# Tell The Truth



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Time for a new one... again

Truth- Told Rajah, and he said to make a new one


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes, I did.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- new TTT thread.

:hb


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Other one probably wasnt slow but........


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

It was over 60k of replies, the old T4's were closed at 50k

Yes, I am sad.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh joy!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Wondering when we'd get a new one


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

How does the amount of replies affect the loading time? It only loads one page. Not angry just wondering?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:stupid:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I dont care if the thread is

10,000
20,000
30,000
40,000
50,000
60,000

I'm just gonna open up a 60,000 reply can of whoop ass.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I thought I killed the thread or you guys abandoned me


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> How does the amount of replies affect the loading time? It only loads one page. Not angry just wondering?


I don't know ... but it was moving 'hella' slow for me.

Do the kids still say 'hella'? :$


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :stupid:


:stupid:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

POD... You asked me to ask Rajah!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> :stupid:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I don't know ... but it was moving 'hella' slow for me.
> 
> Do the kids still say 'hella'? :$


Hella no.

:$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The new TTT will hit 20 pages before 10 o'clock tonight


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Just finished some MAD Halo 2!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I don't know ... but it was moving 'hella' slow for me.
> 
> Do the kids still say 'hella'? :$


They do, but they're all white


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Whoah!

When did Cide come a mod?

I am slow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ 

You guys are hella stupid,
You guys are hella lame,
You guys are hella dumb,
hella, hella, hella.

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Whoah!
> 
> When did Cide come a mod?
> 
> I am slow.


Days ago.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

ah thank you :hb!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Lady B said:


> POD... You asked me to ask Rajah!


What???

I seriously cant remember asking you to ask him.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Probably can't remember your name love


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vFiv22x2yI

hardcore


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - New GIF Banner


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- My first post in the new thread


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This thread is so much better than the other one!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Beth, what did you mean in my request in thr Showroom. :s

You confuzzled me. Given, its not hard but still.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: this makes 4 TTT i have posted in :hb


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> This thread is so much better than the other one!


Whats better about it


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> They do, but they're all white


Oh :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i bet this thread will get closed in 2-3 months and a new one will be made.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i bet this thread will get closed in 2-3 months and a new one will be made.


:stupid:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Just sneezed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Not sure If I should use this gif in my sig instead


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Just sneezed.


Congratulations and Celebrations, Lets just tell the whole world beth sneezed.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Dr. Cox = Ratings


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

POD said:


> :stupid:


because it took like 3 months to get the old one closed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Dr. Cox = Ratings


But Turk and The Todd fighting off an army of Asian surgeons = Ratings too


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

A minimum of 2,000 posts and 2500 rep points to post in this thread would own.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

New TTT = Ratings.

Anyways I'm off now bye.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BIE got modded. Cograts!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh look, theres a new graphics mod.... wonder who?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Congrats Bethany


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

congrats


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats Lady B. Show these mofos you mean business by doing my request.  :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Mac, did you know we are apprantley feuding? I have heard from 3 people we are feuding. It beats me how people came to that conclusion. Awesome-sauce.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> A minimum of 2,000 posts and 2500 rep points to post in this thread would own.


I'd barely make that.

:$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats on being modded, BIE.

Truth - Watching TV.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Mac, did you know we are apprantley feuding? I have heard from 3 people we are feuding. It beats me how people came to that conclusion. Awesome-sauce.


Feuding over what? Give me names.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Congrats Lady B.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i need to go, i had one long day. im just going to relax for a while, brb in 2-3 hours. and congrats again for being modded.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- new gif


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* first post in this thread... exciting :side:

and a big congrats to ma girl bethany. well done love.


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

Truth - Only just found out Cide became a mod


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Feuding over what? Give me names.


Last time i gave you something, you gave me a restraining order due to sexual harassment so how the hell do i know you'v changed, HUH!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'd barely make that.
> 
> :$


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

rustyb42 said:


> Truth - Only just found out Cide became a mod


Your about a week or 2 late


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Last time i gave you something, you gave me a restraining order due to sexual harassment so how the hell do i know you'v changed, HUH!


Never happened. :$:side:

If Tempest finds out, I'll have to kill you. 

*Truth: *Withdrew points to get Bethany a gift. If more mods are made, I'll be out of points...


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

Brye said:


> Your about a week or 2 late


Truth doesn't actually pay any attention to those sort of things

also just found out about Lady B


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

rustyb42 said:


> Truth doesn't actually pay any attention to those sort of things
> 
> *also just found out about Lady B*


Well that was only 2 minutes ago


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Thinking about different things I could write my short story about. Hrmmm...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

ECW! ECW! ECW!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> ECW! ECW! ECW!


:lmao

who is that guy?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Thinking about different things I could write my short story about. Hrmmm...


I ended up writing a horror short story once and based the characters on Kurt Angle, Christian and Edge


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected] kissers


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> [email protected] kissers


Only way to get the banners, give the bribe. :$


----------



## Russ (Jan 16, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao
> 
> who is that guy?


Truth Rustyb doesnt have a clue


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I am in shock.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao
> 
> who is that guy?


It's actually not from ECW. My best guess is it's either from a Steel City Wrestling or Pro Wrestling Xpress show in PA sometime in the mid-90s. 

The guy is Norm Connors who is now the promoter of IWC. He posted a few old pics on the IWC site, he used to be a manager.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel like having a heart attack.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

The Hardcore Diaries is just getting better and better each page I turn.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

300 is movie of the year


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> It's actually not from ECW. My best guess is it's either from a Steel City Wrestling or Pro Wrestling Xpress show in PA sometime in the mid-90s.
> 
> The guy is Norm Connors who is now the promoter of IWC. He posted a few old pics on the IWC site, he used to be a manager.


Not from ECW?

You're a damn liar!!

oh well, it's still a pretty funny pic.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Almost done with Foley's new book. Very good read, definately worth picking up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- http://youtube.com/watch?v=CU3m4N9iOQI

:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

mistermurder said:


> 300 is movie of the year


I beg to differ. Although it was amazing it is way too early to jump to a conclusion.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I feel like having a heart attack.


This should do it. Run to the store and pick a few up.










*Hungry Man All Day Breakfast*

*Total fat:* 64g (98%)
*Saturated fat:* 21g (104%)
*Cholesterol:* 690mg (231%)


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> This should do it. Run to the store and pick a few up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it? Chump Change. I remember Booker's Commercials for Hungry man.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> This should do it. Run to the store and pick a few up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That stuffs suicide


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> This should do it. Run to the store and pick a few up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That looks good.


Just look at the delicious scrambled eggs after you cook them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Just look at the delicious scrambled eggs after you cook them.


Yummy.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Just look at the delicious scrambled eggs after you cook them.


They look like Styrofoam


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> This should do it. Run to the store and pick a few up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, 64g of fat is ridiculous. My recommended daily intake is 91. :shocked:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* About to download some NOAH or AJPW stuff from the Ditch.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* About to download some NOAH or AJPW stuff from the Ditch.


Sounds Delicious


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I hope ECW doesnt suck


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- I hope ECW doesnt suck


Vegas odds of it not sucking are 3 to 1.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't had a Hungry Man dinner in a minute.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Vegas odds of it not sucking are 3 to 1.


You willing to bet 12 of your points on it?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Downloading some Tenryu action!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ some HTA, Hot Tenryu Action.



Brye said:


> You willing to bet 12 of your points on it?


No, because the quality of the show is subjective. You might like it, but I might think it sucked.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> No, because the quality of the show is subjective. You might like it, but I might think it sucked.


yeah, I was just kidding


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* watching destination x, only just got around to watching it...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ECW is always good.


Better than impact.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> ECW is always good.
> 
> 
> Better than impact.


I remember when both shows used to be good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth-









I might use this gif actually instead


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Someone needs to make a company called OMGWTF and sell BBQ chips.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao


I just conducted some serious business on the internet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Someone needs to make a company called OMGWTF and sell BBQ chips.


Indeed. That's a billion dollar idea right there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Someone needs to make a company called OMGWTF and sell BBQ chips.


:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Indeed. That's a billion dollar idea right there.


JR's OMGWTF-BBQ sauce. 

The name alone would sell it in the short term, hell I'd probably buy it just for the bottle. 

I wish I knew how to make BBQ sauce. Get a website and sell my special sauce with OMG spices and WTF herbs mixed in.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> JR's OMGWTF-BBQ sauce.
> 
> The name alone would sell it in the short term, hell I'd probably buy it just for the bottle.
> 
> I wish I knew how to make BBQ sauce. Get a website and sell my special sauce with OMG spices and WTF herbs mixed in.


Your sitting on a goldmine here


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> JR's OMGWTF-BBQ sauce.


He should get into that, he needs the money to sustain his Skittles addiction.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back, relaxing got boring .


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I kind of look forward to JR's skittles line each week.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

The best one so far was "D'you like the Skittles, kids?" Is that funny Uncle JR's lure tactic?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> The best one so far was "D'you like the Skittles, kids?" Is that funny Uncle JR's lure tactic?


:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lady B > Everything you stand for.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I refer to JR's Skittles schilling as a "Skittlegasm"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Lady B > Everything you stand for.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

HI


BYE


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


>


:ns


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching "That 70's Show", the one with The Rock (as his father) and Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

This thread is so much faster


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> This thread is so much faster


That's what she said.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Update post:

Truth: Anyone who remembers my friend who text me to tell me she got a new vibrator might be interested to know that she just text me to say she broke it. 

Truth: Breaking a vibrator in two weeks = ratings. Poor girl probably cant walk at this stage.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

The site is moving smoother than when I was on last, not just this thread.

Truth- Changed usertitle.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Bought someone a gift


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Must be an awesome vibrator.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Bought someone a gift


Thanks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I should make an E-fed character named The E-Fed Warrior and all of my writings could be complete gibberish. It would = major ratings.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

They sell vibrators in pubs... I found that out last night


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I should make an E-fed character named The E-Fed Warrior and all of my writings could be complete gibberish. It would = major ratings.


Do it!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - I need a new banner. I've been living in black and white too long. I'll be staler than nWo '99 at this rate.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Truth - I need a new banner. I've been living in black and white too long. I'll be staler than nWo '99 at this rate.


You should get a Shane Mcmahon theme.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince McMahon could have played one of the cartoon characters in _Who Framed Rodger Rabbit_ and no one would have been able to tell he wasn't animated.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

MrMonty said:


> Update post:
> 
> Truth: Anyone who remembers my friend who text me to tell me she got a new vibrator might be interested to know that she just text me to say she broke it.
> 
> Truth: Breaking a vibrator in two weeks = ratings. Poor girl probably cant walk at this stage.


So, you volunteered to take over right?

"hey i brok my vibez"

"aww sorre 2 hear dat. np, ill help u out"

"thats wut i really wanted neway "

It's science.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Must be an awesome vibrator.


Apparently it was.




> They sell vibrators in pubs... I found that out last night


They also sell vibrating cock elastic band thingys in the condom machine. You would be surprised how annoying it is to realise you've come home without a rainjacket, and simply a vibrating cock ring. Seriously, who uses that?

Edit:



> So, you volunteered to take over right?
> 
> "hey i brok my vibez"
> 
> ...


Not her fault, everyone wants some Mini-Monty. 





I see how you look at me :$


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth *- I've just woken up and i feel shit, blocked nose, sore throat and my eyes are hurting. 

Also, congrats Lady B on becoming a Mod.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I see there is a new TTT.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Apparently it was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:$:$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats it I am done.

My show is still up and surprisingly still readable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Thats it I am done.
> 
> My show is still up and surprisingly still readable.


I'll possibly give it a review later


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

CaLiGula said:


>


What? Did your vibrator break too?

Nah, I've been on the McMahon wagon far too long, time for a change. Perhaps a Torrie Wilson one. Bethanyyyyy....! 


pwurty pwease!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'll possibly give it a review later


I still owe you a review, but I just got home from work and I am beat.

It wasen't the job that was tough it was the 5 miles I walked to get home, afterwards.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Green rep 4life


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice usertitle, Caligula.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I still owe you a review, but I just got home from work and I am beat.
> 
> It wasen't the job that was tough it was the 5 miles I walked to get home, afterwards.


That sucks 


Im working on my recapped SD so that my NWO will rock with the time I will have to do it


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Vinnie Mac = Greatness beyond belief.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Green rep 4life


Do you want more Chris Jericho green rep?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> That sucks
> 
> 
> Im working on my recapped SD so that my NWO will rock with the time I will have to do it


You still going to need all of next week for NWO?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

MrMonty said:


> They also sell vibrating cock elastic band thingys in the condom machine. You would be surprised how annoying it is to realise you've come home without a rainjacket, and simply a vibrating cock ring. Seriously, who uses that?


They sell those in Superdrug, right next to the childrens bath toys. :shocked:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You still going to need all of next week for NWO?


I might


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

truth I'm bored.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - My TNA DVD might be arriving today sometime, can't wait to see it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> I might


Alrights. 

I posted those Developmental stars... They are for anybody to use by the way. Just making sure you know.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Alrights.
> 
> I posted those Developmental stars... They are for anybody to use by the way. Just making sure you know.


Oh yeah, I saw those. I probably wont because I dont have much knowledge on any of them


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: i thought we would be on page 30 by now


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LilHitman said:


> truth I'm bored.


Your sig still scares me.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Oh yeah, I saw those. I probably wont because I dont have much knowledge on any of them


Ah well, I don't have any plans for them and I plan on using someone from my list I haven't used yet, next week.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Nice usertitle, Caligula.


:hb 



> Do you want more Chris Jericho green rep?


Go ahead. I ad-blocked that disgrace to the title anyway


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

LilHitman said:


> truth I'm bored.


Nice banner


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ whats with the sad face Guyan? 



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Ah well, I don't have any plans for them and I plan on using someone from my list I haven't used yet, next week.


ok. Cool


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Alrights, thats enough of this. 

I might be back later. Bye.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

EG said:


>


:hb


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - First post all day, and first post in the new TTT. :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahasahahahahahaha


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Jeff HardyDX said:


> Can anyone make me a Chris Benoit avatar. His Rapid Wolverine Gimmick from the time he was the WHC. Will give rep.





Kendrick said:


> Read the rules.
> 
> Only Premium members can request.
> 
> EDIT: _Sorry, free members can request avatars, just not sigs._


..I feel like such an idiot.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I'm trying to play the Royal Rumble on Smackdown vs. Raw 2007 and I'm putting the superstars in the order that I want them to be in but they arn't entering at the number.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Kendricks Auron banner was awesome


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Kendricks Auron banner was awesome


Thanks. 

I'm thinking about changing it back, i'm not to keen on the one i've got now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=160327

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=147663


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=160327
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=147663
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=160327
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=147663
> 
> ...


How the hell did that happen? :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'll kill myself before I get a Tm at the end of my name.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'll kill myself before I get a Tm at the end of my name.


™


:hb™


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> How the hell did that happen? :lmao


The 2nd redsilver has a dot at the end of his name.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

The other guy at a period at the end.

Edit: :cuss:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The 2nd redsilver has a dot at the end of his name.


oh I didnt even see that. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Manbearpig is the worst episode of South Park, ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Manbearpig is the worst episode of South Park, ever.


Pigmanbear?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RedSilver™. > RedSilver™


At least his PM was entertaining.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Pigmanbear?


No, the way I said it. ~_~

It's an unfunny episode. I'm finishing up season 10 now. Cartman got a new nanny in this one, right up until he makes fun of her for not having babies and talking about how her uterus is becoming worthless. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> No, the way I said it. ~_~
> 
> It's an unfunny episode. I'm finishing up season 10 now. Cartman got a new nanny in this one, right up until he makes fun of her for not having babies and talking about how her uterus is becoming worthless. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> :lmao


Watch it.

http://allsp.com/

Season 10. Episode: Tsst


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'll kill myself before I get a Tm at the end of my name.


.........


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Watch it.
> 
> http://allsp.com/
> 
> Season 10. Episode: Tsst


I saw that one when it first aired but I'll watch it again


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> .........


:hb™


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

"Not talking 'bout a buzz cut _(what)_. Not talking 'bout a flat top _(what)_. Not talking 'bout a crew cut _(what)_"

:$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching Season 10 episode: Stanley's Cup


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I just simmed the Money In The Bank for this year in SVR 2007, except it's only 6, and Punk and Jeff aren't in it. Just used everyone else.

Kennedy won...I'm not making it up. Just like what will happen at WM!

:hb :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I just simmed the Money In The Bank for this year in SVR 2007, except it's only 6, and Punk and Jeff aren't in it. Just used everyone else.
> 
> Kennedy won...I'm not making it up. Just like what will happen at WM!
> 
> :hb :hb


:lmao. Sweet


Truth- I laughed for about 15 minutes today when my friend said he thinks Jeff Hardy will win MITB :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao. Sweet
> 
> 
> Truth- I laughed for about 15 minutes today when my friend said he thinks Jeff Hardy will win MITB :lmao


that's not nice.....you should of smacked him/pimp slap her


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Quick question.

I was just working on my BTB. Is it bad, if my most well written match of the night, was a match between Joey Mercury, and Lance Cade? In my BTB, these men are low/mid carders.

Tat bad??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I just simmed the Money In The Bank for this year in SVR 2007, except it's only 6, and Punk and Jeff aren't in it. Just used everyone else.
> 
> Kennedy won...I'm not making it up. Just like what will happen at WM!
> 
> :hb :hb


Wow I actually simmed the MITB match too just like you did before I went to class.

But Edge won.:sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow I actually simmed the MITB match too just like you did before I went to class.
> 
> But Edge won.:sad:


I simmed it and Matt hardy won, so I re-simmed and Kennedy won


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow I actually simmed the MITB match too just like you did before I went to class.
> 
> But Edge won.:sad:


I simmed and Matt Hardy won. 



EDIT - *START POSTING!*

EDIT 2 - Now i gtg... grr! .. peace


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just uncovered some gems on youtube

*Mean Gene Interviews Papa Shango about his curse on Warrior* - http://youtube.com/watch?v=WS4_fLHZ6bQ

*Ultimate Warrior pukes because of Papa Shango's voodoo skills* - http://youtube.com/watch?v=MA8eKjs9uEc


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Manbearpig is funny if you know anything about Al Gore.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New look.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Fucking Jehovah's witnesses are pissing me off. Whenever they come to the door I pretend I'm not home.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao


I was trying to go for something original.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Fucking Jehovah's witnesses are pissing me off. Whenever they come to the door I pretend I'm not home.


I do that too.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Manbearpig is funny if you know anything about Al Gore.


That was easily one of the worst south park episodes ever


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I was trying to go for something original.


Your avatar from the SS '02 DVD?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Your avatar from the SS '02 DVD?


Could be. I donno.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm unimpressed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm unimpressed.


Legend's modifying his options right now so hopefully it'll be better.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I feel like such a generic wrestling forum poster right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Legend's modifying his options right now so hopefully it'll be better.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


I was wondering why your set up was super ugly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> I was wondering why your set up was super ugly.


As if I'd ever do an E-Fed character.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: watching the simpsons


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

E-Fed is worthless:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> As if I'd ever do an E-Fed character.


E-FED RULZ DOOD!

Nice servers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> E-FED RULZ DOOD!
> 
> Nice servers.


These servers deserve an award for being so amazing.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Viacom is suing Youtube/Google for a billion dollars for copyright infringement.

D:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want an Evolution banner with just Orton, HHH, and Flair.


Batista never fit into the equation as it is. Isn't he older than HHH?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching the Owen Hart DVD I downloaded earlier. I expect to be impressed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- Watching the Owen Hart DVD I downloaded earlier. I expect to be impressed.


Whose set up did you rip off?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I want an Evolution banner with just Orton, HHH, and Flair.
> 
> 
> Batista never fit into the equation as it is. Isn't he older than HHH?


Batista is older by a few months, yeah.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Whose set up did you rip off?


Legend ripped off of mine.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Truth Just woke up and just logged on.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Batista is older by a few months, yeah.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dynamite Kid vs. Owen Hart in a street fight. I'll watch that.

.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth!* AMP's new avatar is awesome.

Also, I never congratulated you on the mod spot. So, congrats.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Orton is carrying Lashley in this match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Legend ripped off of mine.


Oh, what a loser.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth- Just got back from a buddies birthday party and I am pretty trashed.

Man I wish I could watch ECW live but we can't up here in Canada I will just wait till Friday to see Orton, Burke, and RVD. Pretty much the only thing that interests me is if Edge and Orton are being built toward a solo feud at mania or not.

It is good to hear that Orton is carrying someone even if it is Lashely has he hit the Running Powerslam yet.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Orton is carrying Lashley in this match.


Except that Lashley just hit....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Today was offically the first day of Spring (in my book), because it was warm outside, barely any snow, and I got to shoot hoops!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I got to shoot hoops in PE yesterday. 

Truth - We played cricket today, though. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Except that Lashley just hit....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Not the RUNNING POWERSLAM on my favirate wrestler devastating for Orton's dream of beating the sports entertainment god Lashely.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Watching Wrestling Society X


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

^ Sweet GIF!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I banned The Sinner for a day because he was annoying me the last two. The last straw is when he neg repped me calling me a moron for asking Rajah a question in a closed thread.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^ :lmao

The segment between Punk and Burke was damn good. :agree:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Whoa I hadn't realized this thread had been restarted.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Watching Wrestling Society X


I like WSX It's pretty good I seen all of them except the one with the fireball/ flash paper.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

truth - Im hungry


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If you've never seen the Owen Hart/British Bulldog match to decide the first European Champ, track it down. Damn that was a good match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Lashley/Orton went about 7 minutes too long.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Watching Human Tornado vs X Pac on WSX


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Watching Human Tornado vs X Pac on WSX


Truth- Human Tornado owns X Pac in just about everything. Especially Pimping.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> The segment between Punk and Burke was damn good. :agree:


I agree I think they should feud with each other instead of Punk going to the New Breed.

Truth - Human Tornado needs to come to the WWE he's pure gold.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I sent my games back to gamefly and will be getting Resistance Fall of Man and Sonic the Hedgehog for the PS3 next.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WSX bookers should be murdered


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> WSX bookers should be murdered


Did Tornado lose to the Chyna fucker?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tornado lost:lmao:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I think John Zandig books for WSX.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Foley has a whole chapter towards the end of his book discussing TNA, and how he almost jumped to it.

Best part:


Mick Foley said:


> "Hello, this is Mick Foley calling. Can I speak to Vince, please?"
> 
> Vince, I was told, was in a meeting. He would be busy most of the day.
> 
> I said, "Could you please tell him that I'm going to TNA?"


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Did Tornado lose to the Chyna fucker?


 and for that they need to be murdered, resurrected, then murdered again


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Foley has a whole chapter towards the end of his book discussing TNA, and how he almost jumped to it.
> 
> Best part:


:lmao I need that book.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

will94 said:


> Truth - Foley has a whole chapter towards the end of his book discussing TNA, and how he almost jumped to it.
> 
> Best part:


Thats how you get paid.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I think John Zandig books for WSX.


Have they had any 200 light tubes matches? That would make it fairly certain he was booking.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting that book by mick Foley. I also want mania vol 1,2 and 3 I already have vol 4. Then I want to get the rumble set and the new dx dvd.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Following Foley's phone call to WWE telling them he was going to TNA:


> I went outside to play for a while, an hour or so, with Mickey and Hugh. *When I returned to the house, I was greeted by the flashing red light of the answering machine. Four messages. Two from Vince, two from John Lauranitas. There were two more on my cell phone, both from Vince.*


It looks like Vince viewed TNA as some competition back then lol.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RedSilver keeps PMing me, saying WEL and I are the same person, says we are harassing him, says we are breaking rules, and he makes more money in a day than we make in a year.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> RedSilver keeps PMing me, saying WEL and I are the same person, says we are harassing him, says we are breaking rules, and he makes more money in a day than we make in a year.
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao

yeah, that guy is an idiot.

Truth- I don't like using :lmao when I'm trying to be insulting, it's not mean enough.

I think that I'm going to use 'BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" instead.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> RedSilver keeps PMing me, saying WEL and I are the same person, says we are harassing him, says we are breaking rules, *and he makes more money in a day than we make in a year*.
> 
> 
> :lmao


Plumber = Paper?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RedSliver is a dumbass.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Vince doesn't see TNA as competition but more as a future threat if given enough steam

Truth: watching Family Guy :lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> I sent my games back to gamefly and will be getting Resistance Fall of Man and *Sonic the Hedgehog* for the PS3 next.


You are wasting your time.

I may be a Sonic fan but that game is terrible.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> RedSilver keeps PMing me, saying WEL and I are the same person, says we are harassing him, says we are breaking rules, and he makes more money in a day than we make in a year.
> 
> 
> :lmao


A Plumber...

Truth - Marking out seeing Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Owen Hart and Shawn Michaels had a great match on Raw which was ruined by an unbelievably stupid finish which I'm not even sure was fake.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Owen Hart and Shawn Michaels had a great match on Raw which was ruined by an unbelivebly stupid finish which I'm not even sure was fake.


Wasn't that the one where Micheals collapsed after an enzuguiri?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I was playing Sonic Adventure on my Dreamcast earlier and it's a great game but FUCK the camera is horrible.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

This girl just lit herself on fire after seeing Meg :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Wasn't that the one where Micheals collapsed after an enzuguiri?


It was because of the enzuguri? Was that when he really collapsed? I seem to remember something about it.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW, whats up with your "look"?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Can somebody ban RedSilver? He says he knows our IP addresses, and he's gonna hack WEL's myspace.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> You are wasting your time.
> 
> I may be a Sonic fan but that game is terrible.


Well they have not sent them yet I could change it maybe I should try Def Jam Icon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> WCW, whats up with your "look"?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?find=lastposter&t=298641


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - More goodness from Foley:


> I really liked the group [Ring of Honor], and thought highly of many of its stars. I recommended a few of them, such as Samoa Joe and CM Punk, to Vince personally.
> *Punk was picked up...and may eventually become a big star, if he's able to successfully dodge the minefield of political b.s. that dots the WWE landscape. Joe, despite being the most convincing badass I'd seen in years, wasn't thought to have a WWE look--a knock I'm somewhat familiar with, and one that continues to reek of backward thinking.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> It was because of the enzuguri? Was that when he really collapsed? I seem to remember something about it.


I remember reading that Micheals collapsed in a match against Owen after taking an Enzuguiri.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I was playing Sonic Adventure on my Dreamcast earlier and it's a great game but FUCK the camera is horrible.


Sonic Team should just go for broke and make a game where the camera is the boss on every level.

That'd be the most challenging Sonic game ever.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?find=lastposter&t=298641


:lmao

Poor random bastard or vendetta? :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?find=lastposter&t=298641


:lmao

I was wondering if you had joined the E-fed or something.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :lmao
> 
> Poor random bastard or vendetta? :side:


He stole it from me.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> Well they have not sent them yet I could change it maybe I should try Def Jam Icon.


The demo sucked on many levels


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I remember reading that the WWE didn't like Joe's look which was BS.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm watching this Owen Hart vs. Razor Ramon match and the ropes fall off and Owen jumps on Razor and starts trying to choke him out with the loose rope John Cena style without missing a beat. Owen was so awesome.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I remember reading that the WWE didn't like Joe's look which was BS.


WWE loves roid ragers, are you really surprise they didn't like Joe's look


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm watching this Owen Hart vs. Razor Ramon match and the ropes fall off and Owen jumps on Razor and starts trying to choke him out with the loose rope John Cena style without missing a beat. Owen was so awesome.


You should check out his Best Of from Japan it's only $3 from IVPVideos.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> WWE loves roid ragers, are you really surprise they didn't like Joe's look


Not at all when they signed guys like Big Vis and Yoko in the past.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> You should check out his Best Of from Japan it's only $3 from IVPVideos.


I'm watching him face Liger right now, a match which ends with a NASTY DDT.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> You should check out his Best Of from Japan it's only $3 from IVPVideos.


Since you would know, are the matches in the 'best ofs' from IVP clipped? I looked at some and it looked like with the amount of matches that it'd be longer.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Since you would know, are the matches in the 'best ofs' from IVP clipped? I looked at some and it looked like with the amount of matches that it'd be longer.


I'm pretty sure it tells you which ones are clipped.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Someone in the Rate A Wrestler thread just rated Finlay's charisma a 9 and in ring a 6.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

His match up with Liger is really good but he had a match with Benoit in the early 90's which was amazing.


Derek_2k4 said:


> Since you would know, are the matches in the 'best ofs' from IVP clipped? I looked at some and it looked like with the amount of matches that it'd be longer.


If the matches are clipped they'll tell you on the site just checked and it's $5 with 2 disk.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Someone in the Rate A Wrestler thread just rated Finlay's charisma a 9 and in ring a 6.


Someone rated his in ring a 2 or 3 earlier.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Someone in the Rate A Wrestler thread just rated Finlay's charisma a 9 and in ring a 6.


sounds like they got it bass ackwards.

Thanks for the info Cide


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Someone rated his in ring a 2 or 3 earlier.


Wouldn't be surprised.



> WWE loves roid ragers, are you really surprise they didn't like Joe's look


His body shape is almost identical to Umaga's, so yes if that's true then I am surprised.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> His body shape is almost identical to Umaga's, so yes if that's true then I am surprised.


Cuz umaga iz a joe rip off!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Cuz umaga iz a joe rip off!


Nah, Umaga has a grill, he's a Brooke Hogan rip off.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - TNA had a chance to sign Punk as well but I heard Punk wanted 40+ minutes to wrestle Joe on there debut they should have gave it to him


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, Umaga has a grill, *he's a Brooke Hogan rip off.*


Then I expect to see him in FHM, and the pics will be so airbrushed that they look like paintings rather than pictures.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I should have recorded _Training Day_ when it came on last week.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Then I expect to see him in FHM, and the pics will be so airbrushed that they look like paintings rather than pictures.


You never know :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Someone in the Rate A Wrestler thread just rated Finlay's charisma a 9 and in ring a 6.


That's not as bad as this.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3745913&postcount=75
:no:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> That's not as bad as this.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3745913&postcount=75
> :no:


:lmao. Gimmick poster? Yezzir.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> That's not as bad as this.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3745913&postcount=75
> :no:


Considering that he's the guy that did the anti-Finlay thread, I'm not suprised.

I hate gimmick posters.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Listening to Stone Sour.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Are you freacking kidding me!!! Finley is way better than that! WTF was that guy thinking!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :lmao. Gimmick poster? Yezzir.


It's not a gimmick, it's a lifestyle.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I made a request in the file exchange for 4 movies someone posted al of them for me today I can't find the damn post??


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WSX > TNA

_*Runs for cover from the TNA marks*_


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Holy shit, Vic Grimes gained like 500 pounds.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> WSX > TNA
> 
> _*Runs for cover from the TNA marks*_


I'm going to go tell Kent Jones, then you'll be sorry!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Press-Release:-UFC-70-Nations-Collide-Free-On-Spike-TV.html

Truth - Gnarly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Press-Release:-UFC-70-Nations-Collide-Free-On-Spike-TV.html
> 
> Truth - Gnarly.


I heard about that. I'll be watching.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Holy shit, Vic Grimes gained like 500 pounds.


Isn't he the guy New Jack tried to legitimately kill?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Mick Foley said:


> *"Well, no offense, but I don't let my son watch you, because of the 'Suck It.'"
> "Well, that's quite a coincidence," I said.
> "What is?" said Janine, a major adult film star.
> "Well, I don't let my son watch you either."*


:lmao :lmao

Truth - And with that, I'm out for the night.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: UFC 70 being on Spike is great news.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Isn't he the guy New Jack tried to legitimately kill?


Yep.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WHAT A MOVE BY TORNADO!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm still :lmao'ing at the fact that RedSilver thinks me and WEL are the same person.


Crack cocaine is a nasty drug.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I remember arguing with that guy that New Jack is a better wrestler then John Cena because he has killed more people. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I remember arguing with that guy that New Jack is a better wrestler then John Cena because he has killed more people. :lmao


Yeah, that was good times. He thought we were being serious and I don't think he's been back since.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

The WSX commentator called Tornado's finisher"That ninja's dead". It "THAT *****'S DEAD" :frustrate


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> The WSX commentator called Tornado's finisher"That ninja's dead". It "THAT *****'S DEAD" :frustrate


You aren't allowed to say that on TV if you're white (unless you do voices for South Park apparently).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I remember arguing with that guy that New Jack is a better wrestler then John Cena because he has killed more people.





It's true........................................


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

3rd time is the charm and I am here in the brand new TTT thread.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The dude who always posts the news about the Smackdown games over on IGN, said that he'll post some info on SVR2008 before the end of the month.

Truth - Wicked.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMcsKhOmqxc

:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Right Kick=Hospital and Left Kick=Cemetery

Truth-Awesome saying/quote/whatever


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Big Poppa Pump's got the hook up


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Sylvester Stallone got busted with HGH (human growth hormone) in Australia where it is illegal.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Be honest, is it wrong to ban someone for negative repping you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ only if they break the rules doing it.

Truth- watching WM XIV.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just read the Smackdown spoilers



Spoiler



Matt Hardy beat Kennedy.



:lmao



> Truth: Sylvester Stallone got busted with HGH (human growth hormone) in Australia where it is illegal.


That's queer. I'm still buying the Rocky DVD next Tuesday.



Edit - Yeah, kinda harsh Bubba.


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> RedSilver keeps PMing me, saying WEL and I are the same person, says we are harassing him, says we are breaking rules, and he makes more money in a day than we make in a year.
> 
> 
> :lmao



This is a truth thread right?

1, You pm'ed me.

2, Did i say your harassing me? NO

3, Did i say i make more in one day than you do in a year? NO. I said in a week.


This is a truth thread isn't it?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RedSilver™ said:


> This is a truth thread right?
> 
> 1, You pm'ed me.
> 
> ...


Stop harassing me please.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Be honest, is it wrong to ban someone for negative repping you?


Depends on the situation surrounding the red rep.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Where's that dramalama pic when you need it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RedSilver™ said:


> This is a truth thread right?
> 
> 1, You pm'ed me.
> 
> ...


Why isn't your name in red and silver? I thought you requested it.


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

Truth - CaliGula cant spell.



CaLiGula said:


> Just read the Smackdown spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* beat



WCW4Life said:


> Why isn't your name in red and silver? I thought you requested it.




Ask CaliGula. He knows.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Just read the Smackdown spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



WHAT the winner of MITB can't be jobbed out to a Hardy



:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: There should be more WSX Marathons.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Where's that dramalama pic when you need it.


I don't have it, Pyro does.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have proof that I am gangsta :side:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Redsilver makes more money than everyone on this page combined (yearly) in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RedSilver™ said:


> Truth - CaliGula cant spell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says beat.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Depends on the situation surrounding the red rep.


Ya know that thread Rajah closed started by GA? I made a comment saying I was going to hold him to it. The Sinner neg repped me saying "Don't bring back closed threads, moron." So I made him what he called me.

Plus he's been annoying me the last two days. Obviously he wasn't paying attention to my usertitle.

What I think is really funny is that I banned him for calling me a moron and I let P1 go for telling me to fuck off.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

RedSilver™ said:


> Truth - CaliGula cant spell.





RedSilver™ said:


> This is a truth thread right?
> 
> 1, You pm'ed me.
> 
> ...


*You're.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Ya know that thread Rajah closed started by GA? I made a comment saying I was going to hold him to it. The Sinner neg repped me saying "Don't bring back closed threads, moron." So I made him what he called me.
> 
> Plus he's been annoying me the last two days. Obviously he wasn't paying attention to my usertitle.
> 
> What I think is really funny is that I banned him for calling me a moron and I let P1 go for telling me to fuck off.


Yeah, that's grounds for a ban unless he was being sarcastic but I honestly don't know him that well so I wouldn't be able to tell. It seems like a flame to me.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: There should be more WSX Marathons.


Hmmm, more WSX equals more Human Tornado

I CONCUR!!!!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

How about you two read my usertitle and stop bickering?



> Yeah, that's grounds for a ban unless he was being sarcastic but I honestly don't know him that well so I wouldn't be able to tell. It seems like a flame to me.


It's a bannable offense not to read and respect my usertitle.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Drama llama = ratings


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> Ya know that thread Rajah closed started by GA? I made a comment saying I was going to hold him to it. The Sinner neg repped me saying "Don't bring back closed threads, moron." So I made him what he called me.
> 
> Plus he's been annoying me the last two days. Obviously he wasn't paying attention to my usertitle.
> 
> What I think is really funny is that I banned him for calling me a moron and *I let P1 go for telling me to fuck off*.


I'm still here.


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> It says beat.
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


Truth - CaliGula knows how to use the edit button.



Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Redsilver makes more money than everyone on this page combined (yearly) in under 5 minutes.



Truth - I'm a member of the anti dick kliq!



Bubba T said:


> How about you two read my usertitle and stop bickering?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bannable offense not to read and respect my usertitle.


truth - It certainly is a fine user title. Roger that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth= Just burned the PWT Perfect DVD and now I shall watch it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

How long was the ban for red repping you, Bubba?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Drama llama = ratings


:agree:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I'm still here.


Because I let you.

Oh shit.



> How long was the ban for red repping you, Bubba?


1 day.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Great gif or greatest gif ever


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Going to download ECW tomorrow. I am interested in that Battle Royal.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Great gif or greatest gif ever?


I'm going to say Greatest gif.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* _"Turd Cutter"_ is defined on urban dictionary basically as an ass. But this example made me laugh...

_Colin blew out his O-ring at a young age, severely damaging the effectiveness of his turd cutter._


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> Because I let you.
> 
> Oh shit.


Yes sir. That is correct sir.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> 1 day.


Not that bad.


:side:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello all school is finally over.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Marty Jennetty is so worthless.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoyed Casino Royale.


Edit - Jennetty is worthless unless he goes through a barber shop window.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I woke up this morning to my sister's cat dangling by his tail from the string on the blinds. He is ok but I still don't know how in the hell he got himself in that position.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Marty Jennetty is so worthless.


He's a good reason not to do drugs.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Marty J. isn't too bad. He had some skills back in the day.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Marty J. isn't too bad. He had some skills back in the day.


He did but he's been living off the legacy of an above average tag team for about seventeen years now.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Human Tornado vs Jack Evans should own


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Scott Steiner is the greatest wrestler of all time.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Marty Jannetty is worthless nowadays. But back about 15-18 years ago he wasn't.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

How many more times will Jannetty be fired?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This DVD has Mr. Perfect w/ The Genius vs. Hulk Hogan.

AWESOME.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Yet another good and very interesting Bat-Fact.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> This DVD has Mr. Perfect w/ The Genious vs. Hulk Hogan.
> 
> AWESOME.


Seen that match. Its on the Hulk Still Rules DVD I believe.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Yet another good and very interesting Bat-Fact.


 thank you.

I need to go back look through some more of my comic magazines to find more facts.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Seen that match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I never enjoyed Batman.


I used to watch the Spiderman cartoon all the time though. Damn good show.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ OMGWTFBBQ?


CaLiGula said:


> I never enjoyed Batman.
> 
> 
> I used to watch the Spiderman cartoon all the time though. Damn good show.


I loved the Spider-man cartoon for the first few seasons. I would watch that and the X-Men cartoon every Saturday morning.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I used to watch the X-Men cartoon all of the time. My favorite was always Gambit. If they make a fourth movie Gambit better be in it this time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^^ OMGWTFBBQ?
> 
> I loved the Spider-man cartoon for the first few seasons. I would watch that and the X-Men cartoon every Saturday morning.


Kingpin was the fuckin' man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ :agree:



Dark Church said:


> Truth: I used to watch the X-Men cartoon all of the time. My favorite was always Gambit. If they make a fourth movie Gambit better be in it this time.


Nothing about a 4th movie has been announced yet, and I don't think that there will be another one. The last one sucked balls, IMO.

However, they are making Wolverine and Magneto movies.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

When did Rick Rude die?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

1999^

Will they ever stop making movies? Sometimes it seems they have run out of ideas for good movies but then out of nowhere(SP) comes a really good movie.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I would watch both of those movies but I am skeptical.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Will they ever stop making movies? Sometimes it seems they have run out of ideas for good movies but then out of nowhere(SP) comes a really good movie.


2013


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I would watch both of those movies but I am skeptical.


Hugh Jackman has said that the Wolverine script is better than any of the X-Men scripts, which is a good sign.

The Comic movie I'm really psyched about is 'Watchmen', which is being directed by the guy who directed '300'. It will be an amazing movie if they stick closely to the comic, which is one of the greatest comic stories ever written.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sin City was far and away the best comic movie of all time followed by Batman Begins.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> 2013


Thats not possible because the world is scheduled to end in 2012.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Sin City was far and away the best comic movie of all time followed by Batman Begins.


Sin City would have been better if they followed the comics exactly. Jessica Alba would have been nekkid. 

Other than that, it was a great movie.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Sin City was far and away the best comic movie of all time followed by Batman Begins.


I loved Sin City but 300 is better. I didn't like Batman begins, the 1989 Batman was better IMO


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't care how closely they followed the comics as long as it's a good movie.

V for Vendetta didn't follow the comic very closely yet it was still an awesome movie. Maybe better then Batman Begins.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:
 

> I loved Sin City but 300 is better. *I didn't like Batman begins, the 1989 Batman was better IMO*


gritty Christian Bale > Jack Nicholson's overacting.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I have both Sin City and Batman Begins on DVD.


:hb

Edit - and V for Vendetta :hb


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I really want to see 300.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I loved Sin City but 300 is better. I didn't like Batman begins, the 1989 Batman was better IMO


I actually liked Batman 1989 more but that's because I'm a Jack Nickleson mark. I'd say that Begins is the better film overall.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> gritty Christian Bale > Jack Nicholson's overacting.


You are dead to me


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You are dead to me




I still have a friend in Jesus.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WOW I taught sin city was one of the worst movies ever made.


Any one else has a dvd burner and if yes how long does it take for your computer to burn a dvd?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Shawn Michaels and John Cena are currently scheduled to defend the WWE Tag Team Titles against Rated RKO in the dark match of the April 2nd Raw.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> WOW I taught sin city was one of the worst movies ever made.
> 
> 
> Any one else has a dvd burner and if yes how long does it take for your computer to burn a dvd?


Depends.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> WOW I taught sin city was one of the worst movies ever made.


..................


Wow............just...wow


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> WOW I taught sin city was one of the worst movies ever made.


You've obviously never seen 'Howard the Duck'.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sin City & V For Vendetta > All Comic Movies 

I haven't seen 300 though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sin City & V For Vendetta > All Comic Movies
> 
> I haven't seen 300 though


FYI, your BTB has the potential to be the best thing ever to happen to that section.

Don't let me down. :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sin City & V For Vendetta > All Comic Movies
> 
> *I haven't seen 300 though*


SEE THAT SHIT GOT DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

V for Vendetta, Sin City, Batman Begins, Spiderman 1, and Punisher are probably my favorite comic movies.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - WSX has subtitles for the crowd LMAO


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You've obviously never seen 'Howard the Duck'.


I have it was funny how bad the acting was. that was the worst movie ever.


Most of the time it takes over 10 hours to burn a dvd for me.

I still need to get the departed on blu ray and also I want ricky bobby on blu ray.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> V for Vendetta, Sin City, Batman Begins, Spiderman 1, and Punisher are probably my favorite comic movies.


I was never a spiderman fan and really didn't like the movie. I wonder how the Ironman movie will turn out


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Checked out AMP's new BTB and left a comment.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> SEE THAT SHIT GOT DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!


I plan on seeing it this weekend. I was too damn sick to do anything this past weekend 

AN EXPLODING CAGE TIME BOMB DEATH MATCH ON WSX!!!!!!!!!!!!! Top that Russo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I was never a spiderman fan and really didn't like the movie. I wonder how the Ironman movie will turn out


I have confidence in Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I have confidence in Robert Downey Jr.


Great actor of course but could you see him being Tony Stark?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Nah, they're doing an Electrified Cage not....AN EXPLODING CAGE TIME BOMB DEATH MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Great actor of course but could you see him being Tony Stark?


An eccentric with past addiction problems? That's almost perfect casting.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMP and Imperfect's BTB looks highly impressive


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's dangerous to dare Russo to top anything.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jay Leno wrestled once


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> It's dangerous to dare Russo to top anything.


Russo is going to top it with a barbwire rope expolding utlimate X cage match.

Naturally, AJ will be involved to try it out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> It's dangerous to dare Russo to top anything.


I'm getting Lockdown because of Russo.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A scaffold matches with mines strapped to the ring would get me to buy that PPV.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Russo is going to top it with a barbwire rope expolding utlimate X cage match.
> 
> Naturally, AJ will be involved to try it out.


How in the hell would that match work out?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Someone _will_ die at Lockdown


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> How in the hell would that match work out?


Who says it has to work out? As long as it sounds cool, it'll get PPV buys.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> A scaffold matches with mines strapped to the ring would get me to buy that PPV.


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Scrubs.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Who says it has to work out? As long as it sounds cool, it'll get PPV buys.


True. It should get upwards of 400,000,000 buys. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> True. It should get upwards of 400,000,000 buys. :side:


Throw in Angle/Ortiz and it'll get 1,000,000,000 more buys. At least, according to Angle.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's my bike punk!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Throw in Angle/Ortiz and it'll get 1,000,000,000 more buys. At least, according to Angle.


Dang so thats like *counts on fingers* too many fuckin buys for one PPV.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lockdown is like a dream for Russo because every match is already a gimmick match and he gets to add gimmicks to it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Any way to make the dvd burning go faster?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lockdown is like a dream for Russo because every match is already a gimmick match and he gets to add gimmicks to it.


Thats like putting a Pyro-maniac in a room full of gasoline.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If they really were going to have a barbwire rope exploding ultimate X cage match, Kent Jones would claim that it was an 8 star match (before it happens) and is the greatest thing in the history of the universe.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> That's my bike punk!


Deeeboooo

CaL. I could picture the BTB guys jumping down your throat for this:


CaLiGula said:


> This will be the first, and only BTB I will ever read. Don't screw '97 up plz.
> 
> 
> Good luck!:hb


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Kent Jones probably thinks that Elevation X was a great wrestling match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Kent Jones probably thinks that Elevation X was a great wrestling match.


what do you mean 'probably'?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Deeeboooo
> 
> CaL. I could picture the BTB guys jumping down your throat for this:
> 
> :lmao


 

Why?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Damn have to spread rep before giving to Derek, and WCW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- going to bed.

later bitches.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Kent Jones probably thinks that Elevation X was a great wrestling match.


WWE should hire Skipper, pair him with Shelton, and call them "Black Of Charisma"


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

"drill fork it's a drill and fork, mostly fork"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Why?


I dont know. Some people will take offense to it. And others who never viewed you as an asshole will now.:hb:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That would be a good tag team. Add Burke and you have a great trio. Their styles all mesh very well. 

Later Derek


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Sleep is for the weak.

Later, Derek.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just put some stuff on my wish list from shopzone.com 
D Generation X New and Improved DVD 
Royal Rumble Anthology DVD Box Set Package 
Stone Cold Steve Austin Raise Hell T-shirt 
Mick Foley Hardcore Diaries Book/DVD Package 
The Marine DVD Package: includes a John Cena signed card (Unrated Version)	
WrestleMania Anthology 1-22 Box Set Plaque Package


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I dont know. Some people will take offense to it. And others who never viewed you as an asshole will now.:hb:


It's true though. I never wanna read another BTB besides that one.


:sad:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I love the evil eye music on Scrubs.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Sleep is for the weak.
> 
> Later, Derek.





NaS said:


> Sleep is the cousin of death.


:agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

BTB's seem worthless to do. No offense to anyone that does BTB. Its just my opinion.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I work on my BTB when I am bored.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> It's true though. I never wanna read another BTB besides that one.
> 
> 
> :sad:


The Harsh Truth:sad: Oh well :h....oh yea, I better relax.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I tried to do a BTB but got through only 3 matches and was bored with it. I still have those 3 matches if anybody wants to use them.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna pick up Volume 3 of the RR Anthology next week off ebay.


RR '98, '99, '00, '01, '02 = :yum:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> BTB's seem worthless to do. No offense to anyone that does BTB. Its just my opinion.


You're worthless :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You're worthless :side:


I know there is really no need to remind me of this.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lawls


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I already own all of those Rumbles


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I already own all of those Rumbles


Awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Somebody is selling each disc from Vol. 3 for $10 each.




Stephen Colbert said:


> Ha! What an asshole!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Royal Rumble 98 was the first WWE PPV I ever watched.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm waiting at least a year before I buy any one of those Box Sets because I don't want to pay the WWE's ass rape prices.

I've got 00,01, and the 92 Rumble on DVD anyway which is all you need.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Shawn Michaels and Undertaker should win at Mania and then fight at Summerslam to determine the undisputed World Champion because Lashley doesnt count. Then Vince should combine the rosters and fire all the worthless jackoffs such as Scotty 2 Hotty and Funaki.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Only Wrestling DVDs I buy nowadays are one's with documentaries. I don't give a damn about event DVD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm waiting at least a year before I buy any one of those Box Sets because I don't want to pay the WWE's ass rape prices.
> 
> I've got 00,01, and the 92 Rumble on DVD anyway which is all you need.


I only want Vol. 3.


But, I'd get Vol. 2 if I saw a great deal.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Only Wrestling DVDs I buy nowadays are one's with documentaries. I don't give a damn about event DVD.


The only wrestling DVDs I buy nowadays are good ones. :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have 1992,1998,2000,2001,2004,2005, and 2006 Rumbles


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the Extras on the Casino Royale DVD.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The only wrestling DVDs I buy nowadays are good ones. :side:


Which are one's with documentaries


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have 98-06 and hope to get 07 soon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Which are one's with documentaries


Or the single event ones that are really good and have shit load of extras.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Which are one's with documentaries


Pillman is the complete package.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I want a gif of Rocky's return on Raw last night even though I didnt watch it. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I have 98-06 and hope to get 07 soon.


I could swear you just said you had them all.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Or the single event ones that are really good and have shit load of extras.


The extras being the key because if I want single event DVDs then I'll download and burn.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I said I had all of the ones in Volume 3 which is what CaLiGula said he wanted. I didn't mean for it to come off as I had them all.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I shall give a decent amount points to anyone who can name the wrestler below


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I said I had all of the ones in Volume 3 which is what CaLiGula said he wanted. I didn't mean for it to come off as I had them all.


I just noticed. Sorry. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I shall give a decent amount points to anyone who can name the wrestler below


It's kinda choppy and hard to see but is it Ultimo Dragon?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I shall give a decent amount points to anyone who can name the wrestler below


Lushin Liger.

Or whatever his name is....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I think it's Hayabusa. If not then I don't know.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I just noticed. Sorry. :$


It's ok.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hayabusa had to stop wrestling after that.

I made a curt hennig 07 hof banner. I'm making a banner for each 07 hof member.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-It was Hayabusa


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think it's Hayabusa. If not then I don't know.


It is Hayabusa I think that's the injury that put him out of wrestling.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sucks for him.

Does anyone remember Aki Man? He ruled.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMP and Cide just both got the points because Cide knew it was him when AMP said he thinks it was him. You both got a decent amount of points.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sucks for him.
> 
> Does anyone remember Aki Man? He ruled.


Yea I remember him. From WCW/nWo revenge.:$


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Too bad that Rock/Cena thread finally got closed.

I wanted to throw in my opinion on Angle vs Austin vs Hart vs everyone...

By the way, Angle/Benoit at RR03 wasn't even their best match. They had EIGHT matches before RR03.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea I remember him. From WCW/nWo revenge.:$


Fuck yeah


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> By the way, Angle/Benoit at RR03 wasn't even their best match. They had EIGHT matches before RR03


Tell that to Pyro.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My Summerslam and Survivor Series '02 DVD's better come in the mail by the weekend.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Fuck yeah


Yea I played with him a few times. Pretty good. My cousin use to always play as his alternate suit. Which was the "THQ man" or something like that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Tell that to Pyro.


Pyro is just hard headed. His opinion is no better than anyone else's.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> My Summerslam and Survivor Series '02 DVD's better come in the mail by the weekend.


Did you order them off of Amazon?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Summerslam 02 was a decent show and Survivor Series 02 was pretty solid if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

This is sweet....

that's gotta hurt

I love that site...



> Pyro is just hard headed. His opinion is no better than anyone else's.


Ya...tell that to the sheep. :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am wating to recieve my State ID and a letter of conformation for my adress change from the Post Office.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I really dont think anybody pays attention to what Pyro says most of the time because he is so god damn hard headed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea I played with him a few times. Pretty good. My cousin use to always play as his alternate suit. Which was the "THQ man" or something like that.


I would simulate Aki Man vs. THQ Man. Loads of fun 

I miss N64 Wrestling games, they were the best.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

You fucked up! You fucked up!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Did you order them off of Amazon?


Ebay. Both Factory sealed, for $22.70 total, including shipping.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

11.35 each. Not bad for DVDs that aregoing for 18 each at wal mart.com


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> You fucked up! You fucked up!
> 
> Wrestling gone wrong owns!


He didn't fuck up. The one guy held onto the ropes so the guy trying the hurricanrana fell to the mat then he hit him with a flip leg drop.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Ebay. Both Factory sealed, for $22.70 total, including shipping.


It will probaly come before my most recent ROH order I've been waiting for three weeks now 

Truth - I'm off for the night.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He didn't fuck up. The one guy held onto the ropes so the guy trying the hurricanrana fell to the mat then he hit him with a flip leg drop.


Uh, I think we have different interpretations.

It looks like Konnan held onto the ropes on accident, and let the masked guy fall. Then Konnan trying to sell the hurricarrana, came off the ropes. Landind directly on the masked guy's head. 

Even if they tried to do what you said, they fucked it up. A leg drop is not supposed to end with someone landing directly on the head of someone else.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Uh, I think we have different interpretations.
> 
> It looks like Konnan held onto the ropes on accident, and let the masked guy fall. Then Konnan trying to sell the hurricarrana, came off the ropes. Landind directly on the masked guy's head.
> 
> Even if they tried to do what you said, they fucked it up. *A leg drop is not supposed to end with someone landing directly on the head of someone else.*


Konnan was doing his own version to prove that Hulk Hogan is a pussy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

He could've done the fingerpoke of doom to prove that HH is a pussy.

Fingerpoke of Doom > All Finishers ever used.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Watching Austin vs rock mania 15.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ That would have to be one of my fav. matches!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

After I get the mania set Im getting mania 23 when ever that comes out and I'm going to watch mania 1 to mania 23.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ That's gonna take long although I have already seen like 18 of them just three more to go.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Konnan sucks at wrestling. I'm amazed he became as big of a name as he did in the US because he is pretty terrible in the ring and never had long running popularity to overcome it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Checking out the Gamespot website to see some of the grades they gave for Wii games.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Just about the only section I create new threads in is WOW.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I will be going on a little savings in the next one or two months to get the Nintendo Wii and some games with it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Just about the only section I create new threads in is WOW.


Should know it's not suprising


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Now watching Austin vs rock mania 17.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Impressed you guys can fill up 53 pages of spam in only 9 hours.

Truth - Just wanted to make a post to be resubscribed to this thread :$


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Should know it's not suprising


Why do you say that?


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - 1st post in the kinda new TTT Thread 

Truth - I am listening to Nickleback


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth- I need to get to New Zealand.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - New Sig & Avatar, once again. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching rock vs austin mania 19. My fav mania.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - We should change the name of the thread to keep morons out.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - I'm going back to the old Cloud Sig/Ava.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth- Married with children is quite funny.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - I think this is one of the funniest sites I have seen in a while 

http://adultsheepfinder.com/index.html

NZ'ers had it coming!  :$

- Check out the members  one is called "Doh,Re,me,up the"


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Brittany Shears is hot to trot!! A bit of grass hanging out of a girls mouth is always attractive! Pity I searched couples tho...


----------



## T.B. (Oct 5, 2004)

Truth: I'm hungry.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm gonna hit the hay soon.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Truth - I think this is one of the funniest sites I have seen in a while
> 
> http://adultsheepfinder.com/index.html
> 
> ...



I should know i lived there for 2 years, yes they had it coming .


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

No training tomorrow morning  Glad to hear that, as I really could do without being worn out the same day I have an assessment.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

I have training tomorrow and a game on Friday, but im looking forward to it .


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a party on Saturday; apparently about 50-55 going, I know about 15-20 of them...I guess I will be meeting quite a few new people on the weekend


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Indeed you will.

I got a party on Saturday and i'll know two people who will be going so i'll be meeting a few new people as well.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Same party?  

I go to sleepy now, goodnight DG and everybody else!


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Night bro have a good one.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Truth:* I got a half day at school today.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : i have to learn physics now, and i dont want to


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Sup mofo's 

Truth: just finished working on my WFGF entry. I'm not posting it until I'm absolutely sure I'm satisfied.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm here.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

1 hour later...

I'm about to leave for footy.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Doing some last minute studying currently for a Social's test.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Truth- I am Hungry


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Medo, Sparki and Bethany > All of us.

*Truth-* Just woke up which is bad considering its 3PM here.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* Medo, Sparki and Bethany > All of us.
> 
> *Truth-* Just woke up which is bad considering its 3PM here.


Hey bro..Good Morning 

Truth - I am watching Carlito vs Flair vs Orton from Raw last week.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey Medo. 

*Truth- *Last match watched was Mohammad Yone & Morishima vs KENTA and Shibata. *** 1/2 match at the least.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* Medo, Sparki and Bethany > All of us.


Truth? I don't think so


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth? I don't think so


Ok























Holt > Ghetto Anthony. 

Better?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Holt > Ghetto Anthony.
> 
> Better?


Ugh, don't mention that stalker's name. He even has Cowie PMing me:no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Holt I thought you'd like this:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3750323&postcount=11


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* Medo, Sparki and Bethany > All of us.


I like them but...

:lmao

Truth - I just saw that Bethany is a mod...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Holt I thought you'd like this:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3750323&postcount=11


Ahh, the sheep herder


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* Medo, Sparki and Bethany > All of us.


Don't talk bollocks, honestly. That's quite frankly laughable.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth- *New banner.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Truth- Nice banner bro


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Just woke up


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Don't know whether I should make gifs from my Monday Night Wars DVD or my Rise and Fall of ECW DVD


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

GA and Holt are my best good friends, I wish they would kiss and make up


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> GA and Holt are my best good friends, I wish they would kiss and make up


Go fornicate yourself


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Go fornicate yourself


uncle tom


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> uncle tom


You say that likes its a bad thing. Studies prove uncle toms succeed in life. Just look at barack obama

truth: Downloading wrestling society X at 345kps,damn I love torrents


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth- *About 10 sub-forums aded in Wrestling Media. What a stupid idea. Then again i guess the lazy members/leechers will be happy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How's it a stupid idea, because it means you can find things easier? Yeah that's stupid.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just got back from going out to Lunch with a friend.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I played 4 hours of basketball last night, my body is a little sore right now. I practiced with 3 of my team members who are on the league with me. We're practicing again tomorrow night, hopefully with the 2 members who couldn't make it last night.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I commend you 4 hours my lungs can only take 2 hours of continous basketball at this point. 

In my first University leauge gamelast weekend my my team won but are team is kinda unfair because a buddy of mine from back in HS got kicked off a Unveristy team in Ontario for academics and now he just plays on the intramural team on Dal so he is by far the best player. I kinda of embarassed myself on breakway I tried to dunk and I got rim and hurt my ankle a tad. I am 6'4 so dunking is possible for me but like 1 of every 6 times on real 10 foot rim, and with a real ball so the odds were against me. With kids ball I can dunk pretty much way easier to palm.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> I commend you 4 hours my lungs can only take 2 hours of continous basketball at this point.


Thank you. My body isn't breaking down yet lol, I'm almost 21 years old so... 



> In my first University leauge gamelast weekend my my team won but are team is kinda unfair because a buddy of mine from back in HS got kicked off a Unveristy team in Ontario for academics and now he just plays on the intramural team on Dal so he is by far the best player. I kinda of embarassed myself on breakway I tried to dunk and I got rim and hurt my ankle a tad. I am 6'4 so dunking is possible for me but like 1 of every 6 times on real 10 foot rim, and with a real ball so the odds were against me. With kids ball I can dunk pretty much way easier to palm.


You're lucky you can dunk. I can barely touch a 10 foot rim. I'm about 6'0, and white so that doesn't help much. 

Truth - One of my best friends is 6'5 and he can't dunk at all. He can dunk on 10 ft with a small ball, but not with a regular size ball.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I'm at school.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Here.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth- since posting last I spilled milk I was drinking everywhere in my TV room then went to flush the paper towels used in the cleanup down the toilet and it clogged it so I am lucky my house two bathrooms cuz I am not in the mood for unclogging a toilet right now. Bad 10 minute stretch not too happy. 

Yeah I know plenty of taller people that can not dunk I certainly do not have good ups but they are okay and along with my long arms helps. It is sad cuz I will used to be able to dunk a lot easier then I can now. In HS me and some good buddies who are still good friends with me all used ankle weights and really tried hard to dunk so we could do something against St. Pats, and North Preston two schools who defintely had the edge on my HS in everthing b-ball related they had tsll black guys inall honesty what it is true in b-ball not many Nash's or Nowitski's out there.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted some gifs in VIP


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

You're not cool if you don't get a PS3 or 360 and play Oblivion.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> You're not cool if you don't get a PS3 or 360 and play Oblivion.


I got it on PC


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

With all the mods? You're the coolest.


----------



## T.B. (Oct 5, 2004)

Truth: I'm bout ta get some Arby's. Hell yeah...


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man I had Arby's when i lived in the states one time and hated it. But maybe it was just the cut of meat I got but it happened in my childhood so I have a negative conatation with Arby's which aren't in Canada as far as I know. If it is funny in the Simpsons in the Lord of the Flies Island episode when they rip Arby's.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I haven't posted in here for about 4-5 months. :$


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Holy crap. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles is on Xbox Live Arcade, and it has co-op!

Buying some points.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I thought the Manchester United vs Europe XI was better than I expected.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - I thought the Manchester United vs Europe XI was better than I expected.


Ronaldo's free kick was simply amazing. It's only taken him 1516511235 attempts to score one.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* That deaf, dumb, and blind kid sure plays a mean pinball.

*Truth:* Left my weapons of mass destruction class 40 minutes early since I didn't feel like watching a bioterror video we won't discuss or have questions on. I'd should still be there for the next 20 minutes, fuck that.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth (Sparki) - ^^agreed^^ I missed Europe's 3rd goal that made it 4-3. Can you tell me what it was like (Good, bad, free kick, O.G etc.)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want to buy Oblivion again and it's still 60 bucks. You would think they would have dropped the price by now.

Bastards.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth (Sparki) - ^^agreed^^ I missed Europe's 3rd goal that made it 4-3. Can you tell me what it was like (Good, bad, free kick, O.G etc.)


I didn't see it either, so can't say. I'd go and watch it now as I recorded the match but the TV's being watched...


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

truth-
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3751442&postcount=20
:faint:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sparki said:


> Ronaldo's free kick was simply amazing. It's only taken him 1516511235 attempts to score one.


That's not the first time he has scored a free kick like that though, I remember one or two this season.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - NUFC >> MUFC


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I want to buy Oblivion again and it's still 60 bucks. You would think they would have dropped the price by now.
> 
> Bastards.


They'll probably drop the price when The Shivering Isles comes out soon.

I'm gonna have to force some people to buy a 360 and/or download TMNT to play co-op with me. 4 person co-op for 5 bucks.



> That's not the first time he has scored a free kick like that though, I remember one or two this season.


THIS MEANS YOU!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - At times, these forums loading periods annoys me. I can't even post in 2/4's of the threads I want to post in half of the time because it goes so slow for me.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* That deaf, dumb, and blind kid sure plays a mean pinball.


Funny Who story: Daltry was on a car show over in the UK, Top Gear, and told the story of how he and "Moony" used to get up to all sorts of pranks. Moon's favourite was when Daltry dressed up as a vicar and would walk down a busy street, and Moon would pull up in a car, hop out, and beat the shit out of him just to see people's reactions :lmao

Rock'n'roll at it's finest.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> truth-
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3751442&postcount=20
> :faint:


Was funny at first, but now is just sad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Was funny at first, but now is just sad.


:agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> :agree:


I wonder what will be his response if, as unlikely as it may be , Kennedy doesn't win MITB


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm hoping and praying that anyone other then Kennedy and Finlay wins that match to see his reaction.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I wonder what will be his response if, as unlikely as it may be , Kennedy doesn't win MITB


*Truth:* It could become an extremely hilarious situation.

*Truth:* Wrestlemania will probably be the only PPV I'll order this year.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Here


Hi, How are you.

Truth - I have tonnes of homework to do. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey^ Im pretty good 



WCW4Life said:


> I'm hoping and praying that anyone other then Kennedy and Finlay wins that match to see his reaction.


I think he may go insane if Matt Hardy or Randy Orton win


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Common sense does seem to have Kennedy getting the win though. Really, I think he should be the one getting the win, although CM Punk could also benefit. It doesn't look like that's in the plans though seeing how Punk has been used recently.

Orton could also win, but for some reason I don't see that happening because he was just kind of thrown in the match.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Wrestlemania will probably be the only PPV I'll order this year.


This is the first mania Im *not* buying since mania 18


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Common sense does seem to have Kennedy getting the win though. Really, I think he should be the one getting the win, although CM Punk could also benefit. It doesn't look like that's in the plans though seeing how Punk has been used recently.


true.:no:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I will buy this mania which would the first PPV I have ordered since last mania I think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Kennedy doesn't will I think I'd actually die with laughter. Sadly he's winning the match.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> This is the first mania Im *not* buying since mania 18


You'll break down and buy it at the last minute ***** :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

This made me laugh so hard for some reason :lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

I would LOL if King Booker Would win the MITB ladder match...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> I would LOL if King Booker Would win the MITB ladder match...


Orton has a better chance


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I love how organized the media section is now :agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> This is the first mania Im *not* buying since mania 18


Yeah I'm not really too excited about the card, but it's WM so you know there will at least be a few noteworthy moments. Plus I only have to pitch in to order it, not pay the whole $50 or so myself.

*Truth:* I hope WWE keeps MITB for at least a few more years. It's a good stipulation match.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Sparki, the 3rd goal in the match last night was a Diouf Penalty. Fowler wanted it and he was pissed off. Stevie G also looks pissed. Diouf chipped it and it went in on the 2nd bounce, sending the keeper the wrong way.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Listening to War Pigs


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That's not the first time he has scored a free kick like that though, I remember one or two this season.


I remember one...

I remember a lot more flying off into the stand.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Sparki, the 3rd goal in the match last night was a Diouf Penalty. Fowler wanted it and he was pissed off. Stevie G also looks pissed. Diouf chipped it and it went in on the 2nd bounce, sending the keeper the wrong way.


Thanks for the info.
All in all, I thought it was a great match. Was it me or did Gerrard get booed all the way through


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> If Kennedy doesn't will I think I'd actually die with laughter. Sadly he's winning the match.


I wouldn't say it's sad that the most talented man is winning the match, but whatever you say I guess.....

Truth ~ I absolutely love what they've done with the media section. So much easier to navigate and find what you want.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I wouldn't say it's sad that the most talented man is winning the match, but whatever you say I guess.....
> 
> *Truth ~ I absolutely love what they've done with the media section. So much easier to navigate and find what you want*.


 
Yeah I know. Im about to get about every PPV I can see that doesnt suck off the media section


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Finlay could be the sixth Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle, if he were a couple decades younger.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I love this gif:









Truth: I wish someone would hurry up and upload all the WSX episodes from last night


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> All in all, I thought it was a great match. Was it me or did Gerrard get booed all the way through


Well he does play for Liverpool. So did Fowler. Zenden didnt but he has played so little for us that Man Utd fans probably think he is still at 'Boro. 

:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yeah I know. Im about to get about every PPV I can see that doesnt suck off the media section


I'm downloading a Danielson vs KENTA match from NOAH, so I'll see how that is. I love what I've seen from KENTA but what I've seen of Danielson doesn't really impress me, so I'm iffy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm downloading a Danielson vs KENTA match from NOAH, so I'll see how that is. I love what I've seen from KENTA but what I've seen of Danielson doesn't really impress me, so I'm iffy.


I just got a WCW show from 1996. It looks pretty good so far. I'm mainly looking for old WWF and WCW stuff plus 2003 PPVs


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I've spent a huge chunk of the day helping to sort out the Media section, not fun.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who told Administrator that adding like 12 new forums would make the servers better?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I just marked out.

Moving shit in File Exchange and Media had to be frustrating as hell....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - I've spent a huge chunk of the day helping to sort out the Media section, not fun.


Damn, that sucks


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you multimod, Ben? If not, ROFL man. ROFL.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm downloading a Danielson vs KENTA match from NOAH, so I'll see how that is. I love what I've seen from KENTA but what I've seen of Danielson doesn't really impress me, so I'm iffy.


I reccomend you request Mohammad Yone & Morishima vs KENTA & Shibata from Pro Wrestling NOAH. That was a great match i watched last night. Maybe request it in Wrestling Media. Thats really got me into NOAH, just by watching it for 30 minutes, in that one paticular match.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I noticed when they'd added a couple new forums earlier and thought, oh, that's a good idea... But dayum... That's a lot of new forums. Good luck to the mods who have to move everything around 'cos people will be posting stuff all over the place.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Did you multimod, Ben? If not, ROFL man. ROFL.


And multimod is code for what. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Multimedia mod


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: Ah, this places changes each time I log on.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Download limit exceeded...DAMN!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Orton carried Lashley to the best match of his career last night on ECW.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I wonder if i'll ever get started on my WFGF piece after getting all excited about it.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Sparki said:


> I wonder if i'll ever get started on my WFGF piece after getting all excited about it.


I don't mind if you drop out. :$


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Role Model said:


> And multimod is code for what. :$




:lmao


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I don't mind if you drop out. :$


I wouldn't complain if you decided against posting something either!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> :lmao


Of course I did that, I'm not a total moron.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Sparki said:


> I wouldn't complain if you decided against posting something either!


I'm suffering a bit of a block currently, should have something up tho, even if it's crap.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I have a whole Geography Project to do for Monday, and it was only set two days ago. :$


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Of course I did that, I'm not a total moron.


Then it's not half as bad as you make it seem. :flip


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=136270


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It is when you do it and then another forum gets added and you have to start all over again.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Back now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=136270


I had a jolly good fucking laugh at that too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Back now.


Hey POD


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=136270


Yea I was wondering about that too. No offense to him but he really didn't seem to be on the good side of many staff members. I wonder how he got it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I had a jolly good fucking laugh at that too.


:lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Brye said:


> Hey POD


Sup?.

Truth - Loads of staff have been appointed in the last month or so.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

EG said:


> Yea I was wondering about that too. No offense to him but he really didn't seem to be on the good side of many staff members. I wonder how he got it.


I download a lot of his files, so i won't complain. :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Sup?.
> 
> Truth - Loads of staff have been appointed in the last month or so.


Just workin on my BTB and posting. You?

I bought him a gift for his mod spot


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Just made a (poor) attempt at Bethany's banner request.

EDIT- MIKIE was made mod? I have no problem with the guy, in fact I like him a lot and his uploads...but there are a few guys I'd put ahead of him to help mod the multimedia section. Actually, quite a few.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth- *I didnt see the modding of Mikie coming at all.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Just made a (poor) attempt at Bethany's banner request.


You'll get there, the GFX Fed will help a lot.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I kinda like how the staff is kinda reshaping at the moment, all guys that can contribute to the site, in my humble opinion of course :$.

What i don't like is that at least three times a day, the server is fucking up, i hope things change soon


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I kinda like how the staff is kinda reshaping at the moment, all guys that can contribute to the site, in my humble opinion of course :$.
> 
> What i don't like is that at least three times a day, the server is fucking up, i hope things change soon


Hey Tony. Wassup? I'll review your show in a bit


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> You'll get there, the GFX Fed will help a lot.


Thanks for the words of encouragement. To be honest I'm happy with how 'good' I am now, simply because I am absolutely horrible with technology. It's nothing short of a miracle that I know how to use the brush correctly (well, semi-correctly).


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Tony. Wassup? I'll review your show in a bit


Hey, brian, can i call you that?  :$

Thanks, man, it'll be appreciated and returned in the near future.

Oh and what's up with you


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement. To be honest I'm happy with how 'good' I am now, simply because I am absolutely horrible with technology. It's nothing short of a miracle that I know how to use the brush correctly (well, semi-correctly).


Yeah, it's just practice and messing about, nobody will ever truely master it.

On a side note, that wrestling media section musta been a nightmare to sort.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I remember when I was first modded, I tried for the first few weeks to really take control of the Multimedia section...and then gave up and cried, because it was absolutely impossible. Huge credit to DavidEFC and Platt for doing some major cleaning up when they were first modded to the seciton, and then maintaining a decent order of organization throughout their stay.

Ben, I have no idea why the hell you'd go through and sort all the multimedia stuff. It's just not worth it since most people will ignore the seperate forums anyway (example: 5000 requests in the wrong place daily).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Hey, brian, can i call you that?  :$
> 
> Thanks, man, it'll be appreciated and returned in the near future.
> 
> Oh and what's up with you


Sure you can call me that 

Do you think you could wait till my PPV is posted in a week or so, because once I review this show you will owe 2 reviews?

Im doing pretty well, just a bit tired and bored


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Sure you can call me that
> 
> Do you think you could wait till my PPV is posted in a week or so, because once I review this show you will owe 2 reviews?
> 
> Im doing pretty well, just a bit tired and bored


2 show reviews for a ppv review? sounds fair  remind me when it's posted, though


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> 2 show reviews for a ppv review? sounds fair  remind me when it's posted, though


Yep no problem . And your right in the rep comment. This is one of the few times


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: i'm here


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: i'm here


Hi


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Rock showing up on Raw (even if it was a taped dealie) was truly one of those moments to cherish


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Ben, I have no idea why the hell you'd go through and sort all the multimedia stuff. It's just not worth it since most people will ignore the seperate forums anyway (example: 5000 requests in the wrong place daily).


Oh I totally agree, but I had nothing better to do and said I'd help, I'm also just proving a point that I pull my weight on this place more than some other staff members.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Tony, do you like brussle sprouts?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Oh I totally agree, but I had nothing better to do and said I'd help, I'm also just proving a point that I pull my weight on this place more than some other staff members.


I know what you mean...but of course, names will be left unnamed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Bought someone a gift


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - NUFC >> MUFC


Truth-Im also a NUFC fan and also think this


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hulkamania said:


> Truth-Im also a NUFC fan and also think this


:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I know what you mean...but of course, names will be left unnamed.


Names aren't really needed anyways to be honest.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


Truth-It is My B-day On 24th of March


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hi


Hi Byre


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I hate Rapidshare


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-I think Brye sig Gif is Kinda funny


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Dr. Cox = Ratings :agree:


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-^^^Thats Correct^^^


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

this is from wikipedia



> On the night of January 17, 2006, Saigon was stabbed in the temple with a beer bottle as he left a diner in the Chelsea section of New York[3]. A man approached Saigon and attempted to steal a chain of his, worth $18,000. When Saigon grabbed it back, a fight started. Saigon, bleeding from the head, tried to hail down a taxi (not wanting to get blood in his Mercedes Benz) but was unable to and drove himself to Bellevue Hospital where he received seven stitches.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-CaLiGula I hate Ric Flair WOOOOOOOO


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I must spread rep around before repping Role Model again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hulkamania said:


> Truth-CaLiGula I hate Ric Flair WOOOOOOOO


Then you deserve to be miserable. Oh


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm here 



Hulkamania said:


> Truth-CaLiGula I hate Ric Flair WOOOOOOOO


Yo is this hailsabin?


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I'm here
> 
> 
> 
> Yo is this hailsabin?


Truth-Its a Fan of Chris sabin :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Gonna possibly go on a gift spree tonight


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-I just Repped Brye


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hulkamania said:


> Truth-Its a Fan of Chris sabin :agree:


Ooooooooo! LOL! I thought you were the user: "Hailsabin", but with a new username. Lol, ok then. I don't think we have met. Helloz 



Truth - Last night, Carlito attempted a one-man flapjack, but it didn't connect correctly. That WAS NOT Carlito's fault. Orton did not take the bump properly.

Tru..


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Apparently Vince Russo was sitting at ringside during DX and he was heckled the entire night.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

...


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

> Ooooooooo! LOL! I thought you were the user: "Hailsabin", but with a new username. Lol, ok then. I don't think we have met. Helloz



Truth:We never have  Not sure why  Hello


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching MadTv. Not sure why


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hulkamania said:


> Truth-CaLiGula I hate Ric Flair


Don't talk to me.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Watching MadTv. Not sure why


That show hasn't been funny since 2001

Truth: If all goes proper, I should have a brand SPANKING new car this time next week :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Apparently Vince Russo was sitting at ringside during DX and he was heckled the entire night.


And Christian shoved him when he went to get the chair.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Watching MadTv. Not sure why


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6hhvv6WyLk&mode=related&search=

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> That show hasn't been funny since 2001
> 
> Truth: If all goes proper, I should have a brand SPANKING new car this time next week :agree:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> Apparently Vince Russo was sitting at ringside during DX and he was heckled the entire night.


Was this before, after, or during the repeated 'This Is Awesome' chants directed at the PPV he made possible? I absolutely hate the Orlando TNA fans.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And Christian shoved him when he went to get the chair.


:lmao

Did you also read that they couldn't have the last rites match end like they wanted it to (with the coffin being lifted all the way up) because it was being blocked by the other gimmick?

:lmao


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Don't talk to me.


Truth-But he Is better than Orton & Carlito :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Was this before, after, or during the repeated 'This Is Awesome' chants directed at the PPV he made possible? I absolutely hate the Orlando TNA fans.


Vince Russo brought absolutely nothing awesome to that PPV. The only awesome things about it were the last match and how hard certain wrestlers worked past the limitations they were given.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hulkamania said:


> Truth-But he Is better than Orton & Carlito :agree:


He is better than every wrestler ever if your talking about his ability in his prime, not just two stars. :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> Did you also read that they couldn't have the last rites match end like they wanted it to (with the coffin being lifted all the way up) because it was being blocked by the other gimmick?
> 
> :lmao


I'm reading the last rites recap right now. I'm probably going to be taking a long break though as I'm about to help move media around.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Gonna do some repping.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Vince Russo brought absolutely nothing awesome to that PPV. The only awesome things about it were the last match and how hard certain wrestlers worked past the limitations they were given.


Yeah, he didn't book the last match to happen or anything. 

While I'm not a Russo fan by any means, he gets way too much undeserved hate. I stand strongly behind my original thought: if Russo was never announced as head booker or anything like that, the booking complaints would be cut in half, at least.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Not watching MadTv anymore. it wasnt funny, like usual


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Home flavored.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: It's great to be back right here in WF!! *Cheap pop*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, he didn't book the last match to happen or anything.
> 
> While I'm not a Russo fan by any means, he gets way too much undeserved hate. I stand strongly behind my original thought: if Russo was never announced as head booker or anything like that, the booking complaints would be cut in half, at least.


He booked the last match. How much skill does it take to put Samoa Joe against whoever is champ at this point?

He gets some undeserved hate but if he wasn't booking right now a lot of the stupid shit they're doing wouldn't be happening. That does not hide the fact, however, that behind Russo there is still a horribly run company.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: It's great to be back right here in WF!! *Cheap pop*


Hi

Wassup?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I am listening to music.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

JBL said:


> He buried Vince Russo, calling him gutless and saying Russo didn't want him doing promos because of his Texas accent. He said he probably ran a movie or video game store right now. Well, his movie store went out of business. My theory is that it was called "Vinny's DVDs" but when you went in, it was a swerve and they only sold old 70s shows on Betamax.


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hi
> 
> Wassup?


I'm good thanks, just enjoying the new mobile phone I got today 

How are you?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Just saw that VKM match at last Sunday's TNA PPV. 

Awful.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Lockdown is going to be Russorific. He probably had an orgasm when he heard that he would get to book an all-gimmick PPV.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao


I need to listen to that show more often.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm good thanks, just enjoying the new mobile phone I got today
> 
> How are you?


Im pretty good. Just doing the usual


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I need to listen to that show more often.


That show is hilarious. It was supposed to be JBL and Cole talking about Smackdown and PPVs, but it ended up becoming a way for JBL to do a shoot.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Just saw that VKM match at last Sunday's TNA PPV.
> 
> Awful.


WHAT!?!?!! I liked that match, thank you. Not a classic, but it was better than I expected it to be.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I thought the Pumphandle Slam was a good finish for it personally.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> WHAT!?!?!! I liked that match, thank you. Not a classic, but it was better than I expected it to be.


Yeah, but you also like Trevor Murdoch


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Yeah, but you also like Trevor Murdoch


And you think Soccer is actually Football.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> And you think Soccer is actually Football.


Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> And you think Football is actually Football.


:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Fight! Fight! Fight!


IT'S ON! IT'S ON! SHIT IS GOING DOWN!!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

RACE WAR!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Bitch I'll take on anyone!!!11!!1!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- http://web.archive.org/web/20060423215358/www.weforums.com/forums/

:shocked:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> And you think Soccer is actually Football.


English Football came first, so go jump in a hole.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :agree:


Switching words doesn't hide the fact of what I said.

I got to go, but I will talk to you all later.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :agree:


Soccer is so gay, it's obviously called football, cause it's played with your feet. How dare you americans steal our name, then give it to a game that's played with your hands! DAMN IT TO HELL!

Oh, hi Matt 

(and that wasn't an attack in your direction LOL )


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: I might actually watch wrestling again on Monday to see the Wrestling God. :agree:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> He booked the last match. How much skill does it take to put Samoa Joe against whoever is champ at this point?
> 
> He gets some undeserved hate but if he wasn't booking right now a lot of the stupid shit they're doing wouldn't be happening. That does not hide the fact, however, that behind Russo there is still a horribly run company.


You make it sound like booking is easy as pie. He could have made the match go 10 minutes with 50 run-ins and a bomb being dropped. Did he? No. The one ref bump and one minor interference made the match THAT much better and more interesting. I was livid when Christian was taking the cout out, but the X-guys throwing him back in gave me hope again for a Joe victory, and the ref bump had me really wondering who was gonna pull it out...his booking had me cheerin and booing my TV screen. Plus, the finish was picture perfect. As I said in my review of it; it was one of the best booked matches in company history. Not that Russo gets all the credit for the match, but his touches made the match that much better, not that much worse.

Russo has helped TNA. Shocking, I know, but it only takes a few minutes of thinking to realize it (like I did a few days ago). TNA now has a definite roster (meaning a main event level, upper card, midcard, lower card, etc), everyone above midcard has a character/gimmick...basically, TNA now has a real professional wrestling roster, with unique characters and such. Could you say any of that a few months ago? No, there were only like eight guys who had any real character, and even less who were interesting. Of course it's not all awesome, there's tons of things he needs to work on. Like why the fuck Chris Harris STILL hasn't returned; that feud lost it's heat a month and a half ago. Why they JUST capitalized on the Roode/Young situation after waiting two months. Basically, the drawing out or delay of feuds for absolutely no reason, shit like that. 

Plus, Russo gave us Austin Starr. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Atleast British Football created a name for the sport instead of just stealing someone elses.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> English Football came first, so go jump in a hole.


.




> Switching words doesn't hide the fact of what I said.
> 
> I got to go, but I will talk to you all later.


It just hides the fact that what you said is wrong.



> Soccer is so gay, it's obviously called football, cause it's played with your feet. How dare you americans steal our name, then give it to a game that's played with your hands! DAMN IT TO HELL!
> 
> Oh, hi Matt
> 
> (and that wasn't an attack in your direction LOL )


Hi Tony, your right. Soccer is a gay name, our football came first anyway so we win 

How are you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Plus, Russo gave us Austin Starr. 'Nuff said.


Starr debuted at BFG. Russo didn't take over until right after BFG.

Still, Austin Starr is great, he's different from the generic X Division heel that we're used to seeing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> You make it sound like booking is easy as pie. He could have made the match go 10 minutes with 50 run-ins and a bomb being dropped. Did he? No. The one ref bump and one minor interference made the match THAT much better and more interesting. I was livid when Christian was taking the cout out, but the X-guys throwing him back in gave me hope again for a Joe victory, and the ref bump had me really wondering who was gonna pull it out...his booking had me cheerin and booing my TV screen. Plus, the finish was picture perfect. As I said in my review of it; it was one of the best booked matches in company history. Not that Russo gets all the credit for the match, but his touches made the match that much better, not that much worse.
> 
> Russo has helped TNA. Shocking, I know, but it only takes a few minutes of thinking to realize it (like I did a few days ago). TNA now has a definite roster (meaning a main event level, upper card, midcard, lower card, etc), everyone above midcard has a character/gimmick...basically, TNA now has a real professional wrestling roster, with unique characters and such. Could you say any of that a few months ago? No, there were only like eight guys who had any real character, and even less who were interesting. Of course it's not all awesome, there's tons of things he needs to work on. Like why the fuck Chris Harris STILL hasn't returned; that feud lost it's heat a month and a half ago. Why they JUST capitalized on the Roode/Young situation after waiting two months. Basically, the drawing out or delay of feuds for absolutely no reason, shit like that.
> 
> Plus, *Russo gave us Austin Starr*. 'Nuff said.


And then put him in a feud with Bob Backlund :no:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Starr debuted at BFG. Russo didn't take over until right after BFG.
> 
> Still, Austin Starr is great, he's different from the generic X Division heel that we're used to seeing.


I meant he gave us Austin STARR! Not Aries with a new name who debuted at BFG, I'm talking about Austin STARR, the guy who's quickly becoming my favorite heel in wrestling since the start of his turn at Final Resolution. His work at DX was amazing, his facial expressions and the way he moves...it's the little things. And the back rake > all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

truth- Futbol de norteamerciana > Futbol


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And then put him in a feud with Bob Backlund :no:


That match better not happen on PPV.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm doing very good, Matt, thanks, how are you?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> That match better not happen on PPV.


Sadly, you know it will.

As I said, not the biggest Russo fan at all, for shit exactly like that. But, he's a lot better than some say he is, and gets so much undeserved hate.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I meant he gave us Austin STARR! Not Aries with a new name who debuted at BFG, I'm talking about Austin STARR, the guy who's quickly becoming my favorite heel in wrestling since the start of his turn at Final Resolution. His work at DX was amazing, his facial expressions and the way he moves...it's the little things. And the back rake > all.


Fair enough. He has definitely given the Austin Starr character time to shine and develop a personality. I love the little things that Starr will throw in, such as the facial expressions you mentioned, his swagger, and even the way he sells.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Backlund vs Starr Crossface Chicken wing match doesnt equal buyrates


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dammit! Sorry for the double post


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lax, go bump my BTB


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I'm doing very good, Matt, thanks, how are you?


I'm great thanks 



> Both American football and football have their origins in varieties of football played in the United Kingdom in the mid-19th century, and American football is directly descended from rugby football. The majority of the plays in a typical American football game involve handling the ball rather than kicking it.
> 
> Rutgers University and Princeton University played the first game of college football on Nov. 6, 1869 in New Brunswick, New Jersey. Rutgers won that first game, 6-4. From the 1820s to around 1890, Dartmouth College students played a football-like game now known as "Old Division Football," to which they published rules in 1871.





> The rules of football as they are codified today are effectively based on the mid-19th-century efforts to standardise the widely varying forms of football played at the public schools of England. The first ever set of football rules were written at Eton College in 1815. The Cambridge Rules were a code of football rules, first drawn up at Cambridge University in 1848, which have influenced the development of Association football (also known simply as "football", or soccer) and subsequent codes.


Ahh so it seems real football came first and then us Brits invented "American" Football  Interesting.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lax, go bump my BTB


Best thing I've heard all day. Except for the fact it's basically my BTB...you're just writing it! IDEA STEALER! :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> You make it sound like booking is easy as pie. He could have made the match go 10 minutes with 50 run-ins and a bomb being dropped. Did he? No. The one ref bump and one minor interference made the match THAT much better and more interesting. I was livid when Christian was taking the cout out, but the X-guys throwing him back in gave me hope again for a Joe victory, and the ref bump had me really wondering who was gonna pull it out...his booking had me cheerin and booing my TV screen. Plus, the finish was picture perfect. As I said in my review of it; it was one of the best booked matches in company history. Not that Russo gets all the credit for the match, but his touches made the match that much better, not that much worse.
> 
> Russo has helped TNA. Shocking, I know, but it only takes a few minutes of thinking to realize it (like I did a few days ago). TNA now has a definite roster (meaning a main event level, upper card, midcard, lower card, etc), everyone above midcard has a character/gimmick...basically, TNA now has a real professional wrestling roster, with unique characters and such. Could you say any of that a few months ago? No, there were only like eight guys who had any real character, and even less who were interesting. Of course it's not all awesome, there's tons of things he needs to work on. Like why the fuck Chris Harris STILL hasn't returned; that feud lost it's heat a month and a half ago. Why they JUST capitalized on the Roode/Young situation after waiting two months. Basically, the drawing out or delay of feuds for absolutely no reason, shit like that.
> 
> Plus, Russo gave us Austin Starr. 'Nuff said.


I agreed that the booking on the Cage/Joe match was good...unfortunatley that was the only good booking on the entire PPV. I'm trying to figure out who he's given character to. Maybe Austin Starr (who's character I HATE) can be said. Alex Shelly's character was developed long before he got there. Besides that, what do you mean? Making Sonjay Dutt and alleged steroid user? Turing AJ Heel? I guess you could say he gave guys character but none of them are really any good. Kevin Nash doing wacky stunts with the X Division doesn't give any of them good character. The only people it's helped are Nash, Shelly, and Starr.

The whole "He gave people character" argument was what people used back in 99 for WCW and we all know how that turned out. Dressing Norman Smiley up in a football suit or turning Goldberg heel I guess gave them character, but it sure as hell didn't sell Pay Per Views.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I miss D'Lo Brown.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Russo was a TV show writer originally, that's why he does all the crazy shit. He also said, if you want to watch real wrestling, go to the high school and watch it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- I miss D'Lo Brown.


"Your looking at the real deal now"


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- I miss D'Lo Brown.


Him and his crazy wobbling head, I miss that :$


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- I miss D'Lo Brown.


I miss his chest protecter :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Him and his crazy wobbling head, I miss that :$


In No Mercy for the N64 his head bobs uncontrollably and I laugh every time


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> In No Mercy for the N64 his head bobs uncontrollably and I laugh every time


On the old SmackDown! games I used to just taunt for ages with him. Kept me laughing for hours 

:side: :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

'Lo Down = Ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Best thing I've heard all day. Except for the fact it's basically my BTB...you're just writing it! IDEA STEALER! :$


Pssssh, quit hatin. Plus I know of none of your ideas (besides your opening promo) so you can't call anything I do a rip off


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Godfather > D'Lo


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> The Godfather > D'Lo


I'll admit the Ho Train was ownage.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> The Godfather > D'Lo


Only at Pimping. D'Lo owns him in the head wagging department.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> On the old SmackDown! games I used to just taunt for ages with him. Kept me laughing for hours
> 
> :side: :$


I did too 

:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I agreed that the booking on the Cage/Joe match was good...unfortunatley that was the only good booking on the entire PPV. I'm trying to figure out who he's given character to. Maybe Austin Starr (who's character I HATE) can be said. Alex Shelly's character was developed long before he got there. Besides that, what do you mean? Making Sonjay Dutt and alleged steroid user? Turing AJ Heel? I guess you could say he gave guys character but none of them are really any good. Kevin Nash doing wacky stunts with the X Division doesn't give any of them good character. The only people it's helped are Nash, Shelly, and Starr.
> 
> The whole "He gave people character" argument was what people used back in 99 for WCW and we all know how that turned out. Dressing Norman Smiley up in a football suit or turning Goldberg heel I guess gave them character, but it sure as hell didn't sell Pay Per Views.


I still fail to see how it's helped Shelley. They totally dropped the ball on Shelley winning PCS.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Right to Cencer rulled


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xj2dJsVpgCY

:shocked:

:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The WWE or TNA should sign The Human Tornado dude is comedy gold and has become one of my favorites as of late.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

OMG, Bethany's a Mod


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^ Your a bit late Matt 




ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Right to Cencer rulled


:no:

But their theme music rocked! :side::$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I still fail to see how it's helped Shelley. They totally dropped the ball on Shelley winning PCS.


It's helped him because he's one of the major guys in the storyline. Besides the big three, the other X Division guys are just there for comedy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - The WWE or TNA should sign The Human Tornado dude is comedy gold and has become one of my favorites as of late.


Can't stop the Pimping.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Can't stop the Pimping.


Godfather + Human Tornado = Pimp Brigade = Ratings


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Godfather + Human Tornado + Bobby Lashley = Pimp Brigade = Ratings


Fixed. 

:side: :$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I agreed that the booking on the Cage/Joe match was good...unfortunatley that was the only good booking on the entire PPV. I'm trying to figure out who he's given character to. Maybe Austin Starr (who's character I HATE) can be said. Alex Shelly's character was developed long before he got there. Besides that, what do you mean? Making Sonjay Dutt and alleged steroid user? Turing AJ Heel? I guess you could say he gave guys character but none of them are really any good. Kevin Nash doing wacky stunts with the X Division doesn't give any of them good character. The only people it's helped are Nash, Shelly, and Starr.


Austin Starr- Hate his character? You're crazy.
Robert Roode
Eric Young
Jay Lethal
James Storm
Petey Williams
Senshi
Abyss- More than just the generic monster...although Russo seems to have written the character into a bad, bad corner, so this could backfire
Christian Cage- Didn't give him this character, but let him shine bright...and boy, has he shone
AJ Styles
Chris Sabin- Although, it was just a basic heel turn in the long run
LAX- Much more interesting/realistic after Russo took over

Not gonna explain how, at least not today, but it pretty much speaks for itself and I could make a case for any of those names on how Russo gave, or improved, their character.

And THANK YOU for saying what I've been saying. PCS was funny, but it helped no one...absolutely no one. Except MAYBE Shelley and Starr...but just a tad.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Working on BTB stuff.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Can't stop the Pimping.


If they kept his gimmick the same he would be a star with national exposure c'mon dude Tornahoes that = ratings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> If they kept his gimmick the same he would be a star with national exposure c'mon dude Tornahoes that = ratings.


You'll get no argument from me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Raven demanded he get down for it. So he did. We see this every week and it never goes anywhere. The operative word in "slow build" is "build".


So true


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Austin Starr- Hate his character? You're crazy.
> Robert Roode
> Eric Young
> Jay Lethal
> ...


I hate Austin Starr because he resembles Randy Savage too much for me. But yeah, I don't consider simply turning someone heel or giving them a one dimensional character personality. Giving them personality is making Steve Austin Stone Cold, making Rocky the Rock, making The Roadie and Billy Gunn, the New Age Outlaws, or making Hunter Hearst Helmsley HHH (All of which I give Russo some degree of credit for doing).


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I refuse to call Aries Austin Starr I just don't like the character for some reason.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> If they kept his gimmick the same he would be a star with national exposure c'mon dude Tornahoes that = ratings.


Have you seen my latest Tornado gif in VIP. Im thinking of making a banner and asking Tempest to put the gif in it


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I like Austin Starr but I will admit he does resemble Macho Man quite a bit who was always one of my favs. Most every wrestler has a borrowed gimmick really so I have no problem with it.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: My Mom and I painted my room early this afteroon. I'm tired and my fet hurt but I like the way my room came out. 

Sup mofo's


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This was hilarious:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH1F047qWQo&mode=related&search=


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ CM Punk should go back to wearing the shorts as his attire instead of tights. Looks much cooler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Temp. What color was the room painted?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ CM Punk should go back to wearing the shorts as his attire instead of tights. Looks much cooler.


:agree: I always liked the shorts better than the tights.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This is also hilarious:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QmaeymQcqM&mode=related&search=


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> This is also hilarious:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QmaeymQcqM&mode=related&search=


I love in the second one where he makes a chart comparing how big of a draw he was compared to other top drawers.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: editing my GFX. 


Headliner said:


> Hey Temp. What color was the room painted?


well the one I picked out was a blend of blue and violet but after painting my room it looks like a lighter Carolina Blue.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I love in the second one where he makes a chart comparing how big of a draw he was compared to other top drawers.


Truth: Nash outdrew Hogan, Rock, and Austin combined.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Nash outdrew Hogan, Rock, and Austin combined.


Also, when he beat Backlund at the Garden, there were 29,000 screaming fans.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-dE2jQz91zY

NEW RVDTITO VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This is the funniest one Nash ever did:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za0dSviyPa4&mode=related&search=


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ztl__ECPxss

JBL just knocked Kennedy the fuck out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-dE2jQz91zY
> 
> NEW RVDTITO VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can't wait to hear them declare DX the best PPV of all time.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Truth:* My post count has shot up by about 500 within hours.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They've already declared anyone that hated DX morons.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> This is the funniest one Nash ever did:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za0dSviyPa4&mode=related&search=


That one is my favorite. It was a great segment where Nash and Shelley were really able to feed off what the other did.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> *Truth:* My post count has shot up by about 500 within hours.


Probably a TTT got moved to the Dumpster....maybe.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I <3 Mac's Mickie gifs. :agree:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Have you seen my latest Tornado gif in VIP. Im thinking of making a banner and asking Tempest to put the gif in it


I'll check it out I was wondering why it took you so long to request a Tornado banner.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Probably a TTT got moved to the Dumpster....maybe.


Yeah that could be it.


Baby girl said:


> Truth: I <3 Mac's Mickie gifs. :agree:


Please, not in front of the boy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I dont think a TTT thread got moved to the dumpster....

Otherwise I'd be past 10,000 posts right now.

Mac's lying. He knows he brought them posts.Kidding.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm through with the Bill and Doug videos since they just said the WWE has no positives. Ughh, stupid fucking people.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I gotta wait until PTI is over before I listen to the video


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The PCS Battle Royale was the first ****** star match in internet history.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I gotta wait until PTI is over before I listen to the video


 Tony Kornheiser = Ratings


Headliner said:


> Mac's lying. He knows he brought them posts.Kidding.


If we could, I would. Posts = Red rep power :shocked:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Tony Kornheiser = Ratings
> If we could, I would. Posts = Red rep power :shocked:


The Penguin Dance = Ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hate when people declare TNA the future of wrestling.

They may have good wrestlers 

They may put on good shows

They may put on good PPVS

But they're losing money and they won't last much longer at this rate.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cecil Fielder = ratings!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Finally done my entry for the comp.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Truth- No one has attempted my banner request & its now on the second page


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I finished my WFGF entry this morning but I'm not posting it until the last minute. I don't want my competition looking at my GFX and trying to outdo what I did.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I finished my WFGF entry this morning but I'm not posting it until the last minute. I don't want my competition looking at my GFX and trying to outdo what I did.


LOL good call .

Whats up with you anyways?.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HuCKoMBkmg&mode=related&search=

:lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Truth:* Just got back from playing basketball for a good four hours.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HuCKoMBkmg&mode=related&search=
> 
> :lmao


He brought backup in the form of The Dicks. I love that he's wearing a Cena shirt.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HuCKoMBkmg&mode=related&search=
> 
> :lmao


:lmao I love that video.










"OOOOOOO, So, driving a little too fast for conditions are we?" :lmao


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

187 said:


> *Truth:* Just got back from playing basketball for a good four hours.


Truth - LMFAO, I did that last night. I'm playing again tonight in about 2 hours. Don't know how long I'll be playing for tonight, probably 3 hours or so.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He brought backup in the form of The Dicks. I love that he's wearing a Cena shirt.


I brought some friends! What are you gonna do now?! Biotch! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I finished my WFGF entry this morning but I'm not posting it until the last minute. I don't want my competition looking at my GFX and trying to outdo what I did.


I wanna see it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I didn't laugh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You don't laugh at anything that's not Austin, fruitcake.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Kennedy snitching = no ratings.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HuCKoMBkmg&mode=related&search=
> 
> :lmao


What a legend. I want to see more promo's like that.

Nice find .


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - LMFAO, I did that last night. I'm playing again tonight in about 2 hours. Don't know how long I'll be playing for tonight, probably 3 hours or so.


Nice, we should ball up some time, Detroit isn't that far away from Chicago.  

*Truth:* I'm going to take a shower.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - *Kennedy snitching* = no ratings.


:lmao

EDIT: Yeah Tempest, post it 

PM? :$


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

POD said:


> LOL good call .
> 
> Whats up with you anyways?.


I'm good, I'm working on a fanatasy GFX now. Its gonna be big, prolly around 2000x2000. Its gonna take forever to finish.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You don't laugh at anything that's not Austin, fruitcake.


I laugh at Carlito's horrible career.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I can't lie that was a great segment I'm guessing that was Heyman's era in OVW.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I wanna see it.


I'll PM u and Mac for an exclusive.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

187 said:


> Nice, we should ball up some time, Detroit isn't that far away from Chicago.


Truth - Chicago is only 4 hours away from where I live. 

That Kennedy segment was pretty funny.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> I can't lie that was a great segment *I'm guessing that was Heyman's era in OVW.*


yezzir

Awesome booker. I'm hoping he leaves the E because they'll never let him have any real say anymore. 

Thanks Temp, I'll check it out when I get back, off to class. :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> I'll PM u and Mac for an exclusive.


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Heyman should replace Russo in TNA.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*is my sig working?*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HuCKoMBkmg&mode=related&search=
> 
> :lmao


:lmao I love how he drove off saying "Mr.Kennedyyyyy"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth - Kennedy snitching = no ratings.


Kennedy = RATINGS


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I chatted with an old friend last night. I miss that bitch so much. 


Headliner said:


> :hb


PM Sent.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HuCKoMBkmg&mode=related&search=
> 
> :lmao


I was gonna have SCJ make a gif for me from this

:lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Matt Hardy will win the MITB.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> yezzir
> 
> Awesome booker. I'm hoping he leaves the E because they'll never let him have any real say anymore.


Sad but true he's to good to just be an on screen character.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Orton winning MITB = Ratings!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Kennedy = RATINGS


Not really.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> *is my sig working?*


Bump

?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Heyman should replace Russo in TNA.


I would mark for that :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Working on a project for English class. :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Bump
> 
> ?


Yes.

To Holt, I think a lot of people would.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ K good

Truth- Watching some South Park


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Temp


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: listening to JoJo. :agree:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice X division banner Brye

Truth - Alex Shelley should have atleast held the X title once by now.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I had 7 new PM's when I logged in today. The most I ever had in less than 24 hours.

Truth: I just posted some Burke gifs from last night in the gif thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Thanks Temp


so u got my nudes?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Nice X division banner Brye
> 
> Truth - Alex Shelley should have atleast held the X title once by now.


I would mark out if he wins the title.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> *Truth: I had 7 new PM's when I logged in today. The most I ever had in less than 24 hours.*
> 
> Truth: I just posted some Burke gifs from last night in the gif thread.


Lol. I had 7 when I logged in today also. Weird...


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Guys.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Lol. I had 7 when I logged in today also. Weird...


I had 1...............:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate PM's


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Brye said:


> I had 1...............:sad:


I had 0. no one luvs me. :sad: **feels unloved**


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Brye said:


> I had 1...............:sad:


Loser. 

Edit: I love you Temp.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I had 0. :hb


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Truth - My first post in this thread, only posting so it suscribes me


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CRO said:


> Truth - My first post in this thread, only posting so it suscribes me


You could have just subscribed to it at the top


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Loser.
> 
> Edit: I love you Temp.


**huggles** <3 u too


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I had 0. :hb


:ns


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tempest said:


> **huggles** <3 u too


I do too


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Brye said:


> I do too


Pfft... I said it first.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Shelley vs Sabin vs Daniels vs Senshi would be an awesome 4 way X- divison title match at Lockdown. maybe it will get booked


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> so u got my nudes?


:yum:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Backlund vs Aries will probaly happen at Lockdown :no:


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Shelley vs Sabin vs Daniels vs Senshi would be an awesome 4 way X- divison title match at Lockdown. maybe it will get booked


If it does, hopefully Senshi wins. BTW sick banner Brye.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - This is why I'm hot, cuz I am so fly. This is why you're not.

I hate pop rap, but damn, that song is catchy.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - This is why I'm hot, cuz I am so fly. This is why you're not.
> 
> I hate pop rap, but damn, that song is catchy.


:agree:

But Talib Kweli's version is better.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Backlund vs Aries will probaly happen at Lockdown :no:





WHYYYYYYY!!!!!!????? :sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Talib Kweli is greatly mis-treated by fans, and the media. He belongs on the radio....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=305162

Download this. One of the best matches I've ever seen in my life, at least **** 3/4 but maybe even *****, it's that good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=305162
> 
> Download this. One of the best matches I've ever seen in my life, at least **** 3/4 but maybe even *****, it's that good.


Damn, you rated it that good and theres no Kennedy, JBL or Finlay in it :shocked:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Damn, you rated it that good and theres no Kennedy, JBL or Finlay in it :shocked:


Kennedy and JBL? Haha, I'm a mark but they're not that good in the ring. Though JBL has the best gimmick match I've ever seen to his credit, but that is a gimmick match. They're promo Gods but ordinary in the ring.

I still rate Finlay vs Benoit a little ahead of it, but that's just me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I seen that match Pyro, I thought their GBH V match was better.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Truth - Spurs were excellent against Braga.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I seen that match Pyro, I thought their GBH V match was better.


Do you have a link? I want to get my hands on that if it's better. I honestly love that match, just saw it in it's entirety.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Kennedy and JBL? Haha, I'm a mark but they're not that good in the ring. Though JBL has the best gimmick match I've ever seen to his credit, but that is a gimmick match. They're promo Gods but ordinary in the ring.
> 
> I still rate Finlay vs Benoit a little ahead of it, but that's just me.


Yeah Benoit vs Finlay was pure gold. The only real good match at JD that year

Just started the d/l. Apparently my limit wasnt exceeded this time, cool


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Can't wait till LOST tonite.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Do you have a link? I want to get my hands on that if it's better. I honestly love that match, just saw it in it's entirety.


Give me a few minutes to find it.

:hb


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pyro, download this. http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JGCAPJHP 

Shibata & KENTA Vs. Morishima & Yone

Such a great match. Watched it last night on a TV Channel over here. First NOAH match i have seen.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Pyro, download this. http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JGCAPJHP
> 
> Shibata & KENTA Vs. Morishima & Yone
> 
> Such a great match. Watched it last night on a TV Channel over here. First NOAH match i have seen.


I think I'll get that once the other one finishes


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I just beat Guitar Hero 2 on hard :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

HOLY FUCK!

Me and Pyro rated a match....the exact same!?!!?!

I'm going to run around in circles because I'm so shocked. When you said watch this match, I was figuring it'd involve Benoit or Finlay.

To see Bryan Danielson vs KENTA...I damn near pissed myself.

I watched that match a few weeks ago. The Japanese announcers were annoying, but it was still a good match. The first time I watched it, I only gave it 4 stars. Then I watched it again, and was much more impressed. I think it's at least ****3/4. Right on the borderline with 5 stars.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Pyro, download this. http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JGCAPJHP
> 
> Shibata & KENTA Vs. Morishima & Yone
> 
> Such a great match. Watched it last night on a TV Channel over here. First NOAH match i have seen.


I can't use Megaupload, my limit is exceeded. Get it to me on Sendspace and PM it to me and I'll donate 1,000 points to you. :hb


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Alright. Oh, and you can use the Kennedy banner as of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- In case anyone cares

kennedy vs CM Punk(OVW)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/wgym67


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Any Danielson match from 2006 is a must see besides maybe one or two.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Bryan Danielson is very talented. I had never seen one of his matches until recently. I always thought he was overhyped, and just not as good as portrayed to be.

Then I saw about 3 or 4 of his matches, and was incredibly impressed. This guy is a great techincal worker. BD vs Chris Benoit!? I'd cry tears of joy to see that.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Bryan Danielson is very talented. I had never seen one of his matches until recently. I always thought he was overhyped, and just not as good as portrayed to be.
> 
> Then I saw about 3 or 4 of his matches, and was incredibly impressed. This guy is a great techincal worker. BD vs Chris Benoit!? I'd cry tears of joy to see that.


He really stepped up as ROH champion he was great before the reign but his title reign was greatness surpassed Joe's by far.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Indeed, Cide. I just watched 'Cide/Danielson from FB for around the 100th time in the month i have had it. Great celebration afterwards. Just a shame they fucked 'Cide over in his reign. But of course, we never know what happens in ROH.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I have a question, that needs awnsering..

Does Marcus Cor Von end his matches with a armbar now?? I havn't been to up-to-date with him :sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I have a question, that needs awnsering..
> 
> Does Marcus Cor Von end his matches with a armbar now?? I havn't been to up-to-date with him :sad:


wasn't he on TNA before, I don't think he does I have only seen a couple of his ECW matches and I believe he didn't


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- This match better be as good as Pyro said because its taking very long to D/L


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Shit.. I can't get "Sweet Escape" outa ma head.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- This match better be as good as Pyro said because its taking very long to D/L


It's a 26 minute match, I believe.

It's well worth it. Great match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Buy or Sell week 6 is up...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NCIH said:


> It's a 26 minute match, I believe.
> 
> It's well worth it. Great match.


and theres still 30 minutes left till its done. I guess I'll work on my BTB till then, which is conviniently located in my sig


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saw that Danielson/KENTA match a while ago, Pyro I never thought you'd like it.

I do think KENTA is overrated, he's great but there are so many better workers in Japan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish Austin would do a shoot interview.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Saw that Danielson/KENTA match a while ago, Pyro I never thought you'd like it.
> 
> *I do think KENTA is overrated, he's great but there are so many better workers in Japan*.


:agree: me and McQueen where just talking about that a few days ago.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's only because he has been in ROH and so many have seen him, people think he's so amazing and he's claimed to be one of the best workers in the world, but he really isn't all that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't seen Misawa/Kawada yet.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I need to watch more Japanese wrestlers...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Posted in buy or sell


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Judgement Day 2001 on DVD should arrive in the mail tomorrow.

Benoit/Angle 2 out of 3 falls = Awesome


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - I need to watch ROH sometime soon...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: watching Phone Tap video


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Judgement Day 2001 on DVD should arrive in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> Benoit/Angle 2 out of 3 falls = Awesome


Doesnt that have HHH vs Rock Ironman too?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Judgement Day 2001 on DVD should arrive in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> Benoit/Angle 2 out of 3 falls = Awesome


And Austin/Undertaker


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Doesnt that have HHH vs Rock Ironman too?


That was 2000, I'm desperate for that match to come out on a DVD though, I fucking love it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> And Austin/Undertaker


Yeah that as well. Although I won't be watching it tomorrow, I need to start Season 3 of 24. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That was 2000, I'm desperate for that match to come out on a DVD though, I fucking love it.


Yeah that was pretty awesome.


Truth- Jericho vs Benoit at SS 2000 2/3 falls match is good


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Does anyone know what you need to rip stuff off your TV?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Does anyone know what you need to rip stuff off your TV?


Some sort of TV Ripping Device.


:shocked:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Some sort of TV Ripping Device.
> 
> 
> :shocked:


No Way.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Does anyone know what you need to rip stuff off your TV?


This


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Yey! I got my 2nd show posted!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- me and a friend are going to see 300 tonight. He says he's seen it twice already, but wants to see it again. Must be a damn good movie.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: i have to wait 117 minutes before I can download from rapidshare again


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: i have to wait 117 minutes before I can download from rapidshare again


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- me and a friend are going to see 300 tonight. He says he's seen it twice already, but wants to see it again. Must be a damn good movie.


Yeah, 2 of my friends saw it and loved it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I need Backlash 2001 on DVD, my video of it doesn't work no more.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - I need Backlash 2001 on DVD, my video of it doesn't work no more.


I bought that off Amazon on VHS and it was broken when I got it . not sure why i didnt get it on DVD :$


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Remember when Colin Farrell had a career?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need Volume 3 of the Royal Rumble Anthology.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I need Volume 3 of the Royal Rumble Anthology.


I'll be buying that just for the 98/99 Rumbles as I have the other three on DVD already.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'll be buying that just for the 98/99 Rumbles as I have the other three on DVD already.


I don't have any of them, so it's :hb x5 for me.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I have 9 Rumbles dled on my comp.

I also have money in my wallet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes indeed, I really only want it for Rock/Mankind.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've only bought 10 or so wrestling DVD's this year, although it feels like more. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I watched RR '99 live.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I watched it live on TV.


:shocked:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My brother has cancer.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: what i did in basketball today is sad. 16 points, 5 rebounds, and 2 steals nothing like yesturday.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> My brother has cancer.




sorry to hear that.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> My brother has cancer.


that sucks, sorry to hear that .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah that's rather shitty.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> sorry to hear that.


He doesn't want anyone to know, so keep it on the down low.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> My brother has cancer.


Damn, sorry to hear that


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> He doesn't want anyone to know, so keep it on the down low.


will do.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> My brother has cancer.


Man, thats not good. Sorry to hear that. Though I do not know you personally, I'll pray for him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Money Order's are so ghetto.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

How olds your brother WCW?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chaos said:


> How olds your brother WCW?


33 or 34. Quite a bit older then me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Money Order's are so ghetto.


I remember using a money order for eBay in like 1998.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Terribly sorry to hear about that WCW.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> 33 or 34. Quite a bit older then me.


That is still a young age. Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I remember using a money order for eBay in like 1998.


:lmao


Ballin!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chaos said:


> That is still a young age. Sorry to hear that man.


It happens.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I wanted to make a new TTT, but o well.

I could care less anymore.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, that really does suck WCW. I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

eBay pretty much sucked before Paypal.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I went on a small repping spree, but I couldn't rep some, because I havn't spread enough.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

sorry to hear about that WCW

still have to wait 74 minutes


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT sucks now!


I'm leaving, I'm never watching wrestling again either!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> TTT sucks now!
> 
> 
> I'm leaving, I'm never watching wrestling again either!


You'll be back.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> TTT sucks now!
> 
> 
> I'm leaving, I'm never watching wrestling again either!


TTT was so awesome when posting superstars such as iMPACT (anyone remember him? :lmao) were posting here.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> TTT sucks now!
> 
> 
> I'm leaving, I'm never watching wrestling again either!


I guess you don't care much for Stone Cold?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> eBay pretty much sucked before Paypal.


*Truth:* I got jacked $8 for an Abdullah the Butcher VHS tape with a money order on eBay back in like 2000.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> TTT was so awesome when posting superstars such as iMPACT (anyone remember him? :lmao) were posting here.


And I thought I was a rep whore.

He. He was something else.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I got jacked $8 for an Abdullah the Butcher VHS tape with a money order on eBay back in like 2000.


I got jacked $20 for a foam Smoking Skull Belt.

:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> TTT was so awesome when posting superstars such as iMPACT (anyone remember him? :lmao) were posting here.


I despised that kid, more than anyone I ever have on this forum. I'm so glad he made an idiot of himself an got banned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> TTT was so awesome when posting superstars such as iMPACT (anyone remember him? :lmao) were posting here.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

The new TTT > All the others combined.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

yeah, I remember iMPACT.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah i'm bored hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Awesome post

~____~ 

iMPACT!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

The new TTT thread just hit triple digits! (at "100")

:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I remember when he made a banner of ~___~.

:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> *And I thought I was a rep whore.*
> 
> He. He was something else.


You are. 

Where's my return rep? 

Page stretch = not cool


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

How did he get banned again?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> How did he get banned again?


I don't remember, but I know it was for doing something stupid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I remember when he made a banner of ~___~.
> 
> :lmao


aka sucking up to Gord. Seriously he sucked up to everyone. :gun: iMPACT


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> /\ Awesome post
> 
> ~____~
> 
> iMPACT!


o__O


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> o__O


**<*

/\ Santa


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

1000 post in the new TTT for me!!

W00t!


:$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Alright. Oh, and you can use the Kennedy banner as of Wrestlemania.


:hb

Truth ~ I showed that KENTA vs Danielson match to my mom on Youtube and she loved it. She was cringing at some of the moves. :hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> You are.
> 
> Where's my return rep?
> 
> Page stretch = not cool


I'll get ya in a second. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> **<*
> 
> /\ Santa


C__C


^The extreme version of rolling your eyes


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> How did he get banned again?


Thank me for that.

He kept making the Official Impact Discussion threads, which pissed off me and SIAG (mainly me, as this was during SIAG's little break), since I'd go make mine, and then see he already made one, so I had to dump mine since his was first and already had responses, etc. I was nice at first, as he just wanted to help out and such, and I politely asked him numerous times not to do it. But he kept 'forgetting'. Finally I sent him a stern PM telling him to stop, because three weeks was just a bit too long. He's cool for a while, blah blah blah, and then a week later sends me a PM cursing me out and flipping out about how I bossed him around and shit, among other things. He was banned, came back and apologized, and I let him stay around for a bit...'till he started making the thread again, so I had him banned once more. The kid was probably jealous 'cause he wasn't mod.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

x___x


^dead.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

8)

^ uhh ... man with glasses??

I don't think I'm not very good at this game :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I don't think I'm not very good at this game :$


This isn't a game, it's a way of life!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

<@>

A man, with a party hat on, who also has a rockin' goatee.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> <@>
> 
> A man, with a party hat on, who also has a rockin' goatee.


It looks like a guy who's head has been cut open and his brain is being scooped out. Who has a rockin' goatee.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

@[email protected]


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

*-*

^ Dazed


:$


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Of the last 26 hours i've spent 11 of them moving threads in FE and Media :no:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Deathmatches are safe.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Truth: Batista's official site was hacked by Turkish people :lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

(>'.'> <(' . ')> <('.'<)

Dancing Kirby. Sowned.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ewwwwwwwwwwww. Delfin, that's nasty.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Deathmatches are safe.


Burns?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Thank me for that.
> 
> He kept making the Official Impact Discussion threads, which pissed off me and SIAG (mainly me, as this was during SIAG's little break), since I'd go make mine, and then see he already made one, so I had to dump mine since his was first and already had responses, etc. I was nice at first, as he just wanted to help out and such, and I politely asked him numerous times not to do it. But he kept 'forgetting'. Finally I sent him a stern PM telling him to stop, because three weeks was just a bit too long. He's cool for a while, blah blah blah, and then a week later sends me a PM cursing me out and flipping out about how I bossed him around and shit, among other things. He was banned, came back and apologized, and I let him stay around for a bit...'till he started making the thread again, so I had him banned once more. The kid was probably jealous 'cause he wasn't mod.


:lmao apparently he thought that being named after the show gave him permission to make the official thread.

And Pyro being a mark for a Brian Danielson match? Am I in an alternate universe?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Deathmatches are safe.



Is that Necro butcher from his match again Mad Man Pondo at No Blood No Guts No Glory 2002?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It looks like a guy who's head has been cut open and his brain is being scooped out. Who has a rockin' goatee.


Nope. He's partying.

<@>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> And Pyro being a mark for a Brian Danielson match? Am I in an alternate universe?


Depends. Does Spock have a goatee in this universe?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Burns?


Glass, ladders, garbage cans mostly. It's Necro Butcher's arm in a 200 light tube match with Madman Pondo.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey Spartanlax! That was my custom-user title for months!

Anyways, you didn't even to it right...

(>'-')> <('-'<) ^('-')^ v('-')v <('-'<) ^( )^ (>'-')> ^(^-^)>


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Batista's site got SOWNED! http://www.demon-wrestling.com/
:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Batista's site got SOWNED! http://www.demon-wrestling.com/
> :lmao


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Batista's site got SOWNED! http://www.demon-wrestling.com/
> :lmao


What did Batista do to the Turks?

They better hope he never finds them, or else they will feel THE BATISTA BOMB!!!!!!!1!!11


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Our second operation will be for greeks. Wait.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Depends. Does Spock have a goatee in this universe?


No but someone went back in time and tried to kill Magneto but killed Professor X instead and Magneto ended up starting the X-Men and leading them against Apocalypse.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

:lmao

GTG all ya playas........ Peace out...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Turkish Hackers....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God damn it, that deathmatch picture shit is fucking disgusting.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> No but someone went back in time and tried to kill Magneto but killed Professor X instead and Magneto ended up starting the X-Men and leading them against *Onslaught*.


So close, the answer is actually Apocalypse. Thank you for playing..

edit-looks like you edited your answer, and now you are correct.

You've obviously heard of the Age of Apocalypse storyline, so I will give you some comic props. They're just like regular props, only with more geekiness.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> So close, the answer is actually Apocalypse. Thank you for playing..
> 
> 
> You've obviously heard of the Age of Apocalypse storyline, so I will give you some comic props. They're just like regular props, only with more geekiness.


I edited it before you pointed it out.

:hb


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> God damn it, that deathmatch picture shit is fucking disgusting.


Actually, that was a picture of Mickie James' va-jay-jay.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I haven't read that story in years. I'm sure many issues of it are sitting in my comic archive collecting dust.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Truth: I like Delfins Crossfire theme, but I miss the rottisirie chicken theme :yum:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

New South Park tonight :hb


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Ok i'm bored, spent almost an hour on my WFGF piece and ran outta ideas.

Just great...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I have 2 stickied threads now on this forum. *thumbs up*

Truth - I'm contemplating getting either Borat, or Casino Royale. Hrm....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I edited it before you pointed it out.
> 
> :hb


Yep, you did. Here's your Prize:










*A YEARS SUPPLY OF TURTLE WAX!!!*​


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I have 2 stickied threads now on this forum. *thumbs up*
> 
> Truth - I'm contemplating getting either *Borat, or Casion Royale.* Hrm....


I've seen neither 

Watch Borat


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> New South Park tonight :hb


:ns


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sonic Adventure has some of the worst music in video game history.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't find my remote now I can't change the channel 

I just remembered RAW is coming to my home city I don't know when though



WCW4Life said:


> Sonic Adventure has some of the worst music in video game history.


that music puts me in a good mood


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Get both Borat and Casino Royale, Diesel.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :ns


go fuck yourself


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Borat > James Bond


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Downloading that NWO DVD from a few years ago.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Get both Borat and Casino Royale, Diesel.


You know, I was thinking about doing that. I think I just might.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Some Jackass red repped me because I said Mickie > Victoria. 

So I gave him some -6 :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You know, I was thinking about doing that. I think I just might.


Then how would you afford your daily UFC DVD?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> go fuck yourself


 



> You know, I was thinking about doing that. I think I just might.


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching the True Hollywood Story of Jenna Jameson.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Some Jackass red repped me because I said Mickie > Victoria.
> 
> So I gave him some -6 :$


You deserved it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^:no:


Truth- Watching TV


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> You deserved it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You deserved it.


I actually prefer random worthless diva #45 rather then random worthless diva #65


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

what time does south park come on tonight


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> what time does south park come on tonight


10:29 PM


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


>


Go back to the avatar where Mickie does the "oh" thing near the ropes and she looks like really really fuckable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I just got a call from Deval Patrick. Recorded of course :$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Go back to the avatar where Mickie does the "oh" thing near the ropes and she looks like really really fuckable.


She always looks really fuckable.

I <3 Mickie...just a little less than Trish Stratus.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Go back to the avatar where Mickie does the "oh" thing near the ropes and she looks like really really fuckable.


:ns


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> 10:29 PM


that gives me time to find my remote


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WWE Pay Per Views are going to be so much more awesome now that I get to see Batista on every single one of them.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> WWE Pay Per Views are going to be so much more awesome now that I get to see Batista on every single one of them.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: Just posted some gifs in the WOW. 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3753718#post3753718


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> WWE Pay Per Views are going to be so much more awesome now that I get to see Batista on every single one of them.


That means more RUNNING POWERSLAMS!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Apparently the best was to get political messages in broken English across is through Batista's website.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> That means more RUNNING POWERSLAMS!!!!!!


That's Lashley, fool.

Never, ever compared Lashley to Batista. Ever. Or he'll fucking kill you.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> She always looks really fuckable.
> 
> I <3 Mickie...just a little less than Trish Stratus.


True but in that one GIF she just looks....wow.

Rachelle Leah > Any Current WWE Diva


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> That's Lashley, fool.
> 
> Never, ever compared Lashley to Batista. Ever. Or he'll fucking kill you.


What I meant was Lashley would be at more PPVs too


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have officially concluded, through hundreds of hours of painstaking research, that Legend is in fact the most generic wrestling poster of all time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I have officially concluded, through hundreds of hours of painstaking research, that Legend is in fact the most generic wrestling poster of all time.


The fact that his username is Legend (previously IAmLegend) is lame.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I have officially concluded, through hundreds of hours of painstaking research, that Legend is in fact the most generic wrestling poster of all time.


I confirmed that a few weeks ago.


6789 is close though.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Then how would you afford your daily UFC DVD?


I already own all that are out currently, so...

:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The fact that his username is Legend (previously IAmLegend) is lame.


And generic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I have officially concluded, through hundreds of hours of painstaking research, that Legend is in fact the most generic wrestling poster of all time.


Didnt you call him the Davey Boy Smith of WF?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Didnt you call him the Davey Boy Smith of WF?


Nah. He's more like the Christian of WF.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Nah. He's more like the Christian of WF.


Boooo, that's praise in my book.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I have officially concluded, through hundreds of hours of painstaking research, that Legend is in fact the most generic wrestling poster of all time.


Well, there's a reason why. He stole a bunch of people's BTB work and posted it during his show (promos and stuff, just changed the wrestler names to try and make it fit), and when he was found out, he flipped a shit and got banned for it. He came back and begged for forgiveness, so now he tries to be Mr. Goody Two Shoes and do everything completely, and utterly, dull/normal.

I coulda burned him so bad earlier, but I decided against, since he probably woulda thought I was serious. Wolfy asked for advice on a face manager he could use, and I named Jim Cornette as the best face manager around these days who's well known. A few minutes later, Legend posted something similar to me, same answer and reasoning for it. I almost quoted him and said "I thought you were gonna stop stealing people's material", but I didn't.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Davey Richards :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Nah. He's more like the Christian of WF.


 

I havent saw his sig/avatar. Wonder if he's still "stealing" others.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Well, there's a reason why. He stole a bunch of people's BTB work and posted it during his show (promos and stuff, just changed the wrestler names to try and make it fit), and when he was found out, he flipped a shit and got banned for it. He came back and begged for forgiveness, so now he tries to be Mr. Goody Two Shoes and do everything completely, and utterly, dull/normal.
> 
> I coulda burned him so bad earlier, but I decided against, since he probably woulda thought I was serious. Wolfy asked for advice on a face manager he could use, and I named Jim Cornette as the best face manager around these days who's well known. A few minutes later, Legend posted something similar to me, same answer and reasoning for it. I almost quoted him and said "I thought you were gonna stop stealing people's material", but I didn't.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I havent saw his sig/avatar. Wonder if he's still "stealing" others.


Hes got a Kennedy sig I think


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Well, there's a reason why. He stole a bunch of people's BTB work and posted it during his show (promos and stuff, just changed the wrestler names to try and make it fit), and when he was found out, he flipped a shit and got banned for it. He came back and begged for forgiveness, so now he tries to be Mr. Goody Two Shoes and do everything completely, and utterly, dull/normal.
> 
> I coulda burned him so bad earlier, but I decided against, since he probably woulda thought I was serious. Wolfy asked for advice on a face manager he could use, and I named Jim Cornette as the best face manager around these days who's well known. A few minutes later, Legend posted something similar to me, same answer and reasoning for it. I almost quoted him and said "I thought you were gonna stop stealing people's material", but I didn't.


:lmao

Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Oh yeah, Davey Richards is more generic then Christian, but it's close.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: Nitro was at WM 20


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Oh yeah, Davey Richards is more generic then Christian, but it's close.


How is Christian generic? He's not the most unique by any means, but definitely not generic.

Davey Richards, however, is the borderline definition of generic.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nobody would care if Bill O'Reily got murdered.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> How is Christian generic? He's not the most unique by any means, but definitely not generic.
> 
> Davey Richards, however, is the borderline definition of generic.


He just screams out generic cocky heel to me. I haven't seen anything to change my opinion.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll never watch wrestling again if my DVD's don't arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> He just screams out generic cocky heel to me. I haven't seen anything to change my opinion.


You know who screams generic? Edge. At least, he has for the longest time. Either he stopped trying, or the creative team have watered him down quite a bit. "Everyone shut up, your town's sports team sucks! I hate the top face, and I hate you all! I'm Rated R!" and it's over.

BTW, Cali, I'm sending the DVDs this week, sorry for the delay; was sick to start the week and now catching up on school from being sick. Walking to the center of town tomorrow, though, so I should be able to do it then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> You know who screams generic? Edge. At least, he has for the longest time.


He does too actually. At least Christian cut off his generic heel long blond hair.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'll never watch wrestling again if my DVD's don't arrive tomorrow.


Liar


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I could pretty much listen to the old ECW theme for all eternity.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I can't wait for Wrestlemania


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> You know who screams generic? Edge. At least, he has for the longest time. Either he stopped trying, or the creative team have watered him down quite a bit. "Everyone shut up, your town's sports team sucks! I hate the top face, and I hate you all! I'm Rated R!" and it's over.
> 
> BTW, Cali, I'm sending the DVDs this week, sorry for the delay; was sick to start the week and now catching up on school from being sick. Walking to the center of town tomorrow, though, so I should be able to do it then.


I was talking about the other DVD's I ordered.





> Liar


:ns


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Nobody would care if Bill O'Reily got murdered.


I would hold a P Diddy size celebration party and have all party goers take a poopy on his fresh grave


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Where's Cide? I know he's watching Suns/Mavs for the time being.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I was talking about the other DVD's I ordered.


I know you were, but ordering DVD's reminded me to tell you.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Lost is on. Rejoice!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

New South Park is on :hb


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Teddy Hart > Petey Williams


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Butters needs to stop sucking dick on the weekend.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Teddy Hart is an asshole. If he gets into the Hart Foundation i would be pissed as Smith and Wilson are fucking greatness. Then again, they need a man named Hart. Teddy is obviously that man. Lets just hope they dont put him inside a Steel Cage.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - DVRing South Park. :agree:

Truth - Teddy Hart >>>> Petey Williams. :agree:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - This weeks South Park is fucking hilarious so far.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - This weeks South Park is fucking hilarious so far.


Because of Cartman


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Because of Cartman


Just like last week :agree:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Casino Royale was a great movie. Best Bond movie in a long while.

Daniel Craig is an AMAZING actor. He's such a bad-ass. I hated Pierce Brosman, but Craig makes me cheer for Bond. I hope he's Bond for awhile.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Angle is an ECW original.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Angle is an ECW original.


He had at least 10 5 star matches while in ECW as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Casino Royale is decent, but it's not really my cup of tea. I don't watch many serious movies, I'm a comedy guy. Only serious movie I've seen in a while that I really liked was The Departed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He had at least 10 5 star matches while in ECW as well.


I dont even think he had 10 matches in ECW


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Crowley, your PMs! Read your PMs!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

stfu anferne


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pray the gay away.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Casino Royale is decent, but it's not really my cup of tea. I don't watch many serious movies, I'm a comedy guy. Only serious movie I've seen in a while that I really liked was The Departed.


:hb


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

South Park Record! Four suicides in a single episode.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody watching Halfway Home? It came on after South park.


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted some pre WWF austin gifs in VIP


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just made a new thread in the Wrestling Games section. Check it out, yeah? 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328184


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My gif > Yours


Hollywood Blonds > Your favorite Tag Team


:hb


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: Arrived

Truth: Meeting Samoa Joe, The Coach, and Hanging out with the NOW and Talia Madison on Friday :d Can't wait


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey, Damien.

Truth - Watching TV.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Went out to see me mateds band tonight, they usually play midweek so I hvaent got too see them lately, because if I got out I simply wont get up for work in the morning. Very glad I tookk tomorrow qnd Friday off to have a 5 day weekened. Also, this meesssage took me far too long to post, why does the hand eye co-ordinatuion go to shit when locked off your face?

Truth: I kow why, so funny answers only please


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

hey Diesel.

Truth: Watching Daily show, thinking about blogging, and mesmerized by the beauty possessed in a midnight humid lukewarm sky. (and I'm not kidding :side


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Leavin'.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

nolo king said:


> The dogs in the sky jump as far as they can, but once Mario takes the mushroom from princess peach then there will come the pain as Brock Lesnar lays the smackdown on many foes.


I'm going to bitch slap every single staff member personally if this guy isn't banned by the end of the week.

Every. Single. One.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

IC should come back


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> IC should come back


He really knew how to rep real Hip Hop.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> IC should come back


I forgot about him, he hasn't been back since he made that thread


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

He'll be back.

They always come back. :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> I forgot about him, he hasn't been back since he made that thread


Yeah, I noticed that too.

Almost felt bad for him, but the situation is so funny that I just can't help but laugh when thinking about it. :lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Mavs > Suns

3-0.

Edit - Nash is such a sneaky jew bastard.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> He really knew how to rep real Hip Hop.




Can you make that avatar sized plz


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too.
> 
> Almost felt bad for him, but the situation is so funny that I just can't help but laugh when thinking about it. :lmao


It wasn't even that serious I still think he comes to the forum.

Truth - New LAX banner/avater


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Can you make that avatar sized plz


I don't have my computer with all the gif editing software on it this week.

:$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Can you make that avatar sized plz


And get rid of the God damn flash when the gif ends for fucks sake.

EDIT ~ Oh, it's gone now. :$


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

lmao, what a rebound & shot by Nash. Looks to be a great finish, probably overtime.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice new banner, Cide.

Truth - Listening to Stone Sour.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too.
> 
> Almost felt bad for him, but the situation is so funny that I just can't help but laugh when thinking about it. :lmao


Yeah he got owned hard


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I never read the rules. I merely went on common sense. As it turns out, that is exactly what the rules are.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I don't have my computer with all the gif editing software on it this week.
> 
> :$


 :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> New sig.


Go back to the kick ass Bobby Lashley cookie banner. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that those are all the most commonly used WF PSDs in one sig. I never thought it was possible to use all of those in one sig unless you're making it for legend.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Go back to the kick ass Bobby Lashley cookie banner. :$


Better?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure that those are all the most commonly used WF PSDs in one sig. I never thought it was possible to use all of those in one sig unless you're making it for legend.


:lmao


New avatar:hb


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

double overtime :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Scott Hall had quite the 'Stache back in the day.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure that those are all the most commonly used WF PSDs in one sig. I never thought it was possible to use all of those in one sig unless you're making it for legend.


LMAO, really.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: theanticanadian is one of my favourite posters.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah double OT this game is almost better then expected.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for killing the thread Weedman.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching the 19th version of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

orly


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> orly


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Despite our valiant attempts to revive this thread, I think we have failed.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Is my cool new sig within the limits?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd kill myself if I was a plumber.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hope that


Spoiler



Abyss' mom


 is played by the same person as Shelton's mom. That would get me to watch.

EDIT: Yeah it's way under limits Holt.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'd kill myself if I was a plumber.


Oh shit :lmao

Truth - I can't wait to see Impact this week for the Abyss segment alone.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah that Abyss angle should be funny I will be watching.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao @ People who red rep me with a -1 power.


Effects my 8,000 points greatly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I need WWE 24/7.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I need WWE 24/7.


My cable company doesn't carry it yet.



:sad:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> My cable company doesn't carry it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> :sad:


Mine does I just don't want it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Mine does I just don't want it


Not enough Shelton Benjamin?



C_C


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> My cable company doesn't carry it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> :sad:


Neither does my dorm. :$

I'm downloading a bunch of old school shows on PWT that were ripped from 24/7.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I fail to see how you could be a wrestling fan and not want it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It's blasphemy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> It's blasphemy.


Basically.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd rather have 24/7 than Cable.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'd rather have 24/7 than Cable.


The old Nitros and Raws they play > The new WWE shows that are pretty much the only thing I watch on cable.

They do a segment every week where they play a Nitro in full and a Raw in full from that week in 96/97. How awesome is that?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Plumbers > Bill Gates


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

How can you be a Plumber and still be in the 3rd Grade?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> How can you be a Plumber and still be in the 3rd Grade?


Mario kinda looks young before he eats mushrooms.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Only serious movie I've seen in a while that I really liked was The Departed.


I'd hope so. That movie was one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Mario kinda looks young before he eats mushrooms.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


http://redsilver.youaremighty.com/


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao:lmao


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3754503&postcount=3


:banplz:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I laugh every time I see this:

http://epickevinbacon.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-300 is a badass movie.

First Action movie I've seen in a long time. It really got my testosterone going. I suddenly have an urge to kill a Persian.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I just watched Mick Foley's "Cane Dewey" promo.

Holy fuck.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth-300 is a badass movie.
> 
> First Action movie I've seen in a long time. It really got my testosterone going. I suddenly have an urge to kill a Persian.


Yea, great movie. Far better than the X men or Spiderqueer movies, Yea thats right, I went there


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I laugh every time I see this:
> 
> http://epickevinbacon.ytmnd.com/


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3754531#post3754531

:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, great movie. Far better than the X men or Spiderqueer movies, Yea thats right, I went there


I liked it better than all but X-Men 2. It was more badass than X-Men 2, but I liked it more than 300.

Yes, it is better than the first and third X-Men movies, and definitely better than the emo Spider-man movies.

BTW, I love the sig, and it's true.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3754531#post3754531
> 
> :hb


My head might explode if I watched that whole thing.


I actually watched his whole Uconn speech.

:$


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://redsilver.youaremighty.com/



Truth - ^^^^ Spot on


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RedSilver™ said:


> Truth - ^^^^ Spot on


http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/youare.php


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/youare.php


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/youare.php


:lmao

Truth-I hate titles like this:
"OMG, Topless Bigguns Blondie Brooke Banx Takes A Bubble Bath In Her Panties!"

Funny thing is, those titles are actually the name of those pictures.


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/youare.php



Truth - wcw4life is an idiot if he thinks im gonna click on that link.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RedSilver™ said:


> Truth - wcw4life is an idiot if he thinks im gonna click on that link.


You clicked it didn't you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RedSilver™ said:


> Truth - wcw4life is an idiot if he thinks im gonna click on that link.


It's not the one that creates more windows if you try to close it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm the Czar of a small Country in the South Pacific.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm the Czar of a small Country in the South Pacific.


Ditto.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I'm the Czar of a small Country in the South Pacific.


New Zealand?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish I was a Plumber, so I could be poppin' bottles, fuckin models, and ballin' out of control in my private yacht in the Caribbean Islands though.

Edit - Nah, it doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm the Czar of a small Country in the South Pacific.


I wouldn't make a very good ruler. I'm too soft on the peasants.


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You clicked it didn't you?




Truth - Hell no! something that ends with "youare" in the file name. He could only be talking about himself s whats the point of me opening it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RedSilver™ said:


> Truth - Hell no! something that ends with "youare" in the file name. He could only be talking about himself s whats the point of me opening it.


I dunno, I figured you were stupid.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RedSilver™ said:


> Truth - Hell no! something that ends with "youare" in the file name. He could only be talking about himself s whats the point of me opening it.


YOU ARE SO HILARIOUS AND WITTY. I WISH I COULD BE JUST LIKE YOU. TEACH ME YOUR WAYS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oh shit. Damn CaL.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

What happened to Cali this time? lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did CaL just get banned?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WTF happened there?


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> YOU ARE SO HILARIOUS AND WITTY. I WISH I COULD BE JUST LIKE YOU. TEACH ME YOUR WAYS.



Maybe one day i will teach you. Thats a maybe.




Derek_2k4 said:


> Did CaL just get banned?



Hmmm i guess so. I wonder why?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Could that have been old warning points?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:shocked: 

What did he do?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hmm, Chaos also just got banned. Weird shit.

I'm sure he'll get unbanned after a couple of days like always.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos is banned as well, anyone have any idea about what happened?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Hmm, Chaos also just got banned. Weird shit.
> 
> I'm sure he'll get unbanned after a couple of days like always.


This was his last chance.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!!!

:cuss:


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :shocked:
> 
> What did he do?



They both probably flamed a user.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RedSilver™ said:


> He probably flamed a user.


Probably.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The ratings of these forums are going to go way down now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaL got banned for 3 days. "Abusing members via rep".


RedSilver™ said:


> Hmmm i guess so. I wonder why?


For your record, WEL and CaL are not the same person. I dont know why you would think something like that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Chaos is banned as well, anyone have any idea about what happened?


Lol, when I saw that I thought I was in your account for a sec.

Truth - CaLiGula must hold some sort of WF record for getting banned the most.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> CaL got banned for 3 days. "Abusing members via rep".
> 
> For your record, WEL and CaL are not the same person. I dont know why you would think something like that.


I swear to god you know everything about these forums as soon as they happen.


You are the Dave Meltzer of WF. Congrats.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ he probably talked to him on MSN. That's how you guys were able to learn how I got banned.

At least it's only a 3 day ban. He always a bit harsh with that neg rep.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Goddammit this thread and these forums are going to be so fucking boring for three days.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Goddammit this thread and these forums are going to be so fucking boring for three days.


Yep. He's been gone 5 minutes and the thread is already dead.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I swear to god you know everything about these forums as soon as they happen.
> 
> 
> You are the Dave Meltzer of WF. Congrats.


:shocked: 

Derek is right. 

CaL=ratings. When the news broke that he was banned, at least 10 more people started viewing word games.

The next 3 days will be filled with CaL bashing and people asking why he was banned.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yep. He's been gone 5 minutes and the thread is already dead.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Derek is right.
> 
> ...


He was a whole lot better this last stretch. He calmed his act down a lot.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I used to hate CaL.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What did Chaos do?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> What did Chaos do?


Good question. He didn't get fooled by JKA again, did he?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He may have been in on the shenanigans.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth - CaLiGula must hold some sort of WF record for getting banned the most.


Not even close. Back in mid 2005 or so, I think it was, me and Bubba used to deal with a kid named wwegrounds who probably had over 200 accounts. This went on for several months and he was on a proxy I believe, so we couldn't ban him for good. He's still a member but he's never active anymore.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey guys, i'm here.

Hello.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Not even close. Back in mid 2005 or so, I think it was, me and Bubba used to deal with a kid named wwegrounds who probably had over 200 accounts. This went on for several months and he was on a proxy I believe, so we couldn't ban him for good. He's still a member but he's never active anymore.


:lmao 200 accounts. At least he stopped being active.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao 200 accounts. At least he stopped being active.


Well, I'd imagine 200, seeing as this DID go on for months and he was constantly banned every day, or at least every other day. He did some crazy funny shit, honestly, you don't even know how funny a n00b can be if you didn't live through his era. He was the BEST n00b ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, I'd imagine 200, seeing as this DID go on for months and he was constantly banned every day, or at least every other day. He did some crazy funny shit, honestly, you don't even know how funny a n00b can be if you didn't live through his era. He was the BEST n00b ever.


Yeah, we don't get many funny n00bs anymore. The last one I remember was the 'shookone' guy, he claimed to be a real 'gangsta' from Compton.

He called Lady Croft 'Larry Croft'. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I remember Pyro telling me about him months ago. Sounded like "annoying entertainment". If there is such a thing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Not even close. Back in mid 2005 or so, I think it was, me and Bubba used to deal with a kid named wwegrounds who probably had over 200 accounts. This went on for several months and he was on a proxy I believe, so we couldn't ban him for good. He's still a member but he's never active anymore.


I'd say He'd have to be up there for getting the most bans on the one account though as I believe back in the era of Nitemare, when someone was banned they were banned permanently.


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *Yeah, we don't get many funny n00bs anymore. The last one I remember was the 'shookone' guy, he claimed to be a real 'gangsta' from Compton.* :lmao


That guy was the bomb. Him and his pruple jacket wearing homies.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RedSilver™ said:


> That guy was the bomb. Him and his pruple jacket wearing homies.


And Reuben Studdard was his bodyguard.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I remember WWEgrounds.

Such a nub. I think he became RKO_destiny.

Anyway, Cali is ok. Sometimes he's funny, sometimes he just tries too hard.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, we don't get many funny n00bs anymore. The last one I remember was the 'shookone' guy, he claimed to be a real 'gangsta' from Compton.
> 
> He called Lady Croft 'Larry Croft'. :lmao


I've never even heard of that one. 

Doubt he could hold a candle to grounds, though. One of his trademarks was that he was a hardcore SmackDown! mark and a hardcore Raw hater, but he wasn't a mark for the talent, he was just a mark for the actual brand. So when Cena and Batista switched brands, he went from being a Cena fan to a Cena hater, and a Batista hater to a Batista fan...you literally don't know how funny it is. Me just typing it doesn't do justice to the actual posts.

Another thing he posted was a thread saying that Heidenreich was going to go into the Hall Of Fame. This wasn't even as bad as other things he wrote, just a tad of what I can remember. That's funny enough in itself. Kid was just priceless.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RedSilver™ said:


> That guy was the bomb. Him and his pruple jacket wearing homies.


Purple*. Grammar king.


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> And Reuben Studdard was his bodyguard.




Do you remember the pic he posted of the gang his clan had planned to fight? They all had the same hair style. It was hilarious.



Headliner said:


> Purple*. Grammar king.



erm Grammar king? So two days three hundred and fifty six minuets ago.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ yeah, it was a super generic pic, which is what made it so funny.

Sounds hilarious Pyro. Nowadays we're stuck with guys like Nolo King and Sharp that don't try to be funny, they just try to be dicks.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - I wish I could see who is currently viewing this thread, and all other threads.

That feature was the shat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sharp makes me laugh due to being so over the top. He said that Orton was better than Kennedy on the mic. C'mon, motherfucker. 

I'm a mark, but Rock >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Finlay on the stick.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Wondering why Cali got banned


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RedSilver™ said:


> erm Grammar king? So two days three hundred and fifty six minuets ago.


lawlz. minutes*. (forgot a comma too)


NCIH said:


> TRuth - I wish I could see who is currently viewing this thread, and all other threads.
> 
> That feature was the shat.


Same.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> lawlz


I absolutely despise that down syndrome name for LOL.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^I know. I hate it too. I used to "for the hate purpose".


Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Wondering why Cali got banned


Read on:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=327899&page=123


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I once red repped Sharp with the gif in my sig. Being a hardcore Kennedy hater and a hardcore Mysterio fan, I thought he'd enjoy staring at it over and over again.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for the link K it sucks he got banned I'll just have to talk to him on MSN.


Pyro™ said:


> I once red repped Sharp with the gif in my sig. Being a hardcore Kennedy hater and a hardcore Mysterio fan, I thought he'd enjoy staring at it over and over again.


You should have did it with a Shelton one instead he hates Benji with a passion.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think I red repped Sharp one time with a Flair gif. Besides that its been HBK gifs. I'll probably start red repping him with Benji and Punk gifs.

He should be banned for posting that man like that:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3754694#post3754694


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> You should have did it with a Shelton one instead he hates Benji with a passion.


I know, but he may hate Kennedy more. I don't know. He sure talks about Double Kennedy more...of course there's far more opportunity to talk about Kennedy on this board than Shelton.

Speaking of Shelton, I just popped in Survivor Series 2004 about 5 minutes ago and am watching his match with Christian.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I know, but he may hate Kennedy more. I don't know. He sure talks about Double Kennedy more...of course there's far more opportunity to talk about Kennedy on this board than Shelton.


True Shelton threads don't pop up that much anymore.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Shelton threads died down once the WGTT re-united.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - This year will mark the second Mania, I have skipped in a row.

I didn't order Mania 22 more because of me ordering No Way Out last year. I could get this year's Mania but I think I'll wait for it on DVD instead. Not in a rush also to see the card.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I was going to see Mania 21 with my friends, but there was a problem. The only place that had a TV that could order a PPV was at the place I worked at.

A few days before the PPV, I was fired as well as leaving on bad terms with the manager and I was from the place banned for life.

My friends saw it and they thought that it was really good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have more interest in Money In The Bank than any other match at WrestleMania, for obvious reasons, even though it has little to no build up, just a bunch of guys qualifying for the match.

Other than that, I'm looking most forward to Battle Of The Billionaires, due to Austin being involved and the aftermath. I have NO interest in Undertaker vs Batista, other than the ending. Lame, boring fued and I just want to see Taker beat him and be done with it, and I don't care about Cena vs HBK other than to see a great match.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'll probaly order Mania 23 to see the Money in the Bank match up Punk at Mania = greatness


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I'll probaly order Mania 23 to see the Money in the Bank match up Punk at Mania = greatness


Yes, we all can't wait for his 'debut' at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just wrote a speech I've had 3 weeks to do. I have to give it in about 5 1/2hrs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ In early 2006, if you told me CM Punk would be at WrestleMania in one of the bigger matches on the card and Kurt Angle would be in TNA, I'd tell you there was a better chance of Eddie Guerrero coming back to life.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sup Delfin. Doing things at the last minute. Gotta love it. I've been doing the same thing.

"Truf"-Might be sig worthy....


The Highway Man said:


> To me, Triple H is the King of Kings in wrestling, but the Rock is simply God.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just wrote a speech I've had 3 weeks to do. I have to give it in about 5 1/2hrs.


Did you hear CaL got banned?...again


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Did you hear CaL got banned?


What did he do this time?

*Truth:* My public speaking class is such a joke I could probably go in without a speech, just make up some random stuff, and still do better than half the people in there. Waiting till the last minute is a given.

Though I'm hoping he doesn't enforce the attendance policy or my grade might be fucked.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Shelton used to be my favorite. Then he stopped trying. Then I stopped caring.

Now my favorite is Edge.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He was abusing members via rep.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge is my favourite wrestler on Raw, but I just can't rank him above JBL, Kennedy or Finlay.

And believe me, I've tried to do that. Hard. VERY hard.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Edge is such a great heel. Too bad he really doesn't have anymore top babyfaces to battle with now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Edge is my favourite wrestler on Raw, but I just can't rank him above JBL, Kennedy or Finlay.
> 
> And believe me, I've tried to do that. Hard. VERY hard.


The funny part is that all it took for Edge to get serious heel heat was to tell everybody that he fucked Lita.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The funny part is that all it took for Edge to get serious heel heat was to tell everybody that he fucked Lita.


I'd love to see Edge turn face again, but I don't know if he can because his heat from the Matt Hardy angle has lasted so long. He was so good in 2002 fueding with Kurt Angle, some real goofball humour segments with him. Good comic face, good comic HEEL too, but it's too late to go back to that as of now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

True, true.

I'm out for the night, later everybody.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Later

*Truth:* Claussen pickles are tasty.

*Truth:* I found the new South Park funny but not as good as last week.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm really hoping for a Triple H v Edge feud when Trips returns. Regardless of whose a face and whose a heel that feud has gold written all over it IMO.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

I no longer have a rugby game tomorrow .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Judgement Day 2001 DVD came in the mail. 

Truth - I never thought I'd actually be kinda sad to see Cal get banned. :$


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Cal got banned wow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

3 days only.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohh well that's not too bad. Staff were keeping a pretty close i on him though from what i hear.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Just watching Lost, Mr. Eko just died.  

We're like 1 billion episodes behind the Americans & Canadians. :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DG said:


> Cal got banned wow.


:hb :hb :hb 

:side:

I'm guessing Chaos did the same thing?


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Lol yea i supose. whats up with the happy birthday thing?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - TTT Thread back in mid 2006 was awesome. I kinda think this thread has lost its touch.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

I lost my touch, i never had a touch .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Just watching Lost, Mr. Eko just died.
> 
> We're like 1 billion episodes behind the Americans & Canadians. :side:





Spoiler



It really kinda pissed me off they introduced all of those new characters on lost in season 2 and then kill them off one by one. And I really liked Eko 



Truth - Last nights episode of Lost was the best one of the new season so far, and your only like 4 or 5 episodes behind us kendricks


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh, lol. Next weeks gonna be crap, its all about Kate & Sawyer.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I've never watched Lost before.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I've never watched Lost before.


:shocked:


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

IMO, Lost > Prison Break.

I don't understand how there gonna finish of PB, there obviously not going to get way with it. So whats the other option? Go back to jail and have another 2 or 3 season of them escaping, again.

But then again, i don't know how they'll finish Lost.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I've never watched Lost before.


:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: I can never get into the whole t.v soap thing.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> IMO, Lost > Prison Break.
> 
> I don't understand how there gonna finish of PB, there obviously not going to get way with it. So whats the other option? Go back to jail and have another 2 or 3 season of them escaping, again.
> 
> But then again, i don't know how they'll finish Lost.


Truth: I've never seen Prison Break either.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I've never seen Prison Break either.


 :shocked:  :shocked:  :shocked:  :shocked: 

Watch some TV my friend, there brilliant shows.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

They are good but i just have better things to do like shower.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I've never seen Prison Break either.



DAMN


next you'll be saying you've never seen Heroes either


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've never bothered with Prison Break, I watch enough shows already.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Platt said:


> DAMN
> 
> 
> next you'll be saying you've never seen Heroes either


To be honest, i havn't even seen that. All my mates rave on at school how good it is but i can't seem to get into it.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

I've never seen Hero's.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Alright guys, i'm off to bed.

I've got a sore throat and a blocked nose, gonna go try and sleep it off.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Heroes > Prison Break > Lost > 24


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Me > Heros. Night Kendrick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've only seen the first 6 episodes of Heros, and my personal opinion is:

Lost > Desperate Housewives > 24 > Heros

All good shows though.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Platt said:


> DAMN
> 
> 
> next you'll be saying you've never seen Heroes either


I've seen the first 11 episodes. 

I watch 24 but I haven't watched the newest one yet.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Law and Order > Heroes :agree:

Going to bed soon..watching the Footy Show....they do'nt talk about footy anymore


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> I've seen the first 11 episodes.
> 
> I watch 24 but I haven't watched the newest one yet.



This season of 24 is the worst so far by a long way


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

I may go now bye all.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Later DG



Platt said:


> This season of 24 is the worst so far by a long way


I think it's good. I'm not sure what season is the worst.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Cya DG 

I'm off too, cya everyone !


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I've never watched Lost, Heroes, or Prison Break. And I couldn't ever get into 24 for some reason.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Later Sargey. 


I'm off too. Night everyone.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't get into any TV show which is a comedy. I try but after ten minutes without laughing I just get bored with it.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I can't get into any TV show which is a comedy. I try but after ten minutes without laughing I just get bored with it.


Perhaps you just have a really short attention span , you are missing out on alot, Lost, Prison Break, Heroes and 24 are among the greatest shows on tv atm.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth- Bouma is a robot no one should take him seriously.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Truth - Everyone's got a bunch of rep


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Your new these things take time.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Truth: Bubba T abuses his power!

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3317/banneduv6.jpg


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Sinner said:


> Truth: Bubba T abuses his power!
> 
> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3317/banneduv6.jpg


He's always been a nazi.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Truth: I sent the pic to Administrator and asked if giving negative rep was against the rules...


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

These forums are super dead right now.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

ITS ALIVE, ITS ALIVE!

*Truth~* 24 hour party in a couple of days.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth~* 24 hour party in a couple of days.


Man I doubt I could last for a full/legit 24 hour party. I don't take drugs that make you stay awake or any shit like that.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, MVP isn't breaking signature rules at all. Not one bit...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I dont take drugs period. Although, if i knew of one that could kill my in a heartbeat, i might just take that at the moment.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeahn sorry I will delete but I am confused why my sig is up I am not paying it will be gone now my bad.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, I was wondering why it was showing up when you're not a Premium member. Strange.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

The Sinner said:


> Truth: I sent the pic to Administrator and asked if giving negative rep was against the rules...


Pfft, snitch


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah that was wierd I can not wait till March Madness tonight and TNA to a lesser extent due to the hilarity of the AByss Angle.

Edit: I am confused as to why I can have a sig and why the Preminium lounge is available for 100 posters I would assume some mods are fixing something and it somehow happened briefly.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

the truth is i am a mark for Finlay and Flair


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

FINALLY....MMN has come back to WF!!! *Huge pop*


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

HAHAHAHA, I just noticed Caligula got banned, this guy must have beaten a record by now


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yey, Matt 

What Up?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth: *I crushed out my speech this morning, I'd have to say it was the best of all the speeches given today. Probably because I am awesome.

*Truth:* I also got a 100% on my (25+ pages) of papers I had to turn in for another class. Also, very likely because I am so awesome.

*Truth:* I wonder if Cali's ban is permanent. I think a few mods said the next time would be.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Yey, Matt
> 
> What Up?


I'm good thanks mate, you'll be happy to here that I'm downloading some Tupac. Everyone says hes great so I thought I'd get a few of his songs. Any recommendations?

Anyway, how are you?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Tupac- Hit em Up, All Eyes on me, Changes, Hail Mary, Me AGinst the World, Thugs Mansion, Thug Love with Bone Thugs n Harmony. Most of Tupac's shit is pretty much the gold standard of the rap game imo.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Its snowing


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : Biggie > Tupac :agree:

oh, hi, everybody


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

It seems alot of the ads are gone including the buy a membership one, yet I or nobody I knew got one for me, odding


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

To me Tupac>>easily over Biggie but I really like Biggie as well.

Death Row>>>>Bad Boy easily and I mean really who likes Diddy nobody.

2PAC and Biggie- Last Battle mix is a great tribute to both fallen rappers though


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Tupac- Hit em Up, All Eyes on me, Changes, Hail Mary, Me AGinst the World, Thugs Mansion, Thug Love with Bone Thugs n Harmony. Most of Tupac's shit is pretty much the gold standard of the rap game imo.


Thanks dude, I'll check some of them out 



Jerichoholic said:


> Truth : Biggie > Tupac :agree:
> 
> oh, hi, everybody


Hey Tony hows it going 

I could never really get into Biggie's music, don't know why.

Truth- Gotta go out for a haircut which I completely forgot about. Be back in about 30 mins y'all


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Pretty much finished my entry for the WFGF battle... I wish I was battling it out in World Class instead...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Sparki said:


> Pretty much finished my entry for the WFGF battle... I wish I was battling it out in World Class instead...


I'm surprised you aren't

Truth: Just got GOD OF WAR 2


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Really does anyone know why sigs for unpaid memebers are allowed or is it just a mystery at this point.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I'm surprised you aren't
> 
> Truth: Just got GOD OF WAR 2


'They hadn't seen enough of my work'

Which is fair enough I guess. I'll just have to get there the long way.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Really does anyone know why sigs for unpaid memebers are allowed or is it just a mystery at this point.


I'm not sure but I'm going to take advantage of it  Can someone confirm if mine is over the limit, I think it's not, but the rules on it aren't the clearest in the world.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Its fine.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

jax_the_ax said:


> I'm not sure but I'm going to take advantage of it  Can someone confirm if mine is over the limit, I think it's not, but the rules on it aren't the clearest in the world.


God, you had some bomb shit all ready I had a Packers one that was huge but I assumed it wouldn't just pop up randomly. Do you know how to center the sig though I really don't care cuz I doubt these last until when I leave and comeback on again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328261

:lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> God, you had some bomb shit all ready I had a Packers one that was huge but I assumed it wouldn't ust pop up randomly. Do you know how to center the sig it though I really don't care cuz I doubt these last until when I leave and comeback on again.


/put the / inside the [, I got the Rick Steiner banner about 3 days before the chance and it went to the paid members deal. I can get into the VIP section, but It says 100 posts required. Theres a glitch somewhere in the system.​


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> God, you had some bomb shit all ready I had a Packers one that was huge but I assumed it wouldn't just pop up randomly. Do you know how to center the sig though I really don't care cuz I doubt these last until when I leave and comeback on again.


[center*]Content of signature[/center*]

Without the stars...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

MVP Weedman said:


> God, you had some bomb shit all ready I had a Packers one that was huge but I assumed it wouldn't just pop up randomly. Do you know how to center the sig though I really don't care cuz I doubt these last until when I leave and comeback on again.


It's being worked on right now so you shouldn't have it for much longer


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm good thanks mate, you'll be happy to here that I'm downloading some Tupac. Everyone says hes great so I thought I'd get a few of his songs. Any recommendations?
> 
> Anyway, how are you?



Sorry it took me a while to reply, my computer fucked up.

I'd recommend his Greatest Hits Album, but if you want anymore, PM me, and i'll be happy to help 

I'm good thanks, going to a dance show tonight :O


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Truth-What happan to the membership thing that was in the corner? Why is it gone and does this mean I could wear a sig now???!!!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

We melted all the snow, now its came all back! RAWWR


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. :agree: Hi everyone


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Sparki made me a kickass banner the other night. Thanks Sparki, my fellow Englishman.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks I had no idea. But when i center it, it becomes a link.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* Sparki made me a kickass banner the other night. Thanks Sparki, my fellow Englishman.


It was no problem mate... make sure you check out my WFGF entry when I post it up.. 

Weedman...

img url[/img*][/center*]

Without the *'s​


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Sup guys


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Wonderbreads.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I never thought I'd care if Cali got banned, but he's been much improved in his last run.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah man thanks I copied and pasted that to a blank document so I would know if I ever needed to I think I had too many URLs in brackets or something anyway I am good with my sig now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I never thought I'd care if Cali got banned, but he's been much improved in his last run.


Is it permanent, or is it the system that has banned him?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Sorry it took me a while to reply, my computer fucked up.
> 
> I'd recommend his Greatest Hits Album, but if you want anymore, PM me, and i'll be happy to help
> 
> I'm good thanks, going to a dance show tonight :O


Thanks, I'll see if I can get that album sometime 

Truth: Looking sharp with my new haircut 

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

3 day ban, or so I've been told.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He must be near the limit now.

Cool Matt, just download it off Limewire.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Why did Cali get banned?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Edit: I feel like red repping someone with that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wrestling Gawd! said:


> Why did Cali get banned?


Being abusive in a Rep Comment.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> He must be near the limit now.
> 
> Cool Matt, just download it off Limewire.


Is it just called Greatest Hits or something else?



Role Model said:


> 3 day ban, or so I've been told.












Thought it would be appropriate :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MMN I thought it was.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - To be honest, Cali is getting way too many chances already. He's never going to be banned for good is he?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I only ever bought two Tupac CD's never really bought many CD's though. I have all of his shit downloaded off Ares though he has a lot of great raps that never made CD's.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> MMN I thought it was.




Truth: Most of my music is CDs that I own, but I do get some stuff off of LimeWire.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - To be honest, Cali is getting way too many chances already. He's never going to be banned for good is he?


He's an idiot for fucking up again, as he's been alright lately.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I had no idea Caligula got banned all the time but I haven't been here for very long. I have been banned once since I have been here and I do not really plan on getting banned again.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm a rough boy.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> He's an idiot for fucking up again, *as he's been alright lately*.


Truth - Well, sort of. He's been acting alright, but he is one of the posters that have ruined this thread for me (almost completely).

Almost of all his posts are...

:hb or  or 

It's quite annoying.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

jax_the_ax said:


> I'm a rough boy.


 

That Rick Steiner sig makes my laugh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Almost of all his posts are...
> 
> :hb or  or
> 
> It's quite annoying.


and the famous "O RLY?" owls. Don't forget them.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> That Rick Steiner sig makes my laugh.


It's a song by ZZ Top,  Thanks


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just beat the first boss on God of War 2 

HOLY FuCKING SHIT THIS GAME IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> and the famous "O RLY?" owls. Don't forget them.


Truth - My bad, I forgot. 

Truth - I'm definitely going to watch some college basketball tonight, March Madness baby.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Well, sort of. He's been acting alright, but he is one of the posters that have ruined this thread for me (almost completely).
> 
> Almost of all his posts are...
> 
> ...


And the latest:  

I can think of many other members I'd prefer to get banned from posting in this thread to be honest, but yeah he can be a real pain but alright to talk to at times.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah ZZ top I might have stuff from them downloaded but never really listen to them.

Rick Steiner should come back and form and stable with Big Poppa Pump in TNA that along with the Abyss angle tonight.:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Edit: CenaistheBest far and away unless he is banned already.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Is it just called Greatest Hits or something else?


Yer, 2Pac's Greatest Hits. Also, Matt, you should download some of the Game's stuff :agree:


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I can think of many other members I'd prefer to get banned from posting in this thread to be honest, but yeah he can be a real pain but alright to talk to at times.


Truth - I can think of about 5 or 6 posters that I wish didn't post in this thread (maybe more). It would improve the thread greatly. Unfortunately, that won't happen.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Cali got banned again.

He just never learns. I didn't mind him though.

What did he do this time?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I can think of about 5 or 6 posters that I wish didn't post in this thread (maybe more). It would improve the thread greatly. Unfortunately, that won't happen.


Obviously not me


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> Obviously not me


Truth - Of course, I like you. It's just a few other posters that bother me. They talk about really stupid shit all the time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I can think of about 5 or 6 posters that I wish didn't post in this thread (maybe more). It would improve the thread greatly. Unfortunately, that won't happen.


Personally what I think we should do is start a new thread and turn it into what this thread has become, but just call it something else, PM only the members we want in it and hopefully no one notices it. :side:


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Lost was pretty sick last night.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Perfect do you have a fav college basketball team maybe Michigan or Michigan St. my fav team cuz my dad went there and I grew there is OSU and we have the team of lifetime with two guarnteed lottery pick freshman. Oden this draft, and Conley Jr. in one or two more seasons. The Buckeyes are hopefully gonna put on a show tonight. Go Ohio State!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Of course, I like you. It's just a few other posters that bother me. They talk about really stupid shit all the time.


I see what your getting at now. I have a few others in mind aswell.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

jax_the_ax said:


> I see what your getting at now. I have a few others in mind aswell.


Me? I feel I post rather intelligently on this thread for the most part.

I have gotta bounce to my buddies apartment soon.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Personally what I think we should do is start a new thread and turn it into what this thread has become, but just call it something else, PM only the members we want in it and hopefully no one notices it. :side:


Truth - LMAO, that would be great. 



> Hey Perfect do you have a fav college basketball team maybe Michigan or Michigan St. my fav team cuz my dad went there and I grew there is OSU and we have the team of lifetime with two guarnteed lottery pick freshman. Oden this draft, and Conley Jr. in one or two more seasons. The Buckeyes are hopefully gonna put on a show tonight. Go Ohio State!


I hate Michigan St. I love Michigan, but they're always in the NIT tournament these days. I hope they win the NIT, they almost did last year. I don't really care for any other teams. Of course I don't like OSU, I'm a fan of Michigan.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Me? I feel I post rather intelligently on this thread for the most part.
> 
> I have gotta bounce to my buddies apartment soon.


I have nothing against you, and don't mind you here.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

That is great classic rivalry to say the least better in football but the Wolverines gave us a decent run late in the season in b-ball. Two or three days ago I ordered a Greg Oden OSU jersy over the internet probably won't be here in time but still my first OSU b-ball jersey and second OSU jersey so it is pretty cool.

Have a good one all, I may be on shortly but the wireless connections at my buddies are hit or miss. Can't wait for the Madness tonight. I will probably tape Impact yes I have a VCR not any of that fancy TIVO stuff.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MMMM Ranch Flavored Corn Nuts.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : about to eat dinner


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Pfft, snitch


Well being banned for negative repping Bubba is complete bullshit, especially when I gave $30 to the site and Bubba didn't give shit. Him being allowed to do that when the staff said they were trying to be lenient on members now is hypocritical.

Besides that, Administrator was on twice since I sent that and I got no response.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm confused, they're allowing sigs for non vips now?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm confused, they're allowing sigs for non vips now?


Glitch in the system thats getting worked on.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Glitch in the system thats getting worked on.


Nothing ever gets by the badass servers.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

No sigs has nothing to do with the server, all you do is check "no" where it asks of the usergroup can show images in it's signature. Now how can they mistake that?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Nothing ever gets by the badass servers.


I got the greatest match ever for Lockdown.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Sinner said:


> No sigs has nothing to do with the server, all you do is check "no" where it asks of the usergroup can show images in it's signature. Now how can they mistake that?


Yeah, I'm going to go ahead and blame the servers on that one.


Truth- Watching that nWo DVD the WWE put out a few years ago.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Trevor Murdoch has a video up on WWE.com! It is amazing! Check it out!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I got the greatest match ever for Lockdown.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - The forums look different....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


>


First off, sigs for non premiums are due to a new user group that isn't working right at the moment.

As for Lockdown: LAX vs. Team 3-D in a Glockdown Match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> First off, sigs for non premiums are due to a new user group that isn't working right at the moment.
> 
> As for Lockdown: LAX vs. Team 3-D in a Glockdown Match.


Does that mean that the loser gets shot?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

A Glockdown match LOL.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Does that mean that the loser gets shot?


There's a glock on a pole (of course) and whoever gets it first can use it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's a glock on a pole (of course) and whoever gets it first can use it.


That would be amazing. Book it.

That way, this feud would finally end one way or another.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> As for Lockdown: LAX vs. Team 3-D in a Glockdown Match.


Russo would love you just for making a fancy name like that much like he does for every month with a different match.  

Truth - Starting my savings on the Wii this week.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - Russo should be shot.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: MrMonty ruined TTT :side:

Truth: In an internet cafe, waiting around for my mates to arrive in town, celebrating a 21st. The woman beside me just got her wallet stolen. Conversly, I just found some money :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: MrMonty ruined TTT :side:
> 
> *Truth: In an internet cafe, waiting around for my mates to arrive in town, celebrating a 21st. The woman beside me just got her wallet stolen. Conversly, I just found some money :side:*


Hmmmmm


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Fuck TNA


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm thinkin' about it...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Fuck TNA


I concur. If they don't push Joe to the moon they are fucking morons.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Fuck TNA


Espeically Christy Hemme. :yum:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Fuck TNA


GLOCKDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Fuck TNA


:lmao so random yet so funny


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I concur. If they don't push Joe to the moon they are fucking morons.


Joe's quote is hilarious if they give Angle the title before Joe or possibly not giving Joe the title at all I'll be pissed.

"Hurting my knee tripping over some bad booking' in TNA" 

:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Whiskey in The Jar by Thin Lizzy is an amazing feel good, drunk singalong song.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Angle is the worse thing to ever happen to TNA, honestly he fucked Joe over coming in when he did.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - This server is money...:side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Angle is the worse thing to ever happen to TNA, honestly he fucked Joe over coming in when he did.


Not the worst thing, but he should have put Joe over.

Truth- I got work in alittle while.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Whiskey in The Jar by Thin Lizzy is an amazing feel good, drunk singalong song.


I remember some mad Aussies along the street having a band in their garden and they were singing that song.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Angle is the worse thing to ever happen to TNA, honestly he fucked Joe over coming in when he did.


And he hasn't done anything memorable either, which sucks. His matches against Joe were good, not great, He boosted the Genesis buyrate but everything went back to normal after that, he hasn't boosted the ratings, and he's been a shell of his former self on the mic and in the ring.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Angle is the worse thing to ever happen to TNA, honestly he fucked Joe over coming in when he did.


True he'll be the next NWA champion more than likely :no:



> Not the worst thing, but he should have put Joe over.


:agree: Joe should have went over in the Iron Man match up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao TNA lmao

When is Dixie Carter going to drop them?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

According to Jerry Jarrett, TNA would have been dead in less then a year if Panda didn't buy them.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - TNA: We hate Money.

They wanted to be the alternative? They've become a weak copy of the WWE, now.

WSX is a better alternative to WWE than TNA.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Uh oh.. I'm scared to ask, but why did Cali get banned this time?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

SamoaJoe420 said:


> Uh oh.. I'm scared to ask, but why did Cali get banned this time?


He shot someone in a Glockdown match. That's a banneable offense, don't u know!?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - TNA: We hate Money.
> 
> They wanted to be the alternative? They've become a weak copy of the WWE, now.
> 
> WSX is a better alternative to WWE than TNA.


I wouldn't go that far. They still have quite good wrestling on their PPVs, but its surrounded by so much crap its hard to tell whats going on.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Truth - TNA: We hate Money.
> 
> They wanted to be the alternative? They've become a weak copy of the WWE, now.
> 
> *Ring of Honor* is a better alternative to WWE than TNA.


Fixed


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Russo has turned TNA into a total gimmick fest, a year or so ago it was about wrestling, now a days WWE actually has more wrestling.....


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

RaS said:


> I remember some mad Aussies along the street having a band in their garden and they were singing that song.


You should have started randomly singing along. Who cares if you dont know the words, just shout loudly and it sounds about right 

Truth: What bothers me a tad about TNA is that they should stand for creating new talent, new innovation, and yet they book anyone coming in from WWE like a bulldozer. It's understandable, they want to attract the talent with offers of success, but if they really wanted to give the WWE a big "Fuck you", they could job the shit out of anyone who comes in for a while. It's the situation with Joe. He is TNA, or at least he was 

Shark Boy beating Kurt Angle and Christain Cage in a handicap match = ratings


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Austin Starr and Senshi would have had a great match, but the stipulation sucked.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Austin Aries will probaly job to Bob Backlund at a PPV.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I wouldn't go that far. They still have quite good wrestling on their PPVs, but its surrounded by so much crap its hard to tell whats going on.


True. But WWE can have good wrestling on their PPV's too.

TNA wanted to be different. They wanted to be about the wrestling, all the time. Once they hired Russo, they became about wrestling...only on PPVs. When they spend only 6 to 12 minutes on wrestling, and the other 40 minutes on promos, they're not separating themselves from the WWE. 

WWE is storyline driven. TNA was supposed to be wrestling driven. Not anymore.

I wish that ROH was on TV...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If TNA wants to really be considered an alternative then they need to push the X Division which they are really not doing.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

NCIH said:


> He shot someone in a Glockdown match. That's a banneable offense, don't u know!?


That sounds like Cal.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

I have 4 Green Day posters in my room


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

TNA is only about wrestling on PPVs because the wrestlers work so hard to make the PPVs look above average. If the wrestlers worked like the booking team, all their PPVs would suck.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i miss the old TNA


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

SaMi. said:


> i miss the old TNA


When TNA lost they're TV deal with FSN and had the online show it was greatness.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> When TNA lost they're TV deal with FSN and had the online show it was greatness.


When TNA didn't have Russo it was greatness.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Truth: I have "Fire Vince Russo" as one of my MySpace friends


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

lol Cena will turn on HBK.

Randy Orton wont turn face, Cuz Edge will cuz wwe knows that the fans know that orton is getting some good(+) reactions from the crowd!...i get it now!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I love how they edited out Heenan's "Yeah but who's side is he on?" comment out of the Bash at the Beach 96 match on the nWo DVD.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : wwe > tna 'nuff said 

:$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> When TNA didn't have Russo it was greatness.


Right before they resigned Russo it was at a low point though he's done some good and bad things.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

TNA Unbreakable 2005 Raven vs Rhino Poster = still COOOOOOL!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The constant use of gimmick matches, is a very bad thing.

Gimmick matches are supposed to make a feud better, not repeatitive.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I love how they edited out Heenan's "Yeah but who's side is he on?" comment out of the Bash at the Beach 96 match on the nWo DVD.


Did they really? That comment almost ruined the whole moment for me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is that nWo DVD that WWE put out any good? I don't think I ever saw it...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Is that nWo DVD that WWE put out any good? I don't think I ever saw it...


I got it when it first came out and it was pretty good but nothing that special because they left out a lot of the WCW stuff. 

BTW, get Foley's book ASAP.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did they really? That comment almost ruined the whole moment for me.


Bobby Heenan was way beyond caring at that point.



Role Model said:


> Is that nWo DVD that WWE put out any good? I don't think I ever saw it...


It was decent. It covers the early nWo extensively and then it skips to the WWF nWo and doesn't get into when the nWo got huge at all. It still has a ton of great footage in it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think I'll pick it up if I see it on ebay again.

And AMP I'm going to be ordering Foleys book ASAP.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Bobby Heenan was way beyond caring at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> It was decent. It covers the early nWo extensively and then it skips to the WWF nWo and doesn't get into when the nWo got huge at all. It still has a ton of great footage in it.


Why is Matt Striker in your avatar?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - I want Mick Foley's latest book.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I think I'll pick it up if I see it on ebay again.
> 
> And AMP I'm going to be ordering Foleys book ASAP.



I was going to get the Foley book in my ROH order but they'd sold out :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why is Matt Striker in your avatar?


Matt Striker wishes he was as awesome as The Genius.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Platt said:


> I was going to get the Foley book in my ROH order but they'd sold out :no:


Try Amazon


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why is Matt Striker in your avatar?



The Genius in his avatar. The Genius and his poems are classic. Because they were stupid. By the way, The Genius is Randy Savage's Brother.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Matt Striker wishes he was as awesome as The Genius.


Meh, all teachers deserve Stunners.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's not getting released in the UK till April 2nd which is utter bullshit.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - TNA has fucked over Angle & Joe quite a bit now booking wise.

They screwed up the booking so much with Kurt Angle now that he seems just like just another guy in the company. Adding how much Joe has lost last to this year he also seems like another one lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Why was CaliGula banned? What happened? I need to ask for his address again to send him a compilation DVD...does anyone have his MSN/AIM/etc?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth~* Writing a BTB show. Writing down some more plans for future angles/storylines.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Giant wins the award for longest time selling a belt shot. When Hogan wins the WCW title he sells it for at least 10 minuets.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Why was CaliGula banned? What happened? I need to ask for his address again to send him a compilation DVD...does anyone have his MSN/AIM/etc?


Abusive message in a rep comment. 3 days. :sad:

Is it true that Foley comes off as arrogant in his book? Thats what Keller says. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Why was CaliGula banned? What happened? I need to ask for his address again to send him a compilation DVD...does anyone have his MSN/AIM/etc?


Apparently he made one too many inappropriate rep comments. He'll be back in 3 days.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - It's warm outside in my city.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Rep comments? ...really? Kinda sad, considering nolo king and Sharp are still around.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Abusive message in a rep comment. 3 days. :sad:
> 
> Is it true that Foley comes off as arrogant in his book? Thats what Keller says. :$


Foley *is* arrogant. I still <3 him though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - It's semi-warm in my town, right now. It was actually hot the other day....


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Rep comments? ...really? Kinda sad, considering nolo king and Sharp are still around.


Im inclined to agree, people get away with far worse

Truth: Making gifs from my Rise and Fall of ECW DVD


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Rep comments? ...really? Kinda sad, considering nolo king and Sharp are still around.


Sharp = entertainment
Sharp = ratings


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I hate college basketball. Pro ball all the way.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Truth:* Keller > Meltzer


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Sharp = entertainment
> Sharp = ratings


But so does CaliGula, and he isn't an annoying gimmick (anymore).


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Abusive message in a rep comment. 3 days. :sad:
> 
> Is it true that Foley comes off as arrogant in his book? Thats what Keller says. :$


A little but there's also a lot of truth in his comments.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> But so does CaliGula, and he isn't an annoying gimmick (anymore).


Some of the moderators appearently(sp?) like to pick on him


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> A little but there's also a lot of truth in his comments.


Oh, well that sounds like typical Foley.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> The stories of royalty mismanagement actually began many years ago and weren’t much of a secret. One afternoon, Chris Jericho’s girlfriend went to the store and bought a two-pack of dolls featuring Jericho and Dean Malenko. She noticed that the receipt said she’d purchased a Hulk Hogan doll. Once word got out, everyone started looking at their receipts, and, sure enough, everyone seemed to be buying Hulk Hogan and Dennis Rodman dolls. Of course, those receipts are used to tally royalty payments, so if every receipt said “Hulk Hogan” or “Dennis Rodman”, then those two were the only two people getting money for the purchases.


Gotta love WCW.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> *Truth:* Keller > Meltzer


Some of they're opinions are held way to high by wrestling fans I remember some fans where pissed that Meltzer didn't give Angle/Benoit from the 03 Rumble ***** stars.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Oh, well that sounds like typical Foley.


It's a good read, go buy it


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^yezzir


Cide_187 said:


> Some of they're opinions are held way to high by wrestling fans I remember some fans where pissed that Meltzer didn't give Angle/Benoit from the 03 Rumble ***** stars.


:agree:

Their thoughts on insider news and things of the sort are things which should be listened to, but if you've seen enough wrestling, you shouldn't give a crap (or at least not too much) about they're opinions on a match. IMO.


----------



## mystercoren (Aug 11, 2006)

Truth: There's nothing more fun than spamming


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Gotta love WCW.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Some of they're opinions are held way to high by wrestling fans I remember some fans where pissed that Meltzer didn't give Angle/Benoit from the 03 Rumble ***** stars.


Truth: Anyone who holds another mans/womans opinions on matches and wrestlers in a high regard is an idiot.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Meh, Meltzer knows what he's talking about and I agree with him more often then not.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Anyone who holds another mans/womans opinions on matches and wrestlers in a high regard is an idiot.


I get what you're saying, but that statement should be modified, definitely. I mean, for example, Honor™ on this site knows more about wrestling than anyone else I've ever met anywhere, excluding SOME wrestlers, so I hold his (harsh) opinion on stuff in high regard. Example; if he thinks a match sucked, I probably won't watch it, because he knows what he's talking about. Same with Meltzer most of the time. I don't think I, or anyone else, is an idiot for trusting someone's opinion on something.

However, taking it as Gospel earns you the right to be shot.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I get what you're saying, but that statement should be modified, definitely. I mean, for example, Honor™ on this site knows more about wrestling than anyone else I've ever met anywhere, excluding SOME wrestlers, so I hold his (harsh) opinion on stuff in high regard. Example; if he thinks a match sucked, I probably won't watch it, because he knows what he's talking about. Same with Meltzer most of the time. I don't think I, or anyone else, is an idiot for trusting someone's opinion on something.
> 
> However, taking it as Gospel earns you the right to be shot.


Yeah, I mean I hold some peoples opinion in higher regard than others but I still don't ALWAYS agree with them and I'll still watching something in order to form my own opinion on it.

Meh, you got what I was trying to say even if I worded it a bit different.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, I mean I hold some peoples opinion in higher regard than others but I still don't ALWAYS agree with them and I'll still watching something in order to form my own opinion on it.
> 
> Meh, you got what I was trying to say even if I worded it a bit different.


Yeah...you pretty much said "Shake N' Bake" in a paragraph.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just watched Angle vs. Joe 2 again. I honestly don't know how in the world can some people be disappointed with the series when this match was really something very good. **** match in my book.

Some must of had god-like expectations for them. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't really care what Meltzer has to say to be honest, he's just a big wrestling fan at the end of the day and I care more what a select few on this site say than what he has to say most of the time.....


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Just watched Angle vs. Joe 2 again. I honestly don't know how the *hell* can some people be disappointed with the series when this match was really something very good. **** match in my book.
> 
> Some must of had god-like expectations. :side:


The match itself should have been saved for a better date. Not just thrown out there right away. Also, I enjoyed the first one more, because well its the first time I ever saw the two lock up.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

The only Joe/Angle match I was 'disappointed' with was the Ironman match. Granted, Angle was KO'd in the early going which explains the slow pace...but that was the exact problem; an extremely slow pace that never built up to anything, which is stupid considering their history leading up to and including the first match, which was basically a brawl. Actually, their entire build up was a brawl, leading to a...slow paced, technical wrestling match?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Just watched Angle vs. Joe 2 again. I honestly don't know how in the world can some people be disappointed with the series when this match was really something very good. **** match in my book.
> 
> Some must of had god-like expectations for them. :side:


I forgot what I rated that match up I think it was ****1/2 stars I thought the match up was great.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I think I'll watch Angle/Benoit 2 out 3 falls from Judgement Day 2001 very soon.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^I wish I had that match on DVD the version I downloaded, the timing is off. :sad:

Loving the new gif. Angelina is hawt. :shocked:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^I wish I had that match on DVD the version I downloaded, the timing is off. :sad:
> 
> Loving the new gif. Angelina is hawt. :shocked:


Your gif makes her look like on of the aliens from 'Alien', especially with that huge chin and her mouth open like that. She's definitely hot, but that gif has a horrible angle of her.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> The match itself should have been saved for a better date. Not just thrown out there right away.


I actually was fine with the way they build-up the second match. The third match is the only one I feel they rushed.



Spartanlax said:


> The only Joe/Angle match I was 'disappointed' with was the Ironman match. Granted, Angle was KO'd in the early going which explains the slow pace...but that was the exact problem; an extremely slow pace that never built up to anything, which is stupid considering their history leading up to and including the first match, which was basically a brawl. Actually, their entire build up was a brawl, leading to a...slow paced, technical wrestling match?


Yeah, that match had some weird logic in it. Since those two before then wanted to tear each other apart. The result turned into a simple wrestling fest instead of an all out war. Though, it was still good I thought.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ring of Glory!!!!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The WWE better put the 3 Stages of Hell match up with Stone Cold and Triple H on the upcoming Stone Cold Best Of DVD.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> She's definitely hot, but that gif has a horrible angle of her.


I'd beat. :side:

I wish I had a DVD with Mickie in it but most of the recent WWE PPVs are decent but aren't worth the purchase.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - The WWE better put the 3 Stages of Hell match up with Stone Cold and Triple H on the upcoming Stone Cold Best Of DVD.


And they better not add the Savio Vega Strap Match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - The WWE better put the 3 Stages of Hell match up with Stone Cold and Triple H on the upcoming Stone Cold Best Of DVD.


If they don't put it on the DVD I'll be so angry, I love that match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> ^^^I wish I had that match on DVD the version I downloaded, the timing is off. :sad:
> 
> Loving the new gif. Angelina is hawt. :shocked:


Holy shit...it's not Mickie.

The Angle/Joe matches were good but they were still rushed and the Iron Man match was well short of expectations with far too many falls. They should have held off for months with the 3rd match and Angle pinning Joe on Impact was stupid as well.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> And they better not add the Savio Vega Strap Match.


It's a 3 disk set so I'm pretty sure they will put his Ringmaster days onto the disk. I'm also hoping we get a ton of extras with his best promos.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I am officially hooked on TNA.

Enjoyed Destination X alot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really don't want them to waste space on his Ringmaster days to be honest....


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> It's a 3 disk set so I'm pretty sure they will put his Ringmaster days onto the disk. I'm also hoping we get a ton of extras with his best promos.


It was the beginning of his Stone Cold gimmick...

They will have promos, of course.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> If they don't put it on the DVD I'll be so angry, I love that match.


The match with Owen where he breaks his neck has to be on the set as well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> The match with Owen where he breaks his neck has to be on the set as well.


Oh for sure, but you know WWE will leave out a few matches that really should be on there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AUSTIN! AUSTIN! AUSTIN!

:hb

So happy he's getting a set...so happy.....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why it's not being released till November I have no idea, I really want it out sooner.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Austin's match against Bret Hart at Survivor Seires is a MUST for his DVD set when released.

They should of put it on Hart's DVD instead of the Wrestlemania 13 match.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I am officially hooked on TNA.
> 
> Enjoyed Destination X alot.


It was better than any other PPV they have yet to have this year.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Oh for sure, but you know WWE will leave out a few matches that really should be on there.


Hell yea like the Bret DVD not having any matches with against HBK besides one early tag match, leaving off the Cage match with Owen or his first WWF World title win.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Why it's not being released till November I have no idea, I really want it out sooner.


Yeah it's a wait, but it's just because DVD's take a while to make. They have to make so many of them to ship them out all over the world. It's not an immediate process.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

They need to put the Canadian Stampede match on Austin's DVD


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Austin's match against Bret Hart at Survivor Seires is a MUST for his DVD set when released.
> 
> They should of put it on Hart's DVD instead of the Wrestlemania 13 match.


Yeah... Wrestlemania 13 is an alright match, but it has to be one of the most overrated matches ever.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I'd beat. :side:
> 
> I wish I had a DVD with Mickie in it but most of the recent WWE PPVs are decent but aren't worth the purchase.



I have every Mickie match and segment from WWE on my own custom made dvds


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> It was better than any other PPV they have yet to have this year.


Truth - I found the "Fire Russo" chants in the last rights match funny. Even though it was a cool match.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Yeah... Wrestlemania 13 is an alright match, but it has to be one of the most overrated matches ever.


It's not overrated at all IMO one of the most well booked matches I've ever seen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mickie isn't worth wasting DVD space on.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah it's a wait, but it's just because DVD's take a while to make. They have to make so many of them to ship them out all over the world. It's not an immediate process.


I always thought it was more of shooting everything for the documentary part and then editing it all together because they get PPV DVDs out pretty fast.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I found the "Fire Russo" chants in the last rights match funny. Even though it was a cool match.


Skipped through most of it, but that was quite a brutal encounter. That also means that I missed those chan:sad: ts. 

The Main Event and Lynn/Sabin were the best matches, IMO.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> They need to put the Canadian Stampede match on Austin's DVD


They already have it on Pillman's set. Which is a great DVD by the way.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Also anticipating the Austin DVD.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I always thought it was more of shooting everything for the documentary part and then editing it all together because they get PPV DVDs out pretty fast.


Yeah that's probably part of it but PPV DVD's are always one disc rather than 3 with the exception of WM which is 3, but yeah that's out pretty quickly so I guess your thought was more accurate. DVD's still aren't immediate, though. South Park season 9 is from 2005 and it just got released last week..


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> They already have it on Pillman's set. Which is a great DVD by the way.


I still need that DVD. They should still put it on the Austin DVD.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> It's not overrated at all IMO one of the most well booked matches I've ever seen.


I always here this, but whenever I watch it something tells me it was missing something to make it an all-time classic in my book. I don't know what it is, though. Still a good match by any means.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah that's probably part of it but PPV DVD's are always one disc rather than 3 with the exception of WM which is 3, but yeah that's out pretty quickly so I guess your thought was more accurate. DVD's still aren't immediate, though. South Park season 9 is from 2005 and it just got released last week..


Well yeah, I know DVDs aren't immediate because it takes seemingly forever for movies to get released on DVD. I think part of it is also the decision of the company of when to release the DVD because the past two South Park DVDs were released right before the new seasons have started.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Yeah... Wrestlemania 13 is an alright match, but it has to be one of the most overrated matches ever.


No way is it overrated, HBK/Bret Iron Man is much more overrated .


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Skipped through most of it, but that was quite a brutal encounter. That also means that I missed those chan:sad: ts.
> 
> The Main Event and *Lynn/Sabin* were the best matches, IMO.


Fell asleep watching that  . Then woke up when there was someone in the ring with a Sting mask on.

Truth - I mark for Joe.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

South Park is such an absolutely phenomenal mind blowing show. I'm going to watch a bit of season 7 right now.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No way is it overrated, HBK/Bret Iron Man is much more overrated .


They are both overrated.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I mark for two Samoans now .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin vs Hart from WM 13 is a phenomenal match but it's slightly overrated because people put it on the Angle vs Benoit RR 2003 level and NOTHING is on the Angle vs Benoit RR 2003 level.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bret/Austin deserves all the hype it gets.

Angle/Benoit at RR03 really isn't as good as people make it out to be.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Austin vs Hart from WM 13 is a phenomenal match but it's slightly overrated because people put it on the Angle vs Benoit RR 2003 level and NOTHING is on the Angle vs Benoit RR 2003 level.


*****, easily. I don't agree thats why WM 13 match is overrated, though. It is just how I feel when I watch the match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Angle/Benoit at RR03 really isn't as good as people make it out to be.


Better than any match Triple H ever had.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Austin vs Hart from WM 13 is a phenomenal match but it's slightly overrated because people put it on the Angle vs Benoit RR 2003 level and NOTHING is on the Angle vs Benoit RR 2003 level.


Angle/Benoit vs. Mysterio/Edge at No Mercy 2002 can easily be discussed on being on the same level if not more then Benoit vs. Angle at the Rumble. With IWC people drooling over the match just as much.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Savage/Steamboat > Austin/Hart & Benoit/Angle


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Better than any match Triple H ever had.


Not possible.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Better than any match Triple H ever had.


I've enjoyed loads of Triple H matches much more than that match to be honest, people cream over it way too much.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Angle/Benoit vs. Mysterio/Edge at No Mercy 2002 can easily be discussed on being on the same level if not more then Benoit vs. Angle at the Rumble.


I refuse to put anything that boring little midget did on the same level as Benoit vs Edge.

EDIT ~ Angle. ~_______________~




> I've enjoyed loads of Triple H matches much more than that match to be honest, people cream over it way too much.


I'm sure you did, doesn't change the fact the actual wrestling was a cut above his level.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Mysterio in WCW = Classic Matches :agree:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Season 7 of South Park has Casa Bonita and Toilet Paper which are two of my favorite episodes. Last night's show was fantastic as well.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Austin vs Hart from WM 13 is a phenomenal match but it's slightly overrated because people put it on the Angle vs Benoit RR 2003 level and NOTHING is on the Angle vs Benoit RR 2003 level.


There's tons of matches on, and above, that level. YouTube search one word, and one word only: Kawada.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I refuse to put anything that boring little midget did on the same level as Benoit vs Edge.
> 
> EDIT ~ Angle. ~_______________~


Still a quote worthy comment. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro you praise that match for the wrestling and again there has been countless matches that shit all over it and are far above that matches so called level.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I always find it funny that Pyro praises Angle/Benoit so highly, yet calls Danielson/McGuinness III 'boring' and 'average'. Only because both matches are so similar in so many ways.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> There's tons of matches on, and above, that level. YouTube search one word, and one word only: Kawada.


I've seen a Kawada match before, him and Misawa in like a 40 minute match, which was rated 5 stars, I believe. I saw that one of them against Misawa was rated 5 stars and I'm guessing it was that one, but no matter. Phenomenal match, but still, I honestly don't think it's close.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I could name about 5 Danielson matches from 2006 that are on the same level or better than Benoit/Angle from the Rumble


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I always find it funny that Pyro praises Angle/Benoit so highly, yet calls Danielson/McGuinness III 'boring' and 'average'.


It's laughable to be honest.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I could name about 5 Danielson matches from 2006 that are on the same level or better than Benoit/Angle from the Rumble


Danielson/Kenta!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Rey Mysterio Vs Eddie Guerrero- Halloween Havoc 1997

Need I say more.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Rey Mysterio Vs Eddie Guerrero- Halloween Havoc 1997
> 
> Need I say more.


What about the average Crusierweight match?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> What about the average Crusierweight match?


LOL


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Danielson/Kenta!!!!!!!!


Danielson/KENTA, Danielson/Nigel 1-3 and his match against Joe at Fight of the Century I'm leaving off so much more but you get my point.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> LOL


Whats so funny? Thats exactly what it was an average Crusierweight match.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Pyro you praise that match for the wrestling and again there has been countless matches that shit all over it and are far above that matches so called level.


I don't think anything "shits all over it", but even if the "wrestling" was better from the technical perspective in other matches, it's not changing my view of that match being the single greatest display of an in ring performance of all time, and yes, there is a difference between wrestling and in ring perfomance, which is why you think HHH is the best wrestler ever, even though there are over 20 wrestlers at least that are technically superior.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just saw 100 posts are now required to access media. I like the idea.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Danielson/KENTA, Danielson/Nigel 1-3 and his match against Joe at Fight of the Century I'm leaving off so much more but you get my point.


Yes, I liked Nigel/Danielson 1 the most just because of the finish. 

Homicide/Danielson Final Battle 2006 is up there, too.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Whats so funny? Thats exactly what it was an average Crusierweight match.


I find it funny that you call a former MOTY an average match. Just because I made a joke about you liking Murdoch yesterday and you're annoyed.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Danielson/KENTA, Danielson/Nigel 1-3 and his match against Joe at Fight of the Century I'm leaving off so much more but you get my point.


I hope you meant 1 THROUGH 3, and not 1, 2, and 3...because to be honest, 2 wasn't that good. I mean, it was a good/great match, but compared to the rest of their series it sucked, and it was just soooooo boring.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think anything "shits all over it", but even if the "wrestling" was better from the technical perspective in other matches, it's not changing my view of that match being the single greatest display of an in ring performance of all time, and yes, there is a difference between wrestling and in ring perfomance, *which is why you think HHH is the best wrestler ever*, even though there are over 20 wrestlers at least that are technically superior.


:lmao

I have never ever said anything as markish as Triple H is the best wrestler ever, not once, you're the one who acts like a blind mark all the time, not me.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I find it funny that you call a former MOTY an average match. Just because I made a joke about you liking Murdoch yesterday and you're annoyed.


You think I am calling it average, because you made a joke about Murdoch? 

Why would I care what you think about Murdoch? If I cared what you thought about him, then I would have to care what everyone thinks about him.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I hope you meant 1 THROUGH 3, and not 1, 2, and 3...because to be honest, 2 wasn't that good. I mean, it was a good/great match, but compared to the rest of their series it sucked, and it was just soooooo boring.


It's not on par with the other two matches I agree but I loved the ending gotta love how Dragon set up the small package victory


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I hope you meant 1 THROUGH 3, and not 1, 2, and 3...because to be honest, 2 wasn't that good. I mean, it was a good/great match, but compared to the rest of their series it sucked, and it was just soooooo boring.


Isn't 1 through 3 the same as 1-3?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You think I am calling it average, because you made a joke about Murdoch?
> 
> Why would I care what you think about Murdoch? If I cared what you thought about him, then I would have to care what everyone thinks about him.


Well it just seems that way as you seemed quite angry with me after I said it. It was only joke anyway, nothing more. 

Anyway, that match isn't average


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I have never ever said anything as markish as Triple H is the best wrestler ever, not once, you're the one who acts like a blind mark all the time, not me.


Could've sworn you did, but whatever. Doesn't matter.

And if I were blind then that would imply that I wasn't aware of flaws that my favourite wrestlers have in other areas, like saying Finlay was better than Austin on the mic or Kennedy is better than HBK in the ring, but I never have.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I have a 3 day weekend! ... I plan to go see the movie "300". I heard it was really good. 


KIF, do you review for review?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* In Kurt Angle's New Japan promo before his debut match he said he broke 8 ankles with his ankle lock. He said he plans on breaking 8 more in the next couple years to come.

Since when did he start advertising that he broke 8 ankles?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiiLAtZRyCE


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, I fucked up. I meant I hope he meant 1 & 3, not 1, 2, and 3.

The ending to 2 was pretty awesome, but the rest of the match...*yawn*. And it wasn't even under pure rules.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Kennedy is better than HBK in the ring














































.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I ripped KIF's banner .


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Well it just seems that way as you seemed quite angry after I said it. It was only joke anyway, nothing more.
> 
> Anyway, that match isn't average


I was never angry. All I need yesterday was have a follow up joke.

I watched the match and it was just like any other Crusierweight Match in WCW. Maybe slighty better than some, but it didn't deserve 5 stars. I'd take any Jericho/Malenko match over that any day.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kennedy's finisher is better than HBK's, though. I'll give him that much. 

Hopefully he does it off a ladder in Money In The Bank.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* In Kurt Angle's New Japan promo before his debut match he said he broke 8 ankles with his ankle lock. He said he plans on breaking 8 more in the next couple years to come.
> 
> Since when did he start advertising that he broke 8 ankles?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiiLAtZRyCE


Since he lost his mind.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I have a 3 day weekend! ... I plan to go see the movie "300". I heard it was really good.
> 
> 
> KIF, do you review for review?


Wait until I get home. I am at Jax's at the moment.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Kennedy's finisher is better than HBK's, though. I'll give him that much.
> 
> Hopefully he does it off a ladder in Money In The Bank.


So you want to see Kennedy break his neck ?.

Although it would be good to see(Not Kennedy breaking his neck -_-). I cant imagine the WWE letting it happen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, I fucked up. I meant I hope he meant 1 & 3, not 1, 2, and 3.
> 
> The ending to 2 was pretty awesome, but the rest of the match...*yawn*. And it wasn't even under pure rules.


I haven't seen it 

I've only seen their match at Unified which was ***** in my book.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I was never angry. All I need yesterday was have a follow up joke.
> 
> I watched the match and it was just like any other Crusierweight Match in WCW. Maybe slighty better than some, but it didn't deserve 5 stars. I'd take any Jericho/Malenko match over that any day.


All of Jericho/Malenko's matches are great too, maybe even better. Eddie/Rey is just my personal favourite thats all. Rey/Psicosis and Rey/Malenko had some great matches aswell.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I agree with Pyro because his avatar is awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

POD said:


> So you want to see Kennedy break his neck ?.


I never said I did.

It's a perfectly safe spot as long as he tucks his head in as much as possible when doing it, which he would do.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Since he lost his mind.


Lost his mind? Hmmmm....



> Kurt Angle, who has been freely offering advice and suggestion to TNA wrestlers, made an interesting pitch regarding Chris Sabin’s character according to the Wrestling-Observer Newsletter.
> 
> Angle, upon telling Sabin that he enjoyed his wrestling but didn’t like his “dirty” look that doesn’t stand out, suggested that Sabin play a “Pig Pen” character who comes to the ring with food and dirt all over himself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I actually agree with Angle on Sabin needing something to spice him up slight though, the guy is so fucking bland.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I never said I did.
> 
> It's a perfectly safe spot as long as he tucks his head in as much as possible when doing it, which he would do.


No I was joking but I really cringe when he does it from the top rope let alone from the ladder  .

O yer and If he does do it. Should be on one of the Hardys.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I actually agree with Angle on Sabin needing something to spice him up slight though, the guy is so fucking bland.


Much like everyone else in the X Division.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I wanted to see Sabin with the Kurt Angle suggested gimmick change


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> All of Jericho/Malenko's matches are great too, maybe even better. Eddie/Rey is just my personal favourite thats all. Rey/Psicosis and Rey/Malenko had some great matches aswell.


Yes. Didn't know you held that one match on that high of regard.

People probably wouldn't agree with the 5 stars I would give Mark Briscoe v.s Jay Briscoe at ROH's Invades Boston show, either though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I never said I did.
> 
> It's a perfectly safe spot as long as he tucks his head in as much as possible when doing it, which he would do.


And he rolls enough. No spot is a safe spot because anything can go wrong at any moment.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Alright Fresh, cool..


Truth - I miss Perry Saturn 
....... And The Rings of Saturn 
....... And his Death Valley Driver 
................ And Moppy ...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I hope Jeff Hardy botches the key spot in the MITB match, which he probably will.

EDIT-


> Alright Fresh, cool..
> 
> 
> Truth - I miss Perry Saturn
> ...


Moppy :lmao

That was one funny storyline


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sabin with a pig pen gimmick would be awesome. I may actually start to care about him and his title run if he made the gimmick change.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Watching the latest South Park.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> People probably wouldn't agree with the 5 stars I would give Mark Briscoe v.s Jay Briscoe at ROH's Invades Boston show, either though.


That match up was amazing don't know about giving it 5 stars though.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* John Kronus was a terrible worker once he left ECW. His XPW matches are pathetic.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I hope Jeff Hardy botches the key spot in the MITB match, which he probably will.


Dont understand why people actually like Jeff. Well and Matt to be honest(Tried to like Matt just wont work).


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> That match up was amazing don't know about giving it 5 stars though.


It's better than Austin/Hart WM 13 in my book.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* In Kurt Angle's New Japan promo before his debut match he said he broke 8 ankles with his ankle lock. He said he plans on breaking 8 more in the next couple years to come.
> 
> Since when did he start advertising that he broke 8 ankles?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiiLAtZRyCE


:lmao

Truth - From what I heard, they loved Angle down there in Japan and want him back for another match in the future.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And he rolls enough. No spot is a safe spot because anything can go wrong at any moment.


Well, that's true, but as long as he takes the suggested precautions it drastically reduces the risk. 

I think he'll do it, anyways, or maybe he'll just go for the Kenton instead, which is technically the "safer" of the 2 spots. I could actually see both him and Jeff hitting each other with their version in the match.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - This thread generates better wrestling discussions than the wrestling sections :no:.

^ The WWE have ruined the crediblity of the Standing Green Bay Plunge. By making so many people kick out of it :side:.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Dont understand why people actually like Jeff. Well and Matt to be honest(Tried to like Matt just wont work).


Well he can jump off ladders and do flips, pretty impressive 

:side:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I hope Jeff Hardy botches the key spot in the MITB match, which he probably will.


I am calling it now!! King Bookah will be set up on a table. Jeff Hardy will be standing on top the ladder. Jeff Hardy will attempt a swanton, but will miss by a mile, and land straight on the back of his head, breaking his neck in the process, and will never wrestle again.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

POD said:


> Dont understand why people actually like Jeff. Well and Matt to be honest(Tried to like Matt just wont work).


Matt can actually wrestle, though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I am calling it now!! King Bookah will be set up on a table. Jeff Hardy will be standing on top the ladder. Jeff Hardy will attempt a swanton, but will miss by a mile, and land straight on the back of his head, breaking his neck in the process, and will never wrestle again.


Go away.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I am calling it now!! King Bookah will be set up on a table. Jeff Hardy will be standing on top the ladder. Jeff Hardy will attempt a swanton, but will miss by a mile, and land straight on the back of his head, breaking his neck in the process, and will never wrestle again.


I dislike Jeff Hardy but would never wish a broken neck on him or anyone. I do hope he stops wrestling though.

Truth: Matt Hardy is a decent wrestler, not great but still miles better than Jeff. He deserves a US Title push but nothing more.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff needs to be on the ladder with Edge, Edge throws him off and Orton catches Jeff with an RKO on the fall. 

I'd mark.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, that's true, but as long as he takes the suggested precautions it drastically reduces the risk.
> 
> I think he'll do it, anyways, or maybe he'll just go for the Kenton instead, which is technically the "safer" of the 2 spots. I could actually see both him and Jeff hitting each other with their version in the match.


Maybe they'll do it at the same time then argue about who did it better then Kennedy will slap him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The voice over guy in that Kurt Angle Japan promo video sounds like something from South Park.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Matt can actually wrestle, though.


Still bores me. I rather see Jeff perform than Matt.

Does the guy even realise that it could stop someone from being able to move or even live.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Watching Butler/OD. I love march madness.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The only XPW moments I marked for were...

Juvi's 'Juice Bar' promo - must see - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAaK6W2NkOw

Dynamite D wearing a cheap Million Dollar Man (or, Dynamite Dollar Man) suit and the "Dynamite Dollar Championship" (it was a gold D that looked like a dollar sign). And he even did the trademark laugh in a sarcastic way. It was actually a highly entertaining promo.

New Jack trying to kill Vic Grimes as revenge for his ECW mishap by attempting to throw him outside the ring off a huge scaffold.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Matt Hardy is a good worker he surprised me in his short run in Ring of Honor. 

More Truth - I hope they use tables and chairs in this years MITB match up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hoping for some sort of massive RKO spot off a ladder through a table and with any luck a Pepsi Plunge from a great height.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I am calling it now!! King Bookah will be set up on a table. Jeff Hardy will be standing on top the ladder. Jeff Hardy will attempt a swanton, but will miss by a mile, and land straight on the back of his head, breaking his neck in the process, and will never wrestle again.


That was a little much I know Jeff Hardy isn't a very good wrestler but he is somewhat entertaining and I do not hope he breaks his neck.

Truth: Watching March Madness


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Hardy breaking his neck?

Too far... :no:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Go away.


No thanks :$


I just saw a Kennedy promo from OVW. It was fucking sweet. :agree:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'm hoping for some sort of massive RKO spot off a ladder through a table and with any luck a Pepsi Plunge from a great height.


Finlays's Celtic Cross off the ladder would be cool too.

BTW love your new banner Cide .


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Hardy breaking his neck?
> 
> Too far... :no:


Just jokin' people. I never said I WISH it happened, I was jokily saying ... Bah nevermind ..

Just a joke.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> and with any luck a Pepsi Plunge from a great height.


Then Triple H can come down the ramp with a chair and smack Punk in the back right when he's about to grab the briefcase causing him to fall off the ladder, then picking up a mic and screaming:

I TOLD YOU NEVER TO DO THAT SPOT IN THIS COMPANY YOU PIECE OF SHIT!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* The only XPW moments I marked for were...
> 
> Juvi's 'Juice Bar' promo - must see - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAaK6W2NkOw


LOL

"It is a pleasure for the Juice, to be in a juicy house."

"XPW made the best decision ever bringing the Juice to the juicy house."

"Shut up, shut up, f*ck you, f*ck you, f*ck you twice. You gotta respect the Juicy one."

:lmao

What an idiot.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

God of War 2 looks sweet.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Pepsi Plunge :lmao wondering if they have permission from Pepsi.

Coca Cola Plunge > Pepsi Plunge(Sound wise and taste)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Then Triple H can hobble down the ramp with a chair and smack Punk in the back right when he's about to grab the briefcase causing him to fall off the ladder, then picking up a mic and screaming:
> 
> I TOLD YOU NEVER TO DO THAT SPOT IN THIS COMPANY YOU PIECE OF SHIT!


Fixed


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks POD

Truth - Punk will probaly never be able to use the Pepsi Plunge in the WWE but I'd mark out if someone was falling off the ladder and Punk hit the Go 2 Sleep on them before they hit the mat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't mind seeing someone fall off the ladder directly into the Go 2 Sleep, but that would never happen in a million years because the error rate would be so high. Whoever took it would end up worse than Joey Mercury.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the Juvi Juice Bar link Super Delfin Juvi is my fav crusier ever and is hilarious. I remember marking when he crashed the Peep Show in the WWE. This Juice Bar promo is freakin awesome cuz the Juice is Loose.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Then Triple H can come down the ramp with a chair and smack Punk in the back right when he's about to grab the briefcase causing him to fall off the ladder, then picking up a mic and screaming:
> 
> I TOLD YOU NEVER TO DO THAT SPOT IN THIS COMPANY YOU PIECE OF SHIT!


I'd mark out. :$


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> LOL
> 
> "It is a pleasure for the Juice, to be in a juicy house."
> 
> ...


Note the blender in the ring, which is the only prop XPW would give him (or could afford) I guess.

Carlito's Cabana gets trees, a hammock, sand...Juvi gets a blender.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Matt is a better wrestler than Jeff, but still not a very good wrestler.

Anyone who would rather watch Matt than Jeff is an idiot.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Jeff Hardy chanting his own name to get the crowd going makes me smile.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Juvi's Blender in that promo>Carlito


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Matt is a better wrestler than Jeff, but still not a very good wrestler.
> 
> Anyone who would rather watch Matt than Jeff is an idiot.


Matt is bland, give me Jeff jumping off stuff over Matt doing his usual shit any day.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Jeff in Ring of Honor is a must see :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Jeff in Ring of Honor is a must see :agree:


That was one of the funniest moments I've ever seen in wrestling.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Juvi's Blender in that promo>Carlito


Truth - That statement is very untrue.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - That statement is very untrue.


Carlito is more boring than you, really he's that bad.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I saw Matt Hardy vs. AJ Styles in IWC right before Matt came back to RAW in 2005. It was a good match, definately better than AJ vs. Jeff would have been. Though I'm sure those two have met sometime in TNA.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I saw 300 last night, and I still have the urge to kill a Persian.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd rather watch Jeff than Matt if given the choice, but they both suck.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Jeff Hardy is simply more entertaining then Matt while Matt is a slightly better worker I think Matt is overated in that regard anyways. But Jeff is 10X more over, will take big spots, and I mean that is about it really. Jeff is better then Matt imo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Bobby Lashley wearing a birthday hat > Jeff's best spot


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Carlito is more boring than you, really he's that bad.


LOL

thatznotcool.justgotowned.com

:$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I like to watch Jeff more than Matt because there's a much better chance that we'll see Jeff die in the ring than Matt.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I saw Matt Hardy vs. AJ Styles in IWC right before Matt came back to RAW in 2005. It was a good match, definately better than AJ vs. Jeff would have been. Though I'm sure those two have met sometime in TNA.


You should watch Matt Hardy in ROH he had three very good matches and yea Jeff had one match against AJ Styles in TNA and it was an entertaining spot fest.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Carlito is more boring than you, really he's that bad.


 

Carlito hopefully will be a heel soon, and it will be GOLD.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

JBL makes me laugh when he says "Matt Hardy is a main-eventer waiting to happen". There is a bunch of guys id put in front of him.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Bobby Lashley is growing on me as a wrestler :$

*Runs to hide and cry in embarassment*


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Carlito needs a new gimmick.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I first saw the Hardys at a WWF house show in VA during 98 I think. Nobody really knew who they were but I remember being entertained. I always liked them better as a team then in singles competition.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Carlito needs a new gimmick.


Na the gimmick is fine. All he needs is some good booking.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carlito sucks as a face. Terribly. I've never seen a guy who was a less convincing good guy than Carlito, ever. He has to be a heel, that's just him. He's good enough in all areas to make for a solid, decently entertaining worker but it absolutely will not happen as a face.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> God of War 2 looks sweet.


Iv been on it for the past 4 hours,this game is.......WOW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito hopefully will be a heel soon, and it will be GOLD.


Nah, Carlito sucks no matter what he is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Even as a heel Carlito isn't as good as people like to make out...


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Carlito is better as a heel but his moveset sucks right now as well it is just too slow for those off the rope elbows and faux crusier looking moves he does. His mic work as a face is boring but maybe if he was a heel it would be slightly more interesting like when he had the Carlito's Cabanna. I think he would benefit froma brand change but I do not think that they will happen for a while.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

:lmao at Holt's signiture


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Saying _"that's cool"_ and _"that's not cool"_ got really old after about the 1,500th time he said it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Iv been on it for the past 4 hours,this game is.......WOW


I should be getting it in the mail Monday along with Tiger Woods for the Wii.

*Truth- If you can't play both face and heel fairly well, then you just aren't a good wrestler. The whole "He will be better as a heel" argument is stupid. ALL good wrestlers can be good faces and heels. Hogan, Hart, Savage, Rock, Austin, Angle, etc.*


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Carlito is overrated nobody started to like him until he started pulling off lucha spots.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Even as a heel Carlito isn't as good as people like to make out...


I agree there, but at least when he was on SmackDown! he was showing some potential to one day make it big. It's not gonna happen as a face, though.

Truth ~ Montel Vontavious Porter > Carlito.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I agree there, but at least when he was on SmackDown! he was showing some potential to one day make it big. It's not gonna happen as a face, though.
> 
> Truth ~ Montel Vontavious Porter > Carlito.


He was better before he was on Raw, yet still rather MEH. 

MVP is better, but I can see him ending up like Carlito.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Carlito is overrated nobody started to like him until he started pulling off lucha spots.


Even those aren't great, he does them all in slow motion.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Bobby Lashley is growing on me as a wrestler :$



The only thing that is growing on me is the RUNNING POWERSLAM!! a la British Bulldog and his dynamite mic work during the battle of the billionaire promos. Also his face actually is really funny edited into things quite honestly ti is a proven fact.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Carlito wasn't really supposed to go face. He turned on Masters, but people liked him more than Masters, so they started cheering for Carlito.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Even those aren't great, he does them all in slow motion.


Dude his springboard reverse elbow is amazing. I love how the opponent stands in place waiting for it also.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> He was better before he was on Raw, yet still rather MEH.
> 
> MVP is better, but I can see him ending up like Carlito.


If he does then the WWE have messed up badly yet again. The guy has so much potential it flows out of him.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree MVP is better then Carlito but I could see how he could get stuck in the mid card like Carlito and eventually get depushed and lost in the shuffle. I just hope that doesn't happen to him. He is gonna win the US title at Mania almost certainly I will mark for it anyway.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> He was better before he was on Raw, yet still rather MEH.
> 
> MVP is better, but I can see him ending up like Carlito.


I don't know about that. I could see it, but then again they seem to be fairly high on him and there isn't reports of him being a lazy worker like Carlito which is why he got depushed in the first place. I've heard no such things about MVP and he'll be taking the US title from Benoit at Mania, so we'll see how he's handled from there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Dude his springboard reverse elbow is amazing. I love how the opponent stands in place waiting for it also.


They get so mesmerized watching him, they can't help but stand in place and wait for the elbow.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Carlito "Rampage" Jackson


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Carlito and Shelton should have stayed on SD RAW is not a good place for up and comers unless you're close friends with Trips


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Carlito is better at playing a heel then:

MVP,
Orton,
Bob Holly,
Kenny Dykstra,
Umaga,
Shelton Benjamin,
or any tag team.

There are MANY more as well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't know about that. I could see it, but then again they seem to be fairly high on him and there isn't reports of him being a lazy worker like Carlito which is why he got depushed in the first place. I've heard no such things about MVP and he'll be taking the US title from Benoit at Mania, so we'll see how he's handled from there.


I doubt Carlito started lazy though, thus his early push, but it just happened over time. I hope MVP gets a better and bigger long lasting push and is a much bigger success, but some how I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito is better at playing a heel then:
> 
> MVP,
> Kenny Dykstra,
> ...


MVP > Umaga > Carlito > Shelton > Kenny


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito is better at playing a heel then:
> 
> *MVP*,
> Kenny Dykstra,
> ...


hahaha No.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They get so mesmerized watching him, they can't help but stand in place and wait for the elbow.


Still...nothing beats the realism of Randy Orton's botched RKO on Jericho. The one where he missed Jericho's head the first time. Then Jericho had to keep his boston crab on his opponent, and wait for Orton to run across the ring and try it again.

*Truth:* I mark for botched moves.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito is better at playing a heel then:
> 
> MVP,


I'm gonna go ahead and disagree. MVP is better on the mic, more charismatic and has more of a cocky edge to him than Carlito does. Carlito was not a bad heel but I see more potential in MVP and more in his future.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito is better at playing a heel then:
> 
> MVP,
> Bob Holly,
> ...


Did you just say that Carlito was a better heel then ANY tag team?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito is better at playing a heel then:
> 
> *MVP*,
> Bob Holly,
> ...


:lmao Everyone in bold owns Carlito.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Still...nothing beats the realism of Randy Orton's botched RKO on Jericho. The one where he missed Jericho's head the first time. Then Jericho had to keep his boston crab on his opponent, and wait for Orton to run across the ring and try it again.
> 
> *Truth:* I mark for botched moves.


I loved that botch. I laughed for minutes on end.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I should be getting it in the mail Monday along with Tiger Woods for the Wii.


Funny story behind how I got the game actually. Usually my local gamestop is late with games so I pre-ordered Godof War on Amazon around Feb. 14. Get a email this morning from Amazon saying the game will arrive five days late. I say fuck that good sir, cancel the order and go down to gamestop and pick up the game

Oh and the Colossus Boss fight > Hydra Fight



> MVP is better, but I can see him ending up like Carlito.


Only if he is moved to Raw, Raw is where promising careers go to die. If he stays on Smackdown with Hayes he could be in Kennedy spot within a year


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Still...nothing beats the realism of Randy Orton's botched RKO on Jericho. The one where he missed Jericho's head the first time. Then Jericho had to keep his boston crab on his opponent, and wait for Orton to run across the ring and try it again.
> 
> *Truth:* I mark for botched moves.


That was one of the greatest moments in wrestling history.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Did you just say that Carlito was a better heel then ANY tag team?


Yes I believe he did.

Truth: Demolition > Carlito


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ I watched the Demoilition theme song vid on youtube yesterday. Good tune..._"Here comes the Ax! Here comes the Smasher!"_


WCW4Life said:


> Did you just say that Carlito was a better heel then ANY tag team?


* except the Heartbreakers


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure John Cena and HBK are tag team champs and I'm pretty sure they both play FAR better heels then Carlito.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Estrada is a better heel than Carlito and Umaga put together. I'm a big Maggie fan but realistically he isn't much of a heel, all he does is come down and crush people while looking intimidating. Doesn't take a lot of work.


----------



## DD Tits (Mar 15, 2007)

is this a thrread to come and talk to everyone?

sorry im new here


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Watching South Park.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Did you just say that Carlito was a better heel then ANY tag team?


Yes I did. Any current tag team on the raw, or smackdown brand.



> I'm gonna go ahead and disagree. MVP is better on the mic, more charismatic and has more of a cocky edge to him than Carlito does. Carlito was not a bad heel but I see more potential in MVP and more in his future.


When Carlito was heel, he got some major heat. Much more heat then MVP gets now. Spitting in peoples face WAS GOLD. 

I kinda actually liked him a bit better, when he had his body gaurd, Jesus', by his side.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Estrada is a better heel than Carlito and Umaga put together. I'm a big Maggie fan but realistically he isn't much of a heel, all he does is come down and crush people while looking intimidating. Doesn't take a lot of work.


Really is a pitty that Estrada doesnt know how to wrestle.

Anyways i'm off for a little.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I loved that botch. I laughed for minutes on end.



I see we brought our knee pads today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DD Tits said:


> is this a thrread to come and talk to everyone?
> 
> sorry im new here


No not at all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That's so Joe Kills All.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

DD Tits said:


> is this a thrread to come and talk to everyone?
> 
> sorry im new here


This thread is serious business, like the internet in general.

*Truth:* I'm making some hot dawgs.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

RaS said:


> Truth: Watching South Park.


Pray the Gay away Ras


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Really is a pitty that Estrada doesnt know how to wrestle.


Um yes he does.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I see we brought our knee pads today.


hohoho good one.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure John Cena and HBK are tag team champs and I'm pretty sure they both play FAR better heels then Carlito.


Err.. I ment CURRENT HEEL TAGTEAMS.

Like:

D&D (50's team)
Regal and Taylor
Cade and Murdoch
M&M
WGTT

ect ect


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> That's so Joe Kills All.


Has to be...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Err.. I ment CURRENT HEEL TAGTEAMS.
> 
> Like:
> 
> ...


Rated RKO?


----------



## DD Tits (Mar 15, 2007)

i hope randy orton wins at wrestlemania

hes soo cute


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Biography:
> Im just a nice girl who has natural DD tits. And if your nice, i mgiht show them to you.


o.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Um yes he does.


I read he was never trained and was just a manager. 

Edge smokes Carlito as a heel. A LOT of people are better heels than Orton though, and that includes Carlito.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> That's so Joe Kills All.


*Biography:* Im just a nice girl who has natural DD tits. And if your nice, i mgiht show them to you. 

*Location:* In Your Pants 

Can't be, JKA lives in Texas and his tits suck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Biography:* Im just a nice girl who has natural DD tits. And if your nice, i mgiht show them to you.
> 
> *Location:* In Your Pants
> 
> Can't be, JKA lives in Texas and his tits suck.


Damn, he fooled us.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> o.


:lmao ya, that's JKA.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I read he was never trained and was just a manager.


Really? I thought he trained as a wrestler as well?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Pray the Gay away Ras


I'm just bi-curious!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Rated RKO?


They are no longer together, right?

Anyways, they don't count..


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DD Tits said:


> i hope randy orton wins at wrestlemania
> 
> hes soo cute


You sir, are the cancer of TTT

This made me chuckle, guy joined this month, has 11 posts, and felt the need to pay 10 bucks for a lifetime membership

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=160219

I just find it....odd


----------



## DD Tits (Mar 15, 2007)

why are you peole calling me a JKA.

what is that?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Really? I thought he trained as a wrestler as well?


I'm pretty sure that's right as I've heard that one more often than that he was trained.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RaS said:


> I'm just bi-curious!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> They are no longer together, right?
> 
> Anyways, they don't count..


They're still technically around.

M&M are far better heels anyway.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

DD Tits in 'her' hello thread said:


> if it is ok through pm, i have nude pics of myself, that i can send to those that want them. Just pm me.


If he/she/it isn't a rejoiner, I dunno who is. Especially since you don't just stumble upon TTT, and don't just give out nudes.

Except Chelsey, lol.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* IWC is bringing in a mystery tag team at the 3/23 event. I'm thinking it's either the Bashams, Gymini, or Heart Throbs.

The promoter commented that they were on TV in the last year, and not in TNA. Though he said that before Destination X.

I'm thinking it's the Bashams, though I'll have to wait and see. Will I be swerved and get That 70s Team? Who knows...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm pretty sure that's right as I've heard that one more often than that he was trained.


Didn't he have a Hassan gimmick in OVW, maybe I'm getting him confused with someone else, which is likely.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

DD Tits said:


> why are you peole calling me a JKA.
> 
> what is that?


:lmao I think it's JKA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328363

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> If he/she/it isn't a rejoiner, I dunno who is. Especially since you don't just stumble upon TTT, and don't just give out nudes.
> 
> *Except Chelsey.*


ouch.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Headliner said:


>


South Park?

...

:$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^Oh.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3758611#post3758611
:lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Estrada is a wrestler, he was the "Osama" guy in OVW everyone was talking about before he got called up. In fact when he got called up most people thought he'd be wrestling.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ouch.


Well, its truth


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328363
> 
> HAHAHAHA


:lmao



Mr. Crowley said:


> Estrada is a wrestler, he was the "Osama" guy in OVW everyone was talking about before he got called up. In fact when he got called up most people thought he'd be wrestling.


Yeah I thought I was right!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Didn't he have a Hassan gimmick in OVW, maybe I'm getting him confused with someone else, which is likely.


It's the same guy. I didn't hear him confirmed as a wrestler though.

Who knows, I've heard both, but I've heard that he wasn't trained more times than that he was. Him being a manager does explain him not wrestling if that's true, as WWE would be plain stupid to not push him as a wrestler if he could, seeing as he could be pretty big with that kind of mic skils.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Well, its truth


Yeah, I know.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, I know.


No, you don't.

Neither does Blackstard.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Wondering how many people flooded DD Tit's inbox with PMs...


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - This pic looks fucking awesome. I can't wait to see more of Venom in the movie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wikipedia said:


> When Paul Heyman began booking OVW he expanded Osama's name to Osama Rodriguez Alejandro, revealing him to actually be half Cuban and half Palestinian (from his father's side). He *was shifted from an active wrestler* to a backstage interviewer, conducting interviews, along with sidekick Robbie Dawber, for his own (kayfabe) Spanish language version of OVWs TV show.


There's the answer.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Wondering how many people flooded DD Tit's inbox with PMs...


:lmao

I wonder if they got nudes...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Estrada honestly should be wrestling then.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* This week seems to have went by quickly.


----------



## DD Tits (Mar 15, 2007)

only you and another guy got them spatanlax


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Estrada honestly should be wrestling then.


Maybe he would get more mic time than I can even remember the last time I've heard him cut a promo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is great.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lax got da nudez?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

DD Tits said:


> only you and another guy got them spatanlax


...what?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Nudeage?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DD Tits said:


> only you and another guy got them spatanlax


:lmao :lmao 

Truth - DD Tits = Ratings


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I think Im the only person on earth who could careless about the new spiderman movie. Spider man always came off as a super emo to me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

While there is a 95% chance this is JKA, there is also a small chance that it is Caligula.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^ :lmao


I kinda wanna see TMNT :$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Sharp actually had a hilarious comment in the 'hello thread from him/her/it. It's actually really mean, but it's hilarious.


> there is also a small chance that it is Caligula


Nah, Cali doesn't do that shit anymore. If he rejoined, he'd be smart about it...meaning no, or very minimal, posting, and he wouldn't be in this thread or drawing attention to himself.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Sharp actually had a hilarious comment in the 'hello thread from him/her/it. It's actually really mean, but it's hilarious.


"Are you sick?" So random yet so funny :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> While there is a 95% chance this is JKA, there is also a small chance that it is Caligula.


I doubt..........:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I doubt it is Cali but I'm just saying that there's a small chance.

When you get banned do you know how long you are banned for?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New Sig


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

From what I've heard, when you try to log in some sort of screen comes up or something and it says how long you're banned for. At least, that's what I assume mixed with the few reports I've heard from people who explained it. You definitely know how long you're banned for, though, one way or another.

A bit too much brushing IMO Holt, can't really see the guy/machine thing.

Truth- Never, ever been banned or rejoined or made a second account


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: DD Tits has caused quite a stir.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> When you get banned do you know how long you are banned for?


It can be any length of time specified.

EDIT ~ Oh, I got what you meant. :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New Sig


Is that from the same PC game you where telling me about?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - GTG

Peace out


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New Sig


I have C&C Red Alert 2. Great Game. :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^the new game that is coming out next week is basically the same game with more buildings, more types of weapons and a new race. I got the demo two days ago



Spartanlax said:


> From what I've heard, when you try to log in some sort of screen comes up or something and it says how long you're banned for. At least, that's what I assume mixed with the few reports I've heard from people who explained it. You definitely know how long you're banned for, though, one way or another.
> *
> A bit too much brushing IMO Holt, can't really see the guy/machine thing.*
> 
> Truth- Never, ever been banned or rejoined or made a second account


Funny things is that I erased a good chunk of the original brush strokes .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here, and I should be getting an Xbox 360 soon


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> From what I've heard, when you try to log in some sort of screen comes up or something and it says how long you're banned for. At least, that's what I assume mixed with the few reports I've heard from people who explained it. You definitely know how long you're banned for, though, one way or another.


I can tell you from experience that it's true.

You see a screen saying that you have been banned and when the ban will be lifted, up to the exact time (although, it doesn't usually lift at that exact time, for me it was a couple of hours later).


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm hoping to get a PS3 next week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I'm hoping to get a PS3 next week.


I dont think I'm getting that until I see a few games that I really want for it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I make a post in that DD tits thread explaining who JKA is, and soon after the thread is thrown out.

Figures.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Listening to Final Countdown


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I wonder if this dude is gay


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao gay


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I wonder if this dude is gay


:lmao............Gay


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Bi-curious


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Big news on Jericho - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328375


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - I prefer Metallica's old shit then their new stuff.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Some of the reviews on the Sonic game on the Wii are good. Looks to be the best Sonic game in years.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I just got back from seeing 300. I thought it was real good.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Big news on Jericho - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328375


sonuvabitch :gun: :gun:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I just got back from seeing 300. I thought it was real good.


Hey Jason. Wassup besides the awesome movie?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> sonuvabitch :gun: :gun:


:banplz:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* That was very misleading.

*Truth:* Trying to find something cool to download.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Jason. Wassup besides the awesome movie?


Not too much Brye. How are you?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Not too much Brye. How are you?


Im doing pretty damn good. Except I ate some pizza that was out for a while and I might be getting sick soon 

But other than that, Im good


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

300 was a sick movie I agree.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I just got back from seeing 300. I thought it was real good.


:agree: , nice gif btw

Truth: made a few changes to my banner


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Never even heard of "300".


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Some guy rated Finlay five times. I am pretty sure he just did it to get over 100 posts to.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I can't wait for The Hills Have Eyes II to come out.



> Truth: Some guy rated Finlay five times. I am pretty sure he just did it to get over 100 posts to.


It's going to be a lot of spamming because of that new rule.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It better have been a good review or he's in shit..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Never even heard of "300".


You havent seen one of the many commerical for it? Or heard about it on the news or read about it in the newspaper?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> :agree: , nice gif btw
> 
> Truth: made a few changes to my banner


Thanks Holt.  It took me 20 minutes to make it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Never even heard of "300".


Frank Miller's, same guy who made Sin City, retelling of the story of the 300 Spartans.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Thanks Holt.  It took me 20 minutes to make it.


I think its one of the best you have ever made :agree:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: It was kind of funny because he gave him different ratings every time. He also voted for a different wrestler to be next every time.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: It was kind of funny because he gave him different ratings every time. He also voted for a different wrestler to be next every time.


Retarded but yet committed.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I do not get why someone would spam to get to 100 posts it is just as easy to go in 4 different threads and post intelligent posts in each one then bore yourself for 4 minutes and spam.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> I think its one of the best you have ever made :agree:


Even better than all the Ashley gifs?? :shocked:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Even better than all the Ashley gifs?? :shocked:


Yep  :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I entered four brackets in ESPN's Tournament Challenge. After 7 games none are perfect. I do have two though with only one game wrong.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I put my final 4 as UNC vs Ohio State and Kansas vs Flordia and UNC vs Kansas in the finals and UNC winning


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I may go over my friend's house next week, just to play Saints Row again


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I went with Oregon VS Kansas and Ohio State VS Georgetown. I have only gotten even two teams right in the Final Four once though. I regurally suck at my predictions.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Frank Miller's, same guy who made Sin City, retelling of the story of the 300 Spartans.


oooooooooo, THAT. It looks good, I'll see it. I just didn't recognize the damn movie name. :$

I guess "300" is an easy title name to forget.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I went with Oregon VS Kansas and Ohio State VS Georgetown. I have only gotten even two teams right in the Final Four once though. I regurally suck at my predictions.


I had GeorgeTown lose to BC only because I live in Boston.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

My bracket is going okay so far I normally am pretty average with the March Madness anyway College B-ball isn't exactly the sport I am most knowledgeable in. I hope Ohio State crushes Centeral Connecuit tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I'm temporarily unable to make gifs because my trial for Microsoft Digital Image ran out, which means I have to buy it, which I have no problems with whatsoever, I just have no idea how much it costs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- My Power DVD trial ran out


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PowerDVD's refusal to play videos from WWE.com pisses me the fuck off. I wanted to gif Finlay's titantron badly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> PowerDVD's refusal to play videos from WWE.com pisses me the fuck off. I wanted to gif Finlay's titantron badly.


Mine cant play anything now 

But yeah, thats pretty stupid.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just made a new banner request.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Mine cant play anything now


I'd never have guessed that from your trial running out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'd never have guessed that from your trial running out.


:lmao

Haha

I tried requesting a cracked version(or whatever the hell its called) but I got nothing.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I'm temporarily unable to make gifs because my trial for Microsoft Digital Image ran out, which means I have to buy it, which I have no problems with whatsoever, I just have no idea how much it costs.


You should use Adobe Imageready. It is so much better than Microsoft Digital Image, which I haven't used in about a month. 

Brye,I can seen you a link to a site that has PowerDVD 7 for free


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You should use Adobe Imageready. It is so much better than Microsoft Digital Image, which I haven't used in about a month.
> 
> Brye,I can seen you a link to a site that has PowerDVD 7 for free


Cool. Thanks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You should use Adobe Imageready. It is so much better than Microsoft Digital Image, which I haven't used in about a month.
> 
> Brye,I can seen you a link to a site that has PowerDVD 7 for free


Looks too complicated from what I saw. Quality probably isn't much better either.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: first post on WF today. 

Sup fuckers. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: first post on WF today.
> 
> Sup fuckers. :side:


Hey Tempest. Sup?


I have UNC winning the tourny in the mens division.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Looks too complicated from what I saw. Quality probably isn't much better either.


I use Digital Image Pro and I think my gifs turn out pretty good. Mine came with my computer, and I think it's around $100 new.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Looks too complicated from what I saw. Quality probably isn't much better either.


It looks complicated but isn't. Here's all the steps

1. Import caps folder
2. select frames
3. Resize to about 200 x 160 or something
4. Preview in browser
5. Save gif to desktop

Takes seconds and gifs don't have graininess like with some MDI gifs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I use Digital Image Pro and I think my gifs turn out pretty good. Mine came with my computer, and I think it's around $100 new.


I can't get a damn one of my gifs to come out as good as yours.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I hate RapidShare


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I can't get a damn one of my gifs to come out as good as yours.


He has a DVD recorder hence why all his gifs are so high quality


OMG TEMPEST, you have the sucky sucky gif back. She knows to cup the balls too lol :lmao


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Tempest. Sup?
> 
> 
> I have UNC winning the tourny in the mens division.


Their going to have a hard time against Florida but I think they can do it. For the women I think Maryland, Duke & UConn are a really big threat but I know my warrior women can handle it.


I'm doing good. I've been chillin in my newly painted room.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Their going to have a hard time against Florida but I think they can do it. For the women I think Maryland, Duke & UConn are a really big threat but I know my warrior women can handle it.
> 
> 
> I'm doing good. I've been chillin in my newly painted room.


Cool. I have Kansas and UNC as my final 2 in mens


Holt, The damn rapidshare thing didnt work


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> He has a DVD recorder hence why all his gifs are so high quality


I record Raw, SD! and ECW on DVD and they don't come out that good.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I record Raw, SD! and ECW on DVD and they don't come out that good.


What recording speed are you using? I use SP (2 hours) and sometimes XP (1 hour).


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Cool. I have Kansas and UNC as my final 2 in mens
> 
> 
> Holt, The damn rapidshare thing didnt work


Uploading PowerDVD 7 on sendspace now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> OMG TEMPEST, you have the sucky sucky gif back. She knows to cup the balls too lol :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Uploading PowerDVD 7 on sendspace now


Thanks Sendspace works for me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> What recording speed are you using? I use SP (2 hours) and sometimes XP (1 hour).


Oh.

I always put it on SLP, which means I get more, even though I don't often use it. That ups the quality?  Damn.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I'm loving Holt's gif. I love The Fifth Element. 

Truth: I still crack up over my current gif.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Oh.
> 
> I always put it on SLP, which means I get more, even though I don't often use it. That ups the quality?  Damn.


Yeah, SLP will save you room on the disc but worse quality, I think


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I'm loving Holt's gif. I love The Fifth Element.


Chris Tucker was great in that movie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And that still doesn't explain why ones I make from pre made DVD's (like ones WWE puts out) don't turn out as good. I mean they're good, but ehh...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> And that still doesn't explain why ones I make from pre made DVD's (like ones WWE puts out) don't turn out as good. I mean they're good, but ehh...


Thats odd 

Do your gifs look better than this?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro its hard as fuck to find Microsoft Digital Image with a crack or keygen, thats why I went to Imageready. Oddly enough its easy as hell to find PowerDVDs with keygens


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at people spamming trying to reach 100 posts to see the Media/File Exchange. Even when they do reach 100, they still gotta wait until the system puts their name in the usergroup.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> And that still doesn't explain why ones I make from pre made DVD's (like ones WWE puts out) don't turn out as good. I mean they're good, but ehh...


I'm not sure. My gifs look even better when I use a factory made WWE DVD. I put Raw on one DVD and SD on one and ECW/TNA on another. I also use DVD-RW's so I can record over them.

I never use EP aka SLP and I'll use LP for movies.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I wish I had a DVD recorder.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice Chapelle avator.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Get rid of the link. Stretches the page.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

One more thing Gord:

See if your recorder has a noise reduction option. If so turn it on. If not, it might have another kind of setting that might help for a clearer picture. Just play around with the video settings on it.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn, that Angelina Jolie gif is Hot, Mac. What movie is that from?

Truth: ADR's gif is very....distracting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^

Tomb Raider I think.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Didnt get to watch Borat today


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Damn, that Angelina Jolie gif is Hot, Mac. What movie is that from?
> 
> Truth: ADR's gif is very....distracting.


It might be Tomb Raider. I didn't make it. :$


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: My attention span has been very short today. It's hard to finish my story. 


DDMac said:


> It might be Tomb Raider. I didn't make it. :$


oooohhh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Thanks to Holt for the Power DVD


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I need to learn how to put animated gifs into banners on photoshop, or if it's even possible to do in that program.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Delfin the Penguins, and hockey mark. You know the Pens are bound to get beat by the boring Devils in the playoffs and they will have a parade in the parking lot in New Jersey when they win the cup. It is the NHL way. My team Montreal sucks we would be lucky to make it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Truth:* I miss Blink 182.

*Truth:* I'm bored but don't feel like reviewing my match of the day yet, too layzee right now.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Thanks to Holt for the Power DVD


VirtualDubMod is good too, I use that sometimes to make gifs from files. But I mostly use Power DVD.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> VirtualDubMod is good too, I use that sometimes to make gifs from files. But I mostly use Power DVD.


I remember you recommending that in a PM.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Pyro its hard as fuck to find Microsoft Digital Image with a crack or keygen, thats why I went to Imageready. Oddly enough its easy as hell to find PowerDVDs with keygens


I don't have a fucking clue about cracks or keygens or even what they actually do so I don't know what you're talking about. Nevermind, though, I'll TRY Imageready, if I can get a download of it. I'll fail, badly, but I'll try.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't have a fucking clue about cracks or keygens or even what they actually do so I don't know what you're talking about. Nevermind, though, I'll TRY Imageready, if I can get a download of it. I'll fail, badly, but I'll try.


:lmao at the HB thing


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

187 said:


> *Truth:* I miss Blink 182.
> 
> *Truth:* I'm bored but don't feel like reviewing my match of the day yet, too layzee right now.


I've downloaded the Steamboat/Flair match up but I haven't watched it just yet.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I have arrived.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I can now make gifs again


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> I've downloaded the Steamboat/Flair match up but I haven't watched it just yet.


I have a few of their matches on Flair's DVD. They're great matches, but the ring and all that shit just looks so god damn old compared to today and that's somewhat of a turn off for me, but the matches are great. 

I'm an atmosphere mark. :$


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Coolest video i've seen in a while - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1S0xbAfeow

Love it.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* I hate moving threads in the media section.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im gonna head out for a bit but when I get back....Im making RR 2004 gifs


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Mikeie™ said:


> *Truth:* I hate moving threads in the media section.


Ask for a raise.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I have a few of their matches on Flair's DVD. They're great matches, but the ring and all that shit just looks so god damn old compared to today and that's somewhat of a turn off for me, but the matches are great.
> 
> I'm an atmosphere mark. :$


I haven't seen the Flair/Steamboat NWA matches in a few years I still remember how great they where though. I really need to buy the Ric Flair DVD from Amazon.com I want to see the 92 Rumble again


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Ask for a raise.


I've only been a mod for about 33 hours, not asking for anything yet for now.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

CaLiGula getting banned just sucks.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I need to learn how to put animated gifs into banners on photoshop, or if it's even possible to do in that program.


1. make your banner.
2. open both banner and gif im imageready.
3. paste the frames onto the banner. 

you'll have to go back and forth between photoshop and imageready to edit the frames and such. Its pretty easy.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

A Bobby Lashley HB?

A Mr. Kennedy HB?!?


What's next????


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Bored and lazy, might watch some Indy DVD's


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> CaLiGula getting banned just sucks.


He'll be back.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> A Bobby Lashley HB?
> 
> A Mr. Kennedy HB?!?
> 
> ...


P1 Happy Birthday smiley?

Truth - I'm about to head out.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> CaLiGula getting banned just sucks.


I was unaware of this.. What happened??


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

It happened earlier, he will be back tho. :hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dude sent out a few harsh rep comments. Don't know what they were, but he's gone for 3 days.

He's always been cool to me though, so whatever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truthiness- Im back


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok then...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just got back from walmart I bought the new and improved dx dvd and had lunch at subway :yum:.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Dude sent out a few harsh rep comments. Don't know what they were, but he's gone for 3 days.
> 
> He's always been cool to me though, so whatever.


Didn't he get a "last chance" speech last time he was banned?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truthiness- Im back


Did the program work?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Did the program work?


Yep. making gifs from RR 04 right now 

Thanks again


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just got back from rugby practice. 'Twas fun.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I wanna know how to make gifs, i have imageready but have no clue. 

I wanna make Southpark gifs.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yep. making gifs from RR 04 right now
> 
> Thanks again


Yea, keygens are greatness


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^ :agree:




Diesel said:


> Truth - Just got back from rugby practice. 'Twas fun.


Hey John, wassup?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mikeie™ said:


> Didn't he get a "last chance" speech last time he was banned?


Don't know but it doesn't matter because Rajah has him on for 3 days and since he's the Admin if he were going to permanently ban him he'd have done it.

Cal does some goofy shit like that, but he's not bad. There's no reason why he should be banned for good. None at all, he's not even as bad as Sharp, who's never had shit done to him yet.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bought a bigger memory stick I can download matches save them to my psp then put the memory stick into the ps3 and transfer the videos onto there and watch them on my tv.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I wanna know how to make gifs, i have imageready but have no clue.
> 
> I wanna make Southpark gifs.


Everytime I made a gif from a cartoon the quality was so decreased it wasn't funny.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I wanna know how to make gifs, i have imageready but have no clue.
> 
> I wanna make Southpark gifs.


It actually very easy, since you already have imageready all you need is PowerDVD.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Don't know but it doesn't matter because Rajah has him on for 3 days and since he's the Admin if he were going to permanently ban him he'd have done it.
> 
> Cal does some goofy shit like that, but he's not bad. There's no reason why he should be banned for good. None at all, he's not even as bad as Sharp, who's never had shit done to him yet.


I recall 2Slick saying that Cali was on his last chance in that rant he made about Phenominal1.

But yeah, I've never personally had any problems with him.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Going to watch that dx dvd later I want to put some matches onto my ps3 first.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Not much Brian. You?

Truth - I'm 43 rep points away from +23. :$

Truth - Listening to Stone Sour.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Not much Brian. You?
> 
> Truth - I'm 43 rep points away from +23. :$
> 
> Truth - Listening to Stone Sour.


Im just making gifs, odd thing is, I cant find where all the caps I took went


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I just noticed how many people in this thread are from either Canada, or California :shocked:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: Youtube is getting sued for 1 Billion dollars

Truth: I'm downloading the only Smackdown I can find from 05


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I just noticed how many people in this thread are from either Canada, or California :shocked:


*Truth:* Canada > California


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm gonna make a new sig for every new episode of Southpark.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Fixed my problem


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: Youtube is getting sued for 1 Billion dollars


really? why?


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> really? why?


Viacom which runs a bunch of TV stations is sueing because a bunch of their copyrighted material is being shown on Youtube for free.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> really? why?


I was reading it in the newspaper in biology class apparently a company wanted over 100,00 videos removed for copyright reasons about a month ago and when Youtube didn't do it they got sued. I don't remember all the details



Mikeie™ said:


> Viacom which runs a bunch of TV stations is sueing because a bunch of their copyrighted material is being shown on Youtube for free.


Yeah it was Viacom, the magazine said there suing for shows like South Park and Spongebob


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Tomorrow is my last day of school before Spring Break starts.

Truth -


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mikeie™ said:


> *Truth:* Canada < California


:agree::


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Im just making gifs, odd thing is, I cant find where all the caps I took went


Press the advance button under preferences and make sure you designated the right folder


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Tomorrow is my last day of school before Spring Break starts.
> 
> Truth -


*Truth:* My break started last week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Press the advance button under preferences and make sure you designated the right folder


Just fixed that a second ago, Thanks though


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> Viacom which runs a bunch of TV stations is sueing because a bunch of their copyrighted material is being shown on Youtube for free.


1 Billion is ALOT of money.


Truth - I'm going cat fishin' later tonight


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mikeie™ said:


> *Truth:* My break started last week.


No need to rub it in. 

Truth - My Spring Break this year is sadly only 1 week long. Last year, and all the years before that, were all 2 weeks. Stupid highschool...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mikeie™ said:


> *Truth:* Canada > California













Truth peter says Canada sucks.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted some jack Evans gif in VIP


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Where Japan stuff go in Wrestling Multimedia sub section


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> No need to rub it in.
> 
> Truth - My Spring Break this year is sadly only 1 week long. Last year, and all the years before that, were all 2 weeks. Stupid highschool...


You think that sucks? My HS springbreak is only a 3 day weekend.

I was like "WTF?"


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> Where Japan stuff go in Wrestling Multimedia sub section


Other

NasJayz-
Peter doesn't count, he lives in Rhode Island, no one cares about it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> You think that sucks? My HS springbreak is only a 3 day weekend.
> 
> I was like "WTF?"


:lmao

Jayzus, that sucks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Im just making gifs, odd thing is, I cant find where all the caps I took went


You have to reassign a destination to your caps folder since you're using a different PowerDVD now. It's as if your old one never even existed now, as far as your computer goes.

Truth ~ Some Japanese wrestling game has Misawa and Kawada in it. I want that shit but it'd be impossible to get. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MONa4isltiw


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> *You have to reassign a destination to your caps folder since you're using a different PowerDVD now. It's as if your old one never even existed now, as far as your computer goes.*
> 
> Truth ~ Some Japanese wrestling game has Misawa and Kawada in it. I want that shit but it'd be impossible to get.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=MONa4isltiw


 
Yeah, Holt told me and I did it anyway before that. lol

Making a gif of the French Tickler :$


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Jayzus, that sucks.


Indeed. :sad:



Anyone a fisherman in here? I'm going cat fishin' later tonight, and I want to bring a varity of baits.

I already have Stinkbait, Hotdogs, and chicken liver. Anything else I'm forgeting??


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* OMG! Shootin' With Kingston just got here!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- This bad boy is gonna go in my sig soon


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- This bad boy is gonna go in my sig soon


:lmao


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Great GIF, Brye.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> *Truth:* Great GIF, Brye.


Thanks .

Truth- I always liked Rene Dupree


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm off to catch some flatheads 


Peace out


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm out for a while, gonna move some more threads in the media section.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> I'm out for a while, gonna move some more threads in the media section.


later, man


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I'm off to catch some flatheads
> 
> 
> Peace out


later


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm lmao at that GIF, Brye. You should use that. That GIF is hilarious.

*Truth:* Just reviewed Dragon vs. Nigel from Unified in my Match Of The Day Thread in the Other Wrestling Forum, three and a half pages, sadly. I need to find something better to do with my life.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

187 said:


> I'm lmao at that GIF, Brye. You should use that. That GIF is hilarious.
> 
> *Truth:* Just reviewed Dragon vs. Nigel from Unified in my Match Of The Day Thread in the Other Wrestling Forum, three and a half pages, sadly. I need to find something better to do with my life.


I think I'm gonna. And I just realized that he does another one in the match!

RR 2004 > all, unless Dupree did 3 French ticklers at a PPV once :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

:lmao Chaos got banned


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao Chaos got banned


Aww why :sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at 5 old threads being brought back by the same person in the WWE section.


Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao Chaos got banned


Yea. As soon as the news broke out the CaL was banned last night, someone mentioned that Chaos was banned too.

Don't know why he was banned. Could of been for the same thing CaL did...(or at least thats what someone speculated.)


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LOL at 5 old threads being brought back by the same person in the WWE section.
> 
> Yea. As soon as the news broke out the CaL was banned last night, someone mentioned that Chaos was banned too.
> 
> Don't know why he was banned. Could of been for the same thing CaL did...(or at least thats what someone speculated.)


Wait wasn't there another banning?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LOL at 5 old threads being brought back by the same person in the WWE section.
> 
> Yea. As soon as the news broke out the CaL was banned last night, someone mentioned that Chaos was banned too.
> 
> Don't know why he was banned. Could of been for the same thing CaL did...(or at least thats what someone speculated.)


Again? Why was Caligula banned? I'm always behind on the news, nobody ever informs me of anything that happens concerning this forum. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Chaos was banned for PM flaming. He just told me on MSN


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Why was caL banned?

EDIT : Oh, seen. Tool anyway.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Wait wasn't there another banning?


I dont know. Unless you're thinking of when Sinner got banned for a day.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

CaL was banned for rep flaming.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

187 said:


> Again? Why was Caligula banned? I'm always behind on the news, nobody ever informs me of anything that happens concerning this forum. :no:


"Abusing members via rep comments". 3 days.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LOL at 5 old threads being brought back by the same person in the WWE section.
> 
> Yea. As soon as the news broke out the CaL was banned last night, someone mentioned that Chaos was banned too.
> 
> Don't know why he was banned. Could of been for the same thing CaL did...(or at least thats what someone speculated.)


I'm sure he and Cal must have planned it or something thus the reason why they were banned at the same time. I feel bad for Jamie, he shouldn't of have been bought into it. After his last banning he told me he was going to clean up his posting etc...shame really.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^O


Brye said:


> Truth- Chaos was banned for PM flaming. He just told me on MSN


I wonder if he flamed RedSilver.....he's pretty much the reason CaL is banned. Could be the reason Chaos is gone too.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I dont know. Unless you're thinking of when Sinner got banned for a day.


oh yea

Truth: The last half of season six of Smallville has sucked balls :no:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Truth- It's sad to see Cali get banned :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^O
> 
> *I wonder if he flamed RedSilver.....he's pretty much the reason CaL is banned. Could be the reason Chaos is gone too*.


It was, he just told me


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> It was, he just told me


RedSilver got them both banned.:lmao

I cant wait to talk to CaL. This is crazy.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

caLi has been rep spamming me, but didn't bother me, someone must have complained to get him banned. Oh and truth...

...New Soprano's is weeks away and it's going to be brutal.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh, that's no big deal. I thought it was a permanent ban because of his past actions, I thought I heard Rajah say Cal had one more chance, guess I was wrong.

*Truth:* iMPACT! is on in one minute.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> RedSilver got them both banned.:lmao
> 
> I cant wait to talk to CaL. This is crazy.


yep.

And now he wants to tell you all to get on MSN because he's bored


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't see what was so wrong about this...........:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ 

new message from Choas: He said it took you F*ckers long enough to figure out he was banned


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RedSilver is a plumber^


Brye said:


> ^
> 
> new message from Choas: He said it took you F*ckers long enough to figure out he was banned


Guess no one cares about him.:sad: How long was he banned for? Because when the news broke that CaL was banned last night (around 3ish) someone else immediately said that Chaos was banned.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> RedSilver is a plumber^
> 
> Guess no one cares about him.:sad: How long was he banned for? Because when the news broke that CaL was banned last night (around 3ish) someone else immediately said that Chaos was banned.


10 days hes banned for.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> 10 days hes banned for.


Oops. I meant to ask how long have he been banned for.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^
> 
> new message from Choas: He said it took you F*ckers long enough to figure out he was banned


Apparently I was the only one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oops. I meant to ask how long have he been banned for.


Chaos says last night he was banned


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I posted some celeb pics.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'll check them out Guyan.

Truth- New message from Chaos, he wants to know why he got 10 days and Cal got 3


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

This place would go crazy if I was banned


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Holt for Mod!!

Srsly.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Holt for Mod!!
> 
> Srsly.


I'm not in good with enough powers that be to become a mod


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I'm not in good with enough powers that be to become a mod


<3 </3

*Truth:* No god damn stream for iMPACT, I'll just split it tomorrow


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I'm not in good with enough powers that be to become a mod



I've expressed my opinions on the staffing needs to the powers that be. 

Nothing will be even considered tho..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll most likely never be a mod. Its cool though.


Brye said:


> Truth- New message from Chaos, he wants to know why he got 10 days and Cal got 3


His flaming was probably worse than what CaL did. Not to mention I think Chaos was getting on a few people's nerves.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'll most likely never be a mod. Its cool though.
> 
> His flaming was probably worse than what CaL did. Not to mention I think Chaos was getting on a few people's nerves.


 
Yeah thats possibly it.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- I'll check them out Guyan.
> 
> Truth- New message from Chaos, he wants to know why he got 10 days and Cal got 3


CaL is less gay.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- New messages from Chaos

To FS: Thanks for sticking up for me

To Headliner: He told Redsilver to stick a broomstick up his ass


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching TV


message from chaos: Headliner, when and where were you guys talking about his banning first?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just came back from downtown, and picked up Genesis 2006 and Casino Royale. I also put Borat on hold, which I'll most likely pick up on Sunday, or so.

I haven't watched all of Genesis yet, but I watched Angle vs. Joe, and I have to admit. Damn good wrestling match, that was. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just came back from downtown, and picked up Genesis 2006 and Casino Royale. I also put Borat on hold, which I'll most likely pick up on Sunday, or so.
> 
> I haven't watched all of Genesis yet, but I watched Angle vs. Joe, and I have to admit. Damn good wrestling match, that was. :agree:


Nice. I saw Genisis on a crappy stream


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Watching TV
> 
> 
> message from chaos: Headliner, when and where were you guys talking about his banning first?


Last night in the TTT thread. All of us, (including CaL) were in the TTT thread when we randomly noticed that he was banned. Then someone posted in the TTT thread that Chaos was banned.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

lol, why was Chaos banned?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ PM flaming




Headliner said:


> Last night in the TTT thread. All of us, (including CaL) were in the TTT thread when we randomly noticed that he was banned. Then someone posted in the TTT thread that Chaos was banned.


ok. I'll tell him


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm currently ripping "Shootin' With Kingston" and it'll be available most likely some time tonight in the Other sub-forum in the media section.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Is he gone for good, or is it only temp?

Truth - Eating dinner and watching The Simpsons.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh, well tell Chaos I said:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ message sent 



Diesel said:


> Is he gone for good, or is it only temp?
> 
> Truth - Eating dinner and watching The Simpsons.


10 days


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh, okay.

Truth - I've acquired +23 rep. Time to test this sucker out. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Oh, okay.
> 
> Truth - I've acquired +23 rep. Time to test this sucker out. :$


Thank you for the +23


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Im here


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Come Whatever May by Stone Sour is a good song.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes I figured out how to put videos on my ps3. :hb 


Strange a mod repped flammed me and he didn't get in trouble. :side:.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth~* Just got done watching The Forgotten. Now its Forensic Detectives.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Come Whatever May by Stone Sour is a good song.


I'm really starting to get into Stone Sour.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I love being rich.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I'm really starting to get into Stone Sour.


Same. I didn't really notice them until I heard the song "Through Glass" awhile ago, and I liked it. So I downloaded a few more songs by them off their new album, and I liked all of those songs as well.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

It's hard to believe that the same person is the main man behind a decent band like Stone Sour and an atrocity like Slipknot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

According to South Park, the cure for SARS was chicken noodle soup, Dayquil and Sprite.

That's exactly why I love this show. So out of touch with reality.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> According to South Park, the cure for SARS was chicken noodle soup, Dayquil and Sprite.
> 
> That's exactly why I love this show. So out of touch with reality.


:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Burning a CD and heading out.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth- Ironically enough I am watching the new South Park "Cartman Sucks" on AllSP.com right now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

"Everyone, grab a chinese person, and rub them against the blankets. Make sure to get the SARs nice and deep!"

Funny episode. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> "Everyone, grab a chinese person, and rub them against the blankets. Make sure to get the SARs nice and deep!"
> 
> Funny episode. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Last night's south park was not the first time Cartman gave someone the mouth sex. Remember the "Simpsons already did it" episode?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

In regards to Nolo King...


Prime Time Keim said:


> You're the most underrated poster? God, you've been around here since August and I've never even heard of you. Seeing how you've posted so brilliantly, created most talked about discussions and have brought up some really good points....what a second - you haven't done any of that. Christ, you're overrating yourself by calling yourself underrated. You're not even rated. Underrated, overrated, I don't care what you are. As long as you can create a good talk, then you'd be okay. *But it looks like you can't even hold a candle to BadassBillyBong.... *


:lmao wow...


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Out!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love south park I want to download some episodes and put them on the ps3.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh my god I just heard on the news very close to my house there's a big ass fire and it's getting worse. I might have to be leaving my house .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Oh my god I just heard on the news very close to my house there's a big ass fire and it's getting worse. I might have to be leaving my house .


 Damn


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Holy shit man that's some bad news any idea what happened?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

No but the fire is getting down now I had a minor heart attack there it's at cal expo the whole thing was up in fire which is a few blocks from my house my sister had called me to tell me. looks like they containted it. Scary because I seen videos of that and seen it go for miles I taught that's what was going to happen because it's less then a mile from my house.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - flipping between all the ongoing NCAA Tourney games on March Madness on Demand.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good to know it's contained and you should be safe.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks like I can stop worrying .

Going back to watching the dx dvd I had stopped it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Angle not being in SVR2008, is going to suck.

He'll most likely be like the Jeff Hardy of SVR2007, and have like 30000000 CAWs, but still. Won't be the same. :sad:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Curretnly waching RAW since I missed it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Curretnly waching RAW since I missed it.


It was pretty good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Angle not being in SVR2008, is going to suck.
> 
> He'll most likely be like the Jeff Hardy of SVR2007, and have like 30000000 CAWs, but still. Won't be the same. :sad:


That's a shitty comparison if I ever did hear one. Angle and Jeff Hardy. 

Oh well, I don't care much. I never used Angle, and CM Punk, MVP and others being in will make up for it.

Truth ~ You must find the answer for yourself by taking an inward journey. Let the voices of our ancestors show you the way. Breathe. Breathe from the bag of visions.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Pyro what's that TM thing on ur username and same goes with NasJayz.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Still watching the news but should be no problem.


Edit it stands for trademark in the section for paid members only you can get put things in your user name.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> That's a shitty comparison if I ever did hear one. Angle and Jeff Hardy.
> 
> Oh well, I don't care much. I never used Angle, and CM Punk, MVP and others being in will make up for it.
> 
> Truth ~ You must find the answer for yourself by taking an inward journey. Let the voices of our ancestors show you the way. Breathe. Breathe from the bag of visions.


Comparison in terms of how much people want to play as them. Hardy by far has the most different CAWs for SVR2007, and I think in SVR2008, Angle will be the one who has that many different CAWs, because he's probably one of the most used guys in SVR2007. You know what I mean. 

And true. The new additions will definitely cover up the space nicely. I can't wait to destroy Miz and Jeff.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I heard Stephanie McMahon was personally writing all the storylines of SvR 2008.

Only games worth playing on that console is both God of War's and probably Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro, need a solid. Could you delete the map that RedSilver left as a rep comment. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Edited Double D Mac's rep.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Edited Double D Mac's rep.


Thanks.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> I heard Stephanie McMahon was personally writing all the storylines of SvR 2008.
> 
> Only games worth playing on that console is both God of War's and probably Kingdom Hearts.


Have you got the new God Of War game yet? I've been thinking about buying that and the first one at the same time, but I want to know how the second one is first.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

We had a fire here on Canford Heath once. It spread for 5 miles and came right close to my house. We got evacuted and stayed in a hotel for 3 days as it had ran out of grass but was still burning. It was dry so that didnt help either.

Quite fun though. I loved the mini bar in the Hotel.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Are you smarter then a 5th grader is a dumb show. What is this? the questions they ask so easy, they waste tv time on this :no:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Played it at Gamestop today. I don't have my PS2 since I sold it but that game makes me want it back.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Are you smarter then a 5th grader is a dumb show. What is this? *the questions they ask so easy*, they waste tv time on this :no:


Is that because they're easy enough for a 5th grader to answer?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Coverting the movie number 23 so I can put it on my ps3.

Hey Bubba I now know how to put videos onto the PS3.  no more dvd burning .


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I have re-arrived 

Truth - Noone has reviewed my BTB yet! Dammit!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Is that because they're easy enough for a 5th grader to answer?


this tv show is just a pure joke.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

NasJayz™ said:


> Coverting the movie number 23 so I can put it on my ps3.


That was a good movie, I really enjoyed it.

Truth - 300 is an amazing movie. It has to be seen in theaters, do not settle for a CAM or XVID download.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I was thinking about trading in 3 games for it at EB Games, actually. But I'm not sure which games I want to give up, since I like all of them. :$

Or I could just buy it normally, either one.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I have re-arrived
> 
> Truth - Noone has reviewed my BTB yet! Dammit!


No offence but i dont think you are known at all in BTB so maybe before you moan about reviews, you get yourself known. It took me 4 shows to get even one review.

"Just have a little patience."


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey Bubba, I got a quick question for ya.

Is your username named after a famous horse? 

The reason I ask, is because the last time I went to the race tracks, there was a horse named "Bubba T" and he had like a 20 race winning streak, and was said to be one of the fastest horses in the world. Hellz, I bet $10 smackers on him, and got $25 back .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Hey hey you you I could be your girlfriend.

More Truth: I'm thinking of changing my user title to how many threads I've closed just for the hell of it.

Even More Truth: I caught a puck at the hockey game tonight


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Good for you, Nas.



ThatzNotCool said:


> Hey Bubba, I got a quick question for ya.
> 
> Is your username named after a famous horse?
> 
> The reason I ask, is because the last time I went to the race tracks, there was a horse named "Bubba T" and he had like a 20 race winning streak, and was said to be one of the fastest horses in the world. Hellz, I bet $10 smackers on him, and got $25 back .


Pfft.

If anything, that horse is named after me. :gun: 

No, my name is based off my nickname in high school which was based off my full name.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> No offence but i dont think you are known at all in BTB so maybe before you moan about reviews, you get yourself known. It took me 4 shows to get even one review.
> 
> "Just have a little patience."


Wow.. Really? 4 shows? Jeez...


So how would I "get myself known?" Reviewing other BTB's I'm guessing??

And anyways, I already have people who said that they would review my show (Keep It Fresh, Boogeyman, Legend, ect..), I was just hoping they would have already reviewed it...

Awwz well....


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Played it at Gamestop today. I don't have my PS2 since I sold it but that game makes me want it back.


I loved fighting the Colossus


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Wow.. Really? 4 shows? Jeez...
> 
> 
> So how would I "get myself known?" Reviewing other BTB's I'm guessing??
> ...


If you review shows, it's common courtesy for them to review back as long as your review doesn't suck.

Some people don't follow that unwritten rule but most do and if they don't then they normally see their reviews decrease.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I don't have the patience for BTB


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMP, you're a pretty big fan of TNA, so I'll ask you.

How is Genesis 2006?

I bought it on DVD earlier, and so far have only watched Angle vs. Joe (Damn good match, by the way), but I'm about to watch the rest of it. So I'm wondering if I can expect a good show.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: thank god, Lakers are showing right now. 51-51, damn denver came back, and tied it. Are you smarter then a 5th grader is so weak, come on, this makes mike tyson look like albert einstein.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I don't have the patience for BTB


I was only able to do one and it was a shitty one too.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I want to request a masters of the Universe banner but can't find any good pics


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I don't have the patience for BTB


Most people don't and others call it a waste of time but meh, I only do it when I'm bored and sometimes it's fun to create your own storylines and write them down and whatever so I don't feel that I'm wasting too much of my time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> AMP, you're a pretty big fan of TNA, so I'll ask you.
> 
> How is Genesis 2006?
> 
> I bought it on DVD earlier, and so far have only watched Angle vs. Joe (Damn good match, by the way), but I'm about to watch the rest of it. So I'm wondering if I can expect a good show.


AJ/Christian > Angle/Joe

That's all you need to know


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Red Man's Greed is now one of my favourite episodes of South Park. I just watched it again, and am hooked. Everything is funny. The way the Indians laugh, the song of the sparrow line, the Chinese people rubbed on the blankets to infect them with sars, the bag of visions which is just a paper bag with paint thinner in it. Everything. :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> AJ/Christian > Angle/Joe
> 
> That's all you need to know


Cool, I'll watch that match first, then.



> Truth ~ Red Man's Greed is now one of my favourite episodes of South Park. I just watched it again, and am hooked. Everything is funny. The way the Indians laugh, the song of the sparrow line, the Chinese people rubbed on the blankets to infect them with sars, the bag of visions which is just a paper bag with paint thinner in it. Everything.


I really liked the part where Randy said something along the lines of...

"There's only a 98% chance that I'll live."

Such good odds. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Cool, I'll watch that match first, then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was funny. I'll take everything I mentioned over it, though. And this one:

Stan: We just have to figure out a way to raise 3 hundred thousand dollars.

Cartman: Wait a minute! I've got it you guys! We can get Kyle infected with AIDS! And then start a charity organization that we steal money from! C'mon, let's go!

*runs off*

*comes back after seeing no one run with him*

Cartman (in a soft, innocent voice) No, we can't give Kyle AIDS?

:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Haha. A funny episode, that is. What season is that off again? 8?

Truth - Rock Balboa comes out next Tuesday. I'm definitely giving that a rent.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anybody know what happened to all the prenium stuff?? It's gone on the index for some reason.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Looking up highlight/tribute vids of wrestlers on youtube. 

I even found a Carlito one


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Nice gif in your sig, Holt

Chris Tucker is the shit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Haha. A funny episode, that is. What season is that off again? 8?
> 
> Truth - Rock Balboa comes out next Tuesday. I'm definitely giving that a rent.


Close, season 7. Season 8 is the Good Times With Weapons season.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Got some homework to do but might wait until the morning (about 8:30 or so) to do it. Class at 10:30.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Anybody know what happened to all the prenium stuff?? It's gone on the index for some reason.


Anybody??


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Speaking of Tucker, here's the teaser trailer for Rush Hour 3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPCrfsVzjyk

Seems funny. :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Seems funny. :agree:


Better be for how much they're paying Chris Tucker for it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Got some homework to do but might wait until the morning (about 8:30 or so) to do it. Class at 10:30.


nice sig


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If Pittsburgh really did win the Stanley Cup, then I would be tuning in for the next Kurt Angle interview on Bubba The Love Sponge, where he claims he used voodoo to allow his spirit to leave his body temporarily and engulf the entire Penguins team, hence he really won the Cup.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Anybody??


huh?


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Speaking of Tucker, here's the teaser trailer for Rush Hour 3.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPCrfsVzjyk
> 
> Seems funny. :agree:


Thankz Bro. 

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> If Pittsburgh really did win the Stanley Cup, then I would be tuning in for the next Kurt Angle interview on Bubba The Love Sponge, where he claims he used voodoo to allow his spirit to leave his body temporarily and engulf the entire Penguins team, hence he really won the Cup.


:lmao

I actually wouldn't be suprised if he said that.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Close, season 7. Season 8 is the *Good Times With Weapons *season.


Xbox Live gave it's users that for free, AND in HD. 

Almost all South Park episodes are available for download at the Marketplace.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I am going to DL this cam of 300 - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328296

*Truth:* I look forward to the NHL postseason much more than NFL playoffs or March madness. Actually, I couldn't give a shit less about basketball, pro or college.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Xbox Live gave it's users that for free, AND in HD.
> 
> Almost all South Park episodes are available for download at the Marketplace.


Very nice.

Truth ~ Downloading South Park isn't really needed actually, though, because of allsp.com. Every South Park episode, anytime you want it, streamed off...I think it's Daily Motion but I don't know.

www.allsp.com

I don't even need that though, I have the DVD's of season 1 through 9. Well, I guess I need it for 10 and 11 for the time being...


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Holy shit! Huge Jericho news, better check this out!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328375


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I look forward to the NHL postseason much more than NFL playoffs or March madness. Actually, I couldn't give a shit less about basketball, pro or college.


To quote Kurt Angle when talking about Pittsburgh sports teams:

"The Pens aren't that bad, but nobody cares about hockey."


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Aren't the Penguins coming to Kansas City or something? I was hoping for a Pro basketball team, but oh wells.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> To quote Kurt Angle when talking about Pittsburgh sports teams:
> 
> "The Pens aren't that bad, but nobody cares about hockey."


He said that?

He just went up 10 points on my cool meter.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> He said that?
> 
> *He just went up 10 points on my cool meter.*


Hey thats one of my lines, pay me royalties bitch :cuss:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> He said that?


Yeah, it was as a heel around 2000/2001, can't remember for sure.

He came out to a nice pop, then proceeded to talk shit about the Pittsburgh sports teams. Needless to say, he was booed after that.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey every one.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Holy shit! Huge Jericho news, better check this out!
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328375


Haha, got me 

About the Pens, no, they found a new arena in Pittsburgh so they're staying.

To Delfin, I enjoy the NHL Playoffs more than any other post season other than maybe March Madness. I just like the NCAA Basketball Tourney because it's fun to fill out and bet on brackets with friends. NHL is the best though because they play a best of 7 and any team has a shot unlike the other sports which are 9/10 predictable.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ The Super Bowl should be extended to 7 games. That way, the NFL easily get more money and ratings. Every other major sporting event goes to 7 games, so they should to.

Won't affect me though as I don't watch football.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Aren't the Penguins coming to Kansas City or something? I was hoping for a Pro basketball team, but oh wells.


No they got a deal for a new Pittsburgh arena and are staying here for 30 years.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ The Super Bowl should be extended to 7 games. That way, the NFL easily get more money and ratings. Every other major sporting event goes to 7 games, so they should to.
> 
> Won't affect me though as I don't watch football.


I disagree. Unless it was over like a 7 week span, which would be retarded, imo. >_>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ The Super Bowl should be extended to 7 games. That way, the NFL easily get more money and ratings. Every other major sporting event goes to 7 games, so they should to.
> 
> Won't affect me though as I don't watch football.


Best of 7 is a bit much, considering that they only play 16 games in the regular season.

A best 2/3 wouldn't be bad, though.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Over a 7 week period people would lose interest, but for pure sporting fans it'd be good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not over 7 weeks, same way they do it in the MLB, NBA and NHL within a week or 2. I don't see why they can't do it if the other sports do it. Would only make their fans even happier than they already are that they get more football. Course, then you'd have the side who won the first game pissed that they're not the champs anymore, but whatever. >_>


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I am really looking forward to next week's smackdown


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess because football is a very physical game (contact wise) which is why they don't have games within a few days of each other. Not to take away from other sports, but that would be my guess.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Not over 7 weeks, same way they do it in the MLB, NBA and NHL within a week or 2. I don't see why they can't do it if the other sports do it. Would only make their fans even happier than they already are that they get more football. Course, then you'd have the side who won the first game pissed that they're not the champs anymore, but whatever. >_>


The players need time to rest and heal up. Plus the more they play in a short period of time increases the risk of injury. We like the "You've got one chance" kind of thing about the SuperBowl also, make or break your season in one game. I love it.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Fatigue is a major issues for teams going into the finals.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I guess because football is a very physical game (contact wise) which is why they don't have games within a few days of each other. Not to take away from other sports, but that would be my guess.


Meh, Hockey is just as physical IMO.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Baseball is the most physical sports in existence


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Baseball is the most physical sports in existence


No lying in the truth thread.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I don’t know about that. Ping Pong gets pretty intense. Ever been hit with a Ping Pong ball traveling at 110 MPH? Me neither.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, Hockey is just as physical IMO.


Hockey is definitely a contact sport, no doubt about it, but I don't believe that there is as much overall physical contact as football, IMO.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The new dx dvd is great. Next month when I get payed I'm getting the mania set from mania 1 to mania 22. Then as soon as 23 comes out I'm getting that too.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> The new dx dvd is great. Next month when I get payed I'm getting the mania set from mania 1 to mania 22. Then as soon as 23 comes out I'm getting that too.


New DX + Great = Impossible.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah the DX DVD is awesome seen the first disk!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I was thinking Golf is pretty bad.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Hockey is definitely a contact sport, no doubt about it, but I don't believe that there is as much overall physical contact as football, IMO.


Eh, I don't know. To combine the hitting in hockey there's also the fear of 100MPH hockey pucks coming at you.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I was thinking Golf is pretty bad.


Golf is gangsta.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait for the other two disks.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Eh, I don't know. To combine the hitting in hockey there's also the fear of 100MPH hockey pucks coming at you.


400 pound Bubba crushing your legs. Beat that.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah golf is bad but what about fishing you have to worry about jaws coming after you.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

To get back to truth telling....

*Truth:* Watching Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs Mickie Knuckles & Ian Rotten from IWA-MS's Winter Wars 2007. Sick match, Necro breaks Mickie's nose right in the bridge with a straight punch.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm terrified of sharks buddy.

Hey how come u havn't been on MSN for ages? NasJayz


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> Yeah golf is bad but what about fishing you have to worry about jaws coming after you.


:lmao 

I laughed. idk.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I always forget to start msn plus I don't really like talking by messenger.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> 400 pound Bubba crushing your legs. Beat that.


Bubba isn't 400 pounds...I don't think.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Real men play tiddlywinks.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Golf is not bad nor is fishing is it just me.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

GA, You put to many points in the bank, you're now minus.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I use to be scared of those Jaws movies when I was a kid.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

300 was a pretty good movie. I marked out when they should Venom in the new Spiderman trailer though. Someone should make a gif of that for me.

:side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: requested a banner

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3762571#post3762571


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> 300 was a pretty good movie. I marked out when they should Venom in the new Spiderman trailer though. Someone should make a gif of that for me.
> 
> :side:


Do you have the urge to kill Persians after seeing that movie? Because I did.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bubba isn't 400 pounds...I don't think.


 

Of course he is. Don't you know anything?



> ^^ You put to many points in the bank, you're now minus.


I noticed. I don't care though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Do you have the urge to kill Persians after seeing that movie? Because I did.


I do. Luckly I'm getting God of War 2 on monday to satisfy that urge.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Do you have the urge to kill Persians after seeing that movie? Because I did.


I killed 4 Persians outside the theater, I couldn't help myself. :no:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Of course he is. Don't you know anything?


Someone isn't respecting my usertitle.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Of course he is. Don't you know anything?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed. I don't care though.


I know some stuff but I didn't know Bubba was 4 pounds.

Truth: Seeing 300 this weekend


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I killed 4 Persians outside the theater, I couldn't help myself. :no:


I can't blame you. I saw it with a friend and I asked him if he knew any Persians...... and if he had a battle axe :side:


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Finally finished ripping the audio from the Kingston Shoot, uploading now.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Someone isn't respecting my usertitle.


I didn't know you went Jeff Jarrett mode. Listen to him slapnuts.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I can't blame you. I saw it with a friend and I asked him if he knew any Persians...... and if he had a battle axe :side:


Battle Axe? I killed them with my bare hands


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: ZEUS IS IN THIS EPISODE OF FRESH PRINCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I didn't know you went Jeff Jarret mode. Listen to him slapnuts.


It's the only useful thing he's promoted in his entire career.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: ZEUS IS IN THIS EPISODE OF FRESH PRINCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cool. You're watching it too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Battle Axe? I killed them with my bare hands


I didn't want to get my hands all bloody.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure every line of that movie was yelled.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> It's the only useful thing he's promoted in his entire career.


Ya. When are you going to do something useful? :flip


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure every line of that movie was yelled.


SPARTANS!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: ZEUS IS IN THIS EPISODE OF FRESH PRINCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm watching


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> SPARTANS!!!!!!


MADNESS?

THIS

IS 

SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I'm watching


lol. "You can call me ******."


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure every line of that movie was yelled.


Which made it even better :agree:

Truth:Masters of the Universe was one of my favorite movies as a kid

Who's seen it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I miss Fresh Prince, I'm glad Nick airs like 10 episodes every night.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DJ Jazzy Jeff :lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Ya. When are you going to do something useful? :flip


Right now.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Right now.


You are my hero!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Right now.


Oh Damn. GA's gone... again.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Really? Is anyone suprised?

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oh shit....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Bubba must have been in a good mood when he didn't ban Phenners.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Bubba must have been in a good mood when he didn't ban Phenners.


More or less. I could of warned him, but I don't really mess with the system. The Mod CP is good enough for me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I was looking at the pics on my computer I still have those pics of just Chelsey :lmao .


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I always forget to start msn plus I don't really like talking by messenger.


Oh then it's fine because I was just wondering, but we have WF to talk!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sonic is a gangsta *****.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Sonic is a gangsta *****.


Not really actually.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> Sonic is a gangsta *****.


Thats not gangsta


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Girl Scout cookies are the food of the gods.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Those jeans are more 70's than "gangsta".


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Thats not gangsta


I know but that's all that came up when i typed in sonic is gangsta. fucking google.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Girl Scout cookies are the food of the gods.


Fuck yeah.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey u guys have a problem with donating money to the bank????????


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Someone should make a thread about Montreal. Those are always entertaining.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Someone should make a thread about Montreal. Those are always entertaining.


I would but I don't post in the WWE section.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I would but I don't post in the WWE section.


It would be a few seconds and painless. Just state how Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels is a prick and you'll get 20+ pages.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This is a Vince Russo segment to the highest degree:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Winr-AogJg4


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> It would be a few seconds and painless. Just state how Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels is a prick and you'll get 20+ pages.


Why can't Earl Hebner be the prick?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why can't Earl Hebner be the prick?


Cause Earl Hebner is the man.

Vince McMahon or Triple H could be pricks. You could use Vince Russo too because it seems like it's in style to hate him plus he was around back then and Mick Foley was mad at him for it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Cause Earl Hebner is the man.
> 
> Vince McMahon or Triple H could be pricks. You could use Vince Russo too because it seems like it's in style to hate him plus he was around back then and Mick Foley was mad at him for it.


Meh, maybe after Adult Swim.

Truth: This thread is no fun at night without Cali


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - This thread seems to die whenever I post in it....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, maybe after Adult Swim.
> 
> Truth: This thread is no fun at night without Cali


I agree. The three days are passing slowly. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> This is a Vince Russo segment to the highest degree:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Winr-AogJg4


Yes, yes it is:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> oo cowardly to challenge Leonidas man to man, he fixes his attention on Queen Gorgo (Lena Headey), a loyal wife and Spartan patriot who fights the good fight on the home front. Gorgo understands her husband’s noble purpose, the higher cause for which he is willing to sacrifice his life. “Come home with your shield or on it,” she tells him as he heads off into battle after a night of somber marital whoopee. Later she observes that “freedom is not free.”
> 
> Another movie — Matt Stone and Trey Parker’s “Team America,” whose wooden puppets were more compelling actors than most of the cast of “300” — calculated the cost at $1.05.


:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - When I clicked this thread, to took me the page where everyone was arguing Austin/Hart and Benoit/Angle.

Austin/Hart wasn't overrated for the lone fact that it put over Austin. As for Angle/Benoit...I'm sick of hearing about that match. It wasn't even the best they've had together. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - When I clicked this thread, to took me the page where everyone was arguing Austin/Hart and Benoit/Angle.
> 
> Austin/Hart wasn't overrated for the lone fact that it put over Austin. As for Angle/Benoit...I'm sick of hearing about that match. It wasn't even the best they've had together. :side:


I'm pretty sure Pyro was the only one that thought Angle/Benoit was the better match, wasn't he?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure Pyro was the only one that thought Angle/Benoit was the better match, wasn't he?


Yes sir.

You know the worst part? Pyro is a herder. He has a huge flock of sheep that'll repeat his every word. So sad. Now a lot of posters think that Benoit/Angle is the best match in WWE history. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> You know the worst part? Pyro is a herder. He has a huge flock of sheep that'll repeat his every word. So sad. Now a lot of posters think that Benoit/Angle is the best match in WWE history. :no:


That dude Legend is the absolute worst. His opinion is basically a carbon copy of Pyros.


I remember a few months ago when Pyro was talking about music a lot more then he does now, everyone in this thread had an Iron Maiden CD cover as their avatar. :lmao


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Austin/Hart rules.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> That dude Legend is the absolute worst. His opinion is basically a carbon copy of Pyros.
> 
> 
> I remember a few months ago when Pyro was talking about music a lot more then he does now, everyone in this thread had an Iron Maiden CD cover as their avatar. :lmao


Ya, and there was the Metallica phase last Spring/Summer. Everyone thought Metallica was the best band.

I honestly believe posters are afraid to have their own opinion. Such a pity. :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anybody know who the poster "ESPN" is from Chris Heel's forum? And is he on WF?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KENT JONES HACKED INTO RVDTITO'S ACCOUNT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHn7I7txSH4

BEST THING EVER.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> KENT JONES HACKED INTO RVDTITO'S ACCOUNT
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHn7I7txSH4
> 
> BEST THING EVER.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao


Finally someone shut them up.

Too bad it was Kent Jones but he shut them up none the less. Say what you want about him, he always manages to pull a huge swerve every now and then.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Finally someone shut them up.
> 
> Too bad it was Kent Jones but he shut them up none the less. Say what you want about him, he always manages to pull a huge *swerve* every now and then.


True. And swerve was the first thing I thought.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=89432
that guy sig almost blinded me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> True. And swerve was the first thing I thought.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=89432
> that guy sig almost blinded me.


I can't ever read that monstrosity.


I still think Kent Jones' best swerve is when he wore a mask and pretended to be a WWE shooter and made friends with all the other WWE shooters and then pulled the rug from under then.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Ya, and there was the Metallica phase last Spring/Summer. Everyone thought Metallica was the best band.
> 
> I honestly believe posters are afraid to have their own opinion. Such a pity. :no:


I am but I think it's better that I don't post my opinion.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I can't ever read that monstrosity.
> 
> 
> I still think Kent Jones' best swerve is when he wore a mask and pretended to be a WWE shooter and made friends with all the other WWE shooters and then pulled the rug from under then.


:lmao He must study Russoism.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: ESPN is on here and I believe his username is ESPN166.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

thx


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Kent "Controversy"™ Jones

:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Just finished watching RAW


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Should really be getting to bed. Good night everyone.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ See ya Dark Church


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> That dude Legend is the absolute worst. His opinion is basically a carbon copy of Pyros.
> 
> 
> I remember a few months ago when Pyro was talking about music a lot more then he does now, everyone in this thread had an Iron Maiden CD cover as their avatar.


Crossface(tm) is the biggest Pyro sheep ever. His favorite wrestlers were Kennedy, Benoit, Finlay, and Undertaker, he hated Orton, he liked Iron Maiden (although I don't blame him for that) and he even got his user name edited to have the (TM) thing on the end. Biggest sheep ever.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ So you're saying that he's trying to be like Pyro?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL. I'm bookmarking this.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Crossface(tm) is the biggest Pyro sheep ever. His favorite wrestlers were Kennedy, Benoit, Finlay, and Undertaker, he hated Orton, he liked Iron Maiden (although I don't blame him for that) and he even got his user name edited to have the (TM) thing on the end. Biggest sheep ever.


If he could change his name I bet he would change it to Pyrojr™


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ That's kind of funny.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - Smackdown! was decent this week.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Well smackdown pretty much is always decent well IMO anyway.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ Can someone tell me what happened please?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Watching the 2nd disk of the dx dvd.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ Jave u seen the first one yet?


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I just realised I can stay up and watch Wrestlemania live as it's in the Easter holidays.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> KENT JONES HACKED INTO RVDTITO'S ACCOUNT
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHn7I7txSH4
> 
> BEST THING EVER.


Damn that is awesome. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I've been on this CP for a long time.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> ^^ Jave u seen the first one yet?


Before I watched the 2nd one I watched it but it's getting late after it is done i'll watch the third one tomarrow.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^^ OK then because I've only seen the first one.

So can anyone tell the the results of Smackodwn if it's not too much trouble?


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - I'm here.

What's going on?


----------



## joshinator98 (May 10, 2006)

Ive just found out about the wrestling multimedia section and it is amazing


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^^ Yeah hepas of forums aye


----------



## joshinator98 (May 10, 2006)

With some great matches and its free


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ Of course it's free


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would but I have not seen smackdown yet.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

OK I see u live in California any way gotta to go see ya NssJayz


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

truth - getting ready to go see hot fuzz


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

RedSilver™ said:


> truth - getting ready to go see hot fuzz


Ive heard it's a sweet movie. It was just released in Australia today and since the holidays are coming up in like two weeks, I'll probably see it then.


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

Kronical™ said:


> Ive heard it's a sweet movie. It was just released in Australia today and since the holidays are coming up in like two weeks, I'll probably see it then.



Shaun of the dead was a crack up so im hoping this one will be the same.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> OK I see u live in California any way gotta to go see ya NssJayz


See Ya.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

RedSilver™ said:


> Shaun of the dead was a crack up so im hoping this one will be the same.


Never seen Shaun of the dead before, never heard of it actually. What was it about?


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

Kronical™ said:


> Never seen Shaun of the dead before, never heard of it actually. What was it about?



Oh man its the best movie ever. Its a spoof on the whole zombie movie scene. Its title spoof's day of the dead. (zombie horror movie) Its made by the same guys who made "hot fuzz" (the two main characters). Greatest movie to come out of pom land by far! Trust me go and rent it befor you see hot fuzz cos i already know they do a few things in relation to shaun of the dead in hot fuzz.



*edit* Im out now to go see it. Booyah!


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

RedSilver™ said:


> Oh man its the best movie ever. Its a spoof on the whole zombie movie scene. Its title spoof's day of the dead. (zombie horror movie) Its made by the same guys who made "hot fuzz" (the two main characters). Greatest movie to come out of pom land by far! Trust me go and rent it befor you see hot fuzz cos i already know they do a few things in relation to shaun of the dead in hot fuzz.
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* Im out now to go see it. Booyah!


Sounds pretty good, I'll see what I can do.

Have fun dude.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Anyone here?

Am i alone?


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Anyone here?
> 
> Am i alone?


I'm here :agree:


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Kronical™ said:


> I'm here :agree:


I am here as well.


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

RedSilver™ said:


> truth - getting ready to go see hot fuzz




Friggin awesome movie. As funny, If not funnier than shaun of the dead!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Here. What Up All?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Hey Ste. Got indoor soccer tommorrow


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: Here. What Up All?




Truth - Its just me and you here.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Hey Ste. Got indoor *soccer* tommorrow


Football*

Truth: Steve will lose tommorow.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Kent hacked Bill & Doug's (aka RVDTITO) YouTube page LAWLS.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Football*
> 
> Truth: Steve will lose tommorow.


Oh we'll see about that.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Oh we'll see about that.


Truth: All there is left to do is see.... and sleep.
I'm off to bed, cya later.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I am also now here


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

truth - time for bed. sooner i wake sooner i surf.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm downloading the main event for a little crazy ass indy show I went to back in Febuary. I hope I can be seen in the crowd!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to watch the end of Destination X now


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I just had a slip of champagne for the first time. Some strong wine there. Not bad, but not for my taste.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You are my hero!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, wait until I'm banned to throw shots out. Not only have you proved to the entire forum that you're an asshole prick, you're also a pussy.

*Truth:* Don't get close to that guy, people. He'll turn on you for ABSOLUTELY NO REASON. DTA. Don't Trust Alabaster.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Yeah, wait until I'm banned to throw shots out. Not only have you proved to the entire forum that you're an asshole prick, you're also a pussy.
> 
> *Truth:* Don't get close to that guy, people. He'll turn on you for ABSOLUTELY NO REASON. DTA. Don't Trust Alabaster.



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Internet beef makes me laugh.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow ... Just wow .....


Truth - Eating Apple Jacks :yum:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

As far as liqour goes I can't drink wine. Champagne is alright but normally prefer Appleton or some BEERS.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MVP Weedman said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Internet beef makes me laugh.


This isn't internet beef, its one sad person acting like a mental patient while me , K, Terrell , Mac, and others just sit on the sidelines and laugh. Don't make this out to be something that it aint


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Truth - I am always depressed.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

No I am not just joking I just find it funny.

Can not wait for the Madness to start today it prempts SD up here but whatever.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Órale, Viva la raza!


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth: That Jucie Bar Juvi promo Delfin posted yesterday is the funniest thing I have seen in a while honestly.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I have a very bad cold


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Truth: That Jucie Bar Juvi promo Delfin posted yesterday is the funniest thing I have seen in a while honestly.


It was hilarious in the way that its funny how much of an idiot Juvi is. I may even put a quote in my sig.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Truth: That Jucie Bar Juvi promo Delfin posted yesterday is the funniest thing I have seen in a while honestly.


Funnier then this Kennedy promo?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7HuCKoMBkmg

I think not.. 



lol actually I have never seen the promo. Can someone hook me up?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I mark for Juvi honestly I marked heavey when he first came to the WWE on Velocity. The Mexicools were such a good stable but Juvi/Pshcoisis just couldn't get away from being complete dumb asses.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: The ignore List is a wonderful invention :agree:


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> No I am not just joking I just find it funny.
> 
> Can not wait for the Madness to start today it prempts SD up here but whatever.


Yeah I usually watch SD on The Score. But if you have CW, they'll be showing it there tonite.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I <3 Holt 

School was cancelled due to bad weather...w00t! Although, I will be fucking PISSED if I can't go to the indy show tonight...there's only gonna be like 30 people there, meaning the chances of meeting Kingston, Hero, etc, are extremely high.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> *Funnier then this Kennedy promo?*
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=7HuCKoMBkmg
> 
> I think not..


Yes.

Watch this:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tAaK6W2NkOw

:lmao


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I would rather watch March Madness anyway for the most part.

Also I wnat to see Lashely hit the RUNNING POWERSLAM on my man Orton tonight as that is when I get ECW.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - March Break is about to fukin' end for me


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth- I don't do much work currently so no real March Break for me when you just sit around at your house and chill I am taking a year off from University this year. 

Also we get Febuary Break from Uni up here in the Maritimes for some reason.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I <3 Holt


Oh no you too, whats with all these queers trying to get at me


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Thinking of joinig EPW..


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh no you too, whats with all these queers trying to get at me


I prefer bi-curious, thank you very much. This way, if anything goes wrong, I can just pray the gay away.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh no you too, whats with all these queers trying to get at me


I love you Holt


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Yes.
> 
> Watch this:
> 
> ...


Alright. It's downloading.... But it may take long cause I got like 3 youtube vids downloading at once... :sad: 




> Truth - Thinking of joinig EPW..


Give it a shot :agree:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

What is EPW?

Truth: My buddy is looking up purposely bad ass rap videos on Youtube like Throw Some Ds for some gay ass reason. I think I am bouncing back to my place soon.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Went to school 2 hours early this morning to do what I thought was homework which was due today. As it turns it, it wasn't homework, it wasn't due, and I wasted 2 hours of sleep and time doing something I didn't have to.

Good times.

*Truth:* Finishing up my DL of 300.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I suddenly feel very uncomfortable.........and a little flattered


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I love Holt women :side:


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Give it a shot :agree:


Hmmm. I'll make a decsion within the next hour lol. Seems hard tho..


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey, Delfin I was just talking about that Juice Bar vid thanks man that was hilarious and I am a Juvi mark.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I suddenly feel very uncomfortable.........and a little flattered


Well, you're black. That pretty much explains the symptoms.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* I'm ill which means i can work on my BTB. Which means it might be up on Wrestlemania day.

*Another truth-* Illness and snowed in is always good for doing more work on BTB, although that doesnt stop me at work.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> What is EPW?


Edge Pro Wrestling. Section here at WF, where you create your wrestler and roleplay. ThatzNotCool can give you details. :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

All this love is nice, but don't none of you go all crazy and start e-stalking me and annoying my e-friends in an attempt to talk to me. yea, thats right, I went there


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I like Juvi for a few reasons.

1.) He was a pretty good high flyer
2.) His mask was tuff
3.) Juice Bar promo
4.) Constantly ripping off the Rock's catchphrases in WCW
5.) Getting fired from WCW for freaking out in a hotel on ecstasy (reportedly)


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh yeah gotcha I have heard of that just didn't get the abberviation.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> All this love is nice, but don't none of you go all crazy and start e-stalking me and annoying my e-friends in an attempt to talk to me. yea, thats right, I went there


That's too much work.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> What is EPW?


E-Fed organization. Where you crate your own wrestler, and take on other created wrestlers. Everytime you have a match, you write a story about your character. Whoever has the best story wins.

Like DeAngelo Williams in my signiture..


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I like Juvi for his Juice Bar promo and his botched 450 Splash which broke Kidman's nose.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I like Juvi for a few reasons.
> 
> 1.) He was a pretty good high flyer
> 2.) His mask was tuff
> ...


Juvi=P.I.M.P straight up

His WWE work was markable as well imo. Not as good but I just found the Mexicools so funny. Juvi in the WWE in the cruiser or tag divisions cutting funny promos was too good to last cuz Juvi is a dumbass.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Nice gif Deflin.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth- *I tried EPW but doing the Newsletter, Working and writing my BTB is enough work for me. Its a shame because i was a good Roleplayer back in the day. Oh well, maybe one day when i'm like 80.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Delango Williams is the name of a running back on the Carolina Panthers second year in from Memphis I have no idea why I felt the need to say that for some reason. He may get more carries then Foster next season.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* All these bandwagon fans around the Pittsburgh area for the Pens piss me off. 

*Truth:* I hope this 300 cam is good enough quality to put on DVD so I can watch it later. I know it won't be great, but I've seen some decent cams before.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* All these bandwagon fans around the Pittsburgh area for the Pens piss me off.
> 
> *Truth:* I hope this 300 cam is good enough quality to put on DVD so I can watch it later. I know it won't be great, but I've seen some decent cams before.


Get used to it. When the Canes went to the playoffs and eventually won the cup, it was nothing but bandwagon fans. I enjoyed making them look stupid by asking them pretty simple questions that they couldn't answer.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Delango Williams is the name of a running back on the Carolina Panthers second year in from Memphis I have no idea why I felt the need to say that for some reason. He may get more carries then Foster next season.


Ya, he took the name from me


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Upset that the Lakers are on a losing streak.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Bandwagon fans are the way of the NHL in 75% of markets minimum. 

I am from Columbus who have the Bluejackets for some reaosn I can tell you factually that everyone I knows there doesn't care at all about the Jackets the negative is I am not sure if people would care if they were good.

I said it yesterday Delfin the Pens are good but watch the Devils win it where no one cares at all parking lot Cup parade and they play a somewhat boring style it is the NHL way.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Ya, he took the name from me


:lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I thought last night's Impact show flew by pretty fast. I know it's an hour. But wow, did time go quick.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I thought last night's Impact show flew by pretty fast. I know it's an hour. But wow, did time go quick.


I know. The show ws alright to me..


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I wonder if I start worshiping MVP like Kennedy does with Pyro, would there be a sudden surge of new MVP fan


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

MVP is Ballin I mark for the Ballin elbow drop and when he wins the US title at mania.

Yeah Impact was okay last night it always goes by really quick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I wonder if I start worshiping MVP like Kennedy does with Pyro, would there be a sudden surge of new MVP fan


Doubt it, you're not a SMod.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm already a MVP Fan, no bandwagonner.

Truth: There would be probably.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

MVP is the greatest.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Doubt it, you're not a SMod.


Oh yea, I forgot that part, silly me


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I wonder if I start worshiping MVP like Kennedy does with Pyro, would there be a sudden surge of new MVP fan


Only if Pyro starts it aswell.

Truth: Pyro should start worshipping some crappy wrestler to see how many new marks emerge after him.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Kennedy is loved on these forums though I do like him quite a bit myself but I can't say anythign about it really.

Also he is the favorite for the MITB by quite a bit but Orton also has a chance if they deciede to give him a strong push. But it will probably be Ken Kennedy.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Kennedy is gonna win MITB


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

King Booker will win :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I still say Orton has a better shot of winning since he was brought over to fued with HHH


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Truth - HBK is the new WWE champion at Wrestlemania..I Hope


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> King Booker will win :side:


I forgot he was even in it.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Matt Hardy has it in the bag 

:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I forgot he was even in it.


Most people have.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Most people have.


He got his push, back to the mid card he goes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He got his push, back to the mid card he goes.


Yep. I actually liked his title reign, he played a good comedic heel.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yep. I actually liked his title reign, he played a good comedic heel.


Why is it that all top heels seem comedic nowadays?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why is it that all top heels seem comedic nowadays?


I dunno, probably because the only monster heel they've got right now is Umaga. Top heels tend to be either monster heels or comedic heels (unless you're trips).


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yep. I actually liked his title reign, he played a good comedic heel.


He's still the champion of champions in my book.

All Hail King Bookah!!1!-


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why is it that all top heels seem comedic nowadays?


I know. WWE like to do something different, like an 8 man MITB Match yet all of the top heels are comedians. Its about time Cena went heel. He is getting more and more boring as of every RAW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I love the time King Booker met Cryme Tyme, his reaction was classic.

"I do not speak ebonics!!"


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - The Undertaker vs. Batista build up has been dull as hell to me.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am leaving a few hours and will not be back until late tomorrow so should I post the new Rate A Wrestler threads now or wait until tomorrow?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I dunno, probably because the only monster heel they've got right now is Umaga. Top heels tend to be either monster heels or comedic heels (unless you're trips).


Meh, just seems to generic and unoriginal. Foley was a great heel as Mankind, that was original right there.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - The Undertaker vs. Batista build up has been dull as hell to me.


'Tista could of fully turned at No Way Out. The crowd are just going to turn on him like they have with Cena so why not have him as the Monsterous Heel he is?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I am leaving a few hours and will not be back until late tomorrow so should I post the new Rate A Wrestler threads now or wait until tomorrow?


Post a new one in the TNA section so I have something to sticky


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, just seems to generic and unoriginal. Foley was a great heel as Mankind, that was original right there.


I have to admit, i have not see many if any that has the intensity Foley has, either as a Heel or a Face. I just laugh at people that say Austin is better on the mic.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok I will do them now then.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> 'Tista could of fully turned at No Way Out. The crowd are just going to turn on him like they have with Cena so why not have him as the Monsterous Heel he is?


Probably because he sells the most merchandise of anybody on Smackdown at the moment. You'd be hesitant to drop a cash cow too.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I love the time King Booker met Cryme Tyme, his reaction was classic.
> 
> "I do not speak ebonics!!"


King Booker as champ > The black hole of charisma Batista as champ


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Foley was a great heel as Mankind, that was original right there.


Too bad, the only way he got real popular with the gimmick was throwing himself off the cell.

Truth - Backlash will have my interest after Mania with their PPV's starting to have all three brands again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> King Booker as champ > The black hole of charisma Batista as champ


:agree:

and Booker has still yet to get his 1 on 1 remtach. :no:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> and Booker has still yet to get his 1 on 1 remtach.


If you were the company, would you honestly want to put them in another rematch after the mess they put on before? I know I sure wouldn't. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> I have to admit, i have not see many if any that has the intensity Foley has, either as a Heel or a Face. I just laugh at people that say Austin is better on the mic.


Eh, it's all in personal taste when it comes to the mic. I personally think that Foley is one of the best ever because he could adapt to any style of promo. Foley, Austin, Rock, Flair, and Raven are my personal top 5 mic workers (no order).


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Too bad, the only way he got real popular with the gimmick was throwing himself off the cell.
> 
> Truth - Backlash will have my interest after Mania with their PPV's starting to have all three brands again.


Yeah that sucks because Foley is so much better than that. That man took far more punishment to get over then he ever needed to.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Eddie Kingston is in my Top 10 for best mic workers ever, he's seriously that good. As is CM Punk.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Truth:* Once you break it off with someone, their whole fucking family should break off contact with you.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I have only ever heard one promo from Eddie Kingston. That was one in CZW, talking about John Zandig. That is one of the best promos i have heard outside of the "main" promotions.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Eddie Kingston is in my Top 10 for best mic workers ever, he's seriously that good. As is CM Punk.


I wish they would give Punk the mic more in ECW.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Kurt Angle's last real good promo so far I feel came when he was on ECW.

It was before his match against RVD. Just something about it that I like. Talking about his family, the way his life was, etc. Best promo I have seen out of his intense gimmick by far.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Eddie Kingston said:


> To those Ring Of Honor fans who act like little women, I'll fuckin rape you like one


:lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocwK5YCDhyQ


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRxAnnFUOkQ

lawls


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - My feelings on the team picks for Lockdown's main event. What a match. :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - My feelings on the team picks for Lockdown's main event. What a match. :side:


Ha

Truth: The Air battles on God of War 2 are great


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRxAnnFUOkQ
> 
> lawls


HE's truly kookoo :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - My feelings on the team picks for Lockdown's main event. What a match. :side:


Christian has Liddell, it's over.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Kent Jones is just lame.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> This isn't internet beef, its one sad person acting like a mental patient while me , K, Terrell , Mac, and others just sit on the sidelines and laugh. Don't make this out to be something that it aint


:lmao 

I'm the one acting like a mental patient? You need to get the story straight, YOU'RE the one who started this shit, YOU'RE the one who started it up when I came back to WF. You had plenty of chances to end it, but you were too much of an jackass to reply. So I'll end it.

I'm glad I'm on your ignore list, and I'll return the favor. Now don't fucking reply to my messages, and quit with the insults and cheap shots. I don't want to have anything to do with you. You fucking Two-faced prick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn when did all that blow up, shame I missed it...lawls.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRxAnnFUOkQ
> 
> lawls


He's lost it and is now dumber than ever before.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's lost it and is now dumber than ever before.


He thinks people care about his ''controversial'' comments, when in reality, like now, people just laugh at him for being a fool.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

"I'll do the *Unparallelable* and apologize to you Vince McMahon!"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's lost it and is now dumber than ever before.


Dude, he shut up RVDtito.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> He thinks people care about his ''controversial'' comments, when in reality, like now, people just laugh at him for being a fool.


He's a moron for actually thinking he's famous because he makes videos for youtube.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Dude, he shut up RVDtito.


I actually liked rvdtito though, they were UFC fans. Plus I could actually listen to them unlike Kent Jones with all his yelling and babble.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's a moron for actually thinking he's famous because he makes videos for youtube.


He could get some serious Kevin Federline heat if he joined TNA.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* I hate both RVDtito as well as Kent Jones.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I actually liked rvdtito though, they were UFC fans. Plus I could actually listen to them unlike Kent Jones with all his yelling and babble.


I actually agree, at least Rvdtito made a tiny amount of sense, although lately they have got much more one sided.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I actually liked rvdtito though, they were UFC fans. Plus I could actually listen to them unlike Kent Jones with all his yelling and babble.


I want to know how the fuck he gets on to people's youtube accounts. It's not the first time he's done it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gR4EfSJYs0

:lmao 

They were getting free merchandise.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow....watching the Tracy Smothers legit riot in IWA:MS, and some lady fan hit Smothers with a fucking lead pipe (she picked it up on the ground when it was tossed around during a hardcore match). She nails Tracy in the back of the head...and Tracy just fucking grabs her and looks like he's about to kill her until security jumps in, fans jump in, etc. This riot is amazing.

I mark for Smothers no-selling a legit lead pipe shot to the back of the head.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=pagon80

He's like RVDTito#2 except he has a really ugly, annoying whore on his arm while he talks about how much WWE sucks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> He could get some serious Kevin Federline heat if he joined TNA.


Heh, I wouldn't doubt it.

To RM, I didn't really agree with their comments or anything but at least they didn't yell into the mic and do a bunch of crappy camera work. Kent Jones yelling and spitting just annoys me more than his actual comments.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gR4EfSJYs0
> 
> :lmao
> 
> They were getting free merchandise.


If it's true, TNA are really fucking lame.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Heh, I wouldn't doubt it.
> 
> To RM, I didn't really agree with their comments or anything but at least they didn't yell into the mic and do a bunch of crappy camera work. Kent Jones yelling and spitting just annoys me more than his actual comments.


In the early days they made a tiny amount of sense, although most of what they said was utter markish rubbish.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If it's true, TNA are really fucking lame.


It wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=pagon80
> 
> He's like RVDTito#2 except he has a really ugly, annoying whore on his arm while he talks about how much WWE sucks.


BUTTERFLY. LAWLS.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

You think TNA, a company not making real money, would give away free merchandise? No.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> It wouldn't surprise me at all.


They surely can't be _that_ desperate.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> In the early days they made a tiny amount of sense, although most of what they said was utter markish rubbish.


The one knows his UFC stuff pretty well so that earned him cool points. But yeah, their TNA markism just got to the point where it was laughable. Still, if I was getting free tickets and shit from TNA, I would slurp the hell out of them as well.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Kent is so pissed because he doesn't get free tickets. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> You think TNA, a company not making real money, would give away free merchandise? No.












That doesn't look legit to you?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, that's legit, but you made it sound like TNA just kept sending them free stuff. A pair of tickets isn't a big deal, although it's supporting completely retarded behavior.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, that's legit, but you made it sound like TNA just kept sending them free stuff. A pair of tickets isn't a big deal, although it's supporting completely retarded behavior.


People have called them out on this before, and they've gotten really offended by it. I don't think Tickets were the only free things they got. I seriously doubt sending them a copy of a new DVD that came out or something would effect them much even if they are losing money.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can't believe the amount of people that think Christian is a better heel then Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=153264

 

Truth: My liver hurts. 5 day Paddy's weekends are tough going on the body/wallet.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* People are saying H8 sucked, but it was almost a capacity crowd.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.wwe.com/content/media/vi...295648/2007/200703/4325044/0312crymetymefans_

lol at the Homeless man.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> http://www.wwe.com/content/media/vi...295648/2007/200703/4325044/0312crymetymefans_
> 
> lol at the Homeless man.


Lmao.

*Truth:* The whole Cryme Time gimmick is a rip-off of Blackout


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3766018&postcount=2
:lmao :lmao That was great.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao

Truth- Here


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Made a rant

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3766020#post3766020


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Is anyone having problems with MSN?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^I was. I got help from one of the MSN pages and I'm online now.
:lmao
That rant is hilarious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holt try this:


> On the taskbar, click Start, and then click Run.
> In the Open box, type cmd, and then click OK.
> At the command prompt, type ipconfig /flushdns, and then press ENTER.


After that. X out the command prompt and try to run MSN again.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I feel better now that I know what the fuck was going on.

Mental patient? Get over it, I'm sensative, not retarded.

*EDIT:* Going to post this in the rant once I get the chance...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Holt try this:
> 
> After that. X out the command prompt and try to run MSN again.


Didn't work


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Didn't work


Damn. What does it tell you when you try to log in? I'm sure the MSN help pages can probably help you.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - MSN is fucking up for me as well


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Damn. What does it tell you when you try to log in? I'm sure the MSN help pages can probably help you.


http://ohsnap.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> http://ohsnap.ytmnd.com/


:shocked: 

People been bringing back "old" threads like crazy since the 100 post rule was made for the media section.


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

truth bored.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

:lmao
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3766297&postcount=19


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :shocked:
> 
> People been bringing back "old" threads like crazy since the 100 post rule was made for the media section.


I would like to know what is getting great plz.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

http://whatisnes.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> http://whatisnes.ytmnd.com/


Awesomeness.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kent Jones has lost like 600 subscribers on RVDTito's profile since last night. :lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

A lot of entertaining/funny videos up on that site, its a good short time waster, I suggest Cosby Bebop if you get around to going on that site.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Kent Jones has lost like 600 subscribers on RVDTito's profile since last night. :lmao


Doesn't shock me.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* The spammers trying to get 100 posts are annoying


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Mikeie™ said:


> *Truth:* The spammers trying to get 100 posts are annoying



Indeed they are you chose a great week to join staff


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

20 people viewing the rants section. Ratings.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Headliner said:


> 20 people viewing the rants section. Ratings.


 

He's still a prick. Won't even answer my question. And he goes on and on about "Oh it's just the internet, blah, blah, blah." But when it came down to the question "Can we put this aside us" he says no. I guess it is bigger than just the Internet.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> 20 people viewing the rants section. Ratings.


Holt exposing Marcus= ratings


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> 20 people viewing the rants section. Ratings.


Except in the WWE Section. :shocked:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Holt exposing Marcus= ratings


Exposing me? :lmao 

You look like a bigger dick than you were before.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Except in the WWE Section. :shocked:


:sad: You better reply to my thread in the WWE section. Or else.:evil:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Except in the Belly of the Beast. :shocked:


Fixed


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: Fighting makes EG sad. :sad:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :sad: You better reply to my thread in the WWE section. Or else.:evil:


I'm on it ... later ... maybe. 


Cide said:


> Fixed


"Don't drop the soap, ooh ooh." :lmao

Wayans Bros. = Ratings


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Exposing me? :lmao
> 
> You look like a bigger dick than you were before.


So, you wanted to be friends with a dick?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> So, you wanted to be friends with a dick?


lawls


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> So, you wanted to be friends with a dick?


I don't want to be friends with him anymore. I'd just like to put this aside us so we don't have to fight anymore.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Spartanlax said:


> So, you wanted to be friends with a dick?


A big, black dick.

Ah Christ, bad thoughts running through ma mind.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

It's this kind of shit that made me not want to comeback to WF.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Otacon said:


> Ah Christ, bad thoughts running through ma mind.


Is there any other kind of thoughts in your mind?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Anyone have Cali's drama bomb picture?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Fuck the Drama Bomb....we need the Drama Llama!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dramallama = ratings


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Spartanlax said:


> Is there any other kind of thoughts in your mind?


Yeah, between me and your dad! I mean your sister!









Oh!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dramallama! Triple lawl!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

=










?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Sorry Im late with the pic. Had to get laundry....








Guess its too late now...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* lmao that media is closed to new people (even with 100 posts). That's fucked up.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

looks like I missed nothing since monday 

Truth: I really really hate snow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* lmao that media is closed to new people (even with 100 posts). That's fucked up.


I can get in there. lawls!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I can get in there. lawls!


BOO-YAH!

*Truth:* Just downloaded Demolition vs. Andre and Haku. It's from Superstars though not WM 6.

*Truth:* Now downloading Smash vs. Ricky Steamboat.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

So it's only new people that can't access that forum?

Unfair but funny at the same time


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*MY NEW 5 QUESTIONS THREAD :d


cheap plug *


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

EG said:


> So it's only new people that can't access that forum?
> 
> Unfair but funny at the same time


Unfair? They've contributed absolutely nothing to the forum except slowing it down with their involvement; why should they be rewarded with free wrestling?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Burnt 300 to DVD to watch later. The picture quality is surprisingly decent for a cam.

*Truth:* I spammed my first 5 posts to get to media and watch New Years Revolution 2006.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Burnt 300 to DVD to watch later. The picture quality is surprisingly decent for a cam.
> 
> *Truth:* I spammed my first 5 posts to get to media and watch New Years Revolution 2006.


Truth: It's good to know that I never spammed to get media of any kinda back in 2004 (although 40% of my posts have been counted as spam since later 04) 

Truth: on a rep mission because im bored and their aren't enough seeders for my d/ls on azuerus


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm marking out for all the episodes of _Spiderman and His Amazing Friends_ this guy put on Youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=kcoll002


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Take That FTW


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - Ghetto Anthony doesn't need to seek help (as Holt's rant says), Prime Time Keim needs A LOT of help. That guy is out of his mind, I said it before but he's getting really annoying. He used to be cool. How some people change. :no:

He's acting like a 12 year old when in reality he's 21.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Ghetto Anthony doesn't need to seek help (as Holt's rant says), Prime Time Keim needs A LOT of help. That guy is out of his mind, I said it before but he's getting really annoying. He used to be cool. How some people change. :no:
> 
> He's acting like a 12 year old when in reality he's 21.


lawls


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Ghetto Anthony doesn't need to seek help (as Holt's rant says), Prime Time Keim needs A LOT of help. That guy is out of his mind, I said it before but he's getting really annoying. He used to be cool. How some people change. :no:
> 
> He's acting like a 12 year old when in reality he's 21.


But he's one of a Keim


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> But he's one of a Keim


 

Truth - I've been watching college basketball all day.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I've been watching college basketball all day.


Are you rolling your eyes at him or me :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just came back from school. Got a week off now. Yay.

Truth - There's this big party going on tonight, and I was invited by the host, but I don't think I'm going to go to it. Not in the mood to really do anything tonight, actually. :$ :sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just came back from school. Got a week off now. Yay.
> 
> Truth - There's this big party going on tonight, and I was invited by the host, but I don't think I'm going to go to it. Not in the mood to really do anything tonight, actually. :$ :sad:


Anti-Sociablism is cool 

:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The day Cali gets the perm ban is the day this thread dies.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just came back from school. Got a week off now. Yay.
> 
> Truth - There's this big party going on tonight, and I was invited by the host, but I don't think I'm going to go to it. Not in the mood to really do anything tonight, actually. :$ :sad:


Hi John


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: I love my new entertainment center with my computer and my TV in the same area and me sitting on my couch as I'm doing right now 

Truth: 105 minutes till the friday night lineup is on (Smackdown, Penn and Teller! Bullshit, Real Time with Bill Maher, The Soup on repeat and then Def Poetry on Repeat) Can't Wait


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just came back from school. Got a week off now. Yay.
> 
> Truth - There's this big party going on tonight, and I was invited by the host, but I don't think I'm going to go to it. Not in the mood to really do anything tonight, actually. :$ :sad:


March Break eh? 

Mine's just finishing..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I dont have a march break...But I Have an April one


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: March Break is going to be awesome!

Me and some friends will be heading down to Quebec City for 5 days. It's going to be great.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm near the end of my Spring Break.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EG said:


> Truth: March Break is going to be awesome!
> 
> Me and some friends will be heading down to Quebec City for 5 days. It's going to be great.


Is march break something that only happens in Canada?

I don't have one day off in March


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EG said:


> Truth: March Break is going to be awesome!
> 
> Me and some friends will be heading down to Quebec City for 5 days. It's going to be great.


Only if you speak French. They don't serve people in English.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Only if you speak French. They don't serve people in English.


Pyro, you seen the new SOuth Park yet?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Spring Break bores me *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Pyro, you seen the new SOuth Park yet?


No, but I'm going to try to see if the video on www.allsp.com works now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Only if you speak French. They don't serve people in English.


Mais oui, je peux parler la francais. 

Truth: I'll be able to manage with the amount of French that I know. Taking it in school should pay off here, or I went through 5 years of complete bullshit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> No, but I'm going to try to see if the video on www.allsp.com works now.


Yeah good idea. You'll like it. This season has been great so far


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm going to watch Casino Royale tonight after ECW airs. I bought it yesterday, but didn't watch it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- The episode still isnt working


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm DL'ing a torrent of the episode. It's actually going pretty fast, we'll see if it works.

Got it from www.mrtwig.net which is a South Park torrent site.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm gonna finally watch Smoking Aces and Alpha Dog *


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Only if you speak French. They don't serve people in English.


:lmao

Truth - I need to watch 300 sometime soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, that didn't work, but it's on Youtube. Problem solved. 

EDIT ~ Oh FUCK. They removed it. :cuss: :cuss:

I'm checking Daily Motion then..


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The day Cali gets the perm ban is the day this thread dies.


I was wondering why I haven't seen him around. What did he do this time?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Was planning on going to see Bra Boys tonight, but it's not playing


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Human Tornado is that *****


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Awesome gif ADR. :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Eating cheezies. They're good. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Success...at fucking last.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I was wondering why I haven't seen him around. What did he do this time?


He sent some bad rep comments apparently...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> He sent some bad rep comments apparently...


Damn.  I hope he's back soon, that guy cracks me up. 

I'm off to work; later all.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cal's only gone for a few days though, right?

Truth - Listening to music.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!11!!!!!1!11!!!!!11!!!1!!!11!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Mother fuck that was funny.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao he sent me a rep comment the other day telling me to fall under a double decker bus because I repped him with a bunch of Jericho gifs.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao he sent me a rep comment the other day telling me to fall under a double decker bus because I repped him with a bunch of Jericho gifs.


He green reps me and always leaves :hb I never get cool comments like that. 

I'm off for real; later.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!11!!!!!1!11!!!!!11!!!1!!!11!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Mother fuck that was funny.



~_~'


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Dave Mustaine is awesome.

He wrote Hangar 18, so he gets the nod from me. :agree:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Metallica had 3 of the greatest lyricists in metal history with Mustaine, Hetfield, and Burton. Tragic how they were broken apart.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> ~_~'


~_~' indeed.

I just couldn't resist it. :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back from school, and today is friday


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im back from school, and *today is friday *


:shocked:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Should know there is something wrong with my points thingy I tried to deposit some points but it says u r not allowed to purchase this item what's going on?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm here 


new thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3768045#post3768045


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

^ Hey.

I'm going on a holiday for Easter to Adelaide. 

Anyone going away for Easter?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :shocked:


:agree: Friday is my favorite day. SD tonight.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I always go to my grandma's house for Easter :$


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ Hey ThatzNotCool I posted in ur new thread.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

knightmace said:


> ^^ Hey ThatzNotCool I posted in ur new thread.


sup knightmace. I replied to your question as well


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ Sup Cool (I'll just call you that)

Or ur real name?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, Cool is fine. My real name is Matt, but noone calls me that around here, and there are already several people with the name Matt.

But whatever you want will be fine


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I watched AJ Styles vs. Christian from Genesis 2006 last night.

AMP was right. It's actually a pretty good match. I enjoyed it.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - A "Big Diesel" came threw. :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm up past 11:30pm, things are about to get risque ~____~


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Well, Cool is fine. My real name is Matt, but noone calls me that around here, and there are already several people with the name Matt.
> 
> But whatever you want will be fine


Alright Matt and my name is Jason, I know someone ass with the name Jason as well but forgot the username, oh well.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Love that Juvi sig MondayNight.

Truth: Watching March Madness.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^ alrighty Jason 


Truth - I fought my urges, and didn't read the smackdown spoliers!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Love that Juvi sig MondayNight.




Truth: The Militant Black Guy = Comedy

Truth: Bobby Lashley :hb > Carlito :hb


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Great Jax invited me to his house and nobody is here, YAY!

He really needs to stop inviting me and leaving.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Love that Juvi sig MondayNight.


Oh yea. I finally watched that "Juice Bar" promo.

It twas funny :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - 15 minutes to Smackdown. Yay.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth: That new thread you made is pretty good ThatsnotCool


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Diesel said:


> Truth - 15 minutes to Smackdown. Yay.


Do you get CW cuz if you wnat to see it on the Score it is prempted till like 12 or 1 eastern cuz of the Madness. Not upset as I will just watch both probably go out later but will watch the repeat of SD.

Edit: Sorry about the double post. I assumed there would have been a post in between.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I am watching SmackDown! right now


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Ah, fuck. I forgot that it's delayed on the Score. Dang. :sad:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yep sorry to be the bearer of bad news man.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I am watching SmackDown! right now


My Smackdown dosn't come until Sunday.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

knightmace said:


> My Smackdown dosn't come until Sunday.


Really not even later tonight that sucks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Another hour for me until the best wrestling show today comes on.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

To me Raw>SD but still SD has made a ton of strides since Rey was champ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn NCAA holding up SmackDown!.

Ah well, it's not all bad. I can catch up my progress on Bully.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

March Madness ratings>SD rating obviously

I am not to torn up about it I love the Madness and am watching it aling with the Raptors vs Rockets and will watch SD later.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SD! is on on UPN channel 60 for anyone in Canuck Land.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Whoa that could help Diesel out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I had forgotten it's on CW (UPN). I'm watching it on CW from now on so when I make gifs from SmackDown!, I don't have to deal with the God damn sports bar The Score puts up. I waste so much time removing it from each frame. :no:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

We don't get CW on basic cable on the East Coast.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

The CW should be a broadcast network, not on cable.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> The CW should be a broadcast network, not on cable.


It is for me .


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Melina looks like a female version swamp thing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Like the body. Just not the face.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Like the body. Just not the face.


I bet you does


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Like the body. Just not the face.


Butta head...

Truth - Watching Smackdown


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

She looks worse than she normally does, which is quite scary.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Kennedy is the only one in Money In The Bank getting hype to possibly win it besides Edge and Orton, who I believe aren't winning it due to their impending fued, combined with Edge winning it already and them both being former world champions which by all indications, the match is to be won by a non former champion.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was going to go with saying she looked like Poison Ivy, but I prefer what Cide said, a female version of Swamp Thing.

A female Swamp Thing that hurts people. :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I still can't believe that Vince didn't want to put the belt back on Batista....but Hayes and Rhodes convinced him otherwise :sad:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It is for me .


What kinda crooked network is your area running?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> What kinda crooked network is your area running?


I don't know, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I still can't believe that Vince didn't want to put the belt back on Batista....but Hayes and Rhodes convinced him otherwise :sad:


I already told you why Hayes wanted to take it off of Booker.

Truth - Good match between Hardy and Kennedy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Matt Hardy kinda won on a slight fluke, so it didn't make Kennedy look bad but it made Matt look good. Perfect way to do it so as not to damage Kennedy a lot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lawls


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Matt Hardy kinda won on a slight *fluke*, so it didn't make Kennedy look bad but it made Matt look good. Perfect way to do it so as not to damage Kennedy a lot.


I TOLD YOU HEADLINER and CIDE, you both owe me five bucks


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I TOLD YOU HEADLINER and CIDE, you both owe me five bucks


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I TOLD YOU HEADLINER and CIDE, you both owe me five bucks


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> :lmao


Pay up ***** Pay the fuck up, I called that shit :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh SHIT, Def Jam 3. I gotta get that when I buy a PS3.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Matt Hardy kinda won on a slight fluke, so it didn't make Kennedy look bad but it made Matt look good. Perfect way to do it so as not to damage Kennedy a lot.


The spin doctor on the Kennedy clean losing to a guy who at one point somewhat recently I would have considered a boarderline jobber. I still think Kennedy is the fav to win MITB but when I read that in the spoilers I was like WTF even if they want to build up the "little guy" going into MITB it is still strange why clean over Kennedy.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Damn I want to do the nasty to Kristal....several times


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kent Jones is probably going to get sued.

:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Fuck Matt Striker


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ I thought Kristal was doing that?


WCW4Life said:


> Kent Jones is probably going to get sued.
> 
> :lmao


I don't think it's a matter of if, it's a matter of how many times.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MVP Weedman said:


> The spin doctor on the Kennedy clean losing to a guy who at one point somewhat recently I would have considered a boarderline jobber. I still think Kennedy is the fav to win MITB but when I read that in the spoilers I was like WTF even if they want to build up the "little guy" going into MITB it is still strange why clean over Kennedy.


I'm not spinning anything. Matt reserved a move when he was up on Kennedy's shoulders, it made him look kinda lucky. If he beat Kennedy in the centre of the ring I'd say it. Batista did.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Fuck Matt Striker


That's what Kristal is doing:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^ I thought Kristal was doing that?
> 
> I don't think it's a matter of if, it's a matter of how many times.


I would love to sit in during that court hearing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

El Grande Latte :lmao :lmao :lmao

MVP is the man.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Holy shit its El Generico


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> That's what Kristal is doing:no:


I know 

Truth - MVP better use a finisher in this match up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

El Generico on Smackdown?

:lmao

That's fucking awesome. Ole!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Holy shit its El Generico


Is it really? Never seen the guy.

EDIT ~ Nevermind.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Anyone want to tell me what El Generico is doing on SD?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Is it really? Never seen the guy.


I don't think so but he really does look like him. Him and Human Tornado use to tag as the "2 Skinny black guys"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Anyone want to tell me what El Generico is doing on SD?


I'm going to go with 'jobbing'.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I don't like his finisher.

I don't think that was Generico


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ooooo. MVP kinda shot on Benoit with the boring and uncharismatic line.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Kent Jones is going to get sued for hacking the account and showing their PMs.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Isn't MVP's finsher the Overdrive if it is I agree the Overdrive is meh.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MVP is getting mad heat


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm hoping that MVP doesn't really believe that he's better then Flair, Race and Rhodes but that's shit is funny :lmao

I like MVP but he's NOWHERE near Flair, Race, or Rhodes or ever will.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Overdrive's a good move, but it's the move they give you when they don't know what else to give you. Orton did it before the RKO.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I just now read The Heel Show feat. Pyro. I remember when Chris suggested that to me months ago before talking to Rajah and starting it.

How often does he do this?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man this MVP talk has got me into this SD enough to watch it when it comes on later regardless of where I am. Sure the promo is quite good.

Edit: Yeah I vaguely remember Orton doing the Overdrive they gave it to Carlito as well didn't they.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> The Overdrive's a good move, but it's the move they give you when they don't know what else to give you. Orton did it before the RKO.


I think it was even Carlito's first finishing move. Yeah, it's pretty generic. 

MVP used a version of the Emerald Frosion once, I thought that he should have stuck with that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I just now read The Heel Show feat. Pyro. I remember when Chris suggested that to me months ago before talking to Rajah and starting it.
> 
> How often does he do this?


Every couple of weeks I think he's done it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> The Overdrive's a good move, but it's the move they give you when they don't know what else to give you. Orton did it before the RKO.


It's good but not for a finisher he should use that tombstone type move as his finisher.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

He used that move once kinda like what is called the Emerald Fusion in the last two SD vs Raw games.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chris Heel did his first one with 2Slick last month I think.

Then he did a "2 part series". One with Holt in the WWE section. And one with AMP in the TNA section. 

And his latest thing is with Pyro.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

KU is up almost 40 points. This is funny.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL just said he has something in store for HBK on Monday. Hopefully that's true and he wins.

Truth ~ It will probably backfire, however, I HOPE Cena's Benoit match is up first, and then during the HBK match, Cena turns heel and allows JBL to win.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

truth: studios never learn that you fuck with an original. Now it's the damn Dukes of Hazzard: The Beginning that looks like shit.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> It's good but not for a finisher he should use that tombstone type move as his finisher.


No he should use this


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> JBL just said he has something in store for HBK on Monday. Hopefully that's true and he wins.
> 
> Truth ~ It will probably backfire, however, I HOPE Cena's Benoit match is up first, and then during the HBK match, Cena turns heel and allows JBL to win.


That would be sweet, because then that would give every reason in the world to have JBL come back and wrestle in the Ring and hopefully become world Champ again.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Chris Heel did his first one with 2Slick last month I think.
> 
> Then he did a "2 part series". One with Holt in the WWE section. And one with AMP in the TNA section.
> 
> And his latest thing is with Pyro.


What is he, going down the entire staff list?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> No he should use this


That > The Canadian Destroyer.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: I have a bad bad chuck your guts up headache


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> What is he, going down the entire staff list?


lol he did the one with AMP way before he was modded.

Maybe he'll pick you next:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn it, MNM was so predictable as opponents for L&K and Assface. 

MNM SUCKS. I was kinda hoping Duece and Domino would get back on tv with that ridiculous ass 50's gimmick, then MNM could be involved in the loss, but not the match.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Headliner said:


> lol he did the one with AMP way before he was modded.
> 
> Maybe he'll pick you next:side:


It has to be a popular member.

And according to my gifts, I suck!



Cowie said:


> Truth: I have a bad bad chuck your guts up headache


Poor boo boo. Want me to make it all better?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Yea. Gifts=popularity and goodwill. Sorry you're missing out Bubba.

Damn. I didnt realize so many people picked Kennedy in my "who has the best future" thread:http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328584&page=3


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> It has to be a popular member.
> 
> And according to my gifts, I suck!


Yea, i barely have any gifts, no one loves me


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man MNM vs the Hoolginanz I couldn't care less I do not even remember who wins.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: :lmao @ JBL's comment at Cole.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ^^Damn. That sucks.
> 
> Damn. I didnt realize so many people picked Kennedy in my "who has the best future" thread:http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328584&page=3


Common sense when looking at the choices honestly. If you don't pick him, you're wrong.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, i barely have any gifts, no one loves me


You have almost 9 times as many gifts as I do.

woo hoo Smackdown time.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I picked Kennedy as well cuz I think he has the best future outta the group followed by Punk.

I may be in the minority on this but I do not like Punk's straight edge gimmick not cuz I do not follow it I just do not understand how it is suppose to be an impactful gimmick you don't smoke or drink fine get over it buddy.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, i barely have any gifts, no one loves me


Niger, please.

Maybe if I posted the Idiotic Quote of the Week again, I'll get some more love hate.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Bubba T said:


> Poor boo boo. Want me to make it all better?


Yeah, stay well away from me


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> Yeah I picked Kennedy as well cuz I think he has the best future outta the group followed by Punk.
> 
> I may be in the minority on this but I do not like Punk's straight edge gimmick not cuz I do not follow it I just do not understand how it is suppose to be an impactful gimmick you don't smoke or drink fine get over it buddy.


Watch his feud with Raven


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

"Speak Monkey" -JBL :lmao

Fuck me that was so funny


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Speak, monkey! :lmao 

JBL is awesome.

EDIT ~ :side:


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Watch his feud with Raven


Amen. That feud was amazing.

Also, did you happen to luck out and listen to the imfamous Punk/Corino promo before Empire State Showdown? That was pretty funny.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Damien_Draiman said:


> Amen. That feud was amazing.
> 
> Also, did you happen to luck out and listen to the imfamous Punk/Corino promo before Empire State Showdown. That was pretty funny.


Yea I got it on DVD


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I will download some of that feud later.

Anyway have a good one all it is Friday so I feel obligated to do something and my buddy is throwing a party at his place so peace.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Cowie said:


> Yeah, stay well away from me


A little Bubba never hurt anyone. Except your feelings. :gun: 




> Damn. I didnt realize so many people picked Kennedy in my "who has the best future" thread


I picked Kennedy because Pyro did. I want to be an amazing poster like Pyro someday. I want to be like Pyro when I grow down up. Pyro is the Canadian man!


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Yea I got it on DVD


It's actually on a DVD? Because I got it on a bootleg DVD (thankfully the quality is very good) because I was told based on the content Corino had that it would never reach a DVD.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Can't wait for WM.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Borat sucked


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Borat sucked


I barely laughed the second time I saw it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Damien_Draiman said:


> It's actually on a DVD? Because I got it on a bootleg DVD (thankfully the quality is very good) because I was told based on the content Corino had that it would never reach a DVD.


Mine is DVD-R I got that and a bunch of old ROH DVD's for cheap from them a few years ago.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Borat sucked


THANK YOU.

The guy is about as funny as Carlos Mencia and George Lopez.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I barely laughed the second time I saw it.


I barely laughed the first time i saw it


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I barely laughed the first time i saw it


I ended up downloading it after all of the talk I kept hearing and it wasn't funny to me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RUN! :lmao

Finlay just owned Booker.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> I picked Kennedy because Pyro did. I want to be an amazing poster like Pyro someday. I want to be like Pyro when I grow down up. Pyro is the Canadian man!


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Bought MDI cheap for 9.99 on the Internet (cheap because they stock a TON of them), so when I get it, I'm gonna make a gif of Little Bastard drinking the beer.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: Hornswaggle is funny :lmao

Truth: Will donate all my points + 5,000 as I accumulate the extra points if anyone makes a hornswaggle gif from that backstage promo he just had with Sharmell


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ *Bought MDI cheap for 9.99 on the Internet* (cheap because they stock a TON of them), so when I get it, I'm gonna make a gif of Little Bastard drinking the beer.


10 bucks????? Thing is usually sold for like 120 bones


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What is MDI?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Microsoft Digital Image.



> Truth: Will donate all my points + 5,000 as I accumulate the extra points if anyone makes a hornswaggle gif from that backstage promo he just had with Sharmell


Someone will probably post it in VIP, but I'll do it when I get MDI as my trial for it ran out if no one does it.



> 10 bucks????? Thing is usually sold for like 120 bones


Yeah, my old lady told me about it. I questioned the quality because of it being so cheap but it's not opened or anything and it's the authentic actual product.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: I thought Borat was hilarious but Mr Cowie didn't laugh once. The humour must be an acquired taste.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> What is MDI?


LASHLEY IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daivari with a shaved head will take some time to get used to.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> LASHLEY IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!


He was gone?

Truth-

mms://wmsvod.wwe.com/auction/200703/ricflairhorsemanavailnow300.wmv

I want this DVD to come out *NOW*!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Why does it say Ghetto Anthony as the former username from CaliGula???


wow..."lawlz".


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> ^Microsoft Digital Image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I just loved that part, it was great.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Truth: I thought Borat was hilarious but Mr Cowie didn't laugh once. The humour must be an acquired taste.


If a movie is very popular, I will usually hate it. Didn't like the Spiderman movies, X-men movies, LOTR, and obviously Borat. Only really popular movie Iv liked in recent memory has been Departed


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> He was gone?
> 
> Truth-
> 
> ...


He was from your sig


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like how they're building Kane up as an actual threat to Khali, even though Khali is going to massacre him at Mania.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He was from your sig


Oh yeah...my sig was missing something, and that something was Bobby freakin Lashley.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Oh yeah...my sig was missing something, and that something was Bobby freakin Lashley.


I still don't think he should have eaten that damn cookie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Almost 1000 people have unsubscribed from RVDTito in less then 24 hours...shows how much people care about Kent Jones.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I love the picture on the right of the banner, where he looks ashamed. Works so bah gawd freakin' well. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Almost 1000 people have unsubscribed from RVDTito in less then 24 hours...shows how much people care about Kent Jones.


But he's famous.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I love the picture on the right of the banner, where he looks ashamed. Works so bah gawd freakin' well. :lmao


Lashley is an honorable man. He knows when he has done wrong.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I just found out that The Shivering Isles, the huge expansion to Oblivion is going to be download only through Xbox Live.

Damn, that sucks. Not only do I shell out 30 bucks for the thing, I have to wait an hour for the thing to download? It's surely going to be over a gig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> But he's famous.


And controversial™.




Bubba T said:


> I just found out that The Shivering Isles, the huge expansion to Oblivion is going to be download only through Xbox Live.
> 
> Damn, that sucks. Not only do I shell out 30 bucks for the thing, I have to wait an hour for the thing to download? It's surely going to be over a gig.


I thought they were going to leave both options open.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Almost 1000 people have unsubscribed from RVDTito in less then 24 hours...shows how much people care about Kent Jones.


What, did he somehow take over their account?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> What, did he somehow take over their account?


He hacked into it. :lmao

He's getting into huge trouble. He also posted this video which explains why they were so biased:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gR4EfSJYs0


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He hacked their account?:lmao

When TNA marks fight, everybody else wins.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> If a movie is very popular, I will usually hate it. Didn't like the Spiderman movies, X-men movies, LOTR, and obviously Borat. Only really popular movie Iv liked in recent memory has been Departed


I haven't seen any of those except Borat. I really only watch comedies.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The MEGAPOWERS!!!!!!http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3769046#post3769046


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I thought they were going to leave both options open.


I thought so too. Apparently it's a disc for the PC and download for the 360.

I guess I shouldn't be too worried about it. At this rate I won't be done with all the tasks from the original disc and the expansions until July. :lmao

I'm Master of the Fighters Guild, Grand Champion of the Arena, Wizard of the Mages Guild and just starting out in the Dark Brotherhood and I'm only at level 10. :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> He hacked into it. :lmao
> 
> He's getting into huge trouble. He also posted this video which explains why they were so biased:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gR4EfSJYs0


ooooo

Truth ~ Bill > Doug.

Doug is nothing but a parrot that sits on Bill's shoulder. He's never said ANYTHING on this videos that Bill didn't cover already in a biased, stupid manner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow, I'm only two posts away from 5,000. I need to make it a special one.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> ooooo
> 
> Truth ~ Bill > Doug.
> 
> Doug is nothing but a parrot that sits on Bill's shoulder. He's never said ANYTHING on this videos that Bill didn't cover already in a biased, stupid manner.


I don't even know which is which. They're both just as annoying to me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> The MEGAPOWERS!!!!!!http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3769046#post3769046


That guy made like 3 threads in the TNA section in the past few minutes. Guess he found the WWE section as well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wow, I'm only two posts away from 5,000. I need to make it a special one.


Make it about Shark Boy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I don't even know which is which. They're both just as annoying to me.


I actually got it wrong. :lmao

Doug > Bill

There.

Doug is the fuckwit with the hat. Bill is the parrot.

They're both equally as retarded since they say the same things, but at least Doug says it first rather than feeling the need to repeat the fucking opinions.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I actually got it wrong. :lmao
> 
> Doug > Bill
> 
> ...


They both get their opinions from TNA anyway. Or so it appears now. I just think it's hilarious that Kent Jones hacked into their account because they were getting more attention then him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- there's a local pair of radio DJ's called Bill & Doug. One of them, Doug, was actually a mentor of mine.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: Melina's ass is gone after Wrestlemania


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Test your internet speed!

http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/

My results:

Download Speed: 2243 kbps (280.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 410 kbps (51.3 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I don't even know which is which. They're both just as annoying to me.


I thought I was the only one who didn't know the difference. Glad to see I'm not.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> They both get their opinions from TNA anyway. Or so it appears now. I just think it's hilarious that Kent Jones hacked into their account because they were getting more attention then him.


Well of course they would, they're smarter than him.

Course that says nothing, they're dumbasses as well.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Rime Of The Ancient Mariner is a wicked song. Listening to it right now. Probably the best song off Powerslave.

Truth - Smackdown finally starts here in an hour and fifteen minutes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That guy made like 3 threads in the TNA section in the past few minutes. Guess he found the WWE section as well.


Damn. Normally people find there way to the TNA section after going through the WWE section.

Truth-RedSilver is very bright. (Just look on the last page of that GA rant)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Rime Of The Ancient Mariner is a wicked song. Listening to it right now. Probably the best song off Powerslave.
> 
> Truth - Smackdown finally starts here in an hour and fifteen minutes.


It's on CW (UPN, 60) now. :$

But it's at the end now. :$

And yes, Rime is the best song off Powerslave, as well as one of the greatest Iron Maiden songs of all time, as well as one of the greatest songs of all time from any band.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Damn. Normally people find there way to the TNA section after going through the WWE section.
> 
> Truth-RedSilver is very bright. (Just look on the last page of that GA rant)


Wow, he just made 2 more threads. Sad thing is they aren't HORRIBLE threads so I have no real reason to close them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

PWInsider said:


> Upcoming DVD projects World Wrestling Entertainment's Home Video department are working on for 2008 releases are a new Shawn Michaels DVD, "The Life and Times of Mr. Perfect", *a Batista DVD set*, a DVD devoted to the Hell in the Cell, and the Summerslam Anthology set that has been mentioned here previously by PWInsider.com, featuring a collection of the first 20 Summerslam events. I would expect a Survivor Series Anthology to follow in 2009.


I hope they use the listing I posted in the VIP Thread


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Bubba T said:


> Test your internet speed!
> 
> http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
> 
> ...



Download Speed: 1281 kbps (160.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 208 kbps (26 KB/sec transfer rate)

Boo hoo and I have the fastest service available in my area. And pay AU$60 a month for with 20gb download limit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

A Batista DVD set? :lmao

at least they know it'll sell.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Further proof Ashley is a man...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shawn Michaels is getting another DVD? Christ would they stop sucking his overrated balls. He has 2 of them (both of which I own, I'm a Shawn fan when he's on his game, I'll admit it) already. 

I'll be getting the Mr. Perfect one.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Cowie said:


> Download Speed: 1281 kbps (160.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Upload Speed: 208 kbps (26 KB/sec transfer rate)
> 
> Boo hoo and I have the fastest service available in my area. And pay AU$60 a month for with 20gb download limit.


It's not so bad. The download limit sucks though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Shawn Michaels is getting another DVD? Christ would they stop sucking his overrated balls. He has 2 of them (both of which I own, I'm a Shawn fan when he's on his game, I'll admit it) already.
> 
> I'll be getting the Mr. Perfect one.


Yeah but those 2 pretty much suck. The first one only covers his titles run in 96 and the second one his just matches with small intros by Michaels. He's never really had a proper DVD set with a full documentary like he deserves.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Test your internet speed!
> 
> http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
> 
> ...


Download Speed- 8938 kbps
Upload Speed- 906 kbps


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - To bad The Rock didn't want to promote his DVD set I hope the WWE still releases it.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Test your internet speed!
> 
> http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
> 
> ...


Fuckin Virus kills my Upload rate :Side:

Download Speed: 643 kbps (80.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 16 kbps (2 KB/sec transfer rate)

My Download rate is ok, but once I get a new computer with the Highest Speed rate Optimum offers, then it'll be back to 125+


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Batista said his match with Undertaker could be the best match of his career which could be true because his best match was with Eddie and it was decent at Best

EDIT: that dude can spear


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Yeah but those 2 pretty much suck. The first one only covers his titles run in 96 and the second one his just matches with small intros by Michaels. He's never really had a proper DVD set with a full documentary like he deserves.


I agree he needs a 3 disc set but if they were going to do it then they should've done that originally. 3 different DVD's is ridiculous.

Truth ~ Finlay's interference tonight I hope leads to him being involved in a fued with Taker when Taker wins the title.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

EG said:


> Download Speed- 8938 kbps
> Upload Speed- 906 kbps


What company provides your service? Is it DSL? Cable? Either way it's good.

I know guys who have over 20,000 download and 10,000 upload speeds.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damn, some of you have some fast internet, especially Guyan.

I'm so jealous. :$

Truth - Crown Of Worms is an awesome Megadeth song.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Bubba T said:


> It's not so bad. The download limit sucks though.


Oh it's shaped, slows down to dial up speed once I've downloaded 20gb. The plan I was on last month was 12gb shaped and that counted uploads in transfer usage that really sucked. It only shaped down to dial up speed once on me though after numerous months of transferring around 16gb. Talk about painful...


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

This is weird. I did that from NY. This is what I got from Washington D.C

Download Speed: 1537 kbps (192.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 17 kbps (2.1 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> What company provides your service? Is it DSL? Cable? Either way it's good.
> 
> I know guys who have over 20,000 download and 10,000 upload speeds.


Eastlink, and it's cable.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"Speak Monkey!" :lmao

yet another great line from JBL. Maybe if they allowed Micheal Cole to have a personality he wouldn't be so hated.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I agree he needs a 3 disc set but if they were going to do it then they should've done that originally. 3 different DVD's is ridiculous.
> 
> Truth ~ Finlay's interference tonight I hope leads to him being involved in a fued with Taker when Taker wins the title.


I don't mind the Boy Hood Dream DVD because that's just an old VHS that they made into a DVD. I agree that they should have held off the From The Vault DVD until they decided to do the 3 disc set.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: My daughter talks too much


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

from San Fran:

Download Speed: 1952 kbps (244 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 19 kbps (2.4 KB/sec transfer rate)

See if you get different D/L U/L rates in other service areas.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Cowie said:


> Oh it's shaped, slows down to dial up speed once I've downloaded 20gb. The plan I was on last month was 12gb shaped and that counted uploads in transfer usage that really sucked. It only shaped down to dial up speed once on me though after numerous months of transferring around 16gb. Talk about painful...


Dial up. It's painful just to type those words...

And that's the best in your area? They need to upgrade because for that price it's a total ripoff.



> This is weird. I did that from NY. This is what I got from Washington D.C
> 
> Download Speed: 1537 kbps (192.1 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Upload Speed: 17 kbps (2.1 KB/sec transfer rate)


Which one are you closer to?



Cowie said:


> Truth: My daughter talks too much


That's women for you.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Which one are you closer to?


I'm close to NY, that's probably more legit. I just miss my super-fast cable connection. That's why I need a new com because I have 2 viruses.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Bubba T said:


> Dial up. It's painful just to type those words...
> 
> And that's the best in your area? They need to upgrade because for that price it's a total ripoff.


Internet services have long been a rip off in Australia. My mum only just got ADSL in her neighbourhood last year. My last plan was $50 a month for 256k 12gb transfer. Now I get 1500k 20gb transfer for $60 a month.

I could go better if I wanted to sell my house and move thirty minutes up the coast


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Damien_Draiman said:


> I'm close to NY, that's probably more legit. I just miss my super-fast cable connection. That's why I need a new com because I have 2 viruses.


Spybot can't help you either?



Cowie said:


> Internet services have long been a rip off in Australia. My mum only just got ADSL in her neighbourhood last year. My last plan was $50 a month for 256k 12gb transfer. Now I get 1500k 20gb transfer for $60 a month.
> 
> I could go better if I wanted to sell my house and move thirty minutes up the coast


You should sue for extortion. The company you subscribe to must be making a pretty penny.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Hornswoggle has the worst Irish accent ever.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Spybot can't help you either?


Hasn't helped me yet unfortunately 

Truth: The Soup is pretty Funny Tonight.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

does anyone know a program that can split video files, WMM won't split my Xvid files


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Deuce and Domino forgot to show up on SmackDown! and guess what the show sucked, for the most part.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - If open ports on my computer, how much faster will my download speeds be?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Nickster said:


> Truth - If open ports on my computer, how much faster will my download speeds be?


90 miles per hour.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

The MoveMent™ said:


> does anyone know a program that can split video files, WMM won't split my Xvid files


Easy video splitter,check torrents


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> 90 miles per hour.


If you can get it to 88 mph, you can download back in time.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


>


It was not funny the first time I saw and its not funny this time.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Jayus cristo there 's another Kennedy thread


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Jayus cristo there 's another Kennedy thread


it seems that there's always another Kennedy thread.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Joey Ryan > Human Tornado!!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Easy video splitter,check torrents


I'll check it out

was this posted in the WWE section cause if it wasn't I might as well do it



Wrestling-edge said:


> The Rock’s surprise appearance this past Monday on RAW was put together by Brian Gerwitz. Gerwitz and The Rock keep in contact on a regular basis. Brian asked the Rock if he would do the cameo. The Rock’s cameo was completely unscripted.


for the rock fans


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Joey Ryan > Human Tornado!!!!


Get murdered for speaking such lies


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Get murdered for speaking such lies


Not nice. Lords have to have PR skills.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hulk Hogan's wife annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Through Glass is one of the few very, very slow songs that I actually enjoy.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Through Glass is one of the few very, very slow songs that I actually enjoy.


Mow my land.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Hulk Hogan's wife annoys the hell out of me.


:agree:

She really pissed me off when Hulk said that he might have to take a pay cut with the WWE, and she said that it was his responsibility to support the lifestyle she is accustomed to. I would have told her that she should find her own damn job.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :agree:
> 
> She really pissed me off when Hulk said that he might have to take a pay cut with the WWE, and she said that it was his responsibility to support the lifestyle she is accustomed to. I would have told her that she should find her own damn job.


The funny thing is that she made him buy another house, which isn't even what they're accustomed to, it's more.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Mow my land.


me no speaky a no english?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> The funny thing is that she made him buy another house, which isn't even what they're accustomed to, it's more.


Yeah, she's a bitch. The sad part is that if Brooke becomes successful, she'll just leech off her.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

when did CaLiGula get banned


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> me no speaky a no english?


Great your overqualified.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, she's a bitch. The sad part is that if Brooke becomes successful, she'll just leech off her.


I hope Hogan leaves her and Brooke divorces her (a la the Home Alone kid) and she has to get a job at McDonald's or something.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The MoveMent™ said:


> when did CaLiGula get banned


"Abusing members via rep". He'll be back tomorrow.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3769425&postcount=29
:lmao someone needs to shut him up. I would, but I dont mess with the help section anymore. I'd donate points to the person who do it.:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The MoveMent™ said:


> when did CaLiGula get banned


A couple of nights ago. Apparently, he's also Ghetto Anthony, which I was not aware of.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> A couple of nights ago. Apparently, he's also Ghetto Anthony, which I was not aware of.


You believe that?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's not Ghetto Anthony.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Smackdown in a few minutes. Yayyyyy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> You believe that?


I don't even know anymore. It's been a rough day for me, so at this point, I'll believe anything.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner said:


> "Abusing members via rep". He'll be back tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3769425&postcount=29
> :lmao someone needs to shut him up. I would, but I dont mess with the help section anymore. I'd donate points to the person who do it.:side:


LOL Is abusing members via rep against the rules??? 

I did it, in a polite manner but I did it before I knew you were offering points.


This shit fight over the file exchange is funny. I had the old popcorn out when the staff were bitching at each other the other day over who did the most work.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I don't even know anymore. It's been a rough day for me, so at this point, I'll believe anything.


The pieces to that puzzle don't fit up at all plus Pyro just said it wasn't true.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I feel like Do-Do, my cold has gotten worse


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only way he's Anthony is if he's using an entirely different computer. Doubtful.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Smackdown in a few minutes. Yayyyyy.


(Spoiler tags) No Deuce N' Domino.  (/Spoiler tags)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> The pieces to that puzzle don't fit up at all plus Pyro just said it wasn't true.


Well, I know now that they're not the same. What else do you want? Me to say I'm an idiot.

FINE! I'M A FUCKING IDIOT! HAPPY?!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Only way he's Anthony is if he's using an entirely different computer. Doubtful.


And he wouldn't go through that if he put Ghetto Anthony in as his former username.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao Derek relax man. I know you're having a rough day. Its cool.


Cowie said:


> LOL Is abusing members via rep against the rules???


lol I have no clue. I didnt think it was all the bad. If anything, CaL should of just got a "verbal warning". He was probably banned because "he messed up" so many times.


> I did it, in a polite manner but I did it before I knew you were offering points.


I'll donate anyway


> This shit fight over the file exchange is funny. I had the old popcorn out when the staff were bitching at each other the other day over who did the most work.


Yea I saw it. David got owned:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?find=lastposter&t=298351

Pompous usertitle or most pompous usertitle ever?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Rubber Chicken Chots.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Rubber Chicken Chots.


can kill a married man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?find=lastposter&t=298351
> 
> Pompous usertitle or most pompous usertitle ever?


Nah, Sharp's Greatest Poster Of All Time title takes that. Somewhat because of the statement, but mostly because it's him.

I also like how he goes after Punk because of reports he has an attitude. Just rips into him for having an ego, and he has to type that while seeing that custom title every day. Sadly, I'm sure he believes it.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> can kill a married man


Give me a link to a good rap CD.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Elvis clinching onto Sharp's sack everytime he posted while Elvis was a member here, was sad.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?find=lastposter&t=298351
> 
> Pompous usertitle or most pompous usertitle ever?


It's pompous but David is a good dude.

Truth: About to watch Impact...don't ask why.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Nah, Sharp's Greatest Poster Of All Time title takes that. Somewhat because of the statement, but mostly because it's him.
> 
> I also like how he goes after Punk because of reports he has an attitude. Just rips into him for having an ego, and he has to type that while seeing that custom title every day. Sadly, I'm sure he believes it.


Sharp is a mere poster, DavidEFC is a GOD!!! Nay, a Super God!


I can't stand anyone who declares them self a god on the internet. Just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Sharp is a mere poster, DavidEFC is a GOD!!! Nay, a Super God!
> 
> 
> I can't stand anyone who declares them self a god on the internet. Just a pet peeve of mine.


Your a Pet Peeve.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Your a Pet Peeve.


Your mom's a pet peeve.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Elvis clinching onto Sharp's sack everytime he posted while Elvis was a member here, was sad.


That's because Elvis was a fucking moron. He would latch onto whatever Sharp would say, argue Sharp's point, then state that nobody else knew how to debate an argument.

He was a human piece of shit and I'm glad he's gone.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Give me a link to a good rap CD.


one moment


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Your mom's a pet peeve.


Your so unoriginal its scary like Michael J. Fox.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Your so unoriginal its scary like Michael J. Fox.


Michael J Fox is scary?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Your mom's a pet peeve.


o no he dint~!!!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Michael J Fox is scary?


Family Ties.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I've decided that nobody here is good enough for my Bat-facts. I'll bring them back if I feel like it.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- I've decided that nobody here is good enough for my Bat-facts. I'll bring them back if I feel like it.


Now or never.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Family Ties.


Marty McFly will never be scary to me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Now or never.


I'll bring them back if I want, whenever I want. If you don't like it, too bad.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Aww shucks :sad:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Marty McFly will never be scary to me.


Spincity?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'll bring them back if I want, whenever I want. If you don't like it, too bad.


Fine, Old Maid.

Movement... I want that CD.... Where you at?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Spincity?


Marty McFly.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Fine, Old Maid.


Fuck off.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Marty McFly.


Parkinson's?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - My new thread in the Wrestling Games section titled "Your First Wrestling Game" has got a fair amount of responses. Could use some more, though.  [/cheapplug]


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Fuck off.


I'll lay off. Rain check.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Fine, Old Maid.
> 
> Movement... I want that CD.... Where you at?


Consequence Don't Quit Your Day Job

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ego3px

If your a Lupe Fan here's a mixtape from him

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=622A2KLN


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> I'll lay off. Rain check.


You make it hard to get pissed at you, but please don't bug me, I'm not in a very good mood, and I don't want to start flaming you.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> Consequence Don't Quit Your Day Job
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ego3px


Thanks, man. KIF and I will enjoy this.

I'd throw some more rep you way, but can't at the moment.


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

Just noticed this new ttt thread, i know, im slow.

Whats going on everyone, thought i would come in this thread and hang out, seeing as this is the best thread on wf, and already over 100 pages, wow.

Truth: Watching Jackson State/Florida.

Truth: 315 reputation points.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You make it hard to get pissed at you, but please don't bug me, I'm not in a very good mood, and I don't want to start flaming you.


I do got a fire extinguisher, but I'll leave ya alone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Bubba was complaining about not having many gifts. I send him a gift, he stops complaining, but not so much as a thank you. I should have known better.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I gtg.. Peace out


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I gtg.. Peace out


Please return when your not stale.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later TNC.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Going to play some games while I wait for Wrestlemania 20 to finish downloading(At least CD2 there's 4 )


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice servers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nice servers.


I would call them Badass.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nice servers.


Best in the World! Best in the World!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You make it hard to get pissed at you, but please don't bug me, I'm not in a very good mood*, and I don't want to start flaming you.*


That'd just be awful now wouldn't it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

lol, Konnan just called Team 3D "Krispy Kreme and Butter Bean"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> lol, Konnan just called Team 3D "Krispy Kreme and Butter Bean"


I hope The Latino Nation gets him for that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> That'd just be awful now wouldn't it.


oooh, zinger. I'm hurt by your words.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected] Storylines




> oooh, zinger. I'm hurt by your words.


...k


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Fuck off.


Hopefully that was just an inside joke that I'm unaware of.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

2Slick said:


> Hopefully that was just an inside joke that I'm unaware of.


We were just giving each other crap, I wasn't trying to be serious with that remark.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> We were just giving each other crap, I wasn't trying to be serious with that remark.


I know, just messing with you, hence the tongue.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

2Slick said:


> I know, just messing with you, hence the tongue.


Yeah, I know.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth- I have nothing to do till 6 o'clock.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Watching ROH Chicago Spectacular Night 1.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

How come I'm not allowed to bank?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Cowie said:


> How come I'm not allowed to bank?


I dunno, but I'll take it off your hands if want.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Watching ROH Chicago Spectacular Night 1.


Truth: That show sucked ass, might actually the overall worst ROH show I've seen as nothing really stood out at all.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

2Slick said:


> I dunno, but I'll take it off your hands if want.


Hush, you have enough as it is. In fact, you should donate some to me


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth - by request, macho man is back. Oooohhhh Yeeeaaaahhhhhh!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth - by request, macho man is back. Oooohhhh Yeeeaaaahhhhhh!!!


His best attire is the one with the "Ohh Yeah" sticker on it. It's so over the top it can only be worn by Savage.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

2Slick said:


> I dunno, but I'll take it off your hands if want.


Hey aren't you staff? Like, here to serve people such as myself? Wanna find out for me?:shocked:

Fuck this place is slow


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - Going to a mates party soon....guess it will be an indoor now that it is raining heaps


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

New sig. Get used to it, because it's coming true.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Cowie said:


> Hey aren't you staff? Like, here to serve people such as myself? Wanna find out for me?:shocked:
> 
> Fuck this place is slow


It won't even let you access it at all? I'll check it out and see if it works for me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> His best attire is the one with the "Ohh Yeah" sticker on it. It's so over the top it can only be worn by Savage.


:agree:. It was solid gold.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jimmy Kimmel and David Spade are incredibly unfunny.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice new banner Mac , I've never really watched Kimmel to be honest.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching Smackdown currently, but I think I'm going to switch to South Park in a few minutes once it's on.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Aint seen you for ages Diesel


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Nice new banner Mac , I've never really watched Kimmel to be honest.


TeeEhm's work. 

*Truth:* Now have -15 reppage. :shocked:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Cowie. I always message you on Myspace, but you never reply. :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth - by request, macho man is back. Oooohhhh Yeeeaaaahhhhhh!!!


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh. I did it!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Jimmy Kimmel and David Spade are incredibly unfunny.


Meh, I like Spade and enjoy The Showbiz Show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I've never found Spade to be funny at all.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: The Only funny Spade moment I can think of was a SNL skit in the early 90's called the Hollywood Minute with David Spade and one time a picture came up with Eddie Murphy's face and he said "Look kids a falling star", really mean joke but was rather amusing.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Hi Cowie. I always message you on Myspace, but you never reply. :$


Must be someone posing as me cos I aint had no messages from you.



Lady Croft said:


> *I've never found Spade to be funny at all.*


Haven't seen you around either babe


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Aint seen you for ages Diesel


Yeah, I'm usually lurking around in this thread.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I swear I almost thought that was Lance Storm in Diesel's avatar/sig.

Hey Sabrina.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

David Spade is only funny when his stuff is written for him on Just Shoot Me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Must be someone posing as me cos I aint had no messages from you.
> 
> 
> Haven't seen you around either babe


*You just need to come in here more M'Lady.  I usually waist my time here 

*huggles**


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I swear I almost thought that was Lance Storm in Diesel's avatar/sig.
> 
> Hey Sabrina.


It's the lack of charisma in both guys, I tell ya.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I swear I almost thought that was Lance Storm in Diesel's avatar/sig.
> 
> Hey Sabrina.


He has just as much charisma.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> It's the lack of charisma, I tell ya.


Bingo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I swear I almost thought that was Lance Storm in Diesel's avatar/sig.
> 
> Hey Sabrina.


*Howdy Hotstuff 

I used to think the same thing actually. I hope that guy, whomever he is, has more charisma.. *


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Lance Storm's gimmick was based off the fact that he had no charisma. I love it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Cro Cop is negative charisma. :sad:

Truth - The man bear pig episode of South Park is now on. I've never seen this one yet.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Must be someone posing as me cos I aint had no messages from you.
> 
> 
> Haven't seen you around either babe


I message you like every day at least 5 times.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: Can't wait till the Repeat of Real Time with Bill Maher is on in 20 minutes. I missed it because of a Repeat of TNA Impact (smart choice there :side and I find out both Chris Rock and Jason Alexander were on there along with Mike Huckabee, a Conservative whom I have a great deal of respect for.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Howdy Hotstuff
> 
> I used to think the same thing actually. I hope that guy, whomever he is, has more charisma.. *




Those kicks in Diesel's banner look like they have more charisma than Lance Storm.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rampage Jackson = Charisma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly6oKkK-M1M


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Sleep schedule is so screwed up, I think it's probably lunch time for me, even though it's nearly 1:00 AM.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DDMac said:


> TeeEhm's work.
> 
> *Truth:* Now have -15 reppage. :shocked:


Sweet, that text is amazing. And yeah, I'm good with my -3.5 rounded down to -3. :$ 



jax_the_ax said:


> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh. I did it!


:agree:, you spoke and I listened. I do what the people jax_the_ax tell me. :$

EDIT: :$

Allo, Miss Sabrina, its been a while.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I message you like every day at least 5 times.


Funny


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I can't wait for Rocky to come out on Tuesday. The movie looks so friggin' bad ass.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I'm apparently the only person on this forum who likes Lance Storm, granted I'm not disputing his lack of showmanship and charisma but the guy was/is an exceptionally good wrestler.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Funny


Meh. I messaged you a minute ago.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'm apparently the only person on this forum who likes Lance Storm, granted I'm not disputing his lack of showmanship and charisma but the guy was/is an exceptionally good wrestler.


Nah you're not the only person. I am still a Lance Storm fan. I just like joking on his low charisma.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can't like Lance Storm. He may be a good wrestler but he literally has zero charisma and I can't stand that.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Meh. I messaged you a minute ago.


Lowered yourself to speak to an AUSTRALIAN? Yeah I saw what you said about Australians.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

"I'm super duper serial!"

Haha, this South Park episode is pretty funny. :lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Lowered yourself to speak to an AUSTRALIAN? Yeah I saw what you said about Australians.


I don't remember what I said. But yeah, I went THAT low.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I enjoy the ring work of Storm but that's about it. I also enjoyed the part of his promos where he said "If I Could Be Serious For A Moment." It was all downhill after that.

Cro Cop > Storm because in Pride, Mirko showed a tad bit of charisma.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I enjoy the ring work of Storm but that's about it. I also enjoyed the part of his promos where he said "If I Could Be Serious For A Moment." It was all downhill after that.
> 
> Cro Cop > Storm because in Pride, Mirko showed a tad bit of charisma.


Before his bout with Barnett at Pride 28, he called him "too fat and too slow".

That might not be too charismatic, but damn it, it made me laugh. :$


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Truth: IDK. Sup? idkidkidk.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Before his bout with Barnett at Pride 28, he called him "too fat and too slow".
> 
> That might not be too charismatic, but damn it, it made me laugh. :$


Cro Cop at least has some memorable quotes unlike Storm.

Rampage lost a bit of his charisma when he found Jesus. His promos became more tame  He's still the most charismatic man in MMA with Ortiz and Griffin behind him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chuck Liddell is the most charismatic man in MMA. All he needs is a bottle of niquil to motivate himself.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Otacon said:


> Truth: IDK. Sup? idkidkidk.


Mark Henry's cock is being censored in my sig. :$


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Diesel said:


> "I'm super duper serial!"
> 
> Haha, this South Park episode is pretty funny. :lmao


That is funny, but the Last two episodes of SP with "
N----- Man" and Butters being Bi-Curious got me in stitches for the first time since Titus did 7 years ago.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Mark Henry's cock is being censored in my sig. :$


It's for the best. Otherwise, it would be over the pixel limit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Chuck Liddell is the most charismatic man in MMA. All he needs is a bottle of niquil to motivate himself.


:lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAPkOUj45Ko

"I need sparring partners, I'll pay in food stamps"


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> "I'm super duper serial!"
> 
> Haha, this South Park episode is pretty funny. :lmao


Manbearpig? Thats one of the worse south park episodes Iv seen in a while


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damien_Draiman said:


> That is funny, but the Last two episodes of SP with "
> N----- Man" and Butters being Bi-Curious got me in stitches for the first time since Titus did 7 years ago.


Yeah, I heard good things about those SP episodes. Heard they were really funny. I don't think I'll be watching them for awhile, though. Because Canada is quite a few episodes behind America. :sad:



> Manbearpig? Thats one of the worse south park episodes Iv seen in a while


Yep, that's the one.

Eh, I didn't think it was too good, but didn't think it was too bad either. It had it's parts.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Manbearpig? Thats one of the worse south park episodes Iv seen in a while


It wasn't that great, but it had it's moments.

"What does manbearpig look like?"

"Kind of like a manpig, but more bearlike."


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Otacon said:


> It's for the best. Otherwise, it would be over the pixel limit.


So true. I can't tell you how much editing I had to do to get his breasts off of the floor.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> So true. I can't tell you how much editing I had to do to get his breasts off of the floor.


No wonder he looked slimmer. I thought it was Whoopie Goldberg initially. Had to do a double-take.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAPkOUj45Ko
> 
> "I need sparring partners, I'll pay in food stamps"


That video was funny as hell. Now I see why Cide likes this guy so much


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, I heard good things about those SP episodes. Heard they were really funny. I don't think I'll be watching them for awhile, though. Because Canada is quite a few episodes behind America. :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll say this about each episode when you get the chance to watch it:

The Season Premiere has the N-bomb uncensored a good 50 times.

The 2nd episode has Butters being considered to have gay tendencies that brings another records that you'll notice when the episode comes on up in Canada.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Otacon said:


> No wonder he looked slimmer. I thought it was Whoopie Goldberg initially. Had to do a double-take.


:cuss:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damien_Draiman said:


> I'll say this about each episode when you get the chance to watch it:
> 
> The Season Premiere has the N-bomb uncensored a good 50 times.
> 
> The 2nd episode has Butters being considered to have gay tendencies that brings another records that you'll notice when the episode comes on up in Canada.


Haha, harsh. I'm looking forward to them. 

Truth - I'm watching the end of the Laker's game, and I'm pretty sure it just said Bryant had 63 points this game. Crazy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> That video was funny as hell. Now I see why Cide likes this guy so much


How can you not like Rampage? He's a good fighter and charismatic as hell. I'm so glad he's in the UFC and I can't wait until he fights Liddell later this year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- eating some leftover pasta from The O.G.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ow.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - The Aussie Grand Prix is tomorrow, hoping Webber can make the top 10 because his cars keep getting worse and worse.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

When was that WCW?


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

Derek is not my mother.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Seriously, this thread sucks at night without Cali.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Seriously, this thread sucks at night without Cali.


SERIOUSLY.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> SERIOUSLY.


When is he coming back?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just bought a Cadillac

*Truth:* THREW SOME D'S ON THAT BITCH

*Truth:* Actually no, I didn't.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> When is he coming back?


2 days?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What the fuck?

Why is Ghetto Anthony saying that he is CaLiGula?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Why is Ghetto Anthony saying that he is CaLiGula?


Fun, I guess.

He's not Cal though..people actually thought that.

Truth ~ Cal is cool with me, even though he's gotten shit from people. Always been nice to me, so yeah, I can't really knock the guy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just bought a Cadillac
> 
> *Truth:* THREW SOME D'S ON THAT BITCH
> 
> *Truth:* Actually no, I didn't.


Damn, Rich Boy would have been proud.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Caligula is usually only a dick to people who are acting like dumbasses. Which so happens to be quite a few people, so that's why he gets into shit. And the whole Saddam Hussein hanging gif a while ago, didn't bother me but aparently some people took offense.

*Truth:* My current ringtone on my phone is White Rabbit by Jefferson Airplane.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I have some boring ass infomercial on my television, but I'm not watching or listening to it. I should put a wrestling match on or something.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I have some boring ass infomercial on my television, but I'm not watching or listening to it. I should put a wrestling match on or something.


Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart

Steel Cage Match

Summerslam 1994


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone know how to easily rip the audio from avi or mpeg files to mp3? I'd like to get a few of these Gamalon songs off youtube, shit is rocking.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I miss MSN. I should go on.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bret vs Owen in the cage is the most boring WWE match in history. Give me Khali and Rock over that. No, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Bret vs Owen in the cage is the most boring WWE match in history. Give me Khali and Rock over that. No, I'm not kidding.


I'm pretty sure that your opinion on that match gets worse every time you think about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure that your opinion on that match gets worse every time you think about it.


It's a shame too. 2 damn good workers.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Dateline's To Catch a Predator MAY BE the funniest thing on TV


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think RVDTito got their profile back.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I think RVDTito got their profile back.


Let's see if they can keep their promise to never respond to Kent Jones in another video.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Let's see if they can keep their promise to never respond to Kent Jones in another video.


I hope they tear him a new asshole. It will be epic.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I have never seen a Kent Jones video


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Let's see if they can tear him a new asshole without mentioning how much the WWE sucks and just concentrating on how shitty he is as a person. I'm doubting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder what happened to Kent. I'm pretty sure he's gone from youtube for good now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure that your opinion on that match gets worse every time you think about it.


I do the same with TNA....

Damn. I really need to find Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness matches online.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Knowing him he'll go to the library..:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

-CaL should be back tomorrow. 

-Dateline to catch a predator is hilarious.

-Kent should of been gone from youtube. I guess they keep him around for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can honestly say that I'm looking forward to RVD's response. The first time I can say that about a youtube shooting video.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just found a program to extract audio. Word.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> -CaL should be back tomorrow.
> 
> *-Dateline to catch a predator is hilarious.*
> 
> -Kent should of been gone from youtube. I guess they keep him around for entertainment purposes.


"I can't control my horny level" :lmao

This show IS comedy


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Damn. I really need to find Danielson vs Nigel McGuiness matches online.


Danielson vs. McGuinness (Unified) - http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7365769180046412342


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Danielson vs. McGuinness (Unified) - http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7365769180046412342


Nice.

I know they had a series of matches. Is this match 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I believe it's the 3rd meeting. I think they met twice before, once for the Pure Title and once for the heavyweight title. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I could've uploaded Unified as I have it, but nevermind now.

Average match, in my opinion. Maybe I need to rewatch it, but when I saw it I wasn't too impressed. Danielson vs KENTA is much, MUCH better. Both the ROH and the NOAH matches. Especially NOAH.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I could've uploaded Unified as I have it, but nevermind now.
> 
> Average match, in my opinion. Maybe I need to rewatch it, but when I saw it I wasn't too impressed. Danielson vs KENTA is much, MUCH better. Both the ROH and the NOAH matches. Especially NOAH.


The NOAH match was epic. True.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

WF has been coming on and offline all night for me.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - On 4,000 posts, finally. :side: 

Another truth - Loved how Taker threw Finlay into Batista on Smackdown this week. The feud is shit boring to me. At least, they have more heat now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Troy, me too. :side:

Truth - When Troy doesn't post, a nerd loses his virginity. So keep posting, Troy!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm hoping Taker fueds with Finlay for the title.

Won't happen, as Batista will get a rematch for the title and win.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I laughed slightly with how little the crowd reaction was on last night's SD when Melina & Ashley went at it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I hope Batista tears a muscle or something. All reports indicate he's a pompous asshole. I hate people like him.

I want Taker to beat him at WM, and then at Backlash, and then have Taker start a feud with Kennedy that ends at SS with Kennedy winning his first title.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth-- Chatting with Headliner via yahoo *


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Sabian is a hilarious wrestler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chatting with Lady Croft on yahoo.

Truth-I knew HBK was Jesus:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3768589&postcount=24


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Chatting with Lady Croft on yahoo.
> 
> Truth-I knew HBK was Jesus:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3768589&postcount=24



*lol.. that's an.. uhm... odd banner *


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* H8 was a lot better then most internet reviewers had said.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK currently sucks.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. I was out literally all day yesterday. School then straight to a friend's party.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: I'm thirsty


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: I need to get me a cup of coffee.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It's been a while since I've seen some of you.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

ohey Kenny. I was only wondering about you yesterday. Hows tricks?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tricks? Me confused honey, sowwy. :$

I'm going pretty good though Kristia, everything is going alright in life, got a couple of assignments to do, but besides that I'm fine. I had a great night tonight out in the city, just hate the passive smoking. 

Karaoke is awesome  I sung so many songs....


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I didn't think you could smoke in pubs anymore in Australia?

Tricks=things. Hows things? LOL


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> It's been a while since I've seen some of you.


Hey, Sugar Pill, yeah it has been awhile. How've you been?


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I woke up early this morning.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> I didn't think you could smoke in pubs anymore in Australia?
> 
> Tricks=things. Hows things? LOL


Lolz, we weren't in a pub. We went to this karaoke building in the city, it's called 'Live' and it's korean. They smoke inside the room, I don't smoke though, hate the shit.

Troy, I'm doing pretty good man apart from feeling a bit sick right now lol, how about you?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> Lolz, we weren't in a pub. We went to this karaoke building in the city, it's called 'Live' and it's korean. They smoke inside the room, I don't smoke though, hate the shit.
> 
> Troy, I'm doing pretty good man apart from feeling a bit sick right now lol, how about you?


I know how you feel, I've not been active hardly at all over the last 6-8 weeks, not been feeling the greatest, but I'm alive.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm still surprised you're allowed to smoke inside anywhere but a private home. Even outdoor events and stuff you can't smoke at.

Troy do you still smoke?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

2Slick said:


> I know how you feel, I've not been active hardly at all over the last 6-8 weeks, not been feeling the greatest, but I'm alive.


I'm busy alot of the time now, I've got school during the day and a job to go for 2 hours after school everyday. It's good, I just deliver prescriptions from chemists to the elderly. If you lived around here, I'd porbaly have to deliver to you, Pensioner.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Cowie said:


> I'm still surprised you're allowed to smoke inside anywhere but a private home. Even outdoor events and stuff you can't smoke at.
> 
> Troy do you still smoke?


Unfortunately, like a chimney. I've tried to quit a few times in the past few months, but as usual, I fail.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> I'm busy alot of the time now, I've got school during the day and a job to go for 2 hours after school everyday. It's good, I just deliver prescriptions from chemists to the elderly. If you lived around here, I'd porbaly have to deliver to you, Pensioner.


Ooh, could you please deliver some good pain pills to me then? Hell, send them Fed Ex, works for me.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> I'm still surprised you're allowed to smoke inside anywhere but a private home. Even outdoor events and stuff you can't smoke at.
> 
> Troy do you still smoke?


I really doubt we're allowed, but they do it anyway.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

How many a day. Be honest. PM me the answer if need be.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I smoke a few a day now. But doesn't bother me. Once the packet is empty, I'm done.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

2Slick said:


> Ooh, could you please deliver some good pain pills to me then? Hell, send them Fed Ex, works for me.


Is that some sort of airmail? :$

I dislike alot of smokers, because the way they smoke that shit and just the places they do it.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Cowie said:


> How many a day. Be honest. PM me the answer if need be.


Oh no, I don't mind telling anyone. We all have our faults and bad habits, it's just that I want to quit for my health, no other reasons.

Well, saving the money sure would help, ciggs here are expensive as hell.

I smoke about 30 a day.

I always smoke in my own home, if I'm out, I try to do it away from anyone else.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: I need a shower. Be right back


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm not sure wether it was Monday or Wednesday, but still, the other day it was national non-smoking day here in the UK. :agree:


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - I'm not sure wether it was Monday or Wednesday, but still, the other day it was national non-smoking day here in the UK. :agree:


I think that was a few months ago over here, but I know I didn't go that day without one.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I only smoke in my garden.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I don't smoke away from home much, if I do I'll normally go sit in my car if I don't have the kids with me or stand at the car if I do have the kids with me.

Its crazy thinking once upon a time you could smoke ANYWHERE even in shops but those days are long gone. 

Its pretty disgusting really. I can sniff cigarette smoke from over 10 metres away so I pity poor people who don't smoke who have to sit around in it.

We don't smoke inside, just in the laundry when its cold or the annoying neighbour is a bit too chatty.

I smoke about 35. Less if I'm on the computer more if I'm on the phone but can be up to 40 if my friend rings for a 5 hour conversation....


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, you can't smoke anywhere anymore. Can't smoke at bars, bingo, bowling alleys, nowhere. 

I smoke the most when I'm online, for some reason. I rarely smoke if I'm watching TV or talking on the phone, just the way it's always been for me.

So, if I'm online, I have smoke coming out of my ears.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Smoke outside  Saves painting the living areas every year!

Truth: I'm off to watch TV.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, yellow walls aren't too fun after awhile. 

See yas.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn smokers. :no:


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> Damn smokers. :no:


Yeah, gotta love us.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Passive smoking is just as dangerous, I'm feeling the effects still.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - Busy making a Backlash poster for my BTB, needing a good slogan though.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> Passive smoking is just as dangerous, I'm feeling the effects still.


Living life in general is dangerous, if you really and truly think about it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Living life in general is dangerous, if you really and truly think about it.


Driving to work each day is dangerous. I almost got into an accident the other day.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Driving to work each day is dangerous. I almost got into an accident the other day.


I hear ya. They drive like lunatics in Toronto, especially after we've had a snowstorm. Like right now, I can hear cars speeding like madmen in the road in front of my window and it just snowed all night long, so the roads are nothing but ice right now.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

2Slick said:


> I hear ya. They drive like lunatics in Toronto, especially after we've had a snowstorm. Like right now, I can hear cars speeding like madmen in the road in front of my window and it just snowed all night long, so the roads are nothing but ice right now.


Damn, it's a good thing I don't have to worry about that. The rain can make for some nasty driving conditions but thankfully people are more cautious when it rains.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Damn, it's a good thing I don't have to worry about that. The rain can make for some nasty driving conditions but thankfully people are more cautious when it rains.


I used to love driving before I moved to Toronto. Not really anything to do with the drivers really, but I've always hated driving in big cities like this.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - The Smackdown forum sucks, the amount of sheep is laughable.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Truth - The Smackdown forum sucks, the amount of sheep is laughable.


Which is why I rarely grace that section anymore.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I only ever go in there to Moderate, it's far too frustrating to actually post.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - My two little cousins are here and I have tonnes of work to do. :$ Cya later. 

Edit>> I'll stay for a bit.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I only ever go in there to Moderate, it's far too frustrating to actually post.


The only one I even remotely visit is the General and Raw sections.

This is the longest I've been on WF in about two months or longer. Been on here all night.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's good to see you here again, it's always good to have more sane posters about the place.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Role Model said:


> It's good to see you here again, it's always good to have more sane posters about the place.


I know, believe it or not, I actually had fun on here last night.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

2Slick said:


> I know, believe it or not, I actually had fun on here last night.


:shocked: Shocking!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Rangers vs. Aberdeen today.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just logged on.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> Just logged on.


Hey.

Truth: I've been awake for over 24 hours now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Playing football later today


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I won't be doing much of anything today, trying to get over this cold I have. It's been snowing all damn night long, so I'll try to avoid going out in it as much as possible.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

2Slick said:


> Hey.
> 
> Truth: I've been awake for over 24 hours now.


Hello


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> Hello


Long time no see.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I love snow, especially when we're in school.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: I love snow, especially when we're in school.


Which translates to no school, right?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: We haven't had snow this winter although the weathermen are saying it could snow this weekend.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Only if it's heavy, which is rare in Liverpool 

Breaktimes are fun though


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I like snow and all, but as soon as it FINALLY melts, a day or two later, another storm comes our way and nothing but white.... AGAIN!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I hate snow when it doesn't stick, or, when it is melting, and turns to sludge, which leaves nothing to do outside


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Going to be buying Borat tomorrow for my Mums Mothers Day Present. :$


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I must get packing for my trip to Quebec tomorrow. This Spring Break will >>> All the others.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I'm glad I rented Borat before I decided to purchase it. It had it's funny moments, but I felt it was highly overrated.

I'm one of the few, it would seem to think that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've loved Sacha Baron Cohen's work for like 7+ years, thus I enjoyed the movie a lot.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, I've not followed his work over the years, so maybe I'm a little biased.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

A twenty disc Summerslam Anthology DVD set will be released. Sweet I have to get that after I get the mania and the rumble ones.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll only want it for the 98 Summerslam as it hasn't been released on DVD......


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I purchase DVDs left and right, but very rarely do I ever purchase a wrestling one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've spent over £150 which is what $291 this year on wrestling DVDs, which is utterly crazy by my standards. :$


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I've spent over £150 which is what $291 this year on wrestling DVDs, which is utterly crazy by my standards. :$


Shit, last time I went on a DVD spree, I spent probably close to 400 bucks. Only reason is I won over a thousand at the casino, so I blew it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Haha last time I won anything betting I blew close to £500 in a week on god knows what....


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Haha last time I won anything betting I blew close to £500 in a week on god knows what....


A replica blow-up doll of Maria?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They were far too expensive sadly.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> A twenty disc Summerslam Anthology DVD set will be released. Sweet I have to get that after I get the mania and the rumble ones.


Where'd you read that about the SS Anthology?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3766811&postcount=1156


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I'd be much more interested in a Survivor Series Boxset, I really want the 96/97/98/99 ones on DVD.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: Probably will be heading to bed shortly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah sleep is important, don't you forget that.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Yeah sleep is important, don't you forget that.


I always seem to forget the most important things in life.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Jeez the Rock is a jackass, and I'd rather have a Survivor Series Anthology too, guess I'm going to have to wait until 2009.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm thinking about getting the Royal Rumble Anthology.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

On the 2nd or the third of next month I'm getting the Mania one then the month after I'm getting the rumble one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I really hope The Best Of The Rock DVD does get released soon, but it doesn't look very likely sadly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Just watched Corino vs Credible vs Sandman on ECW Extreme Rules


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to sleep, it's almost 6 a.m.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I'm going to sleep, it's almost 6 a.m.


Later Jason


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Watching Football.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching HHH vs Y2J


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Uploading some music for the file exchange.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth ima cook some bacon.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Its 9:00 AM here


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I made some threads in the Celeb section.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EG said:


> Truth: I made some threads in the Celeb section.


I'll check them out


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

I reckon Brye needs tissues


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

tubsoffun said:


> I reckon Brye needs tissues


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth- My top five favorite wrestlers are 1-MR Kennedy
2-Christopher Daniels
3-Senshi
4-Edge
5- AJ Styles & The Rock


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here

Trith - I have three big subjects of homework to do. One of which is a project. Two of them are for tomorrow. :cuss:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Here
> 
> Trith - I have three big subjects of homework to do. One of which is a project. Two of them are for tomorrow. :cuss:


 I have alot of homework too do what grade are you im in 9


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth- you have balls of steal.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm here 


Truth - Listening to one of my favorite songs. "Peaches"

:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Working on NWO in my BTB


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - my favourite wrestler at the moment is Brooklyn Brawler


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : listening to a lot of stuff, while playing Managerzone! Get in the Zone people!


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth: loading up iTunes


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: Im going to bed good night all.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^^ nighty night :$


Truth - Jammin out to my limewire.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - cooking lunch


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted some WSX gifs in VIP


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Nice gifs Holt and Hi Tony


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Nice gifs Holt and Hi Tony


hi, Brian, what up?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> hi, Brian, what up?


I just posted my SD! about an hour ago and now I just finidhed shoveling snow. You?


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - New avatar


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> I just posted my SD! about an hour ago and now I just finidhed shoveling snow. You?


I'm playing a game called : managerzone

www.managerzone.com

you and everyone else should join, it's a very cool game


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - If its anything like FM I may take a look at it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I'm playing a game called : managerzone
> 
> www.managerzone.com
> 
> you and everyone else should join, it's a very cool game


I'll check it out.

Sorry I havent reviewed your show yet. 

Im trying to finish No Way Out in mine.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - If its anything like FM I may take a look at it.


:agree:

EDIT : No problem, Bry


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I'm playing a game called : managerzone
> 
> www.managerzone.com
> 
> you and everyone else should join, it's a very cool game


That looks good.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> That looks good.


damn skippy JOIN


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> damn skippy JOIN


I have  Just waiting for the email to come through.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

For anyone who's interested in Managerzone, my username there is "curter"


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mines SteveHolt. Waiting for the E-Mail to come through. I figure I'll test it out, but I've got a good FM game going so I may prefer to play that.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I should be getting my next games from gamefly today.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Should know I get my games from Game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I have  Just waiting for the email to come through.


Same


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: Kind of bored.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ This RR Anthology set was done so well, it's really the nicest casing I've seen from WWE.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah rr one looks great I'm getting it after the mania one. I wounder how the summerslam one will look.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Do you know why Caligula got banned?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Awake. Cali got banned for abusive rep comments just look back a few pages he gets unbanned today.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Do you know why Caligula got banned?


For flaming people through rep.

*Truth:* Listening to the Dave Matthews Band


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

truth - just logged on

EDIT - Damn it, now i gtg... lol peace out every1


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm going out for dinner now.  Cya later everyone.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just woke up, whats up? and lakers won last night yay go kobe!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I caught the end of the Laker's game last night.


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

Just got back from eating lunch, whats up everyone.

Truth: Watching basketball at 1:00, 2nd round of the ncaa tournament, Xavier/Ohio State.

Truth: 328 reputation points

Truth: About to buy the bypass flood control option once i reach 5000 points.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Watching Royal Rumble 1988.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Just got back from getting a new lawnmower.

Yeah, that's my Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I caught the end of the Laker's game last night.


Kobe was a beast.

Truth - I need to get a paper done for one of my classes, but I don't want to do it cause College Basketball is on.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Kobe was a beast.
> 
> Truth - I need to get a paper done for one of my classes, but I don't want to do it cause College Basketball is on.


Yeah, he was. He had what, 65 points at the end of the game? Crazy stuff right there.

Truth - I think I'm going to game on something.


----------



## #1Benoitfan (Apr 17, 2006)

anyone hear listen to Trivium. I want to buy a CD buy them but I would like to know how you guys think they are.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Kobe always puts on a good show. 65 points wow. Blazers were shocked, but thats not the first time lakers shocked blazers. i remember kobe making a 3 pointer sending them to ot, then makes a three again to win in ot.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

http://geicosp.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

#1Benoitfan said:


> anyone hear listen to Trivium. I want to buy a CD buy them but I would like to know how you guys think they are.


Well, if you like Metallica, buy the Crusade. If you like extremely fast trash metal, with massive amounts of screaming, buy Ascendancy. 

I like both albums, but then again, i have the weirdest taste in music. I dunno, wether its metal or girlie pop, if it's decent, i'll listen to it.


----------



## ChaingangDiva (Jan 2, 2007)

Truth: I love my littlebrother ^^ and the rest of my family


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Pissed off.

How is everyone?


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I'm alright, going out for a chinese tonight. Would go out drinking for St. Paddy's day but i'm still feeling the effects of last night


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I had a Chinese earlier


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

moneyman130 keeps bringing back old threads in WWEsection


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Back from a meal out. Hi everyone.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Rangers won 3-0. 

Truth: Had a takeaway.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Rangers is my favourite Scottish team. :agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> moneyman130 keeps bringing back old threads in WWEsection


i know. i red reped him telling him to stop doing that, and he will get banned if he doesn't stop. Looks like he didn't lisen to me.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth: i think the poster above is stern, stern but fair.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Watching the Bonus Matches from the Rise and Fall of ECW, borrowed it from KIF months ago and just got around to watching them today.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - My mom just dropped me off some Subway for lunch. Awesome. :yum:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Kick in the Teeth >>>> Subway.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gotta love Subway


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Subway > Jax.

o.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Subway > Jax.
> 
> o.


I admit it, I may not be better than a sammich shop, but it doesn't mean I have to eat and enjoy them.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going for a while. bye everyone.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

bye

truth: staying in on saturdays is lame


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Dissapointed that Ohio State pulled that one out in the end.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Dissapointed that Ohio State pulled that one out in the end.


Don't let it get ya down, turn that frown upside down.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Currently on MSN.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Listening to The Beatles 

'I get by with a little help from my friends...'


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*DC, you're doing wonderful with the Rate a Wrestler thing. Thank you for doing that.*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I can't wait for Summer. I have no real big plans for Summer, but I'm still really looking forward to it. :agree:

Truth - Steak and Cheese subs = ratings.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No problem and thanks for allowing me to do it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I haven't posted in the last 3 Rate a Wrestler threads. I've been slipping.:$


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm here

But I got a question... I can't seem to log out?? WTF? Can anyone else log out?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I thought the line was "What do you call five fingers to the face? ... Slap" I could be wrong though.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I haven't posted in the last 3 Rate a Wrestler threads. I've been slipping.:$


It's weird seeing you with a complete sig. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^I know. Its like a transformation!


ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I'm here
> 
> But I got a question... I can't seem to log out?? WTF? Can anyone else log out?


You have to clear your cookies out in order to log out. (Tools -> Internet options -> Clear cookies)
You should be able to log out after that. Yea I know. Stupid.

Now post in my thread or get red repped
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328584


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I'm here
> 
> But I got a question... I can't seem to log out?? WTF? Can anyone else log out?


Clear your cookies, If on Firefox, Tools Clear Private Data, If on IE Tools Internet Options, Clear Cookies.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I can't wait for Summer. I have no real big plans for Summer, but I'm still really looking forward to it. :agree:


*I love Summer too.. but I think she's not into girls.  




hehe J/K*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I thought the line was "What do you call five fingers to the face? ... Slap" I could be wrong though.


nah what it says in my sig is right. I made the gif and typed the words he said at the same time. Thats how I know I'm right.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: "I'm Rick James Bitch" may be one of the most overused phrases ever.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I love Summer too.. but I think she's not into girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

True. But it died down alot.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

http://mrporkchop.ytmnd.com/


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I have AOL.. :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I have AOL.. :$


I guess your SOL then


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Posted in Headliner's thread.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just posted over 30 songs in teh file exchange.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

thx.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Fuck ya!! I figured it out!!! Cookies cleared!

I GTG now peace


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Watched 300 on DVD last night. It actually came out pretty well. I DL'd it from file exchange.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I really hope that MSU wins tonight but I doubt it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Watched 300 on DVD last night. It actually came out pretty well. I DL'd it from file exchange.


How was the movie?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - This is seriously, one of the best, if not the best, knockout I've ever seen in the UFC. Watch. Now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6XVrGeYIIU


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - This is seriously, one of the best, if not the best, knockout I've ever seen in the UFC. Watch. Now.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6XVrGeYIIU


His head was a speed bag apparently.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That knockout is one of the all time greats.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: About to go out in a few minutes.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> How was the movie?


I liked it. Wish there was a little more fighting and perhaps a bit more interaction with the main bad guy (the Persian king).

Other than that it was decent, I'd recommend seeing it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just got Resistance: Fall of man and sonic the hedgehog for the ps3 from gamefly just now.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Downloading ECW from this week.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Watching Man vs Wild, just saw Bear Grills drink the moisture from fresh elephant shit. one of the most disgusting things Iv ever seen on basic cable


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I just found out I'll be coming off the bench in my basketball league, for 2 reasons.

1. I didn't pay the full money for the league (up front) so my best friend had to pay for the rest. Plus, one of my other friends who wasn't supposed to start already paid in full. So I guess it's fair him to get my spot. 

2. He (my best friend) said I've been lacking confidence as of late, and it's true. Hopefully coming off the bench will give me extra motivation to play better so I can end up in the starting lineup eventually. As long as I get some good playing time I'll be alright. 

We'll see what happens though, 1st game is on Thursday.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Playing Resistance: Fall of man and encoding The Prestige so I can put it on my ps3 and watch it on my tv.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Quite bored.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Still not over seeing a man drink do-do water


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Demolition's original theme music is on the Royal Rumble Anthology (marks out). It wasn't on the Wrestlemania Anthology so it looks like Vince got the rights after the large scale fan outcry...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd so buy the RR Anthology if I had 200 extra dollars lying around.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'd so buy the RR Anthology if I had 200 extra dollars lying around.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'd so buy the RR Anthology if I had 200 extra dollars lying around.


Did you say you have yahoo messenger?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Coooolllld Blooooooooodddeed!!!!!!

Truth: Love the gif Headliner :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Did you say you have yahoo messenger?


I have Yahoo Messenger but I never said I had it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


>


*171 on ebay.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I love WCW's Avatar.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* If you don't think House of the Rising Sun by the Animals rocks, you suck.

_There is a house in New Orleans they call the rising sun, and it's the been the ruin of many a poor boy. And God, I know I'm one._


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: The fans made the attitude era as good as it was.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: The fans made the attitude era as good as it was.


Nah, Austin did


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Watching Primeval, but only 'cause my brother has the remote. :cuss:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks MMN


WCW4Life said:


> I have Yahoo Messenger but I never said I had it.


:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- I plan on buying the RR Anthology when the price goes down. You can get the whole WM one for less then 100 bucks on ebay now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Thanks MMN
> 
> :sad:


Why do you ask?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - WCW4Life, I love your banner!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - WCW4Life, I love your banner!


Thanks


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

"Bitches, show Rick James your titties. I wish I had more hands, so i could give those titties 4 thumbs down."

That gif is bringing back the whole Rick James episode to me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Why do you ask?


I just re-installed it last night. I mainly talk to people on MSN. I was just going to add a few people on yahoo.:$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: The crowd at the Raw after Survivor Series 1998, was one of the hottest i've ever seen at a WWE event.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - MSN >> All. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I just re-installed it last night. I mainly talk to people on MSN. I was just going to add a few people on yahoo.:$


[email protected]


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - It takes balls to steal a cookie from the freakin' cookie jar.

I understand wanting to do it, but to actually go ahead and actually do it? Balls.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - GTG peace out


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Cya later.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Looking forward to JBL wrestling on Raw.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - It takes balls to steal a cookie from the freakin' cookie jar.
> 
> I understand wanting to do it, but to actually go ahead and actually do it? Balls.


Bobby Lashley takes stealing cookies to the EXTREME!!

:side:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Ein Reich, Ein Volk, Ein Führer!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Bobby Lashley takes stealing cookies to the EXTREME!!
> 
> :side:


 lol.

Truth - I'm actually quite tired.:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - It takes balls to steal a cookie from the freakin' cookie jar.
> 
> I understand wanting to do it, but to actually go ahead and actually do it? Balls.


And you feel an unbelievable amount of guilt afterwards.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> lol.
> 
> Truth - I'm actually quite tired.:sad:


Same, and all i've done today is play badminton


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm tired as I have been at work for 9 hours today. What a hard life :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth- *Hate posters that say one thing and when someone disagrees, they change thier mind. If you can't argue the case and just make up an assumption based on not one fact, then dont even post because it will make you look like a moron.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> And you feel an unbelievable amount of guilt afterwards.


I'd imagine so. Someone puts all this time and effort into making the cookies, then Lashley comes along and just steals one. Tasteless. :no:

:side:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

New temp sig... As requested.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth- *Hate posters that say one thing and when someone disagrees, they change thier mind. If you can't argue the case and just make up an assumption based on not one fact, then dont even post because it will make you look like a moron.


I'd say it's because all most people seem to do is repeat something good someone said because they can't think of their own opinions. Because they don't understand the business enough to form real opinions. That's why the IWC is so fickle.

The word smark gets it's meaning fucked up when the majority of people on message boards like this are total retards. Appartently, they aren't such smart marks after all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3768213&postcount=29

:lmao

I love Pyro. I saw this response as soon as I saw the thread title.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> New temp sig... As requested.


Sexeh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3768213&postcount=29
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I love Pyro. I saw this response as soon as I saw the thread title.





> Anyone not picking Kennedy by a WIDE margin needs their head examined.


:sad:


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth: I am your father, who ever is above.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Eastbound and down, loaded up and truckin'. We're gonna do what they say can't be done. We got a long way to go, and a short time to get there. I'm eastbound just watch ol' bandit run.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :sad:


I need my head examined. :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I love WCW's avatar. Great movie. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I love WCW's avatar. Great movie. :agree:


One of my favorites.


----------



## DefJ (Dec 24, 2005)

truth: im 16


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The lights are going to be dimmed big time for the next TNA PPV. It's going to look like an old school WCW show.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm going to reinstall limewire to get like 2 or 3 songs I need for a potential video project.

Getting Moody Blue's "Legend of a Mind" and David Bowie/Trent Reznor "I'm Afraid of Americans". Trying to think of another trippy song I could possibly use.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DefJ said:


> truth: im 16


Good.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

DefJ said:


> truth: im 16


Sorry buddy, you can't get to 100 posts here (no post count). Plus, I don't think they are letting new people into media even with 100 posts right now. omgwtfbbq

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love March Madness *


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I love March Madness *


:agree:

Truth: Butler/Maryland, OSU/Xavier games have been the best in the tourney so far.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> One of my favorites.


Mine too.



Lady Croft said:


> *I love March Madness*


I'm not following it this year. Probably because I'm not in a pool.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Hopefully the Butler/Maryland game isnt over, I need Maryland!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RDX said:


> :agree:
> 
> Truth: Butler/Maryland, OSU/Xavier games have been the best in the tourney so far.


*It was sad that Xavier gave it away*


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *It was sad that Xavier gave it away*


I needed OSU, so Im happy . And dammit Butler just won.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow the supposidly best conference in basketball *ACC* is looking really really great!

*note the sarcasim**


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Shawn Michaels is such a great seller:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1bw2g_oversellous


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Laker game was awesome, im glad i taped it. Kobe is still amazing, 65 points, its not 81, but still good.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Wow the supposidly best conference in basketball *ACC* is looking really really great!
> 
> *note the sarcasim**


Well the ACC is gonna lose another, Georgetown should kill BC. Although if BC wins, I will be happy, they are the hometown team.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Shawn Michaels is such a great seller:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1bw2g_oversellous


:lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Dailymotion has a shit load of wrestling videos


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Shawn Michaels is such a great seller:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1bw2g_oversellous


 I made a GIF of the big boot and big overselling the other day, but I lost it. :shocked:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

damn I wan't a cookie


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Shawn Michaels is such a great seller:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1bw2g_oversellous


Still dont think he's as good as Rock.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Still dont think he's as good as Rock.


The Rock's over selling of the Stone Cold Stunner > All


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm wondering if there's a way to edit songs. Like to cut out certain pieces of a song, make it start sooner, make it end sooner, etc, etc?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- The Texas A&M/Louisville game is great so far.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Shawn Michaels is such a great seller:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1bw2g_oversellous


:lmao That's great.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm wondering if there's a way to edit songs. Like to cut out certain pieces of a song, make it start sooner, make it end sooner, etc, etc?


Windows Movie Maker


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=140339

*sigh*


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm off for today. Cya later.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That big boot was great.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The MoveMent™ said:


> Windows Movie Maker


Wicked, I have that on my computer already. I'm going to try it out now. Thanks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm off, bye peeps


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Hey Brye whats up?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RDX said:


> Truth- Hey Brye whats up?


Hey, nothing much. Just posting

Later MNM


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Inabit Matt

You Ok Brye?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just poked myself on the eye, not on purpose.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Playing sonic for ps3.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Inabit Matt
> 
> You Ok Brye?


Yeah, I'm good.Gonna work on my BTB alot today. You?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm working on my BTB alot today too. Partner of mine dropped out.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Playing sonic for ps3.


Is it good


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth-


> *gift comment*
> Here's some money so you can donate towards Ashley's sex change  thanks to people like you Ashley can believe she a woman, have a blessed day


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: going to a party bye


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm Here 



RDX said:


> Truth: I'm working on my BTB alot today too. Partner of mine dropped out.


Can you hook me up with a link to your BTB dude? I would like to check it out.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I'm Here
> 
> 
> 
> Can you hook me up with a link to your BTB dude? I would like to check it out.


You might want to check his signature. I think that says it all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> You might want to check his signature. I think that says it all.


Are you coming back to BTB for sure DC?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I'm Here
> 
> 
> 
> Can you hook me up with a link to your BTB dude? I would like to check it out.


I dont have one yet. Cant start until April 9.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Human Tornado is more hustle than muscle


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Human Tornado is more hustle than muscle


:agree:

I thought WSX got cancelled


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> You might want to check his signature. I think that says it all.





RDX said:


> Truth: I'm working on my BTB alot today too. Partner of mine dropped out.


By what he said, it sounds like he already has a BTB. 

EDIT - oh ok RDX :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I've repped loads of people on this page, as a thank you, red rep this guy:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3774751&postcount=5781

thank you please.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - I've repped loads of people on this page, as a thank you, red rep this guy:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3774751&postcount=5781
> 
> thank you please.


Done, I couldnt put him in red though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I tried to, but got this dreaded message.



> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


I'll hit him with some -11 later, though.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I just watched that Hogan/HBK video and I have to say, I hate Hogan more than ever. The big boot one was hysterical.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I put him in red


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I got the dreaded 'You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.' as well, otherwise I'd be handing out more Rep as a bribe.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I put him in red


You rascal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I put him in red


Bravo.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm not going to drink tonight, even though it St. Patricks Day.

What's so bad about that guy?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - I've repped loads of people on this page, as a thank you, red rep this guy:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3774751&postcount=5781
> 
> thank you please.


Alright, done..

Truth - My predictions for the March Madness final four are 
Florida, Kansas, Georgetown, and Texas A&M.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> EDIT - oh ok RDX :sad:


I am working on it so i am not behind when I start posting it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Gonna make some gifs soon


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Thanks Role Model  Lawls.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The MoveMent™ said:


> Is it good


It's ok nothing like the one for sega but it's been good.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

RDX said:


> I am working on it so i am not behind when I start posting it.


Are you doing both Raw and Smackdown, or a TNA thread, an ROH thread? Whatcha doing??


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I'm not going to drink tonight, even though it St. Patricks Day.
> 
> What's so bad about that guy?


He gave me neg rep, thus he deserves to suffer. That and the fact he made a Rant crying about his rep and he's a shitty poster.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Thx ADR <3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He gave me neg rep, thus he deserves to suffer. That and the fact he made a Rant crying about his rep and he's a shitty poster.


Oh, he's one of those people that goes crazy everytime he gets rep rep


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

ADR love the gif.

Oh and hi everyone.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Sup Metalic


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Sup Metalic


Not much working on my BTB


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He gave me neg rep, thus he deserves to suffer. That and the fact he made a Rant crying about his rep and he's a shitty poster.


Alright, I'll hit him.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Sup everyone. 

Truth: Just finished reading a 36 chapter fic. It left me feeling fairly drained.  Now I'm snacking on choclate chip oatmeal cookies and milk. :yum:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=140339
> 
> *sigh*


*lol, that's hilarious.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Sup everyone.
> 
> Truth: Just finished reading a 36 chapter fic. It left me feeling fairly drained.  Now I'm snacking on choclate chip oatmeal cookies and milk. :yum:


Hi Tempest and Sabrina


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Who is this person that keeps getting red repped everyone is talking about?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Look a few pages back.

Yea I think Slick put him back in green last night. Although he didnt want to admit to it:side:

Hey Temp and Sabrina.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Sup everyone.
> 
> Truth: Just finished reading a 36 chapter fic. It left me feeling fairly drained.  Now I'm snacking on choclate chip oatmeal cookies and milk. :yum:


 I love chocolate chip.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tempy Tempy Tempy!!!!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Truth - I've repped loads of people on this page, as a thank you, red rep this guy:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3774751&postcount=5781
> 
> thank you please.


That dude annoyed me last night in the TNA section by making like 5-6 threads within 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Howdy Howdy Brye and K2! I hope you two guys are great. 

Louisville just got beat so I'm thrilled *


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Sabrina.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Lady Croft, that A&M/Louisville game was great! Glad A&M won. I am more than thrilled.

So mcgrath is the guy everyones talking about. He is annoying. I would red rep him but I have repped too much in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey Metalic! How are you my friend?*


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Howdy Howdy Brye and K2! I hope you two guys are great.
> 
> Louisville just got beat so I'm thrilled *



 

Are you talking about March Madness?

EDIT - yey! I picked A&M to win. There going to the final four baby!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Hey Metalic! How are you my friend?*


 Not bad had a good day went eating with my G-F at Swiss Chalet then we went and watched 300. Its a great movie


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RDX said:


> Hey Lady Croft, that A&M/Louisville game was great! Glad A&M won. I am more than thrilled.


*Yes!! hehe I loved it! I'm still jumping up and down. 

ThatzNotCool, yep! *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOO UFC ALL DAY AND NIGHT ON SPIKETV!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- GOnna request a La Resistance banner soon


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Not bad had a good day went eating with my G-F at Swiss Chalet then we went and watched 300. Its a great movie


*cool. I've heard that 300 is really good. It's pissing off the muslims so I'll probably watch it. *


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Alrighty!!!! 

Anyone else have final four predictions?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

I will be jumping up and down if BC wins. I need Georgetown, but I would love it if BC wins.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I love BC


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- I love BC


Truth- Me too.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Georgetown will win though


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *cool. I've heard that 300 is really good. It's pissing off the muslims so I'll probably watch it. *


 Yeah its a pretty good movie but its got nothing on Ghostrider fav movie of the year for me.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

My Final Four is:

Florida vs. UCLA

Memphis vs. Georgetown.

In the finals I have:

Memphis vs. Florida

NCAA Champion:

Memphis


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Yeah its a pretty good movie but its got nothing on Ghostrider fav movie of the year for me.


*I haven't seen Ghostrider and have no real desire too. I would probably watch it if Cage wasn't in it.*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey to u fellas who said hi. 



Lady Croft said:


> *Tempy Tempy Tempy!!!!*


Brina Brina Brina!!!!  

Truth: changed my sig and avy.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Yeah its a pretty good movie but its got nothing on Ghostrider fav movie of the year for me.


Ghost Rider was great. Eva Mendes made it excellent.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Metalic said:


> Yeah its a pretty good movie but its got nothing on Ghostrider fav movie of the year for me.


Ghost Rider is better than 300? Wow. Ghost Rider was decent but that's about all IMO.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RDX said:


> My Final Four is:
> 
> Florida vs. UCLA
> 
> ...


*Sorry for your loss. 


Tempy, love the new look *


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I got, 

Final four:

Flordia vs. Kansas

Texas A&M vs Georgetown


Finals: Kansas vs Texas A&M


NCAA Champion: Kansas


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I haven't seen Ghostrider and have no real desire too. I would probably watch it if Cage wasn't in it.*


 Well I like Marvel so it could be me but I think Cage it was one of his better movies he really fit the role well.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: My Sister's two cats are napping together. It looks really cute.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I got
> 
> Flordia vs. Kansas
> 
> ...


*Sorry about your loss *


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ghost Rider is better than 300? Wow. Ghost Rider was decent but that's about all IMO.


 Well I personnaly liked it more but it could be the fact im a huge Marvel fan always have always will.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Hey to u fellas who said hi.
> 
> 
> Brina Brina Brina!!!!
> ...


You is so..............nasty.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching Sylvia/Arlovski 2.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Sorry about your loss *


Did Kansas losE?????

I thought they won  :sad:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> Tempy, love the new look *


Thanks. 

Truth: I haven't watched none of the men's NCAA tourny games. I'm looking forward for UNC's women's team to come out with a win tomorrow.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Memphis will win. I just know it! :sad: Lady Croft who do you have in the Final Four?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd rather watch paint dry than watch Nicolas Cage.  *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'd rather watch paint dry than watch Nicolas Cage.  *


I liked National Treasure :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RDX said:


> Memphis will win. I just know it! :sad: Lady Croft who do you have in the Final Four?


*I didn't fill any brackets out this year. 

I just hope anyone but Florida wins. *


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'd rather watch paint dry than watch Nicolas Cage.  *


 Yeah hes not one of the best I didnt watch the movie for him I watched it because of Marvel.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: what i did in basketball on friday was sad. 11 points, 5 rebounds, and 2 steals.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I just hope anyone but Florida wins. *


:agree:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> I liked National Treasure :$


*Me too.. and Faceoff.. but that was before he got on my nerves so much *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Metalic said:


> Well I personnaly liked it more but it could be the fact im a huge Marvel fan always have always will.


Meh, to each his own.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Brye said:


> I liked National Treasure :$


Me too.  I liked him in 'Face Off' too. That was a good movie. :agree:

Truth: I want to change my banner already LOL.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Did Kansas losE?????
> 
> I thought they won  :sad:


*They won... for a change. But they wont win the national championship.. thus my condolences. *


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

GTG peace out everyone

*GO KANSAS!!*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth- I wished someone would make me a Daniels or Senshi banner.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - I wished I could spread some rep


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Me too.. and Faceoff.. but that was before he got on my nerves so much *


lol. I havent seen GhostRider but my friend liked it


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: the real MVP of basketball http://www.vidilife.com/video_play_368229_Kobe_s_81_highlights.htm i would kill to have this guy play on my team, but thats not going to happen unless i join the NBA. Thank god, he's playing for lakers.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I have another story to read but I don't know if I should read it now or wait until tomorrow b/c I won't be able to play my music tomorrow. 



Lady Croft said:


> *They won... for a change. But they wont win the national championship.. thus my condolences. *


:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: the real MVP of basketball http://www.vidilife.com/video_play_368229_Kobe_s_81_highlights.htm i would kill to have this guy play on my team, but thats not going to happen unless i join the NBA. Thank god, he's playing for lakers.


Steve Nash is still better.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Steve Nash is from Victoria, BC, right?

That's like, 2 hours away from where I live.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: the real MVP of basketball http://www.vidilife.com/video_play_368229_Kobe_s_81_highlights.htm i would kill to have this guy play on my team, but thats not going to happen unless i join the NBA. Thank god, he's playing for lakers.


*First of all.. your team has to be good to have a player from that team be the MVP. It's going to either Nash *for the 3rd straight time* or Dirk. Nash put on a hell of a show the other night against Dirk so Nash is probably in the lead..

And what is that video of... Kobe throwing another elbow?*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Steve Nash is still better.


http://www.vidilife.com/video_play_6366_Kobe_Bryant.htm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> http://www.vidilife.com/video_play_6366_Kobe_Bryant.htm


*Steve Nash is still more valuable to his team... hence the title Most VALUABLE Player. 

Plus, the Suns are a great team.. The Lakers... not so much...*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *First of all.. your team has to be good to have a player from that team be the MVP. It's going to either Nash *for the 3rd straight time* or Dirk. Nash put on a hell of a show the other night against Dirk so Nash is probably in the lead..
> 
> And what is that video of... Kobe throwing another elbow?*


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Steve Nash is still more valuable to his team... hence the title Most VALUABLE Player.
> 
> Plus, the Suns are a great team.. The Lakers... not so much...*


Sabrina think what lakers went through, they had lamor hurt, luke, kobe was hurt form the start got better, chris is still out, and brown got hurt. Having you're starting roster hurt in some point of the season is going to effect you're team, oh yeah vald is hurt too. If lakers were 100% from start to finish they would be in the top 3 i bet.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> http://www.vidilife.com/video_play_6366_Kobe_Bryant.htm


So because you show me a Kobe highlight video I'm going to change my opinion?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> Sabrina think what lakers went through, they had lamor hurt, luke, kobe was hurt form the start got better, chris is still out, and brown got hurt. Having you're starting roster hurt in some point of the season is going to effect you're team, oh yeah vald is hurt too. If lakers were 100% from start to finish they would be in the top 3 i bet.


*Every team has players that are injured at some point in time. That's just the nature of the game.

The Lakers would be top 3? You sersiouly don't believe that do ya? Bless your ever loving Laker shade wearing heart if you do. To be in the top 3 they would either have to be better than the Suns... nope... The Mavs... nope... The Spurs... uhm nope. Sorry hon. But I love how much you love your team... you just gotta look at things realistically though. *


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

Cheap Plug

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3776188#post3776188

Truth: Just got done eating dinner, playing fifa 07 for ps2.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: watching my sister on xbox live.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't find the number 23 anywhere to download. I tried the file exchange but after I downloaded them the videos are some weird kind of format that won't play.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Talking to John and Jason on MSN


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

The best player in the NBA is Kobe followed by Lebron James who will soon be the best player in the leauge. For me I would vote Kobe for MVP with Bron second cuz those teams are as bad as Memphis or worse over a entire season without their franchise player.

However, the NBA feels the need to make the MVP the best player on the best team hence it is between Nash and Nowitizki. Dallas is better then Phoneix imo and most would say Stotemire, Marion, Bell, Barbosa, and Diaw (Nash's roster) is better then (Howard, Terry, Howard, and Stackhouse) who are Dirks teamates. 

The way the NBA votes for MVP Dirk 1 Nash 2. The way I vote for MVP Kobe 1 Lebron 2.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm watching one of the extras on the UFC 59 DVD, and they show how the fans were reacting during the end of the Arlovski/Sylvia fight where it went back and fourth.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: watching my sister on xbox live.


What game?

I was playing PS3 live a couple days ago the NHL 2k7. the game started me against some one that had two players I made a goal in about 10 - 15 seconds right after that he/she left the game and I got neg rep from him/her. I taught that was pretty funny.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So because you show me a Kobe highlight video I'm going to change my opinion?


no, just showing you what kobe can do, thats all. Remind me when was the last time nash put up 60 or points in a game? i know you're going to say kobe is a ball hog, but being a ball hog is good sometimes, not always though. Nash doesn't really impress me, kobe should have been MVP last year. Nash, i give credit too, he's great but comparing him to kobe is just a joke really, Nash is a PG, Kobe is a SG. But MJ in his prime will beat anyone really.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- MSN:[email protected] add me


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - on iTunes


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: Tired...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

EG said:


> Truth: Tired...


You're not EGame, so quit using his banner, you bastard! :cuss: 

 <3


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Kobe>Nash simply put. Nash is about the 6th or 7th best player in the NBA. Yes Nash has a better team then most besides Dallas, and arguably the Spurs/Pistons but his cast is way better then most. Kobe, Lebron, Wade, Dirk, and Duncan are the top 5 Nash is probably 6.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> What game?
> 
> I was playing PS3 live a couple days ago the NHL 2k7. the game started me against some one that had two players I made a goal in about 10 - 15 seconds right after that he/she left the game and I got neg rep from him/her. I taught that was pretty funny.


Halo 2 as usual. That's pretty much the only game we've played on xbox live so far.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You're not EGame, so quit using his banner, you bastard! :cuss:
> 
> <3


:lmao


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth- bounving back to the bars for St. Pats day.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Kobe>Nash simply put. Nash is about the 6th or 7th best player in the NBA. Yes Nash has a better team then most besides Dallas, and arguably the Spurs/Pistons but his cast is way better then most. Kobe, Lebron, Wade, Dirk, and Duncan are the top 5 Nash is probably 6.


:agree:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: im gonna knock off this supposed good story (it won an award ) since I don't have anything else to do.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> no, just showing you what kobe can do, thats all. Remind me when was the last time nash put up 60 or points in a game? i know you're going to say kobe is a ball hog, but being a ball hog is good sometimes, not always though. Nash doesn't really impress me, kobe should have been MVP last year. Nash, i give credit too, he's great but comparing him to kobe is just a joke really, Nash is a PG, Kobe is a SG. But MJ in his prime will beat anyone really.


I know what Kobe can do. Remind me when Kobe got 20 points and 15 assists in a game? Just because they play different positions doesn't mean you can't compare them when talking about MVP. When Nash plays, the Suns normally win. When Nash doesn't play, the Suns are a far worse team. You can say the same about Kobe but the only difference is, the Lakers still lose when Kobe is playing while the Suns hardly lose when Nash is playing.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I know what Kobe can do. Remind me when Kobe got 20 points and 15 assists in a game? Just because they play different positions doesn't mean you can't compare them when talking about MVP. When Nash plays, the Suns normally win. When Nash doesn't play, the Suns are a far worse team. You can say the same about Kobe but the only difference is, the Lakers still lose when Kobe is playing while the Suns hardly lose when Nash is playing.


maybe its because they have shawn marion, Amare Stoudemire, barbosa whos pretty good, and diaw whos ok. and lakers have a younge, jordan farmar, Andrew Bynum, and a younge Sasha Vujacic. Lakers are still a younge team! A great team is not built over night.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Nash is much better, he can pass, he can shoot. All Kobe does is shoot, and I agree with AMP, the Suns are awful without Nash.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> maybe its because they have shawn marion, Amare Stoudemire, barbosa whos pretty good, and diaw whos ok. and lakers have a younge, jordan farmar, Andrew Bynum, and a younge Sasha Vujacic. Lakers are still a younge team! A great team is not built over night.


All those players are good because Steve Nash makes them better. If they're so good, they could win games on their own, but they don't now do they? Insert Steve Nash into the line up and all of a sudden they can't lose. I'm not going to dispute that Nash doesn't have the better team, because he does. But Nash also makes his team a lot better than Kobe makes his.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> All those players are good because Steve Nash makes them better. If they're so good, they could win games on their own, but they don't now do they? Insert Steve Nash into the line up and all of a sudden they can't lose. I'm not going to dispute that Nash doesn't have the better team, because he does. But Nash also makes his team a lot better than Kobe makes his.


well maybe its because they been here for a short time. Nash is making players better that have been here for years, and kobe is trying to do it with rookies. There still getting used to the NBA, it can't be easy coming into a team as a new guy and putting up big numbers. Andrew Bynum is the future, in a few years he will lead the lakers to a title, and the idea of trading him for jason kidd is stupid, you get kid for a few years he retires then what? Andrew Bynum is in the future, and the Laker team knows that. Back to Nash he's great player, but the guy has players like kurt thomas in his team and they know what to do.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - Is lost with all this NBA discussion


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You're not EGame, so quit using his banner, you bastard! :cuss:
> 
> <3


I wish I was EGame 

:sad:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't wait for MLB to start...

Truth ~ One of my friends got his head licked by one of the Bushwackers.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

EG said:


> I wish I was EGame
> 
> :sad:


Yeah, I don't blame you. EGame was something else. :sad:



> Truth ~ One of my friends got his head licked by one of the Bushwackers.


Now that had to be a weird moment for him.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - I got a pic with The Buschwackers.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Luke owns Butch in ring.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> well maybe its because they been here for a short time. Nash is making players better that have been here for years, and kobe is trying to do it with rookies. There still getting used to the NBA, it can't be easy coming into a team as a new guy and putting up big numbers. Andrew Bynum is the future, in a few years he will lead the lakers to a title, and the idea of trading him for jason kidd is stupid, you get kid for a few years he retires then what? Andrew Bynum is in the future, and the Laker team knows that. Back to Nash he's great player, but the guy has players like kurt thomas in his team and they know what to do.


Meh, now you're debating about the teams and not the players. Most players on the Suns didn't become stars or big names over night either, they became names because Steve Nash involved them into the game. You act like the Suns were this great team before Nash got there but they weren't. The Suns sucked before Nash got there but he made everyone around him better.Kobe is a great scorer, there's no denying that but I'll take a guy who can score when needed but would rather make his team better first over one great scorer. 

I'll agree that Kobe is probably the best player in the NBA and he's easily the best scorer. But this whole thing started because you said Kobe was the MVP, which he's not. If the MVP award was given to the best player then sure, give it to Kobe every year. But the MVP award is given to the most valuable player on his team and that's Steve Nash for reasons that I've already given.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Justin Morneau shouldn't have won AL MVP.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

If Melina stays there's going to be lot's of injured divas.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - i agree with the above statement


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Ted Dibiase just reffered to the added security to the Royal Rumble drawing system as 'gestapoism'.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, now you're debating about the teams and not the players. Most players on the Suns didn't become stars or big names over night either, they became names because Steve Nash involved them into the game. You act like the Suns were this great team before Nash got there but they weren't. The Suns sucked before Nash got there but he made everyone around him better.Kobe is a great scorer, there's no denying that but I'll take a guy who can score when needed but would rather make his team better first over one great scorer.
> 
> I'll agree that Kobe is probably the best player in the NBA and he's easily the best scorer. But this whole thing started because you said Kobe was the MVP, which he's not. If the MVP award was given to the best player then sure, give it to Kobe every year. But the MVP award is given to the most valuable player on his team and that's Steve Nash for reasons that I've already given.


Nash can make any team better. Nash is great, true he makes his team better, but if nash doesn't play he's team will fall apart. His team needs to learn how to play without nash on the roster, and if they can get Wins then they are able to prove there great even without him. Lakers were 6-1 while kobe was gone, so they showed they can win without him. 

Kobe is great, and he is the best player in Lakers. Kobe is doing his best to get his team in it, compare him last year to this year. 

i want to go off subject for a moment and talk about the playoffs. People think the higher spots will win the playoffs every time which is not true, i remember years back new york was in the 8th spot, and they made the finals, they still lost but they showed it doesn't matter what playoff number you got, all that matters is you win.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Playing Yahoo Pool


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Nickster said:


> Truth - Playing Yahoo Pool


want to play me? i can shoot 5 second shots.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bought the Complete Royal Rumble Anthology. :hb


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Nah, I just got flogged, might give it a rest


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oh shit...


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Bought the Complete Royal Rumble Anthology. :hb


Yeah the packaging and stats and what not on and throughout the set are awesome aren't they :hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I wonder how loaded CM Drunk is already.




> Yeah the packaging and stats and what not on and throughout the set are awesome aren't they :hb


Yes indeedy. :hb

Watching the 2004 Rumble right now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't wait to get that set I want that one the mania Anthology. and the summerslam Anthology when that one comes out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have 3 and 4 of the Mania anthology. I have little interest in 1 and 2 but I might get them just to complete the collection anyways even though that's wasting money.

The only thing I want to see from 1 and 2 is Savage vs Steamboat at WM 3 which I have never, ever seen and it's gotten huge reviews.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - eating bag of chicken


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I have 3 and 4 of the Mania anthology. I have little interest in 1 and 2 but I might get them just to complete the collection anyways even though that's wasting money.
> 
> The only thing I want to see from 1 and 2 is Savage vs Steamboat at WM 3 which I have never, ever seen and it's gotten huge reviews.


You can just get that Wrestlemania 3 DVD that was realesed recently.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> You can just get that Wrestlemania 3 DVD that was realesed recently.


I would honestly rather get 1 and 2 and waste money just to own the whole Anthology. 

I'm going to look in the media section for it actually.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3776655&postcount=110
Gotta love him...Some of his comments made me LOL. (about Batista)


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Now what?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I have 3 and 4 of the Mania anthology. I have little interest in 1 and 2 but I might get them just to complete the collection anyways even though that's wasting money.
> 
> The only thing I want to see from 1 and 2 is Savage vs Steamboat at WM 3 which I have never, ever seen and it's gotten huge reviews.


I seen that one on wwe 24/7 they have the championship dvd version it was pretty good I think your will like that match. In fact the first thing I taught of was hey i wounder if pyro has seen this match.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WWE should come out with a Steamboat DVD, even if it's 2 discs, he has so many ****+ matches.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Currently watching Stone Cold vs. The Rock


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: My cable is out


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Trying to figure out what is going with the BTB and about to continue working on my show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> Nash can make any team better. Nash is great, true he makes his team better, *but if nash doesn't play he's team will fall apart*. His team needs to learn how to play without nash on the roster, and if they can get Wins then they are able to prove there great even without him. *Lakers were 6-1 while kobe was gone, so they showed they can win without him. *
> 
> Kobe is great, and he is the best player in Lakers. Kobe is doing his best to get his team in it, compare him last year to this year.
> 
> i want to go off subject for a moment and talk about the playoffs. People think the higher spots will win the playoffs every time which is not true, i remember years back new york was in the 8th spot, and they made the finals, they still lost but they showed it doesn't matter what playoff number you got, all that matters is you win.


The two statements I bolded are exactly the reasons why Nash should be MVP.

As for the playoffs, the NBA playoffs suck and the higher seeds 9/10 win. A few years ago, what like 10? How many times in the past few years has the number 1-3 seed played in and won the finals? I don't keep up with the seeding but I always know that the Spurs, Mavs, Suns, Heat, and Pistons will go deep in the playoffs because they normally have the best team with a player that can takeover. The NBA playoffs might be the most predictable playoffs in all of sports.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: My cable is out


Yell at the cable company. I hate when I could be watching TV and I can't, so much.

When ToonDisney went out and I couldn't watch the original incarnation of the Power Rangers I bitched them out until they showed up.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Currently watching Stone Cold vs. The Rock


at their matches were great. that would be a great dvd the steve austin vs rock feud every match and promo.


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

Watching Michigan State/UNC right now on CBS. UNC is up by 3 points, 26-23 in the the first half, 8 minutes left.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I seen that one on wwe 24/7 they have the championship dvd version it was pretty good I think your will like that match. In fact the first thing I taught of was hey i wounder if pyro has seen this match.


Well, I'm sure it's good, or it wouldn't be so talked about. Maybe I'm wrong, but Steamboat is great in the ring. Not too sure about Savage since I can't remember any work of his.



> WWE should come out with a Steamboat DVD, even if it's 2 discs, he has so many ****+ matches.


Well, they can do it now, seeing as he just got the rights to his kayfabe name back.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, I'm sure it's good, or it wouldn't be so talked about. Maybe I'm wrong, but Steamboat is great in the ring. Not too sure about Savage since I can't remember any work of his.



Macho Man is great in the ring and with his charisma everytime he steps into the ring its just awesome.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Savage is great in the ring too, not as good as Steamboat, but definitley a great worker.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Celebrating St. Patty's Day is overrated unless your actually Irish.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The two statements I bolded are exactly the reasons why Nash should be MVP.
> 
> As for the playoffs, the NBA playoffs suck and the higher seeds 9/10 win. A few years ago, what like 10? How many times in the past few years has the number 1-3 seed played in and won the finals? I don't keep up with the seeding but I always know that the Spurs, Mavs, Suns, Heat, and Pistons will go deep in the playoffs because they normally have the best team with a player that can takeover. The NBA playoffs might be the most predictable playoffs in all of sports.


nash and kobe aren't the only ones who can be MVP. Dirk has a good shot at becoming MVP.

Spurs, Mavs, Suns, Heat, and Pistons will go far, but upsets can happen to any teams. some are predictable, but not all of them. i remember in laker and squrs series, fisher made that 0.4 shot and that was not predictable, i was happy and shocked. 

im going to go, i might come back, but i have to go to work in one hour. So ttyl everyone. and AMPLine4Life im glad i get to chat with you about the nba.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll take your word for it for the time being. You're not the only people who have said he was a great worker.

Gonna have to hunt the match down later.

Truth ~ Leaving in about 10 minutes to go to the theatre. Seeing 300 at 9:30.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Savage is a good worker who become great because he scripted most of his matches move by move.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Savage is a good worker who become great because he scripted most of his matches move by move.


And a lot wrestlers got really annoyed over that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Kurt Angle eliminated Goldberg from the 2004 Royal Rumble.

Ah, justice for the true wrestling fans.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah from a fellow wrestler's perspective, he (Savage) may be annoying, like I remember Flair not loving that style of wrestling, but for a fan watching, if it's going to make his matches better, then I'm for it, even if it may be considered 'less artistic' or what have you. 

Edit - Pyro what did you think of Goldberg's spear on Nunzio in that Rumble....I lmao everytime I see it.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- I fucking hate Goldberg. Glad I got that out of my system.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth ~ Kurt Angle eliminated Goldberg from the 2004 Royal Rumble.
> 
> Ah, justice for the true wrestling fans.


As great as that was nothing will ever compare to Angle making Hogan tap put at 2002 KOTR.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Edit - Pyro what did you think of Goldberg's spear on Nunzio in that Rumble....I lmao everytime I see it.


It's a great Spear, to be honest.

Ok I'm gone. See ya.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Later

Truth ~ Watching Duggan/Bossman from RR 1990 atm.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> And a lot wrestlers got really annoyed over that.


I think the Savage/DDP feud in WCW was like the most scripted feud ever because those goes were sticklers about everything.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I'm back

does ROH script their moves? Cause if they do WWE can learn something from them


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^I don't believe they plan it out move for move, but I do believe that the major spots of the match are planned before hand, as well as the finish.

The only reason why the Warrior/Savage feud was any good was because of Savage having the matches meticulously planned out. Warrior improvising was rarely a good thing.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: I'm back
> 
> does ROH script their moves? Cause if they do WWE can learn something from them


I am pretty sure they don't.

My Dad actually thinks ROH is real.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^^I don't believe they plan it out move for move, but I do believe that the major spots of the match are planned before hand, as well as the finish.
> 
> The only reason why the Warrior/Savage feud was any good was because of Savage having the matches meticulously planned out. Warrior improvising was rarely a good thing.


That's why Goldberg/DDP is considered Goldberg's best match of his career because Page planned the entire match out to where Goldberg couldn't screw up. Page and Savage were a lot better workers than they ever should have been because of all their planning.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

just making sure I enjoy watching ROH, though I can't remeber anyones name from it, my friend has a sh*t(feeling christen ATM) load of ROH stuff, I told him not to download full shows cause someone told me they make money off of there DVD sales but he dosen't care

Truth: I was going to change my avatar/sig two days ago but I just don't feel like it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's why Goldberg/DDP is considered Goldberg's best match of his career because Page planned the entire match out to where Goldberg couldn't screw up. Page and Savage were a lot better workers than they ever should have been because of all their planning.


:agree:

Although, I will say that one thing Page had going for him was his workrate. I don't believe that there was anybody in WCW around the main event level that had the same kind of workrate Page had, at least not until Jarrett was in the title picture.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Truth - Made a banner request, cheap plug...maybe


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> just making sure I enjoy watching ROH, though I can't remeber anyones name from it, my friend has a sh*t(feeling christen ATM) load of ROH stuff, I told him not to download full shows cause someone told me they make money off of there DVD sales but he dosen't care
> 
> Truth: I was going to change my avatar/sig two days ago but I just don't feel like it


Why tell him not to? Would you tell me not to? I have quite a few shows, but with lack of money I download them all the time. Just watch and enjoy, don't complain.


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

Im bored right now, so does anyone want me to upload them any matches, shows, etc?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :agree:
> 
> Although, I will say that one thing Page had going for him was his workrate. I don't believe that there was anybody in WCW around the main event level that had the same kind of workrate Page had, at least not until Jarrett was in the title picture.


That's true, Page did work his ass to reach the level he did.

I've never been able to picture Jarrett in the World Title picture. It was weird when it happened in WCW and it's still weird in TNA. He's always struck me as a Upper Mid-Card at best type of guy.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Why tell him not to? Would you tell me not to? I have quite a few shows, but with lack of money I download them all the time. Just watch and enjoy, don't complain.



Yeah but he always has money the least he can do is buy one DVD he dosen't listen so I stopped caring after I realized how many CD's I have downloaded :$ At least i still buy them from time to time

EDIT: I would suggest you buy one if you downloaded shows constantly I wouldn't really bug you about it cause I don't really know you


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I wonder how paranoid Savage must have been during that 1995 World War 3 battle royal.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> Yeah but he always has money the least he can do is buy one DVD he dosen't listen so I stopped caring after I realized how many CD's I have downloaded :$ At least i still buy them from time to time
> 
> EDIT: I would suggest you buy one if you downloaded shows constantly I wouldn't really bug you about it cause I don't really know you


The only CD I will buy this year is supposed to come out in a week. Ultimate Victory.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's true, Page did work his ass to reach the level he did.
> 
> I've never been able to picture Jarrett in the World Title picture. It was weird when it happened in WCW and it's still weird in TNA. He's always struck me as a Upper Mid-Card at best type of guy.


Jarrett wasn't an exciting worker or the best guy on the stick, but he busted his ass and he was able to get real heel heat, something that WCW had problems with since '96. He was genuinely hated, and people were willing to pay to watch him get his ass kicked.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> The only CD I will buy this year is supposed to come out in a week. Ultimate Victory.


I didn't know that came out in a week, I'll probably buy when I get more money, and might I suggest you get Nas's new album coming out this year 

truth: this dude just got owned on Disney channel


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> I didn't know that came out in a week, I'll probably buy when I get more money, and might I suggest you get Nas's new album coming out this year
> 
> truth: this dude just got owned on Disney channel


Not this week, next week. Not this Tuesday, next Tuesday, I am pretty sure unless it gets backed up. If it does I won't be in a good mood.


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3777072#post3777072


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jeff Jarrett was an awesome heel.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's why Goldberg/DDP is considered Goldberg's best match of his career because Page planned the entire match out to where Goldberg couldn't screw up. Page and Savage were a lot better workers than they ever should have been because of all their planning.


Just think if DDP would've had youth and talent to go with his intelligence and work ethic.

Savage was a great wrestling mind, imo. Good wrestler too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Jeff Jarrett was an awesome heel.


:agree:

It's too bad that when he was able to reach the level of top heel, there were other heels that were made to look cool, and there would be a good amount of fans that liked the heels more than the faces.

Jarrett was the kind of guy that would just try to make the fans angry, which is why he was dismissed by so many people, he actually tried to be the bad guy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :agree:
> 
> It's too bad that when he was able to reach the level of top heel, there were other heels that were made to look cool, and there would be a good amount of fans that liked the heels more than the faces.
> 
> Jarrett was the kind of guy that would just try to make the fans angry, which is why he was dismissed by so many people, he actually tried to be the bad guy.


I agree, if he didn't win so many NWA titles and get X-Pac heat then he would be remembered far more fondly then he is.

He's much better then that disgusting excuse for a wrestler named Christian Cage.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I agree, if he didn't win so many NWA titles and get X-Pac heat then he would be remembered far more fondly then he is.
> 
> He's much better then that disgusting excuse for a wrestler named Christian Cage.


Christian > Jarrett. Choose a day of the week, it doesn't matter.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> He's much better then that disgusting excuse for a wrestler named Christian Cage.



I disagree but I always think of Jarrett as one of the most underrated guys over a career, especially in WWE where he never made it into the main event.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Christian > Jarrett. Choose a day of the week, it doesn't matter.


Nah, he's one of those types that Derek mentioned that was a "cool" heel that people liked despite being a heel. Jarrett could make people hate him. Plus his gimmick was unique, unlike Christian's.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Christian < Jarrett. Choose a day of the week, it doesn't matter.


Fixed.

I like Cage, but he's not that great of a top heel because it seems that at times he tries to get the fans behind him. His heel turn was too predictable, so many of the fans were ready for it when it happened. Cage also is too funny for a heel. You're supposed to not like the heels, not laugh at their jokes.

Jarrett actually wanted to be the most hated man in the company, which is supposed to be the job of a top heel, and he was able to succeed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Jarrett wasn't an exciting worker or the best guy on the stick, but he busted his ass and he was able to get real heel heat, something that WCW had problems with since '96. He was genuinely hated, and people were willing to pay to watch him get his ass kicked.


Eh, I never minded the ring work or mic work of Jarrett, he just never struck me as a guy who could carry a company. I still think that's it's a shame that for over 4 years he was the only heel to hold the NWA World Title in TNA.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Eh, I never minded the ring work or mic work of Jarrett, he just never struck me as a guy who could carry a company. I still think that's it's a shame that for over 4 years he was the only heel to hold the NWA World Title in TNA.


I thought that, but I was told that Killings was a heel when he first won the title.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

When people talk about Jeff Jarrett's career they forget that he was a legend in Memphis before even going to the WWE in 93. He was a great, great, wrestler back in the day. His match with HBK remains one of my all time favorites.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I like Cage, but he's not that great of a top heel because it seems that at times he tries to get the fans behind him. *His heel turn was too predictable, so many of the fans were ready for it when it happened. Cage also is too funny for a heel. You're supposed to not like the heels, not laugh at their jokes.*
> Jarrett actually wanted to be the most hated man in the company, which is supposed to be the job of a top heel, and he was able to succeed.


I dunno about some of that stuff....him turning in a predictable fashion is the falut of the booker and the writers.....and I laugh at good old heel Piper, Austin, Angle, Dibiase, and Owen Hart promos, and they were all fantastic heels.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I dunno about some of that stuff....him turning in a predictable fashion is the falut of the booker and the writers.....and I laugh at good old heel Piper, Austin, Angle, Dibiase, and Owen Hart promos, and they were all fantastic heels.


Most of those guys weren't very funny as heels.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I thought that, but I was told that Killings was a heel when he first won the title.


I don't buy Killings as a heel. Plus I doubt his run lasted long. Hell, it's a shame that Killings even won the belt considering he's never struck me as a guy that can carry a company either. Still, Jarrett won the belt far more times than he ever deserved.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I like Cage, but he's not that great of a top heel because it seems that at times he tries to get the fans behind him. His heel turn was too predictable, so many of the fans were ready for it when it happened. Cage also is too funny for a heel. You're supposed to not like the heels, not laugh at their jokes.
> 
> Jarrett actually wanted to be the most hated man in the company, which is supposed to be the job of a top heel, and he was able to succeed.


Christian is amazing. Enough said. 

Your right though... to a point. There is a point that heels make you not want to watch the show anymore, because they are always on top, examples Jarret (wow how that get there) and Triple H via 2003/2004. Christian can still make you hate him and be funny, much more entertaining.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Most of those guys weren't very funny as heels.


Sure they were...


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected] Christian on TNA's bad booking.

Yeah, Christian was such a popular heel in WWE...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> When people talk about Jeff Jarrett's career they forget that he was a legend in Memphis before even going to the WWE in 93. He was a great, great, wrestler back in the day. His match with HBK remains one of my all time favorites.


That was a great match. Jarrett catches most of his shit because of his run in TNA, which I feel has been good despite holding the title more than he needed. He's vastly underrated IMO and a lot of that hate comes solely based on his TNA run.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm not denying that Jarrett has had times were he was champion or in the title picture for longer than he probably should have, I'm just saying that he is a good heel in my eyes because he generated true hatred from the fans.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Sure they were...


Piper was a little but he didn't start to become laugh out loud funny until his retirement and face turn in 87.

Austin wasn't that funny.

Angle was funny, but that was his gimmick.

Dibiase wasn't funny.

Owen Hart was completely serious during his great heel run (94).


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Downloading matches then putting them onto my ps3.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Once Jeff Jarrett comes back, he's going to fuck up the NWA title scene even more.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> When people talk about Jeff Jarrett's career they forget that he was a legend in Memphis before even going to the WWE in 93. He was a great, great, wrestler back in the day. His match with HBK remains one of my all time favorites.


HBK/Jarrett IYH 95 for the IC Title? I just watched that a few hours ago...


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm not denying that Jarrett has had times were he was champion or in the title picture for longer than he probably should have, I'm just saying that he is a good heel in my eyes because he generated true hatred from the fans.


True hatred was great when people didn't know wrestling was fake, but now its like they don't want to see you there at all. Which will make you turn away from the product.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Piper was a little but he didn't start to become laugh out loud funny until his retirement and face turn in 87.
> 
> Austin wasn't that funny.
> 
> ...


Dibiase was funny, in fact I've seen 3 Dibiase promos from 88-90 within the last 5 hours that made me laugh.

Owen Hart was a great heel in 1996 and 1997 too when he was funny, he just wasn't in the main event.

I thought Austin was funny in 2001.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm not denying that Jarrett has had times were he was champion or in the title picture for longer than he probably should have, I'm just saying that he is a good heel in my eyes because he generated true hatred from the fans.


I hear ya. It will be interesting to see how his face turns works considering all the hell he's put the Orlando fans through. Those fans are fickle though and they'll cheer or boo for whatever you feed them.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> True hatred was great when people didn't know wrestling was fake, but now its like they don't want to see you there at all. Which will make you turn away from the product.


Hogan eventually went through that as Hollywood Hogan, but Hollywood Hogan was still one of the greatest heel characters of all time. Same with Triple H.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I stopped watching tna after cage became champion.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Dibiase was funny, in fact I've seen 3 Dibiase promos from 88-90 within the last 5 hours that made me laugh.
> 
> Owen Hart was a great heel in 1996 and 1997 too when he was funny, he just wasn't in the main event.
> 
> I thought Austin was funny in 2001.


Owen Hart was sort of a tweener in 97 because Vince Russo was booking and he was into his "No faces or heels" sort of phase.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> HBK/Jarrett IYH 95 for the IC Title? I just watched that a few hours ago...


Yes sir.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Once Jeff Jarrett comes back, he's going to fuck up the NWA title scene even more.


Pretty much. They better not give him the belt over Joe, that would be the stupidest mistake TNA could ever make.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hear ya. It will be interesting to see how his face turns works considering all the hell he's put the Orlando fans through. Those fans are fickle though and they'll cheer or boo for whatever you feed them.


I'm going to guess that he'll get a decent reaction when he returns as a face. The impact zone fans aren't as unpredictable as they think they are.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

do ya'll think these are good?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Pretty much. They better not give him the belt over Joe, that would be the stupidest mistake TNA could ever make.


They will. They will. And by they I mean Jeff Jarrett.

I was listening to a shoot interview where Russo said that he came into his first TNA run as best friends with JJ and came out thinking JJ was always trying to stab him in the back. I could only imagine that means they had "disagreements" over who got the NWA title.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I stopped watching tna after cage became champion.


Yeah it did become boring after that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You should have posted those in the gifs thread.

They look good to me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm going to guess that he'll get a decent reaction when he returns as a face. The impact zone fans aren't as unpredictable as they think they are.


It depends on how he returns. If it's just his music and him, he'll probably get booed. But if he comes back to save Angle or Joe, he'll get cheered. The Impact Zone fans are morons IMO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao talking to yourself Frankie? Pulling a jax_the_ax?

Cant wait for Jarrett to return. Just to see the bullshit and reaction. (assumption)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This is one of the most famous internet wrestling reviewers. I can't ever take him seriously now that I know what he looks like. :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2RWIKKP7Fw


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: I need a way to get rid of hiki's.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I lmao all the time at Psycho Sid promos, though not because they were intentionally meant to be funny.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Impact Zone fans are morons IMO.


I don't think they're complete idiots, they just have to high an opinion of themselves when they're really just a group of smarks.

Now, the TNA youtube 'shooters', I believe that their IQ's are in the negatives.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The TNA youtube shooter group has been extremely entertaining as of late.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> This is one of the most famous internet wrestling reviewers. I can't ever take him seriously now that I know what he looks like. :lmao
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2RWIKKP7Fw


It doesn't help that his entrance music is ATC - Around the World.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

decided to give myself a new look before I go play some games


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> It doesn't help that his entrance music is ATC - Around the World.


Everyone knows that "What is Love?" is the perfect entrance music.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> The TNA youtube shooter group has been extremely entertaining as of late.


Yes, now that they're fighting amongst themselves I can finally enjoy their 'shoots'.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I don't think they're complete idiots, they just have to high an opinion of themselves when they're really just a group of smarks.
> 
> Now, the TNA youtube 'shooters', I believe that their IQ's are in the negatives.


I just don't like the impact zone fans because they're spoiled and don't realize it. Plus they're fickle as hell. I remember during LowKi vs. Kazarian, it was silent the whole match so a group started to chant "boring" so the entire crowd came alive and chanted "shut the fuck up" followed by "this is awesome." 

Anyone who shoots on YouTube is a moron IMO.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The best reaction at DX was for a fight. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> The best reaction at DX was for a fight. :lmao


:lmao sad but fucking true.

That just shows how bad the impact zone crowd is. Like AMP said, they're spoiled. They have been able to see some great wrestling in the past, but they've never really seemed genuinely appreciative of the fact that they get to see it so often.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> Yeah it did become boring after that.


sure has been that's why I stopped watching.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If I was there I would have popped for THE LATINO NATION~! My favorite thing about TNA.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: the new breed is where the power lies


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> If I was there I would have popped for THE LATINO NATION~! My favorite thing about TNA.


LAX is one of the few concepts that TNA has come up with in the past couple of years that really works well. If LAX had happened in the WWE, they would have gotten Hassan-type heat.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The best reaction at DX was for a fight. :lmao


I thought the reaction for the casket lowering in the Last Rites match was better.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Watching Man Utd v Bolton


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> LAX is one of the few concepts that TNA has come up with in the past couple of years that really works well. If LAX had happened in the WWE, they would have gotten Hassan-type heat.


Nah, I don't care about LAX. Only

THE LATINO NATION


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Nah, I don't care about LAX. Only
> 
> THE LATINO NATION


Oh ok.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba's brother's from Brooklyn are pretty good too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Nah, I don't care about LAX. Only
> 
> THE LATINO NATION


They should have their own shirts.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Doug and Bill are back and Kent Jones is gone :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If TNA wants ratings they need to make their race wars bigger.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Bubba's brother's from Brooklyn are pretty good too.


Those guys were so stereotypical I laughed for at least 2 minutes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> sure has been that's why I stopped watching.


Yeah but they have had some good matches just real bad booking.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol at Nas pulling a Jax.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NasJayz do you need a moment


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Doug and Bill are back and Kent Jones is gone :hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> If TNA wants ratings they need to make their race wars bigger.


SHIT IS GOIN DOWN!!!!!

If they want to increase their ratings, they should have Konnan say the N word and then everyone call him n*ggerguy.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> Yeah but they have had some good matches just real bad booking.


Yes they have but I don't think it's the booking.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> SHIT IS GOIN DOWN!!!!!
> 
> If they want to increase their ratings, they should have Konnan say the N word and then everyone call him n*ggerguy.


TNA would start using the N word to get ratings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm so relieved. I couldn't have gone another day without RVDTITO4life.

That idea just might work, AMP.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao 


Fallin said:


> I lmao all the time at Psycho Sid promos, though not because they were intentionally meant to be funny.


LMAO! Me too. I liked what he said about he powerbombed Bret at WM 13. (before the match)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> TNA would start using the N word to get ratings.


It worked for Vince McMahon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It worked for Vince McMahon.


I have no memory of that storyline at all but it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It worked for Vince McMahon.


Booker: Tell me he didn't just SAY THAT!!

WCW, it was at Survivor Series 2005. Vince said it to Cena, then Booker heard it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> Yes they have but I don't think it's the booking.


yes it is the booking is very bad that's why tna is going down the drain.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I have no memory of that storyline at all but it doesn't surprise me.


He said it to Cena at Survivor Series '05.

Edit ^ beat me to it

Truth ~ I enjoy the Great Khali.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I have no memory of that storyline at all but it doesn't surprise me.


Wasn't a storyline but Vince said "What's up my *****?" or something like that at some PPV. And didn't HHH pretty much act racist heading into his match with Booker at Mania?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Kent Jones will be back and he will make another hillarious rant.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> yes it is the booking is very bad that's why tna is going down the drain.


That's your opinion but IMO there's nothing wrong with the booking it's just tna has story lines.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: MSU put up a very good effort but North Carolina was just too much for them to handle. It was a very good game to watch though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The way Vince said it was hilarious. (along with his facial expressions and movements)

Then again, Vince is god and I'm a loyal follower of McMahonism.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AFTER THAT, WE TAKE WHAT WE WANT, HULK HOGAN WE COMMIN FOR YOU N_GGA!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Rick Rude/Ricky Steamboat at Royal Rumble '88 was great, ****1/4 IMO. I can't believe Meltzer didn't even give it three stars, I'm positive he didn't watch it because he gave a woman's tag match *** from that event.

It's - We take what we want, and after we take Lex Luger and the Giant- we want the gold sucka, Hulk Hogan, we comin for you n*gga.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> AFTER THAT, WE TAKE WHAT WE WANT, HULK HOGAN WE COMMIN FOR YOU N_GGA!


Here you go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvrOuSQI8pQ


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> AFTER THAT, WE TAKE WHAT WE WANT, HULK HOGAN WE COMMIN FOR YOU N_GGA!


I'm going to make a GIF of that now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao I totally forgot about Book calling Hogan that. Memories.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o144AKkquw&NR


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watched Franca/Fisher from UFN. Spike TV had a UFN marathon today so that provivded me with some quality entertainment.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I think Triple H called Booker a "monkey" in a promo for their match.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Edit - goddamn lag


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Why the fuck is NasJayZ arguing with himself?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> That's your opinion but IMO there's nothing wrong with the booking it's just tna has story lines.


what ever you say I like wwe better anyway raw is way better except over rated rko.


I wounder why people censor the word *****?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Got a new BTB partner


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: New sig


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm pissed Summerslam is already sold out, I didn't even know tickets went on sale yet to be honest, last year they didn't go on sale until like April.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: New sig


I love it.

Truth- watching Booker T and Goldust clips. They always make me laugh.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: New sig


I love his reaction once he realises what he just said


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> what ever you say I like wwe better anyway raw is way better except over rated rko.
> 
> 
> I wounder why people censor the word *****?


Yes they are over rated but I think there really good just not as much as every one say's.


I don't know maybe there white.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Why the fuck is NasJayZ arguing with himself?



Yeah, what the fuck...


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Why the fuck is NasJayZ arguing with himself?


Forgot to take his meds?!?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Why the fuck is NasJayZ arguing with himself?


well no one was listening so I started talking to myself. But it looks like myself does not agree with me.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: New sig


The look on Sherr's face is priceless

Truth: Watching the UFC fight night wear Rashad Evans damn near kills Salmon.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

King of Kings said:


> Forgot to take his meds?!?


But I took them this morning.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey yo whats up people.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I finished Raw for my BTB and am starting Smackdown. I would just ask for a partner but I want someone I can trust.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> But I took them this morning.


 You must have taken the wrong piles.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> The look on Sherr's face is priceless
> 
> Truth: Watching the UFC fight night wear Rashad Evans damn near kills Salmon.


nice user title.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the segment where Booker T and Goldust review the Scorpion King is priceless. I couldn't stop laughing at Booker when he put himself in the Scorpion King.

"Not only am I the Scorpion King, but I'm also a 5 time WCW champion, and I have a sword. Now can you dig that, SUCKAS?!"

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Booker is so ignorant.:lmao

Harlem Heat!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> nice user title.


Thanks :side:

Truth: UFC 69 card > Wrestlemania 23 card


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I wish there was some stuff actually worth buying in the eStore. :sad:

Truth - I'm watching the Canucks game vs. Detroit.

Oh yeah, I'm back. Hello.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Rampage is always good for a laugh.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Rampage is always good for a laugh.


I watched him murder individuals in Pride but I didn't know he was so damn funny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Random Truth-TNA needs a plane ride from hell incident.


----------



## RedNeck™ (Mar 18, 2007)

http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/683/doggystyleco9.gif


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I wish there was some stuff actually worth buying in the eStore. :sad:
> 
> Truth - I'm watching the Canucks game vs. Detroit.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm back. Hello.


Hi john, you gonna be on MSN?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I need a gif of Quinton's powerbomb knock out to some guy in Pride. Damn, was that brutal.

Edit: Not for awhile, I'm watching TV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I need a gif of Quinton's powerbomb knock out to some guy in Pride. Damn, was that brutal.
> 
> Edit: Not for awhile, I'm watching TV.


ok


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Raw this week should be decent.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Random Truth-TNA needs a plane ride from hell incident.


Yeah with Shark Boy and Bob Backlund exposing themselves to the knockouts.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Truth:* Rerun of The Boondocks comes on in 15.


----------



## RedNeck™ (Mar 18, 2007)

There are naked woman all over me right now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yet another reason why I try to stay away from the WWE section:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3777757#post3777757


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wish I could get back into wrestling *


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope they get rid of Melina.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I hope Reginald vel Johnson is given another attempt at a pilot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why not LC?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*******™ said:


> There are naked woman all over me right now.


By your username I'm guessing there your sisters.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yet another reason why I try to stay away from the WWE section:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3777757#post3777757



*lol, that's pretty funny actually.  

There was this one bad guy on the first season of 24 that looked alot like Edge


I don't know why I can't get into wrestling right now Derek. Probably because I miss Raw alot because of Tennis matches on Monday evenings. *


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> By your username I'm guessing there your sisters.


:lmao

Well said.


----------



## RedNeck™ (Mar 18, 2007)

NasJayz™ said:


> By your username I'm guessing there your *cousins*.


Fixed :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Yeah with Shark Boy and Bob Backlund exposing themselves to the knockouts.


:lmao I could imagine it now...


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*******™ said:


> Fixed :side:


Couldn't wait for your ban to be lifted? :side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao I could imagine it now...


What else happened on that flight, weren't Hall and Perfect like pissing on people or something?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't know why I can't get into wrestling right now Derek. Probably because I miss Raw alot because of Tennis matches on Monday evenings. *


That's understandable.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That's understandable.


*Yeah... I try to catch the replay on saturday night but I usually forget *


----------



## RedNeck™ (Mar 18, 2007)

DDMac said:


> Couldn't wait for your ban to be lifted? :side:


YOur mother should be banned for what she did to me last night...:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Coming back before your ban is up = bad idea


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

getting caught having multiple accounts = longer ban.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4life = Ratings


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi RedSilver


Fallin said:


> What else happened on that flight, weren't Hall and Perfect like pissing on people or something?


They pulled pranks on other people. Perfect started a fight with Lesnar. Read this. Its a thread on it.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328746


----------



## RedNeck™ (Mar 18, 2007)

^Hi


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Coming back before your ban is up = bad idea


Yeah who does that. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> WWE road agents Gerry Brisco, Michael Hayes and Arn Anderson are in hot water with management for letting things get out of control.


I love how road agents are supposed to be like parents or something. Pro Wrestlers are real mature for a bunch of 25-50 year olds.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Hi RedSilver
> 
> They pulled pranks on other people. Perfect started a fight with Lesnar. Read this. Its a thread on it.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328746


Yeah that is a great story. I love how they're no longer serving liquor on those flights. Goldust serenading Terri is pretty funny too. Perfect squirting shaving cream at people is great as well.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

"Game recognize game and you lookin' a little unfamiliar right now"

lol, Riley = The shit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Yeah that is a great story. I love how they're no longer serving liquor on those flights. Goldust serenading Terri is pretty funny too. Perfect squirting shaving cream at people is great as well.


I know. I wish I could see that on vid. Had to be classic. Vince probably flipped.


WCW4Life said:


> Coming back before your ban is up = bad idea


The funny thing is he was only banned for a day.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Bout to see Rashad Evans kill someone


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> The funny thing is he was only banned for a day.


:lmao couldn't wait one day.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> The funny thing is he was only banned for a day.


Snitch :side:

"What if granddad marries her, we'll have brothers and sisters thats half ho" :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I wounder why this guy got banned.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=148206

:side:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=274662

Good times 

Funny how some people dissed and made fun of me there but all of a sudden there my friends now so very funny indeed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*









hehe... Jeff cracks me up*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Is there a more natural combination of words than "Jeff" and "crack"?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Is there a more natural combination of words than "Jeff" and "crack"?


Jeff and Meth

Jeff and Fired


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Jeff and Meth
> 
> Jeff and Fired


Yeah, those are better combinations.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Snitch:side:


Its only snitching if the snitching is done in a swerve style.


Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmaocouldn't wait one day.


Yea. Pretty funny. He knows how long he was banned for...


NasJayz™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=274662
> 
> Good times
> 
> Funny how some people dissed and made fun of me there but all of a sudden there my friends now so very funny indeed.


I remember that. I LOL'd.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Interesting, Foley now calls his match with Orton at Backlash his career favorite.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3777987&postcount=64

Wow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Interesting, Foley now calls his match with Orton at Backlash his career favorite.


Really? That is suprising. It was a good match, Orton took a couple of solid bumps, but I wouldn't have expected it to become Foley's career favorite.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HOLY FUCK:lmao:lmao

Whoever is watching UFC knows what Im talking about.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lol @ me actually making a thread in the WOW section. [/plug,sortof]

:$


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Take a guess at who banned NasJayz that time!

In other news, I moved a Kennedy thread to the Dumpster. Yes, it had over 20 replies, but it's really the same thing over again.

Considering all the complaints about how the WWE is predictable and repetitive, the forums don't do much to differ themselves.


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329028

Truth: Watching some TV.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

As much as TNA complains about having two hours, their one hour show could NEVER have an angle as good as this (after the commercials):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5GTTOc_81o


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

funny thing is that they taught I was mad because I was not made a mod.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFt9Dp2nGYk

I'm about to make some GIF's of this :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> HOLY FUCK:lmao:lmao
> 
> Whoever is watching UFC knows what Im talking about.


Rashad Evans = The Man

He was facing a scrub though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Edge on MadTV.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

What just happened on UFC? Let me guess, they showed Rashad kicking that dude in the head?

Truth - Flicking back between the Canucks game and The Simpsons.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

yea Diesel.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Rashad Evans = The Man
> 
> He was facing a scrub though.


I still marked out though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kent Jones made a new video.

Youtube shooting is better then real wrestling right now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> yea Diesel.
> 
> I still marked out though.


It was better the first time it happened


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Kent Jones made a new video.
> 
> Youtube shooting is better then real wrestling right now.


I'll have to check it out. I hope this whole Kent Jones vs. RVDTITO feud ends in a blood bath where they all end up dead.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Kent Jones made a new video.
> 
> Youtube shooting is better then real wrestling right now.


How you gonna say he made a new vid and not post a link? For shame.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The sonic game for the ps3 is not really that good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'll have to check it out. I hope this whole Kent Jones vs. RVDTITO feud ends in a blood bath where they all end up dead.


I have a better idea.....GLOCKDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

"You said I'm not a youtube celebrity, you're right, I'm an internet legend."- Kent Jones

:lmao

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7A6XnQvHoU


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I have a better idea.....GLOCKDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!


RATINGS!!!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I am suddenly saddened about Eddie Guerrero's death


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It was better the first time it happened


This is the first time I saw it.:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He just called himself the God of the internet as well.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

There's some people I wish i could put on ignore but just can't .


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> There's some people I wish i could put on ignore but just can't .


You can actually.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> He just called himself the God of the internet as well.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Not only is he a complete idiot, he's a complete idiot with a god complex.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> This is the first time I saw it.:sad:


Well you're a few months behind 

But yeah, it's still awesome. A dude getting his fuckin head kicked off never gets old.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Not only is he a complete idiot, he's a complete idiot with a god complex.


Just like Alec Baldwin in Malice....please tell me someone else has seen this obscure flick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Just like Alec Baldwin in Malice....please tell me someone else has seen this obscure flick.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Is Cali's ban lifted tonight?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Is Cali's ban lifted tonight?


I think so. But, it it'll probably be another hour or so after his ban is lifted until he can log back on.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Hip-Hop>TNA


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> You can actually.


No I tried it say's you can't put him/her on your ignore list because him/her is a mod. Oh well I try to ignore them. But role model stopped bothering me after that one day I told bubba. But still there's some people I would love to have on ignore so I won't have to see theme. their post's their sig their username.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There's only one person that I couldn't stand to the point where I had to put them on ignore. Any guesses?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I typed in Eddie Guerrero on Youtube.......I'm on p.26 and 95% of the stuff has been Tribute Videos

Eddie>All(except God)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Is it Sharp?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> There's only one person that I couldn't stand to the point where I had to put them on ignore. Any guesses?


no :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> There's only one person that I couldn't stand to the point where I had to put them on ignore. Any guesses?


me ?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Is it Sharp?


Nah, he doesn't post enough or in this thread enough to warrant an ignore.

It was his buddy Elvis.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah CaL's banned still isnt lifted.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Nah, he doesn't post enough or in this thread enough to warrant an ignore.
> 
> It was his buddy Elvis.


ah, that was going to be my second guess. At least he's gone.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I was actually going to guess CENAisTHEbest. 

God, what a douche turd.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cal was banned on 03-15-2007 at 01:14 AM which means it'll be lifter on 03-18-2007 at 1:14 AM(more or less) which is tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I was actually going to guess CENAisTHEbest.
> 
> God, what a douche turd.


Wasn't he banned too? There were quite a few bannings this week.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Nah, he doesn't post enough or in this thread enough to warrant an ignore.
> 
> It was his buddy Elvis.


Yeah he was an ass he gave me red rep and called me a ******.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Yeah he was an ass he gave me red rep and called me a ******.


He red repped me and called me a **** Lover.

:gun:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Wasn't he banned too? There were quite a few bannings this week.


I'm not sure. I hope so.  I haven't seen him for a few days, so maybe.

Truth - Eating an orange.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> Yeah he was an ass he gave me red rep and called me a ******.


He called me one and I LOL'd. Left a great rep message too. Cant remember what it said though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Went and saw 300. Just got back rather recently.

My rating = :hb

Nuff said.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Wasn't he banned too? There were quite a few bannings this week.


Then he re-joined as a mix of Ashley and Helms to try to make me like him :no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I was actually going to guess CENAisTHEbest.
> 
> God, what a douche turd.



I remeber when he said he would give rep if he wasn't banned :lmao :lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> He red repped me and called me a* **** Lover*.
> 
> :gun:


Old school


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Elvis was a sack of shit. He would leech onto whatever Sharp would say, argue that point, then when he didn't want to argue anymore he would claim that nobody else knew how to properly debate anything.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Old school


You would think he lives in Tupelo, Ms not Canada.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

30 30 150 remembers, 30 30 150 HATES.

Truth - I <3 this song.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> You would think he lives in Tupelo, Ms not Canada.


Bret Hart said there was no racial prejudice in Canada. I feel betrayed. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- not even Edge can stop MadTV from sucking ass.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Bret Hart said there was no racial prejudice in Canada. I feel betrayed. :$


If Bret Hart ever saw Elvis he would put him in the Sharpshooter and then deport him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I know I posted it last night, but I had to post this one more time. HBK is Jesus. 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3768589&postcount=24

I wonder how that would look if Lashley was on it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have not been to the theater for a while nothing looks good to me.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Bobby Lee is the only reason I watch Mad TV now. Michael McDonald (I think that's his name) is pretty sweet too, but can't touch Bob.



Bobby Lee said:


> UH OH! HOT DOG!


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I know I posted it last night, but I had to post this one more time. HBK is Jesus.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3768589&postcount=24
> 
> I wonder how that would look if Lashley was on it.


Wrong. He's superman.

BTW:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3778259&postcount=15

So true.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Why does Kent Jones mic always cut off on him? His production quality is worse than TNA.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Why does he put a CD on his face at the end of this video?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Kent Jones is a mystery.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why does he put a CD on his face at the end of this video?


That's the disguise he created when he pretended to be a WWE fan in order to fool other WWE fans. Apparently he is going to feud with his alter ego now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> That's the disguise he created when he pretended to be a WWE fan in order to fool other WWE fans. Apparently he is going to feud with his alter ego now.


They should compete in the best match of them all....GLOCKDOWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3778309#post3778309

:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They should compete in the best match of them all....GLOCKDOWN!!!!!!!!!


Kent Jones vs. Himself and the loser gets shot? Everyone wins that match.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

DDMac said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3778309#post3778309
> 
> :sad:


I would reply like a dickhead. But it would kind of be like punching a retarded kid in the face. Some people are better left alone.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3778309#post3778309
> 
> :sad:


KANE VS. BATISTA.....GLOCKDOWN MATCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I would reply like a dickhead. But it would kind of be like punching a retarded kid in the face. Some people are better left alone.


I just tried to do that but it got closed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My thread is on page 2 of the WWE section because of those damn threads.

I guess I cant complain. Dark Church thread went straight to the 3rd page.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The Canucks beat Detroit tonight. So with this win, I'm pretty sure they're still #1 in the northwest division.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

See what you did Mac, you got the thread dumped


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> My thread is on page 2 of the WWE section because of those damn threads.
> 
> I guess I cant complain. Dark Church thread went straight to the 3rd page.


I'll post in it if I can come up with response


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why does Kent Jones mic always cut off on him? His production quality is worse than TNA.


Because the mic doesn't believe the shit he spits.

I should get Admin to input IMO tags and ban people who don't use them. That would be interesting.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> See what you did Mac, you got the thread dumped


I just wanted to share the greatness. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I should make a thread in the WWE section. Someone give me an idea.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kent Jones = Comedy Gold.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'll post in it if I can come up with response


_Will rep for all attempts.:side:_


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TripleH09 said:


> When Batista started wrestling, *i went insane *of how awful he is, crap in the ring and *he made me go mental *when he won the world title from HHH who is my favourite wrestler.
> (who is yours) please reply


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just watched Austin/Triple H 3 Stages Of Hell from No Way Out 2001.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Just watched Austin/Triple H 3 Stages Of Hell from No Way Out 2001.


That match is pure greatness.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

That guy's getting banned.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> My thread is on page 2 of the WWE section because of those damn threads.
> 
> I guess I cant complain. Dark Church thread went straight to the 3rd page.


Not anymore :hb


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> That guy's getting banned.


Damn, banned for stupidity? :shocked:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That match really is pure greatness.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Mac should check his CP. I'm dead serious about the comment, too.  

Truth - Listening to Eminem.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3778425&postcount=5

:no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not anymore :hb


Thanks!:hb


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I actually thought my thread was a decent idea but only three people replied.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My New Quote Thread 

^^^ *


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Mac should check his CP. I'm dead serious about the comment, too.


 I better hurry up then.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Damn, banned for stupidity? :shocked:


You saw what I did to Ghetto Anthony.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> You saw what I did to Ghetto Anthony.


Speaking of which, Redsilver rejoined:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=160491


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice Sabrina.


Dark Church said:


> Truth: I actually thought my thread was a decent idea but only three people replied.


It was no problem with your thread. I guess you happened to make it at a time when alot of people were responding to different threads.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Speaking of which, Redsilver rejoined:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=160491





Headliner said:


> Hi RedSilver





******* (fuck his TM) said:


> ^Hi


.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching this weeks ECW.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here. 

I watched Mad tv a few hours ago. Edge vs Bobby Lee = [email protected]!


I also watched "O Brother, Where Art Thou?" which is one of my personal favorite movies. :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Playing punch out on nes rom I loved that game.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *My New Quote Thread
> 
> ^^^ *


If only I had an archive of my IQOTW's.....



> Speaking of which, Redsilver rejoined:


You have any posts that leads you to believe that?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I have just finished watching Smcakdown


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> If only I had an archive of my IQOTW's.....
> 
> 
> 
> You have any posts that leads you to believe that?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=327899&page=349

Post #3482 Headliner says "Hi Redsilver"

Post #3483 He says ^Hi


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Snitches get stitches ... but in this case they just get RedSilver banned. *pumps fist*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: New look


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Idiot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3778478&postcount=25

Great idea or best idea ever?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Isn't RedSilver due back in like a few hours? Why he rejoined when he was only banned for 24 hours is beyond me.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice banner, Durch. 

Truth - Knockin' some people out with Frazier on FNR3.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Dead Prez are underrated.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Isn't RedSilver due back in like a few hours? Why he rejoined when he was only banned for 24 hours is beyond me.


He wasn't going to last much longer after the ban anyway.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3778478&postcount=25
> 
> Great idea or best idea ever?


Since it came from you....meh idea :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Isn't RedSilver due back in like a few hours? Why he rejoined when he was only banned for 24 hours is beyond me.


Probably because he's an idiot.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I mark for battle royals.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Since it came from you....meh idea :hb


When are you posting your first BTB show?


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

Truth I'm drinking bottled water.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> He wasn't going to last much longer after the ban anyway.


True but it's only 24 hours. I know it's tough but I've avoided this place for 24 hours when I didn't have to.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm lovin' the banner Dark Chirch


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> When are you posting your first BTB show?


I'm reposting WM 13 results in a few minutes (for reasons I'll explain when I post them) then I'll probably post the show on Monday.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I still enjoy playing punch out for the nes even if I got ps3 and ps2 games.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watching HBK vs HHH Last Man Standing at the 2004 Royal Rumble.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I was pleasently suprised when this banner was posted.


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

last match watched was Bret Bulldog match from SS 92


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I was pleasently suprised when this banner was posted.


It looks good, the different pics went together nicely.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm reposting WM 13 results in a few minutes (for reasons I'll explain when I post them) then I'll probably post the show on Monday.


Sweet. I enjoyed Imprefect's show even though it wasn't exactly like Nitros from that era. I probably was the only one to notice though because I just watched 6 months worth of 96/97 nitros a few weeks ago. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro How far have you gotten in bully?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Matt Hardy went over Ken Kennedy. I do not know what to make of it. Am I disapointed? Yes. But, I think that it does make it more exciting, and entertaining to see the result of the MITB match.

Good Booking? ... hmm .... ?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RVDTito posted a new video but it isn't processed yet.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Personally I did not expect that but yes it will be interesting.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> RVDTito posted a new video but it isn't processed yet.


IT HAS BEGUN!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm wondering how you have it so you can have multiple banners in your sig, but only actually have one banner, because it switches every like 2 seconds. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Sweet. I enjoyed Imprefect's show even though it wasn't exactly like Nitros from that era. I probably was the only one to notice though because I just watched 6 months worth of 96/97 nitros a few weeks ago. :side:


I noticed that Hogan didn't say brother or dude, which was out of character.

My Raw is awesome IMO. I'm very pleased with the way my promos turned out.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I loved hardy winning Kennedy.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The New Breed better win at Mania because there is no reason for The Originals to win.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I noticed that Hogan didn't say brother or dude, which was out of character.
> 
> My Raw is awesome IMO. I'm very pleased with the way my promos turned out.


Awesomeness. With Austin, Hart, and HBK, it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Pyro How far have you gotten in bully?


Chapter 4, but then, sadly, I accidentally deleted the only save game on chapter 4, so I was back at chapter 2, then I got to chapter 3 and haven't bothered with it for about a week but I should do it again shortly.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth - I'm wondering how you have it so you can have multiple banners in your sig, but only actually have one banner, because it switches every like 2 seconds.


The banners are used as frames and it's treated like a gif. I'll make you one when I get MDI back, since my trial ran out. It should be here in a few days. Of course I'll need the banners.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Awesomeness. With Austin, Hart, and HBK, it's hard to go wrong.


And they all cut promos laced with shoot comments 

Don't forget Mankind and of course.....SYCHO SID!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> The banners are used as frames and it's treated like a gif. I'll make you one when I get MDI back, since my trial ran out. It should be here in a few days. Of course I'll need the banners.


Alright, cool. Thanks, man. Notify me once you get it, and I'll post the banners. 

Does the quality of the banners decrease, though?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> SYCHO SID!!!!!!!!!


That makes your BTB better than 95% of the other BTBs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I loved hardy winning Kennedy.


Yeah that was pretty awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ahmed Johnson!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Alright, cool. Thanks, man. Notify me once you get it, and I'll post the banners.
> 
> Does the quality of the banners decrease, though?


No. I made one for myself a while back.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Ahmed Johnson!!!!!!!!


The master of The Pearl River Plunge!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Chapter 4, but then, sadly, I accidentally deleted the only save game on chapter 4, so I was back at chapter 2, then I got to chapter 3 and haven't bothered with it for about a week but I should do it again shortly.


Oh that sucks I had that happen to me once too. Yeah it's very fun one of my fav games for the ps2. I had to look up the locations for the cards and the rubber bands so I could get all of them. Some times I will just go around beating up everyone. About the side tasks you doing those too? and are you trying to get a 100% compete or just doing the main mission? What has been you fav mission so far? mine was the final mission which i'm sure you will get to soon. I beat it but maybe I'll play it again. they so have to make another part. What games are you looking forward that are coming out soon. mine are resident evil 5, GTA 4, godfather the dons edition.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Sultan


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The master of The Pearl River Plunge!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Alright, cool. Thanks, man. Notify me once you get it, and I'll post the banners.
> 
> Does the quality of the banners decrease, though?


Minimally at most, hardly a problem. Have a look at one of mine.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> No. I made one for myself a while back.


Oh, okay. Excellent. That news deserves a thumbs up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> No. I made one for myself a while back.


YES!!!!!! THE GIF IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!

Ahmed Johnson doesn't cut a promo  but Rocky Maivia does 

Ahmed is going to get a big push in my thread.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIi-F0v4A3Q&mode=related&search=

The music cracks me up.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Minimally at most, hardly a problem. Have a look at one of mine.


That looks great. I don't even really see a change.

Finally, I'll be able to wear all my UFC banners at once.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Oh that sucks I had that happen to me once too. Yeah it's very fun one of my fav games for the ps2. I had to look up the locations for the cards and the rubber bands so I could get all of them. Some times I will just go around beating up everyone. About the side tasks you doing those too? and are you trying to get a 100% compete or just doing the main mission? What has been you fav mission so far? mine was the final mission which i'm sure you will get to soon. I beat it but maybe I'll play it again. they so have to make another part. What games are you looking forward that are coming out soon. mine are resident evil 5, GTA 4, godfather the dons edition.


Yeah, I'm doing the side missions and trying to get 100. Fav mission, I dunno, maybe one of the Greaser ones, I can't remember.

As for other games I'm looking forward to, even though it's already out, the third Def Jam game. Icon. I don't have PS3 or XBOX so that's why I'm waiting but I love the other 2. GTA as well, other than that, can't think of anything apart from the TNA game and SVR 2008 game which are a while away.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Bobby Lashley/Wayne Brady one is my favorite.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> That looks great. I don't even really see a change.
> 
> Finally, I'll be able to wear all my UFC banners at once.


I did this once before for your offspring banners.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIi-F0v4A3Q&mode=related&search=
> 
> The music cracks me up.


Boo, I thought it was rvdtito's new video.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Why was CM Punk preparing for a match when he didn't have one?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I did this once before for your offspring banners.


Yep. You also made a few gifs of them for me. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Why was CM Punk preparing for a match when he didn't have one?


I was wondering that all week.

A continuity error in wrestling? GTFO!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Boo, I thought it was rvdtito's new video.


In time.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

After I send back the games I have now I should be getting Def Jam icon. the ps3 is great online is free you can download demos I played the def jam demo yesterday. Also you can save movies, pics and music onto it which I love I downloaded some matches from the media then put them on the ps3 and watch them on my tv. As well as movies I'm going to put the departed on their next.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Because CM Punk lives for competition and he was trying to break his old record of how fast he could get ready. CM Punk is always competing...even when he's not competing.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I saw Rashad KO Salmon again tonight. It never gets old to watch that.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Gave out my first warning tonight :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because CM Punk lives for competition and he was trying to break his old record of how fast he could get ready. CM Punk is always competing...even when he's not competing.


He's said that his only addiction is competition. I hope he isn't becoming a competition junky.

"I need a fix bad. Want to race?"


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Baroni's knock out of Dave Menne > Evan's knock out kick to Salmon.

Truth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Just tested something on the Royal Rumble Anthology and it worked. Pressed the skip button during the Rumble itself and it went to the next entrant. All 30 entrants have a chapter so instead of searching for when somebody came in you can just keep clicking x amount of times rather than fast forwarding.

FUCK I LOVE THIS FEATURE


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Just tested something on the Royal Rumble Anthology and it worked. Pressed the skip button during the Rumble itself and it went to the next entrant. All 30 entrants have a chapter so instead of searching for when somebody came in you can just keep clicking x amount of times rather than fast forwarding.
> 
> FUCK I LOVE THIS FEATURE


Ric Flair was #3 in 1992.

That's the only one you really need to know.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm waiting for the RR Anthology to drop atleast about $75-$100 before I get it.

Yeah, I'm cheap. I know.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I saw Rashad KO Salmon again tonight. It never gets old to watch that.


I marked out. Regardless of the fact he faced a bum. Dude was getting him at first...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Ric Flair was #3 in 1992.
> 
> That's the only one you really need to know.


Quoted for extra emphasis of truth.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3778687#post3778687
wep 4 wep


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What are you talking about? '92 had an amazing array of wrestling greats.

You're trying to tell me that The Repo Man, The Berserker, The Warlord, and Hercules aren't wrestling legends?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Salmon was doing pretty well until Rashad gave him a seven minute nap.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3778687#post3778687
> wep 4 wep


I wonder how long that one guy keeps up posting that picture and then calling it his sig.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3778687#post3778687
> wep 4 wep


Look at all the geniuses replying :no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3778687#post3778687
> wep 4 wep


:lmao

Wep 4 wep iz da wai to go, y0.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I want the rr and mania Anthology and the summerslam one when that comes out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wonder how long that one guy keeps up posting that picture and then calling it his sig.


I call using it when he gets tired of it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao at the rep for rep thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> What are you talking about? '92 had an amazing array of wrestling greats.
> 
> You're trying to tell me that *The Repo Man*, The Berserker, The Warlord, and Hercules aren't wrestling legends?


He is, the rest not so much.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ Fair enough


AMPLine4Life said:


> I wonder how long that one guy keeps up posting that picture and then calling it his sig.


But, Misawa does watch you Masturbate.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Look at all the geniuses replying :no:


GIVE ME YOUR AVATAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Look at all the geniuses replying :no:


:sad:




Truth - Using Limewire.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wonder how long that one guy keeps up posting that picture and then calling it his sig.


I have no idea. Maybe we can get Delfin on him:side:


DDMac said:


> Look at all the geniuses replying :no:


Yea. Add ThatzNotCool to the list.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> GIVE ME YOUR AVATAR!!!!!!!!


No can do!  

Find your own Mickie ava!! :cuss:


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I pm'ed Pyro almost 20 minutes ago telling him to close the rep 4 rep thread :no:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth ":argh:" = smiley face of the future


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-Looks like someone messed up that rep thread. It was closed, but the original post was deleted leaving Mikeie as the first post.?

Angelina Jolie > Mickie


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth ":argh:" = smiley face of the future


:angry:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Angelina Jolie > Mickie


:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> No can do!
> 
> Find your own Mickie ava!! :cuss:


The second it's not your avatar, it's mine.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :angry:


:sex


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

:hb > all others


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I pm'ed Pyro almost 20 minutes ago telling him to close the rep 4 rep thread :no:


#1 ~ Moving the damn User CP to the side fucks me up when someone sends me a PM. It takes me 7 or 8 minutes to notice since I have to use the cursor further to the side to notice and often don't do that.

#2 ~ When I got into the thread it was freezing for a few minutes and I couldn't do shit. Then it was already closed by the time I could.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mikeie™ said:


> :hb > all others


Worst smiley ever. Easily.


AMP said:


> The second it's not your avatar, it's mine.


If you're gonna wait, bring a book.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: I need sleep

Night everyone.

Edit: To Mac, I'll just read Foley's book again because it's that damn good.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Later, Amp.

Truth - Watching Mad TV, which Edge is on.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Later AMP


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Angelina Jolie <<<< Mickie

Night amp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I don't want Mac's avatar.

True.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* The 2005 Tornado Cibernetico is one long ass match.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Later AMP


Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I don't want Mac's avatar.
> 
> True.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

"These are my machines"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> :sex


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AM Raw is on. The contract signing will take up the whole show. :lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Later, Amp.
> 
> Truth - Watching Mad TV, which Edge is on.


Read my usertitle.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


>


:$



ThatzNotCool said:


> Read my usertitle.


It's only ****9/10, tbh.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Truth mickie > the womens division.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^*Truth:* Mickie >>> Trish and Lita :agree:


Headliner said:


>


*Warned*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Later AMP


I still don't understand your obsession with her, she bores me.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: CaLiGula would probably be posting a roast beef picture right now if he were here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> :$


:flip 


DDMac said:


> *Warned*


o.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It's only ****9/10, tbh.


Ouch. Harsh rating indeed  


Truth - I have never in my entire time here in WF (or WEF) have ever used this smiley intill now: :avit:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25LceCPO1ys

:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I still don't understand your obsession with her, she bores me.




Different strokes for different folks.

Undertaker bores me to tears. Damn near literally. :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :flip
> 
> o.


:ns 

Truth - DOR2 is a great wrestling game. Random truth, but truth, indeed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Undertaker bores me to tears. Damn near literally. :$


I'll take damn near anyone over Mickie. Nitro, whoever. Divas are the cream of the crap, in my opinion.

I'm a Taker mark so I find him entertaining, but I understand that one, as his act is the exact same every fued. Luckily I can't get enough of it, or probably just refuse to dislike Undertaker.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love hooking the ps3 to the net and watch youtube on my tv. Fucking viacom had to sue them.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - For SVR2008, they should really just use the exact Hell In A Cell from Day Of Reckoning 2. Seriously, the HIAC in that game is perfect. It's huge, you can grab weapons from inside, the animation of climbing up it and throwing people off it is better. Plus, when you go through the Cell, it looks about 1000x better than SVR2007's animation.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

SDvR's HIAC is TINY.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I can't be bothered to look at all the entrant spots from all Royal Rumbles on the Anthology, but as far as I know, Ric Flair is the only man in Rumble history to enter at both #1 and #30. Ironically, only one Royal Rumble seperates those #1 and #30 appearances.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> SDvR's HIAC is TINY.


It almost feels like you're playing a Steel Cage match.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just finished downloading an obscenely large amount of photoshop renders


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Loading a match I downloaded from the media onto my PS3.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It almost feels like you're playing a Steel Cage match.


I remember the earliest SDvR HIAC was a normal cage with a roof.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Undertaker's been #30 3 times. Damn.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I remember the earliest SDvR HIAC was a normal cage with a roof.


:lmao

That seriously has to be the most revamped match in SVR2008. It's terrible how it is now.



> Undertaker's been #30 3 times. Damn.


3'rd time was the charm, too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

> Loading a match I downloaded from the media onto my PS3.


You can do that as well. COOL! I'll be getting one in August soon, can't wait!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was actually wrong about the Flair thing. I didn't try to look for it, but I was just giving a brief look, and Ted Dibiase did #30 in 89 and #1 in 90.

How ironic is that shit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The first cage match I remember (for 3d wrestling games at least) was in WWF Warzone for the Ps1 and the ring had no ropes during the cage matches. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That's some weird facts right there


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm gonna watch one of the Rumble's Austin won right now.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Uploading Sabu's only appearence in CZW, it'll be available in the media section in probably 30 minutes.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I think I'm going to make a new thread in the Wrestling Games section, asking which matches you want change to for SVR2008. I think it could generate a fair amount of discussion.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> *Truth:* Uploading Sabu's only appearence in CZW, it'll be available in the media section in probably 30 minutes.


Can't wait for it!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching downloaded videos on the ps3/tv > watching them on the computer. Watching LAX vs aj and Danils ultimate x match.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> watching downloaded videos on the ps3/tv > watching them on the computer. Watching LAX vs aj and Danils ultimate x match.


*Truth:* That was one of my favorite matches in TNA of 2006.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:



> You can do that as well. COOL! I'll be getting one in August soon, can't wait!


Yeah songs, videos and pics. It plays burned dvds real good too. I'm going to put the movies onto the system instead of burning them now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Any thought's on JBL wrestle HBK on RAW?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mikeie™ said:


> *Truth:* That was one of my favorite matches in TNA of 2006.


I loved it too. I love that I can watch downloads3 I'm going to get more matches after I watch this one.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: It's half time and it's 6 all Go the Titan's.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao look at the general WWE section. Its bad enough its already a thread on that topic, but just look:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone have thought's on JBL wrestling on RAW?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Click the link in my sig for Sabu's only appearence in CZW.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao look at the general WWE section. Its bad enough its already a thread on that topic, but just look:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7


He's nothin but a crappy spammer, he will be a moron byt the end of tomorrow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

knightmace said:


> He's nothin but a crappy spammer, he will be a moron byt the end of tomorrow.


I dont think he meant to do it. The site went down so he most likely kept pushing the enter button trying to submit his thread.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^^Well that was my first thought but maybe your right, we'll just wait and see.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have a busy day tomorrow so I am off to bed. Good night everyone.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^ Cya Dark Church


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Tomorrow is the last day of March Break 

*Truth:* I've warned 4 people today


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^Hey saw ur match in the sig, looks pretty awesome download it later.  rep added for the hard work.

Yes I know being a mod is hard work.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm bored:sad:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I should be able to get my Nintendo Wii about in a month or so going by my spending limit. That is if I don't go all out with DVD's, PPV's and such for a while.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: Titans may have lost but they play a bloody good game.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Just seen Styles vs. Christian at Genesis 2006 that I now have on DVD. Liked it a lot. *** 3/4.

Joe/Angle match only got *** 1/2 from me on that event.

AJ knows how to bump damn well.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I picked up Genesis on DVD earlier this week. I've only watched Angle/Joe and Styles/Christian off of it so far, though. Both very solid matches.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey guys. 

Just bought myself a DVD, best matches of the Undertake, 'Tombstone' its called. Its pretty good so far. 

I've watched; Taker Vs HHH at Mania 17, Taker Vs Mankind in Hell In Cell and Taker Vs Kane in the Inferno match.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't believe Kennedy jobbed to Hardy on SmackDown but easily defeated CM Punk the previous week.

CM Punk > Matt Hardy.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: The Leafs lost a pivotal game last night.


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

Truth : Cant believe its Sunday already!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Hasn't it mean Sunday for quite a while in Australia 

Unlucky Slick


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: Hasn't it mean Sunday for quite a while in Australia
> 
> Unlucky Slick


Yeah, it's Sunday night in Australia right now.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: The first televised Villa match in ages is on t'night in Australia but I won't be able to watch it because I have an exam tmoz. It's against Liverpool so we'd probly lose anyway. Good Luck Ste 

It's 8:45pm in Melbourne now, precisely


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm leaving for my trip now, I'll see you all on Thrusday


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: I hope you enjoy your trip EG, have a good one


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

EG said:


> Truth: I'm leaving for my trip now, I'll see you all on Thrusday


Enjoy your trip, Guyan and have a safe one.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: The titan's lost , but on a lighter note i just did some awesome celeb posts.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: Time to get me some breakfast, be back after awhile.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Truth:: I Brought a deluxe Agression Finlay, but wanted a ruthless agression Khalli and Big Show, but am a Finlay mark so ended up buying Finlay.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Excuse me?


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: I just watched Lady B's avatar, it felt as though it went for like 5 minutes.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth I've watched it to i thought is was funny as all hell.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Truth: The first televised Villa match in ages is on t'night in Australia but I won't be able to watch it because I have an exam tmoz. It's against Liverpool so we'd probly lose anyway. Good Luck Ste
> 
> It's 8:45pm in Melbourne now, precisely


LOL, best of luck to you too (with your exams)

Nah, good luck today too, your going to need it


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: WF is flat.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I can't sleep.  I'm about to try again in a few minutes.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: It has just become flatter! I'm off to bed, cya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.....


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: Gord had nothing of importance to say.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

2Slick said:


> Truth: Gord had nothing of importance to say.


like he ever has. 


























Joke  don't kill me.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> like he ever has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bant~!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lawls


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: I'm wondering how is every one.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

DG said:


> Truth: I'm wondering how is every one.


I'm as good as you can be when you feel as crappy as you can be.

Make some sense out of that.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok so your feeling as crap as you can be but your happy about it i see.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

DG said:


> Ok so your feeling as crap as you can be but your happy about it i see.


No, I'm happy I'm not dead, but I feel as if I am.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm I the only one who has no clue of what you guys are talking about?



I'm soooo sleepy been up for two day's I'm off to bed good night.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Well me being super and all i find no time for sleep.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Sleep is highly overrated, even though I had way too much of it over the weekend. Trying to shake this sickness off.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: I reped a message to Aussie and she sent one back she is really a nice gal thanks for letting me know Slick.


----------



## Undertaker777 (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth - Eating


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Watching the 2006 Rumble. I don't know why, seeing as I hate the winner. Totally killed that match.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

DG said:


> Truth: I reped a message to Aussie and she sent one back she is really a nice gal thanks for letting me know Slick.


Yes, she's the greatest. Good on you for leaving her some kind words.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

As soon as i saw Rey come out as number 2, i knew what was going to happen and i prayer for the wwe.

2Slick- May i have her MSN :$.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Roast Beef for lunch. :yum::agree:


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

DG said:


> As soon as i saw Rey come out as number 2, i knew what was going to happen and i prayer for the wwe.
> 
> 2Slick- May i have her MSN :$.


She doesn't use messengers anymore and hasn't for a very long time. Sorry.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

All good, just wonted to get to know her a little better oh well i may pm her some time.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - MSN >>>>>>>>> All


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey people whats up.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Going an Everton game soon :$

Not Much,just getting ready, you Metallic?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- This is the 1st time I have posted in here for a couple of days. Been Modding and been doing too many GFX stuff to post


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Truth- This is the 1st time I have posted in here for a couple of days. Been Modding and been doing too many GFX stuff to post


 Take the time for us B.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes I will but at the same time I don't want to look like a lazy mod, you know?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Quite bored. :cuss:

Edit>> Nice to see you here anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Watch the Liverpool match then Tom


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Yes I will but at the same time I don't want to look like a lazy mod, you know?


 Yeah thats true and what would make unlazzier is if you made me a banner


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Watch the Liverpool match then Tom


Liverpool? I'd rather watch paint dry and watch grass grow one after the other than watch Liverpool. :flip

Truth - Lunch. Cya later.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

and you should know im'in or pm'in a mod or blatantly asking outright for a banner is against the rules


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> and you should know im'in or pm'in a mod or blatantly asking outright for a banner is against the rules


Forget I said anything.:$


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Loooads of people ask for banners via PM... if people actually reported it so many would be banned.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Mark pm'd me once for a banner....


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Mark pm'd me once for a banner....


:argh:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth:* nice banner Bethany  :side: meh. 

Ello Mark, hows it going buddy?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

He's banned.

Reason.... No Lady B banner of course ^.^


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I should make myself {and Bethany} a new banner... but I cba. My passion is _slowly_ coming back, but not to the point i'm making gfx all the time 

I will get round to it though.

Hallo Tom, things are good thanks, yourself?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

(yes and me...)

Truth- Me and Tom are arranging a meet in two weeks 

We are so gonna get hammered


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Sparki said:


> I should make myself {and Bethany} a new banner... but I cba. My passion is _slowly_ coming back, but not to the point i'm making gfx all the time
> 
> I will get round to it though.
> 
> Hallo Tom, things are good thanks, yourself?


I finally decided to download CS2 :side: it brought back like 1% of my motivation to do more gfx, funny really seeing as im a graphics student :side: meh. Its so much better than elements tho.

Not to bad cheers mate, guess wot... and bethany too, im abit hungover  not so bad as yesterday, thank god, but other than that tip top cheers mate.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

About the only thing I'm going to get hammered on is a bottle of Nyquil.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady B said:


> (yes and me...)
> 
> Truth- Me and Tom are arranging a meet in two weeks
> 
> We are so gonna get hammered


:agree:

You up for it Mark?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Awh poor Slicky is Sicky 

I should be a rap artist 

Mark won't come! He's scared of me :agree:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Im Here


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Awh poor Slicky is Sicky
> 
> I should be a rap artist


That title alone would sell 2 million, easily.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Yeh I might be up for it... i'll let you know nearer the time... 2 weeks is in the easter hols so... should be ok.

Off to watch the Kop.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Whooo, I get to do some laundry here in a few minutes, talk about some exciting stuff.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Sparki said:


> Yeh I might be up for it... i'll let you know nearer the time... 2 weeks is in the easter hols so... should be ok.
> 
> Off to watch the Kop.


Yer im the same as Mark, will not know what im up to till closer to the time.

However, seems like a plan.
Who else is coming Bethany?

Cya Mark 

Ello Troy!


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Whooo, I get to do some laundry here in a few minutes, talk about some exciting stuff.


Lucky. :side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Hence why we are meeting stooopid!

:agree:


And if you do come, no bloody brownies, I'm watching my figure 


Slick- I think that should be your usertitle!


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> Yer im the same as Mark, will not know what im up to till closer to the time.
> 
> However, seems like a plan.
> Who else is coming Bethany?
> ...


'Elllllllllo Tommy boy.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Havent seen you in a while Troy.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

He's avoiding you, thats why


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

2Slick said:


> 'Elllllllllo Tommy boy.




Alright matey? Hows it going?
O yeh and have fun with the laundry


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Lady B said:


> He's avoiding you, thats why


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Awh na he isn't


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* going to make myself some lunch.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello to one and all


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Good night all.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Night Night Mwah xx

and Hello Tony! (I probably have the name wrong )


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Night Night Mwah xx
> 
> and Hello Tony! (I probably have the name wrong )


you're right 

truth : it's been quite the shitty day for me today


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - In the middle of cooking sunday lunch for my mum. :$


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> Alright matey? Hows it going?
> O yeh and have fun with the laundry


Oh yeah, exhilirating stuff, lemme tell ya. 

Just got done putting in three loads, so not staying around long.

I've been okay, but could be better. How about you?

Let me guess, plastered 24/7, eh?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Im still kinda sick :sad:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm suffering from a sever case of insomnia right now . 1:42 AM here and I've got school tommorrow.


----------



## The_Real_Deal (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm still marking out over the Fact Randy Orton and I made eye contact at a House Show in August.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: I was going to go to Raw when they come here in May, but I never did score any tickets.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth: Watching footy


----------



## The_Real_Deal (Jan 24, 2006)

Lost remotes are like Daggers to my heart of hearts


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Truth - In the middle of cooking sunday lunch for my mum. :$


Me and My sister did that!

Just finished!

Lamb with roast potatoes, carrots, swede, and cauliflower cheese. I am so full up :$


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

All this talk about food, gonna have to muster up enough Slick strength and make me something once I throw my laundry in the dryer.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

If I am inactive for a bit on WF, it keeps logging me out :cuss:


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I had those same problems a few nights ago, but it's working just fine for me right now.


----------



## The_Real_Deal (Jan 24, 2006)

Slick make a Sandwich but make sure the Butter is properly melted so you don't destroy the Bread.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

The_Real_Deal said:


> Slick make a Sandwich but make sure the Butter is properly melted so you don't destroy the Bread.


Ahh, hell, there goes my appetite. You make it sound as if making a sandwich is a form of philosophy or something like that.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## The_Real_Deal (Jan 24, 2006)

No Philosophy, but destroying Slices of Bread with unfrozen Butter gets me so angry!!!


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

The_Real_Deal said:


> No Philosophy, but destroying Slices of Bread with unfrozen Butter gets me so angry!!!


Inhale.

Exhale.

Rinse, Repeat, Recycle.

Oh shit, that reminds me, I have to put the laundry in the dryer.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Inhale.
> 
> Exhale.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> :lmao


Hey Tony. 

Bye Tony. 

Be back in a few.


----------



## The_Real_Deal (Jan 24, 2006)

I know your dying to Trade me your Super Mod status and 14K posts for the Eye conact with Orton.
Either that or i tell everyone that your password is RealDeal.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Hey Tony.
> 
> Bye Tony.
> 
> Be back in a few.


Ey, Troy

By, Troy

Have fun sorting out all the laundry-stuff


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

The_Real_Deal said:


> I know your dying to Trade me your Super Mod status and 14K posts for the Eye conact with Orton.
> Either that or i tell everyone that your password is RealDeal.


You do that and I'll tell everyone you're acting a wee bit oddballish-ish.

Wait. :side:


----------



## The_Real_Deal (Jan 24, 2006)

Meh, I'm bored and wanted to see if these games were fun.
Isn't this the place act a wee bit oddballish-ish.

Apparently Mods aren't the big scary and angry beings i thought they were or do i have a false sense of security?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

The_Real_Deal said:


> Meh, I'm bored and wanted to see if these games were fun.
> Isn't this the place act a wee bit oddballish-ish.
> 
> Apparently Mods aren't the big scary and angry beings i thought they were.


I know, I'm just having some fun at your expense, don't mind me. 

No, we aren't all monsters and chomping at the bit to ban everyone left and right.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth: TV is sucking right now


----------



## The_Real_Deal (Jan 24, 2006)

2Slick said:


> No, we aren't all monsters and chomping at the bit to ban everyone left and right.


We'll see once Pyro see's the JBL jokes on the Joke Thread.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm back


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

The_Real_Deal said:


> We'll see once Pyro see's the JBL jokes on the Joke Thread.


Heh, if that was the case, he'd have banned half the forum many moons ago.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Back from spending a few days up my lovely Girlfriends.

Hey Troy aint spoke to you in a while .

Sup?.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Back from spending a few days up my lovely Girlfriends.
> 
> Hey Troy aint spoke to you in a while .
> 
> Sup?.


Hey POD Hows it going.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

POD said:


> Truth - Back from spending a few days up my lovely Girlfriends.
> 
> Hey Troy aint spoke to you in a while .
> 
> Sup?.


Yo, Matt, it's been quite awhile, hasn't it?

I have to run now, but I'll hit you back in a PM later on or something.

Hope you are well. 

P.S.: If I was looking at a posting god, he'd know that it's spelled, "you're" and not your.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth: it's sunny outside my house


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : I don't know anyone who's active in this thread right now, which kinda concerns me


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth: you're not the only one


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

2Slick said:


> No, we aren't all monsters and chomping at the bit to ban everyone left and right.


That's just Ben.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I agree i dont know anybody so far. anyone wanna know me?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

2Slick said:


> Yo, Matt, it's been quite awhile, hasn't it?
> 
> I have to run now, but I'll hit you back in a PM later on or something.
> 
> ...


Yer im well. Pm would be cool.



Jerichoholic said:


> Truth : I don't know anyone who's active in this thread right now, which kinda concerns me


We should get to know eachother sometime .

Take it easy mate.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Metalic said:


> Hey POD Hows it going.


Not bad man, Hows it going with you?.

Truth - Metalic isnt better than Chocolate .


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

POD said:


> Yer im well. Pm would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you welshy  or else i'm embarrasingly(sp?) mistaken


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> I know you welshy  or else i'm embarrasingly(sp?) mistaken


Nah you aint mistaken.

Anyways i'm out for a bit.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just woke up, whats up?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ I think I'm going to go to Subway for lunch today, any objections?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

If you do, buy a steak and cheese sub. Best type of sub available there. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Here


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: hi brye!, brb going to eat breakfeast. i will be back in 15 mins.

edit: im back


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I have returned...yes I was gone for a few days you heartless bastards :side:

Miss anything?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I have returned...yes I was gone for a few days you heartless bastards :side:
> 
> Miss anything?


Ummmm.... Chaos got banned for 10 days. 


Hey Dave. Sup?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I have returned...yes I was gone for a few days you heartless bastards :side:
> 
> Miss anything?


caligula got banned i think hes back, redsliver got banned came back though, and thats it really. oh yeah kobe scored 65 points against the blazers.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> If you do, buy a steak and cheese sub. Best type of sub available there. :agree:


I went with turkey today but I've gotten the steak and cheese and it is damn good.

Truth ~ Watching 1990 RR match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- In 3 days I can request a banner. That banner is going to be of Rene Dupree :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Didn't miss much so. 

Truth: Paddy's weekend really takes it out of you. My wallet is empty, my liver is shrivelled and my brain is hurting. 

Good times.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Didn't miss much so.
> 
> Truth: Paddy's weekend really takes it out of you. My wallet is empty, my liver is shrivelled and my brain is hurting.
> 
> Good times.


Drink alot?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
happy st.patricks day for yesterday bud. 
hope that your incredibly hungover today. iam a little bit


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I cant even drink yet


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ The Ultimate Warrior was just bad in the ring, I mean bad.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- I cant even drink yet


that shouldn't stop you


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> Drink alot?


Does Rose Kennedy have a black dress?



Tommy boy said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> happy st.patricks day for yesterday bud.
> hope that your incredibly hungover today. iam a little bit


Dude, I got Thurs and Fri off work, I've been hungover for the past 4 days. Absolutely knackered. And we nearly won the 6 nations  

Good day yesterday man?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> that shouldn't stop you


I would have to agree with ^ that point. :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- I cant even drink yet


You aren't missing anything. Iv never been a big drinker, just never got the point of getting drunk off one's ass


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> *Does Rose Kennedy have a black dress?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummmmmm......Yes?:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The MoveMent™ said:


> that shouldn't stop you


I know you know rap music so who sings/what's the song called with the lyrics "we riding ten fo" "holla ten fo" they pretty much say "ten fo" the entire chorus.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- I cant even drink yet


trust me its not that big of a deal to drink. my dad buys like alot of beer but he never drinks it, my older brother does. he drinks like 3 or 4 bottles (i think) a day. i tryed it once, i didn't even finish it. i drank like half of it, and it was nothing.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> I would have to agree with ^ that point. :agree:


You stole my Yoshi


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I know you know rap music so who sings/what's the song called with the lyrics "we riding ten fo" "holla ten fo" they pretty much say "ten fo" the entire chorus.


I think that's Young Buck he says that the most


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Dude, I got Thurs and Fri off work, I've been hungover for the past 4 days. Absolutely knackered. And we nearly won the 6 nations
> 
> Good day yesterday man?


HAHAAH thats what i like to hear dave!
Urm, my weekend was pretty shocking to be honest. I only had like £10, im seriously skint, my girl had to lend me £40 to go out and get pissed. Last night we just stayed in at hers and got drunk there with a bottle of vodka and a few cans, just couldnt afford it. Glad to hear you had a good weekend tho matey!



Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You aren't missing anything. Iv never been a big drinker, just never got the point of getting drunk off one's ass


 your no fun Holt.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I feel like watching an older UFC event for some reason. So, I'm about to pop in UFC 49.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I feel like watching an older UFC event for some reason. So, I'm about to pop in UFC 49.


Are Rich Frankin or Matt Hughes in it?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I was going to drink one time when I was at my friends house but when I got there he said he couldn't feel the fan and it was right in front of him


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The MoveMent™ said:


> I think that's Young Buck he says that the most


Hmm, it didn't sound like Buck when I heard it but I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hogan just whipped Snuka into the ropes in this Royal Rumble but Warrior was walking aimlessly around the ring and got in the way so Snuka had to stop running and wait for him to move and then he continued running only to get clotheslined out by Hogan....it was pretty bad.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Are Rich Frankin or Matt Hughes in it?


Nope, but Liddell is. So you know it's awesome. 

Truth - Time to eat breakfast.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nope, but Liddell is. So you know it's awesome.
> 
> Truth - Time to eat breakfast.


 
True.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Eating cereal. Fruit Loops rule. :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> your no fun Holt.


Yea, Im straight edge


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

would anyone suggest getting Survivor Series 2005



Diesel said:


> Truth - Eating cereal. Fruit Loops rule. :side:


well if you like to be fruity go ahead just give me my f*ckin bike


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I liked that PPV




Diesel said:


> Truth - Eating cereal. Fruit Loops rule. :side:


Fruit Loops and Cookie Crisp > all Cereals :agree:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> would anyone suggest getting Survivor Series 2005


I actually would, I liked the Flair/HHH last man standing match a lot and the Raw/SD survivor series match was really good too.... I don't really remember what else was on the card at the moment which is pretty bad for me....oh yeah Booker T and Benoit had a pretty good match if memory serves.

Edit - oh yeah, Angle/Cena was alright, nothing special.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I actually would, I liked the Flair/HHH last man standing match a lot and the Raw/SD survivor series match was really good too.... I don't really remember what else was on the card at the moment which is pretty bad for me....oh yeah Booker T and Benoit had a pretty good match if memory serves.


Yep. Skip Bichoff vs Long though and Melina vs Trish was meh


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess i'll get it 

truth: i love double double e


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hogan just no sold the Perfectplex, stood up right away....I hate that shit.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

what's that song when some dude is talking about 15% energy or something like that


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> what's that song when some dude is talking about 15% energy or something like that


Fort Minor- Remember the name


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Hogan just no sold the Perfectplex, stood up right away....I hate that shit.


:lmao 

I thought it was some "big thing" when Hart kicked out because "no one kicks out of the Perfectplex".


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Fort Minor- Remember the name


thx

EDIT thanks also MrMonty


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> what's that song when some dude is talking about 15% energy or something like that


This is
10% luck
20% skill
15% concentrated power of will
5% pleasure
50% pain 

...and a 100% reason to remember the name. 

Remember the name by Fort Minor.

Edit: :$

Truth: I need smokes, but really really dont want to get dressed. What to do, what to do...

Truth: Kangaroos cant fart.


----------



## CenaFan93 (Feb 3, 2007)

Truth: I am watching NCAA right now.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Renting NBA 2K7 was a waste of money, why did i lisen to my idiot brother........


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Austin/Hart from Survivor Series better be on SCSA's DVD.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Chuck Liddell vs. Vernon White from UFC 49 is one of my favorite fights. It's a one round stand up war. Awesomeness. :agree:

Truth - Just finished my Fruit Loops.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Renting NBA 2K7 was a waste of money, why did i lisen to my idiot brother........


That game is great, only an idiot or someone who hates Basketball would disagree.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That game is great, only an idiot or someone who hates Basketball would disagree.


i own NBA 2k6 and its the same thing almost. I should have rented NBA Live 2007, maybe it would have better. Role Model what team do you pick to play as?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That game is great, only an idiot or someone who hates Basketball would disagree.


I dont like Basketball but I like the game


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> I dont like Basketball but I like the game


Truth - I love basketball and I like the game. 

Truth - NBA 2K7 is a good game, it has a few flaws but it's still alright.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I love basketball and I like the game.
> 
> Truth - NBA 2K7 is a good game, it has a few flaws but it's still alright.




Truth- Signed up for BTB world cup


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Signed up for BTB world cup


Are you sweeping the floors?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Are you sweeping the floors?


No! :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I love basketball and I like the game.
> 
> Truth - NBA 2K7 is a good game, it has a few flaws but it's still alright.


truth: i love basketball, but i would have rather rented live then 2k7 but still its ok.


truth: should i start a basketball fantasy league on yahoo for this site?

if yes what should i call it?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> No! :side:


Cleaning the Toilets then?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Cleaning the Toilets then?


More like Representing Team U.S North!(Puts on proud face)


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> More like Representing Team U.S North!(Puts on proud face)


Theres an International Toilet Cleaning/Floor Sweeping Cup? What time is it on ESPN?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oddly enough, the sports game I like the most is MLB07 *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Theres an International Toilet Cleaning/Floor Sweeping Cup? What time is it on ESPN?


Espn 6 at 7:00 PM on Monday the 26th :$


Hi Sabrina


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: hi sabrina! whats up?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I miss Cody. :sad:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I miss Cody. :sad:


You still have Jax... You all still have Jax!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I miss Cody. :sad:


me too 

I havent talked to him in about 3 weeks now :sad:


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: I just logged on

Truth: I am going to Florida for spring break. I won't be on WF for over a week. :shocked: I'll never last....


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Making a T.V. Dinner WOOOHOOO!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: I just logged on
> 
> Truth: I am going to Florida for spring break. I won't be on WF for over a week. :shocked: I'll never last....


hi chris, you're lucky, im stuck in CA.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: I just logged on
> 
> Truth: I am going to Florida for spring break. I won't be on WF for over a week. :shocked: I'll never last....


Have fun


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Not much Jeff... just chillin. How are you?*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^ im good sabrina, which one should i pick as my backround? you have good taste. 

truth: Which one is better for my backround? matt or jeff hardy?

jeff hardy:









matt hardy:


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Brye said:


> Have fun


I will. It sucks though because I am going to miss Mania. Ugh..... I might order it and set my recorder to record it while I am gone and then watch it when I get home.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im pumped to be in BTB world cup. I missed the deadline to sign up for The promo tourny


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Me is here :agree: 

Hello all.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

If you use any of those as your background, your computer will automatically get a virus.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Me is here :agree:
> 
> Hello all.


Hello Jason


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Writing some stuff in preperation for my return to BTB. Oh, and im eating Lasagne. 

YUM!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Cherry Pie has to be one of the most inneundo laden names the WWE has had in a while, intentionally or not.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: ......Kennedy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: ......Kennedy.


Hi Matt


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

T.V. Dinner is done, now to find something on T.V.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just noticed Brian's usertitle. Way to put me over. 

Truth - Playing SVR2007.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just noticed Brian's usertitle. Way to put me over.
> 
> Truth - Playing SVR2007.


No problem


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't find my Yoshi


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Hello Jason


Yeoh! 

Haven't spoken with you in....ages!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Go with Jeff, Jeff. *


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Woke up with a HUGE kink in my neck, god it hurts.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Yeoh!
> 
> Haven't spoken with you in....ages!!!


:lmao

Yeah I know


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Truf"-Was having problems signing on yahoo messenger.


The MoveMent™ said:


> I can't find my Yoshi


I love your usertitle/avatar.:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Go with Jeff, Jeff. *


you have great taste sabrina . sabrina, who do you think will win the NBA finals? i love reading what you're thoughts are on life, sports, and more.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> "Truf"-Was having problems signing on yahoo messenger.
> 
> I love your usertitle/avatar.:lmao


I almost caught him when he stole links bike but he got away again:sad:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

:lmao

Truth ~ Watching Warrior/Slaughter from Royal Rumble 1991 - definitley better than Slaughter/Hogan from Wrestlemania IMO.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I was just eliminated in the RR in SVR2007. Dang. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I was just eliminated in the RR in SVR2007. Dang. :sad:


What spot did you come in and who were you?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That sux Diesel.:sad:


The MoveMent™ said:


> I almost caught him when he stole links bike but he got away again:sad:


You should know when people steal things they get faster and harder to catch.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> What spot did you come in and who were you?


1, and Paul Burchill. Lasted till the very end, so I guess I did alright. 

Truth - Race Against Myself is now one of my favorite Offspring songs. Never really noticed it until recently. Check it out if you haven't, Brian.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

SVR07 Looks only a handful better in Hi-Def on 360


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* If you enter early in the RR in SvR 06, just sit on the turnbuckle's until there's one guy left. The only time you'll get knocked off is if a big guy get's sent into the ropes connected to your turnbuckle.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Some mates are good pulling buddies. Others, are vagina repellants. And I truly believe I have the biggest repellant of all as a mate.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> 1, and Paul Burchill. Lasted till the very end, so I guess I did alright.
> 
> Truth - Race Against Myself is now one of my favorite Offspring songs. Never really noticed it until recently. Check it out if you haven't, Brian.


I kick ass in that game with Taker, HBK and....Lance Cade :$

My friend is really good with Burchill and HHH though


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That sux Diesel.:sad:
> 
> You should know when people steal things they get faster and harder to catch.


I yelled at link to shoot an arrow but he didn't listen:no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> *Truth:* Woke up with a HUGE...


*I read that and was about to cover my eyes but had to peak at the rest.... *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The MoveMent™ said:


> I yelled at link to shoot an arrow but he didn't listen:no:


:lmao that was your only hope.


Lady Croft said:


> *I read that and was about to cover my eyes but had to peak at the rest.... *


Nasty!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I beat Khali, Umaga, Masters, Big Show and my friend who was Burchil in an elimination Chamber as Cade


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: maybe i should become a bouncer.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I read that and was about to cover my eyes but had to peak at the rest.... *


 eww!! 










comments?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. How is everyone?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Been playing God of War all weekend that game is addicting as hell.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I just requested for a name modification

cool banner MeRCe™


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: maybe i should become a bouncer.


Do it. And if someone pisses you off, hit them with a Van Daminator. That'll fuckin' teach 'em.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Been playing God of War all weekend that game is addicting as hell.


The new one?


Its awesome Jason


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Do it. And if someone pisses you off, hit them with a Van Daminator. That'll fuckin' teach 'em.


i said maybe im still making my choice, i can maybe go into comedy, im pretty good at making people laugh.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - Just returned from the Gym


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> eww!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hehe, the word "huge" just does something to me 

And I like that banner alot, Jason. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *hehe, the word "huge" just does something to me *
> 
> *And I like that banner alot, Jason. *


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> i said maybe im still making my choice, i can maybe go into comedy, im pretty good at making people laugh.


You make me laugh all the time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *hehe, the word "huge" just does something to me
> 
> And I like that banner alot, Jason. *


I guess so .

And thanks . I'm glad you like it.

Thanks for the comments to all that commented .


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> The new one?


Playing first one right now after I finish this one I'll pick up the second one.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You make me laugh all the time.


true, i always do. sabrina which would be a better choice for me bouncer or comedian, tell me what you think. if i do become a comedian i can maybe get away with beating up jerry springer.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Playing first one right now after I finish this one I'll pick up the second one.


Yeah, the first one is great. I'll be picking up the second one soon


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Made new thread in General WWE, Check it out pplz.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I still need to play the first God of War.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That game won Game of the Year didn't it? 

I really liked Prince of Persia so I'd probably like God of War as well. I think I might get it next weekend. It's only 20 bucks.*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Left someone a rather amusing rep gif :side:


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Never played either God of War's, I don't like mythical games like that.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- I still need to play the first God of War.


Go out and buy it NOW. Its down to 20 bucks, could be cheaper


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

how long does it take to get a name change


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- I still need to play the first God of War.


I got it for $20 at Best Buy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> true, i always do. sabrina which would be a better choice for me bouncer or comedian, tell me what you think. *if i do become a comedian i can maybe get away with beating up jerry springer.*


*That seals the deal right there, sweety. Anytime you can beat up Jerry Springer you have to go for it. 


MrMonty!!! Hey! How the heck are ya?*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *That game won Game of the Year didn't it? *
> 
> *I really liked Prince of Persia so I'd probably like God of War as well. I think I might get it next weekend. It's only 20 bucks.*


I think it won game of the year


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Go out and buy it NOW. Its down to 20 bucks, could be cheaper


I'm broke. But I'm planning on getting it once I get some more cash.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Left someone a rather amusing rep gif :side:


It made me laugh. :$


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> how long does it take to get a name change


Whenever an admin comes on and sees your post


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It made me laugh. :$


What was it?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bring back the Bat-Facts, Derek. *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *That seals the deal right there, sweety. Anytime you can beat up Jerry Springer you have to go for it.
> 
> 
> MrMonty!!! Hey! How the heck are ya?*


ok sabrina, jerry springer is going to have a bad day soon. . now if only someone would just beat up bush.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> Whenever an admin comes on and sees your post


okay then

am i spelling okay wrong the forum is saying I should spell it tokay


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *That seals the deal right there, sweety. Anytime you can beat up Jerry Springer you have to go for it.
> 
> 
> MrMonty!!! Hey! How the heck are ya?*


I'm a tad hungover, but in good spirits nonetheless 

How is your good self? Any exciting news or juicy gossip? 

Truth: The Batmobile is black because Batman couldn't get it in a darker color.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Bring back the Bat-Facts, Derek. *


I don't know. I hate being 'the bat-fact guy'. But, I guess it's better than 'who the hell is that?'.

I might bring them back when I feel like it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm broke. But I'm planning on getting it once I get some more cash.


Whore yourself out on a street corner, you could make the money in about a half hour


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

The MoveMent™ said:


> okay then
> 
> am i spelling okay wrong the forum is saying I should spell it tokay


Okay is the proper spelling.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Whore yourself out on a street corner, you could make the money in about a half hour


I'll take into consideration.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Have to make Metalic two banners for his BTB.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> I got it for $20 at Best Buy


Ise posted some very nice Tony Jaa gifs in VIP

Get on MSN ******


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I don't know. I hate being 'the bat-fact guy'. But, I guess it's better than 'who the hell is that?'.
> 
> I might bring them back when I feel like it.


Its not as bad as being 'that Ashley fan'


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> Okay is the proper spelling.


this forum is real smart :side:



Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Whore yourself out on a street corner, you could make the money in about a half hour


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Have to make Metalic two banners for his BTB.


You mean my BTB. He joined me and KIF


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'll take into consideration.


if you want to make quick cash fast, all you need to do this. sell things you don't need anymore, like comic books, and video games you don't want anymore.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> You mean my BTB. He joined me and KIF


How is it yours or his its all of yours or in 1st person "Ours".


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Q...q....



> I don't know. I hate being 'the bat-fact guy'. But, I guess it's better than 'who the hell is that?'.





> Its not as bad as being 'that Ashley fan'


At least yous are distinctive :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Its not as bad as being 'that Ashley fan'


True. But I noticed not too many people gave a shit when I took it down. Hell, I even got repped about a bat-fact the day after I took it down.

I just don't see much of a reason to care about it right now.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Brye said:


> You mean my BTB. He joined me and KIF


WTF?!?

TNA?

He's asked for two TNA banners. Is he doing TNA in your thread or ECW?

EDIT - I could be known as 'that Scottish guy'

How's it sound everyone?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> WTF?!?
> 
> TNA?
> 
> He's asked for two TNA banners? Is he doing TNA in your thread or ECW?


:lmao

Hes doing ECW in me and KIFs BTB.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Going to play Downhill Fury 2


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> Hes doing ECW in me and KIFs BTB.


Asshole. :no:

I was about to fucking make them! 

He could have let me know!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm absolutely wonderful Mr Monty.  Thanks for asking. I'm really shocked that you are hungover.  *note the sarcasim* hehe


Derek, being known for something is better than not being known at all. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Asshole. :no:
> 
> I was about to fucking make them!
> 
> He could have let me know!


:lmao


I want to be known as 'that Dupree fan'. Call me it!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm absolutely wonderful Mr Monty.  Thanks for asking. I'm really shocked that you are hungover.  *note the sarcasim* hehe
> 
> 
> Derek, being known for something is better than not being known at all. *


true


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Eh, it just bugged me that if I make a great post, nobody even takes a look at it, but if I say that half of the Robin's died, I get noticed. Just gets on my nerves sometimes.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I looked at my shoulder and saw something black i was about to freak



Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> I want to be known as 'that Dupree fan'. Call me it!!!


.......Helms fan?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Eh, it just bugged me that if I make a great post, nobody even takes a look at it, but if I say that half of the Robin's died, I get noticed. Just gets on my nerves sometimes.


Yeah, good point. Everytime I post something about a diva Macs response is always (insert Diva name) > Ashley


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: when im 40, im going to write a book about my life.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I got alot of abuse today at an Everton game 



> truth: when im 40, im going to write a book about my life.


It will be a bestseller


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: I got alot of abuse today at an Everton game


 

What were you doing in that hole of a stadium. Its not really suprising you got abuse though, you didn't go in red did you


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3782354&postcount=14

:lmao why did he even try :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: I got alot of abuse today at an Everton game
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a bestseller


maybe, the more crazy things i do the more it might sell. Which means more money for me, which means more stock, which means even more money which means power.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: when im 40, im going to write a book about my life.


I better not see anything in there about my Yoshi


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3782354&postcount=14
> 
> :lmao why did he even try :lmao


Rep? :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3782354&postcount=14
> 
> :lmao why did he even try :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3782354&postcount=14
> 
> :lmao why did he even try :lmao


 
:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Being a black male, I am deathly afraid of republicans


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao 

every one else was doing it



Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Being a black male, I am deathly afraid of republicans


how do you feel about Nas & Jay-Z feeling like black republicans


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Being a black male, I am deathly afraid of republicans


and the police I'm guessing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> and the police I'm guessing.


 
 

:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> and the police I'm guessing.


Im more afraid of the GOP than the NYPD


Holy shit I should have that as my usertitle


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I am back after switching the light on my ceiling. Had no shutdown so I didn't get electrocuted.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I am back after switching the light on my ceiling. Had no shutdown so I didn't get electrocuted.


Hey Jason. i logged off MSN and im going for a bit. Bye


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone seen the dipset cartoon movies on youtube


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

The MoveMent™ said:


> how do you feel about Nas & Jay-Z feeling like black republicans



great song but if you followed politics as much as I do, you know how truly scary the republican party is


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Hey Jason. i logged off MSN and im going for a bit. Bye


Alright, have a good one dude


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Im more afraid of the GOP than the NYPD
> 
> 
> Holy shit I should have that as my usertitle


Silly politic lovers.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I may be getting God Of War today.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :side:


TOM, WEST HAM WON!!!1!!11!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Dream Team in 10 minutes


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> great song but if you followed politics as much as I do, you know how truly scary the republican party is


Oh please.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> TOM, WEST HAM WON!!!1!!11!


Dont sound so surprised mate :side: 
read the rep comment...it explains everything... :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Oh please.


lol


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Oh please.


Pfft, Reagan Lover


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Dont sound so surprised mate :side:
> read the rep comment...it explains everything... :side:


Ooohhh, someones jealous 

:side:



Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: Dream Team in 10 minutes


What will happen with Gavin Moody and his gambling debts???

Drama that only can be experienced on Dream Team


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to tell the stroy how i first got here. well let me start, i was bored one day, and i made the choice to web surf a bit. Anyway i did that, and found this site using google, i checked it out. liked it, signed up, and here i am today. im going t play some yahoo pool, but im still going to be here.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Soooooooooo Sally can wait, she knows its too late as shes walking on byyyyyy. My soul slides awaayyyyy. But don't look back in anger I heard you say.

Sorry love this song :$


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Ooohhh, someones jealous
> 
> :side:
> 
> ...


Seeing as this is the "tell the truth" thread, i belive ill put this here.........

'WEST HAM > LIVERPOOL'

There i said it.....


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeff, I'll play you. Go to Back Spin in a bit.

Truth - The Offspring *finally* updated their site after about a 3-4 month hiatus. And according to the new journal, so far they have 10 songs completely finished for the new album. 

Best fuckin' news I've heard in awhile.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Jeff, I'll play you. Go to Back Spin in a bit.
> 
> Truth - The Offspring *finally* updated their site after about a 3-4 month hiatus. And according to the new journal, so far they have 10 songs completely finished for the new album.
> 
> Best fuckin' news I've heard in awhile.


ok, but backspin if full right now.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Watching Rhyno vs AJ Styles - Evelation X


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Seeing as this is the "tell the truth" thread, i belive ill put this here.........
> 
> 'WEST HAM > LIVERPOOL'
> 
> There i said it.....


Ahem,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A1kD6N0xX4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GipXseHWGRk&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_bUHR5SbGg&mode=related&search=


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Turn that frown, upside down, 'Liner. 

Yeah, that was gay. I know. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I cant wait till the Offspring CD


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

diesel are you ready to play pool?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Turn that frown, upside down, 'Liner.
> 
> Yeah, that was gay. I know. :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, sure. What pool room are you in?

Truth - Hit That is a wicked song.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Its time for my gift spree!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, sure. What pool room are you in?
> 
> Truth - Hit That is a wicked song.


beginner, in the room called avengers.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

My neck still hurts


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the gift, mang. 

Truth - Watching some crap on TV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Thanks for the gift, mang.
> 
> Truth - Watching some crap on TV.


No problem 

Update: 2 gifts given out


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

thx


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> thx


 
Your welcome

Update: 5 given


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Listening to Eminem while doing some BTB.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm Le Bored.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Over the weekend I met Caden Matthews, Rikishi, D-lo Brown, Daffney, and New Jack.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* I think I pulled a neck muscle.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

If anyone here is studying chemistry, go tell Arjun how you exact a measurement for the mass of NaHCO2 in an alka seltzer tablet after you've got all your results for CO2 expelled :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Over the weekend *I met *Caden Matthews, Rikishi, D-lo Brown, Daffney, and *New Jack.*


And you made it out alive. I'm proud of you.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> If anyone here is studying chemistry, go tell Arjun how you exact a measurement for the mass of NaHCO2 in an alka seltzer tablet after you've got all your results for CO2 expelled :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner said:


> And you made it out alive. I'm proud of you.


Yes I did. New Jack was drunk off his ever-loving ass both nights. A couple fans caught him singing to himself in the bathroom while taking a shit. Tru.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Sunday evenings are depressing for me. I have a really boring day tomorrow at school (subjects) and I honestly don't want to go in.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I had troubling sleeping again last night. Took me 2 hours to fall asleep when I went to bed. It sucks, I think I have Insomnia. This has happened to me 3 times in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I forgot to mention that I also met Rosey.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I had troubling sleeping again last night. Took me 2 hours to fall asleep when I went to bed. It sucks, I think I have Insomnia. This has happened to me 3 times in the past 2 weeks.


That sucks man. Over the summer I thought that happened to me but now Im fine. I hope you get some good sleep soon


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol, dieing on a piece of chewing gum. Thats tough for 'ya.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> That sucks man. Over the summer I thought that happened to me but now Im fine. I hope you get some good sleep soon


Truth - I've never had a problem sleeping until now. I usually fall asleep in less than 20 minutes. I don't know what the problem is right now.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: diesel beat me 5-2 good job.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Damn, Derek. I had trouble falling asleep last night as well. It took me about the same amount of time. 2 hours or so to fall asleep.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I've never had a problem sleeping until now. I usually fall asleep in less than 20 minutes. I don't know what the problem is right now.


If your sleep schedule has been off that may be the problem


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I forgot to mention that I also met Rosey.


the fat chick


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I pretty much kicked Jeff's ass in Yahoo! Pool. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I pretty much kicked Jeff's ass in Yahoo! Pool. :$


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The MoveMent™ said:


> the fat chick


Nah, fool. The S.H.I.T(Super Hero In Training)


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I pretty much kicked Jeff's ass in Yahoo! Pool. :$


i made you nervous. mark my words diesel in the tourney i will win. and check you're rep.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> i made you nervous. mark my words diesel in the tourney i will win. and check you're rep.


That would be great if you didn't rep him.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Quick update: I saw that CaliGula was banned. I havent been on here for 3 or 4 days would anybody mind telling me why he got banned and for how long?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Off to watch 24, back in a bit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Bought more gifts


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> That would be great if you didn't rep him.


 ?


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Quick update: I saw that CaliGula was banned. I havent been on here for 3 or 4 days would anybody mind telling me why he got banned and for how long?


He was either banned for Rep flameing of PM flameing RedSilver. 10 Days 2 or 3 days ago.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Nah, fool. The S.H.I.T(Super Hero In Training)



the fat bitch


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I have bought about 20 gifts today . Im done now


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

20?! wow. It would take me a few years just to save up enough to buy 20.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> ?


diesel you won, fair and square. you earned that rep.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Foley's new book is very dissapointing thus far.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Foley's new book is very dissapointing thus far.


Oh. That sucks


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Heartbreak And Triumph: The Shawn Michaels Story >>> All (Auto)biography's. True :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Quick update: I saw that CaliGula was banned. I havent been on here for 3 or 4 days would anybody mind telling me why he got banned and for how long?


He was banned for abusing members via rep. I think his banned was suppose to be lifted last night, but it wasnt.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I think Flair's was the best.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanx, mikeie and Liner.

Truth-That damn New Jack got his blood on my program. That makes me pissed. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I think Flair's was the best.


I've read Flairs, Guerrerro and some of HBks and I like HBKs best so far


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I've never had a problem sleeping until now. I usually fall asleep in less than 20 minutes. I don't know what the problem is right now.


Have no fear, I'm here to help.










Now go, embrace the pillow

!!!!!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Brye said:


> I've read Flairs, Guerrerro and some of HBks* and I like HBKs best so far*


Agreed. I got it for christmas and I finished it in about 1-2 weeks. Addicting book.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Have no fear, I'm here to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: The New Jack DVD is hilarious


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah HBK's was addictive, I finished it within 2 days, Flair's took a little longer because I was more interested in HBK's story.....I didn't really care for Guerrero's book that much, Foley's first one was really good, and I thought the Rock's book was okay. I didn't love Bischoff's book but it was okay.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Have no fear, I'm here to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is not a nie picture of a future world champ


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i read HBK's book 5 times, its amazing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That looks like Mercury instead of Nitro.:sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Running out of points from buying gifts and I still have quite a list to give


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> That is not a nie picture of a future world champ


I don't see him winning a world title. If he does, he only wins on a fluke only to lose it to Cena a month later. Other than that, it's midcarding for him forever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for the gift Brye, I sent you one too.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Johnny Nitro future World Champ.

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Thanks for the gift Brye, I sent you one too.


Thanks


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I wonder of Nolo King has realised he has started a trend on WF yet?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't see him winning a world title. If he does, he only wins on a fluke only to lose it to Cena a month later. Other than that, it's midcarding for him forever.


Yea but a guy can dream


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: I wonder of Nolo King has realised he has started a trend on WF yet?


Every fucking thing ever > Happy Birthday smiley > lawls


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nolo King is one 'lawls' away from being the first person on my ignore list.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm off for now. Cya later everyone.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bye Tom

Nolo King makes me laugh, how his posts include Lawls, in random places. He must be easily amused.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Gift spree is ended and I have 8000 points stil


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I can't give gifts, the estore is saying the action cannot be found.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: I can't give gifts, the estore is down.


I think only premium members can access the estore.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I want a Premium Membership!!!

Damn my Mum not letting me have a paypal.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Every fucking thing ever > Happy Birthday smiley > lawls


lawls.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> I want a Premium Membership!!!
> 
> Damn my Mum not letting me have a paypal.


Money order young son.

*Truth:* I won money in the last 4 games of poker I played. I'm on fire.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mikeie™ said:


> lawls.


Hilarious.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Thank you Gord and Bethany for the gifts


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm taking lawls into the mainstream to be honest.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm going to get _Car Wars_ tattooed on my left arm, and _OMGwtfBBQ _tattooed on the right.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I'm taking lawls into the mainstream to be honest.


:cuss:

Ugh, I give up. It's just a word.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

OMGWTFBBQ > Any other internet expression including lawls, lmaonade, and XD


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Can't wait for Rocky to come out on Tuesday.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> OMGWTFBBQ > Any other internet expression including lawls, lmaonade, and XD


I'm gonna agree with you there :agree:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

They are all stupid.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> OMGWTFBBQ > Any other internet expression including lawls, lmaonade, and XD


ROFLcopter?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Damn, that's 1337

*Truth:* O RLY can be alright when it's used against someone who will get pissed by it. And any variation of pwnt, pwn3d, own3d, ownd, pwn4ag3, etc... has it's moments.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for the gift Pyro


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol I gotta look at the urban dictionary again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Thanks for the gift Pyro


No problem.

Truth ~ I don't believe I've used "lawls" in any post besides this one. Perhaps one other, expressing dislike for it. That word ain't my cup of coffee.

Truth ~ I despise tea, so I used coffee. I have no cup of tea, because when I tasted tea for the first time, I flinged the cup against the wall and it shattered into about 13 pieces.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Two weeks until WrestleMania :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mikeie™ said:


> *Truth:* Two weeks until WrestleMania :hb


Yep. Two weeks until Melina's job is on the line.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ Maybe Mercury and Nitro will go with her when she goes 




Mikeie™ said:


> *Truth:* Two weeks until WrestleMania :hb



Im pretty pumped for it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Sending some gifts.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yep. Two weeks until Melina's job is on the line.


yup, if she gets fired, or ends up as a jobber for the rest of her wwe contract that would suck.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

So since Melina is most likely losing the title, is Ashley on Raw or is the Women's title going to SmackDown?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> ^^ Maybe Mercury and Nitro will go with her when she goes


Mercury doesn't seem like he's going to amount to much in the 'E, at least not as a singles competitor.

I doubt they're going to get rid of Nitro if Melina gets fired. They've spent a good amount of effort to turn him into a credible heel. At times it seems like they're grooming him to be a big thing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> So since Melina is most likely losing the title, is Ashley on Raw or is the Women's title going to SmackDown?


I'm guessing she'll go to Raw seeing SD! has the CW's


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mikeie™ said:


> So since Melina is most likely losing the title, is Ashley on Raw or is the Women's title going to SmackDown?


She's not losing.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> So since Melina is most likely losing the title, is Ashley on Raw or is the Women's title going to SmackDown?


i think the title will go to sd. then jillian might able to win it . if melina loses the title.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

can imageready convert avi to gif


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I don't believe I will be ordering Wrestlemania but I still havent decieded 100% as of yet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- It sucks Edge is going to be out after WM


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

They simply cant have Ashley as the women's champion. This isn't a shot at Ashley's looks, nor at Brye, she's just not champion material. Not even close.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I will be watching Wrestlemania.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> i think the title will go to sd. then jillian might able to win it . if melina loses the title.


Only if they drop her bad singing gimmick, which was only done as a shot at Brooke Hogan. 

I wish that they would try a little harder to differentiate the two brands by having all the Divas on Raw and have all the Cruiserweights on SD (and actually use them).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> They simply cant have Ashley as the women's champion. This isn't a shot at Ashley's looks, nor at Brye, she's just not champion material. Not even close.


Yeah I know, I even agree to it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> She's not losing.


With Melina's heat, it's a safer bet she's going to lose than not. Plus they want to market the shit out of Ashley.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Only if they drop her bad singing gimmick, which was only done as a shot at Brooke Hogan.
> 
> I wish that they would try a little harder to differentiate the two brands by having all the Divas on Raw and have all the Cruiserweights on SD (and actually use them).


true, they can make jillian do this. So goes to Teddy long and asks why she doesn't get the shot at the womens title, teddy says why, jillian says she quits singing and wants a shot at the title. Teddy says after mania, whoever is the champ, at backlash she will get a shot at the title if she wins a number one contenders match, she does on sd, and gets the shot at backlash wins and is the new womens champ. 

they should make the CW title and womens title interbrand titles, so maybe we can have some good matches.

the way ashley can win, without wining the title is by DQ or countout,


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

DDMac said:


> She's not losing.


If her job is on the line in this match then I doubt they'd have her retain, just to lose it within the next few weeks on Raw.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If Melina's job really is on the line at Mania, then there's no way she is retaining. They wouldn't let her retain with the possibility that she's getting canned if she fucks up.

Besides, look at how much more hype Ashley is getting right now. She came out before the tag champs, who've held the tag titles for over 300 days. Melina still comes out with Mercury and Nitro, the sometimes tag team.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mikeie™ said:


> If her job is on the line in this match then I doubt they'd have her retain, just to lose it within the next few weeks on Raw.


It didnt say her job was on the line, it said her future in the company. Which could mean she'd just be a permanent manager.

I dont buy those reports anyway. I mean look at Punk's punishment for having an attitude, a Mania paycheck.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Whats this about Melina's job being on the line.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Whats this about Melina's job being on the line.


Some sites are saying that Melina's future with WWE will be decided by her match at Mania.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Listening to "For Whom The Bell Tolls", by Metallica. My second favorite Metallica song, right after Ride The Lightning.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Listening to "For Whom The Bell Tolls", by Metallica. My second favorite Metallica song, right after Ride The Lightning.


I got to do a project on that song this year for class


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

POD said:


> Truth - Whats this about Melina's job being on the line.


It was reported that her future with the company will be determined by her performance at Mania.

She isn't liked by the other divas, especially Candice Michelle. Candice ripped on her in an interview about how Melina acts towards her. She also ended up breaking Mickie's nose on the last tour, which came only a few days after Mickie landed on her neck after a botched top rope hurricanrana attempt.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - watching tv


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It was reported that her future with the company will be determined by her performance at Mania.
> 
> She isn't liked by the other divas, especially Candice Michelle. Candice ripped on her in an interview about how Melina acts towards her. She also ended up breaking Mickie's nose on the last tour, which came only a few days after Mickie landed on her neck after a botched top rope hurricanrana attempt.


yeah, and i have a feeling melina hurt mickie on purpose  i hope im wrong.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - it's night here


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It was reported that her future with the company will be determined by her performance at Mania.
> 
> She isn't liked by the other divas, especially Candice Michelle. Candice ripped on her in an interview about how Melina acts towards her. She also ended up *breaking Mickie's nose* on the last tour, which came only a few days after Mickie landed on her neck after a botched top rope hurricanrana attempt.


Mickie broke her nose .



Fire her then!!!.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* First school day tomorrow in almost 20 days


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope Melina gets fired she's almost as ugly as Ashley


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Doing stuff. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, and i have a feeling melina hurt mickie on purpose  i hope im wrong.


I know they have past history from OVW where they didn't get along at all, but I doubt that she did it on purpose. She would know if she wasn't on the best terms with the higher-ups, and I doubt she would purposefully injure Mickie if she knew that.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Since when does not being liked backstage lead to being fired? Hell, that can lead to a push.

Use your brains.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Thank you


The MoveMent™ said:


> I hope Melina gets fired she's almost as ugly as Ashley


Not possible.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - school blows


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I know they have past history from OVW where they didn't get along at all, but I doubt that she did it on purpose. She would know if she wasn't on the best terms with the higher-ups, and I doubt she would purposefully injure Mickie if she knew that.


true, but still its just a feeling i have. i hope ashley is ok after her match with melina.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

time here is 22:23


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Going now bye.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later POD


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just found this pic, its melina!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

This game would be way too easy if I had this sword.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cslIMTCznLA

I guess I should be fortunate that Game Enchancers on the 360 are not allowed.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^Thank you
> 
> Not possible.


true but she's still ugly


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-If Melina gets fired I will not give a damn at all.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-If Melina gets fired I will not give a damn at all.


Every time I see your sig I think your MeRCe for some reason


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: going to go eat lunch brb.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Just got back from dinner


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: Talib Kweli says his name too much


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Im working on my BTB.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The MoveMent™ said:


> Every time I see your sig I think your MeRCe for some reason


Interesting.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Workin on the BTB


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just chilling.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Raw is gonna suck without Edge for a while


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Raw is gonna suck without Edge for a while


I hadn't heard that he was taking time off. 

Yeah, Raw will definitely be hurting without him. I wonder who they're going to have take his spot as a top heel. Probably Umaga.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Too many people respond to threads saying something that has clearly already been said. I honestly dont know why.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I hadn't heard that he was taking time off.
> 
> Yeah, Raw will definitely be hurting without him. I wonder who they're going to have take his spot as a top heel. Probably Umaga.


or randy orton.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I hadn't heard that he was taking time off.
> 
> Yeah, Raw will definitely be hurting without him. I wonder who they're going to have take his spot as a top heel. Probably Umaga.


He needs jaw surgery well thats what gerweck told me


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Raw is gonna suck without Edge for a while


RAW will suck no matter what

I wish I could by me a spaceship


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - My friend taught me Smells Like Teen Spirit on the guitar awhile ago, but I just tried playing it, and forgot it completely. :$ Time to relearn that shit.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I got to hug the "Queen of the Scream" Daffney on both Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - My friend taught me Smells Like Teen Spirit on the guitar awhile ago, but I just tried playing it, and forgot it completely. :$ Time to relearn that shit.


My friend can play the first 8 seconds of Otherside by RHCP


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: should i go to wwe chat room to piss off nubs?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: BET stole my word ish

Truth: my little sister is a rejoiner on this website[/snitching] 

I'm downloading Fable for my PC when it's done do I just start playing?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329220

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: should i go to wwe chat room to piss off nubs?


No. Your goal in life should be the least like Kent Jones that you can be.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Johnny Devine just left the following bulletin on myspace

"The next fucking person/people who send me those fucking phone spams, south park cartoon bullshit or victoria's secret fucking ad's get blocked permanently." 
Devine

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329220
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> No. Your goal in life should be the least like Kent Jones that you can be.


ok, but there isn't not much to talk about. 

^^^^^^ lol that guy is going to get banned for threating.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope Rajah hits him with his cane. :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I remember that poster, BabyBoy. Haven't seen him on here for awhile.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I hope Rajah hits him with his cane. :side:


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Thinking about logging off as I am obviously being ignored. Oh well.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

You peasants shall now call me MoveMent™, I'm too good for the "the"


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Babyboy used to be SMod way back when. So I wouldnt be surprised if he got away with that without being banned.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I expect bucketloads of response's, 95% with no clue who Babyboy is, and a tremendous flame fest to follow. Here's hopin' anyway :side:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

BB was an Admin.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Babyboy used to be SMod way back when. So I wouldnt be surprised if he got away with that without being banned.


you're telling me that guy was a mod?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's so funny hardly any of you know who BB is.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember him. I just never interacted with him much.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh snap. BB used to be admin? Damn I thought he was only SMod. Oh well. Thanx for the correction, Bubba.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's so funny hardly any of you know who BB is.


i came here only months ago, so i don't know him at all. Role Model how did he become a mod? and what did he do that he lost his power as a mod?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Why are you dipshits talking about BB?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Why are you dipshits talking about BB?


Because he made a rant.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Why are you dipshits talking about BB?


BB was Game555 before you were so :flip


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Because BB is the shit.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> BB was Game555 before you were so :flip


wtf ~_~



> Because BB is the shit.


Yeah, and maybe if you keep trying to kiss his ass he'll notice you.

But probably not.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That thread only took two pages before people started talking about how much better t he forums were back in the day.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - someone will post after me


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ace, Caligula, 100%Caborn, Pac-o-Maniac, mickf03, *Spartanlax*, *CarlitosCabanaGirl*, HxC Rev, Chaos™, *RDWTripleX*, .*Air Hendrix*., *mikeie*, *Deco™, **J²*, *nickster12*, Hypnotic, *hailsabin1990*, Notorious 187, *-FS*-, IWA Mid-South, Alex Punk, *FAHQALL, and jaehyun311*

Truth-Anybody with the names in bold in a group called "the stupid asshole union" has got to be the stupid asshole.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Yeah, and maybe if you keep trying to kiss his ass he'll notice you.
> 
> But probably not.



So true.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

The merger was the best, especially the part where BB left crying.

mi rite



> Ace, Caligula, 100%Caborn, Pac-o-Maniac, mickf03, Spartanlax, CarlitosCabanaGirl, HxC Rev, Chaos™, RDWTripleX, .Air Hendrix., mikeie, Deco™, J², nickster12, Hypnotic, hailsabin1990, Notorious 187, -FS-, IWA Mid-South, Alex Punk, FAHQALL, and jaehyun311
> 
> Truth-Anybody with the names in bold in a group called "the stupid asshole union" has got to be the stupid asshole.


Anyone who doesn't know the meaning of my signature is a stupid asshole.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Ace, Caligula, 100%Caborn, Pac-o-Maniac, mickf03, *Spartanlax*, *CarlitosCabanaGirl*, HxC Rev, Chaos™, *RDWTripleX*, .*Air Hendrix*., *mikeie*, *Deco™, **J²*, *nickster12*, Hypnotic, *hailsabin1990*, Notorious 187, *-FS*-, IWA Mid-South, Alex Punk, *FAHQALL, and jaehyun311*
> 
> Truth-Anybody with the names in bold in a group called "the stupid asshole union" has got to be the stupid asshole.


Thanks.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

The merge was full of drama. Seriously. It was like that every day.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I left this place because of the merger, so it really was great.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Jitterbug


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I eventually left this place after the merger but it went back to normal only like a week or 2 later.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I wasn't able to come onto this site during the merge, so I actually missed the whole damn thing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I joined after the merge, so I have no clue what happened


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Didn't miss much. Only a bunch of bitching and complaining.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I wasn't able to come onto this site during the merge, so I actually missed the whole damn thing.


Me too.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't Feed the Jax.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I was without internet during the merger so I pretty much missed eveything as well.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I was without internet during the merger so I pretty much missed eveything as well.


Consider yourself lucky


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I ate too much chocolate no I have to take a shit


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I do consider myself lucky. I have heard nothing positive about that time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-Besides Bubba, 3VK, Sabrina and maybe Derek, the other people in BB's rant look like idiots.

Sorry to say that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I had no clue who BB was so I didnt post in it


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-Besides Bubba, 3VK, Sabrina and maybe Derek, the other people in BB's rant look like idiots.
> 
> Sorry to say that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Truth-Besides Bubba, 3VK, Sabrina and *maybe Derek*, the other people in BB's rant look like idiots.
> 
> Sorry to say that.


What are you talking about? Of course I look like an idiot.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

It was my Swingline stapler I've had it for awhile.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-Besides Bubba, 3VK, Sabrina and maybe Derek, the other people in BB's rant look like idiots.
> 
> Sorry to say that.


Are you saying that P1 looks like an idiot?

NO WAY!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> Truth-Besides Bubba, 3VK, Sabrina and maybe Derek, the other people in BB's rant look like idiots.
> 
> Sorry to say that.


Oh really?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Are you saying that P1 looks like an idiot?
> 
> NO WAY!


http://ohsnap.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW, can you make me a banner gif again, but have it so the quality is nearly the exact same? :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey yo, Jason. Last I checked you could GFY. :hb


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm lost


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Are you saying that P1 looks like an idiot?
> 
> NO WAY!


I was waiting for you to get on.

I'm at a crossroads in Oblivion. Should I go through the Dark Brotherhood's quests yet or The Theives Guild? Doing both of them raises Infamy which I don't really want, but donning that Grey Fox suit might make things easier on me.

Then again, having that suit would just make me wanted and unable to walk around without guards trying to kill me.

I wish I had some Grand Soul Gems to find so I can find monsters that fit inside, and able to enchant armor for invisiblity.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I was waiting for you to get on.
> 
> I'm at a crossroads in Oblivion. Should I go through the Dark Brotherhood's quests yet or The Theives Guild? Doing both of them raises Infamy which I don't really want, but donning that Grey Fox suit might make things easier on me.
> 
> ...


black people


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I was waiting for you to get on.
> 
> I'm at a crossroads in Oblivion. Should I go through the Dark Brotherhood's quests yet or The Theives Guild? Doing both of them raises Infamy which I don't really want, but donning that Grey Fox suit might make things easier on me.
> 
> ...


I'd go through the Thieves' because you don't have to kill a lot of people which is easier on your infamy and then you can get the Gray Fox mask and do all your DB killing with that on. You'd have to kill at least one person without the mask on though (to get in to DB)

Just don't wear they Grey Fox mask around DB guys.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

> black people


I've banned Ghetto Anthony and The Sinner for pissing me off. Do you want to join that list?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I've banned Ghetto Anthony and The Sinner for pissing me off. Do you want to join that list?


And me like 10 times 

Also, why does he have your old avatar/usertitle combo?


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I've banned Ghetto Anthony and The Sinner for pissing me off. Do you want to join that list?


Permanetly?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Bubba, have you played that new Ghost Recon game on the 360, yet? It looks awesome. One of the games I plan on getting early once I get my XBox.

Truth - Watching the WWE Experience.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have been banned by Bubba T one time. Anybody remember why?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I'd go through the Thieves' because you don't have to kill a lot of people which is easier on your infamy and then you can get the Gray Fox mask and do all your DB killing with that on. You'd have to kill at least one person without the mask on though (to get in to DB)
> 
> Just don't wear they Grey Fox mask around DB guys.


Why not? They attack too?

As for getting the invite to the DB, it's funny how I got it.

There is this Mage's Guild quest where you go through a cave and kill Necromancers and other creatures to find this guy, but he's been turned into a zombie. I just killed him for the hell of it and when I finished the quest and went to sleep, I was visited by Lucen.



Mr. Crowley said:


> And me like 10 times


That's about right under that UN. Under Game555 it was a daily thing.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I've banned Ghetto Anthony and The Sinner for pissing me off. Do you want to join that list?


relax, take it easy

Truth: watching random things on my computer


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Writing NWO for my BTB


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I should be logging off soon. Didnt I say that like an hour ago?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Why not? They attack too?
> 
> As for getting the invite to the DB, it's funny how I got it.
> 
> There is this Mage's Guild quest where you go through a cave and kill Necromancers and other creatures to find this guy, but he's been turned into a zombie. I just killed him for the hell of it and when I finished the quest and went to sleep, I was visited by Lucen.


The Thieves' guild isn't friendly with the Dark Brotherhood. But (spoiler for DB quest)


Spoiler



You end up killing the whole DB as part of a DB quest anyway


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> And me like 10 times
> 
> Also, why does he have your old avatar/usertitle combo?


I didn't know he had this I saw the video on Youtube earlier today and made some GIF's from it


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Bubba, have you played that new Ghost Recon game on the 360, yet? It looks awesome. One of the games I plan on getting early once I get my XBox.
> 
> Truth - Watching the WWE Experience.


GRAW 2? I say don't bother, I played the demo and thought I was playing a star wars game. Every bullet, *EVERY* bullet has a trail/tail/trace whatever you want to call it behind it, if your trying to take cover good luck the camera thinks it's a good idea to block any strategic view or any view for that matter when trying to get behind something, If you want a "realistic"esque game I would recommend Rainbow Six: Vegas the cover system is magnificent, the enemies are actually smart, and the online *kisses fingers like Italian chefs* Fantastic.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Bubba, have you played that new Ghost Recon game on the 360, yet? It looks awesome. One of the games I plan on getting early once I get my XBox.
> 
> Truth - Watching the WWE Experience.


GRAW 2? I've played both demos. They alright.

I'm not that into overly tatical shooters. The exception would be Rainbow Six, though I given up trying to rent it from places as it's hard to obtain.



> Permanetly?


That would be unethical. :flip 




> Also, why does he have your old avatar/usertitle combo?


Meh, that avatar was seen on Myspace before it was given to me. Looks better on me anyways.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

G-G-G-G-UNIT


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* These MSN WF Chats are just so overratted.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> GRAW 2? I say don't bother, I played the demo and thought I was playing a star wars game. Every bullet, *EVERY* bullet has a trail/tail/trace whatever you want to call it behind it, if your trying to take cover good luck the camera thinks it's a good idea to block any strategic view or any view for that matter when trying to get behind something, If you want a "realistic"esque game I would recommend Rainbow Six: Vegas the cover system is magnificent, the enemies are actually smart,* and the online *kisses fingers like Italian chefs* Fantastic*.


Beautiful.

Rainbow Six was one of the first games I ever played online. To follow up with Jax's eloquent tone, "pouts mouth and rolls eyes seductively", magnifique.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Quite frankly my dear I don't give a damn.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lawls


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> G-G-G-G-UNIT


:no:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The Thieves' guild isn't friendly with the Dark Brotherhood. But (spoiler for DB quest)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah, I thought that was sweet when I read about it.

My fame is only at 66 right now. I read that guards will pay off your bounty if your fame is 100 points higher than your imfamy. That's one of the reasons I don't want to increase my infamy.

The last 4 sessions I played Oblivion was to boost my stats. Just earlier today I was having fun by summoning a scamp, hitting it three times so it'll attack me, and running near guards so they attack it. Funny and it boosts up like 3 of my stats.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Rainbow Six was one of the first games I ever played online. To follow up with Jax's eloquent tone, "pouts mouth and rolls eyes seductively", magnifique.



I'm glad we're on the same page.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- My friend just got Oblivion. It looks F'n awesome


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

New Jack was singin to himself while taking a shit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Yeah, I thought that was sweet when I read about it.
> 
> My fame is only at 66 right now. I read that guards will pay off your bounty if your fame is 100 points higher than your imfamy. That's one of the reasons I don't want to increase my infamy.
> 
> The last 4 sessions I played Oblivion was to boost my stats. Just earlier today I was having fun by summoning a scamp, hitting it three times so it'll attack me, and running near guards so they attack it. Funny and it boosts up like 3 of my stats.


Yeah, there are some easy ways to get stats up. It's really easy to get summoning up.

I remember in Morrowind you could get in sneak behind someone, put something on the sneak key to hold it down, go and do something for a few hours, come back and your sneak would be 100.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- My friend just got Oblivion. It looks F'n awesome


Without a doubt my favorite 360 game. It's in my Top 20 favorites of all time too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Without a doubt my favorite 360 game. It's in my Top 20 favorites of all time too.


Yeah, He's not too far in it but it looks awesome


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Yeah, there are some easy ways to get stats up. It's really easy to get summoning up.
> 
> I remember in Morrowind you could get in sneak behind someone, put something on the sneak key to hold it down, go and do something for a few hours, come back and your sneak would be 100.


Ha, with us console guys, it's the 'rubber band trick'.

Works with sneak and athletics.

I've gotten my sneak up to 60, though a lot of those points are legit. I'm waiting until that guy you busted in a quest gets out of jail and attacks me to do the trick.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Quite frankly my dear I don't give a damn.


Love Rhett.



> I'm glad we're on the same page


173?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Love Rhett.
> 
> 
> 
> *173*?


Im on that page :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Ha, with us console guys, it's the 'rubber band trick'.
> 
> Works with sneak and athletics.
> 
> I've gotten my sneak up to 60, though a lot of those points are legit. I'm waiting until that guy you busted in a quest gets out of jail and attacks me to do the trick.


I had no idea that trick worked for Oblivion. I thought you couldn't find people that stayed in one spot 24 hours a day.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

"The Ideal Reflection" Christopher Ryseck


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Have a partner for a BTB. Hopefully this works out nicely.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*JR's Blog*
*The status of Harry Smith & Nattie Neidhart: *
"Our Canadian readers frequently ask about the status of Harry Smith and Nattie Neidhart. As far as I know they are training and getting ready to hopefully get the phone call from the WWE they are awaiting. I see no rush. More young talents are called up too soon in my opinion, than not, and the longer an athlete can prepare for the big time the better.

---

My god, JR does speak some truth once in a while. Its just a shame no one of enough power would probably give a shit about what he is saying and some fans are thinking.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Have a partner for a BTB. Hopefully this works out nicely.


Who?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Has anyone played that new MLB 2K7 game yet for the 360?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I had no idea that trick worked for Oblivion. I thought you couldn't find people that stayed in one spot 24 hours a day.


The first guy you are supposed to kill to get into the Dark Brotherhood just stays in his bed asleep the entire time. A guy who I was playing Uno with over Live told me of this. Said he was at Level 2 and did that to max out his sneak.

Athletics takes longer to get up, but not nearly as long as Mercentile. Although making tons of potions and selling them one by one gets both that and you Alchemy skill up.



> Has anyone played that new MLB 2K7 game yet for the 360?


Played the demo, got dominated, quit and deleted file.

Other than that it's a nice game.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

carlito ez cool


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> carlito ez cool


never heard of him


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have not seen any of his work but he is nice. I just wanted a partner so I didn't have to do both shows.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I have not seen any of his work but he is nice. I just wanted a partner so I didn't have to do both shows.


Yeah.

Truth- I'm gettin the 360 very soon


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Anybody that can name these 2 wrestlers are in line for a very fair and decent amount of points.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I got oblivion on PC :$


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

And how far are you into it?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I got oblivion on PC :$


Is there a difference


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Laramie Lexow and Wage Reichten. I win, I win


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> And how far are you into it?


I've gotten to the part in the main quest where you have to run around that timed portal, but my computer has pulled gays too many times and had to restart alot, I have completed the arena about 6 times.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> Laramie Lexow and Wage Reichten. I win, I win.


Holy shit. How did you know that?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Main Quest? Ha ha, I've forgotten about that long ago. First thing I did when I got out of the sewers was go fight in the Arena.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Holy shit. How did you know that?


Have people learned nothing about me during my tenure here? I am all knowing


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> Have people learned nothing about me during my tenure here? I am all knowing


If you say so. But damn that was impressive I was expecting nobody to get that. Points coming your way.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> If you say so. But damn that was impressive I was expecting nobody to get that. Points coming your way.


No need man


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

The Portland Wrestling Tag Champs?

yeah i knew..


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

God dammit. How the hell do you people know this?

Too late, Dave. I already gave you your points and would have anyways.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> God dammit. How the hell do you people know this?
> 
> Too late, Dave. I already gave you your points and would have anyways.


Don't bring God into it


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm a greedy fucker, so you're only getting 80% of them back :side:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> God dammit. How the hell do you people know this?
> 
> Too late, Dave. I already gave you your points and would have anyways.


You really aren't very smart are you? lolz


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Nah I know its the belts. But if you all havent seen those 2 in action I highly advice you check them out. Especially Wage. 

Anywho peace out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This could of been a decent thread if he didnt have the caps lock button on:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3784288#post3784288


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> This could of been a decent thread if he didnt have the caps lock button on:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3784288#post3784288


Your avy/sig reminds me of an old incarnation of Delfin...

Truth: 96 was indeed troublesome.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm about to get in muh hot tub for a half hour or so.

'chea


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: its halftime lakers wining 52-43


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Scott Steiner just botched a Frankensteiner bad in this match - Beverly Bros/Steiners RR 1993


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Scott Steiner just botched a Frankensteiner bad in this match - Beverly Bros/Steiners RR 1993


Isn't that similar to a hurricurrana


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah but he planted the guy on his neck bad.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Just picked the 00 Rumble DVD up from the mail and it has some good extras for being one of the earlier WWE DVDs.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329236

 is this a joke or for real?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- Just picked the 00 Rumble DVD up from the mail and it has some good extras for being one of the earlier WWE DVDs.


What are the extras?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I cant believe this dude is asking what to do because his GF has said she is going to kill herself. Its not rock science. Get off the Internet and go and help her. God, i think i would kill myself if i had a partner as stupid as him. That might sound harsh but to be honest, i doubt how ANYONE can post these sort of things to the Internet.

Although were real, we cant predict or help what happens in the outside world.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> What are the extras?


A video about Foley turning into Cactus Jack, Rock vs. Big Show, some diva crap, and the last 10 min or so of the 98 and 99 Rumbles in their entirety.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329236
> 
> is this a joke or for real?


looks like it's real


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I cant believe this dude is asking what to do because his GF has said she is going to kill herself. Its not rock science. Get off the Internet and go and help her. God, i think i would kill myself if i had a partner as stupid as him. That might sound harsh but to be honest, i doubt how ANYONE can post these sort of things to the Internet.
> 
> Although were real, we cant predict or help what happens in the outside world.


true. yeah, you're right. if my gf was going to kill herself i would stop from what im doing weather it was hw, watching tv, i would stop and go stop her form killing herself.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Who would WWE book to win Cena/Batista/Lashley at Wrestlemania 24? I'd say Cena personally.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Who would WWE book to win Cena/Batista/Lashley at Wrestlemania 24? I'd say Cena personally.


Lashley. Seriously, who would survive the....RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

What titles would be on the line?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lashley. Seriously, who would survive the....RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!


NEW BILL AND DOUG VIDEO TONIGHT 11:30 CENTRAL.


BE THERE.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> NEW BILL AND DOUG VIDEO TONIGHT 11:30 CENTRAL.
> 
> 
> BE THERE.


Is it new or some old shit that they're reposting?

If I'm awake I'll be there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Apparently the guy was able to get a hold of his GF and she's ok.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Who would WWE book to win Cena/Batista/Lashley at Wrestlemania 24? I'd say Cena personally.


a lot could happen in a year so Cena could be in TNA or something :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is it new or some old shit that they're reposting?
> 
> If I'm awake I'll be there.


http://www.youtube.com/bulletin_read?id=eHNz3vEnhUM&user=rvdtito4life


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- saw the new Family guy episode


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/bulletin_read?id=eHNz3vEnhUM&user=rvdtito4life


Sweeeeeeeet. If I don't watch it tonight then I'll watch it sometime tomorrow.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- saw the new Family guy episode


damn I always forget it comes on at 9 was it funny


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> What titles would be on the line?


I dunno, it was just a joke scenario.

Truth ~ I wouldn't be surprised though if come Mania 24 Lashley, Batista, and Cena are the 3 world champions....I would also have stopped watching WWE as much as I do by that point too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> damn I always forget it comes on at 9 was it funny


It was ok. The old seasons were funnier though


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope that this new rvdtito video officially starts the TNA Shooters war.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> It was ok. The old seasons were funnier though


...Tonights episode wasn't new :side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Didn't some expert actually predict that Batman would beat Superman if they ever fought? What was the logic behind that?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ...Tonights episode wasn't new :side:


oh...I guess I just never saw it. :side: oops!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Rome gets better which each new episode, I can't wait until next week


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Didn't some expert actually predict that Batman would beat Superman if they ever fought? What was the logic behind that?


The logic is that Batman is much better at using his surroundings and devising ways to defeat his enemies, unlike Superman who rushes into things.

...and Batman has a kryptonite ring, which helps.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> oh...I guess I just never saw it. :side: oops!


*ooops!*

:side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The logic is that Batman is much better at using his surroundings and devising ways to defeat his enemies, *unlike Superman who rushes into things.*
> 
> ...and Batman has a kryptonite ring, which helps.


You hatin on Kal -El???


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Didn't some expert actually predict that Batman would beat Superman if they ever fought? What was the logic behind that?


Lashley is batman and Shawn Michaels is fuckin superman?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The logic is that Batman is much better at using his surroundings and devising ways to defeat his enemies, unlike Superman who rushes into things.
> 
> ...and Batman has a kryptonite ring, which helps.


Val Kilmer >>> Keaton and Clooney IMO.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Batman>Superman


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Cena > Shawn Michaels


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You hatin on Kal -El???


No, he just doesn't spend time planning. He knows he probably won't get very hurt, so he rushes into a problem and tries to save people as quickly as he can. Nothing wrong with that, but it can be exploited.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Cena > Shawn Michaels


Kerry Von Erich > Jim Hellwig


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cactus Jack/Triple H may not be the best match of all time but fuck if it isn't my favorite.

I love everything about that match.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Cena > Shawn Michaels


........no comment

Fable finally finished downloading.....now I have to wait five minutes for it too extract.......next time i'm just going to buy it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Random Truth-WWE should pull a swerve and have Tito Santana be Cena's opponent for the face each other's Wrestlemania past thing they are doing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Random Truth-WWE should pull a swerve and have Tito Santana be Cena's opponent for the face each other's Wrestlemania past thing they are doing.


:lmao

El Matador = Ratings


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Random Truth-WWE should pull a swerve and have Tito Santana be Cena's opponent for the face each other's Wrestlemania past thing they are doing.


Spot the difference...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They could also make Batista's opponent GIANT GONZALEZ~! 

I would mark the fuck out.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Or Cena vs one of those Orient Express guys, Sato preferably, from Wrestlemania 6....

Truth ~ Bret Hart got the unluckiest draws in Royal Rumble history.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just watched the new episode of South park...and It was O.K!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I think Gonzalez is wheel chair bound these days.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> They could also make Batista's opponent GIANT GONZALEZ~!
> 
> I would mark the fuck out.


:lmao

This calls for a random Great Khali appearance.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

How exactly do you throw $81k in a strip club anyway? That would take forever and if it was balled up and struck one of the ladies it would hurt the hell outta those poor strippers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I think Gonzalez is wheel chair bound these days.


The rating for a match with Batista still would not change.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The rating for a match with Batista still would not change.


:lmao

I wonder what Bundy is up to these days, they could bring him in to fight Batista in an instant classic.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Made a thread in General WWE that should be good

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3784663#post3784663


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Made a thread in General WWE that should be good
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3784663#post3784663


you should of done Austin-The Rock but it's still a great idea


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> you should of done Austin-The Rock but it's still a great idea


I'll be doing one each week. If you want that one then rate that feud and vote for it next


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

In Foley's new book he says like one very minor thing that can be considered a bash towards H and Michaels and you can tell he's nervous about it because he puts an * right after the sentence and at the bottom of the page he justifies it....meanwhile whenever he puts anyone else down, he doesn't so much as acknowledge anything.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> In Foley's new book he says like one very minor thing that can be considered a bash towards H and Michaels and you can tell he's nervous about it because he puts an * right after the sentence and at the bottom of the page he justifies it....meanwhile whenever he puts anyone else down, he doesn't so much as acknowledge anything.


What does he say?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'll be doing one each week. If you want that one then rate that feud and vote for it next


I decided to go with with Austin-McMahon at the last second


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I decided to go with with Austin-McMahon at the last second


Thanks for posting


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> What does he say?


He talks about how he wanted Vince to be physically involved in two angles on one night, he was going to be involved in a DX thing and Foley wanted Funk to bite a chunk out of his ass while joining the kiss my ass club but Vince said he wanted to focus on the DX story....so Foley says something like "it's not like Shawn and Hunter haven't gotten much tv time these last ten years*".....then at the bottom he says he had to say something or he wouldn't be considered a true writer or something.....I agree with him that he should speak up on it, but you can tell he still has to stroke H's and Michaels' egos.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> He talks about how he wanted Vince to be physically involved in two angles on one night, he was going to be involved in a DX thing and Foley wanted Funk to bite a chunk out of his ass while joining the kiss my ass club but Vince said he wanted to focus on the DX story....so Foley says something like "it's not like Shawn and Hunter haven't gotten much tv time these last ten years*".....then at the bottom he says he had to say something or he wouldn't be considered a true writer or something.....I agree with him that he should speak up on it, but you can tell he still has to stroke H's and Michaels' egos.


In my opinion, and maybe in Triple H's opinion too, Foley can say whatever he wants about him because he busted his ass to get HHH over as the top heel.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

No one would care about Foley if Michaels hadn't been there early in his career and Trips late in his career.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Foley is a genius on the mic


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> In my opinion, and maybe in Triple H's opinion too, Foley can say whatever he wants about him because he busted his ass to get HHH over as the top heel.


Yeah I just found it odd that he had to mention it at the bottom of the page through an asterix as opposed to saying something within text like 'don't get me wrong H and Shawn deserve a ton of credit...blah blah" it's just this * is so out of place for his writing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> No one would care about Foley if Michaels hadn't been there early in his career and Trips late in his career.


He only wrestled Michaels once and it wasn't early in his career.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Stop questioning me and just accept it as fact.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I think he meant early in his WWE career, even though I think Taker put him over way more than Michaels.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Stop questioning me and just accept it as fact.


K. Done.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Taker did more for Foley's career than Micheals did.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Foley actually wrestled Michaels again in August 1997 or something on RAW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Foley actually wrestled Michaels again in August 1997 or something on RAW.


That was just a garbage RAW match.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah I heard if it wasn't for that match Foley would've been fired and probably hung himself afterwards.

He owes it all to DX.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Foley actually wrestled Michaels again in August 1997 or something on RAW.


Yea. HBK's mini come back match or something like that. I think.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: lakers won


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> That was just a garbage RAW match.


Haha, it helped cement Michaels as the top heel remember, when HHH came down, it was like the start of DX.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Haha, it helped cement Michaels as the top heel remember, when HHH came down, it was like the start of DX.


Wasn't the start of DX HHH/HBK vs. Taker/Mankind on RAW?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* That name an indy wrestler thread is a pathetic spam fest. Seriously, there are like 3 good replies in the whole thing.

*Truth:* Making some southern style chicken nuggets. I'm starving. I'm not really sure what's southern about them but hopefully they taste good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- this show "The Winner" is okay. I was hoping for more from Rob Courdry, but it isn't horrible.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Wasn't the start of DX HHH/HBK vs. Taker/Mankind on RAW?


Yeah but the HBK/Foley where HHH came down triggered ^^^that match if I remember correctly.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

can install a DVD burner on your computer by downloading something


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yeah but the HBK/Foley where HHH came down triggered ^^^that match if I remember correctly.


Oh well. It didn't put over Foley which was the original point.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, Taker did, then Foley faded, then KOTR 1998 came along.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - My parents brought home some chinese food, in which I'm eating right now. Good stuff.

Truth - Since it was delayed here originally, Smackdown is airing right now.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* First person to name the man on the right side of this picture gets 2000 points

http://www.saturdaynightatthe80s.com/images/Sting_jpg.jpg


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Todd Pettingil


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Todd Pettingil












We have a winner


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

You know I loved WWF back in the mid nineties that question was too easy.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damn. That was fast.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I hope my thread doesnt drop to page 2 so quickly


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I never would have guessed Pettingil.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- I hope my thread doesnt drop to page 2 so quickly


It will


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Any reason why Todd Pettingil is with Sting?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> It will


 
I know :sad:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah he is like a radio jockey in NY now I forget what station so he probably met him through that.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> You know I loved WWF back in the mid nineties that question was too easy.


I was trying to find one where he looked different. Really, that one with his hair like that was the most unrecognizable one I came across.

Sean Mooney was pretty badass too.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Sean Mooney was awesome. I think he does Arizona State games now or something.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=143158

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: i'm the only one who posted in Brye's thread


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=143158
> 
> :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


Hopefully he'll be back soon.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Those chicken nuggets were hella good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

he's back!!!!!

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


:hb


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Sup?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


Don't ever get banned again. This thread sucks without you.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


 

:gun: :gun:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Didn't think red repping people could lead to a banning.



:side::$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Didn't think red repping people could lead to a banning.
> 
> 
> 
> :side::$


You'll be happy to know that since you've been gone, RedSilver was banned..... twice!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank God you're back. 

Now our TTT family is once again complete. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> You'll be happy to know that since you've been gone, RedSilver was banned..... twice!!


:lmao It's been like 3 days.


Lost all my subscribed threads for some reason.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Cals back!!!!

Damn Im late


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cal!  :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao It's been like 3 days.
> 
> 
> Lost all my subscribed threads for some reason.


He got a one day ban, couldn't wait that long so he created a new account, then admitted that he was RedSilver, and got banned again. This one will be quite a bit longer I'd assume.

You lose your subscribed threads when you get banned, it happened to me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Thank God you're back.
> 
> Now our TTT family is once again complete. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao It's been like 3 days.
> 
> 
> Lost all my subscribed threads for some reason.


He got a one day ban and decided to rejoin.

:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

RedSilver is so extreme.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, he's a smart man.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: I'm overjoyed CaLi is back


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Yeah, he's a smart man.


Plumbers aren't very bright.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

WCW4Life said:


> Plumbers aren't very bright.


They work with shit.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3784892

Worst...thread...ever


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Truth: I'm overjoyed CaLi is back


:hb


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Plumbers aren't very bright.


The guy in Movement's avatar would disagree.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3784892
> 
> Worst...thread...ever


If not ever, it's in the top 10.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder whats the highest education level you have "achieve" in order to have to be a plumber.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3784892
> 
> Worst...thread...ever


I replied.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> If not ever, it's in the top 10.


I dunno, that's one of the best I've seen, I laughed aloud which is rare when I'm alone.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3784892
> 
> Worst...thread...ever


Haha. :lmao

That doesn't even make sense. Not one bit.

who do you think should get fired i think what do you think?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I wonder whats the highest education level you have "achieve" in order to have to be a plumber.


You have to be able to beat Super Mario Bros.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Fallin said:


> The guy in Movement's avatar would disagree.


:lmao :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I couldn't resist, so I replied.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Do you think Batista 15 was going to put who he thought should get fired and forgot or he just doesn't know how to speak?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

how close is MEZZI to the ring, I'm thinking about buying tickets to see RAW


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Both are very likely, but I say the second choice.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> how close is MEZZI to the ring, I'm thinking about buying tickets to see RAW


All arenas are different. Look at the seating map for boxing or wrestling to see whats up if you know how big the place is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bought NWO '01 the other day. $12 factory sealed.


:hb


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

MoveMent™ said:


> how close is MEZZI to the ring, I'm thinking about buying tickets to see RAW


MEZZI? Isn't that short for mezzanine floor? If so, not that close.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> You have to be able to beat Super Mario Bros.


LMAO! I guess it only makes sense. You know, Mario being a plumber an all.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> All arenas are different. Look at the seating map for boxing or wrestling to see whats up if you know how big the place is.


I know how big it is(which isn't that big) but where do I find a seating map

mario can't even keep his Yoshi


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I know how big it is(which isn't that big) but where do I find a seating map


Ticketmaster.com

*Truth:* I smoked too much the past two days. Then again, I don't know if that's really possible.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Bought NWO '01 the other day. $12 factory sealed.
> 
> 
> :hb


:hb

Burn it to DVD plz.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Ticketmaster.com
> 
> *Truth:* I smoked too much the past two days. Then again, I don't know if that's really possible.


thx

If your still alive you haven't smoked too much


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers won im happy, and its 8:35pm im bored.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> :hb
> 
> Burn it to DVD plz.


Don't have the proper equipment:hb 


WWE releasing every PPV from '01 on DVD besides NWO = Worst decision ever made


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MEZZANINE is the closet tickets they have:sad:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I wonder whats the highest education level you have "achieve" in order to have to be a plumber.


My Dad quit school at 15, though back then you were allowed to. But the time he was 16, he was getting into the workmans pub, drinking and everything else. He was still bringing back a couple of grand a month home, sometimes more when he had bigger jobs. He was happy with being a Plumber. He could of had an office job, earning twice the money but he was happy as he was. Now, funnily enough, im an office worker. :hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> My Dad quit school at 15, though back then you were allowed to. But the time he was 16, he was getting into the workmans pub, drinking and everything else. He was still bringing back a couple of grand a month home, sometimes more when he had bigger jobs. He was happy with being a Plumber. He could of had an office job, earning twice the money but he was happy as he was. Now, funnily enough, im an office worker. :hb


LOL Nice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I saw 300 the other day.


Pretty impressive.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaL check your rep


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i finally know what to do with my life, i will start as a bouncer, go into comedy later on in my life, then own a company, maybe a wrestling one.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i finally know what to do with my life, i will start as a bouncer, go into comedy later on in my life, then own a company, maybe a wrestling one.


Are you Big enough to be a bouncer


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching wrestling on wwe 24/7. Seen Austin vs HBK now watching diesel vs HBK.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Are you Big enough to be a bouncer


is 6'0 big enough? and im still growing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - It's almost Stephen Colbert day.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i finally know what to do with my life, i will start as a bouncer, go into comedy later on in my life, then own a company, maybe a wrestling one.


I thought you had your life planned out already. 

Life plan: Stalk Sabrina forever & ever & ever & ever & ever etc.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I thought you had your life planned out already.
> 
> Life plan: Stalk Sabrina forever & ever & ever & ever & ever etc.


:lmao no thats you're life plan.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - It's almost Stephen Colbert day.


lol, it is. That Mayor probably shouldn't have taken that bet.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> is 6'0 big enough? and im still growing.


Tall ****** :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> CaL check your rep


:ns


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Now What!?!?!?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Now What!?!?!?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=158753

Good username or best username ever?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :ns


:topic:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Cali's back!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> lol, it is. That Mayor probably shouldn't have taken that bet.


Explain.

This ought to be good...


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


Not now.

Truth- Eating a TV dinner, since somebody stole my last Hotpocket.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Do you think Trevor Murdoch is pleased with the direction of his character?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Do you think Trevor Murdoch is pleased with the direction of his character?


Being a ruthless ******* or being stuck that awful Lance Cade? 

His gimmick seems fine. They should just tone it down and let his inner personality shine.

Banquet TV Dinners > Swanson Tv Dinners.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm about to go make a new thread in the Wrestling Games section.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm about to go make a new thread in the Wrestling Games section.


It better be interesting.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Explain.
> 
> This ought to be good...


Colbert was the inspiration for the new Mascot for the Ontario Junior Hockey League team, The Saginaw Spirit. The team was able to turn around and Colbert discussed it regularly on his show.

Saginaw was going to face a rival team (can't remember the name), and the opposing teams fans threw teddy bears on the ice after a goal (Colbert is anti-bear). Colbert "suggested" that Saginaw fans would throw the GM Company report on the ice at the rematch, since the town was the Canadian base fro General Motors.

It got to the point that Colbert made a bet with the Mayor of that town. If Saginaw lost, Colbert would wear a jersey from the opposing team for an entire episode. If Saginaw won, Then the mayor would have to declare it to be Stephen Colbert day on the Mayor's own birthday.

Saginaw won, and Colbert won the bet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Cali's back!!!


I'll strike you with a blunt instrument


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just made What is Love my ringtone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Was that Mistico that MVP beat the hell out of on Smackdown on Friday?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Was that Mistico that MVP beat the hell out of on Smackdown on Friday?


I thought that was El Generico...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Was that Mistico that MVP beat the hell out of on Smackdown on Friday?


:lmao no, it wasn't.

Mistico is huge in Mexico, and to have him job like that would have been pretty insulting. Mistico is still being considered by the WWE, but CMLL is going to try as hard as they can to keep him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao no, it wasn't.
> 
> Mistico is huge in Mexico, and to have him job like that would have been pretty insulting. Mistico is still being considered by the WWE, but CMLL is going to try as hard as they can to keep him.


I heard he still has like 5 years left on his contract in Mexico.


:/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I heard he still has like 5 years left on his contract in Mexico.
> 
> 
> :/


All I've heard is that the WWE is contemplating getting him, but CMLL is fighting it. Supposedly Mysterio called up management and pushed for them to acquire Mistico because he is similar to how Rey was in his prime. 

I don't know the details, but that's what I've read.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I just made What is Love my ringtone.


I'm going to try and make the Horsemen theme my ringtone.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I wish Delirious would leave ROH.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110104237667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=001


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3785333#post3785333

Newest thread. Eh, it's decent I think. Check it out, yah?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

That Mr. Wrestlemania thread needs a reality check. :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> I'm going to try and make the Horsemen theme my ringtone.


Do it!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

didn't JBL beat a undifeated guy in Mexico during his WWE title reign

I think his name was El Grand Luchador


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im out, later everyone.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im out, later everyone.


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I have school in about 7 hours might go too sleep


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: I have school in about 7 hours might go too sleep


Who in their right mind gets enough sleep for school on Monday?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Who in their right mind gets enough sleep for school on Monday?


There's nothing on TV and even with CaLi back this thread isn't enough too keep me awake


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> There's nothing on TV and even with CaLi back this thread isn't enough too keep me awake


Nick At Nite is on every damn night and Adult Swim has new episodes and their best line-up of the week on Sundays... 

Don't give me there is nothing on TV crap, because there is always something on TV.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeepers Creepers is on in 10 minutes.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

The Top Gun soundtrack is unreal.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Fallin said:


> The Top Gun soundtrack is unreal.


Reppable. Kenny Loggins is the man.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Who in their right mind gets enough sleep for school on Monday?


There's nothing on TV and even with CaLi back this thread isn't enough too keep me awake


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Jeepers Creepers is on in 10 minutes.


One of the worst Horror movies ever...


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: So many clowns, so few circuses.

Nice sig Keep_It_Fresh.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Welcome back CaLiGula.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Finally saw Danielson vs. Homicide from Final Battle '06 the other day. 


Great match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> One of the worst Horror movies ever...


Sucks for you. I enjoy it.



> Wwelcome back CaLiGula.


:hb


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> There's nothing on TV and even with CaLi back this thread isn't enough too keep me awake


Now I am


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Truth: So many clowns, so few circuses.
> 
> Nice sig Keep_It_Fresh.


Yes it is. Trevor Murdoch deserves respect.

I watched Bruce Almighty last night... And it is definatly an Overrated Comedy.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I bet that WWE.com only promoted the Masterlock Challenge so they can make Lashley look better. If he does not break it I will be shocked.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I bet that WWE.com only promoted the Masterlock Challenge so they can make Lashley look better. If he does not break it I will be shocked.


He'll either break it or Umaga will interfere.

I'm guessing that he'll break it since they're pushing him to the moon.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Switched up my look. Was tired of rockin' the UFC appeal.

Truth - I'm going to watch the rest of Casino Royale tonight. Started it a few days ago, but didn't finish it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: People talk a lot of shit on the internet because most of them don't have the guts to do it in the real world


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:evil: 


Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: People talk a lot of shit on the internet because more of them don't have the guts to do it in the real world


"Internet tough guy".


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Switched up my look. Was tired of rockin' the UFC appeal.
> 
> Truth - I'm going to watch the rest of Casino Royale tonight. Started it a few days ago, but didn't finish it.


That good huh? I've got it but haven't bothered to watch it.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: People talk a lot of shit on the internet because more of them don't have the guts to do it in the real world


Someone was listening in on a conversation I had with Liner only 90 mins ago...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I wasn't, just read some comments on Youtube^^^



Headliner said:


> :evil:
> 
> "Internet tough guy".


Its not only on wrestling forums, EVERYWHERE online people spew feces


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> That good huh? I've got it but haven't bothered to watch it.


You should. I've watched the first hour so far, and I think it's great. If you're into the action type movies, I don't see how you wouldn't enjoy it. :agree:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: 90% of the people on here could kick my ass. The other ten just suck at fighting.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What's your favorite comedy KIF?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I wasn't, just read some comments on Youtube^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Its not only on wrestling forums, EVERYWHERE online people spew feces


You're not wrong. At times, it's truly hilarious.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

If you want to waste your life so much search "Generation Stupid" or "The Cheese Theif" on Youtube. Sometimes people shouldn't be allowed to own video cameras.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I want to see Kent Jones talk shit at a WWE event. I would pay good money to see that.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> What's your favorite comedy KIF?


Orange County.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> If you want to waste your life so much search "Generation Stupid" or "The Cheese Theif" on Youtube. Sometimes people shouldn't allowed to own video cameras.


A good 84.3% of Youtube is garbage. Just people who have a camera and far too much freetime


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

KIF's usertitle could be a comment on a great fighter, or relationship advice between girlfriends...


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I really only watch comedies. Converted Van Wilder 2 yesterday but it was out of sync.

Speaking of shit on the internet, I love it when I see newbies freak out when people say "I have your IP address" Love it! Everytime. Like, WTF can you DO with an IP address and doh your IP address is in the header of emails LOL

And I'm always believe someone when they say they are going to fly to another continent to beat someone up. Money well spent. Maybe they get the location from the IP addy? LMAO

Dark Church, I could pull your hair. Would that bring you down?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> A good 84.3% of Youtube is garbage. Just people who have a camera and far too much freetime


The last good video I saw from there that I enjoyed was some PS3 thing about him owning 3 Ps3's and I owned none. Quite funny.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> KIF's usertitle could be a comment on a *great fighter*, or relationship advice between girlfriends...


Close enough.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

ooo BIG shitfight over pokemon cards at my house. If you're coming to join in, bring plenty of tears and snot.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Orange County.


It's overrated.



> I really only watch comedies. Converted Van Wilder 2 yesterday but it was out of sync.
> 
> Speaking of shit on the internet, I love it when I see newbies freak out when people say "I have your IP address" Love it! Everytime. Like, WTF can you DO with an IP address and doh your IP address is in the header of emails LOL
> 
> ...


Yeah, RedSilver said he had mine and WEL's. He said he was gonna hack WEL's Myspace too.

How can you know how to hack people's Myspace accounts, and not be able to use proper grammar in your posts?

lol?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Since I have no legs and am already down probably .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice that you helped CaL. Better not continue though. You know what I mean.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> It's overrated.


I enjoyed it. 

Do you have the full Monday Nitequil promo...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Last truly funny comedy movie was Bad Santa


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Working on my BTB.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Last truly funny comedy movie was Bad Santa


A bunch of jokes. My brother watches it atleast once of week... Terrible.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Last truly funny comedy movie was Bad Santa


I didn't care for that movie. It had its moments, but I didn't think it was that great.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nice that you helped CaL. Better not continue though. You know what I mean.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

The Kliq = ratings!



> Truth: Last truly funny comedy movie was Bad Santa


I disagree. Anchorman and 40 Year old Virgin are a couple of my all time favorites.

I don't care who overrates them.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Isn't that what a comedy movie is suppose to be? A bunch of jokes?

:side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I would get BORAT from my brother to finally see it, but he ate my last Hotpocket so I don't want to speak to him. 

Truth- Got to go soon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> The Kliq = ratings!


:agree:

Oh yea, that guy you helped out ended up paying $10. You should be rewarded.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Isn't that what a comedy movie is suppose to be? A bunch of jokes?
> 
> :side:


If the jokes follow the plot its fine, but when they go out of their way to make stupid jokes... It's a bad idea.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> If the jokes follow the plot its fine, but when they go out of their way to make stupid jokes... It's a bad idea.


It hasn't hurt Family Guy's success.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> The Kliq = ratings!
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm....


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Anchorman was funny as hell but Bad Santa had me in tears


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It hasn't hurt Family Guy's success.


Thats Family Guy... We are talking movies. When you are making a two hour movie and you need filler jokes... It's a different thing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Eh, fair enough. But I watch a comedy to laugh, and aslong as it does that in any way, shape, or form, it's fine with me. Jokes can be in line or out, I don't care.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Anchorman and The 40 Year Old Virgin are great. Clerks 2 and Jackass Number 2 are also at the top of my list.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :agree:
> 
> Oh yea, that guy you helped out ended up paying $10. You should be rewarded.


I should get %10


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cowie said:


> ooo BIG shitfight over pokemon cards at my house. If you're coming to join in, bring plenty of tears and snot.


*lol that post made me laugh harder than I've laughed at anything on here in a while.*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Eh, fair enough. But I watch a comedy to laugh, and aslong as it does that in any way, shape, or form, it's fine with me. Jokes can be in line or out, I don't care.


Looks like we watch movies for different reasons.



> Truth: Anchorman and The 40 Year Old Virgin are great. Clerks 2 and Jackass Number 2 are also at the top of my list.


Clerks 2 is alright and Jackass Number 2 is great.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: I've slept all weekend, but this medicine is having the opposite effect on me. I'm way too damn hyper right now.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New Sig, who loves it?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think I'm one of the few people that didn't care for Clerks 2. I rented it, and I didn't laugh once in the first half hour, so I turned it off. The movie tried too hard to rehash what made the original Clerks so good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I thought Jackass 1 was alot better than 2.


In 2, they just tried to do really dangerous and gross stuff. In 1, they just tried to be funny(Mostly).

I never get sick of 1.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I found Anchorman to be awesome. One of my favorite parts is when he's in the phone booth, crying while he's talking to that guy on the phone. :agree:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I bet if you sat through the whole movie you would laugh at least once.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I love it when he is outside and just goes "It's so hot milk was a bad choice". I don't know why but I just find that to be hillarious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at the 3rd post. Really. Look:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3785671#post3785671


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^yeah, I saw that. He'll be gone soon.


Dark Church said:


> Truth: I bet if you sat through the whole movie you would laugh at least once.


Probably, but I just couldn't get into it.

I'm not much of a fan of anything Kevin Smith has done recently. I liked Clerks, Mallrats, Dogma, and Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back, but I haven't cared for anything he's done since.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Look at the 3rd post. Really. Look:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3785671#post3785671


Yeah, he's waving goodbye to his fellow forum'ers.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Look at the 3rd post. Really. Look:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3785671#post3785671


Truth - Sick. :no:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: I didn't like Jackass AT ALL. Dunno why it just seemed stupid.

Holt, not really


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Damn Slick edited the post before I could see what it was.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Worst Movie Ever: Harold & Kumor Go To White Castle.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Damn Slick edited the post before I could see what it was.


I've done my evil deed of the day, sorry. 

I actually love that movie.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol what had he said before you changed it Slickster?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Worst Movie Ever: Harold & Kumor Go To White Castle.


No, that dubious honor belongs to 'Howard the Duck'.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Worst Movie Ever: Harold & Kumor Go To White Castle.


 :sad: 

I have to admit, I laughed like a little bitch when Harold was going J walk across the street when it was really empty, then the cop car just pulled up out of no where.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Worst Movie Ever: Harold & Kumor Go To White Castle.


I kinda liked it. Still just another teenage sex comedy but it still had its moments


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *lol what had he said before you changed it Slickster?*


Well, you'd of had to have purchased yourself a bottomless barf bag from Walgreen's before you read it, cause you'd probably of hurled for days.

Yep, it was that sick.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have only seen Howard The Duck once and I was six. So thankfully I don't remember much at all.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Really, you're best off not knowing. I wish I didn't read it. Gross stuff. :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He described an Abortion in a disturbing way, that's all I'll say.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> No, that dubious honor belongs to 'Howard the Duck'.


Haha... Never seen that movie tell me about it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I saw it as a child, it was so awful it was funny. Date Movie and Soul Plane are pretty bad



2Slick said:


> Well, you'd of had to have purchased yourself a bottomless barf bag from Walgreen's before you read it, cause you'd probably of hurled for days.
> 
> Yep, it was that sick.


DAMN

Truth: I hope the mainevent of the recent Raw house show is a hint of who will win MITB


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> DAMN
> 
> Truth: I hope the mainevent of the recent Raw house show is a hint of who will win MITB


I know who you're a big fan of, so maybe that could mean a good thing for me as well.

Dunno, haven't read it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Haha... Never seen that movie tell me about it.


The lady who plays the mom in 'Back to the Future' has sex with a talking duck. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Randy Orton and his mediocre mic skills....


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The lady who plays the mom in 'Back to the Future' has sex with a talking duck. Nothing more needs to be said.


So its like Duckman, but not animated?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The lady who plays the mom in 'Back to the Future' has sex with a talking duck. Nothing more needs to be said.


:lmao


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Trevor Murdoch and his mediocre on-screen time...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Master's of the Universe was one of my favorite movies as a child. I had such a big crush on Evil Lyn


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> So its like Duckman, but not animated?


I believe I said that nothing more needed to be said, and I'm sticking to that.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Date Movie was the least funny comedy movie I've ever seen.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Randy Orton and his generic-ness....


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Trevor Murdoch and his oozing blubbernessisms...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I love Stephen Colbert, but I have no desire to see the "Stangers With Candy" movie.


That show was terrible.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Randy Orton and his move set limited moveset of rest holds and stomps...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Trevor Murdock is ugly. No ****.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Trevor Murdoch and his constant rest stops from one too many porkchops... Can't wrestle when you always need to take a dump.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Trevor Murdock is ugly. No ****.


He has a unique look. I said months ago I would love to see a long term Cryme Tyme/ Lance&Murdoh feud


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Trevor Murdoch and his constant rest stops from one too many porkchops... Can't wrestle when you always need to take a dump.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Orton > HHH, end of, KIF.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

>>>


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> He has a unique look. I said months ago I would love to see a long term Cryme Tyme/ Lance&Murdoh feud


Flawless. My BTB has the feud growing like magic bean stalks.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


>


If I confused you, that means mission accomplished.

On that note, time for me to slip in between the sheets.

Night all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> He has a unique look. I said months ago I would love to see a long term Cryme Tyme/ Lance&Murdoh feud


I saw Cryme Tyme face Cade& Murdoch at a house show last month. Cade & Murdoch actually got some of the best heat of the night.

Cade got major heat after he got on the mic and said "Get your black ass over here so a white one can kick it!". At one point Murdoch got into an argument with the fans and jumped the guardrail, with Cade having to hold him back.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Trevor Murdock is ugly. No ****.


My newest thread in the Wrestling Games section could use your presence, oh mighty Headlinah.

That goes for everyone, actually.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Orton > HHH, end of, KIF.


We were speaking of Trevor Murdoch.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> We were speaking of Trevor Murdoch.


Oh, well Murdoch is better than both, put together.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I saw Cryme Tyme face Cade& Murdoch at a house show last month. Cade & Murdoch actually got some of the best heat of the night.
> 
> Cade got major heat after he got on the mic and said "Get your black ass over here so a white one can kick it!". At one point Murdoch got into an argument with the fans and jumped the guardrail, with Cade having to hold him back.


I swear to Bob, I would had marked the fuck out if I saw that live


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I swear to Bob, I would had marked the fuck out if I saw that live


Murdoch jumping the guardrail was my second mark out of the night. My first was when I saw Dean Malenko.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I swear to Bob, I would had marked the fuck out if I saw that live


Same.


Racism = ratings


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Remember when JBL did that Nazi salute in Germany?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Remember when JBL did that Nazi salute in Germany?


I saw the video :agree:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3785691#post3785691

Truth: I really don't know what to think about this.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

:lmao at Caligula's rep comment.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Remember when JBL did that Nazi salute in Germany?


Yeah, I remember that. Didn't Fox News fire him for a while after that?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, I remember that. Didn't Fox News fire him for a while after that?


Yea, or it could had been MSNBC. Not sure which network


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

He's always been with MSNBC to my knowledge....although I could see him for Foxnews.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3785691#post3785691
> 
> Truth: I really don't know what to think about this.


I signed up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> He's always been with MSNBC to my knowledge....although I could see him for Foxnews.


umm, he talks about his appearing on Fox News quite a bit. He mentions himself being on the show "Bulls & Bears".


Slick, there's another one of those disgusting posts in the thread on Flash Funk, you might want to edit that post.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> :lmao at Caligula's rep comment.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> umm, he talks about his appearing on Fox News quite a bit. He mentions himself being on the show "Bulls & Bears".
> 
> 
> Slick, there's another one of those disgusting posts in the thread on Flash Funk, you might want to edit that post.


Jeez I'm way off right now, he was fired from MSNBC then.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


I'm still rich.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That guy needs serious psychological help. That was disgusting.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: That guy needs serious psychological help. That was disgusting.


I know. I PMed Slick, so hopefully it'll get changed soon. That's some sick shit.

EDIT- Slick took care of it.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I know. I PMed Slick, so hopefully it'll get changed soon. That's some sick shit.


Yeah, I got that, thanks for the heads up.

Anytime you see some shit like that, don't hesitate to shoot me a PM.

Doesn't bother me at all.

Wait, I was supposed to be asleep, ahhh, work is never done.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

He's banned now, so it's all good. 

Still though. Fucked up stuff.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'm still rich.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - Why did the other thread get closed? PM me


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Slick for hopefully saving some people from having to expierience that.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Thanks Slick for hopefully saving some people from having to expierience that.


I assume they were just copying and pasting some shit like that to up their post count to a hundred. :no:

I banned 'em, but Rajah IP banned 'em as well, so adios.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Glad that's taken care of. At least it happened when there was a relatively small number of people online. If there were more people, it would have turned into a shitstorm.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey!

I got to go folks. Good night, all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeepers Creepers is a good movie.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Good point Derek. I bet many people would have bitched him out. There would have also been a good chance of a rant.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Jeepers Creepers is a good movie.


I marked when the big fucker came in and swooped up the bus driver, I think it was.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember when Elvis Presley came back as Mr. Orange and spammed up a bunch of threads by posting hundreds of gifs. It's a good thing that happened early in the morning, or else it could have gotten really ugly.

Truth- watching Aqua Teen Hunger Force. Only a little more than a month until the movie. :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I marked when the big fucker came in and swooped up the bus driver, I think it was.


The dude is uglier than Snitsky


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> The dude is uglier than Snitsky




















It's pretty even, if you ask me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It's pretty even, if you ask me.













I disagree.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

What about bald Snitsky though?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> What about bald Snitsky though?


I don't think anything can be uglier than bald Snitsky.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I don't think anything can be uglier than bald Snitsky.


Lou Albano?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Lou Albano?


Not even Captain Lou.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Melina?

Nice to see you back CaliGula.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Melina?
> 
> Nice to see you back CaliGula.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Minterz said:


>


Sorry Mindy.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Funniest post I've seen all day.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=1329172&postcount=7

Might want to read the topic to get the joke.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Sorry Mindy.


Melina > Candice


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Funniest post I've seen all day.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=1329172&postcount=7
> 
> Might want to read the topic to get the joke.


I found it a little funny. Bubba T seems pretty cool; I only talked to him once when he requested a gif from me a while ago.




Minterz said:


> Melina > Candice]


Mickie > Melina


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Melina?
> 
> Nice to see you back CaliGula.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Mickie > Melina


Mickie, Melina > Candice, Ashley


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=219343

The thread title made me LOL. Not so much the rant.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=219343
> 
> The thread title made me LOL. Not so much the rant.


Deaner's post made me laugh for some reason.


:$


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Deaner's post made me laugh for some reason.
> 
> 
> :$


I didn't know Deaner was banned? I'm not really surprised.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Sean O'Haire is pretty damn awesome. But I'm not telling you anything you don't already know.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Here


Who the fuck?


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Sean O'Haire is pretty damn awesome. But I'm not telling you anything you don't already know.


What ever happenend to him? I mean like, where did he go?

I stopped watching wrestling for years, and when i came back last year....poof! No O'Haire anymore...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Just watched the 2005 elimination chamber match.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spiron said:


> What ever happenend to him? I mean like, where did he go?
> 
> I stopped watching wrestling for years, and when i came back last year....poof! No O'Haire anymore...


According to the reliable source of Wikipedia.



> O'Haire is currently on the PGA Tour.


:lmao


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Who the fuck?


Why thank you. Same for you.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> According to the reliable source of Wikipedia.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


 You can always rely on Wikipedia....

On, and Ghetto Anthony,_ *cough* CaLiGula *cough*, _the invisable mode ins't working......

I can see you. :side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - School. :cuss: Cya later.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^Cya Tom


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spiron said:


> You can always rely on Wikipedia....
> 
> On, and Ghetto Anthony,_ *cough* CaLiGula *cough*, _the invisable mode ins't working......
> 
> I can see you. :side:


I forgot to take it off. :hb


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

^ Is it within the rules to have two active accounts?


Just 5 post's away from 1,000!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spiron said:


> ^ Is it within the rules to have two active accounts?
> 
> 
> Just 5 post's away from 1,000!


It is if the staff doesn't know about it.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

:lmao 

I'm pretty sure they know, so what you're saying is that they just couldn't give a shit?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spiron said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm pretty sure they know, so what you're saying is that they just couldn't give a shit?


:hb


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-This motherfuckin thread is DEAD.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - Dr. Phil is teh ownage.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: My name is Ben and i beat bears .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Active thread.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I'm alive.

Yep, that sucks..:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I am not dead.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am enjoying the classic rants section there is some very funny shit on it. :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just made a banner for all the members that have been announced for the 07 hof. just about to update the link in my sig with them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I downloaded a Finlay vs Rey match last night and just watched it. It was going into ONS.

Rey jobbed...


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Genius booking of the champion

*Truth:* Watching The Practice.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Factual Worthless Tidbit: I just woke up about an hour ago.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MR. KENNEDY........KENNEDY!!!

That was for all the users that hate it when someone posts that.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: Looking forward to watching JBL receive some sweetchin music on Raw tonight.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Hey Phenomenal I am a mod


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> ^^^Genius booking of the champion
> 
> *Truth:* Watching The Practice.


And that's why I don't buy the reports of Rey getting a push when he returns. He got his sympathy push when Eddie died, but they jobbed him out in every match that wasn't a title match. I seriously can't remember ONE non title match that he won during his reign..


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth looking forward to seeing how JBL will go when he gets back in the ring.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

DG said:


> Truth looking forward to seeing how JBL will go when he gets back in the ring.


He'll walk with an ever so slight limp, probably from sitting on his butt for far too long.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I am also looking forward to JBL's return.

Sup 2Slick, Pyro, Mac etc ?.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> Truth- Hey Phenomenal I am a mod


I am aware of this. Twas a long time coming for you. I knew you would get it eventually. Kissing the mew mods ass.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I have to tidy my room


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Listening to some WWE/TNA themes.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: It's suppose to snow today, but be spring like weather in two days from now.

Ahh, I love Canadian winters. 

Hey, Matt.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> And that's why I don't buy the reports of Rey getting a push when he returns. He got his sympathy push when Eddie died, but they jobbed him out in every match that wasn't a title match. I seriously can't remember ONE non title match that he won during his reign..


Yeah, I don't see it, especially after Umaga beat the shit out of him. Keep him in the cruiserweight division, where he can do some good, giving the division some credibility.

Hey Matt . WTF? I get third billing?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Lunchtime soon .

How are you doing Troy?.

How are you doing Mac?.

Second that time  .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK is unbearable right now.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

2Slick said:


> He'll walk with an ever so slight limp, probably from sitting on his butt for far too long.


He'll Limp straight into a sweet chin ohh yea high five.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Updated my sig link with the 07 hof banners I just made.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Im off laters.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Have to run as well.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Bye to the masses who just started to leave.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Getting out of here also.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I really should move this pizza hut leaflet from the desk in front of me, incase I decide to waste money and order something :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Everyone is leaving as I'm just getting here. :side:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Temptation is a bitch.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Downloaded WrestleMania 17


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watching the 2001 Royal Rumble.

Drew Carey enters at #5, Kane enters at #6. :lmao


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Drew just throws money at him and runs :lmao that was a great moment for the wwe.

Night all have a good one.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I make banners for most of the characters on southpark next.

Next southpark.

When a breakout of headlice hits South Park Elementary, Mrs. Garrison refuses to say which child brought the plague to the school. So, Cartman takes it upon himself to find out who it is so the kids can make fun of them.


Might be good.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

I made it to 1,000 post's!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Sparki said:


> I really should move this pizza hut leaflet from the desk in front of me, incase I decide to waste money and order something :no:


Cheese Feast, with Red onions and Ham thin based


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Only just noticed the 'Classic Rants' section. When was it made?


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

^ This morning. Some of the threads in it are hilarious....seriosuly funny stuff.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

^ OK, thanks.
The stevenightheat one is hilarious.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Here.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

> The stevenightheat one is hilarious.


The guy that started that rant was ranting about himself, he had two accounts! The one that started the rant, and he was also stevenightheat....


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I gotta go back and tidy this tip, also called room, I checked the graphics section, nothing bad there so off to tidying I go


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Beetlejuice Beetlejuice Beetlejuice! Ghost with the most.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I finally found out what time my first game is on my basketball league. Thursday 7:30 PM is game time, I'm excited even though I'm coming off the bench. I'm still getting good playing time though.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Spiron said:


> The guy that started that rant was ranting about himself, he had two accounts! The one that started the rant, and he was also stevenightheat....


That's what made it so funny


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

All of my leauges games are Sunday or Wednesday. If we get up by a lot the gameplan is for everyone that can dunk on the team to do so about 4 people but I dunno last time I totally choked on a dunk attmept. Does your team have a true coach cuz my leauge team has a coache but are coach is just one of my buddies with a broken leg so it isn't really like having a coach.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr. Perfect how about them Pheonix Suns? T-wolves are showin' 'em who's boss also.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Good night.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

The Suns are tired that double OT game wore both teams out and the Wolves need games bad. The Wolves would be lucky to make it. I feel bad for KG he is been carrying nobody there for 10 seasons.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

G'night shirt Nas.

Troot - I lurk more than I post on this forum :/

T-wolves beat the Lakers . I don't know much about basketball or any sport for that manner, but I do know enough, and the Suns are the team!


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> All of my leauges games are Sunday or Wednesday. If we get up by a lot the gameplan is for everyone that can dunk on the team to do so about 4 people but I dunno last time I totally choked on a dunk attmept. Does your team have a true coach cuz my leauge team has a coache but are coach is just one of my buddies with a broken leg so it isn't really like having a coach.


No our team doesn't have a coach. I'm just to trying to figure out if we get jerseys or we're suppose to get matching T-shirts. What do you wear on your league? They keep score on my league, so I don't know lol. 

The reason I'll get good playing time off the bench is cause we only have 8 players on our team. Plus I'm better than one of my friends (who starts) but I'm getting benched because I didn't pay for the full money for the league up front. 

Truth - My Pistons killed the Suns a few days ago, but we lost to the Mavs yesterday. So disappointing...


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey guys.

Truth: I had a scary dream last night. I'm not sure exactly what it means.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Truth: I had a scary dream last night. I'm not sure exactly what it means.


It means play some Halo 2 with jax some time this century 

How ya be this morning?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Some teams have jerseys but we started a new team the Southend Windjammers for some reason we just all wear NBA jerseys. In theory I am sure T-shirts would be fine I guess. We keep socre in our leauge as well. This b-ball leauge I joined was a really good idea though it is fun but yet productive for staying in shape. 

I am not that good at b-ball was definetely better at football but I am big and can shoot little hooks in the post and can shoot from the catch. I suck with my left though still way worse at dribbling on that side. I start at center cuz I am big there are 9 on our team but two guys do not play nearly as much. I scored 15 points and 9 rebounds last game we have a stat guy on the bench. The one guy on our team who used to play University in Ontario scored 38 and coulda scored more he is by far the best player in the leauge I have seen so far.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> Some teams have jerseys but we started a new team the Southend Windjammers for some reason we just all wear NBA jerseys. In theory I am sure T-shirts would be fine I guess. We keep socre in our leauge as well. This b-ball leauge I joined was a really good idea though it is fun but yet productive for staying in shape.
> 
> I am not that good at b-ball was definetely better at football but I am big and can shoot little hooks in the post and can shoot from the catch. I suck with my left though still way worse at dribbling on that side. I start at center cuz I am big there are 9 on our team but two guys do not play nearly as much. I scored 15 points and 9 rebounds last game we have a stat guy on the bench. The one guy on our team who used to play University in Ontario scored 38 and coulda scored more he is by far the best player in the leauge I have seen so far.


Truth - I'm a decent player. My strength is definitely shooting. I can hit a 3 at anytime, and I rarely miss a free throw. My biggest flaw is ball handling. I'm not too good at it so I don't drive to the basket that much. I'm bad with my left hand, so that's the main reason. I'm working on it but it's still kind of hard for me.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello, Oog bored.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah man left hand is a common problem.

Today is the first time I have posted in TTT in a while.

Raw will be good tonight.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I gotta be heading off to classings so I'll "Check y'all on the flipside" /lame


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just woke up.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Truth: Looking forward to watching JBL receive some sweetchin music on Raw tonight.


Agreed. Truth - I'm here. Hi.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Agreed. Truth - I'm here. Hi.


Who the fuck? Yeah I have to say this every time you log on. It's the rules.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Who the fuck? Yeah I have to say this every time you log on. It's the rules.


You must have missed him posting when you left for good. Speaking of which...


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

:$ Well, thanks for the nice welcoming.

Anyway, how are you MrMonty?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> You must have missed him posting when you left for good. Speaking of which...


Probably. But hai guys! I'm back.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Not too shabby thank ya much. And your good self?

The children rejoiced on the street when you came back GA.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> The children rejoiced on the street when you came back GA.


I don't know whether to call you a crabby pants or laugh. So I'll just do both!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

lol.

I'm ok thanks. Had a very boring day at school, but I'm ok now.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just watched a video of an 8 year old old kid getting shot up with heroin. It looks like he may have died, or just got unbelievably high.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> lol.
> 
> I'm ok thanks. Had a very boring day at school, but I'm ok now.


The entire time you were at school, I was sleeping. Hope that makes you feel better. :hb


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just watched a video of an 8 year old old kid getting shot up with heroin. It looks like he may have died, or just got unbelievably high.


Man that is disgusting. I would assume he would either pass out or die I do not want to see that shit.

Your Penguins won again last night now tied for home ice against the Sens good on them.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

G-A: Ok then... Thanks for that piece of very... interesting news. 

Truth - No homework tonight.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I don't know whether to call you a crabby pants or laugh. So I'll just do both!


Me? Crabby pants? Bitch told me she was clean!  



> I'm ok thanks. Had a very boring day at school, but I'm ok now


God bless bank holidays. 5 day weekends followed by four day weeks while getting paid extra for said bank holidays make me a happy bunny.



> *Truth:* Just watched a video of an 8 year old old kid getting shot up with heroin. It looks like he may have died, or just got unbelievably high.


:argh:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I think I'm getting rid of Mark Henry. It's disturbing our younger posters. I'm getting PM's and red reps from concerned parents.



MrMonty said:


> Me? Crabby pants? Bitch told me she was clean!


Ha.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :argh:


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1f4_1173505553

:hb 

If you watch it turn off your speakers because it is unbelievably loud for some reason.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Signing into MSN. :agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I find that saying lines from Car Wars while smoking is pretty hilarious.

CAR WARS - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRyvvM96pNs


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Couldn't watch the OD on Heroin vid just too much. John Brown is funny in general he deserved to win imo. 

Truth- gotta go up the corner store and pick up some blunts.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1f4_1173505553
> 
> :hb
> 
> If you watch it turn off your speakers because it is unbelievably loud for some reason.


I repeat, :argh:

That's pretty fucked up. And by pretty, I mean :argh:

Truth: I find it hard to believe that so many people's favourite "beer" is Guinness. Especially when you'll be hard pushed to find an anyway decent pint of the stuff outside of Ireland. 

Also, 95% of people have no idea what "beer" is.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Russians are crazy.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I find it hard to believe that so many people's favourite "beer" is Guinness. Especially when you'll be hard pushed to find an anyway decent pint of the stuff outside of Ireland.
> 
> Also, 95% of people have no idea what "beer" is.


*Truth:* I drink swill most of the time, or at least that's the level I think it's on.

I'm no beer expert, but people who think crap like Coors Light is good should be shot. It's like someone poured water into a cup of another shitty beer.

While I'm on it, Budweiser sucks, Corona sucks (if a beer needs a lime it sucks), pretty much it all sucks. I do like a few types of Yuengling though.

*Truth:* Light beer is for *******. Seriously, why do people drink that shit? Most of the people I know drink to get drunk, thus light beer is kind of counter-productive.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

MrMonty said:


> Also, 95% of people have no idea what "beer" is.


beer is 6% liquor, tastes pretty good but gets you drunk slower, 8-10 is good for me, and my favs are Dry Ice, Labatt, Moosehead, probably a couple more as well. I do not know the fine details but beer is pretty common knowledge man.

I prefer while getting drunk to drink Appleton it does the job quicker and tastes great with a coke mix. Beer is great during football season, or any sport I am watching I find.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth!* New usertitle, location, and avatar. 

Hey everybody


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I drink swill most of the time, or at least that's the level I think it's on.
> 
> I'm no beer expert, but people who think crap like Coors Light is good should be shot. It's like someone poured water into a cup of another shitty beer.
> 
> ...


They claim it's for the taste. Which is bullshit. All alcoholic drinks are an acquired taste.



> beer is 6% liquor, tastes pretty good but gets you drunk slower, 8-10 is good for me, and my favs are Dry Ice, Labatt, Moosehead, probably a couple more as well. I do not know the fine details but beer is pretty common knowledge man.


Beer is non common knowledge, it's merely been dummed down over the years to change it's meaning to the broad sense of the word. You have mentioned a selection of lagers, not beers. But no-one seems to give a shit.

Edit: Corona is a ton better without the lime. Budweiser is piss in a keg.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Forrest Griffin's staph infection looks pretty brutal.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Truth! New usertitle, location, and avatar.
> 
> Hey everybody


Hi Chris, how are you?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

FINALLY.....MMN...HAS COME BACK...TO TELL THE TRUTH!!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Just a shame he bought his Liverpool banner with him! lol 

Anyway, hi Matt.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hi Chris, how are you?


Swell, and yourself?

*Truth!* I'm in a great mood.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm fine thanks.

Great mood. May I ask why?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_ordered_by_per_capita_beer_consumption

God damn Czechs


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

> Great mood. May I ask why?


*Truth!* I hooked up with this girl I've been wanting to hook up with for a while, and she's great; makes me happy whenever I see her.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Just a shame he bought his Liverpool banner with him! lol
> 
> Anyway, hi Matt.


Jealous 

Anyway, hi Tom. How are you doing?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth!* I hooked up with this girl I've been wanting to hook up with for a while, and she's great; makes me happy whenever I see her.


Aaw... Big aww for Chris and his new girl! Is she :yum:?!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Jealous
> 
> Anyway, hi Tom. How are you doing?


Jelaous?  Pfft, over my dead body! 

I'm good thanks, and yourself?

Edit>> Sorry for double post. :$


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Good for you, Chris. Treat her well. 

Truth: Getting ready to make lunch and watch The Departed, bought it yesterday.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Aaw... Big aww for Chris and his new girl! Is she :yum:?!


*Truth!* Quite :yum:



2Slick said:


> Good for you, Chris. Treat her well.


That's the only way I know how to treat the ladies. :agree:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

I like a bit of :yum: in a girl! lol.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Waiting for the Reading Festival line-up to be annoucnced, expecting it to be shit.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth!* Quite :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only way I know how to treat the ladies. :agree:


Good, you were raised well then. 

Be back later on.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Congrats to BTW 

Ooh Slick is here...I'm all a fluster 

Edit: Slick is no longer here. My fluster has disappated


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Waiting for the Reading Festival line-up to be annoucnced, expecting it to be shit.


Rage Against The Machine, reuniting at it apparently


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I am gonna watch some old school Juvi vs Rey match I found on a old tape but it could just cut out randomly I have no idea.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Congrats to BTW


Thanks 

*Truth!* I'm not even upset about having to go to work soon, because she might come visit me.

*Truth!* I'll stop now. lol


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> I am gonna watch some old school Juvi vs Rey match I found on a old tape but it could just cut out randomly I have no idea.


WCW or ECW?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Rage Against The Machine, reuniting at it apparently


I doubt it, although that would be rather great.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

ECW.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Thanks
> 
> *Truth!* I'm not even upset about having to go to work soon, because she might come visit me.
> 
> *Truth!* I'll stop now. lol


You sicken me with your happiness and courtship


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I doubt it, although that would be rather great.


Are any bands announced yet??

Or do they announce them all at the same time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Are any bands announced yet??
> 
> Or do they announce them all at the same time.


Most of the line-up is getting announced at 6:45 tonight, the acts who are rumoured to be playing are rather pish, so I'm not expecting anything great.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Most of the line-up is getting announced at 6:45 tonight, the acts who are rumoured to be playing are rather pish, so I'm not expecting anything great.


Most of the festivals are looking pretty poor, Linkin Park and My Chemical Romance are headlining Download :no:

Glastonbury looks alright though, Arctic Monkeys playing should be decent.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Most of the line-up is getting announced at 6:45 tonight, the acts who are rumoured to be playing are rather pish, so I'm not expecting anything great.


Hopefully you can get some all stars like Lady Sovereign

*Truth:* Watching IWC Ignition online until my class in 20 minutes.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

LMAO I am happy I go to see that I got Screwed Patrick Ewing thread before it was closed.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Truth: Just got done with a little wake and bake action


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Most of the festivals are looking pretty poor, Linkin Park and My Chemical Romance are headlining Download :no:
> 
> Glastonbury looks alright though, Arctic Monkeys playing should be decent.


I doubt I'll be going to any Festivals this year, went to Reading and V-Fest last year.



Super Delfin said:


> Hopefully you can get some all stars like Lady Sovereign


dat would b a dream cum tru


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth: What up SJ420 I am already wake and baked like 4 hours ago gonna go smoke a pretty sizebale blunt with a buddy who rents an apartment from me.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I want to go to a festival.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Truth: What up SJ420 I am already wake and baked like 4 hours ago gonna go smoke a pretty sizebale blunt with a buddy who rents an apartment from me.


Sounds sweet I'm gonna do the same with my buddies later when RAW is on

Truth: Listening to Killswitch Engage


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Cool man, yeah I always smoke a blunt during Raw/MNF or a Packers game kinda a tradition.

JBL vs HBK tonight should be pretty funny/entertaining.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - First post in here today. Hi.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* My new thread in general WWE has began it's rapid descent down the page. It was to be expected I suppose.

*Truth:* Gotta leave for class in a minute. Later people.

EDIT: Actually it just got bumped. And thanks for the gift MNM. I ggotta go now though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - First post in here today. Hi.


Hi dude, sup 

See ya Delfin, I'll have a look at your thread. I'll try and bring it back up the page.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Later, Delf.



MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hi dude, sup
> 
> See ya Delfin, I'll have a look at your thread. I'll try and bring it back up the page.


Not a whole lot, woke up not too long ago. And now just listening to music and watching TV. You?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Later, Delf.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot, woke up not too long ago. And now just listening to music and watching TV. You?


I'm great thanks. I got home from school a few hours ago so its easy for the rest of tonight


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Watching India fuck Bermuda at cricket


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I have literally no idea about Cricket none I can't beleive Canada/U.S.A has a team.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just watched a bit of last weeks SmackDown.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I watched the MVP's part twice cuz I could it was a okay SD.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm bored:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- I got a PSP.

Truth- I find that old Patrick Ewing rant to be hilarious.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm bored:sad:


Truth - I was just about to say that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- I got a PSP.


WHY?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

> The heat is rising over the NWA™ World's Heavyweight Championship. It seems that everyone wants a shot at Christian Cage. Please stay with nwawrestling.com to see who Executive Director Trobich will grant the match.


Truth - Looks like NWA and TNA may be going the route of Christian losing the belt to an indy NWA wrestler, leaving them with no title and creating the TNA belt.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> WHY?


Emulation.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Emulation.


Far enough.



will94 said:


> Truth - Looks like NWA and TNA may be going the route of Christian losing the belt to an indy NWA wrestler, leaving them with no title and creating the TNA belt.


Dragon.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hungry _and_ bored. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The TNA belt will look cool if the X Division belt is any indication.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Looks like NWA and TNA may be going the route of Christian losing the belt to an indy NWA wrestler, leaving them with no title and creating the TNA belt.


Its going to be Bryan Danielson. If i remember right, he sent a challenge to Christian Cage for a title shot a few weeks ago. SOmething like that anyway.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The TNA belt will look cool if the X Division belt is any indication.


There is going to be a TNA belt .


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Emperor DC said:


> Its going to be Bryan Danielson. If i remember right, he sent a challenge to Christian Cage for a title shot a few weeks ago. SOmething like that anyway.


Yes, and Brent Albright has done the same now. It's on the NWA's front page:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> *Truth- I got a PSP.*
> 
> Truth- I find that old Patrick Ewing rant to be hilarious.


:hb


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- I got a PSP.
> 
> Truth- I find that old Patrick Ewing rant to be hilarious.


Yeah me too.

Truth ~ Umaga actually is Samoan for shriveled up monkey penis, what do you know?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


It's version 2.7 too so I can downgrade it easily.

:hb


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yeah me too.
> 
> Truth ~ Umaga actually is Samoan for shriveled up monkey penis, what do you know?


Its actually Samoan for End. But hey, what do i know. 

Sorry to ruin your fun.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> It's version 2.7 too so I can downgrade it easily.
> 
> :hb


I have 3.11


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm devestated 

I need to get an Xbox 360 asap for MLB 2K7.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm watching Yang/Helms from Armageddon currently, and I just saw a sign in the front row or so, that said:

"JBL > M. COLE"

:agree:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - 3 other wrestlers have issued challenges via the NWA website for the NWA Belt: Adam Pearce, Bobby Jo Marshall, and Chance Prophet

Truth #2 - PSP's are awesome.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Dinner. Cya later.


----------



## CenaFan93 (Feb 3, 2007)

Truth- My phone is a Samsung.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - 3 other wrestlers have issued challenges via the NWA website for the NWA Belt: Adam Pearce, Bobby Jo Marshall, and Chance Prophet
> 
> Truth #2 - PSP's are awesome.


Yeah. Although, i feel Danielson is a given, given the fact ROH are alrady advertising his return via the Newswire. I wouldnt be surprised if he brought the title to ROH in some way. Now that would be awesome.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: How do people bring back such old rants. I know there's an archive section, but i didn't think you could post in there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^People just dig in the old pages...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: How do people bring back such old rants. I know there's an archive section, but i didn't think you could post in there.


Look through the archive, find a good rant, post the link.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: CALI IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Quinton "Rampage" Jackson's manager and trainer
> Juanito Ibarra comfirmed to sherdog.com that Rampage
> will fight Chuck Liddell for the UFC Light Heavyweight
> championship at UFC 71 on Saturday May 26th


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> - Tito Ortiz vs. Rashad Evans and Chuck Liddell vs. Quinton Jackson is the likely double main event for UFC 71 on 5/26 at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas, NV.


Best. Card. Ever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If that's all true about UFC71, it's going to be amazzzzing.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Rampage is going to kill Chuck again :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Best. Card. Ever.


   

Yea this WILL be the first UFC event I will ever buy. Believe that


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: CALI IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hb


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- About to attempt to downgrade my PSP.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Isn't UFC 70 going to be on Spike TV for free?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If that card is true, it might outsell Liddell vs. Ortiz 2. With those two main event fights, they really don't need a big undercard like they had with Liddell/Ortiz 2.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Isn't UFC 70 going to be on Spike TV for free?


Yup. It's airing on a tape delay though since the event is taking place in the UK. Still a good deal.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching Undertaker/Kennedy in a Last Ride Match.

Entertaining brawl.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth- About to attempt to downgrade my PSP.


Don't brick it.


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The number of people that were as immature as an 8yr old laughing at "boobies" spelt on a calculator on here is fucking ridiculous. So many people acting so high and mighty nowadays, but if you go back a year they might as well have been ricflair17. 

:no:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I left class early again today. I really didn't care enough to stay and watch an educational video on different kinds of plague.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I left class early again today. I really didn't care enough to stay and watch an educational video on different kinds of plague.


Bubonic is teh best.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yup. It's airing on a tape delay though since the event is taking place in the UK. Still a good deal.


Un-freaking-believable


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The number of people that were as immature as an 8yr old laughing at "boobies" spelt on a calculator on here is fucking ridiculous. So many people acting so high and mighty nowadays, but if you go back a year they might as well have been ricflair17.
> 
> :no:


When did this happen?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry to ruin this for everyone but.



> The much-anticipated light-heavyweight bout between former champ Tito Ortiz (15-5 MMA, 14-5 UFC) and top contender Rashad Evans (10-0 MMA, 5-0 UFC) will not happen at UFC 71 as was first rumored and will instead take place at UFC 72, according to a reliable UFCjunkie.com source.
> 
> The event will take place in Las Vegas, Nev. on July 7. Additionally, UFCjunkie.com has confirmed our report from last month that UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva (18-4 MMA, 3-0 UFC) will still face seven-time King of Pancrase Nate Marquardt (25-6-2 MMA, 4-0 UFC) at UFC 72, despite recent reports that Silva might instead face Rich Franklin in his next title defense.
> 
> ...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Getting some General Tso's chicken, and fried chicken wings. Getting chickened out today I guess.

*Truth:* The chicken wings at this chinese restaurant are fucking fire. Way better than KFC or any other place around here.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: 71 should still be great with Rampage/Liddell, Parysian/Berkman and Jardine /TBA


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I almost got owned by a bunch of Wraiths while on a quest. Lucky thing I had my Staff of Shock or I would of been dead.

65 hours into the game and not even close to being done. And the expansion comes out this week. Jeez.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - It's a shame Chuck is going to stop Quinton's momentum in the UFC so quickly. :sad:

Truth - Watching the main event of Armageddon 2006 now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need to get MLB: The Show for PSP.


Looks great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Sorry to ruin this for everyone but.




I'm not jumping to any conclusions until UFC announces anything but if that's true then 72 is going to own with 2 Title Fights and Ortiz/Evans.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Watching the main event of Armageddon 2006 now.


The best part of that match was when Little Bastard kicked himself in the face. Seriously, it was.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is the Unforgiven '01 DVD worth buying????


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Truth - It's a shame Chuck is going to stop Quinton's momentum in the UFC so quickly.


:lmao

Truth - I don't understand why Vince wants JBL to return to the ring full time his commentary > his in ring ability.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I should have been a teacher.

Truth: I hope to god I get to see a clothesline from hell tonight. I dont even care who it's on. That move > any other impact move.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The best part of that match was when Little Bastard kicked himself in the face. Seriously, it was.


Truth - That actually just happened. Funny stuff. :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Is the Unforgiven '01 DVD worth buying????


Depends on huch much you're going to pay for it. If it's anything under $15, then I'd say yes.

It had a solid Edge vs. Christian match for the IC Title, as well as Jericho vs. RVD for the hardcore title. Angle vs. Austin wasn't as good as their Summerslam match, but it was still pretty solid.

Nothing truly spectacular on the DVD, but it's pretty solid.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth; *The Reading Festival lineup just got announced, and god is it shockingly bad...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here 

And my thread is still on the first page :hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Truth - I don't understand why Vince wants JBL to return to the ring full time his commentary > his in ring ability.


I just think Chuck is going to win this one.

Sure, Rampage wooped his ass in their first fight, but Chuck has improved a lot over the last 3-4 years. The same could be said about Quinton, but I just think Chuck has improved more so.

Either way, should be an interesting fight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> *Truth; *The Reading Festival lineup just got announced, and god is it shockingly bad...


True, the only band I have any real interest in is Arcade Fire, so I don't think I'll be going this year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I like John's Offspring theme


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Is the Unforgiven '01 DVD worth buying????


Yes


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Depends on huch much you're going to pay for it. If it's anything under $15, then I'd say yes.
> 
> It had a solid Edge vs. Christian match for the IC Title, as well as Jericho vs. RVD for the hardcore title. Angle vs. Austin wasn't as good as their Summerslam match, but it was still pretty solid.
> 
> Nothing truly spectacular on the DVD, but it's pretty solid.


I'm about to get it just for Austin/Angle, I've never seen it.


$8 including shipping.:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> $8 including shipping.:hb


Get it. It's a good deal for that price.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cali, have you got Judgement Day '01 on DVD yet?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's too bad that the Invasion angle left such a bad taste in people's mouths, because I thought 2001 was a great year PPV wise.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm glad every but one PPV of 2001 is on DVD.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> True, the only band I have any real interest in is Arcade Fire, so I don't think I'll be going this year.


I have no interest in any of the bands... Indie = the new emo in my opinion.

Although i would/will go just for the camping/getting fucked. 

*Truth;* currently loving WCW4life's avatar and signature.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> I have no interest in any of the bands... Indie = the new emo in my opinion.
> 
> Although i would/will go just for the camping/getting fucked.
> 
> *Truth;* currently loving WCW4life's avatar and signature.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Almost done with HBK's book


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Watched Homicide vs Morishima in ROH earlier they had a pretty good match up together considering Shima no sells most of Homicide's offense.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Watched Homicide vs Morishima in ROH earlier they had a pretty good match up together considering Shima no sells most of Homicide's offense.


I wannna seeee it!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I wannna seeee it!


I'll send it to you it has Japan commentary though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's fine, thanks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I'll send it to you it has Japan commentary though.


Japan commentary > English commentary


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Almost done with HBK's book


Truth- Read the book in one day. Got hooked.


Hey everyone Im here now


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Not having a reason to drunk is reason enough to get drunk


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If I went to Japan as a wrestler, my wrestling name would be Leland Longbill. All those L's :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Japan commentary > English commentary


People complain about it but it doesn't bother me all that much I usually just like listening to the crowds reaction when watching Japan wrestling matches.

I'm sending it now Ben.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Cali, have you got Judgement Day '01 on DVD yet?


Nah:sad:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Not having a reason to drunk is reason enough to get drunk


Damn it, thats so great its going in my sig. 

WCW4life you were correct with your rep comment, i mark out for Cactus, bang! bang!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Need to find some Dadreic armor. It looks sweet. Fighting in a Oblivion gate looks sweet too. Just wish I had more magicka.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I can request another banner next Thursday, I'm pretty sure. Still quite awhile away. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'm pretty broke after my gift spree yesturday. Gonna wait till after WM to request a banner


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Need to find some Dadreic armor. It looks sweet. Fighting in a Oblivion gate looks sweet too. Just wish I had more magicka.


Are you drunk or were you talking in Video Game language?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Japan commentary > English commentary


Much better than ROH's awful commentary.



CaLiGula said:


> Nah:sad:


I finally got it really cheap a few days ago, I had to stay up till 3 in the morning though for it to finish on ebay, but it was worth it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Much better than ROH's awful commentary.


Dave Prazak > Micheal Cole


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Need to find some Dadreic armor. It looks sweet. Fighting in a Oblivion gate looks sweet too. Just wish I had more magicka.


It doesn't start appearing until a certain level.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Spiron said:


> Are you drunk or were you talking in Video Game language?


It's oblivion dude. Dadreic stuff is alright, I didn't get much use out of the armor and the weapons don't do enough damage to make up for their weight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Much better than ROH's awful commentary.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got it really cheap a few days ago, I had to stay up till 3 in the morning though for it to finish on ebay, but it was worth it.


:hb


I got NWO '01 factory sealed on Friday. $12 including shipping.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Spiron said:


> Are you drunk or were you talking in Video Game language?


I don't drink. Not after what happened New Year's 2004. I'm talking about Oblivion, the only game I can seem to play now.

According to my 360 blog, Graphics of War is my #2 most played game, trailing only Call of Duty 3. Oblivion should beat that by next month.



> It doesn't start appearing until a certain level.


Well, I just went up to Level 12 today, after an hour or two of boosting my minor skills. I heard that it can be found in Oblivion gates. Tis true?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Dave Prazak > Micheal Cole


The commentary during Jeff Hardy's ROH match was greatness 

Truth - The WWE should do a major PPV in Japan.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Damn it, thats so great its going in my sig.
> 
> WCW4life you were correct with your rep comment, i mark out for Cactus, bang! bang!


Sweet...thats only the third time I've been quoted in a sig


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Okay, my bad. I like you're Sonic graphics though......cool, in a weird way.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb
> 
> 
> I got NWO '01 factory sealed on Friday. $12 including shipping.


Video. 

I've still got my video I recorded of the show when it aired live. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Possibly buying some PPVs from 2001 on DVD tonight


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Sweet...thats only the third time I've been quoted in a sig


Feel Privileged. 
*
TRUTH;* INDIE IS THE NEW 'EMO' I FUCKIN' HATE INDIE...INDIE KIDS AND EMO KIDS...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I will be getting a Xbox 360 sometime between now and early June


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Heard that the best Sonic game in a while is on the Nintendo Wii. All the reason for me still wanting it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Video.
> 
> I've still got my video I recorded of the show when it aired live. :$


Gross, the picture quality must be horrible after 6 years.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm considering buying a Premium account :/


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Dont have school tomorrow till 10:00 AM


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I don't drink. Not after what happened New Year's 2004. I'm talking about Oblivion, the only game I can seem to play now.
> 
> According to my 360 blog, Graphics of War is my #2 most played game, trailing only Call of Duty 3. Oblivion should beat that by next month.
> 
> ...


They can be found everywhere once you reach 20 or so. I think it's easier to find it in Oblivion though.

Truth- That Armor was far harder to find in Morrowind.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Dont have school tomorrow till 10:00 AM


I Don't have school tomorrow at all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Gross, the picture quality must be horrible after 6 years.


Yeah it is rather bad, I'm going to try and buy a new video of it soon.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I will be getting a Xbox 360 sometime between now and early June


The contrast between the classyness of your avy and the crassness of your sig gif are striking.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I Don't have school tomorrow at all.




Well I guess going at 10:00 AM is better than a full day


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Gross, the picture quality must be horrible after 6 years.


It didn't brick!

:hb

:hb

:hb


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I have Foley's new book now. Almost done reading it already. For me, I can say it is possibly the worse one out of his three books. But it is a good read.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Road Wild '98


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Spiron said:


> Okay, my bad. I like you're Sonic graphics though......cool, in a weird way.


Yeah, can't help being a Sonic fan. Although it's not any wierder than Pyro's fascination with Ken Anderson's WWE character.

I can't really say how good that Sonic game is, since I never tried it. But from word of mouth it's better than that travesty on the 360 and PS3.

But back to Oblivion... Wizard's Fury is a hell of a destruction spell. I love casting invisiblilty on myself, sneaking though a dungeon and killing a vampire using that spell. Good stuff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - I have Foley's new book now. Almost done reading it already. For me, I can say it is possibly the worse one out of his three books. But it is a good read.


I'm hearing mostly bad things about it, saying his ego is massive compared to the first two books.

I still want to read it though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> It didn't brick!
> 
> :hb
> 
> ...


:ns


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Yeah, can't help being a Sonic fan. Although it's not any wierder than Pyro's fascination with Ken Anderson's WWE character.
> 
> I can't really say how good that Sonic game is, since I never tried it. But from word of mouth it's better than that travesty on the 360 and PS3.
> 
> But back to Oblivion... Wizard's Fury is a hell of a destruction spell. I love casting invisiblilty on myself, sneaking though a dungeon and killing a vampire using that spell. Good stuff.


Once I got that spell, I didn't really use any of the other damage ones.

Truth- There's some fairly easy Ebony (2nd best) armor to attain in a cave south of the main city.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- why WCW decided to hold a yearly PPV in front of bikers is beyond me. Oh wait, it's WCW.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm hearing mostly bad things about it, saying his ego is massive compared to the first two books.
> 
> I still want to read it though.


Yeah, alot of people have been saying that. I may read Bichoff's first then


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> The contrast between the classyness of your avy and the crassness of your sig gif are striking.


You know good and got dang well thats not the first booty gif Iv had in my sig


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Finally figured out how to get my pay-pal account all setup and what not.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You know good and got dang well thats not the first booty gif Iv had in my sig


Yup, but it is one of the more dirty ones. That man has no business stroking her cheeks so...bouncily.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Once I got that spell, I didn't really use any of the other damage ones.
> 
> Truth- There's some fairly easy Ebony (2nd best) armor to attain in a cave south of the main city.


If I only knew which cave that was. Is Ebony heavy armor? Because that's what my character specializes in.

I just need to increase my magicka so I can use those spells more. It annoys me.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Holt, you never replied to my pm!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I was on the last page where you hit submit to get a premium account, but I just can't buy it for some reason... I guess I can't really think of anyway to justify paying for images and an extra part of the forum, yet I kinda want it :/ Confusing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> If I only knew which cave that was. Is Ebony heavy armor? Because that's what my character specializes in.
> 
> I just need to increase my magicka so I can use those spells more. It annoys me.


Search for Umbra, that's who you have to kill to get it. You also get a cool sword.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I let a friend borrow WM2 the other day. I tried reminding him how bad it sucked, I guess he'll have to remind himself.

Though there are 3 matches on it I don't mind. For some reason I kind of enjoy the Hogan/Bundy cage match even though it sucks.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Yup, but it is one of the more dirty ones. That man has no business stroking her cheeks so...bouncily.


He's the guy who Oils up the models, I would kill three grown men and a nun for that job


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Truth:* _Judge Hatchett_ is scripted. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> *Truth:* _Judge Hatchett_ is scripted. :side:


 GTFO!!!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Search for Umbra, that's who you have to kill to get it. You also get a cool sword.


Nice.

Something funny happened while I was playing today. I was doing this quest where this guy was stuck in his dreams and you had to put on an amulet to go inside with him and help him out.

I got the amulet, but I forgot to equip it and just slept. When I 'woke up', I got attacked by that guy I busted earlier for being corrupt (a Captian of the Guard). When he attacked me, that lizard lady and the guy who was supposed to be trapped in his dreams suddenly woke up, got out of his bed and attacked the ex-captian for me. After they killed him, the guy went back inside of his bed and continued being stuck in his dreams like nothing had happened. 

What a funny glitch.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Judge Mathis > all :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> *Truth:* _Judge Hatchett_ is scripted. :side:


:shocked:

Truth- I hate Judge Judy


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to RAW May 14 :hb


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Jax + Tuna Hotdish = Ratings!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> He's the guy who Oils up the models, I would kill three grown men and a nun for that job


I dont think I could do that job. There's only so much I can oil an ass without jumping on it like a sex starved rabbit.



> Truth: Judge Hatchett is scripted.


That sounds like a porn movie, Judge Hatchett :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^LOL


Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Judge Mathis > all :agree:


Quoted for truth.


Brye said:


> Truth- I hate Judge Judy


You may have a problem. You think Ashley is hot and you don't appreciate the greatness that is Judge Judy.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - They're selling the Foley DVD with the extra disc cheap at my mall. $12.99 to be exact.

I got mine for 24 bucks and that was when they were selling it without the third disc. 

Ain't that a bitch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Quoted for truth.
> *You may have a problem. You think Ashley is hot and you don't appreciate the greatness that is Judge Judy*.


I've been seeing a doctor about it :side:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: just finished my GFX I've been working on for almost a week. It took me 12 hours combined. It looks good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Judge Judy needs a smack in the mouth.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I wonder when Royal Rumble 2007 is being released on DVD. I saw New Years Revolution downtown a few days ago, so my guess is probably in a few weeks.

I'm definitely picking it up whenever. :agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice Temp


Brye said:


> I've been seeing a doctor about it :side:


:bs:


Doesn't take that long to see Ashley's not hot. Forget the psychiatrist, you need an eye doctor.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Judge Judy needs a smack in the mouth.


And a Stunner.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Nice Temp
> 
> :bs:
> 
> ...


Hey, its gonna be a long process for me. as long as it gets fixed I guess thats good . I even said I liked Mickie more than her recently


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Judge Judy needs a smack in the mouth.


I just realized you came back. :$

(Insert Happy Birthday Smiley here since I will never use that god awful smiley)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I just realized you came back. :$
> 
> (Insert Happy Birthday Smiley here since I will never use that god awful smiley)


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Eye for an Eye is the worst court show ever. Seriously, the judge has a baseball bat with the word JUSTICE on it and the losers of the case have to do stupid shit like get soaked in water or eat dog food, and other dumb shit.










And if you can't read that nameplate, it says Judge Extreme Akim...


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^LMFAO


CaLiGula said:


>


Rep comments don't count. :side::$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth:~.~


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Eye for an Eye is the worst court show ever. Seriously, the judge has a baseball bat with the word JUSTICE on it and the losers of the case have to do stupid shit like get soaked in water or eat dog food, and other dumb shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Eye for an Eye is the worst court show ever. Seriously, the judge has a baseball bat with the word JUSTICE on it and the losers of the case have to do stupid shit like get soaked in water or eat dog food, and other dumb shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that show it didn't last that long.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Delfin, you should make that your next theme.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

When is Mark Henry due to come back?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Red rep this please 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3789954&postcount=11


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm going on a major rep spree, for no apparent reason. Prepare yourself for +23 of teh sexyness. :$

Truth - Listening to The Offspring.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> When is Mark Henry due to come back?


I think he wrestled in OVW not to long ago.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- Red rep this please
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3789954&postcount=11


In the red with one click. *Ego stroke*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> In the red with one click. *Ego stroke*


Thanks


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I remember that show it didn't last that long.


I think it still comes on. I saw it for the first time a few weeks ago.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - About to watch Chelsea vs Tottneham from the FA Cup.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> When is Mark Henry due to come back?


He's in OVW practicing for his comeback


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Made a game in this area of the forum, probobly going to abandon it soon if flooded with boneheads.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> I think it still comes on. I saw it for the first time a few weeks ago.


Damn I thought they cancelled it I remember seeing it sometime last year it use to come on after Blind Date on UPN.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I think he wrestled in OVW not to long ago.


If he came back to represent JBL tonight, I would be rather pleased indeed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> If he came back to represent JBL tonight, I would be rather pleased indeed.


They wouldn't risk him injuring Micheals two weeks before Mania.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Ashley Cole is getting booed in the football. :lmao It's quite comical actually.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Downloading last nights Wrestling Observer Live radio show.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Downloading last nights Wrestling Observer Live radio show.


They don't have shit on SNS :no:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - My prediction for tonight is that MVP will screw Chris Benoit in his match up against Cena getting Cena heat from the crowd. Later on in the night Cena will screw HBK fully turning himself heel that would be greatness.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Nirvana isnt overrated


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm looking forward to Raw tonight.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Nirvana isnt overrated


Yes they are


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Nirvana isnt overrated


Truth - They only have one song I like. :$

Lithium is alright, though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> They don't have shit on SNS :no:


SNS is dead


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Nirvana isnt overrated


They are. They weren't that great musically, but they had a huge impact on the music industry.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - SNS needs to hurry up and return


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - They only have one song I like. :$
> 
> Lithium is alright, though.


What about Heart Shaped Box? :$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - It's my first time checking out the How High movie today. 

Already think it is 10 x the movie then Half Baked ever was.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - It's my first time checking out the How High movie today.
> 
> Already think it is 10 x the movie then Half Baked ever was.


Friday > How High > Half Baked :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> What about Heart Shaped Box? :$


Never heard it before. 

Although I don't hate Nirvana, I'll take The Offspring, Stone Sour, Dead Kennedys, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Megadeth, over them any day. :agree:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Friday > How High > Half Baked :agree:


Amen Brother.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Never heard it before.
> 
> Although I don't hate Nirvana, I'll take The Offspring, Stone Sour, Dead Kennedys, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Megadeth, over them any day. :agree:


I'll upload it for ya. Its good


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Friday > How High > Half Baked :agree:


and you know this, man.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Never heard it before.
> 
> Although I don't hate Nirvana, I'll take *The Offspring*, Stone Sour, Dead Kennedys, Iron Maiden, Metallica,* Megadeth*, over them any day. :agree:


:agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm playing Sonic and Knuckles on my PSP.

How awesome is that?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm playing Sonic and Knuckles on my PSP.
> 
> How awesome is that?


pretty damn awesome :agree:. You ever played 3-D Blast for the Genisis?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Still hooked on VCS for PSP. :agree:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - 20 minutes into the footie and it's still 0-0. :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Deebo > All


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I played Sonic 3D balst an interesting installment at the time but doesn't have the timless quality of SOnic & Knuckles, Sonic 3, and Sonic 2.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Berbatov is quality.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Brye said:


> pretty damn awesome :agree:. You ever played 3-D Blast for the Genisis?


That's a mediorce game. You can't even be Super Sonic fighting the boss. :no:

Which I can understand, since it wasn't developed by the then-quality Sonic Team.

Doomsday Zone as Sonic is friggin awesome. I liked using debug mode and having Sonic and Tails in that zone, even though it glitched them up.

WCW, there is a video on Youtube of a guy stealing the Grey Cowl from the Grey Fox before even finishing the Thieves Guild quests.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> That's a mediorce game. You can't even be Super Sonic fighting the boss. :no:
> 
> Doomsday Zone as Sonic is friggin awesome. I liked using debug mode and having Sonic and Tails in that zone, even though it glitched them up.
> 
> WCW, there is a video on Youtube of a guy stealing the Grey Cowl from the Grey Fox before even finishing the Thieves Guild quests.


Yeah, 3-D blast had some good parts in it though

Truth- I need to see Shooter soon


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> That's a mediorce game. You can't even be Super Sonic fighting the boss. :no:
> 
> Which I can understand, since it wasn't developed by the then-quality Sonic Team.
> 
> ...


Haha I had no idea you could do that. Must be tough.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a meal.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Haha I had no idea you could do that. Must be tough.


Yeah, but guy has denfintely advanced in this game. Just look at all the items he has. Hell look at his encumberance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7I-1l9XVr0


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I made a thread in the GFX section. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329427 [/cheap plug]


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Half-time - Spurs vs Chelsea Good game


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for spoiling it for me mysterio, i cant watch it until 6:00 over in the states.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry. I won't say anymore. :$


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Sorry. I won't say anymore. :$


its ok, not that big of deal, what team do you support?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Newcastle United, but in this match, Chelsea


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Newcastle United, but in this match, Chelsea


ah, cool. 

Cant believe that you guys got slammed by Charlton over the weekend.

Has the game been exciting, or dull for the first half?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2001-UNFORGIVEN...ryZ43369QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


:shocked:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2001-UNFORGIVEN-BRAND-NEW-SEALED-WWE-WRESTLING-PPV-DVD_W0QQitemZ230017101941QQcategoryZ43369QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> :shocked:


:shocked:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

WholeDamShow said:


> ah, cool.
> 
> Cant believe that you guys got slammed by Charlton over the weekend.
> 
> Has the game been exciting, or dull for the first half?


Erm... it's been ok, but the 1st leg was better.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Can't wait to see JBL return


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Erm... it's been ok, but the 1st leg was better.


I was on the verge of having a heart attack during the first match, especially the last 15 minutes of it.

The first leg was by far the best match of this years fa cup so far.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Popped in WWE No Mercy 2004.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm about to play FM 2007 I think.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

WholeDamShow said:


> I was on the verge of having a heart attack during the first match, especially the last 15 minutes of it.
> 
> The first leg was by far the best match of this years fa cup so far.


Truth - Agreed


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea will get beat tonight IMO


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I met 6 wrestling stars.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Might request a Hornswaggle banner :$


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- Might request a Hornswaggle banner :$


Hes hilarious


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I havent requested a banner in I dont know how long because I dont know what to request.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Minterz said:


> Hes hilarious


Its either gonna be him, Dupree, Lesner or Kevin Nash. I have too many Ashley banners


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even if you get a Hornswoggle banner, I'll still be the #1 Hornswoggle mark on this forum.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Brye said:


> Its either gonna be him, Dupree, Lesner or Striker. I have too many Ashley banners


I'd go with him, just because I don't like the others much


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Even if you get a Hornswoggle banner, I'll still be the #1 Hornswoggle mark on this forum.


And Im still #1 Dupree mark


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> And Im still #1 Dupree mark


That's fine with me.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Number 1 Elix Skipper/Sylvan Mark


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Sandman and Miz are my two least favorite wrestlers


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Sandman and Miz are my two least favorite wrestlers


Truth- I like Sandman even though he sucks, but Miz is pure shit.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Trevor Murdoch...


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: No-one tried my banner request.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lance Cade


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Trevor Murdoch reminds me of a young Phinnies I Godwin.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Lance Cade reminds me of Garrison Cade....:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just bought Unforgiven '01. Factory sealed.


:hb


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Lance Cade


Tries to steal the shine away from the "Great" Trevor Murdoch.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I will be buying the DVDs of the 2 shows I attended this past weekend when they come out.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I just bought Unforgiven '01. Factory sealed.
> 
> 
> :hb


:hb. Never seen it is it any good?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm off now. Cya later.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RDX said:


> :hb. Never seen it is it any good?


It's pretty solid. Nothing spectacular, but there are some really solid matches.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I just bought Unforgiven '01. Factory sealed.
> 
> 
> :hb


Good ppv.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Unforgiven 2001 is quite the pay per view. I have 2 copies of it....I think.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't think there was a bad WWF PPV in 2001.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> I don't think there was a bad WWF PPV in 2001.


I have said that so many times but people always argue with me.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have said that so many times but people always argue with me.


People argue with you when you say the PPVs are better than 2000's.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have said that so many times but people always argue with me.


I would assume that some of that would have to do with the Invasion angle. That angle might have been poorly executed, but it didn't hinder the quality of the matches at all, IMO.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RDX said:


> :hb. Never seen it is it any good?


idk, haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Backlash 2001 was a god awful PPV.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Backlash 2001 was a god awful PPV.


Oh, that's right, it was pretty damn bad. 11 out of 12 ain't bad though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Good ppv.


Any extras on the DVD?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Any extras on the DVD?


I dont remember.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Any extras on the DVD?


Nope.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> Any extras on the DVD?


Not any good ones.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I thought it might have Angle spraying the milk but apparently I was wrong.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What's so bad about Backlash? I really want Summerslam before I get any others from '01


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I like Billy Kidman's shooting star press better than Paul London's


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I like Billy Kidman's shooting star press better than Paul London's


New theme?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> What's so bad about Backlash? I really want Summerslam before I get any others from '01


I have Survivor Series and Judgment Day from 2001.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watched Unforgiven 2003 earlier after I found the video lying around somewhere. Good PPV :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I like Billy Kidman's shooting star press better than Paul London's


Kidman's was fine before he started putting on weight around 2001, it affected his balance and agility.

Lodon's is nice because he actually jumps off the turnbuckle and he has a very smooth rotation, something Kidman never really had.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> New theme?


Nah just a new avy and usertitle.

Truth-I have every PPV from 2001 and 2004 from WWE.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Invasion was my favorite PPV in 2001


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Backlash 2001 was a god awful PPV.


I have every PPV from March 2000 to December 2001 downloaded. I have to agree with you there, The Brothers of Destruction/Power Trip fued was lame, and Kane played a much better heel. Judgment Day was just as bad.

Oh and 2000 >>>>>>>>>> 2001.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I think it was No Mercy 2004, when Paul London did a picture perfect shooting star then Billy put his knees up, and Paul landed on them hard.

I cringed when I saw that. It seriously looked like it hurt.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Nah just a new avy and usertitle.
> 
> Truth-I have every PPV from 2001 and 2004 from WWE.


I can see that... But what I meant was...

Are you thinking about changing your theme soon? It's very bland and stale at this point.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Invasion was my favorite PPV in 2001


      

NWO, RR, and WM were all amazingly better....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lesnar's SSP > Kidman's SSP


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> What's so bad about Backlash? I really want Summerslam before I get any others from '01


If I said everything would that suffice?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Last PPV I watched was No Way Out 2002. Pretty good event with no really bad matches. Test & Booker VS Spike & Tazz was the worst match but even that was tolerable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> NWO, RR, and WM were all amazingly better....


Shit, I forgot how good those ones were. I got them all on VHS


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Kidman's was fine before he started putting on weight around 2001, it affected his balance and agility.
> 
> Lodon's is nice because he actually jumps off the turnbuckle and he has a very smooth rotation, something Kidman never really had.


You see I agree with you on this. However, the first shooting star press I ever saw was from Billy Kidman back in WCW around probably 97 I believe. I always liked Kidman even when he put on weight. He was still very agile and brutal. I really hope Kidman comes back sometime in the future to TNA or WWE. I really don't care as long as I get to see him.

But the whole reason for me making this post was to say that most likely the biggest reason I like Kidman's SSP better is because he was the first guy I ever saw do it.

EDIT for jax: I may change my theme soon to an unknown wrestler by most but I would need somebody that has seen him wrestle to make the banner for me which will most likely be hard to find.

EDIT for John: I just watched that match and that is what brought on my post about the Kidman/London SSP deal. :hb

Anyways, I'm off now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching the farce of a match that is Hogan/Bischoff vs. DDP/Leno.

the funny part is that Leno was ten times better at selling than Mongo McMicheal was earlier in the night. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- watching the farce of a match that is Hogan/Bischoff vs. DDP/Leno.
> 
> the funny part is that Leno was ten times better at selling than Mongo McMicheal was earlier in the night. :lmao


:lmao

I watched that on my 24/7 a few days ago


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> I watched that on my 24/7 a few days ago


I got the whole PPV on tape and I've been watching it for the past couple of hours.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> If I said everything would that suffice?


:frustrate


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I got the whole PPV on tape and I've been watching it for the past couple of hours.


I was watching the PPV that came a month before (Bash at the Beach) a few days ago and it's HORRIBLE. Leno was a far better wrestler then Rodman, who is a pro athlete (I think he was wasted for the match).


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Edited my last post for jax and Diesel and now I shall be logging off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I was watching the PPV that came a month before (Bash at the Beach) a few days ago and it's HORRIBLE. Leno was a far better wrestler then Rodman, who is a pro athlete (I think he was wasted for the match).


Both Malone and Rodman were horrendous. That match was almost unbearable. It was just another WCW PPV where the main event was the worst match of the night.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I was watching the PPV that came a month before (Bash at the Beach) a few days ago and it's HORRIBLE. Leno was a far better wrestler then Rodman, who is a pro athlete (I think he was wasted for the match).


I ordered that PPV live.


I marked for Rodman in the nWo


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm playing Conflict: Global Terror currently.

Great war game. I love it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Both Malone and Rodman were horrendous. That match was almost unbearable. It was just another WCW PPV were the main event is the worst match of the night.


The reason the Leno match happened was because Bash popped a HUGE buyrate (it was better then most of the WWF PPVs that year and was the only time they ever beat the WWF in the PPV market) so WCW logic suggested that they keep having celebs wrestle until the buyrate goes back down, which it did for that PPV.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, at least they never made Rodman or Leno WCW champion.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back from school whats up?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Well, at least they never made Rodman or Leno WCW champion.


Or David Arquette.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Or David Arquette.


YOU SAID HIS NAME!!! :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I bought Summerslam 2001 when it came out, great PPV.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- When Leno pinned Bischoff, one of Bischoff's shoulders was completely off the mat.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao someone thinks Triple H will go to Smackdown and chase the US title.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- When Leno pinned Bischoff, one of Bischoff's shoulders was completely off the mat.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> lmao someone thinks Triple H will go to Smackdown and chase the US title.


Lol. Khali winning the Women's title is more likely than that, actually.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> lmao someone thinks Triple H will go to Smackdown and chase the US title.


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


What should my first PSP game be?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> What should my first PSP game be?


Trade in for a DS and Super Mario 64.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Trade in for a DS and Super Mario 64.


Why would I want to do that when I can play Super Mario 64 on the PSP?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Isn't there a Solcom game on the PSP?

I'd get that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Screw the PSP. Get yourself a Sega Game Gear. You can play Sonic & shit.

Game Gear's where it's at son.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Screw the PSP. Get yourself a Sega Game Gear. You can play Sonic & shit.
> 
> Game Gear's where it's at son.


I can play Game Gear on the PSP.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Why would I want to do that when I can play Super Mario 64 on the PSP?


You don't get extra characters.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I can play Game Gear on the PSP.


It's not the same. It ain't real unless the screen is two inches wide and the machine is a foot and a half long.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

SAY-GA


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> What should my first PSP game be?


Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2007.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It's not the same. It ain't real unless the screen is two inches wide and the machine is a foot and a half long.


I actually have a Game Gear. I'm afraid to use it because I fear for my batteries' lives.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> lmao someone thinks Triple H will go to Smackdown and chase the US title.


I'm speechless.




> I actually have a Game Gear. I'm afraid to use it because I fear for my batteries' lives.


Rechargables. :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's the hot shit​


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuckin Gamegear took like 8 batteries.


PSP > PS3


What system software did you downgrade to? Cuz most of the newer games won't play on the older versions.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3790893&postcount=6


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3790893&postcount=6


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Fuckin Gamegear took like 8 batteries.
> 
> 
> PSP > PS3
> ...


I downgraded to 1.5 and then upgraded to 3.03 CE (special version created by some dude so you can emulate games but also have the newer stuff).


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Eminem in the WWE would own.

Eminem could own Cena in a rap.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

TNA-Raven-TNA said:


> If you like wrestling because of characters and storylines (I do) you'll enjoy TNA right now and will have since Russo became involved with the creative.
> 
> If you like wrestling solely for the wrestling then you'll dislike watching iMPACT and dislike Russo's whole philosophy. For individuals who feel like that I point you towards Ring of Honor, wrestling is all they can do.


I bet he has seen Ring of Honor a maximum of twice. He obviously has not seen some of the badass storylines done over the last year or so. I just hate people that are so narrow minded. Its fine if you dislike ROH but saying they are just about ROH is just something else and firmly based on what they have read from other TNA and WWE marks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I bet he has seen Ring of Honor a maximum of twice. He obviously has not seen some of the badass storylines done over the last year or so. I just hate people that are so narrow minded. Its fine if you dislike ROH but saying they are just about ROH is just something else and firmly based on what they have read from other TNA and WWE marks.


That dude is by far the most narrow minded guy on the TNA boards. I don't even bother with him anymore.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Listening to Eminem.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I remember when Dubya, Mac Attack, and Headliner owned him. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3790847&postcount=2

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 



WCW4Life said:


> I downgraded to 1.5 and then upgraded to 3.03 CE (special version created by some dude so you can emulate games but also have the newer stuff).


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- John, what are the lyrics from in your sig?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- John, what are the lyrics from in your sig?


"Long Way Home", by The Offspring. Good song. Check it out sometime.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> "Long Way Home", by The Offspring. Good song. Check it out sometime.


Sweet. I think I'll check it out soon


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: my basketball nickname should we Mr.Fablous, because i had a great game today, best one in years.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's hard as hell to find a Mario rom. Apparently, they've been made completely illegal (as opposed to other Roms that were still allowed for download as long as you own the actual game).


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I just found out that I have high blood pressure. I am in the hypertension area. Fuck. I am not surpised.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've only been using my PSP as an MP3 player for a while.






Might get the Chris Benoit DVD tomorrow.


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

CaLiGula said:


> I've only been using my PSP as an MP3 player for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a great dvd mate, you should pick it up.

whats going on everyone.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Some people are either completely blind or just plain don't understand the word "future".


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

MrMonty said:


> Some people are either completely blind or just plain don't understand the word "future".


# yet to be or coming; "some future historian will evaluate him"
# effective in or looking toward the future; "he was preparing for future employment opportunities"
# the time yet to come
# future(a): coming at a subsequent time or stage; "the future president entered college at the age of 16"; "awaiting future actions on the bill"; "later developments"; "without ulterior argument"
# future(a): (of elected officers) elected but not yet serving; "our next president"
# a verb tense that expresses actions or states in the future
# bulk commodities bought or sold at an agreed price for delivery at a specified future date
# a verb tense or other formation referring to events or states that have not yet happened; "future auxiliary"


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

WCW4life's Foley GIF has gone


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I should be getting Godfather: Black hand for the Wii tomorrow


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Changed the lyrics in my signature. One of my favorite Offspring songs. <3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I should be getting Godfather: Black hand for the Wii tomorrow


Wouldnt that be tough to control on the Wii?


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice avatar and sig Diesel.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Benoit DVD is fucking awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Changed the lyrics in my signature. One of my favorite Offspring songs. <3


Hit that!!!!!!!!!

I posted in your new SVR 2008 thread. Thank me


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WholeDamShow said:


> Nice avatar and sig Diesel.


Thanks. 



Brye said:


> Hit that!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I posted in your new SVR 2008 thread. Thank me


Cool, I'll go check it out. Thank you, good sir.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The Benoit DVD is fucking awesome.


Mostly want it for the Super J cup matches and The Cage match from RAW with Angle(Austin on commentary).


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm looking forward to seeing JBL on Raw tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I'm looking forward to seeing JBL on Raw tonight.


Yo jason. Wassup?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Mostly want it for the Super J cup matches and The Cage match from RAW with Angle(Austin on commentary).


The cage match is good, but not as good as Pyro claims.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'll probably hit 7000 posts by or on Wednesday.

Truth - I post too much. :$


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yo jason. Wassup?


Hey Brye, not much. Just waiting for Raw to start. Less than 5 hours to go.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I hate really really long posts


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tainted Muse said:


> Are there any good PPV's from 2000 - 2005?


I hope I'm not the only one to laugh at this.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Hey Brye, not much. Just waiting for Raw to start. Less than 5 hours to go.


Its only 2 hours till Raw here


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> *Mostly want it for the Super J cup matches* and The Cage match from RAW with Angle(Austin on commentary).


You should buy the entire tourny it's well worth it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I hope I'm not the only one to laugh at this.


Yeah, I laughed at it too. It's one of those pitiful laughs, though.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I made a request for a new banner.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The cage match is good, but not as good as Pyro claims.





That's the wallpaper on my PSP right now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> That's the wallpaper on my PSP right now.


I need wallpaper.

:$


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> Its only 2 hours till Raw here


Lucky. 

Truth: I need 22 rep points for 19,000. :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Lucky.
> 
> Truth: I need 22 rep points for 19,000. :side:


I gotcha. 

Truth - Listening to Stone Sour.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Lucky.
> 
> Truth: I need *10* rep points for 19,000. :side:


Fixed it .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3791197&postcount=1180


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> The cage match is good, but not as good as Pyro claims.


I don't claim it's 5 stars, I just claim it's better than Bret vs Owen. And as far as entertainment, perhaps not wrestling skill, it is.



> The Benoit DVD is fucking awesome.


:agree:

RR 2003 and WM XX are 2 of my absolute favourite matches of all time, a lot of other really good ones too.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> Fixed it .


Thanks Brye and Diesel. 

Truth: I'm going to buy some new Sunglasses tomorrow.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Thanks Brye and Diesel.
> 
> Truth: I'm going to buy some new Sunglasses tomorrow.


And wear them at night? Right?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I havent gotten a new pair of shades for awhile....:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> And wear them at night? Right?


I like that song, no matter what VH1's 50 worst songs ever are :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Thanks Brye and Diesel.
> 
> Truth: I'm going to buy some new Sunglasses tomorrow.


truth: cool Jason.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> And wear them at night? Right?


Of course.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I fuckin' love the song 30/30-150. Pure awesomeness. Tru. :agree:

Truth - Raw in an hour and twenty minutes.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Coverting some video to make some ROME gifs

Truth: Rome is my favorite show on TV I love it more than Heroes


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Coverting some video to make some ROME gifs
> 
> Truth: Rome is my favorite show on TV I love it more than Heroes


My brother watches Rome but I haven't seen it. I have "On Demand" through my digital Cable so I'm thinking about checking it out.

Hot gif BTW.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> My brother watches Rome but I haven't seen it. I have "On Demand" through my digital Cable so I'm thinking about checking it out.
> 
> Hot gif BTW.


You got Comcast digital cable?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Accounting has me completely confused. :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> My brother watches Rome but I haven't seen it. I have "On Demand" through my digital Cable so I'm thinking about checking it out.
> 
> Hot gif BTW.


Watch it from the beginning, it stays very close to the actual story of Cesar, Anthony, and Cleopatra. The production looks damn near big budget movie quality, great acting and tons of action


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> You got Comcast digital cable?


Yeah. It's crazy how much stuff is in the "On Demand" section.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Yeah. It's crazy how much stuff is in the "On Demand" section.


Yeah I know. They got so many different TV shows and Music videos and stuff


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - About to watch Prison Break


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Accounting has me completely confused. :$


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=322062

:side:


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - About to watch Prison Break



Damn i forgot that was back this week will have to remember to download it tomorrow


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Platt said:


> Damn i forgot that was back this week will have to remember to download it tomorrow


hey platt you want to play me n yahoo pool? diesel beat me yesturday


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=322062
> 
> :side:


I wouldn't even know what to ask, that's how confused I am. That's what happens when you miss the first couple weeks of a class. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - About to watch Prison Break


:agree:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:
 

> hey platt you want to play me n yahoo pool? diesel beat me yesturday


I'll play you. Leave the site and wait for me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'll play you. Leave the site and wait for me.


i will stay here, and play yahoo pool. i can do more then one thing at once.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25DaXu1Iy14


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^Botches are so damn funny


ADR LaVey said:


> Yeah. It's crazy how much stuff is in the "On Demand" section.


Comcast overtook Time Warner inmy area, the On Demand is massive. Have you seen the new cocast central


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> i will stay here, and play yahoo pool. i can do more then one thing at once.


My computer will mess up if you don't leave.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I wouldn't even know what to ask, that's how confused I am. That's what happens when you miss the first couple weeks of a class. :sad:


What topic are you on? I'm quite adept at accounting to a certain level...well I used to be anyway


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Comcast overtook Time Warner inmy area, the On Demand is massive. Have you seen the new cocast central


 
Comcast took over Adelphia in my area and made it 10X better. My old on demand sucked


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> My computer will mess up if you don't leave.


no, i won't leave


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> ^^^^Botches are so damn funny
> 
> 
> Comcast overtook Time Warner inmy area, the On Demand is massive. Have you seen the new cocast central


I'm not sure which one I have. I figured they're pretty much all the same.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> What topic are you on? I'm quite adept at accounting to a certain level...well I used to be anyway


Simple stuff, well, it would be if I understood what the fuck my teacher was saying (thick accent) and I came to class more often . Just need the basic rundown. Credit, debit, assets, expenses, capital, etc. :$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> no, i won't leave


Then I can't play pool. My computer has a problem with people playing Yahoo Pool and doing something else at the same time. If you don't leave the site when we play my computer will overload. 

Sorry... This computer sucks at times.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel like liquidating some assets


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kent Jones is having a feud with himself.

I don't know what to think.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Hmm. 

Truth - Watching IFL on TV. It's not UFC, but meh.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Then I can't play pool. My computer has a problem with people playing Yahoo Pool and doing something else at the same time. If you don't leave the site when we play my computer will overload.
> 
> Sorry... This computer sucks at times.


ok, . How does me doing stuff on my computer effect how you play pool on yours?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Hmm.
> 
> Truth - Watching IFL on TV. It's not UFC, but meh.


I hear it sucks.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok, . How does me doing stuff on my computer effect how you play pool on yours?


It's like when I have two pages open at the same time it can't handle it and for some reason if somebody else does that as well it can't take it, either.

So, unless you and I both leave the site we won't be able to play against each other.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Comcast took over Adelphia in my area and made it 10X better. My old on demand sucked


Yea only thing I don't like about comcast is the shitty reminder/timer system

To hell with critically acclaimed shows on prison escape, Im watch my local channel 17's sad version of MMA


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I hear it sucks.


It's not that great, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> It's like when I have two pages open at the same time it can't handle it and for some reason if somebody else does that as well it can't take it, either.
> 
> So, unless you and I both leave the site we won't be able to play against each other.


oh ok then. So where should we meet? in what pool room? 

truth: i think Rudy Gay might be rookie of the year in the NBA.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> oh ok then. So where should we meet? in what pool room?
> 
> truth: i think Rudy Gay might be rookie of the year in the NBA.


What room would you like?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeff, you're not taking that shit seriously, are you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pride was on ESPN the other night.


I cried tears of boredom.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Simple stuff, well, it would be if I understood what the fuck my teacher was saying (thick accent) and I came to class more often . Just need the basic rundown. Credit, debit, assets, expenses, capital, etc. :$


I'll give ya a quick layman's rundown 

Credit: This is a figure in your accounts that represents monetary income. EG, revenue from ticket sales for the WWE would be a credit in the accounts.

Debit: This is a figure in your accounts that represents a monetary outgoing. EG, the wages of the WWE's wrestlers would be a debit in the accounts.

Assets: These are something owned by the company that represents value. EG, the WWE headquarters would be a fixed asset. Similarily, if someone owed the WWE money, they would be a current asset.

Liability: The opposite of an asset. When ECW owed Rob Van Dam $150,000 that was a current liability. Similarily, if they had a mortgage on the hammerstein, that would be a long term liability.

Expenses: These are the daily outgoings in your accounts. Wages, electricity bills, rent etc.

Capital: In terms of what you are probably studying at the moment, capital is the amount of wealth the company started off with.

Edit: It is a wrestling site


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> What room would you like?


i don't care. and no diesel.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> i don't care. and no diesel.


Whats your name on there?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Pride was on ESPN the other night.
> 
> 
> I cried tears of boredom.


Pride has has some good fights, Iv seen some damn good ones on CSN


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Pride has has some good fights, Iv seen some damn good ones on CSN


That Cro Cop dude beat the hell out of some jobber. That was the only good part.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> I'll give ya a quick layman's rundown


 



....



 

Oh, I got most of that. Thanks Monty.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Snake said:


> She needs premium, dude! PREMIUM!!!!


Yeah, IFL bored me so I turned to The Simpsons, and that just happened.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, IFL bored me so I turned to The Simpsons, and that just happened.


The episode when Homer bought Snake's car from the prison auction?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> The episode when Homer bought Snake's car from the prison auction?


Yep.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, i meant laymans because the actual definitions are confusing as hell  Glad to be of assistance


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yep.


Good episode.


----------



## BigRed01 (Dec 22, 2005)

Truthly, I'm having a moment of clarity. You ever have one of those? 

A moment when you just think to yourself, "There is something important I have to do right now."

I'm not talking about getting up and doing some chore around the house. But rather, something on a grand scale. Just some epiphany of some sort. The extent of which I don't know.

Nonetheless, I had a moment like that. But instead of finding the truth behind this revelation, I'm just going to take another drink of my ice tea.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Good episode.


Yep.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

BigRed01 said:


> Truthly, I'm having a moment of clarity. You ever have one of those?
> 
> A moment when you just think to yourself, "There is something important I have to do right now."
> 
> ...


:ns


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I got JDL to leave it looks like. Not to bright is he.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tainted Muse said:


> Are there any good PPV's from 2000 - 2005?


Tears actually rolled down my face.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yep.


Very nice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Tears actually rolled down my face.


:lmao:lmao


I lawls'd


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s9XPVj92Bc

:lmao

Oh look, it ends with Ashley. How convenient.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- I got JDL to leave it looks like. Not to bright is he.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> I lawls'd



How can a so called wrestling fan even ask such a question?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> How can a so called wrestling fan even ask such a question?


My guess, he stopped watching wrestling in 99 then just started again in 2006.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How anyone could get into WWE now a days I don't know, it sucks. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How can a so called wrestling fan even ask such a question?


Must be a Cena fan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How anyone could get into WWE now a days I don't know, it sucks. :side:


Its not always bad :side:. But its nothing compared to years ago


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s9XPVj92Bc
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Oh look, it ends with Ashley. How convenient.


In your Hase > In your house :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Must be a Cena fan.


No he must be a Batista fan, the worst sort of fans.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> In your Hase > In your house :agree:


Did you see Hogan? He didnt even want to job on one move. :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Must be a Cena fan.


I believe the smiley equivalent of your banner is

 > :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No he must be a Batista fan, the worst sort of fans.


Nah, Cena fans are worse.



Uglier too.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Great.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Nah, Cena fans are worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Uglier too.



Chain Gang > All.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I believe the smiley equivalent of your banner is
> 
> > :side:


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*Insert picture of that Cena fan who was heart broken when he lost some match*

You know the one I'm talking about. The little blonde kid.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Did you see Hogan? He didnt even want to job on one move. :lmao


who won that match, Taker or hogan...


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* made my first GIF http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3791609&postcount=3886


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> *Insert picture of that Cena fan who was heart broken when he lost some match*
> 
> You know the one I'm talking about. The little blonde kid.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Chain Gang > All.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WrestleMania 24 is going to be in Orlando.

I know they did it just to piss off TNA when they get a look at the buyrates compared to their events. I just know it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- ^^^^^ :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

luv it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Switching up sig. Banner request...


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Found the best pwnd gif ever. Prepare to be repped people.

Edit: I only had enough for the 3 people above me


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> WrestleMania 24 is going to be in Orlando.
> 
> I know they did it just to piss off TNA when they get a look at the buyrates compared to their events. I just know it.


truth: i thought WM24 was suppose to be in Las Vegas, looks like i was wrong .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Found the best pwnd gif ever. Prepare to be repped people.


I better be recieving this. Remember who created your beloved 24 gif.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Found the best pwnd gif ever. Prepare to be repped people.
> 
> Edit: I only had enough for the 3 people above me


Great.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: i'm here


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Found the best pwnd gif ever. Prepare to be repped people.
> 
> Edit: I only had enough for the 3 people above me


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Edit: I only had enough for the 3 people above me


Post it then, I want to see it. :cuss:

EDIT ~ Nevermind.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: listening to Dr. Dre 2001 album.Love this album. :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Post it then, I want to see it. :cuss:
> 
> EDIT ~ Nevermind.




Truth:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Great.


 Hey KIF you got time.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I want to see the gif. :sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

o shit :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth:


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JBL owning HBK:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I wan't HBK to superkcik JBL or JBL do a clothesline from Hell, either way I'll mark out


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

HAHA! That gif is fuckin' priceless! :lmao

Gold, Monty. Gold.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: My Namie "Live Style" concert VCD came today. I couldn't afford the DVD that shit cost $58. Japanese shit cost do damn much. :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've always loved that gif. :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: My Namie "Live Style" concert VCD came today. I couldn't afford the DVD that shit cost $58. Japanese shit cost do damn much. :no:


hi tempest whats up?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Raw's on now, in Canuck land.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Masters is getting on my nerves what's the point of doing this if he's not going to win a match

EDIT: oh shits getting broke unless masters Bitches out of this


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> hi tempest whats up?


Nothin, I'm half reading, ripping/listening to Dr. Dre 2001 album & posting around.  U?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - WWE must make a shit load off those DX glow sticks. There's tons of them in every arena.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - WWE must make a shit load off those DX glow sticks. There's tons of them in every arena.


And one half of DX isnt even active right now


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

Truth: Watching raw right now

Nice gif Brye.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL is getting MASSIVE heat. :agree:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tempest said:


> ^


I'm being serious. It's Raw, a LIVE show, not taped like SD!. He's getting the hell booed out of him.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

the push Lashley is getting isn't even funny


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Nothin, I'm half reading, ripping/listening to Dr. Dre 2001 album & posting around.  U?


i had a big game today. 40 points, 15 rebounds, 8 stelas, and 4 blocks, this is my best game in years. are you shocked i put up big numbers like this?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Motherfucker. :no:

Very predictable...


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Motherfucker. :no:
> 
> Very predictable...


u talking about the JBL segment?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I hope SD scrapped the Vickie Guererro thing for good. I hope it never happens


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I liked that promo. Enjoyable.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WholeDamShow said:


> u talking about the JBL segment?


Yeah, the ending.

Truth ~ HBK currently sucks. No...not because of what just happened. He just does. No longer wrestling great matches, delivering bland, shitty promos and generally wasting space. I'll laugh when Cena beats him and the rest of the board is pissed as fuck.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth : I have a VERY severe taste for chinese food. I damn near cried when I saw an ad with shrimp lo mein on it :yum: I miss my old chinese spot in brookyln. 


jeffdivalover said:


> i had a big game today. 40 points, 15 rebounds, 8 stelas, and 4 blocks, this is my best game in years. are you shocked i put up big numbers like this?


Thats great man, awesome stats. You get a cyber kiss for that.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Spoiler



Truth - Edge better not fuckin' lose his MITB spot.


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

Spoiler



I would rather have him loose it so he can still remain undefeated at wm instead of loosing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Truth - Edge better not fuckin' lose his MITB spot.





Spoiler



Yeah I know


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I forgot RAW was on...I guess I'll watch it. Later dudes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I forgot RAW was on...I guess I'll watch it. Later dudes.


Bye Tempest


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Later, T.

Truth - The Masterpiece depush continues.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth : I have a VERY severe taste for chinese food. I damn near cried when I saw an ad with shrimp lo mein on it :yum: I miss my old chinese spot in brookyln.
> 
> Thats great man, awesome stats. You get a cyber kiss for that.


aww thanks . one of my friends keep saying, you lucky basterd! when ever i make a shot lol. So how is life going?


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

Spoiler



Here comes edge.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- I hope SD scrapped the Vickie Guererro thing for good. I hope it never happens


when Rey returns he's supposed to be one of the 8 big Stars of WWE and not supposed to be involved in a Eddie Related storyline anymore



Spoiler



I hope Carlito wins


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> when Rey returns he's supposed to be one of the 8 big Stars of WWE and not supposed to be involved in a Eddie Related storyline anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the thing about her possibly being GM


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Truth - Edge better not fuckin' lose his MITB spot.





Spoiler



Orton will cost Edge the spot, Flair or Carlito win the battle royal. Vince takes Orton's spot away for interference. Edge vs Orton at WM



Bank on it!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I meant the thing about her possibly being GM


:$

why do women act like they don't have any independence or there the only people that get offended the shit get's on my nerves


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn your good! If that happens, I'm giving you 500 points


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Damn your good! If that happens, I'm giving you 500 points





Spoiler



They're clearly fueding, and Edge wouldn't have lost his spot to only get it back. That makes no sense.

And MITB is traditionally a mid card match. They're both main event, and Edge has already won it so him being in again is pointless.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Blehblueblehblah.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You pose a pretty good point



Spoiler



I figured they did it to get Edge out of WM because of his jaw injury


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh God that would suck...Say it ain't so.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Abyss said:


> Blehblueblehblah.


So you understand



Spoiler



If Carlito wins I'll rep everyone on this page(that a great gift :side


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Spoiler



Nice theory, Pyro. I can see it happening.

But the thing is, I actually want Edge in MITB. Not Flair or Carlito. I figure he would be more entertaining in that match, than both of those guys combined. 

If it does happen though, I wonder who would take Orton's spot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> You pose a pretty good point
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



A jaw injury isnt TOO serious. A lot of guys work hurt, Lesnar wrestled with broken ribs for a month or 2 and that's worse than a jaw injury. They can't leave him off the card but a ladder match isn't wise as Orton can protect him better in a 1 on 1 match and the Observer or one of the top sites was reporting a split soon anyways for other reasons.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i know who wins MITB match its no surprise.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A jaw injury isnt TOO serious. A lot of guys work hurt, Lesnar wrestled with broken ribs for a month or 2 and that's worse than a jaw injury. They can't leave him off the card but a ladder match isn't wise as Orton can protect him better in a 1 on 1 match and the Observer or one of the top sites was reporting a split soon anyways for other reasons.





Spoiler



Well it looks like we were wrong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looks like we were wrong





Spoiler



He's still in? I'm on a delay. It's 15 minutes behind.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He's still in? I'm on a delay. It's 15 minutes behind.





Spoiler



Edge won it by sneaking from outside and elimanating Flair to win. He stayed outside nearly the whole thing


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spoiler



CARLITO SHOULD OF BEEN SCREWED NOT FLAIR


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL! :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Edge won it by sneaking from outside and elimanating Flair to win. He stayed outside nearly the whole thing


SON OF A FUCKING BITCH



Spoiler



I wanted Orton out of that match. I'm pretty sure Kennedy's gonna win anyways, it's either him or Orton. I'm just slightly skeptical on if they'll give it to Orton. It doesn't make sense from my point of view but the WWE tends to not make sense sometimes. If we got rid of Orton I'd know for an absolute 100 percent that Kennedy was winning. Now I'm about 90 percent sure.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Orton's gonna win MITB.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> SON OF A FUCKING BITCH
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The only reason I can see Orton winning is if Cena retains because he is the only main eventer on Raw that Cena hasnt feuded with. But if they have him start feuding with Edge, then it will be more obvious Kennedy will win. Its pretty damn obvious Both Hardyz, Booker, Finlay or Punk will win


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Someone summarize RAW so far in 342 words or less plz.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kennedy has more of a chance but there's an outside shot of Orton winning. It's either Orton or Kennedy though, make no mistake of thinking anyone else has a chance.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spoiler



Eugene is going to get his Head shaved


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Someone summarize RAW so far in 342 words or less plz.


Nothing special.

I did it in 2. Nice. What's my prize?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Orton will win Money in the Bank and him and Edge will feud over it :agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Someone summarize RAW so far in 342 words or less plz.


JBL told HBK he wasn't wrestling, cut a promo on him, HBK responded, hit him with SCM, Lashley broke the Masterlock, Orton told Edge he has to win his spot back in the battle royal and he did. So far that's it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nothing special.
> 
> I did it in 2. Nice. What's my prize?


A 

:hb

Smiley.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> JBL told HBK he wasn't wrestling, cut a promo on him, HBK responded, hit him with SCM, Lashley broke the Masterlock, Orton told Edge he has to win his spot back in the battle royal and he did. So far that's it.


So that's why they've been doing the Masterlock the last few weeks.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> A
> 
> :hb
> 
> Smiley.


Wicked. I always wanted one of those.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im heading out, later everyone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> So that's why they've been doing the Masterlock the last few weeks.


Pretty much. Now you'll never see him again


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro put Spoiler tags on your post

truth: I knew it


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The current segment on RAW is greatness :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - The current segment on RAW is greatness :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm going to the video store in a bit, to rent God Of War 1. 

I'm going to game on that tonight like no tomorrow. Never played it before, but heard it's awesome. :agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Pyro put Spoiler tags on your post
> 
> truth: I knew it


I don't see why I have to since it already happened.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - He gave him a Hogan hair cut


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I mark for the Billionaire Bitch Slap.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm going to the video store in a bit, to rent God Of War 1.
> 
> I'm going to game on that tonight like no tomorrow. Never played it before, but heard it's awesome. :agree:


If you enjoy video games, you'll enjoy GOW


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Dat be true?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Diesel*
> Truth - I'm going to the video store in a bit, to rent God Of War 1.
> 
> I'm going to game on that tonight like no tomorrow. Never played it before, but heard it's awesome.


I've recently just picked up GOW1 and it's greatness I'm half way through it and I'll pick up GOD2 this weekend hopefully.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't see why I have to since it already happened.


my bad i thought RAW didn't air everywhere at once my mistake :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vince is the man:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I've recently just picked up GOW1 and it's greatness I'm half way through it and I'll pick up GOD2 this weekend hopefully.


Thats one of the best games I have ever played


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I've heard nothing but good stuff about GOW, so I do have high hopes for it. I like games like that, so I doubt I won't like it.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth - I hate Donte Stallworth now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never played God Of War. Is it on PS2?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

was the slap Vince gave Lashley a billionare bitch slap

The Eugene one was priceless


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Never played God Of War. Is it on PS2?


Yep. Only for the PS2


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Never played God Of War. Is it on PS2?


Yes. Play it now.



Abyss said:


> Truth - I hate Donte Stallworth now.


Welcome to the club.

:hb


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I've heard nothing but good stuff about GOW, so I do have high hopes for it. I like games like that, so I doubt I won't like it.


Holt told me part 2 is even better which is hard to believe.



> Thats one of the best games I have ever played


It's right up there with some of my favorites.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll rent the damn thing soon.

Is it a challenging game or easy or in the middle?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Is it me or is Melina's voice waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more manly than it was when she used to be on Smackdown


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I'll rent the damn thing soon.
> 
> Is it a challenging game or easy or in the middle?


It's hard in some areas but you wont get pissed and stopped playing it like GTA games.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've been halfway paying attention to Raw and I thought that it was Melina in the ring the whole time.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Yes. Play it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking Patriots have to taint these great players. They are like the ultimate heels in the NFL.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> It's hard in some areas but you wont get pissed and stopped playing it like GTA games.


I see. Least it shouldn't be too hard. Can't beat those damn GTA games without cheats.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I beat GTA without cheats!...Took me a long time though


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I see. Least it shouldn't be too hard. Can't beat those damn GTA games without cheats.


So damn true


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eugene's getting his head shaved. :lmao :lmao :lmao

I absolutely fucking DESPISE Eugene with every fibre of my being so this is a mark the fuck out moment.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I couldn't imagine GTA without cheats. I fire so damn much, I'd run out of bullets killing one person. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I couldn't imagine GTA without cheats. I fire so damn much, I'd run out of bullets killing one person. :$


You need to be resourceful


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- I beat GTA without cheats!...Took me a long time though


I beat Vice City Stories without cheating, all the other games you have to cheat, they wan't you to cheat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There is no heel above Vince McMahon.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I couldn't imagine GTA without cheats. I fire so damn much, I'd run out of bullets killing one person. :$


:agree: GTA + Cheats= A lot of fun.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> :agree: GTA + Cheats= A lot of fun.


I've been meaning to ask you this for awhile.

You're a big Stone Sour fan. What are some good songs by them? I've heard virtually everything off their new album, but that's it.

Truth - Eugene earned his paycheck tonight.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

One time on Smackdown Here comes the pain Kane became my women's champion I think Vince saw that on my game and got the idea that Ashley is perfect for the title


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> You're a big Stone Sour fan. What are some good songs by them? I've heard virtually everything off their new album, but that's it.


-Orchids
-Inhale
-Get inside
-Tar poo 
-Idle hands
-Monolith


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Just witnessed the scariest moment of my life, on Raw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> You're a big Stone Sour fan. What are some good songs by them? I've heard virtually everything off their new album, but that's it.


Bother is their best song. That's not on their new album. You may have heard it already as it's been played all over the place but I could upload it anyways.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Johnny Nitro >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Candice on the mic

:no:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> -Orchids
> -Inhale
> -Get inside
> -Tar poo
> ...


*Orchids
Get Inside


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth-


Spoiler



Khail almost killed Ashley, I was about to run to raw and destroy him. Scared the shit out of me


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> -Orchids
> -Inhale
> -Get inside
> -Tar poo
> ...


Cool, I'll hunt those songs down later on tonight or tomorrow. Thanks, dude.



> Bother is their best song. That's not on their new album. You may have heard it already as it's been played all over the place but I could upload it anyways.


I've never heard it before. I would appreciate an upload.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fuck the King, I wanted Ashley to be destroyed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spoiler



Khail almost killed Ashley, I was about to run to raw and destroy him. Scared the shit out of me 



That happened?

MARKOUT. :lmao

EDIT ~ Oh God damn it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



King saved her


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck Lawler.

Truth ~ That will be Mac's custom title tomorrow.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> King saved her


Oh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Lawler = my new favorite wrestler


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Candice is so horrible on the mic:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Khali should've broken the penis that's attached to Ashley's neck.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Khali should've broken the penis that's attached to Ashley's neck.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Raw's pointless at the moment, so right now seems like a good time to go rent GOW. 

Be back in a bit.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Here.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- Here.


Hi KIF


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

whatsup KIF


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ At least Khali got to grab Ashley by the throat. When I get MDI back I'll gif it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Brye



MoveMent™ said:


> whatsup KIF


Just watching Raw.

Banner request....


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I just bowled Bermuda all out for 5 on Lara Cricket.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh Jesus...Grisham. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Oh Jesus...Grisham. :no:


Yeah, Im even a bit mad King saved Ashley now


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Oh Jesus...Grisham. :no:


Coach should have joined J.R. or JBL, since he is there...


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I love FS' sig & avy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin's movie = Box Office hit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Coach should have joined J.R. or JBL, since he is there...


Knowing WWE, nearly 2 hours later, JBL is still recieving "medical attention" from the SCM hence why he isn't there.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Knowing WWE, nearly 2 hours later,* JBL* *is still recieving "medical attention"* from the SCM hence why he isn't there.


yep.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I love FS' sig & avy.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Knowing WWE, nearly 2 hours later, JBL is still recieving "medical attention" from the SCM hence why he isn't there.


Awful, but I wouldn't put it pass them.

Truth- The Main Event should be good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hahahaha, Edge is awesome.

Orton as a face is gonna bomb so badly.....again.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Hahahaha, Edge is awesome.
> 
> Orton as a face is gonna bomb so badly.....again.


He'll be just as entertaining as Lashley.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Eugene looks better bald



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> He'll be just as entertaining as Lashley.


:ns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> He'll be just as entertaining as Lashley.


Honestly I like Bobby more as it is...


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Quick question: how does WWE 24/7 On Demand work? I subscribed to it yesterday, but the list is very specific and limited. Do they change the available content I can view every few days, or every week, or something?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Quick question: how does WWE 24/7 On Demand work? I subscribed to it yesterday, but the list is very specific and limited. Do they change the available content I can view every few days, or every week, or something?


I haven't looked through it but your answer might be here. Won't hurt to try to find it at least.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWE_24/7


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Honestly I like Bobby more as it is...


If you like people with no personality I guess thats fine...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

HBK told Grisham(whatever the ***** name is) to shut up


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> If you like people with no personality I guess thats fine...


I said like more, not like...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WTF??????????????????????

they didn't


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

The STFU is the most embarrassing piece of shit finisher ever.

:no:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks a lot, Pyro. Waiting a month for stuff to really change sucks, but oh well. The worst part is that this month, the legend category is Hulk Hogan. Please, kill me now...

Oh, and fans vote on WWE.com what they want to see the most the next month....juuuuust grrrrreat. I'll have Hulk Hogan and The Rock flooding my WWE 24/7 for fucking ages.


> The STFU is the most embarrassing piece of shit finisher ever.


I don't ask much from Cena. He has talent, he's improving, my little sister is a big fan of him, he's a very giving person...what more could I want? Not much...

JUST FUCKING TOUCH THE GUYS HEAD DURING THE SUBMISSION MOVE! He just hovers his arm around their head and flexes! THERE'S NOTHING TO ACTUALLY TAP TO!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I said like more, not like...


Ah alrights, I getcha.

Truth- I didn't like that ending. :no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't believe they that just happened

:lmao :lmao Cena was freaked when Taker's music hit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> The STFU is the most embarrassing piece of shit finisher ever.
> 
> :no:


Cena's not an expert with that hold, that's why it doesn't look good. They just said "you're gonna have a submission!" one day and told him to do it. When William Regal locks in it it looks like it should.



> Thanks a lot, Pyro. Waiting a month for stuff to really change sucks, but oh well. The worst part is that this month, the legend category is Hulk Hogan. Please, kill me now...
> 
> Oh, and fans vote on WWE.com what they want to see the most the next month....juuuuust grrrrreat. I'll have Hulk Hogan and The Rock flooding my WWE 24/7 for fucking ages.


That's why I just buy what I want on DVD's and watch that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

OMG BENOIT TAPPED TO THE FU

WWE= WORST WRESTLING EVER


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth-


Spoiler



I cant fucking beleive Benoit tapped to that STFU piece of shit finish


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Cena's not an expert with that hold, that's why it doesn't look good. They just said "you're gonna have a submission!" one day and told him to do it. When William Regal locks in it it looks like it should.


Yeah I know, that's why I said STFU and not STF, which is a fine submission in general. It's not "hard" to make it look convincing though, I don't understand why he has to make it so shitty. Guess it's just his gimmick, whatever that is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The IWC is gonna kill people.

Now all that's left is for Cena to make Punk tap.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I so wanted Cena to do it. I was begging him. I cant believe the WWE of all things got me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth: :cuss:

Why is it that anybody wearing Pink and Black within 100 feet of Shawn Micheals gets screwed?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> OMG BENOIT TAPPED TO THE FU
> 
> WWE= WORST WRESTLING EVER


:lmao, FU.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

'Cause he's fuckin' superman.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth: :cuss:
> 
> Why is it that anybody wearing Pink and Black within 100 feet of Shawn Micheals gets screwed?


I GET IT CAUSE BRET HART WORE PINK AND BLACK AND GOTSCREWED TOOO!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Why is it that anybody wearing Pink and Black within 100 feet of Shawn Micheals gets screwed?


Hahahaha.

Don't forget he's Canadian, and from Alberta, and trained with Bret in the Dungeon...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I believe I'll call it "The Shawn effect".


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I believe I'll call it "The Shawn effect".


:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Next month on WWE 24/7 On Demand said:


> Judgment Day 2002 – Incredible night of action headlined by Hulk Hogan defending the WWE Championship vs. The Undertaker. *A Hell in a Cell match which pits Triple H vs. Chris Jericho.* Plus, Stone Cold Steve Austin must battle both The Big Show and Ric Flair in a Handicap Match.
> 
> The Legends of Wrestling: Greatest Rivalries – Mick Foley, Michaels Hayes, Jerry “The King” Lawler and Eric Bischoff join host Jim Ross for a no-holds-barred discussion about wrestling’s all-time rivalries. *This episode focuses on Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Vince McMahon* and Nick Bockwinkel vs. Curt Hennig.
> 
> ...


Okay, for $7 a month, I am pleased.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I should watch Finlay vs Cena right after this match to compare.

If I can find it...I saw it in my collection the other day.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Okay, for $7 a month, I am pleased.


You also get every PPV a month or two after they happen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm in need of a new banner.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I should watch Finlay vs Cena right after this match to compare.
> 
> If I can find it...I saw it in my collection the other day.


It's not a fair comparison. Cena/Finlay got more time, and Shawn wasn't around.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm in need of a new banner.


ditto


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

What do you two guys want? I can make a decent banner to hold you over until you can request or whatever. Send me a PM so I don't miss it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wonder if Benoit feels like less of a man for agreeing to tap (especially to that STFU) instead of just taking the FU.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Taker's gong = markout. 

I don't like Batista wrestling, though...:no:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: I need to go buy food

Truth: It takes a real man to tap out even if its against their better judgment.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Guys like Benoit and Triple H tapping to that piece of shit is shameful.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Truth: It takes a real man to tap out even if its against their better judgment.


It takes a realer man to call that a submission move. 

And Crowley, what's with my quote in your sig? Believe it or not, I don't over-analyze shit.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Hello. I missed RAW. Can someone tell me what happened with Shad/Coach?

How many titles did Shad win tonight? And how many awesome, show stealing promos did The Coach give?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Yeah, I just came back from the video store with God Of War. So I put it in, and the shit freezes right away. I took it out and cleaned it off, but still, the fucker froze. Tried it about 5 times now. So, I'm now heading back to the video store to return, and seeing as that was the only copy of the game, I'm going home empty handed.

Lame? You fuckin' bet. :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Truth: It takes a real man to tap out even if its against their better judgment.


That's true.

Plus I can have Benoit make Cena tap out numerous times on SvR.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Yeah, I just came back from the video store with God Of War. So I put it in, and the shit freezes right away. I took it out and cleaned it off, but still, the fucker froze. Tried it about 5 times now. So, I'm now heading back to the video store to return, and seeing as that was the only copy of the game, I'm going home empty handed.
> 
> Lame? You fuckin' bet. :no:


Dude that sucks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I enjoyed Cena beating HHH with the STFU. Even though HHH is a much better wrestler than Cena.

I like Cena more, shoot me.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Yeah, I just came back from the video store with God Of War. So I put it in, and the shit freezes right away. I took it out and cleaned it off, but still, the fucker froze. Tried it about 5 times now. So, I'm now heading back to the video store to return, and seeing as that was the only copy of the game, I'm going home empty handed.
> 
> Lame? You fuckin' bet. :no:


That does indeed suck...but imagine the same thing happening to an Xbox 360. Two of them.

Yeah, your luck > mine :no: 

By the way; which God Of War?

And Pyro, Cena certainly is talented, no question. Shouldn't have to request being shot for liking him more than HHH


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I enjoyed Cena beating HHH with the STFU. Even though HHH is a much better wrestler than Cena.
> 
> I like Cena more, shoot me.


die


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

> And Crowley, what's with my quote in your sig? Believe it or not, I don't over-analyze shit.


lol



> How many titles did Shad win tonight? And how many awesome, show stealing promos did The Coach give?


lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> die


I'm going to...from laughter...if he beats Michaels with it.

He's (Cena) winning either way, no question, I like HBK but DX Shawn has been really bad lately though, in terms of entertainment.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I like HBK but DX Shawn has been really bad lately though, in terms of entertainment.


He's trying to be like the old HBK..... minus the balls.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

lol? 101? So I assume Coach gave one awesome promo and the #1 Contenders Cryme Tyme won the Tag Titles? k, thanks Crowley.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> lol? 101? So I assume Coach gave one awesome promo and the #1 Contenders Cryme Tyme won the Tag Titles? k, thanks Crowley.


Shad made a suprise apperance at the end of the show and beat Cena.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Missed Raw, don't care.

Hello everyone


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anybody got thought's of the masterlock being brocken?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* New gif.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Anybody got thought's of the masterlock being brocken?


Yeah. Chris Masters' career is over.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hulk Hogan came back and Shad killed him with a right hook.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I wonder if Benoit feels like less of a man for agreeing to tap (especially to that STFU) instead of just taking the FU.


My guess is he pissed off a road agent


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Watching Punk vs. Danielson from ROH Reborn Stage 1


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Hulk Hogan came back and Shad killed him with a right hook.


He does throw a damn good punch.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Missed Raw, don't care.
> 
> Hello everyone


I wish I could say the same. I'm pretty hyped about this Shad main event push.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah. Chris Masters' career is over.


Really......... You think so??


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He does throw a damn good punch.


That's about the only thing he has going for him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> My guess is he pissed off a road agent


He tapped to the most pushed man in the company, which doesn't hurt his credibility (not to the casuals anyways). I doubt it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> My guess is he pissed off a road agent


He probably pissed off Malenko by making a 'short' joke.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Watching Punk vs. Danielson from ROH Reborn Stage 1


Great match. The show overall is fun one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Really......... You think so??


Seeing as Masters hasn't done anything for months except Masterlock challenges.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's about the only thing he has going for him.


AMP did you ever find that song you were looking for


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3792966&postcount=146


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's about the only thing he has going for him.


:cuss:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I'm pretty hyped about this Shad main event push.


It's a huge push, in fact, the WrestleMania main event has been changed, with Shad vs. Mark Henry for the WWE title now on the cards. Cryme Tyme will also defeat..I mean wrestle 7 teams to retain the Tag Team titles, and Shad will win the MITB despite not even being entered in it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3792966&postcount=146


He's a gimmick poster, doesn't suprise me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Seeing as Masters hasn't done anything for months except Masterlock challenges.


Yeah you're probably right, well if he does leave then he had a short career.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3792966&postcount=146


Why is he still around?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He's a gimmick poster, doesn't suprise me.


Oh, I know it.

Truth ~ I would honestly give Kurt Angle at the prime of his career a 50. No sarcasm. I wouldn't give anyone else a perfect score for every category.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> AMP did you ever find that song you were looking for


No 

I googled lyrics and everything and couldn't find what it was. All I remember is that one part of the chorus too so it's not like I had much to go by.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

will94 said:


> It's a huge push, in fact, the WrestleMania main event has been changed, with Shad vs. Mark Henry for the WWE title now on the cards. Cryme Tyme will also defeat..I mean wrestle 7 teams to retain the Tag Team titles, and Shad will win the MITB despite not even being entered in it.


:hb 

I hope he turns on that punk JTG. He's doing nothing but holding Shad back.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

....there are some CZW fans saying the ROH/CZW COD wasn't hardcore at all.

Not liking the match is one thing, finding it boring is an opinion...saying it wasn't hardcore is a lie, plain and simple. But, to be fair, no one was lit on fire, so maybe it really wasn't hardcore...~_~


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No
> 
> I googled lyrics and everything and couldn't find what it was. All I remember is that one part of the chorus too so it's not like I had much to go by.


Did you see RVDtito's new vid?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeezy want's to be a gangster so bad



AMPLine4Life said:


> No
> 
> I googled lyrics and everything and couldn't find what it was. All I remember is that one part of the chorus too so it's not like I had much to go by.


that sucks


Wacky wave inflatable arm waving something man if your watching Family Guy you know what i'm talking about


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Did you see RVDtito's new vid?


I actually just watched it. It was pretty boring to be honest because they didn't claim that Chris Benoit can't wrestle. The Kent Jones impersonation was solid though.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just came back from the video store, for a second time tonight. :sad:

Really, really does suck. I was looking forward to playing the first GOW. Bah, fuck it.

Anywho, thanks for uploading that song for me, Pyro. I appreciate it. I'm going to start on it now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> ....there are some CZW fans saying the ROH/CZW COD wasn't hardcore at all.
> 
> Not liking the match is one thing, finding it boring is an opinion...saying it wasn't hardcore is a lie, plain and simple. But, to be fair, no one was lit on fire, so maybe it really wasn't hardcore...~_~


Upload it if you have it. I'll watch a violent fight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Just came back from the video store, for a second time tonight. :sad:
> 
> Really, really does suck. I was looking forward to playing the first GOW. Bah, fuck it.
> 
> Anywho, thanks for uploading that song for me, Pyro. I appreciate it. I'm going to start on it now.


Did you check out my song yet?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I actually just watched it. It was pretty boring to be honest because they didn't claim that Chris Benoit can't wrestle. The Kent Jones impersonation was solid though.


Meh, it wasn't going to live up to the hype unless they did something crazy.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Just came back from the video store, for a second time tonight. :sad:
> 
> Really, really does suck. I was looking forward to playing the first GOW. Bah, fuck it.
> 
> Anywho, thanks for uploading that song for me, Pyro. I appreciate it. I'm going to start on it now.


You did rent something, right? You didn't just waste all that time did you?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Just came back from the video store, for a second time tonight. :sad:
> 
> Really, really does suck. I was looking forward to playing the first GOW. Bah, fuck it.
> 
> Anywho, thanks for uploading that song for me, Pyro. I appreciate it. I'm going to start on it now.


Edit your post in Victoria's new pics to put 10/10 or get red repped.:evil:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Meh, it wasn't going to live up to the hype unless they did something crazy.


They could have at least lit an effigy of Kent Jones on fire.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They could have at least lit an effigy of Kent Jones on fire.


Not a good thing to do to the (self proclaimed) God of the Internet.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Not a good thing to do to the (self proclaimed) God of the Internet.


Never said it was a good thing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They could have at least lit an effigy of Kent Jones on fire.


They should have put him on a pole first


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: the last time I was interested in TNA was when Rhyno burnt the old ECW belt


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They should have put him on a pole first


Russo style.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kent Jones should be strapped to a giant steel World Wrestling Entertainment logo and have darts thrown at him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Kent Jones should be strapped to a giant steel World Wrestling Entertainment logo and have darts thrown at him.


I think I dreamt that once...and every day after that.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

The sexiest thing you can do for a man is embraced his farts


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Kent Jones should be strapped to a giant steel World Wrestling Entertainment logo and have darts thrown at him.


 
:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who do u think will put up the best style in the MITB?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Who do u think will put up the best style in the MITB?


Jeff Hardy...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The logic in that Cage of Death thread amuses me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Jeff Hardy...


:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Hardy'z, Edge and Punk can all fit in a ladder match style well.

Not so much the others, particularly Finlay, who I guess would be considered the "least proficient" with a ladder, but he put in a good performance last year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The Hardy'z, Edge and Punk can all fit it a ladder match style well.
> 
> Not so much the others, particularly Finlay, who I guess would be considered the "least proficient" with a ladder, but he put in a good performance last year.


Finlay put on a good show last year


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

knightmace said:


> :agree:


Your acting like that is a good thing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Your acting like that is a good thing.


Not saying he'll win though but make the match have action.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Finlay put on a good show last year


What I just said. loz

I'm just saying, while he's the best in ring wrestler in the match, his style is the least proficent with ladders. It's a straight up I want to beat you with my fists style.

On the other hand, it's still violence, which is up his alley. I'm not saying he can't work ladder matches, but all 7 other men are more gimmick workers than him.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You did rent something, right? You didn't just waste all that time did you?


I rented God Of War originally. It didn't work, hence my second trip to the video store.

Truth - Listening to that Bother song now. Sounds good so far.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I rented God Of War originally. It didn't work, hence my second trip to the video store.


He was asking you if you rented something else since you made another trip.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

How come you never have your own opinion knightmace?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh. No, I didn't. God Of War was the only thing I was interested in.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Changed my sig


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Corey Taylor (I think that's his name) gives an awesome vocal performance in this song. I still can't believe this is the same lead singer from Slipknot.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Changed my sig


Get a Rampage sig :cuss:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm watching raw it just started. I wish jbl would shut up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I'm watching raw it just started. I wish jbl would shut up.


.................


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I'm watching raw it just started. I wish jbl would shut up.


Well ur in for a big suprise Nas


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Upload it if you have it. I'll watch a violent fight.


I NEVER SHOWED YOU THE ROH/CZW COD?! Right now I think it's my favorite match, ever. I don't expect you to like it half as much, since you won't understand the turns/surprises/etc as you didn't follow the fued and stuff. But, you get to see about 900 ROH fans and 400 CZW fans yell at each other, with every ROH fan throwing whatever they could into the ring (meaning water bottle, etc...not chairs) when the CZW guys are in complete domination of the match.

The leader singer from Slipknot is actually pretty good at singing when he tries to. At least, I think so.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Corey Taylor (I think that's his name) gives an awesome vocal performance in this song. I still can't believe this is the same lead singer from Slipknot.


That's his name.

Yeah, he's amazing in that song. It's a pity that he chooses to "sing", if you can even call it that for Slipknot.

Love that song.



> I NEVER SHOWED YOU THE ROH/CZW COD?! Right now I think it's my favorite match, ever. I don't expect you to like it half as much, since you won't understand the turns/surprises/etc as you didn't follow the fued and stuff. But, you get to see about 900 ROH fans and 400 CZW fans yell at each other, with every ROH fan throwing whatever they could into the ring (meaning water bottle, etc...not chairs) when the CZW guys are in complete domination of the match.


Never showed it to me. Sounds intriguing though.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Get a Rampage sig :cuss:


Oh for the love of....I hope I could find some Rampage/Liddel PSDs. Oh shit I have to ask BIE how to do that frost effect, that would make a SWEET liddel banner


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I NEVER SHOWED YOU THE ROH/CZW COD?! Right now I think it's my favorite match, ever. I don't expect you to like it half as much, since you won't understand the turns/surprises/etc as you didn't follow the fued and stuff. But, you get to see about 900 ROH fans and 400 CZW fans yell at each other, with every ROH fan throwing whatever they could into the ring (meaning water bottle, etc...not chairs) when the CZW guys are in complete domination of the match.
> 
> The leader singer from Slipknot is actually pretty good at singing when he tries to. At least, I think so.


I need to watch that match again. Last time I watched it, it was in like 3-4 parts (meaning I had to do shit during the match that kept me from watching it all in one sitting) so that kind of ruined it for me. Plus I watched it with no sound (for different reasons) which didn't help. 

Send it to me as well


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Every time JBL stops talking, a small part of me dies.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh for the love of....I hope I could find some Rampage/Liddel PSDs. Oh shit I have to ask BIE how to do that frost effect, that would make a SWEET liddel banner


You still owe me a Liddell banner considering I've been asking since you started making banners


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: New avatar


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - My current post count is teh sexy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - My current post count is teh sexy.


that bed is too small he might hit his head


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Every time JBL stops talking, a small part of me dies.


sounds like another reason he should stop talking .


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Holt, did you see 300 yet? I assume you did, being a bigger myth/etc mark than me. Sadly, I haven't seen it yet, and really wanna know how it was.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Holt, did you see 300 yet? I assume you did, being a bigger myth/etc mark than me. Sadly, I haven't seen it yet, and really wanna know how it was.


See it. Get off your computer and see it now. Make sure you bring a battle axe, too. After the movie you'll get the sudden urge to kill Persians.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

300 is an amazing movie.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Holt, did you see 300 yet? I assume you did, being a bigger myth/etc mark than me. Sadly, I haven't seen it yet, and really wanna know how it was.


See it ASAP

You should see Rome if you have HBO. Amazing show

Truth: Antony and Cleopatra are getting blazed in my gif


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Holt always has the best sig gifs.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Holt always has the best sig gifs.


There's more gifs of those two coming soon

Truth: They really should had found a hotter actress to play cleopatra


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> 300 is an amazing movie.


Yes it is. Anyone that hasn't seen it, don't download it, the movie has to be seen in theaters to get the awesome experience.

I really want to see the IMAX Experience version of it. It's gotta be phenomenal. 300 is one of the very few movies that I've ever walked out of the theater already knowning I'd want to pick it up on DVD when it comes out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want to see COD6 and ROH/CZW COD.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I wanna watch Rome, but I can't. I just can't jump into the middle of a season and start watching. But, I'm buying Season 1 on DVD this weekend...right after I see 300 

Thanks for the advice on seeing it, guys, haha.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> 300 is one of the very few movies that I've ever walked out of the theater already knowning I'd want to pick it up on DVD when it comes out.


I had that thought in the theater and I was only about halfway through it.

I loved the entire damn thing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I saw 300 on Friday.


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

300 is the most testosterone driven film I've seen in a long time. I knew it was going to be good once I saw 'based on the Graphic Novel by Frank Miller'.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MVP vs. Benoit sucks!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Backlash tickets go on presale Wednesday, hopefully I can snag some good seats for my first WWE live experience (I'm not paying $202 for a folding chair and ringside seats though lol).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> 300 is the most testosterone driven film I've seen in a long time. I knew it was going to be good once I saw 'based on the Graphic Novel by Frank Miller'.


I'm going to see Sin City because he did that too. Never saw it. Got good reviews...I think. Been a while since it was released.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

knightmace said:


> MVP vs. Benoit sucks!


:ns


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

knightmace said:


> MVP vs. Benoit sucks!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> MVP vs. Benoit sucks!


I don't think it sucks considering that MVP is the most suitable choice for US champion at the moment and deserves a title to make him a bigger deal than he already is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy needs the US Title more.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


I meant for WM23


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Kennedy needs the US Title more.


Why? They've built him up as the top heel on SmackDown!. It doesn't make sense anymore.

Besides, he held the title already, even though not for long. The Undertaker fued was more important.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't see why people are complaining about that match? Last year's Benoit vs. JBL was an awesome match, and MVP is a WAAAAY better wrestler than JBL, it should be a hell of a match if given a good amount of time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm going to see Sin City because he did that too. Never saw it. Got good reviews...I think. Been a while since it was released.


Sin City was the shit and my favorite movie of 05. Actually, I think all my favorite movies since 05 have been based of off graphic novels (Sin City, V For Vendetta, 300).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

They need to bring back the European Title for Kennedy.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> They need to bring back the European Title for Kennedy.


*Finlay

:hb


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think it sucks considering that MVP is the most suitable choice for US champion at the moment


That's my thinking on that matchup. Looking at the SmackDown! roster, there's not a very solid mid-card/US division at the moment. Finlay and Kennedy are being elevated to main event right now (Kennedy for the long term, Finlay just for the time being probably), Lashley's gone, the US Title doesn't have enough prestige to justify someone like Kane or Booker going for it, and most other mid-carders are either in the very small SD! tag division or the newly reformed Cruiserweight division. 

The only logicial choice is for MVP to be going after it, especially to give him his first push towards gold, what better way to get him some credibility than a fued with some wins over someone like Chris Benoit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sin City was the shit and my favorite movie of 05. Actually, I think all my favorite movies since 05 have been based of off graphic novels (Sin City, V For Vendetta, 300).


Cool. Thanks for the feedback.

I'll hopefully rent it tomorrow.

EDIT ~ Later today now, I mean.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not surprised at the master lock challenge.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sin City was the shit and my favorite movie of 05. Actually, I think all my favorite movies since 05 have been based of off graphic novels (Sin City, V For Vendetta, 300).


The guy who directed 300, his next project is 'Watchmen', which is based on the graphic novel written by Alan Moore (the guy who wrote V for Vendetta). 'Watchmen' is considered by many comic geeks as the best comic ever written.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> *Finlay
> 
> :hb


He gets the Lightweight Title.


:hb


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Sin City sucked. Good God I hated that movie. I understand trying to be different and unique with your movies...but it hurts my eyes to even try to watch it. Oh, and it made almost zero sense. I wanted to like it, because based on my tastes, I should. But....argh! Thank God it was free.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sin City was the shit and my favorite movie of 05. Actually, I think all my favorite movies since 05 have been based of off graphic novels (Sin City, V For Vendetta, 300).


I'd rank Batman Begins up there as well, it was my favorite movie of recently...until The Departed came out.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Back.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> MVP vs. Benoit sucks!


yes it does I seen them wrestle live it was a real bad match. Looks like most of the mania card is full of crap.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Sin City sucked. Good God I hated that movie. I understand trying to be different and unique with your movies...but it hurts my eyes to even try to watch it. Oh, and it made almost zero sense.


You are dead to me


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Sin City sucked. Good God I hated that movie. I understand trying to be different and unique with your movies...but it hurts my eyes to even try to watch it. Oh, and it made almost zero sense. I wanted to like it, because based on my tastes, I should. But....argh! Thank God it was free.


Seems like I always agree with you. i taught I was the only member on here that taught that movie sucked it was so horrible. The movie was stupid the plot was stupid the acting was stupid. the only good part was Jessica alba.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sin City = one of my favorite movies ever.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> Seems like I always agree with you. i taught I was the only member on here that taught that movie sucked it was so horrible. The movie was stupid the plot was stupid the acting was stupid. the only good part was Jessica alba.


You are also dead to me


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Sin City sucked. Good God I hated that movie. I understand trying to be different and unique with your movies...but it hurts my eyes to even try to watch it. Oh, and it made almost zero sense. I wanted to like it, because based on my tastes, I should. But....argh! Thank God it was free.


If you read the graphic novels, you'll have a better understaning of it. I understood it before I read the graphic novels, but we all have different tastes. I'm sorry that you didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You are dead to me


But...but...facio infantes longe nocturum esse cum Jessicam Albam (I will make babies all night long with Jessica Alba).


> If you read the graphic novels, you'll have a better understaning of it. I understood it before I read the graphic novels, but we all have different tastes. I'm sorry that you didn't enjoy it.


True, and to be honest I didn't know it was a graphic novel first. I mean, I did understand most of the movie, but it still just seemed so.....well, retarded.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I probably will never watch Sin City, since movies really don't appeal to me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The guy who directed 300, his next project is 'Watchmen', which is based on the graphic novel written by Alan Moore (the guy who wrote V for Vendetta). 'Watchmen' is considered by many comic geeks as the best comic ever written.


Well I can't wait for that one then 

You're dead to me Lax 

To Abyss, I enjoyed Batman Begins but not as much as the other 3. And yeah, The Departed owns but for some reason I enjoyed V For Vendetta more and it just beat out Departed as my favorite 06 movie.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only problem with Sin City was that Jessica Alba wasn't naked (her character is in the graphic novel).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, so it's a love it or hate it type deal with no in between. I'll go in with no expectations and see what I think.



> yes it does I seen them wrestle live it was a real bad match. Looks like most of the mania card is full of crap.


Not really most of it. Kane/Khali and Ashley/Melina are the only matches I can see that will be outright horrible. Everything else will be solid, and Cena/HBK and MITB should be very, very good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The soundtrack to Sin City is awesome too.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Everyone was bitchin' about WM22 last year, and they pulled off a great show with what they had. With the amazing atmosphere, WM23 shouldn't be any different. In fact, maybe better.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I didn't even know what Sin City was about, but it was awesome. Mickey Rourke wtf.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: posted in the WWE Section



Abyss said:


> Everyone was bitchin' about WM22 last year, and they pulled off a great show with what they had. With the amazing atmosphere, WM23 shouldn't be any different. In fact, maybe better.


I'm not so crazy about the card this year


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I can't wait for Mania. I know I will enjoy it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The only problem with Sin City was that Jessica Alba wasn't naked (her character is in the graphic novel).


Its something in her contract that says she won't do nude scenes :no:


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> The soundtrack to Sin City is awesome too.


That song "Cells" is so damn catchy!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Talladega Nights > any other movie from last year. Will Ferrel should only make movies like that, because he's amazing in them. Give him a clueless, over-the-top character in a normal job, and you have a golden comedy. I mean, Talladega Nights was Anchorman with a different job.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The only problem with Sin City was that Jessica Alba wasn't naked (her character is in the graphic novel).


Yeah, that was kinda lame  It was still nice to see her tied up though


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sin City 2 hasn't even started filming yet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Talladega Nights > any other movie from last year. Will Ferrel should only make movies like that, because he's amazing in them. Give him a clueless, over-the-top character in a normal job, and you have a golden comedy. *I mean, Talladega Nights was Anchorman with a different job.*


I highly disagree. Talladega Nights was Anchorman-lite.

Holt, I need to find that contract and destroy it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Currently downloading Wrestling's Greatest Managers and World War 3 1997.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Sin City 2 hasn't even started filming yet.


I heard, whats the damn hold up Franky. Punisher 2 hasn't started casting yet either


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Its something in her contract that says she won't do nude scenes :no:


I remember she had a double in Sleeping Dictionary. I was highly disappointed to find that out.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Getting off here, soon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Sin City 2 hasn't even started filming yet.


The last report I saw said that it was in danger of being canned. :cuss:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I highly disagree. Talladega Nights was Anchorman-lite.


Wasn't saying which was funnier, was just saying they're literally the same movie (style of jokes, character, etc), but with a different occupation and no mustache.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey NasJayz how do you think Raw is coming along?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't know they were doing a second Punisher.

This news pleases me.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

This talk of movies that I will never care to see bores me to death.

I will talk to you all later.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, that was kinda lame  It was still nice to see her tied up though


Yea...tied up....in a nightie....being whipped













I need a cold shower and a stop at the confessional :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Ok, so it's a love it or hate it type deal with no in between. I'll go in with no expectations and see what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really most of it. Kane/Khali and Ashley/Melina are the only matches I can see that will be outright horrible. Everything else will be solid, and Cena/HBK and MITB should be very, very good.


Yeah that's true but compared to other manias it looks like it will suck. Those two matches should be the best. Kane vs kahli and ashley vs melina should be good bathroom breaks. I think the ashley vs melina match will be like the trish vs christy match from mania 21. I'm sure benoit vs mvp would be good benoit has great matches. I doubt undertaker vs batista match will be great but I'm sure taker will carry batista to a good match he always does at mania even with crap like batista to wrestle.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anchorman is much better than Talladega Nights in my opinion. TN wasn't horrible, but I just didn't laugh that much compared to Anchorman.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Anchorman is much better than Talladega Nights in my opinion. TN wasn't horrible, but I just didn't laugh that much compared to Anchorman.


You smell like Big Foot's dick :side:

The parking lot brawl in that movie was greatness


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just checked the comics 2 film site, and apparently 'Sin City 2' is a go.

Miller finished his new story, and right now they're working on casting and working out script problems. Shooting is scheduled to begin this summer.

:hb

edit- "I'm going to take your mother, Dorothy Mantooth, out for a nice dinner, then never call her again!"

"DOROTHY MANTOOTH IS A SAINT!!"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You smell like Big Foot's dick :side:
> 
> The parking lot brawl in that movie was greatness


:lmao 

> Talladega Nights


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm excited by the news of Punisher 2 as well. I didn't think the first one was great or anything but after I watched it I felt I got my money's worth and that's all I ask heading into most movies.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I thought Talladega Nights is one of the worst movies i've ever seen. I laughed twice during it.


The commentary track on the DVD was 35 times funnier.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth- *BTB has been dead as of the last day or 2. Funnily enough, ever since the WC sign-ups were posted. I cant wait to meet my man Szumi, Brandon and Chris. Im quietly shitting myself.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm excited by the news of Punisher 2 as well. I didn't think the first one was great or anything but after I watched it I felt I got my money's worth and that's all I ask heading into most movies.


Kevin Nash made that movie great.Not Thomas Jane nor Travolta


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329526

wtf?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punisher is the best Marvel movie ever. Well, that or DareDevil. That's not saying much, but they're good movies.

The worst is The Hulk. That SUCKED. 2'nd worst is both of the Spider Man's...the first was probably worse. I hate both movies but since I'm a sucker for Venom I'm seeing 3.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Hey NasJayz how do you think Raw is coming along?


It's been good so far I think the cena vs benoit match should be good. Because of benoit in it cena seems to do the same thing over and over. 



Talladega Nights was a great movie I loved it I want it on blu ray.


The punisher was great that's good their making part 2 because part 1 was one of my fav comic book movies along with batman. Spiderman was not really that good I didn't like part 1 or 2 maybe 3 will be somewhat better with venom in it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^Yeah I know bur the last thing at the end might intrest you. NOT GIVING IT AWAY!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth- *BTB has been dead as of the last day or 2. Funnily enough, ever since the WC sign-ups were posted. I cant wait to meet my man Szumi, Brandon and Chris. Im quietly shitting myself.


I'm going to literally rape you when we meet in the World Cup.

Speaking of Anchorman quotes...

"Brick, you should lay low for a while, because you're probably wanted for murder."


> The worst is The Hulk


THE HULK IS THE WORST MOVIE I HAVE EVER FUCKING SEEN EVER!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Punisher is the best Marvel movie ever. Well, that or DareDevil. That's not saying much, but they're good movies.
> 
> The worst is The Hulk. That SUCKED. 2'nd worst is both of the Spider Man's...the first was probably worse. I hate both movies but since I'm a sucker for Venom I'm seeing 3.


The fact that the guy from that 70's show is playing Venom kills it for me

Truth: Jigsaw will be in Punisher 2 I heard. They should have Nick Fury too


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

For some reason, i think i might have a better chance at beating you at Matches then Promos. I dont know why, just call it a feeling. I'm itching to post some BTB stuff so i am glad the WC is around until i decide to actually not be lazy and post the shit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Punisher is the best Marvel movie ever. Well, that or DareDevil. That's not saying much, but they're good movies.
> 
> *The worst is The Hulk. That SUCKED.* 2'nd worst is both of the Spider Man's...the first was probably worse. I hate both movies but since I'm a sucker for Venom I'm seeing 3.


My friend made me take him to see it, even though I had already seen it. We saw it at a dollar theater on fifty-cents night. Afterwards, I demanded that he give me fifty cents for having to sit through that crap again. He did.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329526
> 
> wtf?


that thread was just stupid


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I love when Ron Burgundy goes into his house and talks to the dog. The dog barks, and he says "You know I don't speak Spanish!"



:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth- *BTB has been dead as of the last day or 2. Funnily enough, ever since the WC sign-ups were posted. I cant wait to meet my man Szumi, Brandon and Chris. Im quietly shitting myself.


Have no fear, I'm posting my first show before I got to bed :hb


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> My friend made me take him to see it, even though I had already seen it. We saw it at a dollar theater on fifty-cents night. Afterwards, I demanded that he give me fifty cents for having to sit through that crap again. He did.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I like the style The Hulk was done in. Other then that it sucked.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Spiderman 1 & 2 are both good movies 

Also Talladega Nights was pretty shitty. It started out great and just got lamer as it went on.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The fact that the guy from that 70's show is playing Venom kills it for me


Topher Grace is his name I think. I just call him Eric Foreman though. Catchier.

Speaking of Foreman, I should actually buy 70's show on DVD. I missed a lot of episodes but I love all the episodes that I have seen which is over a good dozen I'd say.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Punisher is the best Marvel movie ever. Well, that or DareDevil. That's not saying much, but they're good movies.
> 
> The worst is The Hulk. That SUCKED. 2'nd worst is both of the Spider Man's...the first was probably worse. I hate both movies but since I'm a sucker for Venom I'm seeing 3.


I almost fall asleep with the hulk I don't even remember the movie too well except a big green thing running and jumping to places. I don't think the spiderman movies were all that great I was disappointed at them I taught they would be better. I loved the old batman movies those were great. the first one with jack nicholson was greatness.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Personally, I hate Venom. I prefer the older villains, yes, I am a Spider Man comic geek. I can hear the chuckles. You, YEAH YOU, fuck off!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> *For some reason, i think i might have a better chance at beating you at Matches then Promos*. I dont know why, just call it a feeling. I'm itching to post some BTB stuff so i am glad the WC is around until i decide to actually not be lazy and post the shit.


_Match Tournament Wins:_
Me- 1
You- 0​Not so sure about that 

Oh, and 70's Show Eric Foreman is playing Venom? Wow, I'm severely pissed off. Venom is my favorite villain ever, because he wasn't really a villain at times....plus, he looks bitchin'. I hope Venom never talks, 'cause his voice is high pictched and squeaky at times. Argh.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I wish I could find that graphic novel of Carnage. Read it in 97 and still remember how great it was


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Topher is playing Venom? I wish I never found that out  Although he's the man in That 70's Show, he never struck me as the type to play that role.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spider man 3 looks intresting.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I almost fall asleep with the hulk I don't even remember the movie too well except a big green thing running and jumping to places. I don't think the spiderman movies were all that great I was disappointed at them I taught they would be better. I loved the old batman movies those were great. the first one with jack nicholson was greatness.


Batman is the best superhero series, as well as the best series of movies based on a superhero. Only one I didn't like was Returns.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- nobody was more pissed about Topher Grace being casted as Venom more than Comic geeks.

Had they announced it at a comic convention, there would have been at least 17 deaths.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^ :lmao :lmao :lmao



Pyro™ said:


> Batman is the best superhero series, as well as the best series of movies based on a superhero. Only one I didn't like was Returns.


I loved batman Returns. Batman and Robin was just bad


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Venom was pretty buff in the comics. This guy looks skinny.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I doubt it very much if I will see sin city 2. I could not find anything about the punisher 2.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- nobody was more pissed about Topher Grace being casted as Venom more than Comic geeks.
> 
> Had they announced it at a comic convention, there would have been at least 17 deaths.


That would have been awesome.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I doubt it very much if I will see sin city 2. I could not find anything about the punisher 2.


I would love to see the punisher two!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That would have been awesome.


In the words of Eddie Kingston on commentary after Samoa Joe gives Necro Butcher an exploder suplex onto his head on concrete...

"THAT'S FUCKING AWESOME!"


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Chris, i have not entered any Tournaments so far. Dont count your chickens yet. Talking of Chicks, My Cousin just rang me. He got rejected in a club by 2 girls tonight. They were actually lesbians. My god, he just has no luck with the girls. Well he could of but he just left them outside the bar to get a cab home. He knows nothing!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I loved batman Returns. Batman and Robin was just bad


Eh, just didn't suit me. Batman and Robin wasn't great, but still better than most comic movies.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I loved batman Returns. Batman and Robin was just bad


Batman and Robin (I actually have to spit when I say that, it leaves a nasty taste in my mouth) nearly killed the possibility of another Batman movie. It was a laughing stock.

After that movie, Warner Brothers didn't want to touch a new Batman script for over 5 years. The only reason they made Batman Begins was because the screenplay was so damn good.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: even at 7 I thought Christopher Walkin was a great villain in Batman Returns


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Batman and Robin was not only bad for a comic movie, but it was also quite possible the worst movie of all time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're doing another Batman movie I had heard. And the ending of Begins laid the groundwork for it.

I'm hoping for it, especially since Joker would be the villian.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

anyone know where I can find some good Carlito media


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: even at 7 I thought Christopher Walkin was a great villain in Batman Returns


I loved Walken in that movie. He plays a great villain, just oozes creepiness.

'The Dark Knight' begins shooting next month. Heath Ledger will be playing The Joker.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think Topher could be a great villain. I can see it in his eyes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The dude that played Scarecrow in Begins should have been cast as Joker.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: even at 7 I thought Christopher Walkin was a great villain in Batman Returns


Truth: Christopher Walken is the fucking man.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Just made a new word game out of boredom.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> The dude that played Scarecrow in Begins should have been cast as Joker.


Cillian Murphy, I loved him as Scarecrow. 

They probably didn't cast him because he played a different character in Begins, but he'd make a pretty good Joker.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I loved Walken in that movie. He plays a great villain, just oozes creepiness.
> 
> 'The Dark Knight' begins shooting next month. Heath Ledger will be playing The Joker.


Good choice.

Truth: Joss Whedon guy who made Buffy,Angel, and FireFly, was suppose to making a Wonder Woman movie but it was canned

Truth: I would love to see a 4 installment movie series on the Justice League. With like the second installment being based on the comic TOWER OF BABEL


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> anyone know where I can find some good Carlito media


Media Section.

kthnxrep


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I loved Walken in that movie. He plays a great villain, just oozes creepiness.
> 
> 'The Dark Knight' begins shooting next month. Heath Ledger will be playing The Joker.


That doesn't sound bad.

Though, I'd have marked out if they got Jack to do it again. Jack is my favourite actor, so yeah.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If Walken and Nicholson ever made a movie....it would own beyond owning.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Walken and Nicholson ever made a movie....it would own beyond owning.


Awww man, that would, awww man


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I still have not seen batman begins I need to it looks great. batman and robin was pretty bad but still way better then the hulk and sin city and both spiderman movies.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Saw King Kong the otherday. Never had an attention span of 3 hours for a film before, ever.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Media Section.
> 
> kthnxrep


Iv'e been looking in there for a minute, not much good Carlito stuff is in there

I have to spread before i can rep you


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman Begins was hailed by some people as the best of the series.

A good movie it certainly was, but I'm going with the original.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Batman Begins would of been better if Katie Holmes got naked.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Have you ever danced with the Devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* It would be so awesome to see Cage accept Danielsons challenge and have Danielson win the NWA Title. This would mean the TNA Title cound be introduced to TNA, maybe in a tournament after Lockdown, with the Semis at Sacrifice and the Finals at Slammiversary between Joe and Cage. What better way to have Joe win than on the 2 year anniversary of his debut.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

If it was Jack Nicholson coming back to play the joker that would be fucking greatness. Nicholson > most actors. Wow I just noticed me and pyro are agreeing on stuff I'm shocked.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> If it was Jack Nicholson coming back to play the joker that would be fucking greatness. Nicholson > most actors. Wow I just noticed me and pyro are agreeing on stuff I'm shocked.


he won't agree with your stance on Sin city, I am almost certain of that

Truth: Frank Miller needs to make a lot more movies, I put him higher than Taratino and just under Martin Scorsese


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Have you ever danced with the Devil in the pale moonlight?


Me and the devil went down to Georgia lookin' for a soul to steal.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The debate over which was better "Batman' or 'Batman Begins' is a matter of tastes, IMO.

I'm a Batman comic purist, so obviously I favor 'Batman Begins'. However, I think that 'Batman' was a very good film, which had some really good crossover appeal. I thought Nicholson's acting in that film was a bit hammy, but I would be lying if I said that he didn't do a good job of giving the character a certain uniqueness that only Jack can give. 

Keaton was a good Batman, he could be stoic and also had a great face for being intimidating. 

I can favor one movie, but still think that the other was a very good movie.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: downloading the RAW from last week

wasn't Batman Beyond when there was a new Batman


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Michael Richards is the man.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: downloading the RAW from last week
> 
> wasn't Batman Beyond when there was a new Batman


Yea and in the future. Now that would make a nice movie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Holt, I'd recomend checking out "The Dark Knight Returns" by Miller.

It's probably the most badass Batman story ever written. It takes place in the future, with Batman playing a 'Dirty Harry'-like Vigilante.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea and in the future. Now that would make a nice movie


I remeber seeing it on WB

they should have a movie based on one of Batman's enemy's life


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Something else I read was that instead of doing a sequel to 'Superman Returns', Warner Bros Might just do a 'Justice League' movie.



(I can stop talking about this at any time, if you guys get fed up, I'll stop)


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Something else I read was that instead of doing a sequel to 'Superman Returns', Warner Bros Might just do a 'Justice League' movie.
> 
> 
> 
> (I can stop talking about this at any time, if you guys get fed up, I'll stop)


that would be better than Superman Returns mainly cause of Flash & Green Lantern


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Something else I read was that instead of doing a sequel to 'Superman Returns', Warner Bros Might just do a 'Justice League' movie.


oh FUCK yes. 

Again the movie after that should be based off of the Tower of Babel coic


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Something else I read was that instead of doing a sequel to 'Superman Returns', Warner Bros Might just do a 'Justice League' movie.
> 
> 
> 
> (I can stop talking about this at any time, if you guys get fed up, I'll stop)


stop plz


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I've reached 7000 posts. Excellent. 

Truth - I mine as well test out my newly acquired +24 rep power.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

All right, I'll stop. 

You know, I tried to make a thread on that subject, but it was buried within a matter of 2 days.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: watching Adult Swim


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I've reached 7000 posts. Excellent.
> 
> Truth - I mine as well test out my newly acquired +24 rep power.


I'm watching the Colbert Report.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Posted my BTB show....read it


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: new rep bar thanks to Diesel


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Time Magazine is the 3rd biggest threat in America.

I'll give you a full review tomrrow AMP...it better be good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Posted my BTB show....read it


Yes sir.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ The new thread in ECW makes me happy.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: Big big shit happens on The Biggest Loser tonight. "The Outsiders" Sounds ominous hey.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm watching the Colbert Report.


Doesn't air here for another hour. I'll be watching it though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Time Magazine is the 3rd biggest threat in America.
> 
> I'll give you a full review tomrrow AMP...it better be good.


I feel it's solid. After reading through it once I finished it, I realized that I didn't give Austin the mic as much as I should have 

Still....IT HAS A RUSSO SWERVE AT THE END!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm playing the greatest game known to man, Contra 3


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted some Rome gifs in VIP


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm playing the greatest game known to man, Contra 3


If it aint Goldeneye, it aint the greatest game known to man.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just repped everyone .


The condemned looks pretty good. The grindhouse looks embarrassing. But then again Quentin Tarantino's movies are pretty bad death proof looks pretty bad. I taught pulp fiction was ok. I taught the grindhouse was a joke the first time I seen the trailer.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I never beat Golden Eye. I was stuck on this one level near the end, and could never beat it. Pissed me off. :sad:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> Just repped everyone .
> 
> 
> The condemned looks pretty good. The grindhouse looks embarrassing. But then again Quentin Tarantino's movies are pretty bad death proof looks pretty bad. I taught pulp fiction was ok.


OK? Pulp Fiction just OK?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If it aint Contra III, it aint the greatest game known to man.


Fixed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If it aint Goldeneye, it aint the greatest game known to man.


Sounds about right.



I need 50 points until I have a +12 rep power.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Fixed.


:cuss: 

Pulp Fiction > Most Movies


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

My easy video splitter keeps saying division by zero when I try to split something?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Reservoir Dogs > Pulp Fiction



:flip


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Disappointed so far, AMP. It was an above average show (read/skimmed most of it), but you're better than that. You're part of the Trifecta, aka Team You're Gonna Get Your Fucking Head Kicked In. The opening promo felt so rushed...a few words and Vince just reveals everything and leaves? Really random and rushed, shoulda been built up a little each week, Bret having a secret or something. 

Scarface > Pulp Fiction > Good Fellas > everything else


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> 
> 
> I need 50 points until I have a +12 rep power.


I gave you +24 a second ago.



And now I'm repped out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Disappointed so far, AMP. It was an above average show (read/skimmed most of it), but you're better than that. You're part of the Trifecta, aka Team You're Gonna Get Your Fucking Head Kicked In. The opening promo felt so rushed...a few words and Vince just reveals everything and leaves? Really random and rushed, shoulda been built up a little each week, Bret having a secret or something.
> 
> Scarface > Pulp Fiction > Good Fellas > everything else


Meh, I'm too lazy to build all that up. Plus Bret revealed a lot at Mania 13 and I just decided to go ahead and get it all out. The main build is in Austin/Hart/Michaels, which I will hold off for so long that it will kill you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I gave you +24 a second ago.
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm repped out.


Thx

Gonna watch the new episode of 24 in a minute.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I just read the guy that was pretending to be Patrick Ewing last year around playoff time. Then got banned and came back as John Starks "I got screwed" rant in the classic rants.

:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Just repped everyone .
> 
> 
> The condemned looks pretty good. The grindhouse looks embarrassing. But then again Quentin Tarantino's movies are pretty bad death proof looks pretty bad. I taught pulp fiction was ok. I taught the grindhouse was a joke the first time I seen the trailer.


Hey NasJayz u saw the ending of RAW?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Thx
> 
> *Gonna watch the new episode of 24 in a minute.*


Good man


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Booker T made that quote at Spring Stampede 1997.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good man


Hope it's good. I didn't like last weeks very much, besides the ending.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish 'House' Season 2 was on DVD already. It's now my favorite show ever, followed by Rescue Me and Lost. That's excluding sitcoms, though.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

truth - I want to see a "all grown up" promo of Umaga, that would be funny


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Liddell vs. Rampage is going to be off the hook. Check out the official poster for the event.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Hope it's good. I didn't like last weeks very much, besides the ending.


I won't ruin anything.

To Lax, you like House as well? Why must we have so much in common?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

6AM. Still no bed. I think i have Insomia. I havent slept in like a week except for a little kip of a few minutes. Even then i dont think i was asleep. Oh well, i have been able to speed up the BTB process on the brightside.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate hospital shows. I haven't liked this season of Lost either


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> 6AM. Still no bed. I think i have Insomia. I havent slept in like a week except for a little kip of a few minutes. Even then i dont think i was asleep. Oh well, i have been able to speed up the BTB process on the brightside.


I approve your gif.

<3 Beavis and Butthead. Haven't watched the show in awhile, though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

PawnX said:


> truth - I want to see a "all grown up" promo of Umaga, that would be funny


It'd be something like this:

efoidfgh[jh'gg;a;gfh dkgflkl;gtf'h eetihdvjklnxzfdfA sfdgjkldgpdsgpsa ]rwyrehklrgoqwp[ we[]eqtglh. fkdehfkwlgrqhp[ qp[otorwhy3l;gedg ekgte. fjkkdgk' sfjsafj swltkW?


Translator: As a child, I survived in Samoa by eating local vegetation and small vermin. I'm all grown up, and I still don't know what a 'Wresltemania' is. Does it taste good?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I approve your gif.
> 
> <3 Beavis and Butthead. Haven't watched the show in awhile, though.


Last time i saw they were doing some stupid shit where they were showing videos and just having Beavis and Butthead sitting there. I always see the "Do America" film on though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Liddell vs. Rampage is going to be off the hook. Check out the official poster for the event.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I still hope Ortiz/Evans is on the card but if not, oh well. I was sold at Liddell vs. Jackson


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Contra III was a person, it would be Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I won't ruin anything.
> 
> To Lax, you like House as well? Why must we have so much in common?


Uhh, 'cause we're awesome? I don't think you understand what it means to be a part of Team You're Gonna Get Your Fucking Head Kicked In. 

I have waaaay too much in common with you and Wolfy. Actually, I refer to Wolfy as Brother Wolf in promos, since he's like the English version of me. Wish I had MSN working


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> If Contra III was a person, it would be Bobby Lashley.


So, the cover looks good, but the game is terrible?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> If Contra III was a person, it would be Bobby Lashley.


And he would use....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!

In SVR 08, once you hit THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!! the game should shut off because it can't handle that much power.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Last time i saw they were doing some stupid shit where they were showing videos and just having Beavis and Butthead sitting there. I always see the "Do America" film on though.


I love the movie, too. It's great being able to watch like an hour plus of B&BH without the music videos during it. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I still hope Ortiz/Evans is on the card but if not, oh well. I was sold at Liddell vs. Jackson


I'm sold for seeing Liddell knocking out Rampage, and revenging all of his MMA losses. Sorry Cide. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And he would use....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!
> 
> In SVR 08, once you hit THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!! the game should shut off because it can't handle that much power.


:lmao

At the rate Lashley is being pushed, that wouldn't be much of a stretch.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Everyone MUST listen to 'Start Wearing Purple' by Gogol Bordello. Easily one of my favorite songs ever. In actuality, the song sucks, but it's so much fun to listen to because of how fucking ridiculous it is. I first heard it when I was high with my best friend's brother, he went to the myspace page of the artist and played the song, and we started doing some over-the-top ridiculous Russian dance thing around the house while the song blasted. Fuck, that was one of the most hilarious things I've ever done in my life.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And he would use....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!
> 
> In SVR 08, once you hit THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!! the game should shut off because it can't handle that much power.


That would be awesome.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And he would use....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!
> 
> In SVR 08, once you hit THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!! the game should shut off because it can't handle that much power.


LOL! I legit couldn't stop laughing at that. I can just imagine Lashley hitting the running powerslam, and then the power in your house just goes off immediaely, with no logical explaination.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I love the movie, too. It's great being able to watch like an hour plus of B&BH without the music videos during it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sold for seeing Liddell knocking out Rampage, and revenging all of his MMA losses. Sorry Cide. :$


I hope Rampage wins just so they can do Ortiz/Liddell 3 with the winner getting a shot at Rampage. I know Ortiz and Rampage are good friends and will probably never fight each other...but it's not like he would beat Liddell anyway 

Truth: I feel so generous that I almost want to buy someone I like a premium membership.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Bobby Lashley > Stone Cold


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hope Rampage wins just so they can do Ortiz/Liddell 3 with the winner getting a shot at Rampage. I know Ortiz and Rampage are good friends and will probably never fight each other...but it's not like he would beat Liddell anyway
> 
> Truth: I feel so generous that I almost want to buy someone I like a premium membership.


I could use an upping to lifetime. :$

Either way though, Liddell/Rampage is going to be a war. You just know both guys are going to come out swinging.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Start wearing purple wearing purple. Start wearing purple for me noooow. All your sanity, and wits, they will all vanish, I promise. It's just a....MATTER OF TIME! SO YES PLEASE START WEARING PURPLE WEARING PURPLE! START WEARING PURPLE FOR ME NOOOOW! ALL YOUR SANITY, AND WITS, THEY WILL ALL VANISH, I PROMISE! IT'S JUST A....matter of time. I know you since you were a 20, I was 20.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Undertaker is not 6'10" 305 pounds.

Truth-He is actually 6'8" 285 pounds.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I could use an upping to lifetime. :$
> 
> Either way though, Liddell/Rampage is going to be a war. You just know both guys are going to come out swinging.


Meh, I'm not paying 10 bucks for someone who has already paid 5. Plus I'm only willing to pay 5 in the first place, not 10.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Undertaker is not 6'10" 305 pounds.
> 
> Truth-He is actually 6'8" 285 pounds.


truth: I didn't know that


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The new Adam Sandler movie looks queerer than most.



Mr. Crowley said:


> Bobby Lashley > Stone Cold


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, I'm not paying 10 bucks for someone who has already paid 5. Plus I'm only willing to pay 5 in the first place, not 10.


It's all good. 

Truth - Colbert Report in 15 minutes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah i seen the end of raw it was ok.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> It's all good.
> 
> Truth - Colbert Report in 15 minutes.


Get a Rampage sig :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> truth: I didn't know that


Truth: Thats what it says on wikipedia at least.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It's all good.
> 
> *Truth - Colbert Report in 15 minutes.*


:hb


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I downloaded a video it say's it's a avi file and it won't play in windows media player or realplayer what do I do?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I downloaded a video it say's it's a avi file and it won't play in windows media player or realplayer what do I do?


Use DivX player


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Bobby Lashley's real name is Franklin and he is not 6'3". He is actually 6'1" but he is 273 pounds.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Get a Rampage sig :side:


I can request a banner in 2 weeks, and I was thinking about making it of him, actually.

But, I was also thinking about requesting a text banner. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I downloaded a video it say's it's a avi file and it won't play in windows media player or realplayer what do I do?


Give it a running powerslam.

Diesel, I'll make you a text banner so you can request a Rampage one in two weeks. PM me the specifics.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey NasJayz how do you think of the end of RAW?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoiler



Just found out Audrey Rains died

:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I can request a banner in 2 weeks, and I was thinking about making it of him, actually.
> 
> But, I was also thinking about requesting a text banner. Decisions, decisions.


Rampage > Text banner

I'm actually thinking of making a Rampage GIF for my sig but I like my current one too much


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Ric Flair is not 6'1" 243 pounds.

Truth-Ric Flair is 5'11" 235 pounds.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Hey NasJayz how do you think of the end of RAW?


Oh for god sake just PM him. He has already answered your questions and you have asked them over. Look before you ask again.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Ric Flair is not 6'1" 243 pounds.
> 
> Truth-Ric Flair is 5'11" 235 pounds.


and...?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

http://myspace.com/gogolbordello

Go to the MySpace page and listen to 'Start Wearing Purple'. The louder, the better, because making it loud adds to the ridiculousness.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Give it a running powerslam.
> 
> Diesel, I'll make you a text banner so you can request a Rampage one in two weeks. PM me the specifics.


I'm not sure how you are at text banners, so mind giving me a sample of your work?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm predicting that it's....A RUSSO SWERVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth- *Started writing a Matt Striker Promo. Man he is so easy and fun to write with. Unlike Bobby Lashley. Oh yes, i said it. Damn me to hell. Better yet, damn me to a.............. RUNNING POWERSLAM!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth- *Started writing a Matt Striker Promo. Man he is so easy and fun to write with. Unlike Bobby Lashley. Oh yes, i said it. Damn me to hell. Better yet, damn me to a.............. RUNNING POWERSLAM!!


Lashley doesn't need to speak, his actions speak for him.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> and...?


And I find it interesting that they lie about their height and weight for purposes of a wrestling gimmick. I don't think it would matter much if they had their actual height and weight but whatever.

Truth-Lashley's real first name is Franklin :lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm not sure how you are at text banners, so mind giving me a sample of your work?


I'm decent in every sense of the word, but I'm offering you a chance to get both types of banners, so just be thankful ~____~ 

Here's my latest text banner (haven't had the chance to fix it yet, gotta make it fit better by rotating it a bit so it's not cut off):


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm decent in every sense of the word, but I'm offering you a chance to get both types of banners, so just be thankful ~____~
> 
> Here's my latest text banner (haven't had the chance to fix it yet, gotta make it fit better by rotating it a bit so it's not cut off):


Make me a Paul Stastny banner...NOW!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm predicting that it's....A RUSSO SWERVE!!!!!!!!!


:hb


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Make me a Paul Stastny banner...NOW!


...who?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I want a fuckin "Age of Rage" Wage Reichten banner but there are no real good pictures of him on the net.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> And I find it interesting that they lie about their height and weight for purposes of a wrestling gimmick. I don't think it would matter much if they had their actual height and weight but whatever.
> 
> Truth-Lashley's real first name is Franklin :lmao


you won't be laughing when you get the....RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> And I find it interesting that they lie about their height and weight for purposes of a wrestling gimmick. I don't think it would matter much if they had their actual height and weight but whatever.
> 
> Truth-Lashley's real first name is Franklin :lmao


They do that for a TON of wrestlers.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> ...who?


The best damn NHL rookie this year.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Chris Hero is actually 4'8", 400 pounds.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Chris Hero is actually 4'8", 400 pounds.


He does too much crack to be 400 pounds.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just sent a PM to Spart.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> They do that for a TON of wrestlers.


Yes I know. All I am asking is why they do. Like for what reason or is there a reason?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Chris Hero was sooooo much nicer than I thought he'd be. Apparently he locked up with Misawa at one point in his Japan tour, and I had no idea. So, I looked like a jackass when I said I woulda rather had him work the ROH FYF instead. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Chris Hero was sooooo much nicer than I thought he'd be. Apparently he locked up with Misawa at one point in his Japan tour, and I had no idea. So, I looked like a jackass when I said I woulda rather had him work the ROH FYF instead. :$


If the text on your banner read "Kent Jones" "Internet God" I wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I remember when WCW said Big Show was 7 foot 6


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I have found the draft lottery from 2004 :hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The Threat Down on tonight's Colbert Report = gold.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Yes I know. All I am asking is why they do. Like for what reason or is there a reason?


To make them look bigger then they really are? They do it with Football, Basketball, Baseball, and Hockey players too.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> To make them look bigger then they really are? They do it with Football, Basketball, Baseball, and Hockey players too.


Seriously? I had no idea until the other day that WWE did it. I probably seem really dumb for that but oh well. I t wont be the first time and more than likely won't be the last. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - The Threat Down on tonight's Colbert Report = gold.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It's an easy way to make the wrestlers seem more intimidating to the fans.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Use DivX player


Ok thanks. Do you know if it can be burned to a dvd?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I suppose so but why would they do it with Basketball, Football, Baseball, and especially Hockey players(no offense to Hockey fans).


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Hey NasJayz how do you think of the end of RAW?


it was ok.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I suppose so but why would they do it with Basketball, Football, Baseball, and especially Hockey players(no offense to Hockey fans).


Why would you say "especially hockey players"? That just makes no sense to me.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Ok thanks. Do you know if it can be burned to a dvd?


I haven't tried to but it says it can


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

My guess is the same reason. To make the players seem more intimidating. Not too sure.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> Why would you say "especially hockey players"? That just makes no sense to me.


Because Hockey players really have no reason to look intimidating nor do Baseball players. Not trying to bash on Hockey or any fans just saying)

Truth-I must be loggign off now


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Because Hockey players really have no reason to look intimidating nor do Baseball players. Not trying to bash on Hockey or any fans just saying)
> 
> Truth-I must be loggign off now


Becuase Hockey is a pussy sport that is easily compared to baseball right?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Becuase Hockey is a pussy sport that is easily compared to baseball right?


No because Hockey and Baseball players don't need to look bigger there is no reason for it. Just like in basketball it is pointless to make the Point Guards look bigger as Point Guards are meant to be small or for Centers to look smaller as they are meant to be big.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


Alpha dog of the week = gold, as well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> No because Hockey and Baseball players don't need to look bigger there is no reason for it. Just like in basketball it is pointless to make the Point Guards look bigger as Point Guards are meant to be small or for Centers to look smaller as they are meant to be big.


Why would the league try to make centers look smaller? Meh, this is going pretty much nowhere. I'll drop it now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Alpha dog of the week = gold, as well.


I agree.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMh8dUSfhRI


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I haven't tried to but it says it can


Ok good thanks .


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Watching south park.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone know how to convert video formats?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Anyone know how to convert video formats?


download WinAVI video converter

going to sleep now


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> download WinAVI video converter
> 
> going to sleep now


OK Thanks see ya


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Anyone know how to convert video formats?


I use Xilisoft.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I use Xilisoft.


Thanks for the suggestions. 

Sup Tom


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi Jason. How are you?


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Truth: New gif, Jason rules!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth ^^:yum:^^


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Melina does that dance so much better than Candice.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Who me, what new gif??

BTW Tom I'm fine, u?


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes she does Cali


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Who me, what new gif??
> 
> BTW Tom I'm fine, u?


I'm Jason too. 

I like both dances equally.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> I'm Jason too.
> 
> I like both dances equally.


Cuz you're a Candice fan


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Who me, what new gif??
> 
> BTW Tom I'm fine, u?


I'm great! We have a half day today, so we go home before we have lesson 4, lunch and lesson 5! We finish at 12:30 today!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

No mickie on raw.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> No mickie on raw.


I know.  I thought Candice was a good substitute though.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Off to school now. :cuss:

Cya later everyone


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> No mickie on raw.


That must suck aye


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WWE has issued a formal statement regarding Randy Orton, Edge, Rey Mysterio, and Gregory Helms being mentioned in an article on Sports Illustrated’s web site linking them to purchasing steroids from an Internet pharmacy. 

No shock about edge or orton I knew edge is on roids and orton is no surprise but helms and rey? wow that's shocking.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I only seen the first part of RAW.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> WWE has issued a formal statement regarding Randy Orton, Edge, Rey Mysterio, and Gregory Helms being mentioned in an article on Sports Illustrated’s web site linking them to purchasing steroids from an Internet pharmacy.
> 
> No shock about edge or orton I knew edge is on roids and orton is no surprise but helms and rey? wow that's shocking.




Mysterio is obviously getting the short end of the deal.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Nickster said:


> Mysterio is obviously getting the *short* end of the deal.


lol.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/more/03/19/wrestlers/index.html

I wounder if it's going to be the same thing when vince was on trail years ago.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> WWE has issued a formal statement regarding Randy Orton, Edge, Rey Mysterio, and Gregory Helms being mentioned in an article on Sports Illustrated’s web site linking them to purchasing steroids from an Internet pharmacy.
> 
> No shock about edge or orton I knew edge is on roids and orton is no surprise but helms and rey? wow that's shocking.


:shocked: Now these two cruiserweights don't usually to this but man! Imagine what Rey would look like


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> :shocked: Now these two cruiserweights don't usually to this but man! Imagine what Rey would look like


Look at rey back then.









and now look at him now look at his muscles.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^^ Now that is one big pic but yea I can see the difference.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ Damn that's a big difference. I wonder what years those photos were taken in?


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

I think the first is from around '98, but i'm not 100% sure.
The second is most likely from '06.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

100 more post's until I have 8,000 and a higher rep point.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

HBK and Orton, if HBK wins the title i don't think its outrageous to suggest that these two will duke it out who agrees.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

^I think Cena will win the title at WM but straight after the match, lose it to the MITB winner...who will be Orton.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have all of south park season 1 to 9. I have some of 10 now I'm getting the rest now.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Orton winning money in the bank makes about as much sence as throwing a cat at a wall. MITB is made for stars who havent won the belt before. My friend Kennedy will be winning this match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here , and now has +13


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

This is just....AWWWWW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bebLZfd1Ulc

*EDIT*

Off to bed now, goodnight !


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Good Night all .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DG said:


> Orton winning money in the bank makes about as much sence as throwing a cat at a wall. MITB is made for stars who havent won the belt before. My friend Kennedy will be winning this match.


Who says though? No rule is stating you can't win it if you have won the belt before, yes it's unlikely Orton will win it, but still....


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. 

Eidt>> I'm off now. We have a half-day (of school) so me and a load of mates are going out.  Cya later.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Not Here.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The fact that people are actually surprised that a number of wrestlers in WWE are named in the SI steroid article shows how little people know about the predominance of steroids in pro wrestling.

*Truth:* I never believed Eddie was clean for 4 years before his death. Multiple, highly reputable members of other message boards noted statements which say otherwise.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Finally downloaded that Royale theme for Windows XP, quite nice.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The Girlfriend just brought me some KFC into the Office. Ah the perks of having the Boss away for the week.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - i'm tired


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

when was the last time KKUK was on?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

NasJayz™ said:


> when was the last time KKUK was on?


He's online now. Just invisible.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: eating a bowl of Raisen Brand Crunch. I love this cereal. :yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

DavidEFC said:


> He's online now. Just invisible.


I wounder why. I hope he responds to my pm before I have to log off.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Listening to some Enter Shikari. New album's good


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - eating


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Well I'm off to bed good night.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

G'night Irene.  (Nas) I'm here for the most part.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

truth: just found the entire mortal kombat conquest series available for download on a leecher site. Wowzer


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Eating the rest of my General Tso's chicken before I have to leave early and go schedule classes for the fall semester.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Rocky Balboa came out today on DVD.

Truth - Fuck yeah.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Holt should start posting in the WWE Section, if he knows what's good for him.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I pretended to be sick so I don't have to go to school


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Woah, Holt was made a mod.

Congrats, man.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Woah, Holt was made a mod.
> 
> Congrats, man.


Way to go man. Now then, warm up that ban hammer if you look back over the last few days.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats to Holt


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

The phrase "lawls" got really old, really quick.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - it's tuesday


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Spiron said:


> The phrase "lawls" got really old, really quick.


Wasn't funny in the first place. 

*EDIT:*
Congrats to brother darkness.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

tubsoffun said:


> truth - it's tuesday


All Day.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Demo version of Symphony Of Destruction > Real version.

:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: New avatar :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

How much rep power do I have?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: New avatar :side:


You kept your word.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> How much rep power do I have?


1 maybe 2 it depends on every 1000 posts/rep and years here that it goes up.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> How much rep power do I have?


1, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> You kept your word.


As always 

Only bad thing is now everyone will confuse me with you 

Meh, I'll keep it for 24 hours and call it mission accomplished.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

For a second, I actually thought you were Big Mac. :$

Then I noticed the mod bar.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Taking off for, LUNCH!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

MoveMent™ said:


> How much rep power do I have?


1


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

What's up, David?

Truth - Watching TV.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> For a second, I actually thought you were Big Mac. :$
> 
> Then I noticed the mod bar.


:sad: 

*Truth: *Class in a couple hours. I need a fucking vacation.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :sad:
> 
> *Truth: *Class in a couple hours. I need a fucking vacation.


When is your spring break?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> When is your spring break?


April 2nd.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

1 isn't enough too destroy a noob 

Truth: watching some wrestling media


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> April 2nd.


Damn that's late. Ours was last week, went by way too fast


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Georges St. Pierre = greatness.

Just watched him destroy Frank Trigg. Pure ownage. Trigg was his bitch for 5 minutes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Georges St. Pierre = greatness.
> 
> Just watched him destroy Frank Trigg. Pure ownage. Trigg was his bitch for 5 minutes.


I can't wait until Serra beats him :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I can't wait until Serra beats him :side:


Almost as likely as Gonzaga beating Mirko at 70. 

Truth - I'm about to eat lunch.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I frustrate my academic advisor every semester because I don't prepare for scheduling and make her find all my potential classes. Why should I prepare though? It's her job to tell me what classes I can/should take.

Just scheduled 18 credits for the fall. I might chop one off and just go for 15 since 18 can be a little heavy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Almost as likely as Gonzaga beating Mirko at 70.
> 
> Truth - I'm about to eat lunch.


Nah, Serra has a lot better shot at beating GSP than Gonzaga has at beating Mirko. It's not much of a shot, but it's a better shot. Serra sucks though, I hope GSP destroys him in seconds.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Holt's a mod:lmao:lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I hate March Madness. I don't get the hype. I am all pro basketball.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'd like to see someone KO Terkay in MMA.

*Truth:* Like every other member is a mod on WF now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, Serra has a lot better shot at beating GSP than Gonzaga has at beating Mirko. It's not much of a shot, but it's a better shot. Serra sucks though, I hope GSP destroys him in seconds.


I haven't seen much of Serra, but from what I've seen, he's a pretty good ground fighter/wrestler. So if he takes the fight to the ground, he has a chance.

But, then again, GSP is no slouch on the ground, so it should be interesting.

Truth - Eating some left over wings from last night. :yum:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I haven't seen much of Serra, but from what I've seen, he's a pretty good ground fighter/wrestler. So if he takes the fight to the ground, he has a chance.
> 
> But, then again, GSP is no slouch on the ground, so it should be interesting.
> 
> Truth - Eating some left over wings from last night. :yum:


I hate Serra. Yeah he's decent on the ground but he's not all world or anything. Plus his stand up sucks. And he's a cocky prick that's never proved a damn thing in UFC. If you're going to be cocky, at least win something.

You hear that UFC has pretty much bought Pride?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hate Serra. Yeah he's decent on the ground but he's not all world or anything. Plus his stand up sucks. And he's a cocky prick that's never proved a damn thing in UFC. If you're going to be cocky, at least win something.
> 
> You hear that UFC has pretty much bought Pride?


Nope. Link, please. 

Truth - I'm going out to rent Rocky in a few hours.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I got the Benoit DVD earlier.


:hb


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* There is this one student in my College Composition 3 class who weighs like 400 pounds or so. All year they never said a word, until today. I was shocked to find out it was a girl as it really looks like a dude, it's (her) hair is all short and it (she) wears Nascar gear. Kind of man-like to me, I dunno.

She was also the only person in the class who thought obesity is a disease and not an issue of personal responsibility. Go figure, when you weigh 400 lbs I guess you have to justify it to yourself.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I got the Benoit DVD earlier.
> 
> 
> :hb


How much?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I got the Benoit DVD earlier.
> 
> 
> :hb


That's on my to buy list.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm going to start a ****1/2 rant after I get back from class. It can't be ***** because nobody is going to get owned, at least not immediately.

*Truth:* I rented the Benoit DVD for $1 last year and burnt it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Nope. Link, please.
> 
> Truth - I'm going out to rent Rocky in a few hours.


http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=3631&zoneid=2

It's pretty short and lacking detail but it's something. I expect a lot more news to break over the next few days.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

£32 for a new black ink cartridge for my printer :no: when a new printer only costs £35 and comes with a black and color cartridge


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Platt said:


> £32 for a new black ink cartridge for my printer :no: when a new printer only costs £35 and comes with a black and color cartridge


That money could be better spent on DVD's.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Sucks about your media Platt. I DL'd a few of the old Rumbles in your thread the other week.

Class time.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=3631&zoneid=2
> 
> It's pretty short and lacking detail but it's something. I expect a lot more news to break over the next few days.


That's awesome. If this is true, Wanderlei/Liddell is pretty much more than inevitable.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Platt said:


> £32 for a new black ink cartridge for my printer :no: when a new printer only costs £35 and comes with a black and color cartridge


Meh, that reminds me, I need some ink for my printer as well but as you've pointed out, that shit is expensive.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

My virtual memory space is low...what do I do?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> How much?


$14.99






> Truth: I'm going to start a ****1/2 rant after I get back from class. It can't be ***** because nobody is going to get owned, at least not immediately.


Throw some D's on that bitch!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Role Model said:


> That money could be better spent on DVD's.



i know thats why i went to uni and printed it for free it will just have to be handed in black and white


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> That's awesome. If this is true, Wanderlei/Liddell is pretty much more than inevitable.


I'm more interested in Mirko/Fedor. I still say that Dana should book the first ever Triple Threat UFC Fight: Liddell vs. Jackson vs. Silva.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Sucks about your media Platt. I DL'd a few of the old Rumbles in your thread the other week.
> 
> Class time.


Yeah shit happens i'll get round to uploading everything again at some point at least it wasn't all of it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm more interested in Mirko/Fedor. *I still say that Dana should book the first ever Triple Threat UFC Fight: Liddell vs. Jackson vs. Silva.*


Man that shit would be CRAZY. Never ever going to happen though.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Quite Bored.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Man that shit would be CRAZY. Never ever going to happen though.


Someone would get fucked up form the blindside and it would be awesome


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't know why some people say Austin was a bad heel in '01. I was just watching Angle/Benoit cage match from RAW in June 2001. At the end, Austin gets in the cage with a chair and beats the hell out of Benoit, worse than the Rock at WM X-7.

Even I wanna see him get his ass kicked at the PPV now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Brian. How are you?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Excited about the BTB World Cup.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Excited about the BTB World Cup.


We might be on the same team


edit: nevermind, Im on south


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: It's all good because Team Europe will crush you both anyway. :side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: It's all good because Team Europe will crush you both anyway. :side:


Truth - (I'm not in it but) Wahey for Team Europe!

Come on you British!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Iv gotten 10 new PMs since becoming mod but couldn't read any of them. There's something up with my PM limit


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Congratulations for your "Modding"


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Brian.

Truth - Raw is being replayed here in 20 minutes. Nothing else is on, so I mine as well tune in.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Mania night in the WWE section is going to be hell


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Holt has, by some way, the longest "location" of all the mods.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Mania night in the WWE section is going to be hell


Quoted for truth.

Poor you, and all the other wrestling mods. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Just found out Holt is a mod, congrats


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Iv gotten 10 new PMs since becoming mod but couldn't read any of them. There's something up with my PM limit


Probably just notifications that you've received a gift.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Holt has, by some way, the longest "location" of all the mods.


He just has the longest location of all the members on here that I've seen. :agree: But there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: US North will crush you all


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: US North will crush you all


US South will crush you


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need an external hard drive.


:sad:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: We have 5 new mods since Spartanlax stepped down.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Team Europe will crush you both.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Team Europe will crush you both.


.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: We have 5 new mods since Spartanlax stepped down.


Truth - All the new mods are more than well deserving, though.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

lol


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I agree Diesel all 5 are very deserving.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> lol


:ns


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :ns


:hb 

Identity Theft.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: Just got home from running all day long, after only sleeping two hours last night.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Listening to Metallica.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> :hb
> 
> Identity Theft.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Truth: Just got home from running all day long, after only sleeping two hours last night.


That sucks Troy . Sup besides that?




John, you listen to that song yet?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Why did you only get 2 hours of sleep Slick?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> That sucks Troy . Sup besides that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. I'll download it in a bit, though. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nope. I'll download it in a bit, though. :$


K. 

Truth- Writing a match for No Way Out, the best PPV ever in BTB history :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just flipped my mattress.


:hb


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am working on my BTB and does anyone either know what Kevin Thorn's theme is called or have any ideas for it? I can regurally come up with theme names but I can't think of anything for this one.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Just flipped my mattress.
> 
> 
> :hb


Happy Stephen Colbert day!!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Just flipped my mattress.
> 
> 
> :hb


I've only done that once. When I was five.

:side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I will be getting a new bed when I move so I don't have to worry about that for a while.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I am working on my BTB and does anyone either know what Kevin Thorn's theme is called or have any ideas for it? I can regurally come up with theme names but I can't think of anything for this one.


I use 'Afterlife'

:$


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Team Europe are gonna own in the World Cup......


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It works I just couldn't think of anything.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3794978#post3794978





Diesel said:


> Happy Stephen Colbert day!!


:hb :hb :hb 

The show should be good tonight.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Why did you only get 2 hours of sleep Slick?


Been sick as a dog, too much pain lately. 

Went to the doctor's today though, ran some tests and everything is fine.

Just some sort of bug.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Closed my first thread


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Closed my first thread


Wait until you warn your first unsuspecting victim.

Ahh, satisfaction.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Closed my first thread


Er... yay! Well done...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb :hb :hb
> 
> The show should be good tonight.


Show of the year candidate, actually.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Well feel better Slick and congrats Holt.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- KIF needs to get on MSN, wherever he is


Hope you get better Slick


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Where can I find a MPEG 1 Audio Codec


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They just mentioned Orton and Edge on ESPN.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> They just mentioned Orton and Edge on ESPN.


For what reason?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Show of the year candidate, actually.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> For what reason?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329456


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dark and Brye, I'll be all right.

Truth: Watching Eugene get his head shaved last night was fun to watch. Now we don't have to be subjected to his pointless skits any longer.

He'll be repackaged eventually.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> They just mentioned Orton and Edge on ESPN.


:lmao


I gotta watch PTI tonight to see what Wilbon has to say.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329456


Oh, damn I didnt even know about that


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pro Wrestlers on roids.

I MUST SAY I'M SHOCKED.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

No shock most wrestlers take steroids.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Pro Wrestlers on roids.
> 
> I MUST SAY I'M SHOCKED.


Lashley and Masters will be named next.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Thanks Dark and Brye, I'll be all right.
> 
> Truth: Watching Eugene get his head shaved last night was fun to watch. Now we don't have to be subjected to his pointless skits any longer.
> 
> He'll be repackaged eventually.


I marked out for the billionaire bitch slap

didn't Masters already get busted for taking Steriods


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> I am working on my BTB and does anyone either know what Kevin Thorn's theme is called or have any ideas for it? I can regurally come up with theme names but I can't think of anything for this one.


The song is called "Mi Destrojero"


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks GA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Lashley and Masters will be named next.


Lashley isn't on roids. That body was given to him by the gods.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Lashley and Masters will be named next.


They'll name Masters and use Lashley breaking the Masterlock last night as a frame.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Lashley isn't on roids. That body was given to him by the gods.


:lmao

Truth: Changed my usertitle, Monty will surely love it


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am wating for Steiner to be mentioned as well. My friend for a while was convinced that he had biceps implants.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Lashley isn't on roids. That body was given to him by the gods.


makes since cause only the gods can give someone the...*insert AMP saying THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They'll name Masters and use Lashley breaking the Masterlock last night as a frame.


:hb


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329663

LOL.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I marked out for the billionaire bitch slap
> 
> didn't Masters already get busted for taking Steriods


I marked out for the Masterlock challenge finally being broken. Now maybe we won't have to endure anymore of those painful skits and can actually have some decent wrestling matches instead.

Nevermind, we'll endure 12 minutes of Khali lugging his slinky ass to the ring instead.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

2Slick said:


> I marked out for the Masterlock challenge finally being broken. Now maybe we won't have to endure anymore of those painful skits and can actually have some decent wrestling matches instead.
> 
> *Nevermind, we'll endure 12 minutes of Khali lugging his slinky ass to the ring instead*.


Khali is comedy :agree:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329663
> 
> LOL.


 :lmao:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

2Slick said:


> I marked out for the Masterlock challenge finally being broken. Now maybe we won't have to endure anymore of those painful skits and can actually have some decent wrestling matches instead.
> 
> Nevermind, we'll endure 12 minutes of Khali lugging his slinky ass to the ring instead.


He trying to attack Ashley last night should have turned him face.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329663
> 
> LOL.


:lmao


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329663
> 
> LOL.


What a seriosuly pointless thread. And WTF is Godleness? I presume it means God-like..... i think.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Khali is comedy :agree:


He is when he performs the brain scrambler slap. Most useless move in the WWE to actually crack me up every single time I see him do it.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He trying to attack Ashley last night should have turned him face.


Heh, I'd of marked out if he was able to accomplish it.

By the way, Wellwood would have had a much better season than Stastny if not for his injury messing up his season.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Khali is comedy :agree:


COCAINE!!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Due to the entranceway probably being so long at Mania it will probably take Khali twenty minutes just to get to the ring. Seriously Melina fought with Ashley for a couple of minutes it seemed like before Khali even got there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Heh, I'd of marked out if he was able to accomplish it.
> 
> By the way, Wellwood would have had a much better season than Stastny if not for his injury messing up his season.


I lost the small,small ounce of respect I had for Khali when he attacked Ashley


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

2Slick said:


> I marked out for the Masterlock challenge finally being broken. Now maybe we won't have to endure anymore of those painful skits and can actually have some decent wrestling matches instead.
> 
> Nevermind, we'll endure 12 minutes of Khali lugging his slinky ass to the ring instead.


He almost did something good last night until that damn King:no: 

truth: watching Giant Bernard vs Jushin Liger


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I think something is seriously wrong with my heart, I'm getting kind of scared.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> COCAINE!!!


I started marking out for Khali after that segment :lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Brye said:


> I lost the small,small ounce of respect I had for Khali when he attacked Ashley


Truth - He was booked to do it  .

Derek you should really go and get a check up. Better to be safe.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I think something is seriously wrong with my heart, I'm getting kind of scared.


does it feel like your body is going to sleep


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

2Slick said:


> Heh, I'd of marked out if he was able to accomplish it.
> 
> By the way, Wellwood would have had a much better season than Stastny if not for his injury messing up his season.


Senility: It's not an option, it's a lifestyle


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I think something is seriously wrong with my heart, I'm getting kind of scared.


Bro, I sent you a PM about that, get back to me.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I think something is seriously wrong with my heart, I'm getting kind of scared.


Get yourself checked out man, I don't know the full story, better safe than sorry.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Senility: It's not an option, it's a lifestyle


Denial: It's not my fault that I don't have as much hockey sense as the Slickster.

It's okay, I understand.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey so you guys ever been mods of other forums and if so how many forums. I have joined about 10 forums and out of them I have been a mod at 7 of them and also been a super/global mod at three and a admin at two.


I remember when I had my own forums it had 382 members I remember I modded (sp?) lax before he became a mod here. Good times too bad the stupid sever fucked up and deleted all of the forums it had. maybe I should make another one some day. 


I hop KKUK comes on today I had sent him a pm today.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - *He was booked to do it  .*
> 
> Derek you should really go and get a check up. Better to be safe.


I know, But I he never should have touched my woman :side: :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I think something is seriously wrong with my heart, I'm getting kind of scared.


were you going to see a doctor about that  what happend?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> Hey so you guys ever been mods of other forums and if so how many forums. I have joined about 10 forums and out of them I have been a mod at 7 of them and also been a super/global mod at three and a admin at two.
> 
> 
> I remember when I had my own forums it had 382 members I remember I modded (sp?) lax before he became a mod here. Good times too bad the stupid sever fucked up and deleted all of the forums it had. maybe I should make another one some day.
> ...


Been mod on about 15 inc yours smod on a couple and admin on a couple


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

2Slick said:


> Denial: It's not my fault that I don't have as much hockey sense as the Slickster.
> 
> It's okay, I understand.


:lmao Touche old man, touche.

Still, you PM me when Wellwood goes on a 20 game point streak ok?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Might be one of the few people to actually laugh slightly when McMahon slapped Eugene. Showing an example of his billionaire bitch slap. :lmao


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Brye said:


> I know, But I he never should have touched my woman :side: :$


He should have finished the job


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I don't normally join other forums, but I've ran two of my own before about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Hey so you guys ever been mods of other forums and if so how many forums. I have joined about 10 forums and out of them I have been a mod at 7 of them and also been a super/global mod at three and a admin at two.
> 
> 
> I remember when I had my own forums it had 382 members I remember I modded (sp?) lax before he became a mod here. Good times too bad the stupid sever fucked up and deleted all of the forums it had. maybe I should make another one some day.
> ...


I've been a mod for 30 different forums


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I hope your ok Derek


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Minterz said:


> He should have finished the job


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Eugene screaming "Why Me" in the mirror last night on RAW was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - This  is beautiful


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I've been a mod for 30 different forums


That doesn't make you an internet god like Kent Jones.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I've never modded another forum.

Then again, this is the only forum I'm really active on.

Truth - Watching a replay of Raw.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have modded at three and ran my own once.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao Touche old man, touche.
> 
> Still, you PM me when Wellwood goes on a 20 game point streak ok?


Well, he's had a four point game, hat trick this season, so he was on a serious role before he got injured. Was probably on pace for about 75-80 points and about 25-30 goals. Hell, Saturday night he had a goal and assisted on the Leafs only other goal of the night.

He's gonna be a monster in the NHL, I can just see it. As long as he gets some wingers that are something special that is. Only so much you can do with Kilger.

How about those Avs? If Calgary loses to Detroit tonight, anything is possible.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* WWE really needs to let Eugene clean that green shit off his coat. It's been there for like over 6 months.

*Truth:* That General Tso's chicken I made a while ago was fire.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im a mod on 2 forums


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Minterz said:


> He should have finished the job


Oh shit, I was suppose to PM you back, my bad Mindylicious.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That doesn't make you an internet god like Kent Jones.


:$

My lifetime goal is to get modded on his forums.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> I know, But I he never should have touched my woman :side: :$


Mickie was fine last night


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Canucks are still number one in the northwest division. I think.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Truth - Eugene screaming "Why Me" in the mirror last night on RAW was fucking hilarious.


Right about that. :lmao

Truth - I get a feeling that they will add Vince's billionaire bitch slap to his moveset if he is ever in a WWE game again. :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: They should just get rid of Eugene all together.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Eugene screaming "Why Me" in the mirror last night on RAW was fucking hilarious.


youre so heartless :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Khali.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* WWE really needs to let Eugene clean that green shit off his coat. It's been there for like over 6 months.
> 
> *Truth:* That General Tso's chicken I made a while ago was fire.


He gets paid in bars of chocolate though?. Probably cant afford to change it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

2Slick said:


> Well, he's had a four point game, hat trick this season, so he was on a serious role before he got injured. Was probably on pace for about 75-80 points and about 25-30 goals. Hell, Saturday night he had a goal and assisted on the Leafs only other goal of the night.
> 
> He's gonna be a monster in the NHL, I can just see it. As long as he gets some wingers that are something special that is. Only so much you can do with Kilger.
> 
> How about those Avs? If Calgary loses to Detroit tonight, anything is possible.


I like Wellwood and was pissed when he got hurt. Mainly because I had just traded for him on my fantasy team. But I hope he turns into something special. Still no matter how good he becomes, he can't prevent Raycroft from screwing up.

When Calgary loses to Detroit  How the hell we've gone 8-0-1 in our last 9 is beyond me although I give much of the credit to Sakic, Stastny, and Budaj. 

I'm more worried about the Canes considering if they make the playoffs, I actually get to go to games. I would love to see a Carolina/Buffalo first round match up even though it will be over in 5, 6 at the most.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

POD said:


> He gets paid in bars of chocolate though?. Probably cant afford to change it.


You sure you aren't thinking of Marty Jannetty and payment in nachos/crack?

*Truth:* Edge should get his money back for the steroids he took.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> :$
> 
> My lifetime goal is to get modded on his forums.


Good luck with that. Now go bump my BTB


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lol at Delf's rep comment. :lmao

I've had that type of chicken before. I'm asian, but don't know the secrets to it. :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: i might make a banner today
Truth: I need to download videos from WWE.com again


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> You sure you aren't thinking of Marty Jannetty and payment in nachos/crack?
> 
> *Truth:* Edge should get his money back for the steroids he took.


:lmao 

There was a post comparing his muscles from '98 and '06 this morning....


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Spiron said:


> :lmao
> 
> There was a post comparing his muscles from '98 ad '06 this morning....


I mean he got bigger, but nothing like when you look at a guy like Guerrero who's change was extremely obvious.

That said, I don't think just looking at a person's build is really enough to say if they are on the juice for sure like a lot of people on the boards do.



Diesel said:


> I've had that type of chicken before. I'm asian, but don't know the secrets to it.


Damn...that's cool though because it's not really sitting right in my stomach anyway.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good luck with that. Now go bump my BTB


I still need to read it :$.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Into seeing Steve Austin's new movie.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I like Wellwood and was pissed when he got hurt. Mainly because I had just traded for him on my fantasy team. But I hope he turns into something special. Still no matter how good he becomes, he can't prevent Raycroft from screwing up.
> 
> When Calgary loses to Detroit  How the hell we've gone 8-0-1 in our last 9 is beyond me although I give much of the credit to Sakic, Stastny, and Budaj.
> 
> I'm more worried about the Canes considering if they make the playoffs, I actually get to go to games. I would love to see a Carolina/Buffalo first round match up even though it will be over in 5, 6 at the most.


I'm probably one of the few people that doesn't think Buffalo will go very far in the playoffs. I think they'll make it to the second round, but I dunno, just have that feeling. Same thing about the Sens, they have the fire power, but they fold under pressure, especially Krusty, as usual, disappears come playoff time.

The fact that the Habs might miss it this season is bringing a smile to my face, even if the Leafs don't make it either.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Wrestling is Fake - http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4589852#post4589852

Some of the replies are funny.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Went from a +12 to a +14 today . Maybe, I'll test it out


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The Pens will overtake the Devils for 1st place in the Atlantic conference this week.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Into seeing Steve Austin's new movie.


Me too, but I'm afraid I'll get sick of it before it even comes out, knowing how many times we'll see the previews before then.

Truth: We'll help you out when the Leafs beat the Devils tonight.

Okay, I can wish anyway.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Tuna Hot Dish + Mountain Dew = Ratings!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Watching Rock vs Brock


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jim Rome is making fun of the WWE Steroid scandal.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Wrestling is Fake - http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?p=4589852#post4589852
> 
> Some of the replies are funny.


The one moderator said this about Scott Steiner - _"But he started out as one of the best and most innovative big men ever.

It's very sad."_

WTF? Scott Steiner wasn't anything close to innovative after he became big, and really shouldn't even be considered a big man even now.

Not to mention another dumb ass who called Scott one of the worst workers in the history of wrestling. I guess he never saw any of the **** to ***** classics him and Rick put on back in the day.

They should just stick to basketball over there.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

2Slick said:


> Me too, but I'm afraid I'll get sick of it before it even comes out, knowing how many times we'll see the previews before then.


Yeah, same. It was the same problem I had with Kane's movie and kind of with Cena's. After all the clips, segments & previews on the movie they showed. I honestly was thinking if it was worth seeing or not.

Truth: Need to cook me some dinner tonight.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Yeah, same. It was the same problem I had with Kane's movie and kind of with Cena's. After all the clips, segments & previews on the movie they showed. I honestly thought is it worth it after seeing all that.
> 
> Truth: Need to cook me some dinner tonight.


I'm probably one of the few people on here that actually liked The Marine. Probably has to do with the fact that I sometimes don't mind senseless and brainless action ala Crank. Even though those two movies are in two completely different leagues, I still don't mind shit like that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That basketball forum has their own comic book geek. I must battle him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm not blaming Christian Cage for exposing the wrestling business.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

2Slick said:


> I'm probably one of the few people that doesn't think Buffalo will go very far in the playoffs. I think they'll make it to the second round, but I dunno, just have that feeling. Same thing about the Sens, they have the fire power, but they fold under pressure, especially Krusty, as usual, disappears come playoff time.
> 
> The fact that the Habs might miss it this season is bringing a smile to my face, even if the Leafs don't make it either.


I can agree with the Sens but not with the Sabres. If not for their entire defense being hurt in Game 7 last season, I really think they would have beat the Canes. I guess the hockey Gods were just smiling on Carolina last year. 

I always think that any team with Chris Drury has a good chance of winning though.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> The one moderator said this about Scott Steiner - _"But he started out as one of the best and most innovative big men ever.
> 
> It's very sad."_
> 
> ...


They don't call Steiner the Innovator of Violence for nothing.

Don't get upset.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ I thought that was Tommy Dreamer.

*Truth:* I hate the Devils but Brodeur is a fucking machine. Though the Canes did own him earlier this week.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm not blaming Christian Cage for exposing the wrestling business.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I can agree with the Sens but not with the Sabres. If not for their entire defense being hurt in Game 7 last season, I really think they would have beat the Canes. I guess the hockey Gods were just smiling on Carolina last year.
> 
> I always think that any team with Chris Drury has a good chance of winning though.


Buffalo better go for it this season, cause come free agency, their team probably won't remain intact. It's not as if the Leafs will improve, considering half their damn cap space is invested in McGiveaway and Kubina.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Brodeur is arguably the best goaltender in the NHL currently. One of the best of all time, easily.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> /\ I thought that was Tommy Dreamer.


I thought he was the Innovator of Silence.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth: I'm really hoping the Thrashers put up a good showing in the playoffs this year.

Truth #2: I can't decide if I should blow a bunch of money to sit ringside at Backlash, or save about $200 and sit in the next best tier of seating.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm not blaming Christian Cage for exposing the wrestling business.


Saw that on a MMA forum, there were 2 pages of people completely shitting on wrestling after that was posted


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
> Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
> Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
> Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tube Man
> ...


African American, hail a cab :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That wasn't Steiners fault.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> That wasn't Steiners fault.


Yea it was Captain Bland.....I mean Cage


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> That wasn't Steiners fault.


It was all Christian.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> African American, hail a cab :lmao


http://youtube.com/watch?v=eMh8dUSfhRI

Make a splash at your next business meeting.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

> That wasn't Steiners fault.


SNITSKY! :hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> /\ I thought that was Tommy Dreamer.
> 
> *Truth:* I hate the Devils but Brodeur is a fucking machine. Though the Canes did own him earlier this week.


Damn right we did 

Although he owned us just days before in Carolina 

Here's a funny story: You know how most crowds chant "Goalie, Goalie, Goalie, YOU SUCK!" Well during the Canes/Devils game the crowd was chanting "Brodeur, Brodeur, Brodeur, YOU SUCK!" and the guy behind me was like "How can you tell the best goaltender in the league that he sucks? You can tell him to break a leg or to die or something but you can't tell him he sucks when he clearly doesn't. Morons." My friend and I were laughing for a good 5 minutes or so because his delivering was perfect.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Kevin Sullivan.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Damn right we did
> 
> Although he owned us just days before in Carolina
> 
> Here's a funny story: You know how most crowds chant "Goalie, Goalie, Goalie, YOU SUCK!" Well during the Canes/Devils game the crowd was chanting "Brodeur, Brodeur, Brodeur, YOU SUCK!" and the guy behind me was like "How can you tell the best goaltender in the league that he sucks? You can tell him to break a leg or to die or something but you can't tell him he sucks when he clearly doesn't. Morons." My friend and I were laughing for a good 5 minutes or so because his delivering was perfect.


He doesn't often cough up 5-6 goals in a game, but he did against the Leafs the first time they faced them this season. I'm hoping history repeats itself later on tonight as well. 

If not, at least seeing Cam Janssen's ugly face smeared against the glass about twenty-three times will suffice. Paybacks a bitch.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Time to head off, later all.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> :$
> 
> My lifetime goal is to get modded on his forums.


Me too this April it will be three years since I joined.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

2Slick said:


> He doesn't often cough up 5-6 goals in a game, but he did against the Leafs the first time they faced them this season. I'm hoping history repeats itself later on tonight as well.
> 
> If not, at least seeing Cam Janssen's ugly face smeared against the glass about twenty-three times will suffice. Paybacks a bitch.


I really didn't find too much wrong with that hit. Kaberle just landed in a bad position so it looked worse than it probably was.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I just posted some diva gifs from Raw last night. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329672


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Later Slick

*Truth:* I need to burn my fake ass homemade Jesus Camp DVD for my one teacher to get extra credit. I'm not normally one to brown nose but simply burning a DVD for points is cool.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

aww CaLi got the 6000 snipe.

Truth: My daughter is sick. Spewing everywhere all night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I just posted some diva gifs from Raw last night.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329672


Nice gif Jason


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Just rented Sin City. :side:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm about to go to the Goodwill and see if they have any old hockey jerseys. We need one for street hockey to put over the chest protector since wer're currently using a big ass orange t-shirt.

We also need new pads since the budget ass Franklin ones we have are for kids. They just make it over the knee so you can still go down, but it's not very comfortable and you can't buterfly. Looking to get a pair of larger Mylec street pads soon since those are the standard.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Just rented Sin City. :side:


I've been wanting to see that for a long time now. 

Still havent :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> I've been wanting to see that for a long time now.
> 
> Still havent :$


I'll post if I liked it or not later. If I say it's good, go see it.

I asked last night or early this morning how it is. A few people said it was horrible, a few people said it was amazing.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Just rented Sin City. :side:


Tell me how great it is after after you watch


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> I've been wanting to see that for a long time now.
> 
> Still havent :$


I've haven't seen it either. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'll post if I liked it or not later. If I say it's good, go see it.
> 
> I asked last night or early this morning how it is. A few people said it was horrible, a few people said it was amazing.


ok. Thanks

From what my friends were saying, it was good, but they also think Jeff Hardy's winning MITB, so I shouldnt take their opinions


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Tell me what you think to pyro. I taught it was so very bad everything about it was so very bad.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I can't wait to watch Rocky later on today. I've seen about 10 commercials for it today alone, and each commercial gets me more hyped. :$


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Going to 2 IWC shows this weekend, one Friday one Saturday.

Got some sweet matches, Reyes vs. Homicide for the IWC title(Larry Sweeney wrestles the winner Saturday), Jimmy Jacobs vs. Shiima Xion, AJ Styles vs. Abyss, a 4 way tag match (IWC tag teams are the shit), and last, but not least










TITO fucking SANTANA vs. Greg Valentine.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Holy shit, those 2 guys are still wrestling?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329670\

Such a priceless comedy thread, even though I closed it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Going to 2 IWC shows this weekend, one Friday one Saturday.
> 
> Got some sweet matches, *Reyes vs. Homicide *for the IWC title(Larry Sweeney wrestles the winner Saturday), Jimmy Jacobs vs. Shiima Xion, AJ Styles vs. Abyss, a 4 way tag match (IWC tag teams are the shit), and last, but not least
> 
> ...


That match should be stiff as fuck

Truth - Some dude on another forum I post at said The Departed was better than Goodfellas :no:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Just rented Sin City. :side:


Sorry to hear it. I'll have more fun watching an Lashley/Masters match tonight.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Going to get some food.

EDIT - Lax I just made a Team Europe banner. Should I PM it to you being the captain and all?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Tito Santana > Rick Martel


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Sorry to hear it. I'll have more fun watching an Lashley/Masters match tonight.


Lashley/Masters > The entire Godfather Trilogy


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : my desktop pc is suffering from a dreadful virus, which could mean a system-delete 

This might mean the end of another btb-adventure


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ That sucks Tony 


Truth- Just got a PM from the creator of that Matt Hardy thread, wondering why I red repped him


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah Cide I'm excited to Homicide live. He hasn't been to IWC in a while.



Diesel said:


> Holy shit, those 2 guys are still wrestling?


Ironically, I have a PWI issue from about 10 years ago where it pictures Santana wrestling Valentine in an independent ring. The article was called "Riding the Independent Wave" I think. 10 years later, it's still the same.

You think they're old though...

Dominic DeNucci w/ Bruno Sammartino is wrestling Larry Zybysko w/ Lord Zoltan. Bruno and Zoltan are managers I guess, though Bruno will probably get a hit or two in I bet. DeNucci was a WWWF tag champ in the 70s and wrestled in the 60s too, so he's old as fuck. 

I'm guessing there will be no shooting star presses from the older guys, though Bruno doing one would make me mark out. Jim Neidhart and Salvatore Sincere (Johnny Gunn to WCW fans) are also wrestling.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm quite tired.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Downloading NWO 2000. If the quality is good enough I'll burn it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Lashley/Masters > The entire *Godfather Trilogy*


Which is overrated as hell IMO.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - A few of the mods on this forum are a joke (not mentioning any names), the end.

Truth - I'm watching Around The Horn right now.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - A few of the mods on this forum are a joke (not mentioning any names), the end.
> 
> Truth - I'm watching Around The Horn right now.


that's quite the bold statement


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Which is overrated as hell IMO.


Not at all.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Going to get some food.
> 
> EDIT - Lax I just made a Team Europe banner. Should I PM it to you being the captain and all?


Go for it, saves me time and embarassment by making one myself 

And yes Derek, you're spot on with the mod comment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL! damn.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Not at all.


I didn't say it wasn't a good series 1 and 2 are very good but the movie gets way to much hype.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

As long as my name isn't mentioned then feel free to name names  Meh, even if my name is mentioned...blame Lax :side:

All this BTB World Cup Talk (ok, so it's two people) makes me wish I had entered.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Hoping I don't get into any Car Wars on the road.

I'm out, later people.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Talking to CRO and KOP about the world cup


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - A few of the mods on this forum are a joke (not mentioning any names), the end.


Yea, I really don't know how the hell some of these people got modded. Seems like any tom, dick or harry could become a mod. What has the world come to?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Yeah Cide I'm excited to Homicide live. He hasn't been to IWC in a while.
> 
> 
> Ironically, I have a PWI issue from about 10 years ago where it pictures Santana wrestling Valentine in an independent ring. The article was called "Riding the Independent Wave" I think. 10 years later, it's still the same.
> ...


Truth - That really is remarkable, how they're still able to wrestle after all these years of their body being torn apart in the ring. Seriously, amazing.

Edit: Later, Delf.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> All this BTB World Cup Talk (ok, so it's two people) makes me wish I had entered.


Oh it's gonna be so awesome. :side:

Sorry. :$


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> that's quite the bold statement


Truth - I'm an honest man, Tony.



Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, I really don't know how the hell some of these people got modded. Seems like any tom, dick or harry could become a mod. What has the world come to?


I like the sarcasm, but I was being serious.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, I really don't know how the hell some of these people got modded. Seems like any tom, dick or harry could become a mod. What has the world come to?


PM me the names, rit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> *Oh it's gonna be so awesome. :side:*
> 
> Sorry. :$


Not when we beat you :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, I really don't know how the hell some of these people got modded. Seems like any tom, dick or harry could become a mod. What has the world come to?


*Looks at avatar*

Damn affirmative blacktion.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> PM me the names, rit.


I want to know who Derek is talking about you can't make bold statements like that and not back them up IMO.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How's the text banner goin', Lax?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It shocked me when that AMPLine4life got modded. Who the hell is he?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> How's the text banner goin', Lax?


Workin' on it, along with Brye's and AMP's and Team Europe's.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> I want to know who Derek is talking about *you can't make bold statements like that and not back them up IMO.*


Truth - I can do whatever the fuck I want.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oh shit...get em':side:


WCW4Life said:


> It shocked me when that AMPLine4life got modded. Who the hell is he?


Never seen him before.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> I want to know who Derek is talking about you can't make bold statements like that and not back them up IMO.


Agreed, Derek PM me, to be honest I'll most likely agree with you.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I was going to do something then I smelled a marker now my head is blurry


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> It shocked me when that AMPLine4life got modded. Who the hell is he?


Yea, he's just some MMA mark

That reminds me, I gotta make some Chuck Liddel, Tito Ortiz,Rampage and Rashad Evans psds


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I can do whatever the fuck I want.


Wow dude, chill.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I can do whatever the fuck I want.


Than don't bring the shit up


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I really enjoy how they're building up the Cena/HBK match for Mania. Love the classic mind games move.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RaS said:


> Oh it's gonna be so awesome. :side:
> 
> Sorry. :$


I would have entered but I don't have the time with school and everything. Oddly enough I got a PM from Wolfy asking me to join up but I had to decline so it's not like I didn't have a choice.

Hush and go bump my BTB WCW. Wait, my partner already did that 

And you're actually doing that banner for me Lax? SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!

Truth: There's a new BTB by a guy named Lashley_fan. If he doesn't have a.....RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!! in every show, his thread will suck.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Than don't bring the shit up


Truth - Then don't worry about it, you know I'm not talking about you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Then don't worry about it, you know I'm not talking about you.


Tell me, I bet I could even guess who you're talking about anyways as most people will more than likely agree.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: There's a new BTB by a guy named Lashley_fan. If he doesn't have a.....RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!! in every show, his thread will suck.


Why would you start a BTB without intentions of a RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm off now. Cya everyone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I really enjoy how they're building up the Cena/HBK match for Mania. Love the classic mind games move.


I sort of like it. Alot of people dont like it. I expected one of them to hit each other by now. I guess something will happen next week.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, he's just some MMA mark
> 
> That reminds me, I gotta make some Chuck Liddel, Tito Ortiz,Rampage and Rashad Evans psds


Yes, MAKE ME A RAMPAGE BANNER!!!!!! In return, I'll make you a Rampage GIF


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> And you're actually doing that banner for me Lax? SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!


Don't get excited, I suck.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Why would you start a BTB without intentions of a RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


I'm going to make that Ahmed Johnson's new finisher. Fuck the pearl river plunge.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Tell me, I bet I could even guess who you're talking about anyways as most people will more than likely agree.


Truth - PM me with who you think they are. There are 6 of them, and if you guess half of them right I'll get you a gift.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'm looking foreward to my Finlay/Hornswaggle banner


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Don't get excited, I suck.


Shit, I'm just happy that someone is doing a banner for me. Every time I request in the GFX Section it normally goes undone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm going to make that Ahmed Johnson's new finisher. Fuck the pearl river plunge.


PEARL RIVER POWERSLAM!!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - PM me with who you think they are. There are 6 of them, and if you guess half of them right I'll get you a gift.


You're on bitch!

Right so 6 staff members or just moderators?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I sort of like it. Alot of people dont like it. I expected one of them to hit each other by now. I guess something will happen next week.


First off, why'd you ditch the Chappelle appeal? :sad:

Anyways, I enjoy it because I expect one of them to turn on the other before Wrestlemania, so it makes me want to watch every show they're on to see if it actually happens.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - PM me with who you think they are. There are 6 of them, and if you guess half of them right I'll get you a gift.


Can't all the mods read PMs? Or is that just rep comments?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Whats up guys?.

New banner anyone like?.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Whats up guys?.
> 
> New banner anyone like?.


Its nice. Good job


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> You're on bitch!
> 
> Right so 6 staff members or just moderators?


Truth - Anyone except for the E-Fed staff, I don't really count them. I don't go to that section. 



> Can't all the mods read PMs? Or is that just rep comments?


I really don't care. I think Super Mod's/Admins can view rep comments, not sure about the regular mods.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm going to make that Ahmed Johnson's new finisher. Fuck the pearl river plunge.


Wow....that's the most blasphemous comment I've ever heard.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> PEARL RIVER POWERSLAM!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it.

Since when can Mods read rep comments? I know Admins can read PMs and Rep comments but I didn't know every Mod could read rep comments.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *Yes, MAKE ME A RAMPAGE BANNER!!!!!!* In return, I'll make you a Rampage GIF


Thats why Im making psds  . They may look like my current banner, very simple


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Since when can Mods read rep comments? I know Admins can read PMs and Rep comments but I didn't know every Mod could read rep comments.


Truth - I edited my post. I just meant Super Mods/Admins. I thought Super Mods could view rep comments?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - New usertitle. 'tis true.

Whoever tells me who Dexter Holland is, shall recieve some greenage.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Brye said:


> Its nice. Good job


Lady B made it not me .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Thats why Im making psds  . They may look like my current banner, very simple


That's all I want to be honest


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Lady B made it not me .


Oh, I was about to say your gettting really good


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Sent a PM


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I edited my post. I just meant Super Mods/Admins. I thought Super Mods could view rep comments?


Maybe they can? I dunno, I'm not a super mod.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Rampage banner should be Rampage's head on Mr. T's body.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Point-Dexter is the singer and rhythm guitarist for The Offspring.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=rvdtito4life

Haha look at their comments.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea S.Mods can read rep comments and edit them....

Truth-Chris Masters career is officially over after tonight's ECW.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt is the worst mod I've ever been a witness to in my life. It's a shame that affirmative action has gotten to this point.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea S.Mods can read rep comments and edit them....
> 
> Truth-Chris Masters career is officially over after tonight's ECW.


 
Yep, he can kiss his career goodbye


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Lord Alabaster Holt is the worst mod I've ever been a witness to in my life. It's a shame that affirmative action has gotten to this point.
> 
> 
> :lmao


Are you being sarcastic or not .


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea S.Mods can read rep comments and edit them....
> 
> *Truth-Chris Masters career is officially over after tonight's ECW*.


He's having the worst week ever it would own if he jobbed to Kane or someone on Smackdown this week.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=rvdtito4life
> 
> Haha look at their comments.


lol, of course in his last video Kent said they are nothing compared to him, yet he sure spends a lot of time messing with them.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

POD said:


> Are you being sarcastic or not .


Little bit


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm slowly nearing a new rep title. 

Truth - Watching TV and listening to some tunes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> He's having the worst week ever it would own if he jobbed to Kane or someone on Smackdown this week.


That would be gold. Jobbing or getting buried on each show. Then he gets released. Now thats how you're suppose to get released:lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Little bit


Best not got against Holt, He is too respected.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea S.Mods can read rep comments and edit them....
> 
> Truth-Chris Masters career is officially over after tonight's ECW.


You know why? Because he's going to be hit with.....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!

To WCW, what do you think of Cena making Benoit tap out? When does his contract end, he should go to TNA for being forced to tap out to that **** (intentional) John Cena.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Lord Alabaster Holt is the worst mod I've ever been a witness to in my life. It's a shame that affirmative action has gotten to this point.
> 
> 
> :lmao


You aren't the only one not liking me being modded  

Oh shit

POD, Cali is joking, I poke fun at him all the time on MSN


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ My friend saw some guy on the subway today who had a leatherjacket on with cut out, taped pictures of various wrestlers on it, and he was watching wrestling on a portable dvd player.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

What is Holt modding?

Truth: I have a fridge full of albacore.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

After Lashley hits Masters with the RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!, Masters will not only be released, he'll cease to exist.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> That would be gold. Jobbing or getting buried on each show. Then he gets released. Now thats how you're suppose to get released:lmao


Oh no doubt he gets fired before Mania :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> After Lashley hits Masters with the RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!, Masters will not only be released, he'll cease to exist.


His body will just lie there until it fades into nonexistence like in Golden Eye for N64.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO! Oh shit.


AMPLine4Life said:


> You know why? Because he's going to be hit with.....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!


Lashley shouldnt even pin him after he hits it. The ref should just raise Lashley's hand as the winner.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You aren't the only one not liking me being modded
> 
> Oh shit
> 
> POD, Cali is joking, I poke fun at him all the time on MSN


:gun:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You aren't the only one not liking me being modded
> 
> Oh shit
> 
> POD, Cali is joking, I poke fun at him all the time on MSN


Are right I see.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cowie said:


> What is Holt modding?
> 
> Truth: I have a fridge full of albacore.


VIP :side:



Actually the WWE section


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Breaking out of the Masterlock is proof Lashley is shooting roids.


The guys on PTI are gonna talk about the steroid shit in WWE after they get back from commercial.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> LMAO! Oh shit.
> 
> Lashley shouldnt even pin him after he hits it. The ref should just raise Lashley's hand as the winner.


That's what should always happen when Lashley hits...THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!

They should just end the show right there because nothing else is going to top it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- ESPN is having a field day with the whole wrestlers using steroids thing.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: I'm laughing my ass off. Lucky you said the WWE or I'd have believed you were modding VIP and laughed about it for a week.

Congrats on your spot.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- ESPN is having a field day with the whole wrestlers using steroids thing.


Yeah, it's been mentioned in 3 straight shows now and I wouldn't be shocked if it got mention on Sportscenter.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate that they go to Sportscenter before PTI ends.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The guys on PTI are gonna talk about the steroid shit in WWE after they get back from commercial.


The misinformation should be gold.

One of those shows said that Edge was a roided up freak. LOL, Edge is skinny as fuck. Probably one of the last guys in WWE that's on roids.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Edge is getting addicted to tattoo's I think.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ESPN does to wrestling what Fox News does do the democratic party,


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I hate that they go to Sportscenter before PTI ends.


I dont see why that cant just show all of PTI first.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> The misinformation should be gold.
> 
> One of those shows said that Edge was a roided up freak. LOL, Edge is skinny as fuck. Probably one of the last guys in WWE that's on roids.


Him and Gregory Helms. That made me laugh. If anything, Edge has lost mass and definition in the last couple years.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: This 25 posts per page thing sucks I want 40 posts per page back


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why wasn't Chris Masters name mentioned? He's gained like 50 pounds of muscle mass in the last 5 months.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Truth: This 25 posts per page thing sucks I want 40 posts per page back


That is far too many!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Role Model said:


> That is far too many!


No its not. I had it set to that for three years, even when I was on dial up. It makes it easier to catch up when you're Aussie and keep different hours to most members.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like having 10 posts per page.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ESPN pisses me off. And not just because of the whole steroids thing either. It's a bullshit network.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I love how they open every mention of wrestlers and steroids with "I bet this comes as a shock."


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

PTI's 'big finish' is them talking about the WWE. They're not even trying to be objective.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are about to shit on WWE...


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I wonder what Kornheiser and Wilbon are going to say about the wrestlers. Should be interesting since none of them know jack shit about the wrestlers being mentioned. I think Tony called it the WWF not too long ago. :no:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Cali quit with that smilie. I know you aren't demure.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-

Around The Horn > PTI


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'd mark if Khali showed up on PTI and executed the chop of death on one of the host ratings!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> ESPN pisses me off. And not just because of the whole steroids thing either. It's a bullshit network.


Why do you feel that way?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth-
> 
> Around The Horn > PTI


Nah.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- They called Helms Hurricane :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I'd mark if Khali showed up on PTI and executed the chop of death on one of the host ratings!


:lmao Ratings!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I'd mark if Khali showed up on PTI and executed the chop of death on one of the host ratings!


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

should we care if wrestling entertainers are on steriods....hmmm

they need Lashley to give them the.....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Somebody needs to post that Lashley/Wayne Brady Steroids Banner. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

They didn't trash it that bad



Cowie said:


> Cali quit with that smilie. I know you aren't demure.



:$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wilbon needs a Stunner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Why do you feel that way?


They way they play politics and hype up the stars/teams they want. That and their refusal to cover MMA.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Just heard on Sportscenter Orton, Edge, and Helms have all purchased steroids online.


lol

Edit - Ok you guys were already talking about that...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Somebody needs to post that Lashley/Wayne Brady Steroids Banner. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> They way they play politics and hype up the stars/teams they want. *That and their refusal to cover MMA.*


That's changing soon


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


 That is greatness.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Adam Copeland aka "The Edge".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's changing soon


O Rly? Source?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a banner with Edge, Orton, and Helms that says "%100 Natural!"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I want a banner with Edge, Orton, and Helms that says "%100 Natural!"


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I still can't get over them saying Edge is a gashead. They should look at pictures of him 3 years ago compared to now and still wonder if he's on 'roids.

They need to investigate Sonjay Dutt, he's a gashead.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I know it was already mentioned but I love how they said The Hurricane and The Edge. That tells you how much they pay attention.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: All of this evidence was found before the Wellness Plan was put into effect as well. I would like to see if they could find anything about a guy like Edge who as previously mentioned has shrunk using now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: If Rey ever uses the Frog Splash again I might have to start using my pimp hand again


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: Just finished my new banner.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Finally here.

Truth- I thought my banner request would have a reply by now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: If Rey ever uses the Frog Splash again I might have to start using my pimp hand again


To smack who?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I just remembered when Maria called him The Edge for an entire interview.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think I can request a banner now. I should do that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- Finally here.
> 
> Truth- I thought my banner request would have a reply by now.


You gonna be on MSN soon?


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Nice gif Movement, Bury Me a G is dope as hell.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New sig


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> New sig
> 
> 
> :hb


:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> You gonna be on MSN soon?


I'm on Jax's msn. Just speak to me there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'm on Jax's msn. Just speak to me there.


oh ,ok. I can never tell when its you or him


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Lashley looks so much like Wayne Brady it's scary I wonder if he can sing like him...


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


That's hilarious :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> O Rly? Source?


It's been talked about on major MMA sites like MMAWeekly that they're going to start covering UFC starting in April.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> oh ,ok. I can never tell when its you or him


Well considering I am at his house every other day it would be hard to tell.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like making banners I just don't make them for any one else I did the hall of fame ones their in my sig I want to do some south park ones next.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Lashley looks so much like Wayne Brady it's scary I wonder if he can sing like him...


Probably, their voices sound exactly the same.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Well considering I am at his house every other day it would be hard to tell.


Yeah true, how come your not responding to me?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Eating KFC.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah true, how come your not responding to me?


Your not even online.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's been talked about on major MMA sites like MMAWeekly that they're going to start covering UFC starting in April.


I still hate them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Your not even online.


I dont know what the hell happened but I was sending messages and I didnt know I was offline


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> To smack who?


I don't know


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I still hate them.


Yeah but whatchu gonna do.....brother?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I cant wait to download Raw. I really need to see the Masters/Lashley segment. My new avatar/sig will be great. Hopefully.


MoveMent™ said:


> I don't know


oh.:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Raki has the worst logic of all time.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I think I've read about 40 stories in 3 months. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Raki has the worst logic of all time.


Who?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Not in a good mood at the moment.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Watching Black Bush.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I cant wait to download Raw. I really need to see the Masters/Lashley segment. My new avatar/sig will be great. Hopefully.
> 
> oh.:sad:


I'll find someone

have you tried splitting RAW when you download it, cause every time I try it won't let me with either WMM or Easy Video Splitter


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who?


(old) ECW mark.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - If Franklin loses his rematch against Silva, he should move back up to light heavyweight and go after Liddell or Quinton.

Truth - Sunny as hell outside.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> (old) ECW mark.


Oh. 

Holy shit, Ken Griffey Jr. is 37 years old.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Truth - I need more money.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New avatar.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> New sig.


Why is it %100?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> New avatar.


Your avatar > Cali's sig


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> New avatar.


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 


Pearl River Plunge = no ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:
> 
> 
> Pearl River Plunge = no ratings


If I was a mod I would ban you for saying that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why isn't it 100%


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why is it %100?


I've seen it written %100 many times.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> If I was a super mod I would ban you for saying that.


Fixed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Fixed.


If I was a mod I would be so awesome that I would be able to ban people.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> If I was a mod I would be so awesome that I would be able to ban people.


Makes sense.

Have you seen the latest comments for rvdtito?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New banner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> Have you seen the latest comments for rvdtito?


Yes. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Yes. :lmao


It's sad that I live one state above that guy :no:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Only SMods and Admins can ban


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

THE SPORTSCENTER GUY CALLED HIM "THE EDGE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's sad that I live one state above that guy :no:


Watch out. He could be anywhere. He may be in disguise.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ladies and Gents meet the owner of WF 

http://www.rob-laidlaw.com/


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Watch out. He could be anywhere. He may be in disguise.


Damnit, he may brush my teeth.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Damnit, he may brush my teeth.


The thought of Kent Jones brushing my teeth is wrong on many levels.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Ladies and Gents meet the owner of WF
> 
> http://www.rob-laidlaw.com/


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I still laugh at AMP's gif


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The episode of South Park about ginger kids = awesomeness.

Watching it now. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is Caligula in Rome Holt?



:side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

New banner!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I still laugh at AMP's gif


That's because it's awesome 

Truth: I think you've had your avatar longer than anyone on this site (who I see post on a regular basis). Seriously, you've had that thing since the avatar limit was 500 KB (oh how I miss those hours) haven't you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Ladies and Gents meet the owner of WF
> 
> http://www.rob-laidlaw.com/


 hey I didn't know that guy from nsync owned this place.  





Damn I was going to red rep some one but I got that you gave too much rep in the last 24 hours message.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I keep thinking AMP is Mac cause of his avatar .


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lady B said:


> Ladies and Gents meet the owner of WF
> 
> http://www.rob-laidlaw.com/


"2) Discounts and Group Buys - reward community members for using your service. Run a group buy where forum members encourage other members to purchase your product so that the whole group gets a bigger discount."

Oi Cali go hold your hand out!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

New Avatar!

Thanks POD.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

POD said:


> Truth - I keep thinking AMP is Mac cause of his avatar .


I knew that would happen 

It's all good, I'm removing it tomorrow, just had to make good on a promise.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: spent the last couple of minutes looking at Lady B's avatar


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> "2) Discounts and Group Buys - reward community members for using your service. Run a group buy where forum members encourage other members to purchase your product so that the whole group gets a bigger discount."
> 
> Oi Cali go hold your hand out!


:lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 

Truth - Ashley's nude playboy pictures :shocked:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> have you tried splitting RAW when you download it, cause every time I try it won't let me with either WMM or Easy Video Splitter


It works fine when I use WMM.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: listening to Alicia Keys.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Richie wanted to know if Cena was a rapper or a Marine. I would submit John is simply a young wrestler who works his behind off and who is one of my favorite recruits. By the way, The Undertaker isn’t “dead” as in Deadman nor is Steve Austin a “reptile” as in Texas Rattlesnake. I think it all falls under the heading of marketing and promotion.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Here
> 
> Truth - Ashley's nude playboy pictures :shocked:


I was one step closer to proving Ashley was a man....and you ruined it


truth: just found my next victim for my pimp hand



Headliner said:


> It works fine when I use WMM.



it says I don't have the codec....BUT I F*CKIN DO!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


>


It's from J.R.'s blog.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I haven't watch ECW & SD in a long time.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mrs. Garrison said:


> LOVE! LOVE LOST LONG AGO! IT WAS SPECIAL THEN, IT'S OVER NOW! GUESS, THAT WE'LL NEVER KNOW, HOW IT ALL WENT WRONG. HOW, HOW, HOW.


This South Park episode is amazingly awesome. Garrison just busted out in song. :lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Posted some more gifs in the VIP Gif thread.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't belive people keep talking about ashley being a man but say nothing about melina and victoria.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Posted in the BTB thread.

Truth- I think I will work a bit on my next show.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- Posted in the BTB thread.
> 
> Truth- I think I will work a bit on my next show.


I really hope you can hook me up with a review, even if it is a shitty review.

It's been near a week, and not one reveiw returned. I'm getting despreate. :sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I can't belive people keep talking about ashley being a man but say nothing about melina and victoria.


I said Melina sounds like a man last night


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think if I seen melina naked I would have no wash my eyes out with bleach and alcohol.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I really hope you can hook me up with a review, even if it is a shitty review.
> 
> It's been near a week, and not one reveiw returned. I'm getting despreate. :sad:


Thanks for reminding me, I'll do it now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I think if I seen melina naked I would have no wash my eyes out with bleach and alcohol.


didn't somebody post pics of Melina with no makeup on


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I'll do it now.


Yey!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm eating Mongolian BBQ. :yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> didn't somebody post pics of Melina with no makeup on


I didn't see those but I seen her pics in some kind of gold outfit that made me barf. The ugliest thing I have ever seen and I seen chyna's sex tape.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> I didn't see those but I seen her pics in some kind of gold outfit that made me barf. The ugliest thing I have ever seen and I seen chyna's sex tape.


Her body is wonderful


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice lifestyle:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Kip James rulz

*Truth:* Played hockey for a bit.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Minterz said:


> Her body is wonderful


That's why she should wear a p[aper bag over her head.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Just finished Foley's new book. Good read.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Kip James rulz
> 
> *Truth:* Played hockey for a bit.


When does your road hockey tournament/season thing start?

Truth - The Colbert Report is on right now. A replay of last night's episode.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Nice lifestyle:lmao


I think so too. 

I almost bought a new pair of Sunglasses but I couldn't bring myself to spend $140.00 + tax on them. I would have if they were $100.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> That's why she should wear a p[aper bag over her head.


I don't see anything wrong with her face


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Yey!


Well I just took 30 minutes reviewing your show to hit enter and have the site sign me out instead of posting it, so it didn't send.

So... A thoughtout review you won't be seeing.

However, I can tell you that I like your show, your writing style adds to the show, matches seem short, but recaps can solve that. Also, Promos are also short, but that can always be improved. Overall it was good show.

I also liked the swerve that sent wrestlers to the trading block.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^ alrighty.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: watching videos


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> ^ alrighty.


Yeah, I'm on Jax's computer and that is actually the second time that has happened to me.

If I was at home it wouldn't have happened. Maybe its Firefox, because I don't use that at home.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks KIF 

Truth - surfing youbube.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Going to play some Resistance fall of man.


I wounder when KKUK is going to come on line?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> Going to play some Resistance fall of man.
> 
> 
> I wounder when KKUK is going to come on line?


I never see him anymore which makes me sad


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I didn't see those but I seen her pics in some kind of gold outfit that made me barf. The ugliest thing I have ever seen and I seen chyna's sex tape.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMP:

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/UFC.com-Confirms-Liddell-Rampage-II-For-May-26th-PPV.html

It's 100%, officially, no questions asked, on.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^The last one is a good pic of her.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero in the '94 Super J Cup semi-finals


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Watching Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero in the '94 Super J Cup semi-finals


I don't remember Eddie being there... I thought he face Chris Jericho, though.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


>


Disgusting! The lasts ones ok, but thats gross.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

^^

ughh


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone know the card for ECW tonight?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I don't remember Eddie being there... I thought he face Chris Jericho, though.


That was the 95 J Cup 

Truth - The Super J Cup 94 and 95 are must see shows for wrestling fans.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> That was the 95 J Cup
> 
> Truth - The Super J Cup 94 and 95 are must see shows for wrestling fans.


I have both, but I don't remember Eddie Guerrero being there.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I don't remember Eddie being there... I thought he face Chris Jericho, though.


He wrestled under the name Black Tiger, and had a mask on.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> AMP:
> 
> http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/UFC.com-Confirms-Liddell-Rampage-II-For-May-26th-PPV.html
> 
> It's 100%, officially, no questions asked, on.


Well it looks like I'm dropping 40 bucks on this PPV to continue my streak. UFC 72 is getting my money as well if the rumored card is correct (Silva/Marquardt, Sherk/Franca, Ortiz/Evans).


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> He wrestled under the name Black Tiger, and had a mask on.


Dammit, I had no idea that was Eddie.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I have both, but I don't remember Eddie Guerrero being there.


Eddie had two matches as Black Tiger one against TAKA and the other one was against Benoit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Dammit, I had no idea that was Eddie.


You need to get the Benoit DVD


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-The Edge and Christian promo from the Heat before Rumble 2001 is ingenius(SP).


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> You need to get the Benoit DVD


I have the actual Tourney, but I probably need the Benoit DVD anyways.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm kinda surprised WWE got the clearance to put the Japan matches on the Benoit DVD.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-The Edge and Christian promo from the Heat before Rumble 2001 is ingenius(SP).


you need to slow down that GIF


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Benoits Japan Best Of that IVPVideos released is greatness.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Diesel and or AMP. Look at the Iceman/Rampage link again, and look at what I posted.

It is the truth :agree:


Truth - I gtg :sad: peace


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> you need to slow down that GIF


I know but I don't know how and am trying to find somebody to do it for me right now.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dammit, I need to get paid.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Benoits Japan Best Of that IVPVideos released is greatness.


Better than the best of Dean Malenko?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

How is Shelton Benjamin underrated?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Well it looks like I'm dropping 40 bucks on this PPV to continue my streak. UFC 72 is getting my money as well if the rumored card is correct (Silva/Marquardt, Sherk/Franca, Ortiz/Evans).


Isn't 72 the one taking place in Ohio, and Franklin gets a shot at the MW title? Hm, could have sworn it was that one. 

Either way, Silva/Franklin 2 will still take place because I really don't see Nate beating Anderson.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Better than the best of Dean Malenko?


What's on the Malenko set?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

change now!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> What's on the Malenko set?


Some great tag matches with Joe Malenko, a match against Joe Malenko, a match against Black Tiger (I'd call this match 5 stars), and some other fun matches.

I need to watch it again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the finals of the '94 Super J Cup.


Dean Malenko is sitting ringside:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Shelton is not under rated he is underused but I could never get anyone to change the banner for me.

The guy that made it hasnt been online literally since he made me the banner.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Some great tag matches with Joe Malenko, a match against Joe Malenko, a match against Black Tiger (I'd call this match 5 stars), and some other fun matches.
> 
> I need to watch it again.


I remember watching his match up against Joe Malenko on Youtube it's really good.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Shelton is not under rated he is underused but I could never get anyone to change the banner for me.
> 
> The guy that made it hasnt been online literally since he made me the banner.


I am pretty sure you asked for it that way.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Liger is Ballin!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Isn't 72 the one taking place in Ohio, and Franklin gets a shot at the MW title? Hm, could have sworn it was that one.
> 
> Either way, Silva/Franklin 2 will still take place because I really don't see Nate beating Anderson.


It doesn't say where 72 is taking place but I doubt it's in Ohio. I think Silva/Franklin will happen at 74 or 75. 

After looking at the 69 card again, it's really good. It lacks a big name fighter (GSP hasn't proven that he's a big name fighter yet) but there's still a lot of good fights on the card. It's a shame that Herring/Imes is a dark fight. Hopefully it gets televised thanks to other fights going short.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I remember watching his match up against Joe Malenko on Youtube it's really good.


That is a good match, but I'd say the Black Tiger match is a must see. The tag match against the British Bulldogs was great, as well. Great DVD.

Just the production value on some of the matches sucked, but the matches were so good it didn't bother me.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: new VIP GIF thread


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Shelton is not under rated he is underused but I could never get anyone to change the banner for me.
> 
> The guy that made it hasnt been online literally since he made me the banner.


Isn't Legit, Legendary Ora? I'm not sure if he used that tag whenever that banner was made but I know he goes by it now.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I am pretty sure you asked for it that way.


Yeah I did but someone, I don't recall who told me it should be underused and not underrated as he is not underrated at all. I think it was Gord.

EDIT: Fuck I don't know. You bastards are confusing me. :cuss:


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

When the hell did Holt become a mod?

Christ you don't come on for a day and it's like your lost.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back, i had to reformat my comp. whats up?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Yeah I did but someone, I don't recall who told me it should be underused and not underrated as he is not underrated at all. I think it was Gord.


You couldn't figure that out by yourself?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: new VIP GIF thread*s*


fixed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just got done watching Sin City.

It's a good movie, but I couldn't watch it over and over again I don't think. It wasn't like phenomenal or anything but it was good.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

What the fuck? When the hell did Holt become mod?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> When the hell did Holt become a mod?
> 
> Christ you don't come on for a day and it's like your lost.


He threw a fit saying WF was racist because there were only 2 black mods. So instead of wanting to face Jesse Jackson, Steve decided to make Holt a mod. That's the short version anyway.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You couldn't figure that out by yourself?


Leave me alone.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It doesn't say where 72 is taking place but I doubt it's in Ohio. I think Silva/Franklin will happen at 74 or 75.
> 
> After looking at the 69 card again, it's really good. It lacks a big name fighter (*GSP hasn't proven that he's a big name fighter yet*) but there's still a lot of good fights on the card. It's a shame that Herring/Imes is a dark fight. Hopefully it gets televised thanks to other fights going short.


I beg to differ on that, good sir. He wooped the UFC's most dominate and one of the most popular welterweights ever easily and took the belt, in the main event. That's not proving yourself to be a big name?

But yeah, 69's card is only decent to me. Not too bad, but not great. Decent. Still, GSP is the only thing that really interests me on the entire event.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Leave me alone.


Good Mood/Bad Mood?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> fixed


my mistake


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He threw a fit saying WF was racist because there were only 2 black mods. So instead of wanting to face Jesse Jackson, Steve decided to make Holt a mod. That's the short version anyway.


Yea, I was going to bring Jessie, Sharpton, and the entire NAACP down on their asses


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Good Mood/Bad Mood?


Say what?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Say what?


Are you going to jump from being in a good mood to a bad mood?

Pulling a P1?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

[Hide="3500"]The Benoit DVD is awesome.[/hide]


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I beg to differ on that, good sir. He wooped the UFC's most dominate and one of the most popular welterweights ever easily and took the belt, in the main event. That's not proving yourself to be a big name?
> 
> But yeah, 69's card is only decent to me. Not too bad, but not great. Decent. Still, GSP is the only thing that really interests me on the entire event.


He's a big name to MMA fans but he hasn't proven himself to be a draw just yet. IMO, the only guys who have proven themselves to be huge draws are Ortiz, Liddell, Couture and Hughes. Guys like Franklin, GSP, Sylvia, Arlovski, Silva, and a few others are all big name fighters but haven't proved that they can sell PPVs. It's too early to know if Rampage or Mirko can sell PPVs.

I'm interested in GSP/Serra (just because I hope Serra gets his ass kicked), Diego/Josh (Diego being undefeated and Josh improving so much since their first fight), seeing if Swick can return to his quick ways, seeing Grove fight, and praying that Herring/Imes gets on PPV because that's going to be a stand up war.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - IVPVideos is addicting they just added some new Best of's


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Are you going to jump from being in a good mood to a bad mood?
> 
> Pulling a P1?


Nah that won't be happening. I am threw with that shit it got old fast.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - IVPVideos is addicting they just added some new Best of's



I've still got about 18 to watch from my last order :$ i just haven't had the time to work through them


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - IVPVideos is addicting they just added some new Best of's


Where did your banner go?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Nah that won't be happening. I am threw with that shit it got old fast.


You went to Anger Management?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's a big name to MMA fans but he hasn't proven himself to be a draw just yet. IMO, the only guys who have proven themselves to be huge draws are Ortiz, Liddell, Couture and Hughes. Guys like Franklin, GSP, Sylvia, Arlovski, Silva, and a few others are all big name fighters but haven't proved that they can sell PPVs. It's too early to know if Rampage or Mirko can sell PPVs.
> 
> I'm interested in GSP/Serra (just because I hope Serra gets his ass kicked), Diego/Josh (Diego being undefeated and Josh improving so much since their first fight), seeing if Swick can return to his quick ways, seeing Grove fight, and praying that Herring/Imes gets on PPV because that's going to be a stand up war.


UFC 65 had around a 500 000 buyrate, I'm pretty sure. GSP had to have a part in that event getting such a positive buyrate. Albeit, he was in the main event with Hughes for the title, plus Tim Sylvia was on the undercard, but I still believe that there's a good chunk of fans who ordered the event to see GSP. Hell, my friend ordered it specifically for GSP, and GSP only. 

Since UFC 69 lacks star power, and seeing as he's the most known name on the card, I guess we'll find out for sure if he can draw or not.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want the best of Hogan in Japan.


:$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: today has been a rough day for me, im glad im here to relax.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You went to Anger Management?


I started taking more meds for it, yes.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I started taking more meds for it, yes.


That is good news. Not just for you, but for the forum itself.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> That is good news. Not just for you, but for the forum itself.


The entire forum?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I just took the gif out Mac


Platt said:


> I've still got about 18 to watch from my last order :$ i just haven't had the time to work through them


I feel you there legit though right? I usually get my Japan orders from other sites I ended up cancelling my first order from them.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> The entire forum?


I'd say so.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The hide tags on this forum don't work:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'd say so.


Alright, whatever you say because after all you are the guy that is always keepin it fresh. If you know what I mean.But you probably don't because neither do I.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> UFC 65 had around a 500 000 buyrate, I'm pretty sure. GSP had to have a part in that event getting such a positive buyrate. Albeit, he was in the main event with Hughes for the title, plus Tim Sylvia was on the undercard, but I still believe that there's a good chunk of fans who ordered the event to see GSP. Hell, my friend ordered it specifically for GSP, and GSP only.
> 
> Since UFC 69 lacks star power, and seeing as he's the most known name on the card, I guess we'll find out for sure if he can draw or not.


I attribute a lot of the 65 buys to Hughes though as I still feel that he's a big draw. UFC 63 did 700,000 buys and it was headlined by Hughes. UFC 60 did around 625,000 buys and Hughes headlined that one as well. You can argue that Gracie played a part in the UFC 60 buyrate but do you really think that Penn played that big of a role in the UFC 63 buyrate? 

Yeah, UFC 69 will prove if GSP is a big draw and I honestly hope that it does a good number and propels GSP into the category of Liddell, Ortiz, Hughes, and Couture because GSP is an awesome fighter who has the fighting tools to sell PPVs.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Alright, whatever you say because after all you are the guy that is always keepin it fresh. If you know what I mean.But you probably don't because neither do I.


Haha, alrights. I'll stay fresh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> I just took the gif out Mac
> 
> I feel you there legit though right? I usually get my Japan orders from other sites I ended up cancelling my first order from them.


Booo, you confused me with Mac 

That's the 3rd person today.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Booo, you confused me with Mac
> 
> That's the 3rd person today.


Its your fault.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Booo, you confused me with Mac
> 
> That's the 3rd person today.


Oh shit my bad I thought Mac got modded earlier :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I must be too fresh to be a mod.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Its your fault.


IT WASN'T MY FAULT!!!!

Come on, you know you saw that coming. But yeah, I know it's my fault. I was just trying to make good on a promise


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I must be too fresh to be a mod.


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I attribute a lot of the 65 buys to Hughes though as I still feel that he's a big draw. UFC 63 did 700,000 buys and it was headlined by Hughes. UFC 60 did around 625,000 buys and Hughes headlined that one as well. You can argue that Gracie played a part in the UFC 60 buyrate but do you really think that Penn played that big of a role in the UFC 63 buyrate?
> 
> Yeah, UFC 69 will prove if GSP is a big draw and I honestly hope that it does a good number and propels GSP into the category of Liddell, Ortiz, Hughes, and Couture because GSP is an awesome fighter who has the fighting tools to sell PPVs.


Penn played a huge part, I think actually. It was the rematch between the two, and in the first fight Penn absolutely picked Hughes apart. Penn was also saying that he was the real welterweight champion, and Hughes was not, since he never physically lost it. All of this had to make fans interested in the bout. Had to. So I think Penn played a very good role in the successful buyrate of 63.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just watched Benoit break Sabu's neck.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


Go get banned, again!

:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Penn played a huge part, I think actually. It was the rematch between the two, and in the first fight Penn absolutely picked Hughes apart. Penn was also saying that he was the real welterweight champion, and Hughes was not, since he never physically lost it. All of this had to make fans interested in the bout. Had to. So I think Penn played a very good role in the successful buyrate of 63.


Meh, I think the build up job SpikeTV did making Penn look like something special played more of a part in the buyrate then Penn actually did. You still can't deny that Hughes has had 3 different opponents and at each event has done 500,000 buys or more, thus making him a proven draw.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Go get banned, again!
> 
> :hb


y


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> y


Are you saying you don't enjoy it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If Cali gets banned, I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, I think the build up job SpikeTV did making Penn look like something special played more of a part in the buyrate then Penn actually did. You still can't deny that Hughes has had 3 different opponents and at each event has done 500,000 buys or more, thus making him a proven draw.


Oh, I'm not denying Hughes being a draw at all. I agree with you on that one.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Watching the latest ROH Video Wire the UK Shows look great.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: Ive been battling a bad cold the last few days 

Hi everyone


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: Ive been battling a bad cold the last few days
> 
> Hi everyone


Hey


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Oh, I'm not denying Hughes being a draw at all. I agree with you on that one.


I'm interested in seeing the UFC 68 buyrate. With Hughes and Couture on the card along with Sylvia and Franklin I feel that it's bound to do at least 700,000 buys.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Cali gets banned, I'm gonna cry.


I'm going to laugh


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: Ive been battling a bad cold the last few days
> 
> Hi everyone


Hi

Truth: ....something


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cali being banned would be a travesty. 



CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: Ive been battling a bad cold the last few days
> 
> Hi everyone


That sucks. Haven't seen you around in a while. Hope you're well otherwise.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I'm going to laugh


That's not very nice.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: congrats Lord Alabaster Holt for becoming a mod.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's not very nice.


I'm not a very nice person


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm interested in seeing the UFC 68 buyrate. With Hughes and Couture on the card along with Sylvia and Franklin I feel that it's bound to do at least 700,000 buys.


Yeah, 700 000 seems about right. 800 000 is possible too, actually.

Didn't 66 break the 1 million mark? I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Are you saying you don't enjoy it?






> I'm going to laugh


:flip



> Cali being banned would be a travesty.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: congrats Lord Alabaster Holt for becoming a mod.


you might be the first to call him lord since he changed his name


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, 700 000 seems about right. 800 000 is possible too, actually.
> 
> Didn't 66 break that 1 million mark? I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere.


yeah, it's the only UFC PPV to break the 1 million mark. I think UFC 71 and 72 have legit shots at reaching around 1 million buys as well.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> you might be the first to call him lord since he changed his name


true.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> That sucks. Haven't seen you around in a while. Hope you're well otherwise.


THank you <3 I think Im getting better. I've have other reasons for not being so active though, but my cold being thrown into the mix just made it all worse.

Hello to you too, keep it fresh and movement

truth: I havent posted in word games in ages it seems  let alone TTT.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Watching the latest ROH Video Wire the UK Shows look great.


They were


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

lol @ Holt's usertitle.

Truth: A thread entitled "Which mod doesn't deserve to be a mod" would be quite funny indeed.

Truth: I wish to read Delfin's ****1/2 rant he promised.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Just sent AMP a PM explaining why I'm suddenly a bit ticked off. I have the worst luck.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: The next UFC PPV looks beautiful


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Just sent AMP a PM explaining why I'm suddenly a bit ticked off. I have the worst luck.


Bah, I gotta sit through another one of your sob stories? And you call your luck bad :side:

Kidding of course. I'll check it when I get done with my Communications paper.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> THank you <3 I think Im getting better. I've have other reasons for not being so active though, but my cold being thrown into the mix just made it all worse.


o

Well, it's good to know you're probably getting better and then hopefully you can clear up whatever else and get back here more often.

Truth ~ Carlito's dad is in the 93 Royal Rumble which I'm watching right now. I bought the Anthology this weekend.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just woke up, what a night!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: The next UFC PPV looks beautiful


69, really? Diesel and I were talking and he thinks it looks decent and I think it looks better than I first thought but it's still a pretty weak line up for casual MMA fans.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cali supports Colbert more than me, so if he were to be banned, I'd pretty much be broken in every single way.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> lol @ Holt's usertitle.
> 
> *Truth: A thread entitled "Which mod doesn't deserve to be a mod" would be quite funny indeed.*
> 
> Truth: I wish to read Delfin's ****1/2 rant he promised.


I'd vote for Holt.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't worry AMP, the sob story is short and sweet. You'll probably get a real laugh out of it, considering my past history with stuff like that happening...only this time, like, the chance of THIS happening is .000001%.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Platt said:


> They were


I can't wait until they're released.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 69, really? Diesel and I were talking and he thinks it looks decent and I think it looks better than I first thought but it's still a pretty weak line up for casual MMA fans.


Well Im really interested in the 3 matches they annouced. I didn't know Diego is freaking 17 and 0


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Cali supports Colbert more than me, so if he were to be banned, I'd pretty much be broken in every single way.


2 hours until the show starts.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope to get more replies to my banner request.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Well Im really interested in the 3 matches they annouced. I didn't know Diego is freaking 17 and 0


What's the 3rd fight with me figuring Koschek/Diego and Serra/GSP are the other two?


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> o
> 
> Well, it's good to know you're probably getting better and then hopefully you can clear up whatever else and get back here more often.
> 
> Truth ~ Carlito's dad is in the 93 Royal Rumble which I'm watching right now. I bought the Anthology this weekend.


Thanks, I aim to do that.

Carlos Colon eh? I always thought it would be interesting if WWE signed him and had him in a storyline with Carlito and Eddie Colon


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im out, i will be back later. bye everyone.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> What's the 3rd fight with me figuring Koschek/Diego and Serra/GSP are the other two?


A japanese guy and another guy I saw knock people senseless on UFC unleashed. Im not good with names:sad:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im out, i will be back later. bye everyone.


Bye. You don't have to come back.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Playing Zelda on my PSP.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - UFC 69 will be terrible if GSP somehow loses to Serra.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Thanks, I aim to do that.
> 
> Carlos Colon eh? I always thought it would be interesting if WWE signed him and had him in a storyline with Carlito and Eddie Colon


Good to hear. 

Yeah, he's in this match. And I hope they debut Eddie soon because I've heard he's good. Hopefully he isn't mismanaged like Carlito's been.

There's always post Mania debuts, so he has a chance, but in all likelyhood it actually won't be soon. I thought they'd NEVER bring CM Punk onto the roster. It took months and months of OVW time.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- Playing Zelda on my PSP.


which one


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> A japanese guy and another guy I saw knock people senseless on UFC unleashed. Im not good with names:sad:


Yushin Okami and Mike Swick


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> which one


The original.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The original.


Ocarina of Time>All

still all of them are great


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Some people's opinions over Benoit tapping out are complete fucking lunacy. Complete and utter fucking lunacy. Yeah yeah, everyone's entitled to their opinion, but that doesn't mean their opinion isn't less valuable than Kent Jones week old turd in a jar.

Truth: Some people shouldn't be allowed have opinions :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yushin Okami and Mike Swick


Mike "Quick to knock you the fuck out" Swick


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Some people's opinions over Benoit tapping out are complete fucking lunacy. Complete and utter fucking lunacy. Yeah yeah, everyone's entitled to their opinion, but that doesn't mean their opinion isn't less valuable than Kent Jones week old turd in a jar.
> 
> Truth: Some people shouldn't be allowed have opinions :side:


P1?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Ocarina of Time>All
> 
> still all of them are great


Quoted for truth my friend.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Mike "Quick to knock you the fuck out" Swick


That would be awesome if they actually called him that. Instead it's just Mike "Quick" Swick


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I watched Brandon Vera fuck up Frank "The Tank" Mir awhile ago.

:sad:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

UFC... Ehhhh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The 93 Rumble has the most ridiculous ending EVER. Randy Savage tries to pin Yokozuna for some reason, Yokozuna throws Savage off him from the ground and Savage stumbles over the top rope. :lmao :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> P1?


:hb 




























What do these things have in common?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :hb
> 
> 
> 
> What do these things have in common?


Caligula?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> :hb


:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> What do these things have in common?


They all should be taken out back and shot?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Holy fuck, that Sand In Your Vagina pic is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> The 93 Rumble has the most ridiculous ending EVER. Randy Savage tries to pin Yokozuna for some reason, Yokozuna throws Savage off him from the ground and Savage stumbles over the top rope. :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao

In the '92 Rumble, he jumped over the top ropes, eliminating himself. The only problem was he was supposed to stick around until the last 4, so Taker had to go under the ropes and bring him back into the ring without breaking character.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Yeah, he's in this match. And I hope they debut Eddie soon because I've heard he's good. Hopefully he isn't mismanaged like Carlito's been.
> 
> There's always post Mania debuts, so he has a chance, but in all likelyhood it actually won't be soon. I thought they'd NEVER bring CM Punk onto the roster. It took months and months of OVW time.


I hope so too. Eddie is a great wrestler. I love watching his matches from WWC, especially the ones where the entire Colon family are feuding. I really think his debut will bring something fresh to the WWE and Im excited for it. A tag team with Carlito would be pretty interesting too.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Truth: Just woke up to Evan Tanner pwning David Terrell.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That shot at Mr. Luger was unneeded.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Truth: Just woke up to Evan Tanner pwning David Terrell.


51? Good fight. Tanner wooped his ass, big time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've never posted a Sand in your Vagina pic


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Candice's voice > Melina's voice.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I've never posted a Sand in your Vagina pic


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Candice's voice > Melina's voice.


You speak lies.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Candice's voice > Melina's voice.


DUDE


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Candice had a bad hair day or some shit last night. That whole storyline was ruined last night anyway. Melina hates chicks who pose nude to keep their jobs yet she'll agree to a bra and panties match. Makes sense.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Candice had a bad hair day or some shit last night. That whole storyline was ruined last night anyway. Melina hates chicks who pose nude to keep their jobs yet she'll agree to a bra and panties match. Makes sense.


Everything in pro wrestling makes sense.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- tonight, there will not be a Lashley/Chris Masters match.

Tonight there will be a funeral for Chris Masters career.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Candice's voice > Melina's voice.


Candices voice: Deaf permanantly and possibly kill you

Melinas voice: Just some ringing in your ears


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Candice's voice > Melina's voice.


Melina sounds like a man I can't express this enough


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Candice's voice > Melina's voice.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Candice had a bad hair day or some shit last night. That whole storyline was ruined last night anyway. Melina hates chicks who pose nude to keep their jobs yet she'll agree to a bra and panties match. Makes sense.


She hates chick that pose nake but has 22 pics on WWE.com with her in nothing but green body paint. I think I could make out vagina in a few pics. Logic is a rarity in WWE creative


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Both girl's voices are seriously horrid.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


This is bullshit, how can I help you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> She hates chick that pose nake but has 22 pics on WWE.com with her in nothing but green body paint. I think I could make out vagina in a few pics. Logic is a rarity in WWE creative


It's not even the WWE's fault. She legitimately doesn't like Candice because she feels that she's only around to take off her clothes. Then Melina goes and does that body paint photoshoot.

It's not creatives fault that she's a hypocrite.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The 93 Rumble has the most ridiculous ending EVER. Randy Savage tries to pin Yokozuna for some reason, Yokozuna throws Savage off him from the ground and Savage stumbles over the top rope. :lmao :lmao


I know it's ridiculous. Clearly Savage knows the rules of the Royal Rumble and that there are no pinfalls. It was such a dumb ending.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> She hates chick that pose nake but has 22 pics on WWE.com with her in nothing but green body paint. I think I could make out vagina in a few pics. Logic is a rarity in WWE creative


A horrible storyline to go along with a horrible match :hb


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

What's so bad about Candice's voice? I think it sounds fine.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> What's so bad about Candice's voice? I think it sounds fine.


It sounds like nails on a chalkboard while somebody is strangling a cat.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I know it's ridiculous. Clearly Savage knows the rules of the Royal Rumble and that there are no pinfalls. It was such a dumb ending.


Savage actually jumps out over the top rope in the 92 Rumble and they have to make up some bullshit rule to keep him in.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> What's so bad about Candice's voice? I think it sounds fine.


In my opinion it sounds like a car running over small animals plus nails on a chalkboard


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> This is bullshit, how can I help you?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Savage actually jumps out over the top rope in the 92 Rumble and they have to make up some bullshit rule to keep him in.


Yeah the announcers said that you have to be physically thrown out of the ring to be eliminated.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It sounds like nails on a chalkboard while somebody is strangling a cat.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


That is %100 true.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Savage actually jumps out over the top rope in the 92 Rumble and they have to make up some bullshit rule to keep him in.


They had to say that since he wasn't thrown over the top he wasn't eliminated. You think he would have learned the rules after '92, but I guess he didn't.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yeah the announcers said that you have to be physically thrown out of the ring to be eliminated.


That rule has changed apparently.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I like WCW's sig...almost as much as I like ADR's avy.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm downloading the Royal Rumble Match from this year should I regret this decision

truth: I now have 1009 rep points, does my rep power go up


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Savage probably should have won the '93 Rumble. Although we wouldn't have gotten his ridiculously hilarious commentary from Wrestlemania 9.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> That is %100 true.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I like WCW's sig...almost as much as I like ADR's avy.


I wish I was able to make my avy even better. It would be against the rules though.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The word "upskirt" should only be used when there are underwear on show. In they aren't, it is merely "skirt".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


It looks like a math equation to me.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm downloading the Royal Rumble Match from this year should I regret this decision
> 
> truth: I now have 1009 rep points, does my rep power go up


It's a great match.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

*waiting for CaliGula to post something I haven't already seen 5 years ago* :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

And I thought people took the message boards here too seriously...

http://talkimpact.com/


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> It's a great match.


good cause I just saw Masters on my TV so ECW can't be good

EDIT: the new breed this should be interesting


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> It looks like a math equation to me.





:lmaoI got a pic for whatever you got to say.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> good cause I just saw Masters on my TV so ECW can't be good
> 
> EDIT: the new breed this should be interesting


Masters probably wants revenge on Lashley. I'd turn that off, as well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmaoI got a pic for whatever you got to say.


I know, yet for some reason I keep responding.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Masters probably wants revenge on Lashley. I'd turn that off, as well.


does your usertitle refer to Murdoch, or was it in general


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Ugly little girl crying all over American Idol *does not* = ratings :no:


Truth - GTG peace out


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> does your usertitle refer to Murdoch, or was it in general


Murdoch.

I think a new one is order. I'll change it when something comes to mind.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lmao Raw got a 3.6.

Chris Benoit (does not) = Ratings


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Ugly little girl crying all over American Idol *does not* = ratings :no:
> 
> 
> Truth - GTG peace out


It gives people a chance to say that bitch needs to stop talking

later TNC


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I know, yet for some reason I keep responding.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

My newest rep comment is disturbing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Lmao Raw got a 3.6.
> 
> Chris Benoit (does not) = Ratings


I think it was JBL :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> My newest rep comment is disturbing.


It just needs a "pwnd" text added to it...hey you said something you hadn't seen 5 years ago


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think it was JBL :side:


It wasn't Jesus Cena that's for sure.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> My newest rep comment is disturbing.


what was it



WCW4Life said:


> It wasn't Jesus Cena that's for sure.


the ***** in your sig


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> It wasn't Jesus Cena that's for sure.


Or fuckin superman.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Or fuckin superman.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That rep comment was hilarious


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Or fuckin superman.


did you read my PM, if you didn't it's just a better version of the GIF i made you


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Woah, there's a Youtube section now.


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

Truth - There is now a section for you to post YouTube links. Spam away.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=217


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Apparently the WWE really wants to do WM 24 in the Citrus Bowl in Orlando which is an outdoor stadium and holds 70,000 FOR FOOTBALL. I don't like this at all.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Apparently the WWE really wants to do WM 24 in the Citrus Bowl in Orlando which is an outdoor stadium and holds 70,000 FOR FOOTBALL. I don't like this at all.


Rain?

I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Rain?
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with it.


Rain yeah. And trying to sell out that whole stadium.

I think that's where the first Wargames match took place. It could have been the Orange Bowl though.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Rain yeah. And trying to sell out that whole stadium.
> 
> I think that's where the first Wargames match took place. It could have been the Orange Bowl though.


Either or.

I thought they were trying for an indoor arena down there, though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Not being able to embed videos = :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Rain yeah. And trying to sell out that whole stadium.
> 
> I think that's where the first Wargames match took place. It could have been the Orange Bowl though.


As long as they can get WWE on a positive note with the news it can work


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329766



It had to be made.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3799448#post3799448


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329766
> 
> 
> 
> It had to be made.


Whoa, there are other shooters than rvdtito and Kent Jones?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Whoa, there are other shooters than rvdtito and Kent Jones?


I'm as surprised as you.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

rvdtito sounds smart until they say something about WWE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Post the What is love? music video.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

My ratio on Pwtorrents is dangerously low:sad:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> My ratio on Pwtorrents is dangerously low:sad:


Have you ever let torrents run overnight to help seed?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I never seed anything. Fuck it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kent Jones said:


> U ALL COMMENT ME CUZ U NO THAT U WORSHIP THE GROUND I WALK ON!
> 
> SUBSCRIBE NOW!
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao


I love that guy.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao


Where is this from?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Have you ever let torrents run overnight to help seed?


no but I have two seeding now I'll keep them seeding


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I gotta find out where Kent Jones lives.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Where is this from?


http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=KenttJones

Under the comments. You have to go back a few pages cause some dude spammed them up.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> no but I have two seeding now I'll keep them seeding


Well it might help, but it may be too late.

I had my dangerous low and the day I was going to be banned the place got hacked and everyone got 50 gb (or whatever) of downloading to try to put everything back in order. I got damn lucky.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=KenttJones
> 
> Under the comments. You have to go back a few pages cause some dude spammed them up.


Hilarious.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - My mom came home a while ago, and rented Rocky for me. So I'm now watching it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I think Kent Jones is the first person I've known over the internet who I'd actually go out of my way to try and beat the shit out of him, for the simple fact that he now thinks he's some sort of God. Fuck you.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - My mom came home a while ago, and rented Rocky for me. So I'm now watching it.


I bet Rocky wins :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I think Kent Jones is the first person I've known over the internet who I'd actually go out of my way to try and beat the shit out of him, for the simple fact that he now thinks he's some sort of God. Fuck you.


I'd probably just throw eggs at him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

People with God Complexes are so awesome.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I bet Rocky wins :side:


Dude, quit spoiling it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Well it might help, but it may be too late.
> 
> I had my dangerous low and the day I was going to be banned the place got hacked and everyone got 50 gb (or whatever) of downloading to try to put everything back in order. I got damn lucky.


I hope it isn't they have some good stuff in great quality


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I hope it isn't they have some good stuff in great quality


You can always buy a better ratio.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I hope it isn't they have some good stuff in great quality


They'll give you like two weeks anyways when they catch your low rating.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoiler



Rocky lost




Don't look Diesel


srsly


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> They'll give you like two weeks anyways when they catch your low rating.


I'd say I have about a week left i should be fine


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Probably leaving soon.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: going to take a shower


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I got a BTB review :shocked:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Almost gone.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Rocky's real, damn it!



Good movie so far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-HBK owned X-Pac in this vid. Especially at the end:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=YKstut12i-I

I loved the time when HBK was in the corporation and he had promos with DX. At the end he would always say "Hit MY music" and DX music would play.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: i wan't to bet on WM23 now!!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-HBK owned X-Pac in this vid. Especially at the end:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YKstut12i-I
> 
> I loved the time when HBK was in the corporation and he had promos with DX. At the end he would always say "Hit MY music" and DX music would play.


This belongs in the Youtube section. 

I don't remember that at all, though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Colbert Report comes on in 1 minute.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> This belongs in the Youtube section.
> 
> I don't remember that at all, though.


:flip


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*I'm Confused!!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

In your banner Cali it looks like Edge is wearing a wig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*djdtkjtdukfkfjk,fykdkyhggkjghkjdkjgkdgkdkdjdkddjkfk*



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> In your banner Cali it looks like Edge is wearing a wig.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- GONE!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: watching the royal rumble match from this year


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I haven't watched last night's 24 yet.

Truth: Undertaker doesn't look like he weighs 300+ pounds anymore. He looks more like 260 - 270


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Watch it!*



ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I haven't watched last night's 24 yet.
> 
> Truth: Undertaker doesn't look like he weighs 300+ pounds anymore. He looks more like 260 - 270


Last nights episode was great.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I have the sudden urge to download the Rocky music.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tonights Colbert Report is so great:lmao:lmao:lmao


Bears!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It's on here in 3 hours.

:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

does anyone have a pic of a Army soldier helmet


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Tonights Colbert Report is so great:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> Bears!


I've never seen it. What's it about?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I've never seen it. What's it about?


Its a really funny show, like the Daily show with Jon stewart. Comedy talk show


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I've never seen it. What's it about?


Pretty much what Brye said. He's such an asshole though, it's hilarious.


it's on at 11:30


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Pretty much what Brye said. He's such an asshole though, it's hilarious.
> 
> 
> it's on at 11:30


Yeah or 2:30 PM or 8:30 PM of the nights before


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Asshole...?

HA!! WHAT AN ASSHOLE!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Asshole...?
> 
> HA!! WHAT AN ASSHOLE!!!


:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I popped in the 2002 Rumble to watch the actual Rumble and noticed Regal vs Edge for the IC title was on the card. Damn, I forgot all about this. I have to watch it. This has serious potential.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I want some of that damn Cobert Ice Cream.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Too bad I don't have fucking Comedy Central so I can't watch tonight's show at the moment. 

Colbert is the reincarnation of Christ.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm declaring tonights episode to be the best ever.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm not even half way through it yet, and I already think Rocky Balboa is the best movie I've seen in awhile. Best non comedy movie, anywho.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's a little sad to know that Regal is barely even on tv anymore. SUCH a good worker. *sigh*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm not even half way through it yet, and I already think Rocky Balboa is the best movie I've seen in while. Best non comedy movie, anywho.


Didn't you start that thing at like 10? How long is that damn movie?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm not even half way through it yet, and I already think Rocky Balboa is the best movie I've seen in awhile. Best non comedy movie, anywho.


:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Didn't you start that thing at like 10? How long is that damn movie?


I'm not sure, but it seems pretty damn long. They're just now starting to talk about the fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll have to rent or download it in the near future.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Too many black people on staff. At least I'm still the HNIC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Did Finlay used to fucking manage Regal and Taylor? I never watched WCW all that much. :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh shit, the Rocky music just started playing.

Commence mark out.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Too many black people on staff. At least I'm still the HNIC.


Don't hate, congratulate


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Don't hate, congratulate


Congrats on being slightly less inferior to me.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Forgot about Colbert tonight and I even meant to watch it. Oh well I will just catch it tomorrow at 8:30 when it replays.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Mike Tyson appears in this movie.

Ratings?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Did Finlay used to fucking manage Regal and Taylor? I never watched WCW all that much. :$


I don't know, I didn't even know Taylor was in WCW. Finlay was great in WCW though. I wish he still used the Tombstone Piledriver.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I see Diesel went back to a MMA theme pretty quick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I don't know, I didn't even know Taylor was in WCW. Finlay was great in WCW though. I wish he still used the Tombstone Piledriver.


I don't.

Celtic Cross > Tombstone

Truth ~ I need MDI back immediately. I absolutely have to make a gif of Vince from the 2002 Rumble buildup video with him and Flair with a white wig in Flair's robe. :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I see Diesel went back to a MMA theme pretty quick.


Truth - It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Oblivion is the best game on the 360, bar none. Forget Graphics of War. I'm up to 68 hours now.

It's also on the PS3 now. If you don't buy Oblivion, you don't like video games.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Mike Tyson appears in this movie.
> 
> Ratings?


:agree:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: About to watch some of season 3 of NCIS which finished downloading last night.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Mike Tyson appears in this movie.
> 
> Ratings?


No fuckin way? I gotta see it now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No fuckin way? I gotta see it now.


Yeah, the champ Rocky fights talks to him while he's in the ring, and Tyson's in the audience. It was so out of no where.

If only real boxing was as good and entertaining as this Rocky fight.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: The Rocky soundtrack is excellent.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I saw Rocky like 3 months ago.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - It just ended.

Phenomenal movie. Pure awesomeness.

Now, I need to go hunt for the Rocky song. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-Looking at AMP's sig makes me wonder why Booker was "pushed" until Hogan left and not when Hogan was still around.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I want to see Rocky Balboa.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just beat the first level of GOW 2 and...wow.

I hope it can keep up this pace.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

knightmace said:


> I want to see Rocky Balboa.


A movie that would make no sense whatsoever. Nobody could even try to return to boxing at his age.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> A movie that would make no sense whatsoever. Nobody could even try to return to boxing at his age.


Yeah but I hear it's the final moview to the series I have watched three of them.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Yeah but I hear it's the final moview to the series I have watched three of them.


Great, if you like unrealistic borefests go ahead and watch it.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

knightmace said:


> Yeah but I hear it's the final moview to the series I have watched three of them.


God I hope so.

What is that like 7 Rocky movies?

The first three were great, then it went down in quality.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

The latest Rocky movie isn't as good as the other ones IMO. I was kind of letdown by it actually. They were just chucking in another film to milk some more cash out of the franchise.

This film never needed to be made.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> A movie that would make no sense whatsoever. Nobody could even try to return to boxing at his age.


Watch it, and tell me you didn't enjoy it. Go on. Please do.

It's not the greatest movie, but it is entertaining.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Nothing beats going into a dungeon full of monsters and undead, casting a Life detection spell, detecting someone, staying out of sight, casting invisiblity spell, and sneak up behind and killing it with one hit.

Yeah........


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> God I hope so.
> 
> What is that like 7 Rocky movies?
> 
> The first three were great, then it went down in quality.


Yeah that's heaps I'm not going to watch it on DVD perhaps.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I liked Rocky 5.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Watch it, and tell me you didn't enjoy it. Go on. Please do.
> 
> It's not the greatest movie, but it is entertaining.


People telling me what I will like it movies got old with my friends years ago.

I didn't even enjoy the first Rocky movie. I really doubt I would care about this one.

Boxing is only fun to watch live. Not movies, not on TV, nothing but live.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never seen any Rocky movie.

Except The Mummy Returns and The Scorpion King, which were decent. ~_~


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^That was hilarious


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> People telling me what I will like it movies got old with my friends years ago.
> 
> I didn't even enjoy the first Rocky movie. I really doubt I would care about this one.
> 
> Boxing is only fun to watch live. Not movies, not on TV, nothing but live.


Whatever floats your boat. You're missing out on a pretty entertaining flick, though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba, is the Sonic game for the Wii worth checking out?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Whatever floats your boat. You're missing out on a pretty entertaining flick, though.


But you also think UFC is entertaining, so we have different views on entertainment.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: logging off


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> But you also think UFC is entertaining, so we have different views on entertainment.


You also think Murdoch is entertaining, so I guess so.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You also think Murdoch is entertaining, so I guess so.


Whats not entertaining about a pissed of ******* with furry sideburns?

His look by itself is entertaining.

Nevermind, though. I am going to check the SmackDown spoilers and I better see Deuce N' Domino's names.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kinda pissed they have Benoit/Angle from RR '03, HBK/HHH/Benoit from WM XX, and Benoit/Hart from the Owen Hart Tribute show on the Benoit DVD.


I already have those on other DVD's.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- No spoilers from SmackDown!, so I will have to wait. Deuce N' Domino better be on SmackDown!.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Kinda pissed they have Benoit/Angle from RR '03, HBK/HHH/Benoit from WM XX, and Benoit/Hart from the Owen Hart Tribute show on the Benoit DVD.
> 
> I already have those on other DVD's.


Yeah, but they really had to be included. Plus, think of what would happen if your DVD got broken or badly scratched. Always good to have back ups.

I have the Benoit/Angle match from RR 2003 on THREE DVD's though. A bit crazy. The Benoit DVD, The Rumble from the Anthology I just bought, and the 2003 Rumble DVD by itself, which I bought 4 years ago.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Bubba, is the Sonic game for the Wii worth checking out?


Yes, it is worth a shot. It's marginally better than the crap that was on the 360 and PS3.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Firefox stopped working on me, so now I'm stuck using piece of shit Internet Explorer. :cuss:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

IE > FireCocks


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I am planning to get the Complete Royal Rumble anthology soon in about one week. Can't wait for it, it should be good


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

eh, I preffered FireFox, but I'll live.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> IE > FireCocks


I call Bullshit. I've always had problems with IE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, but they really had to be included. Plus, think of what would happen if your DVD got broken or badly scratched. Always good to have back ups.
> 
> I have the Benoit/Angle match from RR 2003 on THREE DVD's though. A bit crazy. The Benoit DVD, The Rumble from the Anthology I just bought, and the 2003 Rumble DVD by itself, which I bought 4 years ago.


I have it on The History of The WWE Championship DVD too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I call Bullshit. I've always had problems with IE.


I see we have a new mod! :hb congrags man!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Yes, it is worth a shot. It's marginally better than the crap that was on the 360 and PS3.


That works, I'll check it out. I subscribed to Gamefly like a month ago and it's so much better then buying games.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd rather use IE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I call Bullshit. I've always had problems with IE.


I never have problems.

FireFox pisses me off. Every time I use it and move the cursor in the middle of the mouse, it always moves in a fucked up manner whereas on IE it moves in the exact way and pace that I like. The actual browser isn't too bad but I can't look past the cursor issue.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think Cactus/Triple H or Benoit/Angle is the most DVD'd match of all time. Hogan/Warrior may be too.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

To tell the truth IE is pretty bad.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I've been using Internet Explorer for years and years.

Never had a serious problem with it, ever.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> That works, I'll check it out. I subscribed to Gamefly like a month ago and it's so much better then buying games.


Whatever you do, DO NOT cancel your service with them and switch to Gameznflix. They are TERRIBLE. I went 5 weeks without them sending me a game. I've heard pretty much the same story time and time again from others.

Ace just told me last night that he's switching back to GnF. I called him a fucking idiot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- apparently Paul London and his older brother are big movie geeks. I stumbled upon a 7 part video they made solely on movies and comics. Right now they're tearing 'Ghost Rider' apart.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back from my shower


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I think Cactus/Triple H or Benoit/Angle is the most DVD'd match of all time. Hogan/Warrior may be too.


Bret/HBK Ironman


:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT cancel your service with them and switch to Gameznflix. They are TERRIBLE. I went 5 weeks without them sending me a game. I've heard pretty much the same story time and time again from others.
> 
> Ace just told me last night that he's switching back to GnF. I called him a fucking idiot.


Yeah, Gamefly gets here really quick. How cheap is Gameznflix?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Bret/HBK Ironman
> 
> 
> :no:


I count that Triple H/Foley is on the 

1. Original RR DVD
2. New RR DVD
3. WWE Championship DVD
4. Foley DVD
5. Triple H DVD


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Changed my usertitle.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I usually never log off on here, I just minimize the page and when I'm back I pick up where I left off.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Impressed that Holt used the correct spelling for Antony.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- apparently Paul London and his older brother are big movie geeks. I stumbled upon a 7 part video they made solely on movies and comics. Right now they're tearing 'Ghost Rider' apart.


Well, London's brother is actually a 'big-time' music video producer/director, and always wanted to direct a full length film. My mom's friend used to date London's bro, that's how I know.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I count that Triple H/Foley is on the
> 
> 1. Original RR DVD
> 2. New RR DVD
> ...


:sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I think Cactus/Triple H or Benoit/Angle is the most DVD'd match of all time. Hogan/Warrior may be too.


WM XX triple threat is as DVD'd as Benoit/Angle I think. I have it on the WM anthology, the old WM XX DVD, even though I haven't found that in ages, and the Benoit DVD.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im back from my shower


Sabrina took the chance & escaped while you were in the shower.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That Vince Russo video I made a few months ago is on the #1 Vince Russo fanclub's myspace page.

:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sabrina took the chance & escaped while you were in the shower.


ha ha ha, wow you're funny. :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ha ha ha, wow you're funny. :side:


We got to play pool again sometime.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Well, London's brother is actually a 'big-time' music video producer/director, and always wanted to direct a full length film. My mom's friend used to date London's bro, that's how I know.


Wow, that's cool. They both seem knowledgable about what goes into writing a good film.

They also hated what Joel Schumacher did to the Batman movie franchise, so they're both cool in my book.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> ha ha ha, wow you're funny. :side:


o.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> We got to play pool again sometime.


tomarrow, what do you want the series up to?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Is New Years Revolution 2007 worth picking up?

Truth - I was thinking about it. Never watched it before.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> tomarrow, what do you want the series up to?


World Series is fine with me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> o.


I don't really fuck with Africa. People over there starving to death, and that's not ballin to me.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Is New Years Revolution 2007 worth picking up?
> 
> Truth - I was thinking about it. Never watched it before.


Only if your building a collection. The show was not that great.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sabrina took the chance & escaped while you were in the shower.












Truth: This might be my favourite smiley of all time...


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> World Series is fine with me.


ok.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Is New Years Revolution 2007 worth picking up?
> 
> Truth - I was thinking about it. Never watched it before.


Buying or just renting?

If you can find it for less than $15, I'd get it. DX vs. Rated RKO was a good match (although it's a miracle they were able to salvage an ending after Trips got hurt). Cena vs. Umaga is also pretty solid.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok.


Good luck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I don't really fuck with Africa. People over there starving to death, and that's not ballin to me.


I hope Medo didnt take offense to it. Being from there & all.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Good luck.


you too. do you want it timed or non timed?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Yeah, Gamefly gets here really quick. How cheap is Gameznflix?


I believe it's 16.99 a month for three out at a time, but then again, they don't ship games to you after awhile. All the new games that come out are on 'Short Wait' and that means that you'll likely never get it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Austin entertains the hell out of me. 

Stephanie McMahon was giving a promo before the 2002 Royal Rumble about how HHH was going to win the Rumble and throw out everyone and she name dropped Austin, then said she wanted to beat up Debra. Austin walks up from behind her, scares the hell out of her, then just says What? like 60 times. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I hope Medo didnt take offense to it. Being from there & all.


He's from the good part of Africa.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Buying or just renting?
> 
> If you can find it for less than $15, I'd get it. DX vs. Rated RKO was a good match (although it's a miracle they were able to salvage an ending after Trips got hurt). Cena vs. Umaga is also pretty solid.


Buy.

I saw it downtown for only $16.99, so I was considering it. Good to know the 2 main events are good matches. Thanks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Austin entertains the hell out of me.
> 
> Stephanie McMahon was giving a promo before the 2002 Royal Rumble about how HHH was going to win the Rumble and throw out everyone and she name dropped Austin, then said she wanted to beat up Debra. Austin walks up from behind her, scares the hell out of her, then just says What? like 60 times. :lmao


:lmao I remember that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I hope Medo didnt take offense to it. Being from there & all.


LMAO!

I doubt it, he isn't starving:side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> you too. do you want it timed or non timed?


Got to be non-timed, because I like to take my sweet time doing nothing.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Got to be non-timed, because I like to take my sweet time doing nothing.


alright, good luck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> He's from the good part of Africa.


Yea I figured. Sucks that the good part never get the spotlight like the bad part. (For the most part, that is.)


CaLiGula said:


> LMAO!
> 
> I doubt it, he isn't starving:side:


True. Then again, Chappelle doesnt fuck with Africa. "period".


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm exactly 100 points away from +25/new rep title.  [/repwhore]

Truth - Watching The Simpsons.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> True. Then again, Chappelle doesnt fuck with Africa. "period".


He'll just unexpectedly go there in the middle of shooting another season of a TV show. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> True. Then again, Chappelle doesnt fuck with Africa. "period".


Me either.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He'll just unexpectedly go there in the middle of shooting another season of a TV show. :side:


I heard a rumor that Halle Barry and Eva was there. So I guess he made an exception to the rule.


CaLiGula said:


> Me either.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i can't belive tomarrow is wednesday this week is going by fast.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i can't belive tomarrow is wednesday this week is going by fast.


Truth - I want this week to go by as slow as possible. It's my break.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Wrestling's Greatest Managers will finish downloading tonight so I can watch it tomorrow.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I want this week to go by as slow as possible. It's my break.


it feels like monday to me. im going to finish watching ecw, so im out. bye headliner, KIF, MrMonty, Diesel, CaLiGula, Dark Church, Derek_2k4, and everyone else. good night.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later JDL


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wrestlings Greatest Managers wasn't very good at all.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I had to cancel working tomorrow to go to a damn Keys meeting for probation. Fuckin' sucks, since all I have to do for my job is wave at people.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Probations gay


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Probations gay


:lmao yes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Booker T came in at #30 in 2002, picked up RVD off the ground, threw him out, did a Spinarooni and then turned around and Austin gave him a Stunner which caused him to fall over the top rope and out. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The bank has just been opened again for regular members.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Booker T came in at #30 in 2002, picked up RVD off the ground, threw him out, did a Spinarooni and then turned around and Austin gave him a Stunner which caused him to fall over the top rope and out. :lmao


Your making me want that Royal Rumble Anthology.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Booker T came in at #30 in 2002, picked up RVD off the ground, threw him out, did a Spinarooni and then turned around and Austin gave him a Stunner which caused him to fall over the top rope and out. :lmao


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Is the 2007 Rumble included on the anthology?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Benoit vs. Sid from Souled Out 2000


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Watching Benoit vs. Sid from Souled Out 2000


Is that the match where Sid's leg pulls a gay on him?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Is the 2007 Rumble included on the anthology?


I doubt when was it released?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Is that the match where Sid's leg pulls a gay on him?


nah


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I doubt when was it released?


A few weeks ago, tops. So it is possible.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I just put in the WWF Royal Rumble 2001

:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate Sid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb :hb :hb


That was seriously one of the best eliminations ever. But nothing tops the way Savage got thrown out by Yokozuna in 93.

EDIT ~ Yes, the 2007 Rumble is in the Anthology.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Sid returned to wrestling just a couple weeks ago from his leg turning gay on him back in 01, I believe.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Heading out good night all.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cool, thanks for confirming that, Pyro.

Truth - Watching The Colbert Report right now.

Truth - I could use some of Stephen Colbert's Americone Dream Ice Cream. :yum:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Later, KIF.

Truth-I wish I had some real good pics of "Age of Rage" Wage Reichten.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Cool, thanks for confirming that, Pyro.
> 
> Truth - Watching The Colbert Report right now.
> 
> Truth - I could use some of Stephen Colbert's Americone Dream Ice Cream. :yum:


:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2007 and 2002 are my favourite Rumble matches.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :agree:


The part with the Bobby guy was awesome.



> Haha, well you said hold his feet to the fire, and if his feet were ice cream, they would melt and stuff.





> Bobby...have you been out to Willy Nelson's tour bus?





> ....Yah


 :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I didnt enjoy the 2007 rumble match as much as 2002 but you can't forget about 1992 either.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I didnt enjoy the 2007 rumble match as much as 2002 but you can't forget about 1992 either.


1992 wasn't as good. It's only noteable thing is that Flair was the first person to go an hour.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> The part with the Bobby guy was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

I enjoyed the mini Threat Down.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao
> 
> I enjoyed the mini Threat Down.


That part's on right now. 

MINI THREAT DOWN .5! 

Bears are freaky now to me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> 1992 wasn't as good. It's only noteable thing is that Flair was the first person to go an hour.


Not to mention that in many people's opinion it had the biggest star line-up of any other rumble match which can be easily denied.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> That part's on right now.
> 
> MINI THREAT DOWN .5!
> 
> Bears are freaky now to me.


Polar bears can gtfo.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Polar bears can gtfo.


All 3 of them busting out in song at the end = ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> All 3 of them busting out in song at the end = ratings.


Greatest episode ever. Willie Nelson was high.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Willie Nelson is always high. Anybody see the Dukes of Hazzard: The Beginning? He was obviously high in that as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329805


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329805
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


There are multiple funny posts in that thread.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am in the background of the following pic...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I've been gone for 3 days. What have I missed?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

You with the Angle shirt?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Diesel said:


> You with the Angle shirt?


Yeah and ironically enough that is the same shirt I am wearing in my myspace pic.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I am in the background of the following pic...


To the left of the big black man. I know all.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Here, Hi guys


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Everyone that is posting in that thread should should be at least warned for even responding to that crap. I am off to bed now good night everyone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stretching out the page.


NCIH said:


> I've been gone for 3 days. What have I missed?


Sup. Oh nothing, just a new mod, classic rants subforum and a new youtube subforum.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Dave knows all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I ruptured a disc which fragmented into my spinal column


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Dave knows all.


First time anyone has agreed with me on that. I salute you, oh wise one.



> I ruptured a disc which fragmented into my spinal column


You would have ruptured another one last night if you hadn't tapped to the most devestating move in sports entertainment.

Edit: Night Church


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> First time anyone has agreed with me on that. I salute you, oh wise one.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have ruptured another one last night if you hadn't tapped to the most devestating move in sports entertainment.


:lmaoI would of no sold it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> First time anyone has agreed with me on that. I salute you, oh wise one.


Thats the second person to salute me today already.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I really wanna learn how to make a GIF but too lazy on how to???


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmaoI would of no sold it.


Then you'd be in the doghouse, and only qualify for MITB, like Punk. Or given the womens championship, like Melina. 

Truth: Being in the doghouse must make Vince your bitch.



> Thats the second person to salute me today already.


You must have some German in you


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin talking about Benoit said:


> I hate that snaggle toothed bastard!



:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Everyone that is posting in that thread should should be at least warned for even responding to that crap. I am off to bed now good night everyone.


Oh. I guess that means I would be temp banned.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh. I guess that means I would be temp banned.


Too right. "We don't take kindly to your kind round here."

You know, the helpful knowledgable dedicated active kind.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Edge on steroids, my ass....

Edit: Holt's a good poster...but how often does he post in the WWE nowadays?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> You must have some German in you


Okay what the hell? That is just a little too weird. Does it show when you look at me or something?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Too right. "We don't take kindly to your kind round here."
> 
> You know, the helpful knowledgable dedicated active kind.


"Hey, beautiful lady. We don't take kindly to your kind round here."

Funny episode. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Too right. "We don't take kindly to your kind round here."
> 
> You know, the helpful knowledgable dedicated active kind.


lol yea. "I have a dream".:$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Okay what the hell? That is just a little too weird. Does it show when you look at me or something?





Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Dave knows all.


 



> Edit: Holt's a good poster...but how often does he post in the WWE nowadays?


Hopefully more than previously :agree:



> "Hey, beautiful lady. We don't take kindly to your kind round here."
> 
> Funny episode.


"Shut the hell up Skeeter" :lmao



> Yea. "I have a dream".


So THATS what Dr King was talking about. I should listen to that speech again...:side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Hopefully more than previously :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No man. I am serious how the hell did you know I have german in me?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Crack kills. As proved by the posters in this thread. :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO oh damn. P1 change your sig...


MrMonty said:


> So THATS what Dr King was talking about. I should listen to that speech again...:side:


Ya. The truth havent been discovered until recently. So you're not too late.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I always seem to lose track of my BTB.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - That mini rant on Shaun was hilarious


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I need to find Jason or somebody that knows how to resize gifs.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> No man. I am serious how the hell did you know I have german in me?


I've seen the way Gunther looks at you. Two and two together...



> Ya. The truth havent been discovered until recently. So you're not too late.


wrestlingforum...so big it got a plug in the 60's.

Oh, and lucky guess P


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I had it in my mind that my TTT days were over and that I wouldn't ever post in this thread but I guess like some kind Mick Foley-esque figure I'll never stop coming back.

Initially I thought I'd only come on from time to time to speak to mi amigos but now I might be becoming more active - who knows :$

Anyway, sorry for the totally directionless, pointless post.

Truth: Two weeks behind on my wrestling :$

Truth: Running late for class :$

Truth: Cramming in some late notes on my English novels :$

Truth: Trying to fit enough truths in one post to compensate for the two month absence 

Truth: As I am not that active just know that if ever you need anything, you can always catch me by PM and I will reply the next time I have the chance.

<3

Truth: Allyson is the greatest girl in the history of the world 

EDIT:
Fook, Dave above me, at 8pm in the morning 

I love ya man. Who'd have thought Ireland could be good at cricket


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I need to find Jason or somebody that knows how to resize gifs.


I don't know how to resize them, but this site does it for you.

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> I've seen the way Gunther looks at you. Two and two together...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that makes more sense.

Truth-I would love a gif of the Jericho chair shot on Benoit at Rumble 01 in their ladder match.

EDIT: Awesome, thanx buddy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KK_UK! I havent spoke to you in so long. I think you have a different MSN unless you're just not on anymore.:$


Cide_187 said:


> Truth - That mini rant on Shaun was hilarious


He made it right when Holt was signing off. I gotta say I didnt expect that "rant". Still funny though. Dude thinking he will be banned. Along with other people saying he would be.


MrMonty said:


> wrestlingforum...so big it got a plug in the 60's.


Subliminal messages!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is it true that the more money you put in your bank, the more intrest you get?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: I had it in my mind that my TTT days were over and that I wouldn't ever post in this thread but I guess like some kind Mick Foley-esque figure I'll never stop coming back.
> 
> Initially I thought I'd only come on from time to time to speak to mi amigos but now I might be becoming more active - who knows :$
> 
> ...


I love you. Seriously, drop me an email/pm/shout really loudly if you ever need anything. Hope to speak to you soon man. <3



> Subliminal messages!


I have no idea what your talking about...on an unrelated note...










Edit:



> Is it true that the more money you put in your bank, the more intrest you get?


Interest is not a fixed figure, it is a percentage of your balance. Interest rate 3%, with $100 you earn $3 a year. With $1000, you earn $30 a year.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Nope no different MSN. I will try to get on there some time soon but I haven't been on WF MSN for ages.

Do you realise how ridiculous it is of me though to not be on for ages and then receive this kind of kindness and niceness from people when I do post. It's undeserved as hell! I appreciate it though.

Keep well KJ 

EDIT:
Dave, you better bank on it.

I know that I kind of haven't been very close to the British posters recently and I feel so bad about it because you have always been so great to me and then I just haven't been around much.

I'll just have to try to make it up to you.

And I have to add again something great about Allyson (so much to choose from) and how I love her. Hey, if I'm going to make myself a gimmick poster, I might as well choose the best gimmick going


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao Monty. Pure Genius.


KingKurt_UK said:


> Nope no different MSN. I will try to get on there some time soon but I haven't been on WF MSN for ages.
> 
> Do you realise how ridiculous it is of me though to not be on for ages and then receive this kind of kindness and niceness from people when I do post. It's undeserved as hell! I appreciate it though.
> 
> Keep well KJ


Nah its not underserved. And yea, I'll try to keep well.:sad:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I watched the office for the first time yesterday...fucking hilarious.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MIKE!!!

I havent seen you around these parts for a couple weeks now. You really should drop me a pm or IM sometime, man.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

British version or American version.

Truth: Ricky Gervais' sketch was probably my favourite of Comic Relief. The others who appeared in it and what they did just made it absolutely perfect. Especially Jamie Oliver and the twizzler


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Here. Hi all.


Sup Tom


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> British version or American version.
> 
> Truth: Ricky Gervais' sketch was probably my favourite of Comic Relief. The others who appeared in it and what they did just made it absolutely perfect. Especially Jamie Oliver and the twizzler


I loved Catherine Tate "vs" Tony Blair, with out Prime-Minister saying "Bovverd!". :lmao: I never thought I'd see the day...

Truth - I'm ok Jason, and yourself?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Mike if you apologise any more I will fly over to your house, stop off in London, buy the soggiest wettest smelliest old fish I can find, and slap you upside the head with it.

You do what you gotta do to get through. We aint going anywhere (except, of course, if you apologise again, in which case I will fly over to your house, stop off....oh wait I said that bit). Keep healthy and happy man. That's all we need.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey T-Nom. I'll be sure to try and do that some time.

I really have pretty much been deserting WF of late and it's not been high on my list of priorities and I'm sorry about that. All you guys are still as great as ever though so it's nice to stop by from time to time to say hello.

And you better keep well KJ! I'm ordering you to so don't go giving me any sad faces  You know how rare it is for me to command something so you must obey :$ Seriously, you deserve a streak of good luck 

Everyone keep well and I'll speak soon <3

And someone say hi to Jay and Frankie to me if they get the chance as I saw they mentioned me last night.

Hasta la vista :$


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - The American Verison of the Office.

Double Truth - I honestly have no idea what you're all talking about. And I fuckin' need to get back onto MSN to learn names.

I used to be cool enough to be known by first name...not so much anymore. :sad:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

That's a will-do, Mike. But it seems you are screwed now as Dave will be flying to your house to stop off in London, buy the soggiest wettest smelliest old fish he can find, and slap you upside the head with it.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Dave, that's hilarious. Your wit always leaves me in awe and of course you are incredibly sweet too. Like I say, you not sweeping up in the WF Awards this year would be a travesty and you were far more deserving of Best Newcomer last year than the d*ck who won it 

Thanks so much and I'd rather avoid that fish 

And hell yeah Tom, Blair was awesome  I've always been a big Blair fan so I found it so funny that he did that. I don't even really like Catherine Tate but I loved that and his delivery of the line was gold!

Gone for good  Never a man of my word!


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey better Mike, everyone knows your name 

Sorry :$

Thanks T-nom. I hate fish  Dave may know this hence the threat being so scary!

I'm running so late 

EDIT: Oops. Banned :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Mike if you apologise any more I will fly over to your house, stop off in London, buy the soggiest wettest smelliest old fish I can find, and slap you upside the head with it.





> and I'm sorry about that












Where's my credit card! Liner, find me an old fish...



> I used to be cool enough to be known by first name...not so much anymore


For some reason I think your name is Mike :$

Edit: Later Mike


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

King Kurt its been a while buddy, i changed my name by the way if you hadent noticed i used to be Da Greatest.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-My damn computer is running hella slow, so therefore I shall resize the gif at a different time.

Later Mike.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> For some reason I think your name is Mike :$


It is.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I believe Trish deserves a spanking. :agree:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I just read the rant on SMILIES!  :no:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

NCIH said:


> It is.


Huzzah! God bless my tendancy to read old ass threads 

Off to work, later all.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - I need to come up with topics for Buy or Sell and TBS.

Time to put the thinking cap on...


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Cya. I'm off too school now. Byeee.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Later Tom and Dave

Truth-Watching HHH vs Angle from Rumble 01.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't start work till 1 o'clock


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I love my usertitle not beause it is funny but because it is true.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: Any body up for a science, aerospace and English assignment huh any takers.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Are you fuckin crazy?^^^

Truth-I oughta be logging off to get some shut eye.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - No one has posted in this thread in awhile.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: So am i but WF is flat as a tac.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- At 7:00 AM this place is dead


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: it's 9:23 over here in Australia.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Bored as hell


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: As am i .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This thread is hella active.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Hella yeah.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - My first post of today.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I actually slept well last night. I got about 9 hours of sleep. The night before that I only got 4 so I'm happy.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Flavored here.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I woke up, saw I got a PM from Pyro,it was a link to a rant some idiot made because I closed his thread. Great stuff :lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I woke up, saw I got a PM from Pyro,it was a link to a rant some idiot made because I closed his thread. Great stuff


Your first close and first Rant about closing, your moving up the world.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Holt's gonna make a great mod, i remember a while back, in this thread i said ''Holt For Mod''.

Bout time...congrats.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Your first close and first Rant about closing, your moving up the world.


It wasn't my first close, it was like my 9th


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> It wasn't my first close, it was like my 9th


1st, 9th, tomatoe, tomato, by the way what section are you mod for.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: Im about to d/l the 3rd episode of Blood+. One of my fav anime's. :agree:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - This thread is inactive .


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: Im about to d/l the 3rd episode of Blood+. One of my fav anime's. :agree:


It looks pretty nice, saw a commerical on adult swim the other day. Is it like Hellsing?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> It looks pretty nice, saw a commerical on adult swim the other day. Is it like Hellsing?


No not really, it has a more laid back feel like Witch Hunter Robin. Its not as bloody as Hellsing nor as short. I first watched it on youtube, took me 6 months to watch all 50 eps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Truth: I am so BORED, someone was supposed to be coming out today to fix the gas between 10am - 2pm and they still haven't come so I have to wait in :cuss:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just picked up my Backlash tickets. Floor section 5 (left side of the announce tables), row K, seats 11-12.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

will94 said:


> Truth - Just picked up my Backlash tickets. Floor section 5 (left side of the announce tables), row K, seats 11-12.


Hope you enjoyed more than I enjoyed Survivor series. the Squash of Team Rated RKO hurt my soul. I was actually to the right of the announce table. Got a good shot of JBL sniffing Lita's panties :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I'd buy tickets to the Raw and Smackdown tapings in England, if I had a way of getting there.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I was going to buy tickets to the Raw and Smackdown tapings, but I couldn't find anybody to go with.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Hope you enjoyed more than I enjoyed Survivor series. *the Squash of Team Rated RKO hurt my soul.* I was actually to the right of the announce table. Got a good shot of JBL sniffing Lita's panties :lmao


I'm a fan of Team DX, but even I had issues with that 5-0 squashing.

It'll be my first WWE live event, and if the commercial they put on the Philips Arena website to promote tickets is any indication, I'll at least get rematches of the two WM Main Events, plus some ECW/SD! matches too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's a shame my parents hate wrestling, so untill I learn to drive I doubt I'll be going to another WWE event.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> It's a shame my parents hate wrestling, so untill I learn to drive I doubt I'll be going to another WWE event.


Me and my friends always take the train to wwe events. Driving is just not a good choice because of the heavy traffic and insane parking lot rates

Will, I loved my first live show. First match I saw was Shelton vs Harry Smith,last match of the night was Edge winning the WWE title


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If they ever do a proper PPV in the UK again, I'll try my hardest to go, as I'd hope it would be worth it.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> It's a shame my parents hate wrestling, so untill I learn to drive I doubt I'll be going to another WWE event.


Truth - Well, I got even worse. Both of my parents hate wrestling and so do all my friends. I don't want to go by myself. The only one I would possibly go with is my brother since he likes wrestling, but I don't know. :side:

We're both not very good drivers, and we suck at directions. So...


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

We're doing an activity in Economics class were you have to buy stock and have 100,000 dollars I found a stock that cost 3 cents a share, I bought 40000


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah all my friends hate wrestling as well, I went with my sister when I went in 2005, she stopped watching it 2001 as to quote her 'The Invasion angle was bullshit', so she was sort of into it and enjoyed it, but I doubt she would want to go again.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Yeah all my friends hate wrestling as well, I went with my sister when I went in 2005, she stopped watching it 2001 as to quote her 'The Invasion angle was bullshit', so she was sort of into it and enjoyed it, but I doubt she would want to go again.


I think the Invasion turned off a lot of people. Almost all my friends like wrestling but not indy wrestling. There seems to be a ROH or CZW show every weekend in Phillt


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I am lucky I guess where two of my friends like wrestling and most others think it is funny/decent. I can drive well but the WWE never comes to east coast of Canada so the drving price would be awful high. I will probably go next PPV in Toronto though. Raw is coming to Toronto on May. 28th but I do not have tickets so whatever.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Eating a stack of pancakes with cream cheese/cinnamon/syrup between layers


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Almost all my friends like wrestling but not indy wrestling. There seems to be a ROH or CZW show every weekend in Phillt


I'd kill for some kind of decent indy promotion to show up in my area regularly.

I've got a couple of friends that like wrestling, and my dad used to be a fan back in the older days of WWE and still watches it with me some these days. I went by myself to the UWF show a few weeks ago, and would've probably gone to Backlash by myself, but my dad's going with me.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: Eating a stack of pancakes with cream cheese/cinnamon/syrup between layers


A true breakfast of champions.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just started a rant bitching about the rules for independent shows in media.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

2Slick said:


> A true breakfast of champions.


Oh My Brother, Testify !!!!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I have to write an english essay tonight,


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: Eating a stack of pancakes with cream cheese/cinnamon/syrup between layers


Toss in a glass of insulin and you'd be set for the day


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

will94 said:


> Toss in a glass of insulin and you'd be set for the day


Lawls, It wasn't that big of a stack, just about 4 nice sized ones


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Just got on and noticed a lot of new forums.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3801926#post3801926

:hb


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I uploaded the original Botchamania to media a while back.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3801926#post3801926
> 
> :hb


only thread worth a damn in that section,shit should be stickied. Its so damn motherfucking funny


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Gamalon is the best band you've never heard of. - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDWbWLI7yN8

They're so good they don't even need lyrics. They just let their guitars do the talking for them. Plus they had the greatest female guitarist I've ever seen.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

TRUTH: eating lunch. I'm just d/ling episode 4 of Blood+. Since homeboy upped it to rapidshare I have to wait every hour to d/led the next episode.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Sup.


Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> only thread worth a damn in that section,shit should be stickied. Its so damn motherfucking funny


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3800869&postcount=52


Truth-Gotta get to my internship. I'm already gonna be late.:$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - For some reason, it's 5:00, and I'm already tired. :$


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Havent posted in here in weeks, hey.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

sup K. 

Truth: I had a sudden urge to listen to Alicia Keys yesterday afternoon. I've been listening to her 2nd album since.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi refuse. How are you?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: First time Ive seen the youtube sub-forum, half a good idea. 


Hey, Im doing well thanks, been busy with college/work etc.

Yourself?


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - For some reason, it's 5:00, and I'm already tired. :$


Me too, and I have Football traning at 7:30...


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: First time Ive seen the youtube sub-forum, half a good idea.
> 
> 
> * Hey, Im doing well thanks, been busy with college/work etc.
> ...


Same with school really, I have a whole english essay to write. We got given it today, and it has to be in tomorrow. 



Spiron said:


> Me too, and I have Football traning at 7:30...


 I swear there's some kind of sleeping gas in the air. :cuss:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Browsing the net to find a memory stick online as I listen to some instrumentals written by the person in my avy/sig.



I feel tired too, but I didnt get much sleep last night.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

New Sig, aww yeaaaaaaa


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Dinner. Cya later.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Later.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ki needs to go to the WWE and fued with Finlay.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Low Ki just isn't as good in TNA in my opinion. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ TNA is the WWE with less entertainment, a lesser talent pool and more gimmick matches.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA has the talent to be great, it's just booked awfully.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Low Ki just isn't as good in TNA in my opinion. :side:


Same goes for Christian, I just can't stand him as NWA champ for some reason.

Ki and Finlay have very different styles but I'm sure they would put on a great match


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ Just made a new discussion thread. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329886


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, they have some talented guys, but the WWE has a deeper roster of good wrestlers than they do. That's what I meant.

...If that was actually directly responding to me. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WWE have a huge talent pool, but how many of those guys will actually make it? Not many.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

The youtube section should be more organized. Like a thread for funny videos, thread for Indy matches, thread for HOLY SHIT videos, etc


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Next month has a shitload of DVD releases that I want.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: New avy and user title


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AIG you still don't have a Wii? I thought the shortage would be over by now


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Woke up not too long ago. Hello. 

Truth - Nothing's on TV right now, so I think I'm going to pop in a DVD of some sort.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: New avy and user title


Me likes


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Eminem is a legend.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Me likes


I like your new sig.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Eminem is a legend.


:agree:

It pisses me off how much shit he gets because he is white


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Eminem is a legend.


You either love him or ya hate him.

I personally agree with you.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just need 51 more rep points. :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just need 51 more rep points. :side:


K, Red coming your way.

:hb


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> AIG you still don't have a Wii? I thought the shortage would be over by now


Nope.  

I am buying so much stuff at the moment and when I do have the money. I can't get it including because of something else that I need or want before it. So now I will have more of my focus on it. Hence, the whole Wii savings thing in my sig.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Sparki said:


> You either love him or ya hate him.
> 
> I personally agree with you.


Agreed but if you like Rap then you cant deny that he is a legend in that genre.



Dr Dre 2001 said:


> :agree:
> 
> It pisses me off how much shit he gets because he is white


Thats just pathetic. It doesnt matter what colour he is. Better than every black rapper I have heard of and thats not me being racist.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Eminem is a legend but he hasn't put out anything good in years. Mosh was his last great song


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I created Rocky Balboa in Fight Night Round 3 last night. :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Eminem is a legend but he hasn't put out anything good in years. Mosh was his last great song


I'm currently addicted to Halies Song and Sing For The Moment. However I do like When I'm Gone too.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I think Mockingbird is a pretty good Eminem song.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Watching the first episode of Rome based on Holts recommendation


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I think Mockingbird is a pretty good Eminem song.


A lot of people do, I don't


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3802416&postcount=21

Truth - Anyone in here wanna do my gif request .



Diesel said:


> Truth - I think Mockingbird is a pretty good Eminem song.


I like that aswell as Toy Soldiers.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Like Toy Soldiers and Mosh were the two best songs on his Encore album. Both hit home like only he can do. I hope he puts out another album with less of the commercial shit and more of the stuff from the heart.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Eminem is a legend but he hasn't put out anything good in years. Mosh was his last great song


I don't know, I thought every track he was on in The Re-Up was gold. I've been listening to a lot of old Eminem stuff recently and it's so awesome. Go download Til Hell Freezes Over, good song right there.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hailie's Song, Do Re Me, Who Knew, Marshal Mathers, Fight Music, Welcome to Detroit City, and Superman are my favoirte Eminem songs.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - No Apologises is great on the re-up.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - WCW is going to mark out every time he sees AMP's avatar/usertitle.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

My fave Em verse is the one from Fight Music. It has so much adrenaline packed into it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Masters vs. Lashley put me to sleep last night. Literally.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Is that Tokyo Drift in your sig Sparki?.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hailies Song's great.

I agree POD. It isn't be who says how shit he is because he's white, but my friends, who all like rap do.

Seriously, i'd rank only 2Pac and NaS above him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sparki said:


> My fave Em verse is the one from Fight Music. It has so much adrenaline packed into it.


That verse is the shit. That verse along with his verses on Patiently Waiting, Rap Game and When The Music Stops are my favorite Em verses in songs that feature other artists.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I still like Big more than Eminem honestly....Definitley Pac and NaS as you said. I guess lyrically Em is right up there too on that top 5 level.


Edit - yeah his verse on patiently waiting is great.....I like his verse on 'Welcome to D-Block' and 'Renegade' too.....his last verse on Superman is good too IMO.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Hailies Song's great.
> 
> I agree POD. It isn't be who says how shit he is because he's white, but my friends, who all like rap do.
> 
> Seriously, i'd rank only 2Pac and NaS above him.


I think you can argue 2Pac but Eminem is miles better than Nas imo.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

POD said:


> Is that Tokyo Drift in your sig Sparki?.


It is!

I watched it last night and re-kindled my interest in the modified scene. I've spent too much time on a Clio owners forum and they're all for stock cars and stuff... I was beginning to go off modified cars..


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Sparki said:


> It is!
> 
> I watched it last night and re-kindled my interest in the modified scene. I've spent too much time on a Clio owners forum and they're all for stock cars and stuff... I was beginning to go off modified cars..


I love that film and 2Fast 2Furious.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

People say Eminem's best album was The Marshall Mathers LP, and while I love that album, I prefered The Eminem Show. I can listen to almost every song on it without getting tired of what i'm hearing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> I still like Big more than Eminem honestly....Definitley Pac and NaS as you said. I guess lyrically Em is right up there too on that top 5 level.


I like BIG, but lyrically, Em blasts him away.

Seriously, Eminem has never done a song on his own that sucked.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Still laughing over Ortons RKO attempt on Chris Jericho.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Nice avy, AMP. I was gonna make one but non of my DVD's have him doing the RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> I like BIG, but lyrically, Em blasts him away.
> 
> Seriously, Eminem has never done a song on his own that sucked.


I havent heard one song that has him feat that sucks either.

I like N-Dubz alot now, I doubt anyone here knows who they are maybe someone from UK.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I prefer the stories Biggie told as well as his voice/delivery to Eminem's personally.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sparki said:


> People say Eminem's best album was The Marshall Mathers LP, and while I love that album, I prefered The Eminem Show. I can listen to almost every song on it without getting tired of what i'm hearing.


It's a toss up for me. I enjoy pretty much every track on both albums. I think in the long run I've listened to more tracks from Eminem Show than Marshall Mathers LP though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

POD said:


> I havent heard one song that has him feat that sucks either.
> 
> I like N-Dubz alot now, I doubt anyone here knows who they are maybe someone from UK.


Smack That :no:

Only 1 i can think of


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Got my 5th rep bar today. :side:

After a really hard rugby match, i have to go to Football tranin' in 30 mins.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- Nice avy, AMP. I was gonna make one but non of my DVD's have him doing the RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!


Those DVDs automatically drop to a minimum of ***1/2 then.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - You Don't Know and No Apologies are my 2 favorite songs off The Re-Up.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth!* I'm surprised that Mike (SIAG) gave up his mod spot. I'm going to have to ask him about it later on.

*Truth!* I start work in fifteen minutes.

Hey everybody


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Smack That :no:
> 
> Only 1 i can think of


I actually enjoy his verse on Smack That. Yeah it's popish but he does well with what he had to work with. His verse is about the only reason I constantly listen to that song.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Those DVDs automatically drop to a minimum of ***1/2 then.


Well the match at No Mercy sucked anyway. Maybe if he hit The RUNNING POWERSLAM!! to Batista instead of a spear, the match may have gone differnet. And at RR he was only in for about 3 minutes. And in MITB he only did a Dominator


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - You Don't Know and No Apologies are my 2 favorite songs off The Re-Up.


The Re-Up > Those tracks. I just love the "boom boom chop" beat


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Smack That :no:
> 
> Only 1 i can think of


I love that song .

^ I Love Jimmy Crack Corn too

Truth - Might buy "Marshall Mathers LP" dunno yet.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's a toss up for me. I enjoy pretty much every track on both albums. I think in the long run I've listened to more tracks from Eminem Show than Marshall Mathers LP though.


I just looked back through the tracklisting of the MM LP trying to find which songs I didn't actually like. I was wrong... I like every song on that album too. Both very, very good albums.

POD, I liked that 'I swear' song by N-Dubz but that's the only one i've heard. I can imagine I won't like anymore of their music though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth!* I'm surprised that Mike (SIAG) gave up his mod spot. I'm going to have to ask him about it later on.
> 
> *Truth!* I start work in fifteen minutes.
> 
> Hey everybody



Hey


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Updated the collection of "Botchamania". Check it out.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Sparki said:


> I just looked back through the tracklisting of the MM LP trying to find which songs I didn't actually like. I was wrong... I like every song on that album too. Both very, very good albums.
> 
> POD, I liked that 'I swear' song by N-Dubz but that's the only one i've heard. I can imagine I won't like anymore of their music though.


If you was on msn I could send you like 3 other good songs by them .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Hey!


Hi KIF


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

POD said:


> If you was on msn I could send you like 3 other good songs by them .


I'll be on in a mo.

I just put Kim on... The piano roll on this track is amazing.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Sparki said:


> I'll be on in a mo.
> 
> I just put Kim on... The piano roll on this track is amazing.


Cool deal.

Truth - Listening to N-Dubz .


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Danm, all you rap, hip-hop, whatever the fuck it's called lovers!!!!!  

Nice GIF Sparki, Tokyo Drift was awesome.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hi KIF


Whats up, Brye?

Hip-Hop talk... from people that generally listen to Rock... Ehhhh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Whats up, Brye?


Just got home and realized that people like my gifs . I'm gonna be workin on NWO in about 30 minutes. You?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Just got home and realized that people like my gifs . I'm gonna be workin on NWO in about 30 minutes. You?


Going to be working on Raw here soon.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh.

Well, it all goes over my head. I have no idea what there talking about. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Going to be working on Raw here soon.


Cool, I see your banner request only has 1 banner still


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Many people don't know this but Bobby Lashley has to lessen the impact he hits THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! with, because if executed at full force it will snap the base of the spinal cord.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Spiron said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well, it all goes over my head. I have no idea what there talking about. :sad:


Best music in the world, IMO.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The Offspring > Music.

:$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Cool, I see your banner request only has 1 banner still


I wish somebody else would answer it. I tried slipping Myst's name into the title, because I loved the banner he made me last time. Maybe he missed, doesn't care, or is busy with that GFGF(whatever its called) like most banner makers are.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Maybe he'll make one soon for you



Diesel said:


> Truth - The Offspring > Music.
> 
> :$


:agree: :$


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Woah, just realised the new Youtube section.......

Danm, that took me awhile.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I've notice Scrubs is getting on more and more channels in my area. Which is plus.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I've notice Scrubs is getting on more and more channels in my area. Which is plus.


Theres one night where I can watch it 4 times on 4 different channels from 11-1 or something


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Scrubs is an alright show, but has nothing on Becker.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Many people don't know this but Bobby Lashley has to lessen the impact he hits THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! with, because if executed at full force it will snap the base of the spinal cord.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

truth
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3802717#post3802717


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Would anyone say this gif moved too fast?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Would anyone say this gif moved too fast?


I'd say its fine.

Truth- I really hated the ABA gimmick.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'd say its fine.
> 
> Truth- I really hated the ABA gimmick.


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The site going down tomorrow is most likely not going to affect me at all, since I'll most likely still be asleep.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- I really hated the ABA gimmick.


I loved it, I hate the Deadmnan gimmick, too damn cartoonish


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Here


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I have decided, due to extreme boredom, to become an underpants gnome.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Carl (failing Satire) may have the best avatar on this forun


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I loved it, I hate the Deadmnan gimmick, too damn cartoonish


When they keep eerie I like it, but I hated how a Deadman becomes a bike rider. I just couldn't grasp onto it. I thought it may sound a little off that he was a Deadman, but now he rides motorcycles? I just didn't like it.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Carl (failing Satire) may have the best avatar on this forun


It's a custom 

Here's the full version...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> It's a custom
> 
> Here's the full version...


You just do not know how much I love those gecio commericals


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm not wearing pants.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I'm not wearing pants either. :side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I just finished my English essay.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I've got nothing to do today.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Packing because it is now only four days until I move.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That rant on Holt in the PPV section last night was hilarious.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> That rant on Holt in the PPV section last night was hilarious.


I didn't seeit until this morning. Pyro PMed me the link it was in the dumpster

Truth: Playing Godfather Blackhand Edition on the Wii  , the game is great so far


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching The Scorpion King. Never seen it before.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I didn't seeit until this morning. Pyro PMed me the link it was in the dumpster
> 
> Truth: Playing Godfather Blackhand Edition on the Wii  , the game is great so far


He made that thread just as you were logging off. Tried to show you on MSN but you logged off. Should of moved it to rants.:side:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Playing Godfather Blackhand Edition on the Wii  , the game is great so far


Damn you. I heard Zelda is awesome on the Wii as well. 

Truth: Seeing Taker vs. Mankind in HIAC now. It's been a while seen I seen the match. Foley really makes the bout by himself.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im back..And I'm better than ever :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just read through Platt's rant. 3 different topics, in one thread. Awesomeness. :agree:

Truth - I reached what I consider my last rep title.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just read through Platt's rant. 3 different topics, in one thread. Awesomeness. :agree:
> 
> Truth - I reached what I consider my last rep title.


I'm honored John :$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Love how the graphics looked on the TNA Impact game. I can't image how good it could be when finished.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just got finished watching the first three seasons of HBO's Oz I'm going to order the rest of the seasons sometime this week.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Love how the graphics looked on the TNA Impact game. I can't image how good it could be when finished.


Truth - Yeah, from the trailer the graphics look amazing.

But I'm not going to jump the gun yet and call it a good game, because I might not think that when I see actual gameplay videos.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Yeah, from the trailer the graphics look amazing.
> 
> But I'm not going to jump the gun yet and call it a good game, because I might not think that when I see actual gameplay videos.


And apparently the controls are like No Mercy's


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I used to watch OZ when we had HBO. I think I saw the first two or three seasons.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 

Truth - IFL is the shit :agree:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I think I may play SmackDown! v.s Raw 07 today.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> And apparently the controls are like No Mercy's


No Mercy's controls aren't bad, but to be honest, I was expecting brand new controls.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

IFL is horrible


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I used to watch OZ when we had HBO. I think I saw the first two or three seasons.


Holt told me about the show it's great so far.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> No Mercy's controls aren't bad, but to be honest, I was expecting brand new controls.


Yeah, aslong as its something easy to get used to. Is it coming out for PS2 or only next-gen systems?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yeah, aslong as its something easy to get used to. Is it coming out for PS2 or only next-gen systems?


I heard it was coming out for PS2, but I can't provide an actual link that confirms it, so my word on that isn't fact. :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Just got finished watching the first three seasons of HBO's Oz I'm going to order the rest of the seasons sometime this week.


Great show aint it

Truth: Godfather blackhand's control's are more interactive and realistic than Wii sports


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I just changed my Avatar.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I heard it was coming out for PS2, but I can't provide an actual link that confirms it, so my word on that isn't fact. :$


Even if its not for PS2, I should be picking up a 360 in a week or so anyway so I should be able to play it


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

After watching New Years Revolution I only have one question








Why did Carlito lose to Masters


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, I'll probably have a 360 or PS3 come it's release, but just incase I don't, I still want to be able to play it. So that's why I want it to come out for PS2 as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Great show aint it
> 
> Truth: Godfather blackhand's control's are more interactive and realistic than Wii sports


That game any different from the Godfather game that came out last year?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> After watching New Years Revolution I only have one question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To continue the feud that didn't need to be continued.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'm one of the few that doesnt answer "sup" questions on MSN with "Nothing much"


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329940

:lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> IFL is horrible


IFL is almost as exciting as UFC. Not quite, but close.



CaLiGula said:


> Why did Carlito lose to Masters


Bad booking.. :no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

Gotta love Model's reply.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Orton apparently bought the most drugs from the roid doctor.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329940
> 
> :lmao


That was quite funny.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329940
> 
> :lmao


The fact that he put Ashley first was enough for the thread to be closed.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329940
> 
> :lmao


Haha!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The fact that he put Ashley first was enough for the thread to be closed.


The fact that he put Ashley first was reason enough for me to give him some +14 :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> IFL is almost as exciting as UFC. Not quite, but close.


No. IFL really is boring. I've seen maybe 2 or 3 fights that I would consider entertaining.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> To continue the feud that didn't need to be continued.


I hate WWE sometimes

Truth: just watched Bryan Danielson vs Homicide

Iv'e never been any happier


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> IFL is almost as exciting as UFC. Not quite, but close.


When watching UFC you can turn the channel to anything and be more entertained.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> That game any different from the Godfather game that came out last year?


its just like the original game but with a more features and great wii controls


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I hate WWE sometimes
> 
> Truth: just watched Bryan Danielson vs Homicide
> 
> Iv'e never been any happier


Great match, but Bryan Danielson should get the belt back when he returns.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Orton apparently bought the most drugs from the roid doctor.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> When watching Murdoch you can turn the channel to anything and be more entertained.


Agreed.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Dished out alot of the green stuff.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Great match, but Bryan Danielson should get the belt back when he returns.


I hope Nigel gets a reign before Dragon gets another one.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> No. IFL really is boring. I've seen maybe 2 or 3 fights that I would consider entertaining.


Not for me. I find it very exciting.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Nice new banner Holt. You make it?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Agreed.


Murdoch has more personality than anybody I have ever seen in UFC.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Nice new banner Holt. You make it?


Yea

Truth: For every moronic wrestling thread I close, an angel get their wings


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm trying to think of a new thread for the WWE section...


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - KIF, I like your banner. :agree:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I hope Nigel gets a reign before Dragon gets another one.


As long as Delirious and Matt Sydal stay far away from it everything will be fine. 

Homicide deserved a longer reign, but Morshima should make a good champion for the time being.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Murdoch has more personality than anybody I have ever seen in UFC.


Murdoch bores me. I mean, seriously bores me. I have never seen the hype over him. He will never to do anything of great note and rightfully so.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Great match, but Bryan Danielson should get the belt back when he returns.



I'm looking forward to a rematch between them, as to who should win yeah Danielson should

Truth: I hope they have a 2/3 falls match one day

who's the champ now I haven't been keepin up with ROH


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> As long as Delirious and Matt Sydal stay far away from it everything will be fine.
> 
> Homicide deserved a longer reign, but Morshima should make a good champion for the time being.


Yeah, I hated how Gabe booked Cide's title reign it made all of the build up from 2006 look pointless in the end. Did you see the Shima/Homicide match up? if not I'll send it to you.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Stephanie McMahon's booking > Gabe's booking

_*Runs and hide*_


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Murdoch bores me. I mean, seriously bores me. I have never seen the *hype* over him. He will never to do anything of great note and rightfully so.


When did Murdoch get any hype? Right now he stuck in a tag team that is just there to job. 

He is terrific on the mic and he can be downright brutal in the ring. I don't see why that wouldn't entertaining.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The song Ride The Lightning still amazes me.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm looking forward to a rematch between them, as to who should win yeah Danielson should
> 
> Truth: I hope they have a 2/3 falls match one day
> 
> who's the champ now I haven't been keepin up with ROH


Morshima.



> Yeah, I hated how Gabe booked Cide's title reign it made all of the build up from 2006 look pointless in the end. Did you see the Shima/Homicide match up? if not I'll send it to you.


Please send it. I heard that it made Homicide look weak, but I have wanted to see it for awhile.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Stephanie McMahon's booking > Gabe's booking
> 
> _*Runs and hide*_


:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> There is a local promotion in Haleyville, AL (home, coincidentally, of Dragon King Wrestling himself, Karl Stern) that has BANNED Buff Bagwell from their shows. He was working as a main eventer, but according to the local newspaper he had used profanity and, according to another sources, "was just an ass in general". The promoter vowed never to use him anywhere again.


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I still want to see the ROH/CZW Cage Of Death (I believe that is it)and Cide/Danielson.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Platt said:


> :no:


I knew that would get someone's attention


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao


wow

Truth: downloading ECW from last night


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao at the Bagwell thing.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Alex Shelly was at a local indy show down here in Illinois (LWA) and a 17 yr old fan spit on his back, and Shelly jumped the fence, and beat the piss out of him.

No joke. Real shit.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I knew that would get someone's attention


It had to really

on a side note i watched the first episode of Rome and i thought it was ok gonna download the rest of season 1 tonight and watch a few more episodes before i decide one way or the other


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: I might upload the RAW draft lottery from 2004


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Platt said:


> It had to really
> 
> on a side note i watched the first episode of Rome and i thought it was ok gonna download the rest of season 1 tonight and watch a few more episodes before i decide one way or the other


I didn't get into Heroes with the first or second episode, but by the fourth I was hooked. Same goes for OZ and the Wire.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Not sure if I should play NBA 2K7 or watch Summerslam 2001.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Not sure if I should play NBA 2K7 or watch Summerslam 2001.


Gotta be Summerslam 2001, because thats not an EA game.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Not sure if I should play NBA 2K7 or watch Summerslam 2001.


play 2K7

truth: I have had a serious downloading problem this week


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NBA 2K7 lacks Triple H. 

SummerSlam.

Or was he out then? :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - NBA 2K7 isn't an EA game, either.

2k Sports(or Visual Concepts) makes fine video games.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - GTG bye


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> NBA 2K7 lacks Triple H.
> 
> SummerSlam.


So did Summerslam 2001, sadly.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> NBA 2K7 lacks Triple H.
> 
> SummerSlam.
> 
> Or was he out then? :side:


:lmao That was great.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Workin on my BTB


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: If HHH never got injured he would have defected to the Alliance rather than Austin.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - I'm trying to make topics for Buy or Sell. I got 3. Just need 3 more.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Later thatznotcool.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - NBA 2K7 isn't an EA game, either.
> 
> 2k Sports(or Visual Concepts) makes fine video games.


EA Sports makes better games, though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> EA Sports makes better games, though.


Really really no. EA Sports games have been shit for years.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I havent played PS2 in months.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Really really no. EA Sports games have been shit for years.


Not really. I always find them more enjoyable than everything else.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- MVP Baseball 2005 > MLB 2K7, 2K6, and all the other 2Ks


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You're one of the very few then.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

EA Sports made FNR3, so they get a nod from me.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I used to be obbsessed with the Fifa games, thats about it really.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ HHH should be back for SS this year.

Fine by me, as long as it's a good match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3803495&postcount=11

God dammit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - BoS is posted.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ HHH should be back for SS this year.
> 
> Fine by me, as long as it's a good match.


I'm hopeful it will be good, although this latest injury I think might take him to a much quicker retirement sadly.



Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3803495&postcount=11
> 
> God dammit.


Horrible news.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - BoS is posted.


:hb




> Horrible news.


You're telling me. 

Though one good thing comes out of it. Mick promos on Nitro. That'll be = ratings.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

MVP Baseball blows away all other baseball games.

The big knock on EA though is too much emphasis on graphics and not on gameplay/realism.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MLB Slugfest > ALL


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Midway sports games are a joke. They're fun for like a day or two, but too gimmicky for me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - EA Sports is inconsistant.

MLB and NFL? Great. Too bad they lost the MLB rights. 

NHL? Decent. 2k is better.

NBA? Horrible. Horrible. Horrible. NBA Live has been shit since 2003. 

Boxing is good, though.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Truth - I dunno how to play this game 

Did I do it right?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kdragon5 said:


> Truth - I dunno how to play this game
> 
> Did I do it right?


Now you know. ~_~


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Shattered after football tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I still play MVP baseball 2005. Great game


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, I found MLB 06 the show a decent replacement for MVP Baseball. Not as good as any of the MVP's I played, but the next best thing. I have yet to play 07 tho.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Yeah, I found MLB 06 the show a decent replacement for MVP Baseball. Not as good as any of the MVP's I played, but the next best thing. I have yet to play 07 tho.


My friend told me that 07 was pretty much the same game, so I'm sticking with 06 for now


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I always hate playing older sports games when the new one comes out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What's the best baseball game to get this year?


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: New sig/avy/usertitle combo. I like it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> What's the best baseball game to get this year?


If you don't mind college baseball then NCAA Baseball, because EA makes it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> What's the best baseball game to get this year?


If your looking for a new one, go with The Show: 07, but you could get last years cheap and the only differences are rosters and a little graphic improvent


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Have never played a baseball game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think you can even get Baseball games in the UK.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I dunno the Show 07 I guess I played High Heat 06 which wasn't bad but I pretty much stick to Madden.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

College baseball is the TNA of the baseball world. 


> If your looking for a new one, go with The Show: 07, but you could get last years cheap and the only differences are rosters and a little graphic improvent


I probably will, I've seen a lot of commercials for it, and it looks great.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

lol. Baseball games are my favorite sports games to play. Football is probably the least, mostly because I don't enjoy playing the CPU, like impossible to lose. Granted, 90% of the time I'm playing sports games it's against another person, but meh.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Most recent "Sport" game I got is World Snooker 2007, its actually pretty good.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm off now. Cya later everyone.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Later.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sports games aren't really for me. I enjoy Fight Night, Madden, and NHL games, but I'll take a shooter over them any day.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NFL Gameday '98 > All other Football games


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

NHL and Soccer games I find really fun.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I like Madden but it seems each year is the same game


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth- *The slowness of the forums is really starting to annoy me. The sooner these "badass" servers come into play the better. Although, we have been wanting that for 6 months. Hopefully itis done once and for all in the near future. Although after talking to some moderators and so on, it doesnt look like its going to happen.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- I like Madden but it seems each year is the same game


With better graphics and an updated roster, so its worth the money.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I havent noticed the forums being slow at all for me.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Just watched Morishima v.s Homicide, pretty good match. 

***1/2 I'd give it.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Got a sweet new cell phone


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> *Truth:* Got a sweet new cell phone


I think Cell Phones are a waste of money.

But I hate talking on the phone.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I think Cell Phones are a waste of money.


Agreed.

My phone cost me £10 and it does everything I need it to do and more.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Cell phones are worth it if you're not at home a lot.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Agreed.
> 
> My phone cost me £10 and it does everything I need it to do and more.


Ehhh... I just hate talking to people longer than 2 minutes unless its important or I am hanging out with them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth-I dont have a cell phone and I think my longest phone conversation is about 4 mintues long.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Truth: New sig :lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Never use my phone, I dont really want one but my mum makes me have one for emergancies.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DavidEFC said:


> Truth: New sig :lmao


I need to know that as well :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Past GFs that want to talk for hours used to annoy me so much I would just hang up in a middle of one of their sentences.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO wow...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh that silly Admin. :lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

What a turd cutter


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: The main event on ECW last night was horrible.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3803374&postcount=156

:hb


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Truth: I feel sorry for Chris Masters


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: The main event on ECW last night was horrible.


Until.....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad we have someone as qualified as Administrator in a position of power.



Can't believe my Summerslam and Survivor Series '02 DVD's haven't come yet. It's been 2 damn weeks


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3803374&postcount=156
> 
> :hb


Yes.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Off now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Can't believe my Summerslam and Survivor Series '02 DVD's haven't come yet. It's been 2 damn weeks


Damn you're still waiting? Were those the ones that were really cheap as well?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

*looks to the left*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> *looks to the left*


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry, I LOL'd

That's pretty fucked up.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Dave got owned.


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

Just logged on. Got home from my friends house a little while ago

Whats going on everyone?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What happened David?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Damn you're still waiting? Were those the ones that were really cheap as well?


Yeah. $22 factory sealed including shipping.





> *looks to the left*


:lmao:lmaoDAMN!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Role Model said:


> What happened David?


Had something in my sig I shouldn't 

I can't even see Media either :cuss:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuck It ill stay for a bit longer.

I cant believe the Admin did that. :O


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

WTF, what happened David, whats going on lol?

EDIT: oh


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

You know your my boy David but that is so god damn funny.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just put David in the green.


Was really tempted to you in the red though.


:hb!!!!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Legend said:


> Truth: I feel sorry for Chris Masters


He has his moments in the ring, but his gimmick is getting real boring.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> He has his moments in the ring, but his gimmick is getting real boring.


And since the masterlock is broken, he has no gimmick


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Admin will give David his powers back.

But yeah, that is sort of funny. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> And since the masterlock is broken, he has no gimmick


That Masterlock gimmick died long before Lashley broke it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Administrator obviously didnt like being made to look like an idiot.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Just put David in the green.
> 
> 
> Was really tempted to you in the red though.
> ...


You're gay. :hb 

Put him in the red, yo. Make his ass as red as your moms was last night after I finished with her. :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe Rajah will be next. He has the same thing in his sig that David had...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> You're gay. :hb
> 
> Put him in the red, yo. Make his ass as red as your moms was last night after I finished with her. :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


go dye


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That Masterlock gimmick died long before Lashley broke it.


true


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Maybe Rajah will be next. He has the same thing in his sig that David had...


I'm just waiting for people to say the Uprising has begun.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

wooooooooo


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> wooooooooo


Hi Ric.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> wooooooooo


Congrats on being an Smod :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Gonna send David a gift in a min congratulating him on him becoming Smod.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> wooooooooo


That was quick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

***** will be happy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Im going to see Metallica live in the summer.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Teaching J_Merce to make gifs


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Pwned @ Admin


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Finally going to be able to actually pay ROH DVDs this Friday.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Bye, gonna watch some Lee Evans.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Bye Refuse.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Later Refuse.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im here whats up?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im here whats up?


Hey...

I was thinking of getting off and now that your here... I mind as well.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Refuse...

Bye Refuse...

:sad:


Truth - Here


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Hey...
> 
> I was thinking of getting off and now that your here... I mind as well.


so when do we play pool?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- The WWE really needs to put out a Ricky Steamboat DVD now that he has his name back.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Truth : I just posted My Pic in the PYP Thread for the 1st Time


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- The WWE really needs to put out a Ricky Steamboat DVD now that he has his name back.


Steamboat DVD = Ratings. I think they'd put it out when they plan on inducting him into the HOF.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - WCW4Life's sig owns.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - WCW4Life's sig owns.


I concur.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - WCW4Life's sig owns.


Truth ~ I've never seen you in this thread before.

Welcome...if you plan on keeping it up. :side:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - The Four Horsemen DVD should be awesome when it comes out next month.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - WCW4Life's sig owns.


Like Pyro said..Welcome 


Pyro, Im guessing you hate the quote in my sig? :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My sig is greatness.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - 

Truth - > Truth:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Truth - I Recently got my Lip and Ear Pierced


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Horseman DVD comes out soon. I can't wait.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Xtreme_Stratus said:


> Truth - I Recently got my Lip and Ear Pierced


Hey its the guy who's not here that much


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Pyro, Im guessing you hate the quote in my sig? :side:


Not really. He's just trying to joke around and irritate me, it's not new.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I've never seen you in this thread before.
> 
> Welcome...if you plan on keeping it up. :side:


Truth - I've been in here before but I don't spend much time in this part of the woods.

WCW, did you give up on the BTB you were writing or...?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I didn't know Holt was a mod :shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> My sig is greatness.


That Pounce on Sabu was badass.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Not really. He's just trying to joke around and irritate me, it's not new.


Yeah, I see you making fun of Orton a bit with him sometimes too


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I didn't know Holt was a mod :shocked:


He's not, it's part of his avatar.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Scrubs is on Comedy Central now.

Another truth - Can't wait for South Park tonight. The first two episodes in their new season have been good - very good so far. Including, the first.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Speaking of on purpose, Orton had a match with this man that was so boring that it had to be boring by design. Seriously, Orton put him in a crab and rested his forehead on the top rope. Announcers said this was for added leverage. Explain that to me. A crab hurts because you sit back. He was leaning FORWARD into the ropes. Someone loudly screamed "BORING!" Then the "BORING!" chants started to grow. Lashley made a big comeback and no one cared. So this was the finish. Lashley took him into the corner and was throwing punches. He punched him a bunch of times. Then he powerslammed him. Orton didn't kick out. Vince came out scowling. He must have watched this match on the monitor.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Another truth - Can't wait for South Park tonight. The first two episodes in their new season have been good - very good so far. Including, the first.


Hopefully it'll be better than last year, where the first couple of episodes were good, but the rest after that were just okay.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao


I read that this morning. I read up to TNA Impact and then class ended  Gotta finish the rest of it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I read that this morning. I read up to TNA Impact and then class ended  Gotta finish the rest of it.


I'm finishing it now. I love this quote about Impact:



> Wacky meeting with Jeremy Borash, Chris Sabin and Bob Backlund. These segments are such an utter waste of time. WE'VE ONLY GOT ONE HOUR, WAAAAAH!!!!.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I noticed something earlier on the episode of South Park where Mrs. Garrison gives all the kids an egg to take care of. While he's handing them out, he gives Token a brown one and everyone else a white one. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That Pounce on Sabu was badass.


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I noticed something earlier on the episode of South Park where Mrs. Garrison gives all the kids an egg to take care of. While he's handing them out, he gives Token a brown one and everyone else a white one. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

gtg


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm finishing it now. I love this quote about Impact:


:lmao

I can't wait to the read Impact recap as it's normally the best.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lashley is a fucking joke. Orton > Lashley.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Scrubs is on Comedy Central now.
> 
> Another truth - Can't wait for South Park tonight. The first two episodes in their new season have been good - very good so far. Including, the first.


What was ep 2 about? I missed that one.

Truth - I'm listening to Boston by Augustana, and liking it too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't watched iMPACT from start to finish in months. I usually get a headache 5 minutes into it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> I can't wait to the read Impact recap as it's normally the best.


Start Wearing Purple. Now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Lashley is a fucking joke. Orton > Lashley.


THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!! > the RKO


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I haven't watched iMPACT from start to finish in months. I usually get a headache 5 minutes into it.


Impact has sucked for as long as it's been going.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Messege from Chaos: Hi!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I haven't watched iMPACT from start to finish in months. I usually get a headache 5 minutes into it.


Ditto.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!! > the RKO


:no:

Flash > Batman


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Start Wearing Purple. Now.


Text banner....? :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> :no:
> 
> Flash > Batman


Nice gif


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Flash > Batman


Hahahahaha. No.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Text banner....? :side:


Patience?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Patience?


Okay?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rumor has it that Ahmed Johnson is the mystery man for the main event of Lockdown.

Source- The Observer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Lashley is a fucking joke. Orton > Lashley.


Orton is a fucking joke.

So, Orton = Lashley I suppose. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Okay?


Bears?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Start Wearing Purple. Now.


Listened to it on the way to class today. It actually got me hyped but then I was quickly brought down because I was, you know, in class.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Selling chocolate bars, send me 5000 points and I'll ship you one.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Listened to it on the way to class today. It actually got me hyped but then I was quickly brought down because I was, you know, in class.


Awesome. Seriously, how over the top and ridiculous is it? Such a fun, crazy song. And the guy that sings it looks completely out of his mind (like a real life, crazy version of Borat).


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Bears?


Aw, look at the cute polar bear. Aw, just look at hi- TURN IT OFF, JIMMY!!!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> What was ep 2 about? I missed that one.


Here's the preview from the second episode that pretty much describes it:



> Butters' dad sends him off to special camp to “Pray the Gay Away” when he believes that his son is bi-curious after catching him in a compromising position with Cartman. Meanwhile, Cartman does his best to retrieve a photo of him in that compromising position before too many people find out about it.


Oh & that compromising position was Cartman putting Butters' penis in his mouth. :argh:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Aw, look at the cute polar bear. Aw, just look at hi- TURN IT OFF, JIMMY!!!


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I want MDI to fucking arrive in the mail already. I want to gif shit right now.



> What was ep 2 about? I missed that one.


www.allsp.com

Watch it. NOW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"It looks like I'm smilling and giving the thumbs up, but I'm really asleep."


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Aw, look at the cute polar bear. Aw, just look at hi- TURN IT OFF, JIMMY!!!


Go back to Willie Nelson's trailer.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Aw, look at the cute polar bear. Aw, just look at hi- TURN IT OFF, JIMMY!!!


:lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> www.allsp.com
> 
> Watch it. NOW.


Will do, sir.

Truth - Kennedy is the most entertaining guy on WWE TV right now.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Watch it. NOW.


Shit, if I knew about that site. I would of been watching some of the episodes I missed from a few of the seasons.  

Truth: About to finish cooking my dinner.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God dammit, it's not working on allsp yet again.

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/...eo/x1gco8_south-park-1102-cartman-sucks-12-vo

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/...video/x1gd3o_south-park-1102-cartman-sucks-22


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone wanna tell me what happened with Colbert and Willie Nelson last night on the Colbert Report?


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Listening to Catch 22's new album, it sucks so far.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im out, later everyone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Apparently DDP was on the Dan Patrick show on ESPN radio today. Wish I could have heard it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh God! Bad thoughts! Bad thoughts!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I don't see how South Park could top the first two episodes of the new season tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Go back to Willie Nelson's trailer.





Bobby said:


> Heh, well you said hold his feet to the fire, and if his feet were ice cream, they would melt and stuff.





Colbert said:


> Bobby.....have you been out to Willie Nelson's trailer..?





Bobby said:


> ....Yah


Awesome episode. :lmao


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Truth: Holt isn't a virgin anymore :shocked: He's warned someone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I don't see how South Park could top the first two episodes of the new season tonight.


They may not top it but it'll still be funny.

South Park only has one bad episode in it's history. Manbearpig from season 10. Everything else has been great, and I can say that since I've seen every other episode.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Orton vs. Jeff Hardy. This was short so Orton didn't have enough time to be boring.


Haha.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DavidEFC said:


> Truth: Holt isn't a virgin anymore :shocked: He's warned someone


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


>


I bet Hogan slapped the taste out of that guys mouth after the show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao That should be renamed the Little Boot.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


>


You gave your first warning


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The guy messed up going into the ropes, but Hogan probably wouldn't have been able to hit him in the head anyways.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Undertaker vs. Undertaker at Summerslam is the most boring match I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mikeie™ said:


> You gave your first warning


 and second :side: maybe I shouldn't had done that


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I bet Hogan slapped the taste out of that guys mouth after the show.


Nah, he slapped Vince's hand (holding his paycheck) instead.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Someone should put WM X7 up in ebay for less then 20 bucks.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

One last truth before I leave - This year's Money In The Bank match is really getting piss poor build up outside of Orton and Edge.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone know if 300 is worth seeing?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> God dammit, it's not working on allsp yet again.
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/...eo/x1gco8_south-park-1102-cartman-sucks-12-vo
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/...video/x1gd3o_south-park-1102-cartman-sucks-22


Allsp is working fine for me.

Truth - Cartman pwns.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Anyone know if 300 is worth seeing?


SEE IT NOW!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Anyone know if 300 is worth seeing?


Yes

Pyro loved it, and we both know how high his standards are..........for everything


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You people are VASTLY overrating that movie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I might see it tomorrow, if I can be bothered.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth - Undertaker vs. Undertaker at Summerslam is the most boring match I have ever seen in my life.


Couldn't be worse than Punk/Joe 2 or Bret/Owen SS 94. Those are horrendous.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> You people are VASTLY overrating that movie.


YOU ARE OVERRATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> YOU ARE OVERRATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's a good movie, but I fail to see how it can be seen as anything above good.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Another final truth before I go (since have to cook a pot of rice ) - I want to see how the new 007 movie is on DVD.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> It's a good movie, but I fail to see how it can be seen as anything above good.


YOU'RE NOT A GOOD MOVIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I honestly don't understand how anyone can think 300 is just "good". That's underrating it.

It's not the greatest movie of all time, but it's a fantastic piece of film. That's not overrating it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Another final truth before I go (since have to cook a pot of rice ) - I want to see how the new 007 movie is on DVD.


I have Casino Royale on DVD, and it looks great.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I WILL.. I will... rage subsiding.... adrenaline wearing off... okay, I'm fine now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I honestly don't understand how anyone can think 300 is just "good". That's underrating it.
> 
> It's not the greatest movie of all time, but it's a fantastic piece of film. That's not overrating it.


The fact that the plot was very basic and the characters were incredibly boring?

It was a good action film, and that's all it was intended to be.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Casino Royale is very impressive.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> The fact that the plot was very basic and the characters were incredibly boring?
> 
> It was a good action film, and that's all it was intended to be.


I guess you have to like that type of movie to appreciate it. I like those kinda ancient historical films.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I guess you have to like that type of movie to appreciate it. I like those kinda ancient historical films.


So do I, like I said it was a good movie but it's possible to make those kind of movies with deep plots and good character development as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I went to see Casino Royale 3 times, loved it.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Goldeneye > All other Bond movies


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> .


*****


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*GTFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Anyone watching that "Shooter" movie when it comes out on Friday? It looks pretty cool, so I may check it out.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - The most entertaining part of Casino Royale is when Bond was chasing the African dude. Hilariously good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Anyone watching that "Shooter" movie when it comes out on Friday? It looks pretty cool, so I may check it out.


With Whalberg? Hell yeah


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - The most entertaining part of Casino Royale is when Bond was chasing the African dude. Hilariously good.


The black guy was actually doing all those stunts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Casino Royale was decent enough for a Bond movie, but it's not my style. I've tried to get into Bond, it just won't happen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Ballin!!!!!1*



> Melina - funbags, ass and personality


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> The black guy was actually doing all those stunts.


Sickness. What I found really funny was how the black dude would make everything look so easy and Bond was fucking killing himself.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

you only get one life there is no sequel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

>


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Sickness. What I found really funny was how the black dude would make everything look so easy and Bond was fucking killing himself.


Sebastian Foucan I think his name is. He is a professional French athlete, so he is that damn fast in real life amazingly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow thanks for hotlinking my gif


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Monty Brown is a fucking retard.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Wow thanks for hotlinking my gif


I had no choice, I tried saving it and using it but it's saved as a bitmap which means it doesn't move.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Legend said:


> Sebastian Foucan I think his name is. He is a professional French athlete, so he is that damn fast in real life amazingly.


That makes the scene even sicker in my eyes.

Casino Royale was a good movie but the ending was a bit weak.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- New South Park Tonight! :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Having a horrible time writing a Mysterio match in my BTB


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> That makes the scene even sicker in my eyes.
> 
> Casino Royale was a good movie but the ending was a bit weak.


Best Bond since Goldeneye. One of the best Bonds ever. The villain was superb, but I agree that the ending was weak. It has a much better climax in the book.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Monty Brown is a fucking retard.


orly


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Having a horrible time writing a Mysterio match in my BTB


Serves you right for using him


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Serves you right for using him


Dont worry, after this match, he'll be gone for a long time. Hows your BTB goin?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Brown is decent in all mediums of pro wrestling from what I can tell and been somewhat entertaining since coming to ECW. He's currently the 3'rd most entertaining performer on ECW behind Matt Striker and CM Punk, although given the low ECW talent pool, that's not saying a great deal.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Sanjaya is safe again


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> Dont worry, after this match, he'll be gone for a long time. Hows your BTB goin?


Damn, Brye. That's a spoiler 

Uhm, my first show is coming. It's taking much longer than I hoped it would because of school work but I'm pleased with what I've done so far.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sucks that the Horsemen DVD is only 2 discs.


Pretty worthless now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Damn, Brye. That's a spoiler
> 
> Uhm, my first show is coming. It's taking much longer than I hoped it would because of school work but I'm pleased with what I've done so far.


I'll be checking it out when its posted, You seem like you'd be a good writer


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Sucks that the Horsemen DVD is only 2 discs.
> 
> 
> Pretty worthless now.


Especially considering that the "New and Improved DX" DVD was 3 discs. :no:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: Sanjaya is safe again


Sanjaya's gonna win the whole thing. His fan base is massive.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Especially considering that the "New and Improved DX" DVD was 3 discs. :no:


I'm not much for 80's wrestling compared to current but it is rather a joke that WWE can do 3 discs dedicated to one year of DX but only 2 for the most influential stable in pro wrestling history (maybe besides the nWo.)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm not much for 80's wrestling compared to current but it is rather a joke that WWE can do 3 discs dedicated to one year of DX but only 2 for the most influential stable in pro wrestling history (maybe besides the nWo.)


But seeing that every 10-13 year old in the entire world is going to get it to see DX's funny antics and attitude. Those youngsters know nothing about 4 Horsemen :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Especially considering that the "New and Improved DX" DVD was 3 discs. :no:


That's because 06 DX > The History of The 4 Horsemen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> But seeing that every 10-13 year old in the entire world is going to get it to see DX's funny antics and attitude. Those youngsters know nothing about 4 Horsemen :side:


Yeah, but those kids have the ADD. How can they sit still and watch a 3 disc DVD?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Having a horrible time writing a Mysterio match in my BTB


I have never wrote a BTB but all you have to do is

Mysterio kicks him in the hamstring,he gets bet down for about five minutes, he gets put in a bear hug, he bites dude, dropkick to the knee, a couple of dropkicks to the back,619, gets caught going off the top rope, pinned

add some words to it and you have a mysterio match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK in 2006 and 2007 is a joke.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, but those kids have the ADD. How can they sit still and watch a 3 disc DVD?


Well they can sit still when people are dropping poop on each other and beating up male cheerleeders. The children love DX


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> HBK in *2006* and 2007 is a joke.


Nuh-uh. He was in Pro Wrestling Illustrated's 2006 Match of the Year.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> HBK in 2006 and 2007 is a joke.


It's hard keepin it Christian while being in DX


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WWE is lucky there making Austin's DVD 3 discs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nuh-uh. He was in Pro Wrestling Illustrated's 2006 Match of the Year.


He wasn't in my own top 5 2006 MOTY's.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> It's hard keepin it Christian while being in DX


HBK has always been garbage on the mic anyways, I'm not surprised about that. He hasn't even put on a great match in God knows HOW long.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nuh-uh. He was in Pro Wrestling Illustrated's 2006 Match of the Year.


What fucking match was that?

If Austin got anything less than 3 discs then TNA should have bought WWE, which they can do, they can buy them 10 times over, words by Kurt Angle.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> He wasn't in my own top 5 2006 MOTY's.


I don't think he was in most people's top 5 2006 MOTY's.

Hell, the match that was named PWI's MOTY (Micheals vs. McMahon) wasn't even the best match of the night.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> HBK has always been garbage on the mic anyways, I'm not surprised about that. He hasn't even put on a great match in God knows HOW long.


I thought his match where he teamed with God was pretty good :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I don't think he was in most people's top 5 2006 MOTY's.
> 
> Hell, the match that was named PWI's MOTY (Micheals vs. McMahon) wasn't even the best match of the night.


The hell? That match wasnt that good. Did PWI ever watch Finlay vs Benoit or Taker vs Angle or The MITB or any of the good matches?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Angle vs Taker>every other 2006 match




AMPLine4Life said:


> I thought his match where he teamed with God was pretty good :side:


do you think Lashley could beat God if he used THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finlay vs Benoit dominated 2006's workrate. All the best matches were those 2 wrestling each other.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Finlay vs Benoit>every other 2006 match


Fixed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> The hell? That match wasnt that good. Did PWI ever watch Finlay vs Benoit or Taker vs Angle or The MITB or any of the good matches?


They don't vote themselves, the subscribers of the magazine vote. :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: HHH/Cena Entrances should have won MOTY.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Angle vs Taker>every other 2006 match


I'm a big fan of both men and I'll tell you straight up that match can't touch Finlay vs Benoit from Judgment Day 2006. It's actually not even close to be honest.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They don't vote themselves, the subscribers of the magazine vote. :no:


Wow, :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

No match in '06 is worth going out of your way to see.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Fixed





Pyro™ said:


> I'm a big fan of both men and I'll tell you straight up that match can't touch Finlay vs Benoit from Judgment Day 2006. It's actually not even close to be honest.


I didn't watch Judgement day:$ 

I'll download the match next time I see it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> No match in '06 is worth going out of your way to see.


Finlay/Benoit > Bret/Austin


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye, I demand you change you rating of ECW last night. THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!! is worth *1/2 on its own.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> No match in '06 is worth going out of your way to see.


Not even Booker & Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman? That was a ********* match


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Brye, I demand you change you rating of ECW last night. THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!! is worth *1/2 on its own.


k deal. I'll give it a *3/4 then


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Finlay/Benoit > Bret/Austin


:lmao:lmao:lmao


www.gtfo.org


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth-


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> k deal. I'll give it a *3/4 then


Good man.

WTF was Carlito doing in that GIF? It looks like he does it on purpose, which is just stupid.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- gtfo.net is actually a website for Actress Jodie Foster. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao

Carlito is terrible.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good man.
> 
> WTF was Carlito doing in that GIF? It looks like he does it on purpose, which is just stupid.


I dont have a clue but I had to make it. Its either a drunk stumble or he fell :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth-


that wasn't needed

Truth: i'm the biggest Carlito mark


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> that wasn't needed
> 
> *Truth: i'm the biggest Carlito mark*


y


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> y


Carlito entertains the hell out of me and he's a great wrestler, not my all time favorite but my current favorite


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: someone just got owned on girlfriends


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth- Carlito is way to slow in the rings for the cruiser moveset and is boring as a face imo.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Truth- Carlito is way to slow in the rings for the cruiser moveset and is boring as a face imo.


I'm ready for a heel turn to but it won't happen any time soon


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Doesn't seem so he needs a brand change as well quite possibly but he is very low on the radar of the bookers right now. For a while now Carlito's segments have been quite boring imo.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: if the VKM (voodoo kin mafia) release thread is true, and they do get released, i hope the wwe doesn't sign them.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone know what season of SouthPark the ManBearPig episode was made in with Al Gore in it I want to watch it on AllSP.com but do not even really know the title or anything.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Made this gif. I think it looks awesome. Best I have made


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Its called ManBearPig and its season 10.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: watching south park


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Global Warming lice. Nice.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Truth:* Tyree just got arrested for urinating on the street on The Real World.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tonights South Park is retarded.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Tonights South Park is retarded.


I agree, not even a little bit funny:no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: Cartman needs more time on this episode and not the lice with the same voice


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Tonights South Park is retarded.


Way to say that five min into the show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Clyde doesn't deserve his own episode


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Clyde doesn't deserve his own episode


I agree. Clyde is like the Randy Orton of South Park.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I agree. Clyde is like the Randy Orton of South Park.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Clyde doesn't deserve his own episode


didn't he put the little suspenders on the midget :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Clyde doesn't deserve his own episode


neither does global warming


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They've done global warming like three times now.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

The last one was that god awful Manbearpig episode right?^^^^



WCW4Life said:


> I agree. Clyde is like the Randy Orton of South Park.


Ouch, my soul


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd just shave my head if I had lice.


Seems pretty logical.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: SIAG isn't a mod anymore what happend?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> The last one was that god awful Manbearpig episode right?^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, my soul


I liked manbearpig. :$

The Day Before The Day After Tomorrow was about it too.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I'd just shave my head if I had lice.
> 
> 
> Seems pretty logical.


Yea, like when I shaved my pubes when I got crabs from a Korean hooker





















:side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I have no working TV, right now. :angry:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Back.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Holt, thank you so much for that Power DVD d/l. my gifs are getting better and better and Im glad I can make them


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*lol Nice Lifestyle*



Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, like when I shaved my pubes when I got crabs from a Korean hooker
> 
> :side:


:ns


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- Back.


ready for pool?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

cartman is making this episode decent


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ready for pool?


Just let me get my overcoat.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Yeah the Cartman subplot is pretty funny.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Yeah the Cartman subplot is pretty funny.


Watch the show that comes on after South park. It's hilarious.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Just let me get my overcoat.


ok. we will play in the room called "Candy Store Rock" in social.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok. we will play in the room called "Candy Store Rock" in social.


Thats a great room. I was there from noon to noon.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Thats a great room. I was there from noon to noon.


ok. im in table 35, its protected right now, come to the table, i will make it public, you sit down and we can play.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

that was dirty


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok. im in table 35, its protected right now, come to the table, i will make it public, you sit down and we can play.


When I play pool I like to stand up. I find it to hard to sit and shoot pool, but I'll be there.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok that last scene was kinda funny


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> When I play pool I like to stand up. I find it to hard to sit and shoot pool, but I'll be there.


ok. whats you're id name? so i make sure its you.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

South Park was ok, Halfway Home sucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmaoThat was horrible


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MB's pounce on Sabu was mark-tacular.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Totally forgot South Park was on. I'll have to catch it later.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Totally forgot South Park was on. I'll have to catch it later.


Don't please don't


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Totally forgot South Park was on. I'll have to catch it later.


you didn't miss much


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Totally forgot South Park was on. I'll have to catch it later.


It sounds like you didn't miss much.

Damn, I'm so pissed that my dish is not working. I'm missing Lost. :no:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok. whats you're id name? so i make sure its you.


ScottishWiskey


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sounds like a dissapointing episode I take it. 2 out of 3 good ones for the new season to start out isn't bad though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I liked manbearpig. :$


That's the only episode of South Park I don't like.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

my dvd won't F*ckin burn


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: I actually liked tonights South Park episode.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> ScottishWiskey


ok. so are you there yet?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth: Manbearpig > Season 1 or 2 in it's entirety. I liked it when it first came out, but looking back South Park didn't get funny until the 3rd season.

The MBP episode wasn't great, but it was okay. I mean, it was no Awesome-O robot or anything, though it had it's moments.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok. so are you there yet?


I told you the thing about my computer the other day. If you see me on this site that means I have not left yet. Sign out and I'll be there.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: I actually liked tonights South Park episode.


are you drink....nevermind


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Double the fun, double the pleasure.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> are you drink....nevermind


Yes :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I told you the thing about my computer the other day. If you see me on this site that means I have not left yet. Sign out and I'll be there.


ok. but you got 10 mins to come. see you there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth: Manbearpig > Season 1 or 2 in it's entirety.


Haha, lies.

The Mexican Staring Frog was WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better than that episode, and that's just one.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I just wnated to see ManBearPig cuz I am baked and shit and haven't seen it in a while. All Soutparks post Season 6>Season 1-2. Awesome-O Robot, first Towelie episode, Cartoon War, The Losing Edge, Jesse Jackson, the bloods and crips, retarted olympics, and the WOW episode are all great ones imo along with plenety more really.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Double the fun, double the pleasure.


Double the pleasure double the fun
That's the statement for the great mint
In Doublemint gum!

*Truth:* That damn Doublemint commercial, a Big Red Commercial, a Dr. Mario (NES) commercial, and a twix commercial are on a Clash of the Champions tape I have like 8 times each.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yes :side:


I NEED WHAT YOUR ON!!

truth: trying to burn some ROH matches to a DVD but it's being a bitch


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok. but you got 10 mins to come. see you there.


Oh by the way I have no intention of leaving.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I love the first episode of South Park for some reason. Might be my favorite actually.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I NEED WHAT YOUR ON!!
> 
> truth: trying to burn some ROH matches to a DVD but it's being a bitch


Jello Shots?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Tonight's episode wasn't bad, but compared to the recent episodes (Season 10+), it sucked. Although, Clyde saying he had AIDS rather than admit to lice was hilarious, albeit predictable.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

The Dog the Hallway Monitor one is pretty funny as well. I got more into Southpark later in the series but have seen all/or the vest majoirty of episodes I have just been more into it recently.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW, do you still have those Offsprings gifs you made me a long time ago, of the video Can't Repeat?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Terrence and Phillip 'Not Without My Anus' was the funniest of all the early South Parks in Season 1 or 2.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jello Shots?


I think watching friends has the same effect


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - A Twix sounds good. :yum:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't had a Twix in 15 years


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - A Twix sounds good. :yum:


EDIT: nevermind

truth: going to take a shower, I smell from wrestling practice


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

3 door garage, money in the bank, gas on full, but you know what that takes?

Car Wars! Cars Wars! We down to kill for them automobiles.

*Truth:* I've listened to the song a few times and I'm still not sure what a car war is.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im back


Wow... I have never played pool like that in my life. I am wore out now. You are a hell of a challenger.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> 3 door garage, money in the bank, gas on full, but you know what that takes?
> 
> Car Wars! Cars Wars! We down to kill for them automobiles.
> 
> *Truth:* I've listened to the song a few times and I'm still not sure what a car war is.


It's when you're down to kill for them automobiles.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> 3 door garage, money in the bank, gas on full, but you know what that takes?
> 
> Car Wars! Cars Wars! We down to kill for them automobiles.
> 
> *Truth:* I've listened to the song a few times and I'm still not sure what a car war is.


Something that supposely happens in the 'Burbs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMAGA!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMAGA!!!


Will lose to.....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Europe is excited and roaring to get ready for the PS3 launch....


















Look how riot control is calming the raging fanboys from attacking early.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just ruptured a disc.






Hope it doesn't fragment into my spinal column.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao 

I guess the Europeans must have heard from us Yanks that the PS3 has a weak game selection so far.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I just ruptured a disc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

I know how to fall off a 20 foot ladder :side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I just ruptured a disc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Shane might have been knocked out..


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I think they heard that £425 is actually a lot of money.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Shane told me that he thinks he broke his tailbone.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Europe is excited and roaring to get ready for the PS3 launch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


That shit is too expensive


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It seems like Sony forgot what made the PS2 so popular.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why does it say "Don't try this at home"?


It should be "Don't try this anywhere anytime"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Speaking of the PS2.

GOD OF WAR 2 IS AWESOME!!!111


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Trainers, emts, referees down...


It says : 'Don't Try This At Home' right in the middle, then in small print at the bottom it says: 'Don't try this at home' again for some reason.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Bubba Blackman I got Godfather for the Wii, much better than I epected. Its no GOW but still


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

People in EU have to pony up more than 700 USD just for the console. 

I can afford the thing, it's just not worth the money right now.

EDIT: Godfather actually scored better on the Wii than on the 360. I guess they got the controls down.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Why does it say "Don't try this at home"?
> 
> 
> It should be "Don't try this anywhere anytime"


I'm going to go right off my property and attempt to fall off a 20 foot ladder and sue the WWE when I fragment a disk into my spinal column.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Why does it say "Don't try this at home"?
> 
> 
> It should be "Don't try this anywhere anytime"


I love how it says 'Don't try this at home' in big text, but it's also in small text at the bottom of the screen.

edit- beaten to it. :cuss:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> People in EU have to pony up more than 700 USD just for the console.
> 
> I can afford the thing, it's just not worth the money right now.


I don't think it'll ever be. Unless it gets really, really, cheap or MGS 4 is the best game ever.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Speaking of the PS2.
> 
> GOD OF WAR 2 IS AWESOME!!!111


Fighting the Colossus of Rhodes is teh shit aint it


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Hey Bubba Blackman I got Godfather for the Wii, much better than I epected. Its no GOW but still


Do you just use the Wiimote for shooting? I need to get a new Wii game at some point and IGN gave it an 8 so I'm quasi interested in it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm going to go right off my property and attempt to fall off a 20 foot ladder and sue the WWE when I fragment a disk into my spinal column.


The Don't Try This At Home message isn't on my WM 18 DVD.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Do you just use the Wiimote for shooting? I need to get a new Wii game at some point and IGN gave it an 8 so I'm *quasi* interested in it.



what does that mean


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> WCW, do you still have those Offsprings gifs you made me a long time ago, of the video Can't Repeat?


Bump. :$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> what does that mean


I should have put semi


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Fighting the Colossus of Rhodes is teh shit aint it


It is. I'm fighting the huge Barbarian on the horse right now. Awesome stuff.

EDIT: I deleted them the other day diesel .


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Sony is in trouble, right now.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Do you just use the Wiimote for shooting? I need to get a new Wii game at some point and IGN gave it an 8 so I'm quasi interested in it.


I don't go on ratings but I damn sure enjoy it. Fighting is just like Wii boxing, shooting is just like those time crisis games that were in every arcade, its just like GTA but in the 1940s


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> It is. I'm fighting the huge Barbarian on the horse right now. Awesome stuff.
> 
> EDIT: I deleted them the other day diesel .


:sad:

Off to the VIP gif thread, I go.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I should have put semi


I thought that was actually a word :$


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I don't think it'll ever be. Unless it gets really, really, cheap or MGS 4 is the best game ever.


It would have to be Grand Theft Auto III good for that to happen.

I don't even care about the Metal Gear series anyways. Never played one game.

At least the console is a quality Blu-Ray player. It's just kinda mediorce everywhere else.

Ace told me that as soon as ISOLOADER comes out, he'll be downloading PS3 games on the harddrive and won't play online again. That's funny.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :sad:
> 
> Off to the VIP gif thread, I go.


You can see the sick gifs I made while your there


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> It would have to be Grand Theft Auto III good for that to happen.
> 
> I don't even care about the Metal Gear series anyways. Never played one game.
> 
> ...


I got a new Game Informer the other day and it has a picture of the new 120 GB 360 on it. First time I've seen it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_GJaIPBrOo0


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_GJaIPBrOo0
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* PM'ed Rajah and got an advertising situation delt with in the Other Wrestling section.

:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_GJaIPBrOo0
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao



That's better than the original.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's better than the original.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Extorting businesses in Godfather blackhand is so much fun


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

South Park season 2: The Mexican Southern Frog Of Southern Sri Lanka.

Mr. Garrison: Anyway children, I'm going to assign you all a paper. I want you all to find somebody in your own life who was in Vietnam and interview them about it.

Clyde: What if we don't know anybody who was in Vietnam.

Mr. Garrison: Then you get an F, fail the 3rd grade and have to get a job cleaning septic tanks to support your drug habit. 

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tiger Woods for the Wii is a good game too. My roommate is currently addicted to it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Tiger Woods for the Wii is a good game too. My roommate is currently addicted to it.


Tell him to get Godfather


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- New gif I made in my sig. like it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Tiger Woods for the Wii is a good game too. My roommate is currently addicted to it.


That game was just made for Wii. They need Fight Night for Wii next year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin in '01 was such an awesome heel.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That game was just made for Wii. They need Fight Night for Wii next year.


I would mark out.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I got a new Game Informer the other day and it has a picture of the new 120 GB 360 on it. First time I've seen it.


I only care about the Hard Drive and how am I going to transfer saves.

Ace has 2 HDTV's, one being a 30' Bravia and the other being a 61' Hitiachi, an Xbox 360 with an assortment of games, a 500GB PS3 (he updated the hard drive), wireless internet, a computer, and tons of movies.







































































































But he lives in a trailer. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I only care about the Hard Drive and how am I going to transfer saves.
> 
> Ace has 2 HDTV's, one being a 30' Bravia and the other being a 61' Hitiachi, an Xbox 360 with an assortment of games, a 500GB PS3 (he updated the hard drive), wireless internet, a computer, and tons of movies.
> 
> ...


I'm at the stage in my life where I'd rather have all of that then a nice house. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ Just spent way to long repping a bunch of people. Your welcome .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I never knew Ace lived in a trailer.


:side:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

But at least a house? :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Got a full list of the Wii games oming out from Gamestop, not overly impressed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> But at least a house? :side:


A roof will suffice.



Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Got a full list of the Wii games oming out from Gamestop, not overly impressed


Doesn't the new Paper Mario come out soon? That game looks AWESOME.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Cobert is on :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Austin in '01 was such an awesome heel.


:agree:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Got a full list of the Wii games oming out from Gamestop, not overly impressed


The Wii is entering a drought. Be ready.

I commend Ace for being a hard worker, working 40 hours a week at a crappy paying job, getting married, and assembling all the electronic goodies, but one boot to the door....


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Self-promotion > all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Cobert is on :hb


I'm watching. Fuck Richard Holbrook


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Cobert is on :hb


 Yessss!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't enjoy heel Austin, it just didn't seem to click. He needs to be a badass face all the time.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Doesn't the new Paper Mario come out soon? That game looks AWESOME.


April 9. 

im going to play some Godfather


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

> Austin in '01 was such an awesome heel.


Austin did everything the same in '01 as he did in '99, only difference is attacking the faces instead of heels.

Oh and there was that whole phenomena he started with a simple word.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I didn't enjoy heel Austin, it just didn't seem to click. He needs to be a badass face all the time.


What didn't you like about it? I think JR summed it best when he always called him the "Bionic *******".


He always looked fucking insane during promos, matches, etc


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


>


What's the truth? Khali's dick is bigger than Little Bastards head?




> What didn't you like about it? I think JR summed it best when he always called him the "Bionic *******".
> 
> 
> He always looked fucking insane during promos, matches, etc


I don't know, like I said I just didn't think it seemed right. He's the best face ever but as a heel, eh, just didn't do it for me. Yeah he was crazy but so was Eddie and I thought he did it better.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Since I have no TV, I'm bustin' out the DVDs.

First choice: Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3. Oh yeah. Don't b hatin'!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Austin did everything the same in '01 as he did in '99, only difference is attacking the faces instead of heels.
> 
> Oh and there was that whole phenomena he started with a simple word.


Nah, a lot of things go into being a good heel than attacking faces.

Facial expressions, body gestures, style of working, showing your ass, etc.

Austin did all of it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> What's the truth? Khali's dick is bigger than Little Bastards head?


I don't know I was surfing through websites and saw it, it was very random

truth: I need to download today's family guy
truth: might log off soon


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think Austin enjoyed being a heel more then a face.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I think Austin enjoyed being a heel more then a face.


Don't most wrestlers?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Don't most wrestlers?


Face is harder to do (and get over) I think.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Face is harder to do (and get over) I think.


Unless you're in TNA, where Lance Hoyt gets over.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Unless you're in TNA, where Lance Hoyt gets over.


All you have to do in TNA is an arm drag and you get showered by "THIS IS AWESOME!" chants.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> All you have to do in TNA is an arm drag and you get showered by "THIS IS AWESOME!" chants.


lol.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> All you have to do in TNA is an arm drag and you get showered by "THIS IS AWESOME!" chants.



...wow

why were TNA fans going crazy when Kurt Angle joined the show has gotten worse since

truth: the Vince vs Donald thing is getting the most commercials a WWE thing has gotten


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I watched last night's Colbert Report again a few hours ago.

Fuck, it's just as funny if not funnier for a second time. Can't wait for tonight's show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> All you have to do in TNA is an arm drag and you get showered by "THIS IS AWESOME!" chants.


Pretty much.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm prepared to call the PSP the best handheld of all time. Mostly for illegal reasons.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I did the final Mages Guild quest today. I picked up some NICE weapons from the Necromancers I killed. My two favorite are the Staff of Worms and the Glass Mace.

Now I go around in caves smacking people with my glass mace that never breaks. :side:



> I'm prepared to call the PSP the best handheld of all time. Mostly for illegal reasons.


Yep, the illegal things you can do on both that and the PS3 make them useful. Legally though....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope they cover a lot about Austin's heel run in his DVD.


I think I remember him saying Vince wanted him to turn back into a face so badly, but Austin didn't want to.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm prepared to call the PSP the best handheld of all time. Mostly for illegal reasons.


I could of told you that months ago


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm prepared to call the PSP the best handheld of all time. Mostly for illegal reasons.


what firmware do you have, and have you played the Super Smash Bros. for it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I did the final Mages Guild quest today. I picked up some NICE weapons from the Necromancers I killed. My two favorite are the Staff of Worms and the Glass Mace.
> 
> Now I go around in caves smacking people with my glass mace that never breaks. :side:
> 
> ...


The Staff of Worms is great for causing chaos. Go to a city and start killing people and then revive them to fight for you.


The games are decent, and all the multimedia features are nice. All the emulators seal the deal though.



> what firmware do you have, and have you played the Super Smash Bros. for it


3.03 OE-C and no.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO! I love that facial expression. Only if Will or someone can make that in better quality.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The Staff of Worms is great for causing chaos. Go to a city and start killing people and then revive them to fight for you.
> 
> 
> The games are decent, and all the multimedia features are nice. All the emulators seal the deal though.
> ...


One of the funny things that happened in the quest before the final one was that the three battlemages hiding with me to fight the necromancers ended up fighting and killing each other. I wish I had the staff then to continue the chaos.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a 4GB memory stick.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It appears the JKA has made it almost 100 posts without being banned.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> It appears the JKA has made it almost 100 posts without being banned.


I thought that was him as well, glad to see that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oh shit...


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Awesome, I needed another ban.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's looking at the TTT thread now. Yup. That seals it.


----------



## Fright Night (Mar 13, 2007)

You guys can't kill me off. Yes you can bann me but I will always come back. I'm like the devil, just pure evil. I will never die.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What a dumbass. He actually went undetected this time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fright Night said:


> You guys can't kill me off. Yes you can bann me but I will always come back. I'm like the devil, just pure evil. I will never die.


Kent Jones?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I saw some of his posts earlier. Couldn't believe he hasn't banned.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fright Night said:


> You guys can't kill me off. Yes you can bann me but I will always come back. I'm like the devil, just pure evil. I will never die.


....





:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao 
:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> What a dumbass. He actually went undetected this time.


Eh, I thought the Seagal youtube video in anything, the Seagal rant, the defending of Lita, and the defending of Hogan sort of gave it away.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> You guys can't kill me off. Yes you can bann me but I will always come back. I'm like the devil, just pure evil. I will never die.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That right there is sig worthy.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Pyro just made a post in the gif thread that would make the Pope's head explode


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Look at my points.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Eh, I thought the Seagal youtube video in anything, the Seagal rant, the defending of Lita, and the defending of Hogan sort of gave it away.


Yeah but I didn't really notice it and he wasn't under a stupid gimmick like the last few times. This was as undercover as JKA will get.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Pyro just made a post in the gif thread that would make the Pope's head explode


The Pope would see it and be like "Where's Bobby Lashley and Batista?" then his head would explode.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Look at my points.


The number of the beast (joe kills all).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao

That post caused me to slap my knee.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The number of the beast (joe kills all).


Booo, I somehow gained an extra point


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That dude seriously has problems.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There should be a Vbookie on which gimmick JKA will use next.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - JKA is fuckin' hilarious.

He made a thread apologizing for everything, only to return like, 3 weeks later. Who saw that coming? We've all been had.

Swerve!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> That dude seriously has problems.


I know, what is Chris Masters thinking in your sig? It's pretty obvious that Lashley was going to break that shit.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> There should be a Vbookie on which gimmick JKA will use next.


We have our own private wager in the Staff Forum.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Im still in shock over being modded. Posted some Rome gifs yesterday morning, went to check out the WWE section, all of a sudden I have all these powers


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> There should be a Vbookie on which gimmick JKA will use next.


If the vBookie Ideas thread wasn't closed, I'd say post it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

He should come back as Scott Hudson.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> We have our own private wager in the Staff Forum.


:lmao


I take it back about him not having a gimmick. He was a vampire:

Interests:
Drinking Blood
Occupation:
Don't ask
Favorite WWE Brand:
Other
Favorite Wrestler(s)?:
All the vampires


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Im still in shock over being modded. Posted some Rome gifs yesterday morning, went to check out the WWE section, all of a sudden I have all these powers


And a bunch of gifts right?

Truth: I need a new sig.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I know, what is Chris Masters thinking in your sig? It's pretty obvious that Lashley was going to break that shit.


He's the Masterpiece. He underestimated the other powerhouse. Now his career (whats left of it) is over.


> Im still in shock over being modded. Posted some Rome gifs yesterday morning, went to check out the WWE section, all of a sudden I have all these powers


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

If you ain't got gifts that take up the page, you ain't shit.

Except for me, because banning people keeps me ballin'.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3805453&postcount=20


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Except for me, because banning people keeps me ballin'.


:lmao

My car insurance shouldn't be too bad, I may have a 360 sooner than I thought....with Saints Row


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I think TeeEhm1.0 has a 360 with Saints Row. Too bad I don't play that game anymore.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Just put Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 on my PSP.

I own the original copy of course.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> I think TeeEhm1.0 has a 360 with Saints Row. Too bad *I don't play that game anymore*.


Well you better when I get my 360


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

oh shit my Windows Media Player upgraded and it looks sweet


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey, I am in a bit of shock right now. I don't feel like explaining it all right now, but I made a thread about it in the Anything section.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New usertitle.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I still haven't touched the Saints' Row multiplayer yet. The single player is great though.


----------



## Scott Hudson (Mar 22, 2007)

CaLiGula said:


> He should come back as Scott Hudson.


Well what a wierd world we live in huh? I mean who would of thought you would know my name. 

Don't bother banning me again because tcome this time tommorow this forum is going to get ass fucked with spam. I have 200 plus active ex weforum posters who are willing and ready to spam this place to the ground. And come tommorow this forum will look like a warzone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Scott Hudson said:


> Well what a wierd world we live in huh? I mean who would of thought you would know my name.
> 
> Don't bother banning me again because tcome this time tommorow this forum is going to get ass fucked with spam. I have 200 plus active ex weforum posters who are willing and ready to spam this place to the ground. And come tommorow this forum will look like a warzone.


:lmao 

You are awesome.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Scott Hudson said:


> Well what a wierd world we live in huh? I mean who would of thought you would know my name.
> 
> Don't bother banning me again because tcome this time tommorow this forum is going to get ass fucked with spam. I have 200 plus active ex weforum posters who are willing and ready to spam this place to the ground. And come tommorow this forum will look like a warzone.


RATINGS!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Well you better when I get my 360


Meh, when you get yours, that'll be 4 people on my friends list who play. I'll likely rent it from Gamefly then.

My brother wants to get me shitfaced drunk when I turn 21 in about 2 months. Doubt I'll give in to the temptation of legal drinking though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ROFL!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Back again? 

Dude, get a fucking life.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> If you ain't got gifts that take up the page, you ain't shit.
> 
> Except for me, because banning people keeps me ballin'.


Bubba T is straight up



?????


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He made a rant saying the same thing LOL!:http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3805632#post3805632


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

JKA, come back as Kevin Bacon next.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Holy fuck, JKA is gold. Pulls so many damn swerves out of no where.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


Come back as Boris Yeltzen next time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JKA should come back as Scott Storch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JKA swerve. Someone should put that in the urban dictionary.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> JKA should come back as Scott Storch.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol, 200 plus people. 

*sniff sniff* yep, smells like bullshit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> lol, 200 plus people.
> 
> *sniff sniff* yep, smells like bullshit.


IT'S GONNA BE A WARZONE!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> JKA should come back as Scott Storch.


"It's Gregory, The Gregster you fucking son of a bitch!"


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Bubba T is straight up
> 
> 
> 
> ?????


That gif is uber greatness


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

We mine as well head to the bomb shelter now.

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


>


There he is. :agree:

HEY SCOTT, IT'S THE GREGSTER, YOU FUCKING SON OF A BITCH!! :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn, Cal said it first.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Bubba T is straight up
> 
> 
> 
> ?????


Saw what I did a few minutes ago?

I'm still ballin', B.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

JKA must be studying Vince Russo booking. He not only made a swerve that made no sense but he also made a huge promise that he absolutely can't deliver on. Sounds like Russo to me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Figures, I almost get in a car wreck and JKA 'reveals' himself (when will he learn that once he starts mentioning Superman TV shows, we know it's him) all in the same night.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: About to make some Rome gifs

Truth: Derek, I heard they are still doing a superman sequal. Morons should had stuck to making a Justice League movie

I want to see the black green lantern DAMMIT


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Damn, Cal said it first.


:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Saw what I did a few minutes ago?
> 
> I'm still ballin', B.


Good to know you're still ballin.

Now go buy yourself a bouncin' car. Bling bling!


----------



## .whitey (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330037
that can't be good...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I wonder how he got a hold of 200+ ex WEF members. :lmao

Such, such BS.


----------



## .whitey (Jun 26, 2006)

I love how they are _active_ ex members


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I wonder how he got a hold of 200+ ex WEF members.


I'm gonna go on a guess and predict that they're all him...nah wait, that's too far off. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I wonder how he got a hold of 200+ ex WEF members. :lmao
> 
> Such, such BS.


Unless he counts all of his old accounts.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd mark out for the return of Millennium Boy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- new Bat-fact


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I better not wake up and see the TNA section all spammed up :side: I don't give a damn about the WWE section, that's nothing but spam anyway.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

BALLIN


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bling Blaow > Bling Bling


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Good to know you're still ballin.
> 
> Now go buy yourself a bouncin' car. Bling bling!


Hydralics ain't ballin anymore. It's all about the Benzes and Caddys.

You people are my search function. All I need to do is stay on this thread and have my CP open and I'm good to go.


----------



## .whitey (Jun 26, 2006)

:lmao:lmao^ (for the rikishi in japan)


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Damn I missed a JKA return. This guy is like lice you can use the shampoo but at least one of those bastards will live anyway (Yes I know I stole that from tonight's South Park and I am ok with that ).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Bling Blaow


What? I've never even heard of that.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm definitely going to be here at this time again tomorrow. I'm not going to miss JKA embarrassing himself for about the 1293732373th time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> What? I've never even heard of that.


Exactly, white people haven't ruined it yet.


It's pretty old actually.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am not going to miss the end of forums as we know it. Black Thursday is coming and there is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hopefully he'll just spam up the WWE section, nobody will notice a difference.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

How do you know its JKA?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Hopefully he'll just spam up the WWE section, nobody will notice a difference.


He'll go for this thread I bet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> How do you know its JKA?


He admitted to it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm definitely going to be here at this time again tomorrow. I'm not going to miss JKA embarrassing himself for about the 1293732373th time.



no no no it's the 129373237*5*th time


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL @ all the emo kids that will see TMNT


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFLGRidfFo4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> GO NINJA, GO NINJA, GO NINJA, GO NINJA, GO!


He had a ***** dance to go with it.

People called him a sellout for that.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Avalanche destroyed the Oilers today. Not surprising, the Oilers can't seem to win a game at all lately. They've lost about 10 straight, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFLGRidfFo4


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Avalanche destroyed the Oilers today. Not surprising, the Oilers can't seem to win a game at all lately. They've lost about 10 straight, I'm pretty sure.


12*

Avs play the Oilers again in the next few days so bump that up to 13


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao


Vanilla Ice = Major Ratings.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Quinton Jackson?


Check the Big Ole gif thread


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

MC Hammer did the theme song for the first one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I find it a little ironic that the best rapper of all time and the worst rapper of all time are both white in a prodominently black genre.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qepv1mtYdx0


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 12*
> 
> Avs play the Oilers again in the next few days so bump that up to 13


That's a crazy losing streak. They're in what rank in the West now? 10th?

Avs play the 'Nucks on Sunday (Who have won 4 straight, btw).


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Check the Big Ole gif thread


:lmao

Was that from the show Inked?

Quinton Jackson > Chuck Liddell. Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I find it a little ironic that the best rapper of all time and the worst rapper of all time are both white in a prodominently black genre.


Cowboy Troy is not white.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Vanilla Ice = Major Ratings.


Very True. Cena still didnt learn how to dance like Vanilla Ice.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> Was that from the show Inked?
> 
> Quinton Jackson > Chuck Liddell. Yeah, I said it.


As an actual fighter? Arguable.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qepv1mtYdx0


I feel like a ho-down.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> That's a crazy losing streak. They're in what rank in the West now? 10th?
> 
> Avs play the 'Nucks on Sunday (Who have won 4 straight, btw).


Avs or Oilers? Avs are 9th in the West, 4 points behind the Flames. I don't give a damn about the Oilers so I don't know where they're at. Pretty much every team aside from the Avs are out of the playoff race in the West.

Well I guess we'll have to end that winning streak now won't we. 4 games? Pshhh, the Avs are 10-0-1 in their last 11.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acb5205wCS8



> I feel like a ho-down.


Well, how else are you gonna make your money? >_>


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acb5205wCS8
> 
> 
> 
> Well, how else are you gonna make your money? >_>


I watched that last month LMAO! In living color loved mocking the "jokes" of that era. (Like any comedy show does)

"White, white baby".


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> As an actual fighter? Arguable.


As an all around performer. Not arguable.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acb5205wCS8
> 
> 
> 
> Well, how else are you gonna make your money? >_>


:lmao

You deserve a gift for that one.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> As an all around performer. Not arguable.


Really? Once Jackson is considered by almost every fan of the sport one of the biggest draws ever in MMA, if not the biggest, tell me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Really? Once Jackson is considered by almost every fan of the sport one of the biggest draws ever in MMA, if not the biggest, tell me.


When Chuck Liddell gets charisma without the help of Nyquil, tell me


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Jackson in WWE= Ratings

in some sort of managerial role I mean


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> When Chuck Liddell gets charisma without the help of Nyquil, tell me


Who needs charisma when your name alone can sell out arenas?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who needs charisma when you can kick ass like Liddell?

- AMPLine4Life


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Who needs charisma when your name alone can sell out arenas?


Chuck Liddell is the Bobby Lashley of UFC while Quinton Jackson is the Kurt Angle of 01.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


How was the Report tonight?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


http://whatisnes.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Chuck Liddell is the Bobby Lashley of UFC


But Chuck has no move as devestating as ....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Who needs charisma when you can kick ass like Liddell?
> 
> - AMPLine4Life


Awwww, you remembered 

Liddell is my favorite fighter but there's no denying that Jackson has more of a personality.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> But Chuck has no move as devestating as ....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!


The "punch to the arm of death"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> But Chuck has no move as devestating as ....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!


That's because he'd get disqualified for killing his opponents.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> But Chuck has no move as devestating as ....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!


True, but his right hand is pretty damn close.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> How was the Report tonight?


Awesome. Bears came back.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Holt, shorten/reduce that so I can make it my Avy. Please and thank you


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just watched the new south park episode.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://whatisnes.ytmnd.com/


WTF?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Liddell is my favorite fighter but there's no denying that Jackson has more of a personality.


I don't even follow UFC at all, but probably. Jackson's the chain around the neck guy ain't he?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powerslam


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*TAKE IT DOWN, JIMMY!!! TAKE IT DOWN!!!*



CaLiGula said:


> Awesome. Bears came back.


1 hour till it airs here.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powerslam


FUCKING AWESOME!!!

If wikipedia says it, it must be true!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't even follow UFC at all, but probably. Jackson's the chain around the neck guy ain't he?


Yup. I think I linked you to his Post Fight Interview. If not, here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAPkOUj45Ko


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I missed the new South Park. I'll have to wait untill tomorrow to watch it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yup. I think I linked you to his Post Fight Interview. If not, here it is:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAPkOUj45Ko


I watched the first minute of that alone and now I want him and MVP as the SD! tag champs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*HA!!! WHAT AN ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111111111*



Diesel said:


> 1 hour till it airs here.


Awesome.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't even follow UFC at all, but probably. Jackson's the chain around the neck guy ain't he?


http://youtube.com/watch?v=WAPkOUj45Ko

He's the Human Tornado of MMA

DAMN YOU AMP


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=WAPkOUj45Ko
> 
> He's the Human Tornado of MMA


So he pimps too?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HELL WRONG WIT' CHALL?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> So he pimps too?


He interview a prostitute on the street. If that aint pimpin I don't know what it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly6oKkK-M1M


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Jackson/Liddell 2 will be great. Imagine what Jackson will say if he wins the belt. I picture it will be something like this.



Quinton Jackson said:


> I beat him once, I beat him again, you know what I'm sayin'? He's good, but I'm better, you know what I'm sayin'? He can't handle me, but who can, you know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He interview a prostitute on the street. If that aint pimpin I don't know what it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly6oKkK-M1M


Damn. You're right Holt, he is the Human Tornado of MMA.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

There's so many great quotes in that 2 minute video.

"I need sparring partners, I'll pay in food stamps"

"I'm goin for the referees man, the referees never win"

"I aint gonna get drunk...but I'ma get real buzzed"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The cameo by Mirko at the end makes the whole video great:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA5YU8HwjCI


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: Bored, not tired and nothing is on tv.

How nice :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

UFC is gae


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I saw an old D'Lo Brown video today.

Funniest. Thing. Ever.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Damien.



CaLiGula said:


> UFC is gae


Does Colbert mention Bobby or Jimmy in tonight's episode?


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: No bites on my gif request is even gae-er. :agree:

(Shameless plug. Sue me!)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Jackson/Liddell 2 will be great. Imagine what Jackson will say if he wins the belt. I picture it will be something like this.


He beat Liddell? I was about to ask how good of a fighter he was.....nevermind.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> He beat Liddell? I was about to ask how good of a fighter he was.....nevermind.


He beat Liddell in Pride (different rules than UFC) and in 03. Liddell hasn't lost since.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: No bites on my gif request is even gae-er. :agree:
> 
> (Shameless plug. Sue me!)


wait til SCJ sees it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> He beat Liddell in Pride (different rules than UFC) and in 03. Liddell hasn't lost since.


Different rules or not, 2 times? Impressive.

Damn about 03 though. 3 years with no losses is unGodly.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Liddell/Rampage 2 could be the bout of the year.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Damn about 03 though. 3 years with no losses is unGodly.



Yea thats why I think Rashad Evans (one of my favorite) won't be champ anytime soon. Evans is a beast but Chuck is..Chuck


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> wait til SCJ sees it


Nice gif in your sig Shaun. How did you make a gif from an anime and not have any grain show up?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Different rules or not, 2 times? Impressive.
> 
> Damn about 03 though. 3 years with no losses is unGodly.


Dude, what I said was what I was just imagining he'll say if he does actually beat him in their rematch in May. 

He did beat him once, but the second fight is coming up soon.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Nice gif in your sig Shaun. How did you make a gif from an anime and not have any grain show up?


Mpeg video instead of DVD. I have been using mpeg ever since


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah, Rampage only beat Chuck once, not twice. It will be twice in May 

Truth: New sig.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just found out that Justice League Unlimited season 2 is now out on DVD.

:hb


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have every episode of south park on dvd.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Dude, what I said was what I was just imagining he'll say if he does actually beat him in their rematch in May.
> 
> He did beat him once, but the second fight is coming up soon.





AMP said:


> He beat Liddell in Pride (different rules than UFC) * and in 03*. Liddell hasn't lost since.


.....

EDIT ~ Wait...what? 03 was when it happened I guess.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Rashad is one of my favorites as well. I am hoping he beats Tito at 72.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Hey Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert mention Bobby or Jimmy in tonight's episode?


Hey John.

Truth: MSN, My computer, Work, and my best friend are why I'm seething. fun :side:

Truth: Sick Puppies are fuckin awesome and their song "My World" is too


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth: *By this time tomorrow WF will be a warzone apparently



> Don't bother banning me again because tcome this time tommorow this forum is going to get ass fucked with spam. I have 200 plus active ex weforum posters who are willing and ready to spam this place to the ground. And come tommorow this forum will look like a warzone.


Sounds fun.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> wait til SCJ sees it


Take it he's a Nirvana fan?

I hope Cal's not putting in an effort then. Nothing against his work, but I know he doesn't like doing avv's and that's what I was hoping for.

No big deal either way. I'll gift him if he does before seeing this.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, Rampage only beat Chuck once, not twice. It will be twice in May
> 
> Truth: New sig.


If I could find a site that has MMA psds I would be pumping out MMA banners like crazy:no: . Evans, Jackson, George St Pierre, etc


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hey Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert mention Bobby or Jimmy in tonight's episode?


I won't spoil it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I like how he said 'spam this place to the ground'. I think he has 'spam' confused with the word 'burn'.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Mpeg video instead of DVD. I have been using mpeg ever since


Oh ok. Is there a way to convert a DVD video to an Mpeg video? :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> .....
> 
> EDIT ~ Wait...what? 03 was when it happened I guess.


Yeah. The bout happened in 03, and it took place in Pride.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Yeah. The bout happened in 03, and in Pride.


I took it as the "and in 03" was the second fight for some reason.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

They have been showing a countdown for the GTA 4 trailer on the FX channel for the last 10 minutes:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> If I could find a site that has MMA psds I would be pumping out MMA banners like crazy:no: . Evans, Jackson, George St Pierre, etc


I know PSD Protocol has some MMA PSDs, not many though.

To Pyro: Jackson beat Liddell in 2003 in a company called Pride, which competes under different rules than UFC. Since his loss to Jackson, Liddell hasn't lost in 7 fights while Jackson has gone 7-3. The loss to Jackson is the only loss that Liddell has yet to avenge. Liddell vs. Jackson 2 will take place in May and will be for the UFC Light Heavyweight title.

That's a quick recap of their history and hopefully clears things up.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Oh ok. Is there a way to convert a DVD video to an Mpeg video? :$


Im actually not sure, WINavi video convertor could proably do it but that or maybe Easy Video splitter, I never tried to split DVD video yet, I have only been splitting AVI


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

CaLiGula said:


> They have been showing a countdown for the GTA 4 trailer on the FX channel for the last 10 minutes:lmao:lmao:lmao


It'll probably be on til 7a.m. when Buffy repeats come on. Least I hope. 9a.m. is Spin City, and if my insomniatic ass is still awake, that's what I watch.

Spin City > "Dong, dong, dong, dong"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The GTA 4 countdown got annoying, so I'm watching The Sopranos on A&E


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I have class in 7 hours, but I'll actually have to leave about an hour early to write a thesis for my Timothy Leary project, and also outline some of the main points I plan to make.

*Truth:* I scheduled 18 credits for the fall but think I'll drop one 3 credit class. 18 is too much considering I stopped caring about 2 years ago.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> To Pyro: Jackson beat Liddell in 2003 in a company called Pride, which competes under different rules than UFC. Since his loss to Jackson, Liddell hasn't lost in 7 fights while Jackson has gone 7-3. The loss to Jackson is the only loss that Liddell has yet to avenge. Liddell vs. Jackson 2 will take place in May and will be for the UFC Light Heavyweight title.
> 
> That's a quick recap of their history and hopefully clears things up.


Got it.

Truth ~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSbMw3QWndI&mode=related&search=

:lmao!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Im actually not sure, WINavi video convertor could proably do it but that or maybe Easy Video splitter, I never tried to split DVD video yet, I have only been splitting AVI


I completely forgot about DVD decrypter.  Then I'll just use Xilisoft to convert to an Mpeg. I hope that will work.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Meadow Soprano is hawtness


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Meadow Soprano is hawtness


I agree, I'll put it in her. Still not that good of a show

Truth: There's a gears of war movie in the works, made a thread about it in Video Games


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I agree, I'll put it in her. *Still not that good of a show*
> 
> Truth: There's a gears of war movie in the works, made a thread about it in Video Games


GTFO


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> GTFO


Its truth, the show doesn't deserve all the praise it gets IMO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I scheduled 18 credits for the fall but think I'll drop one 3 credit class. 18 is too much considering I stopped caring about 2 years ago.


I'm taking 18 now. But I'm taking a 3 credit internship (an advanced version of the one I took last semester) along with 2 online classes. 

18 can easily be managed right with proper scheduling. Most people take 15 anyway since its the regular standard I believe.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Its truth, the show doesn't deserve all the praise it gets IMO


Better than Heroes


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Better than Heroes


Get murdered

Heroes pulls massive ratings


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I've never watched the Sopranos. 



> Heroes pulls massive ratings


Psh. So does CSI, Desparate Housewives, Dancin' with the Stars, and Ugly Betty.

Ratings means nothing nowadays. People don't know good TV...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I've never watched the Sopranos.


I watched 2 and a half seasons, shit just aint that good


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - My SVR2008 Match Improvements thread slowly slips off the first page of the Wrestling Games section, due to the bumpage of sim leagues.

:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Heroes may get ratings, But HBO gets buyrates because of Sopranos.


:flip


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Better than Heroes


The Smartest Comment I heard all Day.

Truth: Sopranos own all till the Tudors on Showtime premieres within the next couple of weeks (that looks like a sick show)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ They seriously need to use Borat on an episode of South Park with him and Cartman trying to exterminate the Jewish race.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Slam, bring back the Myspace Pedophile of the Day. And do that E! – True WF story thing you were going to do a few months ago. :$


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

If my gif request is granted in Avvy form, The MS Pedderass of the Day will return.

The S! True WF Stories...god. Was hoping that'd be like a shelved WWE storyline and go forgotten. I couldn't come up with a decent way to do it. But...that's not to say it won't happen someday. Just won't be anytime soon.



NCIH said:


> Truth - I've never watched the Sopranos.


I ironically saw the first two episodes of my life this evening. I was actually taken aback by it, since I thought it wasn't anything special from the bits I'd seen.

And bless A&E for not guttin the hell outta them too much. Was kinda expecting MAD TV's Soprano's on PAX, and it wasn't even close.

And I'm gonna be pissed if it's past the point that Pantelliano gets whacked. I like his acting.


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - My SVR2008 Match Improvements thread slowly slips off the first page of the Wrestling Games section, due to the bumpage of sim leagues.
> 
> :sad:


Now it is back to the top


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ They seriously need to use Borat on an episode of South Park with him and Cartman trying to exterminate the Jewish race.


:lmao


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ They seriously need to use Borat on an episode of South Park with him and Cartman trying to exterminate the Jewish race.


Based on how the first 2 episodes went this season (tonight's episode sucked I thought) it wouldn't surprise me if they went far with Borat, Cartman, and the Jewish race. I hope they do something like that real soon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> I ironically saw the first two episodes of my life this evening. I was actually taken aback by it, since I thought it wasn't anything special from the bits I'd seen.
> 
> And bless A&E for not guttin the hell outta them too much. Was kinda expecting MAD TV's Soprano's on PAX, and it wasn't even close.
> 
> And I'm gonna be pissed if it's past the point that *Pantelliano* gets whacked. I like his acting.


 

Big Pussy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whoa...

Pause this video at 3:42. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSbMw3QWndI&mode=related&search=

Is that Nash or just an insane look alike?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm glad Stephen Colbert won the ice cream war between him and Willie Nelson.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Big Pussy?


No Pantallino is that guy with the glasses and is kinda short with brown hair and that voice that's a little annoying, although he is a good actor.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - My SVR2008 Match Improvements thread slowly slips off the first page of the Wrestling Games section, due to the bumpage of sim leagues.
> 
> :sad:


That section sucks anyway.:flip


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damien_Draiman said:


> No Pantallino is that guy with the glasses and is kinda short with brown hair and that voice that's a little annoying, although he is a good actor.


He was also the bad guy in 'Ready to Rumble'. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tony's mom pisses me off so much.


> No Pantallino is that guy with the glasses and is kinda short with brown hair and that voice that's a little annoying, although he is a good actor.


o


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> That section sucks anyway.:flip


Coming from the WWE section guru. :flip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaliGula said:


> Royal Rumble '03 - Angle vs. Benoit - *****


Spot on.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Talking to my best friend on AIM.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He was also the bad guy in 'Ready to Rumble'. :side:


Ah right. Titus Sinclair. I love that movie. I'm probably going to watch it soon :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Angle vs Benoit is the best match of all time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damien_Draiman said:


> Ah right. Titus Sinclair. *I love that movie*. I'm probably going to watch it soon :side:


 Please tell me it's because you're a fan of actor Scott Caan and no other reason.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Coming from the WWE section guru. :flip


At least that section has active threads. Oh damn.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> At least that section has active threads. Oh damn.


Just wait till the SVR2008 Discussion Thread, my friend. 

Oh yeah, god damn sim leagues get like 500 replies a pop, too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Spot on.


:argh:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - My SVR2008 Match Improvements thread slowly slips off the first page of the Wrestling Games section, due to the bumpage of sim leagues.
> 
> :sad:


Is that an attepmted shot at me? :cuss:


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Please tell me it's because you're a fan of actor Scott Caan and no other reason.


I have a confession,  I like the movie just because it's not a bad wrestling movie. No Holds Barred and Body Slam were shitting wrestling movies. This wasn't. Idiotic characters, but I felt that Oliver Pratt (I think that's his name) and Pantelliano helped that movie greatly. Plus Rose McGowan is hot in that movie :yum: Scott Caan is good and Arquette is Arquette.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He was also the bad guy in 'Ready to Rumble'. :side:


His bests role, for my money, is the character he played in Memento.

Though, Sam Gerrard's second hand in The Fugitive is another good role of his. I'd say the Matrix too...but he didn't last all that long for me to count it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Is that an attepmted shot at me? :cuss:


Yes, yes it is, actually.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Just wait till the SVR2008 Discussion Thread, my friend.


And thats just one thread. So you still lose.:flip 


Diesel said:


> Oh yeah, god damn sim leagues get like 500 replies a pop, too.


People who failed at E-Fed goes to sim leagues in hopes of getting out of depression.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I think that Sim Leagues should just have their own sub forum to avoid that problem.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ WWE should make a movie about wrestling, but they should just call it "JBL: The Movie", then watch it beat Spider Man 3 at the box office.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damien_Draiman said:


> I have a confession,  I like the movie just because it's not a bad wrestling movie. No Holds Barred and Body Slam were shitting wrestling movies. This wasn't. Idiotic characters, but I felt that Oliver Pratt (I think that's his name) and Pantelliano helped that movie greatly. Plus Rose McGowan is hot in that movie :yum: Scott Caan is good and Arquette is Arquette.


Fair enough. I did think that Pantelliano and Platt were good, Caan and McGowan were okay, but Arquette was his awful self. I think that it's mostly remembered for being the reason David Arquette got a WCW title reign, which is probably why so many fans look back at it with disdain.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Beyond The Mat > All other wrestling movies


I have the DVD:hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I think that Sim Leagues should just have their own sub forum to avoid that problem.


I remember someone suggested that but the idea was turned down.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ WWE should make a movie about wrestling, but they should just call it "JBL: The Movie", then watch it beat Spider Man 3 at the box office.


Lay off the kool-aid Pyro 

If that ever happened then I would accept my pass to hell once it froze over only because if you slap Spiderman to anything it'll sell :side: Fuckin comic books. :no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> And thats just one thread. So you still lose.:flip
> 
> People who failed at E-Fed goes to sim leagues in hopes of getting out of depression.


Truth - Meh, I like the quietness of the section. Less threads, less nubs, right?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damien_Draiman said:


> Fuckin comic books. :no:


'scuse me?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: If we can have a Classic Rants and Youtube Sub Forum then why not one for Sim Leagues.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> 'scuse me?


Not a comic book fan. I just can't get into comics. Never have and never will. I will say this though. Any comic book owns the lord of the fuckin rings trilogy any day :side:

Oh, and Star Wars and Star Trek aren't anything special either. (in rare form tonight)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Meh, I like the quietness of the section. Less threads, less nubs, right?


Yea. But that means less chances of actually responding to threads. Oh, cant forget about less chances of owning "nubs".

Its ok. You tried.:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damien_Draiman said:


> Not a comic book fan. I just can't get into comics. Never have and never will. I will say this though. Any comic book owns the lord of the fuckin rings trilogy any day :side:
> 
> Oh, and Star Wars and Star Trek aren't anything special either. (in rare form tonight)


I can accept your opinion, comics aren't for everybody.

Just make sure you never say that at a comic/sci-fi convention, you'll be lynched by hundreds of geeks.


and with that, I'm out. good night everybody.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Just did a celebrity look-a-like thingy. One of the celebs I look like is the Dhali Llama. Fuckin classic!

Others:
Ben Stiller 
Don Addams (Get Smart)
Cary Grant
Russel Crowe

Some Hockey player, and a couple others I have no fucking clue as to who they are also came up.

OH FUCK! Did it with another pic...Joey Fatone and 50 Cent came up. GTFO!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sim Leagues are worthless


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd just remind the geeks they can't get a date. They'd cry before they got their hands on me.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yea. But that means less chances of actually responding to threads. Oh, cant forget about less chances of owning "nubs".
> 
> Its ok. You tried.:hb


The chances of owning nubs is quite great actually, seeing as a lot of threads that are made, are just reporting old news that was announced 7 months earlier.

And the threads that are made that aren't sim leagues do usually generate a fair amount of replies. Not always, though. But a good amount of the time.

I'm still trying! :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I have seasons 1 and 2 of the Sopranos on DVD. I don't know why I'm watching it on A&E


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> The chances of owning nubs is quite great actually, seeing as a lot of threads that are made, are just reporting old news that was announced 7 months earlier.


You cant "own" them. You can only say its been posted.


Diesel said:


> And the threads that are made that aren't sim leagues do usually generate a fair amount of replies. Not always, though. But a good amount of the time.
> 
> I'm still trying! :hb


They might get some attention at first. Until they immediately get desserted.

Try all you want. Maybe in the next decade you'll make progress.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm reading Hulk Hogan's profile on Wikipedia. God, this guy was so lucky to be in the right spot, at the right time. 

:side:


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'd just remind the geeks they can't get a date. They'd cry before they got their hands on me.


I've done that before. At this toy convention, I was at the wrestling booth checking out the Legends figures and such (I collect wrestling figures btw) and some fucking dweeb said "Oh your into that fake shit?" I said "Yeah, I'm into wrestling, more real then that Star Trek bullshit your into. Also, In wrestling you get more chances of getting pussy then with a "trekkie." So beam yourself back to your mothership and jerkoff to Spock there buddy." 

Truth: Some Nerd Chicks are fuckin hot though. I have a crush on this one girl at work that's a nerd but she's fucking gorgeous my god.

Truth: I have a temper too I just realized.

And with that I'm going to bed (work tomorrow )


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> You cant "own" them. You can only say its been posted.
> 
> They might get some attention at first. Until they immediately get desserted.
> 
> Try all you want. Maybe in the next decade you'll make progress.


Seeing as they often claim that it's brand new news, and continue to support that idea, then someone comes in an provides a link of some sort that completely denies that and proves that it's very old, that doesn't count as "owning"? 

And they only get desserted because of freakin' god damn sim leagues.

And remind me again why we're arguing about this?


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: The last pic I have came up with these matches:

Ethan Hawke, Dimebag Darrell, Morgan Freeman, and Cuba Gooding Jr.

Dimebag alone makes up for the 50 Cent/Fatone bs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: The last pic I have came up with these matches:
> 
> Ethan Hawke, Dimebag Darrell, *Morgan Freeman*, and Cuba Gooding Jr.
> 
> Dimebag alone makes up for the 50 Cent/Fatone bs.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - The Yeti. Greatest. Gimmick. Ever.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Seeing as they often claim that it's brand new news, and continue to support that idea, then someone comes in an provides a link of some sort that completely denies that and proves that it's very old, that doesn't count as "owning"?


:sad: 


Diesel said:


> And they only get desserted because of freakin' god damn sim leagues.


Which further proves how important those desserted threads are. 


Diesel said:


> And remind me again why we're arguing about this?


I started it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a helicopter


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just found my good head phones for my computer. I've been using these crappy ones which just work in one ear for a few days now.

Btw, I was disappointed with tonight's Colbert Report, Cal. But, it is really hard to follow up on such a kick ass show like last night's.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It had it's moments though, like when he kept putting that fake horse head on. 

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It had it's moments though, like when he kept putting that fake horse head on.
> 
> :lmao


Don't take the brown acid.


:lmao


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I got toe surgery this afternoon.....its beginning to sting


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cal, did I type trailer instead of tour bus in my rep comment?

If I did, my bad. I'm watching a show called Trailer Park Boys right now, so.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Jon Stewart > Colbert.

ja rly


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I just finished reading Hogan's profile. Ugh. Such crap.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Cal, did I type trailer instead of tour bus in my rep comment?
> 
> If I did, my bad. I'm watching a show called Trailer Park Boys right now, so.


Nah


> ......Yah


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evo said:


> Jon Stewart > Colbert.
> 
> ja rly


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:hb:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I've laughed at Stewart 3 or 4 times.

Colbert on the other hand...


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: It ain't no MySpace Pedophile of the Day...but I likes my "new" siggy. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Benoit vs. Bret Hart from the Owen Hart Tribute show.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm getting ganged up on here.

Stewart is getting old now (literally), it's really beginning to show.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't mind Stewart, but he's no where near the same level of awesomeness as Colbert is. Atleast in my books.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Colbert > Bears > Stewart


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

I don't mind Stewart, infact, I really dig what he offers. But if Colbert wasn't better than he was, they wouldn't have given him his own show, and instead, would've kept him as a correspondant on the Daily Show.

That's just a cold fact.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Looking forward to see how much of a "warzone" wf will be later on today.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: JKA and his army are defenseless against, "The Clap!"


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: JKA and his army are defenseless against, "The Clap!"


Most people are, and most people don't know the tell tale signs to look for.

Oh wait, we're talking about two different types of "The Clap"...

My sentance stands :agree:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - In college now .


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm really ill today so I'm not in school, so hi.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: I hate it how when Aussie's are primarily on WF, there is barely anyone else online


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm here, hi!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Truth: I hate it how when Aussie's are primarily on WF, there is barely anyone else online


Truth - I'm English


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Im Aussie  i am supreme.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Truth: It's storming


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Truth: I hate it how when Aussie's are primarily on WF, there is barely anyone else online


Truth: I'm Born and Bred an American Pig


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Watching SS '06


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm burning some south park onto dvd's.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Southpark rules. :agree:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Family Guy rules.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Southpark >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Family Guy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have all the episodes except for today's one. Now I;m getting the piolt and the movie.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Watching Chavo vs Benoit - SS 2006


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Family Guy > Tom .
Like my new AV.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Your avy >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>you


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I posted a gif from last nights South Park.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The godfather dons edition for the PS3 is now out on gamefly I'm getting that and def jam icon next.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> The godfather dons edition for the PS3 is now out on gamefly I'm getting that and def jam icon next.


I wish I had a PS3, but I probably wouldn't get a chance to play it much. If I'm not one this site I'm busy doing other things.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I posted a gif from last nights South Park.


I need to download that episode when it comes out some where on either dailymotion or youtube. I have evey other episode on dvd.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> I wish I had a PS3, but I probably wouldn't get a chance to play it much. If I'm not one this site I'm busy doing other things.


I have no life so I have lot's of time to play and I <3 it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I have no life so I have lot's of time to play and I <3 it.


Truth: When GTA 4 comes out; I'm definitely going to buy one.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - My friend's getting a PS3 tomorrow.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: When GTA 4 comes out; I'm definitely going to buy one.


Truth: I will probably even get it right when they put it on shelves.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to get that one too and resident evil 5.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here . Hi everyone


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: Hey Brye yeah its flat again .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DG said:


> Truth: Hey Brye yeah its flat again .


Well atleast ADR, Tom and Frankie are on. Its not just me and you today


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Brye said:


> Well atleast ADR, *Tom* and Frankie are on. Its not just me and you today


The only reason I'm on is 'cause I'm ill today so I'm not in school. Nice to be on at this time anyway. :agree:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah lol thank goodness or Brye would have to put up with me and we'll im difficult .

I played gold today and i hit a drive of 220 yards i thought it was good.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I loved the ending of south park the episode that they gave last night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I missed last nights episode


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I feel like shit. My nose is so blocked I can hardly breath out of it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I'm going to get that one too and resident evil 5.


I forgot about Resident Evil 5. I'll buy that for sure as well.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=330051
I might just do a weekly thread in the word games and trivia section.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=330051
> I might just do a weekly thread in the word games and trivia section.


My post in that thread says it all about what I think about it. :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> My post in that thread says it all about what I think about it. :agree:


If I do it I'll make the first person KKUK. I won't be doing the hall of fame idea.


I'm off to bed night all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ I don't post in this thread enough anymore


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Night Frankie

Keep postin Jason


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Cya later Frankie


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ have a good one Frankie :agree:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: Gosh I'm so late; I just now saw the WFGF battle results.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Logging off of WF now. Bye


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Later Brian. 

Truth: I'm thinking about making a GFX battle....hmm I don't know.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Miiiissssstttteeeerrrr Monday Night.....................................Monday Night!!

:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Mister Kenne Matt. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hey Mister Kenne Matt. :side:


Sup John, howz it hanging G?

:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Sup John, howz it hanging G?
> 
> :side:


How's it hanging? Slightly to the left. :side:

Heh, bad attempt at a joke. :$ Not much is up, listening to music and watching TV. You?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> How's it hanging? Slightly to the left. :side:
> 
> Heh, bad attempt at a joke. :$ Not much is up, listening to music and watching TV. You?


LOL :side:

Its going good thanks, just got back from school where we had to go see all our teachers with our parents. To see how we are getting on and it went suprisingly well 

At the moment I'm just listening to some Nirvana, good stuff :agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Matt, did you download the 2Pac Greatest Hits Album?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Matt, did you download the 2Pac Greatest Hits Album?


I downloaded a few of the tracks, I like Changes, California Love and Brenda's Got A Baby. I will probably download some more another time. LimeWire is pretty slow for me plus alot of the shit on there is porn :no:

:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sick porn at that :no:

I could get a rapidshare link for you if you want


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Sick porn at that :no:
> 
> I could get a rapidshare link for you if you want


That would be nice, thanks 

I know half the shit on LimeWire is some ugly girl dancing, WTF?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Has JKA turned the forums into a warzone yet?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Has JKA turned the forums into a warzone yet?


He promised it will happen sometime in the evening/night, didn't he?

Either way, I'm heading to the bomb shelter soon enough. :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I downloaded a few of the tracks, I like Changes, California Love and Brenda's Got A Baby. I will probably download some more another time. LimeWire is pretty slow for me plus alot of the shit on there is porn :no:
> 
> :side:


Limewire is god awful. I searched for some Eminem videos and got some sick bestiality snuff crap


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Limewire is god awful. I searched for some Eminem videos and got some sick bestiality snuff crap


Limewire sucks for videos but rarely lets me down when I just want a certain song.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Limewire is god awful. I searched for some Eminem videos and got some sick bestiality snuff crap


I downloaded some Rage Against The Machine songs and ended up getting some woman standing on a cat, it was gruesome to watch :no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just watched Shamrock knock Kimo out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just watched Shamrock knock Kimo out.


That was the last time he actually looked good in the octagon.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

LOL, Limewire = Pornwire


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3806862#post3806862

:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> That was the last time he actually looked good in the octagon.


And that sadly was like, 3 years ago. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This place is a warzone.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I think JKA is back as lita200 or something. He keeps posting porn pics in the TNA Section (luckily for you guys, I'm on top of things and have deleted them before seen).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think JKA is back as lita200 or something. He keeps posting porn pics in the TNA Section (luckily for you guys, I'm on top of things and have deleted them before seen).


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3806930#post3806930


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330117


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL wtf?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG THE WAR HAS BEGUN!

/


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

the new episode of south park was aweeeesome!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

WTF!


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I don't think I'm coming on this forum for along time if this shit keeps happening.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here 


Edit: WTF is going on?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AND YOUR T-SHIRTS ARE TOO TIGHT TO, BILLY!

Fuck, Luger's the man.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I don't think I'm coming on this forum for along time if this shit keeps happening.


Same. 

His persistence is almost admirable ... if it wasn't pathetic. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Howdy Brye whats up?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I don't think I'm coming on this forum for along time if this shit keeps happening.


Damn. 

I guess that's the reaction JKA wants.

EDIT - Double damn Mac too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> AND YOUR T-SHIRTS ARE TOO TIGHT TO, BILLY!
> 
> Fuck, Luger's the man.


I'm pissed now!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Howdy Brye whats up?


Just got home from school. Almost done with No Way Out and Im a kinda wondering who the hell Lita1000 is?You?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Brye said:


> Just got home from school. Almost done with No Way Out and Im a kinda wondering who the hell Lita1000 is?You?


Joe Kills All. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Joe Kills All. :no:


Didnt he say he was never coming back? :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm pissed now!


I'm one of the biggest legend stars ever in this....GAHHHHH!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not up to much Brye just woke up about an hour ago, need something to do before work.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm one of the biggest legend stars ever in this....GAHHHHH!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm not up to much Brye just woke up about an hour ago, need something to do before work.


Cool, I made the gif in my sig last night. Like it?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMP this is a rough draft of that Chuck banner you wanted I still have PS open so I can man changes


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

your gif Judgement day 2002 Brye?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> AMP this is a rough draft of that Chuck banner you wanted I still have PS open so I can man changes


Sweeeeeet. No changes need, gracias. I'll save it and use it at a later date since I've got to show some love to my Rampage GIF.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> your gif Judgement day 2002 Brye?


I'm not really sure, I was using the Undertaker DVD and found it in a little video reibute thing. It came out really clear though


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sweeeeeet. No changes need, gracias. I'll save it and use it at a later date since I've got to show some love to my Rampage GIF.


As for payment, 100,000 right now. If I don't get my points in a week, Im breaking those legs.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> As for payment, 100,000 right now. If I don't get my points in a week, Im breaking those legs.


Booo, I worked hard for these points. How about gift congratulating you on your mod spot, you can never get enough of those


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: JKA needs to get a fucking life

Cool Brye, I think that was JD 2002 when Taker beat Hogan for the Undisputed Title, thats the only time during the ABA run I remember him having a title.

Truth: Going to watch some GHC Title matches


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> As for payment, 100,000 right now. If I don't get my points in a week, Im breaking those legs.


Make me the Melina's Gonna Kill You banner plz.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol, I just got on, nice 'army' JKA has with him. Then again, I knew he wasn't going to have anybody, look at my Bat-fact.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> lol, I just got on, nice 'army' JKA has with him. Then again, I knew he wasn't going to have anybody, look at my Bat-fact.


Not Sure exactly what that has to do with Batman but its true :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Not Sure exactly what that has to do with Batman but its true :lmao


It has to do with Batman because Batman would beat his ass down.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> lol, I just got on, nice 'army' JKA has with him. Then again, I knew he wasn't going to have anybody, look at my Bat-fact.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching Forrest/Tito again.

My favorite non-actual finish fight, ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Wondering if John would mind if I used one of those offspring gifs?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It has to do with Batman because Batman would beat his ass down.


Fair Enough.

Speaking of Comics, did you follow the Civil War story Derek, I haven't been following Comics for a while and was just wondering overall how that turned out?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Booo, I worked hard for these points. How about gift congratulating you on your mod spot, you can never get enough of those


I guess that would do.....for now

WHY do people feel the need to PM me when I close their thread. I usually give a reason in the thread itself


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Wondering if John would mind if I used one of those offspring gifs?


Just don't use my exact ones, and we're cool.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Watching Forrest/Tito again.
> 
> My favorite non-actual finish fight, ever.


That fight sucks :side:

And Couture/Sylvia should be your favorite non finished fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I guess that would do.....for now
> 
> WHY do people feel the need to PM me when I close their thread. I usually give a reason in the thread itself


You don't feel special by those PMs? I sure as hell do.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Just don't use my exact ones, and we're cool.


Alright cool, I'll use another one


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Fair Enough.
> 
> Speaking of Comics, did you follow the Civil War story Derek, I haven't been following Comics for a while and was just wondering overall how that turned out?


I only read the first 4 issues (I'm broke cracka, I'm broke), but I read how it turned out.

In the end Captain America decided to turn himself in, effectively ending the resistance. Then, last week, Cap was killed by a Sniper on his way to the trial.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That fight sucks :side:
> 
> And Couture/Sylvia should be your favorite non finished fight.


I prefer Tito over Couture, and Forrest over Sylvia, so...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Then, last week, Cap was killed by a Sniper on his way to the trial


I wonder how they bring him back to life.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I prefer Tito over Couture, and Forrest over Sylvia, so...


Put you should prefer the story of Couture/Sylvia over the story of Ortiz/Sylvia.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Gonna make some gifs of JBL from WM 21


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I wonder how they bring him back to life.


Not sure, but they're going to bring him back. Marvel is terrible at keeping people dead.

There just going to get another guy to become Captain America anyways.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I heard about the Captain America thing last week when I went on Marvel's page, that kinda sucks cause Cap is an underated Superhero. I haven't really been following Comics for a few years like I did when I was a kid, but moving to a town when I was a teenager that was 2 hours aways from a comic store will do that too ya 

Still proud to display my residual comic book knowledge/geekyness :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Put you should prefer the story of Couture/Sylvia over the story of Ortiz/Sylvia.


Oh yeah, Sylvia/Couture had the better story, since he was coming out of retirement, then won the title. Story book material, right there.

But the actual fight itself, I preferred Ortiz/Griffin because it went back and fourth for 15 minutes, while Sylvia/Couture went one way for 25.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- Gonna make some gifs of JBL from WM 21


Get one of the crowd during his match with Cena. You know, when they're sitting there the whole time with that "Why the fuck is this match for the WWE Title?" look on their face. That's the best part of the whole match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Get one of the crowd during his match with Cena. You know, when they're sitting there the whole time with that "Why the fuck is this match for the WWE Title?" look on their face. That's the best part of the whole match.


I'll try.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Eh, comics right now are at the point where they don't seem to care as much about just putting out a good comic as they are hyping some big new event that is supposed to 'change comics forver' but never does. Probably why I stopped reading them for now.

McQueen, you'll be happy to know I made my first order of Puro DVDs last night.
:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Oh yeah, Sylvia/Couture had the better story, since he was coming out of retirement, then won the title. Story book material, right there.
> 
> But the actual fight itself, I preferred Ortiz/Griffin because it went back and fourth for 15 minutes, while *Sylvia/Couture went one way for 25*.


Best 25 minutes I've ever seen in MMA. 

But yeah, Ortiz/Griffin was the better fight, Couture/Sylvia just had so much behind it though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

1st order of Puro huh...
What did you get Derek?

Truth: I'm watching Puro as we speak

Mitsuharu Misawa vs Yoshihiro Takayama to crown the 1st GHC Heavyweight Champion... guess who wins.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Get one of the crowd during his match with Cena. You know, when they're sitting there the whole time with that "Why the fuck is this match for the WWE Title?" look on their face. That's the best part of the whole match.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I got The Puro Sampler, The NOAH event from July 18th, 2005 (reviews said it was one of the best Noah shows ever), and I got best of Kobashi GHC Champion vol.1.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Captain America's dead!? GTFO.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> 1st order of Puro huh...
> What did you get Derek?
> 
> Truth: I'm watching Puro as we speak
> ...


Is that match up on the GHC History DVD IVP released a while back?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Captain America's dead!? GTFO.


Yep, he's dead. They even covered it on Yahoo news. Got killed by a sniper of all things.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

lol at this guy taking a shot at Holt:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3807247&postcount=1


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Guessing Pyro may like this


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> lol at this guy taking a shot at Holt:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3807247&postcount=1


Thats the second one already :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- Guessing Pyro may like this


Orlando Jordan is about the only person that clapped that entire match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Orlando Jordan is about the only person that clapped that entire match.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Thats the second one already :lmao


No way? Where's the first?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> lol at this guy taking a shot at Holt:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3807247&postcount=1


I like that guy.



My DVD's still haven't arrived.


:frustrate


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : my all time favorite anime may be : Rurouni Kenshin, god he's cool


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I got The Puro Sampler, The NOAH event from July 18th, 2005 (reviews said it was one of the best Noah shows ever), and I got best of Kobashi GHC Champion vol.1.


NOAH Destiny 2005 (7/18/2005) was an excellent show and probably the most solid card they ever put on and some good matches in the uppercard, Be warned and I kid you not you will be seeing a straight 6 minute excahnge of Chops in Kobashi/Sasaki. I personally prefered Departure 2004 (7-10-04) for the upper card over Destiny but that is a good buy if your looking to get into NOAH. Kobashi GHC Complete vol. 1 is all pretty good, the Bison Smith match is only ok but I love Kobashi/Misawa and Kobashi/Honda. I had the Kobashi sets but I recently bought the set of all the GHC Title defences aside from the ROH one.

Yeah Cide I had to get the GHC History set, even though I've seen a good number of the defences already.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No way? Where's the first?


I think it's in the dumpster now Holt closed the guys thread and the guy made a "rant" in the PPV section.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I kid you not you will be seeing a straight 6 minute excahnge of Chops in Kobashi/Sasaki.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3807247#post3807247


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> lol at this guy taking a shot at Holt:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3807247&postcount=1


Thanks to a good british bud of mine, he's been dealt with


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Best gif ever?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Yeah Cide I had to get the GHC History set, even though I've seen a good number of the defences already.


I had to reorder my DVD's from IVPVideos I hope to get them sometime next week I haven't seen a lot of early NOAH matches so that DVD should be perfect for me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It's cool that Ludacris is preforming at Mania.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Best gif ever?


I wanted one of those JBL dollars.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

6 minutes of chops is too much. I like chops as much as anybody, but that's too much.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> It's cool that Ludacris is preforming at Mania.


Fat Joe would be better so that Trump and Lashley can make it rain after there victory.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I wanted one of those JBL dollars.


He should run in 2008, win and change that to the official currency. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Fat Joe would be better so that Trump and Lashley can make it rain after there victory.


:lmao:lmao

I knew you were gonna say that.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: just logged on


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I was hoping they would bring Tyson in for Mania and have him bust a freestyle.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He should run in 2008, win and change that to the official currency. :lmao


:lmao.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Fat Joe would be better so that Trump and Lashley can make it rain after there victory.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That would be fuckin awesome.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> He should run in 2008, win and change that to the official currency. :lmao


He's running for public office after he retires from wrestling. If he's govenor long enough he could make a run for president. Ronald Reagan was elected because of his charisma, Barack Obama could very well be elected because of his overwhelming charisma, a JBL presidency may not be that crazy

As for that Luda thread, should someone else make a _third_ thread :side: or should I just edit and reopen that one


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I had to reorder my DVD's from IVPVideos I hope to get them sometime next week I haven't seen a lot of early NOAH matches so that DVD should be perfect for me.


That's a lot of the reason I got it is because very few early NOAH shows are available at IPV and I don't want to pay full price, that would get costly quick. Not really looking forward to the Ogawa portion of the GHC History, I'm not a fan of him.

And Pyro being a fan of Puro I am and thus being used to stuff like that aside from the initial amusement of the super 6 minute chop exchange it did start to get old after a while.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> He's running for public office after he retires from wrestling. If he's govenor long enough he could make a run for president. Ronald Reagan was elected because of his charisma, Barack Obama could very well be elected because of his overwhelming charisma, a JBL presidency may not be that crazy


I'd rather Quinton Jackson be president over JBL.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That would be fuckin awesome.


Bring the extreme expose out too.


:hb


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> He's running for public office after he retires from wrestling. If he's govenor long enough he could make a run for president. Ronald Reagan was elected because of his charisma, Barack Obama could very well be elected because of his overwhelming charisma, a JBL presidency may not be that crazy


If Vince ends up having a Billionaire vrs President of the United States of America match, the winner gains control of the Nuclear briefcase, with Vince's motivation being that he can nuke DX, I will mark out.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> If Vince ends up having a Billionaire vrs President of the United States of America match, the winner gains control of the Nuclear briefcase, with Vince's motivation being that he can nuke DX, I will mark out.


I would mark the fuck out, twice :shocked:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> That's a lot of the reason I got it is because very few early NOAH shows are available at IPV and I don't want to pay full price, that would get costly quick. Not really looking forward to the Ogawa portion of the GHC History, I'm not a fan of him.


Yeah, I've never been a huge fan of Ogawa either but the Misawa and Kobashi part of the set are worth the price alone. I'm also glad that I'll have the Fuji/KENTA match up from last year on DVD I fucking loved that match up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: The US Currency should make the limited edition Ted DiBiase Million Dollar Bill.

Cide have you seen Kobashi vs Akiyama from 7/10/2004 for the GHC? Your in for a treat arguable ***** match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> He's running for public office after he retires from wrestling. If he's govenor long enough he could make a run for president. Ronald Reagan was elected because of his charisma, Barack Obama could very well be elected because of his overwhelming charisma, a JBL presidency may not be that crazy


Same with Slick Willy. :side:

But yeah, JBL has more charisma than anyone in politics. Plus he's smart as hell, he could do it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'd rather Quinton Jackson be president over JBL.


I'd vote for him :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I would mark the fuck out, twice :shocked:


Nuke on a poll match = ratings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL > Jackson.

But Jackson should go WWE. He's better on the stick than most of the roster, and that includes HBK...


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Cide have you seen Kobashi vs Akiyama from 7/10/2004 for the GHC? Your in for a treat arguable ***** match.


Nope is it on the GHC DVD?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> JBL > Jackson.
> 
> But Jackson should go WWE. He's better on the stick than most of the roster, *and that includes HBK*...


Ballsy statement but I agree, plus vince could pay him in food stamps


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

JBL has too many skeletons in his closet to get elected president.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle's voice in 2000 is so much different to how it is now.




> Ballsy statement but I agree, plus vince could pay him in food stamps


I don't think it's ballsy to say that over a forum, but ok.

HBK is mediocre on the mic, and considering he's SUPPOSED to be one of the best mic workers ever, he sucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bill Clinton has more charisma than JBL.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKkNJ_L9wz4


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Nope is it on the GHC DVD?


Yes it is, If I'm not mistaken every GHC defense in on the set except Fuji/Nigel and the recent Misawa/Morishima (which was a somewhat bad match anyways). If you ever plan on getting some full NOAH shows, 7/10/2004 is excellent.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> JBL has too many skeletons in his closet to get elected president.


So did Bush and most of the Republican canidates for 08. Rudolph dressed in drag several times and sung " Happy Birthday Mr President" . Can JBL top that?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Rampage could be Lashley's mouthpiece.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Rampage could be Lashley's mouthpiece.


that not extreme enough for Lashley


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Rampage could be Lashley's mouthpiece.


Or Shelton's :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> If Vince ends up having a Billionaire vrs President of the United States of America match, the winner gains control of the Nuclear briefcase, with Vince's motivation being that he can nuke DX, I will mark out.


Only way I would mark out is if DX acted like little bitches until they made the phone call to...Jack Fuckin Bauer.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> So did Bush and most of the Republican canidates for 08. Rudolph dressed in drag several times and sung " Happy Birthday Mr President" . Can JBL top that?


JBL admitted it on his show with Michael Cole. The things most people do are normal compared to a guy that's been a pro wrestler for 20 years.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yes it is, If I'm not mistaken every GHC defense in on the set except Fuji/Nigel and the recent Misawa/Morishima (which was a somewhat bad match anyways). If you ever plan on getting some full NOAH shows, 7/10/2004 is excellent.


Oh okay thanks I can't wait until the set comes in I order the new Best of Great Sasuke DVD as well I've been wanting to see the 10 man tag team match up for couple of years now.

Truth - Tyson interviews > JBL's promos :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: THE REP ABOVE YOU THREAD IS BACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> JBL admitted it on his show with Michael Cole. The things most people do are normal compared to a guy that's been a pro wrestler for 20 years.


He also said it a couple of times on "JBL's America". Weekly radio show that was on wwe.com in 05


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: THE REP ABOVE YOU THREAD IS BACK!!!!!!!!!


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I would mark out if Rampage hits a running powerslam on Liddell.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cide you can download that M Pro 10 man tag at http://www.ditch.lcwe.com/ should be in the Daily Puro section but might be archived now so check in there.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I would mark out if Rampage hits a running powerslam on Liddell.


I wish I could find that gif of him powerbombing the hell out of some dude


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330149

:lmaoClosed already


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I would mark out if Rampage hits a running powerslam on Liddell.


I would have if GIFed within seconds.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I had 498 PMs


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Only way I would mark out is if DX acted like little bitches until they made the phone call to...Jack Fuckin Bauer.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Mark out? I'd probably cream myself. Jack Bauer interrogating Muhammad Hassan in the middle of the ring...

I'm so excited about the thought of that I have nothing witty or insightful to say. Simply


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Mark out? I'd probably cream myself. Jack Bauer interrogating Muhammad Hassan in the middle of the ring...
> 
> I'm so excited about the thought of that I have nothing witty or insightful to say. Simply


A Jack Bauer and Mr. McMahon promo might be the greatest thing the world has ever seen.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Was that the powerbomb where the guy had a triangle on him, then he hit it and knocked him out?

Yeah, that shit is brutal.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Scrubs.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=152730

Will he ever achieve a shred of originality?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Watching Gladiators from a few years ago on FTN.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Now I have 55 PMs


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=152730
> 
> Will he ever achieve a shred of originality?


Are you trying to say, that having your usertitle "Mr. Money In The Bank" *isn't* original?!  

:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm downloading a 20 gig file from Xtreme Wrestling Torrents but according to the site I have no files downloading and my ratio is the same.

Awesome. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=152730
> 
> Will he ever achieve a shred of originality?


IAmLegend


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=152730
> 
> Will he ever achieve a shred of originality?


:lmao

You really don't like that guy do you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Are you trying to say, that having your usertitle "Mr. Money In The Bank" *isn't* original?!
> 
> :side:


Yeah, just like "The People's Champ" is also a completely original usertitle.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm downloading a 20 gig file from Xtreme Wrestling Torrents but according to the site I have no files downloading and my ratio is the same.
> 
> Awesome. :lmao


last time I was on there all the torrents had 0 seeding?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

That Legend guy is on my BTB World Cup team.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> That Legend guy is on my BTB World Cup team.


I thought he was banned from BTB? Maybe he got unbanned.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> That Legend guy is on my BTB World Cup team.


congratz


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I am still an elite member thank god

*Truth:* I need to make something to eat. Haven't grubbed out yet today.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I thought he was banned from BTB? Maybe he got unbanned.


I thought so too


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> thx replyin- rep bak


I just got this rep message. Should I be an asshole?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I just got this rep message. Should I be an asshole?


Yes. :agree:. If they spelt back correctly then maybe not but, do it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I am still an elite member thank god
> 
> *Truth:* I need to make something to eat. Haven't grubbed out yet today.


Did you hear about JKA's latest return?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I just got this rep message. Should I be an asshole?


And not rep back? That's what I do when I got those messages from people I don't know.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I just got this rep message. Should I be an asshole?


no you should not not be an asshole


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And not rep back? That's what I do when I got those messages from people I don't know.


:agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Did you hear about JKA's latest return?


Let me guess he was that Fright Night guy? I already red repped them saying they were JKA yesterday.

*Truth:* I can't believe this eBay auction's price - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250093869960


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And not rep back? That's what I do when I got those messages from people I don't know.


Or red rep, which would be equally as cruel. :side:

But nah, I'm not going to do anything.

Truth - I'm going to eat lunch soon.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Or red rep, which would be equally as cruel. :side:
> 
> But nah, I'm not going to do anything.
> 
> Truth - I'm going to eat lunch soon.


I don't red rep so I don't know that feeling.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Let me guess he was that Fright Night guy? I already red repped them saying they were JKA yesterday.
> 
> *Truth:* I can't believe this eBay auction's price - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...name=STRK:MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250093869960


Yeah, he started PMing me (and others) asking for blowjobs so I screenshotted it and posted it in this thread. Once I did that, he posted the quote in my sig in this thread and got banned. We were talking about what gimmick he would come back as next and Cali said he should come back as Scott Hudson. Sure enough, a few min later he came back as Scott Hudson and posted a rant saying that he had 200 ex WF members ready to spam the forum and it was going to be a warzone tomorrow night. :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have just learned that Buff Baggwell will be at the next wrestling show I attend on April 20th.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I have come to the assumption that the Rocky theme music does indeed kick more ass than Rocky himself.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Yeah, he started PMing me (and others) asking for blowjobs so I screenshotted it and posted it in this thread. Once I did that, he posted the quote in my sig in this thread and got banned. We were talking about what gimmick he would come back as next and Cali said he should come back as Scott Hudson. Sure enough, a few min later he came back as Scott Hudson and posted a rant saying that he had 200 ex WF members ready to spam the forum and it was going to be a warzone tomorrow night. :lmao


:lmao

Do you have a link to when you posted it in TTT? I completely missed that part


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Joe Kills All is by far the most pathetic loser ever to use the internet, with the exception of some of the guys in To Catch a Predator. But even some of them are cooler than JKA.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Joe Kills All is by far the most pathetic loser ever to use the internet, with the exception of some of the guys in To Catch a Predator. But even some of them are cooler than JKA.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :lmao
> 
> Do you have a link to when you posted it in TTT? I completely missed that part


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=327899&page=753

It starts on the last post and goes on for a few pages.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't red rep so I don't know that feeling.


Truth - Same. I have only ever red-repped once. :agree: :$


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I just saw a thread in the Entertainment section called "Halloween 9" by Lita2000 (aka JKA). I don't even want to know what's in there. No one deleted it yet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I just saw a thread in the Entertainment section called "Halloween 9" by Lita2000 (aka JKA). I don't even want to know what's in there. No one deleted it yet.


Don't go in it. I just did and it wasnt pretty :$


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> Don't go in it. I just did and it wasnt pretty :$


Truth - It wasn't that pic that he posted earlier again was it? :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - It wasn't that pic that he posted earlier again was it? :no:


It was :sad: :no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It's funny how JKA thinks if he creates like, 5 spam threads, this place will go to crap and turn into a war zone.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - It wasn't that pic that he posted earlier again was it? :no:


:agree: :no:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I didn't even realize I had a pm from asshole2000 (JKA) and the title was "This is for you buddy." Didn't even open it (deleted it right away), cause I knew what it was. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

JKA provides me with endless hours of entertainment. I hope he never gives up.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Seems to me that JKA is the most pathetic human life on planet earth.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> JKA provides me with endless hours of entertainment. I hope he never gives up.


I really think he is actually indeed, Vince Russo.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

JKA has problems


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> JKA provides me with endless hours of entertainment. I hope he never gives up.


I hope he does, Me and Amp had to close a lot of his threads earlier:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

JKA could actually play a really good joke on us all if he had any clue how to make us think that it's not him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I hope he does, Me and Amp had to close a lot of his threads earlier:no:


So I missed him and the 200 ex members turning this place into a Warzone? 


:sad:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: The guy that started the Rep Above You Thread just red repped me back.

:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I find it quite entertaining that Delfin is online as JKA is doing this because that just means he is gonna get owned up the ass. although he would like that.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> So I missed him and the 200 ex members turning this place into a Warzone?
> 
> 
> :sad:


you missed a dozen thread with images of gay sex


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - My first basketball game on my league is in 3 hours, I can't wait.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

RaS said:


> Truth: The guy that started the Rep Above You Thread just red repped me back.
> 
> :lmao


How will you ever go on with one less rep point.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> you missed a dozen thread with images of gay sex


Sounds like a Warzone to me.

:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> you missed a dozen thread with images of gay sex


I opened the first one, saw it, quickly closed it and then just started closing his threads without looking.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm not going to bother with him this time unless he can do more than just spam. That's boring.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3787159&postcount=126


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> JKA could actually play a really good joke on us all if he had any clue how to make us think that it's not him.


like if he was Brye :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I'm not going to bother with him this time unless he can do more than just spam. That's boring.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3787159&postcount=126


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3787163&postcount=130


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I can no longer eat quiznos because of that asian woman in the commerical making a reference to penis


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3807757&postcount=9

???


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I can no longer eat quiznos because of that asian woman in the commerical making a reference to penis


THANK YOU!

I can still eat Quiznos but that bitch is annoying with that lame joke and laugh.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I can no longer eat quiznos because of that asian woman in the commerical making a reference to penis


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I can no longer eat quiznos because of that asian woman in the commerical making a reference to penis


:lmao



Oh and STFU Movement


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> I can still eat Quiznos but that bitch is annoying with that lame joke and laugh.


To make a dick reference in a commercial for a sandwiches establishment means she's probably gets a lot of it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> To make a dick reference in a commercial for a sandwiches establishment means she's probably gets a lot of it


:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I want to go pick up a bag of tree but don't feel like driving in the rain. I just have to make sure to get it tommorrow before the IWC show.

*Truth:* I don't really feel all that excited for most IWC shows anymore. I'm looking forward to a few matches this weekend, but if I weren't able to go I wouldn't care.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Did you see her mouth? Its obvious she sucks on hundreds of them a week. I mean damn thats gotta be the widest I have ever seen a lady open her mouth.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody ever seen the Skulls? It's on the USA network right now, and I'm intrigued.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0192614/


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Breaking News! - WWE doesn't give a fuck what you think or what you want, because you'll watch it anyways. Best of luck in your future endeavors.

The most violent movie I've ever seen - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105759/

The movie with the highest body count I've ever seen - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096310/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I actually just came back from eating Quiznos, and this is the discussion I return to see. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I actually just came back from eating Quiznos, and this is the discussion I return to see. :lmao


 
:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

More meat is what real women need!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The newest member is Pablo Escobar!!!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I actually just came back from eating Quiznos, and this is the discussion I return to see. :lmao


Seriously sex in a food commercial, what has the world come to. Its those damn liberals and their equal rights for ******* :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Masters of the Powerbomb > nWo, DX, and the Horseman.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth: The newest member is Pablo Escobar!!!!!


Good, I need a few kilos


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Mania spoilers. Old news probably but I decided to post it in here rather than to make a thread about it which has probably been done numerous times already anyways.


Spoiler



- The New Breed are sheduled to go over The Originals in the ECW match an Wrestlemania. After Wrestlemania the only wrestler they have plans for is RVD because they don't want him to sign with TNA. Dreamer may go back to his office position but he will always have a job since he is friends with Shane McMahon. Sandman and Sabu are on the bubble and might lose their jobs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:side:


:side:

Nope, still not a warzone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :side:
> 
> 
> :side:
> ...


We missed it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Nice bat-fact. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^thanks


WCW4Life said:


> We missed it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's embarrassing


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> That's embarrassing


:lmao

:shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That was only the eye of the hurricane.

The real shit storm starts soon enough. Beware.

:lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Just saw IGN's review on the Godfather game on the Wii & they praise it pretty damn well.

Might have to get it along with Zelda in a couple more weeks. :agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I was red repped by Mr. Crowley, jax_the_ax, and TeamX for the ungrateful fuckers rant. :hb


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Someone i know on another forum made this. I really dont know what to make of it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Just saw IGN's review on the Godfather game on the Wii & they praise it pretty damn well.
> 
> Might have to get it along with Zelda in a couple more weeks. :agree:


I love the game, its almost too much to do


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Someone i know on another forum made this. I really dont know what to make of it.




I don't get it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It would be totally awesome if I reported all the links in the multimedia section to megaupload and rapidshare.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The post "That makes me feel like a ho-down" will make anybody click on the aforementioned link.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Its been tested and proven that if you like cottage cheese it means you are gay.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: New sig and avy combo.

You like?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Everytime I get red repped I slice open my wrist and it feels so good. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Everytime I get red repped I slice open my wrist and it feels so good. :side:


Cheer up emo kid.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Everytime I get red repped I slice open my wrist and it feels so good. :side:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=261184


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

But I got red repped 3 whole times. :sad: That means I have to cut myself 3 times and I don't want to because I been cutting myself alot lately due to red rep.


EDIT: What can I say? I am a member of Seretonin. I like to get whacked with singapore canes and cut open at the wrist.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I could use some of this shit right now.











:yum:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I could use some of this shit right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stephen Colbert's Americone Dream > Willie Nelsons Peach Cobbler


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: MSN is so annoying, when you have eitehr loads of convos going, or none at all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Stephen Colbert's Americone Dream > Willie Nelsons Peach Cobbler


Why would I want to eat Ice Cream a Pot-man told me to eat? Pot-people are high, they'll eat anything.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I could use some of this shit right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Why would I want to eat Ice Cream a Pot-man told me to eat? Pot-people are high, they'll eat anything.


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Willie Nelson's ice cream has weed in it therefore.

Stephen Colbert's Americone Dream > Willie Nelson's Peach Cobbler


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello guys. 
Truth: I've been d/ling Blood+ all day.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330179

...:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Hello guys.
> Truth: I've been d/ling Blood+ all day.


Hello Tempest


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hello Tempest


Whats up? 


Truth: Listening to Evenescence.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330179
> 
> ...:side:


Anybody who doesn't say Lara Croft is a Communist.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Whats up?
> 
> 
> Truth: Listening to Evenescence.


Just finishing up a match in my BTB and postin. You?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Brye said:


> Just finishing up a match in my BTB and postin. You?


Just finished getting interviewed by Lady B for WFGF. It was prety funny.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Anybody who doesn't say Lara Croft is a Communist.


Anyone who admits to getting a stiffy from video game characters is a Communist, tbh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Just finished getting interviewed by Lady B for WFGF. It was prety funny.


Thats pretty cool


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Anyone who admits to getting a stiffy from video game characters is a Communist, tbh.


:lmao True.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Brye: You do a BTB. I have 3 matches typed out and everything that I won't be using. Iwas gonna start a BTB but decided it was too much work. So if you want I could pm them to you and you can decide whether or not you want to use them.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - I want a new banner but I don't know what of.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Anyone who admits to getting a stiffy from video game characters is a Communist, tbh.


Pfft, you've clearly never played Naguru girl or whatever it's called when you were 16



:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Brye: You do a BTB. I have 3 matches typed out and everything that I won't be using. Iwas gonna start a BTB but decided it was too much work. So if you want I could pm them to you and you can decide whether or not you want to use them.


How would I use them?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Anybody who doesn't say Lara Croft is a Communist.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3808176&postcount=3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3808176&postcount=3


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3808176&postcount=3


LMFAO. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - I want a new banner but I don't know what of.


Mr. Kennedy, Ashley and CM Punk ....Wait thats what I want :$


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Anyone who admits to getting a stiffy from video game characters is a Communist, tbh.


And if you don't admit to it then what?

Truth - I'm looking at the new Ariel pics and her tits are HUGE.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Brye said:


> How would I use them?


Stick them on a show and have them mean absolutley nothing or make a storyline out of them after reading them. Of course you don't have to. I am just saying I have matches typed up that I don't really want to go to waste but if nobody wants to use them I will just dumpster them as I will not be using them.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Mr. Kennedy, Ashley and CM Punk ....Wait thats what I want :$


Meh, Men, Crap. 

I'm here get on your knees


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Stick them on a show and have them mean absolutley nothing or make a storyline out of them after reading them. Of course you don't have to. I am just saying I have matches typed up that I don't really want to go to waste but if nobody wants to use them I will just dumpster them as I will not be using them.


Well I kinda have everything planned and unless your roster was the same and had same feuds, I couldnt


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> And if you don't admit to it then what?
> 
> Truth - I'm looking at the new Ariel pics and her tits are HUGE.


Then you're still pretty lame. Pretty really lame.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> *Meh, Men, Crap. *
> 
> I'm here get on your knees


 
I dont need to take this crap from a guy with a Kane avatar


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

o no he dint!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - I'm looking at the new Ariel pics and her tits are HUGE.


 Thanks for the update.

Atleast Kane admit's he's a man. Unlike a certain "Diva" I'll give ya a hint. Starts with A ends with shley


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Brye said:


> Well I kinda have everything planned and unless your roster was the same and had same feuds, I couldnt


I mean you don't have to use them now or anything. You could use them in the future as just maybe fillers for a show or something like that but its up to you.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Then you're still pretty lame. Pretty really lame.


Truth - I wasn't referring to myself


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> o no he dint!


 
O yea I did


Naw Im not gonna use them P1


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I can see many Anti-Cena people giving me red rep, if I put this Benoit banner on (Note: And I'm a fan of Benoit).










:hb


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Alright. Thats cool. Anybody else interested in 3 matches for a BTB?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Atleast Kane admit's he's a man. Unlike a certain "Diva" I'll give ya a hint. Starts with A ends with shley


Just a little refresher there Brye. *snap snap* Wha'd up na?!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - I can see many Anti-Cena people giving me red rep, if I put this Benoit banner on (Note: And I'm a fan of Benoit).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

Do it. How much are all those -1 really gonna hurt?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - I can see many Anti-Cena people giving me red rep, if I put this Benoit banner on (Note: And I'm a fan of Benoit).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind if I use that?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Just a little refresher there Brye. *snap snap* Wha'd up na?!


meh whatever


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I also need a new banner and have needed one for awhile now but I have no clue what I want it of.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> meh whatever


Jax- 12 Brye - -51 I'm a winner!

Just put DJ Fernie in Grey.

P1 get one of Tony Schiavone or Finlay's Armpit


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wouldn't mind if Cena took a car ride and never came back.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-A Tony Schiavone banner would be quite funny if done correctly which I couldn't thats for sure.

Truth-I gotta be logging off. I know most of you hate to see me go but I gotta. Peace out.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watching RAW.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Mind if I use that?


Go right ahead. I won't be using it that long anyway.

Truth: Updated my sig for now. :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Truth - Benoit can make the STFU look good which when Cena attempts it is a marvel in itself.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

^^ :lmao

Again. . . .:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: n00bs fear the STFU.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: browsing the boards...*yawn*


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm at the last page of paypal about to buy a premium membership (I hit a low point  ) anywho will the Admins/Smods/Mods/Dukes know who the person is that bought the account?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm a big Cena fan, and I defend his ring work on a consistent basis and I think all of his PPV matches are decent or good, BUT, that STFU was a complete and utter abomination. It looked HORRIBLE.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I couldn't believe it when Benoit tapped. 

Truth: I'm looking forward to watching Impact tonight.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm a big Cena fan, and I defend his ring work on a consistent basis and I think all of his PPV matches are decent or good, BUT, that STFU was a complete and utter abomination. It looked HORRIBLE.


But look at the pressure being applied, he is almost putting force on Benoit's jaw.

STFU > Cattle Mutilation


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I never really watch Impact on a regular basis anymore


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> But look at the pressure being applied, he is almost putting force on Benoit's jaw.
> 
> *STFU > Cattle Mutilation*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
:lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
:lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> But look at the pressure being applied, he is almost putting force on Benoit's jaw.
> 
> STFU > Cattle Mutilation


 I hope you're playing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I hope you're playing.


:agree: 

:side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> But look at the pressure being applied, *he is almost putting force on Benoit's jaw*.
> 
> STFU > Cattle Mutilation


lol


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Loving Mac's Homicide gif


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watched ECW One Night Stand 2006 earlier, great PPV.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm off for now. Cya later everyone.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Watched ECW One Night Stand 2006 earlier, great PPV.


The toilet paper made the PPV


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Red rep to my way. I love Anti-Cena. :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> The toilet paper made the PPV


:agree:

So did the constant throwing back of Cena's shirt. I LOL'd 

:$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Threw around some +25.

Truth - I think I'm going to attempt to rent God Of War again tonight, but this time from a different video store.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Got a red rep. I love Anti-Cena. :lmao


:lmao

Damn, you've had that banner for about 12 minutes now


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Loving Mac's Homicide gif


Thanks. Final Battle 

"Diesel is better than you can imagine"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I thought they were preforming maintenance on the forum today?


The forum time is still an hour slow:lmao:lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> Damn, you've had that banner for about 12 minutes now


Indeed, it's sad. 

Truth: About to cook me dinner again soon.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Thanks. Final Battle
> 
> "Diesel is better than you can imagine"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?&p=3808316#post3808316

Nice thread title:lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Wooo King of the Hill is on!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- When the hell were there roosters in WWE?
 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329912


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Aretha Franklin at Wrestlemania = low buyrates


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - A newbie to me: "Benoit shits on every thing Cena does. He is better on the mic then that shit Cena too."

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - A newbie to me: "Benoit shits on every thing Cena does. He is better on the mic then that shit Cena too."
> 
> :lmao


:lmao

I love Cena haters and their horrible knowledge of wrestling


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - A newbie to me: "Benoit shits on every thing Cena does. He is better on the mic then that shit Cena too."
> 
> :lmao


Ask him does he shit on him in title wins


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330061

The fact that HBK is winning in the poll is mind shatteringly unbelievable


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Wooo King of the Hill is on!


Very underrated show


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330061
> 
> The fact that HBK is winning in the poll is mind shatteringly unbelievable


Apparently, The Heart Break Kid doesn't lay down for Stone Cold either.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Very underrated show


Very much so. The humor is a more of a educated humor other than the shows like Family Guy who have both. Since theres no over the top humor and skits, so most people think it's boring, but the feel good stories, Hank's stubborn values and Bill yelling about things, its a great show.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

HBK > Austin

Family Guy isn't educated humor.


...at all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Apparently, The Heart Break Kid doesn't lay down for Stone Cold either.


He did at WM 14


:flip



> HBK > Austin


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> He did at WM 14
> 
> 
> :flip



Eh, hello? Wrestling is scripted. It has been since DX. Noob.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Eh, hello? Wrestling is scripted. It has been since DX. Noob.


In '98 when HBK had the belt, he was pretty much running the company. Him losing to Austin was pretty much laying down.


So, :flip


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The answer to that intelligence quiz is the German dude.

*Truth:* Just went to goodwill to see about getting a shitty hockey jersey to put over the goalie chest protector instead of the t-shirt we are using. All they had was a jersey that said DIRTY SOUTH. If it were bigger I would have said fuck it and bought it but it was a little too small.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I made my first GIF with Imageready


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> ^:hb


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> ^:hb


He's bring :hb back, and all the  just don't know how to act...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmaoWTF?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I've basically confirmed that the Basham Brothers are the mystery team coming to IWC tommorrow through some people. I think this might be their first major indy gig since leaving WWE.

EDIT: Wait I think they worked IWA-MS before.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I've basically confirmed that the Basham Brothers are the mystery team coming to IWC tommorrow through some people. I think this might be their first major indy gig since leaving WWE.
> 
> EDIT: Wait I think they worked IWA-MS before.


so there done with WWE?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching The Simpsons. The old episodes are so great.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:



> so there done with WWE?


They got released with a bunch of other dead weight about 2 months ago.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmaoWTF?


It felt like a Timberlake moment. Don't ask me why...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Justin Timberlake moment's are the worse. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Family Guy is on at 9 tonight.


Guess I'm gonna miss iMPACT again:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Life goes on, come of age
Can't hold on, turn the page
Time rolls on, whipe these eyes
Yesterday laughs, tomorrow cries

Truth- The greatest song ever? :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Life goes on, come of age
> Can't hold on, turn the page
> Time rolls on, whipe these eyes
> Yesterday laughs, tomorrow cries
> ...


Greatest Offspring song, yeah. 

Atleast in my books.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

New Breed > TNA

except for maybe LAX


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Greatest Offspring song, yeah.
> 
> Atleast in my books.


Yea, Gone Away is a close second though


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I just wen't into the RAW section and saw a thread with almost 300 replies


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back from school whats up?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

sup Jeff

Truth:..... I think I like Young Buck's new single.....


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have re-arrived.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Some f*cker just reported my rumble links aswell :no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Platt said:


> Some f*cker just reported my rumble links aswell :no:


who is it? i will cuss the guy out for you. whats he's user name? 

hey movement.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Platt said:


> Some f*cker just reported my rumble links aswell :no:


Damn didn't you just make a rant on that shit


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> who is it? i will cuss the guy out for you. whats he's user name?
> 
> hey movement.



Wish i knew might not even be someone from this forum or even someone from a forum im a member of my links are posted everywhere not always by me



Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Damn didn't you just make a rant on that shit


Yep first my wrestlemania links and now my rumble ones wouldn't surprise me to see them all reported soon :cuss:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Well son of a bitch, Platt. Some fucker is a gay little motherfucker. I wouldnt be surprised if it was JKA.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Platt said:


> Some f*cker just reported my rumble links aswell :no:





WCW4Life said:


> It would be totally awesome if I reported all the links in the multimedia section to megaupload and rapidshare.


 

Seriously, that sucks the big one.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Platt said:


> Wish i knew might not even be someone from this forum or even someone from a forum im a member of my links are posted everywhere not always by me
> 
> 
> 
> Yep first my wrestlemania links and now my rumble ones wouldn't surprise me to see them all reported soon :cuss:


oh, but if you do find out, tell me i will cuss the guy out for you. you work you're ass off to get the links, and now there gone. this assclown who got rid of it, needs to get a cap poped up his ass.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-My MSN just went haywire on me. :sad:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I have returned!

Truth: I have spent the last 4 days partying, and that's pretty much it. I'm exhausted.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> oh, but if you do find out, tell me i will cuss the guy out for you. you work you're ass off to get the links, and now there gone. this assclown who got rid of it, needs to get a cap poped up his ass.


Getting capped in the ass is old

now you chop there balls off



EG said:


> Truth: I have returned!
> 
> Truth: I have spent the last 4 days partying, and that's pretty much it. I'm exhausted.


I'm still mad at you for changing your name


OH GOD!!!! I SAW TAKARA IN A BIKINI!!!!! EWWWWW


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> oh, but if you do find out, tell me i will cuss the guy out for you. you work you're ass off to get the links, and now there gone. this assclown who got rid of it, needs to get a cap poped up his ass.


I seriously doubt you could do anything Platt couldn't. He can handle himself on a forum. :no:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I just sneezed 3 times.

What? Afterall this is the tell the truth thread, right?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Well son of a bitch, Platt. Some fucker is a gay little motherfucker. I wouldnt be surprised if it was JKA.


Nice vocabulary.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I seriously doubt you could do anything Platt couldn't. He can handle himself on a forum. :no:


in only trying to help Platt get pay back. remember don't get mad, get even.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^By cursing him out??? That's retarded.


CaLiGula said:


> Nice vocabulary.


lol

*Truth:* Watching Law & Order


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I just sneezed 3 times.
> 
> What? Afterall this is the tell the truth thread, right?


Truth: You're a jackass :hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I threatened Mac in my latest rep comment. :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: About to watch the smallville episode with Kane and ManChin


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Truth: You're a jackass :hb


:hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^By cursing him out??? That's retarded.
> 
> lol
> 
> *Truth:* Watching Law & Order


well its the internet, not real life, other wise i would i kick the guy's ass. what should we do then? stand by and all of platt's links be gone?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Man chin. :lmao



jeffdivalover said:


> well its the internet, not real life, other wise i would i kick the guy's ass. what should we do then? stand by and all of platt's links be gone?


 Its fucked up what they're doing to Platt's links but explain to me how cursing them out does anything in the least bit.



Diesel said:


> Truth - I threatened Mac in my latest rep comment. :$


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: About to watch the smallville episode with Kane and ManChin



No spoilers please


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Which Law and Order are you watching Mac? I'm watching the one on TNT


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Which Law and Order are you watching Mac? I'm watching the one on TNT


Same.

Lenny > Fontana :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Man chin. :lmao
> 
> Its fucked up what they're doing to Platt's links but explain to me how cursing them out does anything in the least bit.


maybe he will run away, which might not work but might make him stop. the worse thing that can happen by cussing him out is nothing. but we need to know who this person is.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Platt said:


> No spoilers please


I know for a fact it will be better than that abortion last week :no:


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Sup, peeps?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> oh, but if you do find out, tell me i will cuss the guy out for you. you work you're ass off to get the links, and now there gone. this assclown who got rid of it, needs to get a cap poped up his ass.


Not cussing out, that's just too much.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Same.
> 
> Lenny > Fontana :$


Fontana is worthless. I hate the girl that plays the ADA in these newer ones too.

:sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I threatened Mac in my latest rep comment. :$


well......see you next week


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

That pounce on Sabu was brutal.




Failing Satire said:


> Not cussing out, that's just too much.


What's happening, Carl?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> well......see you next week


You're leaving until next week? Awesome. Bye.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Not cussing out, that's just too much.


:lmao

Truth: Making a worthless rant. There doesn't seem to be anyone worthy of a "ratings" rant.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Hello, not a lot, don't see you around here much, dude.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Chamillitary mang. If I buy a premium membership dosent it change automatically after the payment is registered and what not, or how does the Admins/Smods/Mods/Royal Dukes of WEF find out who's given 'em money.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I'm almost positive that Cor Von is in next years MITB ladder match. I knew he wouldn't be in this one but with him being a new guy to the WWE I think he'll fit in next year.

A pounce on someone into the ladder should be a relatively fun spot I'd say.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :lmao
> 
> Truth: Making a worthless rant. There doesn't seem to be anyone worthy of a "ratings" rant.


Monty, I've just repped you and out of curiosity - whats my rep power?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I'm almost positive that Cor Von is in next years MITB ladder match. I knew he wouldn't be in this one but with him being a new guy to the WWE I think he'll fit in next year.
> 
> A pounce on someone into the ladder should be a relatively fun spot I'd say.


Pounce from ladder to ladder.


:hb


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

moneyinthebank said:


> and out of curiosity - whats my rep power?


its incredible!:shocked: :side:


i dont know.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Hello, not a lot, don't see you around here much, dude.


I'm a busy man and don't get on during the busy times as much as I'd like.

My girlfriend is 6 months pregnant with our first kid, so with that and work...I'm swamped!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Watching WWF No Way Out 2001


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd mark to see Cor Von run up the ladder ala Shelton and pounce the fuck out of someone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Pounce from ladder to ladder.
> 
> 
> :hb


you kinda lost me on that.

You mean pouncing a ladder and having a guy in front of another ladder and creating a sandwich affect with the guy being squashed in between?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Monty Dipshit Brown will be be out of work this time next year.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

moneyinthebank said:


> I'm a busy man and don't get on during the busy times as much as I'd like.
> 
> My girlfriend is 6 months pregnant with our first kid, so with that and work...I'm swamped!!!!!!!!


Congrats on the kid on the way.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'd mark to see Cor Von run up the ladder ala Shelton and pounce the fuck out of someone.


The guy walks like he's shat himself, so I can't see him sprinting up a ladder!!




Failing Satire said:


> Congrats on the kid on the way.


Thanks man.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If Snitsky still has a job, Brown isn't going to get fired.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I think I have an idea for a banner.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

moneyinthebank said:


> The guy walks like he's shat himself, so I can't see him sprinting up a ladder!!


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Monty Dipshit Brown will be be out of work this time next year.


You're Dead to me



Truth: Pyro is spreading his Kennedy Propaganda via rep images:cuss:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I think I have an idea for a banner.


Spanish Announce Team? JDL's favorite New Jack?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Punk needs to be transfered to SmackDown!.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My DVD's still haven't arrived.

 



Pyro™ said:


> you kinda lost me on that.
> 
> You mean pouncing a ladder and having a guy in front of another ladder and creating a sandwich affect with the guy being squashed in between?


Nah, have 2 ladders set up in the ring, Monty on one, and some other guy on the other ladder. Monty jumps off his ladder and Pounce's the other guy off of his ladder.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Pyro is spreading his Kennedy Propaganda via rep images:cuss:


Damn subliminal messages!! :cuss:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Snitsky > Brown

Everyone > Brown

Seriously.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Monty Dipshit Brown will be be out of work this time next year.


Your opinion doesn't matter.





> Snitsky > Brown
> 
> Everyone > Brown
> 
> Seriously.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Spanish Announce Team? JDL's favorite New Jack?


HBK > New Jack


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> Spanish Announce Team? JDL's favorite New Jack?


You will have to wait and see.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> My DVD's still haven't arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o

Sounds kewl.



> Snitsky > Brown
> 
> Everyone > Brown
> 
> Seriously


I don't think he's bad. He's decent enough in all areas in my opinion.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> HBK > New Jack


Thats more than obvious smart guy.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

It's a shame that some of the best discussions in Wrestling Forum are in the Video Game forum.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MoneyITB your rep power is two + 1 per thousand rep points you have. That bastard Carl repped me as well, and I have no idea what I originally had, so I've no chance of working yours out.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

my rep is being filled with weird pictures and porno


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> MoneyITB your rep power is two + 1 per thousand rep points you have. That bastard Carl repped me as well, and I have no idea what I originally had, so I've no chance of working yours out.


Well, what fucking use are you!!!!?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-My MSN is being extemely gay at the moment.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Pyro is spreading his Kennedy Propaganda via rep images:cuss:


I got proof


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> MoneyITB your rep power is two + 1 per thousand rep points you have. That bastard Carl repped me as well, and I have no idea what I originally had, so I've no chance of working yours out.


I did it on purpose, plus i'd do it again!! :gun: :faint:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Thats more than obvious smart guy.


wait, paper > new jack, dog shit > new jack, me > new jack, :evil: > new jack.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Holt, what browser is that? :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> wait, paper > new jack, dog shit > new jack, me > new jack, :evil: > new jack.


[HIDE="500"]New Jack is your uncle.[/HIDE] I don't know how to use spoiler tags so.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That Kennedy happy birthday pic is a disgrace.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I did it on purpose, plus i'd do it again!! :gun: :faint:


I've heard that quote before....The Simpsons - guy stealing sugar from Homer.



BTW Monty, Best.Rep.Comment.Ever!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Holt, what browser is that? :$


Firefox with a Black japan theme, simple darkman


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

moneyinthebank said:


> I've heard that quote before....The Simpsons - guy stealing sugar from Homer.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Monty, Best.Rep.Comment.Ever!!


Mr Monty does good rep comments


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Mr Monty does good rep comments


I don't know about all that. :/


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Its a ripoff of the brilliant Lashley happy birthday pic.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

My Friend is brain dead, he thinks he can hide a 2-Liter of soda under his 2 shirts to sneak it into the movie theater.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Has anyone here played that Mortal Kombat: Armageddon game?

I'm interested in it. I've always been a fan of the game series, plus it's only around $25, so that only sweetens the deal. But I'd like to know how it is first.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyway peeps, it's been emotional as usual but it's 12.30am here and I have work in the morning. So goodnight to one and all.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Mr Monty does good rep comments


:cuss: :cuss: :frustrate :frustrate   

You know what thats for.

:gun: :faint: :gun: :faint: :gun: :faint:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Firefox with a Black japan theme, simple darkman


o :$

Later MITB.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

What's a guy gotta do to get a banner made around here?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> :cuss: :cuss: :frustrate :frustrate
> 
> You know what thats for.
> 
> :gun: :faint: :gun: :faint: :gun: :faint:


I laughed :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

DAMMIT MONTY! You and your god awful rep comments.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> What's a guy gotta do to get a banner made around here?


Give head.

And Dave, it was funny, everytime i see that pic, i'm gonna think of you. :$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> What's a guy gotta do to get a banner made around here?


Ask someone.

Make me a banner. :side::$


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

BOOM. The Lead! Come on Kansas.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> DAMMIT MONTY! You and your god awful rep comments.


Did you get the Alf treatment too?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I need some new music


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Great now I gotta look at that for awhile, unless I get some Anti/Pro Cena crap thrown around so I can collect red rep so I can kick that off my screen. Jax is not amused.

I got http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/zwoti/scans/thread_gay_midget.jpg


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have played the Armageddon game and it was quite fun. Although I sucked at it compared to my buddies all and all it was an awesome game.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Give head.
> 
> And Dave, it was funny, everytime i see that pic, i'm gonna think of you. :$


If I could get abs like that, I'd be sorted.



Jax said:


> DAMMIT MONTY! You and your god awful rep comments.


Just be glad you didn't get his one Carl


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Monty left me a comment earlier, but it had to do with Scrubs, so I didn't really follow.

But I still laughed. :$


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> If I could get abs like that, I'd be sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> Just be glad you didn't get his one Carl


His was worse? :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: eating chips :yum:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Monty left me a comment earlier, but it had to do with Scrubs, so I didn't really follow.
> 
> But I still laughed. :$


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/zwoti/scans/thread_gay_midget.jpg
There ya go Failing Satire
*
Dammit* Why couldn't I get a scrubs refrence. *I LIKE SCRUBS! NOT MIDGETS IN A TUB!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> oh, but if you do find out, tell me i will cuss the guy out for you.


I know I'm late but................:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Sting are losing 4-3 in the second intermission.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: making GIF's


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*Bobby...Have you been out to Willie Nelson's tour bus?*



CaLiGula said:


>


Colbert should bring back Willie on tonight's episode.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/zwoti/scans/thread_gay_midget.jpg
> There ya go Failing Satire
> *
> Dammit* Why couldn't I get a scrubs refrence. *I LIKE SCRUBS! NOT MIDGETS IN A TUB!*



I got this..


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have learned that Buff Baggwell will be at the next wrestling show I attend on 4/20.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Tatum go kill yourself.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I would have to say thats alittle worse than mine. MrMonty I was going to ask you to just rep me with thinks that I would like to look at for an eternity, but from now on just don't bother repping any more I have enough thanks.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

The bulge is quite hypnotic.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That alf pic is gold. :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v292/zwoti/scans/thread_gay_midget.jpg
> There ya go Failing Satire
> *
> Dammit* Why couldn't I get a scrubs refrence. *I LIKE SCRUBS! NOT MIDGETS IN A TUB!*


I'll know for next time :agree: 



> Monty left me a comment earlier, but it had to do with Scrubs, so I didn't really follow


It was pretty obscure, I thought everyone loved Scrubs on here


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I am not a fan of big ass pics in my rep


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Bobby...Have you been out to Willie Nelson's tour bus?*



Diesel said:


> Colbert should bring back Willie on tonight's episode.


They're probably getting high in his tour bus right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> That Kennedy happy birthday pic is a disgrace.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ludacris and Saliva will both be performing at Mania. Maybe they will perform together.

:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Diesel said:


> That alf pic is gold. :lmao


I have to look at it everyday untill i get like 100 reps.  :frustrate


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> *Tatum* go kill yourself.


Drederick Tatum?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Ludacris and Saliva will both be performing at Mania. Maybe they will perform together.
> 
> :lmao


so is Aretha Franklin


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I have to look at it everyday untill i get like 100 reps.  :frustrate


Yeah dude this is balls. Cmon now Monty if ya find it funny post it in here don't rep people with it, its just mainly stupid looking (the pictures not you) and I don't really feel like looking at that for awhile now.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Anybody want to make me a banner?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Are you fucking kidding me Kansas.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> Yeah dude this is balls. Cmon now Monty if ya find it funny post it in here don't rep people with it, its just mainly stupid looking (the pictures not you) and I don't really feel like looking at that for awhile now.



We got owned. :sad: 

Kudos monty.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> We got owned. :sad:
> 
> Kudos monty.


Yeah I did block it with Firefox, but it's just the principle of the thing. It's obnoxious to see some large picture of lame crap every time you happen to scroll down in your cp.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

If i have to look at that pic, everyone else does too.

I'm gonna rep that pic to a lot of people.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I now have that pic in my rep, and to be honest, I couldn't be happier. 

Best pic I've seen all day. I'm still laughing at it. :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Please not to me.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

yeah adblock works, it got rid of the abusive rep CaL sent me too.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Use firefox and block it.

Oh never mind, I'm late as per usual.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Alf picture?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Please not to me.



After i spread enough rep....:hb


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> If i have to look at that pic, everyone else does too.
> 
> I'm gonna rep that pic to a lot of people.


That would just be pulling off what Monty did, its a handful of asinine to get angry about it and then send it to everyone else, it just continues the chain and encourage others to do it until everyone has like 8 retarded pictures in there rep that last months depending on the rep they get.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I probably would not have gotten the pic if I wouldnt have said anything.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Sting just tied it 4-4 :hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I only have one pic rep and it's Carlito


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> yeah adblock works, it got rid of the abusive rep CaL sent me too.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Damn Kingston scored, 5-4 in the third


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Yeah dude this is balls. Cmon now Monty if ya find it funny post it in here don't rep people with it, its just mainly stupid looking (the pictures not you) and I don't really feel like looking at that for awhile now.





jax_the_ax said:


> Yeah I did block it with Firefox, but it's just the principle of the thing. It's obnoxious to see some large picture of lame crap every time you happen to scroll down in your cp.


Apologies for thinking you might see the funny side of it. Considering all you seem to do is post randomly and gimmicky, I was of the opinion you were light-hearted. I am quite sure that, even without your firefox, it would not have affected your enjoyment of looking through your rep comments, again. 

I'll apologise for clearly twisting your panties right up your ass. It's up to you to go get a tweezers, grab a mirror, and deftly get them back out.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Apologies for thinking you might see the funny side of it. Considering all you seem to do is post randomly and gimmicky, I was of the opinion you were light-hearted. I am quite sure that, even without your firefox, it would not have affected your enjoyment of looking through your rep comments, again.
> 
> I'll apologise for clearly twisting your panties right up your ass. It's up to you to go get a tweezers, grab a mirror, and deftly get them back out.


I was just upset is all, I don't want this to turn into some big turn were we go back and forth insulting one's mothers and what not lets just put it behind us. Water under the bridge. Ehandshake? By the way taking all rep red or green to get it moved down :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: the bible is way too long to read


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

What a game, oh what a game. Finish em' off Kansas.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I was just upset is all, I don't want this to turn into some big turn were we go back and forth insulting one's mothers and what not lets just put it behind us. Water under the bridge. Ehandshake? By the way taking all rep red or green to get it moved down :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: Failing Satire is a poo finger


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-You have to love watching Austin and The Game go at it in the 2 out of 3 falls match at No Way Out 2001.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Truth: Failing Satire is a poo finger


I second that


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Truth: Failing Satire is a poo finger


He is Welsh :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

He has done nothing to me. :hb


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Blame Dave.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Just watched Smallville for the first time


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Blame Dave.


Or Canada, Brye was it the one with ashley and *Kane*?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Found a picture that had me laughing my ever-loving ass off. Should I post it in here? Sure why not?

By the way this is not racist just funny as fucking hell.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Don't blame Canuck land. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Or Canada, Brye was it the one with ashley and *Kane*?


Yeah. The only reason I watched was for Ashley. But now Im gonna be hooked on this show for the rest of my life


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah. The only reason I watched was for Ashley. But now Im gonna be hooked on this show for the rest of my life


My friend is big into it, once I saw Kane was gonna be there I had to see it, I knew I would miss it so I had it to record on DVR.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* It's only 9 pm here but I'm really tired


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Found a picture that had me laughing my ever-loving ass off. Should I post it in here? Sure why not?
> 
> By the way this is not racist just funny as fucking hell.


I'm offended


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Who's Dave when he's at home?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Cowie said:


> Who's Dave when he's at home?


MrMonty, he's a bad man.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Found a picture that had me laughing my ever-loving ass off. Should I post it in here? Sure why not?
> 
> By the way this is not racist just funny as fucking hell.



I usually find these things funny but It just isn't


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Fucking hell. Bestedea released an update for Oblivion taking away the duplicating glitch. I only started doing that glitch for 3 days before it's taken away. I'm pissed.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

If that time is right on my last post and the time is right on my comp it just took nearly 5 minutes to refresh.

Yep. 4 minutes to refresh a fucking page.

It's quicker to fucking reply and it gets refreshed at the same time.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MrMonty is not a bad man  

Truth: I'd swear chicken balls are made out of the finest most luxurious chickens ever to walk the farm.

Not rats at all.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm starving. I could use some ranch Cornnuts.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I think I'll be watching SmallVille alot now


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- I think I'll be watching SmallVille alot now


Madam Man chin got you hooked huh


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'd try this BBQ rat from Cambodia. Looks kind of good actually.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- I think I'll be watching SmallVille alot now


I hope to get into it also, after tonights episode, I'll be taking off soon here to watch it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Madam Man chin got you hooked huh


Yeah she did :$. I sent you a PM about it to get a little backstory


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> If that time is right on my last post and the time is right on my comp it just took nearly 5 minutes to refresh.
> 
> Yep. 4 minutes to refresh a fucking page.
> 
> It's quicker to fucking reply and it gets refreshed at the same time.


Dial Up: Gotta love it, eh? 

:sad:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I got to hug the following...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I hope by the time I go to RAW in may

1.Carlito has the IC title
2.The WGTT is on tv regularly
3.Triple H is back
4.HBK is champ
5.I can buy a New Breed shirt


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I forgot TNA was on.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

KU Wins! lol @ all of you haters.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth: TNA is dead until they get rid of Vince Russo.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I'd try this BBQ rat from Cambodia. Looks kind of good actually.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> I hope to get into it also, after tonights episode, I'll be taking off soon here to watch it.


It was a decent episode, the Zod saga of last year was fucking amazing


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: I hope by the time I go to RAW in may
> 
> 1.*Carlito has the IC title*
> 2.The WGTT is on tv regularly
> ...


:no: 

How people find Carlito interesting nowadays baffles me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am logging off.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Diesel said:


> Dial Up: Gotta love it, eh?
> 
> :sad:


Actually I'm not on dial up.
http://www.speedtest.net/result/103114009.png


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Actually I'm not on dial up.
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/103114009.png


Hm. I wonder why it took so long for you to refresh, then. Your connection seems pretty good from that result pic.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* New Jack was on a wrestling radio webcast tonight and I missed it. Fuck.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :no:
> 
> How people find Carlito interesting nowadays baffles me.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


>


Carlito is not cool


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Diesel said:


> Hm. I wonder why it took so long for you to refresh, then. Your connection seems pretty good from that result pic.


The connection is awesome considering I live rural Tasmania and had to use the Melbourne server to connect. I have the best connection available in my area and I pay quite big bucks for it too. Internet is a complete rip off in Australia.

EDIT: And its fine now?? *scratches head* WF just hates me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Carlito's worthless.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* New Jack was on a wrestling radio webcast tonight and I missed it. Fuck.


Did you catch Crosby's goal where he destroyed 4 Canadiens and then scored? If not, you gotta see it.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: I'm hungry


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Carlito is not cool


 



CaLiGula said:


> Carlito's worthless.


:sad:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did you catch Crosby's goal where he destroyed 4 Canadiens and then scored? If not, you gotta see it.


Nah I was listening to the game on the radio before and am just chilling now. I'm sure I'll get about 5 replays of it before this time tommorow.

*Truth:* This place should be turned into a fucking WARZONE any minute with 200 disgruntled former WF members.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Nah I was listening to the game on the radio before and am just chilling now. I'm sure I'll get about 5 replays of it before this time tommorow.
> 
> *Truth:* This place should be turned into a fucking WARZONE any minute with 200 disgruntled former WF members.


It happened on March 16 :side: Are they seriously playing Montreal tonight as well?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Haha someone just rang the house looking for my husband. Except my husband is at work. Someone then tells me they rang work and they said he had left for the day. SPRUNG!! Do you think he is with his girlfriend? The someone tried to backtrack and say maybe they meant he was out to lunch.:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: who is JKA?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: who is JKA?


:shocked:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> :shocked:


i know, all i hear is about this and that about him, but what is the big deal about him?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ JKA is a pro wrestling champion who everyone likes to make fun of because they are jealous. He has been DWA champ for like 2 years now. He got banned because he was too real for the people on this forum.



AMPLine4Life said:


> It happened on March 16 :side: Are they seriously playing Montreal tonight as well?


Oh, damn they are playing the Islanders actually. I guess I wasn't thinking when I said that.

I watch pretty much all the games so I'm sure I saw it, just can't really think of it now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JKA is Pyro's nickname.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

JKA is also bigshow55, who is JKA's biggest fan. He is Stevienightheat as well, JKA's greatest enemy.

I think he's one of his own girlfriends and promoters too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey TTT.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: this JKA guy sounds like a real loser.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: the rant about JKA/Stevienightheat fight(before anyone knew they were the same person) should go in the classic rant section. It was great.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Hey TTT.



you say hi to a thread?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

That thread is in classic rants actually. It's at the very top of the first page.



jeffdivalover said:


> truth: this JKA guy sounds like a real loser.


I don't care if you want to make fun of me, my family, or my friends. But when you make fun of Joe Kills All and I'm around, I just can't let that happen.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Hey EG. Havent seen you in a while. sup?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> /\ JKA is a pro wrestling champion who everyone likes to make fun of because they are jealous. He has been DWA champ for like 2 years now. He got banned because he was too real for the people on this forum.
> 
> 
> Oh, damn they are playing the Islanders actually. I guess I wasn't thinking when I said that.
> ...


As a Canes fan, I need the Pens to win that game.

It was an amazing goal IMO. Here's a video to refresh your memory or if you didn't catch it. It's the first goal/highlight:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azPqOXQu0iY


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry to tell you but the Pens just lost 3-1

That goal was pretty decent, can't remember it for some reason.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> That thread is in classic rants actually. It's at the very top of the first page.
> 
> 
> I don't care if you want to make fun of me, my family, or my friends. But when you make fun of Joe Kills All and I'm around, I just can't let that happen.


Oops I missed it. :$ Quite possibly my favorite rant ever, just plain great.



> Truth- Hey EG. Havent seen you in a while. sup?


Not too much dude, I just got back from my spring break vacation, it was a great time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EG said:


> Oops I missed it. :$ Quite possibly my favorite rant ever, just plain great.
> 
> 
> 
> *Not too much dude, I just got back from my spring break vacation, it was a great time. *


Sweet. I dont get a spring vacation till April . You seemed like you had a good time though


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Sorry to tell you but the Pens just lost 3-1
> 
> That goal was pretty decent, can't remember it for some reason.


Damnit. Oh well, the Canes won so I guess nothing changes. Thanks for the score.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I miss you more then Michael Bay missed the mark when he made Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Where do we vote for classic rants? Deflin's JKA rant needs to be in.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Where do we vote for classic rants? Deflin's JKA rant needs to be in.


In the WE MUST STAND! thread.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Anyone still have a link to it? Delfin?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nobody votes. Rajah puts whatever he wants into classic rants. You can thank me for finding the Stevienightheat rant.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Does any mod actually believe in the Indy shows rule? It seems like they are all "Just enforcing it".


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Does any mod actually believe in the Indy shows rule? It seems like they are all "Just enforcing it".


Yeah, it was kinda weird that Mikie was the only mod to defend it. Every other media mod just kinda ignored the thread.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, it was kinda weird that Mikie was the only mod to defend it. Every other media mod just kinda ignored the thread.


I think I know why.

Because it's a bullshit rule.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I could care less honestly.

And I can move threads into the Classic Rants forum too, so FU for not including me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What rule?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Steve Austins "All Grown Up" Video is AWESOME!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I could care less honestly.
> 
> And I can move threads into the Classic Rants forum too, so FU for not including me.


Can you find the JKA one? I think it was near the start of December.



Pyro™ said:


> What rule?


The no full Indy shows for 6 months rule.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm about to burn a new mixed CD.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth!* I'm e-naked.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth!* I'm e-naked.


Hey Chris. Sup?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: My eyes are tired...:side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: My eyes are tired...:side:


hi tempest whats up?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- The New DX can be funny if they want but too often they choose the easy way out.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Can you find the JKA one? I think it was near the start of December.
> 
> 
> 
> The no full Indy shows for 6 months rule.


A few months back I moved it back to Rants. I'm suprised no one found it.

I had someone rep me from that thread, but it's long gone now.
I'm sure Super Delfin and/or CaLIGula were repped from that thread. You'll need to search your User CP and look for it. That would be the easy way.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> A few months back I moved it back to Rants. I'm suprised no one found it.
> 
> I had someone rep me from that thread, but it's long gone now.
> I'm sure Super Delfin and/or CaLIGula were repped from that thread. You'll need to search your User CP and look for it. That would be the easy way.


Oh yeah. I forgot about that. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I could care less honestly.
> 
> And I can move threads into the Classic Rants forum too, so FU for not including me.






> Truth- The New DX can be funny if they want but too often they choose the easy way out.


The segment when they impersonated the Mcmahon's was hilarious. Everything else was horrible.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> hi tempest whats up?


Hey, I'm just sitting here thinking about my amazing acting skills.....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> The segment when they impersonated the Mcmahon's was hilarious. Everything else was horrible.


They had some other funny stuff that I can't remember off the top of my head. Besides messing with Vince's microphone. That was more Vince (who is always hilarious) though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> A few months back I moved it back to Rants. I'm suprised no one found it.
> 
> I had someone rep me from that thread, but it's long gone now.
> I'm sure Super Delfin and/or CaLIGula were repped from that thread. You'll need to search your User CP and look for it. That would be the easy way.


The oldest rep I have showing in my User CP is from 3/5/07


:sad:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> The segment when they impersonated the Mcmahon's was hilarious. Everything else was horrible.


The segment when they chased Coach throughout the arena was funny as hell and also the thing they did with Cryme Tyme.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> The segment when they chased Coach throughout the arena was funny as hell and also the thing they did with Cryme Tyme.


And when Shawn Superkicked all those guys at Cyber Sunday. :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Hey, I'm just sitting here thinking about my amazing acting skills.....


cool . guess what i got on my math test recently you will be shocked, and on histroy too. Oh yeah in basketball i got 20 points today which is average to me. 

truth: Lakers won! kobe gets 60+ not shocked.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Brye, sorry I got distracted with somethin' else.

*Truth!* I'm bored.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey Brye, sorry I got distracted with somethin' else.
> 
> *Truth!* I'm bored.


I am too, And I dont feel like doing BTB work


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sup Temp.


jeffdivalover said:


> cool . guess what i got on my math test recently you will be shocked, and on histroy too.


OMG OMG OMG!!!!!


BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey Brye, sorry I got distracted with somethin' else.
> 
> *Truth!* I'm bored.


Copier! 

I'm more bored.:sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sup Temp.
> 
> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!
> 
> ...


histroy - 96/100 A 

math - 26/100 F


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sup Temp.
> 
> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!
> 
> ...


What am I not fun to talk to?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> And when Shawn Superkicked all those guys at Cyber Sunday. :lmao


They didn't put it on the DX DVD.


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Brian did you see your girl Ashley on Smallville tonight?? I have to admit she did an okay job... she reminded me of my girl Victoria Pratt. <3




jeffdivalover said:


> cool . guess what i got on my math test recently you will be shocked, and on histroy too. Oh yeah in basketball i got 20 points today which is average to me.
> 
> truth: Lakers won! kobe gets 60+ not shocked.


I'm guessing it was a good grade.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> The oldest rep I have showing in my User CP is from 3/5/07
> 
> 
> :sad:


Ha.

For you, and WCW, I will do this one time.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=301711

:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*LMAO!!!!!*



jeffdivalover said:


> histroy - 96/100 A
> 
> *math - 26/100 F*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I think that's a sign to focus more on Math, and less on Sabrina.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Ha.
> 
> For you, and WCW, I will do this one time.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Hey Brian did you see your girl Ashley on Smallville tonight?? I have to admit she did an okay job... she reminded me of my girl Victoria Pratt. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


histroy 96/100 A 

math - 26/100 F  

i never study for any test, i got one tomarrow on science and i didn't study today.

how was you're day?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> histroy - 96/100 A
> 
> math - 26/100 F


Fuck man, I feel your pain. I am really bad in math... English and Science were always my best classes. History I did good but not like in English.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I think that's a sign to focus more on Math, and less on Sabrina.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Ha.
> 
> For you, and WCW, I will do this one time.
> 
> ...


:hb 

Damn, that was pretty long ago.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> histroy 96/100 A
> 
> math - 26/100 F
> 
> ...


26% :shocked:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> histroy - 96/100 A
> 
> math - 26/100 F


Fuck up.


Brye said:


> What am I not fun to talk to?





Diesel said:


> I think that's a sign to focus more on Math, and less on Sabrina.


He printed out a picture of Sabrina to keep in his wallet and in his bookbag. Like a goodluck picture.

He would love the Yahoo convo we had.:side:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> histroy 96/100 A
> 
> math - 26/100 F
> 
> ...


I never study either. I the first time I truly studied was when I got the college for my Psych Final. We had to remember mostly definitions so I had to study for that since my memory re-call fuckin sucks...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He printed out a picture of Sabrina to keep in his wallet and in his bookbag. Like a goodluck picture.
> 
> He would love the Yahoo convo we had.:side:


Is this a serious statement?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Yahoo convo? :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Fuck man, I feel your pain. I am really bad in math... English and Science were always my best classes. History I did good but not like in English.


English im getting a B which im happy with, Science im getting a D, but next test it will be raised to a C or maybe even a B, i understand it. Math needs to be killed, oh yeah 26 on that test was better then this idiot girl in my class, she only got one question right, she got 2% lol.

headliner what are you talking about?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who the hell uses Yahoo?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

On the RAW episode where DX comes back someone is holding up a sign that says "Lex Luger" and has an arrow pointing down. :lmao


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> English im getting a B which im happy with, Science im getting a D, but next test it will be raised to a C or maybe even a B, i understand it. Math needs to be killed, oh yeah 26 on that test was better then this idiot girl in my class, she only got one question right, she got 2% lol.
> 
> headliner what are you talking about?


Well all I can say is that it takes longer to grasp the info for some people...but damn.....2%? :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> On the RAW episode where DX comes back someone is holding up a sign that says "Lex Luger" and has an arrow pointing down. :lmao


PROVE IT!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> PROVE IT!


I see my word means a whole lot. :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MSN convo, you mean?

:argh:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Is this a serious statement?


I tried to keep a straight face. But I failed.:sad:


> What Yahoo convo?:side:


private convo:side:


jeffdivalover said:


> headliner what are you talking about?


She put you on her ignore list. Oh damn.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I sometimes love cheesy movies...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Who the hell uses Yahoo?


Her


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I see my word means a whole lot. :$


Your word means more than JKA's but less than Shawn Michaels'.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Your word means more than JKA's but less than Shawn Michaels'.


Shawn Michaels has never told a lie.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MSN > Yahoo

:agree:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Her


You


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's embarrassing.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=329785

That's a good one.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Well all I can say is that it takes longer to grasp the info for some people...but damn.....2%? :no:


yeah, 2% i said to myself "holy shit this girl is a idiot, and 2% damn". the highest score i ever gotton on a test in my math class this year is a 90 which was like the first test of the year. i don't ever pay attention in that class all i do is draw pictures and my drawing skills suck. i showed my friend jerry a picture i drew he asks me "were you high when you drew this?" i told him no, which was the truth i suck at drawing. Tempest do you have good drawing skills?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Watching ROH on TV. A priveledge.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> You


:angry:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :angry:


Bobby Lashley is all business in your sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just woke up and I'm downloading south park season 11 episode 3.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Shawn Michaels has never told a lie.


Damn right. When he says he's fuckin superman, he's fuckin superman.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMP:

http://www.mmanews.com/pride/Update-On-The-Sale-Of-PRIDE-To-The-Fertitta-Brothers.html

Truth - Nice.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow, the announcer during the NCAA Game just said, "Head and shoulder move, no dandruff."


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, 2% i said to myself "holy shit this girl is a idiot, and 2% damn". the highest score i ever gotton on a test in my math class this year is a 90 which was like the first test of the year. i don't ever pay attention in that class all i do is draw pictures and my drawing skills suck. i showed my friend jerry a picture i drew he asks me "were you high when you drew this?" i told him no, which was the truth i suck at drawing. Tempest do you have good drawing skills?


Yes I draw very well thank you  just click that deviantart link in my siggy and check out my gallery. I have a few sketches in there.  [/cheap plug]


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

if i could create a match(type) then it would be a *TRIPLE THREAT IRONMAN MATCH!!*

:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> AMP:
> 
> http://www.mmanews.com/pride/Update-On-The-Sale-Of-PRIDE-To-The-Fertitta-Brothers.html
> 
> Truth - Nice.


I like that they're keeping it a separate brand. Now Pride can be used as a feeder system of sorts to UFC. Of course all the potential big name fights makes me cream myself.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3809834&postcount=38


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> if i could create a match(type) then it would be a *TRIPLE THREAT IRONMAN MATCH!!*
> 
> :agree:


Ring of Honor had a four way Ironman once. Awesome match.

:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:
 

> Ring of Honor had a four way Ironman once. Awesome match.
> 
> :side:


PROVE IT!

No seriously, what show was that and who was involved?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Ring of Honor had a four way Ironman once. Awesome match.
> 
> :side:


i dont watch Ring of Honor..so..:side: whatever.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> PROVE IT!
> 
> No seriously, what show was that and who was involved?


Low Ki, Doug Williams, Chris Daniels, and Spanky.

Crowning A Champion.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Yes I draw very well thank you  just click that deviantart link in my siggy and check out my gallery. I have a few sketches in there.  [/cheap plug]


ok, but i really do suck alot, i been trying to get better. Friday is going to be a long day for me. Tempest which match are you looking forward to mania? mine is hbk vs cena.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Bleh


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Low Ki, Doug Williams, Chris Daniels, and Spanky.
> 
> Crowning A Champion.


Sounds good to me. Gracias.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Low Ki, Doug Williams, Chris Daniels, and Spanky.
> 
> Crowning A Champion.


What he said.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

just scored 227 on stick cricket.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok, but i really do suck alot, i been trying to get better. Friday is going to be a long day for me. Tempest which match are you looking forward to mania? mine is hbk vs cena.


I'm not really looking forward to any of the matches...the only one I'm mildly interested in is the MIB match.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Low Ki, Doug Williams, Chris Daniels, and Spanky.
> 
> Crowning A Champion.


That match up is so damn underrated to bad Ki's title reign was crap.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Bobby Lashley is all business in your sig.


If only I get can the gif more clear.:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> That match up is so damn underrated to bad Ki's title reign was crap.


One of my favorite ROH matches.

Xavier never should have been champion.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm out guys, goodnight.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> One of my favorite ROH matches.
> 
> Xavier never should have been champion.


I hated Xavier he was the worst ROH World Champion by far.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> I'm out guys, goodnight.


bye tempest, and awesome drawings btw.

truth: im bored.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm really annoyed that they patched Oblivion and removed the dupe glitch. That was an awesome glitch.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Godfather Blakhand for Wii > God of War 2


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:side:

still no warzone.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Godfather Blakhand for Wii > God of War 2


Damn


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao I love this radio show

"WWE announced that Wrestlemania 24 is going to take place at the Citrus Bowl in Orlando"

"Oh man I thought it was going to take place in the Impact Zone"

"That would be awesome"


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Night, Tempest.

Well this is just great. Chamillionaire's CD was supposed to come out March 27th and now I find out that it is not coming out that date and there is no rescheduled release date. Also his website has been down for like two weeks, so I have no idea whats going on.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Damn


Yea, and you know how much I love ancient Greek mythology.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Godfather Blakhand for Wii > God of War 2


Your location implys that you are a deadbeat dad. Are you a deadbeat dad?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :side:
> 
> still no warzone.


true. this warzone will never happen who does JKA have on his side besides failers?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thinking about getting Godfather: Mob Wars for PSP.


:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao I love this radio show
> 
> "WWE announced that Wrestlemania 24 is going to take place at the Citrus Bowl in Orlando"
> 
> ...


Kent Jones would die.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Your location implys that you are a deadbeat dad. Are you a deadbeat dad?


Of course, Im black. Its in my generic code

AMP, is this radio show online?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> true. this warzone will never happen who does JKA have on his side besides failers?


JKA has nobody on his side. The guy spews nothing but bullshit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Of course, Im black. Its in my generic code
> 
> AMP, is this radio show online?


yup. Betweentheropes.com. It airs live every Wednesday from 10-12 but I'm just now getting around to listening to it. It's by far my favorite radio show on the internet. Mike (KK_UK) also listens to it regularly as well thanks to me 

Another quote:

"Edge has a myspace? What a ****"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> true. this warzone will never happen who does JKA have on his side besides failers?


You.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> JKA has nobody on his side. The guy spews nothing but bullshit.


yeah, we got nothing to worry about. unless he hacks the site, bans all the mods, makes himself the admin, we got nothing to worry about. The guy is just BS, the warzone omg im so scared ***ends Sarcasm***

only in math headliner, and at drawings but not in life.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> yup. Betweentheropes.com. It airs live every Wednesday from 10-12 but I'm just now getting around to listening to it. It's by far my favorite radio show on the internet. Mike (KK_UK) also listens to it regularly as well thanks to me
> 
> Another quote:
> 
> "Edge has a myspace? What a ****"


Fritz, Dickerman & Vito > Everything, lol:agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

From IGN's review of godfather on the wii said:


> More importantly than the countless actions or IR control itself is the fact that the motion control just feels fun, and if you take nothing else from review, just take that one point - the motion control is truly fun to use. I found myself actually being a dick in the game simply because it was fun to grab hold of a smart-ass passerby, shout some amazingly generic Italian lingo at my TV screen, and throw him to the ground. I didn't have anything against him… I just wanted to throw a guy, so I did


:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Godfather mob wars for the psp was pretty good it was one of my fav games for the psp. Gamefly now has godfather dons edition for the ps3 I'm getting that one next I didn't like sonic for the ps3 that one disappointed me.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i have the godfather game on Ps2 :side: ...Its a great game!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

SaMi. said:


> Fritz, Dickerman & Vito > Everything, lol:agree:


!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You rock SaMi.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao


:ns


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!! You rock SaMi.


 :hb 

Random Truth-i dont watch Smallville


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> :hb
> 
> Random Truth-i dont watch Smallville


Well, then you can't be JKA.

seriously, in every different gimmick he's had, he always admits that he likes shows based on Superman. Every damn time. And he wonders how we figure him out.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Finally got my gif black and white.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Finally got my gif black and white.


Is that from Final Battle?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Well, then you can't be JKA.
> 
> seriously, in every different gimmick he's had, he always admits that he likes shows based on Superman. Every damn time. And he wonders how we figure him out.


And horror movies.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did anyone get a PM from the latest registered user "Simon Phoenix" asking to copy and paste the link for Raw since he cant get into the media section?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is that from Final Battle?


:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> And horror movies.


Yeah, that too. And he's partial to diva gifs.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Did anyone get a PM from the latest registered user "Simon Phoenix" asking to copy and paste the link for Raw since he cant get into the media section?


I just did as well. 

He ain't getting nothing unless I get something in return.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :agree:


Sweet, I'm downloading that show now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I just did as well.
> 
> He ain't getting nothing unless I get something in return.


I knew it. You should give him one half of the link and tell him to figure out the rest.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I knew it. You should give him one half of the link and tell him to figure out the rest.


Naw, I just told him to make 100 posts and spam all he wants.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sweet, I'm downloading that show now.


Awesome main event and tag match with the Briscoes vs. KOW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Yup that is the same PM I got WCW4Life.


Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Naw, I just told him to make 100 posts and spam all he wants.


:sad:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao


~____~

:no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm back. 

No one noticed I left for a few. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That may or may not be JKA based on some research I did.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LOL Yup that is the same PM I got WCW4Life.
> 
> :sad:


Looks like someone already gave to him. Dammit.

And according to him I follow the rules like a gospel.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Awesome main event and tag match with the Briscoes vs. KOW.


I'm downloading it pretty much for the main event because I heard the match was pretty good and the atmosphere was amazing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> That may or may not be JKA based on some research I did.


Probably is. He'd be stupid enough to do that.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm banning him.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I'm banning him.


Well he already got what he wanted, so it really doesn't matter now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: watching raw :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I'm banning him.


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

"I'm sure they're going to have special effects for Taker's entrance at Mania"

"Do they have special effects to make Batista a good wrestler?"


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: its almost friday yay!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> "I'm sure they're going to have special effects for Taker's entrance at Mania"
> 
> "Do they have special effects to make Batista a good wrestler?"


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Well he already got what he wanted, so it really doesn't matter now.


He PM'd you back saying he got it?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> "I'm sure they're going to have special effects for Taker's entrance at Mania"
> 
> "Do they have special effects to make Batista a good wrestler?"


:hb


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> "I'm sure they're going to have special effects for Taker's entrance at Mania"
> 
> "Do they have special effects to make Batista a good wrestler?"


Cold blooded.

*Truth:* My Danielson gif is not coming out right.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He PM'd you back saying he got it?


Yep, he then said I follow the rules like a gospel.



JDL said:


> truth: its almost friday yay!


You sould like a little kid that doesn't like first grade.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


That reminds me, here is your badge.










Don't give links to people who don't have access to the forum. That is defeating the purpose.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> That reminds me, here is your badge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I get one too?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think that dude already rejoined and private messaging. Probably for more media. Might really be JKA....
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=160646


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* This thread really needs a name change considering its basically a General Discussion thread.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Yep, he then said I follow the rules like a gospel.
> 
> 
> 
> You sould like a little kid that doesn't like first grade.


i know, but friday will be a good day for me.
smackdown, laker game, weekend is here, but i got work  i got to tape sd, and part of the laker game.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> That reminds me, here is your badge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who me? I told him to get 100 posts.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: JKA might be the guy getting rid of Platt's links.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I think that dude already rejoined and private messaging. Probably for more media. Might really be JKA....
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=160646


Yeah, I just saw that too. This site really needs to have new members take an IQ test bfore they are allowed to use the forum.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> i know, but friday will be a good day for me.
> smackdown, laker game, weekend is here, but i got work  i got to tape sd, and part of the laker game.


HAHAHAHA, My job is so great! I never get to work nights or over five hours. I also get any day I want off for anything I want. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA and all I do is wave at people.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: someone had a laser pointer on Benoit right before he tapped


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: BTR IS INTERVIEWING BOBBY LASHLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Fuck, I HATE it when these idiots make me browse the forum through my Mod CP.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Do I get one too?


I've banned you before, so why not?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> I've banned you before, so why not?


Awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:yum:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> truth: someone had a laser pointer on Benoit right before he tapped


He didn't tap, he was smashing a bug on the mat. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He didn't tap, he was smashing a bug on the mat. :side:


I believe it.

"There is a rumor that Lashley may jump to Raw sometime after Mania"

"Lashley is going to jump to Raw? Aw man you might as well just rip the heart and soul right out of ECW"


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> HAHAHAHA, My job is so great! I never get to work nights or over five hours. I also get any day I want off for anything I want. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA and all I do is wave at people.


i only work fridays, and saturdays. it's not that bad.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> i only work fridays, and saturdays. it's not that bad.


Awful.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He didn't tap, he was smashing a bug on the mat. :side:


he must of really wanted it to die



AMPLine4Life said:


> I believe it.
> 
> "There is a rumor that Lashley may jump to Raw sometime after Mania"
> 
> "Lashley is going to jump to Raw? Aw man you might as well just rip the heart and soul right out of ECW"


that would be stupid as hell


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ He did. He hated that bug for disrespecting his ring.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3810110&postcount=37

He's been here less than a day and he's complaining about threads getting closed too soon. I'm going to go ahead and guess that he's JKA.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching The Simpsons.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25LceCPO1ys

This dude is hilarious.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Awful.


7 - 3am but trust me its not that bad. and i can take a vaction when ever i want.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^^ He did. He hated that bug for disrespecting his ring.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3810110&postcount=37
> 
> He's been here less than a day and he's complaining about threads getting closed too soon. I'm going to go ahead and guess that he's JKA.


I responded to him :hb

I don't think he's JKA (yet) but he's probably a rejoiner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25LceCPO1ys
> 
> This dude is hilarious.


Unless he's Kent Jones, then he's not hilarious, he's only funny.

"Who's doing the face turn Edge or Orton?"

"Orton"

"Orton? Nobodies gonna cheer Orton they hate that guy. People never cheer the gay guy"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Unless he's Kent Jones, then he's not hilarious, he's only funny.
> 
> "Who's doing the face turn Edge or Orton?"
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/bulletin_read?id=qWckM99rZg0&user=k3nttna


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Watching impact team 3d showed the wwe, wcw and ecw tag title I didn't think that they could show those titles on tna tv.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> "Orton? Nobodies gonna cheer Orton they hate that guy. People never cheer the gay guy"


Well, they don't really boo him either.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/bulletin_read?id=qWckM99rZg0&user=k3nttna


I believe it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He didn't tap, he was smashing a bug on the mat. :side:


he must of really wanted it to die



AMPLine4Life said:


> I believe it.
> 
> "There is a rumor that Lashley may jump to Raw sometime after Mania"
> 
> "Lashley is going to jump to Raw? Aw man you might as well just rip the heart and soul right out of ECW"


that would be stupid as hell


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Well, they don't really boo him either.


He'll get less reaction as a face than he does as a heel.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Finlay loves to fight, PTK loves to type


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Finlay loves to fight, PTK loves to type


PTK vs. KK_UK: PARAGRAPHS ON A POLE MATCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> PTK vs. KK_UK: PARAGRAPHS ON A POLE MATCH!!!!!!!!


I'd buy it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> PTK vs. KK_UK: PARAGRAPHS ON A POLE MATCH!!!!!!!!


BUYRATES!!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> PTK vs. KK_UK: PARAGRAPHS ON A POLE MATCH!!!!!!!!


LMAO

I need a site with Rashad Evans and Rampage PSDs, cutting the image myself is a female dog


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I got to go. Good night, all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve Blackman's entrance song has less charisma than he does.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG58qKADUCE


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

good night KIF


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> "Orton? Nobodies gonna cheer Orton they hate that guy. People never cheer the gay guy"


they cheered for goldust.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Steve Blackman's entrance song has less charisma than he does.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG58qKADUCE


I didn't know there was such a thing as negative charisma. huh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goldy had charisma though, Orton doesn't.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Steve Blackman's entrance song has less charisma than he does.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MG58qKADUCE


That song gets me PUMPED!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

What a fuckin' Warzone this is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T2oi31GN8A

This song seriously gets me PUMPED. It makes me want to step into the OCTAGON!

Truth- Ken Shamrock was seriously over at one point in his WWF career. He could have been big.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's been 24 hours, and I can safely say this place is not a warzone.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It's been 24 hours, and I can safely say this place is not a warzone.


JKA is full of bs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MVP's music is balla. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF965bc8OV4&mode=related&search=

"I'm fly like a pelican"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I should call JKA and ask him where the Warzone is. I still have his number.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> JKA is full of bs.


Yes, we have known this for some time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, he did mess up the WWE section earlier. Maybe thats what he was talking about.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> MVP's music is balla.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF965bc8OV4&mode=related&search=
> 
> "I'm fly like a pelican"


Vince needs to buy the rights to Ballin......NOW











I knew Warrior was a fruit


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T2oi31GN8A
> 
> This song seriously gets me PUMPED. It makes me want to step into the OCTAGON!
> 
> Truth- Ken Shamrock was seriously over at one point in his WWF career. He could have been big.


I forgot how bad ass his music is.

I actually wouldn't mind him as a legend in SVR2008, just so I could give that music to my CAW.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yes, we have known this for some time.


just speaking the truth.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Well, he did mess up the WWE section earlier. Maybe thats what he was talking about.


And the TNA section :cuss:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And the TNA section :cuss:


 Bet you had a great time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I knew Warrior was a fruit


That's the most overused comedy gif ever....but still funny.

You should've had the moment when Hogan came though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Bet you had a great time.


Actually it was only 3 threads and I closed all of them within seconds saving everyone from the horrifying pictures. 

The best GIF is Savage dropping the elbow, Hogan getting up, and the text "Asshole"


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: i don't wan't to go to school tomorrow


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Actually it was only 3 threads and I closed all of them within seconds saving everyone from the horrifying pictures.
> 
> The best GIF is Savage dropping the elbow, Hogan getting up, and the text "Asshole"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


>


That might be the worst ending of all time.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

We are the biggest unranked forum on the internet.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

does anyone know where I can find a website with music video torrents


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> We are the biggest unranked forum on the internet.


Doesn't suprise me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> We are the biggest unranked forum on the internet.


bubba T do you want to see where were ranked in 100 top wrestling sites?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Any one seen last nights south park? i taught it was ok I loved the ending. I'm downloading it know I all ready have every episode on dvd. I'm also getting the pilot and other stuff to make a dvd with bonus stuff.

Pyro have you seen sin city yet?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

"Get out of my face!"

"I'll get inside your face! *heatbutts him*"

Heh, I love that part of that commercial.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why isn't this forum ranked


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> bubba T do you want to see where were ranked in 100 top wrestling sites?


Let's see it.

Cal, refer to my thread in Anything.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3810244#post3810244


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still laugh at that Hogan/Savage gif.

lol at dude in the WWE section replying to any & everything to try & get 100 posts. He's almost there. Still dont think he will get in the media section.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> "Get out of my face!"
> 
> "I'll get inside your face! *heatbutts him*"
> 
> Heh, I love that part of that commercial.


He's going to get you drunk on his lady humps. His humps, his humps, his lovely lady humps


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That might be the worst ending of all time.


That wasn't the Wrestlemania match. Hogan kicked out of the elbow at 5.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> That wasn't the Wrestlemania match. Hogan kicked out of the elbow at 5.


Yeah, the gif is from the ZEUS MATCH~!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallin said:


> That wasn't the Wrestlemania match. Hogan kicked out of the elbow at 5.


Didn't he drop 3 elbows at Mania? Or was that against Warrior? Either way Savage got screwed over a few times in WWF when it came to endings.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Let's see it.
> 
> Cal, refer to my thread in Anything.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3810244#post3810244


1. www.wwe.com 
2. www.411mania.com 
3. www.obsessedwithwrestling.com 
4. www.lordsofpain.net 
5. www.themat.com 
6. www.pancrase.co.jp 
7. www.pridefc.com 
8. www.prowrestling.com 
9. www.rohwrestling.com 
10. www.fhwrestling.com 
11. www.cagematch.de 
12. www.pwtorch.com 
13. www.wrestlingusa.com 
14. www.tnawrestling.com 
15. www.wrestleview.com 
16. www.intermatwrestle.com 
17. www.wrestlinggear.com 
18. www.wrestlinghalloffame.org 
19. www.theguillotine.com 
20. www.socaluncensored.com 
21. www.wrestlezone.com 
22. www.wrestlinginc.com 
23. www.thewrestlingmall.com 
24. prowrestlingdaily.com 
25. www.chrisjericho.com 
26. amateurwrestlingnews.com 
27. www.twnpnews.com 
28. www.lopforums.com 
29. www.tpww.net 
30. www.impactwrestling.com 
31. wxb.cc 
32. www.wrestling-titles.com 
33. www.glorywrestling.com 
34. www.1wrestling.com 
35. www.otherarena.com 
36. www.amateurwrestlingphotos.com 
37. www.harleyrace.com 
38. www.kenchertow.com 
39. www.bodyslamming.com 
40. wrestlingzone.dir.bg 
41. www.talkwrestlingonline.com 
42. glenelgwrestling.com 
43. www.weforums.com 
44. www.virginiachallenge.org 
45. www.owow.com 
46. www.accelerator3359.com 
47. www.mikemooneyham.com 
48. www.wrestling.ca 
49. www.ncwa.net 
50. www.prowrestlingfans.com 

were ranked number #43, but there was a time when we were in the top 15. 

this what they said about are site, 

Description: Best wrestling forums on the Net -- loads of hot topics, HOT women, wrestling multimedia, E-Feds, and much more!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> He's going to get you drunk on his lady humps. His humps, his humps, his lovely lady humps


:lmao

I'm looking forward to that movie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Didn't he drop 3 elbows at Mania? Or was that against Warrior? Either way Savage got screwed over a few times in WWF when it came to endings.


He dropped more then 3 against Warrior.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Why the hell is Pride ranked under Wrestling sites?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why the hell is Pride ranked under Wrestling sites?


beats me, here is where i found it http://www.top100wrestling.com/


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That list is bullshit


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why the hell is Pride ranked under Wrestling sites?





Spoiler



Pride is fake






Spoiler



So is UFC





Spoiler



IFL is real though


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

"Bobby's not the most exciting guy in the world"

"Yeah he talks like a ****"

If Lashley ever met these guys they would get....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because in IFL....SOMEONE IS GOING OUT ON A STRETCHER!!!!!!! ::flat line and emergency call::


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> "Bobby's not the most exciting guy in the world"
> 
> ...


he dosen't have to say it, all he has to do is call them and say on the phone and that will cause the building to spontaneously com bust


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's because in IFL....SOMEONE IS GOING OUT ON A STRETCHER!!!!!!! ::flat line and emergency call::


IFL is amazing. It's the best thing to ever happen to MMA.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Pyro have you seen sin city yet?


Yes, I saw it. It was good but not great. I couldn't get massively into it but it was a nice enough rent.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330267

:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

IFL is going to swallow UFC whole.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330267
> 
> :hb


Enough with that fucking smiley.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WidrsKXL590&mode=related&search=

Look at the comment on the bottom! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to know what forum has 6673510 members.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to take a shower, what i like is ROH is ranked #9, and TNA site is ranked #14. but were #43, but we went up last time we were in the 60s.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WidrsKXL590&mode=related&search=
> 
> Look at the comment on the bottom! :lmao :lmao


:lmao

yeah, it was a good trade.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WidrsKXL590&mode=related&search=
> 
> Look at the comment on the bottom! :lmao :lmao


The Kurt Angle thing? LOL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao
> 
> yeah, it was a good trade.


In all seriousness though, at least Brown is healthy. Kurt shouldn't be in a ring anymore, he's gonna kill himself one of these days. God knows how it hasn't happened already.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58PIpsifE6I


Ballin!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Gaia online, an amnie roleplaying community.

In other words, Massively Multiplayer Online Hentai.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> In all seriousness though, at least Brown is healthy. Kurt shouldn't be in a ring anymore, he's gonna kill himself one of these days. God knows how it hasn't happened already.


True, but Kurt doesn't seem to care. He seems determined to die in the ring.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> True, but Kurt doesn't seem to care. He seems determined to die in the ring.


Scary!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_cJ329uqQU

I still laugh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_cJ329uqQU
> 
> I still laugh.


I was live at that Raw


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Kurt Angle wants to do MMA and wrestle at the same time.

Balls. Period.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just stole an avatar from someone's sig at another forum.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kurt Angle should go to IFL.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Gaia online, an amnie roleplaying community.
> 
> In other words, Massively Multiplayer Online Hentai.


Japan is a nation full of perverted men, the popularity of pseudo-child porn hentai proves it


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Kurt Angle should go to IFL.


It's not like his addition would matter. They're already the premier MMA organization.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Colbert comes on in 10 minutes.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXy6ZkorFIM&mode=related&search=


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*BEARS!*



CaLiGula said:


> Colbert comes on in 10 minutes.


I'm in hope of a mini Threat Down.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just stole an avatar from someone's sig at another forum.


That's awesome.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I want to go to West Virginia sometime and catch one of those Bodog fighting events. I never got to see boxing or shootfighting of any kind live and always wanted to.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - IFL is not as good as UFC...


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Japan is a nation full of perverted men, the popularity of pseudo-child porn hentai proves it


Yet they are brilliant when it comes to technology and quality of product.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - IFL is not as good as UFC...


'twas a joke.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - IFL is not as good as UFC...


Sarcasm makes anything better.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* There was some stand up comic on either Comedy Central or BET late as hell a few nights ago. She said this one line that cracked me up. It went something like...

_"I'm terrible at controlling my financial situation. When it comes bill time I have trouble making decisions. I'm like, damn what should I do...electric bill or marijuana?"_


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

HBK's Shane McMahon Dance > Shane's Shane McMahon dance.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HHH as Vince > HBK as Shane.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

'Sweet and Sour' Larry Sweeney as Nick Hogan > CM Punk as a gun wielding mafia member


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> 'Sweet and Sour' Larry Sweeney as Nick Hogan > CM Punk as a gun wielding mafia member


Ace Steel as The Donald > Both.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Americone Dream!*



Diesel said:


> I'm in hope of a mini Threat Down.


I want to see him put somebody on notice.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bobby Lashley as the happy birthday smiley > Ace Steel as The Donald


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Bobby Lashley as the happy birthday smiley > Ace Steel as The Donald


Lashley as Uncle Sam > That guy in your avatar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love Uncle Bobby but I can't go that far lol


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao you can get a graphing calculator program for your PSP.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm watching a sports recap show, and it just showed this guy who was doing that race downhill skiing thing, and he went crotch first right into a flag.

Poor guy, but I couldn't help but laugh. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Bobby Lashley as the happy birthday smiley > Ace Steel as The Donald


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


Kennedy > Stone cold


----------



## Chuck Spears (Dec 16, 2004)

Babyboy is back


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Punjabi Prison > Alcatraz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Kennedy > Stone cold


I agree with that.

He didn't make that though, if you're wondering. I did.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

COLBERT JUST MENTIONED JIMMY!!!!!1111


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> COLBERT JUST MENTIONED JIMMY!!!!!1111


And then got blacked out


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Leif Cassidy is one of the worst ring names ever. 

NEW ROCKERS 4 LIFE


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I swear I have the greatest gif of all time in my sig.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*TAKE IT DOWN, JIMMY!*



CaLiGula said:


> COLBERT JUST MENTIONED JIMMY!!!!!1111


This is now the second greatest episode by default.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

...Jimmy?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I downloaded south park lice capades. Now I'm getting the movie bigger longer and uncut.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm on MSN for the first time since late June.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey I just got back, anything I missed?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Hey I just got back, anything I missed?


Cal raped a midget clown..............again.:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Poor Dink!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Huh?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have come back and I am sharp as a tac. You love me thats great just because I am better than you don't mean you can hate.

*WORD UP!*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I have come back and I am sharp as a tac. You love me thats great just because I am better than you don't mean you can hate.
> 
> *WORD UP!*


Fall down.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Stand up


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Tonight must be bad joke night.

What did the chicken say to the egg? 







Nothing you fuckin' idiots. Chickens can't talk.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> WWE has come to terms on the release of ECW Diva Rebecca DiPietro. WWE wishes Rebecca all the best in all future endeavors.
> 
> WWE.com


:lmao:hb:hb:hb


She was terrible anyway.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I have lost all track on what's happening


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - You know that Batista is pissed his piece of ass got fired...


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I heard Rebecca was dating Batista at one point.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jesse Ventura is in the episode of the X-Files I'm watching.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I had to think for a minute, and remember who she was and what she did.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I had to think for a minute, and remember who she was and what she did.


SHes's probably more well known for blowing Deacon Dave than the ECW interviewer...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted a new vid in the Tube section.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Why is the Sports ABC thread still open? We have NBA ABC, MLB ABC, Football ABC, and now Sports ABC?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> SHes's probably more well known for blowing Deacon Dave than the ECW interviewer...


Probably.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I never even heard she was ridin' on Big Dave's mini Dave until she got fired to be honest...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My avatar and sig are greatness


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I never even heard she was ridin' on Big Dave's mini Dave until she got fired to be honest...


Reports came out months ago that she got the interviewer job because she was knocking nasties with Dave


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Bah...

Playing the NES version of The Punisher > Your Av and Sig combo.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I founded MGU. Ya. Best stable ever on WEF/WF. :agree:

I think I'm going to try to find some rants on them, and ask Rajah to put into Classic Rants.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> My avatar and sig are greatness


Change your location to Annville, Pennsylvania now, ya nub.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Anybody want to make me a banner and/or a gif?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Reports came out months ago that she got the interviewer job because she was knocking nasties with Dave


Never heard them, and I've heard like every report that's come out in the last year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Rajah banned Otacon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Bah...
> 
> Playing the NES version of The Punisher > Your Av and Sig combo.


Shaq-Fu for Sega Genesis > Punisher for NES



> Change your location to Annville, Pennsylvania now, ya nub.


:side:



> Truth - Rajah banned Otacon.


y


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Otacock got banned. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

o well, can't say I care. Didn't really get to know the guy.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

CaLiGula said:


> Shaq-Fu for Sega Genesis > Punisher for NES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MJ's Moonwalker > Shaq Fu


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

How long is the ban?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Never played MJ's Moonwalker.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

One week banning, only.

Otacon is hilarious.

Speaking of hilarious...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=225291

Best rant ever.


----------



## BabyBoy (Mar 19, 2003)

Otacon is only banned for one week.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I used to love that game.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Otacock got banned. :lmao


Why are you laughing?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony got banned too.


:sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I used to love Shaq Fu as well when I was a kid.

Shaq should sue Cena for stealing the Fu name from that game. :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Why'd they get banned?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Racist stuff or something or other.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Otacon called GA some racist.

GA is racist. Pretty simple. Der.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Shaq > Cena



> Why'd they get banned?


GA got banned because he's black.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

last I saw. Otacon and GA were hating on mexicans in a rant so I have no freakin clue.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Americans are allowed to hate on Mexicans now.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Phenners I asked why were you laughing?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LMAO, I just Wiki'd Shaq Fu to try to remember what it was about since it's been years and years since I've played it.



> In the game's storyline, O'Neal wanders into a kung fu dojo while heading to a charity basketball game in Tokyo, Japan and stumbles into another dimension, where he is forced to rescue a young boy named Nezu from the evil mummy Sett-Ra.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> LMAO, I just Wiki'd Shaq Fu to try to remember what it was about since it's been years and years since I've played it.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao

BEST GAME EVER!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That game seems like greatness. I must hunt it down.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao
> 
> BEST GAME EVER!


The article ironically enough states that it's widely considered as one of the worst games of all time.



> Shaq Fu is often cited as one of the worst video games of all time. The reasons for this are mainly concentrated in three areas - poor hit detection, a plot and dialogue that strained the player's suspension of disbelief, and the perceived intention that O'Neal was included in order to attempt to boost the game's popularity.[1]


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure why I am laughing because Ernie is a cool guy.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Cowie said:


> Phenners I asked why were you laughing?


People on crack laugh at the darnedest things...

I won't laugh when he gets banned. Instead, I'll donate all my points to whoever pushes the button. And then I'll do a jig in a Spider-man costume. Which'll be posted on youtube shortly after. :agree:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn straight he's cool. He is coolness to the moon and back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The article ironically enough states that it's widely considered as one of the worst games of all time.


lol

I was actually a big Shaq fan when I was a kid, so that's probably the only reason I liked it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I always enjoy when Ernie and Cody come in here with their whole gay bit together. It always made me laugh my ass off but sometimes I do wonder if they are being serious :side:

Then again Cody did have an e-baby with Bethany so I guess that makes him bi? or are they joking and both are straight?

Shit I just confused myslef again. I need to stop doing that.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Cody is gay on weekends only.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

what about public holidays?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

So is Ernie gay on weekends only as well?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3810825#post3810825

:hb:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Switched up my look a bit.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What was so good about that game is you could beat anyone by doing th low kick.

Good times


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Shaq is unstoppable.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Marcus says:
> Coolz. Maybe we live close and we can meet up someday and have sexual intercourse. idk
> Mike. says:
> i call being the man
> ...


GA is gae. Swuar.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Al Snow + Steve Blackman = Head Cheese = Best Tag Team Ever


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nah, Al Snow is dead to me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Nah, Al Snow is dead to me.


But the Snow Plow was ownage!!1!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bowtie Pasta is also dead to me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Only 1/3 of the participants in the 2001 Royal Rumble match are still active wrestlers on the WWE roster today a little over 6 years later but some have been fired and rehired.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I want head! Seriously. I do.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Ere ya go!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Excellent.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Only 1/3 of the participants in the 2001 Royal Rumble match are still active wrestlers on the WWE roster today a little over 6 years later but some have been fired and rehired.


That was 6 years ago though. If was only one or two then maybe that stat would surprise me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just made a banner.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I just made a banner.


Not bad NasJayz are you adding it to your banner collection?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - UFC 71: Rampage v Liddell


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Ollldddd news.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Ollldddd news.


Colbert almost fired Jimmy.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Colbert almost fired Jimmy.


I liked when they showed the piece of the old clip, and he said "quit undressing me with your eyes".


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I liked when they showed the piece of the old clip, and he said "quit undressing me with your eyes".





> Oh, don't flatter yourself, Mr. Colbert!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Not bad NasJayz are you adding it to your banner collection?


Yeah i just did it was for another forum. Some one challenged he made a banner and I did now people vote for the better one here's his tell me who do you think is better?











truth I'm watching mania 19 on wwe 24/7.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Chasers War on Everything > Colbert Report.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nickster said:


> Chasers War on Everything > Colbert Report.


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Yeah i just did it was for another forum. Some one challenged he made a banner and I did now people vote for the better one here's his tell me who do you think is better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'd have to say that this HBK one is better but they're both good just this one better, good luck Nas!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

No, the Undertaker one is a lot better.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cancer > Chasers war on Everything.

Seriously.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

let's list the things better than chasers war on everything shall we?

I'll start.

Kidney Stones.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Colbert.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got no idea what chasers war on everything is, but:


Grizzly Bears


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's basically a show that tries to rip on all things relating to Current Affairs. It is possibly the most un-funny show ever.

Hernias.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Here. Hi all.


Sup man


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bestiality


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Sup man


I'm ill today aswell, so I won't be in school today either.  And yourself?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> I'm ill today aswell, so I won't be in school today either.  And yourself?


Not bad it's cool because then you get to chat longer


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why is it that I don't even recognise all these new people?

I feel out of touch/old.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Eh, I really don't know anyone here.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

C_C > ?_?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Evo said:


> *Why is it that I don't even recognise all these new people?*
> 
> I feel out of touch/old.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

> Join Date: Oct 2006


Yes you are.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

ಠ_ಠ > C_C


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a mid-carder


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Owned.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Cali, how many times you been banned now?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Bored now I'm home alone. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nickster said:


> Hey Cali, how many times you been banned now?


9


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I have a soccer trial on Sunday.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I am here for a short while.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> 9


What was your original username?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Its friday :side:.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I am here for a short while.


 Hi Matt. How are you?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hi Matt. How are you?


I'm great I learnt how to make GIF's last night . I made the one in my sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evo said:


> What was your original username?


The Deaner


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I just bought that spam by-pass thing.

About time I bought something.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cali > Dean.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just sneezed all over the place.


Watching Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero from the '94 Super J Cup


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That reminds me of peter as a sneeze guard.

I must get a gif of that.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> *I just sneezed all over the place.*
> 
> 
> Watching Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero from the '94 Super J Cup


orly?.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

yarly


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

There's nothing good in the store. 

We should get to suggest some things.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Cali do you really like Blackman?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Cali do you really like Blackman?


Yeah


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Yeah


I thought it was a joke you had going lolz.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Going now later.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nobody has more charisma than Steve Blackman.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Excpet Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Khali is a close second though


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dan "The Beast" Severn > Ken Shamrock


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: You guys must have never heard of Mr. Charisma himself "The Havana Pitbull" Ricky Reyes (indy guy).

I always thought the stupid crap they did with Steve Blackman was amusing.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Chuck Liddell > Jesus.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Chris Benoit vs. the Great Sasuke from the '94 Super J Cup.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Rampage Jackson > Chuck Liddell.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - About to watch Armageddon 2002 on DVD.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Watching Chris Benoit vs. the Great Sasuke from the '94 Super J Cup.


Truth: Super J Cup 1994 might be the best overall wrestling event I've ever seen, it's definately in my top 3.

Tired going to bed cya.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Nickster said:


> Rampage Jackson > Chuck Liddell.


Sure


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I bought a Tag Heur watch yesterday.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I plan on watching Eurotrip tonight. Even though I have seen it many times.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Evo has double posted 3-4 times in this thread tonight. :agree:

Truth: There's a dead dude in a hammock on X-Files right now.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, I am breaking in my flood by-pass.

Onoes, don't tell the modz, I will be B&!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Think I might get into Japanese wrestling. The DVD's are cheap as hell.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Just watched Nirvana's bassist knock himself out by throwing his guitar up in the air then trying to catch it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Chris Benoit vs. Jushin Liger.



Ballin!!!!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Watching Armageddon 2002 extra match. :agree:


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Nickster said:


> Truth - Just watched Nirvana's bassist knock himself out by throwing his guitar up in the air then trying to catch it.


Krist didn't knock himself out. Knocked himself silly though.

MTV Music Awards...greatest recorded moment they've ever had! (Had they caught Kurt spittin all over Axel Rose's piano...)


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Didn't Cobain trash everything after that?


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

I honestly can't remember. Haven't seen it in years.

Knowing Kurt though, probably. That's how they ended their gigs. Him smashing his guitar, throwing himself into the drums, knocking over amps, etc etc.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Watching Edge vs A-Train


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I finally changed my avatar. The lesbians were up for long enough.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: Im loving your AV its hella good.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks DG. Your avy is cool too.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I finally changed my avatar. The lesbians were up for long enough.


 Truth - I LOVE it!


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I love mine.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth -  ^^Ooh la la!^^


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I liked the King Booker and Queen Sharmell at the movies segment that had on SmackDoen a few months ago. There needs to be another one.

Truth: I'm going to bed. Night everyone.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Sleep well ADR.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - My team lost our basketball game last night 47-33. I had 6 points (2-4 3pt) which was tied for the second highest on my team. 

The team we played was huge, everyone was over 6'0 and they were aggressive as hell. Not to mention older...


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - My team lost our basketball game last night 47-33. I had 6 points (2-4 3pt) which was tied for the second highest on my team.
> 
> The team we played was huge, everyone was over 6'0 and they were aggressive as hell. Not to mention older...


Yeah we are 2-0 won two days ago against Clayton Park (farmer boys) I didn't play as well as I did this first game around 10 points and 6 boards or something. We play North Preston next with a couple of really big guys, and fast guards. North Preston always wins everything to do with basketball at every level possilbe in Nova Scotia pretty much. I know some of the guys on the team from high school and it isn't gonna be pretty. They start two guys in the post Samondo and Marrie that are both 6'5 or so and crazy, with some ball skills. It is also a road game I guess as it was out in the Nova Scotia ghetto LMAO. It is on Sunday and I expect to take a pounding on the scoreboard and physically I will chill with a couple of buddies from HS on the team after the game though it will be fun but humbling.

We are working on getting team jersey's everybody pays a % and may start coaching lower age levels of the Southend Windjammers which will be fun and volunteering which is something I couldn't really see myself doing volunteering wow that is what it would be but if it is fun so whatever.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - Miss USA is on tonight.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> Yeah we are 2-0 won two days ago against Clayton Park (farmer boys) I didn't play as well as I did this first game around 10 points and 6 boards or something. We play North Preston next with a couple of really big guys, and fast guards. North Preston always wins everything to do with basketball at every level possilbe in Nova Scotia pretty much. I know some of the guys on the team from high school and it isn't gonna be pretty. They start two guys in the post Samondo and Marrie that are both 6'5 or so and crazy, with some ball skills. It is also a road game I guess as it was out in the Nova Scotia ghetto LMAO. It is on Sunday and I expect to take a pounding on the scoreboard and physically I will chill with a couple of buddies from HS on the team after the game though it will be fun but humbling.
> 
> We are working on getting team jersey's everybody pays a % and may start coaching lower age levels of the Southend Windjammers which will be fun and volunteering which is something I couldn't really see myself doing volunteering wow that is what it would be but if it is fun so whatever.


Truth - My team needs team jerseys with numbers on them as well. We might have to pay $20 at the place I play at to get them. All of us are trying to find a cheaper way to get matching jerseys, but we'll have to figure something out by next Thursday otherwise we won't be able to play.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God damn ADR, that avatar is sweet as fuck. I have to use it. :$

Truth ~ I was supposed to work today, for once, but my manager made an error when she was scheduling things, and the normal person on shift is working, so...here I am.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wish I would have thought of a Steve fucking Blackman theme before Cali.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Watching TMF


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Here like a spear.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Making my first anime thread
truth: The Liddel banner I made for AMP turned out pretty damn good. I should had kept that fucker for myself


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

This site is pulling some decent gays this morning.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> This site is pulling some decent gays this morning.


:lmao
I agree


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao
> I agree


First its working, then it slows down, works again then just stops responding. Just ordered a premium membership.

:O just a about 5 seconds ago! That was fast!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm making a big rant. Stay tuned. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Went to see 300 last night, kinda good, not overly impressive though.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I know you've had it for a while, but Role Model, I  your banner. :yum:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I bought the following a little bit ago....

- The Departed on DVD
- Mick Foley's New Book "The Hardcore Diaries"

I'm on page 18 in the book and I'm gonna watch The Departed tonight after SD.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> I'm gonna watch The Departed tonight after SD.


You'll love it. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You'll love it. :agree:


Nice avatar.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Done with class for the week. Word life. I need to go to the bank and cash a check in a while.

*Truth:* Not at all pumped for the IWC show tonight.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Here again, with a fancy new Gif, from xTomx


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Nice avatar.


Damn right.

I have to switch it soon, though. I want to use the Kennedy MITB avatar ADR made.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Here again, with a fancy new Gif, from xTomx


*Truth:* I ordered that tape from RF video back in like 1996 or 1997 with my birthday money. 

*Truth:* Rob Feinstein is a pedophile.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I ordered that tape from RF video back in like 1996 or 1997 with my birthday money.
> 
> *Truth:* Rob Feinstein is a pedophile.


Thats awesome man, I would like to see it sometime. Perhaps its on his newest tape?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Thats awesome man, I would like to see it sometime. Perhaps its on his newest tape?


You can actually get the full 1995 IWA Japan King of the Deathmatch Tourny on DVD from IVP for $3, can't beat that price.

http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?products_id=89


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The WWE loves to take advantage of their permission to use that footage whenever Foley is around.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> You can actually get the full 1995 IWA Japan King of the Deathmatch Tourny on DVD from IVP for $3, can't beat that price.
> 
> http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?products_id=89


Can't beat it with a stick, KIF wants me to order some tapes for him off there since he can't get paypal to work, I'll consider it when if I do or don't buy them or he gets paypal to work.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The WWE loves to take advantage of their permission to use that footage whenever Foley is around.


I remember in the late 90s they showed a compilation of Foley's deathmatches for something. I've still never found a specific match I remember from it.

Nakamaki was pushing a flaming branding iron into Cactus' face outside the ring. Looked pretty bad ass.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* currently loving jax_the_ax's sig!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: I bought the following a little bit ago....
> 
> - The Departed on DVD
> - *Mick Foley's New Book "The Hardcore Diaries"*
> ...


Is it any good so far Heel?

Truth - Watchin The Godfather.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> *Truth;* currently loving jax_the_ax's sig!


When I get home I have an old banner I got before the change, and another nonsense, so it will change alittle bit. I would do it now but the school blocked photobucket. 

I have hardcore diaries J20 I'm almost done its a darn good read. Try to avoid bookstores for it since they will charge cover price.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> When I get home I have an old banner I got before the change, and another nonsense, so it will change alittle bit. I would do it now but the school blocked photobucket.
> 
> I have hardcore diaries J20 I'm almost done its a darn good read. Try to avoid bookstores for it since they will charge cover price.


Cool, I've got some spare money, I might buy it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

j20 said:


> Is it any good so far Heel?


Well, so far I like it. I'll be doing some major reading of it this weekend.

jax_the_ax, I got mine at Walmart for $17 and change (tax included).


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Well, so far I like it. I'll be doing some major reading of it this weekend.
> 
> jax_the_ax, I got mine at Walmart for $17 and change (tax included).


Got mine at 16.80 (No tax) at Target


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fallin read Foley's book or at least a lot of it and said it was disappointing, but he also thinks HBK is the best wrestler ever, so...........


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Fallin read Foley's book or at least a lot of it and said it was disappointing, but he also thinks HBK is the best wrestler ever, so...........


Yeah it dosent add up to much. HBK is good at having chest hair, Kicking people in the face, and showing passion. Overrated? Very much so


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ That was actually only a rib, although HBK is quite overrated. Still can be great, but lately he's been unbelievably boring.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Lol, I don't think HBK is the best wrestler ever...


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Lol, I don't think HBK is the best wrestler ever...


Your theme seems to present a diffrent idea.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Lol, I don't think HBK is the best wrestler ever...


Well, you claim he has the best matches and that may as well add up to the same thing.

So then...who is? :side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

You think Kane is the best ever?


Edit - In terms of wrestling I think Bret Hart is the best ever, but I'm not counting Japanese wrestlers because I don't watch it.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ That was actually only a rib, although HBK is quite overrated. Still can be great, but lately he's been unbelievably boring.


:agree: 96-98 he was amazing, but now he's a shell of his former self.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm an old school fan, so believing HBk is one of the best performers ever isn't totally out of line.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Fallin said:


> You think Kane is the best ever?


Best Monster and Jobber? It may be so. Great Mid-Carder? for the most part. Retire? Sooner than later. Smallville with Ashley and Kane was a snoozefest.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eh...

Bret Hart is a tremendous wrestler but I prefer Angle, Benoit and Finlay's ring work over his personally..



> I'm an old school fan, so believing HBk is one of the best performers ever isn't totally out of line.


I never said he wasn't ONE of the best..


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3811856#post3811856

Yowzers.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3811856#post3811856
> 
> Yowzers.


Another WCW4Life's legendary rants? It's unheard of!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3811856#post3811856
> 
> Yowzers.


Good Lord! Completely agree with you though.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Eh...
> 
> Bret Hart is a tremendous wrestler but I prefer Angle, Benoit and Finlay's ring work over his personally..
> 
> ...


Yeah Finlay, Benoit, and Angle are all up there too in terms of in ring work. I personally think Eddie Guerrero is in the top 5 of in ring work but I'm in the minority on that one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Yeah Finlay, Benoit, and Angle are all up there too in terms of in ring work. I personally think Eddie Guerrero is in the top 5 of in ring work but I'm in the minority on that one.


Eddie's one of the best too.

Though that Mysterio match in 97 is nowhere near 5 stars. His best match was Angle at WM XX which was a very solid **** 1/2 match or so, at least I thought. I haven't seen it in a while..


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I personally loved that Mysterio match, but that Angle WM match is probably one of his best in WWE - vs Lesnar at NWO was great too, and his match with Benoit at Vengeance '03 I think was another great one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I need that Benoit match at Vengeance. I can't remember it..


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

The laxed manner that finlay puts his hand over Kristal's mouth in pyro's gif is funny to me


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

TNA really is pretty bad these days, I don't even care if I miss Impact. WWE programming is so much better at the moment IMO, but I guess it can be expected with Wrestlemania build in full swing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> TNA really is pretty bad these days, I don't even care if I miss Impact. WWE programming is so much better at the moment IMO, but I guess it can be expected with Wrestlemania build in full swing.


2001 WCW Thunder was better then Impact is.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

All the main event scene would need is Booker T and they would be the same. (Jarrett and Steiner)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> All the main event scene would need is Booker T and they would be the same. (Jarrett and Steiner)


That's true. I never even thought of it that way.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth: Booker T is the 5-time, 5-time, 5-time, 5-time, 5-time, World Champion!

He managed to accomplish all that in just under a year also. Good job Mr. Russo, very credible. At least he's been able to play it up as 5 time sounds impressive when you don't look into when the reigns happened. 

I guess it would be 6-time now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=155128

This dude is annoying.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW's last 3 PPVs were complete jokes.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

> Wrestling (or Wrassilin') is a fake sport that often contains flaming chairs and ladders the size of Stephen Colbert's Penis. It is a favorite past time of Chuck Norris and is sometimes considered a male soap-opera. Irish people are known for wrestling or sometimes fighting people without hesitation. Despite popular belief, Rocky Bolboa is not a wrestler.


From Wikiality


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=155128
> 
> This dude is annoying.


Acting like Stephen Colbert just doesn't work unless it's actually done by Stephen Colbert.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> From Wikiality


That site is such greatness.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - My script for the next school drama production just came in the post.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wikiality said:


> Famous wrestlers
> 
> Andre The Giant
> Hulk "Super Zodiac #2" Hogan
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I need to go to the bank but I don't feel like doing anything.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I need to go to the bank but I don't feel like doing anything.


Replace 'bank' with '1 o'clock class' and you have my Friday afternoon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao


:lmao

LEX LUGER!!!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Replace 'bank' with '1 o'clock class' and you have my Friday afternoon.


So I take it you aren't going in. If so, you're already late


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> So I take it you aren't going in. If so, you're already late


Yeah I've decided against going, the guy doesn't take attendance, and I don't care that much anymore, school's almost over.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> LEX LUGER!!!


I like how that list has RVD, but not Goldberg, not Triple H, not Kurt Angle, not Ric Flair, not Bret Hart, not Roddy Piper, not Warrior, not Michaels, etc...


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

What is this list?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wikiality's list of famous professional wrestlers. It's a parody of Wikipedia put together by comedian Stephen Colbert of the Daily Show and the Colbert Report.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Took down the Cena banner I had. When somebody says Benoit is better then John "FREAKING" Cena on the mic. There is a problem. :side:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just found my cell phone in a puddle out by my car, and it's still raining. Must have fallen from my pocket when I stepped out. Awesome...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just found my cell phone in a puddle out by my car, and it's still raining. Must have fallen from my pocket when I stepped out. Awesome...


pwn3d.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Took down the Cena banner I had. When somebody says Benoit is better then John "FREAKING" Cena on the mic. There is a problem. :side:


What moron said that?

As much as Benoit is better than Cena in the ring, that margin is equally as big or maybe even bigger when talking about just how superior Cena is on the mic to Benoit.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> pwn3d.


It looks like it still works thankfully. I'll let it dry off for a bit and test it to make sure.

I thought it was definately broken because I know a few people who have had their phones ruined by water or drinks.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> What moron said that?


Another newbie member who is pretty much Anti-Cena.

Truth: Will pick up the 4 Horsemen DVD late next month. War Games is on the match list! So it is a must for me. <3


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I dropped my last phone in a puddle too and the external screen stopped displaying, but everything else was fine. I dropped my phone before that in the snow and it was pretty badly fucked up for 2 weeks, then it fixed itself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I will not be buying the horseman DVD, I have no real interest in it what so ever.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I want a self-fixing phone. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth - I will not be buying the horseman DVD, I have no real interest in it what so ever.


^


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Woke up not too long ago. Hey.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My dad had some old tapes of wrestling from way back in the day. Like in the 80's or something. It was funny how simple their finishers were.. And most of the time they didn't even have a finisher. Some matches were won by a bodyslam or a suplex. *


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *My dad had some old tapes of wrestling from way back in the day. Like in the 80's or something. It was funny how simple their finishers were.. And most of the time they didn't even have a finisher. Some matches were won by a bodyslam or a suplex. *


The glory days...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *My dad had some old tapes of wrestling from way back in the day. Like in the 80's or something. It was funny how simple their finishers were.. And most of the time they didn't even have a finisher. Some matches were won by a bodyslam or a suplex. *


And now they're so much more complex. They are now won with a fireman's carry.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : i'm about to watch Rurouni Kenshin, i love that show!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I hate morning TV. Nothing's ever on.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Am I seeing straight.....is that Pyro with a UFC avatar?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Am I seeing straight.....is that Pyro with a UFC avatar?


Not anymore in a minute. I just tried that to see if anyone would notice.

I'm bored. ~_~


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Not anymore in a minute. I just tried that to see if anyone would notice.
> 
> I'm bored. ~_~


Oh. I thought Quinton Jackson turned you into a fan. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ Here. Whats up?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> And now they're so much more complex. They are now won with a fireman's carry.


*Pryo, that is friggin hilarious! 

gotta love those glorified bodyslam finishers!*


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Pryo, that is friggin hilarious!
> 
> gotta love those glorified bodyslam finishers!*


You can't forget thumbs to the neck


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Howdy Jason! Welcome back cracka jack!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You can't forget thumbs to the neck


*I don't think I would have that as my finisher... can't afford to break a thumbnail. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Howdy Jason! Welcome back cracka jack!*


 Thanks. How's it going Sabrina?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't think I would have that as my finisher... can't afford to break a thumbnail. *


Something tells me you have DSL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Oh. I thought Quinton Jackson turned you into a fan. :side:


RAMPAGE!!!

I'm a fan of the Youtube videos he has though. He's pretty funny.

I should try to get into UFC, but what I've seen hasn't particularly interested me thus far, plus there's the matter of not being able to see their PPV's or anything. I could download I guess, but I torrented one event and it was WAY bigger in file size than a WWE PPV and it scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> RAMPAGE!!!
> 
> I'm a fan of the Youtube videos he has though. He's pretty funny.
> 
> I should try to get into UFC, but what I've seen hasn't particularly interested me thus far, plus there's the matter of not being able to see their PPV's or anything. I could download I guess, but I torrented one event and it was WAY bigger in file size than a WWE PPV and it scared the shit out of me.


You should definitely go for the single fights, and not the full events. Because even I can admit that a lot of fights are lacklustre so I would stick with just downloading single fights off events that are actually entertaining. They're also much, much smaller in size.

Of course, if you need it, I could always recommend some bouts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Of course, if you need it, I could always recommend some bouts.


I'm listening...:side:

Course I'd need to know where to get them.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm listening...:side:
> 
> Course I'd need to know where to get them.


If I PM'd you a certain thread on a certain forum, would that count as advertising? :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Here.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> RAMPAGE!!!
> 
> I'm a fan of the Youtube videos he has though. He's pretty funny.
> 
> I should try to get into UFC, but what I've seen hasn't particularly interested me thus far, plus there's the matter of not being able to see their PPV's or anything. I could download I guess, but I torrented one event and it was WAY bigger in file size than a WWE PPV and it scared the shit out of me.


Problem with UFC is that most matches are boring IMO, its only a handful of people who put on really brutal and entertaining fights. Chuck Liddel, Mike Swick, GSP, Rampage all put on good fights because they knock people the fuck out. Matt Hughes is talented but is a submitter, his big side slam is nice though

You should see Brad Imes vs Rashad Evans, DAMN good standup fight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> If I PM'd you a certain thread on a certain forum, would that count as advertising? :side:


Not if I said it was ok beforehand...:side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Something tells me you have DSL


*Nope, dialup.  43K out of a possible 54 

Jason, I'm doing great! Thanks for asking. Looking forward to the weekend. WHOOOHOOOO


Keep it Fresh, howdy! Welcome back*


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I had dial up for like 6 years, got frustrating at times. Gotta love 5kb/sec download speeds. I got DSL a couple months prior to joining here.

And of course had a high speed connection when I lived in the dorms too because every college has that pretty much.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesal I hope the site is a certain torrent website associated with Pro wrestling because said site onlyhas full events, I want just single fights :side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - About to start typing up another English Essay. :cuss:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* Holt i posted some more Cage of Death GIF's


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Made my first anime banner, YAAAAAAA, I did good i did good, YAAAAA


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Cammy > Chun Li


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Cammy > Chun Li


Bull feces


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Downloading 300. It's just so good, I've got to see it again.

Random Truth - TNA's "Best of Tag Teams" DVD should really just be called "Best of 2006 Tag Teams," because the DVD only focuses on Team 3D, AMW, The Franchised Naturals, VKM, and LAX, with all the matches featured coming from no later than early 2006. In fact, it says it features Styles and Daniels, but they lose every match they are involved in on the disc, and they don't even include the Ultimate X match between them and LAX. Yet they included only the "declaration of war" promo, their match against Serotonin, and their imitation of DX skit in the VKM section of the disc....


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Nope, dialup.  43K out of a possible 54
> 
> Jason, I'm doing great! Thanks for asking. Looking forward to the weekend. WHOOOHOOOO
> 
> ...


Thats awesome Sabrina! I'm looking forward to the weekend too. Not as much as my weekend in Detroit next weekend though.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Downloading 300. It's just so good, I've got to see it again.
> 
> Random Truth - TNA's "Best of Tag Teams" DVD should really just be called "Best of 2006 Tag Teams," because the DVD only focuses on Team 3D, AMW, The Franchised Naturals, VKM, and LAX, with all the matches featured coming from no later than early 2006. In fact, it says it features Styles and Daniels, but they lose every match they are involved in on the disc, and they don't even include the Ultimate X match between them and LAX. Yet they included only the "declaration of war" promo, their match against Serotonin, and their imitation of DX skit in the VKM section of the disc....


Sounds screwy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I don't get the hype for 300, it was good, but really not as amazing as people say it is.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Kevin Nash to Jay Lethal said:


> You remember Liger? The Japanese high flyer? OK, 99% of my matches are basically his moves. I just did it without the mask; I wasn't gonna cover this mug up, no way.


:lmao

Truth - Paparazzi Productions promos are hilarious, I just hate that they aren't utilizing Lethal/Dutt in a legit wrestling capacity anymore.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Actually my phone is pretty much ruined. Nice...


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

The TNA Best Of The Tag Teams Vol. 1 DVD is going to suck so much ass. I mean, there are a few good matches on there, but you might as well buy the PPV they're on 'cause the PPVs have better matches to go along with them. Aside from Phenomenal Angels/LAX, the DVD just looks...ewwww.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I saw that TNA Tag Team DVD downtown last week, along with the new Genesis 2006 DVD, which I bought.

Truth - I wonder if Pyro has watched any of the fights I sent him yet.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Genesis 2006 is freaking awesome. TNA PPVOTY IMO (I thought it was Turning Point until I re-watched Genesis 2006). Joe/Angle and Styles/Cage were greatness, tied for MOTN, and Abyss/Sting was real good until the cool yet shitty ending.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I didn't mind Sabin/Daniels either. Pretty good match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I had Dial-up from '97-'05


Pretty ugly.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Downloading the TPI from 2002. Never seen a TPI I hope its good.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I saw that TNA Tag Team DVD downtown last week, along with the new Genesis 2006 DVD, which I bought.
> 
> Truth - I wonder if Pyro has watched any of the fights I sent him yet.


If you have Brad Imes vs Rashad Evans, send me that


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- Downloading the TPI from 2002. Never seen a TPI I hope its good.


2002's not bad, but you should download another, like 2006 or 2004 (2004 is one of the best wrestling tournaments E V E R!).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330343

Mods, thought I would help you out. **Runs away to hide in the WWE section again**


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I had Dial-up from '97-'05
> 
> 
> Pretty ugly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Don't fuck with The Lethal Weapon Steve Blackman


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330350

That's an odd choice of names.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> If you have Brad Imes vs Rashad Evans, send me that


I looked around for it, and got nothing. :sad:


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330343
> 
> Mods, thought I would help you out. **Runs away to hide in the WWE section again**


He's receiving an all expense paid vacation for a week, courtesy of the Slickest.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> ^Don't fuck with The Lethal Weapon Steve Blackman
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330350
> ...


I just got green rep from him. I guess I'm not a retard :side:.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I looked around for it, and got nothing. :sad:


Pfft, what good are you 

How about Evans vs Salmon, I need to gif the end of that match


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here, and Steve Blackman is awesome


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just finished my English essay type-up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Steve Blackman was a God he would be Zeus.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

2Slick said:


> He's receiving an all expense paid vacation for a week, courtesy of the Slickest.


BAM!!! snap snap!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Pfft, what good are you
> 
> How about Evans vs Salmon, I need to gif the end of that match


:agree:

A PM coming your way.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I just got green rep from him. I guess I'm not a retard :side:.


He gave me some green last night, now I feel badly about canning him.

Or not.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.harrisburg-mma.com/


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Just got home from school.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

2Slick said:


> He gave me some green last night, now I feel badly about canning him.
> 
> Or not.


Muh ha .

After doing some further reseach he's actually repped me twice in the last couple days. Damn, I'm going to miss that +1 . On the other hand, its not going to be green for much longer, it would have been blue rep in about 3 minutes anyway.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> *Muh ha* .
> 
> After doing some further reseach he's actually repped me twice in the last couple days. Damn, I'm going to miss that +1 . On the other hand, its not going to be green for much longer, it would have been blue rep in about 3 minutes anyway.


 
:no: Stupid gimmick


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.harrisburg-mma.com/


:lmao:lmao


http://cgi.ebay.com/The-Godfather-M...ryZ62053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Just got home from school.


I replied to that PM about smallville and manchin :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey have you guys got any idea of who actually started this thread?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/The-Godfather-M...ryZ62053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


BUY IT!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I replied to that PM about smallville and manchin :side:


Oh thanks. I think I'll make the thread in a few minutes


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Hey have you guys got any idea of who actually started this thread?


:lmao

I think chaos made the original Lady B obviously made the most recent one


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> :no: Stupid gimmick


I know you love it :agree:.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> BUY IT!!


Maybe. I already have the Godfather for PS2. I beat it last year too.


:/


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I know you love it :agree:.


Maybe once I get that banner you said you make me I will


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Maybe. I already have the Godfather for PS2. I beat it last year too.
> 
> 
> :/


That game came out last year?

Wow.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Did you get the PM, Holt?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Sweet gifs John.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Did you get the PM, Holt?


yes i did thanx


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxfifrB3OkA

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Maybe once I get that banner you said you make me I will


hmm...maybe when I get home. Once that happens I'll be jacking that gif out of your sig though. Muh.......................ha.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Sweet gifs John.






> yes i did thanx


No problem.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> hmm...maybe when I get home. Once that happens I'll be jacking that gif out of your sig though. Muh.......................ha.


Well I did make it for you


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxfifrB3OkA
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


He's the fuckin man.


Downloading a demo for Killzone: Liberation


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=1874562&postcount=1

A man of many words.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killzone on the PS2 is bad ass. 



Isn't a second one coming out for the PS3?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmmm, only the second mod I ever seen banned


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Killzone on the PS2 is bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't a second one coming out for the PS3?


Im not sure. I know one is on PSP now


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3812659#post3812659

:hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Hmmm, only the second mod I ever seen banned


3rd....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Why did he get banned?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Check out the thread 'WARZONE' in the Rants.

Slam 619 is officially a douche in my books.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Got a PS3 today!

:hb


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Check out the thread 'WARZONE' in the Rants.
> 
> Slam 619 is officially a douche in my books.


He was the only one I saw on that list of retards that belonged there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Slam 619 got abused.


WCW4Life said:


> Why did he get banned?


Marcus got banned too. They both said a few "racist" or "stereotype" remarks toward each other. They were both just playing, but I guess "it was wrong".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Got a PS3 today!
> 
> :hb


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Got a PS3 today!
> 
> :hb


Congrats


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Getting ready to buy Chris Benoit DVD, Ric Flair DVD, Wrestlemania XX, Bad Blood 2004, and the new Mick Foley DVD w/ a Cactus Jack T-shirt.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Playing Syphon Filter: Dark Mirror for PSP.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I see a certain someone brought back a certain banner, which I consider pure pwnage. :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxfifrB3OkA
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


:lmao

Why did Otacon get banned?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Home, Finished Hardcore Diaries today.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Home, Finished Hardcore Diaries today.


Great and I plan on buying the Hardcore Edition, today.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I see a certain someone brought back a certain banner, which I consider pure pwnage. :side:


:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That gif is brutal, Jax.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Money is overrated :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Great and I plan on buying the Hardcore Edition, today.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330350 I'm so proud I got nominated. I would like to thank god for making all this happen, KIF for showing me the site.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> :agree:


I'm still sickened by his actions to do such a thing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killzone Liberation is awesome.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330350 I'm so proud I got nominated. I would like to thank god for making all this happen, KIF for showing me the site.


Finally getting the respect I deserve.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here for a while 



jax_the_ax said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330350 I'm so proud I got nominated. I would like to thank god for making all this happen, KIF for showing me the site.


LOL that dude green repped me


----------



## joshinator98 (May 10, 2006)

Kif Saw your stuff man not to bad well done


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Sig. is fixed up for the time being.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Gonna give 10,000 points to the person who does my banner request best. That will pretty much leave me broke


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Dashing through the snow, in a one horse open sleigh.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Gonna give 10,000 points to the person who does my banner request best. That will pretty much leave me broke


I could make you a banner. :side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I could make you a banner. :side:


His would be of the utmost quality. That paint can offer. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I could make you a banner. :side:


Is it gonna be from MS paint? justin said he'd make me one once and he made it out of MS paint .

Wait you cant make banners...or can you?:side:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Over the hills we go, laughing all the way.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

My banners pretty much give Shady a run for his money.

...:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> My banners pretty much give Shady a run for his money.
> 
> ...:side:


I think I'll just make the banner request 

Not that I doubt you :argh:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I hate to leave on such short notice, but I gottsta go 

:$

Peace


EDIT - Byre used my smiley!!! :argh: is the smiley of the future baby!!!!

:$

Peace


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Jim is back for another run for your money.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dammit, The WARZONE rant got dumpstered before i finished reading it. First page was good though.


Slam 619 = ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


>


No Colbert tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> No Colbert tonight.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> No Colbert tonight.


Heart breaking.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* My phone is officially broken. Which sucks because I needed to call up my bud dude and he won't pick up a number he doesn't recognize.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I fucking love it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UOi6kjPxYM


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* My phone is officially broken. Which sucks because I needed to call up my bud dude and he won't pick up a number he doesn't recognize.


Does he have voice mail?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* My phone is officially broken. Which sucks because I needed to call up my bud dude and he won't pick up a number he doesn't recognize.


Can't you use your house phone? or E-mail him?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I fucking love it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UOi6kjPxYM


 
:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Why do people put "All footage courtesy of World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc. No copyright infringement is intended, nor should be implied." in youtube videos? Do they think this makes them immune to getting their videos removed?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I fucking love it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UOi6kjPxYM


I didn't know how good HBK was until I saw that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I fucking love it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UOi6kjPxYM


I love HBK. Hogan outpolitic'd him so he takes out his frustration on the match.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Savio is here for your blood!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I fucking love it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UOi6kjPxYM


His promo on Hogan the next night was funny...

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/hbk%2Bhogan%2Bmasters/video/x11ajz_hbk-owns-hogan-masters


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

j20 said:


> His promo on Hogan the next night was funny...
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/hbk%2Bhogan%2Bmasters/video/x11ajz_hbk-owns-hogan-masters


The video keeps freezing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HBK lost that match.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I fucking love it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UOi6kjPxYM


:lmao funny video!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Headliner said:


> The video keeps freezing.


Works fine for me, your internet must suck


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I like Steve Blackman :$. He needs to come back.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

When Michaels is upset, he's a complete asshole. Greatness.


----------



## vegeta370 (Aug 29, 2006)

IT'S MY B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

j20 said:


> His promo on Hogan the next night was funny...
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/hbk%2Bhogan%2Bmasters/video/x11ajz_hbk-owns-hogan-masters


HBK is a born heel


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> When Michaels is upset, he's a complete asshole. Greatness.


He lost.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

vegeta370 said:


> IT'S MY B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Truth - Happy Birthday mate.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> He lost.


Stop hatin' :frustrate


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> He lost.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I swear HBK is perfect as a heel, this promo is money


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Stop hatin' :frustrate


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


>


:ns


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

vegeta370 said:


> IT'S MY B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Happy Birthday  I would buy you a gift, but I've got no points


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Smallville was worse last night with Ashley there, I'm not even into the show or seen any episodes before and it seemed worse.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> Smallville was worse last night with Ashley there, I'm not even into the show or seen any episodes before and it seemed worse.


That's because Ashley has no talent or charisma and is fucking ugly.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

DDMac said:


> That's because Ashley has no talent or charisma and is fucking ugly.


Thats what I was getting at.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Working on NWO still


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> That's because Ashley has no talent or charisma and is fucking ugly.













:yum:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :ns


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH_CJssVEbs


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH_CJssVEbs


:shocked:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :yum:




Mickie >>> Melina


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> *Mickie >>> Melina*


:agree:.

Truth- Listening to some music


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Mickie >>> Melina


Testify! 

Truth - Ashley and Mickie >> Melina


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm not sure. :argh:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Pickin' up KIF's Check. Cuz this is KIF.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Testify!
> 
> Truth - *Ashley* and Mickie >> Melina


Fuck out of here.

Melina >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ashley :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley can't tear a phonebook.



I wish Lenny Briscoe was my dad.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH_CJssVEbs


Damn. :shocked: Where is Blackman now anyway?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Workin on a match for the BTB World Cup


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Damn. :shocked: Where is Blackman now anyway?


He has a self defense school


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Damn. :shocked: Where is Blackman now anyway?


He ascended to heaven and is seated at the right hand of the father. He will come again in glory to judge the living and the dead and his kingdom will have no end.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> That's because Ashley has no talent or charisma and is fucking ugly.


Ashley's acting was bad but the Clark/Kane fight was nice, he barely talked the whole episode


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

WCW's rant is really good. I will probably reply later tonight.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Changed my sig, went with the anime look


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Changed my sig, went with the anime look


Pretty nice.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I have to get myself a banner.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Jason just made me a kick ass banner


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Japanese cartoons piss me off. I hated them when I was younger too.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Japanese cartoons piss me off. I hated them when I was younger too.


Most anime is garbage, I only like a very small fraction of it


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- The anime with all the insane fights and blood and stuff can be good


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only anime's I liked were Dragon Ball Z and Trigun.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Not just that, I hate all the stuff on Adult Swim too, except Family Guy and sometimes Futurama.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I like YuYu Hakusho


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Anime = dumb plz


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching Casino Royale.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- I like YuYu Hakusho


...o.....k.:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Anime = dumb plz


 



> Truth- Watching Casino Royale.


:hb:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> ...o.....k.:side:


Its an anime show

Truth- New banner


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New Bat-fact. It's not that great, but it's something.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> New Bat-fact. It's not that great, but it's something.


You should make a fact about Mark Hamill.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> You should make a fact about Mark Hamill.


I know Holt will get pissed at me saying this, but Hamill is the best Joker ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I know Holt will get pissed at me saying this, but Hamill is the best Joker ever.


I know a lot of people that think that.









He's still a has been. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Its an anime show
> 
> Truth- New banner


It would look a lot better if the background was transparent.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I know Holt will get pissed at me saying this, but Hamill is the best Joker ever.


you are dead to me


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> you are dead to me


I thought you'd say that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The first scene in Casino Royale (not the very beginning but when they are climbing the construction site) is awesome beyond description.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> It would look a lot better if the background was transparent.


:agree:

Truth- Godfather 2 and 3 are shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The first scene in Casino Royale (not the very beginning but when they are climbing the construction site) is awesome beyond description.


The black guy was really doing all of those stunts.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* The Academy Is... is my new favorite band


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> The black guy was really doing all of those stunts.


He jumped between the two cranes?!?!?!?!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Casino Royale >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 300


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Casino Royale >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 300


I agree 100%. You might want to add a few more > in though.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

007 movies suck. Every single one.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Casino Royale >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 300


I haven't seen Casino Royale, but that's probably true.

300 wasn't so much a good movie as it was an enjoyable movie, IMO.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> 007 movies suck. Every single one.


Most of them suck. The new one was awesome though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

300 was fucking laughable at times, alright film but really nothing overly special.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> He jumped between the two cranes?!?!?!?!


Yah.


If you have the 2 disc DVD, they did a featurette about it on the second disc.

:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Yah.
> 
> 
> If you have the 2 disc DVD, they did a featurette about it on the second disc.
> ...


I just bought it. I shall watch it after the movie.

:hb


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watching SmackDown!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I just bought it. I shall watch it after the movie.
> 
> :hb


Nice decision.


:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ That Molson Canadian commercial about the guy who doesn't notice anything going on around him is the best commercial on television right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Nice avy matt :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Nice avy matt :side:


Got a new one.


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Truth - Just saw '300' and loved it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Got a new one.


You gotta add "THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!!" somewhere in your set up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Legend said:


> Truth - Just saw '300' and loved it.


Hi Davey Richards.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Got a new one.


Too embarassed to have Spirit Squad stuff?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3813665#post3813665

You will get a few laughs out of these.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Hi Davey Richards.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Hi Davey Richards.


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Too embarassed to have Spirit Squad stuff?


I found the gif funny :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I found the gif funny :$


I thought of using the Johnny one :$:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Hi Davey Richards.


You are my hero.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Does my banner look better now?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> I thought of using the Johnny one :$:side:


LOL 

Truth: Lashley will beat Cena for the WWE Title at next years Mania


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


Anybody else get a PM from paperbagman?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- New Avy :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb
> 
> 
> Anybody else get a PM from paperbagman?


No but now I feel left out. 

Please post it on here to humiliate him and amuse me.



Brye said:


> Truth- New Avy :$


:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth: Lashley will beat Cena for the WWE Title at next years Mania


Vince will not put Lashley over Cena.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Vince will not put Lashley over Cena.


Lashley goes over whoever he wants.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Does my banner look better now?


 Much.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Lashley goes over whoever he wants.


He couldn't go over RVD in the MITB ladder match last year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley books RAW now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Vince will not put Lashley over Cena.


Well Lashley will win a World Title next Mania, so it could be Cena.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ My computer is lucky that brye's banner is better now.  I would have beat the shit out of photoshop. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Lashley goes over whoever he wants.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Well Lashley will win a World Title next Mania, so it could be Cena.


I don't think so. He'll either be defending a championship, or if he wins the title, it'll be from Kennedy, Edge, Orton or maybe even a heel HHH but not Cena.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lashley & Cena have more pull backstage than HHH these days...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think so. He'll either be defending a championship, or if he wins the title, it'll be from Kennedy, Edge, Orton or maybe even a heel HHH but not Cena.


Either way, Lashley is gonna be running the WWE for the next few years.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

J_MeRCe™, the left picture in your banner is heaven


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark out to see a Black or Hispanic comedian go through an entire set without making a racial joke.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He couldn't go over RVD in the MITB ladder match last year.


My avatar and usertitle say all that needs to be said.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> My avatar and usertitle say all that needs to be said.


:agree:



CaLiGula said:


> I'd mark out to see a Black or Hispanic comedian go through an entire set without making a racial joke.


Never gonna happen though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'd mark out to see a Black or Hispanic comedian go through an entire set without making a racial joke.


Carlos Menc....wait.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> J_MeRCe™, the left picture in your banner is heaven


Its heavy eh? I really don't care. Muh ha.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

By the looks of it Lashley is taking over this forum



J_MeRCe™ said:


> Its heavy eh? I really don't care. Muh ha.


I thought I told you to work on your laugh


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Its heavy eh? I really don't care. *Muh ha.*


:no:







:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Black comedian stand up routines are more formulaic then a John Cena house show match.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> By the looks of it Lashley is taking over this forum


You better get used to it, becuase its the best thing going.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I said heaven, not heavy... silly 

Movement with a Carlito gif as well? ThatzNotCool is very pleased!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Black comedian stand up routines are more formulaic then a John Cena house show match.


And Carlito's use of the middle rope during matches.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I said heaven, not heavy... silly
> 
> Movement with a Carlito gif as well? ThatzNotCool is very pleased!


 



MrMondayNight™ said:


> You better get used to it, becuase its the best thing going.


good thing I like Lashley

Truth: watching some ECW shows


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> And Carlito's use of the middle rope during matches.


Last time I saw a Carlito match, I threw up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Replied to WCW's rant.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't even pretend that you don't love it. 



ThatzNotCool said:


> I said heaven, not heavy... silly
> 
> Movement with a Carlito gif as well? ThatzNotCool is very pleased!


I swear I read heavy. :$ **Bashes head off desk a couple times**



MoveMent™ said:


> I thought I told you to work on your laugh


My laugh is pure evil. No work required. Muh ha. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Don't even pretend that you don't love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Alright, its cool :$

But Jason, your not evil.

How about you bash your head off that white board your always talking about on MSN


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

:argh: towards CaLiGula....




WCW4Life said:


> Last time I saw a Carlito match, I threw up.


That is defently not normal. You really need to get that checked out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Alright, its cool :$
> 
> But Jason, your not evil.
> 
> How about you bash your head off that white board your always talking about on MSN


Thats a good idea actually. I'll write that down on my white board for next time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bret Hart vs. Hakushi from In Your House 1 is really underrated.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back from school whats up? im so tired.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Bret Hart vs. Hakushi from In Your House 1 is really underrated.


I concur.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: making GIF's


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Thats a good idea actually. I'll write that down on my white board for next time.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want a sig like Brye has but I want Bobby Lashley on all three of the cards.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I want a sig like Brye has but I want Bobby Lashley on all three of the cards.


I think it would only be fair if Lashley was on 4 cards,


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I want a sig like Brye has but I want Bobby Lashley on all three of the cards.


hmm...and what should each one say?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: I like Pie


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> truth: I like Pie


cool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I concur.


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> hmm...and what should each one say?


The first one would say: Bobby Lashley

The second would say: Rules

The third one would say: The World


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> The first one would say: Bobby Lashley
> 
> The second would say: Rules
> 
> The third one would say: The World


lol, done.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The first one would say: Bobby Lashley
> 
> The second would say: Rules
> 
> The third one would say: The World


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> cool.


Very cool


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Carlito would spit in Bobby Lashley's face


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito would spit in Bobby Lashley's face


Then Lashley would hit him with THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Truth:* Trying to stick with an avatar. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Not sure how long Johnny will last as an avatar :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Not sure how long Johnny will last as an avatar :$


one day.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito would spit in Bobby Lashley's face


Then Lashley would spear him into his precious middle rope, where Carlito would bounce straight into a Running Powerslam!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito would spit in Bobby Lashley's face


Carlito is cool But Lashley rules the world....Carlito is still better




MrMondayNight™ said:


> Then Lashley would spear him into his precious middle rope, where Carlito would bounce straight into a Running Powerslam!!












:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm keeping my avatar until Liddell/Jackson 2....or until I feel like changing it


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Then Lashley would hit him with THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!


Then Carlito would kick out


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^^ NO he wouldnt 




jeffdivalover said:


> one day.


Wanna bet?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple H's first WWE theme song as Hunter Hearst Helmsley kicks so much ass.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

When Carlito wins a match, you Carlito marks call me mmmkay?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Then Carlito would kick out


NO ONE KICKS OUT OF THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> NO ONE KICKS OUT OF THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!


Quoted for truth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carlito getting a running powerslam would have so much impact on him that the palm branches that are attached to his head would be ripped out of his skull.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Russo fad >>>>>>> Luger fad >> Lashley fad


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> NO ONE KICKS OUT OF THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!


Carlito did at Survivor Series don't believe me watch it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Triple H's first WWE theme song as Hunter Hearst Helmsley kicks so much ass.


My Time > Every other theme song he's ever had


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Carlito got a Running Powerslam he would never be the same again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> My Time > Every other theme song he's ever had


Hahaha, that song is so bad. 

King Of Kings > all.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> When Carlito wins a match, you Carlito marks call me mmmkay?


I will. No joke. You'll be recieving a PM.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Russo fad >>>>>>> Luger fad >> Lashley fad


Lashley is not a fad, he's a way of life.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i think im in love with a girl i asked out last year but she said no , i still like her.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lashleyism > Christianity


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Lashleyism > Christianity


Lashleyism > Mcmahonism > Religion


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Lashleyism > Christianity


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Lashley is not a fad, he's a way of life.


:lmao

I keep getting you and WCW confused


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: WCW can participate in actual discussions without sarcasm....who knew?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> *Hahaha, that song is so bad.*
> 
> King Of Kings > all.


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: WCW can participate in actual discussions without sarcasm....who knew?


:shocked:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Awesome gif Mac


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Awesome gif Mac


Johnny is getting on my nerves take him off before I call Lashley


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: If you can stand look close enough at Ashley's mouth in Brye's sig, there's a black spot there that make him look real hickish.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I love Brye's GIF of Turk dancing. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I got another one of him dancing too



AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: If you can stand look close enough at Ashley's mouth in Brye's sig, there's a black spot there that make him look real hickish.


Kinda hard to see, but I sort of notice


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Watch


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: If you can stand look close enough at Ashley's mouth in Brye's sig, there's a black spot there that make him look real hickish.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: WCW can participate in actual discussions without sarcasm....who knew?


Should I start talking about how Vince Russo needs to make more pole matches to increase ratings?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: If you can stand look close enough at Ashley's mouth in Brye's sig, there's a black spot there that make him look real hickish.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Should I start talking about how Vince Russo needs to make more pole matches to increase ratings?


He doesn't need pole matches. He needs.....Lashley.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> He doesn't need pole matches. He needs.....Lashley.


Running Powerslam = ratings above 1.2


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He doesn't need pole matches. He needs.....Lashley.


A Lashley on a pole match.


Or a Steve Blackman's charisma on a pole match, there's no way to win.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Should I start talking about how Vince Russo needs to make more pole matches to increase ratings?


That would increase the ratings of the your thread to higher than TNA but lower than SD


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That would increase the ratings of the your thread to higher than TNA but lower than SD


I feel I can compete with ECW.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Hoping somebody does my banner request


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lashley has a vast array of facial expressions so I tried to express that. Points and rep pease!!! :side:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I gtg... Peace


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Lashley has a vast array of facial expressions so I tried to express that. Points and rep pease!!! :side:


AWESOME1!!!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Watch


cool


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Lashley's charisma is off the page. 

He can make the crowd laugh by a simple face reaction.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Lashley has a vast array of facial expressions so I tried to express that. Points and rep pease!!! :side:


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Charisma on a Pole Match:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I feel I can compete with ECW.


Awwww, I was setting you up for "So ECW level?" "Exactly and who does ECW have?" "Lashley, which makes my thread the best ever."


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Lashley has a vast array of facial expressions so I tried to express that. Points and rep pease!!! :side:


His facial expressions range from "oh no, somebody took my sandwhich" to "I'm going to get whoever took my sandwhich" to "That hot dog looks pretty good".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Awwww, I was setting you up for "So ECW level?" "Exactly and who does ECW have?" "Lashley, which makes my thread the best ever."


Quoting this to show that it is fact the best logic of all time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> His facial expressions range from "oh no, somebody took my *sandwhich"* to "I'm going to get whoever took my sandwhich" to "That hot dog looks pretty good".


Except Lashley isn't Shelton Benjamin.

Booo, you edited it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Charisma on a Pole Match:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


I think I fell out of my chair reading that. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Except Lashley isn't Shelton Benjamin.
> 
> Booo, you edited it.


I edited it because I'm educlated


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

How can you hang charisma on a pole?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Lashley has a vast array of facial expressions so I tried to express that. Points and rep pease!!! :side:


You mind making me one of them if I tell you the guys I want on it and the pics? :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> How can you hang charisma on a pole?


very carefully


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> How can you hang charisma on a pole?


Rumor has it that Steve Blackman keeps his charisma in his Kendo sticks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> You mind making me one of them if I tell you the guys I want on it and the pics? :$


sure. 

Truth - this whole conversation is :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You mind making me one of them if I tell you the guys I want on it and the pics? :$


Do you really need to tell him?

JBL, Kennedy, Finlay 

Truth: Russo would need two poles to contain Lashley's charisma.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Steve Blackman is underrated. EDIT: And I'm not talking about in the ring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> sure.
> 
> Truth - this whole conversation is :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Thanks. 



> JBL, Kennedy, Finlay


:agree:

Gotta know the order they appear in from left to right though, and the pics.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

has anyone seen my rant


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Do you really need to tell him?
> 
> *JBL, Kennedy, Finlay *
> 
> Truth: Russo would need two poles to contain Lashley's charisma.


I was just about to say that


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Do you really need to tell him?
> 
> JBL, Kennedy, Finlay
> 
> Truth: Russo would need two poles to contain Lashley's charisma.


Correction: God, Jesus, The Holy Spirit

Lashley > Anyone from the bible


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello everybody 

Just had breakfast, and have to spend the day resting my toe yay.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want one of those banners with Steve Blackman pics.

Text: Oozing Fucking Charisma


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I want one of those banners with Steve Blackman pics.
> 
> Text: Oozing Fucking Charisma


pm me pics and I'll do it. 

I'm going to get a lot of points for these banners :side:.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

A range of Blackman's emotions and charisma.









Congrats Steve you just won the lottery.









Steve you have cancer.









Steve's Comedy face.









Steve just won the WWE Title at WrestleMania.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Proof that Blackman > Lashley:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> A range of Blackman's emotions and charisma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

I have him in my BTB


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Proof that Blackman > Lashley:


Steroids.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

watching smackdown


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> A range of Blackman's emotions and charisma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I think you outlined all of them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> pm me pics and I'll do it.
> 
> I'm going to get a lot of points for these banners :side:.


I'll donate points. :agree:

I'll be giving you your pics in a few minutes. Thanks again for doing it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'll donate points. :agree:
> 
> I'll be giving you your pics in a few minutes. Thanks again for doing it.


no problem Gord. They take 10 or so minutes to put together. Its just a matter of changing the pics and words now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm about to make the best fucking banner of all time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm about to make the best fucking banner of all time.


Which means Lashley is in it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Which means Lashley is in it.


Correct.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm about to make the best fucking banner of all time.


a dancing monk


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Correct.


I want this banner.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

EVERYBODY LOVES THE RUNNING POWERSLAM AND SO DO I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

knightmace said:


> EVERYBODY LOVES THE RUNNING POWERSLAM AND SO DO I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its not just loving it, its appreciating the athleticism of Lashley to deliver a move of such power and velocity.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Its not just loving it, its appreciating the athleticism of Lashley to deliver a move of such power and velocity.


Yes Yes I know that, but it looks freaking awesome!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pwtorrents already has smackdown to download and it just started, too bad I'm going to get banned next week


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy had been doing roids.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching SD!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Melina said Ashley is a generic glass of soda:lmao:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Melina said Ashley is a generic glass of soda:lmao:lmao


I like soda


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Pwtorrents already has smackdown to download and it just started, too bad I'm going to get banned next week



It's been posted in the media section here since this morning it's online my friday morning


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth -


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth -


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth -


You can make banners?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> You can make banners?


Nope, got it in a rep message from WCW.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Nope, got it in a rep message from WCW.


oh


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> PatrickEwingNY33 (8:22:32 PM): Hey what's up, this is Patrick Ewing, former star center for the New York Knicks. I'm kinda bored right now, just watching some more Space Jam, I'm such a good actor. Remember when those damn aliens took my body and pretty much owned everyone. They didn't actually take over my body, that was actually me being the greatest NBA player around. Well, I'm all yours.


It's odd that he's online and at his sons basketball game at the same time


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> oh


I wish I could make banners though :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Platt said:


> It's been posted in the media section here since this morning it's online my friday morning



.....oh


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I feel slightly more charismatic just from making this...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao




MrMondayNight™ said:


> I wish I could make banners though :$


I wish someone would do my banner request. maybe I should raise the stakes


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth -


:lmao Where'd you get that?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao Where'd you get that?


I just made it. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I feel slightly more charismatic just from making this...


Why is it censored?


:sad:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Why is it censored?
> 
> 
> :sad:


Are we allowed to swear? I assumed we weren't.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Why are you guys teasing Steve Blackman so much? At least, he had a decent gimmick. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Why are you guys teasing Steve Blackman so much? At least, he had a decent gimmick. :side:


And he's in my BTB


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> And he's in my BTB


I assume Lashley holds a title in your BTB?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I assume Lashley holds a title in your BTB?


I dont have him. i'm Smackdown. Edge is champ(Got him in a trade)


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Are we allowed to swear? I assumed we weren't.


I was going to curse like crazy but the Christian in me stopped me


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> I dont have him. i'm Smackdown. Edge is champ(Got him in a trade)


Make it happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I'm finishing up heavily editing a pic for my banner.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Make it happen.


You get someone to do my banner and make it good and I'll consider it


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

meh, if we are then here you go..


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I dont have him. i'm Smackdown. Edge is champ(Got him in a trade)


Lashley can go were he want's


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> You get someone to do my banner and make it good and I'll consider it


I have no power on this forum, theres no way I could :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I have no power on this forum, theres no way I could :$


you have the running power slam


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I have no power on this forum, theres no way I could :$


.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> you have the running power slam


I find people don't want to help me afterwards though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New greatest sig of all time.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> New greatest sig of all time.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> New greatest sig of all time.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I find people don't want to help me afterwards though.


I can see why


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really should've been Storm and not Lashley but :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Really should've been Storm and not Lashley but :lmao


Please, this match is for people with real charisma.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

"If I could be serious for a moment"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Please, this match is for people with real charisma.


Should be Kennedy vs Rock then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Should be Kennedy vs Rock then.


If Kennedy had 1/100 of the charisma of these three men then he would already be a 12 time WWE Champion.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm not going to watch SD tonight.

It's on auto-pilot with WM so close. You don't even have to watch the shows, to know whats going to happen now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LMAO @ JBL. 

That's gonna hurt Von Haussen's yoddling abilites. 

:lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I'm liking MVP more & more now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope Orton puts Kennedy through the table.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I should have just posted this:



> I think YOU AND TNA SUCKS. WWE has put more greatest match than TNA Puts. No doubt TNA IS Nothing but just a beginner of wrestling. Btw, If Mr.McMahon didn't FIRED Christian Cage, Kurt Angle, Scott Steiner,Jim Cornette, Dudley Boyz Tna is nothing. And all what Tna is doin is the same thing as what wwe are doing. For example, backstage speech and backstage fight. Without WWE great mastermind. All wrestling promo especially TNA IS nothing but a boring fight. And YOU TNA FANS better show some freakin respect for the legacy of the GREATEST WRESTLING INDUSTRY TODAY WORLD WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT. ALSO VKM IS JUST THE PART 2 OF DX. If Mr.McMahon didn't FIRED ROAD DOGG AND BILLY GUNN THERE IS NO "VKM". On TNA. IF YOU're NOT DOWN WITH THAT I JUST GOT 2 WORDS FOR YA......SUCK IT. 1st April 07 WRESTLEMANIA 23 WILL KICK TNA PAY PER VIEV AND ALL OF TNA SHOW DOWN.... AND TNA WILL FINALLY SHOW MORE RESPECT TO WWE. IF YOU're NOT HAPPY COME GET SOME. BIG TALKer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MVP is so damn good on the mic.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

truth: MVP has a doctorate in shit talking and a masters in BALLIN!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> truth: MVP has a doctorate in shit talking and a masters in BALLIN!!!


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I should have just posted this:


:lmao

What's that from?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I should have just posted this:


I will.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> "If I could be serious for a moment"


go ahead


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> go ahead


it was Lance Storms catchphrase


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> What's that from?


The comments page of some youtube shooter.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll post it after Sinner responds.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> it was Lance Storms catchphrase


....Lance storm sucks

Truth: my easy video splitter isn't being easy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Bobby Lashley is the most ballin' man in the history of the world.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Bobby Lashley is the most ballin' man in the history of the world.


What about Kobe?:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-Danger! Danger! High Voltage! When we touch, when we kiss.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Bobby Lashley is the most ballin' man in the history of the world.


Even more ballin than MVP?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> What about Kobe?:side:


Lashley's unGodly charisma and .....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!! = more ballin than anything about Kobe Rapist.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> What about Kobe?:side:


Kobe sucks.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> truth: MVP has a doctorate in shit talking and a masters in BALLIN!!!


I gots to make a banner with that quote, I just gots to


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Lashley's unGodly charisma and .....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!! = more ballin than anything about Kobe Rapist.


 
Melo? :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Vince always dresses terribly when he's on Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I gots to make a banner with that quote, I just gots to


Make it a banner that anyone can use. I'd wear it in my sig. :$





> Melo? :side:


Wish I knew who that was.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If Lashley would have fucked up and hit his head on the post like Goldberg, it wouldn't have hurt him.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- Vince always dresses terribly when he's on Smackdown.


you can tell how much he likes the shows by what he wears, remeber when he was on ECW


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Heh, it's sad that Orton was looking for a rest hold in a handicap tables match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Lashley would have fucked up and hit his head on the post like Goldberg, it wouldn't have hurt him.


If Lashley would have done that, it would have been the post that got knocked out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Lashley would have fucked up and hit his head on the post like Goldberg, it wouldn't have hurt him.


The post would have screamed in pain.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Bobby Lashley is WWE.

The man is going to lead the company better then Austin, Rock, Hogan, Triple H, Warrior, Bret Hart, Michaels & more did. I can just see people wearing the "THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!" t-shirts soon. :agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd say Lashley is Superman, but not even Kryponite hurts Lashley.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Make it a banner that anyone can use. I'd wear it in my sig. :$


Skyline background or classroom background,I haven't decided yet. For now, its going to be my usertitle, I hope it fits


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- Vince always dresses terribly when he's on Smackdown.


It's because Smackdown is the B show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'd say Lashley is Superman, but not even Kryponite hurts Lashley.


Sigged.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Bobby Lashley is WWE.
> 
> The man is going to lead the company better then Austin, Rock, Hogan, Triple H, Warrior, Bret Hart, Michaels & more did. I can just see people wearing the "THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!" t-shirts soon. :agree:


If they made that shirt (and they should), I would buy it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Make it a banner that anyone can use. I'd wear it in my sig. :$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Carmello Anthony


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The A show is whichever show Bobby Lashley chooses to appear on.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'd say Lashley is Superman, but not even Kryponite hurts Lashley.


He's Batman:side: 

Truth: smackdown has been okay so far

Orton's career is over


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lashley was about to use a Torture Rack. If there was ever any doubt that he's the greatest wrestler ever, it was just erased.

THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!! through a table.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro, did you check out any of the fights?

Truth - Just came back from downtown, and I bought God Of War 1 for $25. Seems like a good deal. I just put it in now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> The A show is whichever show Bobby Lashley chooses to appear on.


I can see these Lashleyisms getting more popular than those Chuck Norris sayins.

Running Powerslam > Roundhouse Kick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton just took ....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!! through a table.

Call the cemetery and schedule Orton for Tuesday at noon.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Pyro, did you check out any of the fights?
> 
> Truth - Just came back from downtown, and I bought God Of War 1 for $25. Seems like a good deal. I just put it in now.


 
Awesome game man

Sup John?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just came back from downtown, and I bought God Of War 1 for $25. Seems like a good deal. I just put it in now.


Great fucking game the puzzles get annoying sometimes though.

Truth - Just watched Lashley squash two high midcarders.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Pyro, did you check out any of the fights?


I tried one but it was Rapidshare and I fucked up getting the right link. They give you like a ton and you have to choose what to download it from or something. Then I just stopped with it.

I'll try it soon.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Awesome game man
> 
> Sup John?


Besides me just buying that game, abso-friggin-lutely nothing. 

You?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Lashley won 2 on 1.

But giving 2 people in a match is weak. He can take on 20 if he wanted.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Besides me just buying that game, abso-friggin-lutely nothing.
> 
> You?


I'm doing good. Just workin on my BTB and postin. The usual(Yawn)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Lashley won 2 on 1.
> 
> But giving 2 people in a match is weak. He can take on 20 if he wanted.


Truth: If Lashley was in 300, it would be called 1.

And if you guys (Diesel/Pyro) are talking about MMA Fights, just go to Daily Motion, they've got a bunch of fights on that site.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Pyro, did you check out any of the fights?


Upload it on Sendspace, much better file sharer


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> He's Batman:side:


Nah, Batman doesn't have superpowers. Lashley has the power of being awesome.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

^ :lmao


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Sting are winning 3-2 near the end of the second :hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nah, Batman doesn't have superpowers. Lashley has the power of being awesome.


Lashley is mr. perfect :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

New Usertitle, awwwwwww yeaaaaaa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


>


:lmao

There's some website that specializes in making those. You had to get yours off there by typing it in. What's the site name? :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


>


:lmao

There's some website that specializes in making those. You had to get yours off there by typing it in. What's the site name? :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Lashley is mr. perfect :side:


Lashley can be whoever he wants to be.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lashley might challenge god one day


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> There's some website that specializes in making those. You had to get yours off there by typing it in. What's the site name? :$


Google "Tombstone Generator".


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Holy fuck, I love this game already. I just killed like 20 guys on the ship, and the game just began.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah, generator. That makes sense. Should've known from the random fact generators.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Very drunk


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cide, what do you do after you kill all those guys on the ship? I'm stuck already. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


>


You're going to hell.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


:cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wild Samoans shouldn't be in the HOF.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Where do you huys make these stuff?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Where do you huys make these stuff?


There are sites that have the pics, you just type in what you want it to read.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: the story I just finished reading really put me in a sucky mood....it was so fuckin sad. I hate when I read sad stories. I always feel like shit afterwards.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Sweet Chili Heat Doritos rule.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

damn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finlay and Booker just whooped Batista's ass. :lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Where do you huys make these stuff?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


>


:lmao

These are gonna be the next fad


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Holy fuck, I love this game already. I just killed like 20 guys on the ship, and the game just began.


See, told you it was a great game wait until the boss fight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


SO where do you go?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: It was pretty hot outside today. I have to get used to the weather patterns here in Georgia. It's like a damn dessert; it'll be cool in the morning hot as hell in the afternoon and cold as fuck at night. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The fucking Mexicans that live in the apartment below me have been blasting their goddamn El Conquistador music for the last 5 hours.


About to call immigration.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> See, told you it was a great game wait until the boss fight


I just beat the shit out of a few huge snakes.

I can't believe I didn't get this game sooner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


>


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I just beat the shit out of a few huge snakes.
> 
> I can't believe I didn't get this game sooner.


I got it the first day


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> The fucking Mexicans that live in the apartment below me have been blasting their goddamn El Conquistador music for the last 5 hours.
> 
> 
> About to call immigration.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is God Of War on PSP????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Is God Of War on PSP????????????????????????????????????????????


No its far to good for such a device


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Have you beat GOW 2 holt?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> No its far to good for such a device


http://psp.ign.com/objects/886/886122.html


:flip


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://media.psp.ign.com/media/886/886122/img_4388416.html


:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> There are sites that have the pics, you just type in what you want it to read.


Ya know wat site?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Ya know wat site?


No, maybe you should ask the guys that were using it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Just google search sign generator


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Truth- Meh


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate idiots.


Very much.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Just google search sign generator


OK Thanks


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.customsigngenerator.com/

Here is the start of a night of fun i'm sure.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Have you beat GOW 2 holt?


nope, been playing Godfather for the last two days

Godfather Blackhand > GOW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"The tables have turned? That's the worst segway I've heard in my whole damn life. Where'd you get that from, Todd Grisham?"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd get a Wii if the name wasn't so horrible.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

This is the best one

http://nigerian.scam.signgenerator.net/


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Holt, do you remember where the key is to free that chick near the beginning of GOW?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope Wrestlemania is in the iMPACT Zone this year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I hope Wrestlemania is in the iMPACT Zone this year.


Me too. That would Roxxors!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

sign generators were hilarious like 3 years ago


stop.

you're not clever.

at all.

ok?

ok.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

k.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching 20/20


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> k.


thx


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Even Mr. Kennedy, the great all-around performer that he is, can do nothing but stand in awe of the charisma, athleticism, and raw talent of Bobby Lashley:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Here's one I made it's sucky but it's my first.

EDIT: It got crappy and didn't work


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> thx


bi


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

DAMN There's something wrong, oh well...


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

^You've got to upload it to an image hosting site. You can't just link us to the file on your computer dude.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

when you see Lashley all you can do is awe


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Will's gifs come out really clear. I use DVDs too, how come mine dont?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> sign generators were hilarious like 3 years ago
> 
> 
> stop.
> ...


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1820855


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Will's gifs come out really clear. I use DVDs too, how come mine dont?


Converter/Splitter?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Brye said:


> Truth- Will's gifs come out really clear. I use DVDs too, how come mine dont?


I use FireWorks MX and mess with the color settings of the gif.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1820855


that scared the shit out of me :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> I use FireWorks MX and mess with the color settings of the gif.


oh, I use MDI and just make the gif after getting caps from Power DVD


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Brye said:


> oh, I use MDI and just make the gif after getting caps from Power DVD


Yea, I copy and paste each cap into it's respective frame and then tweak with the color settings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> that scared the shit out of me :lmao


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1820872


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I.. I can't make gifs.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Yea, I copy and paste each cap into it's respective frame and then tweak with the color settings.


Yeah, they come out incredible


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1820872


I will


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I can make gifs, just the quality is destroyed because of my splitter.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I am too sick to do anything tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/WWF-1995-King-O...oryZ2902QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


*~__~*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/WWF-1995-King-O...oryZ2902QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> *~__~*


I'd only buy it if someone got hit with it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

EG said:


> Truth: I am too sick to do anything tonight.


this will make you feel better

....click on it


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

EG said:


> Truth: I am too sick to do anything tonight.


For a momment there I thought u came from China.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/WWF-1995-King-O...oryZ2902QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> *~__~*


$50 for a chair from what is considered by many to be the worst PPV in WWE history?

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/WWF-Unforgiven-...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Nice deal.


I got mine for 20 cents less


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I.. I can't make gifs.
> 
> *hangs head in shame*


Get Microsoft Digital Image. Get PowerDVD.

Set up your caps folder somewhere in PowerDVD, can't remember where. pause and cap. Way you do that is by pressing c for cap, and t for step forward. Do that until you got the sequence you want. Go to MDI, go to the file opening thing at the top, find your caps folder, highlight all the caps in the sequence. Go to tools, then flipbook, nevermind all the shit up until you get to where to set the size, then press the finish button, whatever it's called (I lost MDI and have to get it back so yeah, I forgot). It makes it for you within seconds.

If it's not sig limits, remove a few frames or reduce size or whatever to get it there.

That's it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/WWF-Unforgiven-...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> Nice deal.
> ...


I bought it at a store for a dollar less than that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Get Microsoft Digital Image. Get PowerDVD.
> 
> Set up your caps folder somewhere in PowerDVD, can't remember where. pause and cap. Way you do that is by pressing c for cap, and t for step forward. Do that until you got the sequence you want. Go to MDI, go to the file opening thing at the top, find your caps folder, highlight all the caps in the sequence. Go to tools, then flipbook, nevermind all the shit up until you get to where to set the size, then press the finish button, whatever it's called (I lost MDI and have to get it back so yeah, I forgot). It makes it for you within seconds.
> 
> ...


You summed that up about right


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> this will make you feel better
> 
> ....click on it


Thnx



> For a momment there I thought u came from China.


Nope


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I bought it at a store for a dollar less than that.


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1820922


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just played Command & Conquer generals AGAIN & it was fun!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1820922


Nope, I'm not lying. Some guy traded in some 2001 DVDs at my local video store, and the store was selling them for $9.99. I could only afford Unforgiven though. By the time my next paycheck came around, they were all gone.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I have just achieved my greatest goal in Oblivion: Getting the chameleon suit. All thanks to not updating the patch through Live, doing the dupe glitch, and finding Grand filled Grand Soul Gems at the Arcane University. Now I don't have to go though the hours of leveling up far enough to encounter enemies with Grand souls.

Thanks, glitch!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nope, I'm not lying. Some guy traded in some 2001 DVDs at my local video store, and the store was selling them for $9.99. I could only afford Unforgiven though. By the time my next paycheck came around, they were all gone.


Used DVD's are worthless anyway.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1820956


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Used DVD's are worthless anyway.


I'm not complaining.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Anybody here played the World Of Warcraft sereis?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Fools! Don't you understand the ramifacations of this? Within the game now, I am truly unstoppable. No one can take out what they can't see or hear.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

takerfan847 said:


> Look guys The undertaker is the best
> and here is my WRESTLEMANIA 23 TICKET.Billionaire vs billionaire ECW TITLE ON LINE UMAGA VS BOBBY LASHLEY
> winner:bobbylashley
> *hbk vs john cena in a streetfight wwe title: HBK WINS. BRET HART RETURNS fights hbk in a cage match hart gets the title.*
> ...


Truth - Dude had to be tripping on damn good acid when he made that card up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Fools! Don't you understand the ramifacations of this? Within the game now, I am truly unstoppable. No one can take out what they can't see or hear.


Sweet.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Fools! Don't you understand the ramifacations of this? Within the game now, I am truly unstoppable. No one can take out what they can't see or hear.



so you can basically easily beat the game now?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

will94 said:


> Truth - Dude had to be tripping on damn good acid when he made that card up.


That's actually depressing. :sad:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> so you can basically easily beat the game now?


Dude, I can walk up right in front of an orge several levels higher than me and slash him without him ever seeing me.

I can also go GTA on everyone.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - Kennedy jobbed to Lashley... again


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - Kennedy jobbed to Lashley... again


What did you expect? Lashley is being pushed to the freaking moon.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> What did you expect? Lashley is being pushed to the freaking moon.


Fuck the moon the ***** is at pluto



Bubba T said:


> Dude, I can walk up right in front of an orge several levels higher than me and slash him without him ever seeing me.
> 
> I can also go GTA on everyone.


 , gotta love the glitches


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3813267&postcount=4

:shocked:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton jobbed too, don't forget. Don't think Vince is gonna stop pushing him.

Kennedy is fine. Lashley is being pushed more at the moment, but Kennedy is high on McMahon's list, hence his position in the company so early.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Vinnie Mac's Push List*
1) Cena
2) Lashley
3) Triple H
4) Mr. Kennedy
5) Randy Orton


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I never said I expected anything other than a Lashley win and I'm not worried about KK's future, I just don't like it when one of my favourite wrestlers jobs to someone WAY inferior.

Truth - Selena Spice has an amazing ass :yum:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I heard a rumor that the WWE has major stock in Mattell. Not really a suprise.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vinnie Mac's Push List
1) Cena
2) Lashley
3) Triple H
4) Mr. Kennedy Batista
5) Randy Orton Shawn Michaels/Undertaker

:no:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^^ You may be right Pyro, KK has lost a lot this year. I still can't believe he jobbed out the two front runners to win MITB to Lashley


I had selena spice gifs before it got cool


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^


Pyro™ said:


> Vinnie Mac's Push List
> 1) Cena
> 2) Lashley
> 3) Triple H
> ...


Tista's out after Mania, I think it'll just be KK and Taker with Tista as the third wheel and Michaels is only pushed for the moment. He'll be back down the ladder after Mania. Forgot about Undertaker. :sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Tista's out after Mania


?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Vinnie Mac's Push List
> 1) Cena
> 2) Lashley
> 3) Triple H
> ...


I don't think Vince really cares about pushing Batista or HBK. HHH gave Batista his push and from what I've heard the SmackDown writing team had to convince McMahon to put the title back on Dave. As for HBK, he's filling HHH's spot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I don't think Vince really cares about pushing Batista or HBK. HHH gave Batista his push and from what I've heard the SmackDown writing team had to convince McMahon to put the title back on Dave. As for HBK, he's filling HHH's spot.


I'm talking about momentarily. Kennedy will probably be ahead of HBK in a year or 2, but not Batista.

If Vince didn't care about Batista being pushed then he wouldn't do it and couldn't be "convinced".

BTW, remove the ass gif please. Great as it is, it's over sig limits.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just got a ballin skin for Firefox.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Vinnie Mac's Push List
> 1) Cena
> 2) Lashley
> 3) Triple H
> ...


Bobby Lashley will be number one on that list after he knocks up Steph and she leaves Trips for a real man.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Only real men use basic moves as their finisher. That's why we have three amazing World Champions.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm talking about momentarily. Kennedy will probably be ahead of HBK in a year or 2, but not Batista.
> *
> If Vince didn't care about Batista being pushed then he wouldn't do it and couldn't be "convinced".*
> 
> BTW, remove the ass gif please. Great as it is, it's over sig limits.


Did you read the Wrestling Observer article that was posted in Smackdown about a week ago. Rhodes and Hayes *convinced* Vince to put the title back on Batista because they saw Booker as a joke who shouldn't be world champ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Bobby Lashley will be number one on that list after he knocks up Steph and she leaves Trips for a real man.


:lmao

Once you go Black Lesnar, you never go back.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Once you go Black Lesnar, you never go back.


Brock Lesner actually left the WWE because he knew that Lashley was coming through.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm talking about momentarily. Kennedy will probably be ahead of HBK in a year or 2, but not Batista.
> 
> If Vince didn't care about Batista being pushed then he wouldn't do it and couldn't be "convinced".


Vince cares about Batista but I still think he cares about Kennedy more. The way I see it he's pushing Batista because he feels obligated to. He actually wants to push Kennedy.



> BTW, remove the ass gif please. Great as it is, it's over sig limits.


Gimme a sec


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Only real men use basic moves as their finisher. That's why we have three amazing World Champions.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Smart man that Brock is.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 



King Booker? A joke world champion?

:bs:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Don Rickles = Ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Smart man that Brock is.


Brock Lesner stole his gimmick from Lashley. 


And before you say Brock and Lashley just have the generic big man gimmick, Lashley invented that gimmick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Brock Lesner actually left the WWE because he knew that Lashley was coming through.


:no:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Holt, you still doing the Smallville gifs?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Vince cares about Batista but I still think he cares about Kennedy more. The way I see it he's pushing Batista because he feels obligated to. He actually wants to push Kennedy.


Probably, but that obligation is money, which Batista makes more of than Kennedy. Not to say that Kennedy can't make more money than Batista someday, as Kennedy has FAR more charisma. It took one good booking move to get Batista over big for life, the same thing for a guy like Kennedy and he honestly might not be that far away from Rock like reactions.

Vince does realize that Kennedy is the definite long term investment over Batista as Batista is over 40 while Kennedy is 28/29, so Kennedy ultimately has the bettter future I would assume but as for this moment he's not getting ahead of Batista.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :no:


If it makes you feel any better, Steve Blackman invented the no charisma gimmick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> If it makes you feel any better, Steve Blackman invented the no charisma gimmick.


The Lashley shit isn't funny anymore.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMsojyooWvY

Jesus Christ he is RIPPED.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> The Lashley shit isn't funny anymore.


Yes it is.:yum:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I never really thought the Lashley stuff was funny, save 1 or 2 of WCW's graphics.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> The Lashley shit isn't funny anymore.


It went for longer than the Luger thing I think.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have to run everything I do into the ground. I can't help it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> It went for longer than the Luger thing I think.


The Luger thing was 24/7 for like three days. Lashley is more spread out.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Probably, but that obligation is money, which Batista makes more of than Kennedy. Not to say that Kennedy can't make more money than Batista someday, as Kennedy has FAR more charisma. It took one good booking move to get Batista over big for life, the same thing for a guy like Kennedy and he honestly might not be that far away from Rock like reactions.
> 
> Vince does realize that Kennedy is the definite long term investment over Batista as Batista is over 40 while Kennedy is 28/29, so Kennedy ultimately has the bettter future I would assume but as for this moment he's not getting ahead of Batista.


But in terms of being pushed I see Kennedy as being ahead of Batista. KK is winning MITB and the world title in 07. What's Batista doing? Losing to Taker and possibly Kennedy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-Hella bored.

More Truth-PTK just made three pretty _long_ threads in the WWE section. Would read it & reply, but my attention span isnt the best right now.:$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- :lmao at Ownages gif


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gonna watch Brock vs. Angle from Summerslam '03 in a while. Brock played such a good heel in that match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-Hella bored.
> 
> More Truth-PTK just made three pretty _long_ threads in the WWE section. Would read it & reply, but my attention span isnt the best right now.:$


My attention span is never good enough for his threads.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Truth-Hella bored.
> 
> More Truth-PTK just made three pretty _long_ threads in the WWE section. Would read it & reply, but my attention span isnt the best right now.:$


Jesus Fucking Christ. :$


WCW4Life said:


> The Luger thing was 24/7 for like three days. Lashley is more spread out.


o


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ. :$
> o





WCW4Life said:


> My attention span is never good enough for his threads.


I was waiting for those truthful responses.:lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- :lmao at Ownages gif


Scrubs is the shit :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I was waiting for those truthful responses.:lmao


I'm going to respond "I agree 100%" so I can get 100 posts to post media.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> But in terms of being pushed I see Kennedy as being ahead of Batista. KK is winning MITB and the world title in 07. What's Batista doing? Losing to Taker and possibly Kennedy.


Batista is losing to Taker, then getting the title back at Judgment Day and holding it for the rest of the year until Kennedy decides to cash in the contract, then Batista will just win the title another month later, defend it again at WrestleMania. Neverending circle...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I never read PTK's threads or posts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth - I'm back. Hey.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQl6mmAtkbE&mode=related&search=

Wrestling was so much better back then.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I never read PTK's threads or posts.


Too fucking long.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Yo Jason


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Long (does not) = good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQl6mmAtkbE&mode=related&search=
> 
> Wrestling was so much better back then.


I wish the quality was a little better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm going to respond "I agree 100%" so I can get 100 posts to post media.


Great idea. Its the popular thing to do.

It was great last night. It was a dude who spammed or "one-lined" over 30 posts and reached 100 in the WWE section. He went un-noticed.


CaLiGula said:


> I never read PTK's threads or posts.


I read whatever is in bold. Which is like 3 lines.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth - I'm back. Hey.


Hey

Truth: I have been on here since 4 :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

One liners > Well thought out posts


I wish my post count was permanently turned off so I could post whatever I want without being accused of spamming.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just paused God Of War to watch Smackdown. I missed almost half of it, but I'll catch the replay of it later tonight.

Fuck, God Of War is addicting. I just fought this huge hydra, or whatever the hell it's called.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> One liners > Well thought out posts
> 
> 
> I wish my post count was permanently turned off so I could post whatever I want without being accused of spamming.


Ditto.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Triple H hasn't been pushed in forever.

He's reached a point only 2 or 3 have ever reached, he's reached the summit of absolute overness. He could job to Little Boogeyman and still get the biggest pop of the night the next week.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> He's reached a point only 2 or 3 have ever reached, he's reached the summit of absolute overness. He could job to Little Boogeyman and still get the biggest pop of the night the next week.


Not if Johnny Nitro was in the building. You know when something is so loud you can't hear it? That's the type of pop/heat Nitro gets :agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Crowley, more than 2 or 3 though I agree with your point.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Someone on Heel's forum has the same avatar as me. In fact, I'm sure they ripped it from me.

I'm amused and insulted at the same time.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: I'm having problems installing this custom firefox skin


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - I'm jealous of Bubba T's user title. It's in bold AND it has italics.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New usertitle.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> New usertitle.


hahaha, classic :lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Making profit period constitutes making more than TNA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Making profit period constitutes making more than TNA.


TNA loses money.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ballin!



> New usertitle.


Everybody makes more than TNA. Including CZW


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> TNA loses money.


Isn't that what I just said?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Isn't that what I just said?


Yes. I misread it.

:side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: i have gone mad with power


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: i have gone mad with power


What power?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO Great usertitle.

Truth-I just got an email saying my warning has "matured" so I dont have any warning points anymore. :h....better not do that...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LMAO Great usertitle.
> 
> Truth-I just got an email saying my warning has "matured" so I dont have any warning points anymore. :h....better not do that...


lmao

What did you get warned for?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> What power?


the power of my pimp hand


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> LMAO Great usertitle.
> 
> Truth-I just got an email saying my warning has "matured" so I dont have any warning points anymore. *:h....better not do that...*


Good job :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> lmao
> 
> What did you get warned for?


I think someone made a thread saying Abdullah the butcher should be Trump's pick. I replied with "............:lmao"

I was going to edit my post right after I posted that, but David got to it quickly, closed it and warned me.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> the power of my pimp hand


WTF?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I think someone made a thread saying Abdullah the butcher should be Trump's pick. I replied with "............:lmao"
> 
> I was going to edit my post, but David got to it quickly, closed it and warned me.


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1821170


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bowtie pasta is dead to me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Bowtie pasta is dead to me.


That is an amazing collection of gifs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol nice sig CaL.


DDMac said:


> Good job:side:


*Great*.


WCW4Life said:


> http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1821170


I feel like the spammers trying to reach 100 posts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wow.....why is Hardy at 7?


> Here's March 24th's POWER 25, top 10.
> 
> 1-Lashley
> 2-Cena
> ...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNWklL-2Skg&mode=related&search=

Wow. Thtat was soooooooooo long ago.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^ That Power 25 sucks. 

:bs:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glFjRtlL4ag

This was an awesome song.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Getting squashed 7 weeks in a row = #7 on the list


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Getting squashed 7 weeks in a row = #7 on the list


If I'm not mistaken, both Umaga and Khali *destroyed* Hardy *twice*. As a result of that, Umaga is right above Hardy at 6 and Khali isnt even in the top 10.

I wanna track down Russo's recent locations.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNWklL-2Skg&mode=related&search=
> 
> Wow. Thtat was soooooooooo long ago.


I hated that fuckin show so much.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to know who did a horrible job of editing my sig


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3812178&postcount=2

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3812178&postcount=2
> 
> :lmao


I don't see anything in his post

EDIT: now I see it


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just got back from the IWC show, it was pretty fun. I was wrong about the Bashams being the 'mystery tag team'. It was...

THE HEART THROBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3812178&postcount=2
> 
> :lmao


That's hilarious.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I have never seen the POUNCE that Cor Von hit on Sabu. I can't even find it on youtube :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Made Kristal gifs


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Ricky Reyes made Homicide tap out to the Dragon Sleeper tonight.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Made Kristal gifs


SHOW ME NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> SHOW ME NOW!!!!!!!


Nah, I'll make you wait till I post them


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - That Turistas movie, or whatever it's called, looks fucked.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Ricky Reyes made Homicide tap out to the Dragon Sleeper tonight.



:sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - That Turistas movie, or whatever it's called, looks fucked.


looks damn creepy


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Nah, I'll make you wait till I post them


don't make me use my pimp hand


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I can't believe this coming up Raw is the last Raw before Wrestlemania. :shocked:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> don't make me use my pimp hand


 
Don't make me use Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Hoping to meet Greg Valentine, Bruno, and Tito Santana tomorrow. I don't know if I should get a pic with the Hammer or Tito. They're probably $10 each, and I'm running low on funds.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I have never seen the POUNCE that Cor Von hit on Sabu. I can't even find it on youtube :sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Don't make me use Bobby Lashley.



......................damn


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The WWE needs more ratings. They should have a ref suicide angle again.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* My cell phone is more broke than MC Hammer. Sucks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> The WWE needs more ratings. They should have a ref suicide angle again.


I hated that. Dude threatened to kill hisself for like a whole month. "HIAC ruined him".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I hated that. Dude threatened to kill hisself for like a whole month. "HIAC ruined him".


It was the dumbest thing of all time. No joke.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Fuck these kids


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hahaha, the McMahon walk. I love it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> The WWE needs more ratings. They should have a ref suicide angle again.


So you have the Vince walk. What about the Vince promo?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Hahaha, the McMahon walk. I love it.


I subscribe to the theory that he has it down so well that every time he does it, it's the best looking one.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I hated that. Dude threatened to kill hisself for like a whole month. "HIAC ruined him".


Then he killed himself on WWE.com about 6 or 7 times, always after getting interviewed by Josh Matthews. If I had to talk to that douchebag for more than a few minutes I'd probably kill myself too.

*Truth:* WWE should start a tag team called 'Affirmative Action' with Booker T and Shelton Benjamin. They can play an angle where they demand a title shot because WWE is racist and hilarity may ensue.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I subscribe to the theory that he has it down so well that every time he does it, it's the best looking one.


Weekly, monthly, or annual subscription and how much? I'd like to be a supporter of it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Weekly, monthly, or annual subscription and how much? I'd like to be a supporter of it.


When you subscribe to the McMahon walk, you subscribe 4 lyfe.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

gtg watch some king of the hill


peace


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> When you subscribe to the McMahon walk, you subscribe 4 lyfe.


O christ. This ain't WCW again, son. :side:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The amount of douchebags that post videos of themselves playing wrestling video games on youtube pisses me off. I'm searching for real matches and always a bunch of retards decide people would like to watch their Ahmed Johnson CAW wrestle Doug Basham on SVR 06 or something. Damn.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth: The amount of douchebags that post videos of themselves playing wrestling video games on youtube pisses me off. I'm searching for real matches and always a bunch of retards decide people would like to watch their Ahmed Johnson CAW wrestle Doug Basham on SVR 06 or something. Damn.


:lmao Yeah, I see it all the time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That suicide ref angle stacks up with those old cheesy WCW angles. Nah, they are probably in a class of their own.


Super Delfin said:


> Then he killed himself on WWE.com about 6 or 7 times, always after getting interviewed by Josh Matthews. If I had to talk to that douchebag for more than a few minutes I'd probably kill myself too.


LMAO Josh Matthews never stop leaving people alone. Thats why he gets abused during segments. (kayfabe talk)


Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* WWE should start a tag team called 'Affirmative Action' with Booker T and Shelton Benjamin. They can play an angle where they demand a title shot because WWE is racist and hilarity may ensue.


It still wont get Benjamin over. But the idea seems like something WWE would do. Accept they wouldnt label it Affirmative action. They would have some type of subliminal message though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* The amount of douchebags that post videos of themselves playing wrestling video games on youtube pisses me off. I'm searching for real matches and always a bunch of retards decide people would like to watch their Ahmed Johnson CAW wrestle Doug Basham on SVR 06 or something. Damn.


That annoys the hell out of me too. That and freakin action figure fighting.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The action figure fighting is the worst thing ever. :lmao

Somebody posted a Lashley/Kennedy action figure match that saw interference from a toy Scott Steiner. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That suicide ref angle stacks up with those old cheesy WCW angles. Nah, they are probably in a class of their own.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8qhJwIHZu8


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8qhJwIHZu8


Colonel Sanders managed Vader and Sid?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Colonel Sanders managed Vader and Sid?


Apparently. Watch the whole video. It's the most hilarious thing of all time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8qhJwIHZu8


I watched that yesterday.:lmao 

Only if I knew or remembered that when we were burying that WCW apprecation thread a while back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tim White cut better promos than Shelton Benjamin


:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mkay.

BTW, is Colonel Sanders the guy that played Tennessee Lee in the WWF? I bought the Rumble Anthology and he's on one of them with Jarrett and he kinda looked like this guy but I can't remember exactly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW HAS A SHARK BOY AVATAR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't get powerbombed!!!!!!!1!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Mkay.
> 
> BTW, is Colonel Sanders the guy that played Tennessee Lee in the WWF? I bought the Rumble Anthology and he's on one of them with Jarrett and he kinda looked like this guy but I can't remember exactly.


Yup. That's Robert Fuller aka Col. Robert Parker aka Tennessee Lee.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

tWisT of FAtE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Yup. That's Robert Fuller aka Col. Robert Parker aka Tennessee Lee.


Thought so but I wasn't sure about that. Kewl.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Colbert fans, watch this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2D2MNawQXI

I personally laughed, but that's just me. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The new Jerry Springer reality show in VH1 looks so fucking awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRsgDudT7D4&NR

This video is almost as bad a Beach Blast. WCW had some talent but they fucked it up with stupid booking. Sort of like TNA.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Colbert fans, watch this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2D2MNawQXI
> 
> I personally laughed, but that's just me. :$


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3blQhel9E


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ Changed the look.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRsgDudT7D4&NR
> 
> This video is almost as bad a Beach Blast. WCW had some talent but they fucked it up with stupid booking. Sort of like TNA.


Watching those old WCW videos sometimes makes me wonder how they were able to stay in business.

Then I remember that they had Flair, Sting, and Hogan.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRsgDudT7D4&NR
> 
> This video is almost as bad a Beach Blast. WCW had some talent but they fucked it up with stupid booking. Sort of like TNA.


Beach Blast was the greatest video ever.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*I BETTER USE MY LIGHT SAVER TO FIGHT IT!*



CaLiGula said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3blQhel9E


:lmao

I remember watching that episode where he first did that light saver bit. Good stuff.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRsgDudT7D4&NR
> 
> This video is almost as bad a Beach Blast. WCW had some talent but they fucked it up with stupid booking. Sort of like TNA.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

In this vid and the other vid, Sting & The British Bulldog were like power rangers. Vader's voice reminds me of Goldar a little bit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: I BETTER USE MY LIGHT SAVER TO FIGHT IT!*



Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> I remember watching that episode where he first did that light saver bit. Good stuff.


GODLESS KILLING MACHINES~~~~!!!!!!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

hola...

:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder why WCW was losing money in the early 90s.

It could have had something to do with chartering private helicopters to go shoot B Movies in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm upset that there were no mini hamburger in that white castle of fear video.

Truth: Sting should give every paycheck he's ever received for wrestling to Ric Flair.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello.



CaLiGula said:


> GODLESS KILLING MACHINES~~~~!!!!!!!




Truth - Rewatching Smackdown.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Sting should give every paycheck he's ever received for wrestling to Ric Flair.


Quoted for the undeniable truth.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Sting should give every paycheck he's ever received for wrestling to Ric Flair.


If every person Flair 'made' gave him $20, he probably could have retired years ago.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hogan > HBK


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> If every person Flair 'made' gave him $20, he probably could have retired years ago.


Nah, he'd still be in trouble with the IRS. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Nah, he'd still be in trouble with the IRS. :lmao


That and the divorces.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> If every person Flair 'made' gave him $20, he probably could have retired years ago.


Yeah but Sting was his biggest success.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wikipedia said:


> The Sheik has displayed hatred towards former wrestler B. Brian Blair, once a member of the tag team the The Killer Bees with partner Jim Brunzell. During an interview conducted in 2004 with Dan Mirade (Sheik repeatedly mispronounced Dan's name as "Maloney") of the Boston, Massachusetts based Millennium Wrestling Federation, the Sheik was asked about his appearance at WrestleMania III, where he teamed with Nikolai Volkoff against the Killer Bees. When offering his recollections about the event, Iron Sheik expressed very high praise towards Brunzell (whom he also helped train for pro wrestling) for his athletic and high-jumping prowess, but displayed contempt and hatred towards Blair, referring to him as "another ****** son of a bitch", "a no good low life", "punk little gay" and a "***", comparing him with Michael Jackson and Hulk Hogan, and expressing his desire to break Blair's back, sodomize him, and make him humble.
> 
> The tirade continued with The Sheik using a string of obscenities and violent analogies to describe his hatred for Blair, claiming he did not sodomize Blair out of professionalism and respect for his sport and "for the God and Jesus and Mr. McMahon". In addition, he claims the intervention of one Jim Duggan, who entered the ring brandishing a 2X4, was critical. Whether he intended to literally sodimize Blair or was using the observation as a crude metaphor is open to speculation.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I got blue repped for using the word ******, nolo king obviously doesn't know Im black


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I met The Iron Shiek once. He seemed sane to me.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: logging off


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sheik's a punk


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Sheik's a punk


So's Steve Blackman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I got blue repped for using the word ******, nolo king obviously doesn't know Im black


wow...What did the comment say?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Whatever Brian Blair did to Sheik, it must have been bad.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> wow...What did the comment say?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3815244&postcount=6


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Whatever Brian Blair did to Sheik, it must have been bad.


FUCK HIS ASS AND MAKE HIM HUMBLE! CAMEL CLUTCH!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3815244&postcount=6


LOL! I remember the guy who got all upset at you for something like that last time.

Did Nolo King call you a racist in your rep comment?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> FUCK HIS ASS AND MAKE HIM HUMBLE! CAMEL CLUTCH!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K-wEUCCvE0


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I met The Iron Shiek once. He seemed sane to me.


"Suplex him, put him in the Camel Clutch, break his back, and then fuck his ass, make him humble."


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Holt is racist.

:side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LOL! I remember the guy who got all upset at you for something like that last time.
> 
> Did Nolo King call you a racist in your rep comment?





> Your dumb avatar doesnt give you the right to use racial slurs..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> "Suplex him, put him in the Camel Clutch, break his back, and then fuck his ass, make him humble."


:lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ouch blue rep must hurt.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Smackdown got boring, so I continued on with GOW, and the Medusa bitch keeps killing me. Argh.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Anal rape would humble someone real quick


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ Changed my Avy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sheik didn't break his back for God, Jesus, and Mr. McMahon. He has his priorities straight.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Ouch blue rep must hurt.


Yes it does I don't think I'll ever recover


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO Nolo King is such a tard.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nolo King seems like he got upset when he got more red rep than green rep, so he decided to be as big an asshole as he can.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yFNo60OOxQ&mode=related&search=

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yFNo60OOxQ&mode=related&search=
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It'll be a celebration when Holt changes his avatar.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao


This is even better:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBs2PI1VgK4&mode=related&search=

There are alot of gay wrestlers according to Sheik.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

How did this happen?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=6138


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- I just won Shawn Michaels: From the Vault on eBay for a very fair and just price.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> This is even better:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBs2PI1VgK4&mode=related&search=
> 
> There are alot of gay wrestlers according to Sheik.


:lmao :lmao This is hilarious. He has alot of HATE in him.


CaLiGula said:


> It'll be a celebration when Holt changes his avatar.


I would assume Nolo King was talking about the mod tag.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- I just won Shawn Michaels: From the Vault on eBay for a very fair and just price.


y


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> y


Because it's a good DVD.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> How did this happen?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=6138


I think it was because him and Marcus said a few "racist" things to each other. Or something to that effect. Marcus got banned too. I didnt think it was that bad. Especially since they were playing. (Unless Im wrong about what they were banned for)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Because it's a good DVD.


What are the matches


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: 3 Mods have been banned this year already which really suprises me.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ota got banned? Or did he just change his user title to Moron in bold?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> What are the matches




-The Midnight Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Janetty) vs Playboy Buddy Rose & Doug Summers (Fucking awesome match)

-WM X Ladder match

-Ironman match

-Diesel match

-Mind Games

-HIAC

-Return match against Triple H

Plus it's packed with promos and whatnot. It's got pretty much all the build up for all them matches and has all his classic promos.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*


Iron Sheik said:



Iron Sheik expressed very high praise towards Brunzell (whom he also helped train for pro wrestling) for his athletic and high-jumping prowess, but displayed contempt and hatred towards Blair, referring to him as "another ****** son of a bitch", "a no good low life", "punk little gay" and a "***", comparing him with Michael Jackson and Hulk Hogan, and expressing his desire to break Blair's back, sodomize him, and make him humble.

Click to expand...

Wow... who's the gay one now???? *confused* 



*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He got banned.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey lurker Sabrina.


Evo said:


> Ota got banned? Or did he just change his user title to Moron in bold?


He got banned...if he wasnt banned, his name would be bold.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Sabrina!!!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3815629#post3815629

Holt? Don't think he got the message the first time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> -The Midnight Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Janetty) vs Playboy Buddy Rose & Doug Summers (Fucking awesome match)
> 
> -WM X Ladder match
> 
> ...




I have all of those except the Nash match.


Not gonna buy it for 1 match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I got that HBK vid soon as it came out on VHS. (which was a few years ago) Yea, VHS:$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Hey lurker Sabrina.


*Guilty as charged.  How the heck are ya, K2? We need to chat again soon. I enjoyed our conversation.


Jason, howdy. How are you?*


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: I was just checking when my favourite band would be performing in Melbourne and it was yesterday  :faint:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I have all of those except the Nash match.
> 
> 
> Not gonna buy it for 1 match.


You have The Rockers match? There are a few of those I don't have on DVD plus, like I said, it's loaded with other extras.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WM 23 could break the WM 3 attendence. I wonder if t he WWE will admit to it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Guilty as charged.  How the heck are ya, K2? We need to chat again soon. I enjoyed our conversation.
> 
> 
> Jason, howdy. How are you?*


I'm bored:sad: You're the one who cant get on.:flip:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> You have The Rockers match? There are a few of those I don't have on DVD plus, like I said, it's loaded with other extras.


Rockers vs. who?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *
> 
> Jason, howdy. How are you?*


I'm doing awesome, thanks . Went to a friends birthday party tonight which was a lot of fun. How are you doing?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Rockers vs. who?


 Playboy Buddy Rose & Doug Summers from AWA. One of the bloodiest matches I've ever seen.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Truth: I was just checking when my favourite band would be performing in Melbourne and it was yesterday  :faint:


*awww sorry to hear that.  that's gotta suck. It's happened to me before so I know what it feels like.


K2, yeah rub it in..  I might be able to get on in a few minutes. *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Playboy Buddy Rose & Doug Summers from AWA. One of the bloodiest matches I've ever seen.


Nah, not gonna get a DVD for 2 matches. There is a ton I'd rather have.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Nah, not gonna get a DVD for 2 matches. There is a ton I'd rather have.


I still need the Undertaker one. :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I'm doing awesome, thanks . Went to a friends birthday party tonight which was a lot of fun. How are you doing?


*I'm doing absolutely great. Kinda tired. Probably gonna watch a bootleg version of Alpha Dog when I go to bed tonight *​


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm doing absolutely great. Kinda tired. Probably gonna watch a bootleg version of Alpha Dog when I go to bed tonight *​


Great.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *awww sorry to hear that.  that's gotta suck. It's happened to me before so I know what it feels like.
> 
> 
> K2, yeah rub it in..  I might be able to get on in a few minutes. *


I'll be on:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I still need the Undertaker one. :$


:no: :no: :no: 

You should of got that instead, awesome set.


http://cgi.ebay.com/WWE-Royal-Rumbl...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I'm getting that before anything else.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Great.


*Have you seen it SaMi? if so, did you like it?*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm doing absolutely great. Kinda tired. Probably gonna watch a bootleg version of Alpha Dog when I go to bed tonight *​


Glad to hear it. I'm on MSN right now. Yahoo Messenger and MSN are compatible now are they not?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :no: :no: :no:
> 
> You should of got that instead, awesome set.
> 
> ...


HBK > Undertaker


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Glad to hear it. I'm on MSN right now. Yahoo Messenger and MSN are compatible now are they not?



*I think so but I don't think I have the proper YIM for it.  I still have dialup and haven't updated my YIM for a while. I'll get everything updated when I get DSL *


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Have you seen it?*


No i havent. so im a ...poo...im a poo...i AM A POOHEAD!!:sad: :sad: 




:side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I think so but I don't think I have the proper YIM for it.  I still have dialup and haven't updated my YIM for a while. I'll get everything updated when I get DSL *


Alrighty .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> HBK > Undertaker


:ns


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :ns


*We need a smiley like that that says No Lies *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :ns


My spam is just.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Somebody had a sign that says "La Parka = Ratings" at Summerslma '03.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Somebody had a sign that says "La Parka = Ratings" at Summerslma '03.
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao



I cannot disagree.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I cannot disagree.


It really is La Parka. He has the mask on, and he has another sign that says "Bring Me Back"


:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Somebody had a sign that says "La Parka = Ratings" at Summerslma '03.
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Austin gets a thunderous ovation at Backlash 2000.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's surprising


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, that La Parka talk just reminded me of Kanyons outburst at the house show when he stood up and claimed he was sacked for being gay. If i rememeber right, it was during a DX segment or during the time they were in the ring. Meh.

Kanyon was only brought in because he was in WCW, IMHO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I use to like Kanyon in WCW.....and Mortis.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Wow, that La Parka talk just reminded me of Kanyons outburst at the house show when he stood up and claimed he was *sacked for being gay.* If i rememeber right, it was during a DX segment or during the time they were in the ring. Meh.


*friggin hilarious!*


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I would like for somebody to make me a banner and I think I know what of.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I wish there was still prenium member thingy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *friggin hilarious!*


Wouldnt it of been convienent if DX were talking about "cocks" as well? 

Maybe Kanyon would of been too busy going :yum: and would'nt of done :cuss: that.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Truth: I wish there was still prenium member thingy.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/payments.php

Just 2 clicks of a button.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I am bored shitless.

What do I want for dinner?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/payments.php
> 
> Just 2 clicks of a button.


That's strange cause I couldn't see it on my screen.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Evo said:


> Truth: I am bored shitless.
> 
> What do I want for dinner?


Look at your Avater and you have your answer. Just call Lashley and get him to give them the RUNNING POWERSLAM!

and then bobs your uncle.

Heh i wish.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate people that act like they've never used the internet before.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just watched Smackdown..

THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!! >RKO :agree:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> It really is La Parka. He has the mask on, and he has another sign that says "Bring Me Back"
> 
> 
> :lmao


Classic!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3815615&postcount=1


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley's worthless.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO Nice usertitle Sabrina.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I just watched one of The Rock and The Hurricane promos from early 03. Classic stuff.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Downloading some south park. I had never seen the pilot episode jesus vs Frosty before. Was pretty strange also Cartman was named kenny in the very first one.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LMAO Nice usertitle Sabrina.


*:agree: *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> i just watched Smackdown..
> 
> THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!! >RKO :agree:


That was awesome both of them just got layed out! :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Bret Hart vs. Hakushi from IYH 1


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Watched another Rocky promo. His most recent from Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *:agree: *


You have good timing. I wish jeffdivalover was online. He might faint.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hymen?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth- Listening to Steve Blackman's theme


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Just watched 3 more Rocky promos.

Rock and Y2J dissing on Booker/Steph/Shane/Rhyno.
The Rock doing parodies of his 5 challengers in the Hell in a Cell at Armageddon 2000.
Rock and Austin sing a duet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Watched 3 promos of The Rock. Which one have you not seen or want more info on?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Also getting specials of south park like behind the scenes stuff.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Also getting specials of south park like behind the scenes stuff.


Ya must like South Park alot!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

ECW ONE NIGHT STAND 1

Why in the hell did WWE take out the motorhead theme? One of the best entrances ever. Don't believe me then fuckin check it out.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmi4k_sandman-tommy-dreamer-vs-dudley-boy


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Would you stop with the confused smiley already?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Come ere Cali, I'll sort out your confusion.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Come ere Cali, I'll sort out your confusion.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-After watching Sandman's entrance from ECW ONS 05 or 1 whatever you want to call it. I just can't understand why Vince would edit out the Sandman's entrance on the DVD version.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Here. Hi all.


Hi, Yebbolouse Duudleyouse!!:side:


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Its My Birth Day :hb


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Hulkamania said:


> Truth-Its My Birth Day :hb


:hb


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Ya must like South Park alot!


:agree: 

I have a dvd burner I have every episode on dvd and the movie on dvd so now I'm making a dvd with bonus and specials. I downloaded a special called going down to south park Im now getting one called a walk in the park it was on CBS Sunday Morning.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Hardly any stores sell South Park DVDs in the UK


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Hardly any stores sell South Park DVDs in the UK


Truth - Go to HMV. My local HMV has quite a few.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Just watched New Jack vs Mike Awesome for the ECW belt.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Go to HMV. My local HMV has quite a few.


I think I've seen a few there, but not all the series. I wanna get all the DVDs :$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Come all the way down to Surrey to get them then, it'd be worth the DVD! 

And it's really not_ that_ far... :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I don't see the big deal about Lashley.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Ya must like South Park alot!


:agree: 

I have a dvd burner I have every episode on dvd and the movie on dvd so now I'm making a dvd with bonus and specials. I downloaded a special called going down to south park Im now getting one called a walk in the park it was on CBS Sunday Morning.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

My feet are cold


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am wearing socks so therefore my feet stay warm.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Can I have your socks please?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I am also wearing socks :side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - So am I! ... :side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I am also wearing socks :side:


Red or yellow?, Please Say Yellow.:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Red or yellow?, Please Say Yellow.:side:


White :side:

I wish it was yellow though :$


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

this is the first episode of..


***Creepy DiscussionS about socks***

lol:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> this is the first episode of..
> 
> 
> ***Creepy DiscussionS about socks***
> ...


Creepy....or exciting.

I'd say exciting


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Creepy....or exciting.
> 
> I'd say exciting


Ok whateva. Sock-master.:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I think I've seen a few there, but not all the series. I wanna get all the DVDs :$


I got all 10 seasons on ebay its a 4 disc set. 


After I am done I want to make a copy of all of them and sell it as a set on bay. 10 seasons the movie and a bonus dvd with interviews and the pilot episodes.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I went to the cinema last night with my friends and watched 300. Didn't get back 'till midnight.

Awesome film.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm too pov to have socks :sad:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

You just wear thongs aye Cowie?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I would give you my socks if I knew where you were.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Nickster said:


> You just wear thongs aye Cowie?


LOL ya


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I still cut myself everytime I get red repped. 6 times in 4 days is nearing too much but so far I still like doing it. :side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I still cut myself everytime I get red repped. 6 times in 4 days is nearing too much but so far I still like doing it. :side:


:shocked: duud dont duu dat!:side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Why not? Its fun stuff. For real, you should try it sometime.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Fuck footwear. Barefooted is the way.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I just realized it is fuckin 3 am here on the west coast of the states.. So I must be getting some shut eye.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I still cut myself everytime I get red repped. 6 times in 4 days is nearing too much but so far I still like doing it. :side:


Should know then I just repped you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Just watched SD, Lashley is a fucking machine.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I can't sleep.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Im wearing a Cm Punk shirt


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Just watched SD, Lashley is a fucking machine.


He was impressive. I liked the running powerslam he did.

Truth: New avy.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Watching Tv


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to get something to eat and go to sleep.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-New Limp Bizkit Avatar


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Made myself a new sig and ava..just experimenting :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sargey said:


> Made myself a new sig and ava..just experimenting :$


Who's the girl?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Have a great Scrubs thing that I want turn into an avatar. Not like ADR doesn't know already.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Avatar, not sure of her name, sig, Katie  (posted a set of hers in the celeb section earlier tonight )


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Just watched SD, Lashley is a fucking machine.


Quoting this because all non sarcastic Lashley praises should be seen twice.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

j20 said:


> Who's the girl?


My future wife DAYUM


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- I'm Here


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Hulkamania said:


> Truth-New Limp Bizkit Avatar


I spent some seconds trying to work out how 7 other superstars were no speed of sound for the Rated R superstar.

It's match


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Israel are going to beat England in Tel-Aviv.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: Ireland are going to beat Wales today at the Croke Park 

And I reckon England will steal some kind of painful to watch 1-0 win or something like that :$

Truth: Got to stick an accumulator on before I go out for the match


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: Ireland are going to beat Wales today at the Croke Park
> 
> And I reckon England will steal some kind of painful to watch 1-0 win or something like that :$
> 
> Truth: Got to stick an accumulator on before I go out for the match


Hey Mike whats up.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh joy, serial killer is back


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: Ireland are going to beat Wales today at the Croke Park


Hopefully it's the opposite of what happened when the rugby lads played their first match. Really looking foward to the game, was watching the news at all the boys seem up for it. 

Ireland 3 - O Wales


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Serial Killer sees Holt got modded  Referring to myself in the third person sucks :$

Hey Matt  I hope all is going well and I'll speak to you soon.

I'm off out again in a minute to see Ireland struggle and stumble again but hopefully to a victory. If it's anywhere as near as good as the England Under 21 match sounds then I'm in for a treat.

EDIT: Hey Spiron  I think I'd take a 3-0 win  The atmosphere should be good and I think we're better than them in most areas so I should share that optimism. The San Marino result scared me though 

Spiron's optimism must have rubbed off on me. I decided not to bother with an accumulator on loads of teams like Holland and Spain who are like 1/20 to win and went Scorecast: Doyle and 2-0 and a bet on a Robbie Keane hat-trick.

I never win bets on Ireland though so maybe I should have backed Wales as a lucky omen


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - Giampaolo Pazzini scored a hat-trick in the first game at Wembley since it reopened.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn dirty Italians. At least Agbonlahor is looking promising for England. He looks a bit burnt out at Villa.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Serial Killer sees Holt got modded  Referring to myself in the third person sucks :$
> 
> Hey Matt  I hope all is going well and I'll speak to you soon.
> 
> ...


Looks like you were able to pull yourself away from Ally long enough to conversate with us mere mortals


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I think I woke up too early for a Saturday.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Damn dirty Italians. At least Agbonlahor is looking promising for England. He looks a bit burnt out at Villa.


Campioni del mondo


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Holt seems to have an issue with everyone these days....


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Holt seems to have an issue with everyone these days....


I was just playing...:sad:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You still seem to be a moaner at the moment. :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> You still seem to be a moaner at the moment. :$


Care to go into more depth via PM?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Care to go into more depth via PM?


Nope, I'm just rambling, I do that when I'm bored.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: playin Halo 2 as always...


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Saw the Ahmed Johnson shoot from somewhere and one of the stories he tells is just 'wow'.

When Ahmed Johnson won the IC Title and became the first african american IC champ in the WWF (at the time). After this, someone left a note saying congratulations and drop the "n" word after that comment. 

And some of the people he was talking to said, it was *Steve Austin* himself who did that.

Some mess up shit right there.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Bored.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Nope, I'm just rambling, I do that when I'm bored.


Ok


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Ahmed Johnson sucked major ass.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm here for a bit, but I'm heading out for a few hours in a bit. :argh:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Ahmed Johnson sucked major ass.


Indeed. Though, it was entertaining to hear his shoot.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm here for a bit, but I'm heading out for a few hours in a bit. :argh:


Hi John. How are ya?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hopefully something interesting happens today. 'Cause I'm Le Bored.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Hopefully something interesting happens today. 'Cause I'm Le Bored.



http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1821762


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1821762


I coulda told ya that.  Notice how I used the word Le in the wrong place that should tell ya somethin'.  That thing is Rad thou.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I coulda told ya that.  Notice how I used the word Le in the wrong place that should tell ya somethin'.  That thing is Rad thou.


:agree:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: hungry...*stomach growl**


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: hungry...*stomach growl**


Bored *Jax Growl*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: hungry...*stomach growl**


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1821782


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1821782


http://ohsnap.ytmnd.com/


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> http://ohsnap.ytmnd.com/


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1821791


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You're still going with that 'objection' stuff? That got old after the 3rd time you did it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You're still going with that 'objection' stuff? That got old after the 3rd time you did it.


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1821792


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Jax i posted some more GIFs from that cactus/funk match in the GIF thread if your interested.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1821792


fair enough.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here  Let the party begin!!! :hb


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am spending my final day in the apartment I have lived in since I was 5


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Here  Let the party begin!!! :hb


now it's over


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^ http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1821792


:$ I will never use that again :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iron Shiek is gonna fuck Michael Richards in the ass and make him humble!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wEQKyQY7Y8o

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Shiek is the best crazy wrestler in the world. Warrior's got nothing on Shiek.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Warrior's also nothing like Shiek.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Iron Shiek is gonna fuck Michael Richards in the ass and make him humble!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wEQKyQY7Y8o
> 
> :lmao


Truth-That is realy funny:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shiek pwns. I love this dude now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Warrior's also nothing like Shiek.


Whenever I try to build myself up, you're always there to bring me back down. At least you keep me grounded.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I never got the chance to see Bret Hart vs. Piper match from Mania. People that have seen it so far or the ones I've seen said it was very good.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Shiek pwns. I love this dude now.



Truth-Because of you Me to :$


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Whenever I try to build myself up, you're always there to bring me back down. At least you keep me grounded.


:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gonna watch the John Cena/Edge TLC match from Unforgiven 2006 now.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Watching 1PW Cruel Twist Of Fait


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I is here :$


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey Byre 

Truth - Listening to some Rap on Limewire


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi Brian. How are ya?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- I is here :$


when are you going to get rid of that Johnny avatr

truth: just bought some tickets to go see RAW May 14


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I'll get rid of it eventully


I'm pretty good, just gotta finish my last 2 matches my BTB because Im posting it late tomorrow


No shots at my banner request


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^ I'll get rid of it eventully
> 
> 
> I'm pretty good, just gotta finish my last 2 matches my BTB because Im posting it late tomorrow
> ...



just give up nobody is going to do it


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just updated my avatar.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Just updated my avatar.


:lmao


Nice


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Brye im Got one of your Gifs Of ashley in my sig


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hulkamania said:


> Truth-Brye im useing one of your Gifs Of ashley


Cool. Anything I post in the WOW or gif thread are free to use


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Brye said:


> Cool. Anything I post in the WOW or gif thread are free to use


Thanks

Truth-Just Recived a some money for my Birthday


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Hulkamania said:


> Thanks
> 
> Truth-Just Recived a some money for my Birthday



Happy birthday *****


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Happy birthday *****


Lol Thanks for the Wishes


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im gonna post those Kristal gifs soon


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Brye i cant Wait


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ ADR's avatars are amazing.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Mach refers to relative speed.

Match refers to the level of a worthy opponent.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ ADR's avatars are amazing.


Yeah, His gifs are awesome


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I'm in the process of making GFX based on fire, water, earth & wind elements. I think this'll be a few of the best GFX I've ever made. I'm excited to get this started.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I'm in the process of making GFX based on fire, water, earth & wind elements. I think this'll be a few of the best GFX I've ever made. I'm excited to get this started.


That sounds pretty cool 


Truth- just postin


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I'm in the process of making GFX based on fire, water, earth & wind elements. I think this'll be a few of the best GFX I've ever made. I'm excited to get this started.


:shocked: Sounds like it will turn out nice.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I want WFGF to advance a bit more :no:


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Currently Watching TNA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^My condolences to your eyes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> ^My condolences to your eyes.


:lmao



Truth- I havent watched TNA in 2 months now.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just woke up whats up?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I liked WWE in 2002 when Edge, Angle and Benoit were all on the same show and had great matches


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-I hate D-lo Brown


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hulkamania said:


> Truth-I hate D-lo Brown


 
Wha? Why? 

D-LO is great. Best head bobber ever


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

^Truth-Im not sure i have never like'd Him


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Showed Up!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Hi Jax


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Showed Up!


:$


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I have returned


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i watched the laker game i taped lakers win, and kobe gets 50 im happy.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - R is for Rambunctious Rhinos


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- 99 Red Balloons :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:argh:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- 99 Red Balloons :$


FIx that gap in Ashley's teeth. I keep confusing her with Chris Benoit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I'll ask jason to later. He's not online right now



Diesel said:


> :argh:


Hey John. Love the new Pretty Fly theme


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :argh:


:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It's pretty bitchin', I must say.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - R is for Rambunctious Rhinos







> Truth- 99 Red Balloons


Nina!



> FIx that gap in Ashley's teeth. I keep confusing her with Chris Benoit.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Dont Stop Beleiving :argh:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> It's pretty bitchin', I must say.


Quinton Jackson > The Offspring


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Master Of Puppets

See...I can randomly name songs too.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

*<3*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Quinton Jackson > The Offspring


:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Quinton Jackson > The Offspring


Chuck Liddell > Quinton Jackson.

o. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Master Of Puppets
> 
> See...I can randomly name songs too.


My plan worked. I turned TTT in to Currently listening. muh ha ha(Credit: Jason :$)


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Liddell over Jackson in the first by KO.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jackson beat Liddell so until Liddell beats Jackson, Quinton > Chuck

Even then, Jackson will still be better because he has a personality.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Both guys are pretty gnarly, actually.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Chuck Liddell > Quinton Jackson.
> 
> o. :$


What Pyro said.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Jackson beat Liddell so until Liddell beats Jackson, Quinton > Chuck
> 
> Even then, Jackson will still be better because he has a personality.


Chuck has a personality as well, he just needs a bottle of Nyquil.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Jackson beat Liddell so until Liddell beats Jackson, Quinton > Jack


Jack??
 

His name is Chuck.


EDIT - You fixed it!


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Truth - in 15 days The Sopranos returns to take it's crown from these shitty, anticlimactic impostor series.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Until Jackson beats Couture twice, Ortiz twice, Sobral, Horn, White, all in one big streak, I'm in doubt of him being better.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Gonna make more gifs


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Until Jackson beats Couture twice, Ortiz twice, Sobral, Horn, White, all in one big streak, I'm in doubt of him being better.


Couture was going through his divorce so he wasn't in full fighting mode, Ortiz is overrated, Sobral is an idiot and showed he wasn't as good as made out to be at 68, Horn quit like a little bitch, and White sucks.

It's sucks we're still 2 months away from Liddell/Jackson 2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Gonna post those Kristal gifs I promised


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: this thread is dead.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I thought it was about time I took a more dickhead-ish stance in the Indy Media rant. I didn't go overboard, just threw some sarcasm in.

*Truth:* I don't think I'm going to IWC Night of the Legends tonight. I'd have to leave in like an hour.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I have nothing to add to this thread!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Anyone wanna help me find my Divas do New York DVD :$ . I could make some great gifs from it but I lost it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Until Jackson beats Couture twice, Ortiz twice, Sobral, Horn, White, all in one big streak, I'm in doubt of him being better.


Liddell may have beaten those guys, but Jackson actually beat Liddell, the man himself! ~_~


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Just woke up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Just woke up.


 
Hey Dude, Wassup?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not much Brye, just checking out whats going on here and listening to some tunes.

Truth: I need to do some laundry, but I don't want to


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cool, Im just trying to find that DVD and postin


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I need to do some laundry, but I don't want to












Spray enough of this on your clothes and you don't have to do laundry. Got this one kid across the hall from me through the year when I lived in the dorms. He didn't smell bad, per se, but kind of odd.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey McQueen. do you have any suggestions on what my first order of Japanese stuff should be? I was planning on ordering some from IVP and wanted to know what the best stuff for a beginner should be. NJPW, NOAH, whatever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What I need to do is throwaway a shit load of my old clothes anyways, like all my socks with holes in them and shit that way I won't need to do laundry so often.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching GAB 2006


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey brye I'll have those smallville gifs later my computer queered up last night while I was downloading


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Hey brye I'll have those smallville gifs later my computer queered up last night while I was downloading


No problem man, thanks in advance


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok Cali

From NOAH - 7/10/2004, 7/18/2005 & 3/5/2006 are all excellent full shows.

NJPW - Super J Cup 94 and 95 are awesome buys if you haven't seen them same with J-Crown 96 tourney (NJPW was better in the 90's then now) but for newer full shows 2/20/05 and 1/4/2007 were good. The recent show with Angle on it looks good as well but I haven't seen it yet.

Haven't been following much AJPW but pretty much anything from the 90's is awesome. Best of Muta TCC has some really good somewhat recent AJPW stuff, plus it's muta :agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I was going to buy a NOAH DVD last night at the IWC show but I'm running low on funds. That's why I'm not going to Night of Legends tonight because I only have $40 to spend now.

*Truth:* Fuck gas prices and phone bills.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks


What are some of the best Compilations? I was thinking of getting Benoit vol. 1 with my order


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> What are some of the best Compilations? I was thinking of getting Benoit vol. 1 with my order


http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?products_id=76

Theres more than 4 matches on there but they only show 4 on the main page either way its a good deal.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I was going to buy a NOAH DVD last night at the IWC show but I'm running low on funds. That's why I'm not going to Night of Legends tonight because I only have $40 to spend now.
> 
> *Truth:* Fuck gas prices and phone bills.


How much do you pay for a litre of gas?

I'm pretty sure it can't be as high as here...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well depends who you like as far as compilations, but Benoit had some awesome matches in Japan so i'm guessing it would be good. I just got a Best of Benoit in Japan compilation from another site www.Goldenboytapes.com it was 4 hours and all pretty good.

Muta TCC, American Dragon & James Gibson have pretty good compilations IPV, I've heard good things about Jack Evans best of and I really liked the best of Ohtani but like I said depends who you like.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?products_id=76
> 
> Theres more than 4 matches on there but they only show 4 on the main page either way its a good deal.


:hb


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sparki said:


> How much do you pay for a litre of gas?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it can't be as high as here...


We buy it by the gallon here, it's about $2.59 a gallon now. I use about a full tank of gas a week.

If litre is liter, then a gallon is about 4 liters.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Well depends who you like as far as compilations, but Benoit had some awesome matches in Japan so i'm guessing it would be good. I just got a Best of Benoit in Japan compilation from another site www.Goldenboytapes.com it was 4 hours and all pretty good.
> 
> Muta TCC, American Dragon & James Gibson have pretty good compilations IPV, I've heard good things about Jack Evans best of and I really liked the best of Ohtani but like I said depends who you like.


Thanks, I've been to that site before, but I couldn't remember the name until now.


:hb


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> We buy it by the gallon here, it's about $2.59 a gallon now. I use about a full tank of gas a week.
> 
> If litre is liter, then a gallon is about 4 liters.


Thats infuriating. By that standard, gas over here costs around $5 a gallon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just be glad you car doesn't run on milk that would be much more expensive


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Thats infuriating. By that standard, gas over here costs around $5 a gallon.


Well, thankfully our soon to come imperialism of the world should bring gas prices to under $2 a gallon. I personally can't wait.

*Truth:* Actually people have been waiting for it to hit $3 again.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Oil Companies suck. :agree:

I hate how the WWE changes the styles of wrestlers.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I want a small car that gets 30+ MPG. My piece of shit is getting under 20 miles per gallon in my area since it's all stop and go traffic and there are hills everwhere because it's in the Allegheny Mountain area.

*Truth:* There is no real public transportation to speak of where I live. You either have a car, or you aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Morgan Freeman = ratings


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Steve Blackman really could deliver a convincing kick.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

There are an abundance of tremendous potentially great gifs from this video.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nuY3Fgrk7cU


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ratings


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Making my 1st Chikara order ever


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Ratings


Where can I acquire this DVD video?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Didnt know there was a lesner DVD


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL @ new Daily Diva pic of Candice on wwe.com


Horrible!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Posting "What is love" in the currently listening thread got me a lot of rep.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Posting "What is love" in the currently listening thread got me a lot of rep.


Really? 



Hmmm...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Posting "What is love" in the currently listening thread got me a lot of rep.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Me and Mystery are arguing with a total knob of an Orton mark in the Raw section, but I'm bored of it for now. I'm going for a walk. Haven't done that in a while because the weather usually isn't good. Good weather today. :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea I seen it Pyro. Dude just saying random stuff. He really isnt proving anything.


MrMonty said:


> Posting "What is love" in the currently listening thread got me a lot of rep.


Even more now.:agree:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Walking sounds like effort. I dont like effort.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm back for a few, then once again heading out for a few more hours again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Where can I acquire this DVD video?


IVP


I just put these in my cart:

NJPW 1995 Super J Cup

Puroresu DVD Sampler

Best of Brock Lesner

Best of Cactus Jack

Best of Vader


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Randy Orton is awesome. I love the strange backbreaker, the chinlock, the RKO, and the...yeah.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Here we go baby, COME ON, COME ON BRING ME REP!
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3817879&postcount=24062


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> IVP
> 
> 
> I just put these in my cart:
> ...


Good order. I need to buy from there more often.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

> http://www.wrestlingobserver.com/wo/news/headlines/default.asp?aID=19013
> 
> --K-1, ProElite and Showtime have a press conference on Tuesday morning to announce their combined show at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum featuring Brock Lesnar's MMA debut against Choi Hong-man. At the press conference at 10:30 a.m. will be Choi, Lesnar, Royce Gracie, Johnnie Morton (former USC football star), Sadaharu Tanikawa (CEO of K-1), Doug DeLuca (CEO of ProElite) and Ken Hershman (Senior VP of Showtime)


*Choi Hong-man* - 9 Wins, 2 Losses : 7'2" 353lbs - http://www.fansofk1.com/fighter?fID=23

*Truth:* I'll definately be downloading this fight and it seems like Brock may get owned. I'm going to track down some of Choi Hong-man's fights and see what he's all about. He doesn't seem like a slouch such as Giant Silva.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Good order. I need to buy from there more often.


$17 including shipping. The sampler was 25 cents


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

=Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Choi Hong-man* - 9 Wins, 2 Losses : 7'2" 353lbs - http://www.fansofk1.com/fighter?fID=23
> 
> *Truth:* I'll definately be downloading this fight and it seems like Brock may get owned. I'm going to track down some of Choi Hong-man's fights and see what he's all about. He doesn't seem like a slouch such as Giant Silva.


Damn, that guy is a beast. I wonder if Lesnar can pick him up for the F-5?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> IVP
> 
> 
> I just put these in my cart:
> ...


Sounds like a good order man, only thing I've seen on there is 95 J Cup but I've heard goos things about best of Vader & Cactus Jack


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Sounds like a good order man, only thing I've seen on there is 95 J Cup but I've heard goos things about best of Vader & Cactus Jack


What about best of Owen Hart?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

OMFG Best of Owen Hart has Owen Hart vs. Chris freaking Benoit!!!!!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Posting on my PS3. :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb

Just saw the match listing on the Guerrero DVD WWE made. I may have to get it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I couldn't believe I was ranked in the top 20 for the most rep on the forum.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I couldn't believe I was ranked in the top 20 for the most rep on the forum.


Where did you find that out?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: The Departed is a good movie. I don't regret getting the DVD.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: The Departed is a good movie. I don't regret getting the DVD.


Thats one of my favorite movies and its set in my hometown


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I want the departed on blu ray but fucking walmart is always sold out I'm going again today.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck, IVP has a best of Scott Hall compilation


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - 8 days til Mania


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I couldn't believe I was ranked in the top 20 for the most rep on the forum.


Truth - I was in the Top 15, I knew I was up there.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cali said:


> Fuck, IVP has a best of Scott Hall compilation


I gotta get that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I was in the Top 15, I knew I was up there.


How do you find out?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Fuck, IVP has a best of Scott Hall compilation


It's pretty decent I think.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> It's pretty decent I think.


:hb


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> How do you find out?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330510


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

I added you on PS3 NasJayz


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


It's from after WCW died but before he came back to the WWE. He had a little career revival which I think inspired the WWE to sign him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330510


Im only about 9,000 out of the top 20


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

RaS said:


> I added you on PS3 NasJayz


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I was in the Top 15, I knew I was up there.


Truth: I knew you would be there. I'm right on your tail.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey ADR, did you find the Melina gif I was asking about?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I knew you would be there. I'm right on your tail.


Truth - We both have a lot of rep points for not being a staff member.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> It's from after WCW died but before he came back to the WWE. He had a little career revival which I think inspired the WWE to sign him.


AWESOME, I thought it was from before he was famous,


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Hey ADR, did you find the Melina gif I was asking about?


Oh Shit, I forgot about it.  I look in a little bit.



Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - We both have a lot of rep points for not being a staff member.


I know. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- From Dec 06 to now I have recieved 7000 rep


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> I know. I was thinking the same thing.


Truth - Well you make GIF's for people, and I'm just perfect. 

j/k.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Oh Shit, I forgot about it.  I look in a little bit.


It's cool.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- making gifs gives you more rep than posting pics. I do both and i get much more rep for the gifs


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Repped everyone .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Repped everyone .


Thanks


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want this:

http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tape90.html

Anyone want to buy it for me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like this undertaker banner I made.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I want this:
> 
> http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tape90.html
> 
> Anyone want to buy it for me.


I was looking at that earlier.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahah


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I like this undertaker banner I made.


Looks pretty nice. Good job


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I want this:
> 
> http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tape90.html
> 
> Anyone want to buy it for me.


I have it and it's worth every penny :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I was looking at that earlier.


One day it will be mine.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Truth:* When Chuck Norris does push-ups, he doesn't push up, he pushes the world down.

:side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Great Undertaker banner Frankie. I love the color.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I have it and it's worth every penny :agree:


Buy me one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

187 said:


> *Truth:* When Chuck Norris does push-ups, he doesn't push up, he pushes the world down.
> 
> :side:


:lmao


You should have been here one day during the Jack Bauer joke fest


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Ownage's sig said:


>











YEEAAHHH!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have hatched an ingenious plan to get that DVD set.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://en.allexperts.com/e/l/li/list_of_dave_meltzer's_five_star_matches.htm


Some of those are bullshit.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> YEEAAHHH!


Oh sweetness.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Scrubs + Family guy = Great TV


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://en.allexperts.com/e/l/li/list_of_dave_meltzer's_five_star_matches.htm
> 
> 
> Some of those are bullshit.


Four of those are on the Flair DVD.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> We buy it by the gallon here, it's about $2.59 a gallon now. I use about a full tank of gas a week.
> 
> If litre is liter, then a gallon is about 4 liters.


So that's... what $0.65 for a litre? The equivalent to 35p in England. We pay 85p per litre...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Four of those are on the Flair DVD.


Wargames '91 is on the Pillman DVD.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

But you guys likely have a public transport system* that can take you places there. Around here and most places in the US, good luck with getting somewhere without a car.

Still, that's pretty damn expensive.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks  I think I'm getting way better I'm going to make one now. I'm thinking about who should I use next. So far I have not made a banner for some one else or tried a request.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Meltzer is too hard on the WWE and likes AJPW too much.


True.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Scrubs + Family guy = Great TV


:agree:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I'm getting the itch again for a BTB. I posted it in BTB section if it'd be ok to do so.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I might have a broken toe


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> But you guys likely have a public transport system* that can take you places there. Around here and most places in the US, good luck with getting somewhere without a car.
> 
> Still, that's pretty damn expensive.


They could always get a Wacky Waving Inflatable Failing Tube Man


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> But you guys likely have a public transport station that can take you places there. Around here and most places in the US, good luck with getting somewhere without a car.
> 
> Still, that's pretty damn expensive.


Well our public transport would be handy if you didn't have to take out a small loan just to catch the train into London. It's cheaper for me to drive everywhere than use public transport. England is twice as expensive as America for a lot of things. Cars here are double the price that you pay


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Sparki said:


> Well our public transport would be handy if you didn't have to take out a small loan just to catch the train into London. It's cheaper for me to drive everywhere than use public transport. England is twice as expensive as America for a lot of things. *Cars here are double the price that you pay*


And still a ton cheaper than Ireland  

Edit: Best avy ever.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: I'm getting the itch again for a BTB. I posted it in BTB section if it'd be ok to do so.


Go for it. You'd be a good booker.

Truth - I'm writing a show myself. Well, I'm supposed to be anyways but school work, sports, etc isn't giving me much of a chance to really get going.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330607 try it, it worked 5 times on me. amazing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Go for it. You'd be a good booker.
> 
> Truth - I'm writing a show myself. Well, I'm supposed to be anyways but school work, sports, etc isn't giving me much of a chance to really get going.


Yeah, he's a great booker(Saw him in book show).

I hope your BTB goes good Ownage. If you get a show up I'll review it. But right now I really need to finish NWO for mine. I got 2 matches left and Im posting it tomorrow


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330607 try it, it worked 5 times on me. amazing.


Its not amazing. The cards are all different the second time.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330607 try it, it worked 5 times on me. amazing.


Not really, it prays on us to not look at the whole thing. None of the cards that are shown in the first set are shown for the second set.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Its not amazing. The cards are all different the second time


oh. but still that was pretty good. i admit it, i got out smarted. Brye did you like sd on friday?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Not really, it prays on us to not look at the whole thing. None of the cards that are shown in the first set are shown for the second set.


You found that too I see


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

:lmao

I find it funny that it worked 5 times on you jdl... it's the same cards each time round too... they don't even refresh the set.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Sparki said:


> :lmao
> 
> I find it funny that it worked 5 times on you jdl... it's the same cards each time round too... they don't even refresh the set.


well it was 6. yeah i know, but still it was good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Something out smarted jeffdivalover????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Something out smarted jeffdivalover????????????????????????????????????????????


:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: i've ordered a disgusting amount of Wrestling DVD's today.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Something out smarted jeffdivalover????????????????????????????????????????????


yes he was out smarted but there is nothing that can out smart nasjayz :agree: 





















:side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: hi frankie


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: hi frankie


Hi


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Hi


whats up? everything good?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Workin on a ladder match in my BTB


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: i've ordered a disgusting amount of Wrestling DVD's today.


:hb :hb :hb 


I ordered Summerslam '02, Survivor Series '02, No Way Out '01, and Unforgiven '01 last week.


None of them have arrived yet though.:sad:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just been playing PS3. I have been doing great. How are you? What have yo been up to?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb :hb :hb
> 
> 
> I ordered Summerslam '02, Survivor Series '02, No Way Out '01, and Unforgiven '01 last week.
> ...


Time to complain?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Just been playing PS3. I have been doing great. How are you? What have yo been up to?


i been watching this over and over again. http://www.vidilife.com/video_play_987853_Pistons_Pacers_Fight.htm

its sad, little kids were crying, i don't think you can see it there, but i remember it when i saw it on tv. 

i been good, tired because i got 4 hours of sleep but good. i came very close to wining the MITB match on sdvsraw2007 i was so close. damn kurt angle pushed me off lol. did you like sd on friday?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

According to Delfin, this is Lesnars first mma opponent. 

He's so fucking big, he has the balls to call out Mike Tyson. After a long fight. And Tyson's sitting in the first row. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=unc-uOTtyCE

Lesnar's gonna get fucking mauled. Tyson bit is in the last minute.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Time to complain?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I ordered 4 full New Japan G-1 Climax tournaments, the recent NJPW show that angle was at but more so for the Koji Kanemoto/Hiroshi Tanahashi IWGP Title match, a few Dragon Gate shows and some CHIKARA DVD's. Spend a good 170 dollars today


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life should check the Indy DVD thread for my response on the Dean Malenko DVD.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3818474#post3818474
:no: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> According to Delfin, this is Lesnars first mma opponent.
> 
> He's so fucking big, he has the balls to call out Mike Tyson. After a long fight. And Tyson's sitting in the first row.
> 
> ...


 :sad: 

I hope Lesnar gives him an F-5.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :sad:
> 
> I hope Lesnar gives him an F-5.


You mean The Verdict?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i placed my bet for mania 1,444 points on lashley to win by pinfall


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :sad:
> 
> I hope Lesnar gives him an F-5.


The guy is so big, the ring wouldn't be big enough for him to lie horizontally.

Truth: I dont want to be a jackass, but I have urges to rant the shit out of a certain frequenter of TTT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-I wish it was a way to delete the gifts you get for people. I also wish it was a way to delete the gifts you've received.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The guy is so big, the ring wouldn't be big enough for him to lie horizontally.
> *
> Truth: I dont want to be a jackass, but I have urges to rant the shit out of a certain frequenter of TTT.*


I'd mark out.



> You mean The Verdict?


Nope


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I plan on getting the best of Vader very soon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-I wish it was a way to delete the gifts you get for people. I also wish it was a way to delete the gifts you've received.


Same, Refuse left me a comment that stretches out my profile page.

:frustrate


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner said:


> Truth-I wish it was a way to delete the gifts you get for people. I also wish it was a way to delete the gifts you've received.


Why


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-I wish it was a way to delete the gifts you get for people. I also wish it was a way to delete the gifts you've received.


how come?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Who made your sig Brye?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Same, Refuse left me a comment that stretches out my profile page.
> 
> :frustrate


I have reps like that


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yeah smackdown was ok I can't get into it like everyone else on here but then again I don't really agree with most people on here about wrestling.


Damn what happend to he players after that did they get punished?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Who made your sig Brye?


J_merce for the banner
StoneColdJedi for the gif


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'd mark out.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope


You wouldn't be allowed post in it anyway. Whenever you post in controversial threads you get banned. Which wouldn't be good, because you dont piss me off any more :$


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I love all my gifts.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Same, Refuse left me a comment that stretches out my profile page.
> 
> :frustrate


What makes it worse is that he gave you a link to a thread that has been dumped.:sad:


Cowie said:


> Why





Brye said:


> how come?


Just to have more control over what people give you. I dont like a few of the gifts I have. Like the ones saying "I should be mod" and all that other bullshit. It makes me feel uncomfortable especially considering how I was shit on. 

Yea, I've probably said too much. Oh well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> You wouldn't be allowed post in it anyway. Whenever you post in controversial threads you get banned. Which wouldn't be good, because you dont piss me off any more :$


:$

Nah, I never get banned for posting in controversial threads.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Think I might watch Angle vs. Michaels, Mania 21 match again tonight after going out.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello everybody


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> yeah smackdown was ok I can't get into it like everyone else on here but then again I don't really agree with most people on here about wrestling.
> 
> 
> Damn what happend to he players after that did they get punished?



true, but it was good sd.

yeah, ron artest got suspended for the rest of the season, and that was in november which was like the begining of the season. Artest was number 91. He punched the wrong guy, the guy on his left spilled the drink on him not the guy on his right. The guy who spilled the drink got suspended and can't come to anymore pistons home games for the rest of his life. if someone spilled it on you, and you were playing basketball woulf you do the same thing about beat the guy up?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Howdy Sargey


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Hello everybody


:shocked: Nice sig


Yo. Sup?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Heya McQueen, thanks for the ava comment 

Truth - I will start packing for a camp I'm going on next week, in a few hours.

*edit* Thanks Brye ! Made it myself


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL thx CaL.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Heya McQueen, thanks for the ava comment
> 
> Truth - I will start packing for a camp I'm going on next week, in a few hours.
> 
> *edit* Thanks Brye ! Made it myself


lol, pretty


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: i can't stop staring at Sargey's sig


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> What makes it worse is that he gave you a link to a thread that has been dumped.:sad:
> 
> 
> Just to have more control over what people give you. I dont like a few of the gifts I have. Like the ones saying "I should be mod" and all that other bullshit. It makes me feel uncomfortable especially considering how I was shit on.
> ...


I undestand about the ones saying that but it's not like you had headliner for mod in your sig what kind of a dumbass would do that.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: i can't stop staring at Sargey's sig


That was partially the intention of me making it


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> true, but it was good sd.
> 
> yeah, ron artest got suspended for the rest of the season, and that was in november which was like the begining of the season. Artest was number 91. He punched the wrong guy, the guy on his left spilled the drink on him not the guy on his right. The guy who spilled the drink got suspended and can't come to anymore pistons home games for the rest of his life. if someone spilled it on you, and you were playing basketball woulf you do the same thing about beat the guy up?


Tell you the truth no because I have more self control plush i would of acted mature about it and ignored it. Only bad things come from reacting to morons.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I undestand about the ones saying that but it's not like you had headliner for mod in your sig what kind of a dumbass would do that.


:lmao



> Truth: i can't stop staring at Sargey's sig


Indeed. I've seen less peachy peaches.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN I BEND THE BLOCK?!?!?!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Tell you the truth no because I have more self control plush i would of acted mature about it and ignored it. Only bad things come from reacting to morons.


yeah, same here. i might have said shit loud, but thats it. They got fined money too. it got nuts when i saw it on tv. Do you think suspending him for the whole season is to much?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I undestand about the ones saying that but it's not like you had headliner for mod in your sig what kind of a dumbass would do that.


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Sargey said:


> That was partially the intention of me making it


I gotta get my mind off those cheeks, Im off to make an MVP banner and put my current usertitle in said banner


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN I BEND THE BLOCK?!?!?!


RUN UP ON THAT ASS WITH A BRAND NEW GLOCK?????!!!?!?!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, same here. i might have said shit loud, but thats it. They got fined money too. it got nuts when i saw it on tv. Do you think suspending him for the whole season is to much?


No I taught that was just fine. :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> RUN UP ON THAT ASS WITH A BRAND NEW GLOCK?????!!!?!?!


That commercial is hilarious


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> RUN UP ON THAT ASS WITH A BRAND NEW GLOCK?????!!!?!?!












*silence*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Has anyone watching TNA now in UK noticed that it's a repeat?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> *silence*


:lmao


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I have no idea what is going on :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, I couldn't remember what song that was from.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sargey said:


> I have no idea what is going on :$


Its from a commercial. lol


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Its from a commercial. lol


I see  Don't think that one is shown over here


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALArzsONb_c

I got the line wrong:sad:


Mine was better anyway.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> No I taught that was just fine. :agree:


yeah. so Nasjayz are you betting on mania matches? i bet 1,444 on lashley to win by pinfall.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah. so Nasjayz are you betting on mania matches? i bet 1,444 on lashley to win by pinfall.


Good night, I'll see you in the morning.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just bet 20,000 on MVP to win at Wrestlemania.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sargey, who is that girl in you Avi? She looks so familiar, and so damn good


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I just bet 20,000 on MVP to win at Wrestlemania.


Thanks for reminding me to place my bets


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Im broke I spent all my 3880 points on Mania betting.:$


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I bet 15,000 on Taker to win..should've put more 

Not sure of her name sorry McQueen


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sargey said:


> I have no idea what is going on :$


I never know what's going on.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah. so Nasjayz are you betting on mania matches? i bet 1,444 on lashley to win by pinfall.


I'm betting on him too I just want to get more points first because I'm betting it all on black.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sargey said:


> I bet 15,000 on Taker to win..should've put more
> 
> Not sure of her name sorry McQueen


Your Forgiven, just wanted to find some more pics of her myself 

Sadly I will probably bet most of my points on Cena winning at WM, but MVP seems a pretty sure win as well so I may put some on him too.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: next match im going to bet is MVp vs benoit.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

McQueen, her name is Ticia, I am just about to post some of her pics :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- I'm watching a basketball game that would be better with Don West announcing it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- I'm watching a basketball game that would be better with Don West announcing it.


is it a nba game?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sargey said:


> McQueen, her name is Ticia, I am just about to post some of her pics :agree:


Link please  Jk, thanks a bunch Sargey!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Truth- I'm watching a basketball game that would be better with Don West announcing it.


"That's freaking insane!"  

Truth: About to go out.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: cool nasjayz.

oh man i forgot to do this week's diva pic/gif of the week.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

sargey is that a real girl or is it anime?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> is it a nba game?


March Madness my friend.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Sargey nice banner I like the Diva in your avatar I guess its time to find some pics


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> March Madness my friend.


oh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Did WCW ever put out any DVDs? They had to have.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Placed all my bets


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I might watch the Best Of Will Farrell DVD tonight also. Just to see that segment in WCW4Life's avatar. :agree:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330639 <---Pics of her

She is real


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Sargey said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330639 <---Pics of her
> 
> She is real


Nice pics they were great.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Sargey said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330639 <---Pics of her
> 
> She is real


I want to do the horizontal shuffle with her, smoke a cigar, then turn her over and go in for seconds

Truth: GTA San Andreas commericals are funny as fuck


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Did WCW ever put out any DVDs? They had to have.


Never.

By the time WWE started to put out more of their events on DVD. WCW was nearing an end.

Truth: I'm out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that WCW didn't put out any DVDs in 99/00 while ECW did.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

How do you save pics from wwe.com?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Heres another set to keep your eyes entertained 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3818912#post3818912


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I had 1156 items in my recycle bin


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> How do you save pics from wwe.com?


Right click and save as background


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im out, bye Brye, Nasjayz, Sargey, and everyone else.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ok thanks


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Heres another set to keep your eyes entertained
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3818912#post3818912


She is really starting to grow on me I like her.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Cya Jeff


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

March Madness is worthless unless you have 50 grand riding in a pool.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headlinah thinks of the consequences of my potential actions


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im out, bye Brye, Nasjayz, Sargey, and everyone else.


Bye


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Headlinah thinks of the consequences of my potential actions


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sargey said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330639 <---Pics of her
> 
> She is real


Oh nice 

from that pic I taught she was a anime or henti character.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I will be back later, cya everyone  *waves*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sargey said:


> I will be back later, cya everyone  *waves*


 
Later *Waves back*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Headlinah thinks of the consequences of my potential actions


Could you dumb that post down a little


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Sargey said:


> I will be back later, cya everyone  *waves*


 See you thx for the great pics you posted.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Could you dumb that post down a little





>





>


He's like my conscience. He keeps me on the straight and narrow


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sargey said:


> I will be back later, cya everyone  *waves*


bye *waves*












Now I fell stupid for waving at my computer. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> He's like my conscience. He keeps me on the straight and narrow


What are you attempting to do?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> What are you attempting to do?


Be a tweener. But my conscience tells me it would be downright heelish. 

Truth: I have nothing to do tomorrow. Might just pop open a bottle of wine.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Be a tweener. But my conscience tells me it would be downright heelish.
> 
> Truth: I have nothing to do tomorrow. Might just pop open a bottle of wine.


Be a heel. Don't listen to headliner. He knows not of which he speaks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner isn't a heel or a tweener. He barely gets a reaction.


:flip


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I was a hell for a while didn't do so good so i turned face and been a face ever since any one remember Nasjayz the worlds most hated member. Good times good times.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Headliner isn't a heel or a tweener. He barely gets a reaction.
> 
> 
> :flip


He's like the Hardcore Holly of the forums.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>





MrMonty said:


> Truth: I dont want to be a jackass, but I have urges to rant the shit out of a certain frequenter of TTT.


:$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> He's like my conscience. He keeps me on the straight and narrow


so he's yo masta


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :$


Oh, do that. Please.



If it's me. Still do it. Please.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Do it


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

What did you guys think of Ign's list of the best Mania matches?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> What did you guys think of Ign's list of the best Mania matches?


Link?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :$


Rant on Mr. Perfect


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Rant on Mr. Perfect


The Mod-hater?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Oh, do that. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's me. Still do it. Please.


Liner










WCW 













> Rant on Mr. Perfect


Everyone likes Mr Perfect :agree:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Link?


It's in the PPV section.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Liner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a leprechaun? AWESOME.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rant on Keep_It_Fresh


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> It's in the PPV section.


That's a pretty damn good list.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm thinking about doing a rant on NasJayz.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Rant on Keep_It_Fresh


His cold sober logic would destroy any rant on him.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm sure if you did a rant on me most replys would be. Who the hell is that.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hart/Austin is such a good match.

Leticia Cline is a goddess.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I agree with IGN's #1 ranked match at Wrestlemania


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3818062&postcount=18

:lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't even think he can name 40 WM matches total.

And Gula - Hart/Hakushi is like ****1/2


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Fucking san jose sharks. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330411

DJ Fernie = ratings




> And Gula - Hart/Hakushi is like ****1/2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nasjayz should make on rant on hisself. He would probably get the Pheeners treatment after that.


WCW4Life said:


> Be a heel. Don't listen to headliner. He knows not of which he speaks.


Yes I do:$


CaLiGula said:


> Headliner isn't a heel or a tweener. He barely gets a reaction.
> 
> 
> :flip





WCW4Life said:


> He's like the Hardcore Holly of the forums.


Low Blow


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nasjayz should make on rant on hisself. He would probably get the Pheeners treatment after that.
> 
> Yes I do:$
> 
> ...


Hey, Hardcore Holly is a good decent alright wrestler.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Bill Engvall is full of shit and not funny at all.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Spartanlax is going to have a shitload of points after wrestlemania


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I got blue repped by 2 Jeff Hardy marks in DJ Fernie's thread.


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just bet all my points on Umaga. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Hey, Hardcore Holly is a good decent alright wrestler.


That isnt good enough. The only thing Holly has going on for him is that Double A said he paid his dues.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: Here's the 1st installment of my Elements series. 
I have a feeling Water is going to be the hardest of the elements.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Nasjayz should make on rant on hisself. He would probably get the Pheeners treatment after that.
> 
> Yes I do:$
> 
> ...


The response would be great and I bet it would end up in the classic rants. :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330411
> 
> DJ Fernie = ratings


LOL! I'm officially naming the DJ smiley the DJ Fernie smiley.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I just bet all my points on Umaga. :lmao


y


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> The response would be great and I bet it would end up in the classic rants.:agree:


You would have to be really crazy in the rant for it to go to classic rants. You could probably pull it off though.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

IGN's list is good. Spot on on the last 3.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> y


cause


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That isnt good enough. The only thing Holly has going on for him is that Double A said he paid his dues.


:lmao

Truth: That IGN's top twenty list is quite a list indeed. And had you said that Savage would be in the list 3 times, I would have been doubtful. Cant question any of them really though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rant about starving people in Africa. What's the deal with the flies on everybody's face?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Rant about starving people in Africa. What's the deal with the flies on everybody's face?


oh shit:lmao

That should get a reaction out of a few people.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Rant about starving people in Africa. What's the deal with the flies on everybody's face?


I don't rant about Africa. People are starving there and that's not ballin to me and shit.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Rant about starving people in Africa. What's the deal with the flies on everybody's face?


*Borderline*: A film by Evelyn Maude Purcell


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea. Listen to WCW4Life.

Besides, some people might think:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I don't rant about Africa. People are starving there and that's not ballin to me and shit.





Headliner said:


> oh shit:lmao
> 
> That should get a reaction out of a few people.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGt-Wcyhg3o


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I swear to Fuck, God of War 2 has too many got damn motherfucking puzzles.I barely freaking fight, its just puzzle after puzzle :cuss:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

god of war is lame


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Evens is a great price for Cena by pinfall.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Ticketmaster dosen't have seating charts for wrestling events 

can someone help me?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hopefully Cena catches Bacterial Meningitis after he beats HBK at WM, is forced to forfeit the title the week after, and never wrestles again.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm pissed now.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cena's great.

Truth: I'm poor now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=152730


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'm pissed now.


Stuck on GOW 1?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Legend defines originality.



> Stuck on GOW 1?


That too, but I felt like quoting Luger as well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm pissed now.


Why?

edit: oh


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

can you bet more points than you have


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> can you bet more points than you have


I doubt that


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I doubt that


then I'm in trouble


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: new usertitle


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=152730


:no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Which diva do you want to bang?"


ard327 said:


> after seeing her in playboy i'm going with Ashley


....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I may rant on Legend. I don't know if he deserves it or not though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> "Which diva do you want to bang?"
> 
> ....


I did before and after


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I may rant on Legend. I don't know if he deserves it or not though.


Nah not worth it.


Brye said:


> I did before and after


Yes because we know how you gay people Ashley lovers are.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I may rant on Legend. I don't know if he deserves it or not though.


Nah, don't put him over.



Actually, you don't have enough star power to put anybody over anyway.

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nah not worth it.
> 
> *Yes because we know how you gay people Ashley lovers are*.


Your dead to me :side:  j/k


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Nah, don't put him over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cuss: 


Truth-










ROFL


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> ROFL


So that's what it looks like when someone does an Orton taunt and gets a crowd reation :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Nah, don't put him over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao Damn.


Brye said:


> Your dead to me


*You're*. Good


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince's Orton taunt > Orton's Orton taunt


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> So that's what it looks like when someone does an Orton taunt and gets a crowd reation :lmao


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I actually really liked Orton up to the end of his fued with Mick Foley but now he's just another worthless member of the roster, he doesn't even try anymore. Yet another reason it's bad to push someone to the top too fast.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't remember Vince doing that


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I don't remember Vince doing that


He did it last night on Smackdown


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hope to god that Wrestlemania ends with Vince, on his knees, clutching two handfuls of his own hair and crying. He slowly looks up and sees Donald Trump and gets a BILLIONARIE BITCH SLAP.

I can imagine what that will look like already.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao


Truth- May post more Kristal gifs..or maybe I wont


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^ :lmao
> 
> 
> Truth- May post more Kristal gifs..or maybe I wont


You will



WCW4Life said:


> I hope to god that Wrestlemania ends with Vince, on his knees, clutching two handfuls of his own hair and crying. He slowly looks up and sees Donald Trump and gets a BILLIONARIE BITCH SLAP.
> 
> I can imagine what that will look like already.


that may be the best wrestlemania moment if that happens


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3819463&postcount=5

Pyro must have hacked someone's account. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I hope to god that Wrestlemania ends with Vince, on his knees, clutching two handfuls of his own hair and crying. He slowly looks up and sees Donald Trump and gets a BILLIONARIE BITCH SLAP.
> 
> I can imagine what that will look like already.


I can see that, but I would personally rather Vince & Umaga won.
Speaking of Lashley....

Truth: The Masterlock Challenge last week on RAW told the greatest story in a RAW match in quite sometime. The story of how Lashley will be pushed to the top and Masters will be buried into obscurity along the likes of gimmicks like Mantaur and the Repo Man.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> *You will*
> 
> 
> 
> that may be the best wrestlemania moment if that happens


 
Or what? You use your pimp hand and I'll bring Lashley........j/k I'll post them


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I can see that, but I would personally rather Vince & Umaga won.
> Speaking of Lashley....
> 
> Truth: The Masterlock Challenge last week on RAW told the greatest story in a RAW match in quite sometime. The story of how Lashley will be pushed to the top and Masters will be buried into obscurity along the likes of gimmicks like Mantaur and the Repo Man.


If Vince and Umaga won it would be even more glorious. I couldn't even imagine what Vince would do.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Or what? You use your pimp hand and I'll bring Lashley........j/k I'll post them


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3819463&postcount=5
> 
> Pyro must have hacked someone's account. :side:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=152730


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3819463&postcount=5
> 
> Pyro must have hacked someone's account. :side:


oh damn....you're gonna get it now. Whatever that means.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :agree:


Not right now though. I got a ladder match and a promo to write


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=152730


:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=152730


That's just depressing. :sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Not right now though. I got a ladder match and a promo to write


your lucky you have Lashley


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> your lucky you have Lashley


If your talking about my BTB, I dont have him. But he is a close freind of mine :side:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

This forum could use a fortify speed enchantment.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I see illegal ass crack. And not the "legal in texas" kind of ass crack.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Will94 makes the best MVP gifs


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- The Rock has made 41 mil off of his major movies so far.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I fucking hate making gifs that are not on DVD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- The Rock has made 41 mil off of his major movies so far.


Hopefully he has time to cut a promo in his kitchen every 3 years from now on.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I fucking hate making gifs that are not on DVD.


Mine come out horrible if they're not from DVDs too . And I dont have that big of a collection of them


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I see illegal ass crack. And not the "legal in texas" kind of ass crack.


Let me guess,its some selena spice ass crack :agree:

EDIT: when it comes to gif making, Mpeg video > DVD video


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Hopefully he has time to cut a promo in his kitchen every 3 years from now on.


Promos in the kitchen are major ratings.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I need Brye to make me a gif of Super Dragon giving BJ Whitmer a Psychodriver off the apron through a table from ROH's 100th Show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330061&page=5


Austin needs more votes


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I need Brye to make me a gif of Super Dragon giving BJ Whitmer a Psychodriver off the apron through a table from ROH's 100th Show.


I don't have that on DVD :$ But I do have No Mercy 2006


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330061&page=5
> 
> 
> Austin needs more votes


No.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> I don't have that on DVD :$ But I do have No Mercy 2006


I'm guessing you don't have any ROH DVD's don't you think it's time to start? 

Anyways I don't even really like Super Dragon but that was one of the craziest spots I've ever seen and it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> No.


Your vote doesn't count anyway.

:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm guessing you don't have any ROH DVD's don't you think it's time to start?
> 
> Anyways I don't even really like Super Dragon but that was one of the craziest spots I've ever seen and it was pretty awesome.


maybe I should get some, I don't even know who Super Dragon is :$


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Your vote doesn't count anyway.
> 
> :hb


im gonna vote Shawn Michaels!!!!11:frustrate


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back whats up?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-

I am Super.

I am Crazy

I am SUPER CRAZY!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth-
> 
> I am Super.
> 
> ...


He needs to go to OVW


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> maybe I should get some, I don't even know who Super Dragon is :$


If you ever plan too let me know I'll give you some recommendations since i've seen most of them (literally). As far as not knowing who Super Dragon is your not missing much just a guy who is way overrated because he's a stiff worker. I do like his finisher the Psychodriver though its like a Torture Rack into a Piledriver..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> He needs to go to OVW


He also needs to go on a diet.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> im gonna vote Shawn Michaels!!!!11:frustrate


You're a cold bastard.



> truth: im back whats up?


Greetings.



> Truth-
> 
> I am Super.
> 
> ...


Greetings.

Truth: Chilean wine > your favourite wine.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> If you ever plan too let me know I'll give you some recommendations since i've seen most of them (literally). As far as not knowing who Super Dragon is your not missing much just a guy who is way overrated because he's a stiff worker. I do like his finisher the Psychodriver though its like a Torture Rack into a Piledriver..


I'll let you know, Im thinking of getting some UFC DVDs that John recommened me, so I'll send you a PM or talk on MSN if I get some.

That sounds like a pretty cool finisher


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> You're a cold bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi mr.monty what have you been up to?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I only have 2 ROH DVD's.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'll let you know, Im thinking of getting some UFC DVDs that John recommened me, so I'll send you a PM or talk on MSN if I get some.
> 
> That sounds like a pretty cool finisher


Yeah i've done quite a few ROH recommendation PM's with Hailsabin (Cody Where are you?) a while back so really let me know.

Truth: Going to watch PWG All Star Weekend IV: Night Two


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yeah i've done quite a few ROH recommendation PM's with Hailsabin (Cody Where are you?) a while back so really let me know.
> 
> Truth: Going to watch PWG All Star Weekend IV: Night Two


I know a way to get Cody back, but IYF hasnt tried it(I dont think)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I only have 2 ROH DVD's.


Truth: I have 81 :argh:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I have 81 :argh:


AND I HAVE...




0 ROH DVD's:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RE..SPECT...WALK

What did you say?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I have 81 :argh:


:shocked:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> AND I HAVE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to plug ROH Manhattan Mayhem for you saying that....


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i have seen 0 ROH matches.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I have 81 :argh:


:shocked: 

I have the Era Of Honor Begins and Manhattan Mayhem.


Supercard Of Honor II is coming up next week.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> RE..SPECT...WALK
> 
> What did you say?


RVD's ECW music, noice
yes Noice


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Whats ROH? :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have 11 ROH DVDs


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: this website keeps messing up for me


everyone go look at my rant it needs more replys


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> Whats ROH? :side:


Ring of honor


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cody's the shit.

I miss that little tyke. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Ring of honor


I was kidding :$ I know what it is


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i have seen 0 ROH matches.


Once again... Manhattan Mayhem

CaliGula I'm not looking forward to this years Wrestlemania Weekend shows as much as last years but they will probably both be better than Wrestlemania itself.... again. :lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> I was kidding :$ I know what it is


OH!...:side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Once again... Manhattan Mayhem
> 
> CaliGula I'm not looking forward to this years Wrestlemania Weekend shows as much as last years but they will probably both be better than Wrestlemania itself.... again. :lmao


what matches do you recommend to watch?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I have 11 ROH DVDs


Derek what shows you got?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> CaliGula I'm not looking forward to this years Wrestlemania Weekend shows as much as last years but they will probably both be better than Wrestlemania itself.... again. :lmao


Then again, there hasn't been a mediocre ROH show so far this year, they've all been good or great. The 'mania weekend shows are looking to be very solid shows.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Derek what shows you got?


I have:

Round Robin Challenge
Main Event Spectacles
Death Before Dishonor 3
Glory By Honor 4
Final Battle 2005
Chi-Town Struggle
Generation Now
Fight of the Century
Unified
Glory By Honor v Night 2
Best of CM Punk vol.3


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3819751&postcount=51






> CaliGula I'm not looking forward to this years Wrestlemania Weekend shows as much as last years but they will probably both be better than Wrestlemania itself.... again.:lmao


Nope, Austin is at Wrestlemania this year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I could use a new avatar :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> what matches do you recommend to watch?


Do Fixer vs Blood Generation 6 man tag from last years Wrestlemania Weekend was the best Spot Fest match I've ever seen

Roderick Strong vs "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson from ROH Vendetta was an awesome techical match (which what Strong's chops do to Danielson's chest) and personally my pic for best ROH Match ever.

Samoa Joe vs CM Punk II is a pretty amazing and smartly wrestled match.

Austin Aries/Roderick Strong vs Jay & Mark Briscoe and Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson double shot main event from ROH Unified are both amazing matches.

The Whole Manhattan Mayhem show.

I could go on and on really, almost ever ROH show has at leat one really good match.

Truth: I don't think Austin is enough to make up for this years somewhat mediocre Wrestlemania card but we'll see next weekend


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- I could use a new avatar :$


No, keep on representing my name. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> No, keep on representing my name. :$


Yeah, but people think I'm gay for liking Ashley, a male cheerleader in my avatar isnt going to help that :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Do Fixer vs Blood Generation 6 man tag from last years Wrestlemania Weekend was the best Spot Fest match I've ever seen
> 
> Roderick Strong vs "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson from ROH Vendetta was an awesome techical match (which what Strong's chops do to Danielson's chest) and personally my pic for best ROH Match ever.
> 
> ...


ok. do you think this is a good match? 
http://www.vidilife.com/video_play_911836_Colt_Cabana_vs_Samoa_Joe.htm

brye how can you br gay if you love ashley? she is you're wife.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yeah, but people think I'm gay for liking Ashley, a male cheerleader in my avatar isnt going to help that :$


:lmao

No, it really doesn't help at all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I have:
> 
> Round Robin Challenge
> Main Event Spectacles
> ...


I haven't seen Round Robin Challenge (just Ki/Danielson) or Chi Town Struggle (and I want to see KENTA/Aries badly) but you have got a pretty good representation of shows othrwise. As far aswhat you said about ROH being good so far this year I can't say that for certain as the last show I saw was Final Battle 2006 but it does sound like a vast improvement of the last 4 months of 2006 which were really pretty poor past the Glory By Honor V weekend.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Still haven't seen Dragon/Strong from Vendetta.


:sad:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, but people think I'm gay for liking Ashley, a male cheerleader in my avatar isnt going to help that :$


Admitting it is the first and most important step


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ 




Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao
> 
> No, it really doesn't help at all.


 
And my only options for gif avatars are 10,000 LAX gifs ADR made. And I don't really wanna use them :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yeah, but people think I'm gay for liking Ashley, a male cheerleader in my avatar isnt going to help that :$


Who all think that?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> Yeah, but people think I'm gay for liking Ashley, a male cheerleader in my avatar isnt going to help that


:lmao

Funny shit, Brian. 

Truth - Threw around some +25. 

Truth - Smackdown is being reaired here again soon. I'll tune in.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok. do you think this is a good match?
> http://www.vidilife.com/video_play_911836_Colt_Cabana_vs_Samoa_Joe.htm
> 
> brye how can you br gay if you love ashley? she is you're wife.


That was the 1st Cabana match on the first ROH show I ever saw , I could recommend much better match but if you want to get a feel for what Pure Title matches are like (the midcard gimmick title they got rid of  ) it's not an amzing match but its pretty good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Who all think that?


You know who does.



Thank you Mac


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://video.google.com/url?docid=7...&hl=en&usg=AL29H20x_cyLPCbST1jaFnW9Zcl5tKr4kQ


Watch that jeffdivalover


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That was the 1st Cabana match on the first ROH show I ever saw , I could recommend much better match but if you want to get a feel for what Pure Title matches are like (the midcard gimmick title they got rid of  ) it's not an amzing match but its pretty good.


 cool. ok. On vidilife they got tons of ROH matches. Who's your favorite ROH superstar? and im watching the match, so far i like it.

ok CaLiGula


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Pyro just hooked me up with about 30 avatar gifs


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Here Jeff, or anyone else wanting to watch and amazing match..

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330013

CaliGula nice job on finding Danielson/McGuinness III - fucking FANTASTIC match - ***** from me :agree:

EDIT: Sweet Danielson vs Ki vs Daniels I've never seen this match!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

A male cheerleader is less gay then a dick and tit combo on the same person. 

Truth: I liked that avatar


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Somebody should make me a banner.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> You know who does.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac


Maybe you're just bi-curious. Nah I'm fuckin' with you, you're gay.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Funny shit, Brian.
> 
> ...


 :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Maybe you're just bi-curious. Nah I'm fuckin' with you, you're gay.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Maybe you're just bi-curious. Nah I'm fuckin' with you, you're gay.


We're fixing your confusion!

:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Maybe you're just bi-curious. Nah I'm fuckin' with you, you're gay.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :sad:


Left you some +7, and a confession :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Here Jeff, or anyone else wanting to watch and amazing match..
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330013
> 
> CaliGula nice job on finding Danielson/McGuinness III - fucking FANTASTIC match - ***** from me :agree:


ok. The match was good, know im starting the Nigel McGuinness against Bryan Danielson. From what i saw, im starting to like ROH alot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> We're fixing your confusion!
> 
> :lmao


You're his acoountabili-buddy, that makes you accountabili-buddy-able.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Downloading one of Christian Cage's ROH matches to put on my PSP.


:hb


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Left you some +7, and a confession :$


Responded. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You're his acoountabili-buddy, that makes you accountabili-buddy-able.


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Just threw around some rep since it sems thats what everybody is doing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You're his acoountabili-buddy, that makes you accountabili-buddy-able.


One of the best things about that episode was the pastor at the camp. That dude was gayer than gay. :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Check my comment, Mac attack. :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Ring of honor kicks ass.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Ring of honor kicks ass.


:agree: I'm not going to say it's better than WWE or anything as WWE does overall have a better edge in terms of talent but i'd say ROH is the most consistantly good promotion in the world right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nobody repped me



> truth: Ring of honor kicks ass.


rofl


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> One of the best things about that episode was the pastor at the camp. That dude was gayer than gay. :lmao


That part had me rolling.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have finally gotten an idea for a banner request. Time for me to request it now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Check my comment, Cal. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye, I heard Orlando Jordan is single. Just thought you might wanna know.


CaLiGula said:


> Nobody repped me


me neither.:sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Brye, I heard Orlando Jordan is single. Just thought you might wanna know.*
> 
> me neither.:sad:


 
. I dont think Im gonna post those Victoria gifs now


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> :agree: I'm not going to say it's better than WWE or anything as WWE does overall have a better edge in terms of talent but i'd say ROH is the most consistantly good promotion in the world right now.


yeah, i love the WWE, but ROH is good. Why isn't it on tv? its a billion times better then TNA. Vince Russo or whoever does the booking should have there ass fired, unless they want to get closed down they should work harder.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Big Bottom, Big Bottom, 
Talk about bum cakes
My girls gottem

Big bottom drive me out of my mind,
How could I leave this behind.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Repped both bitches Cali and Liner. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Brye, I heard Orlando Jordan is single. Just thought you might wanna know.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao


Thats where I draw the line.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: leave brye alone, he loves ashley. he's not gay.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Check my comment, Cal.:$






> Repped both bitches Cali and Liner.:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somebody explain that OJ thing to me, I don't get it...


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Somebody explain that OJ thing to me, I don't get it...


I think it was something about him kissing a guy on his myspace picture or something. And then he came out and said he was Bi-sexual or something


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Somebody explain that OJ thing to me, I don't get it...


OJ's Bi sexual.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Big Bottom, Big Bottom,
> Talk about bum cakes
> My girls gottem
> 
> ...


Are you intoxicated

Truth: Finally finished downloading smallville


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, i love the WWE, but ROH is good. Why isn't it on tv? its a billion times better then TNA. Vince Russo or whoever does the booking should have there ass fired, unless they want to get closed down they should work harder.


A lot fo the management who runs ROH used to work production for ECW back in the day so they know the pressure of putting out a TV product and they have rejected offers to keep the promotion operating the way it is currently being run. Also ROH is much more realistic in it approach that they know they can't compete with WWE so they are simply staying a direct to DVD market and doing quite successful doing so.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: leave brye alone, he loves ashley. he's not gay.


:no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: leave brye alone, he loves ashley. he's not gay.


Dude, I don't really care. I'm getting a good laugh out of it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> . I dont think Im gonna post those Victoria gifs now


Sure.... 


jeffdivalover said:


> truth: leave brye alone, he loves ashley. he's not gay.


Ok. So he's bi-sexual. Still gay.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Are you intoxicated
> 
> Truth: Finally finished downloading smallville


A tad. Although it wasn't completely off topic considering the big bottom on show. That, and Spinal Tap rules.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Eating some Arby's

Truth- no, that wasn't a reference to Mickie James.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Dude, I don't really care. I'm getting a good laugh out of it


and that's why I respect you

truth: my chin is itching like sh...


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Ashley is HOT.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Sure....*
> 
> Ok. So he's bi-sexual. Still gay.


 
Alright, I still am posting them :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> A lot fo the management who runs ROH used to work production for ECW back in the day so they know the pressure of putting out a TV product and they have rejected offers to keep the promotion operating the way it is currently being run. Also ROH is much more realistic in it approach that they know they can't compete with WWE so they are simply staying a direct to DVD market and doing quite successful doing so.


thats smart. but a one hour or even a 30 min one would be cool, they should make it on wednesday. it doesn't even have to be every week, once a month would be good. the ROH match im watching its ***** stars its awesome. where are the ROH matches held? any of them near LA?]

ok pyro. Headliner you make me confused 24/7 thats a fact.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

SaMi. said:


> Ashley is HOT.


Haaaaaaaaaa ... stop it.  

_-Reverend Leon Lonnie Love_


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- Eating some Arby's
> 
> Truth- no, that wasn't a reference to Mickie James.


...but you wish it was ;D


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just me some banners he's one I also made a red one and a blue one if you want to see them then go to the link in my sig.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> thats smart. but a one hour or even a 30 min one would be cool, they should make it on wednesday. it doesn't even have to be every week, once a month would be good. the ROH match im watching its ***** stars its awesome. where are the ROH matches held? any of them near LA?


I think the farthest west ROH goes is Minnesota.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

sharks lost .

It was a great game with the Carolina hurricanes. It was very close until the end I taught it was going to over time. Oh well can't win em all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Thanks for the banners Frankie


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Isn't ROH going to Japan soon?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Isn't ROH going to Japan soon?


Yeah, I think it's this summer.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ashley is not as bad as people make her out to be.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nasjayz. How dare you come in here and post a Ashley banner.


DDMac said:


> Haaaaaaaaaa ... stop it.
> 
> _-Reverend Leon Lonnie Love_


LMAO!


Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- Eating some Arby's
> 
> Truth- no, that wasn't a reference to Mickie James.


So that must mean you're not eating Roast Beef?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Isn't ROH going to Japan soon?


Yes.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

EG said:


> Ashley is not as bad as people make her out to be.


:agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ROH Runs out of Philidelpia an goes to

- Manhattan & Long Island, New York
- Easy Windsor, CT
- Philidelpia, PA
- Chicago, IL
- Edison, NJ
- St. Paul, MN (rarely unfortunately for me)
- Dayton & Cleveland, OH
- Boston, MA
- Liverpool, United Kingdom
and later this year
Tokyo & Osaka (I think), Japan


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> :agree:


I third that


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I think the farthest west ROH goes is Minnesota.


oh . Damn i wish the came near the LA area, tickets here in events sell fast. in 2005 when i went to see sd live i ordered my tickets fast i got like the 6th row and it was a sold out place. The supershow in LA sold out before i got tickets, and No Way Out PPV, it sold out before i got the tickets too. im saying events in LA sell fast.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> ROH Runs out of Philidelpia an goes to
> 
> - Manhattan & Long Island, New York
> - Easy Windsor, CT
> ...


They need to all be in Grand Forks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> ROH Runs out of Philidelpia an goes to
> 
> - Manhattan & Long Island, New York
> - Easy Windsor, CT
> ...


 Can I get a time and day please?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> oh . Damn i wish the came near the LA area, tickets here in events sell fast. in 2005 when i went to see sd live i ordered my tickets fast i got like the 6th row and it was a sold out place. The supershow in LA sold out before i got tickets, and No Way Out PPV, it sold out before i got the tickets too. im saying events in LA sell fast.


Just go to PWG than. It's closer.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Nasjayz. How dare you come in here and post a Ashley banner.
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> So that must mean you're not eating Roast Beef?


Well brye did ask me to try his banner request but to tell the truth i can't stand her or melina. 


Mickie > All
:agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JeffDivalover you could always attempt to go to a Pro Wrestling Guerrila show, they are more of a Cemedy fed but they are pretty good for an independant promotion and they run out of LA, quite a few ROH guys are on the roster as well.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> Mickie > All
> :agree:


Yezzir


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> JeffDivalover you could always attempt to go to a Pro Wrestling Guerrila show, they are more of a Cemedy fed but they are pretty good for an independant promotion and they run out of LA, quite a few ROH guys are on the roster as well.


Don't forget that they have Human Tornado. He alone is worth going to see the show.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ashley is ok but not as bad as that melina bitch she should come out with a paper bag over her head. Ass like beyonce and face like andre.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Melina > Ashley. Ashley's whole body is deformed. That bitch is skinny. 


NasJayz™ said:


> Well brye did ask me to try his banner request but to tell the truth i can't stand her or melina.
> :agree:


You should of PM'd him.:angry:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> Can I get a time and day please?


Braintree, MA- June 8th
Friday, June 08, 2007

Ring Of Honor 
June 8th, 2007- 8:00 pm belltime 
Braintree National Guard Armory 
275 Union Street 
Braintree, MA 02184 

No one signed for the show yet, I wish I lived in Boston cause ROH had Jushin Thunder Liger for a show there a few years ago


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

New look. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Braintree, MA- June 8th
> Friday, June 08, 2007
> 
> Ring Of Honor
> ...


Nice, thats about 15 minutes from me


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Don't forget that they have Human Tornado. He alone is worth going to see the show.


Tha PIMPINEST WRASSLER alive straight outta Niggakeeprunnin Mississippi :lmao

And El Generico.... OLE! 

Brye you should go, ROH tickets are really pretty fairly priced, I mean I got some front row tickets for my Show for 45 bucks and rows 2 and 3 are like 25 and 20 bucks and thats halfway decent seats for a WWE show.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I should make a banner of orton and edge next with the text over rated rko and a sub text the homosexual and the metrosexual.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> JeffDivalover you could always attempt to go to a Pro Wrestling Guerrila show, they are more of a Cemedy fed but they are pretty good for an independant promotion and they run out of LA, quite a few ROH guys are on the roster as well.


ok. im going to check ticketmaster. i check on there, the US Sumo Open is in LA, but nothing else for now. i also checked for laker tickets they coast $2,200 dollars! the chepest is $10.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Banner request up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Tha PIMPINEST WRASSLER alive straight outta Niggakeeprunnin Mississippi :lmao
> 
> And El Generico.... OLE!
> 
> Brye you should go, ROH tickets are really pretty fairly priced, I mean I got some front row tickets for my Show for 45 bucks and rows 2 and 3 are like 25 and 20 bucks and thats halfway decent seats for a WWE show.


At the WWE houseshow I went to, my seats were incredible and they were 35 bucks. Thats pretty nice.

I think I'll go if the card looks good


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ROH should go to Albany, NY. I don't want to drive 3 hours to Boston


Watching Christian Cage/Colt Cabana vs. Bryan Danielson/Christopher Daniels


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I should make a banner of orton and edge next with the text over rated rko and a sub text the *homosexual* and the metrosexual.


But, he fucked Lita.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching Smackdown.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeff you should just Check www.Prowrestlingguerrilla.com for show info. Samoa Joe vs low Ki will be at All Star Weekend V I hear, lucky bastards


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Jeff you should just Check www.Prowrestlingguerrilla.com for show info. *Samoa Joe vs low Ki* will be at All Star Weekend V I hear, lucky bastards


You mean the match many ROH fans wanted to see as Joe's final ROH match.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> But, he fucked Lita.


who hasn't?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> who hasn't?


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> who hasn't?


touche


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> who hasn't?


You.








ZING~~!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. McMahon's thoughts on life...

*"Life sucks and then you die!!*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Jeff you should just Check www.Prowrestlingguerrilla.com for show info. Samoa Joe vs low Ki will be at All Star Weekend V I hear, lucky bastards


ok, thank you so much for you're help.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Listening to Good Clean Fun.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You mean the match many ROH fans wanted to see as Joe's final ROH match.


Yeah it is, funny that ROH couldn't book that match or Low Ki vs Roderick Strong which IWA Mid South was able to book, then again I don't disagree with ROH not giving Low Ki everything he wants, as in never losing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Yeah it is, funny that ROH couldn't book that match or Low Ki vs Roderick Strong which IWA Mid South was able to book, then again I don't disagree with ROH not giving Low Ki everything he wants, as in never losing.


Yeah, but if it were me, I'd give him whatever he wanted so he wouldn't give me a KI CRUSHER!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Mr. McMahon's thoughts on life...
> 
> *"Life sucks and then you die!!*


He inspired me to say that a while back. The way he said it was perfect.

lol at X-Pac standing in the background. He probably cried when he went backstage after McMahon said that.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Trying to find a video on youtube. Apparently, while on a weekend away, one of the lads (group of my mates) started humping a pillow in his sleep. I wish to laugh at him.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: lol frankie, thats so true. 

is all Japan Pro Wrestling any good?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I just got finished eating Spaghetti and garlic bread.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

All Japan Pro Wrestling was awesome in the 90's, not so awesome these days (aside from Minoru Suzuki, Kawada, Mutoh and Satoshi Kojima).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Guess I'm the only one that finds Low Ki's finisher unbelievably unimpressive


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- All I got left for NWO is the main event!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> All Japan Pro Wrestling was awesome in the 90's, not so awesome these days (aside from Minoru Suzuki, Kawada, Mutoh and Satoshi Kojima).


Yeah, and Kawada and Mutoh are well past their primes. Suzuki is a badass though.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> All Japan Pro Wrestling was awesome in the 90's, not so awesome these days (aside from Minoru Suzuki, Kawada, Mutoh and Satoshi Kojima).


whats the main differnce between them and now? 

truth: it seems all wrestling companys in the 90s were at its best.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm here


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Jerry Lynn won the WWF Light Heavyweight Title on April 30,2001.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, and Kawada and Mutoh are well past their primes. Suzuki is a badass though.


Yeah you can really tell with Mutoh these days as his knees are like shit but hes still awesome. Despite the fact he is past his prime and in his Mid 40's Toshiaki Kawada is still a badass, he's defiantely the best of the 4 pillars (Misawa, Kawada, Kobashi & Taue) of AJPW right now.

Minoru Suzuki is one of the most entertaining wrestlers I've ever seen, even dispite the fact his moveset is like from 1980. He's actually the most realistic wrestler I've ever seen when it comes to style.

Edit: to answer your question Jeff, after Giant Baba died his widow took over AJPW and a lot of the talent was unhappy with how she was running things so basically Mitsuharu Misawa (top star and booker for AJPW) staged a takeover and took pretty much all the top AJPW stars (except Kawada and someone else) and started Pro Wrestling NOAH. AJPW brought in a few guys like Mutoh & Kojima from NJPW and brought back Tenryu, but they basically are still recovering from the talent purge of NOAH.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: my chin is itching like sh...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Minoru Suzuki is one of the most entertaining wrestlers I've ever seen, even dispite the fact his moveset is like from 1980. He's actually the most realistic wrestler I've ever seen when it comes to style.


:agree:

I saw some clips of him on Youtube, and I thought he was very entertaining, despite his dated moveset, as you mentioned.

But that throw he does into a sleeper looks godly.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Nobody will try my banner request. I am willing to bank on it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The NJPW Junior Tag League tournament from 94 is a must see for the main event alone (Chris Benoit/Shinjiro Otani vs Great Sasuke/Eddie Guerrero) I gave it ****1/2 stars.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Nobody will try my banner request. I am willing to bank on it.


I was thinking about it I'm doing a jillian banner for a friend mabye after I might try it but I can't get that fat ass into the banner and about that new jack pic you want that lady in their too?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Orton will never recover from that back breaking running powerslam that he took on Smackdown.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Downloading Low Ki vs. KENTA


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :agree:
> 
> I saw some clips of him on Youtube, and I thought he was very entertaining, despite his dated moveset, as you mentioned.
> 
> But that throw he does into a sleeper looks godly.


When your a former Mixed Martial Artist that can boast a lot of the accomplishments (for example being the only man in Pancrase Shoot Wrestling to beat Ken Shamrock in his prime twice) Suzuki can, you have the right to be so cocky your evil, thus making you the awesomest man on the planet.

I like the Takeover Sleeper too.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> I was thinking about it I'm doing a jillian banner for a friend mabye after I might try it but I can't get that fat ass into the banner and about that new jack pic you want that lady in their too?


Yeah I do. Thats Daffney back from WCW. She is a very cool lady.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Downloading Low Ki vs. KENTA


I have that on DVD, pretty stiff match.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I loved that running powerslam onto the table.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ Just finished posting mine, Cro's and Booking King's opening post for BTB. Its in my sig if you're interested.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Orton will never recover from that back breaking running powerslam that he took on Smackdown.


who would


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yeah you can really tell with Mutoh these days as his knees are like shit but hes still awesome. Despite the fact he is past his prime and in his Mid 40's Toshiaki Kawada is still a badass, he's defiantely the best of the 4 pillars (Misawa, Kawada, Kobashi & Taue) of AJPW right now.
> 
> Minoru Suzuki is one of the most entertaining wrestlers I've ever seen, even dispite the fact his moveset is like from 1980. He's actually the most realistic wrestler I've ever seen when it comes to style.
> 
> Edit: to answer your question Jeff, after Giant Baba died his widow took over AJPW and a lot of the talent was unhappy with how she was running things so basically Mitsuharu Misawa (top star and booker for AJPW) staged a takeover and took pretty much all the top AJPW stars (except Kawada and someone else) and started Pro Wrestling NOAH. AJPW brought in a few guys like Mutoh & Kojima from NJPW and brought back Tenryu, but they basically are still recovering from the talent purge of NOAH.


oh so thats what happend, thats for telling me. how long have you been a wrestling fan?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Yeah I do. Thats Daffney back from WCW. She is a very cool lady.


Ok after I'm done with the jillan one. oh that was daffney i new I seen her some where before.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Cool Banner Diesel.. Too bad Liddell gonna knock the piss out of him.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> who would


B-Lash.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> oh so thats what happend, thats for telling me. how long have you been a wrestling fan?


About 10 years now, mostly WWE and WCW for the first 7 years but over the last year or two i've been expanding to Independant and Japanese stuff which I now personally prefer.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: my easy video splitter is not easy:frustrate  :evil:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> About 10 years now, mostly WWE and WCW for the first 7 years but over the last year or two i've been expanding to Independant and Japanese stuff which I now personally prefer.


oool. What do you think was the number one cause of WCW's downfall?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> Ok after I'm done with the jillan one. oh that was daffney i new I seen her some where before.


Yeah thats her. She was New Jack's valet at the shows I went to.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> oool. What do you think was the number one cause of WCW's downfall?


Bad Booking and Bad Backstage politics = Bad Business

Truth: CM Punk used to Date Daffney, Traci Brooks and now Maria, dude's got a thing for Valets


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I just got home from the show, logged into my usercp and found i got repped today for a post i made a year ago.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> oool. What do you think was the number one cause of WCW's downfall?


David Arquette


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Bad Booking and Bad Backstage politics = Bad Business



^^^^ making him WCW was a big mistake. 

yeah, you couldn't be more right. have you placed any bets for mania? i bet 1,444 on lashley to win by pinfall if he doesn't win that way i will shave my head no joke.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nope not yet but I think i'm gonna lay some points on Cena and MVP

Maybe even on Punk even though I doubt he'll win the MITB


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Nope not yet but I think i'm gonna lay some points on Cena and MVP
> 
> Maybe even on Punk even though I doubt he'll win the MITB


if i can get 300+ points before mania im going to bet on MVP. 

i know, i saw this picture and it showed who is going to win the MITB match i hope its wrong.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I may lay some points down on Lashley/Kennedy/Cena/Taker to win at mania.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm gonna put all my points on Lashley.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im back


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Nope not yet but I think i'm gonna lay some points on Cena and MVP
> 
> Maybe even on Punk even though I doubt he'll win the MITB


If your going for Cena, evens by pinfall is a great bet. Pinfall victory for Cena is sooo much more likely than tap out for this particular match.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-If there were vbookie back around Mania 21. I would have bet on HBK via pinfall and would have lost.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I'm gonna put all my points on Lashley.


If he wins, you'll only get 1/3 of what you bet.

I bet 500 on the next US champ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Nope not yet but I think i'm gonna lay some points on Cena and MVP
> 
> Maybe even on Punk even though I doubt he'll win the MITB


Safest bet is Lashley. Donald Trump won't be on WWE tv after Mania so him losing his hair would be pointless beyond belief. Plus Vince wants Lashley to have protective booking over everyone on the roster excluding Docta J (John Cena ~_~) and Vince constantly humiliates himself on tv so he'd do something like this. Plus with Austin as guest ref, well....yeah.

Truth ~ WCW was a stupid organization. They gave away Goldberg/Hogan for the title on Nitro. All those buyrates, thrown away for one night of good ratings. That's one of the biggest factors of them going under.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I'm going to bet all my points on Kane. I don't see him losing, really.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I think I'm going to bet all my points on Kane. I don't see him losing, really.


Thats probably a safe bet


I can't bet many points. I have to give 8000 to the person who makes me the best banner


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- according to vBookie, King Booker has better odds of winning MITB than either Matt or Jeff. :lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> If he wins, you'll only get 1/3 of what you bet.
> 
> I bet 500 on the next US champ.


True but i'll be betting 60,000 so it's not so bad.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh yeah I forgot about that. I may bet on Kane as well.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

All like 600 of my points. :lmao

I forgot I gave 20000 to Miz. Now I'm poor. :sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Khali is gonna kick Kane's ass. They're making Kane look like a threat because it's Mania and they don't want it to look like a squash, but really, Khali will win.



> Truth- according to vBookie, King Booker has better odds of winning MITB than either Matt or Jeff. :lmao


1 ~ Kennedy
2 ~ Orton
3 ~ CM Punk
4 ~ Edge
5 ~ Finlay
6 ~ Booker
7 ~ Jeff
8 ~ Matt

That's the favourites in order.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Safest bet is Lashley. Donald Trump won't be on WWE tv after Mania so him losing his hair would be pointless beyond belief. Plus Vince wants Lashley to have protective booking over everyone on the roster excluding Docta J (John Cena ~_~) and Vince constantly humiliates himself on tv so he'd do something like this. Plus with Austin as guest ref, well....yeah.
> 
> *Truth ~ WCW was a stupid organization. They gave away Goldberg/Hogan for the title on Nitro. All those buyrates, thrown away for one night of good ratings. That's one of the biggest factors of them going under.*


Amen, WCW focused more on beating Vince than running a successful business

Truth: Ripping video with EZ video splitter


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I might make more gifs :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> If your going for Cena, evens by pinfall is a great bet. Pinfall victory for Cena is sooo much more likely than tap out for this particular match.


I expect a tease on Cena winning with the FU but I do think he'll get HBK with the STFU or maybe if were really lucky a crappy looking Sharpshooter lol, so I bet 200 on Cena via Submission.

Points are pretty much worthless anyways so might as well have fun with them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK should go for SCM, Cena should catch his foot and sweep him down to the floor, then immediately lock in the STFU.

I could see it happening, but it'll be some other way most likely.

Cena is winning though...thank goodness.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I bet 12,000 on the Originals.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I bet 12,000 on the Originals.


Stupid move.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Stupid move.


Agreed :lmao

ECW is a sinking ship especially for the ECW originals.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Stupid move.


 

Explain.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I bet 12,000 on the Originals.


You just made the biggest mistake of your life


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I bet 12,000 on the Originals.


:lmao

You think they're going to win? Seriously?

We won't be seeing Sabu, Sandman or Dreamer much longer on ECW, so I highly doubt they're going to win. It seems fairly obvious that the WWE will release Sabu as soon as this feud is over, probably Sandman too.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I bet on every match except Kane/Khali since thats not up yet. I will bet my remaining points I have on Kane.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I expect a tease on Cena winning with the FU but I do think he'll get HBK with the STFU or maybe if were really lucky a crappy looking Sharpshooter lol, so I bet 200 on Cena via Submission.
> 
> Points are pretty much worthless anyways so might as well have fun with them.


The reason I say pinfall is because one of them has to turn. The crowd wont react well to it being HBK, so the safe money is on Cena turning. And if he does, it wont be a clean finish. Foreign object FU.

Just my take on it. You are right about it vbookie supposed to be fun though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dreamer's pretty much the only ECW original whos a pretty sure bet to have a job post ECW One Night Stand 2007 and thats just because of his desk job.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I like the new banner Jae made for me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Originals are reported to not being on tv after Mania excluding RVD.

Even if that wasn't the case, Vince wants to push his vision of ECW, which is another regular WWE brand. So it makes sense that they'd win. The originals are nothing but glorified jobbers in this ECW.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

:$ I'll pray.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> :$ I'll pray.


God loves Elijah Burke more than he loves Sandman.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> God loves Elijah Burke more than he loves Sandman.


 
:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> God loves Elijah Burke more than he loves Sandman.


God loves Matt Striker more than he loves Elijah Burke.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> God loves Matt Striker more than he loves Elijah Burke.


True, but I was simply making a point.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Elijah Burke > Matt Striker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I like Striker and Cor Von, hate Thorn and Burke.

Funny, huh?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The reason I say pinfall is because one of them has to turn. The crowd wont react well to it being HBK, so the safe money is on Cena turning. And if he does, it wont be a clean finish. Foreign object FU.
> 
> Just my take on it. You are right about it vbookie supposed to be fun though.


I could see that happening I suppose, but i'd love to see Cena turn and beat HBK with a sharpshooter, that would actually get the guy super heel heat I think. Except in Canada 

I'm actually starting to finally get excited about that match, Cena will give a good effort and HBK will carry him and it might actually turn out decent.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I like Striker and Cor Von, hate Thorn and Burke.
> 
> Funny, huh?


Thats same with me except I like Burke too


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Damn, Originals better pull off a win. 

:sad:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Elijah Burke > Matt Striker


:agree:

Truth - Downloading a Eddie Kingston shoot interview.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Matt Striker>Burke>Cor Von>Kevin Thorn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Canada's reaction to the Screwjob is absolutely pathetic.

I'm Canadian by the way.



> Matt Striker>Burke>Cor Von>Kevin Thorn


Swap the 2 in the middle and I agree.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: ROH > TNA its a fact.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I like Striker and Cor Von, hate Thorn and Burke.
> 
> Funny, huh?


Truth: I hate Monty Brown/Cor Von and I always will.

Pounce = You should be killed, unless your Human Tornado.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I could see that happening I suppose, but i'd love to see Cena turn and beat HBK with a sharpshooter, that would actually get the guy super heel heat I think. Except in Canada
> 
> I'm actually starting to finally get excited about that match, Cena will give a good effort and HBK will carry him and it might actually turn out decent.


It will be a classic. Mark my words.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> :agree:
> 
> Truth - Downloading a Eddie Kingston shoot interview.


Cide you got a link buddy? i've heard good things about that shoot.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I bet on the following...

Cena
New Breed
Taker
Melina
Lashley
Kennedy
MVP

Kane when that match is put up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth: I hate Monty Brown/Cor Von and I always will.


Everyone hates him.

I don't know why, he's not bad. He's better than Burke on the mic, far less of an irritance. Burke might have a tiny edge in charisma but it's pretty close at least, I don't know there. Far as in ring, I don't know much about either, so yeah. But I don't care, I prefer Cor Von regardless.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: Wrestlemania 23 should have a lot of mark out moments


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I could see that happening I suppose, but i'd love to see Cena turn and beat HBK with a sharpshooter, that would actually get the guy super heel heat I think. Except in Canada
> 
> I'm actually starting to finally get excited about that match, Cena will give a good effort and HBK will carry him and it might actually turn out decent.


I'm thoroughly looking forward to the match. I'm quite sure Cena will win, but how the story unfolds, I haven't a clue.



> Damn, Originals better pull off a win.


My 15000 says they wont


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Burke > Cor Von/Thorne/Strike combined


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Cide you got a link buddy? i've heard good things about that shoot.


Here you go I think this is the one Spartan was talking about a while back.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328768


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Everyone hates him.
> 
> I don't know why, he's not bad. He's better than Burke on the mic, far less of an irritance. Burke might have a tiny edge in charisma but it's pretty close at least, I don't know there. Far as in ring, I don't know much about either, so yeah. But I don't care, I prefer Cor Von regardless.


He's too damn cartoonish for my tastes and he's a TNA bred talent (even though they are stupid enough not to capitalize on him), thats reason enough to hate him lol. Never got into the guy at all.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just got past this part in GOW that I've been working on for the last 20 minutes. 

Truth - Yeah. Fuck yeah.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Striker > Cor Von > Burke > Thorn'


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Here you go I think this is the one Spartan was talking about a while back.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=328768


Thank you sir, I appreciate it. 
King's a good talker and it should be interesting to hear what he has to say about Hero.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> He's too damn cartoonish for my tastes and he's a TNA bred talent (even though they are stupid enough not to capitalize on him), thats reason enough to hate him lol. Never got into the guy at all.


I don't see anything cartoonish about him. 

I don't care that he was in TNA, I don't even know most of his work from there, but he's fine in the WWE.



> Striker > Cor Von > Burke > Thorn'


At last.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watchinh HWA, an indy wrestling company from Ohio. For some reason, I have a channel that picks it up.

It's pretty awful. Almost all the wrestlers are either overweight or toothpicks. They have some talented guys, but most are god awful. Watching this makes me appreciate Chris Masters.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I believe Cena will win at mania although I want HBK to win.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Burke is Overrated.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I believe Cena will win at mania although I want HBK to win.


go back to your Mr. Perfect look it was better


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just got past this part in GOW that I've been working on for the last 20 minutes.
> 
> Truth - Yeah. Fuck yeah.


Im about to throw my copy of GOW2 out the window. there are way too many puzzles and "you figure it out" parts to this game


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - GTG... peace out every1`


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Im about to throw my copy of GOW2 out the window. there are way too many puzzles and "you figure it out" parts to this game


Sounds like a Resident Evil game. I don't mind the occasional puzzle but too many starts to suck and fast.

Truth: I loved RE4 and can't wait till 5 is done


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> go back to your Mr. Perfect look it was better


I got red repped twice for keeping it too long or else it would probably still be there.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Im about to throw my copy of GOW2 out the window. there are way too many puzzles and "you figure it out" parts to this game


The first one has quite a bit of those, too. I feel like I've been figuring out more shit than I have been fighting.

Nonetheless, good game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- just got 1000 points


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Sounds like a Resident Evil game. I don't mind the occasional puzzle but too many starts to suck and fast.
> 
> Truth: I loved RE4 and can't wait till 5 is done


RE4 is beautiful I would of called it Gamecubes best game if Twilight Princess didn't come out



Phenomenal1 said:


> I got red repped twice for keeping it too long or else it would probably still be there.


who red repped you I will use my pimp hand on them


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I got red repped twice for keeping it too long or else it would probably still be there.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: what is the fastest way to get points? not rep points but the points you use to buy gifts.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I got red repped twice for keeping it too long or else it would probably still be there.


Get a whole new theme.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: *what is the fastest way to get points?* not rep points but the points you use to buy gifts.


 
Stand on a street corner and ask if anyones looking for a good time :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: what is the fastest way to get points? not rep points but the points you use to buy gifts.


2 words: Man whore.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Striker > Cor Von > Burke > Thorn'



Burke > Striker > Neither of the other two matter


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> The first one has quite a bit of those, too. I feel like I've been figuring out more shit than I have been fighting.
> 
> Nonetheless, good game.


Really, you onlyhave a few tough puzzles back to back in the temple, but basically on the first one puzzles are few and far between. On thisgame, its back to back to back to back. I solved like 8 puzzles in a 20-30 minute timespan. Everything else on GOW2 is perfect


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> RE4 is beautiful I would of called it Gamecubes best game if Twilight Princess didn't come out


Truth: I love the Gamecube and I think it is an underated system even though it was a less impressive peice of hardware as it had a few real gems for it like the Zelda's, Rouge Squadron II, Super Smash Bros Melle, Metroid Prime and RE4. It's a shame a lot of the big developers don't work with Nintendo anymore.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Get a whole new theme.


I'm working on it. I just need a banner and I pretty much got it. Should be up by tomorrow night or the latest by Monday.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I should probably get a new theme sometime soon.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> 2 words: Man whore.


no! for real i need points. i want to buy everyone gifts.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I dont really have a theme


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Really, you onlyhave a few tough puzzles back to back in the temple, but basically on the first one puzzles are few and far between. On thisgame, its back to back to back to back. I solved like 8 puzzles in a 20-30 minute timespan. Everything else on GOW2 is perfect


Damn. I think I'm still going to get it, though. This game has me hooked.



jeffdivalover said:


> no! for real i need points. i want to buy everyone gifts.


Sucky sucky, 10 dollar.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Damn. I think I'm still going to get it, though. This game has me hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sucky sucky, 10 dollar*.


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Posting outside of word games works good for me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ The reason I prefer this MVP avatar gif over the other one that ADR made is because it looks like it doesn't have a beginning and an ending point to it. It just looks like it goes on forever. I like that more in gifs. The other one you can definately see that it begins, ends and starts over whereas with this one it's just a continous back and forth effect. Of course it has a beginning and an end point but you can't tell because they're only one frame away from each other.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Damn. I think I'm still going to get it, though. This game has me hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucky sucky, 10 dollar.


pool? i will win. winner gets 5,000 points from the loser. i will pay you later if i lose.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just found out that another Manhunt game is coming out this year I'm not sure if it's going to be released on the 360 though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> pool? i will win. winner gets 5,000 points from the loser. i will pay you later if i lose.


He's only got about 500 points


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Damn. I think I'm still going to get it, though. This game has me hooked.


The air fights in GOW2 completely and decisively own anything in GOW1. Still, these fucking puzzles


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holt, how are those Smallville gifs going?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> He's only got about 500 points


500 would be ok.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Just found out that another Manhunt game is coming out this year I'm not sure if it's going to be released on the 360 though.


I wonder which Muslim country bans it first.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I wonder which Muslim country bans it first.


Albaqurquestanbul


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I wonder which Muslim country bans it first.


Los Angeles :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Manhunt 2 is probaly going to own on the Wii system.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Los Angeles :side:


Muslims, not Scientologists. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Is Wal-Mart a Muslim country?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Los Angeles :side:


LA is full of laws, the man is trying to keep us down. lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Is Wal-Mart a Muslim country?


LMAO!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

CM Punk will turn heel and help the New Breed win at Mania.


I said it 3 months ago, and I'm saying it now


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Is Wal-Mart a Muslim country?


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Is Wal-Mart a Muslim country?


It's actually an INS detainment center.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> CM Punk will turn heel and help the New Breed win at Mania.
> 
> 
> I said it 3 months ago, and I'm saying it now


After which he will be banned from the MITB bank match and replaced by "The lethal weapon" Steve Blackman?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> It's actually an INS detainment center.


Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ The reason I prefer this MVP avatar gif over the other one that ADR made is because it looks like it doesn't have a beginning and an ending point to it. It just looks like it goes on forever. I like that more in gifs. The other one you can definately see that it begins, ends and starts over whereas with this one it's just a continous back and forth effect. Of course it has a beginning and an end point but you can't tell because they're only one frame away from each other.


*I absolutely love that in a GIF. Your avatar looks awesome. I have a gif of Vinnie Mac doing a little strut in the ring and it looks pretty good.. It's obvious that it's on a loop but it's funny nontheless
*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I absolutely love that in a GIF. Your avatar looks awesome. I have a gif of Vinnie Mac doing a little strut in the ring and it looks pretty good.. It's obvious that it's on a loop but it's funny nontheless
> *


hi sabrina


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> After which he will be banned from the MITB bank match and replaced by "The lethal weapon" Steve Blackman?


No....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup Croft how ya been it's been a while?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Sabrina, wassup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> hi sabrina


I thought she put a restraining order on you? Don't you have to stay at least 10 posts away?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I thought she put a restraining order on you? Don't you have to stay at least 10 posts away?


JKA called, the warzone will start soon :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I dunno why but Blackman kinda looks like Ken Shamrock to me with a heavy beard.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I thought she put a restraining order on you? Don't you have to stay at least 10 posts away?


Oh Snap we might have a new Quote of the week, Finally


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I thought she put a restraining order on you? Don't you have to stay at least 10 posts away?


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I was kinda hoping my TNA thread didn't turn into a thread about Russo.

Oh well.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I thought it was 50 posts


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> JKA called, the warzone will start soon :side:


He called you? You should have told him to show up more often. Watching him get banned provides hours of entertainment.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He called you? You should have told him to show up more often. Watching him get banned provides hours of entertainment.


true so true, wait a minute you're saying im not entertainment? you're saying JKA is more funny then me? JKA got nothing on me, im a future comedian.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> true so true, wait a minute you're saying im not entertainment? you're saying JKA is more funny then me? JKA got nothing on me, im a future comedian.


um, yeah sure.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

JKA > JDL


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Los Angeles :side:


Fox News would love you :agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: New Signature and once again gotta show love for the comedic skills of Derek_2k4.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> um, yeah sure.


:side:

im 10 times better then JKA, he's a joke im a jock.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: New Signature and once again gotta show love for the comedic skills of Derek_2k4.


 
I try.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth: New Signature and once again gotta show love for the comedic skills of Derek_2k4.


I'm funnier than he is.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I thought she put a restraining order on you? Don't you have to stay at least 10 posts away?


_*reps*_


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> Holt, how are those Smallville gifs going?


Bump


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Eh, I'll agree with Pyro. He's funnier.


But I'm humble.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Every avatar/sig should have at least one Phil Collins in it. I'm covering two of you, the rest need to shape up.

Truth: Phil Collins is the man.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RedSilver > P1


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Every avatar/sig should have at least one Phil Collins in it. I'm covering two of you, the rest need to shape up.


I got dibs on Su-Su-Sudio. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Clippers have a chance to beat the wizards.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ I have a new obsession for gifs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth ~ I have a new obsession for gifs.



Where the hell is my gif?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll be back in a little bit...


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Not to be an ass or anything but it's spelled quote and not qoute.

:$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Monty why did you have to post "Phil Collins is the man" after i've already repped you today.

One of my favorite lines in a song is "Thought I looked like Henry Rollins but I still looked like Phil Collins"


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *Eh, I'll agree with Pyro. He's funnier.*


No he's not


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'll be back in a little bit...


Later Gord


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen why did you put that on you're sig?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- going to watch the impact replay. I missed it Thursday.

I'll be back in an hour or less, depends on if it's any good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Where the hell is my gif?


It lost in a casket match to AC/DC. It will make a shocking return at Wrestlemania though.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just reached level 3 for my Blades Of Chaos.

Truth - Gnarly.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I got dibs on Su-Su-Sudio. :side:


<3

Truth: "Still has her cherry" is one of the funniest UT's I've seen in some time.

Edit:



> Truth: Monty why did you have to post "Phil Collins is the man" after i've already repped you today.
> 
> One of my favorite lines in a song is "Thought I looked like Henry Rollins but I still looked like Phil Collins"


Nerf Herder and Phil Collins love in the one post...marry me


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Not to be an ass or anything but it's spelled quote and not qoute.
> 
> :$


Fixed thanks for pointing that out I missed that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro's black.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm making jeffdivalover a jillian banner too bad he can't show it in his sig. oh what the hell I'll by him a membership .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> It lost in a casket match to AC/DC. It will make a shocking return at Wrestlemania though.


Well its no longer shocking now


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I'm making jeffdivalover a jillian banner too bad he can't show it in his sig. oh what the hell I'll by him a membership .


thanks


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Fixed thanks for pointing that out I missed that.


No problem man. I was afraid I was gonna get bashed for pointing it out though considering all the words I mispell.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Pyro's black.


 


MrMonty said:


> <3
> 
> Truth: "Still has her cherry" is one of the funniest UT's I've seen in some time.


:yum: Sorry Sabrina.:$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

PUSH CARLITO!!!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Well its no longer shocking now


This is the IWC were talking about, nothing is shocking. The casuals will mark their asses off though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> This is the IWC were talking about, nothing is shocking. The casuals will mark their asses off though.


Yeah, Wrestling was much more shocking before the internet


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What will be shocking?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

When John Cena turns on Shawn Michaels and then helps him the next night to beat the hell out of Triple H.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Howdy McQueen.. It has been far too long my friend. How the heck are ya?

Howdy Brye! I hope all is well with you. Whatcha up to?

Hi Jeff, Kobe is on a scoring spree as of late isn't he *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> What will be shocking?


Read mine and Brye's entire conversation. Starting with #10642.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> When John Cena turns on Shawn Michaels and then helps him the next night to beat the hell out of Triple H.



:shocked:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Howdy McQueen.. It has been far too long my friend. How the heck are ya?
> 
> Howdy Brye! I hope all is well with you. Whatcha up to?
> 
> Hi Jeff, Kobe is on a scoring spree as of late isn't he *


look at McQeen's sig, its about me 

yeah! i told you Sabrina Kobe is just too good. Kobe will one day pass the 100 mark i can feel it.

How have you been Sabrina?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Howdy McQueen.. It has been far too long my friend. How the heck are ya?*
> 
> *Howdy Brye! I hope all is well with you. Whatcha up to?*
> 
> *Hi Jeff, Kobe is on a scoring spree as of late isn't he *


I', just making gifs and posting here. I made 40 gifs today :$ How are you doing?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: Carlito is the 18th man to hold both the U.S title & the IC title


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't Complian (or spell) Sabrina. Ordered way to many tapes today but I can't blame anyone but myself for that. :lmao
Listening to a Eddie Kingston shoot interview, it's pretty good stuff 

Sorry about the sig jeff but it was a funny qoute


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I entirely must see this film. The last 5 seconds are gold.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_tiBGOEoVM


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I paused GOW to take a break.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Read mine and Brye's entire conversation. Starting with #10642.


 AC/DC


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Sorry about the sig jeff but it was a funny qoute


I didnt even notice it until now.:lmao

Frankie nooooo!!! Dont buy him a membership.:side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> <3
> 
> Truth: "Still has her cherry" is one of the funniest UT's I've seen in some time.


*lol thanks. I'm such a tease. I can't help it 



BTW here's that Vinnie gif that cracks me up. Dont' know if I uploaded it right but here it is.










*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I didnt even notice it until now.:lmao
> 
> Frankie nooooo!!! Dont buy him a membership.:side:


Headliner i hope you're happy. i got fired today from my job.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

MrMonty said:


> I entirely must see this film. The last 5 seconds are gold.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_tiBGOEoVM


GYAH!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I paused GOW to take a break.


you can do that


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I just put in my 2 cents in Jason's TNA rant. Not that it matters or anything.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> Headliner i hope you're happy. i got fired today from my job.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Heh, I didn't notice that quote in McQueen's sig until now either.

Gold, Derek. Gold.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Nice gif Mac :shocked:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> Headliner i hope you're happy. i got fired today from my job.


Sorry to hear that.:$































































.................:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey jeffdivalover, did your boss get right in your face and yell "YOOOOOOOU'RRRRRRREEEE FIREEEEEEEEEEEED"????


TERMINAL CANCER!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

JDL was probably fired for doing the dirty to Sabrina's pic. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: ha ha ha, i hateed my job i only did it for the money. 7pm - 3am isn't no fun. no big deal i will find a new one, something you need to learn about me i never give up hope.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: It's really not that cool you guys are making fun of Jeff for losing his job whether you like the guy or not.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: It's really not that cool you guys are making fun of Jeff for losing his job whether you like the guy or not.


its cool. i can find a better one, besides i only worked there for 4 months and it was hell. so i look at the postive things, i can be here even more.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: It's really not that cool you guys are making fun of Jeff for losing his job whether you like the guy or not.


They caught Hardy doing drugs again?








































:side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: It's really not that cool you guys are making fun of Jeff for losing his job whether you like the guy or not.


In all honesty, I doubt he actually did have a job and secondly, if he did, his comment about losing his job was an attempt to warrant sympathy or some sort of an olive branch, which is strictly forbidden. :side::$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> GYAH!!!


Quotable.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Hey jeffdivalover, did your boss get right in your face and yell "YOOOOOOOU'RRRRRRREEEE FIREEEEEEEEEEEED"????
> 
> 
> TERMINAL CANCER!!!!!!!!!!1













jeffdivalover said:


> truth: ha ha ha, i hateed my job i only did it for the money. 7pm - 3am isn't no fun. no big deal i will find a new one, something you need to learn about me i never give up hope.


Burned too many burgers?


McQueen said:


> Truth: It's really not that cool you guys are making fun of Jeff for losing his job whether you like the guy or not.


Sense of humor? Just playing around?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: ha ha ha, i hateed my job i only did it for the money. 7pm - 3am isn't no fun. no big deal i will find a new one, something you need to learn about me i never give up hope.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> They caught Hardy doing drugs again?


That would be ok :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

DDMac said:


> In all honesty, I doubt he actually has a job and secondly, if he does, his comment about losing his job was an attempt to warrant sympathy or some sort of an olive branch, which is strictly forbidden. :side::$


Mac if i wasn't fired, i wouldn't even be here right now. if i had my job i would be working right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Burned too many burgers?
> 
> *Sense of humor? Just playing around?*


 
Yeah, earlier they were saying i was gay, and Im guessing they were fooling around then too...I hope :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince and his many emotions...


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I lost my job months ago and it was for coming on this site while I was supposed to be working. No joke. :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

brians geh.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye, I never called you gay. Even gay people think Ashley's ugly. Oh! [/Dice Clay] :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, earlier they were saying i was gay, and Im guessing they were fooling around then too...I hope :$


you're not happy?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Brye, I never called you gay. Even gay people think Ashley's ugly. Oh! [/Dice Clay] :$


:$

:lmao

I guess it makes me special, that I like her


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Hey.


If your a posting god why is this the first time I have seen you


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Raven/Kaz/Martyr/Havoc=What faction in TNA?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: the good thing about me getting fired is, i don't have to tape sd anymore or any laker games because i can watch them. 

truth: Clippers might win its 84-76


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Raven/Kaz/Martyr/Havoc=What faction in TNA?


Serotonin or something


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Raven/Kaz/Martyr/Havoc=What faction in TNA?


streretonin


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye, I posted those gifs you can shut the fuck up now

Truth: Turned off TNA after 9 minutes, that shit is truly unwatchable


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

People that declare themselves deities of the internet really piss me off.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Clippers and Lakers are gay together after long hard games of losing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Brye, I posted those gifs you can shut the fuck up now


ok thanks :$


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> If your a posting god why is this the first time I have seen you


Because you were blind and now you can see thanks to my mystic God powers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What did you get fired for? Or is the reason too personal or embarrassing...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Hey.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^:lmao

The best angle of Ashley possible.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> People that declare themselves deities of the internet really piss me off.


They make me laugh


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Because you were blind and now you can see thanks to my mystic God powers.


Tell us some things that you have done to become a posting god.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


:ns


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Clippers and Lakers are gay together after long hard games of losing.


then boston must be gay then because they went on two 18 game losing streaks. You can think whatever you want of them, but for me im a laker fan until i die.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Metalic said:


> Because you were blind and now you can see thanks to my mystic God powers.


*puts finger on button for *-15*.*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Because you were blind and now you can see thanks to my mystic God powers.


Read my usertitle


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Tell us some things that you have done to become a posting god.


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> If your a posting god why is this the first time I have seen you


...nah

Truth: I'm fighting heelish tendancies.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> ^^^:lmao
> 
> The best angle of Ashley possible.


Yup. No face=watchable.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Absolutely nothing.


Awesome.

I used to be a god of the internet but I was betrayed by Zeus and now I am looking for the Sisters of the Fate so I can get my revenge on him.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lakers will lose tomorrow and then go crying to the Clippers to give them some sucky sucky.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> *puts finger on button for *-15*.*


Damn you. I'm only -12. :sad:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I seriously thought I saw an Adam's apple for a second

Truth: Going to make some Kane vs Clark gifs, that fight was actually pretty good


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have an unknown - rep, but I should ask sharp, lol.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I seriously thought I saw an Adam's apple for a second
> 
> Truth: Going to make some Kane vs Clark gifs, that fight was actually pretty good


Superman vs Kane At BACKLASH.


COME ON VINCE?!!!:agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Lakers will lose tomorrow and then go crying to the Clippers to give them some sucky sucky.


Like i said, you can cheer for any team and boo for any team you want. But like i said im a laker fan until i die. lakers will win tomarrow.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- New gif


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I have so much goddamn charisma , it shows over the internet.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I seriously thought I saw an Adam's apple for a second


 I think I do, dead ass. Monty might be a fucking prophet. :shocked:



Diesel said:


> Damn you. I'm only -12. :sad:


Ballin!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I have so much goddamn charisma , it shows over the internet.


Like Steve Blackman?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have -4 I think.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- New gif


Hotlinker!!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I have so much goddamn charisma , it shows over the internet.


you have the same amount as bobby lashley.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> What did you get fired for? Or is the reason too personal or embarrassing...


Bump.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

No one has as much charisma as B-Lash. No one.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Bump.


He's trying to make something up. Give him a fucking minute. :cuss:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hotlinker!!!!!


I had photobucket open


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Apparently Lashley is old now. I can't speak of him.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> Like i said, you can cheer for any team and boo for any team you want. But like i said im a laker fan until i die. lakers will win tomarrow.


You see thats not possible because their is no such thing as "tomarrow" but if you were to say they will win "tomorrow" you would still be wrong because as I said before the lakers lick a flaming monkey testicle especially that little rapist Kobe Bryant.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> You see thats not possible because their is no such thing as "tomarrow" but if you were to say they will win "tomorrow" you would still be wrong because as I said before the lakers lick a flaming monkey testicle especially that little rapist Kobe Bryant.


Tomarrow > Tomorrow:agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> He's trying to make something up. Give him a fucking minute. :cuss:


Until he tells me I'm sticking to the belief that he was fired for burning too many burgers.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Like Steve Blackman?






> Apparently Lashley is old now. I can't speak of him.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Bump.


here's the truth, i got fired because i did more then just one thing. these are the reasons they fired me. These things happened more then once

Left Work Early without telling anyone
Comes Late every day almost
uses unapropiate language 
Doesn't show up for work all the time


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Until he tells me I'm sticking to the belief that he was fired for burning too many burgers.


:lmao

thats why he isnt responding

edit: nevermind


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I think I do, dead ass. *Monty might be a fucking prophet*. :shocked:
> 
> Ballin!


Might be? I know all. ALL DAMNIT!

Well, I certainly know a tuck away for another day when I see it. When ya come on to a beautiful woman whos actually a man, you learn what to look out for.

I've said too much.

Truth: I need to find an old sig I had, I only have it at that forum Chaos was always on about...anyone have the link to it?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Until he tells me I'm sticking to the belief that he was fired for burning too many burgers.


he was probably listening to spaceship


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


Can't talk about him either. I need to find someone new.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lois Lane kicked Ashley's ass, how can the next woman's champ get beat by a reporter


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> here's the truth, i got fired because i did more then just one thing. these are the reasons they fired me. These things happened more then once
> 
> Left Work Early without telling anyone
> Comes Late every day almost
> ...


Most generic reasons ever. And unless you're the top guy of your job (that we still know nothing about from the reasons you were fired), you should have been fired a while ago.



Monty said:


> Well, I certainly know a tuck away for another day when I see it. When ya come on to a beautiful woman whos actually a man, you learn what to look out for.
> 
> I've said too much.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- If Ashley turns out to be a guy, I would be emotionally scarred for life :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I never thought there would be a day where Dubya would give up on Luger and Lash. :sad:

Sad, sad day.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just bet 30,000 points on MVP to win at Mania.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I was almost able to watch an entire impact without losing interest.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The new guy should be....Louie Spiccolli


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- If Ashley turns out to be a guy, I would be emotionally scarred for life :$


:side:hmmm...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Can't talk about him either. I need to find someone new.


Horace Hogan


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Still awake so decided to come and see what was up. Hey.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Most generic reasons ever. And unless you're the top guy of your job (that we still know nothing about from the reasons you were fired), you should have been fired a while ago.


they were letting me off easy since i was still new i guess. all i can say is im not shocked they did this to me, but im not happy. so you and headliner can make you're jokes right now. both of you remind me of my brother, all of you piss me off sometimes, and i want to kick all of you're asses sometimes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* Still awake so decided to come and see what was up. Hey.


Hey dude, wassup?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Horace Hogan


Brutus Beefcake?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> here's the truth, i got fired because i did more then just one thing. these are the reasons they fired me. These things happened more then once
> 
> Left Work Early without telling anyone
> Comes Late every day almost
> ...


Real Bright. I know why you were late or didnt show up......How often do you use lotion?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- If Ashley turns out to be a guy, I would be emotionally scarred for life :$


Pfft, at least you admired from afar. Being told that the hot chick you were chatting up for the last twenty minutes probably hadn't gone to the womens toilet by your gay friend does not = ratings. :argh:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Brutus Beefcake?


"The Barber" or "The Butcher"

Either way works for me.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> they were letting me off easy since i was still new i guess. all i can say is im not shocked they did this to me, but im not happy. so you and headliner can make you're jokes right now. both of you remind me of my brother, all of you piss me off sometimes, and i want to kick all of you're asses sometimes.


You were new, so you decided to show up late and leave early? Makes no sense, unless you're incredibly, incredibly retarded and since you're able to somewhat work your computer, I don't buy it. Still waiting to hear what it is you actually did. What was the job?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Pfft, at least you admired from afar. Being told that the hot chick you were chatting up for the last twenty minutes probably hadn't gone to the womens toilet by your gay friend does not = ratings. :argh:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Sabrina made a race thread, Im going to stay away from it because I know it will be several post that would piss me off


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: THE AMP IS HERE!

John Cena aint got shit on me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I tried to call Ashley 2 times after she gave her cell # on TV.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I think VBookie did it again because I still have the points I bet.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: THE AMP IS HERE!
> 
> John Cena aint got shit on me.


Nice sig. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I tried to call Ashley 2 times after she gave her cell # on TV.


I never tried :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Real Bright. I know why you were late or didnt show up......How often do you use lotion?


alright get it out of you're system because when you get fired one day i will make a million jokes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Sabrina made a race thread, Im going to stay away from it because I know it will be several post that would piss me off


Yeah, I'm afraid to look in there. There's bound to be something that will cause a shitstorm.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Brutus Beefcake?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Nice sig. :side:


YOU GOT A RAMPAGE THEME!!!!!!! Good man.

Holy shit, Monty changed his avatar.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have also stayed clear of the race thread due to comments I once made. Most of you know what they were.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: where did frankie go? he was just here.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, I'm afraid to look in there. There's bound to be something that will cause a shitstorm.


Not yet, I'm keeping a close eye on it though :side:



> Holy shit, Monty changed his avatar.


What's seldom is wonderful. And when it involves 3 Phil Collins all dancing, one with a white shirt and suit jacket sleeves rolled up, it's fucking wonderful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> alright get it out of you're system because when you get fired one day i will make a million jokes.


HAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHHAHA


> so you and headliner can make you're jokes right now. both of you remind me of my brother, all of you piss me off sometimes, *and i want to kick all of you're asses sometimes*.


LMAO I wont put you over. You might be the victim of a swerve.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Not yet, I'm keeping a close eye on it though :side:
> 
> 
> 
> What's seldom is wonderful. And when it involves 3 Phil Collins all dancing, one with a white shirt and suit jacket sleeves rolled up, it's fucking wonderful.



Again putting over Phil Collins when I can't rep you


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: where did frankie go? he was just here.


.........

You were new, so you decided to show up late and leave early? Makes no sense, unless you're incredibly, incredibly retarded and since you're able to somewhat work your computer, I don't buy it. Still waiting to hear what it is you actually did. What was the job?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHHAHA
> 
> LMAO I wont put you over. You might be the victim of a swerve.


like i said get it out of you're system, headliner there are a million jobs out there i will get a new one soon. 

whatever.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Who knows I might pull an imfamous P1 sooner or later.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

security guard. i came to work late, i left early. its not that hard to figure out how i got fired.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Why do you guys give JDL so much shit? No one deserves it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Not yet, I'm keeping a close eye on it though :side:
> 
> 
> 
> What's seldom is wonderful. And when it involves 3 Phil Collins all dancing, one with a white shirt and suit jacket sleeves rolled up, it's fucking wonderful.


I like it. It just seems weird because you've had the AAE avatar for as long as I can remember. Now I think Holt has the longest reigning avatar of members who post often.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Again putting over Phil Collins when I can't rep you


Trust me, I'll be putting over Phil for some time to come


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Why do you guys give JDL so much shit? No one deserves it.


YEAH?!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Why do you guys give JDL so much shit? No one deserves it.


Because he's full of it. A 15 year old security guard? Right... :side:

Headliner may be joking, I'm not any longer. He's a joke.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Because he's full of it. A 15 year old security guard? Right... :side:


Meh, the best thing you can do is ignore him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Because he's full of it. A 15 year old security guard? Right... :side:


Yeah thats a load of :bs:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lightning Mike Quackenbush debuting at the next ROH Show i'm attending.

TIME TO MARK THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Because he's full of it. A 15 year old security guard? Right... :side:


hello im not 15 damn. can a 15 year old drive a car? no. DDMac you're full of it. you don't know anything about me. where was i born?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just died in your arms tonight


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- getting fired sucks.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

As all of you do to me most of the time. Its obviously not hard to ignore someone.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Meh, the best thing you can do is ignore him.


Not a bad idea.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

For some reason, when I think of security guard, I think of that mall guard on South Park.

*sprays the mace* Move along, sir.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I just died in your arms tonight


Ohhh Ohh Ohhh...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> hello im not 15 damn. can a 15 year old drive a car? no. DDMac you're full of it. you don't know anything about me. where was i born?


The sewer.

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

no, DDMac tell me if you know me so well tell me where was i born? Whats my last name? how old am i really? you can't you don't know much about me so back off, if you don't know me then don't judge me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I found out last night that there was a Crocop/Emilienko(sp?) match at a pride event, so me and my buddy will be checking it out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

This thread just got a whole lot more interesting :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I just died in your arms tonight


[/Cutting Crew]


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Dave Meltzer is reporting that the planned exhibition boxing match pitting UFC boss Dana White vs. Tito Ortiz in Las Vegas never took place as Ortiz no-showed the event. Apparently, the Nevada State Athletic Commission was none to happy. Ortiz called White and left him a message saying he was letting him off the hook.


Truth: Tito Ortiz is a little bitch


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Ignore list = Ratings


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I like it. It just seems weird because you've had the AAE avatar for as long as I can remember. Now I think Holt has the longest reigning avatar of members who post often.


Yup. This one will probably last till August. I like to leave a legacy :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I found out last night that there was a Crocop/Emilienko(sp?) match at a pride event, so me and my buddy will be checking it out sooner rather than later.


Yeah, pretty solid fight although it was one sided.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think the ignore list could be done better.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Who would actually box Dana White, though? The dude's a beast and a half.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Yup. This one will probably last till August. I like to leave a legacy :side:


I wish I could keep an avatar that long. Come to think of it you've had that sig (or something 24 related) for awhile now as well.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I think the ignore list could be done better.


Yeah, I can still see that he's posting. Ghey.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Who would actually box Dana White, though? The dude's a beast and a half.


I would box him if he was my boss and wouldn't pony up the cash a few years ago even though I'm a proven draw.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Clippers can win its 107-103


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- getting fired sucks.


Not when its from a fake job

HE SHOOTS HE SCORES


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> Yeah, pretty solid fight although it was one sided.


I heard Crocop dominated the entire match.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Not when its from a fake job
> 
> HE SHOOTS HE SCORES


how can it be fake if it was real? tell me that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Not when its from a fake job
> 
> HE SHOOTS HE SCORES


:lmao


Thanks for the gifs again Holt


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Fedor won, though I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Having people on your ignore list not be able to read _your_ posts = ratings


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wish I could keep an avatar that long. Come to think of it you've had that sig (or something 24 related) for awhile now as well.


I'm trying to find my other Jack Bauer one. Someone find me a post by Kronical :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I heard Crocop dominated the entire match.


You heard wrong. Cro Cop landed a couple of nice shots but they didn't even phase Fedor as he was clearly the much better fighter in that one and won buy unanimous decision.

HOLT USED A HOCKEY REFERENCE WHETHER HE WAS TRYING TO OR NOT!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This whole JDL/job thing has me perplexed.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I might have been repped by Kronical. Hang on let me check real quick.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I think I may have had my avatar longer than Holt.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I might have been repped by Kronical. Hang on let me check real quick.


Cheers bud


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> This whole JDL/job thing has me perplexed.


He's a 15 year old security guard, who was fired because he left his job early and showed up late, while using coarse language. He did all this and they let him slide because he's new and people who are new don't know that its fucking retarded to leave your job early, so they let him stay until recently.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Thanks for the gifs again Holt


Im making more now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching 24.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Im making more now


Nice


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

24 = Overrated.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm the motherfucking Gregster you son of a bitch.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> He's a 15 year old security guard, who was fired because he left his job early and showed up late, while using coarse language. He did all this and they let him slide because he's new and people who are new don't know that its fucking retarded to leave your job early, so they let him stay until recently.


huh.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Cheers bud


Sorry I thought wrong. :sad:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

:lmao @ people talking about the title shot Cryme Tyme won a while ago.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I think I may have had my avatar longer than Holt.


Hmmm, you have had your avatar for awhile as well come to think of it. 

Truth: Aside from his Kobe Love, I don't mind JDL.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Sorry I thought wrong. :sad:


No probs.

Truth: The search would be awful fuckin handy right now. Google search just isn't as workable.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Besides CLD, I think I change my look almost more than anybody on WF. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :lmao @ people talking about the title shot Cryme Tyme won a while ago.


Some guy repped me for my post in that thread but he's in the negs and he didn't leave a message, so I have no idea if he was intending green or red.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching NCIS and they referenced WWE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm the motherfucking Gregster you son of a bitch.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> This whole JDL/job thing has me perplexed.


ok i will explain this the one millionth time. Ok i had this job for 4 months tops. Alright, now today i got a call from my boss he said i was fired because i cussed, i came to work late and left early. i also didn't go every day. Now, idk why they took this long to fire me but they did. im pissed, and headliner and Mac know BS. They know nothing about me, and thats the truth. Headliner And Mac love pissing me off, and getting me upset thats what they do to me every single day. They don't even know my real age. they know nothing about me. 

edit - how the fuck am i 15? i can drive a car.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-The following pic has me in the background...


http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s112/baw17mar2007/IMG_1910_edited.jpg


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Besides CLD, I think I change my look almost more than anybody on WF. :$


I change mine alot :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-The following pic has me in the background...
> 
> 
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s112/baw17mar2007/IMG_1910_edited.jpg


I don't see a black guy so I am greatly dissapointed


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Besides CLD, I think I change my look almost more than anybody on WF. :$


I change it frequestly now too :agree:. Not sure who gets the prize though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why didn't you just show up to work on time, stay for your full shift and not cuss? That's an important part of having a job.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-The following pic has me in the background...
> 
> 
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s112/baw17mar2007/IMG_1910_edited.jpg


Hogan t-shirts are so 2004.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-The following pic has me in the background...
> 
> 
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s112/baw17mar2007/IMG_1910_edited.jpg


HOGAN??!! :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Besides CLD, I think I change my look almost more than anybody on WF. :$


That's true. But your changes don't annoying as much has his for some reason.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok i will explain this the one millionth time. Ok i had this job for 4 months tops. Alright, now today i got a call from my boss he said i was fired because i cussed, i came to work late and left early. i also didn't go every day. Now, idk why they took this long to fire me but they did. im pissed, and headliner and Mac know BS. They know nothing about me, and thats the truth. Headliner And Mac love pissing me off, and getting me upset thats what they do to me every single day. They don't even know my real age. they know nothing about me.
> 
> edit - how the fuck am i 15? i can drive a car.


 :hb


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Denzel Washington = Fucking greatness


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok i will explain this the one millionth time. Ok i had this job for 4 months tops. Alright, now today i got a call from my boss he said i was fired because i cussed, i came to work late and left early. i also didn't go every day. Now, idk why they took this long to fire me but they did. im pissed, and Mac know BS. He know nothing about me, and thats the truth. Mac love pissing me off, and getting me upset thats what he do to me every single day. He don't even know my real age. He know nothing about me.
> 
> edit - how the fuck am i 15? i can drive a car.


*Fixed*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Denzel Washington = Fucking greatness


Quoted for truth.

I want to see a movie with him, Jack Nicholson, and Christopher Walken. That movie would be fuckin gold.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Hogan t-shirts are so *1984*.


:agree: 

:side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The Hogan shirt was the only clean wrestling shirt I had. :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's true. But your changes don't annoying as much has his for some reason.


I kept my Cro Cop theme for a good two or so weeks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I kept my Cro Cop theme for a good two or so weeks.


Who made the Rampage banner?

You should still get the rotating banners with the UFC theme.

Edit: n/m, I see Miz blended into the banner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jeff should make a rant.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I change parts of my sig alot :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I believe I had my Perfect theme for one of the longest times that anybody has kept a theme but I could be dead wrong.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> *Fixed*


That's not true. I didn't hate him and still don't. I'm indifferent to him but his story reeks of bullshit.


AMP said:


> I want to see a movie with him, Jack Nicholson, and Christopher Walken. That movie would be fuckin gold.


:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> That's true. But your changes don't annoying as much has his for some reason.


Because his changes always have to do with no talent bimbos.

Truth ~ I change my avatar all the time. The longest I went was like a month when ADR made me a JBL avatar before that stupid avatar reduction. :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- I change parts of my sig alot :$


Yeah but 9/10 times there's always Ashley.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who made the Rampage banner?
> 
> You should still get the rotating banners with the UFC theme.
> 
> Edit: n/m, I see Miz blended into the banner.


Yeah, Pyro said he'll do it for me once he gets that program in. MDI, I think it is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

mankind2112 is a huge TNA mark. He'll defend it to the death but he's a nice guy unlike most of those types.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Legend is using the same exact MVP avy as Pyro's. You should warn him and tell him to change it, Gord.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

DDMac said:


> That's not true. I didn't hate him and still don't. I'm indifferent to him but his story reeks of bullshit.
> :agree:



how is it bs? i came to work late, i left early, and i cussed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but 9/10 times there's always Ashley.


True :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Because his changes always have to do with no talent bimbos.
> 
> Truth ~ I change my avatar all the time. The longest I went was like a month when ADR made me a JBL avatar before that stupid avatar reduction. :no:


I'm going to try and find an avatar I really like a keep it for at least 2 months.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Jeff should make a rant.


Dont encourage him! Besides, he wont.


Mac said:


> That's not true. I didn't hate him and still don't. I'm indifferent to him but his story reeks of bullshit.


I was just taking my name out of what he said. Basically putting this all on you.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, Pyro said he'll do it for me once he gets that program in. MDI, I think it is.


I'll do it. Gimme the banners. [/player hater]


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Legend is using the same exact MVP avy as Pyro's. You should warn him and tell him to change it, Gord.


...I don't care.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cali any chance you have the link to that website you were plugging for a while as "Ashleys playboy pics" in your sig? This is getting frustrating.

Again, if anyone has a post or profile for "Kronical" handy, I would be most grateful.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I like this JBL avy Pyro got me


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Legend is a posting god.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Legend is using the same exact MVP avy as Pyro's. You should warn him and tell him to change it, Gord.


Legend is Davey Richards (credit: WCW). It actually doesn't shock me that he has an MVP avy.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> ...I don't care.


You should.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> mankind2112 is a huge TNA mark. He'll defend it to the death but he's a nice guy unlike most of those types.


I think he's the only guy with "wep 4 wep" in his sig that I can take somewhat seriously.



> I'll do it. Gimme the banners. [/player hater]


Nice. I'll PM 'em to you.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Was Armageddon 2006 a good PPV


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's only a matter of time before Legend makes "Posting God" his usertitle.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Was Armageddon 2006 a good PPV


Yeah, I'd give it a ****1/2


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-My hand is in the following pic :side:

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s112/baw17mar2007/IMG_1924_edited.jpg

For real it is.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Headliner, you and Mac never liked me, since day one.

edit - i don't make rants.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-My hand is in the following pic :side:
> 
> http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s112/baw17mar2007/IMG_1924_edited.jpg


I thought you were the guy with the I am not a rapper shirt :$

A **** 1/2 is a good enough reason to download it


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MONTY. :side:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=317791


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> edit - i don't make rants.


Neither did I until yesterday. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Cali any chance you have the link to that website you were plugging for a while as "Ashleys playboy pics" in your sig? This is getting frustrating.
> 
> Again, if anyone has a post or profile for "Kronical" handy, I would be most grateful.


edit - nevermind


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I thought you were the guy with the I am not a rapper shirt :$
> 
> A **** 1/2 is a good enough reason to download it


Nah thats another cool guy that was there. Pretty cool guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Headliner, you and Mac never liked me, since day one.
> 
> edit - i don't make rants.


Ok.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Don't feel bad JDL, I hate Headliner as well because he looks like a n00b with no avatar or sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm wondering why I can't see Headliner's sig unless I view his profile.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you and thank you Cali and Mac <3.

Is it just me or is that site not working at all cali?

I really hope I havent lost this sig


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Post some smallville gifs


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ok.


alright im glad you finally belive the truth.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

jeffdivalover said:


> edit - how the fuck am i 15? i can drive a car.


You get a learner's permit at age 15, so basically, driving a car doesn't prove you aren't 15......

Truth - I've got nothing against you jdl, but I really don't buy your job story. They waited 4 months to fire you from a security job over all those infractions? I just can't buy it. And why are you pissed? You get fired when you don't do the job right, and clearly if you even had the job, you weren't a good employee, so you should've expected to get canned.

Truth - I enjoy being a free-lance graphic designer, and thus self-employeed. Never get fired, just lose work if your clients don't come back (which hasn't happened yet) lol


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Headliner has everybody on his ignore list


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Headliner has everybody on his ignore list


He does?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

If he does, then I can get away with my ranting :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> You get a learner's permit at age 15, so basically, driving a car doesn't prove you aren't 15......
> 
> Truth - I've got nothing against you jdl, but I really don't buy your job story. They waited 4 months to fire you from a security job over all those infractions? I just can't buy it. And why are you pissed? You get fired when you don't do the job right, and clearly if you even had the job, you weren't a good employee, so you should've expected to get canned.
> 
> Truth - I enjoy being a free-lance graphic designer, and thus self-employeed. Never get fired, just lose work if your clients don't come back (hasn't happened yet) lol


Yeah but don't you need a parent in the car with a permit? I know you do in NC. I mean I guess he's still literally driving but I don't think he means it in that way.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Thank you and thank you Cali and Mac <3.
> 
> Is it just me or is that site not working at all cali?
> 
> I really hope I havent lost this sig


It hasn't worked for weeks:lmao:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> If he does, then I can get away with my ranting :agree:


:shocked:


Will said:


> You get a learner's permit at age 15, so basically, driving a car doesn't prove you aren't 15......
> 
> Truth - I've got nothing against you jdl, but I really don't buy your job story. They waited 4 months to fire you from a security job over all those infractions? I just can't buy it. And why are you pissed? You get fired when you don't do the job right, and clearly if you even had the job, you weren't a good employee, so you should've expected to get canned.


:agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Headliner has everybody on his ignore list


No I dont. I have no one on my list.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't feel bad JDL, I hate Headliner as well because he looks like a n00b with no avatar or sig.


You said that before.:$


WCW4Life said:


> I'm wondering why I can't see Headliner's sig unless I view his profile.


I brought something from the store. I knew this would happen, but I didnt care. I PM'd Admin about the store and we talked about it.


jeffdivalover said:


> alright im glad you finally belive the truth.


If you say.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

will94 said:


> You get a learner's permit at age 15, so basically, driving a car doesn't prove you aren't 15......
> 
> Truth - I've got nothing against you jdl, but I really don't buy your job story. They waited 4 months to fire you from a security job over all those infractions? I just can't buy it. And why are you pissed? You get fired when you don't do the job right, and clearly if you even had the job, you weren't a good employee, so you should've expected to get canned.


my license. 

well, it didn't start like that, it was recently. Around late Febuary i think so i guess month, but i don't make the rules who gets or not. im pissed because headliner and mac won't belive the truth, im telling to them and they don't belive me and pick at it. 

Will94 i have nothing but respect for you.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Post some smallville gifs


I saw one episode of that show I wasn't impressed


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> It hasn't worked for weeks:lmao:lmao


Awh 

I really liked that banner. It just wont be the same if it gets made again


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't know if KJ has everybody on his ignore list. I thought you knew better than to believe anything I said, Jason.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I can't see Headliner's sig either which is really weird.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> No I dont. I have no one on my list.
> 
> You said that before.:$
> 
> ...


WTF did you buy? 



Phenomenal1 said:


> I don't know if KJ has everybody on his ignore list. I thought you knew better than to believe anything I said, Jason.


I didn't think before I posted that. :gun:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Got Diesel's banners.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Did'ja get the PM, Mac?

Edit:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> You said that before.:$


I know but I just don't understand why people pay for membership and then don't take advantage of having pics in their sigs considering that's one of the biggest advantages. You're not the only one though as I've seen others do it. Now that I know you have the glitch it seems different though.



> I brought something from the store. I knew this would happen, but I didnt care. I PM'd Admin about the store and we talked about it.


I bet you bought "see invisible users"


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have no one on my ignore list as well. If you bug me I will just not pay ateention to you.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

apparently you can only see Headliner's sig if you are a bitch *****


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^LMAO!


Dark Church said:


> Truth: I can't see Headliner's sig either which is really weird.





WCW4Life said:


> WTF did you buy?


I can see invisible users. But I'm going to get rid of this option. I actually didnt mean to buy it.

I noticed people have to click on my profile to PM me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> WTF did you buy?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think before I posted that. :gun:


See its contagious I knew it was contagious. :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Had to go to the cinema with my gf to some shit flick but I was blazed before so it was ok now she's annoyed I'm not doing her but i want to talk about weed, then do some weed, then sell some weed, then do some more weed, then respond to a random thread mention how much i do weed, then i'll do her. shes my gf. and i do weed.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

^Sup, MVP Weedman?

The store should get more options. Much more options.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> The store should get more options. Much more options.


Ask and you might receive :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I know but I just don't understand why people pay for membership and then don't take advantage of having pics in their sigs considering that's one of the biggest advantages. You're not the only one though as I've seen others do it. Now that I know you have the glitch it seems different though.


Yea I know what you mean. 


AMPLine4Life said:


> I bet you bought "see invisible users"


You can see my log?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want to be able to change other people's usertitles.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I just figured out that I am 4 or 5 degrees away from Kevin Bacon. How many degrees are you from him?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Had to go to the cinema with my gf to some shit flick but I was blazed before so it was ok now she's annoyed I'm not doing her but i want to talk about weed, then do some weed, then sell some weed, then do some more weed, then respond to a random thread mention how much i do weed, then i'll do her. shes my gf. and i do weed.


:lmao :lmao :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

So what do you guys think of this banner?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: MY BTB partner was supposed to post his show today and he didn't. He also didn't contact me at all. I think this may be over before it even had a chance to get momentum.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I just figured out that I am 4 or 5 degrees away from Kevin Bacon. How many degrees are you from him?


1. Kevin Bacon is my best friend.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> So what do you guys think of this banner?


i love it frankie thanks, i just send you a pm.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I just figured out that I am 4 or 5 degrees away from Kevin Bacon. How many degrees are you from him?


i dunno man but i was doing some weed and my lighter was around 4 degrees hotter than it should be and i ended up with hotrocks on the carpet. i didnt care tho cuz i was blazed. from the weed. my gf was pissed tho. shes 4 degrees hotter than my other gf too, who also did weed


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> 1. Kevin Bacon is my best friend.


Damn I wish Kevin Bacon was my best friend.

Wait no I don't.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea I know what you mean.
> 
> You can see my log?


Not that I know of? It's a glitch that's been brought to everyone's attention in the SUPER SECRET STAFF FORUM, that's how I knew.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: MY BTB partner was supposed to post his show today and he didn't. He also didn't contact me at all. I think this may be over before it even had a chance to get momentum.


That sucks man


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I just figured out that I am 4 or 5 degrees away from Kevin Bacon. How many degrees are you from him?


1. I own a movie with Kevin Bacon in it.

Truth: Anyone who seen the movie wild things has seen more of Kevin Bacon then they needed too.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> 1. I own a movie with Kevin Bacon in it.


Tremors


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

McQueen said:


> 1. I own a movie with Kevin Bacon in it.


I'm sorry.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> 1. I own a movie with Kevin Bacon in it.
> 
> Truth: Anyone who seen the movie wild things has seen more of Kevin Bacon then they needed too.


Yeah but you get to see all the Denise Richards you want.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kevin Bacon was the first person to die in the original Friday the 13th.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Tremors


Actually no, Mystic River. Good flick


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just barely got my sig within the limit, who loves the new gif


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - This movie review of 300 is quite humorous:


> just saw a movie that’ll give your eyes boners, make your balls scream and make you poop DVD copies of THE TRANSPORTER. It’s called 300. I don’t know what the title has to do with the movie, but they could’ve called it KITTENS MAKING CANDLES and it’d still rule.
> 
> It’s about these 300 Greek dudes who stomp the sugar-coated sh** out of like a million other dudes. I have a feeling that a lot of high school sports coaches are going to show this film to their teams before they play. Also, gay dudes and divorced women are going to use screen captures for computer wallpaper.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Actually no, Mystic River. Good flick


Oh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but you get to see all the Denise Richards you want.


Why else would tyou watch that movie


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: It does suck but it takes away some stress for while I am out of town for the next two weeks before I move into my new apartment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish MVP-Weedman was my dad. I smoked weed with his gf at the movies last week. My buddies don't know i did it either.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not that I know of? It's a glitch that's been brought to everyone's attention in the SUPER SECRET STAFF FORUM, that's how I knew.


:sad:

It happens when you buy most options from the store. People use to make help threads months ago about the glitch. Apparently Admin just found out about it. Or at least thats what he told me.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> 1. I own a movie with Kevin Bacon in it.
> 
> Truth: *Anyone who seen the movie wild things has seen more of Kevin Bacon then they needed too*.


Yeh man, he was better in Flashdance implying nudity with his dancing then actually removing his garments.

I watched Flashdance with my wrestling buddies there the other day. It was great fun. Wrestlers like us really bond together watching movies. I thought it was a good film, and my wrestling buddies agreed. We might watch it again at my next wrestling show. Us wrestlers need to stick together, you never know when the MMA man in the mirror will produce a steel pipe.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Why else would tyou watch that movie


I have no clue. I know that's the only reason I decided to buy it. I saw the edited version on some station and was like "there's got to be more to that scene" so I went out the next day and bought the movie.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Logging off. Later


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :sad:
> 
> It happens when you buy most options from the store. People use to make help threads months ago about the glitch. Apparently Admin just found out about it. Or at least thats what he told me.


Only option I've bought from the store is bypassing the flood control and gifts. Outside of those things there's not much there to buy (something that is hopefully changing).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AM RAW IS ON~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!111111


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Do midgets use booster seats


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I have no clue. I know that's the only reason I decided to buy it. I saw the edited version on some station and was like "there's got to be more to that scene" so I went out the next day and bought the movie.


Lol yeah I remember hearing a friend saying Denise Richards boobs were in that movie and being 15 or so at the time I had to see that movie. Ahh good stuff.

Cya Brye.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - This movie review of 300 is quite humorous:


:lmao where is that from?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao where is that from?


I have no clue, someone reposted it on another forum, but didn't sayw here they got it from.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I don't use a booster seat and I am 3"10


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- The bladejob Flair did in my sig was from Jimmy Hart's megaphone. :lmao

Gotta love Flair and his bladejobs.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Lol yeah I remember hearing a friend saying Denise Richards boobs were in that movie and being 15 or so at the time I had to see that movie. Ahh good stuff.
> 
> Cya Brye.


Yeah, I was 15 around that time as well so don't think it happened like yesterday or something if that's how it came off. 

I actually didn't find the movie to be horrible although Vince Russo probably had a writing credit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The HOF ceremony won't be on TV this year.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: If I were a midget I would ride in a special Harness attached to the Great Khali's back.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I don't use a booster seat and I am 3"10


You should buy a new wheelchair and......THROW SOME DS ON THAT BITCH!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: i'm going to actually watch my DVD I started about 5 hours ago now lol.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair blades during pillow fights.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I don't use a booster seat and I am 3"10


well according to boosterseats.com the magic number is 4'9


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Listening to DMX's Lord Give Me a Sign.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - HBK JUST SUPERKICKED JBL ON AM RAW ZOMG!!!!

Truth - Neither HBK or Cena will be turning heel for their WM matches, and they'll just use the "payback" storyline for Taker and Batista attacking each other pre-Mania. Both matches will be face vs. face.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I love reading this...

I remember sitting underneath the ramp before we were supposed to go out. I was there, dressed in my gangster clothes, with a Tommy gun, and I look over and there's Triple H, dressed like a Wookie or something. We looked at each other, and we each started laughing. Here I am with my gun, there he is with his battle axe, or whatever. It was incredibly surreal.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Face vs. Face at Wrestlemania = no ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Face vs. Face at Wrestlemania = no ratings


Not after Raw.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - HBK JUST SUPERKICKED JBL ON AM RAW ZOMG!!!!
> 
> Truth - Neither HBK or Cena will be turning heel for their WM matches, and they'll just use the "payback" storyline for Taker and Batista attacking each other pre-Mania. Both matches will be face vs. face.


Batista could take a shotgun to the Undertaker and the crowd will still cheer for him


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Listening to LAX's theme now.

LAX=Ratings


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Flair blades during pillow fights.


Some wrestlers get paid by the fight. Flair clearly gets paid by the pint.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Face vs. Face at Wrestlemania = no ratings


Yeah but Austin is there to make up the ratings for the crappy card.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Not after Raw.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Stone Cold Steve Austin=no ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


Someone is going to turn on monday.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I would cheer for Bin Laden before I ever cheer Batista I hate that guy.

Truth: I just got the awesomest rep comment ever from Sabrina :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: The Condemned is already my favorite movie based on Austin being the main character and them using You Don't Know in the trailer.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jim Cornette fucking rules.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEemuqMcKCM


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Listening to LAX's theme now.
> 
> LAX=Ratings


:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If anyone turns, and that's a big if as I don't see it happening, it WILL be Cena.

They've pointed out HBK turning on partners so many times that it's blatantly obvious that he won't.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Stone Cold Steve Austin=no ratings


That must mean.......Shelton Benjamin=People literally dying.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: The Condemned is already my favorite movie based on Austin being the main character and them using *You Don't Know* in the trailer.


Good song. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The WWE should start releasing DVDs based on feuds. They could have all the matches in the feud, as well as all the segments on Raw/SD/whatever in the feud and interview anyone involved in the feud.

Who wouldn't want to see one of these for Rock/Austin, Taker/HBK, or Triple H/Rock?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Stone Cold Steve Austin=no ratings


Who's your favorite wrestler?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Good song. :agree:


It's my ringtone


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't forget Austin V McMahon.

Which sort of ironically was supposed to be the DVD for the McMahon DVD, but they chose to go with McMahon instead.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Jim Cornette fucking rules.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEemuqMcKCM


Jim Cornette is awesome, thats not as cool as when Jim Cornette tore apart CZW in a debate at an ROH show last year right in Zandig's (CZW owners) face.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao at this video Monty

"Your record don't go platinum or gold, they go cardboard" "your records aren't released they escaped"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Edit: oops lol


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Does anyone else find it kinda ironic that Leyla from the 2005 Diva Search never signed a contract with WWE, moved on to acting and away from pro wrestling, and is now doing a "I'm a member of the RAW Family" commercial for USA?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

When was WWE on the weakest link???????????????


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

>


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> When was WWE on the weakest link???????????????


Around Thanksgiving 2002 or 2001 I think was the first time.

LOL at Dean Douglas


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Booker got all the questions wrong:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Around Thanksgiving 2002 or 2001 I think was the first time.
> 
> LOL at Dean Douglas


oh I'm watching it on Youtube


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao at this video Monty
> 
> "Your record don't go platinum or gold, they go cardboard" "your records aren't released they escaped"


I'm about to open a Cornette youtube thread. The amount of awesome videos is astounding.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Didn't Kane win?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sadly Striker is getting a bigger push than Dean Douglas ever got


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> I'm about to open a Cornette youtube thread. The amount of awesome videos is astounding.


I'm watching a bunch of them now all thanks to your one link


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Didn't Kane win?


He beat bubba in overtime


----------



## joshinator98 (May 10, 2006)

I jst watched 300 oh its the goriest film i've ever seen and oh its got some really good action 8/10 woooo


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks, Mac.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Booker got all the questions wrong:lmao


Oh shit thats right Booker T and Edge got in a fued over who was dumber and it led to a match at WM X8. Musta been 2001 they were on then.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

You Don't Know is an awesome song but The Way I Am(my ringtone) is a much better song.

My favorite wrestler is The Rock...Let the bashing begin


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Best promo Randy Orton has ever cut:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj32ymJm5f4


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm watching the one with William Regal, Triple H, Stephanie McMahon , Lita, Kurt Angle, Trish Stratus, Booker T, Big Show right now

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ljOu-jf6BiI


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Oh shit thats right Booker T and Edge got in a fued over who was dumber and it led to a match at WM X8. Musta been 2001 they were on then.


I'm a highly intelligent man. I got glasses don't I?!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Thanks, Mac.


No problem. Shame they7 don't fucking match up perfectly.  :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> You Don't Know is an awesome song but The Way I Am(my ringtone) is a much better song.
> 
> My favorite wrestler is The Rock...Let the bashing begin


I like The Rock but that is a stupid favorite wrestler


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> You Don't Know is an awesome song but The Way I Am(my ringtone) is a much better song.
> 
> My favorite wrestler is The Rock...Let the bashing begin


*AUSTIN IS BETTER THAN HIM*


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Flair, Austin, Vince >>>> Everybody else



MoveMent™ said:


> I like The Rock but that is a stupid favorite wrestler


Elaborate


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Oh shit thats right Booker T and Edge got in a fued over who was dumber and it led to a match at WM X8. Musta been 2001 they were on then.



Didn't they also fued over a hair commercial?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Austin better than Rocky

:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> No problem. Shame they7 don't fucking match up perfectly.  :$


Eh, it's close enough. They're like, 10 milliseconds off.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim Ross just lied on Raw when he said "Nobody, not even Bobby Lashley, gets up from the Samoan Spike" If anyone could get up from the Samoan Spike, it would be Bobby Lashley.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm a highly intelligent man. I got glasses don't I?!


Man, Booker T was involved in some entertaining shit back in the day, BookerDust, Stone Cold trying to kill him, that Edge fued, what the hell happened.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Austin better than Rocky
> 
> :lmao


don't make me use my pimp hand


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Rock can't wrestle and can't cut a promo without saying stupid shit.

Not only is Austin better than him, he's much better. In every area.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I just watched Cena diss a fan with a freestyle on the Heat leading into No MErcy 2002 followed by Primetime Elix Skipper, Kid Romeo, and CHavo Guerrero vs Billy Kidman, Rey Mysterio,Jr., and Sugar Shane Helms from the season finale of WCW Thunder.

Austin is not better than Rocky by any means.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jim Ross just lied on Raw when he said "Nobody, not even Bobby Lashley, gets up from the Samoan Spike" If anyone could get up from the Samoan Spike, it would be Bobby Lashley.


he wouldn't even fall


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Man, Booker T was involved in some entertaining shit back in the day, BookerDust, Stone Cold trying to kill him, that Edge fued, what the hell happened.


I thought that King Bookers review of 'See No Evil' was highly entertaining.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

... Because Pyro said so and you can't change his mind... ever.

I tend to agree that Austin is much better in every area over the rock except overselling.

I missed the See No Evil review, but I did see Trevor Murdoch review Brokeback mountain on WWE.com.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Man, Booker T was involved in some entertaining shit back in the day, BookerDust, Stone Cold trying to kill him, that Edge fued, what the hell happened.


He was given a WWE gimmick so they could make him World Champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I thought that King Bookers review of 'See No Evil' was highly entertaining.


Even I liked that.

I'm the King of the world, and I got an axe too! 

:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Austin is not better than Rocky by any means.


Wow, you really like to be hated for stupidity. Just when I was becoming indifferent to you.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Although my favorite wrestler of all time is different. Who I marked for the most would be Rocky.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh shit she asked what October Holiday and Booker said thanksgiving :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Although my favorite wrestler of all time is different. Who I marked for the most would be Rocky.


No....it's not different. It's the exact same thing.


----------



## joshinator98 (May 10, 2006)

Nickster said:


> Didn't they also fued over a hair commercial?


Yup because edge beat him for he commercial and it resulted in another match at mania.

Also does anyone on here think there could ever be a mania in britain im flying otu to america for a two wwek holiday and going to mania but still id like it to be in britain


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It wasn't as funny as his & Goldy's review of 'The Scorpion King'

"Not only am I the Scorpion King, but I am also a Five time WCW champion. And I have a sword. Now Can You Dig That, SUCKA?!!"


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> No....it's not different. It's the exact same thing.


Yeah it is. Who I marked out for the most was The Rock however I have come to realize that he is not my favorite wrestler of all time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm flabbergasted.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I always thought who you marked out for the most, was your favorite wrestler.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm flabbergasted.


Good word.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Not for me. I mean it may be for most but its not for me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It wasn't as funny as his & Goldy's review of 'The Scorpion King'
> 
> "Not only am I the Scorpion King, but I am also a Five time WCW champion. And I have a sword. Now Can You Dig That, SUCKA?!!"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtP4w0RU0dI

:lmao

I laughed more at the See No Evil one though


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm flabbergasted.


Much of the same on this side...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Yeah it is. Who I marked out for the most was The Rock however I have come to realize that he is not my favorite wrestler of all time.


Read what you just fucking wrote. Actually READ what you just fucking wrote.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Doesn't matter, Austin is still better than Rock in every category imaginable.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Doesn't matter, Austin is still better than Rock in every category imaginable.


:agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Booker: Should've been me playing The Scorpion King.

Goldy: Oooh, That Sounds Delicious.

Booker:...Darn right it sounds Delicious!

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Doesn't matter, Austin is still better than Rock in every category imaginable.


I believe over selling is an imaginable category and box office draw.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Booker: Should've been me playing The Scorpion King.
> 
> Goldy: Oooh, That Sounds Delicious.
> 
> ...


Oh shit. LMAO


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree:


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

read the quote


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMP:

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Liddell-On-Rampage-Fighting-CroCop--Fedor-More.html

Interesting.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Okay let me explain real quick.

I would always mark out for The Rock when he would come out and such because he was my favorite wrestler at the time. I beilieve it was around late 98 till maybe late 01. I always liked him however since I was too young to remember my favorite wrestler from his times in WWF which were from late 92 when I was 4 yrs old till late 97 when I was 9 years old. I didnt watch as much wrestling as I did in late 98 when I was 10 to late 01 when I was 13. But then when this particular wrestler was in WCW from late 97 till late 99 I didnt pay much attention to him because I was into WWF and The Rock. But then I finally confirmed it when his DVD came out around maybe late 05 I think. I watched his story and then the extra matches and realized I liked watching him in the ring much more than I do The Rock however nobody can beat Rock on the mic so he is still my fav in that category.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I believe over selling is an imaginable category and box office draw.


Overselling isn't a positive trait, and box-office draw has nothing to do with wrestling.


I bet Austin's movie does better numbers than Gridiron Gang though.


O OWNED


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> AMP:
> 
> http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Liddell-On-Rampage-Fighting-CroCop--Fedor-More.html
> 
> Interesting.


He's said those things a few times in recent interviews. If he beats Rampage and with Pride seemingly sold to UFC, Liddell vs. Cro Cop and Fedor aren't a stretch by any means.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Check out the most awesometastic thread in the world.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3821564#post3821564


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I bet Austin's movie does better numbers than Gridiron Gang though.


'The Running Man' 2.0 starring Stone Cold > Gridiron Gang


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's said those things a few times in recent interviews. If he beats Rampage and with Pride seemingly sold to UFC, Liddell vs. Cro Cop and Fedor aren't a stretch by any means.


I'd mark for Cro vs. Liddell. Fedor vs. Liddell would be nice, too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Overselling isn't a positive trait, and box-office draw has nothing to do with wrestling.
> 
> 
> I bet Austin's movie does better numbers than Gridiron Gang though.
> ...


But you said every category imaginable and those are imaginable categories 

Until the numbers come out, you can't say that for sure.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:stupid:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Fedor could take Liddell but damn that would be a fun match to watch. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I'd mark for Cro vs. Liddell. Fedor vs. Liddell would be nice, too.


I wanna see Mirko vs. Fedor with the winner fighting Liddell if he beats Rampage. But after Rampage I wanna see the winner of that fight Silva.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :stupid:


Yeah, logic is stupid. Sorry Russo.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Okay let me explain real quick.
> 
> I would always mark out for The Rock when he would come out and such because he was my favorite wrestler at the time. I beilieve it was around late 98 till maybe late 01. I always liked him however since I was too young to remember my favorite wrestler from his times in WWF which were from late 92 when I was 4 yrs old till late 97 when I was 9 years old. I didnt watch as much wrestling as I did in late 98 when I was 10 to late 01 when I was 13. But then when this particular wrestler was in WCW from late 97 till late 99 I didnt pay much attention to him because I was into WWF and The Rock. But then I finally confirmed it when his DVD came out around maybe late 05 I think. I watched his story and then the extra matches and realized I liked watching him in the ring much more than I do The Rock however nobody can beat Rock on the mic so he is still my fav in that category.


Bump.

Now I am off to watch the Impact replay as I missed it on Thursday be back in about an hour.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Bump.
> 
> Now I am off to watch the Impact replay as I missed it on Thursday be back in about an hour.


Why bump a horrible post that didn't make any sense at all?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Because it makes sense if you just fuckin read the damn thing instead of hating on me.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

My seven year old is throwing a tantrum. Its pretty damn funny.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Cowie said:


> My seven year old is throwing a tantrum. Its pretty damn funny.


Phenomenal1's mom. 






:$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Best promo Randy Orton has ever cut:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj32ymJm5f4


:lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

DDMac said:


> Phenomenal1's mom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheeky fucker:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Phenomenal1's mom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Kane had no style.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Fuck it's hard to find local bands.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dr. Isaac Yankem > Kane


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching South Park.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Might watch WM XX


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I might post a dumb smiley in every post I make.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I bet Austin's movie does better numbers than Gridiron Gang though.
> 
> 
> O OWNED


I swear to God I'm not making this up, this is legit.

I went into BlockBuster about a month ago to rent The Departed and they have a wall with their top ten hottest selling new releases.

#7 - Gridiron Gang

#6 - The Marine

owned. :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The match in your sig Cal, is that the same match from the Hart DVD?

If so, I've seen it, and it's a good match. Hakushi and his damn tattoo's.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

New look Diesel! Pretty pretty


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I swear to God I'm not making this up, this is legit.
> 
> I went into BlockBuster about a month ago to rent The Departed and they have a wall with their top ten hottest selling new releases.
> 
> ...


:lmao



Cowie said:


> I might post a dumb smiley in every post I make.


Sounds awesome.





Diesel said:


> The match in your sig Cal, is that the same match from the Hart DVD?
> 
> If so, I've seen it, and it's a good match. Hakushi and his damn tattoo's.


Yup, really underrated.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm outta here, take care everyone


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Later McQueen


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Later, Queen.



Cowie said:


> New look Diesel! Pretty pretty


Well, it's actually a combination of all my older looks.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Cowie said:


> I might post a dumb smiley in every post I make.


hmm...

is that Dumb smiley maybe this- 

Or this-:hb 

OR maybe this- 

?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

"And I got a sword to" :lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

SaMi. said:


> hmm...
> 
> is that Dumb smiley maybe this-
> 
> ...


I'll go for full retardation and have all three

:hb

I think the clock is wrong on my computer

eek I've lost three minutes!!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Friday the 13th Part 6 = AWESOME!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cowie said:


> I'll go for full retardation and have all three
> 
> :hb
> 
> ...


that's so sad


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> that's so sad


..but yet so beautiful:side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Truth:* Watching more Cornette segments.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I still find this picture to be quite awesome.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

But Alf likes pussy!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oi Slam, I want a pic of you all clean shaven 

BTW I got that three minutes back.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

This is The Best Font Color ever.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm logging off for the night. Later, everyone.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Cya Later Dzel :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I still find this picture to be quite awesome.












Later man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'm logging off for the night. Later, everyone.


Bye John. 

Truth ~ WWE should make a DVD of the best matches since 2000 on. But real matches, not like Batista or anything. ~_~


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Cya Later Dzel :side:


your going to keep that font aren't you


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

^^NO

DVDs i would like to see...IN THE FUTURE...?

THE BEST OF BIG SHOW(3 Dicsc)
THE BEST OF EUGENE (4 Discs)
THe RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!! The Unstoppable lashley Edition(2 Discs)


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> ^^NO
> 
> DVDs i would like to see...IN THE FUTURE...?
> 
> ...


Lashley deserves as many discs as he wants.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> ^^NO
> 
> DVDs i would like to see...IN THE FUTURE...?
> 
> ...


There is no way THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!! could be contained on only 2 discs


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> ^^NO
> 
> DVDs i would like to see...IN THE FUTURE...?
> 
> ...


A DVD can't hold the power of THE RUNNING POWER SLAM!!!!!!!!!

Truth: logging off now


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Cya.

Truth - I just woke up. 8:30 is really late for me.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

j20 said:


> There is no way THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!! could be contained on only 2 discs


the discs will have 2 sides!:agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey Tom. 8.30 is altogether too early to be getting up on a sunday. hell, it's 8.30 and I haven't been to bed yet.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Hey Tom. 8.30 is altogether too early to be getting up on a sunday. hell, it's 8.30 and I haven't been to bed yet.


lol. Hi MrMonty. Dave isn't it, or am I completly wrong... :side: Anyway, how are you? *http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=147021*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> lol. Hi MrMonty. Dave isn't it, or am I completly wrong... :side: Anyway, how are you? *http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=147021*



It is indeed 

Im fine, about to head to bed actually.

Edit: Make that I'm going to bed. Night Tom...or morning...either one works once I'm asleep


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok, Dave it is then, unless you want me to call you anything else... :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth- *Posted my BTB.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Come on you English in the BTB world cup!  Team Europe >>>>> All


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I like bitches.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cali sent himself a gift. :lmao

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=143158


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I like bitches.


awww <3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I'm going to switch DVD's.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Cali sent himself a gift. :lmao
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=143158


 :lmao Well why not?! ... :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ This is so cheesy.

When Hulk Hogan won his first title from the Iron Shiek, he was announced as "The Incredible Hulk Hogan".


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Should know I'm currently watching The Best Of RAW Volume 3, it's pretty decent so far


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ King Kong Bundy is fat.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

OMG Mick Thompson = GOD!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-xTUTz8l3I


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ King Kong Bundy is fat.


 :lmao

Truth - I'm off for a bit. Cya later everyone. :agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I'm back


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Welcome back son


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Welcome back son


Has a very touchy usertitle.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

This site bores me at this time of night. 2:03 am here.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- I spent some of my points, big time in the VBookie Section


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - New sig an avatar. Its kinda lame, but meh.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I think I have a +20 and -10 rep power now.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Here. Hi all.


Hey can you check your rep, then Ill rep you and you can tell me what my rep power is?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Hey can you check your rep, then Ill rep you and you can tell me what my rep power is?


 Ok. It's 2621 at the moment.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Ok. It's 2621 at the moment.


If I have counted it properly it should be 2641 now.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Refuse said:


> If I have counted it properly it should be 2641 now.


 :faint: Thanks, and yeah, it's 2641. <333 Repped back. (+3, but hey. )


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> :faint: Thanks, and yeah, it's 2641. <333 Repped back. (+3, but hey. )


Thanks.

Thats cool, now if a newb joins up with an awful post I can put them in red with just one rep.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Thats cool, now if a newb joins up with an awful post I can put them in red with just one rep.


 :lmao I'd use that _wisely_. I've seen some newbies get angry 'cause of one bad rep.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm going to bed now...might post in here earlier tomorrow, if I don't I will be back on Wednesday 

GO SOUTHS!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

As I said in the CL thread, later dude.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Sister's suck.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Truth- Sister's suck.



Agreed, mine keeps coming in and complaining about my music volume.

I didnt buy a fucking sub to play music on a low volume.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Kendrick said:


> *Truth* - New sig an avatar. Its kinda lame, but meh.


Who's the guy in the sig?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Agreed, mine keeps coming in and complaining about my music volume.
> 
> I didnt buy a fucking sub to play music on a low volume.


Truth - Same. I have an iPod speaker system, and when I play it, they (Mum, Dad and Brother) compliain that "TOM! IT'S TOO LOUD!" :cuss:


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: I only slept for about three hours last night.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Truth: I only slept for about three hours last night.


  WOW, three hours sleep, that's very keen for you, isn't it?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Truth - I just posted 2 Pics of me in the PYP thread


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have been getting up early recently, like 9am even on Sat and Sun.

Unusual for me.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Been up since 5 am.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Going to an Indy wrestling show later, cant wait.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: I have been getting up early recently, like *9am* even on Sat and Sun.
> 
> Unusual for me.


Truth - Hell, that's way too late for me. 6am-7:30am is normal time. Anything after 8:00am is late.:agree:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Going to an Indy wrestling show later, cant wait.


What show?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

j20 said:


> What show?


IPW:UK Vs FWA 

The main event is a representative from each brand and the losers brand has to close down.

Been waiting for tonight for a long time, FWA will finally die.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Refuse said:


> IPW:UK Vs FWA
> 
> The main event is a representative from each brand and the losers brand has to close down.
> 
> Been waiting for tonight for a long time, FWA will finally die.


Sounds sweet, who's on the card?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

j20 said:


> Sounds sweet, who's on the card?


Yeh Ive been waiting for it for a long time, I decided to make a thread on it too.

This is from the site:



> THE LOSING PROMOTION ON THIS NIGHT MUST CEASE TO OPERATE - THEY MUST CLOSE AND STOP TRADING, FOREVER!
> 
> CARD:
> 
> ...


No idea who the "Special Suprises" will be but I look forward to finding out.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Spud!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

j20 said:


> Spud!


Sick little man. :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

What up all you stars and studs in WF!!??


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Hey.

My net seems to be going slow at the mo, unusual.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

wow this thread died...

Truth: lovin my new siggy. I'll prolly change it again when I finish my next installment of my series.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Very cool sig.

Truth - I have never seen this thred on the second page since just then.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^Thanks. 

Truth: I'm reading a Vampire story while at the same time wanting to start another GFX.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: Tempest's GFX are always top notch.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

2Slick said:


> Truth: Tempest's GFX are always top notch.


Please, I taught her everything she knows


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: Just woke up


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Truth: Tempest's GFX are always top notch.


:$ 


Holt said:


> Please, I taught her everything she knows





Truth: UNC has a game against G. Washington tonight. I'm pretty nervous. :$


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I just listened to an Offspring song, and I really liked it. 

Diesel's gonna have a feild day. :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

mad monkey kongfu
angry crow takes flight
rabbit punch
Lion stalks his pray
run like cheetah
black tiger corners little lam


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Peanut Butter Jelly Time!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted those Kane vs Superman gifs


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Peanut Butter Jelly Time!!!



Peanut Butter Jelly
Peanut Butter Jelly
Peanut Butter Jelly wit a baseball bat


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: Tried to lay down and get some rest, but failed miserably.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Peanut Butter Jelly
> Peanut Butter Jelly
> Peanut Butter Jelly wit a baseball bat


Wher' ya at? Wher' ya at? Wher' ya at? Wher' ya at?

Now Ther' ya go! Ther' ya go! Ther' ya go! Ther' ya go!

Peanut Butter Jelly! Peanut Butter Jelly! Peanut Butter Jelly! Peanut Butter Jelly!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Wher' ya at? Wher' ya at? Wher' ya at? Wher' ya at?
> 
> Now Ther' ya go! Ther' ya go! Ther' ya go! Ther' ya go!
> 
> Peanut Butter Jelly! Peanut Butter Jelly! Peanut Butter Jelly! Peanut Butter Jelly!


Is there any more parts to the song?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Is there any more parts to the song?


Lol. Ya. I'm listening to the remix version by the Ying Yang Twins.


Theres:

Now break it down and freaze! Break it down and freaze! Break it down and freaze! Break it down and freaze!

and

Now Sissy walk! Sissy walk! Sissy walk! Sissy walk! 

and

Now walk walk walk wit it! Stomp Stomp Stomp wit it! Slap Slap Slap wit it!

and more....

It is a very entertaining song.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

2Slick said:


> Truth: Tried to lay down and get some rest, but failed miserably.


Truth - I had that same problem almost all early today.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Lol. Ya. I'm listening to the remix version by the Ying Yang Twins.
> 
> 
> Theres:
> ...


http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/banana.php


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : 'ere


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Truth : 'ere


I can barely consider that a lie


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey Jerichoholic



MoveMent™ said:


> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/banana.php


Yep. Origanal = Best :agree:


O shit! I forgot about: Tic Tac Toe! :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just woke up with a cold


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i just woke up with a cold


sorry to hear that, wasn't NasJayz going to buy you a premium membership


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> sorry to hear that, wasn't NasJayz going to buy you a premium membership


yeah, he told me he will buy it around april 2 or 3. 
i placed 1,444 points on lashley to win, is that a safe bet?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, he told me he will buy it around april 2 or 3.
> i placed 1,444 points on lashley to win, is that a safe bet?


Extremely safe.

Inless you chose that he won by submission


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: Love hurts!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Extremely safe.
> 
> Inless you chose that he won by submission


ok good.

no, by pinfall. but that would suck if lashley did win by submisson.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I want watch 300 sooo bad..


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I want watch 300 sooo bad..


hi tempest whats up?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

EG said:


> Truth: Love hurts!


so does a baseball bat


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> hi tempest whats up?


half readin, half watching my siter play her game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> so does a baseball bat


:banplz: 














































:sad:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Will & Carlton's dance might be the funniest dance in the history of dancing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUYQVXPv27k

Years later and I still get a good laugh out of it. :hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:
 

> half readin, half watching my siter play her game.


cool. Did you hear Kobe made histroy on friday, did you go to nba.com?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Will & Carlton's dance might be the funniest dance in the history of dancing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUYQVXPv27k
> 
> Years later and I still get a good laugh out of it. :hb


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That's the greatest thing ever!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air was greatness


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

EG Don't make me use my Pimp Hand


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here, Hail me


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Here, Hail me


read my usertitle


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> read my usertitle


:lmao

Lies!

But wassup man?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> read my usertitle


You usertitle should say:

Don't make me use my pimp hand


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> Lies!
> 
> But wassup man?


hoping more people come to this thread, I hate doing things on sundays except going to church



ThatzNotCool said:


> You usertitle should say:
> 
> Don't make me use my pimp hand


I might change it to that


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I might change it to that


:agree:

I go to chirch every sunday also, but my chich is pretty boring. :sad: It's all fly though, 'cause my uncle is the pastor


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> :agree:
> 
> I go to chirch every sunday also, but it is pretty boring. :sad:


yeah but I must hear the word of the lord

Truth: Hawk & Animal was the greatest tag team


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Got 2 awesome Ashley gifs from ADR


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^ K. Lord is Cool Beans. :agree:

Truth - I REALLY like: Offspring - Get a Job


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Here. Hey everyone!

Truth - All the comments in my BTB make my happy .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Here. Hey everyone!
> 
> Truth - All the comments in my BTB make my happy .


No problem man


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Here. Hey everyone!
> 
> Truth - All the comments in my BTB make my happy .


Making GIF's make me .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Making GIF's make me .


Yeah same here


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Here. Hey everyone!
> 
> Truth - All the comments in my BTB make my happy .


If Carlito loses the belt we will have problems

Truth: downloading an episode of Impact for a dudley boys match


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> If Carlito loses the belt we will have problems


  

Mabey he will drop it, and win the WWE title!

:hb


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I was thinking of making Ashely gifs lol.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> If Carlito loses the belt we will have problems
> 
> Truth: downloading an episode of Impact for a dudley boys match


Ha ha. What if he wins the WWE Title the next?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> I was thinking of making Ashely gifs lol.


 Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* can't stop making GIFs now, damn that Holt.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Ha ha. What if he wins the WWE Title the next?


Then have him customize it:agree: 



ThatzNotCool said:


> Mabey he will drop it, and win the WWE title!
> 
> :hb


:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Ha ha. What if he wins the WWE Title the next?


I just said that... lol o well.... 
:agree:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Brye said:


> Do it! Do it! Do it!


Will do when I get this weeks Smackdown.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Will do when I get this weeks Smackdown.


Alright, cool . Thanks for attempting my banner too


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Carlito w/ the WWE title, customized, with an apple spinner-plate = ratings :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Carlito w/ the WWE title, customized, with an apple spinner-plate = ratings :agree:


:agree: 

Carlito needs to spit in someones face again, it's been so long

Truth: I'm going to go for a dudley boys look next, not Spike he's not a dudley

Truth: new usertitle


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :agree:
> 
> Carlito needs to spit in someones face again, it's been so long
> 
> Truth: I'm going to go for a dudley boys look next, not Spike he's not a dudley


Hopefully, he spits in the Flairs face, beats him at Mainia, and retires him, makeing him OFFICALLY "the man".



nice usertitle


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im the only non- Carlito fan in this thread right now


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Hopefully, he spits in the Flairs face, beats him at Mainia, and retires him, makeing him OFFICALLY "the man".
> 
> 
> 
> nice usertitle















Brye said:


> Truth- Im the only non- Carlito fan in this thread right now


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hate it when WWE takes away little things that makes a wrestler popular in the first place. Like Cena's dissing and Carlito's applespit. 

Just because they are faces doesn't mean they have to be good little boys. *


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Im the only non- Carlito fan in this thread right now


No.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Im the only non- Carlito fan in this thread right now


 Way to go  




















 <3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I hate it when WWE takes away little things that makes a wrestler popular in the first place. Like Cena's dissing and Carlito's applespit. *
> 
> *Just because they are faces doesn't mean they have to be good little boys. *


Yeah, they make faces too good and heels too bad sometimes 

sup Sabrina?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Im the only non- Carlito fan in this thread right now


*I've never been a Carlito fan either. I've never actually disliked the guy but I've never been a fan.*


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

GTG now :sad:


Peace out everyone.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I wish I Had Smackdown Shows from 2004


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Im the only non- Carlito fan in this thread right now


*I've never been a Carlito fan either. I've never actually disliked the guy but I've never been a fan.*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> GTG now :sad:
> 
> 
> Peace out everyone.


Later


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I don't like Carlito!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, they make faces too good and heels too bad sometimes
> 
> sup Sabrina?



*Not a bunch.. Eating some rice. 

What'cha up to?*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ Hey to anyone who wasn't here when I posted here last.

Truth ~ I want Carlito to be heel .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Not a bunch.. Eating some rice. *
> 
> *What'cha up to?*


Just postin here, talking to Jason on MSN and trying to decide which of 2 Ashley gifs to use in my sig


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth ~ I want Carlito to be heel .


We all do

Truth: going to search the media section


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth ~ Hey to anyone who wasn't here when I posted here last.
> 
> Truth ~ I want Carlito to be heel .


*Yeah it sucks when WWE wimp-a-fies a character by turning them from heel where they are popular to faces.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Just postin here, talking to Jason on MSN and trying to decide which of 2 Ashley gifs to use in my sig


*Lemme see 'em both.. I'll tell you wish one is best 

Jason, how the heck are ya my friend?*


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Uploading the Superman vs Kane fight from Smallville


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yeah it sucks when WWE wimp-a-fies a character by turning them from heel where they are popular to faces.*


Exactly. They really don't make good use of Tweener faces anymore. Like you said before, they become faces and all there "bad" activities are removed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Uploading the Superman vs Kane fight from Smallville


Nice, I'll check those out when theyre posted


Sabrina, I'll PM you the gifs and you can decide


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: pamela anderson is getting sued.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just logged on and bet all my points on Lashley to win at Mania. 

:hb


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Lemme see 'em both.. I'll tell you wish one is best
> 
> Jason, how the heck are ya my friend?*


I'm doing really good Sabrina. Had a really slack weekend that started with a great birthday party for a friend of mine. Then tonight I have an easter dinner as my parents will be in Australia over easter.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Uploading the Superman vs Kane fight from Smallville


Was it any good?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just logged on and bet all my points on Lashley to win at Mania.
> 
> :hb


Hey Matt, wassup?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Sparki said:


> Was it any good?


yes it was, damn sure better than Batista's appearence on Smallville. I posted gifs from the episode in VIP


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just logged on and bet all my points on Lashley to win at Mania.
> 
> :hb


That's a safe bet


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Matt, wassup?


I'm cool thanks Brian, you?

Love the gif by the way, Ashley looked damn hot in that scene in Smallville


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm cool thanks Brian, you?
> 
> Love the gif by the way, Ashley looked damn hot in that scene in Smallville


Im pretty good. just doing the usual.

Yeah, I watched Smallville for the first time thursday and I liked it


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm cool thanks Brian, you?
> 
> Love the gif by the way, Ashley looked damn hot in that scene in Smallville


Yea, her tig-O-bitties did look nice on the show, her acting, ugh


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Nice, I'll check those out when theyre posted
> 
> 
> Sabrina, I'll PM you the gifs and you can decide


*Brye, I like the one without the bandana.. 

I have an Ashley avatar that I absolutely love.. I might put it on.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, her tig-O-bitties did look nice on the show, her acting, ugh


I didnt think her acting was that bad(Then again, I'm a blind mark)


Thanks for the feedback Sabrina


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, her tig-O-bitties did look nice on the show, her acting, ugh


Just mute it when she talks, its what I do whenever a WWE Diva talks. Might ruin the show a bit though.



I don't really do that, I'm not sexist :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

EDIT- Shit double post :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: MVP needs to appear on Smallville and work with Lex Luthor :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I was tempted to put "Anyone that dislikes Lashley is racist" in a Lashley hate thread. But didn't


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Placed some bets and now about to lay down for just a bit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I was tempted to put "Anyone that dislikes Lashley is racist" in a Lashley hate thread. But didn't


:lmao


Its true :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> I didnt think her acting was that bad(Then again, I'm a blind mark)
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback Sabrina


*You're welcome  

*does Vinnie Mac strut/dance*









*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> EDIT- Shit double post :$


You still haven't learned, have you :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Truth- :lmao Nice gif Sabrina

edit: Hey Tony, wassup?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> You still haven't learned, have you :no:


Pfft, what gutter did you appear from 

Nah, how are you Tony? Long time, no see


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I was tempted to put "Anyone that dislikes Lashley is racist" in a Lashley hate thread. But didn't


I did


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Pfft, what gutter did you appear from
> 
> Nah, how are you Tony? Long time, no see


yo yo yo, what happenin, Matt-y-o 



DAYUM i'm sounding fruity 

I'm fine, thank you, btw


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I think Tony has had the same banner/avy forever


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i got school tomarrow  i can't belive its sunday. my english report is due on friday .


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I did


LOL

I want credit 



Jerichoholic said:


> yo yo yo, what happenin, Matt-y-o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belgium Rap Music- A dying art :no:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted the fight

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3823649#post3823649


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> LOL
> 
> I want credit


:lmao

Since when are you such a big Lashley fan?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think I can keep the same av/banner for more than a week *


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> LOL
> 
> I want credit


You shouldn't of hesitated


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't think I can keep the same av/banner for more than a week *


no biggie, that means more chicas for us to see


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't think I can keep the same av/banner for more than a week *


Yeah same here :$

Nice avy


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> Since when are you such a big Lashley fan?


Since about a week a go, he's just so awesome 



MoveMent™ said:


> You shouldn't of hesitated


:$


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't think I can keep the same av/banner for more than a week *


I'm to the point where I change daily sometimes :$.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Since about a week a go, he's just so awesome
> 
> 
> :$


If you had points, I was gonna say I would sign him in my BTB for 10,000 points, but you only got 23 :$


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Lashely is comedy for me and that is all. Man he is getting the superman push right now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth Downloading the 2006 RR


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I'm to the point where I change daily sometimes :$.


*Love the AC/DC theme. I was in a huge AC/DC mood a couple weekends ago. Went through every ACDC cd I have.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth Downloading the 2006 RR


why waste your time?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Whats with everyone loving Lashely?.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Whats with everyone loving Lashely?.


Lashley could kill you with a stare! But then you couldnt make my banner


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Love the AC/DC theme. I was in a huge AC/DC mood a couple weekends ago. Went through every ACDC cd I have.*


That's awesome! I have every song they've ever recorded (I think) so I've done my fair share of AC/DC listening :agree:.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> That's awesome! I have every song they've ever recorded (I think) so I've done my fair share of AC/DC listening :agree:.


:shocked: I got about 3 songs of theirs on my computer :$

For those about to rock > The rest of ACDCs songs


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

My New 5 Questions Thread


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Brye said:


> Lashley could kill you with a stare! But then you couldnt make my banner


Kennedy would then talk Lashely to death.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> why waste your time?


I'm just going to rip the RR Match from it then delete everything else

Is a loge ticket better than a mezzanine ticket


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> My New 5 Questions Thread


Cool, I'll check it out


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Wondering why the singer of AC/DC always looks like such a douche. But, some of the bands I listen to have members who look like retards too so I can't say much.

*Truth:* Just ate a sandwich, about to go back to my friends house to finish watching the Pens game.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Gonna make a GIF of Vince when I download Smackdown. Funny when he did the RKO pose.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: about to eat Sunday dinner. *sighs* :yum:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: about to eat Sunday dinner. *sighs* :yum:


Nice avatar/sig. I really like it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: about to eat Sunday dinner. *sighs* :yum:


That banner you got looks sweet


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm here. :argh:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm here. :argh:


Hey Johnny, sup?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nice avatar/sig. I really like it.


Same to you.



Oh wait...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Hey Johnny, sup?


Not much, depressed that I go back to school tomorrow.  And I'm about to eat lunch. You?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Not much, depressed that I go back to school tomorrow.  And I'm about to eat lunch. You?


Yeah, I got school too 

Im just postin and writing my last match for NWO.

Truth- I love this smiley :argh:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Same to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait...


:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If I requested a banner before my four weeks were up and it got locked, do I have to wait another four weeks?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd imagine so, WCW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- ging to see 300 again today.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I like Johns banner gif. Atleast the Hughes and Franklin parts, anyway


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: eating cookies


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'd imagine so, WCW.


No one responded to it though


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> If I requested a banner before my four weeks were up and it got locked, do I have to wait another four weeks?


1 week, i'd imagine.

Truth - Just finished watching 300.. Kinda cool, half lame. Not that great.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye, I'm back on MSN again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Brye, I'm back on MSN again.


Oh, Ok sweet


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> If I requested a banner before my four weeks were up and it got locked, do I have to wait another four weeks?


I'm pretty sure you just have to wait out the 4 week since your last request (the one that wasn't locked). It happened to me once I just waited the few extra days and was able to request again with no problem.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure you just have to wait out the 4 week since your last request (the one that wasn't locked). It happened to me once I just waited the few extra days and was able to request again with no problem.


solid.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> No one responded to it though


Really dude, you'd be safer asking a Graphic mod. I have no clue.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 



Brye said:


> Truth- I love this smiley :argh:


hehe!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

yea I think you have to wait WCW4Life.

Truth-A few parts of Shady and SMA's "show" in the GFX section made me LOL.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Diesel:

I just heard an Offspring song. "Get a Job" ... I fell in love with it


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Diesel:
> 
> I just heard an Offspring song. "Get a Job" ... I fell in love with it


If there was a thumbs up smiley, this is where I'd post it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think Diesel has the entire UFC roster on rotation in his sig.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> If there was a thumbs up smiley, this is where I'd post it.


We really need that smiley.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> If there was a thumbs up smiley, this is where I'd post it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Kennedy would then talk Lashely to death.


No talk can overcome the Running Powerslam!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I think Diesel has the entire UFC roster on rotation in his sig.


Not even close.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Any stable that has The Vampire and The Teacher in it is automatically the worst stable ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Any stable that has The Vampire and The Teacher in it is automatically the worst stable ever.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not even close.


*The entire roster that matters.







*And some that don't.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Any stable that has The Vampire and The Teacher in it is automatically the worst stable ever.


I bet 12,000 against them :sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I bet 12,000 against them :sad:


Why, they're obviously gonna win.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> *The entire roster that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes a bit more sense. Although he's still missing Randy Fuckin Couture.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm missing a few that matter, i.e Couture, Arlovski, various others.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That makes a bit more sense. Although he's still missing Randy Fuckin Couture.


He'll have that one soon.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Why, they're obviously gonna win.


Faces always win at Mainia. (most of the time )


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Why, they're obviously gonna win.


Yeah, they're gonna be the Origonals, its obvious


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> No talk can overcome THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!


fixed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm missing a few that matter, i.e Couture, Arlovski, various others.


Arlvoski? Who is that? Is he related to Jeff Lebowski?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I thought I would use the hell out of vbookie but I've yet to place a single bet


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm the only person to bet on Umaga.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I have to save 8000 points for my banner request


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> fixed


Sorry :$



> Arlvoski? Who is that? Is he related to Jeff Lebowski?


Andriy F'N Arlovski!!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. How is everyone?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm the only person to bet on Umaga.


YOU BET AGAINST LASHLEY?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Arlvoski? Who is that? Is he related to Jeff Lebowski?













Truth - I'm going to bet on Mania at last minute. I need to get some more points first.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - New Avatar GIF .


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> YOU BET AGAINST LASHLEY?!?!?!?!?!


I'm not allowed to like Lashley anymore.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm the only person to bet on Umaga.


You realize you just disrupted the balance of nature


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Here. How is everyone?


Hey Tom, I'm good thanks, you? 



> Truth - New Avatar GIF


Nice 



WCW4Life said:


> I'm not allowed to like Lashley anymore.


You're missing out, liking Lashley is what I live for.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm going to bet on Mania at last minute. I need to get some more points first.


HE'S A VAMPIRE?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Punk will screw the New Breed!!! SWERVE!!!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hey Tom, I'm good thanks, you?
> 
> 
> Nice


Its not too bad. I'm really enjoying making GIFs. Pitty I couldnt find very good quality footage to make the GIF .


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hey Tom, I'm good thanks, you?


I'm ok thanks Matt. How is everybody?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> HE'S A VAMPIRE?


:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Nice usertitle Johnny


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm not allowed to like Lashley anymore.


Why is this?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Punk will screw the New Breed!!! SWERVE!!!


He should join the new breed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why is this?


It's apparently gotten old.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Nice usertitle Johnny


It gets the job done.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> I'm ok thanks Matt. How is everybody?


Im good how are you Thomas?.

Lashely is the new trend . I really wanna follow but cant bring myself to like him.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> He should join the new breed


Punk will never join the New Breed, but the New Breed may join Punk.

:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Im good how are you Thomas?.
> 
> Lashely is the new trend . I really wanna follow but cant bring myself to like him.


Watch my gif for a while, the move will help you follow 

Also, its not a trend. Its a way of life.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Eating ice-cream. :yum:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Watch my gif for a while, the move will help you follow
> 
> Also, its not a trend. Its a way of life.


The one thing I hate about Lashely is the fact they have given him the "Brock Jump" going into the ring :no:.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> It's apparently gotten old.


It hasn't gotten old, it's gotten lame because so many jumped on the bandwagon that you and I started. There's a difference...I think.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

My freinds got a girlfreind, and he hates that bitch

:side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Punk will never join the New Breed, but the New Breed may join Punk.
> 
> :side:


who do you think punk is lashley?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It hasn't gotten old, it's gotten lame because so many jumped on the bandwagon that you and I started. There's a difference...I think.


That could be it. I'm just laying off of it for now so it doesn't get run into the ground. It'll happen anyway.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> The one thing I hate about Lashely is the fact they have given him the "Brock Jump" going into the ring :no:.


Its the "Lashley Jump", Lesnar is the white Lashley.

Lashley >>>>>>>>> Lesnar.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

POD said:


> *Im good how are you Thomas?.*
> 
> Lashely is the new trend . I really wanna follow but cant bring myself to like him.


I'm fine thanks. And yourself Matt?

Truth - I LOVE your Mr Bean GIF! <33333


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm suprised Flair's heart didnt pop out when he did that wooo in the GIF.

^I'm great thanks, Yes I'm really looking forward to seeing Mr Bean's movie.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> My freinds got a girlfreind, and he hates that bitch
> 
> :side:


He tells me everyday.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Carlito > Lashley

All in favor say "I". All that disagree say "Ney"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> That could be it. I'm just laying off of it for now so it doesn't get run into the ground. It'll happen anyway.


I think it's already happened


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NEY!!!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito > Lashley
> 
> All in favor say "I". All that disagree say "Ney"


Marginally.

Only because he used to be one great heel and also had top mic ability.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ney!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito > Lashley
> 
> All in favor say "I". All that disagree say "Ney"


 Er... Skill = NEY! - My Favourite = I!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think it's already happened


Looks around at 95% of the other posts in the last few pages.


Yeah.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> He tells me everyday.


He says man I really gotta lose my chick.. (finish Diesel)


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Ney!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Lashely will be hated again soon...............I hope.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Lashely will be hated again soon...............I hope.


NEVER!!! 



SamoaJoe420 said:


> Ney!


Your gif rules.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> NEY!!!





Byre said:


> Ney!





SomoaJoe420 said:


> Ney!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley is a worthless piece a trash.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Lashley is a worthless piece a trash.


:no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

All who says ney are peasants and shall feel the wrath of my pimp hand


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Bought Casino Royale on DVD today, fucking great movie.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Lashley is a worthless piece a trash.


Your not far wrong there.

Truth - New Theme.

I'm off now anyways later.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Lashley is a worthless piece a trash.


Truth - That's one of the best posts I've ever seen from you. So true...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Your not far wrong there.
> 
> Truth - New Theme.
> 
> I'm off now anyways later.


Later, Dont forget my banner


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Warrock is the best online FPS yatrue.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lashley doesn't bother me but he's not very good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Bought Casino Royale on DVD today, fucking great movie.


:hb


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Liking Lashley seems to get you abused :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

POD said:


> Your not far wrong there.
> 
> Truth - New Theme.
> 
> I'm off now anyways later.


what's Kennedy saying in your sig


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

truth: Still don't see what Vince sees in Lashley, its nice to see someone besides HHH or Cena get a monster push but come on


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


I've now seen it 5 times, might watch it again later.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Liking LAshley seems to get you abused :$


*Fixed* :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Liking Lashley seems to get you abused :$


Lashley will abuse those who abuse his fans by finding them and giving them all ....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> truth: Still don't see what Vince sees in Lashley, its nice to see someone besides HHH or Cena get a monster push but come on


I can name many guys who deserve a monster push ahead of the wrestling machine, Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Lashley will abuse those who abuse his fans by finding them and giving them all ....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!


That may just work.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've now seen it 5 times, might watch it again later.


I watched it twice the first day I got it.


:$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ At least Lashley is better than Batista and being ECW champion means nothing.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I like Lashley :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I got Casino Royale but haven't watched it yet  I plan on watching it sometime this week.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I haven't seen Casino Royale :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I can name many guys who deserve a monster push ahead of the wrestling machine, Bobby Lashley.


I was thinking Vince is pushing Lashley because big strong powerhouses give him a chubby but if that was the only reason Masters would be pushed too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I haven't seen Casino Royale :$


And you're an RVD and Liverpool fan, why aren't you banned?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I was thinking Vince is pushing Lashley because big strong powerhouses give him a chubby but if that was the only reason Masters would be pushed too.


Nah, that means that Masters really sucked.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Casino Royale is decent, I can't say anything above it. The Bond franchise is just not my style.

Masters isn't getting a push because HHH and Edge both hate him and constantly ridicule his performance.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> And you're an RVD and Liverpool fan, why aren't you banned?


:$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Casino Royale >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 300


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hush, Maria boy. ~_~


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Found this incredible gif of Keeley Hazel last night, simply incredible. can't post it because of the nudie ban


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

~____________________________________~

300 is the Borat of this year, it's that fucking funny.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Swordfish.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Found this incredible gif of Keeley Hazel last night, simply incredible. can't post it because of the nudie ban


PM?



CaLiGula said:


> Watching Swordfish.


Great film. Halle Berry :yum:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Found this incredible gif of Keeley Hazel last night, simply incredible. can't post it because of the nudie ban


i wanna see it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Found this incredible gif of Keeley Hazel last night, simply incredible. can't post it because of the nudie ban


Once you've seen her blow somebody I doubt it has the same effect.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Found this incredible gif of Keeley Hazel last night, simply incredible. can't post it because of the nudie ban


meh, there's still something called personal message 





:$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Swordfish is the only Hugh Jackoff...I mean Jackman picture I like

Truth: Pyro is right, women are just not as hot after you see them give someone the mouth sex :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Once you've seen her blow somebody I doubt it has the same effect.


That is very true.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching the Little League Baseball episode of South Park.

Great episode. My favorite off of Season 9.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Sent the gif out, debating whether I should send it to Role after reading his usertitle


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

A!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3823593#post3823593 My banner request *cheap plug*.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Watching the Little League Baseball episode of South Park.
> 
> Great episode. My favorite off of Season 9.


Yeah, I love that one, but my favourite from season 9 is Trapped In The Closet.

"Mom, Tom Cruise won't come out of the closet!" :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Sent the gif out, debating whether I should send it to Role after reading his usertitle


I didn't get it :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, I love that one, but my favourite from season 9 is Trapped In The Closet.
> 
> "Mom, Tom Cruise won't come out of the closet!" :lmao


Great fucking episode

"Someone better get tom cruise and john travolta out of the closet before i cap this bitch" :lmao

Jason's recent gifs inspired me to make a gif of the best smallville scenes. His Kennedy one was the shinit


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, I love that one, but my favourite from season 9 is Trapped In The Closet.
> 
> "Mom, Tom Cruise won't come out of the closet!" :lmao


:lmao

I was actually planning on watching that episode next. Then the Ginger Kids episode, which is also full of awesomeness.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I didn't get it :side:


I didnt get it either:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Somebody just red repped me for one of my media posts because I set the hide tags to 500 posts.

:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I didn't get it :side:


You just did


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: watching stuff on youtube


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Somebody just red repped me for one of my media posts because I set the hide tags to 500 posts.
> 
> :lmao


:lmao :hb


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Somebody just red repped me for one of my media posts because I set the hide tags to 500 posts.
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Watching "The Jeffersons" South Park Episode form Season 8. One of my favorite episodes.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I come across a ton of great gifs i can't post because of the nudie ban. That Keeley gif isn't even the best Iv come across


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Gracias Holt.

Truth: Reign Over Me finished 8th at the box office. Pretty bad IMO.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I come across a ton of great gifs i can't post because of the nudie ban. That Keeley gif isn't even the best Iv come across


 Damn nudity ban.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I come across a ton of great gifs i can't post because of the nudie ban. That Keeley gif isn't even the best Iv come across


PM me them now! :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Gracias Holt.
> 
> Truth: Reign Over Me finished 8th at the box office. Pretty bad IMO.


Damn thats worse than the Marine, who's in Reign Over me again?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: watching stuff on youtube


PWNige


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Damn thats worse than the Marine, who's in Reign Over me again?


Adam Sandler, Don Cheadle, and Jada Pinkett. It made 8 million dollars but that's still bad considering it's a Sandler flick. But it's not the typical funny Sandler role so that probably turned people off.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That movie looks queer.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> PM me them now! :agree:


Let me make the Raw and Wrestlemania discussion threads and you got a deal:agree: 

I should send out this hilarious Star Trek gif I found on the same site, funniest gif I ever seen


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

LOL, funny quotes from "The Jeffersons"



> *Cartman:* I hope they're not Austrians, that's the last thing this town needs.





> *Blanket:* Will you guys be my friends?
> *Cartman:* No.





> *Blanket:* My names Blanket
> *Cartman:*You're name is Blanket, right. Well Blanket, Im Howdy Doody, and these are my friends, Tinksy, Winky and Nod. Unfortunately we need to be off to the Land of Booger Trees so we'll be leaving now.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Butters needs his own spinoff


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Let me make the Raw and Wrestlemania discussion threads and you got a deal:agree:
> 
> I should send out this hilarious Star Trek gif I found on the same site, funniest gif I ever seen


I want the gifs too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wanna make the Wrestlemania discussion.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Let me make the Raw and Wrestlemania discussion threads and you got a deal:agree:


They are both already made. :$

Plz send them to me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I was actually planning on watching that episode next. Then the Ginger Kids episode, which is also full of awesomeness.


I love it too, my second fav episode.

While it's not my favourite episode from 9 or anything, I also love that one scene in Erection Day. One of my favourites for some reason.


"And now we have Eric Cartman, who will be doing select readings from the movie Scarface"

Cartman in a Tony Montana accent: You know what you are? You're all a bunch of fucking cockaroaches. You need people like me, you need people like me so you can point your fucking fingers, and say dat's da bad guy, so say goodnight to da bad guy! 

:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: here is a list of the worst movies ever made. i got it from wikipedia bad source but still. 

1. Crossover 
2. The Hillz 
3. Bottoms Up 
4. Going Overboard 
5. From Justin to Kelly 
6. SuperBabies: Baby Geniuses 2 
7. Santa with Muscles 
8. Car 54, Where Are You? 
9. Chairman of the Board 
10. Daddy's Little Girls


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

The Village is the worst movie ever.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Truth: Windows Vista is the worst operating system i've ever used


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Platt said:


> Truth: Windows Vista is the worst operating system i've ever used


Iv'e heard that, that's why I never tried it


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I *want* to make a new GIF for my sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Apparently Vista copies everything you download and sends it to microsoft.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Iv'e heard that, that's why I never tried



Unless you need it for something that no other operating system willdo don't bother with it im going back to XP right now because i've yet to find a single thing it does better and i've found alot of stuff that XP will do and Vista won't.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Platt old chum have you seen the smallville gifs I posted in vip?



Role Model said:


> They are both already made. :$
> 
> Plz send them to me.


Sent them


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Apparently Vista copies everything you download and sends it to microsoft.


:shocked:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I love it too, my second fav episode.
> 
> While it's not my favourite episode from 9 or anything, I also love that one scene in Erection Day. One of my favourites for some reason.
> 
> ...


That was fucking tremendous. Shame the rest of that episode sucked.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I may get a mac the next time I upgrade.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Watching Douche and Turd South Park Episode, another great one.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Apparently Vista copies everything you download and sends it to microsoft.


Lame.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Apparently Vista copies everything you download and sends it to microsoft.


:lmao


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Watching Smug Alert Episode instead


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lame.


Just what I heard, don't know if it's true or not but I believe it.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Platt old chum have you seen the smallville gifs I posted in vip?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent them



I know of them wheni tried to view them before my shitty internet died on me or maybe it was Vista :no: but i'll look at them at somepoint when i sort my problems out


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Cartman throws a going away party for Kyle, and Kyle wasnt allowed to come!

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I may get a mac the next time I upgrade.


That's what I use  I've also got XP on it as well.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Platt said:


> Unless you need it for something that no other operating system willdo don't bother with it im going back to XP right now because i've yet to find a single thing it does better and i've found alot of stuff that XP will do and Vista won't.





WCW4Life said:


> Apparently Vista copies everything you download and sends it to microsoft.


That's reason enough to never upgrade


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think I'll get a Mac this year just for a second PC.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Cartman on why he didnt invite Kyle to his own going away party:



> *Cartman:* Come on guys, this party's for us! Our no good backstabbing Jew rat is finally moving away!


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Im getting a new computer later this year. The one I have now runs ok but heats up way too fast, I put far too much money into this thing over the years. I need a brand new computer


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Drinking strawberry flavored water.

It's not bad, but it tastes like just normal juice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Drinking strawberry flavored water.
> 
> It's not bad, but it tastes like just normal juice.


Colbert's on tomorrow.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just had a nice shower.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Colbert's on tomorrow.


Nice. I vote for him to be on every day though, damn it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Playin' Elimination Chambers until my hands don't work anymore on SmackDown! vs. Raw 07.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I heard TNA PPV's are good is this true


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Scent Of A Woman


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Im getting a new computer later this year. The one I have now runs ok but heats up way too fast, I put far too much money into this thing over the years. I need a brand new computer



Just build my latest one a few weeks ago shame i spoiled it by putting Vista on the latest windows update has killed now im just trying to get all my data back before i format it and install XP


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I heard TNA PPV's are good is this true


Yes.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The THQ Superstar challenge is on Thursday. An announcement is suppose to be made at the event, which I'm almost positive will be concerning SVR2008.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> The THQ Superstar challenge is on Thursday. An announcement is suppose to be made at the event, which I'm almost positive will be concerning SVR2008.


What do you suppose it will be about?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Yes.


Guess I will download one


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> What do you suppose it will be about?


I'm hoping for screens of SVR2008.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Changed a bit of my banner


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

6.49am  need.more.sleep


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- Changed a bit of my banner


I see you took Ashley Benoit out of the middle. Smart move.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cowie said:


> 6.49am  need.more.sleep


its 4:54pm on this side of the planet


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I see you took Ashley Benoit out of the middle. Smart move.


Yeah, I felt it was for the better


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm hoping for screens of SVR2008.


Triple Cage Casket Match!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The way South Park imitated R-Kelly in the Trapped In The Closet episode is gold.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> its 4:54pm on this side of the planet


And the sun is fuckin bright We finished daylight savings yesterday. I'd rather keep it and have it be dark cos I don't go out till 8.30.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, I felt it was for the better


that is a better pic of him


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: It's raining here


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> that is a better pic of him


Thank you :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just ate McDonalds.


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Meh, I don't see why Ashley gets so much hate. If she offered, I'd screw her (pending there really is no penis).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, I don't see why Ashley gets so much hate. If she offered, I'd screw her (pending there really is no penis).


I concur. But if she does have one, I'l be emotionally scarred for life :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Watching Scent Of A Woman


Great fucking film.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Great fucking film.


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Thank you :$




j/k j/k


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Marvin.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: No money left.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just woke up from some rest.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I seem to be one of the few that still puts Truth- in front of the posts

Edit: Hey Justin, sup?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I never put Truth in front of posts.


It's redundant.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Marvin.


Quoted for Truth..... I Think?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Quoted for Truth..... I Think?


:lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Quoted for Truth..... I Think?


Very much so.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just got finished watching The Texas Chainsaw Massacre The Beginning sick movie.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* I saw The Hills Have Eyes 2 last night, and it was awful. I really liked the first one a lot, and the sequal was complete shit in comparison.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm angry.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I saw The Hills Have Eyes 2 last night, and it was awful. I really liked the first one a lot, and the sequal was complete shit in comparison.


It did better at the box office than Reign Over Me :no:

Get a avatar/sig n00b


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I saw The Hills Have Eyes 2 last night, and it was awful. I really liked the first one a lot, and the sequal was complete shit in comparison.


It didnt look too good from the commercial.

How come you got no sig?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Just got finished watching The Texas Chainsaw Massacre The Beginning sick movie.


The part where he skinned the dude's face was fucked.

Truth - I'm wondering if my current signature is breaking sig rules?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm angry.


Scent of a Woman is over?

Truth: I haven't been to the movie theater since "Snakes on a Plane", I should go tonight or tommorow.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I saw The Hills Have Eyes 2 last night, and it was awful. I really liked the first one a lot, and the sequal was complete shit in comparison.


I heard it feels like a The Descent rip off I still might check it out next weekend.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

> How come you got no sig?


*Truth* I want an Alex Shelley one, and I don't like any of my old ones. I got bored of constantly changing stuff around.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Just got finished watching The Texas Chainsaw Massacre The Beginning sick movie.


Hmmm, I'll probably download it then

I know I bitched about this before but the puzzles on GOW2 are fucking ridiculous


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Hmmm, I'll probably download it then


Best horror film I've seen in a while right behind The Hills Have Eyes 1 it's brutal as hell.



> The part where he skinned the dude's face was fucked.


Oh yea the scene that caught me off guard was when he stuck the chainsaw threw the guys body at the end.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Holt said:


> Hmmm, I'll probably download it then
> 
> I know I bitched about this before but the puzzles on GOW2 are fucking ridiculous


Check your rep for a request :$

Truth: I dont want to alarm you, but there may be a Boogeyman or Boogeymen in the house.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I want an Alex Shelley one, and I don't like any of my old ones. I got bored of constantly changing stuff around.


Oh.

So wassup?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> The part where he skinned the dude's face was fucked.
> 
> Truth - I'm wondering if my current signature is breaking sig rules?


Yeah, it's too large (size, not bytes). The limit is 400 in height and yours is 445.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I'm still waiting for my Super Dragon giving Whitmer a pyschodriver through a table gif brye.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, it's too large (size, not bytes). The limit is 400 in height and yours is 445.


Alright, I'll change it now. Plz don ban me, plz.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Scent of a Woman is over?
> 
> Truth: I haven't been to the movie theater since "Snakes on a Plane", I should go tonight or tommorow.


Nah, it's been over 2 weeks and my DVD's haven't arrived. The tracking number says it's still in transit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I'm still waiting for my Super Dragon giving Whitmer a pyschodriver through a table gif brye.


Keep waiting


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* I think I found one I want to use.



> Oh.
> 
> So wassup?


Nothin' really. I'm just relaxing, and eating some Tostitos with that cheesey salsa dip. :yum:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I wan't a Nintendo Wii


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I wan't a Nintendo Wii


I concur.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I think I found one I want to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' really. I'm just relaxing, and eating some Tostitos with that cheesey salsa dip. :yum:


Cool. Im just writing my last match for my No Way Out. Then Im gonna make gifs


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Nah, it's been over 2 weeks and my DVD's haven't arrived. The tracking number says it's still in transit.


Oh so you ordered from PWG? jk :lmao

Your 2001 & 2002 WWE stuff? Where you order that from?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth: I dont want to alarm you, but there may be a Boogeyman or Boogeymen in the house.


Homer's an idiot:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Alright, I'll change it now. Plz don ban me, plz.


I don't have that kind of power anyway


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Oh so you ordered from PWG? jk :lmao
> 
> Your 2001 & 2002 WWE stuff? Where you order that from?


Ebay. The guy lives like 600 miles away from me too.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Poof


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BTW get a sig. Any sig:$


AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't have that kind of power anyway


10 point warning.....oh.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I wan't a credit card


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: The backround of Chaos banner needs to be a Chicken of the Sea label


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I concur.


When you do get one buy Godfather :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> BTW get a sig. Any sig:$
> 
> 10 point warning.....oh.


I'll just find one of his posts in the TNA Section and warn him


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Chaos said:


> Poof


I'll take my rep now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Godfather Mob Wars > Godfather Black Hand


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Oh so you ordered from PWG? jk :lmao
> 
> Your 2001 & 2002 WWE stuff? Where you order that from?


McQueen you got me addicted to ROH.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Just got in from an Indy Show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> McQueen you got me addicted to ROH.


Join the club


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Join the club


alright, i watched 3 ROH matches today and i blame you .


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll just find one of his posts in the TNA Section and warn him


I think I've posted there, all a total of 3 times. :agree:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* I now have a sig again; everyone celebrate. :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Just got in from an Indy Show.


Who were the surprise people?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I now have a sig again; everyone celebrate. :side:


No you don't?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I now have a sig again; everyone celebrate. :side:


I dont see it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I now have a sig again; everyone celebrate. :side:


You must of brought something from the store. Otherwise your sig would show up.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Got that nudie PM monty?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Who were the surprise people?


Hade Vanson and Flash.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* WTF man? I don't see it either.

EDIT

Yay


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You must of brought something from the store. Otherwise your sig would show up.


Yeah, you can only see sigs if you look at their profile


Edit: I see it now


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I think I've posted there, all a total of 3 times. :agree:


And here's one of those posts now 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3575335&postcount=13


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* I actually like this one a lot. My usual issue with Shelley sigs is that he's constantly changing his look, and it irks me to have a banner with an old look in it, but this isn't bad.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Bullet For My Valentine.

Emo or not?

I think so. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I actually like this one a lot. My usual issue with Shelley sigs is that he's constantly changing his look, and it irks me to have a banner with an old look in it, but this isn't bad.


I like it


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And here's one of those posts now
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3575335&postcount=13


Damn it, that post is superb. :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Got that nudie PM monty?


I certainly did, thank ya much 

The odd thing is, the Star Trek one is the most enjoyable :$



> Hade Vanson and Flash.


This is a good thing yes?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I need a banner and i'm too lazy to request one


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> This is a good thing yes?


Yep, Flash came out of retirement for one night.

FWA are officially out of business people.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin are 2 of the few reasons I watch TNA sometimes


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Brye said:


> I like it


Thanks









*Truth* I'm going to wind up getting coffee at some point. I always do, because I'm addicted to Dunkin' Donuts coffee.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3824939&postcount=4

~________________~


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Bullet For My Valentine.
> 
> Emo or not?
> 
> I think so. :side:


They, My Chemical Romance, Fall Out Boy, Simple Plan, Panic At The Disco, a few others I'm missing, define Emo. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Damn it, that post is superb. :$


I'm sure I could find other posts that aren't as good.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* Ooo, I just thought of something. I'm going to put my old write up on why I like Shelley so much back in my sig.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

No one cared that I came back. Maybe I should sign up again and start all over again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> No one cared that I came back. Maybe I should sign up again and start all over again.


:ns


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not too big on coffee. I like it but they always seem to mess up what I want at Dunkin


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth:

I FUCKING HATE BULLET FOR MY VALENTINE!


Hey Chaos.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Chaos said:


> No one cared that I came back. Maybe I should sign up again and start all over again.


hey yeah 

your new UN-CHAOS 2-The New beginning:shocked: 




j/k:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm sure I could find other posts that aren't as good.


Yeah, I'm actually one of those newbs that piss Headliner off. :sad:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Hey Refuse.

Truth: Brye has a nice pair of tits in his sig.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: made a thread in the ECW section

I'm going to look for some Shadow the Hedgehog stuff


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Hey Refuse.
> 
> *Truth: Brye has a nice pair of tits in his sig*.


Thats how I roll


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Thats it SaMi, I can make a profile called Chaos 2. :shocked:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Thats it SaMi, I can make a profile called Chaos 2. :shocked:


i dont know.:frustrate


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, I'm actually one of those newbs that piss Headliner off. :sad:


and headliner pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, I'm actually one of those newbs that piss Headliner off. :sad:


:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, I'm actually one of those newbs that piss Headliner off. :sad:


There's a bunch of those.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Thats it SaMi, I can make a profile called Chaos 2. :shocked:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Headliners cool in my book


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Thats can go in my sig if i can get someone to buy me one Monty.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> and headliner pisses me off sometimes.


YEAH!!

*Jeffdivalover*-I Just want this fight to end..

*Healiner*-Ya Wanna Fight?! HUH?! LETS FIGHT ABOOUT YOUR JOB HUH?
what?, What did you say? That you dont wanna fight...HUH?! WELL THEN..We dont fight.


Thats my vision!!:agree: and im j/k.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just increased my overall health in GOW.  [/badass]


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just increased my overall health in GOW.  [/badass]


You done that thing where you bang the 2 chicks yet?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> You done that thing where you bang the 2 chicks yet?


GOW RULES!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> You done that thing where you bang the 2 chicks yet?


Thats at the very beginning of the game


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* I added my thoughts about my, as SIAG would call him, "man crush" to my sig.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's a bunch of those.


Nah. I dont really care too much anymore.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Thats at the very beginning of the game


i wasn't sure how far he was.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

How far are you in GOW 2 Holt?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> You done that thing where you bang the 2 chicks yet?


On the ship? Yeah, did that a long time ago.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :sad:


headliner are you placing any bets at mania?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I added my thoughts about my, as SIAG would call him, "man crush" to my sig.


Damn first I find out your a bigger Striker fan then me, next it was Helms and now Shelley. Well Im still the biggest Ashley fan


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* I've never once tried VBookie out.



> Damn first I find out your a bigger Striker fan then me, next it was Helms and now Shelley. Well Im still the biggest Ashley fan


When it comes to Ashley, you and I are enemies of sorts. I think Leyla should've won the 2005 Diva Search; not Layla the current WWE Diva, Leyla the girl from Deal or No Deal.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Gonna go and watch some Wrestling.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> How far are you in GOW 2 Holt?


judgeing by the story, Im about 70% through the game, still these fucking back to back to back puzzles. Had to solve 4 or 5 this morning


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I've never once tried VBookie out.
> 
> 
> 
> *When it comes to Ashley, you and I are enemies of sorts. I think Leyla should've won the 2005 Diva Search; not Layla the current WWE Diva, Leyla the girl from Deal or No Deal*.


 

I'd have been pretty pissed if she won


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I wish there were more save points in GOW. I just had to run so far back to save.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just bet 500 points on MVP to win by pinfall


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I've never once tried VBookie out.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to Ashley, you and I are enemies of sorts. I think Leyla should've won the 2005 Diva Search; not Layla the current WWE Diva, Leyla the girl from Deal or No Deal.


I would have liked to see Layla win as well but I was really happy Ashley won.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just played hockey for a few hours. My legs are beat. It's the first really nice day out in a while, about 70 and sunny.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> judgeing by the story, Im about 70% through the game, still these fucking back to back to back puzzles. Had to solve 4 or 5 this morning


Are you in the temple after Atlas?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I would have liked to see Layla win as well but I was really happy Ashley won.


Yeah, Layla was good, but once I saw Ashley, I wanted her to win. I never called her phone when she gave out her # though


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder where Ashley would be right now if "it" didnt win the diva search.


jeffdivalover said:


> headliner are you placing any bets at mania?


Yes. I will probably do them right before the deadline.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* How anyone could be mad about having to see that once a week is beyond me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I would have liked to see Layla win as well but I was really happy Ashley won.


i was happy we got a new diva.

headliner i think you're going to bet alot on lashley to win by pinfall.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* How anyone could be mad about having to see that once a week is beyond me.


Check my sig to see my reason


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Every wrestling company should watch this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PDCXuLz4N0


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> i was happy we got a new diva.


They should change the name of Diva Search to Talent Search.:agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> I would have liked to see Layla win as well but I was really happy Ashley won.


wait, there's another layla fan?????? i thought only like 5 people on here liked her.

your recent gifs inspired me to make a gif of my favorite smallville scenes. Nice aint it


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* I once spotted Ashley in Splish Splash, and she was really hot in person; way hotter than on TV. She looks better as an average chick, as opposed to a glamourous WWE Diva.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> They should change the name of Diva Search to Talent Search.:agree:


Then that means there would be no winner.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> They should change the name of Diva Search to Talent Search.:agree:


Divas rule. ^^^^^^^^ lol headliner.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* This is real lyrical genius - 

_I'm hot cuz I'm fly, you ain't cuz you not, this is why, this is why, this is why I'm hot _


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Every wrestling company should watch this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PDCXuLz4N0


:agree:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330717


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I once spotted Ashley in Splish Splash, and she was really hot in person; way hotter than on TV.


Sweet. I'm pretty damn jelous(sp?) now


I met Mickie James though


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Then that means there would be no winner.


true.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i have a feeling this site will go down before or after mania. because people will only come here to get streams, and that might crash the site.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :agree:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330717


Wow that's pretty much the best thread ever.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Brye said:


> Sweet. I'm pretty damn jelous(sp?) now
> 
> 
> I met Mickie James though


*Truth* Well, you have me beat there, because Mickie is way hotter than Ashley. :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Every wrestling company should watch this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PDCXuLz4N0


"There is no accepted way to hit a motherfucker with a tennis racket" :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* Well, you have me beat there, because Mickie is way hotter than Ashley. :agree:


I'll admit that its pretty close,but.....I still like Ashley more  :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mickie owns the holy fuck out of Ashley. That's not really hard, but there you go...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Mickie owns the holy fuck out of Ashley. That's not really hard, but there you go...


yeah, But Im a blind Ashley mark. I dont see that.

I see ADR made you a highlight gif


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I can't wait to do some bass fishing when it warms up in about a month.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

I havent seen Ashley's playboy pics yet, do i want to see them? Probably not..


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* This is real lyrical genius -
> 
> _I'm hot cuz I'm fly, you ain't cuz you not, this is why, this is why, this is why I'm hot _


It takes a truly special man to come up with that


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If Jim Cornette booked TNA, it wouldn't suck.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm here by declaring God Of War to be my favorite adventure war game ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm here by declaring God Of War to be my favorite adventure war game ever.


I'm gonna guess and say you like it


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm here by declaring God Of War to be my favorite adventure war game ever.


diesel i will play you in pool. winner gets 500 points from the loser.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Gabe Sapolsky booked TNA, it wouldn't suck.


Fixed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Jim Cornette booked TNA, it wouldn't suck.


QFT


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Fixed


You man-crushing Gabe again


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> diesel i will play you in pool. winner gets 500 points from the loser.


Mine as well hand up the points now, son.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Mine as well hand up the points now, son.


Oh Snap! :$


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> wait, there's another layla fan?????? i thought only like 5 people on here liked her.
> 
> your recent gifs inspired me to make a gif of my favorite smallville scenes. Nice aint it


Layla's hot. 

My highlight gifs? I got bored of making just plain old gifs so I thought I try something different. Too bad they take hours to make, but the end result is worth it.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I want to go to a Wrestlemania. I won't be going this year, but when they're on the eastern part of the US again I'll hopefully be able to make the trip.

Isn't it in Florida or some shit next year?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Mine as well hand up the points now, son.


lol. its going to be timed 5 seconds lets see if you can keep up with me. i love 5 second shots, takes less time to finish the game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Layla's hot.
> 
> My highlight gifs? I got bored of making just plain old gifs so I thought I try something different. Too bad they take hours to make, but the end result is worth it.


Yeah, the ones you made me are awesome. Thanks again man


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Fixed


True, but there was nothing wrong with the original statement


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Mine as well hand up the points now, son.


I used to be admin on a yahoo pool league. I completely forgot about that. Wahoo, admin experience :side:

Truth: Be somebody. In public.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I want to go to a Wrestlemania. I won't be going this year, but when they're on the eastern part of the US again I'll hopefully be able to make the trip.
> 
> Isn't it in Florida or some shit next year?


Orlando. In an 80,000 seat stadium. I'm sure you'd be able to find tickets.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I want to go to a Wrestlemania. I won't be going this year, but when they're on the eastern part of the US again I'll hopefully be able to make the trip.
> 
> Isn't it in Florida or some shit next year?


Yeah, at the Impact Zone.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> lol. its going to be timed 5 seconds lets see if you can keep up with me. i love 5 second shots, takes less time to finish the game.


Erm, okay. Go to Back Spin.



> I used to be admin on a yahoo pool league. I completely forgot about that. Wahoo, admin experience


Nice. We should play, after I walk through little Jeffery here.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You man-crushing Gabe again


I do think Gabe > Heyman :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Erm, okay. Go to Back Spin.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. We should play, after I walk through little Jeffery here.


:lmao Jeffery


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/hen89k

Mr. Bergis >>> all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kent Jones is going to try and organize a hostile take over of WM next year. Wait and see.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, the ones you made me are awesome. Thanks again man


No problem Brye. The Ashley highlight gifs weren't that hard; took me about 45 minutes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw 300 again. I loved it the second time as much as I did the first time, which is pretty rare for me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Erm, okay. Go to Back Spin.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. We should play, after I walk through little Jeffery here.


ok, best of 7? back spin is full. what room should we go to?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Orlando. In an 80,000 seat stadium. I'm sure you'd be able to find tickets.


The cameraman from the IWC was actually selling 2 WM tickets for like $30 each. I would have got them but I don't know anyone who would be willing to drive and my current car isn't going to Detroit because it sucks. Hopefully that problem will be solved by this time next year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAkT4sCWtPo

NEW RVDTITO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, at the Impact Zone.


:lmao
That would at least have a ECW ONS Hammerstein Ballroom feel to it.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Havent seen 300 yet, should I?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> No problem Brye. The Ashley highlight gifs weren't that hard; took me about 45 minutes.


Thats good. You make sick gifs. I tried using the converter and stuff but the quality sucks


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RDX said:


> Havent seen 300 yet, should I?


yes. If you don't even remotely like it, you're not a man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RVDTito just said Cena made Benoit look like a midcarder.

And.....?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok, best of 7? back spin is full. what room should we go to?


Uhh....the room Calling Elvis is pretty empty. So there.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> RVDTito just said Cena made Benoit look like a midcarder.
> 
> And.....?


I'm gonna watch it now


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Eating one of these Lean Cuisine sandwishes. 

Too hungry. So I just picked anything to eat today


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bill: "I was on my way to work this morning and I got cut off. I could have sworn that it was Vince Russo"

Doug: "My dinner wasn't good tonight. I think I know who made it"

Bill: "Vince Russo"

:lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> Thats good. You make sick gifs. I tried using the converter and stuff but the quality sucks


That's weird. I use a converter sometimes and the quality looks great. I converted the file to an mpeg for the first part of the Ashley gif I made you and I thought it turned out good.

Truth: I'm off, later Brye.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I wanna make a GIF of that one kid saying "Absolutely"


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Who's world is this


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> That's weird. I use a converter sometimes and the quality looks great. I converted the file to an mpeg for the first part of the Ashley gif I made you and I thought it turned out good.
> 
> Truth: I'm off, later Brye.


I'll try with some other vids later and find out.

See ya Jason


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: There isn't many things I can find good on TV Sunday in the afternoon. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: There isn't many things I can find good on TV Sunday in the afternoon. :$


Do you got Scrubs DVDs?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Apparantly no one downloaded that link I posted. :side:

Shame. Insanely funny prank call.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Apparantly no one downloaded that link I posted. :side:
> 
> Shame. Insanely funny prank call.


rvdtito video > some phone call


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: The 1,000,000 thread is the stupidest thing i've ever seen on this forum.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: The 1,000,000 thread is the stupidest thing i've ever seen on this forum.


I'll bet you all my points, they're never getting to 1,000,000 either


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Uhh....the room Calling Elvis is pretty empty. So there.


diesel beat me 4-0


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> diesel beat me 4-0


:lmao

John!John!John!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Um, I pretty much destroyed Jeffery 4-0. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> rvdtito video > some phone call


This is the worst Wrestlemania card EVER apparently.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'll bet you all my points, they're never getting to 1,000,000 either


I'm surprised they made it past 10,000, what a waste of damn time that is :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

LMAO

Rvdtito just admitted that it's not all Russo's fault...the other writers are shit too :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Um, I pretty much destroyed Jeffery 4-0. :$


every one has a laucky day today happens to be you'res. tourney i will win. im sending you you're 1,000 points.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* My computer sucks. I had to shut it down, let my fan cool it off, and then start it up again. The internal fan doesn't work for shit since I accidentally dropped the laptop down the stairs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'm surprised they made it past 10,000, what a waste of damn time that is :lmao


I have like 140 posts in that thread.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm surprised they made it past 10,000, what a waste of damn time that is :lmao


They already did :$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Do you got Scrubs DVDs?


Truth - I do have season 1. I want to get the second season DVD set now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I have like 140 posts in that thread.


Why?

Edit: Yeah Brye I know thats why I said, I'm surpised they past 10k


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> rvdtito video > some phone call


Bill and Doug are retards, I don't need to listen to them say the exact same thing in each video. 

Every one of their videos are identical, just look at the title, then the time of the video and that's how long you'll be hearing about how WWE is the shittiest product on Earth and TNA is more important than curing cancer, blah blah fucking blah.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i send diesel the points. damn, i need that legendkiller6226 guy to play for me, that guy can beat anyone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - I do have season 1. I want to get the second season DVD set now.


Thats my solution when Im bored. I just throw in those. I got all 4 seasons so I got more of a variety though. I hope season 5 comes out soon

edit: oops, read the post wrong McQueen


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> This is the worst Wrestlemania card EVER apparently.


Absolutely.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i send diesel the points. damn, i need that legendkiller6226 guy to play for me, that guy can beat anyone.


I can take him. I can fight anybody. I just need to...get in the best shape of my life. [/Randy from the Little League Baseball episode]


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Bill and Doug are retards, I don't need to listen to them say the exact same thing in each video.
> 
> Every one of their videos are identical, just look at the title, then the time of the video and that's how long you'll be hearing about how WWE is the shittiest product on Earth and TNA is more important than curing cancer, blah blah fucking blah.


I'd still take those guys over Kent Jones, but still they were pretty much just talking rubbish, blah blah TNA this TNA that, WWE sucks. Both companies have major faults get over it and stop bitching about it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Absolutely.


L.T. > John Cena


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Why?


It gives me something to do while I wait for people to respond in this thread.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I can take him. I can fight anybody. I just need to...get in the best shape of my life. [/Randy from the Little League Baseball episode]


:lmao


I <3 south park :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I can take him. I can fight anybody. I just need to...get in the best shape of my life. [/Randy from the Little League Baseball episode]


don't think so. he's to damn good. he can beat anyone including me . Its true what they say if you can't do the job, find someone that can do it for you.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> L.T. > John Cena


Absolutely.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'd still take those guys over Kent Jones, but still they were pretty much just talking rubbish, blah blah TNA this TNA that, WWE sucks. Both companies have major faults get over it and stop bitching about it.


WWE have less faults.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth: I disagree with the above statement


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> don't think so. he's to damn good. he can beat anyone including me . Its true what they say if you can't do the job, find someone that can do it for you.


Dont doubt John!

He can do it with training and a miricle


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wasn't there supposed to be a 'tube shooters war?


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Has a snazzy batman avatar.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> WWE have less faults.


At the moment I'd concur with that, a year and a half ago maybe not.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Dont doubt John!
> 
> He can do it with training and a miricle


comparing to this guy is a joke. John will be a jobber to him. but john is good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

tubsoffun said:


> Has a snazzy batman avatar.


Truth: this isn't the 'above you' thread.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> comparing to this guy is a joke. John will be a jobber to him. but john is good.


I guess. I shoudnt be talking though because I've never played


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> I guess. I shoudnt be talking though because I've never played


idk maybe john can win. im not counting him out, it just won't be easy. i haven't played him, but he can beat me (legendkiller6226). best yahoo pool player is joker something he can beat anyone, me, john, anyone. even legendkiller6226 doesn't stand a chance, joker has a rating of 9,999.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: A little something something i just through together


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: A little something something i just through together


Sweet


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: A little something something i just through together


Looks pretty cool, wanna try my banner request?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> At the moment I'd concur with that, a year and a half ago maybe not.


That'd still be my viewpoint. WWE is to me what TNA is to Doug and Bill. Only difference is I'm far more logical.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: A little something something i just through together


Your banners are basic but solid. At least you seemingly know your limits and don't try and do more than you can.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

i need to give nasjayz 3,000 points. i need to win my mania bets.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> Looks pretty cool, wanna try my banner request?


and mine :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: A little something something i just through together


That's pretty badass Holt, nice work/


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Haha


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Metallica's Iron Man > Sabbath's Iron Man > Marvel's Iron Man

:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> That'd still be my viewpoint. WWE is to me what TNA is to Doug and Bill. Only difference is I'm far more logical.


Except that if you think WWE had less faults than TNA a year and a half ago, you wouldn't be logical.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> and mine :side:


didn't I just make you 5 ashley gifs


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Haha


He didn't specify if he wanted green or red


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> He didn't specify if he wanted green or red


I had to guess.

I guessed red.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Haha


that's the funniest thing Iv seen today, almost funnier than that Star Trek gif


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> didn't I just make you 5 ashley gifs


 
yes :$


I was just kidding :$.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Holy fuck WCW you have a lot of PMs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Haha


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: red rep him


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Holt that Iron Man banner is radical. Have you seen the animated marvel movie about him? I bought it about a month ago, just never got around to watch it.

Borrowed King of the Death Match uh... the one with Cactus Jack vs. Kanemura, ROH Honor Invades Boston from I want to say '05, and best of Christopher Daniels in ROH, from the Fresh one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> that's the funniest thing Iv seen today, almost funnier than that Star Trek gif


I'll give you points if you rep me or PM it to me. I want to see it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I'll forward the PM I sent Monty^^^^ 



AMPLine4Life said:


> Your banners are basic but solid. At least you seemingly know your limits and don't try and do more than you can.


Yea I really don't know that much but I try different things with the stuff I do know . Tried to get more experienced GFXers to teach me new things, didn't work out well. Most of my best stuff is trial and error


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Holt that Iron Man banner is radical. Have you seen the animated marvel movie about him? I bought it about a month ago, just never got around to watch it.


I saw that. It wasn't that good, but I didn't hate it. They got the basic concept of the character right.

I absolutely hated Ultimate Avengers, they took the most badass comic right now, The Ultimates, and they kidified it. It was like trying to air 'The Sopranos' on The Disney Channel, that's how I felt.

I know they did it so they could have a larger audience, but it just left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jericho needs to come back to WWE soon. Somebody needs to job to the mid-carders at PPV's to get them over more.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching the War at Home


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea I really don't know that much but I try different things with the stuff I do know . Tried to get more experienced GFXers to teach me new things, didn't work out well. Most of my best stuff is trial and error


That's the way I go, trial and error. Whenever I try something from a tutorial, my final result doesn't look like the one tutorial.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I'll forward the PM I sent Monty^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I really don't know that much but I try different things with the stuff I do know . Tried to get more experienced GFXers to teach me new things, didn't work out well. Most of my best stuff is trial and error


The people who do more than they should get shitty banners. You're banners are always nice because they aren't filled with a bunch of non sense that aren't needed.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Rantable.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The people who do more than they should get shitty banners. You're banners are always nice because they aren't filled with a bunch of non sense that aren't needed.


:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I think I'm going to continue my quest in GOW. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Rantable.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i think im going to puke, i drank 3 cups of banana smoothies.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

King of Kings said:


> That's the way I go, trial and error. Whenever I try something from a tutorial, my final result doesn't look like the one tutorial.


That Ironman banner is from a tutorial on Deviantart.com . It was incredibly simple and that banner just took me 4-6 minutes TOPS

Pyro, I repped you with that gif


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


I'm in a ranting mood, looking for rantable subjects.

MrMonty = ratings


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Almost done with NWO


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I'm in a ranting mood, looking for rantable subjects.
> 
> MrMonty = ratings


JBL, Finlay, Kennedy, MVP, Sheep, Davey Richards?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I'm in a ranting mood, looking for rantable subjects.
> 
> MrMonty = ratings


Rant on Republicans :agree:

Wait nobody cares about Politics:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> JBL, Finlay, Kennedy, MVP, Sheep, Davey Richards?


I'd like to see a rant on Davey Richards.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

How has anyone not noticed that this guys sig is over the limit?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=143867


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Mr.Monty rant how women are being treated as objects then real people by men.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> JBL, Finlay, Kennedy, MVP, Sheep, Davey Richards?


LOL

That got an audible chuckle from me.




> Rant on Republicans
> 
> *Wait nobody cares about Politics*


In itself rantable. But a rant on people's apathy to politics = no ratings.



> truth: Mr.Monty rant how women are being treated as objects then real people by men.


I dont think you want me to. The implications are far reaching.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How has anyone not noticed that this guys sig is over the limit?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=143867


You're a mod, tell him he's breaking the rules and change it or you'll ban him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Mr.Monty rant how women are being treated as objects then real people by men.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> LOL
> 
> That got an audible chuckle from me.
> 
> ...


i was only throwing an idea.

:hb to CaLiGula


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You're a mod, tell him he's breaking the rules and change it or you'll ban him.


But it would be cooler if Rajah or someone changed his sig to "You have too many lines of pointless text you fucktard"

I miss the call out thread


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> LOL
> 
> That got an audible chuckle from me.
> 
> ...



Rant on a member, if its someone a lot of people know it will equal big rantings

But if you rant on me, I'll track you down, break into your house, cut your arm off with a samurai sword and beat you to death with the wet end


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> But it would be cooler if Rajah or someone changed his sig to "You have too many lines of pointless text you fucktard"


True.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That Star Trek gif is the shit. I'm saving that.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Rant on a member, if its someone a lot of people know it will equal big rantings
> 
> But if you rant on me, I'll track you down, break into your house, cut your arm off with a samurai sword and beat you to death with the wet end


After reading that, rant on Holt and lets see if he lives up to his word :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rant on DDMac


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> That Star Trek gif is the shit. I'm saving that.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I usually hate manipulated gifs because they usually look like shit but that tet with so fucking perfect with that gif.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> But it would be cooler if Rajah or someone changed his sig to "You have too many lines of pointless text you fucktard"
> 
> *I miss the call out thread *



:agree:  



> Rant on a member, if its someone a lot of people know it will equal big rantings
> 
> But if you rant on me, I'll track you down, break into your house, cut your arm off with a samurai sword and beat you to death with the wet end


That was my original plan last night, but I didn't want to be a complete jackass towards the person in question, and my conscience told me to wait until another day.

And please, you couldn't track down a wounded grizzly bear in a nunnery. Too many nudey asses on the way make Holt a distracted poster.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nobody will Rant on me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Rant on having nothing to rant about and thus having us throw out ranting topics.

Rep me with the GIF Holt


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rant on RedSilver


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

You could rant on jax having 11-12 WMs (how many shows I have to watch not number of the show) and 3 ROH shows to watch :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nobody will Rant on me.


Because no one loves you:agree: I KID I KID

Hey, want a batman banner like the Ironman one I made. Im finding a ton of batman renders on this site im browsing


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Hey, want a batman banner like the Ironman one I made. Im finding a ton of batman renders on this site im browsing


Sure, that'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

That GIF is greatness.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'd like to see the gif too :side:. See if its as funny as its said to be


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

A Shatner theme would be awesome.

Star Trek, The Kellogs Ads, Boston Legal, ohhh greatness becomes him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a REP 4 REP banner


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I want a REP 4 REP banner


Make it serious as hell and it would be good.

A text of "Want to red rep me? Ask yourself one question; do you feel lucky?"

A badass Clint pic would also be fitting.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- I'd like to see the gif too :side:. See if its as funny as its said to be


I'd have repped you with it but I have to spread, so I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ ok thanks man 




MrMonty said:


> Make it serious as hell and it would be good.
> 
> A text of "Want to red rep me? Ask yourself one question; do you feel lucky?"
> 
> A badass Clint pic would also be fitting.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i can't stop looking at brye's sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Make it serious as hell and it would be good.
> 
> A text of "Want to red rep me? Ask yourself one question; do you feel lucky?"
> 
> A badass Clint pic would also be fitting.


:lmao

I'll make it later.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- :lmao :lmao :lmao. Great gif


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

EDIT: Wrong link.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- :lmao :lmao :lmao. Great gif


Truth: Now I want to see it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Now I want to see it.


I'll send it


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Now I want to see it.


how long are you going to keep that text in you're sig?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why doesn't somebody just post it in the gif thread?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was pretty funny Brye thanks :lmao

Jeff It says "Week" doesn't it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hopefully I never see that gif.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I will be watching the new Aqua Teen episode tonight on Adult Swim.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That was pretty funny Brye thanks :lmao
> 
> Jeff It says "Week" doesn't it.


yeah, but still, you might keep it longer. you might change it to quote's of the year.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Sure, that'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ It's cool, but it says Derek 24k. 


AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I will be watching the new Aqua Teen episode tonight on Adult Swim.


Me too. I think there's less than a month until the movie.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


>


:shocked:

Thats nice

except the spelling error


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, but still, you might keep it longer. you might change it to quote's of the year.


Good Idea!

Whenever I see a post from someone I find really funny then I'll change it.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


>


Derek is only at 24k?

Edit: Apart from that, it does look hella cool.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Good Idea!
> 
> Whenever I see a post from someone I find really funny then I'll change it.


ok, but i have a feeling you will keep it and laugh at it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^^ It's cool, but it says Derek 24k.
> 
> Me too. I think there's less than a month until the movie.


Thank god I still have PS open huh


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* I'm watching Planet Earth, the new special on Discovery Channel. I don't care what anyone says, nature is interesting. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Awesome. Thanks Holt. I'll send a gift your way.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: lol Lucy: What kind of nitwit do you think i am?
kid: IDK, tell me what kind of nitwit are you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

8k > 24k


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Thank god I still have PS open huh


:shocked:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^^ It's cool, but it says Derek 24k.
> 
> Me too. I think there's less than a month until the movie.



EDIT ~ BLAST! :cuss:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I'm watching Planet Earth, the new special on Discovery Channel. I don't care what anyone says, nature is interesting. :$


You ever watched It Takes a Thief on the discovery channel? I love that show and Dirty Jobs.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> EDIT ~ BLAST! :cuss:


LMAO, you slow Canadian bastard :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> 8k > 24k


Anything with 24 in it should never be on the pointy side of >

Truth: National geographic and history channels are swell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> LMAO, you slow Canadian bastard :lmao


Kennedy's winning MITB, Nitro isn't on the card.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I need a MacGyver banner, that show was the shit.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Brye said:


> You ever watched It Takes a Thief on the discovery channel? I love that show and Dirty Jobs.


I'm not big on Discovery Channel generally, but I really like nature specials, especially ones that are hyped up and raved about as much as this one has been. It's a general look at our planet that's going to span over eleven days. It's on for an hour every day.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New Banner. :hb

thanks again Holt.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I'm not big on Discovery Channel generally, but I really like nature specials, especially ones that are hyped up and raved about as much as this one has been. It's a general look at our planet that's going to span over eleven days. It's on for an hour every day.


Not something I'd usually watch but I may give it a look.

Truth- I watched the Al Gore movie the other day


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I love the show Mythbusters, one of the few TV shows I actually regret missing on a regular basis. That and Kari Byron is pretty hot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- I watched the Al Gore movie the other day


I, Robot?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3825735&postcount=32

The dangers of 12yr olds getting the internet. :no: 



> Truth: I need a MacGyver banner, that show was the shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Orton's winning MITB.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Anything with 24 in it should never be on the pointy side of >


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cena's gonna kick Orton's ass when Orton faces him for the title in any situation.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I, Robot?





No the documetary called inconvient truth. I wasnt a huge fan of it though .He tried being funny to hard


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


>


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Orton's winning MITB.


i hope its wrong. it shows http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWE_Backlash#2007 wins it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3825735&postcount=32
> 
> The dangers of 12yr olds getting the internet. :no:


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> No the documetary called inconvient truth. I wasnt a huge fan of it though .He tried being funny to hard


Yes, but at least he's trying. His official title now is Former Vice President and Academy Award Winner Al Gore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> No the documetary called inconvient truth. I wasnt a huge fan of it though .He tried being funny to hard


I watched it for class last month in our campus center. I liked it. I thought it was eye opening. Although somethings were probably a little exaggerated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


>


Al Gore is notorious for his slow speech and lack of personality, hence the frequent comparison to a robot.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Ah I get.



Headliner said:


> I watched it for class last month in our campus center. I liked it. I thought it was eye opening. Although somethings were probably a little exaggerated.


Yeah, definatly an eye opener. There were parts I liked and parts I didnt. I watched it around December in my class. It was definatly a bit exaggerated though


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Never trust Wikipedia and besides just cause Edge is on the cover doesn't mean he's winning the MITB, a smackdown guy would win and it would have nothing left to do with Backlash.

Truth: I just got repped for my Quote of the Week by someone not even in this thread.

Truth: Global Warming is fake.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember hearing some Conservative politician claim that Global Warming is fake and is used to boost the ratings of The Wheather Channel, I shit you not.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Cena's gonna kick Orton's ass when Orton faces him for the title in any situation.


Not if I drive to his house and injure him tomorrow.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Never trust Wikipedia and besides just cause Edge is on the cover doesn't mean he's winning the MITB, a smackdown guy would win and it would have nothing left to do with Backlash.
> 
> Truth: I just got repped for my Quote of the Week by someone not even in this thread.
> 
> Truth: Global Warming is fake.


yeah but still. 

red or green? 

my friend patrick told me it was fake too.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I remember hearing some Conservative politician claim that Global Warming is fake and is used to boost the ratings of The Wheather Channel, I shit you not.


I'v heard worse on Fox News MUCH WORSE


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The only thing greater than this gif is that I'm quite sure it could be made small enough for a sig.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Not if I drive to his house and injure him tomorrow.


Go to his Dad's house and slap his Dad. Oh, wait...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The only thing greater than this gif is that I'm quite sure it could be made small enough for a sig.


 
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The only thing greater than this gif is that I'm quite sure it could be made small enough for a sig.


Officially the greatest thing I've ever seen. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Machete + Luggage + Smokes = Spanish Galleon.


Only MacGyver could do that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Machete + Luggage + Smokes = Spanish Galleon.
> 
> 
> Only MacGyver could do that.


I really hope a MacGyver fad starts after this


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: All Fads are garbage


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I really hope a MacGyver fad starts after this


MacGyver isn't a fad, it's a way of life.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm serious I want a MacGyver Banner now. I love that show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> MacGyver isn't a fad, it's a way of life.


Quoted for truth

Truth- I have a huge box of VHS's with MacGyver episodes on them


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: All Fads are garbage


Quoted for truth


Fads = Smallville :shocked:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: All Fads are garbage


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Fads = Smallville :shocked:


Get Murdered


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Get Murdered


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Richard Dean Anderson > Tom Wellings

Brye get those VHS out and somehow make me gifs!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: Just finished reading 5 short stories. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: Just finished reading 5 short stories. :side:


where they good?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Richard Dean Anderson > Tom Wellings
> 
> *Brye get those VHS out and somehow make me gifs*!


 
I'll send them to a place to convert them to DVD and make gifs


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Wrestlemania 20 = Great ppv


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Wrestlemania 20 = Great ppv


Great PPV, Decent Wrestlemania


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Great PPV, Decent Wrestlemania


I marked out when Benoit won


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Truth: Just finished reading 5 short stories. :side:


o rly

Nice fucking banner.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> where they good?


:argh: um...they were very good... :side: :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I want this T-Shirt:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: Just finished reading 5 short stories. :side:


exotic?:yum::$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
Truth: Pyro should get that tattoo'd on his forehead as a disclaimer.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> exotic?:yum::$


 


Truth- Watching King of the Hill


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> exotic?:yum::$


*Go sit in the corner dumbass*

Yeah the stories were foreign. :side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

King of the hill rulez!!!!!1


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm glad you like Mac. I just might keep it up for 3 or 4 days lol.


Headliner said:


> exotic?:yum::$


you mean erotic? :yum: Very.:agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I never found King of the Hill to be all that funny.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I never found King of the Hill to be all that funny.


I think its ok but I dont feel like changing the channel. Been on Fox since about 1:30 today


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I never found King of the Hill to be all that funny.


The new episodes have sucked.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I never found King of the Hill to be all that funny.


The only Episode I really liked was the one where Bobby takes a Womens self defense course, and kicks guys in the balls throughout the episode.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Not to boast or gloat or anything like that, but today I have been on a roll with coming up with discussion worthy/thought provoking threads. I guess its because I am letting my thoughts out of my head instead of leaving them in and then them just fade away. I think I might be done for now though lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^I've noticed. Nice.

WTF type of game is this....http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3825965#post3825965


DDMac said:


> *Go sit in the corner dumbass*
> 
> Yeah the stories were foreign. :side:


:angry:


Tempest said:


> I'm glad you like Mac. I just might keep it up for 3 or 4 days lol.
> 
> you mean erotic? :yum: Very.:agree:


I knew it. I just know these things


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> :argh: um...they were very good... :side: :$


ok. Are you going to watch the lakers? its starts in less then one hour, and kobe can make it 5 games in a row that he dropped 50 points +


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3825936&postcount=58

Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *WTF type of game is* this....http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3825965#post3825965
> 
> :angry:
> 
> I knew it. I just know these things


:lmao


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

> Truth: Not to boast or gloat or anything like that, but today I have been on a roll with coming up with discussion worthy/thought provoking threads. I guess its because I am letting my thoughts out of my head instead of leaving them in and then them just fade away. I think I might be done for now though lol.


*Truth* Chris, when I saw that you posted in this thread I was about to say the same thing. You really have been on fire. Good work, man.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: Not to boast or gloat or anything like that, but today I have been on a roll with coming up with discussion worthy/thought provoking threads. I guess its because I am letting my thoughts out of my head instead of leaving them in and then them just fade away. I think I might be done for now though lol.


I noticed. Good work Your on a roll


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: Not to boast or gloat or anything like that, but today I have been on a roll with coming up with discussion worthy/thought provoking threads. I guess its because I am letting my thoughts out of my head instead of leaving them in and then them just fade away. I think I might be done for now though lol.


when the hell aren't you boasting and gloating Heel! Jk 
Talking about your Wrestling Knowledge thread?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Good work until "Who has better hair?" bumps them in the WWE section. I'll just close and delete TNA threads if yours gets bumped 

Never saw the point of "THV" or putting your name in the title though but to each his own.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I knew it. I just know these things


Yeah. One of them reminded me of that talk we had a few months ago in a certain "Currently Wish You Were Fucking" thread...:$ 




jeffdivalover said:


> k. Are you going to watch the lakers? its starts in less then one hour, and kobe can make it 5 games in a row that he dropped 50 points +


I don't really watch the NBA. I watch mostly women's college basketball. :$


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3821892&postcount=1
:shocked:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Yeah. One of them reminded me of that talk we had a few months ago in a certain "Currently Wish You Were Fucking" thread...:$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UNC MEN LOST TODAY! HIGH FIVE! (yes I know your a UNC fan but I'm a Duke fan )


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Yeah. One of them reminded me of that talk we had a few months ago in a certain "Currently Want To Fuck" thread...:$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch one game. i have a feeling kobe will break the 100 mark, tonight or soon.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Never saw the point of "THV" or putting your name in the title though but to each his own.


Just my niche'. I can't really explain it. I like to make my threads/thought look unique/stand out. I can see your point though


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Yeah. One of them reminded me of that talk we had a few months ago in a certain "Currently Wish You Were Fucking" thread...:$


:shocked: Interesting.....:side:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> UNC MEN LOST TODAY! HIGH FIVE! (yes I know your a UNC fan but I'm a Duke fan )


aww, thats too bad.:no:  Oh well, I'm more into the Women's Team anyway.  hehe Their game is tonight against G. Washington. I'm suprised I'm not pacing my floor right now. I usually become a nervous wreck. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching Family Guy


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> watch one game. i have a feeling kobe will break the 100 mark, tonight or soon.


I highly doubt he breaks 100 ever.

To Chris, I understand. I always do "Title: Subtitle" as it looks more professional or w/e.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, I'm gonna go take a break from the pc lol. Watch some TV then shower then hop back on then bed. Adios.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tonights Family Guy has been hysterical already:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Yeah :lmao



Chris Heel said:


> Well, I'm gonna go take a break from the pc lol. Watch some TV then shower then hop back on then bed. Adios.


Later Chris


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3826033&postcount=17
..........................


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3826033&postcount=17
> ..........................


:sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Exploding cupcakes :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Tempest said:


> aww, thats too bad.:no:  Oh well, I'm more into the Women's Team anyway.  hehe Their game is tonight against G. Washington. I'm suprised I'm not pacing my floor right now. I usually become a nervous wreck. :$


I don't really care too much about womens hoops but I understand your point about pacing and being nervous. I'm the same way with hockey games featuring my favorite teams. Glad to see a college womens hoops fan, they seem to be a rare breed.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Headliner, I was fixing to post that lol. Sharp isn't so sharp, if you know what I mean.

Anywho, I'm out.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I highly doubt he breaks 100 ever.
> 
> To Chris, I understand. I always do "Title: Subtitle" as it looks more professional or w/e.


lets see, kobe has been making 50+ points these past games, there in there hometown, and there playing a weak team. If kobe makes a 100 its the perfect time. it might happen or not. never say never, he might one day or not. we have to wait and see.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea Mac. Thats pretty much all you can do.


Chris Heel said:


> Truth: Headliner, I was fixing to post that lol. Sharp isn't so sharp, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Anywho, I'm out.


lol I didnt expect him to say that about Perfect. later.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3826033&postcount=17
> ..........................


I love that guy. I almost want to buy him a membership....almost....not really.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sharp is so awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sharp is a dumbass, point blank. I just laugh at him since he doesn't like any wrestler.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> lets see, kobe has been making 50+ points these past games, there in there hometown, and there playing a weak team. If kobe makes a 100 its the perfect time. it might happen or not. never say never, he might one day or not. we have to wait and see.


....I just said never and I'm sticking by my never statement.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I've been d/ling Eragon all day today and its only 64%.


Headliner said:


> :shocked: Interesting.....:side:


Yes, very.*smirk* Which reminds me, I never did finish what I PMed you...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Sharp is a dumbass, point blank. I just laugh at him since he doesn't like any wrestler.


HE LIKES GOOD WRESTLERES!!!111!!!!11!!!1!!111!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Sharp is a dumbass, point blank. I just laugh at him since he doesn't like any wrestler.


Right, he LOVES Goldberg.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bea Arthur as Maude = ratings


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea. Sharp hates everybody. Well, except for Goldberg, Eddie and Mysterio.


Tempest said:


> Yes, very.*smirk* Which reminds me, I never did finish what I PMed you...


Finish when you get the time plz.:$


AMPLine4Life said:


> I love that guy. I almost want to buy him a membership....almost....*not really*.


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Curt Henning isn't a legend by my definition.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sharp is a stupid asshole but I feel good about red repping the guy every chance I get.
The simple pleasures in life.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Sure thing K. 


Truth: AMPLine4Life should check his rep I left a present.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Sharp is a stupid asshole but I feel good about red repping the guy every chance I get.
> The simple pleasures in life.


:lmao same here


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Perfect > Curt Hennig



> Curt Henn*ing* isn't a legend by my definition.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I am back and Heavily editing a GIF


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Right, he LOVES Goldberg.


Goldberg is a football player who learned a few basic power moves and stuck with them for his entire career. I don't know how much of a wrestler that really is.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Sure thing K.
> 
> 
> Truth: AMPLine4Life should check his rep I left a present.


Oh, it's on like donkey kong.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Mr. Perfect > Curt Hennig


Henning/Hennig same difference.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Henning/Hennig same difference.


Well, this is more awkward than the time me and my black roomate watched the OJ verdict together.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Goldberg is a football player who learned a few basic power moves and stuck with them for his entire career. I don't know how much of a wrestler that really is.


And those few power moves led him to be crazy over and a World Champion. He was a power wrestler, simple as that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Well, this is more awkward than the time me and my black roomate watched the OJ verdict together.


:lmao

I see your watching Family Guy


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I'm about to go watch UNC's game. See ya guys. 


AMPLine4Life said:


> Oh, it's on like donkey kong.


LOL, I did the same to this Pro Maryland supporter in the Rant section. That was some funny shit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I'm about to go watch UNC's game. See ya guys.
> 
> LOL, I did the same to this Pro Maryland supporter in the Rant section. That was some funny shit.


I repped you back.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd be crazy over too if WCW pumped audio of people chanting my name through the loudspeakers.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mrs. Griffin I'm afraid he'll never walk again........... until his leg heals in two weeks



WCW4Life said:


> I'd be crazy over too if WCW pumped audio of people chanting my name through the loudspeakers.


I don't see why you would there not real chants


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'd be crazy over too if WCW pumped audio of people chanting my name through the loudspeakers.


:ns


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bye Tempest


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I'd be crazy over too if WCW pumped audio of people chanting my name through the loudspeakers.


You gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

2 days of constant schoolwork makes Carl a dull boy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OSzdnqaEUA4


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=OSzdnqaEUA4


Greatness


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=OSzdnqaEUA4


He has that "Fuck, I can't believe I got away with that" look on his face.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Greatness


That's racist.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3826173#post3826173


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> That's racist.
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3826173#post3826173


He didn't do it. :side:

That thread is racist!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

OJ Did that shit


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


>


Haha.

Truth- Planning on watching TPI 2002.

Soon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


>


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Laker game starting im out bye.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:no:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


>


More greatness


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fat Joe better preform at Mania


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I offically declare "Gold" to be the most overused word in the IWC.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I offically declare "Gold" to be the most overused word in the IWC.


Gold Jerry, gold!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I played Killzone Liberation for the first time in months today


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth, i'll be downloading RoH Matches all night long


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I offically declare "Gold" to be the most overused word in the IWC.


I used it in this thread:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330696


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

For Shame.

Edit: New Avatar.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

tubsoffun said:


> Truth, i'll be downloading RoH Matches all night long


Download Homicide vs Bryan Danielson


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3820874&postcount=3

Think we have a candidate for worst post of the year, and worst sig of the year.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth: I approve of this thread


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Watching the Dice Man rip people a new one.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* I just ate some Cap'n Crunch. :yum:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Bored


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Kill Bill


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just woke up from a short nap.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Watching Family Guy. This season has been really weak, IMO.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Tonight's episode was fucking terrible. One of the most unfunny I've ever seen.










*Truth:* First person to identify the name of the character in the pic that looks like Spidey and what wrestler played him gets 2500 points.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- Bored


Truth - Same way.

Another truth - About to log off.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just woke up from a short nap.


Hi John

Bye Justin


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- Watching Family Guy. This season has been really weak, IMO.


Not at all. Better than last years season.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> /\ Tonight's episode was fucking terrible. One of the most unfunny I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arachnaman


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At least they cancelled 'American Dad'. That show sucked balls.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> At least they cancelled 'American Dad'. That show sucked balls.


That show never did anything funny.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Hi John
> 
> Bye Justin


Hello.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> At least they cancelled 'American Dad'. That show sucked balls.


Its still on FOX, at least tonight :$


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Arachnaman


Incomplete or incorrect answer.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hello.


Sup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nevermind, they said that there's a new 'American Dad' tonight. How is that show still on the air?

I know FOX has never been much for quality shows, but jeez.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Not at all. Better than last years season.


Tonights episode was horrible.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Shock


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Im back

dun dun dun


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- The first 3 seasons of Family Guy were the best


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Arachnaman, Brad Armstrong


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup, Jamie.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Bye Justin


See ya.

My last truth - Saw the new 007 movie on DVD, a few nights ago. Thought it was decent.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

That scene on tonight's Family Guy with the music to the show intro when Peter and Lois were watching TV was seriously one of the most desperate segments I've ever seen a show do. 

Newsflash Family Guy! You can't use that stupid ass bit where you drag out certain ideas for long lengths of time every other show. It's not funny.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^^
I'm watching that right now. It's actually causing me physical pain.


Brye said:


> Truth- The first 3 seasons of Family Guy were the best


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> That scene on tonight's Family Guy with the music to the show intro when Peter and Lois were watching TV was seriously one of the most desperate segments I've ever seen a show do.
> 
> Newsflash Family Guy! You can't use that stupid ass bit where you drag out certain ideas for long lengths of time every other show. It's not funny.


That was probably the best part of the show, though.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Not much John, how bout yourself?

Truth: RedSilver is a ******.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Truth: My ringtone for text messages on my phone is a cow mooing.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Truth: RedSilver is a ******.


I'll go ahead and 2nd that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- 'Blades of Glory' looks awful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol RedSilver got both of you banned. Of course he doesnt post in this thread anymore.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- 'Blades of Glory' looks awful.


It's one of many Will Ferrel cheap movies to get quick cash, last year was Talladega Nights.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pretty much the same.

Truth - Monday's Colbert Report is going to be awesome, because it's going to "happen in the future".


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm going to go ahead and say it now:

Anchorman > Talladega Nights > Blades of Glory.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Pretty much the same.
> 
> Truth - Monday's Colbert Report is going to be awesome, because it's going to "happen in the future".


:shocked:

I love the Colbert Report.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Horatio Sanz > Will Ferrel

And Tracy Morgan > Ferrel for that matter.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tracy Morgan can die.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Okay, after 25 minutes, there was something that made me laugh, even if it was just a chuckle.

"Alright men, FORM CRIPPLETRON!"


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm trying to come up with a new usertitle, but I have nothing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Okay, after 25 minutes, there was something that made me laugh, even if it was just a chuckle.
> 
> "Alright men, FORM CRIPPLETRON!"


Watching Family Guy?

I can't take that show serious anymore after South Park did Cartoon Wars.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I'm trying to come up with a new usertitle, but I have nothing.


Make it "Cult Of Personality" just because that song is stuck in my head.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Tracy Morgan can die.


This shit is funny as hell: http://www.idleriot.com/media/videos/Funny/1638/Uncle_Jemimas_Pure_Mash_Liquor.html

Kind of loud though


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I can't take that show serious anymore after South Park did Cartoon Wars.


Me too. They completely destroyed Family Guy's episode structure, but Family Guy didn't do anything about it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I really don't like Ace Steel.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Make it...Stick That IN Ur Pipe And Smoke It...Bitch!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- I really don't like Ace Steel.


He likes you.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> He likes you.


Thats his problem.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Is it bad that when I watch 'Deal or No Deal' I want the people to get the lowest amount possible?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Thats his problem.


I suppose. It's also yours.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Me too. They completely destroyed Family Guy's episode structure, but Family Guy didn't do anything about it.


It's sad too because I think Seth or someone involved with the show said at the E3 convention this past year that Family Guy was going to respond to Cartoon Wars in some fashion. Only thing I can remember being a response was when Stewie made a comment and then said "No clip? Oh I thought we had a clip for that one" and if that was their response....weak.

They've taken a shot at Simpsons though.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Make it...Stick That IN Ur Pipe And Smoke It...Bitch!


I smoke anything that's flammable.

I rent videos, rip the fucking tape out, and puff on it in my bong. Nothing like smoking some Coliseum Home Videos.\

*Truth:* If you didn't realize that Family Guy relied mostly on jokes which had nothing to do with the story before South Park made a 2-parter on it you must not have been paying attention.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- this annoying bitch is pissing off Howie Mandel.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Think this guy's sig could get any bigger? http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3826431&postcount=34662


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's sad too because I think Seth or someone involved with the show said at the E3 convention this past year that Family Guy was going to respond to Cartoon Wars in some fashion. Only thing I can remember being a response was when Stewie made a comment and then said "No clip? Oh I thought we had a clip for that one" and if that was their response....weak.
> 
> They've taken a shot at Simpsons though.



Really I didn't know that was supposed to be a shot at them

Meg is sad:no:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I suppose. It's also yours.


And your going to have to deal with it.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I smoke anything that's flammable.
> 
> I rent videos, rip the fucking tape out, and puff on it in my bong. Nothing like smoking some Coliseum Home Videos.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I think I'm going to stick with my awesome, original, fantastic usertitle for now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I cannot wait until the 120 gig Xbox hard drive is released although I shudder to think how much it will cost.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> And your going to have to deal with it.


Thats what you think, but thats the last thing I have to do.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Howie Mandel is a Hypochondraic, meaning he hates touching people because of germs.

This stupid lady keeps grabbing at him and he's getting a little freaked out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> I smoke anything that's flammable.
> 
> I rent videos, rip the fucking tape out, and puff on it in my bong. Nothing like smoking some Coliseum Home Videos.\
> 
> *Truth:* If you didn't realize that Family Guy relied mostly on jokes which had nothing to do with the story before South Park made a 2-parter on it you must not have been paying attention.


It was pretty easy to realize but it still seemed funny for some reason. Once the South Park episodes aired Family Guy just lost the luster. Even looking back on episodes that I thought were hilarious are now just meh to me. I don't know, can't really explain it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> Really I didn't know that was supposed to be a shot at them
> 
> Meg is sad:no:


I'm not saying it was a shot at South Park but that was the rumor going around the internet. Again, if that was their shot, they missed.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It was pretty easy to realize but it still seemed funny for some reason. Once the South Park episodes aired Family Guy just lost the luster. Even looking back on episodes that I thought were hilarious are now just meh to me. I don't know, can't really explain it.


Dear Lord! He's seen family guy for what it truly is! A spot fest.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I cannot wait until the 120 gig Xbox hard drive is released although I shudder to think how much it will cost.


It's not going to sell shit because the price I'm thinking of now it's probably triple that



AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm not saying it was a shot at South Park but that was the rumor going around the internet. Again, if that was their shot, they missed.


oh I hope it wasn't, The Family Guy on Cartoon Network now is pretty good


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Dear Lord! He's seen family guy for what it truly is! A spot fest.


Which character would be Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Chaos said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> It's not going to sell shit because the price I'm thinking of now it's probably triple that


It will because I NEED it.

The freakin 20 gig is 100 bucks though .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> Dear Lord! He's seen family guy for what it truly is! *A spot fest.*


That's actually a good description come to think of it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Thats what you think, but thats the last thing I have to do.


Did I forget to mention I'm a millionaire.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Which character would be Jeff Hardy?


Jeff Hardy isn't even good enough to be compared to a Family Guy character. Know what the difference between a bucket of shit and Jeffery? The bucket has more skill :/ and the bucket I suppose.

KIF theres no reason I haven't had that inscribed into my brain.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Lady just lost the only really big amount she had left.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The Lady just lost the only really big amount she had left.
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


I barely understand that show, I was watching it one time and the guy got $100 and it was a good thing  He was happy about it as was everyone else.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> I barely understand that show, I was watching it one time and the guy got $100 and it was a good thing  He was happy about it as was everyone else.


The goal is for your case to have a high amount, you want the other cases to have low amounts.

The game takes absolutely no talent, knowledge, or skill to play so I always hope that the people do miserably.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The goal is for your case to have a high amount, you want the other cases to have low amounts.
> 
> The game takes absolutely no talent, knowledge, or skill to play so I always hope that the people do miserably.


I'd absolutely recommend turing the channel.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The goal is for your case to have a high amount, you want the other cases to have low amounts.
> 
> The game takes absolutely no talent, knowledge, or skill to play so I always hope that the people do miserably.


Alright thanks for clearing that up. Usually after a few episodes you would figure out the rules or something. All you get is phone calls and yelling about choosing cases.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to use my pimp hand tomorrow


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

OWNED

*Truth:* If anyone knows who Frank Dux is without looking it up, you rule.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: I'm going to use my pimp hand tomorrow


Gonna play Pictionary?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: I'm going to use my pimp hand tomorrow


To get suspended tomorrow?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.adultswim.com/shows/athf/movie/indexHB.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao

She lost the only case she had left over $1000


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Gonna play Pictionary?


naw just going to regulate on some bitches, they don't sanction me and I'm too ballin for their asses, maybe I should use my business hand



Headliner said:


> To get suspended tomorrow?


If I punched a guy at my school I probably wouldn't get suspended depending on who sees me, If it's a all out fight then yeah it will happen


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The ATHF movie is going to be the largest gathering of potheads at a movie theater since Half Baked or Hey Arnold the Movie.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* The ATHF movie is going to be the largest gathering of potheads at a movie theater since Half Baked or *Hey Arnold the Movie*.


:lmao
Probably, but I'm going to see it anyways.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: I just had a chuckle at the Highest Rep thread, seeing some of the people I remember from here years ago.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The list of failed shows that have come on after South Park to attempt to get viewers is astounding.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> naw just going to regulate on some bitches, they don't sanction me and I'm too ballin for their asses, maybe I should use my business hand


Your as gangsta as P1. You know that?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* The ATHF movie is going to be the largest gathering of potheads at a movie theater since Half Baked or Hey Arnold the Movie.


I'm not a pothead and I found the show Hilarious.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damien_Draiman said:


> Truth: I just had a chuckle at the Highest Rep thread, seeing some of the people I remember from here years ago.


Damn you, and your 60000 rep, or whatever. :side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The list of failed shows that have come on after South Park to attempt to get viewers is astounding.


really?:shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> The list of failed shows that have come on after South Park to attempt to get viewers is astounding.


:agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The list of failed shows that have come on after South Park to attempt to get viewers is astounding.


That Halfway Home or whatever it's called has cancelled written all over it. I don't know who really thought it would work, but whatever.

Drawn Together is the best show they ever coupled with South Park in my opinion.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kid Notorious
Con
Draw Together
Halfway Home

And a few more that I know I'm missing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Now I'm watching 'Kill Bill Vol.2'. I figured I watch at least one good thing tonight.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Kid Notorious
> Con
> Draw Together
> Halfway Home
> ...


Drawn Together didn't get cancelled they are just waiting for a new season to start.

I personally like that show. It grows on you after watching it a few times.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Kid Notorious
> Con
> Draw Together
> Halfway Home
> ...


They should just show re-runs of The Critic.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Damn you, and your 60000 rep, or whatever. :side:


only 54,000 I'm 2,000 away from 4th  lol


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I enjoyed South Park in 1997


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Your as gangsta as P1. You know that?


How dare you insult me like that

Truth: The Pimp hand isn't something you get like the business hand, 
the pimp hand is inherited, I received it from my father but unlike 
him I use it on more than hoes, it's whoever needs to be regulated on


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hated Drawn Together. I thought the show was just god awful, like anything else associated with Adam Corolla.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Drawn Together didn't get cancelled they are just waiting for a new season to start.
> 
> I personally like that show. It grows on you after watching it a few times.


I did not know that.

What about Stella, That's My Bush, Straight Plan for the Gay Man, and I'm with Busey. I know at least one of those was in that slot.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> How dare you insult me like that
> 
> Truth: The Pimp hand isn't something you get like the business hand,
> the pimp hand is inherited, I received it from my father but unlike
> him I use it on more than hoes, it's whoever needs to be regulated on


This Is Gangsta by Jim Jones?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

La Femme Nikita?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wasn't "Beat the Geeks" in the slot after South Park?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Deep South Wrestling is doing a show in my town Saturday, not sure if I should go or not though.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Robot-Chicken is over now its time for a real show! *ATHF!*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> This Is Gangsta by Jim Jones?


:argh: 

I never liked that song


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Adult Swim is pulling an excellent April Fools' prank by advertising that they will be airing the ATHF Movie next Sunday, when they'll probably just air something like Inyuasha for 2 hours.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :argh:
> 
> I never liked that song


You can't catch me copper.
I am on a Jet Ski copper.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Drawn Together is such a great concept, the show itself is just meh though.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: Going to bed...take care everyone.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You can't catch me copper.
> I am on a Jet Ski copper.



.............


I should of put Jim Jones in my rant, I could of made an essay off of how much I hated his last album


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Joey Ryan is a terrible champion, and is the only man who can use the "Who wants a Mustashe Ride" phrase and still not be cool.

I'm back


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Queen.

Truth - Watching The Simpsons. It's a shame how bad the show has gotten.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> .............
> 
> 
> I should of put Jim Jones in my rant, I could of made an essay off of how much I hated his last album


Whats wrong with it? Is it We Fly Hight...You can make a mainstream comment, but I didn't think it was all that bad. My favorite song on the CD though was Weatherman.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You can download UFC fights in HD from X-Box live.

Solid.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Howdy Diesel.

I'm a little tired of the Simpsons myself, they really should think about finally ending that show its been on almost 20 years now.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Joey Ryan is a terrible champion, and is the only man who can use the "Who wants a Mustashe Ride" phrase and still not be cool.
> 
> I'm back


Joey Ryan is my favorite PWG wrestler, thank you.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> You can download UFC fights in HD from X-Box live.
> 
> Solid.


:agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Joey Ryan is my favorite PWG wrestler, thank you.


His title reign sucked and was overdone to death. The only 2 title defenses I liked were against Chris Sabin cause the special referee was openly biased against him, and against El Generico because the ending with Bosh coming in dressed like Generico and getting pinned was funny.

His match against Kanyon was the most god awful thing i've ever seen.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Whats wrong with it? Is it We Fly Hight...You can make a mainstream comment, but I didn't think it was all that bad. My favorite song on the CD though was Weatherman.


mainly it was his random talking in the background, I know he always does 
that but he made so annoying on P.O.M.E IMO and he really didn't 
have to say ballin on other tracks except We Fly high because that got him 
mainstream success because it wen't with the horrible song but not the others, 
I liked some of the songs but it's his worst album IMO

Truth: Booker T is a genius


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> His title reign sucked and was overdone to death. The only 2 title defenses I liked were against Chris Sabin cause the special referee was openly biased against him, and against El Generico because the ending with Bosh coming in dressed like Generico and getting pinned was funny.
> 
> His match against Kanyon was the most god awful thing i've ever seen.


Forgive me for the lack of PWG knowledge, but I don't know how it was overdone. I have only seen two shows and on one of them he faced Chris Bosh and he just looked like a great champion in my eyes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Forgive me for the lack of PWG knowledge, but I don't know how it was overdone. I have only seen two shows and on one of them he faced Chris Bosh and he just looked like a great champion in my eyes.


Nah it's cool but having everytitle defence and I mean every one end in a DQ or cheap finish gets real old and fast, his reign lasted a full year not one actual clean win.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> mainly it was his random talking in the background, I know he always does
> that but he made so annoying on P.O.M.E IMO and he really didn't
> have to say ballin on other tracks except We Fly high because that got him
> mainstream success because it wen't with the horrible song but not the others,
> I liked some of the songs but it's his worst album IMO


Well I thought Summer With Miami was worst. 

Ballin' is the one phrase that got him really famous, so I don't know whats wrong with shouting that out all the time. It worked in his favor, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Nah it's cool but having everytitle defence and I mean every one end in a DQ or cheap finish gets real old and fast, his reign lasted a full year not one actual clean win.


Hahaha, that actually sounds awesome for a heel. 

I would love to see that. Maybe once in awhile a clean finish, but he did what he had to do to keep the title. Maybe I see this different than you.

You also got throw in the fact that I am a huge Triple H fan and I always loved rubbing in it other people's faces the next day after a PPV when he would retain by cheating.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Well I thought Summer With Miami was worst.
> 
> Ballin' is the one phrase that got him really famous, so I don't know whats wrong with shouting that out all the time. It worked in his favor, so it doesn't bother me.


I'm sayin though, after hearing everyone randomly yellin out ballin in my city by the time his album dropped I was sick of it, and some songs (emotionless) it just shouldn't be their

Truth: i have been using my neighbors internet connection for about a week now and it keeps going in and out but it's better than dial up


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh, 9 times out of 10 I cheer for heels over faces but Ryan as a champion was so over the top heel that it really was hurting the matches with non-stop stalling, a million run ins from the Dynasty and at least one ref bump a match just got really tired of it is all.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm sayin though, after hearing everyone randomly yellin out ballin in my city by the time his album dropped I was sick of it, and some songs (emotionless) it just shouldn't be their


People did that hear to, but I guess its probably worse there. I live in North Dakota for god sakes, though.

I think emotionless describes that one song about city lights very well.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Oh, 9 times out of 10 I cheer for heels over faces but Ryan as a champion was so over the top heel that it really was hurting the matches with non-stop stalling, a million run ins from the Dynasty and at least one ref bump a match just got really tired of it is all.


Well maybe, but I only seen one match as him as champion.

I find him way more entertaining than the Human Tornado anyways.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just made an awesome banner.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> People did that hear to, but I guess its probably worse there. I live in North Dakota for god sakes, though.
> 
> I think emotionless describes that one song about city lights very well.


I like that song just when he said 'BALLIN' it caught me off guard I didn't think he would say that, I live in Virginia where everyone *Thinks* they know Hip-Hop

Truth: I wish my beard would start growing, by the looks of it it's going to look like Carlito's


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I like that song just when he said 'BALLIN' it caught me off guard I didn't think he would say that, I live in Virginia where everyone *Thinks* they know Hip-Hop
> 
> Truth: I wish my beard would start growing, by the looks of it it's going to look like Carlito's


Atleast your not surrounded by a bunch of metal heads who think just because something is complex makes it better.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Just made an awesome banner.


Mind if I use that?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Mind if I use that?


Go ahead.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Atleast your not surrounded by a bunch of metal heads who think just because something is complex makes it better.


I would go nuts

Truth: logging off need to do my homework that's been due for a week now :argh: teachers are so nice sometimes if you give them the right lie to why you don't have your homework


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Just watched a weeks worth of WWE.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New Banner.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> New Banner.


Hey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I'm not really a fan of PWG's philosophy of, "Hey we have 8 guys in one match, lets put them all in one spot".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hey.


i rep u u rep me???


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'm not really a fan of PWG's philosophy of, "Hey we have 8 guys in one match, lets put them all in one spot".


AN 8 MAN SPOT?!?!?!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> i rep u u rep me???


u gotza go 1st tho


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Rep 4 Rep!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I repped you both, rep back :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'm not really a fan of PWG's philosophy of, "Hey we have 8 guys in one match, lets put them all in one spot".


ROH scramble tags....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> New Banner.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Rey 4 Rey = Rep 4 Rep


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> AN 8 MAN SPOT?!?!?!


Yes they do them pretty much every time they can and they are usually rediculous.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back, and LAkers won


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I repped you both, rep back :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Delirious belongs on the lower card of PWG. No higher.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: *im back*, and LAkers won


OMG![/Joey Styles]:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yes they do them pretty much every time they can and they are usually rediculous.


Sounds interesting.

Truth: New avatar/usertitle that I'm going to try and keep for a long time (at least 2 months).


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Together us three are strong.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> ROH scramble tags....


...is code for, low carder spotfest match. Thankfully they stopped doing those about 2 years ago.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Together us three are strong.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sounds interesting.
> 
> Truth: New avatar/usertitle that I'm going to try and keep for a long time (at least 2 months).


Impossible I say.

Surprised, I've kept my avy this long :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The ninja episode of South Park may be one of the funniest ones of all time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Impossible I say.
> 
> Surprised, I've kept my avy this long :$


According to Gilbert Arenas and whatever he promotes "Impossible is 0"


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> ...is code for, low carder spotfest match. Thankfully they stopped doing those about 2 years ago.


ROH is better off trying to copy NOAH.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The ninja episode of South Park may be one of the funniest ones of all time.


The song at the end makes it a classic.



> Protect your balls!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> The song at the end makes it a classic.


Let's fighting love!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

My kid who was watching saw his pe...penis.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> My kid who was watching saw his pe...penis.


:lmao I just heard that line.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> ROH is better off trying to copy NOAH.


I concur because I'm a fan of NOAH :lmao

Truth: HOLY SHIT! Claudio Castignoli just held up Davey Richards in a 100 second delay vertical suplex.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm tired and horny and cranky.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I am very close to making a rant on the Quiznos commercial


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Big John McCarthy = Ratings


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I am very close to making a rant on the Quiznos commercial


I think Quiznos makes a point to put out bad commercials. They're ALL annoying.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I could make a rant on the Quiznos by my apartment closing down Quiznos is f'n awesome.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Big John McCarthy = Ratings


You ready? You ready? LET'S GET IT ON!

He's the Earl Hebner of MMA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You ready? You ready? LET'S GET IT ON!
> 
> He's the Earl Hebner of MMA.


Yeah, he screwed Tito Ortiz. :lmao

(assuming he was the ref for Liddell/Ortiz 2)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

^Just when it couldn't get better. :lmao



WCW4Life said:


> Yeah, he screwed Tito Ortiz. :lmao
> 
> (assuming he was the ref for Liddell/Ortiz 2)


He didn't screw him, it was Dana White's decision to call for the early bell. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> He didn't screw him, it was Dana White's decision to call for the early bell. :side:


Was Liddell/Couture 3 a good fight?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Was Liddell/Couture 3 a good fight?


The emotion surrounding it I found better than the fight itself actually, since it was supposedly Couture's last fight.

Still, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Which is better?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> The emotion surrounding it I found better than the fight itself actually, since it was supposedly Couture's last fight.
> 
> Still, I'd recommend it.


Good, I just downloaded it. 

Messing with the Xbox live marketplace.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The second one. We need a Rep 4 Rep avatar now.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I concur because I'm a fan of NOAH :lmao
> 
> Truth: HOLY SHIT! Claudio Castignoli just held up Davey Richards in a 100 second delay vertical suplex.


I am also a NOAH fan, but ROH is getting more like NOAH everyday.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So, are we rocking the Rep 4 Rep Banners now?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Join in, Derek.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> The second one. We need a Rep 4 Rep avatar now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

Use it!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Avs beat the Nucks in a shoot out  HIGH FIVE!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New avatar and usertitle


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I suddenly feel dirty.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> New avatar and usertitle


:lmao 

So this is the new "lashley" I guess

Truth: finished a half ass spanish assignment


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why is nobody using the banner I actually put effort into?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: new avatar


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Avs beat the Nucks in a shoot out  HIGH FIVE!


Damn. I have to catch the highlights of that game in 15 minutes.

New avatar.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> So this is the new "lashley" I guess
> 
> Truth: finished a half ass spanish assignment


No this is more like that new "Luger".


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Meh, I'm not giving in to this fad, sorry.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New Usertitle.

I'm not going to change my avy, though.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> No this is more like that new "Luger".


:shocked: 

Everyone is trying to start a movement :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I think Quiznos makes a point to put out bad commercials. They're ALL annoying.


No its the asian female on the most recent one with her"Its not lacking any meat, and thats what real women need" . I can no long eat quiznos without the thought of wee wee

No Penis on my Hoagie PlZ:cuss:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, I'm not giving in to this fad, sorry.


I'll join the next one.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Penis Hoagie sounds nasty.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Everything funny has to be a fad.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Penis Hoagie sounds nasty.




:cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: your right


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> New Usertitle.
> 
> I'm not going to change my avy, though.


:lmao

Batman approves of green rep.


4lyfe


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Woah, WCW has a full avatar rep bar.

I'm copying it. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Everything funny has to be a fad.


Absolutely.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Everyone is trying to start a movement :side:


The Movement is Moving and if your not Moving with it than its Moving without you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Batman approves of green rep.


:agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> The Movement is Moving and if your not Moving with it than its Moving without you.


we didn't land on the rock we moved the rock


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: New avatar like it?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

What the fiz-nuck are you people smoking, these fads get worse and worse


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My sig/avy/usertitle is so awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> What the fiz-nuck are you people smoking, these fads get worse and worse


nah


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> we didn't land on the rock we moved the rock


:lmao, yes.

Your getting ditched tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I second that :no:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> nah


yah


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> What the fiz-nuck are you people smoking, these fads get worse and worse


Nothing will top that "Official" bring back Luger thread.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The best part of these fads is watching people slowly grow to hate them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Holt's just jealous that he didn't think of this first.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> :lmao, yes.
> 
> Your getting ditched tonight.


:$ 

someone send me a annoying pm or gift so I can give it a smart remark back


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The best part of these fads is watching people slowly grow to hate them.


*I enjoy it.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I vote that we all turn into Kent Jones like TNA marks for the next fad.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :$
> 
> someone send me a annoying pm or gift so I can give it a smart remark back


How about I just call you fat here and now?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I almost don't want to post out of this section with my look like this now. :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I enjoy it.


:lmao oh shit

if you go in the WWE section thousands of noobs will rep you thinking you will rep back



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> How about I just call you fat here and now?


Can we wait till next week


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :lmao oh shit
> 
> if you go in the WWE section thousands of noobs will rep you thinking you will rep back
> 
> ...


Nah, thats when I'm moving without you.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Nah, thats when I'm moving without you.



 

I have gained 15 pounds since wrestling season ended, I should not have a chubby stomach considering my size


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I vote that we all turn into Kent Jones like TNA marks for the next fad.


I don't know if I can tolerate that.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I have gained 15 pounds since wrestling season ended, I should not have a chubby stomach considering my size


This might be a bad time for me to brag about being in shape.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I don't know if I can tolerate that.


Same here, but it would be awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Reppin Crew is 4lyfe*.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It was fun while it lasted guys. But I couldn't any longer. I felt like such a nub.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> This might be a bad time for me to brag about being in shape.


probably since my easy video splitter won't split this TNA PPV and that will just add to my anger


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It was fun while it lasted guys. But I couldn't any longer. I felt like such a nub.


Is this fad really going to end this quickly?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It was fun while it lasted guys. But I couldn't any longer. I felt like such a nub.


***


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Shit can anyone make a gif me getting repped?


Like show the mouse clicking on the rep button?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*I knew it, Diesel wasn't a real repper, he was a poser.*


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Lame.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Shit can anyone make a gif me getting repped?
> 
> 
> Like show the mouse clicking on the rep button?


I'll see what I can do. :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> probably since my easy video splitter won't split this TNA PPV and that will just add to my anger


I'm like a Power Ranger, You piss me off you'll in danger and this spandex is only enhancing my anger.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

tryth: i changed it back to my old avey.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'm like a Power Ranger, You piss me off you'll in danger and this spandex is only enhancing my anger.


anger enhances my pimp hand 

i just looked at my profile for some reason

Truth: I'm a dudley boys fan :argh:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> anger enhances my pimp hand
> 
> i just looked at my profile for some reason
> 
> Truth: I'm a dudley boys fan :argh:


Dudley Boyz > Team 3-D


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'll see what I can do. :lmao


:shocked: :hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Dudley Boyz > Team 3-D


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The Canucks still got a point in tonight's game against the Avs. 

Truth - Excellent.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> anger enhances my pimp hand
> 
> i just looked at my profile for some reason
> 
> Truth: I'm a dudley boys fan :argh:


Dean Malenko could make the Dudley Boys tap out at the same time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Dean Malenko could make the Dudley Boys tap out at the same time.


*I would Rep Dean Malenko if I could*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Dean Malenko could make the Dudley Boys tap out at the same time.


Eddie Guerrero > Dean Malenko

and no he couldn't


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Eddie Guerrero > Dean Malenko
> 
> and no he couldn't


Not technically.

I guess you missed that ECW show where Dean Malenko beat The Dudley Boyz in a handicap match.



> I would Rep Dean Malenko if I could


He deserves rep anyways.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Not technically.
> 
> I guess you missed that ECW show where Dean Malenko beat The Dudley Boyz in a handicap match.
> 
> ...


:$

I liked his match against Rey in WCW


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Might watch Barely Legal '97


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Malenko can make you tap just by looking at you.*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: SAC beat PHX! im shocked, but mike bibby caught on fire.

im out, good night everyone.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :$
> 
> I liked his match against Rey in WCW


Which one? It's not like he had only one classic with Rey.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *Malenko can make you tap just by looking at you.*


Thats it. I have to bring back my Dean Malenko banner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cal:










:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Cal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just amazing.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Which one? It's not like he had only one classic with Rey.



The one at the GAB, they had another that year(1996) that was good


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Cal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


So awesome!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lol. K, that's pretty funny. :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> The one at the GAB, they had another that year(1996) that was good


Pretty sure they are both on that Rey DVD. Dean Malenko would be the only reason to buy it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*I Like*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Cal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Pretty sure they are both on that Rey DVD. Dean Malenko would be the only reason to buy it.


I think I have that, I downloaded somebody's DVD

EDIT: it was Eddies :$

Derek you know I was joking about the rep comment right?


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth: TMNT > Borat


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 2 out 3 falls with Dean Malenko. Classic.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Whoever made Cal's sig is getting rep from me every day this week.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm going to bed. School tomorrow. Later.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent said:


> Derek you know I was joking about the rep comment right?


*I know, but it's rep 4 rep, it's what I do. *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Whoever made Cal's sig is getting rep from me every day this week.


I made the banner, WCW made the gif.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> The 2 out 3 falls with Dean Malenko. Classic.


:agree: 

Truth: Chavo is nothing without Eddie



Derek_2k4 said:


> *I know, but it's rep 4 rep, it's what I do. *



I forgot about your lifestyle


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New sig


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

This rep thing is getting quite hilarious.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I made the banner, WCW made the gif.


The GIF > The banner. But you're both cool so I'll probably end up repping both of you multiple times this week. BUT YOU BETTA REP BACK!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AH HA! 

The intro to Homicide's ROH theme music comes from the Kill Bill soundtrack.


Always thought it sounded familiar


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The GIF > The banner. But you're both cool so I'll probably end up repping both of you multiple times this week. BUT YOU BETTA REP BACK!!!!!


 rep 4 rep dood

das how we roll


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> This rep thing is getting quite hilarious.


*You thinking of joining the reppin' crew?*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> AH HA!
> 
> The intro to Homicide's ROH theme music comes from the Kill Bill soundtrack.
> 
> ...


That song was responsible for me marking out in class.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> New sig


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *You thinking of joining the reppin' crew?*


I'm strongly considering it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

How were you able to rep your own post?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> How were you able to rep your own post?


I can't answer that question.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

This might be the most random thing that has happened in the TTT thread


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I can't answer that question.


Did you make an alternate account? Or did you use my account when I was off for 20 minutes earlier....? Hmmmmm Hmmmmm Hmmmmm


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Did you make an alternate account? Or did you use my account when I was off for 20 minutes earlier....? Hmmmmm Hmmmmm Hmmmmm


Or did I get my roommate to make an account for me?


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

I would like some rep so I will rep everyone here *thumbs up


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

EDIT: :stupidwcw4life)


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Or did I get my roommate to make an account for me?


the world may never know


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Or did I get my roommate to make an account for me?


I thought you couldn't answer the question.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I thought you couldn't answer the question.


I didn't. I just asked another question.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Or did I get my roommate to make an account for me?


Ha, your roommate is a loser for joining this forum.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I didn't. I just asked another question.


You answered a question with a question. Question answerer.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmaoDesperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*There's no such thing as 'desperate measures' when it comes to Rep 4 Rep *


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> EDIT: :stupidwcw4life)


whew I didnt want to be the stupid one


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330932


:lmao:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The funniest part about this whole thing is that you guys don't really need the rep. It's lame when n00bs with 5 posts and no rep do this, it's funny when it's cool people doing it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330932
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao


You should flame him for having "rep me and I'll rep back in his sig" because he's not part of the Rep4Rep crew.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The funniest part about this whole thing is that you guys don't really need the rep. It's lame when n00bs with 5 posts and no rep do this, it's funny when it's cool people doing it.


*You can never have enough Rep. People are more willing to rep you when they're getting plenty of Rep back. *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The funniest part about this whole thing is that you guys don't really need the rep. It's lame when n00bs with 5 posts and no rep do this, it's funny when it's cool people doing it.


I have almost 9,000 points:lmao


> You should flame him for having "rep me and I'll rep back in his sig" because he's not part of the Rep4Rep crew.


I will at some point.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao at the last couple pages


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

My sig got repped.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Rep 4 Rep crew...lol


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't been repped in 15 minutes.


:sad:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Nickster said:


> Rep 4 Rep crew...lol


its D-generated Rep :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> My sig got repped.


:lmao

truth: I dont' wan't 800 posts


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I haven't been repped in 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> :sad:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i think this rep 4 rep thing is HUUUUGE!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

PawnX said:


>


Sig rules...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

C_______C


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

PawnX said:


>


Yo man, reduce your sig. You're over the 400 maximum height with those 2 banners.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I haven't been repped in like 2 days.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nickster said:


> Truth - I haven't been repped in like 2 days.


Truth: I'm not going to rep you for saying that, nor will I join the rep 4 rep movement. I don't give out pity rep.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This really requires a drop down list.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nickster said:


> Truth - I haven't been repped in like 2 days.


*That's been changed. better Rep back, you don't want to get on the Reppin' Crew's bad side*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I haven't been repped in 20 minutes


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pity rep is disgusting.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yo man, reduce your sig. You're over the 400 maximum height with those 2 banners.


better??


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> This really requires a drop down list.


 

Nah


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *That's been changed. better Rep back, you don't want to get on the Reppin' Crew's bad side*


ohh ohh ohh


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

A Drop Down list... Maybe later.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

who's officially in the rep 4 rep crew


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'm not going to rep you for saying that, nor will I join the rep 4 rep movement. I don't give out pity rep.



Wasn't looking for any.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

PawnX said:


> better??


Yeah, thank you. I figured it was better if I told you then someone changing it to text reading "obey sig limits"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Time for a new Episode of ATHF. 



edit- AMP, I need to spread some rep before I can rep you again. I will rep you back though.*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I wonder what Rajah would think now if he read my sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

How longs this "crew" going to last?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

TheMantaur?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Who is TheMantaur?*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nickster said:


> How longs this "crew" going to last?


Refer to my sig.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I wonder what Rajah would think now if he read my sig.


He probably wouldn't care because he has more important matters to attend to.

YOU DIDN'T REP ME BACK WCW! :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao


I've been repped 10 times. Don't feel like making a screenshot


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Nickster said:


> How longs this "crew" going to last?


Until we get bored.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *Who is The Mantaur?*


*looks at gif*


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Rep4Rep? Are you guys bored or what!

smooooooch Cali


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wow......nice.


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

I am really enojying this new movement. Only if my rep meant anything.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

* Oh, I get ya WCW. Nice name by the way. *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The fact that WCW said "brah" (whether it was meant to be a Dog Bounty Hunter reference or not) makes him the coolest member of the group.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The fact that WCW said "brah" (whether it was meant to be a Dog Bounty Hunter reference or not) makes him the coolest member of the group.


A. It was.

B. I was before that.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

The beginning Of Rep 4 Rep
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3826767&postcount=12099

:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> A. It was.
> 
> B. I was before that.


A. awesome

B. true because you made the awesome GIFs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Rep4Rep? Are you guys bored or what!
> 
> smooooooch Cali


You already know green rep is 4 lyfe though.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> A. It was.
> 
> B. I was before that.


:lmao, I have not had this much fun on this site since "Luger".


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm here. Hi all.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Is this bait for Flash?


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - Just won the lottery....... FUCK I HAD TO SAY!!!!! :side: Who wants points? PM me cause I'll be back in 30 mins


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> :lmao, I have not had this much fun on this site since "Luger".


If only we could turn this into a thread.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> If only we could turn this into a thread.


I bet there is a way.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bocob said:


> Truth - Just won the lottery....... FUCK I HAD TO SAY!!!!! :side: Who wants points? PM me cause I'll be back in 30 mins


HOW DO YOU KEEP WINNING THE LOTTERY????????


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> If only we could turn this into a thread.


Rep above you would be closed 

You might be able to do something in the rants though?


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

Bocob said:


> Truth - Just won the lottery....... FUCK I HAD TO SAY!!!!! :side: Who wants points? PM me cause I'll be back in 30 mins


There is a Lottery??


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Soup is more filling without water.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*The only problem is sometimes you get repped by somebody who didn't post in that thread, so you have to track down a post they made to rep them back.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *The only problem is sometimes you get repped by somebody who didn't post in that thread, so you have to track down a post they made to rep them back.*


That takes too much effort with no search.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How the fuck does Bocob keep winning the lottery? Isnt this like the 3rd time you've won?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *The only problem is sometimes you get repped by somebody who didn't post in that thread, so you have to track down a post they made to rep them back.*


Sucks for them.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> How the fuck does Bocob keep winning the lottery? Isnt this like the 3rd time you've won?


Yeah, it's ridiculous.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

How many people take part in the lottery?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe Bocob is the only one who enters the lottery. So they just give points to him.

Might not be a good idea to make a thread. Its bad enough Flash wants to get rid of it. And Rajah has no problem getting rid of it either.:sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*I would guess he's the only one that enters the Lottery, which is why he wins so much


edit-Dammit, beaten to it*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Maybe Bocob is the only one who enters the lottery. So they just give points to him.
> 
> Might not be a good idea to make a thread. Its bad enough Flash wants to get rid of it. And Rajah has no problem getting rid of it either.:sad:


Are you trying to take the fun out of this?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I entered once. Didn't win a thing though.


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Last I checked, this had nothing to do with Flash.


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

Damn the lottery cost 1000 points I need some more points


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

MrBUFFPANTS said:


> Damn the lottery cost 1000 points I need some more points


Don't bother entering then.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrBUFFPANTS said:


> Damn the lottery cost 1000 points I need some more points


*You get a point every time you rep. :side:*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Last I checked, this had nothing to do with Flash.


HAHAHAHAHA, That is golden.

I rarely think about consquences as it is.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *You get a point every time you rep. :side:*


:lmao :lmao 

also, you get 2 points if you rep back
:side:


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *You get a point every time you rep. :side:*


:lmao :lmao 
Only if it was that easy. This Spread thing is annoying.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Truth- Tim & Eric Awesome Show Great Job is a weird show.*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just changed my sig.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah I'm not trying to take the fun out of this at all.

LOL at CaL's red rep at the bottom. With the comment "N/A".


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

^ is rep ownage


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *Truth- Tim & Eric Awesome Show Great Job is a weird show.*


I enjoyed the first episode and missed everyone since then.

Truth- I had trouble posting this through just quoting it. I had to actually copy and use quick reply.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Nah I'm not trying to take the fun out of this at all.
> 
> LOL at CaL's red rep at the bottom. With the comment "N/A".


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I enjoyed the first episode and missed everyone since then.
> 
> Truth- I had trouble posting this through just quoting it. I had to actually copy and use quick reply.


*The First episode was the only one I thought was pretty funny, the rest have been meh.

I'm going to bed. I'm sure next time I check my CP I'll have another 5-10 people I'll have to rep back.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If I'm a vampire then green rep is blood.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


I'm sure it was only -1 Compare -1 to +21


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *The First episode was the only one I thought was pretty funny, the rest have been meh.
> 
> I'm going to bed. I'm sure next time I check my CP I'll have another 5-10 people I'll have to rep back.*


B'OWL had me in stitchs with things like you can give it to a stranger and now you can throw it away.

I'd rather they just continue with Tom Goes To Mayor, personally.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I'm sure it was only -1 Compare -1 to +21


DAMN! +21 is hardcore!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> If I'm a vampire then green rep is blood.


We still need to find away to make a good thread out of this. Unless your listening to Headliner and his Mumbo Jumbo.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Is you're red rep power half of your green?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Barely Legal '97


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> We still need to find away to make a good thread out of this. Unless your listening to Headliner and his Mumbo Jumbo.


I concur.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I concur.


Explain yourself.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Explain yourself.


A thread must be made.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I strongly doubt WCW would listen to me. He told Monty not to listen to me yesterday.:sad:


mysteriorocks619 said:


> Is you're red rep power half of your green?


Yea.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I strongly doubt WCW would listen to me. He told Monty not to listen to me yesterday.:sad:
> 
> Yea.


You are a voice of logic. Why listen to you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I doubt I would post in the thread if it was made.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Thanks Headliner. My green is +3, so would my red be -1 or -2?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> A thread must be made.


Something about demanding rep from the non-believers or something of that nature.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Something about demanding rep from the non-believers or something of that nature.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmao


I have something written down, but if I was to post it probably would be the last time I would ever be on this site.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

did I miss something?

When did all this rep stuff happen? =\


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - You lot should all start the Rep World Order - R.W.O. :agree:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - You lot should all start the Rep World Order - R.W.O. :agree:


D-Generated-Rep > R.W.O. :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> You are a voice of logic. Why listen to you?


Oh thats right. Logic is for queers.:$


> Truth - Thanks Headliner. My green is +3, so would my red be -1 or -2?


-1. Your neg rep doesnt increase until you reach an even number of positive rep.

Like......
+3, -1
+4, -2
+5, -2
+6, -3
+7, -3
+8, -4
+9, -4
+10, -5
+11, -5

and so on.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lance Storm kinda pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

Evo said:


> did I miss something?
> 
> When did all this rep stuff happen? =\


I will rep you tommrow:agree:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


>


FLAIR SAID IT!:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao


Flair wants in the club.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh thats right. Logic is for queers.:$
> 
> -1. Your neg rep doesnt increase until you reach an even number of positive rep.
> 
> ...


 Thought so. Thanks Headliner.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: I see Rep whores. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WTF was Goldberg thinking with that facial hair?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: I see Rep whores. :no:


Its the latest fad:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Flair wants in the club.


What is he really saying?



> Truth: I see Rep whores.:no:


Sarcasm is one of the services I offer.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I have this little draft finished. This could very well be the worst idea ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The 6 man tag match at Barely legal '97 is awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> WTF was Goldberg thinking with that facial hair?


:lmao

I heard Kurt Angle tried out for the Steelers in 95.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I have this little draft finished. This could very well be the worst idea ever.


Are you going to do it? I'll stay up if you do.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Are you going to do it? I'll stay up if you do.


I'll post it. I hope people don't take biblical references to seriously.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'll post it. I hope people don't take biblical references to seriously.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'll post it. I hope people don't take biblical references to seriously.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Posted.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

omg:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- This may be the thing that finally gets me banned.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I think Rajah is especially going to like that thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That will get ugly quick.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

I can see it already(Soon?!) in the CLASSIC RANTS section


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm counting down the time til Rajah closes it.

I'd LOL if Rajah reset every one of your rep levels. (Of course it means nothing)

Maybe you should listen to the voice of reason.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm counting down the time til Rajah closes it.
> 
> I'd LOL if Rajah reset every one of your rep levels. (Of course it means nothing)
> 
> Maybe you should listen to the voice of reason.


If I would have done that life would be less interesting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:no:


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: No-No man does not seem amused.

He usually doesn't.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

This was for the Rep 4 Rep crew to enjoy and for others to be offended.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

30 minutes your thread lasted I'm surprised. :lmao


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

aww it got closed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrBUFFPANTS said:


> aww it got closed


What did you expect.....

I really cant believe you made that thread. Guess you kept your word though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What did you expect.....
> 
> I really cant believe you made that thread. Guess you kept your word though.


It was for the Rep 4 Rep crew and for the hope that non-believers would be offended. Didn't work out.

I g2g.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - The sooner this fad dies the better.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Of course you know...this means war! :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rep has always been pointless in, weather its been a fad or not. What makes people think it would be great just because a member made some references to the bible and a couple of banners?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just watched Wrestlemania 3, Great Show.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> i just watched Wrestlemania 3, Great Show.


The ending was phenonanel wasn't it it!!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

knightmace said:


> The ending was phenonanel wasn't it it!!


i loved it.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

meh first time I've ever been quoted in someones sig.

I'll donate to the first person to PM Flash and asks that green rep be changed to yellow. That'll really make him foam at the mouth.

Oh and you gotta screen cap his response.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What you can change the colour of rep?!?! :shocked:


Or am I just being silly, I bet I am, silly Ben.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Cowie said:


> meh first time I've ever been quoted in someones sig.
> 
> I'll donate to the first person to PM Flash and asks that green rep be changed to yellow. That'll really make him foam at the mouth.
> 
> Oh and you gotta screen cap his response.


Sent.

Take me off your list when he gets back to me...me thinks that's a better "donation".


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

haha <3

hmmm I suppose the little amount of points I have compared to most of you I wasn't going to get many takers.....


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: You should make me a banner too. :agree:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Fresh Prince is STILL on in my area after almost a full night of episodes showed by Nick at Nite.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: Slam pushing it.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't do banners anymore hun.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: Working a fucking 13 hour day :side: 

One of them days that I have no sympathy for non-workers.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- This thread is dead


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

This thread is alive with me .


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Damien_Draiman said:


> Truth: Working a fucking 13 hour day :side:
> 
> One of them days that I have no sympathy for non-workers.


I've got McDonalds breakfast, a packed pipe, and the rest of the day to myself...

I'm lovin' it! :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I got a new dog yesterday 

His name is Mötley.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Pics plz Evo.

More to the point, when Mötley goes to get his nuts off will the vet know how to get the ö on his file?????


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What sort of dog is he?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i have a dog too...his name is...Smooth.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

I used to have a dog, dont have one any more


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I wouldn't have a dog. They shit on the grass.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

^^One reason I got rid of him. Just started to get bored with it after a while.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth - Uploading the photos now.

Yeah I am going with him when I drop him off so I will make sure they get it right, I also bought him an engraved collar today so there shouldn't be any confusion when he is older.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RDX said:


> ^^One reason I got rid of him. Just started to get bored with it after a while.


That's really fucking lame. Why not just get a DVD.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/9493/cimg0107fm9.jpg

http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/1777/cimg0142lk8.jpg

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/5942/cimg0129wc7.jpg


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Cute dog. ^^

Truth: I just woke up about half an hour ago, can't believe I've been waking up on a normal schedule for a change.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

He is a real biter. I'd say he is teething because he is chewing on everything.

He destroyed my foxtel remote while I was at school.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a Pedigree Springer Spaniel called Titch. I have always grown up around dogs. I got her wabout a year ago. I ha 2 others, Snoopy and Sheba. After Sheba died i didnt know what to do. When you always grow up around dogs, it seems quiet.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

My favourite dog yet died two weeks ago wednesday, she had cancer everywhere it turns out, but she didn't seem in any discomfort at all. She lost a little weight but it didn't really register.

It sucked, because I am the first person home of an afternoon and it's about an hour before someone else gets home, and it sucked finding my dog dead in the backyard. But you get that I guess.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to Raw tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ It pisses me off that now whenever somebody posts a stretched out pic, the entire page is stretched out until the next page as opposed to the old way of just the post being stretched out.

:no:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- You're lucky 187, I predict it will be a great show, and it will be an important show, the last RAW before 'Mania. Have fun man.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

187 said:


> Truth: I'm going to Raw tonight.


Awww hell, I'm jealous now. 

I was going to score some tickets for Raw in May here in Toronto, but I never did.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

187 said:


> Truth: I'm going to Raw tonight.


Smackdown > RAW

Take a sign saying "I came to watch Heat"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I probably wouldn't even go to a Raw if I had the chance to be honest, unless they had SmackDown! talent on it too.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Those pictures streched your page? They are only 800x600.

I'll just make them links.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm going now, the paintball is on ESPN.

Have a good night/day guys.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evo said:


> Those pictures streched your page? They are only 800x600.
> 
> I'll just make them links.


If the width is over 500, it stretches the page. Of course it depends on how much over it is.

Truth ~ Everyone in my gif > Raw.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Bye Evo, its good morning where I am 

Truth- Thats a sweet gif Pyro


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - My DVD copy of the UWF show I went to in Chattanooga should get to me today. Hopefully they keep the pre-match crowd interactions in, as they were pretty hilarious.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

meh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Rep gimmick already over?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- I'm back


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The Rep gimmick already over?


For me it is. My head would explode if I had to do that for longer then one night.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rajah killed it, Ben. He closed thier thread, KIF declared no one could stop them but heh, he will follow the new fad as soon as one begins again. I think the loose term is sheep or "Legend".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I never saw the thread, I only ever saw the shit in here, was it in Rants?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah it was in the Rants Section


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KIF is an unfunny tool, to be honest...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - The rep thread wasn't even remotely funny in any way possible. 

Truth - Lashley stealing Cookies from the Cookie Jar Banner is fucking hilarious but I'm not even sure why I laugh so much when I see it.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> KIF is an unfunny tool, to be honest...


Yes, I just read through it, he wasn't funny one bit


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I thought the thread had potential to be funny, but it wasn't.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just watched Lesnar Vs. Angle From WM 19, Great match!!


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> i just watched Lesnar Vs. Angle From WM 19, Great match!!


Yes it was, I have it on DVD. The botched SSP was crazy, and the match was just a good one overall.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Showing Down.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I thought the thread had potential to be funny, but it wasn't.


See if you, AMP or Cal made the thread and added your comments, it would of been but KIF just went along with the fad. He is one of these people that just goes along with what is popular and has no mind of his own.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> See if you, AMP or Cal made the thread and added your comments, it would of been but KIF just went along with the fad. He is one of these people that just goes along with what is popular and has no mind of his own.


Coming from someone with a Cm Punk avatar. Seeing as how I've known KIF for waaaay tooo long he is a very creative guy, and rolls to his own wheel. I havent seen anything imaginative from you so your one to talk. You should think about what you post before you just go out and bash someone blindly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's true, KIF is one of many sheep on this board.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's true, KIF is one of many sheep on this board.


:side:

:$


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> *Coming from someone with a Cm Punk avatar*. Seeing as how I've known KIF for waaaay tooo long he is a very creative guy, and rolls to his own wheel. I havent seen anything imaginative from you so your one to talk. You should think about what you post before you just go out and bash someone blindly.


Your point being? The probable reason you have not seen anything "Imaginative" from me is because i dont follow fads and don't generally get involved with some of the stupid shit that goes on around here. 

Oh and believe me, it was not blind bashing. I have 20/20 vision.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Your point being? The probable reason you have not seen anything "Imaginative" from me is because i dont follow fads and don't generally get involved with some of the stupid shit that goes on around here.
> 
> Oh and believe me, it was not blind bashing. I have 20/20 vision.


So your admitting that you have creativty, yet you find it nescessary to go and bash someone who according to you dosen't either? I'm not sure where this is suppose to add up.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Just because i have an imagination it doesn't mean i have to use it on the Internet of all places. I'm not going to write a page on why i deslike KIF. I dont hate him but i dont like him. Its not his fault as such, he just fell into the trap of becoming a sheep for that one paticular night and made a complete ass out of himself with a post that although had the potential to be funny, didnt come across as that. Maybe because it was forced i dont know. The point is, fads are pointless and although he is not an ass, he made himself out to be one with what was a un-funny post.

My point being, I didnt bash him. If i wanted to, i could but thats rather generic and overdone on the Internet. Oh, and another thing, you might be "tight" with him but that does not give you a reason to question me. Especially when your judgment of what i was saying was so far off it's not funny.

*Truth-* I spent 10 minutes defending myself when i didnt need to and i could of been watching some good Jeff Hardy botching. Thankyou so much, Internet!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* I spent 10 minutes defending myself when i didnt need to and *i could of been watching some good Jeff Hardy botching*. Thankyou so much, Internet!


Thats always funny 

Truth: Thinking of watching Foley vs Edge from WM22.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

So just because something isn't funny you don't like it? So he made an ass out of himself and then think he is a sheep throughout because of one post? If I'm wrong then I must of mis-read your last post. I'm defending him, since he's my good friend, you would do the same, big dog behind his back, small fry when he's online.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> big dog behind his back, small fry when he's online.


CLASSIC LINE!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Role Model said:


> CLASSIC LINE!


You can go ahead and criticize, make fun of, or insult me all you want atleast your saying it directly to me instead of saying it behind my back and finding out by someone else.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> You can go ahead and criticize, make fun of, or insult me all you want atleast your saying it directly to me instead of saying it behind my back and finding out by someone else.


Its not my fault im English and there is a timezone difference.  I would of said it earlier but he went offline. But i'm sure, you being his buddy will feed him an make him think i am hate him, so yeah. Less work for me i suppose.  

I dont actually see what the big deal was to be honest. If i was a moderator, i would probably not be getting this criticism.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> You can go ahead and criticize, make fun of, or insult me all you want atleast your saying it directly to me instead of saying it behind my back and finding out by someone else.


I was being nice, next time I won't bother.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:bs:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XDwfODfBIQ

Catherine Tate Show > Little Britan


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I just logged on.

Another small truth: In a ironic situation, the episode of the dance contest with both Will & Carlton that I put up here yesterday was shown on an episode of Fresh Prince just today.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XDwfODfBIQ
> 
> Catherine Tate Show > Little Britan


Phoenix Nights >>>>>>>>>>>> Catherine Tate Show > Little Britain


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Cowie owes me. :agree:



Flash said:


> I AM SlaM said:
> 
> 
> > > Cowie said:
> ...


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I was being nice, next time I won't bother.


It didn't seem that way. To me it seemed you were being sarcastic, sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Moving banner


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New banner, a remake of my first REAL banner


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Pretty nice banner Holt, I like it


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New banner, a remake of my first REAL banner


BALLIN!!

:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Meh, when you try to be funny some people will love it and some people will hate it. You can't let the people that hate it annoy you too much.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 

I seen the "rep 4 rep" crew. Flippin' sweet. :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Here
> 
> I seen the "rep 4 rep" crew. Flippin' sweet. :lmao


Meh, its OK. Not that funny IMO.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Here
> 
> I seen the "rep 4 rep" crew. Flippin' sweet. :lmao


I dont think the Rep 4 Rep thing was funny at all.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - The reason I am home right now, instead of school, is one kick ass story.

I just might let cha'all in


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Tonester has arrived :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rep 4 rep was one of the funniest things to happen in TTT in a long time for a few hours last night.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> The Tonester has arrived :side:


FINALLY....TONY...HAS COME BACK...... TO TELL THE TRUTH!!!

Hi Tony :side:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- The reason I am home is that I have to watch my cousins. Nice way to get out of school.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> FINALLY....TONY...HAS COME BACK...... TO TELL THE TRUTH!!!
> 
> Hi Tony :side:




yo, matt-y-o, i'm gonna keep calling you that, keeping the belgian Gansta's pride  :side: 

what up?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

This week is student appreication week. All thoughout the week, we will be doing some activities. This Wednsday, is Senor skip day. Well, me and my freinds decided that Softmore skip day sounded like fun  We told alot of people, and 15 - 20 Softmores skipped school. Now there was this one kid who was scared, saying "lets go back", "we will get caught", and "i can't get in trouble." Well another guy started picking a fight with him, and the two went at it. They started beating the hell out of each other. THEN A COP CAME! Everyone fucking got in their cars and took off!

I made it home safe 



I wonder who got caught though. What a story to tell for tommarow.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> yo, matt-y-o, i'm gonna keep calling you that, keeping the belgian Gansta's pride  :side:
> 
> what up?


Well Tonester, I'm just chillin' homie. Hangin' and listening to some tunes 

You?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Well Tonester, I'm just chillin' homie. Hangin' and listening to some tunes
> 
> You?


chillin', frillin', littl' bit o' illin' (whatever the hell all of that means )


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> chillin', frillin', littl' bit o' illin' (whatever the hell all of that means )


Maxin', relaxin', ain't too taxin' :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Well, i'm out for some ballin', footballin' that is


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

amused, abused, an' allz out confused


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I gtg 4 now.

Peace out every1


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: At my cousin's using dial up


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Dialup deserves The Clap.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Doing geography homework.  Have to make a damn poster on "Green Tourism In Kenya" :cuss:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I agree Slam. I am just glad that when I get to my new apartment I will have cable internet.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I'm pissed now  

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3828990&postcount=32


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Wrestlemania is near and while I don't hate the card. I continue to be not excited for the event this year.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I love your avatar. That is one of my favorite Scrubs episodes.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Well I am off because I can't be on the internet for that long while I am here. At least I can get on long enough to check a few things though.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Gonna make some GIF's.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lockdown could be the worst idea for a PPV of all time. I would love to know the rationale behind that one.

"Cage matches suck, lets make an entire Pay Per View of them!"


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Lockdown could be the worst idea for a PPV of all time. I would love to know the rationale behind that one.
> 
> "Cage matches suck, lets make an entire Pay Per View of them!"


Why are you nudey :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Why are you nudey :$


I can't think of a theme right now.


Actually I just thought of one.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I wanted to stop in to say hi to all of you 

Hello! How is everyone doing?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Lockdown could be the worst idea for a PPV of all time. I would love to know the rationale behind that one.
> 
> "Cage matches suck, lets make an entire Pay Per View of them!"


It's a Russo wet dream my friend.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Someone's not infact playing halo 



> I can't think of a theme right now.
> 
> 
> Actually I just thought of one.


It should be a MrMonty theme.
















































Seriously.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's a Russo wet dream my friend.


It's the worst idea ever. More then one cage match is overkill. Unless it's two cages in a row, thus making it a Wargames match, thus making it awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> It's the worst idea ever. More then one cage match is overkill. Unless it's two cages in a row, thus making it a Wargames match, thus making it awesome.


It's not wargames....IT'S LETHAL LOCKDOWN!!!!!!!

What happened to the rep theme?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's not wargames....IT'S LETHAL LOCKDOWN!!!!!!!
> 
> What happened to the rep theme?


Ten people in one cage with a roof = a clusterfuck.

I got rid of it?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The internet is serious business.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Norm's buffalo theory from cheers is one of the single greatest sitcom speeches ever delivered.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Steve Corino said:


> I can guarantee in this match you will see about 722 things that I cannot physically do.


Truth - Corino on commentary during a WSX match with Human Tornado and Ruckus in it = Ratings.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Just arrived


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Ten people in one cage with a roof = a clusterfuck.
> 
> I got rid of it?


a clusterfuck = ratings

Oh, that explains it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Russo's booking in general is a clusterfuck


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching The Colbert Report


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stone Cold better be on RAW tonight.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Looking forward to Prison Break tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New theme.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao

Truth- Took me 4 hours to fall asleep last night


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> New theme.


Tremendous :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> New theme.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


I've gotten an amazing amount of rep in the past 16 hours.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> I've gotten an amazing amount of rep in the past 16 hours.


So have I. I didn't think that it would actually work.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> New theme.


I like.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> So have I. I didn't think that it would actually work.


Yeah


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Jack Evans is sick


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Yeah


:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - WCW4Life might have the best banner on the entire forum all he needs now is a gif of Carlito doing one of his lucha spots to make his whole theme greatness.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That Harry Potter pic is hilarious in so many ways:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Hot girl sigs > funny sigs.

You lose WCW, and CaLi.

Oh wait, I still don't have a sig. Damnit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - WCW4Life might have the best banner on the entire forum all he needs now is a gif of Carlito doing one of his lucha spots to make his whole theme greatness.


Good idea.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Fuck 


Here..


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just logged on and saw that Carlito banner, LOL


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - If I had footage Id make one.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I had to request it. I don't think I have any videos of Carlito. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just logged on and saw that Carlito banner, LOL


Hey matt, Sup?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wonder if Carlito ever had a match without using the middle rope.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have arrived to realize that only about 30 members online.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I wonder if Carlito ever had a match without using the middle rope.


Hopefully in the match where Umaga squashes him and he gets fired from the company he won't use it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I wonder if Carlito ever had a match without using the middle rope.


For the first 1/4 of his career he didnt. Then he moved to Raw and started to


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

brb


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Carlito: Wannabe Luchador. 

So pathetic. The face he's called a high-flyer by JR makes me sick.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey matt, Sup?


I'm good thanks, just listening to some tunes. You? 



> I wonder if Carlito ever had a match without using the middle rope.


I doubt it.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> LOL


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I had to request it. I don't think I have any videos of Carlito. :lmao


I'm pretty sure Will or ADR will make it.

Truth - Vince will more than likely get the upperhand on Lashley tonight.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Watching Mania X-7. Current match: Undertaker beating the hell out of The Game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm good thanks, just listening to some tunes. You?
> 
> 
> I doubt it.


I'm just making gifs from vids off my computer. Quality sorta sucks though


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Matt slow your gif banner down a bit lol.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Hopefully in the match where Umaga squashes him and he gets fired from the company he won't use it.


I was hoping they'd make Khali and Umaga vs. Carlito in a handicap match at Backlash.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Matt slow your gif banner down a bit lol.


Maybe, I enjoy the seizure though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I was hoping they'd make Khali and Umaga vs. Carlito in a handicap match at Backlash.


Hopefully it'll be a real match too. Although it doesn't need to be real for Khali to kill you.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I was hoping they'd make Khali and Umaga vs. Carlito and Jeff Hardy match at Backlash.


Fixed so that it could receive more ratings


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Why all the hating on Carlito and Hardy?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Maybe, I enjoy the seizure though


ok il just have to not look at your sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Fixed so that it could receive more ratings


:lmao


I mark for Khali.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Fixed so that it could receive more ratings


:agree:

Although I'd prefer; Umaga, Khali and Lashley Vs Jeff and Carlito.



Phenomenal1 said:


> Why all the hating on Carlito and Hardy?


You say that like people have only just started hating Jeff


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Why all the hating on Carlito and Hardy?


Because they suck


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hmm thats interesting but I like Carlito and Hardy. Damn all of you.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3829377#post3829377

Truth - Greatness :agree:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Lashley, Umaga, Khali vs J. Hardy and Carlito in a "Death on a pole" match.

Thank you, Russo.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - If you like good wrestling, you like Carlito 



WCW, I'm gonna fix your banner for you....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Hmm thats interesting but *I like Carlito and Hardy.* Damn all of you.


:ns


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I might be home.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I just want Hardy's babies


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I might be home.


Hello Jax


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Got Carlito ropes footage now .


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I feel like damning all of you again. So damn all of you. (except thatznotcool)


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hello Jax


You guessed correctly.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Changed my banner for the benefit of POD's eyes. 



and also for the benefit of flash photography.

:side:

I miss Edge and Christian as a team :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I just want Hardy's babies


Why?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I would like to do some drugs with Jeff Hardy. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Changed my banner for the benefit of POD's eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were awesome :agree:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Changed my banner for the benefit of POD's eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt want you to remove the GIF. I meant for you to make it slower between the banners.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3829377#post3829377
> 
> Truth - Greatness :agree:


No, my new banner is greatness, and you know it :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> I didnt want you to remove the GIF. I meant for you to make it slower between the banners.


I know, can't be bothered to make it again :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I would like to do some drugs with Jeff Hardy. :agree:


While your at it you two can go jump around off things and land on your heads a few times.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Gonna stay up to watch RAW tonight


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hey, hey!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I know, can't be bothered to make it again :$


Send me your banners and I'll do it


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> No, my new banner is greatness, and you know it :agree:


I thought you where going to make a new MVP banner


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Gonna stay up to watch RAW tonight



Matthew, what about your school tomorrow!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Send me your banners and I'll do it


OK, thanks dude 

I'll PM them to ya in a minute.



Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Matthew, what about your school tomorrow!


I'll go to sleep at 10pm, then wake up at 1.55am. Watch RAW, then go straight back to sleep, and wake up at 7.30am. I don't have a school lesson till 9.30am anyway. Its all sorted 

Oh you're been sarcastic :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> I thought you where going to make a new MVP banner


GodFall Superman > MVP

But seriously i am making a MVP banner, found a nice college class room background and grunged it up a little. Im trying to get that same cell effect but its not coming out right.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> OK, thanks dude
> 
> I'll PM them to ya in a minute.


Alright cool


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

You gotta be careful with Hardy when making babies. I hear he botches that up, too.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I find it rather funny and somewhat disappointing that no-one had a response for Delfin in his rant.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NCIH said:


> You gotta be careful with Hardy when making babies. I hear he botches that up, too.


GOT DAMN :lmao

You get rep for that one good sir


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

NCIH said:


> You gotta be careful with Hardy when making babies. I hear he botches that up, too.


I heard that his babies come out with long purple hair, Tattoo's and do botched senton bombs off the hospital beds 2 days after being born :shocked:. Dunno how much truth is in that really .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I find it rather funny and somewhat disappointing that no-one had a response for Delfin in his rant.


Because he's right. The rule is ridiculous.


The HBK/Cena "feud" has been terrible.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> GodFall Superman > MVP
> 
> But seriously i am making a MVP banner, found a nice college class room background and grunged it up a little. Im trying to get that same cell effect but its not coming out right.


You should find a picture of him doing the Ballin! pose.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> I heard that his babies come out with long purple hair, Tattoo's and do botched senton bombs off the hospital beds 2 days after being born :shocked:. Dunno how much truth is in that really .


And an addiction to meth :side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Watching WM 11, with Windows media player on the dashboard with the screen nice and small so I can go on Wef and watch :O I'm multi-talented.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL @ Watching WM 11


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Brye said:


> And an addiction to meth :side:


Aint heard that but It sounds logical.

This spoiler I just found on Jeff's Babies



Spoiler



Jeff's Babies become the youngest kids to be refered to a drugs clinic


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish I was the CEO of Microsoft.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth-


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Fixed WCW's banner. I even gave it a bit of glare


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just got the godfather dons edition and def jam icon in the mail from gamefly.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

All this talk of Jeff Hardy babies makes me wonder if he uses the same style of shagging that he does for his pyro dancing.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> Just got the godfather dons edition and def jam icon in the mail from gamefly.


I heard that Def Jam Icon was not that good you're playing on a PS3 or 360?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth-


Thanks dude, although it doesn't seem much slower. :$

Sorry for complaining.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> I heard that Def Jam Icon was not that good you're playing on a PS3 or 360?


PS3 I have a couple people from here on my buddy list for the online.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Thanks dude, although it doesn't seem much slower. :$
> 
> Sorry for complaining.


I thought it looked a bit slower :$. I'll fix it again if you like


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> I thought it looked a bit slower :$. I'll fix it again if you like


Its not a big deal dude honestly. If you have time to do it I'd appreciate it. But if you don't want to its fine


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao
:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Its not a big deal dude honestly. If you have time to do it I'd appreciate it. But if you don't want to its fine


I'll do it in about 3 minutes once I make another gif.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I may try PTK's banner request, the two people who tried are just awful.
Lookat this http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330104


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :lmao


The guy took the picture a second before Homicide finished posing.

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I may try PTK's banner request, the two people who tried are just awful.
> Lookat this http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330104


:lmao

Oh lord!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'll do it in about 3 minutes once I make another gif.


Mind if I give it a try? :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I may try PTK's banner request, the two people who tried are just awful.
> Lookat this http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330104


One of the reasons I rarely make banner requests.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Mind if I give it a try? :$


Sure go ahead, I don't mind. Thanks


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> The guy took the picture a second before Homicide finished posing.
> 
> :no: :no: :no:


LOL, what an idiot. Props to Homicide form posing though 



:lmao at those banners.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I may try PTK's banner request, the two people who tried are just awful.
> Lookat this http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=330104


 :shocked: WOW and I taught I was bad. What do you think of my Undertaker banner in my sig? it was the last banner I made. :$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Back online.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've been repped 24 times today.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-My computer is being more gay than Billy Gunn and Chuck Palumbo getting married on Smackdown.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: If PTK followed the request rules then realised he could only request one topic at a time he may get more attempts.

Oh and if he spelt _*avatar*_ correctly.

:$ I'm too picky.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I've been repped 24 times today.


I think I need to upload Reppin' Time.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; i really should be doing some work right now...


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: The banner in my sig is my latest.

Truth: Byre I'll do your banner soon.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I've been repped 24 times today.


You Filthy Filthy rep whore. You'll take rep from anybody huh rep whore, you sicken me


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

KIF what you doin' for RaW tonight?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: The banner in my sig is my latest.
> 
> Truth: Byre I'll do your banner soon.


Thanks RaS


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> KIF what you doin' for RaW tonight?


I thought I was going to your house. I planned on calling you soon anyways. What are you up to right now?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-My computer is being more gay than Billy Gunn and Chuck Palumbo getting married on Smackdown.


They were just bi-curious


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Just finished Wrestlemania X-7. Vince and Austin working together and the reaction of J.R. were priceless. I can never get enough of that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I think I need to upload Reppin' Time.


Ballin!

26 times now.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I thought I was going to your house. I planned on calling you soon anyways. What are you up to right now?


watchin' WM11


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Making gifs


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> watchin' WM11


Well I'm coming soon!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Well I'm coming soon!


I'll make note of it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Listening to Breaking Benjamin


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

listening to music


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

The German announce team! Forget the spanish announcers the German announcers are where the money is


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I repped everyone on the last 3 pages that I was able to rep. I just didn't rep Cali or KIF, since they are asking for it in their sigs.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> The German announce team! Forget the spanish announcers the German announcers are where the money is


Spanish Fly


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Nobody has tried my banner request. The reasoning behind this is 1 of the following if not all 3...

1. It's too complicated to resize the pictures I gave.
2. I didn't specify I was giving any points to the best banner.
3. Everybody hates me and won't help me out with anything.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: England are crap at football


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I repped everyone on the last 3 pages that I was able to rep. I just didn't rep Cali or KIF, since they are asking for it in their sigs.


This is an example of a non-believer.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I repped everyone on the last 3 pages that I was able to rep. *I just didn't rep Cali or KIF, since they are asking for it in their sigs. *


Ballin


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

chllin in my beamer listening to ether


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Nobody has tried my banner request. The reasoning behind this is 1 of the following if not all 3...
> 
> 1. It's too complicated to resize the pictures I gave.
> 2. I didn't specify I was giving any points to the best banner.
> 3. Everybody hates me and won't help me out with anything.


Truth - I'd go with number 1, those pics were huge.



KIF said:


> This is an example of a non-believer.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm Here


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Nobody has tried my banner request. The reasoning behind this is 1 of the following if not all 3...
> 
> 1. It's too complicated to resize the pictures I gave.
> 2. I didn't specify I was giving any points to the best banner.
> 3. Everybody hates me and won't help me out with anything.


plush those were bad pics to work with makes it pretty hard.


Plying godfather dons edition


truth repped everyone :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I get repped every 5 minutes anyway.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: England are crap at football


 
sad...sad but true.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I'd go with number 1, those pics were huge.


I was thinking that as well. Which is why I have come up with a better idea for a banner but the problem is I cant request another one for awhile.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I get repped every 5 minutes anyway.


You wouldn't get that much if you didn't have that in your sig.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Derek, wassup?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow...I thought the rep thing would of died after Rajah closed that rant and told KIF to try him.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I like the new FX show, The Riches.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Is this whole rep thing supposed to be a joke or something?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: England are crap at football


Very true.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> Hey Derek, wassup?


Truth - I'm doing alright Brian. I'm going to eat dinner soon, then probably play basketball later tonight.

You?

Truth - Richie, no one attempted your request so I think you can make another thread. If someone did attempt a banner in your thread, then you would have to wait again.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

*Truth:* I got a Man United avatar.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

RDX said:


> Truth- Is this whole rep thing supposed to be a joke or something?


Rep is never a joke.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> You wouldn't get that much if you didn't have that in your sig.


Hmmm, didn't take that into consideration.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow...I thought the rep thing would of died after Rajah closed that rant and told KIF to try him.


When did he say any such thing?

You may download Reppin' Time in the Music Media section now.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Hmmm, didn't take that into consideration.


No, I'm sure you did. Wait, I'll put it into words you can understand...

:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I'm doing alright Brian. I'm going to eat dinner soon, then probably play basketball later tonight.
> 
> You?
> 
> Truth - Richie, no one attempted your request so I think you can make another thread. If someone did attempt a banner in your thread, then you would have to wait again.


I'm just hanging out and making gifs, and talking to ADR via PM.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: My Rangers avatar is sweet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> When did he say any such thing?
> 
> You may download Reppin' Time in the Music Media section now.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3827529&postcount=10


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> No, I'm sure you did. Wait, I'll put it into words you can understand...
> 
> :hb


:gun: Happy Birthday smiley





:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> No, I'm sure you did. Wait, I'll put it into words you can understand...
> 
> :hb


Click here


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> No, I'm sure you did. Wait, I'll put it into words you can understand...
> 
> :hb


:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3827529&postcount=10


I guess he edited his post, but the fact that he has more rep than me makes his post pointless.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I guess he edited his post, but the fact that he has more rep than me makes his post pointless.


Meh, he could always _pillfer_ your rep like he did last time when he _pillfered_ 1000 rep points from you.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Would anybody happen to have a gif of AJ Styles doing his tremendously perfect dropkick?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Meh, he could always _pillfer_ your rep like he did last time when he _pillfered_ 1000 rep points from you.


:shocked: 

Truth: Class in 2 hours...


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: You cant handle the truth :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Meh, he could always _pillfer_ your rep like he did last time when he _pillfered_ 1000 rep points from you.


Did it stop me from doing stupid things last time?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Did it stop me from doing stupid things last time?


You don't need anyone to attempt to stop you from doing stupid things.



RDX said:


> Truth- Is this whole rep thing supposed to be a joke or something?





jax_the_ax said:


> Rep is never a joke.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Truth: Class in 2 hours...


Same. I got a Astronomy test at 6.:sad:


Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Did it stop me from doing stupid things last time?


:no:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331037

:side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I like the new FX show, The Riches.


Yea, so much better than the softcore porn known as dirty

Terrell and Pyro will love this banner


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Sorting out Friday - we break up from school on Thursday and we're all going to Thorpe Park for the day.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

My life amuses me.

Oh look at what I found....http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331042


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-AJ Styles has the best dropkick I have ever seen.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-AJ Styles has the best dropkick I have ever seen.


Bionic Elbow >>>> Dropkick


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching HBK vs Angle, WM 21


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Sorting out Friday - we break up from school on Thursday and we're all going to Thorpe Park for the day.


Sweet!

Me and my mates are hoping to do something like that but we are all skint. 

Probably just be the cinema.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> Bionic Elbow >>>> Dropkick


<<<<< Ballin Elbow


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

DDMac said:


> <<<<< Ballin Elbow


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Macho Elbow Drop


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Ballin Elbow >>> Everyone :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Macho Elbow Drop


Leave the light on. 

I am leaving now, bye all.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Leave the light on.
> 
> I am leaving now, bye all.


Motel 8 we'll leave the light on for ya.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Best 5 dropkicks in the business in my opinion in order.

1. AJ Styles
2. Randy Orton
3. Hardcore Holly(about 4 or 5 years ago)
4. Mark Jindrak
5. Brian Pillman


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Leave the light on.
> 
> I am leaving now, bye all.


Later KIF


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Best 5 dropkicks in the business in my opinion in order.
> 
> 1. AJ Styles
> 2. Randy Orton
> ...


You forgot Austin Aires.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Sandman hit a Hurricanrana at a house show I attended.

First time I've seen him do one.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I can set this as my avatar but the gif gets frozen, wonder what's up with that.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I can set this as my avatar but the gif gets frozen, wonder what's up with that.


It is a pixel too wide.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Maven had a ok dropkick.


I still think I should do a rant on my self. :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Austin Aries dropkick would be in the top 10 but not top 5.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Been a long day, hey guys.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

RaS said:


> It is a pixel too wide.


That is probably why, but it doesn't tell me it's too large and lets you put it in. Oh well.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Maven's dropkick would also be in the top 10.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Sandman hit a Hurricanrana at a house show I attended.
> 
> First time I've seen him do one.


Supposedly Sandman used to be kind of a highflyer using a 'surfer' gimmick when ECW first started, and the year or two of experience he had before that.

Not highflyer as in like Rey Mysterio or something, but you know what I'm saying.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I still remember Raven dropkicking Taker out of the Rumble.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Sandman can pull off a decent looking hurricanrana. If you watch him in TNA. He pulls off a hurricanrana in nearly every match he has there.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Supposedly Sandman used to be kind of a highflyer using a 'surfer' gimmick when ECW first started, and the year or two of experience he had before that.
> 
> Not highflyer as in like Rey Mysterio or something, but you know what I'm saying.


I never knew that.

Truth: That show was great. Raw is coming to Glasgow in October.

I have tickets.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

RaS said:


> Truth: Sandman hit a Hurricanrana at a house show I attended.
> 
> First time I've seen him do one.


He did it all the time in the old ECW.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi refuse.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Super Dragon used to be a high flyer, now he sucks.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I thought I was privilged seeing him do one.

:$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I shall be logging off.

Peace out.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: The Sandman is a highflyer still :side:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I think Homicide broke Ricky Reyes nose at the IWC show Friday.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I shall be logging off.
> 
> Peace out.


peace


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I think Homicide broke Ricky Reyes nose at the IWC show Friday.



Reyes is a tough S.O.B he can take it, cool to see he's still IWC Champ as the guy is good just kinda charismaless. Romero is still better than Reyes though


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm really looking forward to Raw tonight.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I think Homicide broke Ricky Reyes nose at the IWC show Friday.


Damn I told you they where going to work stiff as fuck.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

It was a decent match, I think it may have been cut a few minutes short due to the injury. The ending was kind of abrupt, but with a submission hold like the dragon sleeper and the way they've built it up it's credible.

*Truth:* Ricky Reyes matches usually kill the crowd. Though since it was a somewhat larger crowed this month they picked it up a bit. And it was Homicide wrestling too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I think Homicide broke Ricky Reyes nose at the IWC show Friday.


LOL at the old WWE Title....


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Back.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LOL at the old WWE Title....


They also use the Smackdown Tag Team Championships as the tag belts. Modified with the IWC logo much like the belt Reyes has.

QUALITY!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

John Candy is an American Hero.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> They also use the Smackdown Tag Team Championships as the tag belts. Modified with the IWC logo much like the belt Reyes has.
> 
> QUALITY!


Wow...yea, thats quality.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> John Candy is an American Hero.


Bobby's World > Camp Candy

Believe that.

I never really got into John Candy but I don't hate him. I mean, he's funnier than like Robin Williams or Chevy Chase.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> John Candy is an American Hero.


John Candy was Canadian :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Bobby's World > Camp Candy
> 
> Believe that.
> 
> I never really got into John Candy but I don't hate him. I mean, he's funnier than like Robin Williams or Chevy Chase.


Uncle Buck

Edit - :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> John Candy was Canadian :no:


Canadian Bacon is a good movie.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Uncle Buck
> 
> Edit - :lmao


Classic.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Canadians make me uneasy :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

John Candy is so awesome that we decided to promote him to American.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Canadians make me uneasy :side:


Is that a shot at Pyro?

Truth: I like Canada, I used to live pretty close to the border.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> John Candy is so awesome that we decided to promote him to American.


Nice banner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Nice banner.


Thanks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sucks that Chris Farley and Candy died.


Joan Rivers and Danny Devito should of instead.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Time work on my BTB.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I mark for Farley.

*Truth:* I hope WWE makes a debut or two after WM


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Joan Rivers counts as Walking Dead.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Is that a shot at Pyro?


Yes


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It's heart breaking that my DVD's didn't come in the mail today.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth:

Gonna go and watch Smackdown as I still havent seen it.

Edit: A girl I want to talk to just come on msn, maybe a bit longer online. :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I hope WWE makes a debut or two after WM


I hope Harry Smith debuts I've seen a couple of his matches in Stampede and he's solid in the ring.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: Cowie owes me. :agree:





Flasheh said:


> Yellow rep? Has she been on the Jim Beam again?


I don't drink Beam, its too damn sweet! LOL you were supposed to make it look like it was a real question not a silly request of mine but since I didn't make that quite clear I'll take you off my shit list.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Ive seen Harry Smith wrestle live.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Nice Banner.





WCW4Life said:


> Thanks.












Fixed.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Bowled a 224


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Fixed.


I used to be a Carlito fan before he became more stale than day old bread.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I used to be a Carlito fan before he became more stale than day old bread.


Carlito + *HEEL* = Greatness


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: This is random but.

Randy Orton > Carlito


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Arrived


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito + *HEEL* = Greatness


Most people are better heels than faces that means nothing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Brye loves ashley... I got nothing.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I enjoy Carlitos in ring ability, but recently his storylines/gimmick has been lacking.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Most people are better heels than faces that means nothing.


Carlito was one of the top current heels on Raw. And if he turned heel, he would be again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Brye loves ashley... I got nothing.


lol


Hey McQueen, sup?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Listened to last nights Wrestling Observer Live radio show earlier.


Mick Foley was the guest.


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Truth - Mercury just got released :shocked: 

Wonder why...


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

The fan in my comp is noisy. Does that mean my house is about to burn down?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I doubt it.

I would reccomend you take the cover off and remove the thick layer of dust I imagine to be there.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah the CPU fan is pretty mucky but I don't know how to use the air compressor


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Haidys said:


> Truth - Mercury just got released :shocked:
> 
> Wonder why...


I liked Mercury ALOT more then I liked Nitro.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'm predicting a few "TNA should sign Mercury" threads to get made in a few minutes.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

:lmao @ WWE *NOT* wishing Joey Mercury the best of luck in all of his future endeavours.

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito was one of the top current heels on Raw. And if he turned heel, he would be again.


NOT REALLY.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> :lmao @ WWE *NOT* wishing Joey Mercury the best of luck in all of his future endeavours.
> 
> :lmao


Cold blooded...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao they even wished Rebecca good luck in future endeavors. Wow...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes! Nitro's getting a singles push.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331063

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Cold blooded...


Joey Mercury needs to go out and break someones face!

I'm not surprised they got rid of him though, but why would you would push Nitro solo is beyond me.

Brye I'm not upto much at all, pretty bored really.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> NOT REALLY.


Think of the current Raw heels.....

Umaga
Edge
Orton
Masters
Khali
Johnny Nitro

uhhh..... I can't think of many others. Carlito could easily top them all {Excluding Edge} and be one of Raw's top heels.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Joey Mercury needs to go out and break someones face!
> 
> I'm not surprised they got rid of him though, but why would you would push Nitro solo is beyond me.
> 
> Brye I'm not upto much at all, pretty bored really.


Thats kinda cool I guess :side:

I can make crappy gifs from vids


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Didn't you see the godlike power of Lashley break the Masterlock last week? You actually think that guy has job security now that his whole gimmick is destroyed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Carlito would be a good heel in OVW.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Waiting for a silver ring to come in the post from America, taking so long.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Joey Mercury needs to go out and break someones face!
> 
> I'm not surprised they got rid of him though, but why would you would push Nitro solo is beyond me.


I like Nitro but he's far better working tag matches with Mercury. I thought they where starting to set up a London/Spanky vs MNM feud over on SD.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Think of the current Raw heels.....
> 
> Umaga
> Edge
> ...


All the guys you mentioned besides Masters as well as Cena, HBK, AAE, The Coach, Kenny, Vince McMahon, Orton, Flair, and Triple H all play better heels then Carlito by a large margin.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth: Patiently waiting for new music to download.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Think of the current Raw heels.....
> 
> Umaga
> Edge
> ...


Carlito wouldnt be a top heel on RAW. His push has been halted, and he is just a mid carder.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Carlito would be a good heel in OVW.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> :lmao @ WWE *NOT* wishing Joey Mercury the best of luck in all of his future endeavours.
> 
> :lmao


:lmao He must of left on some Ultimate Warrior type terms.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Think of the current Raw heels.....
> 
> Umaga
> Edge
> ...


Khali > Carlito :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Listening to the Make It Rain Remix!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> All the guys you mentioned besides Masters as well as *Cena*, *HBK*, AAE, The Coach, Kenny, Vince McMahon, Orton, *Flair*, and *Triple H* all play better heels then Carlito by a large margin.


CURRENT HEELS ... And Orton may be turning face against Edge soon..

Also, Kenny can't bring any fucking heat.

and AAE, Coach, & Vinny Mac aren't wrestlers.



If Carlito started spitting in peoples face, like his theme song states, then he will bring some good heat once again. I'm sure if he spit in Ric Flairs face, the heat would come flowing.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth:

I do quite like Carlito, just not majorly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> CURRENT HEELS ... And Orton may be turning face against Edge soon..
> 
> Also, Kenny can't bring any fucking heat.
> 
> ...


Why does it have to be current heels if Carlito isn't a heel currently? Anyway, you admitted yourself that there are around five current heels better then him. So how many main event heels can there be? Not five. 

Vince and AAE are still better heels, wrestlers or not.

Oh and if he ever spit in Flair's face, I'd personally bitch slap him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't enjoy Carlito on my television.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Forgive me CaL, repping people back all the time was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You can only go so far if your gimmick is spitting in people's faces who don't happen to be cool. It's not the deepest gimmick in the world.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Lolz, whatever. People have thier own oppinons I suppose.



WCW4Life said:


> Oh and if he ever spit in Flair's face, I'd personally bitch slap him.


I'd mark out :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao He must of left on some Ultimate Warrior type terms.


He clearly came on to Steph :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> You can only go so far if your gimmick is spitting in people's faces who don't happen to be cool. It's not the deepest gimmick in the world.


Damn thats nearly Quote of the week worthy but I really like the one I got already :lmao

Carlito has spit in Flairs face  someone hasa gif of it and I remember seeing it live.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh Shit?!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Oh Shit?!!


Good thing that will be the highlight of his pathetic career.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> He clearly came on to Steph :side:


I thought him and Nitro were double dippin with Melina :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yet another debate on Carlito?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Good thing that will be the highlight of his pathetic career.


Not the nightclub stabbing of John Cena?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Not the nightclub stabbing of John Cena?


I don't remember this at all.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Thier Jealous 

EDIT - ^ When Carlito first debut on Smackdown, he won the US title his first night, beating John Cena. It started a little fued. Back then Carlito had a body gaurd, Jesus'. It was said that Jesus' stabbed Cena at a bar...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Not the nightclub stabbing of John Cena?


:lmao

I remember that. I also remember getting into an argument with a guy over if it was real or not.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Thier Jealous


Yeah I'm jealous that Carlito has so many world titles...oh wait.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HE SHOULD STICK TO USING THE MIDDLE ROPE


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I don't remember this at all.


It was the night he debuted an beat Cena for the US title, they had a storyline where Carlito had Cena stabbed in the kidney during an altercation after the show in some nightclub. Really Cena went to go make the Marine.

Oh yeah it was Jesus. The best part was how Teddy Long noticed at Survivior series that Cena can apperantly heal from a knife wound and have no scars.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> HE SHOULD STICK TO USING THE MIDDLE ROPE


He isn't good enough for the big boy rope yet.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Yeah I'm jealous that Carlito has so many world titles...oh wait.


 

Neither has Roddy Piper, or Mr. Perfect?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> I thought him and Nitro were double dippin with Melina :side:


Possibly, but what would be a bigger ego boost, doing this...










at the same time as your bigger more attractive mate, or fucking the heir to the WWE's woman?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> It was the night he debuted an beat Cena for the US title, they had a storyline where Carlito had Cena stabbed in the kidney during an altercation after the show in some nightclub.* Really Cena went to go make the Marine.*


Really? They started filming 2 years before it came out?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> HE SHOULD STICK TO USING THE MIDDLE ROPE


Carlito took a great bump there, and really sold the RKO well :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Neither has Roddy Piper, or Mr. Perfect?


Please tell me you didn't just compare Carlito to Roddy Piper and Perfect. :no:


Anyway, you really should check your stats first because Perfect was the AWA champ and the AWA title is considered a world title.

Piper was in his prime during the Hogan era. No one else go the belt.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Really? They started filming 2 years before it came out?


Yeah that was the reasoning behind that wonderful storyline.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad Austin didn't do The Marine.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm glad Austin didn't do The Marine.


Agreed. He could never pull off that roundhouse kick.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Please tell me you didn't just compare Carlito to Roddy Piper and Perfect. :no:
> 
> 
> Anyway, you really should check your stats first because Perfect was the AWA champ and the AWA title is considered a world title.
> ...


Carlito is a growing superstar. Who knows where he will be 2-3 years from now. And who cares?? Not me. I like him now, and I would like to see his near future as a heel.

Why the hell so much hate on Carlito? Just to bother me?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Possibly, but what would be a bigger ego boost, doing this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

You pose a good point


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm glad Austin didn't do The Marine.


He would have carried it on his back and forced it to be great much like his matches with The Rock.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Agreed. He could never pull off that roundhouse kick.


Blackman could of done it.



> He would have carried it on his back and forced it to be great much like his matches with The Rock.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"They got a Hostage... it's my wife. And if I find that sorry sumbitch I'm gonna open a can of whopp ass on him. And that's the bottom line."


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Carlito is a growing superstar. Who knows where he will be 2-3 years from now. And who cares?? Not me. I like him now, and I would like to see his near future as a heel.
> 
> Why the hell so much hate on Carlito? Just to bother me?


Carlito isn't a growing superstar. In order for him to be growing he would have to make some progress which he hasn't done in like a year. If you want to know my opinion on him then watch this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57Hb...video/6a00c2251dc744f21900d4141f9aa93c7f.html


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back from school, whats up?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

gtg peace out


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Blackman could of done it.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


If Chuck Norries made The Marine in 1987, it would still be classified as a great.




> "They got a Hostage... it's my wife. And if I find that sorry sumbitch I'm gonna open a can of whopp ass on him. And that's the bottom line."


You honestly think Austin would care about people physically hurting his wife?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Diesel


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Sup.


I assume your talking to me, . Im doin good. You?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Derek.



> I assume your talking to me, . Im doin good. You?


I'm doin' alright too. Oh, and by the way, Justin's destroying you in the gift war now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Carlito isn't a growing superstar. In order for him to be growing he would have to make some progress which he hasn't done in like a year. If you want to know my opinion on him then watch this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57Hb...video/6a00c2251dc744f21900d4141f9aa93c7f.html






> Dave Meltzer is reporting that The Rock will make his in-ring return at Backlash this year. His opponent will be none other than Stone Cold Steve Austin. Stay tuned for more information as this story develops.
> 
> -Wrestling Observer Newsletter


OMFG


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Hey Derek.


Hi, how did you know I was about to post in this thread?

Weird...

Truth - I'm currently watching Sportscenter.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup Diesel.

Truth: I'm wondering what Vince has up his sleeve tonight.

Hey Derek.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hey Derek.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doin' alright too. Oh, and by the way, Justin's destroying you in the gift war now.


Expect 5 more in the near future. I'll one up that punk


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> OMFG


Don't try and trick me like that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Dave Meltzer is reporting that The Rock will make his in-ring return at Backlash this year. His opponent will be none other than Stone Cold Steve Austin. Stay tuned for more information as this story develops.
> 
> -Wrestling Observer Newsletter


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey, ADR. 



Mr. Perfect said:


> Hi, how did you know I was about to post in this thread?
> 
> Weird...
> 
> Truth - I'm currently watching Sportscenter.


Gut feeling, I guess. 

Truth - Must. Play. God Of War.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Hey Derek.


Hey Jason, what's going on?

Truth - I still don't know if I'll catch Raw tonight. Depends if my friend calls me to play basketball in the next hour or so.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Meh, I dont feel like competing with gifts against Justin


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a feeling Backlash will be great this year.

Foley/Nitro
Taker/Batista HIAC
Khali/Hardy
Umaga/Carlito


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I have a feeling Backlash will be great this year.
> 
> Foley/Nitro
> *Taker/Batista HIAC*
> ...


Can't see that happening, more likely for Judgement Day.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I have a feeling Backlash will be great this year.
> 
> Foley/Nitro
> Taker/Batista HIAC
> ...


You forgot Rock/Austin


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Joey Mercury has been released.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Joey Mercury has been released.


Old news now


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Any reason on why he got fired?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Any reason on why he got fired?


Not a clue, but they didnt wish him good luck in all endeavors


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I wasn't on for 2 hours and now Mercury is released. What the hell?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Any reason on why he got fired?


They needed his paycheque to afford 8 new diva models. It was either fire noseless or give HHH a 0.25% pay cut.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mercury was fired?

Damn, I was hoping for the other half. I'd do cartwheels at that news.   

Maybe one day...

Mercury was useless too though, good fucking riddance.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Can anybody tell me how big this gif is and if it would fit in my sig with the AJ banner?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I have to go to school soon, then work


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: my friend beat me in yahoo chess in less then 4 moves


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

That means you suck. ^^^


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: my friend beat me in yahoo chess in less then 4 moves


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao


he did that twice.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Even my first time playing chess I didnt get beat that bad.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Chess is boring.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Nickster said:


> Truth - Chess is boring.


:agree: pool > chess


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Chess is for extremists, only.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - just added some Tornado/Ruckus gifs to the VIP GIF thread


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Chess is for extremists, only.


for the extremely boring .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - just added some Tornado/Ruckus gifs to the VIP GIF thread


Nice, Hey Will. Sup?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cool, I'm at 7200 posts.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Cool, I'm at 7200 posts.


Nice. I got up to +15 today


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Making this post to see how many posts I have.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3830939&postcount=59


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Nice. I got up to +15 today


Sweetness. Now you're only 10 behind me. 

Truth - :argh:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Didn't The Imperfect used to have a picture of Raven and Sandman playing Backgammon in his sig?

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chess is for people who actually present some sort of intellegence.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Sweetness. Now you're only 10 behind me.
> 
> Truth - :argh:


Colbert tonight.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3830939&postcount=59
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao


He's not watching Wrestlemania because Mercury got fired? Ha. Ha.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Sweetness. Now you're only 10 behind me.
> 
> Truth - :argh:


Yeah, . I'll catch up soon :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Colbert tonight.


It shall be good, like every other episode.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I like this look for some reason. It was just gonna be temporary but now I feel like keeping it. :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Chess is for people who actually present some sort of intellegence.


ouch, that was to me. but i don't like it, not because i lose but because i hate it. in basketball it doesn't matter if i win or lose but have fun.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtvZzJP5774

What a great man.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It shall be good, like every other episode.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Carlito is a good wrestler with great charisma. He just needs to drop the springboard gimmicks.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - It's nice out today (in Philly).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtvZzJP5774
> 
> What a great man.


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-According to somebody I'm a jackass :hb


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> He just needs to drop the springboard gimmicks.


More like Carlito needs to drop being a face period. Oh & Torrie. :agree: 

Truth - Cooking my dinner now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> There was an incident backstage at Raw this afternoon, which resulted in Joey Mercury being fired and Stephanie McMahon being taken to a local hospital. Details are still coming in, but the early word is that Mercury snapped when the creative team told him that he and his partner Johnny Nitro would not be appearing at Wrestlemania 23. Not much is known, but word is that Mercury charged at Stephanie McMahon, knocking her into the side of a desk. He was immediately restrained by the rest of the creative team, and fired on the spot. Vince McMahon is said to be furious at the harm caused at his daughter, who had to be taken to a Chicago hospital for evaluation. Mercury may face criminal charges and possible jail time if WWE decides to follow through. Dave Meltzer will have much more on this situation as he gets it
> 
> Wrestling Observer.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

No way......


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> No way......


Are you messing with me again?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> No way......


omg. no wonder he got fired.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Now the news CaLiGula posted is a holy shit moment. :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

:lmao


:lmao


:lmao


:lmao


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I could see Vince McMahon slowly looking up at him all filled with rage and saying "YOURRRRREEEEEEEEEE FIRRRRRRREDDDDDDDDDDDDD!"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3831050&postcount=67


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That is fuckin tremendous.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> No way......


WHAT DID I SAY!!???


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hopefully she can't ever book again because of this.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Someone needs to make a Joey Mercury banner saying Triple H is gonna kill you.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Considering WWE.com says _"WWE.com has learned that today in Chicago, WWE officials have agreed on the immediate release of Joey Mercury"_ this might be true. Every other time they have let anyone go they always say _"WWE wishes them the best of luck in their future endeavors"._ Plus I've never seen anything about an 'immediate release' before.

Even if that isn't exactly what happened, it apparently wasn't a good situation.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HHH can't do shit with his gimpy legs.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Gimpy Triple H >>>> Joey Mercury


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This HAD to be a sight to behold. Stephanie McMahon on the ground crying, Brian Gerwitz restraining Mercury, and Trips and Vince both just standing there with an enraged look on their face.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3831146#post3831146

Newest thread in the Wrestling Games section. Check it out.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Seems to me that Triple H is gonna have to choke a bitch.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: HHH is going to kill him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Thank god she still isn't pregnant.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3831146#post3831146
> 
> Newest thread in the Wrestling Games section. Check it out.


I will


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pffft I aint buying that shit...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> source: PWInsider.com
> 
> World Wrestling Entertainment will run a Smackdown/ECW matinee house show on Sunday 6/10 at New York City's Hammerstein Ballroom. That was the original date and venue for the ECW One Night Stand event, which was later moved to 6/3 in Jacksonville, Florida so it appears WWE is honoring the date.
> 
> It should be interesting to gauge the crowd reaction at the show as one of the primary factors in moving the ECW PPV was concern over how diehard New York City fans would react to WWE's dilution of the ECW brand since its relaunch in June 2006.


wow:lmao:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I hope Joey Mercury does not go to jail but that Vinnie Mac, Shane-O and Trips beat the holy high fuck out of him.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I really hope it's true just so other crazy stories will come out following it.


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao Thats funny I wonder if the WWE will tell what really happened or just keep it to themselves.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally posted by me



> :lmao @ WWE NOT wishing Joey Mercury the best of luck in all of his future endeavours.
> 
> :lmao





> He clearly came on to Steph


Almost bang on


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hopefully he goes to TNA and starts cutting bitter shoot promos.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Originally posted by me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hopefully he goes to TNA and bitches about wanting back in WWE like Jesse and Kip James have done.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MNMItTeamOnScene said:


> He just has a rather odd voice is all. *I remember when he shouted "Now that's cool" to Carlito during a match. That is great mic skills right there.*
> 
> See, you're rubbing it in to MNM fans right now. What if Finlay or Kennedy got released?


WTF?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoiler



JR is getting announced as an inductee to the HOF tonight.



:hb


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pffft I aint buying that shit...


Who cares if it actually happened? We should just accept that it did and laugh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Unless Austin inducts him, it's meaningless


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

That story has been put up nowhere. So until it is I have decided not to believe Cali


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> That story has been put up nowhere. So until it is I have decided not to believe Cali


True.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> That story has been put up nowhere. So until it is I have decided not to believe Cali


Wrestling Edge



I'm sure he will AMP.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ha I have spoken the truth but now so I don't ruin the moment of me being correct for once I am logging off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Who cares if it actually happened? We should just accept that it did and laugh.


k


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Ha I have spoken the truth but now so I don't ruin the moment of me being correct for once I am logging off.


You're never correct. I just provided a source. Should of left 10 minutes ago to avoid embarrassment.

:ns


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: The dance scenes from Dirty Dancing and Footloose are fucking greatness.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Hopefully he goes to TNA and starts cutting bitter shoot promos.


Charlie Haas cut some damn good promos when he was fired. In JAPW he opened his promos with "IKMF- I Kill Mother Fucker"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

There's already a "Should TNA sign Mercury?" thread :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's already a "Should TNA sign Mercury?" thread :no:


I replied.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's already a "Should TNA sign Mercury?" thread :no:


Wow, its been about 2 hours


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's already a "Should TNA sign Mercury?" thread :no:


wow that was fast.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I replied.


Sweet, I'll check it out now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW, that reply was gold.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's already a "Should TNA sign Mercury?" thread :no:


I called it...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I would enjoy wrestlemania a lot more if they now booked a Stephanie McMahon vs Joey Mercury match.

Another Truth: I just watched the Morishima vs Homicide ROH Title match and fuck the haters that was a good match.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - There is a rumor that NOAH is going to start sending over talent to TNA.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: The gif in my sig took me over an hour to make.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: The gif in my sig took me over an hour to make.


That's far too long for a Candice GIF. Nice work though, your highlight GIFs are awesome.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: The gif in my sig took me over an hour to make.


Really? Did you have to cap various DVDs or something. For those types of banners I just split the parts I want, combine them with EZ joiner, convert them, then cap them


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- ADR, the one you made me must have taken a bit too


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This is great. Under the wikipedia section about WWE Alumni and why they got released for Jeff Jarrett, "Vince McMahon forgot that Jarrett's contract expired and his contract was never renewed."

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - There is a rumor that NOAH is going to start sending over talent to TNA.


I know the New Japan deal fell through and I thought they were tryying to broker a deal with All Japan but now NOAH?

Meh I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I just got back from track practice. Now im sitting on my ass.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I know the New Japan deal fell through and I thought they were tryying to broker a deal with All Japan but now NOAH?
> 
> Meh I hope that doesn't happen.


Someone posted it in the TNA section with no legit source I'm waiting until Gerweck puts it on his site before I believe it. I do think Dragon Gate would be a much better company for TNA to work with though they have so many guys that could fit well in the X division.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Since my banner request didn't really take off I made my own.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :sad:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I just found out Becky Bayless is back in ROH :yum:

Yeah Cide I think Dragon Gate guys would be a better fit for TNA, CIMA, Yoshino, Dragon Kid and many others would be an excellent fit for the X Division.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I just found out Becky Bayless is back in ROH :yum:


Didn't she sleep with Raven when she was like 13?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- Since my banner request didn't really take off I made my own.


Theo Huxtable


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> This is great. Under the wikipedia section about WWE Alumni and why they got released for Jeff Jarrett, "Vince McMahon forgot that Jarrett's contract expired and his contract was never renewed."
> 
> :lmao


Yeah, Jarret is pretty forgettable. 


Watching Prison Break:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- Since my banner request didn't really take off I made my own.


It's breaking signature rules, change it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's breaking signature rules, change it.


Fine wait a minute.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Prison Break is the poor man's OZ

IFL is 10x better :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Yeah, Jarret is pretty forgettable.
> 
> *
> Watching Prison Break*:hb


HIGH FIVE! 

Speaking of breaking sig rules, CLD broke them again :no:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Really? Did you have to cap various DVDs or something. For those types of banners I just split the parts I want, combine them with EZ joiner, convert them, then cap them


I went through about 15-20 DVD's to find the caps I wanted. It was time consuming but I thought it was worth it. I'm making Kristal and then Melina next.



Brye said:


> Truth- ADR, the one you made me must have taken a bit too


Your's took about an hour. Your a good friend so I didn't mind at all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

IFL is dead to me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Didn't she sleep with Raven when she was like 13?


LOL, Not that I know of.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I went through about 15-20 DVD's to find the caps I wanted. It was time consuming but I thought it was worth it. I'm making Kristal and *Melina* next.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I went through about 15-20 DVD's to find the caps I wanted. It was time consuming but I thought it was worth it. I'm making Kristal and Melina next.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your's took about an hour. Your a good friend so I didn't mind at all.*


Thanks man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Will94 just made me LOL in the Mercury thread.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

There we go.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Watching Prison Break which > Smallville and Heroes by the way *waits for Shaun to snap*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Watching Prison Break which > Smallville and Heroes by the way *waits for Shaun to snap*


:agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Prison Break is one of my favorite shows on TV these day but since I'm not caught up on it i'm not going to watch tonight


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Not in a good mood. Currently hoping for one of four things to happen so I can pass off my anger on an undeserving victim.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

This just in from the Observer!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Watching Prison Break which > Smallville and Heroes by the way *waits for Shaun to snap*


See I was going to make you a Rampage banner, won't now


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - :argh:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> This just in from the Observer!!!


:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> This just in from the Observer!!!


:lmao

*Truth:* New avy


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Monty said:


> Truth: Not in a good mood. Currently hoping for one of four things to happen so I can pass off my anger on an undeserving victim.


Such as?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> This just in from the Observer!!!


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao




> Truth: Not in a good mood. Currently hoping for one of four things to happen so I can pass off my anger on an undeserving victim.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Terrell did you see those Human Tornado/Ruckus gifs will94 posted?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :lmao
> 
> *Truth:* New avy


You kept the Cide avy for what seemed like forever and now it's been changed twice in like a day :no: I like the new one though


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Terrell did you see those Human Tornado/Ruckus gifs will94 posted?


I'm about to check them out


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You kept the Cide avy for what seemed like forever and now it's been changed twice in like a day :no: I like the new one though


I gotta stick with one. Missing the Homicide gif already


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That dude in Mac's avy got bitch slapped.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> I gotta stick with one. Missing the Homicide gif already


You gotta keep the same one for 2 months like I plan on doing.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ehhh


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Such as?


Reefers, Destiny, missing the E or Kevin.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You gotta keep the same one for 2 months like I plan on doing.


Bet. Cide's staying longer than Borat. I guarantee it.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Monty said:


> Reefers, Destiny, missing the E or Kevin.


I see


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Ehhh


Your sig is still over. It's like 510x175 and the limit is 500x400.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Bet. Cide's staying longer than Borat. I guarantee it.


Oh, it's on like donkey kong biatch.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Option 5. Suc fucking cess.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Your sig is still over. It's like 510x175 and the limit is 500x400.


If you times what I have to what you have times its under.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3831491&postcount=116

This is a good one.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Tornado is starting to become one of my favorite guys on the Indy scene right behind Danielson.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That MNM guy is now officially a douche in my books.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Reefers, Destiny, missing the E or Kevin.


Try smoking weed with your gf.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I laughed when I heard the full Joey Mercury story


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> If you times what I have to what you have times its under.


You lost me with that one because uhhh, it's not under?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

IF that Mercury story is true, it's gotta be one of the biggest bonehead maneuvers I've ever heard of.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fallin said:


> IF that Mercury story is true, it's gotta be one of the biggest bonehead maneuvers I've ever heard of.


Roid Rage?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Whats up with Mecury?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You lost me with that one because uhhh, it's not under?


I don't know.

People really should make banners for me.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Try smoking weed with your gf.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Roid Rage?


Nonsense. Professional wrestlers do not engage in activities such as steroid taking.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Roid Rage?


Could be.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao


:hb


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Fixed.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


Monty's impression was greatness


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watching King Of The Hill. *thumbs up*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I'm not going to watch RAW tonight. :no:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I heard Prison Break is doing another season they know how to drag shit out.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'm not going to watch RAW tonight. :no:


Why is that?

Truth - I'm tuning in to it, definitely. Last Raw before 'Mania.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I heard Prison Break is doing another season they know how to drag shit out.


That's because TBag will never be caught


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Monty's impression was greatness


Indeed. He was option one. He no showed, but someone else decided to take the moral high ground. Baaaaad timing.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I have a 14 page Industrial Organization test due tomorrow at 2:30 and I haven't started it yet. Awesome.

Probably will wait until after Raw


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

T-Bag needs to stop killing prostitutes.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm here


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's because TBag will never be caught


True he can't die either he just got hit by a car and he got right back up :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Indeed. He was option one. He no showed, but someone else decided to take the moral high ground. Baaaaad timing.


I saw it.:lmao:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I have a 14 page Industrial Organization test due tomorrow at 2:30 and I haven't started it yet. Awesome.
> 
> Probably will wait until after Raw


You always seem to have huge tests or assignments that you don't start until they day before they're due.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> T-Bag needs to stop killing prostitutes.


T-Bag is godly.

I'm not really in the mood to watch RAW tonight and I don't feel like fighting with my Roomate over the TV right now. I'll just catch AM RAW later this week.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I'm the only person here who doesn't watch Prison Break. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I think I'm the only person here who doesn't watch Prison Break. :$


:banplz:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I think I'm the only person here who doesn't watch Prison Break. :$


Buy the first season on DVD it's a very good show.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You always seem to have huge tests or assignments that you don't start until they day before they're due.


I find that I work better under pressure. Or at least faster anways. 

In the end, I probably wind up saving a few hours of actual work time with most assignments. Plus, there is less time to worry about it since I don't usually concern myself until the last minute.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I think I'm the only person here who doesn't watch Prison Break. :$


Nope. I don't watch it either.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Nope. I don't watch it either.


same here.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I put everything off until the last minute.


Everything I've ever done.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I try to get assignments done early, but I usually end up procrastinating until the last day or two.

Just read that Mercury was fired for injuring Stephanie. He better hopes Trips doesn't find him anytime soon.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I feel 4% less agitated.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Buy the first season on DVD it's a very good show.


That's What I did and I'd say it was definately worth it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll look for the first season and I'll more than likely check it out. It's not that I have no interest in the show, but whenever it's on, Raw is on, and that's always my first choice. I also don't think it's reshown, so, yeah.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

So Cali is the only one still doin the rep thing


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

T-Bag is going to get away again


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Just read that Mercury was fired for injuring Stephanie. He better hopes Trips doesn't find him anytime soon.


Did you find it on a news site or just here on WF? I can't find anything outside of this site talking about him hitting Steph.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth: I feel 4% less agitated.


BigRed is gonna cry


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Did you find it on a news site or just here on WF? I can't find anything outside of this site talking about him hitting Steph.


In the thread here somebody posted some news from another site that said Mercury was pissed that MNM wasn't going to be on the Wrestlemania card, then charged at Stephanie McMahon, slamming her into a desk, it said she had to go to the hospital afterwards.

Mercury was taken away by security and fired on the spot. Criminal charges might be placed against him.

Not sure if it's true, sounds crazy as hell.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im back


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Trips is gonna kill you.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> BigRed is gonna cry


Nice guy, but the ignorance in that thread is astounding.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3831670&postcount=124

:side:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I seen that news about him hitting her here, even made a nifty pic of it - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3831501&postcount=117

But at the other forums I go to and other news sites I can't find anything. I'm guessing someone just made it up, but it was entertaining.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Im black


Hey Brye!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hey Brye!


lol, hey mcQueen


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3831670&postcount=124
> 
> :side:


He's awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The guy who posted the news said it came from The Observer, so you never know.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3831670&postcount=124
> 
> :side:


Isn't Pyro a big fan of Regal and Taylor?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Isn't Pyro a big fan of Regal and Taylor?


He must be.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3831578#post3831578

:lmao at the 1st post.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Isn't Pyro a big fan of Regal and Taylor?


I told you 

Truth - Prison Break has been great tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3831578#post3831578
> 
> :lmao at the 1st post.


Yeah, I saw that. I didn't want to dignify it with a response.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, I saw that. I didn't want to dignify it with a response.


I especially loved "Does anyone have a gif of that?" The WWE section cracks me up with all the stupidity to be found.

:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Sheep aren't cool in my book


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just spread some +25 action.

Truth - Raw is about to start.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I especially loved "Does anyone have a gif of that?" The WWE section cracks me up with all the stupidity to be found.
> 
> :lmao


Yeah, I wonder what poor souls have to mod that section. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

T-Bag will escape next season, mark my words. Based on tonight, there's still a lot that they can do next season. Hopefully it's not all wrapped up next week although next weeks episode is going to be awesome.

I know you saw this Diesel:

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=3669&zoneid=13


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I'd love it if you guys stopped spoiling what happened on Prison Break Tonight concidering I'm like 7 episodes behind.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'd love it if you guys stopped spoiling what happened on Prison Break Tonight concidering I'm like 7 episodes behind.


Sorry 

But 7 episodes? I couldn't live with myself if I was that far behind.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Repped back John, after that comment


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sorry
> 
> But 7 episodes? I couldn't live with myself if I was that far behind.


Ahh it's cool, shit happens so i'm not really upset about it. Working at night really sucks when you try to follow a show like Prison Break or a 24 so I have to either get tapes or Download shit a lot


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Nope, I didn't see that. Thanks for posting that link though, AMP.

Crazy news. The joint super show once a year sounds wicked. Wanderlei/Chuck will be Chuck's next fight I bet, after Jackson that is. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I better see a Stunner tonight.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

my next post will be very random


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I better see a Stunner tonight.


I better see Jimmy tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching Raw


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Austin is awesome


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Coach should have stunned Austin.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3831786&postcount=132


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im out, later everyone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Coach needs to start doing the Lariat/Clothesline from Hell.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3831786&postcount=132


Deuce and Domino need to win those titles.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Deuce and Domino need to win those titles.


Batista and Undertaker have been teaming well. They should get the belts.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Batista and Undertaker have been teaming well. They should get the belts.


Makes perfect sense :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Batista and Undertaker have been teaming well. They should get the belts.


They should get kicked in the head.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Ahh it's cool, shit happens so i'm not really upset about it. Working at night really sucks when you try to follow a show like Prison Break or a 24 so I have to either get tapes or Download shit a lot


Damn that sucks. If I miss an episode I'm pretty quick to download it the next day. I remember having to work Thursday's when The OC (don't hate) was on. I hated that shit because it never feels the same if you have to watch it at a later date.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Such an awesome opening to RAW.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Time to flip the channel. ARENA FOOTBALLLL!!!!!

Downed it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Damn that sucks. If I miss an episode I'm pretty quick to download it the next day. I remember having to work Thursday's when The OC (don't hate) was on. I hated that shit because it never feels the same if you have to watch it at a later date.


I'm not gonna hate on ya watching the OC, I've never seen it but the lady who plays Mischa Barton's mom has a "Rich Bitch slutty milf" thing going on that almost makes me want to watch that show.

Going to watch the 2002 NJPW G-1 Climax Tournament, featuring Kenzo Suzuki!!!! Woot!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New addition to my sig.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

^:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^
I like it :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> New addition to my sig.


Awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> New addition to my sig.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Punk got a huge pop.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


>


Bubba will love that gif

Send it to him, maybe he'll pull some strings and get you modded :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Bubba will love that gif
> 
> Send it to him, maybe he'll pull some strings and get you modded :lmao



If it was all Sonic I would probably be made an Admin :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Although I like year 2001 better than year 2000 for WWF. I have come to the conclusion that PPV wise 2000 was the better PPV year.

2000=8 and 2001=5

Rumble 00 PPV > Rumble PPV 01
Rumble Match 00 < Rumble Match 01
NWO 00 > NWO 01
WM 2000 < WM X-7
This one was hard to decide but Backlash 00 > Backlash 01
This one was also very hard to decide but JD 00 > JD 01
KOTR 00 < KOTR 01
Fully Loaded < Invasion
Summerslam 00 > Summerslam 01
Unforgiven 00 < Unforgiven 01
No Mercy 00 > No Mercy 01
Survivor Series 00 > Survivor Series 01
Armageddon > Vengeance


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Bubba will love that gif
> 
> Send it to him, maybe he'll pull some strings and get you modded :lmao


Except for the rep for rep text, that looks lame.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Although I like year 2001 better than year 2000 for WWF. I have come to the conclusion that PPV wise 2000 was the better PPV.
> 
> 2000=8 and 2001=5
> 
> ...


Good thing you've finally started to admit it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> NWO 00 > NWO 01


:no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Although I like year 2001 better than year 2000 for WWF. I have come to the conclusion that PPV wise 2000 was the better PPV.
> 
> 2000=8 and 2001=5
> 
> ...


Didn't I slow down that GIF

and yeah 2000 was better

I made that GIF last night when the whole rep thing started


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- TNA needs to sign every wrestler cut by the WWE.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> NWO 00 > NWO 01


Whats wrong with that? 2000 was the better year for NWO than 2001.

Yes, Movement you did slow down the gif but I have seem to either not have saved it or lost it in my files.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- TNA needs to sign every wrestler cut by the WWE.


aren't they doing that?

your sig lies, Carlito is good period


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Whats wrong with that? 2000 was the better year for NWO than 2001.


01 was a fucking stacked PPV.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Whats wrong with that? 2000 was the better year for NWO than 2001.


Austin/HHH > HHH/Foley.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> aren't they doing that?
> 
> your sig lies, Carlito is good period


My sig simply states that he uses the middle rope. You just drew your own conclusion about it, showing that you subconsciously dislike Carlito.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

That is the only match that had me perplexed but 

A flaming 2 x 4 wrapped in barbwire > a regular 2 x 4 wrapped in barb wire.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Whats wrong with that? 2000 was the better year for NWO than 2001.
> 
> Yes, Movement you did slow down the gif but I have seem to either not have saved it or lost it in my files.


:no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I retract my statement WCW, before I get owned










P1 don't make me do it again 

oh God Jeff is on the mic


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How many people are going to be in attendance for Wrestlemania? 60,000?

Been awhile since there's been a _real_ large crowd for Wrestlemania. Last was 19, I think.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I almost attended WM 19 but was unable to because ticket prices were absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

this promo sucks


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I almost attended WM 19 but was unable to because ticket prices were absolutely ridiculous.


Don't you have a rich grandma that loves you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> How many people are going to be in attendance for Wrestlemania? 60,000?
> 
> Been awhile since there's been a _real_ large crowd for Wrestlemania. Last was 19, I think.


It's going to be mid to high 70,000's actually. It could break the real WM record of 78,000.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Of all people I just saw Kenzo Suzuki win a match in under 10 seconds.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Including the Sunday Night Heat matches the first 4 WWF PPV's of 2001 were as follows...

2:09:50.89=WWF Royal Rumble 2001
1:42:16.38=WWF No Way Out 2001
2:07:10.71=WWF Wrestlemania X-7
1:52:22.43=WWF Backlash 2001

That is the all the matches timed and combined so all of the wrestling action on the PPV's including the matches on Sunday Night Heat. Next is JD 2001 but I am not sure I should start it as of yet because I was supposed to go to my buddies about 2 and a half hours ago but he had to work till 6 and then eat dinner but with it now being 7 I think he may have ditched me. Oh well I can find better things to do.

I choose to ignore KIF's statement.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WM 23 will be the highest grossing wrestling event of all time in the US.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Listening to music


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-It was said that at WM 3 there was over 93,000 fans.

Now honestly who would believe that?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:yum:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

KIF must be really happy to see murdoch.....get his ass kicked


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jackson is going to win.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-It was said that at WM 3 there was over 93,000 fans.
> 
> Now honestly who would believe that?


Dave Meltzer has proven that wrong.

Truth- Ric Flair wrestled in front of 200,000 people once.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-When Kenzo Suzuki fought Perry Saturn on an TNA weekly PPV Mike Tenay said that Kenzo Suzuki's once fought Goldberg in front of over 100,000 fansat a Japan event.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Dave Meltzer has proven that wrong.
> 
> Truth- Ric Flair wrestled in front of 200,000 people once.


Unless he's wrestled in front of 10 people, he aint shit.

Liddell vs. Jackson = Ratings


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-When Kenzo Suzuki fought Perry Saturn on an TNA weekly PPV Mike Tenay said that Kenzo Suzuki's once fought Goldberg in front of over 100,000 fansat a Japan event.


Kenzo is in TNA


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> KIF must be really happy to see murdoch.....get his ass kicked


Jax turned the match and I never saw him get beat down. I just got to see him standing outside the ring though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley got fucked up.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Jax turned the match and I never saw him get beat down. I just got to see him standing outside the ring though.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Eh, they did a decent job hyping up the MITB ladder match during that promo. Atleast everybody got a little say in.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> Kenzo is in TNA


Kenzo was in TNA for one match back in 2003.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

New usertitle. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> New usertitle. :$


I'd like to do this to it


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Dave Meltzer has proven that wrong.
> 
> Truth- Ric Flair wrestled in front of 200,000 people once.


That was in 1995 in North Korea, Benoit, Antonio Inoki and Muhammad Ali were all there too if i'm not mistaken,


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That was in 1995 in North Korea, Benoit, Antonio Inoki and Muhammad Ali were all there too if i'm not mistaken,


You are not.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Kenzo was in TNA for one match back in 2003.


oh


omg I think I like this raw so far


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hahaha, Nitro got the running powerslam!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I just realized I only have No Way Out, Wrestlemania, and Judgement Day 2001 on VHS and that pisses me off because I used to have Judgement Day on DVD but I left it in the restroom at school once. Don't ask me how it happened because I have no fuckin clue.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'd like to do this to it


Only one man throws a left kick like that. 

Did you make that?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, Trey B did.

Truth ~ Vince will book Lashley above everyone except himself.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I just realized I only have No Way Out, Wrestlemania, and Judgement Day 2001 on VHS and that pisses me off because I used to have Judgement Day on DVD but I left it in the restroom at school once. Don't ask me how it happened because I have no fuckin clue.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

KIF, you post in the Video Games section. So go post in my new thread in the Wrestling Games section. Please, and thank you.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Christian just said schmuck sauce.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> KIF, you post in the Video Games section. So go post in my new thread in the Wrestling Games section. Please, and thank you.


I will be there.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth: 

2001 King of the Ring Tournament

1st Round
Jeff Hardy defeated Matt Hardy
Rhyno defeated Tazz
Kurt Angle defeated Hardcore Holly
Edge defeated Test
Christian defeated Kane
Perry Saturn defeated Steve Blackman
Big Show defeated Raven
Tajiri defeated Crash

Quarter Finals
Kurt Angle defeated Jeff Hardy
Rhyno defeated Tajiri
Edge defeated Perry Saturn
Christian defeated Big Show

Semi Finals
Kurt Angle defeated Christian
Edge defeated Rhyno

Finals
Edge defeated Kurt Angle


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Eugene looks like one of those Highlanders now. The bald one, of course. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Donald Eugene >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The Rock's unfunny comedy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Carlito just got destroyed:lmao


I told you!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Why must Carlito suffer


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Why must Carlito suffer


Stale?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Watching Judgement Day 2001


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, I could've sworn I heard the word "talented" in the new divas all grown up video.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Posted in Diesel's thread.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> LOL, I could've sworn I heard the word "talented" in the new divas all grown up video.


You did. It was the only word really out of place in that promo.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Posted in Diesel's thread.


Thanks. I'd rep you again, if I could. :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have given out too much rep in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I still can't get over Donald Eugene. I need that gifed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"The Condemned" looks like the first WWE film that I have an interest in seeing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damn it, JR is awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> "The Condemned" looks like the first WWE film that I have an interest in seeing.


:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> "The Condemned" looks like the first WWE film that I have an interest in seeing.


because Austin is in it and You Don't Know is used in the trailer,


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I can't wait to see Vince bald on next weeks RAW. Should be a good show.

*Truth:* HBK and Cena really need to turn on each other tonight. The whole 'we're friends' type thing needs to be kicked up a notch.

BAM!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Raw shall not be watched by me tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> because Austin is in it and You Don't Know is used in the trailer,


:agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think HBK fell asleep in the tanning booth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth: I can't wait to see Vince bald on next weeks RAW. Should be a good show.


It'll probably be something like when Angle went bald. He'll put on a hat and do everything possible to keep it off him until he finally gets knocked down by someone and they yank it off.



> Truth-Raw shall not be watched by me tonight.


You haven't lived until you've seen Eugene dressed as Donald Trump.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Raw shall not be watched by me tonight.


Well miss a good Raw then.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> because Austin is in it and You Don't Know is used in the trailer,


:agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree:

that will probably be the last good song that involved 50 Cent


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> Well miss a good Raw then.


Not a problem. Its not like I havent missed every Raw for the past 6 months or something. :side: I fuckin hate not having cable sometimes.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Who run it? You know ya acting like ya don’t know. I tear the club up, fo sho.

:side: :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> You haven't lived until you've seen Eugene dressed as Donald Trump.


:lmao

That segment was gold.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Not a problem. Its not like I havent missed every Raw for the past 6 months or something. :side: I fuckin hate not having cable sometimes.


You don't have a good internet connection either?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Not a problem. Its not like I havent missed every Raw for the past 6 months or something. :side: I fuckin hate not having cable sometimes.


Red rep.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

No my internet connection also sucks. I have AOL of all things. How did you know?

Wait what the hell? Why you gonna red rep me?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I predict that Cena turns on HBK after some sort of miscommunication costs them the match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmaoAOL:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I predict that Cena turns on HBK after some sort of miscommunication costs them the match.


I predict a bathroom break.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Cena was booed by half the people and he still got a better reacton than Batista.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I predict a bathroom break.


Make sure you don't blow out an o-ring.

*Truth:* Just ate a bomb 3 meat french bread pizza.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> No my internet connection also sucks. I have AOL of all things. How did you know?
> 
> Wait what the hell? Why you gonna red rep me?


Because I felt like it. I am out of rep though, so I just told you red rep. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Batista always shoots the Pyro off too late goddammit.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

It's all I could afford. I was forced to pay for it myself and now that I have no job it sucks even more. Marijuana doesnt help find a job either.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Batista always shoots the Pyro off too late go*t*dammit.


fixed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> It's all I could afford. I was forced to pay for it myself and now that I have no job it sucks even more. Marijuana doesnt help find a job either.


I thought you could afford to go to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Did you get the rep gif, KIF?


EDIT: I lied.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Did you get the rep gif, KIF?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I lied.


Didn't work.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I imagine the crowd reaction towards the Cena/HBK match will be interesting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> EDIT: I lied.



SURPRISE, SURPRISE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK actually cut a decent promo for once in his life. Didn't know he had it in him.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

BOOOOOOOOOOO

I love it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Super Delfin 
I wish I had a Kwang avatar










:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Awesome atmosphere for this match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SPINEBUSTAH!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Super Delfin
> I wish I had a Kwang avatar
> 
> 
> ...


296 x 400 looks like an avatar to me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dammit I was hoping that gif would work. Let me try something else real quick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

About damn time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

FINALLY.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*marks out*:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

they fixed it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Don't. Spoil. It. Please.

Us Canadians are 15 minutes behind.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Don't. Spoil. It. Please.


YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPENED!!!!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> 296 x 400 looks like an avatar to me.


It's not that hard to resize a picture. Really its not.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I know what happened. 



Spoiler



Superkick?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^:agree:

Why is there more Raw? That was a perfect way to end it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm pretty sure I know what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:agree:

Raw isn't over though. They're going to a commercial and coming back.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh sweet jesus. I must watch now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> It's not that hard to resize a picture. Really its not.


Yet it's too complicated for you. Gonna make him do it...


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Somebody should explain what happened.

Nah its not too complicated I'm just lazy and a stoner. Not a good combination.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> It's not that hard to resize a picture. Really its not.


Red rep.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I should've been more specific. I want a Kwang avatar of him spitting mist. That's all he was good for really, I mean come on it was Savio Vega.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Haha why the F did they need to do that?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They came back from commercial just to show a replay?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

will shawn micheals be the next world wwe champion?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Worst ending to RAW ever.


:no::no::no::no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Waste of time with the extra replay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> will shawn micheals be the next world wwe champion?


Thankfully, no.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wait what? Let me get this straight...



Spoiler



HBK superkicks Cena they go to a commercial break and then come back to show a replay?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hype?

Time to head out. I'll bother you all later.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Wait what? Let me get this straight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Chicago's shitting on Cena.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

KIF is walking home from jax's house now and then he will be back online.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Correct!!





Spoiler



Wow. That's retarded. They spend all this time building up Michaels as turning on his partners, then he never does so you think it's going to be Cena, and then it's Michaels after all, which is what the story expected you to believe, rather than actual wrestling logic.



Unbelievable.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> KIF is walking home from jax's house now and then he will be back online.


In about an hour.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Coach getting a Stunner made that the best RAW since the night after WM 21.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Didnt Chicago shit on Cena last year the night after Mania or something?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

this raw was INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batista beating Cena is a disgrace.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damn, that got me more hyped for the main event of Mania.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey TNA fans Guess What...

***Silence**

I Said guess what?!

*WHAT?**

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3831226#post3831226
:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm gonna laugh when HBK jobs to Cena while the rest of the forum is pissed as hell.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm gonna laugh when HBK jobs to Cena while the rest of the forum is pissed as hell.


I wont be that mad about it. I like HBK and Cena is alright. I'd like to see HBK win but I wont mind if Cena does


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I still am most likely not gonna order mania but I have brought it up a couple times.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> I wont be that mad about it. I like HBK and Cena is alright. I'd like to see HBK win but I wont mind if Cena does


It's gonna be REAL odd for me to have the same reaction as Sharp for once. A sigh of relief that HBK isn't the WWE champion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It's gonna be REAL odd for me to have the same reaction as Sharp for once. A sigh of relief that HBK isn't the WWE champion.


:lmao

Thats gonna be weird

Truth- Logging off. later


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> Thats gonna be weird
> 
> Truth- Logging off. later


Kennedy winning MITB makes up for that though, we'll be so opposite on that. 

Truth ~ The minute Sharp posts about Kennedy winning MITB, I'm red repping him with a Kennedy MITB gif.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Later Brye.

Truth-Lita and Chyna just hugged before the match they had at Judgement Day 2001 and the Sacramento crowd booed the hell out of it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've been repped 46 times today.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The forum is going to be nuts come 'Mania night.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I may not got to watch WM live. :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I've been repped 46 times today.


rep 4 rep?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I believe that all 3 members of MNM will be gone from WWE within the next 6 months starting today with Mercury.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> The forum is going to be nuts come 'Mania night.


does it always?

this is my first mania on the forums


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I believe that all 3 members of MNM will be gone from WWE within the next 6 months starting today with Mercury.


I can only hope that's true but I don't know.

Truth ~ Nitro is my least favourite wrestler in the entire WWE.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Pyro has +44 rep power.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need +7 to break the 9,000 mark.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Just repped Killa Cali.

Truth ~ Cali seriously should've used his name modification priviledge to change it to Killa Cali.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I enjoy my new set up. 



> does it always?
> 
> this is my first mania on the forums


Yeah, the place lags like shit. Think 10x worse than usual.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I enjoy my new set up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the place lags like shit. Think 10x worse than usual.


oh god no

Pwtorrents cheated me, my ratio should be .2 higher now I'm still under I only have 4 days left:sad:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

What the hell is going on?

I have gotten +303 in rep and a gift today.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Just repped Killa Cali.
> 
> Truth ~ Cali seriously should've used his name modification priviledge to change it to Killa Cali.


I'll ask, but I think Rajah said 1 name change per 6 months.


:sad:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

30 minutes to raw.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

truth - I want a dominos pizza


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> What the hell is going on?
> 
> I have gotten +303 in rep and a gift today.


your welcome


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I got 3 gifts last night from my lover. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I'll ask, but I think Rajah said 1 name change per 6 months.
> 
> 
> :sad:


Oh. I thought you could only change it once, period.

Oh well, at least you like it. :hb

Truth ~ From a business standpoint, Hogan vs Rock really should have main evented WrestleMania X8.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hit ya back, Movement.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

PawnX said:


> truth - I want a dominos pizza


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Back.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Adam Bomb should have gotten a main event push.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Oh. I thought you could only change it once, period.
> 
> Oh well, at least you like it. :hb
> 
> Truth ~ From a business standpoint, Hogan vs Rock really should have main evented WrestleMania X8.


Meh, it was billed as the headline so, no biggie :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Shane McMahon fought the Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match twice on Pay Per View.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Hit ya back, Movement.




Logging off now later


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* Punk's Go 2 Sleep looked stiff tonight.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


>


:yum:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Jay Leno.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Watching Jay Leno.


Dammit, It's Monday. Must be Headlines.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I feel like watching some Ric Flair DVD. WOO!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I can't stand the band Alexisonfire.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Later Movement

Truth-Most people believe that the 3 wrestlers in my sig are overrated.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Later Movement
> 
> Truth-Most people believe that the 3 wrestlers in my sig are overrated.


AJ Styles is not, in fact, overrated. He's damn good. He's also Bret Hart's favorite wrestler today.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Dammit, It's Monday. *Must be Headlines*.


It is


Hampers Baby Wipes....with meatballs was the final headline


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* WCW, that tag team champions thing in your sig is great. :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love making banners just not for any one else they never use them another reason i didn't make p1 banner. But no more just for me now. I'm working on south park banners one for each character that like from the show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* WCW, that tag team champions thing in your sig is great. :lmao


Thanks


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I want to cause some problems.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Heel turn?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

when me and pyro agree on wrestling I have a minor heart attack it only has happend a few times.

1. angle
2. kennedy
3. finlay

raw started I love austin on raw.

ARRIVE
RISE HELL
LEAVE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> AJ Styles is not, in fact, overrated. He's damn good. He's also Bret Hart's favorite wrestler today.


AJ is overrated, and that's not disrespecting him or saying he sucks, he just is, but that happens to every wrestler when people start giving them ultimate amounts of praise.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I won't turn heel again until next year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> AJ is overrated, and that's not disrespecting him or saying he sucks, he just is, but that happens to every wrestler when people start giving them ultimate amounts of praise.


Not true. Ric Flair isn't overrated.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-It's cool that you didnt make my banner, Frankie. I dont mind I requested another one but just from Frankie.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Chocolate craving! Must be fulfilled NOW


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I won't turn heel again until next year.


Will you tease a possible turn sometime in the summer, though?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AJ Styles is not overrated at all. If anybody in my sig is overrated it's Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- I want to cause some problems.


Me too but I been banned once and I don't want to make it twice. I'm sure rajah, bubba or pyro won't think twice for banning me. I', sure they will take it easy on you so go for it. :agree:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Me too but I been banned once and I don't want to make it twice. I'm sure rajah, bubba or pyro won't think twice for banning me. I', sure they will take it easy on you so go for it. :agree:


I'm surprised that I have not been banned yet or even had a warning for some of the stunts I've pulled.

Rajah is not really a fan of me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> AJ is overrated, and that's not disrespecting him or saying he sucks, he just is, but that happens to every wrestler when people start giving them ultimate amounts of praise.


I don't know why but I find calling a wrestler overrated disrespecting also calling them a spot monkey. I sooooo hate some one calling a wrester a spot monkey.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have been banned twice and I am not above being banned a third time although I would rather not be because I was threatened to be permanently banned next time I did something.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3833305&postcount=9

If that isn't the greatest post of all time, I don't know what is.



> Will you tease a possible turn sometime in the summer, though?


You better stay tuned to find out.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i been care the whole time, never been banned or warned.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I've never been banned, or warned.

I'm a good boy. :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'm surprised that I have not been banned yet or even had a warning for some of the stunts I've pulled.
> 
> Rajah is not really a fan of me.


Strange I did nothing that bad and I got banned but then again it was by bubba. I remember siag pissing me off and me telling him I was going to ignore him. i guess they took that as flamming.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tony Schavonie's 'stache is the second best part of the Flair DVD.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Strange I did nothing that bad and I got banned but then again it was by bubba. I remember siag pissing me off and me telling him I was going to ignore him. i guess they took that as flamming.


and look where SIAG is now, not a mod anymore, does that make you feel better? if not, i will cuss him out for you.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Strange I did nothing that bad and I got banned but then again it was by bubba. I remember siag pissing me off and me telling him I was going to ignore him. i guess they took that as flamming.


Did you ignore something he said or just him in general? Because that doesn't seem like a reason to be banned.

I would think red repping Meng for having Brett Farve avatar is worse.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damn it, Jeff. Quit threatening to cuss out people.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> and look where SIAG is now, not a mod anymore, does that make you feel better? if not, i will cuss him out for you.


 WHAT?????????? WHEN????????


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Damn it, Jeff. Quit threatening to cuss out people.


i done it a 1,000 times before i should get payed for it. im only trying to help.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3833305&postcount=9
> 
> If that isn't the greatest post of all time, I don't know what is.


Nah, Legend didn't make it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> WHAT?????????? WHEN????????


like a while back. he's a lifetime member now, the guy isn't a mod anymore. you didn't know?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, Legend didn't make it.


:lmao

He requested some really Legend sig a few days ago. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=321899

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SIAG requested to be demodded. So, yea.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

SWANTON!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That's such a Legend banner.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> SIAG requested to be demodded. So, yea.


The more he talks, the more hopeless life becomes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> and look where SIAG is now, not a mod anymore, does that make you feel better? if not, i will cuss him out for you.


You act like SIAG got stripped of his mod powers because he did something wrong but that couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=321899
> 
> :lmao


Awwww, it's missing Finlay. 

I think I'm up for a banner request soon, I hope it gets done by a decent GFX person as I hope to keep it for awhile.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I love how Headliner always kind of pops up whenever someone is gossiping about the members of the site.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish jeffdivalover would cuss somebody out for me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Did you ignore something he said or just him in general? Because that doesn't seem like a reason to be banned.
> 
> I would think red repping Meng for having Brett Farve avatar is worse.


He said me and some other people were morons and I said well I rather just ignore you. Shady was there too he started talking crap then I was banned by bubba for flamming a staff.  why i will never know I tried to talk to pyro he just ignored my posts, emails, pms and messenger pm's. and rajah could care less I told hm a mod had flammed me by pm he said oh well i wish everyone would stop flamming people i;m going to watch tv. I sent a pm to admin he said he would look into he did shit I was pissed that mods could do what ever with out punishment so I crazy that was the same day i got banned. not role model is telling everyone I went mad cause I was not made a mod. I don't want to be mod cause it's too hard and i'm dumb as a bag of shit. sorry for the KKUK post but I had to get it off my chest. I also did a whole 2 or 3 pages on my wikipeda page I called it the nasjayz story.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You act like SIAG got stripped of his mod powers because he did something wrong but that couldn't be further from the truth.


 ^^^^^^^^ i read that stroy frankie. i don't even know why he isn't a mod anymore. im only helping, frankie doesn't like SIAG and SIAG doesn't like frankie.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Cuss out as many people as you want JDL, If thats what makes you feel good about yourself is cussing people out over the internet then go ahead and make yourself feel useful.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Awwww, it's missing Finlay.


For shame.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Did you watch Couture/Liddell 3, WCW?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> The more he talks, the more hopeless life becomes.


:lmao


WCW4Life said:


> I love how Headliner always kind of pops up whenever someone is gossiping about the members of the site.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> SIAG requested to be demodded. So, yea.


That's great if role model leaves I will be so happy. :agree: It would be the greatest thing ever. I remember when he said he hated me and every post shows that I should be banned. on and on until I told bubba then he stopped. Too bad i can't put hi on ignore I hate to be in this thread the same time he is.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> He said me and some other people were morons and I said well I rather just ignore you. Shady was there too he started talking crap then I was banned by bubba for flamming a staff.  why i will never know I tried to talk to pyro he just ignored my posts, emails, pms and messenger pm's. and rajah could care less I told hm a mod had flammed me by pm he said oh well i wish everyone would stop flamming people i;m going to watch tv. I sent a pm to admin he said he would look into he did shit I was pissed that mods could do what ever with out punishment so I crazy that was the same day i got banned. not role model is telling everyone I went mad cause I was not made a mod. I don't want to be mod cause it's too hard and i'm dumb as a bag of shit. sorry for the KKUK post but I had to get it off my chest. I also did a whole 2 or 3 pages on my wikipeda page I called it the nasjayz story.


Haha at the wikipedia thing. Sounds like you got the short end of the stick.

I do worse things daily on here.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have decided that jdl pisses me off.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Did you watch Couture/Liddell 3, WCW?


Yesir. Hell of a blade job by Randy. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have decided that jdl pisses me off.


you piss me off by being a laker hater


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have decided that jdl pisses me off.


We now have something in common. :$

Which means I may have to rethink my position...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> ^^^^^^^^ i read that stroy frankie. i don't even know why he isn't a mod anymore. im only helping, frankie doesn't like SIAG and SIAG doesn't like frankie.


Except you're not helping at all. You're making it seem like SIAG was demodded because he did something wrong in order to cheer up Frankie or something and your story is completely wrong. If you want to take a guys side that's cool but do it as long as you know what you're talking about.

Booo, I can't make another request until Easter Sunday


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I do worse things daily on here.


Such as?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Damn what the hell is going on today? This has got to be the most awkward day I have ever had on this forum.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> That's great if role model leaves I will be so happy. :agree: It would be the greatest thing ever. I remember when he said he hated me and every post shows that I should be banned. on and on until I told bubba then he stopped. Too bad i can't put hi on ignore I hate to be in this thread the same time he is.


Meh, he's ok. He probably doesnt like me like the other mods dont, but its cool.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ric Flair vs. Barry Windham from the Flair DVD is a fucking phenomenal match. It finished with a time limit draw and I hate that kind of finish so I cant give it five stars but it's fucking close.

Basically NWA had an hour long TV show and they dedicated the whole fucking hour to the match. That is awesomeness. I may actually watch TNA if they did that with Joe/AJ on iMPACT. :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Such as?


Ask JDL how our game of pool was.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Ric Flair vs. Barry Windham from the Flair DVD is a fucking phenomenal match. It finished with a time limit draw and I hate that kind of finish so I cant give it five stars but it's fucking close.
> 
> Basically NWA had an hour long TV show and they dedicated the whole fucking hour to the match. That is awesomeness. I may actually watch TNA if they did that with Joe/AJ on iMPACT. :side:


It's definitely a good match, I rated it about ****1/2. Too bad Barry Windham never really got a title run, he was a great worker in the late 80's.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Meh, he's ok. He probably doesnt like me like the other mods dont, but its cool.


I like you


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Ask JDL how our game of pool was.


That was about as bad ass as these servers.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^ ouch. truth: The only person to piss me here and make me put him on my ignore list, is Elvis Presley poster, the guy pissed me off that much. i think he got banned but im not sure.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

There are some mods that like me just too bad the ones who don't have more power.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Everybody here should call 1-800-868-3409.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> ^^^^^^^ ouch. truth: The only person to piss me here and make me put him on my ignore list, is Elvis Presley poster, the guy pissed me off that much. i think he got banned but im not sure.


Yeah, he got banned. Then he came back as 'Mr. Orange' and spammed a few threads. He hasn't returned since. Thank god.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Everybody here should call 1-800-868-3409.


NOT!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea. Elvis got banned, rejoined a few times and spammed up the forum.


AMPLine4Life said:


> I like you


I know. I was talking about the other ones.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> ^^^^^^^ ouch. truth: The only person to piss me here and make me put him on my ignore list, is Elvis Presley poster, the guy pissed me off that much. i think he got banned but im not sure.


I hated that guy he repped me and he rep comment was fuck you ******. :frustrate One of the few times i was called that.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yea. Elvis got banned, rejoined a few times and spammed up the forum.
> 
> I know. I was talking about the other ones.


I like you, too. 

Oh, shit. Wait... :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I know. I was talking about the other ones.


I like you.

Wait... :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

BLAME CANADA!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna bring Luger back soon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm gonna bring Luger back soon.


That's a bold statement.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I like you.
> 
> Wait... :side:


:side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm gonna bring Luger back soon.


Haha.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, he got banned. Then he came back as 'Mr. Orange' and spammed a few threads. He hasn't returned since. Thank god.


thank you, i hated that guy. i remember the guy who made bring back the red socks thread, he spamed too. before i joined here, i only came here to get spoilers for sd then look around then leave. i joined like 1 or 2 months later.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I know. I was talking about the other ones.


I like you.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

My name is Stone Cold Steve Austin and I am the World Wrestling Federation Champion.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> BLAME CANADA!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mac and Diesel: You will be there soon enough if you know what I mean

Pyro: I know you do:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> That's a bold statement.


I can make statements like that because I'm ballin.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I can make statements like that because I'm ballin.


This is true.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I can make statements like that because I'm ballin.


Indeed.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

:side: No mod said they liked me. MMMM :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Jerry Lawler drew the following during an episode of Raw...


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: is it me or has this year gone fast?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll start a fad right now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I'll start a fad right now.


and I'm sure you will get tons of sheep to follow not as many sheep as pyro but a lot. hell even I have one sheep but he's not online right now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'll start a fad right now.


You have one in your sig.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> :side: No mod said they liked me. MMMM :side:


Because none of them do :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Because none of them do :agree:


Buuuurn


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Because none of them do :agree:


Coooooold Blooooded


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> You have one in your sig.


I have one in mind.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I have one in mind.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


>


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> and I'm sure you will get tons of sheep to follow not as many sheep as pyro but a lot. hell even I have one sheep but he's not online right now.


Knightmace? _Oh shit._


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

^:lmao

I'm anticipating this new fad.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I need to know what footage the "terminal cancer" gif was made from.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> ^:lmao
> 
> I'm anticipating this new fad.


Who made your sig?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Because none of them do :agree:


O.R.T.O.N	To the man that I am missing talk to him.. You have always been really cool with me and have been a great poster..<3<3<3


Cide_187	For being a cool person


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Banner makin' biatch #1, Jae. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I need to know what footage the "terminal cancer" gif was made from.


The nWo promo in 02.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Knightmace? _Oh shit._


:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Mag > Lashley


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Truth:* Just got back from Raw at the Allstate Arena. It blew me away. After comparing Raw to an Indy show on the car ride home, there really is no comparison. Raw blew me away tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The nWo promo in 02.


Do you have it? I'd like to make a gif from it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup, Mitch?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Banner makin' biatch #1, Jae. :agree:


And I'm Banner makin' biatch #1028372 :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> O.R.T.O.N	To the man that I am missing talk to him.. You have always been really cool with me and have been a great poster..<3<3<3


Ok...........You two should get a room


Gord, that footage was from the pre NWO promos. May find them on Youtube


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Banner makin' biatch #1, Jae. :agree:


I hate PMing Jae and Miz to make me banners


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hate PMing Jae and Miz to make me banners


MSN, my friend. MSN. 

Much, much easier to talk to them there.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Sup, Mitch?


Nothing, getting ready to go to sleep. I have a doctor's appointment at 11:40 in the morning for my ankle, it's fractured but that didn't stop me from going to Raw tonight. It is going to stop me from going to school tomorrow though. 

What's up with you, John?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Okay I am done posting those now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I need to know what footage the "terminal cancer" gif was made from.


Here it is on youtube.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=osCMDljUuwU

I'll see if I can put it in mpeg. My youtube grabber has been acting up lately.









I still love that gif.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

187 said:


> Nothing, getting ready to go to sleep. I have a doctor's appointment at 11:40 in the morning for my ankle, it's fractured but that didn't stop me from going to Raw tonight. It is going to stop me from going to school tomorrow though.
> 
> What's up with you, John?


That sucks, dude. How'd you fracture it?

Me, I'm not doing much. Just watching the replay of tonight's Raw, and posting around here.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Ok...........You two should get a room
> 
> 
> Gord, that footage was from the pre NWO promos. May find them on Youtube


jealous?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Canadian I tried PMing you my brand spanking new MVP banner but you don't accept PMs. To quote Gregory Helm's old gimmick "Wats up wit that"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Do you have it? I'd like to make a gif from it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osCMDljUuwU


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> MSN, my friend. MSN.
> 
> Much, much easier to talk to them there.


I actually think Miz owes me a banner because I helped him out with BTB ideas even though I don't think he actually went with the idea 

Meh, I'll wait until Easter to make my request and use my Rampage GIF and Holt's banner until then.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Here it is on youtube.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=osCMDljUuwU
> 
> I'll see if I can put it in mpeg. My youtube grabber has been acting up lately.
> ...


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I hope this works because it is quicker than Diesel's WWF Title victory over Bob Backlund.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> jealous?


Of gay e-love, ewwww Hell no. I don't swing that way partner. I likes the vagina


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Diesel said:


> That sucks, dude. How'd you fracture it?
> 
> Me, I'm not doing much. Just watching the replay of tonight's Raw, and posting around here.


Ballin' with a couple of friends on Friday from 4 P.M. till about 8. Landed on somebody's foot. Originally I thought I had twisted it but usually I could shake it off but this one I couldn't. 

Yeah, Raw was great. The only thing I could have asked for besides seeing Austin, Punk, and HBK, was that JBL should have appeared. That probably wasn't a realistic expectation though.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

What would happen if the opponent put his foot on the middle rope? Wouldn't he and Carlito get DQ'd because he was interfering?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Out for the night.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> What would happen if the opponent put his foot on the middle rope? Wouldn't he and Carlito get DQ'd because he was interfering?


How do you think they keep retaining the titles?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> How do you think they keep retaining the titles?


Touché

You know the rope is bad ass just because when someone hits it they turn around and run the other way.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Also out for the night.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I actually think Miz owes me a banner because I helped him out with BTB ideas even though I don't think he actually went with the idea
> 
> Meh, I'll wait until Easter to make my request and use my Rampage GIF and Holt's banner until then.


I can remind him about that next time I see him on MSN, if you want. I'm sure he'll make you one once he has some spare time.

Yeah, I can request again next Thursday. I'm not sure what I'm going to request though, seeing as I got my Rampage banner and my text banner.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't get the middle rope joke. Yeah he does a move or 2 off it, still don't get how it's funny..


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I marked out when Khali obliterated Carlito tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Touché
> 
> You know the rope is bad ass just because when someone hits it they turn around and run the other way.


:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't get the middle rope joke. Yeah he does a move or 2 off it, still don't get how it's funny..


Canadians don't get humor. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't get the middle rope joke. Yeah he does a move or 2 off it, still don't get how it's funny..


It's just making fun of Carlito in general in a over the top way.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Metal Gear Solid is an extremely boring video game series, half of it is cutscenes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't get why the middle rope is funny just because he does a move off it though? It'd be funnier to make fun of his....I dunno, hair, or something.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Metal Gear Solid is an extremely boring video game series, half of it is cutscenes


I concur. It's more like watching a movie then playing a game.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Of gay e-love, ewwww Hell no. I don't swing that way partner. I likes the vagina


what about the love you and marcus had and your little fight did you ever kiss and make up? He showed me the lover letters and poems you sent him. never knew that side of you.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't get why the middle rope is funny just because he does a move off it though? It'd be funnier to make fun of his....I dunno, hair, or something.


Because it's all he has. Beyond that he's just a generic wrestler. All I hear people talk about now is his middle rope moves.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Metal Gear Solid is an extremely boring video game series, half of it is cutscenes


i agree, its so damn boring!! I WANT ACTION...:agree: 


the game looks good tho. ALWAYS. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Guess I'm the only one that finds the middle rope stuff hilarious.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

***BANG***

SNAKE?!...SNAKE!!!!!

:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Noticed a few old posts I have to reply to.



Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Canadian I tried PMing you my brand spanking new MVP banner but you don't accept PMs. To quote Gregory Helm's old gimmick "Wats up wit that"


What? Yes I do, I didn't turn them off. Try again.



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osCMDljUuwU


I can't do anything off Youtube, I don't know how. I'd have actually needed a WMV or something.

Nevermind.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3833633#post3833633

AMP maybe you should take a look at that:side:

I really dont see why the results need to be posted...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Guess I'm the only one that finds the middle rope stuff hilarious.


Nah, I've got six reps about it today.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> what about the love you and marcus had and your little fight did you ever kiss and make up? He showed me the lover letters and poems you sent him. never knew that side of you.


I AM NOT A FRUIT BOOTY:cuss: I loves the pussy and the pussy loves me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Nah, I've got six reps about it today.


I got 46 reps today.




Watching the Colbert Report.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I AM NOT A FRUIT BOOTY:cuss: I loves the pussy and I wish pussy loves me.


*Fixed*


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *CaLiGula*
> Guess I'm the only one that finds the middle rope stuff hilarious.


Nope it's greatness :agree:



> Originally Posted by *Lord Alabaster Holt*
> I AM NOT A FRUIT BOOTY I loves the pussy and I wish pussy loves me.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I got 46 reps today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did u rep 4 rep?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> *Fixed*


Get murdered


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I can remind him about that next time I see him on MSN, if you want. I'm sure he'll make you one once he has some spare time.
> 
> Yeah, I can request again next Thursday. I'm not sure what I'm going to request though, seeing as I got my Rampage banner and my text banner.


It's all good. No sense in bothering him or anything when it's not a big deal to wait just over 2 weeks. Plus I owe it to Holt to use his for at least a week or so 

Get Couture.

Thanks Headliner.

Edit: He posted it in the S&H thread, nothing I can do


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton winning MITB >>> middle rope jokes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331184

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

I'm mad that 0-Newbie though as opposed to what I originally suggested.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I AM NOT A FRUIT BOOTY:cuss: I loves the pussy and the pussy loves me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> did u rep 4 rep?


*NOPE​*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331184
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> I'm mad that 0-Newbie though as opposed to what I originally suggested.


That's awesome. I'm jobbing to Jarrett.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> That's awesome. I'm jobbing to Jarrett.


Dude, 0-100 was supposed to be "Joe Kills All"  I guess not enough people would get the reference though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dude, 0-100 was supposed to be "Joe Kills All"  I guess not enough people would get the reference though


That would have been the best thing ever.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Speaking of JKA when was the warzone suppose to start?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


>


Nice insult coming from a guy who felt the need to make his own wiipedia page

Oh shit


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'm pissed they took off the JoeKillsAll usertitle


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Nice insult coming from a guy who felt the need to make his own wiipedia page
> 
> Oh shit


I remember that :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Thanks Headliner.
> 
> Edit: He posted it in the S&H thread, nothing I can do


I posted it since you could probably answer him about posting the results. I dont see why he cant just go to another site and check the results.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Nice insult coming from a guy who felt the need to make his own wiipedia page
> 
> Oh shit


:agree: 
Sure is. 















just to make sure because I'm really slow you do know I'm just joking with you?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dude, 0-100 was supposed to be "Joe Kills All"  I guess not enough people would get the reference though


Probably because some people took offense to it. Like the guy who posted first in the new usertitle thread.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: maybe when people get banned they should put joe kills all and not moron.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: maybe when people get banned they should put joe kills all and not moron.


That would be perfect.



mania might be decent this year.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Probably because some people took offense to it. Like the guy who posted first in the new usertitle thread.


Jumping off Roofs was my original 0-100 but I decided to bump it up in favor of Joe Kills All. It's all good, at least my idea was welcomed


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> That would be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> mania might be decent this year.


Thank you 

true, but i think it will be better then last year.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I didn't even know Mania was this weekend. 

This card is a serious turn off for me as I don't have the desire to see any match aside from MITB and even that looks predictable.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to finish watching raw then go to sleep, bye frankie, AMPLine4Life, headliner and everyone else.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I didn't even know Mania was this weekend.
> 
> This card is a serious turn off for me as I don't have the desire to see any match aside from MITB and even that looks predictable.


:agree: Looks like the worst card in mania history.

Night Jeff.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: My niece only rings when she wants something.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> This card is a serious turn off for me as I don't have the desire to see any match aside from MITB and even that looks predictable.


I want to make sure your prediction is right.

Orton or Kennedy? ~_~


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I love my usertitle


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My usertitle should be a default.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Truth: My niece only rings when she wants something.


Thats not right.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope HBK and Taker win as for MITB I hope one of the hardys or punk win if it's kennedy I might not be on these forums for at lest a month. With all the sheep going crazy .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I want to make sure your prediction is right.
> 
> Orton or Kennedy? ~_~


Kennedy. I still think there's hope for Orton but Kennedy will most likely win.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I want to make sure your prediction is right.
> 
> Orton or Kennedy? ~_~


CM Punk Silly mofo

New banner AND usertitle, who loves it


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner said:


> Thats not right.


Its never money but most of the time its to use my internet or mind her daughter or something. She annoys me. Rang to complain last week her car was going to cost $300 to fix when last time I had mine fixed it cost near on 3 grand. Complains she doesn't get free health care welcome to my world for the past six years honey:frustrate 

At least I have calling number display so I don't have to answer.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I noticed Orton pinned Hardy tonight, not Kennedy.






Finlay said:


> Verbal diahhrea


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> CM Punk Silly mofo
> 
> New banner AND usertitle, who loves it


ice banners what do you think of my taker banner. I keep trying to get better but I just can't that's why I don't do requests.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> CM Punk Silly mofo
> 
> New banner AND usertitle, who loves it


I like the banner, once again very you.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm still thinking about the VBookies and what to beat on, don't want to be screwed


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Wondering if anyone knows the movie my usertitle is from


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Wondering if anyone knows the movie my usertitle is from


John Cena? He was The Prototype in OVW


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching The Sopranos.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Truth: I'm still thinking about the VBookies and what to beat on, don't want to be screwed


I would say betting on Lashey is a safe bet, even though if you win you'll only get 1/3 what you bet.

I bet 500 on MVP because I'm sure he's going to win. It looks like Benoit is going to drop the U.S. title on two consecutive wrestlemanias.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> John Cena? He was The Prototype in OVW


WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Wondering if anyone knows the movie my usertitle is from


Superman 8


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Its never money but most of the time its to use my internet or mind her daughter or something. She annoys me. Rang to complain last week her car was going to cost $300 to fix when last time I had mine fixed it cost near on 3 grand. Complains she doesn't get free health care welcome to my world for the past six years honey:frustrate
> 
> At least I have calling number display so I don't have to answer.


That sucks. I dont know how to get rid of people like that besides to avoid them. But its your niece:sad: Dont pick him the phone for a week and see how that goes. Kidding of course


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth-Listening to Heenan and Cornette shoot.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> Superman 8


you are also wrong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> CM Punk Silly mofo


If you truly think an Indy guy is going to waltz in to the big leagues and take a guaranteed world title shot then you're sadly mistaken, especially with how shaky Punk has been handled. One week he looks like they're going to push him, the next week it looks like it's completely dead.




> Kennedy. I still think there's hope for Orton but Kennedy will most likely win.


Good to see we're on the same page.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Is it from "Ready to Rumble"?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Wondering if anyone knows the movie my usertitle is from


superman part 27?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Cowie said:


> Its never money but most of the time its to use my internet or mind her daughter or something. She annoys me. Rang to complain last week her car was going to cost $300 to fix when last time I had mine fixed it cost near on 3 grand. Complains she doesn't get free health care welcome to my world for the past six years honey:frustrate
> 
> At least I have calling number display so I don't have to answer.



Telemaketer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's from Fear And Loathing....Jeez.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Is it from "Ready to Rumble"?


That was my next guess.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> superman part 27?


:no: 



Raoul Duke in Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas said:


> : There he goes. One of God's own prototypes. Some kind of high powered mutant never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Never seen it. Don't really care to either.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to play the godfather the dons edition on the ps3 I don't like ignore nasjayz time on the forums. laters.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I saw The Way Of The Gun tonight, which has a guy that was in Fear and Loathing.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

The opening scene in that movie has one of the greatest movie lines EVER



Derek_2k4 said:


> Never seen it. Don't really care to either.


You are no longer cool in my book


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You are no longer cool in my book


ok.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I'm going to play the godfather the dons edition on the ps3 *I don't like ignore nasjayz time on the forums.* laters.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331059

:lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> I'm going to play the godfather the dons edition on the ps3 I don't like ignore nasjayz time on the forums. laters.



Dude, what the fuck?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331059
> 
> :lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow......just.....wow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wow......just.....wow.


What's sadder is that there's no proof he's lying. He's PROBABLY lying, but it's not like it never happens, it does.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331059
> 
> :lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331059
> 
> :lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I guess he really wanted to get banned.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I saw *The Way Of The Gun* tonight, which has a guy that was in Fear and Loathing.


My fav line from that movie



> Parker: Shut that ****s mouth or I'll come over there and fuckstart her head!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> What's sadder is that there's no proof he's lying. He's PROBABLY lying, but it's not like it never happens, it does.


He's a moron, plain and simple. If it happened, keep it to yourself.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> My fav line from that movie


It's a pretty good movie. The big shoot out at the end was awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's a moron, plain and simple. If it happened, keep it to yourself.


Oh, I agree, but some people have that kinda I wanna let people know how sick I am mentality.

Like I said he's probably lying but it is over the net and it does happen somewhere and some people do have that mentality but it's really not likely.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need a Meadow Soprano banner.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I suddenly have the urge to make a Favorite movie/tv quotes thread


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Tired.

Night everyone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Tired.
> 
> Night everyone.


later:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

EPW! EPW! EPW!
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331188


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m38NUOPqmO0

Virgil @ Wonder Con 2007!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Headliner said:


> EPW! EPW! EPW!
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331188


His sig cracks me up every time I see it.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* If you haven't seen this video intro countless times you aren't an old school WWF fan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Ijp3tJnWc


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :lmao


But I don't and I don't like talking to myself.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Airplane spin BAH GAWD he can't tell up from down!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Airplane spin BAH GAWD he can't tell up from down!


I watched the vid. I was gonna make a gif of that too. Classic.


NasJayz™ said:


> But I don't and I don't like talking to myself.


Then talk to people and start up interesting convos.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just had breakfast. H everyone.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Airplane spin BAH GAWD he can't tell up from down!


The ref's little dance thing is brilliant :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I taught raw was pretty good even if I saw the ending coming from 20 miles away. I loved the segement when all the members of the MITB match were in the ring together. I wounder if matt is still bitter or was that kayfabe? I swear most people I like people on here don't like and vice versa. I'm going to say a few of my wrestling opinions if any one agrees that would be shocking.
1. HBk would be great as champion again.
2. cm punk winning MITB would rule.
3. mania card sucks ass.
4. raw's best is cena, hbk and jeff hardy
5. raw is more entertaining and watchable then boredown.
6. jeff hardy > edge
7. wwe spinner belt should go away
8. jbl should just go away ( I really don't mind him just seeing certin people talking about him acting like he's Jesus make me sick I see over 200 jbl post's a day.)
9. announcing cole > jbl
10. steriod freaks as champions suck ( lashley and batista) also cena 10 year title reign should end.


Hello mysteriorocks619 

strange I just started posting again and this thread died this is the 16th time this week. :side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi Frankie, how are you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Hi Frankie, how are you?


I'm doing ok how about you?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm fine, but I have school in 5 minutes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> I'm fine, but I have school in 5 minutes.


That sucks . Where I am it's midnight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> That sucks . Where I am it's midnight.


You still up until it's midnight??? Man, the latest for me was about 11:45 pm

Cya Tom


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

just had some cookies and cream ice cream. :yum:


yeah I can stay up 2 or 3 days in a row.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WWE needs more classic matches! 

Like..

*ULTIMATE SUBMISSION MATCH*
PIZZA Vs. HAMBURGER

*Hamburger*-TAP OUT, Pizza!!
*PIZZA-*No Way Hamburger!!

:agree:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> just had some cookies and cream ice cream. :yum:
> 
> 
> yeah I can stay up 2 or 3 days in a row.


Cool man, and I also don't usually eat ice-cream during the night but we all have different appetites.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> WWE needs more classic matches!
> 
> Like..
> 
> ...


I don't know what your smoking but can i have some?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> I don't know what your smoking but can i have some?


I DON'T Smoke... Sorry.:agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> I DON'T Smoke... Sorry.:agree:













Have you seen the wrestling match Table vs ladder?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-First post in this thread in 30 minutes.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: WF is flat.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Just got in from college because I left early, looks like there isnt many people around at the moment.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Lee!

I haven't seen you in ages, what's happening?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Mate. 

Im going good thanks, been doing alot of work/college.

How are you?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah I'm great as well, just been really busy with sports, school etc lately. The only thing that's been pissing me off is the amount of homework we're doing this year. Last year we had basically none, this year we have quite a bit to do like every night.

Truth-I haven't posted in Word Games regularly for a while now, probably two months or so.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Home from school with a chest infection :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - During Australian Evenings no one is often online.

Truth - Hey Lee. I haven't seen you in a while either.

Truth - The new Wembley looks wicked.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey to the both of you.

Truth: Im going to the new Wembley to see Metallica in a few months, cant wait.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - The new Wembley looks wicked.


It looks good but its a bit bland IMO. They need to add something inside the stadium so that it stands out. Looks just like the Emirates. Maybe some English flags and pictures of players.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - *During Australian Evenings no one is often online.*


Which pisses me off because that is the only time I ever come on here, whenever it's inactive.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I come on at all random times really.

I dont mind it when its not active, when this thread moves really fast its hard to keep up.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-The only times I ever come on WF are from 7:30 onwards usually. I'm a night owl when it comes to using the internet.:side:

More truth-I'm ordering WM on Sunday, even though the card doesn't look _that_ great it should still be a decent show.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I NEED a WrestleMania stream.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Dont have sky but hope to watch it at someone elses house.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I NEED a WrestleMania stream.


Or you could just order it?

Truth-WM is the only PPV that I order *every* year, no matter what. For all of the other ones, I judge the card first, but WM is usually always an entertaining show and I find it worth the money.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: My 51st post in this thread.

I have over a 1000 in some of the other ones.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Or you could just order it?


Nah, its a rip off. We get some of the PPVs for free but then have to pay £15 for some. If I don't get a stream I'll just download it.

I'm so cheap :$

Truth: I have 169 posts in this thread :hb


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'll just download Mania. That way I can skip the segment I don't want to watch. I really like wrestling but PPV's just cost too much; $30 AU. I used to chip in with my friends but they're not into wrestling anymore and even then, it was too much IMO.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't ordered WM yet, I'm sure I will, I won't feel hyped for it untill I actually order it, so maybe I should do it soon....


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-WM will probably be the only PPV I order this year.

Truth-I'm not feeling that hyped up for WM compared to usual, I've only watched like 3 WWE shows in the past month leading up until WM, two SD's and one Raw.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I dont mind shedding my money for it, probably be split with a few mates though.

Im looking forward to it but I was more hyped for WM 22.

Still exited though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was really hyped for WM22, and it was better than I was expecting.

I'm not at all hyped for this one, and I expect it to be shit.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I feel the same way but it might be alright.

I cant believe Kane Vs Khali is on the card, thats bathroom break time.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: The only WM matches I care about are MITB and slighty The Battle Of The Billionaires. I don't expect HBK to beat Cena either so that match will suck. Plus I don't get hyped for any Batista matches.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Do NTL/Virgin media still have sky box office?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Ben Stiller is a funny man.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Michaels/Cena is probably the ony match I'm really looking forward to. Lashley/Umaga should be entertaining too but the rest are a little disappointing IMO. I suppose the MITB will be good too but I can't help but think they could do something better with the superstars in it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> Do NTL/Virgin media still have sky box office?


No, I don't think so.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> No, I don't think so.


Bollocks, 5 hours of download for me then.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> Bollocks, 5 hours of download for me then.


Someone usually uploads all of the matches seperately, so you can just watch the ones you want to.

I hope anyway :$


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-Benoit/MVP will be the best match of the night wrestling wise, but BOTB or MITB will be the best match entertainment wise. Both of the title matches could be ok, but the results are so predictable IMO and that really takes away from the matches.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Time for some lunch.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I disagree that the results are predictable. My guesses would be Cena and Taker to walk out as Champs but I'm really not too sure TBH.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I disagree that the results are predictable. My guesses would be Cena and Taker to walk out as Champs but I'm really not too sure TBH.


Do ya like my new usertitle


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

The main events for this year's WM are far more predictable than what they should be. I also think that the BOTB, Originals vs Extremists, Benoit/MVP and MITB seem pretty predictable unless I'm mistaken.

I'll order it for the quality of the show, it might be alright quality wise it just won't have that surprise or "wow" factor.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

The only predictable ME match is the whole Umaga/Lashley thing. Everything else can go either way in my opinion.

*Truth:* I walked by my public speaking class and noticed they were giving speeches today. I didn't think it was until Thursday so I didn't go in. I'm going to lie to my teacher and send him an e-mail bullshitting about my car or something so I don't lose points for attendance hopefully.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Do ya like my new usertitle


I do but us Liverpool boys have to stick together against evil like DavidEFC for example.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I never order PPVs. I can't justify spending $40-50 a month when I can wait about 4 weeks and pick it up for $15-20 on DVD.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I do but us Liverpool boys have to stick together against evil like DavidEFC for example.




and Man Utd Fan aswell :evil:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Do ya like my new usertitle


Ha, too bad Riise's left foot isn't in touching distance of van Persie's 

Truth - Man Utd Fan's bias is bigger than the freaking sun. His opinion in a nutshell is: Everything about Liverpool is bad, everything about United is great. He also puts too much emphasis on form. Sure, Rooney hasn't had a great season but he's still going to be a freaking legend at the club no doubt. Like all young players he just needs the time to mature because I guarantee he's got the talent.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - I never order PPVs. I can't justify spending $40-50 a month when I can wait about 4 weeks and pick it up for $15-20 on DVD.


Watching it live > DVD

Though I'll agree PPV is too damn expensive. That's why I download most of them.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Ha, too bad Riise's left foot isn't in touching distance of van Persie's


Because he's too far ahead of RVP to touch


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Showed up.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Man, it's quiet around here today.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ The weather is awesome in NY today.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

This thread is always dead at this time of day.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Truuuth-i am currently listening Stone Sour, Old & New! Songs


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Going out to play football and enjoy the sun in a few minutes. The weather has been awesome the past couple days.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I am in college still late one tonight .

^^It has been great. Sup with you anyways?.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Weather is nice here also, but the friends that I go out and play sports with are either working or addicted to fucking Gaylo 2.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The person who made that _"Who's better Andre or Khali"_ thread should be banned for being retarded enough to make a thread asking such an obvious question. Well to anyone who has watched wrestling for more than a week.

Like you could have never even seen Andre wrestle and just assume he's better.

That said, I think there's a place in WWE for guys like Khali.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> That said, I think there's a place in WWE for guys like Khali.


The Dumpster or ECW.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> The Dumpster or ECW.


I'd like to see him on commentary with JBL, that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I like Khali, I get more entertainment out of him than most of the roster at this point.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I like Khali, I get more entertainment out of him than most of the roster at this point.


Last night when I though Flair was about to get jobbed hardcore to him was the first time I was a little pissed. But since Carlito came out and took an ass kicking it worked out alright.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Another thread in the WWE section had Batitsa vs Finlay who is the better wrestler. It took me about 3 weeks on these forums to realize to be very selective in the WWE section. I mean I have already seen threads doen three times and i have been here for two and half months or so.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm really starting to lose my temper.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331270


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

My friend does a good Khali impression thou. He just mumbles and yells Khali while raising his arms, you'd have to see it to get the idea, he was pulling it off in Buffolo Wild Wings yesterday. 2 for 1 burgers yesterday it was AWWESOME!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I'm really starting to lose my temper.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331270


Yea, can't wait until Mania is over

Truth: Doing some cleaning, will probably make a few banners later, I've caught the bug big time


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=72399

That dude is awesome.



> Yea, can't wait until Mania is over
> *
> Truth: Doing some cleaning, will probably make a few banners later, I've caught the bug big time*


Meadow?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, can't wait until Mania is over
> 
> Truth: Doing some cleaning, will probably make a few banners later, I've caught the bug big time


LOL not if Cena and Batista both win. It will be filled with "OMG Cena/Batista won" threads.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Batista wins, I'll be pissed on so many levels....


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^I said it when rumors were just coming out, I just do not see Vince letting Batista end the streak. Vince didn't even want to put the title on Taker until Hayes convinced him to


POD said:


> LOL not if Cena and Batista both win. It will be filled with "OMG Cena/Batista won" threads.


It would be chaos if Batista won, Cena retaining won't be that big of a deal IMO


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well seeing as I'll be going to bed when the show finishes and not getting up for another three hours, hopefully I won't have too much to do.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What's the point of sleeping for 3 hours?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> What's the point of sleeping for 3 hours?


It's better than nothing. I got about 3 1/2 hours in last night and am feeling okay. Probably will wind up taking a (weed) nap after class though.

Getting up is tough, but once you get moving around it's not bad.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

It is wierd most say weed puts you to bed but it really has never had that effect on me for a long while. It is probably just how used my system is too it.

I can function with 3 hours sleep but it means I probably have to go to sleep earlier the next night or sleep a bit after I eat my supper or some shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> It is wierd most say weed puts you to bed but it really has never had that effect on me for a long while. It is probably just how used my system is too it.


It doesn't always put me down. Actually we usually fire a blunt before we play hockey. But if you're already a bit drowsy, it does the trick, for me at least.

But I usually have problems sleeping anyway so maybe it's more of a mental thing.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Meadow?



How about no


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I could totally crush out a 20 piece McNugget with sweet and sour sauce right now.

Even if it's some kind of processed chicken by-products it tastes good as hell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - My day just got worse, found out the Saturday Tickets for Reading Festival are sold out. They better put some more on sale.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> How about no


You owe me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I could totally crush out a 20 piece McNugget with sweet and sour sauce right now.


:yum:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: May ask Rajah to take the Lord off my username, just doesn't seem to click


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just made a bet on one of the main events for Mania, a little while ago.

After what happened last night. It should be clear as day who is winning the Cena vs. HBK match.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ How do you figure that? Who is winning in your opinion?

*Truth:* McDonald's sweet and sour sauce is the best of all fast food restaurant sauces.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I hope Doug Basham's 'the Bashman' gimmick doesn't get forgotten by fans of crappy wrestling. His entrance video had like 2 clips played over and over since he only wrestled like 3 matches on TV with the gimmick.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> /\ How do you figure that? Who is winning in your opinion?


It's simply always a thing in wrestling for the most part with who gets the advantage during the last week in the feud is NOT winning the PPV match.

I believe Cena has this without a doubt.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> It's simply always a thing in wrestling with who gets the advantage during the last week is NOT winning the PPV match.
> 
> I believe Cena has this without a doubt.


I wouldn't base it just on that though. I mean, it's not like they couldn't have HBK get the win, go totally heel on Cena, and set up an ongoing feud for the next Raw PPV.

Though I think Cena is getting the win too myself. But I still believe HBK might be booked to be the champ since there aren't many people left for Cena to face. You have Orton, that's about it.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi everyone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK has 0% chance of winning. He's nothing more than HHH's replacement. If HHH was around, he'd probably just be in the MITB match. Cena is the most pushed man in the company, and he hasn't beat HBK one on one, but everyone else, this is what completes his record.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HHH would of gone over Cena, if he wasn't hurt, he wouldn't job 3 WM main events in a row, nor should he. But after Raw, I don't even have the slightest doubt that Cena is going over HBK.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ WM 23 has potential to have the best match results to a WM ever. Doesn't mean it will, but potentially Kennedy wins MITB, Cena beats HBK, Taker beats Batista, and Austin shaves Vince bald.

I'm loving that like McDonalds. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: May ask Rajah to take the Lord off my username, just doesn't seem to click


No one ever called you that anyway. Except for a few noobs.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Downloading Raw, averaging 300 from megaupload. This pleases me somewhat. 

Truth: I feel like a right dickhead.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cena should quit wrestling to pursue a career in Hollywood.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The only thing I really care about is Batista not going over, and that isn't going to happen. So really I don't have a huge amount of interest in the show sadly, although I'll be ordering it.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ WM 23 has potential to have the best match results to a WM ever. Doesn't mean it will, but potentially *Kennedy wins MITB*, Cena beats HBK, Taker beats Batista, *and Austin shaves Vince bald.*
> 
> I'm loving that like McDonalds. :side:


Truth - If they happen, they will have made my WrestleMania for me. :agree: I may not look like it, but I'm a big Kennedy fan.

And Vince bald, well, that would be just perfect.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> No one ever called you that anyway. Except for a few noobs.


Shut up and eat your fried chicken


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Shut up and eat your fried chicken


Already ate some 30 mins ago.:yum:

I gotta admit I think WWE did a good job of building up MITB. Of course Edge, Kennedy and Orton were built up the most.

HBK will carry Cena to a **** match. Watch.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Already ate some 30 mins ago.:yum:
> 
> I gotta admit I think WWE did a good job of building up MITB. Of course Edge, Kennedy and Orton were built up the most.
> 
> HBK will carry Cena to a **** match. Watch.


Watching.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Already ate some 30 mins ago.:yum:


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK hasn't had a good match in a year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> HBK hasn't had a good match in a year.


*In your opinion


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Already ate some 30 mins ago.:yum:
> 
> I gotta admit I think WWE did a good job of building up MITB. Of course Edge, Kennedy and Orton were built up the most.
> 
> HBK will carry Cena to a **** match. Watch.


The buildup for MITB has interested me more than the buildup for the mainevents. Yes Cena and HBK will put on a great match but I could care less about their feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> *In your opinion


My mistake, I didn't know you had to put IMO after everything for it to be considered an opinion.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> My mistake, I didn't know you had to put IMO after everything for it to be considered an opinion.


I don't make the rules, I only enforce them.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I don't make the rules, I only enforce them.


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Raw crowd is hot so far. Austin looks in much better condition than he did 9 months ago.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> The buildup for MITB has interested me more than the buildup for the mainevents. Yes Cena and HBK will put on a great match but I could care less about their feud.


True. 

I have a bad feeling that Cena/HBK will be the last match on the card. Probably because of how they did a recap of WM on Raw.

Taker will carry Batista to a decent match. Hopefully.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I don't make the rules, I only enforce them.


*In your opinion


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> *In your opinion


*In your opinion


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

After Wrestlemania I Hope Finlay turns face and starts to Feud with HEEL Hornswoggle

FINLAY Vs. HORNSWOGGLE = Ratings.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: At mania, MVP should make Benoit tap to the TTB :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I enforce the media rules.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: At mania, MVP should make Benoit tap to the *TTB* :agree:


WTF is that?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - Im' going to re-watch Raw.

For all the greatness....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: At mania, MVP should make Benoit tap to the TTB :agree:


I don't care as long as he wins and it's already pretty obvious he will.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Damn, Austin was on fire in that opening segment.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> WTF is that?


Tribute to Benoit, MVP's crossface


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> WTF is that?


Tribute To Benoit


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Tribute To Benoit


*OOH!* Nice move...:shocked:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> My mistake, I didn't know you had to put IMO after everything for it to be considered an opinion.


You should considering how many sheep we have on this forum.

:side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Watching Gladiators on FTN


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NCIH said:



> You should considering how many sheep we have on this forum.
> 
> :side:


Truth ~ I am the shephard.

:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Damn, Austin was on fire in that opening segment.


:hb


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Exclusive Ashley Nudes! Playboy unseen extra pics!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Exclusive Ashley Nudes! Playboy unseen extra pics!


OMFGOLOLKEWL. :shocked:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> Truth ~ I am the shephard.


Does that mean Legend will start wearing rags and blowing a dog whistle?

Truth: The fact that the womens 6 person tag team match last night was the best womens match in some time is sad indeed.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Does that mean Legend will start wearing rags and blowing a dog whistle?
> 
> Truth: The fact that the womens 6 person tag team match last night was the best womens match in some time is sad indeed.


Mickie wrestled Victoria on Heat this week.

lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Mickie wrestled Victoria on Heat this week.
> 
> lol


:sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Coachman can't sell the stunner like the Rock. :no:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

If There was no Ropes around the ring, The Rock Would Fly Out of the ring After he Oversell's the Stunner.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Does that mean Legend will start wearing rags and blowing a dog whistle?


(In Stewie Griffin's voice) HA


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Punk sold himself well. Granted it was a home crowd, but he worked it well. Kenny also sold the Punk to Sleep excellently. 

Truth: Above average Raw so far.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

The worst was WrestleMania 19, I mean for fuck sake, being knocked backwards by a stunner is okay, but doing a fucking 180 degree flip, and then bouncing off the mat again......now, that's what I call "overselling".

I mean, it's nothing like the GIF in my sig.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Overzealous Sellers.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

All MITB participants giving a good showing on the stick. Especially Finlay and Kennedy. Followed by a nice Cena promo. More than above average Raw so far.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome, they're coming out with a WWE game for Wii Q4.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

http://ripdoink.ytmnd.com/ Its from last year but its great!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> All MITB participants giving a good showing on the stick. Especially Finlay and Kennedy. Followed by a nice Cena promo. More than above average Raw so far.


I thought that the Cutting Edge, Cena, and HBK were all good promos.

Cena's was the best. Anyone who thinks he sucks on the mic, is a moron. Seriously.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Cena is great on the mic, it's his material that I don't care for. Not like it's his fault but still aggravating.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I thought that the Cutting Edge, Cena, and HBK were all good promos.
> 
> Cena's was the best. Anyone who thinks he sucks on the mic, is a moron. Seriously.


Haven't got to HBK's yet, but Cena's was very, very good. So far every match up has been built well tonight, even the womens. If that's possible.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Cena is very good on the mic it is just reality.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - The latest Buy or Sell is posted.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Seeing how proud JR was about his induction was quite touching. Clearly means a hell of a lot to the chap. JR wiping away tears = hunbling.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Awesome, they're coming out with a WWE game for Wii Q4.


I wonder how the controls will function


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cena is great on the mic, but his promo was the usual nearly in tears shit he has been doing for two years, it's fucking boring.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Before Vince and a bunch of sitcom writers began writing his promos word for word, Cena could cut an amaing promo. Smackdown Heel Cena is so much better than super face cena


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Nice new MVP banner Holt


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

William Shatner on Raw, even for 4 seconds, is greatness.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cena at the moment sucks, I really really like the guy and I'm still a big fan of him, but right now I hate him, he has no real character, his promos are more samey than Triple H's in 2003/4 and he's just boring.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Bow Wow was an awful choice man I have always hated that guy for some reason.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Before Vince and a bunch of sitcom writers began writing his promos word for word, Cena could cut an amaing promo. Smackdown Heel Cena is so much better than super face cena


:agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> William Shatner on Raw, even for 4 seconds, is greatness.


I so wish I could put that "gif" in my sig


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I think that delivery and flow goes into a promo almost as much as the substance of the promo.

In that sense, I think that Cena's delivery and flow are top-notch. His lack of substance from creative is the real problem, as mentioned.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'm not sure what to rate Raw, any help?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm Hip.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

3-26 Raw was good. I'd say 9 out of 10.

Edit - Oh. Stars.... ****1/2


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Taker and Foley take being thrown into the steps like men. Legs first fall over the top, looks like it hurts like hell.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NCIH said:


> 3-26 Raw was good. I'd say 9 out of 10.
> 
> Edit - Oh. Stars.... ****1/2


Yeah, I was thinking somewhere between **** and ****1/2


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ben's Ill. 


BTW Brye, nice banner.... I wonder who made that


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks again for the banner Bethany


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

No worries


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Very enjoyable Raw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Very enjoyable Raw.


Yeah, And hopefully they will follow it up with a good ECW, SD and WM


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

MrMonty said:


> Very enjoyable Raw.


Yes, yes it was. It took me just over an hour to watch it instead of the usual 15 - 20 minutes.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I have arrived, praised me or my pimp hand will regulate


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I have arrived, praised me or my pimp hand will regulate


Hello


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DavidEFC said:


> Yes, yes it was. It took me just over an hour to watch it instead of the usual 15 - 20 minutes.


Ditto


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hello



someone answered your banner request


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just ordered a pizza and bread sticks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Just ordered a pizza and bread sticks.


I just ate pizza and bread sticks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> someone answered your banner request


I got about 3 or 4 good banners and 1 incredible one thats in my sig


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I got about 3 or 4 good banners and 1 incredible one thats in my sig


that's good

I have been getting ignorant with the idiots of these forums


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I just ate pizza and bread sticks.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3834989&postcount=208

I'm one of that guys favorite posters, so I win.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3834989&postcount=208
> 
> I'm one of that guys favorite posters, so I win.


What a prestigious list.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Baseball Slide.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Baseball Slide.


I don't follow


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> What a prestigious list.





Would you believe my DVD's didn't come in the mail today?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- CIMA > Cena


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't follow


Walk down the street, you should see a guy in a '97 Lebaron Maroon, talk to him, he'll tell you where to go.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Would you believe my DVD's didn't come in the mail today?


What DVDs?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3835826&postcount=1

Now thats what I call a list


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Walk down the street, you should see a guy in a '97 Lebaron Maroon, talk to him, he'll tell you where to go.


.....okay


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3834989&postcount=208
> 
> I'm one of that guys favorite posters, so I win.


Ewww, I'm one of his favs too :no:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I just arrived home.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> What DVDs?


Summerslam '02
Survivor Series '02
Unforgiven '01
And the NWO '01 VHS


MNMItTeamOnScene just made me laugh in the Mercury thread.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ WM 23 has potential to have the best match results to a WM ever. Doesn't mean it will, but potentially Kennedy wins MITB, Cena beats HBK, Taker beats Batista, and Austin shaves Vince bald.


What about MVP ballin' on Benoit.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Updated my Nintendo Wii savings.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I ordered Scrubs Series 1-4 from the HMV website in January and still no sign...


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Woah 2 Doinks! :O


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?find=lastposter&t=331159


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

isE said:


> What about MVP ballin' on Benoit.


gtfo


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - This guy should manage Shelton Benjamin when he debuts soon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbQcXE59eDk


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?find=lastposter&t=331159


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?find=lastposter&t=331159


Ban Legend for having multiple accounts.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Ban Legend for having multiple accounts.
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - This guy should manage Shelton Benjamin when he debuts soon.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbQcXE59eDk


He should but he won't


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

does anyone have a smiley that looks like he's doing a evil laugh


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331308

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Andre the Giant wasn't even seven feet tall.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:



> He should but he won't


Sad but true he reminds me of Prince Nana in ROH that guy got Vince type crowd heat.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331308
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

New Avatar


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331308
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


What...the...fuck?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> Kane has been my storyline husband for a little while now, but we haven’t had sex in real life yet. He was much more attractive when he used to wear a mask, so I slipped him a ruffee colada, and quadruple-bagged him. Two on his head, two on his dick, and I STILL got an STD.


:lmao

Honestly that thread is awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.jasonrivera.com/viewarticle.php?art_id=257


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- Andre the Giant wasn't even seven feet tall.


he wasn't?

how tall was he


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.jasonrivera.com/viewarticle.php?art_id=257


lol, "I worked hard on this so give me rep." It might not be JKA, it might be IC.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey guys. 

Truth: I just finished a late lunch.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Who isn't excited for ECW tonight?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Tempest


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> he wasn't?
> 
> how tall was he


6'10" or so.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Scott Hall PWTorch Interview:* _Well, didn't I tell you my Brian Nobbs story? They did a bunch of vignettes of me. I'm in Hershey, Pennsylvania. Nobbs got fined ten thousand dollars for being dirty for smoke. It was his fourth dirty **** test. So I'm standing behind Vince. He's got his suit on with the f---in' shoulder pads in. He used to put pads in his shoulders of his suit. Nobbs is going, "What the f---! You f---in' fine me ten thousand dollars. Why can't I relax in my room, you mother f---er! How the f--- am I supposed to calm down? I'm on the road 300 days a year. What the f---? Vince went, "I guess you're just gonna have to drink more and take more pills." I was standing behind Vince and I'd just come to work for the company. I hadn't even had a match yet. All they did was shoot videos of me. I remember going, wow. Cause, see, I wasn't in that drug culture then. I wasn't a pillhead then. I wasn't a hardcore drinker then. I remember going, "Wow, this guy's the devil." Cause that impacted me. Those are exactly the words he said. It's burned into my brain. I went, wow, this mother f---er don't give a f---._


Vince <3's wellness


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Tempest.

Truth: Knackered.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> lol, "I worked hard on this so give me rep." It might not be JKA, it might be IC.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

KanefanChris has friend(s)?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331309


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> lol, "I worked hard on this so give me rep." It might not be JKA, it might be IC.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Brian.  

Truth: This site ismoving slow for me...

Truth: I made a GFX of this hot asian chick on deviantart. I can't wait to finish it. She's beautiful.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> KanefanChris has friend(s)?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331309


Who?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

The site is fucking up for me, which is why I double posted.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Hey Brian.
> 
> Truth: This site ismoving slow for me...
> 
> Truth: I made a GFX of this hot asian chick on deviantart. I can't wait to finish it. She's beautiful.


Yeah, its goin slow for me too.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I hate when people PM me asking me why I closed their threads :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I hate when people PM me asking me why I closed their threads :no:


Don't you leave a reason? If so there should be no PM.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I hate when people PM me asking me why I closed their threads :no:


That sucks. That section has alot of bad threads too


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I hate when people PM me asking me why I closed their threads :no:


HAHA, I just got one 5 minutes ago, from paperbagguy


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I have no Idea what either of the above mods section is.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't get PMs. Thus proving that there are less morons in the TNA section.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> HAHA, I just got one 5 minutes ago,fro paperbagguy


Yeah, he sent me one talking about his MITB thread being closed.

Edit - Yea AMP I leave a reason


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't get PMs. Thus proving that there are less morons in the TNA section.


TNA-Raven-TNA makes up for the lack of morons.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> TNA-Raven-TNA makes up for the lack of morons.


I'll take him over some the idiots I see in the WWE section.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Wrestling With Shadows.


The Bret/Austin feud was so awesome.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331326

Damn


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

some dude repped me saying wow on my thread in the video games section, then didn't comment on the thread, I wan't to know what the wow was about


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New quote in my sig.


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331326
> 
> Damn


It ain't true.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> New quote in my sig.
> 
> 
> It ain't true.


O :$

Truth - Downloading Young Bucks new album.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Don't listen to Cali, it is true. They held a press conference today to announce it and everything.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's very fucking true:
http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/3360/105/


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> It's very fucking true:
> http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/3360/105/


the newsletter tonight/tomorrow should be awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't listen to Cali, it is true. They held a press conference today to announce it and everything.


Should I open the thread again, then?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't listen to Cali, it is true. They held a press conference today to announce it and everything.


I know you're happy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> the newsletter tonight/tomorrow should be awesome.


I concur.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.ufc.com/


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Should I open the thread again, then?


In the sports section? Sure. It's a legit story so I don't see why it shouldn't be open aside from lack of MMA talk on the forum.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MMA talk on a wrestling forum makes me angry.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331273

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.ufc.com/


That's about as legit as it gets.

To Cide, it's going to be awesome. So many great fights are going to come of this that I can't fucking wait. This, along with others things, get UFC off on the right foot this year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm too lazy to look for the quote an idiot thread.:sad:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's about as legit as it gets.
> 
> To Cide, it's going to be awesome. So many great fights are going to come of this that I can't fucking wait. This, along with others things, get UFC off on the right foot this year.


Who are you the most excited about seeing from Pride come in? I think it's Fedor Emelianenko for me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

To Headliner:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=289043

:hb

To Cide: Fedor no doubt. I want to see the rematch with Mirko and possibly a fight with Couture. Plus Chuck has stated that he wants to fight Fedor down the line. Him, Henderson, Silva, Gomi, and Shogun are my top 5.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a gif of Earl Hebner jumping over the top rope at Survivor Series '97


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=145477

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=145477
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


Bret Hart's wife yelling at HHH in the lockeroom after SS '97 = major ratings


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: I haven't been on this site for mad long.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Truth: I haven't been on this site for mad long.


I was curious why it's been so pleasant around here.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I was curious why it's been so pleasant around here.


Well now you know.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

What an awesome gif. On so many levels.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Well now you know.


Knowing is half the battle.

MrMonty I've seen that GIF in someone's sig back before the change. It's diffrent alright


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> New quote in my sig.
> 
> 
> It ain't true.


Get my sig out of your sig ******.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Get my banner out of your sig


I thought it looked familiar.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> What an awesome gif. On so many levels.


It's P1 in the red shirt.

:shocked:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> It's P1 in the red shirt.
> 
> :shocked:


I had a friend in grade school who reminded me of that kid in the red, in dancing ability and in the face.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm downloading the ice box remix :side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Rick wanted to make a return.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have arrived and am watching KOTR 2001


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sunny > Trish


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Sunny > Trish


:ns


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Damn even when I am not here I get hated on. Now that shows guts to hate on someone when they are not even online. :no:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Damn even when I am not here I get hated on. Now that shows guts to hate on someone when they are not even online. :no:


Ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :ns


 



> Damn even when I am not here I get hated on. Now that shows guts to hate on someone when they are not even online.


:agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The number of people who like Kane is surprising. I would comfortably take Eugene over him.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Downloading Timbalands album, I don't expect it to be good but I'm going to give it a listen


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The number of people who like Kane is surprising. I would comfortably take Eugene over him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here 

Can anyone see my gif?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-If Layla El wants to stay in WWE she will get an 80% paycut.

More Truth-Candice Michelle now has as much backstage heat as Melina but no reason has been given as to why as of yet.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


You are going to use them a lot. A helluva lot.




> Can anyone see my gif?


Are you hotlinking it? Coz I'm getting horrible pictures of some ******...:side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-The story circulating around the internet in regards to Mercury supposedly assaulting Stephanie McMahon is completely false.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> You are going to use them a lot. A helluva lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ok you can see it . Not sure why I can't, I'm the only one who enjoys it anyway


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why does Ashley need to wear a hat?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Why does Ashley need to wear a hat?


Because she can :side:

meh, Im not a huge fan of the hat, or the lip rings, but besides that I love her


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Why does Ashley need to wear a hat?


Most guys that age wear hats, don't they? He's just trying to fit in.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Why does Ashley need to wear a hat?


she has a horn, but don't tell brye


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> she has a horn, but don't tell brye


:no:. I dont see a horn when shes not wearing a hat ...unless you mean another kind of horn :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> :no:. I dont see a horn when shes not wearing a hat ...unless you mean another kind of horn :$


I know, but you should direct your clicker to Role Model :side:

i can't see your gif


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- being sick with a sinus infection sucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd almost like Ashley if she didn't wear those goddamn lip rings. I want Melina to rip them out, injure her, and retain the title at Mania.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Why are you guys talking about a ******?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- being sick with a sinus infection sucks.


Damn that sucks . Sorry to hear about that


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Does anyone like my GIF in my sig?

Is Hilary duff still a Britney Spears wannabe?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Brye.

I get a week off from school and I get sick. Go figure.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I miss Eric Cantona 

Truth: Hilary Duff, the only occasion where being "up the duff" is a good thing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331341

I wonder WHO'S NEXT!!???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> I get a week off from school and I get sick. Go figure.


Same happened with my brother. This week is his spring break and yesterday he got sick but I am not sure if he still feels the effects today or not.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331341
> 
> I wonder WHO'S NEXT!!???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


I hope Russo is next. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching the NBC news


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

My damn school decides to give us a benchmark test without telling us saying "they decided to do it at the last minute" I'm probably failing math now unless I have become a good guesser:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hopefully the Vampire gets a pink slip after Mania.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Hopefully the Vampire gets a pink slip after Mania.


You can't fire the Vampire or the Teacher.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

What do the following superstars have in common?

Don Muraco
Harley Race
Randy Savage
Ted Dibease
Tito Santana
Bret Hart x2
Owen Hart
Mabel
Steve Austin
Triple H
Ken Shamrock
Billy Gunn
Kurt Angle
Edge
Brock Lesnar
Booker T


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> What do the following superstars have in common?
> 
> Don Muraco
> Harley Race
> ...


They've all competed in a wrestling ring :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Goldberg/Samoa Joe = Ratings :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They're all Kings of the Ring


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They're all Kings of the Ring


:agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> What do the following superstars have in common?
> 
> Don Muraco
> Harley Race
> ...


KOTR 

Edit:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> :agree:


My answer was correct too :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Goldberg/Samoa Joe = Ratings :agree:


I'd love to see it, not for the wrestling aspect of course, but it'd be kinda cool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That was a tough question. Mabel immediately gave it away.


~____________________~


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They're all Kings of the Ring


smart bastard


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'd love to see it, not for the wrestling aspect of course, but it'd be kinda cool.


I feel the same way the atmosphere in the arena would be crazy if they had a match together.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> smart bastard


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I actually think ECDub might be good tonight


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> I feel the same way the atmosphere in the arena would be crazy if they had a match together.


Yeah, the Impact Zone will be chanting "This is awesome" when they go face to face :no:

It would be cool to see but I don't trust TNA booking as they'll somehow screw it up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I might actually download ECW tomorrow. :shocked:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


:gun: :side:  

I'm about to listen to Tim's album


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ECW could be okay tonight, but if the show is any good, it'll be due to the guys from other brands. And Lashley if he its a RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The 8 man tag on ECW tonight has the makings of an awesome match but I see Edge walking out because he can't afford to hurt his jaw more before MITB on Sunday.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ECW could be okay tonight, but if the show is any good, it'll be due to the guys from other brands. And Lashley if he its a RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!


Yeah, that brings ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

They need to bring the KOTR back. The GAB is consistently horrible every year, no reason to keep it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They won't even need to shave Vince's head. After he sees Lashley hit the RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!! on Umaga, he'll get so scared that his hair will fall out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They won't even need to shave Vince's head. After he sees Lashley hit the RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!! on Umaga, he'll get so scared that his hair will fall out.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> They need to bring the KOTR back. The GAB is consistently horrible every year, no reason to keep it.


Last years could of been good but all that shit happened right before it happened


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They won't even need to shave Vince's head. After he sees Lashley hit the RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!! on Umaga, he'll get so scared that his hair will fall out.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Last years could of been good but all that shit happened right before it happened


Everyone had elevated liver enzymes. But Big Show vs Taker would have been > Taker vs Khali anyway


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They won't even need to shave Vince's head. After he sees Lashley hit the RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!! on Umaga, he'll get so scared that his hair will fall out.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

With that, I'm going to go out on top.

See you later everybody, you've been great.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Everyone had elevated liver enzymes. But Big Show vs Taker would have been > Taker vs Khali anyway


that's true

my ears are going to bleed


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> With that, I'm going to go out on top.
> 
> See you later everybody, you've been great.


Later Derek


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> They need to bring the KOTR back. The GAB is consistently horrible every year, no reason to keep it.


Interesting fact, GAB 2000 featured an ambulance match, a boot camp match, a best of 5 tables match, 2 possible loser retires matches, a human torch match, a handicap asylum match, and the main event had Rey Mysterio as timekeeper, Konnan as bell ringer, Disco Inferno as beltkeeper, and Juventud as ring announcer.

And they said you can't have too many gimmick matches


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Later on Derek.

I believe I shall log out soon as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

OMG JR said:


> People actually cared for the womens division?
> 
> i just look at the ass...


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Interesting fact, GAB 2000 featured an ambulance match, a boot camp match, a best of 5 tables match, 2 possible loser retires matches, a human torch match, a handicap asylum match, and the main event had Rey Mysterio as timekeeper, Konnan as bell ringer, Disco Inferno as beltkeeper, and Juventud as ring announcer.
> 
> And they said you can't have too many gimmick matches


I think that was Hogan's last PPV before he left too:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Chavo Guerrero vs Disco Inferno with much much interference was a cruiserweight title match.

Mamalukes vs Kronik

Mike Awesome vs DDP in an ambulance match. Kanyon came out and turned on DDP after rising from his wheel chair.

Booker T vs Shawn Stasiak in a boot camp match. Chuck Palumbo interfered in this match constantly.

Shane Douglas vs The Wall in a best of 5 tables match that had way too many tables break to be a good match.

Tank Abbott and Rick Steiner vs Scott Steiner in a Asylum match for the US title that was made a handicap match at the last possible second.

Billy Kidman vs Hulk Hogan in a title shot vs career match.

Ric Flair vs David Flair in a father vs son win or retire match.

Vampiro vs Sting in a human torch match that ended with Sting falling off the tron while on fire.

Kevin Nash vs Jeff Jarrett in a world title match. With sp. ref. The Cat and interference from Rey, Jr., Juvi, Cat, Rick Steiner, Scott Steiner, Tank Abbott, Disco Inferno, Konnan, and Goldberg turning heel.

Can anybody say Russofied?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Oh snap, I thought Monty was joking. :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Nah thats the full card. It is a very very Russofied PPV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'll be getting WM 23. Even if it is 50$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- I'll be getting WM 23. Even if it is 50$


It's not worth it


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> It's not worth it


Well I'm sure Im going to enjoy the show and I get most of WWEs PPVs


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'll probaly end up buying Mania as well since I don't feel like fucking with the live streams this sunday.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I would have liked to see atleast 2 more titles on the line, but whatever.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Well I'm sure Im going to enjoy the show and I get most of WWEs PPVs


If you wan't to, If I had 50 bucks to spare i would probably buy just to see Vince get his head shaved


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

TNA seems deadset on being the new WCW.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - RAW was great imo this week. Slick was right when he said it was the best of this year so far.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> If you wan't to, If I had 50 bucks to spare i would probably buy just to see Vince get his head shaved


I seem to enjoy most of WWEs PPVs(Except D2D)I dot get my hopes up too high and they usually turn out good for me


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

TNA is the new WCW.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Fallin said:


> TNA seems deadset on being the new WCW.


:lmao like that's going to happen

It's a shame because they have some great talent on there


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back from school whats up?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like I will post Raw tonight.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I wouldn't spend 5 dollars on Wrestlemania this year. Looking at the card it's more like a Great American Bash.

It's hardly even worth the 4 hours it takes to watch it. ugh


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Oh snap, I thought Monty was joking. :lmao




I remembered it was laden with them, but to be honest when I went to check I couldn't remember it being THAT gimmicked :lmao

Truth: Solved another members maths/physics homework for them. I should have been a teacher


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't really like the final Wrestlemania card that much at all. The damn MITB match takes up too much talent.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Looks like I will post Raw tonight.


Give me a good Hip-Hop album, I need new stuff for my library


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Fallin said:


> I don't really like the final Wrestlemania card that much at all. The damn MITB match takes up too much talent.


That match up will more than likely steal the show and is the reason I'm ordering it. I also think HBK will carry Cena to very good match up.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I agree with that but two matches being good isn't enough for Wrestlemania...I don't know why they need 8 guys in the MITB match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yeah I agree with that but two matches being good isn't enough for Wrestlemania...I don't know why they need 8 guys in the MITB match.


Yeah, 6 is sufficent enough. Im sure Benoit/MVP will be good though too


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batista losing the title is reason enough to buy it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

As I stated last night, the card doesn't look good outside of MITB and even that's predictable. This will be the first WM I miss (unless I get a stream) since WM 12 

Of course if I had my choice I would order it, I just don't have that choice being in college.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WM is good enough to order.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3833467&postcount=11

LOL


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I think Burke will end up screwing Punk in the MITB match up.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Give me a good Hip-Hop album, I need new stuff for my library


Search Datpiff.com.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *MoveMent™*
> Give me a good Hip-Hop album, I need new stuff for my library


Illmatic


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I think Burke will end up screwing Punk in the MITB match up.


I still want him to join the New Breed but that could make a good fued

watching ROH dedication 



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Search Datpiff.com.


alright



Cide_187 said:


> Illmatic


got that


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I need to download Raw to see Austin's segment.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The following is the first WCW PPV that was made by Russo.

Chris Benoit,Dean Malenko vs Raven,Saturn vs Rey,Kidman for the Tag titles-That had a bunch of interference from Arn Anderson and ended when Kanyon came out of the crowd wearing a Sting mask crotching Rey,Jr. on the top rope allowing Raven to hit the Evenflow and win the match for himself and Saturn.

Stevie Ray vs Konnan-This match had interference from Vincent, Horace Hogan, and Rey Mysterio,Jr. before Konnan rolled up Stevie Ray for the duke.

Brian Knobs vs Bam Bam Bigelow in a hardcore match-This was the only match of the night without interference and was won by Bigelow when he suplexed Knobs through a table onto concrete.

Rick Steiner vs Booker T for the TV title-This match was mediocre until Scott Steiner came out and helped his brother beat Booker.

Charles Robinson vs Gorgeous George-This match was to decide if Randy Savage would be reinstated by Ric Flair and had interference from Ric Flair, Mona aka Molly Holly, Asya, and Randy Savage before George nailed Lil Naitch with the big elbow from the second rope to win the match.

Buff Baggwell vs Scott Steiner for the US title-This match was the official reformation of the Steiner Brothers as Rick helped his brother Scott win this match.

Rowdy Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair for presidency of WCW-This match had interference from Arn Anderson and Asya. The match ended with Piper submitting to the figure 4 however Eric Bischoff came out and reversed the decision giving the bout to Piper via DQ.

Sting vs Goldberg-This match was pretty good until Bret Hart came out and attacked both men with a chair causing the no-contest ruling. But then after Bret left the Steiner Brothers came out and beat the hell out of Goldberg and Sting.

Kevin Nash vs DDP for the World title-Nash had this match won but Savage came out and elbowed Nash as the ref was counting causing the DQ ruling however Bischoff once again came out and told the ref to restart the match and as Savage was arguing with Bischoff that allowed Nash to hit the Jacknife and win the world title from DDP.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I need to download Raw to see Austin's segment.


I might download Raw just to see that segment.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> got that


I'm trying to look for the new Redman album if I find it I'll send it to you.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I enjoyed Austin's Segment, Edge in Cutting Edge(Only Kennedy was entertaining out of the guests), Cena and HBK.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3837233#post3837233

I'm about to try the heroin one.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I watched Diesel/Bret Hart from the 1995 RR today, I thought it was a great match, one of Nash's finer performances.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I enjoyed Austin's Segment, Edge in Cutting Edge(Only Kennedy was entertaining out of the guests), Cena and HBK.


I also enjoyed Finlay in that segment, but they all gave an above average mic showing. Except for Edge actually.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> I also enjoyed Finlay in that segment, but they all gave an above average mic showing. Except for Edge actually.


Matt and Jeff were bad, Jeff in particular(Can see why they limit his mic time).


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3837233#post3837233
> 
> I'm about to try the heroin one.


That works?



> Matt and Jeff were bad, Jeff in particular(Can see why they limit his mic time).


They were bad. They are usually horrid. It's an improvement


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Listening to some crazy Jim Jones mixtape.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3837233#post3837233
> 
> I'm about to try the heroin one.


WTF? sounds interesting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3837233#post3837233
> 
> I'm about to try the heroin one.


That can't work.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I'm trying to look for the new Redman album if I find it I'll send it to you.


good look


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Punk was more over than Stone Cold last night


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-After the double 5 knuckle on Batista last night and both men got to their feet it was more than obvious HBK was gonna nailo Cena with SCM because he got poised for it and then stood back up from the poise only to get poised again and nail Cena.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I always find it funny when some people say 



> *Insert Wrestler*'s mike work is terrible


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- Listening to some crazy Jim Jones mixtape.


Seven Day Theory?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I tried the marijuana one about an hour ago. It made my headache go away, and I feel more relaxed. My mind could be playing tricks on me though, like a placebo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Punk was more over than Stone Cold last night


Well they were in Chicago.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Marijuana is bad for you.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I tried the marijuana one about an hour ago. It made my headache go away, and I feel more relaxed. My mind could be playing tricks on me though, like a placebo.


If I try the roids one, will I get big?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Cleaned out my inbox from 410 PMs to 59 PMs


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I tried the marijuana one about an hour ago. It made my headache go away, and I feel more relaxed. My mind could be playing tricks on me though, like a placebo.


What program opens them?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Seven Day Theory?


No, Flyin' High BAALLLIN'.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: laker game tonight.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> What program opens them?


What do you mean?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- Cleaned out my inbox from 410 PMs to 59 PMs


I might be needing to do that soon.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Well they were in Chicago.


He's over everywhere  

Truth - Looking forward to ECW tonight.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

j20 said:


> What do you mean?


Cali's I-Doser


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> What program opens them?


The one that says application in the description? It's 336kbs.





> If I try the roids one, will I get big?


Try it, probably just get angry.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Cali's I-Doser


Just click open dose and then play dose?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> No, Flyin' High BAALLLIN'.


haven't heard it yet, I'll check it out


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> He's over everywhere
> 
> Truth - Looking forward to ECW tonight.


Pshhh, Randy Or...wait, nevermind, you win.

Same here, should be a solid show with a lot of hype.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> The one that says application in the description? It's 336kbs.


Well aren't I a technological retard :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I downloaded it. I have class in like 5 min so I'll try later.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I'm going to go to sleep now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I'm going to go to sleep now.


Later POD


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Pshhh, Randy Or...wait, nevermind, you win.
> 
> Same here, should be a solid show with a lot of hype.


I was surprised to hear the pops Orton got last night feuding with Edge helped him out a lot.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I downloaded it. I have class in like 5 min so I'll try later.


Don't you wanna get high before class?????????????


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Don't you wanna get high before class?????????????


It takes 45 min doesn't it?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Later POD and WCW by the time this post is made.

Truth-I shall also be logging off.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; watching Raw.

Just read up about Cals idoser thing, work for anyone?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> Ecstasy
> Sexual (VERY Strong)
> 30 Minutes
> 
> Let's face it. Sometimes you just want to MAKE it happen, and make it happen hard and good. Ecstasy was designed to bring you to the mind-state of near orgasm. Our strongest, fastest, sexual dose- we do not recommend this for casual users. Bring that experience to the NEXXXT level with Ecstasy. This is not for romance. This is not for cuddle. This was designed to make you explode in pure ecstasy, tingle your body, and melt your soul.


If this works, I'll be VERY impressed.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I think I may wear sunglasses tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> If this works, I'll be VERY impressed.


The NEXXXT level.:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> I was surprised to hear the pops Orton got last night feuding with Edge helped him out a lot.


They'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


Ballin!!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They'll be back to normal in no time.


Orton just seems like a natural heel even though it's hard for to him keep heel heat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wrestlezone.com said:


> Layla El will likely have to take an 80% paycut if she wants to stay with WWE when her one-year $250,000 contract expires in August.


:lmao


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> If this works, I'll be VERY impressed.


 :lmao

Is it just me, or are all the noises crap fuzzy sounds?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The NEXXXT level.:lmao


20%. I am not hard.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

80%:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

TRuth-Not logging off. Decided I am gonna try one of the I-doser's


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao


:lmao Ha


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> If this works, I'll be VERY impressed.


:agree: would be funny if you started rushing your tits off sat at your computer... doubt that will be happening' thought dave.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

That's such a huge pay cut, not that she deserves anything close to $200,000+.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Someone do the math for me how much will she get paid?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :agree: would be funny if you started rushing your tits off sat at your computer... doubt that will be happening' thought dave.


Indeed. The frequency just increased.

:side:

Edit: 50k


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Less than she is now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This ecstasy kinda makes me feel like partying.....


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Indeed. The frequency just increased.
> 
> :side:
> 
> Edit: 50k


Go on dave pull a cheeky gurn you know you want to... :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3837440&postcount=25415


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> This ecstasy kinda makes me feel like partying.....



......

A is for apple
B is for ball
C is for Killa Cam
D explains it all
E is for ecstasy 
F is for Fooly Mogooly
G is for G's
H is for Hell Rell


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-This doser thing is taking too long to dl.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

50 thousand dollars is still good money to appear on ECW for one minute and dance.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> 50 thousand dollars is still good money to appear on ECW for one minute and dance.


You dont make that much at the club for doing that


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

There will be a new TTT thread by next week


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3837440&postcount=25415


:lmao


Cyber drugs = not illegal yet


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

j20 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Is it just me, or are all the noises crap fuzzy sounds?


yup


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> 50 thousand dollars is still good money to appear on ECW for one minute and dance.


Yup.

50% and another increase in frequency. If this worked like you get the feeling it's supposed to, I shudder to think what the frequency at 95% is.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

42%....


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - After looking at Monday's Raw. I think Lashley vs. Umaga should be more of a brawl type of match at Mania. That or it will suck.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao

I'm only at 30%

I'm doing the 30 minute one. I think my head might explode:sad:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Ok, 23% in on Marajuana 1 and all i got so far is a headache.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Still waiting for the doser to finish dling


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Ever since I made myself completely invisible all the time, Oblivion has been cake. I finished the entire Theives Guild questline in like 4 hours. Now that I have the Grey Fox's Cowl, it's fun fighting and killing guards without it having an effect on my own character.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

It would be greatness if they sneaked in a working "brown noise" into one of these.

I think everyone's doing the 30 minutes one after the promises it makes

Edit: Oh shit @ 70%


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Ok, 23% in on Marajuana 1 and all i got so far is a headache.


Same happened to me, I felt great when it was over though.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Shane McMahon wrestled the most in WWE in the year 2001.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Bubba never beats games legit.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

You druggies :no:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> It would be greatness if they sneaked in a working "brown noise" into one of these.
> 
> * I think everyone's doing the 30 minutes one after the promises it makes*
> 
> Edit: Oh shit @ 70%


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Either the pitch is decreasing or my brain is dying :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

This Common mixtape is crazy


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Same happened to me, I felt great when it was over though.


Here's hoping.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok whats this I-Doser thing.

linx


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - After looking at Monday's Raw. I think Lashley vs. Umaga should be more of a brawl type of match at Mania. That or it will suck.


Lashley and Mag will be fine. They're both solid big men and unlike the Goldberg vs Lesnar match that had Austin as special ref, they'll put forth effort to make sure they don't embarass themselves. Quite honestly, however, the match isn't the highlight, it's that Steve Austin, Vince's most heated rival shaves his head bald at WrestleMania.

I love Mag but I can't WAIT for Lashley to win so I can see Vince bald. :lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Bubba never beats games legit.


I never have kids legit too. I am a black man after all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thinking about plugging headphones in and giving this a run for it's money.


:side:


Edit: Big pitch increase


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

SO far all this thing has given me is a pain in my balls. 

Ah fuck I had the volume so low I couldn't hear it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Ok whats this I-Doser thing.
> 
> linx


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331383


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

j20 said:


> SO far all this thing has given me is a pain in my balls.


It's working!? 



> Thinking about plugging headphones in and giving this a run for it's money.


Already have them in. Dont want my sister in ecstacy on the off chance it works :side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Megaupload sucks donkeys balls. I never download anything, but still says this

Your IP address **.**.***.*** has just downloaded 925270017 bytes. Please wait 199 minutes, then try your download again.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-This is taking forever.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


consider it the new fad


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Megaupload sucks donkeys balls. I never download anything, but still says this
> 
> Your IP address **.**.***.*** has just downloaded 925270017 bytes. Please wait 199 minutes, then try your download again.


If you really wanna I'll upload it to rapidshare or something?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I got Carl to send it on msn... Thank you anyway


Carl on MSN

Underpants Gnome says:
there
Underpants Gnome says:
omg
Underpants Gnome says:
im getting double vision


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> You have administered your dose succesfully


I beg to differ


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, this pitch at 70% is crazy.


I hope my ears don't bleed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> consider it the new fad


oh, ok. I'll probably go ahead and skip this one then.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I dunno if it's the annoying sound or if it's actually doing something, but my head feels strange.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

E-DRUGS ARE BAD MMMKAY.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I beg to differ


:lmao Try marijuana, looks like Carl's enjoying it.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok. I got this I-doser thing... What shall I do?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

E-drugs, huh?

Well, I'm E-Straightedge.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao Try marijuana, looks like Carl's enjoying it.


yeah, i dunno if it's the constant noise for the last 20 minutes that's affecting me or if it's actually doing anything.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

> *Headphones are REQUIRED*. Simply playing your dose through your computer or laptop speakers will have no effect. Binaural beats need to travel in separate tones through each isolated ear at the same time. This is not possible through speakers. The higher quality the headphones, the better your experience will be. See I-Doser.com to purchase the headphones used by I-Doser scientists when designing doses.


:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Came back from rugby practice not too long ago.

'Twas fun. The weather out was actually nice, unlike for all the other practices.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The first I shall try is Marijuana.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Good Night.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Ok. I got this I-doser thing... What shall I do?


Get high.



> E-drugs, huh?
> 
> Well, I'm E-Straightedge.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


My only addiction is E-Competition.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

j20 said:


> :side:


Sonofabitch.......


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

45 minute mary jane ftw


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Well fuck its not working.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm using headphones


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> My only addiction is E-Competition.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao Try marijuana, looks like Carl's enjoying it.


I only got time for one more before I hit the hay, I'm hoping for something a little stronger. Thinking of morphine just for the hell of it.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - here

downloading this I-doser thing.... Hope it works 



EDIT _ Fuck!!! I gtg now! Damn [email protected]!

Time to eat crab legs :yum: :side:

Peace


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I-Doser sounds like a waste of time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm using headphones, I hope i don't die.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

k - doing 30 minutes of E.

also using headphones btw

really good ones >_>


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> Morphine
> Recreational (VERY STRONG)
> 30 Minutes
> 
> The great Poppy. The extreme opiate. You aren't floating, you are sinking. But, not just any decent: sinking into slowness but with a coherent calming. As this dose sets, you will be overwhelmed with a relaxing feeling almost to the extent of being uncomfortable. Relax. Let it play through and you will be rewarded with a wash of relief. Social boundary has been broken. Dreams will become a reality. Don't plan anything for after this dose, because you will be a wash of calm and want to just lay back and let life haze over. One tester, laying in a bed with headphones on as the dose finished, only mumbled: Everything is just good. Everything is just good. We knew then we had a hit dose.


This'd wanna work.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


---------->


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Good Night.


It's still early 

this will be the 2nd fad I skipped I don't know where the hell someone came up with E-Drugs


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

ok... headphones in... High land here I come... I have work tomorrow with my new boss... oh god.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> k - doing 30 minutes of E.
> 
> also using headphones btw
> 
> really good ones >_>


You gotta turn it up all the way.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> ---------->


<-----------


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> It's still early
> 
> this will be the 2nd fad I skipped I don't know where the hell someone came up with E-Drugs


Do you have a point?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Son of a bitch and you have to use headphones....My headphones broke a long ass time ago.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- No Edrugs for me


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> <-----------


The old ploy of indicating left and turning right. A cops worst nightmare.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; People wouldn't believe the crazy shit that goes on on wrestling forums... :side:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

at 75% this thing just totally swerved me


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-There is no crazy shit going on here. :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Do you have a point?


yes I was getting your attention to tell you your new look sucks


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Apparently you have got to have your eyes shut for it to work.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm doing crystal meth. 35 minutes.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> yes I was getting your attention to tell you your new look sucks


Whats with the hate on Theo Huxtable?

If you think this one is bad my next one will be worse.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- No Edrugs for me


Bullshit *looks at your sig.*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Whats with the hate on Theo Huxtable?
> 
> If you think this one is bad my next one will be worse.



 

didn't he sing on one of Chingy's records, cause if that was him he can sing

Make a Bill Cosby one with pudding



Headliner said:


> Bullshit *looks at your sig.*


 owned


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

im on 17%.... still feeling the same... ghey


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Bullshit *looks at your sig.*


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Bullshit *looks at your sig.*


:lmao

That was good  I did not see that coming


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> didn't he sing on one of Chingy's records, cause if that was him he can sing
> 
> Make a Bill Cosby one with pudding


I don't know, but he has a sweet rap on one of the Cosby episodes about Shakespeare.

No... I will decide what forgotten TV star gets put in my sig next.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I got the sudden urge to listen to Take That


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The damn e-drugs arent working gotdammit. I might have to try at my buddies later on.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I don't know, but he has a sweet rap on one of the Cosby episodes about Shakespeare.
> 
> No... I will decide what forgotten TV star gets put in my sig next.


as long as it isn't Hilary from FPOBA


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> I got the sudden urge to listen to Take That


:lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My legs feel weird.

:side:



> I got the sudden urge to listen to Take That


http://youtube.com/watch?v=nsCXZczTQXo


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Bah, I'm too lazy to wait for this thing to work.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KIF, when it comes to forgotten TV stars, you can't go wrong with Urkel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> That was good  I did not see that coming


:agree:

Dude. Look at the gif in your sig. Now look at the part when Ashley spears Melina. That is not a womanly spear.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

j20 said:


> Bah, I'm too lazy to wait for this thing to work.


Don't you usually get lazy once you take them?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Too lazy to wait for something to work when all you are doing now is sitting at a computer. That makes no sense to me.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> as long as it isn't Hilary from FPOBA


Never. She is not good enough, but Ashley.... Nevermind.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nsCXZczTQXo


It's gonna take a lot more than e-weed to get me to listen to that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :agree:
> 
> Dude. Look at the gif in your sig. Now look at the part when Ashley spears Melina. That is not a womanly spear.


Neither is Victoria's finisher  Not exactly a womanly move.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :agree:
> 
> Dude. Look at the gif in your sig. Now look at the part when Ashley spears Melina. That is not a womanly spear.


That spears makes Goldberg and Rhino jealous.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> KIF, when it comes to forgotten TV stars, you can't go wrong with Urkel.


Urkel is great, but how forgotten is he? He is the most notable character from Family Matters.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> KIF, when it comes to forgotten TV stars, you can't go wrong with Urkel.


Reginald VelJohnson owned that show.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Never. She is not good enough, but *Ashley*.... Nevermind.


Hey I'd fuck her If I wasn't Christian, cause then I will have to marry her


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> It's gonna take a lot more than e-weed to get me to listen to that.


 :shocked:  :sad: :frustrate :no:  :banplz: :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Urkel is great, but how forgotten is he? He is the most notable character from Family Matters.


Fair enough.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Hey I'd fuck her If I wasn't Christian, cause then I will have to marry her


Elvin from the Cosby Show is amazing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That spears makes Goldberg and Rhino jealous.


:lmao I bet they study Ashley's spear 24/7.


Brye said:


> Neither is Victoria's finisher  Not exactly a womanly move.


It's a "generally dangerous move." So I win:flip


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Elvin from the Cosby Show is amazing.


He was such a tool.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I think I have seen every episode of The Cosby Show. I love that show


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


>


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Fallin said:


> He was such a tool.


He had the most complex character that wasen't a family member.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel retarded, I'm never doing crystal meth again.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dave is high on drugs.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Elvin from the Cosby Show is amazing.


 :shocked: j/k

Fresh Prince Of Bel Air is my favorite sit com ever

Cosby Show is the third guess the second


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

never a big fan of The Cosby Show.

But I do love my Jell-o pudding.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao I bet they study Ashley's spear 24/7.
> 
> It's a "generally dangerous move." So I win:flip


:flip Yep, you win .


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


I missed Colbert last night. Fell asleep.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> never a big fan of The Cosby Show.
> 
> But I do love my Jell-o pudding.


You need to take a "Heath-Cliff."


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I missed Colbert last night. Fell asleep.


I watched the re-run today. Funny stuff. You missed alot


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I missed Colbert last night. Fell asleep.


Someone did "tranquil" :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Colbert last night was pretty good. You should be able to catch a replay of it, John.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> He had the most complex character that wasen't a family member.


He was still a tool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I missed Colbert last night. Fell asleep.


Don't they show replays at 8:30 in Canada? They do here.

:sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You need to take a "Heath-Cliff."


No, I don't think I do.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Fallin said:


> He was still a tool.


Red rep.

This next character is about to take form.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> :flip Yep, you win .


Thanks for the "1 point". I'll probably go to the store and buy a jolly rancher with it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am gonna try this i-doser thing one more time to see if it works and if it doesnt I am gonna pull an imfamous P1.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Don't they show replays at 8:30 in Canada? They do here.
> 
> :sad:


Yeah, I think so. Checking out the TV guide channel now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Thanks for the "1 point". I'll probably go to the store and buy a jolly rancher with it.


Watermelon is the best.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> No, I don't think I do.


Atleast it looks like you got the joke.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Thanks for the "1 point". I'll probably go to the store and buy a jolly rancher with it.


Enjoy  You won it


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

watching life with derek:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Who was that guy who lived with Cosby on the next show, 'Cosby'?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Thanks for the "1 point". I'll probably go to the store and buy a jolly rancher with it.


That made me laugh. I can imagine you walking out of a sweet shop with one single Jolly Rancher. :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Who was that guy who lived with Cosby on the next show, 'Cosby'?


That show sucked.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have come to the conclusion that if Jesus and Hitler were alive at the same time that Jesus would have owned the shit out of Hitler when he tried to kill Jesus for being a jew.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> That show sucked.


Yeah I know.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that if Jesus and Hitler were alive at the same time that Jesus would have owned the shit out of Hitler when he tried to kill Jesus for being a jew.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel like dying, I'm never doing I-Doser again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that if Jesus and Hitler were alive at the same time that Jesus would have owned the shit out of Hitler when he tried to kill Jesus for being a jew.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i bet kobe will get 50+ or more tonight, but if he doesn't i won't care, i only care that lakers win tonight.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> That show sucked.


Carl Winslow was the shit :agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao


You don't think so?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Carl Winslow was the shit :agree:


Yeah I know, Reginald VelJohnson is one of the greatest actors in television history. Richard Karn was a good one too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rich Karn is a wimp.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that if Jesus and Hitler were alive at the same time that Jesus would have owned the shit out of Hitler when he tried to kill Jesus for being a jew.



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

did you know Jesus used guns :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Richard Karn was on Raw last night.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

My head hurts. Also, towards the end, I thought Morphine was really working coz I had a tingly feeling on my hand. Opened my eyes to see a big fuck off spider crawling on it. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3837757&postcount=24

:lmao




> My head hurts. Also, towards the end, I thought Morphine was really working coz I had a tingly feeling on my hand. Opened my eyes to see a big fuck off spider crawling on it.:no:


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Alright, Where the hell did you bastards hide my cell phone?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Alright, Where the hell did you bastards hide my cell phone?


 

new rep bar 

more importantly I have a new Rakim mixtape


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Alright, Where the hell did you bastards hide my cell phone?


:side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> My head hurts. Also, towards the end, I thought Morphine was really working coz I had a tingly feeling on my hand. Opened my eyes to see a big fuck off spider crawling on it. :no:


:lmao

Something similar happened to me once.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

KIF red repped me...you know what that means.


Wimps.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> new rep bar
> 
> more importantly *I have a new Rakim mixtape*


Is it any good?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> KIF red repped me...you know what that means.


*in Cleveland voice* oh that's nasty.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> KIF red repped me...you know what that means.


I hope you get banned, I came here for wrestling discussion, and I get subjected to pictures of people with knife wounds?

:no:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> KIF red repped me...you know what that means.



Great. Please never post that again.

I guess this new theme will do for now.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

P1 edit that post WTF


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeebus. You went with Kimmy? Good god.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kimmy is so ugly


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - KIF should have a Carl Winslow theme next.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Jeebus. You went with Kimmy? Good god.


You better like it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You better like it.


That bitch was so fucking annoying. I hate it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - KIF should have a Carl Winslow theme next.


I'll think about it, but for now Kimmy is in charge.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Carl Winslow > Kimmy


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That bitch was so fucking annoying. I hate it.


You must not be a Miz fan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Da Prototype = best newbie of '07


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

j20 said:


> Is it any good?


Yeah it's Legend Vol.1


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That bitch was so fucking annoying. I hate it.


When I use to watch Full House, the first thing I always thought when I saw Kimmy was "that bitch look like she stank".


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> When I use to watch Full House, the first thing I always thought when I saw Kimmy was "that bitch look like she stank".


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Remember when Kimmy got trashed at that party and was dancing on tables and shit?:lmao


----------



## .whitey (Jun 26, 2006)

I find that picture offensive. you're being a **** P1, and that's from a poster who doesn't even know you.
EDIT- they block words here?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Kimmy was on every episode of Full House but her parents were on only like 2 if any. I cant remember exactly.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Remember when Kimmy got trashed at that party and was dancing on tables and shit?:lmao


:lmao
yes, I remember that.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> When I use to watch Full House, the first thing I always thought when I saw Kimmy was "that bitch look like she stank".


Oh shit :agree:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Kimmy was on every episode of Full House but her parents were on only like 2 if any. I cant remember exactly.


She is not on every episode.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

A couple of my friends came to school today drunk as hell and got expelled.

:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

This new theme was going to be Bob from Becker, but I couldn't find any good pics of him.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

KIF & j20 look at my rap in the music section


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> She is not on every episode.


I have never seen an episode without Kimmy on it and I have seen every episode except MAYBE 2 or 3. Trust me I know what I am talking about with that show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Patrick Duffy = ratings!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have never seen an episode without Kimmy on it and I have seen every episode except maybe 2 or 3. Trust me I know what I am talking about with that show.


There were 193 episodes of Full House, Kimmy appeared in 113 of them. You're wrong.


----------



## .whitey (Jun 26, 2006)

No, you don't. she wasn't on every episode.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Oh shit :agree:


Greatness.

Movement is hilarious:


MoveMent™ said:


> sorry to break your balls but you can't get a name change unless you get a premium account, and even if you do it's more of a name modification
> 
> mkay *****


I cant believe you said that LMAO!


----------



## #1Benoitfan (Apr 17, 2006)

****** said:


> I find that picture offensive. you're being a **** P1, and that's from a poster who doesn't even know you.
> EDIT- they block words here?



they never used to block words hear.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Movement is a funny dude

Truth - That show Step by Step that use to come on TGIF was garbage.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Okay so fine whatever but she is the best part of the show besides Stephanie when they get older.


EDIT: I watched Step by Step and still do from time to time. Al was very sexy in the latter years of that show.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Why do you continue to post P1? No one likes you.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Why do you continue to post P1? No one likes you.


So random yet so funny :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm making some progress in God Of War currently. Niiiiice.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Greatness.
> 
> Movement is hilarious:
> 
> I cant believe you said that LMAO!





Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Movement is a funny dude
> 
> Truth - That show Step by Step that use to come on TGIF was garbage.






Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm making some progress in God Of War currently. Niiiiice.


I can't play that game cause I dont' have a PS2 and I'm not going to till I do cause if I play it before hand I'll be obsessing over it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Why do you continue to post P1? No one likes you.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## #1Benoitfan (Apr 17, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Why do you continue to post P1? No one likes you.



shit that was perfect and yet so true

anyways while everyone is talking about TV shows who used to watch Becker. I love that angry doctor. He was so funny.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Because there are people that like me. For example I have been repped constantly in the past day and a half for reasons beyond me. I thought I was the most hated here but I continue to look at my User CP and find I have been repped numerous times even by Pyro a guy I very very rarely agree with or even get along with.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm making some progress in God Of War currently. Niiiiice.


I beat God of War I last night I hope to pick up the second one sometime this week.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I thinking that Vince is going to fire Umaga if he loses to Lashley. Umaga hasn't done much as of late anyway.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

He thinks people like him because he gets repped.

What a ****.

:lmao

Edit: WTF....C U N T


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I thinking that Vince is going to fire Umaga if he loses to Lashley. Umaga hasn't done much as of late anyway.


I didnt even think about that. 

Sorry about forgetting to respond Jason :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Because there are people that like me. For example I have been repped constantly in the past day and a half for reasons beyond me. I thought I was the most hated here but I continue to look at my User CP and find I have been repped numerous times even by Pyro a guy I very very rarely agree with or even get along with.


Red Rep.

New Banner!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> I beat God of War I last night I hope to pick up the second one sometime this week.


Well, I currently just made it to this huge temple place, and just talked to this old guy. If you remember that part, how much left do I got to go?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Because there are people that like me. For example I have been repped constantly in the past day and a half for reasons beyond me. I thought I was the most hated here but I continue to look at my User CP and find I have been repped numerous times even by Pyro a guy I very very rarely agree with or even get along with.


I got repped 49 times yesterday, you?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Because there are people that like me. For example I have been repped constantly in the past day and a half for reasons beyond me. I thought I was the most hated here but I continue to look at my User CP and find I have been repped numerous times even by Pyro a guy I very very rarely agree with or even get along with.


It's okay I like you as far as a guy on the internet can like someone, just don't look at your cp


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

What word keeps getting bleeped? Type it with spaces or something.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> What word keeps getting bleeped? Type it with spaces or something.


bitch ironically the christian ends up typing it

Brent Albright is greatness


----------



## #1Benoitfan (Apr 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Because there are people that like me. For example I have been repped constantly in the past day and a half for reasons beyond me. I thought I was the most hated here but I continue to look at my User CP and find I have been repped numerous times even by Pyro a guy I very very rarely agree with or even get along with.



I still dont like you no matter how much rep u have. o and :hb heres some red


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> bitch ironically the christian ends up typing it
> 
> Brent Albright is greatness


Your Salad!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Shit, they're bleeping words again?

This happened before in late 2004/early 2005, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## .whitey (Jun 26, 2006)

Chaos said:


> He thinks people like him because he gets repped.
> 
> What a ****.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY! I tried calling him that before too and i got the ****


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I found this on Reginald VelJohnson's Wikipedia Page from February 15th, but it was deleted almost instantly:

Other facts:

Reginald claims the worst mistake of his life was choosing the last name "VelJohnson" over "McCool". Reginald is no longer recognized by the black community for his continued practice of playa hatin. Mostbelieve he prefers jockey underwear to all other brands. Since its creation Reginald has been an avid Magic the Gathering player and collector. He is said to have the most powerful island deck to ever be played. He models his life after the way of the azzure drake, a 2/4 flying card resembling a dragon. VelJohnson was once arrested for possesion of weed and "shit" as he put it. Cops became suspicious after seeing Reginald attempting to ride a three man bicycle from the middle seat with limited success. VelJohnson has his own beliefs on why the chicken crossed the road. His favorite song is "ironic" by A. Morriset, he says this is the case because he "feels that". Reginald refuses to recognize the catholic church as a legitimate faith until the Vatican includes the gospel of Reginald which he has submitted numerous times. Veljohnsons top land speed is 4 mph but is commited to improvement. Reginald was consulted drueing the writing of "If I Did It" and eventually became recognized as the Co-author. Veljohnson's favorite food is "the weakness of others" which he claims to "feed off of". Reginald is a bad interview for reporters siting continued horrific flatuence. If Veljohnson could change one thing it would be combining ham and turkey into one lunch meat he would call Hamkey . In a final note Reginald believes "Billy Tae Bo" to be a robot, poised for destruction. When asked how the world could be a better place, VelJohnson replied two words "Velcro".....(repeat) "Velcro".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Because there are people that like me. For example I have been repped constantly in the past day and a half for reasons beyond me. I thought I was the most hated here but I continue to look at my User CP and find I have been repped numerous times *even by Pyro *a guy I very very rarely agree with or even get along with.


Pyro havent repped me since I became a paid member. And that was 3 months ago.

Thats alright. KENNEDY ISNT WINNING MONEY IN THE BANK MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

my B i you cant say ****



jax_the_ax said:


> Your Salad!


:lmao 

nice banner

really you can't say **** what's wrong with **** oh this is some ****


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Well, I currently just made it to this huge temple place, and just talked to this old guy. If you remember that part, how much left do I got to go?


Did you fight those flying animals in the Temple of the Oracle?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i typed in my username on google, and i found this. diesel remember this? http://www.bracketmaker.com/tmenu.cfm?tid=202852&tclass=


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Great. Oh and Cali I dont have your cheap way of getting repped and I was repped by people who actually like me...

Mr.MondayNight
Mr. Perfect
NasJayz
RaS
Dr Dre 2001
Super Delfin
King Bookah
Refuse
MrMonty
ADR LaVey
Pyro
PawnX
mysteriorocks619
IYF
The Monster
Bob Loblaw
Movement


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Just use spaces...****...translation...C U N T


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Pyro havent repped me since I became a paid member. And that was 3 months ago.
> 
> *Thats alright. KENNEDY ISNT WINNING MONEY IN THE BANK MOTHERFUCKER.*


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Did you fight those flying animals in the Temple of the Oracle?


Just did that. And then talked to that guy shoveling. How much left to go?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Great. Oh and Cali I dont have your cheap way of getting repped and I was repped by people who actually like me...
> 
> Mr.MondayNight
> Mr. Perfect
> ...


You forgot KIF and I, for that you be *SALAD*!


----------



## #1Benoitfan (Apr 17, 2006)

this is just a general question but why does every time P1 enters this thread he causes a uproar and gets people pissed off. He is so anoying. OH and BTW headliner Ive been repped by Pyro in the last three months


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Great. Oh and Cali I dont have your cheap way of getting repped and I was repped by people who actually like me...
> 
> Mr.MondayNight
> Mr. Perfect
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Great. Oh and Cali I dont have your cheap way of getting repped and I was repped by people who actually like me...
> 
> Mr.MondayNight
> Mr. Perfect
> ...


Im guessing 3 qaurters of it was red?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Does anyone know this guy 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=157765

he has gray rep so I don't know whether he was agreeing with me or not


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Does anyone know this guy
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=157765
> 
> he has gray rep so I don't know whether he was agreeing with me or not


He's a bad poster, He thinks Candice is an incredible wrestler :no:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Just did that. And then talked to that guy shoveling. How much left to go?


You're really close to the end


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm eager


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> He's a bad poster, He thinks Candice is an incredible wrestler :no:


:lmao but she has been getting a little bit better though. but still not better then mickie or victoria.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

P1 you never cease to amaze me.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Truth:* Took a nap :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> He's a bad poster, He thinks Candice is an incredible wrestler :no:


new victim for my pimp hand, time to regulate

I typed my name in google and got this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Movement


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I dont even know what the fuck I did.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> You're really close to the end


Damn. That's cool, and pretty lame. :sad:

Well, looks like I'll be picking up the second one next week, or so.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> new victim for my pimp hand, time to regulate
> 
> I typed my name in google and got this
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Movement


lol


Hi Mac


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I dont even know what the fuck I did.


Bragged about getting rep then got turned into salad.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

P1 said:


> I dont even know what the fuck I did.


Niether did your boyfriend when you let him tea bag you last night.

:hb


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> *Truth:* Took a nap :$


Get on MSN *****


----------



## #1Benoitfan (Apr 17, 2006)

Truth-My ear is so blocked up it feals like there is water in my ear. It hurts its so plugged up


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao I love it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

New avatar. :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?search=Brye&go=Go


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I didnt brag about shit. You cocksuckers just started jumping on my back for no fuckin reason at all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

#1Benoitfan said:


> this is just a general question but why does every time P1 enters this thread he causes a uproar and gets people pissed off. He is so anoying. OH and BTW headliner Ive been repped by Pyro in the last three months




Oh yea, its because Phenomenal is a heel.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao I love it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I didnt brag about shit. You cocksuckers just started jumping on my back for no fuckin reason at all.


Why are you pissed?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Get on MSN *****


I'm on. :sad:

Hey Brye.


P1 said:


> I didnt brag about shit. You cocksuckers just started jumping on my back for no fuckin reason at all.


*Grabs popcorn*


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I didnt brag about shit. You cocksuckers just started jumping on my back for no fuckin reason at all.


Your a little baby. I saw you at preschool yesterday. Then turned into baby salad.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

P1, quit being, as said by Tnarocks, so emo.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Why am I pissed? Why am I pissed? Its because these little bitches decided oh look its time to jump on P1 for no fuckin reason whatsoever. What the fuck did I do to deserve this shit anyways? Not a god damn thing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I remember when Austin did that laugh thing at Survivor Series '03, I think it was. When he and McMahon met in the hall. 

'Twas gold. Much better than the one on Raw, which was still good. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a salad.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao I love it.


Why when I get bad rep they never leave a comment

I have only been red repped 3 times I need to make more noobs angry



Diesel said:


> I remember when Austin did that laugh thing at Survivor Series '03, I think it was. When he and McMahon met in the hall.
> 
> 'Twas gold. Much better than the one on Raw, which was still good. :agree:


I would make a GIF of it but I don't feel like it


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Tagged Out!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> New avatar. :hb


I love it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Why am I pissed? Why am I pissed? Its because these little bitches decided oh look its time to jump on P1 for no fuckin reason whatsoever. What the fuck did I do to deserve this shit anyways? Not a god damn thing.


Gangsta... 

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Might have to bring back the Rep 4 Rep banner


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Tagged Out!


who are you tagging in

and I think everyone needs to calm down are get more serious whichever you need to do, do it now


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Might have to bring back the Rep 4 Rep banner


Change your usertitle


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> who are you tagging in
> 
> and I think everyone needs to calm down are get more serious whichever you need to do, do it now


Do you need to ask?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

This rep talked has caused me to go on a major spree. 

Truth - Watching Malcom In The Middle.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> who are you tagging in
> 
> and I think everyone needs to calm down are get more serious whichever you need to do, do it now


Why the fuck should I calm down? When I have 5 members on my back for no fuckin reason at all.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lolz @ this thread.


----------



## #1Benoitfan (Apr 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Why am I pissed? Why am I pissed? Its because these little bitches decided oh look its time to jump on P1 for no fuckin reason whatsoever. What the fuck did I do to deserve this shit anyways? Not a god damn thing.



aw your all pissed off. Relax its just an internet forum. I never get this mad over a forum. All you have to do to not piss people off is not brag and act like a dickhead. Its not that hard.


This place must be his whole life thats why hes so pissed off.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Why the fuck should I calm down? When I have 5 members on my back for no fuckin reason at all.


Wait I think its about time for you to say this was all part of your plan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- So much tension in this thread...maybe this will clear it


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL @ e-drama.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Do you need to ask?


That scared me for some reason



Phenomenal1 said:


> Why the fuck should I calm down? When I have 5 members on my back for no fuckin reason at all.


I'm just sayin to everyone theres no reason to be doing this



DDMac said:


> LOL @ e-drama.


the e-drugs were better


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Change your usertitle





Lashley said:


> No!!!!!!!!1


:frustrate


----------



## #1Benoitfan (Apr 17, 2006)

TRUTH: P1 is PMSing right now. hey P1 do you need a tampon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I just pissed off that tnarocks guy in WCW's rant.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Well my plan didnt work


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Why the fuck would this be part of a plan I have when I didnt even start the whole thing. The little bitch named Chaos comes in and ask why I still post I tell him and now 4 of his goonies have decided oh look this is a great time to jump on his back and get him all pissed off.

Well congratufuckinlations your bitches little plan has succeeded oh wait you probably dont understand that word as it has more than 5 letters in it. Your plan worked. Do you understand it now?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> the e-drugs were better


e-pussy > e-drugs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Its all Chaos fault. True.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

This P1 talk was so 4 pages ago.

Now, kiss and make up everyone, and move on.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> e-pussy > e-drugs


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Why the fuck should I calm down? When I have 5 members on my back for no fuckin reason at all.


The Dude: Just take it easy man.
Walter Sobchak: I'm perfectly calm Dude.
The Dude: shouting Yeah, waving the f*cking gun around?
Walter Sobchak: Calmer than you are.
The Dude: Will you just take it easy?
Walter Sobchak: Calmer than you are.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Why the fuck would this be part of a plan I have when I didnt even start the whole thing. The little bitch named Chaos comes in and ask why I still post I tell him and now 4 of his goonies have decided oh look this is a great time to jump on his back and get him all pissed off.
> 
> Well congratufuckinlations your bitches little plan has succeeded oh wait you probably dont understand that word as it has more than 5 letters in it. Your plan worked. Do you understand it now?


http://youtube.com/watch?v=P-RNJ14CsXY


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> *e-pussy *> e-drugs


e-fights = more ratings than e-drugs and e-pussy :agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Fuck you I aint making up with nobody. You bitches dont like me thats too motherfucking bad.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Banned?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Fuck you I aint making up with nobody. You bitches dont like me thats too motherfucking bad.
> 
> :hb


Hows the link?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Fuck you I aint making up with nobody. You bitches dont like me thats too motherfucking bad.


Waving a fucking gun around?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hopefully some drugs will clear this all up and to think I was just hours away from posting the entire Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit match for all of you to see and now Chaos has just ruined that.

Shall you all go thank him now.

EDIT: I dont deal with links.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks, Jameh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Drugs solve nothing.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Hopefully some drugs will clear this all up and to think I was just hours away from posting the entire Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit match for all of you to see and now Chaos has just ruined that.
> 
> Shall you all go thank him now.
> 
> EDIT: I dont deal with links.


I will just watch it on DVD with better quality.

The link was actually beneficial... http://youtube.com/watch?v=P-RNJ14CsXY


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Drugs solve my life problems.

EDIT; Still dont deal with links.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Drugs solve my life problems.
> 
> EDIT; Still dont eal with links.


Looks like your e-life still sucks despite the number of drugs you do.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Drugs solve my life problems.
> 
> EDIT; Still dont eal with links.


Red rep.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess my clever plan has failed.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

At least i have a life outside of this forum unlike most of you who come home from school and the frist thing you do is come here to suck up to people you havent even see before.


----------



## #1Benoitfan (Apr 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Hopefully some drugs will clear this all up and to think I was just hours away from posting the entire Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit match for all of you to see and now Chaos has just ruined that.
> 
> Shall you all go thank him now.
> 
> EDIT: I dont deal with links.


aw to bad I already saw it. That really is to bad.



> At least i have a life outside of this forum unlike most of you who come home from school and the frist thing you do is come here to suck up to people


if u have a life outside the forum than why are u so mad at everyone. jeez its only an internet forum. Who the flying fuck cares


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dipshits are moronic. Most of you dont even realize I have the entire match including what happened during the commercials. Something that even the WWE does not have in their collection.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Pens clinched a playoff spot tonight. It's only a matter of time now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I remember when Austin did that laugh thing at Survivor Series '03, I think it was. When he and McMahon met in the hall.
> 
> 'Twas gold. Much better than the one on Raw, which was still good. :agree:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Pens clinched a playoff spot tonight. It's only a matter of time now.


What about them Coyotes?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watchin ECDub


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Gotta love the Austin/McMahonlaugh from SS 03. I love my life it is so full of interesting things. My life rules.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Gotta love the Austin/McMahonlaugh from SS 03. I love my life it is so full of interesting things. My life rules.


But your a Duck.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> What about them Coyotes?


Not sure if you're joking or not but they have one of the worst records in the league.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Pens clinched a playoff spot tonight. It's only a matter of time now.


If Montreal holds on against the Rangers then we are in a playoffspot for the first time in a while.

Truth: Watching the Chapelle Show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> At least i have a life outside of this forum unlike most of you who come home from school and the frist thing you do is come here to suck up to people you havent even see before.


Then why do you come on here and bitch about how everyone hates you? You haven't really done anything to me to anger me or anything but you're no better then anyone making fun of you with all your bitching.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2005)

Amp get my rep comment?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Not sure if you're joking or not but they have one of the worst records in the league.


Dammit. They deserve the cup.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> But your a Duck.


No I am a rubber ducky. Get your facts straight.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I made a YouTube thread.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

The Coyotes are pretty bad and I am not sure if Shane Doan is a 5 million a year player really and they well overpaid for Jovanoski. They are off the radar to say the least.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Then why do you come on here and bitch about how everyone hates you? You haven't really done anything to me to anger me or anything but you're no better then anyone making fun of you with all your bitching.


Because bitching is fun. However it does get old after awhile. Sometimes it gets old real quick while other times it takes more time for it to get old. But most of the time I go a little too long with the bitching which is the one thing I need to work on.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> The Coyotes are pretty bad and I am not sure if Shane Doan is a 5 million a year player really and they well overpaid for Jovanoski. They are off the radar to say the least.


Invalid. Please try another response.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I watched Family Matters earlier today and I kind of forgot how ridiculous it got near the end of the series. Harriett was a totally different lady that didn't look or sound like the original, Steve was an astronaut who used a satellite's rockets to get him back to the shuttle after being pulled away into space, and Eddie was a cop who got shot while giving parking tickets (thankfully he was ok). Shit was crazy up in Chicago.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Invalid. Please try another response.


Wanna looking for you are the guy that brought up the Coyotes aren't you.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Interestingly enough we were talking about tv sitcoms around 11 pages ago.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth: I watched Family Matters earlier today and I kind of forgot how ridiculous it got near the end of the series. Harriett was a totally different lady that didn't look or sound like the original, Steve was an astronaut who used a satellite's rockets to get him back to the shuttle after being pulled away into space, and Eddie was a cop who got shot while giving parking tickets (thankfully he was ok). Shit was crazy up in Chicago.


Sounds funny.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Did anybody watch Boy Meets World from the beginning of the series straight till the final episode?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Wanna looking for you are the guy that brought up the Coyotes aren't you.


You tried butchering the best team in the NHL, so I told you try a different response. 

Now if that is to hard to comprehend we can talk about ponies.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I watch Roseanne sometimes. Wanna fight about it?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah Family Matters does get fucked up near the end. Man I haven't seen Fmaily Matters in a while it may be on early mornings like 6 local but it might just not be on at all. Yeah Eddie did become a cop that is right.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I watch Roseanne sometimes. Wanna fight about it?


ewwww:avit:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I hate Roseanne. I cannot stand that show. But I have no problem with people who do watch it because at one point in time it was the highest rated show on television.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I watch Roseanne sometimes. Wanna fight about it?


Great fucking show.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I have never watched Roseanne though I watched pretty much all of Boy Meets World and Saved by the Bell for that matter.

Truth: Montreal is still up by 2 with 5 minutes to play.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Does anybody have a GIF of anything from the Cutting Edge on last nights RAW.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dan Conner is an animal.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Chase360 said:


> Does anybody have a GIF of anything from the Cutting Edge on last nights RAW.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=P-RNJ14CsXY


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It would be awesome if I became a gimmick poster that only posted in Big Lebowski quotes.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I hate Roseanne. I cannot stand that show. But I have no problem with people who do watch it because at one point in time it was the highest rated show on television.


Didn't know all that. It's just on like 2 hours a day at least and I don't mind it so I'll leave it on sometimes.

Darlene is a fucking loser.

*Truth:* Cops is on TV more than any other show I can think of. There is at least 4 hours of different episodes each day.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Didn't know all that. It's just on like 2 hours a day at least and I don't mind it so I'll leave it on sometimes.
> 
> *Truth:* Cops is on TV more than any other show I can think of. There is at least 4 hours of different episodes each day.


Cosby Show.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Cops is pretty dman funny most of the time.



WCW4Life said:


> It would be awesome if I became a gimmick poster that only posted in Big Lebowski quotes.


Yep, that would be pretty sweet. I love that movie and it is very quotable.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Law and Order is on TV the most. 6 channels.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

In the first season of Full House John Stamos' character was not known as Jesse Katsopolis but had a different last name does anybody remember what his last name was in the first few episodes of the first season?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> It would be awesome if I became a gimmick poster that only posted in Big Lebowski quotes.


You'd be too out of your element.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=P-RNJ14CsXY


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> You'd be too out of your element.


Fucking Nihilist.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Savio Vega was the very first recipient of the Stone Cold Stunner in mid-1996.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> In the first season of Full House John Stamos' character was not known as Jesse Katsopolis but had a different last name does anybody remember what his last name was in the first few episodes of the first season?


I don't know.

But I do know that his _Jesse and the Rippers_ bandmate Viper was a bad ass, but he had a good heart. Damn it Danny, why can't you just let him and DJ be!!! Fucking douche.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Chase360 said:


>


What? You wanted the Cutting Edge and that was Cutting Edge.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I know I'm late, but Pyro that Austin/McMahon gif is awesome.

Why I'm late? Well, I've been working on this one goddamn part in GOW, and I can't figure it out yet. Arghh.

Where's Cide, when you need him.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

KIF has to know the answer to the question or else he is not worthy of having Kimmy in his sig.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> What? You wanted the Cutting Edge and that was Cutting Edge.


Lol, I meant from last nights RAW.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> KIF has to know the answer to the question or else he is not worthy of having Kimmy in his sig.


P1, It doesn't matter if I answer it or not, because you'll still be here.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes I will but I want to know if you know the answer to the question. I dont believe you do.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Chase360 said:


> Lol, I meant from last nights RAW.


Last nights Full House on Nick at Night is a Raw as it gets.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nobody does facial expressions like Vince McMahon. Nobody.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Yes I will but I want to know if you know the answer to the question. I dont believe you do.


It was Cochran, now rush.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

His name would have been Hermes Cochran. You happy now?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Uncle Hermes

*Truth:* I was born the same day as the Ultimate Warrior, June 16. That makes me a member of the one warrior nation.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley just cut the greatest promo ever:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Whoever banned him is my new hero.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/UFC.com:-PRIDE-Worldwide-Press-Announcement.html

Well, it's official.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Whoever banned him is my new hero.


Rajah is your new hero.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Rajah is your new hero.


Awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lmao


Orton > Kennedy


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley on ECW said:


> Listen you old bastard, at WrestleMania you're going to leave one bald son of a bitch.



:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> lmao
> 
> 
> Orton > Kennedy


I'd like to know based on what exactly.

Unless you're just trying to piss me off...which is likely.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'd like to know based on what exactly.
> 
> Unless you're just trying to piss me off...which is likely.


I like him more.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3838484&postcount=134

:$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I like him more.
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3838484&postcount=134
> ...


Haha, I just saw that.

I put JBL above Kennedy, personally, though, but Kennedy might eventually surpass him, I don't know.

And for the record, while I love both, Vince > MVP.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I am heading out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The PRIDE sale should be the main article on ESPN.com but of course it's not.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Preseason Baseball > PRIDE


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> The PRIDE sale should be the main article on ESPN.com but of course it's not.


I wonder if the sports show I watch will cover the story, seeing as they already cover UFC events.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Preseason Baseball > PRIDE


Nah.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Salad?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pride parades > PRIDE :side:


















































...Nah.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Pride parades > PRIDE :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out the fights yet? :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like my violence choreographed.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I like my violence choreographed.


I looked around for it, and there's no replay of last night's Colbert Report. They're reairing the Daily Show, but no one likes the Daily Show, not even Jon Stewart.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im back.....And Im better than ever


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I looked around for it, and there's no replay of last night's Colbert Report. They're reairing the Daily Show, but no one likes the Daily Show, not even Jon Stewart.


It was a good one too.




> I do cocaine because it makes me feel good


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:argh:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Austin promo was great.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The Austin promo was great.


Coach made it greatness :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Punk took a hard shot to the back of the head tonight.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I just looked, and they're reairing tonight's Colbert Report tomorrow at 7. So if I fall asleep before it's on, I'm covered.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The Austin promo was great.


You see the Lashley promo on ECW:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> You see the Lashley promo on ECW:lmao


:lmao 

That was... that was...


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao
> 
> That was... that was...
> 
> ...


Awesome?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Lashley saying "Son of a Bitch" made my night


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Awesome?


Awesomely funny.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- SDvR 06 had the best legends roster ever and 05 had the worst.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cide, I'm in need of GOW help. :$

You know when the chick is hanging from that rope and you have to rescue her? Well, how do you do it? I've been fucking with it for probably 45 minutes, and nothing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley said like 8 words.

Son of a bitch, and bastard were 5 of them.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm watching The Whitest Kids You Know. It's a new sketch comedy show on FUSE. It's ridiculous at times, but sometimes they're really funny too. It's random and really stupid comedy, which is usually my thing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- SDvR 06 had the best legends roster ever and 05 had the worst.


Bulldog on there was greatness.

But to be honest, having 3 seperate Hogan's did kind of piss me off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- SDvR 06 had the best legends roster ever and 05 had the worst.


:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Anything Lashley does is awesome. Vince is lucky that Lashley didn't reach through the monitor, grab Vince, and give him...THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Bulldog on there was greatness.
> 
> But to be honest, having 3 seperate Hogan's did kind of piss me off.


Hollywood Hogan and Dibiase are the two best.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Hollywood Hogan and Dibiase are the two best.


Having one Hogan though, we 3 different attires would have sufficed, wouldn't you say?

Nonetheless, still a superb legend's roster. Can't wait until 2008's are announced.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only Legend I don't care for is Dusty, and that's only because I think that they should have gone with his mid-80's look rather than the late 70's one. I still use him quite a bit though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Having one Hogan though, we 3 different attires would have sufficed, wouldn't you say?
> 
> Nonetheless, still a superb legend's roster. Can't wait until 2008's are announced.


Having 80s Hogan as an alternate for new Hogan would have worked. Hollywood is different though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Colbert in 10 minutes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's too bad that two of the guys I would mark out for most will never be in the game.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Cide, I'm in need of GOW help. :$
> 
> You know when the chick is hanging from that rope and you have to rescue her? Well, how do you do it? I've been fucking with it for probably 45 minutes, and nothing.


Have to put the two tall pillars on top of each other and climb to get her i forgot how exactly to do it. I was stuck there also


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* I'm on a mission to bring back high fives; they're totally underused.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> It's too bad that two of the guys I would mark out for most will never be in the game.


Scott Hall and Kevin Nash?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* I'm on a mission to bring back high fives; they're totally underused.


what about self high fives?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Scott Hall and Kevin Nash?


Savage and Warrior. I'd mark out huge for Razor Ramon and he may be in it this year.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Having 80s Hogan as an alternate for new Hogan would have worked. Hollywood is different though.


Eh, fair enough. His entrance is completely different and same with his look, so yeah I guess.

What I found sort of lame though, was how they had Hollywood Hogan in 2006 with no nWo title, but had no Hollywood Hogan in 2007, but they had the nWo title. 



> It's too bad that two of the guys I would mark out for most will never be in the game.


Owen and...?

Edit: Oh.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Have to put the two tall pillars on top of each other and climb to get her i forgot how exactly to do it. I was stuck there also


Oh, okay. Thanks. How do you stack them on each other, though? (If you remember that)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Savage and Warrior. I'd mark out huge for Razor Ramon and he may be in it this year.


Savage would own. But your right, it's never gonna happen


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nobody caught my DDP reference.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Razor's Edge in a video game = major buys


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nobody caught my DDP reference.


I just read in the "Hardcore Diaries" when Mick Foley met Adam West. It was interesting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Razor's Edge in a video game = major buys


I would so mark out.

THQ should do a game (in partnership with the WWE of course) that's just all wrestling legends. It could have all the old WCW/WWF/AWA legends as well as old PPV arenas and old match types (WARGAMES!). It would own more then any game has a right to.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I would so mark out.
> 
> THQ should do a game (in partnership with the WWE of course) that's just all wrestling legends. It could have all the old WCW/WWF/AWA legends as well as old PPV arenas and old match types (WARGAMES!). It would own more then any game has a right to.


I'm fine with Showdown, but I would probably buy that if they did make it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> As I said, my personal opinion, which I will probably get heat for, is that UFC is a worked shoot. Hulk Hogan said that in a recent interview and I agree with him (though I often disagree with Hogan). I would not go so far as to say it is totally faked because if it was Chris Leben would be world champion (Leben is the Erik Watts of UFC since he kept getting pushed even though he sucks). From what I have watched of UFC it seems as if a guy gets knocked out or quits they let it happen, but if a fight goes to a decision, the decision is a definite work.
> 
> The same is true of boxing where all the decisions are works, but the occasional knockout is legitimate (hence how many Klitschko pushes have been screwed up by those 2 having glass jaws). To what extent the workers (or fighters) are involved in the works I do not know. I do know most UFC fights end up with 2 guys rolling around on the ground with each other throwing light punches, so worked decisions are pretty common (hence why I only watch UFC occasionally). I think UFC exposed themselves pretty badly by putting their heavy weight title on Randy Couture, but since he is 1 of the few draws they have I guess they figured they had no choice.
> 
> A Pride invasion angle sounds like a good idea. I doubt they will do it. A Pride invasion would not make too much of an impact anyway because Pride was never able to generate much interest in North America (hence why they went broke). The only upside to buying Pride is if UFC can figure out how to use it to get exposure in Japan.


:no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I could see like a WWE Legends game. They have a bunch of names already signed to Legend's contract.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - They need to do a UFC game for the 360


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'm fine with Showdown, but I would probably buy that if they did make it.


That game was decent but it could be so much better if THQ did it and they had all the WWE copyrights behind them.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :no:


Where was that?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Where was that?


A blog I read.

To Cide: I believe there's a UFC game coming out either late this year or early next.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> That game was decent but it could be so much better if THQ did it and they had all the WWE copyrights behind them.


Of course.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> A blog I read.
> 
> To Cide: I believe there's a UFC game coming out either late this year or early next.


I'd buy it just to play with Rampage


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New sig


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The UFC game is being made by THQ, too. Which is a plus.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> I'd buy it just to play with Rampage


Hopefully it's better than previous UFC games which have been mediocre at best.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

UFC should get THQ to do their game so they can do a WWE vs. UFC game so I can give Tito Ortiz a Batista Bomb.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> UFC should get THQ to do their game so they can do a WWE vs. UFC game so I can give Tito Ortiz a Batista Bomb.


Give him a middle rope bomb with Carlito.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> UFC should get THQ to do their game so they can do a WWE vs. UFC game so I can give Tito Ortiz a Batista Bomb.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> UFC should get THQ to do their game so they can do a WWE vs. UFC game so I can give Tito Ortiz a Batista Bomb.


I'd give Ortiz...THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!! for being a bitch and not wanting to fight his boss.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Give him a middle rope bomb with Carlito.


UFC doesn't have ropes because they know that Carlito would become champ after a few fights thanks to his devastating middle rope maneuvers.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'd give Ortiz...THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!! for being a bitch and not wanting to fight his boss.


Wasn't it reported that he wanted more money?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Making Mikro Crocop tap out to the STFU would be fun too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Wasn't it reported that he wanted more money?


Yeah. Here's what he posted on his myspace (whattaloser):



> "So, everyone is giving me sh*t for the Dana fight...
> No one knows what really went on.
> Let me tell my side of what real went on. Me and Dana
> had this argeement to box eachother. I told Dana we
> ...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Knocking out Chuck Lidell with the Brain Chop would own.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I remember JKA used to post stuff from Eric Bischoff's "Myspace" and people used to ask him why Bischoff had such horrible typing skills. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Knocking out Chuck Lidell with the Brain Chop would own.


Who?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


>


Doesn't explain who he's hitting though. What the fuck is a Lidell?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Doesn't explain who he's hitting though. What the fuck is a Lidell?


Some dude with tats on his head that's addicted to Nyquill.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Some dude with tats on his head that's addicted to Nyquill.


Still never heard of him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Still never heard of him.


I give up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I give up.


Absolutely.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Have you guys seen MNMItTeamOnScene's avatar? It's so rockin'. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Looking at AMPs setup, I'm pretty sure I'd pay good money to see Liddell knock Borat out.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* I'm Puerto Rican.

*Truth* I'm procrastinating right now.

*Truth* I'm kinda tired, but don't want to go to sleep.

*Truth* This is shorter than the last one.

*Truth* I'm done with this post.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Looking at AMPs setup, I'm pretty sure I'd pay good money to see Liddell knock Borat out.


HIGH FIVE!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How was Colbert?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> How was Colbert?


I got caught up watching something else. I'll catch the replay in an hour and a half.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HIGH FIVE!!!!!!


Let me check over it again.

Chchchchchchchchchch......yeah...it says it right here. Your wife is dead.

HIGH FIVE!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I got caught up watching something else. I'll catch the replay in an hour and a half.


K.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Looking at AMPs setup, I'm pretty sure I'd pay good money to see Liddell knock Borat out.


I made that sig, and the joker didn't pay me yet. PAY UP BITCH:cuss:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Why was MoveMent banned?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I made that sig, and the joker didn't pay me yet. PAY UP BITCH:cuss:


I gave you same damn ice cream didn't I? Quit bitching.

To Diesel: Flaming.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh.

Cal:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=155128


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Oh.
> 
> Cal:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=155128


He must be a shitty Cobert if he's in red.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He must be a shitty Cobert if he's in red.


Right now Stephen Colbert would remind you that Red is one of our nation's three colors.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Right now Stephen Colbert would remind you that Red is one of our nation's three colors.


And I would remind him that being in red on a wrestling forum makes it seem like he's an idiot. Seriously, if being in red is cool then...Sharp...is cool?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And I would remind him that being in red on a wrestling forum makes it seem like he's an idiot. Seriously, if being in red is cool then...Sharp...is cool?


Sharp is very cool.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Sharp is very cool.


I stand corrected then


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A fight is about to go down in front of my dorm. We can only hope so.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

His On Notice list is hilarious.


I might start a Dead To Me list.

-Bowtie Pasta
-Pedro Martinez
-Bears
-HD-DVD
-White Ashtrays
-UFC
-Law and order: Criminal Intent

etc.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> A fight is about to go down in front of my dorm. We can only hope so.


HIGH FIVE!!!!!!

UFC, alive and well :agree:

I'm going to be cool and add "Currently Marking For:" in my sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have quite a few things that could be on my Dead to Me list. Legend and TNA to start off.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I pretty much just beat the goddamn part in GOW that I was stuck on for so long.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Carlito is dead to me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thinking of making a banner request with like 20 names in the title.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers lost by 2.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea I knew Movement was gone after he made this post:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3838158&postcount=25
That sealed his fate. Temporarily.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea I knew Movement was gone after he made this post:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3838158&postcount=25
> That sealed his fate. Temporarily.


You should get a usertitle at least. You look like Colbert with this look.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea I knew Movement was gone after he made this post:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3838158&postcount=25
> That sealed his fate. Temporarily.


WTF:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

"I heard you had a 16 inch penis"

"18. But who's counting?"

Damn it, Chappelle is awesome. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea I knew Movement was gone after he made this post:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3838158&postcount=25
> That sealed his fate. Temporarily.


He was trying too hard to be funny with that post.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I feel like beating the hell out of Carlito with Austin in SDvR.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3838145&postcount=5

What kind of list is that?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3838145&postcount=5
> 
> What kind of list is that?


Deuce and Domino are the 4th best tag team ever. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> You should get a usertitle at least. You look like Colbert with this look.


I'll think of something. Maybe:side:


AMPLine4Life said:


> He was trying too hard to be funny with that post.


He should of knew he would get in trouble for that. Funny thing is, he posted in the TTT thread that "he guess he didnt piss off any noobs". Then he goes and make that post.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Deuce and Domino are the 4th best tag team ever. :lmao


That guy has taken gimmick posting to a whole new level.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3838145&postcount=5
> 
> What kind of list is that?


:no: a screwed up one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Deuce and Domino are the 4th best tag team ever. :lmao


Nevermind that, MNM is ahead of the legitimate greatest tag team of all time. :no:

Well, that's not including the one night team JBL and Kennedy had. Best. Moment. EVER.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm going to go lay down, and hopefully stay up for Colbert in an hour.

Later.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3838954&postcount=55

Harlem Heat and The Outsiders are from the 40s.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: On a Speak and Say, The Vagina says...Moooooo! [/lies....but random none the less]


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't get the Colbert Report. :no:

I could only get it by subscribing to some channel in the 200's, but it ain't happening.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Cryme Tyme > MNM


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bye Diesel, I love you.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: ecw is ok so far.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: HBO use to have great documentaries, they all suck now :no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im out. good night everyone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HBO on Demand = ratings


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Fergalicious is one of the worst songs I have heard lately.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't listen to it then.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Nickster said:


> Truth - Fergalicious is one of the worst songs I have heard lately.


Fergie is one of the worse performers of the last five years, even worse than 50 cents


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MNMItTeamOnScene said:


> austin just seems sort of immature to me.. i mean im straight edge so i cant stand the whole beer drinking gimmick


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thinking about watching Austin/Bret from WM13 3 times in a row.


My head still hurts from that I-Doser shit.



> austin just seems sort of immature to me.. i mean im straight edge so i cant stand the whole beer drinking gimmick


All 10 year olds are straight edge.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> My head still hurts from that I-Doser shit.


Does it work?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

What is I Doser?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nickster said:


> What is I Doser?


A computer program that claims it can make you feel the effects of drugs by sending sounds to your brainwaves.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi people! Been a good while since I posted in this thread. Haven't been around much lately, I've finally completed my schooling and I'm having a long holiday, so ya, I've spent most of my time playing video games and going out with friends, which is why I haven't been on much.

Anyways, what's up peeps? I hope everybody is ok. 

Truth ~ Gears of War is addictive.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire got fucked up:lmao:lmao

MrMonty didn't feel anything

BIE started to do it, then never came back on line:lmao

Crowley did it and never came back on line either.


I just got a headache.

:sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Just off work...it sucked per usual.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Failing Satire got fucked up:lmao:lmao
> 
> MrMonty didn't feel anything
> 
> ...


What page did all this occur on?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Hi people! Been a good while since I posted in this thread. Haven't been around much lately, I've finally completed my schooling and I'm having a long holiday, so ya, I've spent most of my time playing video games and going out with friends, which is why I haven't been on much.
> 
> Anyways, what's up peeps? I hope everybody is ok.
> 
> Truth ~ Gears of War is addictive.


Good to know you're back...at least temporarily.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - CM Punk says fuck 'I Doser'.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Good to know you're back...at least temporarily.


Hey Gord! Long time no talk! :shocked: How are ya man? 

Truth ~ Can't wait for WrestleMania.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> What page did all this occur on?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=327899&page=1394

Goes on for like 15 pages:lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

So if I listen to it, I feel high?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=327899&page=1394
> 
> Goes on for like 15 pages:lmao


I read through some of it. The site says you need to be undisturbed and in complete silence. I doubt you could post on a message board and have it work (if it does work).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Hey Gord! Long time no talk! :shocked: How are ya man?
> 
> Truth ~ Can't wait for WrestleMania.


I'm good.

I also can't wait for WrestleMania so I can see the results of some of the matches. I want to get the end result of MITB already, it's too suspenceful with all the guessing going on. I think it will be Kennedy for reasons I've gone over 100 times, but they might switch it and give it to *sigh*...Orton. I don't know but I still think Kennedy will win it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I read through some of it. The site says you need to be undisturbed and in complete silence. I doubt you could post on a message board and have it work (if it does work).


Who knows. Carl liked it.


C_C


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I downloaded it and the two drugs are " F Roast and S Angel".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WTF are people talking about now? Internet drugs? ~_~


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Black Sunshine
> Recreational (VERY STRONG)
> 35 Minutes
> 
> You know a dose is good when all of a sudden our email box is spammed with high regards for a specific dose. That happened when White Crosses was released, another popular dose of ours. All everyone could talk about was White Crosses. Black Sunshine can be considered our first sequel dose. From the team who created White Crosses, comes BLACK SUNSHINE. They said they could do a dose just as good or better than White Crosses, and everybody laughed. Well, THEY DID IT! BLACK SUNSHINE is the anti-stimulant. I wish we could easily put into words what this dose does, but it is so beyond words... let's try: It takes your brain and twists it so that everything shines with a beautiful glow, then it goes beyond and reverses all that glow deep inside you. There is no sunshine when you are looking face to face with your soul, and Black Sunshine puts you in a room with your soul and lets you two talk it out, but without talking. Communicating, with yourself, but so deep under you will strain to remember. Highly advanced, this dose attempts to bring you further under than any dose before it. Be warned, this is not a dose for everyone. If you aren't sure, stick to the lighter, more earthly, doses. A dose that can't be described. BLACK SUNSHINE.


:lmao
I'm so doing this tomorrow when I get new headphones.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Holy shit - E-addicts.

I swear, if there is a e-intervention, that'd be some shit.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Lex Luthor > Kennedy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Lex Luthor > Kennedy


MITB contracts > US titles


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lex Luthor is such a badass.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm good.
> 
> I also can't wait for WrestleMania so I can see the results of some of the matches. I want to get the end result of MITB already, it's too suspenceful with all the guessing going on. I think it will be Kennedy for reasons I've gone over 100 times, but they might switch it and give it to *sigh*...Orton. I don't know but I still think Kennedy will win it.


Yup, Kennedy or Orton are my picks too. I hope Kennedy wins it though, (you won't believe this) I'm actually liking Kennedy's work more these days than Orton's. I'm still a HUGE, HUGE Orton mark, just that at the rate Kennedy's going he might become my top favourite soon enough. I dunno, maybe Kennedy and Orton tied up as my top favourites? lol.

Truth ~ Vince is going to become bald soon. :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> MITB contracts > US titles


Being Vince's new heavily push golden Boy > MITB contracts


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Orton and Edge feuding over the MITB contract throughout the spring after Orton wins it > TNA


Watching Bret/Austin WM 13. It is, without question, the greatest match of all time.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Lex Luthor pulls more bitches and hoes than MVP


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Being Vince's new heavily push golden Boy > MITB contracts


That ain't MVP, what's your point? 

For the record, I have no problems with Lashley or his push. I don't like him but he doesn't bother me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley's promo tonight was a classic.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^^I detect a slight hint of sarcasm



Pyro™ said:


> That ain't MVP, what's your point?
> 
> For the record, I have no problems with Lashley or his push. I don't like him but he doesn't bother me.


im not a fan of him, its just refreshing seeing someone besides cena, HHH, or Batista get the super duper monster push


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Yup, Kennedy or Orton are my picks too. I hope Kennedy wins it though, (you won't believe this) I'm actually liking Kennedy's work more these days than Orton's. I'm still a HUGE, HUGE Orton mark, just that at the rate Kennedy's going he might become my top favourite soon enough. I dunno, maybe Kennedy and Orton tied up as my top favourites? lol.
> 
> Truth ~ Vince is going to become bald soon. :side:


I'm still hoping and praying for a shock, miracle victory for Finlay but it isn't going to happen so Kennedy is my second choice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> ^^^^^I detect a slight hint of sarcasm


Nah, I laughed so hard:lmao


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

It would be a shock indeed if Finlay won MITB. For whatever reason, I don't see it happening though.

Truth ~ Having some coke.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Someone needs to make a gif of Edge pulling the mic away from Kennedy, that was rather funny


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a gif of him dancing like Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Someone needs to make a gif of Edge pulling the mic away from Kennedy, that was rather funny


I might do it...maybe.



> It would be a shock indeed if Finlay won MITB. For whatever reason, I don't see it happening though.


Cause he's got no hype for it, that's why. He's not been built up to win it. He doesn't seem like a briefcase guy either. Seeing him carry that around would be awkward. I'd love to see him win the title though, maybe later this year, or maybe next year. Hopefully.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

> Cause he's got no hype for it, that's why. He's not been built up to win it. He doesn't seem like a briefcase guy either. Seeing him carry that around would be awkward. I'd love to see him win the title though, maybe later this year, or maybe next year. Hopefully.


Ya.

My first priority is for Kennedy and Orton to get title reigns this year though.  Let them get their reigns and I'll be very happy.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Bed of Razors is Children of Bodoms best song.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

A gif of Lashley calling Vince a "Bald son of a bitch!!" would = forum hits


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Ya.
> 
> My first priority is for Kennedy and Orton to get title reigns this year though.  Let them get their reigns and I'll be very happy.


I don't give a fuck about Orton since he's extremely boring, but I do want Kennedy to get a title reign this year but in the next few years he's got one coming anyways and with Finlay being older, I'd really rather they just give him the damn title before he potentially calls it quits. I hope that doesn't happen for a long ass time.



> Truth - Bed of Razors is Children of Bodoms best song.


Follow The Reaper


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy doesn't need to win. He's getting a title shot by Summerslam no matter what.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Kennedy doesn't need to win. He's getting a title shot by Summerslam no matter what.


Him getting the win makes sense for his character. He's lost so many title matches that him getting a contract for ANY time he wants means he'd win it when the champion was in an extremely bad position rather than one on one.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, I get what you're saying. Finlay is old and deserves a reign....he could go out on top. He's just got 2 lousy mid-card titles to show for all his efforts in WCW and WWE..so yes, he should get a reign. I would not mind that at all.

Truth ~ Listening to Muse.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hay, I found promo from the Rock during the 'Get the F out' phase of the WWE. This was done apparently after Austin walked out on Vince during the whole transition from WWF to WWE. They called in Rocky, and he cut this promo.



> "FINALLY the Rock has come back to Oakland! Vince McMahon what's wrong - you look a little surprised. Were you not expecting the Rock? Were you expecting Steve Austin? Did you think that Steve Austin was just gonna walk down that ramp? Is that what you thought?" "As a matter of fact--" "IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THOUGHT! Because you see, what you're bound to realise - it was NOT Stone Cold Steve Austin that came walkin' down that ramp, no no no, it was the living full Brahma bull, jabrone eatin', pie, beatin', eatin', the Rock says, he's walking fast, whoopin' ass, People's Champ THE ROCK!" "Rock E!" "And seein' as the Rock is the People's Champ, and he came out here to address the People, and only the People, you've got fifteen seconds to get out of this ring starting now - 1..." and he uses fingers to help the crowd pick up the count. Vince hightails it, leaving his beer behind. "Oh, and before you leave - take this with you." And he hurls it at him - ah, surely THERE'S the symbolism. Vince gone, it's the Rock...and you. "Now we all know that the Rock's supposed to be on SmackDown!, we all know that the Rock wasn't supposed to return until next month - but considering what happened last week, The Rock'll be damned if he didn't come here at the very first opportunity he had and speak to each and every single one of you, LIVE. Okay, five years ago when The Rock first walked into this company, he had one idea - ONE idea and that idea was really simple, and that was just to become the absolute BEST this industry had ever seen. And I will continue to work my ass off to make sure that happens. Because you see, the Rock says this: that very same passion, that very same fire that I have in my eyes is the very same fire that I see every time I walk in the back of that locker room - every single time I walk into a RAW locker room, every single time I step into a SmackDown! locker room, all those guys are here because they *want* to be here. Everyone on SmackDown!, all those guys on SmackDown!, they are there because they want to be there, they get in this ring, they bust their ass, you love them for that, and they do it because they love to do it. So The Rock says this: if there is anybody in the back, I swear to God, I honestly mean this, if there's anybody in the back that does not wanta be with this company, if there's anyone on SmackDown! that does not wanta be with this company, then just like the slogan says, YOU get the F out! And you see, Vince McMahon, if you're really serious about movin' on, well The Rock'll do you one better. Not only does The Rock wanta move on but he wants to move up. So The Rock'll tell ya what: The Rock is scheduled to return July 11th on SmackDown! but guess what, newsflash, change of plans, this Sunday, the Rock: King of the Ring.This is really simple. I've got WWE in my blood. The Rock was BORN WWE. The Rock goes back - history with the WWE. With the Rock - you know, it's really simple, like this - fifty years from now, when the Rock is eighty years old, when he's gotta put in the People's Dentures, he's gotta use the People's Walker to come WALKIN' down that ramp, just like that. The Rock will still step right in the middle of this ring and say '(old man voice) just bring it.' The Rock has WWE in his blood. From his late grandfather, my grandfater, the late High Chief Peter Maivia who started his career right here in the Bay Area...to my dad, my dad 'Soul Man' Rocky Johnson, all the way down to the Most Electrifying Man in Sports & Entertainment. The fact of the matter is this: Austin can take his ball and go home - but as far as The Rock is concerned, as far as I'm concerned...this - THIS IS HOME...IF YA SUH-MELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKIN'."


Pssh. Who says the Rock lacks substance and full of only catchphrases???


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Reading a promo doesn't do it for me. Need audio aid.


:side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Hay, I found promo from the Rock during the 'Get the F out' phase of the WWE. This was done apparently after Austin walked out on Vince during the whole transition from WWF to WWE. They called in Rocky, and he cut this promo.
> 
> 
> 
> Pssh. Who says the Rock lacks substance and full of only catchphrases???



I bet he said that in the space of about a minute.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Pssh. Who says the Rock lacks substance and full of only catchphrases???





> "*FINALLY the Rock has come back to Oakland!* Vince McMahon what's wrong - you look a little surprised. Were you not expecting the Rock? Were you expecting Steve Austin? Did you think that Steve Austin was just gonna walk down that ramp? Is that what you thought?" "As a matter of fact--" "*IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THOUGHT!* Because you see, what you're bound to realise - it was NOT Stone Cold Steve Austin that came walkin' down that ramp, no no no, it was the living full *Brahma bull*, *jabrone eatin', pie, beatin', eatin', the Rock says, he's walking fast, whoopin' ass, People's Champ THE ROCK!" "Rock E!" *"And seein' as the Rock is the *People's Champ*, and he came out here to address the People, and only the People, you've got fifteen seconds to get out of this ring starting now - 1..." and he uses fingers to help the crowd pick up the count. Vince hightails it, leaving his beer behind. "Oh, and before you leave - take this with you." And he hurls it at him - ah, surely THERE'S the symbolism. Vince gone, it's the Rock...and you. "Now we all know that the Rock's supposed to be on SmackDown!, we all know that the Rock wasn't supposed to return until next month - but considering what happened last week, The Rock'll be damned if he didn't come here at the very first opportunity he had and speak to each and every single one of you, LIVE. Okay, five years ago when The Rock first walked into this company, he had one idea - ONE idea and that idea was really simple, and that was just to become the absolute BEST this industry had ever seen. And I will continue to work my ass off to make sure that happens. Because you see, the Rock says this: that very same passion, that very same fire that I have in my eyes is the very same fire that I see every time I walk in the back of that locker room - every single time I walk into a RAW locker room, every single time I step into a SmackDown! locker room, all those guys are here because they *want* to be here. Everyone on SmackDown!, all those guys on SmackDown!, they are there because they want to be there, they get in this ring, they bust their ass, you love them for that, and they do it because they love to do it. So The Rock says this: if there is anybody in the back, I swear to God, I honestly mean this, if there's anybody in the back that does not wanta be with this company, if there's anyone on SmackDown! that does not wanta be with this company, then just like the slogan says, YOU get the F out! And you see, Vince McMahon, if you're really serious about movin' on, well The Rock'll do you one better. Not only does The Rock wanta move on but he wants to move up. So The Rock'll tell ya what: The Rock is scheduled to return July 11th on SmackDown! but guess what, newsflash, change of plans, this Sunday, the Rock: King of the Ring.This is really simple. I've got WWE in my blood. The Rock was BORN WWE. The Rock goes back - history with the WWE. With the Rock - you know, it's really simple, like this - fifty years from now, when the Rock is eighty years old, when he's gotta put in the People's Dentures, he's gotta use the People's Walker to come WALKIN' down that ramp, just like that. The Rock will still step right in the middle of this ring and say '(old man voice) *just bring it*.' The Rock has WWE in his blood. From his late grandfather, my grandfater, the late High Chief Peter Maivia who started his career right here in the Bay Area...to my dad, my dad 'Soul Man' Rocky Johnson, all the way down to the *Most Electrifying Man in Sports & Entertainment.* The fact of the matter is this: Austin can take his ball and go home - but as far as The Rock is concerned, as far as I'm concerned...this - THIS IS HOME...*IF YA SUH-MELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKIN'."*


That bold was all catchphrases. Sure he threw in other stuff, but it still all sucked.

I don't understand this whole "Rock has the best mic skills ever" fandom. He was a very good talker with shitty material, not the best ever, not even in the top 5 as a matter of fact (and that's even if you exclude JBL and Kennedy).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Rock definitely had good mic skills, but I disagree with people who said that he was the best ever. Again, he was very good on the mic, not denying that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mo3money said:


> GOD DAMN IT! *Who else here hates Finley's god damn shileighlei! That wash'd up bastard walks around with that irish dildo* along with his midget!! I dunno, I thought it was dumb the first time I saw it and I still feel the same way.
> 
> Who wants the old Fit Finley back from WCW where he had a red headed mullet. It was awesome when he finished the match with the 69 driver (tombstone pile driver).


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao :lmao

Truth: RVD won on ECW


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Off to school now. Cya later everyone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

He's right. Finlay sucks unless he does the tombstone.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Finlay isn't one of my favourites but I still think hes a great wrestler and enjoy most of his matches.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

American Beauty is such a good movie:lmao


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Ugh, 

Truth - I'm swamped with the amount of work i have to get finished :no:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Haidys said:


> Ugh,
> 
> Truth - I'm swamped with the amount of work i have to get finished :no:


Shouldn't be wasting time on here then


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Shouldn't be wasting time on here then


I know but this is the second best thing i've got besides a rant


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3837884&postcount=1944
:hb


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


My thoughts exactly. Heres another for good measure.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3837884&postcount=1944
> :hb


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

VD said:


> Please may I have my name shortened to VD? If that's too much of a modification I am happy with VD420
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm rooting for Kennedy in the MITB but I sorta hope Orton wins it just to see Gord's reaction to it. But in all honesty Orton winning the MITB would be silly booking IMO.

Truth - Rocky was a great on the mic. Catch phrases or not he entertained the hell out of me.

Truth - VD ranks as the 2nd worst username on this site behind Break Da F**king Walls

Truth - I wouldn't mind a username change myself.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :lmao


That's so great:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I wouldn't mind a username change myself.


You have to have a Lifetime account though, and its only modifications not full on change :$

I'm sure Bouma would buy you an account


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Passed my Driving Test yesterday.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Congrats.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XDwfODfBIQ

Hillarious.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* Passed my Driving Test yesterday.


Congrats dude, I'm learning to drive at the moment. should be taking my test soon


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I feel ill.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I feel ill.


I am ill, thats why I'm not at school at the moment :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I have such an awful cold, quite horrible.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I have such an awful cold, quite horrible.


Same, I might have a chest infection aswell apparently :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was an utter bitch sleeping last night, didn't drift off till like 3am.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm taking a sick day. I'm not ill but i'm tired as i had a party until 7AM today celebrating me passing my test. Any reason to get some sort of alcholic bevarege inside me.

*Truth- *England will probably lose 1-0 today. Andy Murray > The entire England team


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I'm taking a sick day. I'm not ill but i'm tired as i had a party until 7AM today celebrating me passing my test. Any reason to get some sort of alcholic bevarege inside me.
> 
> *Truth- *England will probably lose 1-0 today. Andy Murray > The entire England team


I'm not even gonna bother watching the game, I know it'll be awful.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331386

:no:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Same, I might have a chest infection aswell apparently :$


If you where both that i'll you would be in bed insted of on the internet


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not in bed as I have stuff to do, can't laze about.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> If you where both that i'll you would be in bed insted of on the internet


I'm doing work that needs to be in on Friday aswell, can't lie in bed all day.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=160804

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just read the Smackdown spoilers.


I marked out


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sounds like a good show, I must say, might actually watch it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Last segment looks great.


Pyro's reaction = lmao


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

The whole show looks awesome.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Off to work today 

Does someone want to go for me? Will rep.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I've never read the SmackDown spoilers before. It takes all the fun out of watching it.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Truth- Off to work today
> 
> Does someone want to go for me? Will rep.


Would prefer points...... 

Where do you work at?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Today is the one day I have off all week.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth-Downloading some new photoshop brushes.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Going cinema later.


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Truth - Just re-watched the elimination chamber back in 05'. Pretty fun match to keep me occupied.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Wathcing ROH on TWCFight. Currently Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuinness

:hb


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* Wathcing ROH on TWCFight. Currently Samoa Joe vs Nigel McGuinness
> 
> :hb


Wish I had that channel.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watching Randy Orton Vs HBK- Unforgiven 2003. Actually a decent match.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Going cinema later.


What to see?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Day off college today .


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

j20 said:


> What to see?


Im going to see 300, seen mixed reviews from it so not sure what to expect.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Day off college today .


Cool  I'm off sick for only the 2nd time in 3 years. What a geek I am :$

Anyways, hows it going Matt?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Cool  I'm off sick for only the 2nd time in 3 years. What a geek I am :$
> 
> Anyways, hows it going Matt?


I havent been off sick this year either.

Its cool, Might go and walk the dog later this afternoon seeing as it is nice weather. How are you doing?.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> I havent been off sick this year either.
> 
> Its cool, Might go and walk the dog later this afternoon seeing as it is nice weather. How are you doing?.


I'm not feeling that great, but certainly a lot better than earlier this morning and last night. I got some work done which took my mind off it and I'm staying on here for a while now.

Truth: Watching RVD Vs Y2J Vs Christian


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm not feeling that great, but certainly a lot better than earlier this morning and last night. I got some work done which took my mind off it and I'm staying on here for a while now.
> 
> Truth: Watching RVD Vs Y2J Vs Christian


Ah right get well soon .

Truth - Watching nothing.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I didnt see RAW. Is Michaels heel now or what?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I didnt see RAW. Is Michaels heel now or what?


No, I think he is still a face. He just needed to turn on Cena to make the feud more interesting.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> I didnt see RAW. Is Michaels heel now or what?


There is no way they could make Michaels heel feuding against Cena. I mean the fans last night were anti-Cena and cheering for Michaels.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just bought the WrestleMania X-7 DVD for $30


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Showing it up.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

im not in school :agree:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

RKO920 said:


> im not in school :agree:


Then you shall be salad!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; i have work in under two hours, gash


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; i have work in under two hours, gash


I'll turn you into salad afterwards.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

will94 said:


> Truth - Just bought the WrestleMania X-7 DVD for $30


:shocked: THAT DVD iS...RARE!:agree:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi everybody.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I want to hear Lashley's promo from ECW last night since I think I've only see him really talk more than a word or two only like once before.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

OMG Here is a great, Classic match idea.

60 min Ironman match
THE *M*ATURE BOY vs. THe SMILIES GAWD!

HUH?? :agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

It would be better if like, mature sounded like nature. But I mean... it gets your point across.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> OMG Here is a great, Classic match idea.
> 
> 60 min Ironman match
> * THE MATURE BOY vs. THe SMILIES GAWD!*
> ...


Man, I like your thinking.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WOW Stone Cold on Smackdown? i need to read the spoilers...RIGHT NOW!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - La Resistance's entrance music was originally used as the music for the Undertaker/Flair video package at WrestleMania X-8


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Class in a few. :sad:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I need to start studying for a test I have in an hour and a half myself

*Truth:* New avatar.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I need to start studying for a test I have in an hour and a half myself
> 
> *Truth:* New avatar.


The Muta av was better. :agree:


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - La Resistance's entrance music was originally used as the music for the Undertaker/Flair video package at WrestleMania X-8


I remember hearing that when I watched it a few weeks back. I also believe Paul London was the 'fan' that Flair punched out.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watching the Live WrestleMania Press Conference.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

going to ask Rajah to change my name. Not sure if I'll go with "Lord Holt" or "Alabaster Holt". Which sounds better?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> going to ask Rajah to change my name. Not sure if I'll go with "Lord Holt" or "Alabaster Holt". Which sounds better?


Lord Holt :agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Go with the classic


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Watching the Live WrestleMania Press Conference.


when did it start? did I miss Cena getting booed?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> when did it start? did I miss Cena getting booed?


Only just started, cena just been on, hardly any boos actually, got quite a good pop. HBKs on now. You can still watch it ont this link:

http://media.wwe.com/payperview/pressconference/index.html


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Batista is a man of class. A tank top and a blazer.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Lord Holt :agree:


:agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

j20 said:


> :agree:


So far it 3 for Lord Holt and 1 for Alabaster Holt


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.cafepress.com/wrestlingforum.112841654

All the cool kids wear this shirt.

They are really trying to squeeze all the money out of this site that they can.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.cafepress.com/wrestlingforum.112841654
> 
> All the cool kids wear this shirt.
> 
> They are really trying to squeeze all the money out of this site that they can.


LOL

Who would walk around in public wearing that shirt?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> LOL
> 
> Who would walk around in public wearing that shirt?


I'm the coolest kid on campus when I walk around in my WF shirt, WF hat, and WF bag.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wow....a store.:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

That'll look good on the desk


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :lmao


When I hold my WF Teddy Bear at night, it makes me feel alright.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - Bored


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

ha, Lashley just threw Vince across a table


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


>


Nothing shows off a package better than Wrestling forum boxers


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

>


I would so buy that mug. I'm looking for a new one.  

Truth: Just placed a bet on the Batista vs. Taker match.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth- That new Carlito middle rope theme is great WCW about as good as the Big Lebowski, and Headliners Chapelle themes.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I believe they used Lashley the right way last night on ECW with making him say just a few words.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : arrived


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - Money in the Bank > Wrestlemania 23


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Fuck ticket websites for saying tickets are available when they aren't, getting my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

MITB is the match i'm most interested in on the card for WM. There are a good few people who could win it, it'll most probably be Kennedy though.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

$13.79 for a fuckin mug!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just got my first red rep in ages from Dubbzforpresident :agree:, guess he's still a little mad I closed all those dumb threads of his

truth: wathing Shootas, a movie cide suggested


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I can't wait for Minutes to Midnight. I haven't anticipated an album this much for ages.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just got my Backlash tickets in the mail from Ticketmaster.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm so excited to see Given captain Ireland tonight; I can't wait.

Truth: Dinner time :$


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: I'm so excited to see Given captain Ireland tonight; I can't wait.
> 
> Truth: Dinner time :$


Hey Mike I haven't seen you in ages!!

I'd ask how you're doing but a little birdy informed me the other day that you're doing pretty good


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Just now noticed this, but in the WrestleMania Anthology, they dubbed over the WrestleMania X-7 theme song with....TNA's "Adrenaline Rush" song lol


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just had dinner and now I have R.S homework to do. :cuss:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

In the library :O!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> In the library :O!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Aren't you suppose to be working?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Aren't you suppose to be working?


Tell me how I am I suppose to wave in the rain?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The first person to post a pic wearing WF boxers outside their WF tracksuit bottoms, a WF t-shirt with a WF hat, drinking tea from a WF mug while holding their WF teddy gets a gift from me.

Truth: There is every chance Movement is white.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The first person to post a pic wearing WF boxers outside their WF tracksuit bottoms, a WF t-shirt with a WF hat, drinking tea from a WF mug while holding their WF teddy gets a gift from me.
> 
> Truth: There is every chance Movement is white.


What sort of gift? :$

I might do it...


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Tell me how I am I suppose to wave in the rain?


With your hand of course.

We'll I don't know how it works, if you worked today or not. Then you shall come over when I get home from the schooling of schools or vice versa minus the school part.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : WF merchandise is the coolest thing to happen since The Power Rangers! :shocked:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - KIF, I can't believe you're using a Kimmy Gibbler theme.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Sparki said:


> What sort of gift? :$
> 
> I might do it...


A WF wall clock.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> With your hand of course.
> 
> We'll I don't know how it works, if you worked today or not. Then you shall come over when I get home from the schooling of schools or vice versa minus the school part.


The custome would get soaked. 

I'll probably stop by.



> Truth - KIF, I can't believe you're using a Kimmy Gibbler theme.


Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> A WF wall clock.


I'd buy one. I have a wall clock, but it's been out of batteries and stuck on 6:35 for months.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I'd buy one. I have a wall clock, but it's been out of batteries and stuck on 6:35 for months.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> The first person to post a pic wearing WF boxers outside their WF tracksuit bottoms, a WF t-shirt with a WF hat, drinking tea from a WF mug while holding their WF teddy gets a gift from me.


I cant wait to pick up women in those clothes. Imma call these clothes "Bitch magnets". (No offense to the women)


MrMonty said:


> Truth: There is every chance Movement is white.


:shocked:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Hip Hop Harry has got to be the greatest TV show ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Vince on the Neil Cavuto show said he could not stand arrogant populous billionaires with great hair that walked around with beautiful women on their arm and thought they were better than everyone else because they had money.


He's awesome.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- Hip Hop Harry has got to be the greatest TV show ever.


Cattle Mutilation.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Cattle Mutilation.


Thanks for the gif. 

How's Hip Hop Harry stretching your UserCp?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's awesome.


HBK is superman:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331494


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Thanks for the gif.
> 
> How's Hip Hop Harry stretching your UserCp?


Very Fair. Like our prices.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> HBK is superman:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331494


Oh man, I have to post the GIF in that thread.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Very Fair. Like our prices.


Competive?

Truth- Daniels/Styles from the TPI in 2002 is a great match-up.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Competive?
> 
> Truth- Daniels/Styles from the TPI in 2002 is a great match-up.


Well, I must be going.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Oh man, I have to post the GIF in that thread.


I just saw it:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I cant wait to pick up women in those clothes. Imma call these clothes "Bitch magnets". (No offense to the women)


Hell yeah, aint nothing cooler than a man in all white clothes he purchased from a wrestling based online forum.

Truth: Going out in WF attire and meeting a slutty chick in WF attire = ratings.



Headliner said:


> :shocked:


I dunno, reading over last nights conversation in here after I left, he tried so fucking hard to be a "*****". He ended up looking like 










On a side note, only thing P1 did out of line was that suicide pic. Which was bannable. Apart from that, Chaos looked like a fucking moron and #1BenoitFan is a disgrace to all Jack Bauer avatars. If you're going to try and "burn" someone, at least do it right.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> On a side note, only thing P1 did out of line was that suicide pic. Which was bannable. Apart from that, Chaos looked like a fucking moron and #1BenoitFan is a disgrace to all Jack Bauer avatars. If you're going to try and "burn" someone, at least do it right.


He mind as well put himself in his sig and call it day.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

P1 = Ratings :agree:


"Stupid critics and random white people"

Whether Movement is white or not, that line is gold.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Have I missed something, I feel like I have.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^Yea. Another "P1 moment".

LOL Monty. Movement should of knew he would be banned for what he posted in the Raw section. He cant go around saying "*****" all the time. He gotta have some awareness.

Chaos started the whole thing with P1. He jumped on P1 then left. I guess he lives up to his username


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So anyone get banned?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Have I missed something, I feel like I have.


Chaos came back, started flaming P1 very, very poorly. P1 got pissed. Benoitfan tried to be funny. Movement said ***** and **** 8 times in 12 words. P1 got banned. Movement got banned. KIF was stoic. CaliGula said . Headliner laughed. Amp voyeur...ed?



> LOL Monty. Movement should of knew he would be banned for what he posted in the Raw section. He cant go around saying "*****" all the time. He gotta have some awareness.
> 
> Chaos started the whole thing with P1. He jumped on P1 then left. I guess he lives up to his username


I have no idea what is username is. "Will act like a twat for free"? "I suck at pwning"? "I'm gonna try and be hard to get more attention"?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

o rit. I guess none of the bannings are for good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Chaos came back, started flaming P1 very, very poorly. P1 got pissed. Benoitfan tried to be funny. Movement said ***** and **** 8 times in 12 words. P1 got banned. Movement got banned. KIF was stoic. CaliGula said . Headliner laughed.


I watched


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> So anyone get banned?


Yea Phenomenal1 got banned. Look at this first link. This is the pic that sealed his fate before Chaos even started with him:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=327899&page=1411

Then Chaos starting with him and causing him to go off starts here:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=327899&page=1414

It came out of no where. I heard if P1 gets banned again its for good next time. Or at least thats what he said.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> o rit. I guess none of the bannings are for good.


Nope.



> I watched


Duly noted and added.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure P1 is bipolar.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I have no idea what is username is. "Will act like a twat for free"? "I suck at pwning"? "I'm gonna try and be hard to get more attention"?


He just came back from being banned...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

temp bans suck, at least when I was banned I got the prestigious 'Moron' usertitle.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He just came back from being banned...


Yeah. Not for long if he keeps up the dickwad act.



> temp bans suck, at least when I was banned I got the prestigious 'Moron' usertitle.


If you're gonne do something, do it right :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Yeah. Not for long if he keeps up the dickwad act.


Hasn't he always had that act? It seems like it ever since the forums changed. I don't remember him before that.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Dick got bant? 

This calls for a sexy party! :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure P1 is bipolar.


I would not be surprised

EDIT: I asked this earlier, which sounds better "Lord Holt" or "Alabaster Holt"


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hasn't he always had that act? It seems like it ever since the forums changed. I don't remember him before that.


He was pretty happy go lucky when I first joined. Happy go lucky > twatty no funny.

Edit: No-one will ever call you Lord, and I somewhat want to call you Alabaster. Alabaster.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Alabastard...

Go with Alabastard!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He was always a jackass. He made that stupid thread about cutting himself or whatever a long time ago.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

"Alabaster Holt"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I would not be surprised
> 
> EDIT: I asked this earlier, which sounds better "Lord Holt" or "Alabaster Holt"


Just, Holt because I'm not typing anything more when addressing you.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

You should totally change it to "I'm an adHolt". Geeky word plays ftw


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> He was always a jackass. He made that stupid thread about cutting himself or whatever a long time ago.


Yea Mac told me about that last night:no:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> You should totally change it to "I'm an adHolt". Geeky word plays ftw


Chalk it up to my blackness, but that joke went right over my head


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You all are boring me. I will find something more entertaining to do.

Talk to you all, later.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If you can get your name back then Cide mise well get his back.

Of course no one will call you Lord...unless they bow down to you:side:


Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You all are boring me. I will find something more entertaining to do.
> 
> Talk to you all, later.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> If you can get your name back then Cide mise well get his back.
> 
> Of course no one will call you Lord...unless they bow down to you:side:



So is your roommate finished his...business :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You all are boring me. I will find something more entertaining to do.
> 
> Talk to you all, later.


*Cheap heat*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- The WWE had a great first four months PPV wise in 04.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> So is your roommate finished his...business :side:


Probably since he has baseball practice in a lil bit. When I left my room he was in the lounge with her. He didnt have the "anxious" look, but I know inside he couldnt control hisself.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Truth- The WWE had a great first four months PPV wise in 04.


I didn't think No Way Out was that good of a PPV minus the main event & the triple threat.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> I didn't think No Way Out was that good of a PPV minus the main event & the triple threat.


It was good enough to keep the streak of good PPVs alive.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: I want a Wrestling Forum T-Shirt


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: I want a Wrestling Forum T-Shirt


I want a teddy bear.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here :argh:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Showed up


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching The Colbert Report


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I havent saw Ashley all day until Brye decides to show up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I havent saw Ashley all day until Brye decides to show up.


Suck it up! I sent you that nice gif yesturday, shouldnt that make up for it?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

P1 tried to add me on MSN last night. I laughed and blocked him.


Go with "Alabaster Holt", Holt.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> *P1 tried to add me on MSN last night. I laughed and blocked him.*
> 
> 
> Go with "Alabaster Holt", Holt.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Suck it up! I sent you that nice gif yesturday, shouldnt that make up for it?


I guess:sad:

For the time being.:angry:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> P1 tried to add me on MSN last night. I laughed and blocked him.


Good decision.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey Brye.  

Truth - Think I might order season two of Scrubs tommorrow.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Hey Brye.
> 
> Truth - Think I might order season two of Scrubs tommorrow.


Good decision, season 2 was good. Actually all the seasons were good, except I havent seen any of the new ones


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Lex Luthor is better than Phenners


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Isn't JKA a Lex Luthor fan?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Good decision, season 2 was good. Actually all the seasons were good, except I havent seen any of the new ones


Truth - The new season has been decent at best. Some episodes were 'meh', others were okay. The clip show was awful.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - The new season has been decent at best. Some episodes were 'meh', others were okay. The clip show was awful.


Oh, I guess I didnt miss much. I heard the musical one was good


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lawlcohol


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

why o why?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> why o why?


Hey Tony, sup?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> why o why?


Thats a terrific MC Chris song.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Dana, who had what can only be described as a shit-eating grin, said every other MMA organization in the world was a joke except for UFC and PRIDE.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- :lmao

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3835853&postcount=2


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Tony, sup?


everything's A-O-K 

what up with you?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> everything's A-O-K
> 
> what up with you?


Just postin and making gifs .


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

This Drunken Deathmatch sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My DVD's didn't come.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Benoit faces MVP for the US Title in what may be a very good match *(they've had impressive 30 minute matches on the house shows)*


This is a very good sign. I'm not officially pumped for this match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> My DVD's didn't come.


happy fucking birthday.


Maybe it's time to give up?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> This is a very good sign. I'm not officially pumped for this match.


Its the only match i'm pumped for


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Paris was the runner up location for WM 23. Yes, the one in France.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CaLiGula said:


> My DVD's didn't come.


Sounds like you have been screwed out of some cash, mi amigo.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Paris was the runner up location for WM 23. Yes, the one in France.


I find that very hard to believe


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Paris was the runner up location for WM 23. Yes, the one in France.


if that would've been the location, i would've had my tickets faster than my grandma reaches the toilet :shocked:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> happy fucking birthday.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to give up?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Why would they have Wrestlemania in France that is just crazy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Paris was the runner up location for WM 23. Yes, the one in France.


Bullshit, a head of London? No fucking way.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That's what Vince McMahon said at the WM 23 press conference.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Sounds like you have been screwed out of some cash, mi amigo.


Nah, I have the tracking number. It says it's at my local post office for final processing.

Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> That's what Vince McMahon said at the WM 23 press conference.


How far into it? I stopped watching it cause it was boring. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How far into it? I stopped watching it cause it was boring. :$


Not the one today. The one announcing that WM 24 was in Orlando. I made a typo.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CaLiGula said:


> Nah, I have the tracking number. It says it's at my local post office for final processing.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow.


Ah, good deal.

Truth - Waiting on Highspots to send me an email saying they've shipped my WrestleMania X-7 DVD I ordered earlier today.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wrestlemania in Paris = gay


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Not the one today. The one announcing that WM 24 was in Orlando. I made a typo.


Oh, I still won't believe it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Wrestlemania in Paris = gay


wrestlemania in Paris = me in the audiance


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

OMFG, X-7 is on Highspots for 29.99 brand new.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> OMFG, X-7 is on Highspots for 29.99 brand new.


Link?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CaLiGula said:


> OMFG, X-7 is on Highspots for 29.99 brand new.


Like I said, ordered mine this morning.

WCW, HighSpots.com and search for WrestleMania


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=8082


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wow. You could make a hell of a lot of money buying those and selling them on eBay.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just bought it:hb:hb:hb


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Jeff Wilen of the Daytona Beach News-Journal said:


> I asked him if the slight emergence of TNA wrestling played any role in WWE choosing Orlando. McMahon got that famous look on his face, and he said it didn't at all. *He said this 'wasn't like WCW and Ted Turner' from a few years back. And, then, he said he honestly didn't even know TNA was based here in Orlando.*
> 
> Finally, I asked him why Orlando over the other rumored city, Las Vegas. He said that yes, Vegas and Paris were also front-runners, but 'we felt geographically, we haven't done a Wrestlemania in the Southeast, in Florida, and that the time is now.'


Truth - Ouch. Nice dig at TNA by Vince.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't believe you guys don't already have it, I bought it when it first came out. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chris Benoit on TNA said:


> "I don't watch the product. Once in awhile. I'll tell you, there was one week, he had a night off. It was a Monday that the dog show was on. They were unopposed and they had two hours and I was appalled.
> 
> I could not believe the show they put on. We were sitting there looking at each other, scratching our heads -- They have some incredible talent there, but no direction".


:lmao so much for those rumors of him going there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I have WM X-7 on VHS :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Somebody is selling a brand new copy for $300 on ebay.


:lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CaLiGula said:


> Somebody is selling a brand new copy for $300 on ebay.
> 
> 
> :lmao


Yep, it's been up for a good 6 months now, unsold lol.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

will94 said:


> Yep, it's been up for a good 6 months now, unsold lol.


:agree: 

How'd you find out about the deal at Highspots?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

New SIG anyone like.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CaLiGula said:


> :agree:
> 
> How'd you find out about the deal at Highspots?


I've bought alot of my 2000-2001 DVDs from them, so I check the site every so often to see if they've added any new additions to their inventory.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: England are really shit at football.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: England are really shit at football.


yup


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- MadTv isnt funny


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> yup


Drawing with Andorra ATM :side:

Atleast Wales are doing better


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Didn't realize Highspots sold so many cheap WWF DVD's

:shocked:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- MadTv isnt funny


I'll give that the old 2nd


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CaLiGula said:


> Didn't realize Highspots sold so many cheap WWF DVD's
> 
> :shocked:


Yea, they're really good about keep prices pretty fair, especially with hard to find older DVDs.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Didn't realize Highspots sold so many cheap WWF DVD's
> 
> :shocked:


I may have to invest in some of them.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

What flavor of salad dressing do you want for yourself?

Edit: New UT


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm getting Backlash '02, No Mercy '01, InVasion, Survivor Series 2000, and IYH: Rock Bottom soon.

All $10.99

I've seen Backlash go for $40 on ebay.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I may get Armageddon 2006 on DVD tonight


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Going to Oxford University tomorrow


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Downloading the new Prodigy album right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Downloading the new Prodigy album right now.


Did they make the song "Smack my B*tch up"?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Downloading the new Prodigy album right now.


Link Please.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> Link Please.


Just blog it type in "Return of the Mac" and than ZShare or megaupload.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - All I remember the Prodigy for are the songs "Breathe" and "Firestarter," and the wierd but kinda cool music videos that went with them.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :hb


You've just been salad-ized


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> You've just been salad-ized


WHAT!?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'm 5 songs deep into his new album and it's hot so far.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> WHAT!?


Thats the rules.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : Teenage mutant ninja turtles > pokemon!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : Teenage mutant ninja turtles > Pokemon!


Not in salad making abilities.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Salad > Soup


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : Teenage mutant ninja turtles > pokemon!


Thundercats > All


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Salad > Soup


McDonald's > salad


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I would like that "wrestling forum" teddy bear for my girlfriend. Only if it didn't have the 'wrestling forum' words on the shirt. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAATTTT!!!!!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Salad > Soup


I hear that!

Jerichoholic you have no room to speak as you have already been turned into the greatest side dish that ever lived.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Machamp >>>>>>>>> Machop


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I hear that!
> 
> Jerichoholic you have no room to speak as you have already been turned into the greatest side dish that ever lived.


?wha...what? 

truth : thundercats suck


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Machamp >>>>>>>>> Machop


People think that only because Machamp has evolved, Machamp is a meathead, Machop is quick, agile, and strong as 12 oxen.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> ?wha...what?
> 
> truth : thundercats suck


Andorra > Belgium


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Evening all.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Lard > Salad


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331558

lawlcohol



> Truth- Evening all.


Good Afternoon.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Truth- Evening all.


Hello.

Truth: Like your avatar. :agree:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you me dear.

:hb! Cal.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331558
> 
> lawlcohol


ROFLOLMAO

Hi Bethany


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

The Salad Dressing you want to use it up to you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad the HOF ceremony is on TV this year.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> The Salad Dressing you want to use it up to you.


A Pokemon salad gimmick, hmmmmm


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- I had to babysit my lovely cousin today... he fell asleep on me and was all sweaty. Ew. He is 4.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm glad the HOF ceremony is on TV this year.


Wasn't it on TV, last year? I just remember it on the Mania DVD.

Truth - Nice out today in Philly.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I hope that I see someone in the street wearing a WF t-shirt or cap.

WF Merchandise > Versache

:agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I hope that I see someone in the street wearing a WF t-shirt or cap.
> 
> WF Merchandise > Versache
> 
> :agree:


I've already ordered the boxers :side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Versace* np.

People and their fashion sense these days


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Wasn't it on TV, last year?


Yeah, but a lot of reports were saying USA network wasn't gonna show it this year.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Versace* np.
> 
> People and their fashion sense these days


:$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MNMItTeamOnTheScene said:


> Melina is better than Ashley *in one ways than one*.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

A golf shirt. Awesome. . .:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Lasith Malinga >>>>>> You


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I'm buying the teddy bear (just with someone's CC though). :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


>


What are you confused about?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> What are you confused about?


Gimmick posters confuse me in general


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Mims album is garbage :no:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Mims album is garbage :no:


Couldn't you tell that from his single. :shocked:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Lasith Malinga >>>>>> You


Hey, are you coming to Flanders Fields this spring?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Couldn't you tell that from his single. :shocked:


I liked that song :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> A golf shirt. Awesome. . .:lmao


They should make staff wear that shirt.:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fat Joe > Mims


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> I liked that song :$


That's because you're not fly because you're not hot because you're not. :agree:



...wait...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> That's because you're not fly because you're not hot because you're not. :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...wait...


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> That's because you're fly and I'm not hot :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...wait...


Fixed 



> Fat Joe > Mims


He should have been at Mania :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I read that WWE signed Timbaland to a deal. Some of the divas are gonna be in his music videos:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I read that WWE signed Timbaland to a deal. Some of the divas are gonna be in his music videos:lmao


If he's just producing, I can deal. Rapping? Nah, I'm good. :$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

He's gonna be at Mania


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I read that WWE signed Timbaland to a deal. Some of the divas are gonna be in his music videos:lmao


He needs to get Kristal and Arbys to be in one of his videos.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Fat Joe bothers me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> He needs to get Kristal and Arbys to be in one of his videos.


Melina too

:frustrate


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Finished Season 4 of Family Guy. Not as good as 1,2 or 3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Finished Season 4 of Family Guy. Not as good as 1,2 or 3


You gay.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You gay.


Season 1,2 and 3 had more episodes and funnier jokes


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Melina too
> 
> :frustrate


Butta heads don't make good video hoes...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^LMAO


Brye said:


> Season 1,2 and 3 had more episodes and funnier jokes


No. I was saying you're gay for giving that new Layla pic a 5!.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide, I could barely understand half the dialog in Shootas


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

That's it! -15 for Brye.  


Cide_187 said:


> Butta heads don't make good video hoes...


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^LMAO
> 
> No. I was saying you're gay for giving that new Layla pic a 5!.


Oh, I dont like her. She moved up from a 3 though, its a start


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

At least Layla looks like a lady...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ^LMAO
> 
> No. I was saying you're gay for giving that new Layla pic a 5!.


Fucking agreed, she looks fine. Fucking man lover....


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Cide, I could barely understand half the dialog in Shootas


They're accents are very strong did you have a version with subtitles?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3841242&postcount=13

Nice sig :shocked:


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: :lmao at there being a store of Wrestling Forum Merchandice. :no:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> They're accents are very strong did you have a version with subtitles?


Nope :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: :lmao at there being a store of Wrestling Forum Merchandice. :no:


They got coffee mugs


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Brye said:


> They got coffee mugs


:lmao

Honestly, would actually buy that stuff?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Oh, I dont like her. She moved up from a 3 though, its a start


:no:


Keep_It_Fresh said:


> At least Layla looks like a lady...


True.


Role Model said:


> Fucking agreed, she looks fine. Fucking man lover....


Its known that Layla looks better with her hair down.

I think Brye just needs professional treatment so he can become straight again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:
> 
> True.
> 
> ...


You find me some professional help and maybe I'll do it :side:. Even though I already am straight


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3841521&postcount=14


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Nope :sad:


I'll send you a version with subtitles if you still want it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> You find me some professional help and maybe I'll do it :side:. Even though I already am straight


Everyone in denial say they are straight. Its ok.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I hate class :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Everyone in denial say they are straight. Its ok.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: I'm into voodoo, tarot cards, and ouiga boards, lighting candles, camping out at haunted beach resorts.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ashley lovers have just been blinded by her fake boobs to the point that they can't see that she's not all that hot. 

Truth - Ashley's name is interchangeable with Melina, Ariel, and Jillian in that statement.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

I didn't like Layla at first either. Then she grew on me....... fast. And that straight hair makes her look even sexier.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> You find me some professional help and maybe I'll do it :side:. Even though I already am straight


Brye,you ust pray the gay away. When I was making those ashley gifs, I saw an adam's apple



> I'll send you a version with subtitles if you still want it.


Naw thats cool, really wasn't feeling the movie 40 minutes into it


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

will94 said:


> Ashley lovers have just been blinded by her fake boobs to the point that they can't see that she's not all that hot.
> 
> Truth - Ashley's name is interchangeable with Melina, Ariel, and Jillian in that statement.


Truth

*Truth:* I was one of the first to express my distaste for Ashley :sad:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - People that think Layla is ugly because of her hair have problems or are...you know.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

will94 said:


> Ashley lovers have just been blinded by her fake boobs to the point that they can't see that she's not all that hot.
> 
> Truth - Ashley's name is interchangeable with Melina, Ariel, and Jillian in that statement.


And Candice.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Layla is actually my favorite Diva.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> *Ashley lovers have just been blinded by her fake boobs to the point that they can't see that she's not all that hot.*
> 
> Truth - Ashley's name is interchangeable with Melina, Ariel, and Jillian in that statement.


I actually like pretty much everything about her except the damn lip rings :$

Thanks for the advice Holt, I'm in prayer as we speak


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - People that think Layla is ugly because of her hair have problems or are...you know.


She doesn't look as good when her hair is all wild, but when it's straight she looks very fine.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> And Candice.


Especially fucking Candice. She makes Ashley look like Mickie :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Especially fucking Candice. She makes Ashley look like Mickie :side:


 

Candice is pure plastic.:no:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> She doesn't look as good when her hair is all wild, but when it's straight she looks very fine.


She looks fine either way to me people were acting like she had a bald head or something.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Role Model said:


> And Candice.


Ah yes, how could I forget Pro Wrestling Barbie.....


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - People that think Layla is ugly because of her hair have problems or are...you know.


They hate her because she's black, racism is still alive and well my brotha. We must take down the white man.....by impregnating their daughters :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Especially fucking Candice. She makes Ashley look like Mickie :side:


I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Going to listen to Between the Ropes for the first time tonight, hope its good


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> They hate her because she's black, racism is still alive and well my brotha. We must take down the white man.....by impregnating their daughters :side:


I think I am offended.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> They hate her because she's black, racism is still alive and well my brotha. We must take down the white man.....by impregnating their daughters :side:


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nobody appreciates how well Melina plays her character.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> They hate her because she's black, racism is still alive and well my brotha. We must take down the white man.....by impregnating their daughters :side:


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Nobody appreciates how well Melina plays her character.


Cause she's a fucking ugly bitch.

ya heard.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Nobody appreciates how well Melina plays her character.


Generic bitch?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Butta head bitch?


Fixed it for you Mac


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Going to listen to Between the Ropes for the first time tonight, hope its good


Good man. I'll probably start listening after SP and during commercials.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> They hate her because she's black, racism is still alive and well my brotha. We must take down the white man.....by impregnating their daughters :side:


:lmao

But I'm white and I think Kristal is fuckin' sexy. Layla is hot too. Now if we are talking about someone like Jazz though.... then maybe I'm racist.  Lol, seriously though. I'm not racist.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

God damn. After looking at CLD sig, Maria is sooo fine. She makes Candice and Ashley look way worse than they actually look.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- May makes some gifs from Team Orton vs Team HHH


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I honestly don't find a huge amount of black women attractive, does that make me a racist?


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Headliner said:


> God damn. After looking at CLD sig, Maria is sooo fine. She makes Candice and Ashley look way worse than they actually look.


Trish & Maria are the sexiest Divas. :agree: But, unlike everyone else, I actually like Ashley & Candice.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good man. I'll probably start listening after SP and during commercials.


I need something to replace Sunday Night submission, I loved that fucking show, its onhiatus now. Didn't i send you the link once


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- May makes some gifs from Team Orton vs Team HHH


Get me a gif of a Pedigree, please. I may go back to my Triple H theme... If its satisfactory.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Get me a gif of a Pedigree, please. I may go back to my Triple H theme... If its satisfactory.


Dont think he hits one in it, Orton wins it so unless he hits one on Benoit, Jericho or Maven, he may not do it in the match.

I'll check my other vids though


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I need something to replace Sunday Night submission, I loved that fucking show, its onhiatus now. Didn't i send you the link once


Not that I know of? Let me know when it comes back, I'm always looking to kill time by listening to music/radio shows.

Tonights show should be very good because they'll have plenty to talk about. Wrestlmania, UFC buying Pride, TNA tapings, and some smaller things.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Dont think he hits one in it, Orton wins it so unless he hits one on Benoit, Jericho or Maven, he may not do it in the match.
> 
> I'll check my other vids though


Well if you don't find one Kimmy stays extra long.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Well if you don't find one Kimmy stays extra long.


I'll try my hardest then


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I honestly don't find a huge amount of black women attractive, does that make me a racist?


Nah. Its just preference. Although some people's preferences are questionable...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Vince wears WF gear


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.cafepress.com/wrestlingforum.112841671

Someone buy me this and I will model.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Vince wears WF gear


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm buying God Of War 2 on Saturday.

Woo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nah. Its just preference. Although some people's preferences are questionable...


That directed at me?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Vince wears WF gear


This has got to be the funniest thing I have seen all day.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I love how it's 17 bucks for a white shirt with some cheap crap printed on it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vince's muscles barely show in that sweatshirt.


:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Vince wears WF gear


:lmao I actually laughed out loud!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Vince wears WF gear


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Vince wears WF gear


:lmao


Brye said:


> That directed at me?


m.a.y.b.e


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Going out to eat tonight.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Last night's Colbert airs in an hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: That is hilarious 

Until I see Umaga endorsing the brand though I won't be purchasing anything :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> m.a.y.b.e


I figured


Truth- Kif, I should be able to make your a Pedigree gif from SS 2006


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I think the staff should get a top free.. :agree:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> I figured
> 
> 
> Truth- Kif, I should be able to make your a Pedigree gif from SS 2006


Kimmy got upset when I mentioned that she may be leaving my sig, so she has to stick around.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

This guy is so original:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3841559&postcount=670


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: That is hilarious
> 
> Until I see Umaga endorsing the brand though I won't be purchasing anything :$


Truth: This is the first time I have seen KKUK in this thread in a good while. :shocked:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Kimmy got upset when I mentioned that she may be leaving my sig, so she has to stick around.


Oh god, . Do you still want the gif?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Oh god, . Do you still want the gif?


Haha, yeah I could always find a way to use it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> This guy is so original:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3841559&postcount=670


I remember a few times I thought he was Pyro. (Until I looked to the left)


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey people.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> This guy is so original:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3841559&postcount=670


Hey its Pyro version 2


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That Pyro clone is an utter tool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

He has Pyro's name in his sig.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That Pyro clone is an utter tool.


:agree:


Truth- I want to make an audio gif of CM Punk's ovation from Raw :side:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth-I love my new SIG and its all thanks to POD.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Truth-I love my new SIG and its all thanks to POD.


Wipe your feet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> This guy is so original:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3841559&postcount=670


Did you read the newsletter?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Can't wait for Juelz and Lil Waynes album to come out.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Can't wait for Juelz and Lil Waynes album to come out.


I'll listen to Juelz's for sure. When does it drop?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wanna hear Legend's opinion on The Rock.



> Truth - Can't wait for Juelz and Lil Waynes album to come out.


I have a feeling their mixtapes will be better than the album

:sad:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That Pyro clone is an utter tool.


He seems pretty nice. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Legend probably likes the Rock because he's popular.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> He seems pretty nice. :$


 He is he was a MOD on one of the forums I was Admin nice guy.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Running through the sand desert in GOW sucks, big time. I've only been able to find one of the three things, and I've been playing it for 30 minutes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> He seems pretty nice. :$


Anyone that copies another member Pyro is a tool. :$


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah AIW, I'm not as active as I was so I just post once in a blue moon.

Truth: I am like two weeks behind on my wrestling and need to catch up before Wrestlemania :$

No chance of an Umaga in WF attire mock up? I'll gift :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^I'd try Mike, but I'm horrible with Photoshop and I think my trial ran out anyway

Truth- Nobody would dare copy my sig :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> I'll listen to Juelz's for sure. When does it drop?


I have no clue I'm listening to the mixtape right now just uploaded that Black Republicans song.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Did you read the newsletter?


I read the opening about UFC buying Pride and the WWE news. Gonna read the rest here in a bit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I read the opening about UFC buying Pride and the WWE news. Gonna read the rest here in a bit.


Make sure to read Benoit's comments about TNA. I'm pretty sure they put all the rumors to rest.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I have no clue I'm listening to the mixtape right now just uploaded that Black Republicans song.


New Juelz mixtape? I may have to download.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> New Juelz mixtape? I may have to download.


No it's just a song they have a full album coming out sometime this year but the song I uploaded is from there newest mixtape.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Make sure to read Benoit's comments about TNA. I'm pretty sure they put all the rumors to rest.


I read that and found it funny for some reason. I guess it was funny because he thought the 2 hour special had direction and what not when it was nothing but a highlight show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- People who think WM is going to be too short need to realize that Vince getting his head shaved alone is going to be 30 minutes of the show


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> No it's just a song they have a full album coming out sometime this year but the song I uploaded is from there newest mixtape.


I just saw it on Datpiff.com. I think I may download it later, since I am a huge Juelz Santana fan.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Anyone that copies another member Pyro is a tool. :$


You're right, he shouldn't be doing that. I haven't seen many of his posts, I've just talked to him through PM's.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I read that and found it funny for some reason. I guess it was funny because he thought the 2 hour special had direction and what not when it was nothing but a highlight show.


You read it wrong. He said it had NO direction. I just think it's funny that he doesn't even watch it at all basically.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Waiting to see if I can get another GIF that I have resized.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Anyone that copies another member Pyro is a tool.:$


 I agree Ben... I hate it when ppl RIP MY GRAPHICS....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I wish I could make graphics, gif making is still cool though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Kane was dead so Shane put a crash pad between his legs and a garbage can in front of his face. Let me rewind. Kane was dead so Shane put a crash pad between his legs and a garbage can in front of his face. You read that right, a CRASH PAD. He did not put a cleverly-disguised crash pad between Kane’s legs, or a real object that could act as a crash pad, like a bail of hay or perhaps a mound of dirt. No, he put down a real-life, honest-to-God CRASH PAD that had everything but the words “crash pad” written on it. Maybe WWE can claim this was their tribute to Michael Lockwood. Anyway, Shane then did his Van terminator off the ambulance. Despite landing softly on the crash pad, the folks in attendance still chanted “HOLY SHIT!”


:lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I saw The Hills Have Eyes 2 today. It was a great movie.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Not only can I make Graphics, I can also make GIFS... I'm cooler than cool


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I saw The Hills Have Eyes 2 today. It was a great movie.


Someone on this forum told me it sucked(May have been BTW). Im not too big of a horror movie fan anyway though.

I like action and comedy movies


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I saw The Hills Have Eyes 2 today. It was a great movie.


I heard it was pretty bad I'm going to see it this weekend though to judge for myself.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> You read it wrong. He said it had NO direction. I just think it's funny that he doesn't even watch it at all basically.


I read it right, typed it wrong.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* New sig because I was bored.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Lady B said:


> Truth- Not only can I make Graphics, I can also make GIFS... I'm cooler than cool


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* New sig because I was bored.


:lmao

Good advertising


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* New sig because I was bored.


It's nice, but Vince looked better.


----------



## #1Benoitfan (Apr 17, 2006)

TRUTH: I cant wait for the next Bullet for My Valentine and Metallica albums come out. Hopefully in the metallica album they have solos again. I hate the no solos. I heard the next Bullet album is going to be Thrash metal. I would be so happy if it was I love Thrash metal.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I heard it was pretty bad I'm going to see it this weekend though to judge for myself.


The acting was pretty bad but the action was great. It's was more like an action/horror movie rather than just a horror movie.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> The acting was pretty bad but the action was great. It's was more like an action/horror movie rather than just a horror movie.


I never go into a Horror flick expecting great acting so I'll probaly love it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- The Above You Thread is really annoying.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They're about to talk about WM 23 on Sportscenter.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=138053

lawlcohol



> They're about to talk about WM 23 on Sportscenter.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- The Above You Thread is really annoying.


. I post in that 24/7, they should re-name it the Brye thread. I have over 4,000 posts there :$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> . I post in that 24/7, they should re-name it the Brye thread. I have over 4,000 posts there :$


It's all obvious responses. I go in there once in awhile to add life with interesting statements, but it just goes back to the obvious responses that make the thread annoying.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Waiting to see if I can get another GIF that I have resized.


I tried, but I can't fit it into avatar size.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - ESPN is hilarious.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> It's all obvious responses. I go in there once in awhile to add life with interesting statements, but it just goes back to the obvious responses that make the thread annoying.


Sometimes when its only me and Pyro there we have some pretty good wrestling discussions


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - The two 6PM SportsCenter anchors should be hired as WWE Broadcasters.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Those Sportscenter guys need to get murdered after the show.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Sometimes when its only me and Pyro there we have some pretty good wrestling discussions


And how often does that happen?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ESPN annoys me so much. Elitist assholes.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

will94 said:


> Truth - The two 6PM SportsCenter anchors should be hired as WWE Broadcasters.


They called the action quite well :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> And how often does that happen?


I think it happened twice


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Not only does WCW make more profit than TNA, he's far more creative.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> I think it happened twice


Looks like my post from earlier stands valid.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Not only does WCW make more profit than TNA, he's far more creative.


Me for booker. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Not only does WCW make more profit than TNA, he's far more creative.


Bringing in some old lady and calling her Abyss' mom isn't creative?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> ESPN annoys me so much. Elitist assholes.


I agree. Why don't they laugh at soccer, poker, spelling bees, and all the other bullshit they cover?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bringing in some old lady and calling her Abyss' mom isn't creative?


When I heard about it I figured his mom would have 6 messed up heads or be some kind of monster...not some old lady :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bringing in some old lady and calling her Abyss' mom isn't creative?





> Suddenly, out came Jim Mitchell with a woman. And the crowd went DEAD. This woman had SOME SORT OF POWER over Abyss. He walked up the ramp with his arms out in front of him like fucking Frankenstein's monster. Tons of boos.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I agree. Why don't they laugh at soccer, poker, spelling bees, and all the other bullshit they cover?


Because they think they rule the sports world.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That actually happened????/

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> That actually happened????/
> 
> :lmao


Does it really surprise you?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

At least she only lasted those few minutes and wasn't brought back (based on the spoilers).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Because they think they rule the sports world.


Trump and Vince should form a partnership, buy ESPN, and have them legally* murdered.




*Yes, billionaires can legally murder people.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> At least she only lasted those few minutes and wasn't brought back (based on the spoilers).


It wasn't as bad as it sounds I expected worse.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Trump and Vince should form a partnership, buy ESPN, and have them legally* murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I'd mark out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Does it really surprise you?


idk, I haven't watched TNA in months.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Vince on the Neil Cavuto show said he could not stand arrogant populous billionaires with great hair that walked around with beautiful women on their arm and thought they were better than everyone else because they had money.


I want to download the show just to hear him say that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a gif of Trump slapping Vince. It looked hard as hell.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

This Abyss' Mom thing does it air tomorrow... Or has it already aired?



CaLiGula said:


> I want a gif of Trump slapping Vince. It looked hard as hell.


Look in that wrestling gif thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> This Abyss' Mom thing does it air tomorrow... Or has it already aired?


Aired last week.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Aired last week.


I'll see if I can download it then. I got to see this.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

15 minutes till the Report.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'll see if I can download it then. I got to see this.


Search YouTube. TNA always puts their highlights up on that website.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> 15 minutes till the Report.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Search YouTube. TNA always puts their highlights up on that website.


Alrights.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zFevsXPk2Q

Based on the title, there could be something there KIF. I didn't watch it though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> 15 minutes till the Report.


Chocolate flavored meth for kids . On the Report last night


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Lewis Black came back to the Daily Show :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:/


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zFevsXPk2Q
> 
> Based on the title, there could be something there KIF. I didn't watch it though.


Thanks. I was watching this TNA Today the day after last weeks Impact and it was boring me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Melina & Victoria & Jillian vs. Ashley & Torrie & Candace. It was Playboy Cover Girls against Not Playboy Cover Girls. So the lesson to be learned, little girls, is if you get naked you will be a babyface, and if not you will be a heel. What a life lesson that is. Candace deserves to be in at least the WWE Hall of Fame for being able to be at least a semblance of a worker while wearing almost literally nothing. Jillian's roots are showing. Candace finally gave Ashley the HOT HAND. If the match ends now, Torrie will not even have worked. Candace was like Aja Kong compared to Ashley. Work-wise, not physically. Ashley showed virtually nothing, except her tan lines, which I found perplexing because that means there is something in her life that she does while wearing clothes. She pinned someone to win. I don't care who.


Best. Recap. Ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Best. Recap. Ever.


:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Best. Recap. Ever.


Great Aja Kong reference.

Abyss' Mom was exactly what I didn't expect.


----------



## #1Benoitfan (Apr 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :/



shit that looked like a hard slap or Vince was selling it one or the other. If it was Vince selling it not to bad on his part


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Larry Sweeney is sweet as well as sour.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Best. Recap. Ever.


I agree. That finish looked so fake. Ashley's might need a pink slip soon.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3842320&postcount=10

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Colbert's furious face made me chuckle.



He also just mentioned Jimmy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I agree. That finish looked so fake. *Ashley's might need a pink slip soon.*
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3842320&postcount=10
> ...


:no:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I'm happy to see DSW people working dark matches before shows recently. Kofi Kingston, The Samoan Fight Club (Siaki and Perez), and The Majors Brothers will all make fine additions to the main roster.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i haven't been on this thread all day.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Crowd was going "YAY!" "BOO!" as Taker and Cena exchanged punches. The best was when Taker got two punches in a row in and the fans, confused, said "BOO!" for Taker. AHAHAHAHHA!!!


I wanna see that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> :no:


Wearing a hat and lip rings in a Playboy shoot = bullshittingly retarded


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ JBL's gonna dance all over yo ass.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Wearing a hat and lip rings in a Playboy shoot = bullshittingly retarded


I dont like either of those things. I hate the lip rings and Im not too fond of the hats


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Just reached 7000 posts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ JBL's gonna dance all over yo ass.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Vince needs to let the WWE girls do some real slutty magazines like _Spread Whores_ or something. Playboy is weak.

At least Mickie had the right idea.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ JBL's gonna dance all over yo ass.


He's got some moves


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You read the Smackdown spoilers Pyro?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Just reached 7000 posts.


I reached that, like last week. 

But seriously, congrats.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Everybody here comes 2 Cold Scorpio!

2 Cold!

Scorpio!

2 Cold, 2 Co-o-o-ld! Scorpi-o-o-o!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ JBL's gonna dance all over yo ass.


Friggin awesome :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> You read the Smackdown spoilers Pyro?


They suck.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't read them, I'll do it now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Tip of the hat. Wag of the finger.

I haven't seen this skit for awhile.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I thought Scorpio was supposed to become Flash Funk again. They said Booker pushed for him to get signed a few months back and apparently they signed him.

Anyone know what happened with that?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Tip of the hat. Wag of the finger.
> 
> I haven't seen this skit for awhile.


Your coming up to the Flavored meth part


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im trying to not read this week's sd spoilers, for the first time in 2 months.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I thought Scorpio was supposed to become Flash Funk again. They said Booker pushed for him to get signed a few months back and apparently they signed him.
> 
> Anyone know what happened with that?


Jobbin' in dark matches.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Jobbin' in dark matches.


Really? I guess I haven't been reading WWE results online so I probably missed it.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I thought Scorpio was supposed to become Flash Funk again. They said Booker pushed for him to get signed a few months back and apparently they signed him.
> 
> Anyone know what happened with that?


Last I heard he was being paid to sit at home cause they have nothing for him at the moment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spoiler



Little Bastard gave Kennedy a Swanton Bomb



:lmao :lmao

I love Kennedy but that's so fucking funny it's beyond words. I'm gifing that.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Man Camel is the man.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

j20 said:


> Last I heard he was being paid to sit at home cause they have nothing for him at the moment.


I heard the same.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



STUNNER ON JBL!!!

STUNNER ON JBL!!!

STUNNER ON JBL!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Drinking Sprite


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Someone got a present.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Im going to Disney World this summer.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I looked at my French mark today, and I'm currently at 81%. Good news, seeing as I was at 63% last time I checked.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Drinking Sprite










>


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I looked at my French mark today, and I'm currently at 81%. Good news, seeing as I was at 63% last time I checked.


You take French? I take Spanish and I have a 96%


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brisk sucks. It's ice tea in a can for god sakes.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Brisk sucks. It's ice tea in a can for god sakes.


but its so good. i drink like 3 or 4 cans a day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I hate Brisk and love Sprite


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> You take French? I take Spanish and I have a 96%


One province filled with English hating assholes who've wanted to seperate from our country for years speak French so we have to take it in our schools. :no:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> but its so good. i drink like 3 or 4 cans a day.


I sent you some awesome rep.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Truth: "Is Rep Worth It". That thread needs to be in classic rants. It was fucking awesome.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I sent you some awesome rep.


i checked it. Sd is ruined to me, i know what happens now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> One province filled with English hating assholes who've wanted to seperate from our country for years speak French so we have to take it in our schools. :no:


oh 


Truth- Sprite >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Brisk


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> i checked it. Sd is ruined to me, i know what happens now.


How? I thought you were trying to avoid spoilers.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> How? I thought you were trying to avoid spoilers.


you posted it on the rep comment. i was until i checked my rep.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> you posted it on the rep comment. i was until i checked my rep.


Thats a shame.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Thats a shame.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Thats a shame.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I am pumped for Mania


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: I am pumped for Mania


Same here man. What match are you looking foreward to most?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


>


Don't take it personally.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That was a pretty dick move.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Don't take it personally.


i know, but stil i wanted to be a surprise.

truth: Diesel cheats in pool, no one can be that good against me.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> Same here man. What match are you looking foreward to most?


MITB (mainly), 2 Title Matches, BOTB, & US Title.

You?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I cheat at the internet.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

God dammit, everyone is ignoring me. Im out!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> i know, but stil i wanted to be a surprise.
> 
> truth: Diesel cheats in pool, no one can be that good against me.


Awwww... Well I couldn't get the full opening on the screen shot, so there ya go.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I cheat at the internet.


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> MITB (mainly), 2 Title Matches, BOTB, & US Title.
> 
> You?


MITB and Benoit vs MVP mostly. Im gonna enjoy Cena vs HBK though(And I'll be happy if Ashley wins the womans title in her match).

The battle of the billionaires match is going to be funny.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

According to VBookie, this forum considers Mr. Kennedy the odds on favourite to win MITB, with Randy Orton behind him, but WAY behind him. I couldn't believe how one sided the vote chart looks.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Awwww... Well I couldn't get the full opening on the screen shot, so there ya go.


yeah that helps. im trying to forget the results.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Gonna go and watch some Tv now.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

My day has been enjoyable.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Deuce N' Domino in another dark match is a bad move.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Vince compared UFC to American gladiators :lmao :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I buy fruit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Vince compared UFC to American gladiators :lmao :lmao


Well, Randy Couture is Captain America.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vince just had the greatest interview ever on CNBC:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Vince just had the greatest interview ever on CNBC:lmao:lmao:lmao


It was great but Lashley being there would have made it that much better :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't think Mania will get 1.5 million though.


I don't even think X-7 got that.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I got a hilarious email from someone named Astacia or something like that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I don't think Mania will get 1.5 million though.
> 
> 
> I don't even think X-7 got that.


Buys? No way. It will do at least a million buys worldwide.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

People wanting to see Trump get his head shaved might bump it up a bit.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

How many people are going to pay 50 some dollars to watch Trump become bald when they can watch the news later to find out the results?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

500,000


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> People wanting to see Trump get his head shaved might bump it up a bit.


It'll do a million and I'll be shocked if it does less that that. 1 million world wide buys would be solid IMO because looking at the card, there's nothing too great about it. The Trump thing could bump it up a bit but it's not going to do 1.5 million.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> People wanting to see Trump get his head shaved might bump it up a bit.


Anyone who thinks Trump is gonna get shaved bald is clearly NOT a fan of wrestling in the slightest. And anyone who is not a fan of wrestling in the slightest aint gonna pay 50 bucks.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> 500,000


That would besides the million others?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Anyone who thinks Trump is gonna get shaved bald is clearly NOT a fan of wrestling in the slightest. And anyone who is not a fan of wrestling in the slightest aint gonna pay 50 bucks.


Exactly the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Russo was booking Trump would get shaved.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> If Russo was booking Trump would get shaved.


That's why Russo is awesome.

Make me a Vince Russo sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's why Russo is awesome.
> 
> Make me a Vince Russo sig.












I'm quick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm quick.


Booo, you made that awhile back. I need something fresh and new.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm quick.


:lmao

I actually wonder how would Wrestlemania be booked if it was Russo doing it.

Of course I expect at least 1 swerve.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Booo, you made that awhile back. I need something fresh and new.


I got an idea. I'll try it when I'm done eating.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watched the re-run of the Colbert Report


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I got an idea. I'll try it when I'm done eating.


HIGH FIVE!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Bored


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3842969#post3842969


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: friday is almost here, just a few more days.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This may very well be the best banner of all time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3842969#post3842969


He made a Murdoch one


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> He made a Murdoch one


I asked to use it my sig. It looks amazing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I asked to use it my sig. It looks amazing.


Yeah, I like that Edge one aswell


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, I like that Edge one aswell


He didn't reply, so....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just put that dude who insulted KIF in the blue.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> He didn't reply, so....


Looks pretty cool


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Just put that dude who insulted KIF in the blue.


His mom is on the way.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> His mom is on the way.


:no:

Better than the Lashley banners WCW?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao

Did you register to vote?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I don't get how they're trading cards, its the internet, you can just save them :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao
> 
> Did you register to vote?


That has nothing to do with Murdoch. 

Truth- It looks like my Kimmy theme ended prematurely.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :no:
> 
> Better than the Lashley banners WCW?


Quite possibly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Some guy thinks Masters has potential :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Quite possibly.


Damn, it's got to be amazing then.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Some guy thinks Masters has potential :lmao :lmao :lmao


He did... Talk to JDL about him, though. He'll explain how someone becomes a Main Eventer, but won't tell you why he deserves it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> He did... Talk to JDL about him, though. He'll explain how someone becomes a Main Eventer, but won't tell you why he deserves it.


he can within a few years. if Chris masters becomes IC this year i won't mind. So there not going to have a Number one contender's match at mania for the IC title?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> he can within a few years. if Chris masters becomes IC this year i won't mind. So there not going to have a Number one contender's match at mania for the IC title?


He's not a good wrestler though, or a good mic worker and he's losing hair at the age of 24. Thats not good


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> he can within a few years. if Chris masters becomes IC this year i won't mind. So there not going to have a Number one contender's match at mania for the IC title?


I'm done speaking to you about this.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

It is sometimes very difficult to tell whether KIF or Jax is on which account.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:argh:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> He's not a good wrestler though, or a good mic worker and he's losing hair at the age of 24. Thats not good


he's losing his hair? i never heard about that.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> It is sometimes very difficult to tell whether KIF or Jax is on which account.


Jax is never on this account. The only time I am on his account if I am at his house and I don't sign out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Another fucking rant...this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^I laughed


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I use to like and respect PTK, but he's changed. 

:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> It is sometimes very difficult to tell whether KIF or Jax is on which account.


I think I get it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PTK is a dumbass.

He used to actually be somewhat acceptable, now he's an annoyance, creating a topic off anything that comes to his damn head.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't enjoy his presence.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMP:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

That. Is very well, the greatest banner in the history of banners.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> AMP:


Johnny Depp would eat his heart out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^I didn't laugh


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Johnny Depp would eat his heart out.


Russo > Depp in terms of sex appeal and acting.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

PTK is a great wrestling poster. As a person...well spitting on someone in church, pissing on someone's windows, walking around school with a bible down your crotch...it's not even funny. That's just being a scumbag.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

PTK is under the impression that long posts make him a good poster.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I am thinking about changing my avatar.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I smell ratings. And my conscience isn't giving morally sound advice...I best go to bed :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


>


gtfo


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3835853&postcount=2

That's about how it should go down.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3835853&postcount=2
> 
> That's about how it should go down.


I wouldn't feel cheated.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3835853&postcount=2
> 
> That's about how it should go down.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> On the UK release of the Hogan Anthology, in the explanation for why it got a 15 certificate (age rating), it read: “CONTAINS MODERATE WRESTLING ACTION”.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lawlcohol


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This South Park is awesome already

Cartman as Jack Bauer = ratings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> This South Park is awesome already
> 
> Cartman as Jack Bauer = ratings


What the fuck? 

:lmao :lmao!!!


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey guys! What's up? How's everyone doing? 

I was just playing Gears of War. Damn, the game's really tough in insane mode. REALLY tough. Casual was no problem, hardcore was challenging but beatable, but in insane mode, the game becomes really tough.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Hey guys! What's up? How's everyone doing?
> 
> I was just playing Gears of War. Damn, the game's really tough in insane mode. REALLY tough. Casual was no problem, hardcore was challenging but beatable, but in insane mode, the game becomes really tough.


Hey dude, I havent seen you in about 2 months, sup man?

Im doing good


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> :lmao :lmao!!!


It's so great:lmao


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

New sig, whatya think??


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> New sig, whatya think??


I like it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> It's so great:lmao


I didn't laugh once at last weeks, this sounds like a welcome change.

I'll watch it tomorrow when it's up at allsp or daily motion or Youtube unless it's taken down like a lot of shit seems to be..


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Listening to Between the Ropes radio show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Damn, I guess I'll catch the 11 o clock replay.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Brye said:


> Hey dude, I havent seen you in about 2 months, sup man?
> 
> Im doing good


Hey.  Well, yeah I'll be on regularly from now on though. I'm good, things are looking pretty good in general. 

Truth ~ WrestleMania is going to be awesome! :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

If you've seen 24, then you'll find this one hilarious.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Hey.  Well, yeah I'll be on regularly from now on though. I'm good, things are looking pretty good in general.
> 
> Truth ~ WrestleMania is going to be awesome! :agree:


Thats pretty cool. I've been wondering where you were


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jimbo said:


> How are you going to get credit, if you don't have a gift receipt, ass?


:lmao I love Jimbo off the Simpsons.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> If you've seen 24, then you'll find this one hilarious.


Any 24?

I've seen the first 4 or 5 episodes. I was meaning to get back to it but I still haven't.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It looks like South Park is pointless for me again.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Brye said:


> Thats pretty cool. I've been wondering where you were


LOL, can't stay away from WF for too long! 

Truth ~ The Xbox 360 Elite version looks really good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Any 24?
> 
> I've seen the first 4 or 5 episodes. I was meaning to get back to it but I still haven't.


Yeah, pretty much. You won't get a couple things if you haven't seen a lot of 24, but most of it you'll get.


They just pulled an awesome swerve:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- My rep is finally back to where it was before Rajah took 1000 away.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- My rep is finally back to where it was before Rajah took 1000 away.


For that rant?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> For that rant?


That rant that was based around Overrated Comedies, Yes.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3843338#post3843338


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That was the best episode of South Park ever.


:hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a way to advertise a porn site. Pyro get him!:$
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3843332#post3843332


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What a way to advertise a porn site. Pyro get him!:$
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3843332#post3843332


He has two threads like that.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

New South Park was good, not as good as the ****** guy one but good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> He has two threads like that.


Yea I saw the other one in entertainment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> New South Park was good, not as good as the ****** guy one but good.


:ns


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Futurama is boring.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Listening to Between the Ropes radio show.


Good man.

I missed SP so I could catch the beginning of the show. I'll watch the SP replay at midnight.


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> That was the best episode of South Park ever.
> 
> 
> :hb


I agree, I loved all the internet site references.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just got a PM asking if I want to join The Undertaker fanclub. :no:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I just got a PM asking if I want to join The Undertaker fanclub. :no:


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I agree, I loved all the internet site references.


:lmao:lmaoWTF????????????????????????????????


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I just got a PM asking if I want to join The Undertaker fanclub. :no:


Did you join?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did you join?


I didn't respond.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I didn't respond.


Tell them your the #1 super fan.


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmaoWTF????????????????????????????????


The paypal,youtube,myspace,askjeeves, etc. for some reason that shit was funny as hell to me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm going to have some fun with this.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I didn't respond.


He'll take that as a yes because no respond = no sell and Taker is all about the no sell.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm going to have some fun with this.


Thank you.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He'll take that as a yes because no respond = no sell and Taker is all about the no sell.


Me not responding is like me sitting up after being superkicked?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Me not responding is like me sitting up after being superkicked?


Pretty much.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Pretty much.


That Russo sig is such greatness. I'm going to use it for another forum.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Tomorrow night some info (more than likely concerning SVR2008) is being revealed. I'm not sure what, but I'm most likely going to be the one who posts it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

GTA IV trailer in 18 hours!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Tomorrow night some info (more than likely concerning SVR2008) is being revealed. I'm not sure what, but I'm most likely going to be the one who posts it.


Rosters? 

Im still here for a bit


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Tomorrow night some info (more than likely concerning SVR2008) is being revealed. I'm not sure what, but I'm most likely going to be the one who posts it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> That Russo sig is such greatness. I'm going to use it for another forum.


I'll hopefully be keeping it until Easter Sunday when I can request a new banner.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> GTA IV trailer in 18 hours!!


It better be more open ended than San Andreas or its not buyable.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

My post in PTK's new(est) rant made me laugh. I must be really tired.

Listening to pink floyd rit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> It better be more open ended than San Andreas or its not buyable.


It's going to be awesome. The potential is huge now that it is on PS3 and 360.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> It's going to be awesome. The potential is huge now that it is on PS3 and 360.


Great, I got to buy a new system.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> My post in PTK's new(est) rant made me laugh. I must be really tired.
> 
> Listening to pink floyd rit.


You spoke the truth though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Great, I got to buy a new system.


That's inevitable.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> That's inevitable.


Of course, but I still don't want to.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- When Kurt Angle signed with TNA, only seven people knew about it until TNA made the official announcement.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- When Kurt Angle signed with TNA, only seven people knew about it until TNA made the official announcement.


:lmao


Crazy...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Crazy...


One guy that didn't know about it was the head booker (Scott D'Amore at the time) and his was justifiably pissed. 

Gotta love how things are run in Orlando.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- When Kurt Angle signed with TNA, only seven people knew about it until TNA made the official announcement.


I heard that Russo was one of the 7 and he went around the Impact Zone saying they signed Goldberg (which is why the live crowd chanted Goldberg) only to see a Kurt Angle video package.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

swerve!)~!23)[email protected]#65


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I heard that Russo was one of the 7 and he went around the Impact Zone saying they signed Goldberg (which is why the live crowd chanted Goldberg) only to see a Kurt Angle video package.


That is awesome. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I heard that Russo was one of the 7 and he went around the Impact Zone saying they signed Goldberg (which is why the live crowd chanted Goldberg) only to see a Kurt Angle video package.


He would do that.

Goldberg would have been a better signing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark for Goldberg



> One guy that didn't know about it was the *head booker* (Scott D'Amore at the time) and his was justifiably pissed.
> 
> Gotta love how things are run in Orlando.


:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Signing out! BYE BYE!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

troof: Behind Enemy Lines is a great movie.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Prime Time Keim said:


> Fine, fine Diesel. You win. I wont post anymore in this thread *or post stupidly ever again* <throws shirt over shoulder and starts kicking a can down the street>


How long do you guys think he'll last on this? A day? Two?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> How long do you guys think he'll last on this? A day? Two?


Barely an hour. Probably 5 mins.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## the main event (Jun 23, 2006)

Truth: My brother went to Oakland today to see Mexico vs. Ecuador.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

BTR Guys Talking about Kenny Dykstra:

"Is he still banging Mickie James?"

"They're engaged"

"Really? Nice. I've seen what he's banging...and I approve"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Painting my house all day has been a bitch.

what's up?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> BTR Guys Talking about Kenny Dykstra:
> 
> "Is he still banging Mickie James?"
> 
> ...


Vanilla Man Whore??


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Derek.

Truth - ionoz. :argh:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Hey Derek.
> 
> Truth - ionoz. :argh:


Make your user title "Dana White could knockout Tito Ortiz"


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Make your user title "Dana White could knockout Tito Ortiz"


I like your style, kid.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I like your style, kid.


Now add ".....SWERVE!!!!!" to the end.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hate Wednesdays, the forum always seems dead on Wednesdays.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I hate Wednesdays, the forum always seems dead on Wednesdays.


Everyone is listening to BTR


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Bitchin'.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Everyone is listening to BTR


figures.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW, this should be your favorite show. They just called TNA, "WWE-Lite"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope the DVDs I ordered come soon, it's been over a week. :cuss:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This Colbert interview is great.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WCW, this should be your favorite show. They just called TNA, "WWE-Lite"


Link?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* i hilee injoyed da knew sowth parc 2nite


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* i hilee injoyed da knew sowth parc 2nite


I'll have to watch it. 

Love the Janetty banner, BTW.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Between The Ropes isn't very impressive.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Link?


It's over now but betweentheropes.com. It's a wrestling/MMA radio show. The archive of this show should be up at like 2 or so.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's over now but betweentheropes.com. It's a wrestling/MMA radio show. The archive of this show should be up at like 2 or so.


Thanks .


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CALI STOLE MY BANNER :cuss:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'll have to watch it.
> 
> Love the Janetty banner, BTW.


Thanks, I'm actually working on a new one at the moment though. I think it will be better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> CALI STOLE MY BANNER :cuss:


You got robbed son.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> You got robbed son.


I'M GOING TO CUT YOU COMMI, CUT YOU DEEP:cuss:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: if all the wrestlers i bet on win, i will get 4,000 + points. around 4,250.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

After looking at Delfin's banner, I have realized that the logo for this forum is god awful.

Whoever thought that Rey Mysterio wearing the old WWF title works as a logo should be shot.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I wonder if I'll ever see someone out on the street, decked out in WF appeal.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I wonder if I'll ever see someone out on the street, decked out in WF appeal.


Depends if you ever see Marty Janetty. I can imagine him decked out in WF gear.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Get somebody a WF T-shirt for Christmas:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I said this earlier regarding the WF clothes:


> I cant wait to pick up women in those clothes. Imma call them the "bitch magnets". No offense to women


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I said this earlier regarding the WF clothes:


:lmao

Ladies love WF Gear.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hil-dog. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Hil-dog. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I already love this episode of SP. I can't believe it took them this long to rip from 24.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I already love this episode of SP. I can't believe it took them this long to rip from 24.


Everyone in South Park will be dead.





FOREVER.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmaoI told you:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If Cartman says "WHO ARE YOU WORKING FOR!" I'll declare this the best episode ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Cartman says "WHO ARE YOU WORKING FOR!" I'll declare this the best episode ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3843661&postcount=28

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That was a top notch swerve.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

He seriously may be the biggest Orton defender on this forum.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

IT'S THE BRITISH.......SWERVE!!!!!!

"WHERE IS THE DETONATOR!" was close enough.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> He seriously may be the biggest Orton defender on this forum.


I don't know about that, be he is sorely misguided if he thinks that this is Orton's year. This is 2007, not 2004.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This episode has the most internet references ever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> He seriously may be the biggest Orton defender on this forum.


His Orton love it annoying. He seriously tried to argue that Orton was better than HBK.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> IT'S THE BRITISH.......SWERVE!!!!!!


I marked out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That episode ruled.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> He seriously tried to argue that Orton was better than HBK.


Maybe in terms of using unnecessary rest holds.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Save one episode, it's been a good season so far.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> His Orton love it annoying. He seriously tried to argue that Orton was better than HBK.


Did'ja own 'em?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Me and alot of people did ^^^^


Derek_2k4 said:


> Maybe in terms of using unnecessary rest holds.


Oh yea, Orton is the best at that. It's really going to get him credibility.

I can imagine Orton getting lost in the match. What do you think the first thing pops up in his mind?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Switched up my sig again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^^ :lmao that banner is even better


WCW4Life said:


> Save one episode, it's been a good season so far.


:agree:

Last week's episode was really weak, but hopefully we won't see many more weak ones this season.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Best episode ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Save one episode, it's been a good season so far.


I actually didn't mind last weeks episode. It wasn't great but the ending saved it from being horrible and it had some decent moments. Clearly the weakest of the 4 thus far though.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Switched up my sig again.


Hilarious.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I liked the lice episode, it was pretty funny. Not hilarious but not as bad as some people made it out to be.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That's great Delfin. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I thought that the whole lice thing only really served the purpose of setting up the Angelina Jolie joke, but it wasn't a terrible episode.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WWE should remove the middle rope from their rings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> WWE should remove the middle rope from their rings.


Carlito would be unemployed.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hot Pockets are awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

He sometimes uses the top rope doesn't he?

I want to see Carlito in a Pride/Boxing ring. He would be so confused.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder if TNA would give Carlito the NWA title if he went there. I vote yes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He sometimes uses the top rope doesn't he?
> 
> I want to see Carlito in a Pride/Boxing ring. He would be so confused.


He'd be even more confused inside The Octagon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *He sometimes uses the top rope doesn't he?*
> 
> I want to see Carlito in a Pride/Boxing ring. He would be so confused.


Those situations never turn out well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I wonder if TNA would give Carlito the NWA title if he went there. I vote yes.


Hmmm, it wouldn't shock me.

I'm so excited for RVDs NWA World Title run late this year/early next


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Caligula & WCW4Life are my favorite tag team on WF.


----------



## the main event (Jun 23, 2006)

Truth: I don't know what's up with Carlito and the rope. I haven't watched wrestling in a really, really, really long time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Caligula & WCW4Life are my favorite tag team on WF.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hmmm, it wouldn't shock me.
> 
> I'm so excited for RVDs NWA World Title run late this year/early next


I hope Vince legally rapes him of his character so he has to go to Robbie V or something even worse.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Those situations never turn out well.


I think you're talking about Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm so excited for RVDs NWA World Title run late this year/early next


Kicking makes you a good wrestler.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I hope Vince legally rapes him of his character so he has to go to Robbie V or something even worse.


Did he get the rights to his character like Raven did? If he was smart he wou.....wait.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

the main event said:


> Truth: I don't know what's up with Carlito and the rope. I haven't watched wrestling in a really, really, really long time.


He overuses it a tad.



AMPLine4life said:


> Did he get the rights to his character like Raven did? If he was smart he wou.....wait.


:lmao

RVD is no Raven. Raven has one of the highest IQs in the world.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I hope Vince legally rapes him of his character so he has to go to Robbie V or something even worse.


Robbie V?? how about...*The JUMPING FROG*

here comes the New Nwa World champion..THE Jumping Frog:agree: 


:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did he get the rights to his character like Raven did? If he was smart he wou.....wait.


:lmao

I think he does actually own the rights to his name like Raven does.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

My second favorite tag team is Keep_It_Fresh and Jax on WF.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I find it hilarious that Vince owns Steve Corino's gimmick and Corino has never even touched a WWE ring.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> RVD is no Raven. Raven has one of the highest IQs in the world.


Yeah, Raven got screwed out of his NWA World Title run because Jarrett was being a bitch and wanted the belt when TNA went on Spike. RVD got screwed out of his WWE Title run because he was an idiot and decided to speed while smoking.

Truth: Raven should book TNA.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Everybody knows the best tag team on this forum is Sharp and Nolo King. duh.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I have no tag team partner here on WF. :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I have no tag team partner here on WF. :sad:


I didn't know I had one until a few seconds ago.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I have no tag team partner here on WF. :sad:


You can be my wingman anytime.:side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I have no tag team partner here on WF. :sad:


What about your UFC buddy, AMP?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> You can be my wingman anytime.


Rad.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I have no tag team partner here on WF. :sad:


If "Diesel-Power" comes back, Then he can be your partner!:agree: 



:side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I didn't know I had one until a few seconds ago.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> What about your UFC buddy, AMP?


I work alone :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I work alone :side:


DTA


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Diesel Power always held me back.

:argh:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Tag teams on WF. Who knew?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm confused.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm confused.


hmm i guess Hpnotiq Could be your partner?!:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Tag teams on WF. Who knew?


Obviously you, since you're the one that started this whole discussion of Tag Teams on WF.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> hmm i guess Hpnotiq Could be your partner?!:agree:


Read back a page or two.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

joe kills all is my tag partner.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Anyways....


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Obviously you, since you're the one that started this whole discussion of Tag Teams on WF.


No? Really?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sopranos are on:hb



> hmm i guess Hpnotiq Could be your partner?!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> joe kills all is my tag partner.


which gimmick?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> which gimmick?


All.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3843747&postcount=3
z-r0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I know I'm late, but I remember reading a report that RVD agreed to let WWE trademark his name back in 05 I believe.


SaMi. said:


> hmm i guess Hpnotiq Could be your partner?!:agree:


Funny this is, alot of the people who hate him also hates CaL. Or vise versa. People seem to put them two in the same category all the time.


WCW4Life said:


> DTA


Austin has alot of influence.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> All.


Awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Did my favorite tag team split?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Did my favorite tag team split?


They did a double turn.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Never


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

My tag partner is Rajah, I win.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They did a double turn.


Dammit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> My tag partner is Rajah, I win.


His partner(s) is....nevermind.

What is the relevance of these tag teams?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> His partner(s) is....nevermind.
> 
> What is the relevance of these tag teams?


What you don't find them fun? Go tag out to DDMac, then.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> His partner(s) is....nevermind.
> 
> What is the relevance of these tag teams?


Nothing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Tag teams? I dunno. Sounds kinda gay.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> What you don't find them fun? Go tag out to DDMac, then.


:sad:

Wanna know the real story between Marcus and Holt?

Me, Cide, Mac, Holt, Marcus were in a stable. Holt kicked Marcus out.

The end.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching The Sopranos.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Actually, if I had a tag partner, it would be Pyro because that means I would have a thousand other partners, including Legend.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :sad:
> 
> Wanna know the real story between Marcus and Holt?
> 
> ...


You make this sound uninteresting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMP thinks wisely


Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You make this sound uninteresting.


True.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Actually, if I had a tag partner, it would be Pyro because that means I would have a thousand other partners, including Legend.


Who wouldn't want the 2006 BOLA winner in their stable?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> AMP thinks wisely
> 
> True.


I'll just bring it up another time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-I remember somebody created a "WF stable" thread in the anything section about 6 months ago. The idea was basically if you were to create a stable, what WF members would be in your thread and what would the name of the stable be.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Who wouldn't want the 2006 BOLA winner in their stable?


I know I want him, he's awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Truth-I remember somebody created a "WF stable" thread in the anything section about 6 months ago. The idea was basically if you were to create a stable, what WF members would be in your thread and what would the name of the stable be.


What a lame idea.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

BOLA:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-I remember somebody created a "WF stable" thread in the anything section about 6 months ago. The idea was basically if you were to create a stable, what WF members would be in your thread and what would the name of the stable be.


WF Tag Teams > WF Stables.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-I remember somebody created a "WF stable" thread in the anything section about 6 months ago. The idea was basically if you were to create a stable, what WF members would be in your thread and what would the name of the stable be.


Make another one.

:ns


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

Ok, this might shock you, this might not, but "this is awesome":

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=303392

Look who thought of the idea


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> Ok, this might shock you, this might not, but "this is awesome":
> 
> ...


Bingo!:lmao

And my timing was off. It was 4 months ago.:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

P1 is so awesome.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

A tag team thread would be 12x as successful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit....:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3842881&postcount=10


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh shit....:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3842881&postcount=10


I'm not sure which is funnier, that post or the fact that you read the Efed section.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Make the thread KIF.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Otacon said:


> MGU: Kaneanite and Otacon (Co-Captains), just Chelsey, The Deaner, and NikkiCoxIsHot.
> 
> Wait a minute. This isn't six months ago LOLOLOLOL. I'm so fucking clever.


That's the original stable of WF/WEF. 

Pssh. P1 is just a copier.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Make the thread KIF.


I was already planning on it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=79723


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I hope Rajah closes it with the response "We don't need anymore egos stroked" and then bans you for copying an idea by P1.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck, I'll need a tag partner, then!

*searches WF*



> then bans you for copying an idea by P1.


Pfft. P1 has no ideas. He couldn't even come up a lame idea for a forum stable. It's been done before P1 made that thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=79723


He is Hip Hop.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. NCIH beat me to it. I was gonna post that. Yea, MGU really ran shit:side:


WCW4Life said:


> I'm not sure which is funnier, that post or the fact that you read the Efed section.


I just happened to see Chelsey in the thread title so I viewed it:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He is Hip Hop.


HIP HOP IS SOMETHING WE LIVE.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> HIP HOP IS SOMETHING WE LIVE.


He won't recruit you unless HE sees it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He won't recruit you unless HE sees it.


What a badass.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> What a badass.


Our drop down lists that we sported were cooler than his.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I was already planning on it.


Awesome


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Meh, IC was pretty cool when I first joined, then he left and didn't return until after I left.

What's the heat against him, anyway?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Our drop down lists that we sported were cooler than his.


Our drop down lists were legendary. Not as legendary as The Dreamer but damn close.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Posted.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Meh, IC was pretty cool when I first joined, then he left and didn't return until after I left.
> 
> What's the heat against him, anyway?


He posted a freestyle rap in the music section that he said he wrote but Delfin googled it and someone else wrote it. Delfin posted it and he never returned.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Meh, IC was pretty cool when I first joined, then he left and didn't return until after I left.
> 
> What's the heat against him, anyway?


He posted a rap that he wrote in the Entertainment section and passed it off as his work. Then Delfin exposed him and proved that his rap was actually done by someone else like a year ago. There was a bunch of backlash against him so he left.

To WCW, nobody will ever beat Dreamer's list.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Meh, IC was pretty cool when I first joined, then he left and didn't return until after I left.
> 
> What's the heat against him, anyway?


Basically, Super Delfin exposed him for copying a rap from another site, then posting it on here saying it was his.

He's still lurking around. He was online today.

lol Kliqster: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3202698&postcount=52

UK Clique vs MGU::shocked:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

IC's coming back.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> IC's coming back.


Link?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> IC's coming back.


So he'll be the Vanilla Ice of the forums?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I am Rajah's favorite poster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

IC was online today. Last activity was at 8:26PM(EST)

I knew he lurked.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> IC's coming back.


Thief:evil:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Basically, Super Delfin exposed him for copying a rap from another site, then posting it on here saying it was his.
> 
> He's still lurking around. He was online today.
> 
> ...


Wow. You're incredibly late. 

Inside information: MGU was created for sole purpose of feuding with the UK Kliq. They wouldn't bite though. 

But I did give AleXXX crabs. Bitches.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- I am Rajah's favorite poster.




Lurkers suck. He should just rejoin on a new user name and not rep hip hop so much. Just become a Kennedy mark, you'll blend right in.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Thief:evil:


:gun:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hay, does anyone want to add me on MSN? It makes me feel special.

[email protected]

Go.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lurkers suck. He should just rejoin on a new user name and not rep hip hop so much. Just become a Kennedy mark, you'll blend right in.


He could be legend.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Wow. You're incredibly late.
> 
> Inside information: MGU was created for sole purpose of feuding with the UK Kliq. They wouldn't bite though.
> 
> But I did give AleXXX crabs. Bitches.


LMAO!

Maybe I forgot to put part two:side:

Nah, I didnt really know much about it. Still thought it was "mildly hilarious" though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> He could be legend.


:shocked: I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :shocked: I didn't even think about that.


All the pieces fall into the puzzle too well.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- New Usertitle.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

C_C


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm that annoying kid that won't stop poking you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'm that annoying kid that won't stop poking you.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


Tell 'em about it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - South PArk was hilarious today since I watch 24, and got all the subtle shots at 24.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'm that annoying kid that won't stop poking you.


Quoted for truth :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I may be Rajah's favorite poster, but I didn't like his decision to post WF Tag Teams in the Games Section. My post cound doesn't go up here.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I hate kids like that. You know what I did to kids like that in elementary school?

Threw pencils in their eyes. You can't poke what you can't see.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I hate kids like that. You know what I did to kids like that in elementary school?
> 
> Threw pencils in their eyes. You can't poke what you can't see.


You better hope I don't sit behind you. I'll put gum in your hair.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You better hope I don't sit behind you. I'll put gum in your hair.


I'd superglue your ass to the chair, and make you watch reruns of Ellen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I may be Rajah's favorite poster, but I didn't like his decision to post WF Tag Teams in the Games Section. My post cound doesn't go up here.


Damn, I thought it got completely deleted.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I'd superglue your ass to the chair, and make you watch reruns of Ellen.


:lmao... I got nothing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, the number of people that will reply to KIF's thread will decrease alot now. Possibly.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Damn, I thought it got completely deleted.


Rajah thinks he is funny, but he's not.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Authority sucks.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I could take this Rajah thing too far...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

You guys are just mad that you have no power 

Meh, who am I kidding? I mod the TNA section.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I could take this Rajah thing too far...


Do it, we've already got a pool in the staff forum on when you'll be banned.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Do it, we've already got a pool in the staff forum on when you'll be banned.


:lmao... I really hope your not kidding.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> :lmao... I really hope your not kidding.


Of course I'm kidding. We've got more important pools, like when Cali will be banned.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Of course I'm kidding. We've got more important pools, like when Cali will be banned.


Playing with my emotions. 

Knowing how I am this thing will be taken too far.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Playing with my emotions.
> 
> Knowing how I am this thing will be taken too far.


Well hopefully I'll wake up to see you in full Rajah mode. Until then, I must rest. Night.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I really hope Rajah loves jokes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Later AMP

This will be great to watch KIF get banned.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I could take this Rajah thing too far...


You need an avatar and a sig...


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Rajah said:


> I'd never ban my favorite poster. I want to get engaged, but he's no gay.


Wow...


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> You need an avatar and a sig...


Planning on it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Fixed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wow.....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Unimpressive.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Unimpressive.


As long as Rajah enjoys it will not matter.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaL's banner=ratings:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> CaL's banner=ratings:lmao


:hb


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I got to leave soon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:


Fine I'll stay on if you feel that way about it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

This site is pulling major gays.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It's your fault.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Well thats it for me. 

I expect to be banned when I wake up tomorrow. If I am not then its impossible for me to get banned.

Good night.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Why would you be banned?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nickster said:


> Why would you be banned?


For being annoying. Not that Im saying KIF is...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

:avit:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just bet 5,000 on Melina to win at Mania.


Still the leading better in the MVP/Benoit match.





I AM SlaM said:


> :avit:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - :lmao Loving your sig. CaLigula


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I can't believe WF have set up an online store. I doubt whether that will prove to be a good business venture.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Trying to decide who will win between Taker and Batista.

There is just a niggling thought in the back of my head that they will try and get Batista over by ending the streak


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Taker will win.



> Truth - :lmaoLoving your sig. CaLigula


:hb


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I can't believe WF have set up an online store. I doubt whether that will prove to be a good business venture.


Of course it's not gonna be good, who's gonna buy that stuff?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - last day of Spring Term at school today. :hb

Cya later


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm off school again :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=6394

lawlcohol


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Last day in college today too .


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a little over a week till I get 2 weeks of holidays


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Just noticed the WF merchandise.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=6394
> 
> lawlcohol


ROFLOLMAO

Hi Matt, hows it going?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm bored and cold.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> ROFLOLMAO
> 
> Hi Matt, hows it going?


Not bad how are you doing?. Feeling any better?.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Not bad how are you doing?. Feeling any better?.


Quite a bit actually, I said I would go back to school today. But mother inisted I have another day off. Suits me


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Quite a bit actually, I said I would go back to school today. But mother inisted I have another day off. Suits me


LOL yer might aswell have the day off then. Was it your last day today?.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Should know I have one more week of school until the holidays.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - ^^ Posted in the wrong thread .


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> LOL yer might aswell have the day off then. Was it your last day today?.


No tomorrow, then Easter Holiday for 2 weeks


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I've got a 600 word essay due on Monday, which i'm yet to begin


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> No tomorrow, then Easter Holiday for 2 weeks


Yer my last day is tommorow too. Cant wait for 2 weeks off .


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL @ knightmace

What was wrong with you MrMondayNight?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Going to lesson laters.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a cold.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ben's ill


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cowie said:


> LOL @ knightmace
> 
> What was wrong with you MrMondayNight?


Cold, bad throat, chest pains. I only have bad throat now though :$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Men. Pfft. I mean, you get a cold and it is the end of the world. Us women have to go through labour pains, PMT, Bad feet while shopping while you are dropping....


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Men. Pfft. I mean, you get a cold and it is the end of the world. Us women have to go through labour pains, PMT, Bad feet while shopping while you are dropping....


Getting kicked or hit in the nuts every so often easily makes up for stuff you go through.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Sparki said:


> Getting kicked or hit in the nuts every so often easily makes up for stuff you go through.


No. You men deserve that, We don't deserve hours of pain while giving birth, we don't deserve days of moodiness when it comes to that time of the month. 

We do deserve bad feet as we are probably spending your well earned cash ^.^


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL Bethany.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I speak the truth!


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Lady B said:


> No. You men deserve that, We don't deserve hours of pain while giving birth, we don't deserve days of moodiness when it comes to that time of the month.
> 
> We do deserve bad feet as we are probably spending your well earned cash ^.^


You forget we're on the receiving end of your bad moods. You're not the only ones who suffer cos of it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's offensive.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Sparki said:


> You forget we're on the receiving end of your bad moods. You're not the only ones who suffer cos of it.


You forget what pisses us off... Ha!


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Lady B said:


> You forget what pisses us off... Ha!


PMT, you just said that a minute ago.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Lady B said:


> No. You men deserve that, We don't deserve hours of pain while giving birth, we don't deserve days of moodiness when it comes to that time of the month.
> 
> We do deserve bad feet as we are probably spending your well earned cash ^.^


No man deserves to have a boot forcebly extended into his cash & prizes. Women seem to find it humorus, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be laughing if we punched you in the boobs, so why laugh when we get kicked in the nuts?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Sparki said:


> PMT, you just said that a minute ago.


Sorry to shatter the illusion but we don't have PMT 365 days a year. the other 300 days we are moody because you men forget to do stuff, E.G anniversaries, Birthdays, Ripping peoples ideas when it comes to graphics... You know


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

........................


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Passing a kidney stone < Getting kicked in the balls


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry to shatter your illusion, but a lot of men don't forget anniversaries, birthdays or valentines day. You need to hang around some better guys if they do.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

So those sports eh? That fussball eh?

:side:



Evo said:


> Sorry to shatter your illusion, but a lot of men don't forget anniversaries, birthdays or valentines day. You need to hang around some better guys if they do.


Its a story created in order to make men look worse and women look better. :agree:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth-










WOMEN LESSON #1 - WE RIGHT, YOU ARE WRONG.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> So those sports eh? That fussball eh?
> 
> :side:


Yeah, how about that sport. Gotta'love sport, everyone loves sport!

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yawn


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Cowie, my female counterpart help


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

You never win fights with women.

Never.

When you think you've won, it's just them biding time until they can strike again with more/better arguments. They will argue to the death even when they know they are wrong.

I'm pretty sure it's part of their second X chromosome that makes them so stubborn


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Truth-


Bethany don't even go there. I was doing things like this before you'd even heard of photoshop. Just because you've done something it doesn't mean you're the first to do it. If you'd like i'll dig up some of the stuff from that gfx forum and we can compare that Gwen banner against the stuff on there.

I'm done. I've got work to do.

Later on.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Mark. Having a joke. Need to chill


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I'm white


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Evo said:


> You never win fights with women.
> 
> Never.
> 
> ...


"If you don't know what you've done wrong, theres no point me telling you."

Classic woman line :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - I'm white


Same.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Whoah, Pick on us now... nice

(another thing we do so so well, emotional blackmail )


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth ;


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth ;


Hello Toneh, hows it hanging on the flip side?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hello Toneh, hows it hanging on the flip side?




i'm fine, thanks dawg  how's you doin'?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Mark is a moody pants. I mean he gets all annoyed over a graphic, there is much more important things in the world going along and he is being like that. :cuss:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> i'm fine, thanks dawg  how's you doin'?


Been ill off school today and yesterday. I feel alot better than before though 

Truth: I have 99 problems but my bitch ain't one. Good song :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Watching last nights South Park.



Lady B said:


> Mark is a moody pants. I mean he gets all annoyed over a graphic, there is much more important things in the world going along and he is being like that. :cuss:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Sorry Bethany I'm eating tea.

Evo has it right, guys will never win an argument.

And yeah "If you don't know what you've done, theres no point me telling you." is a ripper line. Always. Win.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : i'm drinking water ~__~


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Eating Coco Pops, mmmmm racial stereotype cereal :yum:

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Last nights South Park = one of the best ever


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Eating Coco Pops, mmmmm racial stereotype cereal :yum:
> 
> :side:


:lmao

sick bastard (literally)


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Awww look guys you were so mean to Bethany she went away to cry.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - It's fucking raining.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Do you feel bad Cali? Go sit in the corner you naughty boy!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> :lmao
> 
> sick bastard (literally)


:$

Truth: Downloading some old skool ECDub.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I just posted some gifs of Joy Giovanni and Amy Webber.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3844273#post3844273


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Do you feel bad Cali? Go sit in the corner you naughty boy!


:$

I will


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

OMG I've eaten too much


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Cowie said:


> Do you feel bad Cali? Go sit in the corner you naughty boy!


Spank him :side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

> "If you don't know what you've done wrong, theres no point me telling you."


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evo said:


>


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

South Park was fucking awesome.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> South Park was fucking awesome.


:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm so glad I started watching 24 a few months ago, otherwise that episode would have gone right over my head.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I haven't watched south park for years.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm tired.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sucks for people who haven't seen 24. They missed greatness.


The British swerve was awesome too:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watching Mysterio vs Psicosis from ECW 1995.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


>












A challenger appears.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

WTF LOL who is that? I knew but forgotten.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : my internet is acting in a rather gay way


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HxC Rev:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cowie said:


> WTF LOL who is that? I knew but forgotten.


HxC Rev.

I'd probably put that original image down as one of the best on this forum I have ever seen:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Evo said:


> HxC Rev.
> 
> I'd probably put that original image down as one of the best on this forum I have ever seen:


:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Did he leave here out of shame after that? I never really saw him again after that.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Evo said:


> Did he leave here out of shame after that? I never really saw him again after that.


for the better!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Evo said:


> Did he leave here out of shame after that? I never really saw him again after that.


I think he got tired of people using his picture and mocking him. But really its his fault for posting it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't think he left because of that but I haven't seen him in a while either.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't even remember him.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

he racked up about 3,500 posts in about 2-3 months. He wasn't that bad, but I don't miss him.

I'm about to get myself dinner. Later.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really don't miss many members, I could name a couple who I'd like to see post here more or post here again, but meh, not all that fussed.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I don't really miss any members here either. But I'd would be nice to see Fire Wolf around here more often.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I miss IC.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Getting off soon


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I miss IC.


Yeah, but after that lame stunt with the rap, he's not the same guy in my heart.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just got my Family values Tour DVD!! YAY!!

KORN
STONE SOUR
FLYLEAF
DEFTONES
DIR EN GREY
WALLS OF JERICHO
etc...

Great DVD!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm not even into rap and I thought that was really bad.

I swear MoveMent reminds me of I.C though. Could just be me though.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: New sig.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm online.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey, .


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG! school is canceled.....On the only day that I don't want it to be.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

EG said:


> OMG! school is canceled.....On the only day that I don't want it to be.


Thats sods law for you.

Hey.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Showed. U.P.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Showed. U.P.


Hello, welcome to the dead zone.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Hello, welcome to the dead zone.


Do they have a good choice of salad dressings?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This place is rockin


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Do they have a good choice of salad dressings?


Italian dressing
Mayonnaise 
Blue cheese dressing
Green goddess dressing
Louis dressing
Ranch dressing
Russian dressing
Thousand Island dressing
Olive oil 
French dressing
Tahini
Vinaigrette

?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm worried about my grade in Public Speaking. I'm killing the speeches and getting good grades, but after 2 absences supposedly every other day missed is -1/3 of a letter grade. I already missed like 6 or so days so I may hgave fucked myself. Hopefully he doesn't enforce the attendance policy.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Italian dressing
> Mayonnaise
> Blue cheese dressing
> Green goddess dressing
> ...


Acceptable. Now then, salad shall be made.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* A lot of times when I wake up I have terrible heartburn, kind of annoying.

*Truth:* Next class starts in 10 minutes.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I dont have a class for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I'm worried about my grade in Public Speaking. I'm killing the speeches and getting good grades, but after 2 absences supposedly every other day missed is -1/3 of a letter grade. I already missed like 6 or so days so I may hgave fucked myself. Hopefully he doesn't enforce the attendance policy.


Thats the same thing with my art history class. His attendance policy goes like: (lateness=1/2 absence)

0 Absences- 1/2 boost in letter grade
1/2 absence- no effect on grade
1 absence- Grade dropped by half a letter grade.
1.5 absence- Grade dropped by a whole letter grade.

and so on...

I think I have about 1.5 absences because I've been late like 3 times. I sort of dont think its right. They should just stick to the regular "3 & out" attendance policy.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Yeah I should lose a bit over a full letter grade. I think I'm going to try and talk to him about some kind of extra credit or something.



Refuse said:


> Truth: I dont have a class for the next 3 weeks.


I'm done with school for the summer in like 4 weeks myself. Of course I'll have to work more though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol did i seriously just see a store with WrestlingForum items? Thats the best thing under the new owners yet! 

:hb


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Right so the store is just one of them sites where you upload your own pic and order things...

So who gets the money, the site of the WF owners?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Easter Break Next Week!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Easter Break Next Week!


Already on mine.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Already on mine.


:ns


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I'm pissed off. I strained a muscle in my leg yesterday while playing baskeball, and I have a game on my league tonight. Great, just great. 

I don't know if I'll be able to play, hopefully the pain will go away soon. I'm having a little trouble walking.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I feel the need to buy this.










Nothing says "I love you" more than a wrestling forum teddy bear.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> :ns


Shut up Caligula want-to-be.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You should really get away from the Rajah theme....


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Headliner said:


> You should really get away from the Rajah theme....


lol looks kinda n00bish .


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You should really get away from the Rajah theme....


Somebody really should talk me out of this stuff. I'll do some stupid stuff when I'm tired... I'm still on probation for god sakes.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Shut up Caligula want-to-be.


I'll show you! *SALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD-Ized*!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

tRUTH: oH SHIT I HAVE LEFT CAPS LOCK ON.

dAMN.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Refuse said:


> tRUTH: oH SHIT I HAVE LEFT CAPS LOCK ON.
> 
> dAMN.


Thats what happens when you become a side dish.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Now What?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What's with all these gimmick posters?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> What's with all these gimmick posters?


Good question, One that I dont hold the answer too.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What's with all these gimmick posters?


I have no idea.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Currently feeling confused.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I repped like 3 people yesterday and now I got no rep for 24 hours. Frustrating.


----------



## joshinator98 (May 10, 2006)

Just wathed a great show called the apprentice


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3844917#post3844917

Posted a new thread in Anything


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Nevermind.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Bored! I must find something to entertain myself :side:.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hello!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Tom :0

Truth: Watching Y2J Vs HHH (Hell In A Cell)- Judgment Day 2002


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Matt. How are ya?

Truth - WAHEY! HALF TERM! 2 weeks off now.  So happy.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hi Matt. How are ya?
> 
> Truth - WAHEY! HALF TERM! 2 weeks off now.  So happy.


I'm OK, been off school ill today, but feeling better now. Glad its the Easter holidays after tomorrow though


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hello world and all his inhabitants!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Hello world and all his inhabitants!


Hello Mr Tony, and how are we today?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hello Mr Tony, and how are we today?


we are doing great today 

You know what's funny, it's our last day of school tomorrow and the math's teacher decided she will do a "small" test 

It's so depressing it's funny 

And how are you doing, King peasant Matt?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Loving my post count.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I took a shower.

Who wants the details?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Memoirs of a Geisha may be the gayest most boring movie I've ever had to watch. And we only got about 40 minutes into it today. Damn, it fucking sucks.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Memoirs of a Geisha may be the gayest most boring movie I've ever had to watch. And we only got about 40 minutes into it today. Damn, it fucking sucks.


What were you expecting?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I decided not to bet on Cena/HBK. I KNOW Cena's going to win, guaranteed but I don't know if it'll be by submission or pinfall, so instead I'm betting on others.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- Bored! I must find something to entertain myself :side:.


Make another stupid thread. Seems to be your forte.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I voted on BOTB. 10,000 on Lashley by pinfall.

1 person voted Umaga by submission! :lmao :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Make another stupid thread. Seems to be your forte.


Did you post in the WF Tag Team thread?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I have not be able to rep anyone after I sent a screen shot of the SmackDown! spoilers to JDL.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Did you post in the WF Tag Team thread?


No, and i don't intend to either.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> No, and i don't intend to either.


Thats your problem then.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Now that I'm thinking about it, my sig would make more sense if it said hotter instead of cooler. Oh well, I'm too lazy to fix it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Thats your problem then.


Not exactly a problem, looking by the amount of posts the thread has had.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Not exactly a problem, looking by the amount of posts the thread has had.


It was actually moving quite fast until Rajah thought it was a good idea to move it to the Word Games Section.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> It was actually moving quite fast until Rajah thought it was a good idea to move it to the Word Games Section.


Well it is kinda a spam thread


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Well it is kinda a spam thread


Yes... kinda, but it didn't help in my description that I said "I was spamming this garbage up in the TTT thread".


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted some Be Cool gifs in vip


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Harro, everyone!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Just got back in and got soaked by the rain.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Just got back in and got soaked by the rain.


We had hailstones earlier in Poole. One hit me on the head and it was so huge, it really hurt.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth:Changed the siggy


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> We had hailstones earlier in Poole. One hit me on the head and it was so huge, it really hurt.


 Weather today was shit, oh well hope it will brigten up in the near future.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Might be here.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Might be here.


Post in the WF Tag Team Thread.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Before I die I wanna be rich, I wanna be famous. Na. I wanna be a superstar.

:side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Before I die I wanna be rich, I wanna be famous. Na. I wanna be a superstar.
> 
> :side:


I'm rich, I'm famous... and I consider myself to be a superstar... 

Truth- Downloading a Lupe Fiasco mixtape.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Listening to Metallica, cant wait to see them live in summer.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I hate heavy metal and its fancy guitar strummin'.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- I hate heavy metal and its fancy guitar strummin'.


Odd.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Odd.


:lmao

How's that odd?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Post in the WF Tag Team Thread.


'Kay!


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I am rap fan but do not really like Lupe but he seems to be all the craze these days. Jedi Mind Tricks, Diplomats, Immortal Techniques, Tupac stll, Papoose, and Yukmouth are the shit I listen to mostly now.

Not into heavey metal much either I just have never got into it and listened to it.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> :lmao
> 
> How's that odd?



I just mean alot of people do like metal.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

KIF you want to go to joe's with me today (if your not busy)? We can cause more troubles. Link for the WF Tag it up thread.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> I am rap fan but do not really like Lupe but he seems to be all the craze these days. Jedi Mind Tricks, Diplomats, Immortal Techniques, Tupac stll, Papoose, and Yukmouth are the shit I listen to mostly now.
> 
> Not into heavey metal much either I just have never got into it and listened to it.


How can you not like Lupe Fiasco? He is like a mixture of Jay-Z and Nas... You can't get much better than that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I take Curt Hennig and The West Texas *******'s stance on rap music.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> KIF you want to go to joe's with me today (if your not busy)? We can cause more troubles. Link for the WF Tag it up thread.


I'm hanging out with Sam... So that won't be able to happen. 

Go back a page in the games section.



> I just mean alot of people do like metal.


Ah... Well living with a brother who decided one day that he wanted to be Metal out of the blue it makes you sort of not want to listen to it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


That sig is awesomeness personified.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'm hanging out with Sam... So that won't be able to happen.
> 
> Go back a page in the games section.
> 
> ...


Ok then, tell him I said hello.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Ok then, tell him I said hello.


I'll do so.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> That sig is awesomeness personified.


:hb


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'll do so.


Changed Dale's name on my phone to stale.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I take Curt Hennig and The West Texas *******'s stance on rap music.


"Rap is crap". I always seemed to LOL at their "Rap is crap" songs.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I dunno that kick push song is meh I just do not like Lupe. I have downloaded his raps from Ares and I dunno I just do not like them that much.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Changed Dale's name on my phone to *Stale*.


:lmao

Yes!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


Great sig or best sig ever?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> :lmao
> 
> Yes!


Thats what he will be smelling like after WM. I hope he brings that tape early so we can get in WM before RAW.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Its cool.

A bit pixelfied.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *Great sig* or best sig ever?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Thats what he will be smelling like after WM. I hope he brings that tape early so we can get in WM before RAW.


He told me to call him when I wake up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


>


That's right, mine is the best ever 

You need a picture of Jeff Jarrett or someone crying below the TNA logo.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

> I dunno that kick push song is meh I just do not like Lupe. I have downloaded his raps from Ares and I dunno I just do not like them that much.


Go to the WF Tag Team Thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Go to the WF Tag Team Thread.


Just put a link in your sig and take out the banner request.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> You need a picture of Jeff Jarrett or someone crying below the TNA logo.


Nah.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Nah.


Yah.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Just put a link in your sig and take out the banner request.


That would take time out of my day.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Why I do not know anyone in real life that is active on these forums so I have no tag partner on here :lmao and I do not understand the point of the thread really.

I may start playing my WOW (World of Warcraft) account again cuz I am bored with no school or work just lounging. WOW is such a vacum on time and reality for the most part but addictive I love the South Park WOW episode just great and I am sure one of thier most succsessful episodes as someone people all over play WOW.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just had dinner. 2 week holidays now! :hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> That would take time out of my day.


Ok, then have your Tag Team thread die. At least there's some hope for it, unlike your banner request.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Why I do not know anyone in real life that is active on these forums so I have no tag partner on here :lmao and I do not understand the point of the thread really.
> 
> I may start playing my WOW (World of Warcraft) account again cuz I am bored with no school or work just lounging. WOW is such a vacum on time and reality for the most part but addictive I love the South Park WOW episode just great and I am sure one of thier most succsessful episodes as someone people all over play WOW.


Just post in there. Just claim somebody is your partner and see what happens.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man my life is holiday. 

I am so bored I may catch TNA but probably not.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yah.


:ns


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ok, then have your Tag Team thread die. At least there's some hope for it, unlike your banner request.


That damn WFGF or whatever got in the way my prestigous banner request anyways.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :ns


:topic:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man I will post in this TT thread I guess.

Watching Chapelle shows I have seen many times on my comp for some reason.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :topic:


:bs:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ok, then have your Tag Team thread die. At least there's some hope for it, unlike your banner request.


:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Better be happy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :bs:


:banned: 

Why would that make me happy KIF? I have no plans on posting in it, I was just trying to help you out.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :banned:
> 
> Why would that make me happy KIF? I have no plans on posting in it, I was just trying to help you out.


You should have plans of posting there.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I just posted in the thread the problem is what happens now nothing ....... SWEET :argh: :avit: .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :banned:
> 
> Why would that make me happy KIF? I have no plans on posting in it, I was just trying to help you out.


:stupid: 



The GTA 4 trailer is gonna be up soon.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :stupid:
> 
> 
> 
> The GTA 4 trailer is gonna be up soon.


:hb 

No KIF, that would take time out of my day.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> I just posted in the thread the problem is what happens now nothing ....... SWEET :argh: :avit: .


I wasted your time.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

AMP4Life you like the Canes in hockey do you not WTF up with that loss to the Flyer 5-1 that was a big help to the Habs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :hb
> 
> No KIF, that would take time out of my day.


No point as the thread has no credibility.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

CaLiGula said:


>


If referirng to me I think in the NHL thread AMP is rooting for the Canes in the NHL who have been getting demolished recently.

I can not wait for GTA 4 to come out for the PS3 cuz that will be the time I get a new system. I can not even remember the last time I played my PS2 now a while back Madden 2007.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> AMP4Life you like the Canes in hockey do you not WTF up with that loss to the Flyer 5-1 that was a big help to the Habs.


I talked about it a bit in the NHL thread. Canes pretty much sucked, end of story.

I'm a bigger Avs fan than I am of the Canes though. Looks like neither team will be making the playoffs this year


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Watching Gladiators


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Watching Gladiators


Click on my sig and post there. You won't regret it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Watching Gladiators


UFC?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Rajah left me a nice messege in my sig. Something about hugs.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3845445&postcount=1

*~__________~*


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> UFC?


No, the gameshow on FTN! :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3845445&postcount=1
> 
> *~__________~*


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331650


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

What do women without issues and unicorns have in common?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I bet this chick got points for holding her tuck.

Edit: Stupid pic.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Refuse said:


> What do women without issues and unicorns have in common?


They both have horns.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> They both have horns.


Correct!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My DVD came in.

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> My DVD came in.
> 
> :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


Is the DVD any good?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is the DVD any good?


Yes.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Truth: Ive been waiting for my Scrubs dvd since January.

Also been waiting on a silver ring for a few weeks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Yes.


Yeah, what might is contain?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

wat dvd


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

From The Vault: Shawn Michaels


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> From The Vault: Shawn Michaels


HIGH FIVE!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HIGH FIVE!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The tube of tim is greater than the tube of porn.

Truth: Something Savage is one of, if not my favourite WWE poster.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm getting off now. I'll talk to you all later, bye.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Later Kif.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh by the way the link still works in my sig.

Out!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMP, did you and Imperfect give up on the BTB?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watching Chappelle's Show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching ESPN news


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Of Michaels's twelve WWE title reigns, only four ended in competitive matches. He has forfeited the WWF Championship once, forfeited or was stripped of the Intercontinental Championships on two occasions and was stripped of all of his Tag Team Championships, and lost his European Championship by laying down for Triple H as a "Christmas present".


:lmao

The Heartbreak Kid jobs for no man.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Not sure what to watch later, think about watching Wrestlemania 2000.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The HeartBreak Kid jobs for the Docta of Thuganomics.

:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- may be going to an ROH show in June


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The HeartBreak Kid jobs for the Docta of Thuganomics.
> 
> :agree:


He found jee-sas now though.


Truth- Out of the four belts he lost in competitive matches, 3 of them were to friends/clique members (Jennetty, Hall, and HHH) and one was because he was retiring after the match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> He found jee-sas now though.
> 
> 
> Truth- Out of the four belts he lost in competitive matches, 3 of them were to friends/clique members (Jennetty, Hall, and HHH) and one was because he was retiring after the match.


Who was the retirement job too? Austin? I can't remember..


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Who was the retirement job too?


Austin.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha, I thought so. I re entered that comment into my post after.

He only jobbed because Undertaker told him he'd break his neck if he didn't.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would have jobbed too under those circumstances.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think I'll watch that match when I come back. I haven't seen it in years and it's on my WM anthology.

I'm off now though. Getting something to eat and going bowling. See ya.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Truth- may be going to an ROH show in June


Truth - I can't believe I haven't went to one yet. And I'm living in one of their favorite places. :$


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Saw ROH when they came here last year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - I can't believe I haven't went to one yet. And I'm living in one of their favorite places. :$


Yeah, this is gonna be my first ROH show. I may be going to a wwe one in august too

Later Pyro


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That piece a trash is lucky he jobbed to Austin.:hb



2 of my DVD's just came in the mail.:hb:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> That piece a trash is lucky he jobbed to Austin.:hb
> 
> 
> 
> 2 of my DVD's just came in the mail.:hb:hb


:hb :hb

Which ones?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> 2 of my DVD's just came in the mail.:hb:hb


NO FUCKING WAY?!?!?!?!!?!??!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Vida Guerra disses The Game in a freestyle :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Summerslam and Survivor Series '02


Factory sealed:hb



> NO FUCKING WAY?!?!?!?!!?!??!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Summerslam and Survivor Series '02
> 
> 
> Factory sealed:hb


Nice


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Vida Guerra disses The Game in a freestyle :lmao


Link?:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Vida Guerra disses The Game in a freestyle :lmao


The chick with the great ass? :lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : smoking is bad for your health, or so they say


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : smoking is bad for your health, or so they say


Hey Tony, sup?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Tony, sup?


the sky :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> the sky :$


Cool :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Ham and Cheese Hot Pockets.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Ham and Cheese Hot Pockets.


Hot Pockets are gross.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Ham and Cheese Hot Pockets.


Dammit! Give me one.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> AMP, did you and Imperfect give up on the BTB?


I was watching wrestling so I'm just now getting to this. But the answer is no. He's just being slow with his next show, that's all.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Dammit! Give me one.


Too bad so sad, maybe Sam will make you one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Hot Pockets are gross.


:shocked: I love those things, well the meatball mozzerlla kind anyway :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

This site is acting very very very gay


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Too bad so sad, maybe Sam will make you one.


Maybe I'll get the one that I hid in the freezer and make that one.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Unless PTK is drunk all the time, it's pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Unless PTK is drunk all the time, it's pretty embarrassing.


Thank god that dude doesn't post in any sections I actually read.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The chick with the great ass? :lmao


http://smartenupnas.com/2007/03/28/king-magazine-diva-vida-disses-the-game/


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Thank god that dude doesn't post in any sections I actually read.


You don't read rants?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> You don't read rants?


Every now and then. When theres a good one, I hear about it without actually having to check the section.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Vida > The South


Truth


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> http://smartenupnas.com/2007/03/28/king-magazine-diva-vida-disses-the-game/


:lmao thanks for the link, it is rep worthy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> http://smartenupnas.com/2007/03/28/king-magazine-diva-vida-disses-the-game/


Whoever wrote that for her needs to be shot.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Look over your shoulder.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I stole the Hardcore Championship for my WF Tag Team Thread...


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- I stole the Hardcore Championship for my WF Tag Team Thread...


Standing Ovation.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- I stole the Hardcore Championship for my WF Tag Team Thread...


They're just going to strip you of the title, duh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They're just going to strip you of the title, duh.


Can they do that? :side:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They're just going to strip you of the title, duh.


Never. They can make a duplicate belt.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Can they do that? :side:


I already did.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Can they do that? :side:


They can do whatever they want.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I just won a mob war in Godfather blackhand against the Tallaliga family by blowing up one of their bars with a bomb

FUCK I love this game


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Never. They can make a duplicate belt.


Yes, but then you'll just steal it again. You'll make them go bankrupt from having to mke so many more duplicates while you sit on your pile of Hardcore titles.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I just won a mob war in Godfather blackhand against the Tallaliga family by blowing up one of their bars with a bomb
> 
> FUCK I love this game


Would you say its better than the PS2/Xbox version that came out a while ago? I loved that one


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: New addition to the sig.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I had a girl in my Study Hall tell me her favorite word was hardcore. :/


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth - People need to stop crying about WrestleMania, its going to be a great show.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yes, but then you'll just steal it again. You'll make them go bankrupt from having to mke so many more duplicates while you sit on your pile of Hardcore titles.


No point to steal others, because I have the orignal one.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: New addition to the sig.


Did you and Imperfect give up on the BTB?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Abyss said:


> Truth - People need to stop crying about WrestleMania, its going to be a great show.


Of course it will be a good show, we're going to see a RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!1


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Abyss said:


> Truth - People need to stop crying about WrestleMania, its going to be a great show.


Quoted for fucking truth.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Did you and Imperfect give up on the BTB?


Nah. He's just taking awhile to get up his next show leaving me with nothing to do really.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Abyss said:


> Truth - People need to stop crying about WrestleMania, its going to be a great show.


I've been saying that for about 2 weeks now. So true


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only matches on the card that won't be very good are Kane vs. Khali and Ashley vs. Melina, the rest of the show should be good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They've been giving Benoit and MVP 30 min for house shows and they've been tearing the house down. That gets me pumped for that match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The only matches on the card that won't be very good are Kane vs. Khali and Ashley vs. Melina, the rest of the show should be good.


And combined those matches are going to take about 12 minutes out of a 4 hour show, so it shouldn't be much of a big deal


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just watched Brock vs. Hogan:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

And people thought that my WF Tag Team thread would be a failure. :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> And combined those matches are going to take about 12 minutes out of a 4 hour show, so it shouldn't be much of a big deal


Yes, but they're going to have a hell of a time filling out those 4 hours. Considering there's only 8 matches on the 4 hour card, we're going to see plenty of promos and backstage segments.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just played some Sims 2. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching Shawn Michaels lose his smile.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Just played some Sims 2. :agree:


You forgot to join my Tag Team Thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> They've been giving Benoit and MVP 30 min for house shows and they've been tearing the house down. That gets me pumped for that match.


They better get at least 15-20 minutes at WM.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yes, but they're going to have a hell of a time filling out those 4 hours. Considering there's only 8 matches on the 4 hour card, we're going to see plenty of promos and backstage segments.


I like that though. Like at WM X8 I liked the hardcore title thing where about 9 different people won it, theres bound to be some funny segments. I actually want them to show the pre-WM battle Royal during WM, I enjoyed them on the DVD


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> And combined those matches are going to take about 12 minutes out of a 4 hour show, so it shouldn't be much of a big deal


EXACTLY! Every other match is going to be great, people need to stop judging it so early.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They better get at least 15-20 minutes at WM.


It will rock if that happens. They should as WM is a long PPV and it's not overloaded with matches this year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I like that though. Like at WM X8 I liked the hardcore title thing where about 9 different people won it, theres bound to be some funny segments. I actually want them to show the pre-WM battle Royal during WM, I enjoyed them on the DVD


Supposedly this year there is going to be a pre-show Tag Team Battle Royal. I'd like to see that. Too bad Mercury had to go and get fired.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Abyss said:


> EXACTLY! Every other match is going to be great, people need to stop judging it so early.


Yeah, Its no big deal if you don't enjoy 12 minutes out of a 4 hour PPV. But I can imagine that there are going to be atleast 12 rants if Batista beats Undertaker


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> And people thought that my WF Tag Team thread would be a failure. :no:


It got moved to the Words games section and it's nothing but you and Jax spamming it up. Sounds like a failure to me.

WM will be good because it's WM but the matches seem too predictable and in most of the matches I only care about 1 or none of the workers, thus making it meh for me.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They better get at least 15-20 minutes at WM.


They will. I'm pretty sure every match but Kane vs. Kahli and Melina vs. Ashley will be given enough time. They're going to fill in the gaps very well.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It got moved to the Words games section and it's nothing but you and Jax spamming it up. Sounds like a failure to me.
> 
> WM will be good because it's WM but the matches seem too predictable and in most of the matches I only care about 1 or none of the workers, thus making it meh for me.


The thread gained a Hardcore Title... How is that a failure?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Supposedly this year there is going to be a pre-show Tag Team Battle Royal. I'd like to see that. Too bad Mercury had to go and get fired.


Didn't know that. Im guessing it will be WGTT, Carlito/Flair, Murdoch/Cade, Cryme Tyme, London/Kendrick, Blue Bloods, Duece/Domino and maybe another couple teams Im not thinking of


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why are people talking shit about a WM with Austin on the card?


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

For some reason, I think the ECW match may be a sleeper hit and possibly MOTN.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Abyss said:


> For some reason, I think the ECW match may be a sleeper hit and possibly MOTN.


I think it would be better if it were Extreme Rules or Elimination, but it still sounds like a solid match


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Abyss said:


> For some reason, I think the ECW match may be a sleeper hit and possibly MOTN.


It could be good if it's booked right.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> The thread gained a Hardcore Title... How is that a failure?


Because no one cares about the hardcore title?

I don't know Abyss, I can't buy any match with Sandman and The Vampire as a MOTN contender. Hopefully Khali/Kane and Ashley/Melina get like 10 minutes...combined.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Regardless of the stipulation, correction, *in spite* of the stipulation, Umaga and Lashley will be great. Lashley proved on many Smackdowns that he can go comfortably for twenty minutes. Umaga has always performed at PPV's. I really think it will be a great match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because no one cares about the hardcore title?
> 
> I don't know Abyss, I can't buy any match with Sandman and The Vampire as a MOTN contender. Hopefully Khali/Kane and Ashley/Melina get like 10 minutes...combined.


If it's booked as a crazy over the top brawl with barbed wire, chairs, blood, fire, and The Vampire getting canned then it will rock.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The ECW match would be so awesome if it was extreme rules.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because no one cares about the hardcore title?
> 
> I don't know Abyss, I can't buy any match with Sandman and The Vampire as a MOTN contender. Hopefully Khali/Kane and Ashley/Melina get like 10 minutes...combined.


It's obvious people do care. The person who started the other thread tried to get the belt back. Jeez... Easy to see.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> The ECW match would be so awesome if it was extreme rules.


:agree:

too bad Vince will never allow it though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> The ECW match would be so awesome if it was extreme rules.


I figured they would eventully make it that, but never did :sad:


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because no one cares about the hardcore title?
> 
> I don't know Abyss, I can't buy any match with Sandman and The Vampire as a MOTN contender. Hopefully Khali/Kane and Ashley/Melina get like 10 minutes...combined.


To be honest, I've never seen The New Breed wrestle, so I wouldn't know, but I've heard a lot of good things about Thorn and Burke. I just have a gut feeling we may be seeing an awesome match...could be wrong.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How many points would it take for you guys (KIF and your lover) to never post in this thread again?


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> If it's booked as a crazy over the top brawl with barbed wire, chairs, blood, fire, and The Vampire getting canned then it will rock.


I want to see Tazz choke someone with Teh Middle Rope. Total MArkszout Moment!!!!

If only. :$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How many points would it take for you guys (KIF and your lover) to never post in this thread again?


None. Why should I leave?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Abyss said:


> To be honest, I've never seen The New Breed wrestle, so I wouldn't know, but I've heard a lot of good things about Thorn and Burke. I just have a gut feeling we may be seeing an awesome match...could be wrong.


You've never seen the New Breed wrestle but you're willing to predict it as MOTN?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How many points would it take for you guys (KIF and your lover) to never post in this thread again?


:lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> If it's booked as a crazy over the top brawl with barbed wire, chairs, blood, fire, and The Vampire getting canned then it will rock.


Won't happen though.

To Abyss, Burke is solid and I'm sure you know what Brown can do but Striker has too big of a TV gimmick and Thorn is blah.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Won't happen though.
> 
> To Abyss, Burke is solid and I'm sure you know what Brown can do but Striker has too big of a TV gimmick and Thorn is blah.


The Vampire could still get canned though which would save the match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Abyss said:


> I want to see Tazz choke someone with Teh Middle Rope. Total MArkszout Moment!!!!
> 
> If only. :$


Tazz is being a little bitch on ECW as of late. He's being bias during the New Breed/Original storyline, which is lame IMO.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The Vampire could still get canned though which would save the match.


True. He should also cane Striker low and see if the 20 socks absorb the blow.


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You've never seen the New Breed wrestle but you're willing to predict it as MOTN?


RVD & Sabu, while sloppy, are entertaining as hell. Sandman & Tommy Dreamer aren't exactly "great wrestlers" but they can damn sure brawl. And I've heard a lot of good things from The New Breed. I've only seen Cor Von in gimmick matches and he, too, is a great brawler. Add some weapons (I'm sure they will, Extreme Rules or not) and you've got an awesome match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> True. He should also cane Striker low and see if the 20 socks absorb the blow.


:lmao

Tazz should put The Vampire in the Tazzmission and never let go.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> True. He should also cane Striker low and see if the 20 socks absorb the blow.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Abyss said:


> RVD & Sabu, while sloppy, are entertaining as hell. Sandman & Tommy Dreamer aren't exactly "great wrestlers" but they can damn sure brawl. And I've heard a lot of good things from The New Breed. I've only seen Cor Von in gimmick matches and he, too, is a great brawler. Add some weapons (I'm sure they will, Extreme Rules or not) and you've got an awesome match.


But it won't be under Extreme Rules. And brawls suck.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> Tazz should put The Vampire in the Tazzmission and never let go.


While Sandman canes him. That = buyrates.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The NB/Originals match up will more than likely be boring they should have made it Extreme Rule so it would atleast be watcahable.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I actually have to be going now.

Too bad some people don't enjoy my company in this thread. I think I could cut down on the funny business and start posting more about wrestling. We'll see.

Bye, all and I will be back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jericho went from Headlining WM X-8, to being the second match on the card at Summerslam 4 months later.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I actually have to be going now.
> 
> Too bad some people don't enjoy my company in this thread. I think I could cut down on the funny business and start posting more about wrestling. We'll see.
> 
> Bye, all and I will be back.


Later KIF


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Anyone know wht Otacon was banned?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Jericho went from Headlining WM X-8, to being the second match on the card at Summerslam 4 months later.
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


Yeah, it seemed that they tried as hard as they could to push him back to the midcard.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, it seemed that they tried as hard as they could to push him back to the midcard.


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

New Breeds vs Orginals should be extreme rules but won't be. The New Breed will win dirty style almost certainly will not be very exciting at all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd find it hilarious if RVD went for his thumb pose and instead of saying R-V-D he yelled out T-N-A.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao

Truth- I miss Y2J


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just ordered this DVD: 









:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just ordered this DVD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice DVDs I havent seen either though, I dont think, sup MMN?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Both those KOTR's sucked.



'99 was ugly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just ordered this DVD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO RAISED THE BRIEFCASE?!?!?!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Both those KOTR's sucked.
> 
> '99 was ugly.


How could it be ugly? Mr. Ass won the King of the Ring.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Brye, I'm OK thanks.



CaLiGula said:


> Both those KOTR's sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> '99 was ugly.


Meh, I enjoyed them.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> How could it be ugly? Mr. Ass won the King of the Ring.


The briefcase pissed me off.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> How could it be ugly? Mr. Ass won the King of the Ring.


oh lord, I remember it now :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm getting it more for 2000 than 99 anyway.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> The briefcase pissed me off.


WHO RAISED?!?!?!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KOTRs in general sucked. I can't think of one good one off the top of my head.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ 2001?

He won the KotR with a top rope Fame-asser, a move that Cena now does regularly. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> KOTRs in general sucked. I can't think of one good one off the top of my head.


The one that Mabel won was awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WHO RAISED?!?!?!


Russo



> KOTRs in general sucked. I can't think of one good one off the top of my head.


'96 and '98


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The one that Mabel won was awesome.


Best PPV ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Russo
> 
> 
> '96 and '98


Nah and Nah.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You're worthless if you don't like KOTR '98


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I went to the King of the Ring PPV that Mabel won. Ah, I remember that trash throwing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> You're worthless if you don't like KOTR '98


Because it had one good match that was more memorable then good?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ken Shamrock won KotR '98, and his career did nothing but go up after that.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> KOTRs in general sucked. I can't think of one good one off the top of my head.


'94 was good, and '93 had a few quality Bret Hart matches.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Best PPV ever.


The two main events were Mabel vs. Savio Vega and Diesel & Bam Bam vs. Tatanka & Sid. How can you go wrong with that?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Don't forget the Bret Hart/Jerry Lawler kiss my foot match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Because it had one good match that was more memorable then good?


Austin/Kane

Shamrock/Rock


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Here


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Philadelphia has a history of mediocre WWE PPV's.

Taking away In Your House, Mind Games & Royal Rumble 2004.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New Bat-fact. Yes I shamelessly ripped off Delfin, but I don't care.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Philadelphia has a history of mediocre WWE PPV's.
> 
> Taking away In Your House, Mind Games & Royal Rumble 2004.


Mind Games kinda sucked aside from the main event.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Philadelphia has a history of mediocre WWE PPV's.
> 
> Taking away In Your House, Mind Games & Royal Rumble 2004.


I loved RR 04. I thought that PPV was great


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Austin/Kane
> 
> Shamrock/Rock


Calling those matches good is maybe the biggest stretch of all time. Shamrock/Rock was decent at best. Austin/Kane was a complete disaster and everyone knew who was going to win the match.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WF selling there own merchandise???

WTF? :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Posted more Be Cool gifs in VIP


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- I have just filled a banner request. Tried something totally weird.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> WF selling there own merchandise???
> 
> WTF? :lmao


Yep. Chicks dig guys in WF gear, it's a bat-fact.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Mind Games kinda sucked aside from the main event.


A real great main event. Then give me the Taker/Goldust match & that is all I need from it.



> I loved RR 04. I thought that PPV was great


I remember losing my voice live when I was there after Benoit won.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Posted more Be Cool gifs in VIP


Great gifs, I love that movie


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It's pretty racist that my banner request got bumped to the second page.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Truth- I have just filled a banner request. Tried something totally weird.


looks different from a lot of your other work. Very original though.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

:hb!

I thought, ooh I try this... took me about 3 hours to make... Does it look ok?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> A real great main event. Then give me the Taker/Goldust match & that is all I need from it.
> 
> 
> 
> *I remember losing my voice live when I was there after Benoit won*.


Yeah, it was pretty great. The last man standing match was awesome too


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

:$ Cals sig is hot :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady B said:


> :hb!
> 
> I thought, ooh I try this... took me about 3 hours to make... Does it look ok?


3 hours? Damn, kudos for sticking with it. I like it, as mentioned, it's very original and many GFX lack that. Plus it's always tough when you try something new but I think you pulled it off nicely. 

It's also nice to see that you used a different Michaels cut rather than the one that everyone seems to use.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> :$ Cals sig is hot :$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I know! I hate that damn Michaels cut with a vengance.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

or










Are the most used PSDs on this site.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

How is this possible?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Michaels cut I hate


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> How is this possible?


LMFAO! GLITCH!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


Shit, how could I forget that gem.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Michaels cut I hate


That one and this one:










Are always used.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- I try not to use PSDS as they are overused all the time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna make a banner with all of those later:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm gonna make a new Southpark sig tonight, i enjoyed the new episode enough.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- I owe Carl £10


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm gonna make a banner with all of those later:lmao


Make it for Legend.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: > > <


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Make it for Legend.


I'll PM it to him.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Dave. I will come to Amsterdam with ya


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

so....

how is this possible?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Watched the new SP on allsp, it was greatness. I laughed loudly at least 4 times.



> Truth- Dave. I will come to Amsterdam with ya


Swish. Now we just need to get Tom sober enough to be let on a plane and get Carl drunk enough so that he thinks he's going to Vegas.

Edit: No idea Carl. He must love you so much he hacked the system.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't know. Jeez. I got an idea... rep me and see if the same happens to me :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm gonna make a banner with all of those later:lmao


Already been done:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Night classes rule.

edit - that banner is awesome haha.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Already been done:


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Not gonna use Finlay though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Night classes rule.
> 
> edit - that banner is greatness haha.


Fixed.

I actually like the banner but the cuts are just unoriginal.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

GTA IV Trailer in less then an hour~!!!111!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Since he seems to have such an issue with Cena, I red repped him back with this:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

People that think he was pinned clean to go to Iran without a bullet-proof vest.


Did they not see the Superkick???


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

You know... Him flaming in a rep is a ban-able offense, soooo how about getting him banned?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

DO NOT click here!

You were warned


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> DO NOT click here!
> 
> You were warned


I didn't


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MSNBC has aired the video of Trump slapping Vince at least 5 times today and mock it everytime. Not as bad as those jokers on ESPN but still


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RVD and Benoit had a great match at SS '02


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Bold and Italizied usertitle baby


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> DO NOT click here!
> 
> You were warned


Can you get me the name of the surgeon please? :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> RVD and Benoit had a great match at SS '02


lol rvd


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> MSNBC has aired the video of Trump slapping Vince at least 5 times today and mock it everytime. Not as bad as those jokers on ESPN but still


They're going to talk about it on ATH


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Bold and Italizied usertitle baby


I'm debating on if I should do that to mine as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> lol rvd


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


rvd = lol


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Bold and Italizied usertitle baby


Now you just need to change it to "ModHolt on perfection". 

Say it out loud :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> rvd = lol


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


>


I love tripod as well.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


>


?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tripod can go to hell.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Now you just need to change it to "ModHolt on perfection".
> 
> Say it out loud :$


I was going to use my favorite "I HAVE THE POWER" line from the 1987 movie Masters of the Universe. But nobody even touched my master of the universe banner request so I didn't


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I was going to use my favorite "I HAVE THE POWER" line from the 1987 movie Masters of the Universe. But nobody even touched my master of the universe banner request so I didn't


The song > the line from a movie


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone > any other song.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Lady B said:


> You know... Him flaming in a rep is a ban-able offense, soooo how about getting him banned?


Eh, the way he's going he'll be banned shortly. Besides, getting him banned before he gets to see the "NOT CLEAN!" pic kinda takes the fun out of doing it, ya know?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?&p=3846344#post3846344

lawlcohol


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3846653&postcount=14

I don't know what to make of that comment.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone > any other song.


Playing with the boys and Footloose come close.

Truth: Regardless of how homoerotic it may be to some, Top Gun is a frickin awesome movie.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Playing with the boys and Footloose come close.
> 
> Truth: Regardless of how homoerotic it may be to some, Top Gun is a frickin awesome movie.


True - Top Gun is a classic.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3846653&postcount=14
> 
> I don't know what to make of that comment.


He's right on all accounts.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I hate capping.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3846653&postcount=14
> 
> I don't know what to make of that comment.


IP ban him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WOODY PAIGE IS THE FUCKING MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I hate capping.


As do I. 3 year bond I invested in is already at 20% growth after 9 months...it's capped at 30 

Truth: Got a tip from a customer today about his horse who was on his first outing. He said it was a fucking animal, so I put 100 each way on it. Came in 2nd, and I made a profit of 200 quid. Good day


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showpost.php?p=3846653&postcount=14
> 
> I don't know what to make of that comment.


:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WOODY PAIGE IS THE FUCKING MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


What did he say?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

In the HHH/HBK SS '02 match, why is there a referee if it's unsanctioned?





> WOODY PAIGE IS THE FUCKING MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


y


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Woody Paige on whether or not Trump slapping McMahon was staged:

"It wasn't staged, Vince McMahon is a creep and Donald Trump knows that better than anyone. At Wrestlemania, Bobby Lashley is going to beat Umaga and Vince McMahon is going to get his head shaved."

If he threw in "with a....RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!" I would have lost it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WOODY PAIGE IS THE FUCKING MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


What'd he do/say?


Edit - right.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

My WrestleMania X-7 DVD just got shipped out from Highspots. Kickass.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> In the HHH/HBK SS '02 match, why is there a referee if it's unsanctioned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Earl Hebner can do whatever he wants. It's in the "I screwed Bret" clause of his contract.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im back


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Woody Paige on whether or not Trump slapping McMahon was staged:
> 
> "It wasn't staged, Vince McMahon is a creep and Donald Trump knows that better than anyone. At Wrestlemania, Bobby Lashley is going to beat Umaga and Vince McMahon is going to get his head shaved."
> *
> If he threw in "with a....RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!" I would have lost it.*


:lmao

MSNBC never mentioned Lashley, Umaga, or even Austin


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao
> 
> MSNBC never mentioned Lashley, Umaga, or even Austin


Vince was too busy putting himself over to bring that up.

"We were too busy making money"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao
> 
> MSNBC never mentioned Lashley, Umaga, or even Austin


That's why Woody Paige is the man. He knows what's going on.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I would pay for a whole PPV if the main event was Giant Gonzalez vs Khali.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's why Woody Paige is the man. He knows what's going on.


I stopped watching that show after Max Kellerman left.


Fuck the stat boy.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Vince was too busy putting himself over to bring that up.
> 
> "We were too busy making money"


yea, vince on CNBC last night was crazy. I still am shock he said UFC doesn't make stars


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I stopped watching that show after Max Kellerman left.
> 
> 
> Fuck the stat boy.


Stat boy's the man.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I stopped watching that show after Max Kellerman left.
> 
> 
> Fuck the stat boy.


I still watch (obviously) but I agree that Kellerman was better.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Where is Kellerman now anyway?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Where is Kellerman now anyway?


He did Imax and it failed and then his brother killed himself or something and Max took it really bad apparently and hasn't done much since I think.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> He did Imax and it failed and then his brother killed himself or something and Max took it really bad apparently and hasn't done much since I think.


Oh. Wow.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Fallin said:


> He did Imax and it failed and then his brother killed himself or something and Max took it really bad apparently and hasn't done much since I think.


Oh shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jay Marioti is dead to me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

In this promo The Undertaker threatened to take Shawn Michaels' SOUL. That Undertaker makes big promises.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> In this promo The Undertaker threatened to take Shawn Michaels' SOUL. That Undertaker makes big promises.


He lied. But he did take his health.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Check that, it says his brother was murdered by some boxer with a hammer, jeez.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Check that, it says his brother was murdered by some boxer with a hammer, jeez.


Damn


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He lied. But he did take his health.


He looked like he was going for the soul before Kane came in.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need a gif of HBK kissing Earl Hebner after the Summerslam match:lmao



Btw, His non-sanctioned match > HIAC with Taker


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I need a gif of HBK kissing Earl Hebner after the Summerslam match:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, His non-sanctioned match > HIAC with Taker


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I need a gif of HBK kissing Earl Hebner after the Summerslam match:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, His non-sanctioned match > HIAC with Taker


I'll make it. :side:

Nah, they were both great though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'll make it. :side:
> 
> Nah, they were both great though.





Jackknife through the announcers table = ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Wrestlemania XX's main event is so overrated. I'll take Eddie vs. Angle over it any day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Wrestlemania XX's main event is so overrated. I'll take Eddie vs. Angle over it any day.


I don't think it was overrated, it was an incredible match


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

The triple threat is overrated but Eddie/Angle is even more overrated. Good match but it hardly deserves the praise it gets, IMO.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I've seen it a bunch of times and it's ***** every time IMO.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> I don't think it was overrated, it was an incredible match


It was good. I'll admit but it gets simply more praise just because of the ending alone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> It was good. I'll admit but it gets simply more praise just because of the ending alone.


Yeah, your right, but its still one of my favorite WM matches


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just made 85 buck on eBay.

I need to buy stuff now.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I just made 85 buck on eBay.
> 
> I need to buy stuff now.


17.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> 17.


Maybe. I could buy a lot of other PPVs with that money though.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Use the money to get Wrstlemania on Sunday and the Horsemen DVD when it comes out.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Maybe. I could buy a lot of other PPVs with that money though.


Great American Bash 2000. Every Russo fan needs it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just get all the WWE Great American Bash PPV's, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: About to watch HBK vs. Hogan at Summerslam. Haven't seen the match in a good while.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

X-7 is still $30 at Highspots.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Just get all the WWE Great American Bash PPV's, you won't be disappointed.


Good plan.


Fallin, I won't be able to watch WM live so it won't matter anyway. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Shelton isnt the in the SVR 2007 tourny this year. Theres gonna be a new winner!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

They didn't put him in because they knew he would win. Again.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

JKA should come back as "Dr Phil" and act really loving and caring and patronisingly sympathetic to every post he responds to.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^ :shocked: 



Diesel said:


> They didn't put him in because they knew he would win. Again.


Yeah, 4 years in a row he dominated it


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Fuck, I need a 360 soon.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Fuck, I need a 360 soon.


Yeah same here.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Getting my 360 in about 3 weeks


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck X Box. Bill Gates ain't getting my money.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Fuck X Box. Bill Gates ain't getting my money.


Awesome avatar.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I will also be getting 360 in 2-3 weeks


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Screw all this Xbox talk. I'll be getting a Wii in a few more weeks. Wii > Xbox.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I already have a Wii and it's great. Too bad there are a lack of good games at the moment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Awesome avatar.


:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really want a Wii.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The old WM theme song ruled the world.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Fallin said:


> I already have a Wii and it's great. Too bad there are a lack of good games at the moment.


Yea I have a list of the upcoming games but only a few look interesting. Although the games I do have I freaking love, can't get enough of Godfather 

EDIT: Role's sig is.......no words can describe


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- The new WarioWare for the Wii is cool


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

TNAWrestling.com said:


> Turning Point 2006: (On Sale April 17 -* A Best Buy exclusive*) Featuring the rematch between Samoa Joe and Kurt Angle, a three-way match for the World Heavyweight Title as Abyss defends against Sting and Christian Cage, the Flag Match between LAX and America's Most Wanted and more! *This release is a Best Buy exclusive and will only be available at Best Buy locations!*


Truth - TNA makes some weird marketing decisions. First, it's taken over 4 months for them to put that PPV out on DVD, then they make it a one store only exclusive? Kinda stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can't wait until the 11th when Paper Mario comes out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The old WM theme song ruled the world.


I mark for it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

will94 said:


> Truth - TNA makes some weird marketing decisions. First, it's taken over 4 months for them to put that PPV out on DVD, then they make it a one store only exclusive? Kinda stupid if you ask me.


TNA are stupid. Go fucking figure.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The Report in an hour.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WWE gets their PPV's on DVD in less than 30 days:lmao


They got the '07 Rumble out in like 3 weeks for the RR anthology.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> WWE gets their PPV's on DVD in less than 30 days:lmao
> 
> 
> They got the '07 Rumble out in like 3 weeks for the RR anthology.


Not in the UK. :frustrate 

Although I never buy recent PPV's as they nearly all reek of shit.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

BJW (Big Japan) has some intresting concepts such as; 

Piranha Deathmatch- Barbed wire boards are placed in the corners. In the middle of the ring, there is a tank full of Piranhas. To win you must hold your opponent in the tank for ten seconds.

Scorpion Deathmatch- This match is similar to the Piranha Deathmatch. However, instead of barbed wire boards, there are two cacti. And instead of Piranhas, there is a tank full of scorpions.

Crocodile Deathmatch- Two wrestlers compete in a non-specific death match. The loser of the match must then go on to wrestle a crocodile.

Fire Stone Deathmatch- Both the inside and outsides of the ring are lined with electrified space heaters wrapped in barbed wire. The match is won by pin fall.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Although I never buy recent PPV's as they nearly all reek of shit.


:agree:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

How do you put banners in rotating form.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I bought the 07 Rumble DVD. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- On the extras of Armageddon 06 its got Kane vs Taker: Inferno match


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I bought the 07 Rumble DVD. :$


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm buying it once it comes out here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :lmao


I thought it was good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I thought it was good.


I did too :$ besides Test/Lashley and MNM/Hardyz


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What part?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCW4Life said:


> I thought it was good.


So did I. Which is why I bought it too. Mine came with a bonus disc featuring a couple of matches and promos from RAW/ECW/SD!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

smoothies own.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What part?


The opening tag match, the Rumble match, and the Cena match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- May be ordering RR 07 and Armageddon 06 tonight


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The rumble itself and Cena Umaga were both very entertaining to me.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: The Grand Theft Auto IV trailer was released!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- On the extras of Armageddon 06 its got Kane vs Taker: Inferno match


Have the DVD.

I love it when Taker dives over the ropes in that match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The rumble itself and Cena Umaga were both very entertaining to me.


:agree:. And those two matches alone make it buyable.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not worth buying on DVD in my opinion though, none of it I'd ever watch again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> How do you put banners in rotating form.


That a question, or a statement? 


I ordered the Rumble. I remember being disappointed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The last PPV I have on DVD besides that one is ONS II.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- The last PPV I got on DVD was No Mercy which I didnt think was bad


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a lot of current WWE PPVs on DVD, mainly because I can't download them and watch them, and I'm building a collection.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> That a question, or a statement?
> 
> 
> I ordered the Rumble. I remember being disappointed.


 Question, I seriously dont know how:$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Not worth buying on DVD in my opinion though, none of it I'd ever watch again.


I'd agree with not worth buying it. I dont have a single wrestling video or dvd to my name. It was one of the more enjoyable ppv's in recent memory though.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Unforgiven, No Mercy & Armageddon is all PPV's worth getting from 2006.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :agree:



Diesel said:


> I have a lot of current WWE PPVs on DVD, mainly because I can't download them and watch them, and I'm building a collection.


I'm starting to do that now.

John, you gonna be on MSN?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Unforgiven, No Mercy & Armageddon is all PPV's worth getting from 2006.


Wrestlemania.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I stand by my statement that only WM22 and ONS2 are worth buying in 2006.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, I'll probably be on in an hour or so, once Colbert is over.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It's quite possible that the only PPV DVD I'll buy from this year is Wrestlemania 23.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Unforgiven, No Mercy & Armageddon is all PPV's worth getting from 2006.


And WM and there were a couple others that I liked. I'm not very fickle with PPVs. I like mostly all of them(Except D2D)


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Wrestlemania.


That event also & possibly No Way Out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> It's quite possible that the only PPV DVD I'll buy from this year is Wrestlemania 23.


What if Austin stays?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> It's quite possible that the only PPV DVD I'll buy from this year is Wrestlemania 23.


Same for me, although with the brands being on all PPVs, hopefully we get more good shows.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I was pleased that I bought Vengeance 2006 on DVD. Wasn't the best PPV overall, but worth paying $15 for, in my opinion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, I'll probably be on in an hour or so, once Colbert is over.


I'll still be on then...hopefully :argh:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> What if Austin stays?


You really think he will?


I don't. Backlash at the latest.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: About to turn on the TV to watch Scrubs on Comedy Central.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> You really think he will?


Nah. But it's not totally impossible.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Reason enough to buy GAB 2006


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Umaga carried Kane to the only really enjoyable match at Cyber Sunday.

Truth: Kane is god awful.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: About to turn on the TV to watch Scrubs on Comedy Central.


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Scrubs is the funniest thing on tv.

In my opinion.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Might wait a few months until I get a xbox 360, none of the games interest me besides Saints Row and Gears of War


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Reason enough to buy GAB 2006


What a joke. I wouldn't waste 3 hours watching that PPV if I got it for free.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- My arm hurts.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> What a joke. I wouldn't waste 3 hours watching that PPV if I got it for free.


Well if the entire roster didn't have elevated liver enzymes then it may have been better


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Well if the entire roster didn't have elevated liver enzymes then it may have been better


Thats a pretty sad excuse.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I actually have every PPV DVD from 2006.

Only because I get them all no matter what, I have the money.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Rad. I just got this kick ass sword in GOW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


That's the PPV they had to change half the card for because a ton of guys had to be pulled.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Well if the entire roster didn't have elevated liver enzymes then it may have been better


Yeah, I'm sure Lashley and Khali could of saved the show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^& Super Crazy



jax_the_ax said:


> Thats a pretty sad excuse.


The only match that I really liked from that was London/Kendrick vs Pitbulls. I loved that match


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Well if the entire roster didn't have elevated liver enzymes then it may have been better


Not by much, but still, I thought GAB wasn't that bad. Londrick vs. Pitbulls was pretty good. Regal vs. Finlay was decent although it had the potential to be much better.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Rad. I just got this kick ass sword in GOW.


cinematics is that game are the shiznit aint it :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Shawn Michaels used a blood pack for the Summerslam 02 match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Not by much, but still, I thought GAB wasn't that bad. Londrick vs. Pitbulls was pretty good. Regal vs. Finlay was decent although it had the potential to be much better.


Yeah, I agree. Hardy vs Helms wasnt horrible either and I didnt hate Mysterio vs Booker. But I did hate The Punjabi match and the fact Batsita killed Kennedy


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- My arm hurts.


Playing too much golf in your new WF polo shirt putting stress on your arm? Get yourself some WF painkillers!


----------



## Pitbulls (Jul 14, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^& Super Crazy
> 
> 
> 
> The only match that I really liked from that was London/Kendrick vs *Pitbulls*. I loved that match


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Playing too much golf in your new WF polo shirt putting stress on your arm? Get yourself some WF painkillers!


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yeah, I agree. Hardy vs Helms wasnt horrible either and I didnt hate Mysterio vs Booker. But I did hate The Punjabi match and the fact Batsita killed Kennedy


Batista vs. Kennedy was only good because Kennedy took an ass whipping but still won, although it was a shitty DQ ending.

The Punjabi match was utter shit, but it would have been worse if Khali was in it rather than Show. Show was near the top of his game at that time, so it could have been worse had it been Khali.

EDIT- nah Monty, I've been painting my house the past 2 days, so my arms are sore as hell. I could use some WF Painkillers though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Batista vs. Kennedy was only good because Kennedy took an ass whipping but still won, although it was a shitty DQ ending.
> 
> The Punjabi match was utter shit, but it would have been worse if Khali was in it rather than Show. Show was near the top of his game at that time, so it could have been worse had it been Khali.


Yeah, Big show only made that match better. And I didnt like how they had Rey vs Booker the night before and then had it at the PPV for the title :no:


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I love South Park


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- Shawn Michaels used a blood pack for the Summerslam 02 match.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> cinematics is that game are the shiznit aint it :agree:


I'm buying GOW2 this weekend too, by the way.

Hopefully I can finish the first one before then. Cide said I was really close awhile ago, and I've made a lot of progress since then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


By the end of the match all the blood is gone and there are no marks on his face. He probably didn't want to mess his face up because he was only coming back for one match (at the time).


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mikeie™ said:


>


Kiss it. Apologize.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I only came online to get the GTA IV trailer, back to watching Wrestlemania 2000 now.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mind of Mencia is unfunny :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> By the end of the match all the blood is gone and there are no marks on his face. He probably didn't want to mess his face up because he was only coming back for one match (at the time).


:no: :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Mind of Mencia is unfunny :sad:


I'm still wondering how the hell it got a 3rd season.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Mind of Mencia is unfunny :sad:


I get an occasional laugh from it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- last night's episode of South Park had me rolling.

"Everybody in the town will die....FOREVER!!!"

That line had me almost in tears. Beware of Snukes.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'm buying GOW2 this weekend too, by the way.
> 
> Hopefully I can finish the first one before then. Cide said I was really close awhile ago, and I've made a lot of progress since then.


The puzzles are still pissing me off on this damn game, they are back to back like crazy. But everything else is just perfect


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm contemplating getting this:

http://www.goldenboytapes.com/tape90.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^I want it.


Downloading the GTA 4 trailer:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the pic in Holt's sig is from an issue where Superman is controlled by Poison Ivy and he fights Batman.

Batman wins.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- the pic in Holt's sig is from an issue where Superman is controlled by Poison Ivy and he fights Batman.
> 
> Batman wins.


Nerd. :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- the pic in Holt's sig is from an issue where Superman is controlled by Poison Ivy and he fights Batman.
> 
> *Batman wins. *


:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Nerd. :side:


:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :agree:


 
lol, I got into comics about 3 years ago for a bit and then sort of stopped .


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Sort of just woke up but not really since I was up for like 6 hours before. I need to start getting more sleep at night.

*Truth:* Making cheese steak.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Sort of just woke up but not really since I was up for like 6 hours before. I need to start getting more sleep at night.
> 
> *Truth:* Making cheese steak.


:lmao nice sig


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> lol, I got into comics about 3 years ago for a bit and then sort of stopped .


Read Punisher max, its the most adultcomic on the planet. So much violence and profanity. Funny as hell in some parts too

You watching Smallville again tonight?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: first time i been here all day. 

truth: in basetball i got plenty of rebounds.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> lol, I got into comics about 3 years ago for a bit and then sort of stopped .


Really? because it started getting really good about 2 years ago. Then it started going downhill about 2 months ago. It seemed like every big crossover event was just leading up to another huge crossover event.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I used to like comics. Then I realized TV is a lot better.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I like how when I click on this thread it always takes me to a page that is like 7 hours back. Pretty cool.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watching Colbert.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I used to like comics. Then I realized TV is a lot better.


Eh, I like the pretty pictures. And there are some stuff you can do in comics that wouldn't work in TV.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :agree:


lol

Truth: I'm in a creative coma right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Really? because it started getting really good about 2 years ago. Then it started going downhill about 2 months ago. It seemed like every big crossover event was just leading up to another huge crossover event.


I only had a few X-Men ones and I don't remember much, but I was psyched to start collecting them and never did :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

only 1 hour and 20 minutes until another crappy episode of impact.

:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I always have class during iMPACT. Damn, I'm really missing out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Just got a PM from some new member with 0 posts telling me to join some forum :no:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The main event is a lot cuter than I imagined. Considering I imagined a guy with a penis.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I always have class during iMPACT. Damn, I'm really missing out.


Me too, but I'm on spring break so I get to watch it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> only 1 hour and 20 minutes until another crappy episode of impact.


Watching a WWE PPV from 5 years ago > TNA


> Watching Colbert.


I missed last nights episode. Gonna catch the replay in an hour.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Me too, but I'm on spring break so I get to watch it.


Lucky guy.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> The main event is a lot cuter than I imagined. Considering I imagined a guy with a penis.


:lmao

Yeah, she is.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Impact is horrible, nothing good about the show


that just my humble opinion


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Just got a PM from some new member with 0 posts telling me to join some forum :no:


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I haven't watched Impact since around February


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I missed last nights episode. Gonna catch the replay in an hour.


It's pretty good so far. Which shouldn't be a surprise, in any way.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Christian Cage is the next Ric Flair.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Impact is horrible, nothing good about the show
> 
> 
> that just my humble opinion


I heard Abyss' mom is HOT though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It's pretty good so far. Which shouldn't be a surprise, in any way.


Awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Impact is horrible, nothing good about the show
> 
> 
> that just my humble opinion


It has one good thing, and that is Bob Backlund.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I burnt the fuck out of the top of my mouth earlier.

*Truth: *I don't know how PTK only eats like a few types of food that he said in that rant. How can you live in America and never have had steak, a burger, or any seafood?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth: *I don't know how PTK only eats like a few types of food that he said in that rant. How can you live in America and never have had steak, a burger, or any seafood?


He's probably an alien.

oh, is it cool that my Bat-fact is pretty much a cheap rip off of your idea?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He's probably an alien.
> 
> oh, is it cool that my Bat-fact is pretty much a cheap rip off of your idea?


Ya mang.

_LIVE TONIGHT AT 8PM ITS THE MANIAC INTERNET SHOW WITH MY SPECIAL CO COST FOR THE 2ND WEEK IN A ROW NEW JACK AND IF YOU HEARD LAST WEEKS SHOW NEW JACK EXPOSED TONS OF DRUG USE AND SOME VIOLENT STORIES AND TONIGHT WITH BE NO DIFFERENT WITH NEW STORIES OF WHO HE HATES AND HAS DONE STUFF WITH AND SO MUCH MORE!......AT 8PM GO TO WWW.WRESTLING-NEWS.COM. AND CLICK THE LINKS FOR THE MANIAC INTERNET SHOW AND LISTEN AWAY.............NOW YOU SHOULD BE OVER 18 AS BOTH THE MANIAC AND NEW JACK GET VULGER!_

Oh my Gawd!!! I'll probably try and listen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> _LIVE TONIGHT AT 8PM ITS THE MANIAC INTERNET SHOW WITH MY SPECIAL CO COST FOR THE 2ND WEEK IN A ROW NEW JACK AND IF YOU HEARD LAST WEEKS SHOW NEW JACK EXPOSED TONS OF DRUG USE AND SOME VIOLENT STORIES AND TONIGHT WITH BE NO DIFFERENT WITH NEW STORIES OF WHO HE HATES AND HAS DONE STUFF WITH AND SO MUCH MORE!......AT 8PM GO TO WWW.WRESTLING-NEWS.COM. AND CLICK THE LINKS FOR THE MANIAC INTERNET SHOW AND LISTEN AWAY.............NOW YOU SHOULD BE OVER 18 AS BOTH THE MANIAC AND NEW JACK GET VULGER!_




I've always wondered what somebody getting stabbed sounds like on the radio.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

FOX News said:


> *Trump, 60, was hesitant to participate. He said the 61-year-old McMahon persuaded him by making a "sizable" donation to charity. Both Trump and McMahon will donate their checks, an amount McMahon said should exceed $5 million.*


Well, now we know what Trump's price was to pursuade him to get involved in WrestleMania.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> Well, now we know what Trump's price was to pursuade him to get involved in WrestleMania.


I believe the Charity Vince had to pay to was Trump's bank account.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sh-Sh-Shocker.

%1000


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark out if a mod closed legendkilla34's rant right now, after my last post.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Watching the new South Park Episode, "The Snuke"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Trump got 5 million and Hogan got stiffed:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I think I saw Lance Cade at the grocery store recently


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Trump got 5 million and Hogan got stiffed:lmao


:lmao good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^No


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

will94 said:


> Well, now we know what Trump's price was to pursuade him to get involved in WrestleMania.


Who knows, Fox news spews more bullshit than a bull


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Trump got 5 million and Hogan got stiffed:lmao


Trump was worth the 5 money, it meant publicity. Hogan wouldn't have garnered any real media attention and he would have made no real impact unless he was wrestling, and then he just would have stunk up the place.

It was 5 mil well spent, IMO.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Watching Smallville


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, I heard WWE is making 5 million in ticket sales alone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, the money from ticket sales is small compared to the money they get for merchandise. So, getting Trump didn't make much of a dent on their earnings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It's gonna be the highest grossing wrestling event in US history.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> It's gonna be the highest grossing wrestling event in US history.


That doesn't suprise me that much. It's going to be probably the second or third largest mania in terms of attendance, so it's really no shocker.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*so who's throwing the biggest WM party?*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *so who's throwing the biggest WM party?*


Not me  Im gonna be hangin out for it alone 

Hi LC, sup?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It will be second I believe. Right behind WM 3.

I think X-7 and 19 are the next biggest


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi sabrina whats up?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *so who's throwing the biggest WM party?*


Interesting usertitle


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not me. I'm going to go out with my family for dinner, Be Back Later.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Interesting usertitle


I concur whole heartedly. Although this one would explain her previous one :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I concur whole heartedly. Although this one would explain her previous one :side:


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I was thinking the same thing


Filthy Great minds think alike.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

~______________________________________~


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Still Hardcore Champ!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Filthy Great minds think alike.


I concur, guess Pyro's theory was right


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I've bet almost 50k points on WM now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I concur, guess Pyro's theory was right


ooooohhhhh shit.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I've bet almost 50k points on WM now.


Ya flash bastard. You have too many points. I can't even remember who I bet on, but I hope they win :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- :lmao check out this guys gifts

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=5071


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Ya flash bastard. You have too many points. I can't even remember who I bet on, but I hope they win :$


It's the only thing i can do with 'em.

Although 30k of that is on the safe Lashley bet.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- :lmao check out this guys gifts
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=5071


:lmao




> It's the only thing i can do with 'em.
> 
> Although 30k of that is on the safe Lashley bet.


You could get me one of each gift in continuous order, unbroken. That would make you one cool cat :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- :lmao check out this guys gifts
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=5071


:$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :$


I sent him one too :$


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- :lmao check out this guys gifts
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/member.php?u=5071


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

People that can't spell usernames right = terrorists


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> People that can't spell usernames right = terrorists


:lmao

Truth: Speaking of terrorists, I just watched the latest South Park Episode, "The Snuke" Did anyone else watch it?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

RDX said:


> :lmao


....


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

RDX said:


> :lmao
> 
> Truth: Speaking of terrorists, I just watched the latest South Park Episode, "The Snuke" Did anyone else watch it?


It was great.

I just finished capping images from it for my new sig.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm Hardcore


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the gift, Jax


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Thanks for the gift, Jax


Your Welcome~!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ....


If you want proof HBK is a homosexual, look at my sig.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> It was great.
> 
> I just finished capping images from it for my new sig.


Your sig is great now, one of my favorite episodes of all time.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> If you want proof HBK is a homosexual, look at my sig.


lol

What's your point?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Random Truth-I didnt know Mac had a wide vocabulary range


CaLiGula said:


> If you want proof HBK is a homosexual, look at my sig.


If you want proof Brye is homosexual, look at his sig.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Random Truth-I didnt know Mac had a wide vocabulary range
> 
> *If you wan proof Brye is homosexual, look at his sig*.


 Why's this gotta be about me now?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Random Truth-I didnt know Mac had a wide vocabulary range


"Swirl"? :side:


> If you want proof Brye is homosexual, look at his sig.


:lmao


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Random Truth-I didnt know Mac had a wide vocabulary range
> 
> If you want proof Brye is homosexual, look at his sig.


:lmao. Best joke I've heard all day. :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

RDX said:


> :lmao. Best joke I've heard all day. :side:


Why? I can't have a big vocabulary? 






:side:


----------



## Pitbulls (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Headliner*
> If you want proof Brye is homosexual, look at his sig.


Cold blooded :lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> If you want proof Brye is homosexual, look at his sig.


:lmao 

I laughed out loud, probably a first for this place. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Cold blooded :lmao


Thats the third time he said that in the past few days. i've gotten used to it now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> "Swirl"? :side:
> :lmao


Nah I'm talking about your posts in general


Brye said:


> Why's this gotta be about me now?


Thats what you get for giving Kelly's new pics a 7.5. And your other diva ratings.

Seems like its becoming a ritual. Dont worry. If you and Ashley ever get in trouble with the law, you'll end up in the same prison section.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nah I'm talking about your posts in general
> 
> Thats what you get for giving Kelly's new pics a 7.5. And your other diva ratings.
> 
> Seems like its becoming a ritual. Dont worry. If you and Ashley ever get in trouble with the law, you'll end up in the same prison section.


Hell, I thought they were 7.5 material, I have my lawyer on the line right now and hes telling me I have the right to an opinion


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *K *
> Seems like its becoming a ritual. Dont worry. If you and Ashley ever get in trouble with the law, you'll end up in the same prison section.


You're on fire with the jokes tonight ***** get on MSN


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Nah I'm talking about your posts in general


Oh, I've been improving my vernacular. :$


> Seems like its becoming a ritual. Dont worry. If you and Ashley ever get in trouble with the law,* you'll end up in the same prison section.*


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Hell, I thought they were 7.5 material, I have my lawyer on the line right now and hes telling me I have the right to an opinion


Your lawyer gay too.


Cide_187 said:


> You're on fire with the jokes tonight ***** get on MSN


I'm on.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm Out


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hello Brye, Jeff and everyone else. I'm lagging here but I'll try to catch up. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Your lawyer gay too.*
> 
> I'm on.


 
He just started crying on the phone and hung up :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What kind of lawyer cries?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm le Bored.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> What kind of lawyer cries?


The ones that suck. 

I need Phoenix Wright for this case :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm back.

Truth - I'm trying to find this second shield in GOW, but I've had no luck so far. :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> What kind of lawyer cries?


a gay one.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Hello Brye, Jeff and everyone else. I'm lagging here but I'll try to catch up. *


You missed the brief conversation me and Monty had about your usertitle


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey John

Yeah, that lawyer sucked


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Hello Brye, Jeff and everyone else. I'm lagging here but I'll try to catch up. *


cool, so which mania match are you most looking forward to?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Water bottles at Fenway Park are 6.00$ :no:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You missed the brief conversation me and Monty had about your usertitle


It is quite the interesting usertitle.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Water bottles at Fenway Park are 6.00$ :no:


I just get soda and shit outside before I go in.


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I just get soda and shit outside before I go in.
> 
> 
> :hb


I usually try to do that. prices outside only about a dollar or so


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You missed the brief conversation me and Monty had about your usertitle


*lol, I'm afraid to scroll back now. 


Jeff, I'm hoping Melina has a bad match.. so I'm looking forward to that one the most.  Yourself? *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *lol, I'm afraid to scroll back now.
> 
> 
> Jeff, I'm hoping Melina has a bad match.. so I'm looking forward to that one the most.  Yourself? *


me too, but the MITB match and HBK vs Cena. are you going to bet on any matches?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Was Summerslam 03 any good?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Was Summerslam 03 any good?


Yeah, I'm glad i bought it.


Angle/Lesnar was awesome.

Elimination Chamber was alright. Good brawl. Nash's last match too.

Kane/RVD wasn't bad either.


Austin was there too. He gave out some Stunners.:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- About to order some older WWF/WCW DVDs from my favorite old DVD provider.


----------



## Pitbulls (Jul 14, 2006)

What was the 2006 match of the year?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Pitbulls said:


> What was the 2006 match of the year?


Kurt Angle vs Undertaker NWO 2006.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- About to order some older WWF/WCW DVDs from my favorite old DVD provider.


O RLY????????????????????????????


I'm thinking of acquiring No Mercy '01 and Survivor Series '00


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> Kurt Angle vs Undertaker NWO 2006.


Ladder match at Armageddon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> O RLY????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of acquiring No Mercy '01 and Survivor Series '00


No Mercy is a solid, solid buy.

I plan on acquiring:

No Way Out 2001
No Way Out 2000
Canadian Stampede IYH
Survivor Series 96
Great American Bash 89
Great American Bash 87

And maybe one or two more.


----------



## Pitbulls (Jul 14, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> Kurt Angle vs Undertaker NWO 2006.


thank you


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pitbulls said:


> What was the 2006 match of the year?


Depends on who you ask.

IMO, it was Blood Generation vs. Do Fixer in ROH.


----------



## Pitbulls (Jul 14, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Depends on who you ask.


The one WWE names match of the year I was curious


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> No Mercy is a solid, solid buy.
> 
> I plan on acquiring:
> 
> ...


:shocked:

They better put the Bret/Austin SS match on the Austin DVD.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pitbulls said:


> The one WWE names match of the year I was curious


They don't really name Matches of the Year. I know they would say Angle vs. Taker.

edit- wouldn't not would.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They don't really name Matches of the Year. I know they would say Angle vs. Taker.


:agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :shocked:
> 
> They better put the Bret/Austin SS match on the Austin DVD.


Sadly, they may not because they have something against putting two matches from the same feud on.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just noticed I acquired +26 rep now. Rad.

Truth - It's been exactly 4 weeks, so I'm going to go request a banner in a bit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I meant they wouldn't say. They wouldn't say Angle vs. Taker.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just notice I acquired +26 rep now. Rad.
> 
> Truth - It's been exactly 4 weeks, so I'm going to go request a banner in a bit.


You need to test your +26 :side:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

i hate everyone here


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the fans voted for the Armageddon Ladder Match on several polls.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> i hate everyone here


This really isn't something we were not already aware of.

I wouldn't doubt that they voted the ladder match the MotY, even if it was a spotfest with some of the worst selling I've ever seen.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That ladder match was a spot fest, but a fun one to watch.


----------



## Pitbulls (Jul 14, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They don't really name Matches of the Year. I know they would say Angle vs. Taker.
> 
> edit- wouldn't not would.


oh I thought they did


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> This really isn't something we were not already aware of.
> 
> I wouldn't doubt that they voted the ladder match the MotY, even if it was a spotfest with some of the worst selling I've ever seen.


The match you named could be in that same category. :side: 

Expect with vastly better wrestlers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> What was the 2006 match of the year?


Finlay vs Benoit at Judgment Day.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Man, those are pretty weak matches to be talked about as MOTY.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I meant they wouldn't say. They wouldn't say Angle vs. Taker.


oh


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Finlay vs Benoit at Judgment Day.


:agree:

Best WWE match of 2006.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> i hate everyone here


Log off and never come back. Nobody would notice.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You'll have to forgive me, I took a pretty strong pain medication about an hour and a half ago, and the effects haven't quite worn off, so I'm having some trouble focusing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You'll have to forgive me, I took a pretty strong pain medication about an hour and a half ago, and the effects haven't quite worn off, so I'm having some trouble focusing.


You seem fine to me..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> You seem fine to me..


lol.

I keep having to edit my posts because I keep mis-spelling words.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Went back to an old avatar.

Classic promo BTW.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: what has been the MOTY of 2007 so far?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: what has been the MOTY of 2007 so far?


The Royal Rumble match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- caught the last 20 minutes or so of impact. Sucked as usual.

But from the recap they show at the end it looked like we finally saw The Canadian Destroyer on impact for the first time in months.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cena vs. Umaga


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Cena vs. Umaga


:agree:

Their Rumble match is MotY so far, but I expect that to change at Mania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cena vs Umaga (Royal Rumble) is the best match of 2007 so far but I'm predicting the MITB match tops it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MITB will be great just to hear all the Orton marks bitch when Orton doesn't win it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DX vs. Rated RKO from NYR.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have high hopes for Benoit/MVP.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I have high hopes for Benoit/MVP.


Should be great, but I expect Cena/Michaels to steal the show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Armageddon will strike the forums if Batista wins


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I have high hopes for Benoit/MVP.


Me too. If they give them enough time, I have a feeling that it could steal the show.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I still can't believe Wrestlemania is just a few days away.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not expecting much from Benoit/MVP. I know they CAN make a good match but I just think they'll cut it short and it make it have something along the lines of the same Benoit/JBL finish from last year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm not expecting much from Benoit/MVP. I know they CAN make a good match but I just think they'll cut it short and it make it have something along the lines of the same Benoit/JBL finish from last year.


They've been giving them over 30 mins for house shows and they've been tearing the house down. That bodes extremely well.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: ok RR match, Cena vs umaga RR. MITB will top it, but i hope Jeff hardy does something crazy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Armageddon will strike the forums if Batista wins


Nah, but the mods will have to close quite a few threads if he does. I actually don't think Batista is going to win. Vince wasn't even willing to put the title on him back in November, he had to be convinced to do it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Aside from a bunch of schoolwork I need to do really soon or I may fail Sophomore year...

...life is fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> They've been giving them over 30 mins for house shows and they've been tearing the house down. That bodes extremely well.


o

Well, I hope I see that at Mania..


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I know I'm a few days late, but thanks for that text banner you made me awhile ago, Lax. 

Truth - About to eat dinner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> o
> 
> Well, I hope I see that at Mania..


It should get a long time. I mean it's a long PPV and it isn't overloaded with matches.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey, I actually just acquired No Mercy '01 for $11 factory sealed.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Hey, I actually just acquired No Mercy '01 for $11 factory sealed.


What exactly is on there?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Pyro's usertitle couldn't be more right.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> What exactly is on there?


Jericho/Rock


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Jericho/Rock


I love that match. Not a 5 star match, but still damn good.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Jericho/Rock


Ah, thanks. I can never remember random PPVs matches.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I love that match. Not a 5 star match, but still damn good.


Maybe The Rock's best.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Maybe The Rock's best.


If not the best, it's in the top 3.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> What exactly is on there?


Jericho/Rock
Edge/Christian Ladder match(Which is awesome)
Austin/Angle/RVD


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Jericho/Rock
> Edge/Christian Ladder match(Which is awesome)
> Austin/Angle/RVD


I'd say it was worth it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Want to see SVR2008 screens? Sure you do.

http://media.xbox360.ign.com/media/882/882478/imgs_1.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://web.archive.org/web/19961223082809/http://www.wwfcolvid.com/

OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Want to see SVR2008 screens? Sure you do.
> 
> http://media.xbox360.ign.com/media/882/882478/imgs_1.html


Looking good already.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Want to see SVR2008 screens? Sure you do.
> 
> http://media.xbox360.ign.com/media/882/882478/imgs_1.html


Looks good, even though I don't have a 360. They need to make it so when you hit the RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!! you automatically win. Even if it's a submission match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Want to see SVR2008 screens? Sure you do.
> 
> http://media.xbox360.ign.com/media/882/882478/imgs_1.html


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Some douche turd beat me to posting them in the VG section.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Some douche turd beat me to posting them in the VG section.


Was those screens the big thing that was supposed to be announced that you were talking about?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yep.


Updated graphics works for me.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I like Tom Goes To The Mayor and I plan on picking it up on DVD.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It would have been so much cooler if they showed screens of someone new, like MVP or Punk.

That's probably asking too much, but still. That would've ruled.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> It would have been so much cooler if they showed screens of someone new, like MVP or Punk.
> 
> That's probably asking too much, but still. That would've ruled.


Holy shit, you've kept your user title for over 24 hours.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Time for me to head on out. 

I might comeback later, but I think I'll just finish the TPI from 2002.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

New record?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> New record?


I don't know, I just expected it gone by morning.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I was thinking about changing it earlier, actually. Just had absolutely no clue what to change it to.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> In 1995, after training at the Power Plant and for a period with Larry Sharpe at the Monster Factory, Show debuted for WCW as — get this — THE GIANT, billed for awhile as the son of Andre. He was the first man in history whose very first wrestling match was for the championship versus Hulk Hogan. He may or may not have won the title this particular evening. Basically, they’d done a bunch of angles to set up a MONSTER TRUCK CHALLENGE between Hogan and Giant. The challenge took place on the roof of Cobo Hall at Halloween Havoc on October 29, 1995. Don’t ask why they determined that this was the best place to hold a Monster Truck Challenge. So anyway, it ended with Hogan and Giant struggling, and Hogan threw him off the building supposedly to his death. But then later, it came out that Show hadn’t died, but had fallen off the building into the SEA, and therefore, just prior to the main event, he lurched down the aisle ALL WET and challenged Hogan for the belt. Hogan won via DQ, but apparently there was a title can change hands on a DQ stip and Giant was the champ. But then he was stripped of the belt. They had determined that, I don’t know, the DQ wasn’t a fair DQ or some such bullshit. WCW sucked back in those days.


:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Finally got the WWE Best of Benoit DVD.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMP; replied to your PM.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao


The monster truck challenge ruled.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> AMP; replied to your PM.


I saw it, nothing really else to add (or maybe there is but I've had a drink or two and blah). Upload the damn match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> The WWE deal was a lucrative multi-year contract. The two sides had agreed to work together long before his WCW deal came up. The idea originally was that he would be pushed as the modern version of Andre the Giant, the huge protected monster who didn’t necessarily wrestle on every show. So of course, within three weeks of his debut they fucked it all up and had Steve Austin pin him totally clean on Raw with the Stone Cold stunner.


:lmao That's great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao That's great.


Paul got shafted.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Big Show could have been great if he stayed in the shape he was in in WCW.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Big Show could have been great if he stayed in the shape he was in in WCW.


Yup.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Chris Daniels came out to do commentary. Suddenly, up walked Chris Harris, who screamed into the mic that he was going to find out who put the ladder on his friend, then he ran off. “Huh,” Chris Daniels said. I could not put it better myself.


This is a great iMPACT recap.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> This is a great iMPACT recap.


How far back do you get to read? For some reason I can only go back to like 01


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How far back do you get to read? For some reason I can only go back to like 01


00 is the earliest. They add new old ones every week or so. Apparently it's a lot harder to add them before 2000 because they have to be typed out by hand.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> 00 is the earliest. They add new old ones every week or so. Apparently it's a lot harder to add them before 2000 because they have to be typed out by hand.


Oh. What was the Monster Truck recap from then?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Oh. What was the Monster Truck recap from then?


 F4W~!#598 - Heyman DOWN - December 11, 2006

A recap of Big Show's career after D2D.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> F4W~!#598 - Heyman DOWN - December 11, 2006
> 
> A recap of Big Show's career after D2D.


ooooh, gotcha. I'm going to read some older ones tomorrow during class, might start now as I'm kinda bored.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ooooh, gotcha. I'm going to read some older ones tomorrow during class, might start now as I'm kinda bored.


Read the Impact recap in that issue. It's hilarious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-I'm bored

Clash of champions vs SNME. I would post, but I have a headache. Not sure if I can think straight.:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3848218#post3848218


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Read the Impact recap in that issue. It's hilarious.


I'm going to read the issue after the first event TNA held.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching 'The Office'.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I really hope Bret Hart does commentary on the new Austin DVD.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I really hope Bret Hart does commentary on the new Austin DVD.


I'd mark out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I really hope Bret Hart does commentary on the new Austin DVD.


I wouldn't bet on it. It would be awesome and much needed though.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

New sig.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Failing Satire can't make a bad banner.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> New sig.


I like it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> New sig.


Now make me one :side:



> Ferrara has dropped the Oklahoma gimmick in favor of the Jamaica gimmick, in which he impersonates — poorly I might add — what Jim Ross would look like if he was a cool black man from Jamaica. I cannot properly do justice to how absurd he looked. He cut a promo about how the battle royal was just like real life; no friends and no allies. He must have a shitty life.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> New sig.


Hot shit

truth: I was working on a kickass banner for about 45 minutes, was very close to finishing it, already added the border was just making some final touches, then my computer shutoff and I lost it all


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMP, I remember Ferrara with those shitty looking dreads.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: I am converting Scrubs episodes to .mp4. 

What is up?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think he would. Austin inducted Bret into the HOF, so they must be at least in good graces with each other still.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Hot shit
> 
> truth: I was working on a kickass banner for about 45 minutes, was very close to finishing it, already added the border was just making some final touches, then my computer shutoff and I lost it all


Your computer pulled a....SWERVE!!!!!



> Jeff Jarrett, who thankfully was not wielding a guitar, crashed the party. He said it was stupid for the company to decide the NWA Title in a battle royal. Oh boy, here we go, burying the product. Fargo yelled at him for being rude, and announced that he’d be number one in the rumble. Shamrock came out. He agreed with Jeff that the battle royal idea was stupid. Finally, Scott Hall came through the crowd, looking sober, and announced that, indeed, a battle royal for the belt was stupid. If Russo hadn’t signed with WWE last week, I’d have been sure he wrote this. Maybe they got Bischoff.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I think he would. Austin inducted Bret into the HOF, so they must be at least in good graces with each other still.


I'm sure they're still friends but it's a WWE DVD and Shawn Michaels is likely to be on the same DVD. They can't be within 20 chapters of each other.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Siaki did a phat running shooting star press, which West identified as a “WHAT IS THAT CALLED!?”


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Siaki did a phat running shooting star press, which West identified as a “WHAT IS THAT CALLED!?”


:lmao

Edit: You son of a bitch WCW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao


I still don't think he knows what it is called.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: I will be watching TNA just for that reason. Don West must go.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just requested a non UFC banner in the Graphics Showroom.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just requested a non UFC banner in the Graphics Showroom.


GTFO


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: I cannot request a banner.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

West can only call a Pele. I love the man because he KNOWS he sucks and he still has a lot of emotion and passion...but jesus, learn a move. Any move. Call a headlock once in a while, please.

I predict the following will happen on a upcoming PPV, maybe Sacrifice (DW= West, MT= Tenay):

*DW- *"OH MY GOD, HE JUST HIT THAT THING, THAT CRAZY AMAZING MOVE, ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE, I DON'T KNOW HOW HE DOES IT!"

*MT-* "Don...that was a dropkick."

*DW-* "IT WAS SO DANGEROUS AND INSANE, WE NEED A REPLAY!"

*MT-* "No, no we don't need a re...are you okay?!"

*DW-* "I'M HAVING A STROKE!"


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> GTFO


I'm super duper serial.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm always suprised when West calls a move that isn't the Pele. Of course, that only happens maybe once a night, but it still happens.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'm super duper serial.


I hated that episode


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just requested a non UFC banner in the Graphics Showroom.


W.H.O.R.E


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Years from now, Lance Storm’s appearance on the May 28, 2001 edition of Raw will either be remembered as the beginning of the next great era in wrestling history or an almost-forgotten trivia question, depending on how the angle ultimately turns out.


I think we all know the answer to that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Tenay is annoying.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I hated that episode


You can't be serial. Are you secretly a manbearpig?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I hated that episode


That was the only part I really liked from it. 



Headliner said:


> W.H.O.R.E


No, no. You are actually the one who is the whore, good sir.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think we all know the answer to that.


HE was the first invader?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You can't be serial. Are you secretly a manbearpig?


I will punch your throat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Manbearpig SUCKS. That's the only bad episode of South Park ever, along with last weeks one about the lice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> No, no. You are actually the one who is the whore, good sir.


?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I will punch your throat


Fine, I'll knock it off.

I loved last night's episode though. "Everybody in that town will die...FOREVER!"


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ?


ionozlol. :argh:

I felt like being random.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Suddenly, Jonathan Coachman of all people nailed Shane with a chairshot. While we’re on the subject of ring names, that should be Coachman’s new name, Jonathan Coachman Of All People, because I have a feeling every time he gets involved with an angle on TV, I’m going to write that it was Jonathan Coachman of all people, and it would save me a lot of time if that was his name.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm trying to watch last weeks, but whenever I play it on allsp or Daily Motion, it stops after a few seconds. :no:

I'll see if it's on mrtwig.net. It's a torrent South Park site.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've died before..........NOT FOREVER THOUGH~~!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> HE was the first invader?


I didn't know either.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao


:lmao

yes, his heel turn was random as hell. I don't think that many fans even knew who the hell he was.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm trying to watch last weeks, but whenever I play it on allsp or Daily Motion, it stops after a few seconds. :no:
> 
> I'll see if it's on mrtwig.net. It's a torrent South Park site.


Have you seen the SVR2008 screens yet?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm trying to watch last weeks, but whenever I play it on allsp or Daily Motion, it stops after a few seconds. :no:
> 
> I'll see if it's on mrtwig.net. It's a torrent South Park site.


It's in Platt's megapost in the File Exchange section.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Have you seen the SVR2008 screens yet?


:shocked:

Plural? No. I saw one of Orton's face months ago.

Thanks Cali.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://media.xbox360.ign.com/media/882/882478/imgs_1.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> He went for the superkick, but Goldberg ducked and speared him on the way back. A jackhammer later, it was over. *I loved Shawn loudly screaming “CAREFUL BILL!” as Goldberg was hoisting him up.*


Someone knows what Goldberg can do to your career.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Someone knows what Goldberg can do to your career.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> http://media.xbox360.ign.com/media/882/882478/imgs_1.html


Bless you.

Very nice shots...course I still gotta wait months to see who I really want to see. My main new man, Montel Vontavious Porter, MVP. 

It's going on the PS3 as well, I assume, or no?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> It's going on the PS3 as well, I assume, or no?


Yep, and it'll even be on the PS2.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Bless you.
> 
> Very nice shots...course I still gotta wait months to see who I really want to see. My main new man, Montel Vontavious Porter, MVP.
> 
> It's going on the PS3 as well, I assume, or no?


Yep. It was confirmed awhile ago that it was going to be on the PS3, 360, and PS2.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Someone knows what Goldberg can do to your career.


Michaels is the fucking man.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yep, and it'll even be on the PS2.


Damn. I don't have to waste all that money for the PS3, lol.

I probably still will anyways though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Michaels is the fucking *Super*man.


Fixed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL's title reign lasted longer than any of HBK's.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HBK's gay. Look at my sig.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Kane actually did a frankensteiner at one point.


No fucking way.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> JBL's title reign lasted longer than any of HBK's.


And Austin's. I guess it makes him better then Austin.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No fucking way.


I actually think I saw that. Can't remember if I did though but I think I did at some point.

Sandman does it and he's terribly unathletic so Kane potentially could too.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Vince Vaughn is gangsta


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> And Austin's. I guess it makes him better then Austin.


I happen to find JBL more entertaining than Austin, personally.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I happen to find JBL more entertaining than Austin, personally.


Hogan had a longer reign then JBL. He must be better then JBL and Austin.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Khali is better in the ring than Hulk Hogan and no I am not joking around.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Khali is better in the ring than Hulk Hogan and no I am not joking around.


atleast hogan can draw :$ . but they both suck, Ric flair > those two.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I actually think I saw that. Can't remember if I did though but I think I did at some point.
> 
> Sandman does it and he's terribly unathletic so Kane potentially could too.


Yeah but Sandman drinks so any move he does comes off as a comedy move.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> They brawled outside and finally did the Greatest Spot Ever. Those of you who saw this show are probably thinking I’m talking about the scaffold thing at the finish. You are so wrong. What happened was, they were crawling up the aisle, both selling. Shane was on his hands and knees, having spent the last ten minutes hitting Kane really hard with chairs and punching him in a very stiff manner right in the face. I think Kane finally realized that if he was going to give this young prick a receipt, now was the time to do it. So he lurched up, reared back his arm, and clubbed Shane right in the spine with literally all his might. Luckily, my buddy Craig had taped this show live and we were watching it a few hours after it ended, so we were able to rewind and watch this clubbering blow over and over and over again, laughing harder and harder each time. I kid you not that as long as I am living upon this Earth, I will never forget the time that Kane clobbered Shane McMahon in the back as hard as he could. Maybe it’s because I’m a wrestler, and I sympathize with all these poor bastards in the locker room who have to step aside and never say a cross word about this untrained stiff who wants so desperately to be accepted as one of them, but never will be because he cannot work, is pushed only because he’s the boss’ kid, and has to do stupid shit like jumping off high things in order to get the crowd to fake care about him and chant his name. It’s sad, really.


So true.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

14 points and then "DDMac is better than you can imagine".  :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm about to make a thread in the Wrestling Games section, with information that confirms a certain brand to be included in the game.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I'm about to make a thread in the Wrestling Games section, with information that confirms a certain brand to be included in the game.




When are you gonna be modded there? :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'm about to make a thread in the Wrestling Games section, with information that confirms a certain brand to be included in the game.


ZOMG!!

is it TNA?!!!11!!1


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> atleast hogan can draw :$ . but they both suck, Ric flair > those two.


Ric Flair is the best. Just ask him.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey NasJayz


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ric Flair pretty much owns everyone in the wrestling world.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Ric Flair pretty much owns everyone in the wrestling world.


 True story.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Ric Flair pretty much owns everyone in the wrestling world.


It's sad that Ric Flair is likely to be remembered by most fans today as a jobber. :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> 14 points and then "DDMac is better than you can imagine".  :$


Man, thats some ol' bullshit.-Stinkmeaner


DDMac said:


> When are you gonna be modded there? :side:


You should know thats one of those questions you just dont ask.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?p=3849170#post3849170

Shiiiiiit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair > Austin


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Ric Flair is the best. Just ask him.


its true, he is. but the only thing i can see hogan being used is to draw thats all. but what really pisses me off is putting people over, he should have put alot of wrestlers over like HBK in SS 2005, Randy Orton in SS 2006, and he needs to come and put rising wrestlers over. If that Hogan can put kennedy over, i would be cool with hogan. What's hogan's problem iwth putting people over? he get's payed alot of money to wrestle one match, and the least he can do is lose.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Seconds later, it was over. If you did not watch this show, try to answer the following question: After months of feuding, which included Shane falling to his death off a 30-foot thing, Kane being killed in a car accident, Shane having his balls electrified by jumper cables and God knows what else I’m forgetting, how did this epic feud finally come to an end? What horrific thing did Kane do to Shane that caused him to finally expire, never to return for a few months? If you answered a tombstone on the floor, well, you’re just as stupid as whoever put this whole program together. Was that ever anticlimactic. But at least it’s over.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> It's sad that Ric Flair is likely to be remembered by most fans today as a jobber. :no:


Or as that old guy that is friends with Carlito.

I wish I could make all the younger fans watch some of the Flair/Steamboat classics, but they'd get bored after 5 minutes and would want to buy some more Cena merchandise.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Man, thats some ol' bullshit.-Stinkmeaner
> 
> You should know thats one of those questions you just dont ask.


:shocked:

I didn't ask for me, so I think I'm okay. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They should play the Flair/Steamboat trilogy instead of Raw one night.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> When are you gonna be modded there? :side:


ionozlol. :argh:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Or as that old guy that is friends with Carlito.
> 
> I wish I could make all the younger fans watch some of the Flair/Steamboat classics, but they'd get bored after 5 minutes and would want to buy some more Cena merchandise.


Don't knock Cena now. 

I appreciate both of their styles and find both of them extremely entertaining. I recognise Flair as the more talented of the 2, although I prefer Cena for some reason.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Or as that old guy that is friends with Carlito.
> 
> I wish I could make all the younger fans watch some of the Flair/Steamboat classics, but they'd get bored after 5 minutes and would want to buy some more Cena merchandise.


True. Someone here said something about Flair/Steamboat wanting to work together at WM 23 but McMahon didnt think they would be able to work. Funny thing is McMahon brought Hogan's old, broke down ass back several times.


DDMac said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I didn't ask for me, so I think I'm okay. :$


Its sacred.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> They should play the Flair/Steamboat trilogy instead of Raw one night.


They'd only have 2 hours, so they'd probably only be able to show 2 of them. Still it'd be the most wrestling on Raw ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cena is coming very close to being dead to me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Cena is coming very close to being dead to me.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Its sacred.


o


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They'd only have 2 hours, so they'd probably only be able to show 2 of them. Still it'd be the most wrestling on Raw ever.


55 min 
32 min
23 min

They could get them all in without commercials.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> 55 min
> 32 min
> 17 min
> 
> They could get them all in without commercials.


Then they need to do it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Been playing the godfather dons edition. I beat def jam icon I'm sending that back to gamefly I loved playing as the game and beating the crap out of lil john. too bad 50 cent was not in their.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Been playing the godfather dons edition. I beat def jam icon I'm sending that back to gamefly I loved playing as the game and beating the crap out of lil john. too bad 50 cent was not in their.


sounds like fun.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: WrestleMania came by fast this year, i remember last year it took forever to come, this one came by fast.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Started working on south park banners I made a Cartman banner next will be the other three boys.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Curtis should have been on Def Jam Icon


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Started working on south park banners I made a Cartman banner next will be the other three boys.


cool.

truth: i feel sleepy and its only 10


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Mr. Jeffries, this is Alan Thompson with the CIA. We have reason to believe that Mrs. Clinton may have a nuclear device, up her snatch.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Mr. Jeffries, this is Alan Thompson with the CIA. We have reason to believe that Mrs. Clinton may have a nuclear device, up her snatch.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Hildawg.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol, Snuke up her Snizz.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Hildawg.


If I wasn't serious would I be talking like this?

Like what?

Whispering, but whispering really loudly for dramatic effect.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would love for eminem dre gunit tupac biggie smalls nas and jayz to be in the next def jam game having a big ass roster like the smackdown games, tupac and biggie and easy e would be the legends.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DEAD....................FOREVER???????!!!!!!!!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to finish watching white chicks, then go to sleep early. but im leaving, bye nasjayz, pyro, derek, and everyone else.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have no desire to see rappers fight each other. If I wanted to see that I would go to a local night club, not buy a video game.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bye jeff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"Where is the detenator?"

"What detonator are you tal (cut off)"

"*farts*"

"I can do this all day".

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I just got an e-mail today saying that the DVDs I ordered a week ago were just shipped today. :cuss:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks to Cide's tip, I finally just got past the part I was stuck on all day in GOW.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Thanks to Cide's tip, I finally just got past the part I was stuck on all day in GOW.


Cheater.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The British invading the States! Russo swerve! :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> The British invading the States! Russo swerve! :lmao


By ship no less.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- So far the TPI from 2002 has been great.

Truth- Now listening to Prodigy's new CD. So far quite good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God didn't save the Queen. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/showthread.php?t=331141

Will's gae

:sad:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Just got another peep show while playing Uno. The girl was cute. One of the other guys in the room asked if she had Myspace, she said yes. I said that explains alot, like why you just showed us your tits.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Just got another peep show while playing Uno. The girl was cute. One of the other guys in the room asked if she had Myspace, she said yes. I said that explains alot, like why you just showed us your tits.


:lmao.

Truth- Myspace is for people that can't find anything interesting to do on the internet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I liked Myspace in 2005.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I can't wait for Mania


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Glavin!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted some south park gifs in VIP


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I just have to remember that girl's Myspace page. I could show you guys. The pics I saw was when she was heavier.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: I can't wait for Mania


Who isen't?

Too bad I can't watch it. :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm constantly shcking for any new stuff at WWE.com for any result's, yeah I know Wrestlemania hasn't started yet but I'm just too excited!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Mania will be the first PPV I've watched in a year... Since well... last Mania *


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Never saw that little dance and 'Ballin' thing before. Wow, what a douche that's a pretty gay bit of moves he has there.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Never saw that little dance and 'Ballin' thing before. Wow, what a douche that's a pretty gay bit of moves he has there.


 Same thing k said


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Never saw that little dance and 'Ballin' thing before. Wow, what a douche that's a pretty gay bit of moves he has there.


I enjoy the move, thank you.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I do too, I'm with KIF.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

You guys can't tell me a grown man hopping around the ring like that doesn't seem a bit awkward? It just looks...weird for lack of a better word.

Then again I suppose Giant Gonzalez had an asscrack painted on his body suit and I never said anything about it. So I can live with MVP doing some sort of moves that look like they're from a Kidz Bop video.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

My son just cut a Dgeneration X promo for my mum. She was not impressed being told to "suck it"


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^ :lmao



Super Delfin said:


> You guys can't tell me a grown man hopping around the ring like that doesn't seem a bit awkward? It just looks...weird for lack of a better word.
> 
> Then again I suppose Giant Gonzalez had an asscrack painted on his body suit and I never said anything about it. So I can live with MVP doing some sort of moves that look like they're from a Kidz Bop video.


Ok its a bit unusual but I still a huge fan of the guy


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> You guys can't tell me a grown man hopping around the ring like that doesn't seem a bit awkward? It just looks...weird for lack of a better word.
> 
> Then again I suppose Giant Gonzalez had an asscrack painted on his body suit and I never said anything about it. So I can live with MVP doing some sort of moves that look like they're from a Kidz Bop video.


Kidz Bop Video :lmao.

So, I am proposing by your first statement you were not a fan of Earthquake either.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Kidz Bop Video :lmao.
> 
> So, I am proposing by your first statement your not a fan of Earthquake either.


What does Earthquake have to do with this? When he was jumping around the ring it was leading to a bad ass finisher and making 'tremors'.

Earthquake is actually one of my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> What does Earthquake have to do with this? When he was jumping around the ring it was leading to a bad ass finisher and making 'tremors'.
> 
> Earthquake is actually one of my favorite wrestlers.


"A grown man hopping around a ring seems akward?" Didn't you say that? I can see a big difference though...

I was a huge Earthquake fan as well. John Tenta was the bomb.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Survivor Series '02.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Same thing k said


True. Its still not as bad or funny as the MVP gif from SS 06.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> "A grown man hopping around a ring seems akward?" Didn't you say that? I can see a big difference though...
> 
> I was a huge Earthquake fan as well. John Tenta was the bomb.


I said it was awkward when it was 'like that' (referring to MVP). But even if the Shark jumped around like MVP he'd be more balling just because he had a shark on his face and tights.

Golga on the other hand would not be balling.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

>




Godfather Wii







Sorry Alablackman Holt.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Golga = ratings


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ What's up with that trailer commercial on G4. I watched it for like 30 seconds the other night waiting for something to come on and started getting annoyed. Do they expect people to sit and watch a clock tick down?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I said it was awkward when it was 'like that' (referring to MVP). But even if the Shark jumped around like MVP he'd be more balling just because he had a shark on his face and tights.
> 
> Golga on the other hand would not be balling.


Your banner still makes me laugh.

Folks, I got to go again. Good night, all.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> /\ What's up with that trailer commercial on G4. I watched it for like 30 seconds the other night waiting for something to come on and started getting annoyed. Do they expect people to sit and watch a clock tick down?


Meh, never go to that site.

http://www.rockstargames.com/IV/trailer_splash.html

Better going to the official site than lameducks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

They did the same thing on the FX channel. The GTA 4 thing counted down for like an hour straight:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really expect me to disagree with you Bubba Blackman?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* They need to make a Wii game where you can use 2 controllers. One for a shield and the other for a sword or something. Or maybe even 2 swords if you want to go crazy like that.

Then again I don't know shit about video games so maybe it isn't possible.

Later KIF


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pumped for Smackdown for the first time in like 6 years.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Never saw that little dance and 'Ballin' thing before. Wow, what a douche that's a pretty gay bit of moves he has there.


That's gayer then Elton john.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* They need to make a Wii game where you can use 2 controllers. One for a shield and the other for a sword or something. Or maybe even 2 swords if you want to go crazy like that.
> 
> Then again I don't know shit about video games so maybe it isn't possible.


Red Steel is like that, you use the wii remote as a sword and the nun chuck as a shield (which is actually a broken blade used as a shield)


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> That's gayer then Elton john.


I don't know if I'd take it that far...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I don't know if I'd take it that far...


Nasjayz seems to hate everything I enjoy. Sin City, JBL, MVP, etc


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You really expect me to disagree with you Bubba Blackman?


I was hoping you would.  

Seriously though, a retooled Liberty City is looking excellent. Don't know how many times they can get away with that but meh.



> Red Steel is like that, you use the wii remote as a sword and the nun chuck as a shield (which is actually a broken blade used as a shield)


That's kinda gay when I think about it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's a good move by MVP to get heat. I'd laugh, then boo.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> I was hoping you would.
> 
> Seriously though, a retooled Liberty City is looking excellent. Don't know how many times they can get away with that but meh.
> 
> ...


Fawk you and your Oblivion:flip . Red Steel is a damn fun game


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Next month's IWC show looks god awful. The only match I want to see is Larry Sweeney vs. Jimmy Jacobs. Thankfully Jimmy is going back to Berzerker style for the match because his new gimmick sucks.

I might not even go.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=22

:lmao @ How many threads that dude has on the first page.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Next month's IWC show looks god awful. The only match I want to see is Larry Sweeney vs. Jimmy Jacobs. Thankfully Jimmy is going back to Berzerker style for the match because *his new gimmick sucks.*


You mean Emo Jimmy that we see in ROH?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I seen some blu ray movies there ok but no big difference. I seen talldaga nights and the departed. It was good seeing the departed again I loved that movie. I might go back to playing godfather dons edition in a while. Funny how people like mvp i seen him wrestle benoit live it was one of the worst matches I have ever seen I also see great kahli matches that were better.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You mean Emo Jimmy that we see in ROH?


Yes sir.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Yes sir.


Yeah, I don't care for Emo Jimmy either. I hope we don't see any more Emo Jimmy after his feud with Whitmer ends in ROH.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I finally got to see batman begins on ondemand it was pretty good but pretty boring too. I liked the old batman movies better.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, I don't care for Emo Jimmy either. I hope we don't see any more Emo Jimmy after his feud with Whitmer ends in ROH.


Yeah he lost to local standout Shiima Xion at the last IWC show in a Super Indy 6 tourny qualifier. Sweeney cut a promo on him later in the show, Jimmy came out and started saying Huss, talked about furry boots, and pulled out the spike. 

Berzerkers > Emos


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Still watching Survivor Series.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Created By Yours Truly


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I finally got to see batman begins on ondemand it was pretty good but pretty boring too. I liked the old batman movies better.




Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa? I can understand somebody liking the 1989 'Batman' better. I can even understand somebody preferring 'Batman Returns'. But, if you actually think that 'Batman Forever' or 'Batman & Robin' were better than 'Batman Begins', than you're are dead in my eyes and may god have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I used to watch the old Batman show all the time when I was like 4 and 5 years old


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I used to watch the old Batman show all the time when I was like 4 and 5 years old


That show was awful, but I still love it. I used to watch that show for hours on end when I was a little kid.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Created By Yours Truly


.................










umm, nice work

I think mines is better though


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, yours is better. I'm not a graphics guy 

Truth: Time for bed.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

well batman begins had me falling asleep a couple of times. batman and robin was stupid but it didn't get to the point where I almost fell asleep.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> well batman begins had me falling asleep a couple of times. batman and robin was stupid but it didn't get to the point where I almost fell asleep.


When was it boring? How old are you? 10?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Joe/AJ Styles from Turning Point 2005 might be the best TNA match up ever I rate it just a notch above the Unbreakable three way.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Arktik said:


> from now if you have a problem send me a message like a real man rather than using the reputation meter.


*Truth:* Just got a PM informing me REAL MEN use PMs, not rep. That's news to me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just got a PM informing me REAL MEN use PMs, not rep. That's news to me.


:lmao

fuckin' n00bs.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> When was it boring? How old are you? 10?


from the start till the middle. 24.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> from the start till the middle. 24.


eh, fine. I guess I can accept your opinion..... for now.


and BTW, if you would have said 'any time Katie Holmes said something' I actually would have agreed.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just got a PM informing me REAL MEN use PMs, not rep. That's news to me.


About a link to one of his post's so we can red rep him too. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


THE REPUTATION METER~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> About a link to one of his post's so we can red rep him too. :agree:


Meh, the dude isn't a terrible poster I just repped him saying he was full of shit with his list of 100 tag teams better than MNM. It was obviously just a list of the 100 teams he could think of (or find on another site like OWW), not if they were better.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark out if the divas started blading during matches.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Meh, the dude isn't a terrible poster I just repped him saying he was full of shit with his list of 100 tag teams better than MNM. It was obviously just a list of the 100 teams he could think of, not if they were better.


Yeah, I saw that. There were quite a few teams that I wouldn't considered to be as good as MNM.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Downloading TMNT to burn to DVD tommorrow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

For some reason, no many how many times I've seen a certain episode of 'Robot Chicken', I always find it to be pretty funny.


EDIT- good night all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Smackdown has been good so far. In the Taker/Batista interview, there are about 10 security guys defending Batista.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for spoiling it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Thanks for spoiling it.


I get it spoiled by pyro every week so I'm used to it by now.


----------



## SexiMexi (Feb 15, 2004)

I miss Otacon. He should have been un-banned like 2 hours ago but he isn't.

I mean, fuck that racist prick!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh lord I didn't realise LOL


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to rent Saw3 tommorow and see how scary it is.


----------



## SexiMexi (Feb 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Oh lord I didn't realise LOL


I don't even think people know I...he was a banned.

And fuck, where did everyone go? I'm here to party.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Your name suits ya hun 

I knew Oty was banned.


----------



## SexiMexi (Feb 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Your name suits ya hun


Nah-uh!

And since I have nothing better to do, I might as well tell everyone how this rogue account came to be. Stay tuned!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

What did Otacon get banned for?


----------



## SexiMexi (Feb 15, 2004)

j20 said:


> What did Otacon get banned for?


He's a racist asshole. Called GhettoAnthony a "Silly African" and added "Go back to your home land and hopefully you'll get adopted by Angelina Jolie". The nerve of that guy!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I am going to enjoy the hair match at Wrestlemania23 the most!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Thanks for spoiling it.




It's definately a huge part of the storyline.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

SexiMexi said:


> He's a racist asshole. Called GhettoAnthony a "Silly African" and added "Go back to your home land and hopefully you'll get adopted by Angelina Jolie". The nerve of that guy!


 O I C


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I seen lot's of racist post's by Otacon in other forums.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I seen lot's of racist post's by Otacon in other forums.


:agree:


----------



## SexiMexi (Feb 15, 2004)

Oh? Please, enlighten me.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah tell me. I'll see if I can get his ban here permanent. I don't like racists.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Racism is unnecessary, i mean who the fuck cares what colour you are.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

No thanks I tried before a mod at sent me some comments by rep I told rajah he didn't care  so no I don't want to get in that stuff any more.


----------



## SexiMexi (Feb 15, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> No thanks I tried before a mod at sent me some comments by rep I told rajah he didn't care  so no I don't want to get in that stuff any more.


Well, that doesn't really help me but the fact remains that I, Otacon (in case you didn't get all the extremely obvious clues I left), am only active in this particular wrestling forum. So, this Otacon you have seen in other forum(s) making multiple racist posts is an imposter.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey can anyone help me out here???? When you bet on something and it says you have placed one bet and cannot bet anymore, then you click on the link you betted on does it show your bet or can only someone else see your bet?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Plus I got that octacon guy confussed with some one else  some one named dc.I don't know why octacon was banned but he will be back I'm sure.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

OMG.:shocked:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have no idea what's going on now.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Otacon is back.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm sure everyone missed me. And by everyone I mean all 5 of you.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh SHIT! 
:shocked: :shocked:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Otacon said:


> I'm sure everyone missed me. And by everyone I mean all 5 of you.


So when were you gone and for how long?


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Last Thursday night, making it a little bit over a week.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

6 now.

I had no idea you were banned.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

DG said:


> I had no idea you were banned.


True. Probably a handful only knew and most likely they didn't even care. I could have made a big deal about it but that's just silly.

Ah well.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I missed you Ernie. 

I'm never around, but I missed you. Let's go to the backroom and do it, kthx. You're money.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Otacon said:


> True. Probably a handful only knew and most likely they didn't even care. I could have made a big deal about it but that's just silly.
> 
> Ah well.


Make a rant.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Otacon said:


> True. Probably a handful only knew and most likely they didn't even care. I could have made a big deal about it but that's just silly.
> 
> Ah well.


Really  when I was banned I got a thread and it was about 10 pages


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

You were banned?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> Really  when I was banned I got a thread and it was about 10 pages


Yeah because you most likely made it, moaning.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> You were banned?


Yeah about a year ago for a week. siag said something to me I got mad and said something back.


I'm off to bed laters.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Well i was banned once in my earlier days, i know no one cares but i wanted to join in .


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

King Placebo said:


> I missed you Ernie.
> 
> I'm never around, but I missed you. Let's go to the backroom and do it, kthx. You're money.


I'm sorry but do I know you?:argh:mua teehee



cripple_crossface said:


> Make a rant.


I'm a lover not a fighter.:$ 



najayz said:


> Really  when I was banned I got a thread and it was about 10 pages


hi 5 4 u.:hb

AnywayzzzzZZZzz, I'm off to bed. Buh-bye. And sup RM. Bye RM.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Last time I was banned was back in 2004 by A-Dust. 

Can I interest anyone in a penetration? Most preferably Benneh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

sup 


bibi


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Last time I was banned was back in 2004 by A-Dust.
> 
> Can I interest anyone in a penetration? Most preferably Benneh.


Im not Benneh but ...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You aren't going anywhere Missy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've got stuff to do now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You're the stuff I need to do though.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I've got stuff to do now.


Stuff sucks.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth- Watchin' Smackdown.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Listening to some music I liked when I was younger, I oddly still love Wait And Bleed by Slipknot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shit. Spit It Out, Eyeless and (sic) are still enjoyable, for fucking shame. :no:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth-Listening to Music.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I've never liked Slipknot.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Slipknot suck.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Smackdown has sucked so far.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I liked them when I was 10, listening back brings back memories, that's why I enjoy those 4 songs and those songs only, they make me feel funny. :$

Haven't heard them for years, so it's kinda strange.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth-Love your SIG RM.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I've turned sigs and avatars off. Loading time has halfed for me.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I've been a Korn fan for a long time, myself.

But lately Dream Theater is my band to love.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I've turned sigs and avatars off. Loading time has halfed for me.


 Thats actually a pretty good ideda but I like to see my SIG.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - Thinking of changing the pic in my ava to Katie..?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-School holidays start today.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Korn- Freak on a lesh ohh yea.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That's a good song, but not one of their best.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

No not one of their best, but i am quite found of a new one "coming undone".


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

very close to having 8,000 post's also getting close to having 12,000 rep points. April will be another year since I joined so very so my rep power will be up by 3 points . I wounder if the mods know the exact day I joined?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> very close to having 8,000 post's also getting close to having 12,000 rep points. April will be another year since I joined so very so my rep power will be up by 3 points . I wounder if the mods know the exact day I joined?


04-25-2004


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Keeley > Maria.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Role Model said:


> 04-25-2004


:hb
thanks


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sparki said:


> Keeley > Maria.



I'm not sure I could make such a statement.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm not sure I could make such a statement.


I'm cold blooded.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: Tomorrow will be the second year anniversary of me joining.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth- bored as fuck.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

My school team won the District Cup yesterday. Second Trophy in a week for us


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Here.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Congratulations, we have won some stuff, but none that I can remember. We keep placing second in everything, basketball, skiing, volleyball, and hockey.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Bored, so just my first gif ever.









Heres a funny one for sharing


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> very close to having 8,000 post's also getting close to having 12,000 rep points. April will be another year since I joined so very so my rep power will be up by 3 points . I wounder if the mods know the exact day I joined?


Truth - I could of figured that out, and you could have as well. Just view your profile. 

Truth - My basketball team got killed last night, and I played like shit.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Made another one,


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: My rep power is 21 at the moment.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

> Truth - My basketball team got killed last night, and I played like shit.


*Truth* That's more of a reason to psyche yourself up and kick ass in your next game, Derrek. 

It's been a while man. How's it goin'?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth* That's more of a reason to psyche yourself up and kick ass in your next game, *Derrek*.
> 
> It's been a while man. How's it goin'?


*Derek

Truth - I know, I'm going to actually show up next week. I wasn't doing anything last night.

Anyway, I'm alright just tired. How about you?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Damn. Sorry about the name mistake. :$

*Truth* I'm alright; just tryin' to do well in school and enjoy life.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought it was spelt Derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrek?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey guys. 
Truth: just finished whiping down my desk and keyboard.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I'm just not in that good of a mood right now. The more I keep thinking about it, the more disappointed I am in myself for not helping my team out last night.

I'm out, peace.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Tempest, cya Derek.

Truth: After seeing the GTA1V trailer I started playing GTA3 again, its so addicting.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

just cleaned my room. Man, that was great therapy and great for my stress levels.  I am now bliss on a stick.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I'm just not in that good of a mood right now. The more I keep thinking about it, the more disappointed I am in myself for not helping my team out last night.
> 
> I'm out, peace.


GO PLAY INTERMURUALS BROTHER


Yeah I don't know what we're talking about but I wanted to say that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> GO PLAY INTERMURUALS BROTHER
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't know what we're talking about but I wanted to say that.


IT'S DIVISION ONE FOOTBALL!!!11!11111~!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I keep looking over the WM card and each time I look I care even less.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I keep looking over the WM card and each time I look I care even less.


I concur, I just can't get into this card


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not even slightly hyped for the show, I'll still order it though....


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Done with class for the week and am about to make some lunch.

*Truth:* Sheetz MTO (made to order) menu > Your local gas station convenience store food


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: The forums are continuing to run slow for me & I have to keep refreshing pages at some points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: The forums are continuing to run slow for me & I have to keep refreshing pages at some points.


I'm having no problems at all. :$


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

They are working fine for me.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Working fine at the moment.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just got in from a brilliant day out at Thorpe Park.  Hi.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

GTAIV = Russian main character :hb


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Might of been just me then.

Truth: Just checked out a movie website. They gave Blades of Glory, 3 and a half stars. I might go see it tommorrow.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Truth - Finally got my tickets for Raw from Ticketmaster, it's the closest I've ever sat for a WWE show.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> 3 and a half stars.


Out of 20.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Will Ferrell is pretty funny but I am not really looing forward to Blades meh I may download it.

Truth- watching the Losing Edge episode of Southpark


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Watching TNA Final Resolution 2005


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> Out of 20.


:lmao 

Truth: About to put a pizza in the oven for me to eat.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Poker night tonight.

\m/


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I play poker with buds and online quite a bit it is fun.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Will Ferrell doesn't do a whole lot for me... But most comedians like that don't either. I just don't get into stupid movies like that so much.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Will Ferrell doesn't do a whole lot for me... But most comedians like that don't either. I just don't get into stupid movies like that so much.*


I'm sort of the same. Those sorts of movies really do nothing for me what so ever.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I found him funny in Zoolander and Anchorman.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Every now and then I'll like a movie like that. For example, I enjoyed Liar Liar but I can't even sit through the Dumb and Dumber movies.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: I found him funny in Zoolander and Anchorman.


*Oh I think the guy is extremly funny. I just don't like those types of movies. They just don't seem to register with my sense of humor for some reason. My loss I suppose.*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

So. Around a month ago i got suspended from Work for punching a fellow worker. This week was my first week back. What happens? I fall asleep on the desk of course. 4 hours later, i get sent home from work. Something tells me i wont be holding onto this job for too much longer.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello Dears. 


LADY CROFT.... IM A MOD


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Every now and then I'll like a movie like that. For example, I enjoyed Liar Liar but I can't even sit through the Dumb and Dumber movies.*


I'm the same, Liar Liar is a classic though, so that might be why.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> So. Around a month ago i got suspended from Work for punching a fellow worker. This week was my first week back. What happens? I fall asleep on the desk of course. 4 hours later, i get sent home from work. Something tells me i wont be holding onto this job for too much longer.


wow....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> So. Around a month ago i got suspended from Work for punching a fellow worker. This week was my first week back. What happens? I fall asleep on the desk of course. 4 hours later, i get sent home from work. Something tells me i wont be holding onto this job for too much longer.


*Well it could be worse... at least you didn't get charged with assault *


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I count Team America, The Naked Guns Series and Monty Python's The Life of Brian amongst my favourite comedy movies.

"I'm Brian and so's my wife!" is one of the greatest lines ever.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Hello Dears.
> 
> 
> LADY CROFT.... IM A MOD



*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! BDT, baby.. BDT! *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What an idiot:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/331956-we-need-new-mods.html#post3850913


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I see my darling Ben found the Keeley pics


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> I see my darling Ben found the Keeley pics


Oh no no no, these are just some ones I found to fill the void, I still can't find the new ones.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LOL, Mistress B, your avatar is the best!*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : Keeley looks smoking hot in RM's sig :$

truth : Keeley always looks smoking :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/331956-we-need-new-mods.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> I count *Team America*, The Naked Guns Series and Monty Python's The Life of Brian amongst my favourite comedy movies.
> 
> "I'm Brian and so's my wife!" is one of the greatest lines ever.


FUCK YEAH!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Keeley is saying, Ben I wish you were the pebbles :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Keeley is saying, Ben I wish you were the pebbles :$


It's fake snow though!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Snow, pebbles, same shit.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It looks like she has Rice Pudding on her Boobies.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*looks like sand *


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Team America is such a classic and for many many reasons, damn every time i watch that movie, I find a new subtle joke, and I fall of my chair every time 

EDIT : it looks like whatever is on Keeley's boobs, needs to be wiped off


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here  :argh:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey.

Truth: I ordered a dvd from HMV over 3 months ago.

Just emailed them and they said I could have it if I paid £40 extra. 

I swear thats against the law.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Team America is such a classic and for many many reasons, damn every time i watch that movie, I find a new subtle joke, and I fall of my chair every time
> 
> EDIT : it looks like whatever is on Keeley's boobs, needs to be wiped off


The Top Gun references did it for me. I brought my gf with me to see it at the time, and she nearly left half way through because when everyone else in the cinema had quietened down, I was still nearly crying with laughter :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*howdy Brye! Welcome back, cadillac!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> The Top Gun references did it for me. I brought my gf with me to see it at the time, and she nearly left half way through because when everyone else in the cinema had quitened down, I was still nearly crying with laughter :$


Do you go smoke up and do her after the movie?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *howdy Brye! Welcome back, cadillac!*


Hey Sabrina, Sup?


Edit:Yo Lee


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

For LC


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: Im sooo happy its friday!

truth: Im ordering WrestleMania with a couple of friends. I've never ordered a wrestling PPV before so it better be worth it 

hi everyone


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The Top Gun references did it for me. I brought my gf with me to see it at the time, and she nearly left half way through because when everyone else in the cinema had quietened down, I was still nearly crying with laughter :$


who wouldn't! i've seen it fifteen or more times and I still laugh my ass off everytime .

Spottswoode is just G-O-L-D!


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The Top Gun references did it for me. I brought my gf with me to see it at the time, and she nearly left half way through because when everyone else in the cinema had quitened down, *I was still nearly crying with laughter* :$


I've been in situations like that before too. The last movie was Reno 911, I think when they first crashed the cop cars. Afer everyone quieted down, I was still curled over in my chair laughing.

It's an awkward feeling but I couldn't care less, it was funny.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lady B said:


> For LC



*Love it! Thank you, Mistress B!  I owe ya one... 


Howdy CCG!!! Did you ever watch Mystery Alaska? *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: Im sooo happy its friday!
> 
> truth: Im ordering WrestleMania with a couple of friends. I've never ordered a wrestling PPV before so it better be worth it
> 
> hi everyone


Hi Ally


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

LC, Britney with or without hair? just wondering


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:side:


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Love it! Thank you, Mistress B!  I owe ya one...
> 
> 
> Howdy CCG!!! Did you ever watch Mystery Alaska? *


Hello Sabrina 

Yes, actually! I meant to tell you  I was sick one day last week so while I was just lazing around on the couch I decided to watch it and I loved it  It was a great movie and thank you so much for recommending it to me 

Hello Brian


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm gonna try to figure out how to put that gif on my 360 page. I'm a complete idiot when it comes to that stuff though*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Do you go smoke up and do her after the movie?


After? Nah, I spent half the film selling the shit man. Only a fool doesn't sell weed in the cinema. My gf (who I shag) was all "dont sell weed in the cinema" and I was like "Shut up gf, I'll sell weed anywhere I want" and she was like "ok, I'll be a good gf" and I was like "that's a good gf" and patted her on the head with the hand that wasn't selling weed, right on her head. My girlfriend, that is. With my weed, that is.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I think its impossible to lose in SVR 07 when your Khali


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> After? Nah, I spent half the film selling the shit man. Only a fool doesn't sell weed in the cinema. My gf (who I shag) was all "dont sell weed in the cinema" and I was like "Shut up gf, I'll sell weed anywhere I want" and she was like "ok, I'll be a good gf" and I was like "that's a good gf" and patted her on the head with the hand that wasn't selling weed, right on her head. My girlfriend, that is. With my weed, that is.


:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lady B said:


> LC, Britney with or without hair? just wondering


*LoL, well look wise.. with. Attitude wise, without. I find it sexy that she goes around breaking things when pissed. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ I don't post in this thread enough anymore.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> After? Nah, I spent half the film selling the shit man. Only a fool doesn't sell weed in the cinema. My gf (who I shag) was all "dont sell weed in the cinema" and I was like "Shut up gf, I'll sell weed anywhere I want" and she was like "ok, I'll be a good gf" and I was like "that's a good gf" and patted her on the head with the hand that wasn't selling weed, right on her head. My girlfriend, that is. With my weed, that is.


Rant plz


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Howdy Jason! *


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth ~ I don't post in this thread enough anymore.


me either 

I remember when I used to be in here all the time  good old days.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm gonna try to figure out how to put that gif on my 360 page. I'm a complete idiot when it comes to that stuff though*


You probably have to get the HTML and copy it to your page. You can get the HTML from tinypic.com

(save the gif, then upload it)

I think.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> me either
> 
> I remember when I used to be in here all the time  good old days.


:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I have the third most posts in this TTT


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Howdy Jason! *


Allo, allo. How are you today Sabrina?



CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> me either
> 
> I remember when I used to be in here all the time  good old days.


Oh yes, the good old days . Back when Carlito was heel . Theme looks nice BTW.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> :agree:


I havent talked to you in ages


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> I havent talked to you in ages




We'll catch up, that we will :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Allo, allo. How are you today Sabrina?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, the *good old days* . Back when Carlito was heel .


And The Great Khali wasnt around :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ashley is smoking hot, like god damn, I didn't know god could create such a fine looking man.


I have to say something about him at least once a day.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Oh yes, the good old days . Back when Carlito was heel .


Well I was just reffering to a time closer than that, but indeed good old heel Carly  I miss that a lot! Loving your current sig/avatar with the carlito love  Jason, you know whats cool


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ashley is smoking hot, like god damn, I didn't know god could create such a fine looking man.
> 
> 
> I have to say something about him at least once a day.


:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You probably have to get the HTML and copy it to your page. You can get the HTML from tinypic.com
> 
> (save the gif, then upload it)
> 
> I think.


*Thanks, K2! 

Jason, I'm pretty good.. More pretty than good though  How the heck are you?*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ashley is smoking hot, like god damn, I didn't know god could create such a fine looking man.
> 
> 
> I have to say something about him at least once a day.


:lmao

C'mon, Bry, defend yourself!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> rant plz


Nah, too quiet lately. Must have been a poor batch.

Truth: Lady Croft single handedly improves the stature of all 2006 joinees.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Smackdown will be impressive tonight.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Maybe you didn't here me last time.


RUSSIAN GTA

*******

death2america


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> :lmao
> 
> C'mon, Bry, defend yourself!


Why?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Maybe you didn't here me last time.
> 
> 
> RUSSIAN GTA
> ...


Hopefully it's better than the last GTA which was utter wank.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Maybe you didn't here me last time.
> 
> 
> RUSSIAN GTA
> ...


:ns


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Well I was just reffering to a time closer than that, but indeed good old heel Carly  I miss that a lot! Loving your current sig/avatar with the carlito love  Jason, you know whats cool


Lol yes, Carlito has been heel for over a year now I do believe (started around January 2006, not sure when he could officially be a heel). I'll have to think of another example of something that has happened sooner than the Carlito face turn .



Lady Croft said:


> *Thanks, K2!
> 
> Jason, I'm pretty good.. More pretty than good though  How the heck are you?*


Well said, modest and suttle . I'm doing good. Head to Detroit for Mania in less than 2 days, gonna be a sweet weekend.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Why?


i must say her spear was just manlike insane, damn, even Goldberg didn't make it look that devastating 

There's quite a few people i need to talk to some time : Ally, Mike, Matt, sabrina perhaps  i feel ashamed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> :lmao
> 
> C'mon, Bry, defend yourself!


He can't. Espeically after the pounding he took last night.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I just quoted Mr Monty in the Favorite Forum Quotes thread. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He can't. Espeically after the pounding he took last night.


I'm still healing from that and my lawyers gone thanks to you jackasses


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> He can't. Espeically after the pounding he took last night.


From Ashley? I've heard he's quite the aggressive lover.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> From Ashley? I've heard he's quite the aggressive lover.


:lmao 


Znnnnnn!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> From Ashley? I've heard he's quite the aggressive lover.


:lmao oh Dammit!


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Lol yes, Carlito has been heel for over a year now I do believe (started around January 2006, not usre when he could officially be a heel). I'll have to think of another example of something that has happened sooner than the Carlito face turn .


I just miss soo much when he would just spit in peoples face, and whine about everything and talk smack about everyone and then act all tough then be cowardly when it came to proving something  It made me laugh a lot and I just miss it because he had such a great character. I hope hes at least at WM at some point, or I will be so bummed 



> i must say her spear was just manlike insane, damn, even Goldberg didn't make it look that devastating
> 
> There's quite a few people i need to talk to some time : Ally, Mike, Matt, sabrina perhaps i feel ashamed


I need to talk to you too  I used to post in here all the time so I kept in touch with so many people, but now I feel like a stranger in here, its weird


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/133942-vd.html


Breaking Da Fucking Walls is still worse.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I just quoted Mr Monty in the Favorite Forum Quotes thread. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/133942-vd.html
> 
> 
> Breaking Da Fucking Walls is still worse.


That guys viewing me and KIFs BTB


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/133942-vd.html
> 
> 
> Breaking Da Fucking Walls is still worse.


i hate that guy!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> From Ashley? I've heard he's quite the aggressive lover.


:lmao He's an animal!

Brye got abused last night: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/327899-tell-truth-1614.html


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* That Arktik dude just PM'd me an implied that Haystacks Calhoun is the greatest wrestler of all time. And he was serious about it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> I just miss soo much when he would just spit in peoples face, and whine about everything and talk smack about everyone and then act all tough then be cowardly when it came to proving something  It made me laugh a lot and I just miss it because he had such a great character. I hope hes at least at WM at some point, or I will be so bummed


He'll probably be in a match that doesn't air (tag team battle Royal). It'll go on the DVD. I'll take some digitals when I'm there for ya though if I take my camera and remember.

EDIT: I edited my last post up ther Sabrina, not sure if you saw.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao He's an animal!
> 
> Brye got abused last night: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/327899-tell-truth-1614.html


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* That Arktik dude just PM'd me an implied that Haystacks Calhoun is the greatest wrestler of all time. And he was serious about it.


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* That Arktik dude just PM'd me an implied that Haystacks Calhoun is the greatest wrestler of all time. And he was serious about it.


When I hear Calhoun, I think of "Menfolk found their women scary, coz they were so big and hairy"


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> He'll probably be in a match that doesn't air (tag team battle Royal). It'll go on the DVD. I'll take some digitals when I'm there for ya though if I take my camera and remember.
> 
> EDIT: I edited my last post up ther Sabrina, not sure if you saw.


Thats what I was thinking  Some dark match, the one time I end up buying it!

I didn't know that you were going...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Thats what I was thinking  Some dark match, the one time I end up buying it!
> 
> I didn't know that you were going...


I'm guessing he'll team up with Flair. I actually enjoy the dark match battle royals :$


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Thats what I was thinking  Some dark match, the one time I end up buying it!
> 
> I didn't know that you were going...


Yeah, you gotta buy the DVD to show your love for Carlito . I'm going yes, 2 hours from my Home town. Made sure I didn't miss it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> When I hear Calhoun, I think of "Menfolk found their women scary, coz they were so big and hairy"


In the 2006 episode of "The Simpsons" entitled "Moe'N'a Lisa," Moe Szyslak tells Lisa Simpson that she should not waste her time interviewing him. After all- _"I ain't no great man like Bob Seger or Haystacks Calhoun."_


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Yeah, you gotta buy the DVD to show your love for Carlito . I'm going yes, 2 hours from my Home town. Made sure I didn't miss it.


I'll be looking for you in the crowd from my TV :side:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: just finished off a bowl of cookie crisp cereal. :yum:

Hey guys.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'll be looking for you in the crowd from my TV :side:


I won't be hard to find. I'll be the one starting a riot if Ashley wins :hb.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: just finished off a bowl of cookie crisp cereal. :yum:
> 
> Hey guys.


Another female 

Sup. Is that image in your sig the same one you've had for the last week? I cant remember.:sad: Its nice.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> In the 2006 episode of "The Simpsons" entitled "Moe'N'a Lisa," Moe Szyslak tells Lisa Simpson that she should not waste her time interviewing him. After all- _"I ain't no great man like Bob Seger or Haystacks Calhoun."_


Legend.

Truth: I like MVP, but his "ballin" gay dance isn't ballin. In fact, I'm not even sure if it's spherical.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Might order a pizza.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Yeah, you gotta buy the DVD to show your love for Carlito . I'm going yes, 2 hours from my Home town. Made sure I didn't miss it.


I don't buy wrestling DVDs  But I always have Carlito pride, so now worries 

For $50 on TV you'd think they would at least let me see him though!

Im so happy for you  I'll look out for you too, you should have a sign that says "CarlitosCabanaBoy" then it would be like HEY ALLY and it would be Carlito Pride, since its a play on my username  I hope you have a great time and you'll have to tell me all about it 

Brian, I like those matches too but not if I can't see it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Legend.
> 
> Truth: I like MVP, but his "ballin" gay dance isn't ballin. *In fact, I'm not even sure if it's spherical*.


:lmao

That was far funnier then I think you intended it to be.

Nice impression a few pages back BTW, didn't get a chance to say it then cause class just ended.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I won't be hard to find. I'll be the one starting a riot if Ashley wins :hb.




Truth- Watchin a pre-season baseball game


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Legend.
> 
> Truth: I like MVP, but his "ballin" gay dance isn't ballin. In fact, I'm not even sure if it's spherical.


Didn't we get enough of this last night :side:

I have no idea how to finish this Akuma banner Iv been working on


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> I don't buy wrestling DVDs  But I always have Carlito pride, so now worries
> 
> For $50 on TV you'd think they would at least let me see him though!
> 
> ...


Yeah, kinda sucks that you won't get to see him . I might take a sign, haven't really decided yet. I always hate when someone has a sign right infront of me so I'd hate to do that to the person behind me, but you never know. A Carlito sign is a possibility though, I'll let you know what it says before I go .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Yeah, kinda sucks that you won't get to see him . I might take a sign, haven't really decided yet. I always hate when someone has a sign right infront of me so I'd hate to do that to the person behind me, but you never know. A Carlito sign is a possibility though, I'll let you know what it says before I go .


Why not a "Khali sucks" sign?


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Yeah, kinda sucks that you won't get to see him . I might take a sign, haven't really decided yet. I always hate when someone has a sign right infront of me so I'd hate to do that to the person behind me, but you never know. A Carlito sign is a possibility though, I'll let you know what it says before I go .


Thats awesome  A carlito sign will be the shiznit, so I hope that you do end up doing that, but thats cool that you want to be respectful to whoever sits behind. I would probably feel the same way. Do tell me if you bring one along so I can look for you  <3


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> That was far funnier then I think you intended it to be.
> 
> Nice impression a few pages back BTW, didn't get a chance to say it then cause class just ended.


I intend all comedy, for I am Mr Sexy :side:




> Didn't we get enough of this last night


We did? Not when I was here


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Repped alot of people in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> I don't buy wrestling DVDs  But I always have Carlito pride, so now worries
> 
> For $50 on TV you'd think they would at least let me see him though!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. I don't see why they dont throw it on the pre-show


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Get from Ohio to France using google maps. SIMPLE!

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g306/Bluehairedpunk/Random Images/google.jpg
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g306/Bluehairedpunk/Random Images/google2.jpg


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Why not a "Khali sucks" sign?


no reason to state the obvious . I'll leave that for Nolo King to take. 

And Ally, I'll for sure tell you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> no reason to state the obvious . I'll leave that for Nolo King to take.
> 
> And Ally, I'll for sure tell you.


:lmao yeah true


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/331896-russo-influence-gone.html

This post is hilarious on so many levels.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/classic-rants/index3.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/331896-russo-influence-gone.html
> 
> This post is hilarious on so many levels.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/classic-rants/index3.html


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/331956-we-need-new-mods.html

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just woke up


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- just woke up


Hey Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Brye


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- This WM is going to do the most worldwide buys of all time for a Wrestling show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I said that earlier.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Hey Brye


Sup?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I said that earlier.


I DIDN'T READ IT K?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Sup?


Nothing, just eating a delicious toaster pastry.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I DIDN'T READ IT K?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nothing, just eating a delicious toaster pastry.


Cool, I may be calling a friend over soon and play SVR 07 for about 6 hours


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Checked out the Casino Royale movie. I liked it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Cool, I may be calling a friend over soon and play SVR 07 for about 6 hours


You have friends outside of the internet? Bastard!


all my friends went on vacation for spring break.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You have friends outside of the internet? Bastard!
> 
> 
> all my friends went on vacation for spring break.


lol, yeah I got friends 

I don't get spring break till April


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Booyaka-Booyaka 619


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

New SIG


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just ordered a few DVD's off of RFVideo.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> I don't get spring break till April


The month of April hits this Sunday. It won't be that long of a wait now.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

That's my pueblo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> That's my pueblo.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> The month of April hits this Sunday. It won't be that long of a wait now.


Well yeah, but its mid-april so its about 16 days away or so


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


You aren't a real man because you use the reputation meter to settle quarrels.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> You aren't a real man because you use the reputation meter to settle quarrels.


:lmao

I almost feel like red repping that guy.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Permalink...that's new.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth - Just ordered a few DVD's off of RFVideo.


:hb


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Got repped ten times today. I think that's my record 

Truth: Four of them were for the most sarcastic post I could come up with.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Legend has his own SDvR sim league. Who isn't surprised?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Legend has his own SDvR sim league. Who isn't surprised?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3847816-post8.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kent Jones has officially made his best video of all time:

http://www.livevideo.com/kentjones


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Kent Jones has officially made his best video of all time:
> 
> http://www.livevideo.com/kentjones


The fighting reminds me of Hogan Warrior. When Hogan decides it would be more fun to spend ten minutes trying to light a flash pack, only to light it in his own face, thus ruining the proposed ending of the match. Although, to be fair, that match couldn't have been much worse.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The fighting reminds me of Hogan Warrior. When Hogan decides it would be more fun to spend ten minutes trying to light a flash pack, only to light it in his own face, thus ruining the proposed ending of the match. Although, to be fair, that match couldn't have been much worse.


The Kent Jones match was probably better then that match. :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The Kent Jones match was probably better then that match. :lmao


I have decided that it is, simply because of the line "Fuck you and your damn toothwash!!!"

Edit: LMAO @ 9.50 when they are running around in high speed, all they need is the English benny tune when cops chase a thief back and forward on the screen :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I have decided that it is, simply because of the line "Fuck you and your damn toothwash!!!"


Toothbrushes = Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao


Rep him with that link.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3849927-post1.html


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

"I CREATED YOU HOW CAN THIS BE!?"

:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW you distinctly did not mention what happens in the last 10 seconds


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3849927-post1.html


:hb


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

WCW is that gif from the 'Good Friends, Better Enemies' PPV?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Changed the siggy


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I'm about to go out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> WCW you distinctly did not mention what happens in the last 10 seconds


:lmao I stopped watching after the match ended. What happened?

Yes Ras.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I am not a fan of filthy ******** in tighty whiteys saying "Ugh I think I just shot myself" while singing Oh Canada


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I am not a fan of filthy ******** in tighty whiteys saying "Ugh I think I just shot myself" while singing Oh Canada


:lmao

Looks like I turned it off at the right time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone should do a BTB using WF users. Guys like Knightmace and MNMItTeamonscene can be the jobbers.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Someone should do a BTB using WF users. Guys like Knightmace and MNMItTeamonscene can be the jobbers.


Brilliant! Somebody get on that right away.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Someone should do a BTB using WF users. Guys like Knightmace and MNMItTeamonscene can be the jobbers.


That would rule the world.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- ECW got a 1.7 rating this week.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- ECW got a 1.7 rating this week.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WTF even happened on ECW?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There was an 8 man tag with all the MITB guys and Lashley called Vince an 'old bastard' and a 'son of a bitch'.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That rating is up from last week I think.


WCW4Life said:


> That would rule the world.


The European Title can be used for the jobbers. Gotta give them something to fight for.


Derek_2k4 said:


> Brilliant! Somebody get on that right away.


:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> There was an 8 man tag with all the MITB guys and Lashley called Vince an 'old bastard' and a 'son of a bitch'.


Sounds like a good show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That rating is up from last week I think.
> 
> The European Title can be used for the jobbers. Gotta give them something to fight for.
> 
> :side:


First thing I'd do would be to job out the UK clique.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Sounds like a good show.


It was decent.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Watching a South Park marathon on ParaComedy 1.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hearing Lashley talk on ECW was the best part of the show. Pure comedy. Even though it was only for 10 seconds.


WCW4Life said:


> First thing I'd do would be to job out the UK clique.


:lmao It wouldnt be that bad. It would be just like WWE using William Regal, but worse.

I'd job out PTK.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Hearing Lashley talk on ECW was the best part of the show. Pure comedy. Even though it was only for 10 seconds.


:agree:

Lashley talking is always hilarious


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Remember Lashley is 'Soft Spoken' but...







HARD HITTIN!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RaS said:


> Remember Lashley is 'Soft Spoken' but...
> 
> 
> HARD HITTIN!!!!!


His entrance video says it, so it must be true.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Hearing Lashley talk on ECW was the best part of the show. Pure comedy. Even though it was only for 10 seconds.
> 
> :lmao It wouldnt be that bad. It would be just like WWE using William Regal, but worse.
> 
> I'd job out PTK.


Truth: I entirely deserve at least a US title shot.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol, the newest episode of South Park is great.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Lol, the newest episode of South Park is great.


"everybody in the town will die....FOREVER!"


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I love Ireland. Ordering delivery from your local pub = greatness.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I entirely deserve at least a US title shot.


True.

The titles can go like this:
WF Title
WF US or IC Title
WF European Title

and possibly WF Tag titles.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> True.
> 
> The titles can go like this:
> WF Title
> ...


US > IC

coz he plaugerises


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd probably be in the same card position that Flair is in, where I don't get any title shots, but I'm still around doing stuff on a weekly basis.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Maybe. Or maybe not:side:


MrMonty said:


> US > IC
> 
> coz he plaugerises


Ok then.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I would be like Charlie Haas. 

Sort of forgotten.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm the Hardcore Champion!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ^^^Maybe. Or maybe not:side:


Fine, whatever, job me out. I'll be like Steven Richards.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd be the world motherfucking champion


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watching SmackDown!

Truth: I'd be jobbing in the tag division on Heat most likely.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> I'm the Hardcore Champion!


 


Derek_2k4 said:


> Fine, whatever, job me out. I'll be like Steven Richards.


Nah. You can just hang around the ranks


RaS said:


> Truth: I would be like Charlie Haas.
> 
> Sort of forgotten.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Headliner said:


>


Ah the sympathy vote. Main event please?

:side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I have had an epiphony in terms of user - wrestlers


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I'd be the world motherfucking champion


You'd be in the WF title ranks for sure.


MMN said:


> Truth: I'd be jobbing in the tag division on Heat most likely.


I would say WF US division:$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I'd be the world motherfucking champion


You suck at life


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You'd be in the WF title ranks for sure.
> 
> I would say WF US division:$


I want to be Champ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Maybe


RaS said:


> Ah the sympathy vote. Main event please?
> 
> :side:


You wanna be the Rey Mysterio type of main-eventer?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^Maybe
> 
> You wanna be the Rey Mysterio type of main-eventer?


Sounds hawt. :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^Maybe
> 
> You wanna be the Rey Mysterio type of main-eventer?


I want a JBL style title reign. Except all my matches would be like Angle Vs Benoit :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You know you have to make Rajah Mr. McMahon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You suck at life


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I want a JBL style title reign. Except all my matches would be like Angle Vs Benoit :side:


Meh, I dont know. I'm sure your division would have alot of competition.:agree:


Derek_2k4 said:


> You know you have to make Rajah Mr. McMahon.


Damn:sad:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: CaLiGula should be in the main event. He'll just get banned dq'd everytime he gets close to the big one :side:

Truth: PTKhali


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Meh, I dont know. I'm sure your division would have alot of competition.:agree:
> 
> Damn:sad:


I am the US Title division.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: CaLiGula should be in the main event. He'll just get banned dq'd everytime he gets close to the big one :side:
> 
> Truth: PTKhali


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I am the Main Event Jobber!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ You mean Orton?


MrMonty said:


> TruthTKhali


:lmao

Perfect! Nobody understands what the hell he's talking about either!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Blah!

OMG does this work?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^ You mean Orton?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Perfect! Nobody understands what the hell he's talking about either!


Epiphony I told ya


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I am the US Title division.


Which I'm sure would have decent competition


> Truth: PTKhali


:lmao Someone would just eventually kill his mic so he couldnt talk anymore.


> Truth: I am the Main Event Jobber!


I'd rather be US Champion than that. Maybe.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Gonna get shitfaced tonight. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Holt = Shelton Benjamin

Wastes too much time on video games instead of improving his abilities.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Which I'm sure would have decent competition
> 
> I'd rather be US Champion than that. Maybe.


Read my usertitle 

Truth: MVP segment on SD! = Gold :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Holt = Shelton Benjamin
> 
> Wastes too much time on video games instead of improving his abilities.


:lmao

harsh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Gonna get shitfaced tonight. :$


:no:


MrMondayNight™ said:


> Read my usertitle


 


CaL said:


> Holt = Shelton Benjamin
> 
> Wastes too much time on video games instead of improving his abilities.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Gonna get shitfaced tonight. :$


Hurrah! My alcohol take away just arrived 




> Which I'm sure would have decent competition


Damn straight 

Truth: I don't want to be Matt Striker


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Main Event jobbing > Lowly mid-carders.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> Damn straight


Pfft.

I have already formed a Cabinet with many n00bs, who will interfere in all my matches. To help me retain MY title :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope somebody is writing this BTB?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Hurrah! My alcohol take away just arrived




Cal is cold. :lmao

World Champion, fuck a JBL reign. Triple H 2002 reign. 


> I hope somebody is writing this BTB?


No, just talking shit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

JKA can be sign guy. Always popping up from time to time and always annoying.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol, MVP couldnt keep his glasses on. I am going to go to bed. I am struggling to stay awake. See you later guys and gals.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Pfft.
> 
> I have already formed a Cabinet with many n00bs, who will interfere in all my matches. To help me retain MY title :agree:


Finlay doesn't fear noobs :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Finlay:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MVP Weedman as CM Punk. Just for kicks.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Finlay doesn't fear noobs :side:


I am a typing GAWWWWWDD!!!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

How the fuck can you withdraw more than you have?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> JKA can be sign guy. Always popping up from time to time and always annoying.


Or a Mick Foley type. Switching gimmicks after getting fired.

Every mod can be in the main-event. Except Mikeie.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Or a Mick Foley type. Switching gimmicks after getting fired.


Nah, some people still like Foley.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I am a typing GAWWWWWDD!!!


Possibly. But I'm Irish. Therefore I win.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Every mod can be in the main-event. Except Mikeie.


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> Possibly. But I'm Irish. Therefore I win.


I'm 1/4 Irish FTW!!!

:$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm 1/4 Irish FTW!!!
> 
> :$


Fine, you can not be killed by 1/4 less.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nah, some people still like Foley.


I know. I meant a Foley type (since Foley has multiple gimmicks)

The womens division would be good. Bethany, Ally, Sabrina, Tempest, the main-event, etc.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Or a Mick Foley type. Switching gimmicks after getting fired.
> 
> *Every mod can be in the main-event. Except Mikeie.*


Makes sense.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Or a Mick Foley type. Switching gimmicks after getting fired.
> 
> Every mod can be in the main-event. Except Mikeie.


Nah.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> The womens division would be good. Bethany, Ally, Sabrina, Tempest, the main-event, etc.


Brye can be Ashley. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Fine, you can not be killed by 1/4 less.


You have been drafted to Impact WF, so you are no longer in my division.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm Scottish.

We are so lovable with our kilts and haggis.

The Irish however all have their own personal 'Horsonwoggle' :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Legend can be Davey Richards


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Brye can be Ashley. :side:


Brye can be in the womens division.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> What the hell is going on?


You can be Eugene.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> You can be Eugene.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

j20 said:


> What the hell is going on?


We're talking about making a BTB using WF users.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm JBL, and if anyone called him, remember that I take precedence.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> You can be Eugene.


:cuss:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm JBL, and if anyone called him, remember that I take precedence.


Nobody's called him yet, so he's yours.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I wanna be Punk if im inportant enough:$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm Khali.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :$
> 
> I'm Khali then/


No, PTK is. We can't understand what he's talking about either.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just got back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The main-event list would be very long.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> No, PTK is. We can't understand what he's talking about either.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mac can be Orlando Jordan


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm Triple H, because I am that damn good. Simple really.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Fine, I wanna be Benoit then.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Mac can be Orlando Jordan


oh shit:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm Necro Butcher


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

What is are these shenanigans and strange goings on??


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm Necro Butcher


:lmao

Holt, we're talking about making a BTB using WF members.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nobody's called him yet, so he's yours.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Holt, we're talking about making a BTB using WF members.


Oooooh I see


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide can be Zeus:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Cide can be Zeus:lmao


:lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Cide can be Zeus :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^:lmao

Womens division
Bethany
Cowie
CCG
Lady Croft
Tempest
Rebel By Design 
Minterz
the main-event.

European Title Division
Infested by a shitload of noobs and up & coming people.

US Title Division
Alot of upper card, up & coming people.

WF Division
The best.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Cide can be Zeus:lmao


I would had thought K would had called Zeus

I call HUMAN TORNADO, I will pimp slap all you man-bitches and hit you with my finisher "THAT ***** DEAD"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If only I got that connection..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You forgot to put Brye in the women's division.

The WF Division should be divided up between title contenders and people that are there but don't really go anywhere (like me).


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ^^:lmao
> 
> Womens division
> Bethany
> ...


Wouldn't the hardcore title be better for that?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

my ass hairs itch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I would had thought K would had called Zeus
> 
> I call HUMAN TORNADO, I will pimp slap all you man-bitches and hit you with my finisher "THAT ***** DEAD"


LMAO!

Cide is the blackest dude on this forum. So that has to be him:sad:



> You forgot to put Brye in the women's division.
> 
> The WF Division should be divided up between title contenders and people that are there but don't really go anywhere (like me).


You're right. I forgot to put Brye in there!

Yea good point about that.


> If only I got that connection..


He's "Deebo". The bully from the movie "Friday" I use to have in my sig.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^:lmao
> 
> Womens division
> Bethany
> ...


Pretty please.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Its possible:side:


j20 said:


> Wouldn't the hardcore title be better for that?


Meh, I guess.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New avatar.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I want US Division.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> New avatar.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Cide is the blackest dude on this forum. So that has to be him:sad:


Trey B is the second blackest dude on the forum and he's white. try to comprehend that little factoid


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Trey B is the second blackest dude on the forum and he's white. try to comprehend that little factoid


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Trey B is the second blackest dude on the forum and he's white. try to comprehend that little factoid


oh shit:lmao 

I wish he still had that gif in his avatar of him making it rain.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


  



> Trey B is the second blackest dude on the forum and he's white. try to comprehend that little factoid


He can be Miz.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just upped my Blades Of Chaos in God Of War to level 4.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


>


Your brain is too feeble to handle the knowledge I have given to you, and I thought brits were smart


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Your brain is too feeble to handle the knowledge I have given to you, and I thought brits were smart


fux u nig

c me sm art.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Your brain is too feeble to handle the knowledge I have given to you, and I thought brits were smart


We is smart. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

> Mac can be Orlando Jordan


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That cat is fugly.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Trey B is the second blackest dude on the forum and he's white. try to comprehend that little factoid


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

He may be white and throwing gang signs....but can he make it rain^^^^


CaLiGula said:


>


Oh fuck :lmao

Im saving that


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I miss Em.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> New avatar.


You're welcome. 




Headliner said:


> oh shit :lmao
> 
> I wish he still had that gif in his avatar of him making it rain.


Why are you hatin' on Trey. He's cool.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not hatin' on him. I'm just playing around

He looks black to me: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/90085-trey-b.html

Check that banner out.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Why are you hatin' on Trey. He's cool.


he is cool and makes some great MMA gifs but he's the ONLY white guy I know who can make it rain


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm still laughing at that cat.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


>


:ns


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm surprised how quickly people are using the MITB avatars I made. I probably should have made more of them.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

No matter who wins MITB, the post match clusterfuck in the WWE second will be interesting

Truth: Jason has the best gif on this whole stinkin forum


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cal, did you catch Colbert last night?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yall should ban everybody that has less than 2,000 posts. Those are the people that will fuck up the forum on WM night.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Cal, did you catch Colbert last night?


Yeah.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The real clusterfuck won't happen until Batista retains. If that happens.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I predict there will be many repetative screwjob threads this November since it's the 10 year anniversary.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Batista should make Taker tap.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I predict there will be many repetative screwjob threads this November since it's the 10 year anniversary.


well, that's almost a given. It'll all be speculation threads, and there's bound to be plenty of bitching at the mods that 'possible screwjob' thread #38317 got closed.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How was it? I'm watching it in a little under an hour.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll mark out if Batista wins. It's just so ridiculous, that you have to mark out.




Diesel said:


> How was it? I'm watching it in a little under an hour.


Eh, it was alright. Nothing really memorable happened.:sad:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dang. :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I want to see what kind of response Batista will get in Detroit. I have a feeling that it'll be similar to what Cena got last year.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> No matter who wins MITB, the post match clusterfuck in the WWE second will be interesting
> 
> Truth: Jason has the best gif on this whole stinkin forum


Thanks Shaun.  I love Kristal.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I want to see what kind of response Batista will get in Detroit. I have a feeling that it'll be similar to what Cena got last year.


I'm predicting there will be at least 1 assassination attempt.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Cena and Batista both get cheered, I'll be pissed. It'll destroy WM for me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm predicting there will be at least 1 assassination attempt.


oh yes, at the very least.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> oh yes, at the very least.


I wouldn't hate it the attempt was successful.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Batista should make Taker tap.


Batista knows a submission?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They better hope they kill him, because if they don't and he finds them, then they will feel THE BATISTA BOMB!!!!!11!!!1


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Like I said before, if Tista wins the WWE section is going to flood with hate threads


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark out if Cena lost the title.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Like I said before, if Tista wins the WWE section is going to flood with hate threads


Rightfully so. I'll spam the section myself if he wins.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Like I said before, if Tista wins the WWE section is going to flood with hate threads


Ready to become Womens champion?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ready to become Womens champion?


:lmao

oh shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ready to become Womens champion?


:flip


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

The last 10 pages of this thread have been hella confusing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- in the 'Hardcore Championship' thread, I beat jeffdivalover by saying 'Lady Croft' then hitting him in the back of the head with the wiffle-ball bat.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- in the 'Hardcore Championship' thread, I beat jeffdivalover by saying 'Lady Croft' then hitting him in the back of the head with the wiffle-ball bat.


:lmao


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- in the 'Hardcore Championship' thread, I beat jeffdivalover by saying 'Lady Croft' then hitting him in the back of the head with the wiffle-ball bat.


Is there a better way to win a match?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna need a gif from Smackdown later.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MITB said:


> Is there a better way to win a match?


It was the best I could think of, but I'm sure there are better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MITB said:


> The last 10 pages of this thread have been hella confusing.


I started the idea of someone doing a BTB using people on WF. Probably gotta read further back to get the whole thing.

Besides that, a page or two was filled with Trey B talk.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I started the idea of someone doing a BTB using people on WF. Probably gotta read further back to get the whole thing.
> 
> Besides that, a page or two was filled with Trey B talk.


Sounds cool. Can I be Christain Cage?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wow, that's still going on?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- lost the Hardcore title. I was champ for 7 minutes though.

I was beaten when I got distracted by somebody who was going to shoot Batman, then he hit me with the RKO and beat me. I'd rather lose the The Worm than the RKO.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I started the idea of someone doing a BTB using people on WF. Probably gotta read further back to get the whole thing.
> 
> Besides that, a page or two was filled with Trey B talk.


Let me guess, your gonna have me be womans champion  But if your not gonna be a jackass, I wanna be Edge


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, we decided that you are Ashley.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> No, we decided that you are Ashley.


Thats what I figured


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Wow, that's still going on?


It sort of died out until I said that comment to Brye.


MITB said:


> Sounds cool. Can I be Christain Cage?


Maybe. For the most part the idea was for people to be themselves. But some people wanted to be wrestlers.


Brye said:


> Let me guess, your gonna have me be womans champion  But if your not gonna be a jackass, I wanna be Edge


Blame Derek.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Truth - I just been reading the classic rants section about Joe Kills all being exposed. Awesome stuff, I was on the edge of my seat! :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You're the one that likes her, don't blame me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

One of the best things about the Wii and the 360 for that matter is all the old games you can download.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You're the one that likes her, don't blame me.


Why not just not use her, and make me Edge, CM Punk, Benoit or even Helms


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

eh, be who you want.

I'm just going to be myself, an upper-mid carder that doesn't get any title shots but still does stuff on a weekly basis. Sort of like Flair.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Brye can be Ashley. :side:


:flip


I found the post, I can't red rep you though :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I just found this wicked site, that has a very indepth walk through of the entire game of God Of War. So if I ever get stuck again, I just look right there, and it tells me clearly what to do.

Bad. Ass.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> :flip
> 
> 
> I found the post, I can't red rep you though :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


I could just spread rep and be able to in about a minute :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- If this BTB happens, I wanna be part of a tag team, or a Gregory Helms like character


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- If this BTB happens, I wanna be part of a tag team, or a Gregory Helms like character


CLD would be your partner. Too bad you guys would probably job though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> CLD would be your partner. Too bad you guys would probably job though.


, couldn't you partner me with John or Jason(J_MeRCe)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner would be like a Scotty 2 Hotty type.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - This is a good read about SVR2008.

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/776/776654p1.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

CLD would be sent straight to DSW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> CLD would be sent straight to DSW.


Anti-Smarkism forums?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^oh shit LOL!


Brye said:


> , couldn't you partner me with John or Jason(J_MeRCe)


Nope. I wont have a partner. They could of you partner though.


WCW4Life said:


> Headliner would be like a Scotty 2 Hotty type.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

The racist is back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Anti-Smarkism forums?


P1 was flipping out on there last night:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> P1 was flipping out on there last night:lmao


In the chatbox?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> P1 was flipping out on there last night:lmao


what was it this time?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> In the chatbox?


Yeah


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Yeah


Around what time?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

P1 is never really a problem (at least to me) until he makes an opinion on something involving wrestling, then things get ugly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Around what time?


idk, What time was it Headliner?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> what was it this time?


Sinner said something about his dad, then Phenners said "IF YOU EVER SAY ANYTHING ELSE ABOUT MY DAD I'LL HUNT YOU DOWN AND KILL YOU!" so Sinner kept making fun of his dad, I joined in, a few other jobbers did too. Fun stuff.

Like 10PM CT.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think I found it. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Sinner said something about his dad, then Phenners said "IF YOU EVER SAY ANYTHING ELSE ABOUT MY DAD I'LL HUNT YOU DOWN AND KILL YOU!" so Sinner kept making fun of his dad, I joined in, a few other jobbers did too. Fun stuff.
> 
> Like 10PM CT.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

what a joke.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW, start on page 120 and keep going lower


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenners said:


> Dont make me get my crew.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

P1 really will kill himself one day.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I always wonder why he comes back for more.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I always wonder why he comes back for more.


He's an attention whore.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/132811-kingkurt_uk.html Congrats Mike on becoming a fully fledged vBookie mod. You can stop hiding on invisible now!.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Wow

Look at my post on page 113:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If I ever met P1 I'm pretty sure I'd hit him as hard as I can.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure a lot of people would.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> If I ever met P1 I'm pretty sure I'd hit him as hard as I can.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If he sued me then I would make the judge spend a day with him and he would understand.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> If he sued me then I would make the judge spend a day with him and he would understand.


:lmao:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

About an hour ago, Legend had the same avatar as me, and his usertitle said "Orton isn't winning MITB"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

my head hurts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Edge on Smackdown = ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> About an hour ago, Legend had the same avatar as me, and his usertitle said "Orton isn't winning MITB"


He deserves some red rep.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

KHALI ON SMACKDOWN!!!!!~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Khali is the man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I red repped him with this:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't give out much red rep, but when I do I always feel good about it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I don't give out much red rep, but when I do I always feel good about it.


Ditto.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm going to mark out when Matt Hardy wins MITB.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watch out, I got banned for doing that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3852437-post29.html

I red repped him, but not for this post.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hardly ever give out red rep. I think I've only done it twice.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Watch out, I got banned for doing that.


For posting big pictures? I though it was for flaming or something.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I would mark the fuck out if Teddy long was fired and sent to prison for being too worthless.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Wondering where K went


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

what's up LC?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> For posting big pictures? I though it was for flaming or something.


Who knows, I don't remember flaming anybody.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'm going to mark out when Matt Hardy wins MITB.


Matt has less chance than anyone. lol


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Who knows, I don't remember flaming anybody.


I'll quit doing it then. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I repped RedSilver with a pic of a plunger, that's about it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Matt has less chance than anyone. lol


I find it hilarious that the Hardy's, who have been in plenty of ladder matches, have the worst odds of winning in the group.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Wondering where K went



*I love your avatar 


Derek, hey! How are you? hope all is well.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao, all you have to do is minimize your rep or adblock the picture anyway.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm doing fine. Been painting my house all week and I finally got a day off. How are you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've repped people with pics like 5500x4500


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I love your avatar
> 
> 
> Derek, hey! How are you? hope all is well.*


You like Phil Collins too?

Damn girl, one day your going to have a fault, and I'll be waiting.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy jobbing to Hornswaggle = ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I tried to resize a pic to like 10,000 x 10,000 to rep someone with but it froze my computer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I've repped people with pics like 5500x4500
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao I think I've only red repped somebody with a picture once. It was somebody who was calling Vince a racist, so I repped him with a gif of Vince and Elijah Burke posing for pictures.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If there's anyone Kennedy should job to, it's Finlay.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Made myself a new ava


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dont know if this was mentioned but congrats to KK_UK for the vBookie mod thing. I saw it the moment it happened.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm doing fine. Been painting my house all week and I finally got a day off. How are you?


*Not good at all... but hey that's life. I might make a rant about it but it'll come off as looking for sympathy so I probably wont bother. Glad to hear you're doing good.


MrMonty, you'd be surprised at the music I like. I enjoy alot of Phil Collins work. Especially his older stuff.*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Dont know if this was mentioned but congrats to KK_UK for the vBookie mod thing. I saw it the moment it happened.


 He`s a Vbookie Mod about time. Congrats to him


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Sabrina, I hope things turn around for you soon.


Congrats to KK_UK.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Dont know if this was mentioned but congrats to KK_UK for the vBookie mod thing. I saw it the moment it happened.


Of course you did.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - Double header rugby last night was quite fun to watch :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Dont know if this was mentioned but congrats to KK_UK for the vBookie mod thing. I saw it the moment it happened.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phil Collins is greatness. Very sorry to hear of your troubles Sabrina, you have many a sympathetic ear on here, as you undoubtedly do close to you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hope you make it through your situation Sabrina.


WCW4Life said:


> Of course you did.


:side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Sorry to hear that Sabrina, I hope things turn around for you soon.


*Thanks, Derek, I appreciate that. It's nothing that's really going to turn around. It's one of those, life sucks kid, get over it type of things. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ I see. Those suck.


CaLiGula said:


>


uh-oh, the thumbs down usually signifies that it's time for THE BATISTA BOMB!!!!11!!!!1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MVP is God. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Hope you make it through your situation Sabrina.
> 
> :side:


*Thanks, K2.. Hope on yahoo for a few minutes please.*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> MVP is God. :lmao


:lmao

It looked like he broke that guys arm when he did his finisher.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm hungry...might make myself some breakfast soon


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

People losing to Jeff Hardy is a travesty.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> People losing to Jeff Hardy is a travesty.


especially people with any talent.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like how they're putting all the least favourites over the favourites. Reverse psychology right.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> People losing to Jeff Hardy is a travesty.


*But but but.. Jeff Hardy can jump off ladders and has weird colored hair!!! :faint:*


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Sargey said:


> I'm hungry...might make myself some breakfast soon


Breakfast? Damn, it's almost 9pm where I'm at lol.

Truth - I just got from playing some basketball with my friends for 3 hours. So tired...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I like how they're putting all the least favourites over the favourites. Reverse psychology right.


:sad: 



Lady Croft said:


> *But but but.. Jeff Hardy can jump off ladders and has weird colored hair!!! :faint:*


Yeah, he can do retarded hand gestures too.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Just finished God of War 2..............




Words cannot describe how great that game is


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol a few people have been challenging Pyro lately:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3852537-post7.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That clothesline Orton hit on Hardy was great.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I can't see Smackdown because god awful hockey is on


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I can't see Smackdown because god awful hockey is on


Nice cable provider.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Breakfast? Damn, it's almost 9pm where I'm at lol.


*My best friend loves to eat breakfast at night.  We're always going out to Huddle House on the weekends so she can get an omlette.





CaLiGula said:



Yeah, he can do retarded hand gestures too.

Click to expand...

And and and he wears those baggy pants!!! 
*


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Just finished God of War 2..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truth-I haven't played that game yet...better than the original?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS_87WoJ0j8

Wacky.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *My best friend loves to eat breakfast at night.  We're always going out to Huddle House on the weekends so she can get an omlette.*


*

Truth - My friends were making fun of me because I eat dinner early, and they don't eat till 8 or 9pm. I eat dinner at like 5pm, or sometimes earlier. *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS_87WoJ0j8
> 
> Wacky.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Just finished God of War 2..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you say you hated it a few days ago?

Truth ~ Pretty predictable what's gonna happen at Mania now. Edge bloodies Orton from behind in the hallway earlier at Mania, Orton can't compete, it turns into a 7 man, Edge is about to grab the briefcase, Orton's music hits, he comes down and chases Edge out of the match area into the back, the match resumes without them and Kennedy wins.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>










=


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - My friends were making fun of me because I eat dinner early, and they don't eat till 8 or 9pm. I eat dinner at like 5pm, or sometimes earlier.


*I eat dinner at around 5 too *


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Didn't you say you hated it a few days ago?
> 
> Truth ~ Pretty predictable what's gonna happen at Mania now. Edge bloodies Orton from behind in the hallway earlier at Mania, Orton can't compete, it turns into a 7 man, Edge is about to grab the briefcase, Orton's music hits, he comes down and chases Edge out of the match area into the back, the match resumes without them and Kennedy wins.


Can't see it happening, unfortunately I see Orton winning.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> Can't see it happening, unfortunately I see Orton winning.


He won the title before. You don't win the title and win this match. It's for non world champions to win it and get their first reign, that's all.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Didn't you say you hated it a few days ago?


I hated the complicated puzzles, the fact that there were back to back to back made it worse. If I truly hated the game I wouldn't had finished it now would I silly canadian. 

I did hate Metal Gear Solid and stopped playing about 3/4 into the game


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth ~ Pretty predictable what's gonna happen at Mania now. Edge bloodies Orton from behind in the hallway earlier at Mania, Orton can't compete, it turns into a 7 man, Edge is about to grab the briefcase, Orton's music hits, he comes down and chases Edge out of the match area into the back, the match resumes without them and Kennedy wins.


:ns 



WCW4Life said:


> =


gtfo


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I eat dinner at around 5 too *


Glad I'm not the only one. 

Truth - I'm off to watch the rest of the Pistons game, peace.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Later Derek.



CaLiGula said:


> :ns
> 
> 
> gtfo


Even if I'm wrong, SOMETHING happens that results in them imploding during the match and costing it for each other. This fued is being pushed for Backlash, it's not on Mania though because they can't fit another match in. They have everything timed out to know how long it's gonna take. If they could fit it in then this would've been at Mania instead of them being in MITB.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I've been killing these like horse man creatures in GOW for the atleast 20 minutes straight. You have to kill them right inside this little circle. It's hard as fuck.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Watching the Basketball game Orlando vs. Indiana and they started playing Homicide's theme.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've taped all of SmackDown! on DVD, except this. I will not have a diva match or promo waste my DVD space.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Half of the divas in this match need a pink slip.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Half of the divas in this match need a pink slip.


:agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I've been killing these like horse man creatures in GOW for the atleast 20 minutes straight. You have to kill them right inside this little circle. It's hard as fuck.


Centaurs

That part took me about 7 minutes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love how you can clearly hear the word "fuckin'" right in Ashley's theme song and they make no attempt to censor or edit it out.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

I never realized how ugly Ashley was, and to think I thought she was sexy before


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"Why'd you blow up that building?"

"It was blockin' my sun"

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Minterz said:


> I never realized how ugly Ashley was, and to think I thought she was sexy before


:lmao


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I wish I could watch SD


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Centaurs
> 
> That part took me about 7 minutes


Yeah, those fuckers.

I can kill them easily, no problem. But I find it's hard killing them exactly in that circle. Like I have them in the circle, then I kill them, then they go up on their back legs and die outside of the circle.

Bah, I'll fuck with it later. Time to watch a bit of Smackdown.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> "Why'd you blow up that building?"
> 
> "It was blockin' my sun"
> 
> :lmao


What am I missing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> What am I missing


It was part of the Condemned preview that just played.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Sargey said:


> I wish I could watch SD


You could've yesterday and there's a rerun of it tomorrow I think.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> What am I missing


A line from Austin's movie.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


That's what happens when you stare at Orton too much, you miss a line from Austin's movie.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> That's what happens when you stare at Orton too much, you miss a line from Austin's movie.






lol @ them dedicating the entire show to the MITB match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like the MITB participant vs participant matches. They won't give us the ladder match before Mania so this is the next best thing.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I was hoping SmackDown! would be better than this, but Kennedy/Finlay was entertaining.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New Bat-Fact.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The best segment in Smackdown history is starting


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I missed the entire first hour Smackdown.

I'll catch the replay of it later, though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I missed the entire first hour Smackdown.
> 
> I'll catch the replay of it later, though.


YOU MISSED THE LEPRETON BOMB!!!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh. God. Damn. It.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol at Jeff Hardy trying to work over a body part.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That was awesome


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Batista barely got a pop:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I'd actually mark out if Hornswoggle hit Finlay with the sheleighleigh in the nuts when Finlay's about to grab the case, then Hornswoggle would win the MITB and cash it in against Rey Mysterio who won the title back in a battle of the midgets match where the loser has to take off his mask or his hat depending on who wins.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I'd actually mark out if Hornswoggle hit Finlay with the sheleighleigh in the nuts when Finlay's about to grab the case, then Hornswoggle would win the MITB and cash it in against Rey Mysterio who won the title back in a battle of the midgets match where the loser has to take off his mask or his hat depending on who wins.


:lmao

Russo would do it.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I'd actually mark out if Hornswoggle hit Finlay with the sheleighleigh in the nuts when Finlay's about to grab the case, then Hornswoggle would win the MITB and cash it in against Rey Mysterio who won the title back in a battle of the midgets match where the loser has to take off his mask or his hat depending on who wins.


Sounds unlikely. Hornswoggle is too big of a draw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Russo would do it.


I'll bet you wish Russo was a one night booker for Mania don't ya Hornsfuckwoggle mark.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'll bet you wish Russo was a one night booker for Mania don't ya Hornsfuckwoggle mark.


You fucking know it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I got a chuckle from this PM. I red repped this kid for having one of the saddest signatures I've ever seen, then got this PM asking why I did it.



Diesel said:


> AK470-TownKingv2 said:
> 
> 
> > Diesel said:
> ...


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice one, Diesel. He made a nice rant on Blasko, too... If haven't seen it yet I'd tell you to do so.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I got a chuckle from this PM. I red repped this kid for having one of the saddest signatures I've ever seen, then got this PM asking why I did it.


As much as I hate idiots on this forum, they're always good for a laugh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Prediction: Undertaker carries Batista better than Triple H did.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Prediction: Undertaker carries Batista better than Triple H did.


:lmao. I doubt it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Prediction: Undertaker carries Batista better than Triple H did.


Are you saying we might see a decent match at mania?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

The rant really... isn't funny. And all of the sucking up is pathetic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> :lmao. I doubt it.


You doubt it because you're a Triple H mark. He's not the be all end all, believe it or not. Taker is better than him in the ring and generally does a better job carrying. See the Randy Orton vs Taker match and compare it to Triple H vs Orton who never clicked.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> The rant really... isn't funny. And all of the sucking up is pathetic.


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You doubt it because you're a Triple H mark. *He's not the be all end all, believe it or not.* Taker is better than him in the ring and generally does a better job carrying. See the Randy Orton vs Taker match and compare it to Triple H vs Orton who never clicked.


Neither are Kennedy, Finlay, MVP and JBL.

Marks will be marks.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You doubt it because you're a Triple H mark. He's not the be all end all, believe it or not. Taker is better than him in the ring and generally does a better job carrying. See the Randy Orton vs Taker match and compare it to Triple H vs Orton who never clicked.


I remember your reasoning behind Taker being a better worker was because of how good he was for his size. And that Orton example is just one example and Orton was sadly the face in the match with Triple H.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That rant made me frown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Neither are Kennedy, Finlay, MVP and JBL.
> 
> Marks will be marks.


Neither is Benoit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I remember your reasoning behind Taker being a better worker was because of how good he was for his size. And that Orton example is just one example and Orton was sadly the face in the match with Triple H.


Taker/HBK HIAC > HHH/HBK HIAC


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Taker/HBK HIAC > HHH/HBK HIAC


HBK in 1997 > HBK in 2004... Thats all that was.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> HBK in 1997 > HBK in 2004... Thats all that was.


HBK was better than he'd ever been when he came back. He has more good matches from 2002 to 2005 than he did in his prime.

Taker/Angle > HHH/Angle

What are you gonna use as the excuse this time?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Neither is Benoit.


Exactly, I don't think he is either. I can admit that people are better than Benoit, but that doesn't change the fact that I like him. You don't see me going around going "Benoit for World Champz!11!!!1" do you?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> That rant made me frown.


Upon completing it, I wanted to smash my head through my monitor. YEAH I WAS PISSED. :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin > Benoit. HHH, HBK, JBL, Kennedy, Finlay, Undertaker, Angle


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> HBK was better than he'd ever been when he came back. He has more good matches from 2002 to 2005 than he did in his prime.
> 
> Taker/Angle > HHH/Angle
> 
> What are you gonna use as the excuse this time?


HHH/Stone Cold > Taker/Stone Cold.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Austin > Benoit. HHH, HBK, JBL, Kennedy, Finlay, Undertaker, Angle


Combined?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Upon completing it, I wanted to smash my head through my monitor. YEAH I WAS PISSED. :cuss:


Mods making up words made me laugh though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Combined?


That's debatable.


:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Did someone just say HBK was better after returning then in his prime?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> HHH/Stone Cold > Taker/Stone Cold.


I can agree with that.

Taker/Ric Flair > HHH/Ric Flair

I'm trying to come up with more damn matches...


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Austin > Benoit


Mic skills and charisma wise easliy, but not wrestling wise (just pointing out the obvious:$)


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I can agree with that.
> 
> Taker/Ric Flair > HHH/Ric Flair
> 
> I'm trying to come up with more damn matches...


I was going use this one the other way around...


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

:lmao 

That's all I have to say.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back whats up?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-Wrestling wise, Taker>HHH.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> :lmao
> 
> That's all I have to say.


Jax whats to know why you posted his banner?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im back whats up?


There's a debate over who's better, HHH or Taker.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: I have never seen Ric Flair vs. Undertaker. It is a shame Undertaker has faced some big time legends at Wrestlemania, but he faced Mark Henry last year, and faces Batista this year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Did someone just say HBK was better after returning then in his prime?


HHH/HBK Summerslam > HBK/Taker HIAC



o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> There's a debate over who's better, HHH or Taker.


Triple H already won.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

In terms of overall career match quality, Triple H > Taker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I was going use this one the other way around...


HHH vs Ric Flair at Survivor Series is a great match, but I don't think it topped Taker and Flair. At least, not from my recollection. I should watch it again as it was quite good.

Well, bottom line is that I think Taker is a better worker, no one's changing that thought. I don't get the big deal about HHH. He's good but he doesn't catch my interest.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

In terms of overall career match quality, HBK and Benoit > Taker and HHH.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Nah, Undertaker is better than Triple H in every aspect. I have a bias opinion, but this is objective, Undertaker wrestles better than Triple H. Undertaker revolutionized wrestling for big men.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> There's a debate over who's better, HHH or Taker.


thats tough. hmmm i can't decide, better how? wrestling wise? overall?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> In terms of overall career match quality, Triple H > Taker


Maybeprobably


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Taker might not have had better career quality matches, but HHH never had to work with Giant Gonzalez, Fake Undertaker, or Khali.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> HHH/HBK Summerslam > HBK/Taker HIAC
> 
> 
> 
> o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


HHH/HBK's series of matches > Any other series.



> HHH vs Ric Flair at Survivor Series is a great match, but I don't think it topped Taker and Flair. At least, not from my recollection. I should watch it again as it was quite good.
> 
> Well, bottom line is that I think Taker is a better worker, no one's changing that thought. I don't get the big deal about HHH. He's good but he doesn't catch my interest.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I have Wrestlemania X8 on DvD, and Flair/Taker is a good match :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> HHH/HBK Summerslam > HBK/Taker HIAC
> 
> 
> 
> o!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


SS 92, vs. Jennetty, Ladder Match 1, Ladder Match 2, Ironman, vs. Jarrett, vs. Diesel, vs. Sid, vs. Mankind, vs. Austin (first time), vs. Owen Hart, vs. Owen and Bulldog w/ Austin, vs. Vader > SS 02, vs. Jericho, and vs. Angle

Jesus Christ HBK is awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The only reason HHH might have had a better match quality level in his career is because Taker has faced so many guys his size who can't work like Gonzalez, Khali, Kane, Sid and Nash while Triple H has usually been given more opportunity to work with more talent, but put them in a big match situation with equally good opponents and The Undertaker will deliver better.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The only reason HHH might have had a better match quality level in his career is because Taker has faced so many guys his size who can't work like Gonzalez, Khali, Kane, Sid and Nash while Triple H has usually been given more opportunity to work with more talent, but put them in a big match situation with equally good opponents and The Undertaker will deliver better.


Undertaker didn't main event Wrestlemania XX.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The only reason HHH might have had a better match quality level in his career is because Taker has faced so many guys his size who can't work like Gonzalez, Khali, Kane, Sid and Nash while Triple H has usually been given more opportunity to work with more talent, but put them in a big match situation with equally good opponents and The Undertaker will deliver better.


Nah, that has something to do with it but Triple H wasn't exactly rolling the first five or so years of his career. Triple H is a way better pure wrestler, Undertaker is a brawler. Triple H may be a better brawler too though.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> SS 92, vs. Jennetty, Ladder Match 1, Ladder Match 2, Ironman, vs. Jarrett, vs. Diesel, vs. Sid, vs. Mankind, vs. Austin (first time), vs. Owen Hart, vs. Owen and Bulldog w/ Austin, vs. Vader > SS 02, vs. Jericho, and vs. Angle
> 
> Jesus Christ HBK is awesome.


Agreed.:agree:

Truth-HBK jobbing at WM this year sucks.:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> SS 92, vs. Jennetty, Ladder Match 1, Ladder Match 2, Ironman, vs. Jarrett, vs. Diesel, vs. Sid, vs. Mankind, vs. Austin (first time), vs. Owen Hart, vs. Owen and Bulldog w/ Austin, vs. Vader > SS 02, vs. Jericho, and vs. Angle
> 
> Jesus Christ HBK is awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Undertaker didn't main event Wrestlemania XX.


Triple H didn't main event Wrestlemania 13, what the hell is your point?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HHH in 2000 > HBK


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> SS 92, vs. Jennetty, Ladder Match 1, Ladder Match 2, Ironman, vs. Jarrett, vs. Diesel, vs. Sid, vs. Mankind, vs. Austin (first time), vs. Owen Hart, vs. Owen and Bulldog w/ Austin, vs. Vader > SS 02, vs. Jericho, and vs. Angle
> 
> Jesus Christ HBK is awesome.


:agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> HHH in 2000 > HBK


I blame Cactus Jack.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Triple H didn't main event Wrestlemania 13, what the hell is your point?


Was Wrestlemania 13 Main Event any good? 

Pyro was saying Taker preforms better in a big time matches... Wrestlemania XX is easily better than most Undertaker's Wrestlemania matches and it headlined the show.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> HHH in 2000 > HBK


HHH in 2000 > Everyone. Except The Coach.

Speaking of 2000. Check out my YouTube Page for some vids from the 2000-2001 era of WWE/F. http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=GhettoAnthony


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Nah, that has something to do with it but Triple H wasn't exactly rolling the first five or so years of his career. Triple H is a way better pure wrestler, Undertaker is a brawler. Triple H may be a better brawler too though.


I don't think I've ever even seen the Undertaker try to pure wrestle, but regardless, I don't care about that in professional wrestling, it's all about perfecting your style, and Taker is the best powerhouse of all time in my opinion, and if HHH is "pure" then he's far behind Hart, Benoit, Angle, Finlay, and etc.

Yeah he's a brawler too but I still think Undertaker is better there. 

The only real category HHH has over Undertaker is mic skills and Undertaker was still a DAMN good speaker as the ABA.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Pyro was saying Taker preforms better in a big time matches... Wrestlemania XX is easily better than most Undertaker's Wrestlemania matches and it headlined the show.


He was working with Micheals and Benoit. Even Khali could have a good match working with those two. I'm not saying Triple H didn't help the match, but I doubt that it would be any worse if it was Taker instead of Trips.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think I've ever even seen the Undertaker try to pure wrestle, but regardless, I don't care about that in professional wrestling, it's all about perfecting your style, and Taker is the best powerhouse of all time in my opinion, and if HHH is "pure" then he's far behind Hart, Benoit, Angle, Finlay, and etc.
> 
> Yeah he's a brawler too but I still think Undertaker is better there.
> 
> The only real category HHH has over Undertaker is mic skills and Undertaker was still a DAMN good speaker as the ABA.


Triple H is a good all around wrestler, he doesn't excel in any good category but he's great in all of them. I don't think that can be said for Taker.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12uAh0lme38


^That puts "HHH in 2000 > HBK" over the top


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I give up, I like them both. As long as they deliver good matches, I couldn't care less who is better.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Triple H is a good all around wrestler, he doesn't excel in any good category but he's great in all of them. I don't think that can be said for Taker.


I could say it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OTHPC85u2Y

This is quite the pompous video package.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He was working with Micheals and Benoit. Even Khali could have a good match working with those two. I'm not saying Triple H didn't help the match, but I doubt that it would be any worse if it was Taker instead of Trips.


But I was proving how well Triple H can preform in big time matches and that match proves it.

Guess this statement doesn't matter now...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin before the neck injury > Benoit in wrestling ability


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I could say it.


Taker is a good technical wrestler?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

To throw in my two cents, Taker has made not only watchable watches, but thoroughly enjoyable matches with men who were talentless. Triple H is very good at what he does. Very, very good. But Taker has been the best at what he does. No-one better from a comparitive point of view.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Despite the fact he was working with HBK and Benoit, Triple H played a HUGE FUCKING PART of that match and it wouldn't have been nearly as great without him.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> To throw in my two cents, Taker has made not only watchable watches, but thoroughly enjoyable matches with men who were talentless. Triple H is very good at what he does. Very, very good. But Taker has been the best at what he does. No-one better from a comparitive point of view.


But how many times has Triple H been given talentless workers to work against compared to Undertaker?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Triple H has had Batista, Underaker has not had Batista as of now. It will be intresting to see who does better with him. It is clear they will feud after Wrestlemania, maybe have three matches like Batista and HHH did.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Austin before the neck injury > Benoit in wrestling ability


:bs:

Benoit > Austin in wrestling ability always, at any stage of his career.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> Triple H has had Batista, Underaker has not had Batista as of now. It will be intresting to see who does better with him. It is clear they will feud after Wrestlemania, maybe have three matches like Batista and HHH did.


I guess these upcoming matches will actually prove who the better worker actually is. I really doubt Taker will have as good matches with Batista, though.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> But how many times has Triple H been given talentless workers to work against compared to Undertaker?


Several times. How many times has he made it better than anyone expected?

Edit: It will be hard for Taker to have comparable matches to HHH's with Tista, because 2/3 of them were gimmick matches. Their WM match was fucking awful. Truly awful. That is the only match that this one should be compared to.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Triple H > Taker :agree:

I'm out. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vH6wpyME6g


I was there


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OTHPC85u2Y
> 
> This is quite the pompous video package.


I liked it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Several times. How many times has he made it better than anyone expected?


I'm pretty sure the Batista/HHH Hell in a Cell match was better than it was expected to me. Atleast it was better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Any time a Batista match is good, it's way better then it's supposed to be.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vH6wpyME6g
> 
> 
> I was there


Haha. Hey if you guys want me to upload any more segments/matches I'll do my best. Here's what I have.

Backlash 2000
Judgment Day 2000
KOTR 2000
No Mercy 2000
Unforgiven 2000
Survivor Series 2000
Armageddon 2000
Royal Rumble 2001
No Way Out 2001
Backlash 2001
Judgment Day 2001
KOTR 2001
Invasion

ya. shoot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm just going to shut up until this is over. I have a feeling that my opinions will be picked apart.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Batista/Taker will be better than HHH/Batista at WM was IMO.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Haha. Hey if you guys want me to upload any more segments/matches I'll do my best. Here's what I have.
> 
> Backlash 2000
> Judgment Day 2000
> ...


The Angle/Benoit match would be sweet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3852734-post1.html

:lmao :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: HHH needs to be heel again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Haha. Hey if you guys want me to upload any more segments/matches I'll do my best. Here's what I have.
> 
> Backlash 2000
> Judgment Day 2000
> ...


Jericho/Austin/Benoit from KOTR '01 would be awesome.


Maybe Benoit/HHH from No Mercy 2000. that was a great match.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3852734-post1.html
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Oh god.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3852734-post1.html
> 
> :lmao :lmao


WTF is Batista doing on SI.com?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao at Dave claiming it'll be better than Savage/Steamboat.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3852734-post1.html
> 
> :lmao :lmao


And people say Kurt Angle has gone insane :shocked:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Okay. BTW. Road Dogg and K-Kwik's Entrance > All of John Cena's Entrances. Ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Okay. BTW. Road Dogg and K-Kwik's Entrance > All of John Cena's Entrances. Ever.


:lmao


K-Kwik is dead to me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Get it right, his name is Ron "The Truth" Killings, and he's doing fine in TNA with his failed movie star gimmick.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Get it right, his name is Ron "The Truth" Killings, and he's doing fine in TNA with his failed movie star gimmick.


And your forgot to mention how well he raps.


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

Sup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> And your forgot to mention how well he raps.


He's one of the best.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He's one of the best.


Thank you.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

There's nothing good to post in.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaL, mind if I use that gif?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

K-Kwik > Killings in the ring.
Road Dogg > BG James on the mic.

Road Dogg was a real OG.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wizz made it Derek.



Failing Satire said:


> There's nothing good to post in.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graph...lt-shady-teamx-ora-sparki-miz-myst-thear.html

:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm about to make that. Damn!

Derek, you can use mine.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ I used the one wizz made.
I was hoping somebody would make this gif.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-Ashley losing at WM will make my day.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-Ashley losing at WM will make my day.


Ashley isn't going to lose. Melina's future as a a wrestler rather than a manager wouldn't be on the line if she was booked to win.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^^ I used the one wizz made.
> I was hoping somebody would make this gif.


I still had to make mine anyways.



EDIT ~ Mine takes up less sig bytes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-Ashley losing at WM will make my day.


It wont for me . I won't be too mad or anything but I'll be dissapointed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks good Pyro.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Mark Henry's greatest match of all-time was a contest against an opponent simply known as The Steel Cage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMdYXMO2SsA

Match of the Year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Gave SD! a ****1/4 sound fair?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I still had to make mine anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT ~ Mine takes up less sig bytes.


What program do you use to make them?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Gave SD! a ****1/4 sound fair?


*** 1/2.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL @ SmackDown! showing the HBK Superkick to Cena in 4 different angles.




> What program do you use to make them?


Microsoft Digital Image.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Don't quote gifs, it eats up bandwidth.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> *** 1/2.


I'll compromise and make it ***2/3


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Mark Henry's greatest match of all-time was a contest against an opponent simply known as The Steel Cage.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMdYXMO2SsA
> 
> Match of the Year.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ashley won't win. The feud has been way too one sided.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

^^^That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Don't quote gifs, it eats up bandwidth.


That's only for Photobucket.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> That's only for Photobucket.


oh. Then quote away to your heart's content.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I hate Photobucket


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I got banned from imdb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

it hates you back.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> it hates you back.


Good, I could take it in a fight.....:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I got banned from imdb


For?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rock Bottom by Eminem is such a God damn addictive song. Basically for the beat, but the lyrics are good, as is all his shit.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Everyone should download The Pursuit of Happyness.

Best movie of 2006, imho.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Rock Bottom by Eminem is such a God damn addictive song. Basically for the beat, but the lyrics are good, as is all his shit.


I used to be obsessed with Eminem, but I was like 9 or 10 then.

Still a good lyricalist though.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

^^^Truth-Good movie.:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Turth- Makin Music, makin films, fightin round the world


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> For?


idk, I just went on and it says all my privileges have been revoked.:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- eating string cheese. 'cuz that's how I do.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Turth- Makin Music, makin films, fightin round the world


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Its Tugger!!! :lmao.

Truth- Great episode of South Park


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> idk, I just went on and it says all my privileges have been revoked.:lmao


Prolly cuz you've never seen JERICHO Wednesday Nights at 8/7 CT on CBS!

With hunky fellas like LENNIE JAMES! :hb 










You can watch full episodes here! :agree:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Christ CS3 is taking forever to install...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> ^ Its Tugger!!! :lmao.
> 
> Truth- Great episode of South Park


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


>


Damn that was an awesome avatar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What episode of South Park is that Tugger episode? Something tells me it's off season 2 since I can't remember it on any other season.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If Russo wrote Smackdown, he'd have Finlay do 'Fightin' round the world' segments at some point.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Prolly cuz you've never seen JERICHO Wednesday Nights at 8/7 CT on CBS!
> 
> With hunky fellas like LENNIE JAMES! :hb
> 
> ...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> What episode of South Park is that Tugger episode? Something tells me it's off season 2 since I can't remember it on any other season.


It's way later then 2.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


I'd go gay for Lennie James.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Season 6, the one when the boys are trying to watch the T&P trailer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> It's way later then 2.


Oh.

I can't damn well remember it. What was the episode?

EDIT ~ Oh, thanks.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Quite drunk and very tired. Stay tuned.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Yay.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Quite drunk and very tired. Stay tuned.


This should be good


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This thread is always at it's best when Monty is posting drunk.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

And CS3 still isn't installed....ffs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

drosting is always fun to watch.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Drosting took me a good minute to understand. Fortunately for youu guys, I've been productive while getting drunk


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

New thread. It's supposed to be awesome. Check it out :$

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/332059-mrmonty-presents-wwf.html#post3853652


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm AAE. That made me mark out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> New thread. It's supposed to be awesome. Check it out :$
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/332059-mrmonty-presents-wwf.html#post3853652


 You put me as Ashley


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm AAE. That made me mark out.


There are plans in sotre for you, my friend



> You put me as Ashley


There are many male superstars who havent been in the ring at the same time as Ashley, who knows who you might turn out to be once her seecret pops out?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This is absolute greatness so far.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why the fuck am I Umaga?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- If I could red rep Monty right now, I would


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> The familiar beat of "What is Love" by Haddoway is pumped through the speakers, as Derek starts to nod his head. Holt looks on in shock, as Derek starts to move in rhythm with the beat, nodding his head like only Derek can do.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Legend is Davey Richards:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I am Randy Savage? I have never mentioned him ever. Still awesome, though.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Why the fuck am I Umaga?


You are unstoppable



> I am Randy Savage? I have never mentioned him ever. Still awesome, though.


You are randy because of your beef with Vince - Rajah.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I could have sworn that I nicely asked to be Gregory Helms


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> You are unstoppable
> 
> 
> 
> You are randy because of your beef with Vince - Rajah.


Alrights that works for me.

Now who exactly was Jax supposed to be? I didn't see him on the roster...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Monty might get banned for some of this shit



> Fans: Hey, we payed $10 for "bad ass seats", why are we stick in the back?
> 
> Admin: I lied.
> 
> It's another admin swerve!!!


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm a genius, i downloaded Photoshop CS3 and already i have cracked the 2 day trial thingy.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I'd proudly be Jonathan Coachman and take the lead backstage interviewers role now that Phenners is dead. :$


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Why the fuck am I Umaga?


Cuz you dumb and you slow and your fats real low, do I look like a mind reader sir? I-uno.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- I could have sworn that I nicely asked to be Gregory Helms


It was meant light heartedly, and people only got put with a character that was appropriate and was good for a few laughs. I took gentle swipes at pretty much everyone...except Delfin. Delfin as Cornette = best match ever.

Dont worry man, if this works out I'll be taking myself down a peg or too as well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I vote you make Headliner Dave Meltzer.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

New banner.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> It was meant light heartedly, and people only got put with a character that was appropriate and was good for a few laughs. I took gentle swipes at pretty much everyone...except Delfin. Delfin as Cornette = best match ever.
> 
> Dont worry man, if this works out I'll be taking myself down a peg or too as well.


Give me the IC title or something and I'll be fine . And its ok, Im not really offended or anything. I know you guys like to make jokes about my love for Ashley


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I vote you make Headliner Dave Meltzer.


Funny you should mention it, I've already mentioned to Headliner who will actually be Dave Meltzer quite soon. I believe you will be impressed.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Funny you should mention it, I've already mentioned to Headliner who will actually be Dave Meltzer quite soon. I believe you will be impressed.


Awesomeness.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> Shelton Benjamin - Diesel


..The fuck...

:lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Otacon said:


> Hi.


Otacon, u go bak 2 Mexiko yet? :$

We rebulls runnin' dis hood.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It sucks that only a handfull of people will get every single joke in that. I laughed out loud like 10 times.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What is all this comparing posters to wrestlers thing?*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I picked up on most of them I think.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Otacon, u go bak 2 Mexiko yet? :$
> 
> We rebulls runnin' dis hood.


Yeah. But even though I'm an American citizen I tried my luck and jumped over the fence back to the US of A. Piece-o-cake.

And ya we ballin'


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I picked up on most of them I think.


I got all of them I think. Legend as Davey Richards and the first admin swerve made me laugh the most.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *What is all this comparing posters to wrestlers thing?*


A hilaroius BTB Mr. Monty mad, I'm Ashley :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *What is all this comparing posters to wrestlers thing?*


Earlier today we were talking about making a BTB with WF members. You were already pwritten to be in the women's division, along with Lady B and Brye.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Otacon said:


> Hi.


wuv wu wernie :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I got all of them I think. Legend as Davey Richards and the first admin swerve made me laugh the most.


What is love made me laugh the most because I didn't expect that. That and CM MVP Weedman.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Otacon said:


> Yeah. But even though I'm an American citizen I tried my luck and jumped over the fence back to the US of A. Piece-o-cake.
> 
> And ya we ballin'


Glad 2 hear you had a good week off homie. Cake too? :hb 

Yeh. We B BALLIN' til we die.

MSN 2 ketchup? kthx.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Aslong as I get a title, Im happy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Brye, be proud of that!  Ashley is cool by me 

Derek, please don't tell me I'm Melina. :faint:*


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

MrMonty said:


> wuv wu wernie :$


No, I'm only tits and ass to you.:no:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Everybody!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Brye, be proud of that!  Ashley is cool by me
> 
> Derek, please don't tell me I'm Melina. :faint:*


I want to be Kelly Kelly or Maryse if I can’t be Jonathan Coachman. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Brye, be proud of that!  Ashley is cool by me *
> 
> *Derek, please don't tell me I'm Melina. :faint:*


 
Im proud  :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hey Everybody!


*Howdy McQueen  Hope all is well.*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I am actually surprised I was actually involved that BTB.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I (Ric Flair) lost to Holt (Human Tornado) and his balls of steel. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Legend as Davey Richards is pretty funny but if you going for the whole copy cat gimmick no one blatently rips off Japanese Wrestler's more than B Boy. :lmao

What's shakin Sabrina, I can't complain. Its Wrestlemania weekend my official wrestling fan geek holiday.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: There were at least 12 people who had planned storylines on the spot that couldn't be included simply because of length restraints, wanted to keep it readable. Many a plan in the pipeline


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It's gay that I got banned in the first episode.




:sad:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: There were at least 12 people who had planned storylines on the spot that couldn't be included simply because of length restraints, wanted to keep it readable. Many a plan in the pipeline


And me and Rajah was actually more important than others? I

I guess it did make an impact.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel really should of been Jimmy Wang Yang:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Diesel really should of been Jimmy Wang Yang:lmao


:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> What's shakin Sabrina, I can't complain. Its Wrestlemania weekend my official wrestling fan geek holiday.


*Been better... but everything will be ok. Just some personal issues. 

Hey I'm glad you're looking forward to WM. I'm gonna watch it as well. It's the only PPV I watch.*


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> MSN 2 ketchup? kthx.


Gladly but my asshole side said "Tell him later. LATER, LATER.".


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> It's gay that I got banned in the first episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can be part of the REJOINER STABLE!!!!!!!!!!! :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mr.Monty, I really hope you continue with that. Probably the funniest thing I've read since Delfin did that fake article on Wrestlers and advertising.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That's so me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Been better... but everything will be ok. Just some personal issues.
> 
> Hey I'm glad you're looking forward to WM. I'm gonna watch it as well. It's the only PPV I watch.*


Same here pretty much but I am guilty of buying Royal Rumble this year and I was really pleased with that purchase. I hardly ever get to see wrestling live anymore due to my schedule but I always make an effort to watch 'Mania live, haven't missed one live since 2002.

Sorry about the personal stuff hope everything is good again soon.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I really hope so too. I love it


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Otacon said:


> Gladly but my asshole side said "Tell him later. LATER, LATER.".


If you let your ass speak for you, all of your words are going to sound like shit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> That's so me.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> That's so me.


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> It's gay that I got banned in the first episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I enjoyed that part. You'll be back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Diesel is ya boy! Yeehahhhh.

Now you just need a Jamie Noble and you can be in a ******* stable or Jung Dragons reunion. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> You can be part of the REJOINER STABLE!!!!!!!!!!! :hb













The ratings will drop severely if I'm not unbanned by next episode.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Diesel is ya boy! Yeehahhhh.
> 
> Now you just need a Jamie Noble and you can be in a ******* stable or Jung Dragons reunion. :lmao


Why not make will94 Jaime Noble, isn't he a *******?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If that Austin/Coach segment was any better...wait it couldn't have been any better.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> The ratings will drop severely if I'm not unbanned by next episode.


You're Umaga. Nobody cares.











> If that Austin/Coach segment was any better...wait it couldn't have been any better.


Coach = God among men. Best selling of the Stunner EVER.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It's also gay that WCW will get all my mic time.


:$


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> If you let your ass speak for you, all of your words are going to sound like shit.


Tell Brangelina I said "Sup".


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Same here pretty much but I am guilty of buying Royal Rumble this year and I was really pleased with that purchase. I hardly ever get to see wrestling live anymore due to my schedule but I always make an effort to watch 'Mania live, haven't missed one live since 2002.
> 
> Sorry about the personal stuff hope everything is good again soon.


*Thanks. It'll be ok. Just wanted to talk to my mom who I have never met *well I've met her of course..being born and all. But I haven't seen her since I was a toddler and I don't remember her at all* today and she shot me down. It was the only thing I wanted for my birthday. It's a long story though. Long and complicated.*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Time to go, bye.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> It's also gay that WCW will get all my mic time.
> 
> 
> :$


A. My mic skills > Yours

B. If you don't like it, I'll go manage someone else to greatness and you can go to heat.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> You're Umaga. Nobody cares.


stfu, you should be Todd Grisam.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> A. My mic skills > Yours
> 
> B. If you don't like it, I'll go manage someone else to greatness and you can go to heat.


stfu, I'll get Vince to manage me. Like he is in WWE right now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Thanks. It'll be ok. Just wanted to talk to my mom who I have never met *well I've met her of course..being born and all. But I haven't seen her since I was a toddler and I don't remember her at all* today and she shot me down. It was the only thing I wanted for my birthday. It's a long story though. Long and complicated.*


Oh, Sorry to hear about all that but..

:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Otacon said:


> Tell Brangelina I said "Sup".


Tell your padres and hombres and churros I wish them luck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There needs to be a John Cena. Someone people either love or HATE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner should be Brian Gerwertz


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> There needs to be a John Cena. Someone people either love or HATE.


Should of been me, to be honest.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> There needs to be a John Cena. Someone people either love or HATE.


That could be almost any mod.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> stfu, you should be Todd Grisam.


:cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: 

Todd Grisham is the biggest pile of shit on the WWE Roster. HELL Ashley > Todd Grisham. Fucking Emo, I hate Todd Grisham and Grisham fans so much.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:
> 
> Todd Grisham is the biggest pile of shit on the WWE Roster. HELL Ashley > Todd Grisham. Fucking Emo, I hate Todd Grisham and Grisham fans so much.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Tell your padres and hombres and churros I wish them luck.


bannin u a week 4 bein a rasist.

Truth: I'm enjoying a bottle of Gatorade Fierce grape flavored and Chile Picante Corn Nuts. And some David sunflower seeds. Thought I'd let you all know this.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:
> 
> Todd Grisham is the biggest pile of shit on the WWE Roster. HELL Ashley > Todd Grisham. Fucking Emo, I hate Todd Grisham and Grisham fans so much.


:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Oh, Sorry to hear about all that but..
> 
> :hb :hb :hb


*Thanks *


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just updated my avatar. :agree:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Otacon said:


> bannin u a week 4 bein a rasist.
> 
> Truth: I'm enjoying a bottle of Gatorade Fierce grape flavored and Chile Picante Corn Nuts. And some David sunflower seeds. Thought I'd let you all know this.


i did my time, yo. I'm a new man now. I aint no rasisst bigot. u callin me a brangelina so I b callin out your road doggs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Just updated my avatar. :agree:


 

I sent you that awesome avatar


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I don't speak ebonics so I have no idea what was going on in the post above mine.

EDIT: Damn you Brye! :cuss:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I could watch HBK Superkick Cena over and over again just for the crowd reaction. The WWE should go to Chicago every week.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen, if it makes you feel any better, it was my suggestion that Brye would be Ashley.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> i did my time, yo. I'm a new man now. I aint no rasisst bigot. u callin me a brangelina so I b callin out your road doggs.


awwwh shnapz!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> McQueen, if it makes you feel any better, it was my suggestion that Brye would be Ashley.


 :lmao I think its really funny though

Im loggin off now. Later


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

later Brye.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> McQueen, if it makes you feel any better, it was my suggestion that Brye would be Ashley.


Ahh I'll just take it out on him on MSN sometime :lmao

I guess in Brye's case you are what you love.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to know what the PPV schedule will be.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

HOTT + PWNED


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The best part about Hornswoggle doing the Lepreton Bomb was him actually doing Jeff's stupid hand movements with it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Derek_2k4, jobbin to Robin?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Derek_2k4, jobbin to Robin?


what?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> what?


Oh Humbug... Even I got the joke.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish Monty listened to Headliner's booking suggestions.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I wish Monty listened to Headliner's booking suggestions.


Being an Outsider would rule, but I can live with AAE.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> what?


Teasing you cause of your user title, I saw an opportunity to make a rhyme.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh. No, I'm not jobbin' to Robin. I don't ever really remember my Usertitle, I never really look at them.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I wish Monty listened to Headliner's booking suggestions.


Have patience, young padawan


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

rdlviper should be Linda Mcmahon. He has power, but doesn't show up too often to use it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoiler



Me as Austin, and WCW & AMP being the Outsiders would so own. We could do it just like WCW did it. But instead of Hogan turning heel and forming the nWo with them, I would.


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I like this idea


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Caligula said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



wtf


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^gtfo Todd



WCW4Life said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea





Spoiler



Naturally, we would have a lot of creative control too.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Derek_2k4, jobbin to Robin?


Are you calling me a teenage homosexual?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> ^gtfo Todd
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



:cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> ^gtfo Todd
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



:no:



Redundant spoiler tags ftw


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Are you calling me a teenage homosexual?


Holt not knowing you personally I can't confirm this but i'm under the impression you are far from being a white teenage boy wearing tight green daisy dukes hanging out with a grown man playing dress up all the time.

It was just a joke about Derek's "will job to batman" usertitle and a poor one at that.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Did a quick search on YouTube for videos from the high school I went to, and I came up with this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlA70q1barM

Interesting video, I wasn't at Free State at the time this took place, but it's still fun to watch.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-I can't believe so many people thought Brye was a girl.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

truth - first post of hte night in this thread.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

gtg peace


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- New usertitle to solve that problem. Im still here :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just noticed Mike is a mod now.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Brye is a dude? :shocked:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Evo said:


> Brye is a dude? :shocked:


Your not the first person to say that tonight :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn. I need to be more original...

ill get bak 2 u k?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT MENTIONED!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Trying to figure out how to get PSone games on the PSP (ones that I own of course). :side:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Went out earlier and got some new sneakers.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I GOT MENTIONED!!!!!!!


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- requested a username modification :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- requested a username modification :$


*what did you request?*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *what did you request?*


Brian


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Brian


*ahhh Mr Brye would have worked too *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There needs to be like a 100 gig PSP memory card, seriously.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *ahhh Mr Brye would have worked too *


I didn't really think it through, I just wanna be known as a guy . Im logging off now for good.

Later


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Lame. You should keep it Brye. It could be a running joke.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> There needs to be like a 100 gig PSP memory card, seriously.


Sounds unlikely. I think the biggest is 4 gig


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Sounds unlikely. I think the biggest is 4 gig


I think there's a 6 gig in the works.


----------



## the main event (Jun 23, 2006)

truth: i'm so bored.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Proof that all Todd Grisham fans are emos. Look at this guys favorite wrestlers list.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141176-emo.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I think there's a 6 gig in the works.


I have a 1 gig.


:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I have a 1 gig.
> 
> 
> :sad:


I have a 2 and a 512. The PSOne games are like a half a gig each.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Bye-Bye Mark Henry sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

About to watch Survivor Series '02.



Hoping NWO '01 comes in the mail tomorrow


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Brye said:


> I didn't really think it through, I just wanna be known as a guy . Im logging off now for good.
> 
> Later


It's not that bad. People thought that I was a girl, and I turned out ******* fine. It's ok.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- All the old Ninja Turtles games for the NES/SNES/Sega/Arcade ruled.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NBA JAM for SNES >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ALL


THE SEATTLE SUPER SONICS~~!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> NBA JAM for SNES >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ALL
> 
> 
> THE SEATTLE SUPER SONICS~~!!!!!!!!


HE'S ON FIRE~!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I loved NBA JAM.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NBA Jam? Is that the game where you could do like a triple front flip dunk from the 3 point line?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Thought so. Fuckin' wicked. :lmao

The most intense 2 on 2 basketball game EVER.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bill Clinton was a hidden character. I'm not even joking.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

How the hell do you unlock him?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Clinton and Pippen. Quite the combo.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^nice hotlink


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/332091-main-event-wm-23-revealed.html

I just ruined his life.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bleh


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Clinton sucks at 3 pointers:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

His dunk should be all the way up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad i got Scott Steiners debut on DVD.


:hb


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> ^nice hotlink
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/332091-main-event-wm-23-revealed.html
> ...


*What would have been cooler is if the link you gave him brought him back to this thread and your link back to his thread.. It would be like a never ending cycle. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm glad i got Scott Steiners debut on DVD.
> 
> 
> :hb


SS 02?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Steiner...

:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Clinton's got gnarly defence.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *What would have been cooler is if the link you gave him brought him back to this thread and your link back to his thread.. It would be like a never ending cycle. *


You're so evil:shocked:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> SS 02?


Yeah. Great show overall.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Yeah. Great show overall.


I need to get it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You're so evil:shocked:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I almost bought the History of the WWE Championship today at Wal-mart for 20 bucks.

But I balked, and left it there. THere is only one copy left. I want it...but 20 bucks....:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I need to get it.


Yeah, worth the 10 bucks I paid. The womens hardcore match is great:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I almost bought the History of the WWE Championship today at Wal-mart for 20 bucks.
> 
> But I balked, and left it there. THere is only one copy left. I want it...but 20 bucks....:side:


It's a great buy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


>


Mini-swerve.:sad:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I own no WWE DVDs. I figure that WM17 or that DVD is a good choice for the first DVD to own.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is Vengeance '02 the rarest WWE DVD?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Monty presents WWF may be the best this to happen to this forum in ages


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320086324231&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting


Only one on ebay


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WTF is it so rare?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Monty presents WWF may be the best this to happen to this forum in ages


That's what they said about the invasion angle for the WWE...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who knows. I already have the main event on DVD.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Monty is going to be flooded with "Kan i be in the btb"?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The first Elimination Chamber is so awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Wait, Monty presents what?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320086324231&indexURL=1#ebayphotohosting
> 
> 
> Only one on ebay


It's rare because of it's region code.

DUH!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Shawn Michaels had some fucked up attire in the first EC that he never wore again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^True. I dont know WTF he was thinking.


WCW4Life said:


> Monty is going to be flooded with "Kan i be in the btb"?


Thats part of the reason for me telling Monty to take my name out of the thread title.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> It's rare because of it's region code.
> 
> DUH!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I was already included in it, and I didn't even ask. Hell, I didn't even know about it until a few hours ago.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I didn't get included in Monty's roster 

I should be Jack Bauer, except nobody plays Jack Bauer expect Jack Bauer :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMP I had an idea for you in that thread. Just look on the 6th page I think.

Someone really needs to remove his sig. Damn thing almost froze up my computer:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/137018-snap.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> AMP I had an idea for you in that thread. Just look on the 6th page I think.
> 
> Someone really needs to remove his sig. Damn thing almost froze up my computer:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/137018-snap.html


I have 25 posts per page so it won't be the 6th page. I'm still reading the first show.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I find the World Of Warcraft episode of South Park to be one of the funniest South Park's ever. Friggin' awesomeness, it is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The new nWo will = ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> -I also suggested AMP and WCW be like the outsiders. You know, making jokes and stuff.


Best. Idea. Ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is Armageddon '02 worth acquiring?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Is Armageddon '02 worth acquiring?


Benoit/Eddie is probably solid but the rest of the card looks meh. I remember HBK/HHH going like an hour with most of it being pretty boring (nothing like Austin/HHH).


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just noticed UFC 61 was released on DVD this week. I'm going to look for it on the weekend.

Truth - Watching this week's ECW currently.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

They went an hour?!?~?~?~?~?~?~?~?~?~?~?~?~?!!!!!!!!1


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> They went an hour?!?~?~?~?~?~?~?~?~?~?~?~?~?!!!!!!!!1


Meh, maybe not. According to wikipedia it was only 35 minutes. It just seemed like an hour. Maybe I'm thinking of another match between them.

Edit: Their HIAC went 47 minutes, that's probably what I was thinking of.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck their HIAC


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Fuck their HIAC


They've been involved in so many storylines together that they all seem to run together.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

HHH + HBK = Ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Not always


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Better than HHH + Steiner = :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Cal.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Is Armageddon '02 worth acquiring?


I loved HHH/HBK, so I say yes.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Monty's WWF is amazing!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Just ordered WM.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I'm hoping to order Wrestlemania.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

No matter how bad wrestlemaina ever looks on paper, 99% of the time the WWE pull out the goods - for that reasson alone I will always order Wrestlemania.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm ordering Mania tommorrow.

I'll order it every year.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I think this Wrestlemania will just have the right feel. They're going with a massive entrance way again this year and they've got some pretty good matches booked. I'm pretty sure everything will just fall into place and it'll be a damn good show. MITB is probably going to steal the show.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Sparki said:


> I think this Wrestlemania will just have the right feel. They're going with a massive entrance way again this year and they've got some pretty good matches booked. I'm pretty sure everything will just fall into place and it'll be a damn good show. *MITB is probably going to steal the show*.


Why, thank you!! :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I expect the MITB to be a showstealer as well and i'm actually starting to really garnish high hopes for Cena/HBK for the fact if anything both guys will bust there asses to make it the best match possible. i'm not sure what to expect for the Battle of the Billionaires but that might turn out to be entertaining as well (I mark for Umaga) but a lot of the rest of the card leave a lot to be desired on paper. Nevertheless getting together with friends for this WM and expecting to have a good time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sparki said:


> I think this Wrestlemania will just have the right feel. They're going with a massive entrance way again this year and they've got some pretty good matches booked. I'm pretty sure everything will just fall into place and it'll be a damn good show. MITB is probably going to steal the show.


You're still not ordering it though.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You're still not ordering it though.


I'm undecided again 

I get attracted to shiny stuff and the sort... and I read the pyro was going to be huge, so I might order


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've wasted £15, you should too. :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I never order it, because I'm never home to watch it. I haven't watched a PPV in a long time. As predictable as this one can get, what's the point of buying?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Mark out moment - Chris Benoit just did the Soccer AM wave goodbye!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> I never order it, because I'm never home to watch it. I haven't watched a PPV in a long time. As predictable as this one can get, what's the point of buying?


It's WM, the one and only show that's always worth ordering, well for me it is.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I never order it. If I do watch it, someone else gets it(for free on their pay tv, I'd have to pay), or I just download it.

Winners:
Cena
Taker
New Breed
Ashley
MVP
Money In The Bank: Edge or Kennedy

What else is there?


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've wasted £15, you should too. :side:


I probably will 

I splashed out £60 last night on a celebratory meal, drinks and club with my football team and our coach/teachers. What's another £15?

Speaking of last night...

Our head of PE, Kieran, and our coach, James, both started drinking early, so by the time we'd finished the meal and were walking to the pub, they were both pretty sloshed... out of no-where Kieran rugby tackles James and they both go crashing to the floor. Kieran ripped open a finger in the process and got blood all over his shirt... and James ripped open his jeans. It looked like they were 18 rather than 24 and 28, and expecting a kid in two weeks :lmao

Very fun night.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sparki said:


> I probably will
> 
> I splashed out £60 last night on a celebratory meal, drinks and club with my football team and our coach/teachers. What's another £15?
> 
> ...


lol drinking does crazy things to people.



King Placebo said:


> I never order it. If I do watch it, someone else gets it(for free on their pay tv, I'd have to pay), or I just download it.
> 
> Winners:
> Cena
> ...


WWE is always very predictable, why not just stop watching it all together?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I haven't watched a WWE show in months.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MITB said:


> Mark out moment - Chris Benoit just did the Soccer AM wave goodbye!!!!!!!!!!!


Carlito done it once! :agree:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> I haven't watched a WWE show in months.


Me either, I will check up on the results every now and then on WWE.com but the shows bore me now. Although I will be interested in the results of Mania. There is something in the back of my mind that is telling me that Taker might lose to Batista in an attempt to get him over.

:no: no-no man is not amused.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Good night guys have a good one.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Cya later Ben.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: My review history says I've read 56 stories in 3 months. Thats some impressive stuff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Just repped a load of people.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^ 

Truth: watching my sister play Halo 2 and looking up something to read. I suprised myself and read 3 stories yesterday. No wonder my eye hurt like hell last night. :$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Bored.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: hungry... 

**goes to find food.**


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I wonder how many people are just goin to buy a membership solely for 3,000 or 6,000 rep points.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

here


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: I wonder how many people are just goin to buy a membership solely for 3,000 or 6,000 rep points.


Que?

Man United better win today.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3855543-post27.html

:side:


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3855543-post27.html
> 
> :side:


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3855543-post27.html
> 
> :side:


:lmao

Monty presents WWF is greatness. Everyone should get in on the fun


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao
> 
> Monty presents WWF is greatness. Everyone should get in on the fun


Some of the things in there are really funny. The Khali line really made me laugh.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Sparki said:


> Some of the things in there are really funny. The Khali line really made me laugh.


Derek's line made me laugh out loud, hence why I have it in my sig


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth-So happy United won I could do that JBL dance


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - So glad Arsenal lost!  :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

j20 said:


> Truth-So happy United won I could do that JBL dance


HEY, Pyro has the exclusive rights to the texas two step


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I really gotta buy God Of War 1. It's only $20, and with my friend's employee discount and other 'not so legal' discounts, it'd be like $5 or so. Yet for some reason, whenever I go in to buy it, I either have no money or something else just came out that I have to buy it. Oh well, I'll hopefully get it soon.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Posted my first BTB show. It's my first show for like, ages.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll review it within the hour, DC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> HEY, Pyro has the exclusive rights to the texas two step


That's right, and I feel like dancin'.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* TMNT was dissapointing.

Shredder > The worthless bad guys used this time who nobody gave a fuck about.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I'll review it within the hour, DC.


Please, call me Peter.

And thankyou. Once i stop procastinating, you will be my top priority to review. It won't be done tonight as I am going out to a party but expect it tommorow or Monday.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

GTA IV is coming in October! GTA IV is coming in October!

Can't wait! 

BTW, hey guys. Sup? 

Truth ~ I'm reading some reviews on GameSpot.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: As I'm a lazy fuck, I've ordered to watch Wrestlemania on Sky Box Office at 10.00 AM on Monday. 

Only cost £14.95, worth it.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

[Jay-LK] said:


> GTA IV is coming in October! GTA IV is coming in October!
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> ...


It has to come out JUST as I start Uni... :no:
*
Edit:*

I'm pretty sure I can... but if I order WM... Can I record it as well? I've got Sky+


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* People quit aguing against my rant on independent media last week because my logic was airtight. Or they just don't care.

Probably the second one there actually.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh. Sux for you. 

Truth ~ I'm a bit surprised that the main character in the game might be an eastern European man.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I can't wait for GTA VI either.

http://spillmagasinet.blogg.no/images/gta4fake_1152523774.jpg

Looks brilliant.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I like how in certain places in the world College and University are thought of as something totally different in conversation.

Technically, I go to a University but I say I'm in college since that's what we call it. Damn soccer fans messing everything up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here, and still Brye


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Here, and still Brye


Did you shine my bling Tornahoe?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Did you shine my bling Tornahoe?


You bet, and I shined your pimp hat and cane


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

At wwe Backlash 2007...its going to happen...The Ultimate fantasy Team vs team match...










Team Sashley vs. Team Melina!

:agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Did you shine my bling Tornahoe?


How many Tornhoes do you plan on having?


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* People quit aguing against my rant on independent media last week because my logic was airtight. *Or they just don't care.*
> 
> Probably the second one there actually.


You did make some good points though, you shot down my possible answer


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> You did make some good points though, you shot down my possible answer


I don't blame you for enforcing it or anything since you're a mod and that's what you do.

I just don't like the rule. Plus, the only full ROH shows and other fed full shows I can find on other sites are in like 16 parts on rapidshare which sucks. If people did it here there would probably be smaller files.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

As many as possible,there's strength in numbers Headliner


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching TV


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

nvm.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mikeie™ said:


> nvm.


quoted the wrong post


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> As many as possible,there's strength in numbers Headliner


Gonna have a ring leader? I'm not sure if Brye is leadership worthy.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Spartanlax is such a phony asshole.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Carlito's dad assisted in the cover up of this man's murder in a WWC locker room by one of his friends.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Gonna have a ring leader? I'm not sure if Brye is leadership worthy.


Pfft, im trying to get Ally to be the head tornahoe. Aussie would be but she's not on much


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> *Pfft, im trying to get Ally to be the head tornahoe*. Aussie would be but she's not on much


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Some people say Jimmy Snuka murdered a woman and let Vince do the talking for him. There was actually an old newspaper article on it but I don't remember where I read it.

Surprisingly not many people have heard of those allegations.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^I heard of that. Pretty crazy.


Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Pfft, im trying to get Ally to be the head tornahoe. Aussie would be but she's not on much


I knew it. You're gonna have to get her away from Mike first.:side:


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I find it well weird when you turn up somewhere on the forum and see your name mentioned in the first post you see :$

Don't steal my Allyson  :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> WWE 24/7 MODE
> Combining the popular Season and General Manager modes from previous Smackdown vs Raw games, WWE 24/ Mode embraces the intensity of the Superstar lifestyle. Multiple character development options, stat tracking and career goals will guide players toward the ultimate achievement of becoming a legend.


Truth - This interests me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: I find it well weird when you turn up somewhere on the forum and see your name mentioned in the first post you see :$
> 
> Don't steal my Allyson  :$


:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I is going to eat my Lasagne. :hb


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: I find it well weird when you turn up somewhere on the forum and see your name mentioned in the first post you see :$
> *
> Don't steal my Allyson  :$*


No female can resist the undeniable charm of the HUMAN TORNADO. Don't get bitch slapped Mike, I don't want to but may have to


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: watching boy meets world.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Worst nightmare being realised 

Bitch-slapped! Surely you should be more scared of making me break into some ghetto talk again 

Surely my gimmick in Monty's thread would have the females swooning :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> No female can resist the undeniable charm of the HUMAN TORNADO. Don't get bitch slapped Mike, I don't want to but may have to


:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Spartanlax is such a phony asshole.


Fuck you, dude. I don't remember saying anything about PTK, at all. If I did, show me, and I'd gladly admit you're right, bottomline. Phony? Not at all. I'm the asshole? You randomly attack me when I haven't said or done anything to you, at all. So really, as I said, fuck you. 


> Truth: People quit aguing against my rant on independent media last week because my logic was airtight. Or they just don't care.
> 
> Probably the second one there actually.


Haha, I forgot to go back and give you more of a detailed answer on why I thought the way I did. I'll PM you later today.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Damn, a lot has changed since my last visit here.

Congrats on being modded, Mike, Holt, and Cide.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Worst nightmare being realised
> 
> Bitch-slapped! Surely you should be more scared of making me break into some ghetto talk again
> 
> Surely my gimmick in Monty's thread would have the females swooning :$


Do you want this?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sean, what's up, dude? Long time.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Haha, best pimp slap selling ever!

Holt, I gotta show you the Ruckus/Tornado dance off from JAPW's last even when it comes out on DVD. By far, the best dance off ever.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Sean, what's up, dude? Long time.


Hey John. Not much, you?

Truth: Listening to Nirvana.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll take the slap if I get to stay with Allyson :$

You could always take Sabrina or someone else...

Thanks Crossface


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Haha, best pimp slap selling ever!
> 
> Holt, I gotta show you the Ruckus/Tornado dance off from JAPW's last even when *it comes out on DVD*. By far, the best dance off ever.


Finally, the copy I have aint that good


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Wait, you've seen it already? Was it posted on YouTube or something? 'Cause I'd love to see it again right now.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Downer after drawing to Inverness today.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Crossface™ said:


> Hey John. Not much, you?
> 
> Truth: Listening to Nirvana.


Not much either. Just listening to some tunes. 

Truth - I'm going to try and finish GOW today.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/174569-tribute-hottest-wwe-diva-ever.html :no: brought back a thread thats 2-3 years old.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Downer Blair  I had Rangers on my accumulator and then they go and let in a late goal at home to ten men! I couldn't believe it! I had St Johnstone too though and they threw away their lead so it wasn't entirely Rangers fault.

I hope all is well besides the Gers


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I have arrived 


Truth - I saw Borat for the first time yesterday. Pretty funny.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - My 21st birthday is coming up very soon, only 12 days away.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Downer Blair  I had Rangers on my accumulator and then they go and let in a late goal at home to ten men! I couldn't believe it! I had St Johnstone too though and they threw away their lead so it wasn't entirely Rangers fault.
> 
> I hope all is well besides the Gers


Yeah. Exams in 4 weeks though.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/181532-jaime-koeppe-her-beatiful-ass-11.html again, but this time its a 4 month old thread.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* lol at _'Gene Kiniski vs Dory Funk Jr. (NWA '69)'_ being in the indy section in multimedia.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry about that Blair. I only have six weeks of school left ever now, it's so sad.

Derek's birthday is a week before mine and we both have big landmarks  Derek's looking forward to his more than me though 

EDIT: Super Smart Spart  How's it hanging? Long time, no see. 

I think you should offer to be Holt's ho to spare me from heartache


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm 16 in July.

:hb to Mike and Derek if I don't speak to you on the day.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish my MSN worked, I have never talked to KKUK on an instant messaging thing


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Blair.

I will sort out getting on AIM some time I promise Spart :$ This is just a fleeting visit whilst watching some football.

Ironically, I edited my last post FAO you Spart and then you replied direct underneath so I was too slow


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I wish my MSN worked, I have never talked to KKUK on an instant messaging thing


I don't think he has ever been on anyway .


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Sorry about that Blair. I only have six weeks of school left ever now, it's so sad.
> 
> Derek's birthday is a week before mine and we both have big landmarks  Derek's looking forward to his more than me though


Truth - Well it's the big 21. 

Truth - I'm looking forward to it because I have a basketball game that night. Then afterwards my teammates and I are going to celebrate my birthday. The other good thing is my cousin is coming to the game and she lives about an hour away from where my league is. I can't wait to see her, she's almost like a sister to me. 

BTW, thanks Blair.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Chris is awesome. Giving me a review when i didnt ask for one and he didn't need to. Chris = Ratings.

:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:hb to both Mike and Derek when they're Birthdays are. I'll try to get them gifts


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I wish my MSN worked, I have never talked to KKUK on an instant messaging thing


you probably done this a few times already but have you uninstalled it then went to the website and d/l the latest version?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> :hb to both Mike and Derek when they're Birthdays are. I'll try to get them gifts


Thanks Brian. 

Truth - The only bad thing is my brother won't be able to make it. He'll be up at college, and he's too far away anyway.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

You don't need to worry about gifts Brian 

Your birthday sounds like fun Derek and your bond with your cousin is cool and I'm glad you get to share the day with her. I should be having a fun few days as well by the sound of things 

And happy birthday to you in July Blair but I'm sure we'll speak before then 

If Watford hold out another ten minutes, I'll go f*cking mental


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> You don't need to worry about gifts Brian
> 
> Your birthday sounds like fun Derek and your bond with your cousin is cool and I'm glad you get to share the day with her. I should be having a fun few days as well by the sound of things
> 
> ...


Mike I have to get you one, I told you I would . You get me about 7 a few months ago


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: congrats to KingKurt UK on becoming a mod.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Eating choclate. :yum:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> you probably done this a few times already but have you uninstalled it then went to the website and d/l the latest version?


Yeah, tried it. Bethany sent me a PM on how to fix it, but for some reason, I never tried it. Now I gotta go searching through my PMs to find it.

I get so many PMs a day, it's annoying. I usually have to clear my inbox once every week and a half, because it reached the 1,000 mark. Honestly, I have no idea why, either.

Oh, and Pete, your review is up. Solid show, some stuff I really liked and some stuff I wanted to punch your face off for (basically the ending of the show)


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> You don't need to worry about gifts Brian
> 
> Your birthday sounds like fun Derek and your bond with your cousin is cool and I'm glad you get to share the day with her. I should be having a fun few days as well by the sound of things
> 
> ...


What are you doing for your birthday?

Truth - I'm working on a paper right now, I'm almost done and then I can just relax for the rest of the day.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Jeff and thanks Brian. You don't have to do anything for me Brian  You got me plenty too.

Truth: Going off in about five minutes, either in a state of total, disbelieving ecstasy or so close but yet so far disappointment.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Hopefully it's in a total state of ecstasy ! AND GET AIM! It takes like three minutes!


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm here


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello world and all his inhabitants!


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: The day before I'm going to a big football match. On the day I have an Oral exam so I'll have to go to school. Then after though I might try to arrange going greyhound racing with my friends because I have no money and that's free if you go in the afternoon  Then in the evening I have a meal at my fave restaurant with my family and then the day after me, my brother and my cousin might miss a day off school to go to a theme park.

EDIT:

Hey Tony 

LOL Spart. I was speaking emotional


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Posted my unpopular opinions in the WrestleMania thread.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm heading out now.

Bye Mike, Derek, Spart, Byre and whoever else is here now.

EDIT - And Tony.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Jericoholic, forgot to PM our World Cup team, but just be ready to enter a match against Team Oceania. Not sure who's being used against them yet, because we're gonna be losing a teammate soon (TakersNo1Fan is trying to cheat, caught him red handed).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> hello world and all his inhabitants!


Hi Tony, sup?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Chris. First, what the hell is your AIM? PM me if you need to. There are some things i need to talk to you about, booking wise and such. Second, dont read too much into the end of the show, Chris. That is all i am saying.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Chelsea have scored in the last minute


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Chris. First, what the hell is your AIM? PM me if you need to. There are some things i need to talk to you about, booking wise and such. *Second, dont read too much into the end of the show, Chris. That is all i am saying*.


That's all I needed to hear...err, read. It just started to follow the pattern of the usual storyline everyone uses, and I know you're better than that.

And my AIM is DesertEagle313. I'll be on for the next 20 minutes before I head off.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Holy crap, I just want to cry! I got called downstairs so ran and I knew when I got back they would have scored, I just knew it. Damn Chelsea!

Keep well everyone and speak later!

EDIT:
Later too Blair


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Haha, I forgot to go back and give you more of a detailed answer on why I thought the way I did. I'll PM you later today.


Actually I know I'm a bit late on this post but don't concern yourself with it Lax. It's really no big deal.

*Truth:* I was about to do something and totally forgot what it was. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Holy crap, I just want to cry! I got called downstairs so ran and I knew when I got back they would have scored, I just knew it. Damn Chelsea!
> 
> Keep well everyone and speak later!


Bye Mike


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I HATE CHELSEA!


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

What an up and down day! First it looked like we had blown it only to come back and win, then it looked like we were going to end up extending the lead, and now it's back to square one! Crazy!

Big morale boost for them though to win this. Great performance by the Hornets 

Bye <3

EDIT: Watford will beat them in the cup final though


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

So do i.

You had a good chance to score aswell, what a shame 

EDIT: Bye Mike


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Actually I know I'm a bit late on this post but don't concern yourself with it Lax. It's really no big deal.


Meh, I might do it anyway, just to better explain where the rule came from, and then to hear more on your argument against it. Debating with you is fun.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Watford are so unlucky, Chelsea are just flukey.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok if you want to go for it feel free. I might not be able to get back to you immediately though.

*Truth:* My cousin and cousin in-law (I guess) went to Detroit to see the 2 ROH shows and an AIW show. But they told me they might not even go to WM.

Seriously, how the fuck can you go all the way from PA to Detroit to see wrestling on WM weekend and not go to the biggest show of the year? I'm sure the ROH shows will be better wrestling wise, but it's Wrestlemania man. WRESTLEMANIA!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - SHOWED UP!!!1!!!!1!!!!111!!!!!1111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - SHOWED UP!!!1!!!!1!!!!111!!!!!1111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


*!*

*Truth:* About to make either a sandwich or a hot pocket.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ben, would you of loved me if Watford drew?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Ok if you want to go for it feel free. I might not be able to get back to you immediately though.
> 
> *Truth:* My cousin and cousin in-law (I guess) went to Detroit to see the 2 ROH shows and an AIW show. But they told me they might not even go to WM.
> 
> Seriously, how the fuck can you go all the way from PA to Detroit to see wrestling on WM weekend and not go to the biggest show of the year? I'm sure the ROH shows will be better wrestling wise, but it's Wrestlemania man. WRESTLEMANIA!!!!


Dude, I'd rather go to one WrestleMania and skip a years worth of ROH shows. ROH is amazing and my one real love in pro wrestling (aside from HBK), but WrestleMania is fucking WrestleMania. I cannot wait to go to my first one live, although it could be a couple of years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Ben, would you of loved me if Watford drew?


I'd have loved Watford.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Truth - SHOWED UP!!!1!!!!1!!!!111!!!!!1111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Jax?

Truth: Just awoke.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : i always knew something about TakersNO1fan was fishy, now we saw it ourselves.

Truth : Chelsea suck donkey balls, major league donkey balls


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Chelsea are ghey.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jax?


Got it in one.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Role Model again.*


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Dude, I'd rather go to one WrestleMania and skip a years worth of ROH shows. ROH is amazing and my one real love in pro wrestling (aside from HBK), but WrestleMania is fucking WrestleMania. I cannot wait to go to my first one live, although it could be a couple of years.


I'm hoping to go next year. By then I'll have a nicer car that can make the drive to Florida, and I'll be 21 so I can party during the weekend.

Plus, it's Florida so the weather will rule and the stadium is huge.

*Truth:* WCW World War 3 1995 is my only live PPV experience.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Logging off now. later


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Chelsea are ghey.


:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Role Model again.*


*LAME*


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

IM ON THE CASE... I REPPED TWO PPL LETS TRY SOME MORE THE NEXT PERSON TO POST (UNLESS REPPED) WILL BE REPPED.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Logging off now. later


Give my regards to your husband.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> I'm hoping to go next year. By then I'll have a nicer car that can make the drive to Florida, and I'll be 21 so I can party during the weekend.
> 
> Plus, it's Florida so the weather will rule and the stadium is huge.
> 
> *Truth:* WCW World War 3 1995 is my only live PPV experience.


Where was that located? I went to a World War 3 but don't remember what year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Give my regards to your husband.


Will do :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Give my regards to your husband.


:lmao


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

My sister thought that RM'S pic was me... loser.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMP, did you see the Hero/Kingston match I sent you, yet?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Where was that located? I went to a World War 3 but don't remember what year.


Norfolk VA. 96 was also in Norfolk too I believe.

Randy Savage won the battle royal in 1995 and the title. Which is also the only major title change I've ever seen. 

Unless you regard Harvey Wippleman winning the women's title as something big because I saw that too.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady B said:


> My sister thought that RM'S pic was me... loser.


:shocked:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> My sister thought that RM'S pic was me... loser.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone else think this is ridiculous? ****** in the nosebleeds can't even see the ring. :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Norfolk VA. 96 was also in Norfolk too I believe.
> 
> Randy Savage won the battle royal in 1995 and the title. Which is also the only major title change I've ever seen.
> 
> Unless you regard Harvey Wippleman winning the women's title as something big because I saw that too.


Damn, I went to the one in Norfolk but if they were both in Norfolk then I still don't remember which one it was. I'm about to look up full results and maybe it will jog my memory.

To Lax, not yet, haven't found the time. I plan on watching it either tomorrow or sometime this week.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> My sister thought that RM'S pic was me... loser.


Truth - Wow, your sister really needs glasses because it seems to me that she has no idea what you look like. 

Edit - RM's pic? His avatar or his banner?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- My Sister is actually going blind. No Joke.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Anyone else think this is ridiculous? ****** in the nosebleeds can't even see the ring. :no:


:shocked:

What show was that?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Role Model said:


> :shocked:
> 
> What show was that?


3.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Truth- My Sister is actually going blind. No Joke.


Seems like it, sorry to hear that Bethany.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

brb darlings, btw Ben chk ur rep. lololol text message typing


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :shocked:
> 
> What show was that?


WM3, I believe.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Anyone else think this is ridiculous? ****** in the nosebleeds can't even see the ring. :no:


I've thought the same thing many times. Like the people in the back row must have been pissed when they got there and realized how shitty their seats were.

Look at the people on the floor too. It's totally flat and the last row looks about 40-50 rows deep. They wouldn't be able to see shit with that many people directly ahead of them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

To Delfin, I was at WW3 95 as well. I remember because Badd vs. Page was the opening match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's fucking crazy, if you were at the back you might as well not even be there.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm predicting that WM 23 will have a larger attendance than WM 3.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> To Delfin, I was at WW3 95 as well. I remember because Badd vs. Page was the opening match.


It's a small world after all 

Dude, if you remember Macho Man giving a promo on a small stage with Mean Gene and some annoying kid yelling 'Macho sucks', that was me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> It's a small world after all
> 
> Dude, if you remember Macho Man giving a promo on a small stage with Mean Gene and some annoying kid yelling 'Macho sucks', that was me.


:lmao

Not a Macho fan?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Macho Man was my favorite wrestler in 1995.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> Not a Macho fan?


I don't know why I was hating on him so much at the time honestly. I never really got into Macho Man though, even to this day.

I guess being crazy enough to make a rap album gave him a little less hate in my book though. I love it when wrestlers do retarded shit like that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Macho Man would have been as big as Hogan if it weren't for Hogan messing that up.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'd mark out if someone uploaded Macho Man's rap album to File Exchange or Wrestling Multimedia.

_Hot diggity damn Hulk you set it off 
Used to be hard, Hulk 
Now you done turned soft 
Doin' telephone commercials I seen ya 
Dancin' in tights as a ballerina 
I knew all along you had those tendencies 
Cause you been runnin' from Macho like I got a disease 
Dude, please, your PPV event was a joke 
You're avoiding Randy Savage cause ya know you'll get smoked _


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- Macho Man would have been as big as Hogan if it weren't for Hogan messing that up.


I cant believe Vince allowed that to happen. Well, I guess its believeable.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* EmperorDC17

Doubt anyone is interested but this is my AIM.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I cant believe Vince allowed that to happen. Well, I guess its believeable.


Why not? It's not the only time Hogan did something like that.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ones back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Why not? It's not the only time Hogan did something like that.


True. Hogan had Vince in his back pocket. Seems like every decade someone has Vince in their back pocket.

80's/early 90's=Hogan
90's=Clique
00's=HHH?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

One is off to eat Pizza and watch 24.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


Japan four. Duh.

*Truth:* I've won money the last 6 times I played cards. The people I play with have been easy money lately.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> True. Hogan had Vince in his back pocket. Seems like every decade someone has Vince in their back pocket.
> 
> 80's/early 90's=Hogan
> 90's=Clique
> 00's=HHH?


Pretty much. Triple H has more influence over him then anyone now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm pumped for 'Mania tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm pumped for 'Mania tomorrow.


You might be the only one.

I've ordered it, yet still I don't care.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

One says goodbye to one then 


One ordered an Indian, couldn't be arsed to cook


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm pumped.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm pumped.


:hb


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'm more pumped for the Final Four than Mania :agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth: Since this site is going to be fucked all day and night tomorrow because of about 600 additional leechers coming to the boards, make sure you get your download of WM somewhere else if you need it.

Leech off True Wrestling Empire, they are the first site to get it on NSV on muliple hosts.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm pumped for MITB and Cena/HBK. Plus, it's WrestleMania. I don't know how any wrestling fan can't be excited for WrestleMania.

EDIT- yeah, TrueWrestlingEmpire is friggin' amazing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :hb


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I was pumped when Watford were nil nil with Chelsea.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I'm more pumped for the Final Four than Mania :agree:


Im more pumped for UFC 69 :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm pumped for MITB and Cena/HBK. Plus, it's WrestleMania. I don't know how any wrestling fan can't be excited for WrestleMania.
> 
> EDIT- yeah, TrueWrestlingEmpire is friggin' amazing.


Although I totally agree about that site, don't advertise please. 

I guess I'm sort of pumped, I'm just not expecting it to be a very good show.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Everyone's pumped for one thing, or another. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Im more pumped for UFC 69 :agree:


http://www.mmaforum.com/


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Im more pumped for UFC 69 :agree:


That event as well  it just not excited about Mania for some reason maybe I'll be more excited tomorrow.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im back, and Im pumped for WM


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Although I totally agree about that site, don't advertise please.
> 
> I guess I'm sort of pumped, I'm just not expecting it to be a very good show.


Yeeeah, my bad, I just remembered it's a forum. Considering I only go there to get their media, I forgot completely, and thought of it as some site you can just go to to watch wrestling (like YouTube or something). My bad, RM.

Yeah, I'm not expecting anything too good either...all I know is that it's WM, and nothing beats the WM atmosphere.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm actually not really looking forward to UFC 69, at all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'm actually not really looking forward to UFC 69, at all.


I'm not either, I really don't think much of the card at all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I still need to order some UFC DVDs


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Did this place die for a bit for anyone else?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- I still need to order some ROH DVDs


Fixed


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Kendall Grove is fighting at UFC 69, that's all I need to know.

But yeah, It's a weak card in terms of star power. Matt Serra in the Main Event? :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Fixed


You and McQueen want me to get ROH stuff, John wants me to get UFC stuff. Anyone wanna fork over about 110$ ?


Edit: Yeah John, it died a bit for me too


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TNA > UFC





:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> You and McQueen want me to get ROH stuff, John wants me to get UFC stuff. *Anyone wanna fork over about 110$* ?


Not at all but ROH > UFC :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> TNA > UFC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even you believe that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Did this place die for a bit for anyone else?


ya. Database error.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I am so knackered


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ya. Database error.


Damn those errors. Damn them. :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Kendall Grove is fighting at UFC 69, that's all I need to know.
> 
> But yeah, It's a weak card in terms of star power. Matt Serra in the Main Event? :no:


There are no real stars on the card besides GSP, but I still like all the other fights


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Not even you believe that.


I'd rather watch TNA than UFC.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'd rather watch TNA than UFC.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> There are no real stars on the card besides GSP, but I still like all the other fights


Yeah, it's a very solid card and should be an awesome show. I still don't like that Serra is in the main event and I hope GSP destroys him in like 10 seconds.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'd rather watch TNA than UFC.


Depends on what happened in the episode of TNA. If Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin had a 60 minute Ultimate X match I'd agree. if not, I'd rather watch UFC


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'd probaly watch more UFC if Rampage wins the title from Chuck in the near future.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I'd probaly watch more UFC if Rampage wins the title from Chuck on May 26th


Fixed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope there is a new episode of Monty's show today.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Fixed


I didn't know it was confirmed.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Going to the DSW show here in about 3 hours. Should be a good show, the announced card includes:
*DSW Tag Title Match: *Team Elite (Knox/Neikirk) vs. Majors Brothers
*Match 1 in Best-of-7 Series:* Ryan O' Reily vs. Bradley Jay
John Bolen/Shawn Osborne vs. Freakin' Deacon/G-Rilla
Angel Williams vs. Shantelle
Sonny Siaki vs. Eric Perez


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> I didn't know it was confirmed.


Oh hells yeah.

To Cali, I concur.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-Some of those members/gimmicks on the WF BTB roster are definitely getting switched around. (Besides the people who are getting added)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Truth-Some of those members/gimmicks on the WF BTB roster are definitely getting switched around. (Besides the people who are getting added)


I still want my Outsiders gimmick with WCW. That = Ratings


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

will94, PLEASE tell me how Knox's lariat looks, I keep hearing it's amazing, almost to the level of Stan Hansen. If that's true, Knox moved up a notch in my book.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I still want my Outsiders gimmick with WCW. That = Ratings


:agree:


We had alot of ideas going around on MSN last night. Freaking hilarious.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :agree:
> 
> 
> We had alot of ideas going around on MSN last night. Freaking hilarious.


:lmao I think I know what your talking about there


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HOF ceremony tonight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> HOF ceremony tonight.


Is it televised? Oh who am I kidding, I won't be watching.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Midnight on USA network


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Spartanlax said:


> will94, PLEASE tell me how Knox's lariat looks, I keep hearing it's amazing, almost to the level of Stan Hansen. If that's true, Knox moved up a notch in my book.


Will do. I'll try and get a video of it for ya tonight if he does it.

Headliner, I know someone mentioned adding me as Jamie Noble to the WF BTB last night....PLEASE don't do that lol, if anything, I'd wanna be an AJ Styles gimmick lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- My gimmick is that Im Ashley :$. I think I got it worst


:lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Still the Hardcore Champ!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Brye said:


> Truth- My gimmick is that Im Ashley :$. I think I got it worst
> 
> 
> :lmao


Well, that's karma for being an Ashley worshiper lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Well, that's karma for being an Ashley worshiper lol.


lol, yeah I dont really mind it, because its all good fun. I laughed at the way they used me


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> Will do. I'll try and get a video of it for ya tonight if he does it.
> 
> Headliner, I know someone mentioned adding me as Jamie Noble to the WF BTB last night....PLEASE don't do that lol, if anything, I'd wanna be an AJ Styles gimmick lol.


lol cool.

The thing is, not all people will have a gimmick. Some people might just be "themselves" like in KK_UK's case.

For the people who have gimmicks, some of the gimmicks might actually resemble themselves. Like AMP and WCW being like the outsiders. It makes sense since they make jokes & stuff like that.

Pyro/JBL was a givin.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> lol cool.
> 
> The thing is, not all people will have a gimmick. Some people might just be "themselves" like in KK_UK's case.
> 
> ...


my gimmick was obvious too. Except instead of being an Ashley fan, I am her


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I went to see Blades of Glory today. It was much better then I thought it was going to be. I even put it above Talladega Nights.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'll be a retired Trish Stratus so I don't have to do anything *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - I went to see Blades of Glory today. It was much better then I thought it was going to be. I even put it above Talladega Nights.


I'm most likely going to see that next week. Heard nothing but good things thus far.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'll be a retired Trish Stratus so I don't have to do anything *


Have fun in retirement 

Hey Sabrina


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3844997-post5.html

Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Have fun in retirement
> 
> Hey Sabrina


*If you change your name to Mr B everyone would think you and Lady B are a couple *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'll be a retired Trish Stratus so I don't have to do anything *


You're going to be in:angry: We might introduce the womens and tag division next time.


Brye said:


> my gimmick was obvious too. Except instead of being an Ashley fan, I am her


Not my fault.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You're going to be in:angry: We might introduce the womens and tag division next time.
> 
> *Not my fault*.


Like I said, I think its funny. I don't mind


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> You're going to be in:angry: We might introduce the womens and *tag division* next time.
> 
> Not my fault.


Just have WCW and I destroy everyone. That = Ratings


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back whats up?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: 1 more day till WM & Opening Season (baseball)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Just have WCW and I destroy everyone. That = Ratings


:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *If you change your name to Mr B everyone would think you and Lady B are a couple *


:lmao

Im sticking either Brian or Mr. Brye


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Bubba T should be Shelton Benjamin :agree:


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: I am leaving to go to Florida in a little while.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Just have WCW and I destroy everyone. That = Ratings


Yea you guys are definitely going to play a good part in this.

I already got some ideas for tag teams.

The only thing I hate about this is, some people might not want their name in it. Which is cool, although it would sort of suck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea you guys are definitely going to play a good part in this.
> 
> I already got some ideas for tag teams.
> 
> The only thing I hate about this is, some people might not want their name in it. Which is cool, although it would sort of suck.


Nah, you need to offend more people.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Bubba T should be Shelton Benjamin :agree:


You want Bubba to job on Heat?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Bubba T should be Shelton Benjamin :agree:


That spot, is already taken. 

It would have been so much cooler if I was Jimmy Wang Yang. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea you guys are definitely going to play a good part in this.
> 
> I already got some ideas for tag teams.
> 
> The only thing I hate about this is, some people might not want their name in it. Which is cool, although it would sort of suck.


Screw those people. It's all in fun. Anyone who takes it serious has a problem. It's a spoof on yourself, if you can't make fun of yourself, who can you make fun of?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* My lawn darts record over the past week is 4-14. My partners have been sucking though I should really be around .500

*Truth:* Lawn darts pwn


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: I am leaving to go to Florida in a little while.


For spring break I am guessing.

Have a safe trip, and I'm sure you will have a great time too.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: I am leaving to go to Florida in a little while.


See ya!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You want Bubba to job on Heat?


Bubba always tells me Video Games > wrestling so it makes sense for him to be Benji and Diesel to be Jimmy Yang


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't mind if I am added to WF's thingamajig in anything section 

Just don't job me out completely :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^We have a long list of contenders for the "WF World Title". Havent been sorted out yet. You'll be in.


WCW4Life said:


> Nah, you need to offend more people.


True. We had a few things that we left off. Cant remember. 

I do know we had Cide *squashing* Jeffdivalover in like 20 seconds.:lmao


AMPLine4Life said:


> Screw those people. It's all in fun. Anyone who takes it serious has a problem. It's a spoof on yourself, if you can't make fun of yourself, who can you make fun of?


Very True. I was just being aware of those type of people.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: thinking about doing a whole BTB by myself.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> I do know we had Cide squashing Jeffdivalover in like 20 seconds.


Ratings!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^We have a long list of contenders for the "WF World Title". Havent been sorted out yet. You'll be in.
> 
> True. We had a few things that we left off. Cant remember.
> 
> ...


Was Cide New Jack? If so, that = ratings.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I think I am going to pass on doing a new BTB for now. Doing just TBS is long enough for my creative thought. I may do one in future though.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Ratings!


 im a jobber?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If you guys don't do a JDL/Sabrina storyline, you guys suck.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


>


Speak of one half of a creative genius. Where are you on the 24 season?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i better get a push


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If you guys don't do a JDL/Sabrina storyline, you guys suck.


Seriously.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Monty!


AMPLine4Life said:


> Was Cide New Jack? If so, that = ratings.


Meh, me and Monty crossed paths on this one. Monty was drunk though. Which is always fun to watch. 

Monty had Cide down as a mix of a black guy and that Russian guy that use to say "Double Double E":lmao

I had Cide as hisself. With maybe a little mix of Homicide.

But that New Jack idea is definitely a good one. Never thought about itl


> If you guys don't do a JDL/Sabrina storyline, you guys suck.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If you guys don't do a JDL/Sabrina storyline, you guys suck.


So damn true I told K earlier that JDL should be Stevie Richards and Sabrina should be Victoria.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

JDL can be DDP and Lady Croft can be Sara Taker.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Monty!
> 
> Meh, me and Monty crossed paths on this one. Monty was drunk though. Which is always fun to watch.
> 
> ...


I should be on the booking team :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> So damn true I told K earlier that JDL should be Stevie Richards and Sabrina should be Victoria.


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just seen that KK_UK is a mod now 

Best. Thing. Ever.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: can i be jeff hardy?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- someone needs to add Bocob as a 7 year old angry fan


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> JDL can be DDP and Lady Croft can be Sara Taker.


Who plays the Undertaker and beats the hell out of DDP though?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

You'll certainly be getting screen time JDL 

Amp, new episode is tomorrow. last weeks was



Spoiler



Martha stabbing Charles


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i better get a push


You'll get a push right out the arena.

Most of the jobbers will be in the hardcore division. I had the European title for that, but hardcore title seemed to fit better.


WCW4Life said:


> JDL can be DDP and Lady Croft can be Sara Taker.


The brillance behind that idea is amazing. Of course that idea would end with the destruction of JDL.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who plays the Undertaker and beats the hell out of DDP though?


Someone who is good friends with LC I guess.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> You'll certainly be getting screen time JDL
> 
> Amp, new episode is tomorrow. last weeks was
> 
> ...


Damn, you're a few episodes behind. Things really start to pick up in the coming weeks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner, I will cry for a day straight if you don't make yourself Dave Meltzer.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^I heard a few people suggested that. I'll probably just be him just going under my own name.


jeffdivalover said:


> truth: can i be jeff hardy?


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Someone who is good friends with LC I guess.


Sabrina should be Katie Vick while JDL is Triple Kane. That = ratings.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You'll get a push right out the arena.
> 
> Most of the jobbers will be in the hardcore division. I had the European title for that, but hardcore title seemed to fit better.
> 
> The brillance behind that idea is amazing. Of course that idea would end with the destruction of JDL.


truth: i better win some titles before i go.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Am I in this BTB thing?

:$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Am I in this BTB thing?
> 
> :$


Nope :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: don't i have a say in this? if you're going to use me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sabrina should be Katie Vick while JDL is Triple Kane. That = ratings.


:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sabrina should be Katie Vick while JDL is Triple Kane. That = ratings.


I'd mark out :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*JDL could be Hurricain and I could be Mighty Molly 

*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Nope :$


Can't say I'm suprised.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: don't i have a say in this? if you're going to use me.


I knew that would happen eventually


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: don't i have a say in this? if you're going to use me.


What's the fun in that?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: don't i have a say in this? if you're going to use me.


You sound like Hulk Hogan in WCW.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> What's the fun in that?


just one thing, my finisher.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: don't i have a say in this?


"Creative control" of the characters would take the fun out of seeing what the guys writing the BTB will put together involving you. Why would you want that?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I should be on the roster. I = ratings.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Can't say I'm suprised.


I'm in it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> just one thing, my finisher.


Your finisher is "Stalker Attack", deal with it.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> I'm in it


Men as unpretty chicks = Ratings :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lax you will most likely be in. Along with others.


Lady Croft said:


> *JDL could be Hurricain and I could be Mighty Molly
> 
> *


:shocked: You might be in two storylines. One for the womens division and you/JDL.


Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: don't i have a say in this? if you're going to use me.


:lmao be patient.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Men as unpretty chicks = Ratings :agree:


:agree: I think its pretty funny



> Some very poor punk chick music starts to play as Brye comes out in a mini skirt, tank top and trucker cap. She gets into the ring, standing at each turnbuckle in turn acknowledging the crowd.


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I'm glad this has started positively anyway.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Men as unpretty chicks = Ratings :agree:


:lmao

I can't believe how many people thought Brye was a chick. His love of Ashley was strange but I never thought of him as a chick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You guys suck. You should of gotten creative control in your contracts like I did.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I hope I continue with my wrestling game craze in the WF BTB. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: after this stroyline whats next for me? jobber? mid card? or you haven't decided yet.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol, if a day was to come where i was involved, i would love it. At the moment, i just love seeing peoples reaction. Funniest thing of that thread is Legend as Davey Richards. Maybe he should be Batista as well. After all, they both keep ripping stuff.

Lol, 'tis was lame.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> I can't believe how many people thought Brye was a chick. His love of Ashley was strange but I never thought of him as a chick.


I didn't think he was either. Hopefully my new usertitle will clear that up


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

What was the whole deal with JDL and LC? I seemed to have missed it....JDL is a crazy stalker?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: .

:$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

"We have come to terms on the release of JDL. We wish him the best in his future endeavours"

I see it happening.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: after this stroyline whats next for me? jobber? mid card? or you haven't decided yet.


Dark matches.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I'm glad this has started positively anyway.


ken u make me world champion? 


i rep you if u do


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> I can't believe how many people thought Brye was a chick. His love of Ashley was strange but I never thought of him as a chick.


The name Brye looks kinda 'chick-y' :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> "We have come to terms on the release of JDL. We wish him the best in his future endeavours"
> 
> I see it happening.


JDL shoot interviews thats next.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Diesel said:


> "We have come to terms on the release of JDL. We wish him the best in his future endeavours"
> 
> I see it happening.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> The name Brye looks kinda 'chick-y' :$


Did you origonally think I was a girl? :$

Truth- Hopefully my username modification will fix it


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I should have been RVD if I was in it. A man who deserves to get to the top but would fuck it up if he did :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't want to be World Champ. WCW & I cracking jokes and beating down worthless jobbers = ratings.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Did you origonally think I was a girl? :$
> 
> Truth- Hopefully my username modification will fix it


Bryanna?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Did you origonally think I was a girl? :$
> 
> Truth- Hopefully my username modification will fix it


I hope Rajah denies it. Brian just sounds way too generic. What's the fun in sounding generic?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> Did you origonally think I was a girl? :$
> 
> Truth- Hopefully my username modification will fix it


No but I understood how some did. :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't want to be World Champ. WCW & I cracking jokes and beating down worthless jobbers = ratings.


Major ratings.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Bryanna?


It's Brian :$

Not really sure why I picked that name but I guess it was a bad idea seeing that I've been her over a year and people still think Im a girl


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I should have been RVD if I was in it. A man who deserves to get to the top but would fuck it up if he did :$


Weedman really should have been RVD.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hope Rajah denies it. Brian just sounds way too generic. What's the fun in sounding generic?


True, I tried Mr. Brye too. That would atleast take the doubt of me being a girl away


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> Weedman really should have been RVD.


Pffffft, he can be Sabu.

Atleast people like RVD, everyone hates Sabu.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

j20 said:


> Weedman realy should have been RVD.


I'm still laughing at the name "CM Weedman".:lmao

Still gotta get all the title divisions organized. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Somebody should start another BTB with all the people that Monty didn't use in his storylines. 

Competition = ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I still think you should keep Brye.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: .....................................................


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Pffffft, he can be Sabu.
> 
> Atleast people like RVD, everyone hates Sabu.


:agree:

CM Weedman as straight edge = greatness


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> True, I tried Mr. Brye too. That would atleast take the doubt of me being a girl away


No, people could still think you're a girl...just a confused girl with some issues.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :agree:
> 
> CM Weedman as straight edge = greatness


I should be US Champ dammit, make it happen!!!!


:cuss:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I still think you should keep Brye.


maybe I should make a poll out of this and see what the people want


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Brye said:


> True, I tried Mr. Brye too. That would atleast take the doubt of me being a girl away


Just keep Byre, we all know your a guy now so it doesn't need to be changed.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: am i being used for sure or not?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^Stop taking it so seriously


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> maybe I should make a poll out of this and see what the people want


The people want MMN.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I forgot about stables. WAR GAMES!:side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: am i being used for sure or not?


 If you keep asking you will get jobed out every week


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

j20 said:


> Just keep Byre, we all know your a guy now so it doesn't need to be changed.


Alright I guess I will. I was tired and a bit angry last night so I wanted it changed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao


Tremendous :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I didn't make it though. It's in the rep rant.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao greatness.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm back!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I'm back!


Hi RaS


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I'm back!


w00t


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey Brian.

Sup?

EDIT - Hey Matt.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: its 2:15 pm


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Hey Brian.
> 
> Sup?


Just postin and getting some good laughs in at the people who think Im a woman. You?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The Colbert Report on Thursday was awesome, when it showed him taking various book cover shots with the chick. 

TAKE IT NOW, JIMMY!!!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Snap said:


> Your ridiculous.
> 
> Questioning my intelligence because you made a retarded statement and I called you on it? Next time, I'll remember that in Emperor DC's eyes, ANYBODY relates only to the world of professional wrestling, no matter how flawed that statement is.


I really do not know what to make of him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> The Colbert Report on Thursday was awesome, when it showed him taking various book cover shots with the chick.
> 
> TAKE IT NOW, JIMMY!!!


God I love that show


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Nothing exciting Byre.

Browsing the web.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> I really do not know what to make of him.


Back in the BTB section!!!

Don't bring your pissing contests here. :frustrate


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> Hey Brian.
> 
> Sup?
> 
> EDIT - Hey Matt.


Hi, hows it going?

Truth: Watching Match of The Day.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hi, hows it going?
> 
> Truth: Watching Match of The Day.


Me too!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> Me too!




Waiting to see Liverpool demolish Arsenal


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Waiting to see Liverpool demolish Arsenal


ahaha :lmao

keep on dreaming, Mattster, just keep on dreaming.

Well, did they lose? :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i finally know how lakers can win more games. they need to take less 3's, kobe should shoot less, and lamor needs to shoot more then he does these past few games.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> ahaha :lmao
> 
> keep on dreaming, Mattster, just keep on dreaming.
> 
> Well, did they lose? :$


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/6491075.stm


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I like Arsenal but I was glad that Crouch scored a hat-trick.

Crouch is a legend. :agree:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I like Arsenal but I was glad that Crouch scored a hat-trick.
> 
> Crouch is a *ledgend*. :agree:


Please tell me you didnt compare Legend with Peter Crouch.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jesus tittifucking christ they fucking did it!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Please tell me you didnt compare Legend with Peter Crouch.


Peter Crouch is A Legend :agree:



> Jesus tittifucking christ they fucking did it!




Did Anderlecht play??


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Please tell me you didnt compare Legend with Peter Crouch.


Yes.

Truth: Tugay should never have left Rangers.

Slight biased view. :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Peter Crouch is A Legend :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhu, and they won 1-4 

I don't care if it was against the bottom team


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tuth: That eczema advert at the top of the page is sickening :no:



Jerichoholic said:


> uhu, and they won 1-4
> 
> I don't care if it was against the bottom team


Cool 

I see you have a desperate plea for a stream in your sig like me :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - More SVR2008 info to be released early next week.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - More SVR2008 info to be released early next week.


More "Will Tony buy a PS3" info to be released early next week


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: SNES > PS3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- logging off now. later


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> More "Will Tony buy a PS3" info to be released early next week


Truth: You should so I can play you online. :agree:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I know Crouch is a legend. Hell, i supported Liverpool since i was born but he was compared to Legend. As in Davey Richards.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Laters Brye.



Emperor DC said:


> I know Crouch is a legend. Hell, i supported Liverpool since i was born but he was compared to Legend. As in Davey Richards.


Ahhhhhh I see.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Laters Brye.
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh I see.


Will we be able to see Mania live, or will we be forced to download it?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Will we be able to see Mania live, or will we be forced to download it?


I guess download it :$


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I was going to write Crouch is a ledge but then decided to change to legend and it resulted in me spelling the word wrong. :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I guess download it :$


I have to get up 5.30 in the morning Monday, but hell if I have a stream i can just stay up, watch Mania and go to work .

Unfortunately, i'm afraid i'll just have to download it first thing when i get home Monday evening


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*JDL could be Hurricain and I could be Mighty Molly 

*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd rather get shot with a crossbow than watch soccer.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

i'm outtie, latahs people!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *JDL could be Hurricain and I could be Mighty Molly
> 
> *


:agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *JDL could be Hurricain and I could be Mighty Molly
> 
> *


JDL is in the doghouse.


CaL said:


> I'd rather get shot with a crossbow than watch soccer.


:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> JDL is in the doghouse.
> 
> :lmao


for how long? and for what?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


>


i like it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Smackdown didn't even come on in my city last night and tonight I have to wait all the way until 10 pm just to see the show on my channel. What crap.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sounds like Sabrina is really pushing that idea. Of course this means a swerve is bound to happen.


jeffdivalover said:


> for how long? and for what?


I dont know.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I didn't even make the roster. I may move to TNA.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sounds like Sabrina is really pushing that idea. Of course this means a swerve is bound to happen.


*lol sure.. why not. Jeff has taken a ton of grief for liking me so much.. why not throw him a bone. 

Plus I was a HUGE mighty molly mark lol. I actually went out as her on halloween once... Plus the whole virgin agnle would be hilarious. *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Katie Vick/Triple Kane > Hurricane/Molly


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *lol sure.. why not. Jeff has taken a ton of grief for liking me so much.. why not throw him a bone.
> 
> Plus I was a HUGE mighty molly mark lol. I actually went out as her on halloween once... Plus the whole virgin agnle would be hilarious. *



thanks sabrina 

yeah. 

sabrina thinks of everything.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Truth: I'm bored


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Minterz can be the Melina type


Lady Croft said:


> *lol sure.. why not. Jeff has taken a ton of grief for liking me so much.. why not throw him a bone.
> 
> Plus I was a HUGE mighty molly mark lol. I actually went out as her on halloween once... Plus the whole virgin agnle would be hilarious. *


Thanks for the idea. We'll be glad to turn that whole idea into one big swerve. This will be great.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Katie Vick = ratings


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Truth: I'm bored


Truth: Your not the only one. It's true. :sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Shelton jobbed to Super Crazy in 8 minutes on Heat :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: There are only 35 members online. Damn.

Edit: Now there's 110.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

35 Guests, you mean.

There's like, 100 actual members online currently.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Minterz can be the Melina type
> 
> Thanks for the idea. We'll be glad to turn that whole idea into one big swerve. This will be great.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Minterz said:


>


In the WF BTB.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> 35 Guests, you mean.
> 
> There's like, 100 actual members online currently.


Nah, I swear like 3 minutes ago there were only 35 members online.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cal has the best sig on the forums.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Nah, I swear like 3 minutes ago there were only 35 members online.


I thought I saw it as well.



> Truth: Shelton jobbed to Super Crazy in 8 minutes on Heat :no:


Truth: Shelton might not even care about how many times he has jobbed by now. He's probably too busy playing his video games.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Cal has the best sig on the forums.


:hb


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Headliner said:


> In the WF BTB.


Oh yeah. I could feud with Brye


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I should make a rival WF BTB that people who don't like their characters' direction can jump ship to. Sort of like WCW in 1995.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> Nah, I swear like 3 minutes ago there were only 35 members online.


Oh. Hm. That's strange.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I should make a rival WF BTB that people who don't like their characters' direction can jump ship to. Sort of like WCW in 1995.


Do it.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I should make a rival WF BTB that people who don't like their characters' direction can jump ship to. Sort of like WCW in 1995.


Good idea.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i hope i get out of the dog house soon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Do it.


It would draw ratings but ultimately fail because I'd have to give in to people's creative demands. Sort of like WCW in 1998.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I should make a rival WF BTB that people who don't like their characters' direction can jump ship to. Sort of like WCW in 1995.


In time, that could actually be great


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW I said that an hour ago and nobody cared.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sounds like an idea Minterz


WCW4Life said:


> I should make a rival WF BTB that people who don't like their characters' direction can jump ship to. Sort of like WCW in 1995.




So would former admins play the administrative team?

Yea CaL did. I wasnt paying attention.:$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The WF BTB is getting more attention than any real BTB on here.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Anybody call being Kurt Angle yet?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - The WF BTB is getting more attention than any real BTB on here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sounds like an idea Minterz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nitemare could be Eric Bischoff. :shocked:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - The WF BTB is getting more attention than any real BTB on here.


Because it's in the anything section and relates to people on the forum. 

I hope TREY B is given a push.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> In time, that could actually be great


am i a heel or face?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Nitemare could be Eric Bischoff. :shocked:


I think Monty said that too LOL.

PWS could always be the rival BTB:side:


AngleIsWrestling said:


> Anybody call being Kurt Angle yet?


Nope. You can have that type of character if you want


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEmrIinccbo

Nightmares.4.Eva.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because it's in the anything section and relates to people on the forum.
> 
> *I hope TREY B is given a push*.


:lmao

A few ideas have been thrown around regarding him. All of them are pretty good.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Nope. You can have that type of character if you want


Then it is mine for the taking. :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> am i a heel or face?


Depends on how the crowd takes to you...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There are so many people that want/need/should be in this thing that you should separate it into different brands.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Depends on how the crowd takes to you...


Heel.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - The WF BTB is getting more attention than any real BTB on here.


*Location, Location, Location... well that and a great sense of humor *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Then it is mine for the taking. :agree:


You'll be dead after the first show.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Depends on how the crowd takes to you...


oh. so whats planned for me so far?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> There are so many people that want/need/should be in this thing that you should separate it into different brands.


With you and I invading both brands making jokes and destroying jobbers. That = ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3857095-post17798.html


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because it's in the anything section and relates to people on the forum.
> 
> I hope TREY B is given a push.


Yeah, that's what I was gettin' at.

Truth - Listening to Eminem.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3857095-post17798.html


I'm not stopping you from doing it.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> oh. so whats planned for me so far?


Great things.




> There are so many people that want/need/should be in this thing that you should separate it into different brands.


Might very well be neccesary, had no idea whether it would work or not at the time.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Great things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool. i willing to job to anyone, with you booking me im happy. also make sabrina womens champ soon, she can do great things.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm not stopping you from doing it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I still laugh at how awesomely I was booked in my match 'gainst Arjun. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> *cool. i willing to job to anyone*, with you booking me im happy. also make sabrina womens champ soon, she can do great things.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JDL better job to New Jack.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> cool. i willing to job to anyone, with you booking me im happy. also make sabrina womens champ soon, *she can do great things*.


I know :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> You'll be dead after the first show.


I'm Kurt Angle. It's impossible.  

Truth: Ordered me a pizza.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao What cage match did they have on TNA AMP?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i feel sleepy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> lmao What cage match did they have on TNA AMP?


According to the recap (I didn't catch the show), they did an Ultimate Xscape match on Impact this past week, the exact same match they're doing at Lockdown except one or two workers will be changed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> According to the recap (I didn't catch the show), they did an Ultimate Xscape match on Impact this past week, the exact same match they're doing at Lockdown except one or two workers will be changed.


No wonder they only get 20,000 buys a PPV.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> According to the recap (I didn't catch the show), they did an Ultimate Xscape match on Impact this past week, *the exact same match they're doing at Lockdown *except one or two workers will be changed.


Thats fucking genius...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I think the only difference is that Lynn (who won the match) won't be in it and will be replaced with Chris Sabin, the current champion. So really they gave a guy who's not in the match a win over everyone else who is in the match. That makes the challengers look real strong heading into Lockdown no?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Thats fucking genius...


No, that's fucking Russo.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - During that Cage match that AMP's talking about they had Alex Shelley job to Sharkboy :lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would imagine that it costs a good deal of money to get a cage, set it up, take it down etc doesn't it?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Shelley went from mixing it with the best tag team for a decade in LAX, to jobbing to Shark Boy - the shame.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW I'm sure TNA owns the cages themselves and probably have trucks to transport them if they aren't already kept by the Impact zone. It only takes about 20 minutes to set up. 6 sides might be a few minutes longer though.

*Truth:* Luger's face is kind of manbearish in the gif in Cali's sig.

*Truth:* Waiting for some herbal supplements to come into my area.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching Tito/Forrest.

.......Again. :$


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Great. It's storming


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Did Jarret come back on iMPACT this week?



I can't imagine how much the elimination chamber costs to make and set up.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - TNA's main event for Lockdown still looks like it is going to be awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I would imagine that it costs a good deal of money to get a cage, set it up, take it down etc doesn't it?


Unless they filmed all the cage segments in one shot and then edited them into different episodes then yeah, it would probably cost them some extra cash for the workers to do it over and over again.

Shark Boy > Alex Shelley. Everyone knows that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Did Jarret come back on iMPACT this week?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine how much the elimination chamber costs to make and set up.


He's not coming back until the Impact before Lockdown. So not the next episode but the next.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Was reading about mickie james might be doing playboy right now she does not now if she will or not.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Did Jarret come back on iMPACT this week?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine how much the elimination chamber costs to make and set up.



OR THIS CAGE!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBSVb0IOIIw

No wonder WCW lost money from 98 on.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Was reading about mickie james might be doing playboy right now she does not now if she will or not.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> WCW I'm sure TNA owns the cages themselves and probably have trucks to transport them if they aren't already kept by the Impact zone. It only takes about 20 minutes to set up. 6 sides might be a few minutes longer though.
> 
> *Truth:* Luger's face is kind of manbearish in the gif in Cali's sig.
> 
> *Truth:* Waiting for some herbal supplements to come into my area.


Greetings, Mr Cornette


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> OR THIS CAGE!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBSVb0IOIIw
> 
> No wonder WCW lost money from 98 on.


:lmao


Thundercage > All


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lockdown main event sounds like a clusterfuck if I'm reading it right.

10 people in one cage with a roof?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ I didn't even know what that thread was until earlier today Monty. I breezed through it but didn't yet finish really looking at it. I enjoyed the Admin swerve.

*Truth:* I can't stand how on the IWC message boards every time you talk negatively about another poster, a wrestler, or an event people always get pissed. 

Yeah I said they should no longer pay Dean Radford to wrestle on a few occassions. He sucks ass, I don't see why it should surprise anyone. He also looks like one of those dirty kids in high school who don't shave and wear button up shirts with fire, dragons, and other gay shit on them.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The Lockdown main event sounds like a clusterfuck if I'm reading it right.
> 
> 10 people in one cage with a roof?


Well, at least it is going by War Games rules. Though, them having only one ring for this to me makes it weird.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> In the article, Carlito isn't happy about having his Wrestlemania match scratched in favor of Ashley vs. Melina and Kane vs. The Great Khali. He also isn't keen on being a babyface.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The Lockdown main event sounds like a clusterfuck if I'm reading it right.
> 
> 10 people in one cage with a roof?


THE ROOF DOESN'T LOWER UNTIL ALL 10 MEN ARE IN THE RING!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao


Carlito doesn't deserve to be anywhere near the same event that Austin/Hart occurred at.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> THE ROOF DOESN'T LOWER UNTIL ALL 10 MEN ARE IN THE RING!!!!!!


I wonder how much it costs to have a LOWERING ROOF!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Carlito doesn't deserve to be anywhere near the same event that Austin/Hart occurred at.


Austin gave Carlito a Stunner at WM 21.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Austin gave Carlito a Stunner at WM 21.


I should gif that.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I forgot who, but the one who said Luger in the gif in Cali's sig looks manbearish, I disagree. 

Luger looks a bit like a young Kevin Bacon el oh el.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The best cage match ever was.....DOOMSDAY CAGE MATCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope Mickie does playboy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I should gif that.


plz


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Joey Mercury in 5 years


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I hope Mickie does playboy.


Her career will be over if she does.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Her career will be over if she does.


Why?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Guillard/Stevenson will be good.

Truth - Just ate a 6 inch steak and cheese sub. :yum:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I haven't posted in this thread in awhile. :$

Hi by the way everyone.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Guillard/Stevenson will be good.
> 
> Truth - *Just ate a 6 inch steak and cheese sub*. :yum:


In your endo


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Shawn Michaels was supposed to come back at X7 and wrestle Triple H but he was backstage at a Raw that January and his attitude hadn't changed a bit so they canceled that. That would have really fucking put X7 over the top.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Once a diva does Playboy, their career only goes downhill.


Hemme, Chyna, Sable, Torrie, Ashley


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> In your endo


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I'm trying to find a YouTube video on Jericho's old segment on Smackdown showing graphics of Chris Benoit finishing on a boat, looking like a bride, a baseball player & a jackass. :lmao

No luck thus far.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* If this guy joined the NHL he could potentially be the greatest goalie of all time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Piper's Pit from WM 21 is so awesome.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Once a diva does Playboy, their career only goes downhill.
> 
> 
> Hemme, Chyna, Sable, Torrie, Ashley


But Ashley's suppose to win the belt


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I doubt it very much if there will be a wrester that the IWC likes that I will. So far every person wf likes I can't stand. Edge, JBL, christian, melina. I can't see me and everyone liking the same wrestler.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* If this guy joined the NHL he could potentially be the greatest goalie of all time.


Nice legs


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* If this guy joined the NHL he could potentially be the greatest goalie of all time.


Wow, Gabe Sapolsky gained weight.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Fuck, that's sick Delf. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The IWC HATED JBL at first.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Minterz said:


> But Ashley's suppose to win the belt


Nope:hb


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Nope:hb


Hopefully not, Melina shouldn't job to that fugly thing


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The IWC HATED JBL at first.


I stopped watching wrestling altogether the Smackdown after he first showed up.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> The IWC HATED JBL at first.


They didn't hate JBL. They hated his over-the-top push to the title.  

Truth: Pizza finally came for me.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sweet, The Simpsons are on.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


>


Shit, my ex is looking better than ever!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Minterz said:


> Hopefully not, Melina shouldn't job to that fugly thing


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So much for going to eat. Thanks Delfin.:angry::$


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: My DVD recorder is pissing me off. It's screwing up when I try to record and I'm having a hard time finding DVD's that are compatible with it.

Truth: I need 9 rep points for 20,000. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I stopped watching wrestling altogether the Smackdown after he first showed up.


There was an entire book written about how his title win was the beginning of the end of the WWE.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The IWC HATED JBL at first.


That's because Pyro didn't adore him back then. Now he does, so everyone else does.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^ or maybe its the promos.


ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: My DVD recorder is pissing me off. It's screwing up when I try to record and I'm having a hard time finding DVD's that are compatible with it.
> 
> Truth: I need 9 rep points for 20,000. :side:


+31 :side:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

TODD FUCKING GRISHAM IS SO FUCKING GAY.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> That's because Pyro didn't adore him back then. Now he does, so everyone else does.


Too true. :no:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Are you morons watching The HoF Ceremony or not? Todd "emo" Grisham is hosting with Mean Gene. I'm SO FUCKING PISSEd.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> That's because Pyro didn't adore him back then. Now he does, so everyone else does.


:lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> There was an entire book written about how his title win was the beginning of the end of the WWE.


I somewhat agree.


Depends on what end means though.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

If you put ashley next to melina she looks hot. but then again melina looks like a truck ran over its face. I wish upn wold put a censor over her face.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> If you put ashley next to melina she looks hot. but then again melina looks like a truck ran over its face. I wish upn wold put a censor over her face.


I'd do the pair of them....if they asked nicely. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Are you morons watching The HoF Ceremony or not? Todd "emo" Grisham is hosting with Mean Gene. I'm SO FUCKING PISSEd.


Austin is inducting JR


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Will watch Nick Kids Choice Awards followed by HOF then get ready for WM tomorrow


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> So much for going to eat. Thanks Delfin.:angry::$


The President recommends 5 servings of vegetables a day. Make sure you get your daily requirement.










*Truth:* That's it with the pics I swear.

*Truth:* The people in that pic are probably making like $3 an hour.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I somewhat agree.
> 
> 
> Depends on what end means though.


Meh the reign wasn't that great (ratings and money wise) but it wasn't as bad as people expected. All that has been way up ever since Cena got the belt.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Melina > Gorillas > Ashley


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't say Melina's the hottest diva cuz I'd be lying but she is hot most of the time, her hairdos are sometimes fucked though.

Don't really think Mickie is that attractive either :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> That's because Pyro didn't adore him back then. Now he does, so everyone else does.


Of course he's sheep likes who ever he does. I think that's why pyro doesn't like me I refuse to be a sheep for him.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Austin is inducting JR


Not until way later. Go to WWE.Com to watch the first half now. I'm turning it off because Todd Grisham makes me sick. :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

My New Thread

*^^^ Please check it out. *


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Minterz said:


> Don't really think Mickie is that attractive either :$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I won't be ordering Wrestlemania tommorrow. Not bashing the card. But it is the only Mania I haven't been excited about since 16.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Minterz said:


> I can't say Melina's the hottest diva cuz I'd be lying but she is hot most of the time, her hairdos are sometimes fucked though.
> 
> Don't really think Mickie is that attractive either :$


well if you like the shemale that's fine :agree:. Me I don't swing that way.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm excited for WrestleMania because it's WrestleMania. However, other than Cena/HBK, I could care less about the outcome of the matches.

But, I DO pray that Kennedy doesn't win MITB. I want him to win because I like him, but I PRAY he loses just for Pyro's reaction.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm excited for WrestleMania because it's WrestleMania. However, other than Cena/HBK, I could care less about the outcome of the matches.
> 
> But, I DO pray that Kennedy doesn't win MITB. I want him to win because I like him, but I PRAY he loses just for Pyro's reaction.


For maximum Pyro meltdown he needs to lose and Orton needs to win. Or Hardy but that won't happen.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry Mac 



NasJayz™ said:


> well if you like the shemale that's fine :agree:. Me I don't swing that way.


Thats nice


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I hope Kennedy loses. He's so fucking overrated.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Meh the reign wasn't that great (ratings and money wise) but it wasn't as bad as people expected. All that has been way up ever since Cena got the belt.


Since then, most of the WWE and World Champions have been bad wrestlers.

That = no ratings


Roast Beef = no ratings either Mac


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Finally it lets me watch the HOF on WWE.com


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm excited for WrestleMania because it's WrestleMania. However, other than Cena/HBK, I could care less about the outcome of the matches.
> 
> But, I DO pray that Kennedy doesn't win MITB. I want him to win because I like him, but I PRAY he loses just for Pyro's reaction.


I hope Kennedy wins MITB. He's probably going to be pushed anyway even if he doesn't win though.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I hope Kennedy loses. He's so fucking overrated.


Grisham, Kennedy...who's next on the rant list?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I hope Kennedy loses. He's so fucking overrated.


....yeah, but all the overrating comes from one person, and one person only.

When you read this, you filthy, slimy Canadian...I hope Orton gives Kennedy an RKO from the top of the ladder, and Kennedy's body explodes from the sheer charisma that radiates off Orton!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'd mark out if Kennedy loses MITB but he'll win sadly


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't think Cena is a bad wrestler anymore. In 05 maybe but he's become fairly entertaining in the ring.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HBK, Orton, Benoit, Batista all winning would be so awesome:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Roast Beef = no ratings either Mac


Mickie James > Melina in (almost) every sense of the word :agree:

Batista is slowly climbing my favorite wrestler list. His arrogance = Ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I don't think Cena is a bad wrestler anymore. In 05 maybe but he's become fairly entertaining in the ring.


Nah, Cena gets 2 thumbs down from me. Khali entertains me more now.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Mickie James > Melina in (almost) every sense of the word :agree:
> 
> Batista is slowly climbing my favorite wrestler list. His arrogance = Ratings.


:no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm excited for WrestleMania because it's WrestleMania. However, other than Cena/HBK, I could care less about the outcome of the matches.
> 
> But, I DO pray that Kennedy doesn't win MITB. I want him to win because I like him, but I PRAY he loses just for Pyro's reaction.


I would be bugging him like crazy if he losses. If he wins pyro and his sheep will go nuts I might stay off this site for a while. That canadian wont let me forget it.


I remember when he was panic I liked him and he liked me. He was the first person on my respect list and I was the first on his. good times too bad he changed.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I caught on with Nick Bockwinkels induction. Now its The Wild Samoans.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> HBK, Orton, Benoit, Batista all winning would be so awesome:lmao


I'd mark out.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I don't think Cena is a bad wrestler anymore. In 05 maybe but he's become fairly entertaining in the ring.


Yeah, really. I HATE Cena, but he's improved so much in the ring, he's quite capable of holding his own now. However, two years, too fucking late.

I got pissed at one of Pyro's recent comments about HBK's promo on RAW; "It was so close to being almost decent". Honestly, since when did he start hating HBK so much? And, why? HBK is the epitome of sports entertainment.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Just took a look at the nWo DVD that WWE made. This DVD does no justice AT ALL for the group.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Mickie James > Melina in (almost) every sense of the word :agree:
> 
> Batista is slowly climbing my favorite wrestler list. His arrogance = Ratings.


I don't see Mickie on the Wrestlemania card.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I don't see Mickie on the Wrestlemania card.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Cena is going to get more boos tomorrow night than he got last year in Chicago. Bank on it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, really. I HATE Cena, but he's improved so much in the ring, he's quite capable of holding his own now. However, two years, too fucking late.
> 
> I got pissed at one of Pyro's recent comments about HBK's promo on RAW; "It was so close to being almost decent". Honestly, since when did he start hating HBK so much? And, why? HBK is the epitome of sports entertainment.


Pyro talks himself into thinking things are worse. He used to think that the Bret/Owen cage match was overrated, now he thinks it's the most boring match of all time. I think he's done that with HBK's mic skills too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I don't see Mickie on the Wrestlemania card.


Cide: Cold Blooded!


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

DDMac said:


>


Atleast she's a lumberjill :agree:


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> HBK is the epitome of sports entertainment.


The Rock is the epitome of sports entertainment. HBK can actually wrestle and wrestling is a word thats banned in the WWE.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Roast Beef = no ratings either Mac[/QUOTE]
> But shemales do? :confused: :shocked:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Thicki James aka Arbys > Melina the Butta head :agree:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

MITB said:


> The Rock is the epitome of sports entertainment. HBK can actually wrestle and wrestling is a word thats banned in the WWE.


But, to be the epitome of sports entertainment, you have to actually be entertaining.

Therefore, it's a toss up between HBK and Austin. Austin probably wins.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I brought a Xbo 360 today along with Sainta Row :agree: I love this fucking thing


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> But shemales do?  :shocked:


Depends what channel you're watching!! :shocked:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Minterz said:


> Atleast she's a lumberjill :agree:


 True, she'll steal the show just doing that :$



> Truth - Thicki James aka Arbys > Melina the Butta head :agree:


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Pyro talks himself into thinking things are worse. He used to think that the Bret/Owen cage match was overrated, now he thinks it's the most boring match of all time. I think he's done that with HBK's mic skills too.


I see where he's coming from. The influx of HBK dick riders on the forum has pissed me off a bit.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> ....yeah, but all the overrating comes from one person, and one person only.
> 
> When you read this, you filthy, slimy Canadian...I hope Orton gives Kennedy an RKO from the top of the ladder, and Kennedy's body explodes from the sheer charisma that radiates off Orton!


Not really. Pyro might have had a bit to do with it on this site, but if you go over to PW or any other Wrestling Forum, Kennedy is loved by many and hated by few.



> Grisham, Kennedy...who's next on the rant list?


Shelton Benjamin, John Cena, Batista, Ashley, Carlito, CM Punk... the list goes on...


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Now Samu & Rosey are inducting their fathers.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I don't see Mickie on the Wrestlemania card.


No this year belongs too the overrated non talented not quite sure if there men or women divas.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> But, to be the epitome of sports entertainment, you have to actually be entertaining.
> 
> Therefore, it's a toss up between HBK and Austin. Austin probably wins.


I personally think both are overrated. Stunning Steve Austin>Stone Cold.

Edge as an entertainer > both.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

DDMac said:


> True, she'll steal the show just doing that :$
> 
> :lmao


If she screws Ashley


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I see where he's coming from. The influx of HBK dick riders on the forum has pissed me off a bit.


Pray he doesn't win.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Pray he doesn't win.


I actually want him to win. Cena getting his back broken during their match wouldn't displease me.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3857967-post3329.html


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Holy shit, HHH is there at the HOF ceremony. He has a full beard now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> No this year belongs too the overrated non talented not quite sure if there men or women divas.


What?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> Holy shit, HHH is there at the HOF ceremony. He has a full beard now.


Took him long enough. Triple H > Everyone currently in a WrestleMania main event except HBK, and I only say that so the Michaels contingent doesn't flip.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Woah...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MITB said:


> Edge as an entertainer > both.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 


Funniest post ever made.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The closest that jobber will ever come to having a Wrestlemania moment.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> Triple H > Everyone


That's all you needed to say. Easily one of the best heels and best WWE wrestlers of all time.

EDIT- Woah, why do you suddenly hate Carlito? The kid's talented. Used horribly, but talented.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

AHEM! A SUPER MOD IS OLD TODAY... SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY OR GET BANNED...

(Thats kinda cool eh?)


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Pat Patterson is there too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Minterz said:


> If she screws Ashley


*Mickie screwing Ashley would certainly get ratings... *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The closest that jobber will ever come to having a Wrestlemania moment.


That's so awesome:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Tim White Is Alive LOL ~!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

How are people watching the hof so early???


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> That's all you needed to say. Easily one of the best heels and best WWE wrestlers of all time.
> 
> EDIT- Woah, why do you suddenly hate Carlito? The kid's talented. Used horribly, but talented.


He's lazy and hasn't made any effort to improve himself in like a year.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro in a rep comment about Triple H said:


> Boring wrestler, boring champion. He won't be the best after Sunday though, Undertaker will.


:frustrate

Those are my feelings on The Undertaker since 2004


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Funniest post ever made.


I've just never liked HBK or Stone Cold. Sure I appreciate what they do but I find Edge more entertaining.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> How are people watching the hof so early???


WWE.com

They are doing the other inductions now. The main 4 will be on USA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Lady B said:


> AHEM! A SUPER MOD IS OLD TODAY... SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY OR GET BANNED...
> 
> (Thats kinda *cool *eh?)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Mickie screwing Ashley would certainly get ratings... *


with a strap on yeah I would buy it just for that.














:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :frustrate
> 
> Those are my feelings on The Undertaker since 2004


My feelings about Undertaker since about 1999 save a few moments.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Mickie screwing Ashley would certainly get ratings... *


Not that way


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Mickie screwing Ashley would certainly get ratings... *


Your user title is soo wrong....yet, soo right.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching The Simpsons.

Nothin' like watchin' a Christmas episode, in the middle of Spring. :side:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I want to see Mr. Fuji 

So far its been Nick Bockwinkel and now Wild Samoans. Hopefully, Mr. Fuji is next followed by the Original Sheik.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> My feelings about Undertaker since about 1999 save a few moments.


Damn, I thought the ABA character was decent. Nothing mind-blowing but a nice change of pace.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :frustrate
> 
> Those are my feelings on The Undertaker since 2004


Strange he says HHH is boring but he likes JBL. :no:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> He's lazy and hasn't made any effort to improve himself in like a year.


He also hasn't been given anything to do in like a year. After WM, he did absolutely nothing except a feud with Masters. He was getting damn near RVD-pops post WM for a few months...and then he drifted away to the bottom of the card and did absolutely nothing. Not saying that means he should just stop trying, but you gotta admit, if you were doing great and the fans loved you, and creative decides to push you DOWN instead of UP, you'd probably stop trying hard, too. 

Actually, I recently read an interview with Billy Kidman who said he basically did the same thing; he wanted to go out and kill himself for his fans so everyone goes home happy, but with the backstage bullshit, he got into a mental (and physical) state where he wondered 'why even bother', since it wasn't getting him anywhere except injured.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

They showed Umaga's Mom.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Carlito is dead to me.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Snitsky is in a white suit LOL.

The Original Sheik is now and Sabu/RVD is inducting him.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm off to play Lord Of The Rings Online (open beta)!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: I spit in the face of people who spit in the face of people.

I hope Carlito and RVD are happy in TNA.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL, RVD took a smirky shot at the "written scripts". He said to Sabu "Where's my script?" LOL.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> He also hasn't been given anything to do in like a year. After WM, he did absolutely nothing except a feud with Masters. He was getting damn near RVD-pops post WM for a few months...and then he drifted away to the bottom of the card and did absolutely nothing. Not saying that means he should just stop trying, but you gotta admit, if you were doing great and the fans loved you, and creative decides to push you DOWN instead of UP, you'd probably stop trying hard, too.
> 
> Actually, I recently read an interview with Billy Kidman who said he basically did the same thing; he wanted to go out and kill himself for his fans so everyone goes home happy, but with the backstage bullshit, he got into a mental (and physical) state where he wondered 'why even bother', since it wasn't getting him anywhere except injured.


wwe doesnt like giving talent chances like carlito or shelton. They rather give them to roid monkeys like batista and lashley. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Damn, I thought the ABA character was decent. Nothing mind-blowing but a nice change of pace.


It was a good change of pace, but he was too old by the time it happened.



> He also hasn't been given anything to do in like a year. After WM, he did absolutely nothing except a feud with Masters. He was getting damn near RVD-pops post WM for a few months...and then he drifted away to the bottom of the card and did absolutely nothing. Not saying that means he should just stop trying, but you gotta admit, if you were doing great and the fans loved you, and creative decides to push you DOWN instead of UP, you'd probably stop trying hard, too.
> 
> Actually, I recently read an interview with Billy Kidman who said he basically did the same thing; he wanted to go out and kill himself for his fans so everyone goes home happy, but with the backstage bullshit, he got into a mental (and physical) state where he wondered 'why even bother', since it wasn't getting him anywhere except injured.


Well first off, Billy Kidman was a crusierweight and they never get pushes besides in a few cases. Carlito is different. Every wrestler has gone through periods when they were being given nothing by creative. It happened to Austin for damn near a decade but he always came out and had the best match on the card. It happened to Triple H when he was punished from the MSG deal but he still worked his ass off. It even happened to Bret Hart in 95 when he was jerking the curtain at a lot of the PPVs but he was still getting **** matches out of freakin Jean-Pierre Laffette (one of the Quebecers dressed as a pirate) in a feud that was set up because the Pirate stole Bret's jacket. The bottom line is that if Carlito wants to get to the next level he should always be working his ass off because it happens to everyone at one point or another. He can either try to put on the best match every night and eventually get noticed, or he can get lazy and become like Scott Hall.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> It was a good change of pace, but he was too old by the time it happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Well first off, Billy Kidman was a crusierweight and they never get pushes besides in a few cases. Carlito is different. Every wrestler has gone through periods when they were being given nothing by creative. It happened to Austin for damn near a decade but he always came out and had the best match on the card. It happened to Triple H when he was punished from the MSG deal but he still worked his ass off. It even happened to Bret Hart in 95 when he was jerking the curtain at a lot of the PPVs but he was still getting **** matches out of freakin Jean-Pierre Laffette (one of the Quebecers dressed as a pirate) *in a feud that was set up because the Pirate stole Bret's jacket*. The bottom line is that if Carlito wants to get to the next level he should always be working his ass off because it happens to everyone at one point or another. He can either try to put on the best match every night and eventually get noticed, or he can get lazy and become like Scott Hall.


Best. Feud. Ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Best. Feud. Ever.


Pirates = major ratings


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

4Life is a fucking historian.

I watched all of that, yet remember almost none of it :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Pirates = major ratings


Yup, just ask Paul Burchill.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

When A Stranger Calls is a stupid movie


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The only time I can remember Bret Hart completely phoning a match in is the 96 Rumble against Taker when he knew he was just holding the belt for Shawn.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Pirates = major ratings


Not the case with Paul Burchill.

o. :$

Edit: Damn you, AMP. Damn you.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday David


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Burchill is my US Champion in SDvR.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Pirates = major ratings


Paul Burchill may disagree.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Carlito and Shelton Benjamin need to get fired for week, realize that TNA is worthless, have WWE rehire them back, and I bet they start working harder.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Sabu speaks. They bring out Sheik's wife/Sabu's aunt.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I can't wait to see how the Pounce looks in SVR2008.

I hope it's not a running special, but an actual groggy state special.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

This girl = Ratings!


Here


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Carlito and Shelton Benjamin need to get fired for week, realize that TNA is worthless, have WWE rehire them back, and I bet they start working harder.


I bet they'll be happier in TNA where there's less travel and a bigger push than they are in WWE.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I bet they'll be happier in TNA where there's less travel and a bigger push than they are in WWE.


Until they get paid. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I bet they'll be happier in TNA where there's less travel and a bigger push than they are in WWE.


I'd mark out if they went.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Theme of The Sopranos = Ratings


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

If Carlito went to TNA, he would win the title his first night there.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL, Sabu's wife says something about cathardic and they show Matt Striker.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

lmao! Camera pans to Michaels - yay - Camera pans to Cena - boo!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> LOL, Sabu's wife says something about cathardic and they show Matt Striker.


WTF!? Why...how...what is she talking about!?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Yesssssssssssssssssss, Mr. Fuji is now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Theme of The Sopranos = Ratings


:agree: 



Friday's on:lmao


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

"The Magnificent" Don Muraco is inducting Mr. Fuji


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> lmao! Camera pans to Michaels - yay - Camera pans to Cena - boo!


:lmao


Sounds like a good crowd already


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I dislike CaLiGula's sig


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Don Muraco calls WWE....Debya Debya E :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday's on:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Who's been inducted already?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Kristal's BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAYFUL !!!!!!!!!!!

Fuji....Fuji....Fuji....Fuji !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WCW4Life said:


> Who's been inducted already?


Bockwinkel followed by Wild Samoans followed by The Sheik and now Mr. Fuji.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

What happened to that "Double Double E" guy?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Kristal's BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTAYFUL !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fuji....Fuji....Fuji....Fuji !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Good. I haven't missed Austin.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Kristal is in a yellow/gold looking gown and she bent over to help Mr. Fuji climb the steps to get to the podium 



WCW4Life said:


> Good. I haven't missed Austin.


That won't be till tonight. The main 4 (Lawler/JR/Perfect/Dusty) will be on USA, the rest are done on WWE.com which started at 6pm central.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

What time does the HOF come on TV?


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> What time does the HOF come on TV?


12am Est/ 11 Central.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, the WWE.com portion is over. The rest will be on USA tonight.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I think the HOF airs here in Canuck land on Monday. Not too sure, though. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I only wanna see JR and Mr. Perfect anyway.


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

When are you going to do another pool tournament Diesel?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I didn't catch the full Bockwinkel induction. However, out of Wild Samoans/Sheik/Fuji, Mr. Fuji was the best one. 

I liked the Cena/HBK crowd thing. Boo'ed when camera showed Cena and cheered with camera showed HBK.

I can't wait till tonight and watch the rest.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Curt Hennig should be inducted last but he'll probably be induct first :no:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I checked my cable box guide and it said tonight's HOF is from 11pm Central to 12:10am, so I guess they have extra minutes if need be.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WholeDamShow said:


> When are you going to do another pool tournament Diesel?


I was thinking about making one a few days ago, actually. But then I saw that Horse Tournament thread, and thought nah. Maybe when ever that's over, I'll start up another one.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I was thinking about making one a few days ago, actually. But then I saw that Horse Tournament thread, and thought nah. Maybe when ever that's over, I'll start up another one.


I remember months ago you owning me hardcore in a tournament.

good times


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I remember months ago you owning me hardcore in a tournament.
> 
> good times


:$

You should join the next one, whenever it happens. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think Lawler will go first.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Din Din Time. I'm gonna go eat and watch rest of nick choice awards then rest of HOF then I may be on later.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :$
> 
> You should join the next one, whenever it happens. :agree:


will do


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Bubba'z Girlfriend IRL. In my Sig.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WholeDamShow, I fixed your banner for you...















:$


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Bubba'z Girlfriend IRL. In my Sig.


yuh


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I'd hit it!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hopefully Dusty Rhodes doesn't get to make a speech.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Hopefully Dusty Rhodes doesn't get to make a speech.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why not. It can't be any worse than Iron Sheik's speech was.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov1rNg0wsIg

Chris Daniels must have been watching the HBK/Hogan match before he wrestled.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Hopefully Dusty Rhodes doesn't get to make a speech.


Oh yeah I'm sure there going to induct him without him making a speech.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov1rNg0wsIg
> 
> Chris Daniels must have been watching the HBK/Hogan match before he wrestled.


Isn't that Mikey Batts or whatever the fuck his name is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


>


His voice makes my blood pressure rise.


Never understand anything he's saying either.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov1rNg0wsIg
> 
> Chris Daniels must have been watching the HBK/Hogan match before he wrestled.


:lmao

That's some nice selling.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Isn't that Mikey Batts or whatever the fuck his name is.


I have no idea. The video is too choppy to tell.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

o


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Deebo = ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wasn't Cide supposed to be Zeus/Deebo in Monty & Headliners faux BTB?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Deebo = ratings





Derek_2k4 said:


> Wasn't Cide supposed to be Zeus/Deebo in Monty & Headliners faux BTB?


Its many things Cide was suppose to or could of been.:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh, ok.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Derek_2k4*
> Wasn't Cide supposed to be Zeus/Deebo in Monty & Headliners faux BTB?


My current character is much better :agree: you'll mark out next week when you read it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thumbs down = ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> My current character is much better :agree: you'll mark out next week when you read it.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Truth: I am reading Eragon atm.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3858471-post79.html

:lmao 

So clueless.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3858471-post79.html
> 
> :lmao
> 
> So clueless.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

HE DOESN'T GET IT??!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3858471-post79.html
> 
> :lmao
> 
> So clueless.


:lmao It only gets worse for him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3858471-post79.html
> 
> :lmao
> 
> So clueless.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


KEN-NAH-DAY!!!111


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New look.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Nice:lmao Gotta love the JKA look.

EG vs DG. EG is pissed that DG copied:side:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Hey Guyan


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Want me to make it bold for you, WCW?

Oh yeah, and I got the Grey Fox's cowl. That + Chameleon suit = Legion full of dead soliders.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Love the JKA look.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm Ryan and I love to drink.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Want me to make it bold for you, WCW?
> 
> Oh yeah, and I got the Grey Fox's cowl. That + Chameleon suit = Legion full of dead soliders.


The game almost gets too easy when you get Chameleon.

Making my usertitle moron isn't against the rules is it?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna be a huge Kennedy mark if he wins MITB.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - First day of the month here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My new gimmick should be to steal someone's sig/avatar/usertitle for a week.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^Nice:lmao Gotta love the JKA look.
> 
> EG vs DG. EG is pissed that DG copied:side:


2 more months and then I can get it changed back to EGame 



> Hey Guyan


Hey y0!


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> My new gimmick should be to steal someone's sig/avatar/usertitle for a week.


That reminds me of Mokujin from Tekken.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Greatness


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> My new gimmick should be to steal someone's sig/avatar/usertitle for a week.


You should do P1 next.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The game almost gets too easy when you get Chameleon.
> 
> Making my usertitle moron isn't against the rules is it?


No it isn't.

Almost too easy? I've coasted through the Thieves and Dark Brotherhood Guilds like within 2 days.

At least the Oblivion gates are still not completely oblivious () to me. I still have things hitting me even though I'm invisible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> My new gimmick should be to steal someone's sig/avatar/usertitle for a week.


Take Legends again. that was hilarious.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

tubsoffun said:


> That reminds me of Mokujin from Tekken.


Funny, considering he stole that from Shaung Tsung from Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You should do P1 next.


You got it.



Bubba T said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> Almost too easy? I've coasted through the Thieves and Dark Brotherhood Guilds like within 2 days.
> 
> At least the Oblivion gates are still not completely oblivious () to me. I still have things hitting me even though I'm invisible.


Have you started the main quest yet?


----------



## Jaycobo (Mar 31, 2007)

This sure is a long thread.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Have you started the main quest yet?


I'm currently doing the quest where you have to get allies to fight for Bruma. The latest gate I closed was the one near Anvil. I can already tell this is going to be a long ass quest.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jaycobo said:


> This sure is a long thread.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Im playing Oblivion at this very moment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JKA's back.


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I'm currently doing the quest where you have to get allies to fight for Bruma. The latest gate I closed was the one near Anvil. I can already tell this is going to be a long ass quest.


You don't actually have to get any allies if your fast enough but you probably should get at least half of them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I'm currently doing the quest where you have to get allies to fight for Bruma. The latest gate I closed was the one near Anvil. I can already tell this is going to be a long ass quest.


When I did it, I didnt get any Allies. I just went ahead and went to the big gate without allies. All you have top do is set the difficulty down all the way, and it isnt that hard.

Saved me alot of time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wouldn't doubt it.

Somebody bait him with a Lita gif and a Smallville discussion.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Crowley and I B Ballin' in Warrock.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> JKA's back.
> 
> 
> :hb


Under what guise?


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Funny, considering he stole that from Shaung Tsung from Mortal Kombat.


Damn, should've shortened the seven year rule.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jaycobo said:


> This sure is a long thread.


Welcome back.


:hb


----------



## WholeDamShow (Dec 30, 2003)

ThatzNotCool said:


> WholeDamShow, I fixed your banner for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for the record, i do want Taker to win at Mania, thanks for my new sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Under what guise?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/160919-jaycobo.html



Legend hates Elijah Burke:lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Found Wrestlemania X7 on DVD for 13.99 online. Cheap. Too bad, I don't like buying things online much or I would get it.

Another truth - Going out again now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Legend hates Elijah Burke:lmao


:lmao he's really pathetic.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: 24 is a great show, just a bit better than Smallville, but would be better with Steven Seagal shagging Lita in Texas in it.

MMA.[/bait]


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Found Wrestlemania X7 on DVD for 13.99 online. Cheap. Too bad, I don't like buying things online much or I would get it.
> 
> Another truth - Going out again now.


GIVE ME THE LINK


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: 24 is a great show, just a bit better than Smallville, but would be better with Steven Seagal shagging Lita in Texas in it.
> 
> MMA.[/bait]


lol, that'll do.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I can't find the video I want in the media section.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Chaos said:


> When I did it, I didnt get any Allies. I just went ahead and went to the big gate without allies. All you have top do is set the difficulty down all the way, and it isnt that hard.
> 
> Saved me alot of time.


Yeah, I could do that. With my chameleon suit I'm near invunerlable.

How far are you into the game?

Oh and WCW, my speed is a pitiful 54. I've been mainly racking up my attributes in strength, Willpower, and Intelligence.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to play godfather dons edition some more.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- That one car game that's on all the PS3 demo stations sucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lawlcohol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah it's gotta be JKA. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3858671-post107.html


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Motorstorm?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> lawlcohol


He should be banned for inappropriate rep comments.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

EG said:


> Yeah it's gotta be JKA.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3858671-post107.html


thats JKA?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> thats JKA?


No, it's Jaycobo.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

2 red reps in 3 minutes?

OHOWNED~!!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

EG said:


> No, it's Jaycobo.


no, i meant as the person. did JKA rejoin under that user name or is that a differn't person?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, that second comment made a tear roll down my face.


-2 is lethal


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's JKA, and he gets sadder every time he re-joins. Maybe if he wasn't an idiot he wouldn't post in this thread every time he rejoins. That's how we find out that it's him.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That JKA he never changes. :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Check my message, Cal.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

JKA wants to be able to download WM 23 I think.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Check my message, Cal.


You brightened my day.




Derek's comment made me lol


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> That JKA he never changes. :lmao


yeah frankie. and when is this warzone supose to start? im getting tired of waiting.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If that's his idea of a warzone... Well... :lmao

Truth: I need to rep more people more often, whenever I go to rep someone for a good post it's forever telling me to spread it and I never do...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Evo said:


> If that's his idea of a warzone... Well... :lmao


Not too mention it's a couple weeks later then he said it would be.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth: I'm from Germany


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Not too mention it's a couple weeks later then he said it would be.


Time waits for a warzone, don't you know that?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Evo said:


> Time waits for a warzone, don't you know that?


I guess not.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah frankie. and when is this warzone supose to start? im getting tired of waiting.


It will happen october 10th 2018 at dawn be ready.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


truth: wtf.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

ATHF is coming on.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The warzone already happened, guys.

We just blinked and missed it though, that's all.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's okay, as long as you are prepared for the spam of 200+ angry members then it's okay!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gwen Stefani doesn't look human sometimes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Evo said:


> It's okay, as long as you are prepared for the spam of 200+ angry members then it's okay!


I have my E-Spear ready, and my thrust is straight and strong.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: something thats smarter then JKA, almost everything is smarter then him, but this is atleast 10 times smarter then JKA.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So he's not as smart than a beverage? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> So he's smarter than a beverage?


no the beverage is smarter then him.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Budweiser's IQ is like 160!


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't get it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> 

Fact.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Batman had my babies.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

tubsoffun said:


> Batman had my babies.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Are you guys still talking about him? You're like a bunch of horny girls at a Justin Timberlake concert.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Are you guys still talking about him? You're like a bunch of horny girls at a Justin Timberlake concert.


I don't even know what we're talking about.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: the whole point is the brisk is smarter then him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeff, you almost killed this thread with your dumb comment.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I say close it and start over.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Christian Bale. Best Batman ever?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Jeff, you almost killed this thread with your dumb comment.


not dumb comment, true comment.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: the whole point is the brisk is smarter then him.


k.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I say close it and start over.


I agree


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I liked Val Kilmer the best, the creator of Batman liked Kilmer the best too.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

what is Batman?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey Sargey!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

SARGEH NEEDS MOAR LENS FLARE IN HIS SIG!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Planet Katie's hot. Just look at the Sarge's sig. 

Truth - ionozlol. :argh:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey C_C  
I think I have enouh lens flare in it kthxbai 

Hey Diesel =D


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: People give Vista so much shit. It's not that bad. I quite like it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The site keeps logging me off for some reason...How gai


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I love the interface on Photoshop CS3


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

EG said:


> The site keeps logging me off for some reason...How gai


same with me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3858906-post77.html


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: watching taxi


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Heya Brye


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Heya Brye


Hey Sargey, sup?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3858906-post77.html


:shocked: 

What a funny person 

*Not too much Brye , glad that the Rabbitohs (rugby team) won again last night!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sargey said:


> :shocked:
> 
> What a funny person
> 
> *Not too much Brye , glad that the Rabbitohs (rugby team) won again last night!


Cool. Im trying to beat the secret challenge in SVR 07. I suck at it


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Post of the year.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

What secret challenge?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sargey said:


> What secret challenge?


Once you beat all the others you have to do


Spoiler



Mickie James vs Khali and you must be Mickie. And can't leave the ring


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That's just impossible.

I'd want like 500 points for that.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-I'm busy making CAW's for SDvR 2007.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sharp is going to be a millionaire soon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice sig:lmao

Sharks = ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I wish all challenges in SVR2007 were as challenging as the secret challenge. That was the only challenge that took me more than 2 tries to do.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I still have to do GM mode too


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I wish all challenges in SVR2007 were as challenging as the secret challenge. That was the only challenge that took me more than 2 tries to do.


Shit, 2 tries? I thought I was in your leauge when it came to that game :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

GM mode is easy. If you want to do it the cheating way just get a second controller and do 2 player mode, auto-fill a card and no-show with the other controller then just keep no-showing both shows all year. It's easy, but kinda' boring.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lol A bomb sniffing pig.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Evo said:


> GM mode is easy. If you want to do it the cheating way just get a second controller and do 2 player mode, auto-fill a card and no-show with the other controller then just keep no-showing both shows all year. It's easy, but kinda' boring.


Way too boring, I like to try to do it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Back from the DSW show. Decent show, got to meet Krissy Vaine, Angel Williams, Ryan O'Reily, and G-Rilla.

Unfortunately, the attendance was........85 people :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Back from the DSW show. Decent show, got to meet Krissy Vaine, Angel Williams, Ryan O'Reily, and G-Rilla.
> 
> Unfortunately, the attendance was........85 people :side:


Damn 85 people. matches good?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Brye said:


> Damn 85 people. matches good?


Yea, the matches were decent, show was about 2-2 and a half hours long. I figured they'd have more people just as wrestling fans with tickets being $8 to sit wherever you want.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The WWE 24/7 mode in SVR2008 interests me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner is Dave Meltzer now.


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Headliner is Dave Meltzer now.
> 
> 
> :hb


Ratings.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Back from the DSW show. Decent show, got to meet Krissy Vaine, Angel Williams, Ryan O'Reily, and G-Rilla.
> 
> Unfortunately, the attendance was........85 people :side:


Any news on this rumored 'Stan Hansen-eqsue Lariat' from Knoxx?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth - Funniest .gif I have ever seen:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've seen funnier, but that one got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Evo said:


> Truth - Funniest .gif I have ever seen:


Haha, that's brilliant!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

okay, maybe funniest ever is a bit of a stretch. But it's till pretty damned funny.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evo said:


> Truth - Funniest .gif I have ever seen:


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - The WWE 24/7 mode in SVR2008 interests me.


Except I wish you could use actual wrestlers and not have to create your own.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mike Knox was the best wrestler in the history of both ECWs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Mike Knox was the best wrestler in the history of both ECWs.


Even better than Ian Rotten?!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Spartanlax said:


> Any news on this rumored 'Stan Hansen-eqsue Lariat' from Knoxx?


He never performed it, Much of the match was working over Brian Majors' arm by Knox and Neikirk, and then they picked up the win on a roll-up by Neikirk after a sprint of Majors Brothers offense.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

ROH Results update said:


> 8) Whitmer vs Jacobs in the cage has began.
> 
> -Jimmy Jacobs has lost 2 teeth!!
> -Both guys spiked one another. 2 spikes and chair in the ring.
> ...


I can't wait to see how this match ends...someone's gonna fucking die by the sounds of it...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Even better than Ian Rotten?!


Better then 911.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Except I wish you could use actual wrestlers and not have to create your own.


Actually, I think you can use both.



> Pick Undertaker for your WWE 24/7 character? He's pretty popular already, you might be able to knock out his set of preset, unannounced goals in about six in-game months and make your way into the WWE Hall of Fame. Create a character? You could be looking at three years of WWE ladder climbing.


*thumbs up*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Better then 911.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brian Lee?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Actually, I think you can use both.
> 
> 
> 
> *thumbs up*


Truth-SDvR 2008 should be great. I just hope that they revamp the gameplay a little bit. The animations need to be updated too, badly.

WWE 24/7 should be the best feature of the game if done right.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*









^^^^ For Evo. *


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> 8) Whitmer vs Jacobs in the cage has began.
> 
> -Jimmy Jacobs has lost 2 teeth!!
> -Both guys spiked one another. 2 spikes and chair in the ring.
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^^ I KNOW! YAY JIMMY!!

Hey Sabrina, what's up? I hope things are going better for you.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I almost thought WCW was Legend...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is tonight Supercard of Honor?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-SDvR 2008 should be great. I just hope that they revamp the gameplay a little bit. The animations need to be updated too, badly.
> 
> WWE 24/7 should be the best feature of the game if done right.


http://ps3.ign.com/articles/776/776654p1.html

They talk about animations, and other various things, in this interview. Good read. You should check it out. :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Is tonight Supercard of Honor?


Yep.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Hey Sabrina, what's up? I hope things are going better for you.


*Hey Derek.. what's up buttercup? 

I'm doing good, thanks for asking. I ate far to much icecream cake for my birthday though. And I was too lazy to run it off today 

Thanks for asking hon. I appreciate that.*


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, it was your birthday recently? Happy be-lated birthday!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back, whats up? for some reason my head hurts.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharks = Ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No Problem. I'm doing fine myself, I got together with some friends today and we went and saw 'Blades of Glory'. It was a lot better than I was expecting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I almost thought WCW was Legend...


I'm just a fan...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Oh, it was your birthday recently? Happy be-lated birthday!


*Yesterday and thanks 

:hb TO ME! *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yesterday and thanks
> 
> :hb TO ME! *


:hb


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: New avvy.

<3

:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hm, I didn't know it was your birthday yesterday.

Happy late birthday, Sabrina.  :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy winning MITB = no ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Kennedy winning MITB = no ratings


Pyro (and then Legend) would disagree.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evo said:


> Sharks = Ratings


*Sharks eating people = Bigger Ratings. 


Derek, glad you liked the movie! I'll probably go see TMNT tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it.


Welcome back Jeff. Hope you're doing fine. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Sharks eating people = Bigger Ratings.
> 
> 
> Derek, glad you liked the movie! I'll probably go see TMNT tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it.
> ...


hey sabrina. my head kinda hurts but besides that im good. how are you doing? 

truth: if kennedy doesn't win MITB, i won't be happy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Pyro (and then Legend) would disagree.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thanks for the birthday wishes guys. I really really really really appreciate it. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sabrina you didnt even bother to tell me yesterday when we talked on yahoo.:angry: I'm hurt.:sad:

happy belated b-day.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I was the first one who complained about Pyro's sheep, so FU guys.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - It's sexy time.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

300 advertising = sales.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I was the first one who complained about Pyro's sheep, so FU guys.


We're all sheep for complaining. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Actually, I think you can use both.
> 
> 
> 
> *thumbs up*


Damn, nice. Im being CM Punk or Kennedy in it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Evo said:


> 300 advertising = sales.


:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I was the first one who complained about Pyro's sheep, so FU guys.


But I was the first important person to back you up and agree.

Which reminds me; I'm on Crackdown in like 15 minutes or so. Can't go on internet and Xbox Live at the same time


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sabrina you didnt even bother to tell me yesterday when we talked on yahoo.:angry: I'm hurt.:sad:
> 
> happy belated b-day.


*I told you! I actually told you the whole story and why I was so depressed, silly!

And it all had to do with my mom and what I talked my dad into letting me do for my birthday which totally backfired beyond belief. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I played Crackdown for like 10 min once. Seemed like a pretty fun game.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm convinced that if you're a guy and you didn't like 300 then you need to head downtown and turn in your penis.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm convinced that if you're a guy and you didn't like 300 then you need to head downtown and turn in your penis.


:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It gets better when you have full agility and strength.

Sorry to hear that you were down on your birthday Sabrina. <3


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm convinced that if you're a guy and you didn't like 300 then you need to head downtown and turn in your penis.


Why? It's not even nearly the bloodiest movie I've ever seen or the best war movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Got Sabrina a gift


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: sorry to hear sabrina had a bad bday.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Why? It's not even nearly the bloodiest movie I've ever seen or the best war movie I've ever seen.


I called the guys downtown, and we're going to need you to turn it in around 4:00. K Thnx.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, i downloaded 300.



I rarely download movies too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I told you! I actually told you the whole story and why I was so depressed, silly!
> 
> And it all had to do with my mom and what I talked my dad into letting me do for my birthday which totally backfired beyond belief. *


Oh. ya. 

I seemed to remember everything else but the birthday part. Guess I'm slow.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> We're all sheep for complaining. :$


You must all be punished! :side:



> I played Crackdown for like 10 min once. Seemed like a pretty fun game.


Then you're done and it has no replayablility. That's why so many stopped playing it. I'm just waiting for the Halo 3 beta to come out so I can bring the game back to Gamefly.



> It gets better when you have full agility and strength.
> 
> Sorry to hear that you were down on your birthday Sabrina. <3


You have Xbox Live?



> But I was the first important person to back you up and agree.
> 
> Which reminds me; I'm on Crackdown in like 15 minutes or so. Can't go on internet and Xbox Live at the same time


This is true.

What, you don't have a router? Jeez, you're just like Alabaster Holt.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm convinced that if you're a guy and you didn't like 300 then you need to head downtown and turn in your penis.


*This is going straight into the Favorite forum quotes thread 

Brye, thank you! *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I called the guys downtown, and we're going to need you to turn it in around 4:00. K Thnx.


I'd like to know why. The Godfather is still the ultimate macho movie.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Updating my gamefly rental list


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think I'll rent GRAW 2 from Gamefly first and then Super Paper Mario (!!!)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'd like to know why. The Godfather is still the ultimate macho movie.


Yes, Godfather is the ultimate macho movie, but it was decided by a majority vote that 300 is the #2 macho movie of all time.

Remember, if you don't turn it in, the penis fairies will find you in your sleep and cut it off.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

I feel like coco the clown.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I have Live, but I can't play at the moment, my service provider fucked up my plan and reduced the speed to 512kb/s. Which isn't that bad if I am playing people from Australia, but it lags up something fierce when I try to play people overseas. I am changing providers pretty soon though so it should be back up to speed in a while.

It's frustrating because I have a PS3 that is just waiting to be played online and I can't


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh. ya.
> 
> I seemed to remember everything else but the birthday part. Guess I'm slow.


*It's ok sweety. I didn't really emphasize that part. I was too upset. And thanks for listening yesterday. I really appreciate it.*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What about Scarface or Fight Club?

Oh and every single Chuck Norris and Steven Seagal movie ever.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

How wonderful is this interface?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yes, Godfather is the ultimate macho movie, but it was decided by a majority vote that 300 is the #2 macho movie of all time.
> 
> Remember, if you don't turn it in, the penis fairies will find you in your sleep and cut it off.


The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly is so manly that it neuters 300.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Look, I'm just the messenger. Don't blame me, it was decided by the council of men, you know, the one from the beer commercials. Triple H is on it.

Man Law, so my hands are tied.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Half a meg a second?

I remember Cowie telling me on how her ISP is screwing her over but damn.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That one shot is more manly then all of 300 combined.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

The Usual Suspects and The Departed were both way better than 300.

300 was quite average.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

45 minutes until the HOF ceremony on TV.

:hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: which wrestler do i remind you of, with my attitude?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Goodfellas > 300


:flip


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: which wrestler do i remind you of, with my attitude?


Meat.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: which wrestler do i remind you of, with my attitude?


Vito


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: which wrestler do i remind you of, with my attitude?


Eugene


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> Half a meg a second?
> 
> I remember Cowie telling me on how her ISP is screwing her over but damn.


I don't live in or really close to the city so it's hard to get decent speeds. Although with my new provider I'll get around 5mb/s which is ridiculously fast for NSW. I can game without lag on that connection as long as a computer isn't downloading or watching youtube or something.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: which wrestler do i remind you of, with my attitude?


Billy....or Chuck, one of the two.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Billy....or Chuck, one of the two.


:lmao

He set us up for this


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm an ass man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> He set us up for this


Thank god too, if it weren't for that, WCW and FS would still be ripping apart my one-liner about 300.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: for real


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: for real


How about you stop caring what wrestler you think you remind us of and focus on being your own damn person.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

YOU LOOOOK SOOOOOO..............GOOD TO MEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> How about you stop caring what wrestler you think you remind us of and focus on being your own damn person.


:agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> How about you stop caring what wrestler you think you remind us of and focus on being your own damn person.


i can't im to bored.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Let him dream.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

For real you remind me of Ric Flair Jeff.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Evo said:


> Let him dream.


Fine. I'll let him have his dream..... for now.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Fine. I'll let him have his dream..... for now.


superman > batman i went there.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Truth: I hate when people bitch


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> superman > batman i went there.


Opinion is subjective, those words have no effect on me.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Diesel said:


> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/776/776654p1.html
> 
> They talk about animations, and other various things, in this interview. Good read. You should check it out. :agree:


Great interview, thanks Diesel.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Minterz said:


> Truth: I hate when people bitch


Same here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wolverine > Every superhero ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^
Like I said, Subjective. everybody has their opinion and that's fine.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^^
> Like I said, Subjective. everybody has their opinion and that's fine.


COP OUT RESPONSE


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin > Wolverine


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Batman fans should kill themselves.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Austin > Wolverine


:agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Austin > Wolverine


If Austin was a comic book character he would rule.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> If Austin was a comic book character he would rule.


:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> COP OUT RESPONSE


yep


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Brye said:


> Same here.


Hey Ashley, how you doin?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> yep


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Minterz said:


> Hey Ashley, how you doin?


Pretty good :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Minterz said:


> Hey Ashley, how you doin?


:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Batman > Superman in every way.

Haven't you seen the cameo-comic where Batman fights Superman and wins?

He shoots him out of the sky with a fucking tank.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Evo said:


> Batman > Superman in every way.
> 
> Haven't you seen the cameo-comic where Batman fights Superman and wins?
> 
> He shoots him out of the sky with a fucking tank.


Never read it, but I want to now.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

WCW4Life said:


>


TO disgusts me making so many distractions for his team hanging QB's and coaches out to dry and not thinking Donovan McNabb is a good enough Qb for you when he is top 6 QB in the leauge currently no question.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The character I'm creating is going to be the baddest of them all. She's an anti-heroine so she'll be able to do anything I want her too. Remorse and a conscience sucks in a superhero *


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Garfield > Batman, Spiderman, Hulk, every other superhero x4000000.

ohrobbed~!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Garfield > Batman, Spiderman, Hulk, every other superhero x4000000.
> 
> ohrobbed~!!!


What about Bobby Lashley? He's a superhero :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Garfield > Batman, Spiderman, Hulk, every other superhero x4000000.
> 
> ohrobbed~!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> TO disgusts me making so many distractions for his team hanging QB's and coaches out to dry and not thinking Donovan McNabb is a good enough Qb for you when he is top 6 QB in the leauge currently no question.


whats up MVP Weedman?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> TO disgusts me making so many distractions for his team hanging QB's and coaches out to dry and not thinking Donovan McNabb is a good enough Qb for you when he is top 6 QB in the leauge currently no question.


TO is a god.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That Austin/Coach segment was gold.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That Austin/Coach *Anyone* segment was gold.


Fixed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Bored a little bit


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: ummmm i got nothing to say.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

I hate those ppv "spoilers"


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: This thread has been good today.

You all win the prize!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Minterz said:


> I hate those ppv "spoilers"


half of the time "spoilers" is short for "This is shit I just thought of and will not happen"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Talking to Headliner on MSN


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Evo said:


> Truth: This thread has been good today.
> 
> You all win the prize!


You need to post here more often.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Today has been pretty bad actually.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> half of the time "spoilers" is short for "This is shit I just thought of and will not happen"


yeah, most of the time i don't even belive it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I swear, I listen to the song Can't Repeat like 30 times a day. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I swear, I listen to the song Can't Repeat like 30 times a day. :$


Only 30?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I listen to Haddaway - What is Love? 55 times a day.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I listen to Haddaway - What is Love? 55 times a day.


Good idea.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> You need to post here more often.


I used to, but I stopped for some reason, I will probably be in this thread more during the holidays in a week or two.

Truth: I need to start a 10 minute business report due tomorrow


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HOF ceremony in 5 minutes.


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

What is love?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

What is love? Baby don't hurt me! Don't hurt me! NO MORE! WHAT IS LOVE?

WHOAA WHOAA WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOA WHOAAAAAAAAAAAOOOA OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOHHHHHH.

WHAT IS LOVE?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

WCW4Life said:


> TO is a god.


I used to like TO and enjoyed his antics as much as a Packer fan can but he has simply been classless for the last two years wanting new deal just a year after signing one while needlessly and dumbly burying McNabb then knocking Parcells on the way out, all the while complaning about how many passes he gets thrown to him and leading the leauge in drops.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> What is love?


When she wants to say no and says yes anyway


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

G.A said:


> What is love? Baby don't hurt me! Don't hurt me! NO MORE! WHAT IS LOVE?
> 
> WHOAA WHOAA WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOA WHOAAAAAAAAAAAOOOA OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOHHHHHH.
> 
> WHAT IS LOVE?


You beat me to it!

FUCK!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> When she wants to say no and says yes anyway


lol

Truth- Pumped for SVR 08


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> When she wants to say no and says yes anyway


:lmao

Make sure to put me in a wicked spot in the next WWF show. Something that shows my wrestling game craze. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HOF ceremony is on:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HOF Ceremony time!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i still need to wait


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

Truth - Essendon beating the crows 55-22. :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hope Dusty talks for 3 hours.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I think the HOF show is on tomorrow here in Canada I will try to catch it at some point before Mania.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Triple H is breaking kayfabe. He should be fired.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I hope Dusty talks for 3 hours.


If you weels.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Are they only inducting King, JR, Mr. P, and Dusty on TV?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

TODD GRISHAM IS SUCH A ******.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Are they only inducting King, JR, Mr. P, and Dusty on TV?


Yeah, they only got an hour on TV.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

When is Austin getting inducted anyway?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This HOF class still could of have been better.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> This HOF class still could of have been better.


they need owen in it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> This HOF class still could of have been better.


Ricky Fuckin Steamboat.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> When is Austin getting inducted anyway?


Who knows.


Ric Flair isn't even in yet


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-Just finished making a huge collection of CAW's on SDvR 2007 (MVP, London, Kendrick, Lesnar, Christian, Y2J, CM Punk, Kenny, Jeff Hardy, JWY, Owen Hart, British Bulldog and Kevin Nash) and they look great.

Now I need to give them all entrances and movesets!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owen probably wont be in for a while.


WCW4Life said:


> Ricky Fuckin Steamboat.


WWE fucked up.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-Just finished making a huge collection of CAW's on SDvR 2007 (MVP, London, Kendrick, Lesnar, Christian, Y2J, CM Punk, Kenny, Jeff Hardy, JWY, Owen Hart, British Bulldog and Kevin Nash) and they look great.
> 
> Now I need to give them all entrances and movesets!


I give people credit that can still play SD vs Raw 2007 while good I find the loading time ease of AI and pinning engine all get tedious after about 2 months of gaming. I made a good number of those CAWS when I played the game from www.caws.ws and they turned out fine. I really hope SD vs Raw 2008 takes huges strides forward and really kicks ass.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would mark out if Steamboat and Hall got inducted next year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hall ain't getting in:lmao





:sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Owen probably wont be in for a while.
> 
> WWE fucked up.


i know, but next year might be cool.

yeah, i thought he would be in it this year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Hall ain't getting in:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any reason why you have come to this conclusion? He's had a bigger impact on pro wrestling then more then half the people that have been inducted and he has a legends contract.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

They should have got Steamboat in this year.

Isn't he working for them currently?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: Today is Randy Orton's 27th birthday! :hb:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> They should have got Steamboat in this year.
> 
> Isn't he working for them currently?


Special guest ref for Edge vs Cena at my house show last summer


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Hall should get inducted he was simply fantatistic for 90% of his career if Mr. Perfect gets in Hall gets in.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

arjun14626rko said:


> Truth: Today is Randy Orton's 27th birthday! :hb:


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Supposedly Flair is getting inducted next year, so I think that it would be appropriate to have Flair and Steamboat inducted in the same year.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: I am going to watch the inductions now. 

Hall should not get in, but I just do not like the guy from the two matches I have seen from him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I think this is the first time I have seen Arjun post here. Hey Dude


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Hall should not get in, but I just do not like the guy from the two matches I have seen from him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THIS IS OFFICIALLY THE FUNNIEST VIDEO IN THE HISTORY OF WRESTLING:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOSFpzPlO4Q


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: I was a big time poster in the original Tell the Truth thread. I am sort of a post count whore, so I do not post here. 

Caligula: Sorry, I confused Nash with Hall.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Any reason why you have come to this conclusion? He's had a bigger impact on pro wrestling then more then half the people that have been inducted and he has a legends contract.


idk, he'd probably be drunk off his ass during the induction speech.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

GRISHAM NEEDS TO GTFO.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SHATNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> Truth: I was a big time poster in the original Tell the Truth thread. I am sort of a post count whore, so I do not post here.


oh cool. So sup man?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> GRISHAM NEEDS TO GTFO.


yeah.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Todd was a horrible choice to host the show. Worse than Michael Cole.


Derek_2k4 said:


> Supposedly Flair is getting inducted next year, so I think that it would be appropriate to have Flair and Steamboat inducted in the same year.


True.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> THIS IS OFFICIALLY THE FUNNIEST VIDEO IN THE HISTORY OF WRESTLING:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOSFpzPlO4Q


wtf:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> idk, he'd probably be drunk off his ass during the induction speech.


That hasn't stopped them from inducting people before.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Todd was a horrible choice to host the show. Worse than Michael Cole.
> 
> True.


they need mean gene.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> That hasn't stopped them from inducting people before.


Just look at Iron Shiek.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sherri drunk = ratings


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> they need mean gene.


I guess.

Damn. King didnt nearly get the reception JR did.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I wonder why they hire ugly and incompetent people like Todd Grisham and Michael Cole? They are newsreporters. Add Coach to that list. Hire Arjun! 

Truth: I just added eight different versions of Pour Some Sugar on Me to my iPod.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Any video that has Curt Hennig, Scott Hall, Shawn Michaels, Marty Jennety, Greg Gange, The Shiek, Nick Brockwinkel, and Larry Zzzzzzzbyco all rapping in it is officially the best thing of all time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the gift Arjun


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did they cut to a commercial right when Lawler was coming out?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm Curt Henning, Big Scott Hall,
The Tag Team Champs will take on them All.

YEAH BOI~!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Brye said:


> Thanks for the gift Arjun


People do not buy me gifts, so I repay them when they do.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I guess.
> 
> Damn. King didnt nearly get the reception JR did.


mean gene is better then cole, and todd.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> People do not buy me gifts, so I repay them when they do.


Well you deserve them


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Rockers have absolutely no rhythm


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

King got such a bad reaction, they had to go to commercial.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Scott Hall = Best rapper in that video.

He deserves to be inducted into the HoF just for that.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I wish WWE.com would put up the televised inductions on the website.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea he is jeff.


arjun14626rko said:


> People do not buy me gifts, so I repay them when they do.


But, but, but.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Poor guy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Andy Kaufman should make his surprise return and slap Lawler right now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lawler is plugging Mania in his acceptance speech. :lmao

EDIT: WTF, that was it?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Curt should be last. Dusty is gay.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Lawler is plugging Mania in his acceptance speech. :lmao
> 
> EDIT: WTF, that was it?


Where are you watching it? I cannot find it on WWE.com.

EDIT: Oh, it is on at midnight, I thought it aired at ten.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm so pumped for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I swear to god they better have a Mr.Perfect segment on here. He should be last. Its bad enough they didnt even let his own dad induct him.

Its on USA Arjun.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

arjun14626rko said:


> Where are you watching it? I cannot find it on WWE.com.


I'm watching it on TV.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> THIS IS OFFICIALLY THE FUNNIEST VIDEO IN THE HISTORY OF WRESTLING:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOSFpzPlO4Q


Wow, HBK, Scott Hall, Curt Hennig, The Sheik and Verne Gange (SP) all together rapping. There's something I thought I would never say.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea he is jeff.
> 
> But, but, but.


yup, and if mean gene can get todd fired or cole i will be happy. gene > cole and todd together. 

headliner if Y2J returns this year, what brand would you put him in?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dusty will officially be dead to me if he goes last.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Andy Kaufman should make his surprise return and slap Lawler right now.


He's dead


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dusty will go on last, he's a bigger name than Perfect.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> He's dead


There is a theory that he faked his own death and honestly it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

"Blaseball?" Grisham is dumber than Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm still suprised they're having Wade Boggs induct him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ross will go on last. The fact that AUSTIN is inducting him should make that obvious. Even without that, still...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Ross will go on last. The fact that AUSTIN is inducting him should make that obvious. Even without that, still...


He went on first. :lmao

Dusty is going on last.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I would put Jericho on SD.

I am marking out right now. Although I really wished he would go last. His dad should of still inducted him!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Ross will go on last. The fact that AUSTIN is inducting him should make that obvious. Even without that, still...


JR was the first inducted on tv.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

His dad will accept the award for him I bet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Great video for Hennig.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm still marking out.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> "Blaseball?" Grisham is dumber than Shelton Benjamin.


Benjamin should educlate Grisham on speaking articulately.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I would put Jericho on SD.
> 
> I am marking out right now. Although I really wished he would go last. His dad should of still inducted him!


me too, or ECW. i rather see Y2J as ECW champ then lashley. but Y2J fueding with MVP, kennedy, or undertaker. Y2J and Kennedy on the mic = gold. i miss the Highlight Reel.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Detroit crowd isn't as good with the chants as the Chi-town crowd last year.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

arjun14626rko said:


> Benjamin should educlate Grisham on speaking articulately.


:lmao 

Dusty can't speak properly either. Why is he going on last?! :cuss:



> The Detroit crowd isn't as good with the chants as the Chi-town crowd last year.


BS. Detroit is going to eat Cena alive.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The Detroit crowd isn't as good with the chants as the Chi-town crowd last year.


Truth - Chi Town was rockin.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why did they have to show Dusty in the polka-dots? The Polka-dots were a joke.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> He went on first. :lmao
> 
> Dusty is going on last.


Oh. I actually thought that was just a bit before Mania. Didn't pay enough attention I guess.

~__________________________________________~


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL that Mr.Perfect will get a better reception than Dusty Rhodes. Perfect's wife could of gave a better speech...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dusty is now officially dead to me unless his son comes in wearing the full Goldust suit, wig, and face paint


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: I like John Cena as a wrestler, but nothing makes me happier during a Cena match than to see the entire crowd eat Cena up and chew him out as the suckers in the crowd cry in shock that people boo Cena. I would boo Cena, even though he is one of my favorites.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Dusty is now officially dead to me unless his son comes in wearing the full Goldust suit, wig, and face paint


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Dusty is now officially dead to me unless his son comes in wearing the full Goldust suit, wig, and face paint


*loudly inhale* GOOOOOOOLDUUUUST


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> Truth: I like John Cena as a wrestler, but nothing makes me happier during a Cena match than to see the entire crowd eat Cena up and chew him out as the suckers in the crowd cry in shock that people boo Cena. I would boo Cena, even though he is one of my favorites.


I love it when Cena gets booed :agree:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Dusty is now officially dead to me unless his son comes in wearing the full Goldust suit, wig, and face paint


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dustin Rhodes came out! Not as Goldust though:sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He could have at least have worn the make-up.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Dustin Rhodes came out! Not as Goldust though:sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He just put over Goldust:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

O.........M........F..........G......

Dustin has gained so much weight...

Errr, is that Dustin or not?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's funny because he created that persona to piss off Dusty (who he hated at the time).


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wow, this kid's pretty good on the stick. Kind of like Dusty, without the lisp and the drawl.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I thought Dusty Rhodes was Golddust!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dusty's son just put over Kennedy:no:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

arjun14626rko said:


> I thought Dusty Rhodes was Golddust!!!!


 Oh come on!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He mentioned the Polka-dots. :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> I thought Dusty Rhodes was Golddust!!!!


How long have you been watching wrestling???


srsly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Dusty's son just put over Kennedy:no:


Kennedy > all.

What did he say?

It comes on here in 10 minutes but I'd like to know first anyways.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Horsemen should be the first faction to get inducted to the HOF. Have every former Horsemen on stage except for Mongo McMicheal.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

So is that fat guy Goldust or does he just look a hell of a lot like him?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> How long have you been watching wrestling???
> 
> 
> srsly


Little over two years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> How long have you been watching wrestling???
> 
> 
> srsly


When Orton was the WHC. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Kennedy > all.
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> It comes on here in 10 minutes but I'd like to know first anyways.


His son was talking about Dusty's mic skills and said that it was not unlike stars of today like Cena and Kennedy.

The crowd booed heavily when he mentioned Kennedy. :cuss:

EDIT- Yes GA, the fat guy is Goldust.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The Horsemen should be the first faction to get inducted to the HOF. Have every former Horsemen on stage except for Mongo McMicheal.


They could bring Mongo with them and execute him on stage to the biggest pop of all time.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

y goldust so fat?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> They could bring Mongo with them and execute him on stage to the biggest pop of all time.


Wow, is was thinking they do the exact same thing. :shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> They could bring Mongo with them and execute him on stage to the biggest pop of all time.


:lmao


and :lmao at Dusty dancing with Kristal.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> They could bring Mongo with them and execute him on stage to the biggest pop of all time.


:lmao :lmao :lmao Ratings out this world.

They should play the Horsemen theme music throughout the whole show.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> y goldust so fat?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


too many donuts?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> His son was talking about Dusty's mic skills and said that it was not unlike stars of today like Cena and Kennedy.
> 
> The crowd booed heavily when he mentioned Kennedy. :cuss:
> 
> EDIT- Yes GA, the fat guy is Goldust.


Listening to Rhodes speak is unpleasant, so in that regard his mic skills are very unlike the Godly stick work of John Cena and Mr. Kennedy.

Kennedy getting booed is awesome. He's a heel, any heat is good heat.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> too many donuts?


Prolly cuz Vince fired him, lol. He got depressed and ate a few too many grilled cheese sandwiches.

Guess we'll never get to see 24 Carrot Gold Productions again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Kennedy > all.
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> It comes on here in 10 minutes but I'd like to know first anyways.


He said Cena and Kennedy had the best mic skills in the business right now(basically)


:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cena was booed, NOT Kennedy:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Prolly cuz Vince fired him, lol. He got depressed and ate a few too many grilled cheese sandwiches.
> 
> Guess we'll never get to see 24 Carrot Gold Productions again.


and plenty of ice cream too i bet. 

yeah  but he can go on a diet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Kennedy getting booed is awesome. He's a heel, any heat is good heat.


True, true

Dusty's speech is going to be edited down to about 2 minutes.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Prolly cuz Vince fired him, lol. He got depressed and ate a few too many grilled cheese sandwiches.
> 
> * Guess we'll never get to see 24 Carrot Gold Productions again*.


We might, but we would need wide screen.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dusty Rhodes was amazing on the mic. He sure as hell wasn't the most over babyface in the NWA for a decade because he could wrestle. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Cena was booed, NOT Kennedy:lmao


Oh well, whatever, it's just the HOF.

Kennedy and Cena DO have the best mic skills in the business, so he's right there. Unless you don't count JBL as he's an announcer.

1 ~ JBL
2 ~ Mr. Kennedy
3 ~ John Cena


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Goldust > Dusty


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> and plenty of ice cream too i bet.
> 
> yeah  but he can go on a diet.


I wouldn't mind seeing Overweight Goldust.

Would look pretty hawt in that tight suit. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dusty putting over Trips.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Overweight Goldust.
> 
> Would look pretty hawt in that tight suit. :$


what he was doing after he got fired.









:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HARD TIMES

HHH is going to cry.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL @ Dusty being forced to put HHH over


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Triple H is such a glory hog. 


And yes, I'm blaming that on him.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

:lmao @ Dusty's inside jokes that I don't get!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dusty's speech was probably a half an hour long and they just HAD to include that Triple H part didn't they?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Harley Race!!!!!! Fucking mark out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dusty just put over Kevin Sullivan and Stephanie McMahon within seconds, who the hell won't he put over?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ric Fucking Flair.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Dusty's speech was probably a half an hour long and they just HAD to include that Triple H part didn't they?


Yes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I am totally marking out. Flair cried at leas t twice totally. PASSION

STEAMBOAT SHOULD OF BEEN INDUCTED


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Dusty just put over Kevin Sullivan and Stephanie McMahon within seconds, who the hell won't he put over?


Shelton Benjamin. He CAN'T GET OVER.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HAHAHA


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor Shatner in the background has no idea what the hell is going on. :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I am totally marking out. Flair cried at leas t twice totally. PASSION
> 
> STEAMBOAT SHOULD OF BEEN INDUCTED


:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cool. The HOF ceremony is on now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BARRY WINDHAM SIGHTING!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

wow fuck Kevin Sullivan


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dusty is attempting to put everyone at the show over in one speech.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Poor Shatner in the background has no idea what the hell is going on. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: I am watching Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit on a best matches compilation DVD I made.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AWESOME!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF Harley Race into the Horsemen?

Mark out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> Truth: I am watching Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit on a best matches compilation DVD I made.


They had good matches


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Great speech from Dusty.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

FOUR [email protected]?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

What's coming on now?

*COACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Flair, Steamboat, Hall, Terry Funk, and Austin all need to go next year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great freaking Dusty Rhodes speech. I loved the mentioned of the Horsemen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Time for A.M. Raw


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

BEST STUNNER OF ALL TIME COMING UP FOLKS!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AUSTIN/COACH SEGMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> AUSTIN/COACH SEGMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMFG. COACH!!!!! :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Go from a great Dusty speech to Austin/Coach. 

A.M. Raw is getting the best ratings ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Go from a great Dusty speech to Austin/Coach.
> 
> A.M. Raw is getting the best ratings ever.


:hb


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

:hb


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: GREAT HOF Ceremony this year. 

Someone needs to GIF Kristal bending over to help Mr. Fuji climb the stairs.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That segment is so classic.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That segment was so much better the second time:lmao


:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Cody is a good mic worker. Bring him up to the main roster


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Now that I've had my markout moment of the night. Time for bed!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, I think I am heading to bed too once I check a few things. WrestleMania Sunday is officially here (well, for me and the ones on eastern time zone).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vince beating the hell out of the limo driver = ratings:lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Why do they have to censor all of the stuff out on RAW A.M. but not on actual RAW? RAW is on earlier, it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Matt Hardy's promo on RAW was horrendous:lmao:lmao:lmao




> I'm gonna be at Wrestlemania, I'm gonna be in your face!!!


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Does Matt Hardy ever have a good promo?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Jeff's was almost as bad. But Edge was freaking hilarious.

They had to edit out Edge saying "Sex". >_>


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Both of the Hardyz are terrible on the mic. They should of just had them shout, throw up signs and dance in the ring.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: That was the first time I ever heard Jeff Hardy speak.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Does Matt Hardy ever have a good promo?


no nt rly


Kennedy struggling to yell the rest of his name before Edge ripped the mic out of his hands made me burst out laughing though:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I'm quite sure that if someone just went up to Jeff and said "Listen, I didn't want to be the one to tell you, but you're shit" he would be shocked and embarrassed, and would never wrestle again. He just doesn't realise how shit he is.

Truth: I can imagine Jeff answering the phone saying "HARDY, HARDY, HARDY" and walking around the streets listening to his entrance music and doing his dance. All day long.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I'm quite sure that if someone just went up to Jeff and said "Listen, I didn't want to be the one to tell you, but you're shit" he would be shocked and embarrassed, and would never wrestle again. He just doesn't realise how shit he is.
> 
> Truth: I can imagine Jeff answering the phone saying "HARDY, HARDY, HARDY" and walking around the streets listening to his entrance music and doing his dance. All day long.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn, AM RAW is getting me really pumped for Mania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: Cody is a good mic worker. Bring him up to the main roster


He was good but not great. Comfortable but he goofed up a couple of times like pronouncing Ken Kennedy as "Kin Kennedy". And he had a slight lisp.

If you trained him how to do it the right way, he should commentate, though.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Damn, AM RAW is getting me really pumped for Mania.


Mania 23 sux. :hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm watching to see Batista lose the title.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm watching to see Batista lose the title.


and kennedy wining MITB. if he doesn't win MITB i lose 854 points.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm watching to see Batista lose the title.


I really don't think he will, tbh. I think Batista will either turn heel and get himself disqualified/cheat, or someone will interfere.

And Michaels/Cena is a toss up. That's the only thing good about this match, it's very unclear who's going to win.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> and kennedy wining MITB. if he doesn't win MITB i lose 1,000 points.


Same but I care more about Lashley, MVP, and Taker winning


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Meltzer is ballin!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I really don't think he will, tbh. I think Batista will either turn heel and get himself disqualified/cheat, or someone will interfere.


I don't see Undertaker not pinning him. I just don't. He won't be champion for long in fact he may lose it at Backlash and definately Judgment Day at the latest but he'll win.



> And Michaels/Cena is a toss up. That's the only thing good about this match, it's very unclear who's going to win.


Cena is winning. There is absolutely no question about that in my mind.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Minterz said:


> Same but I care more about Lashley, MVP, and Taker winning


i bet on lashley, kennedy, MVP, and a small one on ashley.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Meltzer is ballin!


:lmao 

Does that mean Superstar Billy Graham is ballin as well?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL @ Dusty calling Flair the best wrestler ever. I love Flair but honestly no.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Is MVP suppose to win or something? Because judging by the VBookie, it seems like he's the favorite.

I can see Benoit/MVP opening up the show, wouldn't MVP winning kill crowd? idk.



> Cena is winning. There is absolutely no question about that in my mind.


If he does cleanly without a turn, I will be pisssssssssssed.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Is MVP suppose to win or something? Because judging by the VBookie, it seems like he's the favorite.
> 
> I can see Benoit/MVP opening up the show, wouldn't MVP winning kill crowd? idk.


i think the diva match starts it, then MVP/Benoit match but im not sure.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

New avatar.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Is MVP suppose to win or something? Because judging by the VBookie, it seems like he's the favorite.
> 
> I can see Benoit/MVP opening up the show, wouldn't MVP winning kill crowd? idk.


There have been reports of Benoit being moved to Raw due to poor usage by the SmackDown! bookers.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> LOL @ Dusty calling Flair the best wrestler ever. I love Flair but honestly no.


Honestly, yes. Flair truly is the best wrestler of all time, in every aspect. There has never been a total package like Flair, ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair > Austin


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im calling it a night, good night everyone talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Coach > Flair > Austin


Fixed. :agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Honestly, yes. Flair truly is the best wrestler of all time, in every aspect. There has never been a total package like Flair, ever.


Kurt Angle in his prime (notice I said PRIME) was a better overall package than Ric Flair.

Every aspect? I can think of one wrestler better than Flair in any given area that's not even one of my favourites.

Overness - Hogan

Mic skills - Rock (Yes, I said Rock is better than Flair on the mic. It's simply a matter of Flair having MUCH better material AND being great on the mic to boot)

In ring - Bret Hart


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: IF sexy never left then why is everyone on my sh-i-i-it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :no:


Why does it move?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why does it move?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


>


So many questions, so little questions.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So many questions, so little questions.


You did way too much cocaine tonight.


Go to rehab for 24 hours like Lindsay Lohan and other young Hollywood Starlets.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> You did way too much cocaine tonight.
> 
> 
> Go to rehab for 24 hours like Lindsay Lohan and other young Hollywood Starlets.


Can I fuck them while I'm there?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Can I fuck them while I'm there?


Why not.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Why not.


HIGH FIVE!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nope. Rape is illegal.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I swear to god the most annoying videogame tatic is making you kill a bunch of guys in a certain amount of time or else they all come back to life.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

You on something AMP?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL @ Carlito trying to imitate Scott Hall's selling of the Stunner in Cali's sig, who coincidentally is the same person Carlito was/is imitating as a character.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watchin' Mad TV.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> LOL @ Carlito trying to imitate Scott Hall's selling of the Stunner in Cali's sig,* who coincidentally is the same person Carlito was/is imitating as a character.*


Very, very, poorly.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Very, very, poorly.


Unlike you, I don't hate Carlito. I just currently have no interest in him since he only works well as a heel.

And yes, I know the whole thing about good wrestlers can work both, I guess there's some truth to that but he's still a good heel if booked like he was on SmackDown! and not Raw.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Nope. Rape is illegal.


Who says it will be rape? Those bitches will fuck anything and I'm 100 times better than him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Strange *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Unlike you, I don't hate Carlito. I just currently have no interest in him since he only works well as a heel.
> 
> And yes, I know the whole thing about good wrestlers can work both, I guess there's some truth to that but he's still a good heel if booked like he was on SmackDown! and not Raw.


I don't think he's a good heel either. Like I said earlier, having the gimmick of a dude who spits in the faces of people he deems uncool isn't the deepest gimmick in the world.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*









^^^ how can Vinnie Mac not be everyones hero?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I don't think he's a good heel either. Like I said earlier, having the gimmick of a dude who spits in the faces of people he deems uncool isn't the deepest gimmick in the world.


*There's not many wrestling characters that are very deep, unfortunatly.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I don't think he's a good heel either. Like I said earlier, having the gimmick of a dude who spits in the faces of people he deems uncool isn't the deepest gimmick in the world.


It's not the deepest gimmick in the world but neither is announcing your name twice.....twice, now is it? Now granted, Kennedy is MILES ahead of Carlito as a talent but the point being that a simple gimmick in the right hands is still effective. Carlito's not that good but he's good enough to work within the confines of that gimmick as a heel and pull it off well and that's still not something that anyone can do. Johnny Nitro would fail miserably in that gimmick for instance. Hell he's failing at his own gimmick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *There's not many wrestling characters that are very deep, unfortunatly.*


There's a joke with deep and your sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It's not the deepest gimmick in the world but neither is announcing your name twice.....twice, now is it? Now granted, Kennedy is MILES ahead of Carlito as a talent but the point being that a simple gimmick in the right hands is still effective. Carlito's not that good but he's good enough to work within the confines of that gimmick as a heel and pull it off well and that's still not something that anyone can do. Johnny Nitro would fail miserably in that gimmick for instance. Hell he's failing at his own gimmick.


lmao I Kennedy's gimmick is much more deeper then that. It's basically an exaggerated version of his personality which is the best type of gimmick. Carlito's gimmick isn't that and it feels forced.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> lmao I Kennedy's gimmick is much more deeper then that. It's basically an exaggerated version of his personality which is the best type of gimmick. Carlito's gimmick isn't that and it feels forced.


Well, yeah, NOW it is, but I mean in the beginning when that's basically all he would do and it still worked.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, yeah, NOW it is, but I mean in the beginning when that's basically all he would do and it still worked.


It works for a little while but Carlito has been doing the same thing for like three years now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sable is still hotness.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's a joke with deep and your sig.


*Fire away. i love a good joke *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oh damn.............


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> oh damn.............


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I do miss Sable from before she became 95% plastic.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Fire away. i love a good joke *


....That was the joke....I think?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I concur.










































But with who!!!???


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


>


Oh nothing. I just thought AMP was out of it and Sabrina told him to go right on ahead with the joke.:$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I concur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUN-DUN-DUUUUUN!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The plot thickens.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Oh nothing. I just thought AMP was out of it and Sabrina told him to go right on ahead with the joke.:$


The joke is on your ahead.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh nothing. I just thought AMP was out of it and Sabrina told him to go right on ahead with the joke.:$


AMP? Out of it? Never!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd stick it deep.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*inhales loudly* GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLDUUUUUUUUST


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The joke is on your ahead.


oh. ok


WCW4Life said:


> AMP? Out of it? Never!


Its possible.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> AMP? Out of it? Never!


I'm always in it to win it before I begin it.



> I'd stick it deep.


She wouldn't let you.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm always in it to win it before I begin it.
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't let you.


That made so much sense it was mind boggling.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *inhales loudly* GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLDUUUUUUUUST


*Points to the left side of the screen*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> She wouldn't let you.


*O RLY?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Here. Hi


Who are you?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> *O RLY?*


Probably.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who are you?


He's notable.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> He's notable.


I notable no one.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Probably.


Sounds ballin to me.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


Sexyness, personified.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, he got Terri, so he must have done something right.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince Russo tried to give Dustin a child molester gimmick when he went to WCW and it was pulled after one show by turner.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Russo said that Goldust is the character he put the most work into.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Vince Russo tried to give Dustin a child molester gimmick when he went to WCW and it was pulled after one show by turner.


SWERVE!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Vince Russo tried to give Dustin a child molester gimmick when he went to WCW and it was pulled after one show by turner.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Vince Russo tried to give Dustin a child molester gimmick when he went to WCW and it was pulled after one show by turner.


:lmao

Look at my avatar. Thats Vince Russo. And look at what he's doing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Russo said that Goldust is the character he put the most work into.


Well there's a little Russo in all of us.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> Look at my avatar. Thats Vince Russo. And look at what he's doing.


:lmao

I may upload his debut to youtube.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Well there's a little Russo in all of us.


eeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> Look at my avatar. Thats Vince Russo. And look at what he's doing.


Realizing he's wearing a Giants shirt and they suck?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

No, Russo has never been inside me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> I may upload his debut to youtube.


Oh god that had to be great.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Realizing he's wearing a Giants shirt and they suck?


More like putting his head down in shame & failure.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> More like putting his head down in shame & failure.


Because he realizes that the Giants suck.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> No, Russo has never been inside me.


Wow your mind is in the gutter. You may want to clean that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Because he realizes that the Giants suck.


At least you know the truth. This should be a place where only truths are spoken.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> At least you know the truth. This should be a place where only truths are spoken.


HIGH FIVE!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wow your mind is in the gutter. You may want to clean that.


http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/youare.php:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/youare.php:hb


I click nothing with albino and black in the same sentence.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: At a friends house whats up everyone?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> HIGH FIVE!!!


HIGH FIVE!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: At a friends house whats up everyone?


LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



did you read about Supercard of Honor?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SELF HIGH FIVE!!!!

Yeah I did and Jimmy Jacobs is gonna kill himself before he's 30. Still as crazy as that match sounded I'm still in the mindset it's not going to be as great as everyone thinks it will be. Still kinda glad Huss won the fued, I hope it's actually over.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

BANG!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

you get repped for the DDP reference.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DDP is/was the man.

Truth: I didn't know Diesel was so young till I checked his profile the other day.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm a DDP mark. BANG!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> DDP is/was the man.
> 
> Truth: I didn't know Diesel was so young till I checked his profile the other day.


DDP is a stalker. I think that ties in to your second comment but I'm not sure how.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> DDP is a stalker. I think that ties in to your second comment but I'm not sure how.


:lmao

oh god, you brought back memories of the god awful Stalker angle DDP was in that lead up to the just as awful invasion angle.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: The DDP stalker and motivational speaker gimmicks he had in WWE were both pretty entertaining in a "This is so stupid it's awesome way".


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Those gimmicks destroyed any credibility DDP had left.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark out if DDP showed and gave somebody a Diamond Cutter tomorrow night.



BANG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I'd mark out if DDP showed and gave somebody a Diamond Cutter tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> BANG!!!!!!!!


Ashley needs a Diamond Cutter.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching The Simpsons.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm going to sleep now. Whatever I said tonight I can not be held responsible for.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm going to sleep now. Whatever I said tonight I can not be held responsible for.


I just logged on and probably won't be around that long but whatever you said tonight AMP, I love you for it 

:lmao
Nite AMP


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*And that's not a bad thing...








..That's a good thing!​*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I'm going to sleep now. Whatever I said tonight I can not be held responsible for.


Stop doing cocaine.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *And that's not a bad thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S ME IT'S ME...IT'S D-D-P!!!!~~~~~!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The gimmick might have been stupid, but he made it enjoyable.

Truth- DDP's WWE career was ended by one of Hardcore Holly's dropkicks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Ashley needs a Diamond Cutter.


Ashley needs a new face. A new pair of legs, meh, why bother. Just kill her off.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Ashley needs a Diamond Cutter.


Or a castration.

Truth: Not feeling particularily creative. It's morning time, so I'm excused.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ashley needs a new face. A new pair of legs, meh, why bother. Just kill her off.


Then what reason would Brye have for continuing to live?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ashley just needs to get off my tv.

Benneh repped me twice in 6 mins yesterday. It gave me a repgasm. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think Lesnar is stronger than Lashley.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I think Lesnar is stronger than Lashley.


NO ONE IS STRONGER THAN LASHLEY!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe, but RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!> F-5


EDIT- Night, all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> Benneh repped me twice in 6 mins yesterday. It gave me a repgasm. :$


:sad:


Derek_2k4 said:


> Then what reason would Brye have for continuing to live?


I guess he wouldnt have a reason anymore.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Speaking of the Running Powerslam, what ever happened to the Dominator Lashley used?

All Right logging off, cya guys enjoy Mania!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Later, McQueen.

I'm about to sail off to bed, too. Later, all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth- Lashley sucks.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Ashley is now known as Punchface


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


Nice gif.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

My internet has been dead for 6 hours, but it has now resurrected


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth- Roosters lost again


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

This forum is going to be shit tomorrow night.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^



jax_the_ax said:


> Nice gif.


:hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> This forum is going to be shit tomorrow night.


Admin dont wanna turn the guests off but he should just for tomorrow night.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You should have to have a minimum of 2,000 posts and 2,000 rep points to access the forum tomorrow night.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KILL THE GUESTS


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> You should have to have a minimum of 2,000 posts and 2,000 rep points to access the forum tomorrow night.




I won't be on anyways, but still.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watching UFC Ultimate Knockouts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I won't be on anyways, but still.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I found a Mania stream :hb


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I found a Mania stream :hb


Gimme? :$

No I won't be needing it...I won't be able to watch it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoiler



Current plans call for Vince McMahon to wrestle Rey Mysterio at SummerSlam.



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Truth: Watching Mania ive 2morrow


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> You should have to have a minimum of 2,000 posts and 2,000 rep points to access the forum tomorrow night.


 

1060 posts is fine. That, or a reputation that proceeds you.

The real kind of reputation.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really really can't be true.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egh.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truth: I find that crap.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: DJ Fernie is hella cool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> That really really can't be true.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...lam-match-rebeccas-release-batistas-ways.html


:/


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: DJ Fernie is hella cool.


His Myspace rox


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That confirms that I won't be ordering Summerslam.

I hate that little guy.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3860506-post16.html

yes, Yes!:argh:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll watch Vince/Mysterio if it's no DQ.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I would rather see Little Boogeyman VS Vince McMahon in a Buried Alive Match :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I'll watch Vince/Mysterio if it's no DQ.


It will be. It's Vince at a big PPV.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm really worried that my DVD recorder is going to screw up when I try to record WrestleMania. I won't know untill I try finalizing the disk. SmackDown got screwed up this past Friday.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^

The first Elimination Chamber is so awesome,


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3860506-post16.html
> 
> yes, Yes!:argh:


Melina did :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Did Khali show up on SD and destroy Kane?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

the 2003 Elimination Chamber match was horrible! IMO


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Did Khali show up on SD and destroy Kane?


Nope.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth- *Just woke up.

Hello.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> the 2003 Elimination Chamber match was horrible! IMO


I thought it was pretty good for how much time they had. That, and HHH was hurt.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Nope.


Excellent. 2-1 > 1-2


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Emperor


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey Sargey.

*Truth-* I have ordered the last 10 Wrestlemanias. Tonight, i won't be ordering. To be honest, only the Cena/Michaels and the MITB interests me. Its a shame.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Excellent. 2-1 > 1-2


I think it will end in DQ though.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Excellent. 2-1 > 1-2


But Kane cut a killer promo on Khali. Actually Kane said one thing and laughed like it was important.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> ^
> 
> The first Elimination Chamber is so awesome,


It was the best one.

My brother was able to salvage the last half of SmackDown with a program on his computer. Good thing the diva match was during the last half.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> But Kane cut a killer promo on Khali. Actually Kane said one thing and laughed like it was important.


It was such a fake laugh too:lmao


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - Nothing much happening for me this week ahead...going to be boring  Except next weekend should be good


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> It was such a fake laugh too:lmao


It's Kane's specialty.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd love WM to be amazing tonight, just to spite all the people who aren't ordering it. :flip


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> It was the best one.
> 
> My brother was able to salvage the last half of SmackDown with a program on his computer. Good thing the diva match was during the last half.


I'm watching it twice in a row.


:side:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: I have been sick all week end but i played rugby and went out for a bit today.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd love WM to be amazing tonight, just to spite all the people who aren't ordering it. :flip


Same.

I think it will be a great show. Not as predictable as everybody says.:flip


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope it isn't as predictable as it seems on paper, but it most likely will be.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I want to take the day off, but I know I shouldn't 

My internet would probably die.. I don't like my ISP atm.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I hope it isn't as predictable as it seems on paper, but it most likely will be.


Last years wasn't, for the most part


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Last years wasn't, for the most part


Well the main event wasn't, I was so fucking sure Triple H would win. :sad: 

Everything else was though.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

WTF?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DX crotch chops were unpredictable.

Mysterio winning was kinda unpredictable.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> DX crotch chops were unpredictable.
> 
> Mysterio winning was kinda unpredictable.


Oh yeah the DX crotch chops, that's it.

Rey winning was such a given.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I thought Carlito and Masters were gonna win last year.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

How long till WM starts?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Mysterio = Charity Case.. Was easy to pick him as the winner.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think it starts at 10AM on Monday for us Aussies.

Truth - I thought Orton was going to win it last year. I figured, why would they add him in if he wasn't going to win? Kinda stupid in hindsight.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It actually starts at 9am, but the countdown on WWE.com says it's on now. So there is a bit of confusion. But that must just be counting down to the day.

Happy april fools everyone [Except the Aussies (it's 7:16pm here)]


----------



## three_d (Dec 21, 2006)

Aussies woo hoo yeah

10am i didnt know cool i thought it was 12pm i ordered it yesterday


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - I thought it would have been fitting to have the IC title on the line at WM as a way of praising Mr.Perfect on his induction....

When was the last time the IC title was on the line at WM anyway? :/


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro saying Benoit/Finlay Judgment Day '06 is better than Austin/Hart WM 13 = :lmao


----------



## three_d (Dec 21, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Pyro saying Benoit/Finlay Judgment Day '06 is better than Austin/Hart WM 13 = :lmao


what how do those to matches even compare there was alot of technique in the Finlay vs Benoit match but Austin vs Hart was like 2 worlds coliding


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Pyro saying Benoit/Finlay Judgment Day '06 is better than Austin/Hart WM 13 = :lmao


What do you expect? He comes out with so much markish bullshit.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Finlay This, Finlay that...IMO FInlay is boring.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Brb, dinnertime!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Hornswoggle > Finlay


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

See that thread on HHH apparently retiring?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nickster said:


> See that thread on HHH apparently retiring?


It isn't true? Is it?  :sad:


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

^No.Everyone knows it's Bull Shit.He is already ahead of schedule in rehab.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't remember Dusty saying that.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

I didn't hear it either.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Back from dinner  Had spaghetti bolognaise


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've closed the thread.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I didn't think it was true.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hmmm....

I'm annoyed with the fact that when I got toe surgery, the surgeon accidentally gave me a nasty burn on my toe...which hurts more than where they did the surgery


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

There is like only 20 members on.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

> Currently Active Users: 94 (77 members and 17 guests)


Close , thats quite low actually...


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Yea it is considering how many accounts there are here.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Some people join but never post.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Question: Was Maria at the HoF ceremony? I didn't see her photo on WWE.com.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Evo said:


> Question: Was Maria at the HoF ceremony? I didn't see her photo on WWE.com.


If she wasn't there then it might be a very bad sign.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Soo quiet.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Soo quiet.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Shuutttttttt up.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - First post in a few days I think.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

What are people doing today knowing in under 12 hours(in Uk) that WM23 is on.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Soo quiet.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth! I forgot WM was today.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

What where they doing to the site earlier?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

EG said:


> Truth! I forgot WM was today.


:shocked:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - DG should stop with repeating.


----------



## Kronic (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth-I have no life.All i do is stay in all day playing computer game and sitting on PC.And my Knee hurts


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Ben... do you have Sky+?

I wana know if I can record PPV buys. I think i've done it before but I want to make sure...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :shocked:


I'll still manage to check it out with any luck.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sparki said:


> Ben... do you have Sky+?
> 
> I wana know if I can record PPV buys. I think i've done it before but I want to make sure...


I don't think you can, usually a message pops up saying something.

I tried with the Rumble I think.

Are you actually ordering it?!?! :shocked:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - You cant record PPV's its such a con tbh. Im still getting it though lol.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok i'll stop. Im so cut i cant watch WM ill have to download it.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to have to avoid WEF for a little while, until after I download Wrestlemania and watch it because I'm to cheap to by it .


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I don't think you can, usually a message pops up saying something.
> 
> I tried with the Rumble I think.
> 
> Are you actually ordering it?!?! :shocked:


If I can record then yah i'm ordering it. I recorded a Prem Plus match I ordered so I was thinking maybe I could do the same with Mania... but if not then.. 

I'll read up on it now.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Good night all.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Just found out you can order Wrestlemania on Virgin Media


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Just confirmed you can't record from Sky Box Office... 

I'm at a loss as to what to do now.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sparki said:


> Just confirmed you can't record from Sky Box Office...
> 
> I'm at a loss as to what to do now.


Can't you record it on video?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why do you need to record it? Isn't it no school/college next week?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carlito > Ric Flair.....







































.....




























.....
































:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Carlito > Ric Flair.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh?


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why do you need to record it? Isn't it no school/college next week?


I always watch things once... then re-watch them if something good happens. Seeing it run through live again beats watching the replays imo. I'll order it anyway for tomorrow morning


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i was bored & i was looking for Great Threads...

so..
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3861136-post1.html

:side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I am really not looking forward to modding tonight.

Truth: I am very glad I went all spontaneous yesterday and went out and brought a 360 with saints row


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Sparki said:


> I always watch things once... then re-watch them if something good happens. Seeing it run through live again beats watching the replays imo. I'll order it anyway for tomorrow morning


Truth: That's what I've done.  

I'd be so happy if HBK wins tonight.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3861413-post29.html
:lmao 






...:lmao


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I am pumped up for Mania tonight. I have my snacks and drinks ready 

I'll DVR Mets/Cards and watch WM 23.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm actually pretty pumped for WM, finally. 

Although I'm not expecting a very good show, hopefully it surprises me.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

New Breed vs The originals will star the show, MAYBE?!...:agree:


----------



## #1Benoitfan (Apr 17, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> I am really not looking forward to modding tonight.
> 
> Truth: I am very glad I went all spontaneous yesterday and went out and brought a 360 with saints row


tonight will be full of spammers. Good Luck tonight

Tonight I bet the site will crash. There is going to be a shitload of people on.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah WM is gonna be sweet tonight I think they seemingly will give matches time which is nice. I also have all snacks, drinks etc all lined up.
I hope Orton wins MITB but I wouldn't be upset if Kennedy won as he pretty much deserves it and could beenfit from the push that results in that eventual presumed title win.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I think WM can be better than what people are saying. I mean look at it this way....

Cena/HBK, easily the MOTN and it screams MOTYC. MITB will more than likely be good. Lashley/Umaga match wise can be better than what people say in my opinion, but that match isn't the focus. The overall package of this match will make this good. Batista/Undertaker could be fairly good, if Taker can carry Khali to a watchable match, then carrying Batista to a fairly good match (Batista is much better than Khali) can happen. Benoit/MVP can be better than what people are saying. I mean Benoit can carry anyone to a good match right? [/smark], but seriously I think it could be good if given right amount of time. The Original/New Breed match has potential to be good even without "extreme rules", but "extreme rules" would give it a better chance though.

Only two matches I can honestly see people saying won't be good is Kane/Khali and Women's Title. That's 2 bad out of 8 matches with the rest (6 matches total) all have the potential to be good or even great in some cases.

I think WrestleMania will be better than what people have been saying, especially the anti-WWE fans.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Truth - I'm re-watching Dustys induction speech from last night


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I think the New Breeds vs Orginals would have been improved by Extremem Rules but it should be okay I guess. Hopefully Sabu will use a different wrestlers attire every week now just joking but he won't be around much longer seemingly. I agree the Womens match will be quite bad as is the norm for 90% of current womens wrestling and Kane vs Khalil may be kinda funny but that is about it I assume Khalil wins.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: I am pumped up for Mania tonight. I have my snacks and drinks ready
> 
> I'll DVR Mets/Cards and watch WM 23.


I'm excited but, it just doesn't feel as big as Mania normally does to me.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: My Newest Heel Show Is Up - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...nza-edition-featuring-two-special-guests.html


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I figured out how to download WM without seeing unwanted spoilers. Just get the URL of the 'WWE PPV' sub-section of the Wrestling Multimedia section and paste it into the Internet browser without going to WF index. I remember trying to download WrestleMania on here last year only to see the heading 'Mysterio New Champion' as the most recent thread in the SmackDown section.

And another time when someone had a picture of King Booker with the Championship belt after GAB. It's fucking annoying when it happens.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Is the 8 man tag an elimination match?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I got chips, dip, sodas and some other goodies for WM tonight 

Mr. Crowley....

Nope, unless its changed last minute.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm much more pumped for Mets/Cardinals and the kickoff of the MLB season than I am WM, tru.

Edit - No?

Goddamn, how are they gonna fill 4 hours with this shit?

I'm sorry, but I just don't see it with this event.

Lashley/Umaga will undoubtedly take far too much time, and tho both are good wrestlers I don't think they fit well together. And, while I agree with you that Cena/HBK will be MOTN, I don't think that's a good thing. There are plenty of superstars who put togethere could do far better. Cena/HBK as MOTN reflects on the rest of the card as weak.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I'm much more pumped for Mets/Cardinals and the kickoff of the MLB season than I am WM, tru.


I am more pumped for Mania for tonight. But this fantasy baseball season should be sweet. I normally play fantasy NFL and NBA this is only the second fantasy baseball leauge I have played and the first one in a while but I follow baseball pretty decently.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

:hb Crowley :hb


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> :hb Crowley :hb


gtfo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I bet all my points on Kennedy.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected] the people that will lose points because of kennedy


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I have only bet 1,000 on Mr. Kennedy


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Orton could defintely take it.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Mr!!!.... Money in the bank...Money In the bank. Mr. kennedy!!....Kennedy!!


Yeah. Ken Kennedy will win the MITB.:side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - I'm psyched for Mania.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - I'm psyched for Mania.


Me too 

I'm gonna get off shortly to have an all day Mania party by my lonesome lol.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll cry with happiness if Kennedy doesn't win.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Truth - I bet 500 on Punk, would have done more. But don't have alot of points


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah it would be pretty funny cuz some Pyro think it is 100% chance which it simply isn't.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Can I get a sticky for the newest THS so it doesn't get buried :side:


I know why you'll be happy, his name has 4 letters starts with p and ends with OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

so...What about melina Vs. Ashly. Any predictions?! :side:

like...whos gonna win?!~___________~


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Can I get a sticky for the newest THS so it doesn't get buried :side:
> 
> 
> I know why you'll be happy, his name has 4 letters starts with p and ends with OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :side:


Done 


And yes.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Ashley will W I N. A blind man can see it from a mile away.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes Ashely will win but womens wrestling has been awful recently I could care less really.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The hall of fame shit on TV was retarded. They should've just put it on webcast like last year instead of only showing like half of it.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Kennedy isn't a lock...far far from it. Most the reason he's believed to be so is all of the nubs look up to Pyro.

Kennedy, Orton, and even Punk and Edge have a good chance of winning it.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I may catch it on repeat today but if it was shit I may not bother I dunno but I am bouncing right now so have a good one all.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> I may catch it on repeat today but if it was shit I may not bother I dunno but I am bouncing right now so have a good one all.


The time they had was good, it was only a bit over an hour. But they only showed like 4 of the people instead of everyone. Later.

*Truth:* Just put a chaw in.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* im still not hyped about mania. at all.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I am heading off right now. I am going to watch WM's 21 and 22 to get hyped for tonights WM more. I won't be back on till tonight after Mania.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - One of my good friends is actually going to Wrestlemania tonight.

Truth - I'm not going to order it tonight.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I put 30,000 on Lashley by pin and 3,000 on Cena by pin.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: If I didn't have work tomorrow, I'd order WM tonight. Just dont like the idea of staying up till 4am and getting up at 7 for work.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: If I didn't have work tomorrow, I'd order WM tonight. Just dont like the idea of staying up till 4am and getting up at 7 for work.


I just don't like the idea of paying £15 for a tv program...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Everytime I click on the thread it brings me to page 1814.



> According to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, Juvetund Guerrera owes Rey Mysterio Jr. a few thousand dollars. All WWE wrestlers are required to have cell phones, and when Juvi was with WWE, he didn't have a valid credit card to get a cell phone, so Mysterio loaned him his. After Guerrera was let go by WWE, Juvi charged a few thousand dollars worth of phone calls on Rey's credit card, and has yet to pay Mysterio back. At AAA's Rey de Reyes show, Mysterio read Juvi the riot act backstage.


I don't know what the riot act is, but the Juice cracks me up.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> I just don't like the idea of paying £15 for a tv program...


Well, considering I've never bought a PPV in my life, nor have I ever paid money for a WWE VHS or DVD, I wouldn't feel too bad.

That, and I'm minted :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just woke up whats up?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Woke up


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - One of my good friends is actually going to Wrestlemania tonight.
> 
> Truth - I'm not going to order it tonight.


I thought I was the only one not ordering mania tonight.I just can't get pumped for the card


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Sup?!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'll be ordering it. The only match I don't wanna see is Khali vs Kane


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- I'll be ordering it. The only match I don't wanna see is Khali vs Kane


Kane losing is always good to see.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* It would hilarious on several levels if Trump no-showed tonight.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* Dave im excited by your rep comment


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* It would hilarious on several levels if Trump no-showed tonight.


I'd LOL

Or if Austin didn't show up, even more funny.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Kane losing is always good to see.


You make a good point. But the fact we have to sit through the match doesnt help


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> *Truth;* Dave im excited by your rep comment




Truth: If Vince had a sudden ego urge, and forcibly shaved some of Trump's hair off to "show him whos boss", it would be mark out time.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Trumps gonna get a stunner.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: If Vince had a sudden ego urge, and forcibly shaved some of Trump's hair off to "show him whos boss", it would be mark out time.


That would literally make it the greatest PPV ever


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: If Vince had a sudden ego urge, and forcibly shaved some of Trump's hair off to "show him whos boss", it would be mark out time.


it would be a mark out if lashley loses, and trump loses his hair. vince would make headlines if he shaved trumps hair. but that may not happen .


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

May 19th

*Truth:* I want to smoke a bong, I might have to go to my friends house who is at work and grab his glass one. I hope he gave my other buddy the key.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Trumps gonna get a stunner.


I predict he sells it like Linda as opposed to Shane.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Trump will sell the Stunner like The Rock :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I predict he sells it like Linda as opposed to Shane.


Oh lord, that was the worst selling of a stunner, ever. He should sell it like this


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I rolled a blunt last night with about 4 of my friends. As we were about to smoke it 4 other people rolled into the house so it was one blunt and 8 people. It only went around once. I hate scavenger smokers.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Oh lord, that was the worst selling of a stunner, ever. He should sell it like this


the rock always sell's the stunner, but i hope trump can too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> the rock always sell's the stunner, but i hope trump can too.


Don't quote my gifs, uses up bandwith


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected] and Brye


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Don't quote my gifs, uses up bandwith


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

1 between 8? Nasty. 1 in 3 is the highest acceptable number.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


>


:lmao

Best. Overselling. Ever.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

1 for 4 will do it to at least get you a little buzzed. Any more than 4 gets to me. I was about to say fuck the other people but they are my friends too, they just didn't have any weed. Everyone drinks and smokes cigs, I get high and chew Copenhagen.

*Truth:* Imageshack > Sites where you have to worry about bandwith.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :agree: but Im too lazy to move everything over there :$



MrMondayNight™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Best. Overselling. Ever.


Yes, and unless you people stop quoting my gifs, you'll never see them again


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Everytime I click on the thread it brings me to page 1814.
> 
> 
> I don't know what the riot act is, but the Juice cracks me up.


Read the riot act is just a phrase that means to punish or yell or scold someone over something.

Truth ~ I am indeed ordering Wrestlemania tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Bandwith = Devil


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^ :agree: but Im too lazy to move everything over there :$
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and unless you people stop quoting my gifs, you'll never see them again


Meh, hotlinking is fun


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Meh, hotlinking is fun


So is red repping


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Read the riot act is just a phrase that means to punish or yell or scold someone over something.


Thanks for clarifying, I've never heard that phrase before.

*Truth:* Wondering if I can use Windows Movie Maker to make a Timothy Leary 'music tribute video', similar to the many wrestling tributes. Is it easy to use the program to do that?

It's either make a video that is like 6 minutes long or write a 10+ page paper with a shitload of documented sources. I'd prefer the video.

I already got the songs. 'White Rabbit' by Jefferson Airplane and 'Incense and Peppermints' by Strawberry Alarm Clock. I'm going to seperate them with a video of Leary talking about thinking for yourself.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> So is red repping


:cuss: 

I WILL NOK U OWT M8!!11!![/n00b]


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :cuss:
> 
> I WILL NOK U OWT M8!!11!![/n00b]


 I don't speak their language man. I really don't know what that says 


Edit: oh, you wanna knock me out


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm actually pretty pumped for WM, finally.
> 
> Although I'm not expecting a very good show, hopefully it surprises me.


There ya go! I'm basically in the same boat. Pumped because it's WM (and for HBK/Cena and MITB), but other than those two matches I'm expecting nothing above average.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Dave when are you posting the next episode?

Yo Matt and Byre sup guys?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Tom, hows it going mate 



Brye said:


> I don't speak their language man. I really don't know what that says
> 
> 
> Edit: oh, you wanna knock me out


Naa geez its all jokes mate 

Gotta stop talking like this.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Dave when are you posting the next episode?
> 
> Yo Matt and Byre sup guys?


Im doing well Tom, just postin and showing Matt not to hotlink . You?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> Im doing well Tom, just postin and showing Matt not to hotlink . You?


Gdgd, im good cheers mate, actually just watching mania x-8 at the moment trying to get abit hyped for 23 tonight, but its not working. meh. Matt stop hotlinking. stupid liverpool fans. 



MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hi Tom, hows it going mate


Not too bad mate, yourself? Looking forward to Mania?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I have an Operations Management test tommorrow.

- So does anyone know if I can use Windows Movie Maker to make a tribute type of video? And is it easy to learn, because I've never used it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Gdgd, im good cheers mate, actually just watching mania x-8 at the moment trying to get abit hyped for 23 tonight, but its not working. meh. Matt stop hotlinking. stupid liverpool fans.


Yeah, he's not the smartest 

Im actually pumped for Mania


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Dave when are you posting the next episode?
> 
> Yo Matt and Byre sup guys?


Friday, but there will be a few updates during the week from Meltziner 

Truth: I would absolutely order WM tonight if circumstance wasn't against me. HBK Cena, MITB, as well as Lashley Umaga and (the sleeper) Benoit MVP are all going to be above average.

Truth: The only odd thing is that only 3 of the possible 8 mens titles are being defended.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye, I should send a pic of a hot girl to a load of n00bs and tell them its you. You would get lots of creepy PMs from guys who fancy you. It would be hilarious 

:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Brye, I should send a pic of a hot girl to a load of n00bs and tell them its you. You would get lots of creepy PMs from guys who fancy you. It would be hilarious
> 
> :side:


 
You do that, and I'd have to hunt you down :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm calling my friend's house in a bit to see if he's back from Mexico yet. If he's not, then I'm not watching Mania, because I'm not going to the theatre by myself. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm calling my friend's house in a bit to see if he's back from Mexico yet. If he's not, then I'm not watching Mania, because I'm not going to the theatre by myself. :sad:


:sad: I'd go with you but I live pretty far away


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> Not too bad mate, yourself? Looking forward to Mania?


I'm good thanks, I think I have a stream for Mania so I can't wait for it to start 



> Yeah, he's not the smartest






> Matt stop hotlinking. stupid liverpool fans.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm calling my friend's house in a bit to see if he's back from Mexico yet. If he's not, then I'm not watching Mania, because I'm not going to the theatre by myself. :sad:


Theatre's show mania?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm good thanks, I think I have a stream for Mania so I can't wait for it to start


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Theatre's show mania?


In Canuck land, they do.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> In Canuck land, they do.


We gotta buy'em for 50 bucks over here


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I have an Operations Management test tommorrow.
> 
> - So does anyone know if I can use Windows Movie Maker to make a tribute type of video? And is it easy to learn, because I've never used it.


Yer its incredibly easy to use, tribute video shouldnt be a problem mate, although Movie maker isn't very advanced. 



Brye said:


> Yeah, he's not the smartest
> 
> Im actually pumped for Mania


Aint that the truth, he does after all support Liverpool 



MrMonty said:


> Friday, but there will be a few updates during the week from Meltziner
> 
> Truth: I would absolutely order WM tonight if circumstance wasn't against me. HBK Cena, MITB, as well as Lashley Umaga and (the sleeper) Benoit MVP are all going to be above average.
> 
> Truth: The only odd thing is that only 3 of the possible 8 mens titles are being defended.


Ah ill look forward to it dave.



MrMondayNight™ said:


> Brye, I should send a pic of a hot girl to a load of n00bs and tell them its you. You would get lots of creepy PMs from guys who fancy you. It would be hilarious
> 
> :side:


:lmao
I could have sworn Byre was a girl? 



MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm good thanks, I think I have a stream for Mania so I can't wait for it to start


pm? :side:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm ordering Wrestlemania!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> In Canuck land, they do.



Thats Canada, right? :side:

Truth: I'm actually pretty pissed I wont be able to watch it, because chances are I wont be motivated to buy another ppv until WM 24.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


>


I don't like this new found cocky attitude :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Yer its incredibly easy to use, tribute video shouldnt be a problem mate, although Movie maker isn't very advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did 85% of the forum :$. Read my usertitle


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Amp should check out the Big Ole gifthread :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Aint that the truth, he does after all support Liverpool


Well, we'll see whos team is playing in the Premiership next season mate


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I don't like this new found cocky attitude :$


Get used to it


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Thats Canada, right? :side:
> 
> Truth: I'm actually pretty pissed I wont be able to watch it, because chances are I wont be motivated to buy another ppv until WM 24.


Yes, indeedy. 

Truth - I'm pretty pumped for Mania, but to be honest, if I miss it, I won't be too upset at all.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Get used to it


Grrrr.

Truth: Ashley's Spear in your sig >>>>> Edge and Goldberg's spears :agree:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> So did 85% of the forum :$. Read my usertitle


:lmao 
Truth; ive known your were a bloke since i've known you. 
:lmao
The Ashley thing is a kinda give away.  



MrMondayNight™ said:


> Well, we'll see whos team is playing in the Premiership next season mate


:no: :ns


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :lmao
> *Truth; ive known your were a bloke since i've known you. *
> *:lmao*
> *The Ashley thing is a kinda give away. *
> ...


I thought it would be too, but apparently people don't notice


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Amp should check out the Big Ole gifthread :side:


Maybe AMP did?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Ashley's spear really does have some "voompf" in it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Ashley's spear really does have some "*voompf*" in it.


Definition?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Ashley's spear really does have some "voompf" in it.


When she does it tonight, it will end Melina's career and Goldberg will cry.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> When she does it tonight, it will end Melina's career and Goldberg will cry.


And so will Sharp


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> I thought it would be too, but apparently people don't notice


:lmao make a rant about it! 
I think MMN fancies you... :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Need to rep people so I can rep Holt. Lucky you.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> I think MMN fancies you... :side:


Naaah, I only have eyes for you Tommy 

:side:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Yer its incredibly easy to use, tribute video shouldnt be a problem mate, although Movie maker isn't very advanced.


Thanks Tom. I'll probably look for a tutorial online somewhere just to get past the basics of it.

*Truth:* I need to find some trippy pics and videos to put into my video. I already have a little bit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :lmao make a rant about it!
> I think MMN fancies you... :side:


I can't make rants, they're all too long and I can't think of too much to write about.

MMN just sent me a PM saying he wants me:side: :$. What do I say back :argh:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> Definition?


Imagine a horny bull thrusting against a cow. There's some real force behind it.



> When she does it tonight, it will end Melina's career and Goldberg will cry.


I see we're back amongst the land of the sober?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Dave, Headliner, I LOVE WWF! That should be a weekly BTB


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> MMN just sent me a PM saying he wants me:side: :$. What do I say back :argh:


Oh dear Brye, creating pretend gay relationships with people online. A new low :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Imagine a horny bull thrusting against a cow. There's some real force behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> I see we're back amongst the land of the sober?


:lmao I get it now. Your a book of knowledge


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - None of the stores near me have UFC 61 in, so my mom's buying it for me off UFC.com. 

Or I can get it off Amazon. For the people who buy online, which is cheaper/better?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I just found 20 bucks underneath my cushion in the Lounge. Might as well order 'Mania.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I need to find some trippy pics and videos to put into my video. I already have a little bit.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Damn that kind of hurts my eyes.

*Truth:* White Rabbit is such an awesome song.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - None of the stores near me have UFC 61 in, so my mom's buying it for me off UFC.com.
> 
> Or I can get it off Amazon. For the people who buy online, which is cheaper/better?


I got UFC Greatest Knockout 1-4 + Greatest Submissions for £17.99. I get all of mine off an English site though.

Every UFC show nearly is only £10 on there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - None of the stores near me have UFC 61 in, so my mom's buying it for me off UFC.com.
> 
> Or I can get it off Amazon. For the people who buy online, which is cheaper/better?


Amazon :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Dave, Headliner, I LOVE WWF! That should be a weekly BTB


Until we get old all old, stale and crusty, it will be.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm going to go compare prices right now.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Amazon >> All. I always use Amazon, or for WWE/UFC DVDs, www.silvervision.co.uk


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Naaah, I only have eyes for you Tommy
> 
> :side:


Awh, sorry to do this to ya buddy, but i don't feel the same way. 



Brye said:


> I can't make rants, they're all too long and I can't think of too much to write about.
> 
> MMN just sent me a PM saying he wants me:side: :$. What do I say back :argh:


You could always ask Rajah nicely to make an announcement! lol
urm, i duno? tell him you want him to! 



Super Delfin said:


> Thanks Tom. I'll probably look for a tutorial online somewhere just to get past the basics of it.
> 
> *Truth:* I need to find some trippy pics and videos to put into my video. I already have a little bit.


It really is very simple im sure you'll work it out without the tutorial. Although if you get stuck holla at me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: mysteriorocks619 loves Double Double F.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Awh, sorry to do this to ya buddy, but i don't feel the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll just keep my usertitle up, that'll show'em.

I'm not responding, matts a creep :side::argh:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Awh, sorry to do this to ya buddy, but i don't feel the same way.


Shame  

Truth: I'm gonna go now.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Watching 'Mania on my big screen tonight.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The actual video for this song is shitty as hell and Saves the Day sucks nowadays but this tune is a great party song - http://youtube.com/watch?v=c751ri1rzFY


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Shame
> 
> Truth: I'm gonna go now.


Later Matt


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Later gayboi........ i mean matt.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I am giving away 2000 points to someone if they can guess the match order correctly for tonight. So if you would like to try and win 2000 points, PM me what you think the match order will be for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Timothy Leary's dead

No, no, no, no

He's outside looking in


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I'm not sure how I watch Wrestlemania tommorow from my Sky Box.

:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just spread a little +26 love. 

Truth - I'm about to eat lunch.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Sweet, just found a video of my mates on Youtube. They are part of a group called "The Dirty 9's", and this is a song they played acoustic for Balcony TV. Bear in mind, they are a four piece band, and this is only two of them, playing acoustic, outside on a cold night, with no mic's or effects. It's pretty good.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Gf2qfi-fpIg

Also, the presenter is pretty hot.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- John, I could use another +26. That ALF pic is getting on my nerves


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Credit goes to Monty for that alf pic, btw.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth* I just posted a new picture in the PYP thread.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I want a new banner.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ The one you got is good though



Diesel said:


> Credit goes to Monty for that alf pic, btw.


Oh, Well thank you Monty then


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Credit goes to Monty for that alf pic, btw.


This pic?










In case it got missed, here's another plug :side:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Gf2qfi-fpIg


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Didn't make this one, but it's awesome:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao :lmao :lmao



MrMonty said:


> This pic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, John repped me with that pic 

:lmao


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

:lmao

That's great.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> This pic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao!

Damn it, I still find that funny.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Wondering if John ever listened to the song I PMed him


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Just took a nice big shit. 

Also, if you would like to win 2000 points, send me what you think the match order for Wrestlemania is gonna be, and if you are correct, you get 200 points.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Truth: Prepared to watch Punchface win tonight


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^lol


RDX said:


> Truth: Just took a nice big shit.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

RDX said:


> *Truth: Just took a nice big shit.*
> 
> Also, if you would like to win 2000 points, send me what you think the match order for Wrestlemania is gonna be, and if you are correct, you get 200 points.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Wondering if John ever listened to the song I PMed him


Yeah....about that. I cleared my entire PM box a few days ago, along with it, and I never downloaded it. :$

Can you up it again for me?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah....about that. I cleared my entire PM box a few days ago, along with it, and I never downloaded it. :$
> 
> Can you up it again for me?


lol, yeah no problem, give me a couple minutes.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:yum:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:stupid:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I sent it John


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

^K, cool.

Truth - Just left Mac with my n00biest rep comment to date. :$ 

Truth - Listening to Eminem.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

:stupid:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Does anyone remember the preshow for WM 2000? It was like an eight hour show about the history of WM. It was awesome.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: today is april fools day.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

OMG look at all the members online right now....DAMN!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Maria looks really hot in the WrestleMania preshow update video.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Taking a little break from watching other Manias. I am pumped up for tonight, I can't wait.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Maria looks really hot in the WrestleMania preshow update video.


I concur.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Maria always looks hot.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> :stupid:


:sad:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Match of the night will be MITB 3.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: maria needs to do playboy.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: Taking a little break from watching other Manias. I am pumped up for tonight, I can't wait.


:agree: 

ohh and its a shame that we cant see Hogan at WM 23.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RDX said:


> Truth: Match of the night will be MITB 3.


That will be the spotfest of the night. MOTN will be Michaels/Cena.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Match of the night will be MVP/Benoit. Mark my words. HBK/Cena also has an outside shot if HBK works his ass off because the crowd reactions will already be off the hook.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Maria makes me tingle


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Match of the night will be MVP/Benoit. Mark my words. HBK/Cena also has an outside shot if HBK works his ass off because the crowd reactions will already be off the hook.


If MVP/Benoit get their House Show 30 minutes then I'll agree but I can't see them getting over 15. And it's Mania, of course Michaels will work his ass off.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That will be the spotfest of the night. MOTN will be Michaels/Cena.


I cant wait to see what spots Jeff Hardy pulls off tonight. Michaels/Cena should be great as well. Only matches that I'm disappointed about are Kane/Khali and Ashley/Melina.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure HBK has never had a bad Mania match. Even his match against Tito Santana at WM 8 was decent. The rest of them have ranged from good to phenomenal.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Holy crap, read between the lines at this....

From WWE.com's Article On The Stage/Entranceway:

“The entranceway is the tallest we’ve ever had, but it’s also designed to morph,” he revealed. “Every time you look at [the set], depending on which wrestler it is, there will be a particular entrance for each.”

That sounds incredible.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RDX said:


> I cant wait to see what spots Jeff Hardy pulls off tonight. Michaels/Cena should be great as well. Only matches that I'm disappointed about are Kane/Khali and Ashley/Melina.


I hope Hardy pulls off the "death spot" but I won't hold my breath. Kane/Khali will be sweet if Kane actually guts him with the hook.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Benoit/MVP will probaly open up the show so I see them getting 15-20 minutes match of the night will easily be MITB spotfest or not.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Suffering from a horrible headache, and dizzy spells


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Holy crap, read between the lines at this....
> 
> From WWE.com's Article On The Stage/Entranceway:
> 
> ...


:shocked:Thats gonna be awesome


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That does sound pretty cool.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure HBK has never had a bad Mania match. Even his match against Tito Santana at WM 8 was decent. The rest of them have ranged from good to phenomenal.


Because "no one ever out performs HBK on the grandest stage of them all" or something like that.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> Holy crap, read between the lines at this....
> 
> From WWE.com's Article On The Stage/Entranceway:
> 
> ...


:shocked: wow!


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hope Hardy pulls off the "death spot" but I won't hold my breath. Kane/Khali will be sweet if Kane actually guts him with the hook.


Kane/Khali has potential if Khali works his ass off like in the LMS Match with The Underaker. I was hoping it would be a No DQ Match.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I have a feeling this Stage/Entranceway will be MASSIVE. I have goosebumps just for that. Then the PPV itself afterwards. I am definitely in a WM mindset


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> :agree:
> 
> ohh and its a shame that we cant see Hogan Flair at WM 23.


*Fixed*. Even though Flair might be in the pre-show battle royal.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Because "no one ever out performs HBK on the grandest stage of them all" or something like that.


From Jim Ross hisself:


Good Ol' JR said:


> Nobody had ever, ever outperformed Shawn Michaels in a big match situation.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hope Shawn Michaels has the most over the top entrance in the history of Wrestlemania. I'd mark out if he came down from the ceiling again.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-I am still pissed that BJ Whitmer lost last night

Truth-Watching Summerslam on a huge ass tv with surround sound, really cool to watch when the I quit match was on:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RDX said:


> Kane/Khali has potential if Khali works his ass off like in the LMS Match with The Underaker. I was hoping it would be a No DQ Match.


Khali worked his ass off in the LMS Match? All I saw was very good editing. Kane/Khali most likely won't be good but Kane gutting Khali with the hook would easily save it.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Why is it, the Tell the truth thread has turned into a wrestling discussion board? I came on yesterday and was told what happened on HOF. UK aren't shown it until Thursday. I now know what happens. Thanks.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I still think they should've added like a No DQ stip to Batista/Taker.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> *Fixed*. Even though Flair might be in the pre-show battle royal.
> 
> From Jim Ross hisself:


That's the quote I was looking for, thanks buddy.

To WCW, I hope he comes up with something more original since he already did that one. He should be shot out of a cannon or something. That would be awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3860599-post106.html

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Truth-I am still pissed that BJ Whitmer lost last night
> 
> *Truth-Watching Summerslam on a huge ass tv with surround sound, really cool to watch when the I quit match was on*:agree:


I could have went to that show too, damn tickets sold up


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The crowd reactions for the Batista/Taker match up should be great.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Khali worked his ass off in the LMS Match? All I saw was very good editing. Kane/Khali most likely won't be good but Kane gutting Khali with the hook would easily save it.


:lmao Harsh.

That match will be worse than Melina/Ashley, because at least there will be a lot of eye candy in the Women's Title match. Even if I was into guys, I'm pretty sure Kane and Khali wouldn't do it for me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I still think they should've added like a No DQ stip to Batista/Taker.


If anything they should have added that stip to Lashley/Umaga.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Khali worked his ass off in the LMS Match? All I saw was very good editing. Kane/Khali most likely won't be good but Kane gutting Khali with the hook would easily save it.


Oh shit I forgot that it could've been edited, my bad.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's the quote I was looking for, thanks buddy.
> 
> To WCW, I hope he comes up with something more original since he already did that one. He should be *shot out of a cannon* or something. That would be awesome.


That would be the greatest thing of all time.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If anything they should have added that stip to Lashley/Umaga.


Both matches are going to be brawls, so I think it would suit nicely for both.

Truth - HBK better come out to his "Sexy Boy" music. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> :lmao Harsh.
> 
> That match will be worse than Melina/Ashley, because at least there will be a lot of eye candy in the Women's Title match. *Even if I was into guys, I'm pretty sure Kane and Khali wouldn't do it for me.*


:lmao

If Ashley hits another manly spear, I'll mark out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> :lmao Harsh.
> 
> That match will be worse than Melina/Ashley, because at least there will be a lot of eye candy in the Women's Title match. Even if I was into guys, I'm pretty sure Kane and Khali wouldn't do it for me.


:lmao


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Just WOW. Got these from WWE.com and I'm speechless.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Both matches are going to be brawls, so I think it would suit nicely for both.
> 
> Truth - HBK better come out to his "Sexy Boy" music. :$


Yeah but Lashley/Umaga has had the more "this match should be No DQ" build up.

If he comes out to the DX music I'll be pissed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Both matches are going to be brawls, so I think it would suit nicely for both.
> 
> Truth - HBK better come out to his "Sexy Boy" music. :$


Yeah, the only reason he does the DX music is to sell merchandice by keeping DX alive


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - The crowd reactions for the Batista/Taker match up should be great.


I dont see Taker getting booed at all. The crowd will get at Batista though.


Diesel said:


> Truth - HBK better come out to his "Sexy Boy" music.:$


Alot of people are hoping that (including myself), but it just doesnt seem like it will happen.:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HBK should swerve us all and come out with Diesel as his bodyguard.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Mark out moment.


 AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> If Ashley hits another manly spear, I'll mark out.


Same. That might be how she wins the title. 

She should do it from the corner like Goldberg.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

If Batista wins, I will be the most pissed off person EVER.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't see why it wouldn't happen. It's not like it would be saying DX is dead, it would just be saying that his match with Cena and WM is about HBK, which it is.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I've got this feeling that HBK will come out with HHH... and therefore it'll be the DX music. I'd much prefer it to be his Sexy Boy music though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> HBK should swerve us all and come out with Diesel as his bodyguard.


!!!!!!!!!!!

Nash would do it if the money was right. If not they could always dress up Kane after his match.

They better not have corny entrances like Cena and HHH last year.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> HBK should swerve us all and come out with Diesel as his bodyguard.


:lmao

Truth - All this Wrestlemania talk makes me wish I was watching it for sure. But, that may not be the case now. :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Headliner*
> I dont see Taker getting booed at all. The crowd will get at Batista though.


Yeah, that's what I meant Batista will get a reaction simular to what Cena got at the One Night Stand PPV.

Truth - I'm still hoping Punk hits the Go 2 Sleep on someone falling off the ladder I'd mark out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HBK wins and Trips comes out and celebrates with him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Several wrestlers on the TNA roster do not have a lot of faith in Christian Cage as the World Champion.
> 
> The widespread feeling among many is that while he is very entertaining on the mic, his value drops the moment he enters the ring. While most, if not everyone agreed that his match with Samoa Joe at Destination X was good, most give credit to Joe and feel they need to see Christian "rise to the occasion" so to speak with another performer before they will give him any credit.


Woohoo the TNA locker room agrees with me!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm listening to Default's song that is a WM theme.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-If ashley & Batista don't win this show works. 

Truth-I will totally mark out for a big moment like A Pepsi Plunge from a ladder or an RKO. Now that would be sweet.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

They should remix Sexy Boy with DX.... I'm just a sexy boy... are ya ready?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MVP

Khali

Lashley

New Breed

Kennedy

Ashley

Taker

Cena

I'm quite sure about 6 of them. 

Truth: HBK coming out to sexy boy is not unlikely at all, considering his SCM of Cena implies him reverting to what he does best, as he has been hinting for the last 3 months.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant Batista will get a reaction simular to what Cena got at the One Night Stand PPV.
> 
> Truth - I'm still hoping Punk hits the Go 2 Sleep on someone falling off the ladder I'd mark out.


That would be incredible! I would go crazy if that happened. I'd also like to see Kennedy nail a Kenton Bomb off of a ladder, but it will most likely be Jeff Hardy doing a Swanton Bomb off of a ladder.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Woohoo the TNA locker room agrees with me!


Old news. Closed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HBK coming out to DX music will be very fucking lame.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Old news. Closed.


Psh you hold no power over me in this section!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Truth-*If Batista don't win this show works.*
> 
> Truth-I will totally mark out for a big moment like A Pepsi Plunge from a ladder or an RKO. Now that would be sweet.


Fixed it for ya Cody .


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> HBK coming out to DX music will be very fucking lame.


:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

What's up, Cody? 

Truth - The crowd is going to be nuts tonight. 70000+ people screaming. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm looking forward to HBK's attire tonight! Yea bitches. Imma diehard fan.

Truth-Since it seems like Admin dont wanna cut off the guests, he should *at least *cut them off tonight because its going to be crazy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Psh you hold no power over me in this section!


I know, but I thought it was a good joke


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- If Melina loses. I will cry like a baby


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I'm looking forward to HBK's attire tonight! Yea bitches. Imma diehard fan.
> 
> *Truth-Since it seems like Admin dont wanna cut off the guests, he should at least cut them off tonight because its going to be crazy*.


Not to mention the people spamming to get 200 post for streams :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I know, but I thought it was a good joke


T'was


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I actually want Melina to lose, I'm hoping Brye's husband beats the crap out of her.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I'm looking forward to HBK's attire tonight! Yea bitches. Imma diehard fan.
> 
> Truth-Since it seems like Admin dont wanna cut off the guests, he should *at least *cut them off tonight because its going to be crazy.


Truth: If HBK wins tonight, the Superman GIF will be returning.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I actually want Melina to lose, I'm hoping Brye's husband beats the crap out of her.


:lmao


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I wonder who many WM BANNERS threads there will be tomorrow... and how many I will have to close because the n00bs don't read the rules 



NO BEN! NO! MELINA IS WAY BETTER THAN THAT HE SHE.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Not to mention the people spamming to get 200 post for streams :no:


yeah, and i hope this site doesn't freeze too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I actually want Melina to lose, I'm hoping Brye's husband beats the crap out of her.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I hope Melina wins and has a decent match (as decent as it can be) because if she loses and the match sucks, she'll most likely be fired and then I have to deal with "SHOULD TNA SIGN MELINA?!?!?!?!" threads :no:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I actually want Melina to lose, I'm hoping Brye's husband beats the crap out of her.


I hope they don't give manchin the title but it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hope Melina wins and has a decent match (as decent as it can be) because if she loses and the match sucks, she'll most likely be fired and then I have to deal with "SHOULD TNA SIGN MELINA?!?!?!?!" threads :no:


She'll most likley just become a manager


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Not to mention the people spamming to get 200 post for streams :no:


Hell yea. You guys are gonna have to watch the WWE section like police dogs.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: If HBK wins tonight, the Superman GIF will be returning.


He will be the undisputed Superman if he wins tonight.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm gonna lmao if Batista beats Taker.

also Triple H at mania = ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> She'll most likley just become a manager


Not if TNA is serious about pushing this womens division. And if Melina gets fired, I wouldn't be shocked if Nitro quits leading to MNM threads in the TNA section, leading to TNA actually signing MNM, leading to TNA continuing to suck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hope HBK comes out as full blown old school HBK. Looking something like this:


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

If WWE had any sense they'd keep Melina regardless of any of her near future matches. Nitro wouldn't be anywhere without her and won't get any further if she's fired. He's a very credible guy and has a lot of potential. But without Melina it'll be a lot harder to get it out of him.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i bet alot of noobs will ask for streams.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I wanna see Melina get creamed too. Sure, Ashley will make a pretty shitty champion, but Melina's not a whole lot better. Bobby Ashley needs to do her spear again. Who would mark out if she did a...RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!11!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Ashley wins too. And I suppose I'm for Cena tonight but I wouldn't mind if HBK won the title.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sparki said:


> If WWE had any sense they'd keep Melina regardless of any of her near future matches. Nitro wouldn't be anywhere without her and won't get any further if she's fired. He's a very credible guy and has a lot of potential. But without Melina it'll be a lot harder to get it out of him.


Nitro needs Melina, he's the only reason Nitro is even slightly over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Its a shame that men can challenge for the womens title. Spike Dudley should of went for it then.


WCW4Life said:


> I hope HBK comes out as full blown old school HBK. Looking something like this:


I would mark out more than I did last night from the Horsemen & Harley Race references.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- People in Austrailia will hear me mark out of Ashley wins


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I would mark out more than I did last night from the Horsemen & Harley Race references.


Ditto.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

What are everyone's thoughts on New Breed/Originals? I am expecting a good 15 minute match, with Burke pinning Sabu.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Cena better go over HBK tonight.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I would mark out if Trish appeared tonight


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> I wanna see Melina get creamed too. Sure, Ashley will make a pretty shitty champion, but Melina's not a whole lot better. *Bobby Ashley needs to do her spear again. Who would mark out if she did a...RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!11!*


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

HBK should wear the blue attire that he wore in your powerbomb GIF, WCW. I always liked that attire.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Cena better go over HBK tonight.


He will.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i bet alot of noobs will ask for streams.


I've already caught 4 in the media section.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I would love to see Melina win, and lose her voice at the same time.... that would be so so nice.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> HBK should wear the blue attire that he wore in your powerbomb GIF, WCW. I always liked that attire.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He will.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I wonder if the fans who pile into the stadium early will take a pic via camera phone and send it in to insider guys online and they publish them.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> He will.


I think they should turn Cena heel tonight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> I would mark out if Trish appeared tonight


She won't.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> I think they should turn Cena heel tonight.


I'd mark the holy fuck out. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


>


Yeah, that attire rules.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady B said:


> I would mark out if Trish appeared tonight


So would I. I really hope all that talk show cotroversy leads to something. That would be the only thing that would make the Women's Match worthwhile. Unless, after Ashley wins the belt Mickie goes psycho and turns on her, and then kills her tomorrow on Raw.

I'd mark out if we saw Umaga's momma again. Mrs. Umaga vs. Lashley @ Backlash. Book it, Vince.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would also mark out if all the fallout with Hogan was a swerve and Hogan showed up tonight.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

It's about time Cena went heel. As much as i'd prefer HBK as champ I definately wouldn't mind Cena cheating to win.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

4 Hours Till Mania and 3 & A Half Till Pre-Show


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'd mark the holy fuck out. :agree:


I'd mark out as long as he start cutting freestyles on his opponents again. Cena was awesome then.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'd mark the holy fuck out. :agree:


Me too

That'd be amazing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> So would I. I really hope all that talk show cotroversy leads to something. That would be the only thing that would make the Women's Match worthwhile. Unless, after Ashley wins the belt Mickie goes psycho and turns on her, *and then kills her tomorrow on Raw.*
> 
> I'd mark out if we saw Umaga's momma again. Mrs. Umaga vs. Lashley @ Backlash. Book it, Vince.


I'd fall into a deep depression and never come out


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> She won't.


  NOOOOO


Trish comes along and slaps Ashley, Melina pins. 123. win. Then Lita comes along slaps Trish....

Then I wake up 

*RBD- no no no Shelton's Mama vs. Umaga's Mama... THATS A DIVA MATCH!*


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> So would I. I really hope all that talk show cotroversy leads to something. That would be the only thing that would make the Women's Match worthwhile. Unless, after Ashley wins the belt Mickie goes psycho and turns on her, and then kills her tomorrow on Raw.


Thats the only reason I'd want Ashley to win, just to see her get destroyed afterwards would make my night


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I would also mark out if all the fallout with Hogan was a swerve and Hogan showed up tonight.


Hogan is a fucking prick, I'd cry if he showed up.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I wonder what Pyro will say/do on the forum tonight if Kennedy loses MITB.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I would also mark out if all the fallout with Hogan was a swerve and Hogan showed up tonight.


Hogan should come out during Lashley/Umaga and shoot on Austin. Then at Summerslam Vince could book Austin vs. Hogan in a shoot fight. That = ratings.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think they should make Melina wrestle RVD so they can injure each other. *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I wonder what Pyro will say/do on the forum tonight if Kennedy loses MITB.


Some idiotic bullshit acting all clever, I bet.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I think they should make Melina wrestle RVD so they can injure each other. *


:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Hogan is a fucking prick, I'd cry if he showed up.


I don't mind him if he only shows up every now and then and doesn't wrestle.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

A Hogan-free 'Mania is much more appealing to me.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Lady C, Why have we gone for sable :no:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hogan should come out during Lashley/Umaga and shoot on Austin. Then at Summerslam Vince could book Austin vs. Hogan in a shoot fight. *That = ratings*.


As does anytime Hogan gets beat down.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Brye said:


> I'd fall into a deep depression and never come out



There, there. I'm sure we could find you somebody else. Chyna? Bertha Faye? Harvina Wippleman?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Cena winning AND turning heel is the most likely ending to tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I think they should make Melina wrestle RVD so they can injure each other. *


:lmao Make is Melina vs Sabu though


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, that attire rules.


I liked every HBK attire except the ones from Summerslam 95 and Survivor Series 02. I dont know WTF he was thinking.


WCW4Life said:


> I would also mark out if all the fallout with Hogan was a swerve and Hogan showed up tonight.


I'd be so pissed considering Flair got left in the dust. I dont care if Hogan "meant more" to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> There, there. I'm sure we could find you somebody else. Chyna? *Bertha Faye*? Harvina Wippleman?


Who?

WTF? Im not gay!!!!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Some idiotic bullshit acting all clever, I bet.


lol!

I thought of something... If Ashley does win. The women's division will die infront of our little naive eyes 

Hey Girls! Wanna be a WWE Women's champ? Flirt onto Diva Search, date a Hardy and then show your goodies to Playboy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Cena winning AND turning heel is the most likely ending to tonight.


I'd fucking love that. Cena as a heel is greatness.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Kennedy doesn't need to win MITB. He'll main event throughout this year regardless if WWE wanted to put him there. Likewise Edge/Orton don't need it. The most sensible thing would be to give it to Punk... but that's not happening :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> As does anytime Hogan gets beat down.


Yeah, I think Austin could take Hogan in a shoot fight. Looking at Hogan on Hogan Knows Best, he looks like one good kick to the hip and he's done.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao Make is Melina vs Sabu though


botches. 

i would mark if hogan came, and got attacked by brock lesner, and gets broken in half, it won't happen but i can dream.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Triple H could come out at the end of the match with a chair and after much drama hit HBK with it, thus turning him and Cena heel and starting a new heel stable. :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Some idiotic bullshit acting all clever, I bet.


I'm sure he has something planned and legend will back him up :agree:

Truth - I'll put money on it that someone will get injured in the Melina/Ashley match up tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shit. Matt Hardy did date Ashley! He's gay.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Sparki said:


> Kennedy doesn't need to win MITB. He'll main event throughout this year regardless if WWE wanted to put him there. Likewise Edge/Orton don't need it. The most sensible thing would be to give it to Punk... but that's not happening :no:


Or Jeff. Because I love him :$


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> I'm sure he has something planned and legend will back him up :agree:
> 
> Truth - I'll put money on it that someone will get injured in the Melina/Ashley match up tonight.


Of course. Ashley will injure herself


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Lady B said:


> lol!
> 
> I thought of something... If Ashley does win. The women's division will die infront of our little naive eyes
> 
> Hey Girls! Wanna be a WWE Women's champ? Flirt onto Diva Search, date a Hardy and then show your goodies to Playboy.


It's already dead!

After thinking about Cena turning heel it's made me realise that there could be a decent end to Mania after all.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Lady C, Why have we gone for sable :no:


*No particular reason actually Lady B. I was going through some of the banners I used at the first forum I ever joined and remembered this one. I used to be a total Sable mark when I was like 8 years old and first got into wrestling. She was my first favorite. So this is kinda nostolgic I suppose. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Lady C, Why have we gone for sable :no:


Sable is hotness.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Shit. Matt Hardy did date Ashley! He's gay.


And he dated Lita. Who has a man chin thing going on.... hmmmmmm


MATT HARDY GAY?


Discuss.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Shit. Matt Hardy did date Ashley! He's gay.


Aren't they still dating? And Matt Hardy isn't gay, he's just secretly a chick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Shit. Matt Hardy did date Ashley! He's gay.


And he dated Lita who for the most part has looked like a guy.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Ordering UFC 61 off UFC.com in awhile. The shipping to Canada, is more than the actual DVD itself.









But meh, $30 ain't much to spare.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd fucking love that. Cena as a heel is greatness.


The signs all point to it. The crowd will be behind HBK, He recognized the crowd after SCM to Cena. The match is up last, and the only thing that can be more important than Taker beating Batista and holding up his 5th title, is a Cena swerve where he finally snaps and turns heel, beating HBK with a foreign object.

Truth: Full blown Cena turn is soooooo likely.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Fuck it, Im done defending her


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I thought Ashley was dating Paul London?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This picture is priceless.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> And he dated Lita who for the most part has looked like a guy.


So two post ago darling 


Sparki -The womens division is dead because you men like seeing titties than wrestling. :no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sparki said:


> It's already dead!
> 
> After thinking about Cena turning heel it's made me realise that there could be a decent end to Mania after all.


*I hope Cena turns heel and stays champ that way. Not because I'd like Cena as heel more, but I want to see all the bandwagon jumpers who hate Cena start to love him simply because he's heel. *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> The signs all point to it. The crowd will be behind HBK, He recognized the crowd after SCM to Cena. The match is up last, and the only thing that can be more important than Taker beating Batista and holding up his 5th title, is a Cena swerve where he finally snaps and turns heel, beating HBK with a foreign object.
> 
> Truth: Full blown Cena turn is soooooo likely.


I thought he would turn last year, and it didn't happen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Ordering UFC 61 off UFC.com in awhile. The shipping to Canada, is more than the actual DVD itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30 bucks for UFC 61 and you're not going to get Mania? Wow. Mania has a shot at being good (and it's Mania) while UFC 61 pretty much sucked.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> This picture is priceless.


Quote for that - Hey tire dude, are you a male. I like males :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Fuck it, Im done defending her


*him


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady B said:


> And he dated Lita. Who has a man chin thing going on.... hmmmmmm
> 
> 
> MATT HARDY GAY?
> ...





Role Model said:


> And he dated Lita who for the most part has looked like a guy.


Yea, he's gay.:lmao 


AMPLine4Life said:


> Aren't they still dating? And Matt Hardy isn't gay, he's just secretly a chick.


I think it was a short term thing. He started dating Ashley right after the whole Lita/Edge/Hardy thing.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The signs all point to it. The crowd will be behind HBK, He recognized the crowd after SCM to Cena. *The match is up last, and the only thing that can be more important than Taker beating Batista and holding up his 5th title, is a Cena swerve where he finally snaps and turns heel, beating HBK with a foreign object*.
> 
> Truth: Full blown Cena turn is soooooo likely.


That's exactly what I was thinking. It has to be big to upstage Taker winning the title at Mania.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> This picture is priceless.


I thought Jeff was done playing dress up.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-New User Title and its so true.

Truth-Pumped for Mania tonight. Should be cool.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I thought Jeff was done playing dress up.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm really hyped for Mania now.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

OI LEAVE MY JEFF OUT OF IT


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Come on time. That's the worst part, waiting for it. At least its a shorter wait than if it came on at 7pm.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I thought Jeff was done playing dress up.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: best hogan moment.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 30 bucks for UFC 61 and you're not going to get Mania? Wow. Mania has a shot at being good (and it's Mania) while UFC 61 pretty much sucked.


I don't order wrestling events, I go down to a theatre to watch them. And my friend may still be on vacation, so that's why I may not be watching it, because I don't want to go by myself.

Yeah, it pretty much sucked, but hey, it's a 2 disc special edition. Plus I can watch Tito destroy Ken all day.  Plus, Frank "The Tank" Mir fights. :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I thought he would turn last year, and it didn't happen.


It was understanable why he didn't turn after we saw the DX reformation. He didn't turn because HHH wanted to (didn't see it at the time myself), but factor in HHH again, and his return will be greeted overwhelmingly well. Which means HBK will be face at that time as well. Which means Cena has to turn.

I could be wrong. Pfft, I probably am, but the signs point to it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Carlito Released?:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/332412-carlito-released.html#post3863126


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea, he's gay.:lmao
> 
> I think it was a short term thing. He started dating Ashley right after the whole Lita/Edge/Hardy thing.


I thought it was publicity, Ashley is female, look she dating a male.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I swear I read Ashley's with London now. Does that mean he's gay too?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Truth-New User Title and its so true.


I marked out when I heard that Jimmy Jacobs went over Whitmer last night.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Carlito Released?:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/332412-carlito-released.html#post3863126


If only it wasn't April Fools Day.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Carlito Released?:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/332412-carlito-released.html#post3863126


That's cool. Probably fake, but cool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Carlito Released?:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/332412-carlito-released.html#post3863126


If it's true..........MARK THE MOTHERFUCKING OUT WOOOOOP YEAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> I swear I read Ashley's with London now. Does that mean he's gay too?


I wonder if they trade lip rings.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wonder if they trade lip rings.


:lmao

I hate those damn lip rings


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> I swear I read Ashley's with London now. Does that mean he's gay too?


yes


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> I swear I read Ashley's with London now. Does that mean he's gay too?


I bloody hope not! He is yummy. Girl, we better show him what a *real* woman is


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Its April Fools so I take it as a joke. Besides, WWE.com always reports it first.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I want to make an April Fools thread in the TNA section but that would look bad on me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I want to make an April Fools thread in the TNA section but that would look bad on me


What would it be about?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

possible WM spoilers



Spoiler



- There will be some sort of dance contest tonight featuring the likes of Mae Young, Fabulous Moolah, Eugene and possibly the return of Slick!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> What would it be about?


Russo Is Fired :side:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Pumped for WM tonight.

Batista and HBK winning would cause the IWC to go into a state of shock.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> I hate those damn lip rings


They poke when your trying to kiss all up on her huh?

Truth-I wish danielson would have returned at ASW this weekend, not the damn Tag title tourny in may I could have saw him live!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> What would it be about?


I was thinking "VINCE RUSSO FIRED!!!!!" as the title

then putting April Fools as the post. That would piss a lot of people off


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea that was probably an april fools thing. Unless they are waiting to release the news after Wrestlemania. Since Carlito is suppose to be in the pre-match battle royal thing.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady B said:


> I bloody hope not! He is yummy. Girl, we better show him what a *real* woman is


Yeah, we do. I'll meet you at the Harlequin and we'll form a game plan. 

I swear he didn't have that staple in his lip before he started hanging around with her. She better not turn him into some poor emo/punk woofter.

Did anybody notice Ashley was sitting with Matt and the HOF ceremony? Very odd indeed...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> *They poke when your trying to kiss all up on her huh?*
> 
> Truth-I wish danielson would have returned at ASW this weekend, not the damn Tag title tourny in may I could have saw him live!


Yes they did


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I was thinking "VINCE RUSSO FIRED!!!!!" as the title
> 
> then putting April Fools as the post. That would piss a lot of people off


:lmao Go for it.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

We have an annual WM party at ours. I gotta start the cooking :no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I was thinking "VINCE RUSSO FIRED!!!!!" as the title
> 
> then putting April Fools as the post. That would piss a lot of people off


that would piss me off. Russo being fired is my dream, don't make me happy then take it away from me.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Wrestling Observer isn't even reporting Carlito's release from what I can see. 

Truth: Until it's announced by Meltziner, I don't believe it :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Wrestling Observer isn't even reporting Carlito's release from what I can see.
> 
> Truth: Until it's announced by Meltziner, I don't believe it :side:


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao Go for it.


Meh, I'm supposed to set an example or something being a mod and all.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Is anybody else waiting for the inevitable Russo on a Pole match?




That hasn't happened yet, right?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> Yeah, we do. I'll meet you at the Harlequin and we'll form a game plan.
> 
> I swear he didn't have that staple in his lip before he started hanging around with her. She better not turn him into some poor emo/punk woofter.
> 
> Did anybody notice Ashley was sitting with Matt and the HOF ceremony? Very odd indeed...


 Sure thing sweetpea. Meet ya at Costa, where we can discuss it over a skinny latte.

The Harlequin is the shopping mall in Watford. It's alright, I suppose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Russo on the pole match will be...ratings. (and pissed off fans)


Rebel By Design said:


> Did anybody notice Ashley was sitting with Matt and the HOF ceremony? Very odd indeed...


Oh wow. Maybe they are still together then.

I guess it wasn't a problem with having one gay couple at the HOF ceremony.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Is anybody else waiting for the inevitable Russo on a Pole match?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They haven't hung him yet, no


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> Is anybody else waiting for the inevitable Russo on a Pole match?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have had 2 or 3 so far since he's returned to TNA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao

Dusty is so awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm tall and athletic, I wish I was shorter and curvy like my sister. *


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

During this time of year, the little kid in me comes out like when I used to watch WM as a kid.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I guess it wasn't a problem with having one gay couple at the HOF ceremony.


Orlando Jordan should sue for double standards.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Headliner said:


> Russo on the pole match will be...ratings. (and pissed off fans)
> 
> Oh wow. Maybe they are still together then.
> 
> I guess it wasn't a problem with having one gay couple at the HOF ceremony.


But Patterson was there. He out-popped God. Is two gay couples acceptable?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm tall and athletic, I wish I was shorter and curvy like my sister. *


look on the bright side, you can slam dunk on tall courts.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Im curveous I think.... Size 12 with big boobs


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> But Patterson was there. He out-popped God. Is two gay couples acceptable?


WWE has to show that all wrestlers are welcome in their company....except Kanyon.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Something tells me something big just happen tonight. I just have that feeling.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Something tells me something big just happen tonight. I just have that feeling.


I hope so.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Something tells me something big just happen tonight. I just have that feeling.


I hope so


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching Savage/Steamboat.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I got a message telling me to stfu about mania. Until they have watched it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- Watching Savage/Steamboat.


One of the best Mania matches ever. Probably the best ever up until WM10.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I think Jeff Hardy/Edge may do the WM 17 spot thats been in those don't try this at home videos.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

God, this show looks like it's going to be so predictable. It needs a big shock or two.

Who's gonna stay online during the show?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Im curveous I think.... Size 12 with big boobs


pm plz? :gun:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Something tells me something big just happen tonight. I just have that feeling.


Cena. Heel. Turn.

:agree:



Rebel By Design said:


> Who's gonna stay online during the show?


I am, watching it online anyway.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Any news on any big return at Mania tonight?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm tall and athletic, I wish I was shorter and curvy like my sister. *


:yum:. Its ok. People should still like you for who you are.


MrMonty said:


> Orlando Jordan should sue for double standards.


:lmao


Rebel By Design said:


> But Patterson was there. He out-popped God. Is two gay couples acceptable?


Oh yea. Forgot about him.:sad: I guess so. 3 is not acceptable.


AMPLine4Life said:


> WWE has to show that all wrestlers are welcome in their company....except Kanyon.


LMAO Whos better than Kanyon?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> Something tells me something big just happen tonight. I just have that feeling.


I'm banking on a Cena heel turn to end the show off tonight.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i have a feeling, the rock might come, and give a rock bottom to vince or something.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> I think Jeff Hardy/Edge may do the WM 17 spot thats been in those don't try this at home videos.


Yeah I said that weeks and weeks ago. :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I got a message telling me to stfu about mania. Until they have watched it.


WTF?

It will be awesome. Opening up with the MITB match will really get the crowd pumped.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> God, this show looks like it's going to be so predictable. It needs a big shock or two.
> 
> Who's gonna stay online during the show?


I'll be on and off. Im really excited for Mania so I may just watch it so there are no distractions


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMP said:


> One of the best Mania matches ever. Probably the best ever up until WM10.


It was hands down the best WWF match ever at the time and stayed that way for a long time.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth: If Kristal and Dusty just danced for the entire 4 hours, I wouldn't regret my purchase.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

It will be super cool if they have a ladder TALLER than the big ladder they normally use.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> It will be super cool if they have a ladder TALLER than the big ladder they normally use.


Then JR would be like "BAH GAWD THAT MUST BE A 300 FOOT LADDER!!!!!!"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmmm, I may get the Wrestlemania Webcast on WWE.com


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> God, this show looks like it's going to be so predictable. It needs a big shock or two.
> 
> Who's gonna stay online during the show?


I am!

If you are in Watford me dear, you are offically invited to the Moxon's Annual WM party.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hmmm, I may get the Wrestlemania Webcast on WWE.com


How much does it cost??


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

A real mans Wrestlemania picks:

MVP over Benoit
The New Breed over The Old Hacks
Kane over Jew Khali
Who cares about the womens match, they should be cooking the other wrestlers dinner.
CM Punk wins MITB
Lashley over Umaga w/ Vince bald and Trump stunnered
Batista over Undertaker
HBK w/ HHH over Cena

tru story


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- They need to use the shitty ladders that ECW used a long time ago. That'd make it an interesting match


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> It was hands down the best WWF match ever at the time and stayed that way for a long time.


Agreed, I still think it was the best match ever (WWF) until WM10 where you could argue that both Hart/Hart and HBK/Ramon passed it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I will be watching WM by my lonesome in my room. I don't like watching with distractions, so watching it alone is best for me. I like watching it alone too.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Then JR would be like "BAH GAWD THAT MUST BE A 300 FOOT LADDER!!!!!!"


:lmao

This thread is really flying for this time of day.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> look on the bright side, you can slam dunk on tall courts.


*I'm not THAT tall sweety  I'm lik 5'8"

I'll upload a picture of my sister. *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Punk wins the MITB and Cena turns heel it'll be the best WM EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

http://www.wwe.com/content/media/video/specialty_clips/wrestlemania/sdraw07trumpmcmahon_

:lmao


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ben.. I think I have an idea for your banneroo


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm not THAT tall sweety  I'm lik 5'8"
> 
> I'll upload a picture of my sister. *


im taller then you, but being tall is not that bad, you can get reach things that are high up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> How much does it cost??


50 dollars. It's a good deal I guess if you don't want a stream or don't have PPV. I can't get it anyway because they don't support Mac


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Ben.. I think I have an idea for your banneroo


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> im taller then you, but being tall is not that bad, you can get reach things that are high up.


...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If Punk wins the MITB and Cena turns heel it'll be the best WM EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


I'm sure one of those will happen.



> 50 dollars. It's a good deal I guess if you don't want a stream or don't have PPV. I can't get it anyway because they don't support Mac


Meh, I'll pass. I'd rather download it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 50 dollars. It's a good deal I guess if you don't want a stream or don't have PPV. I can't get it anyway because they don't support Mac


I can get it for you cheaper. 

Pm me


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I am a midgety 5 foot 4.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

WOW. It went from about 4 or 3 (if you count the pre-show) hours till to 3 Hours & A Little Less Than A Half or 2 & A Little Less Than A Half


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm not.  I could have been, I have family in Watford, but I'm stuck at a friends in the thrilling town of Epping, Essex. Yay for the abundance charity shops and Indian restaurants! :no:

Save my seat for next year though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm sure one of those will happen.


I wish, I can't see either of those things happening.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm actually getting excited now


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im 5 foot 11


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I've been excited for a while now. However, as time is getting closer I am getting more pumped.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> I'm not.  I could have been, I have family in Watford, but I'm stuck at a friends in the thrilling town of Epping, Essex. Yay for the abundance charity shops and Indian restaurants! :no:
> 
> Save my seat for next year though.


Oh how brilliant Epping is... there's loads of erm, forest. I live like 20 minutes away from there


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The more pumped I get, the more I think how disappointing it will be.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> I'm not.  I could have been, I have family in Watford, but I'm stuck at a friends in the thrilling town of Epping, Essex. Yay for the abundance charity shops and Indian restaurants! :no:
> 
> Save my seat for next year though.


Will do... Keeping the seat warm 


Now I am getting excited for WM 


Where abouts are the family? They might live near the Lady B. oOo


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I am 5 foot 2.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I can get it for you cheaper.
> 
> Pm me




Truth: I am 5 foot 11


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> I've been excited for a while now. However, as time is getting closer I am getting more pumped.


Same here. No matter how the matches go tonight, I still think Im gonna enjoy it. Sadly my Dad is gonna miss it because he has to work till 2:00 AM


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The more pumped I get, the more I think how disappointing it will be.


Exactly.... i'm thinking I should get out of this thread soon before it completely kills Mania before it's even happened.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just woke up


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> The more pumped I get, the more I think how disappointing it will be.


I know what you mean. However, I just don't feel they will fuck up. When they have something of high magnitude they usually deliver.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm going to enjoy Wrestlemania more than any of you because anything positive with the show is unexpected.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*









^^^

My sister at my age. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- just woke up


Hey Derek, sup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing. You?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I'm going to enjoy Wrestlemania more than any of you because anything positive with the show is unexpected.


I don't feel anything is bad at all about the PPV. I will enjoy it because its Mania.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nothing. You?


Just getting pumped for Mania and slackin on my BTB


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:side:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Ugh, I can't remember the exact name of the place. I think it begins with a B, and it's right near the Harlequin. Where might the Lady B...be?

I'm hyped. I hope the crowd chant for the Lumberjills over Ashley/Melina. A 'We Want Mickie' chant would make my night.



Lady B said:


> I am a midgety 5 foot 4.


Heh, me too. I really do think we're long-lost relatives, girl.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm continuing my Wrestling viewing bonanza by watching Angle/HBA from WM 21.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/exclusives/wrestlemaniadetroiteconomy

Article about the economic success of WrestleMania for Detroit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Your sister dont look like the wild type you say she is. Then again, looks can be deceiving.

I'm only 1 or 2 inches taller than Bethany and Ali.:$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Just getting pumped for Mania and slackin on my BTB


I try not to get too pumped for mania.

If I set my hopes for it to be low, then it's always much better than I had hoped.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Your sister dont look like the wild type you say she is. Then again, looks can be deceiving.
> 
> I'm only 1 or 2 inches taller than Bethany and Ali.:$


headliner do you play any sports?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


>


*feel free to stalk her all ya want. lol but I warn ya, she has a conceled weapons permit *


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

It really doesn't matter how bad Mania is, I am still going to think it's great.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I try not to get too pumped for mania.
> 
> If I set my hopes for it to be low, then it's always much better than I had hoped.


I feel that the nights gonna be good. But then again I thought every PPV in 06 wasnt bad besides D2D. For the most part I enjoy all of WWEs PPVs :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *feel free to stalk her all ya want. lol but I warn ya, she has a conceled weapons permit *


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *feel free to stalk her all ya want. lol but I warn ya, she has a conceled weapons permit *


i just got burned


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm continuing my Wrestling viewing bonanza by watching Angle/HBA from WM 21.


Watch the female Shawn mark in the front row.

Freakin hilarious. I might watch it just to see her reactions.

:lmao


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> Ugh, I can't remember the exact name of the place. I think it begins with a B, and it's right near the Harlequin. We might the Lady B...be?
> 
> I'm hyped. I hope the crowd chant for the Lumberjills over Ashley/Melina. A 'We Want Mickie' chant would make my night.
> 
> ...



Beechen Grove? I live about 10 mins via bus from the Harlequin, or 30 if I walk. I live in a little village called Oxhey. I live near a farm and my cats love bringing me dead field mice :no:

I think the crowd should say ' WE WANT A BETTER MATCH THAN THIS' when the lumberjills come on.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mickie James = Ratings :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^HAHAHAHAHHA


jeffdivalover said:


> headliner do you play any sports?


I ran track. Some people dont really count bowling as a sport, but I've been bowling since I was 4 years old.

And I play Basketball when I can.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Been watching Wrestlemanias all day.



Something big is gonna happen tonight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Mickie James = Ratings :$


No, Maria = Rating.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Mickie James = Ratings :$


Maybe her backside. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *feel free to stalk her all ya want. lol but I warn ya, she has a conceled weapons permit *


:lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice eyes.






...no really





fuck you


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:argh:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Mickie James = Ratings :$


Arbys will screw Melina tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Been watching Wrestlemanias all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Something big is gonna happen tonight.


Austin is going to win MITB, cash it in against Cena, and win the WWE championship.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Cena heel turn = Ratings


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

An Old wrestlemania song with some WWF stars singing in it 

http://rapidshare.com/files/23859880/03_Wrestlemania.mp3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Arbys will screw Melina tonight.


They can't show that on tv :shocked:...................Oh you mean in the match :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cena as a heel does indeed equal ratings.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-I am logging off later


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Austin is going to win MITB, cash it in against Cena, and win the WWE championship.


BUYRATES!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Austin is going to win MITB, cash it in against Cena, and win the WWE championship.


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Truth-I am logging off later


Later Cody


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Eugene Joining Forces with The highlander = HIGH Ratings.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/exclusives/wrestlemaniadetroiteconomy
> 
> Article about the economic success of WrestleMania for Detroit.


*Detroit, as a city, has been very fortunate lately. They had the SuperBowl, then World Series and now WrestleMania.. gotta be GREAT for their economy.*


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Truth-I am logging off later


Stay fly.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^HAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> I ran track. Some people dont really count bowling as a sport, but I've been bowling since I was 4 years old.
> 
> And I play Basketball when I can.


track i did, recently i won the relay race with my friend jack, we needed 4 members on are team, but we won with 2. i ran the sned 1/2 my legs were tired that day.

Bowling i did before but im not really good, my brother is but not me. if im on a team, its better but by myself i suck. 

Basketball i play everyday, 21 is a fun basketball game better then horse. have you ever played 21?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> Eugene Joining Forces with The highlanders = NO Ratings.


*Fixed*


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Somewhere down the line the MITB winner is going to cash in the case at the same Mania. I can't see it happening this year, but it'd mark out so much to watch a heel MITB winner come in and win the title at the end of Mania against the fan's favourite. That would be ratings.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Nice eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do you cuss at everyone? you're such a party killer.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Detroit, as a city, has been very fortunate lately. They had the SuperBowl, then World Series and now WrestleMania.. gotta be GREAT for their economy.*


Yep. 

The other media outlets will try to spin it negatively.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Me and Ally taking over the WWE = RATINGS!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'd mark out if Trump, Stone Cold and Lashley started to make it rain with some divas dancing after they shave Vince's head tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I'd mark out if Trump, Stone Cold and Lashley started to make it rain with some divas dancing after they shave Vince's head tonight.


:lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> why do you cuss at everyone? you're such a party killer.


This will be the only time I ever agree with you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I'd mark out if Trump, Stone Cold and Lashley started to make it rain with some divas dancing after they shave Vince's head tonight.


:lmao

RATINGS!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> track i did, recently i won the relay race with my friend jack, we needed 4 members on are team, but we won with 2. i ran the sned 1/2 my legs were tired that day.
> 
> Bowling i did before but im not really good, my brother is but not me. if im on a team, its better but by myself i suck.
> 
> Basketball i play everyday, 21 is a fun basketball game better then horse. have you ever played 21?


Yea. When I played Basketball all the time thats all I use to play. (For the most part)

In track, I was a sprinter.

I was in a bowling league for 13 years I think. My last year was during my final year of high school. Then I went away to college so I stopped.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- When Lashley hits THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, it will single-handedly end all poverty in Detroit.

:side:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Rebel By Design said:


> Ugh, I can't remember the exact name of the place. I think it begins with a B


It's Garston. :side:

I don't know Watford all that well. How close is that to Oxhey? I don't think it's very far, I'm sure my aunt has mentioned that place before.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/332413-what-if-austin-turns-heeel.html

:lmao:lmao


> Truth - I'd mark out if Trump, Stone Cold and Lashley started to make it rain with some divas dancing after they shave Vince's head tonight.


Only if Fat Joe comes out.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I'd mark out if Trump, Stone Cold and Lashley started to make it rain *with some divas dancing* after they shave Vince's head tonight.


Ashley, Melina, Queen Sharmell & Jillian hall.


PARTY!!\m/:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I'd mark out if Trump, Stone Cold and Lashley started to make it rain with some divas dancing after they shave Vince's head tonight.


Best. Mania Moment. Ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- When Lashley hits THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, it will single-handedly end all poverty in Detroit.
> 
> :side:


:lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Get Ya Umbrellas Out!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> It's Garston. :side:
> 
> I don't know Watford all that well. How close is that to Oxhey? I don't think it's very far, I'm sure my aunt has mentioned that place before.


OMG! I have family in Garston! 

It's about 10 mins away in a car deary. 

Place begins with B in Garston? Hmmmm.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark out if HHH screwed over HBK tonight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

omg 3 hours to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Possible Spoilers For Tonight:

The Card Order:



Spoiler



- The Wrestlemania 23 card: The card is as follows. Chris Benoit vs MVP for the United States title; The Great Khali vs Kane; ECW Originals Rob Van Dam, Sabu, Tommy Dreamer and Sandman vs the New Breed with Elijah Burke, Kevin
Thorne, Matt Striker and Marcus Cor Von; Melina vs Ashley for the WWE Women's title; Money In The Bank Ladder match with Finlay vs Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy vs Randy Orton vs Edge vs CM Punk vs Mr Kennedy vs Booker T; Bobby Lashley with Donald Trump in his corner vs Umaga with Vince McMahon in his corner in a hair vs hair match; Undertaker vs Batista for the World Heavyweight title; and John Cena vs Shawn Michaels for the WWE Heavyweight title.



Possible Return:



Spoiler



- There will be some sort of dance contest tonight featuring the likes of Mae Young, Fabulous Moolah, Eugene and possibly the return of *Slick!*



Oh, its from Gerweck.net

 At the second one, last part only.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

3 hours until Mania.

:hb


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Best. Mania Moment. Ever.


Seeing Lashley smiley his ass off throwing money around would have me in tears.



> Only if Fat Joe comes out.


Isn't Ludacris suppose to be at Mania tonight?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'd mark out if HHH screwed over HBK tonight.


But that means they'll have to feud again :no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Yep.
> 
> The other media outlets will try to spin it negatively.


*yeah, unfortunately. It's easier to do a story about how bad a city is when it already has a bad reputation. I would like to see a positive story on a bad city bettering itself.*


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

What is your source Heel?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> But that means they'll have to feud again :no:


Not exactly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Long drawn out Triple H and HBK feuds are so awesome.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea. When I played Basketball all the time thats all I use to play. (For the most part)
> 
> In track, I was a sprinter.
> 
> I was in a bowling league for 13 years I think. My last year was during my final year of high school. Then I went away to college so I stopped.


sometimes when i play absketball with friends sometimes we play 21 or just a team game. 

cool, i sucked at sprinting. Shot put was one of my favorite events. 

cool, bowling i did for like 2 years, i still do it once in a while with friends but not all the time.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

2 hours and 59 mins to go  :side:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady B said:


> OMG! I have family in Garston!
> 
> It's about 10 mins away in a car deary.
> 
> Place begins with B in Garston? Hmmmm.


Ignore the 'B' thing. I think I was high on Strawberry and Lime Trident gum. 

Where abouts is your family?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RDX said:


> What is your source Heel?


Gerweck.net I posted the second part of that about 20 mins ago


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

2 hrs. 58 mins


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'd mark out if HHH screwed over HBK tonight.


i can see him coming out in a wheelchair

Jr-OMG ITS HHH...ITS THE KING OF KINGS TRIPA AICH!!! I CANT BELIEVE IT.

8min later
*HHH Screws HBK..By pulling the ref out of the ring or something?!**

Jr-What?!...WHAT?! i cant believe this...Im in shock! HHH WHy?!

:agree:


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

I heard that MITB is gonna be the first match


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

RDX said:


> What is your source Heel?


Gerweck.net

I had to re-edit it to put it in.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> Ignore the 'B' thing. I think I was high on Strawberry and Lime Trident gum.
> 
> Where abouts is your family?


Meriden. Has two massive high rise flats.

OMG... We could be related


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Isn't Ludacris suppose to be at Mania tonight?


:lmao

He better preform "Move Bitch"!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ludicris should preform John Cena's entrance.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Minterz said:


> I heard that MITB is gonna be the first match


I think Benoit/MVP should go on first.

Truth - The MITB match up better be 20+ minutes tonight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Long drawn out Triple H and HBK feuds are so awesome.


Of course.

Thanks for the PM BTW.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Minterz said:


> I heard that MITB is gonna be the first match


I just read that on gerwerk.com too


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Aretha Franklin, Ludacris, & Timbaland is supposed to perform tonight.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

It will be Saliva. They will sing Batista out. (They also gave their song as the theme)


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Last years MITB match was horrible IMO


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> I think Benoit/MVP should go on first.
> 
> Truth - The MITB match up better be 20+ minutes tonight.


If they were smart they'd do the womens match first just to get the worst match over with


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MITB as the opener is fucking shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Timbaland dissing Scott Storch live on stage would = ratings!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Minterz said:


> If they were smart they'd do the womens match first just to get the worst match over with


I think Kane vs Khali will be worse unless Kane kills him


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao
> 
> He better preform "Move Bitch"!


That would own if he started performing that song right after Monty Brown pounces someone tonight


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> MITB as the opener is fucking shit.


Not according to the recent update.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

It should be the Womens match, as thats gonna be utter shit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spoiler



John Cena will have an elaborate entrance tonight with a "Motor City" theme with automobiles.



It better not suck like last years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Not according to the recent update.


*LAME!*


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

After MITB the rest of the show will be such a let down, rof.

Hilarious if they put Kane/Khali after it. Talk about drop-off.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I'd hate to see MITB open Mania... it's bigger than at least 2 of the 'main events'


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last years suck donkeys balls. And what was HHH wearing?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I could care less when MITB is on the card. I just wanna see it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Last years suck donkeys balls. And what was HHH wearing?


Something he sure as hell didn't want to be wearing.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Cena getting the biggest entrance means he's gonna win, oh well


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HHH looked like a King:side:


SaMi. said:


> Last years MITB match was horrible IMO


It wasnt that bad its just it was too short. The match should of been givin more time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> That would own if he started performing that song right after Monty Brown pounces someone tonight


:lmao


Cena's entrance could be awesome.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Let's see if my theory continues tonight; elaborate entrance for a wrestler equals winning their match that night.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Minterz said:


> Cena getting the biggest entrance means he's gonna win, oh well


Not really.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> *LAME!*


No, I meant MITB ISN'T opening the show.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Listening to Stone Sour. :agree:


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

The crowd better do their fucking job tonight and boo Cena and Batista until their vocal chords don't make low notes anymore.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Not really.


Even so, I don't think HBK has a chance even though I want him to win, I'm getting tired of Cena


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Shouldn't we stop saying stuff? Incase we spoil it for ppl


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> No, I meant MITB ISN'T opening the show.


Oh. :$

That's good then!
*
NOT LAME!*


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who loved Cena's entrance last year


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady B said:


> OMG... We could be related





Lady B (09-24-2006 11:38 PM) said:


> I have come to decision that we must be related or something


We've always had suspicions. The evidence is compelling, even Gil Grissom would think this case is watertight. Funnily enough, I have never known half of my family. Are you my long lost cousin, Bethany? 

I think this calls for an appearance on Trisha! (I refuse to go on Jeremy Kyle )


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I can't wait to see what they have planned for Takers entrance tonight.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMP, is your BTB still going or what?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Am I the only one who loved Cena's entrance last year


It had CM Punk in it, so I liked it


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Am I the only one who loved Cena's entrance last year


No, I liked it too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sparki said:


> The crowd better do their fucking job tonight and boo Cena and Batista until their vocal chords don't make low notes anymore.


I totally agree. :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sparki said:


> The crowd better do their fucking job tonight and boo Cena and Batista until their vocal chords don't make low notes anymore.


I cant wait for them to do it. Because they will. Cena will get the worse treatment though.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> We've always had suspicions. The evidence is compelling, even Gil Grissom would think this case is watertight. Funnily enough, I have never known half of my family. Are you my long lost cousin, Bethany?
> 
> I think this calls for an appearance on Trisha! (I refuse to go on Jeremy Kyle )


AND YOU LOVE CSI! 

ALLY! I DON'T CARE ANYMORE. WE ARE RELATED AND WE WILL GO TO THE GRANDDADDY OF ALL TALK SHOWS.... *JERRY SPRINGER*! ARE YOU MY BABY'S DADDY ALLY?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I don't think the crowd will be as rough on Cena as they were last year. He'll be booed, but I don't think as loudly.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Sparki said:


> The crowd better do their fucking job tonight and boo Cena and Batista until their vocal chords don't make low notes anymore.


Did you see the HOF ceremony? I have every faith in Detroit. :agree:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I cant wait for them to do it. Because they will. Cena will get the worse treatment though.


I think Batista will get booed out of the building.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I cant wait for them to do it. Because they will. Cena will get the worse treatment though.


Yeah. They don't seem to hate on Tista as much. Deacon Dave will be booed but that's only because he's facing Taker. Cena will be booed because he's Cena.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i need to go for a while but be back later bye sabrina, Lady B, Diesel, headliner, Mac, and everyone else.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

If Cena turns heel tonight and Detroit cheers him, it proves the Cena hate = FARCE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cena's entrance last year didn't make any sense at all.


It blew my mind.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Yeah. They don't seem to hate on Tista as much. Deacon Dave will be booed but that's only because he's facing Taker. Cena will be booed because he's Cena.


Yes.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Cant wait to see how big the pop is for 'Taker and Austin, and how small it will be for Lashley.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> If Cena turns heel tonight and Detroit cheers him, it proves the Cena hate = FARCE.


No it means people hate the current Cena, him as a heel is totally different, it's enjoyable and not boring.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I have a plan English ppl of WF... 

WE WILL GO TO WHEREVER RAW IS PLAYING AND JUST SEARCH FOR CENA... ME AND ALLY WILL GET INTO THE VIP SECTION... (COS WE ARE GIRLS AND ALL) AND WHAM! ROLEY AND SPARKY COME OUT WITH BASEBALL BATS AND HIT THE SHIT OUT OF CENA..


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> If Cena turns heel tonight and Detroit cheers him, it proves the Cena hate = FARCE.


I think a lot of people don't particularly hate Cena, but are just fed up with his face gimmick. I'm one of those people. I can't stand him as he is now, but i'd mark out for a heel turn.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i need to go for a while but be back later bye sabrina, Lady B, Diesel, headliner, Mac, and everyone else.


Im not good enough to get my name mentioned but John does


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> If Cena turns heel tonight and Detroit cheers him, it proves the Cena hate = FARCE.


No, I don't like Cena, but I'll mark out when he turns heel.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I think the crowd will be split during the Cena/HBK match up women and children will pop for him as for Tista dude is just going to get so much heat tonight. I wonder if he'll react the same way he did during his match up against Big Show in ECW last year he was shocked that he was getting so much heat.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> I have a plan English ppl of WF...
> 
> WE WILL GO TO WHEREVER RAW IS PLAYING AND JUST SEARCH FOR CENA... ME AND ALLY WILL GET INTO THE VIP SECTION... (COS WE ARE GIRLS AND ALL) AND WHAM! ROLEY AND SPARKY COME OUT WITH BASEBALL BATS AND HIT THE SHIT OUT OF CENA..


I like Cena, he's just boring right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I have a plan English ppl of WF...
> 
> WE WILL GO TO WHEREVER RAW IS PLAYING AND JUST SEARCH FOR CENA... ME AND ALLY WILL GET INTO THE VIP SECTION... (COS WE ARE GIRLS AND ALL) AND WHAM! ROLEY AND SPARKY COME OUT WITH BASEBALL BATS AND HIT THE SHIT OUT OF CENA..


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Im not good enough to get my name mentioned but John does


I guess that means I'm > you.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, the blind Cena hate is a FARCE. 

However, the fans who'll cheer if he turns heel are bandwagoners, otherwise there wouldn't be hate right now. Not generalizing everyone. Just the ones who says he sucks and all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I think the crowd will be split during the Cena/HBK match up women and children will pop for him as for Tista dude is just going to get so much heat tonight. I wonder if he'll react the same way he did during his match up against Big Show in ECW last year he was shocked that he was getting so much heat.


I bet Vince will be so pissed if he reacts like that again. Especially since its Wrestlemania.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I think the crowd will be split during the Cena/HBK match up women and children will pop for him as for Tista dude is just going to get so much heat tonight. I wonder if he'll react the same way he did during his match up against Big Show in ECW last year he was shocked that he was getting so much heat.


Probably. Boo Dave, run *****


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I'm so hyped up that I don't feel tired at all and might just order Mania for midnight tonight and stay up to watch it rather than wait until the morning.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I guess that means I'm > you.


I think it means, he likes to stalk you and not me


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady B said:


> AND YOU LOVE CSI!
> 
> ALLY! I DON'T CARE ANYMORE. WE ARE RELATED AND WE WILL GO TO THE GRANDDADDY OF ALL TALK SHOWS.... *JERRY SPRINGER*! ARE YOU MY BABY'S DADDY ALLY?


Is Springer even still alive? I'll agree to the appearance, but only if we can get this guy back.

http://www.wrestlecrap.com/wwow.html

STEVE, STEVE, STEVE!!!

I call a DNA on a Pole match. Me and Steve vs. Lady B and a partner of her choosing. I sense RUSSO SWERVE!!1! time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I guess that means I'm > you.


Your avatar sucks.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I think the crowd will be split during the Cena/HBK match up women and children will pop for him as for Tista dude is just going to get so much heat tonight. *I wonder if he'll react the same way he did during his match up against Big Show in ECW last year he was shocked that he was getting so much heat*.


I remember that, was that when he got into the face of a few fans, and they were throwing stuff at him? Anyways, I remember during the match the crowd was like "This is borings" and Styles was like "This is everything but boring" I started laughing after that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, what an idiot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Well, the blind Cena hate is a FARCE.
> 
> However, the fans who'll cheer if he turns heel are bandwagoners, otherwise there wouldn't be hate right now. Not generalizing everyone. Just the ones who says he sucks and all.


Again, no. I'm not a bandwagoner, and I'll mark out when he turns heel because right now he is boring. I'm a Cena fan, but he needs a change. Why don't you understand.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Your avatar sucks.


You suck.

oburn!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You suck.


nah John, he's right . But I got no clue who that guy is anyway :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Probably. Boo Dave, run *****


Tista was about to slap the fuck out of some dude in the front row I laughed :$



> I bet Vince will be so pissed if he reacts like that again. Especially since its Wrestlemania.


True I think he's going into tonights show expecting to get heat so he might not react the same way.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

The New Daily Diva Pic = :yum: :yum:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

But, I wanna see Cena get 'greeted' in the UK


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Again, no. I'm not a bandwagoner, and I'll mark out when he turns heel because right now he is boring. I'm a Cena fan, but he needs a change. Why don't you understand.


LOL

Didn't you catch this part....



Me said:


> Not generalizing everyone. Just the ones who says he sucks and all.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No it means people hate the current Cena, him as a heel is totally different, it's enjoyable and not boring.


*That's true...but the haters use the excuse of, Cena can't wrestle.. Cena is horrible int he ring, to try to legitimize their hate for him. He'll magically get better in the ring and suddenly be able to wrestle, to those same people once he becomes heel and they start loving him. 

I find that type of logic, in those types of fans to be utterly embarassing and robs them of any credibility on any future wrestling opinions.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> LOL
> 
> Didn't you catch this part....


Haha I only read that bit after I posted, my bad.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I like Cena. :$

Cena > Batista by a country fuckin' mile!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

The finish in the Dragon/Joe Steel Cage Match was awesome.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> The New Daily Diva Pic = :yum: :yum:


:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im not a huge fan on Cena, but I dont really hate him either


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

RaS said:


> Truth: I like Cena. :$
> 
> Cena > Batista by a country fuckin' mile!


 Batista is balla' though. Deacon Dave's arrogance = Ratings


Cide said:


> Tista was about to slap the fuck out of some dude in the front row I laughed :$


He don't play that booing shit.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

If people who say Cena sucks and all feel that way, they have no reason or merit to cheer if he turns heel and start liking him. That is bandwagoning. This is not directed to everyone, just that portion.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3863733-post119.html

:lmao


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I've never been a great fan of his in-ring work. He's decent, but nothing special. What I liked about Cena was his charisma, mic skills and unique gimmick back when he was rapping. I haven't really found Cena entertaining since he moved to Raw. I don't hate him, he's just horribly stale, and I don't think WWE helped him by keeping the strap on him when he was getting killed out there. A turn and/or a nice period of time away from the title is all he needs.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> He don't play that booing shit.


:lmao 

By the way I'm not feeling that Sopranos gif/avy change it to The Wire now *****


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Mania Update 2 is up now. They teased showing the entrance lol.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3863733-post119.html
> 
> :lmao


He's my favorite poster.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3863733-post119.html
> 
> :lmao





> People make mistakes, even I do (which is pretty rare).


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Mania Update 2 is up now. They teased showing the entrance lol.


Yeah I know, again Maria....:yum:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's my favorite poster.


He's the reason I changed my location from Boston to Nowhere. I can't be known as the guy who lives in the same place as Sharp


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I am off till later tonight.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* I am watching a show about the most hated American Family. The Phelps. She had an address on her shirt so i visited it, wanting to slag her off and it was a porn website with men licking eachothers winki. I can now see why people hate them.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's my favorite poster.


Legend > Sharp my friend.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> I am off till later tonight.


Later


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Legend > Sharp my friend.


Nah, at least Sharp has an opinion. Legend doesn't.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Legend is an utter moron.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I wish my free texts were still free lol


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: My HBK theme returns!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> :lmao
> 
> By the way I'm not feeling that Sopranos gif/avy change it to The Wire now *****


:$

Tony > Wire > Everything else on the Sopranos


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: My HBK theme returns!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, at least Sharp has an opinion. Legend doesn't.


Sharp has fell off though he needs to go back to his "Goldberg > Shelton" post. Legend moved up in my book when I heard he didn't like Elijah Burke just like Pyro.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> If people who say Cena sucks and all feel that way, they have no reason or merit to cheer if he turns heel and start liking him. That is bandwagoning. This is not directed to everyone, just that portion.


*I agree for the most part. Now if someone finds Cena to boring as a face and finds his character to be more exciting as a heel and becomes a fan, I have no problem with that. But to the pure haters out there that claim to hate Cena because he can't wrestle and can't do this, or can't do that... they they lose all credibility with me when they jump on the bandwagon after he comes heel.*


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Ordered WM.

The betting begins: Will RaS stay awake to see the end of WM 23?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> *Sharp has fell off* though he needs to go back to his "Goldberg > Shelton" post. Legend moved up in my book when I heard he didn't like Elijah Burke just like Pyro.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Legend is an utter moron.


It wouldn't be so bad if he just had a Kennedy worship (considering many people do) but the guy has an opinion on NOTHING. Every one of his posts just repeats what a previous poster said. Even in the BTB section, his BTB ideas are the most unoriginal things ever.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :$
> 
> *Tony > Wire* > Everything else on the Sopranos


:ns


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if he just had a Kennedy worship (considering many people do) but the guy has an opinion on NOTHING. Every one of his posts just repeats what a previous poster said. Even in the BTB section, his BTB ideas are the most unoriginal things ever.


I say BAN HIM!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Davey Richards is the fucking man.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im heading out now. Later


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Sharp has fell off though he needs to go back to his "Goldberg > Shelton" post.* Legend moved up in my book when I heard he didn't like Elijah Burke just like Pyro.*


:lmao That's crazy.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Chris Heel said:


> I am off till later tonight.


Later Chris. Enjoy the show.

I'm way too excited. The show needs to start right now!

Has anybody seen the preview on Box Office? I didn't think they could find anybody more nerdy and annoying than Todd Grisham. Jack Korpela (?) needs a running powerslam.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Im ready for Mania.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I say BAN HIM!


Why you need the blue bar.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Davey Richards is the fucking man.


At what looking confused?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Later, Brian.

Truth - ionoz. :argh:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sharp is looking at this thread. And he will destroy all of you.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth: Mania, sigh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Sharp is looking at this thread. And he will destroy all of you.


O NOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :lmao That's crazy.


I wasn't shocked when I heard it


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I better order WM23. 


Me and WM are the same age. awh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why you need the blue bar.


Tell me about it, I'm so under pushed!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm starting to get pretty excited for Mania now. I think the atmosphere is going to be great, and I can't wait for that MITB match.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

> turd burgler says...
> Before i got this wolf shirt, i was saving up to have some ribs removed so i could suck my own cock. But after i started wearin this bitch out, i almost got my dick sucked 3 times a night by hot sluts. thank you wolf shirt!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> I wasn't shocked when I heard it


Legend getting the little TM added to his name = Awesome beyond belief :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Sharp has fell off though he needs to go back to his "Goldberg > Shelton" post. Legend moved up in my book when I heard he didn't like Elijah Burke just like Pyro.


There's is nothing worse on a wrestling forum than a sheep. People like Legend could be easily talked into joining a cult


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wolf shirts are chick magnets.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Tell me about it, I'm so under pushed!


You're like the Jeff Jarrett of the forums. You've got a lot of power but it's 2nd rate power and no one cares about 2nd rate power.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Legend getting the little TM added to his name = Awesome beyond belief :agree:


Oh hell yea but Legend getting Super Modded would be that much better :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - New avatar/usertitle.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Legend getting the little TM added to his name = Awesome beyond belief :agree:


Don't tempt him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I will literally jump up and down if Kennedy doesn't win MITB.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - New avatar/usertitle.


He sucks too. And according to Tim Sylvia, he always sucked.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I love Delfins Banner :lmao

Truth - I have been lucky that I cant remember actually seeing a Sharp post. Maybe I just didnt read his post because he looked such a noob.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You're like the Jeff Jarrett of the forums. You've got a lot of power but it's 2nd rate power and no one cares about 2nd rate power.


I'm more like Samoa Joe, at many points it looks like I was going to get the push that I deserve, only for someone to come in and take my spot and to be left in the midcard closing thread in the Wrestling section.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I will literally jump up and down if Kennedy doesn't win MITB.


You won't be the only one


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He sucks too. And according to Tim Sylvia, he always sucked.


Tim's a dumbass then.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I will literally jump up and down if Kennedy doesn't win MITB.


Pyro will spontainiously combust! :lmao

So will Legend! :shocked:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You won't be the only one


Yeah I'd be pretty pleased also.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Everybody knows King Booker will win MITB.

All Hail KING BOOK-AH!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'm more like Samoa Joe, at many points it looks like I was going to get the push that I deserve, only for someone to come in and take my spot and to be left in the midcard closing thread in the Wrestling section.


That makes sense as well. You tripped over bad modding.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> You won't be the only one


Sadly I see him winning


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Tim's a dumbass then.


I concur.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> There's is nothing worse on a wrestling forum than a sheep. People like Legend could be easily talked into joining a cult


Has anybody else entertained the idea that Pyro is the second coming of Charlie Manson?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I will literally jump up and down if Kennedy doesn't win MITB.


I'm going to jump up and down if he does.

If not I will just be extremly annoyed.

It could be worse i'm sure if Kennedy looses Pyro's foot will be through the screen therefore him not being able to see the rest of the show due to him being in hospital .


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Wolf shirts are chick magnets.


Hell yeah. I'm going to save up so I can wear this bad boy to some job interviews after I graduate college. Should make me a shoe in wherever I go.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That makes sense as well. You tripped over bad modding.


lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Hell yeah. I'm going to save up so I can wear this bad boy to some job interviews after I graduate college. Should make me a shoe in wherever I go.


Aw damn, that's a great idea.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Hell yeah. I'm going to save up so I can wear this bad boy to some job interviews after I graduate college. Should make me a shoe in wherever I go.


You'd have to tuck it in to a pair of jeans with no belt and your golden.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back, im supose to read a book but i haven't even started, im getting all my info from the internet.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Sadly I see him winning


Him or Orton, but there is a slightly better chance of Pyro's messiah winning


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I will mark out so much if HBK wins


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I'm not going to be that Angry when Cena wins against HBK. Seeing as I think Cena has stepped his game up in the last few weeks and I already liked him so.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> You'd have to tuck it in to a pair of jeans with no belt and your golden.












I was going to put this in the post your picture thread a while back. That's me on to Catch a Predator, it will be on TV next week sometime.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kennedy will win, I'm so sure of it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Orton better not win. It'll make all the Orton marks bigger assholes than they already are.

EDIT- Delfin, would you like to take a seat please.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Orton better not win. It'll make all the Orton marks bigger assholes than they already are.


Isn't it required that if you're an Orton mark you've got to be an arrogant prick?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I was going to put this in the post your picture thread a while back. That's me on to Catch a Predator, it will be on TV next week sometime.


Wolfpac 4lyfe.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I was going to put this in the post your picture thread a while back. That's me on to Catch a Predator, it will be on TV next week sometime.


He'll get laid.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Him or Orton, but there is a slightly better chance of *Pyro's messiah winning*


Finlay?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Orton better not win. It'll make all the Orton marks bigger assholes than they already are.


Oh and kennedy marks aren't assholes?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ nope.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Isn't it required that if you're an Orton mark you've got to be an arrogant prick?


Yep. But him winning the MITB will up their Prickishness tenfold.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Orton is the only one I would like to win other than Kennedy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh and kennedy marks aren't assholes?


They are worse.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh and kennedy marks aren't assholes?


Kennedy marks are the salt of the earth.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If Kennedy loses the MITB, I'm going to laugh at Pyro for about 18 minutes.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Kennedy better win.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* It's kind of strange Fallin mentioned tucking it in jeans with no belt, and when I typed in 'wolf shirt' on google images a pic of a white trasher tucking it into jeans and no belt was on the first page.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I was going to put this in the post your picture thread a while back. That's me on to Catch a Predator, it will be on TV next week sometime.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> If Kennedy loses the MITB, I'm going to laugh at Pyro forever.


Agreed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - CM Punk should win the MITB....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My dad has a Wolf Shirt. Maybe that's how he keeps getting re-married.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> My dad has a Wolf Shirt. Maybe that's how he keeps getting re-married.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> TRuth - CM Punk should win the MITB....


That makes the most sense, so of course it won't happen.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm logging off for a little bit. Later.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - The ECW New Breed vs ECW Originals is almost as pointless as Melina vs Ashely.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Maybe they saw Punk's reaction on Monday and changed it so he will win.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> That makes the most sense, so of course it won't happen.


I think Burke or someone from the New Breed will end up screwing him tonight but as long as he does the Go 2 Sleep spot tonight I'll be happy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Maybe they saw Punk's reaction on Monday and changed it so he will win.


I wish.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

POD said:


> Truth - The ECW New Breed vs ECW Originals is almost as pointless as Melina vs Ashely.


Vince probably told Sabu and Sandman to have their bags already packed so when the match is over they can *GTFO.*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Vince probably told Sabu and Sandman to have their bags already packed so when the match is over they can *GTFO.*


true.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sandman at a WM? GTFO.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- The WWE didn't do Flair/Hogan at Wrestlemania 8 because they ran a few house shows against each other and they drew a little below what they expected. What a fucking horrible idea.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Vince probably told Sabu and Sandman to have their bags already packed so when the match is over they can *GTFO.*


Everyone in the ECW Originals should go other than RVD.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Vince probably told Sabu and Sandman to have their bags already packed so when the match is over they can *GTFO.*


Imagine Vince doing that shit live :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I hope Sandman shows up drunk during his match. As long as he canes the Teacher and the Vampire then I'll be happy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Vince probably told Sabu and Sandman to have their bags already packed so when the match is over they can *GTFO.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Imagine Vince doing that shit live :lmao


I'd mark out.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - The Dance contest will be the MOTN....true.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- The WWE didn't do Flair/Hogan at Wrestlemania 8 because they ran a few house shows against each other and they drew a little below what they expected. What a fucking horrible idea.


So what did we get? 

HOGAN vs. SID!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - The Dance contest will be the MOTN....true.


I'm really pissed that is happening.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So what did we get?
> 
> HOGAN vs. SID!!!!!!!!!


Apparently that's the best they could come up with.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

What dance?.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Imagine Vince doing that shit live :lmao


"Well, you guys, after so many years spent in Bing Halls and sweatboxes, you finally made it to the big time, Wrestlemania!


But, you lost, so YOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUU'RRRRRRRREEE FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRREEEEEEEDDDD!!!!!"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You still high on cocaine AMP?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Apparently that's the best they could come up with.


Oh but it got better because....PAPA SHANGO RUN IN!!!!!!!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'm really pissed that is happening.


With only 8 matches I'm not surprised.

Truth - Eugene will probaly help Shave Vince's head.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Oh but it got better because....PAPA SHANGO RUN IN!!!!!!!


Which he fucked up badly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> You still high on cocaine AMP?


 

I never have been?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

2 hours until mania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

POD said:


> Everyone in the ECW Originals should go other than RVD.


It was mentioned a few times that when the ECW originals were faded out, Dreamer and maybe Stevie Richards would take a office position while RVD stays.


Cide_187 said:


> Imagine Vince doing that shit live :lmao


He should. I could imagine that:lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Watching a WM preview on Sky Sports 1.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

2 hours!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i miss Y2J.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Any chance the magical 900 users online mark will be broken tonight?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Any chance the magical 900 users online mark will be broken tonight?


yeah it will.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I never have been?


You were last night.

Truth-The fact that Flair is left off Wrestlemania but Eugene gets a part in Wrestlemania is bullshit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I never have been?


What were you on last night?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Any chance the magical 900 users online mark will be broken tonight?


Very likely.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Any chance the magical 900 users online mark will be broken tonight?


I'd expect so.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This site is going to be nuts tonight. Especially if Batista wins.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> What were you on last night?


Last night? I know I had some stuff to drink last night but I can't remember a damn thing past midnight or so. 

It will break 900 if guests are turned off and they're forced to join. If it's just members, it will come close but I don't know if it will break.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Spoiler:* The Wrestling Observer is reporting that Bobby Lashley will be wearing a wolf shirt tonight in the Battle of the Billionaires match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Last night? I know I had some stuff to drink last night but I can't remember a damn thing past midnight or so.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> This site is going to be nuts tonight. Especially if Batista wins.


If there's a lot of people on and Lashley hits....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!! the servers will break forever.


----------



## Pitbulls (Jul 14, 2006)

There should be four threads for for each match result


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Last night? I know I had some stuff to drink last night but I can't remember a damn thing past midnight or so.


You came on here at like 3 in the morning talking a bunch of bullshit:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Last night? I know I had some stuff to drink last night but I can't remember a damn thing past midnight or so.
> 
> It will break 900 if guests are turned off and they're forced to join. If it's just members, it will come close but I don't know if it will break.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3860141-post18658.html


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pitbulls said:


> There should be four threads for for each match result


Why?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> You came on here at like 3 in the morning talking a bunch of bullshit:lmao


Sweet. Glad I could make an impact at 3 in the morning.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3860141-post18658.html


That song rules. If that was the dumbest thing I said then I wasn't too bad.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol, i just booked 'Mania through Phone. The women used about 4 different accents during the call. That might be as entertaining as Kane/Khali tonight.

Oh well, now to the shops to stock up and get back for HEAT. See you guys in a little while.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That song rules. If that was the dumbest thing I said then I wasn't too bad.


Nah you said other dumb stuff. It was great humor.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMP, you said something about a joke, and everybody was waiting for you to tell the joke.

then you said that what you said was the joke, which didn't make any sense.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

STONE COLD!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3860202-post18675.html

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3860202-post18675.html
> 
> :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3860202-post18675.html
> 
> :lmao


:lmao

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3860226-post18681.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/327899-tell-truth-1867.html

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn AMP you were on fire last night. :lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:faint:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

HIGH FIVE!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3860163-post18663.html

LOL


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3860280-post18695.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Damn, I was so awesome last night. I seriously don't remember any of that shit. I thought I passed out last night sometime before 1. I guess not.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stop doing cocaine.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im back


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Damn, I was so awesome last night. I seriously don't remember any of that shit. I thought I passed out last night sometime before 1. I guess not.


I can never find the computer when I'm drunk the only time I did was New Years night and Headliner said I kept posting "Ballin!" in all of my post.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Stop doing cocaine.


No, keep doing it. You're funnier that way.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I need to come online when I'm drunk, but usually I'll be out cold.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

AMP is taking you to camp.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> No, keep doing it. You're funnier that way.


I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> No, keep doing it. You're funnier that way.


Sort of like Chris Farley.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I can't even drink yet


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> I can never find the computer when I'm drunk the only time I did was New Years night and Headliner said I kept posting "Ballin!" in all of my post.


Not only that, but you randomly PM'd me saying "I'm ballin *****!":lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll take that as a compliment.


It is a complement.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I can never find the computer when I'm drunk the only time I did was New Years night and Headliner said I kept posting "Ballin!" in all of my post.


Unfortunately, I can usually always find the computer when I'm drunk :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Unfortunately, I can usually always find the computer when I'm drunk :$


I've noticed that


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- I can't even drink yet


That doesn't stop me.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Not only that, but you randomly PM'd me saying "I'm ballin *****!":lmao


:$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Unfortunately, I can usually always find the computer when I'm drunk :$


We know, we know all too well


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Unfortunately, I can usually always find the computer when I'm drunk :$


Yes, we know you like to Drost from time to time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That doesn't stop me.


hmm... Maybe I should start soon. Is it worth it?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> hmm... Maybe I should start soon. Is it worth it?


:no: Why should you ask others if you should drink?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh.My.God

The preview show person/whatever just said Ashley is one of the sexiest divas in wrestling. That just made me think of forming a stable in my BTB called "Mannerism" with Ashley and Chyna.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> hmm... Maybe I should start soon. Is it worth it?


Depends on the situation I guess.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Oh.My.God
> 
> The preview show person/whatever just said Ashley is one of the sexiest divas in wrestling. That just made me think of forming a stable in my BTB called "Mannerism" with Ashley and Chyna.


 
The people on the preview show are fuckin smart.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ashley is super hot.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Oh.My.God
> 
> The preview show person/whatever just said Ashley is one of the sexiest divas in wrestling. That just made me think of forming a stable in my BTB called "Mannerism" with Ashley and Chyna.


Its official.

Too many people think Ashley is ugly now. I no longer feel different. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao Yes Brye, drink all you can.


ballin!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

After watching that Cornette video it makes me laugh to see Triple H with a Sledgehammer.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Its official.
> 
> Too many people think Ashley is ugly now. I no longer feel different. :sad:


It happens with every fad/joke my friend.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> We know, we know all too well





> Yes, we know you like to Drost from time to time.





> I've noticed that


:$

Hey at least it was productive drosting this weekend :side:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I can never find the computer when I'm drunk the only time I did was New Years night and Headliner said I kept posting "Ballin!" in all of my post.


:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol. There is a warning message on copying what wrestlers do because they spend years perfecting these moves. The main figure being none other than John freakin' Cena!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It happens with every fad/joke my friend.


I never followed that fad


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

JAYSUS CRISTO HHH looks superhuman in mac's sig


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> JAYSUS CRISTO HHH looks superhuman in mac's sig


That's what men looked like in the time before the Wellness policy.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Val Venis and Charlie Haas had a superb match on heat this week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HHH looked pissed and emotional at the HOF ceremony. (The mention that he would be missed at WM.)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I never followed that fad


At least you can take a joke about it unlike others. You don't throw a bitchfit like P1, which makes you cool in my book.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> At least you can take a joke about it unlike others. You don't throw a bitchfit like P1, which makes you cool in my book.


Thanks


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Time for Heat. Live on Sky Sports!

Sorry guys. Meh. Whatever.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMP said:


> At least you can take a joke about it unlike others. You don't throw a bitchfit like P1, which makes you cool in my book.


:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> HHH looked pissed and emotional at the HOF ceremony. (The mention that he would be missed at WM.)


 

I didn't see it, should I start crying? Trips is coming back, isn't he?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Does anyone else have to order Wrestlemania via phone?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> After watching that Cornette video it makes me laugh to see Triple H with a Sledgehammer.


y


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A Triple H DVD needs to come out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I didn't see it, should I start crying? Trips is coming back, isn't he?


It was a temporary emotional moment. You just gotta see it & you'll know what I mean. We all know he'll be back.

I heard the ceremony dont come on for you guys until Thursday?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Got my old sig back


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> y


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PDCXuLz4N0


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> A Triple H DVD needs to come out.


YES!!!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> A Triple H DVD needs to come out.


Seriously.

Both Triple H/Jack 2000 matches gotta be on there.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Natalie Portman has a nice ass, you want proof check my sig


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> A Triple H DVD needs to come out.


Very fucking true, he won't have anymore great matches sadly.



Headliner said:


> It was a temporary emotional moment. You just gotta see it & you'll know what I mean. We all know he'll be back.
> 
> I heard the ceremony dont come on for you guys until Thursday?


Yeah not till Thursday sadly, and I can't be bothered to download it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- John Cena got a DVD while he was still a mid-carder yet HHH is yet to get one :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea, you'll like it Role Model. I didnt expect HHH to be mentioned.


Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Natalie Portman has a nice ass, you want proof check my sig


She dont have nothin on Vickie, Maria, Mickie, Brooke and Kristal. True.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- John Cena got a DVD while he was still a mid-carder yet HHH is yet to get one :no:


Not that Word Life Documentary crap. Triple H has another DVD, but I think they are talking about a DVD set.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Very fucking true, he won't have anymore great matches sadly.


 Well, this injury isn't as bad as his last one so maybe the drop off won't be as significant. :$


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Got my old sig back


Truth I was there live.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Gonna have a pre-WM shower. :side:

See you all in ten minutes!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea, you'll like it Role Model. I didnt expect HHH to be mentioned.
> 
> She dont have nothin on Vickie, Maria, Mickie, Brooke and Kristal. True.


1) She don't look a man.

2) She looks like a real woman.

3) Her labia aren't all over the net.

4) She's not the product of Hulk Hogan's sperm.

5) She's not taking an 80% pay cut.

Truth: Porty has advantages over all of them


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RDX said:


> Truth I was there live.


I would have been if the tickets didnt sell out


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PDCXuLz4N0


:lmao

JR(after HHH hits somebody with a hammer as a babyface) - "Yes! Give him what he deserves!"

JR(After HHH hits somebody with a hammer as a heel) - "That evil psychotic son of a bitch!!"


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> 4) She's not the product of Hulk Hogan's sperm.


Brooke is the chick in ECW.



> 5) She's not taking an 80% pay cut.


Layla is taking the pay cut not Kristal


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao
> 
> JR(after HHH hits somebody with a hammer as a babyface) - "Yes! Give him what he deserves!"
> 
> JR(After HHH hits somebody with a hammer as a heel) - "That evil psychotic son of a bitch!!"


:lmao


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> I would have been if the tickets didnt sell out


I was on the minute they went on sale, and I got last row seats. They were good for the last row, they were right over the ring.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> 1) She don't look a man.
> 
> 2) She looks like a real woman.
> *
> ...


:lmao roast beef


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Brooke is the chick in ECW.
> 
> Layla is taking the pay cut not Kristal


 

I got


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^LOL


Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao roast beef


:frustrate


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao
> 
> JR(after HHH hits somebody with a hammer as a babyface) - "Yes! Give him what he deserves!"
> 
> JR(After HHH hits somebody with a hammer as a heel) - "That evil psychotic son of a bitch!!"


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> I got


That kid is going to land on his feet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Could someone edit Kevin Thorn out of this gif so I can use it?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That kid is going to land on his feet.


Sweet. I win again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck the Vampire.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv9_f1R7DvY


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- Could someone edit Kevin Thorn out of this gif so I can use it?


Had ImageReady open :$

Why is it grey?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Thats weird  Thanks though


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I need to look up the reason. That happens quite a bit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I need to look up the reason. That happens quite a bit.


Yeah, that'd be a good idea. That's never happened to me on MDI, but then again Imageready is different than MDI


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Mac are you making the gif in Original mode but have the Optimised settings set to Greyscale?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Most users ever online was 896, 09-17-2006 at 11:23 PM.


Think we will break it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Think we will break it?


If guests are turn off and forced to join, yes. If it's just members, I don't think so although it will be close.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Think we will break it?


I'll leave my PC on with WF up to contribute. :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yeah, that'd be a good idea. That's never happened to me on MDI, but then again Imageready is different than MDI


Yea, better


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

RaS said:


> Mac are you making the gif in Original mode but have the Optimised settings set to Greyscale?


I doubt it since the blue is showing up. How would I check that?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Has anyone ever though uh um... the new breed makes no sense?

No? ok...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If guests are turn off and forced to join, yes. If it's just members, I don't think so although it will be close.


True. I've said this many times, but Admin should turn off guests just for tonight if he's not going to turn them off for good.

I wanna see if the site explodes.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

It's on the right box menu. A drop-down menu I think.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhBRnfItS_U

Bischoff's reaction when Luger gives Goldberg the Torture Rack is legendary:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

RaS said:


> It's on the right box menu. A drop-down menu I think.


Thanks it was on custom.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Danger! Danger! High Voltage!

when we touch, and when we kiss.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Can't order WM on my TV till extreme snowboarding accidents end


Edit: Hell yeah, thanks Mac


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> True. I've said this many times, but Admin should turn off guests just for tonight if he's not going to turn them off for good.
> 
> I wanna see if the site explodes.


it might.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> True. I've said this many times, but Admin should turn off guests just for tonight if he's not going to turn them off for good.
> 
> I wanna see if the site explodes.


He says that all server power will be going towards this forum so we'll see what happens. Should be interesting although I agree that guests should be turned off for tonight only, forcing them to join and possibly buying memberships.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

K2, I notice your points are down to almost zero.. You have alot bet on Mania? If so, who are you betting on?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Thanks it was on custom.


No problem. 

Truth: Watching the WM updates on wwe.com


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fire in the Disco, Fire in the Taco Bell

Fire in the Disco, Fire in the Gates of Hell


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Croft's choice of signature often confuses me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- The cool part of the New Breed are in my sig


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He says that all server power will be going towards this forum so we'll see what happens. Should be interesting although I agree that guests should be turned off for tonight only, forcing them to join and possibly buying memberships.


Will all the server power be able to fight against The Running Powerslam?!!!


Lady Croft said:


> *K2, I notice your points are down to almost zero.. You have alot bet on Mania? If so, who are you betting on?*


I bet 66000 points on MVP winning the US Title. Not only because its a good choice, but because I can get alot of points back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Less than an hour till the greatest disappointment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Less than an hour till the greatest disappointment.


I just bought it:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm trying not to get too excited, and failing miserably.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhBRnfItS_U
> 
> Bischoff's reaction when Luger gives Goldberg the Torture Rack is legendary:lmao


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Will all the server power be able to fight against The Running Powerslam?!!!
> 
> I bet 66000 points on MVP winning the US Title. Not only because its a good choice, but because I can get alot of points back.


I doubt the servers can handle a WM RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!

All the favorite bets cause you to lose points, that kinda sucks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I still can't order it till extreme snowboard accidents uncut ends :no:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I doubt the servers can handle a WM RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!
> 
> *All the favorite bets cause you to lose points, that kinda sucks*.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Fuck I forgot to put on my WM bets.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I doubt the servers can handle a WM RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!
> 
> All the favorite bets cause you to lose points, that kinda sucks.


Benoit is the favorite by submission.:hb:

I hope this doesnt turn out like last time when I lost all 77000 of my points.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Listening to the Make It Rain remix.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - I don't even remember what I bet on. I've probably changed my mind since then anyway. Anything I get will be a nice surprise.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I remember X/L/AJ beat about 300,000 on Carlito at NYR and lost


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


>


It works like this right?

Say Benoit is a 1/3 favorite so if you bet 21 points, you only get 6.9 points back.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


>


If you bet on Lashley for example, who's odds of winning are 1/3, meaning that if you bet on him and he wins, you only get 1/3 of what you bet.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^if Lashley is 1/2 and you bet 10,000 you get the 10,000 back and 5000


AMP said:


> All the favorite bets cause you to lose points, that kinda sucks.


No. You get what you bet back and then whatever the ratio is.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I remember DavidEFC betting 227,000 points on Jerry Lynn and losing.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> If you bet on Lashley for example, who's odds of winning are 1/3, meaning that if you bet on him and he wins, you only get 1/3 of what you bet.


Plus your original bet back. So if I bet 30,000 on Lashley, I get back 40,000.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> No. You get what you bet back and then whatever the ratio is.


Oh for real? Damn, then I should bet more. I just thought you got your ratio back.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Either way, your making points if you win, whether its the favorite or not


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Plus your original bet back. So if I bet 30,000 on Lashley, I get back 40,000.


Really? I should have learned that earlier. I would have bet all my points on Lashley.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sparki said:


> Croft's choice of signature often confuses me.


*What confuses ya about it? Just because I'm female doesn't mean I can't admire beauty.  Plus she's a wrestler *former wrestler**


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I would bet on TNA PPVs but you never know with Russo.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

:agree:

You people need to gamble more 

Truth: 45 mins till I dont get to watch WM


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I would bet on TNA PPVs but you never know with Russo.


We should do something with vBookie where we bet what the next Russo swerve is going to be.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I would bet on TNA PPVs but you never know with Russo.


J_meRCe bet 80,000 on Destination X and lost every match he bet on


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ROFLMFAO at people thinking you lose money if the guy you bet on wins.



Don't go to Vegas anytime soon


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> :agree:
> 
> You people need to gamble more
> 
> Truth: 45 mins till I dont get to watch WM


I seriously wish I would have know this because I would have been betting since the start 

I think there's at least one predictable match at Lockdown.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> ROFLMFAO at people thinking you lose money if the guy you bet on wins.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't go to Vegas anytime soon


Hush. Only Vegas game I play is Poker and there's no odds with that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> J_meRCe bet 80,000 on Destination X and lost every match he bet on


*At least it wasn't predictable *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *At least it wasn't predictable *


Well he figured the guy getting his ass kicked in the feud would finally win, but with Russo booking that doesnt happen. He was pissed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hush. Only Vegas game I play is Poker and there's no odds with that.


:flip


Nice gif


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :flip
> 
> 
> Nice gif


It is isn't it? Holt made it


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

> •° Matt Loves Emma - Lou °• says:
> Quote me on this il leave WF for 3 months if one of the Hardyz win


What I said to Miz, Gonna stick by it too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I may stay on here for WM if the thread isnt too crowded


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Well he figured the guy getting his ass kicked in the feud would finally win, but with *Russo booking *that doesnt happen. He was pissed


:lmao :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hush. Only Vegas game I play is Poker and there's no odds with that.












These men beg to differ 

Edit:



> What I said to Miz, Gonna stick by it too.


Pfft, at least have something that might potentially happen.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> What I said to Miz, Gonna stick by it too.


Im rooting for Jeff to win now


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> These men beg to differ
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


I've never seen that movie


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I've never seen that movie


You should look it up actually, really great movie. Hoffman is impeccable, and it's Cruise's second best ever performance.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

There's no chance in hell the Hardy's would win anyway:no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> You should look it up actually, really great movie. Hoffman is impeccable, and it's Cruise's second best ever performance.


Small plot description please? I might see this


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> There's no chance in hell the Hardy's would win anyway:no:


Booker and Finlay have better chances than the Hardys do.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> There's no chance in hell the Hardy's would win anyway:no:


Thats what I hope.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> You should look it up actually, really great movie. Hoffman is impeccable, and it's Cruise's second best ever performance.


I've heard nothing but good things about it but for some reason I just never bothered to watch it. Maybe I'll check it out this coming week since I don't have much to do as far as classes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jeff hardy iz mr money in da bank!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about it but for some reason I just never bothered to watch it. Maybe I'll check it out this coming week since I don't have much to do as far as classes.


You could buy it on Amazon for about 7 bucks used 

http://www.amazon.com/Rain-Man-Tom-Cruise/dp/0792833260/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2/002-5183485-7236801?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1175466462&sr=1-2


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

People who haven't seen Rain Man are dead to me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> You could buy it on Amazon for about 7 bucks used
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rain-Man-Tom-Cruise/dp/0792833260/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2/002-5183485-7236801?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1175466462&sr=1-2


Or I could rent it for about 3 and have it right away


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Or I could rent it for about 3 and have it right away


Well I guess you could :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Really pumped for Mania, I now have like 10 streams and I'm just praying one of them will work when the show starts.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

15 mins till I order Mania.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: OMFGZ HALF AN HOUR!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The gifted Todd Grisham and his impeccable mic skills just appearned on my TV


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I love Wrestlemania. It makes me feel like a mark again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3864635-post1444.html

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I love Wrestlemania. It makes me feel like a mark again.


:agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> Small plot description please? I might see this


It's pretty much about a guy (Cruise) who upon his fathers death finds out that his father left his fortune to Cruise's institutionalized brother whom he didn't even know existed (Hoffman). It's a story of the relationship the two develop. Hoffman's character is a genius, and can do unbelievable mathamatical problems in his head. His ability's also include card counting, which is where my comment to Amp came in


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching the greatest WM match of all time to lead in to this one .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I love Wrestlemania. It makes me feel like a mark again.


It's about the only day that makes me feel like that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> It's pretty much about a guy (Cruise) who upon his fathers death finds out that his father left his fortune to Cruise's institutionalized brother whom he didn't even know existed (Hoffman). It's a story of the relationship the two develop. Hoffman's character is a genius, and can do unbelievable mathamatical problems in his head. His ability's also include card counting, which is where my comment to Amp came in


Sounds like a movie I'd enjoy. I might buy it or rent it next week


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3864635-post1444.html
> 
> :lmao


Did he just say SummerSlam 99 was better than 98?

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's about the only day that makes me feel like that.


It's a feeling the in 1000000000000000000000000 years TNA could never create and that WCW or ECW or any other promotion was never able to create.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Everything else on TV looks like shit when you are waiting for WrestleMania.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- Watching the greatest WM match of all time to lead in to this one .


Where did you find the Koko B. Ware vs. Brooklyn Brawler dark match from before the WM 7 PPV?

*Truth:* Whoa oh oh, whoa oh oh, Wrestlemania! Fightin' to survive!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- Watching the greatest WM match of all time to lead in to this one .


If you're not talking about Bret/Austin, you're dead to me.




> Did he just say SummerSlam 99 was better than 98?


Yeah:lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I'm off anyways.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> If you're not talking about Bret/Austin, you're dead to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in fact, talking about Bret/Austin.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Rain Man = one of the best movies ever


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Everything else on TV looks like shit when you are waiting for WrestleMania.


Right now it pretty much is anyway, even without WM


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I am in fact, talking about Bret/Austin.


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm off to order Mania. Bye


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Summerslam 99 did have one of the most shocking endings to a PPV ever. I remember when it happened.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Rain Man = one of the best movies ever


Here here.

Truth: I might see if there's a stream for the first bit of WM.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Summerslam 99 did have one of the most shocking endings to a PPV ever. I remember when it happened.





> Triple Threat Match for the WWF Championship
> Mankind vs. Triple H vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin (6/10)
> One of the worst main events I've seen. Basically no actual wrestling at all. Just 20 minutes or so of punching and kicking. All we really get are a series of stunners, a pedigree, a double mandible claw, and a double arm DDT. This match would have been better if it were just Austin and HHH. The ending wasn't all that great either. Lackluster Main event.


Some persons review from Amazon


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Brye said:


> Right now it pretty much is anyway, even without WM


Yeah, I guess you're right. I really would like to ritualistically kill every 'character' on Grey's Anatomy. How is that shit the most watched show in the States?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Some persons review from Amazon


It was far better then that and NO ONE thought Foley was going to win.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Summerslam 99 did have one of the most shocking endings to a PPV ever. I remember when it happened.


Mankind winning, or Austin getting the shit kicked out of him?

Edit - o


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right. I really would like to ritualistically kill every 'character' on Grey's Anatomy. How is that shit the most watched show in the States?


I have no clue. its more of the doctors havin sex than doing actual work


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Mankind winning, or Austin getting the shit kicked out of him?


Mankind winning. Everyone assumed Triple H was going to win or Austin wasn't going to put him over.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> It was far better then that and NO ONE thought Foley was going to win.


seriously.

*Truth:* Watching Mania on a computer screen = lame  

Got RBD her eigth bar


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

15 fucking minutes, man!

<3 u Mac!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jesse Ventura as referee = ratings.



Hopefully that match is on the Austin DVD.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: RaS is mighty.

Truth: The site is beginning to gayify


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^np Rebel 

Making more gifs :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'll be makin gifs from Armageddon 06 once I get it in the mail


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to time how long it takes Taker to get to the ring tonight. It's going to be at least 3 minutes without some kind of assistance.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll be back in 4 hours.


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I'm going to time how long it takes Taker to get to the ring tonight. It's going to be at least 3 minutes without some kind of assistance.


It'll probably be about 6 or 7 minutes

Hey Jason, sup?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm getting a black screen on my TV! :shocked:

Please work WM. Please.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching the preshow with my favorite announcer.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't get my usertitle.

someone give me a cool one


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Especially if his minions set themselves on fire like @ WMXX :lmao

Who's gonna stick around?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rit off to watch WM. bibi


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I'm getting a black screen on my TV! :shocked:
> 
> Please work WM. Please.


Try turning it on


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Especially if his minions set themselves on fire like @ WMXX :lmao
> 
> Who's gonna stick around?


I'll be on for a while


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Brye.  Yeah, you might be right. Every wrestler will take a long time getting there.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Brye said:


> Try turning it on


:side:

I'm going to try and sort it.

Bye everyone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ See ya RaS



ADR LaVey said:


> Hey Brye.  Yeah, you might be right. Every wrestler will take a long time getting there.


King Bookahs enterance better not take long tonight either


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Watching the pre-show. Carlito just used the middle rope.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I started today with 2 Raws, 2 ECWs and 2 SDs to watch in order to be caught up in time for Mania and somehow I managed to cram it in the last few hours.

I've never paid for a PPV before but I did tonight at the last minute and now I'm hyped.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I started today with 2 Raws, 2 ECWs and 2 SDs to watch in order to be caught up in time for Mania and somehow I managed to cram it in the last few hours.
> 
> I've never paid for a PPV before but I did tonight at the last minute and now I'm hyped.


So I see your caught up


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: None of my streams workin'


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: The pre-show has started  It isn't on my Virgin channel yet! I want to be able to take my laptop down to post while I watch but technology will not allow this.

EDIT:
Yup, I caught up 

Skipping all the Ashley segments saved me about an hour 

Just kidding 

Enjoy the show everyone!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao Enjoy the show Mike 



MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: None of my streams workin'


Buy it the old fashioned way


----------



## Pitbulls (Jul 14, 2006)

Nickster said:


> Truth - Watching the pre-show. Carlito just used the middle rope.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh well. Vodka in one hand, popcorn in the other. Time to get settled down. Enjoy the night guys and see you in 4 - 5 hours. Peace.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - They have plugged the fuck out of the Hair v Hair match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Looks like its just gonna be me here :$


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Bye Brye-anna.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Bye Brye-anna.


You son of a...............................See ya


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm here. It's fucking on, dude!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hell yeah, its on!!!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

<3 to you all. Enjoy the show.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm here...come on stream!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I'm here...come on stream!!!


Streams suck . Thats usually why I buy mine


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

"Welcome to WrestleMania!"

I fucking love that line.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

OH SHIT!

The stage looks well, amazing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> OH SHIT!
> 
> The stage looks well, amazing.


I know, I love it


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Fuck the stage looks great.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Aretha's lookin hot yo.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Same can't be said about Aretha.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Aretha looks like Goldusts mother.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Hah, Lashley's voice reminds me of Chyna's :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* Aretha looks like Goldusts mother.


:lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I thought she wasn't wearing pants for a second.

<_<


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Mark out for the mini SCSA and Lashley. So funny.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: No Mania for me this year


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: No Mania for me this year


Dat sucks man


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Holy shit! That's some fucking pyro!


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

wow, that was a nice pyro display


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Apparently WWE is counting on the crowd " Heavily" Booing Cena.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I got a good stream, 'chea.

Watch until baseball comes on...then maybe the main event.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice Pyro!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I have Mania now, just no sound


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Forgot Baseball was on  Looks like Im missing the Mets


Edit-OH shit, MITB!!!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

MITB!


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

MITB to start the show...wow


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

RACISM! WHY ARE THE ROPES WHITE AND NOT BLACK! RACISMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao

Jeffs looking Trollish


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

OMG JEFF HARDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i would mark out if both vince and trump got there head's shaved by stone cold.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I love it when King Booker comes out and Lillian announces that he is from Houston, Texas.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This stage = greatness


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Sharmell's outfit > all.

The crowd seems a little dead.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Here comes my favorite, CM Punk!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

None of my streams work. :cuss:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> None of my streams work. :cuss:


that sucks


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Too bad Pyro isn't on to mark out or freak out live.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

When the wreslters come out, you really see how huge that set is


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Now heres Matt"The only reason I liked him was because he was with Ashley"Hardy


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Watching Wrestlemania with Pyro would be hilarious.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I always knew Vince was racist. I bet the black guys lose tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I always knew Vince was racist. I bet the black guys lose tonight.


Theres a 359% chance Lashley is winning


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Edge's tights > Sharmell's outfit.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I bet the black guy loses to the vanilla midget.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Too bad Pyro isn't on to mark out or freak out live.


16 bucks well worth it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i wish i had a ppv stream.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn the 600 year old did a nice spot


----------



## Pitbulls (Jul 14, 2006)

None of my streams work:sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Finlay is like a Cruiserweight


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao The step ladder


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lmao at Booker!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

This sucks none of my streams work:sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I want Punk to win still


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I reckon this match is 1st because the winner will cash it in tonight


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Metalic said:


> This sucks none of my streams work:sad:


Be legal, buy the PPV , support WWE


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Spinaroonie!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Either Hardy better go through a table.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

oh Shit, the Mercury death ladder move


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Be legal, buy the PPV , support WWE


 I was going to but the WWE Anthology was looking at me.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Kennedy is going to win. The omen is there. He has defeated 7 different World Champions and there is 7 men to beat tonight.

Yay for drink bringing the worst out of me :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Why are the Hardyz winning?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Are all three commentary teams calling this one?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Why are the Hardyz winning?


maybe they are at first, but lose in the end.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Edge's tights look awesome.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope to god Kennedy and HBK win tonight but Cena is going to win:no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That spear was sick!


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice spear spot by Edge


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

What the hell is Jeff doing

edit - jesus christ that was sick


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OH MY GOD THIS COULD BE INSANE

Hh fucking broke the ladder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

FUCK!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

OH MY GOOOODDDDD!!!!! JEFF HARDY!!!!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

How are the crowd reacting?

Edit:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

They're dead.

lol, not directed towards Monty's post. Directed at the spot.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Guys, i think these 2 are seriously hurt. The crowd just went dead.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Shit theyre hurt


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Matt should have flipped his brother the bird and won the damn match!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Ortons RKO on Finlay looked like a stunner.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Edge didnt and hasnt moved really at all. SHIT!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jeff Hardy should stop trying to kill himself.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Edge didnt and hasnt moved really at all. SHIT!


This isnt good


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Super RKO, nice


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RRRRKKKKKOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Jeff Hardy should stop trying to kill himself.


Yeah, because he's now killing others.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I really didn't see how that leg drop through the ladder could end in anything but them being injured.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

It might be a work.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Edge is already hurt and needs surgery, they'll just use that spot to take him off TV.


----------



## Pitbulls (Jul 14, 2006)

can someone tell me who's winning


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> It might be a work.


That seriously was not a work. You could see by the fans and Matts reaction it wasnt. The crowd went dead, completly. They knew something was wrong.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I have around 12 streams, none of which are working.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Kennedy has taken the least punishment so far.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> It might be a work.


I think it may be. If Edge was really hurt, I don't they would wheel him up the ramp, they'd stay go along the ramp. Maybe he'll come in late and snake the win


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hopefully this will get Jeff Hardy fired. 

I still think it's a work. Flair did the same thing last year.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I know it probably wasn't, but with all the rumors going on that Edge wasn't going to work Mania because of the jaw injury, it just seemed a little convienient.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

GO HORNSWOGGLE GO!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I have to get a GIF of Hornswoggle being dropped of the ladder.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol, Pyro must be crying.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Kennedy killed the Bastard! Punk killed the ladder!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

i was watching poolgod's stream but he cut it off when everyone was talking


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

lol at the ref putting the ladder in the ring.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Punks reminds me of Shane Douglas with that ring gear.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> GO HORNSWOGGLE GO!


:lmao

That there is a quality post among serious discussion about Edge's health


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - KENNEDY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

What a weak ending.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wish Pyro was on right now.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

That...wasn't as good as I was expecting.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Not watching Mania currently. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Well Kennedy won


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That was just what I expected it to be. A decent spotfest where Jeff Hardy tried to kill himself.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

weeeeeeey.
Still cant get a stream to work


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Shit, what happened?

Join the crew Tom 

Tell me if you get something working, ill do the same.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The crowd love Kennedy. SD is lacking top faces at the moment. Kennedy could be a good face.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I bet Pyro will have a GIF of Kennedy getting the breifcase by the end of today.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Gord is gonna be marking out so much right now


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Enjoyable ending?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ron Simmons review of The Condemned was the moment of the night.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

CRO said:


> Shit, what happened?


Jeff tried to kill Edge because he banged Lita and Jeff wished he got there befoe him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If Kennedy is over as a heel then keep him as a heel. I hate it when they think they have to turn the next popular heel into a face... *


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

What spots did Jeff Hardy do?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

CRO said:


> Shit, what happened?
> 
> Join the crew Tom
> 
> Tell me if you get something working, ill do the same.


 

O well, ill keep trying, i dont think dave is having much luck either. Dave dont you have work tomorrow?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Enjoyable ending?


Horrible ending. No drama or anything.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a bad feeling Kennedy will cash in the contract tonight.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth- NTL are a bunch of fucking ****s.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> What spots did Jeff Hardy do?


A "This is for you Matt" spot where he killed Edge.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *If Kennedy is over as a heel then keep him as a heel. I hate it when they think they have to turn the next popular heel into a face... *


Thoroughly agreed.



> Truth- NTL are a bunch of fucking ****s


This makes me glad I didn't order it :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> What spots did Jeff Hardy do?


He got the insanely high ladder and set it up in the ring. He then got another ladder and layed it on the ring apron and the barricade and put Edge on it and jumped off the tall one onto Edge.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Bathroom Break.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Vince Russo Moment Of The Week: A CAGE MATCH ON IMPACT JUST WEEKS BEFORE AN ALL CAGE PPV!!!!!! :lmao nice one AMP

Truth; i fuckin hate streams.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Explain AMP.

Edit: nvm.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh god, Khali Vs Kane :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> A "This is for you Matt" spot where he killed Edge.


:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope Khali gives Lillians' knee the CHOP OF DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Khali Kane? Go PTK go!



> He got the insanely high ladder and set it up in the ring. He then got another ladder and layed it on the ring apron and the barricade and put Edge on it and jumped off the tall one onto Edge.


Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> He got the insanely high ladder and set it up in the ring. He then got another ladder and layed it on the ring apron and the barricade and put Edge on it and jumped off the tall one onto Edge.


Woah. Did he just do like a body splash?

That sounds pretty rough.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Logging off. Later and enjoy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This match will be *****.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Thoroughly agreed.


*The wise do, my friend, the wise do. 

Turning Carlito face really done wonders for him. *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Woah. Did he just go like a body splash?
> 
> That sounds pretty rough.


Leg drop. The ladder broke in half like a table.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Where is Kane's hook? He better murder Khali.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *The wise do, my friend, the wise do.
> 
> Turning Carlito face really done wonders for him. *


yeah it has for carlito.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hope Kane uses the sodomy hook.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Servers held up longer than I expected.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Gay WF

Is Khali carrying Kane to a decent match? Coz someone has to carry someone, and Kane sure as hell aint never carried anyone in his life. Even when he single handedly tried to win the tag titles on Raw, his absent partner was carrying him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Gay WF
> 
> Is Khali carrying Kane to a decent match? Coz someone has to carry someone, and Kane sure as hell aint never carried anyone in his life. Even when he single handedly tried to win the tag titles on Raw, his absent partner was carrying him.


KANE JUST BODYSLAMMED KAHLI!

IT'S LIKE WRESTLEMANIA 3 ALL OVER AGAIN!

FEEL THE ELECTRICITY!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

What utter shit!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Khali wins.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> What utter shit!


It was short though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Over at last.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sounds like a ********** match.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Ha, seriously? That's the most impressive thing Kane has ever done, apart from the Kanearoonie.

Khali wins? I'm 2 for 2.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Why is everyone doing "vote who will win now?" It started at UFC 66, then TNA did now, now WWE is doing it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Benoit and MVP need to go next.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dinsmore!

I mean....er


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Kane just completly jobbed. They didn't even bother making him look like somewhat of a threat.

Cryme Tyme!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

who won MITB match?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> who won MITB match?


Kennedy.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How's the crowd? Electric?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Fuck Brooke is hot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just got back from eating Dinner. I just read that Kennedy won MITB.

This pleases me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I just marked out. IR Fuckin S


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This is the most random assembly of people ever.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Simmons saved that segment. The crowd's been pretty lame so far.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> I just marked out. IR Fuckin S


 



> This is the most random assembly of people ever.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just won points because kennedy won MITB


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

One two you hear the clock tickin...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

IRS is my favorite legend ever


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

MVP and.....cheerleaders


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Did i just see Brutus?

OMG, a black guy wearing red.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> This is the most random assembly of people ever.


Did Tatanka run across the screen or was that just me?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL, Divas, Eugene, Simmons, Dusty and Cryme Tyme :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I wish Wrestling Edge would put up an update.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MVP brought his own cheerleaders.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> LOL, Divas, Eugene, Simmons, Dusty and Cryme Tyme :lmao


IRS


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I really hope the crowd is alive for the ME. Like last years with HHH/Cena. That was great.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The posts above me make me very, very happy. Dusty? IRS? Brutus? Tatanka? Simmons?



MVP Benoit? I'm about to go 3 for 3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im 2-0 so far


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The posts above me make me very, very happy. Dusty? IRS? Brutus? Tatanka? Simmons?
> 
> 
> 
> MVP Benoit? I'm about to go 3 for 3


They had a dance party with Eugene, Cryme Time, Mae Young, and Moolah.


I'm not even joking.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MVP better win this match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> They had a dance party with Eugene, Cryme Time, Mae Young, and Moolah.
> 
> 
> I'm not even joking.


And Dusty, Jimmy Hart, IRS and many many others


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> They had a dance party with Eugene, Cryme Time, Mae Young, and Moolah.
> 
> 
> I'm not even joking.






> And Dusty, *Jimmy Hart*, IRS and many many others


HAHAHA


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Found a sound link.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

This crowd sucks.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> This crowd sucks.


4reel?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> This crowd sucks.


The HOF crowd was awesome. What the hell happened?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> 4reel?


yes


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> 4reel?


They been dead the whole show so far nearly.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> They been dead the whole show so far nearly.


ppv killer, if there not in it. did MVP win?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

They better come alive for the 2 main events.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Benoit tried to break the submission by getting the crowd into it and they stayed silent.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> They better come alive for the 2 main events.


You guys will all hear me marking out if Ashley wins. I'll be louder that this crowd


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

They seem to be warming up a little. Benoit pretty much got the biggest reaction so far.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WTF? He retained???


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> You guys will all hear me marking out if Ashley wins. I'll be louder that this crowd


i know you love her. ^^^^^ if benoit retained i lost points .


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ummm....lol?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: My stream buffers every 5 seconds :$]

Plus it seems to be a few minutes behind.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Benoit wins!


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

The finishes seem weak tonight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That was a good match but the ending was really sudden.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Ummm....lol?


What's up with these heatless endings?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> The finishes seem weak tonight


Thats what I've been thinking


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WTF? I'm not upset that Benoit retained, but that match was too short.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Benoit won!? WTF? Wha....why? How?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Vampire races to Wrestlemania glory next I predict.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Headliner say bye to your points...


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Benoit won!? WTF? Wha....why? How?


this shows never bet against benoit. ^^^^^ my points too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Vince McMahon booked the matches, Vince Russo booked the endings.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WTF? The Boogyman


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

hahahaha, Trump blowing off Boogeyman


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Trump.....Boogeyman


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Never in 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 years did I ever think I would see Donald Trump and The Bogeyman do a skit together.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was kinda funny


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> this shows never bet against benoit. ^^^^^ my points too.


I didn't really have that many on him (I dont think), but...I really, really expected MVP to win. He needed it.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

3 matches down and only 1 hour 10 gone. At this rate, Melina/Ashley is gonna go 20 minutes.

Trump asked Boogeyman to get him a sandwich :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

There's 5 matches left, and 3 hours to fill. I think Ashley/Melina and Originals/New Breed will be pretty short, too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> There's 5 matches left, and 3 hours to fill. I think Ashley/Melina and Originals/New Breed will be pretty short, too.


GIVE SHAWN MICHAELS AN HOUR!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Everybody at that HOF ceremony knew just how special it was......... except for Shatner.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Umm, my audio is pretty far behind, but did Benoit win with the headbutt?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> GIVE SHAWN MICHAELS AN HOUR!!!!!


At the rate it's going at, it's possible.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

80103 fans :shocked:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Everybody at that HOF ceremony knew just how special it was......... except for Shatner.


Yeah, I read that Shatner just read from a sheet of paper and had no clue what was going on.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

80, 103 - thats alot of people


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

80,000 attendance. Fuck that may be the WWE record.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

wow, 80,000 people.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I didn't really have that many on him (I dont think), but...I really, really expected MVP to win. He needed it.


i know, maybe MVP will go over in the next sd ppv. but i thought he was going to lose to MVP.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

80,103. Not bad.

The Fink!

I'm really sensing some kind of swerve at the end of this now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> 80,000 attendance. Fuck that may be the WWE record.


You would think with 80,000 people some one would garner a reaction.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That's damn close to the all time WWE record. Summerslam 92 was like 82,000.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> 80,000 attendance. Fuck that may be the WWE record.


That is the record I'm quite sure.

Edit: Oh ^^^


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Haha, that's awesome. On Wrestling Edge, they only have one update for Kane/Khali. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> 80,103. Not bad.
> 
> The Fink!
> 
> *I'm really sensing some kind of swerve at the end of this now*.


im hoping


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

SCORE i got a decent stream with sound. YAY


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You would think with 80,000 people some one would garner a reaction.


The size of the crowd doesn't make them a good crowd.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hall of Fame again, uggghhh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im loving this stage


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WTF? Tista vs Taker now!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Taker vs. Batista next? Wow


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

This show is going damn quickly. They better not do a D2D on us.

Batista/Taker's on _NOW_?!

Swerve, Swerve, Swerve!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Vampire > Batista apparently :lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Why is Taker/Batista now?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow. The match order seems....off.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

the world title goes on before the womens title...wow


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

World Heavyweight title match now?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Taker.....Batista??????


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Are you serious?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, I think this match will be given 20-30 minutes.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiit, I think we missed two hours.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im lost, someone explain it to me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Batista can still steal the show like Savage/Steamboat :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Are you serious?


Dead serious


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The Vampire > Batista apparently :lmao


I believe it.

I think Kennedy will cash the contract in tonight with the way things are going. I hope he does and losses, that would be awesome.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Taker should have a sweet looking entrance


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't see a problem with this match order. They did the same thing with Flair/Savage at WM 8 and it didn't hurt the PPV at all.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

WTF!?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Batista can still steal the show like Savage/Steamboat :lmao


:lmao:

Apparently, Divas, ECW >>>>>> Taker/Batista.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I'll agree ECW/Divas > Batista

Teddy Long?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I believe it.
> 
> I think Kennedy will cash the contract in tonight with the way things are going. I hope he does and losses, that would be awesome.


This is now quite likely, looking at the time.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The world title though is one of the two main events of the entire show. It _should_ be the second last match of the night.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I always hate it when the champion comes out first. Never made sense to me.

Batista is going to wear himself out before he even gets to the ring.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Divas always go on before one of the title matches.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

By the end of tonight, Kennedy will be World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I call shenanigans! 

Is this show is Canada, cause it sure feels like Bizarro World.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth -Batista looks pissed off...He is loosing :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The Divas always go on before one of the title matches.


Yeah, but the Vampire and the Teacher?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My good stream cut out on me. The guy disabled guest viewing. :cuss:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Tista out first....as the 4th match...getting boooed. 

ha HA

Edit: That sounded like some fucking awesome pyro


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, but the Vampire and the Teacher?


Skinner went on after Ric Flair's title defense at WM 8. :no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> My good stream cut out on me. The guy disabled guest viewing. :cuss:


that sucks


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Tista out first....as the 4th match...getting boooed.
> 
> ha HA


:lmao this is good stuff


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Flame weilding minions!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I always hate it when the champion comes out first. Never made sense to me.
> 
> Batista is going to wear himself out before he even gets to the ring.


Undertaker always comes out last. His political power is far more subtle than other top guys. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You know it's wrestlemania when he breaks out the druids.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Taker looked cool walking infront of the light


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

On a side note, it's snowing here.  Strange, seeing as it was sunny this morning.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Teddy Long should quit being GM and become a ring announcer.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Vince McMahon payed more for this entrance then he did for WCW.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao

I really got no interest in this match at all


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> You know it's wrestlemania when he breaks out the druids.


That, or he's going to explode the ring :side:

Predictions...Tista full blown heel turn?

Edit:



> I'm pretty sure Vince McMahon payed more for this entrance then he did for WCW.


I MUST see this :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Undertaker always comes out last. His political power is far more subtle than other top guys. :$


That's lame though.

Teddy Long sucked at introducing Taker. No passion or anything. They should get Buffer to do WM introductions.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Praying for a Tista win. Bitchfest galore.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> That, or he's going to explode the ring :side:
> 
> Predictions...Tista full blown heel turn?


I predict that Undertaker get sick of Batista and tombstones him for real.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Why is Teddy Long announcing????


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Why is Teddy Long announcing????


I don't have a clue


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's lame though.
> 
> Teddy Long sucked at introducing Taker. No passion or anything. They should get Buffer to do WM introductions.


Bruce, or the other Buffer that no one cares about?

I kid, I kid. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Attacking before the bell is heel trait #1.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Why is Teddy Long announcing????


There's fuck all else he can do for a pay cheque


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Bruce, or the other Buffer that no one cares about?
> 
> I kid, I kid. :side:


Doesn't matter to me. Anyone would be better than Teddy Long. He sucked.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Where the fuck was The Fink?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Where the fuck was The Fink?


He introduced the hall of fame and WWE has a policy where you can't introduce two things in a row.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

sounds like the crowd woke up a bit for this match


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They're doing the boo yay punch thing.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

JBL acknowedging the fans booing Tista gets the thumbs up from me. No ignoring it, he makes it part of the match. The sign of a good commentator :agree:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Finally. Only an hour and a half too late, Detroit.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He introduced the hall of fame and WWE has a policy where you can't introduce two things in a row.


:bs: 

Did they do the whole "ref check for foreign objects" routine at the beginning of the match?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> JBL acknowedging the fans booing Tista gets the thumbs up from me. No ignoring it, he makes it part of the match. The sign of a good commentator :agree:


:agree: 

mr.monty is you're IQ over 160? i think it is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HAHA They hate Batista.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> :agree:
> 
> mr.monty is you're IQ over 160? i think it is.


Why thank you Jeff. Yes, it is


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> :bs:
> 
> Did they do the whole "ref check for foreign objects" routine at the beginning of the match?


Nah, this match isn't important enough for that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That reminds me of Ground Zero.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, this match isn't important enough for that.


Haha, damn.

Well atleast the fans seem more alive, since they're doing the whole boo yay thing.

I can't wait to see how they react for HBK/Cena.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> That reminds me of Ground Zero.


Underrated HBK/Taker match right there. Everyone remembers HIAC and forgets about that one. Much like Austin/Hart from SS.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, this match isn't important enough for that.


Shittin' on SmackDown!. Shocking...

At this rate, they gotta give Michaels and Cena some serious time.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Why thank you Jeff. Yes, it is


you need to take a IQ test, you're will atleast get 180 for sure. you're one of the smartest people i ever met here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Underrated HBK/Taker match right there. Everyone remembers HIAC and forgets about that one. Much like Austin/Hart from SS.


True Dat. It had a crappy finish though.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm hoping the fact that they had this match before the Women's Match, even if they are planning a MITB swerve at the end, mean's that something big's going to happen. Like, say, I don't know...a Trish appearance?

Yeah, I'm still hoping.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Hows the match in ring so far?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Hows the match in ring so far?


Not much of it has been in the ring lol.

It's been a decent brawl so far.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Hows the match in ring so far?


Meh, mainly punching on the outside.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> True Dat. It had a crappy finish though.


Yeah, still solid overall though. Maybe I'll rewatch it tomorrow.

To Mac, I'm not shittin on SD, WWE is.

Batista hit a....running powerslam


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RUNNING POWERSLAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

Batista went up a billion cool points there.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

It's just been a brawl, nothing too spectacular, but not awful.

Batista just did a running powerslam through a table. Hey, that's Lashley's move son!

The crowd are shitting all over Big Dave. :lmao


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Not bad. Nice table spot.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I will be watching this event.













Once it comes out on DVD in like, a month. :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Running powerslam through a table? HAHAHAHA

This increases Taker's chance of winning.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Batista kicked out of the Last Ride. And a chokeslam. :no:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Running powerslam through a table? HAHAHAHA
> 
> *This increases Taker's chance of winning.*


:agree:  thats what i thought.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Batista kicked out of the Last Ride. And a chokeslam.


No way.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Taker kicks out of the Batista Bomb.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Batista is superman.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Taker wins!!!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - YEAH!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> No way.


No fucking way.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

15-0, fuck yeah!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Taker wins.

Better match than I expected but nothing to write home about. Pretty entertaining though.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

YESSSSS TAKER LIVES


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I need to watch it again but I think that was one of the better matches Batista has ever wrestled.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Woah?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

ah fuck my stream wud die just before the end.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Undertaker as champ I think will be pretty cool.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Taker wins


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Damn. All these false finishes sound excellent.

I'm off to bed. Woooo Taker!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Damn. All these false finishes sound excellent.
> 
> I'm off to bed. Woooo Taker!!!



good night mr.monty


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

So now we wait another year until the "will takers streak end" threads start again


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

TAKER!

Geez, Batista had me scared during that match, I thought he might actually win. Great match based on entertainment value IMO, maybe not a technical classsic but a decnt, fun brawl which made me mark out.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

4 matches left, to take up a little over 2 hours.

Hrmm..


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

cya dave


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If you combine Taker's entrance and celebration, it was probably longer than the match.

Yeah WCW, it was easily Batista's best match since working with Trips.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WTF Kennedy won but I didn't get my points?!?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Vince! Steph! I mark for Nipple H!!!

We've got a baby's eye view of Vince. It's disturbing to say the least.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Vince sure knows how to talk to babies


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

EG said:


> WTF Kennedy won but I didn't get my points?!?


i think you have to wait until tomarrow.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THE VAMPIRE
IS 
WRESTLEMANIA​


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

EG said:


> WTF Kennedy won but I didn't get my points?!?


Payouts are after the event is over.

Why was there a camera in the crib?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Payouts are after the event is over.
> 
> Why was there a camera in the crib?


Oh. My bad then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They played the ECW theme song. That makes this night complete.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

The Vampire! The Teacher! The Elijah Experience! The POUUUUNNNCEEEE!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That's three people that have done top rope moves that I didn't expect.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* goin to bed can't be assed with hassely streams anymore, everyone enjoy the rest of mania.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Later Tom

Sabu=Carlito using the middle rope


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sabu botch anything yet?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Sabu botch anything yet?


Not yet, but expect it


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> *Truth;* goin to bed can't be assed with hassely streams anymore, everyone enjoy the rest of mania.


I'm right behind ya buddy, none of them are working for me either .


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

The Vampire couldn't even tag out right. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

THE TEACHER LOST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Shit, They lost!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

The Originals won!

2 hours left. This can't be right.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HBK/Cena and The hair match are going to go a long time.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: good thing i didn't bet on the new breed.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mine as well turn Cena/HBK into an ironman match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone else still enjoying the show?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm sort of thinking Kennedy may cash in.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> HBK/Cena and The hair match are going to go a long time.


No way, Ashley/Melina will get at least 20 minutes.

All Raw matches are left, go figure.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Anyone else still enjoying the show?


Im' not, thats for got damn motherfucking sure. Guess why, go on guess, you may be right


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Im' not, thats for got damn motherfucking sure. Guess why, go on guess, you may be right


MVP lost to a headbutt?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MVP lost?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Im' not, thats for got damn motherfucking sure. Guess why, go on guess, you may be right


MVP lost? i think


----------



## Pitbulls (Jul 14, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Im' not, thats for got damn motherfucking sure. Guess why, go on guess, you may be right


cause all the matches so far sucked?

except for MITB


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I really don't know what to think of the show so far. It's been very oddly executed. I'll have to wait until after the show and take some time to process everything, but right now, I'm not really enjoying this a whole lot.

Don't be surprised if Vince's takes an hour for himself.

The Women's Match is gonna go some. Hopefully the Lumberjills get really involved. Please, please say there's going to be a Trish run-in!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I enjoyed Tista vs Taker


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMP, pitch me some ideas for a UFC banner.

Miz is making me one, but I have no clue who to ask for.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> I really don't know what to think of the show so far. It's been very oddly executed so far. I'll have to wait until after the show a process everything, but right now, I'm not really enjoying this a lot.
> 
> Don't be surprised if Vince's takes an hour for himself.


Ditto. The two main matches could save it though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That's quite the contraption.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> AMP, pitch me some ideas for a UFC banner.
> 
> Miz is making me one, but I have no clue who to ask for.


There's only one man to ask for. Randy Couture.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince once again pulls out the best McMahon walk ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

lol at the "This Is Stupid" sign right behind Vince as he got on the moving barber shop.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> lol at the "This Is Stupid" sign right behind Vince as he got on the moving barber shop.


:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Im' not, thats for got damn motherfucking sure. Guess why, go on guess, you may be right


It has it's highs and lows I didn't expect MVP or the New Breed to job though and Kennedy winning is meh but whatever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Damn, I forgot Umaga was the IC Champ.

Austin should get the biggest reaction of everyone in this match combined.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So there's about 2 and a half hours left, and only 3 matches left?

At least we aren't going to see the backlash that would have happened had Batista retained.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Trump is making it rain.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao you can't even get a pop from this crowd if you rain 100 dollar bills on them.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth- I wasted £15 on a shit PPV that I didn't get to watch.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> So there's about 2 and a half hours left, and only 3 matches left?
> 
> At least we aren't going to see the backlash that would have happened had Batista retained.


Yeah, the Hair vs Hair should be long as hell.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's only one man to ask for. Randy Couture.


This is going to be the main pic:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> lmao you can't even get a pop from this crowd if you rain 100 dollar bills on them.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Yeah, the Hair vs Hair should be long as hell.


They'll stretch out the head shaving segment as long as they can.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> lmao you can't even get a pop from this crowd if you rain 100 dollar bills on them.


I was thinking the same thing, Trump can't buy a reaction


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> lmao you can't even get a pop from this crowd if you rain 100 dollar bills on them.


If Austin doesn't get a huge reaction, this crowd officially sucks.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Austin doesn't get a huge reaction, this crowd officially sucks.


:agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Austin doesn't get a huge reaction, this crowd officially sucks.


Austin could get a thunderous pop if he entered a church service.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Who else wants to see Trump vs. Shane O'Mac vs. Ted DiBiase? Imagine the theme music!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They'll stretch out the head shaving segment as long as they can.


More than likely they will

Truth - So far match of the night is Batista vs Taker


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Austin doesn't get a huge reaction, this crowd officially sucks.


They all ready suck. 80,000 of them can't even make half the noise of the last Raw crowd.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> More than likely they will
> 
> Truth - So far match of the night is Batista vs Taker


so far big Dave's claim is right. :lmao


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm suprised they didn't have a cruiserweight open or tag team turmoil to help fill the card


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Austin could get a thunderous pop if he entered a church service.


His pop at SummerSlam at MSG wasn't great and his pop just a second ago wasn't anything special either.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- J_MeRCe is there, he better be trying to make some noise atleast


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> so far big Dave's claim is right. :lmao


I forgot all about that :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

King of Kings said:


> I'm suprised they didn't have a cruiserweight open or tag team turmoil to help fill the card


I haven't read any official pre-show reports, but supposedly there was going to be a tag team battle royal before the show started.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> His pop at SummerSlam at MSG wasn't great and his pop just a second ago wasn't anything special either.


This crowd sucks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I haven't read any official pre-show reports, but supposedly there was going to be a tag team battle royal before the show started.





Spoiler



In a match that was taped before Wrestlemania for the DVD release, Ric Flair and Carlito defeated Gregory Helms and Chavo Guerrero in a tag team battle royal.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In a match that was taped before Wrestlemania for the DVD release, Ric Flair and Carlito defeated Gregory Helms and Chavo Guerrero in a tag team battle royal.


Londrick didn't win? :cuss:

oh well, I figured that if they didn't win then Flair & Carlito would win.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

In all fairness, as strange as it sounds, the bigger arena's lead to smaller sounding pops because of the sheer size of the arena. But this crowd has been pretty pitiful so far.

Arrive. Stun everyone. Shave a head. Down a 6-pac. Leave. That'd make me happy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Vince will be crying with his hair in his hands for atleast 45 minutes


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao I love Austin's refing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

So, by the looks of it, I haven't missed _that_ good of a show? So far, anyway.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> So, by the looks of it, I haven't missed _that_ good of a show?


I enjoyed it :$, but not everyone else has


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> So, by the looks of it, I haven't missed _that_ good of a show? So far, anyway.


When a 15 minute Taker/Tista match is considered MOTN so far, then yes, it doesn't sound like we've missed much of a show so far.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Did they just boo Lashley?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: what match is it showing right now?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Did they just boo Lashley?


This crowd doesnt show emotion


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: what match is it showing right now?


Battle of the Billionaires.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> When a 15 minute Taker/Tista match is considered MOTN so far, then yes, it doesn't sound like we've missed much of a show so far.


True.

Cena/HBK will steal the show, I think.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> So, by the looks of it, I haven't missed _that_ good of a show? So far, anyway.


It's not the worst show ever but with only 8 matches on the card some stuff is still running way to short.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Battle of the Billionaires.


oh ok.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

How many matches so far? Who won? LOL sorry to be a pain but I can't make head nor tail of the PPV thread and Wrestling-Edge is timing out.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Hilariously enough, Ashley and Melina actually have a chance to steal the show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ :lmao they do!


Cide_187 said:


> It's not the worst show ever but with only 8 matches on the card some stuff is still running way to short.


like say, the Benoit/MVP match that lasted 9 minutes or the New Breed/Originals match that lasted 7. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Hilariously enough, Ashley and Melina actually have a chance to steal the show.


If Ashley wins, it will


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This PPV, does not in fact, feel like the mania of wrestling.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^^ :lmao they do!
> 
> like say, the Benoit/MVP match that lasted 9 minutes or the New Breed/Originals match that lasted 7. :no:


both of those matches should have been atleast 15 mins.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^^ :lmao they do!
> 
> like say, the Benoit/MVP match that lasted 9 minutes or the New Breed/Originals match that lasted 7. :no:


If Benoit/MVP would have ran maybe 5 minutes longer it would easily have been match of the night the ending seemed rushed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Coast 2 Coast! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Shane is getting a Stunner.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> both of those matches should have been atleast 15 mins.


Hell, 4 hours for an 8 match card, EVERY MATCH should be at least 15 minutes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Trump is so involved


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Diesel said:


> True.
> 
> * Cena/HBK will steal the show*, I think.


That won't take much effort.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> This PPV, does not in fact, feel like the mania of wrestling.


That's a bad, bad omen.

:sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wheres Austin to enforce law. He's not supposed to get hurt


Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Does anyone else sense a lame double pinfall by both refs?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Catfight!Catfight! Trump and Mcmahon


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

No Running Powerslam?

I call shenanigans.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

It's already over. Lashley wins.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Hell, 4 hours for an 8 match card, EVERY MATCH should be at least 15 minutes.


yeah, they should have atleast added a number one contenders match for the IC title. they could have had
Nitro vs Carlito vs benjamin vs chris masters vs ric flair vs charlie hass in a six pack challenge. winner gets a shot at backlash.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Does anyone else sense a lame double pinfall by both refs?


Both refs? There's another ref besides Austin?

it's over already?

god damn.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Lahsley wins. The bell rang before the 3. lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wha, Wha, Wha no Running Powerslam


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Did anyone else hear the bell ring after a count of 2

way to spoil a match


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Haha Austin won that match.

Bill and Doug are going to RAPE this PPV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Haha Austin won that match.
> 
> Bill and Doug are going to RAPE this PPV.


:lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm regretting not ordering the PPV :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Haha Austin won that match.
> 
> Bill and Doug are going to RAPE this PPV.


They won't have to try too hard.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

If this fight would have happened, it would have been interesting.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Ashley and Melina are gonna wrestle a broadway!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WTF?, So are Cena and HBK going like 1hr 15?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

He better get his Fucking Head shaved!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Haha Austin won that match.
> 
> Bill and Doug are going to RAPE this PPV.


I can't wait.

lol at Shane wanting to go over the top after the stunner but being too close to the ropes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

j20 said:


> WTF?, So are Cena and HBK going like 1hr 15?


Kennedy will cash in. That's my bold prediction for the day. :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Cowie said:


> I'm regretting not ordering the PPV :sad:


I am :no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Kennedy *has* to cash it in tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I still don't see what you guys are complaining about


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There's still Ashley vs. Melina and I see probably another segment to stall for time.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Kennedy will cash in. That's my bold prediction for the day. :side:


Well, at least that would save the PPV.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

3 Stunners this PPV.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> Ashley and Melina are gonna wrestle a broadway!


They couldn't wrestle a pre-school play, much less a broadway.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I will mark out of Kennedy walks out as champ. >_>


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They couldn't wrestle a pre-school play, much like a broadway.


:lmao


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Go, Trump, go!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This is great :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

They should have had Jim Mitchell scalp Vince.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They should have had Jim Mitchell scalp Vince.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao Austin is just sitting back, drinking a beer, and enjoying this.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

:lmao

AMP's on a roll.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> :lmao
> 
> AMP's on a roll.


I try 

I'm not on cocaine tonight either.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

lol nice, Austin stuns Trump


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao

DONALD STUNNER!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

The Stunner on Trump saved that whole damn thing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

He sold it Linda style


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I try
> 
> I'm not on cocaine tonight either.


That's a shame.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Trump goes down!

How laughable was that stunner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

lol at Austin's laugh after the stunner. Pure gold.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Donald got pretty in to this match actually.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Donald got pretty in to this match actually.


He had the catfight with Vince


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Donald got pretty in to this match actually.


You think? Aside from his fight with Vince I thought he just stood there. Pointing at Shane before Shane hit the coast to coast was so lame.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You think? Aside from his fight with Vince I thought he just stood there. Pointing at Shane before Shane hit the coast to coast was so lame.


He took a stunner too. He got into it almost as much as Vince.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Warning*

Thers going to be alot of cussing by me if Ashley loses. Just thought I'd tell ya


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Daivari's on the gas in a _major_ way.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> He took a stunner too. He got into it almost as much as Vince.


True, I was talking about the actual match though. Overall yeah, he got pretty into it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lumberjill match time!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder what Cali thought of Austin being made Umaga's bitch.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I wonder what Cali thought of Austin being made Umaga's bitch.


Probably nothing thanks to Austin getting the last laugh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hell yeah, Ashley looks hot :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Probably nothing thanks to Austin getting the last laugh.


I want to see his reaction after Austin got into the ring and got the samoan spike a second time. :lmao


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice to see Ashley dressed accordingly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Why are the Smackdown guys calling a match for the Raw title?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Mickie does not look at all amused. Did you see her face as Melina entered the ring? :lmao


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

you could hear a pin drop right now


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Why are the Smackdown guys calling a match for the Raw title?


Because Ashley is going to win.

Or not


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because Ashley is going to win.


WRONG!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

FUCK FUCK FUCK, She lost. FUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MELINA WINS MELINA WINS MELINA:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> WRONG!




At least is was short. Another Russo ending though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

FUCKING BULLSHIT!!!!:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao

All the divas attacking each other for no apparent reason just made me laugh so hard.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK, She lost. FUCK!!!!!!!!


atleast she loves you.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Cena and Michaels is going a whole hour, or it's swerve time. I'd mark my ass off if Kennedy takes the title off Cena.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Jesus that must have been short and sweet.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> All the divas attacking each other for no apparent reason just made me laugh so hard.


I was starting to wonder what the point of them being out there was.

Time for Michaels to make this show memorable.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Can John Cena go an hour?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Can John Cena go an hour?


No way it goes hour. Entrances plus a celebration leaves this match at 30-40 minutes but even that seems unlikely. Kennedy seems likely at this point.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

With Michaels doing the heavy lifting, hell yeah. But it's unlikely. Something else is gonna happen.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alright, Im over it. Hopefully the main event will make this night better for me


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I like Vince's new bald look.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

HBK about to carry the hell out of Cena this should be very good.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

:lmao ^^^^^^^^ at vince.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- This match better fuckin cheer me up


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

This match already sucks.

DX Music :no:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Fucking DX music? Hell naw!


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

I was hoping HBK would come out to his music, not DX's


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> This match already sucks.
> 
> DX Music :no:


I knew that as soon as I saw they were giving the glow sticks away.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, this damn music aint helping


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Does he atleast have old school attire?


----------



## Pitbulls (Jul 14, 2006)

Wrestlemania has been meh so far


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Diesel said:


> Does he atleast have old school attire?


Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That's the breaks little man.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I knew that as soon as I saw they were giving the glow sticks away.


Lame

Is Ludacris doing Cena's music because I haven't heard him tonight.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a feeling HBK/Cena will be an early match of the year canidate it has the right ammount of time to be great and you already know the crowd reactions will be gold.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WTF is this enterance?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A MUSTANG?

:lmao


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice car


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> I have a feeling HBK/Cena will be an early match of the year canidate it has the right ammount of time to be great and you *already know the crowd reactions will be gold*.


But with this crowd you never know.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Fast and the Furious entrance for Cena.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This entrance is something the The Masters of the Powerbomb would do in 1994 WCW.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was about as lame as the last match


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That wasn't as bad as last years entrance from HHH. Still meh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That wasn't as bad as last years entrance from HHH. Still meh.


Come on dude, it was a freaking stuntman drifting.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Come on dude, it was a freaking stuntman drifting.


NO WAY?!?!?!?!

It still beat HHH's from last year. No entrance will ever be worse than that. C


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

hahah, was that guy trying to streak


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- got bored and decided to watch some Delirious promos on Youtube. 

I heard Ashley lost, I know Brye's pissed about that.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

The Viking Wookie thing? Yeah, that was bad. Rey's headdress was a little bit suspect too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alright so far IMO

MITB- Not bad match ,I liked it
Khali/Kane- Sucked
MVP/Benoit- Short match but not bad
Taker/Tista-I really liked it
ECW match- Too short but ok
Hair vs Hair- I liked it
Divas match- Pissed me off 
HBK vs Cena- ???


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If they made every PPV in the Toronto Skydome or Chicago the crowd would always rule.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- got bored and decided to watch some Delirious promos on Youtube.
> 
> I* heard Ashley lost, I know Brye's pissed about that*.


Go back a page and see how many times I said the word fuck after she lost


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> If they made every PPV in the Toronto Skydome or Chicago the crowd would always rule.


No way, every PPV should be in some studio in Orlando. They chant "This is awesome" after an arm drag. If you run every event out of that studio, you'll make a killing in cash.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't know whether to be happy that Kennedy won or sad that Randy lost.

Confusing, lol.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - The crowd better be lively for this match.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I find Brye's love of Ashley oddly inspiring.

Michaels is owning Cena in the early going. Me like.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> *I find Brye's love of Ashley oddly inspiring.*
> 
> Michaels is owning Cena in the early going. Me like.


 
lol


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No way, every PPV should be in some studio in Orlando. They chant "This is awesome" after an arm drag. If you run every event out of that studio, you'll make a killing in cash.


RVDtito will remind us of that tomorrow I'm sure.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Crowd is shitting on Cena.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> RVDtito will remind us of that tomorrow I'm sure.


I hope there's a new video tomorrow, it's been too long.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Michaels used the middle rope, that makes him a good wrestler.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

HBK is still the fucking man great move.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

^^ lol

it was a nice spot


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Bill and Doug are gonna shit on this night until they crapped out thier hearts


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Michaels used the middle rope, that makes him a good wrestler.


:agree:


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2005)

Mark the fuck out for Taker, now please win it Micheals


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I didnt get to mark out once tonight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'll mark out if HBK wins and goes back to the old title.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Cena's selling of his knee has been great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Damnit, Zach Gowen will never be WWE Champion


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I marked for Taker's win. That's all. It wasn't a shock, but I was happy nonetheless.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Incredibly predictable event so far. Lame.

Michaels winning would be a swerve, but if he doesn't: Lame Event Outcome wise.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Cena's selling of his knee has been great.


Until he decides to completely stop selling it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Until he decides to completely stop selling it.


I'll watch out for it I expect him to no sell during his comeback.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Shit, that was a nice DDT


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Until he decides to completely stop selling it.


:no:

Right now, I'd rather have spent the last few hours in bed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh my god, nasty piledriver. I didnt expect him to hit that


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

when was the last time we saw a normal pile driver


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice piledriver


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> when was the last time we saw a normal pile driver


For real. I'm shocked they did the spot but it doesn't shock me that it was Michaels considering he's a vet of that spot and what not.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He did that to Undertaker at RR 98. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> He did that to Undertaker at RR 98. :agree:


Didn't he do it in the Cell as well? I remember them setting it up, pretty sure he connected.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Didn't he do it in the Cell as well? I remember them setting it up, pretty sure he connected.


Maybe. I forget.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Cena's chest has got to be numb, how many chops has he taken


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This is MOTN unless the ending is to a suplex or punch


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

nice false finishes


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Great counters.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DONT TAP.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The ref just handled Cena.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Jack Doan. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ARG


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I really doubt Kennedys coming in now


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Why is Michaels on the nuts of Cena?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

GODDAMMIT HES IN THE MIDDLE


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Amazing match up


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

NOOOOOOO!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

He tapped!


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Let the bitching begin


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> Let the bitching begin


You betcha


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Damnit, I was praying that Michaels rolled over.

Ross didn't call the ending very Ross-like.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That match sure as hell saved the PPV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> That match sure as hell saved the PPV.


Yeah, definatly


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Is it gonna finish 20 minutes early then?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fuck that was great.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Both man worked hard in that match up both WWE title matches turned out very good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Is it gonna finish 20 minutes early then?


They all do


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3867689-post2492.html

Intriguing....


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

How many threads are gonna be made bitching about Cena now


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ 532



Bubba T said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3867689-post2492.html
> 
> Intriguing....


Thats pretty much what I said after Ashley lost :$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Looks like I'm going to have to have another "OWNED!!" banner but this time with Michaels having to tap. Anti-Cena fans will hate it even more then the last. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm going to get some fresh air.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Looks like I'm going to have to have another "OWNED!!" banner but this time with Michaels having to tap. Anti-Cena fans will hate it even more then the last. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

And Shawn Michaels saves the show once again. Cena held his own though, props to him. His no selling of the knee injury was just lame though.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know about everyone else, but I enjoyed Wresltemania

and their production team works really fast with these video recaps


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How can you finish WM the exact same way for two years?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao at people calling that the worst Mania main event ever.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How can you finish WM the exact same way for two years?


 is that a trick question?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Overall, pretty poor show in my view. Like I said before, I'll need time to process what I saw, and probably a second viewing, but that just wasn't WrestleMania standard. I'd consider that a decent Unforgiven or something.

I've got the horrid feeling that Melina/Ashley isn't over. 

If there was no swervage, why were the matches ordered like they were?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I really hope its not over



King of Kings said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but I enjoyed Wresltemania
> 
> and their production team works really fast with these video recaps


I'll agree except one thing that pissed me off


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The main event saved the show, honestly it was a pretty horrible WM in my view.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^ I really hope its not over
> 
> 
> 
> I'll agree except one thing that pissed me off


ashley lost?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ashley lost?


Yes


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Taker/Batista = MOTN


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

It was a solid show. Below Mania standards but above most PPVs. The two title matches really saved the PPVs. Some of the endings had me scratching my head though (some who won, others how they won).


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Taker/Batista = MOTN


That match was so much better than I was expecting.


The MITB was fucking horrible though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sombody help me rate this thing between 0/*****


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I am not impressed. 15 quid of shambles.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm so fucking pissed, I can't begin to tell you guys. Let's just say, there's a hole in my wall and I should probably find a band-aid. Wrestling is my passion, and HBK is by far my favorite wrestler of all time. Seeing him with probably his last chance at gold, at the grandest stage of them all, against someone I pretty much despise as a wrestler (not as a person at all)...and then tap to the STFU of all things...again, I can't describe how pissed I am. Oh, also, nice selling Cena. It's almost as if the first ten minutes didn't happen the way he was running around the ring. Jackass.

At least this STFU actually had Cena touching his opponent, instead of hovering his arms around their head.

So, who the fuck is left for Cena? Honestly, who? Cena/Khali? Cena/Orton (but Orton's busy with Edge)? This is bullshit.

However, major props to Batista/Taker, for STILL going out there and putting it all on the line, despite being fucking fourth on the card. Much better match than I expected.

WM sucked. I feel bad that I was hyped for it, and tried to hype others as well.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yes


its ok, she will win it one day. remember when melina challenged trish in SS2005 lost, but went to raw and now is womens champ. ashley still has a chance in backlash maybe. its not the end of the world, she will win it soon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I was really into Taker/Batista. Great brawl, Batista played a good heel in the match. I think he'll turn soon.


I marked out when Punk knocked Kennedy off the ladder. I though he was gonna win it


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> its ok, she will win it one day. remember when melina challenged trish in SS2005 lost, but went to raw and now is womens champ. ashley still has a chance in backlash maybe. its not the end of the world, she will win it soon.


meh, Im already over it. Hopefully they'll be a re-match at Backlash and she'll win or something


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I thought Cena/HBK was match of the night with Tista/Taker being in close second


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, I'm glad I'm not a HBK mark. I'd be fuckin' pissed too.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I believe we just owned the previously held record of ECW ONS 06! :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

931 users online.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Melina > You.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Yeah, I'm glad I'm not a HBK mark. I'd be fuckin' pissed too.


You're lucky; it's a lot less painful, in many ways.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Now all the HBK marks know how I felt at the end of last years Mania, fucking angry.

975 online.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> meh, Im already over it. Hopefully they'll be a re-match at Backlash and she'll win or something


she will, or summerslam but for sure she will be womens champ this year.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'm surprised the forums didn't go down tonight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

1005 online


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I am so knackered.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

My signature is fitting.

Ben, let's get our hands (mouses) dirty. :side:


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3867894-post2640.html

:no:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Role Model said:


> 1005 online


Boomshakalaka.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> 1005 online


wow past the 1,000 mark. 

truth: this site forze for me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Don't ya'll go around saying how bad the PPV was. You can't say anything bad about WWE around here! [/fair warning]*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Don't ya'll go around saying how bad the PPV was. You can't say anything bad about WWE around here! [/fair warning]*


:agree: what she said.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> My signature is fitting.
> 
> Ben, let's get our hands (mouses) dirty. :side:


Yeah it's 4am here, why not spend a few hours closing threads.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Someone's getting fired.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stone Cold giving Trump the Stunner was moment of the night.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I actually thought it was a pretty good show.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Stone Cold giving Trump the Stunner was moment of the night.


It was so horrible that it was funny.

Oh, by the way, me and my friend started our own 'Na Na Na' chant during Melina/Ashley.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Stone Cold giving Trump the Stunner was moment of the night.


The stunner plus the laugh following the stunner was gold.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> It was so horrible that it was funny.
> 
> Oh, by the way, me and my friend started our own 'Na Na Na' chant during Melina/Ashley.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Adult Swim advertised showing the Aqua Teen movie tonight, and are doing so......in a tiny little box at the bottome of the screen during their regular shows. Awesome April Fool's prank.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Chris Heel just said that if tonight doesn't prove to the hates that Cena's talented in the ring, then they're morons.

I'm sorry, but, was I the only one that remembered the first 10 minutes of the match? Y'know, when HBK kept fucking up Cena's leg, only to have Cena LITERALLY running and jumping around the ring? Not an exaggeration to hate on him or to pick the match apart, but literally, running and jumping around the ring.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

So what would you guys rate the night?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know if I'm going to stay when pyro get's on.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> Truth - Adult Swim advertised showing the Aqua Teen movie tonight, and are doing so......in a tiny little box at the bottome of the screen during their regular shows. Awesome April Fool's prank.


Anyone who actually thought that they were going to show the movie is an idiot. At least they're showing Family Guy and not some anime stuff. Good prank though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin got the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just rather pissed WM ended the exact same way it did last year, really fucking weak.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince will keep riding Cena as champ as long as he is making money. No one seems to understand this.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I marked out for the Cena win  :$

First PPV I have ever paid for and whilst early on I was a little disappointed, I felt I got my money's worth by the end.

Just sorted out the pay outs for the vBookie and will now probably head to bed


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Austin got the biggest pop of the night.


Did he? I thought the crowd was pretty dead during his entrance. They were actually dead most of the night aside from the "Boo/Yay" punch spots.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I have had the biggest headache ever today.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*









:lmao*


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm just rather pissed WM ended the exact same way it did last year, really fucking weak.


Yeah that's the thing I'm not too pleased with.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I marked out for the Cena win  :$
> 
> First PPV I have ever paid for and whilst early on I was a little disappointed, I felt I got my money's worth by the end.
> 
> Just sorted out the pay outs for the vBookie and will now probably head to bed


Hey Mike.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Whoa! LC, has your avvy got some nipplage going along? :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The crowd sucked, although I'm sure there was an issue with the sound and the microphones on the crowd.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> The crowd sucked, although I'm sure there was an issue with the sound and the microphones on the crowd.


I hope so because they seemed rather dead to me.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - It kinda sucks that I don't have a say in the show, since I didn't catch it. :sad: :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I didn't see a good deal of the show, but it sounded disappointing. The only match that I was able to watch all the way through (damn streams) was MVP vs. Benoit, which started out very nicely, but then ended as soon as it looked like it was going to pick up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

At times you couldn't hear them at all, then they were sort of loud, very odd, very shit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I need to make a gif of a bunch of legends tapping to the STFU.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I'm just rather pissed WM ended the exact same way it did last year, really fucking weak.


Yeah, thumbs down. I turned it off right as HBK was tapping out.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rit. I am going to get some sleep. Goodnight lovelies, hope you enjoyed a little bit of WM. 


My fav bit- Hardy and Edge  

Keep well Nite Nite (or in my case, Morning Morning )


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MITB was one of the best matches 3.5 out of 5
Kane vs kahli was what I had expected 2.5 out of 5
mvp vs benoit was good 3 out of 5
batista vs taker was way better then i taught 4 out of 5
ecw originals vs new breed it was ok but i taugh new breed was supose to win ??? 2.5 of 5
lashley vs umaga was an ok match 3.5 of 5
ashley vs melina was bathroom break time. i taught ashley was going to win??? 1.5 of 5
HBk vs cena was ok could of been better 3 of 5


whole event 3.5 of 5 I was so happy taker won the title. mad kennedy won because the Canadian is going to act up and go crazy. cena making hbk tap was beyond bad. The women that looks like a horses ass melina winning was very bad too as much as the match was bad. the hair vs hair was good I loved the aftermath . I taught the new breed was supose to win but glad rvd got the win for the originals. MITB was very good the 2nd best match of the night. Too bad punk didn't win i would have marked ou. taker and batista shockingly had the best match


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Going through the WMs it was probably better then 1,2,4,5,6,7,9,11,13,15,16,18, and maybe 21.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I marked out for Ricky Steamboat.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I still can't get over how good that Batista/Taker match was.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Some are rating the Batista/Taker match way to high it was ***3/4 stars at best I'll rewatch though since my Winamp stream was crap.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Before I go, if you are gonna talk about it, some ppl STILL havent seen it, so use the spoiler tags


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> MITB was one of the best matches 3.5 out of 5
> Kane vs kahli was what I had expected 2.5 out of 5
> mvp vs benoit was good 3 out of 5
> batista vs taker was way better then i taught 4 out of 5
> ...


hi frankie! whats up?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> I still can't get over how good that Batista/Taker match was.


Batista's best ever match, I believe.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> *MITB was one of the best matches 3.5 out of 5*
> Kane vs kahli was what I had expected 2.5 out of 5
> mvp vs benoit was good 3 out of 5
> batista vs taker was way better then i taught 4 out of 5
> ...


Serious?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Batista's best ever match, I believe.


Easily his best match since working with Trips.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nobody cared that Kennedy won. The crowd died.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'm surprised Pyro has yet to get on


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nickster said:


> Serious?


Cena's selling in that match totally dropped the quality of that match.

HBK is a god. HHH is too for having to carry Cena to a decent match.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> hi frankie! whats up?


Not much just got done wtahcing mania first time I ordered a ppv in about 5 years.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Not much just got done wtahcing mania first time I ordered a ppv in about 5 years.


cool. im watching the laker game there wining 97-86. what do you think will be the main event for backlash?


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Brian  Night Bethany and get better!

I also thought that about the crowd and it really was a bit of a buzz killer that they weren't getting too involved.

Even though I was more hyped for Cena/HBK, I really do think the match involving the Rumble winner should go on last, even more so if it is a world title change and the only title change of the show. I thought it weakened it's significance having it on 4th of the 8 matches but at the same time it worked well having the ECW match to bring the momentum down before upping it for Lashley/Umaga and then having the Women's match to bring it down before the main event. I am no Batista fan but I really wanted him to win and for a split second I thought he might. I loved the announce table spot 

I'm off to bed now. Goodnight all


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's not impossible to shake a leg injury off if your in the main event of Wrestlemania and you have adrenaline numbing your body. Be creative folks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish people would stop buying Cena merchandise


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Nobody cared that Kennedy won. The crowd died.


The ending was crap, they need to do a big spot to lead to a ladder match finish.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Nobody cared that Kennedy won. The crowd died.


Because no one really cares about Kennedy, he wasn't even in the match either, he was in it for two minutes at the end, fucking pathetic.

Punk should have won and was easily the star of the match.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I'm surprised Pyro has yet to get on


He's probably masturbating. I would be too if The Coach won the Money In The Bank. I can see it happening next year. :agree:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> It's not impossible to shake a leg injury off if your in the main event of Wrestlemania and you have adrenaline numbing your body. Be creative folks.


But, 10 minutes. And RIGHT after the working over is done, he's hitting the ropes and JUMPING around. That's what I hated. If it was 5 minutes later, still a little weak, but I'd buy it and wouldn't care so much. But, it's RIGHT after. 10 minutes wasted :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kennedy's Wrestlemania moment was throwing a midget off a ladder. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Hey Brian  Night Bethany and get better!
> 
> I also thought that about the crowd and it really was a bit of a buzz killer that they weren't getting too involved.
> 
> ...


Night mike


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Orton and Punk carried that match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> But, 10 minutes. And RIGHT after the working over is done, he's hitting the ropes and JUMPING around. That's what I hated. If it was 5 minutes later, still a little weak, but I'd buy it and wouldn't care so much. But, it's RIGHT after. 10 minutes wasted :no:


I don't remember that. I need to watch the match again. It's unfair to rate a match based on it's first viewing anyway.

The Mustang was ultra cheezy though.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/332022-batista-officially-lose-his-mind-si-interview.html

Once again, everyone in this thread now looks stupid except for me. Man, how do I do it?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: WrestleMania 23 was better than I expected. I thought it'd just be good, not really good. 

MOTN's = MITB, WHC, & WWE Title, but WWE Title gets the nod as THE MOTN because its a MOTYC.

WHC was Batista's best performance ever in his WWE career thus far.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Logging off. Later  Still a bit sad that Ashley lost


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Right it's 4:36am and my dad has got up for work, think I'll call it a night.

I think I'll watch the show again tomorrow morning before coming on here again.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> cool. im watching the laker game there wining 97-86. what do you think will be the main event for backlash?


thinking batista vs taker rematch. my nephews iv over he watching it too. lakers look like there beating the kings. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I still think that the Batista/HHH HIAC was a better match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: WrestleMania 23 was better than I expected. I thought it'd just be good, not really good.
> 
> MOTN's = MITB, WHC, & WWE Title, but *WWE Title gets the nod as THE MOTN because its a MOTYC.*
> 
> WHC was Batista's best performance ever in his WWE career thus far.


:lmao

Taker/Batista was better.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> thinking batista vs taker rematch. my nephews iv over he watching it too. lakers look like there beating the kings. :agree:


yeah, lakers need this win. frankie im going to send you the points right now, and are you shocked MVP lost? i am.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I can't wait to see MVP and Chris Benoit wrestle each other on a Smackdown brand PPV.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Truth: I enjoyed WrestleMania


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The 24 South Park is on.

:hb


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I still think that the Batista/HHH HIAC was a better match.


Na they were really close but tonight's match was a little better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WHY THE FUCK ARE PEOPLE RATING THE MITB MATCH?!?!?!

It was awful. :no:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - I can't wait to see MVP and Chris Benoit wrestle each other on a Smackdown brand PPV.


i need a gif of his entrance with the cheerleaders


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The biggest negative of the MITB match is that Jeff Hardy is still alive.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> WHY THE FUCK ARE PEOPLE RATING THE MITB MATCH?!?!?!
> 
> It was awful. :no:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

awww boo hoo I lost money on vbookie :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The biggest negative of the MITB match is that Jeff Hardy is still alive.


Hopefully he gets in a car accident tonight when he's high on black tar heroin.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, lakers need this win. frankie im going to send you the points right now, and are you shocked MVP lost? i am.


Not really to tell you the truth I'm more shocked that Melina won and that the ecw originals won.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And now that Mrs Kennedy has shown up, I'm off.

Night all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy lost.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Hopefully he gets in a car accident tonight when he's high on black tar heroin.


I'd mark out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> And now that Mrs Kennedy has shown up, I'm off.
> 
> Night all.


Night, Mrs Levesque.

~_______________________________________~


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Good for Gord I guess, the Kennedy era has officially begun. 

Like I said, I dunno whether to be excited that Ken won or sad that Randy lost.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Night, Mrs Levesque.
> 
> ~_______________________________________~


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Just so everyone knows, Cena is probably going to beat Taker next year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'll mark out when Taker taps to the STFU.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'd mark out.


GET TO THE CHOPPA!!!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Not really to tell you the truth I'm more shocked that Melina won and that the ecw originals won.


yeah. is melina going to get fired or job for the rest of her contract? good thing i didn't bet on the new breed. what shocks me more, benoit won by pinfall and not my submisson.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Good for Gord I guess, the Kennedy era has officially begun.
> 
> Like I said, I dunno whether to be excited that Ken won or sad that Randy lost.


Orton will get his WWE title reign anyways.

Course, it won't be long, since no one gets a long reign on Raw that isn't John Cena, but he'll have it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'll mark out when Taker taps to the STFU.


I wouldn't know what to do. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I know Cena makes money and I don't mind watching him wrestle but him holding that damn belt for so long gives me a headache.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank god Austin is retired.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Orton will get his WWE title reign anyways.
> 
> Course, it won't be long, since no one gets a long reign on Raw that isn't John Cena, but he'll have it.


He'll get a reign I know but yeah it won't be too long.  I like Cena but him always being at the top is starting to get stale for me.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Fallin said:


> Just so everyone knows, Cena is probably going to beat Taker next year.


:no: That ain't gonna happen


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I know Cena makes money and I don't mind watching him wrestle but him holding that damn belt for so long gives me a headache.


I agree. I am also of the opinion that if Cena lost a match WWE wouldn't take such a glaring financial hit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I agree. I am also of the opinion that if Cena lost a match WWE wouldn't take such a glaring financial hit.


Yeah. He can still make them money without the belt.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Kennedy's Canadian lover is on. so what did you rate mania?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - If Cena would have turned heel tonight I don't think they're would be that much bitching going on here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I know Cena makes money and I don't mind watching him wrestle but him holding that damn belt for so long gives me a headache.


I'm happy he won this match, but I don't want him holding it so damn long either. It is rather frustating no matter how much I like him. Wouldn't want any of my favourites holding the title that much consecutively, not JBL, not Kennedy, not Finlay, not anybody. JR said 20 out of the last 24 months. Holy God damn piss, too long.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - If Cena would have turned heel tonight I don't think they're would be that much bitching going on here.


I wouldn't be bitching, but he didn't turn and instead we got the exact same finish as we did last year.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah. is melina going to get fired or job for the rest of her contract? good thing i didn't bet on the new breed. what shocks me more, benoit won by pinfall and not my submisson.


Yeah and from the diving headbutt never seen him win with that? 

Looks like Lakers are gonna win.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Who's left for Cena to feud with? He could face HBK one more time at Backlash and beyond that I don't know. Maybe Orton and that's all I can think of.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Hey Kennedy's Canadian lover is on. so what did you rate mania?


It was good. It wasn't like a once in a life time wrestling event but it was good.

Well...Kennedy winning MITB was a once in a life time wrestling moment, but besides that, not really though it did well enough.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I wouldn't be bitching, but he didn't turn and instead we got the exact same finish as we did last year.


Nah, HHH was a lot closer to the ropes.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm not even pissed Cena won because it was expected, it's just unnecessary for them to end the event just like last years. They should have put Taker/Batista on last IMO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I lost all 66000 of my points because MVP lost to Benoit.


CaLiGula said:


> Hopefully he gets in a car accident tonight when he's high on black tar heroin.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really like Cena, I have for years, but really enough is enough and it's time for a change!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I wouldn't be bitching, but he didn't turn and instead we got the exact same finish as we did last year.


True I didn't consider you saying that to be bitching considering I've seen far worst post tonight. I saw some dude post that he was going to kill himself because Cena retained I think Cali has it in his sig.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm still wondering how Taker and Batista was not even the THIRD last match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd lol if Charlie Haas beat Kennedy for the MITB tomorrow night.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Yeah and from the diving headbutt never seen him win with that?
> 
> Looks like Lakers are gonna win.


i have, but i thought if benoit wins it would be by submisson. 

they did  tuesday's game is going to be a big one. if denver wins lakers are in trouble, but if they win they might have a chance to go up to the 5th seed.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

CM Punk or Kennedy should feud with John Cena by year's end.

JC does make the WWE a lot of money, but he need to chase now. I think a JC chasing a champion would make just as much money.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Role Model said:


> And now that Mrs Kennedy has shown up, I'm off.
> 
> Night all.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I really like Cena, I have for years, but really enough is enough and it's time for a change!


You tell em Owen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You tell em Owen.


Glad someone got the reference.


And for the record I'd fucking love to see Kennedy take the title off Cena.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Glad someone got the reference.
> 
> 
> And for the record I'd fucking love to see Kennedy take the title off Cena.


I'd love to see anyone take the title off of Cena.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Ya. What do you guys think about a Cena/Kennedy feud in the future?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I think they should finally move HBK over to SD what more could he do on RAW? and than move Kennedy over to RAW to feud with Cena.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'd love to see anyone take the title off of Cena.


Agreed, apart from a select few.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

A Cena/Kennedy feud would destroy the IWC.

Seriously.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Ya. What do you guys think about a Cena/Kennedy feud in the future?


Promos should be good and the match(es) should be decent. Nothing I'd pay money to see though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would mark out if Kennedy tapped out to the STFU.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HBK will most likely take some time off soon, and I'd expect Kennedy to go to Raw soon and Punk going to SD.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> HBK will most likely take some time off soon, and I'd expect Kennedy to go to Raw soon and Punk going to SD.


I'd rather have Punk go to Raw, just to feud with Edge.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> I'd rather have Punk go to Raw, just to feud with Edge.


I'd much rather he went to Raw too, but I can't see it happening.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

NCIH said:


> I'd rather have Punk go to Raw, just to feud with Edge.


RAW is a terrible place for up and comers.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I could see a Punk/Finlay feud happening since WWE loves to turn backstage drama into on screen storylines.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark out if Batista took the belt off Cena.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> RAW is a terrible place for up and comers.


Sad, but true. 

Stupid politics on Raw....


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'd mark out if Batista took the belt off Cena.


Lashley defeating him and becoming double champions would be better.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I still don't understand why that the womens match was after the world title match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> I still don't understand why that the womens match was after the world title match.


They did the same thing last year. I wouldn't have been shocked if that happened but I was shocked that they had 3 matches between the two title matches.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Diva match is the second to last match all the time.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Vince McMahon pulled the biggest April Fools Prank of all time. WrestleMania 23. :hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I still don't understand why that the womens match was after the world title match.


same here.

truth: watching family guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The order of this years WM was so messed up.

I really wanna know what drugs creative smokes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

KEN-NAH-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - Tired


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> KEN-NAH-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Legend?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> The order of this years WM was so messed up.
> 
> I really wanna know what drugs creative smokes.


They snort coke and inject them selfs with heroin. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> The order of this years WM was so messed up.
> 
> I really wanna know what drugs creative smokes.


They had what I was on last night


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> They snort coke and inject them selfs with heroin. :agree:


:lmao so true.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They had what I was on last night


:shocked: 

Yea, thats pretty bad then. They were probably more messed up than you though.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - Intoxicated


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Yea, thats pretty bad then. They were probably more messed up than you though.


Wouldn't shock me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

stephanie looked good.

I saw the departed gain on bluray I heard it's the same guy who directed goodfellas so I returned it and got the goodfellas on bluray might watch it in a bit. i missed the HOF inductin thing is it in the media section?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Legend?


Nah, me.


Kennedy won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I'll admit I wasn't thrilled with the order of the card. However, that doesn't mean WM 23 sucked, because it sure as hell didn't.

Truth: I marked out for SLICK


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - watching MitB


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: I'll admit I wasn't thrilled with the order of the card. However, that doesn't mean WM 23 sucked, because it sure as hell didn't.
> 
> Truth: I marked out for SLICK


I would have marked more for 2Slick.

Truth: Changed user title for the hell of it.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Heel, admit it WrestleMania was bad. I know I'd feel bad if I got pranked by Vince McMahon too and lost 50 dollars in the process. But I was smart and I just watched shitty streams. :hb


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - A crocodile can't stick its tongue out.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Mickie James is a firecrotch. That's why she wasn't wrestling tonight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Heel, admit it WrestleMania was bad. I know I'd feel bad if I got pranked by Vince McMahon too and lost 50 dollars in the process. But I was smart and I just watched shitty streams. :hb


I paid 10 bucks and got a picture perfect stream 

To Bubba, is she related to Lindsay Lohan?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I would have marked more for 2Slick.
> 
> Truth: Changed user title for the hell of it.


I tear the club up, fo sho. :$

Yeah, I'm done rapping. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


>


You disappoint me with your Kennedy theme.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wrestlemania was probably worth about half its price. Maybe.

Most of the divas were smokin' hot.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Wrestlemania was probably worth about half its price. Maybe.


I would be pissed if I payed for it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Wrestlemania was probably worth about half its price. Maybe.


Worth 10 bucks to me. 50? Doubtful. Wrestling PPVs never seem worth full price (before showing) to me but I'm stingy with money.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

New quote in my sig > Your quote in your sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Did that stream work well AMP?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> I would be pissed if I payed for it.


Hell yea.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Worth 10 bucks to me. 50? Doubtful. Wrestling PPVs never seem worth full price (before showing) to me but I'm stingy with money.


True.

HBK isnt superman afterall.:$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MR MONEY IN THE BANK





















BANK!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Did that stream work well AMP?


Choppy at first (good quality, just slowed up from time to time) but after MITB it worked perfectly. Well worth it no doubt. Thanks.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I paid 10 bucks and got a picture perfect stream
> 
> To Bubba, is she related to Lindsay Lohan?


No, but their firecrotches are.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Hell yea.
> True.
> 
> HBK isnt superman afterall.:$


Nah, Cena is clearly superman. Anyone who can shake a leg injury off that fast has to be superman.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - If you got a good stream...hook me up!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm paying like $25 for Wrestlemania, since I'm buying it on DVD. :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

$10 is not bad what site did you order off of AMP?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

NCIH said:


> New quote in my sig > Your quote in your sig.


lol


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> MR MONEY IN THE BANK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh this is only the beginning


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Ugh this is only the beginning


Yup.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> $10 is not bad what site did you order off of AMP?


WCW hooked me up with a screen name and he hosts the stream himself. He used to offer it on here but he was banned I think.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> MR MONEY IN THE BANK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheep.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, Cena is clearly superman. Anyone who can shake a leg injury off that fast has to be superman.


:no:

I cant wait for radio stations and wrestling websites to shit on Cena.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Get use to this it will end up getting shoved down our throats.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Sheep.
> 
> :no:
> 
> I cant wait for radio stations and wrestling websites to shit on Cena.


BTR on Wednesday should be awesome. They'll talk plenty Mania and UFC 68 

Bill & Doug's next video will rule as well. 

"We told you guys that Wrestlemania wasn't going to deliver and it didn't"

"Absolutely"

"So if you didn't waste your 50 dollars on WWE, order Lockdown and TNA will show you that an all cage PPV is better than the biggest wrestling event of the year"

"Absolutely"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao @ Absolutely.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Kevin Sullivan.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> :lmao @ Absolutely.


That's all that one guy says right? I seriously never hear him say anything else. I may even make a GIF of him saying "Absolutely" just for the fuck of it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Fuck Kevin Sullivan.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I wanted one of the hardys or punk too win but kennedy is ok but damn this will be shoved down our throats now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


Fuck 'em


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I wanted one of the hardys or punk too win but kennedy is ok but damn this will be shoved down our throats now.


Well Punk was close though, so that's good. At least Taker won dude

Truth-Cena wins, hell yeah!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I still don't think that the response from the Kennedy marks is as bad as the response would have been from the Orton marks had he won.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> That's all that one guy says right? I seriously never hear him say anything else. I may even make a GIF of him saying "Absolutely" just for the fuck of it.


That's such a great idea I think I'm going to steal it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/1951-mavsfan.html

And it begins :no:

lol at him thanking P1 for a pic that was on WWE.com


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I still don't think that the response from the Kennedy marks is as bad as the response would have been from the Orton marks had he won.


Well my Orton shirt didn't give me good luck 

Truth-I am pretty excited for Backlash, since its all brands again, should be fun.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> Get use to this it will end up getting shoved down our throats.


Did you just change "sides"? 


AMPLine4Life said:


> BTR on Wednesday should be awesome. They'll talk plenty Mania and UFC 68
> 
> Bill & Doug's next video will rule as well.
> 
> ...


:lmao 

Russo is greatness. Love the sig.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Did you just change "sides"?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Russo is greatness. Love the sig.


I think I'm going to keep it no matter what my sig pic is because I like it that much.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Hockey playoffs start soon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Watching 'Adult Swim' and eating Cheetos.

If I didn't know any better I'd think that I was stoned.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think I'm going to keep it no matter what my sig pic is because I like it that much.


The brillance behind that Cage idea is simply amazing.

And I thought having Lashley face Test in a 1 on 1 non-title match right before the Royal Rumble was bad.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I still don't think that the response from the Kennedy marks is as bad as the response would have been from the Orton marks had he won.


*True enough.. But Orton marks seem to be Orton marks on their own. Kennedy marks come off as being sheep and bandwagon jumpers. *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Going to bed I guess.

Peace everyone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *True enough.. But Orton marks seem to be Orton marks on their own. Kennedy marks come off as being sheep and bandwagon jumpers. *


True. And the bandwagon is just going to get bigger.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It would be crazy if Kennedy lost his title match.

Later AMP


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Did you just change "sides"?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Russo is greatness. Love the sig.


I'm saying that kennedy will be shoved down our throats if you were paying atteion to what i have been saying these past few day's you would know that. :no: 


wikipedia so is full of it there saying edge died from the spot he did tonight with jeff.

Death

During the "Money In The Bank" ladder match at Wrestlemania 23, Edge was critically injured after being driven through a ladder by Jeff Hardy who had leapt off of a 20 foot ladder onto Edge. Both men were taken out by stretchers. It was later confirmed Edge had died as a result of massive internal abdominal bleeding.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-I have always like Kennedy(true) but I wished some other guys will win. Thus not making me a sheep, I feel proud of that:$

Truth-seeing low ki live should rule, especially when he is fighting Davey, then Joe!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> It would be crazy if Kennedy lost his title match.
> 
> Later AMP


yeah it would be. 

kennedy has to defend what he just won against someone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> It would be crazy if Kennedy lost his title match.


Oh jeezus, that would turn this place into a shitstorm. I think the internet might crack in half were that to happen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

what??


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kennedy won't lose his title match. I thought the same thing about RVD and Vince has never supported RVD as much as Kennedy. It only took the guy a little over a year to get to the top and that's including 5 to 6 months on the injured list. If he'd been healthy, there'd be no King Booker, Kennedy would have replaced JBL as the top heel and he'd ALREADY be world champion.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Oh jeezus, that would turn this place into a shitstorm. I think the internet might crack in half were that to happen.


I actually think he will, really just have that feeling.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> True. And the bandwagon is just going to get bigger.


*That's great for him. Really really good. That's the ultimate goal of the writers anyway, right? To make a wrestler get a huge bandwagon... the bigger, the better.*


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Is there an actual truthfull update on Edge?


----------



## .whitey (Jun 26, 2006)

the end of the MITb was weak. it should have been a better spot. I really for a second thought that cm punk would win.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kennedy wouldn't have done nothing but job to world champions for 2 months straight if he was going to lose. You think that was for nothing? It was the setup to the win, so that he can prove to be sneaky and win it the same way Edge did, unexpected and unfairly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nickster said:


> Truth - Is there an actual truthfull update on Edge?


He's dead


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *That's great for him. Really really good. That's the ultimate goal of the writers anyway, right? To make a wrestler get a huge bandwagon... the bigger, the better.*


Not necessarily. With him being a heel, and it being a pro-Kennedy bandwagon, it kind of works against what they are going for. If he gets too many fans, they'll end up turning him face which could really hurt his character.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *That's great for him. Really really good. That's the ultimate goal of the writers anyway, right? To make a wrestler get a huge bandwagon... the bigger, the better.*


whatever you say sabrina, but im tired of hearing about kennedy, im glad he won, he's one of my favorite wrestlers but it tired of hearing about him 24/7. 

truth: the report about edge being dead is flase because wwe.com would have reported it by now, never trust wikipedia!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't belive some one belived the news about edge being dead and made a thread.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Kennedy wouldn't have done nothing but job to world champions for 2 months straight if he was going to lose. You think that was for nothing? It was the setup to the win, so that he can prove to be sneaky and win it the same way Edge did, unexpected and unfairly.


Yeah but I KNEW kennedy was going to win, I actually didn't want him to win due it being the most known choice to win. I was hoping to wrong and surprised. Oh well i guess.

Truth-I really though MVP would have won, that really shocked me. Along with the Originals winning too.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I really don't know why they expected Edge to not get injured from that move. Especially with Jeff Hardy doing it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

R.I.P Adam Joseph Copeland


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Cena won again :hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Thats it you're getting jobbed out.

What a great april fools joke.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

He's not dead.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Cena won again :hb


:hb I was so happy when he won. RVD is still undefeated too!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I tried to kill myself because Jeff Hardy lost.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Edge is better as a corpse than Khali.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> R.I.P Adam Joseph Copeland


frankie, wwe.com hasn't reported it. how can you trust wikipedia?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nickster said:


> He's not dead.


well duh


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

In hindsight, this WM was pretty good. Only two matches sucked and they added up to less then 10 min.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Byre probably hung himself because Ashely lost.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> :hb I was so happy when he won. RVD is still undefeated too!


RVD made that WrestleMania  :side:

Nahh, it was a pretty bad Mania, apart from Tista/Taker and HBK/Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet little girls cried when Matt and Jeff faught.


Nickster said:


> Byre probably hung himself because Ashely lost.


:lmao Ashley deserved to lose. Especially considering how horrible Ashley looked compared to the rest of the divas. Man they were smokin'. (Most of them)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> RVD made that WrestleMania  :side:
> 
> Nahh, it was a pretty bad Mania, apart from Tista/Taker and HBK/Cena.


Hey he was the heart and soul of his team so yeah

I liked it, sure Kahli/Kane wasn't good and the women's title was sad but it was solid and fun to me. Especially seeing the Main Event and taker win made it worth it for me. I will buy it when it comes out.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> frankie, wwe.com hasn't reported it. how can you trust wikipedia?


:stupid:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao Ashley deserved to lose. Especially considering how horrible Ashley looked compared to the rest of the divas. Man they were smokin'. (Most of them)


Put a bag over Ashley's face and its all good though 

:side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Ashley looks horrble compared to Kalhi also. Also, why were they called "lumberjills"? wtf


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I was joking about edge :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> most of the divas looked hot except melina yuck it's like looking at a horses ass. That match sucked but it was nice to see mickie there.


truth: yeah. im going to sleep good night frankie, and everyone else.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gerweck is reporting that tomorrow will be an Edge tribute show.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> I was joking about edge :side:


Don't do that again, I really thought he was dead.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wow I can't believe people are talking about ashley when melinas face resembles a horses ass.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Shane McMahon wanted to introduce WM like Vince did at WM 3 but his own sister vetoed it. Things will be great once Vince dies. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth- I agree with Matt:agree: Ashley is U G L Y:agree: The only diva that looked bad, hell even Layla looked better and she is ugly to me too.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Gerweck is reporting that tomorrow will be an Edge tribute show.


will edge be there?

Good night jeff.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Shane McMahon wanted to introduce WM like Vince did at WM 3 but his own sister vetoed it. Things will be great once Vince dies. :lmao :lmao


I read that earlier.


:sad:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

The only thing stopping Lashley from truly being Black Lesnar is to have an off again, on again relationship with Jacqueline.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Shane McMahon wanted to introduce WM like Vince did at WM 3 but his own sister vetoed it. Things will be great once Vince dies. :lmao :lmao


I LOL'D


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Shane McMahon wanted to introduce WM like Vince did at WM 3 but his own sister vetoed it. Things will be great once Vince dies. :lmao :lmao


:lmao Steph is gonna fuck alot of shit up. I cant wait to see it.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> wow I can't believe people are talking about ashley when melinas face resembles a horses ass.


Cuz people have opinions and Melina > Ashley :agree:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Melina may not look the best, but at least she looks like a woman.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Melina may not look the best, but at least she looks like a woman.


ROFLOLMAOMGTFO

Truth: RAW is gonna be great tonight, I just know it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It was so bad that when you saw all the divas come out and they looked great. Then you saw Ashley come out. That caused a drastic facial expression change.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Melina may not look the best, but at least she looks like a woman.


I actually think Melina is really good but still I really don't know how people find Ashley attractive. My bro gives me shit for thinking she is ugly Seriously what is good there?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know I think melina is just as bad as ashley.


LOL melina looks like a women :lmao 

she looks more manly then the most of the men.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Minterz said:


> Cuz people have opinions and Melina > Ashley :agree:


:agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> I actually think Melina is really good but still I really don't know how people find Ashley attractive. My bro gives me shit for thinking she is ugly *Seriously what is good there?*


Tiggo Bitties


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The best part of the Diva match is when all the divas randomly started fighting each other.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Melina is a beast but occasionally and I stress occasionally she can sometimes look moderately decent. I don't know if it's the amount of make up or what the fuck, but at least there's a few times she isn't horrible. It doesn't matter what you do to Ashley, she still looks like a turd. Always.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Legend?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Mickie looked the hottest out of all the divas.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Legend?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Melina is a beast but occasionally and I stress occasionally she can sometimes look moderately decent. I don't know if it's the amount of make up or what the fuck, but at least there's a few times she isn't horrible. It doesn't matter what you do to Ashley, she still looks like a turd. Always.


:lmao

I may sig that just to piss off Brye when he is next online.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Tiggo Bitties


True dat, rock hard solid ones at that:side:

Truth: I am totally marking out for WCW's sig so much And people called Joey Ryan's title reign a "reign of terror" thank god that Craptista one is done.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> I don't know I think melina is just as bad as ashley.
> 
> 
> LOL melina looks like a women :lmao
> ...


I could say something similar about Mickie "Underbite" James.

See what I did there? Beauty is an opinion.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Mickie looked the hottest out of all the divas.


:agree: :agree: 

Mickie > rest of the divas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I don't know I think melina is just as bad as ashley.
> 
> 
> LOL melina looks like a women :lmao
> ...


Yea. Which is why your opinion is never held in high regard. _Oh shit._


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mickie < Melina


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Mickie looked the hottest out of all the divas.


Same thing Terrell said, now get to work on my MVP gifs


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea. Which is why your opinion is never held in high regard. _Oh shit._


Coooooollllldddd Bllooooooodddeedd.

Truth: New sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> I could say something similar about Mickie "Underbite" James.
> 
> See what I did there? Beauty is an opinion.


Oh yeah that's cool I understand you opion and mine is that she is ugly. But if you dig the shemale that's fine :agree: Glad she/he/it is still champion? :agree:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd fuck Melina before Ashely.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Mickie James in Jeans = ratings


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Mickie James in Jeans = ratings


Was she in jeans, I missed the Womens match???

Damn, that ass is fine.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yea. Which is why your opinion is never held in high regard. _Oh shit._


There's a ignore option.


:hb


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> Oh yeah that's cool I understand you opion and mine is that she is ugly. But if you dig the shemale that's fine :agree: Glad she/he/it is still champion? :agree:


Don't care.

Would you like the co-founder of Arbys to become women's champion again?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Coooooollllldddd Bllooooooodddeedd.
> 
> Truth: New sig.


I love it

Truth-holt's gif is taunting me again, I have got to see that damn movie. I hope she had a front shot too:side:

:$:$:$



Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Mickie James in Jeans = ratings


Yeah now we can see how thick that ass really is:agree: But I really though you didn't like her do to that "roastbeef" incident?

Truth-I more than likely shouldn't have asked that, fuck.:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want some Arby's


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Yeah now we can see how thick that ass really is:agree: But I really though you didn't like her do to that "roastbeef" incident?
> 
> Truth-I more than likely shouldn't have asked that, fuck.:no:


I've gotten over the Roast Beef aka Arbys incident :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RVD may have decided to stay.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Don't care.
> 
> Would you like the co-founder of Arbys to become women's champion again?


:agree: 

Roast beef > Horse.

:agree: 




added another to the Ignore List.

:agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> RVD may have decided to stay.


Good 

RVD > TNA.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I always feel like eating when I see mickie's ass

Damn that thing! I never think about those pics, no matter how many people threw up from them.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

It's a shame you can't put moderators on your ignore list, isn't it?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> I've gotten over the Roast Beef aka Arbys incident :lmao


Ahh, I guess now you can drool with the rest of the world and be jealous that Kenny has that whenever he wants *sighs*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Melina is the best womens champion in 20 years.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> It's a shame you can't put moderators on your ignore list, isn't it?


Yeah your cool I don't mind you it was some other person I was referring too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> It's a shame you can't put moderators on your ignore list, isn't it?


:lmao I was just about to say this.

Frankie just stop for your own benefit. Oh wait, you cant see me since I'm on your ignore list. WOW.


WCW4Life said:


> RVD may have decided to stay.


Ya.


Spoiler



Notice how Sabu did a move from the 2nd rope 3 straight times in like 15 seconds. Could he be worse than Carlito?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao I was just about to say this.
> 
> Frankie just stop for your own benefit. Oh wait, you cant see me since I'm on your ignore list. WOW.
> 
> ...


Nah, he killed himself too many times to be considered that.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Melina is the best womens champion in 20 years.


No doubt best looking one as well :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> Same thing Terrell said, now get to work on my MVP gifs


Nice. 

What did you have in mind?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Melina is the best womens champion in 20 years.


Is this like when people were joking about luger being great?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner and Nas hate each other?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Melina is the best womens champion in 20 years.


Trish thank you

Truth-I wished carlito was released, then only Batista and Cor von would have stunk up my tv.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Is this like when people were joking about luger being great?


No, its like an Elite group.

Russo, Luger, Lashley and Melina :side:


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Do people not know what an opinion is


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm listening to a show that suggests that Austin's stunner on Trump was unplanned because

A. It looked awkward
B. He got the fuck out of the ring
C. He was laughing afterwards

It's possible.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sabu does enough crazy shit to get a free pass to use the middle rope.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Melinas tough enough picture was greatness.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Minterz said:
 

> Do people not know what an opinion is


Not on this forum.

I personally find Melina and even Ashley hot(sometimes, like when she was on Smallville).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Melinas tough enough picture was greatness.


I am guessing the one where she is not so good huh?

Truth-Logging off soon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm listening to a show that suggests that Austin's stunner on Trump was unplanned because
> 
> A. It looked awkward
> B. He got the fuck out of the ring
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


No fucking way.

Link?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> No, its like an Elite group.
> 
> Russo, Luger, Lashley and Melina :side:


Oh I see. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Nah, he killed himself too many times to be considered that.


Oh ok. I just noticed Sabu have used the middle rope like hell since he's been in WWECW.


WCW4Life said:


> Headliner and Nas hate each other?


I dont hate him. He's probably having his _moment_ right now I guess.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Nice.
> 
> What did you have in mind?


the entrance of course and whatever you deem worthy, I didn't actually see the match


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> No fucking way.
> ...


It's an audio recap for the newsletter I'm subscribed to. It's purely speculation though but it makes sense.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cena was so overexcited to start the match that HBK put him in a headlock and said, "Take it easy man".


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> No fucking way.
> ...


You didn't see it!? I guess you missed Trump's "assult" on Vince too, ahh greatness. Especially those overhead stab like punches:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-Logging off, I hope ADR sees this. Later.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Cena was so overexcited to start the match that HBK put him in a headlock and said, "Take it easy man".


I'd believe it. Austin laughing afterwards was greatness. Trump did look legit pissed off too:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I didn't think I'd see three or four stunners tonight. I thought maybe one but Austin always goes above and beyond.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Truth-Logging off, I hope ADR sees this. Later.


Later Cody. 



Lord Alabaster Holt said:


> the entrance of course and whatever you deem worthy, I didn't actually see the match


Ok, I'll make something for you later.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HBK should just....leave now. With no mention of him at all on Raw or future shows.. Just randomly leave.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin can Stunner whoever he wants.


I was shocked when Umaga spiked him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3863822-post18.html

:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Wow, new forum record today. 1008 members were online today just after WrestleMania's conclusion.


----------



## Matt K (Jan 2, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I didn't think I'd see three or four stunners tonight. I thought maybe one but Austin always goes above and beyond.


I agreee with this. I only expected 1 to be honest.

Cena should learn more moves.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Austin can Stunner whoever he wants.
> 
> 
> I was shocked when Umaga spiked him.


Twice. He basically won the match though. :lmao


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi

Truth - I thought WM 23 was great!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Matt K said:


> Cena should learn more moves.


Yeah, because it's not the fact that they tell him to wrestle a certain way with certain moves, it's because he doesn't know anything else.

I've "Cena nuff" bullshit. :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3863822-post18.html
> 
> :lmao


LOL!

I'm not sure if he's been a gimmick poster as of late or just a blind fan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin winning the match for Lashley = fucking ratings


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I won just over 3,600 points from WM!  Mainly from 1,000 on Kennedy


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I won loads of points on Mania


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lashley should be honoured his bald head was in the same ring as Austin's.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I won a lot of points on Melina because the odds were against her.

:hb


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - Edge played a great role in the MITB Match, threw a step ladder at Punk, speared everyone, then got squashed by Jeff.

:side:

*Truth* - WM was alright. Wasn't shit, wasn't perfect.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I won a lot of points on Melina because the odds were against her.
> 
> :hb


I bet 3000 on her, I should've had more faith


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Honor gave the womens match a 0/10.:lmao :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Honor gave the womens match a 0/10.:lmao :lmao


I usually disagree with almost everything he says but from what I heard that rating is generous


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Ashley's fault.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Honor gave the womens match a 0/10.:lmao :lmao


Link?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

True this match was horrible.


j20 said:


> Link?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/332504-honor-wrestlemania-23-analysis.html


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I broke even points wise.

I wished an HBK win and lost loads on that one.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah the womens match was bad but the women in it are not any good. If they had better womens wrestlers like Victoria or mickie it would have been better. Why give mania matches to christy or to ashley. I remember how bad christy was when she faced trish but at lest she faced some one good to carry her.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cena sux0rz


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't wait to see vince on raw


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vince wearing a wig = ratings


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Honor gave the womens match a 0/10.:lmao :lmao


Shit I did too, that match was a fuckin DUD.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

I wonder what this means about Melina's future


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I got goodfellas on bluray I'm about to put that on.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Minterz said:


> I wonder what this means about Melina's future


meh, I wouldn't worry. She had been said to be in so much hot water yet still champ. Its ok right now, knowing she might drop it to Mickie, Victoria or someone else better.(which is everyone)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't think she would of won at Wrestlemania if her WWE status was in jeopardy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I don't think she would of won at Wrestlemania if her WWE status was in jeopardy.


Exactly, that is what I told Mindy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


Melina is hot:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


A man of many words you are:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think the only way I get any talk is by dissing peoples favs that's why I love to diss jbl because it pisses pyro off.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just watched last weeks episode of 24.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I found Limited Edition Wrestlemania: The Complete Anthology DVD Boxset (31 Discs) for £154.99 I soooo have to get that.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Couldnt watch mania today because I had 4 assesments in 5 periods today at school.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb


Watching Hogan/Macho Man from WM 5


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

S'ok, I'll catch the replay that's on later tonight.

Was it worth the money to order it? I just want to know before I order it...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, just to see Austin.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't wait to get the mania set Might get the rumble one next month.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I was thinking about getting it for Austin...

Him pretending to laugh and then just stopping = :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fuck Kennedy, fuck his marks and fuck all the sheep on this fucking site.



Morning.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm glad Kennedy won the MITB but I would have loved Orton to win it just to see Pyro's reaction to it.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

OMG!!!!!  :faint::faint::faint:

My...... points......... :side:

(If you want points, rep PM or just say!)


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Did you win the lottery?

It's a shame that there is nothing really good to buy in the store


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I won a few points too yay 

Truth - I'm loving the statistics:

15-0


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I was thinking about buying a lotto ticket. Decided against it though :no:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought one yesturday...don't think I won


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

^^^
too bad 

for both of you

But you got your points 

But anyway, if anyone wants points, rep or PM me. I'm logging off now cya.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Yay thanks Boco!  

Is that the 2nd time you've won the lotto?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: The Women's Championship match sucked. At least all the divas were there.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't really care for points if there was something worth buying in the store then I would care.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: The Women's Championship match sucked. At least all the divas were there.


It was the worst match in a long time.




Watching the goodfellas on bluray dvd.



Looks like pyro and his sheep are going to go crazy over they next few months.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - I am in a BTB/E-fed with another forum, and I won the MITB yay


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> It was the worst match in a long time.


I was really looking forward to it too. When I saw that it was going to be the 2nd to last match I thought it would be good.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I knew it would suck just like the kane vs kahli match.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I have never seen this site so dead.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - Lavey has a great looking gif in his sig


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm rich!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

8,000 post's.

:hb


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> 8,000 post's.
> 
> :hb


 Congratulations.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks 

Check your rep points I'm going to rep you let's see how much it goes up. I think I have rep power of 22 but I'm not sure.

oh yeah I'm going to buy jeffdivalover a membership I might buy you one too.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

:faint: Thanks.

It's 3285 points ATM.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> 8,000 post's.
> 
> :hb


Congrats mate


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sargey said:


> Congrats mate


Thanks


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

:faint:  3307 now.  Thanks Frankie. <3  :faint:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

No problem 

truth: wednesday 25th will be 3 year's since I joined.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Veteran! 

I've been here since Feb 06 , so just over a year


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Late October 2006 for me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

November for me 

Truth: A second ago, i'm sure it just said only 17 users were active on here.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

this year i can't wait to get dre, 50 cent, eminems new albums.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Same

Add Chamillionaires to that too.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - 2 weeks of holidays just started.  (Well, they started on Friday, but hey)


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; just downloaded WM


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Downloading Cena/HBK


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

cant believe we gotta wait another year till we might get a decent mania


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Late-ish September 05 for me, it seems like only yesterday.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I think this pic of jeff is sooo sexy... 

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/exclusives/4431862/102.jpg


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: 8 more hours until the Boston Red Sox's open the new MLB season.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/youtu...ut-butter-jelly-time-orejobi.html#post3869767

OH.MY.GOD!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> this year i can't wait to get dre, 50 cent, eminems new albums.


Em's got a new album coming out?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

j20 said:


> Em's got a new album coming out?


:agree: november 07


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just got repped by Shellycoholic. He/She has made no posts and they're a lifetime premium already!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> :agree: november 07


Sweet 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhjWr9nFvK8&mode=related&search=


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Here :side: *watches for spoilers* Watching WM today after school at KIF's hopefully if spoilers are pulled off I won't see them or catch wind before hand.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just watched ECW Originals Vs New Breed. Really cool to see guys like The Sandman, Sabu and Dreamer appear at Mania. A great moment for their careers.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just watched ECW Originals Vs New Breed. Really cool to see guys like The Sandman, Sabu and Dreamer appear at Mania. A great moment for their careers.


Whew that was a near spoiler. How ya doin'? Its that day again


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Whew that was a near spoiler. How ya doin'? Its that day again


I know, I FREAKIN LOVE MONDAYS!!!1!!11! :side:

I'm good thanks, watched most of Mania and enjoyed it. You?


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I hated most of Mania. After all the hype... it didn't really deliver.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I know, I FREAKIN LOVE MONDAYS!!!1!!11! :side:
> 
> I'm good thanks, watched most of Mania and enjoyed it. You?


Mania wise? Don't care if I watch it or not, might aswell. Personally? Darn good. The liking of Mondays comes with the username, it was bound to happen, don't take it personally


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Mania wise? Don't care if I watch it or not, might aswell. Personally? Darn good. The liking of Mondays comes with the username, it was bound to happen, don't take it personally


Have you ever seen the user on here called "Mr Tuesday Morning"?

:no:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Have you ever seen the user on here called "Mr Tuesday Morning"?
> 
> :no:


I haven't, I would give him a hard time also. So... how about the Pheonix Suns?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I haven't, I would give him a hard time also. So... how about the Pheonix Suns?


That Steve Nash eh, him and his touchdowns and field goals. What a great player :side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> That Steve Nash eh, him and his touchdowns and field goals. What a great player :side:


Very much so... I'm trying to keep the conversation going since this is the only area that something intresting sans spoilers is happening. The Rams are going to take it all the way this year. No sports? The weather is crappy, a winterstorm is being speculated LAME! No weather? Did you watch Adult Swim the past 2 days? They said they were showing the ATHF movie weeks ago yesterday and showed Perfect Hair Forever Saturday Night all night in crappy quality. They did show the ATHF movie last night but it was in the bottom corner of the screen as big as well... this .maybe alittle bigger.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Wrestlemania 23 was the best PPV I seen since Judgement Day 2005.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Wrestlemania 23 was the best PPV I seen since Judgement Day 2005.


I enjoyed it aswell, I thought MITB, Batista/Taker, Cena/HBK and MVP/Benoit were all good matches. I also enjoyed the ECW match just because it was nice to see the Originals get a spot on the biggest stage of them all.

Anyway, how are you Matt? 

I think I have a banner request for you :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I enjoyed it aswell, I thought MITB, Batista/Taker, Cena/HBK and MVP/Benoit were all good matches. I also enjoyed the ECW match just because it was nice to see the Originals get a spot on the biggest stage of them all.
> 
> Anyway, how are you Matt?
> 
> I think I have a banner request for you :$


I agree with all of that other than the Originals. Thought it was a waste of time.

I'm doing ok whats the topic for your banner. I feel like making something now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> I'm doing ok whats the topic for your banner. I feel like making something now.


Cena still being the WWE Champion is the topic. Shall I PM you some pics.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Sparki said:


> I hated most of Mania. After all the hype... it didn't really deliver.


Rarely does deliver mate...  

*Truth;* just posted the 1st WM GIF in the GIF thread. 
(Its also in my sig)


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeff Hardy botching on the Grandest Stage Of 'Em All


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Cena still being the WWE Champion is the topic. Shall I PM you some pics.


Ok il do it later on.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Jeff Hardy botching on the Grandest Stage Of 'Em All


Not really a botch... It was so blatently a work, you can see where they cut and re-glued the ladder together so that it would break down the middle.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Not really a botch... It was so blatently a work, you can see where they cut and re-glued the ladder together so that it would break down the middle.


Aye I saw it... 'twas never a botch. I can't understand why they took them both out of the match though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Not really a botch... It was so blatently a work, you can see where they cut and re-glued the ladder together so that it would break down the middle.


Don't kill the myth of Jeff Hardy!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Everything Jeff Hardy does is a botch.

Hell, I'll say it right now. He, himself, is a botch.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Sparki said:


> Aye I saw it... 'twas never a botch. I can't understand why they took them both out of the match though.


No neither can i... I was sure they were going to start off an Edge/Orton feud with one of them costing the other one the opportunity to get the briefcase or something along those lines.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Everything Jeff Hardy does is a botch.
> 
> Hell, I'll say it right now. He, himself, is a botch.


I bought UFC 52 and 54 DVDs today


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just got in. Hi


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I bought UFC 52 and 54 DVDs today


Two awesome events. Good buys. :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Two awesome events. Good buys. :agree:


I know, really starting to get into UFC now. Georges St Pierre is my favourite fighter at the moment.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Do you guys who are Cena fans really want him to hold this belt longer than he already has?


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Just listened to Linkin Park's new song. I'm very disappointed.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I'm here for a few minutes.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Do you guys who are Cena fans really want him to hold this belt longer than he already has?


I want him to hold onto the belt till after Backlash and then drop the title. Then I hope he does some non title feuds for a while to freshen up his character. Hopefully resulting in a heel turn (he's fine as a face though).



Sparki said:


> Just listened to Linkin Park's new song. I'm very disappointed.


:$

I haven't heard it whats so bad?


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I haven't heard it whats so bad?


It's nothing like the last two albums. Chester isn't doing what he does best... he's just singing ya know... not SINGING.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I hope THQ look at Money In The Bank from last night and get some idea's for what to do for MITB in SVR2008. *cough* Finisher off ladder's *cough* :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

They really should have put that in SvR2007. A Super RKO off a ladder would be so sweet.

Truth: This site is slow as hell as the moment.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope to mimick that Jeff Hardy ladder spot in SVR2008.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I just want to Kenton Bomb someone ass off a ladder personally.  

More Truth - I thought last night's MITB was the best out the 3 so far imo. :agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I honestly thought HBK was going to win at some point last night.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I thought HBK was going to win the WWE title last night, but as soon as The Undertaker won the World Title, i knew Cena was going to beat HBK. :no:


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Truth - There's only 72 users online.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I just bombed my operations management test big time. I tried to study but I can't retain that type of pointless information with like 100 different formulas, graphs, models, and other shit.

I fucking hate everyday of learning my major, it's such busllshit. Sometimes I just want to quit this school and do something else.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

What are you majoring in Delfin?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Business Management

Bad fucking choice by me, I had no idea what I was getting myself into. And I'm now a junior so changing majors isn't really an option anymore. I wanted to do like advertising and stuff but my worthless counselors in high school and college can't tell me anything so I never found out how to go about that.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah I guess it is a little late to change now. But you never know, when you get out of school you may find a job you really like.

I'm still working on picking my major, not really sure where I want to go with that one.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

School talk, ahhhh!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

You may as well go into your freshman year undeclared unless you're really sure about your major. I wish that's what I would have done.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> You may as well go into your freshman year undeclared unless you're really sure about your major. I wish that's what I would have done.


I'm undeclared atm.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

That's what I'm most likely going to do. Becuase I pretty much have no idea what I want my major to be yet.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't mean to toot my own horn but I'm smarter than probably over 95% of the people at this school, I just have become so frustrated with learning things day after day and year after year that I have absolutely no interest in that it's beginning to kind of break me down.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I don't mean to toot my own horn but I'm smarter than probably over 95% of the people at this school, I just have become so frustrated with learning things day after day and year after year that I have absolutely no interest in that it's beginning to kind of break me down.


What are all of your classes?


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah I see what you mean. But just think about it, in a year you'll be out of there with a degree in your hand. Plus, there's always the option to go back and try something else.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Right now Chase I have Professional Writing, Public Speaking (with a bunch of rejects who have no idea how to give a speech), Weapons of mass destruction, Industral Organization, and Operations Management.

It will all work out one way or another Vin, I'm just at one of those frustrating times of the year I guess.

*Truth:* As soon as I go home after my worthless Weapons of Mass Destruction class I'm going to smoke a pipe and watch the rest of Wrestlemania. Even though the HBK/Cena match was kind of spoiled for me on the last page. I guess my points spoiled some of it too because I had like 800 yesterday before the bets.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

GSP is a pussy.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I am down on pipes blunts or bongs for me.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Truth: Eating Lucky Charms.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I was pleasently surprised that Batitsa actually managed to make his match with Taker pretty good. That makes 3 or 4 Batitsa matches good in his career.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Batista proved the haters wrong.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I think DARE (Drug and Alcohol Resistance Education) made me want to try getting high even more. I remember some trippy videos being shown to us in elementary school about weed and other drugs talking about euphoria and hallucinations and shit.

Ironically enough, I spoke in an assembly about not smoking weed and not doing drugs when I was in 4th grade. Ironic how life worked out.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL, I remember DARE. Trying to convince the little kids never to do drugs. They should just scrap the program altogether, becuase half the kids end up at least smoking weed anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: MITB was the best MITB match so far, eventhough it had the least big spots.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ MITB was very good I thought. They had quite a few near finishes that had me thinking it might go another way. Plus it was quite a bit longer than last years I believe.



vindawg1 said:


> LOL, I remember DARE. Trying to convince the little kids never to do drugs. They should just scrap the program altogether, becuase half the kids end up at least smoking weed anyway.


It kind of got me interested in drugs. Like I'd go to the library and get a book on acid or mushrooms and they'd have awesome hallucination pictures. I needed to know the unknown. DARE is totally worthless though, and everyone I know who ever wore a DARE shirt was doing it sarcastically because they were heads too.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah Delfin, I still have one of those damn shirts. I've worn it while smoking before, it ads to the enjoyment.

Truth: I hope Kennedy shows up Raw and challenges Cena.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah weed won't hurt ya though. They used to give us talks about drugs I think every elementary does. How I got started with weed was the last year I lived in Columbus like 10 years ago some older buddies in the neighbourhood were selling green and they got me to sell it in my junoir high. Once I had to move to Canada I was in a economic, and living situation with my mom where I had to work and double up to get an apartment and have some cash cuz I couldn't take living with my mom. 

Truth: I just smoke outta habit at this point also when people wanna pick up some and then matchup. Not going to Uni this year has just cut down on responsiblities and gives me more free time to do nothing with.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm so sick of people complaining and acting surprised when a big star taps to the STFU.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm so sick of people complaining and acting surprised when a big star taps to the STFU.


Me too. I just wish Cena would make it look a little more painful.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Your sig spoiled the Taker vs. Batista match for me!!!!

:gun: :gun: :frustrate :banplz: 

How was the match though, I'm going to watch it when I go home.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Your sig spoiled the Taker vs. Batista match for me!!!!
> 
> :gun: :gun: :frustrate :banplz:
> 
> How was the match though, I'm going to watch it when I go home.


I think it was Batista's best match yet.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

The match was actually really good I thought Batitsa really stepped his game up I mean he wasn;t great but was way above his normal level.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Your sig spoiled the Taker vs. Batista match for me!!!!
> 
> :gun: :gun: :frustrate :banplz:
> 
> How was the match though, I'm going to watch it when I go home.


Sorry :$

It was maybe MOTN in a night filled with a few good matches and hands down Batista's best match ever.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Sorry :$
> 
> It was maybe MOTN in a night filled with a few good matches and hands down Batista's best match ever.


I got to the entrances of the match last night on my NSV and went to sleep because I had to be up at 7. I had WM totally downloaded by 12:30 though. I was surprised they put that match on when they did though, seems like it should have been up the card more.

*Truth:* I bet that well over half the people on the forum had no idea who Slick was last night.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth- I had no idea who slick was but I bought the PPV so I wasn't on any streams.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^
I stayed in this thread during Mania so I don't know the reaction to that skit but I marked out for Steamboat.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

The only reason I knew who Slick was was becuase I have these old WWF trading cards that are like 15 years old now, and Slick is on one of the cards.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I hope Rosie O'Donnell dies of a heart attack soon. She is so damn annoying.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I am now officially "Jobbing To Delerious"


----------



## hardyz07 (Mar 15, 2007)

Truth - I have never had sex


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I bet that well over half the people on the forum had no idea who Slick was last night.


Truth - I'm an old school fan so I know him. I think the same could be said about Steamboat, some people probably didn't know who he was either (talking about new school fans). I was surprised to see I.R.S there as well.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

hardyz07 said:


> Truth - I have never had sex


Congradulations.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I'm an old school fan so I knew who he was. I think the same could be said about Steamboat, some people probably didn't recognize him either. I was surprised to see I.R.S there as well.


Forgot about good ol' IRS. Out of all of them I was most excited to see him.

*Truth:* This video is weird as hell - http://youtube.com/watch?v=SNIpzW27ksI


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

vindawg1 said:


> I've worn it while smoking before, it ads to the enjoyment


:lmao

I've done that too. Good stuff.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* This video is weird as hell - http://youtube.com/watch?v=SNIpzW27ksI


:lmao


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Forgot about good ol' IRS. Out of all of them I was most excited to see him.
> 
> *Truth:* This video is weird as hell - http://youtube.com/watch?v=SNIpzW27ksI


Truth - When I saw IRS there, I was immediately looking to see if Dibiase was there as well.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I'm pretty depressed about UNC's loss last night. If not for those 2 foul outs and McCants cramped leg. We would have won. :sad:


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I'm pretty depressed about UNC's loss last night. If not for those 2 foul outs and McCants cramped leg. We would have won. :sad:


Candace Parker > All. 

Truth - Tennessee is winning it all, no doubt about it. As for the men tonight, Florida is repeating. 

Truth - I only watched half of Wrestlemania. My download limit exceeded, so I have to wait another 3 hours to get the rest of the PPV. I already know all the results, but still.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Candace Parker > All.
> 
> Truth - Tennessee is winning it all, no doubt about it. As for the men tonight, Florida is repeating.
> 
> Truth - I only watched half of Wrestlemania. My download limit exceeded, so I have to wait another 3 hours to get the rest of the PPV. I already know all the results, but still.


I too think Florida will win, but Oden vs Noah is going to be one hell of a matchup.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I only watched half of Wrestlemania. My download limit exceeded, so I have to wait another 3 hours to get the rest of the PPV. I already know all the results, but still.


You may not feel like redownloading but this took me about 2 hours to download overall - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3868072-post3.html

*Truth:* I think I'll probably leave my next class half way through.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Florida will dominate.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man women's ball when i try to watch I just always think that like Sasha Palovic and Larry Huges along could like a tie or beat a college womens team alone 2-5.

If Ohio State wins it all tonight I will actually be geeked/pumped/etc I hate the Gators nearly as much as Notre Dame, and Michigan in football besides Charles Woodson cuz he plays on the Packers.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Delfin. 

Truth - I see Oden picking up 2 quick fouls in the first 5 minutes and sitting out the rest of the half. While he's out Florida will just dominate in the post with Noah and Horford. I predict the final score will be...

75-63, Florida.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Truth: I'm pissed I didn't get into an NCAA toury pool, becuase most of the teams I picked to win have won. I could have used some extra cash.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

This is the one game Oden must play 30 minutes we have one capable interior player while the Gators have two sometimes 3 if Richards is playing well. Anyway some simple thing Oden is guarding Horford I think not Noah 

Oden>the entire Gaotrs roster in the NBA Conley Jr.>then any Gators player in the NBA Horford>Noah

Noah should have declared and went two overall now he will go like 6-8 overall. The key for Oio State is if COnley Jr. really outplays Tauren Green which is a distinct possibility along with Oden staying on cuz if not the dearth of Gators big men will go off.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just watched MITB again, very enjoyable spotfest match :agree:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just watched MITB again, very enjoyable spotfest match :agree:


Hey Matt did you get your stream to work?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Candace Parker > All.
> 
> Truth - Tennessee is winning it all, no doubt about it. As for the men tonight, Florida is repeating.


Before last night I would have said fuck that UNC is winning but now that they're out I'm rooting for UT to win it all. Candice is gonna put a hurting on Matee Ajavon & that other chick I can't remember right now on Rutgers.


Truth: I watched Epiphany Prince (Rutgers)play in a High School championship game at Madison Square Garden my senior year in H.S. She did really good. Her school Murry Burtraum is known to blow out the oppossing team by like 50 pts a game. She has excellent potentail. :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> Hey Matt did you get your stream to work?


The link you gave me had some other streams and I used one of them, and it worked great thanks


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth- I am going out now.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Truth: In the process of downlowding Mania, so I can watch MITB again.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

TruthL I didn't care for the WM card this year. I'll prolly d/l it tomorrow.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Truth: I've got Mania recorded so if I want, i'll watch again... I doubt it though.


----------



## vindawg1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Truth: Going out now. Peace.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I'm about to finish up this short story and finish up Queen of Glass. Best damn novel I read in my life. Took 5 years today for the wuthor to finish.  :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Love this gif


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AND THE WAITRESS IS PRACTICING POLITICS, AS THE BUSINESSMEN SLOWLY GET STONED. YES THEY'RE SHARING A DRINK CALLED LONENESS, BUT IT'S BETTER THEN DRINKING ALONE.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Highspots is now officially the greatest online wrestling store ever. Just got my copy of WrestleMania X-Seven I ordered from them for $30, it was factory sealed with all the inserts and everything still intact. LOL at those spending $100+ to pick it up, used even, on eBay.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:ns


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :ns



:frustrate


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-Watching RVD vs Edge, WWE Title. Good Match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


>


Damn them breaking kayfabe. Vince is exposing the business.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Where is that pic from?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cena has won main event for three Wrestlemanias in a row. I'm pretty sure Hogan is the only other person to have done that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Where is that pic from?


They were on NBC this morning.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Damn them breaking kayfabe. Vince is exposing the business.


Agreed, it ruins the fun of Donald and Vince hating each other I bet all Casual fans are stunned


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Cena has won main event for three Wrestlemanias in a row. I'm pretty sure Hogan is the only other person to have done that.


Austin would of if it wasn't for the injury.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : i thought Mania was great, personal opinion though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Austin would of if it wasn't for the injury.


It would have been Austin/Rock three years in a row. I'm kinda glad it didn't happen because X-7 wouldn't have been as good if it did. Austin/Trips would have been good for 16.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cena wasn't the main event at 21 though was he? His match was 2nd to last I thought. Could be considered a main event though since it was for the WWE title.

This is also the 2nd year in a row where the Rumble winner didn't Main Event Mania, how lame.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wanna see Austin/Rock headline Mania again.


:sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cena wasn't the main event at 21 though was he? His match was 2nd to last I thought. Could be considered a main event though since it was for the WWE title.
> 
> This is also the 2nd year in a row where the Rumble winner didn't Main Event Mania, how lame.


Someone made a thread about it in the PPV section last night.

Basically it just shows that Raw is the more important show. They've closed out the last 4 WM's.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/332676-john-cena-greatest-wrestler-ever.html

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I wanna see Austin/Rock headline Mania again.
> 
> 
> :sad:


Won't happen. Even though Austin took most of the bumps in the Billionaire match. :lmao

Seriously, he looked like he could have wrestled a decent match if he had someone to carry him.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Cena wasn't the main event at 21 though was he? His match was 2nd to last I thought. Could be considered a main event though since it was for the WWE title.
> 
> This is also the 2nd year in a row where the Rumble winner didn't Main Event Mania, how lame.


I consider both the world title matches every mania to be main events despite where they are on the card. Just like when Flair/Savage and Hogan/Sid were billed as double main events at WM 8.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cena wasn't the main event at 21 though was he? His match was 2nd to last I thought. Could be considered a main event though since it was for the WWE title.
> 
> *This is also the 2nd year in a row where the Rumble winner didn't Main Event Mania, how lame*.


Thank Batista for that, even though he had a very good match up. They just knew Cena/HBK would have a good match I guess.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Someone made a thread about it in the PPV section last night.
> 
> Basically it just shows that Raw is the more important show. They've closed out the last 4 WM's.


Well that was a given. It's lame though. If you win the Rumble, you should be the main event at Wrestlemania, it's that simple. Nobody wins the Rumble and wants to be the 4th match on the card, that ruins the whole point.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Thank Batista for that, even though he had a very good match up. They just knew Cena/HBK would have a good match I guess.


Why should I thank Batista for last year though? Rey won the rumble and he was put before the Diva's match (which I understand) and was given like 9 minutes.

To WCW, that's what I figured.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Won't happen. Even though Austin took most of the bumps in the Billionaire match. :lmao
> 
> Seriously, he looked like he could have wrestled a decent match if he had someone to carry him.
> 
> ...


Yeah, he's in pretty much the same condition now as he was with his match with Rock at 19.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think I'm going to start a rumor that WM 24 will be headlined by Austin/Hogan and Rock/HBK.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I think I'm going to start a rumor that WM 24 will be headlined by Austin/Hogan and Rock/HBK.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why should I thank Batista for last year though? Rey won the rumble and he was put before the Diva's match (which I understand) and was given like 9 minutes.
> 
> To WCW, that's what I figured.


Yeah true, I don't know about 22's world title match. I wonder if Eddie was still alive it would have been the main event?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If you thought the crowd reactions last night were bad, wait until next year when it's outdoors.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Yeah true, I don't know about 22's world title match. I wonder if Eddie was still alive it would have been the main event?


I couldn't see anything main eventing over Cena/HHH last year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Caesar's Palace > Citrus Bowl




Still waiting to hear Legend's opinion on Mania.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I couldn't see anything main eventing over Cena/HHH last year.


Just now thought of that, since Eddie would have won the rumble and such. I always forgot that HHH/Cena was like Rock/Austin in hype and stuff. I also thought that Batista/Taker wasn't the Last match of the night cause they built up HBK/Cena more, put more effort into it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Opening Day for Baseball.


:hb


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr.Brye said:


> Truth- Here


Hello, tough break


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Caesar's Palace > Citrus Bowl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legend: Wrestlemania was very good because Kennedy won MITB and Shawn Michaels, that talentless prick who I actually like, tapped out to John Cena.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Brye = worst username ever:lmao



> Legend: Wrestlemania was very good because Kennedy won MITB and Shawn Michaels, that talentless prick *who I actually like*, tapped out to John Cena.


:lmao:lmao:lmaoSounds about right.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Mr. Brye = worst username ever:lmao


Nah, suck it 123, has him beat. But yeah, Mr. Brye is sort of lame. You should have done Mr. Brye.....Brye because that's original.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder if Legend will ever get it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Breaking Da Fucking Walls


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You really didnt need to change it. If people thought you were female, so what.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, suck it 123, has him beat. But yeah, Mr. Brye is sort of lame. You should have done Mr. Brye.....Brye because that's original.


For him being a good friend to me, I still am not feeling the name also.

Truth-CENA wins! CENA wins! JR's line never gets old.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You really didnt need to change it. If people thought you were female, so what.


People really thought Brian was a chick?


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Nobody thought Brye was a chick... he shouldn't have changed his name imo.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

No Way Out 2001 just came in the mail.


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> People really thought Brian was a chick?


Yeah, they did :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> No Way Out 2001 just came in the mail.
> 
> 
> :hb


:hb


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Mr. Brye = worst username ever:lmao


Truth - It's up there, Brian didn't have to change it. When I first joined some people thought I was black. I didn't change my name to Mr. White, did I?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I got so drunk during Wrestlemania I could tell you much about aside from the first two matches and the results, for some reason I remember the finishes, go figure. :lmao

Truth: Need to go sleep off the rest of my hangover, later everyone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, Im kinda regretting it now, But I'll live with it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^Damn. You gotta wait 6 months now. Unless you get special privledges. (Did I spell that right?)


Sparki said:


> Nobody thought Brye was a chick... he shouldn't have changed his name imo.


Unless people were joking in Me & Monty's WF BTB.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> :hb


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - It's up there, Brian didn't have to change it. *When I first joined some people thought I was black.* I didn't change my name to Mr. White, did I?


Well my question has been answered:$



Brye said:


> Yeah, they did:$


Ouch, that sucks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^^Damn. You gotta wait 6 months now. Unless you get special privledges. (Did I spell that right?)
> 
> Unless people were joking in Me & Monty's WF BTB.


I can live 6 months with it, its not really a big deal to me. Most people call me Brian anyway


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/332701-end-does-hurt-match.html#post3871291

Read, reply, love


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I got so drunk during Wrestlemania I could tell you much about aside from the first two matches and the results, for some reason I remember the finishes, go figure. :lmao
> 
> Truth: Need to go sleep off the rest of my hangover, later everyone.


Later, when you come back on you can help me out in the ROH DVD thread.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Got all my bets right after last night's Mania.

From Batista vs. Taker to Melina vs. Ashley to Michaels vs. Cena. I even predicted that HBK vs. Cena would end the exact same way the Triple H match did last year in my post. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr.Brye said:


> I can live 6 months with it, its not really a big deal to me. Most people call me Brian anyway


Your WM rating sucks, Lashley not hitting....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!! = -**


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Your WM rating sucks, Lashley not hitting....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!! = -**


He probably didnt hit it because Batista used it against Taker.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley did the Powerslam


Austin beating Umaga for him = more ratings anyway


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He probably didnt hit it because Batista used it against Taker.


Yeah, Batista stole Lashleys spotlight. Thats why his match was so good


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> He probably didnt hit it because Batista used it against Taker.


Nah. He didn't hit it because of so many reasons that I'll only name 2.

1. He didn't want to get a louder pop than Austin because he respects his elders

2. He didn't want to break the WF Servers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah. He didn't hit it because of so many reasons that I'll only name 2.
> 
> 1. He didn't want to get a louder pop than Austin because he respects his elders
> 
> 2. He didn't want to break the WF Servers.


Sounds good. Although the servers failed miserably last night anyway going against 1008 members.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice name Bryeanna.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr.Brye said:


> Yeah, Batista stole Lashleys spotlight. Thats why his match was so good


Batista vs Taker = Greatest Batista match in History. So glad Taker won in a really good match, not a typical batista one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Nice name Bryeanna.


Thanks :$


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I don't think that WM was worth $50 but it was alright overall  I never order PPVs but it was pretty cool.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: I don't think that WM was worth $50 but it was alright overall  I never order PPVs but it was pretty cool.


It only costs 15 English Pounds over here. I found that under the Sofa last night, about 3 hours before so i thought "What the hell".

Hardy killing himself > 'Tista getting beat. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Batista vs Taker = Greatest Batista match in History. So glad Taker won in a really good match, not a typical batista one.


Yeah, I agree with you there, I'm glad Batista stepped up his game


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RAW should be impressive tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

No one would be complaining if Cena won with a powerslam.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Emperor DC said:


> It only costs 15 English Pounds over here. I found that under the Sofa last night, about 3 hours before so i thought "What the hell".
> 
> Hardy killing himself > 'Tista getting beat. :agree:


£14.95 actually.  And I just discovered you can watch repeats free until Saturday. Why did I not know this before?

MITB was severly disappointing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I still thought the show was good though


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> £14.95 actually.  And I just discovered you can watch repeats free until Saturday. Why did I not know this before?
> 
> MITB was severly disappointing.


I know. I fell asleep for the last 10 minutes of the Cena/HBK match. No doubt Cena's superb selling made me sleepy. :no:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr.Brye said:


> Yeah, I agree with you there, I'm glad Batista stepped up his game


Too bad Ashley couldn't



> Hardy killing himself > 'Tista getting beat.


no way! Batista losing > all!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The fireworks > the actual show


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah, it was pretty decent. I didn't feel like it was 'Mania standard though. You'd have to go quite a way back to find a worse WM. Probably 15.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> It only costs 15 English Pounds over here. I found that under the Sofa last night, about 3 hours before so i thought "What the hell".
> 
> Hardy killing himself > 'Tista getting beat. :agree:


Lucky 

My dad was away for the weekend to go to some nascar races with his friends, so he told me that I could order WM so thats what I did. Invited a friend over and it was all good. Though, we were gossiping a lot during the "dull" matches.

Takers entrance was a little bit ridiculous  They repeated his music like 5 times!

And I wish I would have been able to see Carlitos match


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> *Too bad Ashley couldn't*
> 
> 
> 
> no way! Batista losing > all!


I was mega pissed after that match


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Mr.Brye said:


> I was mega pissed after that match


Maybe she'll win tonight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ashley's package almost showed a few times in that match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The best part of Taker's entrance is when he had been walking for roughly 10000000000000000000000 hours and they cut to Batista in the ring and then they cut to a view over his shoulder to Taker who was only like halfway down the ramp. :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Lucky
> 
> My dad was away for the weekend to go to some nascar races with his friends, so he told me that I could order WM so thats what I did. Invited a friend over and it was all good. Though, we were gossiping a lot during the "dull" matches.
> 
> ...


Rumour has it he would of used the middle rope.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Ashley's package almost showed a few times in that match.


Yeah, it was a close one.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

We know Brye, we were here. 



Emperor DC said:


> I know. I fell asleep for the last 10 minutes of the Cena/HBK match. No doubt Cena's superb selling made me sleepy. :no:


That pissed me off so much. Such a large portion of the match revolved around working on that knee, and not only did he forget to sell it, but he bounded and charged around the ring like a fool seconds afterwards. Clearly, that means Trish > Cena.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Rumour has it he would of used the middle rope.


What do you mean? Sorry for my dumbness


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr.Brye said:


> I was mega pissed after that match


I knew it would be shit. Ashley can't wrestle at all dude. I am going to protest untill Cheerleader Melissa is there.

Truth-I enjoied Mania, I didn't even have to pay for it to see Taker win. Lucky me

Truth-Carlito sucks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> *I knew it would be shit. Ashley can't wrestle at all dude. I am going to protest untill Cheerleader Melissa is there.*
> 
> Truth-I enjoied Mania, I didn't even have to pay for it to see Taker win. Lucky me
> 
> Truth-Carlito sucks.


I know she's not great but I really just wanted her to win

Anyone else see the fan trying to get into the ring?


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> I knew it would be shit. Ashley can't wrestle at all dude. I am going to protest untill Cheerleader Melissa is there.
> 
> Truth-I enjoied Mania, I didn't even have to pay for it to see Taker win. Lucky me
> 
> ...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> What do you mean? Sorry for my dumbness


Now would be a good time for WCW4Life to post that banner.

Basically he use it too much.


CaL said:


> Yeah, it was a close one.


All of the divas including Melina would of probably threw up at the same time.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Mr.Brye said:


> I know she's not great but I really just wanted her to win
> 
> Anyone else see the fan trying to get into the ring?


She would've if it was a non title match, she's not ready for the belt


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Now would be a good time for WCW4Life to post that banner.
> 
> Basically he use it too much.
> 
> All of the divas including Melina would of probably threw up at the same time.


Oh...  

truth: im excited for RAW tonight, no clue why


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Now would be a good time for WCW4Life to post that banner.
> 
> Basically he use it too much.
> 
> All of the divas including Melina would of probably threw up at the same time.


This one? 










Or this one?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not cool!

Come on now 

Funny, but give Carlito some credit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao yes that one.

CaL I'm sure you would like this thread. Although its gonna get closed:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/332710-stone-cold-greatest-all-time.html


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hailsabin said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it would be shit. Ashley can't wrestle at all dude. I am going to protest untill Cheerleader Melissa is there.
> ...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Thats not cool!
> 
> Come on now
> 
> Funny, but give the middle rope some credit


Edited for truth.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I guess I've gotten over her loss, as long as she's on Smackdown each week, I guess I'm happy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They changed the finish of the womens title match at the last minute when Ashley almost exposed herself backstage. I bet Ashley felt like shit for letting the secret out.

Truth-I wonder how Sabu and Carlito would do without a middle rope.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> CarlitosCabanaGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you knew about my dislike for your man, Yeah but its safe to say that I am not into him at all. You gave have him
> ...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Stone Cold vs. HHH 3 Stages Of Hell match.


:hb


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just took a shower after a shitty day. Been at school for the past 8 hours working pretty much non-stop except for about an hour. I need some food stuffs.



> You know what, I have faith in Carlito doing something amazing sometime soon, wanna know why? He is getting his abs back. Just take a look tonight He is going to start pulling out some great moves and being a better athlete, I promise you. He is preparing to step it up, this I know


Unfortunately for Carly his mouth got the best of him at a recent interview and he said some things he shouldn't have. I wouldn't doubt he'll be on the heat squad for a few more months now.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hailsabin said:
> 
> 
> > I never knew that!
> ...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The only person that can save Carlito is god. That's why he's working with Ric Flair.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^True.

Yea Carlito screwed hisself over. Pretty soon he'll be jobbing the Hacksaw Jim Duggan on Heat and House shows.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hailsabin said:
> 
> 
> > I never knew that!
> ...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^True.
> 
> Yea Carlito screwed hisself over. Pretty soon he'll be jobbing the Hacksaw Jim Duggan on Heat and House shows.


Just like Shelton Benjamin:lmao


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just took a shower after a shitty day. Been at school for the past 8 hours working pretty much non-stop except for about an hour. I need some food stuffs.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for Carly his mouth got the best of him at a recent interview and he said some things he shouldn't have. I wouldn't doubt he'll be on the heat squad for a few more months now.


What interview are you talking about? Maybe I didn't see it... oh no, I'm losing my Carlito fan-ness 



> I could do that by popping downtown and waiting on a street corner.


*sigh* He really is improving by working hard outside the ring, just trust me 



> The only person that can save Carlito is god. That's why he's working with Ric Flair.


pft, Flair is working with Carlito because he knows what greatness Carlito possesses and knows that he will make it big, soon 

truth: I never realized how much Carlito hate there was lately! Thats how it is, everyone jumps on the bandwagon at first. I might not be too impressed with him the past months, but I have so much faith that he will do something great, just you wait and see


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Headliner said:


> CaL I'm sure you would like this thread. Although its gonna get closed:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/332710-stone-cold-greatest-all-time.html


Isn't that the same guy who just made a post about Cena being the greatest of all time? :lmao

Something like that anyway.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Truth - I'm reading Foley's Hardcore Diary, I didn't know he mentions TNA in it


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> CarlitosCabanaGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Well now you do! Well I hope he can step his game up and so I won't be bored during all of his matches. But I really thought you knew I didn't like him cause back in september when Orton fought Carlito I was joking and giving you crap about it and stuff, I thought that was a good sign
> ...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> What interview are you talking about? Maybe I didn't see it... oh no, I'm losing my Carlito fan-ness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First Mike and now Carlito. Dear oh dear. :shocked:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hailsabin said:
> 
> 
> > I do remember that now  Evil Carlito hater
> ...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I don't really like Carlito or hate him, he's ok in my book


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> What interview are you talking about? Maybe I didn't see it... oh no, I'm losing my Carlito fan-ness


I was looking for the thread but since we have no search function it's impossible to find anything.

Basically he said he deserved to be at WM over the Divas, Khali, and Kane. He also implied he's better than Flair.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - 8:30


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hacksaw Jim Duggan is more over then a ton of the WWE roster.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

WCW4Life speaks the truth


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE showed total disrespect to Flair by not having him on the card. 


Rebel By Design said:


> Isn't that the same guy who just made a post about Cena being the greatest of all time? :lmao
> 
> Something like that anyway.


I think so. He's probably just making threads for the hell of it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I need to download Wrestlemania for making GIFs.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> CarlitosCabanaGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Evil Orton hater!
> ...


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

What's this comparison between me and Carlito  :$

Truth: Two second fleeting visit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

~_~


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hailsabin said:
> 
> 
> > thats fine
> ...


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - This whole site has been dead today.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Carlito dissing has been going on for quite some time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> What's this comparison between me and Carlito  :$
> 
> Truth: Two second fleeting visit.


Cena pinned Umaga in January.

Truth ~ New custom title. 

I gotta go now, I'll be back though.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Tracy Barlow has been found GUILTY.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kennedy's win was so anti climatic. I thought he was stalling so someone would knock the ladder down. Still a great match though.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Using quote tags properly isn't that hard, come on now.

*Truth:* The Pittsburgh Pirates will get started on their 15th consecutive losing season today.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth: Using quote tags properly isn't that hard, come on now.


Yeah, it's been pissing me off tremendously for the last 20 minutes.

Edit - I USED QUOTE TAGS RIGHT~~~~!~!!!!!


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Tracy Barlow went down  I didn't watch it  :$

Pyro finds a flaw in my logic which makes me look stupid!

Coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooody 

Sorry it's only a two second visit but I'll be on some time soon and drop you a PM.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Cal, has anyone done your banner request? if not bump it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WWE changing Mickie James Titantron to the Arbys theme = ratings


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Tracy Barlow went down  I didn't watch it  :$
> 
> Pyro finds a flaw in my logic which makes me look stupid!
> 
> ...


Sadly I knew you would only be on for like 5 seconds, damn Well drop that PM even if I am not on! I need to talk to ya about wrestling! <3

Truth-I wasn't into the way Kennedy won also, it was anti-climatic for mania unlike the other two.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Cal, has anyone done your banner request? if not bump it


Nah nobody has.



racists:no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Sadly I knew you would only be on for like 5 seconds, damn Well drop that PM even if I am not on! I need to talk to ya about wrestling! <3
> 
> Truth-I wasn't into the way Kennedy won also, it was anti-climatic for mania unlike the other two.


Yeah, I agree. It just felt a bit too un supsensful.

I was very suprised about MVP losing to the diving headbutt too


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I also thought Kennedy was stalling because someone was supposed to cut him off. Really, he just wanted to position the ladder so he could pose for the hard camera.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Holy fuck Hailsabin finally used the quote feature correctly :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> - It doesn't appear there were any major injuries coming out of the show last night. For those concerned, Edge is OK. That spot was horrifying. He may be taking some time off, but we'll know more by tomorrow.


.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Nah nobody has.
> 
> 
> 
> racists:no:


Pfft, WWE are racist. Did you see the white ropes? Yeah, no block ropes, only white. Racist bastards.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Nah nobody has.
> 
> 
> 
> racists:no:


Well bump it then, you are allowed if it hasnt been done in a week... 

... you never know a mod might do it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> WWE changing Mickie James Titantron to the Arbys theme = ratings


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



Lady B said:


> Well bump it then, you are allowed if it hasnt been done in a week...
> 
> ... you never know a mod might do it.





These servers are far from impressive.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth: Vince looks like Uncle Fester's uglier cousin.

There's an alternative ending to the Tracy trial?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Austin/HHH 3 Stages of Hell match is so fucking awesome. May be *****


I have to watch it a few more times.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I haven't watched it for a long time, but it is a freaking awesome match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Hopefully my DVDs will come in the mail tomorrow


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Opening day:hb


Red Sox game is about to start:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Opening day:hb
> 
> 
> Red Sox game is about to start:hb


Your a Sox fan Cal?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth: There are no mods on.

Also, wondering if any tech savvy people know - I have a bunch of flv files ripped from youtube. Is there any difference in quality between WMV, AVI, or MPEGs when I convert? File size isn't an issue I just need to best quality for a project I'm doing.

Usually I go MPEG but this isn't for normal stuff.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just logged on, like the new name Brian


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just logged on, like the new name Brian


meh, Its not as great as I thought it would be, but I can live with it. Sup matt?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^(MMN)You're getting jobbed out on the WF BTB unless you changed your sig.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 



CaLiGula said:


> Opening day:hb
> 
> 
> Red Sox game is about to start:hb


I never knew you were a baseball fan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



> Your a Sox fan Cal?


I live in MA.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I fucking hate John Cena. I REALLY want to rant about him in the WWE section, but there are always soo many Cena threads, I would be bashed for making another. :sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm good thanks Brian 



Headliner said:


> ^^(MMN)You're getting jobbed out on the WF BTB unless you changed your sig.


I'm not in it anyway am I??? I'll change it if you put me in the BTB though


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> ^:hb
> 
> 
> 
> I live in MA.


oh thats pretty cool. Same

The team looks pretty good this year


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I think the NY Yankees will win the WS this year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I fucking hate John Cena. I REALLY want to rant about him in the WWE section, but there are always soo many Cena threads, *I would be bashed for making another.* :sad:


Also because him and HBK put on an incredible match last night


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yankees can gtfo


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Yankees can gtfo


Repped and quoted for truth


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Mr.Brye said:


> Also because him and HBK put on an incredible match last night


Yes, but HBK carried Cena throughout the entire match..


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr.Brye said:


> oh thats pretty cool. Same
> 
> The team looks pretty good this year


Ortiz just batted in a run:hb


I can't wait to see the Japanese dude. I'm kinda surprised he's pitching 3rd in the rotation, considering how much money they paid.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I NEVER said I liked the Yankees. I just think they may win.

I like the Cardnials :agree:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Yankess are better than you, kthxstfu


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Yes, but HBK carried Cena throughout the entire match..


Blind Cena haters :no:

Cena did his part in the match aswell, it wasn't all HBK.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Ortiz just batted in a run:hb
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see the Japanese dude. I'm kinda surprised he's pitching 3rd in the rotation, considering how much money they paid.


Yeah, same. I figured we'd use Schilling first but who's going second? Beckett?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- here.


Hey Derek, Wassup?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Ortiz just batted in a run:hb


Big Papi is one of my favorite baseball players right now; if not my favorite :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Yeah, same. I figured we'd use Schilling first but who's going second? Beckett?


Yup.



> Yankess are better than you, kthxstfu


Good thing your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I have got to admit, Tim Wakefield is a beast.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Tim Wakefield rofl...


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^ Knuckleball!!!1!!!!~!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Pyro's prediction for the next Money In The Bank winner at WrestleMania 24.



Spoiler



MVP


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Pyro's prediction for the next Money In The Bank winner at WrestleMania 24.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be right


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New sig.


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Pyro's prediction for the next Money In The Bank winner at WrestleMania 24.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see it.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

My prediction:



Spoiler



Chris Jerhico


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin = Motherfucking through the roof ratings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I can see it.


It's in his home state too.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I would of laughed...a lot if Mr. Kennedy didn't win. But I'm glad he did.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - MVP and Benoit need to have a long running feud.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Austin = Motherfucking through the roof ratings


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It might depend on what MVP's card position will be in one year. He might be in the main event scene by then, so they might just have him in a regular match.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I enjoyed WM. :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - MVP and Benoit need to have a long running feud.


Only if MVP goes over in the feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


Have to admit I was disappointed that he didn't personally shave McMahon's head. It would have fit so well with their history but he still held McMahon down which was good enough I guess.

:lmao at Trump getting Stunned.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I hate to say I told you so... But...


The ECW Origanals won!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Benoit/MVP was amazing.

Truth: Trump's selling of the stunner was woeful.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Benoit/MVP was amazing.
> 
> Truth: Trump's selling of the stunner was woeful.


:lmao yeah


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Only if MVP goes over in the feud.


I think MVP will go over at a SD brand PPV sooner or later but still I wish they would have let him go over last night. He could have bragged in his promos about winning his first WWE title at the biggest PPV it would have worked with the gimmick he has.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> I think MVP will go over at a SD brand PPV sooner or later but still I wish they would have let him go over last night. He could have bragged in his promos about winning his first WWE title at the biggest PPV it would have worked with the gimmick he has.


Not only that, but by Benoit winning, it only continues his pointless U.S. Title reign.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It might depend on what MVP's card position will be in one year. He might be in the main event scene by then, so they might just have him in a regular match.


MVP hasn't been pushed as rapidly as Kennedy has and he won MITB so I don't think MVP will be main event by then but he'll be on the grasp of it and that will help him get in MITB and win it probably.

I can't think of anyone else who would win it. Punk has already been in MITB, he's got a shot I guess but since all 3 winners of MITB have never competed in one before they won I guess that's kinda telling. Burke or Cor Von? Maybe, they'll probably both be in but neither seem like they could win it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^The Stunner on Trump wasn't planned.



THE AUSTIN/HHH 3 STAGES OF HELL MATCH IS SO AWESOME


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: NWO 2001 is one of the greatest PPV's.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watched Summerslam 2000 earlier. Awesome show


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^^:agree:
Truth- I still can't believe that I jobbed to Holt due to his balls of steel.

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^^^:agree:
> Truth- I still can't believe that I jobbed to Holt due to his balls of steel.
> 
> :lmao


:lmao

I can't beleive I came out as a chick and flashed the crowd and got made fun of by Roman King :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoiler



A few weeks ago, Mick Foley announced that he would indeed appear on tonights RAW in Dayton, Ohio. As reported earlier, Foley is pushing for a run as RAW General Manager, so it is likely he will begin the push tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm all for Foley and his cheap pops and schilling of his books and whatnot.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Didn't look very planned to me.

:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao no it doesn't. That's what makes it great.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Foley as GM = Slighty Better Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm starting to really believe that the Stunner wasn't planned:lmao


Austin's laugh afterwards was great:lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Downloading Benoit vs. MVP because it was that damn good.

Thinking about changing to an MVP theme after last night. He impressed the hell out of me. :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I like how Trump didn't sell it as much as he just fell down.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm starting to really believe that the Stunner wasn't planned:lmao
> 
> 
> Austin's laugh afterwards was great:lmao


Make a GIF of it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I like how Trump didn't sell it as much as he just fell down.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't have WM on my computer.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I like how Trump didn't sell it as much as he just fell down.


Exactly, it's looks like Trump had no idea WTF was going on.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just noticed that Holt is no longer a Lord.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I just posted some diva gifs from WrestleMania 23.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/332744-eight-gifs-wrestlemania-23-a.html


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I just posted some diva gifs from WrestleMania 23.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/332744-eight-gifs-wrestlemania-23-a.html


Just checked them out, pretty nice


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I adblocked a lot of Kennedy images on this forum


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I adblocked a lot of Kennedy images on this forum


Why aren't you a Lord anymore?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Sports Illustrated's website said:


> When we ran into Shelton Benjamin at a party at the Hyatt in Dearborn, where all the wrestlers were staying at, we asked him what he thought of Elijah Burke taking over his THQ Challenge crown. "One time doesn't mean anything," he said. "I won it four times in a row. The fact that Carlito gave him a run for his money shows you something. No one could even get an offensive move off on me."
> 
> When we relayed the information to Burke later in the night at the same party, he laughed and said, *"Unlike Shelton, I have a well-rounded life with women. I don't play video games all day."
> *
> ...


Truth - I love it. SI should try to instigate more fueds lol


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Still haven't seen Legend post yet.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I just posted some diva gifs from WrestleMania 23.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/332744-eight-gifs-wrestlemania-23-a.html


Your gif is better


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Still haven't seen Legend post yet.


I already told you his response.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - I love it. SI should try to instigate more fueds lol


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth - I love it. SI should try to instigate more fueds lol


Why can't Shelton do promos with such witty banter?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I havent seen Shelton for ages, unless I am imagining it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Why can't Shelton do promos with such witty banter?


Because he jobs on Heat.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CaLiGula said:


> Why can't Shelton do promos with such witty banter?


Simple, because the WWE doesn't put them in the script, and guys like Shelton aren't allowed to ad-lib their promos.

Truth - I'd like to see a Shelton/Elijah fued.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because he jobs on Heat.


That answers my question aswell, thanks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

> - The Eric Young insecurity character is based on the real-life of Abyss (Chris Park).


lol


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

will94 said:


> Simple, because the WWE doesn't put them in the script, and guys like Shelton aren't allowed to ad-lib their promos.
> 
> Truth - I'd like to see a Shelton/Elijah fued.


Burke should manage Shelton IMO

Truth: I have adblocked 13 kennedy images in the last 45 minutes


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr.Brye said:


> lol


Old news. Closed.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Eating Cheese Sandwhich and drinking Hot Chocolate after.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Old news. Closed.


Its not old to Gerweck. They can really be late sometimes


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Coach should manage Shelton


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr.Brye said:


> Its not old to Gerweck. They can really be late sometimes


That's why Gerweck doesn't run the TNA section 

And sure they're late on wrestling news but their MMA reports are top notch :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's why Gerweck doesn't run the TNA section
> 
> And sure they're late on wrestling news but their MMA reports are top notch :agree:


Hmm. I wonder why  Don't you write them?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr.Brye said:


> Hmm. I wonder why  Don't you write them?


You got it. I've got a lot to do this week too (Ultimate Fight Night Recap, Ultimate Fighter Recap, UFC 69 Preview, UFC 69 Recap) should be fun.



> We previously reported that Rey Mysterio Jr. is in line for big push when he returns to action. According to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, the planned SummerSlam main event is Mysterio against McMahon.


I hope that plan changes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^OLD news:flip

Fuck MMA. This is a wrestling forum.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Rumored Main event of Summerslam



Spoiler



We previously reported that Rey Mysterio Jr. is in line for big push when he returns to action. According to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, the planned SummerSlam main event is Mysterio against McMahon.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Vince vs Rey should be horrible.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> ^OLD news:flip
> 
> Fuck MMA. This is a wrestling forum.



Then why do we have a TNA section?

BURN!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - It's Monday.

Yay.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Truth - It's Monday.
> 
> Yay.


Which means Prison Break and 24 :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Prison Break Season Finale = :hb:hb:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

OMFG. ALERT JACK BAUER.

We have a Kennedy vs Cena thread in the WWE section.

*Says prayer*

This is going to bad.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Tired as hell


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

VINCE MCMAHON NEEDS TO QUIT WRESTLING.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Sox are losin


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> VINCE MCMAHON NEEDS TO QUIT WRESTLING.


Absolutely.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Vince is wrestling at Summerslam.

Yay for us.

:angry:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> VINCE MCMAHON NEEDS TO QUIT WRESTLING.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince/Rey could be the biggest disaster in the history of pro wrestling.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I actually downloaded a Chyna shoot interview last night. She did it earlier this year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'll be rooting for Vince


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> I actually downloaded a Chyna shoot interview last night. She did it earlier this year.


Does she bitch about Triple H a lot?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Haven't listened to it yet.


Should be great though.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - In London


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Every time I see someone say this or something like it, my blood boils:



> They are so stupid for booking Cena to win. Everybody except the 12 year old girls hate him


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Rey is going to have to carry Vince....:no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Rey is going to have to carry Vince....:no:


If its hardcore, atleast Vince can use weapons


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: if vince pins rey i won't mind. whos the number one contender for the IC title?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I actually downloaded a Chyna shoot interview last night. She did it earlier this year.


You got a link to it?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: if vince pins rey i won't mind. whos the number one contender for the IC title?


Hacksaw Jim Duggan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> It's not a russian leg sweep, that'd mean the guy goes backwards. I know what you meant, but, you make the move sound horrible when in reality, Jarrett's slamming the guys face into the mat. Also, the finishers really aren't overrated, 'cause it's not like people are going "OMG LOOK AT THIS FINISHER!". I think what you mean is basically 'Worst Finishers', not overrated (because, none of those are overrated by any means). Yeah, sorry for all the criticsm, just stuff I noticed.
> 
> *Most overrated finisher ever: Stunner*
> 
> Worst finisher ever: Whatever Jericho used that wasn't the Walls Of Jericho...he used two, I think one was called Breakdown, and the other was the Lionsault. Both of those sucked.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

j20 said:


> You got a link to it?


Got it on a torrent. I'll upload it later.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

If anything, the Stunner is the best finisher ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

As far as being over, looking good, and being able to hit it anywhere, yeah it's the best in all those categories.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Got it on a torrent. I'll upload it later.


Cheers.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Stunner fits his character so well too. Thanks god he stopped doing the Million Dollar Dream.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I hate Kennedy marks.

I really do.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- UPS just drove by my house without stopping


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mr.Brye?

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I marked out when he hit the million dollar dream at X7.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Psssh, Lax is an idiot for saying that the Stunner is one of the worst finishers of all time.

Also, I liked The Breakdown when Jericho used it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Mr.Brye?
> 
> :lmao


:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I marked out when he hit the million dollar dream at X7.




I liked the match because they tried to relieve the matches that Bret and Austin had.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I never really liked the Stunner move either compare it to some of the great moves like Doug Williams "Chaos Theory" or some of the slams that Kobashi or Kowada use it could be looked at as one of the worst wrestling moves/finishers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This site is gaying up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3872598-post447.html


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3872598-post447.html


:lmao

Theres about 850 already made, loser


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3872598-post447.html


I replied.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; nice GIF cal


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/153210-joeisgonnaeatyou.html

I love the name. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


> Truth; nice GIF cal


:hb


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> WM 23 = ****1/4


Wow. Kinda high.

I thought that the PPV was dominated by four matches. The MEs, Hair match, and MITB. The MEs were great, but the others were just above average. Nothing special.

I'd give WM23: ***1/2. Good show, but not a masterpiece. I don't think it had the memorable feel to it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/153210-joeisgonnaeatyou.html
> 
> I love the name. :lmao


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/150513-raped_by_pizza.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd go ****.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpxQEaggHi8

Truth - Best finisher I've ever seen


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - HBK vs Cena - ****
Batista vs Undertaker - ***
MITB - ***1/4
Lashley vs Umaga - **1/2

The rest were *1/2 or lower. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - HBK vs Cena - ****
> Batista vs Undertaker - ***
> MITB - ***1/4
> Lashley vs Umaga - **1/2
> ...


****1/4
****
***1/2
**1/2


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpxQEaggHi8
> 
> Truth - Best finisher I've ever seen


The stunner kills that move.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpxQEaggHi8
> 
> Truth - Best finisher I've ever seen


The British accent ruined it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - That's a damn fine finisher.

I still like the C-4 more....even though it's over the top fake and ridiculous. Still neat to watch.

Paul Burchill...so underused.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Truth - HBK vs Cena - ****
> Batista vs Undertaker - ***
> MITB - ***1/4
> Lashley vs Umaga - **1/2
> ...


MVP/Benoit was ***3/4 I thought it was better than the MITB match up.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> MVP/Benoit was ***3/4 I thought it was better than the MITB match up.


what about the Lumberjill match?!:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can anyone see my gif? A few people said they couldnt


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MVP/Benoit was good but too short.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

SaMi. said:


> what about the Lumberjill match?!:agree:


I only rewatched it to see Mickie James in a pair of jeans to be honest.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> MVP/Benoit was ***3/4 I thought it was better than the MITB match up.


Ok, I'm not going to lie. I completely forgot about the MVP match.

Shows how much effort WWE put into it.

The match was just wayyyyy too short. Plus, I hated the ending of Benoit winning clean. But, the 9 minutes only hurt it much more.

Ok. Swerve. MVP v Benoit - **. Could've been at least 3 or 4 with another 8 minutes. 

Diva match - 1/2*
ECW match - *1/2
Kane vs Khali - *

Yay.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> I only rewatched it to see Mickie James in a pair of jeans to be honest.


Oh.:$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im the biggest Ashley fan, in existance and i agree the match sucked


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> "MICHAELS UNHAPPY WITH MATCH AGAINST CENA
> 
> -- Shawn Michaels was said to be extremely upset and unhappy with his match against John Cena last night, screaming about how it sucked right when he got backstage. The spot after the match where HBK abruptly walked away from a Cena handshake attempt was not scripted, as they were supposed to shake hands. Michaels was red hot at Cena for not selling his leg that he spent the first few minutes of the match working on. A lot of the agents were unhappy with Cena for that as well. In fact, you could see during the match that HBK got in Cena's face and started cutting a shoot promo on him, which is why the audio went out for a few seconds and was replaced with crowd noise."


I marked out when I read this.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I marked out when I read this.


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That RKO looks wicked.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> New sig.


Once again CAL nice sig  :hb


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Ok, I'm not going to lie. I completely forgot about the MVP match.
> 
> Shows how much effort WWE put into it.
> 
> ...


I can't argue with those ratings the US Title match clocked in at 9 minutes in total which was bull I still think they worked a really good match up with the time they got.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I marked out when I read this.


OMGGGG:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm fucking Superman. Now, sell my leg moves. :angry:

That's awesome to hear that HBK was pissed. I didn't like how Cena didn't sell the leg either....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> OMGGGG:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb


Maybe he'll get punished by getting the title taken off of him tonight.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - HBK/Cena II will be way better than last nights contest.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

maybe we can see a rematch tonight...Cena/HBK...:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Maybe he'll get punished by getting the title taken off of him tonight.


I'd jump up and down.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think they're rematching at Backlash. They have to.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope HBK shoots on Cena tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just red repped Sharp with this message.
























It felt good. Real good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If HBK and Cena rematch the chances are good that HBK will stiff the shit out of his leg.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I can definitely see HBK go stiff on Cena in a rematch...

Anyway, I'm gone for the next two days. Buy or Sell will be posted on Wednesday. So, rejoice.

See ya.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New gif


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd mark out if Cena cut a promo on HBK tonight and said he didn't deserve a rematch.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Just red repped Sharp with this message.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truly rep worthy Pyro :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'd mark out if Cena cut a promo on HBK tonight and said he didn't deserve a rematch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm still waiting for the inevitable photoshop picture of Vince as Dr. Evil.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Cena will cut a promo about HBK not shaking his hand


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I need to red rep Sharp with that too


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:lmao at your rep comment cal.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :lmao at your rep comment cal.


:hb


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - WM22 > WM23


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Colbert tonight, Cal.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

WM 15 > WM 23

And WM 15 isnt > anything


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Colbert tonight, Cal.


Can't wait


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Can anybody tell me what was going in the Cena/HBK match at WM during the part when Cena stopped selling the leg? What the hell happened?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Colbert = ratings


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

All you need to know is Cena is a mediocre wrestler with overrated mic skills and the stalest wrestler on the roster.

K


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Can anybody tell me what was going in the Cena/HBK match at WM during the part when Cena stopped selling the leg? What the hell happened?


Cena decided that he really was superman.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Can anybody tell me what was going in the Cena/HBK match at WM during the part when Cena stopped selling the leg? What the hell happened?


Michaels worked over the leg for about 5 minutes, Cena sold them like death, but then got up started doing his whole shoulderblock routine, therefore discarding the legwork. Micahels then got in his face later in the corner, but the mics were turned down and you couldn't hear what he was saying.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Cena sold well last night for the most part.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Cena sold well last night for the most part.


Michaels didn't really work on any other part of the body though. I agree that he sold well from an overall standpoint but Michaels took 5-10 minutes out of the match to work specifically on the leg of Cena and he completely shook it off within seconds.

I'm not a stickler on selling or anything but when someone works on a certain body part for a good amount of time, it should be sold properly.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Im thinking of getting my name modified any ideas?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

People need to stop buying Cena merch.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Im thinking of getting my name modified any ideas?


Metallica


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Mikeie™ said:


> Metallica


 Not bad but I want something that stands out not a name of a band.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I've always liked the name The Deaner. Go for it, imo.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe Metal Rajah:side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Watching Prison Break


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- downloading Taker/Batista from last night.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I downloaded all of WrestleMania last night, but my speakers don't work, so I can't hear it. :hb


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I downloaded Mania in one, one hour loading time file.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Watching Prison Break


Same. I wanna see that Asian guy get murdered.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Same. I wanna see that Asian guy get murdered.


Hells yeah.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTw3h8j6qFw&eurl=http://www.pwsforums.com/showthread.php?t=70727

:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

_*TRUTH: THERE IS A SPECIAL THREAD IN THE VBOOKIE SECTION OFFERING ODDS ON CERTAIN THINGS HAPPENING ON TONIGHT'S RAW. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CHECK IT OUT AND PUT BETS ON AS OBVIOUSLY IT WILL ONLY BE OPEN FOR ANOTHER 45 MINUTES. IF ANYONE HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS OF POTENTIAL MARKETS THEN PLEASE SAY. MANY THANKS TO PYRO FOR CONTRIBUTING TO THE THREAD WITH IDEAS.*_

Truth: Sorry for the caps


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> _*TRUTH: THERE IS A SPECIAL THREAD IN THE VBOOKIE SECTION OFFERING ODDS ON CERTAIN THINGS HAPPENING ON TONIGHT'S RAW. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CHECK IT OUT AND PUT BETS ON AS OBVIOUSLY IT WILL ONLY BE OPEN FOR ANOTHER 45 MINUTES. IF ANYONE HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS OF POTENTIAL MARKETS THEN PLEASE SAY. MANY THANKS TO PYRO FOR CONTRIBUTING TO THE THREAD WITH IDEAS.*_
> 
> Truth: Sorry for the caps


MY FIRST VBOOKIE BET!!!!

Good look my UK friend.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I can't wait for S2 of Prison Break to get released on DVD this season has been great.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Were you the bet on Foley?

I need to ask you an important question AMP  I missed the last two BTR's but I saw that Lashley was a guest on one, which surprised me considering they always take the p*ss out of him. Did they criticise him when he was on or did they brown nose?

Anyone got any ideas to add to the vBookie thread?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- downloading Taker/Batista from last night.


Good match up, yeah I said Batista and Good match in the same sentence.

Truth-I am mad, some guy said he was going to upload a torrent for me to DL the 8 man tag from ROH Chi-town Spectacular Night 2 but still hasn't yet, and hasn't given me any form of info:cuss: Bastard got me excited. At least I got Rave/Punk in the cage though, thats good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just bet 15,000 on Foley showing up.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Cooooooooooooooooody, Cooooooooooooooooooooody, Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooody 

Obviously I'll be dropping you a PM when I get the chance some time this week but whilst I am here sorting out this vBookie stuff I've got to ask: How are you?

It's been like a month! What's be going on in the life of the Codemeister away from WF?

EDIT:
I think I made the odds too big on Foley showing up. Now it's going to look very suspicious if I put some points on that option too


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Just bet 15,000 on Foley showing up.


Same.

Edit; ello mike, where you been?!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Foley will show up because it was reported he wants to work with that drone in the fur coat.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Cooooooooooooooooody, Cooooooooooooooooooooody, Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooody
> 
> Obviously I'll be dropping you a PM when I get the chance some time this week but whilst I am here sorting out this vBookie stuff I've got to ask: How are you?
> 
> It's been like a month! What's be going on in the life of the Codemeister away from WF?


Hey Mike told you would be MOD.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Were you the bet on Foley?
> 
> I need to ask you an important question AMP  I missed the last two BTR's but I saw that Lashley was a guest on one, which surprised me considering they always take the p*ss out of him. Did they criticise him when he was on or did they brown nose?
> 
> Anyone got any ideas to add to the vBookie thread?


I bet 2000 on Foley, probably should have put more but the LIVE part turned me away a bit.

It was only Fritz who did the interview (they interviewed him while WWE was in Orlando announcing WM24) and it was pretty straight forward. He asked him strictly about WM23 and 24 and not much else. The interview actually got cut way short because a guy took Lashley away from the interview. 

Fritz doesn't really diss any of the workers so I guess there was no brown nosing. Had Lashley been on with Vito and Dickerman then the questions probably would have been a lot different.

You gotta catch the next show, should be awesome considering they'll talk plenty of Mania, some TNA, and UFC 69 (even though UFC isn't your thing).


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I am going to watch the end of Mania replay and then RAW and then bed. Night Cody, AMP, Mike, all insignificant others.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

oh you changed the odds mike!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That RAW vBookie thread needs to be closed in less than a half hour.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Just put 1000 on Foley appearing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- after first viewing of Taker/Batista, I'd rate it at ***1/2, maybe ***3/4.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I betted on Foley early enough that my odds are 2/1


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I am going to watch the end of Mania replay and then RAW and then bed. Night Cody, AMP, Mike, all insignificant others.


Later dude, I am off too.

Mike drop that PM off and then I will let ya know

Truth-I knew Foley would fued with Nitro, hell I thought it would have made it to mania though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mick Foley lusts for Melina in real life.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah Matt you always said that but I never believed you  I'm not a natural mod at all though and vBookie is the only section I could get away with modding anyway because it doesn't exactly require authority.

You are right Pyro and I didn't know Foley had confirmed or else I wouldn't have had it as an option at all :$

Hey Tom. I'm doing good and dreaming of an improbable West Ham revival all of a sudden! David changed the odds because I made them far too big. C'est la vie!

Thanks for that AMP. I will definitely catch it this week, I had to miss the last two because I hadn't seen any wrestling shows so I wouldn't have known what they were talking about. I crammed two weeks worth of Raw, SD and ECW into Mania weekend to be caught up in time and now it's not worth listening to them I think because the shows will be out of date. I thought it was going to be Lashley on with all of them so I was very intrigued. Thanks for clearing that up.

Later Peter 

What times Raw airing in America tonight Cali?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Mick Foley lusts for Melina in real life.


Those falls off the HIAC fucked him up. They don't kid when they say you'll never be the same again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Mick Foley lusts for Melina in real life.


Probably


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> What times Raw airing in America tonight Cali?


Less than 25 minutes from now.


----------



## XxCuntxX (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth - I didn't know weforums changed so much.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Probably


No, he really does. She's the godmother of his new kid which is wife is not very happy about.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back, i finished my hw. whats up?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Boooo, Mike ***** up the Foley odds.

Speaking of BTR, I may call in Wednesday night


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Put 10k on a new superstar debut...

Truth: about to prepare a press conference.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> No, he really does. She's the godmother of his new kid which is wife is not very happy about.


:lmaoHis wife seems like a bitch anyway.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Put 10k on a new superstar debut...
> 
> Truth: about to prepare a press conference.


Where WCW and I show up, crack jokes, and destroy a bunch of jobbers right?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Where did Sara come from?????!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bet 1,000 on Foley appearing, even if the odds did change.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Press conference?

David changed the Foley odds  I screwed up by making them so high not knowing it was a sure thing. I can see him appearing by some kind of video link though and making us all feel stupid.

Thanks a lot Cali. It's set to close then so should be okay.

I hope you get through this time AMP 

Later Cody


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Where did Sara come from?????!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


SHE'S GOING TO KILL THE ASIAN!!!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Who's killin' an Asian?

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> SHE'S GOING TO KILL THE ASIAN!!!!!!


:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SHE KILLED HIM~~~!~!!~!~!~!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

lol at him falling into the water.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; i made 18 mania GIFs today.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I predicted Trump would take the Stunner like Linda. I was AMAZINGLY accurate.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I predicted Trump would take the Stunner like Linda. I was AMAZINGLY accurate.


because you have an IQ of 200. im not suprised if you say something, and it happens.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I predicted Trump would take the Stunner like Linda. I was AMAZINGLY accurate.


True. and if there had been a vbookie bet for it you can bet that mike would have put the odds as 100/1.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WTF?????????????????????????????????


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey, my odds were good 

How was I supposed to know that everyone on the Internet knew Foley was definitely appearing today.

Just you wait for Foley to appear on some kind of video link up because then it will ruin everything  Oh wait, I'd lose 4k too though :$

50/1 on Kennedy challenging Cena tonight is pretty fair odds I think too though


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3873506-post17.html
Wish id thought of that before placing all my bets


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Prison Break ended weird tonight I see how they'll do another season though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Foley shouldn't be


Spoiler



GM


. He should be bashing faces in as Cactus Jack.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That ending was clearly retarded. Go on MSN Cide.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

WCW4Life said:



> Foley shouldn't be
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I couldnt agree more. :agree: 
Although ill take whatever i can get of foley these days.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:lmao @ the 'massive egos brother' comment!!!!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :lmao @ the 'massive egos brother' comment!!!!


Yeah that was funny :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im back


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice sig xTOMx! I'm loving it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Chase360 said:


> Nice sig xTOMx! I'm loving it.


Cheers, made it myself  made like 18 others as well, been on a GIF making mission all day.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gay start to RAW.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the gif Tom. I'll be using it in a day or 2


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome back *Mrs.Brye*  and no probs mate.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Welcome back *Mrs.Brye*  and no probs mate.


 :flip


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

This thread is active. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> This thread is active. :side:


Yeah, :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Horrible start to RAW


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- The sox lost to the Royals :no:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I hope the Hardyz win


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Horrible start to RAW


i like the hbk promo, the rest is horrible yes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope anybody but the Hardy's win.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

How the hell is Jeff isnt walking after last night


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

How has RAW been horrible? It's been great so far, tbh. And I Rarely think RAW is good. Gimmick Matches > Regular Matches.

Who's this "Slickster/Slick" everyone is talking about?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> How has RAW been horrible? It's been great so far, tbh. And I Rarely think RAW is good. Gimmick Matches > Regular Matches.
> 
> Who's this "Slickster/Slick" everyone is talking about?





Spoiler



there have been two tag battleroyals for the titles


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Deuce and Domino should of won. Cade/Murdoch taking the gold.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hardy's winning the belts is bullshit


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Alright the Hardyz got gold hell yeah!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Hardys still suck.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

IYF said:


> Alright the Hardyz got gold hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Hardys still suck.


:agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Hardys still suck.


but but but .........................


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Truth- I love the Hardyz :agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mr.Brye said:


> :agree:


HIGH FIVE!!!!

Can't decide if I want to watch New Japan or Dragon Gate tonight


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> *HIGH FIVE!!!!*
> 
> Can't decide if I want to watch New Japan or Dragon Gate tonight


Back at ya!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm just glad the belts are off Cena & Micheals.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Hardys still suck.


I will let that slide, cause your a Hero fan


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

New sig ...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> New sig ...


Who?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

IYF said:


> I will let that slide, cause your a Hero fan


I'll give you a rep cause your a Hero fan!!!

Truth: ROH needs to book Chris Hero better than heel jobber


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - youtubbing it up.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'll give you a rep cause your a Hero fan!!!
> 
> Truth: ROH needs to book Chris Hero better than heel jobber


i blame you for making me addicted to ROH, because of that i watched a ROH match today. Low Ki vs KENTA


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Low Ki vs KENTA was a cool match and that match was on the show that really got me hooked on ROH.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'll give you a rep cause your a Hero fan!!!
> 
> Truth: ROH needs to book Chris Hero better than heel jobber


Ill give you rep because your cool 

Hero for ROH Champ :agree: 

Whose with me?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ I have a fantasy baseball draft at 10 which I'm psyched about. :hb.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

IYF said:


> Ill give you rep because your cool
> 
> Hero for ROH Champ :agree:
> 
> Whose with me?


I don't want Hero beating Morishima (because McGuinness should and probably eventually will) but Hero is probably the most qualified man for the title after McGuinness.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sabin 4 ROH champ :$


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Truth ~ I have a fantasy baseball draft at 10 which I'm psyched about. :hb.


Sup Fallin?

I bet your more pissed that HBK loss then me huh


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Low Ki vs KENTA was a cool match and that match was on the show that really got me hooked on ROH.


watch a few ROH matche's and you're hooked for life, thats the lesson i learned. Which ROH match has the most botches?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Sup? Yeah I'm pissed but it was expected so it's not too bad.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

> I don't want Hero beating Morishima (because McGuinness should and probably eventually will) but Hero is probably the most qualified man for the title after McGuinness.


I would love to see Hero take the title from Nigel so we could rub it in Cody's face


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

O shit! When did Brye have a sex change?! i swear he was a girl last week?!


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

truth - iTunes loads...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> O shit! When did Brye have a sex change?! i swear he was a girl last week?!


:cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Sup? Yeah I'm pissed but it was expected so it's not too bad.


I thought Shawn was going to win cause i thought Cena's title reign would but it didnt


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr.Brye said:


> :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


:lmao


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady Brye and MMN are having relations!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Lady Brye and MMN are having relations!


Do you not like Brye?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ He's kiddin



xTOMx said:


> Lady Brye and MMN are having relations!


You son of a.........................Beach


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

EGame is back!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

IYF said:


> Do you not like Brye?


:lmao hahahahah
No i do! i get on with him great, i just enjoy winding him up!

WHAT!? WHOS THE EGAME PERSON1?!?!!?!1!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> watch a few ROH matche's and you're hooked for life, thats the lesson i learned. Which ROH match has the most botches?


JDL I'd say, Jeff Hardy vs Joey (Mercury) Matthews vs Krazy K from Death Before Dishonor, and guess who does all the botching (hint you have the same name), but I heard about a horrible ROH match involving Konnan that was so bad it was never put on the show it was supposed to be on.

Brye sadly Chris Sabin's ROH record would classify him as a jobber as I can only recall him winning once out of maybe 20 matches, then again most of his ROH tenure was in 2003 before he really had any star power built up, I for one would be happy to see Sabin and Shelley stay within the ROH tag division.

IYF - Hero winning the ROH Title would be glorious for the near riot situation it would cause, but from what I understand Hero and Sapolsky don't exactly like each other which is a shame if thats true because Hero is one of the best indy talents in the US.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> EGame is back!!!



Where have you been? :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^ He's kiddin
> 
> 
> 
> You son of a.........................Beach


How is ashley doing? oh yeah i forgot she turned you down she's straight. 

^^^^^^ thanks McQueen


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> How is ashley doing? oh yeah i forgot she turned you down she's straight.


:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :lmao hahahahah
> No i do! i get on with him great, i just enjoy winding him up!
> 
> WHAT!? WHOS THE EGAME PERSON1?!?!!?!1!




I feel complete again.  I missed my "ame"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> How is ashley doing? oh yeah i forgot she turned you down she's straight.
> 
> ^^^^^^ thanks McQueen


How would you like some -7? :cuss:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

EGame said:


> I feel complete again.  I missed my "ame"


God all i can say is thank god EGG has gone!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :lmao hahahahah
> No i do! i get on with him great, i just enjoy winding him up!
> 
> WHAT!? WHOS THE EGAME PERSON1?!?!!?!1!



Oh my bad 



> IYF - Hero winning the ROH Title would be glorious for the near riot situation it would cause, but from what I understand Hero and Sapolsky don't exactly like each other which is a shame if thats true because Hero is one of the best indy talents in the US.


Yeah Hero winning the ROH World Title will be like when he woon the tag titles & that was awesome, so ic ould only imagine what it would be like if he won the world title.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> How would you like some -7? :cuss:


 you know im kidding. but for real i hope you and ashley get married, i need to nail the bride's maids in the wedding.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Look who's back, Brye!!! Thanks Rajah


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> God all i can say is thank god EGG has gone!


He will not be missed I can assure you. 

Truth: I have to get some sleep, see you all tomorrow!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

IYF said:


> Oh my bad
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Hero winning the ROH World Title will be like when he woon the tag titles & that was awesome, so ic ould only imagine what it would be like if he won the world title.



I still think that Danielson vs Hero from early 2006 was one of Danielson's most dramatic (aside from Strong II, Delirious II and McGuinness III & IV which I saw live ) and therefore on of the most exciting Danielson defences even if it isn't quite as good as some others


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Later Guyan


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Cya Guyan!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trurth: brye check you're rep :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Woot rerepresenting the Bryeness!!!!

But you should put you user title to "Still not a chick".


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Woot rerepresenting the Bryeness!!!!
> 
> But you should put you user title to "Still not a chick".


:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Woot rerepresenting the Bryeness!!!!
> 
> But you should put you user title to "Still not a chick".


:lmao I'll do it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Has Raw rawked or is the WWE back in crap mode?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

turth: i got a 13.5/40 on my math quiz


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Truth- Owen Hart should be inducted next year :agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

IYF said:


> Truth- Owen Hart should be inducted next year :agree:


That's up to his Widow :no:

Brye you rock :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Melina in a photo op = ratings!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That's up to his Widow :no:
> 
> Brye you rock :agree:


:agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Melina in a photo op = My Eyes Fuckin Hurt!


Edited for Truth


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That's up to his Widow :no:
> 
> Brye you rock :agree:


I hope she accepts, cause i want to see him in there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Edited for Truth



:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Good to know that Flair beat The World's Greatest Jobbers.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Melina in a photo op = foleys return = ratings


edited*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Truth- I want a Edge banner :agree:


----------



## Americanuck (Jan 14, 2007)

Mickie has a nice ass


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Americanuck said:


> Mickie has a nice ass


tell me something i don't know.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RAW has been terrible.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Americanuck said:


> Mickie has a nice ass


Got to have a nice bun to go with your Arby's


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> RAW has been terrible.


what hapend so far?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Got to have a nice bun to go with your Arby's


:lmao


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> RAW has been terrible.


Looks like we lost 15k each.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Mickies rack looked huge tonight :yum:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just came back from downtown. Bought God Of War 2 for $50. 

I'm not going to play it right now, though. I'm going to try and finish number 1 first.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

DAMN IT, hes not live. :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just came back from downtown. Bought God Of War 2 for $50.
> 
> I'm not going to play it right now, though. I'm going to try and finish number 1 first.


Hey John


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Goin now, night all, enjoy raw...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Howdy John!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Has Cena broken his neck yet?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Hey John


Yo.



> Howdy Jon!


Add an "H" to that! 

'Sup, McQueen?

Truth - Raw isn't airing here for awhile, due to basketball.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

damn mistyped John didn't even see that :lmao


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Got to have a nice bun to go with your Arby's


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice anything?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Notice anything?


Hey, you got rid of that gay, unneeded Mr. at the beginning of your name.

e-high five!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hey, you got rid of that gay, unneeded Mr. at the beginning of your name.
> 
> e-high five!


:agree:


Back at ya


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The WM 23 entrance was 9 stretch limos long.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I prefered Senor Brye


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Edge

omg squirt :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Just turned Raw on. Miss anything?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I prefered Senor Brye


meh, :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Just turned Raw on. Miss anything?


The Rock came back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Captain Brye?

Aww shit Liger's on time to pay attention to my tape. Even better Liger in Black :lmao fuck yeah!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> The Rock came back.


Not according to Gerweck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hardy's won the Tag Titles sounds like the show sucked tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not according to Gerweck.


Gerweck is unreliable.


(I love it when people say that about news they don't want to believe)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Gerweck is unreliable.
> 
> 
> (I love it when people say that about news they don't want to believe)


lol, I feel the same thoughts. They always say shit like "I don't believe these internet reports" yet they feel the need to read and comment on every one of them.

If Raw is anything like the promo Edge just cut, it's sucked.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Edge cut a fucking awesome promo. THen again he does everytime he does a promo.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

WTF is up with the Edge bashing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Raw is anything like the promo Edge just cut, it's sucked.





Chaos said:


> Edge cut a fucking awesome promo. THen again he does everytime he does a promo.


lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: You haven't lived yet if you haven't seen Jushin liger in his "Black" Gimmick, it's glorious.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

:cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Edge.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Is Lashley/Umaga seriously the main event? Wow. It's even more horrible that only Lawler is calling the action.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That RAW was terrible.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> That RAW was terrible.


Cade and Murdoch should be tag champions...

The show was bland, but I found Mr. McMahon very amusing tonight.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I almost fear to watch it in an hour.

K. Back to GOW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't care what anybody esle thinks, I thought RAW was entertaining overall.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Currently marking out cause I just heard Jushin Liger use profanity in english. :cuss:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I thought RAW was solid tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Currently marking out cause I just heard Jushin Liger use profanity in english. :cuss:


:lmao I have to hear that.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

People should never quote themselves.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao I have to hear that.


There is an 8 Man Tag at the New Japan show with Angle on it where at the end some of Liger's teammates turn on him and I think they ripped a chunk of his mask off or broke his nose so he removed some of his mask and I'm not positive but I think he yelled out "that f***in b*tch". Even more awesome since it's from Liger.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> There is an 8 Man Tag at the New Japan show with Angle on it where at the end some of Liger's teammates turn on him and I think they ripped a chunk of his mask off or broke his nose so he removed some of his mask and I'm not positive but I think he yelled out "that f***in b*tch". Even more awesome since it's from Liger.


Nobody fucks with Ligers mask.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:/


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nobody fucks with Ligers mask.


I'd be mad too, he even said in the ROH shoot he doesn't like his masked getting ruined because there expensive so I could understand his anger.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Some one go bump my thread in the WWE section.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Some one go bump my thread in the WWE section.


I'm planning on it, since flash pins are always the greatest finishes to matches.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'm planning on it, since flash pins are always the greatest finishes to matches.


Awesome.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Awesome.


Don't worry it will be smart a post. :side:

I just got to get home first.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Don't worry it will be smart a post. :side:
> 
> I just got to get home first.


You could say "great thread, I agree" for all I care as long as it gets bumped


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm angered.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm angered.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You could say "great thread, I agree" for all I care as long as it gets bumped


It's a good thread, so it deserves a good response.

Well I guess I'll start heading out now. Bye, all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You could say "great thread, I agree" for all I care as long as it gets bumped


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3875292-post19.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3875292-post19.html


:lmao

You're awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> You're awesome.


I don't think I'm as good of a poster as Dan_Marino though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I don't think I'm as good of a poster as Dan_Marino though.


Few are.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I don't think I'm as good of a poster as Dan_Marino though.


Yeah but he never wins the big one.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but he never wins the big one.


True.



> Few are.


I try to model myself after his HOF caliber posting.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Dan Marino


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Legend is a better role model than Dan_Marino


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wouldnt be suprised if someone warned WCW for that:$

You know you're a great poster when you reach the level MNMTeamonscene has reached.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just got past the part in GOW that I've been stuck on for like, 3 days.

:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Da Greatest owns them both.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I wouldnt be suprised if someone warned WCW for that:$
> 
> You know you're a great poster when you reach the level MNMTeamonscene has reached.


He shouldn't be warned. That post is better than half the shit I see in the WWE section. Plenty of people post shit like "Everything I want to say as already been said in this thread and I agree with (insert Mod name here)" WCW did the same thing, except in less words. He's like the guy in his sig, no bullshit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I wouldnt be suprised if someone warned WCW for that:$


Boo fucking hoo.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Da Greatest, Dan Marino, The_Dreamer, and Legend are the Four Horseman of this message board.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Da Greatest, Dan Marino, The_Dreamer, and Legend are the Four Horseman of this message board.


I believe it.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I think next week RAW will pick back up as it will have more meaning as going into Backlash. Like Headliner said "Back To Drawing Board" edition. Which wasn't horrible or anything like that, but it was what it was.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm fucking tired as hell, about to go to bed. Missed most of RAW but got see a little bit. Didn't even know about the tag thing until they showed a video clip.

Peace.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ If Kennedy ever wins the tag titles to give him the triple crown, it'll most likely be with MVP. Hopefully that is the case. I'd mark.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Where did you post WCW?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He shouldn't be warned. That post is better than half the shit I see in the WWE section. Plenty of people post shit like "Everything I want to say as already been said in this thread and I agree with (insert Mod name here)" WCW did the same thing, except in less words. He's like the guy in his sig, no bullshit.


True. But people do get warned for bullshit at times.


> Da Greatest, Dan Marino, The_Dreamer, and Legend are the Four Horseman of this message board.


LOL! *Raises 4 fingers*

I haven't saw The Dreamer around in a while.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's not like I haven't done a handful of things that I fully expected to be warned for already.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

The dreamer thinks that Sting hasn't wrestled in WWE yet because either a)he is afraid of the Undertaker, b) Undertaker is afraid of him, c) he doesn't want to see Vince's face or d) he doesn't know what WWE means.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Peace SD, good debating with you. Shame it had to be in rants of all places.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> The dreamer thinks that Sting hasn't wrestled in WWE yet because either a)he is afraid of the Undertaker, b) Undertaker is afraid of him, c) he doesn't want to see Vince's face or d) he doesn't know what WWE means.


:lmao oh yeah, I remember that guy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> The dreamer thinks that Sting hasn't wrestled in WWE yet because either a)he is afraid of the Undertaker, b) Undertaker is afraid of him, c) he doesn't want to see Vince's face or d) he doesn't know what WWE means.


I know. Amazing huh?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth: I think next week RAW will pick back up as it will have more meaning as going into Backlash. Like Headliner said "Back To Drawing Board" edition. Which wasn't horrible or anything like that, but it was what it was.


RAW won't pick up again until the night after Royal Rumble '08


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> RAW won't pick up again until the night after Royal Rumble '08


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Ed, Edd, and Eddy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

When is Lockdown?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think it's the 22nd


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao


 

I'm kinda sad about it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The WWE will pick up a few times before then. It got good near ONS II and Unforgiven last year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nevermind, I just checked, it's the 15th.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You got the Benoit DVD, WCW?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> You got the Benoit DVD, WCW?


Yes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> The WWE will pick up a few times before then. It got good near ONS II and Unforgiven last year.


ONS isn't in Hammerstein this year.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Some one say something that I agree with.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I just hope Taker doesn't lose the belt to BAtista at the next PPV and Cena/Batista hold the world titles all year again for the 3rd straight year, but that's probably what's going to happen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Yes.


GIF PLZ


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> GIF PLZ


Any particular gif you have in mind?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Some one say something that I agree with.


You have an Austin gif in your sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Some one say something that I agree with.


John Cena needs to get kidnapped for 13 months


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watchin' Raw now.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

John Cena needs to go film another shit movie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- The WWE wanted Bret Hart to be the guest ref for Trips vs. Jericho at X8 and he almost accepted. That would have been off the hook.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> John Cena needs to get kidnapped for 13 months












Absolutely


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- The WWE wanted Bret Hart to be the guest ref for Trips vs. Jericho at X8 and he almost accepted. That would have been off the hook.


Why that match?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^:lmao(AMP)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Any particular gif you have in mind?


One of Austin beating the hell out of Benoit with the chair from the cage match with Angle.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> One of Austin beating the hell out of Benoit with the chair from the cage match with Angle.


I shall do it.


:lmao AMP. Make that your sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb

I feel inclined to give the HHH/Austin 3 stages of Hell match *****.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I shall do it.
> 
> 
> :lmao AMP. Make that your sig.


Done.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> ^:hb
> 
> I feel inclined to give the HHH/Austin 3 stages of Hell match *****.


I'm pretty sure I gave it that. I'm getting that DVD in the mail soon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Done.


Their new video is going to rock.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Their new video is going to rock.


Absolutely.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I'm pretty sure I gave it that. I'm getting that DVD in the mail soon.


Nice. That match is so fucking awesome though. They killed each other. Perfect ending too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth-


Jeff wants to shoot himself?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth-


Murdoch was screwed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Jeff wants to shoot himself?


If I was him I'd want to.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wonder if Jeff will OD at the after party tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I wonder if Jeff will OD at the after party tonight.


it's not 'if' it's 'on what'.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeff looks totally out of it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Jeff looks totally out of it.


When does he not?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> When does he not?


Oh, yea. What about?, oh wait:sad

You're right.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Has DJ Fernie made a thread complaining that Jeff Hardy didn't win the MITB?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao

I doubt it, he's not done crying yet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Has DJ Fernie made a thread complaining that Jeff Hardy didn't win the MITB?


DJ Fernie!!!









Nah. But he did make this ***** post in this Hardy thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/331910-time-jeff-hardy-discussion-6.html


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Too long to devote to someone with that avatar.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao That post was gold.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> DJ Fernie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


god, I love it when that guy posts stuff that is so easy to pick apart.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DJ Fernie is probably more drugged up than Hardy himself if he actually believes the shit he types.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dj Fernie said:


> hey its 12:03 midnight here in California, and i just had couple beers man, what do you expect, a TS Eliot poem? hahahaha. yeah i write a lot when it comes to defending jeff, but its so late i cant even care for grammar mistakes hehe. anyways u get my point, right?


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=74640196

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=74640196
> 
> :lmao


HAHAHAHAHAHA~!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=74640196
> 
> :lmao


ha, Techno sucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

His "songs" sound really original


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

His music sucks.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: when are the sd spoilers going to be posted this week?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Missed RAW


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Posted in Amp's thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Actually, Techno is awesome when your hopped up on crystal meth all the time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Missed RAW












Yep.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He's only 17.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KIF. That was the longest post I think you've ever made. Congrats.


CaLiGula said:


> Actually, Techno is awesome when your hopped up on crystal meth all the time.


Maybe thats how Jeff learned to dance like that.


jeffdivalover said:


> truth: when are the sd spoilers going to be posted this week?


After ECW tomorrow.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

My roommate is actually listening to lame techno at the moment.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

>


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> KIF. That was the longest post I think you've ever made. Congrats.


Well thank you.

It's the longest post I have made in awhile, not counting my BTB.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3875630-post10.html

:lmao I especially love that last line.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The name of his album is "A whisper in the wind" 

:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yep.


Ugggh :no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

that kid's signature said:


> Remember kids, the more reputation you have, the bigger your penis is


:lmao

:$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Ugggh :no:


There were 2 10 team battle royals. Cena/Micheals won the first, then HBK turned on Cena during the second one and threw Cena over the rope, eliminating them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Good post KIF, I'll probably respond to it later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Benoit should turn heel and tag with Finlay. They could be champs. I'd buy it..


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> There were 2 10 team battle royals. Cena/Micheals won the first, then HBK turned on Cena during the second one and threw Cena over the rope, eliminating them.


I suppose having The Hardyz as champs is better than HBK/Cena having the belts. Plus, HBK turning on Cena helps the feud continue.



Pyro™ said:


> Benoit should turn heel and tag with Finlay. They could be champs. I'd buy it..


They'd probably end up jobbing to London and Kendrick, like every other team on SD! :no:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good post KIF, I'll probably respond to it later tonight or tomorrow.


Thanks, AMP. I will be looking forward to your reply.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I suppose having The Hardyz as champs is better than HBK/Cena having the belts. Plus, HBK turning on Cena helps the feud continue.


It looks like there's some kind of feud brewing with Cena, HBK, Orton, and Edge.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

It's just going to end up being another Cena/HBK and having Orton/Edge.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Benoit should turn heel and tag with Finlay. They could be champs. I'd buy it..


I hate to admit this Pyro, but Taker/Batista was better than HHH/Batista. Only because of the crowd reaction, though.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> After ECW tomorrow.


ok thanks headliner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

London and Kendrick are still champs?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I suppose having The Hardyz as champs is better than HBK/Cena having the belts. Plus, HBK turning on Cena helps the feud continue.


It all works out for me, the fued is still going and The Hardyz are champs again, thats pretty cool(I like them don't kill me!). But I wanted Cryme Tyme or RVD/Sabu to win

Truth-Umaga vs Lashley II was boring as hell:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Also Vince tried to hide his bald head, but Lashley would take away everything Vince used to hide his head (including ripping off Lillian's skirt).


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel is a rejoiner!!!1!!1!1!1!!1!1
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/5359-diesel3087.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> It all works out for me, the fued is still going and The Hardyz are champs again, thats pretty cool(I like them don't kill me!). But I wanted Cryme Tyme or RVD/Sabu to win
> 
> Truth-Umaga vs Lashley II was boring as hell:no:


Nah, this time we got....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> It all works out for me, the fued is still going and The Hardyz are champs again, thats pretty cool(I like them don't kill me!). But I wanted Cryme Tyme or RVD/Sabu to win
> 
> Truth-Umaga vs Lashley II was boring as hell:no:


Were RVD/Sabu in the battle royale then? :$

It would be awesome if they were champs.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Diesel is a rejoiner!!!1!!1!1!1!!1!1
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/5359-diesel3087.html


AND HE'S GOT A RESPECT LIST~!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111!!!111!~!~~!~!~!~!!~!!!111


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Also Vince tried to hide his bald head, but Lashley would take away everything Vince used to hide his head (including ripping off Lillian's skirt).


LILIAN GOT HER SKIRT RIPPED OFF?!?!?!

I don't care what anyone says, she's hotter than most of the plastic divas in the company.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> LILIAN GOT HER SKIRT RIPPED OFF?!?!?!
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, she's hotter than most of the plastic divas in the company.


Yeah, but you could see some of the scars she had from the surgery she had a couple weeks ago after she injured herself skiing.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Were RVD/Sabu in the battle royale then? :$
> 
> It would be awesome if they were champs.


Yep, in the first one:agree: I thought they would have won and made them into the ECW tag titles:$



> Nah, this time we got....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!


Whoops I guess that means the match was 5 star worthy then, my bad I forgot the greatness of the "dominator"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> LILIAN GOT HER SKIRT RIPPED OFF?!?!?!
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, she's hotter than most of the plastic divas in the company.


And she's twice their age.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gotta love the respect lists. If you're not on those, you're nothing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Yep, in the first one:agree: I thought they would have won and made them into the ECW tag titles:$


If I had seen them in the battle royale I would have marked out so much. If ECW Tag Titles are made, I'm sure they'll win them (unless Sabu is fired :$).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Gotta love the respect lists. If you're not on those, you're nothing.


Does Kic-Kazz still have his?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm on pieces4fags respect list, but I notice whenever he posts, he gets flamed. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Does Kic-Kazz still have his?


That's not a respect list though. That's a list of elite members, a much higher honor.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao People arguing with Pyro about storylines in matches. I've done that too many times before.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3875606-post78.html

That angered me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> lmao People arguing with Pyro about storylines in matches. I've done that too many times before.


I quit before it got started. Props to Cali though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> If I had seen them in the battle royale I would have marked out so much. If ECW Tag Titles are made, I'm sure they'll win them (unless Sabu is fired :$).


I did, it was awesome, Especially when they were the 3rd team to last next to booker/finlay & cena/HBK:agree:

Truth-KIF doesn't like Jimmy Rave:cuss: 

:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3875606-post78.html
> 
> That angered me.


We've had giant arguments with each other about that. It's pretty meh.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I, Diesel, didn't make it onto his, Diesel's, respect list.

BS? Perhaps.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I learned not to argue with Pyro. He's too stubborn to be swayed by other peoples opinions.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea. Like AMP said, its "the elite list". Just when I think the respect list wasn't enough.


Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm on pieces4fags respect list, but I notice whenever he posts, he gets flamed. :lmao


I noticed. I remember that time his brother made a rant on him. Both of them ended up getting flamed.

He need to update that respect list.:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What's the code for a drop down list again?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I would get slaughtered in an argument with Pyro. I can't even win an argument with Headliner :$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I learned not to argue with Pyro. He's too stubborn to be swayed by other peoples opinions.


I had lots of fun with him when King Bookah kept retaining the WHC.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> What's the code for a drop down list again?


put me on it plz once u do. ill wep u. 2tru.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I noticed. I remember that time his brother made a rant on him. Both of them ended up getting flamed.


That was the thread that I noticed I was on his respect list. 

At first I was like "Sweet, finally getting some recognition". A few minutes later I realized that nobody liked him. :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Wrestlemania was awesome. It had something for everybody.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I found that to be appropriate.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: diesel lets make a bet, if you beat me in best of 7 series tomarrow, you get 500 points. but if i win, i get 500 points.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> What's the code for a drop down list again?


[*drop=List title] 
1 
2 
3
[/drop]​Remove the *


MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I would get slaughtered in an argument with Pyro. *I can't even* win an argument with Headliner :$


Oh. ok. I'll get you. Not my fault you crack under pressure.:flip


Derek_2k4 said:


> That was the thread that I noticed I was on his respect list.
> 
> At first I was like "Sweet, finally getting some recognition". A few minutes later I realized that nobody liked him. :lmao


:lmao yea he must think he's really respected.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: diesel lets make a bet, if you beat me in best of 7 series tomarrow, you get 500 points. but if i win, i get 500 points.


500 points? Pussy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New drop down list.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh. ok. I'll get you. Not my fault you crack under pressure.:flip


Ah, you saw the cheapshot 

Is this gonna be a storyline :$



WCW4Life said:


> New drop down list.


You spelt MrMondayNight wrong.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^Yea. I will get the last laugh


Diesel said:


> 500 points? Pussy.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> 500 points? Pussy.


pussy? fine! a 1,000 points. but it has to be 5 second shots. i wish i could bet more.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> New drop down list.


Why aren't I on the list?


Watching NWO '01:hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> New drop down list.


Highest standard ever.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

diesel do we have a deal?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Limited time sig.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> pussy? fine! a 1,000 points. but it has to be 5 second shots. i wish i could bet more.


Pussy N**** by J.R. Writer.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Limited time sig.


Fuck dat shit, I wepped u all da time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KENT JONES SPEAKS ON WRESTLEMANIA~!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPjwSBIA26E


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Just watched the MITB match again. What a beautiful, beautiful moment, Kennedy winning.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Fuck dat shit, I wepped u all da time.


iz gone now, d00d. :sad:

Oh, and Jeff, yeah, I'm down. I'll be on afterschool tomorrow, we'll play then.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Kent is an idiot.

Truth: My fingers hurt. I'm going to bed. Adios.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> KENT JONES SPEAKS ON WRESTLEMANIA~!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPjwSBIA26E


He got an instant messenge. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

[Jay-LK] said:



> Just watched the MITB match again. What a beautiful, beautiful moment, Kennedy winning.


Phht. Again? I've played the moment of him climbing the ladder and grabbing the case about 15 times just before Raw started.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> KENT JONES SPEAKS ON WRESTLEMANIA~!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPjwSBIA26E


He's not as cool as rvdtito.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao Kent Jones is reading from his computer screen lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Just watched the MITB match again. What a beautiful, beautiful moment, Kennedy winning.


I agree. Kennedy is the new Messiah of the WWE.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> iz gone now, d00d. :sad:
> 
> Oh, and Jeff, yeah, I'm down. I'll be on afterschool tomorrow, we'll play then.


alright, and if you win, i will even call you a pool god.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Just watched the MITB match again. What a beautiful, beautiful moment, Kennedy winning.


Wait, I thought your all time fav was like Orton??


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Has Legend given his thoughts on the Mania? I know I gave my thoughts as Legend but I want to hear from him personally.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: The Originals Vs New Breed match should of had more time, and should have been an Extreme Rules match.

EDIT- Wackamania :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> alright, and if you win, i will even call you a pool god.


Erase the pool part, and alright.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Phht. Again? I've played the moment of him climbing the ladder and grabbing the case about 15 times just before Raw started.


Lolzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

I just downloaded WrestleMania last night, (it's morning here) so ya. I'll watch it again surely. 



> Wait, I thought your all time fav was like Orton??


He is, but I love Kennedy too.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: The Originals Vs New Breed match should of had more time, and should have been an Extreme Rules match.


It needed like 5 more minutes and a Pounce.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Hello


hi frankie  did you like raw?

alright diesel, you don't know what, i call you whatever you want me to call you if you beat me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody got a link to the JBL/Cena I Quit match?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Kennedy is a bigger star than Orton.

EDIT ~ No, but it's probably in the PPV section of media. One of the bloodiest matches in WWE history.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kent Jones needs to take an english language course.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Anybody got a link to the JBL/Cena I Quit match?


Got a torrent?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> hi frankie  did you like raw?
> 
> alright diesel, you don't know what, i call you whatever you want me to call you if you beat me.


Yeah it's good I loved that the hardys are tag champs. :agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Bill and Doug are the wrestling version of Beavis and Butt-Head.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Kennedy is a bigger star than Orton.


Yeah, so are Ashley and Khali, not hard really.

Truth: I LOL'D when Kent Jones' MSN made a sound, giving away he was reading his "controversial thoughts" off a screen.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

> He is, but I love Kennedy too.


Ahh I see, just thought you might have been dissapointed Orton didn't win.

Truth-Shelton should have came out to take the place of Edge, then the match would have been even better.:agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Anybody got a link to the JBL/Cena I Quit match?


part 1 http://www.vidilife.com/video_play_994683_WWE_Judgment_Day_John_Cena_Vs_JBL_I_Quit_Match_Par.htm

part 2 http://www.vidilife.com/video_play_994704_WWE_Judgment_Day_John_Cena_Vs_JBL_I_Quit_Match_Par.htm


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pssh, Jesus never won MITB.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Did you hear the cheers when Kennedy grabbed the briefcase? I have to admit it, Kennedy is way way more over than Orton.

Don't get me wrong, I love Orton, but things are looking much brighter for Kennedy right now than Orton. Orton will still be successful though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Is it strange that I hate Orton but mark for the RKO? :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Yeah, so are Ashley and Khali, not hard really.
> 
> Truth: I LOL'D when Kent Jones' MSN made a sound, giving away he was reading his "controversial thoughts" off a screen.


Ashley and Khali aren't bigger stars than Orton, what? 



> Did you hear the cheers when Kennedy grabbed the briefcase? I have to admit it, Kennedy is way way more over than Orton.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love Orton, but things are looking much brighter for Kennedy right now than Orton. Orton will still be successful though.


It won't happen, but Orton's on the brink of being fired again. :lmao

Roids. Least that's what a recent report said.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Wherever Kent Jones lives needs to be burnt to the ground, that fuckin' hillbilly.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Deuce N' Domino and Trevor Murdoch on Raw. Greatness.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> Yeah it's good I loved that the hardys are tag champs. :agree:


me too. at mania cena and hbk should have done a ladder match don't you agree?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow looks like pyros sheep started going crazy all ready.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Is it strange that I hate Orton but mark for the RKO? :$


Yeah, kinda. :$

Truth ~ I think Kennedy will cash it in 2007 itself, definitely.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kent Jones says Punk was screwed out of the MITB.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> me too. at mania cena and hbk should have done a ladder match don't you agree?


No, that would have been pointless. Overusing match gimmicks is so TNA.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Did you hear the cheers when Kennedy grabbed the briefcase? I have to admit it, Kennedy is way way more over than Orton.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love Orton, but things are looking much brighter for Kennedy right now than Orton. Orton will still be successful though.


I actually heard very little cheers all night.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Ashley and Khali aren't bigger stars than Orton, what?


I know, I was just joking. I know Orton is a big star in the WWE. I just dislike him :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth - Wherever Kent Jones lives needs to be burnt to the ground, that fuckin' hillbilly.


He said somewhere in the Carolinas. I can't remember where he said, though so unfortunately a lot of innocent people are gonna have to die.

Oh well, they're martyrs for a good cause.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Kennedy deserved to win the MITB. Nobody else did. You can say Orton, but Mr. Generic didn't deserve it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> He said somewhere in the Carolinas. I can't remember where he said, though so unfortunately a lot of innocent people are gonna have to die.
> 
> Oh well, they're martyrs for a good cause.


He lives in South Carolina, that's all I know. We can burn down the whole state just to make sure we get him. Nobody would miss it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He said somewhere in the Carolinas. I can't remember where he said, though so unfortunately a lot of innocent people are gonna have to die.
> 
> Oh well, they're martyrs for a good cause.


Guilty by association, someone has to die. :hb



> Truth- Kennedy deserved to win the MITB. Nobody else did. You can say Orton, but Mr. Generic didn't deserve it.


Ultimately I would have liked Punk or Finlay to have won but Punk isn't ready and not sure a Finlay title match would draw so well (unfortunately), so Kennedy was the best choice to win MITB.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> me too. at mania cena and hbk should have done a ladder match don't you agree?


No because on the same card they all ready has a MITB match plus it was there first match they save gimmick matches for later in the feud.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Someone is going to be the first guy to lost the MITB contract.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Make sure you bring your KKK hoods too, we don't want to be found when we get back to our own homes.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

jeffdivalover































STFU


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No, that would have been pointless. Overusing match gimmicks is so TNA.


yeah, but i always hate it when Cena wins BY STFU. dumb ending, they should have just made him win by pinfall. if it was ladder match, something unexpected might have happend. i wanted HBK to win  but Cena can't have the title forever, but as long as he makes the wwe alot of money he will be on top.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks JDL




> Truth- Someone is going to be the first guy to lost the MITB contract.


Kennedy?...............Kennedy?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Make sure you bring your KKK hoods too, we don't want to be found when we get back to our own homes.


Mines at the dry cleaners.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Thanks JDL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd mark out if he lost it to Charlie Haas and then Haas lost it to Orton.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wow edge was on raw even thought he died yesterday .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Make sure you bring your KKK hoods too, we don't want to be found when we get back to our own homes.


KKK in South Carolina is no disguise, good thinking.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth- Someone is going to be the first guy to lost the MITB contract.


I had my money on RVD to do that, but he won. Kennedy isn't losing, they'll give him a short reign, just to establish him, but he'll drop it very quickly, which is fine by me as long as he gets it which he clearly will.

Hell, even if he does lose, by some chance, the match still made him as a legitimate superstar. And I say this did and not the Taker ones because they were made to look like flukes whereas this was legit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I'd mark out if he lost it to Charlie Haas and then Haas lost it to Orton.


Same.


Haas > Kennedy


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, but i always hate it when Cena wins BY STFU. dumb ending, they should have just made him win by pinfall. if it was ladder match, something unexpected might have happend. i wanted HBK to win  but Cena can't have the title forever, but as long as he makes the wwe alot of money he will be on top.


Overusing Gimmick matches is retarded, end of discussion.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, but i always hate it when Cena wins BY STFU. dumb ending, they should have just made him win by pinfall. if it was ladder match, something unexpected might have happend. i wanted HBK to win  but Cena can't have the title forever, but as long as he makes the wwe alot of money he will be on top.


Why was it dumb? Hell it made it more dramatic to have Shawn tap and stuff. Just cause you hate Cena doesn't make it dumb 

Truth-Cena winning by the STUF was a good ending, just like last years was too. End of story.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So Pyro, you're saying he'll follow the trend of cashing in, winning the title, then dropping it 3 weeks later?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I vote for a Taker/Kennedy HIAC at either J-Day or GAB.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Overusing Gimmick matches is retarded, end of discussion.


yeah. will backlash be one on one or not?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AUSTIN/HHH 3 STAGES OF HELL MATCH IS SO AWESOME


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Out!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't know if edge has bad mic skills or it's the fact I don't like him but I just hate his promos.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I don't know if edge has bad mic skills or it's the fact I don't like him but I just hate his promos.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> So Pyro, you're saying he'll follow the trend of cashing in, winning the title, then dropping it 3 weeks later?


I'd prefer him to have a longer reign but that seems unlikely. He'll win but drop it at the next PPV.

I'm not even asking for like a JBL 9 month reign, as awesome as it would be. 3 to 4 months like Booker did would be more than perfect.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah. will backlash be one on one or not?


In a straight singles match you have more freedom to properly work a match without having to worry about whatever the objective of the gimmick is, I have no problem with them working another one on one contest.

Speaking of 3 Stages of Hell it's been a long ass time since WWE did a 2/3 falls format match, then again most casual fans today don't possess the attention span to watch a long match like that.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected] busting a nut over matches we've all seen 20 times


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I vote for a Taker/Kennedy HIAC at either J-Day or GAB.


GAB normally sucks, we don't need Taker/Kennedy to guarantee that will suck. They could at least try to surprise us this year.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I don't know if edge has bad mic skills or it's the fact I don't like him but I just hate his promos.


wtf

Edge has to be one of the best on the mic in the history of the WWE.

you just hate white people


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah. will backlash be one on one or not?


I guess I won seeing how this guy doesn't want to comment back.

Truth-Kennedy won't win the belt win MITB, sure I wouldn't care if he did but I really don't think he will.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I don't know if edge has bad mic skills or it's the fact I don't like him but I just hate his promos.


It's the fact that you don't like him. Edge has fantastic mic skills. Perhaps you don't like his voice, I guess.

The only thing wrong with Edge's mic skills, is that he tries too hard to be angry when he's giving an angry promo. It looks forced and you can tell he's forcing it but when someone like JBL gets angry it flows better and seems natural.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> [email protected] busting a nut over matches we've all seen 20 times


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> GAB normally sucks, we don't need Taker/Kennedy to guarantee that will suck. They could at least try to surprise us this year.


They could re-debut Mohammed Hassan.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I think some of the things Edge says in his promo's are corny as hell but thats kinda what i've come to enjoy about his mic work.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It's the fact that you don't like him. Edge has fantastic mic skills. Perhaps you don't like his voice, I guess.
> 
> The only thing wrong with Edge's mic skills, is that he tries too hard to be angry when he's giving an angry promo. It looks forced and you can tell he's forcing it but when someone like JBL gets angry it flows better and seems natural.


Shit JBL's angry promos seem natural cause they are just naturally annoying.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Dude got temp banned. Then rejoined only to remake the same exact thread he made the day before:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/332676-john-cena-greatest-wrestler-ever.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/332759-john-cena-greatest-sports-entertainer-ever.html

Almost reminded me of ricflair17.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JBL cutting promo's on Mexican Illegals/Rey Mysterio = Ratings


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Truth: Raw was kinda bleh


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> JBL cutting promo's on Mexican Illegals/Rey Mysterio = Ratings


That one and the one at Armageddon 05 are the only ones that didn't annoy me while watching. I am just not into him, so sue me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

So yeah it has to be that I don't like him.


Strange seeing timbaland on raw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Shit JBL's angry promos seem natural cause they are just naturally annoying.


Saying it's annoying is just re-inforcing the fact that JBL is the best heel on television at the moment. >_>

I find him hysterical and entertaining no matter what he's doing, so yeah..


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> They could re-debut Mohammed Hassan.


Absolutely.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I liked JBL's angry promos because he seemed naturally pissed off. Nothing seems to just annoy him, it either pisses him off or it doesn't.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK is far to nice of a person. I bet he has some serious skeletons in his closet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Timbaland was drunk as hell on RAW


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I liked JBL's angry promos because he seemed naturally pissed off. Nothing seems to just annoy him, it either pisses him off or it doesn't.


I miss his promos on Vito.

*Kennedy chokes out Vito*

Cole: John, what did Vito do to deserve this.

JBL: He wore a dress in a wrestling ring.

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> That one and the one at Armageddon 05 are the only ones that didn't annoy me while watching. I am just not into him, so sue me.


How many times I gotta tell you Cody, "10 Gallon Hat's where it's at" 

I always liked Bradshaw, in a way I miss him as a brawler but I really warmed up to the JBL Gimmick really fast, if you don't like him thats cool.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Kane's music is pretty good.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't remember JBL saying or doing anything funny?????


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> KingKurt_UK is far to nice of a person. I bet he has some serious skeletons in his closet.


Yeah, I don't like him either.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Saying it's annoying is just re-inforcing the fact that JBL is the best heel on television at the moment. >_>
> 
> I find him hysterical and entertaining no matter what he's doing, so yeah..


That could be it but also that the fact is that he always f'n yells, irregardless what he is saying and if I disagree or agree with it. That what I find annoying, the incoherent(sp?) yelling.

Truth-I would kill myself seeing Hassan come back, I hated him and I thought he sucked. So glad that taker was the one who "took him out"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I don't remember JBL saying or doing anything funny?????


Do you watch smackdown?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Yeah, I don't like him either.


He's too nice for me to hate he's just TOO nice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DG said:


> Kane's music is pretty good.


Ag33d d00d


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Timberland was on PCP to say Ashley was the hottest.


WCW4Life said:


> KingKurt_UK is far to nice of a person. I bet he has some serious skeletons in his closet.


Holt calls him a serial killer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I don't remember JBL saying or doing anything funny?????


He says something funny every week. You just hated him in the ring so much you turned yourself off to his mic work which is actually very good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> He's too nice for me to hate he's just TOO nice.


I'm too lazy right now to put image tags on the thumbs down pic.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> How many times I gotta tell you Cody, "10 Gallon Hat's where it's at"
> 
> I always liked Bradshaw, in a way I miss him as a brawler but I really warmed up to the JBL Gimmick really fast, if you don't like him thats cool.


Yeah but actually I would rather have him as a wrestler over a commentator, I hate him doing that. Once again it goes back to that damn annoying yelling again. I also get upset when people think he is the greatest on the mic when CM Punk is far greater. Anyone who saw his promo from Death Before Dishonor III knows.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk sucks on the mic compared to JBL. Jesus Christ he's overrated, I can name 10 mic workers better than Punk and that doesn't even include JBL or Kennedy.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Do you watch smackdown?


every week plase tell me some things he says that are funny.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im calling it a night. good night everyone!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Yeah but actually I would rather have him as a wrestler over a commentator, I hate him doing that. Once again it goes back to that damn annoying yelling again. I also get upset when people think he is the greatest on the mic when CM Punk is far greater. Anyone who saw his promo from Death Before Dishonor III knows.


I prefered the Promo on Raven at Death Before Dishonor in 2003, that whole Raven/Punk segment/match/aftermath was one of the most excellently booked angles in the last several years in all of wrestling and probably Sapolsky's best booking ever IMO. But still I'd wish WWE would let punker on an open mic sometime.

Edit: Dammit WCW you fucked up the page again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW, what the FUCK? Don't post shit that size.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> CM Punk sucks on the mic compared to JBL. Jesus Christ he's overrated, I can name 10 mic workers better than Punk and that doesn't even include JBL or Kennedy.


Shit JBL is overrated as fuck. Kennedy, Punk, Shelley, Aries, Vince, HBK & James Mitchell are all WAY better than JBL on the mic, bar none.

Oh yeah and Raven too:agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im calling it a night. good night everyone!


Goodnight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> WCW, what the FUCK? Don't post shit that size.


Sorry I was bored.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New quote in my sig:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I prefered the Promo on Raven at Death Before Dishonor in 2003, that whole Raven/Punk segment/match/aftermath was one of the most excellently booked angles in the last several years in all of wrestling and probably Sapolsky's best booking ever IMO. But still I'd wish WWE would let punker on an open mic sometime.
> 
> Edit: Dammit WCW you fucked up the page again.


I heard about that one, but if that is better than DBD III than Punk is a god with the mic.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That was like the biggest picture in the history of the internet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Shit JBL is overrated as fuck. Kennedy, Punk, Shelley, Aries, Vince, HBK & James Mitchell are all WAY better than JBL on the mic, bar none.


:lmao

Whatever, you have your opinion. Kennedy isn't even as good as JBL and he's the closest one of the bunch. And HBK is the most overrated mic worker of all time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nite JDL

I don't think Punk is overated on the mic but I'm not going to say he's better than JBL either, Punk would be much better on the mic unscripted but he can't do much about that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Booo, I want to see what WCW post.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Booo, I want to see what WCW post.


http://modis.marine.usf.edu/images/map_modis/chlor_a_3.ias.huge.2002350.1620.png


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Booo, I want to see what WCW post.


It was just a thermal printout of a handprint, your not missing anything.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Whatever, you have your opinion. Kennedy isn't even as good as JBL and he's the closest one of the bunch. And HBK is the most overrated mic worker of all time.


Yep, that's my thought and I don't plan on changing it.

Truth-Thank god matt striker is on, especially with all of this Promo/JBL talk *breaths easy*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> It was just a thermal printout of a handprint, your not missing anything.


Really? I saw Vince Russo's brain in my link.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I had no idea that Alex Shelly or Austin Nebula are good on the mic.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin > JBL on the mic.



indisputable fact, GTFO!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Punk would be much better on the mic unscripted but he can't do much about that.


I remember the promo he did last September where he said that he doesn't need to explain that he's straightedge anymore, then says that he doesn't smoke, drink, or do drugs.

He said he didn't need to explain that he's straightedge anymore, than he went ahead and did. Got to love that scripting.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

HHH is the best mic worker of all time...

*waiting for a ban*

Seriously though, my favourite mic workers are Austin, JBL, Kennedy, MacMahon and Triple H, are they the best in the history of wrestling? I doubt it. But I enjoy them so fuck you all


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Shit JBL is overrated as fuck. Kennedy, Punk, Shelley, Aries, Vince, HBK & James Mitchell are all WAY better than JBL on the mic, bar none.
> 
> Oh yeah and Raven too:agree:


:agree: 

I like all those over JBl hell I like eugenes dumb mic skills more but that's just me. I don't like jbls humor to me it's like a 5 year old trying to be funny.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think Nas might be slightly biased against JBL.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I think Nas might be slightly biased against JBL.


Absolutely.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Austin > JBL on the mic.
> 
> 
> 
> indisputable fact, GTFO!


:agree: 

I can't belive I agree with you on something.  :shocked:  :shocked:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evo said:


> HHH is the best mic worker of all time...
> 
> *waiting for a ban*
> 
> Seriously though, my favourite mic workers are Austin, JBL, Kennedy, MacMahon and Triple H, are they the best in the history of wrestling? I doubt it. But I enjoy them so fuck you all


Triple H on the mic, despite me not finding him entertaining = amazing. Such a good flow and he never stumbles over anything or makes any mistakes, ever. From an unbiased perspective, he has to be top 5 on the mic all time in terms of actual delivery. He wouldn't make my top 10 in terms of how much I enjoy his promos, cause quite frankly I don't give a damn about his promos but his actual ability on the mic is pretty close to being the best.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Absolutely.


Is that Bill or Doug?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> :agree:
> 
> I like all those over JBl hell I like eugenes dumb mic skills more but that's just me. I don't like jbls humor to me it's like a 5 year old trying to be funny.


Thats just idiotic. It's one thing to think JBL sucks on the mic, but its another thing to say he is funny like a 5 year old after you mention Eugene.

I thought I was gone...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I had no idea that Alex Shelly or Austin Nebula are good on the mic.


Put in manhatten mayhem to hear a shelley one and put in Unified or any other show that Aries is in a big match to hear one of his great ones.

Truth-I am sick of talking about JBL, I am feeling bored already.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Is that Bill or Doug?


I think it's rvd


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I had no idea that Alex Shelly or Austin Nebula are good on the mic.


Thats cause they both are way to goddamn good for TNA. Shelley is really and all around gifted wrestler and Aries/Starr is one my my favorite performers and while he can cut a suitable promo they don't vary much. It's too bad Roderick Strong lacks any mic skills whatsoever as I think he could do well in WWE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HHH's awesome selling at NWO '01 = ratings


Cena needs to buy and notepad and pen, and watch the damn match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It kinda sucks that people can't give JBL credit on the mic just because they don't find him entertaining. I don't like HHH but I just put him over big on the last page. Sad isn't it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I think Nas might be slightly biased against JBL.


I'm begging you to show me a good bl promo and some quotes of him saying anything funny.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Thats just idiotic. It's one thing to think JBL sucks on the mic, but its another thing to say he is funny like a 5 year old after you mention Eugene.


Hey dude, opinions are opinions, irregardless. Can't be a hypocrit here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The best promos in the history of wrestling were the half hour long ones that Hollywood Hogan used to cut in 1997. They were all so original and varied.

"Let me tell you something brother!"
stalling....
"I made wrestling what it is today dude!"
stalling....
"Because I'm nWo for life!"


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I'm begging you to show me a good bl promo and some quotes of him saying anything funny.


I only liked 2 of his, with one of them being the one against Rey Mysterio and mexicans. It was pretty funny in my book. I praised JBL on the mic, OMG:no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I'm begging you to show me a good bl promo and some quotes of him saying anything funny.


Bobby Lashley doesn't have a good promo though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> It's too bad Roderick Strong lacks any mic skills whatsoever as I think he could do well in WWE.


Roddy's promos are horrendous. He always looks like he's staring into space thinking about what he's going to say next.

I like his in-ring work, but he really needs to stay away from the mic. I thought it was funny that him and Richards, probably the worst promo cutters in ROH, formed a faction.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> It kinda sucks that people can't give JBL credit on the mic just because they don't find him entertaining. I don't like HHH but I just put him over big on the last page. Sad isn't it.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> I'm begging you to show me a good bl promo and some quotes of him saying anything funny.


If you're biased against him it wouldn't matter anyway.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> It kinda sucks that people can't give JBL credit on the mic just because they don't find him entertaining. I don't like HHH but I just put him over big on the last page. Sad isn't it.


I will if I ever see a good promo from him.

That's why i never give my opinions hell I better just shut up and stop giving my opinions all together.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

We'd take your opinions seriously if you could back them up with facts.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

30 minute nWo promos were fucking awesome.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Hey dude, opinions are opinions, irregardless. Can't be a hypocrit here.


What are you calling me a hypocrite? 

So...If you had an opinion that Boogeyman can out wrestle Bret Hart that wouldn't be idiotic? His statemate was almost on that level. I like NasJayz, but that that statement just was completey off.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao


Do you see this headliner? WCW and I cracking jokes and destroying jobbers = ratings.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NasJayz™ said:


> I will if I ever see a good promo from him.
> 
> That's why i never give my opinions hell I better just shut up and stop giving my opinions all together.


You've seen a lot. You're just biased against him so you won't let yourself think they're any good.

I really don't see how it's possible to not even recognize that he's at the worst decent on the mic.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> 30 minute nWo promos were fucking awesome.


I remember Scott Hall talking about all the hand signals and gestures he invented while sitting around waiting for Hogan to cut a promo. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Roddy's promos are horrendous. He always looks like he's staring into space thinking about what he's going to say next.
> 
> I like his in-ring work, but he really needs to stay away from the mic. I thought it was funny that him and Richards, probably the worst promo cutters in ROH, formed a faction.


Same here. Also Rocky never talks so they are pretty much screwed in the promo department, no more Aries to carry the promos for the team.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Raw sucked tonight. Honestly, not one thing besides McMahon's head was worth watching. Cena and Michaels taking up 30 minutes with random tag teams? Fuck that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I remember Scott Hall talking about all the hand signals and gestures he invented while sitting around waiting for Hogan to cut a promo. :lmao


Scott Hall is the greatest all around package in wrestling history.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Scott Hall is the greatest all around package in wrestling history.


Absolutely.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

But how can a opinion be a fact because I say mickie is hot does not make it a fact because there people who think she's ugly. caligula like melina I think she's ugly that is just an a opinion. It's stupid you can't handle other peoples opinions. people have diffrent v on everything that you will never understand.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Same here. Also Rocky never talks so they are pretty much screwed in the promo department, no more Aries to carry the promos for the team.


Yep, but at least their faction is focused on their in-ring style rather than their charisma or mic skills. They probably won't get much mic time, which is the best way to go.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Do you see this headliner? WCW and I cracking jokes and destroying jobbers = ratings.


I'm taking note.:agree:

God I loved Scott Hall.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> But how can a opinion be a fact because I say mickie is hot does not make it a fact because there people who think she's ugly. caligula like melina I think she's ugly that is just an a opinion. It's stupid you can't handle other peoples opinions. people have diffrent v on everything that you will never understand.


If you were referring to me, I didn't say that anything was a fact but I find it hard to believe that anyone could think that JBL was flat out bad on the mic. That's having too high of a standard. I have no problems with you hating him, do it all you like, doesn't bother me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Bull Buchanan


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NasJayz™ said:


> But how can a opinion be a fact because I say mickie is hot does not make it a fact because there people who think she's ugly. caligula like melina I think she's ugly that is just an a opinion. It's stupid you can't handle other peoples opinions. people have diffrent v on everything that you will never understand.


You have an opinion because there are certain facts behind it. You can't just hate JBL's mic skills (unless you are biased against him). There has to be a reason. It could be he doesn't flow well or he goes too slow or his accent is annoying but you have to have a reason to justify the hate or else it's just blind hate.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I miss the surveys.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

> Yep, but at least their faction is focused on their in-ring style rather than their charisma or mic skills. They probably won't get much mic time, which is the best way to go.


Yeah I actually figured Gabe would book them to be silent but deadly kind of guys. unless Rocky has some hidden mic talents, that I seriously doubt he has.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Roddy's promos are horrendous. He always looks like he's staring into space thinking about what he's going to say next.
> 
> I like his in-ring work, but he really needs to stay away from the mic. I thought it was funny that him and Richards, probably the worst promo cutters in ROH, formed a faction.


Man i'm not disputing that at all I always laugh at Roddy during promos cause he looks like he's going to get scared he will mess up and Richards is captain mcblandtoughguy, maybe Romero will be the new promoman for the NRC but I doubt it as I've heard the guy talk like 4 times ever. I hope they just start attacking people like a gang.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> You've seen a lot. You're just biased against him so you won't let yourself think they're any good.
> 
> I really don't see how it's possible to not even recognize that he's at the worst decent on the mic.


well yeah he is decent maybe I don't like him because most everyone does and I can't go a day with out seeing 200 post's about his mic skills. The fact there tons of people that like him just for the fact you do too. mabye it's the fact that people on this site love people that are just decent and hate the people that are good. The fact that who ever you like the sheep like too just because you do that really pisses me off that i can't have an opinion on this site because that's againts the rules. you look in the wrestling section no one can have a opinion.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Yeah I actually figured Gabe would book them to be silent but deadly kind of guys.


Hope so, Gabe's usually good about those kind of decisions.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> You have an opinion because there are certain facts behind it. You can't just hate JBL's mic skills (unless you are biased against him). There has to be a reason. It could be he doesn't flow well or he goes too slow or his accent is annoying but you have to have a reason to justify the hate or else it's just blind hate.


Chris Harris is blind


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I miss the surveys.


One more for the bad guys!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Chris Harris is blind


Is this referring to some random Vince Russo angle?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> well yeah he is decent maybe I don't like him because most everyone does and I can't go a day with out seeing 200 post's about his mic skills. The fact there tons of people that like him just for the fact you do too. mabye it's the fact that people on this site love people that are just decent and hate the people that are good. The fact that who ever you like the sheep like too just because you do that really pisses me off that i can't have an opinion on this site because that's againts the rules. you look in the wrestling section no one can have a opinion.


I have an opinion on everything and it's always right so right now your opinion on not having opinions SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Maybe Roddy and Jack Evans will have a rap off on a future show, that would own. :lmao

I seriously miss that Tag Team


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ They were a good team, Power and Speed.


WCW4Life said:


> Is this referring to some random Vince Russo angle?


Yeah. He wears an eye patch now, and I'm half suprised Russo hasn't given him a Pirate gimmick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Is this referring to some random Vince Russo angle?


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder how Russo plans his swerves. Does he have them pre-planned or does he think of them at the last minute because he can't think of anything else.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah. He wears an eye patch now, and I'm half suprised Russo hasn't given him a Pirate gimmick.


There's still time my friends


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Did Spike Dudley as drunken Santa go anywhere?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I wonder how Russo plans his swerves. Does he have them pre-planned or does he think of them at the last minute because he can't think of anything else.


He watches the Giants lose and then plans them


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

> Hope so, Gabe's usually good about those kind of decisions.


he always seems to be. I hardly doubt we would have to worry about a debate with the factions anytime soon.

logging off, later.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Did Spike Dudley as drunken Santa go anywhere?


He went to AA


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's still time my friends


Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Gone! 

Now no more referring JBL's mic skills to 5 years old talking or I may have to come back.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Got my fingers crossed.


Keep em crossed my friens, ears and hair too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Showing Spike Dudley in a bunch of wacky AA skits would be CLASSIC Vince Russo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Showing Spike Dudley in a bunch of wacky AA skits would be CLASSIC Vince Russo.


TAHT WOUDL RULE!!!!!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> You have an opinion because there are certain facts behind it. You can't just hate JBL's mic skills (unless you are biased against him). There has to be a reason. It could be he doesn't flow well or he goes too slow or his accent is annoying but you have to have a reason to justify the hate or else it's just blind hate.


1. he's voice.
2. how he talks
3. he keeps reffering to him self as a god
4. how he made fun of mexicans and eddie
5. how he mocked eddie after his death
6. the fact he says most of the same thing he does in every promor
7. his flow i just don't like how he delivers his promos
I loved justin hawk bradshaw I taught he was very good. bradshaw in apa was great i loved his matches and even when he first came out as jbl he was one of my favs but now I got bored of him and don't like him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> 1. he's voice.
> 2. how he talks
> 3. he keeps reffering to him self as a god
> 4. how he made fun of mexicans and eddie
> ...


1. JAY-BE-EL
2. thats mouthist
3. HES A WRESTLIN GAWD!
4. taco bell
5. 99 cent taco
6. at leat spells
7. his flow is batta then nas
WSTELIN GOD!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 7. his flow is batta then nas


:lmao

Good night, all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


High on cocaine again AMP?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> High on cocaine again AMP?


hells yeah


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 1. JAY-BE-EL
> 2. thats mouthist
> 3. HES A WRESTLIN GAWD!
> 4. taco bell
> ...


Ok I had enough of you shut the fuck up and stop talking to me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NasJayz™ said:


> Ok I had enough of you shut the fuck up and stop talking to me.


ignore me....oh wait, you cant

BURN TO THE !(TH DEGREE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not exactly sober either:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm not exactly sober either:lmao


im not drunk. high.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm high on Baltimore Heroin. I shot it in between my toes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm high on Baltimore Heroin. I shot it in between my toes.


sounds delicical.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


jokes and joers - ratings. got it?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> jokes and joers - ratings. got it?


Got it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HEY, YOU SUCK


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> HEY, YOU SUCK


hush crazy ass kurt


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm higher than Timbaland was on RAW tonight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm higher than Timbaland was on RAW tonight.


i dont watch that show. Jack Bauer > Jack Off On Raw


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> i dont watch that show. Jack Bauer > Jack Off On Raw


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3876265-post111.html

I plugged TNA for you.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3876265-post111.html
> 
> I plugged TNA for you.


HIGH FIVE!!!!!!!

Slutty MacAshley Guy Penis had those damn lip rings on in every one of those plato photos. What a loooooooooooooser.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Timberland was on PCP to say Ashley was the hottest.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Timberland was on PCP to say Ashley was the hottest.


Timberlan shoul egt stomped on my the bootz


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

If Rajah catches you drunk on the job, you'll be de-modded.

:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> If Rajah catches you drunk on the job, you'll be de-modded.
> 
> :hb


I'm not drunk, hi. And I can do my dron drunk but its the tna sectin and that section ge,


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm not drunk, hi. And I can do my dron drunk but its the tna sectin and that section ge,


I'm gonna take your spot son.

I'm ballin like that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm not drunk, hi. And I can do my dron drunk but its the tna sectin and that section ge,


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'm gonna take your spot son.
> 
> I'm ballin like that.


acording to my bet in the recent bets, youl be banned on april 87th.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You jerk, April 87th isn't even a real date!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> You jerk, April 87th isn't even a real date!


is 2 me. ahahhahaha


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll chokeslam you straight to hell


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I'll chokeslam you straight to hell


Kane sucks because he sucs and was giving suc gimmick and the mask sucks. he just shyck. he not veryg ood.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I love how Kane could talk completely normal in '02, but in '98 he needed a voice box.

:lmaoWhat a jerk


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> I love how Kane could talk completely normal in '02, but in '98 he needed a voice box.
> 
> :lmaoWhat a jerk


haha, that is a jerk move. we just should replace jerk with kane so when people wan to jerk off theyre gonna kane off.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> haha, that is a jerk move. we just should replace jerk with kane so when people wan to jerk off theyre gonna kane off.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3876100-post8.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3876100-post8.html


Legend > HIJM

WHY IS NO ONE ELSE TALIN?!?!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Everybody else is scared.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Everybody else is scared.


cause they gut a....RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Running Powerslam = worst finisher ever


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Running Powerslam = worst finisher ever


your gif is worse thn dht. The chair is blue ahaha


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Know your role.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> Know your role.


hush.

Bed time for me. fun chattin calpal.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: New sig. :yum:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Deadness... :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Matt Striker should be the next ECW Champion, then he can cut some more promos. He is wasted in the New Breed.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Matt Striker should be the next ECW Champion, then he can cut some more promos. He is wasted in the New Breed.


Truth - I think not. :no:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - I think not. :no:


Striker = Godly Promos


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Striker = Godly Promos


Striker = Annoying, dumbass teacher.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Playing the godfather


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

[U said:


> *NastyNas*[/U]]Playing the godfather


Why the change of name?!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Why the change of name?!


I had the name nasjayz for three years I thought I should change it most people call me nas anyway or frankie. :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I had the name nasjayz for three years I thought I should change it most people call me nas anyway or frankie. :agree:


I like your new name better personally


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I like your new name better personally


Thanks


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I will have too get used too seeing NastyNas, personally i really liked the old one.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Im thinking about getting my named changed any suggestions.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Im thinking about getting my named changed any suggestions.


Try Plastic


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love this Godfather game I found a great pic that will soon be in my sig.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I just woke up.

Morning NastyNas, .


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Only 34 people online.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Truth: I just woke up.
> 
> Morning NastyNas, .


Morning


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey J20.

Truth: Playing GTA 3, love it.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Soo quiet.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Here

What up all?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't wait for GTA IV and resident evil 5 to come out.


Hey Dr Dre 2001


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Dr.Dre

I cant wait for GTA IV to come out either, need a PS3 first though.

Oh btw Im downloading Raw so I would like no spoilers please.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Ste.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I just got 4000 posts.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Back online, hi Ste, Nas, Lee, DG and anyone else


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Micky has a nice ass.

Truth: I want to get a full stop at the end of my name.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Truth - Just had a name Mod.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

NastyNas 

Edit... are we allowed name mods again?


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah i didn't know we stopped.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I thought he made a 6 month rule or something... i'm pretty sure it hasn't been 6 months since we first got 'em changed.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll never modify my name.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

I just got in from a long bike-ride. Hi


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Truth - Just had a name Mod.


Like the new name 

Truth: I love my name, its staying how it is.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Username - King Kro >>> Username - Cro.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

What was your name before hand?

Meant for MeMondayNight.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I just got 4000 posts.


:hb CONGRATS! :hb


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice .


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DG said:


> What was your name before hand?
> 
> Meant for MeMondayNight.


Mr_Monday_Night was the old school name, I just jazzed it up a little. I like this name a lot better though


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Frankie. 

Truth: I just finished making some diva gifs from Raw. I'm going to post them sometime today.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I can't keep up with all the name changes.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Thanks Frankie.
> 
> Truth: I just finished making some diva gifs from Raw. I'm going to post them sometime today.


More of Mickie's ass please.

Damn it looks good in Jeans :yum:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Mr_Monday_Night was the old school name, I just jazzed it up a little. I like this name a lot better though



Yeah thats right, it does sound better .


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Im so tired, i just cant sleep dammit.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> More of Mickie's ass please.
> 
> Damn it looks good in Jeans :yum:


Unfortunately that was the only time it was shown.  I had to make it in slow-mo cause it happened so fast. Most of the gifs I made are Mickie though. 

Truth: I'm going to sleep. Night all.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Good night.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Unfortunately that was the only time it was shown.  I had to make it in slow-mo cause it happened so fast. Most of the gifs I made are Mickie though.
> 
> Truth: I'm going to sleep. Night all.


Atleast we got to see her ass a bit.

See ya then


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Krystal's ass > Mickie's ass


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Unfortunately that was the only time it was shown.  I had to make it in slow-mo cause it happened so fast. Most of the gifs I made are Mickie though.
> 
> Truth: I'm going to sleep. Night all.


Night


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DG said:


> Krystal's ass > Mickie's ass


I prefer Mickie's, although Kristal is hot.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Once again Mrrrr Moneeeey in theee Bannnkkkk BANNK.

I dunno i love Krystal's ass.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I am eating Boneless Buffalo Wings at 8:00 in the morning.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow havent seen you in ages.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Re-installing my MSN.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hello to one and all!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Hello to one and all!


Hi


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello Yellow.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup Ton-eh, hows it hangin' in teh hood


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Hi


Who are you? :$

EDIT : Yo Matt-y-o! I'm good, enjoyin' the vacation!

How 'bout you?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Toon - 2-1, Bitch!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> EDIT : Yo Matt-y-o! I'm good, enjoyin' the vacation!
> 
> How 'bout you?


I'm good thanks. I'm doing the same, just relaxing at home 



> Who are you? :$


Its NasJayz, with a name change


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

nasjayz :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> nasjayz :side:


OOOOOOOOH  LOL why the namechange, it was good as it was...ah well  

Howdy! What up?


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Well good night all have a great one peoples .


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> OOOOOOOOH  LOL why the namechange, it was good as it was...ah well


Becuase Jay-Z didn't deserve his name to be near the all mighty king of hip-hop NaS.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not much just playing Godfather on ps3 I might change my banner to a Godfather theme in a bit. What have you been up to?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Not much just playing Godfather on ps3 I might change my banner to a Godfather theme in a bit. What have you been up to?


I'm about to rewatch Mania, i kinda loved the show from minute 1 till minute 229 

truth : i wish i had a ps3, i have the money, but god i must be the most lazy sun of a female doggie-dog in the world!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah I have had always like NaS better.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Yeah I have had always like NaS better.


Same, I like Jay-Z, but what I find is that for every 2 good songs he has, he has 1 crap song. Whereas I pretty much like all of NaS's songs.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : what...everrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  (bored, okay? )


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Becuase Jay-Z didn't deserve his name to be near the all mighty king of hip-hop NaS.


True Story.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Spoiler



Truth : The Stunner on Trump was weak as hell , still funny to see though 



Hey, Matt, you saw Mania already?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> True Story.


:agree:



> Truth : what...everrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  (bored, okay? )


Read a book or do some homework then 

:side:



Jerichoholic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, watched a stream for the 1st half, then went to bed. I downloaded the whole show the next morning aswell. I liked the show personally. I liked the Taker/Tista, Cena/HBK, MVP/Benoit matches. Plus I enjoyed seeing the ECW Originals appear and win at Mania.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :agree:
> 
> 
> Read a book or do some homework then
> ...


i was quite surprised with some results : The Originals winning, Benoit winning and to be honest, Taker winning as well. There wasn't a match i didn't enjoy. The womens' match sucked, yea, but the overdose of feminin beauty made up for that .

By the way, so you bastard got a stream and didn't send it to me? I shall remember this!


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth *- I enjoyed Mania, though Kane Vs Khali sucked, and the Divas match was horrible.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

i thought the Benoit/MVP ending was quite slow.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I'm starting to like The Great Khali.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Am i the only one that enjoyed Khali/Kane? I mean c'mon it was way better than expected, Khali PERFORMED A SUBMISSION MOVE BY GAWD! 

And how cool was it when Wrestlemania 3 was resurrected when Kane hit the Body Slam.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Am i the only one that enjoyed Khali/Kane? I mean c'mon it was way better than expected, Khali PERFORMED A SUBMISSION MOVE BY GAWD!
> 
> And how cool was it when Wrestlemania 3 was resurrected when Kane hit the Body Slam.


The body slam kicked ass, Kane should have kicked out of the pin though, Khali only had a foot on him..


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> i was quite surprised with some results : The Originals winning, Benoit winning and to be honest, Taker winning as well. There wasn't a match i didn't enjoy. The womens' match sucked, yea, but the overdose of feminin beauty made up for that .
> 
> By the way, so you bastard got a stream and didn't send it to me? I shall remember this!


Sorry dude, I didn't notice you were online during Mania :$



> Truth - I'm starting to like The Great Khali.


Yeah, sure he's bad in the ring, but most of his matches are short and reasonably enjoyable. Plus he plays his monster character brilliantly.

Also his destruction of Jeff Hardy and Carlito will always leave a place for him in my heart


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> The body slam kicked ass, Kane should have kicked out of the pin though, Khali only had a foot on him..


yea the ending was rather weak, but overall i enjoyed the match. I thought he should've hit a chokeslam too (kane that is), but oh well, i'm not angry Khali won, i kinda start to like him :$

EDIT : Matt it was a joke lol. PLus, i wasn't online during Mania, i was sleeping


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> EDIT : Matt it was a joke lol. PLus, i wasn't online during Mania, i was sleeping


I know, I just felt bad that I had a stream and you didn't.

I hope you slept well


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I know, I just felt bad that I had a stream and you didn't.
> 
> I hope you slept well


I slept like a rose, that i did 

I was so happy i could download Mania immediately on Monday. I was afraid i had to wait untill Wednesday or so, but no the Tone-machine was able to watch Mania on Monday


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - Khali got hit in the balls with Kanes hook. :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I slept like a rose, that i did
> 
> I was so happy i could download Mania immediately on Monday. I was afraid i had to wait untill Wednesday or so, but no the Tone-machine was able to watch Mania on Monday


Tone-machine :lmao

After this talk I feel like watching Kane vs Khali again


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Tone-machine :lmao
> 
> After this talk I feel like watching Kane vs Khali again


ACKNOWLEDGE IT PEOPLE IT WAS A TRUE CLASSIC!!

KHALI FOR WWE TITLE 11!1!1!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> ACKNOWLEDGE IT PEOPLE IT WAS A TRUE CLASSIC!!
> 
> KHALI FOR WWE TITLE 11!1!1!!


Such a n00b :no: 

It would be funny to see Khali as Champ briefly, just to see many fans reactions.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Such a n00b :no:
> 
> It would be funny to see Khali as Champ briefly, just to see many fans reactions.


Cena has defeated them all, except for one man, one true wwe legend, one........monster! MOOAHAHA!!!!1!1!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Cena has defeated them all, except for one man, one true wwe legend, one........monster! MOOAHAHA!!!!1!1!


It would also be funny if Cena made Khali tap to the STFU, just to see the Cena haters cry


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> It would also be funny if Cena made Khali tap to the STFU, just to see the Cena haters cry


If that happens, i think the ratings would drop to just above TNA ratings.

Seriously, no show can sink lower than TNA :no:



*waits for TNA fans morons to react*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> If that happens, i think the ratings would drop to just above TNA ratings.
> 
> Seriously, no show can sink lower than TNA :no:
> 
> ...


I used to watch TNA every week and really enjoy it. Now I barely check the results. It really has gone down the shitter.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I used to watch TNA every week and really enjoy it. Now I barely check the results. It really has gone down the shitter.


*cough* RUSSO *cough*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> *cough* RUSSO *cough*


I watched the last iMPACT! the first one in a month, and Team Angle and Cage were arguing......as both wanted Tyson Tomko on their team :no:

I'm suprised Russo didn't book a "Tomko On A Pole" match, to decide who gets him.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Wahey. I'm so happy. See if you can guess why?!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Wahey. I'm so happy. See if you can guess why?!




Glad you got your membership dude, enjoy the amazing VIP section


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Glad you got your membership dude, enjoy the amazing VIP section


 Oh believe me I will. I just sent a PM to rajah for the 4000 rep points.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I want a membership 

TNA PPV's are quality.

I seem to be the only poerson who thinks that though.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> I want a membership
> 
> * TNA PPV's are quality.
> 
> I seem to be the only poerson who thinks that though.*


I think they are too.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> I want a membership


Ask Slick 

Or put a desperate plea in your sig, it worked for me and Tom


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Its that day again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> I think they are too






> Or put a desperate plea in your sig, it worked for me and Tom


I might just do that :side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

St. Louis Rams are going to the superbowl! The reason I love the Rams so much... someone has to.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I just went to red rep this guy called Erection!, but accidently green repped him :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Paul Wall's new CD *DROPS* today. Get Money, Stay True.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

theBIGvalboski: yo jackass, i was relating to your post. you said b/c u slam someone it doesnt mean the guy dislikes him, and i just gave an example to HELP prove your point. your welcome, thanks for the red rep 

Fun rep comments  He posts that and all I tell him is to read the thread next time Doesn't Relate to anything.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth: Paul Wall is quite a bad rapper me thinks. 

The Rams aren't winning the Superbowl next year they need things to break right to make the playoffs just like my Packers.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Truth: Paul Wall is quite a bad rapper me thinks.
> 
> The Rams aren't winning the Superbowl next year they need things to break right to make the playoffs just like my Packers.


Paul Wall is decent. Better then most, The R-A-M-S have it down this year no ifs, ands, or buts about it.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I break PC's


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I break PC's


 :lmao great post!:agree:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> :lmao great post!:agree:


I hope it was an inside joke because I found no humor in it.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I hope it was an inside joke because I found no humor in it.


Er... no, I was being sarcastic...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I break PC's




truth : Rurouni Kenshin is a great show


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats on becoming Premium Tom :hb


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> *I want a membership*
> 
> TNA PPV's are quality.
> 
> I seem to be the only poerson who thinks that though.


Me too, Paypal sucks.


> I'm suprised Russo didn't book a "Tomko On A Pole" match, to decide who gets him


:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I'm suprised Russo didn't book a "Tomko On A Pole" match, to decide who gets him


:lmao They could hang him by that stupidly long goatee (assuming he still has it, I don't watch TNA)


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i didn't go to school today because im sick . but i can't even sleep.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Got my first rugby game today.

Yikes...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> i can't even sleep.


I'm like that 24/7.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I'm like that 24/7.


Same.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

What do guys think about my theme? My banner, avatar, username?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> What do guys think about my theme? My banner, avatar, username?


You can't go wrong with the godfather. great film, not so sure about the game though that was average.
Loving the new name thought.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

^^Exactly what Tom said^^


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> What do guys think about my theme? My banner, avatar, username?


The banner is quality, but the pics move too fast. Edit - Where is Tom Heagan?

Truth - Godfather = Best Movie ever. :agree:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

hi


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> What do guys think about my theme? My banner, avatar, username?


its all awesome  Godfather rulz.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> hi


Your avatar is the best thing I have ever seen. :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I was thinking of adding Tom Heagan? But I'm not sure if he's vito's real son. I might try to slow them down more.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I was thinking of adding Tom Heagan? But I'm not sure if he's vito's real son. I might try to slow them down more.


add him. yeah slow them down a bit, but not much, it looks awesome. 

truth: this cold has been driving me nuts! im sick, i can't eat, drink, or sleep.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I've turned Avi's and sigs off. I like it better that way, if I can't have a sig then I don't want to see anyone else :agree. Also I'm convinced the site sucked up a lot of my downloads last month.

Truth - I think I'm posting alright. I remember last time I came on this site with a bit of drink in me I made a royal ass of myself


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to go and try to sleep if i can. bye frankie, and everyone else.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> Truth - I think I'm posting alright. I remember last time I came on this site with a bit of drink in me I made a royal ass of myself


You are 

I remember that too.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok I read that he was their lawyer, or "Consigliere." I just want the father and his sons for my banner.



Goodnight jeff hope you feel better.


Edit: how is the speed now?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Back online again


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I've turned Avi's and sigs off. I like it better that way, if I can't have a sig then I don't want to see anyone else :agree. Also I'm convinced the site sucked up a lot of my downloads last month.
> 
> Truth - I think I'm posting alright. I remember last time I came on this site with a bit of drink in me I made a royal ass of myself



:lmao :lmao 

That post was the highlight of my day so far for somereaosn though I have prett ymuch just woke up and sat at the comp for like 3 hours.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tom Hagan is Vito's adopted son Nas.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Ok I read that he was their lawyer, or "Consigliere." I just want the father and his sons for my banner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was Vito's adopted son 

Edit - Beaten to it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I remember that too.


Quite embarrassing. I still have a screen shot of the PM Bouma sent me begging me to log off before I get banned.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Godfather is pwnage


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh that's right I remember now the scene when sonny and tom were arguing sonny said you were my brother ever since the day I brought you home. ok I'm going to add him. :agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Quite embarrassing. I still have a screen shot of the PM Bouma sent me begging me to log off before I get banned.


Lol, Role Model wasn't too impressed with you then if i remember correct


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Cemetery Gates by Pantera is a fucking amazing song.



> Lol, Role Model wasn't too impressed with you then if i remember correct


I was surprised I didn't get any warning points or anything. Daniel B has been banned by RM for less things.

Truth - Looking forward to Liverpool beating PSV. ME supporting Liverpool has nothing to do with PSV beating Arsenal either; I just don't live PSV's negative and 'anti-dutch' style and I like seeing English teams to well in European Competitions (as long as its not Chelsea)


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Lol, Role Model wasn't too impressed with you then if i remember correct


I believe he said something along the lines of "Stop posting like a fucking moron or I'll ban you".

See drink is wrong kids


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I believe he said something along the lines of "Stop posting like a fucking moron or I'll ban you".
> 
> See drink is wrong kids


Sadly enough i remember something like those words.

The fun we have the Premier League Thread


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Sadly enough i remember something like those words.
> 
> The fun we have the Premier League Thread


Yep, such a happy and civilized place 

Truth: Listening to a load of random NaS songs I just downloaded.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

NaS is class 

Liverpool will beat PSV about 1 or 2 - 0 tonight. Alex, there best player is injured, and as is there best striker, so if we don't win i'll be upset.

Good to hear your supporting Liverpool Steve


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello all.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* WCW4Life should make me a member of the super elite poster hall of fame ring of honor.

I'm already elite, as I think you all know. I was in a drop box which said so. Not only that, but my user name has 'super' in it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> NaS is class
> 
> Liverpool will beat PSV about 1 or 2 - 0 tonight. Alex, there best player is injured, and as is there best striker, so if we don't win i'll be upset.
> 
> Good to hear your supporting Liverpool Steve


Yeah, NaS is my favourite rapper of all time.

I'm very confident of a Liverpool win tonight, PSV recently lost 5-0 at home to Ajax and as Ste said have no Alex in defence. Basically, as long as we avoid loss the we will go through.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* WCW4Life should make me a member of the super elite poster hall of fame ring of honor.
> 
> I'm already elite, as I think you all know. I was in a drop box which said so. Not only that, but my user name has 'super' in it.


I never thought of that. I should change my name to Super WCW4Life.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Yeah, NaS is my favourite rapper of all time.
> 
> I'm very confident of a Liverpool win tonight, PSV recently lost 5-0 at home to Ajax and as Ste said have no Alex in defence. Basically, as long as we avoid loss the we will go through.


pffrt, if Anderlecht were still in the Champions league they would kick your butts! :side:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Maybe I can't ask. Maybe he just recruits as he sees fit.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> "Stop posting like a fucking moron or I'll ban you".


RM loves me too much .

I can't believe I haven't been given any warning points yet. The amount of times I've spammed or flamed outside rants is amazing but I'm yet to get any warning points or be banned.

Truth - I don't really have any reason I don't really have any reason to hate Liverpool except for the American owners pumping money into the club.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> I never thought of that. I should change my name to Super WCW4Life.


That name sounds like a bad video game to me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> That name sounds like a bad video game to me.


:lmao

Then in a few months I can change it to Super WCW4Life 64


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> RM loves me too much .
> 
> I can't believe I haven't been given any warning points yet. The amount of times I've spammed or flamed outside rants is amazing but I'm yet to get any warning points or be banned.
> 
> Truth - I don't really have any reason I don't really have any reason to hate Liverpool except for the American owners pumping money into the club.



I've never seen you flame Steve, you always seem too nice to 

The American Owners money is great, in the Mirror today, it says Benitez will use it to pursue Eto'o, Deco, and Alves


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> I've never seen you flame Steve, you always seem too nice to
> 
> The American Owners money is great, in the Mirror today, it says Benitez will use it to pursue Eto'o, Deco, and Alves


I know just read that on BBC Teletext, couldn't believe my eyes. Although I'd settle for Eto'o alone. I think we could get him for £20m + Sissoko. Imagine all the goals he would get with Gerrard, Alonso and Mascherano supplying him


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Super Delifins Banner would look better with Vince bald with the WF hat on him :lmao.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He should be going after David Villa. Villa is the best finisher going around today and he's bloody quick too. Alves would be a great buy too. Cafu's successor in Brazil's national team for sure.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yer that would be great. We need an out an out goalscorer, like Eto'o, but i don't know about selling Sissoko, he's a legend. 

His kick staright up in the air against Man Utd was pure class


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> He should be going after David Villa. Villa is the best finisher going around today and he's bloody quick too. Alves would be a great buy too. Cafu's successor in Brazil's national team for sure.


I like Villa, but Eto'o >>>>> Villa. Alves is quality though, but he's no Steve Finnan 



Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Yer that would be great. We need an out an out goalscorer, like Eto'o, but i don't know about selling Sissoko, he's a legend.
> 
> His kick staright up in the air against Man Utd was pure class


I know, I like Momo, but we don't need him anymore. Gerrard, Alonso and Mascherano are all better IMO. Plus I heard Barca want him so he could be easily used to get Eto'o. Would be sad to see him go though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/161191-jka.html

What does everyone else think of then they think of those initials?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/161191-jka.html
> 
> What does everyone else think of then they think of those initials?


LOL, hes back


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/161191-jka.html
> 
> What does everyone else think of then they think of those initials?


He'll be banned by sundown.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> *His kick staright up in the air against Man Utd was pure class*


Reminds me of something I'd do on a football pitch 

Mascherano looks like a far better anchorman than Sissoko IMO. It's funny how everyone was saying what a bad move it was by Liverpool but it's funny how quickly people forget. I remember not long ago people saying Mascherano was the best player not playing in Europe. He will be World Class for Liverpool soon enough.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> He'll be banned by sundown.


This post doesn't leave any doubt:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3877981-post82.html


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

HES BACK !!!1!!!1111!!!!!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Brutus Beefcake WTF


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> What does everyone else think of then they think of those initials?


It's probably a different poster. I've come across plenty of 'RKO Destinys' on this forum and others.

Besides didn't he get an IP ban?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> This post doesn't leave any doubt:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3877981-post82.html


Witty response from MMN 

Hope its him :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Brutus Beefcake WTF


Damn he's huge.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aIlPs20Ww_E&mode=related&search=

How good is this tribute Matt, and Steve?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=aIlPs20Ww_E&mode=related&search=
> 
> How good is this tribute Matt, and Steve?


:lmao

Vince's Music????

Very good tribute though


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

JKA isn't exactly unobvious.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> This post doesn't leave any doubt:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3877981-post82.html


Okay, I'm convinced now. JKA is an idiot if he thinks he can avoid another ban.



> http://youtube.com/watch?v=aIlPs20Ww...elated&search=
> 
> How good is this tribute Matt, and Steve?


Yeah, that's great. Perfect music for it. Obviously a very optimistic fan whoever made it :lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - if the rules of the game were inforced in the penalty shootout, all of dudeks saves would of been dissalowed


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3878027-post89.html
:lmao

Banned already


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

JKA is so hilarious.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Just found this quote by Liverpool's new US owner George Gillett while browsing through FourFourTwo:



> My son Foster is a fan of the Sport. He was a Goaltender. His older brother was a defenseman


:lmao, clearly a footy fan through and through.

Truth - One reason I hate Figo was his blatant disregard for penalty rules. It's meant to be an UNBROKEN run FFS.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok so how is it now?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn, we should just let him stay for a while, that would be fun.

:lmao goaltender


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I have just come back from converting Batsita-Taker and Cena-HBK to my Ipod and saw him. Did away with him obviously.

Oh yeah, when you were all accusing Jaycobo as being JKA, you were wrong. See what happens when you assume before making sure?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Just found this quote by Liverpool's new US owner George Gillett while browsing through FourFourTwo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

Still, hes got the money to get Eto'o, thats what matters.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

JKA rseponded to my thread, i am honored


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm going to bed for a bit before the Champs League starts.

Bye all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I have just come back from converting Batsita-Taker and Cena-HBK to my Ipod and saw him. Did away with him obviously.
> 
> Oh yeah, when you were all accusing Jaycobo as being JKA, you were wrong. See what happens when you assume before making sure?



JKA ruined it for any noob that decides to post on this thread.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Later Steve.

I'm going aswell now actually, gonna make dinner before the Footy is on, bye all


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Jaycobo is awesome. I think he reached 100 posts in his first day here.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Inabit Matt and Steve, i look forward to Liverpool winning tonight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Shawn Michaels once again didn't lose his belt. He's only actually lost like 3 belts his enitre career.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I got screwed by everyone betting on Foley returning last night.

Truth: Having to stay 3 hourslate yesterday and two hours late today because new guy is fucking awful at his job and keeps fucking up does not please me in the slightest.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I was watching mania 23 when they showed the highlight video there was some song playing it went the memory will never die. Any one know who sings it and what is it called?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- Shawn Michaels once again didn't lose his belt. He's only actually lost like 3 belts his enitre career.


"Cena no sold my work on his leg so I'm pissed!"


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Cena really should have sold his leg injury more. It would have added even more to the match, and even made his victory seem more superman like.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

It may of taken me an hour and a half, but the quality of the video is great on my Ipod.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Truth- Shawn Michaels once again didn't lose his belt. He's only actually lost like 3 belts his enitre career.


That's why he's so awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's why he's so awesome.


He's fuckin Superman


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's why he's so awesome.


Superman doesn't lose belts unless it's to other members of the Justice League (The Clique).


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> Superman doesn't lose belts unless it's to other members of the Justice League (The Clique).


Absolutely.

That would be such a great comic book.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> That would be such a great comic book.


I'd read it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That would be SO AWESOME.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Just done someone's Razor Ramon Request.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> That would be SO AWESOME.


Maybe I'll write it to compete with Monty's WWF :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Maybe I'll write it to compete with Monty's WWF :side:


absolutely


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back, and im feeling better


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I used to tell everybody when I was coming and going in this thread. I couldn't care less anymroe it seems.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I got paid today so I'm going to buy some people lifetime memberships.

:hb


That's good Jeff also looks like today your going to be a lifetime member


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Maybe I'll write it to compete with Monty's WWF :side:





> absolutely


That reply, and your sig Amp, is oddly topical for me considering the...event...I'm currently writing :side:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Wrestlemania 23's entrance might be my favorite ever. Even better looking than WMXIX.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- still don't have my DVDs after I ordered them 2 weeks ago. DAMN YOU IVPVIDEOS!!!!!!! :cuss:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I got paid today so I'm going to buy some people lifetime memberships.
> 
> :hb
> 
> ...


thanks frankie  

oh yeah frankie i got an idea, if someone gets banned they shouldn't have there usertitle be moron, it should be JKA. don't you agree?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> That reply, and your sig Amp, is oddly topical for me considering the...event...I'm currently writing :side:


You should be writing WCW and I making jokes and destroying jobbers. When is the next show going to be up?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> thanks frankie
> 
> oh yeah frankie i got an idea, if someone gets banned they shouldn't have there usertitle be moron, it should be JKA. don't you agree?


:agree:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lets have a game of caption this.

"Man power!"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Lets have a game of caption this.
> 
> "Man power!"


"My penis is THIS big"


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You should be writing WCW and I making jokes and destroying jobbers. When is the next show going to be up?


It is Friday night Wrasslin' 

Press conference tonight...provided my sis doesn't get off work early.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Wrestlemania 23's entrance might be my favorite ever. Even better looking than WMXIX.


I thought you hated wrestling 

EDIT : ah no, that's someone else


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> :agree:


:agree: 

frankie which tag team will the hardy boyz fued with? i think its WGTT but im not sure.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> It is Friday night Wrasslin'
> 
> Press conference tonight...provided my sis doesn't get off work early.


Booo I don't want to wait until Friday 

A press conference where WCW and I crack jokes and destroy jobbers correct?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> :agree:
> 
> frankie which tag team will the hardy boyz fued with? i think its WGTT but im not sure.


No I don't think so because it looks like the wwe does not like them and cryme tyme's push is suppose to be over.I'm thinking duce and domino for some reason.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Lets have a game of caption this.
> 
> "Man power!"


Define "Ashley waving her hands in the air": See "Penis distraction".



> A press conference where WCW and I crack jokes and destroy jobbers correct?


Hey yo no :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Victoria is more a man than Ashley could ever be, and that's a fact!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You were so high last night AMP.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Victoria is more a man than Ashley could ever be, and that's a fact!


http://gtfo.org/


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> You were so high last night AMP.


Hell yes I was. My roommate was like "We're about to smoke up, you wanna join us?" and having no class today I decided to say yes. It was fun. Nothing I would do on a regular basis but enjoyable.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Victoria is more a man than Ashley could ever be, and that's a fact!


"You'd sacrifice a beautiful woman to save a moderately attractive ape?"

Meh, I'll take manly woman over a womanly man.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hell yes I was. My roommate was like "We're about to smoke up, you wanna join us?" and having no class today I decided to say yes. It was fun. Nothing I would do on a regular basis but enjoyable.


:lmao

Look at the quote in my sig:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> No I don't think so because it looks like the wwe does not like them and cryme tyme's push is suppose to be over.I'm thinking duce and domino for some reason.


i heard they keep losing in dark matches . it might be though. how long do you think they will be tag team champs? i say 5 months.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Victoria is more a man than Ashley could ever be, and that's a fact!


:agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> :agree:


We know what we're talking about, that we do


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmao
> 
> Look at the quote in my sig:lmao


That quote rules.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> i heard they keep losing in dark matches . it might be though. how long do you think they will be tag team champs? i say 5 months.


yeah maybe a little bit less then that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> We know what we're talking about, that we do


Victoria >>> Ashley. :agree:

Just science.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That quote rules.


ABSOLUTELY


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The radio in the kitchen is playing Hoff's "Jump in my car". Awesometastic.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Victoria >>> Ashley. :agree:
> 
> Just science.


True but she still looks more of a man then ashley. :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> True but she still looks more of a man then ashley. :agree:


Strong cheekbones are less manly that 6 inches of pink plunger, in my humble opinion.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^:lmao and an Adam's apple


NastyNas said:


> True but she still looks more of a man then ashley. :agree:


Ashley's chin says otherwise.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^:lmao and an Adam's apple
> 
> Ashley's chin says otherwise.


Chin? So that's what you kids are calling it? 

In that case, I fear Ashleys chin when I bend over.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vickie > Ashley.

Don't care for either but honestly, Ashley is a horrendous circus freak.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Victorio has shoulders like a man


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^She's built. Sexy built.:yum:

Like I said, Ashley's package almost slipped out at WM. What a horrible site that would of been.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just had dinner. Hi


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Personally I prefer Victoria to Ashley, but I still don't find Ashley to be as hideous as everyone is making out.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I seriously have no idea how someone could like victorio


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> I seriously have no idea how someone could like victorio


I do.

I'm not sure how anybody could look at Candice and think she's hot in the least. She looks dead ass retarded. :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Victorio has shoulders like a man


and face, arms, legs, dick, chest. She looks as manly as chyna and nicole bass.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> and face, arms, legs, dick, chest. *She looks as manly as chyna and nicole bass.*


:no: Over the line? :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> and face, arms, legs, dick, chest. *She looks as manly as chyna and nicole bass.*


Too far :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wow......silly people these days.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Over the line? :agree:


Seriously Victorio is as manly as chyna...


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - New sig.  Had the banner for ages, but only just been allowed to use it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I cant remember what Nicole Bass looked like .


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I do.
> 
> I'm not sure how anybody could look at Candice and think she's hot in the least. She looks dead ass retarded. :$


On raw when she was standing next to maria she looked pretty ugly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stole Mac's avatar.


I can do that shit


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> On raw when she was standing next to maria she looked pretty ugly.


everyone is ugly next to maria :agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Seriously Victorio is as manly as chyna...


I'ma start dealing out the -15 for stupidity. :evil::$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Seriously Victorio is as manly as chyna...


Pfft, what do you know 



> Truth - I cant remember what Nicole Bass looked like











*shudders*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll have to disagree there.

Truth: Despite all the slaggings, I'd still do 95% of the women on the WWE. Ashley included. But, as I've said many times before, that really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :no: Over the line? :agree:


No it's true look at pics of victoria and chyna they both look as manly as each other. I'm sorry if you don't want to believe the truth.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I'ma start dealing out the -15 for stupidity. :evil::$


Its not even with arguing:no:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

What'ya waiting fo' Mac 

Ashley > Victorio :agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> No it's true look at pics of victoria and chyna they both look as manly as each other. I'm sorry if you don't want to believe the truth.


Look above your post and then feel cripsy. 


Cali said:


> Stole Mac's avatar.
> 
> 
> I can do that shit


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, thanks for reminding me what Nicole Bass looks like.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Eww ok not nicole bass. but she is as manly as chyna and I like both of them it just the truth.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Ashley, Candice & Victoria > Maria!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> yeah maybe a little bit less then that.


sorry i took long i had comp problems. yeah but atleast there champs. which hardy do you like better? matt or jeff?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> What'ya waiting fo' Mac
> 
> Ashley > Victorio :agree:


Your opinion doesn't count for much after you guys let the Nazi's take a short cut through your country :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Eww ok not nicole bass. but she is as manly as chyna and I like both of them it just the truth.


:no:

Look at both the pictures and its obvious that, Victoria >>>>>>> Chyna


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Your opinion doesn't count for much after you guys let the Nazi's take a short cut through your country :side:


ahum i beg to differ. It was our army that cut short, not our opinion whether or not the Nazi's should cut through our great country.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The black chick that managed the Basham's in '03 > Victoria:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm so pissed off that I logged off right before AMP went nuts last night.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Just posted my first graphic thingy ( I don't know what you call it) in the GFX section.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> ahum i beg to differ. It was our army that cut short, not our opinion whether or not the Nazi's should cut through our great country.


So it wasn't actually the low life's who let them through, but your countries elite?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> The black chick that managed the Basham's in '03 > Victoria:lmao


Psyched for Sopranos on Sunday?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> I'm so pissed off that I logged off right before AMP went nuts last night.


It came out of no where.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

It's hailing here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> It came out of no where.


I went back and read it and it was the most hilariousest thing ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> The black chick that managed the Basham's in '03 > Victoria:lmao


Shaniqua. :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> sorry i took long i had comp problems. yeah but atleast there champs. which hardy do you like better? matt or jeff?


I like jeff a little more.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> So it wasn't actually the low life's who let them through, but your countries elite?


I...They...pffrt 

I hope Iran declares war to England, that would be a sight to see :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

It was boring without you guys. It was just me and Cali.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It was boring without you guys. It was just me and Cali.


They servers started being gay so I just went to bed. :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I...They...pffrt
> 
> I hope Iran declares war to England, that would be a sight to see :side:


I concur, not being English 

Edit: I need a link to a post to see Amp's antics


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :no:
> 
> Look at both the pictures and its obvious that, Victoria >>>>>>> Chyna


Yeah she looks better but still manish. You can hostly tell me shee looks all women to you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Psyched for Sopranos on Sunday?


Don't have HBO anymore:sad:



> It was boring without you guys. It was just me and Cali.


It was just me and you for like an hour:lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I wish I could ban all but maybe 6-7 posters from this topic.

Then it'd rule hard.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I concur, not being English


:frustrate Damn you, damn you to hell! 



why do you always win? I'll go cry in my little black corner now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SaMi said:


> Ashley, Candice & Victoria > Maria!


No, no, and no.

And I hate Maria.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bobby Lashley was trained by Lance Storm. Now I know where he got his stunning charisma from.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I wish I could ban all but maybe 6-7 posters from this topic.
> 
> Then it'd rule hard.


That would rule. But I'd keep more than 6 or 7.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I wish I could ban all but maybe 6-7 posters from this topic.
> 
> Then it'd rule hard.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Yeah she looks better but still manish. You can hostly tell me shee looks all women to you?


Yes.



> Bobby Lashley was trained by Lance Storm. Now I know where he got his stunning charisma from.


:lmao

If I could be serious for a moment.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Bobby Lashley was trained by Lance Storm. Now I know where he got his stunning charisma from.


That actually explains a lot.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup Brian, you just missed all the Ashley hatin'


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Sup Brian, you just missed all the Ashley hatin'


Meh, whatever 

I just got home, you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeff look at your pm's.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Meh, whatever
> 
> I just got home, you?


I'm good, just ate dinner and now watching Football (or Soccer as you Yanks would call it ).


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> :shocked:  :shocked:  :shocked:
> ...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3876219-post21871.html

Best post ever?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm good, just ate dinner and now watching Football (or Soccer as you Yanks would call it ).


I don't think I've ever actually watched a soccer game in my life :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> :shocked:  :shocked:  :shocked:
> ...


 

Oh I thought you meant Victoria.

No Chyna is hideous.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3876219-post21871.html
> 
> Best post ever?


his flow is batta then nas


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> his flow is batta then nas


That line made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3876219-post21871.html
> 
> Best post ever?





> 99 cent taco


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3876219-post21871.html
> 
> Best post ever?


I would say so.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Brye said:


> I don't think I've ever actually watched a soccer game in my life :$


Me too :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I would say so.


Absolutely?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just watched the Monday night Wars DVD:agree: 











its a Great DVD!!!!btw:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Oh I thought you meant Victoria.
> 
> No Chyna is hideous.


I was telling my opinions why you Headliner and amp have to act like assholes to me now.  forget you guys then. also ends me giving out my opinions.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao I loved that segment last night.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I was telling my opinions why you Headliner and amp have to act like assholes to me now.  forget you guys then. also ends me giving out my opinions.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/160946-erection.html


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/160946-erection.html


:lmao



> Interests:
> being erect





> Favorite Wrestler(s)?:
> Eugene


Says it all really.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Colbert Report just ended


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/160946-erection.html


*Favorite Wrestler(s)?:*
Eugene, Eugene, Eugene.

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/160946-erection.html


Joe Kills All came back earlier today under the name...get this...JKA.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Truth - Playing on my sega megadrive


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Joe Kills All came back earlier today under the name...get this...JKA.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Vince humiliates himself so much for the fans amusement. Just one of the many reasons that he's the fucking man.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I was telling my opinions why you Headliner and amp have to act like assholes to me now.  forget you guys then. also ends me giving out my opinions.


Become a Super Moderator and threaten to ban them, that'll put them in line!

Aside from the couple inital rants I got on me when I joined staff, people steer clear of me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Vince humiliates himself so much for the fans amusement. Just one of the many reasons that he's the fucking man.


:agree:

Half the other wrestlers can't bring him ratings, so he has to do it himself


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I was telling my opinions why you Headliner and amp have to act like assholes to me now.  forget you guys then. also ends me giving out my opinions.


wow......I wasn't acting like an asshole. I was simply laughing at you like I've been laughing the past two days.

Class for me. Laterz.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


>


sorry man i got you confussed with wcw4lyfe. :$ :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Vince humiliates himself so much for the fans amusement. Just one of the many reasons that he's the fucking man.


:agree: I've often thought that. He provides a lot of comic relief (whether WWE needs it or not, is another story).

Power walk = ratings.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Later K


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> sorry man i got you confussed with wcw4lyfe. :$ :$


We were just messing with you.

Don't ever take us seriously.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> sorry man i got you confussed with wcw4lyfe. :$ :$


I figured, I wondered why WCW got left out.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Become a Super Moderator and threaten to ban them, that'll put them in line!
> 
> Aside from the couple inital rants I got on me when I joined staff, people steer clear of me.


Yeah me a super mod  I got troubles becoming a regular mod. I just bought godfather dons edition from gamefly I love how you can buy games from there too. :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just found out Colt Cabana got sign by the WWE.

:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have Sonic and The Secret Rings coming any day now from Gamefly. It better not suck but my expectations aren't very high.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Joe Kills All came back earlier today under the name...get this...JKA.


:lmaosmooth


> We were just messing with you.
> 
> *Don't ever take us seriously.*


I'm completely serious with everything I say.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

How can you take me serious when I'm high?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Someone just signed on to MSN with the name "Do you want it? Do you need it?"

How did Fernie get my msn addy?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- just found out Colt Cabana got sign by the WWE.
> 
> :hb


Link please


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- just found out Colt Cabana got sign by the WWE.
> 
> :hb


SRSLY?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Link please


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/332982-colt-cabana-say-farewell-roh.html#post3878616


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :lmaosmooth
> 
> 
> I'm completely serious with everything I say.


Of course you are.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> We were just messing with you.
> 
> Don't ever take us seriously.


Ok maybe you and headliner were but amp wasn't. But I still would just like to stop giving my opinions it's for the best I shut up. :agree: Also i can tell when people are joking but is very very hard to tell.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> I have Sonic and The Secret Rings coming any day now from Gamefly. It better not suck but my expectations aren't very high.


Play Sonic the Hedgehog on the Xbox 360 or PS3 then you won't find it terrible.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/332982-colt-cabana-say-farewell-roh.html#post3878616


Sweet, hope he does well in the WWE, instead of becoming a jobber.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Bored


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Of course you are.


 

I am.....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> Ok maybe you and headliner were but amp wasn't. But I still would just like to stop giving my opinions it's for the best I shut up. :agree: Also i can tell when people are joking but is very very hard to tell.


Again, how can you take me serious when I'm high? I normally joke around a lot when I'm straight, add weed and of course everything is a joke to me.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Watching Liverpool vs. PSV


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah I played sonic on ps3 for a little while before I got sick of it and sent it back. I might buy a wii for super paper mario and Sonic and The Secret Rings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cabana in WWE = Ratings.

of course, he'll have to spend some time in OVW or DSW first, but he'll probably get called up after a few months there.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Cabana in WWE = Ratings.
> 
> of course, he'll have to spend some time in OVW or DSW first, but he'll probably get called up after a few months there.


They should have Punk and Colt crack jokes and destroy jobbers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ROH has lost two of their biggest staples this year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Again, how can you take me serious when I'm high? I normally joke around a lot when I'm straight, add weed and of course everything is a joke to me.


I usually can tell when you guys are joking 99% of the time


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They should have Punk and Colt crack jokes and destroy jobbers.


:lmao

nah, Punk was always the straight man of the team.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ROH is dead.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Watching Liverpool vs. PSV


Same.

1-0 to the mighty Reds


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Cabana in WWE = Ratings.
> 
> of course, he'll have to spend some time in OVW or DSW first, but he'll probably get called up after a few months there.


A few months? Not a chance. Punk spent so much time in OVW I thought he'd never get called up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> ROH is dead.


Seriously. I don't even recognize it anymore.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao
> 
> nah, Punk was always the straight man of the team.


Yeah but this is WWE, everyone in the tag division is comedy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but this is WWE, everyone in the tag division is comedy.


What is this tag division you speak of?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I like jeff a little more.


me too. sorry i keep coming and going its my comp. im going to download some virus protection or reformat my comp. brb. sorry, i wish i could stay, but my comp is messing up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> A few months? Not a chance. Punk spent so much time in OVW I thought he'd never get called up.


That was mainly because Punk needed to change his in-ring style to fit in the WWE. He was used to wrestling 15+ minutes matches on a regular basis, so it took some time for him to adjust. That and he pissed off Stephanie when he went to an ROH show when he got permission from Tommy Dreamer, who wasn't in the position to make that decision.

Cabana's style is much more closer to the WWE style than Punk, it should be much easier for him to adapt.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> What is this tag division you speak of?


London and Kendrick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> What is this tag division you speak of?


They proved last night they have like 20 or so teams. How they can't manage to fit two of them in a 4 hour show is beyond me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They proved last night they have like 20 or so teams. How they can't manage to fit two of them in a 4 hour show is beyond me.


They made up a bunch of teams. Plus Chavo and Helms wrestled in both battle royals and nobody noticed. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They proved last night they have like 20 or so teams. How they can't manage to fit two of them in a 4 hour show is beyond me.


Well some arent really teams outside of the match. For example Miz/Nitro, Masters/Kenny and etc.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That was mainly because Punk needed to change his in-ring style to fit in the WWE. He was used to wrestling 15+ minutes matches on a regular basis, so it took some time for him to adjust.
> 
> Cabana's style is much more closer to the WWE style than Punk, it should be much easier for him to adapt.


I'll take your word for it. 

Truth ~ Hopefully Human Tornado gets signed with WWE eventually. And if they won't push him because of his size, have him manage. As long as he gets there. He just has so much charisma it would be a crime to have him never get to the big stage.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Cabana has already wrestled a shitload of dark matches and Heat and Velocity matches too. He had a decent Velocity (maybe Heat?) match with Matt Hardy last year sometime.

*Truth:* Miz's name begins with an M, and since Mercury got fired it's just MN (or NM) now. Hopefully they have plans for that...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Truth ~ Hopefully Human Tornado gets signed with WWE eventually. And if they won't push him because of his size, have him manage. As long as he gets there.


He should manage Lashley or Shelton, basically any bland black wrestler.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Cabana has already wrestled a shitload of dark matches and Heat and Velocity matches too. He had a decent Velocity (maybe Heat?) match with Matt Hardy last year sometime.


I know he's wrestled against Eugene and Trevor Murdoch on Heat, Matt Hardy on Velocity (as Chris Guy, Ace Steel's real name), and got squashed by Umaga on Raw right after he debuted.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW4Life said:


> They made up a bunch of teams. Plus Chavo and Helms wrestled in both battle royals and nobody noticed. :lmao


It's lame how they're a team just a month after Chavo ended Helms long run at the CW Champ. That could have been a decent with some good matches. The Womens division is more alive than the tag or cruiser division :no:

Hell, even the IC title is dead. I had no clue Umaga was champ until I saw the belt at Mania.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/332659-thv-venting-venting-venting-about-cena-hate-15.html

WCW, post that HBK article plz.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'll take your word for it.
> 
> Truth ~ Hopefully Human Tornado gets signed with WWE eventually. And if they won't push him because of his size, have him manage. As long as he gets there. He just has so much charisma it would be a crime to have him never get to the big stage.


wow I would think that the human tornado would be a wrestler you would hate.  I would give my opinion on him but I stopped doing that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> He should manage Lashley or Shelton, basically any bland black wrestler.


They won't give Lashley a manager because he's already over. And they're never going to push Shelton so that's out. King Booker, Burke and Cor Von all have charisma so they don't need it. Maybe he should just manage a white guy lol...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Human Tornado should manage a Diva Stable. They'll be the Tornahoes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Human Tornado should manage a Diva Stable. They'll be the Tornahoes.


Because that's work for Carlito right?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because that's work for Carlito right?


absolutely


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because that's work for Carlito right?


Carlito doesn't get bitches though. He only has (or had) Torrie, and nobody cares about Torrie anymore. Plus they were just kind of thrown together.

Godfather's nameless hoes > Torrie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I forgot about MVP in my last post.

He doesn't need it either though. :side:

But maybe Tornado managing him would be cool, as long as MVP still got to talk a lot.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I loved Godfather. Roll a fatty, for this pimp daddy!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Carlito doesn't get bitches though. He only has (or had) Torrie, and nobody cares about Torrie anymore. Plus they were just kind of thrown together.
> 
> Godfather's nameless hoes > Torrie


He did some things with Maria and some other chick didn't he?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I bounty hunt for Jabba the Hut.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He did some things with Maria and some other chick didn't he?


Trish?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Holt would die of a markout induced heart attack if Tornado and MVP got on screen together.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

The past year or so for Carlito has been a blur to me since he really didn't do anything. So maybe he did mess around with Maria, it could have slipped my mind.

*Truth:* You shouldn't click on this link if you don't want to see the best thread ever - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/332990-khali-merchandise.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Trish?


Yeah, that's it. I was thinking of the current roster so she slipped my mind.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I use to enjoy Carlito when he was a heel, now hes more bland then Banquet TV Dinner mashed potatoes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd buy Khali pants


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3878852-post152.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can't understand Overrated half the time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- sick to my stomach


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, I think he's overrated. He should go back to making 6 threads a day in the video game section.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao


I bet You would be the first one to buy his pants. :agree: 















Oh I seen Goodfellas great movie I loved it. On bluray it looked great.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

CaLiGula said:


> Yeah, I think he's overrated. He should go back to making 6 threads a day in the video game section.


There has not been any news lately


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3878897-post7.html - lol

It wasn't a PM though it was a red rep. Up to -5 nowadays.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/332990-khali-merchandise.html

Truth - That thread = Gold

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I suggested that they sell foam Khali hands in the form of his chop.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The Aug 21 issue of WON has Dave making some conclusions based on Matt Farmer study of crowds over 10,000. The biggest arena draws in history as far as numbers over 10,000 in the 20th century came out to be:
> 1) Hulk Hogan
> 2) Ric Flair
> 3) Bruno Sammartino
> ...


A little surprising


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Asmuch as I was messing about in the Khali thread. I do however like him for some unknown reason. I just like how he comes into the ring and just chops and slams for the win. It owns the RUNNING POWERSLAM so badly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3878897-post7.html - lol
> 
> It wasn't a PM though it was a red rep. Up to -5 nowadays.


:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> A little surprising


I tried telling all these fuckers but people are like NOOOOO wrestling only had crowds of a few thousand before Hogan. Like that turd cutter created this shit or something.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bob Backlund outdrew The Rock. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> A little surprising


Who's Nick Foley?

and if that is only for the twentieth century, it makes sense why Rock seems a bit lower than he should be.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> A little surprising


Somebody must show that to Sharp (who thinks Flair can't draw).


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Who's Nick Foley?
> 
> and if that is only for the twentieth century, it makes sense why Rock seems a bit lower than he should be.


I was gonna ask the same question  anyway glad to see Steve Austin up there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Bob Backlund outdrew The Rock. :lmao


Bob Backlund was a giant fucking draw in the late 70s.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW4Life said:


> Bob Backlund was a giant fucking draw in the late 70s.


The crossface chicken wing puts asses in the seats.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

That list does look a little sketchy though. Quite a few names are spelled incorrectly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Where did you get that list from Cali?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess HBK didn't draw after all:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Where did you get that list from Cali?


Another forum. Delfin said Dave Meltzer posts there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I guess HBK didn't draw after all:lmao


Nobody tell Sharp, the last thing we need is for him to gloat.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Another forum. Delfin said Dave Meltzer posts there.


Wrestling Classics?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Wrestling Classics?


Yeah


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

POD said:


>


Khali would get soooooo many chicks with that.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back, is frankie here?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im back, is frankie here?


:agree:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Khali would get soooooo many chicks with that.


I can hear them coming up to him and saying

"Grrrr Tiger"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kid Khali is lucky Holt isn't on. He'd close that thread after the first post.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Kid Khali is lucky Holt isn't on. He'd close that thread after the first post.


I'm glad he didnt close it, Its comedy :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Kid Khali is lucky Holt isn't on. He'd close that thread after the first post.


I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

POD said:


> I'm glad he didnt close it, Its comedy :lmao


:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Colt Cabana has signed with the WWE :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - Colt Cabana has signed with the WWE :agree:


Yep. About time too.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/332997-starting-boycott.html#post3879045

Truth - Kid Khali has competition for most random thread. Were do they come from?.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

POD said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/332997-starting-boycott.html#post3879045
> 
> Truth - Kid Khali has competition for most random thread. Were do they come from?.


just saw that :lmao

Edit: another random thread http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/332368-school.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Kid Khali is so serious, that's what makes it funny.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't log out what the hell????


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I was about to go out and my car died 3 times before I could leave my neighborhood. Awesome...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I was about to go out and my car died 3 times before I could leave my neighborhood. Awesome...


Old car?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey look I'm jeffdivalover now 


Ok so where the hell did the thing go to buy a membership?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Might watch HHH/Austin 3 Stages Of Hell match


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Delfin. Car not working is never fun.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Brye said:


> Old car?


94 Taurus, it's a piece of shit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> 94 Taurus, it's a piece of shit.


Oh, that sucks


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Super Delfin said:


> 94 Taurus, it's a piece of shit.


Whoa you ar elucky you can get around in that. Anyways little pisses me off more then car problems really.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My car broke down once when I was on my way to taking a math test. Luckily I was barely out of my neighborhood and my mom was able to pick me up and let me take her car so I could get to class.

Too bad I ended up failing that class and having to take it over again.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Need to find a way to class and shit now for the rest of this week. I'd love to just not go but it's not really an option anymore.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Derek_2k4 said:


> My car broke down once when I was on my way to taking a math test. Luckily I was barely out of my neighborhood and my mom was able to pick me up and let me take her car so I could get to class.
> 
> Too bad I ended up failing that class and having to take it over again.


That sucks, on a sider note anyone got a download link for Austin/HHH 3 stages of hell?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Need to find a way to class and shit now for the rest of this week. I'd love to just not go but it's not really an option anymore.


Any friends or classmates you can get a ride from?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Can some one give me link to where to buy a membership?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Matsuzaka = ratings


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Matsuzaka = ratings


:agree: I couldn't agree more


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

jeffdivalover said:


> Can some one give me link to where to buy a membership?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/payments.php Does that work?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/payments.php Does that work?


:agree: Thanks


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Any friends or classmates you can get a ride from?


Most of my friends are worthless and don't even have drivers licenses because they all have DUIs and shit. A few are just lazy too, like the one dude is 21 and his bro is 25 and neither of them ever even got a learners permit. I can probably get this one girl that lives next to me to help me out though. If not her, I'm sure I can just pay someone I don't really like to help me out.

I'm kind of surprised this is the first real problem I've had with the car other than some body work I had to do to get it inspected.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> :agree: I couldn't agree more


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> :hb


He should be pitching for us Thursday


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That really sucks. And I know if you take your car to a shop, it'll probably take a couple of days or more.

If I could help you, I would.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* This week has been a killer on my grades, my car just broke down, and I lost some money I was going to make because of it. I need to smoke a bowl this shit is bumming me out.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover is now a paid member :hb


I wounder when dr dre 2001 will come on I want to buy him a membership too.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Jeffdivalover is now a paid member :hb


thank you frankie


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* About to eat some salisbury steak for the first time in a while and then am going to buy a fuel filter. Looks like that might be the problem and I can switch that up out here before it gets dark.

Wish me luck


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> He should be pitching for us Thursday


:hb


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> thank you frankie


Now what you need to do is put


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> thank you frankie


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Bolognase is gooood.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Playing mini pool :$


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I was pissed off a minute ago but right about now, not so much. I think this whole car thing will be solved by this evening.

*Truth:* My Timothy Leary video is going to kick 8 types of ass.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Playing mini pool :$


yahoo pool?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> yahoo pool?


no, mini pool


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeff have you pmed rajah for your points if you get a lifetime paid membership this month you get 4000 rep points. :agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

My sig appeal isn't going well ATM


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Going to China Buffet King tommorrow. :yum:

Do they have them outside of the UK? Or even out of Scotland? I've only seen the two in Glasgow. I assume they do but...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> My sig appeal isn't going well ATM


want a paid membership?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Playing mini pool :$


Foolish mortal, mwuhuhuhahaha


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate Fredo Corleone


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Foolish mortal, mwuhuhuhahaha


Your score being 120000000 times better than mine means nothing :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> I hate Fredo Corleone


I don't like him either I put him in because he's a Corleone. I don't even remember him from the movie or game.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> want a paid membership?


Without sounding cheeky, yes 

:side:

I feel guilty making someone i don't know in real life spend some money on me though :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The dude that played Fredo only acted in five movies in his career and all of them were nominated for best picture. What are the odds?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I don't like him either I put him in because he's a Corleone. I don't even remember him from the movie or game.


Well, he had a big part in Godfather 2.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Without sounding cheeky, yes
> 
> :side:
> 
> I feel guilty making someone i don't know in real life spend some money on me though :$


Ok pm me your password so i can log on as you and buy one. after you sent me your password log off for about 5 - 10 minutes then come back on and you will be a paid member.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


> Well, he had a big part in Godfather 2.


Orly i havent see 2 or 3 yet I might download them or rent them from blockbuster.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Orly i havent see 2 or 3 yet I might download them or rent them from blockbuster.


You need to watch 2 right now. It's far better then one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- The Godfather video game was awesome


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> You need to watch 2 right now. It's far better then one.


You MUST be high on cocaine. Part 1 was was my favorite. It's the only one I never get sick of.



I'm about to eat.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> You MUST be high on cocaine. Part 1 was was my favorite. It's the only one I never get sick of.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to eat.


I always thought two was better in every way.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Christopher Walken is on my TV.

:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Logging out for dinner. later


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- The Godfather video game was awesome


:agree: I'm playing it right now.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> Christopher Walken is on my TV.
> 
> :hb


For the god damn win.

:hb , :hb indeed.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Just posted some diva gifs from Raw. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/333013-five-good-gifs-raw-4-2-07-a.html


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Back, Thank you so much Frankie


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dr Dre 2001 said:


> Truth: Back, Thank you so much Frankie


No problem 


Ok I'm off see you guys later.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

truth- still sick to my stomach.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

http://dnrdecade.ytmnd.com/

Duke Nukem Forever Tribute


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> truth- still sick to my stomach.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> truth- still sick to my stomach.


That sucks man, I hope you get better


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> That sucks man, I hope you get better


Thanks, it's nothing big, but it still sucks. I took some Pepto, but no effect.

Thanks for the Lashley birthday WCW, it cheered me up a little.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Godfather 2 is too long. They couldn't even fit the whole movie on 1 disc. It had to come in a 2 disc set:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> Godfather 2 is too long. They couldn't even fit the whole movie on 1 disc. It had to come in a 2 disc set:lmao


They could have made it a double sided disk.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW4Life said:


> They could have made it a double sided disk.


Those things are always so confusing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate those.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Nobody has replied to my post in the GFX section. Plenty of views though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not a fan of the double sided disks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I thought I only got half of WM 7 for a while thanks to those :lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I have to revise tommorrow morning.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I hate double sided discs


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I never thought double-sided disks existed.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

http://goodfellasportrait.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RaS said:


> Truth: I never thought double-sided disks existed.


They do, and they suck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lots of double sided disk hate here.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Lots of double sided disk hate here.


It doesn't matter how you hold them, you will get fingerprints on them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLiGula said:


> It doesn't matter how you hold them, you will get fingerprints on them.


Thats why I hate them too


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They're also easy to scratch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

And sometimes you can put the wrong side in


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Someone go bump my thread.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

They're pretty much killing our society :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Someone go bump my thread.


Done


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Someone go bump my thread.


:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

'bumping the thread' is a good name for a dance move.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> 'bumping the thread' is a good name for a dance move.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck A-Rod


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


>


Hey Tony, wassup?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Tony, wassup?


chillin' you?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> chillin' you?


About the same


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Sticky the thread is a good move . Just doesnt sound very clean.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Is anybody else suprised with how many pointless threads have been made in the WWE section that haven't been closed? I saw Holt on earlier and I'm suprised he didn't start closing like crazy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Is anybody else suprised with how many pointless threads have been made in the WWE section that haven't been closed? I saw Holt on earlier and I'm suprised he didn't start closing like crazy.


Im a bit suprised about it, yeah. like the Khali merchandice one


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Im a bit suprised about it, yeah. like the Khali merchandice one


That was a funny one. I was suprised that more people didn't notice my idea of making Foam Khali hands in the shape of a chop.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaLiGula said:


>


You know you'd buy it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That was a funny one. I was suprised that more people didn't notice my idea of making Foam Khali hands in the shape of a chop.


That would actually be a pretty cool idea


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Damn it, why did cali change his name?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> That would actually be a pretty cool idea


That's what I thought. It'd be a responsible thing to do too. It's only a matter of time before some kid accidently kills another kid with the Chop of Doom. The soft foam should prevent that.

edit- Killa CaLi?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That's what I thought. It'd be a responsible thing to do too. It's only a matter of time before some kid accidently kills another kid with the Chop of Doom. The soft foam should prevent that.


:lmao So True


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

He should have changed it to CalPal


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I was in the 15 items or less lane at the grocery store earlier and the lady ahead of me had well over 20 items. :no: I was pissed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My name is now the easiest name on WF to type. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> My name is now the easiest name on WF to type. :side:


Im sure someone has the user name "."


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW, I like it. I call you that anyways, so it works.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> WCW, I like it. I call you that anyways, so it works.


Yeah, same


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Im sure someone has the user name "."


I'm pretty sure if they aren't active he changes their name.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Bought a fuel filter for $8 and put it on my ride. It seems to be working now. Word life.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> My name is now the easiest name on WF to type. :side:


Send Kent Jones an email telling him he'll get free TNA tickets if he can spell it. Afterwards, I'll make you a 1,000 point bet that he still gets it wrong.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WTF?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> He should have changed it to CalPal


Thumbs down.



> My name is now the easiest name on WF to type.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/133942-vd.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I want to rejoin as "WF"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm pretty sure if they aren't active he changes their name.


VD's got ya though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

VD is named after a STD so I win.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> VD's got ya though


Bummer.

Ha, unintentional innuendo goal.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Bummer.
> 
> Ha, unintentional innuendo goal.


:lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

The Party has arived!!! 

_"What an ego"_


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao @ having VD as your name


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao @ having VD as your name


I'm kinda curios if he knew he was doing that. :lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

CaLi dA KiLLa!

*Truth:* Some kids got busted with a garbage bag full of weed and a few plants at my school. Well, they lived off campus too but they go there.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Truth- The chick in my avy is hot!!! :yum:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Playing the original Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle arcade game. If you don't remember this game then you didn't have a childhood.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

IYF said:


> Truth- The chick in my avy is hot!!! :yum:


:agree:


WCW,I remember it


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah that TMNT game for the Sega/SNES was a sweet game.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ It's on NES actually I think. I used to rock that out. Rock-Steady comes out inside that drill thing at the end of the first level, shit is gangster.

*Truth:* The new TMNT wasn't too good I thought. I didn't hate it but the story was lame and the bad guys were weak.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - I finished the first show in my booker, finally.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Playing the original Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle arcade game. If you don't remember this game then you didn't have a childhood.


Yes. That twas the shit.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I am going to TMNT tonight or tomorrow but from what I have heard it will be a slight disappointment.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The arcade one is different then the console ones. It rocks more but the console ones are still awesome too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching Schindlers list in class tomorrow


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Watching Schindlers list in class tomorrow


That should be tons of fun.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That should be tons of fun.


Should it?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Sega G was the funnest system ever. Hours and hours of fun. I loved Sonic, TMNT, Battletoads, Sports games, and....


Street Fighter!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The helicopters in this game take less hits to kill then the foot soldiers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You know you watch too much wrestling when you listen to a regular person speak and you're rating their mic skills. I'm always at that point. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Should it?


no. It's a great movie, but it's not exactly an enjoyable movie.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You know you watch too much wrestling when you listen to a regular person speak and you're rating their mic skills. I'm always at that point. :$


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> no. It's a great movie, but it's not exactly an enjoyable movie.


Yeah, I figure they'll be alot of pretty sad deaths in it. From what I've heard its pretty violent at times


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Is TMNT (the movie) worth a watch?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Is TMNT (the movie) worth a watch?


Not sure, I havent seen it.

You posted any shows in your BTB yet?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I borderline doubt TMNT's watchability but I will see it anyway.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFLGRidfFo4

That scene > TMNT


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You know you watch too much wrestling when you listen to a regular person speak and you're rating their mic skills. I'm always at that point. :$


LOL

Truth: My dad's friends are fucking assholes. 

Truth: this week is the busiest week in the entire banking year. I do not enjoy it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching O Brother Where art though? in another class. its got George Clooney


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: My dad's friends are fucking assholes.


LOL, why? What'd they do?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFLGRidfFo4
> 
> That scene > TMNT


:agree:


and that one had Kevin Nash in it.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Watching O Brother Where art though? in another class. its got George Clooney


That movie is fucking awsome. No joke.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

George Bush has terrible mic skills. Clinton shits on him in both mic skills and charisma


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> Not sure, I havent seen it.
> 
> You posted any shows in your BTB yet?


Just posted the first one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Nice, I'll check it out as soon as possible



ThatzNotCool said:


> That movie is fucking awsome. No joke.


So far I like it


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> LOL, why? What'd they do?


Long story, they are just lazy ungrateful assholes. You can take my word on it 

Schindler's List > O Brother Where art Thou? 

It's even funnier.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Thats my fucking avatar :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Long story, they are just lazy ungrateful assholes. You can take my word on it
> 
> Schindler's List > O Brother Where art Thou?
> 
> *It's even funnier*.


I really don't think I'll be laughing much during S.list


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

RATINGS


EDIT - Dammit ... I linked the wrong thing 

THIS = RATINGS!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> George Bush has terrible mic skills. Clinton shits on him in both mic skills and charisma


Slick Willy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ronald Reagon's mic skills > Clinton's mic skills.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Clinton had better delivery when he said "It depends on what the meaning of the word 'is' is" than Bush has had in all of his State of the Union addresses.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

George Bushs character is way better than Clintons though.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> I really don't think I'll be laughing much during S.list


You'll be surprised. It's a powerful, powerful movie, but it does have some comical scenes in it. Intentional comedy, not laughing at the holocaust comedy.

You definately wont be laugh during O Bro Where'r'ya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arnold > all :side:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

O Brother Where art Thou? may be my favorite movie.. It's really that good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> You'll be surprised. It's a powerful, powerful movie, but it does have some comical scenes in it. Intentional comedy, not laughing at the holocaust comedy.
> 
> You definately wont be laugh during O Bro Where'r'ya


oh, I'll let you know how I think of it after its over. 

I've already laughed a few times in OBWAT :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Arnold > all :side:


IT'S NOT A TOOM-AH!!!!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just saw that Colt Cabana has signed with the WWE if used right he'll be a huge star I hope they don't change his gimmick.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> oh, I'll let you know how I think of it after its over.
> 
> I've already laughed a few times in OBWAT :$


Where ya at? Have ya seen the cow part yet?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> You'll be surprised. It's a powerful, powerful movie, but it does have some comical scenes in it. Intentional comedy, not laughing at the holocaust comedy.
> 
> You definately wont be laugh during O Bro Where'r'ya


I'm a daper dan man, goddammit.

:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Just saw that Colt Cabana has signed with the WWE if used right he'll be a huge star I hope they don't change his gimmick.


It's probably a good sign for Indy fans that they left Punk how he was. Hence I expect him to be probably the same as he is now. At most, a name change like Cor Von, but then again, Colt Cabana can be trademarked since it's not his real name..


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> O Brother Where art Thou? may be my favorite movie.. It's really that good.


That can only be true if the only films you have ever seen are that and Swept Away. Even then, it's a toss up.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Just saw that Colt Cabana has signed with the WWE if used right he'll be a huge star I hope they don't change his gimmick.


woot. Immediately one of the most talented guys in the entire organization.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Where ya at? Have ya seen the cow part yet?


When that dude shoots the cow? That wasnt funny. Im a little after the part when the guy turns into a frog apparently


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Whoever said Bush is a better character than Clinton can gtfo.



> Thats my fucking avatar:$


I wanted Sopranos gifs like 2 weeks ago, and you knew it.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Cide_187 said:


> Truth - Just saw that Colt Cabana has signed with the WWE if used right he'll be a huge star I hope they don't change his gimmick.


I hope Vince doesn't change his name, like he did with Brown/Cor Von.




> I'm a daper dan man, goddammit.


WRONG!  <3



It acually goes:

I don't want Fop, goddammit! I'm a Dapper Dan man!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I don't want Fop, goddammit! I'm a Dapper Dan man!


How hysterical sounding.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/161167-well-hung-dougo.html

:lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I never said it twas funny Byre, but it did look pretty cool/real though. I thought The frog part was pretty PWNIGE myself.




> That can only be true if the only films you have ever seen are that and Swept Away. Even then, it's a toss up.


Your not an american. You said that your posts were terrorist free! :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> It's probably a good sign for Indy fans that they left Punk how he was. Hence I expect him to be probably the same as he is now. At most, a name change like Cor Von, but then again, Colt Cabana can be trademarked since it's not his real name..


True as long as they keep his character the same they can change his name all they want as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

What's up with all these Lord, Master and King bullshit on usernames now? what a trend....makes you look like idiots.

Holt made it work tho...


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I hope Vince doesn't change his name, like he did with Brown/Cor Von.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pft


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> What's up with all these Lord, Master and King bullshit on usernames now? what a trend....makes you look like idiots.
> 
> Holt made it work tho...


Too much royalty on WF now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lord Alabaster Holt was the most over booked username ever. It takes 5 seconds to say it out loud.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I need a drink.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The WWE will probobally make him from the Caribbean and team him with Carlito because his name is Cabana :lmao.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Your not an american. You said that your posts were terrorist free! :side:


I also said I was a posting Irishman 

Truth: Carl's avy is greatness.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> What's up with all these Lord, Master and King bullshit on usernames now? what a trend....makes you look like idiots.


:agree:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> The WWE will probobally make him from the Caribbean and team him with Carlito because his name is Cabana :lmao.


I'd mark out if they reformed the Second City Saints with him and CM Punk.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> The WWE will probobally make him from the Caribbean and team him with Carlito because his name is Cabana :lmao.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The WWE will probobally make him from the Caribbean and team him with Carlito because his name is Cabana :lmao.


No ratings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- a local DJ in my area played an April Fools joke on another DJ (Big J) by telling people over the air that Big J was going to be a father.

Now Big J is bitching about how he has to tell all of his friends and family, as well as just regular listeners calling up the station, who didn't know that it was a joke and that he isn't going to be a father.

I thought that was funny.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> The WWE will probobally make him from the Caribbean and team him with Carlito because his name is Cabana :lmao.


It'd be the most talented Tag team in the WWE. 























Carlito Rules :$


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I love prawns


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Carlito/Cabana team would be great.

fu


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL @ Colt having to carry Carlito


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - In reality, I don't want neither Colt nor Carlito to be on a team. I enjoy them both alot more in singles action.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That reminds me of Ricky Steamboat's second WWE run where they made him a DRAGON. Yes, a dragon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They wouldn't work well as a team, Cabana only uses the middle rope maybe twice a match.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Colt vs Benoit :yum:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The IWA:MS Ted Petty Invitational 2004 is one of the best wrestling tournaments that I've ever saw right behind the Super J Cup 94.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Colt, Carlito & Middle Rope = The New Evolution :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> LOL @ Colt having to carry Carlito


Yeah that would be horrible if Colt had to tag with Carlito


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- a local DJ in my area played an April Fools joke on another DJ (Big J) by telling people over the air that Big J was going to be a father.
> 
> Now Big J is bitching about how he has to tell all of his friends and family, as well as just regular listeners calling up the station, who didn't know that it was a joke and that he isn't going to be a father.
> 
> I thought that was funny.


Coooold Blooooded.

I'm all for jokes, but that's a bit too far. I'm sure the DJ who got pranked hates him now.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW said:


>


Ew.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Giggity, Giggity, Giggity

Truth- Bored outta my mind


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Colt will tap to Cena on his debut.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Colt vs Benoit Finlay :yum:


True.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Coooold Blooooded.
> 
> I'm all for jokes, but that's a bit too far. I'm sure the DJ who got pranked hates him now.


Nah, I've met him before, real easy going guy.

He snubbed me at the last house show I went to, though. I saw him walking by me, I said "what's up Big J?" and he ignored me. He was also the first customer I had at my first job.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm going to play some poker. Later guys.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> I'm going to play some poker. Later guys.


Later Ownage


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The top Indy guys that the WWE has to sign in the near future are Bryan Danielson, Chris Hero, Eddie Kingston, Human Tornado, Nigel Mcguinness and The Briscoe Brothers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Colt will tap to Cena on his debut.


I'd mark out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Who the hell is Homicide_187???:side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

so many UN changes...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I see you went back to being Homicide.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I hate it when I need help finding something in a store but I can't find anyone to ask. But then when I don't need help, every store clerk I see asks me if I need help.

Truth: I actually liked Cide_187 better. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: New sig. 

Switching around until Sunday.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I see you went back to being Homicide.


:agree: Thanks for that gift by the way


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - The top Indy guys that the WWE has to sign in the near future are Bryan Danielson, Chris Hero, Eddie Kingston, Human Tornado, Nigel Mcguinness and The Briscoe Brothers.


Who would you like to see most in WWE?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> :agree: Thanks for that gift by the way


:lmao I think I got that for you like a week ago. You're welcome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want the Austin DVD to be released.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Who would you like to see most in WWE?


Danielson easily



> :lmao I think I got that for you like a week ago.


I know


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: New sig.
> 
> Switching around until Sunday.


You like ROH?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At least you thanked me though. I remember Bubba complaining about not having that many gifts, so I got him one. Not so much as a thank you.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> You like ROH?


Yeah, but already hate that GIF. Just didn't look good, maybe I'll touch it up a bit tonight.

But yeah, ROH is good in my book.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth - The top Indy guys that the WWE has to sign in the near future are Bryan Danielson, Chris Hero, Eddie Kingston, Human Tornado, Nigel Mcguinness and The Briscoe Brothers.


HBK has been trying to get Danielson for the last 4 or 5 years, he doesn't want to, although I heard he might consider it after he's done college or some shit like that.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WOW!
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3879620-post14.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, but already hate that GIF. Just didn't look good, maybe I'll touch it up a bit tonight.
> 
> But yeah, ROH is good in my book.


I did not know that.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Who needs college when you can wrestle, make not nearly as much money as people assume in the WWE midcard, and retire nearly penniless with a busted up body at the age of 40?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> WOW!
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3879620-post14.html


Its someones opinion


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Danielson would look weird in a WWE ring.


:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There are about a dozen people in the wrestling business that make enough money to justify doing it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> HBK has been trying to get Danielson for the last 4 or 5 years, he doesn't want to, although I heard he might consider it after he's done college or some shit like that.


Yea I remember hearing that the first time he was offered a deal he felt like he wasn't ready so he went to train with Regal. I hope he signs sooner or later I give him one more full year in Ring of Honor he's more than ready now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm not sure how well Danielson would work in the WWE. His style doesn't seem like it'd be an easy transition to the WWE 5-10 minute match style. His size would also be a problem for him getting too far up the card.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Danielson would look weird in a WWE ring.
> 
> 
> :$


Meh, you get over it quick. Me seeing Punk in the WWE was weird for about 2 ECW's, then it was normal.

You want to talk weird, Kurt Angle in TNA. That' still hard to adjust to. You see guys take a step up all the time, rarely down.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Who needs college when you can wrestle, make not nearly as much money as people assume in the WWE midcard, and retire nearly penniless *with a busted up body at the age of 40*?



2 Words

Ric Flair


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ He had a jet though. Even though he's supposed to be kind of broke now my man was paid back in the day.

*Truth:* I'll probably be making more money than most of the TNA undercard after I graduate college. They're pulling in well under $100,000 for the most part from what I've heard including indy pay dates.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL

*Crowd-*You suck, you suck!!
*King-*..Used truck?...Mr. Mcmahon would never buy a Used truck.

LOL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'm not sure how well Danielson would work in the WWE. His style doesn't seem like it'd be an easy transition to the WWE 5-10 minute match style. His size would also be a problem for him getting too far up the card.


He'll go far if HBK likes him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> There are about a dozen people in the wrestling business that make enough money to justify doing it.


Jake Roberts?


> You want to talk weird, Kurt Angle in TNA. That' still hard to adjust to. You see guys take a step up all the time, rarely down.


I don't watch TNA anymore


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He'll go far if HBK likes him.


HBK trained him.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> He'll go far if HBK likes him.


Regal and Benoit as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> HBK trained him.


I'm aware.



> Regal and Benoit as well.


Yeah, but still, more so HBK than them by far since he's a constant top star and anyone in good with him will be in good with HHH who in turn will be in good with Vince, so it's a domino effect..


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Angle in '01 > in '03


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the gift Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ thank you for the gift too. You're welcome.


Pyro™ said:


> He'll go far if HBK likes him.


True. If Danielson were to get signed by the WWE, he'd be the 4th guy trained by Micheals in the WWE (along with London, Kendrick, and Lance Cade).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Angle in 96 > Angle in 01


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Matt Bentley was trained by HBK. His career is going so well that I haven't seen him on TV in about 6 months. Then again I don't usually watch all of TNA's shows.

*Truth:* Tom Zenk has the best interviews ever. Not in character ones, kind of like shoots.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Matt Bentley was trained by HBK. His career is going so well that I haven't seen him on TV in about 6 months. Then again I don't usually watch all of TNA's shows.


There related if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Matt Bentley was trained by HBK. His career is going so well that I haven't seen him on TV in about 6 months. Then again I don't usually watch all of TNA's shows.


He's part of Seritonin. They are the biggest jobbing team ever


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Matt Bentley was trained by HBK. His career is going so well that I haven't seen him on TV in about 6 months. Then again I don't usually watch all of TNA's shows.


He makes a rare appearance as part of Serotonin. I don't think he really cares anymore, TNA hasn't really used him much in the past 2 years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^ thank you for the gift too. You're welcome.
> 
> True. If Danielson were to get signed by the WWE, he'd be the 4th guy trained by Micheals in the WWE (along with London, Kendrick, and Lance Cade).


Maybe not then..:side:

But I figure if HBK has been trying to get him to sign, that this would be a different scenario since from what I can tell he seems higher on him than the others.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Angle in 96 > Angle in 01


~_~


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Maybe not then..:side:
> 
> But I figure if HBK has been trying to get him to sign, that this would be a different scenario since from what I can tell he seems higher on him than the others.


Well, if he also has the backing of Regal and Benoit, two respected guys, then his chances might be better.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/159713-redandyellow4life.html

Spot the Spammer.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ~_~


Dude he won the Olympics in 96.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I think Colt could be a big hit in WWE if they give him a chance and don't just feed him to bigger stars.

Best not to get hopeful though, Claudio was gone before his ass even stepped into a ring.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm not sure how well Danielson would work in the WWE. His style doesn't seem like it'd be an easy transition to the WWE 5-10 minute match style. His size would also be a problem for him getting too far up the card.


Just thought I'd point out that Danielson has worked in the WWE before. He had a jobber match with John Cena on Velocity. One of the best jobber squash matches you're likely to see. It's on youtube somewhere.


Actually, here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf-kiUcAdVI


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> Dude he won the Olympics in 96.


With a broken neck!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I think Colt could be a big hit in WWE if they give him a chance and don't just feed him to bigger stars.


True, and they'd have the perfect intro promos with "Good times, Great memories".

edit- yeah, I've seen the Cena/Danielson match. It's nothing for him to be ashamed of.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

THE CAT!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Dude he won the Olympics in 96.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Just thought I'd point out that Danielson has worked in the WWE before. He had a jobber match with John Cena on Velocity. One of the best jobber squash matches you're likely to see. It's on youtube somewhere.
> 
> 
> Actually, here it is.
> ...


Cena is a better wrestler than Danielson.

THE CAT ON COMMENTARY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i hate having viruses on my comp.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

For those about to rock, We


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I can't believe the WWE didn't sign Low Ki, Christopher Daniels and Samoa Joe after the matches they had on Heat/Jakked.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

John cena Smiley?! :side:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Just thought I'd point out that Danielson has worked in the WWE before. He had a jobber match with John Cena on Velocity. One of the best jobber squash matches you're likely to see. It's on youtube somewhere.
> 
> 
> Actually, here it is.
> ...


If you thought that video was cool -

Bryan Danielson cuts a shoot on Cena/WWE after an ROH show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Well, if he also has the backing of Regal and Benoit, two respected guys, then his chances might be better.


With Benoit maybe but I can't figure out why Regal would help when they won't even push him, much less someone he likes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I can't believe the WWE didn't sign Low Ki, Christopher Daniels and Samoa Joe after the matches they had on Heat/Jakked.


Foley claims that the WWE never signed Joe because he didn't have the right 'look'.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Being a good WWE wrestler is a ton harder then people think. Being a great indy wrestler rarely translates to it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> For those about to rock, We


Shuddup Bryeanna


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jingle Cats = no ratings


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> If you thought that video was cool -
> 
> Bryan Danielson cuts a shoot on Cena/WWE after an ROH show


:lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> With Benoit maybe but I can't figure out why Regal would help when they won't even push him, much less someone he likes.


He's still a loyal veteran that is respected by his peers, that must account for something.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Mvxe04wGmTw


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> If you thought that video was cool -
> 
> Bryan Danielson cuts a shoot on Cena/WWE after an ROH show


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark out if Kurt Angle went to WWE.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jingle Cats + Mrs Chaos = lots of ratings :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Shuddup Bryeanna




Nice BTB by the Way. I'll be reviewing it soon


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Jingle Cats = no ratings


I was really baked the first time I saw it and it had me cracking up. I only came across it because the description says - _"the most trippy video ever seen by man, this video was created when a cat lover drank one gallon of liquid lsd poured over 2 ounces of psilosibin crystals."_


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Foley claims that the WWE never signed Joe because he didn't have the right 'look'.


Yea I remember reading that they had the chance to sign him and Punk together :no:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I never knew Chaos was a chick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd mark out if Kurt Angle went to WWE.


It's real, It's damn real! :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This was an awesome debut:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdx7g88Bm3g


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd mark out if Kurt Angle went to WWE.


The ratings would drop.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> I never knew Chaos was a chick.


yeah...weird.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I was really baked the first time I saw it and it had me cracking up. I only came across it because the description says - "the most trippy video ever seen by man, this video was created when a cat lover drank *one gallon of liquid lsd *poured over 2 ounces of psilosibin crystals."


Yeah right:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I totally forgot Taz debuted at the Rumble.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> This was an awesome debut:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdx7g88Bm3g


:lmao

Kurt Angle sounds like Bobby Lashley in this video.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> Kurt Angle sounds like Bobby Lashley in this video.


I liked that Angle more then the new Angle :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Taz could have been fucking awesome if the WWF had booked him right.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I liked that Angle more then the new Angle :$


I do too but he still sounds funny.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> Taz could have been fucking awesome if the WWF had booked him right.


Damn, DAMN true.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Taz could have been fucking awesome if the WWF had booked him right.


Instead they jobbed him out to Triple H within a week or so.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Tazz was dominated for a decent portion of his DEBUT match. I think that was a sad foreshadowing of his in-ring WWF/E career.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Tazz was booked to be a badass motherfucker that killed people left and right with the Tazzmission then he would have been insanely over.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I still remember when it was Taz vs. HHH on Smackdown and HHH was the WWE champ and Taz was the ECW champ


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> I liked that Angle more then the new Angle :$


The new Angle said he's broke 8 ankles and he's planning to break 8 more. That's hardcore. - http://youtube.com/watch?v=RiiLAtZRyCE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Angle's a retard.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> The new Angle said he's broke 8 ankles and he's planning to break 8 more. That's hardcore. - http://youtube.com/watch?v=RiiLAtZRyCE


I swear Matt Stone and Trey Parker put that video together.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I swear Matt Stone and Trey Parker put that video together.


:lmao probably.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Truth:* Love the Austin/McMahon ladder match and I'm not sure why. Its nothing really special.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> *Truth:* Love the Austin/McMahon ladder match and I'm not sure why. Its nothing really special.


The match with...THE BRIEFCASE??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

New sig cause I was bored.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Back to the Future, sig-wise!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> New sig cause I was bored.


Your'e going to get sued.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Your'e going to get sued.


Maybe I should add an asterik

* The WWF is not affiliated with the World Wildlife Fund

*Truth:* The past few days the site has been logging me out over and over while I'm still on it. It just happened as I replied.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

An asterisk, the Panda's greatest enemy.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I'm DVR'ing Idol, don't feel like manually recording it like I usually do right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck the ladder match at KOTR '99


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from 7-Eleven.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Just got back from 7-Eleven.


Niiiiiiiiiiiiice!!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I am going to bed. Night to Pyromaniac, Codylicious and Bryeanna, amongst others.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - ADR's mickie gif is niceeee :agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Wrestling Gawd! said:


> Truth - ADR's mickie gif is niceeee :agree:


Quoted for truth


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fire in the Disco, Fire in the Taco Bell
Fire in the disco, Fire in the gates of Hell
Danger! Danger! High Voltage! 
When we touch, When we kiss.


^^^ 
super annoying song that I got stuck in my head.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I gtgz ... Peace


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I am going to bed. Night to Pyromaniac, Codylicious and *Bryeanna*, amongst others.


:evil: 

Later :$


WG is correct. Jasons gif indeed is awesome


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: 3rd different sig in an hour. Damnit I can't wait until Sunday.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I gtgz ... Peace


Later.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

sooooooooooooo

:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> sooooooooooooo
> 
> :side:


 I got a paper on the holocaust that can't write itself. But I think I'll stay here


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just came back home, and trying to finish GOW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I got a paper on the holocaust that can't write itself. But I think I'll stay here


You're probably better off doing the paper. I need to do some homework as well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You're probably better off doing the paper. I need to do some homework as well.


I'm doin it, Im just gonna multitask


Hey John


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Wrestling Gawd! said:


> Truth - ADR's mickie gif is niceeee :agree:


Thanks.  Mickie's ass = Ratings. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Thanks.  Mickie's ass = Ratings. :agree:


:agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just made my first ever post in the celeb section - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3880767-post15.html


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I have to study.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mac's gif sucks. That match = no ratings


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just made my first ever post in the celeb section - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3880767-post15.html


3.14159/10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mickie = no ratings.

Kennedy winning MITB = bigger and better than Mickie winning the women's title.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just made my first ever post in the celeb section - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3880767-post15.html


Boooo, how could you reduce yourself to such spam standards?


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Thanks.  Mickie's ass = Ratings. :agree:


Damn Right. :agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Boooo, how could you reduce yourself to such spam standards?


6.5/10

*Truth:* Bet you saw that coming a mile away.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy = no ratings either. That's why Smackdown doesn't get higher ratings than RAW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Halfway done with my holocaust report


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Kennedy = no ratings either. That's why Smackdown doesn't get higher ratings than RAW.


You know what = ratings?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Mickie = no ratings.
> 
> Kennedy winning MITB = bigger and better than Mickie winning the women's title.


:bs:

RAW ratings > SD ratings. Fuck Cena. Its Mickie. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/298647-i-got-shot.html

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Whoever goes and bumps my thread gets......REP!!!!!!!

nm, it's already on page 1


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You know what = ratings?


cocaine?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> cocaine?


Sure.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Meltziner = ratings. Click on the sig for an inside report!!!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/298647-i-got-shot.html
> 
> :lmao


 :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Kennedy winning MITB = bigger and better than Mickie winning the women's title.


I have to agree with you there but Mickie winning the title was a great moment though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Meltziner = ratings. Click on the sig for an inside report!!!


I did :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Awesome inside info from Meltzliner. (BTW, I'm the one that came up with the name Meltzliner :side


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I see Monty Hayes is a booker too


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

This better lead to WCW, Cali, and I cracking jokes and destroying jobbers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I still dont know what side of the fence my character is on :$:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Meltzliner said:


> Wrestling observer is also reporting that WCW (formerly known and WCW4Life) & Killa CaLi (formerly known as CaLiGula) are unhappy with their character's direction. Sources say that head booker Monty Hayes agrees with this sentiment, and a whole new gimmick direction is being planned. The hope is that no-one will care about this drastic change, as no-one cared about WCW and Killa CaLi's original character anyway.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks like the editors of WWF magazine accidentally put Jake in there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh my fucking god Lucy Pinder finally got her tits out.

Sorry for being random, I'm just in a state of shock.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Shake your rump.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

www.ricflairfinance.com

_"We compete so you don't have to! Woooooooo!"_


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Oh my fucking god Lucy Pinder finally got her tits out.
> 
> Sorry for being random, I'm just in a state of shock.


Link plz.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not posting anything with nude ladies again, I learnt my lesson.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Oh my fucking god Lucy Pinder finally got her tits out.
> 
> Sorry for being random, I'm just in a state of shock.




Found the pics


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I found it anyway.

:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Happy birthday indeed.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I wanna see them, someone pm me the link.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Mrs.Chaos


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Just posted in the PYP thread.

Truth: I have to be up in 5 hours, better hit the hay, night.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I hate the band Nickelback.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3879446-post11.html

...geez.:faint:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> I wanna see them, someone pm me the link.


Do you really need the attention?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- I hate the band Nickelback.


I like one or 2 songs by them :$


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I like one or 2 songs by them :$


I can stand a couple of their songs, but the rest I cannot stand.

I refer to them as Canada's answer to hair metal, 20 years too late.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Austin/HHH 3 Stages of Hell


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching Austin/HHH 3 Stages of Hell


Absolutely.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Do you really need the attention?


I didnt do it. Next time you try and act like you know what you are talkng about, find out the story befrore you say something. Makes you look less dumb.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Watching 101 Reasons Not to be a Pro Wrestler


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> I didnt do it. Next time you try and act like you know what you are talkng about, find out the story befrore you say something. Makes you look less dumb.


HAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAH

Felt better after saying that?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:argh:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/148567-master-dg.html

:lmaoNice username



> I didnt do it. Next time you try and act like you know what you are talkng about, find out the story befrore you say something. Makes you look less dumb.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> HAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAH
> 
> Felt better after saying that?


Nah.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/extre...5-elijah-burkes-attire-mania.html#post3881082

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/148567-master-dg.html
> 
> :lmaoNice username
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Chaos vs K = Ratings :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao the poster MarkHenryRules returned: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/333097-im-back.html#post3881115


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> lmao the poster MarkHenryRules returned: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/333097-im-back.html#post3881115


:lmao :no: The jobber lover


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/extre...5-elijah-burkes-attire-mania.html#post3881082
> 
> :lmao


I was wondering why he was wearing that shit I hope it's not his new ring gear.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> lmao the poster MarkHenryRules returned: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/333097-im-back.html#post3881115


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Well, it's not like we haven't had enough idiots today or anything.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He just got banned again.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He just got banned again.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I predict ECW will be better than RAW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I predict ECW will be better than RAW.













yep.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I like Duece and Dominos theme :$


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

GFXers either hate me with a passion or are just lazy as fuck.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> GFXers either hate me with a passion or are just lazy as fuck.


Now that people know you're a girl, you'll probably get a lot more attempts.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Now that people know you're a girl, you'll probably get a lot more attempts.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I predict ECW will be better than RAW.


I'm predicting that something will happen on ECW. That will automatically make it better than Raw.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I miss CaLiGula.

:sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm predicting Punk joins the New Breed tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm predicting Punk joins the New Breed tonight.


I hope so, that would be awesome


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I hope so, that would be awesome


I don't know, If they turn him heel anytime soon, it'll probably be because they've run out of ideas for him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm predicting that something will happen on ECW. That will automatically make it better than Raw.


*POUNCE~!!!*




Diesel said:


> I miss CaLiGula.
> 
> 
> :sad:


Soz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin needs to get pounced, I'm sure you would enjoy that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I don't know, If they turn him heel anytime soon, it'll probably be because they've run out of ideas for him.


Yeah, probably. Maybe he'll pretend to turn on them but help the origonals. But I doubt that


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm predicting Punk joins the New Breed tonight.


I hope not I want to see him feud with Burke.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I bet all my points on Lashely for Wrestlemania and didnt get any points. :sad:

Why not?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Austin needs to get pounced, I'm sure you would enjoy that.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

turtH: may someone please give me a link to virous protection it has to be free and kills virous fast.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Trying to keep an avatar for 2 months


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Cali's name really is pretty lame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Cali's name really is pretty lame.


It's still better than Derek_2k4


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> turtH: may someone please give me a link to virous protection it has to be free and kills virous fast.


http://www.grisoft.com/doc/1

Oh, and it's spelled virus.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It's still better than Derek_2k4


Your name isnt bad


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Your name isnt bad


I knew it was a bad idea to affiliate my username with a particular year, but I didn't think that I was going to become so heavily involved in this forum.

I'll change it eventually.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeff, let's play now. I could use 1000 points.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I knew it was a bad idea to affiliate my username with a particular year, but I didn't think that I was going to become so heavily involved in this forum.
> 
> I'll change it eventually.


Yeah, you make a good point. I didnt think I'd be involved here much either


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I caaaaaaaaaan't get the song out of my fucking head!!!!!!!!

I'm Curt Henning
And Big Scott Hall
The Tag Team Champs
Will take on them all!

FU whoever posted this link here last weekend. FU.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOSFpzPlO4Q


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Cali's name really is pretty lame.


Game555 is really deep as well.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Game555 is really deep as well.


Game555 was pretty gay, but Killa CaLi is quite a bit gayer. :hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

EGame said:


> http://www.grisoft.com/doc/1
> 
> Oh, and it's spelled virus.


thanks 

diesel i can't i need to get rid of these viruses, i know atleast i got 38. besides if we play, you would win, because i always get pop ups and it distracts me.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

The WrestleRock Rumble, yeaaaaaaaaaaaah.

Who's the guy with the twitch at the end of the video in the casino? He keeps dancing around like a dike.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Game555 was pretty gay, but Killa CaLi is quite a bit gayer. :hb


Take a bath with a Curling Iron.


Make sure it's plugged in.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Take a bath with a Curling Iron.
> 
> 
> Make sure it's plugged in.


Curling Irons are for pussies. I saw it on Myth Busters. Hair Dryers > All. :agree:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Why the fuck is the members online going down and up. It was down to like 17 awhile ago, I refreshed the page, and there was 65.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Why the fuck is the members online going down and up. It was down to like 17 awhile ago, I refreshed the page, and there was 65.


They all went to watch Bobby Lashley's promo and now they're back because the show can only go downhill from here.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Why the fuck is the members online going down and up. It was down to like 17 awhile ago, I refreshed the page, and there was 65.


Penis wasn't working for you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It was the database error.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This database is bad ass.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Penis wasn't working for you?


No comment.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sanjaya for AI!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

TRUTH: CAP LOCK OWNS.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> No comment.


>_>

Your username is Mrs. Chaos. Sex change?  

I want one too, don't worry. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Suicide > Watching American Idol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Suicide > Watching American Idol


:lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Suicide > Watching American Idol


Absolutely.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Jericho > All other TV shows.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> >_>
> 
> Your username is Mrs. Chaos. Sex change?
> 
> I want one too, don't worry. :$


Rajah deemed it neccesary. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Timbaland is high every time he's on WWE TV.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Timbaland is high every time he's on WWE TV.


And yet, he's more entertaining than Shelton Benjamin! :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Did anyone else think JR was trying to tell us something when he referred to inside Lilian's skirt as "No man's land"?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> And yet, he's more entertaining than Shelton Benjamin!:hb




Everyone is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Prime Time Keim is more entertaining then Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

WCW said:


> Did anyone else think JR was trying to tell us something when he referred to inside Lilian's skirt as "No man's land"?


Lillian has crabs. :agree:


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Just finshed an essay.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

What's wrong Cal? You've seemed to be upset lately. Do you have sand in your vagina?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

WCW said:


> Did anyone else think JR was trying to tell us something when he referred to inside Lilian's skirt as "No man's land"?


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> :lmao


I'm not kidding either, he used to constantly hint at Pat Patterson being gay so it's not unlikely.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Lillian had nasty blubber thighs.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

*black women


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Dudes were doing spots left and right. Orton was missing. I presume he's doing a chinlock on someone outside


:lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm not kidding either, he used to constantly hint at Pat Patterson being gay so it's not unlikely.


That's just wrong though. No man's land :lmao

Lillian is mehish in truth.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao


Reading the newest newsletter?

I saw it posted but I like to read it in class to help pass the time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> What's wrong Cal? You've seemed to be upset lately. Do you have sand in your vagina?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Reading the newest newsletter?
> 
> I saw it posted but I like to read it in class to help pass the time.


Yeah I just started. He liked WM and hated Raw. I tend to agree.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ECW has been a lot better than RAW.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

nvm. Last time I talked about rape I got banned by a Canadian.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> *Sandman & RVD & Tommy Dreamer & Sabu vs. The Vampire & Count Marquis Von Cor & Elijah Burke & The Teacher.* The best worker in the ring was Scott Armstrong, the ref.


ROFL


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Booo, quit spoiling it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Booo, quit spoiling it


FINE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> nvm. Last time I talked about rape I got banned by a Canadian.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:
 

>


I was insulting you. But man on man rape is apparently a sore subject for some of the staff. :cussin:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Truth- Watching ECW


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I was insulting you. But man on man rape is apparently a sore subject for some of the staff


Why do you want me to get raped on my judgment day?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyways, how was ECW? I was too lazy to change the channel... Wasn't really that important to me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

EGame said:


> http://www.grisoft.com/doc/1
> 
> Oh, and it's spelled virus.


whats the License/sales number?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Tonights ECW main event was fucking amazing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Team 3D owns their own SMOOTHIE BAR.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ECW was really good tonight. That last match was awesome


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Tonights ECW main event was fucking amazing.


:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Loved the Main event of ECDub


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

WCW said:


> Team 3D owns their own SMOOTHIE BAR.


I thought it was D-Von's.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Who wrestled in the main event?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Who wrestled in the main event?


New Breed vs Origonals


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> Who wrestled in the main event?


New Breed vs Originals they really let them go all out Monty Brown did a Kobashi type slam on Dreamer onto a seated chair I gave the match ***1/2 stars maybe more on second viewing. If this match would have happened at Mania it would have stole the show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> New Breed vs Originals they really let them go all out Monty Brown did a Kobashi type slam on Dreamer onto a seated chair I gave the match ***1/2 stars maybe more on second viewing. If this match would have happened at Mania it would have stole the show.


***3/4


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spoiler



- The Miz over Chris Benoit in a non-ttle match with help from MVP



SD is dead to me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> New Breed vs Originals they really let them go all out Monty Brown did a Kobashi type slam on Dreamer onto a seated chair I gave the match ***1/2 stars maybe more on second viewing. If this match would have happened at Mania it would have stole the show.


Why did they not have this match two days ago?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cuss: :cuss: :cuss: 

Same here


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have no idea WCW they might put it on as a extra on the Mania DVD I hope.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They probably made tonights match extreme rules so they could get better ratings.

Sabu is going to be pulling splinters out of his gums for a while because he ate that table hard.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I need a gif of the finish that was greatness.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I need a gif of the finish that was greatness.


:agree:

That was an insane finish.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Am I going to have to download ECW for the first time in......ever?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Am I going to have to download ECW for the first time in......ever?


Yes. I'm gonna so I can watch that match again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Am I going to have to download ECW for the first time in......ever?


Maybe, but you can go ahead and skip through the Holly/Snitsky match, as well as Extreme Expose.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu7fLExwhpo

This guy is horrible. He acts like most of the past Wrestlemanias have been great Wrestling exhibitions.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Punk and Stevie Richards even had a solid match up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I marked out when The Vampire tried to do a Razor's Edge.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I marked out when The Vampire tried to do a Razor's Edge.


I thought he was going to kill RVD seriously I marked out for Sandman diving out of the ring whens the last time he's done that?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Punk and Stevie Richards even had a solid match up.


Yeah, and I was happy to see Stevie, they don't use him enough.

The only problem I had with the last match was how weak looking some of the weapon shots were. Still, I can't recall hearing a pop that loud just for somebody looking under the ring for a weapon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I thought he was going to kill RVD seriously I marked out for Sandman diving out of the ring whens the last time he's done that?


1998:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, and I was happy to see Stevie, they don't use him enough.
> 
> The only problem I had with the last match was how weak looking some of the weapon shots were. Still, I can't recall hearing a pop that loud just for somebody looking under the ring for a weapon.


Yeah the crowd was on fire as soon as they started chanting for tables the match broke down into a brawl.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Then damnedest part is that I don't think Sabu botched once.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Smackdown spoilers were unimpressive.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - I just got my ass kicked on Yahoo Pool. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth - I just got my ass kicked on Yahoo Pool.


Nice sig:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


That's pretty much my creation. Monty just added the text:hb


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice sig:lmao


What? ...:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jeff Hardy *may * or may not be on PCP in that picture.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

When is he *not* on PCP?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kendrick said:


> What? ...:side:


You know what. With all the Hand movements and the yelling of their own last name.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

When is Hardy _*not*_ on PCP?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> When is Hardy _*not*_ on PCP?


I think he quit for a day after he got fired for using it.










He looks more excited to be there then the fan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


He should stay away from children at all times.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DJ Fernie > Hardy


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

barely


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Just listened to another Game diss on G-Unit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Just listened to another Game diss on G-Unit


Welcome back nig.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- somebody just made a thread hoping that Matt or Jeff wins MITB.

:lmao

I had to spoil it for him and let him know who won.

EDIT- The thread has already been dumped.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Welcome back nig.



I got warned by the warning bot, how Ironic

My sig is.....sigless:sad:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

South Park tomorrow sounds interesting I have to watch it.


Stan wants to know the real reason kids have to decorate eggs for Easter, and what, if anything eggs and bunnies have to do with Jesus dying for his sins. To get to the bottom of it, Kyle and Stan get wrapped up in a bizarre society that guards a legendary secret.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I got warned by the warning bot, how Ironic
> 
> My sig is.....sigless:sad:


Just ask an admin to get your status back.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I got warned by the warning bot, how Ironic
> 
> My sig is.....sigless:sad:


If your a paid member then why isn't you name yellow?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^He was temp banned....


MoveMent™ said:


> I got warned by the warning bot, how Ironic
> 
> My sig is.....sigless:sad:


Yea when you get warned the warning bot gives you the PM. 

Just wait for Rajah to change your account back. I'm sure he knows.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> If your a paid member then why isn't you name yellow?



I just came back from being banned



Derek_2k4 said:


> Just ask an admin to get your status back.


alright then,


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Movements back


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh yeah just ask a super mod and admin I seen this happen and they get their paid member satus back right away if there on line that is.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Movements back


:hb 

You have that Redman CD?

Truth: Kanye is a Randy Orton fan


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> :hb
> 
> You have that Redman CD?


I think I still have it on my computer I have to extract it though.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Out of the members that are not a paid member who would you like to see as a paid member.


Homicide_187 what do you think of my username change? And my godfather theme?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Out of the members that are not a paid member who would you like to see as a paid member.
> 
> 
> Homicide_187 what do you think of my username change? And my godfather theme?


Ecks



Homicide_187 said:


> I think I still have it on my computer I have to extract it though.


alright


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need a lifetime membership soon.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Homicide_187 what do you think of my username change? And my godfather theme?


It's cool I liked NasJayz better to be honest it will take some time to get use to. 

The Godfather theme is cool as well


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I need a lifetime membership soon.


Same. :side:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I agree with Cide, NasJayz is better, but your new one isn't bad, but will take time to get used to.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Same. :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I didn't know NasJayz changed his name, that threw me off for a moment


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

When did I get my membership? Can't be a year already.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm in a membership buying mood :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I'm in a membership buying mood :side:


:$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> When did I get my membership? Can't be a year already.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/payments.php
That will tell you when you bought it. :agree:


I need is a persons password to log on as them to buy that person a membership. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- according to WWE.com, Jeff Harrdy's swanton off a 20 foot ladder at Wrestlemania 16 was voted as the #1 Wrestlemania moment of all time.

:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I'm in a membership buying mood :side:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/payments.php
> That will tell you when you bought it. :agree:


Thanks.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I got until November, so I'm good. Eeks, didn't mean to double.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Freezing.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I'm in a membership buying mood :side:


that reminded me that you bought my membership


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- according to WWE.com, Jeff Harrdy's swanton off a 20 foot ladder at Wrestlemania 16 was voted as the #1 Wrestlemania moment of all time.
> 
> :no:


I'm a huge hardy mark and I think that's stupid.

:no:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Apparently its supposed to be cold this weekend here, I welcome it honestly, its been so friggin hot lately.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok guys I need you passwords pmed to me so I can log in as you to be able to do it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

j20 said:


> Truth - Freezing.


It's 12:33 here and I'm hot

Truth:

Yesterday I came on here too see when my banning was lifted and it told me 8:50 something, I came home and tried around 9:30 and I was still banned, that confused me

also I randomly made this


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^That is a nice gif although its over the limit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Yesterday I came on here too see when my banning was lifted and it told me 8:50 something, I came home and tried around 9:30 and I was still banned, that confused me.


Same thing happened to me. It doesn't lift exactly when it says it does, it takes a few more hours.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Back from my ban.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Back from my ban.


 

didn't know you were banned to 



Derek_2k4 said:


> Same thing happened to me. It doesn't lift exactly when it says it does, it takes a few more hours.


Oh 

I'm gonna resize the GIF and put it in the GIF thread as soon as my premium membership comes back


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Let's start taking bets on how long it will take for P1 to get banned again. :hb


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

^ 
What did you get banned for?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Send Nas a PM.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Let's start taking bets on how long it will take for P1 to get banned again. :hb


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> didn't know you were banned to


I think both of you were banned on the same day. Nightime I think


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> Let's start taking bets on how long it will take for P1 to get banned again. :hb


2 weeks


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Frankie is too nice :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I think both of you were banned on the same day. Nightime I think


oh

Flaming noobs isn't as fun as I thought

General Manager Mode is addicting


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> oh
> 
> Flaming noobs isn't as fun as I thought
> 
> General Manager Mode is addicting


Yes. Besides that, I dont think its a good idea to use the word "*****" often.

Yea, I love GM mode.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Done


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas is ballin


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I got banned for posting the blood/knife pic an hour before Movement did.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I got banned for posting the blood/knife pic an hour before Movement did.


That's a ban able offence?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yes. Besides that, *I dont think its a good idea to use the word "*****" often.*
> 
> Yea, I love GM mode.


:$ 

I can cut back


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw this and had to share it.



BrahmaBull9813 said:


> I didn't have a favorite, but *when I heard that Finlay has wrestled for 20 years and has just gotten into the business,* I had a little change of heart... Overall things turned out fine, but this is just a calling for a larger scale fued between Ken Kennedy and The Undertaker.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> :$
> 
> I can cut back


You better *****.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah it said next time I get banned its permanent.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The N word offends me.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You better *****.


:topic: that had me rollin

Rajah needs to get online, first my sig now my premium bar


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW, I'm going to be doing a thread soon about WCW, I think you'll enjoy it. As I like WCW as well. Stay tuned.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I PMed Rajah about my membership.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> The N word offends me.


rice cakes offend me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> WCW, I'm going to be doing a thread soon about WCW, I think you'll enjoy it. As I like WCW as well. Stay tuned.


Excellent. I'll make sure to respond to it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Rajah needs to get online, first my sig now my premium bar


It says he's online now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It says he's online now.


It said he wasn't as first I'll pm him now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The N word offends me.


y


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Online.

Posted in AMP's thread again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

hey KIF.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm calling it a night. I'll be piecing together my WCW post gradually and will try to have it up sometime later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I was disappointed in Freedom Writers I thought It would be a **** movie it was just a ***


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> hey KIF.


Hey, hows my favorite Derek?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later Heel

I'm ok. You?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I cried the first time I watched Savage/Eliazbeth reunite at Mania 7. I just watched it again for the millionth time and I still get teary eyed. :$










:$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Later Heel
> 
> I'm ok. You?


I'm doing good.

Hmmm... Just wondering, but how did you like MVP/Benoit from Wrestlemania?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Hey, hows my favorite Derek?


Thats a insult to other Dereks.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Thats a insult to other Dereks.


I don't speak to any other Dereks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'm doing good.
> 
> Hmmm... Just wondering, but how did you like MVP/Benoit from Wrestlemania?


It was good considering they were only given about 10 minutes. People were shitting on the finish, but overall it was a solid match. I was laughing at the people that didn't think MVP could wrestle before they saw that match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just got 4,000 rep points.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm going to put something stupid in my sig


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It was good considering they were only given about 10 minutes. People were shitting on the finish, but overall it was a solid match. I was laughing at the people that didn't think MVP could wrestle before they saw that match.


The finish was fine. Benoit's headbutt is supposed to be one of his finishers, so it didn't bother me.

Well unless you saw him wrestle before hand than you could easily get the impression that he can't wrestle considering his other feud was with Kane.

Nice name change, Cali.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I don't speak to any other Dereks.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I don't speak to any other Dereks.


you don't speak too mr perfect?



Eating dinner MMM sterotipical ribs. :yum:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Well unless you saw him wrestle before hand than you could easily get the impression that he can't wrestle considering his other feud was with Kane.


True, but nobody really realized that it was part of his character. His character is supposed to be one that talks a big game but doesn't really back it up.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

this might be my favorite smiley

:topic:

I can't decide whether to request a little bastard banner or a Dudley boyz banner


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> you don't speak too mr perfect?
> 
> 
> 
> Eating dinner MMM sterotipical ribs. :yum:


Mr. Perfect's name is Derek? Never knew that.



> True, but nobody really realized that it was part of his character. His character is supposed to be one that talks a big game but doesn't really back it up.


So your saying its part of his gimmick, but it's not?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WTF? how does that Movement poster have a gif/avy if not a premium/lifetime member???


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> So your saying its part of his gimmick, but it's not?


It was before that match, but since it was Wrestlemania, he just went out there and showed what he could really do.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> WTF? how does that Movement poster have a gif/avy if not a premium/lifetime member???


I had a premium membership but it got turned off or something like that because I was temp banned I should get my membership back once Rajah or the Admin fixes it


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

CODY!!! So Tyler was able to finally log off?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It was before that match, but since it was Wrestlemania, he just went out there and showed what he could really do.


I like the way you said that. Only because it was Wrestlemania he preformed at a high level.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I like the way you said that. Only because it was Wrestlemania he preformed at a high level.


:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If Movement is back that means P1 should be back soon 

And there he is.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I had a premium membership but it got turned off or something like that because I was temp banned I should get my membership back once Rajah or the Admin fixes it


I see, was confused. 

Truth-Listening to Lordi.

EDIT-Nah rich, we are at my dad's house on a new comp so I am here When I go back up to my mom's house he will be logged on here and I can log in finally up there, confusing but hey I will be back on here more


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm going to kill the people next door if they play "Only God Knows Why" one more time.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes AMP I am back but not for long as I am leaving now.

Cody, I think I understand what you are saying.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It was before that match, but since it was Wrestlemania, he just went out there and showed what he could really do.


sadly I guess Batista could say the same:$ Well for one night only at the most.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Movement is back that means P1 should be back soon
> 
> And there he is.


:lmao

I guess me coming back wasn't a good sign for you

truth: downloading MITB match 



WCW said:


> I'm going to kill the people next door if they play "Only God Knows Why" one more time.


The song has the word GOD in it wait a day until after they stop playin it


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm going to kill the people next door if they play "Only God Knows Why" one more time.


You mean the greatest song Kid Rock ever made?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:



> Yes AMP I am back but not for long as I am leaving now.
> 
> Cody, I think I understand what you are saying.


Long story short, I am back

Truth-Listening To Rhapsody.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> sadly I guess Batista could say the same:$ Well for one night only at the most.


I was pleasantly suprised with how well Batista did. I'll give Taker credit for carrying him through most of the match, but Batista did his part well. Maybe if he tried that hard more often people wouldn't give him so much shit.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes AMP I am back but not for long as I am leaving now.

Cody, I think I understand what you are saying.

Sort of bumped but not really.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> sadly I guess Batista could say the same:$ Well for one night only at the most.


Batista looked about the same to me, but the crowd made the match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You mean the greatest song Kid Rock ever made?


I don't disagree however it is quite annoying after hearing it 2.5 billion times.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> I don't disagree however it is quite annoying after hearing it 2.5 billion times.


Any song could get annoying after being played that many times.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I was pleasantly suprised with how well Batista did. I'll give Taker credit for carrying him through most of the match, but Batista did his part well. Maybe if he tried that hard more often people wouldn't give him so much shit.


They still will including me, that was probably Batista's greatest match cause the only other good match I can think of is Eddie vs him


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I like Midnight Train to Memphis by Kid Rock.

Truth: Replying to KIF in my thread


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I....I did it. I just beat GOW1.... 

That is easily, one of the greatest games I've ever played. Hands down. Amazing stuff, it is.

I'll start on the second game tomorrow.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I like Midnight Train to Memphis by Kid Rock.
> 
> Truth: Replying to KIF in my thread


Nice to have good wrestling discussion for the first time in months for me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah same here Derek, sure Taker was the heart/soul but for me being one of those hardcore Batista haters it was a huge breath of fresh air, not to mention I was worried about him stinking up Taker's match at mania too. Glad that wasn't the case.

Truth-Bored.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bawitaba > ALL


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- going to bed. night all.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I....I did it. I just beat GOW1....
> 
> That is easily, one of the greatest games I've ever played. Hands down. Amazing stuff, it is.
> 
> I'll start on the second game tomorrow.


You only like it cause you can have cartoon/video game sex:side:

Later Derek.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I....I did it. I just beat GOW1....
> 
> That is easily, one of the greatest games I've ever played. Hands down. Amazing stuff, it is.
> 
> I'll start on the second game tomorrow.


happy birthday and whatnot


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- going to bed. night all.


Stay fly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Nice to have good wrestling discussion for the first time in months for me.


Yeah, it's been fun thus far.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-Davey Richards, Jimmy Rave & Delirous > Murdoch:side:

That will teach him to remember to always call my fly:frustrate 

Truth-I miss Kila CaLi's Joe bannah, great stuff that was.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner's & Monty Present WWF is gold

KIF were you mad Murdoch & Cade didn't win the tag titles last night

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3882467

I had to stop myself from posting


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would of loved it if cryme tyme had won the titles. 

Alanis Morissette cover of My Humps by black eyed peas is strange. Just seen the video on youtube.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, it's been fun thus far.


Better than people thinking I am so sort of idiot.



> KIF were you mad Murdoch & Cade didn't win the tag titles last night


Of course. I almost threw Jax's remote at the wall. The only team that I hated more than seeing Michaels/Cena with the titles wins over the greatest team on Raw of course that would make me mad.

Paul Wall's new CD better be good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth-I miss Kila CaLi's Joe bannah, great stuff that was.


It'll be back.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I would of loved it if cryme tyme had won the titles.
> 
> Alanis Morissette cover of My Humps by black eyed peas is strange. Just seen the video on youtube.


I thought they had a chance too



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Better than people thinking I am so sort of idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I anticipated their would be a remote involved

I haven't listened to his CD, I saw him on Rap city today talkin about who's on it


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It'll be back.


Cool:hb

Truth-I want to see the Impact before lockdown really badly, damn spoilers:$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WWE.com has updated the synopsis for the content you can expect to see on WWE 24/7 this month. This month's theme is "Manager Mayhem". Harvey Wippleman will be hosting the "Shorties" section, which will feature clips of managers in wrestling matches. This month will also feature Judgment Day 2002 (Taker's last title win before Mania 23) and Backlash 2003 (Goldberg vs. Rock). They also updated the synopsis for next month. The theme will be "Latino Legends". They will be featuring the WCW When Worlds Collide PPV and the Eddie Guerrero Raw Tribute show.

sounds good for wwe 24/7 this month.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I thought they had a chance too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am downloading the CD now. If it wasen't for my first time in weeks of watching Rap City I wouldn't even know about it. I'll tell you how it is.

Also, I was loving this song called "It's Me Snitches" it was damn crazy. I usually avoid mainstream rap, so I had never heard the song before.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I am downloading the CD now. If it wasen't for my first time in weeks of watching Rap City I wouldn't even know about it. I'll tell you how it is.
> 
> Also, I was loving this song called "It's Me Snitches" it was damn crazy. I usually avoid mainstream rap, so I had never heard the song before.


Swizz Beatz made that song, The beat is crazy and the song is catchy but it's repetitive but The song overall is crazy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I haven't heard It's Me Snitches sounds like I should download it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Dave Meltzer says he thought WM 23 was a good show on Live Audio Wrestling.

Everyone hates that show except me and him. Hmmm...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I haven't heard It's Me Snitches sounds like I should download it.


It's a great party song


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Dave Meltzer says he thought WM 23 was a good show on Live Audio Wrestling.
> 
> Everyone hates that show except me and him. Hmmm...


Yes, EVERYONE hates the show except you and him  

Guess this just proves that you're not the leader of the herd anymore.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Dave Meltzer says he thought WM 23 was a good show on Live Audio Wrestling.
> 
> Everyone hates that show except me and him. Hmmm...


I loved the show. It had something for all types of wrestling fans.

Amp... Nice response. I'll probably be able to reply tomorrow as I may get off soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yes, EVERYONE hates the show except you and him
> 
> Guess this just proves that you're not the leader of the herd anymore.


Don't literally mean everyone, however people only REALLY hate it because HBK lost. HBK is now the God of the IWC. Even more than Benoit and that's unbelievable.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I didn't know you listened to Live Audio Wrestling.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Don't literally mean everyone, however people only REALLY hate it because HBK lost. HBK is now the God of the IWC. Even more than Benoit and that's unbelievable.


I didn't hate the show but I thought it was mediocre by Mania standards and that has nothing to do with HBK losing.

And HBK should be the God of the IWC, he's better than everyone else.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I've always thought HBK was god.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

the christian in me won't allow to call anyone GOD except God


going to bed now


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> going to bed now


Good night.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I didn't know you listened to Live Audio Wrestling.


I normally don't. Someone posted it in that thread about HBK being pissed that Cena didn't sell the leg, and told people to listen to Meltzer on it. Not one mention of the whole thing which proves it was made up.

Truth ~ Benoit makes HBK on his best day look like Matt Hardy.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-I have listened to this Edguy song 3 times in a row:$ I think its incredible.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I normally don't. Someone posted it in that thread about HBK being pissed that Cena didn't sell the leg, and told people to listen to Meltzer on it. Not one mention of the whole thing which proves it was made up.
> 
> Truth ~ Benoit makes HBK on his best day look like Matt Hardy.


Other way around.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I found it on youtube it says the explicit version its called It's Me Bitches.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzW2lv7Dht4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Other way around.


HBK sucks. 

o :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> HBK sucks.
> 
> o :side:


Nope.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nope.


That was sarcasm, but honestly, this thing about HBK being the best ever is ridiculous. Taker is better in the ring than he is, much less Chris Benoit, who is the best in ring performer in the company, along with Finlay.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You high yet AMP?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> You high yet AMP?


I think pyro might be :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's high to think HBK is better than Benoit. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I think pyro might be :lmao


I don't do any drugs. ~_______________________________~


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> That was sarcasm, but honestly, this thing about HBK being the best ever is ridiculous. Taker is better in the ring than he is, much less Chris Benoit, who is the best in ring performer in the company, along with Finlay.


HBK > All 3 of those guys.

Nah Cali, I won't be smoking tonight. I should be clean until the weekend.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Benoit makes HBK look like JBL on the stick.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't do any drugs. ~_______________________________~


 aww I was going to ask you to send me some.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Benoit makes HBK look like JBL on the stick.


HBK > JBL


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> That was sarcasm, but honestly, this thing about HBK being the best ever is ridiculous. Taker is better in the ring than he is, much less Chris Benoit, who is the best in ring performer in the company, along with Finlay.


This better not be you referring to if HBK was Taker's size he couldn't work as well as him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HBK > All 3 of those guys.
> 
> Nah Cali, I won't be smoking tonight. I should be clean until the weekend.


Taker & Finlay > HBK:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Benoit makes HBK look like JBL on the stick.


We're not talking about mic skills, and HBK has never had a good promo either.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Nah Cali, I won't be smoking tonight. I should be clean until the weekend.





Edit - :lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> That was sarcasm, but honestly, this thing about HBK being the best ever is ridiculous. *Taker is better in the ring than he is*, much less Chris Benoit, who is the best in ring performer in the company, along with Finlay.


:no:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> We're not talking about mic skills, and HBK has never had a good promo either.


I am guessing last night was mic skills and tonight is wrestling then. 

Truth-Waiting for a PM.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HBK > JBL


You mean he's a better Christian?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :no:


Barely, but it's the truth. Hate him all you want, the talent is there.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

too be honest

wrestling
HBK > JBL

Mic
JBL > HBK


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> You mean he's a better Christian?


HBK is a better everything. JBL was better as Justin Hawk.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> We're not talking about mic skills, and HBK has never had a good promo either.


Chris Benoit has never uttered a charismatic line in his life.

Ring work - Chris
Mic work - Shawn
Overall - Shawn


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> We're not talking about mic skills, and HBK has never had a good promo either.


wait a minute that losing my smile promo was gold. :agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Barely, but it's the truth. Hate him all you want, the talent is there.


Talent is there but to say he's better in the ring than Michaels is incorrect, even with his height taken into account.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Has P1 been banned yet?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Melina, Triple H and Kennedy > all.

*awaits heat*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HBK is a better everything. JBL was better as Justin Hawk.


I liked Justin Hawk Bradshaw better my self.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :no:


remember Mac this is tell the truth:agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^


Ownage™ said:


> Melina, Triple H and Kennedy > all.
> 
> *awaits heat*


Mickie > Melina

Flair & Austin > All


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao Pyro's bias against HBK is so obvious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Talent is there but to say he's better in the ring than Michaels is incorrect, even with his height taken into account.


He actually got Batista to a better match than HBK got out of Cena. THAT is impressive, and not even I expected that. Regardless, he's better. I'm not going to say he's miles and miles better because that IS incorrect but Michaels is an insanely overrated in ring worker, mostly for cutting himself open too much and for having the best superkick of all time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Melina, Triple H and Kennedy > all.
> 
> *awaits heat*


You won't get it, you mention Kennedy so you will be ok.

Truth-I enjoied Mania, maybe cause Cena and Taker won could have helped but still fun nonetheless.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Melina, Triple H and Kennedy > all.


About time another Melina fan came in here.





> Mickie > Melina


Have her titantron changed to the Arbys theme?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HBK is awesome but I've never really liked him for some reason.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> lmao Pyro's bias against HBK is so obvious.


Yes but he actually likes the guy.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yes but he actually likes the guy.


:ns or sarcasm


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> 
> Mickie > Melina
> 
> Cena & Taker > All


Don't hate

Fixed it:side:

*cough* *cough*

Cali, over here *waves*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> About time another Melina fan came in here.


We gotta stick together. We're a rare breed.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He actually got Batista to a better match than HBK got out of Cena. THAT is impressive, and not even I expected that. Regardless, he's better. I'm not going to say he's miles and miles better because that IS incorrect but Michaels is an insanely overrated in ring worker, mostly for cutting himself open too much and for having the best superkick of all time.


I blame that pointless leg work that Michaels did to Cena.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only when he's wrestling good matches, which isn't now. And yes, I understand he's been working with crap, but that currently makes him unentertaining, so...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yes but he actually likes the guy.


I'm sure he does......
































NOT



















HIGH FIVE!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WCW said:


> lmao Pyro's bias against HBK is so obvious.


As much as I am bias againts JBL.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Don't hate
> 
> Fixed it:side:
> 
> ...


Ric Flair and myself are none to amused.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm bias against Kevin Sullivan.


Fuck that asshole.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Talking bad about HBK is something you just don't do. It's in the bible somewhere.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm sure he does......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like hell.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I like hell.


Are you sure your not high? :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Ric Flair and myself are none to amused.


sorry, i felt guys that hold the main titles and compete at mania are better than a ref and some guy that wasn't there. That's how I look at it

Truth-I wanted flair at mania:$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> sorry, i felt guys that hold the main titles and compete at mania are better than a ref and some guy that wasn't there. That's how I look at it
> 
> Truth-I wanted flair at mania:$


He was and he won a match...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro, how many of HBKs promos have you seen?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm about to ingest some narcotics.

:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Pyro, how many of HBKs promos have you seen?


I've seen most of them and been impressed with none of him. They're all overrated and Kennedy is far better than him. [/legend/pyro]


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Pyro, how many of HBKs promos have you seen?


Pretty much every single promo he's ever cut. I have been watching since 90 or 91 after all.

He just doesn't do it for me. Sorry..


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think some one might be smoking that Canadian weed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I like hell.


You're an evil, evil man.:$

Oh well, you'll be seeing JBL there too:hb:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> sorry, i felt guys that hold the main titles and compete at mania are better than a ref and some guy that wasn't there. That's how I look at it
> 
> Truth-I wanted flair at mania:$


Cold blooded.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> He was and he won a match...


Pre-show and Taker and Cena were in bigger matches, I win:side: It was just a joke for the most part anyways....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stop the God damn unfunny weed jokes, seriously.


----------



## Sulley333 (May 3, 2005)

I need to stop staring at my French teacher's ass..


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Pretty much every single promo he's ever cut. I have been watching since 90 or 91 after all.
> 
> He just doesn't do it for me. Sorry..


And jbl doesn't do it for me but it's ok we still love you Gord


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Cold blooded.


After looking at your GIF, it's clear that Austin knows he's about to be fucked over in his match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Pretty much every single promo he's ever cut. I have been watching since 90 or 91 after all.
> 
> He just doesn't do it for me. Sorry..


I knew you'd say that. Tell me the specifics of...say...his lost his smile promo or his promo the Raw the night before Badd Blood 97.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sulley333 said:


> I need to stop staring at my French teacher's ass..


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I knew you'd say that. Tell me the specifics of...say...his lost his smile promo or his promo the Raw the night before Badd Blood 97.


I need to rewatch his lost his smile promo. Hopefully its on youtube or dailymotion.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I rented The Good Shepard earlier.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

When is Cena gonna lose the title?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I knew you'd say that. Tell me the specifics of...say...his lost his smile promo or his promo the Raw the night before Badd Blood 97.


I'd have to see it again, it's been a long time and I don't go and rewatch promos I don't care for over and over again. Give me a link though and I'll rewatch it..


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> When is Cena gonna lose the title?


Never *evil laugh*!!!!!!

But sucks cause Orton can't get it


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Stop the God damn unfunny weed jokes, seriously.


 sorry I taught since you liked family guy you would like that humor.

Strange when I am nice to pyro he get's pissed wounder why i don't be nice to him often MMM :side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sulley333 said:


> I need to stop staring at my French teacher's ass..


My Physics teacher is packing back there. Her ass is a staple in my school life.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

On a side note, this past Raw Shawn lost a belt without actually losing it AGAIN.



AMPLine4Life said:


> I need to rewatch his lost his smile promo. Hopefully its on youtube or dailymotion.


It's on his DVD. The best part is the "We want Sid" chants.




> I'd have to see it again, it's been a long time and I don't go and rewatch promos I don't care for over and over again. Give me a link though and I'll rewatch it..


Do you have his DVD?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> When is Cena gonna lose the title?


When he dies.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lost Smile Promo:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ARNeDZdtsPQ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> On a side note, this past Raw Shawn lost a belt without actually losing it AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of them. I've only watched the matches though. Which one is it on?

EDIT ~ Nevermind. Thank you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> When is Cena gonna lose the title?


2009


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW in your sig it looks like Hall has a huge zit on his nose.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cena will lose it when HHH decides he finally wants it back.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> WCW in your sig it looks like Hall has a huge zit on his nose.


I don't see it.

Pyro, that's not the whole promo. Go to the picture gallery on the DVD and press right, it's on there as an easter egg.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> When he dies.


I better get to planning his assassination then. Cena as champ depresses me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-Gonna log off soon.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I don't see it.
> 
> Pyro, that's not the whole promo. Go to the picture gallery on the DVD and press right, it's on there as an easter egg.


Yeah, that's all I could find though 

The whole promo is better.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MMM the Canadian is ignoring me 


The grindhouse movie looks so bad.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> I better get to planning his assassination then. Cena as champ depresses me.


Might not be able to he is superman after all.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lost Smile Promo:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ARNeDZdtsPQ


Gold.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> MMM the Canadian is ignoring me
> 
> 
> *The grindhouse movie looks so bad*.


:cuss: :cuss: :cuss: 

Truth-I want to see 300 and Grindhouse so badly......


----------



## Sulley333 (May 3, 2005)

I wanted to see that, I'm so sad-I even had an over-complex layout of it on myspace. Planet Terror looks better IMO.

I need to stop thinking of my French Teacher's Ass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I don't see it.
> 
> Pyro, that's not the whole promo. Go to the picture gallery on the DVD and press right, it's on there as an easter egg.


It's just because his nose is red.

Alright, I'll watch the whole thing, but that video didn't really get me. I prefer promos with a lot of excitement or a lot of rage rather than just the regular toned sort of depressive promos. 



> MMM the Canadian is ignoring me


I didn't have anything to say, it wasn't an ignoring issue..


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It's just because his nose is red.
> 
> Alright, I'll watch the whole thing, but that video didn't really get me. I prefer promos with a lot of excitement or a lot of rage rather than just the regular toned sort of depressive promos.
> 
> ...


There's another one on the DVD under the extras called "Blaze of Glory" that's pretty good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=buPuPzJJtU8

I loved this promo.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> MMM the Canadian is ignoring me
> 
> 
> The grindhouse movie looks so bad.


Yet another movie I will probably like that you hate


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Might not be able to he is superman after all.


One word: kryptonite.

I'm not jobbing to that no selling gangsta marine.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:
> 
> Truth-I want to see 300 and Grindhouse so badly......


 you want to see a movie with a women with a gun for a leg.  

I didn't think there was a person alive that wanted to see it I just had a major heart attack.


But hey what every floats your boat.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Grindhouse looks like the worse movie in years and I saw White Chicks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I didn't think there was a person alive that wanted to see it I just had a major heart attack.


You have two of the best directors right now working together on a double-feature and you didn't think anybody wanted to see it?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Grindhouse looks awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You have two of the best directors right now working together on a double-feature and you didn't think anybody wanted to see it?


:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> you want to see a movie with a women with a gun for a leg.
> 
> I didn't think there was a person alive that wanted to see it I just had a major heart attack.
> 
> ...


Mostly because Quentin and Robert made it and I am a big fan of their flicks, like Sin City, Kill Bill, Reservoir Dogs etc... Sure its wacky but that is their style:agree:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Leg cannons are not fly.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> It's just because his nose is red.
> 
> Alright, I'll watch the whole thing, but that video didn't really get me. I prefer promos with a lot of excitement or a lot of rage rather than just the regular toned sort of depressive promos.
> 
> ...


Well I have tried talking to you about 6 times I taught that ment ignoring some one.  Hell i even admit jbl > HBk on the mic and that get's ignored  I also said I was sorry but I taught since you liked famiy guy you would get the humor. Also said strange when I'm nice to you you get pissed off and that's why I uslay don't be nice to you well not since you changed your name from panic anyway. Good times.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Grindhouse has someone with a machine gun leg so it should be solid.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Grindhouse looks like the worse movie in years and I saw White Chicks.


I'v like all of Taratino's and Rodriguez's other movies, except for Jackie Brown, I will most likely love this one too

Oh and nothing can be worse than white chicks


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Grindhouse looks like the worse movie in years and I saw White Chicks.


I really don't know how we get along, we always disagree on everything But hey if its not your flick, its not your flick.

Truth-Still waiting for mindy's PM, its been over 20 min!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You have two of the best directors right now working together on a double-feature and you didn't think anybody wanted to see it?


yeah well I'm not suprised about the guy who made sin city people like his work but I have never heard of the other guy before. But what's intesting about a women with a gun for a leg killing zombies and a guy who has a car that's deathproof? but what ever kind of movies you like that's fine.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You gotta see Jackie Brown Holt.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I'v like all of Taratino's and Rodriguez's other movies, except for Jackie Brown, I will most likely love this one too
> 
> Oh and nothing can be worse than white chicks


:agree: howard the duck


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> yeah well I'm not suprised about the guy who made sin city people like his work but *I have never heard of the other guy before.*


You've never heard of Taratino?

Kill Bill? Resevoir Dogs? Pulp Fiction?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I'v like all of Taratino's and Rodriguez's other movies, except for Jackie Brown, I will most likely love this one too
> 
> Oh and nothing can be worse than white chicks


Kill Bill was a borefest. I really haven't seen many Taratino films, though (actually I just hate watching most movies in general). Plus all I have seen was somebody with a gun for a leg. It looks really stupid just based off that.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You've never heard of Taratino?
> 
> Kill Bill? Resevoir Dogs? Pulp Fiction?


OH I taught that was from taration I heard of him not that other guy.

I seen pulp fiction it was good. I seen sin city that was pretty bad.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-I marked out over the one night Rockers Reunion: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdtNlby6Ygs&mode=related&search=


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> OH I taught that was from taration I heard of him not that other guy.


Rodriguez. He did Sin City. He also did a trilogy of movies starring Antonio Banderas (for the life of me, I can't remember any of the names).


and he did SpyKids. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Rodriguez. He did Sin City. He also did a trilogy of movies starring Antonio Banderas (for the life of me, I can't remember any of the names).
> 
> 
> and he did SpyKids. :side:


Oh ok. spykids :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Rodriguez. He did Sin City. He also did a trilogy of movies starring Antonio Banderas (for the life of me, I can't remember any of the names).
> 
> 
> and he did SpyKids. :side:


ONCE UPON A TIME IN MEXICO!!!!!

That movie was the shit.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Rodriguez. He did Sin City. He also did a trilogy of movies starring Antonio Banderas (for the life of me, I can't remember any of the names).
> 
> 
> and he did SpyKids. :side:


Didn't he also do From Dusk to Dawn fuck that had a lot of blood and gore.........and Selma Hayak boobage


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

To be fair, I hadn't heard of him until Sin City, I didn't learn that he did SpyKids until I read an interview with him. They probably didn't want to show previews for 'Sin City' with a loud voice saying "From the Director of SpyKids".


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ONCE UPON A TIME IN MEXICO!!!!!
> 
> That movie was the shit.


 OMG I loved that movie


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Is borefest even a real word?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish AMP was intoxicated.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I wish AMP was intoxicated.


So do I my friend, so do I.

I actually need to go to bed soon, I got class today.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Jason just posted a gif of Burke's sick spot from ECW


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Jason just posted a gif of Burke's sick spot from ECW


Rampage Powerbomb > Anything Burke has ever done.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Jason just posted a gif of Burke's sick spot from ECW


That spot was sweet . :agree:


To be fair I can't say grindhouse is bad until I see it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

This site is a borefest at the moment. 

I was going to upload Paul Wall's new CD, but for some reason megaupload decided to stop at 1 second left for it to be uploaded.

I think I will get off, now. Good night, all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel like watching Godfather.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Night KIF.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Peace KIF.

I'm out as well. Peace everyone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later KIF and AMP.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Peace KIF.
> 
> I'm out as well. Peace everyone.


Peace and sorry for going crazy on you the night before.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm rolling too. School tomorrow.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think the worst movie I have seen was howard the duck.


Please don't tell me you guys liked it. 


Later Ownage


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I think the worst movie I have seen was howard the duck.
> 
> 
> Please don't tell me you guys liked it.


Don't worry, that's at least one movie we can agree on. That movie sucked balls.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>











Howard the duck a movie a bout a duck that comes from a planet full of ducks. some how he ends up on earth some lady finds him and helps him go home.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I never want to see it.


I've watched Austin/HHH 3 Stages of Hell Match 5 times in the past 2 days. Gonna watch it again after Family Guy too.

:$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Correcting n00b's grammer on a Wrestling Forum is awesome


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I find it boring.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Just seen Timbaland was on ECW :no:

He's hardcore.

EDIT- Someone please ban hardyz07


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Correcting n00b's *grammer* on a Wrestling Forum is awesome


*grammar

n00b.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> *grammar
> 
> n00b.


PWNAGE +10


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's embarrassing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> *grammar
> 
> n00b.


Shit, knew that would happen :$

EDIT- No wait, thats how we spell Grammer in the UK.

EDIT- No its not, I'll get my coat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I could also take issue with the fact that you said "on a Wrestling Forum", in which the fact that "a" was used would imply it meant any wrestling forum rather than our site, Wrestling Forum, which would result in the words wrestling and forum not being capatalized. But I won't. 



> EDIT- No wait, thats how we spell Grammer in the UK.


O RLY


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro said:


> O RLY


No, I was wrong, again :$

I take your point about the grammar thing, its annoying. I only did it to one guy. Whos thread was "Name a animal".


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Laugh it up, I accept the humiliation :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> EDIT- No wait, thats how we spell Grammer in the UK.
> 
> EDIT- No its not, I'll get my coat.


:lmao

Here's your sign. (I wonder if anyone from the UK would get that, the Americans will)

It's ok, I'm just screwin' with your head even if you did make a mistake or 2.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Breakfast time.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Here's your sign. (I wonder if anyone from the UK would get that, the Americans will)
> 
> It's ok, I'm just screwin' with your head even if you did make a mistake or 2.


No I don't get it :$

I know you're just messing with my head, but its working. I'm going to have to check all my grammar now :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> No I don't get it :$
> 
> I know you're just messing with my head, but its working. I'm going to have to check all my grammar now :$


It's a joke from one of the guys on the Blue Collar Comedy Tour that Jeff Foxworthy does. The sign says "I'm Stupid", and he says certain people should have them handed to them whenever they do something dumb and he gives examples.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It's a joke from one of the guys on the Blue Collar Comedy Tour that Jeff Foxworthy does. The sign says "I'm Stupid", and he says certain people should have them handed to them whenever they do something dumb and he gives examples.


Oh :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeff Foxworthy is dead to me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You sure do love that embarassed smiley, huh?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You sure do love that embarassed smiley, huh?


Yep, I get alot of use out of it. Since alot of people embarass me


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Yep, I get alot of use out of it. Since alot of people embarass me


Or you embarrass yourself


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: What's going on?

Truth: Name change.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> Or you embarrass yourself


Yeah, that happens even more :$

See I used it again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hello to one and all!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Hello to one and all!!


Sup Ton-eh, is all good in the hood?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - RedSilver just brought me a premium membership :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> Truth - RedSilver just brought me a premium membership :hb


Congrats 

Now you can have a sig, a bigger avatar, look at giant gif threads, and have your username modified.

:hb


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm back and better than ever.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

yo, Matt-y-o, all is good 

Congrats on Liverpool squashing PSV, i was thrilled myself as i HATE PSV .

And what is goin' down at the otha side of the rivah?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I'm back and better than ever.


Got a knack,
For makin' things better.
Face facts,
Cuz your opinion don't matter.
This maniac,
Is gonna step on whomever.

Hi Richard, welcome back 



Jerichoholic said:


> yo, Matt-y-o, all is good
> 
> Congrats on Liverpool squashing PSV, i was thrilled myself as i HATE PSV .
> 
> And what is goin' down at the otha side of the rivah?


Thanks we really did crush them 

I'm just sipping on gin and juice, laid back, with my mind on my money and my money on my mind 

:side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I'm back and better than ever.


How exactly did you get a gif in your avatar without being a premium member.

I swear to God if you come back with a bad joke...


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Have to do some Maths revision.

Damn exams get in the way of the important things like BTB. :no:

Hey Tony, Matt and whoever else is here.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Got a knack,
> For makin' things better.
> Face facts,
> Cuz your opinion don't matter.
> ...


Thanks for the welcome back, Matt. 

Truth-Currently watching Wrestlemania 7.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Im supposed to be going to work but I have a really bad tooth ache so Im going to the dentist instead.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Have to do some Maths revision.
> 
> Damn exams get in the way of the important things like BTB. :no:
> 
> Hey Tony, Matt and whoever else is here.


Hi Blair, sup


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Evolution said:


> How exactly did you get a gif in your avatar without being a premium member.
> 
> I swear to God if you come back with a bad joke...


I was and am again a premium member then I got banned and came back to find that my membership was gone.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I see we have another new mod while I was away


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hi Blair, sup


Truth: Got to do these damn past papers. :frustrate 

I may not speak for a while if they are a full screen thing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Got to do these damn past papers. :frustrate
> 
> I may not speak for a while if they are a full screen thing.


I've got essays to do today, so I will be going in a while.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have Wrestlemania 7 to watch. :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Ey, Blair, you're in the same boat as me, i have to revise maths as well, damn it to hell!

The tone-machine doesn't approve of this!!!1!11!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have Wrestlemania 7 to watch. :side:


It wasn't that bad

I'm going to watch Wrestlemania12 soon


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: The next Wrestlemania I will watch will be Wrestlemania 17.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I love Wrestlemania 7.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Go to bed Hailsabin


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth- Go to bed McQueen


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Go to bed Hailsabin


shut up! Its 2:00 but I am still up, big whoop want to fight about it? What about you, I bet its like 5 where you are.

Truth-:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It happens to be 4:06 AM and I just got off work an hour ago. I should be watching wrestling though :lmao

Truth: I'm happy Colt Cabana got a job with WWE but I hope I get a chance to talk to him in person on the 27th before he leaves ROH.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have not been high on drugs in a week.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> It happens to be 4:06 AM and I just got off work an hour ago. I should be watching wrestling though :lmao
> 
> Truth: I'm happy Colt Cabana got a job with WWE but I hope I get a chance to talk to him in person on the 27th before he leaves ROH.


Geez, you work late Yeah me too, I watched Survival Of The Fittest 06, GAB 06 & Unforgiven 06 all today so I think I am good:agree: Tomorrow is Death Before Dishonor III to see Punk rule ROH!

Truth-I am too dude, sucks about more no in ROH but hey, it worked wonders for Punk and I know it has to be great for Colt Cabana as well.

Truth-Its about time Rich starts living the Staightedge life like me and the Punker.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Just found out I get to see Roderick Strong vs Chris Daniels live 

Yeah I work a crappy schedule and it screws with my social life but gotta pay the bigs. I'm thinking about watching a All Japan show from 2005 with Misawa's return to AJPW to face Satoshi Kojima, good stuff. In fact think i'm gonna go watch that, later guys.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> shut up! Its 2:00 but I am still up, big whoop want to fight about it? What about you, I bet its like 5 where you are.
> 
> Truth-:side:


I don't know how to resize gifs so send platt a PM then.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Just found out I get to see Roderick Strong vs Chris Daniels live
> 
> Yeah I work a crappy schedule and it screws with my social life but gotta pay the bigs. I'm thinking about watching a All Japan show from 2005 with Misawa's return to AJPW to face Satoshi Kojima, good stuff. In fact think i'm gonna go watch that, later guys.


Well I get to see Low Ki vs Davey Richards live! & Ki vs Joe live! Beat that:side:

Enjoy it, I heard Misawa was pretty sick, by honor's standards. Later

EDIT-You got it Jason.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am Michael Cole. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-Rich is a dick.........



















Cause its his name, duh:side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth - Rich is a dick.








What?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have watched No Mercy 2002, Backlash 2005, and Wrestlemania 7 so far and am thinking of watching one more before I go to sleep.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from the dentist, have to take tablets for the pain.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

May watch some of PWG Reason for the Season before I go to sleep.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have one PWG DVD, the event that I was at.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> May watch some of PWG Reason for the Season before I go to sleep.


Yeah, the good version, not the one where the cage match is messed up It is but hey I got it for free by a good friend I loved Styles/Rocky, incredible.

Truth-I have that show that Fuse was at, hell I know where he was sitting!!! 

Truth-I am still mad at fuse for seeing Super Dragon live, Dragon won't even be at the shows this weekend, but Low Ki will for god sakes!!! I will never catch a break *sighs*


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Everytime I mention that show, Sabin pops up. 

How are you mate havent spoken in a while.

Kid Kash was supposed to wrestle in that arena I was there but the wanker didnt show up!

I witnessed IPW:UK killing FWA though which was awesome. :agree:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Everytime I mention that show, Sabin pops up.
> 
> How are you mate havent spoken in a while.
> 
> ...


I know, ironic, I think so

I have been good, just chilling and such. Taking it easy mostly and you?

Kash didn't show up, ouch. I remember you told me that he was coming, damn that has got to shoot your respect level down a bit, unless he had a good reason. IPW:UK, Is that where PAC fights, cause I will see him at both shows if you didn't know.

Truth-I might log off soon, after talking to Fuse(mr. The Crow now) of course


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Im doing good too thanks. 

I read that Kid Kash just packed his bags and went home, he did a few shows and got fed up, so that pisses me off.

Yeh I see Pac wrestle alot, he is an amazing high-flyer. You will be entertained!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I just went off in the membership/rep whore rant and am hoping not to get banned again because this time it would be permanent.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Im doing good too thanks.
> 
> I read that Kid Kash just packed his bags and went home, he did a few shows and got fed up, so that pisses me off.
> 
> Yeh I see Pac wrestle alot, he is an amazing high-flyer. You will be entertained!


Good to hear.. I need to hit your ass up on myspace a lot more, I always see you on:$ I will from now on!

Ouch, I would be pissed too, I never found out the reason why the Briscoes missed Threemendous, but I guess I forgave them since I still like them and such. Plus it gave me Generico/Quick vs Hero/Claudio which was awesome!

Oh I know I will, my friend saw him at the last ASW against Styles, this time he is fighting Generico for the Belt and on Night 2 against Kaz Hayashi, should be awesome

Rich, dammit don't get banned here please!

Truth-I am logging off, later Fuse and Later Rich, nice talking to ya's


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Later Sabin, enjoy the Indys.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Later Cody.

Truth-I have decided against watching PWG as I am getting tired.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - I taped WM 23 and i was watching it before, and at the start of the Cena/Michaels match when they both in the ring, did anyone happan to catch that guy who came in from the crowd in the white shirt and tried to start Michaels?

Then got taken away and Michaels waved. :lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep I saw the stripper, there was a thread on it in the ppv section.

Truth: Rich has a red rep bar.

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Later Cody.
> 
> Truth-I have decided against watching PWG as I am getting tired.


Last time I was on here you had green rep. :side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

im so bored...my TV is not working...so i cant watch it.




http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3881984-post5.html

of course


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Last time I was on here you had green rep. :side:



I think Rajah did it, check rant on the Member rep thing.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes Rajah changed my rep to red.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1, i don't get your rep comment AT ALL


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Its 4 am here and I am tired of arguing with people so I am logging off to go to bed. If my rep isnt changed back to green I will be very very pissed off.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Its 4 am here and I am tired of arguing with people so I am logging off to go to bed. If my rep isnt changed back to green I will be very very pissed off.


Night.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Its 4 am here and I am tired of arguing with people so I am logging off to go to bed. If my rep isnt changed back to green I will be very very pissed off.


As much as i like you, you shouldn't contradict yourself the way you do, that you shouldn't.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok I see now I remember flash did that to hynotic(how ever you spell it) before. I can see what rajah would be upset but to be honest that's kind of childish.


Night P1.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Saying your opinion is allowed, unless its against Rajah. Be careful, puppets, be careful!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Saying your opinion is allowed, unless its against Rajah. Be careful, puppets, be careful!


:agree: I been here long of enough to know about that seen it quite a few times also with nitmare. nitemare way worse then anybody. :agree:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Well his rep is back to green now, problem solved.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I only PM'd Rajah for the extra rep points so when i rep somebod, i could give them more points, and help them if necessary, get to a full bar


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: If not already a member I would have taken up the offer.

No matter what anybody says rep does matter and people do care about.

I do agree with the above, I mainly just care about having a high rep power, but I use it to red rep people.

Be back soon, lunch.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

I just like having it, lol i need 50 more till 3000. But it isnt the most important thing, well not as important as good posts.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: I only PM'd Rajah for the extra rep points so when i rep somebod, i could give them more points, and help them if necessary, get to a full bar


I like giving rep to make other peoples rep power bigger too :agree: it does nothing but I like doing it plus some comments are funny. mine rep power is +22 soon to be +23 I just need a little under 100 points .


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Well damit i wont 4,000 rep points  ehh ill get there.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: I need all of your points.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I do, you have about 24x the amount i do


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I lost all my points on VBookie.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: I need Nas and DG'S points. Help the cause of E-Depression.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> Truth: I need all of your points.


Or what you will take my soul :side:





Yeah but dre I been here for three years. Oh by the way i liked that you dropped 2001 from your username. :agree:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Truth: I need all of your points.



I sent you 0.1 how do you feel.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Or what you will take my soul :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's all becuase of you i could though <3

Hopfully, in the future, i can change it too Dr Ste, and then eventually, Ste. If that's allowwed....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Master DG™ said:


> I sent you 0.1 how do you feel.


Useless, I want more.

Frankie, I'll just umm..disown you.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Aww no one ever offered to buy me a member ship back when i needed one .

Well i would but your not doing much for me, well you letting me keep my soul i guess but ...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I dropped a subtle hint in my sig :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> Useless, I want more.
> 
> Frankie, I'll just umm..disown you.


how about a hot pic of carman electra instead.










:hb


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Master DG™ said:


> Aww no one ever offered to buy me a member ship back when i needed one .
> 
> Well i would but your not doing much for me, well you letting me keep my soul i guess but ...


I'll let you live a day without someone stalking you.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> I'll let you live a day without someone stalking you.



Deal 0.2 coming your way .


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Good morning


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

OMG it's all I havent seen you for a while.

you like danny phantom  I love that cartoon I taught I might have been the only one on here.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Morning Ally.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Hate to follow a crowd but hello Ally, i know you dont know me but...


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Just posted in the PYP thread.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

PYP?


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^^Post Your Picture

Truth: It's pretty damn cold here in Melbourne tonight.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That's something that I would never do is post my pic.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I am hure.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> That's something that I would never do is post my pic.


Why not?

Truth: Only just noticed its now the "Member Picture Thread"

MPT.

Edit: Hey POD>


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Truth: Listening to Killswitch Engage as a friend recommended them to me. They're pretty good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - watching NWO 2001.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Refuse & Hey Role Model and anyone else.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have No Way Out 2000,2002,2004,2006

All the even numbers of the new millenium, not on purpose just randomly.

I dont think I have ever seen 01, whats the main event?


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Leave me out.

Well good night all ohh and i know this goes back a little but Role Model my mum is no milf.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

-Skullbone- said:


> ^^^ Same. It's due to the fact that I've been hit with the ugly stick a few times, but oh well.


I fell off the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.












No I just don't feel right showing my pic strange I know but that's just me :agree: I'm sure you look just fine see most people look at the selfs and think of the bad and the ugly right away. I'm sure you look just fine.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Truth: I have No Way Out 2000,2002,2004,2006
> 
> All the even numbers of the new millenium, not on purpose just randomly.
> 
> I dont think I have ever seen 01, whats the main event?


http://www.wwethebest.com/covers/official01/nwo_vhs.jpg


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Master DG™ said:


> Leave me out.
> 
> Well good night all ohh and i know this goes back a little but Role Model my mum is no milf.


I hope you dont mind me saying so, but she really is.

Night Mate. 

Edit: Wow I remember watching that back in 01 Live, havent seen it since though.

Might torrent it at some point.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Stone Cold vs HHH - 2 out of 3 Falls was amazing match.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey RM did you read the rep message I sent you?



Strange ally said hello then never said anything else. 


Good night Master DG™.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: Sorry, I was doing something hence a reply 2 pages later 



NastyNas said:


> OMG it's all I havent seen you for a while.
> 
> you like danny phantom  I love that cartoon I taught I might have been the only one on here.


Yea, ive been pretty busy. How are you?

Danny Phantom is the greatest ever  I don't mind showing my Danny Pride  <3



> Morning Ally.


Hello 



> Hate to follow a crowd but hello Ally, i know you dont know me but...


Thats ok, Hello 


Edit: 


NastyNas said:


> Strange ally said hello then never said anything else.


I wouldn't do that and just leave, you know me better than that


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ I'm here for just a couple minutes before school . Hey everyone!

Truth ~ Downloading NBA Street for my new PSP.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey J_MeRCe™


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi J.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Ive said it before and Ill say it again.

I wish we had search back, just for Preimium Members.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Ive said it before and Ill say it again.
> 
> I wish we had search back, just for Preimium Members.


Your wishes mean nothing to the owners of this site.:shocked:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: Hi Lee and Matt. I definitely want that back too Lee.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth: Hi Lee and Matt. I definitely want that back too Lee.


Whats good in the hood?.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I know 

There are a few things that should come back, it would be nice to be able to see each others rep count again too.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I just purchased Saint's Row for the 360.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

[Jay-LK] said:


> I just purchased Saint's Row for the 360.


Pretty good game. I got bored of it though .

Sup Jay?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sweet it's also coming out for the ps3 I want to rent it from gamefly. i know somebody who has a 360 I played it for it. Not bad funny how you drink and get high the screen gets all fuzzed up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

POD said:


> Whats good in the hood?.


All is well right now Matt. School is pretty slack this week so I'm just taking it easy.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

POD said:


> Pretty good game. I got bored of it though .
> 
> Sup Jay?


Not much, bro. I'm watchin' the MITB ending for like the millionth time, lolz. 

Truth ~ I'll be getting Rainbow Six : Vegas soon, heard that the game was really good.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I'm off to school now. I love how its snowing... in april! Be back later <3


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> All is well right now Matt. School is pretty slack this week so I'm just taking it easy.


Sounds cool. We got like 2 weeks off at the moment for easter so im just chilling. Got work to do by the end of the 2 weeks though .



[Jay-LK] said:


> Not much, bro. I'm watchin' the MITB ending for like the millionth time, lolz.
> 
> Truth ~ I'll be getting Rainbow Six : Vegas soon, heard that the game was really good.


Yeah keep watching it . I'm so happy about Kennedy getting the case .

I wanted that game but didnt get it in the end. I would like to get the TMNT game when I get enough money.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Later Ally.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Have a wonderful day at school sweetie  <3


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I posted some Kennedy Declares videos. Funny as .


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

POD said:


> I posted some Kennedy Declares videos. Funny as .


Nice one!

Truth: Im too ill to go out, which sukcs.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Gonna watch MITB.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm off to dream land night all.




<3 you all


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I'm off to dream land night all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Night.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Night nas.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just watched Austin/Triple H 2out3falls match, 40 minutes of perfection.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Just watched Austin/Triple H 2out3falls match, 40 minutes of perfection.


That match is overrated. Good, but overrated. Certainly one of the best brawls ever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No Benoit/Angle at the RR03 is overrated.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Just watched Austin/Triple H 2out3falls match, 40 minutes of perfection.


Do you have that on PC. If so please share .


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just logged back on, after a hard working morning :side:



Role Model said:


> No Benoit/Angle at the RR03 is overrated.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

The Foley/HHH matches are the only ones that compare to Austin/HHH.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> No Benoit/Angle at the RR03 is overrated.


Only on this site. Gord said its the best match thus half the forum agrees.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> The Foley/HHH matches are the only ones that compare to Austin/HHH.


and Lynn/RVD 



rKo_Destiny said:


> Only on this site. Gord said its the best match thus half the forum agrees.


Its not the most entertaing match ever, but is probably the best technical match ever.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Triple H v Shawn Michaels matches are my favorite.



> Lynn/RVD


I've only seen one of their matches together but it was great. I can't believe so many people say RVD is shit after seeing those matches.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


>


I know, someone not butt raping that match, shocking.



POD said:


> Do you have that on PC. If so please share .


I do but the quality is utter wank, I was watching it on an old video, still crap quality but better than the version I have on my PC.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> and Lynn/RVD
> 
> 
> Its not the most entertaing match ever, but is probably the best technical match ever.


I never heard of it .

If gord said Kane vs Khali was the greatest wrestling match in years people would agree.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I know, someone not butt raping that match, shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> I do but the quality is utter wank, I was watching it on an old video, still crap quality but better than the version I have on my PC.


Could you send me it anyways please. Its just I havent seen that match in years.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I know, someone not butt raping that match, shocking.


True, it does get grossly overrated. But still an awesome match, you can't deny that.



rKo_Destiny said:


> I've only seen one of their matches together but it was great. I can't believe so many people say RVD is shit after seeing those matches.


:agree:

Everyone who shits on RVD should be forced to watch those matches.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's bound to already be in the MultiMedia Section. It's very ordered now and stuff is easy to find.

Truth - This may seem like a stupid idea, but Mods here should get paid. That would have taken the Media mods hours to do and this forums brings in so much money through Memberships, it's only fair.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think it's on my portable harddrive which isn't at home with me, I'll see if I can find it though.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I think it's on my portable harddrive which isn't at home with me, I'll see if I can find it though.


Ok if you find it pm it too me please.

Truth - I cant remember Beniot vs Angle RR 03.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - My portable hard-drive is broken , I hope I don't have to download all my music and TV Series again.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Downloading HHH Vs Cactus Jack- Hell In A Cell.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> It's bound to already be in the MultiMedia Section. It's very ordered now and stuff is easy to find.
> 
> Truth - This may seem like a stupid idea, but Mods here should get paid. That would have taken the Media mods hours to do and this forums brings in so much money through Memberships, it's only fair.


Then there is people who would get paid for nothing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I might finally buy WM22 on DVD this week....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> It's bound to already be in the MultiMedia Section. It's very ordered now and stuff is easy to find.
> 
> Truth - This may seem like a stupid idea, but Mods here should get paid. That would have taken the Media mods hours to do and this forums brings in so much money through Memberships, it's only fair.


I helped sort out the Media section, no one really knows that apart from the few staff who were involved. I wouldn't say no to some payment.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I might finally buy WM22 on DVD this week....


I havent watched WM XX that I bought yet. Gotta get 23 when it comes out though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I helped sort out the Media section, no one really knows that apart from the few staff who were involved. I wouldn't say no to some payment.


You'd probably be given a free WF t-shirt and cap 



POD said:


> I havent watched WM XX that I bought yet. Gotta get 23 when it comes out though.


Yeah, I enjoyed Mania and will be getting the DVD. Can't believe so many people hating on it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> You'd probably be given a free WF t-shirt and cap


Id love to know who would buy that. Just out of curiousity .

^Maybe its cool to hate WM 23, Not me I would say its the best PPV I seen since I started watching Wrestling again back Judgement Day 2005.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> You'd probably be given a free WF t-shirt and cap


The clock is better TBH.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I was thinking of getting the Place mat untill it worked out like £10 .


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> ^Maybe its cool to hate WM 23, Not me I would say its the best PPV I seen since I started watching Wrestling again back Judgement Day 2005.


I know there were 8 matches on the card, I enjoyed all apart from the Divas match. Great PPV I think.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I enjoyed the Khali/Kane a little bit too.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Yeah, I enjoyed Mania and will be getting the DVD. Can't believe so many people hating on it.


I haven't seen it yet but the card was very poor IMO. I still can't understand why they had to cram so much star power into the MITB. They could have taken two of them out and put on a damn good match.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Triple H's music in 2000 > All.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I haven't seen it yet but the card was very poor.


How can you say the Card was very poor if you havent seen it


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> How can you say the Card was very poor if you havent seen it


Basically he hasn't watched Mania, but thought the matches on the card didn't appeal to him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've watch WM23 all the way through about 3 times and still don't think it's better than 22. 23 had the better main events, but the undercard was wank. Maybe you need to be a Taker or Kennedy mark to enjoy 23? 



MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Triple H's music in 2000 > All.


True.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Yeah. I obviously will have to reserve judgment on the PPV until I see it though. Taker and Batista could have put on a ***** classic for all I know


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Yeah. I obviously will have to reserve judgment on the PPV until I see it though. Taker and Batista could have put on a ***** classic for all I know


It wasnt that good but it was alot better than people thought it would be.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Yeah. I obviously will have to reserve judgment on the PPV until I see it though. Taker and Batista could have put on a ***** classic for all I know


Nah, ***1/2 I'd give it. Which is a classic for Batista.

I enjoyed WM 23 alot, but 22 was still better.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - RVD is alot less entertaining in ECW.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I was expecting HBK v Cena to be the MOTN, how was that. I heard someone didn't sell or something?

Truth - Bohemian Rhapsody is an awesome song. True Classic.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - RVD is alot less entertaining in ECW.


I think he was entertaining in ECW, as he was a great heel with Fonzie at his side. Plus alot of his best matches were in ECW. But he has been equally great in WWE.

But I'm a biased mark so....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Batista/Taker - ****

Cena/HBK - ***3/4


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Batista/Taker - ****
> 
> Cena/HBK - ***3/4


I'd give Cena/HBK a ****, but meh.

Truth: Jerry Lawler as a heel >>>>>>> Jerry Lawler as a face.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth: Jerry Lawler as a heel >>>>>>> Jerry Lawler as a face.


Truth - Anyone (except Don West) >>>>>>>>>>>>> Jerry Lawler as a commentator.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Anyone (except Don West) >>>>>>>>>>>>> Jerry Lawler as a commentator.


Lawler >>>>> Dusty Rhodes in WCW

Only as commentators though, not wrestlers.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Lawler >>>>> Dusty Rhodes in WCW
> 
> Only as commentators though, not wrestlers.


:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jerry Lawler was the man in the Attitude Era, although he's lost his way due to being a face.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Batista/Taker - ****
> 
> Cena/HBK - ***3/4


I thought Cena/HBK entertained you more?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Kennedy sucks.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm still wondering how the '1,000,000' thread is still up and running after 4 years. Just seems like the most boring thread IMO.

Truth - The Kennedy detractors are starting to rise up in big numbers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> I thought Cena/HBK entertained you more?


That's what I said about half an hour after show had finished, at around 4 in the moring, I've seen both matches a few times afterwards and righfully changed my mind.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Kennedy Marks sucks.


True. 

Although I find it hard to like Kennedy due to his moronic following.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I enjoyed the Kane/Khali match about 100 times more than I thought I would. I'd give it a solid **3/4.


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

truth I'm bored.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:side:

*Crowd-*You Suck, You Suck!!
*King-*Used Truck?..Mr.Mcmahon would never buy a used truck.

lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Although I find it hard to like Kennedy due to his moronic following.


I'm not moronic


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I'm not moronic


Past drunken posts say otherwise Steve


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I enjoyed the Kane/Khali match about 100 times more than I thought I would. I'd give it a solid **3/4.


Khali has the potential to become bigger than the Hulkster himself!!1!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Role Model said:


> True.
> 
> Although I find it hard to like Kennedy due to his moronic following.


How dare you quote me and edit it like I meant something else!

There's a cult formulating. Think 'Ginger Kids'.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Past drunken posts say otherwise Steve


I was fine last night though. At least now I know my limit.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Khali has the potential to become bigger than the Hulkster himself!!1!


KHALIMANIA IS RUNNING WILD!!!1!!11!



> I was fine last night though. At least now I know my limit.


I'm a complete lightweight when it comes to alcohol :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I'm a complete lightweight when it comes to alcohol


I am too, which is odd considering how big I am.

Truth - I don't care how anyone looks at it but Kennedy is damn entertaining IMO.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3882154-post34.html

:hb


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/158477-shelleycoholic.html

^ That's hilarious. I full rep bar without any posts. I think he must be a United fan cause he red reps my posts in the Premier League thread.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Class in a bit.

Truth - I'm looking forward to playing GOW2 later today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/158477-shelleycoholic.html
> 
> ^ That's hilarious. I full rep bar without any posts. I think he must be a United fan cause he red reps my posts in the Premier League thread.


That guy always gives me rep, makes me slightly nervous.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/158477-shelleycoholic.html
> 
> ^ That's hilarious. I full rep bar without any posts. I think he must be a United fan cause he red reps my posts in the Premier League thread.


WOW WTF?:shocked:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I can drink quite a bit of liquor really I have improved since going to Canada cuz Canadians rule at drinking.

I am big pretty big as well which defintely helps liquor tolerance.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/158477-shelleycoholic.html
> 
> ^ That's hilarious. I full rep bar without any posts. I think he must be a United fan cause he red reps my posts in the Premier League thread.


He always green reps me, and I'm a Liverpool fan


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I dont understand why people tar all Kennedy fans with the same brush. We are not all morons.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> He always green reps me, and I'm a Liverpool fan


I think he's repped me four times. twice green and twice red. Weird, he must be WF's resident repper.

Truth - Is it just me or are all good rock bands British? Kaiser Cheifs, Lost Prophets, Feeder are all favorite bands of mine and there all British, weird stuff.



> Truth - I dont understand why people tar all Kennedy fans with the same brush. We are not all morons.


Agreed. Pyro sheep are giving Kennedy Marks a bad reputation.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Gonna watch WM 22 Smackdowns main event.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> Truth - Is it just me or are all good rock bands British? Kaiser Cheifs, Lost Prophets, Feeder are all favorite bands of mine and there all British, weird stuff.


We're just the best at everything


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He alsways reps me too 



> We're just the best at everything


Apart from football


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - What was Rey Mysterio's Attire all about at WM 22?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> He alsways reps me too
> 
> 
> Apart from football


:shocked:

You're Premium. Now I'm the only one  

Weird thing is some random RedSilver just PMed me saying he'd buy me Premium next month.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> :shocked:
> 
> You're Premium. Now I'm the only one
> 
> Weird thing is some random RedSilver just PMed me saying he'd buy me Premium next month.


Go Premium, join the fun 



> Truth - What was Rey Mysterio's Attire all about at WM 22?


Some Tribal bird thing wasn't it???


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - What was Rey Mysterio's Attire all about at WM 22?


No idea, pretty lame though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Go Premium, join the fun


I heard from Otacon that the VIP Section is like a massive orgy. Sounds fun.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Go Premium, join the fun
> 
> 
> Some Tribal bird thing wasn't it???


Yeah I didnt get the point of it.

True Refuse.

Edit: Hate to buzz kill but the Premium lounge is overrated other than the GIF threads.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I heard from Otacon that the VIP Section is like a massive orgy. Sounds fun.


The VIP section is basically a massive gif thread


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: The VIP section isnt very active.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I Haven't got a clue how to get gifs into my sig :side:



> You're Premium. Now I'm the only one


Drop sneaky hints in your sig or something


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: I Haven't got a clue how to get gifs into my sig :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: I Haven't got a clue how to get gifs into my sig :side:


What gif do you want in your sig?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just copy the image location and use the image tags.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> The VIP section is basically a massive gif thread


Really two massive gif threads


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I hear Daniel B is trying to steal my name in the VIP Section. If he gets his change granted I demand for my name to be changed to 'Daniel B' just to spite him


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Really two massive gif threads


When you say ADR is the 2nd best gif maker on WF, I'm guessing you're 1st right? 

:side:



rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I hear Daniel B is trying to steal my name in the VIP Section. If he gets his change granted I demand for my name to be changed to 'Daniel B' just to spite him


Nah, its only name modifications not complete changes. His was denied


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I want the HBK entrance one in this thread, but i haven't got a clue what to do with it from here. :$

:http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppvs/332803-wrestlemania-23-gifs-76-total-long-load-time.html

Just going for dinner, any help when i get back will be appreciated.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> When you say ADR is the 2nd best gif maker on WF, I'm guessing you're 1st right?


Bouma seems to think he's the best.

Truth - I taught myself how to touch type by posting without any light on at night.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I taught myself how to touch type by having lessons.

Cant you see the keyboard from the light of the screen anyway?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Posting on forums really taught me how to touch type, I just got faster and better over time.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: I taught myself how to touch type by having lessons.
> 
> Cant you see the keyboard from the light of the screen anyway?


Not really. I'm on a shitty old laptop which I'm temped to throw out the window everyday. Soooo Slow.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm pretty good at typing but I can't touch type.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Posting on forums really taught me how to touch type, I just got faster and better over time.


Me too. Since I started posting here my typing speed has dramatically increased.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - I can touch type, the forum has probably helped me too.

Truth - Just gave mistermurder a gift. He posts the best music on here probably.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I did touch typing lessons instead of R.S at school because I got chucked out of that class, this forum has helped me maintain it but Im still not great.

Gonna watch some of WM23 now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I don't really download anything from here other than the occasional wresting match or PPV. Torrents are the best way to download music, movies or TV Series IMO.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - I've tried downloading with torrents, it looks good, but they go very slow for me.

Truth - Downloading Linkin Park's Hybrid Theory on BitTorrent


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - The Triple Threat match from WM 22 should have been longer.

Now moving on to Edge vs Foley.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Truth - What is touch typing??? I can type really fast if thats what it means.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Working on some GFX. I shall post it in the ratings section when I'm done.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wish Marty Jennety joined the Kiss My Ass club every week.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - Tired


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just got in. Hi


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I've adblocked about 20 Kennedy images since sunday


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've had Kennedy's entrance music stuck in my head since WM and I unfortunately can't adblock that. :no:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I've adblocked about 20 Kennedy images since sunday


Whats adblocked?.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

POD said:


> Whats adblocked?.


Truth - I was wondering that too.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

POD said:


> Whats adblocked?.


AdBlock is an extension for Firefox, you can block images with it.

I think


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Horsemen DVD is already on PWtorrents. Is it out early or something?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The Horsemen DVD is already on PWtorrents. Is it out early or something?


download it and tell me if it's real.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Horseman DVD looks very poor, I wouldn't even download it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm downloading it and yeah it does look poor but I have to buy it as a Horsemen fan. :$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

They should make a dvd chronicling the plane ride from hell next.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello to one and all!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: can someone please give me a link for virus protection? i have viruses, and it makes my comp crash, and restarts by it self. it also has to be free, and easy to use.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> hello to one and all!


Hi, I just got here aswell 

Truth: I want WWE to release a "WCW: Best Of The Cruiserweights" DVD. I'd buy it :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still want to get the Horsemen DVD too even though it don't look good.


Fallin said:


> They should make a dvd chronicling the plane ride from hell next.


Pure greatness.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - New banner. I <3 it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - New banner. I <3 it.


:no:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I just ressurected the Random Wrestling Thoughts thread in the VIP section.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :no:


 What? Is it too big? Is it because it's of Kennedy? What?!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :no:


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Its gone from sad to pathetic to laughing my ass off. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I just ressurected the Random Wrestling Thoughts thread in the VIP section.


!!!!!!!!!! I loved that thread.

Yes, it's because of Kennedy and the undying love everyone seems to have for him now. It's annoying.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth:


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> !!!!!!!!!! I loved that thread.
> 
> Yes, it's because of Kennedy and the undying love everyone seems to have for him now. It's annoying.


Truth - People can like whatever wrestler they want to, who gives a shit? It shouldn't bother you or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I don't mind people having their opinions but there's no need to bag out all the Kennedy Marks just cause they like a wrestler you don't.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - People can like whatever wrestler they want to, who gives a shit? It shouldn't bother you or anyone else for that matter.


Half the people like him because Pyro likes him. Yes, you can like whoever you want, and I can find whoever you like annoying. Sorry.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Kennedy blows.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MISTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
KENNEDY...














































































































































...Kennedy


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - New banner. I <3 it.


I hope you get banned.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> Kennedy blows.


:sad:

I like Kennedy but when I see someone do something and then several others a day or two later, I wonder and then laugh. :$


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *Half the people like him because Pyro likes him.* Yes, you can like whoever you want, and I can find whoever you like annoying. Sorry.


Truth - A lot of people like to suck up to Gord (it's really pathetic), but there are real legit Kennedy fans out there. I despise Batista, Lashley, and Cena. If I see banners of them, I don't complain. It doesn't bother me and I hate all three of them.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Half the people like him because Pyro likes him. Yes, you can like whoever you want, and I can find whoever you like annoying. Sorry.


It's also a situation where a lot of people are saying to themselves, "Shit, I better get with the program and start liking Kennedy or else people aren't going to respect me." I could see where that kind of thing could be annoying.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Never been a fan.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wouldn't ever have a Kennedy banner even if I liked him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Half the people like him because Pyro likes him. Yes, you can like whoever you want, and I can find whoever you like annoying. Sorry.


Pfft, Pyro's a blatant mark. People should be trying to not copy his marky opinions.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I LOVE MR KENNEDY AND BRADSHAW AND THAT IRISH GUY WHOS LIKE THE BEST WRESTLING MAN EVVVVVVVER!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - A lot of people like to suck up to Gord (it's really pathetic), but there are real legit Kennedy fans out there. I despise Batista, Lashley, and Cena. If I see banners of them, I don't complain. It doesn't bother me and I hate all three of them.


I know there's legit Kennedy fans and that's cool. Doesn't change the fact that a lot of people still like him because Pyro likes him and it's easy to spot those people. The banners don't bother me, the undying love because he won MITB and that he's the 2nd coming of jesus bothers me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I LOVE MR KENNEDY AND BRADSHAW AND THAT IRISH GUY WHOS LIKE THE BEST WRESTLING MAN EVVVVVVVER!


Benoit/Finlay = Five stars.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KENNEDY IS JESUS AND IZ THE NEXT KING OF THE WORLD


KENNEDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Pfft, Pyro's a blatant mark. People should be trying to not copy his marky opinions.


Truth - The thing that really annoyed me is when he starts listening to a particular band and everyone starts listening to their songs ASAP. For example, Dragonforce. Gord was listening to that band, and all of a sudden I see like 10 other people saying how great they were after Gord recommended them. I decided to take a listen, and I didn't care for them. It made me wonder how many of those people actually liked the band.

Sad...

Edit- I guess I see where you are coming from Jay.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Benoit/Finlay = Five stars.


Benoit/Finlay > Anything Shawn Michaels, Steve Austin, and Bret Hart have ever done in their careers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't blame Pyro for having so many sheep. It's not like he does it on purpose.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Benoit/Finlay = Five stars.


SIMPLY AMAZING IF YOU SAY ITS NOT YOU'RE FUCKING WRONG AND STUPID AND DUMB AND A MORON


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I am a huge Kennedy fan, probably the first time I have said that in fear of being accused of licking Gords ass.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I don't hate or love Kennedy.

I find it annoying everyone feels the need to add a second Kennedy after his name whenever it is typed out. :no:

EDIT - But it doesn't matter if you all hate Kennedy because he will be World Champ in 07. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

WCW said:


> Benoit/Finlay = Five stars.


Bret/Owen = Zero Stars.



> I find it annoying everyone feels the need to add a second Kennedy after his name whenever it is typed out.


....Bank.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - The thing that really annoyed me is when he starts listening to a particular band and everyone starts listening to their songs ASAP. For example, Dragonforce. Gord was listening to that band, and all of a sudden I see like 10 other people saying how great they were after Gord recommended them. I decided to take a listen, and I didn't care for them. It made me wonder how many of those people actually liked the band.
> 
> Sad...


:lmao

I remember that.

Truth: Need a nap, no fucking sleep last night. :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Benoit/Finlay > Anything Shawn Michaels, Steve Austin, and Bret Hart have ever done in their careers.


Finlay > HBK on the mic.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

dragonforce has only one good song really. 

Kennedy might be entertaining on the mic, but in the ring he's just mediocre.

Benoit and Regal > Finlay

JBL pretty much blows inside that square circle, but again great on the mic.

My opinion though


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Benoit/Finlay = Five stars.


Truth ~ JBL/Cena JD '05 >>> Bret/Owen, HBK/Taker, and Bret/Austin combined.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

FINLAY IS AMAZING IN THE RING LIKE JESUS WITH LESS HAIR AND HE LOVES TO FIGHT INSTEAD OF HEALING PEOPLE


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watching Austin vs Angle from Unforgiven 2001.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Benoit and Regal > Finlay


Regal > Benoit & Finlay :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I haven't really seen any good Kennedy promos either. I still think a lot of people base his mic skills on his entrance.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> FINLAY IS AMAZING IN THE RING LIKE JESUS WITH LESS HAIR AND HE LOVES TO FIGHT INSTEAD OF HEALING PEOPLE


:lmao 

Doesn't have the cool beard though :agree:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I liked JBL before I joined this forum but have decided to use less banners of him as everyone thinks that you are just following Gord.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth - The thing that really annoyed me is when he starts listening to a particular band and everyone starts listening to their songs ASAP. For example, Dragonforce. Gord was listening to that band, and all of a sudden I see like 10 other people saying how great they were after Gord recommended them. I decided to take a listen, and I didn't care for them. It made me wonder how many of those people actually liked the band.


Truth - Another funny thing was when about 20 members here had Iron Maiden avatars :lmao

Truth - To be fair Maiden are bloody awesome though.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> I haven't really seen any good Kennedy promos either. I still think a lot of people base his mic skills on his entrance.


That and charisma. There's a difference...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Thankfully with Kennedys push will come more haters, thus it's all good in the hood.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Another funny thing was when about 20 members here had Iron Maiden avatars :lmao
> 
> Truth - To be fair Maiden are bloody awesome though.


Maiden are awesome, one of the few Metal bands I like.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

95% of the people that posted in this thread over the Summer of 06 had Maiden avatars. :lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

JBL is superb, he's crazy funny, his commentary is ace and that show on WWE.com with Michael Cole is awesome.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I love that Razor Ramon theme btw WCW.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> 95% of the people that posted in this thread over the Summer of 06 had Maiden avatars. :lmao


I remember that. I don't listen to rock/metal or whatever so I won't judge them or anything.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Over the past four months JBL has said "the lights are on bright. Let's dance!" more times than i said "Mom, what's for dinner?" 

:no:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

FS's Avatar really disturbs me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Goofy Kurt Angle gimmick >>>>>> Wrestling Machine gimmick :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I love that Razor Ramon theme btw WCW.


Thanks


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Over the past four months JBL has said "the lights are on bright. Let's dance!" more times than i said "Mom, what's for dinner?"
> 
> :no:


All commentators have their usual quotes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Michael Cole claimed 70,000 in the building. Did he just fucking UNDERSTATE the attendance at the 20-year anniversary of WrestleMania III?





> He was on the phone talking about how he was here at WrestleMania in front of "almost 100,000 people" and there wasn't anything for him to eat. I like how Trump understands the bullshit of wrestling better than, say, Michael Cole.


Trump > Cole


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Trump > Cole


:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Refuse said:


> FS's Avatar really disturbs me.


You love it.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

WCW said:


> 95% of the people that posted in this thread over the Summer of 06 had Maiden avatars. :lmao


Truth - It was more like 95% of the people that posted in the Currently Listening thread at the time had Maiden avatars. I like Maiden, but definitely not as much as Gord does. I think I remember him saying they had no bad songs, not too sure though. Every band has band songs.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Everyone in this thread is currently a Bubba T sheep by copying him in his hating of Pyro sheep.

Truth - I like basically all Metal as long as its not grungy crap.



> I think I remember him saying they had no bad songs. Every band has band songs.


Maiden's stuff before Dickinson joined is shit.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Listening to Slayer


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> All commentators have their usual quotes.


Gorilla Monsoon - "We are _literally _jam packed to the rafters.", "What a miscarriage of justice", "Will you be serious?"
Vince McMahon - "Anything can happen in the WWF"


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Everybody's unique in their own way, that they are.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Everyone in this thread is currently a Bubba T sheep by copying him in his hating of Pyro sheep.
> 
> Truth - I like basically all Metal as long as its not grungy crap.


I've been hating Pyro's sheep long before Bubba, trust me.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Everyone in this thread is currently a Bubba T sheep by copying him in his hating of Pyro sheep.


No, I called out the Pyro sheep awhile ago when they were all copying what he was listening to in the CL thread about a year ago. I said "If Gord was listening to Britney Spears, almost the whole forum would."


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Ashley looked unhealthy skinny. She was, in fact, skinnier than Michelle McCool, who almost died in her quest for skinniness.


:lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I just can't understand how someone could follow a person on a wrestling forum whom they've never met before.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro isn't all that different to Sharp.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

"I was first!"

-"No I was!"

"What are you yappin, I was!"

-"Never!"

*Both members engage in a horrendous fist fight!


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - My brother just called and said that Mick Foley is coming to his college to speak to them at the end of the month. Lucky shit, that's his favorite wrestler of all time too.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pyro isn't all that different to Sharp.


You really hate Pyro don't you


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> You really hate Pyro don't you


Not really, I'm quite nice about him compared to say late 2004, most of 2005.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> You really hate Pyro don't you


They love each other from the bottom of their hearts, isn't it obvious?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Gorilla Monsoon - "We are _literally _jam packed to the rafters.", "What a miscarriage of justice", "Will you be serious?"
> Vince McMahon - "Anything can happen in the WWF"


I always hated when the babyface main eventer would be about to come out and Vince would be like "This place is going to explode in a second" and then he would come out and the reaction would just be decent (because this is mid 90s WWF) and Vince would be like "OH WOW THE ROOF IS GOING TO BLOW OFF THIS PLACE! THE PEOPLE ARE GOING CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!".


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Can someone name a particular member who is a 'Pyro sheep'. I know there are heaps but I can only really think of one member.

Truth - Listening to Megadeth.



> Truth - My brother just called and said that Mick Foley is coming to his college to speak to them at the end of the month. Lucky shit, that's his favorite wrestler of all time too.


I marked for your brother. What was his username again? I know it started with an 'E'. Meh, can't remember. I just remember him getting flamed to death here.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - My brother just called and said that Mick Foley is coming to his college to speak to them at the end of the month. Lucky shit, that's his favorite wrestler of all time too.


That's actually so awesome, but I would prefer Psycho Sid to speak at mine.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - My brother just called and said that Mick Foley is coming to his college to speak to them at the end of the month. Lucky shit, that's his favorite wrestler of all time too.


That's awesome. I could listen to Foley talk for hours. He seems like a bright dude on a number of subjects and a joker at the same time. His books are an awesome read and not just his autobiographies.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> Truth - Can someone name a particular member who is a 'Pyro sheep'. I know there are heaps but I can only really think of one member.


Crossface


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD





ZING


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : I just realised that i have had the same Banner/Avy/Usertitle for months, literally months!


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's awesome. I could listen to Foley talk for hours. He seems like a bright dude on a number of subjects and a joker at the same time. His books are an awesome read and not just his autobiographies.


Truth - I told him to wait in line as long as possible to get his autograph, lol.

Truth - His username is Escalade. Here's his profile...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/142999-escalade.html


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

RM said:


> POD





MMN said:


> Crossface


Okay, fair play to both.

Also isn't Crossface, Crossface(TM) now


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Who started the TM fad anyway?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Most people with TM are Pyro marks, or so it seems.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Also isn't Crossface, Crossface(TM) now


Yep.



Role Model said:


> Most people with TM are Pyro marks, or so it seems.


I must be a Pyro mark then.

Actual reason I have a TM is because, about the time I was gonna change my name, there was another Mr Monday Night on the forum, claiming I had copied his name. I got the TM so I had the rights to the name


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

No offence, Matt, but that TM thing really annoys me as fuck


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: The people who claim everyone who likes Kennedy/JBL are Pyro followers are almost as annoying as the actual sheep.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> I must be a Pyro mark then.


:shocked:

Also POD seems to have his lips firmly planted on SMA and Shady's asses in the GFX Section. SMA is superly overrated. TMWTP > All when it comes to GFX.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: The people who claim everyone who likes Kennedy/JBL are Pyro followers are almost as annoying as the actual sheep.


no.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: The people who claim everyone who likes Kennedy/JBL are Pyro followers are almost as annoying as the actual sheep.


BY GAWD EVERYONE'S ANNOYING FOR A REASON THEN! :shocked:




:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I told him to wait in line as long as possible to get his autograph, lol.
> 
> Truth - His username is Escalade. Here's his profile...
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/142999-escalade.html


Haven't seen him post much but I'll look out for him.

Foley is normally nice about those things when it comes to autographs. Unless he's got something to do or it's WWE sponsored he sticks around and chats it up with people and what not.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> No offence, Matt, but that TM thing really annoys me as fuck


None taken :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Also POD seems to have his lips firmly planted on SMA and Shady's asses in the GFX Section. SMA is superly overrated. TMWTP > All when it comes to GFX.


SMA's ego is laughable for a guy who has been a mod for all of 10 minutes.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'd love to get my username changed to RKO F**king Destiny. That would be too damn funny.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> no.


Yes. Nowadays you cant like Kennedy/JBL without being a Pyro mark.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Who's SMA again?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Was sleep all the way until 1 pm today. :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Yes. Nowadays you cant like Kennedy/JBL without being a Pyro mark.


Well done, now you understand.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Yes. Nowadays you cant like Kennedy/JBL without being a Pyro mark.


true.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

This turned into a bitch-fest didn't it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Yes. Nowadays you cant like Kennedy/JBL without being a Pyro mark.


Defending Pyro makes you a Pyro mark.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Nowadays you cant like Kennedy/JBL without being a Pyro mark.


I like them both and have never been accused of being a Pyro sheep. But yet again I mark for Orton so that's probably why.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a Bubba T sheep


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth™: I've played football every day for 4 days running!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro's over abundant markiness for JBL and Kennedy has made me like them less.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I like JBL as a commentator, but not really as a wrestler. I find Kennedy entertaining on the mic but thats it. There we go I must be a half-Pyro mark, unless the TM bumps me up to an official Pyro mark


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Not everyone is a Pyro Sheep but you can point out most of them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Pyro's over abundant markiness for JBL and Kennedy has made me like them less.


And Finlay.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Well done, now you understand.


I thought you hated fads?



> true.


Some people like Legend are clearly dillusional, but naming people as sheep because they like the same guys is pathetic. It's stale as fuck. I'm quite sure 85% of the people who are named as "sheep" haven't a clue who Pyro even is, nor do they put that much stock in his insane bias.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> I guess the new twist in the storyline is that Chris' dad abused mom, so mom shot him, but Chris loved his mom so he wiped the fingerprints off the gun and put his own on so that he could take the rap and go to prison for six years.


SWERVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I thought you hated fads?
> 
> 
> 
> Some people like Legend are clearly dillusional, but naming people as sheep because they like the same guys is pathetic. It's stale as fuck. I'm quite sure 85% of the people who are named as "sheep" haven't a clue who Pyro even is.


I want to agree with you, but i'm afraid it'll make me a MrMonty sheep :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> I want to agree with you, but i'm afraid it'll make me a MrMonty sheep :$


Monty > Pyro


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I own 9 Iron Maiden CDs just so I can be like Pyro. I'm that desperate


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> SWERVE!!!!!!!


The holes in that storyline are ridiculous.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Monty > Pyro


Fuck you. ~_~


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Some people like *Legend *are clearly dillusional, but naming people as sheep because they like the same guys is pathetic. It's stale as fuck. I'm quite sure 85% of the people who are named as "sheep" haven't a clue who Pyro even is, nor do they put that much stock in his insane bias.


Does Pyro go for Spurs?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Off to watch United destroy contain Roma.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Fuck you. ~_~


Business has just picked up!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Fuck you. ~_~


<3


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Is there a new South Park tonight?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth: Off to watch United destroy contain Roma.


Truth - I hope United thrash them. Totti's arrogance just pisses the fuck out of me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

How ironic


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

~_~

.....~_~


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Rangers vs. Chelsea 28th July = Sweet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd mark out if Pyro decided to start a X-Pac fad and everyone was sporting X-Pac sigs and Legend was in the Gif thread 300 times a day requesting X-Pac gifs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't decide if Austin/HHH 3 Stages of Hell is ***** or not.


I can't find anything wrong in the match.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

So give it *****


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I can't decide if Austin/HHH 3 Stages of Hell is ***** or not.
> 
> 
> I can't find anything wrong in the match.


Why deny the five stars then?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'd mark out if Pyro decided to start a X-Pac fad and everyone was sporting X-Pac sigs and Legend was in the Gif thread 300 times a day requesting X-Pac gifs.


Will never happen.

And stop with the stupid fucking sheep comments. Honestly, let people like who they want without a bunch of bad jokes.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd mark out if Pyro decided to start a X-Pac fad and everyone was sporting X-Pac sigs and Legend was in the Gif thread 300 times a day requesting X-Pac gifs.


I just LOL'd so much looking at Legend's avy and sig in RVD thread 

He seems the only obvious one though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Will never happen.
> 
> And stop with the stupid fucking sheep comments. Honestly, let people like who they want without a bunch of bad jokes.


They are more observations than bad jokes really...


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've never made a bad joke in my life so he couldn't be possibly be referring to me.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I can't decide if Austin/HHH 3 Stages of Hell is ***** or not.


Too Long?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WCW said:


> I've never made a bad joke in my life so he couldn't be possibly be referring to me.


well duh...


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCw, did you get Paper Mario?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cal should just give every Austin match 5 stars automatically due to Austin being in it, then he doesn't have to decide what rating it is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^That's what I was talking about, I think my opinion is bias, so i don't know if it's 5 or not.



> Too Long?


No


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> WCw, did you get Paper Mario?


Not yet. I think I'm just going to rent it off Gamefly.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-Feel a bit sick right now


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Not yet. I think I'm just going to rent it off Gamefly.


It's so frustrating that there are no Wii games worth buying at this point. I'm getting dangerously close to dropping hundreds of dollars on an XBox.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^That's what I was talking about, I think my opinion is bias, so i don't know if it's 5 or not.


It probably isn't but it's very close. I haven't seen it since 2001 but I remember really liking it.

Whatever though, my bias gave JBL/Cena I quit 5 stars, so think what you want. :hb


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Fallin said:


> It's so frustrating that there are no Wii games worth buying at this point. I'm getting dangerously close to dropping hundreds of dollars on an XBox.


I feel that the 360 is the best console out today, well ATM.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> It's so frustrating that there are no Wii games worth buying at this point. I'm getting dangerously close to dropping hundreds of dollars on an XBox.


I've also got a 360 and it's worth the money but I've been playing the Wii more because I downloaded Ocarina of Time from the Virtual Console.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> I feel that the 360 is the best console out today, well ATM.


Yeah probably. I'm also going through a withdrawal from not having a baseball video game to play.
Edit - Yeah the VC is a good thing but I played Ocarina recently so it's not worth me buying again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It probably isn't but it's very close. I haven't seen it since 2001 but I remember really liking it.
> 
> Whatever though, my bias gave JBL/Cena I quit 5 stars, so think what you want. :hb


:lmao

HHH did out-preform Austin in this match though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I don't think Austin v HHH is *****, but I only rate one match ***** and most people consider that match shit. HHH v HBK HIAC.

I guess I'm just a sucker for table spots


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I don't know whether to save my money and get a PS3 or spend the money I already have on a 360. Theres no way I'm buying a Wii though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HHH's best match is easily WM XX.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A Wii Baseball game would rock so hard.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I have a PS3 and love it.

:$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> A Wii Baseball game would rock so hard.


It would be such a workout.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I want a PS3  Really I want an xbox 360 but then I would have to buy games from scratch 

Hello everyone, how are you all doing?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppvs/278521-no-way-out-2001-full-ppv.html

^If anybody wants to see the match. Awesome show overall though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yeah probably. I'm also going through a withdrawal from not having a baseball video game to play.
> Edit - Yeah the VC is a good thing but I played Ocarina recently so it's not worth me buying again.


It would be worth the money, it was for me at least. Gears of War, Saints Row, SDVR07 etc...makes it all good:agree:

Truth-Roderick Strong vs Bryan Danielson II is > Austin/HHH 3 Stages Of Hell.......


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Hi:sad:







> Truth-Roderick Strong vs Bryan Danielson II is > Austin/HHH 3 Stages Of Hell.......


:flip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RaS said:


> Truth: I have a PS3 and love it.
> 
> :$


I'm saving up to buy one. Gonna take about 6 or 7 more paychecks though and I get them every 2 weeks, so yeah.



> Hello everyone, how are you all doing?


Good..:hb


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Good..:hb




Did you like my Kennedy celebratory gift?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I want a PS3 but no games interest me at the moment, the 360 looks good but I would need to buy loads of new games.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm saving up to buy one. Gonna take about 6 or 7 more paychecks though and I get them every 2 weeks, so yeah.


Sweet. They are awesome. Resistance: Fall of Man is awesome online. :agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppvs/278521-no-way-out-2001-full-ppv.html
> 
> ^If anybody wants to see the match. Awesome show overall though.


Thanks. I'll rewatch it soon. :hb



> Did you like my Kennedy celebratory gift?


Yeah. 

I should've got you a gift back, but I wasn't sure what to write down.  :$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm most likely going to be taking out a loan soon and I may just ask for $1,000 more just so I can get an Xbox and a PS3....that would be such a jackass move on my part though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would never buy a PS3 over a 360 in a million years at this point.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :flip


:hb Danielson/Strong is a ***** match:agree:

Hello Ally


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I won't get an Xbox because basically any game I'd want are now all multi platform and I've always preferred the PS controllers to the Xbox ones..

Mostly I just play SVR anyways, so yeah..


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Danielson bores me


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I should've got you a gift back, but I wasn't sure what to write down.  :$


Well I wouldn't mind you should know  but don't worry about it. Its the thought of giving and celebrating 

truth: im expecting a snow day tomorrow 

edit: hello cody


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I won't get an Xbox because basically any game I'd want are now all multi platform and I've always preferred the PS controllers to the Xbox ones..
> 
> Mostly I just play SVR anyways, so yeah..


You'd pay 200 dollars for a better controller?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: I want a PS3  Really I want an xbox 360 but then I would have to buy games from scratch
> 
> Hello everyone, how are you all doing?


Hello Ally

Truth- Mortal Kombat armaggedon is a fun game:$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Xbox controllers have triggers which automatically make them awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Danielson bores me


:cuss: 

Truth-You sound like my brother


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Hello Ally
> 
> Truth- Mortal Kombat armaggedon is a fun game:$


Hello 

truth: I remember the old school MK game and I beat it on my sega gensis. Good old days  First game I ever beat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Well I wouldn't mind you should know  but don't worry about it. Its the thought of giving and celebrating
> 
> truth: im expecting a snow day tomorrow


Yeah, I know, but I usually return gifts. 



> You'd pay 200 dollars for a better controller?


Considering the fact that I find Xbox controllers uncomfortable, and considering I'll have whichever system I buy for about 5 years or so, taking in to account all the play time, yeah.

Thing is also if I buy a PS3 then I don't have to buy SVR 2007 again where as I would if I bought a 360. I could probably still get it and be cheaper but then my PS2 one would be useless and I never sell any games so it would just be laying there and I don't like that. :$


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hello
> 
> truth: I remember the old school MK game and I beat it on my sega gensis. Good old days  First game I ever beat


 I am the master at Mortal Kombat I beat every single one.
Well except Armaggedon just got it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> :cuss:
> 
> Truth-You sound like my brother


I like ROH, just not Danielson.

Delirious, Rave, Homicide >>>>> Danielson


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Danielson bores me


Danielson > Joe.

I've already conceded that I'm the only person alive who actually thinks that but so be it.

Truth - Danielson and Low Ki are the only guys that keep me interested in the indies. Low Ki sucks in TNA


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ I beat Street FIghter II on the Virtual Console the other day, M.Bison is cheap as hell.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, I know, but I usually return gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The PS3 controller is different from the PS2 one. You might want to try it out before you buy it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Paul Scholes sent off, Chelsea losing. My night is getting better and better


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Danielson > Joe.
> 
> I've already conceded that I'm the only person alive who actually thinks that but so be it.


I'm pretty sure a lot of people think that though.

Danielson may be the better technician but Joe is more high impact which will make a lot of people think he's more entertaining to watch.

Benoit and Finlay > both of them though.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Watching the "Unbreakable 3-Way" Styles/Daniels/Joe for the X title.

Truth #2 - There are some sick/twisted morons in the JR/Skittes and Foley/Make-A-Wish threads, wanting to see a Make-A-Wish kid put through a flaming table, making fun of JR's Palsy, etc.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I like ROH, just not Danielson.
> 
> Delirious, Rave, Homicide >>>>> Danielson


Put Nigel in that list also, come on he's english! Happy to see another Jimmy Rave fan though, that's nice:agree:

Truth-As far as Danielson > Joe, I love watching them both so its hard for me to choose:$ But Nigel > Joe/Danielson:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The PS3 controller is different from the PS2 one. You might want to try it out before you buy it.


I have, didn't see that much of a difference.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Joe sucks. Really don't enjoy his matches much.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Put Nigel in that list also, come on he's english! Happy to see another Jimmy Rave fan though, that's nice:agree:
> 
> Truth-As far as Danielson > Joe, I love watching them both so its hard for me to choose:$ But Nigel > Joe/Danielson:side:


Yeah McGuinness is a great wrestler.

Yeah Rave is great, one of my ROH favourites. Delirious is my favourite though, hes so entertaining. WWE should sign him and give him the exact same gimmick.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

The Masters starts tomorrow :hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joe > Randy Orton


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm pretty sure a lot of people think that though.
> 
> Danielson may be the better technician but Joe is more high impact which will make a lot of people think he's more entertaining to watch.
> 
> *Benoit and Finlay > both of them though.*


Dream Match:agree:

Truth-After what will posted, there really is some stupid people out there:no:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

On Already? Oh Fuck. Thought it started at 7 AM EST.

Bye everyone, football.

Truth - Orton > All


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Cotton Eye Joe > Samoa Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joe Swanson > all Joe's.



> Truth - Orton > All


I don't see it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> On Already? Oh Fuck. Thought it started at 7 AM EST.
> 
> Bye everyone, football.


Enjoy it I am 

Truth: Joe has become very stale to me at the moment, don't find him entertaining at all. Then again TNA sucks at the moment.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Gypsy Joe > Samoa Joe


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Only the L2 and R2 buttons are different.

I don't know how to describe them. :$


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Yeah McGuinness is a great wrestler.
> 
> Yeah Rave is great, one of my ROH favourites. Delirious is my favourite though, hes so entertaining. WWE should sign him and give him the exact same gimmick.


They should, personally I don't know how Keep It Fresh can say he isn't entertaining but that's another story....Keep the gimmick, exactly, kinda like with Punk and the whole Straightedge thing. I just hope Colt will be Colt Cabana in the WWE.

Nigel & Cide take top bill for my ROH Favs:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even watch TNA anymore so I have no idea what Joe's doing at the moment. Last I heard he was jobbing to Christian.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Only the L2 and R2 buttons are different.
> 
> I don't know how to describe them. :$


It doesn't have rumble either.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WCW said:


> Gypsy Joe > Samoa Joe


:ns


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Only the L2 and R2 buttons are different.
> 
> I don't know how to describe them. :$


L2 AND R2 TO THE EXTREME!!!!!1!1!11!!!

perhaps? :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't even watch TNA anymore so I have no idea what Joe's doing at the moment. Last I heard he was jobbing to Christian.


Joe is Angle's bitch now basically, helping him in a feud with Christian. Both teams were fighting over Tyson Tomko :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> It doesn't have rumble either.


Vibration?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Chelsea losing, Man Utd losing. I'm in dream land


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Joe is Angle's bitch now basically


I knew TNA was going to put one of WWE's top guys over their top guy a lot soon as they signed Angle.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

WCW said:


> It doesn't have rumble either.


Meh. Rumble doesn't really add anything for me.



Jerichoholic said:


> L2 AND R2 TO THE EXTREME!!!!!1!1!11!!!
> 
> perhaps? :$




They are sort of extended so you need to curl your fingers to press them sort of like a trigger.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Tomko may be getting a World Title shot soon :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Joe is Angle's bitch now basically, helping him in a feud with Christian. Both teams were fighting over Tyson Tomko :lmao


Yeah and he left ROH for that bullshit 

:evil:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Vibration?


Yes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Tomko may be getting a World Title shot soon :lmao


Not really worse than Batista being champ.

Thank God he's not right now though. 

Taker! Taker! Taker!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Not really worse than Batista being champ.
> 
> Thank God he's not right now though.


I just hope Tista doesn't regain the title any time soon :$


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Not really worse than Batista being champ.
> 
> Thank God he's not right now though.
> 
> Taker! Taker! Taker!


Mark out moment

Truth-Batista won't get the gold back, ever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I just hope Tista doesn't regain the title any time soon :$


Who knows. Vince was against giving him the title originally because he has heat with a lot of people backstage, and he had to be convinced to do it. 

Taker's not holding it long, and it's either Batista or Kennedy taking it from him at this point, but with Kennedy's MITB and Taker just regaining the title I think within a few months Kennedy is likely to cash it and Taker will chase him with the belt which re-ignites their fued from last year.

Truth ~ I don't care about vibrating controllers.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I can see Taker having a 2 month reign and then dropping the title to Kennedy. Then Kennedy will have a long feud with Taker before feuding with Batista and losing the title.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYvPIn56uLQ

So Awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Batista's last title reign was the least memorable reign on all time. I can't even think of anyone he defended it against besides Kennedy a few times.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

kid_khali said:


> he likes skittle cuz hes fat. thats all there is to it
> 
> no nothing is funny about jr bein fat.i wish hes skinnier maybe he wont lose his voice :flip:
> 
> im no doc tor but the fat around his face might be messed up his voice





piledriverpetey said:


> look at how big he is? I think hes hooked on them. Too many skittles is the reason half his face is dead probably.
> 
> you ppl make me sick. You stick up for some obese piece of trash, that doesn't even know you exist. He's an entertainer in the public eye. He is subject to bashings of his half dead face, palsy or not. SO I GOT 2 WORDS FOR YA:
> WHO CARES.
> ...


Truth - We need some kind of IQ test as part of registration on here. I can't believe people are this stupid.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I had Skittles today.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Batista's last title reign was the least memorable reign on all time. I can't even think of anyone he defended it against besides Kennedy a few times.


What about Bob Backlund in 1994.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> look at how big he is? I think hes hooked on them. *Too many skittles is the reason half his face is dead probably.*
> 
> *you ppl make me sick. You stick up for some obese piece of trash, that doesn't even know you exist.* He's an entertainer in the public eye. He is subject to bashings of his half dead face, palsy or not. SO I GOT 2 WORDS FOR YA:
> WHO CARES.


:lmao

Idiot :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> What about Bob Backlund in 1994.


Nah his was better.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel beating Backlund for the title at a HOUSE SHOW makes it better

Edit - Can somebody make me a gif of that?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Diesel beating Backlund for the title at a HOUSE SHOW makes it better
> 
> Edit - Can somebody make me a gif of that?


The clique must have all threatened to go to WCW or something to get that to happen.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Truth - Going Offline


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The clique must have all threatened to go to WCW or something to get that to happen.


:lmao

What was the real reasoning behind that?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Becaus Backlund is a joke.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> What was the real reasoning behind that?


I have no idea. Backlund was over as a heel at that point and he was still putting on good matches.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Why do you hate Christian so much WCW?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That match was so short, Nash didn't have time to fix his hair.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I don't think you should've dropped the 4Life off your name WCW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Why do you hate Christian so much WCW?


He's only a decent wrestler who shouldn't have ever seen beyond the mid card and he's overrated as hell on the mic. He doesn't deserve the title reign he's getting right now because he didn't prove jack shit with his first reign and Joe could be holding the belt right now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I don't think you should've dropped the 4Life off your name WCW.


I like it more. It's easy as hell to type plus it's a damn good name for a wrestling forum.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Lyfe > WCW4Life > WCW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW4Lyfe > WCW4Life > WCW


Caligula > CaLigula > Killa CaLi


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Scott Hall was really awesome back in like 1993 and 1994. I was watching some of his old matches and I forgot just how good he was.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Scott Hall was really awesome back in like 1993 and 1994. I was watching some of his old matches and I forgot just how good he was.


He could have done great things if he didn't become a lazy alcoholic.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> *Caligula* > *CaLigula* > Killa CaLi


I was never either of those


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I was never either of those


Gotcha. They're still better then Killa CaLi.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:ns


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> Edit - Can somebody make me a gif of that?


Take your pick:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What DVD is that from Will?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There were 29,000 people in MSG that night.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmaoI love it

It's from the History of The WWE Championship set.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Shoot interviews would be appreciated.

I have a long car journey and I would like some audio interviews to put on my iPods.

WWF guys if possible.

If anyone has any of these kicking about their PC I would appreciate a PM.

:$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RaS, try this:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/home-videos/303912-tons-shoot-interviews-120-them.html


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCW said:


> What DVD is that from Will?


The History of the WWE Championship set, it has a video timeline bonus that shows the finish to every WWE Championship match that resulted in a title change.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The History of the WWE Championship set, it has a video timeline bonus that shows the finish to every WWE Championship match that resulted in a title change.


I watched it 2 days ago.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Derek. Eternal love.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RaS said:


> Thanks Derek. Eternal love.


See if they work first. I tried downloading one and it didn't work.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Scott Hall had the most out of place Japanese pop song as his theme in NJPW. :lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> See if they work first. I tried downloading one and it didn't work.


This HBK one is at 34% so I hope it works.

Thanks for finding it for me anyway. <3


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Scott Hall had the most out of place Japanese pop song as his theme in NJPW. :lmao


:hb


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im online, Hello People


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1i3fq_nwo-promo-after-uncensored-97-17397

This exact same promo was cut on every Nitro for 2 years straight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1i3fq_nwo-promo-after-uncensored-97-17397
> 
> This exact same promo was cut on every Nitro for 2 years straight.


Sweeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/nWo/video/x1a4ru_nwo-four-horsemen-parody

This was greatness.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1i3fq_nwo-promo-after-uncensored-97-17397
> 
> This exact same promo was cut on every Nitro for 2 years straight.


That theme music is godly.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/nWo/video/x1a4ru_nwo-four-horsemen-parody
> 
> This was greatness.


Arn was mad at Bischoff for years after that.

Arn didn't even know it was gonna happen. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> Arn was mad at Bischoff for years after that.
> 
> Arn didn't even know it was gonna happen. :lmao


Flair had to be held back because he wanted to kill them. Nash's impression of Arn is hilarious.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Fingerpoke of Doom is on Youtube now. i saw it the other day.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The Fingerpoke of Doom is on Youtube now. i saw it the other day.


I'm watching it now.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

WCW said:


> Flair had to be held back because he wanted to kill them. Nash's impression of Arn is hilarious.


:agree:

Truth: The full Anderson family was mad at WCW for that promo. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

............HEY YO!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

anyone got any gifs of the nWo? 

thanks for the vids WCW bought back some memories


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Its crazy to see how much Bischoff wanted to kill and bury The Horsemen. He really hated them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nash made a few references to Carpentry that had me puzzled.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Its crazy to see how much Bischoff wanted to kill and bury The Horsemen. He really hated them.


Doesn't surprise me. Bischoff was an asshole of the highest caliber.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bagwell could have at least tried to imitate Henning's voice.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I paid 50 bucks for that season of Nitro. But in my mind it was well worth it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Heenan was pissed about it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder who was easier to work with. Bischoff or Russo.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

rofl.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Russo


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Russo


You won't have any trouble with Russo he'll just swerve you behind your back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Russo


Yea. Reports said he wouldn't think twice about jumping in somebody's face. (Besides him being hot tempered)


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Somebody should definately post that pic of me with the crack pipe or whatever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Somebody should definately post that pic of me with the crack pipe or whatever.


Go look in your rant on Anti-Smarkism. I'm sure it's in there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I've arrived


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- I've arrived


Truth - You need to take a look at this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jE7n5ZkerU

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - You need to take a look at this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jE7n5ZkerU
> 
> :lmao


:lmao

If I find that episode on my DVD's Im making gifs of it :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Transferring Armageddon '06 on to my PSP.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Transferring Armageddon '06 on to my PSP.


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3886119-post110.html

:lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought Wrestlemania was a good show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3886119-post110.html
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That kinda stuff isn't called for outside of rants.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: England need 16 runs to win from 7 balls in Cricket


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

True.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I need Deuce and Dominos theme


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That kinda stuff isn't called for outside of rants.


Report that post. :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Glad somebody finally stood up to you besides me. That is all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ah, shit. Here we go...


WCW said:


> Report that post. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Report that post. :lmao


I did.


I don't know why I put Armageddon on my PSP. The event isn't impressive at all.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Glad somebody finally stood up to you besides me. That is all.


Truth - I know, everyone else is scared and likes to suck up to this fool. Go ahead report the post, I don't give a fuck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would lol so hard if he got banned for that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's not going to get banned for that, sorry to disappoint some of you.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> He's not going to get banned for that, sorry to disappoint some of you.


Truth - I'm not liked by 3 people on the forum, whoooo. I'm actually getting some hate up in here.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Headache. 

EDIT - I wish everyone could just get along without bitching.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What is there not to like about Cal?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I feel like pulling a JAX.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Me is confused


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I know, everyone else is scared and likes to suck up to this fool. Go ahead report the post, I don't give a fuck.


I shall give the hate on Cali torch to Derek for now. *Hands Derek the troch*


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

WCW said:


> What is there not to like about Cal?


Truth - Is there anything about Cali that is likeable? That's the real question.

Oh that's right, his posts consist of  and :hb:

That has to be it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I'm not liked by 3 people on the forum, whoooo. I'm actually getting some hate up in here.


Sorry to break it to you, but I don't hate you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't want a torch.


Derek_2k4 said:


> I feel like pulling a JAX.


Isn't that where you talk to yourself?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Booo, Derek can't get banned


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Go Derek!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Is there anything about Cali that is likeable? That's the real question.
> 
> Oh that's right, his posts consist of  and :hb:
> 
> That has to be it.


He's entertaining.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

WCW said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but I don't hate you.


Truth - That's why you were saying you would laugh at me if I got banned. Sure you don't hate me.

Edit- Entertaining to very few, annoying to most.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Isn't that where you talk to yourself?


Yeah. It looked like fun so I thought I'd try it out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^:no: Dont be like jax and "NastyNas".

CaL is cool.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - That's why you were saying you would laugh at me if I got banned. Sure you don't hate me.
> 
> Edit- Entertaining to very few, annoying to most.


I would laugh at anyone that got banned like that. I have nothing against you. I've always liked you.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I don't hate anyone on these forums. I find it hard to get too pissed off at people I don't even know and who stay miles away.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody got a link to MVP's theme?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Cal should not be here. There has been 45,000 times that he was supposed to get perma banned the next time he got banned and what do you know. He is still here.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ok, I'll knock it off.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I don't hate anyone on these forums. I find it hard to get too pissed off at people I don't even know and who stay miles away.


:agree: Thats how I feel too


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

WCW said:


> I would laugh at anyone that got banned like that. I have nothing against you. I've always liked you.


Truth - That's good to know, cause I like you too. I'll just drop all this bullshit with Cali now and get on with regular posting again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Flame war over? Shit ain't going down?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Cal should not be here. There has been 45,000 times that he was supposed to get perma banned the next time he got banned and what do you know. He is still here.


And the pot said to the kettle, black.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Go on MSN Holt:lmao


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Flame war over? Shit ain't going down?


Truth - Yeah, it's over. I'm not going to waste my time with him.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Playing Smackdown vs RAW on my PSP


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Cal should not be here. There has been 45,000 times that he was supposed to get perma banned the next time he got banned and what do you know. He is still here.


lmao Couldn't you say the same thing about yourself?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> And the pot said to the kettle, black.


:agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> And the pot said to the kettle, black.


I was about to say that.

Glad to see you drop it Derek. No need for e-beef. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- jimmy Wang Yangs theme = Ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- jimmy Wang Yangs theme = Ratings


I'm gonna have to punch someone tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm gonna have to punch someone tonight.



YEEEEEEE-HAWWWW


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jimmy Wang Yang is the child of Michael Hayes and Mr. Fuji.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Sick


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wait a minute. Nothing is going down? Ah lame.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm bamboozled


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Wait a minute. Nothing is going down? Ah lame.


You could always post another pic of somebody slitting their wrist.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Wait a minute. Nothing is going down? Ah lame.


There is such a thing as talking out your differences rather then cursing everybody out and blaming them for getting pissed at you.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You could always post another pic of somebody slitting their wrist.


And get himself banned again


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Cal should not be here. There has been 45,000 times that he was supposed to get perma banned the next time he got banned and what do you know. He is still here.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> There is such a thing as talking out your differences rather then cursing everybody out and blaming them for getting pissed at you.


Wait what? There is?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You could always post another pic of somebody slitting their wrist.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I got a great pic but it's offensive in like 6 different ways.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder if The Hardy Boyz reality show has Jeff on PCP.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Eminem says "So you can suck my dick if you don't like my shit Cause I was high when I wrote this so suck my dick "


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New usertitle.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Michael Hayes did not have a love child with Mr Fuji. If he did, Monty Hayes is going to have to book himself with a new gimmick...if that's possible...


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> New usertitle.


Me too.

:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Eminem says "So you can suck my dick if you don't like my shit Cause I was high when I wrote this so suck my dick "


That's what Eminem says. You're not high right now so those aren't your comments.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If The Vampire had Gangrel's entrance then I might consider liking him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/333311-ecw-ons-3-poster.html#post3886476


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's what Eminem says. You're not high right now so those aren't your comments.


You are good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/333311-ecw-ons-3-poster.html#post3886476


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> If The Vampire had Gangrel's entrance then I might consider liking him.


And Blood Baths


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/333311-ecw-ons-3-poster.html#post3886476


About. Damn. Time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THAT IS THE GREATEST POSTER OF ALL TIME~!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmaoI might buy it now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/333311-ecw-ons-3-poster.html#post3886476


They should turn that into a real poster you can hang on your wall that has a little button on it so that when you press it you'll hear classic phrases such as "You're a bastard!" and "NO!".


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They should turn that into a real poster you can hang on your wall that has a little button on it so that when you press it you'll hear classic phrases such as "You're a bastard!" and "NO!".


:lmao I would buy it


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ashley is a man.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They should turn that into a real poster you can hang on your wall that has a little button on it so that when you press it you'll hear classic phrases such as "You're a bastard!" and "NO!".


That would outsell everything in the WWE shopzone....combined. Although the power might be too much for any neighborhood to contain.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I love how Lashley is ECW champ but he hasn't had a damn thing to do with ECW in like 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That would outsell everything in the WWE shopzone....combined. Although the power might be too much for any neighborhood to contain.


Absolutely.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Ashley is a man.


Come up with a new joke .That ones been used for about 3 months now. Get creative


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Matt Hardy is on Smackdown and he has a Raw belt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They should turn that into a real poster you can hang on your wall that has a little button on it so that when you press it you'll hear classic phrases such as "You're a bastard!" and "NO!".


"Son of a bitch":lmao

I wish WWE would of kept ONS at the ballroom instead of moving it away from "ECW crowds". 

Just imagine what would happen to Lashley. I'd have Lashley cut a promo against the crowd. Comedy at its finest.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> That would outsell everything in the WWE shopzone....combined. Although *the power might be too much for any neighborhood to contain.*


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> "Son of a bitch":lmao
> 
> I wish WWE would of kept ONS at the ballroom instead of moving it away from "ECW crowds".
> 
> Just imagine what would happen to Lashley. I'd have Lashley cut a promo against the crowd. Comedy at its finest.


*crowd boos him*

"Well I think you're all bastards!"


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm out!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

THE NEW RVDTITO VIDEO IS UPLOADING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Absolutely.


You need to start working for WWE to create merchandice. First the Khali foam hand, and now this, your a creative genius


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> Come up with a new joke .That ones been used for about 3 months now. Get creative


Damn, he officially killed it. I'll fine something new in a week.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Lashley went into the Ballroom, they would boo him but by the end of the night he'd be getting a standing ovation.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

They had to move the show because they knew that....THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!!!!! would lead to the collapse of the whole ballroom.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> THE NEW RVDTITO VIDEO IS UPLOADING!!!!!!!!!


!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> You need to start working for WWE to create merchandice. First the Khali foam hand, and now this, your a creative genius


I should, shouldn't I?

Hell, while I'm at it, I could introduce RVD Bongs, Randy Orton injection needles, and HBK Bibles.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> THE NEW RVDTITO VIDEO IS UPLOADING!!!!!!!!!


I can't get it to play on Youtube.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If Lashley went into the Ballroom, they would boo him but by the end of the night he'd be getting a standing ovation.


They'd also be chanting "He's hardcore!! He's hardcore!!! He's hardcore!!!"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I should, shouldn't I?
> 
> Hell, while I'm at it, I could introduce RVD Bongs, Randy Orton injection needles, and HBK Bibles.


:lmao

A video how to dance like Jeff Hardy does when he comes out?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I should, shouldn't I?
> 
> Hell, while I'm at it, I could introduce RVD Bongs, Randy Orton injection needles, and *HBK Bibles*.


If Jesus walked down this road, stared Judas eye to eye like a man, Judas would say "Son of God, I screwed you once, and I'll screw you again".

Ratings.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *crowd boos him*
> 
> "Well I think you're all bastards!"


"I will break you all in half".


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> A video how to dance like Jeff Hardy does when he comes out?


BRIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLIIIIIIANT!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> A video how to dance like Jeff Hardy does when he comes out?


that's retarded :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> that's retarded :side:


Retarded enough to make plenty of cash.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I can't get it to play on Youtube.


Cause it's still uploading. It should be up in an hour or so.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cause it's still uploading. It should be up in an hour or so.


Oh that's lame, I'll be in bed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That reminds me, I could market RVDTITO brand bunk-beds.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Retarded enough to make plenty of cash.


I think we should sign up for some kind of job in the merchandice creative team


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Colbert in an hour, and 15.

Until then, I think I'm going to start GOW2 now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That ECW match was OFF THA HOOK~! Too bad it wasn't on WM.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I think we should sign up for some kind of job in the merchandice creative team


:agree:

I've got hundreds of ideas. Can you imagine how awesome the attitude era could have been if they had capitalized on the popularity for marketing ideas?

The Scott Hall toothpicks alone could have saved WCW.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Retarded enough to make plenty of cash.


.....Vince McMahon?




Diesel said:


> Truth - Colbert in an hour, and 15.
> 
> Until then, I think I'm going to start GOW2 now.


your not going to stop once you start


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Just put in July 1st,2002 edition of Raw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :agree:
> 
> I've got hundreds of ideas. Can you imagine how awesome the attitude era could have been if they had capitalized on the popularity for marketing ideas?
> 
> The Scott Hall toothpicks alone could have saved WCW.


Shit, Im gonna be broke if all the stuff comes out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Matt Striker only appeared once in that entire match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm pretty sure Matt Striker only appeared once in that entire match.


Yeah, and it was getting tossed over the rope by Sabu.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That ECW match was OFF THA HOOK~! Too bad it wasn't on WM.


Told you.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am a chicken. I told a certain somebody I was gonna make a rant on a certain somebody else but I don't want to.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm pretty sure Matt Striker only appeared once in that entire match.


He was making sure the socks didn't fall out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-*I am a chicken.* I told a certain somebody I was gonna make a rant on a certain somebody else but I don't want to.


This really isn't news to us.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I am a chicken. I told a certain somebody I was gonna make a rant on a certain somebody else but I don't want to.


Do it. We all love rants on other users.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> This really isn't news to us.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Wicked, this game has the same fighting controls as the first one.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He was making sure the socks didn't fall out.


Matt Striker brand crotch stuffing socks!

BRIIIIIIILLLLLIIIIIIIIIANT!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My uTorrent is fucking up so if I want to watch WM I have to download an 80 thousand part rapidshare file. :cuss:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

new look


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


:topic:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> new look


That looks horrible:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> My uTorrent is fucking up so if I want to watch WM I have to download an 80 thousand part rapidshare file.


Bit Tornado > all


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Matt Striker brand crotch stuffing socks!
> 
> BRIIIIIIILLLLLIIIIIIIIIANT!


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That looks horrible:lmao


awesome


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

new usertitle.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Bit Tornado > all


I think it's my internet connection not my client but I'll try it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I like my usertitle. You know?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bittornado works!

:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Bittornado works!
> 
> :hb


Told you:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Told you:hb


If you're a member of PWtorrents the Horsemen DVD is already available for download there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> My uTorrent is fucking up so if I want to watch WM I have to download an 80 thousand part rapidshare file. :cuss:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3873500-post14.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If you're a member of PWtorrents the Horsemen DVD is already available for download there.


I'm just gonna wait:$


How'd they get it already?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I think I might be a little over exhausted. I intended to post "Rants on other users are fun", but when I went to click "Submit Reply" I realised I was about to start a rant entitled "Rants on other users are fun".

Which would be a pathetic rant.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1IbsYY6ogY

Absolutely.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I'm not a very creative guy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I'm not a very creative guy.


Make a rant about the Japanese media.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I was thinking about changing to a Brock Lesnar sig but I decided against that as well.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cal, did you catch Colbert last night?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This Torrent is going so freakin fast. WF should really have a Torrent section to keep up with the times.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Wrestlemania 23 was worse than EVERY TNA PPV in the past few years.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1IbsYY6ogY
> 
> Absolutely.


I had to wait entirely too long to hear an "absolutely". Someone tipped him off.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Cal, did you catch Colbert last night?


It was a repeat.


:sad: 



> Truth: Wrestlemania 23 was worse than EVERY TNA PPV in the past few years.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There will never be another good WM in the eyes of the IWC.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> I had to wait entirely too long to hear an "absolutely". Someone tipped him off.


I know, he only said it like once in that video. I think he lurks this forum.

Truth: There are 3-4 great WWE matches a year while there are 6 great TNA matches every PPV.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MITB was a lot better the second time I watched it.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Wrestlemania 23 = great ppv


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder if these guys have ever seen a Dusty Rhodes match in their lives because he was A LOT like John Cena.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I know, he only said it like once in that video. I think he lurks this forum.
> 
> Truth: There are 3-4 great WWE matches a year while there are 6 great TNA matches every PPV.


I concur wholeheartedly. And I dont see any contradiction whatsoever in slagging Batista because he doesn't deserve the belt, then slagging booking Taker over him because he's old, then slagging Cena over HBK because he's young, then saying Kennedy needs a push, then slagging him winning MITB.

Edit: In ring, Cena is better than Dusty was.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Made a rant


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Why did P1 make a rant about Holt?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Edit: In ring, Cena is better than Dusty was.


They were both bad/decent wrestlers but charismatic as hell, that's where I get the connection.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why did P1 make a rant about Holt?


He's enemy #1 in the WWE section.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Here 



Click this, or die.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Holt needs to stop closing threads and leaving arrogant reasons to why he did it.


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> They were both bad/decent wrestlers but charismatic as hell, that's where I get the connection.


I agree. Despite what people who has never actually watched wrestling from the 70's/80's might like to think, it was by no means "all about the wrestling".


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I think I'm going to go for a Little Bastard theme


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I agree. Despite what people who has never actually watched wrestling from the 70's/80's might like to think, it was by no means "all about the wrestling".


A lot of it was, to be honest, boring as fuck compared to what he have today.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> He's enemy #1 in the WWE section.


Yeah, TNA section doesn't bring the hate


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I think I'm going to go for a Little Bastard theme


How caucasian of you :side:



> A lot of it was, to be honest, boring as fuck compared to what he have today.


It certainly had more of an emphasis on the wrestling, but it's not at all accurate when people say it wasn't sports entertainment.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Jericho, *Tonight* on CBS at 8/7 CT! (45 minutes)

Don't miss it!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Where do you guys get Holt out of that rant?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Where do you guys get Holt out of that rant?


Because every rant as of late seems to be about Holt and he didn't name names so I put them together. Plus I just love having fun with Holt


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Where do you guys get Holt out of that rant?


They're joking.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, TNA section doesn't bring the hate


Its coming. Just be patient


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Weird...:argh:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

He could've atleast mentioned a name, like the title promised.

Wait. That could've been part of his plan all along... :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Sami often reminds me of Jax. With smileys.

Truth: I have never seen Jericho


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe he forgot to change the rant title which was suppose to be directed toward a certain member...


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Sami often reminds me of JAx.


:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Maybe he forgot to change the rant title which was suppose to be directed toward a certain member...


....swerve?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I hope John has listened to that song finally :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I believe he was ranting on himself...unless that's so painfully obvious that no-one has bothered to point it out. In which case, never mind me...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

...Shit. Knew I forgot something. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> ....swerve?


Its possible.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> ...Shit. Knew I forgot something. :$


you still got it?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> How caucasian of you :side:
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly had more of an emphasis on the wrestling, but it's not at all accurate when people say it wasn't sports entertainment.


I'm only 25% white thank you very much


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Ric Flair makes a suplex more exciting then Jeff Hardy leg dropping a ladder.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, I do Brian.



MrMonty said:


> I believe he was ranting on himself...unless that's so painfully obvious that no-one has bothered to point it out. In which case, never mind me...


I was thinking that, but that's pretty lame to do. Pretty really lame, actually.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> you still got it?














> I'm only 25% white thank you very much












I was 25% accurate.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

About to watch the Red Sox game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I was 25% accurate.


Nice smileys


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I was 25% accurate.


Then I 25% agree with you

I'm about to request a little bastard banner


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Truth- Ric Flair makes a suplex more exciting then Jeff Hardy leg dropping a ladder.


Nah, Jeff Hardy has wrestled in front of 10 people before.

Truth: I love how rvdtito touts TNA selling 5600!!!!!!!!! tickets as a big deal when WM sold over 80,000


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watching Colbert. It's a repeat, but a good repeat, so all is well.



> Then why are you undressing me with your eyes now?


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I found out the problem.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth: I love how rvdtito touts TNA selling 5600!!!!!!!!! tickets as a big deal when WM sold over 80,000


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, Jeff Hardy has wrestled in front of 10 people before.
> 
> Truth: I love how rvdtito touts TNA selling 5600!!!!!!!!! tickets as a big deal when WM sold over 80,000


Isn't that a huge arena? I bet they start giving tickets away and the arena looks full.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They said to push Nitro, they have officially made themselves look like bigger morons.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have seen all but one of Jeff Hardy's ladder matches.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Ric Flair makes a suplex more exciting then Jeff Hardy leg dropping a ladder.


As much as I dislike Hardy, there's no denying the awesomeness of his ladder match spots.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I can't stop listening to Deuce and Dominos theme :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> As much as I dislike Hardy, there's no denying the awesomeness of his ladder match spots.


Not after you've seen them 500,000,000 times.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Truth: I catch myself just staring at Role Model's sig sometimes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> They said to push Nitro, they have officially made themselves look like bigger morons.


I like Nitro.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hardyz ladder spots are better than anything else in wrestling. :side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Not after you've seen them 500,000,000 times.


I disagree, I will never get tired of seeing them. It's not like a Ric Flair suplex is a rarity either.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I like Nitro.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Hardyz ladder spots are better than anything else in wrestling. :side:


Truth- WWE.com said that Jeff Hardy's Swanton off the ladder at Mania 16 was voted BEST MANIA MOMENT OF ALL TIME.

:no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- WWE.com said that Jeff Hardy's Swanton off the ladder at Mania 16 was voted BEST MANIA MOMENT OF ALL TIME.
> 
> :no:


Wow :no:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Exactly my point. ^^^

Hardyz ladder spots > anything and everything else in wrestling.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It beat out Micheals winning at Mania XII, Benoit and Eddie, and Hulk slamming Andre.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- WWE.com said that Jeff Hardy's Swanton off the ladder at Mania 16 was voted BEST MANIA MOMENT OF ALL TIME.
> 
> :no:


LOL.

Seriously?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It beat out Micheals winning at Mania XII, Benoit and Eddie, and Hulk slamming Andre.


Thats bullshit :no:. I kept voting for Benoit/Eddie


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Exactly my point. ^^^
> 
> Hardyz ladder spots > anything and everything else in wrestling.




John Cena no selling > Hardys ladder spots.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hardy hand signals > Hardy ladder spots.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> LOL.
> 
> Seriously?


Seriously. It pissed me the hell off when I read that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn Ashley looks more manly than EVER in that gif. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Who's NCK?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :lmao


:ns


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NCK=Nickster


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> NCK=Nickster


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I thought Tyson hitting HBK was pretty cool.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> NCK=Nickster


 
oh :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Damn Ashley looks more manly than EVER in that gif. :$


I dont think she does but hell its your opinion.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I still like the shot of Austin in the Sharpshooter screaming in pain with the blood pooring down his face. Also the Rock /Hogan staredown was a great moment.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Seriously. It pissed me the hell off when I read that.


Thats just embarrassing. Hell Mr Ass v Butterbean was a better mania moment.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Thats just embarrassing. Hell Mr Ass v Butterbean was a better mania moment.


That was Bart Gunn not Billy Gunn. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> I dont think she does but hell its your opinion.


His jaw and the whole head just looks mega man like.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Thats just embarrassing. Hell Mr Ass v Butterbean was a better mania moment.


:lmao Wasnt it Bart Gunn?

Watched the begging of S.List today. You were right Dave, there were a few funny parts. Great movie so far


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Bart Gunn faced Butterbean. Billy Gunn faced Al Snow and Hardcore Holly in a hardcore title match.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I though t Rock/Austin from 19 was cool moment. Just the way Rock gave him 4 rock bottoms and finally won.

Ive always wondered what Rock said to Austin after the match. It was ovious that he was saying something to him.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

3 Rock Bottoms...

He told Austin thank you and that he loved him etc etc


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That was Bart Gunn not Billy Gunn. :lmao


Even without the Ass factor, it was a better moment. I knew it was a Gunn.

Truth: This pic still gives me a chuckle


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> I though t Rock/Austin from 19 was cool moment. Just the way Rock gave him 4 rock bottoms and finally won.
> 
> Ive always wondered what Rock said to Austin after the match. It was ovious that he was saying something to him.


He said "I love you" because he knew it was Austin's last match. If you have the WM 20 DVD there's a whole documentary about that match and it's AWESOME.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Even without the Ass factor, it was a better moment. I knew it was a Gunn.
> 
> Truth: This pic still gives me a chuckle


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Ive always wondered what Rock said to Austin after the match. It was ovious that he was saying something to him.


On the Wrestlemania XX DVD, there's an extra called "The Mania of Wrestlemania", it's a short documentary of what happend behind the scenes at Mania XIX.

The Rock thanked Austin and told him that he loved him. Austin said he loved him too. 


EDIT- beaten to it. :cuss:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> On the Wrestlemania XX DVD, there's an extra called "The Mania of Wrestlemania", it's a short documentary of what happend behind the scenes at Mania XIX.
> 
> The Rock thanked Austin and told him that he loved him. Austin said he loved him too.
> 
> ...


:flip :flip :flip :flip


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I love that Documentary.


That might be my favorite WM moment.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

New World Order on July 1,2002=Shawn Michaels, Kevin Nash, Big Show, and X-Pac.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> New World Order on July 1,2002=Shawn Michaels, Kevin Nash, Big Show, and X-Pac.


It was better when they had Booker in it. :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I always love the extras they put onto the WM DVDs. They're always awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Listening to Jimmy Wang Yangs theme


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - If you watch the part where Micheals kicks Big Show out of the nWo, you see Big Show lean down to get kicked.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Actually it was Nash pulling Show into the SCM via a handshake and he wasnt kicked out of the group they were just showing some tough love.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

P1=nWo historian.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Even without the Ass factor, it was a better moment. I knew it was a Gunn.
> 
> Truth: This pic still gives me a chuckle


I love that sig. I really do.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I always love the extras they put onto the WM DVDs. They're always awesome.


Not WM 15:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

EGame said:


> I love that sig. I really do.


Originally posted by WHO???

Welcome back


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

My internet connection keeps F*ckin up

does anyone know a website that gives a detailed Smackdown recap


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> My internet connection keeps F*ckin up
> 
> does anyone know a website that gives a detailed Smackdown recap


try www.changeyourstupidsig.com/org/net/


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Not WM 15:lmao


Well, I only have from 19-22 on DVD, sooo...



All the extras on those DVDs are good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Originally posted by WHO???
> 
> Welcome back


Thanks Dave 

It feels good to have my old username back.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Well, I only have from 19-22 on DVD, sooo...
> 
> 
> 
> All the extras on those DVDs are good.


I only got 20-22 :$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm looking forward to this Horsemen dvd even though it seems everyone is shitting on it a week before it's been released.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> I'm looking forward to this Horsemen dvd even though it seems everyone is shitting on it a week before it's been released.


Why is everyone shitting on it?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> try www.changeyourstupidsig.com/org/net/


....nah


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - This match better be a extra on the Wrestlemania 23 DVD.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - This match better be a extra on the Wrestlemania 23 DVD.


That match was amazing it would of been ***** if Khali was in it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope so. God damn I loved that match.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

EGame said:


> Thanks Dave
> 
> It feels good to have my old username back.


I might just mark out if DG goes to DGame. 

Truth: Your gif makes me think of Sharon Stone, which makes me think of sexually promiscuous female films, which makes me think of Body of Evidence, which makes me want to say

Truth: Madge used to be hot


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Why is everyone shitting on it?


Because the match list of it looks like it was picked by a 10 year old who just learned about the Horseman in an issue of PWI.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Why is everyone shitting on it?


Beats me, I guess some people don't like the match selection.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Because the match list of it looks like it was picked by a 10 year old who just learned about the Horseman in an issue of PWI.


That sucks.

What happened to the asterisk you said you were going to put in your sig? THE PANDA BEARS WILL SUE YOUR ASS!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> That match was amazing it would of been ***** if Khali was in it


No doubt :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That sucks.
> 
> What happened to the asterisk you said you were going to put in your sig? THE *PANDA BEARS WILL SUE YOUR ASS*!


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, at least they'll have awful Lawyers. They can only pay with Bamboo, and that isn't worth anything outside of Panda City.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That sucks.
> 
> What happened to the asterisk you said you were going to put in your sig? THE PANDA BEARS WILL SUE YOUR ASS!


I figured if we can post thousands of videos no problem a picture won't do any harm.

Now, if it were Coliseum Video and not WWF I'd be scared. They don't fuck around.

*Truth:* I Love New York.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Now, if it were Coliseum Video and not WWF I'd be scared. They don't fuck around.


True dat.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> No doubt :agree:


RATINGS!!!!!!!


I would change this look but I don't know what to change it too


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I might just mark out if DG goes to *DGame*.
> 
> Truth: Your gif makes me think of Sharon Stone, which makes me think of sexually promiscuous female films, which makes me think of Body of Evidence, which makes me want to say
> 
> Truth: Madge used to be hot


If he did, then I would have to destroy him. 

Truth: I never found Sharon Stone to be very attractive, Stacy on the other hand...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Royce Gracie is going to wipe the mat with that former NFL bum at the event Lesnar makes his debut at.

*Truth:* EliteXC is retarded to run at a 90,000 seat stadium. They'll be lucky to fill 1/3 of it, really lucky.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Coliseum Video was the same thing as WWE videos.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess it's unnecessary


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Royce Gracie is going to wipe the mat with that former NFL bum at the event Lesnar makes his debut at.
> 
> *Truth:* EliteXC is retarded to run at a 90,000 seat stadium. They'll be lucky to fill 1/3 of it, really lucky.


Yeah, I heard about that Gracie fight. He'll more than likely win. Well, I'd love to see him win, anyway. It'll be interesting to see how Brocky does, too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.... that was unnecessary.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, I heard about that Gracie fight. He'll more than likely win. Well, I'd love to see him win, anyway. It'll be interesting to see how Brocky does, too.


I've seen a few vids of the dude Brock is fighting and he seems pretty sloppy. I mean it might be intense just because than Choi Hong-man guy is a lot bigger than him.

But how big of a draw is a Korean guy nobody ever heard of and a wrestler who hasn't been on US TV in like 3 years going to be?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Making a cameo.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

When are they fighting and is it going to be televised?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> When are they fighting and is it going to be televised?


May 19th

First 3 fights are free on Showtime. The rest of the event (up to 6-fights) is going to be on PPV.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Making a cameo.


do you still make salad?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I've seen a few vids of the dude Brock is fighting and he seems pretty sloppy. I mean it might be intense just because than Choi Hong-man guy is a lot bigger than him.
> 
> But how big of a draw is a Korean guy nobody ever heard of and a wrestler who hasn't been on US TV in like 3 years going to be?


Well, wrestling fans have been following Lesnar's inevitable MMA debut for awhile, so I imagine a few people atleast will be interested to see how he finally does, after all this hype over him. I know I'll be downloading the bout. 

I'd love to see him get knocked out in the first round. Pretty unlikely, but that'd be great. :lmao

Truth - Watching King Of The Hill.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm officially giving Austin/HHH 3 Stages Of Hell *****


Rejoice.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

MY FUCKIN HEAD ACHE WONT GO AWAY. :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm officially giving Austin/HHH 3 Stages Of Hell *****
> 
> 
> Rejoice.


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> MY FUCKIN HEAD ACHE WONT GO AWAY. :cuss: :cuss:


Take some medicine for it lady.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

OH PLEASE

Austin/HHH 3 Stages of Hell is clearly ****3/4 at BEST.


n00b


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> OH PLEASE
> 
> Austin/HHH 3 Stages of Hell is clearly ****3/4 at BEST.
> 
> ...


What was wrong in the match to bump it down a 1/4* ?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Looking at that Ashely GIF made it worse.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Good Lord, that ECW main event was a whole lot of fun. That would have stolen the show at WM.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I love the new WWE CD


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What was wrong in the match to bump it down a 1/4* ?


idk i was being sarcastic because ratings matches is a lame concept :hb


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WEARING WOLF T-SHIRTS IS SOMETHING WE DO 
FUCKING BITCHES IS SOMETHING WE LIVE


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm looking forward to watching ECW on Friday now, after hearing all this praise of the main event.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Good Lord, that ECW main event was a whole lot of fun. That would have stolen the show at WM.


That's why it was on ECW



Mrs.Chaos said:


> Looking at that Ashely GIF made it worse.


Your not use to looking at men?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- WWE.com said that Jeff Hardy's Swanton off the ladder at Mania 16 was voted *BEST MANIA MOMENT OF ALL TIME*.
> 
> :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^that was so anti-climatic 



Mr. Crowley said:


> idk i was being sarcastic because ratings matches is a lame concept :hb


o


Meltzer gave it ****3/4 too.


:sad:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Meltzer doesn't give WWE matches ***** anymore.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> ^that was so anti-climatic


You mean he took too long? 

Meh, it's not the best Mania moment of all time, but it is my favourite one.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm telling you, I think that ending was a contingency plan because Edge got hurt and was supposed to return...they probably had to speed up the finish and that's why the ending was a little awkward.

Truth ~ Orton was miserable in that MITB match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth ~ Orton was miserable in that MITB match.


Didn't like all the RKO's??



> You mean he took too long?


Yeah


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

The RKOs were the only thing he did in a 20 minute match. It was such a mistake for him to be in that match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think he means Orton did very little, which is accurate.

Basically everyone in the match had a bigger part than he did.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I thought Kennedy was stalling for someone to come knock the ladder over.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I thought Kennedy was stalling for someone to come knock the ladder over.


Same.

But in all honesty, he didn't take that long.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killswitch™ is an animal.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Banner plz?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3887549-post1.html

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Finlay's midget is so entertaining. I was originally pissed at them giving him a midget, thinking it would make him a joke character and slide him down the card but it's not hurt at all.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3887549-post1.html
> 
> :lmao


What the hell is that even in reference to?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> What the hell is that even in reference to?


No one knows. Warrior would be proud.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3887549-post1.html
> 
> :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

THE ULTIMATE CHALLENGE~!!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I thought Burke injured his knee last night after the spot with Sabu his selling is definitely one of his strong points.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I thought Burke injured his knee last night after the spot with Sabu his selling is definitely one of his strong points.


Yeah I did too, Cena could learn something from him

I always found the Little Bastard entertaining but I never knew why they used him with Finlay


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want my usertitle in bold.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Changed my avatar.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want my usertitle in bold.


Make your usertitle . and then make your avatar a bold usertitle.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Changed my avatar.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Yeah I did too, Cena could learn something from him


You don't need knowledge when Vince McMahon favours you over the rest of his roster.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want my usertitle in bold.


Only mods can have those, so you know what that means...

CaL for Word Games & Trivia mod.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Listen to the song John ?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Make your usertitle . and then make your avatar a bold usertitle.


WTF


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You don't need knowledge when Vince McMahon favours you over the rest of his roster.


This is true

New Look


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Only mods can have those, so you know what that means...
> 
> CaL for Word Games & Trivia mod.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Not yet, Brian. I have a long weekend coming up, so I'll be sure to download it by the end of the week.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Red Sox > Your favorite Baseball team


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Not yet, Brian. I have a long weekend coming up, so I'll be sure to download it by the end of the week.


Thats cool. I was just wondering if you liked it


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Red Sox > Your favorite Baseball team


:agree: We winning?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: Eddie got a bigger pop than Rey Mysterio in San Diego on 4.7.05, unless Eddie's chants were plugged in


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> :agree: We winning?


:agree: 

3-0

Beckett only allowed 2 hits so far. You ain't watching?

Edit - 3-1 now


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Does anyone remember the promo from the HHH/Austin feud in 99 where Trips beat up JR and mocked him?

"It's starting to pick up, JR! I'm gonna stomp a mud whole in ya, JR!"

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :agree:
> 
> 3-0
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm workin on my BTB and I dont usually watch TV during it. I will be tomorrow though for Dice K

Oh 3-1 Were still winning . Beckett give up a homer?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

MLB Discussion topic is great so far, hopefully the good discussion keeps up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Beckett give up a homer?


Nah, the guy on 3rd tagged up on a fly.


Beckett is an animal tonight.


> Does anyone remember the promo from the HHH/Austin feud in 99 where Trips beat up JR and mocked him?
> 
> "It's starting to pick up, JR! I'm gonna stomp a mud whole in ya, JR!"


No


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I had no idea Cal was such a baseball fan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> *Nah, the guy on 3rd tagged up on a fly.*
> 
> 
> *Beckett is an animal tonight.*
> ...


Nice  lets hope he stays like that all season


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I had no idea Cal was such a baseball fan.




Swerve


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Lost is on tonight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

SOUTH PARK IS ON TONIGHT~!!!!!!

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

People that don't like baseball aren't real 'mericans.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This weeks will not be better than last weeks epiosode


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> People that don't like baseball aren't real 'mericans.


Ain't it the truth :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I like Baseball but the season is far too long for me to get excited about it right now.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Brye said:


> Nice  lets hope he stays like that all season


He'll get a blister soon like usual.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:frustrate 



WCW said:


> I like Baseball but the season is far too long for me to get excited about it right now.


www.gtfo.org


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fallin said:


> He'll get a blister soon like usual.


Or end up giving up about 60 home runs like last year


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> People that don't like baseball aren't real 'mericans.



Baseball is boring to me


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Beckett will have an improved season but injuries are a concern. Do not go over board for a pitchers succsess against the Royals lineup the Yanks, and Jays lineups are who Beckett and the rest of the Bo Sox's pitchers need to worry about.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Baseball is boring to me


Baseball > The New Breed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Baseball is boring to me


Go back to Canada


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Is Dice K pitching on national TV tomorrow?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

umbrella ella ella eh eh eh!

I don't like Rihanna.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is Dice K pitching on national TV tomorrow?


I dont know. I get NESN so I can watch it anyway


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Baseball > Life


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgpa6hjlUbY&mode=related&search=

This never gets old.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgpa6hjlUbY&mode=related&search=
> 
> This never gets old.


I like the 2nd one a bit more


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is Dice K pitching on national TV tomorrow?


Nope. Only in the Northeast.


:sad:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New banner bitches


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> I like the 2nd one a bit more


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwKoh4QfXss&mode=related&search=

Boomshakalaka!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Dice K is going to be very good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New banner bitches


Archangel. Very nice.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwKoh4QfXss&mode=related&search=
> 
> Boomshakalaka!


"Referee Earl Hebner is always in my ass"


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Alright my people, LOST! I shall return in 63 minutes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> "Referee Earl Hebner is always in my ass"
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Olllllllllld school.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Boomshakalaka-boom-boomshakalaka


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Warren Worthington III is one of my least favorite X Men.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Boomshakalaka-boom-boomshakalaka


:lmao :lmao

"thats about as a effective as a one legged man in my ASS!!"

:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Archangel. Very nice.


Yea, to hell with the fruity X-men 3 version of him, thats the real archangel


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I finally saw the movie 300 today. That movie gave me goosebumps. 

Hey guys.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I finally saw the movie 300 today. That movie gave me goosebumps.
> 
> Hey guys.


Hey Tempest. Wassup?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I finally saw the movie 300 today. That movie gave me goosebumps.
> 
> Hey guys.


hi tempest whats up?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Best character in the X Men is easily Magneto.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Banners of cartoon characters = no ratings at all


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Temp.

Arbys rules!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It pissed me off that in the last movie Angel was really only around as a plot device.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Best character in the X Men is easily Magneto.


Pfft Apocalypse owns magneto. Hell Omega Red owns magneto


Oh shit, my nerd is showing :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3887881-post132.html

Someone didnt think the BTB was funny. maybe because he didnt get the inside jokes


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New banner bitches


X-Men is the shit

Archangel was one of my favs, besides Nightcrawler


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nope. Only in the Northeast.
> 
> 
> :sad:


I think I get the free baseball league pass thing since the season just started. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Just dye your goddamn eggs.

I can already tell this episode is gonna rule hard.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Brye, JDL & K



Headliner said:


> Hey Temp.
> 
> *Arbys rules*!!!!


:no:

Truth: My fav. X-Men character has always been Rogue, Dark Phoenix and Remy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Pfft Apocalypse owns magneto. Hell Omega Red owns magneto
> 
> 
> Oh shit, my nerd is showing :no:


Yeah, that's my job.

Although Mags might not be the most powerful villain, he's still a badass.

He's my second favorite Marvel villian. Dr. Doom is #1.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Hey Brye, JDL & K
> 
> 
> :no:
> ...


Rouge had one of the best powers, Taking others


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Just dye your goddamn eggs.
> 
> I can already tell this episode is gonna rule hard.


Already better than last weeks


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm talking about the comic version of Doom, not the pretty boy movie version.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Haire Club for Men. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think I get the free baseball league pass thing since the season just started. I'll check tomorrow.


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I never payed that much attention to X-Men to be honest. But I did always like Wolverine and that Beast guy.

Truth - Watching The Simpsons.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to buy some virus protection, downloading over and over again is a waste of my time.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I feel like I haven't been on here for weeks, when its only been a few days.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Already better than last weeks


:no:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Changed my avatar but this time, it's JD & Turk. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This episode is so fucking out there.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Psylocke and Bishop are the best X Men characters.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Bryan Alvarez reported on his "Bryan and Vinny" online show on f4wonline.com that Ashley Massaro was in tears after her match at WrestleMania. She knew it was an awful match and was quite upset about it afterwards.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Psylocke and Bishop are the best X Men characters.


I love Psylocke's character design and power. She was pretty good in X-treme X-Men. That's my fav X-Men comic book series. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


God dammit!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i hate my english class.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3887881-post132.html
> 
> Someone didnt think the BTB was funny. maybe because he didnt get the inside jokes


Yea, I just stopped crying. I'll take my emo anger out on him by red repping him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> God dammit!


Seriously, she's pathetic. Crying because you had a bad match? I don't hear Kane and Khali crying.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Seriously, she's pathetic. Crying because you had a bad match? I don't hear Kane and Khali crying.


 
Monster cant cry :side:

But yeah ,your right  I've sort of given up on her


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Seriously, she's pathetic. Crying because you had a bad match? I don't hear Kane and Khali crying.


To be fair, hormones and the way society has molded women these days makes females cry easier. But you think she's a guy so I guess my comments mean nothing.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao awesome....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe she's crying because she read the reports of Melina's future being in jeopardy resulting in her possibly winning the title. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I bet Melina was laughing afterwards.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Look at the Popes hat, it doesn't even make sense, except that it was made for rabbit.

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'll admit it, Ashley sucks in the ring. I still like *her* though


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Doubtful she was actually crying. It sounds a lot like "Michaels was pissed at Cena after their match so he didn't shake hands with Cena".

It's what the people WANT to hear, but it's not necessarily true. Then again, I could be. But I don't believe it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

St. Peter was a rabbit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- updated my sig.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- updated my sig.


:lmao The Jeff hardy thing was my idea


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: watching Faimly Guy on winamp.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> :lmao The Jeff hardy thing was my idea


Yep.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yep.


I can't wait to read the book about public speaking by Lashley .

How come its says your ideads? . ones mine


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth-Ashley wasnt crying, The lip ring got in her eye :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I can't wait to read the book about public speaking by Lashley .
> 
> How come its says your ideads? . ones mine


If anybody asks, I'll tell them you came up with the Jeff Hardy one. _IF_ anybody asks. :side:

Lashley's book should be due out around Summerslam, where he'll win every title in the company.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> If anybody asks, I'll tell them you came up with the Jeff Hardy one. _IF_ anybody asks. :side:
> 
> Lashley's book should be due out around Summerslam, where he'll win every title in the company.


alright.

the book is a must buy :agree:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

^ :lmao

Truth: I think the same thing that happen to Ashley happen to Christy as well, after her match with Trish at WM21 she got upset.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This is Jesus' first appearance in forever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The NESN guys were just talking shit about a fan with his shirt off for 2 minutes:lmao

They even used the telestrator :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It'll actually be a series of 3 books, that way he'll have 3 best sellers instead of just one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It'll actually be a series of 3 books, that way he'll have 3 best sellers instead of just one.


Good Idea. But you have to have him have more books than Foley


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Good Idea. But you have to have him have more books than Foley


No, if we did, it'd look like we're trying too hard to push Lashley.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jesus just died an incredibly violent death on South Park and he was killed by a Jew.

They are going to catch so much heat for this.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Jesus just died an incredibly violent death on South Park and he was killed by a Jew.
> 
> They are going to catch so much heat for this.


:lmao god damn!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i haven't played basketball in 2 days because i have been sick . this weekend im going to play basketball twice as much.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Jesus just died an incredibly violent death on South Park and he was killed by a Jew.
> 
> They are going to catch so much heat for this.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jesus and Pals?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Unless Cartman finds out about Kyle killing Jesus, there's no pay off.

"Don't ask question. Just dye the eggs and keep my mouth shut"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Unless Cartman finds out about Kyle killing Jesus, there's no pay off.
> 
> "Don't ask question. Just dye the eggs and keep my mouth shut"


He will. And it will be hilarious.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for spoiling it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He will. And it will be hilarious.


Hells yeah.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I like the song 'Paralyzer' by Finger Eleven. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I like the song 'Paralyzer' by Finger Eleven. :$


Me too. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek needs to have a midget clothing line produced by Rey Mysterio and Hornswoggle in his WWE product ideas sig.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I like the song 'Paralyzer' by Finger Eleven. :$


hey john, we have to postpone are pool game for a while. i got viruses, and this weekend im going to buy some virus protection.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You high yet AMP?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Derek needs to have a midget clothing line produced by Rey Mysterio and Hornswoggle in his WWE product ideas sig.


I was thinking about putting in a Hornswoggle line of clothing for little people (you have to be PC when you're marketing).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I was thinking about putting in a Hornswoggle line of clothing for little people bastards. (you have to be PC when you're marketing).


:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> hey john, we have to postpone are pool game for a while. i got viruses, and this weekend im going to buy some virus protection.


Nice excuse. I think you just realized that I would have mopped the floor with your ass. :agree:


Okay, play whenever now....>_>​


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'll be your vice president Derek


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> You high yet AMP?


I told you that I'll be clean until the weekend.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I added it in, but I wasn't going to say Rey & Hornswoggle because Rey is as tall as me, and I'm not a midget.

Also, it's no longer 'My Brilliant ideas' since two of them came from other people.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I told you that I'll be clean until the weekend.


Make sure to post on here once you get high.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Listening to Between The Ropes


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I just realized that if I pitched some Merch ideas to TNA, they might actually be able to make a profit.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*RVDTITO4LIFE - "EXPOSES THE WWE!" AGAIN?!*​


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I added it in, but I wasn't going to say Rey & Hornswoggle because Rey is as tall as me, and I'm not a midget.
> 
> Also, it's no longer 'My Brilliant ideas' since two of them came from other people.


Nice


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nice excuse. I think you just realized that I would have mopped the floor with your ass. :agree:
> 
> 
> Okay, play whenever now....>_>​


:lmao but im not joking, if i didn't had any viruses i would beat you're ass.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I told you that I'll be clean until the weekend.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Make sure to post on here once you get high.


Will do.

I'm missing it tonight Cide in favor of Countdown to UFC 69 and All Access with GSP  I'll download and listen tomorrow.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm missing it tonight Cide in favor of Countdown to UFC 69 and All Access with GSP  I'll download and listen tomorrow.


It's pretty good I just turned it on after South Park and D-Von Dudley is on air talking about Mania he didn't bash it or anything.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Nobody has anything to say about RVDTito4Life's new video? I mostly agree with them, for the first time ever. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro, can you take out the latest blue rep comment I got. Its basically alot of lmao smileys and it hurts my feelings to see them. 

I will love you forever.:$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I added it in, but I wasn't going to say Rey & Hornswoggle because Rey is as tall as me, and I'm not a midget.
> 
> Also, it's no longer 'My Brilliant ideas' since two of them came from other people.


I still like to call him a midget as a form of jokingly bashing him. Though in actuality he's probably taller than I am.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3887945-post34.html

How can you not love this guy?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Nobody has anything to say about RVDTito4Life's new video? I mostly agree with them, for the first time ever. :$


Me too. They made some really good points in the first several minutes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> It's pretty good I just turned it on after South Park and D-Von Dudley is on air talking about Mania he didn't bash it or anything.


IS D-VON IN STUDIO?!?!?!?!

He's like one of the many 4th members of the BTR team. Yeah, he's never bashed WWE on the show and they had him on right after he was released and right after ONS2. People get on Team 3-D a lot for always bashing WWE but it's only Bubba to me.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Pyro, can you take out the latest blue rep comment I got. Its basically alot of lmao smileys and it hurts my feelings to see them.
> 
> I will love you forever.:$


Cept it's Gray not Blue!!!! :agree: :agree: :cuss: :agree:


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Cept it's Gray not Blue!!!! :agree: :agree: :cuss: :agree:


Hi. :$


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> Hi. :$


No I will not buy you a membership. I'm a poor black man forced to eat poptarts for dinner every night. Ask Mr. Crowley.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3888187-post36.html

:lmao

I hope this leads to a war between the two.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^:lmao

LMAO check this out. Sharp originally put "Shawn is a joke" at the end of his post. He took it out, then I replied saying he can put "Shawn is a joke" back in his post. So he edits his post to include Hogan and then at the end of his post puts in Caps "SHAWN IS A JOKE".
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/333288-whos-wwes-best-seller-4.html#post3887941

Sharp, if your reading this. I love you. No ****.


Ghetto Anthony said:


> Cept it's Gray not Blue!!!! :agree: :agree: :cuss: :agree:


:shocked: Maybe I'm color blind:$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Pyro


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3888187-post36.html
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I hope this leads to a war between the two.


we can only hope.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao

Sharp is officially retarded. I use to think he was just stupid, he's actually suffering from a mental retardation.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> No I will not buy you a membership. I'm a poor black man forced to eat poptarts for dinner every night. Ask Mr. Crowley.


Who said anything about membership?!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Rachelle Leah > Every WWE Diva


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Get the fuck out, Inev.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark out if Pyro edited the gift comment that Refuse gave me that stretches out my profile page.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd mark out if Pyro edited the gift comment that Refuse gave me that stretches out my profile page.


I don't have that power. Just rep. :-/


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Rachelle Leah > Every WWE Diva


You see her FHM photoshoot?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Here.


nuh-uh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Refuse's gift would be fine if it was actually one of the best posts of all time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

GSP is Canadian and a good hockey player....go figure.

RACHELLE LEAH IS GOING TO PLAY ICE HOCKEY!!!!! My dream may have just come true.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Sharp is officially retarded. I use to think he was just stupid, he's actually suffering from a mental retardation.


LMAO. Its like he lives in his own retarded world. His opinions > our opinions:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> You see her FHM photoshoot?


Of course. She didn't look as good as she normally does 

She looks sexy as hell right now on UFC All Access.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can't believe you people think Sharp is serious.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Refuse's gift would be fine if it was actually one of the best posts of all time.


I don't even remember what the post was. It got dumped.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Get the fuck out, Inev.


No jews allowed in here?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't even remember what the post was. It got dumped.


It was you agreeing with someone and then saying NOT and posting a picture of Borat.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> No jews allowed in here?


Only people that can play Yahoo Pool, well.

oburn. :$


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Billy Gunn used to be terrible at promos, but now he's somewhat decent. Good to see some improvement Mr. Ass.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Only people that can play Yahoo Pool, well.
> 
> oburn. :$




What if I told you I'm not a jew? I'm jew-ish...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I can't believe you people think Sharp is serious.


I might think he was sarcastic but the problem is he actually likes some wrestlers that really are extremely talented.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I hope this show is up on YouTube or PWTorrents once it finishes because there's such a great GIF I need to make.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It was you agreeing with someone and then saying NOT and posting a picture of Borat.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> What if I told you I'm not a jew? I'm jew-ish...


Moderately acceptable, I guess.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> No jews allowed in here?


no joos


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I might think he was sarcastic but the problem is he actually likes some wrestlers that really are extremely talented.


He can't hate anyone. He has to seem semi legit.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: Flyers suck, Lakers are getting destroyed by the Clippers, and the Phillies wasted a shutout by Cole Hameels. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Passover, fools.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My torrent is almost done.

:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to know how the hell I'm getting points so quick. I had less than 2,000 last night.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Better seller - HHH or HBK?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Better seller - HHH or HBK?


HHH. 

HBK oversells mostly everything.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Better seller - HHH or HBK?


HHH


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd like to know how the hell I'm getting points so quick. I had less than 2,000 last night.


The bank would affect you minimally. Did you get any presents?

Truth: It is Spring Break!!! :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> My torrent is almost done.
> 
> :hb


Could've just clicked that link I gave you earlier today and you'd have already seen the show by now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> - In today's Yahoo! Top Searches, Lilian Garcia managed to crack the top 10 chart, the first WWE Diva to ever achieve that. Lilian trailed The Bachelor in first place, Linkin Park in second and Knight Rider in third. Her angle with Vince McMahon where he was hiding under her skirt only to be removed by Bobby Lashley to give fans a great shot of Lilian sparked searches for the RAW ring announcer, even surpassing searches for 'WWE' for the day. Yes folks, hot ladies in underwear are popular.


Lilian = Ratings


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> HHH


I'm waiting for AMP to say that HBK owns HHH in every possible way.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> HHH.
> 
> HBK oversells mostly everything.


HHH doesn't oversell? Yeah, every time he gets hit in the back he looks like he's been hit by a bullet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This man MUST be called up to the WWE ASAP:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2u3tJDEeBA


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

arjun14626rko said:


> The bank would affect you minimally. Did you get any presents?
> 
> Truth: It is Spring Break!!! :hb :hb :hb


Spring Break was 2 weeks ago. It's Passover Break now.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

HBK and HHH both oversell. HBK's overselling is comical. When they want to, they sell correctly.

Truth: Spring Break for me!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Did you get any presents?


Nah


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Could've just clicked that link I gave you earlier today and you'd have already seen the show by now.


I wanted a good quality version.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You wanna see an example of HHH's great selling, watch his 3 Stages Of Hell match with Austin.

:hb


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> You wanna see an example of HHH's great selling, watch his 3 Stages Of Hell match with Austin.
> 
> :hb


No Way Out 2001? I think I have it, just have to rummage through a bunch of CDs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> This man MUST be called up to the WWE ASAP:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2u3tJDEeBA


Wasn't that the guy who would say "I LOVE DOUBLE-DOUBLE E"?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

> "Bryan Alvarez reported on his "Bryan and Vinny" online show on www.f4wonline.com that Ashley Massaro was in tears after her match at WrestleMania. She knew it was an awful match and was quite upset about it afterwards.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> No Way Out 2001? I think I have it, just have to rummage through a bunch of CDs.


Yup :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Wasn't that the guy who would say "I LOVE DOUBLE-DOUBLE E"?


Nah they are different guys. This guy is a beast.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Wasn't that the guy who would say "I LOVE DOUBLE-DOUBLE E"?


No.

Marcos Cor Von's theme is great.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> You wanna see an example of HHH's great selling, watch his 3 Stages Of Hell match with Austin.
> 
> :hb


That's a sick fucking match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Good, because that guy sucked from what I heard.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

When are we going to see Mr. Double Double E? His theme music is on the CD released yesterday.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> When are we going to see Mr. Double Double E? His theme music is on the CD released yesterday.


Deuce & Domino's theme is just awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

arjun14626rko said:


> When are we going to see Mr. Double Double E? His theme music is on the CD released yesterday.


They decided not to bring him up because everybody thought he sucked, but nobody told Vince until it looked like he was going to get pushed.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Its a fucking shame how many people don't know how great of a wrestler Austin was before his injury. :no:


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Deuce & Domino's theme is just awesome.



I have been listening to Ashley's theme non stop.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

There was a WWE CD released yesterday?



> That's a sick fucking match.


***** :hb



> Its a fucking shame how many people don't know how great of a wrestler Austin was before his injury.


:no::agree:

He was on fire in '01 too.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> I have been listening to Ashley's theme non stop.


I already deleted that song.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm downloading this CD right now, but the only one I have any real interest in is Burke's theme.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just gave out 2 gifts. 

Truth - I've listened to this damn Finger Eleven song about 3 times in a row. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Link?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> There was a WWE CD released yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, many songs most of us have, but some new stuff. Tis in the multimedia section.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Why is Rob Conway's theme on here? 

This song will come in handy.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just gave out 2 gifts.
> 
> Truth - I've listened to this damn Finger Eleven song about 3 times in a row. :$



Paralyzer? I love that song.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just gave out 2 gifts.
> 
> Truth - I've listened to this damn Finger Eleven song about 3 times in a row. :$


And I'm listening to Linkin Park's new song for the fourth time in a row.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> There was a WWE CD released yesterday?


WWE only released it on Itunes to try to make people pay for it, but of course, within a few hours, someone bought it and uploaded the songs into a rar and they got out.

Truth ~ Deuce and Domino's theme is too fast. It sounds like it's just slightly speeded up to how it normally is, see how it is on WWE.com on their entrance video and compare it to the CD and you'll see the difference.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I do not care for Linkin Parks new song.

I will download that CD from multimedia for [email protected]'s theme can't find it anywhere else and the Elijah Experince's theme.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> WWE only released it on Itunes to try to make people pay for it, but of course, within a few hours, someone bought it and uploaded the songs into a rar and they got out.
> 
> Truth ~ Deuce and Domino's theme is too fast. It sounds like it's just slightly speeded up to how it normally is, see how it is on WWE.com on their entrance video and compare it to the CD and you'll see the difference.


It does sound a little faster, but atleast I can enjoy it all day now.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

MVP Weedman said:


> I do not care for Linkin Parks new song.
> 
> I will download that CD from multimedia for [email protected]'s theme can't find it anywhere else and the Elijah Experince's theme.


A lot of people don't like it...

I didn't like it the first time I heard it but now it's growing on me.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> WWE only released it on Itunes to try to make people pay for it, but of course, within a few hours, someone bought it and uploaded the songs into a rar and they got out.


O Rly

_*goes to the wrestling media section*_


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

arjun14626rko said:


> Paralyzer? I love that song.


Yep. Surprisingly, I just heard it for the first time today. It's a damn catchy song.



> And I'm listening to Linkin Park's new song for the fourth time in a row.


I have to give that tune a download. What's it called again?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want to know how to get rid of the lock on the files downloaded from iTunes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm downloading it even though I don't really like anybody's theme on the current roster.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> A lot of people don't like it...
> 
> I didn't like it the first time I heard it but now it's growing on me.


Going to listen to it now.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Most rock music is a borefest.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Most rock music is a borefest.


That's what your mom said.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

obrn~!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dope Boy Fresh > all


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Yep. Surprisingly, I just heard it for the first time today. It's a damn catchy song.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to give that tune a download. What's it called again?


What I've Done.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Most rock music is a borefest.


That's quite a sweeping generalization you just made.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth:
I loved the 4 v 4 on ECW last night Burke looks so promising

Punk's G2S makes me mark out


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> That's quite a sweeping generalization you just made.


Thats how I rule it.



> That's what your mom said.


My Mom doesn't use catchy lingo like borefest.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Haddaway > Rock music


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

The Highlanders theme is annoying.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm downloading it even though I don't really like anybody's theme on the current roster.


Where' exactly is it? I can't seem to find the damn thing


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Where' exactly is it? I can't seem to find the damn thing


WWE Misc.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

If that little ECW logo is actually on the cover of the game.....lol..


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> If that little ECW logo is actually on the cover of the game.....lol..


Terrible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Haddaway > Rock music


True.

Which reminds me, it just hit midnight over here so I have to listen to it. (Ritual)


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

LOL that is funny and somewhat representative of reality.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-misc/333279-wwe-music-volume-7-megaupload.html



> Which reminds me, it just hit midnight over here so I have to listen to it. (Ritual)


:lmao:lmaoBetter grab an umbrella


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: The Lakers are sucking it up right now.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Elijha Burke's theme is quite interesting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Itunes is a borefest.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

What losing to the Clip show they didn;t look good the other ngoiht against the Nugs watched a bit of the game. Didn't play much D.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Listen to some Sublime, WCW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nolo King said:


> Calling someone a tweener is the easiest way to say they aren't doing their job right. That's why Edge is a tweener. He can't play a heel role right, even with the help of Randy Orton. Face the facts people, no pun intended.


Even if he's kidding, thats still a stupid statement that makes no sense.


Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-misc/333279-wwe-music-volume-7-megaupload.html
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmaoBetter grab an umbrella


Done. I have iTunes open right now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's the best playlist I've ever seen.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Boy, do I regret downloading this WWE Themes CD. It's garbage.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jesus the WM 23 stage was so fucking massive. It's probably worth more then TNA.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Boy, do I regret downloading this WWE Themes CD. It's garbage.


I hope Deuce & Domino personally come to your house and kick your head in.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> Boy, do I regret downloading this WWE Themes CD. It's garbage.


You paid ten dollars for that joke?  

Two good songs at the very most.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I hope Deuce & Domino personally come to your house and kick your head in.


Who the hell are Deuce and Domino?


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

arjun14626rko said:


> You paid ten dollars for that joke?
> 
> Two good songs at the very most.


Pay? Money for music? What?


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

arjun14626rko said:


> You paid ten dollars for that joke?
> 
> Two good songs at the very most.


Pay? Money for music? What?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Who the hell are Deuce and Domino?


A true wrestling fan would know.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WM 23's Stage and Pyrotechnics > The entire city of Detroit


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Whoa triple post. Awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WM 23 is going to be fucking great to play on SDvR.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I wonder how long the entrance ramp was. 

Truth: Wrestlemania 24 is going to be outdoors.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That WWE CD is so bad:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I haven't seen a picture of WM23's stage yet.

_*hint, hint*_ :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> I wonder how long the entrance ramp was.
> 
> Truth: Wrestlemania 24 is going to be outdoors.


According to the WWE website something like 9 stretch limos.

WM 24 could be a fantastic disaster if it storms. There's a part of me that wants to see that happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> WM 23 is going to be fucking great to play on SDvR.


:agree:

That arena is sooo nice.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> According to the WWE website something like 9 stretch limos.
> 
> WM 24 could be a fantastic disaster if it storms. There's a part of me that wants to see that happen.


Dude, do you know how epic a main event in the rain would be?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

WCW said:


> According to the WWE website something like 9 stretch limos.
> 
> WM 24 could be a fantastic disaster if it storms. There's a part of me that wants to see that happen.


Yeah, why are they hosting it at a stadium without a retractable roof? March in Floriday, you never know.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I love this damn album, haven't found Kennedy's theme yet though


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> Yeah, why are they hosting it at a stadium without a retractable roof? March in Floriday, you never know.


Tarps?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Dude, do you know how epic a main event in the rain would be?


It would be like something from Mortal Kombat.

Truth- The first Wargames match was in the Orange Bowl.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I swear, if it really rains at WM next year, and they don't have Fat Joe preform, I'll be so pissed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why did nobody mention tonights South Park was spoof on the Da Vinci Code too?


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I love this damn album, haven't found Kennedy's theme yet though


Want me to upload it?

Tarps will have no effect whatsoever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bobby Lashley's theme is such generic stock rock. It fits his personality so well.

Truth- Ron Simmons remix of his old theme is pretty cool.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

I miss pizza.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MITB during a thunderstorm would fucking own. Somebody would get electrocuted. 


CZW! CZW! CZW!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://uk.media.ps3.ign.com/media/844/844743/vid_1952628.html

SVR2008 Video Interview *thumbs up*


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

arjun14626rko said:


> Want me to upload it?
> 
> Tarps will have no effect whatsoever.


Is it a legit theme or 30seconds of Kennedy's entrance with crowd noise looping over and over again


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hope they book a HIAC for WM 24 and don't realize what they've done until the day of the PPV.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: I feel like watching Eurotrip.

EDIT: Two minutes of legitimacy.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

So this is what WEF has become... Just a bunch of members talking about nothing.

It's like Seinfeld, but much much much more boring. 

Seinfeld > Spiderman > everything else.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I deleted most of the crap from that CD. I kept only the good songs.

Marcos Cor Von
Super Crazy
Rob Conway
Deuce & Domino
Jimmy Wang
Elijha Burke
Cryme Tyme


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> So this is what WEF has become... Just a bunch of members talking about nothing.
> 
> It's like Seinfeld, but much much much more boring.
> 
> Seinfeld > Spiderman > all.


Sup.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> So this is what WEF has become... Just a bunch of members talking about nothing.
> 
> It's like Seinfeld, but much much much more boring.
> 
> Seinfeld > Spiderman > everything else.


Atleast I'm not a borefest.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Atleast I'm not a borefest.


That is a lie.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

arjun14626rko said:


> *Truth: I feel like watching Eurotrip.*
> 
> EDIT: Two minutes of legitimacy.


Ewww,why. I rather watch White girls


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think WM 24 could be a bigger spectacle than 23.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> That is a lie.


Sorry I'm not lying down.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They shouldn't have the MITB at Wrestlemania. It takes up too much fucking talent.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Will someone buy me a lifetime membership already so I could shut up?


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Sup.


nm u

EDIT: God damnit people, why do you stop posting?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3888533-post27.html

:lmao



> Will someone buy me a lifetime membership already so I could shut up?


Ask NasJayz


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> nm u


nm


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> They shouldn't have the MITB at Wrestlemania. It takes up too much fucking talent.


They should just put four guys in the match up I think it would turn out better.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> They shouldn't have the MITB at Wrestlemania. It takes up too much fucking talent.


I agree, I wouldhad prefered to see Kennedy and Finlay is a singles match. Also Shelton has never had a singles match at mania

If things stay like this he probably never will


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Becker.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think WM 24 could be a bigger spectacle than 23.


Cena/Undertaker main event...?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> They should just put four guys in the match up I think it would turn out better.


4 guys could work. 8 is way too much.



Fallin said:


> Cena/Undertaker main event...?


Hopefully next year is one of those years where an up and comer completes his rise to superstardom by winning his first belt at WM .


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- there's only 4 songs on the new WWE CD that I like.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

WCW said:


> 4 guys could work. 8 is way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully next year is one of those years where an up and comer completes his rise to superstardom by winning his first belt at WM .


Kennedy!

































































































Kennedy?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Getting off to watch Becker.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> 4 guys could work. 8 is way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully next year is one of those years where an up and comer completes his rise to superstardom by winning his first belt at WM .


Colt Cabana?

Truth ~ Karl Ravech is the man, and the best broadcaster in the industry.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Kennedy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe. Him or Punk but anything can happen in a year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Maybe. Him or Punk but *anything can happen in a year.*


Just look at JBL.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Cena/Undertaker main event...?


85 thousand people

Outside

Thunderstorms

HIAC

Lightning hitting the cell, making it an electrified HIAC match

Hail storms during the Main Event

Satisfied customers


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> 85 thousand people
> 
> Outside
> 
> ...


Undertaker's lightning could be real. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> 85 thousand people
> 
> Outside
> 
> ...


That's the kind of match Russo dreams about.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> 85 thousand people
> 
> Outside
> 
> ...


Tapping Undertakers...


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

WCW said:


> Maybe. Him or Punk but anything can happen in a year.


WTF?! There was much more space in my post.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Tapping Undertakers...


I was thinking Cena would be assassinated by next year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I was thinking Cena would be assassinated by next year.


He ment to the Sharpshooter because next year's main event will be Taker vs. Bret Hart.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev, quit being a n00b.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Na Backlund will come back and reclaim his title in the HIAC main event.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He ment to the Sharpshooter because next year's main event will be Taker vs. Bret Hart.


Will be the WM pre-show be in the iMPACT Zone?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Will be the WM pre-show be in the iMPACT Zone?


Hosted by Jeremy Borash and Christie Hemme.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-Downloaded Joe/Punk II, I finally can see it!

Truth-Started a new BTB, I have high hopes for it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: am reading a rant on the moderators in Classic Rants. The back and forth between me and Breakdown is great


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching HBK/Cena for the first time since sunday. If I don't see some really bad no selling then I'll be mad at certain members of the forum.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Hosted by Jeremy Borash and Christie Hemme.


I bet Universal Studios would do it for the right price:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This new WWE music collection is probably the worst one ever.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> This new WWE music collection is probably the worst one ever.


I find most of the songs better than the shit on MTV and BET (Black embarrassment televison)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I find most of the songs better than the shit on MTV and BET (Black embarrassment televison)


True, but that isn't really saying much nowadays.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Don't worry guys, I'm back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I deleted that WWE CD 5 minutes after I finished downloading it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Ken Griffey Jr is going to wear number 42 on April 15th.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Law and Order.






> Ken Griffey Jr is going to wear number 42 on April 15th.


How???


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I watched those RVDTito guys for the first time today. I must say their comments on WM and the WWE were pretty much spot on, when they started talking about TNA tho it's like, wtf, no.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching Law and Order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He asked Selig for permission and Selig said yes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> How???


It marks the 60th anniversary of Jackie Robinson playing in the Major League, Griffey suggested one player from each team wears #42 for that day. Griffey will wear #42 for his team.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I watched those RVDTito guys for the first time today. I must say their comments on WM and the WWE were pretty much spot on, when they started talking about TNA tho it's like, wtf, no.


That was one of their tamer videos actually.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Tonights episode of South Park was great


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

It sucks that Burke blew out his knee.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> That was one of their tamer videos actually.


Yeah, Anthony told me most of their other videos are retarded.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> That was one of their tamer videos actually.


yeah, they actually gave WWE quite a bit of praise.

But, I laughed my ass off when they said that TNA has more good matches on one PPV than the WWE has all year.

unless I'm mistaken, last month Joe and Christian had to put on a great match to save what was a dismal PPV.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

People like RVDTito say that WM 23 was good but not WM good. What is WM good? It's not like most of the WMs are phenomenal wrestling events, they're phenomenal spectacles which this one was.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WM 9 spectacle > 23's


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-Just got done watching Mike Quackenbush vs Claudio Castagnoli in Chikara, good fast paced match up:agree: On a first look I'd give it ***1/4.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WM 9 spectacle > 23's


Nah.

80,000 people > JR in a toga.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Been gone since Monday.

What did I miss?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: imporved my sig


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WM 19 spectacle > 23's


Fixed it:agree:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Wrestlemania 9 > all other Manias just because of Savage's commentary.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nah.
> 
> 80,000 people > JR in a toga.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- American Gladiators on ESPN Classic = 80's Ratings.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Wrestlemania 9 > all other Manias just because of Savage's commentary.


Yeah I know:lmao

Truth-Logging off, later.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is SixOneNine™ the only person that's said they're leaving, and never actually came back?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Lucy Pinder going topless...epic.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wow, John Cena's no sell was NOT as bad as everyone said it was. I've seen much, much worse.

HBK works on his leg and then eventually Cena ends up in the corner holding himself up. He's in the corner for a long time and HBK goes after the leg maybe once and you can see Cena slowly recovering it. He even shakes it off a few times. People give this dude way too much heat.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Lucy Pinder going topless...epic.


I must she her nipples:agree: 

Saints Row Multiplayer is addictive


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im bored.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Lucy Pinder going topless...epic.


I gave it 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I must she her nipples:agree:
> 
> Saints Row Multiplayer is addictive


Oh, they're perfect.

It was well worth the wait to see them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is SixOneNine™ the only person that's said they're leaving, and never actually came back?


Nah, I remember him stopping by once. 1 or 2 months ago.:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Wow, John Cena's no sell was NOT as bad as everyone said it was. I've seen much, much worse.
> 
> HBK works on his leg and then eventually Cena ends up in the corner holding himself up. He's in the corner for a long time and HBK goes after the leg maybe once and you can see Cena slowly recovering it. He even shakes it off a few times. People give this dude way too much heat.


HIS SELLING SUCKED!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HIS SELLING SUCKED!!!!!!


WRESTLEMANIA 23 WAS THE WORST WRESTLEMANIA EVER!!!!!


WWE HAS 2 GOOD MATCHES A YEAR!!!

TNA HAS 6 GOOD MATCHES A SHOW!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^I laughed 



Headliner said:


> Nah, I remember him stopping by once. 1 or 2 months ago.:sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> WRESTLEMANIA 23 WAS THE WORST WRESTLEMANIA EVER!!!!!
> 
> 
> WWE HAS 2 GOOD MATCHES A YEAR!!!
> ...


WHO CARES ABOUT 80,000 FANS!

TNA ALREADY HAS 5,600 FOR LOCKDOWN!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm not not not not not tired.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching The Sopranos.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Gonna watch ECW soon.

I heard good things 'bout the show.

DVR = Awesomeness.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here for a lil bit...



My new thread


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Gonna watch ECW soon.
> 
> I heard good things 'bout the show.
> 
> DVR = Awesomeness.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Gonna watch ECW soon.
> 
> I heard good things 'bout the show.
> 
> DVR = Awesomeness.


The Main Event kicked ass.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The Main Event kicked ass.


I haven't seen it. 



Hopefully, Youtube gets it up soon


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im calling it a night, good night everyone


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Shakira makes me happy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Abyss' mom should have a son on a pole match with Judy Bagwell.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Abyss' mom should have a son on a pole match with Judy Bagwell.


y


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Abyss' mom should have a son on a pole match with Judy Bagwell.


I smell the ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I smell the ratings.


Smells like steroid residue.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Smells like steroid residue.


Nah, it's ratings. Unless it happens in TNA, then it's consistently low ratings.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Carmen Electra just keeps getting hotter huh?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cede8pqfGgc


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cede8pqfGgc


What a joke.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Carmen Electra just keeps getting hotter huh?


no nt rly.


Looks the same to me


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cede8pqfGgc


Best. Song. Ever.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> no nt rly.
> 
> 
> Looks the same to me


Thanks bud.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

BOOM!

I put it in the hoop

SLAM!

I'm telling you the facts. That's how I beat Shaq!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Somebody start a conspiracy theory thread based on the commercial I just saw.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Thanks bud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hay


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW you should go talk to Honor in that thread in the PPV section about HBK/Cena being overrated. He talks about the no selling being a major problem.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Hay


Nothing you can say.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nothing you can say.


Nothings gonna take what you've done to mayyyyy.


I think that's the line


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nothings gonna take what you've done to mayyyyy.
> 
> 
> I think that's the line


Lets email the 5 year old who wrote it and find out for sure.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Na it's nothing's gonna change what you've done.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Putting Savage/Steamboat on my PSP.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Truth- Putting Savage/Steamboat on my PSP.


Do you have to convert the videos to mp4? I just got my PSP back out today after months of collecting dust.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How many different hand "notions" or "signals" did Razor create? I knew its a few...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth- Putting Savage/Steamboat on my PSP.


Upload the file PLZ.



> Na it's nothing's gonna change what you've done.


Now it's time shine......!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Do you have to convert the videos to mp4? I just got my PSP back out today after months of collecting dust.


Download PSP Video Express. It's free and it does it for you.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Upload the file PLZ.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time shine......!


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-matches/332329-celebrate-20th-anniversary-wrestlemania-iii.html

Great quality.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Download PSP Video Express. It's free and it does it for you.


UPLOAD IT PLZ

Edit - THX


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Download PSP Video Express. It's free and it does it for you.


I have a mpeg4 converter that I use for my ipod, I assume it'll work for this as well. I'll look at PSP VE but I doubt it works for Mac


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dammit, I don't want to convert it myself.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I should request a Steamboat banner next. The dude is criminally underrated.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Dammit, I don't want to convert it myself.


http://www.pqdvd.com/psp/video_converter.html

It takes one click.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.pqdvd.com/psp/video_converter.html
> 
> It takes one click.


Yup, doesn't work for Mac 

I'm testing my iSquint out now, hopefully it comes through.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.psdprotocol.com/1.5/main.php?page=view.php&_description=2993&_namecat=randy_orton

Best PSD ever?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Downloading the match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.psdprotocol.com/1.5/main.php?page=view.php&_description=2993&_namecat=randy_orton
> 
> Best PSD ever?


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DG went and completely overbooked his username.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Whatever happened to my good conspiracy theorist buddy Ace?

maybe the nwo finally got him


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> DG went and completely overbooked his username.


Ya.

"Master Da Greatest".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya.
> 
> "Master Da Greatest".


™


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya.
> 
> "Master Da Greatest".


thats a modification?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Ya. From Da Greatest to DG to MasterDG(insert TM here)

Oh yea. Thats the most important part of the name:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> DG went and completely overbooked his username.


Lord Hulkimania?



> Whatever happened to my good conspiracy theorist buddy Ace?
> 
> maybe the nwo finally got him


I haven't talked to him in months :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^^Ya. From Da Greatest to DG to MasterDG(insert TM here)
> 
> Oh yea. Thats the most important part of the name:sad:


WCW should get his named changed to "Vince Russo Wrongfully Writes Wrestling" as it still contains the letters WCW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hate it when people don't tell the quality of stuff in media and when I download it it's crap.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Hulk Hogan is the best babyface and heel in wrestling history.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killa > Lord, King, Master, Queen, The Mask of, Prince, Headliner


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Truth ~ Hulk Hogan is the best babyface and *heel* in wrestling history.


That's a tough call.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Killa > Lord, King, Master, Queen, The Mask of, Prince


True.


AMPLine4Life said:


> WCW should get his named changed to "Vince Russo Wrongfully Writes Wrestling" as it still contains the letters WCW


Where's the C?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Where's the C?


There's a c in 'Vince'.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> There's a c in 'Vince'.


Absolutely.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oh.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

VinCe

Edit - Fuck you guys


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm going out on a limb and saying Gorilla/Ventura > JR/King


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Smackdown July 4,2002=Major Ratings


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm going out on a limb and saying Gorilla/Ventura > JR/King


Way better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Smackdown July 4,2002=Major Ratings


You mean Hogan and Edge winning the tag titles?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm going out on a limb and saying Gorilla/Ventura > JR/King


I can't call it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Downloading Aries/Strong vs The Briscoes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

P1 did you buy Smackdowns and Raws on DVD or are they stuff you recorded?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You mean Hogan and Edge winning the tag titles?


On America's birthday no less.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gift 4 Gift > Rep 4 Rep


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> P1 did you buy Smackdowns and Raws on DVD or are they stuff you recorded?


I still have the tape I recorded it on from when it first aired.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> On America's birthday no less.


I am a real American, fight for the rights of every man..


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Some people on ebay are idiots.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-The promo that Lance Storm cut on July 4,2002 after interupting the America the Beautiful redention by Lillian Garcia made my Grandpa extremely pissed off because he was in both Vietnam and Korean War and Lance Storm wasnt even alive and knows jack fuckin shit about it. :agree:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Gift 4 Gift > Rep 4 Rep


Did it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Some old 'nam vet got really pissed at Umaga at a house show I went to when he attacked Jim Duggan and threw the flag out of the ring.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-The promo that Lance Storm cut on July 4,2002 after interupting the America the Beautiful redention by Lillian Garcia made my Grandpa extremely pissed off because he was in both Vietnam and Korean War and Lance Storm wasnt even alive and knows jack fuckin shit about it. :agree:



He should also know Storm was most likely told to say that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Some old 'nam vet got really pissed at Umaga at a house show I went to when he attacked Jim Duggan and threw the flag out of the ring.


:lmao wow.....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Your Grandpa is a crybaby.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCK said:


> He should also know Storm was most likely told to say that.


Nah, his hatred of the United States is unrelenting. There were reports that he would sometimes go into a blinding rage after hearing Lillian sing the national anthem.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NCK said:


> He should also know Storm was most likely told to say that.


He knows. he used to watch wrestling with me every once in awhile even though he didnt really like it and now I am not allowed to watch it ai their house anymore because of it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> He knows. he used to watch wrestling with me every once in awhile even though he didnt really like it and now I am not allowed to watch it ai their house anymore because of it.


:lmao

damn.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nah, his hatred of the United States is unrelenting. There were reports that he would sometimes go into a blinding rage after hearing Lillian sing the national anthem.



Really? Did he get much heat backstage because of it?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCK said:


> Really? Did he get much heat backstage because of it?


No, because I just made it up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hear JBL really hates America.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> No, because I just made it up.



:cuss: 



:sad:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I hear that the US flag is only allowed to be made in the US in Wisconsin. If you sell a US flag that was not made in the US you will actually get years in jail...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> No, because I just made it up.


:lmao

Truth: Watching Taz vs RVD.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCK said:


> :cuss:
> 
> 
> 
> :sad:


You actually believed that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like this guy's Austin banner for some reason:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/803-maddog.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- on Robot Chicken there's a fight between George W. Bush and Abraham Lincoln, and Lincoln is voiced by Hogan.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

We fight together we ride together right now we get loud together chain gang is the click its trade mark
the truth itâ€™s a basic thuganomics im raining fire like apache helicopters.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just gave Dj Fernie a gift for being so awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I like this guy's Austin banner for some reason:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/803-maddog.html


Mine are better


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I dislike banners with gifs in them.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Edge was at Wrestlemania 6 in Toronto as a fan and he was at Wrestlemania X8 in Toronto as a wrestler.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Thanks for saying something everybody already knows



WCW said:


> I dislike banners with gifs in them.


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The 38 year old trying to get people to boycott Cena in the WWE section = ratings.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I tear up any track, front to back
Like Roy Jones takin on fifty year-old cats
makin comebacks, where you at, cats spit soft shit
like whispers and gloves, I'm not hearin that
It's all love maybe if you wanna rub baby
Anything but that, step back lady
Trademarc, John Cena, clubbin it up
We got Chaos on the one and two, cuttin it up
I'm all about laid back, don't jock, I hate that
I see through haters games, don't mistake that
I still got love if you buyin our shit
If you claim you hatin us, but you ridin our dicks
Everybody hear the name, Marc Predka
It's gonna ring like an echo for years, I never left ya
All y'all raise your glass to this shit
Cause Trademarc's the head of the class of misfits


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The 38 year old trying to get people to boycott Cena in the WWE section = ratings.


LMAO Yea. Someone else suggested in the same thing in that section. Cant find the thread though.

DJ Fernie is gonna consider you one of his best friends on here now. I'd LOL if he PM'd you next time he logs on.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

About to watch Austin/HHH 3 Stages Of Hell


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> About to watch Austin/HHH 3 Stages Of Hell
> 
> 
> :hb


no wai.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

My Blazers actually won tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: On WWE.com


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> no wai.


yarly


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - It's raining here. Some idiot is walking there dog.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

In today's Yahoo! Top Searches, Lilian Garcia managed to crack the top 10 chart, the first WWE Diva to ever achieve that. Lilian trailed The Bachelor in first place, Linkin Park in second and Knight Rider in third. Her angle with Vince McMahon where he was hiding under her skirt only to be removed by Bobby Lashley to give fans a great shot of Lilian sparked searches for the RAW ring announcer, even surpassing searches for 'WWE' for the day. Yes folks, hot ladies in underwear are popular


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> In today's Yahoo! Top Searches, Lilian Garcia managed to crack the top 10 chart, the first WWE Diva to ever achieve that. Lilian trailed The Bachelor in first place, Linkin Park in second and Knight Rider in third. Her angle with Vince McMahon where he was hiding under her skirt only to be removed by Bobby Lashley to give fans a great shot of Lilian sparked searches for the RAW ring announcer, even surpassing searches for 'WWE' for the day. Yes folks, hot ladies in underwear are popular





Linkin Park sux.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

:stupid:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NCK said:


> Linkin Park sux.


I wouldn't say sucks, but Bodom is better:agree:

Truth-I am going to check out more Chikara tonight:agree:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> I wouldn't say sucks, but Bodom is better:agree:


:agree: 


I might listen to them now. Bed of Razors!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NCK said:


> :agree:
> 
> 
> I might listen to them now. Bed of Razors!


Living Dead Beat & Mask Of Sanity!!! Along with a long list of others too:agree:

Truth-watching robot chicken and they are a having a wreslting segment!! Ownage! Sgr. Slaughter, Hogan, Macho Man, Piper, Iron Sheik, Mean Gene etc...classic.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

:/


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Refuse said:


> :side:


Yoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey Cody, go to bed. Dont you have school tomorrow?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Cody and Phenners.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Hey Cody, go to bed. Dont you have school tomorrow?


Spring break bro! Lucky me


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Im online before work.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Hey Cody and Phenners.


Truth-seeing from First To Last in your sig makes me sick....:side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Spring break bro! Lucky me


Oh snap, bro. Thats real big. My bro had SB last week.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

~____~


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Oh snap, bro. Thats real big. My bro had SB last week.


Yep its pretty damn sweet. Enjoing myself with just relaxing and watching wrestling for 10 days straight Like ROH, PWG, Chikara, etc... for example. I also Downloaded Joe/Punk II, so I need to tackle that 60 min classic over here too


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I want to request a banner, but I can't be fucked.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Truth-seeing from First To Last in your sig makes me sick....:side:


:lmao

I didnt write the list dude.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

truth - I watched ECW tonight.

Great main event....


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Refuse said:


> :lmao
> 
> I didnt write the list dude.


Oh my bad Well that is good thought, unless you do like them:side:

Truth-going to make a match request.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have 1 of there albums! Please dont shoot!

Truth: I downloaded it to check it out, dont like them very much.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh snap I was talking to Cody and Lee on here. Sorry guys I got distracted by a Torrie Wilson vs Stacy Kiebler Bra and Panties Match. You know they always do it real big in those matches.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: I have 1 of there albums! Please dont shoot!
> 
> Truth: I downloaded it to check it out, dont like them very much.


I don't think my aim is good enough to nail ya all the way over the pond Its ok anyways since the lead singer left(my sis liked them ) so its all good:agree:

Rich, Torrie yes, Stacy no......


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Having trouble getting a bus time table for the bus I need to get today online.

Its coming up with like Bus fansites!


Truth: The guy in my Avatar used to play bass for FFTL which is how I heard of who they are.

Edit: Bus comes in 13 mins, better leave.

Laters.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Having trouble getting a bus time table for the bus I need to get today online.
> 
> Its coming up with like Bus fansites!
> 
> ...


Later dude, I thought that was the crow in your avatar My bad.....

Truth-My bro better not sleep on my comfy couch tonight!!!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Torrie yes and Stacy yes

Downloading Torrie and Dawn in room 357.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel like laughing


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Re-read phenners opening post in his rant.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I feel like laughing


Truth - The link for your Foley shoot is down 

Any chance of a re-up?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Any chance of a re-up?


I'll do it tomorrow.



> Re-read phenners opening post in his rant.


Page 4 is funnier.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-There was 5 matches on Velocity July 6,2002. A few of the matches actually came up mildly big.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/home-videos/303912-tons-shoot-interviews-120-them.html

The Foley shoot is in there actually.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: New avatar and sig.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - ADR; Loving them all!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kennedy sucks


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Rob Conway's WWE debut match was on Velocity against Randy Orton on June 22,2002


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Still waiting for someone to do my Avatar/GIF request in VIP section... :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

John Cena, Randy Orton, and Batista all debuted for WWE in 2002 as well


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:
 

> Truth - Still waiting for someone to do my Avatar/GIF request in VIP section... :side:


What's the request?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/home-videos/303912-tons-shoot-interviews-120-them.html
> 
> The Foley shoot is in there actually.


Wow. Hundreds of shoots. Awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I actually just downloaded an edition of the Wrestling Observer Live radio show from May '01. A young John Cena was the guest


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> What's the request?


It's in the Wrestling GIF section. It's on the first page somewhere, but it's not divas.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I actually just downloaded an edition of the Wrestling Observer Live radio show from May '01. A young John Cena was the guest


They should have put him off wrestling when they had the chance.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> It's in the Wrestling GIF section. It's on the first page somewhere, but it's not divas.


I'll take a look. 

Truth: I made gif avatars of Melina, Ashley, Kane, Kennedy and 2 of Orton in the last hour. Some were requests, some were not.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I'll take a look.
> 
> Truth: I made gif avatars of Melina, *Ashley*, Kane, Kennedy and 2 of Orton in the last hour. Some were requests, some were not.


 Truth - Ashley and Mickie >>> All other WWE Divas


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^lawl capone 



Role Model said:


> They should have put him off wrestling when they had the chance.


Word lyfe


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

July 2,2002 tapings for Smackdown/Velocity that week were as follows...

Velocity
Tajiri defeated Billy Kidman at 4:03 with the Buzzsaw Kick.
Hardcore Holly defeated Chavo Guerrero at 4:10 with the Alabama Slam.
Albert defeated Rob Conway(His second WWE match) at 3:54 with the Train Wreck.
Christian defeated Mark Henry at 4:01 with a Chair Shot.
WWE Cruiserweight Champion Jamie Noble defeated The Hurricane at 6:58 with the Trailer Hitch submission to retain.
Smackdown
Lance Storm deeated Rikishi at 2:30 after Test interfered with a boot while Christian distracted the ref.
Reverend D-von and Deacon Batista defeated Big Valbowski and Randy Orton at 4:54 with a Spinebuster.
Edge and Hulk Hogan defeated WWE Tag Team Champions Billy and Chuck at 10:02 with a Leg Drop to win the Tag Titles.
Chris Jericho defeated John Cena at 5:06 with the Flashback.
Torrie Wilson defeated Stacy Kiebler at 2:37 in a bra and panties match.
WWE Champion The Undertaker and Kurt Angle went to a draw at 10:20 when Kurt was pinned and Taker tapped.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I second that.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm bored so I posted some results from awhile back.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I'm bored so I posted some results from awhile back.


That must have solved the boredom. :no:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

It helped solve it for a little bit but now I am tired.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - New Avatar ~


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Changed my banner. I think its still within limits.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow Phenners that banner is really kick-ass. :side:

I wonder who made it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

RaS said:


> Wow Phenners that banner is really kick-ass. :side:
> 
> I wonder who made it.


Yeah it is. Its an awesome banner and I would credit the person for it but I'm not sure that there is enough room in my sig and after all it does have the person that made its name on it.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Yeah it is. Its an awesome banner and I would credit the person for it but I'm not sure that there is enough room in my sig and after all it does have the person that made its name on it.


Nah I was just kidding. I hope you didn't think I was hinting! :shocked:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I reckon ras made phenners banner seeing he plastered his name on it :side:

Late as per fucking usual!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-It is 3 am here and the only reason I am awake is fuckin Mountain Dew. This is the third or fourth night in a row I have done this but only second on here as my most recent ban was just lifted last night at 8:30 PM west coast time.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Just finished dinner, hello people


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Just finished dinner here too Sargey!

55 fucking minutes through the golden arches drive through and I'm fucking pissed off over it. Food was shit house too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't eaten today, I need some breakfast but I can't find any food.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Phenners has been temp. banned 

Truth - Way too many people say 'lawls' now.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Took 55mins to get through? Wow!

I had spaghetti with tomato paste/italian sauce stuff 

RM, you have Weet-Bix over there? :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah we do!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm skipping breakfast because I'm going to an all-you-can-eat buffet for lunch.

Greedy? Yes.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah we do!


Do you eat it? :$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

What did Phenners get banned for?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: The treatment of the Man Utd fans last night was atrocious.

The English media are quite rightly condemning the Italian police. However the exact same thing happens to Rangers fans in Osasuna and the Scottish media brush it under the carpet and one 'journalist' even claims the Rangers fans deserved it becuase a minority sang sectarian songs. :no:

The foreign police need to take a look at themselves.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> What did Phenners get banned for?


Being a pain in the backside.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I'm skipping breakfast because I'm going to an all-you-can-eat buffet for lunch.
> 
> Greedy? Yes.


I'd have breakfast_ and_ the buffet lunch 

My appetite is gona get me killed one day.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I eat so much food, yet I remain in good shape.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I eat so much food, yet I remain in good shape.


Yeah same... I can imagine as soon as I stop playing football i'll put on weight though. You can't see my abs as clealy as you used to anymore since i've cut down the footy


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Only because you're young Ben. You'll be an old fat man one day.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Don't say that.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I can eat very easily without putting on weight , I suppose if I didn't play much sport that wouldn't be the case, but I play sports almost every weekend, and go to the gym every so often


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hardly do any sport these days....


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I put on 20kg when I was pregnant with my daughter and lost it in under 6 weeks and was back to being underweight.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Being a pain in the backside.


Is his ban permanent?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

j20 said:


> Is his ban permanent?


Nope

EDIT: David banned him here. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/premium-vip-lounge/307963-name-modification-requests-44.html


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I hope Mickie gets a title shot at Backlash.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Downloading some Ultimate X matches.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: (Read bottom to top)



> [Today 04:31 AM] I AM SlaM: go wet your bed ya bitch
> [Today 04:31 AM] Phenomenal1: go away.
> [Today 04:31 AM] I AM SlaM: If it didn't work between WE and NoDQ...it ain't gonna work with you two egocentric assholes
> [Today 04:31 AM] Phenomenal1: GTFO Slam
> ...


Shoutboxes are fun...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just to let everyone know when Phenomenal1 returns he'll be doing a Rant on me and David, so all the people who hate us, he wants you to back him up in his fight against power.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Just to let everyone know when Phenomenal1 returns he'll be doing a Rant on me and David, so all the people who hate us, he wants you to back him up in his fight against power.


Yeah he told me he hates you both. But personally, I like you and David so I won't be backing anyone up. Even if I like Phenomenal1.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want to see who the two faced people are who hate me. :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I want to see who the two faced people are who hate me. :agree:


I think the only people who would hate you would be people you have banned/helped get banned. So it depends how often you ban people


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I want to see who the two faced people are who hate me. :agree:


Me!!!1!!11!1 :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't really ban or help to ban anyone, to tell the truth, it's a common misconception.


I hate you Mark.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Shelleycoholic repped me again :$


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - P1 acts like a little tart :agree:. Onestly i was just reading some of his comments in that rep rant jesus christ its wrong.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> ***Possible Spoiler Alert***
> 
> It has just been "highly" rumored that a D List celebrity might be joining the WWF active roster.
> 
> ...


:lmao

Sorry Phenomenal1 :$


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Just to let everyone know when Phenomenal1 returns he'll be doing a Rant on me and David, so all the people who hate us, he wants you to back him up in his fight against power.


Truth - Well I like you and Richie, so I'll stay out of this one.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Truth - I not been posting in here much lately

How is everyone? hope your all well...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I like Richard too and Ben is cool also. 



MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Shelleycoholic repped me again :$


He repped me too. I'm don't even know who he is.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> He repped me too. I'm don't even know who he is.


He is a guy with full rep, but no posts


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

He repped me to 

Truth - No one has even attempted my banner yet


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Bored.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Cena has a square shaped head.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> He is a guy with full rep, but no posts


He's one of them dipshit nobodies who signed up and bought a membership! :lmao

Fuckin Rajah! :no:

_EDIT_: I hope he's atleast getting a cut.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I'm tired. And spent last night with three horny ass bitches.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Truth: I'm tired. And spent last night with three horny ass bitches.




Probably better than the football


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> Truth: I'm tired. And spent last night with three horny ass bitches.










?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

hot.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: One of my well thought out posts in the "Who needs a boost" thread, is getting buried by n00b posts :$


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I have a snowday today 

Hello everyone *waves*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: One of my well thought out posts in the "Who needs a boost" thread, is getting buried by n00b posts :$


I saw that, it was a good post too


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Ally, hows it going, enjoying the snow? 



Dr Dre. said:


> I saw that, it was a good post too


I saw your posts which was good, and then someone made a comment on it like:

"MVP won't get anywhere looking like a Power Ranger" :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's such a nice day today, think I might go out and enjoy the sunshine soon.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> "MVP won't get anywhere looking like a Power Ranger" :no:


:lmao, I don't know whether he looks quite like a Power Ranger but that's still funny nonetheless.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Bouma said:


> :lmao, I don't know whether he looks quite like a Power Ranger but that's still funny nonetheless.


:$

Anyway, you alrite Bouma?


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hi Ally, hows it going, enjoying the snow?
> 
> 
> I saw your posts which was good, and then someone made a comment on it like:
> ...


Hello 

Well, I wish I could go out and play in it because I would  I might invite my nephew over so I have an excuse to be a big kid


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: I really hate Australian Television, Villa barely gets 5 televised games a season. Whereas damn Arsenal, Man Utd, Chelsea, Liverpool and even West Ham get at least over 10.

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hello
> 
> Well, I wish I could go out and play in it because I would  I might invite my nephew over so I have an excuse to be a big kid


Who needs an excuse, snow should be enjoyed  Anyway, you're enough of a big kid with the Danny Phantom sig 



> Truth: I really hate Australian Television, Villa barely gets 5 televised games a season. Whereas damn Arsenal, Man Utd, Chelsea, Liverpool and even West Ham get at least over 10.
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Well, they only show the big clubs 

Nah, they barely show Villa on TV in England, so its not just Australia. But if Villa bring a lot of good players in the summer, I'm sure they'll get televized more.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Who needs an excuse, snow should be enjoyed  Anyway, you're enough of a big kid with the Danny Phantom sig


True  Haha, I guess you are right!  <3

truth: I only went snowboarding twice this year compared to 20+ times... I don't know what happened!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> True  Haha, I guess you are right!  <3
> 
> truth: I only went snowboarding twice this year compared to 20+ times... I don't know what happened!


I've never been snowboarding, it looks great fun but I know I'd suck at it. I'm so un-coordinated, I'd keep falling on my ass :$


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I've never been snowboarding, it looks great fun but I know I'd suck at it. I'm so un-coordinated, I'd keep falling on my ass :$




It's very simple to learn  And its not so much about balance like most people think, its more about just shifting your weight depending on the angle of the slopes and then one you learn how to carve its all good  Greatest sport ever and so fun! I taught a few people how to ride, so I assure you that you would learn if you just don't give up


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth: I really hate Australian Television, Villa barely gets 5 televised games a season. Whereas damn Arsenal, Man Utd, Chelsea, Liverpool and even West Ham get at least over 10.
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Don't forget Middlesbrough. They have a televised match every other week, because they have Viduka.

Truth - I'm eating an apple with a knife and fork.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> It's very simple to learn  And its not so much about balance like most people think, its more about just shifting your weight depending on the angle of the slopes and then one you learn how to carve its all good  Greatest sport ever and so fun! I taught a few people how to ride, so I assure you that you would learn if you just don't give up


I could learn if I had a good teacher, problem is I'd have to travel a long way to do it. Most slopes in England are indoor anyways.



rKo_Destiny said:


> Don't forget Middlesbrough. They have a televised match every other week, because they have Viduka.
> 
> Truth - I'm eating an apple with a knife and fork.


And Mark Schwarzer 

Why you eating it with a knife and fork? LOL


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I could learn if I had a good teacher, problem is I'd have to travel a long way to do it. Most slopes in England are indoor anyways.


Indoor? :shocked: Sounds like fun  You should maybe make it a point next season to try it out, you will be so happy if you do 

truth: Im going to go do a few things, be back later <3


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:faint:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Indoor? :shocked: Sounds like fun  You should maybe make it a point next season to try it out, you will be so happy if you do
> 
> truth: Im going to go do a few things, be back later <3


Will do, quite alot of people have recommended it to me.

See ya 

Truth: I don't mean to sound like a rep whore but I'm only 4 points off 7000 rep points. A little help?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Too many smilies on this page.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

A NEW PAGE, A NEW PAGE!!!!1!!!!1


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* My last post no longer makes sense.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Why you eating it with a knife and fork? LOL


I'm not too sure myself.

Truth - I'm suffering from A-League withdrawal syndrome. The season ends too damn early :cuss:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

im going to watch some great movies...starring...Steven Seagal!!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth: *I want some of those new BBQ and cheddar (or something like that) Doritos but Sheetz doesn't sell them.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I'm not too sure myself.
> 
> Truth - I'm suffering from A-League withdrawal syndrome. The season ends too damn early :cuss:


You need more teams in the league, so you can see more games. The quality would decrease though.

Truth: I now have an unholy rep power of +12


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Guacomole Doritos are very awesome, same with the Garden Salsa, and Classic Ranch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We only get the boring Doritos flavors here, no jazzy ones.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

In the UK we only get 4 flavours of Doritos; original, cheese, hint of lime and some wierd spicy ones :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> In the UK we only get 4 flavours of Doritos; original, cheese, hint of lime and some wierd spicy ones :$


I'll mail some to you.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> We only get the boring Doritos flavors here, no jazzy ones.


Ranch is still the best in my opinion, though the buffalo and ranch ones are pretty good too. Black Pepper Jack is probably the second best.

There is also a new White Nacho flavor, which I haven't tried yet.

*Truth:* I never saw Garden Salsa doritos. Though I did have a bag of garden salsa sunchips the other day.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When ever I make a trip to America I always make sure I buy loads of Doritos and a few boxes of Lucky Charms. :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't eat Doritos to often only eat Cheetos if they're the Hella Spicy kind, I mainly stick to Old Dutch Dill Pickle flavor 'Spud Chips. TASTEH!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I like Jalepeno Kettle Chips, but kettle chips have a habit of cutting the shit out of the inside of my mouth.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't get Lays Dill Pickle chips or really any of theirs for that matter they are disgusting, you have to be either braindead or KIF to enjoy 'em.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I'll mail some to you.


Sweet 



> When ever I make a trip to America I always make sure I buy loads of Doritos and a few boxes of Lucky Charms. :$


Those cereal are fucking awesome, as are Fruit Loops :agree:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Sweet
> 
> 
> Fruit Loops :agree:


and Frosted Flakes.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I love sarcasm, especially against WWE Section n00bs


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Don't get Lays Dill Pickle chips or really any of theirs for that matter they are disgusting, you have to be either braindead or KIF to enjoy 'em.


Lays Sour Cream and Onion is the best SC&O chips out though.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Lays Sour Cream and Onion is the best SC&O chips out though.


Ill give you that one but SC&O is so Grade School. I'm taking off.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello all


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Frankie, hows it going? 

Truth: Downloading Austin vs Bret from Mania 13


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Doing great  was just watching wwe 24/7 they have some new stuff. Like the wcw ppv mayham and the stone cold truth also one episode of raw and a episode of nitro.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want WWE 24/7 in the UK.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Doing great  was just watching wwe 24/7 they have some new stuff. Like the wcw ppv mayham and the stone cold truth also one episode of raw and a episode of nitro.


Sounds cool, shame its only in USA :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Last day of school for me today. Got tomorrow off, and Monday, so I have a four day weekend. :agree:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Last day of school for me today. Got tomorrow off, and Monday, so I have a four day weekend. :agree:


Same for me! 

Also, today was my last exam. They are finally over.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Woo! EG*ame* is finally back!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That sucks I'm sorry . It's great I hope you guys get it one day. When they first came out with it it took a year for combcast to get so maybe you guys will get it one day too.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hello to one and all!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Hello to one and all!


Hey Tony, how you doing dude


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hey Tony, how you doing dude


everything's going A-O-K! 

How're you doin'?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm going to head to school now. Later, guys.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> That sucks I'm sorry . It's great I hope you guys get it one day. When they first came out with it it took a year for combcast to get so maybe you guys will get it one day too.


I can safely say we will never get it in England, I'm dead sure of it sadly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Someone please confirm that Legend did have a little ™ on his name, I'm sure he did.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I just completely killed myself down in the park playing football in the sun. I could hardly bring myself to walk home then as I stepped through the door I felt the worst cram I have ever witnessed in my life :$ It was worth it though 

Truth: I find it crazy how it can be so sunny over here today and yet it's snowing in America 

Truth: Need to have a shower/bath in a bit cause I grazed up my legs sliding :$

Howdy everyone. Hope all is well.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Someone please confirm that Legend did have a little ™ on his name, I'm sure he did.


yea, i'm positive he did not too long ago.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> everything's going A-O-K!
> 
> How're you doin'?


I'm good thanks, bit bored, so I'm gonna go in a minute 



KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: I just completely killed myself down in the park playing football in the sun. I could hardly bring myself to walk home then as I stepped through the door I felt the worst cram I have ever witnessed in my life :$ It was worth it though
> 
> Truth: I find it crazy how it can be so sunny over here today and yet it's snowing in America
> 
> ...


MIKE!!! A rare guest appearance from you I see 

How are you anyway?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hows it goin Mike?

I played footy this morning too, very warm out


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> yea, i'm positive he did not too long ago.


He gave me rep saying he never did, I'm sure he wasn't telling the truth.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He gave me rep saying he never did, I'm sure he wasn't telling the truth.


I guess he wants to defend himself against all those who accuse him of "Pyro-following"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah most likely.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah most likely.


His profile says his old name was IAmLegend. No mention of a TM.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> His profile says his old name was IAmLegend. No mention of a TM.


That's odd, i could've sworn when he responded in my old btb once there was a little TM after his name


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Matt  Yeah, I'm absolutely perfect right now and even though I feel pretty dead and achey, there is a kind of weird satisfaction that accompanies that feeling :$

Where abouts are you going to go out to Matt?

Hey Ste! Did you have a good game? Where on earth did this good weather come from, I swear it freaks me out how quickly it changes from ice cold to boiling hot :$

And two Scousers and yet no sly comment about United losing last night  I am surprised. Surely me being online can't have shellshocked you THAT much 

PM from Tony *checks*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Hey Matt  Yeah, I'm absolutely perfect right now and even though I feel pretty dead and achey, there is a kind of weird satisfaction that accompanies that feeling :$
> 
> Where abouts are you going to go out to Matt?
> 
> ...


It's only a gift :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I can safely say we will never get it in England, I'm dead sure of it sadly.


 

So what do you think of the name change? I wanted to change it to Escobar but that would have been a whole name change. But I think it's good.



Jerichoholic said:


> Hello to one and all!


Hi what's up?


Hey Mike  what's up?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Hey Matt  Yeah, I'm absolutely perfect right now and even though I feel pretty dead and achey, there is a kind of weird satisfaction that accompanies that feeling :$
> 
> Where abouts are you going to go out to Matt?
> 
> ...


I might not go out now 

Yeah, United were lucky to only lose 2-1. They will definately win at Old Trafford so theres no point in me gloating :$

Truth: Going to play golf tommorrow


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> His profile says his old name was IAmLegend. No mention of a TM.


You edit that thing yourself though, so he might that have put it in there.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You edit that thing yourself though, so he might that have put it in there.


If he's that smart


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It has changed now Mike, it's gone cold now, but this morning, it was great 

Was your game good Mike, mine was, but got exhauseted to easily  I lack stamina

Don't worry Mike, i always class you as more of a West Ham fan than Man Utd 

What happened to your fans last night was awful though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Matt, your playing golf tomorrow 

I love Golf


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> So what do you think of the name change? I wanted to change it to Escobar but that would have been a whole name change. But I think it's good.
> 
> 
> Hi what's up?
> ...


Hey, i'm not up to much, just sitting my lazy ass behind the computer, you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Hey, i'm not up to much, just sitting my lazy ass behind the computer, you?


Same  I missed last nights south park i have to catch the reply tonight. :agree: I'm watching nitro on wwe 24/7 .


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Matt, your playing golf tomorrow
> 
> I love Golf


Its only pitch and putt, but still golf none the less 

I am decent at teeing off but I can't putt very well at all. I always hit it too far :$

You really good at golf then?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> You edit that thing yourself though, so he might that have put it in there.


Truth - I'm pretty sure Legend never had a (tm) at the end of his user-name.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Same  I missed last nights south park i have to catch the reply tonight. :agree: I'm watching nitro on wwe 24/7 .


i wish i could watch wwe 24/7


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello everyone


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I'm pretty sure Legend never had a (tm) at the end of his user-name.


Really? I'm sure he did, how odd. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Its only pitch and putt, but still golf none the less
> 
> I am decent at teeing off but I can't putt very well at all. I always hit it too far :$
> 
> You really good at golf then?


I thought i was until i joined my golf club (i'm off 120 but there's people younger than me who are just as good.

Honestly, there's someone who is 12, and he's off 10 :shocked: 

Practice makes perfect, and Pitch an Putt is always a good place to start


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Because I'm too lazy and slow to do quoting 

STE: Yeah, I'm a scummy attempt at a Man Utd fan really :$ I get knackered too easily too and have no stamina  First up when I got there we played knockouts and even though I am nowhere near the best player I worked so damn hard and won the whole thing, which was amazing to me as I really am not skillful at all but being pretty tenacious pays off for me. It knackered me out before the match started though to put so much energy into knockouts :$ Yeah, the fan violence was a disgrace. It was still boiling hot when I left the park but it might be cold now down here. It would be typical that the second I get in it starts pouring down whereas I was begging for a bit of that a minute ago.

MATT: Golf tomorrow hey. I didn't peg you down as being someone who would play golf but I guess you are an all rounder  How comes you might not be going out, the change in temperature that Ste reported? I'm not so confident although 2-1 was a good result to escape from with 10 men in Rome. My friend has a knack of getting predictions right and he picked Roma as his dark horse this year. I would take the Premiership over anything so if you gave me a choice of losing to Roma and Blackburn and winning the next three Premiership matches, I'd take the latter everytime :$

I got to mock an Arsenal fan today for you two  Not sure if you have many of them where you are (I bet there were a few more a few years ago but they mysteriously evolved into Chelsea fans )

FRANKIE: Hey dude, I'm great thanks. How are things going for you? What tempted you to name change?

TONY: Thank you very much for that dude; you don't have to go out buying me gifts


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : playing FM, too addictive, too addictive


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Why are you discusing if legend had a TM sign?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Hello everyone


Hello .


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Because TM signs suck ass, (sorry Matt) 

Truth - I remember when the first TTT thread was put in the trash my posts went up to 2,100 then back down again. I still can't believe I'm not there yet.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

NastyNas said:


> Hello .


Hello how are you?



> Because TM signs suck ass, (sorry Matt)


hey i have one of them  lol


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Because TM signs suck ass, (sorry Matt)


true at that!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> MATT: Golf tomorrow hey. I didn't peg you down as being someone who would play golf but I guess you are an all rounder  How comes you might not be going out, the change in temperature that Ste reported? I'm not so confident although 2-1 was a good result to escape from with 10 men in Rome. My friend has a knack of getting predictions right and he picked Roma as his dark horse this year. I would take the Premiership over anything so if you gave me a choice of losing to Roma and Blackburn and winning the next three Premiership matches, I'd take the latter everytime :$


Yeah,I don't play golf that often really. Me and my mates just do it for a laugh really 

I wasn't going anywhere important, just do some art. But I'll do that tonight instead.

I think Man Utd did very well last night not to get hammered. That sort of luck only happens when your doing well in a competition :$ So I see Man Utd winning the next leg. Shame if they get to the final, the mighty Liverpool will beat them 



> truth : playing FM, too addictive, too addictive


It really is, I used to play it all day a few years ago :$ Don't play it anymore though.



> Because TM signs suck ass, (sorry Matt)


Fuck the haters


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Because I'm too lazy and slow to do quoting
> 
> STE: Yeah, I'm a scummy attempt at a Man Utd fan really :$ I get knackered too easily too and have no stamina  First up when I got there we played knockouts and even though I am nowhere near the best player I worked so damn hard and won the whole thing, which was amazing to me as I really am not skillful at all but being pretty tenacious pays off for me. It knackered me out before the match started though to put so much energy into knockouts :$ Yeah, the fan violence was a disgrace. It was still boiling hot when I left the park but it might be cold now down here. It would be typical that the second I get in it starts pouring down whereas I was begging for a bit of that a minute ago.
> 
> ...


Just got tried of nasjayz also I have also liked nas more I was thinking of making it Nas but that would be too close to ras. Then I wanted to put it as escobar which is what nas was know as but when can't do a compete name change so I picked nastynas also a name nas had gone under before a nickname he had.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I need to get in the Football Manager groove again some time soon. I haven't played since a West Ham game I had going. About 12 games into the season we were 4th in the league and 8 points ahead of Arsenal. Then the next time I played it I won my last two UEFA Cup group games to have a 100% record but my laptop froze so it never saved that bit so I never went back to the game, which was a shame. I need a new challenge to do to get me back into it but sometimes I just start a game and get bored too easily :$

I think I should go take that shower now before my leg becomes too infected  It's got all that green grass stainage around and there's like a dozen little red slashes and then a big skin gash so I better clean it up in case my leg turns fully green and plops off. Be back in a bit :$

EDIT: Matt and Frankie. Replies guaranteed the second I get back <3


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If i was the manager of a team, i would much prefer to have a hard working player like you in it Mike, than someone who is naturally talented, but didn't work hard 

It's great that you won Mike, when we play that, i can never normally be bothered playing fully, becuase of the likelihood i'll get injured  so i just try, and fail at doing extravagant skills, and normally end up going out about 3rd.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> truth : playing FM, too addictive, too addictive


It is. I'm a bit bored of it now though. Getting Fisher Athletic to the Premier League just seems like to hard a task.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

NastyNas said:


> Just got tried of nasjayz also I have also liked nas more I was thinking of making it Nas but that would be too close to ras. Then I wanted to put it as escobar which is what nas was know as but when can't do a compete name change so I picked nastynas also a name nas had gone under before a nickname he had.


You gonna change your PS3 name then?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> It's great that you won Mike, when we play that, i can never normally be bothered playing fully, becuase of the likelihood i'll get injured  *so i just try, and fail at doing extravagant skills*, and normally end up going out about 3rd.


Just like me :$

I always try to do stepovers and backheels and fail. But meh, thats the fun of it


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> You gonna change your PS3 name then?


everyone has a PS3 but me


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Hello how are you?


I'm doing great  Just watching some wrestling.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Spiderman 3 the movie and the game are nearly out


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Just like me :$
> 
> I always try to do stepovers and backheels and fail. But meh, thats the fun of it


Same, it's always good to score a top class goal. Not that i ever do for my football team. 3 goals in 5 years :$

I always get into the habit of doing keepiups for somereason, and then get tackled (not in a real match)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> You gonna change your PS3 name then?


Oh I had forgotten about that. I might change that too.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Same, it's always good to score a top class goal. Not that i ever do for my football team. 3 goals in 5 years :$
> 
> I always get into the habit of doing keepiups for somereason, and then get tackled (not in a real match)


I never scored for my team, I played at right back for every game though, so thats my excuse :$ Set up a lot though 

I don't play in a team anymore though, not good enough.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: *I need to get in the Football Manager groove again some time soon*. I haven't played since a West Ham game I had going. About 12 games into the season we were 4th in the league and 8 points ahead of Arsenal. Then the next time I played it I won my last two UEFA Cup group games to have a 100% record but my laptop froze so it never saved that bit so I never went back to the game, which was a shame. I need a new challenge to do to get me back into it but sometimes I just start a game and get bored too easily :$


Me too, but first, I need some more RAM for my computer. 

I remember my legendary Everton team that went undefeated all season.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I never scored for my team, I played at right back for every game though, so thats my excuse :$ Set up a lot though
> 
> I don't play in a team anymore though, not good enough.


aww..

I'm gonna restart my football "career" in august


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> Me too, but first, I need some more RAM for my computer.
> 
> I remember my legendary *Everton team* that went undefeated all season.


:no: 

I once had an awesome Man City team, who won the league. I had Martins, Deco, Beattie, Wright Phillips. A force to be reckoned with


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> I remember my legendary Everton team that went undefeated all season


The only way an Everton team would go undefeated would be through a game 

I play Centre Back, i'm considering giving it in after this year, i just keep getting too many injuries.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm a very average footballer. I can't go past people and my touch is horrendous, however I'm a smart player. I never take people on I always pass the ball. Last season I think I would have easily topped the assists chart but no one cares about assists 

Truth - I will be almightly pissed if I'm not the captain of my team this season. Last season Crayon got it because he actually has skills but I know I'd be a far better captain.



> I once had an awesome Man City team, who won the league. I had Martins, Deco, Beattie, Wright Phillips. A force to be reckoned with


Oh yeah, well my Fisher team has Davidson, Hearn, Kitamirike, Green, and Bagnall. We're currently second in the Conference National League. Beat that


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :no:
> 
> I once had an awesome Man City team, who won the league. I had Martins, Deco, Beattie, Wright Phillips. A force to be reckoned with


Stuffed you lot 4-0 at Turdfield 

I've also never lost to Liverpool on any version of FM, once knocking them out of the Carling Cup as Yeovil.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I used to play for a team, but knee problems have stopped me from playing my best now  i just stick to the 6 a side when we play at college now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I'm a very average footballer. I can't go past people and my touch is horrendous, however I'm a smart player. I never take people on I always pass the ball. Last season I think I would have easily topped the assists chart but no one cares about assists
> 
> Truth - I will be almightly pissed if I'm not the captain of my team this season. Last season Crayon got it because he actually has skills but I know I'd be a far better captain.


You? Bouma? This team must win every game


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Why the hatin on them mighty fine toffees? :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Why the hatin on them mighty fine toffees? :$


You disappoint me Tony :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I'd mark out if Deuce and Domino had to fued with a team who was living 50 years in the future.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> You disappoint me Tony :no:


You dissapoint me as well matthew :no:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> You? Bouma? This team must win every game


We sucked a fair bit. But Crayon and I link up well so we could always get a goal.

Truth - My team has weird positions. Last season I played Eboue but next season I'll be playing Makelele. I suggest that Crayon plays Rooney but he thinks he plays Agbonlahor.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I'd mark out if Deuce and Domino had to fued *with a team who was living 50 years in the future*.


D-Ray 3000 and Shark Boy :agree:

Best. Feud. Ever.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Even tho i like him kennedy is overrated. :agree:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - Even tho i like him kennedy is overrated. :agree:


:agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Being captain of a team sucks Steve. I used to be, and it just pissed me off, having to encourage everyone else, and taking alot of the responsibility for poor performances.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - Even tho i like him kennedy is overrated. :agree:


I would have never guessed.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Plan 'Take a Bath' has failed due to a lack of hot water :$ Leg grows greener by the second  I stuck the imersion(ain't got a clue how to spell that word :$) on so I need to remember to have it turned off in like 30 mins to avoid bankrupting the family. Please don't let me forget 

Replyage:

MATT: Oh, you're an artist Matt  Is that what you see as a career or do you just choose it as a subject you can just do well at?

Yup, we definitely need a United/Liverpool final although the law of averages (the same won that applied to Liverpool/Arsenal I guess) would suggest that Rafa wouldn't take being beaten by us three times this season.

FRANKIE: Does too ras mean too like Rock and Sock or is it a word that the cool people use that I'm not familiar with :$

I like the ring NastyNas has too it but you're too kind for anyone to ever think of you as being truly nasty 

STE: I usually do that and just try to take on the flair players at their own games and one of them always say something like, 'the hard thing about when you do that is that you don't even know what you're going to do next so it makes it even harder for me to know' which I guess is a positive 

I really do go all out nowadays when we do Knockouts to try to win and I do think that in the long run, the more effort you put in, the better it pays off. So many of the rounds came down to me and someone far more skilful to decide who got the last place through and I was so short on energy I could have just given up but it kept going perfect. I did get my fair share of luck too of course, like when I conceded a penalty but then managed to run in and head in the rebound when the player I fouled missed in the first round 

Whenever we play Knockouts at school we never have time to play more than one round but today I was playing football with a different group and the same dude was happy to stay in goal the whole time without moaning and everything so it was a lot of fun.

Anyway enough of me and my footballing exploits :$

GREATEST FM EXPLOIT: Nothing major, I don't have enough RAM to get too far in games and I'm not a super manager. My best work was in four seasons transforming Greenock Morton from a mid-table second division side to Champion's League qualifiers.

Season One - 1st in Second Division
Season Two - 3rd in First Division (lost out on last day, gutting )
Season Three - 1st in First Division
Season Four - 6th in SPL
Season Five - 2nd in SPL (still nowhere near Celtic though )

I left at this point as I thought I couldn't take them any further but that was probably a huge mistake as I ended up at Nottingham Forest in League One when I probably could have got a much better job. I stopped playing the game halfway through that sixth season but Morton were bottom of the SPL without me so I wish I stuck it out :$

Winning the league with City and Everton  I need a challenge like that to get me back into it


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Being captain of a team sucks Steve. I used to be, and it just pissed me off, having to encourage everyone else, and taking alot of the responsibility for poor performances.


I'm good at that stuff though and. Crayon's too soft for the armband, I never heard once say anything during a match unless he was yelling at me to pass to him or swearling at himself for missing a shot. I just feel I have a bigger presence, and I'm always full of encouragement even if I'm not the captain. Also I'm incredibly good at picking the coin toss.

It shouldn't be the best players who are the captains, it should be the best leader.

Truth - FM is a funny game. I remember once when I was Chesterfield in the Premier League, I left in December to go to Newcastle and the team didn't win one more match for the rest of the season. I was just laughing my ass off that I was cruising around 8th position and when I left they dropped straight down and got relegated.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Replyage:
> 
> MATT: Oh, you're an artist Matt  Is that what you see as a career or do you just choose it as a subject you can just do well at?
> 
> ...


No, I just chose it becuase I knew I'd pass. I won't take it up as a career. Theres many better than me in my class, and even they won't be able to live off it.

I think a Utd/Liverpool final would be the most passionate ever. If we won it would be the greatest moment ever  But losing would crush me :$

Impressive achievements Mike, I never play as lower league teams. I need to play as a half decent team to achieve anything 



rKo_Destiny said:


> Also I'm incredibly good at picking the coin toss.


The most important part of football


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I find the best challenge on FM is taking to the lower leagues. It's funny as to see that I have a world class scout working part time for my team at 1,000 pounds per annum :lmao

Thing is that you need to get used to it. If you try using the same tactics as a conference south team as you would a Premier League team you'll get crushed so it takes some adjustment time.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I don't get any school off for Easter. Oh well though, almost done for the year.

*Truth:* Making some hash browns and a croissant breakfast sandwich. It is 12:30, but breakfast food still tastes good.

*Truth:* There are 15 smilies in KKUK's post.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Easter break is awesome, I have off today through Monday.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Ive Had since last wednesday off


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

putting the Godfather onto my ps3.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

That just made me laugh my ass off Delfin  It is true that it is far more useful to just count my smilies than bother reading all the crap that I type, but then again at least I headlined off different bits for different people so nobody had to torture themselves with the whole damn thing 

It's good that you have the talent in Art to get an easy grade. I drew Ronaldo (the chubby one) back in Year 9 when Art was compulsory and we spent weeks on it and suffice to say the end product ensured I could not continue feigning artistic talent any longer 

Yeah, if we lost on penalties to you afterbeing 3-0 up I would actually contemplate suicide  It would be a case of definitely not knowing it's over until the fat lady sings though because we are the last two British CL winners and we both came from being dead to being champions. Maybe it would be one where you take the lead in the 93th minute when 5 is added on then we level in the 94th and win it in the 95th  Obviously it would start out 3-0 to us, then it would be pulled back to 3-2 when you level in the 93rd minute before we come from behind to win. That way we truly include the best bits of both our previous finals and we get to win 

I find it hard to adjust to being a team where you don't know the players but it is often easier to start with a team where you are stuck with what you have got and have no money, it kind of helps you improve as a manager I think. Saying that, the only lower league team I have been on FM is my local side and that's not too impossible because I know most of the players. So I agree with Steve that lower league management is tough, but when you realise how long it will take to work your way all the way up, it makes you want to be a Premiership team 

I'm gonna take that bath now and I'll speak to you all some time soon. Thanks for everything


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Truth: Working on a Nate Webb gif and it is a massive failure. He's too awesome, I can't work with the sig limits.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

See ya Mike 

Truth: Watching Bret/Austin.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

See you latter Mike.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: Easter is fun.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Truth: Easter is fun.


Only if you have a foursome with horny girls, its alrite for some eh Matt?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> snip


I didn't think that CarlitoCabanaGirl was capable of making such a long post.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Only if you have a foursome with horny girls, its alrite for some eh Matt?


LOL.

Truth: Just to let Matt know, it'll be a threesome with horny girls tommorow.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

X/L/AJ said:


> Truth: Working on a Nate Webb gif and it is a massive failure. He's too awesome, I can't work with the sig limits.


Nate Webb owns :agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Hey, both Matt's i forgot to say before, i saw Gerrard drive past outside my house earlier today 

Truth: Going for a shower, be back soon


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Sup, how is everyone?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Good Haza, still awaiting something though :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I am horribly bored and unable to think of something productive to do.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

truth just downloaded and watched Angle vs Joe I, Angle Vs Joe II and Bret vs Austin


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- Pyro left a great response about "talent" in some thread about SmackDown being like WCW or somethng like that.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

EGame said:


> Truth: I am horribly bored and unable to think of something productive to do.


Try bitch slapping the next person you see


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^And then make a rant on how their face hurt your hand.

Truth: Having a little break before I head to the pub.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> ^^And then make a rant on how their face hurt your hand.
> 
> Truth: Having a little break before I head to the pub.


I can honesty bet we will se ya on here later tonight, hammered...as usual

Truth-I am quite dissapointed that Joe/Punk II finished downloading and then when I went to watch it, it doesn't work on Windows media


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> I can honesty bet we will se ya on here later tonight, hammered...as usual
> 
> Truth-I am quite dissapointed that Joe/Punk II finished downloading and then when I went to watch it, it doesn't work on Windows media


That sucks. Also, the one I downloaded from this site was so low quality I couldn't see what was happening like half the shit in the media section.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> I can honesty bet we will se ya on here later tonight, hammered...as usual
> 
> Truth-I am quite dissapointed that Joe/Punk II finished downloading and then when I went to watch it, it doesn't work on Windows media


1) The bright lights of the screen attract my dumbened brain :$

2) Download VLC Media player. That things plays just about anything.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> That sucks. Also, the one I downloaded from this site was so low quality I couldn't see what was happening like half the shit in the media section.


Ouch, I really wouldn't know which one is worse. Having it and can't watch it, or watch it but can hardly tell what is going on....I am thankful the other 3 matches I got aren't that bad of quality, especially the CZW one.

EDIT-Monty, I am sure those lights do. Don't leave the monitor when you get back, steer away from the light:agree:

Well I would but I am not going to be at my dad's house for much longer untill like June, but maybe then I will get that program downloaded.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> I can honesty bet we will se ya on here later tonight, hammered...as usual
> 
> Truth-*I am quite dissapointed that Joe/Punk II finished downloading and then when I went to watch it, it doesn't work on Windows media*


Aw that sucks man. It's a fucking great match as well.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watching some classic Lucha action from WCW, love these matches 

WCW Cruiserweight Division = Ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Apparently Dixie Carter went to my school, there was a huge article about her in the university newspaper today because apparently TNA is coming here Saturday night. I'd go if I didn't have to pay and/or I wasn't broke.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Downloading Punk vs hero TLC hope its good  and now im off to walk the dog.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

Truth - I haven't been to this thread in like 3 months.

OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG.

Rit...?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WCW said:


> Apparently Dixie Carter went to my school, there was a huge article about her in the university newspaper today because apparently TNA is coming here Saturday night. I'd go if I didn't have to pay and/or I wasn't broke.


:lmao Yeah if we only didn't have to pay

Truth-Matt does speak the truth, WCW always seemed to excel with teh crusierweights, no matter what time period or how bad it was at the time.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Watching some classic Lucha action from WCW, love these matches
> 
> WCW Cruiserweight Division = Ratings


La Parka = Ratings.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dean Malenko > The rest of the Crusierweights.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> :lmao Yeah if we only didn't have to pay
> 
> Truth-Matt does speak the truth, WCW always seemed to excel with teh crusierweights, no matter what time period or how bad it was at the time.


Those fuckers in Orlando don't have to pay. I seriously wish I lived in Orlando just for that reason. Even if it is TNA it's a free wrestling show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Brye is here


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : arrived


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey assholes, recognize!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

What you gonna do red rep us?  

ROFLOLMAOMGTFO


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> What you gonna do red rep us?
> 
> ROFLOLMAOMGTFO


shh, don't recognize!!!


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

You guys are assholes now 

What happened?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Brye wants to speak in 1st person now


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

capitalism took over


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

CoMmUnIsM 4 LyFe!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hpnotiq said:


> You guys are assholes now
> 
> What happened?


I've always been nice, maybe you have changed  j/k
NWO 4 LYFE!!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Brye wants to speak in 1st person now


No.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Updated my avatar to what I think is one of the funniest things I have ever seen on a TV show in my life.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> No.


Brye wants a CM Punk banner


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Updated my avatar to what I think is one of the funniest things I have ever saw on a TV show in my life.


Will and Carlton dancing on Fresh Prince = Life changing moment


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Truth- I hate when I hear people say they want Kane with the mask back like its going to change him into a good wrestler or something. Kane's best run was right after he took the mask off.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : carlton may be one of the funniest TV charachters ever


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- I hate when I hear people say they want Kane with the mask back like its going to change him into a good wrestler or something. Kane's best run was right after he took the mask off.


Kane has never been great really. His mask just meant he had something different to other wrestlers, now hes nothing more than an over version of Albert.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Truth- I hate when I hear people say they want Kane with the mask back like its going to change him into a good wrestler or something. Kane's best run was right after he took the mask off.


His best run was his first run.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Kane has never been great really. His mask just meant he had something different to other wrestlers, now hes nothing more than an over version of Albert.


Albert is a better wrestler though...


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I'm excited about Ivory making it to the WNBA but UNC won't be the same next year without her though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> His best run was his first run.


Nope. His first run without his mask was much more enjoyable for me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


True dat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I need the vid of Kane setting JR on fire. JR's expressions were classic.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Updated my avatar to what I think is one of the funniest things I have ever seen on a TV show in my life.


Truth - I love that episode.

Kemosabi, Jump on it, Jump on it, Jump on it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- BOred


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I need the vid of Kane setting JR on fire. JR's expressions were classic.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9TCCTdT2Bc

:shocked:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I might make myself a banner.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- BOred


You watching the Game???


Dice K pitching a shut out:hb


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9TCCTdT2Bc
> 
> :shocked:


I can assure you thats not made of BBQ sauce. 

JR is hilarious.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: My Dad got me a digital camera. I've always wanted one but the way he went about to get it kills the joy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> You watching the Game???
> 
> 
> Dice K pitching a shut out:hb


I threw it on about 20 minutes ago. This is awesome


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> I threw it on about 20 minutes ago. This is awesome


:hb


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: My Dad got me a digital camera. I've always wanted one but the way he went about to get it kills the joy.


Who'd he kill?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb


He's doing awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I love how JR didn't get alarmed when Kane walked into the interview with a bucket of gasoline.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn Pedroia struck out


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

cookies


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gyro Ball = ratings


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Who'd he kill?


my mom...:no:














































j/k 

He really fucked up pretty bad and got his girls gifts to make it up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Gyro Ball = ratings


:agree:

Baltimore is 0-3 :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Mike Chiota's selling of a slingshot during the Taker/HHH match at WMX7 is awesome. He's out for a good 6-7 minutes :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9TCCTdT2Bc
> 
> :shocked:


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm gonna LOL all the way to class. Laterz.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Has Dice K thrown that weird pitch?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dice K strikes out the side:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I'm gonna LOL all the way to class. Laterz.


later K

5 Strikeouts already for Dice K


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Has DiceK thrown that weird pitch?


I can't even tell. He's got like 8 different pitches.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3891837-post13.html


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3891837-post13.html
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Everyone who wore red at Mania lost.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao What did P1 get banned for this time?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

WCW said:


> Has Dice K thrown that weird pitch?


Truth - You talking about the gyroball? I wish the game was on TV (near me) so I could watch it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - You talking about the gyroball? I wish the game was on TV (near me) so I could watch it.


Yeah, Im watching it. Im pretty sure he did the Gyroball


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - You talking about the gyroball? I wish the game was on TV (near me) so I could watch it.


It's not on here either. I blame ESPN.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

WCW said:


> It's not on here either. I blame ESPN.


Truth - I know, it sucks. They hype him up and they don't even broadcast his debut so everyone can watch it. The Tigers game was postponed so I could have been watching that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, now it could still be a 2 hitter


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> What did P1 get banned for this time?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3883405-post200.html

lawlcoholic?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao What did P1 get banned for this time?


Making an idiot of himself in the Name Modification Thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the game is being streamed on some website? MLB? ESPN?


It's way too big of a game not to be.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao P1 is such a moron. The last few months he's been banned more then he's been unbanned.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm pretty sure the game is being streamed on some website? MLB? ESPN?
> 
> 
> It's way too big of a game not to be.


You can watch it on MLB TV online I think


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Rock vs. Hogan from NWO '03 on my iPod for the motherfucking win.

I gotta say now Brye, that .GIF of Ashley is the most manish looking one I've seen of her ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Rock vs. Hogan from NWO '03 on my iPod for the motherfucking win.


Nice decision.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

P1 said fuck more than I said ***** in that entire post


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Watching Michaels/Sid from Royal Rumble 1997.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> P1 said fuck more than I said ***** in that entire post


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Rock vs. Hogan from NWO '03 on my iPod for the motherfucking win.
> 
> *I gotta say now Brye, that .GIF of Ashley is the most manish looking one I've seen of her ever*.


I've gotten that from about 3 people now, so I think I'll change it. Don't wanna burn anyones eyes I still dont think she looks bad in it though


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dice K is already the best pitcher in baseball history.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Just put Punk vs Hero TLC on my ipod :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Dice K is already the best pitcher in baseball history.


:agree:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Dice K is already the best pitcher in baseball history.


Haha - I'm just pissed that the Yankees didn't get him, it was quite obvious he was going to be great.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/306228/video/xr7lt_ecw-december-to-dismember-full/1

They make you watch this in hell.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/related/306228/video/xr7lt_ecw-december-to-dismember-full/1
> 
> They make you watch this in hell.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Haha - I'm just pissed that the Yankees didn't get him, it was quite obvious he was going to be great.


Yanks couldn't even afford to talk to him.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/related/306228/video/xr7lt_ecw-december-to-dismember-full/1
> 
> They make you watch this in hell.


Worst PPV I've ever seen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/related/306228/video/xr7lt_ecw-december-to-dismember-full/1
> 
> They make you watch this in hell.


Anything with Lashley can't be in hell.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Watching Daisuke's debut


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RDX said:


> Truth- Watching Daisuke's debut


Who isn't?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Who isn't?


WCW


:hb


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/1269569/video/xpnm1_elimination-chamber/1

The Ultimate superman in action.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> Who isn't?


All people outside the KC or Boston Area, because I dont believe it is being shown nationally. And he just gave up a homerun. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn David Dejesus


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Dice K is having no problem with Kansas City's high powered offense.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:topic:

My internet is going so slow right now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Dice K is having no problem with Kansas City's high powered offense.


Homeruns are problems.


:sad:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

David DeJesus is an asshole.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW
> 
> 
> :hb


:frustrate


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjkRFF6zabI

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

THAT'S HOW YOU GET A DOUBLE PLAY:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjkRFF6zabI
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjkRFF6zabI
> 
> :lmao


ha ha i was watching that one, carlito has done it before aswell  Soccer AM is brilliant.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> THAT'S HOW YOU GET A DOUBLE PLAY:hb



He looked safe at first glance


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjkRFF6zabI
> 
> :lmao


That music is so awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

8 k's


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I didn't know Ashley had a tattoo on his left arm

Truth: Bought Fable for my PC


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Truth: I was looking to download the Whitest Kids U Know cd and it is only on Demonoid which I have to be a member and registration is closed unless someone who is already signed up sends me an invitation.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Homeruns are problems.
> 
> 
> :sad:


Yeah I posted that before I knew he gave up a home run. Kansas City sucks btw.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

10 k's in your first major league start = ratings


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

John Brown 'King of da Burbz' Ghetto Revival!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Xexu7Kw4AXw


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I might watch some Giant Bernard matches


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Heading out in about 30 minutes


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Vicious and Delicious getting back on the indy circuit = Ticket sales


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - The Adult Swim marketing people are awesome:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - The Adult Swim marketing people are awesome:


:lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Fell slightly sick


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Royals blowing the game = ratings!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Watching the Masters Golf


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Forgot the Masters was on.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Masters > Chris Masters


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

P1 got banned again? 2x in a row? Isn't it supposed to be permanent?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth- big sports fan but can't watch golf.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Tiger had some problemds with the front 9, no birdies at all...


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - just got a Email from Sony saying i will be sent my free copy of casino royal for Blu ray in the next 45 days


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

going to look at some Immortal Technique stuff Dre sent me


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The Masters > Chris Masters


I don't think it was ever in question?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He's 1 over after 11.

Had a 5 quid bet on Adam Scott at 28-1, could be quite a good win me thinks, don't know how he's doing though



> going to look at some Immortal Technique stuff Dre sent me


:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What'd P1 get banned for this time? I hope this time it's actually permanent.

Truth- I finally got my DVD's from IVPvideo in the mail, I only watched the Sampler so far. The Kamen vs Ebessan match had me in stitches. I never thought I'd see a fat guy do a slow motion Shinning Wizard.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Quid is an amazingly awesome word.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dammit, can't decide if I want Summerslam 2001 factory sealed, or Godfather Mob Wars for PSP


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> What'd P1 get banned for this time? I hope this time it's actually permanent.
> 
> Truth- I finally got my DVD's from IVPvideo in the mail, I only watched the Sampler so far. The Kamen vs Ebessan match had me in stitches. I never thought I'd see a fat guy do a slow motion Shinning Wizard.


only a week again  He made a fool of himself in the name mod thread


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

When does he not make a fool of himself?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> What'd P1 get banned for this time? I hope this time it's actually permanent.
> 
> Truth- I finally got my DVD's from IVPvideo in the mail, I only watched the Sampler so far. The Kamen vs Ebessan match had me in stitches. I never thought I'd see a fat guy do a slow motion Shinning Wizard.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/premium-vip-lounge/307963-name-modification-requests-42.html


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Why all the hatin on P1, and behind his back, for shame :no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> He's 1 over after 11.
> 
> Had a 5 quid bet on Adam Scott at 28-1, could be quite a good win me thinks, don't know how he's doing though
> 
> ...


I'm listening to Harlem Streets right now he's sick



Derek_2k4 said:


> What'd P1 get banned for this time? I hope this time it's actually permanent.


He flamed in that thread in the rant section about how people who get a premium membership gets rep

EDIT: oh I thought it was his other post


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Off now - Cya later.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Why all the hatin on P1, and behind his back, for shame :no:


We tell him we hate him when he's here, so it's not like we're being hypocritical.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> When does he not make a fool of himself?


:argh: never


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - just got a Email from Sony saying i will be sent my free copy of casino royal for Blu ray in the next 45 days


Tell me more.

Also do you have PS3 online?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Those who are without sins can throw the first stone, younglings...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Those who are without sins can throw the first stone, younglings...


Jesus hates him too.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I like P1 :$

Freedom of Speech is my favpurite Movement


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Jesus hates him too.


Jesus hates absolutely nobody, that my son, is a fact...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Jesus hates absolutely nobody, that my son, is a fact...


Even Carlito?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll listen to Freedom of Speech next as soon as my computer stops slowing down then speeding up



Brye said:


> Even Carlito?


Don't insult carlito :topic:

Later Mysterio


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just bought Summerslam '01


:hb


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Even Carlito?


Carlito is actually one of his favorite followers, he told me last week :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Carlito is actually one of his favorite followers, he told me last week :agree:


 what did Jesus talk to you on MSN?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Just bought Summerslam '01
> 
> 
> :hb


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> what did Jesus talk to you on MSN?


Are you insane?

He came to me in a dream, dumbass! :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Merry Christmas!


:ns


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Are you insane?
> 
> He came to me in a dream, dumbass! :no:


Oh

Well I did he say anything else?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Are you insane?
> 
> He came to me in a dream, dumbass! :no:


GOLD


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Oh
> 
> Well I did he say anything else?


He did mention some weirdo named Brian who happened to love a Goldberg version of a WWE Diva, i think he said it was someone named Ashley, don't know for sure though


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

RaS said:


> Tell me more.
> 
> Also do you have PS3 online?


thats all it said, that I have qualified for a free copy and yes i do have PS3 online my gamer tag is Scotty_B


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> He did mention some weirdo named Brian who happened to love a Goldberg version of a WWE Diva, i think he said it was someone named Ashley, don't know for sure though


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> He did mention some weirdo named Brian who happened to love a Goldberg version of a WWE Diva, i think he said it was someone named Ashley, don't know for sure though


That's just dirty Ashley has more of a Mark Henry thing going


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao




EDIT : To overrated : I'm pretty sure my bearded friend said it was more of a Goldberg-thang :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'd rep Tony but I've used too much in the past 24 hours


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- I'd rep Tony but I've used too much in the past 24 hours


Jesus'll make sure you can rep again...in about 24 hours!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Jerichoholic said:


> EDIT : To overrated : I'm pretty sure my bearded friend said it was more of a Goldberg-thang :agree:


 i did not say anything


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Jesus'll make sure you can rep again...in about 24 hours!


I don't think he controls that :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ashley hate is no longer fun


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Steve Austin said his all time favorite wrestler was Ric Flair and his two other favorites were Ricky Steamboat and Bret Hart.

:hb


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> i did not say anything


hmm, Jesus mislead me, that's odd, April 1st is long gone


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

WCW said:


> Steve Austin said his all time favorite wrestler was Ric Flair and his two other favorites were Ricky Steamboat and Bret Hart.
> 
> :hb


Steve > Bret, Flair, Steamboat. :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Steve > Bret, Flair, Steamboat. :hb


Nah.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ashley hate is no longer fun


I dunno...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ashley hate is no longer fun



It's not hate it's the stone cold truth

New Look


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve Austin is a better entertainer than Bret, Flair and Steamboat combined. As far as being a wrestler, well that's your perogative I guess.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

WCW said:


> Nah.


Steve > Bret, Steamboat, Flair. for entertainment then :hb


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

How can someone say the Natj ain't entertaining 

I actually don't know if Austin is more entertaining than Flair, i have my doubts .


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Steve > Bret, Flair, Steamboat. :hb


Lol, nope....

Truth ~ Off to Yankee stadium to see Pettitte dominate.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Steve > Bret, Steamboat?


In ring? Nah.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> How can someone say the Natj ain't entertaining
> 
> I actually don't know if Austin is more entertaining than Flair, i have my doubts .


Did I say Flair wasn't entertaining?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Steve Austin said his all time favorite wrestler was Ric Flair and his two other favorites were Ricky Steamboat and Bret Hart.
> 
> :hb


:hb :hb :no:


Flair or Steamboat is the best in the ring, Flair and Austin got the total package though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Steve Austin is a better entertainer than Bret, Flair and Steamboat combined. As far as being a wrestler, well that's your perogative I guess.


He (Austin) also said that his favorite wrestler right now is Kennedy and that Kennedy is a huge Austin fan and he marks out whenever he sees Austin.

:hb


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Did I say Flair wasn't entertaining?


wasn't talking about you...i was merely responding to your statement, adding my personal question in the process


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

WCW said:


> He (Austin) also said that his favorite wrestler right now is Kennedy and that Kennedy is a huge Austin fan and he marks out whenever he sees Austin.
> 
> :hb


Where you getting this from? i want to read or listen :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> He (Austin) also said that his favorite wrestler right now is Kennedy and that Kennedy is a huge Austin fan and he marks out whenever he sees Austin.


Where the fuck did he say that?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> He (Austin) also said that his favorite wrestler right now is Kennedy and that Kennedy is a huge Austin fan and he marks out whenever he sees Austin.
> 
> :hb


Someone needs to tell Sharp that Austin is a Kennedy fan.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Someone needs to tell Sharp that Austin is a Kennedy fan.


is Sharp even still around these days?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Austin said all this at the Q&A after The Condemned Premiere.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Not marking out for Austin is irrelevant

Truth: Trying to expand my vocabulary


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't seem to be on as much, but yes.



> Austin said all this at the Q&A after The Condemned Premiere.


I have to find this. Sharp would be crushed to find out that his favourite wrestler's favourite current wrestler is his least favourite. :lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

WCW said:


> Austin said all this at the Q&A after The Condemned Premiere.


You got a link so i can read? plz


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Not marking out for Austin is irrelevant
> 
> Truth: Trying to expand my vocabulary


 lol


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> You got a link so i can read? plz


I'm listening to the recap on a radio show that I'm subscribed to.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

WCW said:


> I'm listening to the recap on a radio show that I'm subscribed to.


aw  kk 

Austin > Cena > Kennedy :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Kennedy?





KKEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEDDDDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Biggest stretch of the page ever?


An Austin/Kennedy program in the future would be cool.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> lol


that post is articulate :side:

Truth: playing SD vs RAW 07 on my PSP


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> aw  kk
> 
> Austin > *Cena > Kennedy* :hb


lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kennedy > ****** with toy belt


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^Biggest stretch of the page ever?


I'd like to think so.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> that post is articulate :side:
> 
> Truth: playing SD vs RAW 07 on my PSP


keep trying, buddy, keep trying


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro edited it:lmao:lmao:lmao

Pwnt!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role model your not being a good role model if a noob was in here he would do the same


THHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG

except it would expand the page


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Role model your not being a good role model if a noob was in here he would do the same
> 
> 
> THHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG
> ...


....thing?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Editing it was lame, I love Kennedy how could you do that?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^It was too big, that's how. Haha.

Truth ~ I'm eating cheetos, except they're not actually cheetos. They're some soft cheeto like snack that's similar but it's corn flavoured according to the bag. They're good.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Editing it was lame, I love Kennedy how could you do that?


the sarcasm surrounding you at the moment is through the roof


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Editing it was lame, I love Kennedy how could you do that?


Riiiiiiight 

Looks like you have converted to the Church of sheepism


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Does anyone remember the guy called Mr. Orange who would post a gif of what looked like Willy Wonka chopping through a wall with an axe over 100000000000000 times in this thread.

^ Biggest.Strech.Of.A.Page.Ever


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Riiiiiiight
> 
> Looks like you have converted to the Church of sheepism


baaaa 


BAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Kennedy > ****** with toy belt


****** Who sells more Merchandise > Guy who says his name twice every show :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Leave plz

I'll like Kennedy in a few months once people start hating him.



> Truth ~ I'm eating cheetos, except they're not actually cheetos. They're some soft cheeto like snack that's similar but it's corn flavoured according to the bag. They're good.


Cheesey Poofs?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I like Pyro's new theme. I want to make a money related JBL banner but am unfortunately creatively stumped


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

:lmao I like kennedy but he is a bit overrated on these forums :agree: plus Cena has to have some good stuff said about him


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : I found back the love i had for this forum :side:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> ****** Who sells more Merchandise > Guy who says his name twice every show :hb


No wrestling fan should give a shit about Merchandise sales and judge wrestlers by their on air performance in which Kennedy is cleary superior :hb


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Mr. Crowley said:


> No wrestling fan should give a shit about Merchandise sales and judge wrestlers by their on air performance in which Kennedy is cleary superior :hb


True but i was just trying to come back at pyro, but i must say it was a poor effort


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> ****** Who sells more Merchandise > Guy who says his name twice every show :hb


Guy who says his name twice every show > little braindead kids that keep the title on Cena by having their parents buy his merchandise. :hb

Honestly, I like Cena. A lot. But Kennedy entertains me a lot more, always has, always will. Cena has had more good matches though, I won't deny that, but Kennedy might have him beat by the end of his career. They'll both have long ones, so we'll see. Either way I'm happy since both of them are getting success. 

:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

~_~


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ~_~


:ns


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Guy who says his name twice every show >* little braindead kids that keep the title on Cena by having their parents buy his merchandise.* :hb
> 
> Honestly, I like Cena. A lot. But Kennedy entertains me a lot more, always has, always will. Cena has had more good matches though, I won't deny that, but Kennedy might have him beat by the end of his career. They'll both have long ones, so we'll see. Either way I'm happy since both of them are getting success.
> 
> :hb


:lmao 

Ye i like both, but Cena entertains me more. 

I want to see a Cena kennedy feud :agree:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I like Cena.

If this was posted in the WWE section I would be faced with:

OMGZ HE HAZ NO SICOLOGY!!1!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I like Cena.
> 
> If this was posted in the WWE section I would be faced with:
> 
> OMGZ HE HAZ NO SICOLOGY!!1!


:lmao

He did screw up a little bit in his Mania match though, in my humble opinion (which is approved off by Jesus, the guy with the funny beard)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3892690-post1.html

Should I warn him for trying to be funny?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Ye i like both, but Cena entertains me more.
> 
> I want to see a Cena kennedy feud :agree:


Cena and Kennedy will have a fued, it's inevitable. It could happen soon with the contract win, but I actually think he'll cash it in on SmackDown!. I believe part of the reason Taker is the champion is so that Kennedy can defeat him, get a BIG win off Taker by stealing his title, then they can have a re birth of their fued from last year.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3892690-post1.html
> 
> Should I warn him for trying to be funny?


why don't you ban him for tryin to be funny


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Cena and Kennedy will have a fued, it's inevitable. It could happen soon with the contract win, but I actually think he'll cash it in on SmackDown!. I believe part of the reason Taker is the champion is so that Kennedy can defeat him, get a BIG win off Taker by stealing his title, then they can have a re birth of their fued from last year.


Ye that would be kool, i for one actually enjoyed Taker's and Kennedy's feud last year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> :ns


:stupid:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3892690-post1.html
> 
> Should I warn him for trying to be funny?


He always trys to be funny, he does it in the video games section aswell :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's kinda sad that Taker is the only good world heavyweight champion the WWE's had in 3 years. (Well, Angle, but his last reign was nothing and he was past his prime)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> why don't you ban him for tryin to be funny


If I could ban him I probably would.

He's like RedSox and iMPACT! because all he does is post news and never gave an opinion (until I told him to start giving an opinion) now he's trying to be funny. Maybe I'll just edit his post as a start.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It's kinda sad that Taker is the only good world heavyweight champion the WWE's had in 3 years.


ah yes, you hate Booker


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: My dad walked into the room, so I minused this site, and iTunes, but there was a picture of Kelly Monaco in a bikini. He got pissed, not a good moment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> ah yes, you hate Booker


He's not title material, but he does have some charisma and is good for a funny moment every now and then if he wants to have one, other than that, meh.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> Truth: My dad walked into the room, so I minused this site, and iTunes, but there was a picture of Kelly Monaco in a bikini. He got pissed, not a good moment.


You're lucky you didn't have a porn-site opened under this one 

That would've been sweet


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

truth - im off to play the PS3 c ya


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Meltzer gave Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit Cage Match from RAW '01 ****1/4


A little surprising


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Meltzer sucks penis :agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Meltzer gave Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit Cage Match from RAW '01 ****1/4
> 
> 
> A little surprising


Low surprising or high surprising?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Meltzer gave Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit Cage Match from RAW '01 ****1/4
> 
> 
> A little surprising


I didn't like that match.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> You're lucky you didn't have a porn-site opened under this one
> 
> That would've been sweet


I do not know, I think I would have shown him the porn site. I do not what he hates more, wrestling or porn. 

Cali, why the hell do so many people care what one guy rates matches?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> You're lucky you didn't have a porn-site opened under this one
> 
> That would've been sweet


Truth - I got caught looking at porn once before, so embarrasing lol. I learned a good lesson. Never look at porn when your parents are home.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: My neighbour likes to call me 'Slim' because I like Eminem.

Funny huh? :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Cali, why the hell do so many people care what one guy rates matches?


I don't, it's just interesting to see the contrast in opinions since he's called an expert. I'm not sure if we've both rated any match the same.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Meltzer gets too much heat.



> Low surprising or high surprising?


High, Because he's really hard on WWE.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: My neighbour likes to call me 'Slim' because I like Eminem.
> 
> Funny huh? :side:


I'm offended


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I got caught looking at porn once before, so embarrasing lol. I learned a good lesson. Never look at porn when your parents are home.


:lmao

A friend of mine (seriously not me, a friend!) opened a pornmovie on his pc and payed a quick visit to the bathroom, then when he came back to watch the movei (that was opened up) his dad was looking at it :lmao!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> High, Because he's really hard on WWE.


I didn't get that impression when I listened to him talk. He said he liked WM 23, meanwhile I've seen tons of people here shitting on it. ~_~


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I only like Dave Meltzer when he agrees with my opinions. Other then that he's ghey.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm out. See you all on Monday.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I didn't get that impression when I listened to him talk. He said he liked WM 23, meanwhile I've seen tons of people here shitting on it. ~_~


Every review I've seen from experts say the show was good. The only people that dislike the show are the OMG CENA MADE HIM TAP people.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I didn't get that impression when I listened to him talk. He said he liked WM 23, meanwhile I've seen tons of people here shitting on it. ~_~


i don't get it, it was a very entertaining show with results that were all directed (don't know which expression to use) to the fans..


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - This year's Money In The Bank was the worse in my mind out of all the ones they had. Nice spots & all but just way too much people. It seems like each MITB match gets more low in quality each year.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I only like Dave Meltzer when he agrees with my opinions. Other then that he's ghey.


Absolutely.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - This year's Money In The Bank was the worse in my mind out of all the ones they had. Nice spots & all but just way too much people. It seems like each MITB match gets more low in quality each year.


the first was definitly the best, but how could it be different, when that was the only one with Jericho in it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I didn't get that impression when I listened to him talk. He said he liked WM 23, meanwhile I've seen tons of people here shitting on it. ~_~


People only shit on it because Cena won.



> I only like Dave Meltzer when he agrees with my opinions. Other then that he's ghey.


I hardly ever agree, but I still like to hear what his opinion is.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - This year's Money In The Bank was the worse in my mind out of all the ones they had. Nice spots & all but just way too much people. It seems like each MITB match gets more low in quality each year.


I think it was missing a dose of Shelton Benjamin.

Great spots, just some disorganization.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Every review I've seen from experts say the show was good. The only people that dislike the show are the OMG CENA MADE HIM TAP people.


Yeah, that's the #1 complaint.

It was a good show, but I'd be lying if I said there weren't a few matches I thought sucked.



> Truth - This year's Money In The Bank was the worse in my mind out of all the ones they had. Nice spots & all but just way too much people. It seems like each MITB match gets more low in quality each year.


MITB 2 was the best MITB in my opinion. 3 had the best winner though..:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Every review I've seen from experts say the show was good. The only people that dislike the show are the OMG CENA MADE HIM TAP people.


I didn't like Mania because they used their 3-4 great matches a year on one show. They aren't TNA you know.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Meltzer also gave the Elimination Chamber from Summerslam '03 ****1/4



That's surprising, I thought I was the only one that likes that match.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> :lmao
> 
> A friend of mine (seriously not me, a friend!) opened a pornmovie on his pc and payed a quick visit to the bathroom, then when he came back to watch the movei (that was opened up) his dad was looking at it :lmao!!


LOL

Truth - I'm off to my basketball game now, peace.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Only two bad matches for me, Kane vs. Khali and Ashley vs. Melina. I thought Ashley vs. Melina was going to be good because Ashley knew some moves, but she choked. Kane had the scoop slam, so that was memorable.

Still did not have the memorable match though.

EDIT: Summerslam Elimination Chamber of 2003 is my third favorite Elimination Chamber. Too short if you ask me.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I think i'm the only one who liked Kane-Khali.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Meltzer also gave the Elimination Chamber from Summerslam '03 ****1/4
> 
> 
> 
> That's surprising, I thought I was the only one that likes that match.


The booking for Goldberg was perfect for that match until the very end.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Meltzer also gave the Elimination Chamber from Summerslam '03 ****1/4


Truth - He gave it *** 1/4. Take a star off.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

arjun14626rko said:


> Only two bad matches for me, Kane vs. Khali and Ashley vs. Melina. I thought Ashley vs. Melina was going to be good because *Ashley knew some moves*, but she choked. Kane had the scoop slam, so that was memorable.
> 
> Still did not have the memorable match though.
> 
> EDIT: Summerslam Elimination Chamber of 2003 is my third favorite Elimination Chamber. Too short if you ask me.


A punch that misses by a mile, a kick that misses by a mile, and a lame middle rope elbow? She does have a very manly spear though.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Meltzer ratings for Ring of Honor matches are accurate most of the time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ The Battle Of The Billionaires should have been a MUCH bigger deal than it was. It just felt like a normal fued with Donald Trump being involved rather than a spectacle like you'd think it would be with his appearance. 

That's what you get for using Lashley and Umaga instead of established big names.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - He gave it *** 1/4. Take a star off.


That makes more sense.

Cannot wait for The Office and Scrubs tonight!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The booking for Goldberg was perfect for that match until the very end.






> Truth - He gave it *** 1/4. Take a star off.


It was a typo


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ The Battle Of The Billionaires should have been a MUCH bigger deal than it was. It just felt like a normal fued with Donald Trump being involved rather than a spectacle like you'd think it would be with his appearance.
> 
> That's what you get for using Lashley and Umaga instead of established big names.


i thought it was a very entertaining match. Shane going coast to coast was a mark out moment!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> i thought it was a very entertaining match. Shane going coast to coast was a mark out moment!



Shane is a very talented spotfest wrestler.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> i thought it was a very entertaining match. Shane going coast to coast was a mark out moment!


I didn't dislike it, but it lacked that feeling of being a HUGE fued like it should have been. Donald Trump on WWE PPV should have been one of the most memorable WM moments ever. Instead it was just him appearing in what felt like a common fued.

It could have been a massive spectacle if they had went with something like, I dunno, Hollywood Rock vs Cena or HBK or Taker, or something.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Earl Hebner was the referee for every big match WWE ever had.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> Shane is a very talented spotfest wrestler.


Indeed he is, he shouldn't be wrestling full time, but baby, i can enjoy and Angle-Shane O' match anyday!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I cannot stand Shane McMahon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I cannot stand Shane McMahon.


y

Crash pad?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

it's time to go to bed, see y'all later!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm pretty sure Earl Hebner was the referee for every big match WWE ever had.


Now he takes bumps in TNA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> y
> 
> Crash pad?


Because he does insanely stupid shit to get himself over that other wrestlers aren't even allowed to do but he can do because he's the bosses' son.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've never really cared for any McMahon other than Vince, who is, without a shadow of a doubt, the MAN.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Now he takes bumps in TNA


 :sad: :no: 



> Because he does insanely stupid shit to get himself over that other wrestlers aren't even allowed to do but he can do because he's the bosses' son.


He's more entertaining than 65% of the wrestlers though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :sad: :no:
> 
> 
> 
> He's more entertaining than 65% of the wrestlers though.


Nah. Any wrestler could do the shit he does, they just aren't allowed to.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao I love it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Now he takes bumps in TNA


He's in TNA?

I haven't been paying attention to the refs in a while


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching the new Horsemen DVD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/333580-man-up-mr-perfect-man-up.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Sup.


Why aren't you sporting the GSP set up in honor of him kicking Serra's ass this weekend?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why aren't you sporting the GSP set up in honor of him kicking Serra's ass this weekend?


I want to be more ahead of time, and be sporting the Cro look when Mirko kicks Randy Couture's head off in their inevitable bout.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've been watching this DVD for a grand total of fifteen seconds and I'm already marking out.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

I think there should be a new age Four Horsemen, and no, I do not mean Evolution.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

arjun14626rko said:


> I think there should be a new age Four Horsemen, and no, I do not mean Evolution.


There always a chance as long as Flair and Arn are still alive.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I've never really cared for any McMahon other than Vince, who is, without a shadow of a doubt, the MAN.


He is the man. I've always liked Stephanie too. She actually wrestled pretty good in the few matches that she had and she sold really well.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

1997 a girl called lauren was walikng in a forest and then a she just dissapeared no one ever found her untill 2000 when a yoing girl called Mary found her body and markings on her chest saying: I wasnt pretty enough" and now you have read this she will appear in your mirror saying your not pretty enough and kill you. by the way the girl called mary died shortly after.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Austin does commentary on the DVD.

:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

onoez


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

The Sinner said:


> 1997 a girl called lauren was walikng in a forest and then a she just dissapeared no one ever found her untill 2000 when a yoing girl called Mary found her body and markings on her chest saying: I wasnt pretty enough" and now you have read this she will appear in your mirror saying your not pretty enough and kill you. by the way the girl called mary died shortly after.


Way to take the thread literally. 

WCW: I remember Ric Flair said he wanted to a few years ago. I remember something like Flair, Hart, Benoit, and someone else.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I want to be more ahead of time, and be sporting the Cro look when Mirko kicks Randy Couture's head off in their inevitable bout.


Lame. Sport the Cro Cop look when we're closer to UFC 70. You better be sporting GSP after he destroys Serra tomorrow with the user title "Serra is GSP's Bitch"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ric Flair just cut a promo where he informed Tony Schavonie that his shoe costs more then Schavonie's house. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You should of waited WCW. The DVD won't be as good now that you've seen the doc. already.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lame. Sport the Cro Cop look when we're closer to UFC 70. You better be sporting GSP after he destroys Serra tomorrow with the user title "Serra is GSP's Bitch"


Yeah, once he fucks up Serra I'll probably switch to my old "Rush" look. I like that usertitle already. 

Do you know who's next for GSP, considering he wins Saturday? Hughes?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Ric Flair just cut a promo where he informed Tony Schavonie that his shoe costs more then Schavonie's house. :lmao


So the one on PWT is real? Looks like I've got something to download.

GSP VS. HUGHES ON SPIKETV!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> You should of waited WCW. The DVD won't be as good now that you've seen the doc. already.


I couldn't wait any longer.

:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, once he fucks up Serra I'll probably switch to my old "Rush" look. I like that usertitle already.
> 
> Do you know who's next for GSP, considering he wins Saturday? Hughes?


It'll be Hughes or the winner of Koschek/Sanchez.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

When's it coming out, again? April 24th or something?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So the one on PWT is real? Looks like I've got something to download.
> 
> *GSP VS. HUGHES ON SPIKETV!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:shocked: 

Where the fuck is a blank tape


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I couldn't wait any longer.
> 
> :$


I'm getting excited for it now. 


Austin and Shavoine =


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Holts rant title should be "When keeping it real goes wrong".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Best rant title ever.:lmao

e-drama make the e-life go 'round.:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Where the fuck is a blank tape


I'm shocked as well. I thought it was going to be their first fight but it's the recent one from UFC 65. They showed Liddell/Sobral from UFC 62 right before this. Hopefully the next UFC Unleashed has some awesome/recent fights as well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This DVD makes wrestling today seem so awful.

The Andersons beating the shit out of everyone = major ratings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

JR just took a shot at TNA.




JR said:


> Flair was the NWA champion, back when that title meant something.


I loled.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JR is the man:lmao


Is the doc. 3 hours? I'll mark if it is


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I agree with Pyro when he said an SVR2008 Discussion Thread should be made now.

There's already quite a bit of threads, info, videos popping up in the Wrestling Games section, and there's only going to be a shitload more in the coming days, weeks, months, so one right now wouldn't hurt at all.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm downloading it now


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

JR is DA fucking man. He pwns TNA like no other thought possible.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That damn Paralyzer song was stuck in my head all day today in school, so I'm listening to it non-stop right now. :$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Baking a cake now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ricky Steamboat does commentary.

:hb


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Yes. Austin is gonna be on MuchMusic April 11th.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Wrestling Gawd! said:


> Truth - Yes. Austin is gonna be on MuchMusic April 11th.


I heard about that, they also have a contest where you can win tickets to the canadian priemere of the condemned and meet stone cold. To win, people have to "trash talk" like Stone Cold does


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Now I know why Ric Flair is so broke. :lmao


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> I heard about that, they also have a contest where you can win tickets to the canadian priemere of the condemned and meet stone cold. To win, people have to "trash talk" like Stone Cold does


Sick.

I guess I'll try it out. You trying it out?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INaMRDvkHfk

LOL, this guy has to be the worst and most boring youtube ''shooter'' out there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love that Kristal avatar.:yum:


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I love that Kristal avatar.:yum:


Kristal can get it. :yum:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Now I know why Ric Flair is so broke. :lmao


He was ballin!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> He was ballin!


He said that he made sure to spend more then he made every time he got a paycheck. :lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

To WCW what matches are on that Four Horseman DVD?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I just watched ECW, I was impressed witht he main event.

Bobby Lashley hurt my ears. The guy cant even say "Picture" without sounding like a complete retard.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> To WCW what matches are on that Four Horseman DVD?


I donno, I'm just watching the documentary.

I have a test though, so I'm going to finish this later. This is a long ass documentary, I've been watching for almost an hour and I just started 1987. It's fucking awesome though.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> I donno, I'm just watching the documentary.
> 
> I have a test though, so I'm going to finish this later. This is a long ass documentary, I've been watching for almost an hour and I just started 1987. It's fucking awesome though.


Nice I might pick this up this weekend I was going to pick up the new AJ Styles Best Of anyway.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I donno, I'm just watching the documentary.
> 
> I have a test though, so I'm going to finish this later. This is a long ass documentary, I've been watching for almost an hour and I just started 1987. It's fucking awesome though.


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

LIDDELL VS. ORTIZ 2 IS GOING TO AIR ON SPIKETV IN A BIT!!!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

When's it coming out on DVD? (The Horseman DVD)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: My presence is rarely in this thread.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> LIDDELL VS. ORTIZ 2 IS GOING TO AIR ON SPIKETV IN A BIT!!!!!!


Seriously?

Defenitily gonna watch it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> When's it coming out on DVD? (The Horseman DVD)


Tuesday:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Tuesday:hb


:hb

Colbert was another repeat last night. Hopefully it's new tonight.

:sad:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - ***** moments kill people


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

First time beeing logged on here from my ps3.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I just looked at my rep list, and yesturday Phenners sent me one asking if I was a boy or a girl :/


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> First time beeing logged on here from my ps3.


Cool.

Is the PS3 as bad as people say it is?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Colbert has been repeats all week.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Wrestling Gawd! said:


> Cool.
> 
> Is the PS3 as bad as people say it is?


no i love it and think it's great.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Truth- I have a banner request :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Colbert has been repeats all week.


THAT'S EVEN WORSE!

:cuss:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - ***** moments kill people


that's there job



NastyNas said:


> First time beeing logged on here from my ps3.


:topic:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> THAT'S EVEN WORSE!
> 
> :cuss:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - ***** moments kill people


Truth - Yes they do, but not as many people as FEMA or pork chops do.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Lost was sick last night.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm bored, i'm gonna red rep some random people to see how they react.

Nobody is safe. :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

will94 said:


> Truth - Yes they do, but not as many people as FEMA or pork chops do.


I see you're a Boondocks fan you just moved up so much in my book


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Boondocks is the shit. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth - Lost was sick last night.


Next week will be better.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Homicide_187 said:


> I see you're a Boondocks fan you just moved up so much in my book


Yep, I am a Boondocks fan, both TV show and comic strip.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

will94 said:


> Yep, I am a Boondocks fan, both TV show and comic strip.


Same I can't wait for the second season it's taking to long to return.

Truth - About to watch UFC Fight Night Live


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Next week will be better.


Nice to see another Lost watcher. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Ah, forgot UFC Fight Night was tonight.

I'm hoping for Melvin to knock Joe out. Kinda unlikely, but you never know. The kid has very dangerous hands.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Same I can't wait for the second season it's taking to long to return.
> 
> Truth - About to watch UFC Fight Night Live


Good man. 

I'm doing the recap tonight


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - One of my favorite lines from the "***** Moment" episode is "I've said it before, expensive sneakers are like $150 landmines. Step on one and BOOM! a perfectly rational black man can explode"


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Wrestling Gawd! said:


> Boondocks is the shit. :agree:


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Nice to see another Lost watcher. I thought I was the only one.


Nope:hb


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nope:hb


LOL.

:lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Im a Lost fan as well, but last night episode wasnt that great


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Woooooo, just got off the shitter... Gotta call the plumber in the morning. 

Hello Kitchen Sink!


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

IYF said:


> Im a Lost fan as well, but last night episode wasnt that great


Nice.

Wtf is up with Locke?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: Quite a boring night.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

EGame said:


> Truth: Quite a boring night.


Name change?! :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Justin Timberlake is ballin.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Name change?! :side:


For sure. 

Went back to the old one, EG got pretty lame.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

EGame said:


> For sure.
> 
> Went back to the old one, EG got pretty lame.


EG > Master DG (little tm), which may be one of the worst names ever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't like when e-drama dies down:sad:


EGame said:


> For sure.
> 
> Went back to the old one, EG got pretty lame.


We all know its because of DG:side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

EGame said:


> For sure.
> 
> Went back to the old one, EG got pretty lame.


Sure, its just now lame:side: Whatever you say

Truth-Hailsabin > EG


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rusty Trombone?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DGame will be his next username.

:side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Diesel said:


> DGame will be his next username.
> 
> :side:


Be Quiet!:gun: 

Truth-Cali, Tea Bagging......?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Be Quiet!:gun:
> 
> Truth-Cali, Tea Bagging......?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DDMac said:


> EG > Master DG (little tm), which may be one of the worst names ever.





Headliner said:


> We all know its because of DG


You are both correct. 



Hailsabin1990 said:


> Sure, its just now lame Whatever you say
> 
> Truth-Hailsabin > EG


EGame >>>>>> Hailsabin and Hailsabin1990 



John said:


> DGame will be his next username.


If that were to happen....


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


  

I wanted to blurt random sex words too


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Be Quiet!:gun:
> 
> Truth-Cali, Tea Bagging......?


Don't tell me what to do, n00b.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> I wanted to blurt random sex words too


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Don't tell me what to do, n00b.


I gave you rep, so you can't talk to me like that:agree:


:evil: 




:ns 



:hb 



Fine Cali, I will leave the random posting to you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel like having a moment when ignorance overwhelms the mind of another wise logical ***** male. Causing him to act in a illogical self-destructive manner.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

wep 4 wep?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Diesel said:


> wep 4 wep?


That means you rep me back then

Truth-Guyan told me he breathes fire, lucky:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> wep 4 wep?


:hb


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - I almost have another bar of rep!!! :hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Playing GOW2.

Niiiice.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I fucked up my gift message to CaL. It's supposed to say "A" instead of "I", if you're wondering.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I fucked up my gift message to CaL. It's supposed to say "A" instead of "I", if you're wondering.


How did confuse I for A


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ionoz?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good job Diesel. And I thought you were bright.:no:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I red repped someone with this










I dunno why but it made me smile.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm distracted by gamin', so I'm not really focused. >_>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I red repped someone with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

In response to Movement's sig










*Truth:* That picture never gets old.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> In response to Movement's sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks about right.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> In response to Movement's sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why didn't they run around screaming it that would of had much more of a effect :side:

Martin Luther King Jr. was the second coming of Jesus


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jens Pulver doesn't like WWE because it's fake.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm glad there's an Official SVR2008 Discussion Thread now. 'Twas needed.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Truth: Indy fans are in for a treat. I'm uploading Double C vs Quack from IWA-MS March Massacre 07. 

Another Truth: No one is on msn, I'm hella bored.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

lol @ black people


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jens Pulver doesn't like WWE because it's fake.


what isn't


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:


> Truth: Indy fans are in for a treat. I'm uploading Double C vs Quack from IWA-MS March Massacre 07.
> 
> Another Truth: No one is on msn, I'm hella bored.


 Ironic to know that I just watched Double C vs Quack go at it last night, except for it was a great match that happened in Chikara, this match should hopefully be as good as that one:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jens Pulver doesn't like WWE because it's fake.


Good fighter.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Martin Luther King Jr. was the second coming of Jesus


That he was.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

X/L/AJ said:


> Another Truth: No one is on msn, I'm hella bored.


I hate when that happens. At times.


Failing Satire said:


> lol @ black people


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Wonder Years is on for an hour every weeknight at 10 OMG!!!Just realized this week I don't know how long it's been like that for.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


>


I was referring to the pic Delfin posted. :agree:


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Ironic to know that I just watched Double C vs Quack go at it last night, except for it was a great match that happened in Chikara, this match should hopefully be as good as that one:agree:


By chance, is it the one I uploaded from the Negative Balance show?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I was referring to the pic Delfin posted. :agree:


oh.:$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Wrestling Gawd! said:


> That he was.


And just like the Jesus before him he was murdered :no:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:


> By chance, is it the one I uploaded from the Negative Balance show?


well it might have been from that show but I was lazy and just went on Youtube to check it out:$ But I wouldn't doubt it unless they both went out it more than that one.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Wayne kicks ass


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

If you can't spell "dream" right.......www.gtfo.org


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

It's Sexy Time


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

tubsoffun said:


> It's Sexy Time


Sexy Party?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I wish Frank Mir fought tonight, like originally planned. :sad:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> If you can't spell "dream" right.......www.gtfo.org


http://www.ricflairfinance.com/


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth- DL'ing Team TNA vs BLK OUT from Chikara's King Of Trios Tourny


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.ricflairfinance.com/


I want to do business with him.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Truth - Leafs gone down again, 3-2


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I hope The Departed 2 rumors are legit.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Truth- DL'ing Team TNA vs BLK OUT from Chikara's King Of Trios Tourny


<3 Pretty sure that would be my rip. 

Also, has anyone heard anything about that International Fight League? They are coming here soon and the local rock station has been giving away free tickets like everyday, is it worth going?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

^IFL sucks.

Do you know when new Colbert episodes come back, Cal?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I wish Frank Mir fought tonight, like originally planned. :sad:


Why? He just would have lost 

lol, the guy who won the fight had a booger coming out of his nose and Rogan called him out on it. Rogan is the man.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> ^IFL sucks.
> 
> Do you know when new Colbert episodes come back, Cal?


Haha, okay. I suppose I'll pass on it then.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> ^IFL sucks.
> 
> Do you know when new Colbert episodes come back, Cal?


Probably Monday.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:


> <3 Pretty sure that would be my rip.
> 
> Also, has anyone heard anything about that International Fight League? They are coming here soon and the local rock station has been giving away free tickets like everyday, is it worth going?


Yep it is Happy to see it since I am really getting into Chikara and what better match to download than one with Sabin & Shelley in it Wished Lancelot, Men @ Work or UltraMantis Black was there though but its all good <3

Sorry can't help ya with teh question. It does sound familar though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I hope The Departed 2 rumors are legit.


I hope not. There's no need for a 2nd one when the 1st one was so perfectly done. It just wouldn't live up to the hype. Plus everyone except Wahlburg died.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Probably Monday.


Perhaps tonight, even?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

X/L/AJ said:


> Haha, okay. I suppose I'll pass on it then.


It's not that bad. Their TV show sucks but that's only because the production of it sucks. The actual fights aren't horrible though.

THE UNTOLD STORY OF TITO ORTIZ VS. DANA WHITE NEXT WEEK ON SPIKETV!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Departed 2 would suck.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/161343-rolemodel.html

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Perhaps tonight, even?


Nah


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Terra Ryzing vs. John Cena!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why? He just would have lost
> 
> lol, the guy who won the fight had a booger coming out of his nose and Rogan called him out on it. Rogan is the man.


Hey, you never know. He was going to fight a nobody after all. And if he came to actually fight and came in good condition (he was in good shape at 65), I think he would've had a great chance.

Who do you think will win between Stevenson/Guillard?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Continuing the Horsemen DVD.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Hey, you never know. He was going to fight a nobody after all. And if he came to actually fight and came in good condition (he was in good shape at 65), I think he would've had a great chance.
> 
> Who do you think will win between Stevenson/Guillard?


I was going to pick Stevenson but Guillard theme song is "This Is Why I'm Hot" so I'm now rooting for him.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah


 

Hopefully tonight is a good repeat, then. Ah, who am I kidding, of course it will be a good repeat, there's never a real bad Colbert Report.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lex Luger botches so many promos on this DVD. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hopefully tonight is a good repeat, then. Ah, who am I kidding, of course it will be a good repeat, there's never a real bad Colbert Report.


:hb 



> Truth- Continuing the Horsemen DVD.


:hb


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hopefully tonight is a good repeat, then. Ah, who am I kidding, of course it will be a good repeat, there's never a real bad Aqua Teen Hunger Force!




So true^^


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Lex Luger botches so many promos on this DVD. :lmao


That alone, makes the DVD worth paying $20 for.

Speaking of which, I feel like watching that Luger promo when he struggled to take off his shirt. :lmao


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: Thanks to Michael Ammar I can now perform card miracles.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Well that was fuckin quick.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jim Cornette looked like suck a dork back in the day.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark out when Lex Luger botches a promo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I just made a Vince Russo reference in my UFC Recap. I'm awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm bored.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This place is really slow tonight. We need a good rant.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

EGame said:


> This place is really slow tonight. We need a good rant.


Make one.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Did Joe/Melvin already happen AMP?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They have the Sting angle on this DVD. I was worried they wouldn't include it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Make one.


I have nothing to rant about.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

EGame said:


> This place is really slow tonight. We need a good rant.


True.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There's a whole section of this DVD dedicated to how much Sid sucks.



Ric Flair said:


> Sid was terrible. Awful. Horrible wrestler and horrible attitude. He should have never been in the Horsemen. And please put this in the DVD because that's how I feel.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

This DVD seems like a must buy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I lol @ idiots.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Jim Cornette looked like suck a dork back in the day.












Phht. That's ballin.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

To Diesel, Stevenson/Guillard lasted 27 seconds with Stevenson rocking him with a left before finishing him with a choke.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cornette was ballin back in '84.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cornette looks 16 in that picture.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cornette looking like a dork is easy to overlook due to the fact that few people in the business have ever been able to go on a rant like Jim Cornette.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> To Diesel, Stevenson/Guillard lasted 27 seconds with Stevenson rocking him with a left before finishing him with a choke.


Hm, that seems like a let down. :sad:

Meh, now we can look forward to GSP smashing Serra's face in!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cornette should start a thread in the rants section.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Cornette should start a thread in the rants section.


:lmao

On Hulk Hogan.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Cornette should start a thread in the rants section.


Ratings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ric Flair liked Mongo as a Horsemen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ratings.


high?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Ric Flair liked Mongo as a Horsemen.


:no:

I actually liked Sid. For botching reasons and other shit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:
> 
> I actually liked Sid. For botching reasons and other shit.


They show his powerbomb in that Wargames match. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ashley's theme song is now one of the funniest songs ever since one of the lines in the second part of the song is actually "you are so well endowed"

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> They show his powerbomb in that Wargames match.


On Pillman? I thought he died.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im here  i haven't been here all day whats up?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I hate Ashley's theme, actually.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> high?


Tomorrow.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I went from broke as a joke, to rich as a bitch.

I bought a plane and a boat, and six other whips.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

liar


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:
> 
> I actually liked Sid. For botching reasons and other shit.


Sid wass awesome.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> To Diesel, Stevenson/Guillard lasted 27 seconds with Stevenson rocking him with a left before finishing him with a choke.


that was hilarious. I knew it'd happen, overconfident moron.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Sid wass awesome.


Thought you were at the Yankee game? It's in the top of the 9th.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Thought you were at the Yankee game? It's in the top of the 9th.


Got too cold, left early.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bischoff says he regrets doing the Horsemen parody.




(bullshit)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> that was hilarious. I knew it'd happen, overconfident moron.


Guillard should go to WWE, he's got a great look.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Got too cold, left early.


GO WATCH INTERMURALS BROTHER


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I just got finished re-watching Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles from Turning Point 05. Easily my favorite TNA match of all time.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> GO WATCH INTERMURALS BROTHER


It was brutal.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Guillard is a solid fighter. Not as good as he says or thinks he is, but he's good, nonetheless.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:stupid:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I just got finished re-watching Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles from Turning Point 05. Easily my favorite TNA match of all time.


Joe/AJ on Impact a month ago > Joe/AJ from Turning Point :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I went from broke as a joke, to rich as a bitch.
> 
> I bought a plane and a boat, and six other whips.


Ballin'!!!


Fallin said:


> Sid wass awesome.


True. I loved his entrance. How he use to "dap" the fans and ask them "whos the man?" all intense & shit.


WCW said:


> Bischoff says he regrets doing the Horsemen parody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea. I'm definitely calling bullshit on that one.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

And the Yankees fail in the 9th, great.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Arn Anderson on how Mongo left the Horsemen said:


> He went to a strip joint and we never saw him again.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/UFC-72-To-Air-On-Spike-TV-Or-HBO-For-Free.html

Damn. First 70, and now possibly 72.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> And the Yankees fail in the 9th, great.


Anybody boo A-Rod?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That was a great documentry. I wish they had made the nWo one that good.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Anybody boo A-Rod?


Na because he didn't do anything boo worthy while I was there. He popped out in the 8th with bases loaded but I wasn't there at that point so I'm sure he got booed then.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That was a great documentry. I wish they had made the nWo one that good.


How long is it?



> Na because he didn't do anything boo worthy while I was there. He popped out in the 8th with bases loaded but I wasn't there at that point so I'm sure he got booed then.


Damn


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> How long is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Damn


Around 2 and a half hours.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Another great TNA match with great story telling. Eat it WWE you wish you could have the likes of Rhino and Tomko.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I was thinking about buying a 360 soon, like within the next few days soon; but I heard that the elite 360 is coming out on 4/27 or thereabouts. You think I should just wait til then to get it?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I was thinking about buying a 360 soon, like within the next few days soon; but I heard that the elite 360 is coming out on 4/27 or thereabouts. You think I should just wait til then to get it?


YES.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> :lmao


Are you kidding me?:lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Another great TNA match with great story telling. Eat it WWE you wish you could have the likes of Rhino and Tomko.


:banplz: 

So much for TNA's primetime spot they wanted so much. Every other week they're back to 11pm.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> YES.


Excellent....{/mr. burns}


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

LMAO, could somebody please explain this to me?

How does it make sense that Mitchell is able to blackmail Abyss to be on Cage's team with the "secret" that everybody knows about, in Abyss shooting his father? If everybody knows how he is blackmailing Abyss, how can it be blackmail?!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wait, TNA is back at 11 every other week? When did this happen?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Hopefully TNA gets their two hours so on the off occassion I actually watch I don't have to see these stupid cluster fuck brawls every show.

Also, Cornette is the best thing TNA has.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Ever since SpikeTV realized that UFC reruns can outdo a new TNA iMPACT show.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ I haven't watched TNA in 2 months.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Sinner said:


> Ever since SpikeTV realized that UFC reruns can outdo a new TNA iMPACT show.


It took them this long to realize that? I knew that before they even got a prime time slot. :lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Wait, TNA is back at 11 every other week? When did this happen?


It's a one time thing because of the debut of Ultimate Fighter tonight or something. It' back to 9pm next week.

Haven't seen iMPACT in weeks, and not watching tonight. Way too predictable these days, so I just watch old TNA PPVs and remember how awesome the Joe/Daniels/Styles feud was.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Crowley, jeffdivalover, all other Yahoo Pool players:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/333641-yahoo-pool-tournament.html#post3894432


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> It's a one time thing because of the debut of Ultimate Fighter tonight or something. It' back to 9pm next week.
> 
> Haven't seen iMPACT in weeks, and not watching tonight. Way too predictable these days, so I just watch old TNA PPVs and remember how awesome the Joe/Daniels/Styles feud was.


But wasn't TNA at 11pm just a few weeks back?!


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Truth: I love watching TNA fans condemn TNA.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

If TNA hired new commentators and stopped rushing everything in the show I would definitely watch it for 15 minutes


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> If TNA hired new commentators and stopped rushing everything in the show I would definitely watch it for 15 minutes


They need Tony Shivanie (however you spell it)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I need to get that new AJ Styles DVD.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I take it that Mother Abyss isn't a TNA fan...:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The Sinner said:


> But wasn't TNA at 11pm just a few weeks back?!


The replay night was changed, not the first airing.

Spike just wanted to do a UFC thing with the debut of Ultimate Fighter 5 tonight. According to reports, Spike and TNA are closer than ever on a 2 hour slot.

We're 20 minutes into the show and I've seen way too much Tomko.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

The Sinner said:


> They need Tony Shivanie (however you spell it)


anybody would be better

Homicide is on TNA right now, I guess I'll watch it


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> I need to get that new AJ Styles DVD.


There's a new one?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll watch TNA again once Joe wins the belt.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Fallin said:


> There's a new one?


There's a new one every month.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Reason #13 why Samoa Joe should be NWA World Heavyweight Champion:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> There's a new one?


Yep. TNA does such a good job marketing it don't they?

Best of AJ Styles part 2:

LOCKDOWN 2005: SIX SIDES OF STEEL
AJ Styles vs. Abyss

HARD JUSTICE 2005: WORLD TITLE MATCH
Special Referee: No Holds Barred fighter Tito Ortiz Jeff Jarrett vs. AJ Styles

UNBREAKABLE 2005: X TITLE MATCH
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe

THE FIRST-EVER "iMPACT!" BROADCAST
AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong

GENESIS 2005: X TITLE MATCH
AJ Styles vs. Petey Williams

"iMPACT!": X TITLE MATCH
AJ Styles vs. Chris Sabin

SLAMMIVERSARY 2006: WORLD TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH
America's Most Wanted vs. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels

NO SURRENDER 2006: ULTIMATE X MATCH
The Latin American Xchange vs. AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels (Voted 2006 TNA Match Of The Year By Fans!)

PLUS, MORE MATCHES AND EXCLUSIVE CONTENT!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The replay night was changed, not the first airing.
> 
> Spike just wanted to do a UFC thing with the debut of Ultimate Fighter 5 tonight. According to reports, Spike and TNA are closer than ever on a 2 hour slot.
> 
> We're 20 minutes into the show and I've seen way too much Tomko.


What is it like in the TNA section cause God knows I'm not going back there

seeing the dudleys reminded me that nobody answered my banner request


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

THE LATINO NATION!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMP just got me to tune in to iMPACT. I mark for the Latino Nation. Best. Stable. Ever.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Angle working with Joe?

I haven't watched this in a while

Team 3D> The rest of TNA except Joe & Homicide


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince McMahon should sue TNA for using the name "Team Angle".


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> AMP just got me to tune in to iMPACT. I mark for the Latino Nation. Best. Stable. Ever.


They deserve more air time.

Angle looked completely blew up in that segment.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I can't wait for Jeff Jarrett to come in tonight. That's the only reason I'm watching!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Vince McMahon should sue TNA for using the name "Team Angle".


Does he own the right to that name?

If I could remember when tNA comes on I could give it another chance, this one i'm interested in so far


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jarrett comes tonight?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

WCW said:


> Jarrett comes tonight?


I believe so...if the PPV is this Sunday.

EDIT: No, that's next week..

*turns off*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want to see the reaction.

Truth- TNA is coming here this Saturday. I'd go if it wasn't TNA.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

Even if Jarrett did come tonight, why would you watch the whole show?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> Even if Jarrett did come tonight, why would you watch the whole show?


Nothing on at 11pm.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is Jarret coming or not? Cuz I'm not turning to iMPACT unless he is


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I want to see the reaction.
> 
> Truth- TNA is coming here this Saturday. I'd go if it wasn't TNA.


That's natural

Truth: This is awesome is the worst chant ever

Family guys on TNA is now pointless


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The Sinner said:


> Nothing on at 11pm.


Makes sense. But there really must be NOTHING on at 11 if you're watching TNA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is Jarret coming or not? Cuz I'm not turning to iMPACT unless he is


You don't want to see THE LATINO NATION?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> I want to see the reaction.
> 
> Truth- *TNA is coming here this Saturday. I'd go if it wasn't TNA*.


:lmao

Truth ~ I think I'll watch the '98 Royal Rumble PPV.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Makes sense. But there really must be NOTHING on at 11 if you're watching TNA.


I usually watch Seinfeld, but I'd figure I'd take some Tylenol(SP?) and watch some "Wrestling".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

According to RVDTito this iMPACT should have more good matches then the WWE will have all year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> You don't want to see THE LATINO NATION?


I think I'd pay not to see them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The Sinner said:


> I usually watch Seinfeld, but I'd figure I'd take some Tylenol(SP?) and watch some "Wrestling".


If you're trying to fall asleep, why take the Tylenol? Now if you're trying to relieve a headache in advance then I understand.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think I'd pay not to see them.


You aren't a real wrestling fan. You're just stuck in the past.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think I'd pay not to see them.


TNA could use all the money they can get at this point.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

They should make a 4 disc Eddie Guerrero set, that 2 disc one didn't do him justice at all.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> According to RVDTito this iMPACT should have more good matches then the WWE will have all year.


....thank god I have no sound on this computer, because just hearing about the likes of RVDTito and that hillybilly guy (Trent Jones or something?) is retarded. WWE already has a lock on three early MOTYCs, while TNA has a lock on one. So far this year, WWE > TNA, no question.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If you're trying to fall asleep, why take the Tylenol? Now if you're trying to relieve a headache in advance then I understand.


The headache.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> ....thank god I have no sound on this computer, because just hearing about the likes of RVDTito and that hillybilly guy (Trent Jones or something?) is retarded. WWE already has a lock on three early MOTYCs, while TNA has a lock on one. So far this year, WWE > TNA, no question.


In their last video they proclaimed that the WWE has two good matches a year and TNA has 6 good matches a show.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Fallin said:


> They should make a 4 disc Eddie Guerrero set, that 2 disc one didn't do him justice at all.


:agree:

Eddie vs Angle 2/3 falls matches is one of his best I need to see that again


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> In their last video they proclaimed that the WWE has two good matches a year and TNA has 6 good matches a show.


Quick question; do they even watch iMPACT? Last time they had a good match was the 2 Hour Special, but if you don't count that, it was Jarrett/Lethal from early/mid 2006.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

After watching the Horsemen DVD I really want the WWE to make an nWo DVD like that. They need to make up with Hogan, get Nash, and go find Hall if they want to though.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: someone please give me a link so i can download virus protection. its needs to be fast and free.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> In their last video they proclaimed that the WWE has two good matches a year and TNA has 6 good matches a show.


DON'T TWIST THEIR WORDS!!!!!

They said WWE has 3-4 great matches a year while TNA has 6 good matches a PPV.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Quick question; do they even watch iMPACT?


Sadly, yes. They also think it's better then ROH, NOAH, or any other wrestling promotion in the world.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Quick question; do they even watch iMPACT? Last time they had a good match was the 2 Hour Special, but if you don't count that, it was Jarrett/Lethal from early/mid 2006.


Not to be a jerk but what's the reason Joe should be NWA champ in your sig?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> DON'T TWIST THEIR WORDS!!!!!
> 
> They said WWE has 3-4 great matches a year while TNA has 6 good matches a PPV.


I COULDN'T REMEMBER THE EXACT QUOTE K?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> After watching the Horsemen DVD I really want the WWE to make an nWo DVD like that. They need to make up with Hogan, get Nash, and go find Hall if they want to though.


Hogan can be solved with cash, Nash can be solved with cash, and Hall can be solved with drugs (after filming....or during if they really want to make the DVD a classic).


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I COULDN'T REMEMBER THE EXACT QUOTE K?!?!?!?!??!


Not Absolutely.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I really don't think Eddie deserves a *4* disc set, tbh


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hogan can be solved with cash, Nash can be solved with cash, and Hall can be solved with drugs (after filming....or during if they really want to make the DVD a classic).


:lmao

Speaking of drugs, on the Horsemen DVD Tully Blanchard describes how he got fired from the WWE like this:



Tully Blanchard said:


> I did some cocaine, and then I had to take a drug test.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^:lmao


AMPLine4Life said:


> Hogan can be solved with cash, Nash can be solved with cash, and Hall can be solved with drugs (after filming....or during if they really want to make the DVD a classic).


:lmao classic.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Not to be a jerk but what's the reason Joe should be NWA champ in your sig?


...do you not see him making AJ Styles his bitch?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Eddie deserves a *7* disc set, tbh


Fixed


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

SHARK BOY GETS AN X DIVISION TITLE SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lockdown might turn out to be the greatest PPV ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's the only way to get fired, the only way.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> ...do you not see him making AJ Styles his bitch?


I see AJ Styles making Samoa Joe look more awesome in that match then TNA has made him look since October.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: I have no idea how redsilver got banned, what happened? Anyone know?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> SHARK BOY GETS AN X DIVISION TITLE SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lockdown might turn out to be the greatest PPV ever.


who is shark boy, where are the dudleys in lockdown


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I really don't think Eddie deserves a *4* disc set, tbh


Any top 10 in ring talent of all time deserves 4 discs.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Bouma said:


> Truth: I have no idea how redsilver got banned, what happened? Anyone know?


He's a moron.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

The Sinner said:


> He's a moron.


You got it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> who is shark boy, where are the dudleys in lockdown


You should get banned for not knowing who Shark Boy is, you should get sued for say the D word, and you should not order Lockdown because they're in....AN ELECTRIFIED CAGE MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I miss WCW, even though I rarely watched it. It made much more sense than TNA ever has, even under the Russo era.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Any top 10 in ring talent of all time deserves 4 discs.


Top 10 of all time.......O RLY?!?!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm actually impressed at how TNA has managed to make the undercard for Lockdown decent with their ten best wrestlers in the main event. It's too bad all the matches are fucking cage matches, which ruins everything.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You should get banned for not knowing who Shark Boy is, you should get sued for say the D word, and you should not order Lockdown because they're in....AN ELECTRIFIED CAGE MATCH!!!!!!!!!!!


Dudleys are ballin

Is Shark boy that bald cruiserweight or whatever TNA calls there cruiserweights


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm actually impressed at how TNA has managed to make the undercard for Lockdown decent with their ten best wrestlers in the main event. It's too bad all the matches are fucking cage matches, which ruins everything.


I can't wait for the women's cage match...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I need a new Russo moment of the week.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I need a new Russo moment of the week.


Something he did this week or something he did in the past?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Top 10 of all time.......O RLY?!?!


Yup :agree:


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15pt0_russo-shoots-on-hogan


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Something he did this week or something he did in the past?


This week. It's no fun to live in the past...or something like that.

I'm thinking Blindfold Match for this week.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yup :agree:


I disagree.

:sad:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I disagree.
> 
> :sad:


That's fine, I've thought a lot about it and I think he belongs there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yup :agree:


Flair
Kobashi 
Misawa
Kawada
B. Hart
Benoit
Liger
Steamboat
Austin
Angle

All way better then Eddie.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

WCW said:


> Flair
> Kobashi
> Misawa
> Kawada
> ...



:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Flair
> Kobashi
> Misawa
> Kawada
> ...


Randy Savage > All


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Sinner said:


> :agree:


Not yet.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Flair
> Kobashi
> Misawa
> Kawada
> ...


I'm not counting Japanese people whom I've never seen


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I'm not counting Japanese people whom I've never seen


So they aren't good if you've never seen them?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> So they aren't good if you've never seen them?


Yes, you're right. I should have said: "I believe Eddie is a top 'unknown' wrestler" because I haven't seen every wrestler in the history of the concept perform.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

WCW said:


> Not yet.


IMO, yes yet. Eddie didn't have a very entertaining career when it came to storylines, which took away the 'emotion' from the matches, IMO.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yes, you're right. I should have said: "I believe Eddie is a top 'unknown' wrestler" because I haven't seen every werestler in the history of the concept perform.


It's not like the four Japanese guys I named are unknowns. They're all legends in Japan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-g2HvDkjDg

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Watch the first 3 minutes and tell me you don't LOL.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Sinner said:


> IMO, yes yet. Eddie didn't have a very entertaining career when it came to storylines, which took away the 'emotion' from the matches, IMO.


I fail to see the emotional storylines Kennedy has had. He's only had one real, legit feud that I can think of (Undertaker and mayyybe Batista).


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Eddie = Total Package. Morons like Bret Hart cannot touch him.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Tried to put the legit copy of Kennedy's theme that Arjun gave me on my mp3, only to realize that its in mpeg format. I finally get a real copy of this fucker and can't put it on my mp3, MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's not like the four Japanese guys I named are unknowns. They're all legends in Japan.


Irrelevant. I haven't seen them in depth, so how am I supposed to account for them when ranking wrestlers in my opinion?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected] to wrestling themes


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

WCW said:


> I fail to see the emotional storylines Kennedy has had. He's only had one real, legit feud that I can think of (Undertaker and mayyybe Batista).


I never said he did. But Kennedy entertains me more than Eddie, which was what I meant in my post, so Kennedy > Eddie's matches.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Irrelevant. I haven't seen them in depth, so how am I supposed to account for them when ranking wrestlers in my opinion?


Well you said best wrestlers all time not best wrestlers that you've seen.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Well you said best wrestlers all time not best wrestlers that you've seen.


Any logical individual would be able to realize that I was ranking wrestlers that I've seen. Why would I rank wrestlers that I haven't seen?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Any logical individual would be able to realize that I was ranking wrestlers that I've seen. Why would I rank wrestlers that I haven't seen?


How would I know what wrestlers you've seen?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Any logical individual would be able to realize that I was ranking wrestlers that I've seen. Why would I rank wrestlers that I haven't seen?


That's how most people on this forum do it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> How would I know what wrestlers you've seen?


Because I don't watch Japanese wrestling, duh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Because I don't watch Japanese wrestling, duh.


Flair
Shawn Michaels
B. Hart
Benoit
Steamboat
Austin
Angle
Terry Funk
Curt Hennig
Jericho
Danielson
Savage
Triple H
Vader
Dean Malenko

15. Better?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Flair
> Shawn Michaels
> B. Hart
> Benoit
> ...


In ring I personally disagree with Austin (sorry Cali), Hennig, Jericho, Danielson, Savage, HHH, and Vader. That's in my personal opinion though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

'sup.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

chillin'


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I got my Puro DVD's in the mail today. After watching the sampler, I was a bit disturbed to hear my little brother say that the 200 light tube match was the best.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brian Danielson is severely underrated. He's so heads and shoulders above anyone else in the Indys that it's insane.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: diesel only 7 people are in the pool tourney you should have made it 16 again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> In ring I personally disagree with *Austin (sorry Cali)*, Hennig, Jericho, Danielson, Savage, HHH, and Vader. That's in my personal opinion though.


I may call bullshit.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Give it time. It's only been open for a little bit.

If there's no where near 32 people in by noon tomorrow, I'll change it again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Brian Danielson is severely underrated. He's so heads and shoulders above anyone else in the Indys that it's insane.


:agree:

There's nobody on the independent scene close to his wrestling abilities, hell there's only one or two people in North America I consider better in terms of pure wrestling ability. I think Benoit is a little bit better, and possibly Finlay or Regal.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I may call bullshit.


Haha, it's too subjective when dealing with all those amazing wrestlers.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Give it time. It's only been open for a little bit.
> 
> If there's no where near 32 people in by noon tomorrow, I'll change it again.


alright. i can't download java for some reason this is what it says. what should i do?

We encountered an issue while trying to automatically install Java software onto your machine. 


If you encounter an error, check the top of the browser (see image above) for a yellow bar that reads "This site might require the following ActiveX control: J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11 from 'Sun Microsystems, Inc.'. Click here to install..." Click the yellow bar and choose "Install ActiveX Control..." to allow installation to proceed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Brian Danielson is severely underrated. He's so heads and shoulders above anyone else in the Indys that it's insane.


Wow. While I'll agree that he's above everyone in the Indy's, I've never heard anyone call him underrated.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Eddie's promos sounded like fingernails scratching against a chalkboard.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wow. While I'll agree that he's above everyone in the Indy's, I've never heard anyone call him underrated.


There are a ton of people that assume everyone in the indys wrestle like him. That couldn't be further from the truth. I mostly dislike Indy wrestling, it's too spotty and most of the guys are green as hell but Danielson is in a class of his own.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I see there's a nice big Rant involving some of the backlash against Holt getting modded. Eh, he's doing fine, IMO. Not his fault that there's so many pointless threads in the WWE section.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

> In ring I personally disagree with Austin (sorry Cali), Hennig, Jericho, Danielson, Savage, HHH, and Vader. That's in my personal opinion though.


Wait wait, are we comparing these guys to Eddie?

Because, LMAO, Austin, Henning, Jericho, Danielson, and HHH are pretty much without question better in the ring than Eddie. Vader was good for what he was, but he's no Eddie.

And if we're not talking about Eddie, disregard my posts cuz im retarded tru.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Wait wait, are we comparing these guys to Eddie?
> 
> Because, LMAO, Austin, Henning, Jericho, Danielson, and HHH are pretty much without question better in the ring than Eddie. Vader was good for what he was, but he's no Eddie.
> 
> And if we're not talking about Eddie, disregard my posts cuz im retarded tru.


I think it's very disputable.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I see there's a nice big Rant involving some of the backlash against Holt getting modded. Eh, he's doing fine, IMO. Not his fault that there's so many pointless threads in the WWE section.


I could care less about who gets modded and who doesn't. I trust that whoever does the modding makes the right decision and if he doesn't, who cares? It's just a mod on a wrestling forum.




With that said, AMP sucks as a mod. :flip:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Eddie's promos sounded like fingernails scratching against a chalkboard.


*Generic Hispanic Dance*

Latino Heat!




> Wait wait, are we comparing these guys to Eddie?
> 
> Because, LMAO, *Austin*, Henning, Jericho, Danielson, and HHH are pretty much without question *better in the ring than Eddie*. Vader was good for what he was, but he's no Eddie.


:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :agree:
> 
> There's nobody on the independent scene close to his wrestling abilities, hell there's only one or two people in North America I consider better in terms of pure wrestling ability. I think Benoit is a little bit better, and possibly *Finlay* or Regal.


Bingo.

What's his whole thing with Eddie now? I only read back a few pages.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I think it's very disputable.


I HUMBLY DISAGREE

Especially with Austin and Hennig, wtf.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Bingo.
> 
> What's his whole thing with Eddie now? I only read back a few pages.


Fallin thinks he's one of the top ten wrestlers of all time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I could care less about who gets modded and who doesn't. I trust that whoever does the modding makes the right decision and if he doesn't, who cares? It's just a mod on a wrestling forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The TNA section would suck without me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I could care less about who gets modded and who doesn't. I trust that whoever does the modding makes the right decision and if he doesn't, who cares? It's just a mod on a wrestling forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and it's not like Holt was some noob or anything, I just know that some of the people who are upset with as a mod didn't like him before he was modded.

AMP, the TNA section sucks with or without you.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Fallin thinks he's one of the top ten wrestlers of all time.


* not including Japanese wrestlers.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I haven't made a list or anything, but Eddie would probably place in my top 20-30.

And Japanese wrestlers suck. Eddie > Yoshihama Jewbag


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The TNA section would suck without me.


Who would close my Shark Boy threads?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Fallin thinks he's one of the top ten wrestlers of all time.


He may be if we're only talking about the WWE, but everywhere, I kinda doubt that. There's a lot of unknown amazing wrestlers. Unknown to some people anyways, they may be big somewhere else and whatever...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> * not including Japanese wrestlers.


Even then it is still questionable. He was very good, and he was good at several styles of wrestling, but he wasn't really great at any particular style, which is why I wouldn't consider him to be in the top 10 wrestlers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He may be if we're only talking about the WWE, but everywhere, I kinda doubt that. There's a lot of unknown amazing wrestlers. Unknown to some people anyways, they may be big somewhere else and whatever...


I named a bunch of Japanese wrestlers but apparently that's not allowed. Even though Eddie is Mexican.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> And Japanese wrestlers suck. Eddie > Yoshihama Jewbag


Eddie used to wrestle in Japan.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Who would close my Shark Boy threads?


Sure as hell wasn't me. It was 2Slick :no:

If you made the thread again, I would allow it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He may be if we're only talking about the WWE, but everywhere, I kinda doubt that. There's a lot of unknown amazing wrestlers. Unknown to some people anyways, they may be big somewhere else and whatever...


I pretty much meant mainstream North American talents.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sure as hell wasn't me. It was 2Slick :no:
> 
> If you made the thread again, I would allow it.


It was Rajah. Slick wasn't an SMod back then, he just threatened to warn anyone who posted there :lmao.

Did you notice Shark Boy got the biggest pop out of all the participants in that match tonight?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Eddie used to wrestle in Japan.


I know.

***

What's your point?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, and it's not like Holt was some noob or anything, I just know that some of the people who are upset with as a mod didn't like him before he was modded.
> 
> AMP, the TNA section sucks with or without you.


Pshhh, I always bring the consistently low ratings to the TNA section.

I should post in the TNA section when I'm high. That = ratings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> I pretty much meant mainstream North American talents.


Wait, are we talking just in ring or all around?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Wait, are we talking just in ring or all around?


I was talking about strictly in ring.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Eddie wrestled in Japan and he's allowed then I vote Kobashi and Liger be allowed because they wrestled in the US. Misawa should be allowed too because he is going to wrestle for ROH this year.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It was Rajah. Slick wasn't an SMod back then, he just threatened to warn anyone who posted there :lmao.
> 
> Did you notice Shark Boy got the biggest pop out of all the participants in that match tonight?


It was Rajah under the Slick influence.

Shark Boy is the fuckin man, that's why. It would be so awesome if he won the X Title at Lockdown.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Pshhh, I always bring the consistently low ratings to the TNA section.
> 
> I should post in the TNA section when I'm high. That = ratings


Call me up 'fore you do it.

We can double team that shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I know.
> 
> ***
> 
> What's your point?


idk :flip



Kobashi has wrestled in America before. Therefor, he's an American wrestler.

Kobashi > Eddie

o ftw


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> If Eddie wrestled in Japan and he's allowed then I vote Kobashi and Liger be allowed because they wrestled in the US. Misawa should be allowed too because he is going to wrestle for ROH this year.


Pft, Liger's North American wrestling consists of coming to WCW and TNA randomly to job out their young talent.

& other lame shit that you'll bring up that i don't care about


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmmm...

Angle, Benoit, Finlay, Regal, Bret, Austin, Taker, Michaels, Eddie, Flair.

Yeah, he's top ten for mainstream North America.

That wasn't in any order by the way.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> If Eddie wrestled in Japan and he's allowed then I vote Kobashi and Liger be allowed because they wrestled in the US. Misawa should be allowed too because he is going to wrestle for ROH this year.


Na I think not. The majority of Eddie Guerrero's mainstream career was in the US, whereas Misawa, Kobashi, and Liger's career were predominantly in Japan.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Call me up 'fore you do it.
> 
> We can double team that shit.


Absolutely.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Angle, Benoit, Finlay, Regal, Bret, Austin, Taker, Michaels, Eddie, Flair.
> 
> ...



*Mainstream America since 1995 

And even then that list is off.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Na I think not. The majority of Eddie Guerrero's mainstream career was in the US, whereas Misawa, Kobashi, and Liger's caree was predominantly in Japan.


Liger wrestled for TNA and WCW, he should be allowed. Speaking of that, Pillman was better the Eddie too.



AMPLine4Life said:


> It was Rajah under the Slick influence.
> 
> Shark Boy is the fuckin man, that's why. It would be so awesome if he won the X Title at Lockdown.


TNA would have to re release their greatest moments DVD to put that at #1.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Liger wrestled for TNA and WCW, he should be allowed. Speaking of that, Pillman was better the Eddie too.


I just straight up disagree with that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WWE should release a top 50 moments DVD. Just to embarrass TNA even more.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Edit - fuck these jew servers

and Pillman/Eddie is a hard call.

idk


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I just straight up disagree with that.


Both of them?



> WWE should release a top 50 moments DVD. Just to embarrass TNA even more.


The arguments on this forum would be monumental.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

So I guess Joe and Danielson don't count as mainstream workers? What's the point in making this list when it's so handicapped?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So I guess Joe and Danielson don't count as mainstream workers? What's the point in making this list when it's so handicapped?


I'm pretty sure it's to make Eddie one of the ten best wrestlers ever.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Both of them?
> 
> 
> .


Na just the Pillman comment. Pillman was definitley very very very good, but I think Eddie was better. He was just more technically sound.

Edit ^ No I just think Eddie is better than Danielson and Joe at this point.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Consider: If John Cena has the FU and STFU (both internet slang) then what would happen if he had the ROFL? Would he tickle his opponents into submission?... Think about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> *Mainstream America since 1995
> 
> And even then that list is off.


I was including Flair's prime work in the 80's I've seen, which was exceptional. I don't rate too much of the really old era, though. 

Course I knew you'd disagree with that, since it doesn't have the "greatest in ring performer of all time", HHH on it. ~_~


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Consider: If John Cena has the FU and STFU (both internet slang) then what would happen if he had the ROFL? Would he tickle his opponents into submission?... Think about it.


High?

At this point? Everyone is a better worker than Eddie "at this point"


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm pretty sure it's to make Eddie one of the ten best wrestlers ever.


I'm surprised you would disagree since I would guess you've seen Eddie's early career, meaning, pre WWF.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

idk if HHH would make my top 10 on in ring work alone. Top 15 prolly.

I'm too tired to do a competent list right now tho.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Consider: If John Cena has the FU and STFU (both internet slang) then what would happen if he had the ROFL? Would he tickle his opponents into submission?... Think about it.


If he ever FUed someone over the top rope to the outside he could name it the GTFO.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Consider: If John Cena has the FU and STFU (both internet slang) then what would happen if he had the ROFL? Would he tickle his opponents into submission?... Think about it.


I heard he was working on a Louisana based hold called the OMGWTFBBQ.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> High?
> 
> At this point? Everyone is a better worker than Eddie "at this point"


Don't be ridiculous you know what I mean. Eddie's longevity in the business contributes to my ranking of him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallin said:


> I'm surprised you would disagree since I would guess you've seen Eddie's early career, meaning, pre WWF.


Eddie was awesome in Japan but why should we count his Japan days when we don't count others?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I should watch some comedy since I haven't done that in a few days. Been mostly wrestling and I don't want to watch that right now.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Edit ^ No I just think Eddie is better than Danielson and Joe at this point.


Him being better than Joe is debatable but theres no way Eddie's better than Dragon is right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *High?*
> 
> At this point? Everyone is a better worker than Eddie "at this point"


I always am, I just never say anything about it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> If he ever FUed someone over the top rope to the outside he could name it the GTFO.


I think he's done that a few times. I remember him doing it to Sabu during their match at Vengeance I think it was.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pretty sure Cena's FU'd someone over the top rope in the 2005 Royal Rumble but I'd have to go back and watch to know for sure.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think he's done that a few times. I remember him doing it to Sabu during their match at Vengeance I think it was.


I remember after that match everyone was like OMFG SABU TAPPED TO THE STFU HIS CAREER IZ OVAR~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The more things change, they more they stay the same.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That move sounds awesome WCW.



Bubba T said:


> I heard he was working on a Louisana based hold called the OMGWTFBBQ.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Eddie was awesome in Japan but why should we count his Japan days when we don't count others?


We dont' have to count his Japan days. I was simply saying that I thought Eddie was in my top ten, not counting wrestlers who have wrestled predominantly in Japan, due to the fact that I'm probably not as familiar with their work as I would be if they had been wrestling in America for most of their career.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I may watch HHH/Austin 3 Stages Of Hell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> That move sounds awesome WCW.


He's in everything.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I may watch HHH/Austin 3 Stages Of Hell.


Ever seen it before?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I may watch HHH/Austin 3 Stages Of Hell.


Jesus Christ you watch that match too much. Do you like that more than Austin/Bret now? ~___~


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Holy shit IVP is doing a TEN dvd for 25 bucks sale.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Austin/HHH 3 stages of hell and Austin/Bret are a clear cut tie. I loved both matches.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Ever seen it before?


:agree: 


> Jesus Christ you watch that match too much. Do you like that more than Austin/Bret now? ~___~


:flip

No, I like it more at the moment though. I watched it 3 times in a row yesterday and found it better each time.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Cali is dumb. He gets some random fix on a match/event and watches it like a billion times and wont STFU about it.

GFY CALIJEWLA

Oh and Austin/Hart > Austin/Triple H


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Vince McMahon shaving his head bald gets more ratings than a whole year of TNA.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Cali is dumb. He gets some random fix on a match/event and watches it like a billion times and wont STFU about it.
> 
> GFY CALIJEWLA
> 
> *Oh and Austin/Hart > Austin/Triple H*


Yeah.....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cali, give me that NWO 01 thread link. I have to watch HHH/Austin now because I downloaded part 3 assuming that it was at the end of the show and it wasn't, so I need it back to download part 2 or 1.

I know I liked HHH/Austin, just don't remember how high I rated it. Be tough to beat Austin vs Bret, but it's possible I guess.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Both of the Austin/Hart matches > Austin/Triple H.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I need the Austin/Hart match from Survivor Series. I haven't seen it since it happened.

Bloody or more of a wrestling match?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I need the Austin/Hart match from Survivor Series. I haven't seen it since it happened.
> 
> Bloody or more of a wrestling match?


Wrestling match through and through.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Cali, give me that NWO 01 thread link. I have to watch HHH/Austin now because I downloaded part 3 assuming that it was at the end of the show and it wasn't, so I need it back to download part 2 or 1.
> 
> I know I liked HHH/Austin, just don't remember how high I rated it. Be tough to beat Austin vs Bret, but it's possible I guess.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppvs/278521-no-way-out-2001-full-ppv.html


Yeah, crowd needed a breather before Rock/Angle


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I loved the SS '96 Bret/Austin match, I just didn't care for the recycled finish.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cali is still raving about the match?! I really got to watch it again to see if it was that good. I bet I can think of matches that are still better than it:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll be pissed if their SS match isn't on the new Austin DVD. It's not anywhere else. Forgotten classic.


The only fault I see the Austin/HHH match, is Austin didn't sell his leg enough. Other than than that, it's perfect.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Austin and Bret had another match at the PPV after WM 13 and it was also great but it had a BS DQ finish.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppvs/278521-no-way-out-2001-full-ppv.html
> 
> 
> Yeah, crowd needed a breather before Rock/Angle


Thanks.



> The only fault I see the Austin/HHH match, is Austin didn't sell his leg enough. Other than than that, it's perfect.


Austin was selling the fact that he's the toughest son of a bitch in WWE history.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I loved the SS '96 Bret/Austin match, I just didn't care for the recycled finish.


I thought the same, I guess the cobra clutch/sleeper reversal can keep down the best in the biz.

Truth-Holt's new rant is quite entertaining, I still can't beleive POD and Mr. Perfect would care, I know all the posters involved and all are cool with me. Especially Terrell, I for one was really happy when he was modded.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - I thought I'd get another rep bar at 1000 rep points  but I only got +1 rep power. I'm still working on another bar of rep


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bocob said:


> Truth - I thought I'd get another rep bar at 1000 rep points  but I only got +1 rep power. I'm still working on another bar of rep


Cry me a river.







Build me a bridge.












And get over it.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

^^^
I have been over it for ages


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does the bridge have to have the 4 Horsemen logo in the middle?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bocob said:


> Truth - I thought I'd get another rep bar at 1000 rep points  but I only got +1 rep power. I'm still working on another bar of rep


You gotta wait until you get to 1100:sad:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Steven Richards vs Jerry Lawler outshines everything else on the No Way Out 2001.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Does the bridge have to have the 4 Horsemen logo in the middle?


Yes. It looks something like this:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Motherfucker, I can't download it. Inactivity deleted it. :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Did that link work Pyro? Cuz I have link for just the Austin/HHH match, and not anything else.

Edit - orly http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1LT7TPPG


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Remember when Christian was the internet golden boy? Man, those were some humorous times.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

When Steve Austin came back from being "run over" I marked out so fucking hard.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Remember when Christian was the internet golden boy? Man, those were some humorous times.


People in the IWC are marks for cocky heels.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> When Steve Austin came back from being "run over" I marked out so fucking hard.


Everybody did:hb


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I did the most, promise. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Did that link work Pyro? Cuz I have link for just the Austin/HHH match, and not anything else.
> 
> Edit - orly http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1LT7TPPG


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> People in the IWC are marks for cocky heels.


Batista?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You'll need to watch that match a few times to fully take it in Pyro.

:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/333641-yahoo-pool-tournament.html

Just need 5 more members to join the Pool tourney.

[/plug] :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Austin/HHH


I just noticed, when Austin bladed, He got up and put the blade on the announce table. Lawler grabbed it real quick in put in a towel he was holding.

:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WCW said:


> People in the IWC are marks for cocky heels.


Mr...!!!! Kennnedy!!!!!

^^that is what comes to mind.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I really like the Armageddon 2006 ladder match, even though my 2 least favourite wrestlers (Jeff Hardy, Nitro) are in it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

During the Taker/Foley HIAC, Taker blades right when the fucking camera is doing a close up of his face.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I really like the Armageddon 2006 ladder match, even though my 2 least favourite wrestlers (Jeff Hardy, Nitro) are in it.


I marked for Regal's half nelson onto the ladder. Cool spot. :agree:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WCW said:


> During the Taker/Foley HIAC, Taker blades right when the fucking camera is doing a close up of his face.


I thought it was like right after it??

Truth-I wanted & Predicted that Regal would hit the half nelson suplex on the ladder and it happened. Beat the sucking up to Pyro now John:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I marked for Regal's half nelson onto the ladder. Cool spot. :agree:





Spoiler



Regal was on tv this week!!!!!





Spoiler



He and Taylor got beat up by Kane, but they WERE on. I have to think that's a good sign.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-listening to Dragonforce.

Truth-talking to Mindy on myspace, a Kennedy fan with a myspace who would have guessed:no:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

In Oblivion now I make a new save, put on my invisible suit and Grey Cowl of Nocturnal and kill people. Break into their homes, go right in their faces and shoot an arrow right under their nose. Or if I see them outside, I get them in the back or side of their heads.

Sometimes I like to be festive and make myself visible so the guards will see me and I'll have myself a good ol' fashioned street fight with the entire town.

Then I move on to the next city after everyone is dead.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- finished some homework.

It was a group project, but I missed the days we were supposed to be working on it, so I had to do it myself. Only took me an hour.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Truth-listening to Dragonforce.
> 
> Truth-talking to Mindy on myspace, a Kennedy fan with a myspace who would have guessed:no:


A big fan? I barely hear her talk about Kennedy. She brings up Melina as much as I bring up JBL. >_>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:ns


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- finished some homework.
> 
> It was a group project, but I missed the days we were supposed to be working on it, so I had to do it myself. Only took me an hour.


Put Billy Gunn foam asses on the list in your sig.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nice. Hopefully they start using them properly, and make them credible opponents to Londrick. I thought they did a pretty good job making them a threat to them in later 2006. I'd love to see it happen again.



On a side note, I hope both guys are included in SVR2008. Regal's been in two straight, so I think his chances are likely. Plus his bad ass heel music is always a good choice for a CAW.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> In Oblivion now I make a new save, put on my invisible suit and Grey Cowl of Nocturnal and kill people. Break into their homes, go right in their faces and shoot an arrow right under their nose. Or if I see them outside, I get them in the back or side of their heads.
> 
> Sometimes I like to be festive and make myself visible so the guards will see me and I'll have myself a good ol' fashioned street fight with the entire town.
> 
> Then I move on to the next city after everyone is dead.


That makes me want to play it right now, I didn't know you can give random people, sounds fun. 



Pyro said:


> A big fan? I barely hear her talk about Kennedy. She brings up Melina as much as I bring up JBL. >_>


Maybe Worded badly, I meant me:$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Put Billy Gunn foam asses on the list in your sig.


He's not in the WWE.

I'm not going to put TNA ideas in there. TNA will steal my ideas, finally make a profit, and I'll get squat.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He's not in the WWE.
> 
> I'm not going to put TNA ideas in there. TNA will steal my ideas, finally make a profit, and I'll get squat.


The name and gimmick of "Bad Ass" Billy Gunn is owned by the WWE therefore they could still market it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Regal and Taylor will be one of my tag champs if they're included in SVR 2008.

I will give a run or 2 to Kennedy and MVP as well, but being that I'm giving both singles titles, they won't be my tag champs often as I just don't care for having tag and singles titles for the same wrestlers. :$



> Maybe Worded badly, I meant me :$


Oh.

Well, she said she wanted Kennedy to win the title from Batista, but I don't know if it's because she likes him or just hates Batista. I know she does hate Batista, but still, could be both. Never know...

Whatever, I don't care that much.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The name and gimmick of "Bad Ass" Billy Gunn is owned by the WWE therefore they could still market it.


True, but the fans nowadays has no idea who that is. I just want to stick with guys currently on the roster.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :ns


:flip



How's the video quality of that match Pyro?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL better fucking be playable in SVR 2008 considering Lawler and Tazz are in 2007.







> How's the video quality of that match Pyro?


I haven't opened it yet. I'll watch it when I'm done the Armageddon ladder match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> JBL better fucking be playable in SVR 2008 considering Lawler and Tazz are in 2007.


Why would anyone want to play as him?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> That makes me want to play it right now, I didn't know you can give random people, sounds fun.


Breaking into stores and shooting arrows in merchants faces is the best. But then again, so is having a street fight with the entire town. All those dead bodies on the floor at the end....

So far I've managed to wipe out a lot of Imperial City and Bruma. I'm working on Cheydindral right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Why would anyone want to play as him?


To beat him up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> To beat him up.


That's what I use Hogan for. I think I even had him lose to Daivari, just because I could.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That's what I use Hogan for. I think I even had him lose to Daivari, just because I could.


I've beaten up Hogan and Nitro so many times I can't even count. I've beaten them up with everyone, the divas included.

I wonder if Hogan was mad they couldn't have the game never make him lose no matter what circumstance.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hollywood Hogan needs to be in SDvR 08. Same with Hall and Nash.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Hollywood Hogan needs to be in SDvR 08. Same with Hall and Nash.


And Scott Hall's toothpick


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Breaking into stores and shooting arrows in merchants faces is the best. But then again, so is having a street fight with the entire town. All those dead bodies on the floor at the end....
> 
> So far I've managed to wipe out a lot of Imperial City and Bruma. I'm working on Cheydindral right now.


When I get off of here I am going to give it another go. i played it a bit before but not that much. I have it but just never played it:$ It does sound fun though, I got to shoot some arrows in faces.

Truth-Listening to Edguy.

Truth-I would never make Hogan lose to Daivari...:side: Maybe because I am against the Christopher St. Connection or something?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I watching Austin/HHH again.


:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> And Scott Hall's toothpick


I'd totally mark out to see Scott Hall done with PS3 graphics throwing a toothpick at the camera.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Miz > Hogan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They need to have Steamboat and an 80's Flair.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't played SDvR '07 in months. I was never able to unlock Austin, so I stopped playing altogether.


Fuck 'em


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> They need to have Steamboat and an 80's Flair.


Or the Four Horsemen. How awesome would that be? They're all on the DVD (besides Ole, who could be replaced by Windham) so they are on good enough terms with the WWE to do it.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> When I get off of here I am going to give it another go. i played it a bit before but not that much. I have it but just never played it:$ It does sound fun though, I got to shoot some arrows in faces.
> 
> Truth-Listening to Edguy.
> 
> Truth-I would never make Hogan lose to Daivari...:side: Maybe because I am against the Christopher St. Connection or something?


Wait until I get the expansion. A new land to kill even more innocents!

Oh yeah, on this save, I've been kicked out of every guild. To extract revenge, I've gone to the Arcane University and killed everyone there. Well, except for the ones that can't be killed.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: I never liked SVR07


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Or the Four Horsemen. How awesome would that be? They're all on the DVD (besides Ole, who could be replaced by Windham) so they are on good enough terms with the WWE to do it.


Only if Luger and Mongo are included.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Wait until I get the expansion. A new land to kill even more innocents!
> 
> Oh yeah, on this save, I've been kicked out of every guild. To extract revenge, I've gone to the Arcane University and killed everyone there. Well, except for the ones that can't be killed.


Oh bet you won't stop playing for days with that, just kill them all for countless hours.

Kill them all, that will teach them! I hate that on games, whenenver I play some games and I want to attack my partners on games for fun I can't kill them. That really sucks and ruins some of the fun for the most part. Everyone in a game should be able to die, if it involves killing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Or the Four Horsemen. How awesome would that be? They're all on the DVD (besides Ole, who could be replaced by Windham) so they are on good enough terms with the WWE to do it.


Good nostalgic tag team I guess, but I've seen almost none of their in ring work with the exception of Flair, so I wouldn't use them and they'd be of little use to me in the game.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Only if Luger and Mongo are included.


They totally bury Luger on the DVD along with Kendall Windham, Paul Roma, Eric Bischoff, and Sid.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> They totally bury Luger on the DVD along with Kendall Windham, Paul Roma, Eric Bischoff, and Sid.


:lmaoI can't wait. I'm gonna get it on Tuesday.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Or the Four Horsemen. How awesome would that be? They're all on the DVD (besides Ole, who could be replaced by Windham) so they are on good enough terms with the WWE to do it.


Ole wasn't on the DVD?:no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ole is a weird name.

Well, to me anyways. >_>


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Oh bet you won't stop playing for days with that, just kill them all for countless hours.
> 
> Kill them all, that will teach them! I hate that on games, whenenver I play some games and I want to attack my partners on games for fun I can't kill them. That really sucks and ruins some of the fun for the most part. Everyone in a game should be able to die, if it involves killing.


Yeah, for some reason they say it makes it easier to protect them when you are playing legit. Bullshit! I'll kill just for the hell of it.

Speaking of random killing, I can't wait until IV comes out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ole wasn't on the DVD?:no:


I don't think Ole likes Flair. They got a lot of people on it though. They even got Paul Roma who says, and I quote "Ric Flair wishes he could be me".

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I never even heard of Paul Roma in my life until last year checking out OWW, so yeah, Flair must really be envious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I don't think Ole likes Flair. They got a lot of people on it though. They even got Paul Roma who says, and I quote "Ric Flair wishes he could be me".
> 
> :lmao


LMAO wow...

I remember hearing about the reason Ole got kicked out of The Horsemen was because he attended his kid's game or something like that. (Instead of being with The Horsemen)

I wish the Horsemen would of been in the WWF in the early 90's. Too bad "The BrainBusters" and Flair werent around at the sametime. (I think)


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Now thats a Rattlesnake.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Yeah, for some reason they say it makes it easier to protect them when you are playing legit. Bullshit! I'll kill just for the hell of it.
> 
> Speaking of random killing, I can't wait until IV comes out.


Exactly, its bullshit, kills the whole aspect of a full enviroment. Random Killing, that is exactly what I love to do. IV should be great, from what I know it would hopefully top this one.

Truth-Logging off, later.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I never even heard of Paul Roma in my life until last year checking out OWW, so yeah, Flair must really be envious.


He was the most random jobber ever who the booking team put in the Four Horsemen in the "Let's put every up and comer we want to get over in the Horseman" phase. He was by far the worst person to ever be in the group.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone who says that term in that 'Man up' thread will get banned. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> That's about correct. But I don't know much about the ME guy and Ghetto Anthony sounds like the name of a drug dealer. But that's just me.


:lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey, neighbor can I borrow your blower?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to know why this thread died so abruptly.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd like to know why this thread died so abruptly.



Mister will you buy some tickets?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd like to know why this thread died so abruptly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


 



> Mister will you buy some tickets?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- I'd much rather write about wrestling for a living then be a wrestler.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

The "Get Rid of Rep" thread in the help section is about me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> The "Get Rid of Rep" thread in the help section is about me.


Your usertitle rocks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3895235-post75.html

I agree.



> The "Get Rid of Rep" thread in the help section is about me.


RedSilver's post in that thread is about me. I got banned for it btw.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> Your usertitle rocks.


Thanks. Delirious is worse though.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3895235-post75.html
> 
> I agree.
> 
> ...


That sucks...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Thanks. Delirious is worse though.


Delirious isn't that great but he doesn't bother me because he'll always be a comedy match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> That sucks...


Yeah, I gave it a thumbs down.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> Delirious isn't that great but he doesn't bother me because he'll always be a comedy match.


It wouldn't bother me if ROH wouldn't push him that much. He has such a big following that he may become champion and that would be the day I stop watching ROH.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> It wouldn't bother me if ROH wouldn't push him that much. He has such a big following that he may become champion and that would be the day I stop watching ROH.


He'll never be champ. They aren't that stupid. He can't even talk for Christ sake.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> He'll never be champ. They aren't that stupid. He can't even talk for Christ sake.


Well he better not get the title. He belongs in PWG where comedy thrives or Chikara.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gonna watch the first Elimination Chamber in a moment.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: WWE should sign Delirious. He is comedy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Shelton Benjamin should get Paul Bearer to manage him. That would be a sight to behold.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Shelton Benjamin should get Paul Bearer to manage him. That would be a sight to behold.


Why would WWE waste Bearer like that?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why would WWE waste Bearer like that?


Because it would be hilarious.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Its unbelivable how much more heat Shelton got when his "momma" was at his side. Its actually quite embarrassing how little reaction he gets now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Because it would be hilarious.


:gun:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Because it would be hilarious.


:gun:

Edit - Nice database.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Badass Servers !!!11!!1!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Paul Bearer really owns a funeral home. How fucking weird would it be to go to a place to get one of your parents or someone buried and seeing Paul fucking Bearer there?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> Paul Bearer really owns a funeral home. How fucking weird would it be to go to a place to get one of your parents or someone buried and seeing Paul fucking Bearer there?


I'd mark out.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Goldust.

By the way Jax needs a blower.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Goldust.
> 
> By the way Jax needs a blower.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I'd mark out.


same. 

I'd have him autograph the coffin I'd buy.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


>


God damn neighbors.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bearer wouldn't want to manage a black man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

(416)341-8950
^^^^^^^^^^^
Phone number for the owner of the site.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> (416)341-8950
> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> Phone number for the owner of the site.


Jax is about to give me his phone.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Derek should add Paul Bearer coffins to the list in his sig :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dear Owner.

u r geh.

:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> (416)341-8950
> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> Phone number for the owner of the site.


Call him and ask him he wants a subscription to the Wallstreet Journal.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Dear Owner.
> 
> u r geh.
> 
> :$


Jax decided against giving me his phone. I'll call later.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: I just made a thread in help/suggestions.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Jax decided against giving me his phone. I'll call later.


Pfft, Jax is so unreliable :no:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Truth: I just made a thread in help/suggestions.


Keeps happening to me as well. Just refresh and its back to normal. Not too much of a problem, considering this site is usually worse.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Pfft, Jax is so unreliable :no:


He says he would give me the phone if you give him a blower.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Truth: I just made a thread in help/suggestions.


Yeah, thats happening to me aswell, but all you have to do is refresh the page. So its not a big problem.



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> He says he would give me the phone if you give him a blower.


I'll pass thanks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Just finished watching Casino Royale. Good flick.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Yeah, thats happening to me aswell, but all you have to do is refresh the page. So its not a big problem.
> 
> 
> I'll pass thanks.


Snow blower?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Just finished watching Casino Royale. Good flick.


:hb


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - tonight's party was so on.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Snow blower?


Indeed.

Truth: Just read that Mr Perfect rant. Funny stuff.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Truth: Just went to '300.' Pretty average flick.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

That Mr. Perfect thread was pretty good, I must say.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I got a great idea for a betting sim league tournament, but I don't know how much interest it would receive.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I got a great idea for a betting sim league tournament, but I don't know how much interest it would receive.


Brilliant idea and I am done for a 1000 points with Vader.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damn those sim leagues. Damn them.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Damn those sim leagues. Damn them.


So your joining your saying?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Perhaps... :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

What's a sim league?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Perhaps... :side:


Betting is going to be like 100 points and you have to trust KIF. Which could be difficult.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> What's a sim league?


Simulated matches on a wrestling game where members from the forum choose wrestlers.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alright, I'm going to call it a night. It's 2AM, and I need some sleep. Later, everyone.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Alright, I'm going to call it a night. It's 2AM, and I need some sleep. Later, everyone.


Good night and KIF welcomes your entry.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Good night and KIF welcomes your entry.


Yes, I do.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sounds interesting night diesel.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Sounds interesting night diesel.


So would you bet 100 points on a wrestler? Should be a good pot.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> So would you bet 100 points on a wrestler? Should be a good pot.


Yeah sure.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Yeah sure.


The thread should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello to one and all!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> hello to one and all!


Bet on it.

Good night.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Downloading south park fantastic easter special.


Hi to all that just got here .


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Downloading south park fantastic easter special.
> 
> 
> Hi to all that just got here .


What's that?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have all family coming round soon for an easter party.

I now have +22 rep power.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> What's that?


It's the episode that came out of wednesday.


Stan wants to know the real reason kids have to decorate eggs for Easter, and what, if anything eggs and bunnies have to do with Jesus dying for his sins. To get to the bottom of it, Kyle and Stan get wrapped up in a bizarre society that guards a legendary secret.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm absolutely dying with anticipation for Arsenal v West Ham tomorrow. This is the game I had pencilled down a few games back as the only match West Ham would win for the rest of the season but now I'm not so sure :$

Truth: It seems as though I may come down with an illness on Easter weekend  Hopefully not though!

How's everybody doing?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Mike, I feel a tad ill too but Ill be alright, hope you feel alright too.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: I'm absolutely dying with anticipation for Arsenal v West Ham tomorrow. This is the game I had pencilled down a few games back as the only match West Ham would win for the rest of the season but now I'm not so sure :$
> 
> Truth: It seems as though I may come down with an illness on Easter weekend  Hopefully not though!
> 
> How's everybody doing?


I don't see why you can't win, Arsenal have been playing shit for the last few weeks.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Lee (not as in the comet :$).

Yeah, apparantly there is some kind of illness sweeping London at the moment. I went to see my Godson the other day and he was ill then and then my Aunt caught it and this morning my Mum has woken up feeling it so I worry that I could be next. Right now though I don't feel too bad so maybe I'll get lucky. Positively, my aunt and Godson are better now so at least it seems like the bug doesn't stick around for too long.

I hope you don't get dragged down by it Lee, and you better have a blast today at your Easter party 

EDIT:
Indeed that is true j20. About a month or two back I said to myself that I could see West Ham winning at Arsenal. They were the last team to beat them at Highbury so it would be fitting if they were the first to win at the Emirates. However, things seem to be going way too smooth for West Ham the past two weeks, so I am not counting my chickens. Hopefully they won't be out to send a message after being thrashed by Liverpool


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Here, hello Mike, J20, Frankie, and anyone else who's active in this thread


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Hi Mike


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Here, hello Mike, J20, Frankie, and anyone else who's active in this thread


Hello, how are you?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The only time I'll want West Ham to win is against Chelsea.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The only time I want West Ham to win is against United.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I edited to j20 but was way too slow.

I'm going to West Ham v Chelsea, I can't wait  I'm deluding myself into believing West Ham can cost Chelsea two points that day, even if last year when they were a lot better, West Ham still got thumped at home by Chelsea!

Hey Kenny and Ste! How's it going?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm ok Mike and J20 thanks, however i think i might be coming down with something though 

I also might be going the Everton game today aswell


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see West Ham beating Chelsea or at the very least getting a draw, they'll be really up for it and with super Tevez, anything is possible.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pretty tired, and you Mike?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea will probably sneak a last minute flukey winner


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's why we're champions!

:no:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

..Because Man United always score last minute flukeys.

Truth: I just posted a pic a little while ago.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> That's why we're champions!
> 
> :no:


Not for much longer with any luck.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I can see West Ham beating Chelsea or at the very least getting a draw, they'll be really up for it and *with super Tevez, anything is possible*.


    

Damn straight, a hat trick in that game should really cement his late push for the Golden Boot!

Yeah, I really believe that a result is possible that day. It's the night before my birthday so I will be feeling pretty confident and West Ham have already beat us and Arsenal at home so you gotta have faith. Not to mention your Chelsea predictions (albeit usually for them to sneak victories in the second half) are always spot on so your optimism is very encouraging.

I don't think anyone will really be chanting the lameness in my sig at that match though 

Damn Ste, sorry to hear that you are ill too at the moment. I guess it's not just a London thing after all. Who have Everton got today? I know it's City v Charlton but I can't remember the other match.

I'm great thanks Kenny, besides being a little achey  What time is it over there, late at night?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fingers crossed, although tomorrow I'm sure Chelsea will win and Utd will slip up.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Might be the only one in here that doesn't know what a west ham is or Man United. :side: 


Hi dre.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

West Ham is a football team in the UK.

Truth: Took the list of bands out of my sig.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Fingers crossed, although tomorrow I'm sure Chelsea will win and Utd will slip up.


The ultimate optimist.  We will be fine.


> Damn straight, a hat trick in that game should really cement his late push for the Golden Boot!


:lmaoIn all honesty, if he had played more games than he has, he could have got the golden boot.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Might be the only one in here that doesn't know what a west ham is or Man United. :side:
> 
> 
> Hi dre.


A west ham :lmao


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: Sorry about that Frankie. I took advantage of it being British daytime to talk about football :$

You have that fear tomorrow too hey Ben? I'm such a pessimist that it's ridiculous. Every week I just wait for us to slip up and start to throw it away and every week there are moments where it looks like it could happen but we pull through. Portsmouth have been crap for ages but for some reason I am a bit worried about going there away. I do have this attitude of expecting the worst and then the good stuff feels even greater though when it comes to Manchester United.

And then the one time I did feel a bit optimistic, about 85 minutes into Watford v Chelsea, I paid for it :$

EDIT: Yeah, in fairness to him he hasn't actually started that many games so his goalscoring record isn't too shoddy. I love Zamora's burst of form as well though which is even more important, and necessary that it is sustained. For him to come off the bench twice and score, then earn a starting place but not waste it, instead scoring within two minutes, is very encouraging.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Damn straight, a hat trick in that game should really cement his late push for the Golden Boot!
> 
> Yeah, I really believe that a result is possible that day. It's the night before my birthday so I will be feeling pretty confident and West Ham have already beat us and Arsenal at home so you gotta have faith. Not to mention your Chelsea predictions (albeit usually for them to sneak victories in the second half) are always spot on so your optimism is very encouraging.
> 
> ...


I'm feeling pretty shitty too man, and nah it's only 9PM here, but I'm off soon to watch Law and Order SVU Eps.

Truth: I'm going to a wedding tomoro.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh I don't even know about American football let alone football from the uk.  Or anything about baseball or basketball.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I always fear the worst when it comes to any Utd game, when ever I feel like we're going to win, we lose.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Everton have got..... actually my mate didn't tell me when she got me the ticket, i'll just go and find out. Hope it's a match they'll get beat in, their fans are always hilarious when their losing, saying how they want Moyes out, he's done wonders for them.

Just read back a few pages, sorry to hear that you too might be sick Mike 

Hi Frankie, hows it going?


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, this bug thing going around is global as well! Best of luck shaking off the sh*tty feeling in time for the wedding and enjoy your show 

Truth: Hungry but fasting :$

EDIT: So we are both pessimists but I think it has paid off dividends this season so far so there's no point changing our spots now 

LOL at you not knowing who they are playing Ste. I heard it before somewhere so I might just check that up.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Who are United playing tomoro?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Wow, this bug thing going around is global as well! Best of luck shaking off the sh*tty feeling in time for the wedding and enjoy your show
> 
> * Truth: Hungry but fasting* :$


For religious reasons?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> Who are United playing tomoro?


 Portsmouth (Away).


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Wow, this bug thing going around is global as well! Best of luck shaking off the sh*tty feeling in time for the wedding and enjoy your show
> 
> Truth: Hungry but fasting :$


Well actually I had a virus a couple weeks back..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

j20 said:


> Portsmouth.


And you're worried Ben?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> And you're worried Ben?


We've lost against them before, it's always a tricky game, coming off a testing game against Roma with a weak squad, it's going to be hard.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Yup United away at Portsmouth.

Yeah I'm Catholic so I'm experiencing a no meat, try-not-to-be-a-total-fat-pig-b*stard-for-once kind of day!

LOL Frankie. I share your lack of American sports knowledge 

Everton at home to Fulham so that could be a decent match Ste. City v Charlton is a hard one to call I reckon what with City having two wins in a row and looking close to safety now. I still would fancy Charlton out of the two sides as I feel quite certain they'll stay up now.

EDIT:
Steve Stone 

Every season we tend to lose 1-0 away from home against an out-of-form or relegation threatened side in the run-in, so there is always a worry.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm doing good just tired it's 4:07 in the morning over here. I feel strange being here with the room full of mostly brits :$. But eh at least it better then being in a room full of Canadians  





:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm Catholic, but for some bizarre reason, for lunch i'm having chicken and chips :$

If my Grandma ever found out, i'd be dead. :$

Fulham is it, hopefully they can beat the Everton. I'm preparing myself if i do go, for 90 minutes of constant abuse, as wehere i normally sit, quite a lot of the people have clocked on to the fact i'm a Liverpool fan. 

Portsmouth could be a hard test for United, but i'd say, aslong as you play relatively good, you'll get the win.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Yup United away at Portsmouth.
> 
> Yeah I'm Catholic so I'm experiencing a no meat, try-not-to-be-a-total-fat-pig-b*stard-for-once kind of day!
> 
> ...


Hey at lest you have a good excuse I don't I live there :lmao. The only thing I know is hockey and that's because ally got be into it the sharks won today  they beat the ducks.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

> 1. Drawn the last two, and gained two points from the last available 12.
> 
> 2. Managed just one victory from the last 10 League and Cup games.
> 
> ...


Some Pompey stats.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL, how did they figure out you were a Liverpool fan? You didn't turn up scarf in hand singing You'll Never Walk Alone did you 

I've been to see United at Charlton in the Charlton end and I just do my best to try to act along and then when we scored just cover up my face a bit and whilst it might look like despair with the Charlton fans, it was really concealed glee at out goal.

I like you putting Britain over Canada Frankie


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm Athiest. 

Hate on me if you must.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn, Pompey started the season well aswell didn't they.

Now, i am positive you'll win tomorrow.

Truth: I really don't know who i want to win the league.



> LOL, how did they figure out you were a Liverpool fan? You didn't turn up scarf in hand singing You'll Never Walk Alone did you


I started clapping when Sissoko got subbed in the derby earlier this season, and was in silence when Everton scored all 3 :side:

Ever since, they've been onto me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> I'm Catholic, but for some bizarre reason, for lunch i'm having chicken and chips :$


Oooh I'm telling. 












 . hey I was talking with my mother she said she will be having fish because it's not meat but I think it is what do you think? Me I have some soup with no meat I'll be having and ice cream :yum:


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

You mean to say they beat the Anaheim Ducks, Frankie   

The only NHL club I know are the Anaheim Ducks and that's because they are the team who like boss Allyson's team :$

So yup, that's all my American sports knowledge and like you it comes straight from Allyson!

Chicken and chips hey Ste  Just make sure your Grandma doesn't find out!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I won't i assure you Mike, i adore my Grandma too much to upset her :agree:

I think Fish is allowed on Good Friday Frankie, i seem to remember having it last year or maybe the year before.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: My Mum does that too Frankie  She's like 'No, the idea is that you eat fish' and I just say 'I think that's stupid though as you should be off all meat'. I hate fish though so it's all good!

Yeah Pompey and Villa were flying high early on this year. Pompey haven't collapsed as bad as Villa though, but it's still a bit disappointing after talk of CL early on for them.

*showers Kenny with hatred for not sharing the exact same beliefs as him*  What do you think I am, a ravenous wolf :$

EDIT:
I hate to disappoint my Grandma too


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

> LOL, how did they figure out you were a Liverpool fan? You didn't turn up scarf in hand singing You'll Never Walk Alone did you


 No, but he was wearing a balaclava and holding a baseball bat 

*Runs and hides*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Even if you hate Utd, no one should want to see Chelsea bore there way to another title.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah they beat the Anaheim Ducks in a very good game it went into over time then into a shoot out. I loved it and I'm getting into hockey a lot now. Does ally still watch it?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, but Man Utd are getting close to our record of 18 titles.

And, all summer, a certain someone would gloat about it non stop :side:


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Indeed, I don't think any neutrals will be happy seeing Chelsea win the title.

I just saw your edit Ste! You had to watch your thrashing against Everton among Everton fans! Ouch! That must have been quite the ordeal. That was like the worst time possible to out yourself as a Red in Goodison Park 

EDIT:
Yup, she loves her hockey  It's cool that she got you hooked!

Ste might not want us to win the league


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I get hated on alot over here because I'm a non believer. I guess I disappoint my Grandma, because she is a believer and I'm not.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: My Mum does that too Frankie  She's like 'No, the idea is that you eat fish' and I just say 'I think that's stupid though as you should be off all meat'. I hate fish though so it's all good!
> 
> Yeah Pompey and Villa were flying high early on this year. Pompey haven't collapsed as bad as Villa though, but it's still a bit disappointing after talk of CL early on for them.
> 
> ...


I hate most fish too but what I love is shrimp, crab and lobster. I told her well duh of course it is their animals she say's no fish are not animals. :lmao: what ever you say mom .


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: I really don't know who i want to win the league.


That team that beat you home and away this season. Manchester United. 

Truth: The game tommorow evening against Portsmouth will be great to watch.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I want Man Utd to win the league for a few people on here, like you Mike, but i don't for so many other reasons.

It was probably just aswell, that Liverpool didn't score at Goodison, because i would have been murdered.

I like that idea j20 :side: 

That was a low shot Matt


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Do people actual show you hate for not being religious Kenny? If so, how unreligious of them!

I'm sure you do many things to please your Grandma though. Grandmas love their grandchildren muchos.

That was perhaps the lamest and most pointless statement to ever make, but it is true :$

EDIT: LOL I meant to say that made me laugh j20 

Hey Matt  My rule of thumb is that I'll only enjoy the match once we take the lead and lok comfortable with it  I can't bear another game where we wait till late on or come from behind, I need a repeat of the Bolton match!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> That team that beat you home and away this season. Manchester United.
> 
> Truth: The game tommorow evening against Portsmouth will be great to watch.


You got lucky flukey in one match, we should of won.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I believe in God. But that's as far as I go.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Do people actual show you hate for not being religious Kenny? If so, how unreligious of them!
> 
> I'm sure you do many things to please your Grandma though. Grandmas love their grandchildren muchos.
> 
> That was perhaps the lamest and most pointless statement to ever make, but it is true :$


I'm recently having problems with a friend of mine, I heard from him that some of his family are saying some comments behind my back about me being an Athiest. They're scared I might 'convert' him. He's a Muslism too.

Anyway, I'm in a bad mood for some reason now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I really hope Sissoko stays at Liverpool during the summer, he's my joint favourite player with Carragher, and Crouch


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Mike, how's it going?

Truth: The first week of the Easter holidays is already over.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry Kenny, I never meant to make you have to think about negative stuff.

They should trust their son to make his own judgments though instead of thinking you will just sway him away from his beliefs; it really is unfair of them.

Just try not to let them get to you because you know you are doing nothing wrong


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: I really hope Sissoko stays at Liverpool during the summer, he's my joint favourite player with Carragher, and Crouch


I marked out for the Crouch hat trick against Arsenal. :$


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Sorry Kenny, I never meant to make you have to think about negative stuff.
> 
> They should trust their son to make his own judgments though instead of thinking you will just sway him away from his beliefs; it really is unfair of them.
> 
> Just try not to let them get to you because you know you are doing nothing wrong


There's plenty more than that getting me like I am. On and off depression.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: All is well Matt, all is well 

You haven't been struck down by any kind of bug recently Matt have you? It seems like loads of us Brits are getting it.

Indeed Matt the holidays have flown through pretty fast. I've done quite a bit this week but it has still gone really fast and now I really need to knuckle down on work next week but I doubt I'll be able to :$

EDIT:
Aww Kenny 

I'll be going off in a bit and I have my Grandparents coming around in an hour and after that I am doing an airport run but if you ever need to talk about anything to anyone, you know you can always drop me a PM <3


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> I marked out for the Crouch hat trick against Arsenal. :$


Same

Truth: I'm 14, and only 6 inches smaller than Crouch :$


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: Steven Gerrard and Peter Crouch are Liverpool's best players.

:agree:

Edit:



KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: All is well Matt, all is well
> 
> You haven't been struck down by any kind of bug recently Matt have you? It seems like loads of us Brits are getting it.
> 
> Indeed Matt the holidays have flown through pretty fast. I've done quite a bit this week but it has still gone really fast and now I really need to knuckle down on work next week but I doubt I'll be able to :$


Last month somebody I know gave me tonsalitus. But I never seem to catch these 'bugs' or illnesses. I never suffer.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Gerrard is overrated i think, but he's still a good player.

Truth: I have Science and Maths GCSE'S this year


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> Truth: Steven Gerrard and Peter Crouch are Liverpool's best players.
> 
> :agree:
> 
> ...


That's pretty damn obvious. 

I'll try and drop a pm before you go Mike.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I'm having a gap year after college.  

I may go to Australia with my friends for a while.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Kenny, only do it if you want to. I don't want you being forced to speak about depressing stuff if it will leave you in a bad mood before you go to bed Kenny, just if you ever do want to talk know I'll be there. I'll leave it up to you anyway but don't feel forced <3

Lucky b*stard Matt  I usually seem to be lucky with illness too so hopefully I won't be properly struck by this one.

And holy hell Ste; that is mighty tall! I definitely won't be picking a fight with you any time soon, and I doubt the Everton fans will want to either


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm lanky though Mike, not well built like Crouch :side:

Nah, i hate real violence, unlike 99% of my school, i've never had a fight.

Matt, and Mike, are you both in Year 11?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I pmed you Mike, .

Matt, come to Australia.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to get something to eat that's not meat.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> I'm lanky though Mike, *not well built like Crouch* :side:
> 
> Nah, i hate real violence, unlike 99% of my school, i've never had a fight.
> 
> Matt, and Mike, are you both in Year 11?


I swear the fucker is on steroids.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I've been exercising since last summer and now I look completly different. 

Like the actors out of 300.

:side:

I'm in college Steve. Just about to undergo my AS exams. I've got 5 in one day. 

I really do hope I come to Australia in the future. I wanna meet King Placebo and Rajah.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> Truth: I've been exercising since last summer and now I look completly different.
> 
> Like the actors out of 300.
> 
> ...


Rajah might scare you off though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Crouch should enter a strongman competition :side:

AS levels Matt 5 in a day is hard stuff, i'm sure you'll be fine, and get great marks 

Truth: I hate revision, it is so dull and boring. I can't even listen to music anymore when doing it, it makes me lose my concentration


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You've got nothing compared to the stuff I've got to study kid.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I've already started revising. Psychology is the hardest subject to pass.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I started yesterday, and i only have Maths and Science to do. :$

I'll be alot happier by the time June comes though


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry I went for a bit there. PMage.

I am in Year 13 Ste and I only have six weeks left  Tis a very sad feeling because I have had an absolute blast at this school and I know uni or whatever I do next year won't match it.

Like you, I hate violence too and have never had a fight.

Good luck with the exams Matt. ASs can be hard so it is definitely commendable that you have got stuck in with revision already. I really need to be able to knuckle down with revision and push myself more but I never can find the desire within me to do it. What's your secret?


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: Maths is difficult to revise as their's the four main topics. Revise each one carefully and do some practicing. Science shouldn't be as hard but that requires lengthy time to study all the terms.

Edit:



KingKurt_UK said:


> Sorry I went for a bit there. PMage.
> 
> I am in Year 13 Ste and I only have six weeks left  Tis a very sad feeling because I have had an absolute blast at this school and I know uni or whatever I do next year won't match it.
> 
> ...


There's not really a secret behind it. It just takes determination and patient. 

I usually write down a small timetable of when to revise. I spend up to three hours during the day writing notes, reading through my notes a few times over and practicing the questions. The day seems to fly by when you revise. You think it's a lot to do, when really it's not. 

Something that may help (and what I do) is looking at past exam questions. You get a feeling of what to write.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Another PM.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Maths is ok for me, Science is what i'm worried about, my teachers have all mean very poor this year. Hell, in an hour before, i taught myself as much as my Physics teacher has in a whole year 

I'm starting to like school now. Although it's a very rough school, i love everything there (apart from bullying).

I'm in Year 10 atm, so only a year til it all becomes really scary, i've got alot of pressure on me too, so i don't want to let anyone down, hopefully that will spur me on to revise well, and in depth.

I'm sure you'll have a blast whatever you do Mike


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Uni will match it Mike, i can guarantee that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I went Oxford Uni last week, and it was great, so i think Uni, whether i get in Oxford or not, is where i want to go.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: High school is the best. College is a drag. From what I've heard, Uni's a mixture of both.


----------



## rko_legend-killer (Jan 20, 2006)

Truth: There is no point in Algebra


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> I went Oxford Uni last week, and it was great, so i think Uni, whether i get in Oxford or not, is where i want to go.


OXFORD 4 TEEH WIN


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ Lol, i am supporting them tomorrow 

I'm going for lunch, be back in a bit.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: It's also best to revise in the long term. The information can settle in better over periods of time. Short term is a risk.

I'm either going to Chichester, Bournemouth or London. Oxford is for geeks.

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not sure I'm going to Uni, I still have to go to college for two years.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> ^^ Lol, i am supporting them tomorrow
> 
> I'm going for lunch, be back in a bit.


The boat race?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

THE BOAT RACE 4 TEEEH WIN!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WOULD ANY1 BE INTERESTED IN GIVING ME ALL THERE POINTS?

I'll E-Penetrate you.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Meh, I could beat them in a dingy.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

j20 said:


> The boat race?



:agree:

I'm a geek then Matt 

Truth: Having my Chicken for dinner now, just had chip sandwiches


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> WOULD ANY1 BE INTERESTED IN GIVING ME ALL THERE POINTS?
> 
> I'll E-Penetrate you.


I don't really have any points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm having fish and chips for lunch, pefect weather for them with the sun out. :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Watching The Godfather Part III (which is a disgrace to the other Godfather films)


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth-Are you Ready is an idiot.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Metalic said:


> Truth-Are you Ready is an idiot.


:agree:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - i got a new sig


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Gonna go on a rep giving spree.


!!!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - I just went through the entire WWE section and couldn't find one thread I actually thought was good or cared enough to post in. :no:

Truth - I didn't realise the October Raw/SD in B'ham tickets had already gone on sale. Fuck. I wanna go.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Our party guests are late!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Just put angle/joe I and Angle/Joe II on my PS3


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Guests are here, later.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm addicted to Fox Mints.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Rebel By Design said:


> Truth - I didn't realise the October Raw/SD in B'ham tickets had already gone on sale. Fuck. I wanna go.



They just announced ROH dates too.  Why did I quit my job again?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

BEN REP ME! :$

what? if you don't ask you don't get. Fuck the haters!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> They just announced ROH dates too.  Why did I quit my job again?


ROH dates? Where?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Ben.:$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

REP BACK


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey everybody


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Whassup guys?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Whassup guys?


 Not much enjoying the banner Laby B made for me


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Role Model again.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

get spreading.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Not much enjoying the banner Laby B made for me


Yeah, sweet banner, nice work Bethany.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> get spreading.


 I repped you(Even do im only +1)


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Spreading!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> get spreading





Lady B said:


> Spreading!


Worked in my favor


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Spreading!


 Thanks first a banner then REP


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ben.. Post something!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Thanks first a banner then REP


Shhh she's spreading 

Im out, gonna play NHL 2K7

Later, Bethany, Ben, Metalic.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Shhh she's spreading
> 
> Im out, gonna play NHL 2K7
> 
> Later, Bethany, Ben, Metalic.


Later


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

buh byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

This thread is really slow today.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I wake up and I find a 22 page rant made about me. I kind of knew it was it coming though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

...


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I wake up and I find a 22 page rant made about me. I kind of knew it was it coming though.


 I agree with you on your rant on Holt no disrespect too him but there were better choices for MODS like you said.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I need REP. Please. 
*
Truth-* ROH should come to Bournemouth!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I need REP. Please.
> *
> Truth-* ROH should come to Bournemouth!


 Repped since you asked nicely.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

But people who keep on complaining about the mods, look really jealous. It's been done now. Forget it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

People can complain about Mods all they like, unless they are complaining about me, then they deserve to be punished.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth-Im only 35 points from a full rep bar:side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> People can complain about Mods all they like, unless they are complaining about me, then they deserve to be punished.


I agree. Why would I get a rant on me? I am the nicest mod of them all. Ben is a close second


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Repped 'ju all back. <3


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> But people who keep on complaining about the mods, look really jealous. It's been done now. Forget it.


Truth - You don't know me at all then. I don't even post in the WWE section, like I would cry for not being a mod of that section. I'll never be a mod anyway, so I don't even worry about it. My point was that other people deserved to be a mod over him, and obviously you don't understand that.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

My mobile is fucked.

'mon the insurance.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - You don't know me at all then. I don't even post in the WWE section, like I would cry for not being a mod of that section. I'll never be a mod anyway, so I don't even worry about it. My point was that other people deserved to be a mod over him, and obviously you don't understand that.


Many staff choices make no sense, I've got used to that fact now.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> My mobile is fucked.
> 
> 'mon the insurance.


 Your avatar scares me:side:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Metalic said:


> Your avatar scares me:side:


As long as it doesn't turn you on, you'll be fine.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Carls in deep trouble... 


All I say is 4:20am


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Carls in deep trouble...
> 
> 
> All I say is 4:20am



lol i'm coming on MSN in a mo, couldn't sleep last night.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Carls in deep trouble...
> 
> 
> All I say is 4:20am


Eh?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

New SIG credit Carl.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Bethany's Banner > Carl's Banner.

Metalic. I would change it


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Bethany's Banner > Carl's Banner.
> 
> Metalic. I would change it


I like both I change it every know and then.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

j20 said:


> Eh?


Inside joke.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

HE RUNG ME AT 4AM! LITTLE BITCH!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

.....


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I was bored.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Gonna play PS2 later all.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

......


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pete owes me a BTB review 

But I shouldn't talk, as I still owe some too


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol, i knew i forgot something. One of the perks of having a broken Ankle is you can get things like this done at short notice.

Get on AIM, Chris!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll be on AIM in a minute.

I was gonna say something here, but, I fuckin' forget. Awesome.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

First sign of Alzheimers. Sorry, Chris, i will remember 'thee.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If anyone see's Mike, tell him to look for a letter from me today at the latest... Thanks.

And oh yeah.. Happy Good Friday everyone! or is it Have a good happy friday? 


*


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im back from watching The South Park movie


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*WB... I think we are the only two in here though. *


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

HEY Croft! You okay?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

What?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Happy good friday!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Sami, Ben, how are you?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

im bored...

smackdown > raw


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey King Kro! I'm absolutely wonderful. Thank you for asking My Lord.  How the heck are you?*


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

South Park this week was fucking amazing. I'm glad it answered my thoughts on why we hide eggs to celebrate the ressurection of Jesus.

EDIT- Croft's usertitle is hot :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I marked out at the return of Jesus.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

How the heck am i?

Not so bad 

Hey spartan, you ok?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Howdy Role Model and Sami!  I hope you two are doing good. *


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Easter = Eggs and Money


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> South Park this week was fucking amazing. I'm glad it answered my thoughts on why we hide eggs to celebrate the ressurection of Jesus.
> 
> EDIT- Croft's usertitle is hot :$



*Laxy! how the heck are ya? 

Being the son of God is a good gig if you can get it...  *


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

King Kro said:


> How the heck am i?
> 
> Not so bad
> 
> Hey spartan, you ok?


Uhh, yeah man, I'm good. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Howdy Role Model and Sami!  I hope you two are doing good. *


I'm totally fine, hope you're doing ok on this fine Friday.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm totally fine, hope you're doing ok on this fine Friday.


*I'm all good.  Well even if I were bad, I wouldn't admit to it on good friday. 

And here's a question. Why do people get so upset about good clean Jesus jokes? Don't they realise that Jesus probably has a good sense of humor? *


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

*Cartman-*...you are a rabit, i am a human, so if you dont bring me what i want for easter i can fucking kill you?!

:argh:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm all good.  Well even if I were bad, I wouldn't admit to it on good friday.
> 
> And here's a question. Why do people get so upset about good clean Jesus jokes? Don't they realise that Jesus probably has a good sense of humor? *


I hardly ever tell Jesus jokes, you're always bound to upset someone. :avit:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Why did Jesus cross the road?


































He didn't, because the Jews fucking killed him. :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*There are so few good Jesus jokes out there. *sigh**


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *There are so few good Jesus jokes out there. *sigh**





Spartanlax said:


> Why did Jesus cross the road?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I stand corrected. 

*


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Wasnt even really a joke, just wanted to see if people got upset at it. Yeah, I'm horrible.

Heading off to watch more Samoa Joe greatness and fall back in love with wrestling.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What you fell out of love with wrestling?!!!!?!?!!??!!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I've got a good Jesus joke, but I feel if I post it people will get pissed.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - I need to boost my indy collabaration up, so has anyone got any good matches that i should download?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What you fell out of love with wrestling?!!!!?!?!!??!!


I watched so much ROH in a row I almost got sick of it. Dude, I haven't really watched wrestling since mid-October, just the occasional match here and there. I haven't bought an ROH DVD since Novemember. 

Too much of a good thing too fast is a bad thing.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - I need to boost my indy collabaration up, so has anyone got any good matches that i should download?


KENTA vs Low Ki :agree: better of asking in the indy section.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

j20 said:


> KENTA vs Low Ki :agree: better of asking in the indy section.


I will do now


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm uploading a bunch of indy matches later today, stay tuned.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I saw Kenta vs Ki, wasn't impressed.Mainly bored throughout most of the match


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok any key matches i should look out for?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I watched so much ROH in a row I almost got sick of it. Dude, I haven't really watched wrestling since mid-October, just the occasional match here and there. I haven't bought an ROH DVD since Novemember.
> 
> Too much of a good thing too fast is a bad thing.


I only really watch WWE now, I'll download the TNA PPV's but that's all I watch of current wrestling. I haven't bothered with ROH in months. I've been watching mostly WWE stuff from 98 to 02 recently.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I only really watch WWE now, I'll download the TNA PPV's but that's all I watch of current wrestling. I haven't bothered with ROH in months. I've been watching mostly WWE stuff from 98 to 02 recently.


Truth - 02 was actually a pretty good year in the WWE. It's the last year where I thought the WWE was really good.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Truth: After watching Fifth Year Festival: Philly I became a bigger Jimmy Jacobs fan


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

^^^You should bother to see the FYF shows, the NYC one was amazing and apprently the other four are even better. I'm placing an order tonight, so I can upload stuff for you in about a week or so.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - 02 was actually a pretty good year in the WWE. It's the last year where I thought the WWE was really good.


Me too. I enjoyed 02, but most people I know hated it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok i have scrapped the indy matches for a bit, because platt has just uploaded a new episode of Scrubs


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

j20 said:


> Me too. I enjoyed 02, but most people I know hated it.


Truth - I liked Taker's badass gimmick that he had during that time period (even though it started in 2000). That's when I liked Taker the most. Plus my favorite wrestler of all time Shawn Michaels came back that year.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

People hated 02?! WHO THE FUCK HATED 02?! 2002 was one of the best years for the WWF/E.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

2002 was the final year of WWE which I really enjoyed, it's been getting worse ever since.



Spartanlax said:


> ^^^You should bother to see the FYF shows, the NYC one was amazing and apprently the other four are even better. I'm placing an order tonight, so I can upload stuff for you in about a week or so.


Yeah I'm tempted to buy some shows, but I'd rather just download them. :$


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> People hated 02?! WHO THE FUCK HATED 02?! 2002 was one of the best years for the WWF/E.


Seriously, Triple H returning to save the WWE > All


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Seriously, Triple H returning to save the WWE > All


HHH returns, HBK returns, a string of amazing PPVs (SS02, KOTR02, SS02, etc)...hating 2002 is unfathomable to me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Triple H > All.

Was KOTR any good in 02? I can't really remember the show...


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh ya, HBK's return + fued + EC title win was in 02 wasn't it?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I did not watch WWE in mid-late 2001, 2002, 2003, or most of 2004.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> HHH returns, HBK returns, a string of amazing PPVs (SS02, KOTR02, SS02, etc)...hating 2002 is unfathomable to me.


Truth - Summerslam 2002 is one of my favorite PPV's. I was marking out like hell for HBK's return, I was so excited. Not to mention, I did mark out for Triple H's return in early 2002. I ordered the Rumble, and Summerslam from that year.

I have KOTR 02, it was alright. I haven't watched it in awhile, so...:$


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

The Cena Years > WWE 2002  :hb 

Truth - That was a joke, plus i have finally got onto MSN after waiting 15 minutes.:cuss: Stupid MS


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I did not watch WWE in mid-late 2001, 2002, 2003, or most of 2004.


That's unfortunate for 01-03. 04-Now just haven't been the same since the mid-90's.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I did not watch WWE in mid-late 2001, 2002, 2003, or most of 2004.


Really? That's interesting.

Truth - I stopped watching wrestling for only one time period. I think it was about late 96 to about mid 97. I don't know why, but I did.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - ive never stopped watching wrestling.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

The only time I stopped watching was for like a 3 - 4 month period in which ECW and WCW went out of business and I had no idea about it. ~_~


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Really? That's interesting.
> 
> Truth - I stopped watching wrestling for only one time period. I think it was about late 96 to about mid 97. I don't know why, but I did.





Mr. Crowley said:


> That's unfortunate for 01-03. 04-Now just haven't been the same since the mid-90's.


*Truth:* The one thing I regret most is missing the majority of Brock Lesnar's career. I've seen some of his 'best' matches since but it's not the same as watching it when it happens.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

2003 was an awful year.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> 2003 was an awful year.


FU


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Steiner, Nash, Goldberg, RVD and Kane all in the main event? No fucking thank you.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

*Triple H dominating the entire year

+ Nash > u


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Steiner, Nash, Goldberg, RVD and Kane all in the main event? No fucking thank you.


Truth - I remember when Nash came back from injury and was involved in a 10 man tag match on Raw. Then when he tried to tag in someone, he tore his quad (I believe) and got injured again. Was that in 2002? I'm pretty sure it was.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Making this TV dinner thing with a fish sandwich and mac and cheese.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Steiner, Nash, *Goldberg*, RVD and Kane all in the main event? No fucking thank you.


Goldberg = Ratings

GOLDBERG, GOLDBERG, GOLDBERG


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Triple H was the only thing saving 2003, if he had stepped down the year would have been even worse. Nash was awful that year.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm so disssapointed that Norm (the IWC promoter) decided to bring in the Heart Throbs as the 'mystery tag team'. Seriously, they could have at least got the Bashams or pretty much anyone else. Scott Norton said him and Bagwell are reforming Vicious and Delicious hell I'd rather see them honestly.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

When did the nWo come back?

Was that 03?

>__> I can't believe I don't remember.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No they came back at No Way Out 02.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm hoping that the Heart Throbs get a 'please don't come back' chant after their match this month.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd expect them to get worse chants than that.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Just been out for a game of footy, but unfortunately, i can't go to the Everton game tonight


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Just been out for a game of footy, but unfortunately, i can't go to the Everton game tonight


0-0


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*WHOOOHHHHOOOOOO Kentucky got their new coach! *


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Ya, Billy Gillispie.

Now they can get back to sucking :hb


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> 0-0



:agree:

Still it's a free game of football to watch, so i'm slightly disappointed.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I have a fairly large bump on my head. I got elbowed in last nights basketball game. It's giving me a little headache right now.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr.Perfect said:


> Truth - I have a fairly large bump on my head. I got elbowed in last nights basketball game. It's giving me a little headache right now.


Damn, hope it feels better for ya.

Win or Lose the game?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Ya, Billy Gillispie.
> 
> Now they can get back to sucking :hb


*I am absolutely THRILLED to have Billy Gillispie! I can't wait to see what he can do on the recruiting trail. He had already signed a 7 foot 240 lb center to A&M... He wants to come to Kentucky but A&M would have to release him to do so. I wouldn't blame A&M if they wouldn't do it though. And this guy is ranked as the number 8 player coming out *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really don't feel like packing my bags to go home. Too lazy:no:


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

King Kro said:


> Damn, hope it feels better for ya.
> 
> Win or Lose the game?


Truth - We lost by 1, it was bullshit. We were down by 3 with ten seconds left. My friend got fouled and it was 1 and 1 at the free throw line. He missed the first so my other teammate got the rebound and instead of kicking it out to me (I was wide open for a three) he put the shot up and made it. So we were down by one with 2 seconds left. The other team inbounded the ball and we fouled them but they let the fucking clock run out. The refs pretty much screwed us over the whole game last night.

At one time one of the refs called a bullshit foul on one of my teammates. The thing is he didn't even know who committed the foul. He said "Oh it was either you or you." WTF? :no:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

That really does suck, doesnt even make the bump worth it, you would of scored the 3?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

King Kro said:


> That really does suck, doesnt even make the bump worth it, you would of scored the 3?


Truth - I'm the best three pointer shooter on the team so I probably could of hit it. When I'm wide open for three, I rarely miss.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Watching Rugby League.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : about to go and watch Anderlecht in a few.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : about to go and watch Anderlecht in a few.


Sounds like fun 

Truth: Just logged on, hi y'all


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello Matt. I was watching City v Charlton but it was so ridiculously boring I won't bother with the second half. Final result will be 1-0 to Cit with Mpenza getting a goal, I can see it now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Hello Matt. I was watching City v Charlton but it was so ridiculously boring I won't bother with the second half. Final result will be 1-0 to Cit with Mpenza getting a goal, I can see it now.


Hi Steve  Luckily they're not showing that game in England, so I miss out on the excitement  I see Charlton winning though, City are really poor at home.

Anyway, how are you doing Steve?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Truth: The forum has its ups and downs, and right now it is having a big up.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sup Matt and Steve?

Did you play golf Matt?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why won't Charlton bloody score.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Did you play golf Matt?


Yeah, we did a par 3, 9 hole course. Lets just say my score was the wrong side of 50 :$ Still a lot of fun though 

You done much today Ste?



Role Model said:


> Why won't Charlton bloody score.


Becuase City have such a good defense :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Gonna delete some matches from my computer.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Whoever's in the Yahoo Pool Tournament, can you give the thread a little bump? I have the matches and shit all ready, but I don't want to double post.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Truth: Gonna delete some matches from my computer.


How many you got on there?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Played footy Matt, quite fun 

I was going to go the Everton game tonight, but my mate fucked up somehow but i can't know 

You should play golf alot Matt, it is really fun, i think i'm playing tomorrow


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Truth: Gonna delete some matches from my computer.


I have all my wrestling media on a portable hard drive, better than it taking up what little space I have on my PC.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Played footy Matt, quite fun
> 
> I was going to go the Everton game tonight, but my mate fucked up somehow but i can't know
> 
> You should play golf alot Matt, it is really fun, i think i'm playing tomorrow


Cool, did you play well, pull of any skills? 

Why would you want to go watch Everton, waste of time and money :no:

Yeah, I might start playing more. Its just putting I need to improve really.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Just finished eating some KFC.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> How many you got on there?


100s :$


Role said:


> I have all my wrestling media on a portable hard drive, better than it taking up what little space I have on my PC.


How much did that run you?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Becuase City have such a good defense :side:


True. Dunne is class.

Truth - I find it hilarious how my brother criticizes Wenger for letting go of Jerome Thomas. He's quick but he's either one of the dumbest players I've ever seen or he's blind.

Truth - I deleted all wrestling Media from my Hard drive. I never watch it anyway so I just decided to be done with it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> True. Dunne is class.
> 
> Truth - I find it hilarious how my brother criticizes Wenger for letting go of Jerome Thomas. He's quick but he's either one of the dumbest players I've ever seen or he's blind.
> 
> Truth - I deleted all wrestling Media from my Hard drive. I never watch it anyway so I just decided to be done with it.


Hey, you're in the pool tourney. Give it a little bump, will ya? :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Cool, did you play well, pull of any skills?
> 
> Why would you want to go watch Everton, waste of time and money :no:
> 
> Yeah, I might start playing more. Its just putting I need to improve really.



Again, i tried to and failed :$

It's fun to see their fans get wound up, and it's free for me 

Puttings the hardest skill to master, that's what really seperates pros from the rest.

Wenger really annoys me, he's a great manager, but such a bad loser


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DDMac said:


> 100s :$


BALLIN!!! :side: 



> True. Dunne is class.
> 
> Truth - I find it hilarious how my brother criticizes Wenger for letting go of Jerome Thomas. He's quick but he's either one of the dumbest players I've ever seen or he's blind.
> 
> Truth - I deleted all wrestling Media from my Hard drive. I never watch it anyway so I just decided to be done with it.


Yeah, Thomas is a really selfish and cocky player. Always trying tricks and looking out for himself not the team. Not an Arsenal quality player.

Truth: The only wrestling media I reguarly watch is old ECW matches and WCW Cruiserweight matches.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> How much did that run you?


Can't remember to tell the truth.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - 9.9% of Arsenal has been brought by some American. I really hope Arsenal doesn't become another financial liability in Football. I would probably stop going for them if that happened.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - 9.9% of Arsenal has been brought by some American. I really hope Arsenal doesn't become another financial liability in Football. I would probably stop going for them if that happened.


Arsenal USA LOLLLLLERSKATESSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Again, i tried to and failed :$
> 
> It's fun to see their fans get wound up, and it's free for me
> 
> Puttings the hardest skill to master, that's what really seperates pros from the rest.


Yeah, I always seem to hit the putts too far, its really annoying :$



> Truth - 9.9% of Arsenal has been brought by some American. I really hope Arsenal doesn't become another financial liability in Football. I would probably stop going for them if that happened.


But Steve, American owners are the way to go. Everyones doing it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I prefer Liverpool's yank owners to ours, at least they talk to the media and don't seem to be utter ****s.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - If Arsenal are brought out by some money hungry American businessman I'd support either QPR or Millwall. Both in London and have a good history with Australian players. I have a good friend whose dad was once a regular at Loftus Road and QPR are fierce rivals of Chelsea


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Can't remember to tell the truth.


o :sad:


*Truth:* Triple H did a lot of the talking in the original DX as well.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I prefer Liverpool's yank owners to ours, at least they talk to the media and don't seem to be utter ****s.


Yeah, Gillett and Hicks seem to be good guys and seem to have the best interests at the club at heart. At at the moment anyway :side: 

Whereas Glazer just seems to want to make a quick profit.



rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - If Arsenal are brought out by some money hungry American businessman I'd support either QPR or Millwall.


:no:

Leyton Orient :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Millwall for the fucking win, my Dad's real team! 


But I've turned him into more of a Utd fan now.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey everybody.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

DDMac said:


> o :sad:
> 
> 
> *Truth:* Triple H did a lot of the talking in the original DX as well.


He talked almost as much as Shawn, if not more. Shawn was usually in the background being a jerk with like a lolly pop in his mouth or something. But when Shawn had something to say he would do it on the mic.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Leyton Orient


Leyton who? They some small Scouser club or something.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Fallin said:


> He talked almost as much as Shawn, if not more. *Shawn was usually in the background being a jerk with like a lolly pop in his mouth or something.* But when Shawn had something to say he would do it on the mic.


:lmao Classic stuff from Michaels.

I miss that HBK.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Leyton who? They some small Scouser club or something.


:no: They're a London team 

Or you could support Liverpool


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Liverpool > Leyton Orient


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Millwall for the fucking win, my Dad's real team!


The FA Cup final a couple of years back would have been fun for him then. United are lucky Kevin Muscat was injured. He would have been marking Cristiano Ronaldo and he was intent of breaking his leg :agree:

Truth - I've heard bad things about Millwall fans. Apperantly their meant to be the most violent supporters around. I heard they once surrounded the Brentford Coach and tried to tip it over.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Liverpool > Leyton Orient


Quoted for truth 



> Truth - I've heard bad things about Millwall fans. Apperantly their meant to be the most violent supporters around. I heard they once surrounded the Brentford Coach and tried to tip it over.


Yeah, they're pretty bad. Watch the film 'Football Factory' to get an idea of their fans


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> The FA Cup final a couple of years back would have been fun for him then. United are lucky Kevin Muscat was injured. He would have been marking Cristiano Ronaldo and he was intent of breaking his leg :agree:
> 
> Truth - I've heard bad things about Millwall fans. Apperantly their meant to be the most violent supporters around. I heard they once surrounded the Brentford Coach and tried to tip it over.


Yeah we both went to game, he got pretty drunk before hand, so most of it was a blur, which was a blessing really.  

My Dad would go to Millwall games so much when he was young, real die hard fan, lots of stories about violence.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Im going on a repping spree(Even if know one cares about my +1)


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Yeah, they're pretty bad. Watch the film 'Football Factory' to get an idea of their fans


Truth - I searched DVD stores for hours trying to find that movie. I'll see if it's been uploaded on any torrent sites.



> Im going on a repping spree(Even if know one cares about my +1)


That reminds me. Shelleycoholic negative repped me again today, and his rep power is huge 

He must really hate Arsenal supporters or maybe just me.

Truth - Yay! Found the Football Factory DVD rip, too bad it only has 10 seeds. Should take about a week to finish with my crappy internet.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Liverpool > Leyton Orient


Nah.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah we both went to game, he got pretty drunk before hand, so most of it was a blur, which was a blessing really.


Yeah, was the most one sided cup final I've ever seen. Ronaldo was pulling out all the tricks :$



j20 said:


> Nah.


O RLY?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Millwall fans are bloody awful, or so I've heard.

Oh, and Leyton Orient > All except Arsenal. Not because I grew up there or anything. :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> O RLY?


:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That was back when Ronaldo only did tricks.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> :agree:


NO WAI!



> That was back when Ronaldo only did tricks.


Now he can score goals and cross, aswell as tricks :faint:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No, right now he's the best footballer in world. Yuh rly.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I was just watching the Batista vs Kennedy match from Royal Rumble. Kennedy got a sizeable chant during the end just before the finish, which kind of caught me off guard seeing Batista was still a full fledged face by that point.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Now he can score goals and cross, aswell as tricks


If Ronaldo doesn't get Premier League Player of the Year I'll be very surprised.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No, right now he's the best footballer in world. Yuh rly.


YA SRSLY! 

Nah, he is the best in the world. Even as a Liverpool fan I can admit that. I've never seen a player like him.



rKo_Destiny said:


> If Ronaldo doesn't get Premier League Player of the Year I'll be very surprised.


Same, Drogba is the only realistic alternative.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Just posted some Indy goodness in media.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - This weeks SmackDown was the first time in a while I've watches a whole wrestling program. Very entertaining until that crappy promo at the end.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> If Ronaldo doesn't get Premier League Player of the Year I'll be very surprised.


If he doesn't get either the Ballon d'Or or The World Player of the year I will be surprised.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ronaldo really better take all the end of season awards, it's only fair, but I feel if we don't win the league, fucking Drogba might get them. :no:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Watching the 1998 RR PPV.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Or Sissoko :side:

Nah, really, Ronaldo deserves it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ronaldo really better take all the end of season awards, it's only fair, but I feel if we don't win the league, fucking Drogba might get them. :no:


I'm pretty sure hes going to win every individual award possible. He deserves it afetr all the stick he taken. The way he plays football actually makes me want to watch United matches :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the baseball game.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching the baseball game.


Dice K!!!111!!!

Only player I know :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Or Sissoko :side:
> 
> Nah, really, Ronaldo deserves it.


Has Sissoko even played this season?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll cry for a solid year when Ronaldo leaves, I really hope he sticks around for another 3-5 years.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - There has to be something in the Ivorian water. Some sort of chemical which makes them all great at football but angry, dirty bastards.



> I'm pretty sure hes going to win every individual award possible. He deserves it afetr all the stick he taken. The way he plays football actually makes me want to watch United matches


I've even been guilty of cheering them on in Champions League matches :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Dice K!!!111!!!
> 
> Only player I know :$


He pitched yesterday.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'll cry for a solid year when Ronaldo leaves, I really hope he sticks around for another 3-5 years.


I think he'll stay till hes atleast 25 before going to Spain. He won't move anytime soon.



Killa CaLi said:


> He pitched yesterday.


GYROBALL!!1!!

Did he use that pitch?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

rKo, I posted the pool matches and stuff. You should check it out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, fuck Sammy Sosa


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I think he'll stay till hes atleast 25 before going to Spain. He won't move anytime soon.


I hope so, the longer Fergie and Carlos Queiroz stay, the longer Ronaldo will be at Utd, as Carlos is like a father to him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Diesel said:


> rKo, I posted the pool matches and stuff. You should check it out.


Schweet. I hope I draw Bouma. Beat him 3-0 while practising


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> GYROBALL!!1!!
> 
> Did he use that pitch?


I don't think so. He's got so many different pitches. Even the commentators couldn't tell if he did it.

:sad:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Wow, fuck Sammy Sosa


What happened?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I hope so, the longer Fergie and Carlos Queiroz stay, the longer Ronaldo will be at Utd, as Carlos is like a father to him.


Apparently Queiroz is gonna be Utd's manager after Fergie :lmao

Only upside of him being manager would be Ronaldo likely to stay longer. Which I naturally hope doesn't happen 



Killa CaLi said:


> I don't think so. He's got so many different pitches. Even the commentators couldn't tell if he did it.
> 
> :sad:


o. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Apparently Queiroz is gonna be Utd's manager after Fergie :lmao
> 
> Only upside of him being manager would be Ronaldo likely to stay longer. Which I naturally hope doesn't happen


That's the only upside really, Keano really should take over from Fergie, I'm really hopeful that does happen, it would be amazing.

As long as it isn't Mark Hughes. :no:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I predict that Christiano Ronaldo will stay until he's 25, then fuck off to Real Madrid where I hope he turns into crap, because then he'll come back to us.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - The sooner the Madrid board gives a manager a fair go, the sooner they will win some silverware again. But then again, I love seeing them do so poorly 



> As long as it isn't Mark Hughes.


Sparky's an alright manager. Has a good record against Fergie too 

EDIT - I just discovered the reason behind Sparkimark's username


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That's the only upside really, Keano really should take over from Fergie, I'm really hopeful that does happen, it would be amazing.
> 
> As long as it isn't Mark Hughes. :no:


I reckon Hughes is a good manager, whats wrong with him?

Yeah, anyway Keane is virtually guaranteed to become Man Utd manager at some point. He's worked wonders at Sunderland.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> What happened?


There was a runner on third. His first at bat of the game. First pitch of the at bat, he gives a check-swing, and it ends up blooping out to right field. Driving in a run.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> Truth: I predict that *Christiano Ronaldo* will stay until he's 25, then fuck off to Real Madrid where I hope he turns into crap, because then he'll come back to us.


Who? 

Would love to see Keane takeover from Fergie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I reckon Hughes is a good manager, whats wrong with him?
> 
> Yeah, anyway Keane is virtually guaranteed to become Man Utd manager at some point. He's worked wonders at Sunderland.


I just don't think Hughes has what it takes to manage Utd, he's hardly done anything amazing for Blackburn, I just don't rate him. Keane is already proving what he can do at Sunderland, he'd do so well with a really great team.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah absolutely...:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I just don't think Hughes has what it takes to manage Utd, he's hardly done anything amazing for Blackburn, I just don't rate him. Keane is already proving what he can do at Sunderland, he'd do so well with a really great team.


He got them in the UEFA Cup, that a big achievement for a team like Blackburn.

Truth: Going to eat my Chow Mein, be back in a bit.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I hope McClaren is the next United manager. Him and Fergie are really close so there's a slight possibility of it happening


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I hope McClaren is the next United manager. Him and Fergie are really close so there's a slight possibility of it happening


I was just going to give you some REP!!!!, but now you can go to hell.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

rep plz


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You never rep back!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You never rep back!


I try to rep back but I have to spread from the last time I repped you about 2 monthes ago :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I rep back :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

LIAR, AMP~!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I sensed rep, so I finished my dinner at lightning speed


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've given all this page REEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've given all this page REEEEEEPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!11111


Same 

Well, apart from the people I had already repped before.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I sensed rep, so I finished my dinner at lightning speed


Must Spread :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I repped AMP yesterday.



No rep in return </3


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Must Spread :cuss:


Same 

Truth: CaLi nevers reps....ever.

or maybe its just me


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

i wep, d00d.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll rep everyone when I'm high tonight.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

FM07 is awesomeness.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> FM07 is awesomeness.


So's your avatar :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> FM07 is awesomeness.


We had that discussion yesterday. Sorry you missed it.

Truth - If Mourinho turns up at WWE's event in Earl's court he better cut a promo. He'd get crazy heat; he's a natural heel.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll rep everyone when I'm high tonight.


You smoke? Or, just gettin' drunk?

Truth- I hate drinking.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll rep everyone when I'm high tonight.


:lmaoGet higher than last time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> You smoke? Or, just gettin' drunk?
> 
> Truth- I hate drinking.


I'm honestly not sure yet. I know I'm drinking but if anyone has weed on them I'm probably take some hits.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

sXe FTW!!! :side:

Truth: Watching the Bitters Vs Fulham.

CaLi repped me OMFG!!!   

:side:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> We had that discussion yesterday. Sorry you missed it.
> 
> Truth - If Mourinho turns up at WWE's event in Earl's court he better cut a promo. He'd get crazy heat; he's a natural heel.



That blows, i'm currently very happy with my progress.

People rarely talk about things i like, on here.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Mourinho >>>>>>>>>>>> K-Fed :agree:

Truth: Everton 0 Fulham 1 :lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> You smoke? Or, just gettin' drunk?
> 
> *Truth- I hate drinking*.


That'll change when you get to college most definitley.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, AMP, did ya PM Szumi?


> That'll change when you get to college most definitley.


In my spoiled white kid town, I have plenty of access to alcohol, and I still hate it. The only time I'd drink something is if it's vodka mixed with some sort of juice, like cranberry juice. Otherwise, ugh, it all taste like shit.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - GSP is going to pwn Serra.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...kdown-vs-raw-2007-sim-league.html#post3897751

If you guys have time join my new SIM League.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I enjoy drinking, I don't enjoy getting drunk. I just don't see the point of it. I can have just as much fun as drunkards and not have to worry about consequences


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Oh, AMP, did ya PM Szumi?
> 
> In my spoiled white kid town, I have plenty of access to alcohol, and I still hate it. The only time I'd drink something is if it's vodka mixed with some sort of juice, like cranberry juice. Otherwise, ugh, it all taste like shit.


Yeah it's definitley an acquired taste...

Truth ~ Yankees/Orioles tonight, who's psyched?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I only like Lagers really, Vodka taste like crap.

Truth: I hate Lee Carsley


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Oh, AMP, did ya PM Szumi?
> 
> In my spoiled white kid town, I have plenty of access to alcohol, and I still hate it. The only time I'd drink something is if it's vodka mixed with some sort of juice, like cranberry juice. Otherwise, ugh, it all taste like shit.


Try Bacardi 151


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Try Bacardi 151


That'll kill him. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yeah it's definitley an acquired taste...
> 
> Truth ~ Yankees/Orioles tonight, who's psyched?













Red Sox/Rangers on right now


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Was told WF isn't working.... ok...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I drink beer at parties. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth: I only like Lagers really, Vodka taste like crap.


Smart guy :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> That'll kill him. :lmao


:lmao

It left cold sores in my mouth the first time I drank it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I only like Lagers really, Vodka taste like crap.
> 
> Truth: *I hate Lee Carsley*


Everyone does.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

XPW may be returning in July.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Was told WF isn't working.... ok...


MSN isn't working for me...again..


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Beer is definiltey my drink of preference, but in a bar situation I have no problem drinking Jagger, Vodka shots, and Jack/Rum and cokes. When I'm at an upscale place I like to get Vodka Martinis.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - I Drink at social gatherings or when sports are on 



Failing said:


> MSN isn't working for me...again..


same here MS pisses me off


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I drink beer at parties. :side:


I can't get into beer, tastes horrible to me. 

I prefer mixing hard liquor with pop/juice.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> It left cold sores in my mouth the first time I drank it.


Jesus Fucking Tapdancing Christ!

Thank God pot doesn't do that :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Smart guy :agree:


Thankyou, I like to think I am a well educated white man  :side:



Role Model said:


> Everyone does.


This news pleases me


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I drink alone 

Truth - Lee Carsley scored against Arsenal when we beat Eveton 4-1, so I'll join the bandwagon and hate him


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I've never drank 151, it'll surely get the better of me, i won't be trying it anytime soon.



> It left cold sores in my mouth the first time I drank it.


You got Sores? you didn't drink it straight? :faint:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> XPW may be returning in July.


:no:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I also hate Alan Stubbs.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

151 shots are brutal, they're usually the shot that ends the night for me so I try to take them near the end if ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Oh, AMP, did ya PM Szumi?
> 
> In my spoiled white kid town, I have plenty of access to alcohol, and I still hate it. The only time I'd drink something is if it's vodka mixed with some sort of juice, like cranberry juice. Otherwise, ugh, it all taste like shit.


I've PMed him a few times today.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> You got Sores? you didn't drink it straight?


I drank a quarter of a bottle of it straight:lmao I was mad dumb


After that, I took a shot of vodka, and it tasted like water compared to the 151


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth just repped everyone  

also role model has got a new sig and avy


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I have to reload the page everytime to make it show up. How annoying...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth just repped everyone
> 
> also role model has got a new sig and avy


u didn't rep me.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Hitting the WWE Section for the first time in about a month. I must be very bored.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Hitting the WWE Section for the first time in about a month. I must be very bored.


Prepare for a million WWE Title threads.

Truth: Everton can fuck off


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Screw my previous idea. I'm just gonna go to bed instead.

Bye everyone.

EDIT - Everton 2 goals up


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> u didn't rep me.


I Have Now 

Truth - This is pissing me off

Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah the site is being a pain at the moment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This database = no ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You killed the thread, happy fucking birthday.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:stupid:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You ain't with me, bitch.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:topic:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No, I was telling the truth.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah the site is being a pain at the moment.


Yep.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: 3-1 to Everton 

How can they score 3 goals


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

STFU


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - im off to play the PS3  c ya


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> :stupid:


Oh no you didn't.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

When did he post that?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He edited it out, what a chump!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ji8sl7xs7M

Truth - Vince should sign this chick and have her destroy random divas it would be ratings seriously this chick is crazy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowardly actions = no ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ji8sl7xs7M
> 
> Truth - Vince should sign this chick and have her destroy random divas it would be ratings seriously this chick is crazy.


Nah, she wouldn't be able to use light tubes, so she'd probably do horribly.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ji8sl7xs7M
> 
> Truth - Vince should sign this chick and have her destroy random divas it would be ratings seriously this chick is crazy.


That. Is. Just. Sickening.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I heard getting hit in the boobs sucks, so getting whacked with an empty water cooler over and over musta been horrible.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I heard getting kicked in the nuts is worse.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Mickie Knuckles is just insane, there's a ton of her videos on youtube.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- New BRIIIILLLIIIIANT WWE Product idea added in my sig.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I heard getting kicked in the nuts is worse.


But how could someone know what's worse unless they had both boobs and balls?

....who the fuck did you hear this from?!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nah, she wouldn't be able to use light tubes, so she'd probably do horribly.


I heard she can wrestle non death matches as well I've yet to see one though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Getting flicked in the balls hurts a lot more than kicked.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I heard she can wrestle non death matches as well I've yet to see one though.


Even if she can wrestle, she doesn't exactly have the kind of 'look' that Vince prefers.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Even if she can wrestle, she doesn't exactly have the kind of 'look' that Vince prefers.


The 'fake whore who'd blow who she has to for a good payday' look?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Even if she can wrestle, she doesn't exactly have the kind of 'look' that Vince prefers.


Very true


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> The 'fake whore who'd blow who she has to for a good payday' look?


I was thinking more of 'would she get us some publicity by posing in Playboy', but your idea is good too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just laughed at Christy Hemme's career a few seconds ago.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I just laughed at Christy Hemme's career a few seconds ago.


:lmao :lmao :lmao
That was horrible and funny at the same time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I just laughed at Christy Hemme's career a few seconds ago.


It is quite laughable. If it wasn't for her doing Playboy, she probably wouldn't have a job right now.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have a life size poster of Maria on the back on my door.

She is a small lady.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - This weeks episode of The Office was awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Not excited for Smackdown. Spoilers looked unimpressive, besides the end.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth SO THIRSTY


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Grindhouse is awesome. Well worth the over 3 hour running time. Planet Terror > Death Proof, though.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Drinking coke Zero, wish it was a Pepsi.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Coke Zero tastes like ass.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Coke Zero tastes like ass.


It tastes like any other coke in my opinion, totally fine. :$


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Tastes like the cheap crap to me.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I've never tried coke zero, and don't really want to, really. I'll stick with regular coke.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I drink Diet Coke usually.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup Cal.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao



Diesel said:


> Sup Cal.


Hi.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey Cal :hb

Truth ~ Vader was sooo over in early 1998.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I drink orange juice, koolaid, mountain dew, gatoraide and water.

woot


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Koolaid! Red Drink rules.

*Truth: *Crowley is a **** and he needs to get on MSN.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Hey Cal :hb
> 
> Truth ~ Vader was sooo over in early 1998.


:hb


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> :hb


Nope.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nope.


Orly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Orly.


You're dead to me now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watched a Hogan promo from WW3 '95.

He basically shot on The Wrestling Observer(not mentioning it by name) and burned a newsletter.

Then he said "This (The Observer) is the past, the internet is the future, Brother!"

How right he was.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- watched a Hogan promo from WW3 '95.
> 
> He basically shot on The Wrestling Observer(not mentioning it by name) and burned a newsletter.
> 
> ...


:lmaoThat's awesome


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> You're dead to me now.


y. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> y. :$


You red repped me the other day.


*</3*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Cali you should watch the 1998 Rumble, Austin was awesome in it.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Missed TNA last night.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Added Easter Bethany pics to myspace.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I bought my very first WWE DVD  Survivor Series 02... it's the one with the very first Elimination Chamber and the hardcore womens match. *


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: First male member to post on this page.

I like the easter pics Bethany.

I really like that event, Rey Mysterio falls on his head. If I remember correctly.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Lady C, can I spank you :$?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I bought my very first WWE DVD  Survivor Series 02... it's the one with the very first Elimination Chamber and the hardcore womens match. *


What a great choice for a first WWE DVD, very good show I must say.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Plus you're the first one to post on this page with a Crow avatar *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What a great choice for a first WWE DVD, very good show I must say.


*I really enjoyed it! I had yet to see the PPV so I was really excited about it. And I had actually forgot who won the EC match! I was under the impression that it went to Trips.. Imagine my surprise! *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Cali you should watch the 1998 Rumble, Austin was awesome in it.


It's been like 9 years since the last time I saw it. I'm gonna get Volume 3 of the Rumble Anthology soon though.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

SHE COMPLETELY MISSED MY SPANKING SESSION


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Downloading WMP11


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Plus you're the first one to post on this page with a Crow avatar *



Truth: Your the second person who has said that to me and I dont understand. 

:$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Does this sound alright to send someone I used to go to school with-

Thought I recognised the face now... Dan Corden right? I think so... Ok Bethany you are now talking bollocks (that's a first)

You pass me on your way to work! I get the 724 in the mornings and I went to myself I know him... so after some investigation work, and getting my dippy brain into gear I search the Myspace! 

Then I went ahhhhh and thought shall I message?! Meh why not, you only live once!

So Yeah. Bethany Moxon (I was in your science group- I think) pops in and says hi and etc, shall I go all reniounish? OMG look at you! Haven't you grown up etc etc etc? What are you doing now? (I hate that question btw) etc etc etc...

But Yeah, thought I would message you. 


Sorry for the complete and utter bull-shitty rambling


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I really enjoyed it! I had yet to see the PPV so I was really excited about it. And I had actually forgot who won the EC match! I was under the impression that it went to Trips.. Imagine my surprise! *


Haha I'd love to have seen your reaction.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

THe ending to the Womerns match was gay. But a great ppv none the less.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lady B said:


> SHE COMPLETELY MISSED MY SPANKING SESSION


*who..wha...when...where? Spanking session? You know that your hand + my tush equal moans. 


Mrs Chaos, I totally agree! A friggin suplex? I don't know what Victoria's finisher was back then but a suplex? That was VERY lame.*


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Its embaracing to know that everyone thought I was a guy. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Its *embaracing* to know that everyone thought I was a guy.:$


:lmao


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Its *embaracing* to know that everyone thought I was a guy. :$


Truth - It's embarrassing to know that you can't spell embarrassing.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Its embaracing to know that everyone thought I was a guy. :$


I still thought you were up till this moment.

Still not sure if your joking or not.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Its embaracing to know that everyone thought I was a guy. :$


*I never really thought about it but I think I assumed you were a guy as well. 

It could be worse though, you could be a guy like Brye and people think you're a girl. *


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Refuse said:


> Still not sure if your joking or not.


Truth - He's joking. Rajah changed his username (for the hell of it) and he's stuck with it. He's not fooling anyone.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - It's embarrassing to know that you can't spell embarrassing.


:lmao


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Lady Croft. Can I spank you.... for the 2nd time :$?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I cant type right now cause my boobies are in the way. :$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> I cant type right now cause my boobies are in the way. :$


Don't use my excuse... or no banner.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> I cant type right now cause my boobies are in the way. :$


Double D, just like Jessica?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs. Chaos may be a better username than Breaking Da Fucking Walls and Master DG™


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> I cant type right now cause my boobies are in the way. :$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Mrs. Chaos may be a better username than Breaking Da Fucking Walls and Master DG™


True


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Don't use my excuse... or no banner.


O Tay




EGame said:


> Double D, just like Jessica?


40...DD


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Lady Croft. Can I spank you.... for the 2nd time :$?


*You, Mistress B, have free spanking reign over me anytime and any place you want. *


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> O Tay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again... don't use my bra size.

Well my ex bra size, they are a little bit smaller now.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Again... don't use my bra size.
> 
> Well my ex bra size, they are a little bit smaller now.


:faint: :faint: :faint: :faint:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Good Shepherd wasn't as good as I though it'd be.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

The thread just got wacked. :sad:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The Good Shepherd wasn't as good as I though it'd be.


Really? I was thinking about buying it since I haven't seen it yet....Damon/DeNiro, how could you go wrong?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Truth: The new Sopranos episode was hot stuff. True story.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Impact is taking ages to download.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> A fan was thrown out of the WWE Hall of Fame ceremony for screaming “tear your other quad” to Triple H during Joyce Farhat’s acceptance speech on behalf of the Original Sheik. The fan was also previously warned by security for holding up signs and obstructing others’ views around him.
> 
> Credit - Wrestling Observer Newsletter














> Really? I was thinking about buying it since I haven't seen it yet....Damon/DeNiro, how could you go wrong?


Oh, it's still worth getting. I just went into it thinking it was more of an action movie.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> The thread just got wacked. :sad:


Oh business is about to pick up my friend.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/281254-im-fucking-pissed.html

Explain motherfucker. You're a girl, but yet a guy said you did gay stuff with him? Interesting...

You had a sex change to get with him didn't you? 

I was bored.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Avril Lavigne is a dick.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Avril Lavigne is a dick.


Her new song is a piss-poor abomination.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Do my request FS. Ill show you my boobs. :$


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Her new song is a lyrical car crash.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

isE said:


> Her new song is a piss-poor abomination.


*I find it funny how she changed her look so much after most of her songs put that type of behavior down. 

Plus, she can never sound as bad as she did covering Fuel by Metallica. That was absolutely horrible.*


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Oh business is about to pick up my friend.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/281254-im-fucking-pissed.html
> 
> ...


:bs: 

I had the sex change so I could be with you Derek. :side: And so I could get an ass-load of rep.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Do my request FS. Ill show you my boobs. :$


If that's you in you're sig, your on!!


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> Avril Lavigne has a dick.


I knew that.

You ain't getting no rep from me, Jamie.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *
> 
> Plus, she can never sound as bad as she did covering Fuel by Metallica. That was absolutely horrible.*



Wow I had no idea she did that.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I find it funny how she changed her look so much after most of her songs put that type of behavior down.
> 
> Plus, she can never sound as bad as she did covering Fuel by Metallica. That was absolutely horrible.*


Word. I marked out when the dude was fucking her off all the time though, silly bitch.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I like Avril's new look.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Avril sold out.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

FS said:


> If that's you in you're sig, your on!!


Oh it is baby, and you can see a side of me that no one has ever seen before. Not even Nick Lachey. :shocked:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Oh it is baby, and you can see a side of me that no one has ever seen before. Not even Nick Lachey. :shocked:


:$


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth:

I think Avril is really hot.

Listening to her Fuel cover.

Why did she do that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Wow I had no idea she did that.


*Yeah she did.  It was during a televised Metallica tribute show. You can probably find it on YouTube or something. It's absolutely horrible but it's something you should probably see *


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yeah she did.  It was during a televised Metallica tribute show. You can probably find it on YouTube or something. It's absolutely horrible but it's something you should probably see *


Truth:

Yeh thats what I did, watching on youtube. 

Horrible, as is most of her stuff.


Edit:

That wasnt a Tribute show, it was audition to go on tour with Metallica.

Limp Bizkit won with "Sanitarium"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth:
> 
> I think Avril is really hot.
> 
> ...


*A better question would be, why would Metallica let her? They wont let teenagers download their songs but they'll let Avril completely destory one of their songs? Something about that doesn't make sense 

*BTW, I have absolutely nothing against Avril. But the truth is the truth**


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Wait, what happened? Avril really has a dick?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I just listened to her Feul cover and I almost choked on two green fruity, fruity, fruity skittles. This is up there with the worst of them.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im here whats up?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Tony S got slapped silly by Bobby, truth.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

[email protected] = Ratings


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> [email protected] = Ratings


 You suddenly changing into a woman=Ratings


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

You guys killing the thread = no ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm so awesome.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgfpJWUYgbg

This guy can lip sync so well, so funny.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just bought Royal Rumble 2007 on DVD. $15 for it seems straight.

I'm going to go watch Cena/Umaga and the Rumble itself in a bit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just bought Royal Rumble 2006 on DVD. $15 for it seems straight.
> 
> I'm going to go watch Cena/Umaga and the Rumble itself in a bit.


Hush and change your theme to GSP. Then tell Miz to answer my PM before I Hoorah his ass.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just bought Royal Rumble 2006 on DVD. $15 for it seems straight.
> 
> I'm going to go watch Cena/Umaga and the Rumble itself in a bit.


That was Royal Rumble 07.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just bought Royal Rumble 2006 on DVD. $15 for it seems straight.
> 
> I'm going to go watch Cena/Umaga and the Rumble itself in a bit.


2007?

edit - I'm late


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah. 2007. Fuck my typing. >_>


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I will get that DVD eventually, want to get Armageddon 06 first, I loved that PPV.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hush and change your theme to GSP. Then tell Miz to answer my PM before I Hoorah his ass.


Psssh, he hasn't even done my PM request yet, and I bumped his BTB.

Oh, and I'll switch to GSP in a bit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You high AMP?

Edit - Miz hasn't done my banner yet either


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I watched Cena vs Maggie earlier today. It's good, but I didn't find it as good as when I first watched it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I really enjoyed that Cena/Umaga Rumble match.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I thought it was the best match on the entire card, including the Rumble itself.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You watch that HHH/Austin match yet Pyro?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hmmm, it's definitley arguable, but I thought the '07 match is in my top 3 or 4 for best Rumbles ever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> You watch that HHH/Austin match yet Pyro?


I couldn't sit through it because the video quality was so poor. I'll wait until the Austin DVD.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - last night was a killer.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Hmmm, it's definitley arguable, but I thought the '07 match is in my top 3 or 4 for best Rumbles ever.


I've only seen like, 7 or so full Rumble matches, so I can't really say it's the best or worst ever. But from the Rumbles I've seen, I can definitely say it's solid and one of my favorites. Good match.

But I found myself to be more entertained by Cena/Umaga overall, that's all.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I think it's funny that Wrestlmania 23 actually had a bigger attendance than Wrestlemania 3 but WWE couldn't mention it because they would have been admitting that the last 20 years have been a lie.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> I think it's funny that Wrestlmania 23 actually had a bigger attendance than Wrestlemania 3 but WWE couldn't mention it because they would have been admitting that the last 20 years have been a lie.


Wrestlemania 3 had an attendance over of 97,000. Wrestlemania 23 had about 80,000.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I couldn't sit through it because the video quality was so poor. I'll wait until the Austin DVD.





NWO '01 is in DavidEFC's megapost anyway.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Wrestlemania 3 had an attendance over of 97,000. Wrestlemania 23 had about 80,000.


Lol, everyone knows WM 3's attendance wasa gross exhaggeration.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Gonna watch a Limp Bizkit DVD now, later.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Wrestlemania 3 had an attendance over of 97,000. Wrestlemania 23 had about 80,000.


Meltzer proved it was like 73,000 at WM 3


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Lol, everyone knows WM 3's attendance wasa gross exhaggeration.


Well, then the Guinness Book of World Records is full of shit.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm here


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kurt Angle vs Edge at Judgment Day 2002 in a Hair vs Hair match just might be one of the best matches the WWE's had in the past 5 years, if not since 2000 started.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Tonight's SmackDown should be good.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Well, then the Guinness Book of World Records is full of shit.


Probably, WWE reported their attendance to the Guinness Book of World Records. They could say anything they want.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Probably, WWE reported their attendance the Guinness Book of World Records. They could say anything they want.


True.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Meltzer proved it was like 73,000 at WM 3


Mr. Kennedy is a bigger draw than Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Nah, Austin is.


I downloaded Austin vs. Benoit from Smackdown '01. Cide said it's the best TV match ever.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Andre the Giant was booked as 7'4", 520 lbs for Wrestlemania 3....also as undefeated, and that it was the first time he and Hogan had ever wrestled. All lies.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im ready for the pool tourney. diesel do you want to play for 1,500 points?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^Nah, Austin is.
> 
> 
> I downloaded Austin vs. Benoit from Smackdown '01. Cide said it's the best TV match ever.


Wasn't one of those Flair/Steamboat matches on TV?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

K.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> K.


what room? and i had to reformat my comp to get fix it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Wasn't one of those Flair/Steamboat matches on TV?


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Andre the Giant was booked as 7'4", 520 lbs for Wrestlemania 3....also as undefeated, and that it was the first time he and Hogan had ever wrestled. All lies.


I'm pretty sure Andre's undefeated streak was legit.





> Andre the Giant was booked as 7'4", 520 lbs for Wrestlemania 3....also as undefeated, and that it was the first time he and Hogan had ever wrestled. All lies.


I don't know.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't know the best tv match ever, but if I recall, Edge and Eddie Guerrero had an awesome ladder match and it was on tv. That would have to probably be up there.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Na he submitted to Antonio Inoki in Japan and lost to some guy in Mexico.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The Best TV match I've ever seen might be Brock/Angle's Iron Man with Benoit/Austin being in close second I'll give the Joe/Daniels match the third spot.



> I wouldn't know the best tv match ever, but if I recall, Edge and Eddie Guerrero had an awesome ladder match and it was on tv. That would have to probably be up there.


It wasn't even a ladder match it was a street fight If I recall that turned into a ladder match but yea that match was great.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

HHH/Michaels from December 2003 on Raw.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

KENNEDY IS SO AWESOME~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> what room? and i had to reformat my comp to get fix it.


The room "Hey Hey What Can I Do" under Beginner is empty. So, there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> HHH/Michaels from December 2003 on Raw.


That was a damn good one, but it's not better than Flair/Steamboat.

also, Flair/Windham that went to a 60 minutes time limit was on TV, that was another great match.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> The room "Hey Hey What Can I Do" under Beginner is empty. So, there.


ok im in.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

KENNEDY JUST SAID AUSTIN'S NAME~~~!!!!~!~


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Andre was undefeated for 12 years leading up to Hogan vs Andre, not undefeated period.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm too busy watching Mussina get hammered to watch SD!

Edit - Andre had some count out and dq losses while in WWF in the 80's.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That was a damn good one, but it's not better than Flair/Steamboat.
> 
> also, Flair/Windham that went to a 60 minutes time limit was on TV, that was another great match.


Don't bet on it.

Speaking of bets my new betting sim league will be up later.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

diesel are you in the room?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Watching Smackdown


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll mark if Kennedy beats Hardy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Edit - Andre had some count out and dq losses while in WWF in the 80's.


Yeah but they're only talking pinfall and submission victories. Kennedy was defeated before he actually lost his streak.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm flicking back between the Rumble match and Smackdown.

Sabotch just botched his second rope tornado DDT. What a freakin' surprise.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Is Lockdown this Sunday or next?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

1 rep pint away from a full Rep bar.:side:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Is Lockdown this Sunday or next?


Next Sunday. Angle hasn't even picked his full team members yet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I couldn't care any less about TNA.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Full rep bar :hb


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

^^ I do. Their PPV card is actually real decent.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Full rep bar :hb




You are still 3 blocks short


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Next Sunday. Angle hasn't even picked his full team members yet.


I haven't watched Impact in months is why I ask. I don't enjoy it that much, but I'll probably resume ordering the PPVs.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Finlay/Kennedy feud? I'd like to see it.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

EGame said:


> You are still 3 blocks short


 Really I thought you got a full rep bar at 1000 rep points my mistakes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Metallic said:


> Full rep bar:hb


Very impressive.



> Finlay/Kennedy feud? I'd like to see it.


Yup


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I wish I had a full rep bar. :sad:

...



...










....











:sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kennedy needs to beat Finlay to death on SmackDown! next week.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This Kristal/Teddy Long storyline is so terrible.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Kennedy needs to beat Finlay to death on SmackDown! next week.


Never thought I'd hear you say that


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Timbaland is drunk again:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Timbaland is drunk again:lmao:lmao:lmao


He had on the same hoody all week :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Never thought I'd hear you say that


I'm obviously being sarcastic, I love them both too much, but if I had to choose between Kennedy and Finlay, I'd go for Kennedy.

Unless they put MITB on the line. Cause Kennedy's got a reign coming to him no matter what, Finlay needs to be champ sooner. :-/


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I'll probably buy Wrestlemania 23 on DVD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> He had on the same hoody all week :lmao


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

When I buy WM 23, I'm capping the WM 24 logo, the MITB logo, and MVP and gifing it.

Montel Vontavious Porter = MITB 4 winner. Bank on it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm definitley buying Wrestlemania 23 on DVD, awesome event.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I was going to buy WM23 on DVD anyway, but I'm also buying it because I want to see the HOF in it's entirety.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> When I buy WM 23, I'm capping the WM 24 logo, the MITB logo, and MVP and gifing it.
> 
> Montel Vontavious Porter = MITB 4 winner. Bank on it.


Nah, Punk will win next year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah, Punk will win next year.


Punk is scheduled for a big push, so I figure he'll either already be holding and defending another title by WM 24.

Besides, looking back at MITB history, all 3 MITB winners won the match on their first MITB match, no one yet has entered into it twice and won it. Now that may not mean anything but it's a little suspicious. I think MVP will have the US title, then he'll lose it later on in the year and go on to MITB 4 and win. Just my opinion.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Both of them are going to be better than MITB by next year.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Benoit is so damn good....I wish he would develop some personality so he could be world champ again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Both of them are going to be better than MITB by next year.


You'd have thought Edge, Orton and Booker were bigger than that match already, but they were in it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm looking around on another forum, and I can't believe some people are questioning legends being included in SVR2008.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Rabid Wolverine = best nickname ever


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: diesel beat me for all my points plus rep  but i will win the tourney


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - :no:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You'd have thought Edge, Orton and Booker were bigger than that match already, but they were in it.


Edge and Orton should of had a match of there own. And I predict that booker will be in the mid-card for awhile now.

If that would of happened, they could of kept the MITB at 6people, like in the past.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That was great interference by MVP


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Benoit needs to put his foot down and say "no" for once when somebody tells him to job.

MVP attacking Benoit after the match would have gotten the point of the fued continuation over just as well. Sad.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> That was great interference by MVP


True but the outcome still sucks


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Spoiler



Miz pinning Benoit pissed me off. Dirty win or not.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - :no:


Where have you been ******, First post Iv seen from you all day?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Booker needs to drop this king gimmick, it's so ridiculous now.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Miz pinning Benoit pissed me off. Dirty win or not.


that guy should be fired. i hate the well you know.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King Booker >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Booker T


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Where have you been ******, First post Iv seen from you all day?


Nice sig.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Where have you been ******, First post Iv seen from you all day?


I've been on mainly in the WWE DVD Help Thread  great sig by the way

Truth - I still like King Booker even though he's fell off a little since he dropped the belt.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> King Booker >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Booker T


They both suck so I could care less.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Did Mr. Perfect ever reply to that rant?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> King Booker >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Booker T


Other way around for me, Booker T was the only WCW wrestler I actually liked. The King gimmick was good because Finlay and Regal were being used, would had made sense for them to have the tag titles while Book was WHC


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Did Mr. Perfect ever reply to that rant?


Made his own.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: I just got back from seeing Grindhouse. What a weird movie this was.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Made his own.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Made his own.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/333713-holt.html

Your name came up terrell


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Harlem Heat owned :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Booker T was the fucking man in WCW.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The signs that Booker is turning face have been obvious.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/333713-holt.html
> 
> Your name came up terrell


I'll check it out.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kennedy's in-ring work just keeps getting better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the WCCW DVD.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Sharmell's a bitch huh?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm looking forward to the WCCW DVD.


I have a feeling that it's going to be pretty depressing, considering there's only 1 of the Von Erichs left.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

There will be some great Von Erichs/Freebird matches on it though....maybe they'll throw in an old school HBK match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I have a feeling that it's going to be pretty depressing, considering there's only 1 of the Von Erichs left.


Nah, Cactus Jack was big there so there's going to be a lot of Mick Foley commentating. Austin got his start there too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The matches will be good, but the bio part of the DVD will probably be pretty sad at times.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cena getting another DVD = no ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Cena getting another DVD = no ratings


I wonder if the One Night Stand match will be on it. :lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

The only sad parts will be when they focus on the Von Erich tradgedy, but other than that it should be interesting.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Cena getting another DVD = no ratings


Cena could get 10000 DVDs and they would not even be able to begin to encompass his amazing in ring career.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

The Horsemen DVD would make for some good watching tonight, pissed it isn't out yet.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Cena could get 10000 DVDs and they would not even be able to begin to encompass his amazing in ring career.


C'mon, that's a bit of a stretch. I'd say he only needs roughly 15 DVDs to cover his ***** matches.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Lmao at the Smackdown writers.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMP said he's getting drunk and then coming on here tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ He better


Fallin said:


> The Horsemen DVD would make for some good watching tonight, pissed it isn't out yet.


I heard the match selection is pretty questionable.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> AMP said he's getting drunk and then coming on here.


I think we've made that his gimmick. He's going to start overacting now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I think we've made that his gimmick. He's going to start overacting now.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW have you played Sonic and the Secret Rings?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> WCW have you played Sonic and the Secret Rings?


Yes, I have it. It's pretty good.

You can download the Horsemen DVD on PWtorrents and the documentary is excellent.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

If AMP doesn't come on here high, I'll be on around 1am and am willing to smoke the 1g I have lying around in order to entertain everyone,

Well, not really, but maybe if I'm really bored and can't sleep I will :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMP is really going to start trying to top himself and it'll end up with him just overdoing it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I might have to pick up Sonic tomorrow. 

They should make a 4 disc Mark Henry anthology.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MARK HENRY COMMERCIAL~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mark Henry is coming back soon. The IWC is insenced right now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I marked for Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Mark Henry is coming back soon. The IWC is insenced right now.


There'll be hate threads within minutes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mark Henry was signed to a ten year contract in like 97. That could be the worst signing in the history of wrestling. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao



Diesel said:


> I marked for Sexual Chocolate.


It's sexual baby.


Edit - DEUCE AND [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Henry during the Attitude era was the biggest joke ever. I feel like Russo must have hated him.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...













:yum:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :yum:


so, you like men now?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> :yum:


That's D'Lo's belt.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> so, you like men now?


Mark Henry's not a man. He's chocolate. Sexual chocolate, to be exact.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Mark Henry's not a man. He's chocolate. Sexual chocolate, to be exact.


***runs away to sabrina***


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ There need to be more John Cena, Vince McMahon, and WWE title threads in the wrestling section.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> ***runs away to sabrina***


not so fast, remember the restraining order?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Truth ~ There need to be more John Cena, Vince McMahon, and WWE title threads in the wrestling section.


omg john cena did not sell the leg~!!11111~!!!!11


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> not so fast, remember the restraining order?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


do you like making me sad?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome spot there with Kendrick, London and Helms.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> do you like making me sad?


Only when you annoy me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Edit - DEUCE AND [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good.  

I didn't care for them the first week but I can't help but like the gimmick right now, I dunno why. I knew they'd be on tv after WrestleMania. There was a report saying their push was done, but I knew it was just WWE not thinking they were ready to be on a Mania yet and they'd be on right after. Low and behold, I'm right...again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Peasants aren't cool:topic:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> No, it just happens.


oh. i got nothing bad to say about you, you're to nice.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

O shit, London and Kendrick are losing next week. :lmao

At last. London and Kendrick are stale.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> do you like making me sad?


^Lamest guy on the entire forum.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> O shit, London and Kendrick are losing next week. :lmao
> 
> At last. London and Kendrick are stale.


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> O shit, London and Kendrick are losing next week. :lmao
> 
> At last. London and Kendrick are stale.


Who they losing to?

Truth: I've got a wedding to go to in a couple of hours.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> ^Lamest guy on the entire forum.


well i hope you get passed the first round in the pool tourney, because i want to be the guy that sweeps you 4-0.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :lmao


How's the next show coming along? Aren't you guys posting it tonight?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm already out of the Pool Tournament.

Riot.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Fingerbang South Park is on. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> Who they losing to?
> 
> Truth: I've got a wedding to go to in a couple of hours.


Deuce and Domino. Tag team championship match is set up for next week.

Gonna be watching the latest South Park after SmackDown!.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Deuce and Domino shouldn't be tag champs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I haven't watched any show for a while, cept Wrestlemania. I should get back into it, only for Kennedy though.

I don't like either Tag team. Send Cryme Tyme to SD!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> How's the next show coming along? Aren't you guys posting it tonight?


I think it was suppose to be posted today but Monty probably couldnt reach me. I had to take the 4 hour (and a little change) trip back home today.

I should of told him.:sad:

Maybe it will be up later.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner should put the legit Horsemen in his avatar. :sad:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> I haven't watched any show for a while, cept Wrestlemania. I should get back into it, only for Kennedy though.
> 
> I don't like either Tag team. Send Cryme Tyme to SD!


Kennedy is gold :agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Deuce and Domino shouldn't be tag champs.


I know you hate them, but London and Kendrick are beyond stale. They're not bad. Decent in the ring and they have a funny gimmick. They're terrible on the mic but they haven't talked a lot so that's ok. And frankly London and Kendrick are just as shit on the mic. London is worse than Orton on the mic.

I'd prefer Regal and Taylor, but what can you do..


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I think it was suppose to be posted today but Monty probably couldnt reach me. I had to take the 4 hour (and a little change) trip back home today.
> 
> I should of told him.:sad:
> 
> Maybe it will be up later.


are you going to use me? im just wondering.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel like giving my cat a Running Powerslam onto my bed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I know you hate them, but London and Kendrick are beyond stale. They're not bad. Decent in the ring and they have a funny gimmick. They're terrible on the mic but they haven't talked a lot so that's ok.
> 
> I'd prefer Regal and Taylor, but what can you do..


They're HORRIBLE in the ring and they are incredibly green. The only reason they look good is because they have been mainly wrestling a team that makes them look good (London and Kendrick). I'd prefer Regal and Taylor over them or London and Kendrick keeping the belts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DRUIDS ON SMACKDOWN~!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CRYME TYME 2 SD! RIT RIT!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Headliner should put the legit Horsemen in his avatar. :sad:


The first group? I wanted to be different.:sad:


jeffdivalover said:


> are you going to use me? im just wondering.


Sure.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> DRUIDS ON SMACKDOWN~!!!!!!!!


Yankees 7th inning rally > Druids.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> They're HORRIBLE in the ring and they are incredibly green. The only reason they look good is because they have been mainly wrestling a team that makes them look good (London and Kendrick). I'd prefer Regal and Taylor over them or London and Kendrick keeping the belts.


I don't see anything bad about their ring work. Then again, you hate everyone but Ric Flair in the ring. 

Truth ~ Taker as the champion is awesome. All hail the phenom!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The first group? I wanted to be different.:sad:
> 
> Sure.


oh ok. i can't wait to read it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Miz and Boogeyman for tag champs.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't see anything bad about their ring work. Then again, you hate everyone but Ric Flair in the ring.


Not true. There are dozens of guys in the WWE I like. Deuce and Domino just wrestle like they are still in OVW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> The first group? I wanted to be different.:sad:


At least you were smart enough not to use a pic with Mongo.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The first group? I wanted to be different.:sad:
> 
> Sure.


 You think you could add me in the thing just wonderin.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> The first group? I wanted to be different.:sad:


o :sad:

FUCK HIM UP DEACON DAVE! :side:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Duece and Domino suck ass.

No one cares about Pyro's nonsensical opinions.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark out if Taker actually talked once in a while.



> Yankees 7th inning rally > Druids.


lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nah, add me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Duece and Domino suck ass.
> 
> No one cares about Pyro's nonsensical opinions.


They aren't good but they're ok. Khali is BAD.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The first group? I wanted to be different.:sad:
> 
> Sure.












Is it just me or did Benoit look more badass back in the day?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> They aren't good but they're ok. Khali is BAD.


I find Khali more entertaining than most these days.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Khali is one of the most entertaining guys in the WWE unless he's wrestling.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea Benoit looked "straight up bad ass" back then. Like he would really fuck someone up.


Derek_2k4 said:


> At least you were smart enough not to use a pic with Mongo.


:agree: Mongo was so horrible in the ring:no:


Metalic said:


> You think you could add me in the thing just wonderin.


Probably. We'll see. Some people that get in won't be in "right away".


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao @ the table not breaking


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Taker is Stale.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Benoit looks more badass older.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> Truth: Taker is Stale.


Seriously.

He should go away.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Khali is one of the most entertaining guys in the WWE unless he's wrestling.


It's true. I actually marked out when he squashed Carlito in 15 seconds at a house show.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Benoit should go to raw and turn heel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> I find Khali more entertaining than most these days.


I don't mind him at all and I love it when he squashes someone I hate like Jeff Hardy, but he really is awful in the ring.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Seriously.
> 
> He should go away.


Nah, a gimmick change would do.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

<3 Undertaker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Seriously.
> 
> He should go away.


Stop crying that Mickie isn't world champion.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.forbes.com/free_forbes/2007/0423/028.html?partner=yahoomag

They should have changed the name of the match to "Battle of the billionaire and the 900 millionaire.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Stop crying that Mickie isn't world champion.


Damn travesty, I say. 

I didn't watch all of SmackDown!, didn't hold my interest. Kennedy-Finlay feud though should be good though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Mini boogeyman Little Bastard for tag champs!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A TNA Fan said:


> what i dont understand is why they dont put TNA in between the crappy humping in a cage thing. that way peeps or more likely to watch all and times aren't disturbed, right? or would peeps just not bother with their other caged sex show?


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.forbes.com/free_forbes/2007/0423/028.html?partner=yahoomag
> 
> They should have changed the name of the match to "Battle of the billionaire and the 900 millionaire.


I'm sure he's at a billion now after WM.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm sure he's at a billion now after WM.


Na, doesn't work like that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Na, doesn't work like that.


:flip


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Taker's Druids > Mickie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.forbes.com/free_forbes/2007/0423/028.html?partner=yahoomag
> 
> They should have changed the name of the match to "Battle of the billionaire and the 900 millionaire.


Yeah, he hasn't been a billionaire in a while but I'm pretty sure most everyone knew that, they just have to keep up the illusion since it's always been a part of his character.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :flip


 

Truth ~ I bet Backlash is going to have a great card.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Miz > Mickie.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Taker's Druids > Mickie.





King Placebo said:


> Miz > Mickie.


:bs:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea Benoit looked "straight up bad ass" back then. Like he would really fuck someone up.
> 
> :agree: Mongo was so horrible in the ring:no:
> 
> Probably. We'll see. Some people that get in won't be in "right away".


 Ok cool thanks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, he hasn't been a billionaire in a while but I'm pretty sure most everyone knew that, they just have to keep up the illusion since it's always been a part of his character.


I could swear there was some news a few months ago that he had become a billionaire again.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Taker's Druids > Mickie.


Psycho Sid and Tatanka were once druids and we all know Sid > all, so your statement could be true.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sid almost killed Arn Anderson.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Sid almost killed Arn Anderson.


Didn't he also put a squirrel down his pants for a dare, and it ended up biting his balls?

I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Sid almost killed Arn Anderson.


He probably deserved it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Metalic said:


> Ok cool thanks.


Nice usertitle:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sid no showed a bunch of WWF dates to go to a softball game.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Psycho Sid and Tatanka were once druids and we all know Sid > all, so your statement could be true.


Yea. True by default. Sid...a druid?:lmao


WCW said:


> Sid almost killed Arn Anderson.


:lmao 

I posted what happened in a thread a while back. Too bad it got closed.

Its a shame Sid seems to always come out looking bad after a fight. Meanwhile Mr.Wonderful is like undefeated in "fights".


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice usertitle:lmao


 Thanks


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Sid no showed a bunch of WWF dates to go to a softball game.


:lmao

Yeah I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Its a shame Sid seems to always come out looking bad after a fight. Meanwhile Mr.Wonderful is like undefeated in "fights".


Nobody fucks with Paul Orndorff.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sid tried to sure WCW for this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK3rGjXUVnU


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO that still makes me cringe. Sid is such a dumbass. Which is why I love him. (No ****)

Look at his sig:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/161383-bobby-lashley-rulz.html


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I think I may have finally convinced my parents to make the switch to high speed internet.

*Commence mark out*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sid has started wrestling again as of March 2 2007.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LMAO that still makes me cringe. Sid is such a dumbass. Which is why I love him. (No ****)
> 
> Look at his sig:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/161383-bobby-lashley-rulz.html


I'm going on record right now, and saying that he has the greatest username in the history of usernames.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Ahmed Johnson needs to be in there.

WCW, who is Sid wrestling for, I need to go to one of his shows.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


=Ratings
:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Truth ~ Ahmed Johnson needs to be in there.
> 
> WCW, who is Sid wrestling for, I need to go to one of his shows.


Southern Extreme Wrestling.










Quite the trendy jeans.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao WTF is up with those jeans?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Sid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

Sid's the fuckin' man.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WWE needs to sign him, he loks to be in good shape.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sid never stayed in one promotion for longer then two years.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Sid never stayed in one promotion for longer then two years.


Wasn't he in the WWF for longer than 2 years, between 95-97?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Sid never stayed in one promotion for longer then two years.


That's because he was in such high demand by every promotion.

Edit - ^Not really, he was pretty much there from Wrestlemania 11 - Wrestlemania 13.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate Sid


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I thought Sid broke his leg?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Wasn't he in the WWF for longer than 2 years, between 95-97?


I don't think so. The point was that he didn't stay anywhere for very long.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I don't think so. The point was that he didn't stay anywhere for very long.


True, he never had any real long runs in any company.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- arrived


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- arrived


 Is youre BTB still going.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There's a rumor that Sid crapped his pants during his match with Taker at WM 13. :lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> I thought Sid broke his leg?


Yeah that was 6 years ago so he's all healed up now and back to dominating the wrestling profession.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> There's a rumor that Sid crapped his pants during his match with Taker at WM 13. :lmao


I think Taker kind of confirmed that it happened in an interview.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> There's a rumor that Sid crapped his pants during his match with Taker at WM 13. :lmao


Haha yeah, Taker confirmed it as being true at a house show though and not at Mania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The fans actually liked Sid when he was a heel.:sad:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Watch.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The fans actually liked Sid when he was a heel.:sad:


Nah, they just hated HBK.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Bypass


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I remember Sid winning the wwf title, what a weird moment it was.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

He won it twice.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I see a topic on another forum called "How can Joe become more like E Honda?" :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Do I sense a Sid fad coming up soon?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Nah, they just hated HBK.


He was still liked when he had a mini-feud with Taker over the WWE Title.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I see a topic on another forum called "How can Joe become more like E Honda?" :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sid for my next banner and avvy!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I see a topic on another forum called "How can Joe become more like E Honda?" :lmao












I kicked sooo much ass with him in Street Fighter.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh shit that's funny.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Lol, Sid botched his Wrestlemania 13 promo in the first sentence.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://board.deathvalleydriver.com/index.php?showtopic=34656&pid=654017&st=0&#entry654017
I MUST ACQUIRE THIS.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I kicked sooo much ass with him in Street Fighter.


Street Fighter was the shit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Sid.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching Unforgiven 06


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone got the entire alphabet made in the same way the nWo logo is made by any chance? :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Finally, MrMonty, has come back, to the world wide web


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://board.deathvalleydriver.com/index.php?showtopic=34656&pid=654017&st=0&#entry654017
> I MUST ACQUIRE THIS.


Yeah that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Finally, MrMonty, has come back, to the world wide web


Hey Dave, I just came too. Sup?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good job taking my nWo gif and cutting Nash out of it..................


Fallin said:


> Lol, Sid botched his Wrestlemania 13 promo in the first sentence.


? I would assume this was "before the actual event?" Unless you're talking about his mic time after he powerbombed Bret Hart.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Where the fuck can I buy that DVD?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - For the first time since I've been a member here, I just accidently double posted. :$

i hope i donz get bant d00d. :sad:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Good job taking my nWo gif and cutting Nash out of it..................
> 
> ? I would assume this was "before the actual event?" Unless you're talking about his mic time after he powerbombed Bret Hart.


Yeah it was at some point during the PPV before the ME. He was like: "Wrestlemania is the biggest event of the worl....of the year!!" It was pretty hysterical.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Where the fuck can I buy that DVD?


PM the dude that posted it I think.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - For the first time since I've been a member here, I just accidently double posted. :$
> 
> i hope i donz get bant d00d. :sad:


I do it alot, don't worry.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - For the first time since I've been a member here, I just accidently double posted. :$
> 
> i hope i donz get bant d00d. :sad:


. See ya in 7 days


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> PM the dude that posted it I think.


Reply to the thread with "Where might I be able to acquire such a set?"


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Noone should get banned from a TTT thread.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - For the first time since I've been a member here, I just accidently double posted. :$
> 
> i hope i donz get bant d00d. :sad:


Doesn't fucking matter.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Did anyone else mark for the Mark Henry promo? I mark for Mark. Henry.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Reply to the thread with "Where might I be able to acquire such a set?"





Dude that posted it said:


> Any questions drop me a PM


,


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Truth: I'm getting a pemium Membership


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I still can't get over the fact that Sid shit himself. I'd be so pissed if I was wrestling him and he shit himself.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Did anyone else mark for the Mark Henry promo? I mark for Mark. Henry.


There was a Henry promo????

I didn't watch this weeks smackdown


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Did anyone else mark for the Mark Henry promo? I mark for Mark. Henry.


I like him, no huge deal to me. But I like him


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Did anyone else mark for the Mark Henry promo? I mark for Mark. Henry.


I mark for Sexual Chocolate. Without that gimmick, Mark Henry is dead to me.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Doesn't fucking matter.


*thumbs up*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Did anyone else mark for the Mark Henry promo? I mark for Mark. Henry.


Don't care about Henry. I welcome his return though if he fueds with someone I hate, like Batista. Gets him out of the ME, etc..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - For the first time since I've been a member here, I just accidently double posted. :$
> 
> i hope i donz get bant d00d. :sad:


Na na na na, na na na na, Hey Hey Hey, Goodbye & GTFO.


Fallin said:


> Yeah it was at some point during the PPV before the ME. He was like: "Wrestlemania is the biggest event of the worl....of the year!!" It was pretty hysterical.


:lmao Sid botches shit so much. Him and Hardy would make a great tag team. "The botchaholics".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Some dude on that site is selling every SNME (33 disks) for 30 bucks as well as every Clash of the Champions for the same price.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Na na na na, na na na na, Hey Hey Hey, Goodbye & GTFO.


Oh, go mod the WWE section.

Oh, shit. Wait...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I want Sid to break Hardys leg.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> There was a Henry promo????
> 
> I didn't watch this weeks smackdown


A return vignette, not a promo. It said he's returning but it doesn't say when, but it will likely be 2 weeks from now.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I believe that Mark Henry, Big Show, and Snitsky are the three smelliest living wrestlers.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I posted in that thread, WCW:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Oh, go mod the WWE section.
> 
> Oh, shit. Wait...


....................................
....................................
....................................
....................................
....................................
....................................
....................................
....................................


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't like Mark Henry at all, but marking for someone the IWC rips on is always fun.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Oh, go mod the WWE section.
> 
> Oh, shit. Wait...


Oh, go mod the video games section.

Oh wait...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I posted in that thread, WCW:lmao


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ....................................
> ....................................
> ....................................
> ....................................
> ...






King Placebo said:


> Oh, go mod the video games section.
> 
> Oh wait...


Low blow, man! </3

:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Low blow, man! </3
> 
> :$


<3 :$

Truth:

User Name Posts 
Killa CaLi 2,492 
WCW 2,135 
Brye 1,674 
AMPLine4Life 1,375 
Derek_2k4 1,369 
Diesel 1,054 
Pyro™ 917 
Headliner 753 
Keep_It_Fresh 737 
Alabaster Holt 683 
MoveMent™ 630 
Role Model 577 
jeffdivalover 571 
MrMondayNight™ 554 
Phenomenal1 489 
NastyNas 485 
MrMonty 481 
Homicide_187 419 
Super Delfin 415 
jax_the_ax 360 
Fallin 339 
DDMac 315 
ThatzNotCool 252 
McQueen 245 
mysteriorocks619 240 
Mr. Crowley 210 
Emperor DC 195 
Jerichoholic 192 
POD 191 
SaMi. 189 
Spartanlax 184 
Ghetto Anthony 183 
Lady Croft 172 
Lady B 171 
AngleIsWrestling 167 
Refuse 163 
Bubba T 161 
j20 161 
Dark Church 156 
MVP Weedman 155 
NCIH 151 
Hailsabin 144 
RaS 138 
Failing Satire 136 
ADR LaVey 134 
Dr Dre. 130 
knightmace 122 
rKo_Destiny 121 
Cowie 110 
Chris Heel 107 
2Slick 105 
Mr. Perfect 103 
Tempest 103 
Rebel By Design 102 
Master DG™ 101 
RDX 101 
Metalic 93 
Evolution 93 
EGame 92 
NCK 90 
xTOMx 87 
will94 86 
King Placebo 82 
Sparki 80 
Ownage™ 80 
J_MeRCe™ 73 
Mikeie™ 72 
Mrs.Chaos 66 
tubsoffun 61 
Sargey 61 
Overrated™ 56 
KingKurt_UK 56 
King of Kings 52 
Minterz 51 
Wrestling Gawd! 47 
arjun14626rko 44 
BreakTheWalls 41 
crippler_crossface 39 
CarlitosCabanaGirl 36 
I AM SlaM 36 
Damien_Draiman 35 
Kendrick 30 
MITB 29 
Platt 27 
King Kro 27 
Deco™ 27 
IYF 25 
The Sinner 24 
Spiron 24 
WholeDamShow 24 
Inev21 23 
Lord Hulkamania 23 
charismatic|enigma 22 
[Jay-LK] 21 
Abyss 19 
Otacon 19 
RedSilver™ 18 
vindawg1 17 
DavidEFC 14 
Bouma 14 
187 14 
ChrisLovesDivas 13 
MrBUFFPANTS 13 
Chase360 13 
#1Benoitfan 12 
Pitbulls 12 
isE 9 
SamoaJoe420 8 
Porn Freak 7 
Kronical™ 7 
Bocob 7 
****** 7 
PawnX 7 
The_Real_Deal 7 
Haidys 7 
joshinator98 6 
SexiMexi 6 
X/L/AJ 6 
The Monster 6 
O.R.T.O.N 5 
LilHitman 5 
suck it 123 5 
*******™ 5 
kronic619 5 
that's cool 4 
Hpnotiq 4 
DD Tits 4 
Legend 4 
5star450T-bone 3 
the main event 3 
Rusty 3 
-Skullbone- 3 
Crossface™ 3 
richie77 3 
Xtreme_Stratus 3 
The Mask of The Imperfect 2 
Jared 2 
TREY B. 2 
Invincible 2 
Rajah 2 
Sulley333 2 
three_d 2 
CenaFan93 2 
mistermurder 2 
Young Scamp 2 
btbgod 2 
Americanuck 1 
Matt K 1 
[Myst.] 1 
Fright Night 1 
World 1 
vegeta370 1 
Kdragon5 1 
rko_legend-killer 1 
Jaycobo 1 
RKO920 1 
ChaingangDiva 1 
DefJ 1 
BabyBoy 1 
PsychoticViper2000 1 
Undertaker777 1 
Scott Hudson 1 
GenerationNeXt6 1 
mystercoren 1 
Chuck Spears 1 
Xx****xX 1 
BigRed01 1 
Breaking Da F**king Walls 1 
Sl0-M0ut0n Dc 1 
CaptChristian 1 
Sledge. 1 
hardyz07 1


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't smile at me damn it.


King Placebo said:


> Oh, go mod the video games section.
> 
> Oh wait...


Unlike me, Diesel has a great shot at getting modded. Maybe this will be the final break through for all asians. Ok bad joke.:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.masterwrestlingtapes.cjb.net/

This dude sells the master tapes converted to DVD. That's fucking awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I remember when I had the most posts in 2 straight TTT threads.:sad:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll never get modded here, Truth.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I remember when I had the most posts in 2 straight TTT threads.:sad:


You need to post here more.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I remember when I had the most posts in 2 straight TTT threads.:sad:


I had the third most in the past 3


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What does Master Tape mean?


:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What does Master Tape mean?
> 
> 
> :$


It's the original PPV as it aired, completely unedited. Even the DVDs/VHS got edited a little bit, this is completely unedited. It doesn't even have the WWE/F logo at the bottom.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's the original PPV as it aired, completely unedited. Even the DVDs/VHS got edited a little bit, this is completely unedited. It doesn't even have the WWE/F logo at the bottom.


I'm getting some.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just ordered the IWA-MS Queen of the Deathmatch Tournament DVD.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm getting some.


I would if I had any money.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Army of Darkness is on.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- that was a sick Sliced Bread/Powerbomb combo. Off topic I know, but I had to leave right after that match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I would if I had any money.


Knock over an ATM


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Knock over an ATM


Good plan.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ I am going to be spending over $500 at the end of the month to get the 360 elite system and MLB 2K7.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- that was a sick Sliced Bread/Powerbomb combo. Off topic I know, but I had to leave right after that match.


I Freakin Marked out


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I wish ROH Shop had a bigger sale this weekend


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^^ They need to have a buy 1 get 17 free sale.


Brye said:


> I Freakin Marked out


I didn't mark out, I got a bad headache right now, but I did yell "Holy Shit!"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^^^ They need to have a buy 1 get 17 free sale.
> 
> I didn't mark out, I got a bad headache right now, but I did yell "Holy Shit!"


Yeah, it was sick

Truth- Just passed the 10000 rep mark


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Just passed the 10000 rep mark


I just passed the 4300 mark, so go me.

You should spread some of the rep. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://board.deathvalleydriver.com/index.php?showtopic=22250&hl=

Jesus freaking Christ I want this.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm getting that SNME comp.

33 discs for $20 ???????!?!?!?!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://board.deathvalleydriver.com/index.php?showtopic=22250&hl=
> 
> Jesus freaking Christ I want this.


How much is he selling it for?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> How much is he selling it for?


I PMed him about it but his SNME one was 20 bucks for 33 disks and this one is 43 so it can't be much more.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jesus, I need this SNME set. People are raving about how great it is in that thread.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Jesus, I need this SNME set. People are raving about how great it is in that thread.


Dude, 43 disks of the nWo from 96 to the start of 98 cannot possibly be beat.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> For anyone still on the fence...the first SNME also features the premier of Cindy Lauper's "Good Enough" video featuring the Goonies and an assortment of the WWF heels of the day (Piper, Shieky, Nikolai, Blassie, Moolah!).
> 
> That's worth $30 right there.


:lmao:lmao



> Dude, 43 disks of the nWo from 96 to the start of 98 cannot possibly be beat.


You get it, and tell me how it is.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

LOL, this guy on ESPNEWS was showing highlights from the Mets game today and it showed Jose Reyes hitting a triple and the anchor said: "And Jose Reyes hits it into the gap and all the way to the wall, and as he rounds second he's like Ric Flair...stylin and profilin....whooooo"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> LOL, this guy on ESPNEWS was showing highlights from the Mets game today and it showed Jose Reyes hitting a triple and the anchor said: "And Jose Reyes hits it into the gap and all the way to the wall, and as he rounds second he's like Ric Flair...stylin and profilin....whooooo"


That's my new favorite anchor.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

About to watch Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho from WM 19. Haven't seen it in a while and people rave about it a lot so I might as well see it again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> You need to post here more.


(I know I'm late) I got accused of posting in this thread too much.:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> About to watch Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho from WM 19. Haven't seen it in a while and people rave about it a lot so I might as well see it again.


Not as good as some people on this board claim but still a fine match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Finally, I did it. This is a 9 volume set of DVDs (w/ menus & chapters) of EVERYTHING out there where they face each other with all of the promos and angles from '89 & '94, too, including a few interviews not listed. The video quality is generally at least very good unless otherwise noted. I tried to get the best version I could find of everything. If you're interested in it, email me at davidbixATgmailDOTcom (replace all-caps words w/ the appropriate symbols) for more info.
> 
> Vol. 1 (1:56:50)
> 1. Ric Flair vs Ricky Steamboat (6/15/77 JCP Mid-Atlantic TV - Steamboat wins Mid-Atlantic TV Title)
> ...


O......RLY!?!?!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> O......RLY!?!?!


That set looks awesome. Ironically, I'm watching the Flair DVD right now and Flair just claimed the he has wrestled Steamboat THREE THOUSAND TIMES. Jesus, no wonder they worked so well together.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

^ Holy Shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd break so many laws if I could have the full season of RAW '98


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Words can't describe how good that DVD looks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

According to Ric Flair the best wrestler of all time is....Ric Flair. Can't say I disagree.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I have it :hb - Raw '98 that is.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: ITalian wines suck major ass


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd break so many laws if I could have the full season of RAW '98


You should request it. I'm sure someone has it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted a Bill Oreilly vid in the youtube section


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WWE better be releasing more Ric Flair sets after this Horsemen one.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> WWE better be releasing more Ric Flair sets after this Horsemen one.


They should do nothing but release Flair DVDs.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> They should do nothing but release Flair DVDs.


If they released nothing but Flair and Cena dvds I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:$


I'm about to PM that dude about the SNME collection:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> If they released nothing but Flair and Cena dvds I'd be ecstatic.


Nah, Flair isn't in Cena's league.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

That Mets/Ric Flair quote may be looping around again on ESPNEWS for all those interested in hearing it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Na they didn't say it this time, I guess they're going live at the moment.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

When is that Stone Cold dvd suppose to come out?

Edit: nvm


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Man Utd Fan is the most perplexing person on these forums.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn, would SNME or Clash of the Champions be a better buy?


Some of the Clash cards look awesome.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

SCSA DVD is Nov 20th in the states.

To be honest, I bet the Clash set has better matches.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

By the looks of the last few pages, this is off topic but I got a screenshot of Topher Graces transfromation into Venom from spiderman 3.










can't wait for this movie


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> By the looks of the last few pages, this is off topic but I got a screenshot of Topher Graces transfromation into Venom from spiderman 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's going to be friggin' unbelieveable, I'm just pissed that Venom is only going to have like a max of 15 minutes in the movie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Damn, would SNME or Clash of the Champions be a better buy?
> 
> 
> Some of the Clash cards look awesome.


They were. Plus you get to see Ric Flair's name spelled "Rick Flair" in his intro at Clash 6. SNME was wrestling at the height of it's popularity though. Most of those were great.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Watching HBK/Taker casket match at the moment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spider Man 3 is probably going to suck. #1 sucked, #2 sucked. I wouldn't be watching this movie if it didn't have Venom as the villian.

Truth ~ November 20 for the Austin DVD? Sucks. It comes out close to the same time as SVR 2008.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna get Clash first. They go all the way to '97.


A lot of Austin stuff too


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Spider Man 3 is probably going to suck. #1 sucked, #2 sucked. I wouldn't be watching this movie if it didn't have Venom as the villian.
> 
> Truth ~ November 20 for the Austin DVD? Sucks. It comes out close to the same time as SVR 2008.


:lmao at number 1 and 2 sucking.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Thats what the page looks like when you get bant.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I changed my avatar with TV segment that almost every man can get into easily.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> :lmao at number 1 and 2 sucking.


Don't tell me you liked that crap?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i can't wait for rush hour 3. Tucker and Chan vs 7'9 Sun Ming Ming = must see for me.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

At the 1998 RR PPV, every match consisted of someone jumping off of the turnbuckles and being caught in a powerslam, unreal.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spiderman one and two were both great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think I'd rather see Johnny Nitro stab JBL in the throat than say that Spider Man 1 and 2 were good movies.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Fallin said:


> It's going to be friggin' unbelieveable, I'm just pissed that Venom is only going to have like a max of 15 minutes in the movie.


here's 2 more screenshots of venom, if Im stetching the page tell me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I think I'd rather see Johnny Nitro stab JBL in the throat than say that Spider Man 1 and 2 were good movies.


And Bret/Owen was the worst match EVER wasn't it?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Spiderman 2 > Almost comic book movie.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Spiderman FUCKING rules.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> And Bret/Owen was the worst match EVER wasn't it?


I never said it was a bad match, the technique they used was sound and on point but it just wasn't entertaining to me at all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I really like Spiderman 1.


Didn't like 2


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I liked X2 and 3 as much as Spiderman 2 - those are my top 3 comic book movies but I'm confident SM3 will be my new favorite come May.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I never said it was a bad match, the technique they used was sound and on point but it just wasn't entertaining to me at all.


I'm 99% sure you've called it a bad match before. If only I had search...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I loved both SpiderMan movies in spite of Toby McGuire getting totally on my nerves... and I'm no fan of Dunst either... and despite those two I still loved the movies*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm 99% sure you've called it a bad match before. If only I had search...


Maybe. Let me rephrase.

Entertainment wise, bad match. Wrestling wise, great match.

Happy?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I liked both Spiderman movies.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I feel the same way, except I didn't totally hate Tobey....I definitley don't care for Dunst though.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Seeing Kirsten Dunst's nipples hard as a rock = Ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I didn't think Spiderman 1 and 2 were the greatest movies, but I did enjoy both of them. 

I'll most likely catch number 3 in theatres or rent/buy it on DVD.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

The Spring Dashboard Update on Xbox Live is rumored to have MSN Messenger intergrated into it. That means I would DENFINITELY be on MSN more. Might buy a keyboard so I can keep up.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I feel the same way, except I didn't totally hate Tobey....I definitley don't care for Dunst though.


I've grown to accept him as spiderman and since then I've enjoyed the movies, and ya I'm with ya on Dunst.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I loved both SpiderMan movies in spite of Toby McGuire getting totally on my nerves... and I'm no fan of Dunst either... and despite those two I still loved the movies*


hi Sabrina, whats up?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The internet should provide me with a link to every Raw from 97-00 on DVD for a modest price.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Seeing Kirsten Dunst's nipples hard as a rock = Ratings


Amen. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They need to add a store option where we pay a certain number of points to raise the amount of bytes our gif avatars can hold.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Everyone needs to see the Undertaker/HBK casket match at some point if they haven't before.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> They need to add a store option where we pay a certain number of points to raise the amount of bytes our gif avatars can hold.


I would mark out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I never have cared for Toby or Dunst. Toby is more tolerable than Dunst for the most part but I blame the writers the most for making him so damn whiney*


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Him losing his powers in the 2nd movie is the only thing that pissed me off.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Peasants aren't cool:topic:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Him losing his powers in the 2nd movie is the only thing that pissed me off.


Doc Oct getting all soft near the end pissed me off.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Tucker got payed $25 million for Rush hour 3, and Chan got payed $15 million.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The internet should provide me with a link to every Raw from 97-00 on DVD for a modest price.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Tucker got payed $25 million for Rush hour 3, and Chan got payed $15 million.


Racism.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>



:topic:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW should of kept his 4life part. I was thinking of just naming AMP and WCW "4Life".:sad:

Truth-My youtube grabber is really screwing up and its stopping me from making gifs from youtube.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> Racism.


no! im just saying thats alot even to do Rush Hour 3. its either going to be a big hit or a big bomb. i hope its a goos hit, i want to see Rush hour 4 made too, but first we have to see how 3 turns out.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I buying the Horsemen DVD set this month.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> WCW should of kept his 4life part. I was thinking of just naming AMP and WCW "4Life".:sad:
> 
> Truth-My youtube grabber is really screwing up and its stopping me from making gifs from youtube.


Meh, everyone would get the reference.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Racism.


Too bad the black guy got paid more, I was wanting to use this.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Of course, the Asian brotha gets a nickel while Tucker gets all the gold.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Too bad the black guy got paid more, I was wanting to use this.


:lmao but for real. Tucker said if he didn't get payed $20 million or more he wouldn't do Rush hour 3.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Chan also does all his own stunts too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watching ECW. 

They've started calling Punk's finisher Go To Sleep finally. Good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wanna put Diesel in a stable with MAVSFAN and Legendary Ora since they are Asians too. Dont wanna look racist though.:sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i want to see Sun Ming Ming vs tucker and chan in rush hour 3 right now. i can't wait for august 10.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFdba0nyDHo

Make sure to use 1800-Collect when calling Austin.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

o


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Headliner is racist.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk looks like he's going to fued with the New Breed.

Which means that it will come a time where it looks like he's going to attack them, then he swerves and joins.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Headliner is racist.


proof?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I'm bored


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I wanna put Diesel in a stable with MAVSFAN and Legendary Ora since they are Asians too. Dont wanna look racist though.:sad:


I'd mark. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/333918-ok-wf-super-admin-rajah.html


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Like Chris Tucker is that kind of a star. He's made it big these last few years, but not very many are 'deserving' of that kind of change.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What the hell is that song they play on the WrestleMania package video before Ladies And Gentlemen?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> proof?


K says:
U craka wacka fool.

NCIH:
Why the hurtful IM!? Waaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh. 

Proof.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFdba0nyDHo
> 
> Make sure to use 1800-Collect when calling Austin.


Wow, I remember that commercial....kudos for finding it.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm bored and wide awake.

Someone entertain me.

btw you've only got....3 seconds


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ I'm going to have to get the new Paper Mario that's coming out next week....it got very good ratings so far.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I'm bored and wide awake.
> 
> Someone entertain me.
> 
> btw you've only got....3 seconds


Go outside with pop and a handful of alka seltzer tablets. That ought to do it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> K says:
> U craka wacka fool.
> 
> NCIH:
> ...


not much really. headliner is  . 

truth: i heard there in talks about making the movie last friday, i hope thats true.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I'm bored and wide awake.
> 
> Someone entertain me.
> 
> btw you've only got....3 seconds


Click here son.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I'm bored and wide awake.
> 
> Someone entertain me.
> 
> btw you've only got....3 seconds


Rich Hill > Your 3 seconds.

Biznatch.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> What the hell is that song they play on the WrestleMania package video before Ladies And Gentlemen?


I think it was Default, The Memory Will Never Die


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

King of Kings said:


> I think it was Default, The Memory Will Never Die


I see. :side:

Truth ~ Snitsky is one ugly ass fucker.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Snitksy vs Lashley....won't be as bad as Test vs Lashley.

I'm not kidding. But that doesn't say much, considering how ridiculous the Test-Lashley feud was.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I marked for that Sliced Bread and Sit Down Powerbomb move Londrick did on Smackdown.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Snitksy vs Lashley....won't be as bad as Test vs Lashley.
> 
> I'm not kidding. But that doesn't say much, considering how ridiculous the Test-Lashley feud was.


Snitsky is facing Lashley?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Snitsky/Lashley should be awful. Sntsky getting a push is a terrible idea. They already tried to make him a 'monster', but it failed.

I don't see how Shaving his head and having him beat jobbers is going to lead to anything successful.

And his Boot looks like shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Snitsky is facing Lashley?


Who do you think Snitksy was going to go after?

It's going to be bad, but not as bad as Test. Snitsky vs Lashley should have one normal single, and the rest should be gimmick matches. That will prevent a horrible feud. 

In the end, though, Lashley is going to bury Snitksy and then Snitksy will be gone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Paper Mario looks really good.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Snitsky, Lashley, Test....jeez aside from Punk, ECW sucks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Who do you think Snitksy was going to go after?
> 
> It's going to be bad, but not as bad as Test. Snitsky vs Lashley should have one normal single, and the rest should be gimmick matches. That will prevent a horrible feud.
> 
> In the end, though, Lashley is going to bury Snitksy and then Snitksy will be gone.


I just assumed he was going to do nothing but squash low card ECW talent.

Whatever, it's ECW. Only like a few guys on the brand.

Truth ~ New Breed vs Originals is up on ECW next. Been waiting since Tuesday to see it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Elijah Burke is good....:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Snitsky, Lashley, Test....jeez aside from Punk, ECW sucks.


I like Burke and Cor Von, but yes, ECW is pretty awful.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> - Yesterday, Stone Cold Steve Austin appeared on WGN Morning News to promote his new movie, “The Condemned”. While on the show, Steve Austin commented that he is all together done with professional wrestling even though he had a great job doing WrestleMania this past weekend. He said he wants to be know as the guy who makes cool movies.


</3


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ He'll be back eventually.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> </3


What a Rock poser.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: typing weforums to get to this site doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> </3


It's bullshit. Just read that last line. :lmao

Truth ~ Don't have any reason to like Burke so far, though he has some charisma. Striker > Burke.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Snitsky/Lashley should be awful. Sntsky getting a push is a terrible idea. They already tried to make him a 'monster', but it failed.
> 
> I don't see how Shaving his head and having him beat jobbers is going to lead to anything successful.
> 
> And his Boot looks like shit.


Supposedly that was to make him look meaner and whatnot but I don't find Snitsky bad but putting him against Lashley would be bad

Truth: looking for something to watch


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Click here son.


I feel much better now.


Also, Rich Hill was awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Supposedly that was to make him look meaner and whatnot


He looks like Kane with Down Syndrome.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> </3


Lies.

He'll be back.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Like I said I just can't take that Austin report seriously based on that last ridiculous line.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

The Rock is a better heel than Triple H.

Austin's last heel run was terrible. That guy can never be a heel again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> The Rock is a better heel than Triple H.


lmao

Yeah, and D'Lo Brown is a good wrestler.

You black people and your black wreslters. So bias :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple H owns Rock in every area of wrestling.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> lmao
> 
> Yeah, and D'Lo Brown is a good wrestler.
> 
> You black people and your black wreslters. So bias :no:


Shelton Benjamin iz da greatest.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He looks like Kane with Down Syndrome.


:lmao

I Feel like wrestling somebody


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> The Rock is a better heel than Triple H.
> 
> *Austin's last heel run was terrible*. That guy can never be a heel again.


:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Austin can't be a great heel because people cheer him no matter what. He was great in the early 90s though.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> lmao
> 
> Yeah, and D'Lo Brown is a good wrestler.
> 
> You black people and your black wreslters. So bias :no:


You white people and your senseless rock. :side: 

How about making a song without screaming?

And The Rock could actually get heat that wasn't stemming from backstage shit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I couldn't get into heel Austin, it just didn't feel right for some reason, which is strange because his character fits the heel role.

Face Austin though = RATINGS


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMP better get on tonight high as fuck.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The SVR2008 Discussion Thread is off to a promising start. Some good discussion going on.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - The SVR2008 Discussion Thread is off to a promising start. Some good discussion going on.


:agree: I'll be posting there more soon. I'm busy tonight though


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Triple H owns Rock in every area of wrestling.


Now that's just racist.

But yeah, that's wrong. 

Well, maybe in terms of actual wrestling, but stage shit, you would be incorrect.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> You white people and your senseless rock. :side:
> 
> How about making a song without screaming?




How about making a song with sensical lyrics - and how about making a song with using other peoples music/having some retard mix a beat together. Fuck you, you know nothing about what I listen to.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Now that's just racist.
> 
> But yeah, that's wrong.


HHH is better in the ring, HHH is better on the mic, HHH has a better character. Rock has more reaction, but I don't consider that because that's the crowd's decision to cheer who they want rather than performance.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> How about making a song with sensical lyrics - and how about making a song with using other peoples music/having some retard mix a beat together. Fuck you, you know nothing about what I listen to.


And you don't know what you're talking about when it comes to wrestling?

Don't like it when people talk out of their ass? Don't do the same.



> HHH is better in the ring, HHH is better on the mic, HHH has a better character. Rock has more reaction, but I don't consider that because that's the crowd's decision to cheer who they want rather than performance.


Yeah, even though more reaction is the #1 thing as to being an effective heel. 

:side:
__________________


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> And you don't know what you're talking about when it comes to wrestling?
> 
> Don't like it when people talk out of their ass? Don't do the same.


I don't.

D'Lo really isn't a good wrestler. And Triple H owns Rock pretty much all around. Neither of these is debatable to a normal, sensible person.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

OH NO THE FIGHTS OYT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like Hollywood Rock


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> OH NO THE FIGHTS OYT!!!!!!!!!


You high yet?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Don't care who wins the match on Raw between Michaels and Orton seeing as neither will beat Cena and don't care about seeing either in the ME right now. Should be Edge.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I like Hollywood Rock


Someone on that site is making a four DVD set about Stunning Steve Austin.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Edge has been terrible lately.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> How about making a song with sensical lyrics - and how about making a song with using other peoples music/having some retard mix a beat together. Fuck you, you know nothing about what I listen to.


Nas>The last person you listened to


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Someone on that site is making a four DVD set about Stunning Steve Austin.


I saw it. I'm gonna get the Clash set first though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Someone on that site is making a four DVD set about Stunning Steve Austin.


sttuning stevn needs s stunne


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> sttuning stevn needs s stunne


:ns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Edge has been terrible lately.


I'll admit I don't find him as entertaining as I did last year but really, I don't expect much when he's spent the last while with Orton. He'll bring anyone down.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Nas>The last person you listened to


Nas was the last person I listened to, so your statement is false.

sry


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> sttuning stevn needs s stunne


:lmao I was wondering when you were going to show up.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> sttuning stevn needs s stunne


huh?

I would post in the 1,000,000 thread but I don't like odd numbers



Mr. Crowley said:


> Nas was the last person I listened to, so your statement is false.
> 
> sry


Damn, I'll get you next time


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Kanye > Nas


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey AMP

Fuck you.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I don't.
> 
> D'Lo really isn't a good wrestler. And Triple H owns Rock pretty much all around. Neither of these is debatable to a normal, sensible person.


First off, I said that The Rock was a better heel than Triple H. Then you go and make stupid assumptions and imply that I'm an idiot.

Stop being stupid.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

How much did you drink AMP?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Nas was the last person I listened to, so your statement is false.
> 
> sry


OWENED!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Rock was an awesome heel in 97-98.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> First off, I said that The Rock was a better heel than Triple H. Then you go and make stupid assumptions and imply that I'm an idiot.
> 
> Stop being stupid.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> How much did you drink AMP?


jello shots my friend, shots of ello.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> jello shots my friend, shots of ello.


Sounds awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for inebriation.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> OWENED!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Kanye > Nas is a false statement


fixed


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


>


....

Go to sleep, Crowley. Get some of your comprehension back.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Sounds awesome.


i stole some extra.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eminem > Rap


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> i stole some extra.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

What are we confused about


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Someone has a 400 DVD Ric Flair set.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I use that very rarely.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Eminem > Rap is yet another false statement


fixed


Truth: Kanye & Eminem are both good rappers but aren't better than Nas


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Nas and The Game are good but are laughably overrated by hip hop fans.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> fixed
> 
> 
> Truth: Kanye & Eminem are both good rappers but aren't better than Nas


eminem is > than nis cause he has more letters. its math, dont cept you to understan


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Eminem > Rap


Eminem has fallen off, he's hasn't put out anything good in years. His last great song was Mosh IMO


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> fixed
> 
> 
> Truth: Kanye & Eminem are both good rappers but aren't better than Nas


Don't fix what I say unless it needs to be corrected, which in this case it was fine. Mkay?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

PYROS GONNA KILL U


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> eminem is > than nis cause he has more letters. its math, dont cept you to understan


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Eminem has fallen off, he's hasn't put out anything good in years. His last great song was Mosh IMO


Don't even know when he's put out everything he's put out so I can't tell you that, but most of his stuff is good. Otherwise, haven't gotten into the genre.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMP blitzed = ratings


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Jamie Kennedy is on Comedy Central and is really not making me laugh at all.

AMP > Kennedy...Kenne-fuck you


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Is Chaos a chick?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Don't even know when he's put out everything he's put out so I can't tell you that, but most of his stuff is good. Otherwise, haven't gotten into the genre.


I haven't followed rap since 2001 when it died a horrible bloody death at the hands of the dirty south. I heard about em's new stuff from Role and Cide


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> AMP blitzed = ratings


that game rules. LATE HIT!


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> Is Chaos a chick?


Yes.

Note her screenname *Mrs. Chaos*


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Is Chaos a chick?


No, he's a moron.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Jamie Kennedy is on Comedy Central and is really not making me laugh at all.
> 
> AMP > Kennedy...Kenne-fuck you


That special is HORRIBLE. I watched it last year.


Converting Austin vs. Benoit from Smackdown '01 to put on my PSP.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Nas and The Game are good but are laughably overrated by hip hop fans.


The Game yes, Nas is the best rapper IMO



Pyro™ said:


> Don't fix what I say unless it needs to be corrected, which in this case it was fine. Mkay?


mkay



Alabaster Holt said:


> Eminem has fallen off, he's hasn't put out anything good in years. His last great song was Mosh IMO


No Apologies was a great song


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> AMP blitzed = ratings


He sounds terrible. Needs to check into an AMPaholics Anonymous meeting. :side:





































Terrible joke. I couldn't resist. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want that nWo set.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

I always thought Chaos was a dude.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^He was......until the sex change operation

AMP you don't want to end up like Scott Hall do you?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I haven't followed rap since 2001 when it died a horrible bloody death at the hands of the dirty south. I heard about em's new stuff from Role and Cide


mims loves tha dirrrrrty durrrrrty csuse hes hot and fly and not.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^:lmao :lmao :lmao


AMPLine4Life said:


> that game rules. LATE HIT!


Yeah, that game was badass.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd totally wreck that Chaos chick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> ^^^^He was......until the sex change operation
> 
> AMP you don't want to end up like Scott Hall do you?


nah i wasly failed the surveys


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Speaking of Scott Hall, I was watching him vs Nash from like 98, and as Nash was gonna powerbomb him he mocked him pretending to pour a shot and drink it rofl

<_<


idk


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> mims loves tha dirrrrrty durrrrrty csuse hes hot and fly and not.


are you okay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> AMP you don't want to end up like Scott Hall do you?


Hey, Scott Hall's a former Intercontinental champion...:side:




> are you okay


He's been hittin' the bottle.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I want to make babies with the two females in my sig

















............and then not pay child support :side:


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

I seriously never knew Chaos was a chick. Who else here is a chick?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^DDMac

Timbaland was hammered on Smackdown tonight.


Dancing and shit:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I want to make babies with the two females in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


break the streotype


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I want to make babies with the two females in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:no:

Inev21 = Tool


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I want to make babies with the two females in my sig
> 
> ...........and then not pay child support :side:


If I got them pregnant, I'd help raise the kid.


They're actresses, so I figure they got plenty of cash. I always wanted a sugar momma.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

You send rep, I send nudes.

And yes Inev, I am a girl, dont listen to Crowely, hes high.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Exploiting Scott Hall's drinking problem was the most tasteless storyline of all time.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> :no:
> 
> Inev21 = Tool


I am NOT a tool, Pedro.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> You send rep, I send nudes.
> 
> And yes Inev, I am a girl, dont listen to Crowely, hes high.


You're a ****** and I hate you. Don't reference me at all.

Moron.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Shouts *Hey, TOOL!!*

*Inev looks*

teehee :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: OMFG i forgot there was a laker game today, i checked nba.com lakers won and it was a close game i missed it .


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I want to make babies with the two females in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my brother, he has a good 200 children pay child support for none


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

this guy on comedy centrel sucks


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: OMFG i forgot there was a laker game today, i checked nba.com lakers won and it was a close game i missed it .


Yeah, but they're playing the Suns next. expect a loss.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Shouts *Hey, TOOL!!*
> 
> *Inev looks*
> 
> teehee :$


That's not true. I never looked. Would a tool still be playing God Of War? I think not.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> That's my brother, he has a good 200 children pay child support for none


200 cild? your bro got the good genes.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> You're a ****** and I hate you. Don't reference me at all.
> 
> Moron.


:lmao 

Do you enjoy trying to insult people over the internet?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> That's not true. I never looked. Would a tool still be playing God Of War? I think not.


Tool.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, but they're playing the Suns next. expect a loss.


you are so negative. watch and see maybe they will win.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 200 cild? your bro got the good genes.


it's not really 200 but he has a lot of children, and it's starting to get ridiculous


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> You're a ****** and I hate you. Don't reference me at all.
> 
> Moron.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> :lmao
> 
> Do you enjoy trying to insult people over the internet?


"Dude", when I post, you look the other way. k?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDvjmc19RfQ

Yao is so soft.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDvjmc19RfQ
> 
> Yao is so soft.


nate can jump.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


AUSTINED!

seriously, this guy is horrrrrible. the fuck is he/


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> nate can jump.


thats racist


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

OWENED


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> AUSTINED!
> 
> seriously, this guy is horrrrrible. the fuck is he/


Some noob who's only semi-good performance was in the Scream movies.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> thats racist


how? the guy can jump high, he packed yao in that video clip. he was also a slam dunk champion.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> how? the guy can jump high, he packed yao in that video clip. he was also a slam dunk champion.


ignore him, he's drunk.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I can already tell OWENED is gonna be a fad.

gj AMP :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Havent posted much in this thread today :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ignore him, he's drunk.


oh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Havent posted much in this thread today :$


You're in time to watch AMP Drosting.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> oh.


I always figured you were drunk when I read your posts.

Now I know you're just retarded.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I can already tell OWENED is gonna be a fad.
> 
> gj AMP :hb


i want to think the little peeps. like jdl, who lc claims is very little.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Drunk people should leave.


The internet is serious business.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Havent posted much in this thread today :$


then you are a peasent


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - AMP needs a HIGH FIVE!!! :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> i want to think the little peeps. like jdl, who lc claims is very little.


buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurn!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - AMP needs a HIGH FIVE!!! :side:


HIGH FIVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> i want to think the little peeps. like jdl, *who lc claims is very little.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I always figured you were drunk when I read your posts.
> 
> Now I know you're just retarded.


do you ever shut up? please do me and everyone else a favor and just leave. you're such an asshole.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You're in time to watch AMP Drosting.


Sweet, made it just in time


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMP, do something you'll regret later.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> do you ever shut up? please do me and everyone else a favor and just leave. you're such an asshole.


Wow dude thats harsh


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> i want to think the little peeps. like jdl, who lc claims is very little.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> AMP, do something you'll regret later.


like


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> like


Commit suicide.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> do you ever shut up? please do me and everyone else a favor and just leave. you're such an asshole.


...................






Sabrina must have turn down his advances


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> do you ever shut up? please do me and everyone else a favor and just leave. you're such an asshole.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> like


Use your imagination.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Those pins better fall down if they know what's good for them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Commit suicide.


if serra wins


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> ...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> ...................
> 
> Sabrina must have turn down his advances


Nah, he's just pissed about the restraining order.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> ...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuz hes tiny.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Great, as soon as a clear my PM inbox which is full, asshole Chaos PMs me. I'm not even reading it ftw.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tiny Johnson?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Those pins better fall down if they know what's good for them.


lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> cuz hes tiny.


He's Asian?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: ................................................................................................. :side: im bored. all of you are so boring.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm pretty well entertained.

thx guyz


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> He's Asian?


nah cuz that implys he knows somethng


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Menthol cigarettes?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> He's Asian?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Those pins better fall down if they know what's good for them.


:lmao

I went bowling yesterday good thing everyone I played against sucked or I would of lost

Truth: bout to surf Youtube


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> nah cuz that implys he knows somethng


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm way too tired. I'm logging off. Later


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Menthol cigarettes?


= Ratings


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im out later.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^^Remember, restraining order



Diesel said:


>


I kid I kid, I made a black joke a few pages back


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later Brye.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Since you dont want to read the pm, Ill post it here.

Can you tell me what your problem with me is, besides the usuall, "your a ******, i hate you" shit? What did I ever do to you to piss you off so bad?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected]

"Mrs.Chaos
This message is hidden because Mrs.Chaos is on your ignore list. "

Haha, thing of beauty.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> I went bowling yesterday good thing everyone I played against sucked or I would of lost
> 
> Truth: bout to surf Youtube


I was bowling today. I bowl mostly every day except on the weekends. Sometimes I'm on, sometimes I'm off, but overall I'm pretty average. My best score is 177 so far. Still waiting for that damn 200 game. I could've had it today but I often suck with spares. I hit 4 fucking strikes in a row.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> = Ratings


I'm having one atm btw ftw


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth:.........Truth



Pyro™ said:


> I was bowling today. I bowl mostly every day except on the weekends. Sometimes I'm on, sometimes I'm off, but overall I'm pretty average. My best score is 177 so far. Still waiting for that damn 200 game. I could've had it today but I often suck with spares. I hit 4 fucking strikes in a row.


I bowl for the hell of it from time to time, I made 2 strikes yesterday I don't think I'll ever make 200 unless I start practicing, my best was a 144 but that was when I played it non stop:sad:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm having one atm btw ftw


I'm out


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Since you dont want to read the pm, Ill post it here.
> 
> Can you tell me what your problem with me is, besides the usuall, "your a ******, i hate you" shit? What did I ever do to you to piss you off so bad?


rep plz


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

serisouy this guy is NOT funny


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I also want to make babies with her


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> serisouy this guy is NOT funny


I know, lol :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I'm out


Rob the bodega


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I also want to make babies with her


I'm pretty sure every man in the world does.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I also want to make babies with her


atlest you dream big.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm pretty sure every man in the world does.


Well, not the queers


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Holt, much more likely to end up with:









Amazing eyes, eh?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm here for a lil bit.




Killa CaLi said:


> I'm pretty sure every man in the world does.


Gay men?

Edit - Holt said it first


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Well, not the queers


jdl?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Well, not the queers


Give her a hair cut and a mustache and they'd probably hit it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I'm here for a lil bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Give her a hair cut and a mustache and they'd probably hit it.


ashley manssaro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jesus Fucking Christ. How many bytes are in that gif, 20 million? It hasn't fully loaded in 2 minutes.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Holt, much more likely to end up with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See why you gotta post pics of your girlfriend like that


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> See why you gotta post pics of your girlfriend like that


o snapz


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ashley manssaro


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ. How many bytes are in that gif, 20 million? It hasn't fully loaded in 2 minutes.


1.8 MBs

I want to put it in my sig but I would have to shrink it down to a size I will not be satisfied with


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> 1.8 MBs
> 
> I want to put it in my sig but I would have to shrink it down to a size I will not be satisfied with


jdl size


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

GGW commercials > Jamie Kennedy


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> jdl size


Sober your ass up, then post


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Well, not the queers


I said people?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> GGW commercials > Jamie Kennedy


true. Anybody see his hidden camera show? God it was awful.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

AMP hammered > AMP sober > Holt period

AMPs trippin on that i-doser fo sho.

Edit - No, I haven't. I'm sure it was awful though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> GGW commercials > Jamie Kennedy


is he on comedy cntral? cause he sucks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> 1.8 MBs
> 
> I want to put it in my sig but I would have to shrink it down to a size I will not be satisfied with


White size?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> is he on comedy cntral? cause he sucks.


ya

[email protected]


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> AMP hammered > AMP sober > Holt period
> 
> AMPs trippin on that i-doser fo sho.
> 
> Edit - No, I haven't. I'm sure it was awful though.


Get murdered, three times. Didn't you say I should be demodded in my rant?

Oh and Pyro :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

this guy makes that mexican look literate


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> this guy makes that mexican look literate


GOT.........................DAMN

You must vote republican


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Get murdered, three times. Didn't you say I should be demodded in my rant?
> 
> Oh and Pyro :lmao :lmao :lmao


No, I said Homicide should be for being too black.

However, I might say you should be demodded for being too white.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

INTERVENTION IS ON~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh great, so here i am thinking Jamie Kennedy is over and maybe ill get a decent comedian now, but nO!!!!! Its an encore :hb :gun:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> GOT.........................DAMN
> 
> You must vote republican


VOTE OR DIE MOFUCKA!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Oh great, so here i am thinking Jamie Kennedy is over and maybe ill get a decent comedian now, but nO!!!!! Its an encore :hb :gun:


i just saw that it was calld unwashed. more like unwatched. ahahahaha.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> INTERVENTION IS ON~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Is it wrong for me to laugh at that show, its so fucking cheesy sometimes

"My uncle touched me as a child, so now I blow mexicans for drug money"


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Immortal Technique is sick


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Is it wrong for me to laugh at that show, its so fucking cheesy sometimes
> 
> "My uncle touched me as a child, so now I blow mexicans for drug money"


suks o be you/


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Is it wrong for me to laugh at that show, its so fucking cheesy sometimes
> 
> "My uncle touched me as a child, so now I blow mexicans for drug money"


I laugh all the time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Is AMP still trying to overact?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Is AMP still trying to overact?


like the rock?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Know your role™ AMP.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> like the rock?


The Rock is a fine actor.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The Rock is a fine actor.


he lovws ausitn


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> he lovws ausitn


Ausitn lovws him back.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

this conversation intrigues me


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Ausitn lovws him back.


i know right


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jesus Christ, son. Get your drunk ass away from the keyboard already.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> i know right


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> *Jesus Christ, son*. Get your drunk ass away from the keyboard already.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


>


im gonna be him for halloween soon


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

La Parka = ratings


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> La Parka = ratings


:agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- I think I'm going to get that SNME DVD set.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


>


laparka in tna = no rating


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

La Parka's attire has to be the worst in wrestling history. And people complain about MVP's.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

La Parka has by FAR the best attire in wrestling histroy, gtfo.

You know as much about wrestling as Jamie Kennedy does about comedy.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> laparka in tna = no rating


TNA in general = No ratings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll get the fuck off when I want to, not when you want me to.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'll get the fuck off when I want to, not when you want me to.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- I think I'm going to get that SNME DVD set.


Good. I'm getting Clash next week.


We can compare


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> TNA in general = No ratings


consistenlt low ratings*

CHRIS ROCK ON FRESH PRINCE!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

i want some dvds. where at?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Good. I'm getting Clash next week.
> 
> 
> We can compare


Clash has the better matches, SNME has the better moments. Flair/Sting at Clash I is freakin classic.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected] shit they're pulling, trying to make Kennedy look innovative

This is stupid bullshit. why am i still watching this


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> *La Parka's attire has to be the worst in wrestling history.* And people complain about MVP's.


:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> [email protected] shit they're pulling, trying to make Kennedy look innovative
> 
> This is stupid bullshit. why am i still watching this


the dumb camera thing? he sucks,


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> the dumb camera thing? he sucks,


ya


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Clash has the better matches, SNME has the better moments. Flair/Sting at Clash I is freakin classic.


If the transaction goes smoothly, I plan on getting both.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Should I watch HHH/Austin 3 Stages Of Hell, or Summerslam '02 ?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> If the transaction goes smoothly, I plan on getting both.


I will eventually but there's a ton of other good shit on there.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

i want dvds 2


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> i want dvds 2


then buy some


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> then buy some


i dont know where 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/138168-theangle33.html

his sig sucks


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I will eventually but there's a ton of other good shit on there.


That Mick Foley set sounds great.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> i dont know where
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/138168-theangle33.html
> 
> his sig sucks


internet, local shops etc


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That Mick Foley set sounds great.


Yeah...pretty much everything. I really want the nWo one too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Yeah...pretty much everything. I really want the nWo one too.


link


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> link


Posting another forum would be advertising wouldn't it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Posting another forum would be advertising wouldn't it?


pm


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

My london boys will english muffin you


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just put Austin/Benoit from Smackdown '01 on my PSP.


Cide said it's the best TV match ever.



> My london boys will english muffin you


That used to be my usertitle:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

43 disc nwo set? damn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anybody got a good name for a communist faction?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Anybody got a good name for a communist faction?


The Red Scare.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

monty said new show on friday and didnt deliver. im upset


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Cali did you watch that match yet?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nah


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

i have a headache. im goin to bed. night everyone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Anybody got a good name for a communist faction?


The Double Double E's. :side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Night - I'm about to watch the 1999 Royal Rumble PPV - first Rumble appearance of Gillberg.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Night - I'm about to watch the 1999 Royal Rumble PPV - first Rumble appearance of Gillberg.


And a pretty awful PPV.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Summerslam '02 is overrated. I'm already sick of watching it. 


Survivor Series is the superior PPV.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Summerslam '02 is overrated. I'm already sick of watching it.
> 
> 
> Survivor Series is the superior PPV.


Survivor Series 2002 is probably the best full WWE PPV thats not a Wrestlemania that I can think of on hand.

Truth: I need to finish my best of Liger DVD, still have 2 hours left and only on disc 1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

nolo king said:


> There is no doubt that he will make it into the Hall of Fame. Rey has helped WWE garner *south american* fans and it would be a travesty for WWE not to induct him.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm watching this week's ECW currently.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Survivor Series 2002 is probably the best full WWE PPV thats not a Wrestlemania that I can think of on hand.
> 
> Truth: I need to finish my best of Liger DVD, still have 2 hours left and only on disc 1


CANADIAN STAMPEDE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

No Way Out 2001


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Canadian Stampede is the best WWF PPV ever. Even better then WM 17.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WM 19 > 17



Pyro™ said:


> :lmao


Cocaine?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I can't wait to see CM Punk on the IGN SVR2008 Countdown. Hopefully his finisher is the GTS.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

WCW said:


> Canadian Stampede is the best WWF PPV ever. Even better then WM 17.


How good was Taker vs. Vader on there?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I can't wait to see CM Punk on the IGN SVR2008 Countdown.* Hopefully his finisher is the GTS.*


You mean KENTA's move. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> How good was Taker vs. Vader on there?


Good enough, ***1/2 I'd say. Every other match was over ****.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> You mean KENTA's move. :side:


Sure? :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Sure? :side:


Yep. He blatantly stole it from KENTA. It is a good finisher for him, though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CM Punk is such an unoriginal prick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Good enough, ***1/2 I'd say. Every other match was over ****.


Even the Bradshaw match?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Better than that Andaconda Vice, that's for sure.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> CM Punk is such an unoriginal prick.


The only moves he's invented, The Pepsi Twist and The Pepsi Plunge, have yet to be seen in the WWE.

I know we'll never see the Pepsi Plunge.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Even the Bradshaw match?


That was the free for all, which was shown before the PPV, therefore technically making it not part of the PPV.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes, it is much better then the Anaconda Vice.

I tried putting The Anaconda Vice on my little brother, but he laughed because it didn't hurt at all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

O RLY?!?!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cyber Sunday next year should have us vote on what Japanese move CM Punk steals next.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I wish the main event of ECW would hurry up and start. That's the only reason I'm watching the show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tiger Ali Singh vs. Salvatore Sincere was **** ???????


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Tiger Ali Singh vs. Salvatore Sincere was **** ???????


In what universe is that match on Canadian Stampede?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Cyber Sunday next year should have us vote on what Japanese move CM Punk steals next.


:lmao

I'm going to vote for The Burning Hammer. And whoever is on commentary has to speak in Japanese. I'm going to kill someone if I see a clothesline and I don't hear "LARIATO!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Anaconda Vice is Hiroyoshi Tenzan's move and Punk uses a lot of KENTA's offense as well but tough shit I say, stolen moves or not Punk can outwork a shitload of the guys in WWE especially the ones at his age level, fuck the haters.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Anaconda Vice is Hiroyoshi Tenzan's move and Punk uses a lot of KENTA's offense as well but tough shit I say, stolen moves or not Punk can outwork a shitload of the guys in WWE especially the ones at his age level, fuck the haters.


It doesn't matter who he can outwork if he isn't original.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How's that Greatest Manager's DVD?

I may pick it up. Saw it on pretty much clearance downtown for like, $12.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd love to see Punk hit the Pepsi Plunge just once, but I know the next day on WWE.com we'll see that he's been released, and it will say that they DO NOT wish him well in his future endeavors.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> In what universe is that match on Canadian Stampede?


http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j157/thewolf1249/wwfmaximumimpactdvd.jpg


That's what the back cover says.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j157/thewolf1249/wwfmaximumimpactdvd.jpg
> 
> 
> That's what the back cover says.


I love how every name on the back is Trademarked.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^they always used to do that.


I want IHY: Final Four.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Very few wrestlers are original these days, while I won't dispute the fact Punk does use a lot of "stolen" Japanese offence I'm not going to take anything away from Chris Benoit for "stealing/emulatating" 90% of Dynamite Kid's playbook either (and the Crossface is Malenko's move), just as long as Punk isn't a carbon copy of half the other guys on the roster I really don't see a huge problem.

We gonna start a convo on how everybody and there mother "stole" the Shining Wizard from Mutoh, the DDT from Jake the Snake or the Shooting Star Press from Liger?

Anyways WCW where you get your hands on Canadian Stampede, I want it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^they always used to do that.
> 
> 
> I want IHY: Final Four.


I know, but I still find it funny.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j157/thewolf1249/wwfmaximumimpactdvd.jpg
> 
> 
> That's what the back cover says.


It's not what wikipedia or this review or this review or this recap or this recap says or what I remember. It must have been a bonus on that video.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> We gonna start a convo on how everybody and there mother "stoled" the Shining Wizard from Mutoh, the DDT from Jake the Snake or the Shooting Star Press from Liger?


Gregory Helms invented the Shinning Wizard. :side:



nah, his is more of a running enzuguiri.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GP9y-tMFT4k

This "World's Strongest Slam" is so much better than the one THQ gave Sexual Chocolate in SVR2007.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Very few wrestlers are original these days, while I won't dispute the fact Punk does use a lot of "stolen" Japanese offence I'm not going to take anything away from Chris Benoit for "stealing/emulatating" 90% of Dynamite Kid's playbook either (and the Crossface is Malenko's move), just as long as Punk isn't a carbon copy of half the other guys on the roster I really don't see a huge problem.
> 
> We gonna start a convo on how everybody and there mother "stole" the Shining Wizard from Mutoh, the DDT from Jake the Snake or the Shooting Star Press from Liger?
> 
> Anyways WCW where you get your hands on Canadian Stampede, I want it


There's a difference between using someone's move and blatantly stealing it when that guy is in his prime and the move is one of the most over finishers in the wrestling world. It would be like if The Rock started using the Diamond Cutter when he debuted.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=GP9y-tMFT4k
> 
> This "World's Strongest Slam" is so much better than the one THQ gave Sexual Chocolate in SVR2007.


They just took a move from before that looked somewhat similar to it and upped the damage.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's not what wikipedia or this review or this review or this recap or this recap says or what I remember. It must have been a bonus on that video.


What?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What?


That DVD is called Maximum Impact which leads me to believe it has more then just Canadian Stampede on it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Maybe Punk has KENTA's blessing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That DVD is called Maximum Impact which leads me to believe it has more then just Canadian Stampede on it.


What?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> They just took a move from before that looked somewhat similar to it and upped the damage.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Maybe Punk has KENTA's blessing.


KENTA said he couldn't use it, but since Punk doesn't speak Japanese he thought he said that it'd be fine.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What?


Get your own catchphrase.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> There's a difference between using someone's move and blatantly stealing it when that guy is in his prime and the move is one of the most over finishers in the wrestling world. It would be like if The Rock started using the Diamond Cutter when he debuted.


Fair enough, but keep in mind most WWE fans don't even know who KENTA is, and it's not exactly that I disagree as I would rather Punk resorted to a different move (as derek said the Pepsi Twist would work), but I mean as long as no one else in WWE is having a similar moveset in WWE it doesn't bother me a whole hell of a lot.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hm, here's another hacked move that's not in SVR2007. Would do wonders for a D'Lo CAW.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igwdeEOdtM0


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Fair enough, but keep in mind most WWE fans don't even know who KENTA is, and it's not exactly that I disagree as I would rather Punk resorted to a different move (as derek said the Pepsi Twist would work), but I mean as long as no one else in WWE is having a similar moveset in WWE it doesn't bother me a whole hell of a lot.


I never said he should use it as a finisher, I just said I'd like to see it. The Pepsi Twist would be an awful finisher, IMO.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen, I finally got my DVDs in from IVP.

I showed the sampler to my little brother, and his favorite match was the 200 light tube match. 

Destiny was awesome, except that on disc 1 when it goes to KENTA/Kanemaru the DVD stops and it says that it can no longer read the disc. :cuss:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Hm, here's another hacked move that's not in SVR2007. Would do wonders for a D'Lo CAW.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igwdeEOdtM0


Nice. I always liked "Sky High".


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Big Poppa Pump is your hook up.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Yummy sig Cali.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Big Poppa Pump is your hook up.


Holla if you hear me


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> McQueen, I finally got my DVDs in from IVP.
> 
> I showed the sampler to my little brother, and his favorite match was the 200 light tube match.
> 
> Destiny was awesome, except that on disc 1 when it goes to KENTA/Kanemaru the DVD stops and it says that it can no longer read the disc. :cuss:


I heard that 200 lighttubes is sick from Honor but I never got the sampler.

Truth: I've got a huge stack of shit from IPV I need to watch like 4 of the NJPW G-1 Climax Tournaments and that NOAH GHC Title History set.

Truth: I'm a DVD ordering Junkie 

EDIT: Oh yeah and Derek if you have a problem with your DVD-R you should Email the IPV guy, he would probably replace the DVD for you he's pretty good about that I've gotten somethings that flat out didn't work and he sent me new ones.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Yummy sig Cali.


Thanks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Holla if you hear me


*push ups*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I heard that 200 lighttubes is sick from Honor but I never got the sampler.


Yeah, it's brutal. Not something I cared for.

But, Ebessan vs. Kamen was a ******** match.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just watched the main event of this week's ECW for the first time.

That was such a fun match to watch. Spot after spot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> *push ups*


*Kisses Bicep*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*Hits a fuckin' huge Steiner line*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Frankensteiner*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yeah, it's brutal. Not something I cared for.
> 
> But, Ebessan vs. Kamen was a ******** match.


Osaka Pro by Chance?

Deathmatches can be fun the 1st time you watch one but they get really old to me real fast thats why I don't care for the Big Japan and CZW's of the world. I'm just not so into spotty stuff most of the time.

Did you ever watch that Misawa vs Kobashi match on the Kobashi comp, I'd like to hear what you thought of it once you do.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*Steiner Recliner*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Osaka Pro by Chance?


Yep. funny shit too. At one point Ebessan does a slow-motion Shinning Wizard, then proceeds to do the Mutoh pose.



McQueen said:


> Did you ever watch that Misawa vs Kobashi match on the Kobashi comp, I'd like to hear what you thought of it once you do.


I've seen it before, but I still loved it just as much the second time. Phenominal match. I actually just learned that Kobashi got a crushed eye socket during that match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SHOWED UP!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> SHOWED UP!!!


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Jax Role Model. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd say something else Jax like, but I don't really know what else he ever says.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Yep. funny shit too. At one point Ebessan does a slow-motion Shinning Wizard, then proceeds to do the Mutoh pose.
> 
> 
> I've seen it before, but I still loved it just as much the second time. Phenominal match. I actually just learned that Kobashi got a crushed eye socket during that match.


Truth: I'm pretty sure Kobashi is inhuman. If you ever plan on seeing a Kobashi/Misawa match in the both of there primes get the All Japan - New Years Giant Series 1997 disc from IPV (i'm not sure if it's clipped on the IPV version though as I have the match on a different disc) but that is THE KOBASHI/MISAWA match and it's awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ Yeah, I plan on getting some more 90's stuff, I'll make sure to get it. 


Role Model said:


> I'd say something else Jax like, but I don't really know what else he ever says.


he usually just starts a conversation with himself.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*Botches promo, but still continues to be the fucking man*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd say something else Jax like, but I don't really know what else he ever says.


You got saladised.

Edit: HAH?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> *Botches promo, but still continues to be the fucking man*


:lmao

"I'm the big bad booty daddy!"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You know cows are a funny thing, I agree very odd, I'm glad you agree, I think they CRAZY, hardcore title, yeah I think so, winner.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ^^^ Yeah, I plan on getting some more 90's stuff, I'll make sure to get it.
> 
> he usually just starts a conversation with himself.


If you want to drop Big Money (as in 80+ bucks but for 36 hours) go for Goldenboy tapes's best of Japan 90's compilation that shit is pure awesomeness if you like Puro that is and it's got All Japan, New Japan, Women's stuff anything thats awesome.

It's a real hardcore buy but I think it's worth it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Didn't Steiner botch some like, butterfly suplex move in his and Trips Rumble match? I remember him botching something. :lmao


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Arrives. Tries to figure out what the hell kind of sleeping pattern Dave runs on is. Leaves :$

Love ya Dave 

*goes back to bed*


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

enough about cows Ben. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> If you want to drop Big Money (as in 80+ bucks but for 36 hours) go for Goldenboy tapes's best of Japan 90's compilation that shit is pure awesomeness if you like Puro that is and it's got All Japan, New Japan, Women's stuff anything thats awesome.
> 
> It's a real hardcore buy but I think it's worth it.


I can't afford that right now, but I remember somebody talking about that. If I can afford in the future, I'll probably get it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botch_(professional_wrestling)


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

HA, my internet access fooked up yesterday Mike, so I'm just after finishing Wrasslin Wrestlin Forums. It's getting the green light from Headliner as I type this


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> enough about cows Ben. :side:


I'll keep my cow stories to myself.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> HA, my internet access fooked up yesterday Mike, so I'm just after finishing Wrasslin Wrestlin Forums. It's getting the green light from Headliner as I type this


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Steiner doesn't botch. The camera lies to everybody.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I can't afford that right now, but I remember somebody talking about that. If I can afford in the future, I'll probably get it.


Fair enough man it is a pretty big order anyways.

Truth - I'm really craving some KFC Honey Boneless BBQ Wings right now. Damn you KFC for not comforming to my needs!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Masturbation rant = :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Masturbation rant = :lmao


BALLIN'!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

McQueen said:


> BALLIN'!


Fo Shizzle!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Masturbation rant = :lmao


It has 7 pages of responses :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It has 7 pages of responses :lmao


Role Model told about how a guy he knows got caught jerking off to old people porn completely naked at 1am in the morning :lmao

Wierd stuff.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I gotta get up in 5 hours. I'm out.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It has 7 pages of responses :lmao


Some people are disturbingly open about their mastebational habits.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

MrMonty said:


> Some people are disturbingly open about their mastebational habits.


Yeah

Ben's story was gold though. Really did laugh out loud about that.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: In that case I guess I'll try to stay up a few to read it 

Morning folks!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Some people are disturbingly open about their mastebational habits.


Lie - I'm doing it right now :side:

But yeah you right Monty some people have no manner but hell we get to laugh at them at our own expense.

Later Derek.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: In that case I guess I'll try to stay up a few to read it
> 
> Morning folks!


Hi Mike. How are ya?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Yeah
> 
> Ben's story was gold though. Really did laugh out loud about that.





> But yeah you right Monty some people have no manner but hell we get to laugh at them at our own expense.


This is very true. Some are very, very funny. Others are, well, off putting. Funny story about getting caught = ratings.

Personal tips and inside info on how often, where's the best place, and mentioning the word "Lotion" = no ratings.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mornin', Mike.

Truth - I'm starting to get tired. :sad:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> This is very true. Some are very, very funny. Others are, well, off putting. Funny story about getting caught = ratings.
> 
> Personal tips and inside info on how often, where's the best place, and mentioning the word "Lotion" = no ratings.


Quoted for Truth :lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Somewhat creepy really


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Tom and John. I'm doing alright thanks. Been in bed for about 3-4 hours but got up too soon so I want to sneak a few more hours before watching Chelsea beat Tottenham 

How are yous?

Dave = ratings


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

New show up. Click the link if you are somewhat bored


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Hey Tom and John. I'm doing alright thanks. Been in bed for about 3-4 hours but got up too soon so I want to sneak a few more hours before watching Chelsea beat Tottenham
> 
> How are yous?
> 
> Dave = ratings


I'm alright thanks. Who do you want to win the Chelsea/Tottneham game? A LOT of my mates are Chelsea fans, so I'm rooting for Spurs, just so I can rub it in their faces!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm off to the Cinema to see the Mr Bean movie. Night all


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Night Cowie. Awh, it's 10am here


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Bye, Cowie.

I'm doing fine, Mike. Tired, but fine. 

Truth - Monty and 'Liner must be planning something *BIG* for me since I wasn't used on the show.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Cya.

Truth - Lovin' WWF Dave  :lmao


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I just woke to a beautiful morning.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah Dave, that was amazing. You must have spent ages on that but it really was worth it 

I'm rooting for the mighty Spurs Tom although I don't give them much of a chance. Lots of gloryhunter Chelsea fans down your way then.

I'm tired too John but now I'm not sure I can bother sleeping for like two more hours, even though I probably should as I need to be up early tomorrow :$

EDIT: Good day Matt


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: As long as people enjoy it, it will keep on coming.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth : New Avatar, New Usertitle and 2100th post (except for some reason this post wasn't counted :cuss.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: MrMonty = excellent WWE writer.

:side:

Morning Mike. We're routing for Tottenham this morning.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth:



> Steve Austin vs. HHH - 3 Stages Of Hell - *****


:agree:

The street fight is the best part.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

39 minutes of pure greatness.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Never seen that Austin/HHH 3 Stages of Hell 

Again my post count lies! :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^gtfo


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: Posts don't count in the Word Games & Trivia section anymore.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Never seen that Austin/HHH 3 Stages of Hell
> 
> Again my post count lies! :cuss:


Post count is turned off in the Word games and Trivia section.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Yup, today is just going to be a totally awesome footballing day with potential for three great matches:
Chelsea v Tottenham
West Ham v Arsenal
Portsmouth v Manchester United

I really am hyped and hopefully I'll be on top of the world by the time of the Easter Vigil! And hopefully Chelsea will have the double done on them by a North London team like we did, but I doubt it.

And yesterday I had to leave rather sharpish Matt and I noticed later on that you replied back to me so I figured I'd wait till the next time I saw you and then reply:



Deco said:


> There's not really a secret behind it. It just takes determination and patient.
> 
> I usually write down a small timetable of when to revise. I spend up to three hours during the day writing notes, reading through my notes a few times over and practicing the questions. The day seems to fly by when you revise. You think it's a lot to do, when really it's not.
> 
> Something that may help (and what I do) is looking at past exam questions. You get a feeling of what to write.


I definitely need to get that dedication. You are right, even if it's just an hour a day to revise it is worth the sacrifice but I never ever knuckle down and do it and my laziness like that does p*ss me off. I really do want to do well and I try to convince myself I will work hard but I always kick myself in the shins and never put the effort in. Hopefully I can use your hard work as an inspiration though


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

j20 said:


> Post count is turned off in the Word games and Trivia section.


Ahh that explains it, I just feel like a dunce doing the truth such and such number of post. :$ 

Not the first nor the last time I make a fool out of myself.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I won't be able to watch the match at lunch as we don't have Prem Plus anymore.

Fucking Virgin Media bastards. :cuss:

As we had to change to Sky, we lost Prem Plus. But Sky is amazing. 

I hope you do try hard Mike, it does pay off.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I have Virgin Media too and I agree that the lost channels sucks but I never had the sports channels anyway except Sky Sports News because I'm on a cheapo deal 

I have Sopcast on my computer now to watch the matches though. I can see it being another rollercoaster weekend where there are moments where it looks like Chelsea will drop points and be close to losing their grip on the title, then they will sneak the win, then later on we will fall behind and people will say the title race is back on, but hopefully we'll pull through in the end.

It's all so nerve-inducing :$

EDIT: Thanks Matt. Good luck to you too


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Deco™ said:


> Truth: I won't be able to watch the match at lunch as we don't have Prem Plus anymore.
> 
> * Fucking Virgin Media bastards. *:cuss:
> 
> ...


They are WORSE than NTL where, and that's saying something.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I have Virgin Media too and I agree that the lost channels sucks but I never had the sports channels anyway except Sky Sports News because I'm on a cheapo deal
> 
> * I have Sopcast on my computer now to watch the matches though*. I can see it being another rollercoaster weekend where there are moments where it looks like Chelsea will drop points and be close to losing their grip on the title, then they will sneak the win, then later on we will fall behind and people will say the title race is back on, but hopefully we'll pull through in the end.
> 
> ...


Tell me more.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: It's great tension. 

Thanks Mike. I had to write down all the Psychology terms this week for my exam and it was about 80 in total. Hard work.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Holy hell I imagine Psychology takes a lot of revision. Last year loads of people in my school chose it as their AS level subject and nobody seemed to come out of it doing well. I bet you make it look easy.

I'll rep something about Sopcast j20 as I don't want to be advertising. My knowledge is limited though I'm afraid :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Holy hell I imagine Psychology takes a lot of revision. Last year loads of people in my school chose it as their AS level subject and nobody seemed to come out of it doing well. I bet you make it look easy.
> 
> I'll rep something about Sopcast j20 as I don't want to be advertising. My knowledge is limited though I'm afraid :$


Thank you


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: If you know a majority of the terms and studies, it's not too difficult. If you understand the terms and studies, you can answer the questions really well.

Nothing better then listening to Enter Sandman full blast in the morning.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I hope it all made sense j20 

Yeah, I think the problem at my school was that nobody bothered revising. I really will try to knuckle down next week I think.

Truth: Still can't decide whether or not to go back to bed :$

EDIT:
j20, these channels should have English commentary and are probably the best to watch today's matches on:

Chelsea v Spurs - ESPN
Arsenal v West Ham - ESPN
United v Pompey - Starsport


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: Anyone heard the song 'Come On You Reds' by Status Quo and Manchester United? 

It's bloody awesome. Makes you proud to be a fan.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I may have to check that one out. It rings a bell though.

After fasting yesterday I'm just tempted to go downstairs and cook a microwave curry for breakfast now but at the same time my stomach is a bit bloated so perhaps not the best of ideas 

Predictions for today?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I hope it all made sense j20
> 
> Yeah, I think the problem at my school was that nobody bothered revising. I really will try to knuckle down next week I think.
> 
> ...


Cheers KK


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Just got up, not much sleep last night but Im ready to roll!


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

No problem.

What match in particular are you hoping to watch or are you going to watch pretty much everything 

EDIT:
Alright Lee, how's it going?

Where are you going? Have you got one of your stunt gigs?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Make the food Mike!

Truth: Dreadfully tired. Mike, love ya man, I need to send you a long ass pm, and I know I wont finish it now :$

Chelsea draw
Arsenal and United wins.

I'd love it if the Ham could stick it to the Arse, but I dont see it happening at the Emirates. They'll score, but I'll be surprised if they dont conceed.

Edit: Lee you made this weeks show


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Mike. 

Na Im just going out in a bit to practise in the highstreet.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - My internet should die off again within the next hour....


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Sounds like fun Lee. I realised my last post was a bit overly inquisitive 

But do I make the food Dave, I don't know :$ Part of me thinks that I should follow your good example and be off back to bed but then I feel like I've been awake too long now for optimal sleep 

Then I want to eat but I seem to be coming down with some virus so I don't want to be throwing up curry in a few hours. Plus I'm not sure if on Holy Saturday you should still semi-fast  Maybe I'll eat some curry to accompany the Chelsea match.

Decisions, decisions, decisions. And here I am thinking out loud on a wrestling forum where nobody probably cares what I eat 

You see Chelsea dropping points  I need a bit of whatever it is that has given you such optimism. Is it lack of sleep that has given you confidence? If so, I certainly won't be going back to bed 

I have had a feeling for a few months now that West Ham can win today. I know it's unlikely but I gotta believe :$

I'd love receiving that PM some time Dave but I know you are under time constraints right now so just speaking to you for a few mins in here is enough to make my day that little bit better 

Be sure to have yourself a good sleep and try to wake up before Easter Sunday starts!

EDIT: Eww, long :$


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Mike


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> No problem.
> 
> What match in particular are you hoping to watch or are you going to watch pretty much everything
> 
> ...


Whatever takes my fancy. I would buy you a gift but I've got no points.:$


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Sargemeister 

Why the shocked smiley?

I'm proud to still be part of the Slumber Party but not proud to have my name so close to an Undertaker-endorsing banner 

EDIT:
Don't worry, I didn't do anything gift worthy! All I did was give you one URL that you would have found on Google anyway  Thanks for the kind thought though


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

My good example? Ha, I wish I could go to bed. I'm going down to my sisters new house to lay her a patio and paint the sitting room, although I'm not driving so I might catch a few winks in the car 

I've never heard of fasting Easter Saturday, so eat whatcha wanna eat!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm finally heading to bed now. Adios.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I just felt like using that face...it is one of my favourites 

Haha, well...I can move you further down the list, but that would make you appear as one of the not as original members :'(

*EDIT* Night Diesel!


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah, I'm happy with my spot on the list so don't worry. You could always change your sig to a Batista sig though, so that it's someone more tolerable 

Sorry, I'm only messing about. I like being a random Undertaker hater :$

You're not gonna sleep  That's gonna be mighty hard laying a patio and painting on a sleepy head (well I'm guessing, I've never grafted that hard before to know!) but I guess if anyone can do it you can 

*tries to think of some kind of superhero name to insert the word Dave or Monty into :$*

I'll get back to you on that one 

Night Diesler


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

It's 6am and I'm still not asleep.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Sucks ^^


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Meatball Subways make for a healthy start to the day.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I keep watching the youtube vid Pyro posted with Benoit waving :$


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Sleeping is overrated though 

Truth: All I can think of is Dave of the Rovers and that's not even a play on words seeing as Dave sounds nothing like Roy. I blame it on the tiredness :$

EDIT: LOL Sargey.

I want a Subway


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Sargey said:


> I keep watching the youtube vid Pyro posted with Benoit waving :$


HAHA, yeah I had a mini markout moment when it came on the telly.



> Truth: All I can think of is Dave of the Rovers and that's not even a play on words seeing as Dave sounds nothing like Roy. I blame it on the tiredness


Davey Dazzler :agree:

:$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I have Trish's song in my head now :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm out, gonna sit in the car a few mins early so I can sleep a little bit longer hopefully. Later all.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Just watched Benoit beat Orlando for the US title in a couple of seconds  Aw I remember watching that on PPV


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Davey Dazzler, LOL 

Later Dave. Thanks for a fun few hours and have a great Easter.

Hey Lady B.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Heya Lady B, love the sig and ava you made me


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Bethany is responsable for the Undertakerness in this thread 

Watford's chances of survival > My chances of liking the Undertaker :$

By the way, a vBookie is now open to bet on Michaels v Orton on Raw this week. Go make yourselves rich 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-b...shawn-michaels-v-randy-orton.html#post3902822


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Bethany and Mike, how are you guys?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bethany has never made me a banner.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Watford > Man United.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm doing mighty fine thanks Haza. Well if you ignore being as tired as hell and potentially coming down with a bug. I feel great though so that's all that matters 

And how are you?

EDIT:
Watford will beat United next week. This I have a weird feeling about :$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ben is a lying git


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Arsenal > All


:$ No Henry


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

LLJUNBERG > ALL.


CORRR


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Tevez > All 

Why is it that threads never seem to open on the newest post anymore and instead it keeps opening on some random page from when I wasn't even online?

Is this happening to anyone else or just me :$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Happens to me as well Mike. Must be the forum :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's really pissing me off, I want that issue sorted.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Happens to me too quite often :$

I rented out Fifa 07 to give it a go, and I hate the AI in it...my own players block me constantly and you cant even control how the player runs properly !

I beat Blackburn 4-0 however , and Chelsea 2-0...but still a bad game


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Tevez *fatter than* All
> 
> :$


 :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fifa 07 is wank, I had a 10-8 classic with Liverpool. How realistic.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

PES6 > Fifa 07 :agree:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Diaby > All. 



> Fifa 07 is wank, I had a 10-8 classic with Liverpool. How realistic.


World Cup 98 is the greatest, my brother just beat me 11-9. It's fun because Bergkamp can score from anywhere on the pitch in that game.



> Is this happening to anyone else or just me :$


It's been happening to me to me for as long as I can remember.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

It's so stupid and unexplainable that it happens though. It used to happen to me once or twice but now all the time. Actually, saying that I think this loaded on the right page this time :$

Oh well, I'm sure it'll be fixed eventually.

Every great footballer has a bit of chub in the old belly  Even Tomas Repka!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sargey said:


> PES6 > Fifa 07 :agree:


Anything>Fifa 07


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - Bethany should make me a new sig for insulting my funbags in the WWF thread.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Here, hows it going all?

Truth: Fifa98 > All :agree:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm feelin' fine thanks Mike, i hope the hammers can win for you today though, kill off that bug undoubtedly.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> World Cup 98 is the greatest, my brother just beat me 11-9. It's fun because Bergkamp can score from anywhere on the pitch in that game.



That game was brilliant  "I get knocked down, but I get up again" I used to love that song 

I used to play International Superstar Soccer 64 a lot too...a World Cup took about 10 hours  As you versed every team 2x..I don't know why though.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Chombawomba (sp?) 

Yeah, a West Ham win today would be phenomenal. A big ask but definitely achievable. The second I typed that Mike Parry called '2-0 Arsenal'. Sky Sports said 2-2 though. West Ham are unbeaten against Arsenal since going back up though, 2 wins and a draw 

I've been opened onto this post by Fallin from like 4am like 20 times this morning :$



Fallin said:


> Na they didn't say it this time, I guess they're going live at the moment.


I don't even know what it means


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sargey said:


> That game was brilliant  "I get knocked down, but I get up again" I used to love that song
> 
> .


:agree:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sup Tom?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> That game was brilliant "I get knocked down, but I get up again" I used to love that song


I find it hilarious that the game was made in 1998 and I still play it today. In fact I doubt many months have gone by when I haven't played that game. Classic for sure.



> Yeah, a West Ham win today would be phenomenal. A big ask but definitely achievable. The second I typed that Mike Parry called '2-0 Arsenal'. Sky Sports said 2-2 though. West Ham are unbeaten against Arsenal since going back up though, 2 wins and a draw


I'm not too confident about getting a result. Either 1-1 or 2-1 to Arsenal would be my prediction.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Football starts in 45 so I doubt I'll be getting any sleep before then :$ I could always not bother with Chelsea/Spurs and assume it will end up being a Chelsea win I guess.

Apparantly Chelsea haven't let in a goal at home in the league all year. Scary!

EDIT:
Hey Tom and Ste


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Mike, hows it goin?

I'm rooting for you today, both for your sake, and Liverpool's


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Mike and Ste

Truth - All fired up for the Spurs vs Chelsea game! 3-2 to Chelsea - They are playing at home, so I reckon they have a slight advantage... :side:

Meh, I couldn't care less about the result!  NUFC FOR LIFE!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - One of the few days I'll cheering for Spurs.

Truth - I'd rather Arsenal come 5th and Chelsea come 2nd than Arsenal come 4th and Chelsea come 1st.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea 2 Spurs 1


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - One of the few days I'll cheering for Spurs.
> 
> Truth - I'd rather Arsenal come 5th and Chelsea come 2nd than Arsenal come 4th and Chelsea come 1st.


 TESTIFY!  

Chelsea will win by one goal I reckon, 2-1, 3-2 whatever.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Chelsea will fluke it again


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's why we're champions!11!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I think 1-0.

Tom, the Magpies better discover some kind of form today because if Newcastle lose at Sheff Utd today it stuffs up everything, especially with West Ham going there next week.

I like Steve's outlook, hating Chelsea so much that he'd accept Spurs coming above the Goons  Just like how I'd rather Middlesborough came above Bolton than Chelsea won the league, but that won't be happening 

I'm good thanks Ste. A bit tired and ill but happy and hyped as hell for today's matches


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model is ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonline.

Reading - Liverpool: 0-3


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Reading - Liverpool 0-1 i think 

Good that your ok Mike, I really am rooting for you today

EDIT: I've already said that :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> That's why we're champions!11!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


Really? I thought it had something to do with an oil tycoon pumping Hundreds of Millions of pounds into the club.



> Reading - Liverpool: 0-3


I concur with that prediction. Liverpool are in killer form right now.

EDIT - Ha, I just remembered our little E-bet Mike. I believe control of each others sigs for a week was the bet and it looks like your going to win it. Sorry, you might have to settle for a text only sig


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I love baths.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot Ste. It would be absolutely unreal if they get a result today and if they do I can't help but feel that West Ham would go on to stay up. Two matches back I had given up all hope of a West Ham revival but just looking at my avatar and saying that two matches back the gap was 10 points and now, two games later, with 7 still to play the gap is just 5 points, and it really makes me believe it is doable.

I'll be rooting for you on Wednesday Ste, not that it will make any difference as you are already through 

How was the game last night?

EDIT: I love fridges :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Snickers Ice Cream :yum:


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I hope Spurs trump Chelsea today. I really do.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I read in the bath.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn;t go the match in the end Mike, my mate messed up with the tickets. It turned out that her brother was going after all 

O well, it was probably a good match to miss, i can't believe Everton scored 4 

Yep, we are through Mike 

Things might be a bit harder for United, but i'm sure they'll get through.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I hope Wigan get relegated. They're a very boring team to watch.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm not so confident but I hope so.

Sorry you missed the match, I would have loved to have known what it felt like knowing that you were a lucky charm for Everton once again and watching them completely murder a decent team 

Are you optimistic Sparki or just hanging on to some hope that Spurs can do it? Prediction?

EDIT:
A Pardew Team and West Ham are much more valuable to the Premiership than Wigan and Sheffield United in my opinion :$ Pards said he wanted both Charlton and West Ham to somehow stay up and maybe that might just now be possible.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I'm not so confident but I hope so.
> 
> Sorry you missed the match, I would have loved to have known what it felt like knowing that you were a lucky charm for Everton once again and watching them completely murder a decent team
> 
> ...


After their match against Seville, I doubt Spurs will get anything out of it, but i'd never write them off. They're a very good team when they get it right. I still reckon Chelsea will do it though, 2-0.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL Mike

TBH, West Ham are playing well (Tevez in particular  )and Arsenal are in a slump of form (well they did meet the force of Peter Crouch last week ) so, i'm quite confident you can get something Mike


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I hate to sound like a prick but just need to point this out.



> Arrive. Be the 1st to win at the Emirates. Leave.


Weren't Arsenal the first team to win at Emirates


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chelsea won't drop points today, sadly.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Mr Bean wasn't that good


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Mr Bean wasn't that good


My 9 year old brother said it was!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hate Mr Bean, Rowan Atkinson has done so much stuff that is far better.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Mr Bean wasn't that good


Truth - The Mr Bean movies aren't that good but no matter how many times I see the TV Episodes I'm still always in stitches.



> I hate Mr Bean, Rowan Atkinson has done so much stuff that is far better.


I really should watch Blackadder. I've only heard good things about it.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

My 10 year old didn't like it but my 7 year old did. She cracked herself the whole way through.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - I see West ham getting hammered today.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - Just wrote a thread in the anything section. Check it out!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I really should watch Blackadder. I've only heard good things about it.


It's really good.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bocob said:


> Truth - Just wrote a thread in the anything section. Check it out!


:no:

Have you not heard of the 'Member Picture Thread'.



> My 10 year old didn't like it but my 7 year old did. She cracked herself the whole way through.


You have kids. Never knew that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Question - Have any of you Brits ever watched a show called 'Yes Minister'. My brother goes on about it like its the best thing to ever happen. From what I've seen of it, it doesn't look that good but I'll get whatever other opinion I can of it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Question - Have any of you Brits ever watched a show called 'Yes Minister'. My brother goes on about it like its the best thing to ever happen.


Nope, but Red Dwarf is brilliant


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I know that Steve but I couldn't fit 'away team' in the usertitle. I didn't think anyone would notice :$ :$ :$

Yeah Spurs have shown this season that they are capable of taking the game to Chelsea so hopefully they go out to do that today. Hopefully also the Everton win last night will force them to step up a gear to keep their UEFA Cup spot.

I'm admiring the optimism Ste, admiring it a lot 

And I think I started adopting the Arrive. Blah blah blah. Leave. like a month after it went out of fashion 

Truth: Net broke for ages :$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

OMG Red Dwarf was the stupidest show I have ever seen. My maths teacher took leave once when I was at school and we had a science teacher for maths for a whole month and watched Red Dwarf every day for an hour. It sooo sucked. Plenty of good British comedies to choose from.

Keep Up Appearances is my fav. Yes Minister is pretty funny. Not as good as One Foot In The Grave.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I love Red Dwarf. Series 6 was the best. I like Blackadder too; goes fourth is the best.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Cowie said:


> OMG Red Dwarf was the stupidest show I have ever seen. My maths teacher took leave once when I was at school and we had a science teacher for maths for a whole month and watched Red Dwarf every day for an hour. It sooo sucked. Plenty of good British comedies to choose from.
> 
> Keep Up Appearances is my fav. Yes Minister is pretty funny. Not as good as One Foot In The Grave.


no no no no, Red Dwarf was great i loved it, probaly because im a craig charles mark


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I tried Blackadder as a kid and didn't like it. I probably would like it now.

EDIT: Mr Cowie tells me I wouldn't like it at all.

I just could not come at Red Dwarf. I gave it all of three seconds and was like nup hate that shit.

The Brittas Empire, now that was gold.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: The material and storylines on Red Dwarf were class.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Deco™ said:


> Truth: The material and storylines on Red Dwarf were class.


Indeed they were, very random tho.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Keeping Up Appearances is a good comedy that I've always shyly admired.

Finally got my stream but I had to settle for a foreign commentary one.

Yid Army! Yid Army! :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Mike, how did you get your stream up, i'm looking for one for the Liverpool match, but i cannot find one


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Best Comedy ever? Mr. Bean :$


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - just repped loads of people


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I just repped you my method of watching.

Truth: This game is dull as hell so far  I actually enjoyed the Watford match last week.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Mike, i <3 you

I was having to look at aload of Chinese pages :$ until you helped


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: I just repped you my method of watching.
> 
> Truth: This game is dull as hell so far  I actually enjoyed the Watford match last week.


Rep me it, i want to see the match please


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Role Model again*


BUT I HAVE!


grrr.


Truth 2- Ignorant ppl annoy me.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I sent that over via rep Overrated. If anyone else askes for it can either you or Ste rep that person the message I sent you because I doubt I'll be too active during all this football and I didn't think of copying what I sent to send to others because I'm not that practical :$

I appreciated the spreading Lady B


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth- I got chosen for Sting Rays a team to represent the sunshine coast in Rugby Union .


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the rep Lady B must spread before i give it back  also thanks King Kurt for the link  and ye if anyone asks for it ill pass it on.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - im off goodbye all.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: Apple's technical support fucking sucks.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Truth:Not as bad as virgin media/ntl surely?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Role Model again*
> 
> 
> BUT I HAVE!
> ...


KEEP SPREADING!!!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello to one and/or all


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

billy-boy! said:


> Truth:Not as bad as virgin media/ntl surely?


Each time I call them they put me on hold for 20-30 minutes. :gun:


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

You have Virgin Media in Canada or have you moved over to England in the greatest surprise ever Guyan   

I'm guessing the first one  I never knew that they were over there though. They suck :$

Truth: Just popping back on briefly for half time.

EDIT: Hey Tony  Hope all is well <3


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

yo, mike, all is well...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I just had a fight with my girlfriend over the stupidest thing. She is so stubborn. It's like women have genetic coding that says "argue to the death even when he concedes defeat"

Damn that X chromosome.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fuck Chelsea.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Truth: I just had a fight with my girlfriend over the stupidest thing. She is so stubborn. It's like women have genetic coding that says _"argue to the death even when he concedes defeat"_
> 
> Damn that X chromosome.


All women are stubborn, _all men crumble with ease._


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It was ridiculous. Like, I am really upset that it was over something so fucking stupid. Like, we were talking about how some guys are jerks about sex, and she goes "statistics say that guys think about sex 90% of the time".

I'm sorry but I do not think about sex 90% of the time!

Then it got onto whether or not testosterone is the cause for sexual thoughts because she said that it was because guys have more testosterone that we think about sex that much. Then I pointed out that I think about it no more than she would.

And it all just went downhill from their.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> You have Virgin Media in Canada or have you moved over to England in the greatest surprise ever Guyan
> 
> I'm guessing the first one  I never knew that they were over there though. They suck :$
> 
> ...


I think he meant about apple, not virgin


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I just re-read and realised :$

I hate Chelsea  Stupid stream cut off before the goal and I just got it back now so I missed the only moment of interest in a Chelsea match.

3 points, I'm scared.

EDIT:
I thought you normally worked Saturdays Tony?

It's good that you aren't though


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm here


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

It's so skateboarding weather here.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: Close to 7000 rep points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Any closer?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm back and I just created an SVR 07 Sim League

EDIT- I'm close 10 1550 rep points :$


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth:

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Role Model again.

:$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - This thread has turned into the 'rep above' thread. My last 20 reps have come from this thread.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - This thread has turned into the 'rep above' thread. My last 20 reps have come from this thread.


lol


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: Shh!

~_~


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im Back


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I haven't had a banner made for me since December 2006. 

:sad:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I laughed my so hard when David closed the 'Current Rep Points' thread. I posted in there once and got repped 4 times lol.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I never knew that thread existed. :lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello yall.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - This thread has turned into the 'rep above' thread. My last 20 reps have come from this thread.


It's always been like this.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im off c ya all


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Im off c ya all


Bye

Truth- Tomorrow will be the start of my third year on the site.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I can't get too excited until another 45 minutes but if somehow West Ham pull through I'll be chanting 'Let's Go F**king Mental' for hours on end. Yesterday was probably one of the worst days of my life and now I'm starting to believe today could be a phenomenal one 

I have bets on:
Tevez to score and West Ham to win
West Ham to score in both halves

Both of those are still alive!

EDIT: I'm finding it so hard not to get excited right now, knowing that if results stay the same West Ham will be two points behind Sheffield United and playing them next. I can see myself getting so built up for this and then feeling so heartbroken at the end :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

:'(


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Back.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

It's ice-hockey leaguefinal on. Jokerit vs Kärpät.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Truth : Robert Green is amazing.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just saw that Hulkamania had Lord added to his username, is there anymore originality left on this forum


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Just saw that Hulkamania had Lord added to his username, is there anymore originality left on this forum



I think some people have had them changed back.

Why do you like the new Lord thing Im not getting used to it my self :$


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Just saw that Hulkamania had Lord added to his username, is there anymore originality left on this forum


Truth - Well, since you dropped the Lord part of your username I guess someone else had to take it.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Well, since you dropped the Lord part of your username I guess someone else had to take it.



Guess Who that Guy Was


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Guess Who that Guy Was


Truth - Beats me, I couldn't even take a guess. Not even if it was right in front of my face.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Beats me, I couldn't even take a guess. Not even if it was right in front of my face.



Truth-Im Mean He's Not in This Thread Now


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I actually thought Cali was joking when he said there's more Lords and Kings on the forum


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - The funniest thing would be "Lord POD" :lmao


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I actually thought Cali was joking when he said there's more Lords and Kings on the forum



Well Holt Ill always Think off you as a lord


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

OMG i have a new Quote in my sig!!11


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> OMG i have a new Quote in my sig!!11


Yea he probably won't be here long. He's spamming the hell out of a thread in WWE. I must use my mod powers to stop the madness, you don't like when I use my mod powers do you POD 

oh shit


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea he probably won't be here long. He's spamming the hell out of a thread in WWE. I must use my mod powers to stop the madness, you don't like when I use my mod powers do you POD
> 
> oh shit


Truth-Holt is Funny,Oh and can i use that Gif?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

He's spamming the shit out of the entire WWE section.

Truth - Lord Hulks gif is awesome.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

im gonna watch Royal rumble 2001!! cuz i have the DVD!












2001= best rumble ever!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> He's spamming the shit out of the entire WWE section.


Not anymore


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> He's spamming the shit out of the entire WWE section.
> 
> Truth - Lord Hulks gif is awesome.



Truth-Yea i Know ADR Made me it Im going to Rep everyone who posted on this Page


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth: Just saw that Hulkamania had Lord added to his username, is there anymore originality left on this forum


You should be asking me that. There were about 5 people with different variations of RKO Destiny before I joined.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

ohh yeah...RKO Destiny...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember a rant made on another RKO Destiny when I first joined and I came in and I was like 'WTF, what did I do?'. Funny stuff.

I think he got banned and rejoined as Daniel B.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I remember a rant made on another RKO Destiny when I first joined and I came in and I was like 'WTF, what did I do?'. Funny stuff.
> 
> I think he got banned and *rejoined as Daniel B*.


:banned:


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Holt That Gif Was Over The Limit


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I only had 5 hours of sleep, yet strangely enough, I'm not tired, at all.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Truth-Holt That Gif Was Over The Limit


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

^^^Gawd damn


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth im awake whats up?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth im awake whats up?


Homicide took Sabrina


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


>



Truth-Holt Your Awsome And Thank you for that


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Homicide took Sabrina


And once you go black, there's no turning back.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I only had 5 hours of sleep, yet strangely enough, I'm not tired, at all.


Truth - You will be. About 4 weeks ago I only got 4 hours of sleep one night. I was dead tired pretty much the whole day. I felt weak, and I could barely stay awake.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i lost the pool tourney


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Danger dog


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm somewhat looking forward to whenever Mark Henry comes back.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Here


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Here


how is ashley doing?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im Bored


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - Im Bored


Yeah, we all are


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-On Msn Add me [email protected]


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to reorganize my photobucket account.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - add me on msn everyone.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - Here and watching SmackDown.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-I will once i know you msn?Overrated?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Who's ass is that, LH?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Truth - Here and watching SmackDown.


Cool, I liked it.

Truth- Writing a promo for the BTB world cup!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Jon Bolen was just released by the WWE. He was really the only wrestler in IWC who looked like he might be built for the WWE style. I guess his lack of charisma and ability are what did him in.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Who's ass is that, LH?


IDK But its Nice Isent It ?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Truth-I will once i know you msn?Overrated?


lol soz, [email protected]


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- .................Watching Scrubs


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> lol soz, [email protected]


Truth Im Going To Add You


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> Who's ass is that, LH?


Its Catherine Zeta Jones in Entrapment is it not?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Its Catherine Zeta Jones in Entrapment is it not?


I don't have a clue :side:

Yo Jason


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - fucking useless ****s.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - I marked for Ashley because it made me think of Brye. 

The Teddy/Kristal relationship confuses my tiny little mind.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> *Truth - I marked for Ashley because it made me think of Brye. *
> 
> The Teddy/Kristal relationship confuses my tiny little mind.


Ha, Cool


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I kinda marked for Jillian's singing and dancing too. What is wrong with me today?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> I kinda marked for Jillian's singing and dancing too. What is wrong with me today?


I got no clue about that. I was bleeding out the ears


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I brought new glasses last week. I just got them yesterday. They are Nike glasses. They look like French glasses.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I think that's why I liked it. It was so crap that it was good, if that makes any sense.

Benoit shouldn't wear tights with pink on them. :no:

MVP has mad ninja skills.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> I think that's why I liked it. It was so crap that it was good, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Benoit shouldn't wear tights with pink on them. :no:
> 
> MVP has mad ninja skills.


I couldn't believe the ending of that match. Im a huge Benoit mark


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Sid was once billed as Lord Humongous.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Fucking Man United. Is it that hard to win at Fratton Park. I'll go berserk if Chelsea win the Premiership again


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sid's terrible.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Sid's terrible.


Bite your tongue....Sid is the 'master....the ruler...of the world' (self proclaimed).


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Him losing to Miz is a disgrace, but MVP's hiding was hilarious.

Truth - Two teenagers were stabbed in my hometown last night. One is dead, and the other is in intensive care. The first was only 14. It was only a street away from where my grandparents still live.

Damn, I'm from the English ghetto. East London (pretty much all of London, for that matter) is a shithole.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

English ghetto is awesome.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth - Two teenagers were stabbed in my hometown last night. One is dead, and the other is in intensive care. The first was only 14. It was only a street away from where my grandparents still live.


Let me guess. Peckham? I hear of stabbings all the time from there.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm from Liverpool, shit like that happens too much here


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Kane used to look exactly like Sid when he was the Unibomb and to a lesser extent as Dr. Issac Yankem.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Nah, it was in Leytonstone, which is where I grew up (for the most part). But I've lived all around East London, and it's all just as bad. Two other teens stabbings have taken place recently, one in Hackey and one in Plaistow.

Kids from my old school wear fucking stab vests to school now. It's ridiculous. Someone was burned to death on the street in front of my grandparents about a year ago too.

Queen Sharmell's facial expressions were comedy gold.

REGAL! Fuckin' mark out!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dr. Issac Yankem > Kane


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Fake Diesel > Kane


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Fake Diesel > Kane


Fake Kane > Kane


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Nah, it was in Leytonstone, which is where I grew up (for the most part). But I've lived all around East London, and it's all just as bad. Two other teens stabbings have taken place recently, one in Hackey and one in Plaistow.
> 
> Kids from my old school wear fucking stab vests to school now. It's ridiculous. Someone was burned to death on the street in front of my grandparents about a year ago too.


Geez. London sounds like a dangerous place. But it's the World's capital of Football so it's still got something going for it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fake Razor Ramon > Kane



Joy Ride is a good movie


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Geez. London sounds like a dangerous place. But it's the World's capital of Football so it's still got something going for it.


Damn right! 

I guess all big cities are dangerous, but London's just been getting worse and worse. I love my hometown, but my kids definately won't be growing up there. Gang crime is getting to be a bigger problem, as is random teen violence at school. Seriously, the army surplus store around here makes a mint selling kevlar to kids as young as ten, the same age of kids bringing kitchen knives to school and shit.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

London has nothing on Philly


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Ive only Just met This rebel But shes awsome (Rebel By Design)


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Brock Lesnar & Goldberg could of put on a great match at WM XX & the crowd would still boo them. 

Read some people reviews saying the match was bad. I didn't think it was THAT bad.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Brock Lesnar & Goldberg could of put on a great match at WM XX & the crowd would still boo them.
> 
> Read some people reviews saying the match was bad. I didn't think it was THAT bad.


I didn't like it, but the reviews made it sound worse than it really was


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

That match was f'in terrible.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

How wasn't that match horrible?????


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lord Hulkamania said:



> Truth-Ive only Just met This rebel But shes awsome (Rebel By Design)


HEY, don't be eye-balling one of my Tornahoes


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I didn't enjoy it, but I dont remember much of it now because I havent watched it since 2004


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im done fixing my photobucket account.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Take it to the WWF thread. People fighting over me = ratings. 

Is Paul London trying to grow a goatee? :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I mark out for myself.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Lesnar/Goldberg > Austin/Hart


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im done fixing my photobucket account.


What was wrong with it


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Goldberg vs. Lesnar wasn't good or decent by any means. But I don't see how it was horrible either.

A HUGE disappointment maybe, but not awful.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- New gif


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- New gif


Loved the match, last night.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Goldberg vs. Lesnar wasn't good or decent by any means. But I don't see how it was horrible either.
> 
> A HUGE disappointment maybe, but not awful.


It was awful IMO, I thought it was going to be decent but it was just horrible




Brye said:


> Truth- New gif


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> What was wrong with it


nothing, but it was all out of order. i took me on hour to organize it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Loved the match, last night.


Yeah, one of my favorites of 07


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> nothing, but it was all out of order. i took me on hour to organize it.


oh,

someone suggest a good match or show for me to download


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Lesnar/Goldberg > Austin/Hart


y


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - SmackDown still owns Raw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - SmackDown still owns Raw.


SD was awesome this week :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - SmackDown still owns Raw.


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

No


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> SD was awesome this week :agree:


More Kristal and less Ashley would've made the show perfect.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - 'Out Of The Shadows' by Maiden is an awesome song.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> More Kristal and less Ashley would've made the show perfect.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - 'Out Of The Shadows' by Maiden is an awesome song.


Your banner is ownage :agree:

George St Pierre > Rest Of UFC


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Your banner is ownage :agree:
> 
> George St Pierre > Rest Of UFC


Quoted for truthiness. 

Truth - I'm stuck in GOW2. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Quoted for truthiness.
> 
> Truth - I'm stuck in GOW2. :$


I should be getting it on Gamefly soon. I'll help ya out


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Last nights SmackDown! was awesome.

SD! > ECW > RAW



Killa CaLi said:


>


:faint:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Back from painting/gardening/scrubbing patio slabs. Not a good day, regardless of the badass tan I got


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>












You Cal, are on notice.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You Cal, are on notice.


:lmao I love Colbert :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Back from painting/gardening/scrubbing patio slabs. Not a good day, regardless of the badass tan I got


:no: Irish people shouldn't have tans.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Quoted for truthiness.
> 
> Truth - I'm stuck in GOW2. :$


n00b. I beat it in three days. And two days after that, I beat GOW1. 

I just never felt like playing GOW1... dunno why.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You Cal, are on notice.


Fuck Climate Science.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> n00b. I beat it in three days. And two days after that, I beat GOW1.
> 
> I just never felt like playing GOW1... dunno why.


peasent :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Inev, you up for Yahoo Pool now? I wouldn't mind finishing up with the tournament tonight.

Edit - 2,000 posts, lol just noticed


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> n00b. I beat it in three days. And two days after that, I beat GOW1.
> 
> I just never felt like playing GOW1... dunno why.


Hey. Knock, knock. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If anyone wants a free win face me in pool


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Edit - 2,000 posts, lol just noticed


Congrats Steve, you're officially not a n00b now. Not that you ever were :side:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I suck at Yahoo pool. Just not good at it. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I suck at Yahoo pool. Just not good at it. :$


Wanna face me? I suck too :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Real Pool>Yahoo Pool


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Real Pool>Yahoo Pool


Oh it's true, it's damn true :side:

Truth: Watching Soccer AM, that I recorded this morning.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Wanna face me? I suck too :$


In a game of who is more awful? Sure. :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Congrats Steve, you're officially not a n00b now. Not that you ever were


I can't believe it's taken me so long. I got to 1,000 posts in about 3 months. I guess I don't post in any of the 'Currently Listening/Watching/Playing' threads so that where a lot of other members get lots of posts.

Truth - I bet I'll beat anyone here in real pool. I simply kick ass. My Uncle's brother used to be a pro so it's in my blood (even though he's not a blood relative :$)

Meh, I still kick ass.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> In a game of who is more awful? Sure. :lmao


:lmao go to the room titled Front Rail  Im Brye999


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I can't believe it's taken me so long. I got to 1,000 posts in about 3 months. I guess I don't post in any of the 'Currently Listening/Watching/Playing' threads so that where a lot of other members get lots of posts.


That's me. :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I can't believe it's taken me so long. I got to 1,000 posts in about 3 months. *I guess I don't post in any of the 'Currently Listening/Watching/Playing' threads so that where a lot of other members get lots of posts*.


Cheap shot at me, I think so :$



EDIT- LOL, me and Diesel are post count whores :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Real Pool>Yahoo Pool


Pocket Pool > Yahoo Pool?

Oh wait that was in the Rant's Section :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> That's me. :$


Diesel-1,430 posts in the currently listening thread.

Still not as bad as skb.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I'm going in Byre but I have to wait 3 minutes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Downloading this weeks ECW so I can put the main event on my PSP. 


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I'm going in Byre but I have to wait 3 minutes.


k, whats your name thing?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Diesel-1,430 posts in the currently listening thread.
> 
> Still not as bad as skb.


YA SRSLY?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Diesel-1,430 posts in the currently listening thread.
> 
> Still not as bad as skb.


skb's my spam buddy. :$

Meh, I use the spam threads quite a bit, but I post a lot else where, as well. Video Games section, for example.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Cheap shot at me, I think so :$


I didn't even know you posted in those threads 

Truth - I find it funny how MUF has more posts in the Premier League thread than all my posts. I remember he was a major spammer on his old account 'Thomas G'.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I'm going to have to rep AngleIsWrestling for his Avatar :agree:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> k, whats your name thing?


On it now. Philadelphiajustin.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I didn't even know you posted in those threads
> 
> Truth - I find it funny how MUF has more posts in the Premier League thread than all my posts. I remember he was a major spammer on his old account 'Thomas G'.


I find it funny how Rio scored a last minute own goal.

:lmao

Yeah, MUF's a twat, but the Prem thread would be nothing without him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> On it now. Philadelphiajustin.


Added ya


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I'm going in Byre but I have to wait 3 minutes.


Truth - That post _really_ confused me until it clicked about the pool comments. :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I find it funny how Rio scored a last minute own goal.


I find it annoying. I'll be damned if Chelsea win the Premier League.



> Yeah, MUF's a twat, but the Prem thread would be nothing without him.


Sorry, I don't see your logic. Unless you mean he's fun to argue with.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Sorry, I don't see your logic. Unless you mean he's fun to argue with.


Yeah, that and he constantly bumps the thread, reminding me to post in it. Plus its gonna be fun to wind him up when the mighty Chelsea win the league.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I like the confrontations with MUF, his bias is so funny, yet annoying


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Damn it, a Gooner who is supporting United over Chelsea. I have no idea what to do in this situation.

Umm, "that a boy! Ya silly gooner."

:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Truth - That post _really_ confused me until it clicked about the pool comments. :lmao


:lmao :$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - 1000 posts! :hb


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

MrMonty said:


> Damn it, a Gooner who is supporting United over Chelsea. I have no idea what to do in this situation.
> 
> Umm, "that a boy! Ya silly gooner."
> 
> :side:


Im a gooner surporting man u to


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - 1000 posts! :hb


Congrats 

Truth: I can't bring myself to support Man Utd. I'm backing Chelsea for the league.



Diesel said:


>


We are talking soccerball


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Damn it, a Gooner who is supporting United over Chelsea. I have no idea what to do in this situation.
> 
> Umm, "that a boy! Ya silly gooner."


You clearly don't know how much I hate Chelsea then.



> Truth: I can't bring myself to support Man Utd. I'm backing Chelsea for the league.


You guys are too loyal to tradition.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: any movement = ratings


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm backing Chelsea to win the league, but that doesn't mean I want them to win. We (Newcastle) are completely out of the runnings, so I want Man UTD to win, simply because most of my friends are Chelsea fans so I wanna rub it in their faces.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I can't bring myself to support Man Utd. I'm backing Chelsea for the league.


Do I have to pick one? Is suicide an option?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Join this thread  
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/video-games/334051-pro-evolution-soccer-tournament.html


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I want Man United to win the league because I hate everything about Chelsea. I hate their rich Oil Tycoon chairman pumping Hundreds of Millions into the club knowing he has no chance of making a profit; just for bragging rights. I hate their arrogant, self righteous, biased, ass of a manager. I hate Didier Drogba, his diving, he's general dirtiness. I hate their footballing style; longball football, no wingers, no teamwork, just individual skill. I hate their bandwagon supporters who don't know anything about the game (Note, I'm referring to their fans in Australia).

The only thing I like about Chelsea is John Terry, he's a legend. Don't see many players more brave or committed than JT. I'm glad he got the England captaincy over Gerrard.

Truth - I'm going to sign off with this killer post. Bye everyone. Happy Easter, All the best.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Jeter up in the bottom of the ninth as the game winning run.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate coming in here when all the Europeans are talking about football.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

A-rod coming up in the bottom of the ninth with bases loaded, this is a huge at bat for him.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I hate coming in here when all the Europeans are talking about football.


:lmao thats why I just leave

Truth: About to get on Xbox 360 live, shit is addicting


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

But we know nothing about baseball! (I hope that's what you were talking about :side


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> But we know nothing about baseball!


All you need to know is that the Pittsburgh Pirates are the greatest team ever.


----------



## Diamond5 (Dec 31, 2006)

Where's the next 1?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> All you need to know is that the Pittsburgh Pirates are the greatest team ever.


2nd only too the red sox.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Legend of Bagger Vance = most boring movie ever


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Arod - Walkoff grand slam in the ninth.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I feel like ranting on myself


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Truth : I'm calling a Terra Serra upset.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Mets/Braves



Mr. Crowley said:


> Legend of Bagger Vance = most boring movie ever


I just watched it too.


I liked it:$



> Arod - Walkoff grand slam in the ninth.


srsly?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I suck more then Brye at Yahoo pool. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I just won 2 games of pool


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao thats why I just leave
> 
> Truth: About to get on Xbox 360 live, shit is addicting


Yo, you got it? What's your gamertag?

Gimme an add: Spartanlaxxx


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: That first game of ours Brye was awful. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: That first game of ours Brye was awful. :lmao


:lmao I know


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> I just won 2 games of pool


Dude, where'd you get your avatar?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Yo, you got it? What's your gamertag?
> 
> Gimme an add: Spartanlaxxx


3 X's = no rating.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Dude, where'd you get your avatar?


ADR made it from the Mania video


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* You're always right when you post this - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3905336-post4.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* You're always right when you post this - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3905336-post4.html


:hb


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 3 X's = no rating.


Spartanlax was taken, and that was the day I had met Sexxxy Eddy, therefore you get Spartanlaxxx.

Honestly, who the fuck else uses Spartanlax?!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> ADR made it from the Mania video


That's what I thought. Did he post a set or no?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb


Rep plz

*Truth:* I'm trying to find a bag of those Cheddar BBQ Doritos today. I've been wanting to try them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> That's what I thought. Did he post a set or no?


He posted some of them and PMed me that one


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> That's what I thought. Did he post a set or no?


Ask thats what i did and i got the cena one


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: My taxi is late. This bodes poorly for the pint awaiting me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Spartanlax was taken, and that was the day I had met Sexxxy Eddy, therefore you get Spartanlaxxx.
> 
> Honestly, who the fuck else uses Spartanlax?!


n00bs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You high again AMP?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> He posted some of them and PMed me that one


Posted where? WOW or VIP lounge?



Overrated™ said:


> Ask thats what i did and i got the cena one


Will do.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 3 X's = no rating.


AMPLine4LifexXx has a nice ring to it


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Posted where? WOW or *VIP lounge?*
> 
> 
> 
> Will do.


VIP


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> You high again AMP?


Not until next weekend. Got to stay clean to watch UFC 69 tonight


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not until next weekend. Got to stay clean to watch UFC 69 tonight


Unacceptable.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

'X-Rated RM' 4 THA WIN!!!!1


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, yeah, did you ever come on high last night AMP? I was at a buddy's house so I never got to see


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> 'X-Rated RM' 4 THA WIN!!!!1


I'd book that.. I guess.


----------



## .whitey (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/ratings-challenges/333916-ch-challenge-c-come.html

truth- you should vote in this challenge


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Oh, yeah, did you ever come on high last night AMP? I was at a buddy's house so I never got to see


high? Nah. Tipsy? Yah.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* It was 78 degrees out like a week ago and now it's been snowing and tommorrow's high temp. is 34. I hate shitty weather.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


>


Why does it look like Shawn is on wires?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching the True Hollywood Story of Spring Break Gone Bad.


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why does it look like Shawn is on wires?


Superman doesnt need wires


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for using that sig I made it really means a lot to me man.

*Truth:* The Pens need to win their last game and Ottawa needs to lose for the Pens to get home ice against Ottawa in the playoffs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: 

Current Mood:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Truth:
> 
> Current Mood:


Why?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> Truth:
> 
> Current Mood:


My mood is more :cussin: :evil: :frustrate   :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Thanks for using that sig I made it really means a lot to me man.


:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cali your sig is over the limits, please fix it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brye said:


> Why?


Long story.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb












If you want a kick ass avatar I can edit this one too

*Truth:* I'm about to head out for a while. Later everyone.

EDIT: I thought that sig was too wide.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Long story.


Oh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Long story.


Translation: I got dumped by my girlfriend after we got in a heated argument.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Question: Does anybody know what time WWE wrestlers are required to be at the arena for a house show? I know for TV days it's 1pm, but I'm assuming house shows aren't quite as strict.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Translation: I got dumped by my girlfriend after we got in a heated argument.


Or Rejected from Ashley Massaro's Myspace page (your talking about Brye right?)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Or Rejected from Ashley Massaro's Myspace page (your talking about Brye right?)


She accepted me :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Or Rejected from Ashley Massaro's Myspace page (your talking about Brye right?)


No, I was talking about Placebo.




> She accepted me :$


How much money did your parents have to spend on Kleenex afterwards?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> She accepted me :$


Rock On! I see that it wasn't even about you in the first place so I'm not going to say anything else about it, I just saw your "Why" post and I made an assumption.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> How much money did your parents have to spend on Kleenex afterwards?


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> No, I was talking about Placebo.
> 
> 
> 
> How much money did your parents have to spend on Kleenex afterwards?


...................


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Wrestling Gawd posted some new Jessica Alba pics in Celebs. All I have tosay is Holy fucking shit:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I replied to the thread!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I replied to the thread!


I expected that response from Pyro since he has said it plenty of times in the past


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hate to agree with him, but yeah she's hot, just not cream your pants hot like people make out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hotter than Maria.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

> 04-07-2007 03:32 Red Rep	BrahmaBull9813 You are a cat bastard.


:/


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> :/


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Hotter than Maria.


You just like to say stuff to get under people's skin don't ya


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Hotter than Maria.


:ns


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



> You just like to say stuff to get under people's skin don't ya


No, I believe it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

*Living is overrated:*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> *Living is overrated:*


 
:shocked: damn


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rajah said:


> GFX Mods - do banner requests or get replaced. Simple. Why are you Mods if you don't do requests?


Gotta be the smartest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Gotta be the smartest thing I've heard all day.


Oh shit, kinda harsh though. I mean, the WWE mods job isn't to post in the WWE section, is it? GFX mods are there to keep the section organized, improve it (i.e. WFGF or whatever its called), etc.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who knows.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ummm... Banner requests have been almost abandoned since that WFGF thing and I think it is a good idea.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/334092-whats-point-closing-rants.html

AL CAPOWNED~~!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I hope they try mine.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Whoa, I was banned for a minute. 

WTF, where did my custom user title go?!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Warning Bot said:


> Dear Inev21,
> 
> You have been warned for one of your posts, which violated Wrestling Forum : WWE, TNA, E-Fed, Wrestling Videos, Women of Wrestling Forums Rules. The reason you have been warned is because:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

your usertitle was "temporarily banned"

Just when I go to reply ON TOPIC (unheard of from me really) Rajah locks the damn thing.

You can tell the easter bunny didn't visit that grumpy old **** this morning.

oooooo censorship


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

lol. Warning bot kicks some serious ass.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish we could say ****, such a strong and nasty word.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

You're online. Nice. Let's play.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

My latest banner, didn't turn out as good as I would had liked, might just use an old MVP or Nitro banner


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> My latest banner, didn't turn out as good as I would had liked, might just use an old MVP or Nitro banner


Use the one with charisma.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Use the one with charisma.


 

I'm not sure i have a charisma one


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I heard that one time someone cut Johnny Nitro, and he bled charisma.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I'm not sure i have a charisma one


I meant use MVP.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Here comes Da Money!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

bbs


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I heard that one time someone cut Johnny Nitro, and he bled charisma.


If thats the case Nitro and Haas should get in a 200 Lightubes match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> If thats the case Nitro and Haas should get in a 200 Lightubes match.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Kratos = big ratings.

Speaking of which, playing GOW2 currently.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Kratos = big ratings.
> 
> Speaking of which, playing GOW2 currently.


i would be too if Gamefly came today


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> If thats the case Nitro and Haas should get in a 200 Lightubes match.


Then all the CZW guys could hit the ring afterwards in hopes of getting some charisma.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Changed the sig

Truth: i hope that Nitro vs Foley rumor still has the green light


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Then all the CZW guys could hit the ring afterwards in hopes of getting some charisma.


Chris Hero & Claudio Castignoli > the other 25 guys in CZW... COMBINED!

And I'm 100% serious.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Chris Hero & Claudio Castignoli > the other 25 guys in CZW... COMBINED!
> 
> And I'm 100% serious.


I can't disagree. Those are the only two CZW guys I like in my admittedly limited CZW exposure.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Chris Hero & Claudio Castignoli > the other 25 guys in CZW... COMBINED!
> 
> And I'm 100% serious.


Except Necro Butcher. And Eddie Kingston. Butcher is honestly the Foley of the indys, really a good hardcore worker instead of just "please kill me with random spots" worker like most of the deathmatch wrestlers. He's fucking smart, too. Butcher doesn't need weapons or anything to have a good match, and he proves it with his matches against Kingston, Hero, etc. However, he DOES need to brawl.

Oh, and Kingston is just fucking God. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nitro > Triple H


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Except Necro Butcher. And Eddie Kingston. Butcher is honestly the Foley of the indys, really a good hardcore worker instead of just "please kill me with random spots" worker like most of the deathmatch wrestlers. He's fucking smart, too. Butcher doesn't need weapons or anything to have a good match, and he proves it with his matches against Kingston, Hero, etc. However, he DOES need to brawl.
> 
> Oh, and Kingston is just fucking God. 'Nuff said.


I've only seen Kingston wrestle once so I can't really comment on his wrestling abilities but he is great on the mic and selling (cause he was hurt in the match I saw) and Necro I will give him his due, he is a extremely good worker for a deathmatch guy but I was under the impression he's not even in CZW anymore but I could be wrong as I don't care enough about anyone in CZW to follow the product.

Oh yeah and Referee Bryce Remsburg > 80% of the CZW roster.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- I can never afford to spend money on all these indy promotions other then the odd ROH DVD. I'd rather get old WWF/WCW shows.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

...God damn CZW bashing.....


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

mikeie said:


> ...God damn CZW bashing.....


...God damn pointless hardcore matches....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- I can never afford to spend money on all these indy promotions other then the odd ROH DVD. I'd rather get old WWF/WCW shows.


You need to tell me where to get IYH: Canadian Stampede

..just for future refence.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> You need to tell me where to get IYH: Canadian Stampede
> 
> ..just for future refence.


http://www.angelfire.com/indie/wrestlevault/


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Truth- I can never afford to spend money on all these indy promotions other then the odd ROH DVD. I'd rather get old WWF/WCW shows.


I'm the same, I just can't be fucked to buy ROH shows when I could buy some old WWF shows instead. :$


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> ...God damn pointless hardcore matches....


I hate when people say CZW is filled with random hardcore matches.

They have one, maybe two, three hardcore matches tops on the cards these days. The only super-hardcore shows they have are TOD, even COD had only two or three hardcore matches. 

CZW is filled with great young high flyers. Ruckus, Cloudy, Cheech, Team AnDrew, Danny Havoc are all great home-grown high flyers that can hang with the top guys of the Indys. Throw in wrestlers like Justice Pain, Eddie Kingston, and Drake Younger that can wrestle either hardcore brawls, or wrestling matches, CZW is getting back on top. With BJ and Sonjay back, they are going to rise over the next few months.

Or if they were just a one time thing, plus Hero most likely leaving, and Messiah possibly quitting, then maybe CZW is going to die.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/misc.php?do=linkbacks#refbacks

WTF?



I wish my Eddie Kingston compilation would arrive


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Three hardcore matches is three too many.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.angelfire.com/indie/wrestlevault/


I think you gave me that link before :S

I'm too backed up on shit right now to be buying more so but there was a good 4 or 5 things on there I might just have to get later. Thanks again WCW.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Three hardcore matches is three too many.


But they're great hardcore matches between Drake Younger, Necro Butcher, Vortekz, or Danny Havoc.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/misc.php?do=linkbacks#refbacks
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...


What in the hell?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

mikeie said:


> But they're great hardcore matches between Drake Younger, Necro Butcher, Vortekz, or Danny Havoc.


There's only one person who can (maybe not anymore but used to be able to) put on great hardcore matches and he doesn't wrestle for CZW.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'm the same, I just can't be fucked to buy ROH shows when I could buy some old WWF shows instead. :$


Yeah but you can't download ROH shows here, you can download old WWF/WCW shows though.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> There's only one person who can (maybe not anymore but used to be able to) put on great hardcore matches and he doesn't wrestle for CZW.


Who's that?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Who's that?


Mick Foley.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but you can't download ROH shows here, you can download old WWF/WCW shows though.


Fuck watching stuff in average/shitty quality on a computer scren when you can watch it in DVD quality on a nice big TV.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cloudy and Great should never be used in a sentance again, the guy has one super unrealistic move and is advertised as "The One Hit Wonder", that doesn't make him a great wrestler. Take away the Canadian Destroyer from Petey Williams and he is still an at best average wrestler but at least he has average skills to back himself up on.

I'm not bashing CZW, I just find it extremely spotty (either via Hardcore spots or High Flyers) and its not for me.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Mick Foley.


Necro Butcher > Drake Younger > Sabu > Mick Foley


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Necro Butcher > Drake Younger > *Sabu *> Mick Foley


Because of the middle rope?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Necro Butcher > Drake Younger > Sabu > Mick Foley


lmao

Cactus Jack/Triple H > The first two's careers.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

^Have you seen the COD Younger/Necro match? Or anyother hardcore match with them in it?



Brye said:


> Because of the middle rope?


And the top one.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Fuck watching stuff in average/shitty quality on a computer scren when you can watch it in DVD quality on a nice big TV.


Meh, I'd rather download everything despite the quality then pay for anything anyway. Only wrestling DVDs I ever buy are Documentaries that WWE puts out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

mikeie said:


> And the top one.


Even the botched ones?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Watching wrestling on my 51 inch HDTV is worth 15-20 bucks so I don't have to watch it on my computer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, I'd rather download everything despite the quality then pay for anything anyway. Only wrestling DVDs I ever buy are Documentaries that WWE puts out.


I'm buying far to many wrestling dvds at the moment, I'm becoming addicted. 



mikeie said:


> Necro Butcher > Drake Younger > Sabu > Mick Foley


LOLLERFUCKINGSKATES


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> Even the botched ones?


Especially when he got hurt.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

mikeie said:


> ^Have you seen the COD Younger/Necro match? Or anyother hardcore match with them in it?


I seriously doubt it's better then Foley's best.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I seriously doubt it's better then Foley's best.


What matches would you consider his best?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Necro Butcher > Drake Younger > Sabu > Mick Foley


lawlcoholic:lmao:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Foley > Indy jobbers.

sorry.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Foley > Indy jobbers.
> 
> sorry.


:agree: I like indy though


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Necro Butcher vs Toby Klein from the 2004 King of the Death match is a ****1/2 star match sickness it's the best Necro match I've ever seen.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

mikeie said:


> What matches would you consider his best?


His two against Triple H, his one against HBK, his one against Sting, his death match against Vader, and the ones he had against the Nasty Boys.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Necro Butcher vs Toby Klein from the 2004 King of the Death match is a ****1/2 star match sickness it's the best Necro match I've ever seen.


Is that with the VCR's? I think i have that match as an extra on one of my IWA tapes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cactus Jack vs. HHH from RR '00 may be Foley's best match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> :agree: I like indy though


You like Ashley, thus your opinion is utterly pointless. 

Send him my love though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Cactus Jack vs. HHH from RR '00 may be Foley's best match.


I'd go with Mankind vs HBK @ Mind Games but that as a close 2nd.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You like Ashley, thus your opinion is utterly pointless.
> 
> Send him my love though.


I literall had a feeling you were going to say that :lmao

I will


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Send him my love though.


"What is Love?"


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello to one and all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> I literall had a feeling you were going to say that :lmao
> 
> I will


Thanks.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Is that with the VCR's? I think i have that match as an extra on one of my IWA tapes.


I think so yea haven't seen it in a while but it's the match where Necro Butcher gets Powerbombed off a bleacher

Truth - If you want some other sick Necro matches watch Ki/Necro I and II, Ki/Samoa Joe I and II and Eddie Kingston/Necro from the 2005 Strong Style Tourny all greatness.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Thanks.


No problem. 

I think Im becoming psychic


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Truth - I've never seen a Necro Butcher match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dude Love/Austin from Over the Edge was an underrated gem and served as the blueprint for all the main event matches in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WWE re-released Foley's DVD it looks like. Did they add anything special to it, or what?


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I would hardly call Younger or Necro Indy jobbers.

Younger currently holds 3 hardcore titles, the F.U.C.K. title which is probably the most hardcore Japan promotion since FMW and BJPW. He is also CZW UltraViolent champ which he has had great hardcore matches against Necro, Vortekz, Gage, and Havoc. As well as the IWA hardcore title which he will be defending against Ian Rotten in a barbedwire cage.

Necro is the face of Indy hardcore wrestling. He has had great, sickening matches at countless TOD's and KOTDM's, as well as hardcore matches here and here in Japan as well as CZW and other random Indy promotions. I remember the 2/3 lighttube log cabin match against Corp Robinson where he had his elbow just destroyed, hanging on by a thread of skin.



Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Necro Butcher vs Toby Klein from the 2004 King of the Death match is a ****1/2 star match sickness it's the best Necro match I've ever seen.


His match against Webb at KOTDM 03 was an instant classic at ***3/4 or **** as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I think so yea haven't seen it in a while but it's the match where Necro Butcher gets Powerbombed off a bleacher
> 
> Truth - If you want some other sick Necro matches watch Ki/Necro I and II, Ki/Samoa Joe I and II and Eddie Kingston/Necro from the 2005 Strong Style Tourny all greatness.


I've got Necro/Ki and Joe 1st matches each and I know where I could download Joe/Necro II match but not the Ki Tap Out/KO match which I remember you saying it was better than there first match.

Hey MITB, whats shakin?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> WWE re-released Foley's DVD it looks like. Did they add anything special to it, or what?


Added about 5 extra matches I think


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CZW wouldn't be in business if it weren't for Paul Heyman and Mick Foley.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Dude Love/Austin from Over the Edge was an underrated gem and served as the blueprint for all the main event matches in the Attitude Era.


It better be on the Austin DVD. I've never seen it.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

> Hey MITB, whats shakin?


I'm all jiggy, thanks bud.  How's you?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I've got Necro/Ki and Joe 1st matches each and I know where I could download Joe/Necro II match but not the Ki Tap Out/KO match which I remember you saying it was better than there first match.


His second match with Low Ki was greatness they went for like 25 to 30 minutes just beating the hell out of each other without using weapons.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Dude Love/Austin from Over the Edge was an underrated gem and served as the blueprint for all the main event matches in the Attitude Era.


I didn't really like it that much, only bothered watching it the once.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It better be on the Austin DVD. I've never seen it.


It's on the Foley DVD.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB said:


> I'm all jiggy, thanks bud.  How's you?


I'm cravin some KFC BBQ Wings but other than that I can't complain.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm cravin some KFC BBQ Wings but other than that I can't complain.


Do KFC do those honey BBQ boneless bites in your neck of the woods. Man, those things are snackilicious. :yum:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's on the Foley DVD.


Upload plz.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> CZW wouldn't be in business if it weren't for Paul Heyman and Mick Foley.


CZW formed in early 99 while ECW was still somwhat hot. They were doing fine, and were a lot more hardcore then them at the time, as well as high flyers like Ric Blade and young Ruckus and Sonjay Dutt. They were the hardcore promotion in 2000, while ECW was still alive, and took over hardcore, even getting on tv a few months before ECW died.

It has been said (by some, not me) that CZW contributed to the death of ECW. WCW and WWF were the really big ones that took their guys, but CZW took the hardcore away from them, which is what they were originally known for.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB said:


> Do KFC do those honey BBQ boneless bites in your neck of the woods. Man, those things are snackilicious. :yum:


Yes... Yes they do. :agree:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

MY net died last night, but its on again now....ironic how it is still happening at Easter


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sargey said:


> MY net died last night, but its on again now....ironic how it is still happening at Easter


In the spirit of Easter, your Internet died for out sins, go figure :$ 

How are ya doin Sargey?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Good job I had McD's a few hours ago, supresses the urge to get some grub. :$ 

Truth - I have only ever enjoyed *one* good hardcore match. Edge/Foley


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ROH, IWA > CZW


soz


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

mikeie said:


> CZW formed in early 99 while ECW was still somwhat hot. They were doing fine, and were a lot more hardcore then them at the time, as well as high flyers like Ric Blade and young Ruckus and Sonjay Dutt. They were the hardcore promotion in 2000, while ECW was still alive, and took over hardcore, even getting on tv a few months before ECW died.
> 
> It has been said (by some, not me) that CZW contributed to the death of ECW. WCW and WWF were the really big ones that took their guys, but CZW took the hardcore away from them, which is what they were originally known for.


That's true (besides the part about CZW ever being better then ECW), but they still would have never even been thought of if Heyman didn't create a successful promotion based around hardcore wrestling and if Foley didn't go to the WWE and introduce it to the mainstream.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> ROH, IWA > CZW
> 
> 
> soz


PWG > CZW as well


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> PWG > CZW as well


and FIP :hb

MITB since I know you like Old School, Foley/Funk in 89' was an awesome old school hardcore match.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> That's true (besides the part about CZW ever being better then ECW), but they still would have never even been thought of if Heyman didn't create a successful promotion based around hardcore wrestling and if Foley didn't go to the WWE and introduce it to the mainstream.


The main reason there is so many Indy promotions these days is because of the sucess ECW had as an Indy. They are what every Indy promotion wants to do. Start up, get a cult following, get ppvs, get on cable.

CZW isn't the only one that surfaced around then, XPW, IWA-MS (a few years earlier), ROH, PWG, *TNA* all started around the time ECW was alive/died; trying to catch the wind of a sucessful Indy promotion.

p.s.
CZW 03-05 > every Indy except for ROH


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WWF > All.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

XPW > CZW



AL CAPOWNED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> and FIP :hb


FIP is starting to slowly get good again I stopped watching when Punk left but the Strong/Evans match up from last year got me back into.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

mikeie said:


> The main reason there is so many Indy promotions these days is because of the sucess ECW had as an Indy. They are what every Indy promotion wants to do. Start up, get a cult following, get ppvs, get on cable.


If that were completely true ROH would have been on Cable 2 years ago.

I have a few FIP shows they are alright but i'm not thinking I'm going to start follwing them as well along with NOAH, NJPW, ROH, WWE, PWG, IWA: MS.... you get the idea.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> XPW > CZW
> 
> 
> 
> AL CAPOWNED!!!!!!!!!!


Is that why CZW has just recently celebrated their 8th anniversary and XPW folded 4 years ago?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Is that why CZW has just recently celebrated their 8th anniversary and XPW folded 4 years ago?


XPW's coming back:hb


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Has anyone got any Mike Awesome/Masato Tanaka matches? I really need to check up on the old ECW,as I didn't watch it. I've seen a bit but not enough. :$ 

McQueen - what event was the Foley/Funk match?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Backyard Wrestling > CZW

AL CATRUTH


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There will always be Indys around. I think all the new Indys came 

A. Because of the success of the attitude era. This covers the ones that came in the late 90s like CZW or IWA.

and 

B. Because WCW and ECW folded. These are the ones that started in 02 like ROH and TNA.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> XPW's coming back:hb


For one night.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Role Model said:


> AL CATRUTH



I know him!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back whats up?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAaK6W2NkOw > CZW


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAaK6W2NkOw > CZW


No lieing in the truth thread.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MITB said:


> I know him!!


Ugly guy, looks like Ashley.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

mikeie said:


> For one night.





OwenED!


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Ugly guy, looks like Ashley.


Truth!! Same damn chicken legs!


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEE5-crivEc :cussin:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

CZW's gonna be dead by the end of the year. And if they aren't, God bless'em.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Has New Jack made an appearance in CZW?


If he hasn't, then XPW truly is better than CZW.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> CZW's gonna be dead by the end of the year. And if they aren't, God bless'em.


Is it just me or have you jumped from reason 13 to reason 27 about Joe!?


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Has New Jack made an appearance in CZW?
> 
> 
> If he hasn't, then XPW truly is better than CZW.


Ya, he has.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Ya, he has.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

MITB said:


> Is it just me or have you jumped from reason 13 to reason 27 about Joe!?


I'm doing random reasons, not in any order. Tomorrow may be 66 or 8, who knows? Depends on what I see in my next Samoa Joe match 

There's one dream match I wanna see that sadly will never happen..

*Grudge Match Of The Century*
_Owen Hart vs. Gravity_


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>












RIP Cash


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That's sick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:no:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAaK6W2NkOw > CZW


Seriously this clip > everything. That was so funny :lmao

MITB the Flair/Funk match i'm talking about is the "I Quit match" from Clash of the Champions IX


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - If Angle becomes NWA champion before Joe I'll be pissed.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

What's the difference between Owen Hart and Chris Cash?










































Owen was a wrestler.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm doing random reasons, not in any order. Tomorrow may be 66 or 8, who knows? Depends on what I see in my next Samoa Joe match
> 
> There's one dream match I wanna see that sadly will never happen..
> 
> ...



I have love for Joe but as a champ and for entertainment value alone - Christian>Joe.

*Harsh.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - If Angle is alive in 5 years and I do mean no respect in this, I will be Amazed.

Truth - Kurt Angle fears retirement


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Angle will end up in a wheelchair or die in the next 2 years, sadly.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth - If Angle is alive in 5 years and I do mean no respect in this, I will be Amazed.
> 
> Truth - Kurt Angle fears retirement


true. Angle needs to take a year off to relax, then come back and wrestle more.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> What's the difference between Owen Hart and Chris Cash?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris was a more entertaining high flyer.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Maybe Chuck Liddell will knock some sense into Angle.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Chris was a more entertaining high flyer.


So's Jeff Hardy, but that doesn't make him talented.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> true. Angle needs to take a year off to relax, then come back and wrestle more.


No angle needs to retire and think about his family, the guy is so driven to succeed he's literally killing himself and he has a daughter only 3 or 4 years old, it would be a serious shame for her sake if Angle were to die of some sort of injury or complication from his lifestyle in the next few years.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

You guys (cal) took my random comment and ran with it eh?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Maybe Chuck Liddell will knock some sense into Angle.


Never gonna happen.

There's more chance of me taking down Liddell, Couture and Cro Cop in the first UFC handicap fight than Angle fighting Liddell.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> So's Jeff Hardy, but that doesn't make him talented.


But Cash is dead, so that means he does, since people always over rate wrestlers after they die.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Maybe Chuck Liddell will knock some sense into Angle.


No get Cro Cop to do it, fucking ratings.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Before Angle retires he has to face and put over Bryan Danielson than I'll be happy


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> So's Jeff Hardy, but that doesn't make him talented.


I love Jeff for being a moron.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You guys (cal) took my random comment and ran with it eh?


I'll be checking out your 69 recap, since I doubt I'm watching it live tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I find it hard to believe any Indy wrestlers are more entertaining than Owen was, and I prefer Indies.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I'll be checking out your 69 recap, since I doubt I'm watching it live tonight.


oh my friend, I'm not doing a recap tonight. I'm doing LIVE FUCKING COVERAGE!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I won't even bother watching 69, card doesn't grab me at all.....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Crackdown is a fuckin awesome game.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No angle needs to retire and think about his family, the guy is so driven to succeed he's literally killing himself and he has a daughter only 3 or 4 years old, it would be a serious shame for her sake if Angle were to die of some sort of injury or complication from his lifestyle in the next few years.


yeah, the guy has plenty of money, and needs to settle down a bit. this is what he should do, take time off, spend time with his family and heal. and if he feels better he can come back, if not then he should be with his family. or he can run a wrestling school and be with him family still.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I find it hard to believe any Indy wrestlers are more entertaining than Owen was, and I prefer Indies.


I strongly dislike mainstream wrestling, and I find many Indy wrestlers more entertaining then all past and present WWE wrestlers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> oh my friend, I'm not doing a recap tonight. I'm doing LIVE FUCKING COVERAGE!


Where and what time AMP, should I go get my KFC now?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> You guys (cal) took my random comment and ran with it eh?


Yeah, you need to be intoxicated more often.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I find it hard to believe any Indy wrestlers are more entertaining than Owen was, and I prefer Indies.


Tornado or Colt


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> No get Cro Cop to do it, fucking ratings.


A good ol' Mirko left kick ought to give Angle's noggin' a good shaking.



AMPLine4Life said:


> oh my friend, I'm not doing a recap tonight. I'm doing LIVE FUCKING COVERAGE!


Even better.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Tornado or Colt


Pssh Cide stop trying to prove me wrong, you might actually have something there :$

Anyways I'm just saying Owen was a one in a million talent.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I won't even bother watching 69, card doesn't grab me at all.....


True dat!!!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - First UFC PPV in a while I wont be ordering  I'll download afterwards though


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I hate WEL more and more each day. Around this time last year, he was kinda funny, nice, etc, talked to him on MSN and stuff...but now, he's a complete dickhead that follows any trend he can find on here.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Where and what time AMP, should I go get my KFC now?


Gerweck.net starting at 10 

I plan on updating the page after every round so you get the coverage quick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - First UFC PPV in a while I wont be ordering  I'll be reading AMP's coverage though


Fixed


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Kos/Diego will probably be interesting, since it will most likely determine who's in line next for GSP, considering he wins against Serra that is.

I'll probably give GSP/Serra a download, since it's GSP's first title defense, plus seeing him woop Serra's ass will be fun to watch over and over again.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just watched No Way out 2002...it was soooo.. boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Update the page every 8 seconds. I demand super-duper fast coverage!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I might not read it because I don't want to be spoiled with the winners :$

Truth - Is UFC 70 or 71 going to be on Spike TV?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the Red Sox game.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Kos/Diego will probably be interesting, since it will most likely determine who's in line next for GSP, considering he wins against Serra that is.
> 
> I'll probably give GSP/Serra a download, since it's GSP's first title defense, plus seeing him woop Serra's ass will be fun to watch over and over again.


I gave Serra no shot in my preview. GSP better not let me down.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I might not read it because I don't want to be spoiled with the winners :$
> 
> Truth - Is UFC 70 or 71 going to be on Spike TV?


70. 71 is....LIDDELL VS. JACKSON!!!!!!!! no way that's free.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I gave Serra no shot in my preview. GSP better not let me down.


You just wait for the UFC Russo Swerve tonight when Serra wins after a finger poke of doom.

Truth - Can you spot whats wrong with this thread title and everything thats right about the threadstarters handle?
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334137-best-mic-wrestler-wwe-currently.html#post3906576


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> You just wait for the UFC Russo Swerve tonight when Serra wins after a finger poke of doom.


That would piss me off but be so damn funny. Maybe I'll work another Russo comment into my coverage like I did with UFN.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bored


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 70. 71 is....LIDDELL VS. JACKSON!!!!!!!! no way that's free.


Oh okay I'm buying 71 for sure I have too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Hungry and this time i'm actually gonna go get some damn food, be back in a bit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't even watch UFC and I have interest in seeing Liddel vs. Jackson


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I don't even watch UFC and I have interest in seeing Liddel vs. Jackson


If UFC builds it up properly (and they will) then Liddell/Jackson could do over a million buys.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

WEL should stick to following other people's opinions, because when he tries to have his own, he gets e-raped.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Spartanlax said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> WEL should stick to following other people's opinions, because when he tries to have his own, he gets e-raped.


Yeah. Like a lamb to the slaughter he was.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

lol


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Heya Cowie, haven't seen you in a while.

Okay, so can anyone explain to me which UFC PPV we're on now? I haven't followed it for a few months other than the news of them buying Pride, and I was just starting to get into it


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

You killed that thread Lax


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Heya Cowie, haven't seen you in a while.
> 
> Okay, so can anyone explain to me which UFC PPV we're on now? I haven't followed it for a few months other than the news of them buying Pride, and I was just starting to get into it


I think they said that it's 69.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Heya Cowie, haven't seen you in a while.
> 
> Okay, so can anyone explain to me which UFC PPV we're on now? I haven't followed it for a few months other than the news of them buying Pride, and I was just starting to get into it


UFC 69: Shootout is tonight. Just keep up with my sig and you'll be fine


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/entertainment/333948-halloween-remake.html

OMG!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Booking King is the man.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Liddell/Jackson won't beat Liddell/Ortiz 2 in buys.

I love Rampage, but I don't think his name is as big of a name as Ortiz is to MMA fans.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Cowie said:


> You killed that thread Lax


And Bryan Danielson killed Sonjay Dutt, so all is well 

And thanks AMP/Derek.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* I fucked my partner over. Mine was actually a reason, unlike BK's but i still feel like shit. Loosing motivation for a project sucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kevin Millwood is dead to me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Liddell/Jackson won't beat Liddell/Ortiz 2 in buys.
> 
> I love Rampage, but I don't think his name is as big of a name as Ortiz is to MMA fans.


He's not but never doubt the hype by UFC. Did you see Countdown to UFC 69 on SpikeTV? They actually made it look like Matt Serra has a chance tonight. Liddell/Jackson is going to do huge numbers though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Haven't talked to you for a while lax.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Haven't talked to you for a while lax.


My MSN refuses to work and I'm rarely on AIM 

<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's not but never doubt the hype by UFC. Did you see Countdown to UFC 69 on SpikeTV? They actually made it look like Matt Serra has a chance tonight. Liddell/Jackson is going to do huge numbers though.


Oh yeah, Liddell/Jackson will do big numbers, but I don't think they'll break Liddell/Ortiz 2, which has the most buys ever for a UFC event, and I'm pretty sure MMA in whole. If it doesn't do more than 850,000, I'll be surprised though.

Oh, and in a weird turn of events, I won't be needing your coverage, since I'm catching the fights live now. My friend just gave me a rang, and I'm heading over there in an hour.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> My MSN refuses to work and I'm rarely on AIM
> 
> <3<3<3<3<3<3<3


Yay, Chris signed on just for me. :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> My MSN refuses to work and I'm rarely on AIM
> 
> <3<3<3<3<3<3<3


I uninstalled AIM a lng way back because I dispise it, and rarely on msn either.

<3 :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Oh yeah, Liddell/Jackson will do big numbers, but I don't think they'll break Liddell/Ortiz 2, which has the most buys ever for a UFC event, and I'm pretty sure MMA in whole. If it doesn't do more than 850,000, I'll be surprised though.
> 
> Oh, and in a weird turn of events, I won't be needing your coverage, since I'm catching the fights live now. My friend just gave me a rang, and I'm heading over there in an hour.


you better read the recap because only I throw in wrestling jokes in MMA recaps. Plus I'm going to rip Serra during the entire fight.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> My MSN refuses to work and I'm rarely on AIM
> 
> <3<3<3<3<3<3<3


Good, your indy wrestling propaganda should stay off MSN


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Good, your indy wrestling propaganda should stay off MSN


Says the man who loves Human Tornado, and has a gif of indy MVP (Antonio Banks) in his sig. You lose, Captain Crunch.

AMP, Szumi told me you found a partner for the thread, who'd ya get?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Says the man who loves Human Tornado, and has a gif of indy MVP (Antonio Banks) in his sig. You lose, Captain Crunch.
> 
> AMP, Szumi told me you found a partner for the thread, who'd ya get?


Dubya See Dubya


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Spartanlax said:


> My MSN refuses to work and I'm rarely on AIM
> 
> <3<3<3<3<3<3<3


http://wwwl.meebo.com/index-en.html


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: bout to listen to music


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Says the man who loves Human Tornado, and has a gif of indy MVP (Antonio Banks) in his sig. You lose, Captain Crunch.
> 
> AMP, Szumi told me you found a partner for the thread, who'd ya get?


Yea well..............I'm a mod and your not , I win so there  










:lmao


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Truth: New south park easter special episode is finally posted in file exchange section.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Use Meebo, and give me your msn.

I may come on.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

:lmao


AMPLine4Life said:


> Dubya See Dubya


Oh dear, the thread is going to be priceless, spam wise. I remember back when you were close to posting a TNA PPV, you and Spart got involved in bitch fests and random speechs about WWE. Your thread got 3 pages a day around PPV time.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dubya See Dubya


WCW? Since when does he do BTB? Then again, he randomly became a GFX guy like three months ago, so whatever, lol. 

And thanks Cowie, I'll do that now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, I'll still check out your recap AMP, nonetheless.

I'm about to watch some GSP fights to get me more hyped for the event. Seeing him beat the fuck out of Matt Hughes ought to do it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> :lmao
> 
> Oh dear, the thread is going to be priceless, spam wise. I remember back when you were close to posting a TNA PPV, you and Spart got involved in bitch fests and random speechs about WWE. Your thread got 3 pages a day around PPV time.


Our whole thread is going to be cracking joke and destroying jobbers


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW does everything


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I'm under the impression thanks to spartanlax that reason # 27 that Samoa Joe should be TNA Champion is Jay Briscoe ????


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I'm under the impression thanks to spartanlax that reason # 27 that Samoa Joe should be TNA Champion is Jay Briscoe ????


Nah, It's the Lariat. It was also reason #13 I believe.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just noticed I moved up to +27 rep. Gnarly. :$

Truth - I'm about to eat dinner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I think I'm going to become a gimmick post in the WOW section. I'll just go around to every thread and post


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think I'm going to become a gimmick post in the WOW section. I'll just go around to every thread and post


Thats probably because you would...


:$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think I'm going to become a gimmick post in the WOW section. I'll just go around to every thread and post


What if it's Chyna or Nicole Bass?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Anyone wanna play pool?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> What if it's Chyna or Nicole Bass?


Ok, let me rephrase:

every thread that features a hott chick that I would sleep with*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Anyone wanna play pool?


Yahoo Pool? :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yahoo Pool? :$


im still upset that you took my points


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Diesel said:


> Yahoo Pool? :$


Yeah. Backspin. My ID is slothfulcowie. I don't wanna play rated against you though. Its bad enough after Slam tore up my rating and threw it in the bin yesterday


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Anyone wanna play pool?


Pocket Pool?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- The Radio is playing U2's "One", which is making me even more depressed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I still don't understand why post count is on in the Celeb section.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

8/10


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> 8/10


7/10 Cali's got a Cottage Chesse ass


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I still don't understand why post count is on in the Celeb section.


Neither do I. I think it's been brought up a few times but nothing has come of it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I still don't understand why post count is on in the Celeb section.


Seriously.

There's more spam in that section than there is here. ~______~


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I see that section as nothing more than a way for new joiners to quickly get enough posts so they can download from the media section.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Reason #13 was Joe killed Styles with the Lariat, and Reason #27 is that Joe killed Jay Briscoe with a Lariat. Nothing against Styles or Jay, but the Lariats looked awesome and killed the guy (sold well, yes, but there was complete contact).


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Pocket Pool?


Can if you want...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Seriously.
> 
> There's more spam in that section than there is here. ~______~


Seriously.


:angry:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro why in the hell do you have Orton in your Gif? Mr. Kennedy is understandable and expected but Orton?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Seriously.
> 
> There's more spam in that section than there is here. ~______~


For once I agree with you Canadian, should talk to Rajah about it


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like Kennedy is laughing at Orton


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Sent Derek a 'brilliant WWE product' idea:

Owen Hart safety harness


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Looks like Kennedy is laughing at Orton


Yeah I can see that now :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not funny Lax.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie, I may play you. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah Lax, I found that a little distasteful myself and I'm a self proclaimed bastard. :$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Ah c'mon, lighten up :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Aww come on, Chris is not funny that often. Cut him some slack.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Owen Hart "Not a Nugget" toilet flusher maybe?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

King Placebo said:


> Cowie, I may play you. :$


Table 27

Diesel is trashing my rating. Not that it was good but its worse now


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, not when it comes to the subject of a man dying for a pointless reason. I will not 'lighten up'. 

A woman lost her husband, a child lost a father, siblings lost a brother, and the wrestling world lost a great entertainer and a good man.

I do not find it funny in the least bit.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, lighten up on Cowie. She is getting raped left, right and center by the looks of it. Weather she likes it is another story...


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Trying to find something on TV.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> No, not when it comes to the subject of a man dying for a pointless reason. I will not 'lighten up'.
> 
> A woman lost her husband, a son lost a father, siblings lost a brother, and the wrestling world lost a great entertainer and a good man.
> 
> I do not find it funny in the least bit.


I was joking both in what I originally said, and when I said lighten up. Of course it's terrible that it happened, no one wanted it to, but this is a small joke 10 years after it happened. Don't like it, fine, not saying you have to. Calm down.

Plus, I doubt you've never made a joke like that. Pretty much only hardcore Christians never make a joke like that in their lives.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Enough is enough and it's time for a change.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was already in a bad mood, and know I'm just pissed. I'm out.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Bye.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Whenever Owen Hart did guest commentary on Raw he was funny as hell.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Why did the reason Samoa Joe Should Be NWA World Heavyweight Champion go from 13 to 27?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

None of those wrestler product things are clever or funny in the slightest.

Lame/10

Edit - Also...

Mrs.Chaos
This message is hidden because Mrs.Chaos is on your ignore list. 

lol


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> None of those wrestler product things are clever or funny in the slightest.
> 
> Lame/10
> 
> ...


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Why did the reason Samoa Joe Should Be NWA World Heavyweight Champion go from 13 to 27?


Not going in any order, just random numbers and random gifs showing Joe's greatness.

I should use my ignore list...if I remember where it's located and how to use it...


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Julian Tavarez needs to GTFO!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

orly?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

All the people I want to ignore are mods


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Fuck you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fuck you, Cali.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I just got a PM saying "need Admin help" the fuck is he PMing me for?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Truth: Fuck you.


'Wub 'ju too, sugarplum.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Fuck you, Cali.


y


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just got finished watching Candice vs Victoria from Heat Candice actually worked a pretty good match with no botches I was surprised.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Just got finished watching Candice vs Victoria from Heat Candice actually worked a pretty good match with no botches I was surprised.


Why were you watching that?:lmao


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: I tried 2 banner requests today.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why were you watching that?:lmao


Hollywood Shelton went on and on about it had to check it out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope Timbaland is drunk again on RAW this week.



> *Hollywood Shelton* went on and on about it had to check it out.


All his favorite wrestlers are on Heat:lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh son of a bitch! Placebo beat me!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hope Timbaland is drunk again on RAW this week.
> 
> All his favorite wrestlers are on Heat:lmao


Shelton wasn't on this week  

Truth - Next week Timbaland will probaly still have on the same grey hoody I'd mark out.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie is raping me in Pool now.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Who's Timbaland?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Shelton wasn't on this week
> 
> Truth - Next week Timbaland will probaly still have on the same grey hoody I'd mark out.


:lmao

He got it on clearance at TJ Maxx:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Bleh, i need to get back to making graphics.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Bleh, i need to get back to making graphics.


Yes, yes you do. Need to make me some stuff too :agree:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Christopher > Tony S


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

diesel you and me in pool. i can beat you now.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> He got it on clearance at TJ Maxx:lmao


Wouldn't surprise me at all he better show up this week.



> Who's Timbaland?


A rapper/producer he's been on WWE TV all week drunk as fuck.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

jeffdivalover said:


> diesel you and me in pool. i can beat you now.


Hes gone to out.

o noes I didn't just do that


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Yes, yes you do. Need to make me some stuff too :agree:


I think your doing well enough actually. :agree:

I haven't made anything since this Muse banner.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Lawzenki or whatever his name is making duplicate threads in the BTB section and they aren't even BTBs.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

My rep power just jumped +4. I'm now +31. 

And Jeff, I can't. I'm leaving to watch UFC 69 any second now.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Shaun needs to make me a banner


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I think your doing well enough actually. :agree:
> 
> I haven't made anything since this Muse banner.


:$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> My rep power just jumped +4. I'm now +31.
> 
> And Jeff, I can't. I'm leaving to watch UFC 69 any second now.


alright tomarrow then ok?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> :$


Send me a pm.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Diesel said:


> My rep power just jumped +4. I'm now +31.
> 
> And Jeff, I can't. I'm leaving to watch UFC 69 any second now.


Terra Serra gonna lay Pierre the fuck out. 

Then I woke up.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> alright tomarrow then ok?


For sure. I won't be back until then anyway, since I'm staying the night there at my friend's place.



> Terra Serra gonna lay Pierre the fuck out.
> 
> Then I woke up.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- still a little pissed, but I'm calm now. Sorry if it seemed like I lashed out at you Sparatan, I've just had a shitty day and your comment was the last straw for me and I flipped. I still think that what you said was in bad taste, but there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

So this is where the cool kids hang out...


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> For sure. I won't be back until then anyway, since I'm staying the night there at my friend's place.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


ok have fun. i got my mojo back in pool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> I think your doing well enough actually. :agree:
> 
> I haven't made anything since this Muse banner.


You're gonna answer my request tonight correct?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Holt was pissed when you stole that :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Shaun needs to make me a banner


Let me guess, Rampage right 

I have been hit and miss with my banners, if I get a good strong bitch slap of creativity , I make really nice stuff. But if I'm stumped, I make stuff like the God of War banner I posted in here earlier


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

It ain't beating 68 anytime soon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Holt has made me some good banners







.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Let me guess, Rampage right
> 
> I have been hit and miss with my banners, if I get a good strong bitch slap of creativity , I make really nice stuff. But if I'm stumped, I make stuff like the God of War banner I posted in here earlier


Take your time I'm still loving my LAX theme right now  I was just saying sometime you need to make me a Rampage banner maybe when he wins the title from Chuck


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You're gonna answer my request tonight correct?


Could do, i'm downloading illustrator so i'll have a piss around with that.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I make bannurs :$.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^banner plz



Homicide_187 said:


> Holt was pissed when you stole that :lmao


It was my banner anyway.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Having close games with Cowie in pool :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Let me guess, Rampage right
> 
> I have been hit and miss with my banners, if I get a good strong bitch slap of creativity , I make really nice stuff. But if I'm stumped, I make stuff like the God of War banner I posted in here earlier


The Liddell banner you made me > Anything you've ever made.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^Yea that shit turned out too good, should had keep it for myself, I shouldn't had more text "Iceman cometh....to kick yo ass"


Homicide_187 said:


> Take your time I'm still loving my LAX theme right now  I was just saying sometime you need to make me a Rampage banner maybe when he wins the title from Chuck


You spew the bullshit my fellow darkman, Rashad Evans is taking that title


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- still a little pissed, but I'm calm now. Sorry if it seemed like I lashed out at you Sparatan, I've just had a shitty day and your comment was the last straw for me and I flipped. I still think that what you said was in bad taste, but there's nothing I can do about it.


I was actually about to PM you apologizing, but got hooked up on something. Never meant to offend you or anyone else, I just find that kinda stuff funny now and then. No disrespect to Owen or his family, I've experienced death before and it absolutely is horrible, but again, just meant to be a joke.

HOWEVER, please, don't act like a saint.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Truth : I'm winning the Pool tournament.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^banner plz


With those guidelines? Pshhh.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

There was a rant on the GFX section? i had stuff i woulda loved to have said :$

Bastards spamming up the place. :frustrate


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> Could do, i'm downloading illustrator so i'll have a piss around with that.


The one I'm requesting tonight is nothing hard. It's just a picture spruce up, much like you did with my Sakic avatar.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah Raj locked it just as I was going to contribute something worthwhile


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

You can do my request, I have real good guidlines.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I was actually about to PM you apologizing, but got hooked up on something. Never meant to offend you or anyone else, I just find that kinda stuff funny now and then. No disrespect to Owen or his family, I've experienced death before and it absolutely is horrible, but again, just meant to be a joke.
> 
> HOWEVER, please, don't act like a saint.


I wasn't trying to act a saint, but I did over-react. Hopefully this thing will never happen again.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I have been working with GFX for months BUT still suck at text.Its take me longer to pick out the right text than make the actual banner


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

I didn't do it :$


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

@Holt: http://www.pixel2life.com/tutorials/adobe_photoshop/text_effects/


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Just bought Survivor Series 2002.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I have been working with GFX for months BUT still suck at text.Its take me longer to pick out the right text than make the actual banner


Yeah, same here. I cycle through fonts about 12 times before choosing. Even then I'm raging becuase I don't like it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> You spew the bullshit my fellow darkman, Rashad Evans is taking that title


:ns 
Evans will beat Tito and than face Rampage after he bea..kills Chuck at UFC 71 that would be a sick fight.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

SS02 was amazing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Side Effect said:


> With those guidelines? Pshhh.




A banner of Scott Steiner with the text "Big Bad Booty Daddy", and sub text of "Ballin!" would really own this place


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro officially gets too much shit.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I just got invalid thread message for this thread


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Text is easy, 9 times outta 10 i use Arial Black with some filters.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> Pyro officially gets too much shit.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I got it on DVD. 

:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


>


All the sheep stuff. He doesn't deserve it. We should stick to just making fun of Legend.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Pyro officially gets too much shit.


Absolutely.

UFC 69 IN HD BABY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> UFC 69 IN HD BABY!!!!!!!!!


If only I had Pay Per View. 


Wait, I'll just download it on my Xbox 360.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

UFC < TNA


That's embarrassing


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Having watched 68 the other day again, I've got a feeling this is going to dissapoint in comparison. At least I can look forward to big Terra Serra laying the smacketh down. :hb:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Seriously.....


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I clicked 

I've always wondered if mods farts stink or not


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

isE said:


> Having watched 68 the other day again, I've got a feeling this is going to dissapoint in comparison. At least I can look forward to big Terra Serra laying the smacketh down. :hb:


Nothing is going to compare to 68 and the story that is Randy Couture.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> All the sheep stuff. He doesn't deserve it. We should stick to just making fun of Legend.


Who said we were making fun of Pyro? I certainly wasn't when I mentioned it. 

Gotta be a serious moron to interpet that way.

Oh wait.

www.wrestlingforum.com

....



Cowie said:


> I clicked
> 
> I've always wondered if mods farts stink or not


I heard Holt's smells like incense and Cide's smells like Forces.

Mine reeks of electronics.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bubba you should edit it to make it say the ban button. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Who said we were making fun of Pyro? I certainly wasn't when I mentioned it.
> 
> Gotta be a serious moron to interpet that way.
> 
> ...


You aren't making fun of him directly but his name gets mentioned a lot and I don't think he likes it very much.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

Pyro repped me tlling me how great my sig was ~_~


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Side Effect said:


> Pyro repped me tlling me how great my sig was ~_~


A day or two ago in this thread he said he didn't like all the sheep stuff. Beats me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You aren't making fun of him directly but his name gets mentioned a lot and I don't think he likes it very much.


:$


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Just beat Cowie in our last game of Pool.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> You aren't making fun of him directly but his name gets mentioned a lot and I don't think he likes it very much.


All you have to do is take a look at the impact he's made on the wrestling forum, especially the Smackdown section. If you were here in 2005 you would see the major difference now.



> Bubba you should edit it to make it say the ban button.


If I only had Photoshop....


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW, you should check out the video review for Super Paper Mario on IGN, it looks really good.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

The only thing he was mad about was that I portrayed him as old...and tall...and he was just joking too.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nothing is going to compare to 68 and the story that is Randy Couture.


It was rather epic. I marked out when he belted Sylvia and knocked him down after about 4 seconds.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

King Placebo said:


> Just beat Cowie in our last game of Pool.


grrrr

I've got a fuckin shark now, five balls in a row and counting


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody who uses ":hb" besides me is a sheep.


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> All you have to do is take a look at the impact he's made on the wrestling forum, especially the Smackdown section. If you were here in 2005 you would see the major difference now.


I know but I just don't like how his name is associated with it all. Saying he is the leads the sheep implies that he directly controls them and he really doesn't. He just likes who he likes and people follow him for whatever reason. I guess it can't be avoided though.



Fallin said:


> WCW, you should check out the video review for Super Paper Mario on IGN, it looks really good.


I already watched it. I'm picking it up when it comes out. Seems like a long game too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:hb


baaah.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sheep.

And who are you playing Cowie?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just turned Haddaway on


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

not anyone from here


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> I know but I just don't like how his name is associated with it all. Saying he is the leads the sheep implies that he directly controls them and he really doesn't. He just likes who he likes and people follow him for whatever reason. I guess it can't be avoided though.


No, it can't be avoided. Not when it has that much of a presence.

Besides, what self respecting person wouldn't like his own herd to control?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> No, it can't be avoided. Not when it has that much of a presence.
> 
> Besides, what self respecting person wouldn't like his own herd to control?


I know I would. I think it's a little strange that he doesn't really encourage it but people follow him way more then any other mod.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin likes Kennedy



:/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- got rid of the stupid product idea thing. I was hoping people would like it, but I guess it was just stupid.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> I know I would. I think it's a little strange that he doesn't really encourage it but people follow him way more then any other mod.


It's easy.

Flash isn't here much.

Administrator doesn't post much outside the staff forum.

Rajah, Role Model, and I are assholes. 

2Slick makes reference to his name too much, like The Rock, and people hate The Rock.

DavidEFC, Platt, Alabaster Holt and the rest are too new.

Obviously, the forum logic calls out Pyro as the most level headed, leader worthy staff member here!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> It's easy.
> 
> Flash isn't here much.
> 
> ...


It's so clear to me now. Excuse me while I go request a Kennedy sig in the graphics section.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> It's easy.
> 
> Flash isn't here much.
> 
> ...


Mikeie™ > ALL


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro's wrestling opinions are also more flagrant than those of the other mods too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Mikeie™ < ALL


Necro Butcher > Mick Foley


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I hate WEL more and more each day. Around this time last year, he was kinda funny, nice, etc, talked to him on MSN and stuff...but now, he's a complete dickhead that follows any trend he can find on here.


I love how you say you hate me and talk so much trash, then you always PM me asking me for help with graphics.

Very manly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My opinions are impregnable and impeccable at the same time. I'm just ferocious.



> Necro Butcher > Mick Foley


:lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Mikeie™ > ALL


Who?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

If you dont drink Powerade, your a bich.

Truth: Drinking white Powerade.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Bubba. You're on Finally. Too bad Crowley isn't on, I'd like to kill both of you in Warrock at the same time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> If you dont drink Powerade, your a bich.
> 
> Truth: Drinking white Powerade.


I'm a bich.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Who betta than Kanyon???
*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Who betta than Kanyon???
> *


I don't know, but he retired recently.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Mortis is better than Kanyon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kanyon says the Montreal Screwjob is a work.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Lance Bass > Kanyon

oooooooooooooogayjoke.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Who betta than Kanyon???
> *


Basically everybody


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Kanyon says the Montreal Screwjob is a work.


Bret Hart told him so.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Nobody


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I just finished drinking a gallon of Powerade.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Orlando Jordan:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It wouldn't surprise me if the Montreal screwjob was a work.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Orlando Jordan:lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

The Heart Throbs


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I got marvel ultimate alliance for the ps3 today from gamefly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chris Benoit squashing Orlando Jordan for the US title = Ratings.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Bubba. You're on Finally. Too bad Crowley isn't on, I'd like to kill both of you in Warrock at the same time.


Yeah right. I could suck horribly at that game and still wipe the floor with you.

Too bad you don't wipe off ketchup stains very well....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Chris Benoit squashing Orlando Jordan for the US title = Ratings.


I loved that promo where Benoit took a piss in the same amount of time it took him to beat OJ.

:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is that game any good, Nas? I never really good get into those types of games for some reason.  Other than Mortal Kombat. Sub Zero is my hero! *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - Bubba's not on MSN. :angry:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

NCIH said:


> TRuth - Bubba's not on MSN. :angry:


Once the spring update comes to the 360, I'll be on a hell of a lot more.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

How much is the 120 gig HD going to be?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ I'm here. Hey .

Truth ~ Doing some banner requests because no one else does. 

Truth ~ I've been involved in 2 rants today. People are going to think I'm unhappy  .


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How hard is it to make a gif banner that changes every second or so?*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Once the spring update comes to the 360, I'll be on a hell of a lot more.


Nub.

You need to come on, and tell me when to buy a Xbox 360.

I know you know shit!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> How much is the 120 gig HD going to be?


A grand ripoff of $179.99.



NCIH said:


> Nub.
> 
> You need to come on, and tell me when to buy a Xbox 360.
> 
> I know you know shit!


There are rumors of the white consoles dropping in price this fall because of the black Elite console, but there is nothing concrete. If you can't wait, be like Holt and get it now. Otherwise, wait until early October and get it right before IV comes out. Then come November you're ballin.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *How hard is it to make a gif banner that changes every second or so?*


Not hard I don't think, but I've never tried. I assume you just use image ready.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> A grand ripoff of $179.99


Damn...I may not buy it as much as I need it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Not hard I don't think, but I've never tried. I assume you just use image ready.


*Yeah I'd say it's pretty easy for someone who knows how to do it. 

How the heck are ya doin, Jason? Sorry to hear about the BTB thing. That sucks. *


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

The Family guy sig is back!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - WCW should forward his latest PM...


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> Damn...I may not buy it as much as I need it.


It's ridicious how Mircosoft overcharges for their accessories. Just look at the laughable wireless adapter.

I MIGHT opt to buy a 120GB if I'm rollin in dough, which I should be in the summer, BUT that would only be if I end up buying HD movies off the marketplace to complement my TV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye's in da house!!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yeah I'd say it's pretty easy for someone who knows how to do it.
> 
> How the heck are ya doin, Jason? Sorry to hear about the BTB thing. That sucks. *


I'm doing ok. Pretty quiet here with my parents being in Australia for the next 3 weeks, my dog is only exciting for so long. Yeah, I was pretty pissed about the BTB thing, but its not the end of the world, we have a new partner now. I was more pissed off that he left after he had made such a commitment. Going back on your word like that isn't cool at all. How are you Sabrina?



Brye said:


> Brye's in da house!!!


nice sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> The Family guy sig is back!


:hb


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Howdy MR Brye!  How are you?*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I need to piss.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Yeah right. I could suck horribly at that game and still wipe the floor with you.
> 
> Too bad you don't wipe off ketchup stains very well....


But you *do* suck horribly at that game.



> 16:40] Mr. Crowley: bubba dled warrock
> [17:20] GA: Really?
> [17:26] Mr. Crowley: ya
> [17:26] Mr. Crowley: but he sucked so he deleted it
> [17:26] Mr. Crowley: but i made him dl it again:$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Howdy MR Brye!  How are you?*


I'm doing very good. Just got back from hangin out with friends. And now Im makin more gifs from Unforgiven 06

You?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> It's ridicious how Mircosoft overcharges for their accessories. Just look at the laughable wireless adapter.
> 
> I MIGHT opt to buy a 120GB if I'm rollin in dough, which I should be in the summer, BUT that would only be if I end up buying HD movies off the marketplace to complement my TV.


I have just enough cash to buy it, but I'd much rather get Super Paper Mario and a few other games.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Everyone should watching the Bill Orielly link I posted in the youtube section, Iv seen it 5 times and still laugh. Looks like he's going to pop a vien


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Can anybody tell me if this weeks impact was any good? The replay is on in an hour and I would like to know If it is worth watching.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I hate Bill O'Reilly.

Hate.

Hate.

Oooo, a twix bar.

Hate.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I'm doing ok. Pretty quiet here with my parents being in Australia for the next 3 weeks, my dog is only exciting for so long. Yeah, I was pretty pissed about the BTB thing, but its not the end of the world, we have a new partner now. I was more pissed off that he left after he had made such a commitment. Going back on your word like that isn't cool at all. How are you Sabrina?
> 
> 
> 
> nice sig.


*I'm pretty good! Thanks for asking.  

Yeah I like this sig too. I have to more pieces for the sig if someone can make it into a gif. 

Here are the other two parts










and 











*


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I hate Bill O'Reilly.
> 
> Hate.
> 
> ...


I hate him too, which is why I laughed my balls off seeing Rivera put him in his place


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Change your avatar Holt.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Can anybody tell me if this weeks impact was any good? The replay is on in an hour and I would like to know If it is worth watching.


I think you already know the answer to that question but you just don't want to believe it.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - Halo war pwns


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - TNA is trash now.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Change your avatar Holt.


Kiss my ass Cali


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Lewis Black Black On Broadway Special on CC :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I think you already know the answer to that question but you just don't want to believe it.


You're right.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> But you *do* suck horribly at that game.


Then you must be really bad.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Everyone should watching the Bill Orielly link I posted in the youtube section, Iv seen it 5 times and still laugh. Looks like he's going to pop a vien


lol

who won? I was lost in all the yelling.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lewis Black is so great.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> Lewis Black is so great.


He's one of my favorite comedians


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is the Lewis Black special on the Secret Stash tonight?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Lewis Black should be one of everyones favorite comedians.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> He's one of my favorite comedians


The way he delivers his jokes is so great that it isn't funny unless he's saying it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is the Lewis Black special on the Secret Stash tonight?


I hope so.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Then you must be really bad.


Don't make assumptions until you've actually seen me in action.

I kill Crowley like 30 times per game. He sucks.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> The way he delivers his jokes is so great that it isn't funny unless he's saying it.


He proved once and for all that there is no such thing as soy milk because there is no soy titty to get it out of


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Encoding the Godfather so I can put it onto my ps3.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bill O'Reilly is scaring me in this video.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Bill O'Riley is scaring me in this video.


he scares me most of the times I see him on TV.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Encoding the Godfather so I can put it onto my ps3.



*How good is that game? It's not just a GTA ripoff is it?*


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Don't make assumptions until you've actually seen me in action.
> 
> I kill Crowley like 30 times per game. He sucks.


Well Crowley sucking is a given, I mean look at his signature.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *How good is that game? It's not just a GTA ripoff is it?*


Its like GTA but theres alot different about it and its fun as hell


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I've never seen Lewis Black perform.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

It's great I been playing for days. the storyline is great also the side tasks are great too. I love it and bought it from gamefly after I had rented it from their. Right now I'm putting the movie onto the ps3 because you can put videos onto their.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *How good is that game? It's not just a GTA ripoff is it?*


The correct term is GTA clone

I have the wii version of the game and I freaking love it

Saints Row > GTA San Andreas


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Its like GTA but theres alot different about it and its fun as hell


*yeah that's what I was afraid of. I've never been a huge fan of GTA and this looked like it's basically the same, graphic and mode wise as GTA so I never really wanted to play it. *


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Well Crowley sucking is a given, I mean look at his signature.


I meant he sucks compared to me. He plays on average around 9 hours of Warrock a day, and I still kill him with ease.

Trying to get him on MSN so we can work something out. Unless you're busy with XBox 360, or rather GayBox 360 as Chad Wardenn would say. http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=chadwardenn


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: LOL had an inteereesstnight involving exes, two difg roups of friends and an almight figt on the nightlink. I thinki llhave a blaxck eye in the morning


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: LOL had an inteereesstnight involving exes, two difg roups of friends and an almight figt on the nightlink. I thinki llhave a blaxck eye in the morning


You don't happen to be intoxicated, do you? :side:




of course you are.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: LOL had an inteereesstnight involving exes, two difg roups of friends and an almight figt on the nightlink. I thinki llhave a blaxck eye in the morning


JAYSUS CRISTO first AMP now you


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I meant he sucks compared to me. He plays on average around 9 hours of Warrock a day, and I still kill him with ease.
> 
> Trying to get him on MSN so we can work something out. Unless you're busy with XBox 360, or rather GayBox 360 as Chad Wardenn would say. http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=chadwardenn


Isn't he that idiot who made same Youtube rants about every console out there?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: LOL had an inteereesstnight involving exes, two difg roups of friends and an almight figt on the nightlink. I thinki llhave a blaxck eye in the morning


You put down any drinks tonight?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: LOL had an inteereesstnight involving exes, two difg roups of friends and an almight figt on the nightlink. I thinki llhave a blaxck eye in the morning


*Translation: I'm drunk. 



*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Putting Best of Mutoh on my PSP.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Listening to nas on my ipod.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Watching sportscenter.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is it possible to put videos that are on a DVD onto your IPOD video?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Watching sportscenter.


*dun nu nu nu... dun nu nu

Make sure you look for Adam Dunn's homer to help beat the Pirates. GO REDS!!!*


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Isn't he that idiot who made same Youtube rants about every console out there?


Watch the video. He says XBox 360 and Wii suck and PS3 is the best.

Some of the video replies are hilarious too. People making fun of him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Is it possible to put videos that are on a DVD onto your IPOD video?*


Yes. You will most likely need to buy a program though.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

:$ :$ and more :$

I desevre one I've not made a tit of myslef in ages!!

for anyone intresteted, 3 guys started on my mate and I on the laate night bus servcie home. I'd love to take credit for fihgting them off, but i just ended up strugling with one of them while my maet kciked the almighty shit out of the other two. He doesnt drink, This workds out well for me


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Putting Best of Mutoh on my PSP.


I'm putting the main event from this weeks ECW on my PSP 




I may put some mind altering substances in my body later.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah just need a dvd to ipod video converter.


There some programs that you can download for free the file exchange is the best place you can request one their.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *dun nu nu nu... dun nu nu
> 
> Make sure you look for Adam Dunn's homer to help beat the Pirates. GO REDS!!!*


Will do.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone watching SNL?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Red Sox lost  pretty much anyway. Mets lost too


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Anyone watching SNL?


It's not on for me yet. Is it any good?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I may put some mind altering substances in my body later.


Do you need to convert them to mp4 first?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> Yes. You will most likely need to buy a program though.


*something like DVD Ripper?  damn. Thanks for the info. 


Monty, at least you got the assist in the fight. *


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Anyone watching SNL?


Yeah I'm on it...Hilary Clinton skit at the moment.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The sharks lost to the canucks today.  it was a great game.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?tg=dl-20&qt=dvd to ipod&tag=srch

Some programs for dvd to ipod.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?tg=dl-20&qt=dvd to ipod&tag=srch
> 
> Some programs for dvd to ipod.


*Thanks Nas... I'm on dialup though so I can't download anything like that. I'll try to find the program to buy though.*


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It's not on for me yet. Is it any good?


Clinton skit to start things off. Decent.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Do you need to convert them to mp4 first?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Bored


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Clinton skit to start things off. Decent.


I'll check it out. I usually decide if it's a good episode or not within the first twenty minutes. It's really gone downhill over the past couple of years.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Jeremy Piven as host = ratings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Jeremy Piven as host = ratings.


ugh, another repeat.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'll check it out. I usually decide if it's a good episode or not within the first twenty minutes. It's really gone downhill over the past couple of years.


I havent watched it since around 2005


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I wish probably buy Dead Rising for the 360 soon, I need something to hold me over until Command and Conquer comes out

Truth: about to hop on Saints Row multiplayer on Xbox Live


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> ugh, another repeat.


Really?, I haven't seen it yet. I don't really watch that much anymore anyway.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw that homer you were talking about Sabrina. bounced off his glove over the wall. :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching wrestling on my ipod.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

A thicker stream, more froth, and a deeper sounding urination.

Urigrow.

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I mostly have porn on my ipod. :$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I saw that homer you were talking about Sabrina. bounced off his glove over the wall. :lmao


Yeah that was Adam Dunn today, off Nady's glove.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i beat my brother in NBA Live 2005 122-91


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

"That'll move the chains." :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Bubba hurts my feelings with his insults!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Bubba hurts my feelings with his insults!


don't get sad, get glad.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


No Bat-fact?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gay...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> No Bat-fact?


I haven't had Bat-facts for a week or so. Nobody really made any note of them. I also got rid of the prodcut idea thing because of something that happened earlier today.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Bat-fact: Bat-facts are dumb.

Sorry to break it to ya like this. Acutally, not really.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I haven't had Bat-facts for a week or so. Nobody really made any note of them. I also got rid of the prodcut idea thing because of something that happened earlier today.


oh ok


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Bat-fact: Bat-facts are dumb.
> 
> Sorry to break it to ya like this. Acutally, not really.


See?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> See?


Yeah, I do now


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Bubba hurts my feelings with his insults!


Ugh, and to believe I jobbed to you

Truth: I need to team up with Bubba and terrell on Saints Row multiplayer. I just got my ass handed to me in a deathmatch by jive talking white boys


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i might change the color of my hair form black to blue when im 25.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's why I've been wanting to get rid of the Batman theme for a while now, but every time I suggest it, somebody tells me I should keep it.

Yes, some people like it, and I appreciate that, but nobody takes me seriously and I'm sick of it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That's why I've been wanting to get rid of the Batman theme for a while now, but every time I suggest it, somebody tells me I should keep it.
> 
> Yes, some people like it, and I appreciate that, but nobody takes me seriously and I'm sick of it.


I take you seriously. But if you feel that way, you should change it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alright, I've taken off all the Batman stuff. I'm going to look for something new. I'll be back later tonight.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Denver and clippers are tied 60-60 good game so far.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Later Derek


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Ugh, and to believe I jobbed to you
> 
> Truth: I need to team up with Bubba and terrell on Saints Row multiplayer. I just got my ass handed to me in a deathmatch by jive talking white boys


Ha. That sucks.

No, really.

That sucks.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

No one takes me serious but I have gotten used to it.


I liked the batman thing but I'm sure you will come up with something just as good or better. Me I love the godfather look I have. next I want banners and avatars of the real actors instead of the game ones.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> No one takes me serious but I have gotten used to it.


i take you serious.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> i take you serious.


 



well ok one person. 


Any way I love making banners but I don't usually make them for any one else unless i like them.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

lol


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That Lewis Black special is on the Secret Stash tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Playing Yahoo Pool against J_MeRCe. Be back in a bit


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Clippers are wining 70-64. i hope denver loses.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Cali - You didn't think The Good Sheppard was too long or anything?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Anybody got Superman Returns on 360? If so, is it good?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Gettin my ass kicked in pool


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Who's Lewis Black?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

New sig


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: JBLoser makes great gifs


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wish I could give Booking King a Shining Wizard.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I have no luck in pool


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

GSP GOT FUCKING HUMBLED!!!!!!!

Wow I look like an idiot.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Cali - You didn't think The Good Sheppard was too long or anything?


Yeah. The plot was a little hard to follow at times as well.




> I wish I could give Booking King a Shining Wizard.


:lmao:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> GSO GOT FUCKING HUMBLED!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow I look like an idiot.


GSO? You mean GSP?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I guess no ones knows.



Converting videos takes for ever I'm close to having the Godfather part 1 on my ps3.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I wish I could give Booking King a Shining Wizard.


STEALING MY GIMMICK!

I think not!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> GSO? You mean GSP?


Yeah, I edited.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Holt have you played Crackdown yet?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im the biggest jobber at pool


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I missed smackdown but I mostly always get bored with smackdown. It's my lest fav wrestling tv show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, I edited.


He was French Canadian. He couldn't have been that good even if he did beat Hughes.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- Im the biggest jobber at pool


do you want a game brye?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3906483-post441.html

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> do you want a game brye?


Im facing Jason in about 350 games. then maybe


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He was French Canadian. He couldn't have been that good even if he did beat Hughes.


He didn't beat Hughes though, he picked him apart. If he just beat him by decision or whatever then I would have given Serra a shot but because of how GSP beat Hughes, no one gave Serra a shot. Oh well, now we'll get Hughes vs. Serra and Hughes should humble him.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Im facing Jason in about 350 games. then maybe


ok so you're going to job to him 350 times? im kidding. which room are you in? i want to see how are you doing so far? i will cheer for you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ2mro_Ma-8

That's just awesome.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3906483-post441.html
> 
> :lmao:lmao


Oh you have to be fucking kidding me

Truth:My curretn rep is 13,*666*


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I need rep. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm watching this Muta match and the announcers are marking out thirty seconds into the match. I love Japanese announcers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh you have to be fucking kidding me
> 
> Truth:My curretn rep is 13,*666*


 
 Want me to fix it?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

You totally dissed me Holt :sad:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love that taker is champion most likely won't be champ for long.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He didn't beat Hughes though, he picked him apart. If he just beat him by decision or whatever then I would have given Serra a shot but because of how GSP beat Hughes, no one gave Serra a shot. Oh well, now we'll get Hughes vs. Serra and Hughes should humble him.


Was the PPV tonight? What are the results?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm watching this Muta match and the announcers are marking out thirty seconds into the match. I love Japanese announcers.


Against who?

It's Impossible not to mark out for The Great Muta...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> I need rep. :side:


Here's +23


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

omfg


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm psyched for Sopranos/Entourage tomorrow night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Makin movies makin music, fightin round the world


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nine-ball is rotation pool. The balls are pocketed in numbered order. The only one that means anything, that wins it, is the nine. A player can shoot 8 trick shots in a row, blow the nine and lose. Or a player can get the nine in on the break and win. Which is to say, luck plays a part in nine-ball...but for some people, luck itself, is an art.*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh you have to be fucking kidding me
> 
> Truth:My curretn rep is 13,*666*


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Against who?
> 
> It's Impossible not to mark out for The Great Muta...


Genichiro Tenryu


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Nine-ball is rotation pool. The balls are pocketed in numbered order. The only one that means anything, that wins it, is the nine. A player can shoot 8 trick shots in a row, blow the nine and lose. Or a player can get the nine in on the break and win. Which is to say, luck plays a part in nine-ball...but for some people, luck itself, is an art.*


I suck at all forms of pool, ever :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtN8n34VPMM >>>> Your favorite wrestling moment


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Was the PPV tonight? What are the results?


Go to gerweck and read my recap


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Genichiro Tenryu


All Japan Triple Crown title match in 2002? If so Perhaps Mutoh's best match ever and it is a fantastic match, one of my favorites of his.

Ahh Tenryu Japan's token old guy wrestler that is still way awesome for his age. Tenryu vs Flair WM 24 book it


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: hi sabrina whats up?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Go to gerweck and read my recap


Pretty detailed recap


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> All Japan Triple Crown title match in 2002? If so Perhaps Mutoh's best match ever and it is a fantastic match, one of my favorites of his.
> 
> Ahh Tenryu Japan's token old guy wrestler that is still way awesome for his age. Tenryu vs Flair WM 24 book it


A chop battle for the ages. 


Truth- Indy wrestling has ruined chops...except when Flair does them.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtN8n34VPMM >>>> Your favorite wrestling moment


But that is my favorite wrestling moment so does that mean http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtN8n34VPMM >>>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtN8n34VPMM


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Pretty detailed recap


You expected less? Pshhh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> A chop battle for the ages.
> 
> 
> Truth- Indy wrestling has ruined chops...except when Flair does them.


No Kenta Kobashi vs Kensuke Sasaki from NOAH Destiny 2005 is forever going to be the chop battle of the Ages, that shit was nuts, and if anyone even trys to top that shit they are crazy.

And I don't disagree with your assessment of the Indy Wrestling & Chops assessment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> But that is my favorite wrestling moment so does that mean http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtN8n34VPMM >>>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtN8n34VPMM


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You expected less? Pshhh.


Well I figured it'd be good  Of course I only know a handful of UFC fighters. John's still teaching me


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> I suck at all forms of pool, ever :$


*That was actually a quote from one of my favorite movies of all time. The Color of Money with Tom Cruise and Paul Newman. Very good movie if you like pool. And I quoted that off the top of my head too 


Howdy Jeff! How are you? Go Kobe! 


Mr McQueen! How the heck are you?*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I wonder if Diesel has cut himself yet.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Don't you just hate it when you're torrents just randomly go from 563kb/s all the way down to 3kb/s?

FFS!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Are you fuckin' kiddin' me...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey AMP, you surprised at who won?


lol, Diesel.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Josh Koscheck ends the undefeated streak and there's a NEW CHAMPION, fuck I wish I brought this.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *That was actually a quote from one of my favorite movies of all time. The Color of Money with Tom Cruise and Paul Newman. Very good movie if you like pool. And I quoted that off the top of my head too
> 
> 
> Howdy Jeff! How are you? Go Kobe!
> ...


im good , and the lakers have a chance to make it big in the palyoffs. thye need to beat the suns. hey sabrina do you want to play yahoo pool?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Are you fuckin' kiddin' me...


Yeah AMP. he has


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm doing pretty good Sabrina, can't complain as always how are you doing.

Anyone ever heard of the Muta Scale 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2yxfSRz-cw


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No Kenta Kobashi vs Kensuke Sasaki from NOAH Destiny 2005 is forever going to be the chop battle of the Ages, that shit was nuts, and if anyone even trys to top that shit they are crazy.
> 
> And I don't disagree with your assessment of the Indy Wrestling & Chops assessment.


Mikeie was trying to convince me that Drake Yonger and Nerco Butcher were better them Mick Foley (I'm not even joking about that) so I looked them up on youtube and I got a video of them doing nothing but chopping each other for like two and a half min. That is reason #34 that I don't like most indy wrestling.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I am so downloading this PPV from PWT. I can't fucking believe I missed it :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Danielson > Indy Wrestling


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

UFC is fake


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Did you make that banner with that Illustrator thing FS?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Danielson > Indy Wrestling


Add a few more >>>>>>.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

You know who fuckin' sucks? Matt Serra.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Holt, is Heroes not out on DVD at all yet?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel needs to teach me more about UFC. I don't know half these people :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> im good , and the lakers have a chance to make it big in the palyoffs. thye need to beat the suns. hey sabrina do you want to play yahoo pool?


*Sure, but I'm on dialup so I'm slow  I'll log on and find us a room.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I saw that WCW I was one of the one who started on CZW. Necro Butcher is actually a very good worker for being a straight up brawler and Drake Younger is also alot better than most of the other deathmatch indy guys but I'd say Foley is still a better worker than both of them and has the resume to prove it.

Truth - I just can't get too into Deathmatches or Lucha half the time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I am so downloading this PPV from PWT. I can't fucking believe I missed it :no:


It was pretty damn good. Aside from Sanchez/Koscheck, all the fights had action and Huerta vs. Garcia was a fucking war. I don't care if you hate MMA or whatever but that fight was entertaining and should be seen by everyone. Seeing Serra upset GSP when you know it's going to happen probably takes some luster out of it though.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Sure, but I'm on dialup so I'm slow  I'll log on and find us a room.*


ok.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Holt, is Heroes not out on DVD at all yet?


No they haven't even finished the first season, they have a strange schedule. Like 8 episodes in December's, 5 in February and the rest will be shown this month


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I just can't get too into Deathmatches or Lucha half the time.


I have AAA When Worlds Collide which is fucking awesome. That's about the extent of my Lucha knowledge though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mini Pool > Yahoo Pool :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Danielson > Indy Wrestling


Truth - I legit think Bryan Danielson is the Best Wrestler in the world under 30, but a young kid in Japan named Katsuhiko Nakajima who is 19 might just overpass him in a few years that kid is a phenom in the truest sense of the word.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Heroes > Lost > Any other show or Lost > Heroes > Any other show. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Did you make that banner with that Illustrator thing FS?


Na, still waiting for it to download, my torrent has slowed up, i made this a few days ago.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Brye said:


> Mini Pool > Yahoo Pool :$


I like it better too. :agree: i never gotten into the yahoo one.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> Heroes > Lost > Any other show or Lost > Heroes > Any other show. I haven't decided yet.


:lmao

Lost sucks.

Jericho > Lost > Everything Else.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've decided that I'm going to go with a Christopher Daniels theme.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I like it better too. :agree: i never gotten into the yahoo one.


I'm just saying that because I got my ass kicked by J_MeRCe twice.I beat AngleIsWrestling though twice


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I've decided that I'm going to go with a Christopher Daniels theme.


And his new Tyson like facial artwork.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

FS said:


> Na, still waiting for it to download, my torrent has slowed up, i made this a few days ago.


Dang, how big of a download is it?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Heroes > Lost > Any other show or Lost > Heroes > Any other show. I haven't decided yet.


You forgot Prison Break and pretty much any show on FX, ie Rescue Me, The Shield, Nip/Tuck etc etc.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I've decided that I'm going to go with a Christopher Daniels theme.


Good choice


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> And his new Tyson like facial artwork.


Nah, I prefer Daniels pre-sad hobo clown look.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

He forgot Sopranos and Entourage too.
Edit - oh yeah, and 24.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Dang, how big of a download is it?


400mb.

My torrent has gone right down to 2kb/s now.  :frustrate :cussin:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok.


*I'm in the End of the Line room on yahoo pool. my id is sabrina_a16a*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> 400mb.
> 
> My torrent has gone right down to 2kb/s now.  :frustrate :cussin:


That sucks . torrents annoy me


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You forgot Prison Break and pretty much any show on FX, ie Rescue Me, The Shield, Nip/Tuck etc etc.


Sorry, but Prison Break's second season was too shitty.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nah, I prefer Daniels pre-sad hobo clown look.


Anything less than a Curry Man theme would be a crime Derek...

HOT! SPICY! TASTES GREAT!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - lol at Ortiz and Rashad having to be seperated after the Garcia/Huerta fight.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

FX's Dirt has to be one of the worst show's I have ever seen. Which is odd because FX originals are usually pretty damn good, although I only watch the shield


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I love it when I watch a Puro match that Dave Meltzer gave ***** and like 20 min in I can't figure out why the hell he gave it a perfect score but by the end of the match I'm standing up cheering going "JESUS CHRIST THIS IS THE BEST MATCH EVER~!!!!!".


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Anything less than a Curry Man theme would be a crime Derek...
> 
> HOT! SPICY! TASTES GREAT!


I love him as Curry man, but I want to have a more serious theme.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Does anyone know when Rescue Me is coming back?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm in the End of the Line room on yahoo pool. my id is sabrina_a16a*


im in.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> FX's Dirt has to be one of the worst show's I have ever seen. Which is odd because FX originals are usually pretty damn good, although I only watch the shield


The premise for that show was so good too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> im in.


and Sabrina left


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rescue Me is a great show. I need the first season on DVD.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> and Sabrina left


she send me a message she's fixing something. and you can't play to save you're life.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> she send me a message she's fixing something. and you can't play to save you're life.


Yeah I know


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Holt, is there a reason why you were ignoring me a few pages back, or did you just not see my posts?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I love him as Curry man, but I want to have a more serious theme.


You damn well know the Curry Dance in a gif = ratings 

Fair Enough Derek, either way Daniels would be a great theme.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The premise for that show was so good too.


Same thing I told Angleiswrestling, the show could had been great if it was engulfed by soft core porn and wooden acting. Weren't there three sex scenes in the Pilot episode?



> Holt, is there a reason why you were ignoring me a few pages back, or did you just not see my posts?


I'm trying to make you snap like marcus, breakdowns are always entertaining :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sex Scenes = Ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Same thing I told Angleiswrestling, the show could had been great if it was engulfed by soft core porn and wooden acting. Weren't there three sex scenes in the Pilot episode?


At least 3 scenes. The only good acting was from the photographer. There was at least one sex scene is every episode.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You damn well know the Curry Dance in a gif = ratings
> 
> Fair Enough Derek, either way Daniels would be a great theme.


I tried using a gif of him doing the Curry Dance once, but it was over the limit. :cuss:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Kos ending Nightmare's streak was a nice surprise.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Kos ending Nightmare's streak was a nice surprise.


Which is why I'm even more pissed I missed this


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I didn't care for Dirt because they tied to make Cox's character seem sympathetic even though she destroys peoples lives for a living.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Kos ending Nightmare's streak was a nice surprise.


Too bad the fight sucked. Sanchez was so hyped at the weigh in and then did nothing during the fight.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I didn't care for Dirt because they tied to make Cox's character seem sympathetic even though she destroys peoples lives for a living.


I think she had like 10 sex scenes, Im counting the masturbation ones too


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KENT JONES' ACCOUNT GOT HACKED~!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^^^^ :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Alabaster Holt said:


> I think she had like 10 sex scenes, Im counting the masturbation ones too


Yeah, the amount of sex scenes was ridiculous. 

The only guy I could stand on that show was the photographer.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> KENT JONES' ACCOUNT GOT HACKED~!!!!


ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ratings.


He also calls himself a goddess in his new video.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He also calls himself a goddess in his new video.


:lmao

link


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Holt said:


> I'm trying to make you snap like marcus, breakdowns are always entertaining :agree:


It doesnt bother me, Im just wondering. Now that I have your attention. If you haven't played Crackdown yet. You need to get your hands on it as soon as you can. It fuckin Al Capowns.

Truth- Im gonna go make a rant now because Holt is ignoring me. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> link


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Nieih38iT0


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Too bad the fight sucked. Sanchez was so hyped at the weigh in and then did nothing during the fight.


Yeah, it did suck. If I didn't know it was Diego, I would've thought it was Koscheck working with Oscar on his boxing.

The bout between those 2 lightweights those was fuckin' nuts. They were just going out there balls out, and punching each other. Good fight.

I'm interested in seeing more of that heavyweight fighter they debuted, too.

But fuck. That main event was a buzz killer. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I often wonder what kind of huge security hole youtube has that allows youtube shooters to hack in to each others' accounts all the time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wasting your time watching Kent Jones and RVDTito videos = :lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I often wonder what kind of huge security hole youtube has that allows youtube shooters to hack in to each others' accounts all the time.


one the size of Kent Jones' ego.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> one the size of Kent Jones' ego.


He still thinks he's the most popular Youtube shooter of all time.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think Austin is the only wrestler both me and killa cali like.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Somehow Misawa kicked out...

Another Truth - Toshiaki Kawada is a badass.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, it did suck. If I didn't know it was Diego, I would've thought it was Koscheck working with Oscar on his boxing.
> 
> The bout between those 2 lightweights those was fuckin' nuts. They were just going out there balls out, and punching each other. Good fight.
> 
> ...


Nogeuira is the fucking man. Search him on DailyMotion, you'll find a bunch of good shit. I swear Dana was about to announce Fedor which would have been fucking awesome.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Why does he say "The most greatest the most comical, and the most greatest"? His vocabulary sucks.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The most greatest???


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I think Austin is the only wrestler both me and killa cali like.





I like Benoit, HHH, HBK, Brock Lesnar, Orton, Samoa Joe, Foley, Bret Hart, Hogan, Savage, Hall and Nash, Undertaker, Brian Pillman, Bryan Danielson, Homicide, Scott Steiner, Hollywood Rock, Angle(WWE), Ric Flair, Roddy Piper, Vader, etc.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd like to request a banner, but I have to wait until I hear from Rajah if he can shorten my name to just Derek.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought you liked Sid, Cali.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Worried about another Derek 24k banner?

What you think your going to get?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> New sig.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> *Worried about another Derek 24k banner?*
> 
> What you think your going to get?


:lmao

I don't know, but I'll see what he has to say before I think of anything else.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


You're just pissed because they're awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^gtfo



Fallin said:


> I thought you liked Sid, Cali.


WTF?

I hate Sid.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I like Benoit , HHH,HBK, Brock Lesna, Orton, Samoa Joe, Foley, Bret Hart, Hogan, Savage, Hall and Nash, Undertaker, Brian Pillman, Bryan Danielson, Homicide, Scott Steiner, Hollywood Rock, Angle(WWE), Ric Flair, Roddy Piper, Vader, etc.


     wow i like all of those too.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WTF?
> 
> I hate Sid.


I know, I was joking.... :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> wow i like all of those too.


:lmao 



Fallin said:


> I know, I was joking.... :hb


:frustrate


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I also mark for Mr. Perfect and The Total Package Lex "Sexy Lexy" Luger.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I heard WWE were in small talks with Sid regarding a possible appearance at last year's WM.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't mark for Luger, I do something beyond marking that they don't have a word for yet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I don't mark for Luger, I do something beyond marking that they don't have a word for yet.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=BHTj7qfnTak


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

could you describe it as a no **** man crush?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=BHTj7qfnTak


CAN THEY EVEN AFFORD TO PAY ME TO WRESTLE RON?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I don't mark for Luger, I do something beyond marking that they don't have a word for yet.


Don West?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Appearantly Chris Hero and Eddie Kingston are both out of CZW now..

..that company is fucked. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth - Appearantly Chris Hero and Eddie Kingston are both out of CZW now..
> 
> ..that company is fucked. :lmao


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> CAN THEY EVEN AFFORD TO PAY ME TO WRESTLE RON?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


*I DUNNO~!!!?!??!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth - Appearantly Chris Hero and Eddie Kingston are both out of CZW now..
> 
> ..that company is fucked. :lmao


Going to ROH or what?

But yeah, sucks for CZW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> *I DUNNO~!!!?!??!?!?!?!?!*


*SUPERBRAWL SATURDAY!?!?!!?!?!!?*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> *SUPERBRAWL SATURDAY!?!?!!?!?!!?*


*AND THE T-SHIRTS ARE TOO TIGHT TOO BILLY~!!!! !!!!!!!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Going to ROH or what?
> 
> But yeah, sucks for CZW.


Hero is in ROH already (but is very poorly booked) and I'm not so sure about Kingston. I could see them bringing in Kingston the guy has a pretty good sized indy following.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: MY computer's wires are all over the place, trying to get it all sorted


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*I'M PISSED NOW~!!!*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching A.M. RAW

Truth- Lawler said that HBK vs. Cena was "one of the greatest matches he's ever seen" in a completely forced tone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> *I'M PISSED NOW~!!!*


AHAHAHAHA. That made too much sense.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


>


He's either protecting himself from the evil eye, telling somebody he loves them in sign language, or he's rockin'.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if Trish will ever come back.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

She might, but I don't see her coming back in the next year or so.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lie - The Sexual subjectiveness of Sabrina's banner makes me uncomfortable.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He's either protecting himself from the evil eye, telling somebody he loves them in sign language, or he's rockin'.


One word: Clique. (or Kliq)


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> AHAHAHAHA. That made too much sense.


I was screaming so loud when GSP kept getting rocked. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I wonder if Trish will ever come back.*


I wouldn't be suprised if she made an occasional appearance but I don't see it happening anytime soon. She seems to be too happy with her current career.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> One word: Clique. (or Kliq)


It makes sense now. I expect President Bush to use his Presidential powers to grant Triple H at least 5 more reigns.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if she made an occasional appearance but I don't see it happening anytime soon. She seems to be too happy with her current career.


Which is ... Celebrity Cops?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I wonder if Trish will ever come back.*


Can I spank you? 

I was pretty vocal as well Diesel. I was like "no fucking way"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CrazySauce said:


> Chris Benoit, Finlay, William Regal, CM Punk, London, Kendrick, RVD, Benjamin, Flair , Helms, Taylor, Cena, MVP, Umaga are not better than Carlito. You may think they are, but I sure don't.


:lmao


Derek_2k4 said:


> It makes sense now. I expect President Bush to use his Presidential powers to grant Triple H at least 5 more reigns.


Ya. He should give the clique one final run in the WWE. Just have them totally dominate Raw & SD. They could make occasional appearances on ECW, but Lashley needs his shine.


McQueen said:


> Which is ... Celebrity Cops?


LOL Ya. And whatever else she's doing in Canada. Assuming she's there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

--BREAKING NEWS--

iMPACT got a .9 this week. Again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :lmao


That made me laugh out loud, he must either be 10 years old or high as hell to think that Carlito is even close to half the guys he mentioned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Carlito fans are dead to me.



Might watch the Sopranos when AM RAW is finished.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CrazySauce said:


> *Chris Benoit, Finlay, William Regal, CM Punk, London, Kendrick*, RVD, *Benjamin, Flair* , Helms, *Taylor*, Cena, MVP, Umaga are not better than Carlito.


.

EDIT ~ Damn.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if she made an occasional appearance but I don't see it happening anytime soon. She seems to be too happy with her current career.


*ahhh good for her then! I'm very happy to hear that*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> --BREAKING NEWS--
> 
> iMPACT got a .9 this week. Again.


That's not breaking, I posted it at 12:48.

Closed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> .
> 
> EDIT ~ Damn.


Is your usertitle directed towards Spartanlax?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At the part of A.M. RAW where the Hardys won the titles, I was hoping that this time Hall & Nash would sneak up from behind and eliminate The Hardys, in the greatest Russo swerve of all time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That guy is about to get raped (no ****) in the Carlito thread.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That guy is about to get raped (no ****) in the Carlito thread.


I think he makes a good case.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> That guy is about to get raped (no ****) in the Carlito thread.


I'm going to help him out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm going to help him out.


are you going to be for him as the middle rope is for Carlito?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't wait for the WM 23 DVD.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Just came back online.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> A rare personal quality attributed to leaders who arouse fervent popular devotion.


.......................................Google? Webster?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> .......................................google? Webster?


lmao if you google that you get 48,000 responses.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome back AIW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sweet, the first person camera Vince segment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lFR4GuUgDKU

Just put that on my PSP.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=lFR4GuUgDKU
> 
> Just put that on my PSP.


IT WAS ME AUSTIN! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Anybody know how In Your House: A Cold Day In Hell was? 

Truth: I think I might buy the tape. It's cheap. The Austin vs. Taker match has me hooked.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Just woke from my nap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL dude really believes AMP. You should pull a swerve on him.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Made a post in the SVR2008 discussion thread.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm wondering why the media is able to say Easter, but they can't say Christmas.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd feel bad for this guy if he wasn't such an idiot.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUh9A028tvg

Lex Luger is such an amazing seller.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I was just thinking about it...why the fuck was it Rikishi that ran over Austin? Did they ever explain that?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Anybody know how In Your House: A Cold Day In Hell was?
> 
> Truth: I think I might buy the tape. It's cheap. The Austin vs. Taker match has me hooked.


Mila Kunis > Laura Prepon


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I'm wondering why the media is able to say Easter, but they can't say Christmas.


They're scared


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I was just thinking about it...why the fuck was it Rikishi that ran over Austin? Did they ever explain that?


For the Rock(I think)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I was just thinking about it...why the fuck was it Rikishi that ran over Austin? Did they ever explain that?


I don't think so. They were probably just hoping that people would be so happy to see Austin back that they wouldn't ask any questions.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Formula 1 race starts soon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mila Kunis > Laura Prepon


:agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i had fun playing yahoo pool with sabrina, jason, and brye tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think it sucks that the only way to get guys over now is to feud with Vince.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mila Kunis > Laura Prepon


Truth - Despite the fact they are both pretty hot I have to disagree.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I was just thinking about it...why the fuck was it Rikishi that ran over Austin? Did they ever explain that?





> On October 9, 2000, Commissioner Mick Foley used a slip of the tongue from Scotty Too Hotty to implicate Rikishi as the person who had run over Stone Cold Steve Austin at Survivor Series. Rikishi admitted injuring Austin, claiming that he had done so in order to allow his cousin The Rock to achieve stardom, insisting that Buddy Rogers, Bruno Sammartino, Bob Backlund, Hulk Hogan and Austin - "The Great White Hope" - had always pushed over Samoan performers such as High Chief Peter Maivia and Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka, who he believed had been held back.


Off Wikipedia.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

:no: 

Truth: This week's Raw segment with Vince is great.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I never would have thought that the first WWE Diva to make the top 5 in Yahoo searches in one day would be Lillian Garcia.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMP said:


> And Carlito's moveset is perfect because he's cool.


:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: About to watch the 2005 elimination chamber soon.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth - Despite the fact they are both pretty hot I have to disagree.


Well....you're wrong.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sign Guy needs a Stunner.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TOLD YOU HE DID IT FOR THE ROCK~~!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i had fun playing yahoo pool with sabrina, jason, and brye tonight.


*It was a blast! Jeff, Jason and Brye are all very good. 

That Bald Vince segment was alot funnier than it had any right to be*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I never would have thought that the first WWE Diva to make the top 5 in Yahoo searches in one day would be Lillian Garcia.


Lillian > Maria


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Well....you're wrong.


It's because I tried being cool like Carlito by using the middle rope and failed isn't it...


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *It was a blast! Jeff, Jason and Brye are all very good.
> 
> That Bald Vince segment was alot funnier than it had any right to be*


thanks  you too sabrina. you are awesome, you can beat anyone. you beat me, you beat brye, and you beat jason. 

:lmao oh yeah.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- it's been a whole week, and Shatner still has no idea what the hell was going on when he was at the HOF ceremony.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wow.......


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I wanted to play Yahoo! Pool with everyone. :sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I wanted to play Yahoo! Pool with everyone. :sad:


diesel watch out sabrina is going to kill you in pool. btw i got my mojo back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> thanks  you too sabrina. you are awesome, you can beat anyone. you beat me, you beat brye, and you beat jason.
> 
> :lmao oh yeah.


Hey Jeff you ever heard of the wrestler Stalker Ichikawa Z?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- it's been a whole week, and Shatner still has no idea what the hell was going on when he was at the HOF ceremony.


He just sat there with a dumb grin on his face:lmao



Dusty son is starting to piss me off.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> thanks  you too sabrina. you are awesome, you can beat anyone. you beat me, you beat brye, and you beat jason.
> 
> :lmao oh yeah.


*What can I say.. I love beating guys. *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I wanted to play Yahoo! Pool with everyone. :sad:


Nobody wants to play with a guy who represents GSP because they already know that they've won.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just saw the UFC results from last night I'm shocked I can't wait to see this show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *What can I say.. I love beating guys. *


There's a joke there, but I'm not drunk tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well Brye told me you beat him like Cake Mix on MSN Sabrina.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *What can I say.. I love beating guys. *


o....rly:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *What can I say.. I love beating guys. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkQuGNpjAhE

Austin is so great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3908783-post81.html

I got owned, I think. Until he realizes he's an idiot for typing all that when I really am being sarcastic.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *What can I say.. I love beating guys. *


 but..................... its not fair. you can outsmart me. its funny, you beat jason, i beat you, and jason beats me. thats how it went for a while. 

no McQueen whos that?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nobody wants to play with a guy who represents GSP because they already know that they've won.




Owned.


I'll fuck all of you in pool. Yahoo or real.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3908783-post81.html
> 
> I got owned, I think. Until he realizes he's an idiot for typing all that when I really am being sarcastic.


I saw that I thought it was pretty funny, how could anyone think you were serious :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3908783-post81.html
> 
> I got owned, I think. Until he realizes he's an idiot for typing all that when I really am being sarcastic.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nobody wants to play with a guy who represents GSP because they already know that they've won.


 

GSP is still > Serra, and pretty much the entire welterweight division.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkQuGNpjAhE
> 
> Austin is so great.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> GSP is still > Serra, and pretty much the entire welterweight division.


Don't worry, Hughes is going to humble him. If he doesn't, then Serra is on the roids.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Chuck Liddell threatened to put Rampage in the camel clutch, fuck him in the ass, and make him humble then I would mark out.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't worry, Hughes is going to humble him. If he doesn't, then Serra is on the roids.


I still hate the fact that Serra will still more than likely main event atleast one more UFC event.

I hope Hughes messes him up bad, then GSP wins a few more fights, then Hughes/Pierre 3 happens.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3908823-post85.html

Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> If Chuck Liddell threatened to put Rampage in the camel clutch, fuck him in the ass, and make him humble then I would mark out.


:lmao

That would be awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> If Chuck Liddell threatened to put Rampage in the camel clutch, fuck him in the ass, and make him humble then I would mark out.


Rampage is more likely to say that then Liddell. Unless of course Liddell is on the nyquil again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

4Life and others totally destroyed that Carlito thread.:sad:

THE POISON! ON BY GAWD THE POISON!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> 4Life and others totally destroyed that Carlito thread.:sad:
> 
> THE POISON! ON BY GAWD THE POISON!


Terminal Cancer


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching season 2 of the Sopranos:hb:hb:hb:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> 4Life and others totally destroyed that Carlito thread.:sad:
> 
> THE POISON! ON BY GAWD THE POISON!


AHAHAHA you guys are "others" 

cracking jokes and destroying jobbers = ratings


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3908823-post85.html
> 
> Best. Post. Ever.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im calling it a night. good night Sabrina, Diesel, Headliner, AMP, Derek 2K4, Killa CaLi, WCW, McQueen, and everyone else. im so tired from playing pool.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

God, Jesus, and Vince McMahon saved Brian B Flair from a serious ass fucking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Later Jeff

Hopefully Iron Shiek will be the new special guest on the Juice Bar.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ :lmao That would be the greatest promo ever.
Later JDL


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Peace JDL

Sheik + Juice Bar = Ratings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There are a lot of gay wrestlers according to Sheik.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

See ya.

Truth - UFC 70 isn't free in Canada, I'm pretty sure. Because on the add for it tonight, it said "Free on Spike TV, On PPV Outside US".

So, yeah. Shitty deal, indeed. Oh well, my friend will still probably order it since it's a pretty solid card.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - You gotta respect the Juicy One


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth - You gotta respect the Juicy One


Bringing the Juice to XPW was the best decision they ever made.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> There are a lot of gay wrestlers according to Sheik.


*Sheik wanted to screw B Brian Blair in the tushy.. doesn't that make him gay too? 









*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

i'm so glad that was posted earlier that is by far the most entertaining promo I've ever seen.

"I say fuck you son of a gun, you want some of this, you want some of this juicy, juicy, juicy juice?"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> See ya.
> 
> Truth - UFC 70 isn't free in Canada, I'm pretty sure. Because on the add for it tonight, it said "Free on Spike TV, On PPV Outside US".
> 
> So, yeah. Shitty deal, indeed. Oh well, my friend will still probably order it since it's a pretty solid card.


haha, sucks to be you.

I think the only way CZW can survive is if they sign Juvy and have him do the Juice Bar the entire show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I am indeed watching the Sopranos.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Truth: N00bs with rep for rep in their sig get negative rep from me. 

Another Truth: I bought Waylon a premium account today.

Last Truth: CZW is making me sad.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Juvi should have been allowed to cut more promos when he was in the WWE.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think the only way CZW can survive is if they sign Juvy and have him do the Juice Bar the entire show.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I couldn't stand Juventud's promo on XPW or whatever it's called where every second word he said was "juice". Everyone else seems to love it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I have the first two seasons of The Sopranos*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I couldn't stand Juventud's promo on XPW or whatever it's called where every second word he said was "juice". Everyone else seems to love it.


You just don't understand The Juice.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Sheik wanted to screw B Brian Blair in the tushy.. doesn't that make him gay too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Answer my question before I continue to rag on Diesel for GSP sucking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I couldn't stand Juventud's promo on XPW or whatever it's called where every second word he said was "juice". Everyone else seems to love it.


Because its so retarded and incoherant that its amusing. Gotta love how he turns on the fans after they shit on him for trying the rock's routine.

I guess your "just not juicy people", pyro.

Lady Croft you still working on watching 24?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> haha, sucks to be you.
> 
> I think the only way CZW can survive is if they sign Juvy and have him do the Juice Bar the entire show.


Meh, seeing Mirko kick Gonzaga's head off into the 10th row, will be worth paying $15 for. 

Actually, with what happened tonight, I wouldn't be too surprised if Gonzaga beat Cro, actually...
















































Ah, who am I kiddin'. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Sheik wanted to screw B Brian Blair in the tushy.. doesn't that make him gay too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah he only wanted to make him humble because he was worse then Michael Jackson. There's a difference.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Answer my question before I continue to rag on Diesel for GSP sucking.


I CALL FLUKE~!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ AMP being a bad mod



> I have the first two seasons of The Sopranos


Same


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Meh, seeing Mirko kick Gonzaga's head off into the 10th row, will be worth paying $15 for.
> 
> Actually, with what happened tonight, I wouldn't be too surprised if Gonzaga beat Cro, actually...
> 
> Ah, who am I kiddin'. :lmao


If Mirko loses, I'll boycott UFC. 

Meh, I'll probably love it even more because it's so unpredictable.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Answer my question before I continue to rag on Diesel for GSP sucking.


*What's your question, baby? Remember, I have dialup and miss alot 


McQueen, not at the moment. I have watched an episode since we last talked.  I'll get back into it soon though. I burnt myself out on it watching the first two seasons so quickly. 

WCW, good point!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> lol @ AMP being a bad mod
> 
> 
> 
> Same


That guy must not post in the TNA section. If he did then he would know that I always bring the consistently low ratings.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Because its so retarded and incoherant that its amusing. Gotta love how he turns on the fans after they shit on him for trying the rock's routine.


That's why I hated it, I didn't find it funny or amusing in the slightest. He just made himself look like a dumbass, and did so with an incredibly annoying accent.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Matt Serra said:


> I shocked the world



Diesel, change your sig to that.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> I am indeed watching the Sopranos.


The network fucked around with season 6 so I gave up on it. I might go to the video shop and see if I can get the box set out on Tuesday. Gimme something to watch while Mr Cowie is away for three days.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm not really too fond of the new rep levels.:sad:

Although it means we basically have higher rep powers now.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lady Croft if you turn sigs off wrestlingforum should load a lot quicker for you.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NCK said:


> Diesel, change your sig to that.


Never. My usertitle says it all.



> I'm not really too fond of the new rep levels.
> 
> Although it means we basically have higher rep powers now.


 ?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *What's your question, baby? Remember, I have dialup and miss alot
> 
> 
> McQueen, not at the moment. I have watched an episode since we last talked.  I'll get back into it soon though. I burnt myself out on it watching the first two seasons so quickly.
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3908594-post28060.html

Nah, Diesel should change his sig to


Matt Serra said:


> I'm hungry right now. I've got some humble pie in the back


 I don't like the guy but that comment was good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> That's why I hated it, I didn't find it funny or amusing in the slightest. He just made himself look like a dumbass, and did so with an incredibly annoying accent.


Exactly why it was so amusing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm not really too fond of the new rep levels.:sad:
> 
> Although it means we basically have higher rep powers now.


What are you speaking of?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hm, interesting new rep levels.

Anyone feel like telling me what mine is, exactly? :$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3908594-post28060.html
> 
> Nah, Diesel should change his sig to I don't like the guy but that comment was good.



*Ahhh, only if you can catch me. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey MR619, whats up?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> What are you speaking of?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/334211-new-rep-levels.html#post3908904

It just makes things harder to add up. I dont mind the default rep point change, but I don't care too much for the rest.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

AMP, you should come up with some creative titles for rep levels.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Overnight, my rep power went from +8 to +13. 

Hey Mcqueen. How are ya?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm alright I'm thinking of watching one of my wrestling tapes pretty soon.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Ahhh, only if you can catch me. *


you're on.

To Cowie, I offered in the staff forum, no word yet.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I can't be fucked working out my new rep power.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

To AMP, do them anyway 

I can't be fussed working mine out either.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NCK said:


> Truth - I can't be fucked working out my new rep power.


Ditto.

I'll rep you, and tell me what my power is, k? :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a +25 rep power now evidently.


:hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Very stupid. I would post my thoughts in that thread, but somehow I would probably be chewed out. Gonna calculate mine in a bit.

Do High schoolers have break this week?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Think I might go see Grindhouse next week.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cowie said:


> To AMP, do them anyway
> 
> I can't be fussed working mine out either.


I would but my suggestion was to use members in the rep titles and I don't know how well that would go over. Couple of my ideas:

"nicer than KK_UK", "Follows Pyro", "Banned if Holt was Super."


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I'll rep you, and tell me what my power is, k? :$




Alright. 

AMP, they would be awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I want to see that new movie to lookout with the guy from 3rd Rock. I saw a wierd movie with him in it last weekend about drug dealing that was really damn good.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I would but my suggestion was to use members in the rep titles and I don't know how well that would go over. Couple of my ideas:
> 
> "nicer than KK_UK", "Follows Pyro", "Banned if Holt was Super."


Only problem is they need changing when someone gets taken off staff. The user titles you came up with were good, I'm sure you can pull it off again.

LOL who could possibly be nicer than KK UK?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Minoru Suzuki is quickly becoming one of my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

AMP, did you see Blades of Glory yet?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMP, you have to push for "Ballin out of control" at 15,000 rep points.


plz


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NCK said:


> Alright.
> 
> AMP, they would be awesome.


wepped, d00d. :$


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Diesel your rep is +42


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Very stupid. I would post my thoughts in that thread, but somehow I would probably be chewed out. Gonna calculate mine in a bit.
> 
> Do High schoolers have break this week?


Our holidays started the thursday before last and we go back in just over a week. 2 Weeks off school! :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- Minoru Suzuki is quickly becoming one of my favorite wrestlers.


Is it his severly old school appeal, or just his general badassedness coming from the fact he knows he can kill you?

Minoru Suzuki = Charisma and fashionable hair styles


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> New sig.


:lmao You're going to get plenty of shit for that.


His general badassedness coming from the fact the fact that he knows he can kill you. I also love how he likes to no-sell whenever he feels like it. 


.... and the hair, it's awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> AMP, did you see Blades of Glory yet?


Saw it today actually. Very funny flick. 

I wasn't planning on using just staff though Cowie. That's why I don't know if it would go over so well because some members could be offended.

Will do Cali.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao You're going to get plenty of shit for that.


I hope so.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW you need to put B Boy in you sig with Punk he's 10x as bad about it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NCK said:


> Diesel your rep is +42


Oh....Jesus.

-21.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Oh....Jesus.
> 
> -21.


lol

Truth - WCW, I love your sig. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> WCW you need to put B Boy in you sig with Punk he's 10x as bad.


Bboy does it in Bingo Halls. CM Punk does it on the biggest wrestling company in the world.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Oh....Jesus.
> 
> -21.


Diesel, n00b shamer. :lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL this is a wrestling forum, somebody is always going to be offended about something.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Bboy does it in Bingo Halls. CM Punk does it on the biggest wrestling company in the world.


Bboy is in TNA?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bboy is in TNA?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bboy is in TNA?


TNA is a sound stage, which is worse. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't wait for the Clash of Champions set.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I can't wait for the Clash of Champions set.


Has the guy PMed you back?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> TNA is a sound stage, which is worse. :lmao


*TNA would sell their soul for a sound stage. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *TNA would sell their soul for a sound stage. *


:lmao they'd also kill for writing that makes sense and a way to build storylines without cutting matches down to 3 minutes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *TNA would sell their soul for a sound stage. *


They already sold that to Kurt Angle in promise of higher ratings. Kurt Angle is keeping the soul in hopes of living an extra few months.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Has the guy PMed you back?


I haven't PMed him yet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TNA would kill for another WWE talent purge.

Sharp's up to his shit again talkin' smack about Flair and I can't Red Rep him cause i've repped too much today :cuss:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Because I can't justify anyone paying for 1999 WCW, I have decided to sell the set for $50 which means the last disc is basically free.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> TNA would kill for another WWE talent purge.
> 
> Sharp's up to his shit again talkin' smack about Flair and I can't Red Rep him cause i've repped too much today :cuss:


Mercury isn't enough?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL good point. Someone who could actually draw would be better though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mercury isn't enough?


They don't need another painkiller addict.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Where's a mod to close that Carlito thread? We completely spammed the hell out of it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> TNA would kill for another WWE talent purge.
> 
> Sharp's up to his shit again talkin' smack about Flair and I can't Red Rep him cause i've repped too much today :cuss:


I can give him some -21, if you want.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sharp says that Flair isn't in his top 100. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I can give him some -21, if you want.


I loathe Sharp, please do


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I can give him some -21, if you want.


 Not my choice but please do!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Where's a mod to close that Carlito thread? We completely spammed the hell out of it.


Right he..oh wait

RM will probably close it in the morning. Or maybe even David. I'm suprised Slick didn't close it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Someone needs to show Sharp that all time crowd draws over 10,000 list where Flair is second.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Inoki 1st or is Hogan?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tony's mother pisses me off so much.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

You guys don't agree with Sharp? You must not be TRUE wrestling fans.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Inoki 1st or is Hogan?


I forget. I think Hogan. Cali found the list.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Someone needs to show Sharp that all time crowd draws over 10,000 list where Flair is second.


He won't believe.

Hell, some of us didn't believe it because of some misspellings.

Hogan was first, I think it was only U.S. Draws.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sharp thinks Goldberg of all people is the greatest wrestler of all time that's enough for him to hate and then he thinks his reasoning is infallible thats enough to make me despise him gimmick poster or not.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I find Sharp to be entertaining.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The Aug 21 issue of WON has Dave making some conclusions based on Matt Farmer study of crowds over 10,000. The biggest arena draws in history as far as numbers over 10,000 in the 20th century came out to be:
> 1) Hulk Hogan
> 2) Ric Flair
> 3) Bruno Sammartino
> ...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I find Sharp to be entertaining.


*If I ever found Sharp I'd lose him as quickly as possible *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ I'd strike him with the heaviest object I could pick up

Anyways I'm logging off, cya all later, Happy Easter and shit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Aug 21 issue of WON has Dave making some conclusions based on Matt Farmer study of crowds over 10,000. The biggest arena draws in history as far as numbers over 10,000 in the 20th century came out to be:
1) Hulk Hogan
2) Ric Flair
3) Bruno Sammartino
4) Buddy Rogers
5) Steve Austin
6) The Sheik
7) Andre The Giant
8) Lou Thesz
9) Bob Backlund
10)Undertaker
11)Randy Savage
12)The Rock
13)Antonino Rocca
14)Harly Race
15)Jim Londos
16)Nick Foley
17)Antonio Inoki
18)Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Later, man.

Truth - I'm about to find something to eat.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *If I ever found Sharp I'd lose him as quickly as possible *


That's probably the smartest thing to do.

I haven't talked to you in a while, how are you doing?


night McQueen.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Austin number 5/  I want him number 1!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Peace McQueen

I would edit that list to say Mick Foley so it actually looks legit


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> Tony's mother pisses me off so much.


But without his mother there would be no shrink or fucked up Tony


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cowie said:


> But without his mother there would be no shrink or fucked up Tony


*Or Tony fucking shrink. 


Derek, I'm absolutely wonderful. Thank you for asking. How are you?*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Peace McQueen
> 
> I would edit that list to say Mick Foley so it actually looks legit


It was in his newsletter so someone had to type it out, that's why there's typos.

I won't show it to sharp though, won't do any good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It was in his newsletter so someone had to type it out, that's why there's typos.
> 
> I won't show it to sharp though, won't do any good.


I know but if you posted it without correcting it would be a lot easier for him to call bullshit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm fine now, but I had a rough time earlier today.

All I'll say is that there was a point today when I needed some support from my friends and instead they just ridiculed me, so that put me in a really bad mood.

Then I came home, got on the forums, and got in a little argument with Spartanlax. He made a comment about Owen Hart that I found to be in bad taste, and I objected to it.

Since then I'm much better though.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - About to have breakfast. :yum:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm fine now, but I had a rough time earlier today.
> 
> All I'll say is that there was a point today when I needed some support from my friends and instead they just ridiculed me, so that put me in a really bad mood.
> 
> ...


*That happens with friends sometimes. At times they just don't seem to take certain things as seriously as they should. Most of the time it's not malice on their part or anything... just underestimating the serious of any given situation. I've been totally guilty of that myself before...

I'm glad you're doing better though. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So much for the BTB drama dying out. 


Derek_2k4 said:


> I'm fine now, but I had a rough time earlier today.
> 
> All I'll say is that there was a point today when I needed some support from my friends and instead they just ridiculed me, so that put me in a really bad mood.
> 
> ...


Sucks to hear that. Link plz.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Ole: "Will McMahon be paying me to do the interview?"
> 
> WWE rep: "Well, yes."
> 
> Ole: "Then I can't do it. You see, when McMahon bought the business (GCW) from us, and I cursed him and his wife, Vince said, 'Ole, you'll never, ever work again.' If I were to do the interview, and accept money from the WWE, that would make Vince a liar, and I wouldn't want to do that. In order to protect his integrity, I have to refuse."


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lady Croft said:


> *Or Tony fucking shrink.
> 
> 
> Derek, I'm absolutely wonderful. Thank you for asking. How are you?*


OH MY LORD he didn't fuck the shrink in season 6 did he


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cowie said:


> OH MY LORD he didn't fuck the shrink in season 6 did he


*LoL, I don't know, Cowie. I haven't seen season 6 yet.  I was just trying to be witty. *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck 'em


Vince > Ole


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This was when I had my 'brilliant WWE prodcut ideas' in my sig.



Spartanlax said:


> Sent Derek a 'brilliant WWE product' idea:
> 
> Owen Hart safety harness


I said it wasn't funny, then he sent me a PM saying it was 'super-duper funny'


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> This was when I had my 'brilliant WWE prodcut ideas' in my sig.


wow.....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*government cheese is clear proof that God does indeed exist.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I got pretty pissed, so I just left for a while. When I came back I apologized for overreacting (even though I don't think I did).

He claimed he was going to send me a PM apologizing, but got hooked up doing something else. He also told me that I shouldn't try to act like a Saint.

I decided to be the bigger man and not take it any further.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only reason I wanted to apologize was because nobody backed me up about it and I thought maybe more people thought he was in the right.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He also told me that I shouldn't try to act like a Saint.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Jack Bauer is clear proof that God does indeed exist.*


Agreed.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just had some cruddy new breakfast that made me


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Just had some cruddy new breakfast that made me


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lady Croft said:


> *LoL, I don't know, Cowie. I haven't seen season 6 yet.  I was just trying to be witty. *


you got me all excited there for a minute lol


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Agreed.


*Jack Bauer made Satan tap out...*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


>


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And then Satan cursed him with a daughter named Kim.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Jack Bauer made Satan tap out...*


I believe it.

I'm goin to bed, peace everyone and happy easter. Remember to just dye your eggs and don't ask questions.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just saw another commercial for Blades Of Glory.

It seems pretty funny, despite what KIF thinks.

Edit: Later, bro.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


>


 :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I believe it.
> 
> I'm goin to bed, peace everyone and happy easter. Remember to just dye your eggs and don't ask questions.


Will do.

Night AMP.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SHOWED UPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!1


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ben


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi Ben, How are you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Just saw another commercial for Blades Of Glory.
> 
> It seems pretty funny, despite what KIF thinks.
> 
> Edit: Later, bro.


A friend of mine said it was funny. Then again, he said that he thought 'Ghost Rider' was a decent movie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> A friend of mine said it was funny. Then again, he said that he thought *'Ghost Rider' was a decent movie*.


:ns


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *And then Satan cursed him with a daughter named Kim.*


:shocked: 

You've been up for a while now. *Joke instantly pops into mind.*


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I'm calling it a day myself. About to log off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I too must catch some Z's. Night all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Rajah said:


> Not sure what they've done to remove that option,* but the rep comments will change soon* so you'll get a general idea of someones rep level.


*thumbs up*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Ben


mooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> mooooooooooooooooooo


 Right... ok then...

I'm off now. Later everyone.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Role Model said:


> mooooooooooooooooooo


*shivers*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:$


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL that bite over pot being more addictive than crack proves pot kills braincells Cali


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I need to fix my internet..or at least, my ISP !


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

...................


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Eh dawg!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

We are the angry mob.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Just saw Arsenal beat by West Ham.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Eh dawg!





Diesel said:


> Sup.


.​


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

NCK said:


> Truth - Just saw Arsenal beat by West Ham.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool > Arsenal.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Colbert returns soon.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> Liverpool > Arsenal.




True.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

ding dong the thread is dead


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

NCK said:


> Truth - Just saw Arsenal beat by West Ham.


Egh 

Truth - My net should disconnect within the next 20-30 minutes, so I will say goodbye in advance


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm probably heading to bed soon.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Merlin is on TV!  I used to love that movie/series 

Sleep well Diesel!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Morning.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Night.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Refuse  Saw your jumping gifs earlier today!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I'll be able to stay awake for a wee bit longer. 

Truth - I enjoy my new banner.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Sargey 

Nice Avatar/Banner Combo.

Truth: I wanted Diesel to check my rep power but I ran out.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Mornin people.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Refuse can you check my rep power for me? (tell me when I can rep you )


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey J20 and sure Sargey.

13214 at the mo.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I can, Sarge. [/repwhore] 

:side:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Repped you Refuse


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Repped you Refuse


Someone repped me directly after you.



http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141445-the-crucifixion.html

They cant have much rep power though??


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

23 is your power, good sir.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Truth- My Friend can hypnotise a chicken, its fucking funny.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Diesel , np refuse


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Might figure mine out on a calculator.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Just ask someone else who comes on here to check if for you in their rep bar?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I cant Im all repped out.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I demand you all rep me now.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> I demand you all rep me now.


Rep whore!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Rep whore!


Pfft.

I ordered the rep system to be abolished.

Truth: My voice clips to Cody on msn= Ratngs.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Pfft.
> 
> I ordered the rep system to be abolished.
> 
> Truth: My voice clips to Cody on msn= Ratngs.


LOL, ordered. :lmao

Truth-I don't use voice clips on msn.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Off out, later.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> LOL, ordered. :lmao
> 
> Truth-I don't use voice clips on msn.


Yeah, but old people don't take orders from whipper snappers.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I take it you're talking about Rajah?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Obviously.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-Rajah's cool for an old guy.

More truth-This is a bad time to be on WF. The most inactive part of the day.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Got xbox live gold today.

Fucking Americans are so funny omg.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm funnier.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-I don't have an Xbox.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - I use voice clips on MSN, but it gets to the point where I end up calling who Im talking to, much easier


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Calling costs too much money.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Not if you are both with the same provider and 1 on a certain plan


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Damn, you got me on a technicality.

You sure love using that smilie as well, hey?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll have a voicewar with Sargey.

I'm the Ultimo Australian.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I love using emoticons :agree: <---see 

A voicewar eh? I can do lots of impersonations/made up voices too, so you won't know if its me or..someone sitting next to me


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: So here it is, Merry Easter, everybody's having fun. Look to the future now, it's only just begun 

HAPPY EASTER EVERYBODY 

Truth: Mission Impossible in my avatar is now mission reasonably probable 

Three smile sentences in a row 

EDIT:
Hey Tom!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Right i'm going to rep someone, tellsss me my rep powersss.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Sargey said:


> I love using emoticons :agree: <---see
> 
> A voicewar eh? I can do lots of impersonations/made up voices too, so you won't know if its me or..someone sitting next to me


OMG really?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy Easter mate


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: So here it is, Merry Easter, everybody's having fun. Look to the future now, it's only just begun
> 
> HAPPY EASTER EVERYBODY
> 
> ...


I like it! 

Hi Mike. Happy Easter everyone. 

Truth - I got an easter card from my grandad today with £20 in it!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> I like it!
> 
> Hi Mike. Happy Easter everyone.
> 
> Truth - I got an easter card from my grandad today with £20 in it!


You got repped, tell me what my POWER is.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't care for Easter honestly.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

:faint: Your POWER is +42!! Thanks, +13 o) back.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - Dancing In The Moonlight has to be one of the catchiest songs ever made.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I have the lowest rep power of anybody in this thread, that's great...


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> :faint: Your POWER is +42!! Thanks, +13 o) back.


My turn to rep you... tell me what MY rep power is... if it's gone up from +4 or whatever it was, i'm happy


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hehe, I like this! Sparki, yours is +7. Don't know how that works... +13 back.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Plus 42 or whatever it was is scarily high! I only have something like 10 :$

Truth: My brother absolutely loves Dancing in the Moonlight and I have to admit it is pretty catchy Sarge.

Thanks for the Easter wishes. Anyone doing anything fun today?

EDIT: Howdy Sparkimus  :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sparki what's mine?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

oooo +42? Not bad.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Everybodie's whoring themselves out with rep..haha.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> *Plus 42 or whatever it was is scarily high*! I only have something like 10 :$
> 
> Truth: My brother absolutely loves Dancing in the Moonlight and I have to admit it is pretty catchy Sarge.
> 
> ...


Roman King's *earned* his power of about +110. He's ma howmie. (Look in my member love game list and my gift from him if you don't believe me.) He's repped me about 8-10 times!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I have no idea what my rep power is.

Happy easter everyone


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

That's nice..


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

:lmao Miz beat Chris Benoit

I can't believe they just did that after Miz has been jobbed out for months!

Was there an IWC backlash when Smackdown aired this week?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I have no idea what my rep power is.
> 
> Happy easter everyone


 And you too.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rep me.

How do you check others power?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> Rep me.
> 
> How do you check others power?


read your rep.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

You check it by seeing how much more rep you get when they rep you 

Truth - On camp, I played Dancing in the Moonlight on my phone, and I got literally half the people there obsessed with it


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hehe, I like this! Sparki, yours is +7. Don't know how that works... +13 back.


Mine was probably higher than +4. I'm not sure what it was. The new system is confusing 

Hey Mike... Crap day for United yesterday, and i'm not talking about the East Londoners 

j20... sorry, I didn't know what my rep was before you repped me 

... and like 3 others have repped me since lol, thanks guys.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> :lmao Miz beat Chris Benoit
> 
> I can't believe they just did that after Miz has been jobbed out for months!
> 
> * Was there an IWC backlash when Smackdown aired this week?*


I know there where a couple of threads on it.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> :lmao Miz beat Chris Benoit
> 
> I can't believe they just did that after Miz has been jobbed out for months!
> 
> Was there an IWC backlash when Smackdown aired this week?


Mostly from Pyro. I didn't give a fuck, it is only a TV show afterall, right?:side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - My rep has gone up exactly 100 in the last few minutes! :hb


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sparki said:


> Crap day for United yesterday, and i'm not talking about the East Londoners


We'll bounce back. :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

charismatic|enigma said:


> We'll bounce back. :agree:


I'm not convinced. :$


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

My internet hasn't died..could this be a present from my ISP? :$


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> We'll bounce back. :agree:


I'm still conident we'll win the league. Hell, I reckon it'll be 6+ points again by the end of the season... it's just not as comfortable as before 

And now i've said that i've probably jinxed it, so sorry to all the other Man United fans


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

As long as Richardson never plays again we should be ok.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I wonder if Arsenal will have any English players next season


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm scared now. I see a fair few banana skins left (City, West Ham, Chelsea and potentially even Sheffield United) and I just fear the worst.

LOL I can guess Pyro would be p*ssed but then it was his MVP who did the dirty deed so that must have pleased him a bit that their feud is continuing.

I like this new rep system  I didn't even know it had changed and that's why everyone was speaking about it. I got more reps in a few minutes than I've ever remembered and it propelled me over 12K :$

Muchos gracias mis amigos 

EDIT: Who needs an Easter Egg when you can have the present of a friendly ISP instead


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sparki said:


> I'm still conident we'll win the league. Hell, I reckon it'll be 6+ points again by the end of the season... it's just not as comfortable as before
> 
> And now i've said that i've probably jinxed it, so sorry to all the other Man United fans


I'm still confident too. Once we get the injured players back (Neville, Saha), we'll be back at full strength and won't have to play a weakened side.

Truth - Whenever I say John O'Shea is rubbish, he scores.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Something that made me laugh is that King Placebo has the sheep banner and he is being a sheep by copying something that Bubba T and Role Model thought up.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I'm still confident too. Once we get the injured players back (Neville, Saha), we'll be back at full strength and won't have to play a weakened side.
> 
> *Truth - Whenever I say John O'Shea is rubbish, he scores.*


Hopefully he won't be playing for much longer, but if he is, then you know what to do before each match.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I'm scared now. I see a fair few banana skins left (City, West Ham, Chelsea and potentially even *Sheffield United*) and I just fear the worst.


Hehe, yesterday... 2-1!, 2-1! :hb


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I'm still confident too. Once we get the injured players back (Neville, Saha), we'll be back at full strength and won't have to play a weakened side.
> 
> Truth -* Whenever I say John O'Shea is rubbish, he scores.*


If that was he case with me, then he would be the golden boot winner.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Something that made me laugh is that King Placebo has the sheep banner and he is being a sheep by copying something that Bubba T and Role Model thought up.


Irony, hey?

Having said that, I like the banner though.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Gona be busy for a bit, got some more info on how to clean up my pc.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fletcher > O'Shea > Richardson.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Fletcher > O'Shea > Richardson.


 Agreed :agree:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - About to watch some puro.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

[email protected]

Add me in and win. :hb:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Add me in and win. :hb:


 Win what may I ask?!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Here, Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Your life back.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

What if he doesn't have a life?





Like 95% of all wrestling fans.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - I've recieved one easter egg and £10. :hb
Truth - I don't know why I have an easter egg, I'm not a little kid.
Truth - It's still chocolate so I'll take it.
Truth - There's too much truth in this post, I need a lie to even it out.

Chelsea are the greatest football club of all time, and Jose Mourinho is a legend, a class above the rest. Money had no part in their success at all.


That'll do.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Here, Happy Easter everyone


 You to.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I have to go help get things ready now for Easter dinner with the family.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm going to church for Easter i'm going to get a wacky waving inflatable flailing tube man on the way back


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Later Mike.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: I have to go help get things ready now for Easter dinner with the family.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Cya Mike and MoveMent. Hi Ste!  Happy Easter


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm going to church for Easter i'm going to get a wacky waving inflatable flailing tube man on the way back


www.wackywavinginflatablearmflailingtubeman.com

I'm sad enough to Google it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How is everyone?

Everyone got what they want?

Truth: I got SCSA and Hogans' books, and 3 easter eggs, so i'm happy


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> www.wackywavinginflatablearmflailingtubeman.com
> 
> I'm sad enough to Google it.


Thanks I get one much more easily

I'm not going to church till 9:00a.m


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

I got 2 eggs and £20 from my grandad, so I'm happy too.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I got Easter Eggs...too many Easter eggs. It's going to take me ages to eat them all. Poor me.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

:yum: Goin for lunch now. :yum: Roast Chicken  :yum: Cya later everyone :yum: HAPPY EASTER! :yum:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> :yum: Goin for lunch now. :yum: Roast Chicken  :yum: Cya later everyone :yum: HAPPY EASTER! :yum:


I'm having Lamb and dont forget this.

Lamb > Chicken.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

POD said:


> I'm having Lamb and dont forget this.
> 
> Lamb > Chicken.


*Insert Welsh/sheep joke here*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

later mysterio


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm having Turkey and Ham 

Hey Movement, did you like Immortal Technique?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I'm having Turkey and Ham
> 
> Hey Movement, did you like Immortal Technique?


:agree:

I'm downloading a 7 disc set torrent of his now


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Good 

I got a rapidshar link for The Revolutionary Volume 2 if you want it, or are you downloading it now?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Good
> 
> I got a rapidshar link for The Revolutionary Volume 2 if you want it, or are you downloading it now?


It's downloading now  thx for offering though


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I need help working out my new rep power, can someone check their rep now and after I rep them :$

Oh, and hi everyone


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Me!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's ok 

Have you heard Papoose Internationally Known Album?

Check me Tom :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Eating pasta. :yum:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> It's ok
> 
> Have you heard Papoose Internationally Known Album?
> 
> Check me Tom :side:


Iv'e seen it on websites but never actually got to downloading it :$


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Check me...

hahaha


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> It's ok
> 
> Have you heard Papoose Internationally Known Album?
> 
> Check me Tom :side:


TOM!?

Truth: Repped some peeps.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Sup Matt?

Truth: Sharp just said Jarret > HBK :no:

Truth: You should Movement, it's a good album, i've just listened to it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Matt, your new rep level incase your wondering is +16


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Ste, I'm just enjoying some easter eggs :yum:

Truth: Jarrett > HBK on the mic.

HBK > Jarrett in ring.



Dr Dre. said:


> Matt, your new rep level incase your wondering is +16


Sweet


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Matt, your new rep level incase your wondering is +16


read your rep.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: It's Easter for 2 more hours in Melbourne.

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll download it later today

Truth: hungry



Bouma said:


> Truth: It's Easter for 2 more hours in Melbourne.
> 
> Happy Easter Everyone!


where is that out of curiosity


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> read your rep.


Someone repped me at the exact same time as you did asking the same question, so i don't know. I'll try and figure it out though.

Matt, i am shocked by that comment.

HBK > Jarret in every way ever. I'm not a Jarret hater either

How many rep points you have Role Model?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Easter Bouma, you enjoy Villa's rare win. Agbonlahor scored again 



Dr Dre. said:


> Matt, i am shocked by that comment.


Jarrett is an awesome heel 

I love HBK aswell though, just not as much as some


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Jarrett is an awesome heel
> 
> I love HBK aswell though, just not as much as some


HBK as a heel > Jarret :agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model, your's is +43, the other person who just repped me told me their power 

EDIT: Sorry, i keep double posting :$

Melbourne is in Australia Movement


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: My rep went up huge yesterday, Role Model, AMP, KK_UK and Cali all repped me at about the same time


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Cena winning at Wrestlemania :no:

Ah well, I hardly watch wrestling anyway.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Rep whoring looks like fun. I might try it one day.

Edit-Hey Joe, I doubt you rememeber me but anyway...:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Roman King's rep power is sickness.

+110 or something


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Rep whoring looks like fun. I might try it one day.


Or try doing good posts  






Dr Dre. said:


> Roman King's rep power is sickness.
> 
> +110 or something


I have experience that rep a few times. A very rare thing.

Rep > Life :side:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:
 

> Or try doing good posts


That one hurt, man..


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> That one hurt, man..


Thats what your mother said 

Nah I'm sorry, I'll stop. I'm just in an annoying mood. Must be the chocolate :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: CC or Matt, what is my rep power?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: CC or Matt, what is my rep power?


14


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Thats what your mother said
> 
> Nah I'm sorry, I'll stop. I'm just in an annoying mood. Must be the chocolate :side:


STOP! STOP!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Role Model, your's is +43, the other person who just repped me told me their power
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, i keep double posting :$
> 
> Melbourne is in Australia Movement


oh

chocolate>chocolate :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> STOP! STOP!


No, she never said that 

Nah, thats it now I promise


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> where is that out of curiosity


Melbourne's the second most populated city in Australia and in the last few months has had the Australian Open, Grand Pix and World Swimming Championships. How could you not know where Melbourne is :shocked:

Melbourne>Sydney
just for the record.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh my god, I'm going to slit my wrists now.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Truth: Wishing everybody a happy Easter! 

Also just watched the Grudge 2. Wasn't bad, but wasn't great.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm about to take out my wacky waving inflatible flailing tube man 



Bouma said:


> Melbourne's the second most populated city in Australia and in the last few months has had the Australian Open, Grand Pix and World Swimming Championships. How could you not know where Melbourne is :shocked:
> 
> Melbourne>Sydney
> just for the record.


Iv'e only heard of it once , Maybe I should pay attention in school


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

..Dead thread.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Hello.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Downloaded the new Arctic Monkeys album, everyone seems to hate them now, but I'm looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I never really liked the Artic Monkeys.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Arctic Monkeys are good, but I hated all the hype they got. Their first album was average IMO.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was into them well before the hype, so yeah that didn't really effect me at all.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

To be honest, I hadn't heard of them before the hype.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I remember going to see than in August 2005 at the Zodiac which is this tiny little venue in Oxford, good times.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I need someone to check my rep power. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never listened to them. Anything Ben likes music wise, I already hate though seeing as he's a Radiohead/Muse fan...


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Truth: I need someone to check my rep power. :$


er hem.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ewww not Muse.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - PC settings have made everything small .


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> er hem.


K, tell me what is.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

31...nice.:side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> 31...nice.:side:


 Thanks.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Mine is only +7


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-I'm all repped out for today...I feel like such a whore.:$

Truth-that's like the third time I've ever used up all of my daily rep.

Truth-I have low rep power.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't be bothered figuring mine out. Unless someone will tell me, but it doesn't make that big a difference what my rep power is anyway.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I can tell ya if ya want...but I'm starting to feel like a rep bludger now.:side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Truth - I'll tell you :$

Well i would of told you but i got repped twice at the same time :$

Depending on if you have 3000 rep points its 9


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

10..too late King Kro.:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I've repped everyone on the last page I think. Let me know if I haven't.

I barely repped anyone previously, I really should start doing it. I just couldn't be bothered doing it for some reason.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I have like +2 or 3 :$


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I've repped everyone on the last page I think. Let me know if I haven't.
> 
> I barely repped anyone previously, I really should start doing it. I just couldn't be bothered doing it for some reason.


I know how ya feel. I went through a stage where I hardly used the rep thing for months..it wasn't deliberate I just kinda didn't care for it...well I still don't care for it but it is nice to get feedback on your posts.

Getting rep through word games is just like mini pm's though.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah Evo your rep is +9


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

+10 I thought...:$


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I hate the Arctic Monkeys.

I'm pretty sure you wouldn't like them Gord.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I'll spread it around a bit and rep again.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've only heard the Arctic Monkey's one sone "You look good on the dance floor" (I think its called) and I didn't care for it much but at least its not fuckin emo or crappy hip hop *cough FERGIE*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I have 2,651 rep points.

Man it seems like forever since I joined.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Thanks everyone, I'll spread it around a bit and rep again.


Watch out for the new spread and daily rep amount laws.:side:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I've only heard the Arctic Monkey's one sone "You look good on the dance floor" (I think its called) and I didn't care for it much but at least its not fuckin emo or crappy hip hop *cough FERGIE*


Pfft, Old School Hip-Hop ownz you fool.

But I agree with the emo thing.

Enter Shikari are possibly the most annoying band of all time, if you've never heard of them, check them out.

I also hate really over the top screamy stuff, it's fucking stupid. Like Bring me the Horizon, ugh.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm sorry, but no artist is worse than Vanilla Ice. He should die for that :no:

My favourite band is Motorhead, second favourite is Iron Maiden.

It's a shame I was not around in the bands hey-days. But hey! At least they are still producing records.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The Arctic Monkeys are decent, I'm not too big on them though. Their last album was pretty good.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

^^^Your sig isn't working Evo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did I not say crappy Hip Hop and then drop the name Fergie within the same sentence. I'm not really a rap fan but I don't hate it all so I wasn't generalizing the genre


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Gonna do some car washing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rit do I want to go to the Smackdown taping in London? Is Taker going to be there, anyone know?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - For some reason Evo's sig really makes me laugh its just so random.

I was at the Eddie Guerrero Tribute show and it seemed like everyone was there except Taker  but since he's champion now you might actually get lucky.


----------



## #1Benoitfan (Apr 17, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Did I not say crappy Hip Hop and then drop the name Fergie within the same sentence. I'm not really a rap fan but I don't hate it all so I wasn't generalizing the genre


I dont like most rap but some of the non mainstream stuff isnt bad.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Rit do I want to go to the Smackdown taping in London? Is Taker going to be there, anyone know?


Taker would be there I'd say. And yes, definitely go. Don't let the inner smark take hold of you, it should be fun and SD has been decent lately.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

#1Benoitfan said:


> I dont like most rap but some of the non mainstream stuff isnt bad.


That pretty much echo's my feelings on Rap, still I'm a rocker through and through


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Actually it's the Raw taping, not the SD one. So I think I will go...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Fergie isn't Hip hop:no: I don't know what to call it


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

SD > Raw.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Meh, I haven't followed Wrestling at all lately, I tune into Smackdown every few weeks if there will be one good match on. But that's about it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't have to pay either, it's totally free, only bad thing is I'll have to go with people I haven't seen for a long time and don't really like.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Meh, I haven't followed Wrestling at all lately, I tune into Smackdown every few weeks if there will be one good match on. But that's about it.


Did you see the main event last Smackdown?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Raw is decent, same with smackdown. But they aren't good enough to make me want to sit down and watch the whole show. I'd rather just read up on the results on WWE.com


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I don't have to pay either, it's totally free, only bad thing is I'll have to go with people I haven't seen for a long time and don't really like.


Use and abuse them.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think I'll go and I can always change my mind anyways...

I'll watch Raw this week and see how the buildup for the show is.

Although no Triple H is a proper ****.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I think if it's free you should definitely go...you'll more than likely have a good time, yes? It beats doing nothing, anyway. The only reason I'd say you shouldn't go is if you had something better to do that night or had plans.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd be keen to see it if Trips was there, but unfortunately that injury put him out for a while.

It will be interesting to see if he even comes back. Seeing as how he is getting on in years.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kennedy will be at the London Raw Taping.

mark my words.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Hopefully he moves over to Raw and gets a main event slot rather than falling down off the cards like a lot of Raw drafts do.

Cryme Tyme are on Heat


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> Kennedy will be at the London Raw Taping.
> 
> mark my words.


I wish.


Yeah I'm gonna go, it's a shame ECW isn't recorded on the same night, well I don't think it is, I'd love to see Punk.

I need HBK and Maria to be there.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll buy S vs. R 2008 just for Punk.

Yeah I am a mark, shut up!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I wish.
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna go, it's a shame ECW isn't recorded on the same night, well I don't think it is, I'd love to see Punk.


You'd be suprised.

Cryme Tyme should be on Smackdown.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

200?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I wish.
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna go, it's a shame ECW isn't recorded on the same night, well I don't think it is, I'd love to see Punk.
> ...


If ECW is recorded the day after, he might be at RAW in a dark match or something.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

2008 even.

Edited the post.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I wish.
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna go, it's a shame ECW isn't recorded on the same night, well I don't think it is, I'd love to see Punk.
> ...


I never knew you marked for HBK?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Everyone marks for HBK.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's just one of those guys I need to see.

This will only be my second WWE show, last was the Raw taping in Birmingham in 2005.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

off to watch cricket

cyas alll


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> off to watch cricket
> 
> cyas alll


Bye.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm going to go watch it too.

Have a good night guys.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I've been to one house show, that's it.

It was pretty decent I think.

Carlito/Nitro/Benjamin
Kane/Orton
Harry Smith/Matt Striker
Stratus & James/Lita & Melina
HBK & Flair/SS
Edge vs Cena Steel Cage match and a couple of others.

Edit-I can watch the cricket and stay on here. My computer and TV are both in the same room.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been to two WWE shows Judgement Day 2005 and that Eddie Guerrero memorial supershow, been to a few ROH Shows as well last august and another in chicago in October. I have another one coming up in about 3 weeks so i'm pretty excited about that.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

EDIT: I decided to stay.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth = Here. Hi.

Truth = Just had lunch. :yum:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Evolution said:


> EDIT: I decided to stay.


Yay.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I am about to go get myself a lot of food.

It's 11:47pm and I am fucking hungry.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Right I'm going to go to Raw, better not be a waste of my day. :side:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

We have a wicket already Evo, let's celebrate.

RM, you made the right choice. I doubt you'll really regret it.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

I've gone to two house shows, a Live RAW, Backlash 05 and Summerslam 06.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Vaughan is shite


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Who's playing in cricket?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not bothering with the cricket, I know we're going to lose....


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Australia/England.

England 1/22 off 5.1 overs.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

England/Australia


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Cricket is not a real sport :no:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't even get me started.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth - Cricket is not a real sport :no:


rugby is


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> England/Australia


*Spoiler* England Lose *Spoiler* :side:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

AFL is better than Rugby...yeah I said it.:side:

In fact, AFL owns all sports.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> rugby is


I have no problem with Rugby.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

England 2 down already :no:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Does anybody here even know what AFL is?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

how is that a spoiler?

It's a forgone conclusion before the match even started.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Does anyone know how to skip pass the waiting time for rapidshare


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Does anybody here even know what AFL is?


 Is it that Aussie Rules shite?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

^^^

Yeah...it's that Aussie Rules "shit".:no:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

just call it GayFL. Much easier that way.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

You're a fucking comedian.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That wasn't a joke...

:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't you Aussies and Brits agree to not bicker amongst each other and concentrate your efforts on your true enemies.











French Canadians?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

We're both Aussies.

You fucked up! You fucked up!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Can't you Aussies and Brits agree to not bicker amongst each other and concentrate your efforts on your true enemies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This forum has French Canadians? 














:no:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> We're both Aussies.
> 
> You fucked up! You fucked up!


"Whatever man I'm american that makes me have an air of superiority and arrogance due to where I was born by default."

But still despite my mistake I gave you an opportunity to take a shot at French Canadians and you didn't.

Your Dead to me.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

You were always dead to me.

Truth-We really spammed that Holt rant up real good.:$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> just call it GayFL. Much easier that way.


:lmao

Anyone with half a brain know the best sport is the World Game, Football, or as retarded Australians and Americans call it, soccer :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: We've recovered well against Australia in the cricket.

Truth: Someone post in the World Cup Cricket Thread


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> You were always dead to me.
> 
> Truth-We really spammed that Holt rant up real good.:$


Now your just a Liar. Damn French Canandian sympatizer, not even the other Canadians like the FC's.



> Anyone with half a brain know the best sport is the World Game, Football, or as retarded Australians and Americans call it, soccer


That's not my fault and I never understood that myself to be honest. Feet have little to do with (American) Football.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> :lmao
> 
> Anyone with half a brain know the most boring sport is the World Game, Football, or as retarded Australians and Americans call it, soccer :no:


I totally agree.

Nah, I don't really hate soccer (football), just stirring.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I just cut myself with a knife about a half hour ago. Fucking non-sliced bagels. See what you have done to me.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: We've recovered well against Australia in the cricket.
> 
> * Truth: Someone post in the World Cup Cricket Thread*


Why don't you? you lazy bastard.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was the last post 

New Usertitle :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Im still pissed I missed the UFC PPV last night IMO it sound better than mania


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I would pay to see Sissoko on on one with Crouch. Battle of the lanky bastards.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I was just reading some classic rants. Read the entire thread where Delfin and Cali busted joe kills all. You know the dude who pretended to be a wrestler. LMAO, hilarious shit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I'm pissed now I just had to agree with one of Sharp's opinions :cuss:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth - I'm pissed now I just had to agree with one of Sharp's opinions


I agree with what some of what Sharp says about Mysterio. He's very logical sometimes but he is a stubborn bastard and can never agree to disagree.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao
Grendrill is such a dickhead.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Back in this thread.

Happy Easter too .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Watching a movie called "Thank You for Smoking" and so far its really pretty damn funny.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Is there really that many people with the same avatar as me?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth- I've turned avatars and sigs off because my computer is too god damn slow.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> Grendrill is such a dickhead.


Why? what's he done?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth - Watching a movie called "Thank You for Smoking" and so far its really pretty damn funny.


Ugh, that movie was really disappointing to me, not very funny at all aside from a few certain parts, but they were small parts.


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Truth - Watching Straight Shootin' Series with CM Punk and Samoa Joe


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Right finally sorted out my free ticket for the Raw taping in London in two weeks, better be good.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Ugh, that movie was really disappointing to me, not very funny at all aside from a few certain parts, but they were small parts.


It was decent, Little Miss Sunshine was better IMO


----------



## ajwest2k7 (Apr 7, 2007)

Holt this is off topic but please check ure pms!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Back.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ajwest2k7 said:


> Holt this is off topic but please check ure pms!


Do you know how many times the "It wasn't me" line has been used? People fail to realize that rejoinders can be banned too:no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I liked Little Miss Sunshine alot...until the ending. 

*


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Its really obvious when your a rejoiner when you come into Tell The Truth and talk directly to someone.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-That rant FINALLY got closed.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-That rant FINALLY got closed.


About damn time, the thread had turned into a discussion of Bethany chest puppies


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Only a couple of pages were on topic, but I guess that's to be expected in Rants. It was just like a glorified TTT thread in the end...


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Happy Easter you crazy sumbitches!

:side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Same for you too Chris.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Your usertitle is bull







Tom.











 Thanks for the Happy Easter.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hehe, to be honest, I quite like it!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth:

I just got in, my arm hurts.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Were you jumping?!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I liked Little Miss Sunshine alot...until the ending.
> 
> *


I never saw that movie but I hope the ending involved Pirates.

Truth - I'm still up from yesterday


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep all day on the roofs of the highstreet, the shops are shut so it was so good.

What you up to?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Nothing really.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If that was directed at me Refuse, I'm watching a movie.

If not now you know, now you still don't care.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

There's a Backlash comp...yummy.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

LC's banner makes me think of sinful acts on a holy day


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LC's sig in general sometimes reminds me of Quagmire's famous line "Meg, you 18 yet?"

And that makes me feel like Jeffdivalover inside and I die a little bit.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Tonight Luca Brasi will sleep with the fishes :side:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: It wasnt McQueen, dont think Ive spoken to you before.

So hey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh well...

Hey Refuse, how goes the wall jumping?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - My rant about Holt got 15 pages of pure spam that could have been posted in this thread. Why does every rant go completely off topic after like 5 pages? :no:

It should have been closed after 5 pages.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Can someone PLEASE tell me what went down between LC and jeffdivaslover? I asked a week ago and no one told me...they all ignored me


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm bored.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Its going great thanks, had a policeman put me up againt the wall with an arm-lock the other day which sucked though. :side:


What movie are you watching?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Can someone PLEASE tell me what went down between LC and jeffdivaslover? I asked a week ago and no one told me...they all ignored me


I second this request.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I want easter egg gifts...

I will also be in Garston in an hour RBD! Booby war will commence


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Refuse said:


> Its going great thanks, had a policeman put me up againt the wall with an arm-lock the other day which sucked though. :side:
> 
> 
> What movie are you watching?


You should reversed it into a crossface and told that bitch to scream. :$

I woulda.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> I want easter egg gifts...
> 
> I will also be in Garston in an hour RBD! Booby war will commence


YOU!

Truth - Thanks for spamming up my rant with like 5 other people last night.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> You should reversed it into a crossface and told that bitch to scream. :$
> 
> I woulda.


Nah, a Samoan Spike would solve that problem better.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> You should reversed it into a crossface and told that bitch to scream. :$
> 
> I woulda.


No. You wouldn't. You would either run away or wet yourself. Probably the latter.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - My rant about Holt got 15 pages of pure spam that could have been posted in this thread. Why does every rant go completely off topic after like 5 pages? :no:
> 
> It should have been closed after 5 pages.


Yeah, like the last 20 rants of gone that way too, it's usually the same clowns too.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I swore at him a few times Failing Satire, the guy was huge.

It just pissed me off because we didnt really do anything wrong.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> YOU!
> 
> Truth - Thanks for spamming up my rant with like 5 other people last night.


YOU!

Truth- Next time think before you type and there wouldn't be a thread to spam in


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> No. You wouldn't. You would either run away or wet yourself. Probably the latter.


Depends how big he was..:$

Edit: He's huge? yeah i woulda run.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover is her lapdog thats all.

Thank You for Smoking is my movie, I'm finding it to be extremely amusing as I love a good satire.
Great line from the movie involving a senate committee putting a skull and crossbones/poison label on cigarette packs and the main character who is a spin doctor for Big Tabacco's defense.

"The current use of words as opposed to imagery is an obvious move against the non-english speaking people of the United States. The skull and crossbones would speak loudly in all languages, by not using it they are saying they want those who can't read english.... to die." 

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Here


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> Depends how big he was..:$
> 
> Edit: He's huge? yeah i woulda run.


No. Wet yourself. Little chicken... Now get me an easter egg <3


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Truth- Next time think before you type and there wouldn't be a thread to spam in


Truth - Tell that to everyone who makes a rant. Seriously, that section should be deleted if everyone spams all the fucking time and stays off topic.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Depends how big he was..:$
> 
> Edit: He's huge? yeah i woulda run.


He was a big fat 6"4 **** of a policeman.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Here


Evening 

Truth: Rants = Entertainment


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Evening
> 
> Truth: Rants = Entertainment


Hi Matt. Sup?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Tell that to everyone who makes a rant. Seriously, that section should be deleted if everyone spams all the fucking time and stays off topic.


But did they winge about the mods in here? No.


Lesson that needs to be learned by all is, STFU. It's life and life isn't fair. We win, we lose. End of.

And its the internet. Seriously. You can press the x button, people who are in real life wars aren't. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> But did they winge about the mods in here? No.
> 
> 
> Lesson that needs to be learned by all is, STFU. It's life and life isn't fair. We win, we lose. End of.
> ...


Truth - I guess I won't talk about mods anymore. Here I go, I'll click the X button.

Happy Easter.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

And lesson #2

DON'T TAKE STUFF SO FUCKING SERIOUSLY!

Derek, you are a lovely guy but god damn! You are worse than me when it comes to seriousness!

Chill out. If you have any problems. Pass em onto me...  I'm a hardcore bitch!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Talk about mods all you like Derek, as long as you're not bad mouthing me, you say whatever the fuck you want.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : i have a feelin something is happening here, something big..:side:

I might go and check the rants section then


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth- You're lucky it won't let me log out, so now I have to stay. 

No, Ben. Whatever, if people think I'm being too serious on here maybe I just won't be on here. If it makes some people feel better.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello everyone. Hope you all had a happy Easter 

Truth - David closed the rant so I had to come here to spam up.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> And lesson #2
> 
> DON'T TAKE STUFF SO FUCKING SERIOUSLY!
> 
> ...


Fuck you.
<3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Talk about mods all you like Derek, as long as you're not bad mouthing me, you say whatever the fuck you want.


Role Model's a Communist!!!!

I got nothing  oh and Hey Brye.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Brian, I'm doing good thanks, you? 


Jerichoholic said:


> Truth : i have a feelin something is happening here, something big..:side:


Jericho's gonna return!!!1!!!  

Nah, he'll never be back :flip: 



> Hello everyone. Hope you all had a happy Easter


Yep, and still enjoying it now. You?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Why won't it let me log out? This is pissing me off lol.

Truth - I'm going to my grandparents house in 3 hours for Easter.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Role Model's a Communist!!!!
> 
> I got nothing  oh and Hey Brye.


 
Hey McQueen. Sucks your not on MSN. Theres only about 6 people on out of the 54 people I have on my list.

Sup?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im here.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hi Brian, I'm doing good thanks, you?
> 
> Jericho's gonna return!!!1!!!
> 
> ...


Dude, fucking weak, for a moment i thought you WERE telling the truth


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Man i'm looking forward to Spiderman 3.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi BrYan. How are ya?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Dude, fucking weak, for a moment i thought you WERE telling the truth


Me. Truth. What do think this is, like a thread where you have to tell the truth....


Oh shit :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Man i'm looking forward to Spiderman 3.


I'm not, I can't stand the spiderman series


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - Ahh, fuck it. I'll just go on invisible mode and pretend that I'm logged off. Since no one will answer my question.

Later.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hi Brian, I'm doing good thanks, you?
> 
> Jericho's gonna return!!!1!!!
> 
> ...


Oh, Yeah I'm doin good. I'm heading out to lunch in around an hour

Hi, Tom I'm good, you?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Ahh, fuck it. I'll just go on invisible mode and pretend that I'm logged off. Since no one will answer my question.
> 
> Later.


What's the question???????


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Later Derek.

Truth: Watched WSX last night, Jack Evans is a crazy man.



Jerichoholic said:


> What's the question???????


IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT THE QUESTION IS!!!!!

All that matters is that I am the; Jabroni beating, pie eating, trail blazing, eyebrow rasing, People's Champ The Rock.

Sorry, I'm in Rock mode at the moment :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just woke up not too long ago. Mornin'.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just woke up not too long ago. Mornin'.


Hey John, Wassup!?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Yep, and still enjoying it now. You?


Easter was good fun. It's Monday here now in Australia and I've gotten my 3 hours sleep for the night


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just woke up not too long ago. Mornin'.


Morning.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Later Derek.
> 
> Truth: Watched WSX last night, Jack Evans is a crazy man.


Jack evans = ratings and you know this :hb i love jack evans.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just woke up not too long ago. Mornin'.


I'm still up 

Morningfternoon John. i'm still thinking the guy in you avatar is secretly the guy from Prison Break.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi John, you see UFC 69?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Rep bar disappears.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have been all repped out all day.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Brye said:


> Oh, Yeah I'm doin good. I'm heading out to lunch in around an hour
> 
> Hi, Tom I'm good, you?


I'm fine thanks. 



Diesel said:


> Truth - I just woke up not too long ago. Mornin'


 Hi John. How are ya?

Happy easter you two.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

DDMac said:


> Rep bar disappears.


Ye thanks for that all over a smily :hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Brian, Matt, Lee, Tom, McQueen (What's your name, anyway?)



> Hi John, you see UFC 69?


:agree:

The main event ending result had me so steamed, you don't even know.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just woke up not too long ago. Mornin'.


MAAAAAAAAAAAT "THE TERRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAA" SERRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> Ye thanks for that all over a smily :hb


No problem.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My first name is "Mr." you you John.

Eric :hb


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hey Brian, Matt, Lee, Tom, McQueen (What's your name, anyway?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen it yet, gonna download it tonight. Can't wait for Serra vs St Pierre. Shame about the result though :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> MAAAAAAAAAAAT "THE TERRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAA" SERRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


Right when Hughes or Kos destroy him, I'm requesting a gif of it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hey Brian, Matt, Lee, Tom, McQueen (What's your name, anyway?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you sounded pissed when you came on


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

McQueen said:


> My first name is "Mr." you you John.
> 
> Eric :hb


Damn smiley :$


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

DDMac said:


> Damn smiley :$


What is your problem against that smily?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> What is your problem against that smily?


It hurt him as a child :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> It hurt him as a child :side:


How'd you know?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Right when Hughes or Kos destroy him, I'm requesting a gif of it.


I actually think Serra can take Kos after last night. Kos fought a smart fight but Diego looked lost out there. Serra won't look like Diego did. Now Hughes SHOULD destroy Serra and I'll laugh when he does.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> How'd you know?


:argh: It Was a guess :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^o

Somebody tell me what my rep power is.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^o
> 
> Somebody tell me what my rep power is.


Rep me


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^o
> 
> Somebody tell me what my rep power is.


Ok Im 13307 at the moment.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

DDMac said:


> ^^^o
> 
> Somebody tell me what my rep power is.


30 something


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Ta da.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

My rep power > yours.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^o
> 
> Somebody tell me what my rep power is.


Well you got +17 not counting your rep


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I actually think Serra can take Kos after last night. Kos fought a smart fight but Diego looked lost out there. Serra won't look like Diego did. Now Hughes SHOULD destroy Serra and I'll laugh when he does.


I had no clue why Diego didn't be more aggressive on his feet. He should've threw his hands more, since I thought he would have an advantage since he was working with De La Hoya. He didn't even try to get inside.

Kos' wrestling though is crazy, so he would probably be able to take Serra down at will. But if they did fought, I think he would do fine on his feet too. It'd be an even/interesting fight.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Ta da.


48. 

Truth: Mine is 29.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Ta da.


+48 

Mine is +16 :$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Ok Im 13307 at the moment.


 :faint: I'm on 7876...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Refuse said:


> 48.
> 
> Truth: Mine is 29.


wtf? How the hell is his so high? :shocked:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Everyone can feel free to rep their new rep values.

Thx.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mac's negative rep is higher than my positive rep . I got +16


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: My rep power went up 8 overnight, not bad.

Mac must have alot of rep.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Mac's negative rep is higher than my positive rep . I got +16


Spam more, get more 

:side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I need someone to calculate mine. I was told it was 31 but I'm guessing it should be higher.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Spam more, get more
> 
> :side:


You are aware I post in the WOW


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

EGame said:


> I need someone to calculate mine. I was told it was 31 but I'm guessing it should be higher.


Rep me, and I'll tell you :side:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Rep me, and I'll tell you :side:


K done!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Rep me, and I'll tell you :side:


Yeah, me too :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I had no clue why Diego didn't be more aggressive on his feet. He should've threw his hands more, since I thought he would have an advantage since he was working with De La Hoya. He didn't even try to get inside.
> 
> Kos' wrestling though is crazy, so he would probably be able to take Serra down at will. But if they did fought, I think he would do fine on his feet too. It'd be an even/interesting fight.


Yeah but Serra's strength is on the ground. Serra will fight Hughes next, no doubt about it. Hughes saying "I love it" after Serra won just shows that Hughes want to get in there and pound on Serra for comments he's made about him. I could see GSP fighting Diego or Kos next.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

EGame said:


> I need someone to calculate mine. I was told it was 31 but I'm guessing it should be higher.


13362 at mo.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine was +8 now its +13. :hb


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I got a power of 9. It will be 10 after 150 posts.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

EGame said:


> K done!


Yeah, it was +31. Thanks for the rep though


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - My rep has gone up about 150 since 8:00am today. :hb


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Enough with that God-forsaken smiley. Cali deserves a bitch slap for getting people hooked on that shit.

Even though my rep power is higher, I dislike the new system.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth:

Its a revolution!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Even though my rep power is higher, I dislike the new system.


I concur, but it never meant anything anyway.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Aww i missed all the rep givings


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Even though my rep power is higher, I dislike the new system.


 Agreed. It's too confusing... ... :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Yeah, it was +31. Thanks for the rep though


What bullshit.

Fuck all you people with high post count..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^*Enough with that God-forsaken smiley. Cali deserves a bitch slap for getting people hooked on that shit.*
> 
> Even though my rep power is higher, I dislike the new system.


:lmao

I only use it for the actual occasion it is used for


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I just don't like having to spread more. There aren't to many people here worth of my ep and now I must give some to those unworthy to rep someone twice :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

EGame said:


> What bullshit.
> 
> Fuck all you people with high post count..


:$

Argue with idiots in the WWE section, it helps though you'd be sacrificing headaches for posts. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I just don't like having to spread more. There aren't to many people here worth of my ep and now I must give some to those unworthy *to rep someone twice* :side:


Me? 

Or am I an unworthy person?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Why the hell didn't you people rep me? You better not let me catch you in the TNA section cause you shall be warned, assholes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My rep power is +43.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :$
> 
> Argue with idiots in the WWE section, it helps though you'd be sacrificing headaches for posts. :side:


:lmao So True!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :$
> 
> Argue with idiots in the WWE section, it helps though you'd be sacrificing headaches for posts. :side:


Yeah, its not worth it (IMO). I make an occasional post there and thats it


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have managed to send one rep all day.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Me?
> 
> Or am I an unworthy person?


Worthy :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Worthy :side:


Ooooooh scandalous.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why the hell didn't you people rep me? You better not let me catch you in the TNA section cause you shall be warned, assholes.


Ye i did not get repped either  lol


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just woke up whats up?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> My rep power is +43.


 It was 42 thismorning.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i just woke up whats up?


Your dick, ROFLOLMAOMGTFO!!1!!!11!! :side:

Ewwww.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Your dick, ROFLOLMAOMGTFO!!1!!!11!! :side:
> 
> Ewwww.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Your dick, ROFLOLMAOMGTFO!!1!!!11!!
> 
> Ewwww.


That's disgusting

:$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


>


Agreed. :banplz:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: The forum is very active for this time of day.

Odd.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Your dick, ROFLOLMAOMGTFO!!1!!!11!! :side:
> 
> Ewwww.


meh, im to sleepy to make a burn.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I just watched that Mickie Knuckles vs Ian Rotten match again, man its brutal.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334279-best-wrestler-world.html

RM, go close this thread for lacking credibility.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I do it all for the nookie.

:side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334279-best-wrestler-world.html
> 
> RM, go close this thread for lacking credibility.


Ha, you just want to closed because you looked like an ass in it 

Also I thought RM was Sports mod.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: who wants to play yahoo pool against me?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Ha, you just want to closed because you looked like an ass in it
> 
> Also I thought RM was Sports mod.


He might be? I know he's a WWE mod.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: who wants to play yahoo pool against me?


Im out of your leauge, I already won


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334279-best-wrestler-world.html
> 
> RM, go close this thread for lacking credibility.


Done.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Im out of your leauge, I already won


:lmao because i made the black ball in first by mistake. rematch best of 7. winner gets rep.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Ha, you just want to closed because you looked like an ass in it
> 
> Also I thought RM was Sports mod.


I did? Wow, I suck.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> :lmao because i made the black ball in first by mistake. rematch best of 7. winner gets rep.


Im busy


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Im busy


yeah looking at ashley pictures .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Ha, you just want to closed because you looked like an ass in it
> 
> Also I thought RM was Sports mod.


I'm both.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah looking at ashley pictures .


More like working on my stuff for BTB WC


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I'm both.


When were you made WWE mod? I don't really go in the section so I have no idea about the happenings of it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> More like working on my stuff for BTB WC


fine. tell me when you're done and ready to play.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> When were you made WWE mod? I don't really go in the section so I have no idea about the happenings of it.


About 2 years ago.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I need to get my post count up to 19000 by midnight tonight :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I cant belive the thread starter spelt RVD "Rob Van *Damn*".

:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> About 2 years ago.


Oh. I always just thought you were just sports mod.

Truth - After nearly 48 hours of solid downloading, the Football Factory is minutes away from completion


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You're pretty stupid then.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> You're pretty stupid then.


Cough *Look at his avatar* Cough .


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> You're pretty stupid then.


I always thought 2Slick, Pyro and SIAG were the main WWE Section mods.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Logging off. Later


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro hasn't done any modding in there for about a year. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Logging off. Later


bye brye.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I always thought 2Slick, Pyro and SIAG were the main WWE Section mods.


You knew Slick was a WWE mod but didn't know about RM? Odd.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I dont understand why they keep people Mods when they move up to Super Mod. Like 2Slick still being WWE Mod and DavidEFC Still being Media.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I think its so they still get contacted if there is a problem in that section, they put most effort into them sections.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Just a question, has Rajah ever posted in the wrestling section? I've never seen him post there at all or even sound like he's vaguely interested in Wrestling. Sure, he's a good Admin but I just find it a little strange.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: A legend returns to Dream Team tonight :side:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I cant recall Rajah posting in the Wrestling Section either, Im sure he has though.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Just a question, has Rajah ever posted in the wrestling section? I've never seen him post there at all or even sound like he's vaguely interested in Wrestling. Sure, he's a good Admin but I just find it a little strange.


I remember him posting once a little while back but that was just to tell a mod (or Smod) not to delete a post.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth: A legend returns to Dream Team tonight


Harchester?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes.

Did you mean is the team in Dream Team called Harchester?

If so yes


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Dinner time.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Just a question, has Rajah ever posted in the wrestling section? I've never seen him post there at all or even sound like he's vaguely interested in Wrestling. Sure, he's a good Admin but I just find it a little strange.


 I haven't seen any admins post in the wrestling sections.

Whats been going on in Dream Team? I haven't been watching since Virgin got rid of Sky. :no:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Did you mean is the team in Dream Team called Harchester?
> 
> If so yes


I'm not sure what I meant. I've never even seen an episode of the show. I just recall reading an interview with a part-time football who acts in that show.

Truth - Footballer's wives is comedy gold. I remember laughing my ass off at the Ashley Cole like player who was gay.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Dream Team > Footballer's Wives

God, i need Matt or Mike here to tell how great Dream Team is


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Is Dream Team a comedy? Unfortunately it just isn't on Australian TV.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dream Team was amazing, was being the important word.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model, do you know who returns tonight !!!????!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Here ....or am I


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Role Model, do you know who returns tonight !!!????!!!


Fletch returns from the dead, not sure if that's happening tonight though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It Is!!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I might Sky+ it then, that sounds far to funny to miss.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I need a smile that does a evil laugh



Dr Dre. said:


> It Is!!!!!!


:agree:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello again people


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I need a smiley that does a evil laugh
> 
> 
> 
> :agree:


Did you say smiley? I think I can sort that out for ya. :agree:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - The Best of American Dragon is on TWCfight tonight. I wonder if that's worth watching during dinner.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lol

In terms of legends at Harchester:

Eugene Rose > Fletch > Viv > Jamie Parker > Don Barker > Patrick Doyle > Miguel and Sean > Everyone Else


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I need a smiley that does a evil laugh
> 
> 
> 
> :agree:


Here's a few...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Did you say smiley? I think I can sort that out for ya. :agree:


awesome


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i hope lakers win tonight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The first 3-4 series of Dream Team were watchable, it's utterly awful now.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/334270-wrestlers-photo-me.html

Needs to be closed Ben .


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Last season was, it's improved alot this season.

Miguel and Sean are comedy gold


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- Put a new background on my yahoo 360 page *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Godfather 2.


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

this one is greatness


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I need a smile that does a evil laugh
> 
> 
> 
> :agree:


Tom, it's time for me to beat you out. Devil smilies? PSH. I have exactly what he needs.










This smiley rivalry is...sad. :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Tom, it's time for me to beat you out. Devil smilies? PSH. I have exactly what he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Truth- Put a new background on my yahoo 360 page *


nice , sabrina you want a pool game against me? i been on a streak today.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Playing GOW2.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Tom, it's time for me to beat you out. Devil smilies? PSH. I have exactly what he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're on Chris... 

Bouncing!

 
Beat them!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching Godfather 2.
> 
> 
> :hb


 Same here. :shocked:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> nice , sabrina you want a pool game against me? i been on a streak today.


*Can't right now sweety. I'm preparing Easter dinner.*


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> You're on Chris...
> 
> Bouncing!
> 
> ...












I'm not impressed, and therefore will make no attempt to beat those.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Playing GOW2.


The Ariel fights were the shiznit right

Fuelpark makes the exact same request in the if thread seemily twice a day and nobody ever does it :lmao. He should just stop, especially after he snapped on everyobody a few weeks ago


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Can't right now sweety. I'm preparing Easter dinner.*


oh, then later. Sabrina are you going to watch the laker game? its suns vs lakers.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> The Ariel fights were the shiznit right
> 
> Fuelpark makes the exact same request in the if thread seemily twice a day and nobody ever does it :lmao. He should just stop, especially after he snapped on everyobody a few weeks ago


Warn him:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Warn him:lmao


I can't, I don't mod VIP......yet :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> The Ariel fights were the shiznit right
> 
> Fuelpark makes the exact same request in the if thread seemily twice a day and nobody ever does it :lmao. He should just stop, especially after he snapped on everyobody a few weeks ago


Yeah, they're an awesome addition to the game.

It took me so long to figure out how you open those 2 doors on that island. Where you have to lay one of the dead bodys on one of the buttons, and let the crank slowly go. I was fucking with that so long yesterday.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> oh, then later. Sabrina are you going to watch the laker game? its suns vs lakers.


*I don't know. My dad might have it on. I wont be in control of the TV. Dad always does that when we have guests.*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching The Devil's Advocate now:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, they're an awesome addition to the game.
> 
> It took me so long to figure out how you open those 2 doors on that island. Where you have to lay one of the dead bodys on one of the buttons, and let the crank slowly go. I was fucking with that so long yesterday.


NEWWWWWWWW WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORRRRRRRLD!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

What do you think of this?










I tried doing something different.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, they're an awesome addition to the game.
> 
> It took me so long to figure out how you open those 2 doors on that island. Where you have to lay one of the dead bodys on one of the buttons, and let the crank slowly go. I was fucking with that so long yesterday.


n00b.

hi.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth: *That Koscheck/Sanchez fight last night was the most pathetic bout outside of 'King of the Cage' that I think I have ever seen.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> NEWWWWWWWW WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORRRRRRRLD!


   

It doesn't look right on Serra, damn it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMP should check his REPPPP.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello. Just watched the end of Madrid v Osasuna.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth: *That Koscheck/Sanchez fight last night was the most pathetic bout outside of 'King of the Cage' that I think I have ever seen.


I know 

I thought it was going to be a war too considering the bad blood between the two.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> AMP should check his REPPPP.


:lmao

It's funny cause it's true.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> n00b.
> 
> hi.






Super Delfin said:


> *Truth: *That Koscheck/Sanchez fight last night was the most pathetic bout outside of 'King of the Cage' that I think I have ever seen.


Yeah, it was pretty bad. Did you see what Diego did at the weigh ins? Where he shoved Koscheck. Made me think he was actually going to come out swinging. Quite opposite, though.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't know. My dad might have it on. I wont be in control of the TV. Dad always does that when we have guests.*


same here. sabrina after the nba season is over, and the playoffs. do you want to join my fantasy basketball league? its going to be on yahoo.com, but you have to sign up after the season and playoffs are over. so would you like to join?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is wrestlingforum.com in the corner?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why is wrestlingforum.com in the corner?


It's what we should do with all requests, so they can't be used elsewhere.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's funny cause it's true.


Glad you liked.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, it was pretty bad. Did you see what Diego did at the weigh ins? Where he shoved Koscheck. Made me think he was actually going to come out swinging. Quite opposite, though.


What made worse is Diego was all "take off your glasses pussy" at weigh ins and then Kos taunted him throughout the entire fight while Diego just stood there.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Why is wrestlingforum.com in the corner?


One of the new gay rules in the GFX Section. I guess its so people don't use banners made here in other forums.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> It's what we should do with all requests, so they can't be used elsewhere.


:banplz:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> What made worse is Diego was all "take off your glasses pussy" at weigh ins and then Kos taunted him throughout the entire fight while Diego just stood there.


Nothin' beats Koscheck's after comments though.

"He's 19 and ONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"

:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I enjoy illegally downloading UFC PPVs because they are smaller files usually and are often posted as seperate fights. So you don't necessarily have to DL every match.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - After reading the rant about booking king, i might do a BTB.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire,I likes it, I likes it a lot

I'm downloading last nights PPV for a torrent site, its oving slow as shit


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Nothin' beats Koscheck's after comments though.
> 
> "He's 19 and ONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"
> 
> :lmao


I repped you 

I love Rogan trying to defend the fight in the 3rd, "Both guys are fighting very patient not wanting to make a mistake because neither guy wants to lose to the other." While it may have been true, it's no excuse. That fight was more boring than Arlovski/Sylvia 3. And that's saying something.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I enjoy illegally downloading UFC PPVs because they are smaller files usually and are often posted as seperate fights. So you don't necessarily have to DL every match.


Did yo watch Huerta/Garcia? That fight was what Kos/Sanchez should have been.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stop talking about UFC plzkthx


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Here, back from Lunch


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Fine...










No wrestling forum on it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Was the main event any good last night, I might download it if it's worth it.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did yo watch Huerta/Garcia? That fight was what Kos/Sanchez should have been.


Yeah they were slugging it out the whole time, crazy shit. If I was watching live I would have been waiting for a knockout any second. But since I downloaded an NSV I kind of already knew how long it was going to be. You know the match isn't ending when the progress bar is only halfway through the video.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Was the main event any good last night, I might download it if it's worth it.


It was good live because of the huge upset. It only lasted a few minutes and knowing that an upset takes places kinda takes away from it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I didn't know about the result untill you said upset, thanks for spoiling it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^See thats why there shouldn't be UFC talkin TTT

There is no excuse for not following a rule when the rule is in the thread title :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cali, You watchin the Sox tonight?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Yup



Failing Satire said:


> Fine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Eating a peep.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Yeah I didn't know about the result untill you said upset, thanks for spoiling it.


bumping to make sure you don't miss it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Yeah I didn't know about the result untill you said upset, thanks for spoiling it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I repped you
> 
> I love Rogan trying to defend the fight in the 3rd, "Both guys are fighting very patient not wanting to make a mistake because neither guy wants to lose to the other." While it may have been true, it's no excuse. That fight was more boring than Arlovski/Sylvia 3. And that's saying something.


Your rep comment disgusts me. :agree:

Yeah it was pretty boring, since besides that take down at the end of the first, it was pretty much like a light sparring match, with very little engage. Kos got some nice shots in here and there, though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Proper fucked off with you now. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah I didn't know about the result untill you said upset, thanks for spoiling it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^Yup
> 
> 
> Awesome


Nice, looks like we got Schilling goin tonight. Hopefully he'll do better than his first start


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Downloading my first OVW show fromPWT, the card looks nice so I said whatthe hell


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Owened > Al Caponed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Nice, looks like we got Schilling goin tonight. Hopefully he'll do better than his first start


I hope so


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Proper fucked off with you now. :sad:


I wish I understood your british slang


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hope so


I really hope he's not going to be like that all season . Atleast we got Dice K again in a few days


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Dice K at Fenway = :hb



WCW said:


> Owened > Al Caponed.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wish I understood your british slang


Iv seen Snatch and Lock, Stock, and two smoking barrels. I get what he's saying


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I want to smoke crack out of a foily with Todd Bridges.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Lock Stock is the greatest film ever made.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't wait to see Dice K's first game at Fenway


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wish I understood your british slang


It means hes proper pissed off at you for saying what you said.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Iv seen Snatch and Lock, Stock, and two smoking barrels. I get what he's saying


So you're saying if I watch movies in Spanish, I'll be able to pass the class next semester? THANKS HOLT!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Lock Stock is the greatest film ever made.


Good that you acknowledged its greatness, because if ya didn't, I'll kill ya :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bloody hell


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> It means hes proper pissed off at you for saying what you said.


Whys it gotta be proper though?

I'm sorry RM, thought you knew based on all the talk about it. Go download Huerta/Garcia because that's the FOTY.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Bloody hell


Let's drink some tea!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok AMP I'll do that.



Super Delfin said:


> Let's drink some tea!


I hate tea personally.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Whys it gotta be proper though?
> 
> I'm sorry RM, thought you knew based on all the talk about it. Go download Huerta/Garcia because that's the FOTY.


because he used Fucked excuse my french,


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I hate tea personally.


*Truth:* I like iced tea usually. Hot tea doesn't cut it for me though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> because he used Fucked excuse my *french*,


I thought we were talking British :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't understand how anyone could like tea.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Let's drink some tea!


Bloody tea?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> because he used Fucked excuse my french,


So you can't be fucked unless you're properly fucked?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Where can I download single fights from last nights PPV, the torrent from PWT is bollocks


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I hate normal tea but love ice tea.

Lipton ice tea is godly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So you can't be fucked unless you're properly fucked?


Not bloody likely!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So you can't be fucked unless you're properly fucked?


 I guess


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Deeply Confused.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Where can I download single fights from last nights PPV, the torrent from PWT is bollocks


Georges St. Pierre vs. Matt Serra!
http://rapidshare.com/files/24881441/fight05.nsv
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=162QGIJR

Diego Sanchez vs. Josh Koscheck 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=793NOFV2
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/24882594/fight04.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24881402/fight04.part2.rar 

Mike Swick vs. Yushin Okami 
http://rapidshare.com/files/24874107/fight02.nsv

Roger Huerta vs. Leonard Garcia 
http://rapidshare.com/files/24876915/fight03.nsv

Kendall Grove vs. Alan Belcher 
http://rapidshare.com/files/24872276/fight01.nsv

Luke Cummo vs. Josh Haynes
http://rapidshare.com/files/24883806/fight06.nsv


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So you can't be fucked unless you're properly fucked?


No RM said Fucked instead of proper pissed


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> Where can I download single fights from last nights PPV, the torrent from PWT is bollocks


PM coming your way. 

Edit: Nice, Delf.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ John, could you send me all the good fights from last night?



Overrated™ said:


> No RM said Fucked instead of proper pissed


 
Oh, i get it now


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Georges St. Pierre vs. Matt Serra!
> http://rapidshare.com/files/24881441/fight05.nsv
> or
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=162QGIJR
> ...


This isn't the multimedia section.



Closed.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Georges St. Pierre vs. Matt Serra!
> http://rapidshare.com/files/24881441/fight05.nsv
> or
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=162QGIJR
> ...



Did you ever know that you're my hero?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Super Delfin said:


> Georges St. Pierre vs. Matt Serra!
> http://rapidshare.com/files/24881441/fight05.nsv
> or
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=162QGIJR
> ...



what is the best match? cant be arsed waiting for it to come over to england.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> ^ John, could you send me all the good fights from last night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have the same GIF as Booking King. 

For those looking to download the best fight: Huerta vs. Garcia.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

bloody arse 


Yer!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Do I need Winamp to play nsv files, cause I hate winamp


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You have the same GIF as Booking King.
> 
> For those looking to download the best fight: Huerta vs. Garcia.


He should be honored to have the same gif as the king of booking.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Do I need Winamp to play nsv files, cause I hate winamp


That or VLC player. I never used VLC but they say it works for NSV.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Do I need Winamp to play nsv files, cause I hate winamp


VLC should do. That's what I use anyway.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You have the same GIF as Booking King.
> 
> For those looking to download the best fight: Huerta vs. Garcia.


Thank you


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Holt shouldn't be quoting Bette Midler. It's the opposite of "ballin'".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the links, they are Super!11111!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He should be honored to have the same gif as the king of booking.


He's the king of booking and the future. That's ballin.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *You have the same GIF as Booking King.*
> 
> For those looking to download the best fight: Huerta vs. Garcia.


 Bloody thief. Hell I'm not changing mine, he can


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Booking King is the man


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's the king of booking and the future. That's ballin.


Anyone that declares himself ruler of a certain section before he even posts there deserves a kick to the groin.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - i finally got onto msn


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Bloody thief. Hell I'm not changing mine, he can


Having Orton in your sig makes you lame.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3912073-post75.html

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao



AMPLine4Life said:


> Having Orton in your sig makes you lame.


What if he's getting his ass kicked?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> ^ :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> What if he's getting his ass kicked?


Still lame.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watching the 2007 Rumble match again. :$


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I cant watch the UFC fight i downloaded


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Still lame.


Fixed :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> I cant watch the UFC fight i downloaded


y


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> y


I dont really know, it wont work on 3 video players i tried


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Gimmick on a pole match: Jay Lethal vs Sonjay Dutt. Winner gets to keep his gimmick.


Coming soon to a PPV near you!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> I dont really know, it wont work on 3 video players i tried


Download WinAmp.


----------



## wabak (Nov 10, 2006)

Truth - i love Role Model's sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Download WinAmp.


Cant be arsed ill just wait for it to air on bravo.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sabu's elimination at the '07 Rumble was great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Fixed :side:


The Teacher sucks as well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Teacher sucks as well.


:cuss: :bs:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Sabu's elimination at the '07 Rumble was great.


Yeh it was, chokeslam through a table?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Yeh it was, chokeslam through a table?


Yes sir.

New awesome gif


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wouldn't mind if I never saw or heard from Teddy Long again.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

]

I fucking love it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just upped some people's rep by +42. 

Truth - Sandman got eliminated so fast in the Rumble. Atleast he hit Hardy with the cane, though. :lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> I wouldn't mind if I never saw or heard from Teddy Long again.


Same here he pisses me off


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just upped some people's rep by +42.
> 
> Truth - Sandman got eliminated so fast in the Rumble. Atleast he hit Hardy with the cane, though. :lmao



Didnt you have +26 a few days ago?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Watching a 4 hour "best of American Dragon" show!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just upped some people's rep by +42.
> 
> Truth - Sandman got eliminated so fast in the Rumble. Atleast he hit Hardy with the cane, though. :lmao


Damn i did not get +42'ed


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

^



Brye said:


> Didnt you have +26 a few days ago?


Yeah, lol. Thanks to the new rep rules though, much higher now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, lol. Thanks to the new rep rules though, much higher now.


Whoa, What did I miss here?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Same here he pisses me off


Why, because he's a ***** right?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Mine only went up by 8 though?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Whoa, What did I miss here?


Check out the thread in the Suggestions and Help section.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Check out the thread in the Suggestions and Help section.


Damn, I'm gonna have to do alot of Math now


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Why, because he's a ***** right?


Nope, its just the way he walks :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: was listening to Vladamir's theme music, All for the Motherland pretty damn catchy. Perfect workout music


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - It's much easier to just rep someone, and just have them tell you what your power is.

Truth - Eating lunch.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Brye said:


> Damn, I'm gonna have to do alot of Math now


Just rep me ill tell ya how much you have


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Just rep me ill tell ya how much you have


Done, I'd rep you too John, but i have to spread


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Brye said:


> Done, I'd rep you too John, but i have to spread


+19


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model I just saw your warning for DX The Kliq NWO, he needs to get axed, he's been bumping old threads for days now


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> +19


Damn, only went up 3 :$


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

anyone else need to know how much there rep power is?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Role Model I just saw your warning for DX The Kliq NWO, he needs to get axed, he's been bumping old threads for days now


PM Rajah and tell him, he'll take care of him, I would but I'm off now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: My new rep power is only +16


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

+25 :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> +25 :hb


How much rep do you have Cali?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I marked during the end of the '07 Rumble match.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I was upset at the end of it 

Truth: Marked out for Fletch returning in DreamTeam

Lol Overrated, that's the sneakiest hint for rep ever :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> How much rep do you have Cali?


14,076


:hb


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> I was upset at the end of it
> 
> Truth: Marked out for Fletch returning in DreamTeam
> 
> Lol Overrated, that's the sneakiest hint for rep ever :lmao


:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> 14,076
> 
> 
> :hb


I got less :$ Much less

Eating some Ice Cream


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

wep 4 wep, Cal?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> 14,076
> 
> 
> :hb


Jesus Christ :shocked: i only have 740


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Jesus Christ :shocked: i only have 740


I got 10145


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao I got red repped for that Mexican comment in the Carlito thread.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Spoiler



21222



:lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: So far Ive been repped alot today. Most in a long time.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

754 now thanks to dre


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers losing 45-37


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Khali going into the Rumble and head butting everyone was awesome.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I got so much rep this morning asking how much other people's rep power is


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> wep 4 wep, Cal?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

green rep is 4 lyfe


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Rep is important again!111!1!1!1!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ive had about 5 reps today but one of them was negative for putting this smily in a post :hb i think it took about 40 off me


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Rep is important again!111!1!1!1!


Wep > Life


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Ive had about 5 reps today but one of them was negative for putting this smily in a post :hb i think it took about 40 off me


:lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Not many people have a -40 rep power...

In fact I can only think of one person that does.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd sell my soul for 50,000 green rep points :side:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I think I would rather have a donut.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

rep sux. tru.

Truth - I'm about to watch Kennedy/Batista from RR07. Haven't seen it since watching it when it first aired.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'd sell my soul for 50,000 green rep points :side:


Buy 10 lifetime memberships.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Refuse said:


> Not many people have a -40 rep power...
> 
> In fact I can only think of one person that does.


well it was near that, DDmac red repped me


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Buy 10 lifetime memberships.


:side: Maybe I will


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth:

I want to cum on shiney Britney's shiney bald head.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WF`S HARDCORECHAMP said:


> Killa CaLi said:
> 
> 
> > WF`S HARDCORECHAMP said:
> ...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers are back 51-46 there still down, but not by 10 atleast.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

That's so awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm still have a convo with him. I'll post the rest when I'm done if you want :lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

im not sure which i find more annoing all lower case or ALL HIGHER CASE BOTH ARE FUCKING ANNOYING.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm still have a convo with him. I'll post the rest when I'm done if you want :lmao


:lmao

Do it


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm still have a convo with him. I'll post the rest when I'm done if you want :lmao


Dooo it!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm still have a convo with him. I'll post the rest when I'm done if you want :lmao


LOL why did you neg rep him?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just came back online, not too long ago.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Just came back online, not too long ago.


Hi Justin. I'm getting better at pool  Sup?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks cali for the red rep :hb to you to :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> LOL why did you neg rep him?


I disagree with his posts.



> Thanks cali for the red rep :hb to you to:no:


:hb


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Hi Justin. I'm getting better at pool  Sup?


Nothing much. I tried earlier again at the pool. But still suck.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> I disagree with his posts.
> 
> 
> 
> :hb


Why did you red rep me :hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brian, I'd woop your ass in Yahoo Pool. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Why did you red rep me :hb


I don't enjoy your company


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Brian, I'd woop your ass in Yahoo Pool. :$


Yeah, you would :$ my record is 6-4


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't enjoy your company


oh kool kool thanks for being honest


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I played someone much earlier today that beat me in Yahoo pool 4 times straight. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I played someone uch earlier today that beat me in Yahoo pool 4 times straight. :no:


Ouch :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, you would :$ my record is 6-4


you want a game? its halftime, and i got time to kill. my streak is 8+ right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm calling out John to a Yahoo Pool game :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Brye said:


> I'm calling out John to a Yahoo Pool game :$


Who john?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

K, what pool room are you in, Brian?



Killa CaLi said:


> I don't enjoy your company


You should put him 'on notice'.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey John what is your rep power? :$


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Diesel said:


> K, what pool room are you in, Brian?
> 
> 
> 
> *You should put him 'on notice'.*


What does that mean


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching The Sopranos.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

EGame said:


> Hey John what is your rep power? :$


+42. [/badass] 

Yours? :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It means he's gonna put you in the STFU, fuck you in the ass and make you humble. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> K, what pool room are you in, Brian?
> 
> 
> 
> You should put him 'on notice'.


 
Room: Sappy
Name: Brye999


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> What does that mean


It means you're very close to becoming dead to me.



Just like Bowtie pasta


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> +42. [/badass]
> 
> Yours? :$


WTF? I don't see how everyone is getting such huge rep additions. 

I'm only at 31. :sad:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching The Sopranos.


crap show


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I want to know my rep power.

Someone wanna be the one to get repped?!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

EGame said:


> WTF? I don't see how everyone is getting such huge rep additions.
> 
> I'm only at 31. :sad:


I was a little surprised when NCK told me that was it too, but hey, whatever. It's cool with me. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I want to know my rep power.
> 
> Someone wanna be the one to get repped?!


Yeah


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> crap show


omfg go watch Smallville


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Just made a file exchange request.

Well its more of a desperate plea!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Great gif or greatest gif ever?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao

Johns beatin my ass in pool :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Great gif or greatest gif ever?


I'm offended.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Great gif or greatest gif ever?


Greatness I still have that saved on my computer :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I was a little surprised when NCK told me that was it too, but hey, whatever. It's cool with me. :agree:


Either way that's impressive. I remember when I used to have the higher rep power though. :sad:

Truth: I feel like getting a new banner.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Greatness I still have that saved on my computer :lmao


I was thinking about puttin it in my sig but someone might get offended. Nolo king was offended when I used the word ******


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Thats hilarious.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

John's killing me


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I was thinking about puttin it in my sig but someone might get offended. Nolo king was offended when I used the word ******


Yeah they might it's still funny though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> John's killing me


:hb


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Brye, I cannot rep you.

Anyone that I can rep wanna tell me? EGame? Cali?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Brye, I cannot rep you.
> 
> Anyone that I can rep wanna tell me? EGame? Cali?


oh


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll take some rep

plz


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Brye, I cannot rep you.
> 
> Anyone that I can rep wanna tell me? EGame? Cali?


Yeah sure.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Brye, I cannot rep you.
> 
> Anyone that I can rep wanna tell me? EGame? Cali?


me! green rep please


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I was thinking about puttin it in my sig but someone might get offended. Nolo king was offended when I used the word ******


Screw them being offended, people are offended by everything nowadays.

Sig it. Now. Well, resize it to limits first..:side:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

o man, the game i'm downloading is 3.14GB, my current speed is a miserly 18kb's.

Not good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> o man, the game i'm downloading is *3.14GB*, my current speed is a miserly 18kb's.
> 
> Not good.


:lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Im getting 10kbs on my current SD download, and bytes per second on my WMX8 download.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL @ Somebody red repping me cuz i think A-Rod might get 1000 career home runs


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Screw them being offended, people are offended by everything nowadays.
> 
> Sig it. Now. Well, resize it to limits first..:side:


Will probably have it up tomorrow, I love my current sig to much 

I don't wanna go all blind mark on yall but if MVP isn't in the mainevent by 2008, Michael Hayes doesn't know talent


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I repped some people.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Smoooooch Cali


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Im getting 10kbs on my current SD download, and *bytes per second* on my WMX8 download.


That's devastating, you downloading the whole ppv? if so that's gonna take days, maybe weeks. :shocked:


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Starting a new BTB with Metalic


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I repped some people.


It's 17.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I repped some people.


Hi


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

mikeie said:


> *Truth:* Starting a new BTB with Metalic


He was my BTB parter once


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm almost confirmed going to get high speed internet on Monday or Tuesday.

About fuckin' time. Seriously...


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I think today I have officially been repped more times than ever before.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Refuse, you should have been able to get WM at around 800mb, just wouldn't have been good quality.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> He was my BTB parter once


Is he any good? Like, reliable?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Refuse said:


> Truth: I think today I have officially been repped more times than ever before.


I should be repped more. :agree:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

EGame said:


> It's 17.


+2.

Weak.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: I think today I have officially been repped more times than ever before.


I helped :hb


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm not going to ask for rep, you know why,last time I did shit went down


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I'm not going to ask for rep, you know why,last time I did shit went down


I like you're gif, how long is that ago?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeh Cowie could of.

Im downloading a 1.56 version, its about half done.

It speeds up it wont take too long.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - wep 4 wep iz wher itz at, yo.

:argh:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I like you're gif, how long is that ago?


Long ago its from his indy days in FIP


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd say Im getting better at pool


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

2.61% complete 

It's taken 2 hours to get to that.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have uploaded (seeded) 54.73 GB to PWT.

I should get a free premium acount for that!


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: I have uploaded (seeded) 54.73 GB to PWT.
> 
> I should get a free premium acount for that!


Uploaded: 73.90 GB


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm going to WWF [email protected][email protected]#!1


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: My daughter is a rude little bitch


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Uploaded: 73.90 GB


Uploaded: 339.19 GB

I win!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Truth: My daughter is a rude little bitch


GOOD GAWD, that post was out of nowhere


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Brye said:


> I'd say Im getting better at pool


I wanna learn to play. Brye, you wanna teach me?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Uploaded: 73.90 GB


Damn. 

Edit: 

And I thought I had uploaded alot.

Ive also uploaded 38.50 GB to XWT.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:


> Uploaded: 339.19 GB
> 
> I win!


 

I've only been a member since early December 

Edit-
Uploaded: 71.01 GB on XWT


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good games John


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Alabaster Holt said:


> GOOD GAWD, that post was out of nowhere


No it didn't. She just got up at 7.27 and then says to me at 7.30 "how about you get my cereal instead of sitting on that computer"

I say "WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY TO ME"

And she says "Can you get my cereal please mummy"

LOL Kid narrowly missed out on getting her teeth smashed down her throat.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Off to watch some Wrestling Dvds.

Later All.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Off to watch some Wrestling Dvds.
> 
> Later All.


Later


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

mikeie said:


> I've only been a member since early December
> 
> Edit-
> Uploaded: 71.01 GB on XWT


I've only been @ PWT since March of 06. 

XWT doesn't have as much good stuff. Only Uploaded: 82.03 GB.

Also, anyone have a membership @ Demonoid who can send me an invite?


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:


> I've only been @ PWT since March of 06.
> 
> XWT doesn't have as much good stuff. Only Uploaded: 82.03 GB.
> 
> Also, anyone have a membership @ Demonoid who can send me an invite?


Necro vs JC is on XWT now, Ironman Deathmatch.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Necro vs JC is on XWT now, Ironman Deathmatch.


Yeah, Waylon already got it. I'll probably get it later. I downloaded a shoot with Lollipop for now and I still got a lot to watch and a few matches to cut for Waylon.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh and now his lordship is cracking the shits because he doesn't like the strawberry cornflakes HE bought.

OMFG its going to be a long fucking day. I'll kill them both. I live in a fucking zoo


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

strawberry cornflakes?!?!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

X/L/AJ said:


> I've only been @ PWT since March of 06.
> 
> XWT doesn't have as much good stuff. Only Uploaded: 82.03 GB.
> 
> Also, anyone have a membership @ Demonoid who can send me an invite?


I'll pm you an invite code.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Oh and now his lordship is cracking the shits because he doesn't like the strawberry cornflakes HE bought.
> 
> OMFG its going to be a long fucking day. I'll kill them both. I live in a fucking zoo


Hey MILFy, why don't you come over to my place?

And we'll do it like the monkeys, eh?!

:no:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Role Model said:


> strawberry cornflakes?!?!


Ya. They're new I think. Well I haven't bought cornflakes for several years as his lordship doesn't like them. Don't you get them there? I can't tell you what they're like as I don't do sweet stuff before noon.

Now they're killing each other. I'll be there in 5 Mike.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Rewatching the Vince McMahon DVD.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I'll pm you an invite code.


You are my Hero! Thanks a lot man!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Ya. They're new I think. Well I haven't bought cornflakes for several years as his lordship doesn't like them. Don't you get them there? I can't tell you what they're like as I don't do sweet stuff before noon.


We have cornflakes, although I don't believe we have strawberry ones. But I don't really eat that sort of thing anymore.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I barely use PWT because I can't gif anything I download from there, some gay codec problem


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I bit my tongue.

Oooooooooouch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Rewatching the Vince McMahon DVD.


Is it worth buying?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Brye said:


> Is it worth buying?


Are you kidding me? Fuck yeah it is! *cough* Sorry, I shouldn't impose my religious beliefs on others. 

Strawberry Cornflakes? I don't think we do get those. We get Crunchy Nut Clusters with bits of chocolate in though, they're pretty tasty. :yum:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Is it worth buying?


YES


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> YES


Cool, I guess that answers my question. I've been thinking about getting it


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

The DVD looks good.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: who wants to play yahoo pool against me?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I only leech at PWT.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rep repping somebody then noticing you took a green bar away = :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I leech at PWT and then give them 5 bucks whenever my ratio gets low.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


If you donate money your ratio goes up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^I only download for free.

Just noticed that the matches and extras of the Horsemen DVD got leaked.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^I only download for free.
> 
> Just noticed that the matches and extras of the Horsemen DVD got leaked.


I don't have a whole lot of interest in the matches, only to documentary. Maybe I'll download them.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: new usertitle.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> I don't have a whole lot of interest in the matches, only to documentary. Maybe I'll download them.


Did you ever finish the documentary? I remember you saying it was pretty long.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I don't have a whole lot of interest in the matches, only to documentary. Maybe I'll download them.


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Did you ever finish the documentary? I remember you saying it was pretty long.


Yeah, I did. It's a great documentary even if Arn does speak in Kayfabe half the time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dave Meltzer said:


> The incident in question was a TV match in 1997 with Bret Hart as a heel vs. Rock as a face. rock and HHH were rivals for the same spot, and it was booked for Hart to win with a sharpshooter. Hart went to management and said Rock was going to be the future superstar of the company and he saw no reason to beat him. He knew why it was booked that way, so he did some sort of DQ finish instead. Shawn cried like a baby over it because their ingenious plan had been screwed. That's why, to this day, the guys Rock always praises the most are Hart and Austin.


That's why Rock hates HBK.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> Yeah, I did. It's a great documentary even if Arn does speak in Kayfabe half the time.


I was tempted to download it the other night but I'm trying to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That's why Rock hates HBK.


That's why Austin and Hart are better than HBK.



That Rock said


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Can't blame The Rock at all in that situation.


----------



## Spraged (Jan 5, 2007)

i have no idea what this thread is all aboot...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm thankful that HHH fucked up in '96


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bret has good foresight because he may have been the only one that though the Rock was a future superstar at that point.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Bret has good foresight because he may have been the only one that though the Rock was a future superstar at that point.


Russo did.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Russo did.


Not until later. This was when he was still getting X-Pac heat.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Not until later. This was when he was still getting X-Pac heat.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dave Meltzer said:


> Which concept is closer to what makes money in 2006?
> 
> Russo's or Sapolsky's.
> 
> ...


Dave is not a Russo fan.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Can I rep someone so I can see my rep power?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


Documentary > Matches


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Can I rep someone so I can see my rep power?


me, green rep please.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Documentary > Matches


Both > One or the other


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dave Meltzer said:


> You could remove 95 IQ points from Gabe Sapolsky and he'd be a better booker/storyteller than Vince Russo.


:lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Manatees > Vince Russo


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> me, green rep please.


how much is it?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm declaring Gabe Sapolsky to be overrated.


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Manatees > Vince Russo


I always thought Russo was a manatee.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm declaring Gabe Sapolsky to be overrated.
> 
> 
> :hb


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Watching IT


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpxSiRMIIw

A very young Austin gets his ass kicked by a very young Undertaker.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpxSiRMIIw
> 
> A very young Austin gets his ass kicked by a very young Undertaker.


He looks like Diesel with a mask.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: If King Bookah was HBK he would have defeated Matt Hardy on SmackDown. The Kings superkick had no effect on Hardy even though it looked just as nice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpxSiRMIIw
> 
> A very young Austin gets his ass kicked by a very young Undertaker.


Seen it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Mickie looks like a figure off of House of Wax.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He looks like Diesel with a mask.


It's definitely Taker. He does the flying clothesline.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It's definitely Taker. He does the flying clothesline.


Those two guys certainly don't look like they would amount to being two huge draws in the 90s.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Those two guys certainly don't look like they would amount to being two huge draws in the 90s.


Austin looked like he was taking huge amounts of steroids.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Those two guys certainly don't look like they would amount to being two huge draws in the 90s.


Cuz USWA sucks


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Austin looked like he was taking huge amounts of steroids.


Absolutely.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Cuz USWA sucks


USWA was a pretty cool show. I remember when the Rock was Flex Kavana on it and half of the tag champs before coming to WWF. They also had a Mankind match before Mankind debuted in WWF for some reason.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: If King Bookah was HBK he would have defeated Matt Hardy on SmackDown. The Kings superkick had no effect on Hardy even though it looked just as nice.


Bookahs kick is nice


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I mark for Lee Marshall's road reports.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> USWA was a pretty cool show. I remember when the Rock was *Flex Kavana* on it and half of the tag champs before coming to WWF. They also had a Mankind match before Mankind debuted in WWF for some reason.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I mark for Lee Marshall's road reports.


I mark for Lee Majors' objectification of women.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: I hate when I attempt banner requests and get absolutely nothing from it. Just typing thank you or clicking the rep scale is apparently too much work.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for Lee Majors' objectification of women.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


If you think Flex Kavana is a bad ring name, USWA had a guy called "Macho Warrior Ric Hogan" in the mid 90s.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

According to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, Undertaker is being told that this is going to be the first long term title reign of his career. Vince McMahon was wanting him to have a long reign but needed a full time committment. However there's question over how long Undertaker can keep it going for because he's in need of a hip replacement. With this report, if it's all true, then I would be expecting Kennedy to be the one to remove Taker as champion by cashing his contract in on SmackDown!, with an attack which would force Undertaker off tv for a while to get himself healed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> If you think Flex Kavana is a bad ring name, USWA had a guy called "Macho Warrior Ric Hogan" in the mid 90s.


Did he actually combine all 4 gimmicks? Because that would have been gold.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> Bookahs kick is nice


It is. 

HBK needs a new finisher. It was good for the 80's and 90's but a lot of guys use it as a standard move. It's not as bad as the hogan leg drop though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> According to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, Undertaker is being told that this is going to be the first long term title reign of his career. Vince McMahon was wanting him to have a long reign but needed a full time committment. However there's question over how long Undertaker can keep it going for because he's in need of a hip replacement. With this report, if it's all true, then I would be expecting Kennedy to be the one to remove Taker as champion by cashing his contract in on SmackDown!, with an attack which would force Undertaker off tv for a while to get himself healed.


His reign in 97 wasn't long term?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> It is.
> 
> HBK needs a need finisher. It was good for the 80's and 90's but a lot of guys use it as a standard move. It's not as bad as the hogan leg drop though.


I still like it, but alot of guys do use it now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>














> If you think Flex Kavana is a bad ring name, USWA had a guy called "Macho Warrior Ric Hogan" in the mid 90s.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> His reign in 97 wasn't long term?


Isn't his longest reign 4 months? Something like that.

It's a good reign, but long term to me (and the column, long term were the words used) would be around the length of JBL's reign, or the first Batista reign or Cena's title reigns.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Isn't his longest reign 4 months? Something like that.
> 
> It's a good reign, but long term to me (and the column, long term were the words used) would be around the length of JBL's reign, or the first Batista reign or Cena's title reigns.


9 Months? I don't know if he can hold up that long.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Don Orsillo is a punk


Edit - no way he has the belt for 9 months


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did he actually combine all 4 gimmicks? Because that would have been gold.


I'm pretty sure he was kind of a parody of all of them. He said something about having 24 inch long arms, opposed to Hogan's 24 inch (around) pythons.

According to Wikipedia the dude got busted for kiddy porn in 2002.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We'll see. Long term could also mean 6 to 7 months for all we know.

Or heck, he could lose at Backlash for all we know...

Lot of reports are untrue, however, I could see a long Taker reign. They may build Kennedy up more like they did with Edge, while at the same time, I have read Vince didn't want to give the title back to Dave but he was convinced, so yeah.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i read this weeks WWF show in the anything section.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Heyman gives Taker a verbal shoeing and threatens to pour the concrete but Taker uses his POWERS to throw a lightning bolt at Heyman. Oh boy, this is LAME AS SHIT.


I want to watch this PPV now just to see that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> I'm pretty sure he was kind of a parody of all of them. He said something about having 24 inch long arms, opposed to Hogan's 24 inch (around) pythons.
> 
> According to Wikipedia the dude got busted for kiddy porn in 2002.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I want to watch this PPV now just to see that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- The Undertaker/Kane storyline took an entire year to play out (Paul Bearer first announced Taker's brother was still alive right after WM 13). I wish there were still storylines that awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Truth- The Undertaker/Kane storyline took an entire year to play out (Paul Bearer first announced Taker's brother was still alive right after WM 13). I wish there were still storylines that awesome.


TNA storylines seems to last a year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I blame little kids


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is the Sox game on ESPN Brye?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA storylines seems to last a year.


Yeah but no one cares about those and the wrestlers wrestle every month as opposed to the Taker/Kane feud where Kane wasn't even revealed until October.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

OMFG Booking King is now centering all of his posts in putting them in smaller text.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is the Sox game on ESPN Brye?


Yeah it is.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is the Sox game on ESPN Brye?


Yeah, it is. At 8:00 PM tonight


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Yeah but no one cares about those and the wrestlers wrestle every month as opposed to the Taker/Kane feud where Kane wasn't even revealed until October.


Every month and once on Impact :no:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW has the best sigs ever, next to Delfin.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Happy fucking birthday. I love Sunday Night Baseball on ESPN. Watching the pre-game now.



> OMFG Booking King is now centering all of his posts in putting them in smaller text.


:lmaoI noticed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just red repped Booking King with this:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> WCW has the best sigs ever, next to Delfin.


The truth is often funnier then fiction. :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just red repped Booking King with this:


:lmao

Anyone watch the end of the Masters?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I saw it, I'm pissed Tiger didn't win it.


----------



## King of Booking (Dec 22, 2006)

Truth - big whoop red rep, who gives a shit.​


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Booking King said:


> Truth - big whoop red rep, who gives a shit.​


I cry myself to bed at night when I get red repped.​


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Lol.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

:lmao

I wished Tiger had one, unlucky with that shot that he missed at the 16th for birdie. Happy for Johnson though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This thread just got interesting


----------



## King of Booking (Dec 22, 2006)

Truth - If centering text is such a problem, then why is it available?​


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

_I_*'m *b*allin*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Bad. Ass.​


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3913640-post152.html

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Booking King said:


> Truth - If centering text is such a problem, then why is it available?​


_*There*_
is​*nothing*​*wrong*
_with_​it​imo


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3913640-post152.html
> 
> :lmao


:lmao​


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> _I_*'m *b*allin*


*S*_*a*_*M*_*e​*_


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Super Delfin said:


> If you think Flex Kavana is a bad ring name, USWA had a guy called "Macho Warrior Ric Hogan" in the mid 90s.


A bit late in on this convo, but that is a fucking brilliant ring name. Nothing with ever top this though:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

​


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I just watched Armageddon 06 and then the Inferno match from 98, fun viewing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Boo, I missed all the fun


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL its a mini rant on WCW. If you can call it that.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/334358-my-first-rant.html#post3913673


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LOL its a mini rant on WCW. If you can call it that.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/334358-my-first-rant.html#post3913673


Haha.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm going to rant on WCW.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

'My First Rant' The title is just as juvenile as the content. :lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Killa CaLi you "crack me up".


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW got a rant before me


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Morning.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Morning.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WCW got a rant before me


Post drunk more.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Killa CaLi you "crack me up".


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just got this thing in GOW2 that allows me to freeze everything around me, but I'm able to still run around.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Post drunk more.


I can arrange that.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just got this thing in GOW2 that allows me to freeze everything around me, but I'm able to still run around.


That medusa thing? If so, it sucks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I can arrange that.


I put you over in the rant.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Someone should check my file exchange request. :side:

Ive never had a rant on me either.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've never had a rant made on me, but I guess thats a good thing


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pretty surprising nobody has ranted on me.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Ive seen quite a few people rant on me within rants, but never a dedicated thread.

Truth: Im only on here because I wanted to listen to Eminem on my pc.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Despite the fact that there was once a rant titled 'RKO Destiny', I'm yet to have a rant made about me as it was another 'RKO Destiny'


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I put you over in the rant.


Good man 

I guess I'm just liked because when Lax and Holt got modded, there were/are a bunch of rants.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good man
> 
> I guess I'm just liked because when Lax and Holt got modded, there were/are a bunch of rants.


You need to mod with more arrogance.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good man
> 
> I guess I'm just liked because when Lax and Holt got modded, there were/are a bunch of rants.


People hate on me because I'm black............oh and others like KKUKandHeel should be modded first, PA-LEASE


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just AL CAPOWNED AMP in that rant.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HOMERUN BY ORTIZ~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> People hate on me because I'm black............oh and others like KKUKandHeel should be modded first, PA-LEASE


Most of those people who listed names of people more deserving than you had no idea what they were talking about. Hell I'd probably say all of them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> You need to mod with more arrogance.


Not a bad idea.

I asked you a question in that thread Cal


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

When you get demodded do you automatically get a premium account?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not a bad idea.
> 
> I asked you a question in that thread Cal


Start Pwning people when you close a thread, its mad fun


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> When you get demodded do you automatically get a premium account?


Yeah. It's not like I didn't pay the 10 bucks before I got modded though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Start Pwning people when you close a thread, its mad fun


I normally just leave a reason and close it. I'll have to start Owening them and then closing it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I normally just leave a reason and close it. I'll have to start Owening them and then closing it.


Next time someone makes a Vince Russo sucks thread, close it and say, "Oh yeah, well you suck. BITCHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" and you're bound to get a rant.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I normally just leave a reason and close it. I'll have to start Owening them and then closing it.


Pwning is funner than owning, although not as fun as Al Capwoning


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> That medusa thing? If so, it sucks.


You fucking suck.  

luv u :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I OWENed AMP again


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Pwning is funner than owning, although not as fun as Al Capwoning


Owening > All

To Diesel: SERRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I wonder what would happen if I became a mod.

I'd probably get no rants, and no one would even notice. :sad:

But at least Holt jobbed to me.

Edit : Owening Harting is better than Al Capwoning. :agree:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I dont get why peopled spell owned owened?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I wonder what would happen if I became a mod.
> 
> I'd probably get no rants, and no one would even notice. :sad:
> 
> ...


I'v been reading the dirtsheets, there will be hell to pay, best believe people will be left crippled


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Probably to do with someone named Owen?

But I do love Al Capowned:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Woah, it's Joe. :$



AMPLine4Life said:


> To Diesel: SERRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


He's the greatest welterweight of all time. Hands down.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Time to be loved again :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Just realized Easter is over and i'm not drunk


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Serra won last night? Isn't that the guy that had no chance or something?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth -* Spartanlax Hates me!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I Ownened AMP 3 times in 10 minutes.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Need a piss.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Serra won last night? Isn't that the guy that had no chance or something?


Yeah and he HUMBLED! GSP.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Refuse said:


> I dont get why peopled spell owned owened?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Serra won last night? Isn't that the guy that had no chance or something?


Yea, bigger upset than Jericho beating HHH on a early 2000 episode of Raw


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I Ownened AMP 3 times in 10 minutes.


You can't say Owened and use the Al Capowned picture. It doesn't work like that, you're not ballin enough.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello im here.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Gonna watch some Kenan & Kel, later all.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Is there even a guy with the username Evolution, or did WEL make someone up to make him look better after the brutal Owening?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just took a cough drop.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah and he HUMBLED! GSP.


I felt like crying. :$

Nah, but seriously. It fuckin' sucked. Right when Big John stepped in, I just stared at the TV in 'aw' for about, 5 minutes straight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, bigger upset than Jericho beating HHH on a early 2000 episode of Raw


Except Serra doesn't have to give the belt back...until Matt Hughes decides he wants it back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You can't say Owened and use the Al Capowned picture. It doesn't work like that, you're not ballin enough.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BTB drama is so much fun


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Metalic said:


> Hello im here.


I thought you were King Bookah for a second...:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> BTB drama is so much fun


That's why I never have done a BTB. I'd start it, but I'd probably get bored with it after one show. I couldn't do it with other people for that reason too.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i love this thread http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/332059-mrmonty-headliner-present-wwf.html


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I thought you were King Bookah for a second...:no:


 He must have great taste.:agree:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pfft, after all the bashing Pyro gave to Punk, he shouldn't be allowed to have him in his avatar ~__________~


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I hate Dwyane Wade


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I felt like crying. :$
> 
> Nah, but seriously. It fuckin' sucked. Right when Big John stepped in, I just stared at the TV in 'aw' for about, 5 minutes straight.


I'm not even a huge GSP fan (Hughes > all) but I was just upset that Serra won and made me look like an idiot. Now I'll have to badmouth him before his fight with Hughes and pray that Hughes makes me look good unlike GSP.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Except Serra doesn't have to give the belt back...until Matt Hughes decides he wants it back.


Eh I don't care, as long as Rashad humbles Ortiz then beats the do do out of Liddel and takes the title, I'm happy


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not dying in CZW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm glad I'm not dying in CZW.


So are Eddie Kingston and Chris Hero.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro should check out the gifs one of my tornahoes posted in VIP, I'm tempted to use one my amn self


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm glad I'm not dying in CZW.


From what I read, CZW will probably be dead in a few months too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm glad I'm not dying in CZW.


They would probably book you Cali.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Eh I don't care, as long as Rashad humbles Ortiz then beats the do do out of Liddel and takes the title, I'm happy


Liddell won't have the belt after Rashad faces Tito 

Rashad and Tito got into it a bit last night to the point where security had to break them up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> They would probably book you Cali.


Cali, could you do a light tube match?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm glad I'm not dying in CZW.


 CZW is the shit, cause im dying in it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

God Bless everyone in CZW if the company lives past 2007.

Except Zandig. Fuck Zandig.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I told IYF earlier today if he gets to talk to Chris Hero today at the PWG show to ask him when "CZW is going to officially go out of business?", and the kid said he'll do it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I'v been reading the dirtsheets, there will be hell to pay, best believe people will be left crippled


I put that in there, just for you.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Liddell won't have the belt after Rashad faces Tito
> 
> *Rashad and Tito got into it a bit last night to the point where security had to break them up*.


 
AWWW FUCK ME, WHY MUST THIS TORRENT BE SO SLOW:cuss:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I told IYF earlier today if he gets to talk to Chris Hero today at the PWG show to ask him when "CZW is going to officially go out of business?", and the kid said he'll do it.


I would rather question him about his mysterious facial hair.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I told IYF earlier today if he gets to talk to Chris Hero today at the PWG show to ask him when "CZW is going to officially go out of business?", and the kid said he'll do it.


:lmao 

that's awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3914031-post101.html

He called you out again WCW. BE A MAN HULK!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

JAPW is poor even by Indy standards, but they really got me back into the indies


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Liddell won't have the belt after Rashad faces Tito
> 
> Rashad and Tito got into it a bit last night to the point where security had to break them up.


That sounds so fucking planned out and fake.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I told IYF earlier today if he gets to talk to Chris Hero today at the PWG show to ask him when "CZW is going to officially go out of business?", and the kid said he'll do it.


Didn't Hero smack the shit out of some fan in CZW or IWA-MS?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Cali, could you do a light tube match?


Nope


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> AWWW FUCK ME, WHY MUST THIS TORRENT BE SO SLOW:cuss:


I don't think it's shown on the PPV unless you're looking hard for it because you now know it's coming. I don't recall seeing it on PPV but I read it on MMAWeekly. It's after the Huerta/Garcia fight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I would rather question him about his mysterious facial hair.


I didn't notice his half-beard till about a month and a half ago and I must say being a wrestler must be some sort of exemption for have a stupid haircut/facial hair.

No one tops Hiroyoshi Tenzan for worst haircut in history though. It's so bad it's good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nope


Then I'm afraid that you're not going to do very well in CZW.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Stealing Japanese moves really is Xtreme!

Fool!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> *JAPW is poor even by Indy standards*, but they really got me back into the indies


That's an understatement. Aside from Rhino and Human Tornado, they sucked last year. This year, the same thing, except Low Ki and BLKOUT help take away the suckiness too. I bet Ki/Joe will be decent at best April 21st.

Fat Frank (owner/booker of JAPW) called the Anniversary Show the "WrestleMania Of The Indys". My friend and I go, and after the show, attendance is reported as 1,100. People on the JAPW boards then tell Frank not to sell himself short, and that there was like 1,500 people. My friend and I laughed our asses off, and still make jokes to this day, because there's no way in hell that place holds that many people. 800 if they're fucking *lucky*.

JAPW marks are honestly the worst marks at the planet, because they believe JAPW is the best thing to ever happen to wrestling ever, and if you tell them differently, they block you out of their world.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Didn't Hero smack the shit out of some fan in CZW or IWA-MS?


I dunno lol? I warned the IYF he might get mad at the question, I wonder if he will really do it assuming he actually gets a chance to talk to Hero.

Truth - WTF is with PWG actually getting gaurdrails, that makes them look one step more respectable.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> That's an understatement. Aside from Rhino and Human Tornado, they sucked last year. This year, the same thing, except Low Ki and BLKOUT help take away the suckiness too. I bet Ki/Joe will be decent at best April 21st.
> 
> Fat Frank (owner/booker of JAPW) called the Anniversary Show the "WrestleMania Of The Indys". My friend and I go, and after the show, attendance is reported as 1,100. People on the JAPW boards then tell Frank not to sell himself short, and that there was like 1,500 people. My friend and I laughed our asses off, and still make jokes to this day, because there's no way in hell that place holds that many people. 800 if they're fucking *lucky*.
> 
> JAPW marks are honestly the worst marks at the planet, because they believe JAPW is the best thing to ever happen to wrestling ever, and if you tell them differently, they block you out of their world.


Fuck you. JAPW > CZW > ROH.

I'm going to be an Indy YouTube shooter and just diss TNA and WWE.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Floaties are xtreme.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Didn't Super Dragon slap a fan or something?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> That's an understatement. Aside from Rhino and Human Tornado, they sucked last year. This year, the same thing, except Low Ki and BLKOUT help take away the suckiness too. I bet Ki/Joe will be decent at best April 21st.
> 
> Fat Frank (owner/booker of JAPW) called the Anniversary Show the "WrestleMania Of The Indys". My friend and I go, and after the show, attendance is reported as 1,100. People on the JAPW boards then tell Frank not to sell himself short, and that there was like 1,500 people. My friend and I laughed our asses off, and still make jokes to this day, because there's no way in hell that place holds that many people. 800 if they're fucking *lucky*.
> 
> JAPW marks are honestly the worst marks at the planet, because they believe JAPW is the best thing to ever happen to wrestling ever, and if you tell them differently, they block you out of their world.


I got into them in 2005, first time i ever saw Homicide, B-Boy, Ki, Jack Evans, SAT, Teddy Hart, and many other great indy guys. I use to love their weekly shows, especially the OUCH files


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I've never seen JAPW but if Azrieal is one of there top guys then I'm pretty sure I don't want too.

Truth - B Boy sucks Holt


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I've never seen JAPW but if Azrieal is one of there top guys then I'm pretty sure I don't want too.


:lmao

Now I really have no interest in watching it ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Anything from New Jersey can't be that great.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

No one cares about poor ol Chaos anymore. Maybe I should jst start hating everyone. And become real hated like WEL.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Anything from New Jersey can't be that great.


Was that a shot at Spartanlax


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I dunno lol? I warned the IYF he might get mad at the question, I wonder if he will really do it assuming he actually gets a chance to talk to Hero.


Hero actually punched him check it out :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkjQv6nt9Dg


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Was that a shot at Spartanlax


He lives in Jersey? Whoops.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Anything from New Jersey can't be that great.


Except the Devils, unless you're a Leafs fan, then the Devils are....the devil.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Sopranos in 8 minutes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Except the Devils, unless you're a Leafs fan, then the Devils are....the devil.


That's quite a clever pun right there.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ORTIZ HITS ANOTHER HOME RUN~!~!~!~!!~!~!!


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

See what I mean? :sad:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Did the Leafs even make the playoffs this year? If not, lame. Less chance of Canada winning the cup.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ORTIZ HITS ANOTHER HOME RUN~!~!~!~!!~!~!!


:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Did the Leafs even make the playoffs this year? If not, lame. Less chance of Canada winning the cup.


Nope, the Isles won thus eliminating the Leafs.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Hero hit a fan at a UWA show.

Dragon has hit numerous fans in a bunch of different promotions, ranging from CZW, PWG, Pev Pro, and others.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Hero actually punched him check it out :lmao
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkjQv6nt9Dg


I like Hero even more now, and the one guy deserved it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Too bad Hero barely got that guy that chopped him. He didn't even knock off his sunglasses.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> :no:





Yankees are coming to Fenway on Friday.


SCARED!?!?!?!?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What year was the TPI the best tourney ever?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Too bad Hero barely got that guy that chopped him. He didn't even knock off his sunglasses.


That dude was quick to lean back. The security guard should have let him go.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I've never seen JAPW but if Azrieal is one of there top guys then I'm pretty sure I don't want too.
> 
> *Truth - B Boy sucks Holt*


Iv seen some nice stuff from him in JAPW with the strong style thugs


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> What year was the TPI the best tourney ever?


2006/2005/2004. I'd say 2006.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> What year was the TPI the best tourney ever?


NJPW presents Super J Cup stage one (1994), that actually is the best full show i've ever seen.

TPI 2004 was probably what your thinking of.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> What year was the TPI the best tourney ever?


I've heard that the 2004 one was really good. I think Cide once said it was right behind Super J Cup '94 as the best Tourny he had seen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3914202-post18.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

2004 was what I was thinking of. I need to get it.

Truth- I hope the next Japanese move CM Punk steals is the Hadoken.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

TPI 2004 is fucking amazing pretty much every match on the card is *** stars or higher.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Iv seen some nice stuff from him in JAPW with the strong style thugs


That's cause Homicide is really good, B Boy is lazy and what is says in WCW's sig applies to B Boy 50 times more. I think the guy is extremely overated.

Rottwielers > LAX > Strong Style Thugs


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Truth- I hope the next Japanese move CM Punk steals is the Hadoken.


That would be cool to see.

HADOOOKEN!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Beer dispensing computer = ballin


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That would be cool to see.
> 
> HADOOOKEN!


This calls for me to put my photoshop skills to work.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I prefer the SHORYUKEN, I saw somethimg on youtube the other day about Street Fighter the later years and it was pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Punk should have just used the Welcome to Chicago as his finisher.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

= ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> = ratings


Truth- 'To Catch A Predator' is the funniest show on TV.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> = ratings


Best episode ever I was laughing my ass off when he said he was retarded.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I've rever seen that show but if it's about Sexual Predators, RATINGS!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I've rever seen that show but if it's about Sexual Predators, RATINGS!


It's also funny as hell.

Pedo's getting caught on tape, and most admit that they watch the show or they have heard of it. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- In the early 90s Dave Meltzer said Sabu was a better worker then Bret Hart.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Let me know what the Jeffdivalover episode is going to air.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Truth- In the early 90s Dave Meltzer said Sabu was a better worker then Bret Hart.


Credibility gone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Let me know what the Jeffdivalover episode is going to air.


LMFAO!

Will do.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- In the early 90s Dave Meltzer said Sabu was a better worker then Bret Hart.


Two Words: Middle Rope


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just found out I have +21


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

In all fairness, Sabu did used to be a much better worker. Nowhere near Bret Hart though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Two Words: Middle Rope


It makes you a good wrestler. Just ask Carlito.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

vote for summer = not ballin


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - WCW has the second best quote in his sig right behind the ***** moment one from Headliner :agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Truth- In the early 90s Dave Meltzer said Sabu was a better worker then Bret Hart.





Sharp said:


> Dave Meltzer is a moron when it comes to in ring wrestling.


I can't believe he's right for once..

How many Sabu matches has he rated 5 stars? :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Red Sox are winning


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I can't believe he's right for once..
> 
> How many Sabu matches has he rated 5 stars? :lmao


At the time he said that, none for either man. This was when Bret had been a singles wrestler for maybe a few months.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Red Sox are winning


David Ortiz is winning*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ortiz = ballin out of control


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> David Ortiz is winning*


Who happens to be on the Sox. But yeah, he's technically winning


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I see.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3OgWHWJTzo

RATINGS!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Felt like owning someone tonight.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/334088-most-overrated-tna-6.html


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> Red Sox are winning


I got tickets to Dice K's debut in Boston on Wednesday Night!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

In all fairness, Sabu was probably more 'exciting' than Bret Hart at the time for those who got to see him. I'm not sure if that's what Meltzer implied or if he said Sabu was actually a better worker, somehow I kind of doubt he said Sabu was a better 'worker' though.

Sabu was doing things you didn't see in WWF or WCW at the time, except maybe for a few people like Scorpio or Liger, even they weren't nearly as reckless though.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Stupid State Library...checked their site and they have no articles shown to the public from 2006 onwards !


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RDX said:


> I got tickets to Dice K's debut in Boston on Wednesday Night!


Sick, should be a great game


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I PMed that dude about the Horsemen DVD and he said:



> 4.00 shipped for Vol.1 (10 disks) of the set..
> Bill


He can't mean that can he?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Whatever happened to tha Hardcore guy who uses the caps. post the rest of that PM


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^he went away:sad:



WCW said:


> I PMed that dude about the Horsemen DVD and he said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't mean that can he?


OMFG


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey Bryeanna.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Loggin off soon to watch the Sox on my big screen.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> OMFG


Maybe he missed a decimal or something? If it's four bucks I'm there.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Hey Bryeanna.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Maybe he missed a decimal or something? If it's four bucks I'm there.


That's crazy. I'm planning on Pming the guy about the Clash set later tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Hey Bryeanna.


 
Hello  :$


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: Just watched Minoru Suzuki kick Taiyo Kea's ass from the AJPW Champion Carnival 2006. That backdrop suplex no sell by Minoru was sweet.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hello  :$


Hows the boyfriend? I hope you were there to comfort him at 'Mania. I heard he was a bit teary eyed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

187 said:


> Truth: Just watched Minoru Suzuki kick Taiyo Kea's ass from the AJPW Champion Carnival 2006. That backdrop suplex no sell by Minoru was sweet.


Minoru Suzuki = Awesomeness

You guys are so mean to Brye :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's crazy. I'm planning on Pming the guy about the Clash set later tonight.


I've got so much shit I want to get from there and enough money to buy like one thing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Hows the boyfriend? I hope you were there to comfort him at 'Mania. I heard he was a bit teary eyed.


Yeah a bit sad. It turned out alright though :side:


You guys should be glad Im not like P1


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

BTW Cali, I sent another copy of BOEK, just to make sure you get it. I was fucking pissed to hear it didn't arrive yet, and there's no way in hell I'm gonna gip you out of getting it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Hows the boyfriend? I hope you were there to comfort him at 'Mania. I heard he was a bit teary eyed.


:lmao nice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> BTW Cali, I sent another copy of BOEK, just to make sure you get it. I was fucking pissed to hear it didn't arrive yet, and there's no way in hell I'm gonna gip you out of getting it.


I never got mine either Spartan


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I've got so much shit I want to get from there and enough money to buy like one thing.


Have you ever done this before? How will the 36 discs be packaged?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - IVP needs to put out a Minoru Suzuki Comp I've only seen like 2 or 3 matches from him


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Have you ever done this before. How will the 36 discs be packaged?


I've never done it so god only knows.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah a bit sad. It turned out alright though :side:
> 
> 
> You guys should be glad Im not like P1


You should be the one that is glad.

Did you see his picture?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - I might buy myself Volume 2 of The Chaser today..or maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> BTW Cali, I sent another copy of BOEK, just to make sure you get it. I was fucking pissed to hear it didn't arrive yet, and there's no way in hell I'm gonna gip you out of getting it.


Thanks :$


I was just thinking since it took you so long to get my payment, the same thing is happening now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - IVP needs to put out a Minoru Suzuki Comp I've only seen like 2 or 3 matches from him


Yeah, you're missing out, Cide. Check Chui's megapost in the multimedia forum, he has some good Puro stuff. A couple of Suzuki things as well, I believe.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> You should be the one that is glad.
> 
> Did you see his picture?


:lmao yeah

But P1 goes into a bitchfest everytime he's made fun of and gets himself banned. I take all you guys jokes


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I've never done it so god only knows.


I swear, if they come in 36 separate sleeves I'm gonna flip out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - IVP needs to put out a Minoru Suzuki Comp I've only seen like 2 or 3 matches from him


I would like that along with a Yoshihiro Takayama, Tiger Mask IV, Kohji Kanemoto & Hiroshi Hase best of's and a set of the 3 Toyota/Yamada vs Kansai/Ozaki tag series on one disc.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao yeah
> 
> But P1 goes into a bitchfest everytime he's made fun of and gets himself banned. I take all you guys jokes


Thats because 'ju know its the truth. Phenners can't take the fact that monks even hate him.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao yeah
> 
> But P1 goes into a bitchfest everytime he's made fun of and gets himself banned. I take all you guys jokes


ok. ashley is so fat, i mean he is so fat when he was in grade school he sat next to everyone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ 



Emperor DC said:


> Thats because 'ju know its the truth. Phenners can't take the fact that monks even hate him.


Its because I have the ability to laugh at jokes about myself. He doesnt


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok. ashley is so fat, i mean he is so fat when he was in grade school he sat next to everyone.


You lame ass pilgrim. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I swear, if they come in 36 separate sleeves I'm gonna flip out.


:lmao

It'll be worth it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Thats because 'ju know its the truth. Phenners can't take the fact that monks even hate him.


But what about French Canadian's? If they hate you your screwed.

JDL that joke was fuckin lame.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> You lame ass pilgrim. :no:


lets see if you can come up with something funny. go head


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> Its because I have the ability to laugh at jokes about myself. He doesnt


The jokes are directed at Ashley, not you. You cant help getting tricked into forceful marriage.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

187 said:


> Yeah, you're missing out, Cide. Check Chui's megapost in the multimedia forum, he has some good Puro stuff. A couple of Suzuki things as well, I believe.


 Chui? Link please :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> But what about French Canadian's? If they hate you your screwed.
> 
> *JDL that joke was fuckin lame*.


I concur :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> It'll be worth it.


...........


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Chui? Link please :agree:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wf-archive/324561-lots-lots-matches.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ...........


To own all the clashes.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> ok. ashley is so fat, i mean he is so fat when he was in grade school he sat next to everyone.


Ugh, just...just stop


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> lets see if you can come up with something funny. go head


Oh, c'mon. That joke was as lame as a naked monkey in a Banana bath.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Oh, c'mon. That joke was as lame as a naked monkey in a Banana bath.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Ugh, just...just stop


I think he just took out Ashley bashing with an assault Rifle


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> To own all the clashes.


Yeah, I'll mark out if this isn't a scam.


It's so illegal :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

187 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wf-archive/324561-lots-lots-matches.html


This Match redefines stiffness:
Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama, New Japan 8/3/02

lots of good stuff in that post.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That dude responded to my post in the Horsemen DVD thread:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, I'll mark out if this isn't a scam.
> 
> 
> It's so illegal :lmao


Nah, it's not like any of this stuff will ever see the light of day.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> I think he just took out funny with an assault Rifle


Edited for truth.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> This Match redefines stiffness:
> Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama, New Japan 8/3/02
> 
> lots of good stuff in that post.


I haven't watched it yet. MU is being retarded, everytime I click on "click here to download", it goes to an Internet Explorer page that says "can not find server".


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Edited for truth.


I'll probably never laugh again now


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

> ok. ashley is so fat, i mean he is so fat when he was in grade school he sat next to everyone.


You're so dumb you took classes in the learning disability room :hb


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I love getting 'Cannot find server' every other click on this site at the moment.

Truth: I love sucking at sarcasm too :$

I just found a Rant a while back where a lot of it involved talk about me but by the time I found it, it was closed 

Truth: Killing a few mins  How is everyone?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nah, it's not like any of this stuff will ever see the light of day.


Bootlegged DVD's with copyrighted material going across state lines?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> I think he just took out Ashley bashing with an assault Rifle


And redirected it to him with the weak ass joke, I would be surprised if he's over the age of 13


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: I love getting 'Cannot find server' every other click on this site at the moment.
> 
> Truth: I love sucking at sarcasm too :$
> 
> ...


Sup, Mike?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: I love getting 'Cannot find server' every other click on this site at the moment.


I'm getting that too :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Bootlegged DVD's with copyrighted material going across state lines?


Well, it's illegal, but it's not like they're burning copies of new DVDs and selling them to us. They're burning 25 year old copies of tapes from dead promotions.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

187 said:


> I haven't watched it yet. MU is being retarded, everytime I click on "click here to download", it goes to an Internet Explorer page that says "can not find server".


Its nothing 5 star or anything but its a great clash between two total powerhouses and they get pretty sick with how hard they start striking each other halfway through the match.

I'm pretty much getting to the mindset that anything involving Yoshihiro Takayama is gold.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Well, it's illegal, but it's not like they're burning copies of new DVDs and selling them to us. They're burning 25 year old copies of tapes from dead promotions.


:hb 


Are you getting SNME?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb
> 
> 
> Are you getting SNME?


Maybe. I want to see the prices of the Horsemen and nWo sets.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Mike sup?


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Brian 

Long time no speak!

How are things going?

Truth: I'm pleased to see that the face of 'you being ribbed for loving Ashley' could have just changed for ever.

I don't know any good insults either though :$

Sargemeister  The last time I was online, you were too! Yeah, it's rather annoying 

EDIT:
Howdy Haza! I'm good thanks, happiest I've been all bank holiday weekend in fact. Tomorrow would be far more exciting from a football standpoint if United or West Ham were playing! How are you?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Brian
> 
> Long time no speak!
> 
> ...


Im doing great Mike, Just hanging around here

nah, I'll still be ribbed for it. But JDL just shot Ashley bashing in the head 3 times.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Maybe. I want to see the prices of the Horsemen and nWo sets.


Yeah, I wanna get that next if it's not too expensive.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Its nothing 5 star or anything but its a great clash between two total powerhouses and they get pretty sick with how hard they start striking each other halfway through the match.
> 
> I'm pretty much getting to the mindset that anything involving Yoshihiro Takayama is gold.


Haven't really seen too much of him, TBH. Kawada is really growing on me though, along with Nakajima. I finally figured out what I was doing wrong with MU, so I'm going to DL and watch it soon.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Next person to rep gets all my points.

No Lie.





Hey Mike.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Mike! <3 

I am watching Forensic Detectives. I will keep you posted on how many years Bryeanna gets. 

:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, I wanna get that next if it's not too expensive.


I'll probably end up going with SNME because it's the least expensive. The Horsemen one got my hopes up but I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

fuck this jew server


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

wepped, d00d~!!

Truth - I'm back from dinner. Yo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Mike! <3
> 
> I am watching Forensic Detectives. I will keep you posted on how many years *Bryeanna* gets.
> 
> :hb


I blame John for this


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I was going to rep Jamie but I don't want his points so I will wait until I know someone else has repped first and then rep him.

Well at least something is being ribbed more than Ashley in this thread for a change Mr. Brye  I love the London and Kendrick banner!

How's it going Peter? I have the ITV quiz channel thing on in the background but I'm not watching it :$ Only Fools and Horses in bed soon though


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Howdy Haza! I'm good thanks, happiest I've been all bank holiday weekend in fact. Tomorrow would be far more exciting from a football standpoint if United or West Ham were playing! How are you?


Not much, chattin on msn and the usual. Hope you are well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

187 said:


> Haven't really seen too much of him, TBH. Kawada is really growing on me though, along with Nakajima. I finally figured out what I was doing wrong with MU, so I'm going to DL and watch it soon.


Toshiaki Kawada is my favorite of the AJPW 4 pillars (Taue, Kobashi, Misawa, Kawada), And Katsuhiko Nakajima who i'm just starting to get hip to is phenominal for being only 19 years old, Nakajima I think could end up being the next generation Japanese superstar.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'll probably end up going with SNME because it's the least expensive. The Horsemen one got my hopes up but I seriously doubt it.


I just PMed the guy.:hb


I think I'm gonna pay with a money order.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I blame John for this


I did it because I love.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> wepped, d00d~!!
> 
> Truth - I'm back from dinner. Yo.


Welcome Back John!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I was going to rep Jamie but I don't want his points so I will wait until I know someone else has repped first and then rep him.
> 
> Well at least something is being ribbed more than Ashley in this thread for a change Mr. Brye  I love the London and Kendrick banner!
> 
> How's it going Peter? I have the ITV quiz channel thing on in the background but I'm not watching it :$ Only Fools and Horses in bed soon though


I repped him pretty fast. I better not get screwed over.

Yeah, Jason makes great banner


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I just PMed the guy.:hb
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna pay with a money order.


Why? Don't trust the guy?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I did it because I love.


:$ :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Why? Don't trust the guy?


No, why would I?


No paper trail either


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Same to you Haza 

Truth: I saw WCW have an absolutely awesome line in that Rant earlier right at the beginning before it got too long to keep up with


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - My Idea for a new TNA Gimmick match, Retardation X where all booking surrounding the match is completely retarded. But Dutch Mantel and Russo beat me too it about 6 months ago.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> No, why would I?
> 
> 
> No paper trail either


Vince McMahon will still find you.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Fuck yeah yahoo pool works for me now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Vince McMahon will still find you.


This many hours of Tony Schavione commentary is worth it.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Crowely won the rep game, but he is a ******, so im not giving them to him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

rep plz!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Crowely won the rep game, but he is a ******, so im not giving them to him.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Crowely won the rep game, but he is a ******, so im not giving them to him.


:no:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Chaos is as honorable as he is intelligent I see.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Swerve by Chaos 

Truth: I'm never going to dance again, guilty feet have got no rhythm :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Swerve by Chaos
> 
> Truth: I'm never going to dance again, guilty feet have got no rhythm :$


I suck at dancing too Mike :$


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Mr. Crowely said:


> Chaos is as honorable as he is intelligent I see.


Why the fuck did you take me off of your ignore list. Put me back on. I dont like you. ******.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Banned



Mr. Crowley said:


> Chaos is as honorable as he is intelligent I see.


Put him back on the ignore list.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Why the fuck did you take me off of your ignore list. Put me back on. I dont like you. ******.


On your period?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I didn't take you off. Now give me my points.

Even if you don't the person you give them to will give them to me, I'm that baller.

I must also note, that if you like your popularity, and I know you do, you'd be best off not to go against me, as you see already from my homies above.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

There was a rep game?


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Woah, you know I love you Jamie but you also know flaming isn't allowed outside of the Rants section.

Truth: Brye, I was quoting George Michael with that highly motivational line but I do indeed suck at dancing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ They need to let Hornswoggle have his own theme music and have it be the Irish song from The Departed (Shipping Off To Boston by The Dropkick Murphys), only they need the lyrics cut off, cause it won't fit otherwise. He needs different music than Finlay, seeing as he's a comedy character and not a serious one.

And no flaming in the damn word games section, either of you, whatever problem you have take it to rants.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Night all.

I hope someone trys my file exchange request. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Woah, you know I love you Jamie but you also know flaming isn't allowed outside of the Rants section.
> 
> Truth: Brye, I was quoting George Michael with that highly motivational line but I do indeed suck at dancing


 
I never get these lines and always think you guys are serious :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*waits for a Matt Serra line from AMP* :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ They need to let Hornswoggle have his own theme music and have it be the Irish song from The Departed (Shipping Off To Boston by The Dropkick Murphys), only they need the lyrics cut off, cause it won't fit otherwise. He needs different music than Finlay, seeing as he's a comedy character and not a serious one.
> 
> And no flaming in the damn word games section, either of you, whatever problem you have take it to rants.


:lmaoThat's a good song


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ They need to let Hornswoggle have his own theme music and have it be the Irish song from The Departed (Shipping Off To Boston by The Dropkick Murphys), only they need the lyrics cut off, cause it won't fit otherwise. He needs different music than Finlay, seeing as he's a comedy character and not a serious one.
> 
> And no flaming in the damn word games section, either of you, whatever problem you have take it to rants.


I never flame cuz that ain't baller to me.

btw how is horswaggle not a serious character


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I never flame cuz that ain't baller to me.
> 
> btw how is horswaggle not a serious character


He took the best bump of the night at WM.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Crowely, Im only acting like this toward you, because you did the exact same to me in the past. I tried to settle our diffrences last night, but you acted like an asshole and made a fool of me. I love to be cool with you. But you dont want to try, so fuck you.

As for the popular part...not anymore.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> *waits for a Matt Serra line from AMP* :side:


Matt Serra > Canada

SWERVE you were expecting that from AMP.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: That's because there was no real relevance to me quoting that lyric and it had no real meaning on a wider scale so I guess you wouldn't have suspected it to be a lyric.

That above is not a lyric 

Truth: First time I've been in the TTT at the same time as Pyro in like forever. *bows down* Irish music is the greatest.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Crowely, Im only acting like this toward you, because you did the exact same to me in the past. I tried to settle our diffrences last night, but you acted like an asshole and made a fool of me. I love to be cool with you. But you dont want to try, so fuck you.
> 
> As for the popular part...not anymore.


Please stop.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, i am going to bed. Its been fun but i have work in all of, 2 hours.  Night.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I never flame cuz that ain't baller to me.
> 
> btw how is horswaggle not a serious character


gud, gud. You safe den.

I just see him as there for comic relief and because they wanted to try to get the crowd into Finlay's matches more because he wasn't getting a big enough reaction.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Send me my rightfully earned points and all will be cool. We be ballin'.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Crowely, Im only acting like this toward you, because you did the exact same to me in the past. I tried to settle our diffrences last night, but you acted like an asshole and made a fool of me. I love to be cool with you. But you dont want to try, so fuck you.
> 
> As for the popular part...not anymore.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: That's because there was no real relevance to me quoting that lyric and it had no real meaning on a wider scale so I guess you wouldn't have suspected it to be a lyric.
> 
> *That above is not a lyric *
> 
> Truth: First time I've been in the TTT at the same time as Pyro in like forever. *bows down* Irish music is the greatest.


From now on, post that in every post to me thats not a lyric  So I dont get confused


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The Red Sox are about to blow it.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Lol, we just ont be ballin. Im not giving my points to anyone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kenny Lofton is now dead to me.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: Brian, you make me laugh.

^ not a lyric

Was there white text in Chaos original post stating 'Disclaimer: Not Crowley'?

I'm not too hot on how such intense legal disputes are settled online


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: Brian, you make me laugh.
> 
> ^ not a lyric
> 
> ...


Alright cool 


No there was no white Text, I checked


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Lol, we just ont be ballin. Im not giving my points to anyone.


Man thats totally not baller.

It would've been sweet too. As soon as you gave me the points I was gonna put you back on the ignore list.


BALLIN :hb


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Truth - Whorin my sister out too Chaos


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

omfg


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Is there a match listing for that Ladder Match DVD yet?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I'd buy a ladder match DVD.

Truth ~ I like how the WWE hypes up the Hardy'z for ladder matches, saying they're so good in ladder matches, but they always lose them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


>


At least they got the cover right.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Is there a match listing for that Ladder Match DVD yet?


I hope Ladder vs Table is on it best Ladder Match ever.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I knew there'd be no white text but I was trying to drop a sly hint to Jamie to put it in if he wanted to avoid having to give up all his points 

Points aren't that important anyway, right :$

EDIT:


Pyro said:


> Truth ~ I like how the WWE hypes up the Hardy'z for ladder matches, saying they're so good in ladder matches, but they always lose them.


:lmao So true!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Is there a match listing for that Ladder Match DVD yet?


Not sure but I hear it's got a lot of ladder matches with guys like Shawn Micheals, Edge, The Hardys, Triple H, The Rock, Chris Benoit, Bret "Hitman" Hart, Eddie Guerrero, Rob Van Dam, Chris Jericho and more.


> Points aren't that important anyway, right


They are to Chaos


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

It says that Bret Hart is featured on that DVD set.....you telling me we get Bret/HBK ladder match from 1992? Or it may be Bret/Bad News Allen from Stampede...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Having HBK/Razor II and Rock/HHH on DVD = major ratings.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hope that Eddie/Edge ladder match is on. I need to see it again.

Cide said it was a street fight that turned into a ladder match, so who knows, but still.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Judging by the names on the cover, looks like the Rock/HHH ladder match is on there.


I don't like that match


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr.Crowley said:


> Not sure but I hear it's got a lot of ladder matches with guys like Shawn Micheals, Edge, The Hardys, Triple H, The Rock, Chris Benoit, Bret "Hitman" Hart, Eddie Guerrero, Rob Van Dam, Chris Jericho and more.


Basically the ones it says on the cover yeah?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Basically the ones it says on the cover yeah?


umm no


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Papelbon is an animal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The only true ***** Ladder Match in history.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_ak6jNwHPc


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Im done now.

Points > Rep

There ballin.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> The only true ***** Ladder Match in history.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_ak6jNwHPc


Sorry but WM X was *****.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> This is what happens when you give Japanese a large supply of mushrooms and the ability to put on independant wrestling shows.


:lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> The only true ***** Ladder Match in history.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_ak6jNwHPc


lmao wow thats fuckin ballin


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Sorry but WM X was *****.


Fine if that was ***** this was ******'s. I love that clip. Survival Tobita is so funny.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Also lol @ Chaos ploy to get people to rep him.

Sad


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Shit that match rocked McQueen


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Fine if that was ***** this was ******'s. I love that clip. Survival Tobita is so funny.


Didn't that shit go on for an hour?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Didn't that shit go on for an hour?


I've heard something to that effect and that part of the clip was the last minute or something. You should look up some Survival Tobita matches on Youtube like vs Ken The Box or the Lake Monster.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

R K O Orton's opinion makes me laugh.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> R K O Orton's opinion makes me laugh.


lol

I'm too baller for him.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Tables > Ladders


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Also lol @ Chaos ploy to get people to rep him.
> 
> Sad


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Another Classic for the Ages, Survival Tobita vs THE LAKE MONSTER!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFyd8LVAAQk


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Tables > Ladders


lmao not at all


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I've heard something to that effect and that part of the clip was the last minute or something. You should look up some Survival Tobita matches on Youtube like vs Ken The Box or the Lake Monster.


I saw the one against the Lake Monster, funny stuff.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Tables > Ladders


*Chutes & Ladders > Tables & Ladders*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tables suck. They actually break your fall.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Sad thing was Crowely, you fell for it.

Thats ballin.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Sad thing was Crowely, you fell for it.
> 
> Thats ballin.


I didn't fall for anything. I did it because you giving me your points would be hilarious considering how often I own you and how much you hate me for my superior intelligence.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barbed wire 2x4's > ladders and tables...combined. :agree:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> Tables suck. They actually break your fall.


*That point is lost on far more people than it has any right to be.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sammy Sosa is about to go yard.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Sad thing was Crowely, you fell for it.
> 
> Thats ballin.


Yankees lost today.



AL CAPOWNED~~!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Ladders > Tables???


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Sosa vs Papelbon = ballin


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sammy Sosa is about to go yard.


3,000 points says he doesn't.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *That point is lost on far more people than it has any right to be.*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0clR3APYt8

That would have hurt so much more if the tables weren't there.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Ladders > Tables???


All day


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

WCW said:


> That would have hurt so much more if the tables weren't there.


Very True


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> 3,000 points says he doesn't.


I've only got 1 point faith in Sammy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You owe me 3,000 points AMP.


Pay up son


Edit -


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Pop up 

Sammy homering would've been the most baller thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sammy hit it a whopping 90 feet *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Sammy hit it a whopping 90 feet *


That's not even yard in tee ball.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hockey game in the morning, i better be going. Later


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0clR3APYt8
> 
> That would have hurt so much more if the tables weren't there.


Tables makes it look cooler though.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Hank Blalock is so not ballin'


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Blalock sucks.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i have a math test tomarrow and i didn't study.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

PAPELBON FOR MVP~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111


:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I'm not watching baseball. I have nothing on the tv right now. I have to turn a DVD on, but need to make a decision first. Tough choices...


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Man the Rangers might win the MUB(Most UnBaller Team)


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Papelbon looked awesome tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswvMijy9mU


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I'm not watching baseball. I have nothing on the tv right now. I have to turn a DVD on, but need to make a decision first. Tough choices...


*How about Snatch, The Usual Suspects or The Shawshank Redemption?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Ladders > Tables???


Table won clean over Ladder fair and square!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: McQueen, you didn't lie. That match was stiff as hell. After that strike fest in the middle of the ring, I thought Sasaki was done for until he caught that flying knee. Takayama and his high straight kicks are pimp as hell though. The match literally had me on the edge of my seat throughout all of it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Blalock got .....AL CAPOWNED~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswvMijy9mU


"Z-Man" Tom Zenk = Ratings


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Shawshank Redemption = Ballin


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

187 said:


> Truth: McQueen, you didn't lie. That match was stiff as hell. After that strike fest in the middle of the ring, I thought Sasaki was done for until he caught that flying knee. Takayama and his high straight kicks are pimp as hell though. The match literally had me on the edge of my seat throughout all of it.


Takayama is pure gold throughout the whole 2002 G-1 Climax, I loved the point where Takayama was knelt over in the ring and Sasaki starts pounding on his face as hard as possible. He also had a seriously sick stiff match with Misawa in NOAH in late 2002/early 2003 over the GHC title where Misawa is just mauling him in one point with elbow strikes.

I need to see the Takayama/Don Frye PRIDE fight I heard it was pretty good.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Takayama is pure gold throughout the whole 2002 G-1 Climax, I loved the point where Takayama was knelt over in the ring and Sasaki starts pounding on his face as hard as possible. He also had a seriously sick stiff match with Misawa in NOAH in late 2002/early 2003 over the GHC title where Misawa is just mauling him in one point with elbow strikes.
> 
> I need to see the Takayama/Don Frye PRIDE fight I heard it was pretty good.


Yeah, I need to catch some more of Takayama. You said that he's basically godly in every single match he's in, right? Or I should say one of the most consistent wrestlers. Must find more Yoshihiro Takayama...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Every Clash of The Champions on 36 discs > Whatever you guys are talking about



:hb


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

That Isles/Devils game was pretty crazy.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Fallin = Ballin


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

187 said:


> Yeah, I need to catch some more of Takayama. You said that he's basically godly in every single match he's in, right? Or I should say one of the most consistent wrestlers. Must find more Yoshihiro Takayama...


He's a very consistantly good type of worker. I haven't seen a whole shitload of his work maybe at most 15 matches with the guy but I almost always enjoy him.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Lets create fun.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> How about Snatch, The Usual Suspects or The Shawshank Redemption?


Have none of them. I have few movies in my DVD collection, and basically all of them are comedy. I'm pretty sure the only serious movie I have in my collection is Kill Bill 1 but I'd need to check again. Mostly I just have DVD television comedy seasons, stand up specials and WWE events/compilations.



> Fallin = Ballin


Ask Rajah to change your name to Slim Crowley.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Have none of them. I have few movies in my DVD collection, and basically all of them are comedy. I'm pretty sure the only serious movie I have in my collection is Kill Bill 1 but I'd need to check again. Mostly I just have DVD television comedy seasons, stand up specials and WWE events/compilations.


Family Guy is on Adult Swim :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Lets create fun.


I've been meaning to ask you what the hell was the point of the Rep comment you gave me the other day? It made me laugh though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Have none of them. I have few movies in my DVD collection, and basically all of them are comedy. I'm pretty sure the only serious movie I have in my collection is Kill Bill 1 but I'd need to check again. Mostly I just have DVD television comedy seasons, stand up specials and WWE events/compilations.


Watch Summerslam '01


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Family Guy is on Adult Swim :hb


Good call, Sportscenter is starting to bore me.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I've been meaning to ask you what the hell was the point of the Rep comment you gave me the other day? It made me laugh though.


What was it? I don't remember it probably was pointless.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watch Summerslam '01


Don't have it. I have 02 though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Meh, speaking of rep, I need to rep people so I can rep people I actually like.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Family Guy is on Adult Swim :hb


I might watch FG but I'd likely do it on DVD as I've got all the seasons available.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> What was it? I don't remember it probably was pointless.


LET'S GO SOLDIERZ! or something to that effect.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Don't have it. I have 02 though.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Have none of them. I have few movies in my DVD collection, and basically all of them are comedy. I'm pretty sure the only serious movie I have in my collection is Kill Bill 1 but I'd need to check again. Mostly I just have DVD television comedy seasons, stand up specials and WWE events/compilations.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Rajah to change your name to Slim Crowley.


Ask Rajah to change my name to Game555.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Don't have it. I have 02 though.


Watch Bret Hart vs. Davey Boy Smith from the third disc of the Bret Hart DVD.

****1/4


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Summerslam '02 was still damn good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watch Bret Hart vs. Davey Boy Smith from the third disc of the Bret Hart DVD.
> 
> ****1/4


Or their Summerslam 92 match.

****3/4


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> LET'S GO SOLDIERZ! or something to that effect.


:lmao... That was pointless.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Or their Summerslam 92 match.
> 
> ****3/4


The other match is a forgotten classic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Watch Bret Hart vs. Davey Boy Smith from the third disc of the Bret Hart DVD.
> 
> ****1/4


Maybe, but I'd likely choose another match over it. I still can't wait for that Austin DVD so I can get 3 Stages Of Hell in watchable quality.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I didn't fall for anything. I did it because you giving me your points would be hilarious considering how often I own you and how much you hate me for my superior intelligence.


Lol, I dont ever recall you owning me. If you knew it was a play to get rep, and that I wasnt going to give anyone points. Why did you rep me?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Watch Bret/Perfect from Kotr '93 or Summerslam '91.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Maybe, but I'd likely choose another match over it. I still can't wait for that Austin DVD so I can get 3 Stages Of Hell in watchable quality.






> Lol, I dont ever recall you owning me. If you knew it was a play to get rep, and that I wasnt going to give anyone points. Why did you rep me?


:stupid:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The other match is a forgotten classic.


The IYH match would be better if it wasen't for the ending.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Maybe, but I'd likely choose another match over it. I still can't wait for that Austin DVD so I can get 3 Stages Of Hell in watchable quality.


 

Watch Austin vs. Mcmahon from St. Valentines Day Massacre '99



I remember watching that live


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who are you talking about in my rep comment AMP?


Unless it's David Ortiz, I disagree with it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Rock/Mankind from Royal Rumble 1999 - damn entertaining match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Randy Orton deserves a DVD before Austin.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Cena deserves 2 dvds before Austin...oh wait.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who are you talking about in my rep comment AMP?
> 
> 
> Unless it's David Ortiz, I disagree with it.


It's David Ortiz.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Randy Orton deserves a DVD before Austin.


Austin already has 6 DVD's, but...












:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Austin already has 6 DVD's, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that they listed the Orton family first gives me a bad feeling.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

In all seriousness Crowely. Why cant we get along. I dont understand what I ever did to you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's David Ortiz.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Doesn't the Orton family consist of two people?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Colon, huh?

looks like Carlito will be on there too.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> In all seriousness Crowely. Why cant we get along. I dont understand what I ever did to you.


You didn't give me my points and thats not baller.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A review for Rock Bottom 98 said:


> I would like to invite you all, to please join me and before you go to sleep tonight please say a special prayer asking whoever your higher power is to please ensure that a gang of rabid sewer rats viciously attack Vince Russo. The male rats are to eat his genitals while he is unable to call for help because the female rats are taking turns having babies in his open mouth. Thank you and good night.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Austin should make that DVD just because he's Austin.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Doesn't the Orton family consist of two people?


Randy's grandfather was a wrestler too so 3.......the Hart family name should be first.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Mr. Crowely said:


> You didn't give me my points and thats not baller.


You acted this way to me way before I offered the points..


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


:lmao


I was thinking of buying the DVD actually. $11 at Highspots


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

New usertitle.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The McMahon's should be first (I'm actually shocked that they're not).


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> You acted this way to me way before I offered the points..


I was just jokin' cuz I'm baller and I do it that way.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> I was thinking of buying the DVD actually. $11 at Highspots


It's not a bad PPV but the finish for the Mankind/Rock match is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


:lmao that's unreal.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> It's not a bad PPV but the finish for the Mankind/Rock match is absolutely ridiculous.


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's not a bad PPV but the finish for the Mankind/Rock match is absolutely ridiculous.


O RLY?!?!


I only want it for Taker/Austin anyway


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> O RLY?!?!
> 
> 
> I only want it for Taker/Austin anyway


Mankind puts Rock in the mandible claw and Rock passes out and wins the WWF title but Vince comes out and says the title can only change hands through pinfall or submission.

.....


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Tony Schiavone needs a DVD

*Truth:* I'm going to see if anything cool is on TV tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ It'd be the greatest DVD in the history of DVD's.


WCW said:


> Mankind puts Rock in the mandible claw and Rock passes out and wins the WWF title but Vince comes out and says the title can only change hands through pinfall or submission.
> 
> .....


Yep. Such a ridiculous ending.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

logging off. later


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Sean Mooney needs a DVD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao

That ending = ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later Brye


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Mankind puts Rock in the mandible claw and Rock passes out and wins the WWF title but Vince comes out and says the title can only change hands through pinfall or submission.
> 
> .....


What PPV was that, Rock Bottom?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I was just jokin' cuz I'm baller and I do it that way.


:shocked:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I wish TNA would have just made the LAX/Team 3D match up at Lockdown a barbwire Steel Cage match since the entire feud has pretty much been based on LAX retaining the titles due to outside interference.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

By that criteria, Iron Sheik would have never beat Backlund.

Yeah AMP.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There's also a match Between Jarrett and Goldust. If Goldust wins, Debra must strip. If Goldust loses, he'll strip.

Goldust loses, but Commissioner Micheals comes out and decides to reverse the decision. Jarrett takes Debra to the back before anybody gets to see anything.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

One of the most ridiculous endings ever was when they had Foley lose an I Quit I think to Shane by playing a recording of him saying I Quit from the previous Raw. Granted it was a creative ending I guess, but eh...

Truth ~ That old Rock Bottom PPV was on my birthday. I remember my old lady buying it for me as a present. Can't remember a damn bit of the PPV though.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> By that criteria, Iron Sheik would have never beat Backlund.
> 
> Yeah AMP.


Whatever, the belt rules in WWE are ridiculous anyway.

Edit - yeah Pyro that was from RR '99....it was a really good match though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I wish TNA would have just made the LAX/Team 3D match up at Lockdown a barbwire Steel Cage match since the entire feud has pretty much been based on LAX retaining the titles due to outside interference.


Fake electricity > Barbwire


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Randy's grandfather was a wrestler too so 3.......the Hart family name should be first.


Actually Randy has an uncle (Bob Jr's Brother) who was mostly used as a jobber during his time in WWF named Barry O, he wrestled a few other places too. So that would be 4 people, at least that I know of.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> One of the most ridiculous endings ever was when they had Foley lose an I Quit I think to Shane by playing a recording of him saying I Quit from the previous Raw. Granted it was a creative ending I guess, but eh...


That's how he lost to The Rock at Rumble '99 in the 'I Quit' match. Foley was lying face down so you couldn't see his face at all, then you hear an obviously pre-recorded clip of Mankind saying 'I Quit! I Quit! I Quit!".


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Downloaded 300 and put it on a DVD...watching now and the quality is sick. Sound's not perfect, but stil really good, while video quality is awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Downloaded 300 and put it on a DVD...watching now and the quality is sick. Sound's not perfect, but stil really good, while video quality is awesome.


The video quality matters more than the sound in that movie. Half the lines are yelled anyways.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't seen an I Quit match with a sensible ending yet. JBL vs Cena had an ending that made JBL look stupid, quitting so that Cena wouldn't drive him through the glass, then he did it anyways. Not enough to tarnish my opinion of what I consider to be one of the most entertaining matches ever, though, in my biased opinion.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought the Foley/Rock ending was great, because Rock knocked Foley out so he couldn't respond, so they had to play a recording. Rock hit him with like 13 chair shots to the head.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> I thought the Foley/Rock ending was great, because Rock knocked Foley out so he couldn't respond, so they had to play a recording. Rock hit him with like 13 chair shots to the head.


I believe it was around 19 shots unless I'm mistaken.

Foley said that it was only supposed to be 10 shots, but Rocky hit him with more. Also, Rock never checked on Foley after that match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I haven't seen an I Quit match with a sensible ending yet. JBL vs Cena had an ending that made JBL look stupid, quitting so that Cena wouldn't drive him through the glass, then he did it anyways. Not enough to tarnish my opinion of what I consider to be one of the most entertaining matches ever, though, in my biased opinion.


:hb


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

My favorite parts of South Park are when people get shot at point blank range.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I haven't seen an I Quit match with a sensible ending yet.


Watch the Magnum TA vs. Tully Blanchard "I Quit" steel cage match from Starrcade 85 if you can find a torrent or something. I can't find it on youtube or any file hosting sites but it's a sick match.

****+ if I remember correctly, and the ending is really good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I believe it was around 19 shots unless I'm mistaken.
> 
> Foley said that it was only supposed to be 10 shots, but Rocky hit him with more. Also, Rock never checked on Foley after that match.


 

They were talking about it backstage on Beyond The Mat.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NZpPf-q2_es

Peyton Manning is a baller


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> They were talking about it backstage on Beyond The Mat.


The Chair shot part or the Rock checking on him part?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Watch the Magnum TA vs. Tully Blanchard "I Quit" steel cage match from Starrcade 85 if you can find a torrent or something. I can't find it on youtube or any file hosting sites but it's a sick match.
> 
> ****+ if I remember correctly, and the ending is really good.


Is that match on the WWE Steel Cage DVD? I've heard great things about it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Watch the Magnum TA vs. Tully Blanchard "I Quit" steel cage match from Starrcade 85 if you can find a torrent or something. I can't find it on youtube or any file hosting sites but it's a sick match.
> 
> ****+ if I remember correctly, and the ending is really good.


Doubt I'll find it (unless maybe it's on the Horsemen DVD, even then I'd download rather than buy) but I'll look around.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> The Chair shot part or the Rock checking on him part?


They were talking about the match and Foley was saying Rock hit more times than he wanted him too. Then Rock thanked him for the match. Then Foley got stitches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Is that match on the WWE Steel Cage DVD? I've heard great things about it


It's at Ditch's site Cide, pretty simple but excellent old school match up.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Is that match on the WWE Steel Cage DVD? I've heard great things about it


It may be but it's been like 2 years since I rented that so I don't really remember. I have it in my collection from an old 2 tape Best of Starrcade 83-87 set.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> They were talking about the match and Foley was saying Rock hit more times than he wanted him too. Then Rock thanked him for the match. Then Foley got stitches.


:lmao

Then Foley is a liar. He said in his book that The Rock never checked on him after the match. He claimed that he asked the cameraman who was there the whole time if Rocky ever stopped by after the match, and the cameraman said that he didn't.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Rock actually went over to him after the match while Foley was laying in the entrance way unconcious and Rock stood over him and held the belt up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Ric Flair/Terry Funk I Quit on the Flair DVD has a sensible finish.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

http://www.ditch.lcwe.com/media2.html

Magnum TA vs Tully Blanchard, 11/28/85, 'I Quit' cage match. I'm not much for standard, brawling cage matches. This is an exception, and a big one at that. Really intense, really dramatic, and a justifiably legendary bout. Must-see. 153 MB.

I've seen a really good Chris Hero/Arik Cannon "I Quit" as well the ending was just a regular submission hold but due to all the damage inflicted during the match it made sense.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Then Foley is a liar. He said in his book that The Rock never checked on him after the match. He claimed that he asked the cameraman who was there the whole time if Rocky ever stopped by after the match, and the cameraman said that he didn't.


What an asshole.....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I've seen a really good Chris Hero/Arik Cannon "I Quit" as well the ending was just a regular submission hold but due to all the damage inflicted during the match it made sense.


That's the finish to the Flair/Funk match and Funk sells it really well.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Come to think of it, quite a few of the Wargames matches were very good to extremely awesome as well. And they used "I Quit" or "Surrender" type rules too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Come to think of it, quite a few of the Wargames matches were very good to extremely awesome as well. And they used "I Quit" or "Surrender" type rules too.


I miss Wargames.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> That's the finish to the Flair/Funk match and Funk sells it really well.


Yeah I've seen both and this is pretty much the same deal, Hero damn near breaks Cannon's leg. It was an exceptionally good match from IWA: MS and probably the best of Cannon's career.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I vote the WWE has a Wargames match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Powerbomb Sid gave Pillman in Wargames '91 is scary


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Bret/Austin ended up working out the best IMO.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I vote the WWE has a Wargames match.


Then they'd be admitting that WCW actually had a good idea.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* You can order a tape called Human Cockfighting 96 from RF video. I looked it up and found it pretty quickly because I remember seeing it in one of the RF video brochures which used to get sent to my house every few months.

_"If you like incredibly strange wrestling than you will love this one. Has tons of funny clips of interviews with Jr Benson and features Jr. Benson vs. the rapist in the first ever blade rope hanging from the turnbuckle, plus a ring surrounded by HIV enfected needles and a dildo wrapped in barbed wire match with thumbtacks. You must be at least 18 to see this. RF Video has nothing to do with this tape and we don't agree with anything on this, but some people like this. If you are one of them, than hey that's cool funny stuff and very entertainable"_


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/334358-my-first-rant-18.html#post3915126

18 PAGES!!!...18?!!!!:shocked: :faint:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/334358-my-first-rant-18.html#post3915126
> 
> 18 PAGES!!!...18?!!!!:shocked: :faint:


Rants about me = ratings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* You can order a tape called Human Cockfighting 96 from RF video. I looked it up and found it pretty quickly because I remember seeing it in one of the RF video brochures which used to get sent to my house every few months.
> 
> _"If you like incredibly strange wrestling than you will love this one. Has tons of funny clips of interviews with Jr Benson and features Jr. Benson vs. the rapist in the first ever blade rope hanging from the turnbuckle, plus a ring surrounded by HIV enfected needles and a dildo wrapped in barbed wire match with thumbtacks. You must be at least 18 to see this. RF Video has nothing to do with this tape and we don't agree with anything on this, but some people like this. If you are one of them, than hey that's cool funny stuff and very entertainable"_


That's funny and disturbing at the same time.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> What an asshole.....


HA! WHAT AN ASSHOLE!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: watching family guy


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I downloaded the GSP/Serra match from another torrent site, GSP was being slapped around the ring like a bitch at the end


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> HA! WHAT AN ASSHOLE!


:lmaoYou're on notice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_8PEYv4U90

lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_8PEYv4U90
> 
> lmao


What a scumbag.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> What a scumbag.












Was it ever in doubt?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Was it ever in doubt?


Alright the Fun Athletic Guy gimmick aka. F.A.G.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_8PEYv4U90
> 
> lmao


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mP26zikqS0


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mP26zikqS0


The Teddy Hart clip made me crack up.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mP26zikqS0


That slow motion of him running to his car was brilliant.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


>


WTF is that avatar?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


>


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Got caught up in the moment and made a new sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

About to watch NWO '01:hb


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - I took at a nap at 8:30, and I just woke up at 11:30. Fuck, there goes my sleeping schedule.

I'm be up for the next 6 hours.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol nice sig Super Delfin.


WCW said:


> WTF is that avatar?


Donate to the poor.:sad:


Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Got caught up in the moment and made a new sig.


:lmao keep that sig forever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-I thought Cashfire left.:sad:

But he's back!..........:h....b?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I really want a donut.

Mmmmmmhmmm.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mP26zikqS0


LOL, and by the way Delfin I love the sig :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brock Lesner's music kicked 17 kinds of ass.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^I love it

Watching NWO '01


:yum:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Cs2upodIuo

I'm dubbing this the best entrance of all time. The current Vampire could learn a few things from it, like how to be a bad worker but still have a kick ass entrance.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Cs2upodIuo
> 
> I'm dubbing this the best entrance of all time. The current Vampire could learn a few things from it, like how to be a bad worker but still have a kick ass entrance.


Everything about that is awesome.


Edit - STEVE BLACKMAN JUST CAME ON MY TV~!~~


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3915386-post181.html

omgwtfbbq


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - It is weird seeing Edge back in the late 90's. 

Truth - Gangrel did have a bad ass enterance. Edge's first music theme was horrible, however.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

All of Edge's music have sucked besides his current one.


His old character annoys me so much. it's at the point where I can't even watch the matches he was in.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-I hated Edge as a face. He's so much more entertaining now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I love how Edge went from being a Vampire to what he is now with no explanation.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> All of Edge's music have sucked besides his current one.


:agree:


The only times I've ever cared for Edge is now and when E&C were heels.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WCW said:


> I love how Edge went from being a Vampire to what he is now with no explanation.


Admin swerve.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

E&C as El Conquistidores = ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> E&C as El Conquistidores = ratings


Indeed.

I suddenly wish I had a Kazoo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

E&C is the best tag team of all time, not counting the proverbial "One Night Stand" of JBL and Mr. Kennedy. An absolute fucking dream come true that one was.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- John Cena putting out a rap album = Bad idea


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Love the sig Pyro, although I'm a bit biased being a huge Hornswoggle mark.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Randy Savage putting out a rap album = worse idea :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> *E&C is the best tag team of all time,* not counting the proverbial "One Night Stand" of JBL and Mr. Kennedy. An absolute fucking dream come true that one was.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I always considered the best tag team to be the Dudleyz. Pre-TNA days.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Austin/Michaels? Austin/HHH? Austin/Pillman?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd mark out if the WWE put RAW and SD on iTunes or Xbox Live.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'd mark out if the WWE put RAW and SD on iTunes or Xbox Live.


That'd be too convenient.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> That'd be too convenient.


TNA's on there but...who watches TNA?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Austin/Michaels? Austin/HHH? Austin/Pillman?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> TNA's on there but...who watches TNA?


Only masochists.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - HBK vs RKO is going to be boring.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Truth - HBK vs RKO is going to be boring.


:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Never was a Pillman fan myself. Course I only saw him when I was a kid, so who knows now.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Necro Butcher v.s Toby Klein in the first round KODM from 2003 is brutal as hell. Damn VCRs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I expect to see plenty of headlocks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Never was a Pillman fan myself. Course I only saw him when I was a kid, so who knows now.


Get the Pillman DVD.


Great documentary and AWESOME matches.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm hoping that Edge comes out, and spears RKO...at the 1-minute mark. Then just for good measure, he spears HBK too. But he puts HBK over RKO, for the pinfall.

That'd be great.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Even Trish and Steph had a good match at NWO '01


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not gonna get it until I know it's worth buying, I'm not necessarily doubting you but I don't take people's word for it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Never was a Pillman fan myself.


:no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Downloading 300


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Pillman/Mero at Fall Brawl '95 stole the show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like its time for some RedSilver bashing.

Sup Terrell.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am in my new apartment and back full time .


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Looks like its time for some RedSilver bashing.
> 
> Sup Terrell.


Not shit right now I haven't been on MSN today and I thought RedSilver got banned for good


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm not gonna get it until I know it's worth buying, I'm not necessarily doubting you but I don't take people's word for it.


omfg:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 



> Looks like its time for some RedSilver bashing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Downloading a WWF show from MSG in the 80s and then putting it on DVD.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Downloading Mania and UFC 69. I also have to do the new rate a wrestler threads tomorrow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> :no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


I only saw him when I was a kid in the WWF and he annoyed me, not really able to make a fair judgment on him NOW, I'm just saying I never was. Maybe I would be if I watched him today, but I'd have to find something of him, and not the DVD because I don't want to spend money unless I know I want to spend money.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Look in that "first rant" CaL.


Homicide_187 said:


> Not shit right now I haven't been on MSN today and I thought RedSilver got banned for good


Nah remember Rajah brought him back. But he did just come back from a ban that Slick gave him.

I dont think paid members can get perm bans:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I only saw him when I was a kid in the WWF and he annoyed me, not really able to make a fair judgment on him NOW, I'm just saying I never was. Maybe I would be if I watched him today, but I'd have to find something of him, and not the DVD because I don't want to spend money unless I know I want to spend money.


Are you a member of PWT or XWT?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - UFC 70 is going to be free in the U.S.

Yay! :hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Are you a member of PWT or XWT?


Nah. I did go to each one time though but both times it was when it was on like a free invitation for a limited time or some shit like that, I can't remember. PWT was impossible to get working.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Nah remember Rajah brought him back. But he did just come back from a ban that Slick gave him.
> 
> I dont think paid members can get perm bans:sad:


Damn he needs one (perm ban) I guess he's talking shit in the "first rant" thread now about to check it out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- posted in the CZW thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like P1 more than redsilver:lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Who wants to help me find my rep power?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Nah. I did go to each one time though but both times it was when it was on like a free invitation for a limited time or some shit like that, I can't remember. PWT was impossible to get working.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V11MB2RvMXw

Here you go, Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman at Superbrawl. Maybe the best opening match of all time.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Who wants to help me find my rep power?


Sure.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3915557-post198.html

OMGWTFBBQ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V11MB2RvMXw
> 
> Here you go, Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman at Superbrawl. Maybe the best opening match of all time.


k.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - RedSilver is a snitch


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ snitches get stitches

I have a feeling RedSilver will get banned again within the next day or two.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - RedSilver is a snitch


Warn him with the message "No Snitching"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching HHH/Austin 3 Stages Of Hell


:hb


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Good night.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Night KIF.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Warn him with the message "No Snitching"


I never see him post in the Indy or WWE section  

Truth - I want to see Grindhouse I'll probaly go see it this weekend.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just LOL'ed


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I also could use some help finding my rep power.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Rajah ended the fun.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I want to see Spiderman 3, now.

At first, I wasn't too excited about it. Now, after seeing the previews a few times....I'm down with the Spider.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to sleep, good night everyone.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

What happened to you helping me NCIH?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I hate RedSilver..


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I love having cable internet rather than DSL.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I also could use some help finding my rep power.


1 + how many 1,000 posts you have + How many 1,000 rep points you have + how many years you've been a member = Your rep power. 

1/2 of your rep power (rounded down) = your neg rep power.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> I hate RedSilver..


I'm pretty sure everybody does.

LOL @ his rep comment to you. I had similar PM's the other day.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

^^^New rep system.

Edit-Cal, yeah I know. One day ages ago he started flaming me in the Sports thread and then every thread I see him post in just annoys me. His rep comments to me are rather hillarious though.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Derek that is with the old rules. Unless we went back to the old rules already and I didn't know.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> ^^^New rep system.
> 
> Edit-Cal, yeah I know. One day ages ago he started flaming me in the Sports thread and then every thread I see him post in just annoys me. His rep comments to me are rather hillarious though.


I laugh


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Never mind about what I said.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3908904-post1.html

this should help.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

RedSilver got mad at me one time because I pointed out that Lance Storm knows more about how the wrestling business than TNA marks and he was making valid points on mistakes TNA has been making. 

That guy is totally annoying and a little jerkoff anyways I won't be sad to see him go if he does get banned.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I think my rep power is 9 now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - After seeing that Rob Feinstein pedo video, I now have that one song 'I know what Boys like' stuck in my head.

Dammit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - After seeing that Rob Feinstein pedo video, I now have that one song 'I know what Boys like' stuck in my head.
> 
> Dammit.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

My new rep power is +21.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

+25


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your at +10 Dark Church.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

+17.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin/HHH from NWO '01 is so awesome.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

+35


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Cal, is that 3 stages of Hell?

Edit-My rep power is +pathetic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

This is probably a long shot but ADR LaVey you don't happen to have any Keiji Mutoh matches on DVD do you? I like your work with gifs.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

How do you fools know your rep power?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Cal, is that 3 stages of Hell?


Yeah

*****


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> How do you fools know your rep power?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3908904-post1.html

there you go


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Austin/HHH from NWO '01 is so awesome.


Never seen it. :sad:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-I love that match but I have it on really piss poor quality on my computer.:sad:

Truth-Got the History of the WWE Championship today.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-Got the History of the WWE Championship today.


:hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-I love that match but I have it on really piss poor quality on my computer.:sad:
> 
> Truth-Got the History of the WWE Championship today.


History of the WWE Championship is a real damn good buy, One of the best compilations I've ever bought.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-I'm about to watch it now.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> This is probably a long shot but ADR LaVey you don't happen to have any Keiji Mutoh matches on DVD do you? I like your work with gifs.


If you have a mpeg, wmv, or avi file I could make you one.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I could buy the History of the WWE Title....but I still haven't.

The one copy is still there at Wal-Mart. Waiting to be bought.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Buy it...go on.

It's full of great matches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> If you have a mpeg, wmv, or avi file I could make you one.


I'm might have to look something up then, I'll get back to you on that if I do.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching NCIS.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Truth: I bought the History of the WWE Championship on dvd but bever watched the old matches. Are they worth watching?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Just requested a banner.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Truth: I bought the History of the WWE Championship on dvd but bever watched the old matches. Are they worth watching?


I'm kind of wondering the same thing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3915706-post36869.html

AL CAPOWNED~!!!!!!!!!



> Truth: I bought the History of the WWE Championship on dvd but bever watched the old matches. Are they worth watching?


Yes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Truth: I bought the History of the WWE Championship on dvd but bever watched the old matches. Are they worth watching?


Some of them are, I really enjoyed the Backlund matches, Hogan/Orndorff and Hogan/Savage but I like old school stuff better than most. Still if you buy a DVD you should at least watch the whole thing at least once.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - You play to win the game.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pretty queer that most of my favorite Austin matches are ones he loses.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Pretty queer that most of my favorite Austin matches are ones he loses.


Don't be a fan of "losers" then, maybe you should be a Hogan or Goldberg fan.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Same thing with some of my favourite Benoit matches.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Mornin People.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Don't be a fan of "losers" then, maybe you should be a Hogan or Goldberg fan.


OMGWTFBBQ?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Aqua Teen Hunger Force.

It's the episode where Meatwad wins tickets to the Superbowl and decides to take his friend (the debuting) Boxy Brown.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Not having school tomorrow rules.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Not having school tomorrow rules.


Fix the tournament.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Same thing with some of my favourite Benoit matches.


Wild Pegasus/Pegasus Kid > Chris Benoit!



> Truth - Not having school tomorrow rules.


Damn you and I have to work


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> Fix the tournament.


FIX YOUR FACE~!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Wild Pegasus/Pegasus Kid > Chris Benoit!


Puro geek.




:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't had school for 2 years ftw


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I might buy crackdown for the 360, played the demo and its pretty nice


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-g2HvDkjDg


Watch the first 3 minutes


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Puro geek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guilty :$

although in honesty I feel a lot of Benoit's best work was in Japan as Pegasus Kid.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Guilty :$
> 
> although in honesty I feel a lot of Benoit's best work was in Japan as Pegasus Kid.


Well, look who he worked with over there compared to now. Not too mention he was much younger, his body hadn't taken as much punishment compared to the past several years.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: I'd like Danny Havoc to leave CZW and transfer over to IWA-MS. All of a sudden, I'm really marking for the guy. Wouldn't mind seeing a NYNO rematch of Havoc/Drake. :agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Zandig is a fatty

About to go to sleep. Peace easy word life nWo.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm able to rep again, so I just spread some. 

Truth - About to watch South Park.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just woke up, hi y'all


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Marking out for Diesel Rep!!!!!!

Hey MMN!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm going to hit the hay as well. Good night all.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just woke up, hi y'all


Yo. 



> Truth - Marking out for Diesel Rep!!!!!!




Truth - I'm hoping for some form of an SVR2008 update tomorrow.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Requiem For A Dream is a good movie movie but I never wanna see it again.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi John and McQueen, hows it going? 

Truth: Can't beat some Oasis and coffee to wake you up in the morning


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Requiem For A Dream is a good movie movie but I never wanna see it again.


Colbert returns tomorrow, most likely.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm hoping for some form of an SVR2008 update tomorrow.


I'm curious who will be the "Legends" this year, i'm hoping aside from the stardard Attitude era guys/Hart/Hogan we get Perfect and DiBiase again, maybe a 80's Flair would be nice too.

Night Derek

I'm fine MMN, thanks for asking.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Colbert returns tomorrow, most likely.


About time.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi John and Matt. How are ya both?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm good thanks Tom, you?

Truth: Booking King's rant sucked, the only funny parts were WCW's comments.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Goind good, Matt and Tom.



McQueen said:


> I'm curious who will be the "Legends" this year, i'm hoping aside from the stardard Attitude era guys/Hart/Hogan we get Perfect and DiBiase again, maybe a 80's Flair would be nice too.
> 
> Night Derek
> 
> I'm fine MMN, thanks for asking.


With the ECW addition to the roster, why not include some ECW legends, too? I know I'd mark to play as Terry Funk and Cactus Jack.

Razor Ramon, Vader, Diesel are my 3 main legends I'm really, really hoping for.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: JIMMY SUPERFLY SNUKA!!!!! YOKOZUNA!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just sneezed all over the place.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Guilty :$
> 
> although in honesty I feel a lot of Benoit's best work was in Japan as Pegasus Kid.


I haven't seen much of his work in Japan, know where I can get any?:$

Truth-Indy's and Puro don't usually interest me, but Benoit in Japan at his full potential is too good to resist.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I just sneezed all over the place.


sexeh


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: My knee is killing me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:hb


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I was surprised to find out that WrestleMania 24 will be in Orlando at an outdoor stadium. What if it gets rained out?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :hb


 



> Truth: I was surprised to find out that WrestleMania 24 will be in Orlando at an outdoor stadium. What if it gets rained out?


Thunderstorms during the main event = buyrates


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I was simply using the familiar happy birthday smilie in a mocking gesture aimed at you. Since you use it a lot, that was all.

Confused?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I just sneezed all over the place.


 :faint::shocked: TELL THE NEWSPAPERS, GET THE CAMERAS! KILLA CALI......








Sneezed.:shocked::sad:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Goind good, Matt and Tom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott Hall would be awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I was simply using the familiar happy birthday smilie in a mocking gesture aimed at you. Since you *used* to use it a lot, that was all.
> 
> Confused?


Fixed.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> Scott Hall would be awesome.


Truth: Your avatar is sexy.



crippler_crossface said:


> Fixed.


Thanks :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Your avatar is sexy.


Thank you.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Pyro's Benoit thread has 7 pages of responses :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> I haven't seen much of his work in Japan, know where I can get any?:$
> 
> Truth-Indy's and Puro don't usually interest me, but Benoit in Japan at his full potential is too good to resist.


You can buy a really good Best of Chris Benoit in Japan comp at www.Goldenboytapes.com.
www.IPVvideos.com is a good a cheap source for japanese stuff as well.

Vader would be awesome in SDVR 2008, but I could live without Nash to be honest.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I want the Benoit in Japan DVD. I'm also considering getting the Dynamite Kid in Japan DVD too.

I think I tore something in my leg at the gym.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

McQueen said:


> You can buy a really good Best of Chris Benoit in Japan comp at www.Goldenboytapes.com.
> www.IPVvideos.com is a good a cheap source for japanese stuff as well.
> 
> Vader would be awesome in SDVR 2008, but I could live without Nash to be honest.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


>


That smiley is more irritating that the birthday one.

Truth - I never knew Teddy Long ref'd in the NWA.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> That smiley is more irritating that the birthday one.
> 
> Truth - I never knew Teddy Long ref'd in the NWA.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


>


:no:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

^^^You're just pissed because I didn't send you nudes.
***
:$


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Ole Anderson just threatened to 'rearrange' Dusty's pipes.

I don't know what smiley to use after a statement like that.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Ole Anderson just threatened to 'rearrange' Dusty's pipes.
> 
> I don't know what smiley to use after a statement like that.


:argh:


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm bored


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm liking your occupation, Mindy.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Yeah, it's wonderful


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-Dead thread.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Watching fucking Luger as a Horseman physically pains me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Watching fucking Luger as a Horseman physically pains me.


:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth- Death to all.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

:lmao RBD.

Truth-Apparantly I have a brilliant future.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I will donate 5,000 points to whoever makes a rant about the rants section.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Will you donate me another 5,000 once I get flamed like there's no tomorrow by everybody?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Goin out with my family today. Later guys And Girl!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Listening to the new Arctic Monkeys album. :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Will you just give me all your points, thanks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

points to whoever knows who Louis Theroux is.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey all


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Old but still :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> points to whoever knows who Louis Theroux is.


A French playwriter :side:

Truth - The Australian Rugby coach's name is also Craig Bellamy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!!1 no


:lmao I've never seen that. :$


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

McQueen said:


> :lmao


You think that's funny, wait until you see my reaction when Mongo McMichael and *shudder* Paul 'Power and fucking Glory' Roma show up on my screen.

I think I have a complex when it comes to that guy.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Louis Theroux, doesn't he make documentaries?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey Cowie.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> Louis Theroux, doesn't he make documentaries?


YES!!!11111111111111111!

He's the most amazing man everrrrrr.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Role Model said:


> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


*shivers* 

It's playwright I'm not anal when it comes to text on a forum but please

smooooooch Kenny


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - Hey guys, back from my vacation/holiday, had fun. 

Can someone give me a quick run down what happand on Smackdown, wwe.com isin't working.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Im Here,Hello


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> YES!!!11111111111111111!
> 
> * He's the most amazing man everrrrrr.*


 Now gimmie all ya points :side:
*
He is? :sad:*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Hulkamania?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> You think that's funny, wait until you see my reaction when Mongo McMichael and *shudder* Paul 'Power and fucking Glory' Roma show up on my screen.
> 
> I think I have a complex when it comes to that guy.


Hercules Hernandez > Paul Roma

Welcome back Brady.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> *shivers*
> 
> It's playwright I'm not anal when it comes to text on a forum but please
> 
> smooooooch Kenny


:$ 

Smooch.

Truth: Umm.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Paul Roma on the Horseman DVD said:


> Ric wishes he coulda been me...but he couldn't.


:cuss:

However:


Wikipedia said:


> Paul Roma is currently working as a sales consultant for Office Depot.


The hate may just turn to pity yet.








...But not fucking likely.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

pop pills, eat cheese, party hard.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


>


:cuss:






























 You said "point_s_" at least give me 2


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pills are already flowing through my body 

I had cheese earlier

I stay partying


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

If i was to pop Pills, it's be viagra.

If I were to eat cheese, I'd be a mouse.

If I were to party hard, I'd end up like Britney Spears.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Andrew W.K. might just one of the greatest men ever.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm greater.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> I'm greater.


 You are indeed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

no.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Do you watch TBL Kenny?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes.

I mean come on, I'm on a wrestling forum!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Do you watch TBL Kenny?


What's TBL hun?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

The Biggest Loser. Obviously not if you don't call it TBL


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Cowie said:


> The Biggest Loser. Obviously not if you don't call it TBL


I like that program simply for the fact that these people are working their asses of to be called 'The Biggest Loser'. What a prize that is!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:banplz:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Andrew W.K. might just one of the greatest men ever.


Quoted for truth, my friend used to call me W.K. back in my I'm too lazy to shave or get a haircut stage.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> The Biggest Loser. Obviously not if you don't call it TBL


I dispise that shit.

I mean ever since I saw the ad a year or two agao, when they said '14 great Australians'. I changed channel there and then, and didn't go back to that show. Thy are great in the amount of weight they hold, but they are definetley not great. 

I prefer soap operas :$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Rebel By Design said:


> I like that program simply for the fact that these people are working their asses of to be called 'The Biggest Loser'. What a prize that is!


Do you have it in the UK


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> points to whoever knows who Louis Theroux is.


an interviewer who interviewed the Hamliton's and most recently the most hated family in USA

Hi all


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:gun:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

You don't watch BB then Kenny? 

Countdown is on!!!! It starts April 22nd but spoilers are pretty scarce on the ground.

Who is the most hated family in the USA then?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Sleep sounds good soon.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Quoted for truth, my friend used to call me W.K. back in my I'm too lazy to shave or get a haircut stage.










?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Cowie said:


> Do you have it in the UK


The UK version and the Yank version, I'm not sure about the Aussie version.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

eating cold pizza.

Nothing beats cold pizza.


Well alcohol does.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :gun:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Who is the most hated family in the USA then?


http://www.godhatesamerica.com/


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> You don't watch BB then Kenny?
> 
> Countdown is on!!!! It starts April 22nd but spoilers are pretty scarce on the ground.
> 
> Who is the most hated family in the USA then?


I thought after the 'Turkey slap' incident, they'd be cut off. I doubt I'll be watching it, year 11 will drive me into the ground.

:$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Warm pizza could probably give cold pizza a good challenge. :side:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Rebel By Design said:


> The UK version and the Yank version, I'm not sure about the Aussie version.


Awesome. I knew the US had it before us but I didn't know the UK had it. This is our second season and as of tonight its down to the final four. I didn't watch last season.

COLD PIZZA FTW


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Diesel. You Lose. 2-0 to cold pizza.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady B said:


> eating cold pizza.
> Nothing beats cold pizza.


So am I. You witch! You read my mind! That's some David Copperfield shit!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/151349-themiz-h00000-rah.html

I wish I had his signature and username. :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm hungry, and it's too late for breakfast and too early for lunch.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> So am I. You witch! You read my mind! That's some David Copperfield shit!


Nu-huh! We're related... remember?!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Role Model said:


> http://www.godhatesamerica.com/


oh blerk! What a load of tripe


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cold pizza is good if you don't have a cooking device.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> oh blerk! What a load of tripe


Here's the documentary:

http://www.tv-links.co.uk/show.do/1/1376

'Most hated family in America'

Fucking amazing.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll be wearing my size 10 jeans today.... I've never been a size 10... I've lost 4st this year. No more size 18-20 for me


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady B said:


> Nu-huh! We're related... remember?!


I thought only identical twins had telekenisis. Does that mean...:shocked:

Arn Anderson just said the word ballin'. 




Actually, it was 'bawling', but I misheard it. Close enough.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lady B said:


> I'll be wearing my size 10 jeans today.... I've never been a size 10... *I've lost 4st this year.* No more size 18-20 for me


 Good for you.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lady B said:


> I'll be wearing my size 10 jeans today.... I've never been a size 10... I've lost 4st this year. No more size 18-20 for me


What the??? Thats like 24 kilos or something like that. That's amazing! Good on ya.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi. All eyes on me.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Sorry we are all looking at Lady B


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Cowie, you know that link in your sig.... its dead 

oh hi Ernie.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Cowie said:


> Sorry we are all looking at Lady B


As per usual.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Ernieeeeeeeee


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm nude. Just a little fun fact.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm looking at 2 significant objects.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Cowie, you know that link in your sig.... its dead
> 
> oh hi Ernie.


Too many W'S.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I'm hoping the owner will pay for the server 

OMG Mr Cowie just made me seafood pizza and it is soooo yummy.

It does not have too many w's


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Otacon said:


> I'm nude. Just a little fun fact.


 P.M pics please.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Msn me with the pics.


Oh hi Cody, LOOK AT ME OVER HERE!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm looking at Ernie.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey Bethany! Yeah, I came here cuz you went silent for like 10 minutes on MSN, so I figured it was the usual T4 shenanigans. Figured I'd come here so I could talk to you somehow.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

O. Sorry :$


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cybersex.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

With sheep? IDK.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Everyone's shitting over Roma. I love this DVD. :lmao

I changed my mind. Roma needs to STFU! :cuss: :frustrate


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

I blew out my knee today and can't walk on my right leg. Just a little fun fact. I'll probably be going to bed soon due to it. Aching knee and boredom = early bedtime so I can rest it up. So soak up all the Cody you can while he's here, fellow T4'ers.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Kaneanite said:


> I blew out my knee today and can't walk on my right leg. Just a little fun fact. I'll probably be going to bed soon due to it. Aching knee and boredom = early bedtime so I can rest it up. So soak up all the Cody you can while he's here, fellow T4'ers.


K.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

ooo, not even an "awh" or "awwwwh". Interesting.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ouch. How'd you do that Codes?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

AwWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwrRRRR


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

j20 said:


> Old but still :lmao


Ahaha  Thats great!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



breathes


wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL TOO LATE YOU LOSE.

Anyway, I'm out. Everyone stops posting here when we're around so back to your precious programming.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Cowie said:


> Ouch. How'd you do that Codes?


It's my usual knee problems. Ever since I trashed my knee in high school playing basketball it's unpredictable. For a while it's been excellent. It'd ache once in a while, and cause me to limp, but nothing too bad. Then tonight, bam, it hits me. I can't put any weight on it and it's just constantly aching and twitching like crazy.







Feels like when I step on it, my knee will just give out. All swollen under the knee cap, so it's like not having a knee cap.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Kaneanite said:


> It's my usual knee problems. Ever since I trashed my knee in high school playing basketball it's unpredictable. For a while it's been excellent. It'd ache once in a while, and cause me to limp, but nothing too bad. Then tonight, bam, it hits me. I can't put any weight on it and it's just constantly aching and twitching like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eek you've broken the ACL!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

COME BACK ERNIE FTW!


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Cowie said:


> eek you've broken the ACL!


Pretty much. Back when I first injured it, I messed up the ACL and MCL. And ever since then, my knee cap gets swelling under it and my knee is just useless for a while. It'll subside. Hopefully..:no:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

If you go to the doc he'll stick a big ass needle in behind your kneecap to draw some of the fluid out.

You could save all this pain and get it reconstructed.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Ugh the ACL is one of the worst things to injure. It'll give you problems for life unfortunately


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Im off to the farm now... Cheerio


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Im So Bored


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Funny farm eh?

I want a new page  Bethany broke this one


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Downloading Cabbage v Andrei Arvlovski. Good fight.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Blame Cody. He broke his knee :no:

No, the farm where they have ickle lambs awh. Taking my godson. Awh

Thanks for the gift Hulky <3


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Byeee =)

Hmm..I am quite mixed in feelings atm


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

What's that Sargey?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I posted a picture in member picture thread. 

Enjoy, noone usually cares though.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - I read your Sig bethany so i got you one


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice spelling Hulkamania.








<3


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Sun, or revision. Sun, or revision. ARGH!! Why does global warming have to happen when I should be preparing for exams?!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

least someone did 


Mr Sparklez- REVISION!


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Cowie said:


> What's that Sargey?


Feelings :shocked:  ...yeah :sad:


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Lady B said:


> least someone did
> 
> 
> Mr Sparklez- REVISION!


Truth - yepp Have a nice Easter and thats to everone i cant get all of you gifts


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I just watched Cheerleader Melissa vs Jazz. Pretty good match.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Sargey said:


> Feelings :shocked:  ...yeah :sad:


WHY??



Thats an old pic Kenny. LOL at the guys carrying on over someones mum.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy Easter to you too Hulk!

*edit*

Eh..feeling lonely but at the same time I like being single..have been for nearly over a year now, but I'm not sure...

And things at home have made me change a lot, and I've drifted away from a lot of my mates because of it


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Truth - yepp Have a nice Easter and thats to everone* i cant get all of you gifts*


Ohhhh.

Spark-Don't do revision!


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - Ill Try Get You On Crossface


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> WHY??
> 
> 
> 
> Thats an old pic Kenny. LOL at the guys carrying on over someones mum.


old pic? I just took it 5 mins ago


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

I like this thread


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Time to logoff, later everyone.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Bye (L)


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Better to be lonely than stuck with someone you hate Sargey.

On that note my OH is pissing me off and I'm going to bed.

Looks the same as your others Kenny.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Kdragon5 said:


> I like this thread


Turn that frown upside down!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Time to logoff, later everyone.


Later McQueen.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

I am Misterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 30,000 (Truth)


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Cya Cowie and McQueen  True Cowie.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh fucking snipe! Bitch I wanted that.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Here. *waves* 

How is everyone?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Heya  , meh Im ok, yourself?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey charismatic enigma!


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Heya  , meh Im ok, yourself?


I'm good thanks.

Hi crippler_crossface


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I enjoyed your rep.

:$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> I enjoyed your rep.
> 
> :$


Haha. Sorry, I just thought you were being a bit of an idiot. Still, I am too sometimes.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Playing stick cricket, Sup?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Haha no don't worry about it, red blocks don't bother me like some people. Hell, I wouldn't care if everybody in this thread red repped me right NOW!

*waits eagerly*


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - Benoit's theme music > many others.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sharks winning > Benoits music


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

> Truth - Benoit's theme music > many others.


:agree: Although I do prefer Punk's theme.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah but Undertaker's entrance > many others.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

King Kro is it true that you like little kids?

And remember you're in the truth thread, so don't lie.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Yeah but Undertaker's entrance > many others.


Undertakers entrance > all.


And 3 tries to Kearney for Sharks...wow


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Undertaker's entrance is loooooooooooooong.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> King Kro is it true that you like little kids?


No, absoloutly not.

Undertaker entrance > all? yes. very true.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Undertaker's entrance is loooooooooooooong.


But he deserves it


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

King Kro said:


> No, absoloutly not.
> 
> Undertaker entrance > all? yes. very true.


Phew, glad we cleared that up, Booking King must've made it up.

Truth-I dunno..:$


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

> But he deserves it


Damn straight. It's about time he finally got the ball after all these years.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/803-maddog.html

I think his sig is just about over the limit


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth:

Current mood :


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Why?


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Truth: 'Lawls' is just becoming downright annoying now (you reading Nolo King?).


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

-Skullbone- said:


> Truth: 'Lawls' is just becoming downright annoying now (you reading Nolo King?).


Is 'lollerskates' and 'ROFLOLMAOMGTFO' OK though?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Why?


Backstabbing decieving friend.

Just one of them.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

What, on WF?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> What, on WF?


I don't think he's that sad.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

No..fuck sake.

Real life.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I don't think he's that sad.


_That_ sad?

I'm not sad at all.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/803-maddog.html
> 
> I think his sig is just about over the limit


Truth-I think it is Too


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I don't think he's that sad.


Just making sure, you never know...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> _That_ sad?
> 
> I'm not sad at all.


You misunderstood, I meant as in you're not sad enough to be upset about stuff on an internet forum.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> You misunderstood, I meant as in you're not sad enough to be upset about stuff on an internet forum.


Oh, apologies Ben. :$

</3


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Sheep thing sucks.

Actually made me cry myself to sleep last night  .


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

POD said:


> .


Don't break sig rules while he's online


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So the sheep thing sucks just because you disagree with it, like Pyro? That's a typical sheep response.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Matt, why don't you make a rant on it if you hate it so much?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah, go ahead.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> So the sheep thing sucks just because you disagree with it, like Pyro? That's a typical sheep response.


Does Pyro even disagree with it?. I wouldnt know because I dont follow Pyro. So what if people do follow him its not for you to judge. The fact is people were discussing sheep and then a week later you turn up with a sheep sig(Um kinda being a sheep arnt you?).

You make a rant King Placebo. You seem good at them.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

fight, fight, fight?

Me personally, I think it's only a sig on a wrestling forum, it doesn't bother me either way.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

POD said:


> Does Pyro even disagree with it?. I wouldnt know because I dont follow Pyro. So what if people do follow him its not for you to judge. The fact is people were discussing sheep and then a week later you turn up with a sheep sig(Um kinda being a sheep arnt you?).


Don't know if he's against it. But they do more then 'follow' him, some of them literally hang off his balls with agreement, like there's no other opinion out there. That's not for me to judge? Um yes It is, It's my _opinion_ and have the right to express it.

Week later? Not so much.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> Don't know if he's against it. But they do more then 'follow' him, some of them literally hang off his balls with agreement, like there's no other opinion out there. That's not for me to judge? Um yes It is, It's my _opinion_ and have the right to express it.
> 
> Week later? Not so much.


Well thats their problem if it annoys you so much then why not just ignore what they say and just think that they are sheep. Unless people start copy and pasting Pyro's posts you cant prove jack shit.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

People have been saying Pyro has sheep following him for ages POD, it's not as if people only started doing it last week and Kenny jumped in and copied. For all we know he could've thought that previously, I don't think he's being a sheep by doing that.

You say to Kenny if it annoys you so much just ignore it well why don't you take your own advice and ignore his sig if it bothers you so much.

Not having a go, but that just sounds like hypocrptsy. Everybody has a right to state their opinion.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

crippler_crossface said:


> People have been saying Pyro has sheep following him for ages POD, it's not as if people only started doing it last week and Kenny jumped in and copied. For all we know he could've thought that previously, I don't think he's being a sheep by doing that.
> 
> You say to Kenny if it annoys you so much just ignore it well why don't you take your own advice and ignore his sig if it bothers you so much.
> 
> Not having a go, but that just sounds like hypocrptsy. Everybody has a right to state their opinion.


Maybe I am being a hypocrite but it does seem that the only reason that Kenny has that in his sig is because people like Role Model and Bubba have been talking about it. Anyways I dont care it makes him look like a complete n00b anyways.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

^^^Ok fair enough well I don't really have an issue with you, Kenny or the sig so you're all entitled to your opinions.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Going now anyways have Barbaque.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Bye Matt.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

POD said:


> Truth - Going now anyways have Barbaque.


So it makes me look like a complete n00b, just because I have an opinion different to you? That's fucking idiotic. I've felt it for a while, but unlike you I'm not on here every living breathing moment to see everybodys thoughts and sigs. I could give two shits what Bubba and RM think, it's my own thoughts and that's it.

Now go die along with Emma.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Harsh much?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nope, not at all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You don't care about my opinion?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Nope, not at all.


To think you were his "first forum friend" too.

He's probably still angry that you didn't return his gift.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> You don't care about my opinion?


Misworded my post.

I care what you say, but you're not like Pyro, you don't make me change my opnion.

You know I <3 you. :$

First forum friend? He certainly wasn't the first person I talked to.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Read your gift mesage from him. "First forum friend".


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Read your gift mesage from him. "First forum friend".


I know about that.

It was when I 'left' for abit. But later on, came back.

Truth: I remember when someone in particular promiced me he was getting msn, and this was months ago.. 

Role Model


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Everybody comes back eventually.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm only back now because of Holidays.

I'll be disappearing again soon enough.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Why did you make a Goodbye thread then?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> I know about that.
> 
> It was when I 'left' for abit. But later on, came back.
> 
> ...


I've had MSN for years? I'm never on it anymore though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I really thought this first term would be hectic, but it wasn't. Next term will be though, and I'm out now. Sleeptime soon.

Goodbye.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I've had MSN for years? I'm never on it anymore though.


I meant come back on. I'm just so tired, miswording my posts.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Silly boy, get some sleep.

Try counting sheep.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I overslept this morning. Woke up at like 11am.

Anyway, night all.

luvu ben


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bibi <3


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Just watched the smackdown 2 weeks before wrestlemania 21 with the cena/jbl debate, quality stuff.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, this thread got really gay...


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I have a very busy week. I have to get my Drivers License renewed. My birthday is on Thursday, which I have a basketball game and then I'm going out with my teammates afterwards. Also I have to write 2 papers, take 2 quizzes, and 1 test.

Whew.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I am doing absoloutley nothing but chill out this week.

I love holidays


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello hello


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Evolution said:


> I am doing absoloutley nothing but chill out this week.
> 
> I love holidays


Truth - You're lucky. I had Spring Break last month, it was my last time off from school.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I am doing absoloutley nothing but chill out this week.
> 
> I love holidays


Same here.

Great to be an Aussie right about now.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It only lasts two weeks though and I have to go back to the damned HSC 

I am out guys, off to play some Gears of War.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Two weeks is plenty enough holidays for me, after that it can get kind of boring if you're not going away.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey perfect, whassup?

Darn forgotten your name again :$


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

King Kro said:


> Hey perfect, whassup?
> 
> Darn forgotten your name again :$


Truth - Hey, my name is Derek. Yours?

I'm doing alright, still kind of tired though.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

The newest Simpsons episode was greatness.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> So it makes me look like a complete n00b, just because I have an opinion different to you? That's fucking idiotic. I've felt it for a while, but unlike you I'm not on here every living breathing moment to see everybodys thoughts and sigs. I could give two shits what Bubba and RM think, it's my own thoughts and that's it.
> 
> Now go die along with Emma.


Atleast I dont have to bring the other posters Girlfriend into it. How lame are you.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

POD said:


> Atleast I dont have to bring the other posters Girlfriend into it. How lame are you.


That was indeed pretty low.

Fighting solves nothing, my young apprentices


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - No big deal il just have 1 person now to neg rep all the time :hb.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - No big deal il just have 1 person now to neg rep all the time :hb.


He won't care, probably, but if it makes you feel better, then just go right ahead, my son. 


Truth : I'm slightly converting to WF's master, who guides young apprentices to a better and happier life


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> He won't care, probably, but if it makes you feel better, then just go right ahead, my son.
> 
> 
> Truth : I'm slightly converting to WF's master, who guides young apprentices to a better and happier life


I know he wont care I just want to do it for the fun.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

You used to be his friend too.:sad:

A tragic story, can't we all just get along?:$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - No friend of mine would ever bring my girlfriend into a debate.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

He's fucking banned?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I want to request a new banner. However, it doesn't seem like many people will attempt it anyway. The only mod who probably attemtpt one would be Lady B. She's the only somewhat active mod in that section, or so it seems.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr.Perfect said:


> Truth - Hey, my name is Derek. Yours?
> 
> I'm doing alright, still kind of tired though.


It's haza 

I'm soooo tired as well, had too get up early as i have a hockey game soon, it was meant too be at 10 but got pulled back so i got another few hours until i must depart, I'm so psyched though, we went out in the semis of the cup last week in overtime after squandering a 3 point lead so its important we get confidence back.

Edit - I would try a banner for yo, im not very good but its better than nothing huh?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> You used to be his friend too.:sad:
> 
> A tragic story, can't we all just get along?:$


i'm afraid not, my young apprentice, two positive or negative poles will never be able to get along, that they won't. Too bad actually, but that's how the world works, i suppose .


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I want to request a new banner. However, it doesn't seem like many people will attempt it anyway. The only mod who probably attemtpt one would be Lady B. She's the only somewhat active mod in that section, or so it seems.


I would do it. I'm not that good though.

Hows life going Derek?.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

King Kro said:


> It's haza
> 
> I'm soooo tired as well, had too get up early as i have a hockey game soon, it was meant too be at 10 but got pulled back so i got another few hours until i must depart, I'm so psyched though, we went out in the semis of the cup last week in overtime after squandering a 3 point lead so its important we get confidence back.
> 
> Edit - I would try a banner for yo, im not very good but its better than nothing huh?


Truth - Oh, you're CRO? I didn't know you changed your username to that. :$

Thanks man. I still don't know when I'll request one though, but it will be soon.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

But then one of those positive or negative poles gets banned.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I'm doing alright Matt. Just got a very busy week, and I'm looking forward to my 21st birthday on Thursday.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I'm doing alright Matt. Just got a very busy week, and I'm looking forward to my 21st birthday on Thursday.


:hb for next week if I dont see you online .


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Are you having a massive party?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Cant wait till im 17 so I can learn to drive.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

POD said:


> :hb for next week if I dont see you online .


Truth - It's this week lol, _this _Thursday. 

Truth - I have a basketball game at 7:30 pm, then I'm going out with teammates afterwards to a bar or something as long as it's 18 and over so some of my friends who aren't 21 can get in.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - It's this week lol, _this _Thursday.
> 
> Truth - I have a basketball game at 7:30 pm, then I'm going out with teammates afterwards to a bar or something as long as it's 18 and over so some of my friends who aren't 21 can get in.


ah right :hb for Thursday then .


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

POD said:


> ah right :hb for Thursday then .


Thank you. 

Truth - I'm leaving for a little bit, see you guys later.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr.Perfect said:


> Truth - I have a basketball game at 7:30 pm, then I'm going out with teammates afterwards to a bar or something as long as it's 18 and over so some of my friends who aren't 21 can get in.


I would wish you luck, but i feel my luck is going too be used up in my hockey game. Ill give what's left of it too you though 

Edit - Later buddy


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-I never knew you were CRO?

WTF?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Going again now.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Bye Prince of Darkness.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes im CRO

:hb

Later POD


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Oops, here I was thinking you were some poster I'd never seen before for the last couple of days! But it was Haza all along haha!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im online hello peeps.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-Cena is Overrated.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth- Hornswoggle is comedy gold.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Placebo got banned?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: About to watch Wrestlemania.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Wtf did he?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I thought you might know who did it?



King Placebo said:


> Now go die along with Emma.


I have a feeling this has something to do with it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-Cena is Overrated.


nope he isnt, how can he be overrated when everyone hates him?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD will have caused it most likely, so I'm sure he knows.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

^you are overrated 

EDIT : not RM


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohh hell no dont get him going. I had no idea wtf did Placebo do wrong.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Angle and Benoit > Cena.



o


Edit-read up a couple of posts I think that's what he got banned for.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohh did he dis Matt.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

crippler_crossface said:


> Angle and Benoit > Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> o


easily

also master DG wtf was your rep comment about?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I'm guessing that wishing death on a member and his girlfriend is against the rules.

POD should be banned for provoking him though.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

crippler_crossface said:


> Well I'm guessing that wishing death on a member and his girlfriend is against the rules.
> 
> POD should be banned for provoking him though.


You got a link where i can read the argument?


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

^^ About 10 pages back


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Truth: I hate posts with things in like....



> OMFG someone got banned





> Why did so and so get banned


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

You banned him?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

He will be back. SO EVERYONE SHOULD JUST MOVE ON.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I was having a dig at him since he just said he hated people saying stuff like that? OMG, get it?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So should you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Role Model said:


> So should you.


Don't worry I have done.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

the amount of pain and suffering in the world is slightly decreasing. Isn't that just wonderful?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im bored


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> the amount of pain and suffering in the world is slightly decreasing. Isn't that just wonderful?


That's not true.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

No but we can hope for the best :$.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im getting that


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That's not true.


it actually is, it's just that because all the different media are focussing on single events, like a terrorist attack, we all think the world is going downhill, when in fact it is terrorism that is going downhill.

And yes, there's the occasional nature disaster here and there, and perhaps global warming will come in to play sooner or later, but for now, i'm looking towards Mister Future with a big smile 


:side: (that last bit sounded might lame)


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Im getting that


Looks terrible.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

^^^:lmao Jericoholic, what's up with you tonight?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

j20 said:


> Looks terrible.


What? how does it, the game will be great.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is it coming out on the 360?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Is it coming out on the 360?


Yes.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Is it coming out on the 360?


Not the one i posted that is just for the PS3 because you get to play as the Goblin dude, but you get the normal version.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Well isn't that just dandy then?


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 27, 2006)

Truth- I live in Canada


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

If you're not a Benoit fan you have to leave.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AverageJoe said:


> Truth- I live in Canada


Are you SO average you are unique, or not quite?


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 27, 2006)

Truth- Crippler Crossface told me to post in here lol


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm not your AverageJoe.:side:


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm very average, so average that yes I am unique, and I'm a fan of Benoit.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes, let the newbie join us, well technically not _new_, but oh well.

Man I'm bored.:$

Truth-Jericoholic will come back in here soon.:side:


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 27, 2006)

Truth- Honoured to be accepted in this thread by you guys.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't like Benoit.

So sue me.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

No worries Average Joe

Evo, that's sad to hear. I thought you had good judgment until now.

And with that, I'm out. Have a good one everybody.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: just stopping by for a bit.

sup guys. :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: just stopping by for a bit.
> 
> sup guys. :side:


Haven't seen that much of you Tempy


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I got the highest grade in my class on the most recent Operations Management test. An amazing 78%.

I was dissapointed in my grade, I can only imagine how shitty the average was.

*Truth:* About to study for my chemical weapons test coming up in an hour and a half.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Haven't seen that much of you Tempy


Yea, I've been reading like my life depended on it. Plus the board has bored me to death lately. 

Truth: I've got some awesome stock pics for a fantasy GFX but I'm having trouble developing a background.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Yea, I've been reading like my life depended on it. Plus the board has bored me to death lately.
> 
> Truth: I've got some awesome stock pics for a fantasy GFX but I'm having trouble developing a background.


I barely use stock photos anymore, they make my banners too bland like my early work. I usually just duplicant whatever render I have about 6 times,spread the copies around, then motion blue them all. A little tweaking with blending and brushes and I make some nice background


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* posted some pics in the WOW and Celeb forum :yum:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> *Truth;* posted some pics in the WOW and Celeb forum :yum:


And i can already say they're SMOKING 


truth : Tom knows his ladies


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> And i can already say they're SMOKING
> 
> 
> truth : Tom knows his ladies



Thanks mate.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I'm with Tempest. I'm more bored on here than i've ever been before. Nothing... not even TTT interests me anymore!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I'm pretty bored, I'm about to take one of those Sparknotes.com Sex/Love tests. The questions they ask are crazy LOL.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Sparki said:


> I'm with Tempest. I'm more bored on here than i've ever been before. Nothing... not even TTT interests me anymore!


I would have to agree with your sparkles n temp although some days are here are better than others. 
Loving your sig btw mate. Hows it going?


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> I would have to agree with your sparkles n temp although some days are here are better than others.
> Loving your sig btw mate. Hows it going?


Not bad tah... getting revision underway for the summer... and enjoying the sun 

How about yourself?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Sparki said:


> Not bad tah... getting revision underway for the summer... and enjoying the sun
> 
> How about yourself?


Still recovering for an incredible bender of a weekend. lol


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Just trying to book some train tickets to go to London next monday, boring stuff.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Just trying to book some train tickets to go to London next monday, boring stuff.


Doing anything interesting up in london ben?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Got a free ticket to the Raw taping at Earls shitty Court, so thought I might as well.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I've been killing this song by Sam Salter produced by one of my fav. Japanese producers GIANT SWING. It would do really good in the US.:agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

With some luck, you'll see Maria, so that's always a plus


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Got a free ticket to the Raw taping at Earls shitty Court, so thought I might as well.


I wouldn't complain if i got a _free_ ticket! Earls court ain't so bad, although saying that i haven't been there since 2001 when i went to Insurrextion.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: about to cut my visit to this board short. Later guys.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> I wouldn't complain if i got a _free_ ticket! Earls court ain't so bad, although saying that i haven't been there since 2001 when i went to Insurrextion.


I saw Radiohead play there in 2003 and the whole place was horrible.  

My mum's going to pay for my train tickets which is another bonus.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Cya Temp.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Sparki said:


> I'm with Tempest. I'm more bored on here than i've ever been before. Nothing... not even TTT interests me anymore!


Thats why Im on MSN more than in here, besides modding and posting gifs, really not much forme to do on here. All the interesting I use to chat with in here I chat on with MSN 

I also love your sig, you used vector brushes right?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey, they got new rep titles.

R.I.P, 'Diesel is better than you can imagine'. :sad:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/youtube-section/334393-nardwuar-vs-slipknot-must-see.html
_
-"Where is number 3 going?
-Hes leaving...
-NO He can't Leave...NUMBER 3?!!"_
:lmao


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Thats why Im on MSN more than in here, besides modding and posting gifs, really not much forme to do on here. All the interesting I use to chat with in here I chat on with MSN
> 
> I also love your sig, you used vector brushes right?


Sorry, was out walking the dog.

Nope, no vector brushes used in this one... just made the sunray thing myself. Only brush was the grungy dusty stuff. Oh, and the black splatter.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ About to watch HHH/Cactus Jack street fight from RR '00.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Sparki said:


> Sorry, was out walking the dog.
> 
> Nope, no vector brushes used in this one... just made the sunray thing myself. Only brush was the grungy dusty stuff. Oh, and the black splatter.


I'm using brushes with every banner I make but never seem to get the right look. I change blending modes but really don't know enough about it to do anything meaningful


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Why Placebo get banned?


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I'm using brushes with every banner I make but never seem to get the right look. I change blending modes but really don't know enough about it to do anything meaningful


What sort of effects are you looking for?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Why Placebo get banned?


Shutup we aren't allowed to say that, DavidEFC said.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Shutup we aren't allowed to say that, DavidEFC said.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

They said bad words like "Run Motherfucker Run" in some song.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Shutup we aren't allowed to say that, DavidEFC said.


I only asked a question


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> I only asked a question


I didn't make the rule, sorry.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Sparki said:


> What sort of effects are you looking for?


Anything to do with texture, I want brush strokes look smoother and more realistic, mainly for background


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I didn't make the rule, sorry.


Ok, sorry for any confusion then


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Ok, sorry for any confusion then


We aren't allowed to say anything anymore, incase it upsets David, look:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3917078-post30123.html


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Its ok davids not on atm anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

.....


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> .....


Bennnn... why is the bottom of Maria cut of in your sig?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm afraid he's kinda like God and is everywhere at the same time


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ He is.

I love everyone, it's only a bit of fun.


And Mark I have no idea, it's Bethany's handy work. :side:


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ^^^ He is.
> 
> I love everyone, it's only a bit of fun.
> 
> ...


Have you got a recepit? I'd take it back and demand a refund!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; i loved bens new idea for a user name... sheep :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I had two ideas; Sheep™ and No Mind Of My Own™.


----------



## CenaFan93 (Feb 3, 2007)

Truth- This thread is dead!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

CenaFan93 said:


> Truth- This thread is dead!


Who the hell are you?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Everyone's heard of CenaFan93.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:argh:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Everyone's heard of CenaFan93.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


>


That reminds me, I gotta watch the UFC PPV i downloaded last night


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

God damn it, Matt Serra is a turd.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Latino Nation > UFC


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMP, when did you become a Danielson fan?

EDIT- And did you watch that awesome Hero/Kingston match?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> AMP, when did you become a Danielson fan?
> 
> EDIT- And did you watch that awesome Hero/Kingston match?


Every real wrestling fan is a Danielson fan by default.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> AMP, when did you become a Danielson fan?
> 
> EDIT- And did you watch that awesome Hero/Kingston match?


What WCW said. I've always enjoyed Danielson, I just don't post in the Other Section to express my love for him.

I sent you a PM a while ago about that match. Let me dig it up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Every real wrestling fan is a Danielson fan by default.


HE SUX


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Truth: I got my new WWE magazine in today.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> HE SUX


Yeah, he's so boring. I prefer Kennedy.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Yeah, he's so boring. I prefer Kennedy.


Me too. I have no idea why, but after joining this forum, I have a sudden urge to love Kennedy. Oh well, I won't question it, as thinking too much hurts my head.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*...................KENNEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDY*


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Way too stretch the page ben :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Me too. I have no idea why, but after joining this forum, I have a sudden urge to love Kennedy. Oh well, I won't question it, as thinking too much hurts my head.


He's just plain entertaining. So is JBL, MVP, and Finlay.




PS: Smackdown = the A show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lax, here was the short PM I sent:


> So I just got done watching the match and I thought it was solid. I don't know about you but the commentary really ruined the match for me as those guys (especially Gage) sucked. They beat the shit out of each other though and that was fun to watch. Hero seemed more as the face and he just plays a much better heel to me.
> 
> Overall it was enjoyable, maybe I'll watch it on mute so I don't have to deal with the commentary. Thanks.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

AMP's Banner is quite nice looking.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

[email protected] is the shit. Hands down.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

He sucks, tbh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> He sucks, tbh.


GSP? I agree.

BTW, it was announced that Hughes will get the first shot at Serra.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, cant believe "that" word was banned. Sux.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Wow, cant believe "that" word was banned. Sux.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> GSP? I agree.
> 
> BTW, it was announced that Hughes will get the first shot at Serra.


:lmao at GSP sucking.

Excellent. Time for the belt to go around the waist of the *second* best welterweight in the UFC.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

The Mania in UK thread in the ppv section has got me all excited


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Wow, cant believe "that" word was banned. Sux.


What word? ****? Blame Bethany. :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Noticed we have new rep titles.


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> :lmao at GSP sucking.
> 
> Excellent. Time for the belt to go around the waist of the *second* best welterweight in the UFC.


Matt Serra isn't going to retain, which means the belt is going around the best welterweight in the UFC.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Noticed we have new rep titles.
> 
> 
> :hb


I wish they were more creative though.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

No, ******. At least, it was earlier.

*Truth-* John Zandig is flushing CZW down the toilet with every passing minute. I just love it.  

Nec(g)o Butcher & Kingston > CZW as a whole.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth: I will break down the wrestling sections...

30% - Repeating the opinion of someone who posted before you

20% - Stealing popular opinion, which while not necessarily posted, is already assumed

20% - Original opinions by people who don't know what the fuck they are talking about.

15% - Decipherable gibberish

10% - Total spam to increase post count, possibly not even related to the thread

5% - Quality, original posts, using established facts and events as the basis for forming opinions and arguments.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> No, ******. At least, it was earlier.
> 
> *Truth-* John Zandig is flushing CZW down the toilet with every passing minute. I just love it.
> 
> Nec(g)o Butcher & Kingston > CZW as a whole.


What word is it.

fuck

****

shit

bollocks 

bastard

wanker

fucker


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> No, ******. At least, it was earlier.
> 
> *Truth-* John Zandig is flushing CZW down the toilet with every passing minute. I just love it.
> 
> Nec(g)o Butcher & Kingston > CZW as a whole.


What word is that? Space it out.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Matt Serra isn't going to retain, which means the belt is going around the best welterweight in the UFC.


GSP > Hughes, Serra x400000

Nah, but seriously. I think he's very close, if not better, than your boy Matty.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

n i g g e r



plz dont ban me!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I wish they were more creative though.


I want yours. How much do I have to get? 15,000?



Edit - wow, thats gay


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

fucking lame.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Testing something

MEECROB

Edit: That word still works.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

We can't say ******?

Damn.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want yours. How much do I have to get? 15,000?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - wow, thats gay


Yes indeedy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sparki said:


> We can't say ******?
> 
> Damn.


You mean

*DAMN*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Maybe we could rename that word "Black Cracka"?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Why does it seem the staff is always ruining the fun? RM closed one hell of a great topic in the General WWE section.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Maybe we could rename that word "Black Cracka"?


************, we gotta take it back.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Fuck that, we have got to take back our human rights!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Why does it seem the staff is always ruining the fun? RM closed one hell of a great topic in the General WWE section.


LOL, that was one hell of a list.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ************, we gotta take it back.


************ is a pretty entertaining one.

Personally though, I think "*********" (as in sand dune) is my favorite racist slur.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: HAHAHA

Truth: I feel a rant brewing inside me, on a different subject. An asshole. Speaking of which, I feel something else brewing inside me as well.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just saw a recent pic of Christopher Daniels.

Can't blame him for wanting to get a Mike Tyson like tat on his face. Tyson is that influential.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Swing and a miss.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Just saw a recent pic of Christopher Daniels.
> 
> Can't blame him for wanting to get a Mike Tyson like tat on his face. Tyson is that influential.


*Truth-* Daniels chewing off Shark Boys ear = Ratings

*Truth-* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3OgWHWJTzo = Ratings


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

True. Mike Tyson changed my life.

Plus, Tyson's Voice > Lashley's Voice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: HAHAHA
> 
> Truth: I feel a rant brewing inside me, on a different subject. An asshole. Speaking of which, I feel something else brewing inside me as well.


Rant about redsilver.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Liu Kang sux!!!!

Baraka was the man. I also liked Cyrax from MK3, and Kano was da bomb.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Liu Kang sux!!!!
> 
> Baraka was the man. I also liked Cyrax from MK3, and Kano was da bomb.


But... but... Lui Kang makes even bigger fools out of "Soccer" players. Cyrax was only good in MK3 with his cheap as hell Net you just would get all caught up in it waiting for your ultimate demise helped by the dreaded UPPERCUT!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Reptile was my favorite....

Damm 14


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeIe-X1jne0

:lmao

Tyson is the man.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Rant about redsilver.












Much like this adorable little hat, that would equal no ratings.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I just got my drivers license renewed. They took my pic for my new license and I look like I'm about 30 in it cause of my facial hair.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Much like this adorable little hat, that would equal no ratings.


:lmao

Yeah it would. It would reach 10 pages in 20 minutes.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> Yeah it would. It would reach 10 pages in 20 minutes.


10 pages of garbage though. That, and I have had minimal contact with Redsilver and he hasn't done anything to annoy me. *****, on the other hand, :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> 10 pages of garbage though. That, and I have had minimal contact with Redsilver and he hasn't done anything to annoy me. *****, on the other hand, :no:


Who? The word got censored.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> 10 pages of garbage though. That, and I have had minimal contact with Redsilver and he hasn't done anything to annoy me. *****, on the other hand, :no:


RANT RANT RANT RANT RANT RANT RANT RANT


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who? The word got censored.


Were you African American, I could say "simple ******".

Oh wait, I cant.




> RANT RANT RANT RANT RANT RANT RANT RANT


Wooo! After the vacuuming.

Wooo! not so much


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey, whassup Derek?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Here

Photobucket Sucks 

I got my DVDs today


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Brye said:


> Here, Photobucket Sucks , but I got my DVDs today


What DVD's did you get? 

Truth - Just about to order best of Jack Evans


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Here, Photobucket Sucks , but I got my DVDs today


What did ya order?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> What did ya order?


I got NWO 07, Armageddon 06 and a couple from 2001 that havent came yet


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* LOL at these meth heads on this commercial. They play a cell phone call from them to 911, they are lost in the woods and wound up freezing to death. Dumbasses.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> I got *NWO 07, Armageddon 06* and a couple from 2001 that havent came yet














What'd you get from '01?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: The best of Amercian Dragon was on TWC last night


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What'd you get from '01?


Got Invasion, RR and WM


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I got Armageddon 06 too recently, good ppv, except for the main event, which pretty much sucked.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Got Invasion, RR and WM


How much did you pay for the Rumble DVD? Is it factory sealed?


InVasion was pretty unimpressive though


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I bought it used :$



Jerichoholic said:


> I got Armageddon 06 too recently, good ppv, except for the main event, which pretty much sucked.


 
Yeah, but there were a few funny parts in it. Hornswaggle kicked himself in the head. Dude in front row flipped off Sharmell


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

ANytime anyone kicks themselves in the head, in increases the enjoyment for people watching. In any sport.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RANT RANT RANT


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

LOL.

Fine, I'll go finish cleaning the house.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Bored kinda.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JBLs commentary during Finlay/Hornswaggle vs Boogy/Little Boogy is hilarious


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I need some delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol

*Truth:* BET may be the worst station in the US.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Just ate an Indian.

I'm about to explode. :no:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* It would have been hilarious if there was an online CZW fan who was a legit tough guy. And when Zandig said he'd like to get the fans who badmouth CZW in the ring with Necro Butcher, that dude stands up and beats the fuck out of Zandig and Necro.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just reached 7500 posts. 

Truth - Listening to music.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> JBLs commentary during Finlay/Hornswaggle vs Boogy/Little Boogy is hilarious


You have the No Way Out DVD? If so, how is the event?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just got conformation that I can indeed get every Clash Of The Champions ever on 36 discs for the low price of $30


:hb


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Just got conformation that I can indeed get every Clash Of The Champions ever on 36 discs for the low price of $30
> 
> 
> :hb


Sounds like you're about to get ripped off for $30.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> You have the No Way Out DVD? If so, how is the event?


Yeah, just got it today. It's not better than Armageddon or No Mercy but its pretty good. Too many tag matches though. 


I liked the show, but most people on the forum didn't


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

36 discs?

Jesus tap dancing christ. That's going to take you like, 3 days straight to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Mania. MITB was awesome as always.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Sounds like you're about to get ripped off for $30.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Who sells DVDs for under $1 per disc? I don't care how bootlegged they are that is ridiculously cheap, too cheap. Unless you've done business with this person before.



Dark Church said:


> Truth: Watching Mania. MITB was awesome as always.


I was actually pretty dissapointed in last years MITB match.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought this years MITB was very average.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> /\ Who sells DVDs for under $1 per disc? I don't care how bootlegged they are that is ridiculously cheap, too cheap. Unless you've done business with this person before.
> 
> 
> I was actually pretty dissapointed in last years MITB match.


It's some guy on another forum. He made a thread saying he has Every Clash on 36 discs, and every SNME on 34 discs for $30. Then, there is like 30 replies saying how great the set was and how fast the shipping was. So, idk. I don't think 20 people are lying?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's some guy on another forum. He made a thread saying he has Every Clash on 36 discs, and every SNME on 34 discs for $30. Then, there is like 30 replies saying how great the set was and how fast the shipping was. So, idk. I don't think 20 people are lying?


Maybe he made 30 different accounts pretending to be customers.

It worked for JKA for a while.

But if it's a half decent forum and not some proboards crap than it might be legit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Maybe he made 30 different accounts pretending to be customers.
> 
> It worked for JKA for a while.
> 
> But if it's a half decent forum and not some proboards crap than it might be legit.


I sent you the link


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Damn I kind of want to order that now. I might have a look through other people selling stuff there too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Got some PSP games.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Truth- Got some PSP games.


y? should have just spent it on wrestling dvds.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Got some PSP games.


:lmao at your avatar


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Damn I kind of want to order that now. I might have a look through other people selling stuff there too.


They got a lot of great stuff. 


WCW, how big is that nWo set? Like 60 discs?



> Truth- Got some PSP games.


What games?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> y? should have just spent it on wrestling dvds.


I have 4 PPVs coming in tomorrow. I have to watch those first.



> WCW, how big is that nWo set? Like 60 discs?


Something like that.




> What games?


Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops and Tiger Woods


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

What is a good wrestling dvd too buy? I have around 50 already but i feel like none of them are worth watching twice. I want something that i wont get sick of watching.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Kro said:


> What is a good wrestling dvd too buy? I have around 50 already but i feel like none of them are worth watching twice. I want something that i wont get sick of watching.


DAT NEW DX DVDVD LOOKS AWESUM!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I have 4 PPVs coming in tomorrow. I have to watch those first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice.


What PPV's you got coming in?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I have 4 PPVs coming in tomorrow. I have to watch those first.


What ones are they?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

King Kro said:


> What is a good wrestling dvd too buy? I have around 50 already but i feel like none of them are worth watching twice. I want something that i wont get sick of watching.


Great American Bash 2005


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

King Kro said:


> What is a good wrestling dvd too buy? I have around 50 already but i feel like none of them are worth watching twice. I want something that i wont get sick of watching.


 Most people probably won't agree with me, but I think Armageddon 2002 was a really good PPV. I've watched it about 4 or 5 times.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Most people probably won't agree with me, but I think Armageddon 2002 was a really good PPV. I've watched it about 4 or 5 times.


I only ever watch the main event.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NWO 01
Rage in a Cage IYH
Survivor Series 96
One Night Only IYH


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Looking forward to Raw tonight.

Truth: Just noticed all the rep level numbers. I don't have a number though.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Great American Bash 2005


Im not getting that, 



Spoiler



Batista wins the main event.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> *NWO 01*
> Rage in a Cage IYH
> *Survivor Series 96*
> One Night Only IYH


Very nice.


3 STAGES OF HELL!~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Kro said:


> Im not getting that, Batista wins the main event.


PUT SPOILER!!!  :frustrate :cuss:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 3 STAGES OF HELL!~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There's a rumor you like that match.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Tempted to play some PS3 soon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> There's a rumor you like that match.


That rumor is correct.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> PUT SPOILER!!!  :frustrate :cuss:


Well now its in your quote


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Tempted to play some PS3 soon.


Hey Ras, does the PS3 have a port for a mouse?


----------



## CenaFan93 (Feb 3, 2007)

Truth- Mickie James is damn sexy!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What happened to Placebo?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching Helms vs Jimmmy Wang Yang


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What happened to Placebo?


banned forever


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I really hate getting in debates about my race, but I have to if something dumb is said


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Hey Ras, does the PS3 have a port for a mouse?


If there is a USB mouse it may work but the joystick is fine for a mouse for me. I need to buy a keyboard for it though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What happened to Placebo?


You stole my usertitle.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I really hate getting in debates about my race, but I have to if something dumb is said


I give that thread about 2 hours before it gets ugly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> banned forever


O......rly


WCW said:


> You stole my usertitle.


I did?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I really hate getting in debates about my race, but I have to if something dumb is said


Did someone ask you if you smoke Newports?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I give that thread about 2 hours before it gets ugly.


it will get OJ verdict ugly in about 30 minutes it will be closed within 2 hours


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> O......rly
> 
> I did?


I used it a few months ago.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I used it a few months ago.


Oh. I didn't know. So I didn't IC this one:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SHINING WIZARD~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I am a fan of Kudo. He is the dude in the yellow and black in the gif Cali posted.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm looking foreward to Raw tonight


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> If there is a USB mouse it may work but the joystick is fine for a mouse for me. I need to buy a keyboard for it though.


Ok thanks. I like to play FPS with a keyboard and a mouse so that's why I was wondering.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I totally forgot Foley will be on RAW tonight


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Why did PLacebo get banned?

Truth: I require a link to a post anywhere withing 100 posts of P1's post in this thread where he put up the sliced wrist pic. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD got Placebo banned.



Killa CaLi said:


> I totally forgot Foley will be on RAW tonight


I really hope he's on Raw next week, although I doubt he will be.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Why did PLacebo get banned?
> 
> Truth: I require a link to a post anywhere withing 100 posts of P1's post in this thread where he put up the sliced wrist pic. Help would be greatly appreciated.


Wait...WHAT picture?!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> POD got Placebo banned.
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope he's on Raw next week, although I doubt he will be.


I'm pretty sure him and Nitro are doing something


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> POD got Placebo banned.


Wow POD too? That's a shame.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Wow POD too? That's a shame.


Jason, you get my PM?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> POD got Placebo banned.


If he can get Placebo banned, maybe he could get me demodded:sad: 

Truth: Got a used copy of Crackdown for the 360 this morning, great game but I really wish it came with a book


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Sure

Hold up Monty I'll try to find it. I think I got it somewhere...


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: What did POD do to get Placebo banned?

Going to play the PS3 in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not sure Foley will travel to the UK though, hopefully he does...



ADR LaVey said:


> Wow POD too? That's a shame.


No POD was the reason Placebo was banned.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

What did Placebo actually do?



> Wait...WHAT picture?!


A picture of a bloody wrist with a bloody knife beside it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> What did Placebo actually do?


I have no idea, really.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^Sure
> 
> Hold up Monty I'll try to find it. I think I got it somewhere...


Cheers man.

Truth: The edit button wont work


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just remembered I bet 5,000 on Orton to win tonight 



> I'm not sure Foley will travel to the UK though, hopefully he does...


Damn, didn't even know RAW was in the UK next week


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm not sure Foley will travel to the UK though, hopefully he does...
> 
> 
> 
> No POD was the reason Placebo was banned.


Oh shit, my bad.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> What did Placebo actually do?
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of a bloody wrist with a bloody knife beside it.


He was flaming a lot in this thread. So I guess that is why.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Damn, didn't even know RAW was in the UK next week


Yeah, they don't really make any sort of fuss about it anymore.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Finished Schindlers List today. Very powerful movie


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

EGame said:


> He was flaming a lot in this thread. So I guess that is why.


As was POD.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Finished Schindlers List today. Very powerful movie


Yeah, it was hilarious.

Truth- Schindlers List was a comedy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, it was hilarious.
> 
> Truth- Schindlers List was a comedy.





You sure we're talking about the same movie?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> You sure we're talking about the same movie?


Absolutely.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Absolutely.




I see where you're coming from, it has indeed a fair share of comical elements..


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3916712-post30050.html

He told me and my girlfriend to go and die thats what got him banned. Other than that I thought we was having a debate about the sheep thing.

I reported it because I dont see why he should bring my girlfriend into it. She doesnt post here so she shouldnt be flamed by him.

He is only gone for temp anyways.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I see where you're coming from, it has indeed a fair share of comical elements..


There were a couple funny parts but I wouldnt call it a comedy


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : now now my young apprentices, we all know someone got banned, but do we really have to make this topic number one today? Is that really necessary. Maybe we can bring up a lighter topic, like : why is the weather in Europe different than the weather in America? Who can give me the answer?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

POD said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3916712-post30050.html
> 
> He told me and my girlfriend to go and die thats what got him banned. Other than that I thought we was having a debate about the sheep thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Cheers man.
> 
> Truth: The edit button wont work


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/327899-tell-truth-1411.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/327899-tell-truth-1411.html


That's terrible. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hope you get banned, I came here for wrestling discussion, and I get subjected to pictures of people with knife wounds?
> 
> :no:


:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Okay, you can be ironic, sarcastic, whatever, but P1 just overdone it just a little bit


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/327899-tell-truth-1411.html


You rock my world. Thank you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No problem.

Truth-I'm late, but I just noticed that Rajah changed the rep titles so that you can get a good idea of how much rep someone has. And I would assume the people who have over 15000 has the "better than you" title.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/327899-tell-truth-1411.html


How come when I click on the link, it sends me to this page?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Only 800 more rep points until I have the "Better than you!" rep title once again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn CaL getting 4000 rep points.:no:


Brye said:


> How come when I click on the link, it sends me to this page?


I don't know. It should send you to page 1411.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> How come when I click on the link, it sends me to this page?


K has his set on 10 posts per page. Change your options to ten posts per page and your good.

Truth: I prefer 25 per page.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ oh ok


Headliner said:


> Damn CaL getting 4000 rep points.:no:
> 
> I don't know. It should send you to page 1411.


 
Yeah, it just directs me to the current page 

edit: nevermind


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Damn CaL getting 4000 rep points.:no:
> 
> I don't know. It should send you to page 1411.


:ns


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching a wrestling show filmed in the Ohio Valley.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> K has his set on 10 posts per page. Change your options to ten posts per page and your good.
> 
> Truth: I prefer 25 per page.


It worked


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Killa CaLi again.


:sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :sad:


Did it say that when you repped me too?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ionoz.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :sad:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Grr, I hate boring rants about other members.

I love rants about things that we can all relate to that really piss us off, that no one bothered to rant about before.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like rants on other members:sad:

I'm still disappointed that Phenners didn't make his on KIF.:$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Grr, I hate boring rants about other members.
> 
> I love rants about things that we can all relate to that really piss us off, that no one bothered to rant about before.


You probably wont like the one I'm in the process of putting together so.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *I like rants on other members:sad:*
> 
> I'm still disappointed that Phenners didn't make his on KIF.:$


 
Same :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Grr, I hate boring rants about other members.
> 
> I love rants about things that we can all relate to that really piss us off, that no one bothered to rant about before.


Bea Arthur?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The rant on me was probably the best one in WF history.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Bea Arthur?


:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I've never had a rant on me. :$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ PLaying Sonic on Wii.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I should rant on myself.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Rant on you and Mr.Perfect having the same name and getting tired of being confused. I dont know

Monty. I rant on Pheeners isn't worth it.:sad: He will most likely never get perm. banned...


WCW said:


> The rant on me was probably the best one in WF history.


He could of went further with the rant on you. It seemed to.....quick.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I should rant on myself.


Do it!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Monty. I rant on Pheeners isn't worth it.:sad: He will most likely never get perm. banned...
> 
> He could of went further with the rant on you. It seemed to.....quick.


He doesn't even know me. All I did was red rep him for centering his text. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Do it!


Nah, I hate almost all Rants.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Nah, I hate almost all Rants.


oh :sad:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^Rant on you and Mr.Perfect having the same name and getting tired of being confused. I dont know
> 
> Monty. I rant on Pheeners isn't worth it.:sad: He will most likely never get perm. banned...
> 
> He could of went further with the rant on you. It seemed to.....quick.


Rant on Phenners? Boring! You underestimate me, I dont hunt small fish


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

What's Bea Arthur?

And also, did I miss something here where Phenomenal started being really hated? Someone explain please


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> He doesn't even know me. All I did was red rep him for centering his text. :lmao


LMAO! I wish it was someone who posted in this thread regularly.


MrMonty said:


> Rant on Phenners? Boring! You underestimate me, I dont hunt small fish


Ooops


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Rant on Phenners? Boring! You underestimate me, I dont hunt small fish


RedSilver ?



> And also, did I miss something here where Phenomenal started being really hated?


It's all my fault


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I use Crtl + X for my wrists.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SixOneNine™ said:


> And also, did I miss something here where Phenomenal started being really hated? Someone explain please


He's an attention whore as well as being an idiot. Those two don't combine very well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Ferrero Rocher chocolates


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He's an attention whore as well as being an idiot. Those two don't combine very well.


Can't take a joke either


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Can't take a joke either


well sometimes I can't either, but I'm not an idiot.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, something must have gone down, you couldn't have all suddenly have hated him out in the open.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I spaz out when somebody says WM 7 isn't the greatest Wrestlemania ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> well sometimes I can't either, but I'm not an idiot.


Exactly


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's all my fault


RLY? According to Pheeners, its all my fault:sad:

Maybe I should of stayed away from that rant on Heel's forum. Then again, I didnt know about it until someone told me what was happening.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

OVW is a way better one hour show then iMPACT.


----------



## CenaFan93 (Feb 3, 2007)

What has this thread come too?

Truth- This thread rarely has people tell the truth anymore!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> RLY? According to Pheeners, its all my fault:sad:
> 
> Maybe I should of stayed away from that rant on Heel's forum. Then again, I didnt know about it until someone told me what was happening.


That was the greatest thread ever:lmao:lmao:lmao


How is it your fault?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CenaFan93 said:


> What has this thread come too?
> 
> Truth- This thread rarely has people tell the truth anymore!


Who the hell are you?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

CenaFan93 said:


> What has this thread come too?
> 
> Truth- This thread rarely has people tell the truth anymore!


Truth - Yeah, it's more like a Random Discussion Thread. Maybe they should change the thread title. 

Edit- Yeah, who are you? Seriously...


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> RedSilver ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's all my fault


Nah. He doesn't bother me.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Shelton marks are annoying.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CenaFan93 said:


> What has this thread come too?
> 
> Truth- This thread rarely has people tell the truth anymore!


And you are?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Nah. He doesn't bother me.


Truth - Rant on not being able to think of something to rant about.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> That was the greatest thread ever:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> How is it your fault?


He said something along the lines of my post turning more people against him and making him look even worse. (Can't remember it all)

I didn't know what was happening until SIAG PM'd me about it. Then I was eventually told to "straighten it out":sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Shelton marks are annoying.


Agreed


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Agreed


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3919303-post33.html

This should shut them up. :hb


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

You can Rant on jax my ego has got a little of of control lately :/


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He said something along the lines of my post turning more people against him and making him look even worse. (Can't remember it all)
> 
> I didn't know what was happening until SIAG PM'd me about it. Then I was eventually told to "straighten it out":sad:


That's embarrassing


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I've never had a rant on me. :$


Me either. I doubt there will ever be one.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3919303-post33.html
> 
> This should shut them up. :hb


It won't. I've tried before.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Me either. I doubt there will ever be one.


Give me 5 seconds and I'll disprove that :side:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Actually, although it's random discussion, it's still Telling the Truth

Like for example:



> That's embarrassing


It's the TRUTH that he thinks it's embarressing


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- somebody in the WWE DVD thread just gave the 10 man tag WCW/ECW vs. WWF from Survivor Sereis '01 *****


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel is too nice to have a rant on him.

I'm suprised CaL haven't had one on him yet.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I could use the search function right about now.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Me either. I doubt there will ever be one.


Truth - That's what I thought about me, lol. I've had one by Holt, and the other was directed towards me but they didn't say my name. This poster was jealous that I had about 10 people attempt my banner, while no one attempted his.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

10 man SS match from 2001 was more like ******.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cal has never been ranted on?


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I've had one or two rants about me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> 10 man SS match from 2001 was more like ***3/4-****.


Fixed.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Just Finished reading "My First Rant".

I read rants in my downtime (worthwile ones anyway)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- somebody in the WWE DVD thread just gave the 10 man tag WCW/ECW vs. WWF from Survivor Sereis '01 *****


King Bookah's ratings are way out there. He gave the HBK/Undertaker Cell match like ***1/2.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao



> Truth- somebody in the WWE DVD thread just gave the 10 man tag WCW/ECW vs. WWF from Survivor Sereis '01 *****


:hb


> Cal has never been ranted on?


Not directly.

One time I red repped some guy then like 5 minutes later he made a rant about rep.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I got the 6 gimme your 9.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Just Finished reading "My First Rant".
> 
> I read rants in my downtime (worthwile ones anyway)


I see you thought my joke there was funny :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> King Bookah's ratings are way out there. He gave the HBK/Undertaker Cell match like ***1/2.


:lmao

Yeah, he's an idiot.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> I see you thought my joke there was funny :$


Surprised me also.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - That's what I thought about me, lol. I've had one by Holt, and the other was directed towards me but they didn't say my name. This poster was jealous that I had about 10 people attempt my banner, while no one attempted his.


Yeah, I know about yours, I responded to it.  I guess there's a possibility then.

Only two people attempted my most recent banner request. And to think of the hundreds and hundreds of gif requests I've granted for people I only got two attempts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JBL/Cena I Quit match is better than Austin/Hart WM 13


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I got the 6 gimme your 9.


You have the best gif ever. It's over the limit though.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW said:


> You have the best gif ever. It's over the limit though.


I just noticed


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Yeah, I know about yours, I responded to it.  I guess there's a possibility then.
> 
> Only two people attempted my most recent banner request.  And to think of the hundreds and hundreds of gif requests I've granted for people I only got two attempts.


After all you've done for me I would have done it....but I dont know how to do banners :$

Jasons was good though


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> JBL/Cena I Quit match is better than Austin/Hart WM 13


You're not Gord.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> JBL/Cena I Quit match is better than Austin/Hart WM 13


Or any of the Wargames.

Or any of the HIACs

Or any other I Quit match

Or and Ironman match

Or any Street Fight

Or any 2/3 falls match

Or any no DQ match

Because it's the best gimmick match EVER.

/Pyro


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I wanna make a Banner Request, but I want to be sure I'll get at least some good skilled people doing it


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Or any of the Wargames.
> 
> Or any of the HIACs
> 
> ...


:lmao :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm a rough boy!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Only two people attempted my most recent banner request. And to think of the hundreds and hundreds of gif requests I've granted for people I only got two attempts.


Pass the request thread and ill give something a shot.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Or any of the Wargames.
> 
> Or any of the HIACs
> 
> ...


:hb


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'll just post it for people's viewing pleasure. I would rep people with it, yet I'm sadly painstakingly, Crtl + Xingly, out of rep.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

SixOneNine™ said:


> I wanna make a Banner Request, but I want to be sure I'll get at least some good skilled people doing it


I heard the new GFXS mod is a bitch.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh Jesus. The Colbert Report episode where Willie Nelson appears on it, aka, greatest episode ever, is on right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Oh Jesus. The Colbert Report episode where Willie Nelson appears on it, aka, greatest episode ever, is on right now.


 
Why would I want something a potman eats? Potheads are high, they'll eat anything.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Oh Jesus. The Colbert Report episode where Willie Nelson appears on it, aka, greatest episode ever, is on right now.


It wasn't the best episode ever, but it was really funny at times.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> It wasn't the best episode ever, but it was really funny at times.


I enjoyed the one when Peter Frampton showed up and he had that 8 headed guitar it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Only two people attempted my most recent banner request. And to think of the hundreds and hundreds of gif requests I've granted for people I only got two attempts.


I'll attempt your banner request.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I heard the new GFXS mod is a bitch.


Damn right!

She stole all my points when I left


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> I enjoyed the one when Peter Frampton showed up and he had that 8 headed guitar it was quite enjoyable.


You also can't beat a cameo from Kissinger.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> After all you've done for me I would have done it....but I dont know how to do banners :$
> 
> Jasons was good though


Yeah it was great. I liked both of them.



King Kro said:


> Pass the request thread and ill give something a shot.


That's ok; I was only half serious with what I typed. It's called a banner request not banners request. If you want to you can though.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Im gonna work up an entry for the backlash competition now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

B-Unit!!!! :$


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

G-G-G-G-unit! Should be shot.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm on the grind all night until the sun comes up.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> G-G-G-G-unit! Should be shot.


Ive seen G-G-G-G-G-G-G-G-G-G-unit live. :lmao they got the shit bottled out of em.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> G-G-G-G-unit! Should be shot.


Haven't they already?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/153264-penishead.html

:lmao


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

50 Cent's video game just takes the motherfucking biscuit.

And Tom, was that at Reading?

I cant wait till Download this year, wanna see My Chemical Romance get bottled off. If they ever come to Download or Reading again, it's fucking proof that they dont give a shit about music, they just do it for the money. They get treated like shit (It's deserved mind you) whenever they come to Reading or Download.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> 50 Cent's video game just takes the motherfucking biscuit.
> 
> And Tom, was that at Reading?
> 
> I cant wait till Download this year, wanna see My Chemical Romance get bottled off. If they ever come to Download or Reading again, it's fucking proof that they dont give a shit about music, they just do it for the money. They get treated like shit (It's deserved mind you) whenever they come to Reading or Download.


You are correct. I have a video of it, i might up it to megaupload so people can download it. Gona have to wait a few mins as im already up'ing someting atm. I sent it to CAL a few months ago actually he wasn't too impressed coz i think he likes them.

Dont get me started on MCR.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW & Fallin!1!11!!1!!:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...d-spiced-up-ecw-wwe-wcw-when-they-needed.html


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm taking a survey and I just want to know... Who Killed It?

Woo King of the Hill/Simpson's soon.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MCR define emo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> MCR define emo.


I don't enjoy Emu music


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> WCW & Fallin!1!11!!1!!:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...d-spiced-up-ecw-wwe-wcw-when-they-needed.html


I put in my 2 cents.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> I don't enjoy Emu music


Yeah their necks are too long.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

MCR define fucking bullshit.

So many pathetic little girls like them, it's sad, and whenever I say anything bad about them, I get like 20 4 year olds telling me I dont know real music. Yeah, like they do? My Chemical Romance, Panic! At the Disco and Fall Out Boy. Mhmm, great music right there. Very original too.

Douchebags.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> WCW & Fallin!1!11!!1!!:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...d-spiced-up-ecw-wwe-wcw-when-they-needed.html


WHO'S THE MAN?!?!?!?!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I like one MCR song. I don't even remember what it's called.


:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who's MCR?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW said:


> I like one MCR song. I don't even remember what it's called.
> 
> 
> :$


Crtl + X


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I remember watching TV awhile ago and saw this thing that said Panic At The Disco were booed off stage at this metal rock concert and shit was thrown at them. :lmao

Serves them right.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I remember watching TV awhile ago and saw this thing that said Panic At The Disco were booed off stage at this metal rock concert and shit was thrown at them. :lmao
> 
> Serves them right.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who's MCR?


My Chemical Romance....an Emu band


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I may be the greatest human being that's ever lived.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EA4NXExdCNQ

Don't you wish you had this guy as a friend?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> My Chemical Romance....an Emu band


o


I only listen to Haddaway and Fat Joe.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I may be the greatest human being that's ever lived.


I'll agree.

Truth ~ Watching RR '01.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Rantable :side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roReWSpFYHM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDTCjsp-fCY

His some more of his greatness!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WHO'S THE MAN?!?!?!?!












Horrible quality:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Monty's rant is going straight to classics


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Horrible quality:$


The millenium man?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Monty = Ratings


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

What's rantable MrMonty?

My god that guys voice is annoying jax_the_ax. I couldn't listen to anymore after 10 seconds 

It's my birthday!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb


Steiner > Sid


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Cowie said:


> What's rantable MrMonty?
> 
> My god that guys voice is annoying jax_the_ax. I couldn't listen to anymore after 10 seconds
> 
> It's my birthday!!!


Tell me about it  :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

About 4:30 minutes till my Bagel bites pop out of the microwave


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> The millenium man?


Ya. Before Jericho even claimed to be one.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cowie said:


> What's rantable MrMonty?
> 
> My god that guys voice is annoying jax_the_ax. I couldn't listen to anymore after 10 seconds
> 
> It's my birthday!!!



http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/334546-oh-how-mighty-have-fallen.html#post3919792

:hb!!!

Truth: I've only used that smiley for it's proper intent around 5 times.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTN3ntW-WHA&NR=1

These are so hilarious.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome rant Dave


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/youtube-section/334548-guy-knows-his-games.html#post3919769

Heres where you can find the JCnilla collection! :O


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTN3ntW-WHA&NR=1
> 
> These are so hilarious.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> :lmao


This one is by far the best:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfPuV3bT9EU&mode=related&search=


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


I hate Ahmed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTN3ntW-WHA&NR=1
> 
> These are so hilarious.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> This one is by far the best:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfPuV3bT9EU&mode=related&search=


This is pretty good: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O6BgnVXo60&mode=related&search=


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> This is pretty good: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O6BgnVXo60&mode=related&search=


What crazy facial hair.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

MrMonty said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/334546-oh-how-mighty-have-fallen.html#post3919792
> 
> :hb!!!
> 
> Truth: I've only used that smiley for it's proper intent around 5 times.


Ya I found it and read it and can't really contribute to it as I don't read the guys posts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Orton's gonna win tonight


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Ya I found it and read it and can't really contribute to it as I don't read the guys posts.


That is an outlook on threads that more people should have


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh if I do reply it'll be off topic. My poor brain can never stay on the topic at hand...it wanders around aimlessly.

WTF is Kenny banned? Why?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

The worst part about the dude who's links I posted is that he's a friend of mine and have to deal with him often enough.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone said its POD's fault

Maybe someone can link us to the situation.:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Miz is disappointing me.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't believe Sid main evented 100% of his Wrestlemania matches.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Is Chaos the guy Headliner was trying to convince Monty not to rant on?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cali, this guy deserve some red rep for his post?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3919936-post20.html


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

jax_the_ax said:


> The worst part about the dude who's links I posted is that he's a friend of mine and have to deal with him often enough.


haha is it really you? Maybe I should have thought before I said the guys voice was annoying


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Someone said its POD's fault
> 
> Maybe someone can link us to the situation.:side:



Post 30,000 and upwards for a few pages if memory serves me correctly.



> Is Chaos the guy Headliner was trying to convince Monty not to rant on?


Nah man, he was trying to make sure I wasn't too mean about my girlfriend while I was stoned. With her. And it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Nah man, he was trying to make sure I wasn't too mean about my girlfriend while I was stoned. With her. And it.


That would have been entertaining.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Cali, this guy deserve some red rep for his post?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3919936-post20.html


I already did.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Cowie said:


> haha is it really you? Maybe I should have thought before I said the guys voice was annoying


Not me thank god it is my friend Joey K. I don't want to put too much info out, if you must know heres a pic of me from last year http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v601/jax_the_ax/07-06pics022.jpg I am more than happy I'm not him, KIF takes my phone all the time and calls him just to bug him everyonce in awhile.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Listening to my new Offspring CD


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

1.http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3919797-post94.html


2. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3919842-post8.html

?? :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Listening to my new Offspring CD


Which one?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Check Out my new BTB!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Which one?


I bought the greatest hits one. It kicks ass


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm listening to Haddaway


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow, POD sucks balls for getting Placebo banned. Just went back and read what went down...super gay.

Oh, and thanks tons for that Meebo thing you sent me Cowie, I can finally use MSN again! YAAAY!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Can't wait for the Sox game tomorrow


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Can't wait for the Sox game tomorrow


I'm going on Wednesday  

Spartanlax what happened that got Placebo banned?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Can't wait for the Sox game tomorrow


Hell Yeah :agree:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Downloading Cro Cop v Wanderlai Silver


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-Just found out n!gga has been censored. Nice.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-Just found out n!gga has been censored. Nice.


*****

Who's idea was that? Is that the only censored word on WF?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> *****
> 
> Who's idea was that? Is that the only censored word on WF?


C unt also.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lawlocaust @ RedSilver thinking that rant is about him.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

RDX said:


> I'm going on Wednesday
> 
> Spartanlax what happened that got Placebo banned?


Gimme a few minutes, I'll go back to the page I found it on and give you the link.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> C unt also.


****
Fuck
Shit 
Damn

Wow, really random censoring.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoiler



Bobby Lashley vs. Shane McMahon is the main event of RAW tonight according to a big source backstage.



:lmao


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Gimme a few minutes, I'll go back to the page I found it on and give you the link.


OK thanks.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

RIGHT TO CENSOR, *****!

And here, RDX, is the altercation that led to Placebo being banned- http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/327899-tell-truth-1202.html

EDIT- Wow Cali, Bobby "Instant Ratings" Lashley against a wrestling legend like that (actually, he's entertaining, but cmon) is sure to be MOTY.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> *****
> 
> Who's idea was that? Is that the only censored word on WF?


When I looked back in this thread someone said blame Bethany:sad:

I blame Movement.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> When I looked back in this thread someone said blame Bethany:sad:
> 
> *I blame Movement*.


He did kinda overuse it :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

**** was censored because of Bethany complaining to Rajah.....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> EDIT- Wow Cali, Bobby "Instant Ratings" Lashley against a wrestling legend like that (actually, he's entertaining, but cmon) is sure to be MOTY.


Yeah, I guess last weeks main event wasn't horrible enough, 2 WEEKS IN A ROW~~!!!!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

****.

Teehee. :$ Censored.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want him to be on Raw next week, but I doubt that will happen now.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> When I looked back in this thread someone said blame Bethany:sad:
> 
> I blame Movement.


Bethany got rid of ****, Movement is most likely to blame for ******.

Truth: If Movement could just accept being white, it would have been fine :side:

K, get your ass on msn :$


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> And here, RDX, is the altercation that led to Placebo being banned- http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/327899-tell-truth-1202.html


I didnt even see Placebo or POD there


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

RDX said:


> I didnt even see Placebo or POD there


It starts on that page, I mean...I have different settings, 50 posts per page (or maybe 25, I forget), so the whole thing fits on 2 pages for me.

And Bethany seriously got the 'C' word banned? ...really?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll mark out if Timbaland shows up at RAW wearing the same gray hoody drunk as hell like last week.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Spartanlax said:


> Wow, POD sucks balls for getting Placebo banned. Just went back and read what went down...super gay.
> 
> Oh, and thanks tons for that Meebo thing you sent me Cowie, I can finally use MSN again! YAAAY!


Tis OK. And yeah I've seen people get away with worse insults.

Its just after the 30,000th post. Works for me and I've got mine on 25. I used to have it on 40 till they changed it :sad:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

This new Monty rant = Lame for the sole purpose that Mrs. Chaos is a retard, and ranting on retards = Low Ratings.

Spartanlax you use Meebo too?! :hb


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I have to since my MSN Messenger won't work for whatever reason.

What's your MSN name again, GA?


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Which ****** censored the word ****? that ****** **** ****** Mother ********** ******sucker.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Bethany got rid of ****, Movement is most likely to blame for ******.
> 
> *Truth: If Movement could just accept being white, it would have been fine :side:*
> 
> K, get your ass on msn :$


:lmao

ok I'll get on.

Wow...getting that word censored....sucks:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> When I looked back in this thread someone said blame Bethany:sad:
> 
> I blame Movement.












There's a way around everything.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'll mark out if Timbaland shows up at RAW wearing the same gray hoody drunk as hell like last week.


I hope so

Truth - First time on today


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Well I have to since my MSN Messenger won't work for whatever reason.
> 
> What's your MSN name again, GA?


[email protected]

Ya, it's gay. But I've had it for many, many years.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I hope so
> 
> Truth - First time on today


Hi Dude, Sup?


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Dammit I'll miss Kenny:|


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i have 7997 rep points...almost 8000!!!


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Hello guys and gals 

truth: I just noticed that you can pretty much see peoples reppage now, which is very cool  Makes me think back to the WEF days


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Ya, it's gay. But I've had it for many, many years.


Ah, so that's you, was wondering who it was on my friends list (just went through it a few minutes ago).


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Sup Brye

Truth - N!gga or *****


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Nothing much. Just writing some BTB stuff. I'll be on MSN for Raw



CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hello guys and gals
> 
> truth: I just noticed that you can pretty much see peoples reppage now, which is very cool  Makes me think back to the WEF days


Hey Ally, hows it goin?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

N!gga moments?



> Whatchu say N!gga???????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Ally, hows it goin?


Hey Brian, its going good  Just relaxing a bit before I head off to dance class, lucky me  How about you?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

*Censoring Test:*

*****
******
****


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hey Brian, its going good  Just relaxing a bit before I head off to dance class, lucky me  How about you?


I'm doing pretty good. Just relaxing


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Wish the Sox were on


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao Nice WCW.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Feels the person who makes all these automatically gets like 100,000 points. It's unfair, yo.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Ah, so that's you, was wondering who it was on my friends list (just went through it a few minutes ago).


Could you like, message me or something so I can get your addy? I must have removed you. Or worse, blocked and removed you.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I need a new usertitle but I'm not feeling too creative right now


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Joe whats happening?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

We have fucking censors now?

Edit - Phew, atleast I can still say that.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

TheAngle33 said:


> Feels the person who makes all these automatically gets like 100,000 points. It's unfair, yo.


Not in Word Games or rants or Multimedia.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tiger Woods for the PSP is quite the addictive game.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Watching the Yanks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The internet is serious business.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Yankees Suck


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Tiger Woods for the PSP is quite the addictive game.


Yeah, I played 3 seasons in a week

:$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

RDX said:


> Truth: Yankees Suck


I disagree.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Tiger Woods for the PSP is quite the addictive game.


That's next on my list to get


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: I need a new usertitle but I'm not feeling too creative right now


"Unemployment line is cool. Ask Carlito."


Ghetto Anthony said:


> Could you like, message me or something so I can get your addy? I must have removed you. Or worse, blocked and removed you.


Did you try to add me a while back? Because I remember that address giving me an addy request. I could be wrong though:sad:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *K*
> Unemployment line is cool. Ask Carlito.


Greatness :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *"Unemployment line is cool. Ask Carlito."*
> 
> Did you try to add me a while back? Because I remember that address giving me an addy request. I could be wrong though:sad:


:lmao


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I disagree.


I dont


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> "Unemployment line is cool. Ask Carlito."


Thats NOT cool 

I think he will be fine, honestly, he will get a scare from all this but they won't do anything to him. We will see him on RAW tonight doing something with Flair


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I just got fight night for the psp


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yankees suck, A-Rod doesn't


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

The KC Royals are gonna win the superbowl this year.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> The KC Royals are gonna win the superbowl this year.


:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone wanna give me Bethany's MSN address? She gave it to me a while back when she told me how to fix MSN Messenger, but now I can't find the PM. Oh, and Holt's MSN name would be appreciated, too.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

RDX said:


> Hey Joe whats happening?


Nothing yo.

I'm in the RoH Battle of the Icons DVD!


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I play Sims 2 a lot on PSP.

It's a shit game tbh, but it's something to play


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ben, i sent you a PM.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Royals can go to hell


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> I play Sims 2 a lot on PSP.
> 
> It's a shit game tbh, but it's something to play


I have that game on my cell :lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Anyone wanna give me Bethany's MSN address? She gave it to me a while back when she told me how to fix MSN Messenger, but now I can't find the PM. Oh, and Holt's MSN name would be appreciated, too.


[email protected]

never on though.

Unless he blocked me which is doubtful.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I changed my usertitle :agree:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Anyone wanna give me Bethany's MSN address? She gave it to me a while back when she told me how to fix MSN Messenger, but now I can't find the PM. Oh, and Holt's MSN name would be appreciated, too.


Get on MSN now!


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: Just got online at my uncles 

Checked the preview for the first Raw I'll ever get to see live:

HBK v Orton
Cena on the Cutting Edge
Foley
Shane O'Mac

Truth: I'm hyped 

Howdy folks, is everyone doing good?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Get on MSN now!


I'm on man.

And thanks Crowley.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> [email protected]
> 
> never on though.
> 
> Unless he blocked me which is doubtful.


[email protected]


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: Just got online at my uncles
> 
> Checked the preview for the first Raw I'll ever get to see live:
> 
> ...


 
Hey Mike. Im doing good, you?


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Hi mike  You managed to get online  Too bad I'm heading out in a few minutes


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Excellent thanks Brian. I'm so excited to see Raw for once 

Truth: That wasn't a song lyric 

Truth: My Godson just woke up crying. Aww


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

MIKE!

I'm great thanks=]


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Purchased season 9 of Southpark today.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> [email protected]


Oh did he change it?

thx :$

Or is that yours >_>


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

PM'd you too Lax.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm on man.
> 
> And thanks Crowley.


I thought I had you're MSN :$ mine is [email protected]


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Allyson  I checked MSN offline and saw no Allysonage but I get to see you again before the night is out   

Have a blast dancing and I just know we will see Flair and Carlito beat Murdoch and Cade like nothing has happened at all


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Truth ~ Purchased season 9 of Southpark today.


Such an awesome season.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Joe! Joe! Joe!

I see I have a PM from you *reads*

EDIT:
Tried to post too soon. Fifteen seconds...


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Allyson  I checked MSN offline and saw no Allysonage but I get to see you again before the night is out
> 
> Have a blast dancing and I just know we will see Flair and Carlito beat Murdoch and Cade like nothing has happened at all


I just got on MSN 

I hope we at least see Carlito tonight! I know we will, I have faith in him


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: Just got online at my uncles
> 
> Checked the preview for the first Raw I'll ever get to see live:
> 
> ...


Yeah Im good, how about you?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I just found my first nude of Mickie James! PM if you wanna see!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

WHAT LITTLE SHIT WANTED MY MSN?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Oh did he change it?
> 
> thx :$
> 
> Or is that yours >_>


No, why would I have such a gay name


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: My ickle Godson has conjunctivitis 

I don't care if I catch it, I'm giving him a hug 

Truth: Will try to respond to all the PMs in about ten minutes if I get a chance <3


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

WATFORD ONLY WON A MATCH


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> No, why would I have such a gay name


<_<

Caligula is a much better name rit.

Do you have MSN tho ?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Bobby Abreu is a beast - Truth


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Hit me up with a PM if you wanna see a few *nudes* of Mickie James. Never seen one until today :shocked:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

RDX said:


> Truth: I just found my first nude of Mickie James! PM if you wanna see!


Roast beef?


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I must head out to dance now  Talk to you guys later 

<3


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

WATFORD FUCKING OWNED POMPEY

I'm not just finding out, I'm just remembering

Pissed off we lost to Sunderland, we deserved to win.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:angry: byhh..


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> <_<
> 
> Caligula is a much better name rit.
> 
> Do you have MSN tho ?


[email protected]


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Nude pics of anyone are as simple as typing it in in google image :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Roast beef?


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> :angry: byhh..


WTF are you doing here? :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Later Ally

Truth - Looking forward to RAW tonight


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> WTF are you doing here? :side:


Nothing, Just nothing...:agree:


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> WTF are you doing here? :side:


I thought you liked died.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


>


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony Productions Presents:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Arbys = no ratings


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


>


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

TheAngle33 said:


> I thought you liked died.


Now WTF are YOU doing here? :side:


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Now WTF are YOU doing here? :side:


Lookin' for you. What are you doing here?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Im still crying over my raping awhile ago.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Brye said:


>


Bryeanna!


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

TheAngle33 said:


> Lookin' for you. What are you doing here?


I've been back for a while now... probably like 5 days?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Im still crying over my raping awhile ago.


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Bryeanna!


*sigh* Not this again :no:


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb


I think I just figured out who you are. Are you CaliGula?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Nude pics of anyone are as simple as typing it in in google image :agree:


Not really.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Bryeanna!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

ööö..Ok..:side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i haven't bene on this thread all day whats up?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Not really.


Nudes of you are a different question altogether. If it's Lady B not being a Lady you're looking for, shoot me a pm :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> I think I just figured out who you are. Are you CaliGula?


Yes.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yes.


Oh. Still don't know you though.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Nudes of you are a different question altogether. If it's Lady B not being a Lady you're looking for, shoot me a pm :side:


Everyone knows about my ping pong escapades, so you lose.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Watching CZW's Night of Infamy from late 2005 when CZW was the shit.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I was actually so happy for Watford today. That smile on Boothroyd's thread = ratings :$

I can't pull that phrase off 

Hey RDX, I'm good thanks.

Truth: Have been looking after my ill Godson but I'm going to try to all PMs before Raw. Sorry for the delays.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Oh. Still don't know you though.


Nice.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> New sig.


nice sig.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> New sig.


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Everyone knows about my ping pong escapades, so you lose.


My ding dong > your ping pong.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Mike.

Truth-I can't wait for Pyro to respond to this thread:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334566-randy-orton-kennedy.html#post3920461


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> New sig.


THATS FUCKIN HOT!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Making PowerPoint presentations = ratings.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> My ding dong > your ping pong.


Your ding dong in my ping pong = Ratings



I can pull it off Mike


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Hey Mike.
> 
> Truth-I can't wait for Pyro to respond to this thread:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334566-randy-orton-kennedy.html#post3920461


Kennedy is god. Orton has no future. Rah rah rah.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> New sig.


I agree with it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I agree with it.


If you don't then you aren't a real wrestling fan.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMP has a Dragon sig


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That banner is horrible.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Cali's > all

:hb!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> AMP has a Dragon sig


Plan on having it for awhile too


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That banner is horrible.


Thx.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Cali's > all
> 
> :hb!


:agree:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Plan on having it for awhile too


I like it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

FU > STFU


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Must. Rep. Ben.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> FU > STFU


Word Lyfe


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I like it


Miz was nice enough to hook me up. Saved me from doing a request.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Bethany, or anyone else from the UK, is raw on at 2 this morning?


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - I'm here, for the first time in a while too.

What's up?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Raw is going to suck. It's in post WM mode now.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey, it's you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> Bethany, or anyone else from the UK, is raw on at 2 this morning?


Yes I guess so.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Raw is going to suck. It's in post WM mode now.


24 > Raw


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 24 > Raw


Tiger Woods > Raw


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yes I guess so.


bangin' cheers ben.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Tiger Woods > Raw


Really that good? If so I may try to win it on EBay.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Hey, it's you.


Yes, it is me. I'm trusting you through that in my direction no?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Really that good? If so I may try to win it on EBay.


It's pretty addictive.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It's pretty addictive.


I may rent it. I just bought NHL 07 though and I'm trying to save my cash until school is out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tiger Woods '07 is awesome. My character is ballin. Platinum chains and shit.


Diamonds rings on the golf course = intimidation factor


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Kronical™ said:


> Yes, it is me. I'm trusting you through that in my direction no?


Correct.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Correct.


Thought so.

Truth - I've got Tiger Woods '06 on PS2, was thinking about getting '07, is there much difference from the '06 version?


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey KJ. I hope things are going well right about now.

That new rep thing seems flawed because I have 12000 and something and it says I'm 11500-12000. Oh well, doesn't matter!

I'm in a madhouse right now so I'm going to have to leave the computer. All rep/PMs owed I will deal with as soon as I can :$

<3

TRUTH: FIRST EVER LIVE RAW IN 39 MINUTES FOR ME :$ :$ :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tiger Woods for the Wii blows them all away, but I didn't feel like spending that much money.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> TRUTH: FIRST EVER LIVE RAW IN 39 MINUTES FOR ME :$ :$ :$


Never seen Raw live? Don't like staying up?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Tiger Woods for the Wii blows them all away, but I didn't feel like spending that much money.


That and Fight Night seem like games perfectly made for Wii.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That and Fight Night seem like games perfectly made for Wii.


There still isn't a FN for Wii.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> There still isn't a FN for Wii.


I'll be shocked if Round 4 isn't released for it.


----------



## CenaFan93 (Feb 3, 2007)

Truth- You guys like golf, but I think it is boring! Yet, Happy Gilmore is the best movie ever!


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't have the channel anymore but when I used to have it we never used to have it shown in the UK until a Friday.

Tonight I am at a relative's and they have the channel so I get to stay up till 2am and watch 

Truth: I'm easily pleased :$

Later <3


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want MLB: The Show '07


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If I didn't get Raw I'd be tearing my hair out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want MLB: The Show '07


Its pretty much same as 06, except a few upadates, well depends on what system


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want MLB: The Show '07


I almost got it today but I went with two cheaper games. It looks really good.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm on the phone waiting for help with my internet...damn I hate elevator music


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I almost got it today but I went with two cheaper games. It looks really good.


I was gonna get it next week, but I'm getting the Clash set instead.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

New Sig


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- we should re-name The Rant section to the E-Beef section.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I was gonna get it next week, but I'm getting the Clash set instead.


I'm leaning towards Clash instead of SNME.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

A-Rod loves hitting homeruns.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Made a thread in the TNA section.

Some cool guy jump to the section and spike the ratings for the time being.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm leaning towards Clash instead of SNME.


Nice move. Do you know if there is a site that has the card for each event without spoilers?

Wiki spoils it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice move. Do you know if there is a site that has the card for each event without spoilers?
> 
> Wiki spoils it


Not that I know of.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Bloggers INC. Edition #1:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YF54QZV7


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Is my thread in the TNA section screwed up for anyone else?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone know why MRS.Chaos was banned.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Made a thread in the TNA section.
> 
> Some cool guy jump to the section and spike the ratings for the time being.


I tried, but it doesn't let me view your post. It's really weird, I'll have a screenshot up in a minute.

Truth- If the first 30 minutes of RAW ain't good, I'm gonna play GOW and then watch the 7/27/06 iMPACT episode (the one with the awesome Jarrett/Lethal match).

EDIT- Apparently I'm not the only one with the problem, AMP.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is my thread in the TNA section screwed up for anyone else?


Yeah, it doesnt have your post, only Bocobs


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos is banned forever


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ seriously? I thought that premium members couldn't be perma banned?


Metalic said:


> Anyone know why MRS.Chaos was banned.


Probably for being an asshole and flaming people.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can't see AMP's post either.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I know whats wrong with it Lax. I tried posting it when the server was being gay. I'll close this one and try again.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Chaos has been permanently banned! :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder who did that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Chaos has been permanently banned! :lmao


Wow...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

happy fucking birthday.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Oops


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow I knew he was banned but permanently, what did he do.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> happy fucking birthday.


WEL next :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Chaos got








OWENED!!!*​


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WEL next :side:


Damn right, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WEL next :side:


For what, the 6th time?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Remember if you hate WEL, he's better than you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: If Chaos got banned for making those type of comments then P1 should be long gone from here.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

P1 > Chaos


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

EGame said:


> Truth: If Chaos got banned for making those type of comments then P1 should be long gone from here.


One can only hope...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice gif Mac


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> P1 > Chaos


I wouldn't go to such extremes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice gif Mac


I second this.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/ufc+69/video/x1nnd0_ufc-69-matt-serra-vs-georges-st-pie

It's even more depressing the second time around. :sad:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I entered the Backlash Comp. Set the bar high with my awesome skillz.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3920957-post2.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RAW IS ON~!!!!!!!


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Called my ISP, they said to disconnect all phones in my house except the main phone, to check if the phone filtering was disrupting my connection... I disconnected my phone in my room and left the main one on...but somehow I don't see that keeping my internet on :$


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> RAW IS ON~!!!!!!!


almost forgot :$


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I entered the Backlash Comp. Set the bar high with my awesome skillz.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3920957-post2.html


You got my vote.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

LOL. I hope Lashley talks!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Post Count seriously needs turning off in the RAW section. I just got 2 pages of people saying "O-Macizzle is in dee houze!"

If that is not a way to get 100 posts, i dont know what is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley looks like an idiot.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Just killed a wasp with the closest available object, which happened to be HBK's autobiography.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

what a slap.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Ugh, RAW is on, cept I cant watch it because my brother is watching Neighbours on Sky+ :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SHANE'S GETTING SHAVED~!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Later guys.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Possibly Stephany getting shaved next week?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lashley shouldn't be main eventing till his mic skills get up, but he's main eventing ECW so that's not as important


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The Running Powerslam > Shane's Hair.

trufax


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> The Running Powerslam > Shane's Hair.
> 
> trufax


Running Powerslam>all

I might download Timbaland's album again the first time I didn't even listen to all of it

I love how Melina holds the Women's title like it means something


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Honestly, did Candice let Stevie Wonder do her Nose Job?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

this match is so interesting


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Bow and Arrow = Ratings


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Will the Cena-Edge fued ever end?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

The crowd is dead, and the announcing isn't making it any more exciting. So far, so bad.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Bow and Arrow = Ratings


Know your role Mac Daddy



> I love how Melina holds the Women's title like it means something


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair's robe is so awesome


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Sidekick 360 anyone?

It's gonna be cool when this and the update come out. I can play Uno on Xbox Live and team up with Crowley to make a fool out of GA at the same time. 

Yeah, that would be something.....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My shoes cost more than your house!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Sidekick 360 anyone?
> 
> It's gonna be cool when this and the update come out. I can play Uno on Xbox Live and team up with Crowley to make a fool out of GA at the same time.
> 
> Yeah, that would be something.....


WTF are you talking about noob. I don't have a fucking X-Box 360, I live poor.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> WTF are you talking about noob. I don't have a fucking X-Box 360, I live poor.


An update is coming to Xbox Live to intergate Live Messenger to the service.

I can be in convos and play games online at the same time, biotch.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> An update is coming to Xbox Live to intergate Live Messenger to the service.
> 
> I can be in convos and play games online at the same time, biotch.


Ya, well you aren't gonna make a fool of me either way, Fool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Two of the very best in my opinion, both on the mic and in the ring. I would probably say Chraitian is better on the microphone and Kennedy is a better in ring worker. Although like I say both awesome talents.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Two of the very best in my opinion, both on the mic and in the ring. I would probably say Chraitian is better on the microphone and Kennedy is a better in ring worker. Although like I say both awesome talents.


True.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian > Kennedy in the ring

Kennedy > Christian on the mic


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> An update is coming to Xbox Live to intergate Live Messenger to the service.
> 
> I can be in convos and play games online at the same time, biotch.


Only thing I am wondering about is, how are you going to type? It would take a long time to type out long messages by moving around the control sticks and selecting letters  

My computer is next to my 360, so I won't be needing it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

O RLY???


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flair is the man.

Space Mountain :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Flair is the man.
> 
> Space Mountain :lmao


My shoes cost more than your house!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> My shoes cost more than your house!!


Gold. Gold I say.

Truth ~ Cade and Murdoch beat Carlito and Flair, as I knew would happen. Now Carlito turns heel.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I want to watch Raw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sargey said:


> I want to watch Raw


I want to watch it at the right time. We have to see it on a damn 15 minute delay because Canada sucks with censoring.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HBK's ring attire = :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-PWG ASW V was incredible, I can't wait to buy them on DVD.

Truth-Gord's new avatar is great, even though I bet he mostly used it for Nitro getting messed up but great nonetheless:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Michaels >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Orton on the mic.

And that's not saying much.



> Truth-Gord's new avatar is great, even though I bet he mostly used it for Nitro getting messed up but great nonetheless


I like Punk too, and I mark for that move.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

HBK should have that entrance attire in SVR2008.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> HBK should have that entrance attire in SVR2008.


hopefully he does


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wish HBK just had his standard classic Red attire in SVR 2008 like he wore at WM 20.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JR didn't mark out for Skittles as much as he always does.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't wait to see MVPs entrance in SVR 08


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Entrance tunnel + Fire + MVP = RATINGS

MVP's SVR 2008 entrance is going to be the best entrance in the game. Cannot wait to see it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - New avy. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Has RAW been







or







so far?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - New avy. :$


Change your usertitle to "MAAAAAAAAAATT "THE TERRRRRRRRAAAAAAA" SERRRRRRRAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Has RAW been
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on the meh ending to Michaels/Orton, it's been thumbs down. Double pinfall :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They did a video hyping up the Ric Flair and the Four Horsemen DVD by showing random Flair promo clips. It was so good. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Edge


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Entrance tunnel + Fire + MVP = RATINGS
> 
> MVP's SVR 2008 entrance is going to be the best entrance in the game. Cannot wait to see it.


I'm curious about Sandmans entrance too


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

How the fuck could that ending be a double pinfall? Michaels is on top of Orton, meaning he was in control. That's retarded.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> How the fuck could that ending be a double pinfall? Michaels is on top of Orton, meaning he was in control. That's retarded.


Not as retarded as the finish to the Foley/Rock match at Rock Bottom.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Not as retarded as the finish to the Foley/Rock match at Rock Bottom.


King Of The Ring 1999?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> King Of The Ring 1999?


Rock Bottom out retards that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Rock Bottom out retards that.


Disagreed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> How the fuck could that ending be a double pinfall? Michaels is on top of Orton, meaning he was in control. That's retarded.


It didn't make sense to me either. Sure Michaels's shoulders are down, but Orton didn't pin him at all. Michaels had him pinned, Orton didn't have Michaels pinned at the same time. The only sensible way to have it end other than having Michaels win that way would be to say the pinfall didn't count because his shoulders being down cancelled it out, but not to have it a double pin.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Christian > Kennedy in the ring
> 
> Kennedy > Christian on the mic


Um no, sry.

Christian > Kennedy at everything

The only King of the Ring I remember not liking the Deadly Games one. IDK what year it was, most people I talk to liked it tho.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Um no, sry.
> 
> Christian > Kennedy at everything
> 
> The only King of the Ring I remember not liking the Deadly Games one. IDK what year it was, most people I talk to liked it tho.


Um no, sry.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Um no, sry.
> 
> Christian > Kennedy at everything


Pretty much. And I hate Christian.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't matter who's better though as Christian is being pushed in a fed with no meaning.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Christian is better in the ring than Kennedy, and it's not even his strong point. Christian is, by miles, a better mic worker than Kennedy, who has done pretty much nothing to prove any different. He's good, but Christian is great.

Edit - What does TNA have to do with anything. Christian, as an individual, is better than Kennedy at this point in time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3920700-post10.html


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

The Jarrett/Lethal match from iMPACT was only 9 minutes, but it was still such a great match, and well booked.

7/20/06 marks the last time iMPACT was really awesome (aside from the 2 hour special).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The main event for Backlash looks good.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3920700-post10.html


lmao..

Edit - Backlash > Wrestlemania


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I predict John Cena vs. Mick Foley at Backlash, and HBK vs Orton vs Edge in a triple threat No. 1 Contenders match, only because wtf else could Foley be wanting to talk about Backlash for?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^WTF?


Cena's gae


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Foley is facing Nitro at Backlash.

Sadly. I fucking hate Nitro with a passion, he doesn't deserve to be put over Foley. :no:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Coach needs new music. I hate listening to that garbage everytime he comes out.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

OMG FOLEY



OMG



OMG






OMG


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Coach needs new music. I hate listening to that garbage everytime he comes out.


Same here.

When do we play Warrock?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Good thing we aren't in Philly or they'd boo him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wanted that kid to turn heel


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

lmao.

In all seriousness it's cool they're doing that for that little kid.

Shane O Macs gonna be baldin'


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I wanted that kid to turn heel


:lmao

It would have been hilarious if he put himself in the match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley needs to wrestle in that golf shirt.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This just in:

BUFF BAGWELL DOES PORNO MOVIES!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJiXnsdjJNk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMWX48hs1H8

(no nudity)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Stephanie and Linda should go bald next.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


The first volume of the Horsemen set is 35 bucks.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

No bald Shane = not ballin'


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Lashley main eventing 2 Raws in a row = not ballin'


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This is gay



> The first volume of the Horsemen set is 35 bucks.


How many discs


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

poor bladin = not ballin'


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> This is gay
> 
> 
> 
> How many discs


10.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Cena was 100% right about Orton.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

wtf, why can't they give Lashley/Umaga their own goddamn match.

:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice card for Backlash:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Cena was 100% right about Orton.


He must have called him the future of the business and the best mic worker in the WWE.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mick Foley's cheap pops = ballin'


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> 10.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

3 on 1 match at Backlash.




Lashley's still gonna win.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> He must have called him the future of the business and the best mic worker in the WWE.


He actually said Orton has never stepped up.

It was a kayfabe comment in response to Orton saying that he never got a match for the WWE title, but it's still right.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


It's a good deal, I wouldn't expect to find many deals like you found for Clash.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I don't get raw till tommorow


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's a good deal, I wouldn't expect to find many deals like you found for Clash.


Guess I'm not buying anything else then.

:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

If Lashley loses everything I know is a lie


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I can't wait to go to Backlash. If Shane or Vince win the ECW Title, or if anyone but Orton wins the WWE Title match, I will be marking out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> Truth - I can't wait to go to Backlash. If Shane or Vince win the ECW Title, or if anyone but Orton wins the WWE Title match, I will be marking out.


Get ready to mark out for Cena.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - I can't wait to go to Backlash. If Shane or Vince win the ECW Title, or if anyone but Orton wins the WWE Title match, I will be marking out.


Orton > everybody else in the match











































































*COMBINED *


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I may watch Backlash.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I can't wait to see RVD sell the Pounce on ECW this week.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Guess I'm not buying anything else then.
> 
> :hb


Actually, I'm going to see how many nWo set disks I can get for the same amount. It should be around 17 which goes all the way to July 97.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cena is winning. HBK is just HHH's replacement while he's injured. Edge is hurt which is why he hasn't wrestled much lately and Orton is just a main event jobber.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I can't wait to see RVD sell the Pounce on ECW this week.


He's going to fly out of the ring and flop around on the mats for about 15 seconds.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

going to take a shower



Derek_2k4 said:


> He's going to fly out of the ring and flop around on the mats for about 15 seconds.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: I'm getting some real thoughtful responses in my TNA thread


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Orton > everybody else in the match
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

RVD should sell the Pounce like he always sells moves. Where he lands right on the back of his head, and folds over.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: I'm getting some real thoughtful responses in my TNA thread


I'm going to ruin it when I get back from my shower


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Actually, I'm going to see how many nWo set disks I can get for the same amount. It should be around 17 which goes all the way to July 97.


Smooth move


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I don't have a problem with Cena winning, and, although I wouldn't prefer him to win, I expect him to honestly. If anyone else wins, I'll be very happy. Just not Orton. He's just never done it for me. Not back when he won the title in 2004 and turned face, and not now. Just never have been an Orton fan.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: After watching Raw, Im pretty certain Vince loves Bobby more than Cena. I'll give it about 5months before Lashley gets heavily booed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: After watching Raw, Im pretty certain Vince loves Bobby more than Cena. I'll give it about 5months before Lashley gets heavily booed


I'm giving it about 3 months. At the rate their shoving him down people's throat, the gag reflex is bound to kick in sooner rather than later.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: After watching Raw, Im pretty certain Vince loves Bobby more than Cena. I'll give it about 5months before Lashley gets heavily booed


I'd boo him


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Lashley is going to be hated before Summerslam


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Lashley is going to be hated before Summerslam


I see him getting at least a mixed reaction by ONS.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm going to ruin it when I get back from my shower


That will be pretty tough.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Lashley is going to be hated before Summerslam


Yeah, a lot of fans hate it when terrible guys get pushed.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I see him getting at least a mixed reaction by ONS.


Hell yea it matters who he's facing at ONS I could see him facing Umaga with some kind of stipulation they might cheer him.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Na, Bobby will tap to the STFU.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Hell yea it matters who he's facing at ONS I could see him facing Umaga with some kind of stipulation they might cheer him.


They're not at the ballroom so the reactions will suck anyway. And if Lashley is still feuding with Umaga come ONS then that will suck.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Backlash has to be the blowoff to The Umaga/Lashley feud.

Has to!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They're not at the ballroom so the reactions will suck anyway. And if Lashley is still feuding with Umaga come ONS then that will suck.


I'd much rather see Umaga and Lashley's feud continue rather than a Lashley/Snitkey feud.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I want to see Lashley feud with Wayne Brady next.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Poor Lashley, at least Cena was getting big reactions before they started booing him.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> Poor Lashley, at least Cena was getting big reactions before they started booing him.


Lashley has been over as hell lately.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I'd much rather see Umaga and Lashley's feud continue rather than a Lashley/Snitkey feud.


True but they don't need to kill the feud by having it run too long and having them face each other every month. I was sick of Cena/Edge by the time that finally ended. 

Lashley vs. Burke vs. Brown = Ratings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Lashley has been over as hell lately.


I haven't noticed it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> Poor Lashley, at least Cena was getting big reactions before they started booing him.


He got a big ass pop tonight


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> He got a big ass pop tonight


They were even chanting "Bobby" before his music hit.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Lashley has been over as hell lately.


Did I miss this?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

When Kevin Nash first went to WCW, he didn't get pinned for TWO YEARS.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He didn't get that great of a pop. More like a mid-carder's pop. Although they did chant his name...


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> True but they don't need to kill the feud by having it run too long and having them face each other every month. I was sick of Cena/Edge by the time that finally ended.
> 
> Lashley vs. Burke vs. Brown = Ratings.


I see where you're coming from I hope they can come up with a better option for Lashley at ONS the only other person I could see him facing is Snitsky.

Truth - A New Breed vs Originals War Games Hell in a Cell better happen at ONS.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> When Kevin Nash first went to WCW, he didn't get pinned for TWO YEARS.


Because he's the fucking man


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I see where you're coming from I hope they can come up with a better option for Lashley at ONS the only other person I could see him facing is Snitsky.
> 
> Truth - A New Breed vs Originals War Games Hell in a Cell better happen at ONS.


Don't count on that one Cide. It would be cool I guess but they won't waste War Games on New Breed vs. Originals.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Because he's the fucking man


At backstage politics.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That will be pretty tough.


watch me


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> He didn't get that great of a pop. More like a mid-carder's pop. Although they did chant his name...


did you not see a good amount of the crowd jump out of their seats when he came out?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> At backstage politics.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't count on that one Cide. It would be cool I guess but they won't waste War Games on New Breed vs. Originals.


Probaly not but I'd love to see it Pounce off the cell would be greatness Sabu would take it or get fired


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> did you not see a good amount of the crowd jump out of their seats when he came out?


They mistaken him for Wayne Brady. Sorry. You do know where they were for Raw right?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I want to see Lashley feud with Wayne Brady next.


He will never fight his own flesh and blood. He will never fight Wayne.

:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lashley got an Austin like ovation tonight.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Lashley is a joke.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> He will never fight his own flesh and blood. He will never fight Wayne.
> 
> :side:


Was that a subtle Taker/Kane early '98 reference?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Lashleys pop last week during his segment with Vince was huge.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Probaly not but I'd love to see it Pounce off the cell would be greatness Sabu would take it or get fired


That would be a pretty cool spot.


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

Who is Lashley?


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3920954-post18.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Going off the Cell is illegal now unless you're Mick Foley.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> At backstage politics.


no sry

Kevin Nash > You


----------



## TubsOfFun (Nov 17, 2006)

It's cold here


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'll most likely catch the replay of Raw tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gay


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Backlash card will be pretty decent I guess....4way, 4way, Finlay/Kennedy, tag team title, Taker/Tista...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Gay


are you happy


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> - The actual attendance at Ford Field was 74,867. (Super Bowl 40 in Detroit drew 68,206 by comparison).
> 
> - The way the building was set up, it was impossible for Field to accommodate 80,000 fans.
> 
> - It was Vince McMahon's idea to announce the attendance number at 80,103 fans.


Still good


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

He loves lying about attendance.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I predict WM next year draws 125,000 fans by Vince McMahon numbers.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I predict WM next year draws 125,000 fans by Vince McMahon numbers.


Nah, TNA only draws 900 or so in Orlando so WWE draw 200 max.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WM 24 > 23


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, TNA only draws 900 or so in Orlando so WWE draw 200 max.


TNA has sold over 5400 tickets for Lockdown, which according to rvdtito is more impressive than the WWE drawing over 70,000 fans.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Daivari = ratings


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> TNA has sold over 5400 tickets for Lockdown, which according to rvdtito is more impressive than the WWE drawing over 70,000 fans.


Not anymore.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kent Jones officially has the most annoying background in Youtube history:

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=k3nttna


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> TNA has sold over 5400 tickets for Lockdown, which according to rvdtito is more impressive than the WWE drawing over 70,000 fans.


That's why rvdtito are the smartest men alive. Don't agree with me? Lets ask them to see what they think.

rvdtito, do you think that you're the smartest men alive?










See, they agree.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I prefer to refer to RVDtito as one entity.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Kent Jones officially has the most annoying background in Youtube history:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=k3nttna


He's so ridiculous.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

May 22.

Truth - :yum:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New sig


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I prefer to refer to RVDtito as one entity.


Makes sense.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

When did you mark for Brown?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New sig


I love how easily he made Borash look like the little bitch that he is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kent Jones has a new video shooting on 9/11 being a conspiracy.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> When did you mark for Brown?


Since he was in TNA where Jeff Jarrett fucked him over several times by not giving him the title


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Kent Jones has a new video shooting on 9/11 being a conspiracy.


He'll find a way to link it to the WWE. It was somehow all set up so Triple H could get another title shot.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Kent Jones has a new video shooting on 9/11 being a conspiracy.


Kyle did it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> He'll find a way to link it to the WWE. It was somehow all set up so Triple H could get another title shot.


can you walk me through that again


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> can you walk me through that again


I meant that he would claim that, and logic is not his greatest attribute.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Holt only like wrestlers that are black


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Holt only like wrestlers that are black


N!ggas got to stick together *Holds fist in the air*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I only like wrestlers named Ric Flair.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, Holt likes Johnny Nitro, and he's a cracker.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> N!ggas got to stick together *Holds fist in the air*


:lmao


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Pimpage Of My Work 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334611-remembering-past-tale-wcw-through-my-mind.html


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> I meant that he would claim that, and logic is not his greatest attribute.


gotcha


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> No, Holt likes Johnny Nitro, and he's a cracker.


Crackers can't swim or they become soggy.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Heel, when was the last time you were pissed at anything WWE did, just curious.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Crackers can't swim or they become soggy.


True dat.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Crackers can't swim or they become soggy.


*TERRA.*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I have school tomorrow but I don't wan't to go to sleep


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Heel, when was the last time you were pissed at anything WWE did, just curious.


Why would I be "pissed" at a TV show?

Seriously though, I am not all cheerful or "blind" like I feel you might be insinuating about the WWE. I know they aren't perfect and yes they have things I do question, but why dwell on the negatives and bitch and moan and groan about them? Makes no sense to me.

I express in a calmly tone the negatives without ignoring the positives which a lot of people do. 

I know I probably give off a "You're A Blind Optimistic" vibe, but seriously, if you see me from an overall view you'd know I speak my mind on both the positives and negatives, but I don't do it in a childish/ridiculous type of way.

As far as the last time, I'd say (well, not pissed by any means), but I was rather annoyed by the constant use of the Eddie situation long after it occurred.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> *TERRA.*


QUIT TAKING THE FUN OUT OF IT ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Shawn Michaels seems to revert back to 97 more and more each and every week.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Backlash might be a good PPV....


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> QUIT TAKING THE FUN OUT OF IT ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!


I'VE BECOME IMMUNE TO IT.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Shawn Michaels seems to revert back to 97 more and more each and every week.


Is he going to lose his smile soon?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Shawn Michaels seems to revert back to 97 more and more each and every week.


awesome


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I'VE BECOME IMMUNE TO IT.


 It's gotten old to me as well. 

Hughes better fuckin win or else I expect to catch some shit.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is he going to lose his smile soon?


Quite possible.

His "dickheadedness" is reaching record levels when only considering the last four years. He must've wanted the belt. :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's gotten old to me as well.
> 
> Hughes better fuckin win or else I expect to catch some shit.


If he, Hughes, loses, then I'd be pissed all over again.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

The Flair flashback on RAW was greatness


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That shit about him being pissed at Cena for not selling the leg was all fake.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Daivari & Viscera makes the WWE what it once was


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

With Backlash being a Tri-Brand show, it should be good. Depending on what matches. Here's what I'm seeing....

*Fatal 4 Way WWE Title*
Cena (c) V Edge V HBK V Orton

*WHC*
Taker (c) V Batista

*Handicapped 3 On 1 Extreme Rules ECW Title*
Lashley (c) V Shane/Vince/Umaga

*World Tag Team Titles*
Hardyz (c) V Cade & Murdoch

*WWE Tag Team Titles*
London & Kendrick (c) V Deuce & Domino (unless D&D wins on SD and then this would be L&K rematch)

*Grudge*
Ric Flair w) Torrie V Carlito

*Elimination Tag Match*
Originals V New Breed

*Women's Title*
Mickie V Melina (c)


Something along the lines of that perhaps.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

I can't believe I missed the rant about Chaos. Couldn't the thread be something with Chaos and not "Oh how the mighty have fallen"?  Oh how gay that thread name is.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Quite possible.
> 
> His "dickheadedness" is reaching record levels when only considering the last four years. He must've wanted the belt. :side:


He should have won the belt. At least it would be something fresh. I hope Edge or He wins at Backlash but I'm expecting Cena to retain. Michaels shooting in promos = ratings.

Diesel, I'll be more pissed. It will be like a role reversal with us. GSP lost, I was pissed, you were super pissed. Hughes loses, You'll be pissed, I'll be super pissed.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> That shit about him being pissed at Cena for not selling the leg was all fake.


Like most of the "reports" that are anti-Cena.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> Daivari & Viscera makes the WWE what it once was


I miss Mable


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> That shit about him being pissed at Cena for not selling the leg was all fake.


I wouldn't be shocked.

His segment with Cena though was very telling on his 'tude right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lashley in a suit = Money.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> I can't believe I missed the rant about Chaos. Couldn't the thread be something with Chaos and not "Oh how the mighty have fallen"?  Oh how gay that thread name is.


How does it feel *Wrestling On Heat*, n00b? :$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He should have won the belt. At least it would be something fresh. I hope Edge or He wins at Backlash but I'm expecting Cena to retain.* Michaels shooting in promos = ratings.*


Thats the next part in the *degeneration* of HBK. :$


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> How does it feel *Wrestling On Heat*, n00b? :$


Does Heat exist? I don't even know. Whoever banned me and then unbanned me is gay because now I got this gay title.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I miss Mable


Diesel vs. Mable at Summerslam 1995 = Ratings


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I think the Title match at Backlash ends with RKO and Edge taking each other out, and HBK pinning Cena.

Ya. I'm crazy, I know.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Thats the next part in the *degeneration* of HBK. :$


I read he was back to HBK tonight (entrance wise). That = ratings.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> Does Heat exist? I don't even know. Whoever banned me and then unbanned me is gay because now I got this gay title.


Buy a new title from the estore? :$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> With Backlash being a Tri-Brand show, it should be good. Depending on what matches. Here's what I'm seeing....
> 
> *Fatal 4 Way WWE Title*
> Cena (c) V Edge V HBK V Orton
> ...


I'd expect to see a Kennedy/FInlay in there somewhere too or MVP/Benoit again.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Some dude was saying that Men on a Mission were a better tag team then MNM.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I miss Mable


Mable = gold which = ratings


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Diesel vs. Mable at Summerslam 1995 = Ratings


Mable vs Taker at the 95 King of the Ring was a ***** star match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Some dude was saying that Men on a Mission were a better tag team then MNM.


That dude just pulled 100 teams out of his ass (or a website).


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Buy a new title from the estore? :$


I like it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Taker must have had a Casket match with every big stiff in the WWE between 92 and 96.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Daivari should be CW champ


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Fallin said:


> I'd expect to see a Kennedy/FInlay in there somewhere too or MVP/Benoit again.


Yea, definitely got to have them.

Well, the Benoit/MVP sounds more likely than the WWE Tag Title Match. 

Backlash might just have more than usual 8 matches. I don't know.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Undertaker was a bigger stiffy-killer than Roseanne.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Some dude was saying that Men on a Mission were a better tag team then MNM.


With or without Oscar?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> I like it.


:lmao

Same.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Without Oscar.... MNM > MOM. With Oscar MOM > MNM


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Theres no tag team better than the Briscoe Brothers at the moment.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Theres no tag team better than the Briscoe Brothers at the moment.


ATM I agree but a few months ago, LAX > All.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

NCIH Fun Fact: Undertaker vs Mable(at I wanna says SS 94 or 95) in a casket match was the first match I ever saw.

Bad choice. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Okies, time to call it a night.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

cookies


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ATM I agree but a few months ago, LAX > All.


True I hate the Team 3D feud.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

NCIH said:


> NCIH Fun Fact: Undertaker vs Mable(at I wanna says SS 94 or 95) in a casket match was the first match I ever saw.
> 
> Bad choice. :no:


I think they had a casket match at one of the IYH in late 1995.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> GOOD NIGHT!


I wan't salad not night

Dudley's are the ish


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> True I hate the Team 3D feud.


It had potential but it's dragged on too long and they've fought in a gimmick match every PPV and even on Impact. I pray Lockdown ends the feud although I have no clue who the winners would feud with.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You high yet AMP?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I wan't salad not night
> 
> Dudley's are the ish


The Dudleys have sucked for years. When they aren't stale they are just boring.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

shannon_m32 said:


> Well it is A very insiteful piece. _*I persoanlly don't consider WCW before Goldberg to amout to anything because Goldberg was WCW.
> *_
> Bret Hart killed it because he saddend everyone involved. Vince screwed him Goldberg kicked him in the head. He was a real let down.


:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It had potential but it's dragged on too long and they've fought in a gimmick match every PPV and even on Impact. I pray Lockdown ends the feud although I have no clue who the winners would feud with.


My prediction is Team 3D will take the belts Sunday and than they'll feud with Raven's group. Homicide should go to the main event scene but I see him being in the X division.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm really fucking frustrated and pissed right now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> You high yet AMP?


Nah.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> The Dudleys have sucked for years. When they aren't stale they are just boring.


I don't find them stale, I actually think they are on of the only people worth watching on TNA


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> My prediction is Team 3D will take the belts Sunday and than they'll feud with Raven's group. Homicide should go to the main event scene but I see him being in the X division.


If LAX breaks up then they might as well pronounce the tag division dead. Unless Machete teams with Hernandez and Cide moves to the X Division (no way he cracks the main event scene).


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't find them stale, I actually think they are on of the only people worth watching on TNA


How are they not stale? If you use something for two long it gets stale... so how does a team that always does the same thing not become stale?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Does that dude named XxC*ntxX get his name censored?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


That whole post is really absurd.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching The Sopranos.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Does that dude named XxC*ntxX get his name censored?


Xx***xX = Ratings


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> How are they not stale? If you use something for two long it gets stale... so how does a team that always does the same thing not become stale?


They still entertain me :$ 

you should never fix a good thing


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Linky: http://thephatphree.com/features.asp?StoryID=3664&SectionID=1

Top 50 wrestling moves....:side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching The Sopranos.


I thought it was a pretty good one to be honest.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> They still entertain me :$
> 
> you should never fix a good thing


Unless its broken down like the Dudley's.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I thought it was a pretty good one to be honest.


I'm watching season 2.


:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> 45. Muscle Buster (X)
> This has got to be the gayest name for a finisher out there. The move is pretty week too. Samoa Joe looks like a bonafied shootfighter for the duration of his matches until he grabs his opponent in this baby cradle and drops him on his back like he is having a pillow fight with a group of girlscouts.


Awesome description.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> 34. Powerbomb (X)
> Nothing says, "Hey I'm a big man getting a push for no reason" like the time tested power bomb. I don't care how you modify it as a sit-out, jack-knife or Batista bomb, it's a move that that has become so common any idiot can do it.


It's the truth.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Stone Cold Stunner (X)
> When both knees are shot, your neck has been fused in three places and you are too drunk to know what city you are in you can always count on this handy little move that requires almost no effort other than sitting down. But you might not want to try it on your wife unless you want her to have half your shit. Even Texas has a few laws, Steve.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Unless its broken down like the Dudley's.



:sad:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

:lmao I got red repped for closing some noobs review thread.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao I got red repped for closing some noobs review thread.


awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25AT...features.asp?StoryId=3664&SectionID=1&spage=4

This is even more ridiculous then the elbow in that gif I made.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> 16. Van Terminator (DWR)
> Only a crazed son of a bitch like Rob Van Dam would try to jump from one turnbuckle to the other and put a steel chair through another man's head. Unless of course you are a crazed son of a megalomaniacal wrestling promoter that will let you steal anyone's move you want at Wrestlemania just to insure that he and his family get over more than any of the actual wrestlers he might be trying to promote. Sorry. I get a little worked up sometimes. Let's just say I like RVD's version of this move a little more than Shane O Mac's.


So true.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: Hogan thinks he is Lashley


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- re-watching 'Mania, just finished MVP/Benoit.

MVP worked over the arm for close to 6 minutes, yet Benoit was able to hit 9 Germans. JBL even talked about how it would be difficult for him to hit germans after MVP was working over his arm, yet he hits 9 of them.

and people were bitching about John Cena not selling the leg.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> 47. Five Knuckle Shuffle (TERRIO)
> Yo kid, you got fresh ass spinners all up in yo title belt an' shit. Plus you go an' brush yo shoulders off right befo you tell a fool "you can't see me" and den you be droppin' down the fist like you is throwin' dice out on the block an' shit. Throw in that modified cubscout/marine salute and that fact that someone forgot to tell him that he is white and John Cena is almost "over" as a babyface. And by "over" I mean over like those acid washed denim and fleece jackets from the Gap.


oh.


Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao I got red repped for closing some noobs review thread.


Who:side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25AT...features.asp?StoryId=3664&SectionID=1&spage=4
> 
> This is even more ridiculous then the elbow in that gif I made.


Jesus.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- re-watching 'Mania, just finished MVP/Benoit.
> 
> MVP worked over the arm for close to 6 minutes, yet Benoit was able to hit 9 Germans. JBL even talked about how it would be difficult for him to hit germans after MVP was working over his arm, yet he hits 9 of them.
> 
> and people were bitching about John Cena not selling the leg.


He didn't hit them all in one sequence... So they were spread out between MVP working on his arm.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek_2k4 said:


> Truth- re-watching 'Mania, just finished MVP/Benoit.
> 
> MVP worked over the arm for close to 6 minutes, yet Benoit was able to hit 9 Germans. JBL even talked about how it would be difficult for him to hit germans after MVP was working over his arm, yet he hits 9 of them.
> 
> and people were bitching about John Cena not selling the leg.


John Cena didn't no sell the leg. People don't understand this.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25AT...features.asp?StoryId=3664&SectionID=1&spage=4
> 
> This is even more ridiculous then the elbow in that gif I made.





> 20. Flying Elbow (DWR)
> Sure, Shawn Michaels delivers this move on a weekly basis right now, but nothing says snap into a Slim Jim more than the original flying elbow being delivered by Randy "Macho Man" Savage. In fact his version was so good it could be used to destroy opponents or give the Hulkster just the kind of boost he needed to not sell bumps for the other side.


Fuck Hogan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Randy Savage's elbow is to Hulk Hogan as Spinach is to Popeye.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> He didn't hit them all in one sequence... So they were spread out between MVP working on his arm.


hit hit 3 and a few minutes later he hit 6. The only real offense Benoit even had in the match were the germans and the headbutt.

No big deal, just something I noticed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That elbow screams "SHOOT" at me for some reason.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Words can't explain how much rapidshare sucks


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sabu

lol at the guy saying "please don't mess this one up dude"


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Shawn Michaels = Underrated :agree:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - I hate Hogan.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NCIH said:


> TRuth - I hate Hogan.


Hate is a strong yet accurate word when it comes to Hogan


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I do not in fact hate Hogan.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hogan needs to return, job and call it a career.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I do not in fact hate Hogan.


Didn't know you were a Lesnar fan.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Didn't know you were a Lesnar fan.


Was not is.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Was not is.


Understandable.

I can't wait to see his first MMA fight though.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm pissed the Razor's Edge didn't make the list, or the Jackhammer.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WCW said:


> Was not is.


Huh?

I miss the old WWE title belt...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

and it's from No Mercy 2002, so it's an amazing gif.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Understandable.
> 
> I can't wait to see his first MMA fight though.


He'll get his ass kicked. He could have been one of the best wrestlers ever but he decided to try and do everything else. For shame.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

STFU should have made the list.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't find Brock as great as everyone says he is


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He'll get his ass kicked. He could have been one of the best wrestlers ever but he decided to try and do everything else. For shame.


I don't know. He, unlike Angle, is actually serious about training MMA and is training with Royce Gracie. He's already a solid wrestler, if he adds Gracie jujitsu and works on his stand up then he could surprise some people.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Lesnar vs Cro Cop. That'd be a massacre.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't know. He, unlike Angle, is actually serious about training MMA and is training with Royce Gracie. He's already a solid wrestler, if he adds Gracie jujitsu and works on his stand up then he could surprise some people.


Angle claimed that he used to challenge Lesner to shoot fights all the time before shows and Brock always declined. It is Angle talking though so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

KIF has to go home. 

Good night, all.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Lesnar vs Cro Cop. That'd be a massacre.


Lesnar isn't shooting his mouth off about how he can beat or hang with Liddell, Ortiz, Cro Cop, ect... though so I don't want to see Cro Cop kick his head off as much I want to see him against Angle.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't find Brock as great as everyone says he is


He retired when he was REALLY fucking young and he was still able to hang with the main event. With some more experience behind him combined with his wrestling background and look, it's a scary thing to think about.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Angle claimed that he used to challenge Lesner to shoot fights all the time before shows and Brock always declined. It is Angle talking though so take it with a grain of salt.


I remember reading that in his book and other places. I think Angle is a better wrestler than Lesnar but Lesnar isn't horrible or anything. I still think he may surprise some people in the MMA world. He can't fair any worse than Sean O'Haire :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I remember reading that in his book and other places. I think Angle is a better wrestler than Lesnar but Lesnar isn't horrible or anything. I still think he may surprise some people in the MMA world. He can't fair any worse than Sean O'Haire :no:


I hope he gets his ass beaten to a pulp and comes crawling back to Vince McMahon.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> He retired when he was REALLY fucking young and he was still able to hang with the main event. With some more experience behind him combined with his wrestling background and look, it's a scary thing to think about.


Considering his age he could of became something

Later Jax or KIF or whoever you are?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I remember reading that in his book and other places. I think Angle is a better wrestler than Lesnar but Lesnar isn't horrible or anything. I still think he may surprise some people in the MMA world. He can't fair any worse than *Sean O'Haire* :no:


O'Haire claimed that he liked to go to bars and start fights, so it was only a matter of time before he got his moronic ass seriously kicked.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I hope he gets his ass beaten to a pulp and comes crawling back to Vince McMahon.


Meh, Vince will probably job him out though and that will kinda suck. Lesnar screwed himself leaving for football :no: He was PERFECT for wrestling.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek_2k4 said:


> O'Haire claimed that he liked to go to bars and start fights, so it was only a matter of time before he got his moronic ass seriously kicked.


He fought Butterbean at PRIDE event not too long ago and got destroyed in like 20 somethin seconds.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, Vince will probably job him out though and that will kinda suck. Lesnar screwed himself leaving for football :no: He was PERFECT for wrestling.


Nah, Vince knows what kind of draw he could be. I don't think he'd get jobbed out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW's gif is so awesome

Edit - I'm stealing it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lesnar also screwed himself over in Japan. He was supposed to drop the IWGP Title to Tanahashi, but there were "visa issues" (the first time it had happened since he started working in Japan) so he was stripped of the title.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Nah, Vince knows what kind of draw he could be. I don't think he'd get jobbed out.


Really? Vince may know that he's a draw but Lesnar left on such bad terms and stunk up the place at Mania. He may not get jobbed out but I would suspect that he'll do something that will prove that Vince is better than him and he was in the wrong.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW's gif is so awesome
> 
> Edit - I'm stealing it


Go for it. I'm trying to make a good gif of Heyman's pointless blade job but there aren't any good closeups.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Really? Vince may know that he's a draw but Lesnar left on such bad terms and stunk up the place at Mania. He may not get jobbed out but I would suspect that he'll do something that will prove that Vince is better than him and he was in the wrong.


He may do something but when one of his big draws leaves he usually is pretty forgiving. The closest example is Austin. Lesner may not have been as big of a draw as Austin but he had Austin potential and Vince forgave Austin TWICE for flat out walking out on the company.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He may do something but when one of his big draws leaves he usually is pretty forgiving. The closest example is Austin. Lesner may not have been as big of a draw as Austin but he had Austin potential and Vince forgave Austin TWICE for flat out walking out on the company.


Heh, the irony is that Austin walked out due to an issue involving Lesnar (although he really had no part in it). I guess he'll be forgiving but I don't see all forgotten like it was with Austin. I could just see him doing some random job as some sort of punishment.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

BROCK, WE'RE LOSING!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao


Comparing Austin to Lesnar = no ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> BROCK, WE'RE LOSING!


Aside from the pointless blade, how is that match? I've been on a match download spree over these past few days downloading a bunch of matches that I either haven't seen or want to see again.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Aside from the pointless blade, how is that match? I've been on a match download spree over these past few days downloading a bunch of matches that I either haven't seen or want to see again.


It's a really good match besides the fact Taker stops selling the hand near the end of the match. It also has the biggest freakin bladejob in WWE history.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Aside from the pointless blade, how is that match? I've been on a match download spree over these past few days downloading a bunch of matches that I either haven't seen or want to see again.


Fucking awesome. My favorite HIAC ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It's a really good match besides the fact Taker stops selling the hand near the end of the match. It also has the biggest freakin bladejob in WWE history.


Sounds downloadable.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Download it now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sounds downloadable.


While you're at it, download the Edge/Rey vs Angle/Benoit tag match from the same show. Best tag match in WWE history.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No Mercy was so damn good, at least other than Torrie Wilson/Dawn Marie and Triple H/Kane.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Fucking awesome. My favorite HIAC ever.


HBK/Taker > Every HIAC

I've seen that match WCW but it's worth watching again. I've got a ton of matches to watch this week. Thank god for boring classes and a video iPod


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

going to bed now night everyone


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna watch Taker/Brock right now actually.


Maybe I'll rate it ***** this time:flip


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Bah, the only 2 d/ls on WF have expired and it's not in single match form on PWT


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll try to find it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


>


DAMN!

Sweet, the match is on DailyMotion. Meh quality but oh well.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bah, the only 2 d/ls on WF have expired and it's not in single match form on PWT


your talking about Brock vs Taker Hell In A Cell right

try this

http://www.true-wrestling-empire.com/showthread.php?t=12002&highlight=Brock+Lesnar

now i'm going to bed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N3X4VHUL

AMP


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wouldn't mind if Angle and Benoit stayed a tag team until the end of time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Brock/Taker


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I wouldn't mind if Angle and Benoit stayed a tag team until the end of time.


It would add years to Angle's life.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It would add years to Angle's life.


A win-win situation.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

lol at Cole

*Taker pins Brock on the floor and gets 2*

*2 minutes later*

Cole: If you're wondering, pinfalls count anywhere.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> lol at Cole
> 
> *Taker pins Brock on the floor and gets 2*
> 
> ...


:lmao

Cole is awful.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ Heyman's blade job


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Didn't Triple H win a cell by pinning someone on top of the cell?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

What a weak blade job by Heyman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Didn't Triple H win a cell by pinning someone on top of the cell?


Jericho.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Didn't Triple H win a cell by pinning someone on top of the cell?


I think so, wasn't it the one against Jericho?

edit- yep.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Jericho.


Figures, he beat Jericho every way he could.

Did you like that Pillman match?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Figures, he beat Jericho every way he could.
> 
> Did you like that Pillman match?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3915706-post36869.html


capowned


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3915706-post36869.html
> 
> 
> capowned


That answers my question?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Am I the only that finds the Starburst Berries & Cream commercial to be disturbing?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Figures, he beat Jericho every way he could.
> 
> Did you like that Pillman match?


It wasn't bad at all, but I'm not to much into really short matches, I like a good 20 minutes to 30 preferably, plus there were 1 or 2 spots I thought shouldn't have been done like the double dropkicks because it just looked sloppy and I don't know why they had to include it because it won't look right from any way of hitting it. 

Cali says I should buy the DVD for the Hart Foundation vs Austin, LOD, and 2 other people I can't remember in a 10 man tag which he claims is **** 3/4


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: What's with the Lesnar gifs?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

How lame is Taker? "He's been working on my arm all match so what move should I do next? I know, let me drive the same arm he's been working on into his chest" 

"BROCK WE'RE LOSING! BROCK WE'RE LOSING!"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That answers my question?


Yes


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It wasn't bad at all, but I'm not to much into really short matches, I like a good 20 minutes to 30 preferably, plus there were 1 or 2 spots I thought shouldn't have been done like the double dropkicks because it just looked sloppy and I don't know why they had to include it because it won't look right from any way of hitting it.
> 
> Cali says I should buy the DVD for the Hart Foundation vs Austin, LOD, and 2 other people I can't remember in a 10 man tag which he claims is **** 3/4


Well you asked for an example and it was there on youtube. It's just a taste really. 

The ten man is really, really, awesome. I'd go ****1/2 and the atmosphere for it is really off the hook.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maybe I'll buy it then, 2 great reviews from people who have good general taste is probably right. 

Even if I don't like it, it's not much more than $20. That's not a lot. Though I do want to save up money for a bit, so I don't know if I'll decide to buy it immediately.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's the best decision I've seen all day.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If the WWE started putting out old non WM, non RR shows, I'd mark out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ SummerSlam and Survivor Series Anthologies are scheduled down the road.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If the WWE started putting out old non WM, non RR shows, I'd mark out.


It's a bad decision that they don't already.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ SummerSlam and Survivor Series Anthologies are scheduled down the road.


What about King of the Ring?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ SummerSlam and Survivor Series Anthologies are scheduled down the road.


After that, they need an IYH anthology.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow, I'm actually shocked that they didn't do more false finishes in that match.

Solid match, probably ****-****1/4 thanks to some inconsistencies


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> What about King of the Ring?


King Of The Ring would be tough because the last one was at Judgment Day.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> King Of The Ring would be tough because the last one was at Judgment Day.


Have the final disk just showing the matches of the tournament. Seems simple enough.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Benoit vs. Sid from Souled Out 2000




Tony Schavione said:


> The biggest match of all time


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hope the rumor is true and that Buff Bagwell and Rick Steiner are Christy Hemme's team.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's not a bad idea. In fact I'd mark, considering that has the only match from Finlay and Benoit they've had in the past year I'm looking for.

I've seen it, but I don't have access to it like the others. Can't find the damn thing on my DVD's.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I hope the rumor is true and that Buff Bagwell and Rick Steiner are Christy Hemme's team.


:no:

That would be the dumbest decision TNA has made in the last....week or so.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :no:
> 
> That would be the dumbest decision TNA has made in the last....week or so.


They could cross promote with Buff's porno movie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :no:
> 
> That would be the dumbest decision TNA has made in the last....week or so.


:lmao

Russo needs to recreate the millionares club or the new blood. Nothing like pulling old WCW tricks out the box for a different company.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck the Millionaires Club


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> Russo needs to recreate the millionares club or the new blood. Nothing like pulling old WCW tricks out the box for a different company.


Who the hell would be in the new blood? Samoa Joe, AJ Styles, and Christopher Daniels vs. THE WORLD!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jeff Jarrett, Sting and Angle would be the Millionairs Club.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

> 47. Five Knuckle Shuffle (TERRIO)
> Yo kid, you got fresh ass spinners all up in yo title belt an' shit. Plus you go an' brush yo shoulders off right befo you tell a fool "you can't see me" and den you be droppin' down the fist like you is throwin' dice out on the block an' shit. Throw in that modified cubscout/marine salute and that fact that someone forgot to tell him that he is white and John Cena is almost "over" as a babyface. And by "over" I mean over like those acid washed denim and fleece jackets from the Gap.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Jeff Jarrett, Sting and Angle would be the Millionairs Club.


TNA should do a WWE vs. TNA angle and job out WWE workers to prove that TNA is superior.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The funniest part of that angle was how 35 year old millionaires like Goldberg were in the New Blood.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Dean Malenko is a wrestling god. 

Just watched him pull a real good match out of Scotty Too Hotty. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Dean Malenko is a wrestling god.
> 
> Just watched him pull a real good match out of Scotty Too Hotty. :agree:


Unless Scotty hit the worm, that match sucked.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Dean Malenko is a wrestling god.
> 
> Just watched him pull a real good match out of Scotty Too Hotty. :agree:


Dean Malenko is amazing!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Can't wait for that Clash of The Champions set.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Did anyone watch 24 tonight?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Did anyone watch 24 tonight?


Hells to the yeah.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna watch it in a little while.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm gonna watch it in a little while.


Jack dies.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They need to make a Malenko DVD so I can see it already considering I know almost nothing of his work and I hear nothing about him but "he's one of the best ever", "right up there with Benoit", "phenomenal", etc.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

omfg


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Meh, I'm goin to bed. Peace everyone.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hells to the yeah.


Fucking sick. I really feel like spoiling it for Cal.

Later dude.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Bauer can't die because he died several years ago already, then when he got to Heaven, he took over, killed God and then became God himself.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Fayed got schooled with that Stunner. Bauer > Austin.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My memory sucks.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

> 38. Clothesline (CG)
> This move originally known as a running lariat got it's second name from a commenter who once saw his son almost get decapitated by literally running neck first into clothesline while playing tag. *Though this move is used as a time filler by most wrestlers JBL puts a little extra sauce on his for the kill. It's a wonder Eddie Guerrero lived as long as he did after being on the receiving end of this one.*


That's so wrong.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: It's hard to find stuff to mod my 360


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> That's so wrong.


Where are you getting these?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ballin


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro: http://thephatphree.com/features.asp?StoryId=3664&SectionID=1&spage=1

Good stuff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Pyro: http://thephatphree.com/features.asp?StoryId=3664&SectionID=1&spage=1
> 
> Good stuff.


Mkay. Thanks.

Truth ~ Look at RedSilver's sig. The quote is hilarious. It's not the actual quote that's funny, it's just ironic.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/147663-redsilver.html


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

It's past my bed time. I'm Going 2 Sleep. Love that move, but yeah, bed now.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> They need to make a Malenko DVD so I can see it already considering I know almost nothing of his work and I hear nothing about him but "he's one of the best ever", "right up there with Benoit", "phenomenal", etc.


You should watch his 2/3 falls match with Eddie Guerrero on ECW. ****1/2 just about.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Cya later


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Mkay. Thanks.
> 
> Truth ~ Look at RedSilver's sig. The quote is hilarious. It's not the actual quote that's funny, it's just ironic.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/147663-redsilver.html


I laugh at him regularly


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Bye Ownage, thanks for the gift too!

*returns*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> 24. Tombstone Piledriver (DWR)
> No one wants their 69 to end with their C2 in three pieces but this move has actually broken wrestlers necks on several occasions, including the infamous encounter between Stone Cold and Owen Hart in this clip. These days the Undertaker is one of the only wrestlers allowed to perform the move and usually only at Wrestlemania. It's no wonder he's won 15 Wrestlemanias in a row, too bad he didn't break Buttista's neck.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i have a new Quote in my sig!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao


:lmao

That's actually pretty good.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Craziest PC Case Mod I have ever seen:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Holy shit that's cool.

Hey Evo, I saw you say in another thread that you have a custom case for your 360...can I know how you did it? Did you do it by yourself or with someone's help? I wanna modify my 360 case too, BAD. Is it easy to do by yourself?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The epitome of dorkyness? wow*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


>


*I was referring to that damn Doom 3 thingee, not LK's question.... [/clarification]*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ya


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Stop that! You're going to give me blue-face nightmares! I don't need blueface nightmares on spring break! [/needs a crying smiley]*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:$......................................................................................


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I thought I was going to Raw next week, turns out it's the week after, I feel silly. :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Holy shit that's cool.
> 
> Hey Evo, I saw you say in another thread that you have a custom case for your 360...can I know how you did it? Did you do it by yourself or with someone's help? I wanna modify my 360 case too, BAD. Is it easy to do by yourself?


It's pretty easy actually, what do you want to do to it? If you are looking for cases google "360 cases" and you will come up with a wealth of different sources for it.

I bought this one:
http://www.ludogaming.com.au/xbox-360/cases/xbox-360-full-replacement-clear-ghost-case/prod_13.html

Installing it was a sinch, it came with all the tools I needed and there is a step-by-step instruction guide on how to do it here:

http://www.ludogaming.com.au/guides.php?console=xbox360&guide=ghostcase

Browse that site or the site of your choice for LED's etc if you wish, I have installed green LED fans, got sillicon cable covers that illuminate in green etc. etc.

I am currently searching for a mod chip to install and I am thinking about putting a monitor in the side of the 360. So yeah, I will prost pictures if I can be bothered/if I do it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm also going to change the colour of the LED's in the controller, so it should look sick when it's finished


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


It's a nerd thing, nevermind


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Respond Please


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Evolution said:


> It's pretty easy actually, what do you want to do to it? If you are looking for cases google "360 cases" and you will come up with a wealth of different sources for it.
> 
> I bought this one:
> http://www.ludogaming.com.au/xbox-360/cases/xbox-360-full-replacement-clear-ghost-case/prod_13.html
> ...


Cool, thanks for the link dude.

I want a new case, white is too boring.

And a modchip is out already? I dont have a modchip, I have the modified firmware to play backups. But the big downside is I can't play on Live! I guess a chip is better because you can switch it on and off.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.ludogaming.com.au/xbox-3...on-whisper-replacement-fan-green-/prod_4.html

I have that fan in it. You don't have to do green, I just thought it would look better with the power light on the front of the 360.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> Respond Please


No

But only because I don't know what exactly happened because i'm back to working monday nights, no more RAW for me this season


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: Pulling an all nighter tonight.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah there is a couple of mod-chips out, the one I am looking for is out of stock which is a bitch. The one I am looking at getting turns on when you are playing a back-up, but if you want to polay on live you just chuck in the original disc and it will detect that it's an original and automatically turn itself of without having to flick a switch so you can play on live.

It also changed the colour of the ring around the power button to red when you are playing a back-up. And green when you are playing an original game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I really need to learn all of this lingo for the 360. I'm not going to bore anyone and ask what a modchip is or what modified firmware means.. but I'll be getting a 360 later this year.. I'll bug you all for explanations then...


Cali, lemme save you the effort in an attempt to keep away the blue smiley demons...




 
*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> Respond Please


:agree:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Evolution said:


> Yeah there is a couple of mod-chips out, the one I am looking for is out of stock which is a bitch. The one I am looking at getting turns on when you are playing a back-up, but if you want to polay on live you just chuck in the original disc and it will detect that it's an original and automatically turn itself of without having to flick a switch so you can play on live.
> 
> It also changed the colour of the ring around the power button to red when you are playing a back-up. And green when you are playing an original game.


Wow. That's awesome. Link me to the mod-chip's page please. Definitely going to sell of my white 360, get a new 360 core, get the 120 gig HDD, and mod it with that chip. Not anytime soon though, because I'm saving up for a PS3 and a 2 MB/s internet line.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Wow. That's awesome. Link me to the mod-chip's page please. Definitely going to sell of my white 360


Racist.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I own a PS3 but have only ever played a 360 in the shop.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

^:lmao :lmao :lmao!

(Intended for Gord :side


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK really needs to knock off the one man DX shit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I pretty sure the DX stuff is over after last night.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Wow. That's awesome. Link me to the mod-chip's page please. Definitely going to sell of my white 360, get a new 360 core, get the 120 gig HDD, and mod it with that chip. Not anytime soon though, because I'm saving up for a PS3 and a 2 MB/s internet line.


It's only a fractal mod-chip, so it only plays backed up Dual Layer DVD's rather than saving it to the hard-drive.

http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/xbox-360-fractal-360-p-186.html

That's the one I want, but it's out of stock almost everywhere. But I am trying to research whether this one will do the same thing:

http://www.modsupplier.com/catalog/xbox-360-nme360-v12-p-189.html

I have a PS3, it's about as good as the 360, but when it's in HD, it shits over it in terms of picture quality.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth - I thought I was going to Raw next week, turns out it's the week after, I feel silly.


If your going to the taping at Earl's Court Mourinho may be there. Make sure you punch him in the face, and another time for me


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> If your going to the taping at Earl's Court Mourinho may be there. Make sure you punch him in the face, and another time for me


Oh I will, infact I'll spend most the night searching for him.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: As Steve said earlier, "I'd like to see Mourinho get speared by Edge."


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't have an HDTV 

Better, get a 22" Widescreen LCD Computer monitor and plug the 360 to it using the VGA HD AV Cable.  Cheaper than getting a full-fledged HDTV 

Yeah, can't wait to get the PS3. Really want to play Resistance and Motorstorm


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Bouma said:


> Truth: As Steve said earlier, "I'd like to see Mourinho get speared by Edge."


 That would pretty much make Edge the most loved babyface of all time.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a 22 inch widescreen LCD HD monitor, and it looks really good on it, but if you plug it into an HDTV with the HDMI cable it looks sah-weet!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ben 

I watched the first five or so minutes of that doco you linked me and OMG what shit do those guys spew. One would think they could almost be charged with a hate crime.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's really crazy isn't it, the worst part is how brainwashed the kids are.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I pretty sure the DX stuff is over after last night.


Not until he goes back to his regular music.

And I hate his shitty theme music too, but God, if HHH isn't there, use your own theme, fool. HHH wouldn't be coming down the ramp with "BREAK IT DOWN!" if HBK was injured and everyone knows it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is it against the rules to kinda/sorta flame someone in general on a "reason for editing" comment? It's not like anyone reads those anyway is it *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Didn't HBK have his normal music last night? :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Not until he goes back to his regular music.
> 
> And I hate his shitty theme music too, but God, if HHH isn't there, use your own theme, fool. HHH wouldn't be coming down the ramp with "BREAK IT DOWN!" if HBK was injured and everyone knows it.


I'm pretty sure it's not his choice.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Role Model said:


> It's really crazy isn't it, the worst part is how brainwashed the kids are.


I don't know how those kids can attend school I really don't. Picketing dead soldiers funerals as absolutely disgusting. They'll end up gunned down one day. And how she twists the words of the bible to suit her beliefs, saying god hates **** and it says so in the bible about adultery and most **** are married. Total tripe. I'll watch the rest of it eventually.



Lady Croft said:


> *Is it against the rules to kinda/sorta flame someone in general on a "reason for editing" comment? It's not like anyone reads those anyway is it *


Prolly. Depends if the mods like who you are flamming


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not his choice.


I'm pretty sure HBK has gotten out of jobbing to whoever he wants other than Hogan for his whole career. I think he could switch his music if he wants.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

^^^:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually I just checked and he did change it. :lmao

Good, it was about time. Using that damn DX theme for weeks with no HHH. How ridiculous.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> I don't know how those kids can attend school I really don't. Picketing dead soldiers funerals as absolutely disgusting. They'll end up gunned down one day. And how she twists the words of the bible to suit her beliefs, saying god hates **** and it says so in the bible about adultery and most **** are married. Total tripe. I'll watch the rest of it eventually.


It's worth watching the rest, some of the things they say later on is just laughable, I'm really surprised they haven't all been killed by now....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What is this about now? :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro I PM'ed you a link to a couple Benoit/Finlay matches, I'm not sure which one you looking for but there you go. You might need to download VLC Media Player though lots of avi. files at that site


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-Benoit/Finlay matches own. Even their weekly matches on SD were PPV quality.:agree:

If they had a feud over the WHC (I know it'll never happen) their matches would be throught the roof.


----------



## 6789 (Oct 9, 2006)

Truth - Tomorrow i am getting the new DX DVD set!

Truth - It's probably not as good as i have hoped for


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

6789 said:


> Truth - Tomorrows i am getting the new DX set!
> 
> Truth - It's probably not as good as i have hoped for


NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I've heard it sucks.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh fuck now the page is stretched


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry, I just had to make sure he got the message. :$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Do you not have an edit button?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have one. ~_~

This is one thing that straight up pisses me off about this place now. Before it used to be just the individual post that stretched, now it's the whole fucking page. :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

:lmao at Pyro.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Sorry, I just had to make sure he got the message. :$


I had to scroll sideways to quote you  Who side-scrolls these days? :$

I would never buy that new DX DvD.

*And I have to sideways scroll to post this! :sad:


----------



## 6789 (Oct 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Sorry, I just had to make sure he got the message. :$


Yeah you are probably right, but i can't find a copy on the net. So i will get it for $34 AU, which is not to bad.

Truth - I can then upload it for all you guys who love DX and the Spirit Squad  lol Jokes


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Buying that DVD is like supporting terrorism.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Buying that DVD is like supporting terrorism.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

DX is nothing without Rick Rude standing in the backround not actually doing anything.


----------



## 6789 (Oct 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Buying that DVD is like supporting terrorism.


Yeah thats ok,  I will get this and then get the ladder ones and the other which are coming out


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

According to you brits, copying a movie supports terrorism.

Or so the anti-piracy thing says on the British DVD's now.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't buy it. Buy the History of the WWE championship instead.:agree:


----------



## 6789 (Oct 9, 2006)

I downloaded that off Platt, i got The Hulk Hogan Anthology which also was a disapointment


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

History of the Light-Heavyweight championship! 3 disc set 




:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> According to you brits, copying a movie supports terrorism.
> 
> Or so the anti-piracy thing says on the British DVD's now.


It's true!


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - The only DVD's I have bought are TNA ones 




The rest I have downloaded


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Breaking Da F**king Walls said:


> Truth - the only DVD's I have bought is TNA ones


:banplz:


----------



## 6789 (Oct 9, 2006)

Breaking Da F**king Walls said:


> Truth - the only DVD's I have bought is TNA ones


Truth - I have no idea where to get TNA one. Do sanity sell them? I obviously could get them from the net but what shops have them??


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sargey said:


> History of the Light-Heavyweight championship! 3 disc set
> 
> :side:


That would be an awesome set if WWE's Cruiserweight division actually mattered.

Pyro, you match is up on that site Benoit/Finlay - 5/5/2006 uploaded a few weeks ago.
http://www.ditch.lcwe.com/media.html


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That would be an awesome set if WWE's Cruiserweight division actually mattered.
> 
> Pyro, you match is up on that site Benoit/Finlay - 5/5/2006 uploaded a few weeks ago.
> http://www.ditch.lcwe.com/media.html


I didn't say cruiserweight :sad: 

Light-Heavyweight! Essa Rios ftw! (sp?)


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

6789 said:


> Truth - I have no idea where to get TNA one. Do sanity sell them? I obviously could get them from the net but what shops have them??


I got them from eBay



Role Model said:


> :banplz:


:frustrate :frustrate :frustrate


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've never bought a TNA DVD, I'd rather just burn my money.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> That would be an awesome set if WWE's Cruiserweight division actually mattered.
> 
> Pyro, you match is up on that site Benoit/Finlay - 5/5/2006 uploaded a few weeks ago.
> http://www.ditch.lcwe.com/media.html


I was already downloading it. 

Truth ~ I didn't mind TNA when I first watched it regularly but I can't watch it anymore. Those Bill and Doug morons have completely turned me off to it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sargey said:


> I didn't say cruiserweight :sad:
> 
> Light-Heavyweight! Essa Rios ftw! (sp?)


The WWF Light Heavyweight title was so important it spent most of it existance in New Japan Pro Wrestling :lmao

Still the Tiger Mask vs Dynamite Kid series from the early 80's is one of the greatest fueds ever, those matches are 20+ years old and still awesome by todays standards.

Edit: Ok glad you found it Pyro.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The fact it sucks right now has turned me off it, ever since Angle came in.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've never bought a TNA DVD, I'd rather just burn my money.


Haha 

I have bought no TNA DvD's :agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - TNA was actually pretty awesome late 2005 when Joe was first coming around but started to suck about a year ago now.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ever since Cage came in it blew. Not Angle.

But it is just sad to see Angle's character go belly up in TNA. He left WWE on a high-note. Had the crowds support, was super-over, then jumped ship in an attempt to get those fans over to TNA. But it failed miserably. He has lost a lot of momentum.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

My favorite TNA DVD's are the Best of The X Division 1 & 2

Truth - The documentary type TNA DVD's are better than the PPV's IMO

People lost a lot of respect for Kurt Angle when he said he could fight in MMA and beat Liddell, Cro Cop and all the other stuff he said


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The last TNA DVD I bought was Knockouts.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Joe was finally getting his deserved push, then wheelchair bound Angle came in and screwed him over totally.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> The fact it sucks right now has turned me off it, ever since Angle came in.


WWE has 3 great matches a year. TNA has 6 great matches on one PPV.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - The best thing Joe ever said was when he showed up at ROH Final Battle 2006 with an injured knee and said something along the lines of "I'm really sorry I can't compete for you tonight, but I tripped on some bad booking" 

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> WWE has 3 great matches a year. TNA has 6 great matches on one PPV.


Absolutely.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Absolutely.


Lockdown. April 27'th, buy the PPV.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> WWE has 3 great matches a year. TNA has 6 great matches on one PPV.


Too bad they can't get the other 50% of it right (the booking).


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You're all emotionally stunted.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You're all emotionally stunted.


Absolutely!?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> You're all emotionally stunted.


You sheep don't understand the business.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA is the future, if you think otherwise you're just plain wrong.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

All the different/strange stipulation matches there has been in last few months is really hurting TNA's rating


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA hurts TNA's ratings.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Role Model said:


> TNA hurts TNA's ratings.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm going to mark when Vince buys TNA and makes AJ Styles job in the Cruiserweight Division.



>


No one wants to see it he means...


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> WWE has 3 great matches a year. TNA has 6 great matches on one PPV.



Gord, you traitor!!!

No, I watch iMPACT now sometimes, and I like a few wrestlers. I would prefer to watch the PPVs only because iMPACT seems to be a joke most of the time. TNA does have good wrestling and wrestlers. I watch it for Angle and Christian mostly, but I like Dutt and Styles.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TNA Wanting to be WWE hurts TNA's ratings

I personally think Jarrett holds a grudge with Vince for telling him he's not a main event talent in the late 90's.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - AJ Styles' new DVD is a good buy. There's a part on the extras where he goes back to his old high school in Gainsville, which is where I was born , and my dad was watching it with me and actually remembered when they built the gym he goes into in the clip. AJ also goes back to his favorite class....beauticians class, where he was the "best hand massager ever" according to his old teacher lol. She calls him Allen Jones too lol.

Truth #2 - This is a great picture. Vinnie Mac for ECW Champ!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope TNA don't push Joe, I'd so love to see him leave and go to WWE. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> TNA Wanting to be WWE hurts TNA's ratings
> 
> I personally think Jarrett holds a grudge with Vince for telling him he's not a main event talent in the late 90's.


He wants to be Triple H so much it's pathetic. Honestly.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I hope TNA don't push Joe, I'd so love to see him leave and go to WWE. :$


Too bad Joe's not interested in WWE otherwise Foley probably could have got him a developmental contract like Punk. I'd rather see Joe back in ROH myself but they weren't doing a lot with him the last year or so anyways, oh well.


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> He wants to be Triple H so much it's pathetic. Honestly.



He is the Triple H of TNA, I hope he never comes back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Punk starts getting a proper push, with any luck that might make Joe want to jump ship.


Unlikely, I know.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Role Model said:


> TNA is the future, if you think otherwise you're just plain wrong.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I read WWE didn't hire Joe because they didn't like his look, which I can't buy for a second, to be honest. Umaga's just as much of a fat shit as he is, Khali is 20 times uglier than him, and don't even make me bring up Ashley..


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - According to Punk & Joe from there shoot interview together Mick Foley pitched a storyline to Vince where Punk & Joe would have represented Foley (as the stars of the future) against Vince in an angle at Wrestlemania 21 much like what they did with Trump this year, but both Punk & Joe knew it was a far fetched idea.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> He wants to be Triple H so much it's pathetic. Honestly.


Jarrett's worse than HHH, honestly. TNA has had 18 title changes, and Jarrett has won the belt 6 times, including reigns of 182, 203, and 347 days. He's held the belt for nearly 3 of TNA's 5 years in existance.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth - According to Punk & Joe from there shoot interview together Mick Foley pitched a storyline to Vince where Punk & Joe would have represented Foley (as the stars of the future) against Vince in an angle at Wrestlemania 21 much like what they did with Trump this year, but both Punk & Joe knew it was a far fetched idea.


Damn I can't remember that, I'm pretty sure I watched that shoot as well. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I read WWE didn't hire Joe because they didn't like his look.


Work Rate > Look

Joe's stated himself thats part of the reason he didn't sign with WWE in 2005 but who knows if it's true.

If you haven't seen that shoot you should it's really entertaining, it was about 2/3rds the way through if I remember right.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Joe in wwe > Joe in TNA :agree:.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Jarrett's worse than HHH, honestly. TNA has had 18 title changes, and Jarrett has won the belt 6 times, including reigns of 182, 203, and 347 days. He's held the belt for nearly 3 of TNA's 5 years in existance.


HHH isn't even bad anymore. He's stayed away from the title for at least a year. Now it's Cena, but hey, I actually find Cena entertaining so whatever.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

But he's the most talented man on the roster. 

He deserves it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who, Jarrett, Cena, HHH?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Jarret.

I was a bit off with the timing there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jarrett isn't the most talented man on the roster, Christian is all around. Joe is the best worker.

Angle used to be the best before he detiorated and went crazy.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I was being sarcastic...

Christian is good, but I never really liked him so it makes it hard for me to admit that he is the best on the roster. That and I can't see the weekly shows unless I want to download it each week which I don't want to do judging by the quality of it at the moment. As well as the fact we get the PPV's about 2-3 months behind scheduale which almost always means I find out the results before it even 'happens' on our T.V.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton's promo on Edge on Raw this week was soooo bad. Way worse than usual, he sounded like he was talking with something in his mouth. :no:


----------



## arjun14626rko (Apr 1, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> HHH isn't even bad anymore. He's stayed away from the title for at least a year. Now it's Cena, but hey, I actually find Cena entertaining so whatever.


Two years, he has practically ruined his chance at seventeen titles. I am surprised.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Orton's promo on Edge on Raw this week was soooo bad. Way worse than usual, he sounded like he was talking with something in his mouth. :no:


I thought he sounded pretty good for a change when he was talking to HBK.

Truth: I think the reason why HBK came out to his sexy boy theme last night was because that kid was GM for the night. He might go back to the DX music next week.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth: I think the reason why HBK came out to his sexy boy theme last night was because that kid was GM for the night. He might go back to the DX music next week.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I thought he sounded pretty good for a change when he was talking to HBK.
> 
> Truth: I think the reason why HBK came out to his sexy boy theme last night was because that kid was GM for the night. He might go back to the DX music next week.



Definatley i mean if it was a match then he probbably would have used the DX music but that night he was all business i think the wwe showed that well.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Finally he may of gotten through the DX thing.

Leading to one last HHH/HBK feud when Trips comes back leading to HHH's retirement.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why do people think HHH is retiring.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I thought he sounded pretty good for a change when he was talking to HBK.
> 
> Truth: I think the reason why HBK came out to his sexy boy theme last night was because that kid was GM for the night. He might go back to the DX music next week.


I hope not! When I saw HBK backstage wearing his non-DX apparel I was sooo excited! His sexy boy theme is my all time favorite over any other wrestler so I hope he ditched the DX one (which seems pointless without Triple H there) and sticks with this  He is going solo right now so it suits him better and tis just the coolest song, ever 

OH and goodmorning


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I hope Sexy Boy music is back for good.

McMahon, Shane, Umaga > Lashely.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


>


The Coach said the make a wish kid got to pick out all the small details for the show. I figured one of them might be theme music.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Why do people think HHH is retiring.


A torn quad in each leg.

But it won't happen. Not until he tears it again. I'm giving him 7 years tops.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I'm going to be back marking for Orton soon because he is better now than he used to be.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton is to bland to like and he doesn't excel in the ring. He's such a boring wrestler, I don't know why the hell any person likes him.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Why do people think HHH is retiring.


Because he is getting on in years, having kids etc. So it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i am going to change the Quote in my sig soooooon...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: If Orton turns face I will start to like him. I think he plays it better than he does a heel.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Gord tell me you don't actually like Hornswoggle or whatever his name is.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Orton is to bland to like and he doesn't excel in the ring. He's such a boring wrestler, I don't know why the hell any person likes him.


I just do :shocked:

Edit: I do the guys hillarious ^.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I'm hopeing for a Carlito heel turn  Did you hear the boo's last night after the match?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: I'm hopeing for a Carlito heel turn  Did you hear the boo's last night after the match?


Its bound to happen but the thing is I can see Carlito being gone if he isnt a success as a heel.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: If Orton turns face I will start to like him. I think he plays it better than he does a heel.


I couldn't disagree more. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hornswoggle > Orton

That midget is so fucking funny. I hated him when he first came in too because I thought it was going to destroy Finlay.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It was a beasty bump he took in MITB.

For someone that small to take a move like that is just admirable.

Can't stand him though. Mainly because Michael Cole busts a nut every time he comes on to screen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Little Bastard > Finlay.



:side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Evolution said:


> It was a beasty bump he took in MITB.
> 
> For someone that small to take a move like that is just admirable.
> 
> Can't stand him though. Mainly because* Michael Cole busts a nut* every time he comes on to screen.


HORNSWOGGLE!!! HORNSWOGGLE, ITS HORNSWOGGLE!!!!













HORNSWOGGLE!!!!:argh:


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

POD said:


> Its bound to happen but the thing is I can see Carlito being gone if he isnt a success as a heel.


But he will be a success as a heel  Once he gets all mean again like he was a few years ago he will be golden :agree: But you are right, if it doesnt work out then his days are numbered, but I have faith in him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carlito bores me more than Orton.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> It was a beasty bump he took in MITB.
> 
> For someone that small to take a move like that is just admirable.


Him and Kennedy are friends so that's why he agreed to take it. They most likely went over and planned how to do it safely.

Kennedy's actually the reason he's in the WWE, he recommended him when they were looking for a midget for Finlay.

Carlito's left nut has more charisma than Orton.

Course he's also an idiot, so whatever. Who says what he did and thinks nothing's gonna happen?


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Carlito bores me more than Orton.


I won't deny that he hasn't been the most entertaining as of late, but he will step up his game soon enough, just you wait and see  But Orton... I can't stand his matches or anything about him. I used to be a huge Orton fan from a few years ago before he went to SD! and then when he came back to RAW I didn't like him.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

is Springboard handspring back elbow carlitos Finisher?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Once Carlito turns heel and the whole boring relationship with Flair ends, he MIGHT become interesting again.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I put new quotes in my sig. They made me laugh when watching last SD.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> is Springboard handspring back elbow carlitos Finisher?


No. He gets behind you, grabs you by the chin and drives you down to the mat but on the way down he sticks his knees into the back.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Hornswoggle > Orton
> 
> That midget is so fucking funny. I hated him when he first came in too because I thought it was going to destroy Finlay.


He's funny but I liked him when he was wild and out of control as well. It was hilarious when he bit Regal.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> No. He gets behind you, grabs you by the chin and drives you down to the mat *but on the way down he sticks his knees into the back.*


Oh.:shocked: 


look out Ric!! :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ As much as I like Finlay, I'm hoping Kennedy squashes him and the midget.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Did they have complains about him being called "Little Bastard" or something?.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I hope that with Carlys heel turn he also turns on Torrie :evil:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Probably.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: I hope that with Carlys heel turn he also turns on Torrie :evil:


All they need to do is turn both Carlito AND Maria heel, let them team up, and i'm a happy camper 

Hi, btw


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Torrie > Carlito


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: I hope that with Carlys heel turn he also turns on Torrie :evil:


He should deliever the Back Cracker to her. That would gain him some heat.

Truth - Umaga banner is getting another run in sig.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Torrie > Carlito


No.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nitro > Torrie


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Mickie's attire is very nice :agree:.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> All they need to do is turn both Carlito AND Maria heel, let them team up, and i'm a happy camper
> 
> Hi, btw


Nah 

Hi Tony 



> He should deliever the Back Cracker to her. That would gain him some heat.


:agree: 



> Torrie > Carlito


Pft... I won't comment on that


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Nitro > Torrie


That's a totally disgraceful thing to say.

Everyone > Nitro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> That's a totally disgraceful thing to say.
> 
> Everyone > Nitro


Everyone but the divas and Hogan.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hulkster and Khali > all :agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Khali > Hogan.

No I'm not kidding.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Hulkster and Khali > all :agree:


bu bu bu bu buu..:frustrate


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

....


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

My Cat > Khali :side:

...Just thought i should say that.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I just realised no Khali on Raw last night 

I knew something was missing!

Truth: Trying to reply to PMs and shizzle whilst in a crowded house. Difficile :$


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Umaga > Khali and I immensly detest Umaga.... both of them need to go elsewheres because they are destroying WWE even more with their boreingness!

Hi Mike  Maybe Khali wasn't on because you got to watch it live for once, so you should watch it more often


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When I go to Raw Khali and Lashley better not be on the show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Umaga > Carlito

Truth ~ Jim Duggan may actually be worse than Hogan, but that's a tough call, it's too close. I can't stand them equally.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> When I go to Raw Khali and Lashley better not be on the show.


c'mon RM, THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!11!1!!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> c'mon RM, THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!!11!1!!


...is the BEST FINISHER EVER!!!!1!!!!1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I marked out when Lashley powerslammed Nitro and Orton.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I just realised no Khali on Raw last night
> 
> I knew something was missing!
> 
> Truth: Trying to reply to PMs and shizzle whilst in a crowded house. Difficile :$


You mark for Khali too . I started a couple of weeks back .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As long as he dresses like he did at the start of Raw, fine. But Khali can fuck off.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Umaga > Carlito
> 
> Truth ~ Jim Duggan may actually be worse than Hogan, but that's a tough call, it's too close. I can't stand them equally.


:shocked: :frustrate 

Carlito > you 

...

I'm just teasing of course


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!11!!1 will take your breath away!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> As long as he dresses like he did at the start of Raw, fine. But Khali can fuck off.


:lmao he looked terrible in a suit.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Don't insult my Umaga Allyson :$

I suck at picking my first live Raw! Umaga did nothing until the end, Shelton jobbed, Carlito and Flair jobbed and all Cena did was get undermined by HBK :$

Not to mention that last match! If Shane got DQ'd, surely he lost? I was hoping Shane would win the title :$

I'm so sorry to everyone I owe PMs to. I'm in such a tight spot here because I keep being snuck up on and don't have much freedom :$

I marked out too Allyson when I had Sexy Boy but I was so disappointed that they went for the predictable No Contest finish, even though I like both of them. I would maybe have preferred Cena v HBK and Edge v Orton at Backlash because Fatal Four Ways often tend to underwhelm.

I'm sorry, I don't know what colour shorts he was wearing because I was hardly watching Heat and then I was like 'Wow, Carlito, yay '

Truth: I'll reply to all owed PMs when I get home tonight <3

Ben, what's the dill with tonight? Are you as scared as I am :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> THE RUNNING POWERSLAM!!!11!!1 will take your breath away!


don't forget, when you slap Lashley in the face he gives you THE LOOK OF DOOM !!1!11!


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Oops at the double post when the forum broke :$

Truth: I don't mark for Khali at all really although I don't hate him as much as some


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Oops at the double post when the forum broke :$
> 
> Truth: I don't mark for Khali at all really although I don't hate him as much as some


Ey, Mike, just wanted to say this : 

LOL AT WEST HAM BEATING ARSENAL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Khali owns when he's squashing Jeff Hardy.



> I'm just teasing of course


Better be. 

Truth ~ After watching the Finlay vs Benoit match from the KOTR tournament again that McQueen found for me, and having seen all their other matches a million times, I can safely conclude that Finlay and Benoit are not only easily the best workers in the industry right now, but their series of matches is the best thing to ever happen to professional wrestling in the ring.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you Tony. Wait until the mighty Irons beat Chelsea in 8 days time and it will be even better 

How are you???

EDIT: Gord, how are you <3

Where's Allyson gone


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> LOL AT WEST HAM BEATING ARSENAL


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Thank you Tony. Wait until the mighty Irons beat Chelsea in 8 days time and it will be even better
> 
> How are you???
> 
> ...


I'm doin fine, gonna get my head checked in a few, lol, i hope it ain't nothin serious though 

Aren't they called the Hammers, btw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Thank you Tony. Wait until the mighty Irons beat Chelsea in 8 days time and it will be even better
> 
> How are you???
> 
> ...


I'm just fine, thanks. You?

I do need a bit of caffeine actually since I didn't sleep, but other than that..


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I believe West Ham United roots lie in an Iron factory or something. Hence their logo has the irony thingy and the name 'The Irons'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Ben, what's the dill with tonight? Are you as scared as I am :$


Roma will win.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Roma will win.


LIES.

Truth - I was right about before. West Ham started out as Thames Ironworks FC, just checked on Wiki.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : no-one cares, but i'll say it anyway : Anderlecht has finally climbed back to the top spot in the Jupiler League! (Belgian first division in football )


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Steve knows his stuff  Something to do with Anne Boleyn as well is involved in the whole Upton Park history :$

I wouldn't worry about losing to West Ham three times in a row Steve. Just because Watford beat the Irons twice in a row, doesn't make them easy pickings 

What's wrong with your head Tony. I do hope it's nothing serious 

Gord, it's been so long  I do think you need some sleep soon though! I have heard on the grapevine that you loved seeing Miz go over Benoit the other day 

EDIT:
Gratz on being top Tony. Sad thing is the only way to go from there is down 

Aww Ben. I don't think we will lose tonight but I see perhaps a 1-1 where we go out 

And I see us losing to Watford on Saturday :$

Stupid pessimism!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Truth : no-one cares, but i'll say it anyway : Anderlecht has finally climbed back to the top spot in the Jupiler League! (Belgian first division in football )


I care, it means that Arsenal may come up against them in the Champions League next season which I would like considering Anderlecht's recent form in the Champions League.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Steve knows his stuff  Something to do with Anne Boleyn as well is involved in the whole Upton Park history :$
> 
> I wouldn't worry about losing to West Ham three times in a row Steve. Just because Watford beat the Irons twice in a row, doesn't make them easy pickings
> 
> ...


I've had constant headaches for about 6 months straight now, and i'm gonna see what the doctors have to say, i too hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Gord, it's been so long  I do think you need some sleep soon though! I have heard on the grapevine that you loved seeing Miz go over Benoit the other day


Yeah. It's nice to see you in this thread again. Keep it up, kid. :agree:

Ughh, don't get me started on Miz and Benoit...

I really can't stand Miz, and it's not him being a good heel, cause I like a good heel...it's just him. :no:



> I've had constant headaches for about 6 months straight now, and i'm gonna see what the doctors have to say, i too hope it's nothing too serious.


6 months and you're just going NOW?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Let's go f*cking mental! Let's go f*cking mental!


Truth - That's one of Melbourne Victory's favorite chants too 

Truth - The A-League ends too soon 

Truth - I too hate Miz but hearing JBL commentate on his matches sorta makes up for it. I like the fact that JBL puts over good talent like Kennedy and Hardy but doesn't do that with Miz.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Added an Edit:

Gratz on being top Tony. Sad thing is the only way to go from there is down 

Aww Ben. I don't think we will lose tonight but I see perhaps a 1-1 where we go out 

And I see us losing to Watford on Saturday :$

Stupid pessimism!

EDIT:
That does sound like a worry Tony. I really will be hoping it turns out to be nothing <3


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We will beat Watford, that's something I'm sure about.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I care, it means that Arsenal may come up against them in the Champions League next season which I would like considering Anderlecht's recent form in the Champions League.


lol, well yea, they haven't been performing that well in the Champions league the last three years, but next year will be different!!!!!11!1!

If we draw Arsenal, i will in fact come to London to watch the match. Me and my brother have made a tradition that we travel to the biggest team in the group. This year we went to Milan.......and saw our boys lose 4-1


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Nothing to do with the fact JBL hates The Miz to death apparantly 

It's a great chant ain't it Steve! I love all the chants at West Ham - can't wait to go next Wednesday, even though they've lost every game I've been to this season, including two to Watford!

Do you prefer the TTT now Gord in it's current guise or right back at the beginning? I'm interested to hear the Pyronic view.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> If we draw Arsenal, i will in fact come to London to watch the match. Me and my brother have made a tradition that we travel to the biggest team in the group. This year we went to Milan.......and saw our boys lose 4-1


Truth - That's awesome. I would try to do that but it's a long trip from Australia 



> It's a great chant ain't it Steve! I love all the chants at West Ham - can't wait to go next Wednesday, even though they've lost every game I've been to this season, including two to Watford!


That reminds me of a friend who had who was at every single match Victory lost all season but only saw them win once all season. He was contemplating not going because he didn't want to put an bad voodoo on the match., but he went and we won so it was alright.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - That's awesome. I would try to do that but it's a long trip from Australia


And expensive I'd expect.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah. It's nice to see you in this thread again. Keep it up, kid. :agree:
> 
> Ughh, don't get me started on Miz and Benoit...
> 
> ...


Yea i know, but it wasn't really that bad untill about a week or two ago, when it really started building up. Plus the doctors won't just say, come over lad, you need to make an appointment that sometimes is only in a week or two


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Nothing to do with the fact JBL hates The Miz to death apparantly
> 
> It's a great chant ain't it Steve! I love all the chants at West Ham - can't wait to go next Wednesday, even though they've lost every game I've been to this season, including two to Watford!
> 
> Do you prefer the TTT now Gord in it's current guise or right back at the beginning? I'm interested to hear the Pyronic view.


I don't care about JBL's opinions on who he hates. He puts over Matt Hardy and I can't stand him either. Better than Miz though...

Whatever TTT, doesn't really matter to me. I don't remember all that even went down in the old TTT other than that Slick was a lot more active, so that kinda helps the case for the old ones, but whichever, I have fun with all of them.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: WF wasnt loading up for me so I went and danced a bit  But im back, just to say I'm going to school in about 10 minutes!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sorry, Ally, but Spongebob > Danny Phantom :agree:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> And expensive I'd expect.


Well everything is expensive in England. Isn't it 2 pounds for a pint. That's nearly twice as expensive as it is in Australia.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Family Guy and South Park > anything else.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Sorry, Ally, but Spongebob > Danny Phantom :agree:


Hardly! 

Danny Phantom > all  Too bad its going out of production  Nickalodeon needs to appeal more to the older kids! They are getting it all wrong


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Family Guy blows.


Yeah I think England's expensive, it's all I've ever known though so it just seems normal to me.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hardly!
> 
> Danny Phantom > all  Too bad its going out of production  Nickalodeon needs to appeal more to the older kids! They are getting it all wrong


lol, older kids :lmao

Spongebob the movie may be the best cartoon-based movie ever!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Family Guy blows.
> 
> 
> Yeah I think England's expensive, it's all I've ever known though so it just seems normal to me.


You British people have no sense of humour.  

Family Guy > JBL


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You British people have no sense of humour.
> 
> Family Guy > JBL


Family guy is pretty funny, but nothing beats the original baby, Simpsons all the way! Can't wait for the movie


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> lol, older kids :lmao
> 
> Spongebob the movie may be the best cartoon-based movie ever!


Pft... not even close 

I have to go to school now  Have a good day everyone  <3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Family guy is pretty funny, but nothing beats the original baby, Simpsons all the way! Can't wait for the movie


Family Guy > Simpsons in their prime.

Pretty much anything > Simpsons as of now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> You British people have no sense of humour.
> 
> Family Guy > JBL


I love so many American comedy shows, but Family Guy just sucks.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Red Dwarf > Family Guy

American Dad > Family Guy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't see how you came to that conclusion. At all. At all. At all.

I had to repeat myself 3 times just for effect. I find it fucking hilarious to be completely honest.



> Red Dwarf > Family Guy


Red what?



> American Dad > Family Guy


No. It's good but the characters aren't as strong. Roger is the best character on the show and about 7 or 8 Family Guy ones are better off the top of my head.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It's true that the simpsons are going kinda downhill, but i bet the movie will come in with a bang, i have this feeling 

Later Ally


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't see how you came to that conclusion. At all. At all. At all.
> 
> I had to repeat myself 3 times just for effect. I find it fucking hilarious to be completely honest.


Was that aimed at me cause I think it sucks?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Family Guy sucks 

British Comedy > American Comedy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Was that aimed at me cause I think it sucks?


Yes. 

You're certainly entitled to an opinion, but I have no comprehension of how you reached it.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I never got the greatness of Family Guy.

I thought I was a jinx too but I've watched all three West Ham wins so I hope not. The Sheff Utd match isn't streamable on Saturday though 

Feel better soon Tony. I was just messing with regards to JBL Gord because of the vague tinges of irony 

Later Allyson <3 <3 <3

Got to go myself now but I'll reply to the PMs when I return home.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Family Guy sucks
> 
> British Comedy > American Comedy


Allo! Allo! is the best british comedy show ever!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Office is the best British comedy show ever because it was what started the American version of The Office which is basically better than any comedy that's not animated. Maybe Married...With Children but I still don't think so.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - Deadman's avatar is pretty freaky. He has a usertitle that says "I'm watching you." Then his avatar is a picture of an eye. Looks kind of creepy, check it out. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/59083-deadman.html


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The Office is the best British comedy show ever because it was what started the American version of The Office which is basically better than any comedy that's not animated. Maybe Married...With Children but I still don't think so.


:lmao married with children is fuckin hilarious


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Brit comedy owns all. I LOVE British comedies.

Didn't go much on allo! allo! though.

The Office owns all.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> British Everything > American Everything


Fixed.

Truth - I was watching the 100 Greatest British songs today and everything on it was great. The Beatles, Queen, Maiden, Rolling Stones were all on it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Deadman's avatar is pretty freaky. He has a usertitle that says "I'm watching you." Then his avatar is a picture of an eye. Looks kind of creepy, check it out.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/59083-deadman.html


It's not creepy until you look at "Interests"


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> It's not creepy until you look at "Interests"


LOL, I didn't even notice that. 

Truth - I'm off to get ready to go college. Don't forget, I'm watching you...


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> It's not creepy until you look at "Interests"


or that he likes macho man :no:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Macho Man was one of my faves, at one time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> LOL, I didn't even notice that.
> 
> Truth - I'm off to get ready to go college. Don't forget, I'm watching you...


See ya Derek. 

Truth ~ I need coffee.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - im off to play tekken 5 DR which i just downloaded from the PS3 store  only 7 quid for the full game.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Pyro™ said:


> See ya Derek.
> 
> Truth ~ I need coffee.



Make me one while you're in the kitchen bitch


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Just changed my User Title and Avatar.

Truth - Rio is one of my favorite players but I still love taking the piss.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PS3 store? 

Truth ~ I'm saving up for a PS3. 5 or 6 more paychecks or something like that. Too bad I get my pay every 2 weeks..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Make me one while you're in the kitchen bitch


I buy my coffee. I like to waste money for better taste...bitch.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Pyro™ said:


> I buy my coffee. I like to waste money for better taste...bitch.


Good luck getting that PS3:agree:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> PS3 store? .


It's an online marketplace where you can purchase content for your PS3, bro.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Can't say I'll bother with a PS3. I don't even play the PS2, it just collects dust.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm planning on getting one. Resistance and Motorstorm look awesome! 

Truth ~ I'm going to start playing Rainbow Six : Vegas soon.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

[Jay-LK] said:


> I'm planning on getting one. Resistance and Motorstorm look awesome!
> 
> Truth ~ *I'm going to start playing Rainbow Six : Vegas soon.*


Awesome game (even though I never finished it :sad


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

See I'm a hardcore gamer. I cracked Sonic the Hedgehog and it only took me two months.

hardcore


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Cryme Tyme = Flash in the pan

*Truth:* I never liked them personally. Their video skits were always terrible, very unfunny and painful to watch.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* posted a WCW match with russo in it in the media section


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth: I never liked them personally. Their video skits were always terrible, very unfunny and painful to watch.


Not to mention they did nothing to help black stereotyping. My favorite thing about them was Benjamin's promo whole he was semi-feuding with them. I'm an Edlucated man :lmao


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I wouldn;t be surprised if Cryme Tyme moves brand if they are ever serious about putting together a ECW tag division. Cuz at this point Raw's tag division doesn't need Cryme Tyme really. I dunno know what the WWE is serious about on ECW besides Lashely's huge push, RVD seemingly back in the mix, and the development of CM Punk. The rest of the roster is pretty low card even thoguh I do not mind Elijah Burke, Kevin Thorn, and Cor Von. If the put in a tag division their would be slightly less time for unqtachable segments and more times for somewhat medicore segments I guess.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Not to mention they did nothing to help black stereotyping. My favorite thing about them was Benjamin's promo whole he was semi-feuding with them. I'm an Edlucated man :lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I was never a fan of Cryme Tyme, they will be a backstage comedy act for a while, untill WWE decides to split them up.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

^Carl


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


>


Who's the guy in the headdress?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man WGTT=world's greatest jobbers. At least 90% of the time it is Hass getting pinned. 

Carlito is getting turned unless he ups his game then it won't make his reaction or push any greater. Though I guess he will make Backlash more than likely.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

j20 said:


> Who's the guy in the headdress?


That's Tony Atlas as Saba Simba in the very early 90s. He was down at the time, and while it may have been a shitty gimmick he has said Vince helped him out by giving him a job when he needed the money badly.

He was inducted in the HOF last year if you remember. He was also one of only 3 men to pin Hogan clean in over a decade (he beat him in 81).


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I think the booking for WGTT has been disgraceful. They've jobbed in 98% of the matches they've been in and are a shadow of the team they used to be. WWE have ruined another potential quality team (in ring wise they _are_ quality).


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> ^Carl


TOM!

Hi


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The worthless Dean Radford is leaving IWC. Thank goodness he is moving to Arizona, I don't want to pay to see any more of his god awful matches live at shows.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> TOM!
> 
> Hi


Im talking to you on MSN so really no point in chatting on here.
Anyway im going for a ciggy now. brb.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - If I ever make another banner request again I'll make sure Carl knows about it. It may just be personal preference but he kicks everyone else's ass in GFX.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Luv Addict - Family Force 5

Get it, it's my favourite song of the moment!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

ok im back fucking just caned the arcade mode with hiachi on tekken 5 DR  

The Servers for Resistance are down because of maintanence


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Here

Truth: Watching ROH Battle of the Icons


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Every time I click this thread it takes me to the wrong page. 

Truth - Pumped for the Champions League matches this morning. Go United & Valencia.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Luv Addict - Family Force 5
> 
> Get it, it's my favourite song of the moment!


Meh, it's okay...

I see you got your usertitle from it..


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I like drinking alone. You don't have to stay orderly for anyone, but even when alone I still have my limit. Plus I actually see the funny side to Arsenal losing to West Ham.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: Steve suffers from a severe gambling and drinking addiction.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Truth: Steve suffers from a severe gambling and drinking addiction.


This is the 'Tell The Truth' Thread. Not 'Tell A Lie' 

Truth - If I can still touch type perfectly then I'm sure I'm perfectly sober. It's just after even two I can't help but want to air guitar to every song.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

rKo_Destiny said:


> This is the 'Tell The Truth' Thread. Not 'Tell A Lie'
> 
> Truth - If I can still touch type perfectly then I'm sure I'm perfectly sober. It's just after even two *I can't help but want to air guitar to every song*.


I do that when im sober


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I am sober. Just a little more 'merry' than usual.

I'm sure by the time the football starts I'll be well and truly at my limit.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with drinking anyway.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

:agree: I love drinking nothing like a cold can of carling :agree:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: I may go drinking with Mattyboy later, feel free to join me Steve.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth: I may go drinking with Mattyboy later, feel free to join me Steve.


Any excuse to go to the pub.

Truth - Just traded a Crown Lager for a Guinness with my brother, bad decision by me; Guinness taste like dog piss. I want my crowny back , I'll probably end up buying it back.

EDIT - On second thought Guinness isn't that bad. The after taste is just a bit strong at first. I still prefer a Lager rather than a stout.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Listening to Elijah Burke's theme which I finally found.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Steve, i love your new usertitle, and avy


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I have class in about 15 minutes.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Steve, i love your new usertitle, and avy


Rio's a legend but I love taking the piss. I like the avatar because it almost looks like a mug shot.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: About to finish watching Mania.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth - Here. Sup?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - Watching the new episode of CSI: Miami. Shane O wears his shades better than Horatio.

I'd love to see a Horatio Caine/Jack Bauer showdown.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Pissed that classes resume.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Jason how are you?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Truth ~ Pissed that classes resume.


:agree:

I had so much homework to do over the 4 day weekend. Good thing I did absolutely zero of it. :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Spending two weeks without my computer is something I never want to do again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Andrew not too bad. How about you? 

Truth: I just got a good laugh from John's Avy .


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

^

Truth - My rep title now says numbers, instead of the 'better than you' line.

Meh..


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am doing pretty good. I just moved into my new apartment.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :agree:
> 
> I had so much homework to do over the 4 day weekend. Good thing I did absolutely zero of it. :side:


I had work that has to be done for next week and I got a _little_ of it done but not enough. I was too busy being lazy on the forums and doing nothing.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - just ordered The Best of Jack Evans and ROH Death Before Dishonour IV. How long will it take for these to get to england?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I have to go into school on Thursday, to do a catch up Maths lesson, becuase my teacher hasn't kept within his lesson plans :no:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That's cool Andrew. I noticed you weren't online for a while.

John your rep message I just left you is the Stone Cold Truth!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: I have to go into school on Thursday, to do a catch up Maths lesson, becuase my teacher hasn't kept within his lesson plans :no:


I hate teachers like that. There's something called a curriculam and if you can't keep up with that then there's something wrong with your teaching methods and if you can't keep up with that then there's something wrong with you.

Truth - The Number of The Beast is a godly album. 'Run To the Hills', 'Hallowed Be Thy Name', 'The Prisoner', and obviously the track the album was named after, 'The Number of the Beast' are all freaking classics. I recommend anyome who hasn't got that album to download it now.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just found out that my friend went to both ROH shows in Detroit, The HOF Ceremony and Mania. He went with Truth Martini and all of his students.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I hate teachers like that. There's something called a curriculam and if you can't keep up with that then there's something wrong with your teaching methods and if you can't keep up with that then there's something wrong with you.
> 
> Truth - The Number of The Beast is a godly album. 'Run To the Hills', 'Hallowed Be Thy Name', 'The Prisoner', and obviously the track the album was named after, 'The Number of the Beast' are all freaking classics. I recommend anyome who hasn't got that album to download it now.


That happens at our school in maths class. Our teacher makes us finish all of the sets of questions at home so we can catch up due to her being behind the scedule of what we have to learn.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Last Match Watched-Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit, WCW ****


IF your referring to the Owen Hart tribute match then your just lying. I really didn't like that match. I know they've had another match though, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah Steve, they blame our class for misbehaving, which is true that we do, but then they just give us a ridiculous amount of homework to do if we missed out on some in class due to our behaviour as a class


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes, I just like lying in my sig.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: It is April and it snowed here yesterday. I want Spring damnit.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm playing Musical Chairs by myself. There's only one chair but is still manage to lose


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: It is April and it snowed here yesterday. I want Spring damnit.


Yeah it snowed a tad up here yesterday but the sun will melt it away I can not complain cuz we barely got any snow all winter really. Realistically the Spring is coming soon which is pretty sweet.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> IF your referring to the Owen Hart tribute match then your just lying. I really didn't like that match. I know they've had another match though, but I haven't seen it yet.


I've seen quite a few people put it at or very close to *****

That's not my opinion of it, I'm not sure what I'd rate it though since I haven't watched in over a year and I can't recall it too well.

*Truth:* Home for about 2 hours until my next class. About to make some lunch.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I just watched Joe/Necro

Awesome.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I've seen quite a few people put it at or very close to *****


Yeah I haven't seen it in a while either so I may have to pass judgment on it as I'm known to get easily confused.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Making a frozen BBQ rib sandwich, similar (but not as good as) a McRib. I used to hate frozen burgers and sandwiches but if you get the right kind they aren't too bad.

*Truth:* McDonald's needs to bring back the McRib.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* McRib 4 lyfe


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Delfin i don't use AIM unfortunately


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Deflin is one of the best posters aroubd. He doesn't geive a crap if people disagree with him. He just gives his opinions straight out. Respect.

Truth - I went' over my limit. That fucking Guinness :mad


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd

and so on.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Thanks for recognizing my greatness. Although there are a few people here who could give me a proper pwning on the right subject I'm sure.



xTOMx said:


> Delfin i don't use AIM unfortunately


I've had my AIM screen name for like 8 years now. I'm the only person I know who only has plain words in their screen name with no numbers, I guess I've had it for that long.

I don't know why I don't use MSN, I'm just not too big on chatting online. I did use AIM a lot when I lived in dorms, the past few years not so much.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd Utd
> 
> and so on.


I'm on your side this morning. 

Truth - I'm on a new record  Who knew I could go 10 beers and not barf.

Truth - They say your more honest after a bit to drink and I'm damn dure Super Deflin is one of the best around. So if I never say it again, know your a great attition to this forum and that the new Adnim is a fucking loser who can't find an proper excuse. Speaking of excuses. My brother will be pissed that I drank all his beer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Maybe next time I'm drunk I'll come online, but usually I can't even make it up the stairs to my room.....


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm high over half the time I post here. I'd probably put it around 70% of the time.

Speaking of which, about to drop a deuce and spark a small bowl. Back in a few.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I drink alcohol but I'll never touch weed.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Maybe next time I'm drunk I'll come oline, but usually I can't even make it up the stairs to my room.....


Yeah the toilet is downstairs but I wouldn't boither when the shower is upstairs.

Truth - I'm pissed off that I couldn't even wait ubtil the match before starting.

Truth - I forget what I was goung to say in the other 'Truth'.

Truth - Oh I remember. I bertter stay in World Games before I get banned. And Im such a loser. Getting drunk by myself. Im such a loser Lmao.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> I drink alcohol but I'll never touch weed.


Same for me.


Crystal meth on the other hand....


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Yeah the toilet is downstairs but I wouldn't boither when the shower is upstairs.
> 
> Truth - I'm pissed off that I couldn't even wait ubtil the match before starting.
> 
> ...


you're drunk and you can type THAT good?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I drink alcohol but I'll never touch weed.


A friend once offered me weed. I told him where to stick it. OMFG it took me so lo ng to fint the 'k' key.




> I drink alcohol but I'll never touch weed.


Truth - Bouma got on my case the last time I was on here while drunk so I make sure my spelling is good so he won't know.

Truth - I've gone ten so I thonk I'll go tirdteen without any trouble. Bring it on. By the way if any of you think about tring Guiness, don't. It is awful.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Yeah the toilet is downstairs but I wouldn't boither when the shower is upstairs.
> 
> Truth - I'm pissed off that I couldn't even wait ubtil the match before starting.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are.


Well, not really. Do whatever floats your boat, who's to say if that's pathetic or not? You're just chillin', there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Deflin is one of the best posters aroubd. He doesn't geive a crap if people disagree with him. He just gives his opinions straight out. Respect.
> 
> Truth - I went' over my limit. That fucking Guinness :mad


Almost like if he were a moderator....

:banned:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> you're drunk and you can type THAT good?


Clearly not drunk enough. From what I've been told, my typing is unreadable when I'm drunk.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Same for me.
> 
> 
> Crystal meth on the other hand....


what's crystal meth? :$

Not really familiar with the english names of drugs


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> what's crystal meth? :$
> 
> Not really familiar with the english names of drugs


Here are the effects:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

^^^I'd hit it.

Truth-I can still type decent while drunk...it just takes me a while to find the keys etc.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Here are the effects:


That's quite disturbing. I hope for your sake you don't take/smoke/inject (whatever) too much of it..


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth-I can still type decent while drunk...it just takes me a while to find the keys etc.


lol, me too. Here' goes number 11. If i'm never on here again, now my brother killed me for staeling his beer.

Dear God, don't let me goo to sleep before the football. I like the football.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> That's quite disturbing. I hope for your sake you don't take/smoke/inject (whatever) too much of it..


:lmao I don't do the stuff it was a joke. :$ 

The only thing I've ever done and will do is drink.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> lol, me too. Here' goes number 11. If i'm never on here again, now my brother killed me for staeling his beer.


:lmao

Role Model, same goes for me. Just a drinker, nothing else. 

Truth-I actually haven't gotten drunk in quite a few months (at least 4).


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :lmao I don't do the stuff it was a joke. :$
> 
> The only thing I've ever done and will do is drink.


lol, sorry for the misunderstanding :$ 

They've offered me weed numerous times, and no matter how drunk i am, i always reject, kinda weird, but good for my health i guess.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Crank *crystal meth* = white girls crack... Crank whores and crack whores unite!*


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Crank *crystal meth* = white girls crack... Crank whores and crack whores unite!*


:agree:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


>


I remember CaliGula doing the same post
Truth - My beer is warm. I feel like crying


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

RM those pics are from an educational thing some police deparment in the US did. They made a video called 'Faces of Meth' (similar to the cult classic Faces of Death series) and I think there may actually be a website dedicated to it. That lady probably had one of the biggest transformations.

This lady....










She just looks crazy as hell in the 2nd one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn I've never seen that one, anymore? :$


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Jerichoholic said:


> what's crystal meth? :$
> 
> Not really familiar with the english names of drugs


Crystal Meth is drug you touch when you want to die/ruin your life. Cheap and dangerous to make yet extremely addictive and mind consuming. Ruinng rural/impoverish parts of the U.S.A it is basically a disease. It was really prevalent qute near where I grew up in Columbus and memebers of my family have been addicted to it basically I really hate that drug and would nevr have any involvement in any way with it.

Also Crystal Meth is just the name of the drug. Though it would be funny to know what Enlgish people call certain drugs if they just do not use basic North Ameircan slang.

As for drinking I can type while drunk no problem. I am good rational drunk up till 12-14 shots then I am done and couldn;t type at all.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

She looks like the cat lady from The Simpsons.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Damn I've never seen that one, anymore? :$


http://www.mappsd.org/Faces of Meth.htm

Just run your mouse over the pics I think and they'll change. The police took pics of when they were arrested before their meth problem to after, so it's not like they're fake or anything.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Crystal Meth is drug you touch when you want to die/ruin your life. Cheap and dangerous to make yet extremely addictive and mind consuming. Ruinng rural/impoverish parts of the U.S.A it is basically a disease. It was really prevalent qute near where I grew up in Columbus and memebers of my family have been addicted to it basically I really hate that drug and would nevr have any involvement in any way with it.
> 
> Also Crystal Meth is just the name of the drug. Though it would be funny to know what Enlgish people call certain drugs if they just do not use basic North Ameircan slang.
> 
> As for drinking I can type while drunk no problem. I am good rational drunk up till 12-14 shots then I am done and couldn;t type at all.


When my freinds offer me bad drugs I tell them to stcik it up their assrses.

We are the angry mob/ We read the papers every day.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What makes crystal meth so dangerous is it's so easy to make. There are meth labs everywhere cranking out this stuff *no pun intended* No one would care about meth if cocaine were as easy to make.*


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-It's getting late over here in Aus.:side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Faces of Meth
> 
> These copyrighted photos from the Multnomah County (Oregon) Sheriff’s Office, demonstrate the toll Meth use takes on a person. To see the impact the drug has over months or years of use, mouse over the pictures. These interactive pages require ActiveX controls (Dynamic HTML ). If you are not able to access these photographs, you may choose to allow active content on your computer or view static copies of the pictures.


:Question: :Question:

Truth - I just woke my brother up be burping. Is thats a record or what?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

MVP Weedman said:


> Also Crystal Meth is just the name of the drug.


I'm pretty sure Crystal Meth is another slang term. I thought the proper name was methamphetamine.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.mappsd.org/Faces of Meth.htm
> 
> Just run your mouse over the pics I think and they'll change. The police took pics of when they were arrested before their meth problem to after, so it's not like they're fake or anything.


Damn.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can see it now.. CrankWhore avatars.. the next big thing!*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I can see it now.. CrankWhore avatars.. the next big thing!*


lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> I'm pretty sure Crystal Meth is another slang term. I thought the proper name was methamphetamine.


*Indeed it is.. it's also called the following.

Crank

Ice *although Ice is a much more pure form than what most see with crank*

Hillbilly Heroin, oh wait, that's OxyContin*


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I don't really know anyone that sells meth around here, or anyone who does it. Crack, heroin, or coke on the other hand I could easily get a hold of. I wouldn't doubt there's a whole lot of tweekers in their own little groups though somewhere.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Role Model said:


> Damn.


I concur. Fucking tweakers.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I,m not a crack whoe. Im just drunk. Dont judge me fagoots.

Truth - Mr Rio Ferdinand is not a druggy either. The medie lies.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-I don't know or associate with drug dealers. I wouldn't know where to get drugs and I'm happy it's that way.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - Lady Croft knows _way_ too much about various drugs. Got something you want to share? Admitting you have a problem is the first step. 

Honestly, why would anybody get involved with drugs of any kind. :no: I have enough reservations about taking prescribed medication.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah Meth is such a freakin huge problem in the States in certain areas it isn't even funny. It contributes to the problem that it is so easy and cheap to make yet dangerous so eventually you are gonna kill ypurself or someone else just making the stuff. Yeah the long term effects it has on your appearance are devastating but an uncle of mine who was addicted to it is pretty much a vegetable in the mind now so I would rather keep my mind then looks I guess. 

When I came to Canada from the States I was legit surprised that no where even in the project type areas in Halifax is there any Meth happenings never heard about it from any of my buddies or second hand or anyhting. Reports have almost no Meth related arrests here and if you are doing Meth you will be arrested that is pretty much fact. Cuz you get desperate and can never smoke enoguh of it. Man I love Canada as far as shit like crime rate and stuff like that I really think the amount of really devastating illegal drugs crack/meth/heroin in the States has become a huge epidemic over there. It is very hard to help societies that do not want help cuz they have felt that the government has segregated them to certain communities. Thus the communities just get into a hard drug cycle and the only way they make capital is moving it throughout surronding communities.

Edit: Yeah Crystal Meth is just such a common slang term for Methamphetimines my bad. But it is basically it's name like weed, X, coke, etc such common terms becomes like a name really.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I bet The Dog locked half those people up.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Truth - Lady Croft knows _way_ too much about various drugs. Got something you want to share? Admitting you have a problem is the first step.
> 
> Honestly, why would anybody get involved with drugs of any kind. :no: I have enough reservations about taking prescribed medication.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth - Lady Croft knows way too much about various drugs. Got something you want to share? Admitting you have a problem is the first step.


I know a lot about Football. Maybe I'm admicted to football.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Dog the Bounty Hunter is on the frontline in the war on ice brah!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Truth - Lady Croft knows _way_ too much about various drugs. Got something you want to share? Admitting you have a problem is the first step.
> 
> Honestly, why would anybody get involved with drugs of any kind. :no: I have enough reservations about taking prescribed medication.


*LOL I know way more than any little girl aught to. LoL at the word, "aught". that looks funny. 

My sister is an uhm........ dancer *to be polite* I know WAAAAAAAAY too much info on the seedier side of things.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Dog the Bounty Hunter is on the frontline in the war on ice brah!


New season tonight brah


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *LOL I know way more than any little girl aught to. LoL at the word, "aught". that looks funny.
> 
> My sister is an uhm........ dancer *to be polite* I know WAAAAAAAAY too much info on the seedier side of things.*


could it perhaps be the fact you're sister is involved in any sort of ,ehm, shady activities :$


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* There's a lot of misinformation about drugs of all kinds though spread through rumors and such. Some of it is kind of funny really though that people believe such things. LSD has a million of these kinds of myths.

My personal fav is if you do LSD a certain number of times (usually like 5-10) you are legally insane.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> My sister is an uhm........ dancer *to be polite* I know WAAAAAAAAY too much info on the seedier side of things.
> __________________


Does she strip. Stripping is a turn on.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady Croft said:


> *LOL I know way more than any little girl aught to. LoL at the word, "aught". that looks funny. *


Maybe because it's spelt ought.  Maybe we should change your username from Croft to Crank.

I'm more scared of Beth than Dog. Those breasts moving at a high rate of speed = true fear.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Lollie Lollie Ice Head man the Dog is a pretty funny show. Kinda prefer Cops in a way though cuz they are using real force. The Dog episode of Southpark is a really funny one no question about it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Does she strip. Stripping is a turn on.


atleast i am being subtle :no:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

He's drunk, he must have an excuse.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> could it perhaps be the fact you're sister is involved in any sort of ,ehm, shady activities :$


*LoL, yeah. She's into cocain... she wont touch crack though... There's a joke in there somewhere.. I'm not going to do it though ;p

rKo, lol yeah she's a stripper. I would give out her 360 page but she might kill me *


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> I'm more scared of Beth than Dog. Those breasts moving at a high rate of speed = true fear.


I know Beth isn't hot or anything, but I want to see those things. They are massive.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I know Beth isn't hot or anything, but I want to see those things. They are massive.


i want to be called up as a whitness as well :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I want to see Beth and Linda Hogan bump chests.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Super Delfin said:


> I know Beth isn't hot or anything, but I want to see those things. They are massive.


I think one of her nipples is probably larger than my head.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> I think one of her nipples is probably larger than my head.


HOLY COW :shocked:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I no those boobs on her are pretty uncanny she is pretty much walking tits on South Park which is close to the truth really.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.]
Ixjust fell off my chair. Now mym knows Im drunk. 

Truth - I just spely thruth right and mum heard me fall off my chair and knows I'm drunk.

I better go. You guys mighb try to frame me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I leave for a couple of minutes and I've missed all this talk about strippers and boobs.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : me thinks Bethany is quite hot though, seen WAY WAY worse


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

You are getting drunk alone and live with your mom. NICE. No offense but really man get a job or some capital of some nature and get drunk on your own in your own place or with people. Or go to your buddies/a party to drink. But I guess to each his own but what are you gonna do when you get drunk or are you gonna drink till you pass out.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm re-reading the Hardcore Diaries book. Mick's description of Candice made me chuckle:



Mick Foley on Candice said:


> A very kind, charming young lady, who also happens to have big boobs


Later he goes on to tell a story about making out with Candice by proxy, via a sandwich.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth If I live in London which I plan to do sometime in the future Id sex Bethany in a second.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth If I live in London which I plan to do sometime in the future Id sex Bethany in a second.


:lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth If I live in London which I plan to do sometime in the future Id sex Bethany in a second.


:lmao


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth If I live in London which I plan to do sometime in the future Id sex Bethany in a second.


:lmao

You might have some trouble, because B isn't in London.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: My firend Ike is a huge Mickie James fan
Truth: I love the gif in my sig, I won't see the movie because I hate Dane Cook


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Role Model should be getting a PM soon *


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: My firend Ike is a huge Mickie James fan
> Truth: I love the gif in my sig, I won't see the movie because I hate Dane Cook


Who is Dane Cook


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: My firend Ike is a huge Mickie James fan
> Truth: I love the gif in my sig, I won't see the movie because I hate Dane Cook


Your hate for Dane Cook is greater than your love for Jessica Alba?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ya'll know Lady B is going to come in here and see all the "i'd sex Bethany" posts and think ya'll are talking about her. *


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> You are getting drunk alone and live with your mom. NICE. No offense but really man get a job or some capital of some nature and get drunk on your own in your own place or with people. Or go to your buddies/a party to drink. But I guess to each his own but what are you gonna do when you get drunk or are you gonna drink till you pass out.


He's 17, he's well within his rights to be living with his mother.

As for the judgments, just stop.:no: He chooses to drink alone sometimes to wind down and watch football. BIG FUCKING DEAL. 

He's not causing anyone harm, it's not like he smokes weed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Role Model should be getting a PM soon *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth If I live in London which I plan to do sometime in the future Id sex Bethany in a second.


That post is funny on so many levels.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Ya'll know Lady B is going to come in here and see all the "i'd sex Bethany" posts and think ya'll are talking about her. *


It might apply to her as well? 

Doesn't matter, we all know that we do nothing more than kiss up to Lady B and follow her [/insideshotatrm]


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: My firend Ike is a huge Mickie James fan
> Truth: I love the gif in my sig, I won't see the movie because I hate Dane Cook


FINALLY someone else who hates Dane Cook!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> He's 17, he's well within his rights to be living with his mother.


Im also 17 and I live with my mum. har ha, I know you were talking about me/

I hope RM doesn't bame me for doinf a stupid post.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> He's 17, he's well within his rights to be living with his mother.
> 
> As for the judgments, just stop.:no: He chooses to drink alone sometimes to wind down and watch football. BIG FUCKING DEAL.
> 
> He's not causing anyone harm, it's not like he smokes weed.


*If he were smoking weed in his room by himself he wouldn't be causing anyone any harm either. 

I don't see how he can do that in his parents house though. If I were to be found drunk in my room, my dad would kill me*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Im also 17 and I live with my mum.
> 
> I hope RM doesn't bame me for doinf a stupid post.


Blame for what stupid post?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Blame for what stupid post?


He revealed his secret fear he has for you, take advantage, quick!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Going to watch TMNT tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> He revealed his secret fear he has for you, take advantage, quick!


Where about did he say that.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I still maintain that the best Turtle was/is Raphael.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Im also 17 and I live with my mum. har ha, I know you were talking about me/
> 
> I hope RM doesn't bame me for doinf a stupid post.


:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Blame for what stupid post


Byhe Bye.

Dint ban me. Remember Im going dor united this morning and Cheksea suck a very bug penis/


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Where about did he say that.


he didn't actually say it, but he said something along the lines : i hope RM doesn't blame me, yada yada,.. therefore revealing his secret fear. Why should you blame him for anything anyway?

Okay, enough  i'll stop here


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have always been partial towards Michaelangelo myself.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *If he were smoking weed in his room by himself he wouldn't be causing anyone any harm either.*


Quoted for truth.

I only drink but weed isn't all that serious, or serious at all for that matter, unless you're behind the wheel.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My DVDs came today.


:hb


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> I still maintain that the best Turtle was/is Raphael.


Donatello owns his ass :agree:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Going to watch TMNT tomorrow.


*Saw it last week and absolutely loved it 

Rebel and I need to start a Raphael fan club! *


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Role Model could you do me a favor and sticky the new rate a wrestler thread?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *If he were smoking weed in his room by himself he wouldn't be causing anyone any harm either. *
> 
> *I don't see how he can do that in his parents house though. If I were to be found drunk in my room, my dad would kill me*


I had an uncle who smoked weed in our house once and it disturbed me far more than seeing someone drinking, but that's just me probably.

My parents would probably kill me too if they found out I was drinking at home though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Hey Role Model could you do me a favor and sticky the new rate a wrestler thread?


We aren't sticking threads like that anymore, sorry. :$


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man sorry I didn't know you were 17, I never look at anyones age and do not know you. I am older so sometimes I just assume others are as well. Sorry your moms must be cool to let you drink in her house my mom certianly didn;t for the bit I lived with her. Ironically enough on my move to Canada I moved out just after I turned 18. What is the drinking age in Britian 19 like Canada. 

But I mean Crippler you get angry for me commenting on him then you comment on me and by the way weed=safer then liquor on every non getting caught by the cops level. Though not much concern in Nova Scotia. Still way more liquor then weed arrests and liquor is legal cuz liquor makes people do dumbass things not knocking it I drink just I do not see how liquor>weed at all. Plus you can operate functionally on weed you can only do that on liquor on reaosnable amounts which widely vary from person to person.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I still want to see 300.

Edit: No problem and thanks for the info. Why is the TNA one stickied though?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Pfft, Michaelangelo is lame. Why does everybody love him?

He reminds me of RVD in turtle-form.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Pfft, Michaelangelo is lame. Why does everybody love him?
> 
> He reminds me of RVD in turtle-form.


:lmao it's true

That's why Donatello is the best, yes sir!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

DDMac said:


> I only drink but weed isn't all that serious, or serious at all for that matter, unless you're behind the wheel.


Dude, weed is linked with a lot of mental health problems, like schizophrenia (excuse my bad spelling). It's a personal choice, but I really can't buy into people saying it's harmless.

EDIT: I can't even remember which one Donatello is! Headband colour?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

crippler_crossface said:


> I had an uncle who smoked weed in our house once and it disturbed me far more than seeing someone drinking, but that's just me probably.


Not just you. There's a certain stigma that comes with seeing someone smoking.

If I caught my brother smoking, I'd beat the shit out of him but if he was drinking, I wouldn't do much if anything. Even though I don't think one is more 'damaging' than the other. :$


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> But I mean Crippler you get angry for me commenting on him then you comment on me and by the way weed=safer then liquor on every non getting caught by the cops level. Though not much concern in Nova Scotia. Still way more liquor then weed arrests and liquor is legal cuz liquor makes people do dumbass things not knocking it I drink just I do not see how liquor>weed at all. Plus you can operate functionally on weed you can only do that on liquor on reaosnable amounts which widely vary from person to person.


I was only doing that because you were taking a shot at him for drinking by himself but you probably smoke weed by yourself too..

As for the whole Alcohol vs Weed thing, I've debated it a million times before. Personally I will never smoke the stuff but other people can do as they like, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I would never smoke weed but as long as you are not doing it in my house go ahead.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, all my mates smoke weed, i don't though.

It's every person's own choice really.


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

I would hate to be sat next to this guy http://www.wrestlinggonewrong.com/video/fgw_superdragon_fan.html


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Someone's in their element right now. Boobs and weed.

"Spank it like you own it". I dont needs recreational tips sab :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Dude, weed is linked with a lot of mental health problems, like schizophrenia (excuse my bad spelling). It's a personal choice, but I really can't buy into people saying it's harmless.
> 
> EDIT: I can't even remember which one Donatello is! Headband colour?


the purple turtle, the coolest of em all :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I still want to see 300.
> 
> Edit: No problem and thanks for the info. Why is the TNA one stickied though?


Because I'm above the WWE rules :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I don't see how he can do that in his parents house though. If I were to be found drunk in my room, my dad would kill me


I don't have a dad so put that in our pipe and smoke ot.

Truth- I went to the toilet and o I;m less drunk.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> I had an uncle who smoked weed in our house once and it disturbed me far more than seeing someone drinking, but that's just me probably.


*Yeah I understand that. There is a mental shock when you see something that you have been told is so bad and so evil for the first time. Happened to me too. Then I educated myself. Doesn't bother me at all now. That being said, I'll never do it.*



> My parents would probably kill me too if they found out I was drinking at home though.


*lol my dad would kill me if I got drunk ANYWHERE... and there is no way I could do it in the house and him not know about it.*


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

> Donatello - The brilliant scientist, inventor, and technology genius, Donatello has a reputation as something of a wise guy. He is perhaps the least violent Turtle, preferring to use his intellect to solve conflicts. He wears a purple mask and wields the bō. He is named after the sculptor Donato di Niccolò di Betto Bardi.


He sounds like a pussy. :$ 

Real men (or rather, testosterone-fueled genetically superior turtles) wear red. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny being drunk is not nearly as entertaining as AMP being drunk.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I don't have a dad so put that in our pipe and smoke ot.
> 
> Truth- I went to the toilet and o I;m less drunk.


*I don't have a mother.. that wouldn't keep my father from not letting me drink in his house. 

Your mother actually lets you do that? If so, I'm very very sorry that she doesn't care. *


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Drunk Monty is also hillarious.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Weed can cause schizophrenia maybe one in a billion. Like I mean I move and smoke the stuff a ton and have never seen it once in my or anyone else and I mean a ton for like 11 years now. I wouldn't be surprised if it just enhanced schizophrenia and they twisted the rsults. So it must happen once in a bluemoon or the chron is bunk crap or laced with crack that can happen. The media loves to drudge up reasons why it so bad or worse then tobacco or should be illegal. Alhtough I really have no problem with it being illegal honestly cuz the gov would just make it worse, and make a BALLIN profit and shut everyone else down. Anyway that is my peice on chron my posistion is out there i do not really feel any need to comment on it anymore cuz I come to these forums to escape the boredom of sitting around with chron and moving it not to tlak about chron a bunch for the most part.

Truth- I may take two or three online courses this summer to get back in the swing of things with going back to Uni in the fall.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> He sounds like a pussy. :$
> 
> Real men (or rather, testosterone-fueled genetically superior turtles) wear red. :agree:


 

He still has the coolest weapon though, the FIGHTING STICK thingie :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've had three family members die of weed overdose.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> rKo_Destiny being drunk is not nearly as entertaining as AMP being drunk.


*nor as funny as Mr Monty*


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

> Why because I gave you a little negative rep for closing my review topic? I wasn't discussing Raw so it didn't belong in the Raw Discussion Thread, I was giving a review and hoping that people would let me know what they thought about it... (And even when I posted it in the discussion thread, guess what happened? It got overlooked) It was until you came along and wanted to exercise your powers... It wasn't a bad thread and I wasn't harassing anybody in any manner... So ban me if I do it again, I don't care, but I would have to agree with Mr. Perfect in saying that you don't deserve your spot as much as you think you do.


This is a PM from a guy whose review thread I closed. I actually laughed out loud at the last part :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've never got drunk on my own, I couldn't think of anything more pointless or depressing.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> I've had three family members die of weed overdose.


Can I live with your family?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because I'm above the WWE rules :side:


How dare you defy the almighty Jack Tunney!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: WCW's sig makes me miss Lesnar. I know he messed up but I still wish that he was around now.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Drunk Monty is also hillarious.


That's not saying much, angry Monty, vengeful Monty, playful Monty and horny Monty are all equally enjoyable.

My favourite is modest Monty.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Can I live with your family?


:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth! I would not come here when I am drunk. I know that I would flame so many people :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I've never been on this forum drunk, but i think i should do that somewhere in the near future


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yeah I understand that. There is a mental shock when you see something that you have been told is so bad and so evil for the first time. Happened to me too. Then I educated myself. Doesn't bother me at all now. That being said, I'll never do it*.



Yeah, I guess that's the thing. Smoking weed is SO morally wrong here and if my parents saw me doing it I don't wanna think what they'd do. Luckily I have no interest in it, my uncle used to be hooked and he was a shadow of the person he used to be. Once he quit, it was like he was back to the person he used to be, not the paranoid, dillusional stoner who zoned out all day and gave up his job, stayed at home all day and didn't have a life. Since he gave up, that's all changed.
The stuff's just filthy, smells terrible and I just have a personal dissagreement with it to be honest.



Lady Croft said:


> *lol my dad would kill me if I got drunk ANYWHERE... and there is no way I could do it in the house and him not know about it.*


My parents would do the same...but that's because I've had VERY bad drinking experiences before that have made them paranoid of me drinking at all now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Your mother actually lets you do that? If so, I'm very very sorry that she doesn't care.


She's asleep. Now I'm going to attack my carpet with a good lot of Soap and water. Too bad RM thinks I'm a loser. If beer is in the house I can't contain myself.

Truth - To be fair, I never logged in here while drubk, I just never logged out while in the process of getting drunk alone. I accept any flaming given too me, I have a carpet to clean. Then a football match (or two) to watch.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

WCW said:


> I've had three family members die of weed overdose.


 

Smoking a j on your own I would say is somewhat different then drinking on your own. As weed calms you down, meelos you out, and makes things mroe entertaining revalent. WHile drinking takes away your inhibitions, gives you energy,a dn makes you louder kinda more of an asshole and less ratinal usually. Maybe a generlization but weed is more thought of as possibly done solo then drinking but whatever do what you liek I am not haitng on anyone just my opinion. 

I never really smoke j's alone cuz I live with my GF, and have tenants in my house and across the street in a small apartment.

That is it on weed discussion for me now.

Edit: My bad there were so many typos everyone in the real world is bitching at me can't type and listen at the same time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> That's not saying much, angry Monty, vengeful Monty, playful Monty and horny Monty are all equally enjoyable.
> 
> My favourite is modest Monty.


*Someone rep him for me... I'm all out of rep *


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

What did P1 do to get banned this time?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> She's asleep. Now I'm going to attack my carpet with a good lot of Soap and water. Too bad RM thinks I'm a loser. If beer is in the house I can't contain myself.


:lmao i can't see how you constantly drag RM into this


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MVP Weedman said:


> Smoking a j on your own I would say is somewhat different then drinking on your own. As weed calms you down, meelos you out, and makes things mroe entertaining revalent. WHile drinking takes away your inhibitions, gives you energy,a dn makes you louder kinda more of an asshole and less ratinal usually. Maybe a generlization but weed is more thought of as possibly done solo then drinking but whatever do what you liek I am not haitng on anyone just my opinion.
> *
> I never really smoke j's alone cuz I live with my GF, and have tenants in my house and across the street in a small apartment.*
> 
> That is it on weed discussion for me now.


:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth: *They say there's only been one fatal LSD overdose in recorded history.

_320 mg of LSD injected intravenously under the mistaken idea it was speed (this killed the user and appears to be the only instance of death by LSD overdose), the reference is: Journal of the Kentucky Medical Association 75: 172-173._

The dude injected 320 milligrams (mg=1/1000th gram), the average dose for LSD is about 150ug (micrograms, ug=1/1,000,000th gram). So he basically shot up about 2000 hits of acid. He must have been FUCKED up before he died.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*RoleModel... btw that's my computer desk she has her legs propped up on in my sisters background wallpaper *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> If beer is in the house I can't contain myself.


I'm pretty sure that means you have a problem.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Super Delfin said:


> So he basically shot up about 2000 hits of acid.


Is it wrong that I laughed? :$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao


He stole that from Monty's BTB.

Truth: Diet soda sucks.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah again sorry for the typos up there on the post. I hate typos on the comp and do not like making them but distractions a foot when my buddy is trying to cook a steak outside in the cold and is an awful cook. I ain't eating any of it to say the least. 

Truth: I thought Raw was pretty good last night and Backlash should be quite good but I dunno if I will order it or stream it and download it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Yeah again sorry for the typos up there on the post. I hate typos on the comp and do not like making them but distractions a foot when my buddy is trying to cook a steak outside in the cold and is an awful cook. I ain't eating any of it to say the least.
> 
> .


:lmao 

What is your mate thinking, no offense 

Good decision on not eating BTW


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> He stole that from Monty's BTB.
> 
> Truth: Diet soda sucks.


Who's the uber hottie in your gif, I seen her in some commercials, just not sure what the commercial was selling


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao


I concur, :lmao

Sorry man, I dont usually quote people when I'm doing this much weed but my gf pushed the quote button and considering all the weed I just did, with same gf, I'm too high to unquote it. Maybe if I hadn't done as much weed with my gf, but I did do as much weed.

With my gf.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^:lmao


Alabaster Holt said:


> Who's the uber hottie in your gif, I seen her in some commercials, just not sure what the commercial was selling


I have no clue but I think I love her. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I concur, :lmao
> 
> Sorry man, I dont usually quote people when I'm doing this much weed but my gf pushed the quote button and considering all the weed I just did, with same gf, I'm too high to unquote it. Maybe if I hadn't done as much weed with my gf, but I did do as much weed.
> 
> With my gf.


Are you with anyone?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I'm pretty sure that means you have a problem.


The thing is I down one, then another, and another.

But I'm sure it won't end up long term problem. I've got a killer excuse for my brother cinsidering I drank his beer. The fridge's temperature was set to a low temperature and the cans (which I drank, had already burst so I had to clean up the mess.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I concur, :lmao
> 
> Sorry man, I dont usually quote people when I'm doing this much weed but my gf pushed the quote button and considering all the weed I just did, with same gf, I'm too high to unquote it. Maybe if I hadn't done as much weed with my gf, but I did do as much weed.
> 
> With my gf.



:lmao


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

My buddy is thinking that he is a dumbass and he has no money for food and bought a million steaks a while ago. I di not just goive people my Lucky Charms seriosuly that is what I am eating right now.

I knew a guy who did Acid once and he liked Carlito demonstrating that me and 90% of my buddies idea to stay away form it was a good idea. Something that makes me enjoy the slow mo middle rope elbow most be quite mind alteirng really.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

New stuff in the estore :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> The thing is I down one, then another, and another.
> 
> But I'm sure it won't end up long term problem. I've got a killer excuse for my brother cinsidering I drank his beer. The fridge's temperature was set to a low temperature and the cans (which I drank, had already burst so I had to clean up the mess.


:side:

I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> New stuff in the estore :side:


OMFG


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Who's the uber hottie in your gif, I seen her in some commercials, just not sure what the commercial was selling


Isn't it for that new body spray, kind of like Axe. I think I saw that commercial 10 times during Raw last night.

You also have a nice gif in your sig


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man I will never mention my GF ever on here again I haven't said anything about her in like 700 posts probably not stretching it so I do not really think that I am beating a dead horse on that one. But I will not comment about her again cuz she doens't really have any place here I guess.

Truth: as far as liquor goes I always go for hard liquor it just goes down so much easier paticulary with coke.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I have a question! If I want to turn my username to "black" do I put just "black" in the choose color box or do I need a hexadecimal number?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-hard liquor can be dangerous.:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Just watched Daniels vs. Danielson vs. Ki from ROH. Might now be my favorite Triple Threat ever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not all the stuff works in the e-store, so don't complain if it doesn't work.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

EGame said:


> I have a question! If I want to turn my username to black do I put just "black" in the choose color box or do I need a hexadecimal number?


I tried that and i don't think it works for us. Looks like for the time being we are stuck with gold user names.
Ill be pissed off if it works for regular users. 
Platt told me the only ones which worked for him were bold and italics.



crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-hard liquor can be alot of fun


I edited it for ya.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah it is that body spray ad it is always on The Score as far as Canada goes seen it too much already but she is hot no question.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Not all the stuff works in the e-store, so don't complain if it doesn't work.


Oh but they will, they will.


----------



## MuNu M0nStA (Apr 10, 2007)

I almost got hit by a car when crossing the street. What a rush


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MuNu M0nStA said:


> I almost got hit by a car when crossing the street. What a rush


Hello


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> I edited it for ya.


I didn't find OD'ing on alcohol fun. 

That's back when I was stupid with it, fucking stupid I know.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

i wonder if my username indeed glows 

EDIT : it sucks


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-hard liquor can be dangerous.:side:


Liquor in general can be dangerous beer as well. I feel I can control my hard liquor consumption 12-14 shots max.

Truth: I think I am gonna be bouncing off the comp soonit is getting nice outside and I kinda feel like driving around aimlessly alone for some reason maybe end up at my buddies place or something for a change of scene.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Right, I threw all the dirty waching on the 'vomit' spot and now I will clean it up tomorrow.

Truth - Scrubs finished downloading. Now I can watch it. I think all you will be glad to see me finally log off.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> I tried that and i don't think it works for us. Looks like for the time being we are stuck with gold user names.
> Ill be pissed off if it works for regular users.
> Platt told me the only ones which worked for him were bold and italics.
> 
> ...


That blows, oh well when it works I'm pretty sure we will be able to use it too.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

That Tyler Perry show on TBS looks like it will be incredibly unfunny.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : tried something different, let's see how this pans out..

EDIT : damn, still the same, i fucked up


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> i wonder if my username indeed glows
> 
> EDIT : it sucks


Good lord that's flashy


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

EGame said:


> That blows, oh well when it works I'm pretty sure we will be able to use it too.


I hope so Guyan... 



crippler_crossface said:


> I didn't find OD'ing on alcohol fun.
> 
> That's back when I was stupid with it, fucking stupid I know.


Can you OD on alcohol? I've been paralytic a few times and i agree that wasn't fun. 

People with italic user names > people without italic user names aint that right mac.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Good lord that's flashy


it's blowy and sucky too


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I didn't copy of your colour Jericholic :$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> People with italic user names > people without italic user names aint that right mac.


Most definitely. :$


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

I can barely read my username now...damn shadow


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Italic usernames look dumb.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: I didn't copy of your colour Jericholic :$


We both fucked up


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Italic usernames look dumb.


No worse than usertitles.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Can you OD on alcohol? I've been paralytic a few times and i agree that wasn't fun.


Last year I had to be sent to hospital and had my stomach pumped. It was the first and probably last time I'd ever drank straight stuff, and I think it's safe to say I drank WAY too much, WAY too quickly. Not very fond memories.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

anyone knows how you can reset your username? :$


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

I asked for a black glow :cuss:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> No worse than usertitles.


pshhh Bold and Italic user titles > italic usernames.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> pshhh Bold and Italic user titles > italic usernames.


:ns


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Go to eStore Menu, history, username title, and remove


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :ns


that chick in your sig is undressing me with her eyes.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :ns


I love the girl in your gif.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-All of these new usernames look shit.:$


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Last year I had to be sent to hospital and had my stomach pumped. It was the first and probably last time I'd ever drank straight stuff, and I think it's safe to say I drank WAY too much, WAY too quickly. Not very fond memories.


Damn! harsh. I've likely never had to have my stomach pumped.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> that chick in your sig is undressing me with her eyes.





Fallin said:


> I love the girl in your gif.


I love her. Seriously. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> I love her. Seriously. :$


Yeah, whats her name?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Damn! harsh. I've likely never had to have my stomach pumped.


Hmmm...when drinking goes wrong, hey?:$

What was worse about it was it happened on a school camp...a FUCKING school camp! Oh, that was the fucking stupidest 24 hours of my life.:no:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, whats her name?


Rachel Specter

I just looked it up.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Does she do anything other than that commercial?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My gif is better than Mac Daddy's



Got the Horsemen DVD:hb


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

The girl in Mac's gif looks like my ex-gf... but slimmer since my ex has put on a hell of a lot of weight.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> My gif is better than Mac Daddy's
> 
> 
> 
> Got the Horsemen DVD:hb


Nice, I ordered it on Amazon so I should get it either tomorrow or Thursday.....have you seen any of it yet?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WTF is up the the usernames?

Here :$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Does she do anything other than that commercial?


I've never seen anything...


Sparki said:


> The girl in Mac's gif looks like my ex-gf... but slimmer since my ex has put on a hell of a lot of weight.


Lucky... :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Nice, I ordered it on Amazon so I should get it either tomorrow or Thursday.....have you seen any of it yet?


Nah, watching the Red Sox game first.


Home opener:hb


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> WTF is up the the usernames?
> 
> Here :$


We are getting modded.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : i'm pretty pissed my username is fucked like this


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Lucky... :sad:


I know... back when she was slim she was a real catch


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> We are getting modded.


I really doubt Tony will ever be mod :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : i'm pretty pissed my username is fucked like this


 

I see nothing different about it.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I just lost power at my house... odd 

How did some of your change the way your username looks? 

Oh and good afternoon everyone


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : i'm pretty pissed my username is fucked like this


Same but I can't see it on Firefox 'cept the italics.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What wrong with usernames ??????


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I want an italic username... I think. Just to be different 

Edit:

I just checked on IE... Mac's and Jericho's look fucked lolll


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Same but I can't see it on Firefox 'cept the italics.


Yep, that's the only thing I can see in Firefox. :sad:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Sparki said:


> I know... back when she was slim she was a real catch


I gotta find somebody like that. Sick of ghetto girls. :sad:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Jerichoholic's eStore History said:


> 14 Change User Title 978.40
> 14 Change User Title 959.45
> 27 Give Gifts 827.61
> 27 Give Gifts 827.61
> ...


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Who changed em?

They look stupid! Apart from the 'talics.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah, watching the Red Sox game first.
> 
> 
> Home opener:hb


Dice-K tomorrow...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Yep, that's the only thing I can see in Firefox. :sad:


Same Here:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Dice-K tomorrow...


His first batter will be Ichiro:hb


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh shit :lmao I just check it on IE. It looks fucking horrible Tony.

Hey Ally 

Edit: And Mac you shouldn't have bolded yours. It looks really weird.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Dice-K tomorrow...


I can't wait


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


>


i thought the next would eliminate the other


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Derek is here. Just Derek.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> His first batter will be Ichiro"hb


Botched your :hb?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- Derek is here. Just Derek.


Nice name change . Sup?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I wish i never bought the glowing thingie  Ah well, you got to put up for your mistakes i alway say!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing. You?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Botched your :hb?


Cali pulled a Shetlon

Speaking of which Hollywood Shelton is up to his old antics, he actually said I not a Shelton fan


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

What time do the Sox play tomorrow? Hopefully it's a night game.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

EGame said:


> Oh shit :lmao I just check it on IE. It looks fucking horrible Tony.
> 
> Hey Ally
> 
> Edit: And Mac you shouldn't have bolded yours. It looks really weird.


Hi... OMG Guyan! You are Egame again    You know how happy that makes me 

truth: I want a purple username  But I wish you could preview it first  Or maybe Italic


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Nothing. You?


Just about to take the link for me and KIFs BTB out. We decided to end it.

Pretty much gonna make gifs alot now


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hi... OMG Guyan! You are Egame again    You know how happy that makes me
> 
> truth: I want a purple username  But I wish you could preview it first  Or maybe Italic


DO NOT DO IT, i warn ya


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- Derek is here. Just Derek.


Oh, why would you do that? Now I'm going to get really confused.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I wish i never bought the glowing thingie  Ah well, you got to put up for your mistakes i alway say!


You can get rid of it. Go to your purchase history and click on the item that you purchased, it should load a remove button.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I know Guyan. :sad: Gotta deal...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Oh, why would you do that? Now I'm going to get really confused.


Hey other Derek. Sup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Too bad about the BTB.

I'm too lazy to make gifs.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> You can get rid of it. Go to your purchase history and click on the item that you purchased, it should load a remove button.


i hope to god you're right


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> DO NOT DO IT, i warn ya


Yea... I'll wait a bit to see how many people go for it  I wish our names werent gold though, because that color isn't very pretty


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I just wasted like....4000 points messing around with username effect changes:sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Too bad about the BTB.
> 
> I'm too lazy to make gifs.


We were both kinda getting bored of it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> You can get rid of it. Go to your purchase history and click on the item that you purchased, it should load a remove button.


yes, it worked


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Botched your :hb?


Yeah


Jericoholic's username looks so bad when I use another browser:lmao

So does Mac Daddy's:lmao


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> Hey other Derek. Sup?


No, he's the other Derek. I'm more well known. 

Truth - I'm alright, just taking a break from homework.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

..and it still looks shit Headliner.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> i hope to god you're right


Looks like I was, your username is normal again


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I just wasted like....4000 points messing around with username effect changes:sad:


only to find out...it sucks


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

All we can do is italics?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> No, he's the other Derek. I'm more well known.
> 
> Truth - I'm alright, just taking a break from homework.


Ok well known Derek, cool


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> Jericoholic's username looks so bad when I use another browser:lmao
> ...


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I just wasted like....4000 points messing around with username effect changes:sad:


What a waste.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hi... OMG Guyan! You are Egame again    You know how happy that makes me
> 
> truth: I want a purple username  But I wish you could preview it first  Or maybe Italic


Yes , went old school. Glad you are happy with it!

Truth: I think I will keep my username just in italics for now, maybe change it to black later on. I don't want to make it too flashy.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Why are you anti-Diesel?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mine looks awesome


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

If I was really feeling festive, I would edit CaLIGula's rep so all the comments have the Happy Birthday smiliey.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> Jericoholic's username looks so bad when I use another browser:lmao
> ...


Fixed it. Balla' 

Why are Cali, Derek and Ally invisible? :sad:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

EGame said:


> Yes , went old school. Glad you are happy with it!
> 
> Truth: I think I will keep my username just in italics for now, maybe change it to black later on. I don't want to make it too flashy.


nah, you definitly don't want to do that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I know:$


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

EGame said:


> Yes , went old school. Glad you are happy with it!
> 
> Truth: I think I will keep my username just in italics for now, maybe change it to black later on. I don't want to make it too flashy.


I might buy Italics, especially that now I know that I can take it off if I don't like it either  Can you put it back up if you change your mind again or do you have to buy over once you take it off? 



> Why are Cali, Derek and Ally invisible?


I've been invisilbe for a long time  I don't know when I'll take it off or why I still am invisible but its kind of nice  Though people never really PM me anymore unless I am posting


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> If I was really feeling festive, I would edit CaLIGula's rep so all the comments have the Happy Birthday smiliey.


 

Change my rep title


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching Bret Hart vs. Austin from SS 96.

:hb


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Why are you anti-Diesel?


I'm not. He's a cool fella.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Meh i can live with Italic for a bit.

I saw Mac's in explorer, it was well fucked.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I played it safe with italics


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

OMG you can buy to have a signature in your name now?!?!?!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> I might buy Italics, especially that now I know that I can take it off if I don't like it either  Can you put it back up if you change your mind again or do you have to buy over once you take it off?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been invisilbe for a long time  I don't know when I'll take it off or why I still am invisible but its kind of nice  Though people never really PM me anymore unless I am posting


I'm pretty sure you can delete the log when you enter the estore and that will make it return back to normal.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Change my rep title


I would need access to the Admin panel to do that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^o



WCW said:


> Truth- Watching Bret Hart vs. Austin from SS 96.
> 
> :hb


:sad:


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

EGame said:


> I'm pretty sure you can delete the log when you enter the estore and that will make it return back to normal.


very cool 

truth: I just went on a repping binge. Havent done that for a long time


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Someone please donate me some money so I could have 5000 (enough to buy a signature).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeff Weaver sucks


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> Someone please donate me some money so I could have 5000 (enough to buy a signature).


It probably won't work.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Someone please donate me some money so I could have 5000 (enough to buy a signature).


You can buy a sig with points now?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Shawn Michaels was getting the John Cena pop by November 96.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> very cool
> 
> truth: I just went on a repping binge. Havent done that for a long time


You missed somebody. :no:





Why's everybody getting all this italic shit? We used to have that all back when I joined, and colour around your username and stuff. It all looks really dumb if you ask me.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Changed my gif

Truth: :lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

> eBux eStore Editing Options
> Can Receive Points Yes No
> Can Access eStore Yes No
> Points
> ...


I'm sure you F'ers would want that.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

King of Kings said:


> You can buy a sig with points now?


I'm not sure if it's gonna work but I'm willing to try. It does say "use or edit a signature".


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> You missed somebody. :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mind spreading the love  *reps*


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> I'm sure you F'ers would want that.


Is it possible for non-premium members to have a sig? (i.e buying it in e-store)


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Inev21 said:


> Is it possible for non-premium members to have a sig? (i.e buying it in e-store)


It better not be, or I probably wouldn't have bought Premium.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Awesome


Where would you rank it compared to other WWE DVDs?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- The December PPV in 1996 was called "It's Time" which is an obvious reference to Vader's theme "It's Time, it's time, it's Vader time!" but Vader wasn't even on the PPV. Why? Because the WWE plans their PPV names ahead of time and HBK was supposed to drop the WWF title to Vader at Summerslam and they were supposed to rematch at that PPV but Shawn bitched so much that he got to keep the belt.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Flair as the Black Scorpion = Ratings. :agree:

He called it 'a tragic moment in his life'. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoiler



RVD vs. Marcus Cor Von will main event ECW tonight. It will be interesting to see who Vince puts over. On one hand, Cor Von is scheduled to main event against Lashley at One Night Stand. However, if WWE doesn’t want Rob Van Dam to jump ship to TNA, they would give him the rub and not job him out to Cor Von.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Where would you rank it compared to other WWE DVDs?


I haven't finished it yet, but it's already better than most.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :sad:
> 
> My internet connection wen't out then came right back on while I was downloading from rapidshare:sad:
> 
> Brye make me a banner pls


I don't know how :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> RVD vs. Marcus Cor Von will main event ECW tonight. It will be interesting to see who Vince puts over. On one hand, Cor Von is scheduled to main event against Lashley at One Night Stand. However, if WWE doesn’t want Rob Van Dam to jump ship to TNA, they would give him the rub and not job him out to Cor Von.


I hope RVD wins because I don't want to see him in TNA. I actually don't hate him like most but it's just another name that prevents Joe from getting the belt.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

How much was the DVD and where did you get it from Cali?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> RVD vs. Marcus Cor Von will main event ECW tonight. It will be interesting to see who Vince puts over. On one hand, Cor Von is scheduled to main event against Lashley at One Night Stand. However, if WWE doesn’t want Rob Van Dam to jump ship to TNA, they would give him the rub and not job him out to Cor Von.


DQ



Brye said:


> I don't know how :sad:


:sad:


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm watching the new chyna shoot dvd.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lord Wizzy is up there with Master DG.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao



WCW said:


> How much was the DVD and where did you get it from Cali?


$20 at Bestbuy


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lord Wizzy said:


> I'm watching the new chyna shoot dvd.


If it's anything like her book, good luck man.

Flair talking about Sid, and even better Jim Heard is great.

Roma called Arn the 'Pillsbury Dough Boy'. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> $20 at Bestbuy


Nice and cheap. I need to get it when I'm done with these DVDs I just got.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- The December PPV in 1996 was called "It's Time" which is an obvious reference to Vader's theme "It's Time, it's time, it's Vader time!" but Vader wasn't even on the PPV. Why? Because the WWE plans their PPV names ahead of time and HBK was supposed to drop the WWF title to Vader at Summerslam and they were supposed to rematch at that PPV but Shawn bitched so much that he got to keep the belt.


*What??? Shawn bitched and complained and used some backstage pull to get his way? You don't know what you're talking about. Shawn would never do that! 




*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Hi Sabrina 



DDMac said:


> Lord Wizzy is up there with Master DG.


and Mr.Brye :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *What??? Shawn bitched and complained and used some backstage pull to get his way? You don't know what you're talking about. Shawn would never do that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are people on this site, well established posters, that would say that and be completely serious.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nice and cheap. I need to get it when I'm done with these DVDs I just got.


Nice move


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^ Hi Sabrina
> 
> 
> 
> and Mr.Brye :$


why do you rate ECW so low they do good for a one hour show


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> why do you rate ECW so low they do good for a one hour show


I believe I rated it a **3/4 last week. Thats not bad


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Toying with a n00b through pm's.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> There are people on this site, well established posters, that would say that and be completely serious.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> I believe I rated it a **3/4 last week. Thats not bad


I heard the main event was a load of fun. 

Didn't get to record all of it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- made a banner request.

:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Sox are kickin The Mariners ass


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> If it's anything like her book, good luck man.
> 
> Flair talking about Sid, and even better Jim Heard is great.
> 
> Roma called Arn the 'Pillsbury Dough Boy'. :no:


Yeh I have red her book aswel.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I believe I rated it a **3/4 last week. Thats not bad


Why don't you update your rating n00b?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<


You're a Shawn mark?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> I heard the main event was a load of fun.
> 
> Didn't get to record all of it.


Yeah, but the rest of the show was meh


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Toying with a n00b through pm's.


sounds like fun



Brye said:


> I believe I rated it a **3/4 last week. Thats not bad



I find that bad but whatever


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why don't you update your rating n00b?


:$ I couldnt think of a rating


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Monty Brown will job to Lashley at ONS more than likely.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> You're a Shawn mark?


Yeah, I know his flaws though. 

Just watched Michaels vs. Triple H HIAC. Good match, way too long.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> (insert non-Cena name here) will job to Lashley at ONS more than likely.


fixed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, I know his flaws though.
> 
> Just watched Michaels vs. Triple H HIAC. Good match, way too long.


What was it? Like an hour?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

"Jeff Jarrett looked liked a poorly dressed male stripper."


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Like 45 mins 

Truth: United are killing Roma


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Dr Dre. said:


> Like 45 mins
> 
> Truth: United are killing Roma


Good. Everyone should kill Paul Roma.

Oh, the other Roma. 

Why do I hate that guy so much?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> What was it? Like an hour?


50 minutes.

It was still good but there was just too many stalling points.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't care what anyone says nobody looks stupider than Shane when he is doing that dance


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

NOW i have the new Quote in my sig...its pretty good one too!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, I know his flaws though.
> 
> Just watched Michaels vs. Triple H HIAC. Good match, way too long.


The length made that match great IMO.


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Like 45 mins
> 
> Truth: United are killing Roma


6-0 :shocked:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* About to see what goodies are available for usernames since it seems like there is something new after looking at a few threads.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince McMahon was such a god awful announcer.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

McMahon bashing - not cool. 

Don't get any of the username shit, Delfin. It's really not worth it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Vince McMahon was such a god awful announcer.


I hated how he could instantly go from being calm to intense when calling a match.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lord Wizzy said:


> 6-0 :shocked:




Watch, it will be a Liverpool/United final :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> The length made that match great IMO.


Really? I thought it took away. I just found myself bored at certain parts.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I hated how 5 minutes into the match Vince would claim how great it was already.



> Really? I thought it took away. I just found myself bored at certain parts.


I thought the 40+ was a great time to give them since it was the rubber match in the HBK/HHH feud. The match did start off a bit slow but it started to get better as it went on.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I hated how he could instantly go from being calm to intense when calling a match.


I hated how he had no idea what any of the holds were called.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

McMahon & Dok Hendrix. Best Commentary Team ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I hated how he had no idea what any of the holds were called.


That too.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> McMahon bashing - not cool.
> 
> Don't get any of the username shit, Delfin. It's really not worth it.


I think I just spent 400 points to turn my username Green. Doesn't seem to have worked. Oh well.

*Truth:* I wound up getting a 15/20 on a quiz I forgot and didn't study for. 75% is pretty shitty but it's better than the 5 or so points I thought I was going to get.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> That too.


_"and now shawn michaels...goes to the top rope...and comes down."_


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I hated how he had no idea what any of the holds were called.


Don West > Vince McMahon



> Siaki did a phat running shooting star press, which West identified as a “WHAT IS THAT CALLED!?”


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don West > Vince McMahon


:lmao

Home Shopping Network shillers turned wrestling announcers = major ratings.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* People rarely critcize JR but he kind of sucks at calling moves where people do a flip. My God look at that moonsault! Amazing moonsault! Look at the moonsault!

NEWSFLASH! Not every move where someone flips is a moonsault JR. Your BBQ sauce is still good though.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Vince still > the current Ring of Honor commentators


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Has anybody tried any of JR's jerky?

EDIT: The ROH commentators are fucking terrible. They manage to annoy you even though they're fucking silent through large parts of the match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* People rarely critcize JR but he kind of sucks at calling moves where people do a flip. My God look at that moonsault! Amazing moonsault! Look at the moonsault!
> 
> NEWSFLASH! Not every move where someone flips is a moonsault JR. Your BBQ sauce is still good though.


He's forgiven because he's so good at calling great moments.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* People rarely critcize JR but he kind of sucks at calling moves where people do a flip. *My God look at that moonsault! Amazing moonsault! Look at the moonsault!*
> 
> NEWSFLASH! Not every move where someone flips is a moonsault JR. Your BBQ sauce is still good though.


Watch Pillman vs. Liger from Superbrawl '92:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I thought it was funny at No Mercy '06 when London hit a Shooting Star Press off of Kendrick's back, but Cole had no idea what it was (despite seeing the Shooting Star Press plenty of times before). JBL called it a "Northern Light" which was wrong.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Bret Hart/Austin match at SS 96 is AWESOME. 

****3/4.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* People rarely critcize JR but he kind of sucks at calling moves where people do a flip. My God look at that moonsault! Amazing moonsault! Look at the moonsault!
> 
> NEWSFLASH! Not every move where someone flips is a moonsault JR. Your BBQ sauce is still good though.


JR always botches move names, I've just gotten used to it. The beef jerky > the BBQ sauce

You don't like the ROH commentators Cide? I don't think they're horrible they just sound like fans more than anything.

rvdtito should commentate TNA matches. That = ratings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The Bret Hart/Austin match at SS 96 is AWESOME.
> 
> ****3/4.


I always say that match made Austin more than their WM match.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don West > Vince McMahon


I remember sometime over 10 years ago Vince was on either Mania or Superstars taking live calls from fans.

Someone called in and said something like - _"I hate how you act like every pin is going to finish the match on commentary. It's always 1,2,3 he's got him, oh he kicked out! It's really annoying"_

This was before Vince was a heel so he took it kindly, said thanks for your criticism and such. In reality the guy was right though if you listen to McMahon on commentary in the 80s or 90s. He was always good for, _"1,2 he's got him! Noooooo!"_


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rated Raw. Couldnt come up with a rating so I asked Justin


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> rvdtito should commentate TNA matches. That = ratings.


Absolutely.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You don't like the ROH commentators Cide? I don't think they're horrible they just sound like fans more than anything.


They're ok just kind of annoying sometimes since it's pretty much two play by play guys.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> I remember sometime over 10 years ago Vince was on either Mania or Superstars taking live calls from fans.
> 
> Someone called in and said something like - _"I hate how you act like every pin is going to finish the match on commentary. It's always 1,2,3 he's got him, oh he kicked out! It's really annoying"_
> 
> This was before Vince was a heel so he took it kindly, said thanks for your criticism and such. In reality the guy was right though if you listen to McMahon on commentary in the 80s or 90s. He was always good for, _"1,2 he's got him! Noooooo!"_


:lmao

I need to watch more older matches just to listen to Vince on commentary.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Brye said:


> Rated Raw. Couldnt come up with a rating so I asked Justin


It was better than that. Couldn't bring yourself to rate a show that lacked Ashley?

Mickie in the Alexis outfit made the show better than your rating automatically.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I remember sometime over 10 years ago Vince was on either Mania or Superstars taking live calls from fans.
> 
> Someone called in and said something like - _"I hate how you act like every pin is going to finish the match on commentary. It's always 1,2,3 he's got him, oh he kicked out! It's really annoying"_
> 
> This was before Vince was a heel so he took it kindly, said thanks for your criticism and such. In reality the guy was right though if you listen to McMahon on commentary in the 80s or 90s. He was always good for, _"1,2 he's got him! Noooooo!"_


I hate how he changed the tone of his voice three fucking times in the same sentence.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I remember sometime over 10 years ago Vince was on either Mania or Superstars taking live calls from fans.
> 
> Someone called in and said something like - _"I hate how you act like every pin is going to finish the match on commentary. It's always 1,2,3 he's got him, oh he kicked out! It's really annoying"_
> 
> This was before Vince was a heel so he took it kindly, said thanks for your criticism and such. In reality the guy was right though if you listen to McMahon on commentary in the 80s or 90s. He was always good for, _"1,2 he's got him! Noooooo!"_


Yeah, he ALWAYS did that. He also always oversold pops. Before the participant was about to come out he'd go "In a few seconds this ovation is going to be unbelievable" and then the guy would come out and even if the pop was underwhelming he would be like "OHHHHH MY GOODNESS UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> They're ok just kind of annoying sometimes since it's pretty much two play by play guys.


True. They should get Corino to do color for them. I was watching Daniels/Danielson/Ki from the first ROH show and Corino did a good job on commentary.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth: The commentators for the FMW home videos made for US release by 'Tokyo Pop' are by far the worst I've heard in my life. I don't even think they watch wrestling.

Dusty Rhodes sucked pretty bad too but he said shit that was so dumb it became funny -_ "He heet em so hard it wus like stompin' a rock! You eva do dat Tony? Try stompin' a rock?"_


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> They're ok just kind of annoying sometimes since it's pretty much two play by play guys.


The only part of the ROH commentary I find better than any other announcers can be summed up in one word:


*DANGEROUS!!!!!!*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed ashley is one letter away from Lashley


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> *It was better than that. Couldn't bring yourself to rate a show that lacked Ashley?*
> 
> Mickie in the Alexis outfit made the show better than your rating automatically.


:$

I just felt like putting whatever Justin said. But I may move it up to a ***


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Yeah, he ALWAYS did that. He also always oversold pops. Before the participant was about to come out he'd go "In a few seconds this ovation is going to be unbelievable" and then the guy would come out and even if the pop was underwhelming he would be like "OHHHHH MY GOODNESS UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!"


So he always pulled a SummerSlam JR?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So he always pulled a SummerSlam JR?


Yes. But the pop was always much worse because it was the mid 90s.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> True. They should get Corino to do color for them. I was watching Daniels/Danielson/Ki from the first ROH show and Corino did a good job on commentary.


Yea Corino was great in 2002 he use to have the best one liners.

I loved when they use to scream DANGEROUS!!!!!! I haven't heard them say it in a while


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Super Delfin said:


> Dusty Rhodes sucked pretty bad too but he said shit that was so dumb it became funny -_ "He heet em so hard it wus like stompin' a rock! You eva do dat Tony? Try stompin' a rock?"_


Whoever put Dusty on commentary in the first place deserves to be hit with a rock. How could you possibly think his voice would work in that position?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dusty = Ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA Undertaker's SS 96 entrance was the most hilarious thing in the history of wrestling.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Corino is a solid commentator. On the DVD of the UWF show I went to, he does commentary for the rest of the show after he finishes his match with D-Lo Brown.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - They should let Punk do commentary in ECW with Joey Styles.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - They should let Punk do commentary in ECW with Joey Styles.


I'd rather see him wrestle.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* In the Heroes of Wrestling PPV some no-name commentator calls a dropkick, and I quote, a "Flying Leg Kick".


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* In the Heroes of Wrestling PPV some no-name commentator calls a dropkick, and I quote, a "Flying Leg Kick".


How do you fuck up a dropkick? It's easily one of the top 10 most used move in matches.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - They should let Punk do commentary in ECW with Joey Styles.


It would be difficult to commentate his own match


I need a Jr writer gif, anyone got one


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'd rather see him wrestle.


I'm talking about when he doesn't have a match up it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I'm talking about when he doesn't have a match up it.


How is the Horsemen doc, Cide? Might buy it tommorrow.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Amp, it was possibly one of the top 3 worst wrestling PPV's ever. So horrible commentary was fitting.

Found this little commentary gem at another forum:



> Dusty Rhodes regarding DDP's benafactor angle - "He went from up in the outhouse to down & out in the penthouse and back up to the penthouse again."
> 
> Bobby Heenan whispering - "Tony, he doesn't know the difference between a penthouse and an outhouse."
> 
> Tony Schiavone - "(Sigh) I know brain."


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You actually own Legends of Wrestling Delfin?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> How is the Horsemen doc, Cide? Might buy it tommorrow.


It was great probaly the strong point of the DVD telling by the match listings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Amp, it was possibly one of the top 3 worst wrestling PPV's ever. So horrible commentary was fitting.
> 
> Found this little commentary gem at another forum:


Bad wrestling PPVs = ratings.

Heenan was awesome in his prime, top 5 in my book.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> You actually own Legends of Wrestling Delfin?


I was going to order it but realized that the best part (Jake Roberts being hammered) was already on youtube. A few other matches from it were on youtube in the past but haven't been there for a while.

I watched most of it though, and read multiple reviews. I wouldn't buy it though after seeing Jake humiliate himself for free.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

During HBK's entrance at One Night Only he takes some kids' British Bulldog action figure and drops it down his pants. :lmao


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I'm getting the Horsemen DVD for my birthday in 2 days.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Happy nearly birthday, Derek, i know i'll forget, so yea


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Luger is hilarious in the Horsemen DVD:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> During HBK's entrance at One Night Only he takes some kids' British Bulldog action figure and drops it down his pants. :lmao


That match is on YouTube


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair just buried Hogan:lmao


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Truth - Just found out a buddy of mine that I've known for about 15 years got signed to an NHL contract. :hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I'm getting the Horsemen DVD for my birthday in 2 days.


this smiley finally has justice :hb


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Here!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

In Michaels pre-match interview he talks about being the first grand slam and Vince asks "Can you top this Shawn Michaels?" and Michaels gets the look on his face like "....top what?"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They do a shitload of burying on the Horsemen DVD.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

People pretending to be mods are fune.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3923132-post3.html

BTW, Hi Crowley. Do you even work? Cuz you're always on when I get back.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

King of Kings said:


> Truth - Just found out a buddy of mine that I've known for about 15 years got signed to an NHL contract. :hb


Wow that is great pretty much set after that sorta contract in a major sports leauge. A couple of friends I met since I moved to Nova Scotia knew Sidney Crosby in HS at Cole Harbour a rural area around here, but that isn't the same thing as knowing someone yourself personally and for that long of a time frame.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Here!


Hey RaS, Wassup?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> They do a shitload of burying on the Horsemen DVD.


Luger:lmao


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I posted this in the GIF thread, but whatever:










I miss that Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All this talk about the Horsemen DVD makes me want to buy it, is it really worth it?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Luger:lmao


Wait till you get to Paul Roma and Sid.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey RaS, Wassup?


Nothing much. Just eating some Rasberry Ripple ice cream. :yum:

Or should I say *RaS*berry Ripple? :side:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> I posted this in the GIF thread, but whatever:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You miss seeing men hump other men in the face on National television? :lmao

Me too.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

WCW said:


> Wait till you get to Paul Roma and Sid.


:agree:

Flair talking about Jim Heard is just as good too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> All this talk about the Horsemen DVD makes me want to buy it, is it really worth it?


*Yeah*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Burying people on DVD = ratings.

I'll probably watch the DVD tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> Nothing much. Just eating some Rasberry Ripple ice cream. :yum:
> 
> Or should I say *RaS*berry Ripple? :side:


lol 

truth : mmmmeh...


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: How the fuck have some people got glowing usernames!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> lol
> 
> truth : mmmmeh...


*Red Reps*

~! Rep War ftw!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Horsemen DVD doesn't come out till June here.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

RaS said:


> Truth: How the fuck have some people got glowing usernames!


You can buy that stuff now. Who's idea was it to bring that back?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: How the fuck have some people got glowing usernames!


Estore


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> *Red Reps*
> 
> ~! Rep War ftw!


NOOOOOOOOOO, MY LIFE IS MEANINGLESS NOW !!!!1!11!1!!

edit : aww man, where's the red block?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I just paid to make my username black. It doesn't work. I want my money back. thx.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

If I knew you could get glowing usernames I wouldn't of bought Holt that gift


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I just wanted to be black again.  Gold is so overrated.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm glad I'm using Firefox, none of the shit works.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

The username stuff is pointless. Listen to the blonde girl!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> The username stuff is pointless. Listen to the blonde girl!


you're blond??!!1!1!!!one1!

Truth ; i wish we could get actual username*changes*


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I just wrote Blue in what colour I wanted and they hit me with fucking red!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'm glad I'm using Firefox, none of the shit works.


Only thing I've seen working is -Mystery- changed his name to white and italic names. Haven't seen anything else work though.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm glad I'm using Firefox, none of the shit works.


awesome


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

damn it, Marcus, you set me up :cuss:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: My username is still gold!

The estore is crooked.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I put in platinum in the color I wanted and it didn't work, not awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HBK knew how to make an entrance, that's for sure.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Jerichoholic said:


> you're blond??!!1!1!!!one1!


Yes. What about that requires such severe exclamation usage?



> Truth ; i wish we could get actual username*changes*


Now there's one thing I wouldn't mind if they brought back. Not that I'd actually use it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Yes. What about that requires such severe exclamation usage?
> 
> Now there's one thing I wouldn't mind if they brought back


yea, that was indeed required, don't ask me why though


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3926852-post54.html

What a tard


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

My name better start glowing or I will have to start regulating again


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> My name better start glowing or I will have to start regulating again


it works for me. Your name is bright red


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3926852-post54.html
> 
> What a tard


I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I put in Platinum not bright red  :cuss:  :cuss:  :cuss:  :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Sid


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I put in Platinum not bright red  :cuss:  :cuss:  :cuss:  :cuss:


I wanted blue but got stuck with red.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> HBK knew how to make an entrance, that's for sure.


Pirate Paul crys himself to sleep every night watching that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> I wanted blue but got stuck with red.


View your profile and its blue


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I think Sid was one of those guys that had a world of potential but never really lived up to it. Sure he main evented some PPVs (including defecating at WM), but nobody is going to really think of him as a true legend.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

RaS said:


> I wanted blue but got stuck with red.


Not awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Pirate Paul crys himself to sleep every night watching that.


HBK > Pirate Paul


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair wishes he was Paul Roma


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> HBK > Pirate Paul


Absolutely.

Burchill has some ring talent though from what I hear. I never watched much of him on SD.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Burchill has some ring talent though from what I hear. I never watched much of him on SD.


He's got a pretty badass gimmick in OVW right now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He's got a pretty badass gimmick in OVW right now.


Isn't it a shoot fight/MMA type thing? I've heard rumors about that.

He's got to lose his finisher if that's his gimmick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Horsemen DVD makes me want that Clash set even more.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Isn't it a shoot fight/MMA type thing? I've heard rumors about that.
> 
> He's got to lose his finisher if that's his gimmick.


His nickname is "The Rippier" and he's just basically pissed off at the everyone and goes and fucks them up on a regular basis.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Isn't it a shoot fight/MMA type thing? I've heard rumors about that.
> 
> He's got to lose his finisher if that's his gimmick.


lol, at first i read : he's got to lose his *fingers*...

Damn, i have to get my vision checked soon


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> His nickname is "The Rippier" and he's just basically pissed off at the everyone and goes and fucks them up on a regular basis.


Sounds awesome. Still needs to lose that finisher with a gimmick like that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> His nickname is "The Rippier" and he's just basically pissed off at the everyone and goes and fucks them up on a regular basis.


That sounds pretty badass


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sounds awesome. Still needs to lose that finisher with a gimmick like that.


He needs generic monster heel powerbomb for that gimmick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He needs generic monster heel powerbomb for that gimmick.


Ratings.

He should actually take out a knife and cut bitches. New Jack would do it.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

MoveMent™ said:


> I put in platinum in the color I wanted and it didn't work, not awesome


That's what you get for being a fucktard and buying that stuff. (Sorry, apparently I have issues with it.)

Seriously, were none of you around when he had this before. Does nobody realise how worthless it is and how pathetic it looks? :$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
You've been here forever. :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3926852-post54.html
> 
> What a tard


Sigh. Promoting the good Dublin name


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ratings.
> 
> He should actually take out a knife and cut bitches. New Jack would do it.


Not if jeffdivalover has anything to say about it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Not if jeffdivalover has anything to say about it.


That's right, he'll pull a chair out of his ass and his the vandaminator.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> You've been here forever. :$


I know.  Am I the Mae Young of the forums?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> That's what you get for being a fucktard and buying that stuff. (Sorry, apparently I have issues with it.)
> 
> Seriously, were none of you around when he had this before. Does nobody realise how worthless it is and how pathetic it looks? :$


I don't think the italics looks bad :$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> I know.  Am I the Mae Young of the forums?


Moolah > Mae Young


So, yeah. You're like Mae Young.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've seen the glowing usernames on other forums and it's awful looking.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> That's what you get for being a fucktard and buying that stuff. (Sorry, apparently I have issues with it.)
> 
> Seriously, were none of you around when he had this before. Does nobody realise how worthless it is and how pathetic it looks? :$


I find it impossible to fuck a tard[/corny]


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

DDMac said:


> Moolah > Mae Young
> 
> 
> So, yeah. You're like Mae Young.




Cowie's been here longer than me, so really she should be Mae Young.

I've been labeled Mae Young and Chyna in one day. There's been suicides over less than that.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I regret buying this TBH.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> Cowie's been here longer than me, so really she should be Mae Young.
> 
> I've been labeled Mae Young and Chyna in one day. There's been suicides over less than that.


Could be worse. You could be McMahon in the gif in your sig. :shocked:


RaS said:


> Truth: I regret buying this TBH.


Buying what?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Could be worse. You could be McMahon in the gif in your sig. :shocked:


She might like that though :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Could be worse. You could be McMahon in the gif in your sig. :shocked:
> Buying what?


something that makes your username change color


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just got the Horsemen DVD.:hb


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WCW said:


>


that looks like an even gayer version of michael cole


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


>


michael cole is awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Just got the Horsemen DVD.:hb


I should really get it but I don't feel like getting up.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Just got the Horsemen DVD.


I gotta go get it. :sad:



Headliner said:


> :hb


:gun: :frustrate


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

WCW said:


>


That cheered me up. Thank you. I bet he'd like to be Vince in my sig.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everyone is getting the Horsemen DVD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



Headliner said:


> Just got the Horsemen DVD.:hb


:hb :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Michael Cole almost ruined the Mankind/Rock I Quit match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is the first DVD I got in a while.

Ali when did that happen? (Your HBK gif)


DDMac said:


> I gotta go get it. :sad:
> 
> :gun: :frustrate


Dont hate yea, go get it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Everyone is getting the Horsemen DVD.


I'm getting it next week :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Everyone is getting the Horsemen DVD.


I don't

Mainly cause i live in Belgium though :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

K, I've had enough, I'm going to get the Horsemen DVD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> K, I've had enough, I'm going to get the Horsemen DVD.


:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I don't
> 
> Mainly cause i live in Belgium though :$


I don't either. Because I'm buyin a 360 with my money :$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

WCW said:


> Michael Cole almost ruined the Mankind/Rock I Quit match.


Why do you say that?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

If that guy says Q45 one more time on rap city i'm going to kill him


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mongo disappeared:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> K, I've had enough, I'm going to get the Horsemen DVD.


Same.

Be back later. :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All you bastards with your Horsemen DVDs. ****s TBH.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Mongo >>>>>>> Paul Roma

Have you gotten to the Jarrett bit yet, Cali?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Mongo >>>>>>> Paul Roma
> 
> Have you gotten to the Jarrett bit yet, Cali?


Yeah, the doc. is about finished


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How long's the doc? Is it the best one they have put out?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, the doc. is about finished


You gotta love his outfit. 

Anybody got the match listing? I really hope there's a bunkhouse match on there.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How long's the doc? Is it the best one they have put out?


Long as hell. almost 3 hours. It's awesome


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Role Model said:


> How long's the doc? Is it the best one they have put out?


About 2hours 15. I don't think it's the best yet, but definately one of the strongest.

Nearly 3 hours? Not the one I have.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I just looked at the paper, they mention the Horsemen Vitamins in here.:lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: One of the wrestling tapes that I ordered came in the mail today. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> About 2hours 15. I don't think it's the best yet, but definately one of the strongest.
> 
> Nearly 3 hours? Not the one I have.


orly, idk. Seems like I've been watching it forever. It's pretty comprehensive.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: One of the wrestling tapes that I ordered came in the mail today. :agree:


What did you get?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I just looked at the paper, they mention the Horsemen Vitamins in here.:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I am totally marking out right now and I havent even got to the beginning yet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I might download it instead of buying it....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Horsemen music just came on.:hb

Ok, I'll stop:$


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Role Model said:


> I might download it instead of buying it....


Do it. At least that way you don't have to wait to see the docu. If you still wanna buy it after, then go ahead, but the match listing doesn't look all that great from what I remember.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is the Doc on the first disk, yeah?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I might download it instead of buying it....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I can't wait till June.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> What did you get?


New & Improved DX!

. . . . . .

But seriously, one of the Wrestlemania Anthology sets.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need some Four Horsemen vitamins:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Bout to watch the Horseman doc.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bout to watch the Horseman doc.


:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bout to watch the Horseman doc.


:banplz:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bout to watch the Horseman doc.


Laugh at Paul Roma for me.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I hate that Wrestlemania 16 had no single matches.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> New & Improved DX!
> 
> . . . . . .
> 
> But seriously, one of the Wrestlemania Anthology sets.


Nice, those things are pretty expensive but I may get them


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Its crazy to see how much Double A and Ole look alike.

RBD...when did that happen. (Your HBK gif)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I hate that Wrestlemania 16 had no single matches.


Still more entertaining than WM15 and 23 in my opinion.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> :banplz:


You could do that if you had what you deserve *can't think of the proper smiley*

Will do RBD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Headliner said:


> RBD...when did that happen. (Your HBK gif)


I don't know. I made the gif from the McMahon DVD. I honestly don't even know if it's actually Vince, it could be somebody wearing a Vince mask. Triple H did that a time or two.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You could do that if you had what you deserve *can't think of the proper smiley*
> 
> Will do RBD.


No one ever gets what they deserve. :sad:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Kill this thread for me, would ya Roley (can I call you Ben)?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334809-big-backstage-update-wwe-going-high-definition.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> No one ever gets what they deserve. :sad:


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Role Model said:


> No one ever gets what they deserve. :sad:


They do if Austin's dealing out the revenge. :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> Kill this thread for me, would ya Roley (can I call you Ben)?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334809-big-backstage-update-wwe-going-high-definition.html


Will do. Call me Ben, less formal.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

new usertitle


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Role Model said:


> Will do. Call me Ben, less formal.


Thanks, hun.  Everyone feel free to call me Ali by the way. RBD is kinda long-winded and well, only my old maths teacher has ever called me Alison.

I never thought I'd see a gayer looking interviewer than Grisham, but the DSW guy takes the cake. The Sky Box Office Wrestlemania preview guy as pretty damn Cole-esque too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I need to pick up the 4 Horseman DVD from that site Cali sent to me the matches on the WWE release are not that good


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Ali what's Vince saying in your avatar


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Woooo!!!!!:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Got the Horsemen DVD.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Fuck FYE.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I need to pick up the 4 Horseman DVD from that site Cali sent to me the matches on the WWE release are not that good


???



WCW said:


> Truth- Got the Horsemen DVD.


:cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Ric Flair vs. Ricky Morton Cage match from GAB '86.


Flair coming in on a helicopter = fucking awesome


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

LOL

Truth: My brain hurts.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Flair going off on Bischoff extra is great.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Got the Horsemen DVD.


gifs plz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Whats wrong with fYe? Thats where I got it from.


WCW said:


> Truth- Got the Horsemen DVD.


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Fuck For Your Entity .


am i right


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Fuck FYE.


Sold out?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Whats wrong with fYe? Thats where I got it from.


Which one?? :$

The one on Jerome Ave didn't have in stock. If they don't have it tomorrow, I gotta go to Best Buy in Cross County.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

WCW said:


> The Flair going off on Bischoff extra is great.


Fuck, I don't have that bit. 

What's everybody's favourite part so far. There are so freaking many it's hard to pick one. Right now, I'm really enjoyed the bit where Flair begged them to keep in the bit where he shitted on Sid.

Truth - Angel Williams looks like she's got some potential.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> LOL
> 
> Truth: My brain hurts.


put ice cream on your head and recite the ten commandments of Lashley and see what happens


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I havent watched enough to have a favorite part. I just started watching. I'm at the part about The Andersons.

edit-I'm at the Flair part now


DDMac said:


> Which one?? :$
> 
> The one on Jerome Ave didn't have in stock. If they don't have it tomorrow, I gotta go to Best Buy in Cross County.


Rochester:flip


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> put ice cream on your head and recite the ten commandments of Lashley and see what happens


Ice cream and Lashley? How white :side:

Truth: That post reminded me of WCW's Lashley eating cookies banner


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Ice cream and Lashley? How white :side:


:side:


Headliner said:


> Rochester:flip


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :side:


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*WCW, Make me some GIFS PLZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Ice cream and Lashley? How white :side:
> 
> Truth: That post reminded me of WCW's Lashley eating cookies banner


I told you I was part white, stop making fun of me :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Fuck Ray J


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Fuck Ray J


He's gay


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Fuck Ray J


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Fuck Ray J


are you disappointed in his sex tape

I think I made R K O Orton realize that Randy sucks


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who's John?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> are you disappointed in his sex tape


Kim whatever her last night is should have done a solo vid.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm watching Ric Flair vs. Ricky Morton IN A STEEL CAGE!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who's John?


Don't play dumb you added him


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao



WCW said:


> I'm watching Ric Flair vs. Ricky Morton IN A STEEL CAGE!


Same.


Make a gif of Flair flying in on the helicopter plz.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Homicide_187 said:


> Kim whatever her last night is should have done a solo vid.


She's pissing me off. My sister loves the E! channel and she's on there all of the time "We made a sex tape!" "There's no sex tape." "There is a tape, but it's private!" "The tape won't be released!" "The tape is released next Tuesday!" "I'm sorry I wasn't honest with the media about my camera-related shenanigans!"

I would punch her, if I could be bothered.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I got repped for a GIF megapost I made back in October


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Andersons beat the shit out of people.:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I got repped for a GIF megapost I made back in October


Was it a good post?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> Make a gif of Flair flying in on the helicopter plz.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> She's pissing me off. My sister loves the E! channel and she's on there all of the time "We made a sex tape!" "There's no sex tape." "There is a tape, but it's private!" "The tape won't be released!" "The tape is released next Tuesday!" "I'm sorry I wasn't honest with the media about my camera-related shenanigans!"
> 
> I would punch her, if I could be bothered.


The tape was lame anyway  wasn't worth all the hype.









Greatness :agree:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth If I live in London which I plan to do sometime in the future Id sex Bethany in a second.


OK... putting him on ignore


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


I love it:lmao



> Lady B said:
> 
> 
> > OK... putting him on ignore


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Was it a good post?


take a look for yourself it was when I first learned how to make them, i didn't know people still replied to it cause they weren't that good

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wf-archive/289721-gif-megapost.html#post2889036


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Listening to the new Chevelle CD.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Headliner said:


> The Andersons beat the shit out of people.:lmao


Truth - Headliner has never made an obvious comment.

I wish the Andersons had been around to show Sparky Plugg what a proper rookie beating was.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> take a look for yourself it was when I first learned how to make them, i didn't know people still replied to it cause they weren't that good
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wf-archive/289721-gif-megapost.html#post2889036


Not bad for a begininner at the time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Someone please red rep neon123 for me.. I've been out of rep all day.  tell him LadyCroft says hi. *


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

LC link me to one of his posts and I will do it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Teddy Long: When you was in the bar with Ric Flair you had a great time.

I wonder how many times Ric got Teddy laid.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've moved on to the Wargames match.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watched Wrestling's Greatest Managers today and I liked it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Not bad for a begininner at the time.


thank you


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

To anybody who has the Horsemen DVD, is the match list very short?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> To anybody who has the Horsemen DVD, is the match list very short?


It's medium length. There's a lot of extras though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They (The Andersons) kicked Dusty Rhodes while he was on crutches:lmao

Greatness. I would of totally marked out for the Horsemen in the old WWF. They came close....


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao

Truth: This thread has good women in it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LEX LUGER IS ABOUT TO ENTER WARGAMES~!!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady Croft said:


> *Someone please red rep neon123 for me.. I've been out of rep all day.  tell him LadyCroft says hi. *


Give me a link to one of his posts Croft, I'll do it cause you repped me for repping you.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/156059-booking-king.html

Why did i have to get quouted by this person of all people.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

300 is fucking stupid. They don't explain anything at all. It's great for the pure action, but if you want a movie that makes sense, steer clear. Example; why the fuck do the Persians look like Goblins? And I'm absolutely sure that LOTR could sue 300 for copyright infringement about a billion times.

By the way, though, I'm waiting for someone to make a lame/horrible insult in rants, because I have the PERFECT wrestling gif analogy for it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> 300 is fucking stupid. They don't explain anything at all. It's great for the pure action, but if you want a movie that makes sense, steer clear. Example; why the fuck do the Persians look like Goblins? And I'm absolutely sure that LOTR could sue 300 for copyright infringement about a billion times.


So could Disney because of The Hunchback of Notre Dame rip off.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm going to take one, if you don't know what that means i'll tell you when I get back


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> So could Disney because of The Hunchback of Notre Dame rip off.


Could I use the Horsemen avy you made the other day


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Could I use the Horsemen avy you made the other day


Sure.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hehe thanks guys. I'll try to find a post.  We need a search engine *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ross: The NWA management wanted Lex Luger to be their version of Hulk Hogan.........and it NEVER worked.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs. Chaos is unbanned:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Mrs. Chaos is unbanned:lmao


He has been all day :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ross: The NWA management wanted Lex Luger to be their version of Hulk Hogan.........and it NEVER worked.


The WWF management wanted that too. And it NEVER worked.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Sure.


Link plz


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Truth: I am one lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Truth: I am one lucky son of a bitch.


No swearing outside of rants.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Truth: I am one lucky son of a bitch.


Everyone hates you; how is that lucky?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Spartanlax said:


> Everyone hates you; how is that lucky?


Lax sold out to the fucking username colour! Damn him to hell!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Link plz


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Lax sold out to the fucking username colour! Damn him to hell!


I WANTED BLUE! :sad:

By the way, if Sara Del Ray is added to the October UK shows, you're sooo lucky.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

What color is Lax's name? You can't see these changes on firefox so everyone is still equal to me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: playing yahoo pool.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I WANTED BLUE! :sad:
> 
> By the way, if Sara Del Ray is added to the October UK shows, you're sooo lucky.


View your profile and its blue


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I had the black glow. But I changed it:sad:


----------



## 6789 (Oct 9, 2006)

Truth - I am becoming a big prison break, i love season 2!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


:agree:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Meh the only changes i see are italics.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I could listen to the menu music for the Horsemen pretty much all day.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Spartanlax said:


> I WANTED BLUE! :sad:
> 
> By the way, if Sara Del Ray is added to the October UK shows, you're sooo lucky.


It's all the same shit! Damn you n00bs getting all excited about the colour stuff. 2003 called, they want their schtick back!

And I want Lacey!

It's red, AMP.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Meh the only changes i see are italics.


Did you watch all the matches I send you (or at least some of them)? And what did you think of all of'em?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I had the black glow. But I changed it:sad:


What would I be donating to in your sig


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^Points.


WCW said:


> I could listen to the menu music for the Horsemen pretty much all day.


I spent five minutes listening to the music before I started watching.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh, the only color change I've seen is white.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Did you watch all the matches I send you (or at least some of them)? And what did you think of all of'em?


Hero/Kingston was very good, some of the hits to the face were brutal, Joe/Necro was sweet, very violent.

I'm yet to watch Danielson/KENTA, i'll be watching that tonight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lax, send me KENTA/Danielson it's not on PWT


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

™

Sweet. —˜™š› œ � ž Ÿ ¡¦©§¨¢o±

Truth: There's lots of symbols I didn't know about.

¸ÂA`zÆÅÃÄ¿“¸£´


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple H talks alot......


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> ™
> 
> Sweet. —˜™š› œ &#157; ž Ÿ ¡¦©§¨¢o±
> 
> ...


What did you just call me? :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Sending in a bit, AMP, wanna finish making the PERFECT GIF EVER for the next analogy when someone tries a really bad/lame insult and fucks up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Triple H talks alot......


Did you get to the part where Michaels like zones out right before Trips talks? Michaels rules.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did you get to the part where Michaels like zones out right before Trips talks? Michaels rules.


Probably. I'm not sure yet.

Is it early on in the DVD?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Most of the WWE guys quit talking once it gets to 94 or so for obvious reasons.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - I really can't remember the last time I used the word n00b. Now I remember why.

Truth - The board is all slow. I bet it's all the n00bs clamouring to the e-store and it's colourful delights.

Oh


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Probably. I'm not sure yet.
> 
> Is it early on in the DVD?


Within the first hour or so. I don't know the exact time or anything. He just like spaces out on his comments, I found it funny.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

> Hulk Hogan, Ultimate Warrior and Bruno Sammartino will all be signing autographs at the same New Jersey convention and Expo Center in Edison, NJ on 5/6. Sammartino will be signing for free since he refuses to charge for autographs. Warrior is charging $45 for autographs and $75 for photos. Hogan is charging anywhere from $150 to $250 per autograph.


Asshole.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dusty Rhodes said:


> Ric Flair is living proof that most white people aint got no rhythm.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Asshole.


Smart man.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Within the first hour or so. I don't know the exact time or anything. He just like spaces out on his comments, I found it funny.


Oh I know what your talking about. LMAO! Gotta love Shawn.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - Monty just helped me to my eleventh bar.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

In other words Sammartino is the man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1LcJ6N9vwo


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Hogan = prick


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Asshole.


Wow, Warrior and Hogan are both bitches.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Truth - Monty just helped me to my eleventh bar.


Break = bear :$


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

The newest episode of 24 was greatness.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

How much does Virgil charge for autographs?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> The newest episode of 24 was greatness.


It was pretty good from what I remember.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> The newest episode of 24 was greatness.


No spoilers please, I have it recorded :$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Wow, Warrior and Hogan are both bitches.


Well, the difference is, Warrior probably needs the money. Hogan fucking doesn't.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> What did you just call me? :side:


a girl :lmao :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hogan is the man.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Flair > Hogan


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> a girl :lmao :side:


Oh great...He's here again :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Flair > Hogan


:agree:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

xTOMx said:


> a girl :lmao :side:


You say it like its an insult :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now I'm at the part where Ole leaves/get kicked out the Horsemen:$

LUGER


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I just posted some diva gifs from Raw.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/334839-seven-good-gis-raw-4-9-07-a.html#post3928084


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Now I'm at the part where Ole leaves/get kicked out the Horsemen:$
> 
> LUGER


He botches every promo they show:lmao


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

You're getting to the best part. LUGER! SID! JARRETT!!! ROMA!!!!!

On a side note, I rule! I rule like a uh, thing that rules! What do you call that, a queen? What is that? One of the guys from Queer Eye? Whatever it is, I am it.

I think I've had too much caffiene


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> He botches every promo they show:lmao


I notice:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

New avatar


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Boo! It's red, just like your betrayal.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> Oh great...He's here again :side:


WEEYYYYYY and ive been drinking, added bonus 



Cowie said:


> You say it like its an insult :side:


:sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> WEEYYYYYY and ive been drinking, added bonus
> 
> 
> 
> :sad:


Oh lord :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_KCuwQrsmw


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> New avatar


it's lame.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> Oh lord :side:


Heeeeeeeeectic. :side:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

With this, I'm am leaving for the night, basking in the glow of my mildly satisfying green light. I know what you're thinking, and no, I am not a She-Hulk, I am in fact talking about my newly full rep bar.

Night folks!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i feel like ranting about things.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> With this, I'm am leaving for the night, basking in the glow of my mildly satisfying green light. I know what you're thinking, and no, I am not a She-Hulk, I am in fact talking about my newly full rep bar.
> 
> Night folks!


Later Ali


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

This thread is surprising dead for this time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i feel like ranting about things.


Do it


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

JDL rant = ratings


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> This thread is surprising dead for this time.


I guess I mean nothing to you :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> JDL rant = ratings


Absolutely.

DO IT JDL!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya. Make a rant. On Sabrina. Or Stalkers. Or obsession.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> JDL rant = ratings


thanks but there isn't much really. 5 mins later i won't even remember what i was mad at.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> I guess I mean nothing to you :side:


Girl


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Josh Beckett = ratings


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

I wana see a JDL rant


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Rant on how everyone in this thread is an asshole.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Samoa Joe is pro wrestling.

Gonna buy the Horsemen DVD at the ROH show this Saturday.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Girl


  :sad: :no:  :frustrate :evil:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I wonder how RVD will sell the pounce tonight



> Gonna buy the Horsemen DVD at the ROH show this Saturday.


I'll miss the show


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

picking on brye is not fun anymore 

i might make a rant, but i want to think of what pisses me off. if enough things piss me off i will make one, if not i won't.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> :sad: :no:  :frustrate :evil:


:agree: 
 :cuss: :shocked: :sad: :banplz: :no:  :banned: :gun:  :ns :hb  :frustrate :evil:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just bought a glowing username.

Woo?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> picking on brye is not fun anymore


Dont blaspheme! :frustrate


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Rant on how everyone in this thread is an asshole.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> *picking on brye is not fun anymore*


Yes it is :side:


IBotch :lmao Nice John


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Just bought a glowing username.
> 
> Woo?


I can't even see glow on my browser. :sad:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Just bought a glowing username.
> 
> Woo?


nope!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Try IE to see Glowing user names. IMO they look pretty naff.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Just bought a glowing username.
> 
> Woo?


 
Bad move John :$. It doesnt look cool


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I can't even see glow on my browser. :sad:


Me either.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Naff describes them very well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

God Luger is horrible.:lmao


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm bored.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Naff describes them very well.


I'm love your banner man. :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Change your douche usertitle, Inev.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Tempest said:


> I'm love your banner man. :agree:


Why thank you, i'm a big fan of you're work.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> God Luger is horrible.:lmao


Nah


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* Airplane by Subfocus is a bangin' song.

*Edit;* Are you on msn carl?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Who I got next in the Pool tourney. Ima pwn.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Change your douche usertitle, Inev.


Nice avatar


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Change your douche usertitle, Inev.


Fix your damn username.

And download War Rock.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> *Truth;* Airplane by Subfocus is a bangin' song.
> 
> *Edit;* Are you on msn carl?


It keeps signing me out, so i thought fuck it for the night.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Fix your damn username.
> 
> And download War Rock.


:agree:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> It keeps signing me out, so i thought fuck it for the night.


 i wanted to send you 'airplane'


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> i wanted to send you 'airplane'


I'll be on it tomorrow, send it then.

MSN has fucked me off for the night, soz. :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Temp


Killa CaLi said:


> Nah


Ya. His ***** promos really stand out in this DVD.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Why thank you, i'm a big fan of you're work.


Thanks. :$ 


Truth: listening and d/ling Reggae Dancehall.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - CaLi lives in this thread.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: just popped in the ol Reggae Gold 1998. I used to kill this album back in the day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - CaLi lives in this thread.


Please translate your sig :side:

Yeah, I kinda live here too


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I'll be on it tomorrow, send it then.
> 
> MSN has fucked me off for the night, soz. :sad:


Im gona make a dnb mix soon and upload it and force you, mark and CAL to listen to it. CAL and mark coz i know they love to drive fast (at least i think cal does remember reading it somewhere) and dnb is musik to speed to.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> Im gona make a dnb mix soon and upload it and force you, mark and CAL to listen to it. CAL and mark coz i know they love to drive fast (at least i think cal does remember reading it somewhere) and dnb is musik to speed to.


I probably won't enjoy it, but i will have a listen, i'll give anything a whirl.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I probably won't enjoy it, but i will have a listen, i'll give anything a whirl.


You'll love it :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just got back from Grindhouse :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i only got 6 points in basketball today, and im 3/4 from the field. wow im slipping :no:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth- Hi.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^Hi Kenny, your back 



Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Just got back from Grindhouse :side:


Was it good?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Just got back from Grindhouse :side:


Worth seeing?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

oh hey kenny u bac


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - CaLi lives in this thread.


www.gtfo.org


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> You'll love it :agree:


Let's hope man, i need some good, fresh sounds.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watching KOTH.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Worth seeing?


Well the first movie was good but not go out and buy the DVD good, second movie damn near put me to sleep. But don't go by what I say,I usually hate the movies everyone loves and love the movies everyone hates


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> Please translate your sig :side:
> 
> Yeah, I kinda live here too


war pwning = a sicker type of pwning


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I totally forgot to watch RAw last ngiht. I was busy talking to my Mom I forgot it was coming on.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Let's hope man, i need some good, fresh sounds.


Its a good genre of music. I got into it as soon as i herd it, never looked back. Its happy, energetic and basically fuckin' mental. Hopefully you'll like. 
I sent Mark some songs and he loved it and it was the 1st he'd herd of it so...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Well the first movie was good but not go out and buy the DVD good, second movie damn near put me to sleep. But don't go by what I say,I usually hate the movies everyone loves and love the movies everyone hates


I don't know, we seem to have the same tastes when it comes to movies.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> www.gtfo.org


ouch. war pwned.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I totally forgot to watch RAw last ngiht. I was busy talking to my Mom I forgot it was coming on.


Crowd members held up Arby signs. Vickie gave Mickie a Widows Peak.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> Its a good genre of music. I got into it as soon as i herd it, never looked back. Its happy, energetic and basically fuckin' mental. Hopefully you'll like.
> I sent Mark some songs and he loved it and it was the 1st he'd herd of it so...


As long as it's more badass than the WF servers, it'll be sweet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> war pwning = a sicker type of pwning


I think I understand it now :side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> As long as it's more badass than the WF servers, it'll be sweet.


Mate its like a bizzilion time more badass than the WF serves. :agree:


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Truth - My throats been killing me all day, Asprin doesn't work...:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice database 



Headliner said:


> Crowd members held up Arby signs. Vickie gave Mickie a Widows Peak.


I marked out. They changed Mickie's titantron to the Arbys theme too.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I tooks some pics of myself with the new digital camera my Dad bought me. I don't know if I'm going to post them online yet though. hmmm...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice database
> 
> 
> I marked out. They changed Mickie's titantron to the Arbys theme too.


:lmao

Great advertisement for Arbys. I bet the arena was stank.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Melina is the best Womans champ since 1985


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Listening to that Jim Jones - We Fly High song.

ballin'! :$


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> I think I understand it now :side:


haha. It's kind of an inside joke that me and my friends have.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

blue username=awsome


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Listening to that Jim Jones - We Fly High song.
> 
> ballin'! :$


BALLIN!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't know, we seem to have the same tastes when it comes to movies.


Rose McGowen looked super fuckable in Plant terror, also that movie had some of the more digusting and disturbing scenes i have ever witness.Makes Dust toDawn and Dawn of the Dead look PG


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> haha. It's kind of an inside joke that me and my friends have.


oh ok. Because I still didnt get it :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Listening to that Jim Jones - We Fly High song.
> 
> ballin'! :$


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Rose McGowen looked super fuckable in Plant terror, also that movie had some of the more digusting and disturbing scenes i have ever witness.Makes Dust toDawn and Dawn of the Dead look PG


I may go see it. If not I'll wait for the DVD.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Going to see Hot Fuzz today :agree:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Cali = ratings... :side:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Everytime I shut my door, my parents think I am up to no good. :no: :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Cali = ratings... :side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> oh ok. Because I still didnt get it :$


lol. Oh dude, how's your booker coming?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:hb


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Everytime I shut my door, my parents think I am up to no good. :no: :$


They think you are pleasuring yourself while doing hard drugs and voting republican


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> lol. Oh dude, how's your booker coming?


Me and KIF decided to end it. Neither one of us were that interested in it anymore and KIF and I have both had hectic schedules latley. So we decided to just end it. I'll still review your show eventully though


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> blue username=awsome


Wow. Thats bullshit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Wow. Thats bullshit.


It seems to only work for non premiums on firefox. That's what I've seen at least.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Holt said:


> They think you are pleasuring yourself while doing hard drugs and voting republican


They said I was looking at porn. And when I told them to come look at my history, they told me to shut up and go away. :$

In other news, Crackdown is awesome. Glad you got a copy of it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: There's another Lord on the forum. 

Its funny that as soon as I dropped Lord, others seem to want to pick it up



> In other news, Crackdown is awesome. Glad you got a copy of it.


Yea, its so simple,yet so fun.Fuck the Halo demo, I never liked that series


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: Wow, my cyber stalker thought I was bi. :shocked: He thought I wanted to fuck Mickie.WOW hot stuff. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow. Thats bullshit.


:lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> Me and KIF decided to end it. Neither one of us were that interested in it anymore and KIF and I have both had hectic schedules latley. So we decided to just end it. I'll still review your show eventully though


Yeah, whenever's fine.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just AL CAPOWNED Mac Daddy


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Truth - I hate it when melon seeds get stuck on your teeth.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Yeah, whenever's fine.


I'll probably write it once I finish my promo for BTB WC


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Holt said:


> Yea, its so simple,yet so fun.Fuck the Halo demo, I never liked that series


I couldnt ply the demo cause I dont have live. 

How far are you into it?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I just AL CAPOWNED Mac Daddy


:lmao Nice try.


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It seems to only work for non premiums on firefox. That's what I've seen at least.


It actually works for me and i'm not on firefox, but i didn't like the gold colour so i changed it back.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im out, but i will be back later.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :lmao Nice try.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I wasn't impressed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Haidys said:


> It actually works for me and i'm not on firefox, but i didn't like the gold colour so i changed it back.


I mean viewing wise. A bunch of people have said that they've changed colors but the only color changes I can see on firefox are non premium ones.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I wasn't impressed.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Truth : I called Serra knocking Pierre the fuck out and Diesel laughed at me. 

Half a week late, but I forgot to brag.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: about to read one of my old novels over again. 500+ pages...I love it.

Truth: I've become a book junkie. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

i$e said:


> Truth : I called Serra knocking Pierre the fuck out and Diesel laughed at me.
> 
> Half a week late, but I forgot to brag.


I did plenty of that for you.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Truth: about to read one of my old novels over again. 500+ pages...I love it.
> 
> Truth: I've become a book junkie. :side:


I tried to read the other day but then the commercials ended.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Where is this so called owning of Mac?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: GSP, Swick and Diego all losing pissed me off. I hope Hughes destroys Serra now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They just showed that horrible powerbomb of doom. Sid could of killed him.:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Finally the store has some semi-usable options.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Too bad it ripped me off for my colour change for my name.

What is this faggotry?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I did plenty of that for you.


Good man. :agree:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Too bad it ripped me off for my colour change for my name.
> 
> What is this faggotry?


For the moment, only non-premium members can change the color of their names.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I tried to read the other day but then the commercials ended.


lol

I'll be sure to give you something worthwhile to read if you catch my drift.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

EGame said:


> For the moment, only non-premium members can change the color of their names.


:no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> lol
> 
> I'll be sure to give you something worthwhile to read if you catch my drift.


Wait, WTF.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Tempest said:


> lol
> 
> I'll be sure to give you something worthwhile to read if you catch my drift.


I'll be waiting. :yum:


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

When did this color changing option start?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> They just showed that horrible powerbomb of doom. Sid could of killed him.


Told you. That match is on the Pillman DVD. I thought he killed him.


New usertitle son


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Obviously sometime within the last ten hours.

Man, you'd think if anything the Premium members would get it first?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wait, WTF.


LOL don't worry I didn't forget about u K.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> When did this color changing option start?


Earlier today.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth- Hi.

Where's Cowie?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*First post top of the page

Can someone with some authority please let the the poster WF's Hardcorechamp know that his signature is stretching the screen *


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Evolution said:


>


Not you too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm at the part where "Pretty" Paul Roma becomes a Horsemen. I wish Ali was here for this LMAO!


Tempest said:


> LOL don't worry I didn't forget about u K.


That PM:angry:


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Earlier today.


well I got lucky then. First time I visited the e-store in months and it was right when it started.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *First post top of the page
> 
> Can someone with some authority please let the the poster WF's Hardcorechamp know that his signature is stretching the screen *


Doesn't strech my screen.

<3 28 inch widescreen.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Not you too.


What can I say? I just want to be Cali.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *First post top of the page
> 
> Can someone with some authority please let the the poster WF's Hardcorechamp know that his signature is stretching the screen *


I know it annoyed me yesterday. It was much worse then.
I told David and he shrunk his sig. But its still annoying. 
You alright sabrina?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Doesn't strech my screen.
> 
> <3 28 inch widescreen.


*braggart. *


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

King Placebo said:


> Truth- Hi.
> 
> Where's Cowie?


I'M HERE!!!


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish there was a preview option to see how my username would look, i want to fiddle around with the styles and see what i like but i don't have enough points, so i guess i'm stuck with this then.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Paid for it myself, it got delivered last Wednesday. Just in time for the holidays


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm at the part where "Pretty" Paul Roma becomes a Horsemen. I wish Ali was here for this LMAO!
> 
> That PM:angry:


Yes, love.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tom, I am absolutely wonderful. Thank you for asking! How are you?*


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Haidys said:


> I wish there was a preview option to see how my username would look, i want to fiddle around with the styles and see what i like but i don't have enough points, so i guess i'm stuck with this then.


It's not like it's going to break the bank. Hell I bought three stylize options, one of them was already on my name (bold), another worked (Italics) and the last one didn't work (colour).


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

...


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Tom, I am absolutely wonderful. Thank you for asking! How are you?*


Quite drunk actually which is good.  gona be heading to bed passing out soon.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Tom, I am absolutely wonderful. Thank you for asking! How are you?*


Brina Brina Brina!!!!! Whats up chica?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> I'M HERE!!!


You interested in some pool before I go fro my KFC lunch?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Uhhh....? :argh:


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Evolution said:


> It's not like it's going to break the bank. Hell I bought three stylize options, one of them was already on my name (bold), another worked (Italics) and the last one didn't work (colour).


Yeah i know, i messed up a few times as well, not complaining about it really.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

:ns


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Yes, love.


*Tempy Tempy Tempy! If you move to Tampa I can say, Tempy Tempy in Tampa! *


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:banplz:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I felt like a hero today. I miss going to the corner store for a hero and a bag of potato chips. :yum:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm totally inebriated


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

So you are well lubricated?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Uhh..Diesel?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> *Paul Roma*
> Ric wishes he could of been me. But he couldn't. He was older, wasn't as good looking, didn't have the body.


LMAO!


Tempest said:


> Truth: I felt like a hero today. I miss going to the corner store for a hero and a bag of potato chips. :yum:


Damn you NYC people calling subs, "heros".


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> So you are well lubricated?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The only annoying thing about the Horsemen DVD is how Arn did the whole thing in kayfabe.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Damn you NYC people calling subs, "heros".


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The only annoying thing about the Horsemen DVD is how Arn did the whole thing in kayfabe.


You mean Pillsberry Doughboy?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What do ya like on ya hero, Tempy?*


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

King Placebo said:


>


So, who unbanned you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> You mean Pillsberry Doughboy?


I bet he wishes he could be Paul Roma too.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

innebriated, drunk, tanked, lubed, plastered, murked?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

David.

Edit- For Rajah.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

King Placebo said:


> You interested in some pool before I go fro my KFC lunch?


Yeah. Just a quick few. I gotta do stuff. I don't wanna but its gotta be done.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

my glow color didn't didnt work


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The only annoying thing about the Horsemen DVD is how Arn did the whole thing in kayfabe.


Yea, good thing Flair didn't.

It would of been so great if Double A talked about his "altercations" with Sid. But that would of went totally off topic.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I bet he wishes he could be Paul Roma too.


HHH's comments on Roma made me LOL


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

King Placebo said:


> David.
> 
> Edit- For Rajah.


Why, you deserved it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: The Black Scorpion was a character that Ole Anderson thought up and I don't know where.....Ole must have been high that day and Ole doesn't get high so I don't know where it came from.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> my glow color didn't didnt work


Haha, I'm guessing it got removed!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Yeah. Just a quick few. I gotta do stuff. I don't wanna but its gotta be done.


Meet me in the nightingale. I couldn't find backspin.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just posted some magazine scans of SVR2008 in the official discussion thread. Check it out, yeah?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My nick color change didn't work *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sabrina. Comment in this thread please. I think you could say something good:$
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334636-wwe-ideas-storylines.html


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Only if you rewatch Serra dropping bombs again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just posted some magazine scans of SVR2008 in the official discussion thread. Check it out, yeah?


Those are so F*ckin lifelike its insane


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: The Black Scorpion was a character that Ole Anderson thought up and I don't know where.....Ole must have been high that day and Ole doesn't get high so I don't know where it came from.


That was the second greatest line on the DVD.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

what a waste of 750 points


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

People who don't know who the Four Horsemen = Thumbs down


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - *Fuck Matt Serra.*


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> what a waste of 750 points


Shit happens


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao

EDIT: At Diesel :side:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - *Fuck Matt Serra.*


Haha, I could see that was going to happen as soon as it was announced. Knocked out strong.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That was the second greatest line on the DVD.


Does the greatest line come before or after that line?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *What do ya like on ya hero, Tempy?*


Ham, Turkey, lettuce, tomatoes, salt, pepper, vineger. :yum: thats the best. I haven't had one since I left NYC.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Pretty" Paul Roma just called Double A pillsbury doughboy :lmao.

Why thats funny to me, I have no idea.


Killa CaLi said:


> People who don't know who the Four Horsemen = Thumbs down


:agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Does the greatest line come before or after that line?


After. Have you watched the whole DVD yet?


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

ECW about to start

new username color


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Mark Briscoe will Shooting Star Press off of anything.

ANYTHING!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Who are the Four Horseman?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> After. Have you watched the whole DVD yet?


No, I just passed that line, that's why I mentioned it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Mark Briscoe will Shooting Star Press off of anything.
> 
> ANYTHING!


Okay that is just plain cool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vince looks like Al Capone.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just posted some magazine scans of SVR2008 in the official discussion thread. Check it out, yeah?


Link.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Ham, Turkey, lettuce, tomatoes, salt, pepper, vineger. :yum: thats the best. I haven't had one since I left NYC.


*That sounds absolutely yummy! Where did you move too, Tempy?*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Link.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3928803-post197.html


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Foot long meatball sub from NY > Foot long meatball sub from Australia.

They just aren't the same since I got on from NY


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back whats up? i lost in sdvsraw2007 John Cena (c) vs Edge vs my created player vs RVD, and Edge pinned RVD to win to become wwe champ, i lost .


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Mark Briscoe will Shooting Star Press off of anything.
> 
> ANYTHING!


He'll never get a job at the WWE then.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3928803-post197.html


Cheers mate, i actually had a look, but... i couldnt find... im not really with it atm tbh.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Jillian is just.... Ugh...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Sabrina. Comment in this thread please. I think you could say something good:$
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334636-wwe-ideas-storylines.html


Bump. Anybody can comment. For some reason I like this thread.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want to see Savage inducted by Stephine into the HOF next year. That would rule.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *That sounds absolutely yummy! Where did you move too, Tempy?*


Georgia. Its ALOT more quiet than what I'm used to. I lived in Brooklyn, Bronx & Queens while in NYC and there was no place in all those area's that I lived that was as quiet as it is here. I miss my trains too.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im sorry but i can't think of anything to wright a rant about.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I want to see Savage inducted by Stephine into the HOF next year. That would rule.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I want to see Savage inducted by Stephine into the HOF next year. That would rule.


Ratings.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. They do mention the Double A/Sid encounter.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Evolution said:


>


:lmao this makes my day.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Responded, K2

Tempy, wow, that must have been a culture shock. I know it would be if I had to suddenly move into a big city. I'm a country girl and I live WAY back in the woods. I love the piece and quiet and all that nature has to offer. 

Did you at least move close to Atlanta?*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334856-stephanie-mcmahon-gets-promotion.html#post3928696 somebody please tell me this is a joke. please!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Mr. Hippopotamus


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Responded, K2
> 
> Tempy, wow, that must have been a culture shock. I know it would be if I had to suddenly move into a big city. I'm a country girl and I live WAY back in the woods. I love the piece and quiet and all that nature has to offer.
> 
> Did you at least move close to Atlanta?*


No, I live further south from ATL. Its about a 2 hr ride.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Sabrina.:$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching The Simpsons.

New(ish) episode. Ewwww, grosssss. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think Cashfire just spews out facts without really thinking about them.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :no: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/334494-mayans-predict-end-world-2012-too-soon.html its bs to me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I think Cashfire just spews out facts without really thinking about them.


:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Simpsons is so boring now, it stopped being good a long time ago. But I have seen the old episodes so many damn times I just hate it.

Augh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I think Cashfire just spews out facts without really thinking about them.


SID SAVED WWF FROM BEING BOUGHT OUT BY WCW!!!!!!!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I'm tired. i'm out for the night. Later guys.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

bye tempest


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Later Temp.


WCW said:


> I think Cashfire just spews out facts without really thinking about them.


Same.

His next thread should be on Paul Roma.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - If Punk gets some type of wrestling role at Backlash, I'll be happy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sid is the ONLY person to pin Sting clean.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Sid is the ONLY person to pin Sting clean.


I know


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jeez, you can get a PS3 for cheap as hell now on eBay.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Sid is the ONLY person to pin Sting clean.


No he isn't. Goldberg beat him for the title clean in WCW in about 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Dusty tells a story that is either a flat out bull **** lie or a senoir moment. He claims to have been in a bar with John Belushi & Bette Midler hanging out when the Horsemen walked in and the whole crowd flocked to them. Since the Horsemen were formed in '85 and Belushi died in 1982, I'm fairly confident in saying it didn't happen.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> No he isn't. Goldberg beat him for the title clean in WCW in about 2 or 3 minutes.


I know, I'm making fun of Cashfire who said that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> :lmao


:lmao




> I know, I'm making fun of Cashfire who said that.


Oh...I didn't read his thread.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't...it'll make you stupider just looking at it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao


Maybe he meant Jim Belushi? Who knows.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


I was skeptical about that too:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Watching tv.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Watching tv.


hey frankie, how are you doing? everything good?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The WWE should just get rid of Armageddon because it's a horrible show every year.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm doing ok I think I might be getting sick . Just watching movie right now I'm watching Click.


How are you?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I'm doing ok I think I might be getting sick . Just watching movie right now I'm watching Click.
> 
> 
> How are you?


that sucks  but thats a good movie . 

im good, i only got 6 points in basketball today, and i was 3/4. i guess its because i only took 4 shots but it pisses me off when i play bad. so do you think ecw will have a higher rating then last weeks? and did you like raw?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RVD lost, welcome to TNA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> RVD lost, welcome to TNA.


And a NWA title run.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: frankie im going to go and beat my brother in NBA live 2005. i will be back, and the same result will happen as last time i will win. brb.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> And a NWA title run.


Before Joe :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*PUNK TURNS~!!!!!*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spoiler



I just marked out at my favorite wrestler turning heel 




Are we using spoiler tags? or is it free to talk?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

One of the most predictable heel turns since Booker turned heel in 2005. Still, this should lead to some good promos from him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> *PUNK TURNS~!!!!!*


*AND THE CROWD DOESN'T REACT!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Woo.

Now I have a reason to watch ECW on Friday.

I was going to watch it anyway, but. :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

The crowd killed Punks heel turn.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *AND THE CROWD DOESN'T REACT!!!!!!!!!!*


:lmao so true.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Flair introduces Roma*

Trips: The job guy from the WWE? What?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Roma: Ric, wishes he could have been me, but he couldn't

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Roma: Ric, wishes he could have been me, but he couldn't
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


True story, Ric can't say he was half of the Young Stallions with Jim Powers.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd love to see Paul Roma and Sid in the Horsemen at the same time. Sid would of probably tried to kill Roma.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk turned heel? I KNEW it. I told everyone he was going to turn because he looked like he was going to fued with the New Breed.

Never doubt me. All the Orton marks did when I said Kennedy would win MITB.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


You can buy the full season of 98 Raw for 65 bucks from that Corey dude.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Gotta love it. Almost as awesome as a shocking (to me, at least) heel turn with 0 crowd reaction.



> Punk turned heel? I KNEW it. I told everyone he was going to turn because he looked like he was going to fued with the New Breed.
> 
> Never doubt me. All the Orton marks did when I said Kennedy would win MITB.


Please, it could have gone either way with Punk, and anyone with a brain knew Kennedy would win MITB.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

THEY HAVE HIGHLIGHTS OF THE FIRST MATCH I EVER SAW!!!!!!!!!!!

Best. DVD. Ever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Please, it could have gone either way with Punk,


Yeah, it could have, but then again, in theory, Finlay could face Cena for the WWE title on next weeks Raw and beat him clean in under a minute. It just looked pretty obvious.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You can buy the full season of 98 Raw for 65 bucks from that Corey dude.


How you know?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

lol at the end of Flair/Anderson, the lady in the front row has a priceless reaction.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't want to wait until Friday to watch ECW. Someone better get up a WMV soon..


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> How you know?


http://board.deathvalleydriver.com/index.php?showtopic=26223&hl=


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cal, was Colbert new last night?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, it could have, but then again, in theory, Finlay could face Cena for the WWE title on next weeks Raw and beat him clean in under a minute. It just looked pretty obvious.


No, he couldn't, because Cena doesn't lose cleanly and Finlay will never hold a world title in WWE, along with the fact that RAW's busy with the 4-way feud brewing. That theory/comparison sucked. When you watch ECW, you'll know what I mean, there was three different fake out moments, so it wasn't clear if he really joined or not until they hoisted Punk up.

If I may, let me use a little analogy for your attempt at a comparison. Imagine that you're BJ Whitmer, and the suplex through the table attempt is you giving a comparison.








HOW THE FUCK DID YOU MISS THAT?! ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?! THE TABLE ISN'T MOVING, ASSHOLE! YOU'D HAVE TO BE A RETARD TO MISS THE TABLE! FUCK YOU WHITMER! FUCK YOU!


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: Just bought a glow to my username and the ability to bypass flood time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://board.deathvalleydriver.com/index.php?showtopic=26223&hl=


Holy shit:shocked: 



> Cal, was Colbert new last night?


Yeah


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't believe punk turned heel.  :shocked:  :shocked:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - 'Some Kid Of Monster' was the only song I really enjoyed off Metallica's St. Anger album. :$

Edit: Damn it, I missed it, too. :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- eating some leftover Ham.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> No, he couldn't, because Cena doesn't lose cleanly and Finlay will never hold a world title in WWE, along with the fact that RAW's busy with the 4-way feud brewing. That theory/comparison sucked. When you watch ECW, you'll know what I mean, there was three different fake out moments, so it wasn't clear if he really joined or not until they hoisted Punk up.


Yeah, it WON'T happen but theoretically anything CAN happen.

Well, I'll watch it but I've seen these types of heel turns before, the arguments followed by the swerve turn.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Bischoff: He looked like a poorly dressed male stripper.

That's your multiple time NWA/TNA World Champion folks


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - 'Some Kid Of Monster' was the only song *I really* *enjoyed* off *Metallica's St. Anger album*. :$
> 
> Edit: Damn it, I missed it, too. :sad:


....must...kill....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This just in, Finlay is booked to beat John Cena tomorrow night for the WWE title in three seconds at a house show in Braintree, MA.

-Credit, Dave Meltzer and the Wrestling Observer.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- chatting with Headliner 


Another Truth- I can't remember the first match I ever saw*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Isn't Burke hurt or something? I thought I read that and if so that makes sense to turn Punk heel since his mic work is strong and he can be the head voice of the New Breed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Damn, I want RAW seasons '97 and 98, and Nitro '97.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> ....must...kill....


The rest of the album was pretty terrible, I can admit that.

But that song is actually pretty good. I like it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *Bischoff: He looked like a poorly dressed male stripper.*
> 
> That's your multiple time NWA/TNA World Champion folks


I was just about to post that in this thread.:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This ham is hamtastic.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Isn't Burke hurt or something? I thought I read that and if so that makes sense to turn Punk heel since his mic work is strong and he can be the head voice of the New Breed.


Because Burke hurt means he can't talk?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Damn, I want RAW seasons '97 and 98, and Nitro '97.


Ditto, give me 65 dollars plz.

You can actually download all of Nitro 97 off of PWTorrents and burn it to DVD for much cheaper and it's around the same quality.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Because Burke hurt means he can't talk?


I never said that but you don't see HHH on Raw do you?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

You can get 96/97 Nitros on any download site, actually downloading all of 96 as we speak and gonna be burning them to DVDs


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Ditto, give me 65 dollars plz.
> 
> You can actually download all of Nitro 97 off of PWTorrents and burn it to DVD for much cheaper and it's around the same quality.


Don't have a DVD burner and fuck downloading 52 episodes each.








HAH!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Don't have a DVD burner and fuck downloading 52 episodes each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ratings.

Austin > Cena


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> You can get 96/97 Nitros on any download site, actually downloading all of 96 as we speak and gonna be burning them to DVDs


I've tried doing that in the past but I don't have the patience for it.

Guess I'll try again.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I knew you'd like that gif Cali. I prefer this one though:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Isn't Burke hurt or something? I thought I read that and if so that makes sense to turn Punk heel since his mic work is strong and he can be the head voice of the New Breed.


Burke isn't hurt. He just sold the hell out of the knees last week.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> I never said that but you don't see HHH on Raw do you?


I never said you said that, but if even if he is injured (which after watching ECW is extremely doubtful), he'd still be able to be the head voice. But, where the hell did HHH get thrown in here as a comparison? It's not like HHH could stand around and talk for 6 months, and plus Vince would rather him be at home with his granddaughter and daughter instead of travelling everywhere.

Your comparisons or whatever tonight are really...uh...weird, and don't make much sense.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Burke isn't hurt. He just sold the hell out of the knees last week.


Actually I thought I heard it was something with his shoulder or something. 

Either way, whether he is or isn't it's cool to see Punk heel.

Truth ~ That Stunner on Cena is actually one of the best Stunners I've ever seen. So many of them have come out looking bad.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - I knew you'd like that gif Cali. I prefer this one though:


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ That Stunner on Cena is actually one of the best Stunners I've ever seen. So many of them have come out looking bad.


Trump. :side:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I loved ECW tonight and loved the CM Punk heel turn, too bad the crowd was lifeless.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I never said you said that, but if even if he is injured (which after watching ECW is extremely doubtful), he'd still be able to be the head voice. But, where the hell did HHH get thrown in here as a comparison? It's not like HHH could stand around and talk for 6 months, and plus Vince would rather him be at home with his granddaughter and daughter instead of travelling everywhere.
> 
> Your comparisons or whatever tonight are really...uh...weird, and don't make much sense.


I just threw HHH out there because he's hurt and not on tv. It's not the same situation but when a guy gets hurt sometimes they don't show up on tv. That's all I meant. Edge is hurt but he's on tv because all he has is a fractured jaw. I just thought I read he got hurt and didn't know the severity of the injury so for all I know he could've been taken off tv for the time being which would have explained the reason for Punk turning heel and becoming New Breed leader (if he infact does become leader, he's at least second in charge now)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> I loved ECW tonight and loved the CM Punk heel turn, too bad the crowd was lifeless.


They didn't react to a goddamn thing. :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The crowd has been ruining ECW for a while now. Its no secret.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

At least this leaves room for RVD/CM Punk feud, it can write itself


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> They didn't react to a goddamn thing. :no:


Except, ironically, to CM Punk as a face.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Except, ironically, to CM Punk as a face.


Not much though. Smackdown crowds are killing ECW.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Mongo went to a strip joint and 2 weeks later we still hadn't seen him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Mongo went to a strip joint and 2 weeks later we still hadn't seen him.


That's the best line.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> At least this leaves room for RVD/CM Punk feud, it can write itself


They should be a tag team named the Odd Couple.

Straight Edge 4:20 FTW


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mongo disappeared:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why would somebody pretend to be a girl on the internet?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

They should be called....

"High & Dry" :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That's the best line.


Glad I said it then 

Flair: I'm already divorced, lets get some of these other guys divorced.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I already have the most posts in the SVR2008 discussion thread, by a pretty fair amount. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Are there any wrestling torrent sites besides PWT and XWT?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why would somebody pretend to be a girl on the internet?


To get rep.


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Punk turned heel? :shocked: 

I've got to start watching ECW more often :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Are there any wrestling torrent sites besides PWT and XWT?


Try Google son.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Are there any wrestling torrent sites besides PWT and XWT?


No good ones.

Truth: After watching the Horsemen Doc. I've come to the conclusion that Evolution sucked.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Try Google son.


Fine dad.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No good ones.
> 
> Truth: After watching the Horsemen Doc. I've come to the conclusion that Evolution sucked.


That reminds me of the first few words of the Dec 22, 2003 newsletter.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back, and i won again  133-124


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That reminds me of the first few words of the Dec 22, 2003 newsletter.


Looks like I got something to read.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> THE HORSEMAN HAVE ALL THE BELTS!!!


Priceless


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Priceless


I'm actually shocked that they didn't utter a word about Evolution in the DVD.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm going to pick up that DVD sometime this week. Seems like it's quite the 'hoot'.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm actually shocked that they didn't utter a word about Evolution in the DVD.


Without the Horsemen there wouldn't be an NWO or DX but Evolution would have still existed :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Without the Horsemen there wouldn't be an NWO or DX but Evolution would have still existed :side:


:lmao Maybe that's what they meant.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm actually shocked that they didn't utter a word about Evolution in the DVD.


Probably because it would have been insulting to even mention that stable in a Horseman Doc.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evolution > Horsemen


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I had bought the godfather from gamefly next game I want to buy is NHL 2K7.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Evolution > Horsemen


:ns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Some guy thinks CM Punk might join the originals.....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Some guy thinks CM Punk might join the originals.....


yeah, the Straightedge guy joining a beer-swiller and a couple of potheads. Makes sense.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I had bought the godfather from gamefly next game I want to buy is NHL 2K7.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Hart Foundation 1997 ($50)
> 
> Disc 1
> Bret v. Austin - Survivor Series 11/17/96 (VHS Master)
> ...


omg


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Evolution > Horsemen


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I wish Arn wasn't kayfabe, how lame of him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> omg


Cory?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-After looking at the first DVD, I really noticed how superior the 80's Horsemen were to the 90's. For the most part that is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Cory?


Nah, another dude. I'm starting to find out who the popular ones are and searching their posts.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Corey is the man I want that Best of RAW and Nitro.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nah, another dude. I'm starting to find out who the popular ones are and searching their posts.


Who's most popular?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> yeah, the Straightedge guy joining a beer-swiller and a couple of potheads. Makes sense.


Yeah, but it's more so the fact that Punk isn't an original.

I said he wasn't an original so he wasn't going to join and said it isn't like the nWo where they'll book anyone to join and that there's a reason they're called "New Breed" and "Originals". Then he said, "and the WWE cares about that because?". Then I just said it was pointless and said he doesn't have to believe me, but come next week Punk will still be a heel.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's why I try to stay away from the WWE section, too many idiots.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who's most popular?


Corey, Bix, and Goodhelmet are the three most popular so far.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think I ever will stay away from the WWE section because I enjoy posting my opinions on the show. Plus, laughing is always fun.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Truth-After looking at the first DVD, I really noticed how superior the 80's Horsemen were to the 90's. For the most part that is.


Because the original is normally the best.

Truth: When I think of the Horsemen I always thought of Flair, Andersons, Tully, and Benoit. Everyone else always seemed meh to me and never really belonged. After watching the DVD I say Windham fit well though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, I will admit that it is better now than it was a couple of months ago. It seemed you couldn't go more than 5 posts in any thread without somebody making an idiotic post.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because the original is normally the best.
> 
> Truth: When I think of the Horsemen I always thought of Flair, Andersons, Tully, and Benoit. Everyone else always seemed meh to me and never really belonged. After watching the DVD I say Windham fit well though.


I THINK OF LEX LUGER AND HIS DEVASTATING TORTURE RACK!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Corey, Bix, and Goodhelmet are the three most popular so far.


Corey's my man. Fuck the rest.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I THINK OF LEX LUGER AND HIS DEVASTATING TORTURE RACK!


Paul Roma > All

Ric Flair wishes he was Paul Roma.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because the original is normally the best.
> 
> Truth: When I think of the Horsemen I always thought of Flair, Andersons, Tully, and Benoit. Everyone else always seemed meh to me and never really belonged. After watching the DVD I say Windham fit well though.


True. I always thought of those 6 people you named when the Horsemen is brought up.

I think I'll go and buy like 15 suits tomorrow to start fulfilling the Horsemen lifestyle.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Corey's my man. Fuck the rest.


I wish I would have known about him when I sold 85 bucks worth of DVDs on eBay a few weeks ago, then I'd be watching old Raws or Nitros right now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> True. I always thought of those 6 people you named when the Horsemen is brought up.
> 
> I think I'll go and buy like 15 suits tomorrow to start fulfilling the Horsemen lifestyle.


I just want to go buy some expensive shoes, walk up to a random person, and say "MY SHOES COST MORE THAN YOUR TUITION!"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I just want to go buy some expensive shoes, walk up to a random person, and say "MY SHOES COST MORE THAN YOUR TUITION!"


:lmao

That would be Ballin'.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I just want to go buy some expensive shoes, walk up to a random person, and say "MY SHOES COST MORE THAN YOUR TUITION!"


Then throw your suit off and elbow drop it a few times.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I wish I would have known about him when I sold 85 bucks worth of DVDs on eBay a few weeks ago, then I'd be watching old Raws or Nitros right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I just want to go buy some expensive shoes, walk up to a random person, and say "MY SHOES COST MORE THAN YOUR TUITION!"


Then blade for no reason.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I just want to go buy some expensive shoes, walk up to a random person, and say "MY SHOES COST MORE THAN YOUR TUITION!"


:lmao

It was pretty funny when Flair talked about "Space Mountain". Seems like the women loved that ride.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watched Sin City again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vs7AYAbDnw

:lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Old shit King Khali.

Chad Warden was last weeks news.

Besides. This guy > Chad Warden.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1kuifz5GgU


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chadwarden would make a superb youtube shooter.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Waiting for ECW to start. 25 more minutes to go.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vs7AYAbDnw
> 
> :lmao


He's my hero.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Waiting for ECW to start. 25 more minutes to go.


Nothing happens. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Speaking of YouTube shooting. MoralVirus needs to upload some more vids. He's my favorite shooter.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=moralvirus


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Chadwarden would make a superb youtube shooter.


Chad Warden vs. Kent Jones vs. rvdtito......GLOCKDOWN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Nothing happens. :side:




Truth: I bought a black username but it's still gold for some reason.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Chad Warden vs. Kent Jones vs. rvdtito......GLOCKDOWN!!!!!!!!!!


BUYRATES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I bought a black username but it's still gold for some reason.


Don't listen to Derek. He's drunk. You'll like ECW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Don't listen to Derek. He's drunk. You'll like ECW


Drunk? I'm not AMP.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Drunk? I'm not AMP.


We know that


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm watching the bit about the Horsemen vitamins.:lmao

Almost done with all the extras.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

The horsemen DVD is out now?

If it is I shall be getting it next pay day.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

A lot of wrestlers shoots on this youtube profile. Including Ron Simmons.

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=MrShootInterviewV2

*DAMN!*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The only extras I've watched so far, are Horsemen Vitamins, Horsemen Break Dusty's arm, and Flair/Morton Cage match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> The horsemen DVD is out now?
> 
> If it is I shall be getting it next pay day.


Yea it came out today.

Truth-I love how Tully and Flair would talk about living the Horsemen style and then Double A would randomly come in and talk about kicking someone's ass.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Canucks/Stars is going to be a fun playoff series to watch. Can't wait for it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea it came out today.
> 
> Truth-I love how Tully and Flair would talk about living the Horsemen style and then Double A would randomly come in and talk about kicking someone's ass.


Double A says "jack" in that one promo a bunch of times, he's awesome.

I love how Long is "Teddy Long: NWA Referee" for the 1st half and "Theodore Long: SD GM" for the 2nd half of the DVD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I definitely want to get it. I may just ask my bro to get it for me and I'll pay him back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AWESOME promos on the second disc.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I need to watch more Lex Luger promos he can be hilarious at times.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I need to watch more Lex Luger promos he can be hilarious at times.


Sid + Luger + Promos = Ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*AND YOUR T-SHIRTS ARE TOO TIGHT TOO, BILLY!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> *AND YOUR T-SHIRTS ARE TOO TIGHT TOO, BILLY!*


*
LIKE THE BELT AROUND MATT SERRA'S WAIST!!!!!!!*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Luger botches at least 2 promos on that DVD.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I hate you.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I hate you.




Come on, you never expected me to post that. Such a.....SWERVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I need to watch more Lex Luger promos he can be hilarious at times.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=BHTj7qfnTak


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Come on, you never expected me to post that. Such a.....SWERVE!!!!!!!!


Yeah. Yeah, you got me. 

But seriously. Fuck the Terra.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Diesel said:


> Yeah. Yeah, you got me.
> 
> But seriously. Fuck the Terra.


Diesel loves me. <3


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Yeah. Yeah, you got me.
> 
> But seriously. Fuck the Terra.


Matt Hughes is going to own him and it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need to watch Flair/Taker from WM 18. Just to see Arn give Taker the Spine Buster


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Fail said:


> Diesel loves me. <3


Go back to the Video Games section.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fail said:


> Diesel loves me. <3


You hate me.:sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im watching ecw and im bored.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I love everyone....except the people I hate.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for that link Cali.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

If *THE TERRA!~!!!!* beats Hughes, I call shenanigans.

....Steroid shenanigans. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> If *THE TERRA!~!!!!* beats Hughes, I call shenanigans.
> 
> ....Steroid shenanigans. :side:


I'm going to laugh if the drug tests come back for UFC 69 and he comes up positive.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I love everyone....except the people I hate.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: I'm going to be a Flair gimmick poster in the WWE section for the time being.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Matt Serra sounds like the most generic UFC fighter of all time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Matt Serra sounds like the most generic UFC fighter of all time.


Just give him the nyquil, it worked for Chuck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Whenever you are given the nickname "The Iceman", it's a nice way of telling you that you have no charisma.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Sting get kicked out of the horsemen at Clash Of The Champions.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I liked the way Jarrett got kicked out.

It really sucks that WCW wouldnt bring back Tully because he failed a drug test. With him, we would of never had to be bothered with Paul Roma:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I liked the way Jarrett got kicked out.
> 
> It really sucks that WCW wouldnt bring back Tully because he failed a drug test. With him, we would of never had to be bothered with Paul Roma:sad:


Without Roma the DVD would have sucked though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish Austin would of more commentary in the documentary.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Without Roma the DVD would have sucked though.


Ya. We needed him calling Double A the Pillsbury Doughboy and how Flair wished he could be Paul Roma.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya. We needed him calling Double A the Pillsbury Doughboy and how Flair wished he could be Paul Roma.


Absolutely.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I figured out how to get current PSP games for free. 

:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I figured out how to get current PSP games for free.
> 
> :hb


link.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

How


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Season 2 of The Venture Bros on DVD = Ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> How


With my firmware, just download the torrent and unzip it to my memory card.

They load twice as fast too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> With my firmware, just download the torrent and unzip it to my memory card.
> 
> They load twice as fast too.


o

I gotta wait until somebody figures out how to downgrade 3.11


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> o
> 
> I gotta wait until somebody figures out how to downgrade 3.11


You may be able to use a devhook. I'm not sure though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

New Flair Post:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3930160-post76.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> New Flair Post:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3930160-post76.html


:lmao

awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You may be able to use a devhook. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


NVM I was incorrect.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> NVM I was incorrect.


 Damn


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW, You NEED to watch a promo on the second disc of the Horsemen DVD.

It's called "Flair Going Off On Bischoff"


So awesome, I marked out at the end:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW, You NEED to watch a promo on the second disc of the Horsemen DVD.
> 
> It's called "Flair Going Off On Bischoff"
> 
> ...


I already did, It's great. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I already did, It's great. :lmao


I marked out when he chopped Mongo:lmao


That's gif'able


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Missed Punk's supposed heel turn... 

Got weed in the process though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watched Angle/Nagata vs. Bernard/Tomko.

All I'll say is that Angle is lucky that he was against Bernard & Tomko, otherwise he'd probably be dead. The match was pretty short, not even 15 minutes, and Angle was only in the match for maybe 5 or 6 minutes.

There was a cool spot where Angle locked in the Ankle lock on Tomko, then Nagata put on the Nagata Lock on Tomko, which reminded me of when Angle & Benoit were a team.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: Missed Punk's supposed heel turn...
> 
> Got weed in the process though.


Missed a straight edge man turn heel because you had to get weed?


Nice.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Punk turned heel? Fuck yeah! What a thing to wake up to.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> Punk turned heel? Fuck yeah! What a thing to wake up to.


It got no reaction from the crowd though. It was a pretty weak turn, IMO.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


>


 >


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> >


nuh-uh


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Punk's expression was great


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Still, he might actually get a push now. It's a good thing when you look at the lack of top level heels.

I'm saddened to see the likes of Rajah have sold out to the colour. He's old enough to know better. :no:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> It got no reaction from the crowd though. It was a pretty weak turn, IMO.


Maybe most of the crowd didn't want him to turn heel.

Truth: Just posted some Mr McMahon avatars and a SmackDown one.

Truth: I really enjoyed ECW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya. The crowd has been screwing ECW up...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At least it looks like we're going to see an ECW heel get a decent push that isn't Snitsky.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

ECW's crowd is too big...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe Shane's idea was better all along. I remember making a thread on that back in December


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It was a matter of time before he turned heel, although I would of expected it in a more spectacular fashion (i.e screwing an orignal out of a win or something) that ios probably why the crowd was so dead. Which is sad


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Derek said:


> At least it looks like we're going to see an ECW heel get a decent push that isn't Snitsky.


His music sounds like Jaws. They need to make him come out in a Shark Boy mask. I'd mark for that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Last weeks ECW crowd was great.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi everyone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:sad:

Its all your fault.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It wouldn't surprise me if they did an angle where CM Punk then turns on the New Breed leading to an Originals Victory, sort of what Austin did with the invasion angle.

I dunno', not really buying it though, it wasn't a very good turn


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Evolution said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if they did an angle where CM Punk then turns on the New Breed leading to an Originals Victory, sort of what Austin did with the invasion angle.
> 
> I dunno', not really buying it though, it wasn't a very good turn


Do you mean Angle? I thought that was what he did. He was Vince's mole. He turned, joining the Alliance, then turned again back to the WWF.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello hello


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> hello hello


Hi


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Here. Hi everyone.


Hey bud. 

*Truth* - You can't handle the truth!

:side:

I know, i'm lame.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - A Fatal 4-Way that had elimination rules did used to be called a Battle Royal, I am sure of it. What we know as a Battle Royal today is an Over-The-Top-Rope Battle Royal.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tully Blanchard is ballin


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Here. Hi everyone.


Hi


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - Just watched ECW. Punk's heel turn was very uneventful. I nearly marked for Snitsky when he was gonna kill Layla.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Morning everybody.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Just got here, hi everybody.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey j20 and knightmace.

Truth: I'm glad Manhunt for the PS2 is getting a sequal. I love that game.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey you guys.


I can't find a damn emulator for the 64. I have one for the nes snes sega and gameboy.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

ADR LaVey said:


> Hey j20 and knightmace.
> 
> Truth: I'm glad Manhunt for the PS2 is getting a sequal. I love that game.


Damn, I'm surprised. I didn't think the first one did all that well. I haven't played that game in ages.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I want to get rid of the effects on my name (the gold shadow thing) but I don't know how to


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

NastyNas said:


> Hey you guys.
> 
> 
> I can't find a damn emulator for the 64. I have one for the nes snes sega and gameboy.


Google Project64.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey NastyNas oh and BTW cool username, and hey ADR Lavey.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> Google Project64.


I did and I uploaded it but it's not working it say's won't open rom because of the plugin is not initialized.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Hey bud.
> 
> *Truth* - You can't handle the truth!
> 
> ...


Heh, it made me laugh:$


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

What ROM is it. Some work, some don't, not matter what emulator you use. Try and download another version of it.



Manhunt 2 Weapons said:


> Bag, glass shard, 'heavy handgun', nightstick and double barrel shotgun return, and are joined by the syringe and a *biro*.


They just got my attention.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok I'll try another rom.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm currently playing on my Psp alot, turns out it has alot more stuff than I expected, pretty cool.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Damn, I'm surprised. I didn't think the first one did all that well. I haven't played that game in ages.


I'm not sure how well it did, but I had fun with it. I saw a preview for it and it looks a lot different. It didn't show any in game footage though.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Just woke up!

Good morning all.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - Cyndi Lauper's Goonies song video (or whatever it was called) featured many wrestlers. The most memorable appearance being the Fabulous Moolah driving a pick-up truck that had Nikolai Volkoff in the back milking a plastic cow. :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Manhunt was just bad... :no:

Clumsy camera-work killed that game.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

It was enjoyable for a while, but the plot was ridiculous and killing people over and over again got very tedious. I really want to know what this Biro-related kill sequence is though.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Manhunt was just bad... :no:
> 
> Clumsy camera-work killed that game.


At first it was bad, in close quarters mostly but I got used to it as the game went on. Maybe they worked that issue out for the sequal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: nothing good on the TV at the momment


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Most of the username options don't show up in FireFox anyway... so they're pointless :side:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Anybody read the thread with excerpts from Diana Hart's book?



> I'm so dumb I didn't even know it was abuse. There I was in Florida, surrounded by crackhead wrestlers with my husband, Davey Smith, aka The British Bulldog, doping my juice nightly so he could rape me while I was unconscious.
> 
> I never should have married him, but even when he came to me three weeks before our wedding and told me he had just got another girl pregnant, I went ahead with it. If only I hadn't been so stupid and stubborn, I wouldn't have ended up getting suplexed by him, a 280-pound drug addict, in front of our children on the lawn of my parent's home. And I wouldn't have had to endure the pain of watching him run off with my sister-in-law and her five kids.


:shocked:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Going to watch the Real World/Road Rules season premiere in a little bit.

Truth: I seem to be running out of rep more often than I used to.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Sparki said:


> Most of the username options don't show up in FireFox anyway... so they're pointless :side:


They were always pointless, even if they work. Seriously, they look like shit. And most people seem to regret their purchases. Why is nobody listening to me? :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Going to watch the Real World/Road Rules season premiere in a little bit.
> 
> Truth: I seem to be running out of rep more often than I used to.


Same here, I've already given too much rep in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - Got a new part in my sig


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> At first it was bad, in close quarters mostly but I got used to it as the game went on. Maybe they worked that issue out for the sequal.


I guess I got used to it yes, but after playing games like Splinter Cell and Gears of War where they have mastered the 3rd person perspective camera-work I just can't stand it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wonder if EDGE's back going to be very serious, but he's still competing in Backlash


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I think the new usertitle effects are retarded.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

So do i, but i don't want to buy another one until i have more points


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I want to remove mine but I do not know how


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I think the new usertitle effects are retarded.


Truth: I don't like them either, but I wouldn't mind having mine black instead of gold.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

*Does a 'told ya so!' dance.*  When will people learn to listen to their e-elders?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Sargey said:


> I want to remove mine but I do not know how


Can you buy it again and set it as a different color or type none? I think it looks ok Sargey.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I want to remove my italics, but I don't think you can. :cuss:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Too bad I'm using Firefox and can't see any of it apart from colour and italics.

Oh and it would be too bad RBD if you could actually change the colour if you were a premium meber. I just want mine to be black.

I agree with you though in the sense that the blue and red etc. looks pretty stupid.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm on Firefox too. (Firefox >>>>>>> IE). It's just one of life's little b*tchy problems.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

People wanting to change back to black, I can understand, but some of the ridiculous set-ups people are buying are atrocious. You can't even read their usernames.

Honestly, I think the rush is just because most people weren't here when we had those options before. The novelty will wear off soon enough, especially when people realise that it ends up looking like shit.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Nah, I just want to get rid of the italics. That's all...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is Bold working on any browsers?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Some of the people who went over-board with the glow/shading etc. look stupid yes.

I just want mine to be like it is now, but black.

It's a shame they couldn't bring in any better stuff. But I donated all 40,000 of my points to Placebo so I don't have much left to play with haha.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Not on mine.

I am under the theory that the names are already bolded. I think they are anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well on other forums Bold actually means Bold as in bigger and clearly different.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Evolution said:


> Not on mine.
> 
> I am under the theory that the names are already bolded. I think they are anyway.


That's what I was thinking. Compare the user title text to the username text, and it already looks bolded, which would explain why it has no effect.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmmmm, Maybe because it's always been on bold, we are used to it?

Truth: I just realised how much I miss WEF layout, etc.

EDIT: Yeah RBD has it in one, hang on I will change my user-titles to Evolution so you can compare.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I would like to remove this gold shadowing but I have no idea how to..any tips besides the 'remove log' option?

Truth - Hot Fuzz was a hilarious movie, if you haven't seen it, see it


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

See? They are the same text style and size, but the name is in bold.

I want my points back now


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well that sucks balls.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Role Model said:


> Well that sucks balls.


Were you not here when we had the options before, Ben?

As for Sargey, the only thing I can suggest is buying a new colour. Can you change to grey to match the board? Because that would make it invisible.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Were you not here when he had the options before, Ben?
> 
> As for Sargey, the only thing I can suggest is buying a new colour. Can you change it back to grey to match the board? Because that would make it invisible.


I will try :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I was and Bold was actually Bold as in much bigger and noticeable, unlike now.

I had a lovely Bold Pink username that looked great. :$


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Yay fixed! 

Went back to the store, clicked to buy a new shadow, and it just had a button that said "Remove" so...quite simple!


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Saying goodbye now, but staying on until my internet dies, which should be within the next 30mins or so 

Don't want to leave without saying goodbye :side:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Bye Sargey.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Sargey said:


> Yay fixed!
> 
> Went back to the store, clicked to buy a new shadow, and it just had a button that said "Remove" so...quite simple!


Heh, as long as it got fixed. You didn't even have to waste any more points. 

It was Ben who had the pink username? :lmao

I remember that! I didn't remember it was you though. Good times. :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Cant see Metalic anymore .


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> You didn't even have to waste any more points.


Yay! !


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> It was Ben who had the pink username? :lmao
> 
> I remember that! I didn't remember it was you though. Good times. :$


:$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Is my username Bold now?.

Damn 200 point stolen from me .


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope your name is the same as it was before 

Hey POD


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Sargey said:


> Nope your name is the same as it was before
> 
> Hey POD


Truth - I bought colour aswell .

Sup Sarg?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I love the new Arctic Monkeys album, listened to it at least 20 times. :$


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - I'm in a fairly bad mood today. I feel like being an ass. Where are my mod powers when I want to abuse them!

Truth - In almost four years, I have never been ranted on. I think I may need to fix that.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I dont understand how people keep the same banners in their sig so long. I get bored of the same one all the time .


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

My user name still looks the same.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

POD said:


> Truth - I dont understand how people keep the same banners in their sig so long. I get bored of the same one all the time .


Truth - I'd probably change my banner more often if I could make them myself. I'm too lazy to try and explain what I want, and it's hard to even get your request fulfilled at the moment. The GFX section has gone a bit crazy lately. Plus, I don't want to waste all my points.

It'd probably end up being a variation of the same thing and of the same people anyway, so who cares. I don't need people to know exactly what I like all the time. I'm happy just changing my gif every so often.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Downloading part 3 of an 8 part download of the Horsemen DVD, it's on Rapidshare so I'll have the thing downloaded by this time next week.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> Truth - I'd probably change my banner more often if I could make them myself. I'm too lazy to try and explain what I want, and it's hard to even get your request fulfilled at the moment. The GFX section has gone a bit crazy lately. Plus, I don't want to waste all my points.
> 
> It'd probably end up being a variation of the same thing and of the same people anyway, so who cares. I don't need people to know exactly what I like all the time. I'm happy just changing my gif every so often.


Yeah I get bored too easy :$. I dont know if il bother requesting when I can because of the section changing a bit. Nothing else to waste your points on .


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Why don't you just get a torrent? I took me like an hour.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't bothered with Torrents for a while, not sure I can be bothered to download the software again. :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I gotta go do college work .


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

SHOWED UP


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SHOWED UP!!!!!!11111111! 


MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

*shivers*

Ya know what to do Ben


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Cowie's here! That means no-one can call me the Mae Young of the forums until she leaves again! 

It'd take you about 5 minutes to download a torrent client (or whatever it's called) like Azureus, and then all you need to do is go to somewhere like XWT and get the torrent. You could have it up and downloading in under 10 minutes.

Truth - I'm jealous that Ben's going to the EC Raw next week.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

That's a bit rude


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought it was next week, in fact it's the 23rd which is the week after next, I was rather upset.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Cowie said:


> That's a bit rude



That they called me Mae Young? Or that I passed the buck onto you?

They were making fun of my e-age. 

Either way, I'm still jealous. I have to wait until October and travel about 90 miles, instead of waiting two weeks and travelling 30 minutes.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Rebel By Design said:


> That they called me Mae Young? Or that I passed the buck onto you?
> 
> They were making fun of my e-age.
> 
> Either way, I'm still jealous. I have to wait until October and travel about 90 miles, instead of waiting two weeks and travelling 30 minutes.


That you passed the buck onto me:cussin:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I guess I might get to go in October as well, depending if I can get another free ticket again.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

But you've been here longer than me. You're about the only female who has! Still, that probably means I'm the Fabulous Moolah anyway. We can trade if you like. 

Where do these mysterious free tickets come from? I'd like some too. Will you be going to the ROH show, by any chance?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I thought you were being rude about my age witch doesn't bother me except it was my birthday yesterday so age jokes aren't going down to well today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I won't be going to the ROH show, as I don't know a single person who watches it and I don't fancy going on my own, plus it isn't all that near.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh. :$

Where's Cali when you need him? The one time one of his posts would have some meaning, and he missed it. I suppose I'll do it:

:hb

But, I'll be there. Surely that's reason to go enough?  Honestly, at this point, I don't even know if I'm going to have the money to spare. Esp. with the two WWE shows being in the same month.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This thread sorta died. :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Truth ~ So sad for Medo


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Kro said:


> Truth ~ So sad for Medo


???


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I killed the thread 

I'll start again.....

SHOWED UP


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Truth ~ So sad for Medo


Did he die?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Who is Medo?

Check this out
http://info.org.il/irrelevant/may02-smilepop-soapbox4.swf


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Howard K. Stern is not Anna Nicole's baby dady! :shocked:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I read that!! I thought he would be.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Check this out
> http://info.org.il/irrelevant/may02-smilepop-soapbox4.swf


Me loves that.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm kinda glad it wasn't him. He's seems like a complete fuck-up. The Larry guy seems like the better option. On the other hand, I don't care.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

See Stern encouraged Anna Nicole to get off her head when she was pregnant and filmed it and got her to ham it up and shit. That's disgusting. He's a bit of a dog if you ask me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> See Stern encouraged Anna Nicole to get off her head when she was pregnant and filmed it and got her to ham it up and shit. That's disgusting. He's a bit of a dog if you ask me.


I didn't know anythng about that. :shocked:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I saw the damn video!

I'm on the phone at the moment but I'll hit up google later and see if I can find it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah, I think I want to see the video. :$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I can't find it on the news website I found it on but I found it on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4frqGZj8Hgs


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Finally done most of my work. No one knows me in here .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rather disturbing, she was clearly fucked.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Truth ~ So sad for Medo


Truth- My dad passed away last weak.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Did he die?





Role Model said:


> ???


No his dad did :$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Im on Msn. Medo are you going on Msn?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear that mate, my condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

That is so fucked up. Stern was laughing about the whole thing.

Truth - Ben killed a thread I was still having fun with. What's wrong with having 8 D-X threads on the first page?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Ben are you on MSN? Add me [email protected]


I've got you added, I think, I'm just never on. :$


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

O.R.T.O.N said:


> Truth- My dad passed away last weak.


My thoughts are with you and your family, dude.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL wanna edit my email addy outa that post?


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth- Was watching Man u play last night it was amazing


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Rebel By Design said:


> That is so fucked up. Stern was laughing about the whole thing.
> 
> Truth - Ben killed a thread I was still having fun with. What's wrong with having 8 D-X threads on the first page?


Yeah hear him say "this tape could make a lot of money" or something. He's an out and out dickhead.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, my condolences go out to you and your family.





Cowie said:


> Sorry to hear that


Thanks alot,I appreciate this.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - My dad passed away many years ago, but I don't really remember it considering I was 4 at the time. Sorry to hear though Medo, death is always such an awful thing to experience.

Truth - I'm laughing my ass off at that someone made a thread in the anything section about someone I actually know.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You made a fool of yourself yesterday! :side:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

wow small world rko


----------



## notorious-sandhu (May 14, 2006)

Truth - Just bought NBA Homecourt for the 360.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> You made a fool of yourself yesterday! :side:


Quite you :side:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Do share


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Helloooo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Do share


He came on here drunk and made himself look rather stupid.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Please tell me somebody has the quote!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> He came on here drunk and made himself look rather stupid.


Correction: I didn't log off here before getting drunk.

The most shameful thing was that I was drinking alone and missed the Football. I caught the replays but they aren't the same 



> Please tell me somebody has the quote!


I remember saying something about Lady B, and about how much better Lagers are than stouts. The rest is too vague.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

haha you naughty boy

Hopefully whatever you said to Lady B was censored. She doesn't like dirty words.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah don't we know it, ****.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Custom Username options! HUZZAH!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh I got on MSN drunk once and made a total fool of myself. Simply put, Breakdown knew a whole lot more about me after that convo...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> haha you naughty boy


Don't judge me 

Truth - I'm sure you've all been drunk by yourselves before.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Haha did you go into too much detail about yourself. 

The truth always comes out when you're drunk...

I've never been drunk by myself, I couldn't think of anything more depressing or pointless. :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - I've never been drunk.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Don't judge me
> 
> Truth - I'm sure you've all been drunk by yourselves before.


Yeah, hence the very revealing conversation with BD



Role Model said:


> Haha did you go into too much detail about yourself.
> 
> The truth always comes out when you're drunk...
> 
> I've never been drunk by myself, I couldn't think of anything more depressing or pointless. :$


Oh yes. If I get asked a question I'll tell the truth and well you can imagine the questions BD was asking...I'm pretty dirty when I'm drunk anyway but he made it worse.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm intrigued as to what you told him now. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Well I'm going to go to bed now. I'll attempt to wake up for the Champions League matches but I'll probably sleep through them.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Night hun


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Im back after my computer overheated :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I want season 3 of The Office to come out on DVD immediately but I don't even know if the season is over yet. I have to catch up on all the missed episodes. I have the rest of the show on DVD.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

The American Office? I didn't like that.

King Kro,You can get a temperature thing for your taskbar to keep an eye on your computers temperature. I saw Rajah mention it the other day in the tech forum. You need that.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes i do


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I want season 3 of The Office to come out on DVD immediately but I don't even know if the season is over yet. I have to catch up on all the missed episodes. I have the rest of the show on DVD.


It has been rather excellent, the last episode was really great.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I want season 3 of The Office to come out on DVD immediately but *I don't even know if the season is over yet.*


It's still got a few more episodes left. There's supposed to be 23 episodes this season, and they just aired the 19th one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

will94 said:


> It's still got a few more episodes left. There's supposed to be 23 episodes this season, and they just aired the 19th one.


Son of a bitch...:no:

Oh well, I guess when they release the DVD's, even more goodness awaits, though that also means it takes longer..

I've only seen one full episode of 3, and it was the season opener with Oscar (that's his name right? It's been about a month since I watched it on DVD even ~_~) being found out as a gay dude, which is my favourite episode now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Season 3 has had some really great episodes, you're in for a real treat when you finally see them.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Role Model said:


> Season 3 has had some really great episodes, you're in for a real treat when you finally see them.


Agreed, you'll really enjoy this season's episodes when you catch them. There's also alot of interesting character developments in this season as well.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

It's 1am and I'm going to bed.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Nighty Night Cowie


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Later.

Truth - Class in a bit. :sad:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: just eating breakfast. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm tired


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - I jumped up to get the phone, fell over in my swivel chair and landed face first into a rather large pile of CD's. :$


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am officially sick


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

What's wrong?

RBD I promise I'm not laughing.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: My stomach is nice and full. :yum:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> Truth - I jumped up to get the phone, fell over in my swivel chair and landed face first into a large pile of CD's. :$


Any chance of a video?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a cold but it sucks. It also really cold right now so that doesn't help.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Cowie said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> RBD I promise I'm not laughing.


I thought you were going to bed.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Im still kinda pissed I wasted money on Grindhouse last night :no:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have no interest in that movie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've never even heard of that movie. :side:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Dark Church said:


> I have a cold but it sucks. It also really cold right now so that doesn't help.


Thats no good. Panadol is the best for a common cold.



Rebel By Design said:


> I thought you were going to bed.


What? Waiting for me to leave? LOL

I am going to bed.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I ordered a 10x12 print of my own GFX art to hang on my wall last week. I can't wait until it gets here.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Cowie I will see if I can get some of that stuff.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Tempest
How much did that set ya back if you don't mind me asking?

That sounded sarcastic Dark Church :side:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Haven't seen Grindhouse yet, but i was expecting it to be real good.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am sorry I didn't meant to sound sarcastic.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - Laughing at other people's misfortunes is not cool. 



Unless they aren't mine.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Just got home for the office. Settling in for what should be a Liverpool night. 

Hello guys.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Haven't seen Grindhouse yet, but i was expecting it to be real good.


Robert Rodriguez movie, Planet Terror was a solid action/comedy movie but Taratino's half of the movie, Death Proof, was one of the most boring things I have ever seen. The heavy diaolog that made Pulp Fiction great completely killed Death Proof


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

My bad panadol is a uk and aussie drug you'd call it paracetamol. I just thought why would you get some? everyone has that in the cupboard. For such a simple thing I ever only took for a headache its all I take for a cold now, none of those fancy cold drugs that cost a fortune and don't even work.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Tempest
> How much did that set ya back if you don't mind me asking?


I ordered it from Deviantart & since it was my own work they gave me a $10.37 discount off $14.99 base price. Anyone eles who wanted to buy it would have to pay like $20 & I'd get a (price varies on size of order)$1.25 profit.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I just moved so I don't have any of that stuff right now.I also don't get sick that often so I don't keep alot of that kind of stuff anyway.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Tempest
Cool I checked your profile the other week. I like your work.

I've really gotta learn to refresh before I post.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Tempest
> Cool I checked your profile the other week. I like your work.
> 
> I've really gotta learn to refresh before I post.


Thanks, I'm glad you like it. 


Truth: About to throw some clothes in the washer and dryer.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'll still go watch it tho.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I still have to watch UFC 69.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I still have to watch UFC 69.


I still have it on my computer, damn good show...well besides the Kos/Sanchez match. I still have an hour left in the show but I have already enjoyed it more than wrestlemania

Im going to make some gifs from it later


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am missing the Kendall Grove bout. My download starts with Okami/Swick


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Okami is damn good, out classed the hell out of Mike


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am a big Swick fan though so I was dissapointed with the outcome. I think it will be interesting to see who each of them fights next though. I would love to see either of them face Kendall Grove or maybe even Ed Herman now.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I'm getting The Ric Flair & The 4 Horsemen DVD today (hopefully). I called Best Buy to see if they have it and they do. I asked my bro if he'll get it for me and he said yes. So, if there are enough in stock, my bro will get it later today after his doctors appointment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everyone and everyone is getting the Horsemen DVD.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Going to watch UFC 69 now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I have to give a presentation on LSD and the Military in 40 minutes, I haven't seen my partners Powerpoint yet, so I'm going to have to wing it. It has to be 10 minutes long too, thankfully we have a 2 minute video to eat up time.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man I have had to wing presentations over the course of time in University kinda unnerving I find. But you know in the uni no one besides the teacher really cares what you are saying anyway. The university's up here have all finsihed classes for like mor ethen a week now doing exams until like around the 20th.

I just signed up for two online summer courses to get me back into the swing of University for next year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I have to give a presentation on LSD and the Military in 40 minutes, I haven't seen my partners Powerpoint yet, so I'm going to have to wing it. It has to be 10 minutes long too, thankfully we have a 2 minute video to eat up time.


Good luck with that.

In my comm 101 class a year ago we had to do a big group project on Fraternities and Sororities, each of us had to talk for at least 6 minutes on our topic. One guy in our group didn't show up for 3 weeks, didn't answer any phone calls, so we going to have to take up his time spent talking amongst ourselves.

Douche bag calls me up 2 days before our project is due wondering what his role in the group is. :no:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Nearly done downloading ECW, Only want to see CM Punk.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-I haven't watched ECW in ages!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - ECW usually dissapoints me.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I have caught ECW most weeks occasioanlly miss it and then will download RVD, Burke, or sometimes Punk parts. It is alright show I guess in Canada it is on Fridays an hour after SD so I normally watch it live or catch parts of it some segments in ECW are still absolutely terrible to this day, but their is some good to it I guess.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Watcvhing my first OVW show, that place has some hot as divas. Only really wrestlers I like are Boris, Burchill, Flash Funk and Vladmir. They should all get called up


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-ECW lacks major star power. Raw has HBK, Edge, HHH and Cena. SD has Taker, Kennedy, Benoit, Finlay.

ECW just oozes mediocre, they have some solid superstars (Punk, Burke, RVD, Striker) but they lack that certain something to make the show special.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from work and saw that Punk joined the New Breed 

Also that it has a number when you hover over your rep


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Tom 

Truth: Vince McMahon can get major heat from any crowd. He is probably the best heel ever I'd say.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Vince McMahon can get major heat from any crowd. He is probably the best heel ever I'd say.


:agree:

They'll be able to hear me marking out all the way over there in Stamford, CT if he becomes the ECW Champion.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Truth : UFC 68 was a zillion times better than 69, which was poor in comparison apart from my man Serra laying it down.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

i$e said:


> Truth : UFC 68 was a zillion times better than 69, which was poor in comparison apart from my man Serra laying it down.


St Pierre > Serra :agree:

Yeah I agree that 68 was better than 69 though.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Vince McMahon is the second best heel ever. The answer to any best ever question is Ric Flair. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

HBK is :side:

Nah, i'd say Vince > Flair


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Triple H > Vince.

:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Slammiversary this year will take place on June 17th in Nashville, TN. It's the five-year anniversary of the promotion losing money, so they're going back to where it all began.


:lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

HBK > HHH :agree:

Truth: Fowler best start tonight, alongside Crouch.

Also, if Sissoko doesn't start, i'll be upset, as i won't be able to mark out for him


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Role Model said:


> Triple H > Vince.


Please.

Overall, Flair might just edge out McMahon, but from a pure heat drawing perspective, nobody can do it like McMahon. Flair was so good that there was always a part of you that respected him and therefore couldn't hate him completely. Mr. McMahon has no redeeming qualities whatsoever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're all wrong. JBL is the best heel ever.

And heat is meaningless.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HBK > HHH in nothing what so ever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK >>>>> HHH in the ring. Fact.

HHH >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> HBK on the mic. Fact.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In ring work.

Also, i know HBK isn't as amazing in the mic as he is inring, but i honestly prefer him to HHH, he bores me easily on the mic


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> Please.
> 
> Overall, Flair might just edge out McMahon, but from a pure heat drawing perspective, nobody can do it like McMahon.* Flair was so good that there was always a part of you that respected him* and therefore couldn't hate him completely. Mr. McMahon has no redeeming qualities whatsoever.


True.

HHH > HBK. Fact.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HHH and HBK are both boring on the mic. The difference is HHH's delivery is top quality whereas HBK is bland as hell.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Heat is meaningless? 


:lmao

:no:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

WCW said:


> Heat is meaningless?
> 
> 
> :lmao
> ...


I would have laughed too, but I didn't think it was worth the energy. Both of those statements were preposterous.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I can't believe the amount of people who prefer HHH to HBK :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Heat is meaningless?
> 
> 
> :lmao
> ...


In terms of me determining who I view as the best anything, and in terms of me being entertained by someone, yes, heat is utterly, utterly meaningless.

Maybe it means something to the WWE and most fans, I couldn't give a fuck about it. Why do you give a fuck what a random bunch of people you'll never fucking meet think?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Watched the Flair DVD again. I forgot how good Steamboat was. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I just watched Steamboat vs Savage from WM 3 the other day. It's a really good match, but damn it's short.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> In terms of me determining who I view as the best anything, and in terms of me being entertained by someone, yes, heat is utterly, utterly meaningless.
> 
> Maybe it means something to the WWE and most fans, I couldn't give a fuck about it. Why do you give a fuck what a random bunch of people you'll never fucking meet think?


The question isn't who entertains you the most, it's who is the best heel of all time, and the main qualification for any wrestler, heel or face, is their ability to work the crowd.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> In terms of me determining who I view as the best anything, and in terms of me being entertained by someone, yes, heat is utterly, utterly meaningless.
> 
> Maybe it means something to the WWE and most fans, I couldn't give a fuck about it. Why do you give a fuck what a random bunch of people you'll never fucking meet think?


When it comes to talking about the best heel ever, then funnily enough, heat is going to play a big factor. What's a heel without heat? Shelton Benjamin.

That helicopter arrival is still awesome. Flair absolutely must do that before his last match ever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> The question isn't who entertains you the most, it's who is the best heel of all time, and the main qualification for any wrestler, heel or face, is their ability to work the crowd.


I'm not grasping how getting a reaction is an ability considering you can't get everyone to respond to something. I'm dead silent when Hogan comes out but yet he apparantly has an "ability" to work the crowd. There are people that are just as good if not better than others in terms of out of ring performance, but they don't get as much of a reaction.

People like what they like, and hate what they hate, it doesn't mean anything to me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> When it comes to talking about the best heel ever, then funnily enough, heat is going to play a big factor. What's a heel without heat? Shelton Benjamin.


True, the whole point of a heel is a bad guy who the crowd hates and boos. If you don't get heat, you're a pretty shitty heel.

and yes, I'm a Shelton fan :$


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

You can have talent, and not know how to work it correctly. It's all about applying what you know in a way that'll get you the best reaction. That's where the crowd working ability comes into play.

I'm a Shelton fan too, but he probably couldn't get any heat in a meeting of the KKK. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm not grasping how getting a reaction is an ability. There are people that are just as good if not better than others in terms of out of ring performance, but they don't get as much of a reaction.


Of course it's an ability, if it wasn't then everyone would be able to do it.

The main goal of a wrestler is to sell tickets, and the way they accomplish that is by getting the fans to care enough to buy one and the fans' reactions show how much they care, so getting heat is definitely an incredibly important thing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk is officially a shitty heel.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: About time i go to the match, inabit everyone


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm LOL'ing at the last two pages.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Yup


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> CM Punk is officially a shitty heel.


No.

WWE booked his turn terribly, it was so obvious he would join the New Breed. As soon as he stepped in the ring I knew he would turn heel.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

How can you write Punk off as a shitty heel when he's only been one for about a minute. That was a terribly booked turn too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good Lord, I was being sarcastic. It was your "heat" theories.

And for the record, Punk has been a heel in other feds for ages.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Good Lord, I was being sarcastic. It was your "heat" theories.
> 
> And for the record, Punk has been a heel in other feds for ages.


Because JUST turned and got no heat for it he's a bad heel? lol


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Good Lord, I was being sarcastic. It was your "heat" theories.
> 
> And for the record, Punk has been a heel in other feds for ages.


:$

Yes I know hes been a heel, I have watched ROH before.

Also, sarcasm is hard to pick up on the Internet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He got no reaction because the crowd were totally stunned into silence.



:side:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

He hasn't had a chance to work the crowd yet, so it's too soon to say.

Whoever booked that turn deserves a slap. Could it have been more uneventful? What part of that was supposed to make us hate him? I'm thinking there's going to be a swerve down the line.

Truth - Watching a Ted DiBiase shoot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I thought the sarcasm was obvious when I just said I don't view a heel getting heat as anything to me plus I like Punk.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I thought the sarcasm was obvious when I just said I don't view a heel getting heat as anything to me plus I like Punk.


I knew it was sarcasm. I'm an expert.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I knew it was sarcasm. I'm an expert.


The best.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I thought the sarcasm was obvious when I just said I don't view a heel getting heat as anything to me plus I like Punk.


Fair enough, I should probably try to remember what I've said, so I don't constantly contradict myself.

Plus, I should try reading posts instead of skim reading.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just updated my Nintendo Wii savings 10 bucks more.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Go To Sleep > FU


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

STFU > FU > Go To Sleep


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Go To Sleep > FU


Stop Cena hating you n00b!!!!111!!

Nah, the GTS is an awesome move. Thanks for the gif


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> STFU > FU > Go To Sleep


An expert indeed :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Remember in, like October, when Pyro HATED CM Punk?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> Remember in, like October, when Pyro HATED CM Punk?


Only a truly great wrestler could turn Pyro's opinion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Stop Cena hating you n00b!!!!111!!
> 
> Nah, the GTS is an awesome move. Thanks for the gif


No problem.


> Remember in, like October, when Pyro HATED CM Punk?


True.

It's because you have to prove you can be good in the WWE. Don't care about the Indies.

Plus I'm an idiot...

Punk is overrated though, a lot. Good though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: WOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Truth: WHAT?

I haven't watched a weekly WWE show in what seems like forever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> True.
> ...


I agree with that to an extent. There are exceptions though. Like people that wrestled in WCW or the big Japan feds. Or the guy in AMP's sig.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3932569-post65.html

That post had me laughing for a full 3 minutes. He may be the biggest mark I've seen in quite some time.

Can we have a head count on all those here who are jealous of Nitro? :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3932569-post65.html
> 
> That post had me laughing for a full 3 minutes. He may be the biggest mark I've seen in quite some time.
> 
> Can we have a head count on all those here who are jealous of Nitro? :lmao


I think it's time to go Ric Flair on him.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think it's time to go Ric Flair on him.


 Wooooooooo!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think it's time to go Ric Flair on him.


woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think it's time to go Ric Flair on him.


plz do


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3932569-post65.html
> 
> That post had me laughing for a full 3 minutes. He may be the biggest mark I've seen in quite some time.
> 
> Can we have a head count on all those here who are jealous of Nitro? :lmao


LOL

Somebody has to destroy him and see him give in by completely changing his opinion. It can be done.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

> Some guys boo Nitro because they're jealous of him, while almost all the girls whistle at him.


I'm seriously entertaining the idea that he is Johnny Nitro. He's about as literate as I'd expect him to be.



> I could hear the boos when Mick Foley said "And here's Johnny Nitro." The pretty ladies out there are just waiting Nitro to turn face, so they can cheer him even louder without being harassed, and the girls are waiting for Nitro to break up with Melina, so they have a chance with him. But Nitro will be with Melina forever.


Or maybe even Melina. Whatever, he's going to need some serious therapy to deal with this deep-seated affection, or in words he'd understand, 'man love' that he has for Mr. Hennigan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow...MNMTeamonScene is horrible. I'd love to see him and Hollywood Shelton go at it. Unless they already did.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I like Hollywood Shelton, personally.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

MNMItTeamOnScene said:


> No I am an exciting sexy man with a 6 pac with friends of highly successful Hollywood stars. I do wear a fur coat, and very expensive clothing. The paparazzi does not follow me around, but other people do.


That post right there makes me question his sanity and makes it difficult to take anything he has to say seriously.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I just went Ric Flair in that thread. WOOOOO!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

> NITRO....THE SPIRIT SQUAD?!?!?! THOSE PUNKS DON'T COME CLOSE TO THE WOOOO NATURE BOY! The Spirit Squad are nothing but a bunch of punks who turned cheerleaders because their moms told them that space mountain is open 24/7 for people with pom poms. WOOOO! And Johnny Fricken Nitro? Johnny Nitro is nothing but a cheap Nature Boy rip off except he left the talent....the charisma....the passion.....and the skills at home. Johnny Nitro will never amount to ANYTHING! in this business and you know why? Because he's a career tag team worker in a group named after a white rapper or a dark candy and the most important person in the group is someone who the Nature Boy has made scream louder in the bed room then she ever screamed outside of the ring. WOOOOO! Johnny Nitro doesn't draw heat, heat sees and you know what it says? "Look at this idiot wearing ugly jackets and thinking he's some big shot like the Nature Boy Ric Flair." While Johnny Nitro is ACTING like he's a larger than life superstar, the Nature Boy IS a larger than life superstar. Johnny Nitro pretends he rides in limousine and flies in jets, we all know that there's only one man who truly is a....LIMOUSINE RIDIN....JET FLYIN....KISS STEALIN......WHEELIN DEALIN.....SON OF A GUN! And it damn sure aint Johnny Nitro son, it's Ric Flair. WOOOOOOO!


That post > your (and my) life worth.

I kinda like HS. He's goes a little OTT at times though. Usually gives a solid opinion, but there are exceptions every once in a while.

Can we get the MNM guy in the next WWF show, Headliner?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMP can cut a hell of a Flair promo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All this talk makes me think how much Flair sucks now.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I like Hollywood Shelton, personally.


*LOLLERSKATES~!!!!!!!*


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I feel highly compelled to respond to AMP's post with just WOOOOOOO in big bold font.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> *LOLLERSKATES~!!!!!!!*


You mean _lawl_erskates.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I carried my group to a respectable presentation. I hate working with other people on shit like that though because my one partner's Powerpoint was incorrect in places and I had to correct it while giving the presentation. I guess most people don't really know much about LSD though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^I hate when I'm in a group like that. 


Rebel By Design said:


> Can we get the MNM guy in the next WWF show, Headliner?


We'll try Stop picking on my username.:$


Role Model said:


> I like Hollywood Shelton, personally.


He told Holt that he isn't a Shelton fan.:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a top contender in a lot of things. Top contender to go to prison, top contender to murder somebody, top contender to be a.....pervert! Anything!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

What? I didn't Chyna slap you that time! Or are you talking 'bout the colour stuff, because that's an unforgivable offence.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Austin said that for Mania X7 he wanted the finish to be Vince helping him win and then him giving Vince the stunner after the match and turning babyface again. That would have been so perfect.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Headliner, John Brown also loves the hate

_"Oh you move nervous?
You know the crew murders
Place an order for takeout we call that room service
Oh you movin flyers?
We on them news circuits
I love the hate gives me a new purpose"_

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Xexu7Kw4AXw - 2007 IZ DA YEAR OF DA REVIVAL....WE DEAD SERIOUS


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/334949-brown-furniture.html

:lmao



WCW said:


> Austin said that for Mania X7 he wanted the finish to be Vince helping him win and then him giving Vince the stunner after the match and turning babyface again. That would have been so perfect.


Where he say that?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - The Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew is a great name.

The hierachy of money related theme songs is this. DiBiase > Shane O'Mac > Donald Trump.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/334949-brown-furniture.html
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


The Condemmed Q&A.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^LMAO Its officially cool to hate since John Brown hates too.


Rebel By Design said:


> What? I didn't Chyna slap you that time! Or are you talking 'bout the colour stuff, because that's an unforgivable offence.





Rebel By Design said:


> Stupid username stuff = no opinion!


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - The sound on my computer isn't working. :cussin:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Condemmed Q&A.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I like Hollywood Shelton, personally.


You are dead to me as of this moment :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I got your back now AMP.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Using a Z to make something plural instead of a S pisses me off.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

> Stupid username stuff = no opinion!


Quoted for truth. 

Sorry, hun. I can't take that back. It's against my religious beliefs. From this moment forth, I declare McMahonism is officially against customised usernames.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I got your back now AMP.


I'm Ole


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> You are dead to me as of this moment :agree:


And I like nolo king.

Not Sharpe though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm Ole


Go for it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Go for it.


Nah


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> And I like nolo king.
> 
> Not Sharpe though.


:flip 

Hollywood Shelton and that MNM guy are so damn annoying


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> Sorry, hun. I can't take that back. It's against my religious beliefs. From this moment forth, I declare McMahonism is officially against customised usernames.


But I'm a follower of McMahonism.:sad:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Headliner said:


> But I'm a follower of McMahonism.:sad:


Then why does your username look like a pigeon crapped all over it. :no:

(By the way, I fail to believe Meltzer is a follower of the religion in question. Stop breaking kayfabe!)


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> Then why does your username look like a pigeon crapped all over it. :no:
> 
> (By the way, I fail to believe Meltzer is a follower of the religion in question. Stop breaking kayfabe!)


My religion says your religion is evil

EViL


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Red Sox game tonight will = ratings


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Then why does your username look like a pigeon crapped all over it. :no:
> 
> (By the way, I fail to believe Meltzer is a follower of the religion in question. *Stop breaking kayfabe*!)


Since when did Lita become good with words!?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:sad:

Thanks for the gifts Monty.:sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> The Red Sox game tonight will = ratings


lawls x 100


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Since when did Lita become good with words!?


Ha


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :sad:
> 
> Thanks for the gifts Monty.:sad:


You look like a saaaaad panda


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> lawls x 100


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

MrMonty said:


> Since when did Lita become good with words!?


I don't know. I'm going to hazard a guess that it was when she took a certain something out of her mouth long enough to cut a promo without slurring the words. It's hard to talk with your mouth full, after all.



Alabaster Holt said:


> My religion says your religion is evil
> 
> EViL


Kai-En-Tai-ism?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

............!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Resizing gifs to avatar limits are a BITCH.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Necrobutcherism


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Resizing gifs to avatar limits are a BITCH.


The avatar limit should be 700.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ............!


............*?*


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Helloooooooo.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> I don't know. I'm going to hazard a guess that it was when she took a certain something out of her mouth long enough to cut a promo without slurring the words. It's hard to talk with your mouth full, after all.



The Rock says speaking about yourself in the third person is hot.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I just got back from seeing Blades of Glory with one of my friends  It was one of those dumb / funny movies but it was pretty good.

Hello everyone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> The avatar limit should be 700.


And then you looked at the limit on your Arn Anderson avatar.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Resizing gifs to avatar limits are a BITCH.


Truth: Lewis Black is the personification of comedy


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: I just got back from seeing Blades of Glory with one of my friends  It was one of those dumb / funny movies but it was pretty good.
> 
> Hello everyone


Hello.  

Truth: I liked Blades of Glory myself. It surprised me on how funny it was.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Truth: I was a Lewis Black fan before most people on here knew who Lewis Black was (but then again, back then stand-up comedy was my life, so I knew fucking everything and anything about it).

Oh, and as a Roman/Greek war/mythology/etc mark, 300 pissed me off big time. Huge disappointment. If they just used the action seens, it woulda been good...but when the hell did the LOTR characters start invading?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Role Model said:


> ............!


No, Ben. The answer what I posted was.

INDEEEEED!!!

Does nobody remember the delights of the Kai En Tai promos?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I thought Blades of Glory was great.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Truth: I was a Lewis Black fan before most people on here knew who Lewis Black was (but then again, back then stand-up comedy was my life, so I knew fucking everything and anything about it).


Back in Black was the ONLY good thing on the Daily Show


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

300 was utter shit.



Rebel By Design said:


> No, Ben. The answer what I posted was.
> 
> INDEEEEED!!!
> 
> Does nobody remember the delights of the Kai En Tai promos?


They were amazing!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Yay for Ben!

Keeping on the Japanese theme

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3933114-post1.html

There are no words. Just read it.

:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

300 was well overhyped.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed > most wrestler's careers.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kai En Tai cutting off The Big Valbowski's dick ='ed ratings


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Hello.
> 
> Truth: I liked Blades of Glory myself. It surprised me on how funny it was.


It was pretty good. I loved the casting in it 



> I thought Blades of Glory was great.


:agree: 

truth: I got a Blades of Glory poster when I left because they had them free for the taking  Very nice!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> Yay for Ben!
> 
> Keeping on the Japanese theme
> 
> ...


Why isn't that fool banned yet? :angry:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Pyro bought pigeon shit too? What is wrong with you guys! :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He is now. I was going to do it but it was done when I tried..


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

An indy mark said:


> Oh, and as a Roman/Greek war/mythology/etc mark, 300 pissed me off big time. Huge disappointment. If they just used the action seens, it woulda been good...but when the hell did the LOTR characters start invading?


I'v been a Greek myth mark since before you were born child and I loved 300. I loved Troy to. If movies actually followed the history, they would be as boring as Clive Owen's Arthur


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> Pyro bought pigeon shit too? What is wrong with you guys! :no:


Pigeon shit?

It looks good. White shadow > anything and everything about Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Troy was a terrible movie.


----------



## Cool_Dude90 (Apr 29, 2004)

Gods and Generals was a historically accurate movie, but it was still a great flick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I'v been a Greek myth mark since before you were born child and I loved 300. I loved Troy to. If movies actually followed the history, they would be as boring as Clive Owen's Arthur


:lmao


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> Kai En Tai cutting off The Big Valbowski's dick ='ed ratings


That's not entirely true now, is it Cali? Or is perfectly timed penile shrinkage overlooked in your demented little world?


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: Last night at the hockey game... JARED from subway did the ceremonial puck drop  I was marking out for him and he had a pirates jersey on and everything  I wish I knew where he sat because me and my friend wanted to go ask him how he liked doing a commercial with Cena


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I thought King Arthur was a great film. Troy too.

Haven't seen 300 yet.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

One of the actors to star in Troy was in fact an airplane


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Troy was a horrible, horrible, movie and I blame Brad Pitt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Naked Gun > Airplane


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Here 


Nice theme Pyro


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> That's not entirely true now, is it Cali? Or is perfectly timed penile shrinkage overlooked in your demented little world?


 

Erectile dysfunction?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Erectile dysfunction?


MLB 07 is good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> MLB 07 is good.


It better be


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> Erectile dysfunction?


I believe it was fear-related shrivelling that saved Mr. Venis, but whatever floats your boat. Or...doesn't.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It better be


Dice K isn't in it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Dice K isn't in it.


 
:cuss:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:sad:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

World should check his gfxs request :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not getting it now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll laugh if Dice K get shelled in his home debut tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm not getting it now.


He may be a free agent, I haven't checked yet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll laugh if Dice K get shelled in his home debut tonight.


I won't :sad:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: My fault by Eminem is one of the funniest non parody songs I have ever heard.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll laugh if Dice K get shelled in his home debut tonight.


Too bad it won't happen


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Too bad it won't happen


He better throw the gyroball.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He better throw the gyroball.


I predict 7 innings, 10k's, 2 runs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Who in the motherfucking hell is "Dice K"?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I predict 7 innings, 10k's, 2 runs


Isn't that about what he did in his debut?

I just want Ortiz to hit a bunch of homeruns.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate Gyros


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Isn't that about what he did in his debut?
> 
> I just want Ortiz to hit a bunch of homeruns.


Pretty much. Ortiz will hit one, don't worry.

:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Who in the motherfucking hell is "Dice K"?


Daisuke Matsuzaka, The new Japanease pitcher on the Red Sox. He's pitching tonight. He kicked ass in his first start and hopefully he'll do the same tonight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Daisuke Matsuzaka, The new Japanease pitcher on the Red Sox. He's pitching tonight. He kicked ass in his first start and hopefully he'll do the same tonight


I pay less attention to sports than you could possibly imagine.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I pay less attention to sports than you could possibly imagine.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I don't think I could possibly post anything less confusing than that.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> Daisuke Matsuzaka, The new Japanease pitcher on the Red Sox. He's pitching tonight. He kicked ass in his first start and hopefully he'll do the same tonight


Truth - That was agaisnt the Royals though. We'll see what he does when he actually faces a good team.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I have no idea who he is but being British it should be understandable.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dice K has no mic skills.

Mr. Kennedy > Dice K


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - That was agaisnt the Royals though. We'll see what he does when he actually faces a good team.


Mariners are 2-2 this year. I haven't seen any of their games besides yesturday when we won 14-3. I don't think theyre that great


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Dice K has no mic skills.
> 
> Mr. Kennedy > Dice K


On point.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Dice K has no mic skills.
> 
> Mr. Kennedy > Dice K


His interpreter pisses me off too. He can barely speak English either.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> Mariners are 2-2 this year. I haven't seen any of their games besides yesturday when we won 14-3. I don't think theyre that great


Truth - That's why I said we'll see how he does when he plays a _good _ team. Meaning that's not the Mariners.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - That's why I said we'll see how he does when he plays a _good _team. Meaning that's not the Mariners.


Oh ok, I thought you meant tonights game :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Maybe I'll be cool if I put the win/loss record of my fav. sports team in my sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Trying to figure out the N64 PSP emulator.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Trying to figure out the N64 PSP emulator.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I would guess Arn Anderson was a Brando fan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prXXOxCPNek

You need to see that film.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jackie MacMullen just said tonights Red Sox/Mariners game is the biggest event in Japanese Baseball history


:shocked:




MrMonty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prXXOxCPNek
> 
> You need to see that film.


He could of been a contender.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jackie MacMullen just said tonights Red Sox/Mariners game is the biggest event in Japanese Baseball history


:shocked:




MrMonty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prXXOxCPNek
> 
> You need to see that film.


He could of been a contender.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jackie MacMullen just said tonights Red Sox/Mariners game is the biggest event in Japanese Baseball history


:shocked:




MrMonty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prXXOxCPNek
> 
> You need to see that film.


He could of been a contender.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Badass.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jackie MacMullen just said tonights Red Sox/Mariners game is the biggest event in Japanese Baseball history


:shocked:




MrMonty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prXXOxCPNek
> 
> You need to see that film.


He could of been a contender.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm back


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLi could be a contender for TTT fuck up of the year.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Jackie MacMullen is the gayest women I've ever seen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

...


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Couldn't get on the forum all day


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Mariners > Tigers


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> CaLi could be a contender for TTT fuck up of the year.


:frustrate


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: The forums has been slow for me once again, almost all day today.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> ...


:ns


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Mariners > Tigers


So?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> So?


So fuck you. wtf


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:
 

> Mariners > Tigers


No

Truth - I'm working to see if I can get the speakers on my computer to work.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> So fuck you. wtf


:ns


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

LOL Marniers>Tigers that is way off Crowleys.

Man I can not wait to get Santana in and Puljos out Crowleys I thank you man. Swisher for Schill is fine as well. Talk to me about Taveras sometime if you need SB's at the right price.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the Red Sox pre-game show.


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching the Red Sox pre-game show.
> 
> 
> :hb


I never end up watching those shows. Cali, you ever notice how many horrible shows are on NESN?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> I never end up watching those shows. Cali, you ever notice how many horrible shows are on NESN?


idk. I'm only watching the pre-game because of the hype this game is getting.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> idk. I'm only watching the pre-game because of the hype this game is getting.


Oh ok, because NESN has alot of horrible and boring shows besides the Sox games. Theres literally 12 different bass fishing shows


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> CaLi could be a contender for TTT fuck up of the year.


Nah, that was when I posted a half a gig of smilies and broke the thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Oh ok, because NESN has alot of horrible and boring shows besides the Sox games. Theres literally 12 different bass fishing shows


:hb


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I am thoroughly getting spanked in pool by Mr Monty. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hogan is wrestling Jerry Lawler in Memphis like this weekend. I only like like 45 min away, I should go.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Made myself a CM Punk banner :hb:.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: My knee fucking hurts and I don't know why.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just finished downloading the Horsemen doc.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Spanking


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Just finished downloading the Horsemen doc.


You will love it :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: My knee fucking hurts and I don't know why.


That sucks man . Thanks for the gif


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW said:


> Hogan is wrestling Jerry Lawler in Memphis like this weekend. I only like like 45 min away, I should go.


Yes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey, I may not be a contender for TTT fuck up of the year, but I'm a top contender in a lot of things. Top contender to go to prison, top contender to murder somebody, top contender to be a.....pervert! Anything!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I should get some school work done tonight. But, knowing me, I won't in the end.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Hey, I may not be a contender for TTT fuck up of the year, but I'm a top contender in a lot of things. Top contender to go to prison, top contender to murder somebody, top contender to be a.....pervert! Anything!


Are you admitting to something?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Hogan is wrestling Jerry Lawler in Memphis like this weekend. I only like like 45 min away, I should go.


Bring a paper bag. You'll need it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Are you admitting to something?


Ask Arn Anderson


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Bring a paper bag. You'll need it.


Hogan's mic skills > JBL's mic skills.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I r teh pumped for Sox/Mariners.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I r teh pumped for Sox/Mariners.


So I am? How are the Rangers doin'?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> That sucks man . Thanks for the gif


You're welcome.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Edited my banner to make it look better .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I r teh pumped for Sox/Mariners.


It's on national TV?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dirty Work is on.

:hb


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Do any of you have Windows Vista? I'm trying to get the sound to work on it, but I'm getting nothing.  

Truth - I finally got rid of Windows ME, but I couldn't get XP so I had to settle with this.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Dirty Work is on.
> 
> :hb


Good movie. 


Norm = ratings


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's on national TV?


ESPN2.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Nice

Ichiro is gonna strike out more than once tonight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Good movie.
> 
> 
> Norm = ratings


"Your brothers?"

"It's a long story"

"My dad boned his mom"

"Actually, it's a pretty short story"

:lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I r teh pumped for Sox/Mariners.


Hernandez > Matsuzaka :side:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

King Felix/Dice K = Ratings

Two of the best offenses in the AL too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Hernandez > Matsuzaka :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Hernandez > Matsuzaka :side:


:shocked: Jason!!!!  How dare you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Hogan's mic skills > JBL's mic skills.


I will have to disagree with that assessment.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The New Breed look like the biggest bunch of oddballs.

A MMA dude, a straight edge, a vampire, a teacher, and a dude from the jungle.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Sig/Avy out of sinc = not ballin


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

JBL > Hogan in every way possible. I think anyway.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> :shocked: Jason!!!!  How dare you?


Truth: Seattle is my second favorite team.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

<<got spanked


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SixOneNine™ said:


> JBL > Hogan in every way possible. I think anyway.


I agree in terms of performance but Hogan is more over than JBL which is unfortunately an indisputable fact.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Truth- IMPORTANT


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I will have to disagree with that assessment.


All of JBL's promos are the same, "I'm JBL, I'm rich blah blah blah". Every one of Hogan's promos could win best original screenplay at the Oscars, brother.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I agree in terms of performance but Hogan is more over than JBL which is unfortunately an indisputable fact.


:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The New Breed look like the biggest bunch of oddballs.
> 
> A MMA dude, a straight edge, a vampire, a teacher, *and a dude from the jungle*.


I don't get that animal type gimmick. He's even billed from Detroit.


----------



## rock2568 (Jun 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't get that animal type gimmick. He's even billed from Detroit.


lmao the only one of his WWE matches I've seen is his first one so I'm kinda behind.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't get that animal type gimmick. He's even billed from Detroit.


Detroit is the Concrete Jungle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> lmao the only one of his WWE matches I've seen is his first one so I'm kinda behind.


Yeah, they only billed him as that for one week, then it was Detroit from then on.

Truth ~ The New Breed would be a lot better if they dropped Thorn.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Vampire is pretty much the worst wrestler  in ECW  of all time.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ The New Breed would be a lot better if they dropped Thorn.


Agreed when they're all together he stands out the most.

Truth - Downloading a mixtape


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The Vampire is pretty much the worst wrestler  in ECW  of all time.


Paul Roma?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He was doing fine under his other gimmick but this one doesn't work.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vampires named Kevin = no ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Paul Roma?


The Vampire wishes he could be Paul Roma.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ric Flair should switch to a Vampire gimmick with little or no explanation and get James Mitchell to manage him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The Vampire wishes he could be Paul Roma.


So does Ric Flair.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> The Vampire is pretty much the worst wrestler  in ECW  of all time.


.....

?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> .....
> 
> ?


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> .....
> 
> ?


I think I made my point pretty clear.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - TNA just signed that dude from WSX that threw the fire ball at Vampiro and reports claim he's getting a huge push when he comes in.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

omfg


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - TNA just signed that dude from WSX that threw the fire ball at Vampiro and reports claim he's getting a huge push when he comes in.


What's his name?

edit- nevermind, I saw it.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Confused, what are we all laughing at?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> What's his name?


Ricky Banderas


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

As long as he's got talent, then I'm fine with it. The problem is that TNA doesn't need to be hiring any people right now, unless they've secured a two-hour deal and have done a great job of keeping it quiet.

They should probably 'trim some fat' first.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I cannot wait for Jeff Jarrett's next NWA title run.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The Colbert Report replays here in 2 hours. Great, since I missed it last night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - The Colbert Report replays here in 2 hours. Great, since I missed it last night.


I watched it at 2:30 PM today


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - The Colbert Report replays here in 2 hours. Great, since I missed it last night.


It was a pretty funny episode. Make sure you watch the whole episode, they do a pretty funny thing at the end.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> It was a pretty funny episode. Make sure you watch the whole episode, they do a pretty funny thing at the end.


Damn, I missed the very end . I'll catch the next replay of it I guess


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

There goes the perfect game.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want to work at WWE Home Video just so I can have access to their video library.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I want to work at WWE Home Video just so I can have access to their video library.


That would be the best job ever. Well, at least in the top 5.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The Perfect DVD will only be 2 disk


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There goes the perfect game.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> That would be the best job ever. Well, at least in the top 5.


I would spend all day burning shows from the old Raws/Nitros/97-2000 PPVs to DVD from the master tapes for my own personal leisure.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - The Perfect DVD will only be 2 disk


If the "Rap Is Crap" music video isn't included, I'll boycott the DVD.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Re-watched the Punk Heel turn on WWE.com, and the response was double what it was when it aired.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Are they even covering Perfect's WCW career?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- Re-watched the Punk Heel turn on WWE.com, and the response was double what it was when it aired.


God bless editing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> God bless editing.


At least the second time I saw it he got a reaction. Fucking smackdown crowds.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ECW > Smackdown


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Perfect's DVD could be 1 disk, for all I care, and I would still get it.

I'm just glad they're putting one out of him. Of course, it would be nice if it was 3.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> New sig.


Almost as good as mine.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Almost as good as mine.


Miz made yours too?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Manny Ramirez = money in the outfield


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Miz is my banner slut.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Miz made yours too?


Yup.

Manny = money at Fenway.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Horsemen DVD was better than I thought. I still wish HHH didn't talk so much.

lol dude in the celeb section bringing back 3 year old nude threads. At least bring back something better than Paris:side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

What is Babe Ruth?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> The Horsemen DVD was better than I thought. I still wish HHH didn't talk so much.
> 
> lol dude in the celeb section bringing back 3 year old nude threads. At least bring back something better than Paris:side:


It's written in his contract that he has to appear at least 5 times and have 100 lines minimum.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> The Horsemen DVD was better than I thought. I still wish HHH didn't talk so much.


Check out my review in the WWE DVD thread


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck this umpire.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Check out my review in the WWE DVD thread


Unless your review is in Ric Flair promo form, it sucks.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Unless your review is in Ric Flair promo form, it sucks.


:frustrate 

Flair bragging about the cost of his shoes was greatness.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vampire looks thrilled to be there.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck the Vampire


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

The New Breed is the dumbest stable I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's written in his contract that he has to appear at least 5 times and have 100 lines minimum.


He fulfilled that easily in this DVD. Sucks that Ole/McMahon had to get in the way of Ole speaking. (Mainly Ole)


Homicide_187 said:


> Check out my review in the WWE DVD thread


I saw it earlier great review.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Punk was boring as a face imo.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I like the New Breed stable Kevin Thorn fucks it up though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

It makes zero sense.

Elimate those dumb fucks MCV and Thorn and maybe I'd buy it.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> It makes zero sense.
> 
> Elimate those dumb fucks MCV and Thorn and maybe I'd buy it.


POUNCE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

When did Kevin Thorn get so much hate

Can someone tell me what happened on ECW and what Punk did to turn heel


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> When did Kevin Thorn get so much hate
> 
> Can someone tell me what happened on ECW and what Punk did to turn heel


he joined the new breed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> New sig.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

so he just did a promo then joined them 

p.s I'm marking right now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

wtf


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just bought the Four Horsemen DVD, for $22.99. Seems like a fair price, seeing as I've heard nothing but good things about this DVD.

My Horsemen knowledge isn't that great, but I'm sure this DVD will help me out a bit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just bought the Four Horsemen DVD, for $22.99. Seems like a fair price, seeing as I've heard nothing but good things about this DVD.
> 
> My Horsemen knowledge isn't that great, but I'm sure this DVD will help me out a bit.


Good choice.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> so he just did a promo then joined them
> 
> p.s I'm marking right now


It was lame they teased a fight between him, Burke and Monty Brown which ended up with him and Burke shaking hands and hugging. Burke acted like he just met God or some shit he was praying the crowd didn't care at all either.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> so he just did a promo then joined them
> 
> p.s I'm marking right now


after RVD vs Cor Von, Cor Von and burke were in the ring, punk came and looked at them, and looked like he was going to fight them but didn't and extended his hand, and shook.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Only underage people buy smokes in packs of ten.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

"Once a horsemen, always a horsemen."

Love that line.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvKRcWWSxwg

Kent Jones likes XPW. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just bought the Four Horsemen DVD, for $22.99. Seems like a fair price, seeing as I've heard nothing but good things about this DVD.
> 
> My Horsemen knowledge isn't that great, but I'm sure this DVD will help me out a bit.


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvKRcWWSxwg
> 
> Kent Jones likes XPW. :lmao


Just makes him that much cooler.

Nice sig BTW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just bought the Four Horsemen DVD, for $22.99. Seems like a fair price, seeing as I've heard nothing but good things about this DVD.
> 
> My Horsemen knowledge isn't that great, but I'm sure this DVD will help me out a bit.


Ya.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/335059-bes-shane-omac-match.html

I think Ric Flair needs to give his opinion in that thread.

MATT SERRA IS ON BETWEEN THE ROPES TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Good contraceptive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEFE3B0Rje0


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder about Between the Ropes AMP it starts at 9 right?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I loathe the Terra, that is known, as Matt Serra.

OH RHYME~!!! :$


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/335059-bes-shane-omac-match.html
> 
> I think Ric Flair needs to give his opinion in that thread.
> 
> MATT SERRA IS ON BETWEEN THE ROPES TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Did you see what GSP said about Matt Hughes laughing at his loss?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Thanks for the reminder about Between the Ropes AMP it starts at 9 right?


10 East.

Nah NCK, what did he say?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How long is this Horsemen documentary, anyway?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Wondering what inside information Meltziner will be releasing tonight...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> How long is this Horsemen documentary, anyway?


Just over 2 hours.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> How long is this Horsemen documentary, anyway?


Why aren't you watching the playoffs?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Listening to my Ibotch :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Listening to my Ibotch :side:


Why is the crowd so dead in your sig?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Puppetz87 is back...:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Punk joined the New Breed in the most not awesome way



Brye said:


> Listening to my Ibotch :side:


the hell is a IBotch


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 10 East.
> 
> Nah NCK, what did he say?



When asked if he saw tape of Hughes laughing after he lost to Serra, GSP said that he did see him laughing and that he will "have it in his mind" when they fight again. He said that he didn't laugh at Hughes when he knocked him out, but that's fine he's now got even more motivation and will have that on his mind when he steps into the ring against Hughes the next time.
He also said he's not a shit talker and isn't going to bash Matt for his actions and he'll just use it instead of responding with his mouth.

Other things he mentioned.

Wants to fight in July or earlier, but most likely July will be the next available time.

Doesn't care who he faces, but wants someone at or near the top of the division so that he can get his shot for the title ASAP. He doesn't want an easy fight the first time back, he wants to be thrown right back into the mix.

Gives all the credit to Serra and still has no excuses. Said he was stiff and anything that could have went wrong went wrong.

Said that Serra/Hughes will be a good fight, he doesn't want to say who will win, says that only God knows that, but that Serra proved how dangerous he can be and that anything can happen.

He isn't taking a vacation like normal, he started his training again yesterday.

He's going to stop worrying about making other people happy and he's going to worry about himself and be more selfish then he has been in the past. He plans on changing some of his training but didn't elaborate.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why is the crowd so dead in your sig?


Because nobody cares about ECW :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Just over 2 hours.


Ownage. I'm only like 15 minutes into it, and I already find it awesome.



> Why aren't you watching the playoffs?


Is the Canucks/Stars game on right now, or later today? Because that's the only series I want to watch this first round.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCK said:


> When asked if he saw tape of Hughes laughing after he lost to Serra, GSP said that he did see him laughing and that he will "have it in his mind" when they fight again. He said that he didn't laugh at Hughes when he knocked him out, but that's fine he's now got even more motivation and will have that on his mind when he steps into the ring against Hughes the next time.
> He also said he's not a shit talker and isn't going to bash Matt for his actions and he'll just use it instead of responding with his mouth.
> 
> Other things he mentioned.
> ...


If Hughes beats Serra and GSP beats Kos (I figure he'll fight him next) then GSP/Hughes 3 will be interesting. Was Hughes really laughing at GSP though? I know he said "I love it" when Serra won but I don't remember him laughing directly at GSP or anything.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk should have attacked RVD.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3934811-post16.html

WOOOOOO!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Punk should have attacked RVD.


someone needs to

Truth: if you type in failure in google Bush will be the third link


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Felix Hernandez = no ratings


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I am so happy right now. My bro bought me the Flair & 4 Horsemen DVD today and I have officially ordered MLB Extra Innings


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: I am so happy right now. My bro bought me the Flair & 4 Horsemen DVD today and I have officially ordered MLB Extra Innings


I still got a free week of MLB Extra innings before I need to buy it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Felix Hernandez = no ratings


and no hits


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3934811-post16.html
> 
> WOOOOOO!


:lmao


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> I still got a free week of MLB Extra innings before I need to buy it


I already bought it so I don't forget to. Plus I get to see all my Braves/Cubs/Tigers/Red Sox games.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

*wG!*(Wrestling Gawd), *EG*(Egame) & *DG*.?

:side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Many people don't know how to make a good rant on another poster.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> *wG!*(Wrestling Gawd), *EG*(Egame) & *DG*.?
> 
> :side:


Huh?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3934811-post16.html
> 
> WOOOOOO!


You have the best gimmick ever.


Officially.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

EGame said:


> Huh?


just something random i noticed


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

going to post in the WWE sec. to build up my points


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Many people don't know how to make a good rant on another poster.


I made a good rant, but it was not on another poster.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> and no hits


:frustrate


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3933510-post1.html

WOW!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Many people don't know how to make a good rant on another poster.


The new rant SUCKS!

Ric Flair may have to venture into the rants. You still my Double A, WCW?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The new rant SUCKS!
> 
> Ric Flair may have to venture into the rants. You still my Double A, WCW?


Yes sir.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> I made a good rant, but it was not on another poster.


True. Delfin's rant on the media rules gets the nod from me for burnage, made all the greater because of the stunned silence he was met with.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMP is the Nature Boy of WF.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> True. Delfin's rant on the media rules gets the nod from me for burnage, made all the greater because of the stunned silence he was met with.


Let me just add, because I have to every time someone brings up this topic, that that is the gayest rule in the history of rules.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Let me just add, because I have to every time someone brings up this topic, that that is the gayest rule in the history of rules.


Avatar and sig rules are gayer


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Before I watch it tonight, on scale of 1 - 10, How is the documentary on the Flair & 4 Horsemen DVD?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: Before I watch it tonight, on scale of 1 - 10, How is the documentary on the Flair & 4 Horsemen DVD?


9.3762


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MNMItTeamOnScene told me Nitro has charisma because he was wearing a leather jacket on Raw.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

The sig limits changed? no wonder my other GIF was takin out, might have to change this one:sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> MNMItTeamOnScene told me Nitro has charisma because he was wearing a leather jacket on Raw.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Jackets can't speak for people :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> MNMItTeamOnScene told me Nitro has charisma because he was wearing a leather jacket on Raw.


I agree with it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MNMItTeamOnScene can't be serious. He has to be a fake.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Jackets can't speak for people :side:


The Fonze, Humphrey Bogart and Spike (of Buffy/Angel fame) beg to differ.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks WCW, I definitely look forward to watching it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The Fonze, Humphrey Bogart and Spike (of Buffy/Angel fame) beg to differ.


:$ Well I just got disproved 

Well they don't speak very well for Nitro


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit. Sabrina's best friend is back.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Meltziner update!!1!1!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow, Felix just owned Man-Ram. No hitter through 7.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

A Lex Luger part just started on this DVD....

Excuse me, while I cream myself.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/335128-weforums-spoilers-inside.html

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I gave AMP's post in that rant a thumbs down.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3934811-post16.html
> 
> WOOOOOO!



*Post of the Year*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Meltziner update!!1!1!


awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I gave AMP's post in that rant a thumbs down.


You give Ric a thumbs down, you give Arn a thumbs down.

You give Arn a thumbs down, you give Tully a thumbs down.

You give Tully a thumbs down, you give Ole a thumbs down.

You give Ole a thumbs down, you give JJ a thumbs down.

You give JJ a thumbs down, you give Tony Schavonie's mustache a thumbs down.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Post of the Year*


Accept my friendship on yahoo please


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Truth:* Killa Khali and I are e-beefing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You give Ric a thumbs down, you give Arn a thumbs down.
> 
> You give Arn a thumbs down, you give Tully a thumbs down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lex Luger said:


> I will, fulfill my potential without the Horsemen. I will become the greatest superstar this sport, has ever seen!


He was right.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seems like more people have yahoo then I thought.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Colt Cabana should use the Matt Classic gimmick in the WWE. That was pretty much the best gimmick ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Seems like more people have yahoo then I thought.


I'd get it, but the only persons name I know is Sabrinas and I didnt think anyone else used Yahoo


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I use Yahoo sporadicly. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Colt Cabana should use the Matt Classic gimmick in the WWE. That was pretty much the best gimmick ever.


He should join the new breed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He should join the new breed.


Why not? They have every other misfit in it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Why not? They have every other misfit in it.


Exactly. Plus Punk and Cabana can break away from the group and then own like in ROH. Except that will never happen.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He should join the new breed.














Definition, of depressing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Why not? They have every other misfit in it.


They don't have Snitsky :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

The rants section is alllllive tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cabana and Punk will NEVER team up EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER while they are in the WWE.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

The WWE could reform the Saints if they wanted too Ace Steel is in OVW and Colt will finish off his Indy dates soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Definition, of depressing.


I'm looking at it and my mood hasn't shifted at all.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> The WWE could reform the Saints if they wanted too Ace Steel is in OVW and Colt will finish off his Indy dates soon.


That's more likely than Colt/Punk.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Terrell I thought i saw you in a deathmatch on Saints Row,it was a guy there named XxHomicide187xX but then I remember you said you traded it in

Hey Diesal, thanks for reminding me about that, I about to make some gifs of the whole event 

Anything you want in particular?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm looking at it and my mood hasn't shifted at all.


You're not AMP. :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cide closed a thread on sunglasses, I find nothing wrong with talking about sunglasses :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

CM Punk sucks.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Terrell I thought i saw you in a deathmatch on Saints Row,it was a guy there named XxHomicide187xX but then I remember you said you traded it in


I traded it in last week let me find out it's a swagger jacker on Xbox live


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Definition, of depressing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

GTFO.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Terrell I thought i saw you in a deathmatch on Saints Row,it was a guy there named XxHomicide187xX but then I remember you said you traded it in
> 
> Hey Diesal, thanks for reminding me about that, I about to make some gifs of the whole event
> 
> Anything you want in particular?


MATT SERRA ON BTR TONIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I traded it in last week let me find out it's a swagger jacker on Xbox live


I got killed twice because I was checking to make sure,oh I know all too well about swagger jacking, seen the extra Lords around here?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stop swagger jacking


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

money does grow on trees


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Stop swagger jacking


The Red Sox swung with no swagger and jacked nothing tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Red Sox swung with no swagger and jacked nothing tonight.


UFC's fake


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> You're not AMP. :side:


No but I wish I could be so that I could gimmick post as Ric Flair.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I marked out when the Red Sox didn't win the World Series for 86 years.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I got killed twice because I was checking to make sure,oh I know all too well about swagger jacking, seen the extra Lords around here?


LOL true as soon as you dropped the Lord I saw like two more pop up. By the way when ever I finish GOW2 I'll pick up Saints Row again that game is fun as hell online.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> No but I wish I could be so that I could gimmick post as Ric Flair.


My gimmick posting = ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I marked out when the Red Sox didn't win the World Series for 86 years.


I marked out when they won it in '04


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> My gimmick posting = ratings.


WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How far have you got in GOW2, Cide?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice idiotic quote of the century Pyro


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> WOOOOOOO!


At least there's truth in my gimmick posts and I don't come off like a complete moron like most gimmick posters. Plus cutting a promo like Flair is awesome


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> At least there's truth in my gimmick posts and I don't come off like a complete moron like most gimmick posters. Plus cutting a promo like Flair is awesome


You should be de-modded because of it.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I'm finally on vacation 

how is everyone?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> How far have you got in GOW2, Cide?


I haven't even played it yet :$ I've been to busy.

Truth - The "Who is better" threads are starting to get made again.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> You should be de-modded because of it.


He mods TNA, isn't that worse than not being a mod


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Diesel


Thx, I just repped him five times with that.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I haven't even played it yet :$ I've been to busy.
> 
> Truth - The "Who is better" threads are starting to get made again.


You should play it as soon as possible, dude. I don't even think I'm a quarter of a way through it yet, and I already like it more than number 1. It's great too, having all of the fighting controls the same.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> He mods TNA, isn't that worse than not being a mod


Yeah, that's pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^:lmao


CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: I'm finally on vacation
> 
> how is everyone?


Finally? You late. I think:sad:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> You should play it as soon as possible, dude. I don't even think I'm a quarter of a way through it yet, and I already like it more than number 1. It's great too, having all of the fighting controls the same.


Yeah, Holt told me it was way better than part 2 just more puzzles. I'll probaly play it after I finish listening to Between the Ropes tonight.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Diesel


Hughes wishes he could do that himself. 



> Thx, I just repped him five times with that.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i hope i get a major push in the WWF show . 

truth: i hate McDonald's.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> At least there's truth in my gimmick posts and I don't come off like a complete moron like most gimmick posters. Plus cutting a promo like Flair is awesome


Yep.

Truth ~ My shoes cost more, than your house!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hughes wishes he could do that himself.


Hughes can do anything if he puts his mind to it :side::$


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^:lmao
> 
> Finally? You late. I think:sad:


Well, vacations up here in maine this year is next week, by but school cheats and is having tomorrow and friday as workshop days so im pretty happy about that  It should have been during easter though like usual but oh well


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Felix made the Sox look like jokes tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I still haven't got vacation yet :sad:. I do next week though


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: my typing has been horrific tonight  I think a vacation will do me good


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Lost was pretty good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Well, vacations up here in maine this year is next week, by but school cheats and is having tomorrow and friday as workshop days so im pretty happy about that  It should have been during easter though like usual but oh well


Oh cool. 

Change your usertitle! Carlito Ramon is not better than WWE.:angry:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Felix made the Sox look like jokes tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Money In The Bank.....Bank > the middle rope


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder if the WWE owns the Carlito gimmick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Repeating things that don't need repeating is lame.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh cool.
> 
> Change your usertitle! Carlito Ramon is not better than WWE.:angry:


Carlito Caribbean Cool > WWE  I won't change it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I wonder if the WWE owns the Carlito gimmick.


Yeah, Razor Ramon is still trying to sue.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Repeating things that don't need repeating is lame.


Wooing to make a point > Repeating to make a point.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: Just wanted to say a quick apology to all the people I owe PMs too. I was hoping to get an hour tonight to come on and look at them but I ended up going back to bed. I am hoping to get on a bit tomorrow to reply to everything when I should hopefull be better.

Sorry


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, Razor Ramon is still trying to sue.


I'm just trying to figure out how his first NWA title run will be.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Repeating things that don't need repeating is lame.


That's true. 

But everything needs repeating when you're as awesome as Mr. Kennedy.





























Kennedy


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Carlito > WWE


I agree with it. I think he should go to TNA as well.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: Just wanted to say a quick apology to all the people I owe PMs too. I was hoping to get an hour tonight to come on and look at them but I ended up going back to bed. I am hoping to get on a bit tomorrow to reply to everything when I should hopefull be better.
> 
> Sorry


Mike, you are ill get off of WF  <3


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Holy shit, Sid stabbed Arn 20 times in 1993?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how his first NWA title run will be.


They'll give the belt to RVD before Carlito.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Total Nonstop Action Carlito.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They'll give the belt to RVD before Carlito.


Bound For Glory 2007 main event, Carlito vs. RVD for the NWA title.





BOOK IT~!!!~!~!!~!~!~!!~~!~!!~!~!~


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: Just wanted to say a quick apology to all the people I owe PMs too. I was hoping to get an hour tonight to come on and look at them but I ended up going back to bed. I am hoping to get on a bit tomorrow to reply to everything when I should hopefull be better.
> 
> Sorry


:lmao


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Total Nonstop Action Carlito.


Just what I was thinking :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/152730-legend.html


...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao Pyro is evil.


CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Carlito Caribbean Cool > WWE  I won't change it


Fine then. You're dead to me:$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/152730-legend.html
> 
> 
> ...


Tha avatar's gotta go.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: Carlito to tna would be good... but it would mean me having to be a TNA fan! THat will be hard to adjust to.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Tha avatar's gotta go.


I thought it was Benoit at first glance. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- posted this because John told me to


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/152730-legend.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


What part didn't you understand? - about the Sox comment.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Fine then. You're dead to me:$


:shocked: 

That's not nice. You don't mean it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/152730-legend.html
> 
> 
> ...


Is Legend trying to form his own opinion?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> What part didn't you understand? - about the Sox comment.


He just likes to overuse that smiley now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: Carlito to tna would be good... but it would mean me having to be a TNA fan! THat will be hard to adjust to.


Christian and Joe > Carlito


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah, Legend's just jumping on the Orton bandwagon now.


CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> :shocked:
> 
> That's not nice. You don't mean it


I know. I could always pretend.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is Legend trying to form his own opinion?


Nah, I've always been of the opinion that he follows the popular opinion of the forum, which most of the time is Pyro's opinion.


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: Carlito to tna would be good... but it would mean me having to be a TNA fan! THat will be hard to adjust to.


 That comment makes me angry :evil: 

What would he be called if he go's to tna?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He just likes to overuse that smiley now.


You will refer to me as Mister.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Carlito would have to use an Orange because TNA can't afford apples. 


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> The TEACHER and Count Marquis Von Cor met with Punk backstage. They tried to recruit him for the New Breed again. Punk said he'd already told Burke that he was doing OK on his own. The Count said listen, you're either with us or against us. Teacher said listen, what he's trying to say is we'll show you what the New Breed is all about next. I'd like to note that it didn't end up being next unless what the New Breed is all about is Extreme Expose dancing. Punk went, "HMMMMM!", which is his new catch phrase.


haha


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Nah, I've always been of the opinion that he follows the popular opinion of the forum, which most of the time is Pyro's opinion.


He said JBL had the best title reign EVER. Yeah, that's what he's doing..:lmao


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey everyone!


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Carlito would have to use an Orange because TNA can't afford apples.
> 
> 
> :lmao


Are apples more expensive


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He said JBL had the best title reign EVER. Yeah, that's what he's doing..:lmao


That's perfectly understandable.
























If you started watching wrestling in 2004 and only watched the WWE. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Carlito would have to use an Orange because TNA can't afford apples.
> 
> 
> :lmao


Can they afford Oranges? He may just have to spit if they're willing to pay his saliva.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> Carlito would have to use an Orange because TNA can't afford apples.


Post of the year contender :agree:

<3 ya Gord :$

Truth: I didn't think it was :lmao-worthy though; I was being sincere


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Carlito would have to use an Orange because TNA can't afford apples.
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Back in a bit. <3


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Christian and Joe > Carlito


pft... now you are being a bit ridiculous 



> I know. I could always pretend.


 



> That comment makes me angry
> 
> What would he be called if he go's to tna?


Why are you angry? He could be Carly at TNA 



> Carlito would have to use an Orange because TNA can't afford apples.


Nothing wrong with oranges


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RVD would only be able to afford a three star frog splash.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd personally rather eat grapes.


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> pft... now you are being a bit ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just kiddin  I'm a tna fan.

Carly sounds abit girly.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Carlito is cool but Danny Phantom is stale


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Back in a bit. <3


<3


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao @ three star.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth-I burnt my lunch


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Lord Wizzy said:


> Just kiddin  I'm a tna fan.
> 
> Carly sounds abit girly.


Pft... I call him Carly  That was his wrestling name at one time though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Hogan ever went to TNA like he keeps threatening to do, it would be surreal seeing him in the freakin iMPACT Zone.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> RVD would only be able to afford a three star frog splash.


They can't afford Thunder either. Rolling Drizzle.


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Truth-I burnt my lunch


Me to! but I call it tea


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They can't afford Thunder either. Rolling Drizzle.


:lmao


----------



## Tarzan0000 (Apr 12, 2007)

Is this a thread for random discussion and stuff?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They can't afford Thunder either. Rolling Drizzle.


Carlito couldn't afford the Backcracker. He'd have to start doing the Nutcracker.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tarzan0000 said:


> Is this a thread for random discussion and stuff?


Nah. You have to tell the truth or you get banned.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Tarzan0000 said:


> Is this a thread for random discussion and stuff?


JKA?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Tarzan0000 said:


> Is this a thread for random discussion and stuff?


No. Jessica Alba is banned from this thread as well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Carlito couldn't afford the Backcracker. He'd have to start doing the Nutcracker.


No more middle ropes for Carlito either. The middle rope refuses to work in TNA citing lack of pay.


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No more middle ropes for Carlito either. The middle rope refuses to work in TNA citing lack of pay.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No more middle ropes for Carlito either. The middle rope refuses to work in TNA citing lack of pay.


BUT THEIR RING IS SIX SIDED!!!












































IT'S NOT ABOUT WEIGHT LIMITS, IT'S ABOUT NO LIMITS!!!!1111


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3935542-post24.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3935611-post26.html

:no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I remember someone posting they were hoping TNA were going to be in SVR2008.


----------



## Tarzan0000 (Apr 12, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Nah. You have to tell the truth or you get banned.


In that case. Randy Orton is the next WWE Champion. Mark my words.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> If Hogan ever went to TNA like he keeps threatening to do, it would be surreal seeing him in the freakin iMPACT Zone.


In a way yea, but he's already been to that building before, XWF :side:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Don't be rude to the new guy! He has a welcome thread saying he is from the ATV forums so I doubt its JKA


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tarzan0000 said:


> In that case. Randy Orton is the next WWE Champion. Mark my words.


:lmao It's the Tell The *Truth* thread. I'll give you a break because your new though.

Do you happen to like Lita? :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

truth:I enjoyed tonights South park


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> truth:I enjoyed tonights South park


oh no... I forgot it was on!  Doesnt it repeat at midnight or something? I'll catch it later


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^You can watch it on allsp.com or if you use torrents, get it off mrtwig.net.



WCW said:


> That's perfectly understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really think he does have the best title reign of all time. Sure he's a little lacklluster in the ring and he was a poor draw, but every time he picks up the mic I'm fuckin' amazed. I dunno why, but he just hooks my interest more than anybody else. Kennedy is a distant second, and his reigns will be much of the same.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Don't be rude to the new guy! He has a welcome thread saying he is from the ATV forums so I doubt its JKA


JKA always enters this thread with that phrase. We did wrongfully hound the last guy that we thought was him though. :$


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Woah Brye, wait one minute, are you telling me you DONT have Ashley in sig or avy?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Alabaster Holt said:


> truth:I enjoyed tonights South park


I don't understand how anyone can watch that show straight.



WCW said:


> JKA always enters this thread with that phrase. We did wrongfully hound the last guy that we thought was him though. :$


haha I didn't know that. I ignore all that unsavoury business. People with no lives eh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Woah Brye, wait one minute, are you telling me you DONT have Ashley in sig or avy?


Oh, damn....I don't :$


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

You dissapoint me Brye, you really do.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I really think he does have the best title reign of all time. Sure he's a little lacklluster in the ring and he was a poor draw, but every time he picks up the mic I'm fuckin' amazed. I dunno why, but he just hooks my interest more than anybody else. Kennedy is a distant second, and his reigns will be much of the same.


I would have to think about it for a while but the reigns that come to mind for me are Danielson's reign (I know you hate him) and Austin's reign from WM 14 to late 98 (save the one day Kane held the belt). Those are my two all time favorites. I did enjoy JBL's though as mad as I was when he first got the belt.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

King Kro said:


> You dissapoint me Brye, you really do.


:argh: ha, check my avatar


----------



## Tarzan0000 (Apr 12, 2007)

Brye said:


> Do you happen to like Lita? :side:


Never really cared for her. She had some nice tits though. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I never heard of Sid stabbing Arn so many times, until watching this DVD.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I would have to think about it for a while but the reigns that come to mind for me are Danielson's reign (I know you hate him) and Austin's reign from WM 14 to late 98 (save the one day Kane held the belt). Those are my two all time favorites. I did enjoy JBL's though as mad as I was when he first got the belt.


I don't hate him after I saw him put on a damn near ***** star match in Japan with KENTA, but yeah, I'm not crazy about him or anything, not yet anyways.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I would have to think about it for a while but the reigns that come to mind for me are Danielson's reign (I know you hate him) and Austin's reign from WM 14 to late 98 (save the one day Kane held the belt). Those are my two all time favorites. I did enjoy JBL's though as mad as I was when he first got the belt.


How can anyone hate Danielson? That's a wrestling crime.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Pyro's quote is greatness


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A review of the WM X Ladder Match said:


> If you don't like this match, you're a retard.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/158546-cenafan93.html

Look at his sig:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao


Best. Review. Ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

King Kro said:


> You dissapoint me Brye, you really do.


Brye disappoints alot of us. Well, those that pay attention to him.


Big Daddy Cool said:


> I never heard of Sid stabbing Arn so many times, until watching this DVD.


Ya. If the rumor about 2 Cold Scorpio coming to the rescue is legit, he could be the reason Double A is still alive.:sad:

Sid vs "The undefeated" Mr.Wonderful. Book it:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/158546-cenafan93.html
> 
> Look at his sig:lmao


His heel turn got a better reaction than CM Punk.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> :lmao


I like it, but it's not even my favourite ladder match. It'd be a LOT better if it were done today because it'd be less toned down to how things were in 1994.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/158546-cenafan93.html
> 
> Look at his sig:lmao


Someone left the gate open at the nut house....

Gimmick posters:no: :gun:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey AMP, GSP seems to have the spaghetti legs


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Brye disappoints alot of us. Well, those that pay attention to him.*
> 
> Ya. If the rumor about 2 Cold Scorpio coming to the rescue is legit, he could be the reason Double A is still alive.:sad:
> 
> Sid vs "The undefeated" Mr.Wonderful. Book it:side:


Thanks K :$  :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I like it, but it's not even my favourite ladder match. It'd be a LOT better if it were done today because it'd be less toned down to how thing were in 1994.


It wasn't toned down, they just hadn't invented all the crazy stuff yet. I'm sure Shawn would have done all the stuff Jeff Hardy did if he could. There was only one ladder in the match, I couldn't even fathom that today.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: Lewis Black is one of the funniest comedians that I have ever seen/heard in my life.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Hey AMP, GSP seems to have the spaghetti legs


MATT SERRA ON BETWEEN THE ROPES TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Interview should be coming up soon, should be interesting


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*4000 POSTS~!!!!!!!*


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> MATT SERRA ON BETWEEN THE ROPES TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Interview should be coming up soon, should be interesting


I would listen but my computer willprobably overheat halfway thru it and then shut off

I hate this fucking thing


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It wasn't toned down, they just hadn't invented all the crazy stuff yet. I'm sure Shawn would have done all the stuff Jeff Hardy did if he could. There was only one ladder in the match, I couldn't even fathom that today.


Wasn't their match at SummerSlam 95 the first to have 2 ladders? I enjoyed that match as well, probably ****1/4-1/2 compared to their ***** at WM10.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> *4000 POSTS~!!!!!!!*


:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> It wasn't toned down, they just hadn't invented all the crazy stuff yet. I'm sure Shawn would have done all the stuff Jeff Hardy did if he could. There was only one ladder in the match, I couldn't even fathom that today.


I guess, but the crazy stuff is the reason why I like ladder matches. I think Shawn vs Razor is a good match and was probably ahead of it's time, but to today's standards it's just a normal match with a ladder, not a ladder match...if you know what I mean.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

*imaginary reps Cali*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Guy on BTR talking about Orton:

"If you can't have a good match with Shawn Michaels, you should probably go home"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Thanks K :$  :sad:


No problem.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wasn't their match at SummerSlam 95 the first to have 2 ladders? I enjoyed that match as well, probably ****1/4-1/2 compared to their ***** at WM10.


I think so. Probably because the ladder in the first match damn near broke.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Braves are 7 - 1 

I am off to go watch the Flair & 4 Horsemen DVD


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Guy on BTR talking about Orton:
> 
> "If you can't have a good match with Shawn Michaels, you should probably go home"


SHUT THE HELL UP, you are just fueling the Pyro propaganda machine:cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> *imaginary reps Cali*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> - Undertaker v. Kane. Much like VD, the buildup for this was much better than the end result. Pete Rose starts a tradition, doing ring intros and stopping to insult the Boston crowd and draw huge heel heat. Kane of course enters first and tombstones him, thus making Pete the best seller in the whole match.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Even though I hate to admit it, Serra did look great against GSP. He dominated.

GSP said himself, there was nothing wrong with him and he was fine, so, no excuses for him losing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> SHUT THE HELL UP, you are just fueling the Pyro propaganda machine:cuss:


Nitro wasn't at WM 23.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Guy on BTR talking about Orton:
> 
> "If you can't have a good match with Shawn Michaels, you should probably go home"


:lmao True.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Serra beat GSP? Wow.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> SHUT THE HELL UP, you are just fueling the Pyro propaganda machine:cuss:


Why? I don't like Orton either.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Nitro wasn't at WM 23.



...............




50,000 bucks to whoever brings me the head of Pyro


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm getting all the RAW's from '98 after I get the Clash Of The Champions set.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I whored it about 15 minutes ago and now I can't rep. True story.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Okies, now I'm off to watch DVD. I'll give my thoughts on it tomorrow.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you good for the money?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm getting all the RAW's from '98 after I get the Clash Of The Champions set.


Solid choice if you ask me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> ...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take my head, he's still a jobber. :lmao



> Okies, now I'm off to watch DVD. I'll give my thoughts on it tomorrow.


You'll like it. You like everything,


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> I whored it about 15 minutes ago and now I can't rep. True story.


You're on my shitlist now.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Are you good for the money?


 Yessum


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Get em Pyro:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/335151-ban-me.html#post3935946
:lmao


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> You'll like it.


Probably will.



> You like everything,


Not everything , I just look at the bright side more thats all


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

"I think they'll tease Jarrett turning heel at Lockdown much like they teased Nikita turning on Sting at War Games all those years ago"

"Yeah that makes sense"

"Yeah but you have to remember TNA sucks ass"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> Not everything , I just look at the bright side more thats all


There's no fun in that.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm going to rep Cal for his amazing achievement of 4000 posts. 

+44


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Solid choice if you ask me.


I'll be acquiring RAW '97 and and Nitro '97 eventually too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I'm going to rep Cal for his amazing achievement of 4000 posts.
> 
> +44


Rep me or be prepared to be repped with GSP getting owned.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'll be acquiring RAW '97 and and Nitro '97 eventually too.


I want to find 2000 RAW and maybe 98 Nitro as well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm really too lazy to calculate my new rep power now.:sad:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Rep me or be prepared to be repped with GSP getting owned.


Go Matt Serra yourself.

Oh, WCW already covered that part of repping me with GSP getting owned. 3 times.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm going to rep Cal for his amazing achievement of 4000 posts.
> 
> +44


:hb


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's no fun in that.


Its better than being a sourpussed bitter "Why can't there be good stuff?" type of person  (not saying you are, just in general sense)

Seriously though, my outlook is simple....

If there's some sort of positive in something no matter if its just ok, decent, mediocre, ect.... then its not bad or horrible, however, if there's no positive in something, I mean really thinking, then its bad. 

Try it, you'll enjoy things much more and better.

However, I'm not a blind idealist or anything like that. I'm just a positive realist, I know it may not make that much sense, but thats how I am.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I want to find 2000 RAW and maybe 98 Nitro as well.


Nah, Nitro in '98 = no ratings


I'd want RAW '99 or 2000 I think.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> Its better than being a sourpussed bitter "Why can't there be good stuff?" type of person
> 
> Seriously though, my outlook is simple....
> 
> ...


Too long, I didn't read it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just paused the Horsemen DVD, to watch some of the Canuck's game.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

GSP was basically chased around the octagon , pretty funny seeing him humbled like that. Joe Rogan went Don West for a second


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Too long, I didn't read it.


Then you wouldn't comprehend it then


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah, Nitro in '98 = no ratings
> 
> 
> I'd want RAW '99 or 2000 I think.


Nitro in 98 was good, it was just overshadowed by the fact that it had to go against the best RAW year ever.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I'm really too lazy to calculate my new rep power now.:sad:


Same.

I just rep someone every now and then, and tell them to tell me their current rep before, then after. Much easier.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> Nitro in 98 was good, it was just overshadowed by the fact that it had to go against the best RAW year ever.


I would have to agree.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Not everything , I just look at the bright side more thats all


I try, but there's a lot of wrestlers I simply just can't like. I don't know why I have any reason to like Nitro, Orton, Hogan, the Hardy'z, etc. Even somebody I recognize as good like HHH I just can't like.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm really too lazy to calculate my new rep power now.:sad:


wanna find out :side:

Truth: text messaging my friends girl


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> GSP was basically chased around the octagon , pretty funny seeing him humbled like that. Joe Rogan went Don West for a second


He got rocked like, 4 different times. I was hoping he would recover after one of them, but that didn't happen. Serra poured it on too hard.

GSP will still own Hughes though, in their inevitable third bout.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> Then you wouldn't comprehend it then


:banplz: 

I'm glad you have a positive outlook or whatever on everything but I just can't find positives in some of the shit I watch, hence why I hardly watch anymore. You on the other hand find a positive outlook on pretty much everything, which is cool, maybe you're either to please or you're a bigger wrestling fan than me, I don't care either way. If I see something horrible when watching, I say it, I don't sugarcoat it and try to find the positive in it because to me, there's nothing positive about it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nitro in 98 was good, it was just overshadowed by the fact that it had to go against the best RAW year ever.


Probably right. Austin is the reason I stopped watching Nitro over RAW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Probably right. Austin is the reason I stopped watching Nitro over RAW.


He was the reason a lot of people did that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> He got rocked like, 4 different times. I was hoping he would recover after one of them, but that didn't happen. Serra poured it on too hard.
> 
> GSP will still own Hughes though, in their inevitable third bout.


GSP won't own Hughes in their third fight.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I try, but there's a lot of wrestlers I simply just can't like. I don't know why I have any reason to like Nitro, Orton, Hogan, the Hardy'z, etc. Even somebody I recognize as good like HHH I just can't like.


Its all good. Theres no RIGHT or WRONG, in someone liking or disliking something or someone. Its just how we are.

Some people like cheese pizza and some like pepperoni, doesn't mean either one is wrong in feeling the way they do.

I hate to sound corny or cliche' but I guess you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> GSP won't own Hughes in their third fight.


Maybe not own, but win.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

It's 34 Headliner


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He was the reason a lot of people did that.


I'd get Nitro '98 if I didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Maybe not own, but win.


Not happening either.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I want to take a shower before I watch the DVD, but my Dad's in the bathroom getting ready for work, so I gotta wait, hence why I haven't left lol. (I know, no one wants to know :side: ), just saying before someone asks lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Its all good. Theres no RIGHT or WRONG, in someone liking or disliking something or someone. Its just how we are.
> 
> Some people like cheese pizza and some like pepperoni, doesn't mean either one is wrong in feeling the way they do.
> 
> I hate to sound corny or cliche' but I guess you get what I'm saying.


Yeah, true, but I feel like there's a lot more wrestlers that I don't like than do like, even though I like to think I'm a giant wrestling fan. I've watched the WWE since 91, would never dream of stopping watching it for any reason, even if they made Vickie Guerrero the WWE champion :side:, but there's a lot of stuff I just can't get into.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not happening either.


How so?

Hughes is coming off a win, GSP is coming off a tough loss. A really tough loss. So you know GSP will come out strong right away, and look to redeem himself.

Plus, I don't think much has changed in Hughes since his loss to GSP at 65.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> How so?
> 
> Hughes is coming off a win, GSP is coming off a tough loss. A really tough loss. So you know GSP will come out strong right away, and look to redeem himself.
> 
> Plus, I don't think much has changed in Hughes since his loss to GSP at 65.


Hughes will also want to come out to redeem himself after his loss to GSP. And plenty will have changed since 65, notably GSP getting humbled by Serra and Hughes regaining the belt.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:
 

> Hughes will also want to come out to redeem himself after his loss to GSP. And plenty will have changed since 65, notably GSP getting humbled by Serra and Hughes regaining the belt.


GSP controlled both bouts, even their first one. He was controlling Hughes, until literally that very last second arm bar. And in the second bout, well, you know what happened there.

It will be interesting, since both guys will come out strong most likely. But if history is anything like the fight, I see GSP controlling. Whether that means he wins, or loses. I see him controlling.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> but there's a lot of stuff I just can't get into.


I can understand that too.

There's a lot of things I couldn't get into. RTC was one of them. I also couldn't get into Sunday Night Heat once it started not being important anymore (days when Shane McMahon commentated). I couldn't get into the Dude Love character to be honest, not until they had him and Austin feud.

Theres stuff today I just can't get into, but instead of dwelling on not getting into something, I just stick with what I am into.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

From McDonalds?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dallas just scored to tie up the game at 2 a piece. 

Fawk...:sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> There's a lot of things I couldn't get into. RTC was one of them. I also couldn't get into Sunday Night Heat once it started not being important anymore (days when Shane McMahon commentated). I couldn't get into the Dude Love character to be honest, not until they had him and Austin feud.


Same for all, except I never got into Dude Love at all. Mankind was good sometimes, but I thought that Foley should ALWAYS either be Jack, or just himself.

Truth ~ I've only seen you bash one wrestler which is Mark Henry.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Lashley


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> From McDonalds?


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> GSP controlled both bouts, even their first one. He was controlling Hughes, until literally that very last second arm bar. And in the second bout, well, you know what happened there.
> 
> It will be interesting, since both guys will come out strong most likely. But if history is anything like the fight, I see GSP controlling. Whether that means he wins, or loses. I see him controlling.


Controlling and winning are two different things though. GSP will probably control because he's a better all around fighter than Hughes but if GSP makes one mistake, Hughes will beat him. Plus Serra proved that GSP doesn't have the strongest chin.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I wanna see BJ Penn/Hughes 3.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Fuck Lashley


you fuck a lot of things[/corny]


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I've only seen you bash one wrestler which is Mark Henry.


Well, at the time I thought he was a walking disaster, but since Khali is here, I take back what I said about Mark Henry.

I guess I just don't focus on talking about wrestlers I don't like. There's some wrestlers I don't like currently, but since they have no impact really on the shows, I just don't really mention them.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Controlling and winning are two different things though. GSP will probably control because he's a better all around fighter than Hughes *but if GSP makes one mistake, Hughes will beat him*. Plus Serra proved that GSP doesn't have the strongest chin.


The exact, EXACT, same thing could be said for Hughes if he makes a mistake.

Truth - I'm going to search for some new SVR2008 info.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Well, at the time I thought he was a walking disaster, but since Khali is here, I take back what I said about Mark Henry.
> 
> I guess I just don't focus on talking about wrestlers I don't like. There's some wrestlers I don't like currently, but since they have no impact really on the shows, I just don't really mention them.


I actually have no problem with Khali whatsoever, even though he is the shittiest wrestler I've ever seen.

Besides Hogan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> From McDonalds?


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> The exact, EXACT, same thing could be said for Hughes if he makes a mistake.
> 
> Truth - I'm going to search for some new SVR2008 info.


I know that, but Matt Hughes doesn't make mistakes


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Khali is awesome


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3935472-post37.html

:lmao

This kid is the worst poster on the whole forum, and that includes nolo king and Sharp.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MATT SERRA CALLED MATT HUGHES AN ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!

Fuck em up Hughes, fuck em up.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> MATT SERRA CALLED MATT HUGHES AN ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fuck em up Hughes, fuck em up.


That's his next fight right?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3935472-post37.html
> 
> :lmao
> 
> This kid is the worst poster on the whole forum, and that includes nolo king and Sharp.


I really don't find Sharp and nolo king bad posters. Different, unpopular, and out of space opinions? Sure. But they can sometimes at least back up their statements. They're just blind is all, there's plenty of blind posters on this forum.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> That's his next fight right?


Hughes will get humbled too


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> That's his next fight right?


Yup. Serra HATES Hughes based on this interview to. Their fight should be awesome.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I actually have no problem with Khali whatsoever, even though he is the shittiest wrestler I've ever seen.


Character wise/build wise, I have no problem with Khali, its just that he shows no effort in the ring, at least Henry could work decently in the ring.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Al Sharpton


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Hughes will get humbled too


No lies in the truth thread.

Aside from hating Hughes, Matt Serra is the fucking man after hearing this interview.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yup. Serra HATES Hughes based on this interview to. Their fight should be awesome.


Yea Serra doesn't like him to much I can't wait for that fight.



> Hughes will get humbled too


You think so? I'm not too sure.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Character wise/build wise, I have no problem with Khali, *its just that he shows no effort in the ring*, at least Henry could work decently in the ring.


I don't think he's supposed to. Even though he does suck, wrestling needs to have big men like him, partly because it makes sense and partly so you can look at other people and realize how much better they are than him.

And he's not getting pushed, really. Batista getting the top slot on the best wrestling show on tv is a SHAME.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yup. Serra HATES Hughes based on this interview to. Their fight should be awesome.




Serra will win. Just watch.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCK said:


> Serra will win. Just watch.


No lies in the truth thread.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Changed the sig


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Changed the sig


Downgrade.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Changed the sig


Greatness ******


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> I couldn't get into the Dude Love character to be honest



You're dead to me.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No lies in the truth thread.



No lies. Personally, I want BJ Penn to fight Serra.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCK said:


> No lies. Personally, I want BJ Penn to fight Serra.


Penn is too busy in the lightweight division now. Penn/Jens 2 should be awesome.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Downgrade.


Monty Haters will call it an upgrade. Monty should have more mic time


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MNMItTeamonScene said:


> even if Bret Hart had a Johnny Nitro gimmick I bet you would say Carlito is more talented than Bret Hart.. you are blinded by kayfabe


That doesn't make ANY sense whatsoever.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think he's supposed to. Even though he does suck, wrestling needs to have big men like him, partly because it makes sense and partly so you can look at other people and realize how much better they are than him.


While you're right in that sense, thats a big reason why I don't like him. Even Giant Gonzalez (prior to coming to WWF as El Gigante) gave some effort, so I can't see why Khali can't. 



WCW said:


> You're dead to me.


What I meant is at first I couldn't get into it, not until he feuded with Austin.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - MNMItTeamonScene snapped right after Mercury was released.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> That doesn't make ANY sense whatsoever.


As if it wasn't hard enough to be Nitro mark, :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Monty Haters will call it an upgrade. Monty should have more mic time


The Vampire should have more mic time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bret Hart is awesome, just can't tolerate him being so hung up over the Screwjob and never stopping his real life fued with HBK.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Changed the sig


LMAO. But n!gga is censored around these parts.:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> While you're right in that sense, thats a big reason why I don't like him. Even Giant Gonzalez (prior to coming to WWF as El Gigante) gave some effort, so I can't see why Khali can't.
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant is at first I couldn't get into it, not until he feuded with Austin.


Didn't he start off feuding with Austin?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The announcer in the "Machette" trailer said:


> But they soon realized, they just fucked with the wrong Mexican.


Truth - That was one of the best lines in Grindhouse. I can't wait for "Machette" to actually be released on DVD.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Monty points at the camera a lot

Cide do you happen to have Hell Razah's recent album


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't think I've ever heard The Vampire speak.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Vampire should have more mic time.


Thorn stands out like a black guy at a KKK rally


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - MNMItTeamonScene has my vote for 'Poster Of The Year', come the 2007 WF awards.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Didn't he start off feuding with Austin?


He feuded with Triple H for a few months in 97 as Dude and then went to Cactus Jack and re-appeared as The Dude to feud with Austin in 98.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Didn't he start off feuding with Austin?


Yea, what WCW said.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> Cide do you happen to have Hell Razah's recent album


Nope 

I'm hoping for a power struggle between Punk and Burke where they end up feuding.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Thorn stands out like a black guy at a KKK rally


That's racist.

"If we have to cover TNA, we have to start covering IFL. That's how far TNA has gone down"

This coming from 3 guys whose show is based in Orlando.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Planet Terror had one of the best movie lines Iv heard in a while

Sergent: Soldier, bring Clark down here
Soldier: Umm, he is getting his dick wet sir


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Meh, I don't remember anything about Dude Love except his feud with Austin. Everything before that he was always Mankind to me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - MNMItTeamonScene has my vote for 'Poster Of The Year', come the 2007 WF awards.


Ya. I was gonna vote him for best/favorite wrestling poster & best overall member.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, I don't remember anything about Dude Love except his feud with Austin. Everything before that he was always Mankind to me.


What about when he became Cactus Jack for a few months and teamed with Funk?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I don't think I've ever heard The Vampire speak.


he did at the RR but it was like ten words



Homiced_187 said:


> Nope


Damn I need to find that album 

truth:watching Family guy


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Even though I like Kevin Thorn, he was much better as....










I mean this gimmick had gold written all over it. A feud with Taker would've owned and he was about to feud with Eddie when his gimmick stopped.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^:agree:

Don't like Thorn, but I do like that gimmick. It's a shame because a Taker fued would have been nice.



WCW said:


> I don't think I've ever heard The Vampire speak.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckvTrkJsXzg

Rumble hype video. The chick with the bad mic skills does MOST of the talking though..


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> What about when he became Cactus Jack for a few months and teamed with Funk?


And them getting thrown off the RAW stage in a dumpster by the New Age Outlaws?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hell, he should get all the awards, he's that awesome.

Except 'Favorite Video Games Poster'. That's reserved. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just read basically the funniest thing of all time. The St. Louis athletic commission still has the "No Blood" rule, which means:

TNA IS ATTEMPTING TO DO AN ALL CAGE PPV WITH NO BLOOD INVOLVED~!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> What about when he became Cactus Jack for a few months and teamed with Funk?


I remember that. Ok, he was Jack/Mankind. I don't remember Dude Love until the feud with Austin started. Now that I think about it I remember Foley wanted Austin to pick him as a tag partner but I always thought it was Mankind until now.

Kevin Thorn is horrible no matter what gimmick.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

YAY, Bathroom's free finally. I am now gonna go shower then watch the DVD 

Ciao, Adios, and all that good stuff.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mordecia gimmick>Vampire

I find the vampire decent

I can see Punk & Burke fueding but Punk is a stale face and I bet Burke is the same


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I just read basically the funniest thing of all time. The St. Louis athletic commission still has the "No Blood" rule, which means:
> 
> TNA IS ATTEMPTING TO DO AN ALL CAGE PPV WITH NO BLOOD INVOLVED~!!


Who the hell booked St. Louis knowing that they had that rule. Then again this is TNA and they probably didn't and still don't know about the rule.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> I just read basically the funniest thing of all time. The St. Louis athletic commission still has the "No Blood" rule, which means:
> 
> TNA IS ATTEMPTING TO DO AN ALL CAGE PPV WITH NO BLOOD INVOLVED~!!


I heard about that a few months ago Lockdown will be very interesting without blood.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just read basically the funniest thing of all time. The St. Louis athletic commission still has the "No Blood" rule, which means:
> 
> TNA IS ATTEMPTING TO DO AN ALL CAGE PPV WITH NO BLOOD INVOLVED~!!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. You botched the hell out of Cide's name LOL.


Diesel said:


> Hell, he should get all the awards, he's that awesome.
> 
> Except 'Favorite Video Games Poster'. That's reserved. :side:


For who?

And I saw you quote the wrong person too:side:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

It'll be a big LOL if in the middle of the PPV someone bleeds and they have to stop the PPV in middle of the show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who the hell booked St. Louis knowing that they had that rule. Then again this is TNA and they probably didn't and still don't know about the rule.


They could just take the fine, but they're TNA and they have no money.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I just read basically the funniest thing of all time. The St. Louis athletic commission still has the "No Blood" rule, which means:
> 
> TNA IS ATTEMPTING TO DO AN ALL CAGE PPV WITH NO BLOOD INVOLVED~!!


:lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Going to check out Grindhouse tommorrow.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> They could just take the fine, but they're TNA and they have no money.


They could not be morons and look how to properly book shows as well.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just read basically the funniest thing of all time. The St. Louis athletic commission still has the "No Blood" rule, which means:
> 
> TNA IS ATTEMPTING TO DO AN ALL CAGE PPV WITH NO BLOOD INVOLVED~!!


awesome


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Damn. You botched the hell out of Cide's name LOL.
> 
> For who?
> 
> And I saw you quote the wrong person too:side:


I thought I edited it fast enough... Damn it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck TNA. I'm never watching again.


srsly


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Fuck TNA. I'm never watching again.
> 
> 
> srsly


Did you ever watch before? And if Joe ever wins the belt, you'll watch.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Big David Meltzer said:


> Larry Hennig had asked WWE to play "Rap is Crap" rather than the Mr Perfect theme music during Curt's induction. Sadly, it didn't happen.


That would have =ed major ratings.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Going to check out Grindhouse tommorrow.


Walk out after the first movie


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

cookies


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That would have =ed major ratings.



Stupid WWE. Whoever decided that Shatner was a good choice to induct Lawler should be fired.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

About to get off to play God of War II


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sounds like the perfect time for TNA to prove why they are so great.


Diesel said:


> I thought I edited it fast enough... Damn it.


I'm too quick.:flip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HctbVt427oQ

Listen to this at the 7:39 mark and stop at the 7:57 mark. Just listen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Rob Van Dam came out to one of the loudest pops of the night. When it went to a commercial break he got on the microphone and said that since it was a commercial he could say how he really feels. He cut a very passionate promo (One of the best I've seen from him) saying the new ECW sucks and that the old ECW rules. He went on saying that this wasn't the real ECW. He said how he wishes it were still the '90's and the real ECW was still in business. Sabu kept shaking his head yes. The fans chanted "RVD!", "ECW!", and "Sabu!" Marcus Cor Von then came out to hardly any reaction.


:lmao



AMPLine4Life said:


> Did you ever watch before? And if Joe ever wins the belt, you'll watch.


Yes, and maybe


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Walk out after the first movie


I'm guessing you thought one of them was bad. I've read a few reviews that had positive thoughts on both.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> I'm guessing you thought one of them was bad.


The first movie was pretty damn good, the second one....well you see. The fake throwback trailers between themovies are fucking great, 


HUMBLED!!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

bout to look for a mixtape


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HctbVt427oQ
> 
> Listen to this at the 7:39 mark and stop at the 7:57 mark. Just listen.


One of those names did not fit with the others.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Essay


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> One of those names did not fit with the others.


:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

What did the youtube video say? I don't listen to anyone except rvdtito or I feel that I have sinned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I also believe Jeff Hardy is better than Undertaker.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Have to give a speech in less than 9 hours. I should probably start writing it soon. But, I'll wait until later.

*Truth:* The Pens lost :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tonights South Park would of sucked if I haven't seen 300 already.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I hope the Thrashers put on a good showing in their series with the NY Rangers. It's about time some team in Atlanta other than the Braves makes it to the playoffs of their sport lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

300 was the South Park episode topic? Awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> 300 was the South Park episode topic? Awesome.


:hb


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* You know I got love for New York


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> 300 was the South Park episode topic? Awesome.


You should had seen my face when Mrs Garrison....well you'll see


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't tell me Cartman was Xerxes..:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* You know I got love for New York


I know you do baby :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> You should had seen my face when Mrs Garrison....well you'll see


Scissors?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dallas. Vancouver. 4 a piece. 1 minute left to go in the third.

Bah gawd, this is intense.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

GTFO


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

allsp has the new episode already.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> allsp has the new episode already.


Damn that was fast


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sugartits...:lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Damn that was fast


They get more and more efficient.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Scissor me timbers.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> GTFO


$10,000 > New York


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> $10,000 > New York


Her mom thought she was getting the better end of the deal


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> GTFO


I hate that bitch. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Canada is an entire season behind on South Park. 

Yeah. Bitchin'...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm pretty sure Canada is an entire season behind on South Park.
> 
> Yeah. Bitchin'...


Nice country.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I'm pretty sure Canada is an entire season behind on South Park.
> 
> Yeah. Bitchin'...


Mother Canuckers :no:

Have fun paying for UFC 70 as well


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Saw TMNT tonight and enjoyed. I didn't like Splinter's voice though.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm pretty sure Canada is an entire season behind on South Park.
> 
> Yeah. Bitchin'...


just watch the new one on allsp

going night night

tango>chance


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I just watched HBK's entrance from Raw like 3 times:sad:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice country.


:ns 



AMPLine4Life said:


> Mother Canuckers :no:
> 
> Have fun paying for UFC 70 as well


:ns 



MoveMent™ said:


> just watch the new one on allsp


:ns


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I just watched HBK's entrance from Raw like 3 times:sad:


****?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Posted those gifs AMP


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :ns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:topic:



Headliner said:


> I just watched HBK's entrance from Raw like 3 times:sad:


:topic:

It was nice to hear his old music...wait I'm supposed to be going to sleep, night all!


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Truth-I only have 3 post on this thread.

Truth-Make it 4 now. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Honeys Play Me Close Like Butter Plays Toast


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That was a pretty good South Park.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watched UFC 69 today I loved the Roger Huerta fight. Okami/Swick was very good as well.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

20 minute overtimes during the NHL playoffs = ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


0/10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

South Park was awesome. :lmao

This season is one of the best, if not the best already. Except Lice Capades, every episode was GOLD.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Truth-I only have 3 post on this thread.
> 
> Truth-Make it 4 now. :$


this is the first time i see you posting here. how are you doing?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao at Jeff Hardy.

*starts clapping for self and chanting my own name*


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wey3cJ5RrU

Watch my video!!!! Just added it, it's for one of my classes. I made this instead of writing a paper. Pretty trippy shit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> South Park was awesome. :lmao
> 
> This season is one of the best, if not the best already. Except Lice Capades, every episode was GOLD.


That episodes gets too much hate.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That episodes gets too much hate.


I just didn't think it was funny at all. And I love EVERY episode of South Park except that one, and manbearpig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the Main Event from WM XX


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wey3cJ5RrU
> 
> Watch my video!!!! Just added it, it's for one of my classes. I made this instead of writing a paper. Pretty trippy shit.


White Rabbit is a good song to use for anything about LSD.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Manbearpig was funny at one part.

"Guys! I'm like, super, duper, serial."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Manbearpig was funny at one part.
> 
> "Guys! I'm like, super, duper, serial."


Terrible.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I just didn't think it was funny at all. And I love EVERY episode of South Park except that one, and manbearpig.


Some people actually like the manbearpig episodes,oh an

"THIS IS ******"

_*slow motion kick to the junk"_


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Mexicans were far and away the best part of that episode. They need to be recurring characters.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Terrible.


I laughed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The Mexicans were far and away the best part of that episode. They need to be recurring characters.


Hells yeah.

This season seems hell bent on giving like everyone their own main portion of the show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mexicans at Home Depot = ratings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> The Mexicans were far and away the best part of that episode. They need to be recurring characters.


si


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Josh Koscheck= UFC's version of MVP


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

19 and OOOOOOOOOONE!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That fight was embarrassing for Diego Sanchez.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ UFC


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

white people = no ballin


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> white people = no ballin


But Koscheck and MVP both have doctorates in Shit talking. AMP knows I'm right


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> But Koscheck and MVP both have doctorates in Shit talking. AMP knows I'm right


He speak the truth.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

To this day I hate the nWo Wolfpac and everyone in DX 2.0 besides Triple H.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> white people = no ballin


I stay ballin


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He speak the truth.


He just ripped the fuck out of that Houston crowd after that match :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Canucks/Stars is going to second overtime.

Me like. Me like very much so.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> To this day I hate the nWo Wolfpac and everyone in DX 2.0 besides Triple H.


That's why I don't want Nitro '98


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's why I don't want Nitro '98


The Wolfpac was seriously wrestling for morons.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The NWO sucked once it wasn't Hogan, Hall, Nash anymore. Giant was ok, everyone after that was overkill.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - listening to the lead singer of Breaking Benjamin talk about gaming right now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I liked Giant.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The end of the Austin/Triple H SS 00 match just took the bounds of believability and shattered them. Triple H should have been dead.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/334740-disco-inferno-arrested.html
:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The end of the Austin/Triple H SS 00 match just took the bounds of believability and shattered them. Triple H should have been dead.


Yet he came back like 2 weeks later :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/334740-disco-inferno-arrested.html
> :lmao


I head about that. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaLi said:


> I stay ballin


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I kind of forgot I have to write a speech. I think I'm going to do it in the morning before class. I should be able to squeeze in 4 or so hours of sleep.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Getting your car dropped from a crane = ratings



Pyro™ said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- in my car on my way home I heard "Cult of Personality" on the radio.

I hadn't heard the song in ages and I thought it was kinda ironic that I hear it the night after Punk turned heel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I kind of forgot I have to write a speech. I think I'm going to do it in the morning before class. I should be able to squeeze in 4 or so hours of sleep.


Damn. Did you have break already? Or will you have it next week?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I was just watching a video on youtube and it occurred to me.

If Liner and Monty were real men they would have named David and Platt's stable The Two Man Power Trip.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW, I like the sig.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Damn. Did you have break already? Or will you have it next week?


I had break at the beginning or middle of March. I'm actually almost done for the year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> WCW, I like the sig.


Thx, I worked all day on it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can tell. Masterfully done.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I can tell. Masterfully done.


I generally save my best work for the best wrestlers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I was just watching a video on youtube and it occurred to me.
> 
> If Liner and Monty were real men they would have named David and Platt's stable The Two Man Power Trip.


I'm sure Monty could do it.:sad:


Super Delfin said:


> I had break at the beginning or middle of March. I'm actually almost done for the year.


Oh ok. I can't wait for the semester to end. Finals week won't be that bad though since I take two classes online.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's a nice way to go about things. Thorn is by far one of the better workers in the WWE right now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> That's a nice way to go about things. *Thorn *is by far one of the better workers in the WWE right now.


Who?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Vampire. My Bad.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> The Vampire. My bad.


Better.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Goldust entrance is awesome


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I miss *inhales loudly* GOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLDDUUUUUUUUSSSST.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I feel like downloading some grappling media to put on my playstation portable.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^



Derek said:


> I miss *inhales loudly* GOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLDDUUUUUUUUSSSST.


:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I should post some Bookerdust vids in the YouTube section.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tom Glavine sucks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Posted some Booker/Goldust segments in the YouTube section.

:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Tom Glavine sucks.


Mo Vaughn?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

_*KINGPIN IS ON~!~!~!~!~!~!!~!~!~!!~!~!~!!!~*_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This guy is the biggest idiot I've ever seen on the road.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That sucks


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> It was mentioned on the Howard Stern show that an anonymous source stated that Hulk Hogan has secretly contacted a divorce attorney. They also stated that Hulk Hogan is the one who wants the divorce now that the kids are almost out of the house. Hulk Hogan just wants a change.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^LMAO
Worse banner ever?
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/135346-wcw4life2006.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^LMAO
> Worse banner ever?
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/135346-wcw4life2006.html


Which one?:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- No love for the Bookerdust.


----------



## Tarzan0000 (Apr 12, 2007)

The girl in Killa Cali's banner looks like the chick from Rescue Me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tarzan0000 said:


> The girl in Killa Cali's banner looks like the chick from Rescue Me.


Banned


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Tarzan0000 said:


> The girl in Killa Cali's banner looks like the chick from Rescue Me.


You JKA or somebody else?


----------



## Tarzan0000 (Apr 12, 2007)

Derek said:


> You JKA or somebody else?


Who is that? Someone told me that I was a JKA earlier today.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think it's Elvis.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No new members post in here unless they are re-joiners. JKA is a repeat offender when it comes to re-joining.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think it's Chaos


----------



## Tarzan0000 (Apr 12, 2007)

^I see your from New Orleans. Im from there aswell. 

For WCW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^
Could be Cal


This guy only posts in here too. Something is up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tarzan0000 said:


> ^I see your from New Orleans. Im from there aswell.
> 
> For WCW.


Whereabouts?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe it's P1.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Maybe it's P1.


Nah, he'd of flipped out by now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah, he'd of flipped out by now.


lol, true.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My question scared him off.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^


I love Orton's promo at WM XX


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - First post of the day.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^Sup



The Fallen Angel23 said:


> yes Lashley is the same....but Lashley is better than Lesnar


:lmao What bullshit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lesnar wasn't the first Brock Lesnar, though.

Lashley copies Brock. Brock copied someone. Brock copied Psycho Sid or Luger. Take your pick. More Sid, IMO.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Comparing Sid to Lesnar = no ratings


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I hate glowing usernames, cuz I cannot read them. Espeically the bright colors.

I hate the color of my username. Gray? Lame.

I'm going to watch some Angel on the DVR. That show kicked so much ass. Stupid bastards had to cancel it.

Good night.

Edit: Psycho Sid was decent. I say it's a warranted comparison, unless you want to say that Luger was worse than Sid. I'd agree with that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Night NCIH.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

hello


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

hey.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi everyone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - God of War 2 is sick


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Lesnar wasn't the first Brock Lesnar, though.
> 
> Lashley copies Brock. Brock copied someone. Brock copied Psycho Sid or Luger. Take your pick. More Sid, IMO.


*Came off more as a Goldberg ripoff than Sid or Luger. Especially with the unbeaten streak*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just woke up, hi peeps


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

......


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:ns


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Posts: 4,000 

:hb

I wonder just how many of those consisted of one smiley.

Truth - Watching McMahon vs. Triple H


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Everyone is complaining about the glow effect but I haven't seen anyone with it yet. I think it may be because I'm using Firefox.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Posts: 4,000
> 
> :hb
> 
> ...


If posts counted in word games I'd have like 30,000


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

* ( @ )( @ ) <--- *flashes Role Model*

*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I think I was one of the most frequent posters in the Old TTT Thread.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Watching the Father/Daughter I Quit Match. I love this shit. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Found an Easter Egg on the Horsemen DVD :hb


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: South Park was hilarious last night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Found an Easter Egg on the Horsemen DVD :hb


Tully Blanchard on finding Jesus?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - My feet really hurt.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

SHOWED UP

Truth-I have like an hour and a half worth of ironing to do. Procrastination is a bitch when it ends.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*SHOWED UP!!!*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- can't sleep.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - My sig dosen't show up


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- can't sleep.


Because you feel somethings missing *cough 2_k4*, just kidding man glad to see you got rid of that, but you'll always be 24k to me 

Hey Cowie and Role Model.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Do ya have the box ticked to display your sig NCK? When you go advanced reply I mean.

Too much caffine Derek?

Hey McQueen


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Because you feel somethings missing *cough 2_k4*, just kidding man glad to see you got rid of that, but you'll always be 24k to me


Yeah I know. Hell, Mr. Perfect even took a jab at me because he's "The better known Derek". 

Hey, I was listening to the radio on my way home today and I heard "Cult of Personality" on the radio. I hadn't heard it in ages and I thought it was ironic that I hear it the day after Punk goes heel.

edit- yeah, I had too much caffeine. No more Pepsi after 10:00 for me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I wish Cult of Personality was still Punk's Music, it says volumes about the guys character and is a lot better than the Randy Orton reject song he has now in WWE.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I wish Cult of Personality was still Punk's Music, it says volumes about the guys character and is a lot better than the Randy Orton reject song he has now in WWE.


They really should change his song now that he's heel, "This Fire Burns" is a face song. Hopefully they won't stick him with the New Breed/Burke song, it doesn't fit either.

To answer your rep question, I didn't see Tanahashi vs. Kanemoto, I was just watching Angle/Nagata vs. Bernard/Tomko on YouTube.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Just woke up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey POD.


Truth- I uploaded some Booker T/Goldust segments in the YouTube section but nobody has checked them out yet. :cuss:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> They really should change his song now that he's heel, "This Fire Burns" is a face song. Hopefully they won't stick him with the New Breed/Burke song, it doesn't fit either.
> 
> To answer your rep question, I didn't see Tanahashi vs. Kanemoto, I was just watching Angle/Nagata vs. Bernard/Tomko on YouTube.


Ahh I see, I got that NJPW show and overall its pretty damn good, the Angle/Nagata vs Tomko/Bernard match was alright but nothing amazing or anything. A lot of people are under the opinion that Kohji Kanemoto schooling the shit out of the greenhorn champion Tanahashi is one of if not the MOTY right now (I've seen 2 matches I feel are better though) and is definately worth a look as well as MINORU vs Wataru Inoue for the IWGP jr title from the same show.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I really want to go and see Daft Punk, but don't know a single person who likes them, and I don't want to go on my own.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Wrestlemania 23 nearly downloaded .

How are you Derek?, I'm Matt btw.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cool. I'm not sure when I'm going to get some more DVDs, but would you highly suggest that show? Is Tanahashi/Kanemoto a must see?

Does anybody remember the greatness that was Bookerdust?


I'm good Matt. Tired, but good. It's almost 4 in the morning where I live. and I've been up since 9 this morning.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Cool. I'm not sure when I'm going to get some more DVDs, but would you highly suggest that show? Is Tanahashi/Kanemoto a must see?
> 
> Does anybody remember the greatness that was Bookerdust?
> 
> ...


Yeah get that NJPW show it was worth it, it's the one with Liger swearing too (I'm pretty sure he is) which I thought you asked me about. The Date was 2-18-2007 I belieive, you know where to find it.

Bookerdust was the Shit! :lmao

Truth - New episode of Lost needs to be uploaded on ABC.com online now i'm tired of waiting.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

You need to get too sleep then .

Truth - Going to get ready to go to town.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I could use a 'Go To Sleep' right about now, actually. Anything that could help get me some Z's.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Drink lots of NyQuil.

ROBOTRIPPIN! :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wish I had me some NyQuil, but all I got is the pussy generic stuff. 

Truth- watching the Promo where Punk signed his WWE contract on the ROH belt. It would be badass if Punk cut a promo next week and came out in a suit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd rather see Cabana in a suit for his ROH Finale.

..with polkadots on it of course.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Punk was boring as face imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Punk was boring as face imo.


In WWECW or ROH?, either way I prefer him as heel.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'd rather see Cabana in a suit for his ROH Finale.
> 
> ..with polkadots on it of course.


Of course. 

I understand why he's going against Pearce in his last match, their history together, but I have a feeling that the match itself won't be that great. It'll be good, plenty of classic Cabana comedy spots, but I don't think it's going to be remembered as a ***** match


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Of course.
> 
> I understand why he's going against Pearce in his last match, their history together, but I have a feeling that the match itself won't be that great. It'll be good, plenty of classic Cabana comedy spots, but I don't think it's going to be remembered as a ***** match


Punk vs Cabana 2/3 falls is the most overated ROH match ever, yeah sure it had atmosphere and it wasn't a terrible match but I've seen people give it *****, i'd say it was *** 1/2 tops. I expect something similar for Cabana's last match as well and while he technically is one of the weaker members of the ROH roster I do feel Pearce is underated. He will get a cheap win off Cabana, get heat and get the rub from Cabana. Between that match and Morishima/SHINGO I'm thinking for once my St. Paul show will have a better overall card than a Chicago show, but they got Briscoes vs Sabin/Shelley which should be one hell of a tag match so I'm jealous about that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, the Chicago show isn't coming off as too impressive in my eyes. Punk/Cabana is definitely overrated, but I don't think any match in ROH history has been as overrated as JoeBashi. The atmosphere was electric, it was a great moment for ROH, but Joe wasn't at his best imo. Kobashi sure as hell wasn't at his best, but he did give the fans a good match, despite having the offense of a Turnbuckle Powerbomb, some Half-Nelson suplexes, a Lariat, and chops galore.

At least you get to see an ROH show from time to time. All I get is the Raw live event that comes by once or twice a year.


EDIT-Okay, my cranium is feeling the painium, time for bed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

As little as they are around my neck of the woods I'm pretty thankful ROH has booked a few shows here. Anyways I think I'm outta here too.

Night Derek and night everyone else.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - Im here hello


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> As little as they are around my neck of the woods I'm pretty thankful ROH has booked a few shows here. Anyways I think I'm outta here too.
> 
> Night Derek and night everyone else.


the wrestler in that gif of yours looks a lot like Mysterio, well his style does anyway...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> the wrestler in that gif of yours looks a lot like Mysterio, well his style does anyway...


The Great Muta is like Mysterio???

I suppose he sort of does in the gif I have of him in my banner because of the attire he's in but trust me they are much different in terms of styles. All right for real now I'm going.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth- I hate when people bet big on vbookie and it fucks the odds. There should be a max bid limit </rant>


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Despite not watching TNA in nearly a year I still beat on some Lockdown matches. I would bet on ROH too but Platt give harsh odds.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Truth- I hate when people bet big on vbookie and it fucks the odds. There should be a max bid limit


I bet 20,000 on HBK vs Orton :$ I spent half hour working out who had won, turned out it was a no-contest, WTF i lose 20,000 for a fucking no contest...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What you actually thought that match would have a clean finish?

:lmao


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Truth - Im here hello


Hi and welcome!


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: Forgot how to rename the image in my sig to a word.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

remove the star[/URL*]

???


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: Thank you Ben.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I haven't been repped today.


:side:


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: Must spread...again. 

:side:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Is that a hint? Hint taken but not acted upon as I've whored it today.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Im watching Spurs Tonigh and hope they win!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth - I haven't been repped today.


Neither.



> Truth-Im watching Spurs Tonigh and hope they win!


That's funny cause I hope they lose 

Sevilla FTW.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just repped quite a few people. 


whoop de doo.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I changed my username effect :side:.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; just repped everyone above. :side:


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - It's my birthday today, 21!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

About to get some lunch.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - It's my birthday today, 21!


:hb Have a good one man.

*Truth* - The Kennedy/Finlay match better be good this week. If its not, i'll eat your cat.. :yum:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - It's my birthday today, 21!


:hb :hb :hb :hb 

Finally got to use that smiley for the real reason.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-My prediction is that Liverpool will win the Champion's league


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Truth just logged on.

Watching wwe 24/7.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - It's my birthday today, 21!


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Truth-My prediction is that Liverpool will win the Champion's league


:banplz:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - New banner in my sig


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: hey guys.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Starts the chant Evo Evo Evo Evo

*Evoloution is a mystery*

O hi .


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just had lunch.

Truth - :hb:hb Derek! Have a good one!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Lord Hulkamania said:



> Truth-My prediction is that Liverpool will win the Champion's league


I can remember a month or two a go when you said Newcastle where going to win the UEFA cup. Your predictions suck, they're never right.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - It's my birthday today, 21!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> I can remember a month or two a go when you said *Newcastle where going to win the UEFA cup*. Your predictions suck, they're never right.


Oh how I wished. ... :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Just wait till Cali gets here.

Hey POD, I have to spread some fucking rep. :cuss:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Evolution said:


> Just wait till Cali gets here.
> 
> Hey POD, I have to spread some fucking rep. :cuss:


How are you doing?.

I have to wait 24 hours .


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Evolution said:


> Just wait till Cali gets here.


Truth - He won't doing anything, he hates me.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - He won't doing anything, he hates me.


:no: :evil:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Happy birthday Derek.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Happy birthday Derek.


Thanks a lot Ben. 

Truth - Alright, I'm off to get ready to go to college. See ya guys later, and thanks for all the birthday wishes. 

<3


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Cya later Derek. Have a good day .


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

http://www.forbes.com/video/?video=fvn/realestate/ms_mehworld022207&boxes=popvideos&boxes=custom

^I'm buying that tomorrow.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Going up my GF for a few days.

Bye Derek.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Cowie said:


> http://www.forbes.com/video/?video=fvn/realestate/ms_mehworld022207&boxes=popvideos&boxes=custom
> 
> ^I'm buying that tomorrow.


My house is bigger.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope the sharks win the stanley cup this year.  Looking at the schedule at the NHL web site.


Todays game's Buffalo Sabres @ New York Islanders. their first game in the series. New Jersey Devils @ Tampa Bay Lightning. their first game in the series.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.blastwavecomic.com

That's a really good comic, awesome art.

The most recent update is shit, but go back through it and read it from the beginning, there aren't that many. But the artwork he produces is just amazing. Especially the falling building one.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Going up my GF for a few days.
> 
> Bye Derek.


Sounds painful.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Mr Cowie brought me back Krispy Kremes!!


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What you actually thought that match would have a clean finish?


Actually, yeah :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - He won't doing anything, he hates me.


Awkward.

Sorry!!! :hb:!!!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Actually, yeah :$


Well, your stupid then.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

This site is well fucked up today.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes, constant errors get annoying after a while.

My sister works at Krispy Kreme


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Just got the 100 headshots medal on resistance  and im back hello everyone


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/ratings-challenges/335250-lax-banner.html#post3938139

Anyone wanna rate .


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

POD said:


> Truth - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/ratings-challenges/335250-lax-banner.html#post3938139
> 
> Anyone wanna rate .


I stopped posting my work there a long time ago, I never got any ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

South Park was great last night, anything that takes the piss out of 300 gets a gold star from me.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> South Park was great last night, anything that takes the piss out of 300 gets a gold star from me.


But isn't 300 your favorite movie of all time


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

..........KENNEDY!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I stopped posting my work there a long time ago, I never got any ratings


It doesnt look like il be getting any :no:. Maybe in time.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Gave my speech on policy about marijuana legalization a bit ago. I wrote it this morning. It went better than I expected given I wrote it in about an hour and a half. Definately got an A on it.

*Truth:* I actually got a project for another class done a few days before it was due. That's the first time in a while. Because of this, I skipped my next class because they are working on that project.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

*Yawn* I'm le tired today. More than usual. So... how about that weather?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Krispy Kremes are overrated. Also, what's up with the 'K'?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Made a new thread in the TNA Section :
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/335261-aj-styles-face-heel.html

:side:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Cheap plug :lmao.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The TNA section needs it :$

On the first page, about 6 of the 8 unstickied threads are from the same guy, all pointless mostly aswell.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - CZW > TNA


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: CZW is alright from what i've seen, TNA owns it though. Look at TNA's top stars: Joe, Angle, AJ, and Christian, and compare them to CZW's.

Super Dragon is good though


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Going to play PS3.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - CZW > TNA


I concur, hell WSX > TNA. TnA is just a horrible product


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Trruth WWE>TNA


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Last Years TNA PPV's > Last Years WWE PPV's

Truth: I don't know why people don't enjoy both brands, without bashing one of them.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I don't watch TNA.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Last Years TNA PPV's > Last Years WWE PPV's
> 
> Truth: I don't know why people don't enjoy both brands, without bashing one of them.


me too I like both I hate wwe fan boys and I hate tna fan boys.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm a WWE fanboy you got a problem?:side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Last Years TNA PPV's > Last Years WWE PPV's
> 
> Truth: I don't know why people don't enjoy both brands, without bashing one of them.


I do enjoy both, but TNA is a bit shit at the moment, Tna has Christian as the top champion dont get me wrong he is good but why is he champion ahead of Angle or Joe? Also there is just to many shit promos taking up wrestling time and gimic matches.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Last Years TNA PPV's > Last Years WWE PPV's
> 
> Truth: I don't know why people don't enjoy both brands, without bashing one of them.


I have been watching TNA since they had $15 weekly PPV shows, I was excited when it came to Spike but the product just aint bringing it anymore. The show is unwatchable, I stopped watching about six months ago


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> me too I like both I hate wwe fan boys and I hate tna fan boys.


Agreed. Just because you prefer one it doesn't mean you have to criticize everything the other does. I prefer WWE but I know some aspects of TNA are good too, although it isn't on TV in Australia and I can't be bothered downloading it.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-some of TNA's PPV's are good but their weekly shows suck now IMO.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I have been watching TNA since they had weekly PPV shows, I was excited when it came to Spike but the product just aint bringing it anymore. The show is unwatchable, I stopped watching about six months ago


Same here  Hell i was watching when ken shamrock was the champ :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA was good, then Russo and that wheelchair bound idiot came in and fucked Joe over.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I admit, Impact can be a load of shit. But, when they get another hour, i think, with time, their product overall could be better than WWE's.

Christian's a good wrestler, not amazing like Joe though. Angle is past it, don't get me wrong, he's still great, but his injuries are catching up with him. Saying that, he has just had to work a PPV with Steiner.

A proper Joe/Christian fued would own, hell, there match at the last PPV was brilliant.



> I have been watching TNA since they had $15 weekly PPV shows, I was excited when it came to Spike but the product just aint bringing it anymore. The show is unwatchable, I stopped watching about six months ago


Watch the PPV's really, they own. Imapct kinda sucks though, so i know why you'd be reluctant to buy the PPV's.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - To be fair I've never seen an episode of Impact, which seems to be their biggest point of criticism. I've only ever downloaded the occasional PPV.

Truth - Joe's alright but I could never understand all the hype around him. Definitely one of the better bigger men in wrestling but he can't hold a candle to Low Ki, or Danielson when it comes to ring work. That's my opinion anyway, I know everyone will disagree.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I concur, hell WSX > TNA. *TnA is just a horrible product*


 So fucking true. I tried to watch Impact last week but I couldn't sit through it. It's a shame it's gotten so bad.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Agreed. Just because you prefer one it doesn't mean you have to criticize everything the other does. I prefer WWE but I know some aspects of TNA are good too, although it isn't on TV in Australia and I can't be bothered downloading it.


I criticize WWE as well and have been since I felted robbed after seeing Survivor Series live. I didn't buy mania for the first time since 2001 because Im not loving the direction of the company. WWE has problems but TNA has sooooooo many more



> Watch the PPV's really, they own. Imapct kinda sucks though, so i know why you'd be reluctant to buy the PPV's.


I stopped downloading the PPVs from PWT a while ago, I need more than good wrestling to be entertained


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Look i could argue this over and over but realy WWE is the better over all package. TNA is wrestling blah blah blah, WWE is wrestling perhaps not so much as a down to technical real wrestling side of things but WWE is dam entertaining aswell not saying TNA isnt but come on WWE>TNA entertainment. Ohh and if Vince wanted he could crush TNA with a click of his fingers.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Imapct is rushed as hell, they need another hour badly.

EDIT: You didn't order Mania 17 Holt ?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> I admit, Impact can be a load of shit. But, when they get another hour, i think, with time, their product overall could be better than WWE's.
> 
> Christian's a good wrestler, not amazing like Joe though. Angle is past it, don't get me wrong, he's still great, but his injuries are catching up with him. Saying that, he has just had to work a PPV with Steiner.
> 
> A proper Joe/Christian fued would own, hell, there match at the last PPV was brilliant.


Im sorry but christian as a top guy is a mistake right there, onestly christian doesnt draw anything, hes way overrated just look at the rate a wrestler in the TNA section :no:

I like Christian but as a mid carder or a near the top guy having the title matches but missing out on the win. Angle is past his prime but still is better than most of TNA's Lockeroom.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I really can't stand all the TV time Lashley's getting.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Angle isn't better than most of the locker room. He's past it and depressing to watch.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Christian's PPV performances have all been good *** or more matches.

His charisma is brilliant, as is his overnss with the crowd. That's why he's at the top.

Truth: Lashley/Cena will mainevent Mania 24 :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I really can't stand all the TV time Lashley's getting.


Im not a Lashley fan but its always nice seeing someone besides HHH, Batista, or Cena get the monster push. I'm glad Kennedy is getting a push, Im actually a fan of his but am just tired of his worshippers


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

WWE should have used Christian the way he was supposed to be use. WWE kinda dropped the ball not realising Christians talent there.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I really hope not.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd much rather see Orton or Kennedy get Lashleys monster push, he bores me to tears.

I've been entertained once and that's his promo with Shane simply because what he was wearing.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Kenedy is getting a monster push.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I have a rugby game today. Going to be a tough game, but hey, I get to miss last block of school.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I'd much rather see *Orton* or Kennedy get Lashleys monster push, he bores me to tears.
> 
> I've been entertained once and that's his promo with Shane simply because what he was wearing.


Not orton, he is the one you should be calling boring. I would like to see MVP get pushed up a bit and maybe Booker T without the king gimic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Kennedy reminds me of Christian.

I don't know why, i suppose they're both good in ring, and very charismatic.

I like Booker's king gimmick, he's so entertaining on the mic


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Master DG™ said:


> Kenedy is getting a monster push.


No.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

He just won money in the bank and he's gettign a ton of heat and alll that. How could you say hes not.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> *Kennedy* reminds me of Christian.
> 
> I don't know why, *i suppose they're both good in ring*, and very charismatic.
> 
> I like Booker's king gimmick, he's so entertaining on the mic


Kennedy's good in the ring? since when?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Master DG™ said:


> He just won money in the bank and he's gettign a ton of heat and alll that. How could you say hes not.


If he was getting a *monster *push he would be champion already.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Master DG™ said:


> He just won money in the bank and he's gettign a ton of heat and alll that. How could you say hes not.


He's getting a push, but it's hardly a monster push yet.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

j20 said:


> Kennedy's good in the ring? since when?


I think he is :$

Not amazing, but good


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Well when you start a fire it dosent get out of control straight away. Kennedy is in the midst of getting a monster push definatley next few weeks will either be big or they'll just flat out stop. But think about it the WWE wouldnt of let him win MITB unless they had plans for him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> I think he is :$
> 
> Not amazing, but good


He's very average.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Kennedy is average-decent in the ring. 

Probably 5/10 IMO.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Flair & The 4 Horsemen DVD is really good. I haven't watched extras yet, but the documentary was superbly done.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn.

I honestly think he is good in the ring. He's one of the better in the ring on Smackdown, who are singles wrestlers. Only Taker, Benoit, and maybe Finlay are better than him.

The Tag division doesn't count


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: Flair & The 4 Horsemen DVD is really good. I haven't watched extras yet, but the documentary was superbly done.


I've got the first one hour and ten minutes of the doc downloaded, will have rest downloaded in a few hours. Then I can FINALLY see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: Flair & The 4 Horsemen DVD is really good. I haven't watched extras yet, but the documentary was superbly done.


I heard good things about it. I might buy it, anyone know if it's out in England yet?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Master DG™ said:


> Kenedy is getting a monster push.


He's the winner of MITB but he has also jobbed in most of his matches this year

Also, Christian in TNA bores the living fuck out of me. I kinda liked him in WWE but can't stand him in TNA, I simply don't see it


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I've got the first one hour and ten minutes of the doc downloaded, will have rest downloaded in a few hours. Then I can FINALLY see what all the fuss is about.


Its definitely worth it.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Kennedy is great in the ring well good not great. But seriously the in ring charisma he brings is fantastic.

You guys are right though just because he won MITB dosent mean hes doing well over all considering (thanks holt) he has jobbed a fair few matchs. But like i said before he will blow up big time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> I heard good things about it. I might buy it, anyone know if it's out in England yet?


June. :cuss:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> June. :cuss:


 FFS


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I hate the post office.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

We're having to wait longer and longer for WWE DVD's, surely it should be getting shorter.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I still have to finish the Horsemen doc. I think I'm about, 3/4 through it, but paused it yesterday to watch the Canuck's game.

I'll more than likely finish it tonight. It's a good watch so far. :agree:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: just finished my new banner.

Sup guys.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

LMFAO the new SP is an LOL.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> We're having to wait longer and longer for WWE DVD's, surely it should be getting shorter.


 I just don't see why they aren't released at the same time.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: just finished my new banner.
> 
> Sup guys.


I likes, better than you last one. I haven't made a decent banner in days, although I made like 8 last week


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks nice, Tempest. 

Truth - I'm heading to class now. Later.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

All that needs to be done is change the region of the disks, surely it's not that hard. 

The worse thing is we won't get the Austin DVD till next year, the US will get it in November.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> All that needs to be done is change the region of the disks, surely it's not that hard.
> 
> * The worse thing is we won't get the Austin DVD till next year, the US will get it in November.*


Thats bullshit.

Truth - New Usertitle.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I likes, better than you last one. I haven't made a decent banner in days, although I made like 8 last week


wow, you didn't like the Phoenix one? I loved that one.


Truth: I finally made a fantasy GFX yesterday after a very long creative drought.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Im crashing night all <3.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: just finished my new banner.
> 
> Sup guys.


Great banner, Temp, really love it  (of course there's the obvious love for Mickie, but yea )


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I honestly think he is good in the ring. He's one of the better in the ring on Smackdown, who are singles wrestlers. Only Taker, Benoit, and maybe Finlay are better than him.


Kennedy may not be the most technically gifted wrestler but he's far from shit. Also he plays a perfect heel in the ring. I enjoy his matches a lot.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Master DG™ said:


> Im crashing night all <3.


 Night mate.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Night Ben.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I hate getting too full after a big meal, I feel miserable afterwards. 



Jerichoholic said:


> Great banner, Temp, really love it  (of course there's the obvious love for Mickie, but yea )


Glad you like. I thought I'd bring The Mick back since I love this photo shoot.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I hate getting too full after a big meal, I feel miserable afterwards.
> 
> 
> Glad you like. I thought I'd bring The Mick back since I love this photo shoot.


who wouldn't love that photoshoot :shocked:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> who wouldn't love that photoshoot :shocked:


Headliner & Minterz :no:


----------



## DM™ (Nov 15, 2006)

Wassup guys. Long time since I've been in this room. Hows everybody going...


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I've managed to convert about 6 or 7 people to japanese R&B music.  . I'm looking out for more victims. :agree:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Headliner & Minterz


Headliner is black and Minterz is a girl, therefore their opinions don't count [/PrejudiceIdiot]


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Headliner is black and Minterz is a girl, therefore their opinions don't count [/PrejudiceIdiot]


lol I'm black & I'm a girl. :agree:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

> Headliner is black and Minterz is a girl, therefore their opinions don't count [/PrejudiceIdiot]





Tempest said:


> lol I'm black & I'm a girl. :agree:


 :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Tempest said:


> lol I'm black & I'm a girl. :agree:


:lmao

Truth: Making a Johnny Nitro Banner :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao
> 
> Truth: Making a Johnny Nitro Banner :side:


Now you're dead to me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chyna had the most annoying theme song OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Chyna had the most annoying theme song OF ALL TIME.


Pffft better than half the shit today.


Don't treat me like a WOMANNNNNN
Don't treat me like a MANNNNNNN


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Now you're dead to me.


Want a Kennedy banner?I have " WF's BIGGEST KENNEDY MARK" in big bold letters


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pffft better than half the shit today.
> 
> 
> Don't treat me like a WOMANNNNNN
> Don't treat me like a MANNNNNNN


Ugh, it makes me ears bleed. Better then Cena rapping though.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WCW said:


> Ugh, it makes me ears bleed. Better then Cena rapping though.


Chyna raps? :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Want a Kennedy banner?I have " WF's BIGGEST KENNEDY MARK" in big bold letters


*KKKKKKKKKENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: Just watched The Mick's tag match from this past RAW. That match was trash but I did enjoy seeing Mickie in her ol Alexis Laree outfit.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> *KKKKKKKKKENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


Aw. Now the page is all wide.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

....Kennedy.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Aw. Now the page is all wide.


 It'll be wider for longer now you quoted it! :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ....Kennedy.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


>


Thats it,I'm out of here.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Please could someone reccommend a TNA DVD to me. I want to buy the best TNA DVD possible, so some reccommendations would be appreciated. Thanks. (Ps. Ratings ?/10 help. )Just so you know, I did ask in the DVD Thread, but it's probably easier to get replies in here.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im Back after watching Chris Benoit's documentary .


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

mysteriorocks619, i enjoy you're avatar.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> mysteriorocks619, i enjoy you're avatar.


  Hehe, so do I! So you know, my name is Tom. There's your piece of useless information for today: mysteriorocks619's name is Tom!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn i want a Jack Evans banner but i have to bloody wait another 3 and a half weeks


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

It used to be 6 weeks between requests.

Be happy!!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

**Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life plays in the background!**


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Damn i want a Jack Evans banner but i have to bloody wait another 3 and a half weeks


You could always request a Jack Evans GIF in the VIP Section.

Truth - I know about the VIP GIF Thread, I know all :side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

rKo_Destiny said:


> You could always request a Jack Evans GIF in the VIP Section.
> 
> Truth - I know about the VIP GIF Thread, I know all :side:


Nah because i want a banner not a gif


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KENNEDY!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> KENNEDY!


......................

Kennedy!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RM, wanna be a pal and warn this guy?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3937522-post33.html


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao at that guys post.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ lol, people like that are funny.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Done.



.........DONE!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

He's banned


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Wooo.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Shane McMahon is my least favorite person in the WWE.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I just bet 100 points on Mikeie being a warning whore. I don't think I'm getting those points back.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Shane McMahon is my least favorite person in the WWE.


The Vampire is far worse.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

To anyone who watch ROH: Danielson/Strong from Vendetta is their best match right?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I am a millionairess


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

look at my points


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

how?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:sad:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lady B said:


> look at my points


What the blue fuck????


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I pointed something out to DavidEFC, he was supposed to give me 250k (you know like you do) but because the servers crashed, I got 500k :lmao


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Send me 1kk then ^^


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh well, not like they are any use. Give me some though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Just got in from golf


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I know Ben, 
and no points for loser over there with the Alba banner.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> I pointed something out to DavidEFC, *he was supposed to give me 250k* (you know like you do) but because the servers crashed, I got 500k :lmao


For what?

Truth - I still don't know where I'm going after my basketball game tonight to celebrate my birthday with my teammates. A place with beer, that's all I know.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Cos, Platt sig was out of the signature limits!


:lmao!


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Cos, Platt sig was out of the signature limits!
> 
> 
> :lmao!


Ok... 

Truth - I need to request a new banner, not sure what it's going to be though. :$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

The Sun said:


> Bronzed and beautiful ... Kylie Minogue


They forgot to mention, photoshopped.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Ok...
> 
> Truth - I need to request a new banner, not sure what it's going to be though. :$


Hey bro, Happy Birthday 


Truth - Just got back from work


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

WHOA! ITS DEREK'S BIRTHDAY!

:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> They forgot to mention, photoshopped.


Still good looking regardless. She's like 40 now anyway.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mr Perfect :hb


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> WHOA! ITS DEREK'S BIRTHDAY!
> 
> :hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb!


Yes it is, thanks for finally noticing. 

Thanks Jared (and Dre), long time no talk. Sup with you bro?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Hot new sig

Oh and Happy Birthday to that Perfect individual :side:


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Yes it is, thanks for finally noticing.
> 
> Thanks Jared (and Dre), long time no talk. Sup with you bro?


Nothing much bro, finally got a job(at Dunkin Donuts) just trying to keep a life outside this place, lol. How is everything with yourself, gonna get messed up tonight :}


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I donated points to some members.... Now feel spechial


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Hot new sig
> 
> Oh and Happy Birthday to that Perfect individual :side:


Thanks Holt. 

Truth - I still don't know where I'm going after my basketball game. My friends want to go to Buffalo Wild Wings, but I'm having a big dinner before the game so I won't be too hungry after that. So instead I want to go bowling and have some beers. 

Edit- Aww. Nothing for the birthday boy?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yo Jared, i'll get you your points back by Monday


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> Yo Jared, i'll get you your points back by Monday


Don't worry about it bro, just keep your points. 



Truth - I'm getting off now, got my paycheck some I'm going out and spend it . Bye all


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

DavidEFC has just outdone me... bitch :cuss:


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> DavidEFC has just outdone me... bitch :cuss:


Thanks for the little birthday donation, <3. 

See ya later, Jared.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How did David get so many points?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Inabit Jared, thanks mate


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> How did David get so many points?


He has access to the points, and he _accidentally_ gave himself 100million


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How did David get so many points?


A 'mistake'. That's what I heard


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very lame.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I donated sparki 50.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I donated sparki 50.


Thanks 

<3


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Np. Loser :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I could totally do with 98000 odd points.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Role Model said:


> How did David get so many points?



Has the ability to make vBookies with any odds so take a guess how

and Bethany who made me the sig that was over the limits


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Bet you could.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here Hi


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Here are my Wrestlers Mugshot Avatars... Feel free to use any you want.











































































and my favorite of all time.. BOOKER T











*


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I got an idea... whoever picks me up from work tomorrow can have 500k


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Austin has the best one. LMAO at Booker's.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Prepare to be jobbed out :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I could totally do with 98000 odd points.


I would do it, but I don't want others to think I'm bribing you to give memore wins in your BTB


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I would do it, but I don't want others to think I'm bribing you to give memore wins in your BTB


At least you're in it. 

Truth - It's cold in my basement.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh thats right, none of you n00bs live near me... oh well 500k for Bethany then


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Oh thats right, none of you n00bs live near me... oh well 500k for Bethany then


Truth - I'm really far away from you lol. That requires me getting on a plane which isn't happening.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I would do it, but I don't want others to think I'm bribing you to give memore wins in your BTB


Who would think that? No-one who wanted to go over, thats for sure :side:



> At least you're in it.
> 
> Truth - It's cold in my basement.


Patience my friend. You dont want to be thrown in for no reason do you?[/metalic]


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Booker T:









Falcons reciver Joe Horn:









Hmmm.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll make ya a sexy burthday banner


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Oh thats right, none of you n00bs live near me... oh well 500k for Bethany then



6 hour drive for 500K very temping


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

There's always one person... :cuss:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Austin has the best one. LMAO at Booker's.


*Booker looks like he's happy to be there.  

I'm gonna make a thread in the graphics section with those.*


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> Booker T:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all look alike. :side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

No! Not in graphics!

*Anything*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Booker looks like he's happy to be there.
> 
> I'm gonna make a thread in the graphics section with those.*


Make sure you respond to it in detail yourself :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Booker was bad as hell when he was a teen.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

is any of the new millonaire/esses gonna give me some points


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> They all look alike. :side:


I agree, all *athletes* look more or less the same. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I agree, all *athletes* look more or less the same. :side:


The Vampire looks nothing like The Teacher.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Vampire looks nothing like The Teacher.


They're white.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Vampire looks nothing like The Teacher.


Because they are the two most unique characters in the history of wrestling.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> Because they are the two most unique characters in the history of wrestling.


tu tru


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Patience my friend. You dont want to be thrown in for no reason do you?[/metalic]


No sir. I'm sure you'll fit me in somehow, if you do happen to include me. 

When's the next one going to be posted anyway?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> They're white.


Racist.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wikipedia said:


> WWF SmackDown! (as it was originally known) was set up to compete against WCW's Thursday night show, Thunder. In the spirit of the WWF's Attitude Era, the show was originally planned to be two hours of WWF Divas in primetime TV.


Good lord that would have been awful.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Because they are the two most unique characters in the history of wrestling.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3939661-post2310.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Racist.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lady B said:


> No! Not in graphics!
> 
> *Anything*


*oppps can you move it from graphics to Anything then?


Mr Monty, lol good advice! *


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *oppps can you move it from graphics to Anything then?
> 
> 
> Mr Monty, lol good advice! *


Done!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3939661-post2310.html


Good stuff.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Good lord that would have been awful.


It still would have beat Thunder ratings.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Good lord that would have been awful.


Great competition.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It still would have beat Thunder ratings.


It would have been better then Thunder too.

I can't think of one memorable moment on Thunder that wasn't unintentional comedy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Good stuff.


:hb


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> The Iron Man Match Lensnar an Brock had was really good.


That gave me a chortle.



Mr. Perfect said:


> No sir. I'm sure you'll fit me in somehow, if you do happen to include me.
> 
> When's the next one going to be posted anyway?


1) Yup yup you'll be in. Already have your role and accomplice earmarked 

2) It's Friday Night Wrasslin, which means tomorrow night, which means I better start writing it now coz the last one took around 4 hours, and I'm heading out tomorrow night.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It would have been better then Thunder too.
> 
> I can't think of one memorable moment on Thunder that wasn't unintentional comedy.


Bret Hart/Terry Funk Hardcore match??


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Bret Hart/Terry Funk Hardcore match??


I haven't seen that since it aired. Was it anything above decent?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> 1) Yup yup you'll be in. Already have your role and accomplice earmarked
> 
> 2) It's Friday Night Wrasslin, which means tomorrow night, which means I better start writing it now coz the last one took around 4 hours, and I'm heading out tomorrow night.


Nice. 

Truth - Can't wait to read it, always pretty funny and creative.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone rate this new SvR 08 legends list.:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3936780-post275.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It would have been better then Thunder too.
> 
> I can't think of one memorable moment on Thunder that wasn't unintentional comedy.


DAVID ARQUETTE WON THE WORLD TITLE ON THUNDER!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> DAVID ARQUETTE WON THE WORLD TITLE ON THUNDER!!!!!!!


That wasn't unintentional comedy at all.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Someone rate this new SvR 08 legends list.:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3936780-post275.html


7 wheres Macho Man Randy Savage


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That wasn't unintentional comedy at all.


Nope, it was the greatest wrestling moment ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I haven't seen that since it aired. Was it anything above decent?


I think it's good, a little short. I'll upload it if you want. Good quality.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nope, it was the greatest wrestling moment ever.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y90AHfEE8v4


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

You people bore me Im off to make some more UFC 69 gifs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> 7 wheres Macho Man Randy Savage


oh. ya. him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y90AHfEE8v4


Look at that ring attire. How can you not love it?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> oh. ya. him.



awesome

Truth: watching Wouldn't get far video, I like the clean version better :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm watching a bunch of WCW stuff from early 98 on youtube and it pisses me off how badly they screwed up the Sting/Hogan angle.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


>


Classic?


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I personally rated that match at ****3/4.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I personally rated that match at ****3/4.


I've never bothered to watch it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I've never bothered to watch it.


I skipped to the finish and watched that.:$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MNMItTeamOnScene thinks body fat percentage is more important than charisma.

I wonder how long he can last before someone bans him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> MNMItTeamOnScene thinks body fat percentage is more important than charisma.
> 
> I wonder how long he can last before someone bans him.


You have to work for body fat %, charisma can be bought with a coat.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:



> MNMItTeamOnScene thinks body fat percentage is more important than charisma.
> 
> I wonder how long he can last before someone bans him.


:lmao

the way he posts? He's got less than two weeks, max.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I skipped to the finish and watched that.:$


No wonder you gave it ****3/4

I'd rate every Batista match around ***** as well if it was just: entrance, rope shake, thumbs down, batista bomb, match over


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I skipped to the finish and watched that.:$


I never watched Cena/JBL either. That match must of been terrible. I don't think the referee would be able the carry both guys enough for me to enjoy it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1CI9xKPghk

The end of this video is hysterical.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cena/JBL at Mania sucked. Cena/JBL at Judgment Day is phenomenal.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: Just bought WM21, Unforgiven 2006, The Best of Mick Foley, and that Brian Pillman DVD for about $70, not a bad deal.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Both Main events at 21 were horrible, funny thing is that was one probably Batista's third best match behind Eddie, & Taker



187 said:


> Truth: Just bought WM21, Unforgiven 2006, The Best of Mick Foley, and that Brian Pillman DVD for about $70, not a bad deal.


once mania gets to the main event stop watching it, good deal btw


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Cena/JBL at Mania sucked. Cena/JBL at Judgment Day is phenomenal.


The ref must of had a legendary carry-job


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1CI9xKPghk
> 
> The end of this video is hysterical.


Remember when a bunch of idiots thought Hardy was the next HBK?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> The ref must of had a legendary carry-job


We're talking about JBL and Cena son, not Austin.

Seriously, though, it's an extremely bloody match. You'd like it, look it up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

JBL/Cena (WM21) should have been the craziest, most overbooked, Vince Russo run-in fest they could have thought of and it would have been entertaining. Too bad they did the opposite.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1CI9xKPghk
> 
> The end of this video is hysterical.


"I'm gonna start kickin some ass around this place and I'm going to start with you!" *Thwack*

:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

For some reason, I can no longer burn DVDs...and this is righter after I download the Horsemen documentary (and no sound on this computer)


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

my banner request was answered :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was when Hardy was probably at his lowest point. Well, along with his TNA run I guess.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> That was when Hardy was probably at his lowest point. Well, along with his TNA run I guess.


Everyone is at their lowest point in TNA.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> That was when Hardy was probably at his lowest point. Well, along with his TNA run I guess.


yeah, it was pretty obvious HBK was talking to him about his drug problems without saying it directly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That was when Hardy was probably at his lowest point. Well, along with his TNA run I guess.


Jeff Hardy is always at his lowest point.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> MNMItTeamOnScene thinks body fat percentage is more important than charisma.
> 
> I wonder how long he can last before someone bans him.


He also thinks that you either like MNM, or you are an uneducated moron. Oh the irony of his statements.

Truth - I still don't think anything MNMItTeamOnScene can post will top his comment that he likes Nitro because, like Johnny, he too is a "sexy man with a 6-pac, has Hollywood stars as friends, wears a fur coat, and has people following him around." And then he has the balls to say other people are blinded by kayfabe? LOL


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

will94 said:


> He also thinks that you either like MNM, or you are an uneducated moron. Oh the irony of his statements.


Get him to tell me that directly and he won't be here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8221-fail.html

I've seen egotistical usertitles but that one takes the cake.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

should I use this for my avy?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8221-fail.html
> 
> I've seen egotistical usertitles but that one takes the cake.


More than Super God?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Get him to tell me that directly and he won't be here.


He didn't actually say "uneducated moron," but it was pretty obvious that's what he was getting at with this statement:


> I'm sorry, but Carlito fails at Razor Ramon. I could understand why some people like the whole Caribbean Cool gimmick, because these are the same anti-Nitro people. *But if you're not educated, you need to go back to school because you shouldn't like it. You really need a very intelligent brain and strong education to be a Johnny Nitro/MNM fan. Otherwise, you will be a Carlito, Shelton Benjamin, Jeff Hardy, or London and Kendrick fan. Sorry, but it's true.*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8221-fail.html
> 
> I've seen egotistical usertitles but that one takes the cake.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wish Silvervision shipped to the US.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I wish Silvervision shipped to the US.


The shipping costs would be huge


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Silvervision is rather great.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The shipping costs would be huge


It would be worth it.


They should start doing WCW DVDs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It would be worth it.
> 
> 
> They should start doing WCW DVDs.


Did you get NWO '01 yet?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- considering changing my avatar to one of the mugshots that Lady Croft posted.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Did you get NWO '01 yet?


Yes.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- considering changing my avatar to one of the mugshots that Lady Croft posted.


awesome

Truth: I tried to see if I could block the premium bar image and I blocked all the images from the website


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Yes.


What did you think of Austin/HHH and Rock/Angle


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth: *I've come down with a bad case of awesomeness. I'm going to the pharmacy to get some cowbell to treat it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Great, now that thread has disappeared. I was going to go with the Andre mugshot.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What did you think of Austin/HHH and Rock/Angle


I'd rate Rock/Angle somewhere between ****1/4 and ****3/4 and Austin/HHH somewhere between ***** and *****.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm here..


I acedently swallowed a little of my dip... I feel funny... I think I am going to throw up. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd rate Rock/Angle somewhere between ****1/4 and ****3/4 and Austin/HHH somewhere between ***** and *****.


wtf


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth: *I've come down with a bad case of awesomeness. I'm going to the pharmacy to get some cowbell to treat it.


awesome


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I'm here..
> 
> 
> I acedently swallowed a little of my dip... I feel funny... I think I am going to throw up :sad:


Young buuuuullllll!!!!!

*Truth:* I occassionally swallow chew spit if I don't have something to spit in. It doesn't phase me anymore though, and I chew Copenhagen. I might get stomach cancer, but oh well. It was worth it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Impact looks good tonight. I'm curious to find out who the final member is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Impact looks good tonight. I'm curious to find out who the final member is.


You don't know already?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I am probably the only black person on the planet who feels sorry for Don Imus. Sharpton and Jackson are an embarrassment to the black race

Truth: My new banner took e only 15 minutes


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> You don't know already?


I think it's Shark Boy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stomach cancer sounds fun


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: *Impact* looks *good* tonight. I'm curious to find out who the final member is.


*Truth:* I no longer thought it was possible to use those 2 words in the same sentence.

*Truth:* Jerry Lynn is out of the IWC Super Indy VI tourny and Brother Runt is taking his place. I really don't like either of them too much and there is no way either of them are winning the tourny. Not sure if it's a good or bad thing, I think Spike will be able to get the crowd going more though even if he's a 'step down' in most people's minds.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I am probably the only black person on the planet who feels sorry for Don Imus. Sharpton and Jackson are an embarrassment to the black race
> 
> Truth: My new banner took e only 15 minutes


I feel bad for him.


Damn hoes:no:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Young buuuuullllll!!!!!
> 
> *Truth:* I occassionally swallow chew spit if I don't have something to spit in. It doesn't phase me anymore though, and I chew Copenhagen. I might get stomach cancer, but oh well. It was worth it.


I had some Grizzly.. I always have a bottle in the truck to spit in. I could NEVER just intentionally swollow it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be downloading Impact tomorrow, for the first time in forever I have an interest in the last 10 minutes of the show.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I had some Grizzly.. I always have a bottle in the truck to spit in. I could NEVER just intentionally swollow it.


I hope it wasn't Grizzly Natural, that shit is nasty. Grizzly seems to cut the shit out of my lip more so than any other chew.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> awesome


*Truth:* That point was established 6 minutes ago.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rob is going to pretend you said 18.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I no longer thought it was possible to use those 2 words in the same sentence.


Truth: Sometimes I really enjoy it and other times I'm falling asleep. I like Sabin and Lethal so there's a good chance I'll enjoy it tonight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sabin bores me.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Rob is going to pretend you said 18.


I was going to take some quotes from his Perverted Justice transcript but they've taken his conversation off the site since it happened over a year ago.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* That point was established 6 minutes ago.


accidently posted it again


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> accidently posted it again


I figured. I just couldn't think of anything else to post.

*Truth:* There is an awesome DVD set on the DVDR board that I want to get. It is WWF and WCW weekly matches from 1991-1994 for $75. It looks like there are some awesome matches on it. And for some reason old school squashes still interest me.

*Truth:* There is also a Rockers DVD set with pretty much all of their televised matches.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jerry Lawler showing up in ECW in '97 = awesome


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The ECW vs. USWA feud is largely forgotten by most fans.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Lawler used to be hilarious on the mic


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I figured. I just couldn't think of anything else to post.
> 
> *Truth:* There is an awesome DVD set on the DVDR board that I want to get. It is WWF and WCW weekly matches from 1991-1994 for $75. It looks like there are some awesome matches on it. And for some reason old school squashes still interest me.
> 
> *Truth:* There is also a Rockers DVD set with pretty much all of their televised matches.


I'd buy the first one. I need to check it out. :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I figured. I just couldn't think of anything else to post.
> 
> *Truth:* There is an awesome DVD set on the DVDR board that I want to get. It is WWF and WCW weekly matches from 1991-1994 for $75. It looks like there are some awesome matches on it. And for some reason old school squashes still interest me.
> 
> *Truth:* There is also a Rockers DVD set with pretty much all of their televised matches.


awes... :side:

cleanin my room for the first in a minute


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Sabin bores me.


I got bored of him as a face, but I like him now that he's a heel.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd buy the first one. I need to check it out. :side:


I repped you with the link. The sheer amount of matches on it is mind boggling.

Some matches that caught my interest - 

Oz vs. Sting 
Kato vs. Sid Justice
Earthquake vs. Ted DiBiase
Ric Flair vs. Shawn Michaels
Ric Flair vs. Tito Santana 
Marty Jannetty vs. Dale Wolfe


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Edge sucks without Lita.



She got more heat than he did.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> I mean, all I know about Roderick Strong is that he chops really hard and likes doing backbreakers. How am I supposed to give a shit about that? I've got tons and tons of DVDs that are sitting unwatched because I don't have the time to watch a lot of wrestling, and I'm not going to prioritize watching some non-descript dude like Strong wrestle when I've got old Clashes to watch, old Memphis and Mid Atlantic and and Mid South, and Christ, all of what's on 24-7, so I just can't quite wrap my mind around the idea of someone really salivating over the prospect of watching someone like Strong wrestle, let alone shell out $20 a pop to see him and some guys like him (not saying everyone in ROH is like that, but enough to turn me off) when there's such a huge cache of good, easily attainable wrestling from other sources you can get these days. We're really in a golden age as far as availability of great wrestling goes, and I can't see getting excited about Roderick Strong when I have the option of getting excited about Buzz Sawyer on World Championship Wrestling on 24-7, ya know? But that's another argument for another thread. The point is, I find Strong to be coma-inducing in every way, though he's not nearly as offensively boring as the other two.


That about sums my opinion on ROH up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I repped you with the link. The sheer amount of matches on it is mind boggling.
> 
> Some matches that caught my interest -
> 
> ...


I was hoping I could get just the WWF ones but it seems like some are on the same tape.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Speaking of Buzz Sawyer...

The one match that didn't get recorded that I've always wanted to see is his 'Last Battle of Atlanta' cage match against Tommy Rich from Georgia in 1983. It culminated an 18 month feud, and was said to extremely brutal. Not sure what genius decided not to bring a camera and film it that night.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That about sums my opinion on ROH up.


Nice. I agree with the Clash part.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> I was hoping I could get just the WWF ones but it seems like some are on the same tape.


Yeah some of them are both WCW and WWF.

Seeing WCW jobbers like the State Patrol make it worth it though. Plus there are some good looking Eaton, Steamboat, Windham, and other guys matches on it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I'd love to start watching ROH again, I just can't be bothered with it though. :$


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Imus got fired!!!

OMGwtfBBQ

How about taking BET off the air too while you're at it since the shit they say 1000 times a day is much worse.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - I'd love to start watching ROH again, I just can't be bothered with it though. :$


Same, there's too many other DVD's I want ahead of ROH.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> That about sums my opinion on ROH up.


Best thing about what you posted is Strong hasn't been like that since late 2004.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Imus got fired!!!
> 
> OMGwtfBBQ
> 
> How about taking BET off the air too while you're at it since the shit they say 1000 times a day is much worse.


Having an all black channel is unbelievably racist.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Yo Lax you know about ROH pretty well...and you have Necro in your sig so you can probably help me here.

Okay, a while ago Necro (and maybe Pondo too?) roughed up some ROH students at a show and supposedly pissed a few people off. What were those kids names, what show/fed was it, and do you know where I can find the match? I've been wanting to see it for a while.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Best thing about what you posted is Strong hasn't been like that since late 2004.


The point of the post (which I did not write), specific wrestlers aside, is that I just don't care about the current ROH line up to warrant spending 20-25 bucks a DVD when I could get other stuff for a whole lot cheaper.

Also, Strong is and always will be generic and boring.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If I could get the most recent shows for cheap without having to wait over a week for them to arrive, I'd order more ROH.

But I'd rather just get WWF/E dvds for cheap and have them 2 days or less after ordering them.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Yo Lax you know about ROH pretty well...and you have Necro in your sig so you can probably help me here.
> 
> Okay, a while ago Necro (and maybe Pondo too?) roughed up some ROH students at a show and supposedly pissed a few people off. What were those kids names, what show/fed was it, and do you know where I can find the match? I've been wanting to see it for a while.


You sure it was an ROH show? Because I'm 99% sure Pondo has never been in ROH (FIP yes, but not ROH). Also, I believe it was in IWA:MS because that was the whole reason Joe/Necro happened; due to Necro fucking up the ROH students and Joe took offense. If it was in IWA:MS, I can have the show name for you in a few minutes.


> The point of the post (which I did not write), specific wrestlers aside, is that I just don't care about the current ROH line up to warrant spending 20-25 bucks a DVD when I could get other stuff for a whole lot cheaper.
> 
> Also, Strong is and always will be generic and boring.


I know what you meant and that's cool, but if the guy wrote it recently, he's fucking retarded. Not about the boring/generic part (which he's slowly working on), but about the wrestling ability. He does maybe A backbreaker in a match.

EDIT- RM, you HAVE to order the FYF shows. HAVE to. Any wrestling fan has to, actually.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only ROH DVD I plan on getting is the next one they're supposed to release, Joe's last ROH show. Supposedly it was a really good show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wasn't Supercard this year a good show?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought it was another fed Lax, I just don't know which one. I've seen some people say they were uncomfortable watching it and that's my kind of match. Kind of like New Jack vs. Gypsy Joe, I enjoy unnecessary brutality.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm looking forward to the new WWE Divas DVD. It should be coming out pretty soon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Wasn't Supercard this year a good show?


I think it was a good show, but all I know is that I plan on getting the last show of the Fifth Year Festival.

I'll probably get some more ROH DVDs at another time, but not right now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> EDIT- RM, you HAVE to order the FYF shows. HAVE to. Any wrestling fan has to, actually.


I'm rather tempted, I'll wait till they are all out and then I will hopefully order them.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I seem to remember reading that Do Fixer and Blood Gen had another match that topped the one from last year.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I thought it was another fed Lax, I just don't know which one. I've seen some people say they were uncomfortable watching it and that's my kind of match. Kind of like New Jack vs. Gypsy Joe, I enjoy unnecessary brutality.


Yeah, it was IWA:MS, I'll get you the show name in a bit. And Jack/Joe was so great because it was fucking shoot.


> I seem to remember reading that Do Fixer and Blood Gen had another match that topped the one from last year.


Doubt it. Plus, last year's match was the most overrated match fucking ever, so whatever.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Only ROH DVD I own is Joe vs Punk II.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Lax what are the FYF shows?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I seem to remember reading that Do Fixer and Blood Gen had another match that topped the one from last year.


Really?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I wish I could find a download for Totally Tool Wrestling


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The complete Clash Of The Champions set and all the RAW's from 1998 will be my next DVD acquisitions, and last for a while.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lawler can't wrestle Hogan so they are going to have Big Show wrestle him.

This means that the match Vince wanted to have at WM 23 is going to be in some shack in Memphis. :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I find Jack/Joe hard to watch BECAUSE it's shoot. An 80 yr old man getting hit over the head with a baseball bat, full force, makes me cringe.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How many FYF shows have been released? Are they all out yet?



Killa CaLi said:


> The complete Clash Of The Champions set and all the RAW's from 1998 will be my next DVD acquisitions, and last for a while.


Where are you buying those from?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The complete Clash Of The Champions set and all the RAW's from 1998 will be my next DVD acquisitions, and last for a while.


Where you getting the complete Raw collection from 1998?

EDIT: Just seen Role Model's post

I've downloaded 2 FYF Shows so far


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Dynamite D from XPW died 

I actually mentioned him here about a month ago as being in one of the few XPW moments I actually enjoyed.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

RM what does FYF Stand for?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Lawler can't wrestle Hogan so they are going to have Big Show wrestle him.
> 
> This means that the match Vince wanted to have at WM 23 is going to be in some shack in Memphis. :lmao


:lmao :lmao

I have to sig that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How many FYF shows have been released? Are they all out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you buying those from?


DVDR board


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> RM what does FYF Stand for?


Fuck Your Fiance. Joe randomly has sex with someone's fiance on each show to celebrate his final shows with the company.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fifth Year Festival


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> DVDR board


PM me the link. :$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Gerweck.net said:


> At today’s press conference, Hulk Hogan stated that he had a premonition the proposed match with Jerry Lawler would be changed as a result of WWE’s interference. Hogan said that Lawler told him he would quit WWE if they insisted he didn’t wrestle The Hulkster on 4/27. Hogan said WWE’s interference was a personal shot against him. WWE insisting that NBC/Universal talent can’t appear on “Hogan’s Knows Best” since its on VH-1 is ridiculous since Hogan has been filmed at WWE’s events, and Vince McMahon himself appeared in a recent episode that including on going negotiations between Hogan and WWE. Hogan said his upcoming match with Paul Wight (The Big Show) will be the match that fans should have seen at Wrestlemania. Hogan stated that “Big Show” is a slave name, and he’ll now be known by his real name, Paul Wight. Wight is tight with Hogan, and actually turned WWE’s most recent non-talent contract to be available for any future Hogan related wrestling opportunities. Dave Meltzer reports that Wight has lost 60 pounds since leaving WWE.


Slave name? Hogan's fucking insane.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hogan is on come campaign to show Vince McMahon that Hulkamania is bigger then the WWE. If that doesn't scream ego, then I don't know what does.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Lax just made me laugh. :lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Spartanlax said:


> Fuck Your Fiance. Joe randomly has sex with someone's fiance on each show to celebrate his final shows with the company.


Alright sorry if i dont know every abreviation of an indy event but could someone just tell me what it is?

Edit: Thanks Dre.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Slave name? Hogan's fucking insane.


That's the funniest goddamn thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> PM me the link. :$


I repped you with it. I'm about to eat right now, so if you have any questions, I'll answer them in like 15 minutes.:hb


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> I repped you with it. I'm about to eat right now, so if you have any questions, I'll answer them in like 15 minutes.:hb


Sorry to be a pain but could you PM me the link to me aswell plz? or RM could you?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Alright sorry if i dont know every abreviation of an indy event but could someone just tell me what it is?
> 
> Edit: Thanks Dre.


I was kidding.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- after watching this weeks ROH Video Wire, I think that Strong should have named his stable "No Mic Skills".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I repped you with it. I'm about to eat right now, so if you have any questions, I'll answer them in like 15 minutes.:hb


thnx.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I think Wrestlemania X8 was a pretty bad event minus Hogan/Rock & Flair/Taker matches.

Triple H/Jericho got killed by the dead crowd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: WM15 was such a shit PPV considering it was in my favourite year of wrestling 1999.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: WM15 was such a shit PPV considering it was in my favourite year of wrestling 1999.


16 > 15

15 was a pile of shit.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

RM, why did you call Man Utd, Fan Thomas G?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I remember Thomas G!

He only ever posted news in the WWE Section and never gave an opinion. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> RM, why did you call Man Utd, Fan Thomas G?


That's his old account, you weren't here when he was banned for over flaming C.Ronaldo after the game in which England went out of the world cup, he was wishing death on him and having banners with nazi logos on Ronaldo's head and shit like that. Now he loves him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> That's his old account, you weren't here when he was banned for over flaming C.Ronaldo after the game in which England went out of the world cup, he was wishing death on him and having banners with nazi logos on Ronaldo's head and shit like that. Now he loves him.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Idiots are funny.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Put a quote in my sig.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That's his old account, you weren't here when he was banned for over flaming C.Ronaldo after the game in which England went out of the world cup, he was wishing death on him and having banners with nazi logos on Ronaldo's head and shit like that. Now he loves him.


:lmao

He does have sudden swerves in opinions


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> That's his old account, you weren't here when he was banned for over flaming C.Ronaldo after the game in which England went out of the world cup, he was wishing death on him and having banners with nazi logos on Ronaldo's head and shit like that. Now he loves him.


He changes his mind every bloody day, just look at him flaming larson :no: oh and RM could you PM me that link that Cali gave you plz


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That's his old account, you weren't here when he was banned for over flaming C.Ronaldo after the game in which England went out of the world cup, he was wishing death on him and having banners with nazi logos on Ronaldo's head and shit like that. Now he loves him.


LOL!

Seriously? I was on holiday during the England game so couldn't get on. I also never knew Man Utd fan was Thomas G.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

If people know he was tomas G why does he not get warned or somthing for re joining?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I've only seen him out of the sport section once, and that was to post in here. His exact words were:

'Truth: Man Utd are the best team ever'


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Because he has been given a chance, but I'm not sure he'll be given much longer if he steps out of line again.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I like him being here, he makes the Prem League Thread so much more fun.

Without him though, everyone gets on. Even Man Utd and Liverpool fans


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello hello


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Going down to the mall to get the Horsemen DVD in a few minutes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Going down to the mall to get the Horsemen DVD in a few minutes.


:cuss: 


I've downloaded the Horsemen doc totally now, will watch it in the next day or so.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye's here :side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - I wonder what will be the first Wrestling DVD to be released onto Blu Ray ?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

pffrt, the horsemen are overrated...


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Jerichoholic said:


> pffrt, the horsemen are overrated...


:shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Brye's here :side:


No you're not.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> No you're not.


:argh:



Hey Derek, Sup?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> pffrt, the horsemen are overrated...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing, have to leave in a few minutes though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I have to say something if the bloody DVD doesn't come out in freakin Belgium  :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I have to say something if the bloody DVD doesn't come out in freakin Belgium  :$


You get tagged classics so shush.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just signed up for WWE 24/7, watching WCW Mayhem 1999 and waiting for Judgment Day 2002 to show up on the choices.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Just signed up for WWE 24/7, watching WCW Mayhem 1999 and waiting for Judgment Day 2002 to show up on the choices.


The TV version or the online one?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WCW said:


> You get tagged classics so shush.


true  

Truth : http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/335361-how-will-shawn-michaels-react-if-he-loses-backlash.html#post3940684


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Can you record WWE 24/7?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Jerichoholic said:


> true
> 
> Truth : http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/335361-how-will-shawn-michaels-react-if-he-loses-backlash.html#post3940684


:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Just signed up for WWE 24/7, watching WCW Mayhem 1999 and waiting for Judgment Day 2002 to show up on the choices.


Just watched that...dude, only watch the opening match and then Vampiro/???, other than that it sucks. And Vampiro/??? is only entertaining due to the J.R. impersonator.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Brye said:


> The TV version or the online one?


TV Version.



> Can you record WWE 24/7?


With my VCR I can yes.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I love Jack Evans.

The greatest spot monkey in the world.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The moment I move out of this damn dorm and get real cable I'm signing up for WWE 24/7.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: I just bought the "Glow Username" feature from the store. For the color, I typed in "White." My username is red, not white. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> TV Version.
> 
> 
> 
> With my VCR I can yes.


I got the online one and its pretty good. I'm considering the TV version


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Failing Satire said:


> I love Jack Evans.
> 
> The greatest spot monkey in the world.


Same here, im still waiting for his best of DVD to arrive


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

When WWE 24/7 becomes available in my area, I'm gonna make sure to get a DVD burner too.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Just signed up for WWE 24/7, watching WCW Mayhem 1999 and waiting for Judgment Day 2002 to show up on the choices.


Yeah I was watching Mayem on that yesterday too. I was pretty surprised because recently the PPV selection had been stuff that I'd seen like a million times.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im off now c ya guys.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want every RAW from '01


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want every Raw from 99 and 00.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Later Overrated™.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: just finished reading my 3rd book in 3 days.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 



Truth - I'm thinkin' about making my own SDVR07 sim league. Donno..


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want every RAW from '97


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I want every Raw from 97 the most right now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want every Raw and every Nitro.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yeah I want every Raw from 97 the most right now.


:hb



> I want every Raw and every Nitro.


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Just finished converting this one to DVD and it comes in at 41 disks. Very Good - Excellent quality throughout. Even though only the matches are listed, I can guarantee you that 99.99% of EVERY promo, interview and skit that Foley did on RAW, Smackdown and PPV (and some stuff from Heat) from his first Mankind Promo through his 2004 No DQ match against Randy Orton.
> 
> $75.00 for the set. Let me know if you're interested.
> 
> ...



.................:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I found an 83 disc Angle set.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish you could get hold of these types of things in the UK.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I found an 83 disc Angle set.


I need an address so I can kill whoever has it and steal it.

will rep


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That guy that's selling the RAW and Nitro seasons ships to the UK.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I need an address so I can kill whoever has it and steal it.
> 
> will rep


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My wrestling mugshot avatar thread got deleted.. Not just closed but deleted. Anyone know why?*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> That guy that's selling the RAW and Nitro seasons ships to the UK.


Oh really? I didn't think he would, might have to really look into buying something from him then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I need an address so I can kill whoever has it and steal it.
> 
> will rep


I've got it.


Come take it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I've got it.
> 
> 
> Come take it.


k. Just let me reload and I'll be on my way. :gun:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Does Holt mark for a new wrestler every single week?  

Benjamin, MVP, Monty Brown, Nitro... They all suck. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Oh really? I didn't think he would, might have to really look into buying something from him then.


Yeah, only like $5 more too.



> Does Holt mark for a new wrestler every single week?
> 
> Benjamin, MVP, Monty Brown, Nitro


I'm surprised he likes Nitro. He's white


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Was also wondering where the mugshot thread went...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got the address too Pyro.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Does Holt mark for a new wrestler every single week?
> 
> Benjamin, MVP, Monty Brown, Nitro... They all suck except MVP. :no:


I agree :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *My wrestling mugshot avatar thread got deleted.. Not just closed but deleted. Anyone know why?*


Must of got moved to the dumpster.:sad:

I didnt see what was so bad about it. Guess its wrong to have those type of pics up


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I won't be watching Impact tonight


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, only like $5 more too.


Wow have you got any more info on the guy, you bought anything from him?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm surprised he likes Nitro. He's white


Wasn't there a promo a few weeks ago that revealed his grandma was a black woman? That makes him at least 25% black, rit?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Wasn't there a promo a few weeks ago that revealed his grandma was a black woman? That makes him at least 25% black, rit?


Yeah, one of his ancestors was and (Insert town here) didn't celebrate MLK day, so Edge felt it was neccesary he wrestled. So I guess he's about 25%


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

What's with CM Punk sitting on those jobbers shoulders in that gif? Did he turn heel or something?

I don't watch ECW because it's gay. I'd just like to know without having to look it up myself. :$


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I want every episode of Wrestling Challenge and Superstars up until 1994. 

All American Wrestling and Mania would be cool too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Wow have you got any more info on the guy, you bought anything from him?


Yeah he seems really legit. I've never seen anything bad posted about him. Most everybody says he ships really fast and the quality is excellent. I'm buying his Clash Of The Champions set next week.

Cide said IVP works with that forum in some way.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> I won't be watching Impact tonight


Hey Brye, what's up.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Does Holt mark for a new wrestler every single week?
> 
> Benjamin, MVP, Monty Brown, Nitro... They all suck. :no:


Iv been a Monty fan since his days in TNA, I have been a Nitro fan since summer of last year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Hey Brye, what's up.


Hey Jason, just got back from eating Dinner. I'll shoot you a PM in a sec


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I know of another tape trader website. I can send it to you but they only allow signups on Sundays.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

D-Von Dudley > Most black wrestlers.

Testify!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Must of got moved to the dumpster.:sad:
> 
> I didnt see what was so bad about it. Guess its wrong to have those type of pics up


*LoL must be. I don't see anything against that in the rules. So meh... *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I know of another tape trader website. I can send it to you but they only allow signups on Sundays.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Check your rep.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Pyro just gave me a nice little rep responding to the gif in my sig.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Jason, just got back from eating Dinner. I'll shoot you a PM in a sec


Ok. I have to leave in a little bit though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Check your rep.


Having to wait until Sunday to check it out = no ratings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ MVP is the man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Having to wait until Sunday to check it out = no ratings


It looks pretty legit though.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

anyone want to fill me in on these tape traders always looking for some new ones to get stuff off


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ MVP is the man.


Well thats just good old commonsense

Oh and consider yourself lucky I can't gif anything from PWtorrents because I would had sent you a nice Nitro gif via rep :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Platt said:


> anyone want to fill me in on these tape traders always looking for some new ones to get stuff off


It's against the rules to advertise.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm tempted with a few of those things that guy is selling, but I just don't want to get shafted. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just watched the spotfest from Armageddon 06


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Platt said:


> anyone want to fill me in on these tape traders always looking for some new ones to get stuff off


I repped you with the two we've been talking about.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's against the rules to advertise.



damn you got me there :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Platt you can order some stuff and then I can see how good the service is to the UK.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Platt said:


> damn you got me there :no:


:lmao


Role Model said:


> I'm tempted with a few of those things that guy is selling, but I just don't want to get shafted.:$


I'm pretty sure you won't. I'm ordering next week, so I'll tell you how it goes if you wanna wait.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah that'd be rather good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm going to order part of the history of the nWo from there next week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone wanna give me this links in a way that doesnt break the rules?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm going to order part of the history of the nWo from there next week.


I would assume its way better than WWE's VHS/DVD?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm going to order part of the history of the nWo from there next week.


Not getting the Clash set?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I would assume its way better than WWE's VHS/DVD?


It's every segment and match they participated in from Scott Hall coming out of the crowd to July 97.


So yes.

I may still get the Clash set Cali, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: i haven't been on this thread all day whats up?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Kennedy should cash in his shot at Backlash against Lashley after her barely beats the Mcmahons and Umaga :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Never cared for the nWo because it had Hogan in it, but I liked one segment they were in. Something mocking the Horsemen and Kevin Nash was Arn. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Congrats on 10,000 posts, K2

*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Never cared for the nWo because it had Hogan in it, but I liked one segment they were in. Something mocking the Horsemen and Kevin Nash was Arn. :lmao


:lmao I got that on my 24/7


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/335379-super-delfin.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Never cared for the nWo because it had Hogan in it, but I liked one segment they were in. Something mocking the Horsemen and Kevin Nash was Arn. :lmao


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVbCbAPx9ck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-MgLrH5nAQ

Hysterical.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Delfin I was just about to post that.:lmao


Lady Croft said:


> *Congrats on 10,000 posts, K2
> 
> *


Thanks


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ JKA coming back again


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/335380-bobby-lashleys-chances.html#post3941232

:lmao

Pickle :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/335379-super-delfin.html


PMSL that guy is an out and out tosser


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: Downloading ECW and burning a Razorlight CD.

How is everyone?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/335380-bobby-lashleys-chances.html#post3941232
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Pickle :lmao :lmao


:lmao

Hi Mike


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSjp7z3uxn8

Horrible Wargames but Michael Buffer's announcing raises it up a star.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sup Mike.

Dont know why Sabrina's best friend brought back Pheeners rant.:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've just been informed that the Rock/Austin cage match on RAW the night after WM X-7 is on the "WWF Action!" DVD.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sup Mike.
> 
> Dont know why Sabrina's best friend brought back Pheeners rant.:sad:


Same. Can it be, someone didn't read the thread?  

Truth: Wondering how she feels about being portrayed as a manly man. She really timed her comeback well.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Brian and KJ. How are things going (well I know how things are going for you Brian, I was wondering about KJ though )

I wish I could remember more about that cage match :$ All I remember is the end with Triple H and Vince and the formation of the Power Trip. Was it a good match or didn't it run long?

I like the username effect KJ. I was thinking of going for one (it was coloured usertitle that appealed to me but I couldn't find it) but I wasn't sure what to go for.

The italic ones look pretty cool.

EDIT:
Dave     

How's it going?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i can't wait for the next WWF show in the anything section.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching Lex Luger beat Hogan for the belt on Nitro.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just finished watching Nitro and RAW from December 30, 1996. Nitro had the nWo claiming Hogan beat Piper at Starcade, beating down Piper, and turning on The Giant when he demanded a shot at Hogan and the WHC. RAW had Hart/HBK confrontation interrupted by Psycho Sid, Undertaker, and Vader. HHH as the IC Champion in a fued with Goldust, and The King still wrestling. Good times, good times.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Yes. Wrestling at its finest. Arguably, that is.
I guess I'm ok Mike. Just play around with the options until you find something you like.


MrMonty said:


> Same. Can it be, someone didn't read the thread?
> 
> Truth: Wondering how she feels about being portrayed as a manly man. She really timed her comeback well.


I'd so LOL if she read it and flipped out.:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Hey Brian and KJ. How are things going (well I know how things are going for you Brian, I was wondering about KJ though )
> 
> I wish I could remember more about that cage match :$ All I remember is the end with Triple H and Vince and the formation of the Power Trip. Was it a good match or didn't it run long?
> 
> ...


    

Hey Mike. Things going good. You feeling any better? I picked up from Ally that you weren't feeling the May West as of late 



> truth: i can't wait for the next WWF show in the anything section.


Me neither. What do you reckon Jeff, you think you're gonna show up for work this week?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The crowd absolutely loses it's mind when Luger racks Hogan. If only he had the belt longer then 6 days.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I might do that but I also feel like not fiddling about and staying understated. I'm not too sure though :$

Wow, news of my illness spread around WF faster and wider than the actual illness has spread through my family  I've been feeling better today than yesterday but this evening I decided to go kill or cure after a torturous two days without eating and had a curry and an Easter Egg so now my stomach feels awful once again. Easy mistake to make though 

I love the 'May West' line!

And that rep comment made me laugh too in the 'Dave being funnier than Peter Kay and the entire cast of Only Fools rolled into one' kind of way


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Hey Mike. Things going good. You feeling any better? I picked up from Ally that you weren't feeling the May West as of late
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither. What do you reckon Jeff, you think you're gonna show up for work this week?


yup i hope. but i still wish i had sabrina on my side


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sucks that Me and Mac's threads got buried in the WWE section.:sad:


jeffdivalover said:


> yup i hope. but i still wish i had sabrina on my side


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sucks that Me and Mac's threads got buried in the WWE section.:sad:
> 
> :lmao


Link me and they'll no longer be buried


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: never tell a woman that she's fat or has bad taste. you will pay for it one day. i learned that the hard way.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^How?


Brye said:


> Link me and they'll no longer be buried


Look on this forum page:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/index2.html

I doubt I will be able to get alot of replies to my thread. Since it talks about something that was almost 20 years ago.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I'm looking forward to the 3rd installment of WWF. Hopefully I'll make my way onto the roster one of these days, right now I'm stuck down in DSW lol 

Truth #2 - Watching ECW TV from October 15, 1995; I'm now officially in love with WWE 24/7 lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Look on this forum page:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/index2.html
> 
> I doubt I will be able to get alot of replies to my thread. Since it talks about something that was almost 20 years ago.


Yeah, I'm not too sure I can reply to yours, I dont know much about the old NWA . Mac's looks good though


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Sup everybody?

Truth - Been playing GOW2 all day great game so far.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^How?
> 
> Look on this forum page:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/index2.html
> ...


well, a few years ago this girl i knew in the middle school like the 8th grade asked me to hang out and shop with her in the mall, and i said sure because i ahd time to kill. anyway she took me to somewhere, and asked if she looks fat in these pants, i said yes, and i got kicked in the nuts. 

truth: girls kick and slap hard. i always try to never insult them even if they act like bitches.

is it true Youtue is going out of business?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I will never play Yahoo pool AGAIN.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao:$ losing streak?



Homicide_187 said:


> Sup everybody?
> 
> Truth - Been playing GOW2 all day great game so far.


Hey Cide, I'm doing pretty good. You?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> well, a few years ago this girl i knew in the middle school like the 8th grade asked me to hang out and shop with her in the mall, and i said sure because i ahd time to kill. anyway she took me to somewhere, and asked if she looks fat in these pants,* i said yes, and i got kicked in the nuts.*


That seems like an over the top reaction. Almost unbelievable unless she was your sister on something...


> Yeah, I'm not too sure I can reply to yours, I dont know much about the old NWA . Mac's looks good though


My thread title is greatness. 

Sup Cide


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> That seems like an over the top reaction. Almost unbelievable unless she was your sister on something...
> My thread title is greatness.


With that thread title, im suprised you didn't get alot more replys. I'm workin on mine right now and it'll be up in a minute


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

DDMac said:


> That seems like an over the top reaction. Almost unbelievable unless she was your sister on something...
> My thread title is greatness.
> 
> Sup Cide


i wish i had a sister, she would have done it less hard. but some girls are like that, some women are easy to understand but some are not. 

truth: watching ROH match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> well, a few years ago this girl i knew in the middle school like the 8th grade asked me to hang out and shop with her in the mall, and i said sure because i ahd time to kill. anyway she took me to somewhere, and asked if she looks fat in these pants, i said yes, and i got kicked in the nuts.
> 
> truth: girls kick and slap hard. i always try to never insult them even if they act like bitches.
> 
> is it true Youtue is going out of business?


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

I don't know about youtube.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> ^ :lmao :$ losing streak?


Truth: Since last weekend, 0-15. Lost another 5 games today. :no:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Nothing much Mac and Brye

Truth - I might pick up the two newest ROH full shows this weekend with the sale they have going.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Since last weekend, 0-15. Lost another 5 games today. :no:


Damn, thats horrible :$:sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i was on a 11 game wining streak in pool . wanna play a game AngleIsWrestling? im almsot done watching the ROH match.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello Everyone


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Hello Everyone


Hey Sargey, Sup?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Sargey, Sup?


Not too much matey  You?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want my Clash of The Champions DVDs now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Not too much matey  You?


Just postin and stuff.

Truth- Posted in Mac's thread


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm off to have breakfast, be back soon


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Hello ladies and gentlemen


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im watching ROH match, Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe Steel Cage Match


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Sup Chris?

Truth - Looking forward to Impact tonight I hope they put on a solid show just before Lockdown.



> truth: im watching ROH match, Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe Steel Cage Match


Jay's blade job in that match up is nasty.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen


Hey Chris, Sup?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm watching Braves game. Then IMPACT.

You guys?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I will post my special 4 Horsemen thread later 

The DVD has inspired me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Watching Red wings vs the flames.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen


Comment on my thread in the General WWE section. 2nd page. plz Or get jobbed out to jeffdivalover on tomorrow's show.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Sup Chris?
> 
> Truth - Looking forward to Impact tonight I hope they put on a solid show just before Lockdown.
> 
> ...


cool. someone gave a review and said it was boring, how is this match boring?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Comment on my thread in the General WWE section. 2nd page. plz Or get jobbed out to jeffdivalover on tomorrow's show.


I found it. I'll add my response now


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> I found it. I'll add my response now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kurt Angle is worthless:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Kurt now is a shell of his former self, its Real its damn Real :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Chris & CaL for the responses.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Thanks Chris & CaL for the responses.


You job me out and I'll go Samoa Joe on you and kill you :side:


Seriously though, your welcome, good well thought out thread too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It's a great thread.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Guess who is back...


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I still haven't burned my CD :$

If the Codemeister is in the house, I am going to start responding to the PM now <3

How's it going Terrell? Long time, no see  The smile is for seeing you again, not for having gone a long time without seeing you 

Truth: I still need to read KJ's update.

EDIT:
T-nom <3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks you two. Woooo!:side:

And Cowie responded! Luv u Cowie<3:$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ma annual general wwe post


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe Steel Cage Match ROH match was crazy. Jay lost alot of blood. 

Headliner can you please give me spoilers to this weeks WWF show? please!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Nothing much Mike watching Impact right now.

I was going to respond to K's NWA thread but I don't want to sound like a broken record :$


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Impact is on now :$ I wish I could watch Impact live but I have to wait until tomorrow to download. I have ECW downloaded though and might watch that in a bit.

You thinking LAX will lose the titles on Sunday?

EDIT:
Egaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayme! I love that name


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> :sad:


Why the sad face?


Truth- I'm so f*ckin tired


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I think my net is messing up


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Impact is on now :$ I wish I could watch Impact live but I have to wait until tomorrow to download. I have ECW downloaded though and might watch that in a bit.
> 
> You thinking LAX will lose the titles on Sunday?


Sadly yea


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

tomorrow's San Jose sharks @ Nashville Predators 2nd game of the Stanley cup quarter finals.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

What is this thread we are speaking of?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm glad that annual post was in my thread

Its cool Terrell I thought I would sound like that but it wasnt like that at all. I guess.


jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe Steel Cage Match ROH match was crazy. Jay lost alot of blood.
> 
> Headliner can you please give me spoilers to this weeks WWF show? please!


Rajah, Flash and Administrator will all be at 3 different places. And somehow they will all manage to fire you at the same *exact* time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm glad that annual post was in my thread
> 
> Its cool Terrell I thought I would sound like that but it wasnt like that at all. I guess.
> 
> Rajah, Flash and Administrator will all be at 3 different places. And somehow they will all manage to fire you at the same *exact* time.


:lmao


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't see what they will do with Team 3D as champs though and who else they will have to feud with, whereas LAX have done a great job with the gold and I'd hate to see them become lost in the shuffle once out of the title picture.

Truth: Brian, I'll respond to the PM as soon as I can. I'm just in the middle of responding to a long PM right now <3


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm sick of getting PMs from people crying about rep.



dxforever said:


> Why did you red rep me? The first thread was on the third page, I thought the news was new. Oh, I get it. Your a Hogan mark,:agree: He's a jackass like you.:gun:


:no:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> Its cool Terrell I thought I would sound like that but it wasnt like that at all. I guess.


I wasn't talking about you I pretty much agree with what everyone said about NWA I didn't really need to add anything.

:lmao at Jay Lethal's new look


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I don't see what they will do with Team 3D as champs though and who else they will have to feud with, whereas LAX have done a great job with the gold and I'd hate to see them become lost in the shuffle once out of the title picture.
> 
> Truth: Brian, I'll respond to the PM as soon as I can. I'm just in the middle of responding to a long PM right now <3


No rush Mike, do it whenver you got time


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am not convinced that Punk is a member of the New Breed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jay Lethal's an idiot:lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

What's with the "who is better" threads? Now I know why I don't venture into general WWE anymore :side:

Cali's a Hogan mark LMAO


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Impact is on now :$ I wish I could watch Impact live but I have to wait until tomorrow to download. I have ECW downloaded though and might watch that in a bit.
> 
> You thinking LAX will lose the titles on Sunday?
> 
> ...


:$  Thnx Mike! 

Truth: Downloading some tunes!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm glad that annual post was in my thread
> 
> Its cool Terrell I thought I would sound like that but it wasnt like that at all. I guess.
> 
> Rajah, Flash and Administrator will all be at 3 different places. And somehow they will all manage to fire you at the same *exact* time.


alright fine i will wait like everyone else. i hope sabrina comes back with me


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks like Detroit is going to win game 1. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> What's with the "who is better" threads? Now I know why I don't venture into general WWE anymore :side:
> 
> Cali's a Hogan mark LMAO


 

Not a mark, but I like him....


I only red repped that guy because he's an idiot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> What's with the "who is better" threads? Now I know why I don't venture into general WWE anymore :side:
> 
> Cali's a Hogan mark LMAO


I dont know. But the same guy made like 3 of the same type of thread:no:

CaL=Hogan mark? News to me:side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I am not convinced that Punk is a member of the New Breed.


Why not?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Cowie said:


> What's with the "who is better" threads? Now I know why I don't venture into general WWE anymore :side:
> 
> Cali's a Hogan mark LMAO


:agree: I find the same questions just get asked all too often.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CaLi Can you post a link to one of his post's I would like to give him some red rep.


P1 welcome back from what is it the 26th time being banned?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Sounds about right.


Killa CaLi said:


>


:ns


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Speaking of bannings! What happened to Chaos this time?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hogan is roughly the worst in ring performer of all time, in any federation. I think I could stomach watching 30 minutes of Necro Butcher with no gimmicks attached than a Hogan match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> CaLi Can you post a link to one of his post's I would like to give him some red rep.
> 
> 
> P1 welcome back from what is it the 26th time being banned?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3941659-post1.html

:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

4th in the past 2 months is what it is.

Punk never officially announced to being in the New Breed although he did shake hands with Burke and et hoisted by Monty and Thorn who is to say that he wont turn on the Breed next week. Its been known to happen in the past and I wouldnt be surprised if Punk pulled it and joined the Originals or didnt join either of them and kept going as a singles wrestler feuding with the Breed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If anyone see's a post from neon123 please link me. I owe him some red *


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Guy-game has monster rep power 

You need to post again Guyan so that I can inflict you with my minor power :$

Truth: Don't go back to Dalston...

EDIT: Sabrina and Gord  How art thou?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Hogan is roughly the worst in ring performer of all time, in any federation. I think I could stomach watching 30 minutes of Necro Butcher with no gimmicks attached than a Hogan match.


Andre was worse.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Hogan is roughly the worst in ring performer of all time, in any federation. I think I could stomach watching 30 minutes of Necro Butcher with no gimmicks attached than a Hogan match.


Necro can work well without weapons though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm actually watching iMPACT. I can't wait to see the reaction


Spoiler



Jeffrey Jarrett


 gets.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> Andre was worse.


For sure. At least Hogan had charisma.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm actually watching iMPACT. I can't wait to see the reaction
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm watching too. I haven't got a headache yet either.


That dxforever dude just green repped me:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Andre was worse.


I don't know about that. I'd have to see more of Andre but in his prime a lot of people think he's better than Khali, and even Khali is > Hogan.



> How art thou?


Hi. 

I'm fine, thanks.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Cowie said:


> For sure. At least Hogan had charisma.


So did Andre...


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow  How much do you have exactly Didi? Like plus 100?

I'm glad I'm one of those on your good side because you could punch a mighty mean punch with your red


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm watching too. I haven't got a headache yet either.
> 
> 
> That dxforever dude just green repped me:lmao


I just turned it on and saw an interview that had like six people in it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ohithere. :$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Wow  How much do you have exactly Didi? Like plus 100?
> 
> I'm glad I'm one of those on your good side because you could punch a mighty mean punch with your red


I think its like +48 or something crazy like that. New system


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

It's a beautiful thing that TNA is now so complicated that even if people post what is going on during Impact in here, it spoils nothing for me because it makes no sense anyway  I love Russo 

Gordmeister, I saw what you posted about me in that Warnings Rant and it made me laugh <3


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I loved Hogan vs HBK at summerslam 05. HBK over selling was great .


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Guy-game has monster rep power
> 
> You need to post again Guyan so that I can inflict you with my minor power :$
> 
> ...


Yeah it is quite huge. :shocked: 

I could increase it a lot by getting lifetime, but I'm not going to bother.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: hi sabrina whats up? did you read the 2nd WWF show?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

+44. :$


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I haven't watched TNA for about 8 months.

Hey Diesel, game, mike everyone else too =)


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Howdy Hi Diesler  How are things going?

Truth: I only just realised why Slick calls Diesler a 'Mother Canucker' - that's clever! :$

Truth: If Didi and Guyan combined their rep power then


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Blindfold cage matches = huge ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> ohithere. :$


oheythere 


WCW said:


> I just turned it on and saw an interview that had like six people in it.


Was Eric Young sitting in the corner?


Why is Robert Rhoode and these other jobbers getting so much TV time


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> +44. :$


You gave me some of that +44 last night


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> +44. :$


Did you by any chance buy another Lifetime?! Your rep has soared. :shocked:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> For sure. At least Hogan had charisma.


Charisma has nothing to do with it, we're talking about in ring skill. Mick Foley has more charisma than Finlay, Benoit and Bret Hart combined, but you'd be insane to mention him in the same breath as them for in ring performance. Unless you're saying he's a better hardcore wrestler than them which would be true, but that takes a lot less skill.

.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I think its like +48 or something crazy like that. New system


It is because jeffdivalover told me mine is now +62.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Charisma has nothing to do with it, we're talking about in ring skill. Mick Foley has more charisma than Finlay, Benoit and Bret Hart combined, but you'd be insane to mention him in the same breath as them for in ring performance. Unless you're saying he's a better hardcore wrestler than them which would be true, but that takes a lot less skill.


Foley could wrestle. Not as good as the guys you named but he was better then most. Dave Meltzer actually named him the best indy wrestler of 1990 before he was doing all that hardcore stuff.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is Christopher Daniels from the Matrix??


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Plus 44 rep is just crazy 

Hey Sargey. I still watch TNA regularly and really enjoy it but I do love all the p*ss taking of Russo despite being a fan. He does keep it interesting


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> You gave me some of that +44 last night


That sounds very creepy

How do I calculate myrep power again, I have 14,023 rep


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

+62........WOW!!! too bad thats not right.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> That sounds very creepy
> 
> How do I calculate myrep power again, I have 14,023 rep


It was supposed to be a creepy joke :$ I'm sorry If I offended anyone


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> oheythere
> 
> 
> Was Eric Young sitting in the corner?
> ...


Because EVERYONE MUST GET TV TIME.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> That sounds very creepy
> 
> How do I calculate myrep power again, I have 14,023 rep


Its 1 every 750 posts and 750 rep. And 1 every 3/4 year or something retarded like that.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> +62........WOW!!! too bad thats not right.


my rep was 828 and frankie green reped me it turn to 890! no lie!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

TV Time=overrated


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

EGame said:


> Did you by any chance buy another Lifetime?! Your rep has soared. :shocked:


Nah.



> It is because jeffdivalover told me mine is now +62.


You can't be +62.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Foley could wrestle. Not as good as the guys you named but he was better then most. Dave Meltzer actually named him the best indy wrestler of 1990 before he was doing all that hardcore stuff.


Point noted.

Ok then, JBL, Kennedy, Rock, Cena, I could throw a lot more names out if I thought about it.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Plus 44 rep is just crazy
> 
> Hey Sargey. I still watch TNA regularly and really enjoy it but I do love all the p*ss taking of Russo despite being a fan. He does keep it interesting


Hah 

I've never been too interested in TNA, the matches I have watched are entertaining, (Samoa Joe V AJ V Daniels for eg), but I haven't got much interest, or knowledge on the storylines so...:$

Same thing happened for me when I started watching the WWE at the beginning of 2004 after having 6 months or so off wrestling, it was just matches to me, but later on it became more entertaining for me


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be +62.


he is


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wrestlemania 7 is horrible


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Team 3d is a shoe in to win.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really dont like the new rep system. Just seems more difficult for no reason:sad:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> he is


Do the math. Its not.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Its 1 every 750 posts and 750 rep. And 1 every 3/4 year or something retarded like that.


I'm too black to calculate that in my head, Diesel?????

I kid I kid, we cool we cool, have you seen those UFC 69 gifs I posted?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to know what my rep power is. Who can I test it on?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wrestlemania 7=Greatness


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Konnan has a gun:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I think my rep is 29...but I am not sure :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KONNAN'S GOT A GUN!!~!~!~!~!~!!


RUSSO ALERT!!~!!!~!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I'm too black to calculate that in my head, Diesel?????
> 
> I kid I kid, we cool we cool, have you seen those UFC 69 gifs I posted?


Haha. Nah, I haven't yet since I just got back in. But I'll do so in a second.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Crispy chicken, Bud and ATHF makes a great night.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Diesler, you didn't have to share that insane total with me <3

Truth: I rarely speak about rep but I find these new totals very intriguing :$

Truth: I think it is true that Frankie has a hell of a lot of power as I seemed to take a big leap when he gave me some of that goodness.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That was so bad.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Crispy chicken, Bud and ATHF makes a great night.


Venture Brothers > ATHF


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a gif of Konnan shooting that dude.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

lol a freakin gun. Do you know how much heat that is gonna get?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Carl has +31


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Venture Brothers > ATHF


Nuh uh

Shake > that old bald dude.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Posts: 8,028 
12253 rep points
2 years on here

so what's that?


Damn I gave too much rep I have to wait 24 hours.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I expect to see some hardcore Don West marking out for the end of this show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Carl has +31


Tell me what mine is. You ready?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Nuh uh
> 
> Shake > that old bald dude.


Brock Samson (VOICED BY MOTHERFUCKING Patrick Warburton) > Master Shake


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> Posts: 8,028
> 12253 rep points
> 2 years on here
> 
> so what's that?


Somewhere in the low 30s. Can't figure out the years. :$

Brye its 22. Go ahead Cali.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> Posts: 8,028
> 12253 rep points
> 2 years on here
> 
> so what's that?


6


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Diesler, you didn't have to share that insane total with me <3


But, I wanted to. 



> Posts: 8,028
> 12253 rep points
> 2 years on here
> 
> so what's that?


You're probably around the 30-ish range. I almost have as many posts as you, and I have a good 9000 or so rep on you. And I'm only standing at +44...so yeah, I don't see it being +62.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Brock Samson (VOICED BY MOTHERFUCKING Patrick Warburton) > Master Shake


Can't say i've given it the chance, but i'm sure it'd be better than Brak, but not ATHF.

ATHF rules.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Why is Sabu on the Lockdown commercial?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

My rep power is +111


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Can't say i've given it the chance, but i'm sure it'd be better than Brak, but not ATHF.
> 
> ATHF rules.


Prison rape is better than Brak

Its a great show, best animated show on TV, yes its even better than Family guy and south park

BTW, I likes the background in your banner


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

They should have had Lockdown in New York or Philly no blood at an all cage PPV = no ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Why is Sabu on the Lockdown commercial?


Him and Joe had a match at Lockdown last year


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I'm going to finish up the Horsemen DVD now.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Him and Joe had a match at Lockdown last year


+26


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Samoa Joe and AJ are wrestling? Nice.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

WCW said:


> Why is Sabu on the Lockdown commercial?


:shocked:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: how did my rep jump so high then if frankie doesn't have +62 rep? i had 828 before, i checked again later today i had 890 and frankie was the only one that green reped me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Master Shake always ranting on about nothing is the greatest thing to ever appear on a TV screen.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Prison rape is better than Brak
> 
> Its a great show, best animated show on TV, yes its even better than Family guy and south park
> 
> BTW, I likes the background in your banner


Yeah Brak blows, really bad.

I use this site http://www.noctua-graphics.de/english/freetex_e.htm for backgrounds, then add some brushes n stuff.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> +26


:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Ok... Konan shot Brother Runt with a tazer while Homicide held onto him.
> 
> Aparently someone doesn't know how electricty works.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: how did my rep jump so high then if frankie doesn't have +62 rep? i had 828 before, i checked again later today i had 890 and frankie was the only one that green reped me.


Didn't you say you had like an F in Math class, or something like that? I'm almost positive it was you.

So yeah, your word on numbers can't be too reliable.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That move Joe just did is so awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I think I'm going to finish up the Horsemen DVD now.


Good idea


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Didn't you say you had like an F in Math class, or something like that? I'm almost positive it was you.
> 
> So yeah, your word on numbers can't be too reliable.


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Yeah Brak blows, really bad.
> 
> I use this site http://www.noctua-graphics.de/english/freetex_e.htm for backgrounds, then add some brushes n stuff.


Thanks

As bad as Brak is, the new stuff on Adult swim is worse. Saul of the molemen? Tim and Eric awesome show great job? A japanese cartoon with a little something showing his ass all the time, etc


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ people that watch Adult Swim


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Its time to watch WCW Monday Nitro live from Las Vegas,Nevada on August 23,1999. Sting vs Hulk Hogan for the World Title in the main event and KISS performing L-I-V-E LIVE.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> lol @ people that watch Adult Swim


Futurama + Family Guy + ATHF/Robot Chicken = Ratings. Fuck the rest of that shit they show.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Didn't you say you had like an F in Math class, or something like that? I'm almost positive it was you.
> 
> So yeah, your word on numbers can't be too reliable.


i think 890 - 828 is easy math.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Thanks
> 
> As bad as Brak is, the new stuff on Adult swim is worse. Saul of the molemen? Tim and Eric awesome show great job? A japanese cartoon with a little something showing his ass all the time, etc


We haven't had those over here yet, our episodes are quite old sadly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Most people don't realize it but Samoa Joe is really a horrible name for a wrestler. It sounds like the name of a mid 90s WWF jobber.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: diesel you me in pool, winner gets 900 points deal?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I got the Robot Chicken DvD 2 days ago  20 episodes of it !!!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

JDL is mentally handicapped 

Edit - Speaking of pool, who am I supposed to own this round?

I would own Diesel, but he's afraid to play me.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Futurama + Family Guy + ATHF/Robot Chicken = Ratings. Fuck the rest of that shit they show.


If Venture Brothers went primetime on NBC it would pull huge ratings. The show is THAT good


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Most people don't realize it but Samoa Joe is really a horrible name for a wrestler. It sounds like the name of a mid 90s WWF jobber.


Yeah but he's so awesome that no one gives a shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Most people don't realize it but Samoa Joe is really a horrible name for a wrestler. It sounds like the name of a mid 90s WWF jobber.


People don't notice because he's so awesome.


This match is good.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Sargey said:


> I got the Robot Chicken DvD 2 days ago  20 episodes of it !!!


Robot Chicken does have some great moments.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The Boondocks > all other Adult Swim shows :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but he's so awesome that no one gives a shit.


Yeah, that's why TNA keeps raking in those impressive .9s and 1.1s.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Most people don't realize it but Samoa Joe is really a horrible name for a wrestler. It sounds like the name of a mid 90s WWF jobber.


Like Repo man?


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah, you only really get into something if you watch it a lot and really want to get into it Sargemeister. If you only watch something once or twice it is hard to become a big fan whereas like you say, once you got back in the routine with your WWE viewing you grew to love it again. I took a big break from wrestling a few years back but managed to get back into it okay 

Thanks a lot Diesler, and Carlos  I appreciate it <3

Truth: Sorry for late reply


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: diesel you me in pool, winner gets 900 points deal?


mk.



> Edit - Speaking of pool, who am I supposed to own this round?


I'm not sure, is the tournament even still alive?  



> I would own Diesel, but he's afraid to play me.


klezplaythen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Joe jobbing on Heat > Winning the NWA title


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AJ Styles just took the best guitar bump of all time.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

wut table u in aznboi


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jarret looks gay with that hair


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I wunna plae too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That was sort of really anticlimactic.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i would beat all of you in pool, but sabrina has the better chance of crushing me, she has skills.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: My predictions were right about Sting and Jeff Jarrett being the last two men on Team Angle.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

You mean to say Jarrett is the fifth guy on Team Angle 

As pathetic as it sounds, I didn't expect that :$

What reaction did he get?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

:hb Mike!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i would beat all of you in pool, but sabrina has the better chance of crushing me, she has skills.


...................

I semi-marked for Jarrett. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> You mean to say Jarrett is the fifth guy on Team Angle
> 
> As pathetic as it sounds, I didn't expect that :$
> 
> What reaction did he get?


My TV isn't up that load so it's hard to tell.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Yeah, that's why TNA keeps raking in those impressive .9s and 1.1s.


It's not Joe's fault they're treating him like just another wrestler (plug for my thread in the TNA section )


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Were Chris Sabin or Alex Shelley on Impact? I haven't watched it in about 2 months and I'm curious what theyre doin


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dammit, I have a headache now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's not Joe's fault they're treating him like just another wrestler (plug for my thread in the TNA section )


I saw it. I'll read it later. My mind can't process that much text right now.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> Were Chris Sabin or Alex Shelley on Impact? I haven't watched it in about 2 months and I'm curious what theyre doin


Sabin faced Jay Lethal.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Sabin faced Jay Lethal.


Oh ok, I heard Lethal has some Macho man gimmick or something.

No Alex Shelley


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Today Rangers beat Thrashers 4 to 3
Red Wings beat flames 4 to 1


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If this were the WWE Jarrett would have either returned weeks prior to this and they would have hyped the hell out of his first match being at Lockdown OR they would have announced JJ coming back weeks ago but not have him appear on TV until Lockdown and plug the hell out of it the whole way.

That is one of the many reasons why TNA gets 40,000 buys a PPV and the WWE gets 500,000 buys a PPV.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Impact is going to start for me in a few hours sounds like it should be a good show.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> Oh ok, I heard Lethal has some Macho man gimmick or something.
> 
> No Alex Shelley


Yea he wasn't on tonight for some reason TNA doesn't want to push Shelley last week he jobbed to Sharkboy :no:



> Impact is going to start for me in a few hours sounds like it should be a good show.


The main event was great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> If this were the WWE Jarrett would have either returned weeks prior to this and they would have hyped the hell out of his first match being at Lockdown OR they would have announced JJ coming back weeks ago but not have him appear on TV until Lockdown and plug the hell out of it the whole way.
> 
> That is one of the many reasons why TNA gets 40,000 buys a PPV and the WWE gets 500,000 buys a PPV.


And because no one gives a shit about TNA anyway.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Yea he wasn't on tonight for some reason TNA doesn't want to push Shelley last week he jobbed to Sharkboy :no:


Good lord, I can't expect even the slightest push if he lost to Shark Boy


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If this were the WWE Jarrett would have either returned weeks prior to this and they would have hyped the hell out of his first match being at Lockdown OR they would have announced JJ coming back weeks ago but not have him appear on TV until Lockdown and plug the hell out of it the whole way.
> 
> That is one of the many reasons why TNA gets 40,000 buys a PPV and the WWE gets 500,000 buys a PPV.


:gun:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And because no one gives a shit about TNA anyway.


RVDTito does, and he is all that matters.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth-I like your sig WCW. Rarely do you see a really good Foley banner.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Spoiler



Stupid Smackdown, they changed the Kennedy/Finlay match to Finlay & Kennedy Vs Taker & Batista. I'm fucking sick of Taker/Batista teaming up.



*Truth *- I think tonights the night London & Kendrick lost their titles. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Truth-I like your sig WCW. Rarely do you see a really good Foley banner.


Thanks. It's an old one, I don't even remember who made it. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> *Truth *- I think tonights the night London & Kendrick lost their titles. :$





Spoiler



No, unfortunately they kept them, and under the DUMBEST match ending in a long time. They better lose it soon, they're stale as fuck. They're probably setting up a loss for them soon, with them approaching the year mark.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I want a new banner soon.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I want a new banner soon.


Shouldn't your user title be 1 down, 15 to go? Unless of course you're satisfied with winning the first round then getting swept in the 2nd.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm so tempted to read that London and Kendrick spoiler but I'm too scared too :$ I hope they don't really lose the gold.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just got a PM from the guy AMP just warned in the TNA discussion thread asking me why he was warned for triple posting. He feels it's ok to double and triple post if nobody else is posting in the thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think this should be closed. Doesn't have much discussion to it

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/extreme-championship-wrestling-ecw/335411-lashleys-best-ally.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> --This is a new one. OVW's Roni Jonah is asking for donations so she can get breast implants. She promises anyone who donates to her "Diva Upgrade fund" can get a scantily clad 8x10 photo of her after surgery. (thanks to Mike Giralico)


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Shouldn't your user title be 1 down, 15 to go? Unless of course you're satisfied with winning the first round then getting swept in the 2nd.


I'm taking it one series at a time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Just got a PM from the guy AMP just warned in the TNA discussion thread asking me why he was warned for triple posting. He feels it's ok to double and triple post if nobody else is posting in the thread.


Even when I warn people, they PM others :no:

I'm going to flame out someone and the rant will be on WCW instead of me.

What did you tell him?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Even when I warn people, they PM others :no:
> 
> I'm going to flame out someone and the rant will be on WCW instead of me.
> 
> What did you tell him?


Read the fucking rules (Direct quote)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like Don Imus


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Read the fucking rules (Direct quote)


Fuck em up Cide, fuck em up.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Don Imus said what I hear almost everyday


----------



## 10mikebibby10 (Jan 15, 2005)

First post in the new TTT. Feels good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Even when I warn people, they PM others :no:
> 
> I'm going to flame out someone and the rant will be on WCW instead of me.
> 
> What did you tell him?


Don't blame me for being a better heel.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

10mikebibby10 said:


> First post in the new TTT. Feels good.


Hey Dude, Sup?


----------



## 10mikebibby10 (Jan 15, 2005)

Brye said:


> Hey Dude, Sup?


Wondering why this is the first time I came to this thread since I came back to the forums like 4 months ago.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This catch a predator shit is hilarious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

o shit, Headliner is at an even 10,000 posts.

Welcome to the official "get a life" club. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:hb Headliner.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll be in that club soon enough. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> o shit, Headliner is at an even 10,000 posts.
> 
> Welcome to the official "get a life" club. :lmao


:lmao

Damn Pyro, you passed that club a long time ago


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> o shit, Headliner is at an even 10,000 posts.
> 
> Welcome to the official "get a life" club. :lmao


:$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

i not even close to that club yet


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> This catch a predator shit is hilarious.


LOL at the guy saying it was "role play" I think this episode is new.


----------



## 10mikebibby10 (Jan 15, 2005)

How often do they have these? I remember one guy getting caught twice in two days. Now that is comedy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The deaf guy was the best.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm logging off for the night. Later


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Later Brye

Truth - Chris Hanson has the best one liners.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just finished watching the Horsemen doc.

One of the best wrestling documentary's I've seen to date. Probably my third, or fourth favorite. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just finished watching the Horsemen doc.
> 
> One of the best wrestling documentary's I've seen to date. Probably* my third, or fourth favorite.* :agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
Flair & Bret :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sounds like I'm the only person on here that does not want to watch the horsemen dvd.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> Flair & Benoit :agree:


Fixed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thx WCW.

Yea Terrell. This is a preview to the "uncut" catch a predator thats coming on in 10 mins.


Pyro™ said:


> o shit, Headliner is at an even 10,000 posts.
> 
> Welcome to the official "get a life" club. :lmao


:lmao 

That dude that went off on you was hilarious. "Screw you Pyro. You have 24000 posts so I know you have no life".


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Fixed


 

I gotta get the Benoit & Horsemen DVDs.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I liked Bret's more, and Piper's more.

Nothing against the DVD though, as it's still awesome. I just liked those more.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

24,000 posts is crazy. Damn you must be opinionated.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> Damn Pyro, you passed that club a long time ago


I'm the President. 

I'll never have a life, I suck too much, but what can you do really..


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> I gotta get the Benoit & Horsemen DVDs.


Brets is great but I still rank Benoit's first as far as WWE releases it had a very good documentary along with great matches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dude immediately stripped naked and started searching the house for a underage girl.:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Benoit's DVD is better than Bret's because it has the best WWE match of all time on it.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Brets is great but I still rank Benoit's first as far as WWE releases it had a very good documentary along with great matches.


Flair > Benoit :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The Rise And Fall Of ECW's documentary was also awesome.

And no, I wasn't turned into this uber ECW fan after seeing it, who thought he knew everything about it. >_>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Benoit owns the holy fuck out of Ric Flair in the ring.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Benoit owns the holy fuck out of Ric Flair in the ring.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

No.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I just got called a goose


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Piper, Flair, Bret, Benoit, Pillman, and Horsemen are my favorite documentaries


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Flair > Benoit :$


Yea but not by a lot I loved both of those sets thought Benoit is 1, than Flairs and maybe Brets or the Horseman DVD afterwards.

Truth - Forever Hardcore > Rise and Fall of ECW


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Benoit owns the holy fuck out of Ric Flair in the ring.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Holy shit, Hollywood Shelton posted in the TNA section. I didn't know he left the Raw section or any thread pertaining to Shelton.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> No.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Yes.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> I just got called a goose


Who would do such a thing. :sad:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Nobody owns Ric Flair at anything. Better? Maybe. Own? Impossible.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Benoit is not a better wrestler than Dynamite Kid was and Flair > Kid.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Diesel said:


> Who would do such a thing. :sad:


Mr Body. I got told to settle down:lmao If I was any calmer I'd be asleep.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Benoit owns the holy fuck out of Ric Flair in the ring.


Um no?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Are you smarter then 5th grader game show is easy money. unless the people get payed to lose on purpose this just shows how stupid people are. what the capital of massachusetts? for a 1,000 and they say there is no such thing as easy money.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OMG this dude gay as hell.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Holy shit, Hollywood Shelton posted in the TNA section. I didn't know he left the Raw section or any thread pertaining to Shelton.


:shocked:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Um no?


Um yes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Benoit owns the holy fuck out of Ric Flair in the ring.


Drugs are bad mmkay


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

From Percy Pringle's blog:

"By the way, due to some outstanding medical bills and other personal dilemmas, I am considering parting with some of my WWE treasures. I may auction the original urn, and the second urn that I carried also. Give me a shout if anyone may be interested."

How sad


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If they made a DVD box-set of the Catch a Predator series, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Um yes.


I could understand maybe thinking he's better but owns the holy fuck out of him?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You people are blind. I find Flair more entertaining, but seriously, Benoit IS better.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Um yes.


*NOPE!*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cowie said:


> From Percy Pringle's blog:
> 
> "By the way, due to some outstanding medical bills and other personal dilemmas, I am considering parting with some of my WWE treasures. I may auction the original urn, and the second urn that I carried also. Give me a shout if anyone may be interested."
> 
> How sad


I need to start saving up to buy the urn.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - 'Well I'm not paralyzed but I seem to be struck, by you. I want to make you move, because you're standing still.' 

Bah, this damn song is still stuck in my head. Maybe if I listen to it 30 times in a row, I will get sick of it. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Are you smarter then 5th grader game show is easy money. unless the people get payed to lose on purpose this just shows how stupid people are. what the capital of massachusetts? for a 1,000 and they say there is no such thing as easy money.



*Trivial type of facts like that seem to leave the mind once people start getting older. So it doesn't surprise me that these people can't get some of them right. Doesn't mean their stupid though, hon.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I could understand maybe thinking he's better but owns the holy fuck out of him?


I would not rank ANYTHING Flair has ever done besides a few Flair vs Steamboat matches up there with Benoit's body of work. It's far superior. Flair was one of the best, I'll give him that but Benoit is just about the best ever, at least second or tied for it.



> NOPE!


Benoit > Austin.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I would not rank ANYTHING Flair has ever done besides a few Flair vs Steamboat matches up there with Benoit's body of work. It's far superior. Flair was one of the best, I'll give him that but Benoit is just about the best ever, at least second or tied for it.


Good thing you've only seen about 1% of Flair's best matches or else I'd call you crazy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Benoit > Austin.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Trivial type of facts like that seem to leave the mind once people start getting older. So it doesn't surprise me that these people can't get some of them right. Doesn't mean their stupid though, hon.*


yeah, but some things you just can't forget. ask me any histroy question i can give you the right answer. make it 5th grade type question.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Trivial type of facts like that seem to leave the mind once people start getting older. So it doesn't surprise me that these people can't get some of them right. Doesn't mean their stupid though, hon.*


sorry for the double post.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cowie said:


> From Percy Pringle's blog:
> 
> "By the way, due to some outstanding medical bills and other personal dilemmas, I am considering parting with some of my WWE treasures. I may auction the original urn, and the second urn that I carried also. Give me a shout if anyone may be interested."
> 
> How sad


*that, indeed, is very sad, Cowie. 


Jeff, you aren't 30 years old yet. You'll forget alot of that stuff once you are long removed from school. *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> dxforever said:
> 
> 
> > Killa CaLi said:
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro should really think about buying the Best of Flair in Japan his matches against Masahiro Chono and Keiji Mutoh are amazing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

You totally pwned him with that last comment, Cal.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*BuckCherry is my new favorite band.*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *that, indeed, is very sad, Cowie.
> 
> 
> Jeff, you aren't 30 years old yet. You'll forget alot of that stuff once you are long removed from school. *


ok sabrina, i might forget it when im 30, but for now i know it . so you wanna play pool? i promise i will play my best, and you're really good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You totally pwned him with that last comment, Cal.


He never replied back:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dude is sick. He deserve to be executed old school European style.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

A fucking Dog? that dude was sick as hell :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

dxforever is strange he green repped me after I red repped him.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> dxforever is strange he green repped me after I red repped him.


check you're rep again :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> dxforever is strange he green repped me after I red repped him.


Same:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These dudes are ruthless. Entering the house butt ass naked & shit.:no:..........:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> These dudes are ruthless. Entering the house butt ass naked & shit.:no:..........:lmao


The fuck are you watching?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Pyro should really think about buying the Best of Flair in Japan his matches against Masahiro Chono and Keiji Mutoh are amazing.


I suppose that would persuade me to think that Flair is better than Benoit, even though I've seen Japanese matches like Kawada vs Misawa in 94 which numerous people say is the greatest match of all time to ever take place in any fed and still isn't up there with Benoit's best match.

But yeah, maybe I would buy it, if I knew where it was.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I suppose that would persuade me to think that Flair is better than Benoit, even though I've seen Japanese matches like Kawada vs Misawa in 94 which numerous people say is the greatest match of all time to ever take place in any fed and still isn't up there with Benoit's best match.
> 
> But yeah, maybe I would buy it, if I knew where it was.


Highspots


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The fuck are you watching?


To catch a predator Uncut on MSNBC. I would assume its about to go off in 10 mins.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> To catch a predator Uncut on MSNBC. I would assume its about to go off in 10 mins.


Oh. No need to flip to it then.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

:hb Pyro. This one's for you!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/booker/335426-im-calling-all-you-bookers-u-all-suck.html#post3942766


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bret Hart got the biggest pop of 2005.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro Highspots has it for $10 and IVPVideos has it for like $5.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Pyro Highspots has it for $10 and IVPVideos has it for like $5.


$5? What is it like 2 matches? >_____>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> $5? What is it like 2 matches? >_____>


You've clearly never shopped with ivp.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I haven't gave my wrestling opinions since that day. :side: and it's been going good. I'm glad I stopped giving my wrestling opinions.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Oh. No need to flip to it then.


Wanna do a Flair impression in my NWA thread?
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/335360-old-nwa.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Bret Hart got the biggest pop of 2005.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^He's talking about that Shawn Michaels promo.



WCW said:


> You've clearly never shopped with ivp.


I've never even heard of ivp.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Benoit > Austin.


:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Little late isn't it? >_>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> ^He's talking about that Shawn Michaels promo.
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of ivp.


They sell Japanese wrestling really cheap.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I've never even heard of ivp.


They sell Japanese wrestling DVDs for cheap. Quality is good, but they've been known to take a while with shipping.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

TNA Impact just started.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Little late isn't it? >_>


If you're talking to me, yeah. When I click on the TTT link on the front page it takes me like 5-10 pages back, and I have to click last page every time. So I saw your post and decided to spam with a smiley.

I do agree though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll look into buying soon, but maybe a little later, or whenever. I should buy more from Japan, but right now I'm trying to save up everything that I can.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Why do you fucking make me laugh at this stupid running joke shit. First the stuff in the rants and now the "







 " combo.

I hate my sense of humor.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Why do you fucking make me laugh at this stupid running joke shit. First the stuff in the rants and now the "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I'm ballin


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I should buy some stuff from IVP soon.

GODDAMMIT, I SPILT WATER On THE KEYbOARD AnD MY n and b KEYS bROKE!!!~!!~!! :cuss:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

WCW said:


> I should buy some stuff from IVP soon.
> 
> GODDAMMIT, I SPILT WATER On THE KEYbOARD AnD MY n and b KEYS bROKE!!!~!!~!! :cuss:


wut.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I should buy some stuff from IVP soon.
> 
> GODDAMMIT, I SPILT WATER On THE KEYbOARD AnD MY n and b KEYS bROKE!!!~!!~!! :cuss:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:agree: :shocked: :sad: :banplz: :cuss:  :sad:  :no: :banned: :ns  :gun: :frustrate :no: :agree:  :frustrate  :hb :ns  :gun: :no: :no:  :sad: :agree: :shocked: :sad: :banplz: :cuss:  :sad:  :no: :banned: :ns  :gun: :frustrate :no: :agree:  :frustrate  :hb :ns  :gun: :no: :no:  :sad: :agree: :shocked: :sad: :banplz: :cuss:  :sad:  :no: :banned: :ns  :gun: :frustrate :no: :agree:  :frustrate  :hb :ns  :gun: :no: :no:  :sad: :agree: :shocked: :sad: :banplz: :cuss:  :sad:  :no: :banned: :ns  :gun: :frustrate :no: :agree:  :frustrate  :hb :ns  :gun: :no: :no:  :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

WCW said:


> :agree: :shocked: :sad: :banplz: :cuss:  :sad:  :no: :banned: :ns  :gun: :frustrate :no: :agree:  :frustrate  :hb :ns  :gun: :no: :no:  :sad: :agree: :shocked: :sad: :banplz: :cuss:  :sad:  :no: :banned: :ns  :gun: :frustrate :no: :agree:  :frustrate  :hb :ns  :gun: :no: :no:  :sad: :agree: :shocked: :sad: :banplz: :cuss:  :sad:  :no: :banned: :ns  :gun: :frustrate :no: :agree:  :frustrate  :hb :ns  :gun: :no: :no:  :sad: :agree: :shocked: :sad: :banplz: :cuss:  :sad:  :no: :banned: :ns  :gun: :frustrate :no: :agree:  :frustrate  :hb :ns  :gun: :no: :no:  :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: im buying a new kobe jersey, this is what im buying.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

WCW said:


> :agree: :shocked: :sad: :banplz: :cuss:  :sad:  :no: :banned: :ns  :gun: :frustrate :no: :agree:  :frustrate  :hb :ns  :gun: :no: :no:  :sad: :agree: :shocked: :sad: :banplz: :cuss:  :sad:  :no: :banned: :ns  :gun: :frustrate :no: :agree:  :frustrate  :hb :ns  :gun: :no: :no:  :sad: :agree: :shocked: :sad: :banplz: :cuss:  :sad:  :no: :banned: :ns  :gun: :frustrate :no: :agree:  :frustrate  :hb :ns  :gun: :no: :no:  :sad: :agree: :shocked: :sad: :banplz: :cuss:  :sad:  :no: :banned: :ns  :gun: :frustrate :no: :agree:  :frustrate  :hb :ns  :gun: :no: :no:  :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jeffdivalover said:


> trutH: im buying a new kobe jersey, this is what im buying.


You should get a Steve Nash jersey instead. He's better.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I am so lost right now.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

WCW said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


>


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> You should get a Steve Nash jersey instead. He's better.


team player maybe. but im all for Kobe then i might buy a lebron james one too.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

WCW said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


>


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


>


fucccccccccccccccccck. You ruined it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>












LeVar Burton of Reading Rainbow > MSNBC hat guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


>


Good thing he didn't have sars.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Derek said:


>


:lmao










:$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> LeVar Burton of Reading Rainbow > MSNBC hat guy.


:lmao Isn't he gay?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :lmao Isn't he gay?


I don't think so. He's too awesome to be gay.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Isn't there a random picture thread for stuff like this?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is the funniest thing I've EVER seen.

http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/1368/Dont+Take+Candy+From+Strangers/


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


>


Must have been at a convention. Those people are so pathetic that they don't realize how pathetic they look.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The SVR2008 Discussion Thread is so dead right now. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


>


Burt getting it in ~__~

Truth: Posted some gifs


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

When the hell did this become the Random Picture Thread?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> When the hell did this become the Random Picture Thread?


When the hell were you allowed back?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


>


Thanks for reminding meI need to d/l south park and make some gifs


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> When the hell were you allowed back?


When the hell did you start caring?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watched some of Fully Loaded 1999 today.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> When the hell did you start caring?


There was speculation that you were perma banned.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Today I called into the store that I always buy DVDs from (Cd Plus), and got them to order in Wrestlemania 23, No Way Out 2007, Best Of AJ Styles Vol. 2, Trailer Park Boys: Season 6, UFC 62 and 63, and The Ultimate Fighter Season 3. They're not released yet, but once they do come in, I'll have a guaranteed copy of each. 

I'm pretty broke right now anyway, so it's good that it will take awhile for them to come in.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm here now, hi everybody.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> There was speculation that you were perma banned.


Speculation was wrong as usual.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth; new gif


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

How long till P1 gets banned again? I'm guessing 3 days.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I have decided to watch every Piper's Pit on the Piper DVD.

:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Smokin' Aces on DVD Tuesday = Ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth; new gif


Diesel approved.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hate on me all you want but 2 of my bans were for shit reasons and thats the truth.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Diesel approved.


there has to be a law against looking that Got Damn good


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://hulkaggedon.ytmnd.com/

Craziest promo ever.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I had to miss Ultimate Fighter tonight . I guess I will just have to try to download it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Hate on me all you want but 2 of my bans were for shit reasons and thats the truth.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://hulkaggedon.ytmnd.com/
> 
> Craziest promo ever.


Brother!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Did you catch Colbert tonight?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-My buddy is a fuckin genious and thats all I got to say about that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Listening to one of The Ultimate Warrior's crazy university speeches.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-My buddy is a fuckin genious and thats all I got to say about that.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The whole Hogan/Big Show thing is laughable to say the least.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Truth- Listening to one of The Ultimate Warrior's crazy university speeches.


That's Ryu in your avy, right?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> That's Ryu in your avy, right?


Yessir.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Did you catch Colbert tonight?


Nah.





> Truth-My buddy is a fuckin genious and thats all I got to say about that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- Smokin' Aces on DVD Tuesday = Ratings


*Absolutely loved that movie. Might watch it again tonight.. but I still need to watch Alpha Dog*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> That's Ryu in your avy, right?


HADOOOOOOOOOKEN!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This dude in the introductions just compared The Ultimate Warrior to Ronald Reagan. I can already tell this will be good.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Yessir.


I was always a Ken fan. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> This dude in the introductions just compared The Ultimate Warrior to Ronald Reagan. I can already tell this will be good.


:lmao

Maybe they both really loved Jelly Beans.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching NCIS again. I am addicted to this show for the time being.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I was always a Ken fan. :$


Thumbs down.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Thumbs down.


Ehonda would destroy both though, tbh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The baseball announcer on MLB07 likes to say... "that was a Regan era fastball... in the mid-80's" 

I get a kick out of that.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


>


Angle still won.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The message boards on Warrior's website are hilarious. They are filled with people that think like him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Piper's Pit in MSG from 1985


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I marked out when Hogan tapped to Angle.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If AMP is allowed to gimmick post like Flair then I should be allowed to gimmick post like Warrior.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The message boards on Warrior's website are hilarious. They are filled with people that think like him.


They all speak in incoherent ramblings?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> They all speak in incoherent ramblings?


They all think queering doesn't make the world work.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Mr. Wonderful Paul Orndorff


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Just picked up Best of Sabu in Japan that DVD should be sick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Just picked up Best of Sabu in Japan that DVD should be sick.


I've always wondered what it looks like when somebody botches while they're on fire.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I've always wondered what it looks like when somebody botches while they're on fire.


I'd post a picture but I may get banned.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd mark if WCW started posting like Warrior.

"THE POWER OF ALL THE LITTLE WARRIORS OUT THERE, AND THE POWERS FROM THE GAWDS ABOVE, DROVE ME AND MADE THIS, MADE THIS!!!! POST POSSIBLE!!!!!! AHHHHHH~!!!!!!"

Something along the line of that. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for Mr. Wonderful Paul Orndorff


Same


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I still want to see Jeff Hardy VS Sabu just to laugh the whole time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'd post a picture but I may get banned.


:lmao

Let P1 post it then.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> I've always wondered what it looks like when somebody botches while they're on fire.


I'm not even sure if he's working deathmatches on the set he has a match up against Eddie Guerrero from 1995 that I want to see.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I'm not even sure if he's working deathmatches on the set he has a match up against Eddie Guerrero from 1995 that I want to see.


Oh. Then it should be at least decent.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'd mark if WCW started posting like Warrior.
> 
> "THE POWER OF ALL THE LITTLE WARRIORS OUT THERE, AND THE POWERS FROM THE GAWDS ABOVE, DROVE ME AND MADE THIS, MADE THIS!!!! POST POSSIBLE!!!!!! AHHHHHH~!!!!!!"
> 
> Something along the line of that. :side:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3943240-post29.html

Like that?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

One of Sabu's finishers in SVR2008 should just be some form of a botch. I'd mark for it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3942946-post3.html

:lmao*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao WCW


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Nice post WCW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3943240-post29.html
> 
> Like that?


:lmao very nice


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3943240-post29.html
> 
> Like that?


:lmao

Your gimmick > AMP's.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My Warrior gimmick needs to get in a debate with AMP's Flair gimmick.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd mark for that. Big time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMP will throw down his jacket and drop an elbow on it while you run to the ring and shake the ropes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao CaL great stuff.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3943261-post15.html

Mixing between Flair and Austin = ratings!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3942946-post3.html
> 
> :lmao*


LOL! That guy's been pretty vocal lately. First Cowie, then Pyro.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd start a rant on him but no one would have any idea what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

It's ok


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3943240-post29.html

Greatness. :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

dxforever and MNMItTeamonScene for 'Posters Of The Year'.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LOL! That guy's been pretty vocal lately. First Cowie, then Pyro.


*grrrrr What did he say to Cowie?*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm logging off for the night. Later. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

goodnight Diesel.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:frustrate


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *grrrrr What did he say to Cowie?*


Cowie said he called her a goose and told her to settle down.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Cowie said he called her a goose and told her to settle down.





Ban him.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am off as well goodnight everyone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Ultimate Dragon or is it Ultimo Dragon? Anyone know anything about this guy? I hear he was really good back in the day.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's Ultimo Dragon, but WCW stupidly called him Ultimate Dragon.


Later DC.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *The Ultimate Dragon or is it Ultimo Dragon? Anyone know anything about this guy? I hear he was really good back in the day.*


Ultimo Dragon Vs Dean Malenko = CLASSIC!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Cowie said he called her a goose and told her to settle down.



*In a thread? grrrrr please ilnk it if it is.*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want some of the old WWF MSG shows on DVD


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ultimo Dragon's best match ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDzCZteNcDg


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah I don't have a link. I would assume the thread would be in anything or rants.:sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *The Ultimate Dragon or is it Ultimo Dragon? Anyone know anything about this guy? I hear he was really good back in the day.*


Yeah, he's basically universally regarded as one of the absolute best high flyers in the history of wrestling. Most of his work I think is it Japan but he's worked in America and even had a run in the WWE and was in SmackDown!: Here Comes The Pain. Of course because of his size and the fact that he didn't speak English as far as I know, he only stayed in the Cruiserweight Division the whole time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've actually seen a lot of Ultimate Dragon. He was on Nitro all the time in the '90's.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just got an e-mail from my best friend who's going to a tech school. He wants to be a Video Game designer, and he has a job interview with THQ.

My best friend working for THQ = Ratings for me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dude, this match is fuckin' sweet.

5:28 to 5:48 is one of the sweetest move exchanges ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Dude, this match is fuckin' sweet.
> 
> 5:28 to 5:48 is one of the sweetest move exchanges ever.


Buy the 1995 Super J Cup from IVP 


10 bucks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Perhaps.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*O RLY?!?!?!?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I want to get a Best of Liger next time I order from IVP.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- I want to get a Best of Liger next time I order from IVP.


They don't have a good one most of the matches on the DVD are clipped Highspots just put out a Best of Lyger the early years which I heard is good.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> They don't have a good one most of the matches on the DVD are clipped Highspots just put out a Best of Lyger the early years which I heard is good.


How far are you in GOW 2 ******?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> They don't have a good one most of the matches on the DVD are clipped Highspots just put out a Best of Lyger the early years which I heard is good.




McQueen says that heel Liger is godly


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

How can Liger be a heel? Wear a different mask?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> How can Liger be a heel? Wear a different mask?


He wears all black and is more ruthless in the ring.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> How far are you in GOW 2 ******?


I just got the rage of the titans power I just started last night :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HEEL LIGER!​


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb


Somebody said "Make It Rain" is a bad song in that rant about loud music.


gtfo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Make It Rain's a rap song that isn't Em, so yuh, basically.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He said he likes Coheed & Cambria, so he has no right to judge anybody else on their taste in music.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Coheed and Cambria, lol. Their singer doesn't have testicles.


----------



## Tarzan0000 (Apr 12, 2007)

Why does everyone keep calling me a JKA?

WTF is that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey Chaos


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Tarzan0000 said:


> Why does everyone keep calling me a JKA?
> 
> WTF is that.


I told you. JKA is a guy who keeps re-joining this forum, then posts in this thread as a new member claiming they have no idea who JKA is, then eventually gets found out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tarzan0000 said:


> Why does everyone keep calling me a JKA?
> 
> WTF is that.


Ratings?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Ratings?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Tarzan0000 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ever since I joined, people have been accusing me of being other people, and asking me if I like Lita.

I dont understand.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

huh?:argh:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe this will work:
http://www.cwtv.com/shows/smallville


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Lex Luthor


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Fuck Lex Luthor


good, now lets see if he goes into a rage.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

my Dream tag team match!


*
Lex Luthor & Lex Luger vs. Superman & john cena*

:agree:


----------



## Tarzan0000 (Apr 12, 2007)

Anybody here into ATVs?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mosh Pit Mike?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ He was banned?


SaMi. said:


> my Dream tag team match!
> 
> 
> *
> ...


It's Luthor. :$


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> It's Luthor. :$


i just fixed it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- going to bed. Night all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Seeing 300 at the Imax tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Truth: Seeing 300 at the Imax tonight.


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Bret Hart vs. Ricky Steamboat from 1986 in the Boston Garden


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - This one of the reason i dislike Batista



Spoiler



These are the moves he did in the Main Event against Finlay & Kennedy. (He may have done more moves during the ad break, but this is what i saw.)

- Scoop Slam X4
- Clothesline X4
- Spinebuster X2
- Suplex X1
- Powerbomb X1
- And stomped and punched Finlay/Kennedy a few times. And also speared Kennedy while he was in the turnbuckle.

He needs a bigger moveset, hes neally becoming as bad as Cena.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Has that smiley become the new :hb or something?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nah


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> ^ Has that smiley become the new :hb or something?


:hb = COOL 

 = Not COOL


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

OYHH MY!!!1!!!1


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:faint:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Ultimo Dragon's best match ever
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDzCZteNcDg


Ultimo Dragon's real best match ever

J Crown 1996 - Ultimo Dragon vs Shinjiro Ohtani absolutely fantastic match.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOj9LSH9VRY


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Ultimo Dragon's real best match ever
> 
> J Crown 1996 - Ultimo Dragon vs Shinjiro Ohtani absolutely fantastic match.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOj9LSH9VRY


I just ordered that tape from Highspots I heard it's better than the 95 cup.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I just ordered that tape from Highspots I heard it's better than the 95 cup.


Onl;y 8 matches but yeah its a fantastic tourney, I'd say a tad better than J Cup 95 but nothing tops J Cup 94. This is a great match Cide and really adds to the match Ohtani and Dragon had at J Cup 95, this one gets a personal ***** rating from me. I think you will enjoy it once you see it, and same with the whole J Crown.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Onl;y 8 matches but yeah its a fantastic tourney, I'd say a tad better than J Cup 95 but nothing tops J Cup 94. This is a great match Cide and really adds to the match Ohtani and Dragon had at J Cup 95, this one gets a personal ***** rating from me. I think you will enjoy it once you see it, and same with the whole J Crown.


Can't wait to see it but I'm about to log off for the night talk to you later.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Talk to you later Cide, good night.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Gonna watch the Horsemen doc in the next few hours.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Gonna watch the Horsemen doc in the next few hours.


Link?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

More like 'links', I had to download 16 parts on Rapidshare.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds like a good time Role Model. One link for each Flair title reign?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> More like 'links', I had to download 16 parts on Rapidshare.


Pfft, I'll just wait and buy the DVD.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Have fun waiting till June. :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - I've just had another nose bleed, it's the 3rd one in 3 days and I've got blood all over my nice new bed spread.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I've been getting a lot of nosebleeds lately too from the consistantly changing moisture in the air.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

j20 said:


> Truth - I've just had another nose bleed, it's the 3rd one in 3 days and I've got blood all over my nice new bed spread.


You think that's bad. I hve an ingrown toe-nail. After everytime I play football my toe is literally covered in blood. Quite disgusting.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

j20 said:


> Truth - I've just had another nose bleed, it's the 3rd one in 3 days and I've got blood all over my nice new bed spread.


Quick wash it in cold water.

 The general WWE forum is full of idiots. See the wwe to AU in may thread :side:

Benneh can you check my rep?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Bud and Doritos mixed with some WCW Mayhem the CD=Awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Welcome back Phenners.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome back phenomenal1


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello and Thanks RM. 

This is a change an actual friendly reaction to my presence.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Hello and Thanks RM.
> 
> This is a change an actual friendly reaction to my presence.


You're back .... :side:

Truth - If WWE have an event in Melbourne I won't be going. Last years event was alright but it was like I had already seen every match on the card. The Benjamin v Carlito v Nitro Triple Threat even had the exact same finish as the one they did at Vengeance.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I'm back.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - There is another Cena thread :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Where?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

rKo_Destiny said:


> You're back .... :side:
> 
> Truth - If WWE have an event in Melbourne I won't be going. Last years event was alright but it was like I had already seen every match on the card. The Benjamin v Carlito v Nitro Triple Threat even had the exact same finish as the one they did at Vengeance.


Yeah that's the worst thing about them being house shows. You never get to see a title change hands and if you do its not part of the brand when they go home.

I wanted to go this year just for a holiday and see WWE while in Melbourne. I might just go to QLD.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have only been to 2 WWE shows and 2 local shows that is all.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Where?


 Its Gone


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That's why I have no interest in going to house shows as they don't matter and have no meaning.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol, Ben did you delete that thread?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

LOL :lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> yeah.


Lol :lmao 

I was looking for it :no:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

LOL even more. I saw RM deleting the thread right after he said "Where?"


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Phenomenal1 said:


> LOL even more. I saw RM deleting the thread right after he said "Where?"


How did you see?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I saw it coming from a mile away.

Can Flash get me my membership back?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I saw it coming from a mile away.
> 
> Can Flash get me my membership back?


you still have it


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I saw it coming from a mile away.
> 
> Can Flash get me my membership back?


Hey Richard. 

Truth: About to watch Monday's episode of 24 in a little while.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

You had it a minute ago but now its gone.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey Jason. 

I know. I'm not sure whats going on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah it was there a second ago.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I actually feel sorry for Spurs, the ref was a douche in their match against Sevilla. That match affirms my hate for the Primera Liga.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - In hospital about 7 hours last night :banplz:.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Why?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: School is canceled


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

In GF's garden and thought I would sit on one of their sun loungers and then sat back not knowing that my finger was in the bit that folds down. It then cut all my finger by my nail which needed 2 or so stiches. Also they said I have fractured my finger tip. Makes it harder to type .


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ouch!

Truth-I've eaten over 1000calories of doughnuts today.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Cristiano Ronaldo's signed a new 5-year deal at United  :hb

Truth - I'm well happy.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - GD news that is .


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: He should get World Player of the Year this year.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Sleep=Ratings


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Fabregas is signed to 2014


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Truth-I've eaten over 1000calories of doughnuts today.


awesome

Truth: I only came here cause I had a feelin there was going to be a new TTT thread but now I must get ready for school,

and welcome back P1


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's not very good though. :$


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - O'Shea > Fabregas


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just watched ECW one night stand 2005...it was not a good show.It was Boring! 







Mehh.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe not.

Ronaldo > Fabregas. That'll do.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Diaby is a quality player from what i've seen of him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Diaby is a quality player from what i've seen of him.


Yes. And I have no idea what he was doing while injured but as soon as he returned he had noticeably improved. 

If Fabregas can play like he did at the start of the season for the rest of his career he will be very good though. He's just been so disappointing lately that people often forgot how he got 10 assists in 15 matches.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He's just going through a slump in form.

My Dad thinks he's better than Messi though, which is a load of shit.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> He's just going through a slump in form.
> 
> My Dad thinks he's better than Messi though, which is a load of shit.


Fabregas > Messi


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> My Dad thinks he's better than Messi though, which is a load of shit.


That's a close one. I don't often watch the Primera Liga but I do recall Messi scoring a Hat-Trick against Madrid. I do think Fabregas has the potential to be one of the best in the World though, some aspects of his game are second to none but others need improvement.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Fabregas > Messi


:lmao x 1000


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Messi is fuckin unbelievable.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WHOOWHOO i have a new Quote in my sig WhooooWhoo!!


vvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

That thread is really dumb.

EDIT OK it just got slightly funny.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

_There is a rant...






A Rant that is an instant Classic...







A Rant That will Blow your Mind...







This summer.....








That rant will Go.....




In to the CLASSIC RANT SECTION!_
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/335462-sos-all-cena-haters.html


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Nah it's too dumb for that.

Nice promo though


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WF NEEDS MORE CLASSIC RANTS


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Going to watch WM22


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey has anyone got a Premium MU account i could borrow, ill give ya points


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Lockdown is going to be Grrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D7_KBMuwTE

WTF Corey is bald now? shocking!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This thread is always dead at this time of day...


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

You guys check out the AWESOME list of wrestlers employed at WWE?!?!?! ITS AMAAAAAAAZING!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

This thread Needs...


Killa CaLi & WCW!!!!!!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Watching Wrestlemania 22, upto Foley/Edge

Truth: Kila Cali should change his name again to The Great Cali :side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Watching Wrestlemania 22, upto Foley/Edge
> 
> Truth: Kila Cali should change his name again to* The Great Cali* :side:


GOOD........IDEA..........THAT....IS!!!!:evil:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> This thread is always dead at this time of day...


Which is usually the only time that I can actually get on here.:frustrate


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

crippler_crossface said:


> Which is usually the only time that I can actually get on here.:frustrate


bu bu bu bu buhuuu...


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

It flew across the yard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Which is usually the only time that I can actually get on here.:frustrate




Truth: My classes are all canceled. Thus why I am here.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-Coming on here at such an inactive time is frustrating.

But it's not like I'm going to come onto a wrestling forum DURING THE DAY.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

COME ON TTT BREATH...BREATH!!!!!!!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: During term time, i'm only ever on here between 6pm - 9pm UK Time


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im here still pissed because i cant get the new scrubs and Heroes :frustrate  :cuss:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - Im here still pissed because i cant get the new scrubs and Heroes :frustrate  :cuss:


Did you try Tv-links.co.uk?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

jax_the_ax said:


> Did you try Tv-links.co.uk?


Yay you have made my day :agree:  :hb Thanks dude


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Yay you have made my day :agree:  :hb Thanks dude


Anything for a scrubs fan


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Scrubs was good last night. Also there was no new Heroes this week. It doesn't come back until the 23rd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Going out in about an hour


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Scrubs is a great show but the new season is annoying. It's going from being a flat out comedy to a drama.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Scrubs was good last night. Also there was no new Heroes this week. It doesn't come back until the 23rd.


Heroes has a retarded schedule, instead of showing the whole season they showed 8 episodes for two months, then like 5 episodes two months later, now will show the rest of the season in two weeks. I never seen a show that has done this weird scheduling


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

In the UK shows just run the whole season, without having a few week breaks all the time, it's fucking retarded why they do that in the US.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Been making a banner.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: The site is so god damn slow. I've been trying to open my pm's for 15 mins now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The site is running fine for me at the moment.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> The site is running fine for me at the moment.


:agree: 

?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Mike Shinoda is an awesome musician. He should clone himself 3 times and make a band of himself and his clones :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've finally watched Season 5 of 24, now I'll have to wait till November for Season 6 to be released. :no:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> In the UK shows just run the whole season, without having a few week breaks all the time, it's fucking retarded why they do that in the US.


 They do that with Friends as well, it's got to have been on for 3 years without a break by now.:no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Friends being on every day is great. :$

Although I have them all on DVD, so never really watch it on TV anymore.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Mike Shinoda is an awesome musician. He should clone himself 3 times and make a band of himself and his clones :agree:


I was never a fan of his work when he was in Linkin Park, but I like him in Fort Minor. They have some good tunes.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Quintin Taratino's Death Proof is the new L.A. Confidential, critics and most people love them but I think they both suck


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I was never a fan of his work when he was in Linkin Park, but I like him in Fort Minor. They have some good tunes.


He's awesome on the Keyboard and Guitar plus he can rap and write songs.

I like a lot of Linkin Park songs but their lacking originality right now. They're always so angry it's depressing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll finally sit down and watch the Horsemen doc tonight, I've been meaning to watch it for a day or so now.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I got a little tipsy last night on my birthday, and my team lost our basketball game by 27.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah man we just got destroyed this Tuesday by the team that always wins every level of basketball before University in Nova Scotia North Preston basically a big housing project with a park under a bridge. Kinda hurt my left foot in the game as well no idea how. The only reason we lost by 20 and didn't get embarrassed by a ton is becuase of the ex-univeristy player we have he was about the only guy that could score they had some big dudes that I have known to be good and crazy since HS playing against them then. It is was relatively intimadating and we had to play out in this place Ross Road basically their gym I hate playing basketball against anyone that is bigger then me cuz me jumping is below average and they had two 6'5 guys while I am 6'4. I scored 11 points and 6 rebounds our stat keeper assistant coach told me but I really wanted no part of it as the game went on as I had to guard the big cats who were straight up much stronger then me.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Seriously? Why the hell is it being so shit for me? My connection is fine, but this site is working at what feels like 16k.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's kinda slightly fucked, but not as bad as it has been in the past.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

It is going at normal speed for me and I am on a shitty secondary connection at my buddies so I dunno.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah it's manageable now. It took me 45 mins to open my pm's.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Listening to music.


really.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> Yeah man we just got destroyed this Tuesday by the team that always wins every level of basketball before University in Nova Scotia North Preston basically a big housing project with a park under a bridge. Kinda hurt my left foot in the game as well no idea how. The only reason we lost by 20 and didn't get embarrassed by a ton is becuase of the ex-univeristy player we have he was about the only guy that could score they had some big dudes that I have known to be good and crazy since HS playing against them then. It is was relatively intimadating and we had to play out in this place Ross Road basically their gym I hate playing basketball against anyone that is bigger then me cuz me jumping is below average and they had two 6'5 guys while I am 6'4. I scored 11 points and 6 rebounds our stat keeper assistant coach told me but I really wanted no part of it as the game went on as I had to guard the big cats who were straight up much stronger then me.


Truth - My team consists of 6 whites guys, and an asian. The other team had 6 black guys, who were all pretty good. We really didn't stand a chance. We played well in the first half, we were only down by 8. Then they started pressing us in the second half because they realized no one on our team is a good ball handler. We only have 2 people who are ok at it. So we turned the ball over a lot, and got our ass kicked from then on out.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah we have one black guy and 7 white guys. LOL an Asian guy I know it is worng but the only Asian I have ever seen be half decnet at ball is 7'6. Yeah we weren't beating this team all black guys to fast, big, and strong honestly. Yeah we got pressed we kinda broke it at times but eventually things just got demorialzing it didn't help it was essentially a 30 minute drive road game. We might be the second best team in this over 19-27 intramurals leauge we are 4-2 but we lost a game other game with out best player in Toronto for some family reason.

Truth- Im quite bored.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Dave when you putting up the next instalment of WWF?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Dave when you putting up the next instalment of WWF?


Tonight at some stage. Writing it now, hopefully I'll have it finished before I have to go out/before my housemate wakes up and takes the room back for her studying.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I am back here in this thread. Is it moving faster now?.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I am back here in this thread. Is it moving faster now?.


Simply put...no.



MrMonty said:


> Tonight at some stage. Writing it now, hopefully I'll have it finished before I have to go out/before my housemate wakes up and takes the room back for her studying.


Nice one mate, i look forward to reading it tomorrow incredibly hungover  
Im imagining ive got a sort of 'ron simmons' role where i just come in every so often and do the same thing, drunk.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> Yeah we have one black guy and 7 white guys. LOL an Asian guy I know it is worng but the only Asian I have ever seen be half decnet at ball is 7'6. Yeah we weren't beating this team all black guys to fast, big, and strong honestly. Yeah we got pressed we kinda broke it at times but eventually things just got demorialzing it didn't help it was essentially a 30 minute drive road game. We might be the second best team in this over 19-27 intramurals leauge we are 4-2 but we lost a game other game with out best player in Toronto for some family reason.
> 
> Truth- Im quite bored.


Truth - The asian kid is actually our best player. He scored 19 in one game this year, which is the most for anyone on our team in a single game.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Still tired from last night .


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Hoping that one of either K, Mac, Cide or Holt get their ass on MSN.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*SHOWED UP!!!!*


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

*KILLED THE THREAD!!!!*

I'm here too, if anybody cares to know that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was dead before I got here, swear.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Ben is a murderer. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You've really brought the thread to life.



:side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Hello.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- I'm here


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Could this thread be slowly rising from the dead?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Nope


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Hoping that one of either K, Mac, Cide or Holt get their ass on MSN.


:$

You can't hope for Holt or Mac to get on. You have to _wish_ Holt's computer don't overheat or that Mac actually decides to stay on


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm going to bed. I hold RM accountable for the deadness of the thread though :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :$
> 
> You can't hope for Holt or Mac to get on. You have to _wish_ Holt's computer don't overheat or that Mac actually decides to stay on


:$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:flip


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

...


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I'm going to bed. I hold RM accountable for the deadness of the thread though :side:


:agree: 
Hes a straight up killa


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

RKO destiny fancies me :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> :agree:
> Hes a straight up killa


:gun:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> RKO destiny fancies me :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


>


:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/video/mondo.mov
Hells Yeh!
'someone call nine-one-one!'


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Looks for a cry emotion... brb


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Truth : Natasha Beddigfield's new song has really sinister undertones in the chorus.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Her song is called, I wanna have your babies :$


Hey Ben  :$


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/video/mondo02.mov
Ouch! The photo at the end of this video pretty much sums it up.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

can someone else post apart from Tom, Shaun and ISE...

Cos

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Role Model again*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady B said:


> can someone else post apart from Tom, Shaun and ISE...
> 
> Cos
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Role Model again*


Hi :side:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm back. And I'm better then ever :side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

grr

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Role Model again - STILL *


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I ALSO WANT REP.

Oh wait, were we supposed to be subtle?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> I ALSO WANT REP.
> 
> Oh wait, were we supposed to be subtle?


Yeah, that's how it works. If we aren't subtle someone will think this is the rep above you thread.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Is that thread still active :$


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I ALSO WANT REP.
> 
> Oh wait, were we supposed to be subtle?


Repped... was that subtle enough?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

..........


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye's here


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Thanks Bethany


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

20,000 reppage = Ratings :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, that's how it works. If we aren't subtle someone will think this is the rep above you thread.


Subtle...subtle...

I haven't gotten repped today :side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

REPPED BEN! YAY!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Is that thread still active :$


Gets closed every time someone tries to make a new one.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I feel used.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

truth: There is another got damn race thread


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I want a Trish banner


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spring Break finally starts for me today


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Subtle...subtle...
> 
> I haven't gotten repped today :side:


Thats a lie i just repped you.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Brye said:


> Spring Break finally starts for me today


tits or gtfo...


and you can get beads


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> Spring Break finally starts for me today


Me too


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> truth: There is another got damn race thread


"So you try to pull the race card and it backfires in your face hard"


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* Ben has been constantly killing this thread all day.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> *Truth;* Ben has been constantly killing this thread all day.


:agree: :side:


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - My Spring Break was a month ago. My semester is over in 2 weeks. 

Truth - I just got my birthday presents including The Four Horsemen DVD.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

bet bitches

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-betting/335539-grand-national.html


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Betted on the same horse as i did down the actual bookies.

Although i betted on 2 down there. :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - My Spring Break was a month ago. My semester is over in 2 weeks.
> 
> Truth - *I just got my birthday presents including The Four Horsemen DVD.*


Fuck, everybody has it. I should get off my ass.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Lady B said:


> bet bitches
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-betting/335539-grand-national.html


OK I will


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've hardly posted in this thread today, is that why it's been so utterly shit?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - My Spring Break was a month ago. My semester is over in 2 weeks.
> 
> Truth - I just got my birthday presents including The Four Horsemen DVD.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - My Spring Break was a month ago. My semester is over in 2 weeks.
> 
> Truth - I just got my birthday presents including The Four Horsemen DVD.



Everyone in the world owns that DVD besides me :$


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* im gona get really fuckin drunk tonight


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I've hardly posted in this thread today, is that why it's been so utterly shit?


This thread is utter shit with or without you and thats the truth

MSN is the place to be


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> *Truth;* im gona get really fuckin drunk tonight


Thats a first


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Everyone in the world owns that DVD besides me :$


I don't have it, but that's only because it's not out here.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Thats a first


:agree: :side:

*Edit;*


Role Model said:


> I don't have it, but that's only because it's not out here.


When is it out here ben?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I don't have it, but that's only because it's not out here.


Oh, well that makes me pretty much the only person with a chance to buy it and hasn't :$


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Watching South Park

I dont have the Four Horsemen DVD either


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't have the Horsemen DVD and likely never will because I have no interest in the Horsemen, just Flair.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> When is it out here ben?


JUNE! :cuss:   :sad:


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> *Truth;* im gona get really fuckin drunk tonight



Just your average night then :agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't have the Horsemen DVD and likely never will because I have no interest in the Horsemen, just Flair.


Shame


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Carl just made me a banner. 

Hi all.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Emperor DC whats up?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I should be getting my Xbox 360 on Monday


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Shame


Any reasons why?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> JUNE! :cuss:   :sad:


Gash  



Platt said:


> Just your average night then :agree:



Something like that yeh...


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Any reasons why?


Because the Horsemen were incredibly great. Perfect gimmick, that worked to perfection, especially the first version.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah I dont see why I should get the Four Horsemen DVD either.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

RDX said:


> Yeah I dont see why I should get the Four Horsemen DVD either.


Batista is one of your favorite wrestlers. Your opinion is no longer valid. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Batista is one of your favorite wrestlers. Your opinion is no longer valid. :side:


:lmao

I'm guessing mine isn't valid either then because of another wrestler I like :$?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Because the Horsemen were incredibly great. Perfect gimmick, that worked to perfection, especially the first version.


I like Flair a lot, but I just don't think I'll ever be able to care about Arn Anderson and the rest of them. The only other Horsemen I give a shit about is Benoit.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^I hear you, all a matter of taste.


Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm guessing mine isn't valid either then because of another wrestler I like :$?


Nope. Sorry.  Batista > Ashley


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^I hear you, all a matter of taste.
> 
> Nope. Sorry.  Batista > Ashley


I'll agree with that if your talking about wrestling ability :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Mac has the best gif ever :agree:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> I'll agree with that if your talking about wrestling ability :$


I dunno, it would be pretty close actually.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I dunno, it would be pretty close actually.


I think Ashley's spear is better than anything Batista could do :$


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I'd think I'd rather sit through an Ashley match, to be honest.

Regal better be on SD two weeks from now at EC (the Italy one's first, right?)


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Mac has the best gif ever :agree:


 I watched that episode again today. Had me rollin.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Mac has the best gif ever :agree:


Pfft, mines is better


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> I watched that episode again today. Had me rollin.


I've watched the first season like 5 times already can't wait for season 2 next month 

Truth - Looking forward to Benoit vs MVP tonight on SD


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Im looking forward to Benoit/MVP as well


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I didn't even know Benoit was facing MVP tonight


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> I didn't even know Benoit was facing MVP tonight


Look at the Smackdown Spoilers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Pfft, mines is better


Nah, Mac's is.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Nah, Mac's is.


Nuh uh


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RDX said:


> Look at the Smackdown Spoilers


I try to stay away from those


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

....,,,,,!!!!


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

They are both good GIFs, I like Holt's better personally though


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Looks like someone has a problem with cruiserweights holding the tag titles. 



MNMItTeamOnScene said:


> I think they need to lose the titles because they are cruiserweights when you need to leave the titles to big boys like Deuce and DOmino or Regal and Taylor. It's as simple as that.


:no:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

RDX said:


> They are both good GIFs, I like Holt's better personally though


Cos it has tits.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Looks like someone has a problem with cruiserweights holding the tag titles.
> 
> 
> 
> :no:


Thats the same guy that thinks Nitro's jackets give him charisma


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

London and Kendrick shouldn't be tag champs now regardless of if they're CW's or not. 10 months for a tag team...GTFO.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

EGame said:


> Cos it has tits.


Correct


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Thats the same guy that thinks Nitro's jackets give him charisma :lmao


Awful. Do you remember which thread he said it in? :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Awful. Do you remember which thread he said it in? :lmao


No, but Pyro might, he had the quote in his sig


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Fuck, everybody has it. I should get off my ass.


Yes you should. 



Pyro™ said:


>


LOL, thanks.



Alabaster Holt said:


> This thread is utter shit with or without you and thats the truth


Absolutely.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*KENNEDY!*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

....Kennedy?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> *KENNEDY!*


....KENNEDY

Truth - I'm about to take an online quiz right now.

Edit- LMAO. :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Damnation, i betted all my points on ROH, before realising that i needed some for the Grand National :side:


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Im here, hey Derek whats good?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Watching South Park


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello Haza


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Yes you should.


I heard the documentary is really good. Not in love with the selection of matches though.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I actually liked this week's TNA Impact more then both Raw & ECW shows.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I actually liked this week's TNA Impact more then both Raw & ECW shows.


I didn't watch it :$. I haven't for about 2 months now :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> I didn't watch it :$. I haven't for about 2 months now :$


Me neither. Impact doesnt interest me that much anymore.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I have no desire to watch Impact right now. I find it infuriatingly frustrating. I'll give it another chance if/when it becomes a 2 hour show.

I do love AJ Styles though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The only 2 reasons I still care about it are Alex Shelley and Chris Sabin


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am gonna catch the Impact replay on Saturdat night.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm not wasting my time watching it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sabin is so fucking dull.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I like the banner Paul made me .


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Just went on a marathon run of watching heroes, 5 hours


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Bought See No Evil and Cabin Fever double set.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Wathcing TNA iMPACT gives you AIDS.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm watching Kennedy vs Taker at Armageddon


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Watching Necro/Bailey

Not my taste so far.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: The whole "Can Not Find Server" page that I usually attracted for some reason on here every other click has gotten better.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Looking at Delfin's sig, what 14 year old guys friends call him jailbait?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm on that guys rant in the rants section. Apparently I'm one of the few he doesnt hate. but who the hell is he?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm going to read that Diana Hart book 'Under the Mat' someone posted in WWE section a few days ago. I saved it as a Word file.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: ............................................... im tired.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I watched the MITB 2 Ladder Match from WM22 earlier, and it reminded me how good Shelton really is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HEY HEY LETS GO, PROTECT MY BALLS!! = greatest song ever


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Konnan, Rey Mysterio,Jr, Eddie Guerrero, and Billy Kidman=Ratings


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I'm going to read that Diana Hart book 'Under the Mat' someone posted in WWE section a few days ago. I saved it as a Word file.


I'm not. I read the first chapter and I was a little too heavy for me to read for entertainment/pleasure.

I'm not one to wish death on anybody, but I really wish that MNM guy was dying in CZW.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> HEY HEY LETS GO, PROTECT MY BALLS!! = greatest song ever



You should change your name again to The Great Cali


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Konnan with a tazer gun = major ratings.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Dr Dre. said:


> You should change your name again to The Great Cali


I'd mark out for that. That's who he should have been in WWF.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Konnan with a tazer gun = major ratings.


Homicide doesn't know how electricity works.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Homicide doesn't know how electricity works.


Neither does Vince Russo apparently.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Berlyn has made his debut on this episode of Nitro that I am watching and even though everybody knows he can speak english, He is speaking only german and I understand probably more than half of what he is saying.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Neither does Vince Russo apparently.


I guess Don West and Mike Tenay don't either


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I guess Don West and Mike Tenay don't either


No one in the Impact Zone at that time did either.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

TNA wouldn't know electricity if they jumped in a bath tub with it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Can anybody online give me my membership back?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> I can handle one hour. It sucks, but it's short. Two hours? No fucking way. I don't hate myself that much.
> 
> And the problem isn't that there's too much stuff, the problem is that the stuff sucks. Giving ample storytelling time to the epic tale of Abyss' parents is not gonna make it better. It's gonna make me hang myself. Or change the channel. Whichever is more convenient at the time.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> No one in the Impact Zone at that time did either.


Earl Hebner did


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Brother Runt (I believe that's who it was) doesn't understand electricity either. A tazer is supposed to paralyze you, yet he did the old flopping around like a marooned goldfish oversell. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Earl Hebner did


Earl Hebner knows everything.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao


:lmao

Where is that from?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Earl Hebner knows everything.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Earl Hebner knows everything.


He's a fuckin legend


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: New sig/any/usertitle. The whole shmeel. I just wish the glow on my name was white. I typed in white but it came out red. It seems that is happening to alot of people. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> Where is that from?


F4W forums.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Never in 10000000000000000 years did I think I'd see a Deal or No Deal theme.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> F4W forums.


I need to look at those more often.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: New sig/any/usertitle. The whole shmeel. I just wish the glow on my name was white. I typed in white but it came out red. It seems that is happening to alot of people. :no:


Nice theme:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I need to look at those more often.


They can be entertaining.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

WCW said:


> Never in 10000000000000000 years did I think I'd see a Deal or No Deal theme.


Truth - I remember someone requesting a Deal Or No Deal banner last year, but no one made it for them.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice theme:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Why is it funny? It wasn't meant to be funny.

Edit: Why is everyone so shocked? It's a good show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> They can be entertaining.


Seems like it.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Truth - I don't need a glowing usertitle to look good. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Noel Edmonds ruins Deal or no Deal in UK


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Why is it funny? It wasn't meant to be funny.
> 
> Edit: Why is everyone so shocked? It's a good show.


Howie Mandel = ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The UK version of Deal Or No Deal is sooooooooooo much better.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Howie Mandel = ratings


Haha. True. That guy can be pretty funny.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a Weather Channel banner.


Maybe a gif of a meteorologist forecasting a storm


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: hey chris how are you doing?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Noel Edmonds >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>x15 Howie Mandel


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want a Weather Channel banner.
> 
> 
> Maybe a gif of a meteorologist forecasting a storm


:lmao 


Hey, Jeff. Nothing much.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The UK version of Deal Or No Deal is sooooooooooo much better.


What are you talking about!?

Damn yanks get high quality briefcases and we get cardboard boxes.:cuss:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've seen Deal or No Deal a grand total of one time.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wasnt that chick on WWE Diva search?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want a Weather Channel banner.
> 
> 
> Maybe a gif of a meteorologist forecasting a storm


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

I would've repped as well but I gotta spread.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Wasnt that chick on WWE Diva search?


Yep, she was beat out in the first Diva Search by Christy. Her name is Leyla. Kristal was also a Deal or No Deal girl for a short time before she got her contract for SD!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Hey, Jeff. Nothing much.


same here, im tired from my basketball game i feel like my legs are going to fall down from playing basketball.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> same here, im tired from my basketball game i feel like my legs are going to fall down from playing basketball.


Haha, working hard ehh? Go team!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want a Who Wants to Be a Millionaire banner.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Meltzer gave MITB III at Wrestlemaina 23, ****1/4. Putting it above the last MITB match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Shit, my trial on MDI ran out, I'm requesting a crack/keygen/whatever the fuck they are, so I can use it again


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I've never seen the US Deal or no Deal


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I've never seen the US Deal or no Deal


I've never seen the UK Deal or No Deal.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Meltzer gave MITB III at Wrestemaina 23, ****1/4. Putting it above the last MITB match.


That's high


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mongo McMichael is head coach for an indoor football team in Chicago.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Meltzer gave MITB III at Wrestlemaina 23, ****1/4. Putting it above the last MITB match.


Highest spotfest rating ever?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd give MITB 3 ***1/2 at most.

What did he give the mainevents?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Meltzer gave Taker/Batista ****


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I'd give MITB 3 ***1/2 at most.
> 
> What did he give the mainevents?


He gave both the title matches ****.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Haha, working hard ehh? Go team!


yeah, 40 points, 14 rebounds, 5 blocks, and 3 steals. we won 80-27, but that game took almost forever to finish. also since my team won, we won money from the other team, 5 bucks each. my question is how does Kobe Bryant make that many shots without getting to tired? the guy is superman sometimes. are you going to watch sd tonight? 

truth: watching steve urkal faint :lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Here is all of Meltzer's ratings for WM23.



> Ken Kennedy vs. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy vs. King Booker vs. Randy Orton vs. Matt Hardy vs. CM Punk vs. Finlay: ****1/4
> -Great Khali vs. Kane: -*
> -Chris Benoit vs. MVP: ***1/4
> -Batista vs. Undertaker: ****
> ...


Taker vs. Batista must of been really good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

****1/4? :lmao

It doesn't deserve that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Mongo McMichael is head coach for an indoor football team in Chicago.


I thought Mongo disappeared?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Taker/Batista was MOTN


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I thought Mongo disappeared?


That was Arn's kayfabe explanation.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, 40 points, 14 rebounds, 5 blocks, and 3 steals. we won 80-27, but that game took almost forever to finish. also since my team won, we won money from the other team, 5 bucks each. my question is how does Kobe Bryant make that many shots without getting to tired? the guy is superman sometimes. are you going to watch sd tonight?
> 
> truth: watching steve urkal faint :lmao


Good work. Whooped ass and made money at the same time? Sweet. Haha.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

WCW said:


> Mongo McMichael is head coach for an indoor football team in Chicago.


Paul Roma works for Office Depot.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film For Theaters isn't coming to our theaters.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, *40 points, 14 rebounds, 5 blocks, and 3 steals*. we won 80-27, but that game took almost forever to finish. also since my team won, we won money from the other team, 5 bucks each. my question is how does Kobe Bryant make that many shots without getting to tired? the guy is superman sometimes. are you going to watch sd tonight?
> 
> truth: watching steve urkal faint :lmao


:lmao I call bullshit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Taker/Batista was MOTN


Without a doubt, far better than the MITB match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That was Arn's kayfabe explanation.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> :lmao I call bullshit.


we played for 3 hours. guess why im so tired? from playing that long non stop.

turth: my new colored username looks like crap


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Paul Roma works for Office Depot.


Ric Flair wishes he could work at office depot.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> we played for 3 hours. guess why im so tired? from playing that long non stop.
> 
> turth: my new colored username looks like crap


Once again calling bullshit.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

WCW said:


> Ric Flair wishes he could work at office depot.


He can't. He doesn't have the body. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Meltzer's ratings are pretty good.

The ECW Match wasn't **1/2 though, nor the MITB


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> He can't. He doesn't have the body. :$


:lmao

Those Office Depot workers, they are all ripped as hell.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Listening to an interview with Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Sid Vicious interupted hella matches in the month of August 1999.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Once again calling bullshit.


yeah coming from a guy whos been bad 1,000,000 for acting like an ass. oh yeah Lakers > all nba teams. i bet you can't go 2 months without being banned.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film For Theaters isn't coming to our theaters.


That sucks man, I'll probobly wait until it comes to DVD. I'm not gonna bother with no cams, or that crap, I'm paying cash money, Dollars, Deniro, Skrilla, Green, Potato, Simoleons, Clams, bucks, Grip, Paper for it, it deserves it!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Listening to an interview with Brock Lesnar.


:hb


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - MNMItTeamOnTheScene is now being a blind Finlay mark to suck up to Pyro in the "Hogan/Lawer cancelled" thread. Just look:


> *Pyro I agree with you 100% and you are my favorite poster here because you are the only one with knowledge and you don't just personally attack other posters. You give your insight on the matter*. Mr. Body that was a personal insult and you need to read the rules before you talk about a super moderator like that, bud. You are also off-topic. This thread is about Hogan vs Lawler, not *Finlay the best wrestler of all time besides Chris Benoit and Bret Hart.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - MNMItTeamOnTheScene is now being a blind Finlay mark to suck up to Pyro in the "Hogan/Lawer cancelled" thread....


:lmao

In the Mercury released thread he claimed he only watched WWE for MNM :lmao


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Regal >>> Finlay. :agree:

Since when is Finlay an exciting, sexy man with a six pack?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - MNMItTeamOnTheScene is now being a blind Finlay mark to suck up to Pyro in the "Hogan/Lawer cancelled" thread. Just look:


i hated MNMItTeamOnTheScene since day one. this guy says MNM is the best tag team in the histroy of wrestling which there not. He can kiss pyro's ass much as he wants, he will get banned soon anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> Regal >>> Finlay. :agree:


Yeah I said that months ago. :agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

jeffdivalover said:


> yeah coming from a guy whos been bad 1,000,000 for acting like an ass. oh yeah Lakers > all nba teams. i bet you can't go 2 months without being banned.


:lmao Lakers suck and will never win an NBA championship again and how long have you been on this forum compared to me? Thats what I thought now STFU.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Pyro should really start his own e-religion so his band of followers have something official to put their names to.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Role Model said:


> Yeah I said that months ago. :agree:


You did? I guess people from the UK can judge their own talent better.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB said:


> Pyro should really start his own e-religion so his band of followers have something official to put their names to.


:lmao

I liked Kennedy before I even knew of this forum, so I'm not a Pyroist


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KENNNNNNNEDY!


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> I liked Kennedy before I even knew of this forum, so I'm not a Pyroist


Pyroism. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Might order pizza. 


Can't really afford it though


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MITB said:


> Pyro should really start his own e-religion so his band of followers have something official to put their names to.


Its more of a cult than a religion already


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> :lmao Lakers suck and will never win an NBA championship again and how long have you been on this forum compared to me? Thats what I thought now STFU.


yeah the the seed spots are the most important thing about the playoffs, the higher the seed the better chance you have of winning a championship thats BS!. it doesn't matter if you have a 8th spot or 1st spot, all of them have chances. remember NY a few years ago was in the 8th seed, but made it to the finals but still lost. that showed that seed spots don't matter, and whcih team plays better wins. 

yeah you been a year longer then me, but that doesn't mean you don't act like an ass here or there. 

if lakers do we the championship i will come on here just to rub it in you're face. but im not counting out Dallas, Spurs, or Suns at all.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Sometimes I wonder just how Pyro got as respected as he is. I think I lost all respect for his opinion when he said heat wasn't important. It's probably the most important factor in a match.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from work, and about to watch SmackDown!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> Sometimes I wonder just how Pyro got as respected as he is. I think I lost all respect for his opinion when he said heat wasn't important. It's probably the most important factor in a match.


I have no idea at all, power gives you respect I guess.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just got back from work, and about to watch SmackDown!


Hey Matt, Wassup?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Its more of a cult than a religion already


So your telling me that Pyro is actually David Koresh!!!! Fuck me, I thought he was an innocent canadian with a nerdy christian name!! :shocked:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Matt, Wassup?


I'm good thanks, just a little tired, I worked 9 hours straight today  You?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JBL/Cena I Quit match > Bret/Austin WM 13


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> yeah the the seed spots are the most important thing about the playoffs, the higher the seed the better chance you have of winning a championship thats BS!. it doesn't matter if you have a 8th spot or 1st spot, all of them have chances. remember NY a few years ago was in the 8th seed, but made it to the finals but still lost. that showed that seed spots don't matter, and whcih team plays better wins.
> 
> yeah you been a year longer then me, but that doesn't mean you don't act like an ass here or there.
> 
> if lakers do we the championship i will come on here just to rub it in you're face. but im not counting out Dallas, Spurs, or Suns at all.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Benoit/Angle RR03 - **********


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm good thanks, just a little tired, I worked 9 hours straight today  You?


That sucks . Im pissed off my trial with MDI ran out, hopefully someone will do my file exchange request so I can make gifs again.

But other than that, I'm good


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> :lmao


so, recieved much heat since you got back?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: JBL >>>> Kennedy >>>>>>> Finlay >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ric Flair


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Benoit vs. Finlay > Bret Hart's Career


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: JBL >>>> Kennedy >>>>>>> Finlay >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ric Flair


:no:

That's so wrong. What have JBL/Kennedy/Finlay ever done compared to what Flair did in the NWA etc.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> so, recieved much heat since you got back?


Nah. People just ignoring me for the most part so its all good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Benoit vs. Finlay > Bret Hart's Career


:lmao I remember when he said that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What he actually said that?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Benoit vs. Finlay > Bret Hart's Career


And Steve Austin's career


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> What he actually said that?


It was his user title for a few days I believe.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MNMItTeamOnScene talking about Finlay said:


> Um you forgot to mention that he is arguably the greatest mic worker of all time, has insane charisma, and is a great wrestler? He is definitely going into the HOF. Eddie did not deserve HOF but he got in. Finlay has helped thousands of wrestlers. You need to research Finlay on the Internet before you speak badly of him. Finlay has it all charisma mic skills in ring hornswoggle except for crowd reaction which he makes up for it by having charisma mic skills in ring and hornswoggle.


:lmao :lmao



Rebel By Design said:


> :no:
> 
> That's so wrong. What have JBL/Kennedy/Finlay ever done compared to what Flair did in the NWA etc.


I was being sarcastic :rolleyes


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It was his user title for a few days I believe.


WOW not sure what else I can say.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What he actually said that?


Yeah, Bret, Austin, and somebody else's career.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brock Lesnar still has the IWGP belt.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :lmao :lmao


That dudes trying way to hard to kiss Pyros ass :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pyro is a hard headed numbskull. To think that Finlay vs Benoit is better than Bret Hart's entire career is just assinine and complete utter BS.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Rebel By Design said:


> Since when is Finlay an exciting, sexy man with a six pack?


I felt that quoting myself was necessary.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, Bret, Austin, and somebody else's career.


I remember him saying Austin but I thought that was a joke. Don't remember who else he said.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Who is everyone talking about?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm pretty sure he was joking.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> That dudes trying way to hard to kiss Pyros ass :lmao


I wish we could change that guys usertitle to "devout follower of pyroism"


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> Who is everyone talking about?


You.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB said:


> I wish we could change that guys usertitle to "devout follower of pyroism"


Try to PM Rajah and ask him to :side:


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> You.


Sssshhhh!! He can hear you!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Pyro is a hard headed numbskull. To think that Finlay vs Benoit is better than Bret Hart's entire career is just assinine and complete utter BS.


for once i agree with you, and HBK > JBL.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Try to PM Rajah and ask him to :side:


I wonder if Rajah would go for it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm pretty sure he was joking.


I don't think he was joking about the Hart comment. I remember him saying "It's not his entire career, it's that Benoit/Finlay is better than any match Bret ever had" or some shit like that.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Derek said:


>


:hb


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Truth-I think Jeff Jarrett face turn could actually work.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB said:


> I wonder if Rajah would go for it?


Possibly


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn it!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't think he was joking about the Hart comment. I remember him saying "It's not his entire career, it's that Benoit/Finlay is better than any match Bret ever had" or some shit like that.


Oh, he definitely agrees with that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't think he was joking about the Hart comment. I remember him saying "It's not his entire career, it's that Benoit/Finlay is better than any match Bret ever had" or some shit like that.


LOL


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3875606-post78.html

That's joking?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Oh, he definitely agrees with that.


Absolutely.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brock Lesnar just said that if there was a centrally located wrestling company that didn't involve much travel then he'd wrestle there.

In other words, he would be in TNA if he knew it existed.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Pyro's gone mad with power.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : pyro goes way over his head sometimes in his markism, seriously..


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3875606-post78.html
> 
> That's joking?


Maybe, I'm not sure. I hope it's a joke.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3875606-post78.html
> 
> That's joking?


Yeah, it sounds like he's joking reading that.

:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Brock Lesnar just said that if there was a centrally located wrestling company that didn't involve much travel then he'd wrestle there.
> 
> In other words, he would be in TNA if he knew it existed.


:lmao


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Truth-I think Jeff Jarrett face turn could actually work.


Jeez, no wonder you're jobbing to Jarrett. :side: 






Brye said:


> Possibly


Is anyone on real good terms with Rajah, that could suggest it?

AMP maybe?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm gonna knock you out, momma said knock you out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : pyro goes way over his head sometimes in his markism, seriously..


Is your BTB over?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

:no: Some of those comments are cringe-worthy. Who modded him?

He doesn't think heat is important and matches don't tell stories. Does he have any concept of psychology?

For the sake of the board, I hope he's joking.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Is your BTB over?


why?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MITB said:


> Jeez, no wonder you're jobbing to Jarrett. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rajah hates me :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> :no: Some of those comments are cringe-worthy. Who modded him?
> 
> He doesn't think heat is important and matches don't tell stories. Does he have any concept of psychology?
> 
> For the sake of the board, I hope he's joking.


Nitemare did it, not sure why.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> why?


I don't think its done anything in a while


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brock just told Kurt Angle to "Grow some testicles".


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> I don't think its done anything in a while


world cup is more important for the moment


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MITB said:


> Is anyone on real good terms with Rajah, that could suggest it?
> 
> AMP maybe?


I'd ask him to do it, but it's fucking lame and I don't want to waste my time.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Rajah hates me the most and by the way why dont I have my membership back yet?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> Brock just told Kurt Angle to "Grow some testicles".


Link?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

WCW said:


> Brock just told Kurt Angle to "Grow some testicles".


If he grows them on his chin, he can go on Maury. South Park reference, anyone?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> world cup is more important for the moment


Oh, ok. Good to know that its not over


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> Brock just told Kurt Angle to "Grow some testicles".


Link?



Phenomenal1 said:


> Rajah hates me the most and by the way why dont I have my membership back yet?


I think you answered your own question


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : i kinda hope pyro sees this actually, somehow, it would be nice to see how everyone reacts .


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Link?


You have to be subscribed to this newsletter to hear it.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> :no: Some of those comments are cringe-worthy. Who modded him?
> 
> He doesn't think heat is important and matches don't tell stories. Does he have any concept of psychology?
> 
> For the sake of the board, I hope he's joking.





Pyro said:


> psy-cho-logy??





Role Model said:


> I'd ask him to do it, but it's fucking lame and I don't want to waste my time.


Sorry, did I offend you or is it that time of the month?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I got a message from an old school mate. OoO


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3875682-post83.html


I was pissed:lmao:lmao:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : i kinda hope pyro sees this actually, somehow, it would be nice to see how everyone reacts .


Why would we change our opinion just because he's around?

Don't get me wrong, I think Pyro is a good dude but some of his views on wrestling are absurd.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why would we change our opinion just because he's around?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think Pyro is a good dude but some of his views on wrestling are absurd.


He sticks to his opinions, there's something to be said for that.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Everyone agree with me...

Womens wrestling > Stupid bimbo women doing fuck all in the WWE :agree: :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I actually like Gord, these days. But as AMP said, his opinions make me chuckle.



MITB said:


> Sorry, did I offend you or is it that time of the month?


It's just a real lame idea, that's all.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> You have to be subscribed to this newsletter to hear it.


o :$




> truth : i kinda hope pyro sees this actually, somehow, it would be nice to see how everyone reacts .


I like Pyro, I just don't agree with everything he says.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> He sticks to his opinions, there's something to be said for that.


Not totally true cause he didn't hate The Rock a year or so ago, and he used to be an Orton mark, plus other things I can't remember. :$


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : i kinda hope pyro sees this actually, somehow, it would be nice to see how everyone reacts .



He's been online about 10 minutes now can't believe he's not in here yet that must be a record


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He sticks to his opinions, there's something to be said for that.


He's hard headed? I respect that about him as well, still doesn't make his opinion right.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Not totally true cause he didn't hate The Rock a year or so ago, and he used to be an Orton mark, plus other things I can't remember. :$


He deleted that post where he praised The Rock and called him "The Bomb". I wish I would have screenshotted it. :lmao


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady B said:


> Everyone agree with me...
> 
> Womens wrestling > Stupid bimbo women doing fuck all in the WWE :agree: :$


True that. Do you happen to watch SHIMMER, Bethany?

Truth - Watching Natalie Neidhart & Cheerleader Melissa vs. Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Gords a good guy but I think we all agree that he's got some out there opinions....and like most mods he always thinks he's right!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> True that. Do you happen to watch SHIMMER, Bethany?
> 
> Truth - Watching Natalie Neidhart & Cheerleader Melissa vs. Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray.



Which show is that from?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Wasn't Pyro a gimmick poster when he first joined? Just a rumor I heard.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


I told you I got a pic for everything


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

As I already said Pyro is a hard headed numbskull whose opinions on wrestling are just assinine.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wasn't Pyro a gimmick poster when he first joined? Just a rumor I heard.


He told me he gimmick posted as an Orton mark when he first joined. I question that he wasn't really an Orton mark.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Platt said:


> Which show is that from?


It was a special SHIMMER showcase match from another indy show, I believe. I downloaded it with a torrent of Volume 6.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> True that. Do you happen to watch SHIMMER, Bethany?
> 
> Truth - Watching Natalie Neidhart & Cheerleader Melissa vs. Allison Danger & Sara Del Ray.


Platt send me all the shimmer dvds :$


SHIMMER > YOU!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> As I already said Pyro is a hard headed numbskull whose opinions on wrestling are just assinine.


Didn't you also say Wrestlemania 7 was better than 19?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> As I already said Pyro is a hard headed numbskull whose opinions on wrestling are just assinine.


crapping on a (super)moderator ==> one step closer to another banning


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> It was a special SHIMMER showcase match from another indy show, I believe. I downloaded it with a torrent of Volume 6.



ooo i didn't realise there were extras on that dvd better go watch it now


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady B said:


> SHIMMER > YOU!



SHIMMER > YOU? SHIMMER > ME!


Oh, wait. :$

I mark for the Minnesota Homewrecking Crew.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wasn't Pyro a gimmick poster when he first joined? Just a rumor I heard.


Just like MNMItTeamOnScene, Pyros new biggest mark. Hmmm, I smell a Joe Kills All type situation!! :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He told me he gimmick posted as an Orton mark when he first joined. I question that he wasn't really an Orton mark.


Don't you have to have some sort of like for the guy you gimmick post as? If you hate someone so much then it just seems like it would be tough to act like him or w/e. I don't gimmick post as Ric Flair because I hate him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Jerichoholic said:


> crapping on a (super)moderator ==> one step closer to a another banning


*Permanent  Meh :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wrestlemania 7 is a piece a garbage.

Wrestlemania 11 is better


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Didn't you also say Wrestlemania 7 was better than 19?


Better ANY Wrestlemania. Which means it's better then WM X7. Which means it's THE BEST PAY PER VIEW OF ALL TIME~!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> He deleted that post where he praised The Rock and called him "The Bomb". I wish I would have screenshotted it. :lmao


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/966431-post5.html



AMPLine4Life said:


> Wasn't Pyro a gimmick poster when he first joined? Just a rumor I heard.


He still is, sort of. :side:


Anyways I like Gord, so I'll leave him and his 'opinions' alone now.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I will mark out when some decent womens wrestling happens on WWE. I will not be holding my breath


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> Didn't you also say Wrestlemania 7 was better than 19?


Yes I did and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> Didn't you also say Wrestlemania 7 was better than 19?


:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> *Permanent  Meh :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> crapping on a (super)moderator ==> one step closer to another banning


Why would that get him one step closer to a banning? If that's the case then most of us are a step closer to being banned. It's not really crapping on him, it's stating what's been stated except no one cares about P1's opinion.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Phenomenal1, are you trying to be controversial? because it's not happening, you are looking more like a goof.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

All this Pyro talk just shows how obsessed this forum is with him.



Lady B said:


> Phenomenal1, are you trying to be controversial? because it's not happening, you are looking more like a goof.


Nice touch, the smilie makes sure your comment isn't mean


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Yes I did and I am sticking to it.


And you're bashing Pyro's opinions on wrestling?

Which one are you, the kettle or the pot?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't you have to have some sort of like for the guy you gimmick post as? If you hate someone so much then it just seems like it would be tough to act like him or w/e. I don't gimmick post as Ric Flair because I hate him.


Does that mean I like The Ultimate Warrior?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3943240-post29.html


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/966431-post5.html


Golberg? Batista?



Lady B said:


> I will mark out when some decent womens wrestling happens on WWE. I will not be holding my breath


To be fair, they had some not long ago. NYR, Beth?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Lady B said:


> I will mark out when some decent womens wrestling happens on WWE. I will not be holding my breath


Truth: I miss Trish.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Who even cares about good women's wrestling in WWE? It's all about the eyecandy


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I agree with quite a few of Pyro's opinions just to a less extreme extent.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I miss Trish.


Mickie > Trish


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/966431-post5.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screenshotted. Strange that JBL isn't on there when that post was right around his title reign.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Who even cares about good women's wrestling in WWE? It's all about the eyecandy


Banned. Reasons

1- disagreeing with me, erm WTF


2- that quote in ur sig :no:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

DDMac said:


> Mickie > Trish


In every single fucking way possible. :agree:

Truth - I love Mac's new banner.

Truth - I need a new banner.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Mickie > Trish


Melina > Mickie


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why would that get him one step closer to a banning? If that's the case then most of us are a step closer to being banned. It's not really crapping on him, it's stating what's been stated except no one cares about P1's opinion.


:agree:


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Sup Guyan?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Banned. Reasons
> 
> 1- disagreeing with me, erm WTF
> 
> ...


:lmao

It will remain there for a long time to come, dear


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

DDMac is wearing a Lady B Design 


Lita > the whole fucking lot of em.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MITB said:


> Sup Guyan?


Not too much at all Dave, just sitting around and doing nothing at all on my day off . Hows things with you?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Khaligula said:


> Wrestlemania 7 is a piece a garbage.
> 
> Wrestlemania 11 is better


Bullshit!

WM 7 > WM 11

Hell, even WM 9 > WM 11


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> DDMac is wearing a Lady B Design
> 
> 
> Lita > the whole fucking lot of em.


:ns 


Melina > Lita


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lady B said:


> DDMac is wearing a Lady B Design





> Lita > the whole fucking lot of em.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Rebel By Design said:


> In every single fucking way possible. :agree:
> 
> Truth - I love Mac's new banner.
> 
> Truth - I need a new banner.



I found that match on the Shimmer dvd glad you mentioned it i'd never noticed the extras before. One more match to add to my Melissa megapost


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Bullshit!
> 
> WM 7 > WM 11
> 
> Hell, even WM 9 > WM 11


Wm 9 is one of the greatest.


Caesars Palace = ratings


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

EGame said:


> Not too much at all Dave, just sitting around and doing nothing at all on my day off . Hows things with you?


I'm all jiggy, thanks bro. Just watching SD!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :ns
> 
> 
> Melina > Lita


are you flaming a mod?  

ABUSING THE POWER! MWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Platt said:


> I found that match on the Shimmer dvd glad you mentioned it i'd never noticed the extras before. One more match to add to my *Melissa megapost*


:shocked: 

Linkage? Or haven't you made it yet? :$


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> Melina > Mickie


Death to this man. Ban his, Lady B. How did you come to that conclusion?



Lady B said:


> Lita > the whole fucking lot of em.


Quoted for truth. Check my first username on this board. I miss her.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Wm 9 is one of the greatest.
> 
> 
> Caesars Palace = ratings


Randy Savage announcing = bigger ratings.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Linkage? Or haven't you made it yet? :$



I haven't made it yet but its going to be 30 matches in total


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Oh. That = Ratings 



Mickie > Trish + Lita + Melina


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

JR in a toga = ratings.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Lady B, take a look at my banner request...puuuuuurrrrrrlease. :agree:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I miss Lita and Trish so much...

Someone make my Trish banner so I can cry a little bit more. HINT HINT GOOD GFXS PPL OF THE WORLD... APART FROM MOI 

MITB JUST BROKE A RULE!

NO BEGGING MODS FOR BANNER REQUESTS!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> are you flaming a mod?
> 
> ABUSING THE POWER! MWHAHAHAHAHA


:bs:



> Randy Savage announcing = bigger ratings.


JR's first appearance = even more ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady B said:


> I miss Lita and Trish so much...
> 
> Someone make my Trish banner so I can cry a little bit more. HINT HINT GOOD GFXS PPL OF THE WORLD... APART FROM MOI
> 
> ...


I shouldn't have to request one. You should just feel compelled to make one for me. And it should be good too. :agree: 

Doesn't your long-term WWF frenemy deserves a ballin' new banner?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Bethany vs Ally = Ratings 


OMFG Ally, I requested Trish, you should so request Lita


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, I'm bored.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :bs:
> 
> 
> 
> JR's first appearance = even more ratings


Gorilla Monsoon annoucing = even more ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^Oh. That = Ratings
> 
> 
> 
> *Mickie > Trish + Lita + Melina*


Why?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* WM7 > Carlito


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Lady B said:


> NO BEGGING MODS FOR BANNER REQUESTS!


Colt Cabana! :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* WM7 > Carlito


Whatever > Carlito


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady B said:


> Bethany vs *Ali* = Ratings


Spelling your opponents name wrong, so not cool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* WM7 > Carlito


KOTR '95 > Carlito


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* WM7 > Carlito


KOTR 95 > Carlito.


edit- god damn, beaten to it.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Fed up of getting a blank white page every other time I click a link here.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Lady B said:


> MITB JUST BROKE A RULE!
> 
> NO BEGGING MODS FOR BANNER REQUESTS!



Erm, erm, it wasn't me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm pissed that I can't make gifs anymore until someone possibly fufills my file exchange request(Unlikley)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


>


 



DDMac said:


>


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*ALI* request a Lita Banner. 

Me = Trish

You = Lita


that equals Ratings


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Sparki said:


> Fed up of getting a blank white page every other time I click a link here.



join the club :cuss:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

The definitive equation:

Lita >>> Mickie >>> Trish >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Melina.

On wrestling ability, I actually rate Torrie Wilson and Candice higher than Melina.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Any diva equation starts off with "Mickie >" 


Killa CaLi said:


>


Mackey > Tony


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

STOP ACTING LIKE OLD LADIES NAGGING! YOU PATHETIC MEN! JUST REFRESH!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Lady B said:


> *ALI* request a Lita Banner.
> 
> Me = Trish
> 
> ...


Can't you just make it for me? Do I really have to make a thread n' stuff?

I like that idea cause it means Me > You.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady B said:


> STOP ACTING LIKE OLD LADIES NAGGING! YOU PATHETIC MEN! JUST REFRESH!


aren't you the old lady


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

:agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I can't find the search funtion wtf


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Lady B said:


> STOP ACTING LIKE OLD LADIES NAGGING! YOU PATHETIC MEN! *JUST REFRESH*!


Refresh!? Refresh!? I'm hitting refresh more than my first sexual partner!!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

OMG!! Can I ever win a game of Yahoo pool?  

Truth: I got pulled out of not doing it anymore & lost. 0-18 now since last weekend. I might be the worse player ever. :cuss:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> aren't you the old lady


 :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Off to watch the Horsemen doc.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Does that mean I like The Ultimate Warrior?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3943240-post29.html


There's a little bit of Warrior in all of us my friend.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey, Guess who's the Womens champion?



Not Trish



Not Lita



Not Mickie



MELINA!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> Can't you just make it for me? Do I really have to make a thread n' stuff?
> 
> I like that idea cause it means Me > You.


k. I'm on it. Now allowed to but your muh girl rit?

Jerichololic's reason for ban #3

CALLING ME OLD!


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Jerichoholic said:


> aren't you the old lady


In terms of e-age, I'm the Mae Young of the forums. In terms of actual age, it's probably Bethany. :agree:


:$


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Hey, Guess who's the Womens champion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady B said:


> k. I'm on it. Now allowed to but your muh girl rit?
> 
> Jerichololic's reason for ban #3
> 
> CALLING ME OLD!


is there more to come?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Hey, Guess who's the Womens champion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's been the womens champ 6 times?


Not Melina - 1



Not Mickie - 2



Not Lita - 3



TRISH!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's a little bit of Warrior in all of us my friend.


We are all a part of 

*ONE WARRIOR NATION~!!!!!*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> OMG!! Can I ever win a game of Yahoo pool?
> 
> Truth: I got pulled out of not doing it anymore & lost. 0-18 now since last weekend. I might be the worse player ever. :cuss:


:lmao :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> We are all a part of
> 
> *ONE WARRIOR NATION~!!!!!*


Absolutely.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Who's been the womens champ 6 times?
> 
> 
> Not Melina - 1
> ...


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Hey, Guess who's the Womens champion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. So Cena > Austin? O rly?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Harvey Whippleman was the best Woman's champ of all time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Oh. So Cena > Austin? O rly?


Yeah


Way better


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Harvey Whippleman was the best Woman's champ of all time.


Harvina


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> Way better


o 

*Truth:* Seinfeld is on.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I want to marry Cena :$ 


WORD LIFE!


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Cena>>Austin. It's true I tells ya!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm pissed that Tito Ortiz and Dana White didn't box last night on the UFC special.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/76864-t-h-u-g-o-n-o-m-i.html

I made this guys "Dumbass Quotes" list.


:hb


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Who was over enough to headline Raw and win the strap twice in singles matches?

FUCKING LITA!!!

Truth - I probably shouldn't have laughed at Pyro's earlier posts. I was pretty young when I joined, I probably said some stupid shit, and my opinion's have changed drastically since then. 

Truth - But some of his opinions now are just as ridiculous, so I guess it's okay after all! :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> o
> 
> *Truth:* Seinfeld is on.


Flea Markets = ratings


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

steph > all.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I'm pissed that Tito Ortiz and Dana White didn't box last night on the UFC special.


Ortiz = No Ratings :evil:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Trish is a 7 time womens champion.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Lita and Trish = Overrated


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I'm pissed that Tito Ortiz and Dana White didn't box last night on the UFC special.


Because Ortiz is a pussy. That was a great documentary even though I knew no boxing match ever took place.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Beth Chapman's tits > Cryme Tyme


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've never said anything inconsistent ever on these forums. None of my early opinions disagree with my later opinions even in the slightest.



:side:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Minterz said:


> Lita and Trish = Overrated


Melina = Not good enough to be overrated.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^lol, true :$


Minterz said:


> Lita and Trish = Overrated


Si


AMP said:


> Because Ortiz is a pussy. That was a great documentary even though I knew no boxing match ever took place.


They built it better than any match WWE has had in a while.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to know what's so great about Mickie?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW said:


> I've never said anything inconsistent ever on these forums. None of my early opinions disagree with my later opinions even in the slightest.
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


To be fair, opinions do change over time.

When I first joined the forums I couldn't stand Cena and didn't mind Batista but now Cena is one of the most entertaining guys on the roster IMO and Batista is a waste of space.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd like to know what's so great about Mickie?


She's hot, and can wrestle


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> ^^^lol, true :$
> 
> Si
> They built it better than any match WWE has had in a while.


SpikeTV/UFC always does a good job building up fights before PPVs. I actually ordered my first UFC PPV because of the "Countdown to UFC ##" special on SpikeTV.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd like to know what's so great about Mickie?


She's the only current diva with porn pics that show her turd cutter.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lita=Greatness


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MITB said:


> To be fair, opinions do change over time.
> 
> When I first joined the forums I couldn't stand Cena and didn't mind Batista but now Cena is one of the most entertaining guys on the roster IMO and Batista is a waste of space.


I'm looking over some of my old posts and damn did I suck.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

MITB said:


> To be fair, opinions do change over time.
> 
> When I first joined the forums I couldn't stand Cena and didn't mind Batista but now Cena is one of the most entertaining guys on the roster IMO and Batista is a waste of space.


Yeah, opinions do change. As long as you can accept what you said before, and admit that you were wrong or that something legit has changed your opinion, and your not just following the crowd, then it's okay.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> She's the only current diva with porn pics that show her turd cutter.


Yeah, those pics are classy.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> She's the only current diva with porn pics that show her turd cutter.


Damn straight!!

I wonder if I type _Mickie James_ and _turd cutter_ into google, what I'd get!


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Brye said:


> She's hot, and can wrestle


Yeah and Ashley is hot


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> SpikeTV/UFC always does a good job building up fights before PPVs. I actually ordered my first UFC PPV because of the "Countdown to UFC ##" special on SpikeTV.


I gotta start watching more of this stuff. Had me dying to see them fight. I thought it was a swerve and Ortiz would show at the end.


Super Delfin said:


> She's the only current diva with porn pics that show her turd cutter.


Those pics have the opposite effect. :$


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Quoting, cause I can. 



Rebel By Design said:


> Who was over enough to headline Raw and win the strap twice in singles matches?
> 
> FUCKING LITA!!!


And because I fucked up the size tags the first time. :$

I haven't actually seen the pics in question, and I don't intend to. Girls gotta make a livin' somehow though.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm looking over some of my old posts and damn did I suck.


Took the words right outta my mouth. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Minterz said:


> Yeah and Ashley is hot


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Minterz said:


> Yeah and Ashley is hot


I know :$:side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

=*RATINGS*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> I gotta start watching more of this stuff. Had me dying to see them fight. I thought it was a swerve and Ortiz would show at the end.


Yeah, people say that UFC doesn't build their fights but they actually build their fights better in the 1-2 hours of TV they have the week before the PPV better than TNA and some WWE matches.

A swerve would have been awesome considering all the news reports with Ortiz saying why he backed out and shit.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Deine mutter hat haarige arschbacken!

*Truth:* That's German for 'your mom has a hairy ass'


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> I haven't actually seen the pics in question, and I don't intend to. Girls gotta make a livin'.


Nice decision. If you ever see them, you probably won't like her anymore.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Phenomenal1 said:


> =*RATINGS*


Is Evan Karagias even still alive?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Melina = butterface with no talent = No Ratings


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Brye said:


> I know :$:side:


:no:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because Ortiz is a pussy. That was a great documentary even though I knew no boxing match ever took place.


Yeah, I still enjoyed it. I thought they actually would box though.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice decision. If you ever see them, you probably won't like her anymore.


May I ask what's so awful about them?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, people say that UFC doesn't build their fights but they actually build their fights better in the 1-2 hours of TV they have the week before the PPV better than TNA and some WWE matches.
> 
> A swerve would have been awesome considering all the news reports with Ortiz saying why he backed out and shit.


Tito Ortiz needs to shoot Dana with a tazer gun to re-ignite their feud.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Phenomenal1 said:


> =*RATINGS*


Everybody three count..1, 2,...3! Awesome stable right there. Especially when they added Tank Abbott as their #1 fan and a backup singer/dancer. Now that = Ratings :lmao


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Melina = butterface with no talent = No Ratings


Mickie = Overrated and average looking


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> Is Evan Karagias even still alive?


Yes ma'am he is.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Minterz said:


> :no:


I beleive I'm entitled to an opinion


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/2256246-post1.html

:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Minterz said:


> Mickie = Overrated and average looking


Still better than Melina


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> I know :$:side:


:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Tito Ortiz needs to shoot Dana with a tazer gun to re-ignite their feud.


Sounds good to me.

Chuck Liddell ripped Ortiz the few times he spoke during the documentary, I marked.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

:lmao

The Maestro

:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> May I ask what's so awful about them?


Don't listen to the haters. They aren't the greatest, but I'd still lick her butt.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^:lmao:agree::side:


AMPLine4Life said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Chuck Liddell ripped Ortiz the few times he spoke during the documentary, I marked.


"All he's gotta do is hit him. Tito doesn't like to get hit." :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/2256246-post1.html
> 
> :lmao


I'm sad he got banned


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Still better than Melina


Sometimes :$


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

So awesome.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm sad he got banned


His fake career > Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> His fake career > Hulk Hogan.


:lmao :agree::$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> ^^^:lmao:agree::side:
> 
> "All he's gotta do is hit him. Tito doesn't like to get hit." :lmao


My favorite line was "I'm comin for you, you big headed blonde bitch"

Making fun of the size of Tito's head = ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> May I ask what's so awful about them?


It's like a porno shoot, among other things.


And it looks like there's a slice of roast beef between her legs.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> So awesome.


Please don't ever use the word "awesome" when referring to something The Vampire is involved in ever again. 


Thanks.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Once again not convinced that CM Punk is a member of the New Breed.

Truth-Going through the WCW Nitros of 1999 it is quite obvious when Vince Russo takes over the storylines and such.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Calling Melina a no talent is just ignorant. She may be vehemently annoying, but untalented? No.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

People in WFGF... read this, we have until sunday to make something that we don't know? 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wfgf/335461-venomous-battleground-countdown.html#post3946737


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> So awesome.


Doesn't look promising for Striker based on that pic.:sad:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's like a porno shoot, among other things.
> 
> 
> And it looks like there's a slice of roast beef between her legs.


Okay. Still not gonna change my opinion of her either way. The Arby's references make me laugh though.

Truth - Something I love: People who support somebody for whatever reason, even though they might not be all that great, and stick by them when others shit on them. There's some loyal fans on this board.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Rewatching The Horsemen documentary again currently. :$


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I want a red or white username. :cuss:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Okay. Still not gonna change my opinion of her either way. The Arby's references still make me laugh though.
> 
> *Truth - Something I love: People who support somebody for whatever reason, even though they might not be all that great, and stick by them when others shit on them. There's some loyal fans on this board.*


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> People in WFGF... read this, we have until sunday to make something that we don't know?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wfgf/335461-venomous-battleground-countdown.html#post3946737


Na, the stips will be posted Sunday, we will have like a week after that to get our work in i'd presume.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-"The Ax" requested that when Curt Hennig was inducted into the WWE HOF that his Rap is Crap song be used instead of Mr. Perfect.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

WCW said:


> Please don't ever use the word "awesome" when referring to something The Vampire is involved in ever again.
> 
> 
> Thanks.












so awesome


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> so awesome


:lmao 

Better.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

> Sometimes the plan backfires, though. Chris Masters -- another chiseled "Superstar" -- is stuck doing his dumb "you can't break the Master Lock" gimmick. Why? Because he can't wrestle.


Couldn't be more correct


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Might go check out the Aqua Teen movie tonight. Depending on how I feel.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Truth - I should go to bed. I'm really tired and I have a busy day tomorrow, but I want to wait for the new WWF show. :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Billy Kidman vs Shane Douglas in a viagra on a pole match. :lmao

Buff Bagwell vs David Flair in a DNA match. :lmao

Daffey, Madusa and Ed Ferrera as the Cruiserweight Champion :lmao


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: Words cannot describe how much I want this in my sig right now


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Truth - I should go to bed. I'm really tired and I have a busy day tomorrow, but I want to wait for the new WWF show. :$


Yeah, I wanna check it out too.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> Calling Melina a no talent is just ignorant. She may be vehemently annoying, but untalented? No.


She doesn't completely lack talent. I mean, she hasn't killed anybody yet but I've seen her do nothing impressive, not even in OVW.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody ever listen to the words of Kennedy's theme song?


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Anybody ever listen to the words of Kennedy's theme song?
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao


What are they?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Anybody ever listen to the words of Kennedy's theme song?
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao


I'm never bored enough to do that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll upload it real quick cuz I'm not writing it out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'll upload it real quick cuz I'm not writing it out.


I'm listening to it and it's hard to understand.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm listening to it but I don't really get the words. Hard to understand


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

The servers have been real fucking gay today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Watching the Horsemen doc.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I swear I can't understand a goddamn word in this song.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Make any other Warrior like posts, WCW?


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Kennedy Theme Lyrics: http://www.angelfire.com/ny2/RayNRon/lyrics/mrkennedy.html


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Watching WCW Monday Nitro from September 6,1999 and after this is WCW Fall Brawl.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

No Diesel.



suck it 123 said:


> Kennedy Theme Lyrics: http://www.angelfire.com/ny2/RayNRon/lyrics/mrkennedy.html


That makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Isn't it like "Turn up the music, light up the crowd. Turn up the gas.... or something."


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey, I just found this over at Antdogs. It has a shitload of current WWE themes in perfect quality. Big file, but np. Enjoy.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ol9sf7

Track Listing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWE_The_Music,_Vol._7


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MNMItTeamOnThescene said:


> Yo wassup, I am sorry for what I said about Cena. It was uncalled for and off-topic. I am sorry. Do you forgive me ? I will never do it again


A gift he sent to Pyro :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

"I turn up the treble, until it gets real loud. I feel so much better that way!"


"I'm gonna mess with your mind, cause I know that i can"


Gonna rock, gonna roll, gonna go toe to toe, Drop it like it's hot! Drop it like it's hot!"

:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - 7575 posts. :$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> "Drop it like it's hot"
> 
> I turn up the treble, until it gets real loud. I feel so much better that way!"
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

> "Cause it's a religion, and I'll show you the way."


:lmao

C'mon, who didn't think of Pyro?

I think somebody was high on something other than trouble when they wrote that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Some of those lyrics from that site aren't right. I don't think anyone knows for sure.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

> Gonna rock, gonna roll.
> Gonna go toe to toe.
> *Drop it like its hot.*


Snoop Dogg?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Some of those lyrics from that site aren't right. I don't think anyone knows for sure.


Mine are right. It's "turn up the treble"


not "turn up the trouble"

WTF does that mean


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Mine are right. It's "turn up the treble"
> 
> 
> not "turn up the trouble"
> ...


I thought it was treble too.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> WTF does that mean


I think you're right, but the rest of the song doesn't make much sense anyway.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Either way, the song gets a thumbs down


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MVP's theme > Kennedy's theme.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> A gift he sent to Pyro :lmao


Will that guy ever learn? It's amazing how many n00bs think Pyro is the be all and end all around here.:no:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Why is he sucking up to Pyro? Why not Rajah?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

> "I don't give a damn about the neighbourhood watch. I'll take you watch while the neighbourhood watch."


:lmao

Awesome rhyme, fools!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Another newbie here gets pissed that I think Cena is a decent wrestler.



> you don't know sh*t about cena. your are nothin but a dumb angle fan who thinks he knows too much. every person in this wold > cena.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh, god.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Like Tropicana I got the juice.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I hate sharing my room. 

Sup guys.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Truth: Finally got to 100,000 people downloaded my files. 

I now get 1 years free membership to megaupload and $100


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Temp.

Truth - Still rewatching The Horsemen documentary.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Tempest, how are you?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

West Texas ******** > nWo 2000


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I hate sharing my room.
> 
> Sup guys.


thats what i did for 16 years. until my brother moved out.

hey tempest whats up?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

> My pants couldn't be too tight. That's when I learned to fight.


Nothing beats a good WWE entrance theme.

No Chance In Hell > All.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

=*GREATNESS*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Oh you didn't know?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I actually like Deuce and Dominos theme :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Oh you didn't know?


Your ass better call sooooooooooooooooomebody!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Sup D, Brye. I'm doing okay I guess...



jeffdivalover said:


> thats what i did for 16 years. until my brother moved out.
> 
> hey tempest whats up?


I shared a room with my lil sister for 10 years. Now she has her own damn room but she's in my room all the damn time b/c of the damn Xbox live. :no:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

I like Ashley's theme. :$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I missed out/forgot a perfectly good OWNED banner when Cena beat Michaels

And I found the best pic for it:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If you watch Raws from 98, it's amazing how over everyone was over. EVERYONE on the roster was as over as the main event today.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> I like Ashley's theme. :$


I like her new one and her first one, I hated the 2nd one though


I'm doin pretty good Tempest


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

August 23,1999


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If you watch Raws from 98, it's amazing how over everyone was over. EVERYONE on the roster was as over as the main event today.


:hb


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

WCW said:


> If you watch Raws from 98, it's amazing how over everyone was over. EVERYONE on the roster was as over as the main event today.


That's because the crowds were so hot back then. And it made the shows just that much better.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> That's because the crowds were so hot back then. And it made the shows just that much better.


It did. There were at least twice the amount of signs in the crowd too.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Tempest :$



Rebel By Design said:


> That's because the crowds were so hot back then. And it made the shows just that much better.


Yeah, not to mention the fact that creative used to give all of them sufficient tv time. Still not sure how they did that.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Sup D, Brye. I'm doing okay I guess...
> 
> 
> I shared a room with my lil sister for 10 years. Now she has her own damn room but she's in my room all the damn time b/c of the damn Xbox live. :no:


move it to her (Xbox live) room, and you can come and annoy her. thats what i did with my brother.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> If you watch Raws from 98, it's amazing how over everyone was over. EVERYONE on the roster was as over as the main event today.


I wouldn't doubt it, though honestly I can't recall looking back.

I do remember a house show in Hampton VA one time, D.O.A was in a tag match and they got the crowd to start stomping the bleachers, clapping. Basically a really huge reaction to a team that didn't do much, at a house show no less.

The main event for that show was HBK (champ) vs. Undertaker in a Casket Match. I ran up to the gates after the match and touched the winged eagle belt when HBK was walking back to the dressing room.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Shawn Michaels got an earth shattering pop at WM 15.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> It did. There were at least twice the amount of signs in the crowd too.


Half of which said "Austin 3:16", "Suck It!", or "Foley is God"


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

That's why I think WWE is making a good move taking their TV shows to overseas markets, because the crowds are going to be mega hot because they rarely ever get WWE, much less it's big weekly shows. It also gives the domestic market time without them, so hopefully it'll mean more the next time they go to a certain place, and because they haven't had them for a while, they'll be hotter.

Not the most eloquent way to put it, but that's what my little mind is thinking.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I wouldn't doubt it, though honestly I can't recall looking back.
> 
> I do remember a house show in Hampton VA one time, D.O.A was in a tag match and they got the crowd to start stomping the bleachers, clapping. Basically a really huge reaction to a team that didn't do much, at a house show no less.
> 
> The main event for that show was HBK (champ) vs. Undertaker in a Casket Match. I ran up to the gates after the match and touched the winged eagle belt when HBK was walking back to the dressing room.


I was reading in another forum about this guy who said that back in the mid 90s, when business was really bad, during house shows in his town the wrestlers would hang out outside the dressing room and he would sit by the dressing room and eavesdrop in on their conversations and HBK would always talk about how fucked up he got the night before. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I went to a RAW in late '98. I can't remember anything about it though


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching Fully Loaded thanks to the link in Ali's sig


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Filthy Animals=Ratings


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Brye said:


> Watching Fully Loaded thanks to the link in Ali's sig


No prob.  It's a damn fine show, if you ask me.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Watching Fully Loaded thanks to the link in Ali's sig


Which year? 2000 was awesome.

EDIT: Nevemind I see it. <3.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Watched the first hour of the Horsemen doc, rather great. Need sleep now so I'll have to finish it tommorrow. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> No prob.  It's a damn fine show, if you ask me.


I remember watching it a long time ago and enjoying it. And I tried requesting it a while ago and got nothing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I have Rock/Benoit and HHH/Jericho Last Man Standing on VHS


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I went to a RAW in late '98. I can't remember anything about it though


I remember going to a house show in 98 and when Austin came out the lady behind me told me to sit down.

I was like 11. During the attitude era. During Austin's entrance. :no:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I got LOD foam shoulder pads/spikes at a WWF shown in 91 at the Philly Spectrum. I was f'n hardcore.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I remember going to a house show in 98 and when Austin came out the lady behind me told me to sit down.
> 
> I was like 11. During the attitude era. During Austin's entrance. :no:


:lmao Did you give her the finger?


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

WCW said:


> I remember going to a house show in 98 and when Austin came out the lady behind me told me to sit down.
> 
> I was like 11. During the attitude era. During Austin's entrance. :no:


I'd have stunned her. Just sayin'

I missed most of the attitude era, I didn't get into wrestling until 1999. Watching it back is still great, but not quite the same.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> :lmao Did you give her the finger?


Nah, I just continued standing. I showed her.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I still have my Sting mask. I think it's packed in the same box as my Iron Shiek Autograph.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I hate it when people talk about shows they have been to because I have only been to 2 WWE events and 2 local shows.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: My Scrubs Season 2 DVD set just came in now. Awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I remember going to a house show in 98 and when Austin came out the lady behind me told me to sit down.
> 
> I was like 11. During the attitude era. During Austin's entrance. :no:


:lmao:lmao

Should of flipped her off.



I went to a Smackdown in '99 as well. Only thing I remember was a Taker/Mankind buried alive match


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I hate it when people talk about shows they have been to because I have only been to 2 WWE events and 2 local shows.


I've only ever been to one Raw taping in 2005, my second ever show will be on the 23rd of this month for another Raw taping.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think I've been to 3 or 4 WWF house shows, a WCW house show, and a Nitro. I could have gone to the 01 Royal Rumble but I didn't. I regret that decision.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

At the show I went to last Summer, the lady behind me was screaming her love for Randy Orton throught Ortons entire match and I wanted to just tell her to shut up. And the kid in front of me was about 8 years old and used curse words that aren't allowed on this forum


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

"Big Show" is a slave name, according to a man that knows all about the painful history behind slavery...Hulk Hogan. He truly knows what it's like to struggle through the opression that many of his black brethren, like Big Show, have endured for centuries.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've been to 3 Raw house shows, A Nitro, and A WCW Saturday Night.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just watched the botched Lex Luger promo for Super Brawl Saturday.

I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

When I went to No Mercy 2000, there were some black kids sitting in front of me that got kicked out for using a laser pointer.


I laughed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hulk Hogan should make his own promotion.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I've only ever been to one Raw taping in 2005, my second ever show will be on the 23rd of this month for another Raw taping.


I went to a Smackdwon House show in November of 2003 and Unforgiven 2004. I could have went to Raw on Feb 12 of this year but decided not to. One of them decisions I regret.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

WCW said:


> I think I've been to 3 or 4 WWF house shows.


That's about what I've been to. Although, only was was still under the WWF banner, the rest were WWE.

This might sound a bit pathetic, but I was kicked out of my house by my primary care-giver at the time (refuse to call her my parent, long story). Anyway, I went back to get my stuff, and she pretty much destroyed anything that had any meaning to me, including all my old WWF merchandise and stuff. I wish I still had that stuff. Can't even replace it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I almost went to Summerslam 06 but the only seats left were in the nose bleeds and they were expensive


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> "Big Show" is a slave name, according to a man that knows all about the painful history behind slavery...Hulk Hogan. *He truly knows what it's like to struggle through the opression that many of his black brethren*, like Big Show, have endured for centuries.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> "Big Show" is a slave name, according to a man that knows all about the painful history behind slavery...Hulk Hogan. He truly knows what it's like to struggle through the opression that many of his black brethren, like Big Show, have endured for centuries.


:lmao I think I may put that in my sig


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THxQVcitE0s&mode=related&search=
lmao


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: I am on a live chat with WWE Billing & Technical support at the moment to try and figure out why I can't watch Heat videos on wwe.com


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Smackdown will be coming on in a couple of minutes. Which I'm watching. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Smackdown will be coming on in a couple of minutes. Which I'm watching. :agree:


Same here, so I'm logging off now.

later


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THxQVcitE0s&mode=related&search=
> lmao


I remember that. Vince got the shit beat out of him, but still ended up winning thanks to Stone Cold. I was laughing for almost 5 minutes when I watched it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope that Hogan/Big Show match gets uploaded here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hope that Hogan/Big Show match gets uploaded here.


Too bad there's the dumbass indy rule.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Too bad there's the dumbass indy rule.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/145011-john-carter.html

I approve the 'azn pride' part of his sig. :side:


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

WCW said:


> Too bad there's the dumbass indy rule.


:no:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Platt said:


> :no:


Just admit the rule sucks man. Nobody was capable of saying anything reasonable to justify it yet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Platt said:


> :no:


Any rule that prevents me from seeing the match of the century is dumb.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Just admit the rule sucks man. Nobody was capable of saying anything reasonable to justify it yet.


You mean, aside from helping the indy promotion stay afloat by not giving away the money matches (most of the time), right? Yeah, that reason sucked.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TNA needs the money more than ROH does:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> You mean, aside from helping the indy promotion stay afloat by not giving away the money matches (most of the time), right? Yeah, that reason sucked.


In my opinion, yeah it kind of does when you look at the other issues surrounding downloading wrestling media here.

Then again, I don't get to say what goes and what doesn't so whatever. I can already buy bootleg indy DVDs for like $2 anyways.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> TNA needs the money more than ROH does:lmao


TNA has access to hundreds of millions, while ROH doesn't. So, even though TNA isn't turning a profit as of a few months ago, they have a large pocket to dip in to.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> You mean, aside from helping the indy promotion stay afloat by not giving away the money matches (most of the time), right? Yeah, that reason sucked.


All the torrent sites and several other sites have indy matches and I don't see it effecting the Indys at all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> TNA has access to hundreds of millions, while ROH doesn't. So, even though TNA isn't turning a profit as of a few months ago, they have a large pocket to dip in to.


Are you telling me that if Panda ever pulled their funding, you would quit giving out TNA media and streams?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: The American Deal or No Deal looks a lot more glitzy and glamorous than our one 

Truth: I might finally get round to watching a bit of ECW now.

What is the match of the century :$

How is everyone keeping?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> All the torrent sites and several other sites have indy matches and I don't see it effecting the Indys at all.


You'd probably see it affecting them if they DIDN'T exist, because more people would buy the DVD's. Most of the good indys were started in the age of the internet, so their shows would be leaked either way, so since it's been going on since their inception of course you won't see an affect. However, if none of those sites existed, I guarantee there'd be a rise in profit for all of the companies, and maybe Ian would be able to pay everyone on time each show, instead of having to not pay one of the workers because a large enough crowd didn't come.


> Are you telling me that if Panda ever pulled their funding, you would quit giving out TNA media and streams?


Depends if they got funding back. If after a month or two no one picked them up and news reports legitimately announce that they have no money, then yes, I'd suggest doing that. However, not my call.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> What is the match of the century :$


It's the match they don't want you to see!!!!!

*Truth:* I'd like to have a discussion on the subject in suggestions and help instead of here or rants.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> You'd probably see it affecting them if they DIDN'T exist, because more people would buy the DVD's. Most of the good indys were started in the age of the internet, so their shows would be leaked either way, so since it's been going on since their inception of course you won't see an affect. However, if none of those sites existed, I guarantee there'd be a rise in profit for all of the companies, and maybe Ian would be able to pay everyone on time each show, instead of having to not pay one of the workers because a large enough crowd didn't come.


I'm sure the WWE's profit would increase without these sites too, and by a lot.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Who? Who? Who? :$


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

WCW said:


> All the torrent sites and several other sites have indy matches and I don't see it effecting the Indys at all.


That's a point. It would be a noble thing if everybody was doing it, but they're not, so why should we? Do we not want to benefit from the extra traffic it might bring, and therefore, the extra potential paying members, or is having morals more important to the people that run this site? I really don't think it is, and it shouldn't be.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Who? Who? Who? :$


Paul Wright (not his slave name, Big Show) against Hulk Hogan in Memphis.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a pirate


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm a pirate


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ninjas > Pirates. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The crowd wants Kennedy to turn face.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm sure the WWE's profit would increase without these sites too, and by a lot.


Not by a lot, as WWE can be accessed a lot easier than indy shows/matches/etc. But, yes, their profit would increase a bit...however, it's really about simple math. Let's say WWE has 100,000,000, TNA has 10,000,000, and ROH has 1,000,000, and let's say the torrent sites make them lose about $10,000 in total (per year or something...I dunno, imaginary but ballpark numbers). Who's more affected by losing the money? That's chump change to WWE, a small bill for TNA, and a no-showing paycheck for ROH/other indys.


> That's a point. It would be a noble thing if everybody was doing it, but they're not, so why should we? Do we not want to benefit from the extra traffic it might bring, and therefore, the extra potential paying members, or is having morals more important to the people that run this site? I really don't think it is, and it shouldn't be.


Wanna call up Brandon Thomaselli's family and tell'em that we're part of the reason his kid didn't get a birthday gift? Yeah, I know that's an extreme example, but I don't think some people understand how little indy wrestlers make on average, so taking $20 by uploading a show (even if everyone else is doing it, which is a poor excuse) is like taking someone's paycheck.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Smackdown.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm downloading Battle Of The Icons right now to put on my PSP


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Not by a lot, as WWE can be accessed a lot easier than indy shows/matches/etc. But, yes, their profit would increase a bit...however, it's really about simple match. Let's say WWE has 100,000,000, TNA has 10,000,000, and ROH has 1,000,000, and let's say the torrent sites make them lose about $10,000 in total (per year or something...I dunno, imaginary but ballpark numbers). Who's more affected by losing the money? That's chump change to WWE, a small bill for TNA, and a no-showing paycheck for ROH/other indys.


I don't know much about ROH but I'm pretty sure they do fine financially. I just don't think you can pick and choose your morality like that. They also wouldn't lose the same amount of money because people download more WWE and TNA stuff anyway.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love The Ghost Whisperer*


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Has that match happened yet or do you mean once it does happen, it can't be uploaded? Or am I just being very gullible! I thought everyone was discussing a ROH match.

Truth: Playing Territory War.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- psyched to see ATHF:MFFT tonight.

:hb

Do you know how many birthdays there re in a year?

Hundreds. Literally, hundreds.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Ashley sucks at sounding like she is in pain. That sounded like laughter.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Has that match happened yet or do you mean once it does happen, it can't be uploaded? Or am I just being very gullible! I thought everyone was discussing a ROH match.
> 
> Truth: Playing Territory War.


It's going to happen this weekend I think. It'll be the biggest indy match of all time apparently.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

YAY! ASHLEY'S HURT AGAIN!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I don't know much about ROH but I'm pretty sure they do fine financially. I just don't think you can pick and choose your morality like that. They also wouldn't lose the same amount of money because people download more WWE and TNA stuff anyway.


Yes, they do fine finanaically as in they make a nice profit considering they're an indy...but, they're still an indy, no pockets full of cash everywhere. Picking and choosing morality based on solid facts and reasons why seems good to me. Again, it's simple; WWE and TNA wrestlers are still guaranteed a paycheck if some extra DVD's aren't sold, while indy wrestlers aren't. And I know you know that's true.

As far as downloading more often than ROH, eh, probably true but it's not by that much, as TNA and WWE can be accessed in cheap prices in local stores around the country, and most people I know would rather spend $8 on the DVD instead of downloading it for free (time reasons and such).


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Saw Disturbia today and liked it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Truth: Ashley sucks at sounding like she is in pain. That sounded like laughter.


:lmao


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Spartanlax said:


> Wanna call up Brandon Thomaselli's family and tell'em that we're part of the reason his kid didn't get a birthday gift? Yeah, I know that's an extreme example, but I don't think some people understand how little indy wrestlers make on average, so taking $20 by uploading a show (even if everyone else is doing it, which is a poor excuse) is like taking someone's paycheck.


Yeah, I understand that, and how little indy workers get payed, and it sucks. I would change it, if I could, but it's not going to happen. The way I see it, if people don't want to pay for a show, then they won't. They'll find a way to watch it for free. Therefore, why shouldn't we take advantage of the extra traffic having it on our site could bring. We're a company too, aren't we? This site costs money to run, and we need paying members to supply that money. If the independant promoters are going to be losing money either way, it makes no sense in us turning down potential profit just so we feel better about not depriving the independants, who aren't benefitting from us doing so.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yes, they do fine finanaically as in they make a nice profit considering they're an indy...but, they're still an indy, no pockets full of cash everywhere. Picking and choosing morality based on solid facts and reasons why seems good to me. Again, it's simple; WWE and TNA wrestlers are still guaranteed a paycheck if some extra DVD's aren't sold, while indy wrestlers aren't. And I know you know that's true.


It's true but if you run your company well enough then it shouldn't matter if a few people pirate matches. Look at ECW, they couldn't afford to pay people in an era before downloading matches and look at ROH, they do fine in an era of piracy. It's more about how well you manage your money then anything.

People are going to find ways to download matches if they're on this site or not anyway. Torrents have made the multimedia section obsolete IMO.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Deuce and Domino = ratings


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: JBL just lied.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3947632-post1.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saHs6J0OXVI

:lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: L&K are out. I honestly hope they keep the SD! tag titles for another year. Dull or not to people.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope I see a running stomp to the face tonight on Smackdown.

Really. I do.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What promotion is the Hogan/Big Show match happening in?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

London fucked up :lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Yeah, I understand that, and how little indy workers get payed, and it sucks. I would change it, if I could, but it's not going to happen. The way I see it, if people don't want to pay for a show, then they won't. They'll find a way to watch it for free. Therefore, why shouldn't we take advantage of the extra traffic having it on our site could bring. We're a company too, aren't we? This site costs money to run, and we need paying members to supply that money. If the independant promoters are going to be losing money either way, it makes no sense in us turning down potential profit just so we feel better about not depriving the independants, who aren't benefitting from us doing so.


The indys are benefitting by us not doing full show uploads and main events (until 6 months later, after people planning on buying the DVD would have already done so). They're benefitting because if we did allow all that, they'd lose even more money, but since we don't do it, they aren't losing any more money. And if people don't want to pay for a show, most of them will definitely try to find a way to watch it for free...but if they don't know any other sites aside from us, they're kinda fucked, aren't they? As far as "we're a company" and such...sure this site is a company, but to make them more money at the expense of indy wrestlers, especially when they aren't doing jack-shit to improve this place (oh, glowing usernames, much better than faster servers or a search function), seems pretty stupid to me. 

To me, your argument is pretty much "everyone else is doing it, so it's okay", which to me is a weak argument.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, that fuck up looked like it hurt.

Was he trying to land on the rope? I would've thought they would edit that part out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If the owner of this site ever found out about the Indy rule he'd change it back in a flash. :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah it looked like he was trying to jump onto the rope and then do something else but he messed it up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If the owner of this site ever found out about the Indy rule he'd change it back in a flash. :lmao


That's business


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> If the owner of this site ever found out about the Indy rule he'd change it back in a flash.


If the owner of these forums knew anything about baseball/basketball/paintball/wrestling/lacrosse/whatever other sports forums they own, then they might be decent owners.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's business


I think I'll shoot him a PM informing him of this.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Melvin Guillard tested positive for Cocaine after UFN 9 :lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: L&K continue to keep the tag gold & I am happy.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I think I'll shoot him a PM informing him of this.


I hope you're joking.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I think I'll shoot him a PM informing him of this.


I'll mark out, cause that's business


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I still want to see that movie Stone Cold is in.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3947770-post35.html

Truth: I hope this guy is joking.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3947770-post35.html
> 
> Truth: I hope this guy is joking.


That guy posts in here from time to time. We think it's either Chaos or JKA.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Isn't Chaos only temp banned though?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think he was Perma Banned.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It's me, actually.

OSWERV~!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh ok I guess it could be him then.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> It's me, actually.
> 
> OSWERV~!!


Not a Russo swerve though


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Im here


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3947770-post35.html
> 
> Truth: I hope this guy is joking.


*That's too obvious. He has to be joking or just playing his gimmic.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's a re-joiner, we're 99% sure of that.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

How are ya Dark Church?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek or Cal, how was Colbert last night? I missed it.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Did anyone see the newest South Park?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Derek or Cal, how was Colbert last night? I missed it.


It was good. watch it.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Cal did you see you're quoted as an idiot in someones sig?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody got a link to MVP's theme song??



Diesel said:


> Derek or Cal, how was Colbert last night? I missed it.


I missed it too.


:sad:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Still sick but besides that I am doing good. How are you Cowie?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RDX said:


> Did anyone see the newest South Park?


Yeah, it was okay.

They half-assed the plot so they could capitalize on the popularity of 300 while it was still some-what fresh.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Hey Cal did you see you're quoted as an idiot in someones sig?


Yeah


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Anybody got a link to MVP's theme song??
> 
> 
> I missed it too.
> ...


Here it is I hope this works for you:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=174231304

:$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Dark Church said:


> Still sick but besides that I am doing good. How are you Cowie?


I'm good thankyou  I'm in a prick of a mood but other than that just fine and dandy.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Cowie. :$


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah, it was okay.
> 
> They half-assed the plot so they could capitalize on the popularity of 300 while it was still some-what fresh.


I thought it was average as well. The begginning of it was the funniest, as well as the Mexicans being involved in it. But that was pretty much it.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah


The guy is an out and out wanker anyways :side:

Smooooch Diesel


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao at Ashley selling her leg being hurt.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm 99% sure that Tarzan is Chaos.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I laughed at that as well. RVD also sucks at showing pain.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RDX said:


> Here it is I hope this works for you:
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=174231304
> 
> :$


:hb :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


>





I should PM Rob about the Indy rule. It would be the most hilarious thing in the history of this site.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

WCW said:


> I'm 99% sure that Tarzan is Chaos.


He's been busy playing soggy sayo :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* ECW is the most feared 3 letters since HIV


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I should PM Rob about the Indy rule. It would be the most hilarious thing in the history of this site.


Do it.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

MARK HERNY >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ALL


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141014-king-bookah.html

This individual is disobeying sig rules and should be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141014-king-bookah.html
> 
> This individual is disobeying sig rules and should be dealt with accordingly.


Absolutely


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141014-king-bookah.html
> 
> This individual is disobeying sig rules and should be dealt with accordingly.


I would of been banned already.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Do it.


He hasn't logged on since January.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He hasn't logged on since January.


:lmao


I'm sending out the $30 for the Clash set on Monday.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Los Luchadors


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

That was one of the weakest DQs I've ever seen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Backlash is looking good. I may download it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> Los Luchadors
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao 

Somehow I remember that show.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I hope Cena loses at Backlash but I doubt he will.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching Payback.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

1 2 you hear the clock tickin'
tick tock you're about to start livin'


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am sick of Taker/Batista tag matches.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

WCW said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He got backhanded by the star of "End of Days"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm surprised they let someone just bitch slap and beat the crap out of their top wrestler.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm surprised they let someone just bitch slap and beat the crap out of their top wrestler.


He didn't slap Austin?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> He didn't slap Austin?


Triple H >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Austin.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Austin >>> Triple H


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Gillberg > Blue Meanie


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Triple H >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Austin.


How?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> How?


Lets break it down.

Mic Skills: Triple H
Wrestling Ability: Triple H
Drawing Power: Triple H

Overall: Triple H


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Christ. These guys have been going for a good 25 minutes. I can't even remember the last time I've seen a main event last this long.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Gillberg >>> Goldberg


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Because instead of walking out when he doesn't get what he wants, he has sexual intercourse with some woman named Stephanie and gets another title reign.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Because instead of walking out when he doesn't get what he wants, he has sexual intercourse with some woman named Stephanie and gets another title reign.


Exactly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Lets break it down.
> 
> Mic Skills: Triple H
> Wrestling Ability: Triple H
> ...


Dave Meltzer hasn't rated any HHH matches *****


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Because instead of walking out when he doesn't get what he wants, he has sexual intercourse with some woman named Stephanie and gets another title reign.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Dave Meltzer hasn't rated any HHH matches *****


Why does Arnold have the WWF title? I don't remember that episode at all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ It was a replica that they gave him (the leather part was Blue instead of Black)

Truth- Londrick/D&D and MVP/Benoit were better tonight than they were at their last PPV matches.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Here, Just watched SD!


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I didnt watch Smackdown tonight


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Why does Arnold have the WWF title? I don't remember that episode at all.


I'm pretty sure Arnold can do whatever he wants.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm pretty sure Arnold can do whatever he wants.


Austin >>> Arnold >>> Triple H


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought SD was pretty good


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Arnold had relations with Linda McMahon, as wrestling logic say sex with powerful bitch = Title = Ratings.

It also works in reverse order. I'm telling you, this is a fact of life!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I often wonder where this site would be right now without Redsilver.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> I often wonder where this site would be right now without Redsilver.


It'd have pretty bad bathrooms :side:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Who?

CaLIGula should go see a doctor. Those question marks above his head certainly can't be good for his health.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao



WCW said:


> I often wonder where this site would be right now without Redsilver.


The Fortune 500


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just did an unusually large amount of modding in the WWE section, probably more than Pyro has done this year 

AL CAPOWNAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Bubba T is mister funny guy tonight it seems. He's got jokes. Sadly, I don't laugh at jokes made by nig...naggers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Just did an unusually large amount of modding in the WWE section, probably more than Pyro has done this year
> 
> AL CAPOWNAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I saw that. I fully expect to see a rant made on you within the next hour or so because of it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Just did an unusually large amount of modding in the WWE section, probably more than Pyro has done this year
> 
> AL CAPOWNAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Here


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm wondering if a thread here in Word Games where you have a brief say on the poster above you, in other words name association to the poster above, would work or just die.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


www.gtfo.org


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Haidys said:


> I'm wondering if a thread here in Word Games where you have a brief say on the poster above you, in other words name association to the poster above, would work or just die.


You mean the "Above You" thread?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Crackdown for the 360 is a great fucking game


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos made a rant


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> You mean the "Above You" thread?


:lmao


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Derek said:


> You mean the "Above You" thread?


No it's a little different. So if someone like say you posted. The next person would post the first thing that comes to mind about you or the particular person.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Chaos made a rant


Laughable at best


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Laughable at best


I'm 85% sure it is. Maybe Bubba can check the IP


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Crackdown for the 360 is a great fucking game


How come you don't invite me when we are both on LIVE? Ya scared I'll show you up in your own Crackdown world?

Shut the hell up, Ghetto Anthony.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Paper Mario and maybe GRAW 2 are coming in Monday.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm so bored. I got no BTB and I can't make gifs


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wanna see a Benoit/MVP 2/3 falls match


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'm so bored. I got no BTB and I can't make gifs


Go to your local Movie theater and go see Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film For Theaters.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm 85% sure it is. Maybe Bubba can check the IP


Give me a more recent post by Chaos. Looking at his profile is not reliable and I don't want to strain this amazing server by running an IP check.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Give me a more recent post by Chaos. Looking at his profile is not reliable and I don't want to strain this amazing server by running an IP check.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3920558-post58.html


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek said:


> Go to your local Movie theater and go see Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film For Theaters.


Its not coming here


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Go to your local Movie theater and go see Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film For Theaters.


:side: ok. Its a little late now though


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Shut the hell up, Ghetto Anthony.


k.










:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Its not coming here


You need to write your local Congressman and tell him to use his political power to make the Theater get it, or you'll threaten to reveal that he is having a secret gay relationship. 

There's a 50% chance that you'll be right.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They buried Jarrett pretty good on the Horsemen DVD.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> You need to write your local Congressman and tell him to use his political power to make the Theater get it, or you'll threaten to reveal that he is having a secret gay relationship.
> 
> There's a 50% chance that you'll be right.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm about to watch Yokozuna/Taker from RR '94


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> How come you don't invite me when we are both on LIVE? Ya scared I'll show you up in your own Crackdown world?


Yea, thats it, I don't want to get outshined in my own game

truth: Benoit and Mvp had a great match, and I liked seeing Pyro's messiah job


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek said:


> You need to write your local Congressman and tell him to use his political power to make the Theater get it, or you'll threaten to reveal that he is having a secret gay relationship.
> 
> There's a 50% chance that you'll be right.


Mayor Brown isn't that exciting. :/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- leaving to go see ATHF:MFFT

BBL. LOL. OMG. WTF. Abreviation.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- leaving to go see ATHF:MFFT
> 
> BBL. LOL. OMG. WTF. Abreviation.


Later


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Shocking...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

The ATHF movie looks retarded ,the show hasn't been good since 2003


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Shocking...


 

You've got to be kidding me


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, thats it, I don't want to get outshined in my own game
> 
> truth: Benoit and Mvp had a great match, and I liked seeing Pyro's messiah job


meh

The IP's don't match, but they are both AOL proxys. The fact that that new guy knew about WEL just raises suspicions.

I used to be keen on this type of stuff, without the use of mod tools. My habtiual inactiveness, laziness, and not really giving a fuck killed most of it though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos uses AOL:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Chaos uses AOL:lmao


AOL is malware, installed all this unknown shit on my computer


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Imperfect made me think my movie request was filled


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> You've got to be kidding me


Awesome if WWE fires her


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Awesome if WWE fires her




That girl needs to start drinking milk, it grows strong bones


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I know he does, but I don't have enough concrete to warrant a extended ban on him (I hate premimum memberships). It's mainly a wait and see thing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> AOL is malware, installed all this unknown shit on my computer


I uninstalled it like a year ago.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> That girl needs to start drinking milk, it grows strong bones


That dude bores me, wasn't going to tell you this but I lmao when she said she was a diva

going to play Legend of Zelda now


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: LOL

More Truth: Finishshing off WWF, jus home from a really fucking great night out. ALthough, how good can it be cnsdering I'm home on my own...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: LOL
> 
> More Truth: Finishshing off WWF, jus home from a really fucking great night out. ALthough, how good can it be cnsdering I'm home on my own...


I hope I'm not as injury prone as the real Ashley in your BTB


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: LOL
> 
> More Truth: Finishshing off WWF, jus home from a really fucking great night out. ALthough, how good can it be cnsdering I'm home on my own...


:hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: LOL
> 
> More Truth: Finishshing off WWF, jus home from a really fucking great night out. ALthough, how good can it be cnsdering I'm home on my own...


Monty im just wondering whats you're IQ? i know its really high, but how high is it? 180?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> Monty im just wondering whats you're IQ? i know its really high, but how high is it? 180?


Now's not the time to ask him, he's wasted. :agree: 

Truth: New banner! Jae did a great job.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

EGame said:


> Now's not the time to ask him, he's wasted. :agree:
> 
> Truth: New banner! Jae did a great job.


he is? are you sure?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> Now's not the time to ask him, he's wasted. :agree:
> 
> Truth: New banner! Jae did a great job.


Nice banner


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: LOL
> 
> More Truth: Finishshing off WWF, jus home from a really fucking great night out. ALthough, how good can it be cnsdering I'm home on my own...


Jeff he spelled quite a few words wrong there and Monty does not regurally make alot of spelling errors so he is drunk.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> Monty im just wondering whats you're IQ? i know its really high, but how high is it? 180?





> Nows not the time to ask him, he's wasted.


:agree: 

Honestly Jeff, I dont know. It varies depending on the test. Ive had scores ragning from 140 to 190, which one to take is anyoones guess.

Truth: WWF shouldbe up within the hour. Its takign me quite some time to finish tit off, trying my best to have it error free


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> he is? are you sure?


Quite.



> Nice banner


Thanks . I'm glad I can get Jae to do a request for me from time to time. I hardly ever get banners anymore in the GFX section.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :agree:
> 
> Honestly Jeff, I dont know. It varies depending on the test. Ive had scores ragning from 140 to 190, which one to take is anyoones guess.
> 
> Truth: WWF shouldbe up within the hour. Its takign me quite some time to finish tit off, trying my best to have it error free


damn! 140-190 the highest i ever got is like 130. 

 

truth: Ashley got injured again, i bet brye is pissed off as hell.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> damn! 140-190 the highest i ever got is like 130.
> 
> 
> 
> truth: Ashley got injured again,* i bet brye is pissed off as hell*.


Go a page back and you'll see I got a bit angry


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: Guyan just made me crack up by the matter of fact way he said that. Quality stuff dude 

I detected slight tipsyness from Dave but if he's had an IQ test I'm sure he still remembers his IQ though. It's something like the IQ of all the ginger posters on the forum combined and then multiplied by five (sorry DG and Carl )


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Mike can u go on msn?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I love you all! Oh who the fuck am I kidding, just some of you 

Anyways whats up everybody?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Go a page back and you'll see I got a bit angry


^^^^^ not much McQueen i watched Samoa Joe vs Jay Briscoe Steel Cage Match yesturday, jay lost alot fo blood.

 im sorry she got injured but she gets hurt alot. she won't get fired.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I love you all! Oh who the fuck am I kidding, just some of you
> 
> Anyways whats up everybody?


Hey Mcqueen


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike :$

Truth: I am getting tired, I'll probably get some sleep soon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I am addicted to the Street Fighter game for the PSP.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: My computer is running a bit slow right now and I'm downloading some wrestling but I can quickly pop on for a few minutes if that is any use :$

Sorry about that being all I can offer <3

EDIT:
Howdy McQueen 

No problem GuyGame. Be sure to rest up if you're tired. Half four here but I'm not too bad yet.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry Brye 

Since I can't rep you


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Eric loves me. :$

Truth - Canucks are going to lose this game. Damn it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Minterz said:


> Sorry Brye
> 
> Since I can't rep you


Thanks.

Maybe she'll come out in a wheel chair each week


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

No probs Mkie!

<3


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

This girl it too good looking to be on YouTube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GkCgh-Bbo8


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: My computer is running a bit slow right now and I'm downloading some wrestling but I can quickly pop on for a few minutes if that is any use :$
> 
> Sorry about that being all I can offer <3
> 
> ...


Haha, no chance I would be able to stay up that late on the computer. 

Truth: I'm off for the night, later people.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Later Guyan


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> No probs Mkie!
> 
> <3


The ratings will continue to fall if I get bumped off the WWF show again this week.

:gun:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Eric loves me. :$
> 
> Truth - Canucks are going to lose this game. Damn it.


You know it big boy! Ok enough creepyness, however I love the iBotch avatar :lmao

I wonder if there is a Muta iWizard out there?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The ratings will continue to fall if I get bumped off the WWF show again this week.
> 
> :gun:


CP PRe-thingyed by "user"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm as lost as you on that one Cali


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Good night Guy-game.

Truth: My sleeping patterns are all over the place 

I'm off now though although I'll pop back at some point to check Dave's show.

You know Cali that if Dave is saving you then it just means he wants to get your part perfect, right


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm logging off too now, later


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm a main eventer.

Cali is a curtain jerker. Sozry.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL @ t h u g o n o m i 

He red repped me for my Horsemen thread and thinks I'm bothered by it :lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I found a better one.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - The Chris Hero in ROH losing streak continues. Why you would book a guy who is perhaps your overall best talent and most over heel to lose every match this year so far is beyond me.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Should I get my name change to chris hero :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I'm a main eventer.
> 
> Cali is a curtain jerker. Sozry.


I've been informed that you are incorrect:hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: Should I get my name change to chris hero :side:


Nah, your a whole different kinda animal Heel and a majority of people actually like you.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Yea, I know, I was kidding with that lol.

I wish had ROH more available to me, I want to keep up with it on a consistent basis.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching Triple H/Austin NWO 2001.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i wish ROH was on tv. it would be awesome seeing it every week.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Watching Triple H/Austin NWO 2001.


Nice


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Jackie Gayda walks about "The Match from hell - Chris Nowinski & Jackie versus Trish & Bradshaw"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPKM49U0iCY

Pretty interesting little shoot. Check it out. + Jackie is hot.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> Truth- Watching Triple H/Austin NWO 2001.


That was pure brilliance. 

Austin out wrestled Trips in fall 1, HHH out brawled Austin in fall 2, and in fall 3 it was anyones game and the ending was pure electricity.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder what Austin says to people when he stuns them and then climbs over their body and starts yelling in their face.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

He probably says "Its sucks to be you, now have a beer"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> He probably says "Its sucks to be you, now have a beer"


:lmao 

Truth- Triple H's Motorhead theme debuted at the 01 Royal Rumble


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

How have things been going Marcus  It's been a long time since I've seen you around the same time I've been online. How's your split game with David been going?

Truth: Going to bed soon I think! Only Fools lined up in the DVD player ready and waiting :$

EDIT:
Undertaker's Rollin' theme debuted at Armageddon 2000, or somewhere around that point :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I wonder what Austin says to people when he stuns them and then climbs over their body and starts yelling in their face.


"I'm still mad about Debra taking half my shit"?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> How have things been going Marcus  It's been a long time since I've seen you around the same time I've been online. How's your split game with David been going?


David quit on me, yo.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I just realised I've been listening to The Killers - Read My Mind on cycle for about 20 minutes :$

It's interesting that some random indy fed has this big Wight v Hogan match this weekend when as you have said WCW, Vince originally wanted it for Mania. A weird twist of fate indeed. Sorry for being late responding to that :$

Any progress report Dave?

EDIT:
Couldn't keep up with you or got bored trouncing you in the ratings??? I have a suspicion as to which one it was


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They've played up that Triple H is a great technical wrestler and not really a brawler in his Street Fight with Foley, his Three Stages of Hell match, and his WM 22 match but most of his good matches are really brawls.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I will lol if reports are that the Hogan/Show match at the Indy Show gets "This Sucks Dick" chants and Vince will sigh with relief that he didn't pull the trigger to do it lol.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> EDIT:
> Couldn't keep up with you or got bored trouncing you in the ratings??? I have a suspicion as to which one it was


I was WCW, he was WWF. He was killing me, obviously, but I was steadily moving up. We got through a month and a half.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hogan is doing this match to prove that "Hulkamania is bigger then the WWE". What an ego that man has.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> They've played up that Triple H is a great technical wrestler and not really a brawler in his Street Fight with Foley, his Three Stages of Hell match, and his WM 22 match but most of his good matches are really brawls.


How far are you in the match?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> How far are you in the match?


1st fall. Triple H has Austin in the figure 4.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I would agree with the aforemade statement of WCW.

I can see the Hogan/Show match being surprisingly decent and Vince resting his bald head in his hands. Will it be better or worse than Kane/Khali was at Mania, do you think?

Truth: I don't look a thing like Jesus but I talk like a gentleman, like you imagined when you were young :$ :$ :$

EDIT:
Oh so of course you would have needed a lot longer to overtake him but at least you can say you were getting there. What did you have that could top your Tista/Sexual Chocolate feud?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> 1st fall. Triple H has Austin in the figure 4.


Watch out for HHH's awesome selling of the arm and Austin's not so awesome selling of the leg.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I can't see Hogan/Show being decent. Hogan is old and fragile and Big Show, while good for the size he is, I just don't see him carrying Hogan to a good much less decent match. I like both Hogan/Show, but the egofest is ruining everything about the aura of it.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

5 mins mike.

Apologies to all, I'm absolutelt y locked so my wit may not be as sharp as per normal


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I can see the Hogan/Show match being surprisingly decent and Vince resting his bald head in his hands. Will it be better or worse than Kane/Khali was at Mania, do you think?


They're good friends and have worked together tons in the past but then again it is Hogan and The Big Show and neither of them are anywhere near their prime so you never know.

They say Show has lost like 75 pounds since leaving the WWE though.

Whoops, I just referred to him by his slave name.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I think saying Show is passable. Oh wait you went whole hog and said T*e B*g Sh*w, how dare thee!

Yeah, I think their past chemistry and the big match feel for an indy show could make it go by okay but it will be by no means a classic and like you say there is a lot of ring rust. I would definitely download it if it was uploadable though just out of intrigue.

75 pounds, holy hell! That's like a heavy percentage of his overall weight!

Don't apologise Dave! Everyone knows it will be as much of a masterpiece as ever and well worth the wait.

Sorry for the pressure :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I mark for a 2x4 wrapped in fake barbed wire.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I mark for a 2x4 wrapped in fake barbed wire.


I rarely mark for any match that involves Barbed Wire, especially fake.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - DSW cancelled their show scheduled in my town for next Friday, most likely due to the crappy turn out at the show 2 weeks ago. I was kinda looking forward to going to the return show....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ the red rep comments I get from idiots


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Paul Wight: Master, Can I just go by my name?

Vince: No, You will be known as the Big Show and will do my bidding.

Big Show: Yes Master, I can do. Need me to shuck the corn and pick the apples?

Vince: No, just need you to lay on couches and dream of cheesburgers and get suplexed while ring breaks.

Big Show: K Master.

*Big Show's Contract Expires*

Paul Wight: I'm free from my slave name, I can be known as Paul Wight, oh wait, Paul Wight sounds like a jobber name. Woot Woot, I'm a main eventer with a jobber name


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Post them Cali, we all want to laugh too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Paul Wight: Master, Can I just go by my name?
> 
> Vince: No, You will be known as the Big Show and will do my bidding.
> 
> ...


His original name was going to be "Titan, the corporate giant" a play off of the fact he debuted in the corporation and the Titan Towers. Still a horrible name.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I rarely mark for any match that involves Barbed Wire, especially fake.


*OMG barbed wire is never fake!!! You don't know what you're talking about! You should be BANT!!!!



*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *OMG barbed wire is never fake!!! You don't know what you're talking about! You should be BANT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not sure what BANT is but it sounds kinda kinky 
How are you doing today Sabrina?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I love it when the ref walks by Austin and he goes "Get the fuck out of my way". :lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> Paul Wight: Master, Can I just go by my name?
> 
> Vince: No, You will be known as the Big Show and will do my bidding.
> 
> ...












I find that immoral and racially insensitive.

I will get the emperor of my people and his royal court to whine and threaten protest and you will be fired from both The Heel View and The Heel Show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Not sure what BANT is but it sounds kinda kinky
> How are you doing today Sabrina?


*BANT! = Banned to those who are cool and in the know. :lmao


I'm doing great. Thank you for asking, Sir.  How the heck are you?*


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

My Dad isn't a big big wrestling fan but he loves Austin and his take no shit don't give a fuck attitude.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

WCW said:


> I love it when the ref walks by Austin and he goes "Get the fuck out of my way". :lmao


What match is this?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brittney was hella hot. Infact, sheh still is hella hot.

Oh, new show iss up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Post them Cali, we all want to laugh too.


I get green repped so much, most of the good ones have been bumped off my page



RedSilver™ said:


> Heres some for you little boy. Nice sig of your mum btw.





BrahmaBull9813 said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao





Ghetto Anthony said:


> Red repping you cuz I know it will ruin your day/life. idk



Here's a nice PM exchange from yesterday- 



Killa CaLi said:


> dxforever said:
> 
> 
> > Killa CaLi said:
> ...


idk


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> My Dad isn't a big big wrestling fan but he loves Austin and his take no shit don't give a fuck attitude.


It's hard not to.



Ownage™ said:


> What match is this?


3 Stages of Hell against Triple H.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> I find that immoral and racially insensitive.
> 
> I will get the emperor of my people and his royal court to whine and threaten protest and you will be fired from both The Heel View and The Heel Show.


LOL I know where that came from.


Seriously though, that was a joke towards Big Show saying what he was bitching about lol.


If you were offended though, I do apologize.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah right, like I get offended.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I love it when the ref walks by Austin and he goes "Get the fuck out of my way". :lmao


Earl Hebner is the man though


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

WCW said:


> 3 Stages of Hell against Triple H.


Ohh, fucking classic. Possibly H's best.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i got air time in this weeks WWF show, but i wasn't in a match, oh well maybe next show.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I've been making some big progress in GOW2. I just beat that part where you have to keep swinging from the chains, while the ruins are falling. Fun stuff.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: BEthanys in the bath.

Yum.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

BREAKING NEWS!

Ghetto Anthony now marks for Deuce and Domino.

*Greatest gimmick on SmackDown!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: BEthanys in the bath.
> 
> Yum.


Link?

I'm doing fine sabrina, glad to have the rest of the weekend off. This place sure got lively once Monty posted his column.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> The match kicks off in typical fasion. Chris Heel performs some truely awesome offence, but Pyro reacts in the manner he knows best. Ignoring it.


:lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i got air time in this weeks WWF show, but i wasn't in a match, oh well maybe next show.


Hey, at least you got to some air time, even if it was just to be "pwned" backstage. They're utilizing you, which means they either have plans for you, or they justthink you're a laughing stock. Either way, you're getting noticed lol.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


Red Scare > Outsiders


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Goddamn that match is amazing.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

will94 said:


> Hey, at least you got to some air time, even if it was just to be "pwned" backstage. They're utilizing you, which means they either have plans for you, or they justthink you're a laughing stock. Either way, you're getting noticed lol.


true. its better then not being used at all. i heard i might get push in the future, i hope that happens.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Looks like Brye's not in the womans division anymore in Montys BTB


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Once again the cripple gets left of WWF. If only I had legs I could wrestle


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I mark for the new "Red Scare" faction. That is, until I make an appearance in WWF, then I mark for myself lol


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Red Scare > Outsiders


I got the most airtime this week.

BTW- I came up with that name. You owe me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: in the WWF show, when JKA jobs, i will mark out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just wait till the Outsiders expand to the nWo and you have half the noobs in the WWE section in your stable. Then whos gonna get laughed at.

Sharp should be Buff Bagwell as they both share the common trait of not actually having anyone who likes them.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I don't read MrMonty's WWF. Probably because there's not enough black people.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I don't read MrMonty's WWF. Probably because there's not enough black people.


There's a black person stable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm probably one of the few people to not mark out at their character in it :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I don't read MrMonty's WWF. Probably because there's not enough black people.


:cuss: 

You asked to feud with Holt, and you are now feuding with Holt.

:cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Goddamn that match is amazing.


***** ?


WCW said:


> I got the most airtime this week.
> 
> BTW- I came up with that name. You owe me.


I closed the show.

BTW,











will94 said:


> Truth - I mark for the new "Red Scare" faction. That is, until I make an appearance in WWF, then I mark for myself lol


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The crowd goes _*DEAD *_ when X-Pac comes out at NWO 2001.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have a feeling Nitemare is the mystery person.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ***** ?


I think so. I'm watching the four way now which I hear is pretty good.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> :cuss:
> 
> You asked to feud with Holt, and you are now feuding with Holt.
> 
> :cuss:


lol, I am? I didn't think I was in your show. I was about to go kill myself. You saved my life. Posters rejoice!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> The crowd goes _*DEAD *_ when X-Pac comes out at NWO 2001.


X Factor theme right?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> X Factor theme right?


No, he's still got his DX theme and titantron like a year later. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I think so. I'm watching the four way now which I hear is pretty good.


It's alright. I'm about to watch HHH/Austin right now.



> X Factor theme right?


Nah


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The crowd always went dead when X-Pac came out.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I couldn't find my name in that report. *scuddles back to bathtube with toaster in hand*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> lol, I am? I didn't think I was in your show. I was about to go kill myself. You saved my life. Posters rejoice!


*rejoices*

Yah, you and your stable even managed to cost him a big match last week.

Truth: Very god damn tired.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> *rejoices*
> 
> Yah, you and your stable even managed to cost him a big match last week.
> 
> Truth: Very god damn tired.


monty if you're tired why don't you go to sleep?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

His stable is called 'Down with the Brown'?

How insulting.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watch Stephanie/Trish next, WCW.


Might be the only womens match I wouldn't skip over while watching a PPV.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: The crowd always went dead when X-Pac came out.


Not when he first came back after WM 14, after DX disbanded by HHH going corporate, thats when it started I believe.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: The crowd always went dead when X-Pac came out.


I seem to remember him being over the entire attitude era.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

No Bethany vs Ali.... = No ratings.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> *rejoices*
> 
> Yah, you and your stable even managed to cost him a big match last week.
> 
> Truth: Very god damn tired.


Wowz really? Let me sort through these 32 pages of spam to find the shows... Should only take a few hours with the server lag.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, I am going to go watch the Horsemen DVD extras then head to bed, adios, ciao, and all that good stuff.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> His stable is called 'Down with the Brown'?
> 
> How insulting.


1) Not my creation, and

2) Interpretation.

Jeff you bring upa good point, I'll be off to bed in a few mins.

GA, there's a link to the second show in the first post. That's hwere you make your mark.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Meh, I meant is as a slam on GA, cause he sucks.



WCW said:


> I seem to remember him being over the entire attitude era.


That's because half the time he was facing D'lo.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

The show was absolutely brilliant and well worth staying up to read! So much wit in each match and segment and it's so quotable!

I don't think it matters Jeff whether you get a match or a segment, either way you are featuring on the show and part of it all so I really don't think being in matches or holding titles is that important in the overall scheme of things. Then again I would say that but I love my booking 

Carl's character rocks


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> 1) Not my creation, and
> 
> 2) Interpretation.
> 
> ...


monty im going to sleep i know its like 10:19 here in CA but im calling it a night. good night, and you did a good job with this weeks show.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am tired and sick so I forgot that. After he split from Kane though he got booed for the remainder of his WWE career.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HHH's arm selling in 3 Stages Of Hell has got to be some of the best in WWE history.


Even though that isn't saying much.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh I see that now Monty. Thanks for putting the links to shows there.

Yeah cool. Nothing more satisfying than screwing a ngr out of a championship. Black on black crime at its finest. And I'm The Coach. :hb Guess I'll have to steal shows with my amazing promos and awesome move selling.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> The show was absolutely brilliant and well worth staying up to read! So much wit in each match and segment and it's so quotable!
> 
> I don't think it matters Jeff whether you get a match or a segment, either way you are featuring on the show and part of it all so I really don't think being in matches or holding titles is that important in the overall scheme of things. Then again I would say that but I love my booking
> 
> Carl's character rocks


BUT!

Bethany vs Ali = RATINGS!

No Bethany vs Ali = NO RATINGS!

Can anyone not see that logic!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> HHH's arm selling in 3 Stages Of Hell has got to be some of the best in WWE history.
> 
> 
> Even though that isn't saying much.


Brian Danielson's shoulder selling against KENTA > Triple H's arm selling.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> BUT!
> 
> Bethany vs Ali = RATINGS!
> 
> ...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

i bet yu nwant da goodies


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Brian Danielson's shoulder selling against KENTA > Triple H's arm selling.


I said WWE history


AL CAPOWNED~!!!!!!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>



:hb!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^



AMPLine4Life said:


> i bet yu nwant da goodies


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted some GSP gifs in VIP


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I said WWE history
> 
> 
> AL CAPOWNED~!!!!!!


I'm well aware you said that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The predaots won tonight agina t they pkyen


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Maybe your match is being saved for PPV though Bethany 

Good luck for today. Please don't beat us :$

Half six in the morning seems like a good time for me to head to bed. Are you just up or still not to sleep yet Lady B?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Maybe your match is being saved for PPV though Bethany
> 
> Good luck for today. Please don't beat us :$
> 
> Half six in the morning seems like a good time for me to head to bed. Are you just up or still not to sleep yet Lady B?


 MIME THA [email protected][email protected]!!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm well aware you said that.


At least one person is shit faced per night on this forum


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


>


 



AMPLine4Life said:


> The predaots won tonight agina t they pkyen


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The predaots won tonight agina t they pkyen


I can't understand any of this.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Should I do some drugs so I can have as much fun as AMP?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Should I do some drugs so I can have as much fun as AMP?


YEZIR!!!!!2!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Should I do some drugs so I can have as much fun as AMP?


I can actually understand you when you're drunk/high.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Silly moderators and their low alcohol tolerance.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> SmackDown Diva Ashley will be out of in-ring action after the vicious attack by Jillian on SmackDown. Ashley has loosened a screw in her ankle that will need to be surgically repaired. The screw will be reinserted into a plate in her ankle – a plate inserted last year after Ashley fractured her tibia and fibula while in action. There is no timetable for her in-ring return.
> 
> WWE Tag Team Champions Paul London & Brian Kendrick were in action without their friend at ringside, and the duo spoke out on Ashley’s injury. “It was tough going out there tonight without Ashley,” said Brian Kendrick. “But we wish her the best.”
> 
> Paul London added, “Ashley wanted us to go out and compete and hold on to the titles, and we did.”


She wats a bigge dick hhfhahha


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> YEZIR!!!!!2!


OKKK



> I can actually understand you when you're drunk/high.


Awesome


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hmmm...

Truth - Watching The Simpsons currently.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Truth - Watching The Simpsons currently.


NICKES LOST !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: AMP, I think you should write the first episode of the BTB now. You seem in the mood 

Night all


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm awesome 


HHH just got backdropped through a table


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: AMP, I think you should write the first episode of the BTB now. You seem in the mood
> 
> Night all


uha/?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> NICKES LOST !!!!!!!!!


:ns


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> uha/?


:agree: :sad: :banplz:  :cuss: :no:  :ns  :hb :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate    :no: :no: :no: :no: :agree: :shocked:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

truth - testing the new username colors..

Edit - Sweeeet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> uha/?


Who betta than Nas?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who betta than Nas?


eminem


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- The Aqua Teen movie was somewhat disappointing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> eminem


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> eminem T.I.


:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- The Aqua Teen movie was somewhat disappointing.


i sitll see it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Eminem >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> T.I.

I'ma pretend I didn't see that post. :angry:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

mikeie said:


> :agree:


ti sucks idcks


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Eminem >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< T.I.
> 
> I'ma pretend I didn't see that post. :angry:


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The best part of HHH/Austin is King accusing JR of hiding the weapons under the announce table:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

T.I. is short for *T*iny *I*diot


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ti sucks *idcks*


 [/killacali]


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The best part of HHH/Austin is King accusing JR of hiding the weapons under the announce table:lmao:lmao:lmao


I swear I heard JR call him a dumbass when he said that.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- The Aqua Teen movie was somewhat disappointing.


Big Surprise


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

mikeie said:


> [/killacali]


What?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't have the slightest clue who "T.I" is :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

mikeie said:


> :agree:


ti is trshs ort the 390th degree


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I swear I heard JR call him a dumbass when he said that.


:lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Snitsky's Theme = Best song on WWE The Music Vol. 7.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*E*ating *M*cNuggets *I*s *N*ot *E*ntirely *M*agical



ti is trshs ort the 390th degree?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> I don't have the slightest clue who "T.I" is


A awful rapper, well most rappers are awful but he's extra bad


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ti is trshs ort the 390th degree


Honeys play me close like butter play toast


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> A awful rapper, well most rappers are awful but he's extra bad


I guess I'm not missing anything here.

Alright, I'm logging off, later


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

mikeie said:


> *E*ating *M*cNuggets *I*s *N*ot *E*ntirely *M*agical
> 
> 
> 
> ti is trshs ort the 390th degree?


What?


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What?


...You heard me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Paul Heyman should manage everyone.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I guess I'm not missing anything here.
> 
> Alright, I'm logging off, later


noOooooo!O 1

ui luv e ber


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> What?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

mikeie said:


> ...You heard me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Rock has the worst looking Sharpshooter in the history of wrestling.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Cali said:


> I'm seriously offended dude. Please edit your post and take that out. It makes me feel uncomfortable.


k


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

just looked at the new show


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The Rock has the worst looking Sharpshooter in the history of wrestling.


ABsoltuley.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

mikeie said:


>


I'm seriously offended dude. Please edit your post and take that out. It makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I really want to party with AMP sometime :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Friday night, so AMP must be Drosting again.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

lawls


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cali is such a good Christian.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - The fact Mikeie is a Cloudy fan offends and confuses me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Friday night, so AMP must be Drosting again.


WOOOOO!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

?


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth - The fact Mikeie is a Cloudy fan offends and confuses me.


:cuss: 

Cloudy > Your favourite wrestler.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

mikeie said:


> :cuss:
> 
> Cloudy > Your favourite wrestler.


.......NOT!

Bryan Danieslon > all


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> .......NOT!
> 
> Bryan Danieslon > all


First coherente sentence of the evening?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

mikeie said:


> :cuss:
> 
> Cloudy > Your favourite wrestler.


Zach Gowen > Cloudy, thats how talentless that guy is.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Zach Gowen > Cloudy, thats how talentless that guy is.


ouch.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> .......NOT!
> 
> Bryan Danieslon > all


Bryan Danieslon dosen't have the full package IMO


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Zach Gowen > Cloudy, thats how talentless that guy is.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBVichJ6ScA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJj6b5b6fHM


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

mikeie said:


> First coherente sentence of the evening?


WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WHAT?!?!?!


High five?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

mikeie said:


> High five?


YEAH!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My only addiction is competition.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

.....pause.....NOT


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

mikeie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBVichJ6ScA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJj6b5b6fHM


No Thanks, I don't go out of my way to watch subpar wrestlers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

mikeie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBVichJ6ScA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJj6b5b6fHM


I'm expecting one of these to be five stars.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm bored someone do something random


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No Thanks, I don't go out of my way to watch subpar wrestlers.


Cheech vs Cloudy (the second link) is at least ***3/4-****1/4


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm bored someone do something random


******* =nAtun.BRee


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I have decided to watch Austin/Rock from WM 17


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I've decided I'm either going to watch "The Host" or go to sleep.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Cheech vs Cloudy (the second link) is at least ***3/4-****1/4


Did you not see the post you quoted me on. By the way they both are bottom of the indy barrel talents I don't care how many shitty highspots they are willing to do that doesn't make either of them talented.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Did you not see the post you quoted me on. By the way they both are bottom of the indy barrel talents I don't care how many shitty highspots they are willing to do that doesn't make either of them talented.


MCKING WHAT SIUP DWG?!!?!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> MCKING WHAT SIUP DWG?!!?!


I have no debate to that, that answer was perfect.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That first Cloudy match was every indy match I've ever seen. Just a bunch of highspots and botches.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> MCKING WHAT SIUP DWG?!!?!


AA motherfucka AA


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ******* =nAtun.BRee


:side: awesome :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> That first Cloudy match was every indy match I've ever seen. Just a bunch of highspots and botches.


Seriously Cloudy is real fucking bad even by Indy-Spot Monkey standards.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who the hell is Cloudy?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

After watching the Cloudy/Niles Young match I can officially say that Cloudy sucks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who the hell is Cloudy?


weatjer.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who the hell is Cloudy?


Random CZW mid carder.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who the hell is Cloudy?


Skinny white guy who weighs like 130 lbs, he's in CZW and he's billed as the "One Hit Wonder" cause he has one big spot I think its called the Yoshitonic Driver, which is basically a backdrop reversed into a piledriver kinda like a Canadian Destroyer.

He's Crap


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Random CZW mid carder.


Necro > Sabu > Foley


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Indy wrestlers perplex me. Don't they realize that they all look and wrestle the exact same way (besides a few exceptions of course).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Necro > Sabu > Foley


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Necro > Sabu > Foley


shut pyro


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Indy wrestlers perplex me. Don't they realize that they all look and wrestle the exact same way (besides a few exceptions of course).


*cough cough cough* DAVEY RICHARDS *cough*

I'm somewhat of an Indy Mark and even I can endorse that statement. Some Indy guys are really damn good though.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: Eddie carried Rey in every one on one match they had


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Indy wrestlers perplex me. Don't they realize that they all look and wrestle the exact same way (besides a few exceptions of course).


Backbreakers? Roderick Strong?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> *cough cough cough* DAVEY RICHARDS *cough*
> 
> I'm somewhat of an Indy Mark and even I can endorse that statement. *Some Indy guys are really damn good though.*


Delirious


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> *cough cough cough* DAVEY RICHARDS *cough*
> 
> I'm somewhat of an Indy Mark and even I can endorse that statement. Some Indy guys are really damn good though.


They are but who they hell thinks they are going to get anywhere in the wrestling business as a 200 pound white guy wearing either those baggy early CM Punk pants or generic tights and just going through random fire pro spots (I love that phrase)?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Delirious


BEST IN D AWOR<D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Backbreakers? Roderick Strong?



2004 Roderick Strong or Summer 2005 to Now Roderick Strong? I'm not even sure are the same wrestler anymore.

Edit: Derek I seriously really like Delirious, I think due to his gimmick he's underated for his actual ring skills.

To WCW, um... real ring gear is expensive!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> BEST IN D AWOR<D


Absolutely


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> BEST IN D AWOR<D


XD


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> XD


\BREKA IS DONW!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> 2004 Roderick Strong or Summer 2005 to Now Roderick Strong? I'm not even sure are the same wrestler anymore.
> 
> Edit: Derek I seriously really like Delirious, I think due to his gimmick he's underated for his actual ring skills.


Who knows


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> \BREKA IS DONW!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Delirious could work in the WWE, as long as they let him cut promos.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

2004 Roderick Strong was all about the backbreakers in the sense of thats all he could do. He actually really improved his skills in 2005 and is one of the better Indy guys IMO. He still needs mic skills though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Roderick Strong's new stable is the most generic stable in the history of wrestling.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Embassy = ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Roderick Strong's new stable is the most generic stable in the history of wrestling.


I still think that they should call themselves "No Mic Skills"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Roderick Strong's new stable is the most generic stable in the history of wrestling.


\legend is in ti?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Austin using the Million Dollar Dream at X-7


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Roderick Strong's new stable is the most generic stable in the history of wrestling.


I don't get the logic of making a stable of a bunch of guys who completely (unless Rocky Romero has them but he hardly talks) lack mic skills. Rocky Romero is a real damn good worker though and I mean like World Class cruiserweight good.

No Microphone Remorse!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

no ****


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think I speak for us all when I say Jim Cornette would make that stable awesome.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Claudio & Hero = Ratings.

Best talent on the Indy scene today. Hero is the heel you love to hate while Claudio has the total package in terms of the look, gimmick, size, and ability.

Sorry, had to chime in, I couldn't help it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> no ****


I dunno man, is that P Diddy in your avatar?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I think I speak for us all when I say Jim Cornette would make that stable awesome.


he make any stable awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

M.W. said:


> Claudio & Hero = Ratings.
> 
> Best talent on the Indy scene today. Hero is the heel you love to hate while Claudio has the total package in terms of the look, gimmick, size, and ability.
> 
> Sorry, had to chime in, I couldn't help it.


\Danielson > all


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

M.W. said:


> Claudio & Hero = Ratings.
> 
> Best talent on the Indy scene today. Hero is the heel you love to hate while Claudio has the total package in terms of the look, gimmick, size, and ability.
> 
> Sorry, had to chime in, I couldn't help it.


Chris Hero being a jobber in ROH = Reason for me to complain.

Claudio and Hero are both real damn good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Unless you're wrestling in WWE, you just don't matter.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ROH should sell a shirt that says "Claudio got screwed"


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I dunno man, is that P Diddy in your avatar?


It's Mr. West


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Unless you're wrestling in WWE, you just don't matter.


QFT.

Ask Pyro.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Unless you're wrestling in WWE, you just don't matter.


10 peeps > 100000000000 peeps.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Chris Hero being a jobber in ROH = Reason for me to complain.
> 
> Claudio and Hero are both real damn good.


You should tell Gabe that. He believes Dragon Gate wrestlers are the greatest thing God has given wrestling, maybe you'd persuade him that ROH doesn't have to be dominated by Japanese wrestlers. That's probably the sole problem I have with Ring of Honor, they'd rather put over Misawa's and Dragon Gate's talent instead of their own.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Unless you're wrestling in WWE, you just don't matter.


I like WWE, I just like New Japan, NOAH and ROH better.

Ahh it's Kanye I see it now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> QFT.
> 
> Ask Pyro.


y




> I like WWE, I just like New Japan, NOAH and ROH better.
> 
> Ahh it's Kanye I see it now.


Shit, I forgot about Japan. They're cool


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

M.W. said:


> You should tell Gabe that. He believes Dragon Gate wrestlers are the greatest thing God has given wrestling, maybe you'd persuade him that ROH doesn't have to be dominated by Japanese wrestlers. That's probably the sole problem I have with Ring of Honor, they'd rather put over Misawa's and Dragon Gate's talent instead of their own.


your usertile sucks


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ROH needs Danielson back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

M.W. said:


> You should tell Gabe that. He believes Dragon Gate wrestlers are the greatest thing God has given wrestling, maybe you'd persuade him that ROH doesn't have to be dominated by Japanese wrestlers. That's probably the sole problem I have with Ring of Honor, they'd rather put over Misawa's and Dragon Gate's talent instead of their own.


From a business standpoint I can understand why Gabe would book NOAH and Dragon Gate guys over his own talent, but I do agree that the overseas talent they shouldn't always win. Unless your Shingo, then you should never win.

I would have liked Nigel pinning Morishima tonight/last night with the Jawbreaker Lariat, just to add to the drama of tommorow's title match, thats how I would have booked it.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> your usertile sucks


Better than "-LIFETIME MEMBER-". My right jab knocks the best of them out, even Dragon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> ROH needs Danielson back.


They need a PPV deal


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

lol


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I like Homicide better than Danieslon


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> They need a PPV deal


They have one its called buy DVD's you lazy bastard!!!!

It would be nice to see there shows live on TV though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> From a business standpoint I can understand why Gabe would book NOAH and Dragon Gate guys over his own talent, but I do agree that the overseas talent they shouldn't always win. Unless your Shingo, then you should never win.
> 
> I would have liked Nigel pinning Morishima tonight/last night with the Jawbreaker Lariat, just to add to the drama of tommorow's title match, thats how I would have booked it.


I could live with it I guess. I'm at my boiling point with the whole situation but if it's going to globalize ROH and establish it as a major wrestling promotion world wide, then fine. Gabe never really has emphasized the Japanese talent like this year, so whatever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

M.W. said:


> Better than "-LIFETIME MEMBER-". My right jab knocks the best of them out, even Dragon.


no.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CZW needs a PPV deal. I'd mark out to see Cloudy on live TV.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd buy ROH DVD's if they weren't so expensive for how shitty the production quality is.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I just found Eddie vs Kurt Angle 2/3 falls match


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> CZW needs a PPV deal. I'd mark out to see Cloudy on live TV.


ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd buy ROH DVD's if they weren't so expensive for how shitty the production quality is.


QFT once again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WSX should have had a PPV deal. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> QFT once again.


My only addiction is competition. Cocaine is just a habit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> WSX should have had a PPV deal. :side:


ratinfs


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

I've a small hang-over. :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ratinfs


yes, ratinfs indeed.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I wan't to listen to music but at the same time I dont'


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ratinfs


hmm.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> My only addiction is competition. Cocaine is just a habit.


You remind me of CM Punk.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Why



AMPLine4Life said:


> ratinfs


I'm higher than Jake Roberts on Superbowl Sunday


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Now thats an ass whooping


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Now thats an ass whooping


I wish that was Tito Ortiz.

Derek were you the one looking for a good Jushin Liger compilation?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Now thats an ass whooping


Serra > him


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Now thats an ass whooping


awesome

Money over Bullshit


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I wish that was Tito Ortiz.
> 
> Derek were you the one looking for a good Jushin Liger compilation?


Don't worry, Rashad Evans will do something similar to that to Ortiz :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate UFC.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Don't worry, Rashad Evans will do something similar to that to Ortiz :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

truth- I'm out. Good night all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ortiz needs to get his ass kicked as often as possible just so he can be humbled, maybe he should fight the Iron Shiek.

Truth - I wish I knew some people around where I live who were more into UFC then I could find a reason to go and watch the PPV's more often.

Nite Derek


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ricky King is terrible


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hate UFC.


Why do you


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hate UFC.


I hate you 

GSP > Sanchez


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Magnum TA needed a haircut in 1985


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Why do you


It's not fake


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


>



isn't he that bitch ***** that won tough enough

EDIT: nevermind that 



> It's not fake


O


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Magnum TA needed a haircut in 1985


Mullets were in fashion then, therefore you are wrong. 

Anyways I'm outta here, talk to you all later.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

when did the site start blocking *****


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* I watched some of The Host and it was pretty good IMO.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


You just did that a few post ago at least space them out


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Todays little lesson: Don't carry on about your team leading in the second quarter because they will go down at the end :sad:


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Soon the Formula One last trainings before the time-run.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Sl0-M0ut0n Dc said:


> Soon the Formula One last trainings before the time-run.


I don't follow


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I want to buy more DVD's now. But can't because of me wanting to save for the Nintendo Wii.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Sooner or later I will light up my cigarette.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I want to buy more DVD's now. But can't because of me wanting to save for the Nintendo Wii.


At least you know how to save money


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I made $25 playing poker tonight, which means I will acquire a bag of weed ASAP when I wake up tomorrow.

*Truth:* I drank a few whiskey sours tonight and smoked too much tree all day. My head is pounding, and it's bed time.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Anything good happen on here last night?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How can you abondon (did I spell that right?) the precious TTT thread?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> How can you abondon (did I spell that right?) the precious TTT thread?


abandon


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> abandon


Thanks.:sad:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hooligans and Scallywags vs Bloods and Crips

:lmao*


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Might go to bed soon after reading up some stuff on IGN.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-Going to a party now so I'll see you all later (I may or may not pop in for a sec once I get back).


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

haha nice quote in ya sig cripplercrossface.

Truth: I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today.


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Cowie said:


> haha nice quote in ya sig cripplercrossface.
> 
> Truth: I woke up on the wrong side of the bed today.


Feel free to explain


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Cheeky? 

I woke up on my husbands side of the bed. Waking up on that side causes the wakee to be a grumpy cow all day 

Someone's gonna get ripped a new ass hole before the end of the night...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I actually didn't sleep last night


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Why?

Does your sis work at the airport?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Pretty sure you ripped me one in the thread about Nitemare.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Just didn't sleep. I laid in bed for 5 hours and stared at the ceiling.


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

I actually woke up several times due to a cold, it's pretty annoying.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Evolution said:


> Pretty sure you ripped me one in the thread about Nitemare.



Not quite.

That fucking idiot t h u g o n o m i is going to get it eventually. Gee that guy annoys me.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Cowie said:


> I woke up on my husbands side of the bed. Waking up on that side causes the wakee to be a grumpy cow all day
> 
> Someone's gonna get ripped a new ass hole before the end of the night...


Truth: After reading that, I'm glad Cowie isn't on MSN.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Just didn't sleep. I laid in bed for 5 hours and stared at the ceiling.


always a positive sign


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess I'll get some good sleep tonight though?

Truth: Eating my lunch.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Kaneanite said:


> Truth: After reading that, I'm glad Cowie isn't on MSN.


I wouldn't mind.:$


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Cuz you know she wouldn't rip you a new asshole. She wuvs you. :$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Kaneanite said:


> Truth: After reading that, I'm glad Cowie isn't on MSN.


Ya. I won't be on tonight hun:sad: J is about to start a poker tournament.

PS I don't talk to people who copy and paste convos :side:


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Yeah Ernie! WTF MAN! :side:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Did ya see the banner I made Bethany? Go look and then come back and tell me what you think. Please


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Fine. Say goodnight to the bad guy. Go on. Last time you're ever gonna see a bad guy like this, let me tell you.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Cowie said:


> Did ya see the banner I made Bethany? Go look and then come back and tell me what you think. Please


It's nice and sexy looking. I won't go into detail cuz I don't know shit about graphics, but it looks smooth. 

You should see what I made her tonight.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I never knew you actually made banners :shocked:

That's really good! I don't really rate GFX so I can't really think of a realistic score, but at *least* an 8.5-9 out of 10.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Do show. I'm not real happy with the text but meh you know what I'm like at text.

Haha it isn't all that Evo. I haven't done anything for well over 6 months and prior to that I hardly posted for rating.

I dunno how Bethany knew I did graphics to even ask me to do one


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Decaf? WHY?

I loves my caffeine


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Cowie said:


> Do show.


Can't post it on here. It contains nudity. 


Cowie said:


> I dunno how Bethany knew I did graphics to even ask me to do one


I dunno either!


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

It is a quote from Hot Fuzz 

They said decaffeinated instead of decapitated


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Showed up!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

In a tiny dress?! Hot Ben.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey RM


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A very tiny dress, barely anything at all. :$


HI!


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm watching a show which is talking about volcanoes, and one erupted with such power that the sound waves were shot into the sky so nobody on the ground heard anything happen


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Does anyone here from the UK ever read the WWE Fanzone section on Sky Text?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

no


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Yummy yummy chicken schnitzel for dinner


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - It's 8:30 and I'm yet to eat dinner. I'll go put something on.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> no


You should, some of the views in it are hilarious.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

*Yawn*


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Thread Killers ftw


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

You are, just trying to make conversation.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: Sparki's Banner knows everything :shocked:.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Master DG™ said:


> You are, just trying to make conversation.


Nobody else is.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Does anyone here from the UK ever read the WWE Fanzone section on Sky Text?


I do sometimes, it's hilarious. People who email/write in seem to think they know what they're talking about.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> I do sometimes, it's hilarious. People who email/write in seem to think they know what they're talking about.


:agree:

ATM, there's a current theme of who is worse, Nitro or Cena.

Also, some of the rumours people come out with are amazing.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like we have a thread thats moderately springing into life.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Watching F1 qualifying.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Waiting for a friend to get here so I can go to London.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I hate stupid people when it comes to video-games.

So, so much.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I really love cheese.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - I really love cheese.


that was random


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Just spent alot of points in the Vbookie.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

RedSilver said:


> You dribble so much crap i bet you actually believe what your saying. Man you have been living under this proverbial rock for far too long haven't you? Gears of war actually uses 100% of the 360 max capacity you tool. For such a big Microsoft fan boy you really are blind. Get your facts right and then come back and talk shit Microsoft fan boy. Thats all you are, a Microsoft fan boy and we all know it. so in closing, Get the fuck out of thatdambgoods thread! Don't try and credit yourself with this thread, Your threads are full of fake and stupid ignorant bullshit. So lets not get that mixed up Microsoft fan boy.


So, so rude. I actually supported Sony in my post.

:shocked:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

PM that to Rajah, he'll most likely be banned again.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I will be watching Watford vs Man Utd, later today on BBC1. We (Man Utd) Should win, should...:$


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ah, I wish he said it in rants.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Don't get RedSilver banned again . That geezer told me he's going to buy me a Premium Membership at the end of the month.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Made some babe threads :agree:. Anyone who likes ratings please rate.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BOOM SHAKALAKA!!!!!!! BOOM SHAKALAKA!!!!!!! BOOOM BOOM SHAKALAKA!!!!!!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Watching Soccer AM III on DVD at the moment. :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Gotta watch Man Utd tonight.

Going now bye.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Okay, I'll PM it if he keeps up with the flaming. But I don't really care. It's not like he addressed my argument at all. I responded, so if he is resonable about it this time I will just let it go.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I Think Man Utd will beat Chelsea at Stamford Bridge in may and win the Title there. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Truth - I Think Man Utd will beat Chelsea at Stamford Bridge in may and win the Title there. :side:


I sure hope so. Nothing better than seeing Chelsea go a whole season without winning any 'Major' trophies.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I sure hope so. Nothing better than seeing Chelsea go a whole season without winning any 'Major' trophies.


Plus Man Utd being the first team to beat Chelsea at Stamford Bridge in the league since Jose took over there for the title, now that in itself would be something else.

Truth - I don't think Chelsea will get to the UCL Final or FA Cup Final in May either to be honest. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Stop underrating Chelsea, not smart at all.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Stop underrating Chelsea, not smart at all.


Truth - I'm not underrating them, i just think Chelsea will underestimate Blackburn tomorrow, same way they did last year with Liverpool in the FA Cup and M'bro this season and last season away from home for example, don't get me wrong it will be a tight game but i wasn't really underrating them.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm here


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup RDX

All your missing is talk about soccer or football for all you "cheeky bastards".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just finished the Horsemen doc, great stuff indeed.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I'm going, Paintball is on ESPN.

Later guys.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I think Chelsea will make the FA Cup final but not the UCL Final. Liverpool are in good form and are always a force in European Competition.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Evolution...Temporarily banned?!




NO!!!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I think Chelsea will make the FA Cup final but not the UCL Final. Liverpool are in good form and are always a force in European Competition.


Truth - I could see Chelsea making it to one of the finals for sure, i just ain't 100% Sure on which one though. :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Evolution...Temporarily banned?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder why?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

WTF happened to EVO?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Not much McQueen. How are you?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha, I wonder what he did.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Could it be a funny joke in which he changed his usertitle and removed his sig?

EDIT - No, it's not


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/335704-ashley-have-surgery.html#post3949953

*lol at the thread title* :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

RDX said:


> Not much McQueen. How are you?


Not bad I guess, I only slept for 2 hours last night which kinda sucks cause I'm going to get tired in a few hours again and then sleep all day. Thinking about watching some tapes of Joshi (japanese womens wrestling that unlike WWE's can be very very good) today but I might wait till after I go to sleep.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He flamed (or is it flammed?) another member outside of Rants, sooooooo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He flamed (or is it flammed?) another member outside of Rants, sooooooo.


Ah, that argument with RedSilver. RedSilver is just a moron that flaming him should be aloud regardless. Despite the fact he's a moron I hope he's not permanently banned :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He has been temp banned as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

RedSilver :no:

That guy does nothing but annoy and cause trouble.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Redsilver is a bigger sony fanboy than me :no: at least i can see that the 360 is an amazing console.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> Redsilver is a bigger sony fanboy than me :no: at least i can see that the 360 is an amazing console.


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

McQueen said:


> RedSilver :no:
> 
> That guy does nothing but annoy and cause trouble.


That's the effect I was after.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

RedSilver got banned again?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

RDX said:


> RedSilver got banned again?


its only a...

temp.ban


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh alright. How many times has he been banned lol?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Judging from the card TNA Lockdown actually looks pretty promising (save for the Blindfold match) and I actually want to kinda watch TNA for the first time in a while.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I haven't watched TNA in a LONG time


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Right now TNA is boring... IMO!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

RDX said:


> Truth: I haven't watched TNA in a LONG time


Me either and I really try not to for the most part but this PPV actually looks like it could be really good. That is till the rediculous Russo swerve


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im watching TNA tonight for the first time in months just to see jarret


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Logging off again.

Later


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Bye McQueen


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

c ya

Truth - Today I got Casino Royale for free on blu ray  Thanks Sony.


----------



## #1 (Jun 27, 2004)

Believe it or not, my real name is not actually #1.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

#1 said:


> Believe it or not, my real name is not actually #1.


No shit.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

#1 said:


> Believe it or not, my real name is not actually #1.


:shocked:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Taker does the same dive over the top rope in each of his last 3 Mania matches.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shocking news


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: 6000 posts! :side:

Truth: I'm going to eat breakfast soon.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: My dog woke me up this morning at 7. I thought he wanted to go outside but he wouldn't go, so I got a bowl for him, filled it up with water, and he drank it all and went back to sleep right away. I hate dogs now. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Congrats EGame 

I'm on 3,333 :side:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

You got a name modification Mitch?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought that. I guessed it was you 187 though


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

RDX said:


> You got a name modification Mitch?


Haha, yeah. I guess it's honestly a complete name change but what can you modify in 187? Glad Rajah was in a good mood and changed it though.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah I was gonna say 187 to M.W.? Anyways its nice that he changed it


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Premier League time


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth/Question - why is everyone saying dont buy the SUN?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The only football on TV today is Utd/Watford. 

I support The Sun, they gave the world Keeley Hazell.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> The only football on TV today is Utd/Watford.
> 
> *I support The Sun, they gave the world Keeley Hazell*.


:agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Do you want a stream to any other Premiership Matches Role Model?

Don't buy the sun, because it is the biggest load of lying bullshit ever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

PM me the link, I most likely already have it though, I haven't bothered with streams for a while.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I think Australia may get more Premier League Football on TV than England.

Truth - Stoichkov has been appointed manager of Celta Vigo. I'm sure he's just going to reaffirm the age old saying that a great player doesn't make a great manager.



> Don't buy the sun, because it is the biggest load of lying bullshit ever.


I'm going to assume that's because of one certain writer


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> Do you want a stream to any other Premiership Matches Role Model?
> 
> *Don't buy the sun, because it is the biggest load of lying bullshit ever*.



why is it?


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

The Sun ftw. Everything in all the newspapers is bollocks. However the Sun gives you a load of bollocks + tatties.

Edit:

Why the fuck have I started saying ftw. It's such a gay and annoying phrase. :$


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Sparky's banner scares me :$



> why is it?


Hillsborough disaster and Kevin MacKenzie's report on it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Sparky's banner scares me :$
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillsborough disaster and Kevin MacKenzie's report on it*.


what did he say about it ?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rit think I'm gonnnnnnnna go lay out in the sun, maybe play some table tennis with my dad as well. :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He blamed the Liverpool fans
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hillsborough_disaster#The_Sun_newspaper_controversy


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Rit think I'm gonnnnnnnna go lay out in the sun, maybe play some table tennis with my dad as well. :$


Good idea... i'll go out for my second dose. Beats typing up coursework due on Monday that I haven't started.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

My mom's been such a bitch to me for the past few days for literally no reason that I finally left the house for the first time ever last night. At my friend Mike's house, and heading to ROH later with absolutely no money  Good thing I have my ticket, though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If I can get this 14 year old kid who is the child of one of my parents friends into ROH, chances are my mum will take me to the show in October as my mum wants me to 'bond with him as he looks up to me'.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Can't sleep because of my cold.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Well he didnt blame them he said they were doing disrepectful things. Right im off to me trampoline. Its a nice day so i wont waste it. good bye all.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I was wrong before when I proclaimed it to be Premier League time. It is now Premier League time so I shall take my leave.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching this weeks Raw.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Dark Church what happened to your Sim League?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If I can get this 14 year old kid who is the child of one of my parents friends into ROH, chances are my mum will take me to the show in October as my mum wants me to 'bond with him as he looks up to me'.


Using other to get to an ROH show?! That's low, RM...very low.

































Plus, been there, done that. DBDIV baby!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: Watching Benoit vs. Orton from WWE Summerslam 2004, haven't seen it in awhile and I have nothing better to do so whatever.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What sort of fuckers are employed at Fox Sports. Televising Sheff Utd v West Ham over Arsneal v Bolton :no: That's just fucking dumb.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Using other to get to an ROH show?! That's low, RM...very low.
> 
> Plus, been there, done that. DBDIV baby!


He's the only reason I'm going to the Raw taping on the 23rd of this month, so it's got me thinking maybe I could really use him to my advantage. :$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I got a tenner cos I did a survey! 

Hello all. How are ya?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Fox Sports odds on knows nothing about soccer not saying I do or haven't watched any soccer on Fox Sportsnet or much of anywhere besides the world cup where I go for Crotia where my buddy is from. I think Fox would know more about where Pacman jones is off to court today in the NFL then anyhting about the Premier Leauge.

Correct me if I am wrong I would just assume Fox's soccer coverage would be bad just like American hockey coverage is as well.

Truth- just woke up.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Aside from walking out of my house and forgetting to bring my money, I'm actually pretty fucking good, Bethany, 'cause Ring Of Honor is tonight. How 'bout you?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

No work for 3 days now


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> What sort of fuckers are employed at Fox Sports. Televising Sheff Utd v West Ham over Arsneal v Bolton :no: That's just fucking dumb.


Truth: If fox sports went by your logic, teams like Sheffield wouldn't get a televised game at all.

Listening to the Villa game on a Birmingham Radio Station online


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Leaving now to enjoy the sun, bibi all.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- * COME ON WATFORD *


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have pretty much ended the Sim League. When I get my PS2 hooked up in a few days I may give it one more try but it is probably done. There just wasn't enough active people.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Come on Bolton, come on Bolton.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth: If fox sports went by your logic, teams like Sheffield wouldn't get a televised game at all.


I consider Arsenal v Bolton a very important match between two popular teams. I could understand them not televising Liverpool v Man City because that match will have little effect on the table or European places ect.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Come on Bolton, come on Bolton.


Just as you said that Anelka scored


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why do you think I said it?


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: Exactly, The Sheff Utd - West Ham game will have an effect on the table.

Both Villa and Arsenal have gone a goal down .


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Why do you think I said it?


Because you hate Arsenal 

EDIT - Oh, you said it after you heard they scored as a celebration


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well done.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I didn't kill the thread.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You always kill the thread.



RM said:


> I really like cheese


Perfect example of your thread killing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That post was great, just like cheese.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Lucas Neill is super awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No.


He's playing alright. Kazam-Richards (sp?) can't get around him to save himself.

And also, Neill > O'Shea.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*I love Ben *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Arsenal 1 Bolton 1

****s



rKo_Destiny said:


> And also, Neill > O'Shea.


That means nothing though, O'Shea is shocking.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> *I love Ben *


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Arsenal 1 Bolton 1
> 
> ****s




Wasn't come up yet on soccernet though.

Truth - Lee Bowyer is a prick.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: I really hope Bardsley didn't get a permanent deal at Villa, he's awful.

Arsenal scored a goal? I don't believe you.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

1-1 cmon lads


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Tis so sunneh, I might ask mummy lady B if we can go out for a skinny latte


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bouma said:


> Truth: I really hope Bardsley didn't get a permanent deal at Villa, he's awful.


Why do you think Utd aren't bothered about him?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth: I really hope Bardsley didn't get a permanent deal at Villa, he's awful.


Villa should get Neill if WHU get relegated. He has a relegation clause so you could get him for 2M Pounds. Bargain!

EDIT - Surprisingly enough it's Rosicky whose scored. Hopefully someones taught him to finish


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

oi Destiny child... Do you still wanna come to London and sex me? :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rosicky can only smack a ball and hope it goes in....


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: Sheff Utd just scored a ripper of a Free kick.

Some british commentator called Maloney a "little Ronaldo" :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Little Ferdinand is lucky not to see Red. He's a silly lad. I think Bennett is getting revenge on Warnock for bagging him out before.

Truth - Fucking great freekick by Tonge.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I fancy Ronaldo, especially if he get £120k per week


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Lady B said:


> oi Destiny child... Do you still wanna come to London and sex me? :$


I'm pretty sure that would be illegal as I'm only 17. Sorry :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No 16 is legal here!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Wait I'm wrong. 17 is the age of consent.

Truth - Stats are bothering me. 10 Shots for Arsenal compared to 4 shots for Bolton and Arsenal have had 60% of the possession too.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I'm pretty sure that would be illegal as I'm only 17. Sorry :$


 no it wouldent


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ben, who is that woman?


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I <3 sun!

O, we're talking about sex I see. Uhm, uhm...































Anal!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alessandra Ambrosio.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I hate your bloody sig 


Who Ben?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - My avy is showing Joe how many more titles jarret has one than him  

also its 16 for concent Rko


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh Mark, message from Carl... You gotta eat the biscuit... Idk


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> I hate your bloody sig
> 
> 
> Who Ben?


I just told you. :side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - ive watched lady b's avy 5 times now :no:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

But But... I don't know her 

5 TIMES? get a life


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hehe, Rants section is so silly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> But But... I don't know her


:no:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Lady B said:


> But But... I don't know her
> 
> *5 TIMES? get a life *


Im bored, i know its no excuse :sad:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

EW! CARL TOLD ME WHAT THE BUSCUIT GAME IS EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dizzee Rascal's new song is very disappointing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Only gay people play biscuit.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dizzee rascal sucks


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Well in that rant, Carl, Stainless and Sparki were playing... Sparki Lost 


ew.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Villa equalised


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Dizzy rascul sucks


So does your spelling, your football team, your taste in music, you*r* wrestling knowledge and your life.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: OMFG, when my live radio stream starts randomly buffering Villa scores and I bloody missed it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> So does your spelling, your football team, your taste in music, you wrestling knowledge and your life.




You prick. Arsenal don't suck


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> So does your spelling, your football team, your taste in music, *you wrestling knowledge* and your life.


But apart from that, Ben loves you. 


and Ben it's Your Wrestling knowledge


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I made a boobie, should have been your wrestling knowledge, you always run that risk when you go for a quick burn without reading what you type.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth: OMFG, when my live radio stream starts randomly buffering Villa scores and I bloody missed it.


Agbonlahor got the assist, it was Gardner who scored


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I got two boobies.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye's here, sup people?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I made a boobie, should have been your wrestling knowledge, you always run that risk when you go for a quick burn without reading what you type.


I typed that before Bethany edited her post, so she has in no way made herself look smarter than me, so I win.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: I have to say, it was good to see a goal go past Ben Foster after seeing him keep a clean sheet against Arsenal last week.

Truth: I should probably shift over to the premier league thread


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> So does your spelling, your football team, your taste in music, your wrestling knowledge and your life.


below the belt :sad:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I own Premier League Trivia. Tonight it's which Italian has most Premier League Goals. 

Obviously Zola, second is Di Canio 



> Truth: I have to say, it was good to see a goal go past Ben Foster after seeing him keep a clean sheet against Arsenal last week.


You mean Robert Green.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Was in Glasgow today.

Fucking heaving with Celtic fans because they were playing at Hampden. :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't want to talk about what's below your belt, sorry.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

What's below Keeley's belt? :$


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im off now goodbye all


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I hate Jurgen Klinsmann  I have to endure highlights of when he scored 4 goals.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

off to watch the national brb


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Was playing UK vs. Germany on holiday at beach football. They didn't speak a word of English but I scored a hat-trick (of course :side and they were calling me Klinsman.

Don't know if that was due to diving though.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I own Premier League Trivia. Tonight it's which Italian has most Premier League Goals.
> 
> Obviously Zola, second is Di Canio
> 
> ...


That's right, Foster is Watford's keeper. 

I've been playing to much football manager. Which I'm doing horribly in btw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I'm gonna actually start watching Fully Loaded 2000, I got nothing to do


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - School on Monday.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Di Canio scored more Premier League goals than Zola? I wouldn't have thought so :$

That's the first time I've gotten the Premier League Trivia Question wrong in about 2 monthes


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: Yet again, Steve is Mr. Wrongy.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Oh Mark, message from Carl... You gotta eat the biscuit... Idk


Tell him I faked having a bad wrist... 'cos I wanted that biscuit so bad


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Truth: Yet again, Steve is Mr. Wrongy.


Shut up Mr Prick


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought SD was ok last night


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Brye has funny Quotes in his sig :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Brye has funny Quotes in his sig :lmao


Yeah, it was about if RVD went to TNA


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

FFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEGGGGGGAAAASSSSSSSS!!!!

Truth - Cesc Fabregas scored a goal. His first in the Premier League this season.

EDIT - It's truly awful how TNA can't use WWE Trademarks, but very often funny. My favorite was L.A. Park :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> What's below Keeley's belt? :$


Not a penis?


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: My throat is burning, I don't think lemon juice goes down to well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> FFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEGGGGGGAAAASSSSSSSS!!!!
> 
> Truth - Cesc Fabregas scored a goal. His first in the Premier League this season.
> 
> EDIT - It's truly awful how TNA can't use WWE Trademarks, but very often funny. My favorite was L.A. Park :lmao


He still sucks.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

The girl in Ben's sig reminds me of TPT... and she makes me feel sick... therefore... I don't like Ben's new sig


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Lucas Neill almost scored.

:lmao at Lee Bowyer, I demand someone makes a GIF if that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sparki said:


> The girl in Ben's sig reminds me of TPT... and she makes me feel sick... therefore... I don't like Ben's new sig


How the fuck can she remind you of that creature of the night?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Tevez's finishing has been abysmal tonight.



> I don't like Ben's new sig


Yeah, Keeley was better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If I could find hot new Keeley pics, I'd use them, but I can't, so I tried something different and as usual people aren't happy.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How the fuck can she remind you of that creature of the night?


She just does 

















Eww.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Awwww you've totally screwed my head up, I can't help but see TPT now.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Sparki said:


> The girl in Ben's sig reminds me of TPT... and she makes me feel sick... therefore... I don't like Ben's new sig


Oh so I am not the only one who thinks that she looks like a minger then?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Villa are leading Middlesboro 2-1. Seems as though they do better away than they do at home.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

1. minger is such an awful word.
2. she's hardly as you people say a 'minger'.
3. [insert four letter word that sounds like hunts here].


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> 1. minger is such an awful word.
> 2. she's hardly as you people say a 'minger'.
> 3. [insert four letter word that sounds like hunts here].


She's not actually minging... I just think of TPT when I see her 

My horse finished 2nd!! I bet each way too 

Monies!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Bethany's horse came 3rd 

Bethany has just won more money, 1st- bingo £127, now the horses! Tonight- Lotto


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I changed my mind last minute from Monkerhorstin or whatever the name was to McKelvey  Monk didn't even finished


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goin to a party in 3 hours


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I chose Slim pickings, because I lost 4st. Like a sign from God.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I've never won anything from Gambling so I decided to quit while I'm not too far behind. I only ever bet on Football now but I actually make a profit. My bet on West Ham staying up looks like a failing one though


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I've never won anything from Gambling so I decided to quit while I'm not too far behind.


I don't usually gamble... but today was the Grand National... you HAVE to bet!!

I do the Euro Millions from time to time when there's a massive rollover (like that makes a difference to me winning it), each time I plan what i'll do with the money... then hit Earth with a thud come Friday night.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

lol! 

I never do the lotto. Waste of money, but like Sparki said, its the national, you gotta.

I go to bingo now and again, I have won on average £150-£300


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I won a cake on a cake walk before *


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I got £12 for doing a survey today - sweet


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I won a cake on a cake walk before *


Hey Sabrina, Sup?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

How much did you win?

It looks like I won a £5 

Mothers and their 50p E/W betting :no:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Arsenal have won


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm downloadin photoshop, it's gonna take about 3 hours though


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

OMG

You know what this means? Slim Pickings= underdog

Watford = Underdogs


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Sabrina, Sup?


*I'm great Brye! Thanks for asking. How are you?*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm great Brye! Thanks for asking. How are you?*


I'm doing pretty good. Just hoping Photoshop finishes downloading before I have to leave for a party.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm going to give Man United v Watford a miss. It's so ridiculously obvious who's going to win I won't bother (No Offense BIE).

I'm going to bed, bye everyone.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes. Watford are.. good picking Destiny Child.

Night Night


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Decided to pop in Armageddon 06


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not long till kick-off, was going to go down and watch the match but my Dad couldn't be bothered to drive.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just woke up whats up?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm doing pretty good. Just hoping Photoshop finishes downloading before I have to leave for a party.


*you gonna pick me up? I love to party!










*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Going to play golf soon. How fun my Saturday nights are


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *you gonna pick me up? I love to party!*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


It'd kinda be a bit of a detour if I did . The party is right down the street from me.

Awesome sig


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm here. Hi all


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Going to Prom tonight. :/ Never really wanted to go in the first place, but a friend I've known since grade school wanted to go and didn't want to go alone.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to the YMCA to work on my basketball skills.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Going to Prom tonight. :/ Never really wanted to go in the first place, but a friend I've known since grade school wanted to go and didn't want to go alone.


*great! Have a blast!!!*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

26% downoaded for photoshop


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Work hard on those skills Jeff... you wont get any better without putting forth the effort.. {/parent line]*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Work hard on those skills Jeff... you wont get any better without putting forth the effort.. {/parent line]*


you're right, im going to mostly work on my free throws more. how are you doing sabrina? did you read this weeks WWF show?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *great! Have a blast!!!*


Thanks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*it would take me ages to download something like Photoshop.*


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man I know lots of people that have went to prom as I am older.99% of people have a great time I am sure you will even if I aren't super excited for it I wasn't and thought about not going cuz many of my close buddies weren't graducating or were older but I went and now live with the girl i went to prom with as well as had a really good time. It is a great capper on high school.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *it would take me ages to download something like Photoshop.*


slow computer?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> you're right, im going to mostly work on my free throws more. how are you doing sabrina? did you read this weeks WWF show?


*Yeah I did... funny stuff! I laughed the whole way through.

Brye, well my computer is average. It's not fast or anything, but I'm dialup which is 56k max but the highest I've ever been connected is 44k. So yeah...forever is about right. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yeah I did... funny stuff! I laughed the whole way through.*
> 
> *Brye, well my computer is average. It's not fast or anything, but I'm dialup which is 56k max but the highest I've ever been connected is 44k. So yeah...forever is about right. *


Yeah, from what I've heard dialup is pretty bad. I got Comcast DSL.

Yeah, this weeks was funny, Im glad I'm back in it


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-back from the party.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yeah I did... funny stuff! I laughed the whole way through.
> 
> Brye, well my computer is average. It's not fast or anything, but I'm dialup which is 56k max but the highest I've ever been connected is 44k. So yeah...forever is about right. *


me too, and btw sabrina i like you're user title alot for some reason :$

truth: lakers lost last night


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Never went to prom or a dance in my time in high school, but I hope you have fun Jax.

Truth #2 - Stone Cold on the SPEED Stage on NASCAR Live when they come back from commercial :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sadly, once photoshop finishes downloading, I'll be lost


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Stone Cold just said Ric Flair is his favorite professional wrestler, which is why he wouldn't bodyslam Kenny Wallace for being a Flair fan and doing Flair impressions.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: somebody just called me on my cell, and i didn't know who it was. and this person was annoying.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> Sadly, once photoshop finishes downloading, I'll be lost


*Gonna be lost or watch Lost?  I'm thinking about changing my user name to Bad Kitty. Good idea or no?


jeff, thank you thank you. 



*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Gonna be lost or watch Lost?  I'm thinking about changing my user name to Bad Kitty. Good idea or no?*
> 
> 
> *jeff, thank you thank you. *


I'm going to be lost . I got no clue what to do. I'll ask Jason or somone later for some tips.

I don't think you can get a modifcation from Lady Croft, to Bad Kitty


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Gonna be lost or watch Lost?  I'm thinking about changing my user name to Bad Kitty. Good idea or no?
> 
> 
> jeff, thank you thank you.
> ...


you're welcome  and i like whatever user name you will change it to.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm thinking about changing my user name to Bad Kitty. Good idea or no?*


I'd say stay as Lady Croft. Although, I don't think you can change to "Bad Kitty" because you're only allowed a modification, not a complete change.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: on MSN


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I really would like someone to try my banner request. Hint, Hint!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm going to be lost . I got no clue what to do. I'll ask Jason or somone later for some tips.
> 
> I don't think you can get a modifcation from Lady Croft, to Bad Kitty


*I think there are video tutorials that you can download to help you. Check around for one of those..


Thanks Jeff. 


Will, you're right I think. I'll just put it in my user title.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: Here.

Truth: I'm thinking about bringing back the debate league or a modified version there of.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Jason!!



Lady Croft said:


> *I think there are video tutorials that you can download to help you. Check around for one of those..*
> 
> 
> *Thanks Jeff. *
> ...


Thanks for the help . I'll look around for those

At 49% done


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I think there are video tutorials that you can download to help you. Check around for one of those..
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff.
> ...


you're welcome , do you want to play some pool? if you win, i will make my usertitle whatever you want.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Gonna be lost or watch Lost?  I'm thinking about changing my user name to Bad Kitty. Good idea or no?
> 
> 
> jeff, thank you thank you.
> ...


HORRIBLE idea. But that's because of a personal thing.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

who are ya


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-Fucking pissed. I drank a lot tonight but I'm making real sure I don't do spelling mistakes LOL.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth: Here.
> 
> Truth: I'm thinking about bringing back the debate league or a modified version there of.


*Hey Jason!!!  how are you?

I love reading debates. My dad once told me that a good debator can debate both sides of the issue, no matter which side he personally believes in


Jeff, can't right now.. I might be able to tonight though! Thanks for offering, sweety.


Ampy, thanks for the input. I truly value your opinion so that means alot to me.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *
> Ampy, thanks for the input. I truly value your opinion so that means alot to me.*


That means a lot to me 

What's been up with you?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Hey Jason!!!  how are you?
> 
> I love reading debates. My dad once told me that a good debator can debate both sides of the issue, no matter which side he personally believes in
> 
> ...


ok tongiht, around when? and remember if you beat me i will change my usertitle to anything you want, but if i win, i win nothing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It sucks so many people backed out of Jason debate leauge last time


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Hey Jason!!!  how are you?
> 
> I love reading debates. My dad once told me that a good debator can debate both sides of the issue, no matter which side he personally believes in
> 
> ...


Hi Sabrina, I'm doing really good. You?

And your dad is quite right, some of the debates you won't get to decide what side you want to argue, that will make in interesting. You should sign up when I post the thread .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ashley ruins everything.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im back

anyone want to make me a jack evans banner or a banner of The Game


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That means a lot to me
> 
> What's been up with you?


*Nothing at all.  It's cold and rainy outside so I'll probably be inside the house all day. yourself?


Jason, I may just do that! I'm not too good at debating when it comes to arguing about somethign I know very little about. But it sounds like a challenge. I might sign up. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ashley ruins everything.


:cuss:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ashley ruins everything.


headliner tell me something that i don't know . Headliner are you going to see Rush HOur 3 when it comes out on august 10?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Howdy K2! How are you? You love Ashley, I just know it. 


Welcome back, Overrated! *


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

is it me or is msn dead?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Sabrina. About to get my haircut. Only stopped by for a few.


Brye said:


> :cuss:


187 got a full username change. So maybe try to get your name changed to "Man lover"? Just a suggestion.


Jeffdivalover said:


> headliner tell me something that i don't know . Headliner are you going to see Rush HOur 3 when it comes out on august 10?


Most likely.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *187 got a full username change. So maybe try to get your name changed to "Man lover"? Just a suggestion.*
> 
> Most likely.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> 187 got a full username change. So maybe try to get your name changed to "Man lover"? Just a suggestion.
> 
> Most likely.


there going to fight sun ming ming he's 7'9. so this should be a good movie i hope.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ashley ruins everything.


I couldn't agree more.

How the fuck did she win over Leyla :sad:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Nothing at all.  It's cold and rainy outside so I'll probably be inside the house all day. yourself?
> 
> 
> Jason, I may just do that! I'm not too good at debating when it comes to arguing about somethign I know very little about. But it sounds like a challenge. I might sign up. *


You'll only need to participate for the debates you want to participate in. I'll get a thread up later today in VIP.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> How the fuck did she win over Leyla :sad:


I voted 5644564984988944898948989 many times for Ashley :$

And the people in the forum hadn't turned on her then


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> headliner tell me something that i don't know . Headliner are you going to see Rush HOur 3 when it comes out on august 10?


:shocked: Oh shit are you serious? Rush Hour 3!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Lady Croft said:


> *Howdy K2! How are you? You love Ashley, I just know it.
> 
> 
> Welcome back, Overrated! *


Thank you how are you today?

Truth - Downloading the newest Photoshop


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> :shocked: Oh shit are you serious? Rush Hour 3!


:agree: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rush_Hour_3 and it says what the plot is.

sabrina i love you're new usertitle


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Hey Sabrina. About to get my haircut. Only stopped by for a few.


*gotta keep that look sexy, baby... keep that look sexy. *


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> I voted 5644564984988944898948989 many times for Ashley :$
> 
> And the people in the forum hadn't turned on her then


Too bad Ashley is a fucking man beast compared to Leyla.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> :agree: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rush_Hour_3 and it says what the plot is.
> 
> sabrina i love you're new usertitle


That's awesome! I've been waiting for Rush Hour 3 ever since Rush Hour 2 came out 6 years ago!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> Too bad Ashley is a fucking man beast compared to Leyla.


Meh, I like Ashley better :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ashley is just so skinny. Like she wasn't fed as a child or something. WWE should of stepped in and had Leyla win.


Lady Croft said:


> *gotta keep that look sexy, baby... keep that look sexy. *


:yum: Ya. I'm out. Laterz.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> That's awesome! I've been waiting for Rush Hour 3 ever since Rush Hour 2 came out 6 years ago!


the reason why it took so long its because tucker wanted more money, and then they finally gave it to him. he got $25 million for that movie, and chan got $15 million. if this movie hits even higher then rush hour 2, they might make a 4th one too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ashley is just so skinny. Like she wasn't fed as a child or something.* WWE should of stepped in and had Leyla win.*
> 
> :yum: Ya. I'm out. Laterz.


 
:no:

Yeah, she is too skinny though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> Meh, I like Ashley better :$


:gun: :gun: :banplz: :banplz:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> :gun: :gun: :banplz: :banplz:


You probably should have known that anyway


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

50% of photoshop done already  

im off c ya guys.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> 50% of photoshop done already
> 
> im off c ya guys.


later

I'm on 72%


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Nothing at all.  It's cold and rainy outside so I'll probably be inside the house all day. yourself?
> 
> 
> Jason, I may just do that! I'm not too good at debating when it comes to arguing about somethign I know very little about. But it sounds like a challenge. I might sign up. *


Inside days are needed sometimes though.

I'm just gonna watch some hockey today and go out with my friends tonight since it's my best buds birthday.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> the reason why it took so long its because tucker wanted more money, and then they finally gave it to him. he got $25 million for that movie, and chan got $15 million. if this movie hits even higher then rush hour 2, they might make a 4th one too.


That's kinda greedy of Chris Tucker. :no: 

Isn't Jackie Chan a bigger star then Chris Tucker? Jackie should have gotten the $25 Million instead.

It reminds me of Bill Murray who wouldn't do Ghostbusters III unless he gets paid aton of money to do it. Now it's too late for Ghostbusters III since Bill Murray is old now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3951827-post580.html

:lmao

Username vs Username


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3951827-post580.html
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Username vs Username


VINCE RUSSO HAS INVADED WRESTLING FORUMS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I have to root for Booking king here, he's on my team


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> That's kinda greedy of Chris Tucker. :no:
> 
> Isn't Jackie Chan a bigger star then Chris Tucker? Jackie should have gotten the $25 Million instead.
> 
> It reminds me of Bill Murray who wouldn't do Ghostbusters III unless he gets paid aton of money to do it. Now it's too late for Ghostbusters III since Bill Murray is old now.


i know, but still he got want he asked for. 

i guess so, but im not sure. they should have been both paid $20 million each that would have been fair.

yeah.

so do you think it will be a big hit or a big bomb?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeff, how was the Lakers/Suns game last night?


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i know, but still he got want he asked for.
> 
> i guess so, but im not sure. they should have been both paid $20 million each that would have been fair.
> 
> ...


I think it might be a big hit since the first two movies did really good.

If the previews look good, promotion for the movie is done right, Rush Hour 3 would be a hit. :agree:

Edit-I agree with you they both should have $20 million each.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I have to root for Booking king here, he's on my team


I root for them both to lose and never come back to this place.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I root for them both to lose and never come back to this place.


Whats so bad about the other guy? I haven't really seen him much


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> I think it might be a big hit since the first two movies did really good.
> 
> If the previews look good, promotion for the movie is done right, Rush Hour 3 would be a hit. :agree:
> 
> Edit-I agree with you they both should have $20 million each.


:agree: the plot of the movie is good, but if done right it can even top borat. 

yeah.

yeah $20 million each would be fair, tucker wanted to be in the 20 million mark he would have been there, and so would chan.

who do you think will be attacked first chan or tucker?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Whats so bad about the other guy? I haven't really seen him much


Angle? He's a rejoiner and just tries too hard to be accepted.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Angle? He's a rejoiner and just tries too hard to be accepted.


oh ok. I haven't seen much of him


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: I need a slogan for the debate league.

So far the suggestions:

"Debate or Die"
"Separating the men from the boys" (I know, I know, its not politically correct)

You like these? Any other ideas?


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> :agree: the plot of the movie is good, but if done right it can even top borat.
> 
> yeah.
> 
> ...


Truth: Borat is so overrated. There is some funny lines in the movie but other then that it's nothing special.

Truth: I think Chan would. I love seeing Jackie kick some ass! 

Truth: I'm saying "Truth" because nobody says that anymore.

Truth: This is the most active i've been in this thread since Sept 2006. :shocked:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth: I need a slogan for the debate league.
> 
> So far the suggestions:
> 
> ...


Fixed that for you


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth: I need a slogan for the debate league.
> 
> So far the suggestions:
> 
> ...


yeah, here are some from the top of my head.

balls or non at all
all or nothing


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> oh ok. I haven't seen much of him


I don't see much of him either but from what I do see (mainly in the rants, where everyones goal is to be cool) he just tries too hard. I don't remember why he got banned the first time but I hope he screws up again.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMP was so fucked last night. :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Truth: Borat is so overrated. There is some funny lines in the movie but other then that it's nothing special.
> 
> Truth: I think Chan would. I love seeing Jackie kick some ass!
> 
> ...


:agree:

:agree:



rush hour is going to be even more big then sherk 2 i bet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't see much of him either but from what I do see (mainly in the rants, where everyones goal is to be cool) he just tries too hard. I don't remember why he got banned the first time but I hope he screws up again.


I've noticed that in the rants a few times

Yeah, John, he was :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3951827-post580.html
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Username vs Username


*hehe that's hilarious. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *hehe that's hilarious. *


As much as BK needs to change his name, he's on my team, so I hope he wins


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Really?

I don't remember much about last night 

I'm getting fucked up again tonight (friends bday) but I think we're crashing at the apartment.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Really?
> 
> I don't remember much about last night
> 
> I'm getting fucked up again tonight (friends bday) but I think we're crashing at the apartment.


Yeah, you didn't spell too well and blurted out random stuff


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Yeah, you didn't spell too well and blurted out random stuff


Blurting stuff is normal but in my previous adventures of being fucked up, my spelling hasn't been horrible. I must have been really out of it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Blurting stuff is normal but in my previous adventures of being fucked up, my spelling hasn't been horrible. I must have been really out of it.


Yeah, I understood every word in about 2 of your posts last night. I figured you were typing with your forehead or something


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

A few examples of your actual work from last night, AMP:



AMPLine4Life said:


> noOooooo!O 1
> 
> ui luv e ber





AMPLine4Life said:


> ti is trshs ort the 390th degree





AMPLine4Life said:


> ti sucks idcks





AMPLine4Life said:


> NICKES LOST !!!!!!!!!





AMPLine4Life said:


> uha/?



:lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> A few examples of your actual work from last night, AMP:
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Any other suggestions for the slogan for the debate league?

so far I've heard:

1) Debate or Die
2) Separating the men from the boys
3) balls or non at all
4) all or nothing


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm so awesome


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

People rejoice, 95%. In about 7 minutes, I will have photoshop


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

bannah plz


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> bannah plz


It will end up looking like it came out of someone ass but sure I guess I will :$


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth it took me about 30 mins to download and install PS and i dont know how to use it :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth it took me about 30 mins to download and install PS and i dont know how to use it :no:


its taken me the past 3 hours and I dont either :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW was banned?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> WCW was banned?


Really?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol Jason, none of those are female friendly.  


Brye, did you find any tutorial videos?*


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

ahhhh i need tuts anyone got any, just a basic tut for PS?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I looked at his profile, and his usertitle is Temporarily Banned. So I'm not sure if he is, or if he just changed his title to that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth it took me about 30 mins to download and install PS and i dont know how to use it :no:


*As I told Mr Brye, there are some tutorial videos out there that shows you step by step how to use photoshop. See if you can find one and download it.*


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Brandon Inge homered 

not ballin'


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Brandon Inge homered
> 
> not ballin'


BALLIN!!!!!!!!!!

Truth - Durbin fucking sucks. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sabrina, I haven't checked yet. Still setting it up


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Lady Croft said:


> *As I told Mr Brye, there are some tutorial videos out there that shows you step by step how to use photoshop. See if you can find one and download it.*


Have you got any???


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Boring Day, Not excited at all for tonight, I have to pass up hanging with KIF and enjoying myself while watching wrestling and hanging out with other people to go to this damn prom crap.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> BALLIN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Truth - Durbin fucking sucks. :no:


be more active in the fantasy league ****


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

The Jays are still in the game either Burnett does ir or Zumaya if Detorit wins got em both in fantasy. I wish Zumaya would just replace Todd Jones as closer. The Jays already are missing two regulars due to injury not huge but Gluas has a injury history and without Reed Johnson well you lose Rios's bat at #6 though rios is good leadoff.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> be more active in the fantasy league ****


Are you kidding? I'm Zoom 103 fucking idiot. 

Truth - I check the league everyday. The last time I did so was about an hour ago.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *lol Jason, none of those are female friendly.
> 
> 
> Brye, did you find any tutorial videos?*


I know. I think something else will be needed. Any ideas you have Miss Sabrina? stand up for the women of WF .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm F*cking lost in photoshop :$


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I see why you said that. You just proposed a trade, well I'm going to have to reject it. Nathan is like my only good reliever, besides Wickman. Sorry. :$


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Meisters team is really funny it is auto drafted isn't it cause it's not very good. Cordero as his only guy to get saves


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Brye said:


> I'm F*cking lost in photoshop :$


same here its pissing me off


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

PS is easy to use


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> Meisters team is really funny it is auto drafted isn't it cause it's not very good. Cordero as his only guy to get saves


Truth - My team was auto drafted as well. I just did a better job pre ranking my players. I don't think he did.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I see why you said that. You just proposed a trade, well I'm going to have to reject it. Nathan is like my only good reliever, besides Wickman. Sorry. :$


not ballin =(

I'll throw in Placido Polanco :$

- And it's Chad Cordero, isn't it? Yeah, he'll get 15 saves if hes lucky this year.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Sparki said:


> PS is easy to use


No it is not, have you got any basic tuts?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> not ballin =(


Truth - You need to sign a RP. You only have one, you're never going to win in saves from now on.

Edit- LOL, no thanks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Have you got any???


*Nope. I don't know anything about photoshop. *


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man it just isn't good at all like my team is far from perfect but I had like 4 players undrafted saving power on my laptop which made little differnece but it is still like quite a bit better then the Maniacs. 

Perfect do you wanna trade any 1B that is decent for Taveras.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - You need to sign a RP. You only have one, you're never going to win in saves from now on.
> 
> Edit- LOL, no thanks.


Ya I know, but I don't want to drop any of my players.

I've got 1B overload. I really need to trade 2 of them for an outfielder and reliever.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> Man it just isn't good at all like my team is far from perfect but I had like 4 players undrafted saving power on my laptop which made little differnece but it is still like quite a bit better then the Maniacs.
> 
> Perfect do you wanna trade any 1B that is decent for Taveras.


Truth - I have way to many OF's. I have 5 of them, plus Taveras is stinking it up right now.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Ya I know, but I don't want to drop any of my players.
> 
> I've got 1B overload. I really need to trade 2 of them for an outfielder and reliever.


Crowleys do you wanna trade Conor Jackson or Sexson for Taveras I don't even care about SB's anymore I stopped trying for them in a pay leauge I am in as well. Maybe I'll some how pull out 2 or 3 SB wins over the year with Rollins and Weeks but probably :no: 

I like my pitching though and my hitting should be alright as far as power.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I need to restart my computer. IE isn't working, and my computer is going very slow in general.  

See ya guys later.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bye Derek


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Proposed the trade.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah i accepted and sended out a trade at the same time. He hits 5 and sometimes 3 and will see time at 1B with Wigginton, Swisher, etc on my team.

When Matsiu is back in like 8 days or so and cuz Wigginton plays OF I didn't need Taveras anymore and he is meh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

"stand up, step up, or shut up!"  

Anyone like that for the slogan?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome slogan Jason


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> "stand up, step up, or shut up!"
> 
> Anyone like that for the slogan?


*lol yeah I like that.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jason, I don't know how you can deal with photoshop


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

^lol, keep working at it. You just have to be persistent. If you get frustrated take a break and come back to it. That's what I did.

Sweet, thanks . I'm trying to make a text banner. I've yet to produce a text banner I like, ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: HOCKEY TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: HOCKEY TIME!!!!!!!


You still drunk?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> You still drunk?


Not until tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not until tonight.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


I doubt I'm on tonight though as we plan on crashing at the apartment.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

PENS! PENS! PENS!

It's that whoooo-whooooo!!!!!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I can't get a hold of my bud guy. I could get some nugs right now off someone else but I don't want to get taxed like that. Damn it.

Is WCW really temp banned too or is that just a user title?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^


AMPLine4Life said:


> I doubt I'm on tonight though as we plan on crashing at the apartment.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I can't get a hold of my bud guy. I could get some nugs right now off someone else but I don't want to get taxed like that. Damn it.
> 
> Is WCW really temp banned too or is that just a user title?


I can check the warnings history and let you know.

Edit: He's temp banned


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: HOCKEY TIME!!!!!!!


LOL


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> LOL


 I don't get it.

Who is in your sig?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why is he banned?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Who is in your sig?


Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

duh-da-dun-da-dun---HEY!---da-dun-dun-dun > Cotton Eyed Joe


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why is he banned?


Talking about the Indy rule, Rajah dubbed it flaming when he said "I think I'll shoot him a PM". I personally don't agree with the banning.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> duh-da-dun-da-dun---HEY!---da-dun-dun-dun > Cotton Eyed Joe


I have to agree.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Talking about the Indy rule, Rajah dubbed it flaming when he said "I think I'll shoot him a PM". I personally don't agree with the banning.


wow


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio


Hmm, she looks different in your sig compared to most pics I've seen.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sieg Heil!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *duh-da-dun-da-dun---HEY!---da-dun-dun-dun* > Cotton Eyed Joe


Listening to it right now, awesome.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-I lost my girlfreind


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\lol


Role Model said:


> Listening to it right now, awesome.


Does that song have an actual name?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition


This parrott is dead.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hmm, she looks different in your sig compared to most pics I've seen.


Good or bad? I've had nothing but abuse about her.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Truth-I lost my girlfreind


As in she died? Or break up?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

EGame said:


> As in she died? Or break up?


He just can't find her.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Good or bad? I've had nothing but abuse about her.


That pic looks bad compared to most of her pics.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Rooneys Goal against Watford was awsome!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> This parrott is dead.



Your mother was a hamster and your father smelled of elderberrys


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

EGame said:


> As in she died? Or break up?



Truth-Break Up how come you always pic hot girls For your avatar or sig ? Becuse your avaatar is awsome


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Platt said:


> Your mother was a hamster and your father smelled of elderberrys


My name is Brian and so is my wife's!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Truth-Break Up how come you always pic hot girls For your avatar or sig ? Becuse your avaatar is awsome


Thanks  

Yeah you would be seeing a lot more of Leyla if Ashley hadn't won the Diva search. I find in unbelievable that people would pick Ashley over her.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> My name is Brian and so is my wife's!!!


Well, there's egg and bacon; egg sausage and bacon; egg and spam; egg bacon and spam; egg bacon sausage and spam; spam bacon sausage and spam; spam egg spam spam bacon and spam; spam sausage spam spam bacon spam tomato and spam;


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^I need to watch that again 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-m...tin-vs-bret-har-street-fight.html#post3948404


So awesome


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

EGame said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yeah you would be seeing a lot more of Leyla if Ashley hadn't won the Diva search. I find in unbelievable that people would pick Ashley over her.


Truth - Layla is hot  i want to see more of Rachael Blinson that was a good sig an avatar to look at i should get me something like that


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back, whats up?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Platt said:


> Well, there's egg and bacon; egg sausage and bacon; egg and spam; egg bacon and spam; egg bacon sausage and spam; spam bacon sausage and spam; spam egg spam spam bacon and spam; spam sausage spam spam bacon spam tomato and spam;


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

MrMonty said:


>


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watching South Park.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Platt said:


> http://www.archive.org/download/Monty_Python_rabbid_rabbit_gif/monty_rabbit.gif


:lmao

Truth: Suffering from a pretty pounding hang over.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

truth: Watching the Pittsburgh/Ottawa game.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :lmao
> 
> Truth: Suffering from a pretty pounding hang over.


:agree: me to


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> :agree: me to



Avoid hangovers........stay drunk


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Platt said:


> Avoid hangovers........stay drunk


Your logic intruigues me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

There is the local beer here called Propeller that I find is really good at leaving you fresh in the morning though I normally go for Appleton Rhum with some coke mix.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Ashley got injured again and needs surgery. Something about screws in her ankle. Seriously, how many times is this bitch going to get hurt? What is this, like the 5th time she's out of action?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Ashley got injured again and needs surgery. Something about screws in her ankle. Seriously, how many times is this bitch going to get hurt? What is this, like the 5th time she's out of action?


Man, Ashely is bad for current day Women's wrestling.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I just got sent a virus on MSN, and this is a shared computer.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - I just got sent a virus on MSN, and this is a shared computer.


Remove it


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - I just got sent a virus on MSN, and this is a shared computer.


Sorry


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

"Global Warming is going to strike, 2 days before, the day after tomorrow."

"Oh my god, that's today."

I love this South Park episode. :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> "Global Warming is going to strike, 2 days before, the day after tomorrow."
> 
> "Oh my god, that's today."
> 
> I love this South Park episode. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

That is a good Sutpark season 9-11 are all LOL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ New Debate League thread should be up in an hour or so.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Someone sent me it and i clicked it


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Someone sent me it and i clicked it


wtf is it? and who send it to you? im pissed off as fuck :frustrate


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> Someone sent me it and i clicked it


Happened to me too, luckily somethin popped up and told me it was a virus


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth ~ New Debate League thread should be up in an hour or so.


I'm in


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

'you have to be careful with scissors'.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmaoNice move


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry Jeff, but how did it get to you, i don't even have your MSN.

Yer, i got it when i turned firewall off for a second, now it's back in, it will stop sending hopefully.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - I was going to click the msn virus luckly i have firewall


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

so it a virus thats all?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Are people posting viruses in this thread?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, but if you have firewall, it won't spread, and will stop.

No, there;s one going round MSN though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why the fuck are you posting it in here? Are you asking to be banned?


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-The Msn virus thing pissed me right off!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I got this virus too, I didn't click it though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How has everyone got it? Was every person being sent it?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

It's completely brain dead, first you don't click links and save files that you have no idea what they are and second you don't post the link in a public place to spread it around more.

Role Model whoever has it on their computer it gets sent from the people who have it to others with messages like Pics of you! or something to that effect, while the person who has the virus that is sending the messages is oblivious that its getting sent.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - I got 15 members asking what it is


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

so how does it get stopped from spreading?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Truth - I got 15 members asking what it is


Same


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You should have to take an IQ test to get on the internet. If you score below 100, you're banned for life.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So wait was a link to the virus actually posted on this site in this thread?


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> So wait was a link to the virus actually posted on this site in this thread?



No it was posted to evry user on Msn


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Role Model said:


> So wait was a link to the virus actually posted on this site in this thread?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3952645-post36583.html

I hate to narc, but this is an extreme case.

Its not about brainpower in this case Cali its about common sense and then posting it on the boards that requires a little of both I suppose.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> No it was posted to evry user on Msn


has this ever happend before?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> So wait was a link to the virus actually posted on this site in this thread?


I'm pretty sure JDL posted it a few pages back.


Edit - the post was edited


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm pretty sure JDL posted it a few pages back.


got rid of it, just in case.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> has this ever happend before?



Truth - Not When ive been on msn this was the first time


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3952645-post36583.html
> 
> I hate to narc, but this is an extreme case.
> 
> Its not about brainpower in this case Cali its about common sense and then posting it on the boards that requires a little of both I suppose.


Got Buried 

It happens all the time JDL you just have to have the common sense not to click curious or suspicious or even anything from people on msn even if their your family/close friends.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So is it worth me going on MSN, or will I just get loads of people messaging me this virus?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

First time for me too


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Got Buried
> 
> It happens all the time JDL you just have to have the common sense not to click curious or suspicious or even anything from people on msn even if their your family/close friends.


this never happend to me on AIM. I hate viruses!

i say Role model play it safe and don't sign on, i just signed off.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Role Model said:


> So is it worth me going on MSN, or will I just get loads of people messaging me this virus?


Depends on who's on that has it. I only have me and another person thats afk anyways, its really a gamble pretty much.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> So is it worth me going on MSN, or will I just get loads of people messaging me this virus?


You can go on it, just don't click it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Glad I am not on MSN right now.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> So is it worth me going on MSN, or will I just get loads of people messaging me this virus?


Nah i dont think you will anymore :$


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Ive not been allowed on msn all day, whats going on?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I haven't logged on MSN for awhile. By what I'm hearing, it won't be anytime soon. That's for damn sure.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't really go on MSN much these days, reasons like this are why.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Ive not been allowed on msn all day, whats going on?



A virus is going round, one of us probably would have sent you it if you had have been


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: here is something i been wondering. Whats the big differnce between AIM and MSN?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How bad is the virus anyways? What effect does it have?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

VIRUS WTF!

Everyone move to the panic stations!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How bad is the virus anyways? What effect does it have?


Hard to tell most usually block/turn off any popular anti-virus programs, firewalls, security settings, others are just a mere pain in the ass its depends on the asshole who creates the damn thing.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to the YMCA now, brb in 2 hours.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Ottawa scored again and Delfin must be pissed.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Great! so what i cant go on msn now?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How bad is the virus anyways? What effect does it have?


Done nothing to me apart from send it to other people on MSN.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Watching Heat


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

King Kro said:


> Great! so what i cant go on msn now?


yes you can, just dont click on stupid links that are sent to you, like "i get my screen names from bla bla bla"


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Kro I suggest you avoid MSN for probably the rest of the day. At least that is what I plan on doing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I hate the fact that the Canucks lost last night, and Dallas tied the series up 1-1.

Truth - Ottawa will choke in the playoffs. As always.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Dark Church what heppened to your Sim League?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Those things have been going on for years, I've never been dumb enough to click on them though. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Going to watch Impact, and get off MSN


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Those things have been going on for years, I've never been dumb enough to click on them though. :$


TPT again... noooo


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

There wasn't enough active people and I have kind of lost interest as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sparki said:


> TPT again... noooo


Nice sig.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh alright. Thats a shame I really liked your sim league


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

^ so did i.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sparki said:


> TPT again... noooo


Fuck off, please.  

I think you've got a crush on TPT and you just can't admit it, you can't get her out of your head.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

RM she does look a little orange dont ya think?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You support Arsenal so you can't say anything about anything, and it's her natural skin tone, not everyone is white as a sheet.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks to the two of you for staying active but all sim leagues die eventually anyway. At least it lasted a couple of months.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spyware is gay


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sim leagues anger me.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im off to watch impact for the first time in about 2 months for jarrets return  Jarret = ratings. So Goodbye all


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Think I'm going to go back to having Keeley or Maria in my sig, I didn't get abuse then.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

You got me Ben  I have a thing for ugly skeletors with imploding noses!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Jarrett = Me not watching impact


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Think I'm going to go back to having Keeley or Maria in my sig, I didn't get abuse then.


Please do. They are much hotter.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Where did you get that from Cali?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - MOTD is about to come on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Changed my sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



Dark Church said:


> Where did you get that from Cali?


Wikipedia


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Peer pressure strikes once again.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Changed my sig.


 Nice. :agree:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ Check this out :agree:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/premi...e-new-improved-information-rules-sign-up.html


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Changed my sig.


Yummy


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Since I can't stand up or step up I guess I am not allowed to participate.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Since I can't stand up or step up I guess I am not allowed to participate.


:$

You know what it means.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I know I just couldn't resist a good legless joke.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Might change my sig again. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> I know I just couldn't resist a good legless joke.


ha ha, you always like fitting those in when ever possible.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah I really do.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Downloading some tunes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Changed my sig again, don't think I'll keep it long though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Changed my sig again, don't think I'll keep it long though.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth- No Jarret = me not watching impact again, i mean cmon bravo actually show the impact from this week not the impact from last week :cuss:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shall I just not bother with a sig anymore?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Get a Four Horsemen sig


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

i would make you a sig, if i new how to bloody work PS


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't had a wrestling themed sig for a long time, I guess a change might do me good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I haven't had a wrestling themed sig for a long time, I guess a change might do me good.


who's miss BB (big boobs :$)


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im bored and i have nothing to do


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Gemma Atkinson.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Gemma Atkinson.


nice


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im off c ya all


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Gemma's hot.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sparki said:


> Gemma's hot.


i figure


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Does anyone know why Evo was banned?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah insulting other members outside Rants.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sparki said:


> Gemma's hot.


So was Alessandra Ambrosio, but all you did was be abusive about her.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Cowie!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - I need to get some more RAM for my computer.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Did he really?? That doesn't sound like him. Whoever he insulted must of deserved it 

Hi Tom


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> Truth - I need to get some more RAM for my computer.


As do I.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Hi Tom


I remembered our conversation from the other night. :agree: 
How are ya?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need an external hard drive and a DVD burner.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> As do I.


I've only got 248mb.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I need an external hard drive and a DVD burner.



I've got 6


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

j20 said:


> I've only got 248mb.


*cough* I have 1024 *cough* Must be getting a cold.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> *cough* I have 1024 *cough* Must be getting a cold.


*cough* I have 2048 *cough* Cold must be spreading.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

You've got six external drives Platt? Damn how do you get enough powerpoints?

*snort* I have 736 and the last stick I had put in didn't make all that much difference to the 512 *snort*


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Good morning people


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Good evening Sargey


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Sargey said:


> Good morning people


Up before 9am on a Sunday morning Did you shit the bed? :side:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Up before 9am on a Sunday morning Did you shit the bed? :side:


:shocked: Didn't poop the bed no , my stomach, or the area just below the ribs (sternum too I guess?) has been rumbling on and off since last night which might have woke me up, plus I had a dream where I was in a ranforest in some kind of war, which may have scared me 

Hey RDX 

In closing no, I didn't poop the bed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

.......


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

<(*.*)>


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back whats up?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dull, this is.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im back whats up?


I killed the thread by talking about shit Or poop if I wanna be polite and posh like Sargey


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Dull, this is.


Unban WCW


It's gay without him


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Cowie said:


> I killed the thread by talking about shit Or poop if I wanna be polite and posh like Sargey


:shocked:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Is he banned too??? WTF happened while I was sleeping?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Is he banned too??? WTF happened while I was sleeping?


I'd like to know the same thing:lmao


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

WCW got banned?!?! This is an outrage!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hardly. When you break the rules you get banned, I should know.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

What did he do though?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ugh Shane OMac to lose his hair? Talk about Ground Hog Day. Didn't they do a hair match the other day?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

role model which member here has been banned the most?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: VIPs should click my banner and post! Come on people!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sargey said:


> :shocked:
> 
> In closing no, I didn't poop the bed


I'd respect you more if you admitted you did sargey. 

Hello everyone.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi McQueen


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup JDL?

Truth - I think i'm going to go bet all my points on Takeshi Morishima over Nigel McGuinness in VBookie.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just watched the promo HBK cut in Montreal, in 2005.

I remember watching that live on TV. I marked so bad when they played Bret's music. Srsly. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody got a link to that promo?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just watched the promo HBK cut in Montreal, in 2005.
> 
> I remember watching that live on TV. I marked so bad when they played Bret's music. Srsly. :$


Truth - I just watched the same segment on my computer, a few minutes ago.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I want a good laugh, upload it now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cal:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buPuPzJJtU8


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Sup JDL?
> 
> Truth - I think i'm going to go bet all my points on Takeshi Morishima over Nigel McGuinness in VBookie.


nm, just got back a while ago from the YMCA. how was you're day?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've been sleeping most of the day, I just woke up about an hour ago 

Guess I won't be betting on VBookie, match isn't up.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I've been sleeping most of the day, I just woke up about an hour ago
> 
> Guess I won't be betting on VBookie, match isn't up.


oh. i can't even sleep past 11am in the morning even if i sleep late at night. did you read this weeks wwf show?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Going out to get something to eat again a little later on.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Cal:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buPuPzJJtU8


Thanks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> oh. i can't even sleep past 11am in the morning even if i sleep late at night. did you read this weeks wwf show?


Yeah I saw it, pretty funny.

It's easy to sleep past 11 A.M. when you go to sleep at 10:30 :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Watching Hockey. Buffalo vs New York. yesterday was three games the sharks lost.  game three is sunday and two other games all in a row.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Cal:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buPuPzJJtU8


The Way HBK should be...

Whats up John?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Read a review about the movie Disturbia that got a nice 3 & a half stars for it. Might check it out soon.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yeah I saw it, pretty funny.
> 
> It's easy to sleep past 11 A.M. when you go to sleep at 10:30 :lmao


yeah, but i wish there were more matches. 

even if is sleep past 10:30 i always wake up before 11am. besides on saturday's i can't sleep at all, so i will be awake. 

is Homicide Vs Samoa Joe Vs Austin Aries Vs James Gibson a good ROH match?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I must say, HBK owned canada here. I think HBK is one of the few people that can own a country multiple times.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> is Homicide Vs Samoa Joe Vs Austin Aries Vs James Gibson a good ROH match?


Yeah it's a pretty good match, I'd say *** 1/2 or *** 3/4


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

To Role Models sig:

Good god are those real?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

it's not hard to own Canada.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/335865-edge-wcw.html

Just made a thread about Edge in WCW!!!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yeah it's a pretty good match, I'd say *** 1/2 or *** 3/4


then im watching it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> The Way HBK should be...
> 
> Whats up John?


Nothing much, Eric. Just made a post in the SVR2008 thread [/plug].  Other than that and listening to music, nothing. How about yourself?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SixOneNine™ said:


> To Role Models sig:
> 
> Good god are those real?


Nope. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think Bret will appear on WWE television sometime in the future


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Someone _just_ got caught running naked in the neighborhood where I am at. 

WTF?

Worse of all, the person got stopped by the cops now & is getting in their car.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nothing much, Eric. Just made a post in the SVR2008 thread [/plug].  Other than that and listening to music, nothing. How about yourself?


Yeah i just saw your post in the SDVR 2008 thread, I was just thinking about how awesome some Linda McMahon promos during the 24/7 mode would be. Think I'm gonna grab a bite to eat and watch the rest of All Japan Womens Dreamslam 1 tonight and maybe get to Dreamslam 2, it refershing to watch some actual good women's wrestling.

Truth - Dreamslam 2 has a ***** main event, no foolin'

Role Model who is that in your sig? shes pretty hot.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I should have guessed really.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Shut the fuck up Cal. Your pointless one smiley posts are annoying.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


*Truth:* That stopped being amusing about 500 posts ago.

And since you're going to reply with more  , I might as well say that won't be funny either.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Wish Super Delfin had a Rob Feinstein Avatar as well but Kwang is just as awesome.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: It was a women running in my streets naked & I thought life couldn't get any more weird. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just watched the Armageddon ladder match twice in a row for some reason. I like it, but I never watch matches twice in a row.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: It was a women running in my streets naked & I thought life couldn't get any more weird. :lmao


:lmao Good Times!

Truth - I've gone streaking before but I didn't get caught.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth - Wish Super Delfin had a Rob Feinstein Avatar as well but Kwang is just as awesome.


Someone PM'd me asking me to change my sig, then said it was a joke (them asking to change my sig). I really don't understand what they were going for. It was someone with the username ROH then a tm or something.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice to see Joe back. 

Truth - Listening to Stone Sour, my second favorite band currently.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Someone PM'd me asking me to change my sig, then said it was a joke (them asking to change my sig). I really don't understand what they were going for. It was someone with the username ROH then a tm or something.


I think that might actually be my favorite sig on WF right now, especially since it's a link. Don't ever change it, and yeah I know of ROH, he posts in the other wrestling section a lot he probably was joking but who knows.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Islanders 1 to saberes 0


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth - No one has posted in the new debate league thread yet. I really hope I didn't waste all the time for nothing . . All you VIPs should look at the thread in VIP (click sig :agree

Truth - I can't believe BJ Ryan blew another lead.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Buck Woodward of PWI said:


> Fantastic. There's no other word to describe MVP vs. Chris Benoit. They took their good bout at Wrestlemania and built upon it to give us one of the best matches on Smackdown this year, and easily MVP's best match to date. It started off slow, with some mat work and a retelling of the Mania story that MVP could "hang" with Benoit on the mat. Then, following the commercial break, the bout heated up and the crowd really got sucked into the action. They had some great spots, like the combo where Benoit avoided two kicks, but MVP hit the third. Actually, MVP's kicks to the head were some of the highlights of the match. I wonder if MVP is secretly a fan of Masa Chono or Bruiser Brody. They took some big bumps, and told a great story towards the end of the match with MVP trying to avoid the flying headbutt and the Crossface. The finish was a little weird, since I've never seen MVP suplex anyone over the ropes, but the rollup was good, and MVP using the ropes was a good "heel move" and protected Benoit a bit despite losing. Obviously this non-title win will set up another U.S. Title match between the two, and I can't wait to see it. Benoit is really helping MVP get over as a legit star, and while some might not like Benoit being on defense so much, the truth is that Benoit is the established one in this feud, MVP is the one trying to shake the "Power Ranger" tag, and this rivalry is getting it done. This is the must watch match of the week, in my opinion.


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Shut the fuck up Cal. Your pointless one smiley posts are annoying.


Next time you leave, don't come back.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MVP > Kennedy in the ring.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> MVP > Kennedy in the ring.


Both could be on the level of Batista in the ring, I'll still cheer


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Batista had a better match than Kennedy at Mania


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MITB 3 was the best match of the night. Taker/Batista was a great carryjob by Taker, though. Decent match, which is what I was expecting at best.



Alabaster Holt said:


> Both could be on the level of Batista in the ring, I'll still cheer


True.

I honestly don't care who's the better wrestler, though. I find Kennedy superior to MVP on the mic and in terms of charisma, so I think he should, and will go farther, although both are fantastic.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MVP is actually pretty entertaining in the ring, and is outside of it, too.

Good all around wrestler.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Batista had a better match than Kennedy at Mania


From what I heard that may be true

Smackdown has less star power but in terms of content is so superior to Raw its insane


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Ashley is looking good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batista didn't have a better match, it's just the fact that his match wasn't completely embarassing like it usually is.

EDIT ~ :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I never thought I'd like MVP, but I'm really starting to like him recently.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> MITB 3 was the best match of the night. Taker/Batista was a great carryjob by Taker, though. Decent match, which is what I was expecting at best.
> 
> 
> True.
> ...


Batista worked harder than Taker. 

MITB - ***3/4

Taker/Batista - ****


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao at what Delfin posted.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

the post match promo MVP cut was almost as good as the actual match

Truth: I tried to put that Buck Woodward quote in my sig but it was over the limit


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Can a certain Gord sticky the Debate League thread in VIP please...? :side: 

Truth: Both MVP and Kennedy are awesome right now with what they are doing. MVP should win the US title soon.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lol. That's hilarious, Delf. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LMAO, Batista ****. Well, that's your opinion, I don't rate it anywhere near that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth! That pic is horribly sick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MVP's entrance > The rest of his abilities


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm so glad I stopped giving out my wrestling opinions.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> LMAO, Batista ****. Well, that's your opinion, I don't rate it anywhere near that.


What would you rate it? and what would you rate MITB and HBK/Cena?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* If I had access to WWE's video library I'd probably shit my pants.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I'm so glad I stopped giving out my wrestling opinions.


So am I

Truth: watching an extremely cheesy British martial arts movie on Starz, and fucking loving it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* If I had access to WWE's video library I'd probably shit my pants.


:lmaoSame. Did you decide to get anything from DVDR?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: watching an extremely cheesy British martial arts movie on Starz, and fucking loving it


What channel? As I have Starz. :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just made Bret Hart WWE champion in SVR2007.

If only....


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> What channel? As I have Starz. :agree:


Starz Edge, 371 on Comcast

It has Jason McKidd, the guy from the best show on television Rome............well it use to be


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lucius Vorenus!!!

That show is pretty awesome, Kevin McKidd was in one of the most horrible movies I've ever seen about a team of commando fighting Werewolves.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmaoSame. Did you decide to get anything from DVDR?


I was browsing through and plan on ordering this one WCW/WWF DVD set from 1991-1994. There's a lot of jobber matches which I'll enjoy. I don't know why but I enjoy seeing guys like Skinner or Repo Man get a solid win. All of the stuff is from WWF and WCWs weekend shows like Challenge, WCW Saturday Night, WCW pro, etc.

Plus there are a lot of good looking matches I've never seen like Flair vs. Santana, Eaton vs. Windham, and a lot of other cool stuff. It's $75 and has 100's of matches.

I'll probably grab it in the next month but I don't really have $75 for it right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> What would you rate it? and what would you rate MITB and HBK/Cena?


All under 4 stars. I don't know what I'd give all of them, but I don't view that match as being better than MITB. A little better than HBK/Cena, perhaps.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd give you my opinions on Wrestlemania except I was pretty damn drunk during most of it and don't remember a lot of the details but I did like Taker/Batista better than the MITB match this year which shocked me.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm watching BASEketball

God I love this film.

Best part is: "Hey that's my Wife!" "Yeah? And this is me!"


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* BLueberry lollipops are the best


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Lucius Vorenus!!!
> 
> That show is pretty awesome, Kevin McKidd was in one of the most horrible movies I've ever seen about a team of commando fighting Werewolves.


I fucking loved that show, I was shocked to see it end after two seasons. But from a historical standpoint, it made sense:sad:

I made a ton of gifs from the second to last episode a few weeks back


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I was browsing through and plan on ordering this one WCW/WWF DVD set from 1991-1994. There's a lot of jobber matches which I'll enjoy. I don't know why but I enjoy seeing guys like Skinner or Repo Man get a solid win. All of the stuff is from WWF and WCWs weekend shows like Challenge, WCW Saturday Night, WCW pro, etc.
> 
> Plus there are a lot of good looking matches I've never seen like Flair vs. Santana, Eaton vs. Windham, and a lot of other cool stuff. It's $75 and has 100's of matches.
> 
> I'll probably grab it in the next month but I don't really have $75 for it right now.


Nice. I'm planning on ordering the Clash Of The Champions Set on Monday. $30 bucks.

I also found RAW seasons '93-'98 and Nitro from '95-'99, for $65 each. I'm getting some of those in the future



> All under 4 stars. I don't know what I'd give all of them, but I don't view that match as being better than MITB. A little better than HBK/Cena, perhaps.


Meltzer gave Taker/Batista and HBK/Cena ****, and MITB ****1/4


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice. I'm planning on ordering the Clash Of The Champions Set on Monday. $30 bucks.
> 
> I also found RAW seasons '93-'98 and Nitro from '95-'99, for $65 each. I'm getting some of those in the future
> 
> ...


Meltzer's crazy. MITB was nowhere near ****1/4. Worse MITB so far.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I fucking loved that show, I was shocked to see it end after two seasons. But from a historical standpoint, it made sense:sad:
> 
> I made a ton of gifs from the second to last episode a few weeks back


Yeah I can understand that Holt, while it wasn't a show that could last forever they could have dragged it out a lot longer. I was dissipointed when they offed Ceaser at the end of season 1 cause I felt they could have done more with him by extending certain aspects of his life, like not covering the whole seige in egypt in one episode.

Oh well still was a great show.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I just spent about 3 minutes staring at Ownage's avy.

She's talentless, but she is hot.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Yeah I can understand that Holt, while it wasn't a show that could last forever they could have dragged it out a lot longer. I was dissipointed when they offed Ceaser at the end of season 1 cause I felt they could have done more with him by extending certain aspects of his life, like not covering the whole seige in egypt in one episode.
> 
> Oh well still was a great show.


I loved the Marc Antony character way more than Cesar, guy was such a arrogant badass . The first season was great but the second was near perfect IMO

Wish they would do a show on feudal Japan next:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:hb


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I just spent about 3 minutes staring at Ownage's avy.
> 
> She's talentless, but she is hot.


haha


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I loved the Marc Antony character way more than Cesar, guy was such a arrogant badass . The first season was great but the second was near perfect IMO
> 
> Wish they would do a show on feudal Japan next:side:


That's because James Purefoy is a great actor, good enough that I'll forgive him for being in the Resident Evil movie, I like Antony a lot as well an I also liked Octavian a lot, he was pretty cool for being a little kid.

I'd give a show on Fuedal Japan a look.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I just arrived in, got the last train.

Evening all.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here

My Newest Youtube Thread


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Truth-fuck me you stay out late refuse, o yeah and i bought the membership finally,lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Evening Refuse and Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- eating some instant Ramen Noodles. 

evening McQueen.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Billy, Mcqueen and Thatznotcool.

Congrats on getting the membership Billy, yeh I like to stay out late, was gonna stay out all night but couldent be fucked and just made the last train home.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: Watching YouTube vids at the moment.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ON3fxYOAKjI

:lmao Check out these horrible bothces by Trish & Jackie. 00:59 and 3:11 made me crack up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: Watching YouTube vids at the moment.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ON3fxYOAKjI
> 
> :lmao Check out these horrible bothces by Trish & Jackie. 00:59 and 3:11 made me crack up.


That match made Bradshaw almost want to quit wrestling. There were times where he looked like he wanted to kill Nowinski.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

New sig


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Derek said:


> That match made Bradshaw almost want to quit wrestling. There were times where he looked like he wanted to kill Nowinski.


Haha. That was truly a horrible match and I almost never don't like matches that have Divas in them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Haha. That was truly a horrible match and I almost never don't like matches that have Divas in them.


Gayda and Nowinski were still green as hell, they shouldn't have even been in the ring at that point, especially Gayda.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

"Dude, you couldn't get a Chick with a 100 dollar bill hanging out of your zipper"

"...Yeh I could!"

"No dude you're a little bitch."

"I am not a little bitch! I dont know why I even hang around with you guys"

"Cause you're a piece of shit"

"I am not a piece of shit!"

"Yeh but you're a little Bitch!"


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Derek said:


> Gayda and Nowinski were still green as hell, they shouldn't have even been in the ring at that point, especially Gayda.


Yeah, Nowinski at least had a little bit of knowledge but Jackie had not the slightest clue what she was doing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Meltzer gave Taker/Batista and HBK/Cena ****, and MITB ****1/4


Well, he's wrong, but at least he's right that MITB was better.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I hate when I can't find the media I'm looking for


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

SixOneNine™ said:


> "Dude, you couldn't get a Chick with a 100 dollar bill hanging out of your zipper"
> 
> "...Yeh I could!"
> 
> ...


Orgazmo was better


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Deal or no deal is a thumbs up.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Deal or no deal is a thumbs up.


Quoted for Truth.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, he's wrong, but at least he's right that MITB was better.


You can't overrate a match just because your favorite wrestler won :flip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Orgazmo was better


I wish I remembered Orgazmo. I saw it on The Movie Network years ago late at night and thought it was hilarious. Baseketball is one of my favourite movies, though.



> You can't overrate a match just because your favorite wrestler won


JBL was on commentary. ~_~

If I was overrating it, I'd give it ****. It wasn't even better than MITB 2, which is the best MITB.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

BEEEHOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Johnny Cash on the radio = Ratings


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Orgazmo was better


Thats because it exposed Hamster Style Kung Fu to the public.

Truth - I just can't get into the concept of Deal or No Deal.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I just can't get into the concept of Deal or No Deal.


It requires absolutely no knowledge to play other than basic math skills, as well as some luck.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I wish I remembered Orgazmo. I saw it on The Movie Network years ago late at night and thought it was hilarious. Baseketball is one of my favourite movies, though.


I liked baseketball, mainly because of the line "Wake up bitch you're my new best friend" but Orgazmo was just better IMO


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> It requires absolutely no knowledge to play other than basic math skills, as well as some luck.


I get how the game is played I just don't understand peoples interst in it.

MITB 1 > MITB 2 > MITB 3


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> MITB 1 > MITB 3 > MITB 2


**FIXED**:agree:


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

McQueen said:


> *I get how the game is played I just don't understand peoples interst in it.*
> 
> MITB 1 > MITB 2 > MITB 3


I get really into it. I'll be talking ot the TV and shit. Haha, I always end up being nervous for the people on the show. I'm always screaming "No Deal!". Haha, I definetly get WAY to into it. Oh well.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I liked baseketball, mainly because of the line "Wake up bitch you're my new best friend" but Orgazmo was just better IMO


Haha, me and Cody were just talking about that bit.

I love:

"this is what Coop looked like 2 weeks ago:

<Pic of Coop>

And this is what he could look like now:

<Picture of Mr.T>"

ROFL.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I dont mind the UK version of Deal or No Deal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> I get really into it. I'll be talking ot the TV and shit. Haha, I always end up being nervous for the people on the show. I'm always screaming "No Deal!". Haha, I definetly get WAY to into it. Oh well.


Yeah my brothers in-laws are like that, I was overthere last thanksgiving and they were all really getting into that show like you said you do. It just isn't my thing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MITB 1 is easily the best 


Benoit's arm selling = ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I watch Deal and No Deal and I root for the contestants to get the lowest amount they can.

Whenever they lose the only big amount they have left, I always give an evil "MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

You dare Poke the bunny?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I play the Deal or No Dead board game at partys.

It has an electonic phone that rings and talks to you.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

MITB3 disappointed me. It had a few crazy spots like MITB always does but the match didn't flow at all. Having one guy clean house and then another clean house and then another was stupid. ***1/4 IMO.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yeah my brothers in-laws are like that, I was overthere last thanksgiving and they were all really getting into that show like you said you do. It just isn't my thing.


:lmao That's funny because we were over out neighbor's house last Thanksgiving doing the same exact thing.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> MITB 1 is easily the best
> 
> 
> Benoit's arm selling = ratings


Benoit was so hungry, that he tried to eat the Mat At the end of the match...?:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK's boring mic skills = no ratings


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Refuse said:


> I play the Deal or No Dead board game at partys.
> 
> It has an electonic phone that rings and talks to you.


LOL.



Truth - My favorite board game of all time is Monopoly, without a doubt.

I always pick The Top Hat, 'cause I'm a classy guy.  :side:


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> HBK's boring mic skills = no ratings


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> HBK's boring mic skills = no ratings


:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Taker is such an underrated mic worker. He was so damn good during the American Bad Ass era. I remember some of those backstage interviews he did which were sweet.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HBK being one of the greatest superstars to step into a WWE ring = ratings.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Taker is such an underrated mic worker. He was so damn good during the American Bad Ass era. I remember some of those backstage interviews he did which were sweet.


I have always liked the Bad Ass Taker better than The Deadman.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I like HBK's mic skills.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EGame said:


> HBK being one of the greatest superstars to step into a WWE ring = ratings.


Yeah, in the ring. On the mic he's dull and forgetable. Everyone seems to think he's one of the greatest mic workers ever. I'm sorry, but just no.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> I have always liked the Bad Ass Taker better than The Deadman.


I do as well.


I thought it was weird how he started off as an evil phenom, then turned into a big badass, then returned as a phenom.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cena not selling his leg at Mania was laughable.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, in the ring. On the mic he's dull and forgetable. Everyone seems to think he's one of the greatest mic workers ever. I'm sorry, but just no.


I don't think he is one of the greatest ever, but I do think he is quite good.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The opinions of some people make me want to hang my self.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Taker's no selling during the HIAC with Brock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I couldn't care less about selling. As long as people put on good matches, that's all I care about. Realism doesn't exist in wrestling in the storylines so much of the time, so in the ring, whatever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for realism 



NastyNas said:


> The opinions of some people make me want to hang my self.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> The opinions of some people make me want to hang my self.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I couldn't care less about selling. As long as people put on good matches, that's all I care about. Realism doesn't exist in wrestling in the storylines so much of the time, so in the ring, whatever.


That would be exactly why I don't watch WWE as much anymore.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I do as well.
> 
> 
> I thought it was weird how he started off as an evil phenom, then turned into a big badass, then returned as a phenom.


I know. When he lost that burried alive match to McMahon at Survior Series I knew that he was going to return as the Phenom. I was pissed. The Deadman gimmick bores me alot. Specifically the entrace. It takes fucking forever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> That would be exactly why I don't watch WWE as much anymore.


What, that they don't sell as much or that they don't put on good matches? ~_~

I watch mainly for promos anyways. They still do have great matches sometimes.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I get to see the episode TUF5 that I missed tonight .


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ I can't decide what movie to put on.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I do as well.
> 
> 
> I thought it was weird how he started off as an evil phenom, then turned into a big badass, then returned as a phenom.


First he wa the Deadman, then he was a Not so deadman, and then he was a bad ass American bad ass, and then he was the Deadman Again so thats why he is the deadman right now and not the American bad ass. 

But as we all know Takers promos When he was not the deadman, Where awesome. The reason why the Bad ass Promos where better was That Taker was bad ass as the America bad ass. The Deadma cant have alot of Promos cuz A Long & great Promo Would not look good...so Any Questions? like...What Did i just say?
cuz i dont know...*American bad ass > The Deadman*. 
:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HHH's selling in the 3 Stages Of Hell vs. Austin is some of my favorite ever.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> I know. When he lost that burried alive match to McMahon at Survior Series I knew that he was going to return as the Phenom. I was pissed. The Deadman gimmick bores me alot. Specifically the entrace. It takes fucking forever.


If you saw that entrance in person you would not say that. I have seen alot of great things live in person but The Undertaker's entrance ranks at the top.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> HHH's selling in the 3 Stages Of Hell vs. Austin is some of my favorite ever.


HHH sells like an animal. Not many people rival him on that front.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> What, that they don't sell as much or that they don't put on good matches? ~_~
> 
> I watch mainly for promos anyways. They still do have great matches.


I specifically mean unrealism, as I'm getting older things like say Petey Williams Canadian Destroyer don't interest me as much because its so hokey and hard to take seriously and that same could be said about the occasional WWE Storyline (or every current TNA one). Still I do enjoy watching WWE at times just not as much as I used to and I just can't get as into the current "sports entertainment" product.

No selling can be very effective in matches if used correctly, but a lot of people tend to end up making it look bad.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> If you saw that entrance in person you would not say that. I have seen alot of great things live in person but The Undertaker's entrance ranks at the top.


Oh yeah, if I was watching it in person I'd be loving it. But seeing it on TV week after week after week it gets boring. Especially when it takes him at least 2 minutes just to get to the friggen steps. Good god.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> I know. When he lost that burried alive match to McMahon at Survior Series I knew that he was going to return as the Phenom. I was pissed. The Deadman gimmick bores me alot. Specifically the entrace. It takes fucking forever.


When I went to smackdown, I seen Undertakers entrence live. It was pretty long, and not that exciting. He walked so slow, and it took forever for him to get to the ring.

I attempted to look at the time on my watch, but it was too dark 
















Ahhh JK. It was actually pretty exciting. Really cool, and tops the other entrences by far. _It was int__ense_..


Though, I liked batistas entrence alot too.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Why did Evolution get banned?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Stone Cold ride around on his four wheeler and drink beers with Benoit for about twenty minutes after the show was over was awesome to.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I Mark for Taker's entrance I'd love to see it, or taker in general live.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> When I went to smackdown, I seen Undertakers entrence live. It was pretty long, and not that exciting. He walked so slow, and it took forever for him to get to the ring.
> 
> I attempted to look at the time on my watch, but it was too dark
> 
> ...


Lol. You got me there for a second. I'd be excited to see and wrestling show live since I never been to one before. I am most likely going to RAW in August though. The tickets aren't on sale until April 21st though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I specifically mean unrealism, as I'm getting older things like say Petey Williams Canadian Destroyer don't interest me as much because its so hokey and hard to take seriously and that same could be said about the occasional WWE Storyline (or every current TNA one). Still I do enjoy watching WWE at times just not as much as I used to and I just can't get as into the current "sports entertainment" product.
> 
> No selling can be very effective in matches if used correctly, but a lot of people tend to end up making it look bad.


Meh, I don't care. Wrestling isn't supposed to be realistic. If you got the Samoan Spike in real life, you're not up in 2 minutes, you're unconsious and going to the hospital, maybe even dead.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I Mark for Taker's entrance I'd love to see it, or taker in general live.


Taker seemed so much taller in person. I am aware that he is tall, but when I actually seen him for myself, I was like "Damn."


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: Watching WM17


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Taker seemed so much taller in person. I am aware that he is tall, but when I actually seen him for myself, I was like "Damn."


That's how I felt when I saw the Big Show, sorry for using his "slave name" :lmao

Going to see Takeshi Morishima in about 2 weeks and since I'm in the 1st row I can't wait to see how huge the guy is in real life.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think the only time I don't like it here is when people talk about wrestling.

Truth I'm watching hockey it's the third period.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> That's how I felt when I saw the Big Show, sorry for using his "*slave name*" :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I could of went to NYR '06. Only 40 minutes away from where I live. I wasn't watching wrestling at that time though


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Failing Satire said:


> Why did Evolution get banned?


flaming outside rants


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I am days old on this one but why did King Placebo get banned?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Mania was two hours away and I didn't get to go due to a lack of funds. Oh well my friend said that he wants to go to Orlando next year for Mania.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Cowie said:


> flaming outside rants


Well isn't that gay. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who was he flaming


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth- *Ashley's cry is god awful.

*Other Truth-* On the other hand, at least she will be off TV for at least one week.

:hb


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: I'm out. Later all.

Edit: 


> *Truth-* Ashley's cry is god awful.


:agree:



Ok, now I'm really leaving.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Later Chirs

Truth:...


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Cya CLD


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Refuse said:


> I am days old on this one but why did King Placebo get banned?


Strange I didn't know that. Must have been for a stupid reason.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeh I noticed he is, no idea why though.

Im off to watch some Wrestling, later.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who was he flaming


Dunno. I only know because I asked earlier and got told for flaming outside rants. I was so upset I forgot to question further.

Kenny got banned for insulting someone's girlfriend.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Working on a possible World Cup match. Basically I am just trying to see how well I can type a match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I do really like your sig Egame.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cowie said:


> I do really like your sig Egame.


Thanks Cowie 

Jae made it for me yesterday, kid's got skills.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Kenny got banned for insulting someone's girlfriend.


So I was right.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

This is gonna sound weird, but I wish you were a mod Cowie.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao

You should try changing your usertitle Cowie.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> This is gonna sound weird, but I wish you were a mod Cowie.


I wish you were a mod.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

ThatzNotCool said:


> This is gonna sound weird, but I wish you were a mod Cowie.


What the fuck for?

Cali, my user title is fine. It keeps the weirdos away.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^ I do not know. LOL. No explianation. You just seem like a mod to me for some reason.




Diesel said:


> I wish you were a mod.


Everyone does


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Off to watch TUF5.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I wish you were a mod.


I wish you were Admin


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

ThatzNotCool said:


> ^ I do not know. LOL. No explianation. You just seem like a mod to me for some reason.


What section would I mod?

Diesel 4 Admin


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I wish you were Admin


I wish you were the bad ass servers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cowie said:


> What section would I mod?
> 
> Diesel 4 Admin


Farm Forum?

Diesel for President of Canada!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cowie would rule as a mod. :agree:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truthfully, I suck as a mod. I ain't mean enough.

McQueen, I could mod the funny farm.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Cowie said:


> What section would I mod?


Uhhh... Word Games & Trivia section?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

New York won Buffalo making the series 1 to 1. tomorrow on vs channel it will be three games back to back . Then Monday teh sharks play game three of the playoffs.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Truthfully, I suck as a mod. I ain't mean enough.
> 
> McQueen, I could mod the funny farm.


You could mod VIP, its a do nothing job


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - If I were a Mod, I'd ban people for using the letter "Z"

Cowie I belong on the funny farm :ashamed:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Uhhh... Word Games & Trivia section?


Ya I'd dump all the word games and bring the trivia back 



Alabaster Holt said:


> You could mod VIP, its a do nothing job


Oh noes I don't wanna put you out of a job.

McQueen, you and me could go together.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I wish you were the bad ass servers.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Truthfully, I suck as a mod. I ain't mean enough.
> 
> McQueen, I could mod the funny farm.


Surely you are meaner or atleast as mean as KKUK. :shocked:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Some weeks of the month ya.

I was horrible to Evo last night and now he's gone and I feel so horrible.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Some weeks of the month ya.
> 
> I was horrible to Evo last night and now he's gone and I feel so horrible.


He's not gone forever, and it wasn't your fault at all.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: diesel do you want to play yahoo pool? im on a 15 game wining streak.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I know it wasn't my fault, I don't know what he did it was after I went to bed. But I do like him lots. It's going to be a cold old week at wrestling forum without him :sad:


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Eatin some good ol butterscotch icecream.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cowie you would be a whole lot better of a mod then me. You would be better then some of the people that are mods now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: diesel do you want to play yahoo pool? im on a 15 game wining streak.


Whore yourself out for some points first, then perhaps.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

How many points?



NastyNas said:


> Cowie you would be a whole lot better of a mod then me. You would be better then some of the people that are mods now.


I assure you it would be like putting the lunatic in charge of the asylum.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm here, Hi every body.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Whore yourself out for some points first, then perhaps.


 fine. you will only play me for points?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


>





Stephen Colbert's Dead To Me List said:


> # New York Intellectuals
> # Men with Beards
> # California's 50th District
> # Heather Clark
> ...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> fine. you will only play me for points?


You heard him, WHORE YOURSELF!!!!

Hi Knightmace


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Truth: I'm here, Hi every body.


Hello


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Truth: I'm here, Hi every body.


sup knightmace?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Bored....















One, Two, you hear the clock tickin'..


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

wG!'s gif gives me sinful thoughts.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: thanks Cowie for the 4,000 points.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Watching a woman's tag team match and Nunchaku just got involved, RATINGS!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

mikeie said:


> wG!'s gif gives me sinful thoughts.


Shame on you, and your lowercase m.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

mikeie said:


> wG!'s gif gives me sinful thoughts.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Go fuck Diesel over hun


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey McQuenn, wG! and NastyNas and everyone else

Truth: I think there are heaps of mods at the momment but SIAG and Sparty were demoded


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Go fuck Diesel over hun


alright. 

diesel best of 7, timed 5 seconds. for 4,000 points!


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Shame on you, and your lowercase m.


Felt like going back to original.

*Truth:* Re-downloading The Academy Is...'s cd Santi because I accidently deteled it.

Edit-
They both asked to be de-modded, knightmace.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Felt like going back to original.


Old-School is cool.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Seen a Viva La Bam episode like 2 days ago.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Hey McQuenn, wG! and NastyNas and everyone else
> 
> Truth: I think there are heaps of mods at the momment but SIAG and Sparty were demoded


I was sad when Spartan asked to be de-moded. when siag asked I was jumping up and down for joy. I was able to add him to my ignore list.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

wG! said:


> Truth - Seen a Viva La Bam episode like 2 days ago.


I have all the seasons on my computer :hb


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Jeffdivalover said:


> alright.
> 
> diesel best of 7, timed 5 seconds. for 4,000 points!


ahaha he doesn't have 4,000 points. He'll just have to whore.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Cowie said:


> ahaha he doesn't have 4,000 points. He'll just have to whore.


:lmao cowie check you're rep.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I was sad when Spartan asked to be de-moded. when siag asked I was jumping up and down for joy. I was able to add him to my ignore list.


So there are like five or six new mods now.

So does that mean you are not allow to ignore mods?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

JDL, Check your inbox 


Truth - I currently have noone on my ignore list, and I don't believe I ever will.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

mikeie said:


> I have all the seasons on my computer :hb


Nice. :hb:

I have it on Rogers on Demand.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Truth: Made a new avy gif. I like it. :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> So there are like five or six new mods now.
> 
> So does that mean you are not allow to ignore mods?


Yes if you go to the ignore list and try to add them you will get a message saying he/she is a mod or admin and is not allowed to be ignored.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:


> Truth: Made a new avy gif. I like it. :agree:


Why Jim Carrey?  

Truth: I wish he still made movies like Ace Ventura, unlike the box office disasters that he in known for these days.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:


> Truth: Made a new avy gif. I like it. :agree:


:lmao

ASS!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Yes if you go to the ignore list and try to add them you will get a message saying he/she is a mod or admin and is not allowed to be ignored.


SO what does the ignore list do?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> JDL, Check your inbox
> 
> 
> Truth - I currently have noone on my ignore list, and I don't believe I ever will.


go check you're inbox


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> Why Jim Carrey?
> 
> Truth: I wish he still made movies like Ace Ventura, unlike the box office disasters that he in known for these days.


Haha, I don't know. I had the Max one up and I made the Conan one too but I just decided to go with Carrey for awhile. I find it funny. I <3 Carrey, don't me wrong.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks 


Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> ASS!!!


LMAO!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

knightmace said:


> SO what does the ignore list do?


If you put somebody who isn't a mod on your ignore list, instead of seeing their post you see a little message that says that they're on your ignore list.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: Wallowing in the pity of it being the last evening of my vacation by staying up late like I've done every other day of it :$

Did Hogan go over B*g Sh*w in that match or hasn't it happened yet?

Hello everyone; hope all is well


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Kurt


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey KKUK

Truth - Diesel is making enemies of Dragonball Z fanboys in the SDVR 2008 Discussion Thread.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:


> Haha, I don't know. I had the Max one up and I made the Conan one too but I just decided to go with Carrey for awhile. I find it funny. I <3 Carrey, don't me wrong.


Ah, glad to hear. I'm a big Jim Carrey fan myself. 

Hey Mike.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth - Diesel is making enemies of Dragonball Z fanboys in the SDVR 2008 Discussion Thread.


:cuss:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> LMAO!


no problem


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey wG!, did you know that you misspelled "trust" in your sig? Or did you mean to do that?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Kurt

Thanks Derek haven't seen that message to me yet


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the hellos 

Everyone having a good evening?

Truth: I'm 18 on Thursday. I'm not ready to become an adult yet.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Guy-game 

Sorry, I like calling you that since you got the legendary name back! I don't know if it works though because I don't know how the phonetics of your name work but the way I pronounce it, it works 

EDIT: Oops :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: I'm 18 on Thursday. I'm not ready to become an adult yet.


Go commit as many minor crimes as you can in the next week as they will be erased on thursday! Actually don't quote me on that I don't know how the UK's legal system works. 

I'll probably forget so early :hb


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Hey wG!, did you know that you misspelled "trust" in your sig? Or did you mean to do that?


I meant to do it lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Thanks for the hellos
> 
> Everyone having a good evening?
> 
> Truth: I'm 18 on Thursday. I'm not ready to become an adult yet.


Well I'm not an adult yet also but it will pass eventually so don't worry about it.

:hb :hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Thanks for the hellos
> 
> Everyone having a good evening?
> 
> Truth: I'm 18 on Thursday. I'm not ready to become an adult yet.


:hb congrats on turning 18 on thrusday.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

hey Mike 


:hb 18  I remember when I turned 18 now I'm just old .


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It works fine Mike, call me with whatever nicknames you can think up with .

Going to be an adult in a couple of days, your lucky. I still have to wait over 6 months


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Dynamite Kansai is a brutal mofo'

Being an adult isn't that great, your not missing much.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

-Crimson- is my best friend.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> -Crimson- is my best friend.


diesel pool you me, best of seven, 5 second timed. 2,000 points.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> -Crimson- is my best friend.


:lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^ -Crimson- is cool!!1!!1!11~



wG! said:


> I meant to do it lol.


LOLz.. Alrighty


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> -Crimson- is my best friend.


I don't really miss the DBZ hair, but I was a fan of the show.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> hey Mike
> 
> 
> :hb 18  I remember when I turned 18 now I'm just old .


For some reason that just made me laugh.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> diesel pool you me, best of seven, 5 second timed. 2,000 points.


2000? Don't be a pussy, dude.

Let's make it 4000. If you win, I'll get you the other points sometime later.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> 2000? Don't be a pussy, dude.


you don't have 4,000 so don't try to rip me off. 2300


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

The Academy Is... - Santi


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't really miss the DBZ hair, but I was a fan of the show.


I liked that show myself when I was younger but still that shit has no place in the games CAW.

Comics/Anime/Wrestling = Me being a dork


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I liked that show myself when I was younger but still that shit has no place in the games CAW.
> 
> Comics/Anime/Wrestling = Me being a dork


The hair never works in anything but Anime. But, they do need more hair options in the next game.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

GTG watch Mad TV.

I'll be back later on tonight. Peace out everyone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Have fun watch Bad, I mean Mad TV.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Have fun watch Bad, I mean Mad TV.


Quoted for truth, that show sucks so bad now much like SNL.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> you don't have 4,000 so don't try to rip me off. 2300





> Let's make it 4000. If you win, *I'll get you the other points sometime later*.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I liked that show myself when I was younger but still that shit has no place in the games CAW.
> 
> Comics/Anime/Wrestling = Me being a dork


Im probably a bigger dork than you. In high school me and my friends loved that stuff, but after the Majin Buu saga, there was really no pint in following DBZ. DBZ BudoKai Tenkaichi on the wii did bring back some nice memories, I kick so much ass with Kid Buu


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't really miss the DBZ hair, but I was a fan of the show.


DBZ was the shit.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: fine diesel 4,000 and get me the rest later if i win. if i win im buying alot of people gifts.

where?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Go to the room 'Brothers In Arms', Jeff. >_>

Truth - -Crimson- was the first person to ever argue my opinion in that thread. Go him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Im probably a bigger dork than you. In high school me and my friends loved that stuff, but after the Majin Buu saga, there was really no pint in following DBZ. DBZ BudoKai Tenkaichi on the wii did bring back some nice memories, I kick so much ass with Kid Buu


I just kinda lost interest after the Cell Saga, although Hercule was pretty damn entertaining in a buffonish way.
Can't believe i'm having this conversation :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Go to the room 'Brothers In Arms', Jeff. >_>
> 
> Truth - -Crimson- was the first person to ever argue my opinion in that thread. Go him.


i sent you an invite im jeffdivalover10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

nolo king said:


> Yeah at this rate I dont see John Cena losing the title at all until I start wrestling in WWE.
> 
> I am so marketable, lawls. Kids all around the world would be wearing shirts that were labelled "lawls" with my face on it. And before my match Id grab the mic with the roar of the crowd drowning my anxiety and Id say, "My opponent tonight thinks they are capable of defeating me" then there would be a long pause followed by the crowd gasping. Soon after Id say, "lawls"... lawls


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Posted 141 times in this thread


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Hercule kinda had a voice like Vince.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


That was officially the best post ever.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I just kinda lost interest after the Cell Saga, although Hercule was pretty damn entertaining in a buffonish way.
> Can't believe i'm having this conversation :lmao


The fact that you said Hercule and not Mr Satan proves Im a much bigger DBZ nut than you. I followed the japanese version, not the pussified American version


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

lmao.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


It's posts like that that make me like the guy. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

My ipod is pissing me off, i download a video in ipod format or i convert them to ipod format, they come up in itunes but don't sync onto my ipod.

LIKE WTMFF!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> The fact that you said Hercule and not Mr Satan proves Im a much bigger DBZ nut than you. I followed the japanese version, not the pussified American version


No really you can win this one! The original Dragonball was so dirty for being a kids cartoon though, gotta love old perv Master Roshi.

I once saw DBZ in spanish real early in the morning before and it was pretty funny with some of the voice talent they had picked out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching a show about cocaine on the History Channel


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Watching smackdown for some reason it's a day late must of been a ball game yesterday.


Looks like I'm going to bring back the file exchange forums with help from jeffdivalover. the link will be in my sig when it's baked.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching a show about cocaine on the History Channel


Careful, my former e-stalker will start to make fun of you for watching the history channel :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Watching smackdown for some reason it's a day late must of been a ball game yesterday.
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm going to bring back the file exchange forums with help from jeffdivalover. the link will be in my sig when it's baked.


Good luck


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

T-Pain has issues


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Good luck


Thanks I'll send you a pm with the link when I'm done.



Was Ashely suppose to be hurt or was she laughing?


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Carlos' sleeping pattern > mine :$

Sorry for being slow getting back to people.

Thanks for the birthday wishes McQueen, Knightmace, Jeff, Frankie and Guyan 

You know if I go ahead and do that now McQueen and end up getting a life sentence; I might have to get the goons I befriend in prison to come out and kill you when they get released 

You're only as old as you feel Frankie so quit feeling like you're old 

I'm odd though really because I'm not look forward to it much at all. I love being a borderline adult and not having to be good at stuff and just being able to have fun all the time and I'm not sure I'm ready for that to change :$ Plus I only have six weeks of school left now and the last few years at my school have been amazing for me so it will suck to leave.

Yeah sorry Guyan, I don't do witty nicknames or anything like that I'm afraid :$ I just like saying Guy-game in my head for some reason now when I see you post


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Careful, my former e-stalker will start to make fun of you for watching the history channel :side:


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> T-Pain has issues


Lol I hate the dude. Guy's "Im Sprung" was always stuck in my head.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

One of these days KKUK is going to snap and go on a killing spree


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Fuck i lost 4-2


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I totally just creamed that turd named Jeff.

Nah, seriously. I won, but 'twas a close series. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Silkk The Shocker must of been high as hell when he wrote the words to MVP's theme song


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Careful, my former e-stalker will start to make fun of you for watching the history channel :side:


Just a guess but would that be marcus? :side:




Still wounding on smakdown if Ashley was in pain or was she laughing.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I sensed a victory for Diesler when I read about this bet simply because he is the the gaming King of this forum from what I know. Unlucky Jeff and congratulations Diesler 

Truth: Holt just received a death threat from an unlikely source


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: diesel gets lucky but it happens you can't win every game.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

wG! said:


> Lol I hate the dude. Guy's "Im Sprung" was always stuck in my head.


I like his voice actually but sometimes he just sounds plain retarted


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

> Yeah sorry Guyan, I don't do witty nicknames or anything like that I'm afraid I just like saying Guy-game in my head for some reason now when I see you post


It's all good Mike 



> One of these days KKUK is going to snap and go on a killing spree


I would mark out for a KKUK heel turn.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I like his voice actually but sometimes he just sounds plain retarted


At one point in R.Kelly's "I'm a Flirt Video", you see him start shaking/going crazy at one part. Lol scared the shit outta me.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: If I turned heel I would need to develop more of a personality which is too much effort. Thus I'll always be bland babyface or irrelevant tweener :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

nobody would know if KKUK turns heel cause you will get bored of reading his post



wG! said:


> At one point in R.Kelly's "I'm a Flirt Video", you see him start shaking/going crazy at one part. Lol scared the shit outta me.



:lmao :lmao



my favorite part of the song is 

"She be callin you Kelly, when your name is tomy" :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The only good wrestling radio show left is Dave Meltzer's.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> nobody would know if KKUK turns heel cause you will get bored of reading his post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol :lmao

Kells is the shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That new Ja Rule/Jada/Fat Joe song is pretty ballin if you ask me.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

wG! said:


> Lol :lmao
> 
> Kells is the shit.


He better have new trapped in the closets on his new album

Ja & Joes song isn't that ballin


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> The only good wrestling radio show left is Dave Meltzer's.


I don't like that show, Between the Ropes is better, but not nearly as greats as SNS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: 2 people have signed up for the Debate League. woot woot. Where is everyone else? Everyone to scared to lose?


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> He better have new trapped in the closets on his new album
> 
> Ja & Joes song isn't that ballin


I hope he does.

I actually like the new Fat Joe/Ja joint.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth: 2 people have signed up for the Debate League. woot woot. Where is everyone else? Everyone to scared to lose?


Oh no I would win, decisively. But i just have no interest in it


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: Tiring :$

If I ever got more active I'd consider joining but I haven't been active on here for quite a long while and with exams and all that coming up I don't see that changing much. Sorry Mercey.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Double post


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Ja & Joes song isn't that ballin


You are incorrect


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

wG! said:


> I hope he does.
> 
> I actually like the new Fat Joe/Ja joint.


There first collabo was better



J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth: 2 people have signed up for the Debate League. woot woot. Where is everyone else? Everyone to scared to lose?


What are you debating about



Killa CaLi said:


> You are incorrect


It depends on what ballin you are refering too


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh no I would win, decisively. But i just have no interest in it


Strong words. 

Click the sig Movement^tm. It's all explained in there. The debate topics will be various, from wrestling topics, to sports topics, to world issues to moral issues and everything in between. It says something like that in the thread. 

No worries Mike .


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> There first collabo was better


Indeed it was.

And Jason, i joined the debate league, first go at it as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> It depends on what ballin you are refering too


The kind that makes me pop bottles and fuck models


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Is the chick in WG's sig having severe back spasms?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The kind that makes me pop bottles and fuck models


O I guess your right then

I signed up for that Debating junk but Something stupid is going to happen involving me


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

sweet, thanks wG!. 

Truth: I want this one to do better than the last. The changes I made should allow for that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> O I guess your right then


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Is the chick in WG's sig having severe back spasms?


Lol Maybe.  

Its Ciara, btw.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I might join that league thing. :$

I'll probably get schooled like no tomorrow, but meh.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just got back from Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film For Theaters. Hilarious. If you enjoy the show, you have to see the movie.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ciara's a man


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Ashley is a man


fixed


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm dieing out on ROH, for some reason, I'm not as interested as I was before. Before, I had to own every single DVD and follow every little tidbit update but now it's just like "meh, cool. no big deal".


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watching The Simpsons.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

M.W. said:


> I'm dieing out on ROH, for some reason, I'm not as interested as I was before. Before, I had to own every single DVD and follow every little tidbit update but now it's just like "meh, cool. no big deal".


I blame Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I blame Jimmy Jacobs


I blame Gabe and Misawa, sometimes Dragon for taking time to heal his injury.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I'm back. :$


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Weren't you perma banned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

M.W. said:


> I blame Gabe and Misawa, sometimes Dragon for taking time to heal his injury.


:ns


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Didn't feel like getting shit faced tonight so decided to turn in early. I need to get up kind of early tomorrow.

*Truth:* The Penguins are the shit and are about to win the next 3 games of their series.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :ns


:frustrate


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

M.W. said:


> :frustrate


Thanks for reporting the Cide/Dragon thread, Mitchy.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Canucks better win the next 3 games of the series against Dallas.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Weren't you perma banned.


For like 30 minutes. Then i got un-banned. Then I got banned again. :$


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Thanks for reporting the Cide/Dragon thread, Mitchy.


Please never call me "Mitchy" again, I will no longer answer to that Mickey'.

And I didn't report it, I replied to the thread and told them it would be closed. :shocked: 

Truth: Played football today. Pretty good game, layed some good hits on people, got a few game changing runs, but I fucked up my knee badly.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I was being sarcastic, Mitchy.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Canucks better win the next 3 games of the series against Dallas.


That I hope for too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

So was I, Mickey.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mitchy. :lmao

:$

Sup.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

You should request your name to be changed to Lil' Mitchy, like Jay got his.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Mitchy. :lmao
> 
> :$
> 
> Sup.


Nothing, John. Tired and having trouble walking around, gotta work tomorrow morning at 9 A.M. 

hbu?

Edit: Just no, Mikeie.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

wG! said:


> That I hope for too.


Did you catch the first game of the series?

Was damn crazy. Went to 4 overtimes. I'm pretty sure it broke into the top ten record of 'Longest Playoff Game'.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

lawls


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

mikeie said:


> lawls


nolo king ftl


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I want to find DVDs/tapes of USWA episodes from 1995-1997


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

M.W. said:


> Nothing, John. Tired and having trouble walking around, gotta work tomorrow morning at 9 A.M.
> 
> hbu?
> 
> Edit: Just no, Mikeie.


Nothing much either. Posting around here, and watching The Simpsons.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Did you catch the first game of the series?
> 
> Was damn crazy. Went to 4 overtimes. I'm pretty sure it broke into the top ten record of 'Longest Playoff Game'.


Yeah I heard that it was 9th or something. Luongo had 72 saves, guy's a beast.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I want to find DVDs/tapes of USWA episodes from 1995-1997


I'm sure you could find some on DVDR


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Bored but not tired.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

playin some bass guitar and looking up PSP stuff.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Ballin'.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

What's the point of being invisible? 

It's not like anyone cares if you're online or not.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: Don't know why, but I felt the need to rep everybody on page 3709. The only exception is Mikeie, I refuse to rep him as he continues to call me Lil' Mitchy. :hb 

I still haven't spread enough rep since the last time I repped you yet.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Scissor me timbers.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> Scissor me timbers.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Ballin'.


Same


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Bet 7000 on Daniels winning at Lockdown.

He's supposed to be feuding with Sting next, so I can't see him losing to Lynn. Of course, you can never tell with Russo.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Ever since I did that "fake" Temporary Bad thing, everyone started doing it. :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

TRruth: Woooo!

MW....mcguyver and p to the collins?

EDit: NM, you're the numbers guy


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNSxUqe91tA

Holt get Gears so I can do this to you.

Sniped Spartanlax earlier today as well as blowing him to pieces with my host shotgun.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNSxUqe91tA
> 
> Holt get Gears so I can do this to you.
> 
> Sniped Spartanlax earlier today as well as blowing him to pieces with my host shotgun.


Wanna tell'em how I fucking OWNED you and your partner with the boomshot and shotgun earlier before my internet crapped out on me? You killed me like 3 times, I killed you like 12 times.

No lies in the TTT thread, Bubba Black Man.

....by the way, wanna play in a bit? I can't sleep, pumped from the ROH show, and it's not too late for you. PM me if ya can.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just heard 4 gun shots outside my window. God I love Philly


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Sure is quite in here right now. :$

Truth: I hope Randy wins at Backlash. THen him and Edge go into a long feud. Just as long as it is booked right.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Everyone keeps telling me to get gears of war, I may sometime next month


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Just heard 4 gun shots outside my window. God I love Philly


Did you shoot back?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Did you shoot back?


lol, no


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Everyone keeps telling me to get gears of war, I may sometime next month


You should. Its almost as fun as Crackdown.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Wanna tell'em how I fucking OWNED you and your partner with the boomshot and shotgun earlier before my internet crapped out on me? You killed me like 3 times, I killed you like 12 times.
> 
> No lies in the TTT thread, Bubba Black Man.
> 
> ....by the way, wanna play in a bit? I can't sleep, pumped from the ROH show, and it's not too late for you. PM me if ya can.


Luck, I wasn't trying, um.. some excuse.

All I was trying to do mostly was snipe. When I resided into just going back to the shotgun my team did fare better. The game we had after you left was when I racked up 41 kills in three rounds of play. Host advantage? 

As for playing now, meh I'm not really up for it, unless you want to have a one on one sniper battle, as I want to get better with the longshot like that guy in the video.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Meh, we'll play tomorrow then, Bubba. I'll just stay up and watch my four new ROH DVDs, w00t! Morishima-licious!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> lol, no


:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching various WWE Debuts on YouTube.

Truth- Jericho's debut was badass.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching various WWE Debuts on YouTube.
> 
> Truth- Jericho's debut was badass.


I enjoyed JErichos debut, as well as KANE's, and Cena's.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/76864-t-h-u-g-o-n-o-m-i.html



> Add rep if your sentiments are more or less FUCK CENA.





> Favorite Wrestler(s)?:
> RVD, Rey Mysterio, Chris Beniot, Y2J, Triple H, HBK, Taker, Eddie, Booker T, Angle, Stone Cold, Cena


.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^^ :lmao :lmao


MrMonty said:


> I enjoyed JErichos debut, as well as KANE's, and Cena's.


Kane's was good, considering that he seemed like he'd amount to nothing more than another big man to feud with Taker, get beat, then disappear shortly after.

Cena's was good because he wasn't hyped, a vast majority of the fans had never heard of him before, and he put on a good showing against Angle.

Flair's WWF return in 2001 was also excellent, the way him and Vince were able to feed of of each other was classic.

I also thought that Lesnar's debut did a good job of establishing what he was all about, pure strength and dominance.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/76864-t-h-u-g-o-n-o-m-i.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that guys an idiot anyway


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony has had San Andreas since 2004 and still hasn't beaten it because of Flying School. :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Thuganomi is so bad ass.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^^^ :lmao :lmao
> 
> Kane's was good, considering that he seemed like he'd amount to nothing more than another big man to feud with Taker, get beat, then disappear shortly after.
> 
> ...


I aagree with this post.

Tazz'a "official" WWF debut was also great


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I aagree with this post.
> 
> Tazz'a "official" WWF debut was also great


It was okay, but Angle was beating him down for the majority of the match. Still, it was a pretty good debut.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Ghetto Anthony has had San Andreas since 2004 and still hasn't beaten it because of Flying School. :lmao


Fuck I hated Flying school


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I've had SVR07 for like 5 months now and have only played it about 4 hours probably. I was playing a season with Mark Henry and was so pissed after I lost to Carlito and Shelton that I wound up quitting.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I've had SVR07 for like 5 months now and have only played it about 4 hours probably. I was playing a season with Mark Henry and was so pissed after I lost to Carlito and Shelton that I wound up quitting.


I probably play it an average of an hour a day. 

I had no problem with season mode or the challenges, but GM Mode was hard. At least, it was until I found out the easy way to beat it.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ I'm sure I'll pick up the game sometime when I'm bored. If Umaga was playable in the season I'd probably have beat it by now.

*Truth:* There is a thread called Shane o' Machnon in WWE section. The guy even calls him Machnon in his post also.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd quit if I lost to jobbers like Carlito and Benjamin too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* There is a thread called Shane o' Machnon in WWE section. The guy even calls him Machnon in his post also.


I saw it. His next thread will probably be on Hluk Hgoan.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Two questions about Gears of War, how hard is it and how high is the replay value, minus Xbox Live play


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd quit if I lost to jobbers like Carlito and Benjamin too.


In my defense it was on hard difficulty. It was way too easy on default and I was winning matches without even getting any damage done to myself.

The increase in difficulty between normal and hard is ridiculous considering how easy it is on the default setting.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I beat GM Mode with two controllers.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Two questions about Gears of War, how hard is it and how high is the replay value, minus Xbox Live play


1. It's fun/kinda simple on Normal, challening on Hardcore, and insane on Insane. Perfect difficulty.

2. Minus Xbox Live, the replay value is very little. It's fun to re-play the entire story mode about a month after you originally beat it. No Xbox Live, rent GOW. Xbox Live, buy GOW. 

Here's my full review of it, dude: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/video-games/304877-gears-war.html


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I started sucking at video games once they got more advanced than Virtual Fighter 2.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I beat GM Mode with two controllers.


Me too.

Yeah, I usually have to change up the Computer AI levels when I want my opponents to be easier or harder. I've had it on Hard difficulty for about 5-6 months now.

I actually had a damn good match with London & Kendrick (CAWS) vs. Chavo & Helms. It was an elimination tag match, down to Helms and London. The stupid Ref got in the way when I hit a running forearm, knocking him out. I went to pick up Helms and he low blowed me, then pinned me for the win. Seemed like a realistic finish, so I was happy. 

I usually don't mind losing if it's a good match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I beat GM Mode with two controllers.


I beat it with one. Many times.:flip


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Booooooooop boooooooooooobop daaaaaaa doooooo oop










Come let me take you back.
Turn back the hands of time.
Thats when I discovered who.
Thats when I made it mine.










My pants couldn't be too tight.
Thats when I learned to fight.
James Dean defined the day.
Sue took me all the way.
Cool. I'm all about cool.
No other code.
No other rule.
But you, you act like a fool.
You've gotta be bold.
Gonna take you to school.
I'm all about cool.










If you want to be cool.
half as cool as me.
You'll be careful what you say.
How you look at me.
If not, you'll pay a price
far beyond your means.
You don't want the trouble that I bring.
Grease back my hair just right.
Suzie, she wore her sweaters tight.
Mom, hair piled way up high.
In the back seat on Saturday night.
Drag racing, summer nights.
My Chevy like thunder role.
Come around picking fights
outside the picture show.










Ooh, I'm all about cool.
No other echo.
No other rule.
But you, you act like a fool.
You've gotta be bold.
Gonna take you to school.
I'm all about cool.










If you want to be cool,
half as cool as me.
You'll be careful what you say
and how you look at me.
If not, you'll pay a price
far beyond your means.
You don't want the trouble that I'll bring.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I beat it with one. Many times.:flip


o

Headliner for Wrestling Games mod, then. :side:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth: Where I used to live there was a video game store called Funco Land that sold new/used video game stuff going back to the NES.

I used to get NES consoles at the thrift store for like $3-4 and traded them in at Funco Land for about $16 I think. Then I could basically get PS games for like 1/4th the price after trading in. I remember that's how I bought Resident Evil 2.

I wish I still had that game I really liked it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- after watching Avril Lavigne on SNL, I am perplexed as to why anybody likes her music.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- after watching Avril Lavigne on SNL, I am perplexed as to why anybody likes her music.


I'd rather listen to Deuce and Domino's theme! *cums*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That "Girlfriend" song she has, or whatever the hell it's called, annoys me to no end.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth: *Wheel of Fortune video games kick ass


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm here 



Diesel said:


> That "Girlfriend" song she has, or whatever the hell it's called, annoys me to no end.


I agree


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I remember I had Family Feud for the Sega Genesis when I was younger.

That game pissed me off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I'd rather listen to Deuce and Domino's theme! *cums*


eeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I remember I had Family Feud for the Sega Genesis when I was younger.
> 
> That game pissed me off.


Family Feud is too hard because some of the answers are shit you'd never think of.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - My favorite WWE entrence song is Jonathan Coachman's. :agree:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Derek said:


> eeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Deuce and Domino are awesome. They're my new mark out spec*semens*.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Deuce and Domino are awesome. They're my new mark out spec*semens*.


You suck at Warrock.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Deuce and Domino are awesome. They're my new mark out spec*semens*.


That's um.... super. I guess.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Family Feud is too hard because some of the answers are shit you'd never think of.


Exactly.

Also considering the fact that the game was made in like, 1990, or something. So the answers I thought of, weren't the answers they thought of back then.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Downloading the first episode of Mortal Kombat conquest from a leecher site


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - My favorite WWE entrence song is Jonathan Coachman's. :agree:


+ Cool Points.

ya, very cool Derek.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Pool anyone? Slothfulcowie is my ID


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wonder if Holt has anything to say about that new MVP thread. :lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Pool anyone? Slothfulcowie is my ID


I'm down.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> + Cool Points.
> 
> ya, very cool Derek.


LOL.

_Aw Yeah, Back Breakin', Everybody out thier seats.
Man, the world is watching me. The world is watching me._
:agree:



Truth - I am going to try to download this yahoo pool thing..


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm down, too. :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm down like a clown Charlie Brown


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New York is back


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3955587-post7.html

cop-out response if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/161696-red-green.html


Must be RedSilver's cousin


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi people.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'm down, too. :$


Hurry up and come then jackass. Room 7.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Back Spin?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/161696-red-green.html
> 
> 
> Must be RedSilver's cousin


Lacking of intelligence must run in the family then.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Back Spin?


Wut u think.

Truth: Made just about the best graphics request ever. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Lacking of intelligence must run in the family then.


:lmao


I find it so much easier to gimmick post in the WWE section than to post my real opinion.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> I find it so much easier to gimmick post in the WWE section than to post my real opinion.


Good, well thought out opinions in that section are quickly buried and forgotten, yet gimmick posting gets attention. That's why everybody knows who Sharp and Nolo King are.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Good, well thought out opinions in that section are quickly buried and forgotten, yet gimmick posting gets attention. That's why everybody knows who Sharp and Nolo King are.


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cal rox at sarkasm


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Cal rox at sarkasm


Absolutely


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Cal rox at sarkasm


Thancks


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Which World Wrestling Entertainment Digital Video Disc shall I watch?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I need to watch something.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Same


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Which World Wrestling Entertainment Digital Video Disc shall I watch?


I'd reckon something you haven't seen in a long time. That one with the HHH/Austin 3 Stages Of Hell perhaps?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I totally Al Capowned that guy in the MVP thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'd reckon something you haven't seen in a long time. That one with the HHH/Austin 3 Stages Of Hell perhaps?


I watched it last night.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hehehe. 

I can't wait for the Austin DVD because I need to see that again.

I can't decide if I want wrestling or comedy. I've got Family Guy, South Park, Futurama, Simpsons, Chappelle's Show, The Office, Man Show, etc. I don't know what though, I have to make up my damn mind and fast.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> I can't wait for the Austin DVD because I need to see that again.
> 
> I can't decide if I want wrestling or comedy. I've got Family Guy, South Park, Futurama, Simpsons, Chappelle's Show, The Office, Man Show, etc. I don't know what though, I have to make up my damn mind and fast.


Watch Taker/Flair WM 18


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

THE OFFICE~!!!

I'd watch that if I had the season(s).


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Man this went from fun lovin to...










:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Man this went from fun lovin to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watch Taker/Flair WM 18


Nah, not in the mood for that one. Saw it a few weeks ago however, good match.

Lawler is hilarious too. 

JR: Undertaker's got a scrape on his cheek, and Flair is bleeding like a stuck pig.

Lawler: JR, that's a nasty gash on the face of The Undertaker. If you had that scrape you'd be in intensive care.

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao


I wouldn't mind petting that cat for a few hours.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cali, Pyro, if you need something to watch, here's a link to some Irish comedy.

It's called "Father Ted", and it's about a group of Irish priests on an island. The humour is very Irish and taking the piss out of the Irish, but you might enjoy it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSrg1ZY7M6o


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Cali, Pyro, if you need something to watch, here's a link to some Irish comedy.
> 
> It's called "Father Ted", and it's about a group of Irish priests on an island. The humour is very Irish and taking the piss out of the Irish, but you might enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSrg1ZY7M6o


I'm sold if Finlay makes a guest appearance.

Nah, I'll see how it is. Thanks.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Cali, Pyro, if you need something to watch, here's a link to some Irish comedy.
> 
> It's called "Father Ted", and it's about a group of Irish priests on an island. The humour is very Irish and taking the piss out of the Irish, but you might enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSrg1ZY7M6o


 Greatest show ever! Every singe episode is on dailymotion.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


ROFL, love it.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone up for a game of Yahoo pool?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:



> Anyone up for a game of Yahoo pool?


Come to backspin table 7. ***.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I just watched that Youtube video.

Eh, not my style. I don't get the majority of that comedy.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I just watched that Youtube video.
> 
> Eh, not my style. I don't get the majority of that comedy.




Yeah, it's very, VERY Irish.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Decided to watch Taker/Bret from SS '97


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

New banner:








Yeah, came out disgusting, not what I meant it to be. Oh well, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Come to backspin table 7. ***.


Where tis that?>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LAX, remove or resize that gif, the limit is 700,000 bytes. Rajah said he's probably going to start warning people for going over the limit.

That is a sick gif though. Kick to the FACE! ~_~


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> LAX, remove or resize that gif, the limit is 700,000 bytes. Rajah said he's probably going to start warning people for going over the limit.
> 
> That is a sick gif though. Kick to the FACE! ~_~


Wow, really weird. I made 20 gifs in the last hour and double-checked all their sizes, I wonder how this got past me. Thanks man, appreciate the heads up...still wonder how it got past me though...

And dude, I'm sending you this match when it uploads. You'll learn to fear fat japanese women and love Samoa Joe even more.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> LAX, remove or resize that gif, the limit is 700,000 bytes. Rajah said he's probably going to start warning people for going over the limit.
> 
> That is a sick gif though. Kick to the FACE! ~_~


Look at Rajah's sig:lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Where tis that?>


Go to google, type in Amish Backdoor Pool, click the first link. Press CTRL+F type in Backspin into the box, click the link.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Taker/HBK from IYH: Ground Zero is pretty Russo-fied


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Wow, really weird. I made 20 gifs in the last hour and double-checked all their sizes, I wonder how this got past me. Thanks man, appreciate the heads up...still wonder how it got past me though...
> 
> And dude, I'm sending you this match when it uploads. You'll learn to fear fat japanese women and love Samoa Joe even more.


Thanks for the match.

I don't know how it got past you if you double checked the sizes, but what I do is lower all my gifs from 200 to 180. It doesn't look much smaller and it takes off bytes.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, lowering it to 180 takes off damn near 50,000 bytes at times. I think I'll start doing that more often too, thanks.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I think I got it.. I'll see ya there in a sec..


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Whats your username??

EDIT - Sorry for the double post :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Sup.


:banplz:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Sup.


Hey


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:bs:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - I need a new game for my 360.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Taker vs. Bret Hart from Summerslam '97


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

.....


Well, I do not know where GA went, so, ... Is anyone else up for a game of Yahoo Pool??


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need a gif of Batista shaking the ring ropes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Added a new banner that I just made to my sig.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> :banplz:














































:$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Great hockey tomorrow three games from 3 pm to 9 pm.  I <3 hockey and I <3 the stanley cup playoffs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> :$


You are disgusting!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ JBL gave the fans hell at Armageddon for thinking the CW match was boring.

It was a good match too.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I agreed with what he said. Fo shizzle. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:stupid:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I like Ashley's theme. Does this make me gay?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

hey fu cal.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Diesel said:


> hey fu cal.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


>


Why'd you leave.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> hey fu cal.


:ns 



> I like Ashley's theme. Does this make me gay?


Probably


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Why'd you leave.


Cowie smelt pretty bad. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Cowie smelt pretty bad. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao

RATINGS


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

awwww


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao

Where's the "Stand By Me" pic?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Where's the "Stand By Me" pic?


I don't have it anymore:lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao

Holy, fuck. That's awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Saved.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/137546-hxc-rev.html


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lollercoaster


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

It's getting to that time where there is no one for me to talk to well I'm off to bed good night.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I know there was a picture somewhere on the internet that showed Rene Dupree standing on the ropes doing a pose with a huge boner poking out at the camera. I wanted to find it and post it, but no luck.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Put the first disc of the ECW: Bloodsport DVD in.


:hb


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I know there was a picture somewhere on the internet that showed Rene Dupree standing on the ropes doing a pose with a huge boner poking out at the camera. I wanted to find it and post it, but no luck.


 :lmao

Didn't his dick fall out at a house show a few weeks ago?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

j20 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Didn't his dick fall out at a house show a few weeks ago?


His dick falls out in every match he competes in. Hell, he damn near poked me in the eye when I went to a ECW/RAW taping back in October.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark out for Funk vs. Foley at ONS3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just cut myself shaving.

Doesn't hurt but I'm trying to get the blood to stop. Should stop in a few minutes, I guess.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Just cut myself shaving.
> 
> Doesn't hurt but I'm trying to get the blood to stop. Should stop in a few minutes, I guess.


Tis annoying when that happens.



GA said:


> His dick falls out in every match he competes in. Hell, he damn near poked me in the eye when I went to a ECW/RAW taping back in October.


 LOL. What row where you sitting in?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Funk and Sandman vs. Foley and Shane Douglas from Extreme Warfare '95


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: This is one fat ass cat.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd mark out for Funk vs. Foley at ONS3


I marked for Funk/Dreamer/Beaulah vs. Foley/Edge/Lita at ONS2.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Checking the IGN website in a bit then probably call it night & get some rest.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm off now. Cya later.
Oh, and please try my banner request!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: This is one fat ass cat.


That's beyond wrong.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^You're not wrong.

Truth: I love it when SD downloads at 250k speeds 

Edit: I approve of the new sig


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth: Went to sleep for a bit but woke back up.

Truth: Last night was the first IWC show in the place they normally hold shows at that I haven't gone to in over a year. Looking at the results I made a good choice as the show sounds awful.

Eddie Kingston jobbed out to a local dude who is boring as hell. 

A rookie who hasn't won a single match, is green as hell, and wears a $20 wal-mart ninja costume complete with white belt beat one of IWC's top performers, John McChesney.

A storyline involving Sterling James Keenan getting a title shot which has been going on for like 4 months ended with the promoter turning heel and the guy who beat Kingston interfering also, Brent Albright beat SJK as a result. 

There was also a video tribute to a local wrestler who is leaving, and he sucks ass so I'm glad I won't see him anymore. I won't even say his name because I don't want anyone to even hear about him, that's how bad he sucks.

And last but not least the shitty Heartbreakers won a match over a local team, which probably means their jobber asses will be back next month.

The rest of the card also had some questionable shit but that's enough.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

$20 Ninja Costume = Big Push

Truth - I as asleep too but I woke up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn that sounds like one hell of a show, better than anything TNA is doing.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Downloading SD then not being able to find it on my computer = no ratings


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> $20 Ninja Costume = Big Push


I forgot to mention in his new entrance he also spraypaints something on a piece of poster board one of the out of shape wrestling trainees hold. I thinks it's supposed to be his name or something, but it's really retarded.

Since when do ninjas spraypaint?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I forgot to mention in his new entrance he also spraypaints something on a piece of poster board one of the out of shape wrestling trainees hold. I thinks it's supposed to be his name or something, but it's really retarded.
> 
> Since when do ninjas spraypaint?


The 80's at the peak of Ninja popularity. Actually yeah that is seriously a lame gimmick.

Truth - Brent Albright doesn't = Ratings


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The booking on this opening segment of SD is fucking great. Absolutely fucking great.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> The 80's at the peak of Ninja popularity. Actually yeah that is seriously a lame gimmick.
> 
> Truth - Brent Albright doesn't = Ratings


It is lame, especially when it's a white dude with blonde dreadlocks who can't wrestle occasionally doing some fake ass karate.

*Truth:* I really want to shit all over this show on the message board, but since I wasn't there and the IWC board is filled with a bunch of idiots who think every show is the best ever...I won't. Or at least I'll wait to.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I forgot to mention in his new entrance he also spraypaints something on a piece of poster board one of the out of shape wrestling trainees hold. I thinks it's supposed to be his name or something, but it's really retarded.
> 
> Since when do ninjas spraypaint?


Fuck Taker, this guy sounds like he has the best entrance ever.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I just switched to Mozilla Firefox. It's a little different than Internet Explorer but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ninja gimmicks are always great. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Most message boards for specific promotions are overcrowded with marks, I don't blame you for not going on there.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

j20 said:


> Fuck Taker, this guy sounds like he has the best entrance ever.












*Height:* 5'11"
*Weight:* 172 lbs.
*Hometown:* "Roams the streets at night, creeping while you're sleeping"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He looks badass.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

His hometown doesn't sound very appealing.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Height:* 5'11"
> *Weight:* 172 lbs.
> *Hometown:* "Roams the streets at night, creeping while you're sleeping"


He looks like some monk, gangster, rasta type thing.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> His hometown doesn't sound very appealing.


The website lies.

They announce him from parts unknown during his entrance.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like how the IWC Commentary guy is in a mask. :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> The website lies.
> 
> They announce him from parts unknown during his entrance.


Hmmmm, interesting.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

IWC sounds hella kool.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Him without the bandanna and hood.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> Him without the bandanna and hood.


:lmao

He be straight up BALLIN!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> IWC sounds hella kool.


I wouldn't say it's hella cool but its better than most indies.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Scary motherfucker.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> IWC sounds hella kool.












Hell yeah it is, because now we have the _'Prophet of Profit'_ Maverick managing the Heartbreakers.

EDIT: I'd say IWC is easily in the top 10 of all indy promotions. I've seen some dude at the Torch put it as #5 in an article.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why's he with the Heartbreakers? Style clash slightly.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Heartbreakers are gangsta? Since when?

Role Model who is that in you sig?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why's he with the Heartbreakers? Style clash slightly.


He brought the HBs in to beat the team he used to manage, Sexual Harassment. Maverick also used to manage Babyface Fire (BFF), who were previously known as Team Catfish for some reason.

And while he might look gangster in that pic, he's actually corny as hell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Role Model who is that in you sig?


Gemma Atkinson. She's an English actress and glamour model.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

And she recently got one helluva tit job.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Holy shit, Rocket Power is on Nickelodeon. I haven't seen this show in like 3 years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> And she recently got one helluva tit job.


tru.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> And she recently got one helluva tit job.


Yes I can see that Monty


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

My internet is cutting out every few minutes ! Stupid ISP, can't fix it =(


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: New gif


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really hope Jeff doesn't come in and make TNA even worse.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Holy sweet mother of Christ what a gem of a match. MVP v Benoit on SMackdown this week, that match could have comfortably taken place in a PPV main event.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I really hope Jeff doesn't come in and make TNA even worse.


Is that even possible?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sadly, yes.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Curly hair...haha 

Odd how the guy trying to become Australian Prime Minister is someone who nobody even knows all that well, or even at all =\

Stupid media always makes it sound like the new person might be elected, but they're always wrong


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Sadly, yes.


Uggh, seriously TNA is unwatchable now. I stopped watching a few weeks ago.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I forget to say this but Jeff looks like such a retard with his hair long, it's like him in the mid '90s all over again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

wrestling edge.com said:


> Jim Ross discredited rumors that Shawn Michaels might be set for retirement and that this past WrestleMania may have been his last. Ross thinks Michaels can still perform at a top level and that *when it comes to in ring performance, no one tops him*.


:lmao



> Jim Ross is very high on Kennedy. He thinks he has what it takes to be a main event performer. Kennedy reminds him of "Stunning Steve" and as long as he remains injury free and maintains a good attitude he will have a long and successful career in the WWE.


:hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Lockdown is the first TNA card I've actually wanted to order in about 6 months. But I'll wait for the stream or download.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be downloading Lockdown tomorrow, not expecting much though as I never do with TNA anymore.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

What matches are happening at Lockdown, I only know the main event?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I'll be downloading Lockdown tomorrow, not expecting much though as I never do with TNA anymore.


Absolutely.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LETHAL LOCKDOWN MATCH
TEAM ANGLE
(Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe, Rhino, Sting, Jeff Jarrett)
VS.
TEAM CAGE
(Christian Cage, AJ Styles, Scott Steiner,
Abyss & Tomko)

ELECTRIC STEEL CAGE FOR THE WORLD TAG TEAM TITLE
The LAX (c) vs. Team 3D

XSCAPE MATCH FOR THE X DIVISION TITLE
Sabin (c) vs. Dutt vs. Lethal vs. Shelley vs. Shark Boy

BLINDFOLD MATCH
“Wildcat” Chris Harris vs. “Cowboy” James Storm

Jerry Lynn vs. The Fallen Angel

Petey Williams vs. Robert Roode

Gail Kim vs. Jackie Moore

SPECIAL REF: MR BACKLUND
Austin Starr vs. Senshi

Christy Hemme's Team vs. VKM

The Main Event. Starr/Senshi, Lynn/Daniels and the Escape X match could all be fairly good, maybe LAX/Team 3D depending on how hardcore it gets but 3D is so fucking stale I don't care about them anymore.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Only the main event and the X-Division match interest me there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Starr and Senshi can work rather well together but the whole Bob Backlund aspect of the match will probably make the match worse.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I HATE Bob Backlund


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin Starr is the lamest gimmick ever.

Backlund is hilarious. I was watching an old Rumble and he was either running for congress for real or it was a storyline but he came down to Hail To The Chief. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth- Bob Backlund was a fantastic wrestler back in the day but I don't care for the crazy gimmick he has been doing the last 15 years.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Jarrett as face?  Hehe with that hair, he should bring back the big JJ hat


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm quite convinced that if Batista had a crap song and no pyro for his entrance, he wouldn't be over in the slightest.

It really is that good an entrance.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I'm quite convinced that if Batista had a crap song and no pyro for his entrance, he wouldn't be over in the slightest.
> 
> It really is that good an entrance.


They should give that entrance to Shelton, it would work :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Truth- Bob Backlund was a fantastic wrestler back in the day but I don't care for the crazy gimmick he has been doing the last 15 years.


Honor claims that Backlund is like the 2nd or 3rd best wrestler in WWE history. Chris Benoit is his favourite and he claims the only people he'd put on the same level as Benoit in the WWE is Backlund and Bret Hart. I've never seen him in his prime but if he was that good it might be worth checking out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I'm quite convinced that if Batista had a crap song and no pyro for his entrance, he wouldn't be over in the slightest.
> 
> It really is that good an entrance.


Or HHH as a friend.

Truth - I saw Austin Aries/Starr take a sick bump on a Toriymon tape friday night, landed right on the top of his head.

That's because Backlund is legit the best Americam wrestler of his time period (late 70's). I don't disagree with Honor's statement but there are several others I prefer over Backlund besides just Hart & Benoit.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Some decent matches on the TNA card for once, but they all have to be In fucking cages.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - New Siggy, Avater and GIF.

Looks odd to me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> *Truth* - New Siggy, Avater and GIF.
> 
> I looks odd to me.


Looks cool, you need a new usertitle though


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I prefer Finlay to Bret Hart.

Not sure how many others do. I'm probably alone.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Lax vs Team 3D might be pretty good. I don't know why they're making a big deal about 10,000 volts of electricity though. Low end stun guns pack 100,000 volts.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Looks cool, you need a new usertitle though


Done.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice sig/ava/gif Kendrick 

Truth - I need a good gif making program  Want to make some robot chicken gifs 

Among others :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I prefer Finlay to Bret Hart.
> 
> Not sure how many others do. I'm probably alone.


I like Finlay a lot but not as much as Bret, but i'm coming to think I think Owen was better than Bret as well, as I'm just a little more interested in Owen's matches.

Owen & Mr. Perfect are my two favorite wrestlers from WWE in the early 90's.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Nice sig/ava/gif Kendrick
> 
> Truth - *I need a good gif making program * Want to make some robot chicken gifs
> 
> Among others :$


Thanks. 

Your in the same boat as me, i've been trying to find one for ages. Macromedia Fireworks dosn't work properly and thats meant to be the best at making them.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I prefer Finlay to Bret Hart.
> 
> Not sure how many others do. I'm probably alone.


I might do just for the fact that I have seen barely any Bret matches, so I have little opinion on him. A crime for a wrestling fan I know :$



> Done.


Nice


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Owen & Mr. Perfect are my two favorite wrestlers from WWE in the early 90's.


:agree: I can't wait for the Mr.Perfect DvD set to come out , Perfect is one of my favourites


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Lax vs Team 3D might be pretty good. I don't know why they're making a big deal about 10,000 volts of electricity though. Low end stun guns pack 100,000 volts.


I'll mark out of Homicide attacks Bubba or D-Von (are those WWE slave names?) with the Ghetto Fork. I don't really care that the Cage is electrified in fact I find that to be a little lame but I do hope that is a hardcore match.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sargey said:


> :agree: I can't wait for the Mr.Perfect DvD set to come out , Perfect is one of my favourites


DVD??? When??? Where???

Why wasn't I told of this?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sargey said:


> :agree: I can't wait for the Mr.Perfect DvD set to come out , Perfect is one of my favourites


I don't buy to many WWE DVD's anymore mainly just compilations and major PPV's but I'm going to get that for sure.

Personal question for ya sargey what do you think is the best U2 album?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'll mark out of Homicide attacks Bubba or D-Von (*are those WWE slave names?*) with the Ghetto Fork. I don't really care that the Cage is electrified in fact I find that to be a little lame but I do hope that is a hardcore match.


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The Joshua Tree is U2's best album.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> The Joshua Tree is U2's best album.


That's what I'm thinking I love that album


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I might do just for the fact that I have seen barely any Bret matches, so I have little opinion on him. A crime for a wrestling fan I know :$


See some. He was fantastic in the ring.

BUT, he is overrated. Benoit is better and so are Finlay and Kurt Angle (not current Angle).

2 reasons I think he gets overrated. 1 ~ People bought into his catchphrase "best there is, best there was, and the best there ever will be". Marketing is genius sometimes and the amount of people who have fallen for this line hook line and God damn sinker is staggering.

The second reason is because he's Stu Harts son and Stu trained all these great wrestlers. Owen would probably be looked at as well as Bret if he got Bret's booking and level of success, too, actually, although I legit do find Bret better than Owen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Bret Hart DVD that WWE released 2 years ago is pretty good you should check that out.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> See some. He was fantastic in the ring.
> 
> BUT, he is overrated. Benoit is better and so are Finlay and Kurt Angle (not current Angle).
> 
> ...


Is Bret's DVD worth getting then?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, it's worth getting.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I may get that DVD then, I've seen it pretty cheap in some shops. Plus I'm rolling in money at the moment


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im sorry but bret hart is better than finlay. The Bret Hart DVD is great get it when you can dude.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finlay and Benoit at Judgment Day and the match at the KOTR tournament is better than Bret Hart's entire career, and I've seen all of it. Hell I grew up with Bret.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Gotta go now, its nearly 12pm here and I'm still not showered and dressed :$


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Finlay and Benoit at Judgment Day and the match at the KOTR tournament is better than Bret Hart's entire career, and I've seen all of it. Hell I grew up with Bret.


No chance Bret hart is a much better wrestler than finlay. Them 2 matches are not better than bret harts career honestly :no: Finaly is great in the ring but is highly overrated on here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> No chance Bret hart is a much better wrestler than finlay. Them 2 matches are not better than bret harts career honestly :no: Finaly is great in the ring but is highly overrated on here.


Why hasn't Bret had a match that good if he's better than Finlay then? He's wrestled Benoit before as well and it never came out that good. 

I'd say Finlay is underrated on here rather than overrated. Seems no one appreciates him as much as they should simply because he's only been in the WWE a year. If he had a career in the WWE for as long as Bret I'd put my money a ton of people would have different opinions.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

ohhh yeah FInlay is a Former US champ....i forgot.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I think Finlay is a fantastic talent, but im still going with the fact that bret is a better all around talent than finlay. I agree with the fact that people dont really give finlay a chance, hell ive watched finlay since WCW. So i knew who he was when he came to the WWE, but some people did not. Maybe there still getting used to Finlay. In all fairness tho i dont see finlay being handed the top title any time soon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Finlay and Benoit at Judgment Day and the match at the KOTR tournament is better than Bret Hart's entire career, and I've seen all of it. Hell I grew up with Bret.


Bret vs Owen at WM X and Summerslam 94 (I know you hate that match Pyro), Bret's two big matches against Mr. Perfect at SS '91 and KOTR 93?, and finally Bret/Austin at Wrestlemania 13 are all much better than anything Finlay has done and I really like Finlay.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Seen Taker vs. Angle match from No Way Out 2006 again. Put it up there as one of the if not the best main event WWE has had since then.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Seen Taker vs. Angle match from No Way Out 2006 again. Put it up there as one of the if not the best main event WWE has had since then.


Since when?

but I'd say its the best WWE match since the Wrestlemania 20 Main Event.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Since when?
> 
> but I'd say its the best WWE match since the Wrestlemania 20 Main Event.


Since last year.

And yeah, I probably would agree with you. The match for me turned out way better then I expected.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Bret vs Owen at WM X and Summerslam 94 (I know you hate that match Pyro), Bret's two big matches against Mr. Perfect at SS '91 and KOTR 93?, and finally Bret/Austin at Wrestlemania 13 are all much better than anything Finlay has done and I really like Finlay.


Nah. I've seen all of them fairly recently as well.

Mania 13 is the most overrated match ever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Since last year.
> 
> And yeah, I probably would agree with you. The match for me turned out way better then I expected.


Oh ok I get what you saying then 

I got NWO 2006 just for that match and I was pleasently surprised at how much I actually enjoyed that PPV.

I'd say Bret vs Shawn at WM 12 was the most overated match ever, only a *** 3/4 match to me but I see a lot of people say that its the best match ever. I didn't like WM 12 much come to think of it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'd say Bret vs Shawn at WM 12 was the most overated match ever, only a *** 3/4 match to me but I see a lot of people say that its the best match ever. I didn't like WM 12 much come to think of it.


Yeah, maybe it is then. I don't like the match. At least Austin/Hart is my favourite Bret match but it really isn't anywhere near as good as people say it is and it's one of my favourite matches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Going to watch Yuji Nagata pound the piss out of Hiroshi Tanahashi and finally rewin the IWGP. Be back later.

Nagata = Awesome


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I believe I'm going to say this again for the next hour in every post I make, MVP v Benoit on SD was awesome.

Truth: On my last smoke, and too lazy to go get more. This presents me with a great problem


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I believe I'm going to say this again for the next hour in every post I make, MVP v Benoit on SD was awesome.
> 
> Truth: On my last smoke, and too lazy to go get more. This presents me with a great problem


Get off your ass. Problem solved.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I believe I'm going to say this again for the next hour in every post I make, MVP v Benoit on SD was awesome.
> 
> Truth: On my last smoke, and too lazy to go get more. This presents me with a great problem


Quit smoking, simple.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bret/HBK at WM12 is a total shitfest, so overrated.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I believe I'm going to say this again for the next hour in every post I make, MVP v Benoit on SD was awesome.
> 
> Truth: On my last smoke, and too lazy to go get more. This presents me with a great problem


Order a call girl and have her pick up some smokes on the way to your place.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Get off your ass. Problem solved.





> Quit smoking, simple.


Neither of these solutions appeal to me right now. I'll have to go dig out some ducado's I'm pretty sure are in one of wardrobe's upstairs.

MVP v Benoit on SD was awesome.

Edit:



> Order a call girl and have her pick up some smokes on the way to your place.


Ballin'


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Bret/HBK at WM12 is a total shitfest, so overrated.


 I wouldn't call it a shitfest, but I agree it is very overrated.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The match was so slow, really boring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It was boring.

EDIT ~ Hmmm...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

j20 said:


> I wouldn't call it a shitfest, but I agree it is very overrated.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks that match is heavily overated, I had a MSN Convo with Honor once where the subject was how overated we thought that match was.

So Mr. Monty MVP and Benoit had a good match on SD this week? Actually seriously is that match in the Multimedia section anywhere, does anyone know?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish it was 2000 or 2001 as we'd most likely get a 2 out of 3 falls match between MVP and Benoit on a PPV, can't see WWE doing anything like that nowadays.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Subway time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> So Mr. Monty MVP and Benoit had a good match on SD this week? Actually seriously is that match in the Multimedia section anywhere, does anyone know?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-weeklies/335287-official-smackdown-04-13-2007-links-thread.html


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks that match is heavily overated, I had a MSN Convo with Honor once where the subject was how overated we thought that match was.
> 
> So Mr. Monty MVP and Benoit had a good match on SD this week? Actually seriously is that match in the Multimedia section anywhere, does anyone know?


I dowloaded the whole show in one part from megaupload, downloaded in 15 mins tops. Quality is good and it's been thoroughly enjoying. Great booking to open the show, a good tag match, and a simply amazing Benoit MVP match. I said it before, the match could comfortably have been a ppv main event in terms of the in ring work.



> I wish it was 2000 or 2001 as we'd most likely get a 2 out of 3 falls match between MVP and Benoit on a PPV, can't see WWE doing anything like that nowadays.


After seeing their last couple of matches, especially this one, that would be absolutely awesome.

Throughout the match MVP held with Benoit on a technical level, and what made it more enjoyable was that the back and forth action was true action, not overly face style v overly heel style. Just two guys beating the shit out of each other.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I enjoyed the MVP/Beniot match :agree:, It was better than the Mania encounter.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

After seeing a few of Antonio "MVP" Banks matches from the indies I wasn't too impressed with the guy but his matches in WWE (the ones I've seen) have been pretty good so far.

Hello MR619


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> After seeing a few of Antonio "MVP" Banks matches from the indies I wasn't too impressed with the guy but his matches in WWE (the ones I've seen) have been pretty good so far.
> 
> Hello MR619


This week was his best match.

Truth ~ MVP is gold on the mic.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^ agreed, this match was a real showcase.

Hi Tom 

Truth: Batista delivered his moves with power...I'm more impressed than I expected to be. It's a minor improvement, but an improvement none the less.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi McQueen. How are you?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I know people are really disgusted by Well Hung Dougo's "biscuit" reference, but I have actually heard of that game. Although, I'd only ever heard of it used on 1st years forced to play it by older guys. Pretty fuckin' sick.

The other "hazing" game is much more acceptable. Put a piece of paper on the ground. Anyone who steps on the paper gets the shit kicked out of them.

Truth: I wouldn't have minded knowing about that paper game in advance.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I was dissapointed with them making Kennedy look terrified of Finlay and then teaming them up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ballin


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: My computer is fucked and now have to use my brother's laptop which is alright with me. It just means no MSN for at least a week.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Playing "biscuit" with girls is fine though, right? :side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - New usertitle from RND 2007. 

Truth - Lunch. Later guys


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hi McQueen. How are you?


I'm good, thanks for asking.

Just watched Nagata vs Tanahashi for the IWGP title, Nagata nailed Tanahashi in the head real fucking hard with a kick right at 25 minutes into the match, I need a gif of that it was awesome.

Probably going to watch MVP/Benoit now.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I remember 'biscuit'.

:side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I was dissapointed with them making Kennedy look terrified of Finlay and then teaming them up.


It was brilliant booking. Kennedy got a pop when he came out, Finlay got one by threatening Kennedy, the way it was booked got them both solidly back over getting booed. Both of them, in one segment. Great booking.



> Playing "biscuit" with girls is fine though, right


One of the situations where sharing is not, infact, caring.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:$


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: I hate not using a mouse.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> *It was brilliant booking. Kennedy got a pop when he came out, Finlay got one by threatening Kennedy, the way it was booked got them both solidly back over getting booed. Both of them, in one segment. Great booking.*
> 
> 
> 
> One of the situations where sharing is not, infact, caring.


Maybe it was its just I didnt like Kennedy being made to look like a pussy.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - I'm wondering what the hell 'Mark Out' means.

I've heard shitloads of people using the phrase around here but i don't understand what i means. :$


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/335994-shane-mchmahon.html

poor WWE Section:no:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Kendrick said:


> *Truth* - I'm wondering what the hell 'Mark Out' means.
> 
> I've heard shitloads of people using the phrase around here but i don't understand what i means. :$


It means you are so happy that you cheer or whatever.


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

> Truth: I hate not using a mouse.


Truth: It's even worse not using a keyboard for the forums, count yourself _slightly_ luckier

Some More Truth: FINALLY! I finished my gawd awful, boring assignment task, i feel like a giant stone block has been lifted from my shoulders, now that i got no worries.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: "The fans here, they don't like MVP because there simply player hater's" - JBL

Pretty good match so far.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

POD said:


> Maybe it was its just I didnt like Kennedy being made to look like a pussy.


A pussy who got boos, proving he can still do his job, increasing his chances for the future for a push.




> Truth - I'm wondering what the hell 'Mark Out' means.
> 
> I've heard shitloads of people using the phrase around here but i don't understand what i means.


Imagine JR's reaction when Stone Cold makes a surprise appearance. Or everyone in attendance at WM3 when Hogan slammed Andre. It's a real "holy shit!!!" moment that gets you tremendously excited.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

uhhh another great thread 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/335997-pyro-banned.html#post3956671


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/booker/335988-wwe-new-era-has-stormed.html

Gratest BTB ever :lmao

Yes, that's the same guy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I'm starting to think Mr. Tie is Elvis or JKA


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/335997-pyro-banned.html

Warnings.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

wwe needs to have another Gold Rush Tournament!!!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/335997-pyro-banned.html
> 
> Warnings.


I agree with him. :side:

LOLLERS @ 6789. :no:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: In the WWF BTB that MNM guy and 6789 should be the Bashams and Legend should be Orlando Jordan, and form Pyro's Cabinet. Pyro tries desperately to escape his cabinet but they follow him everywhere. They also fight over his attention by interfering in Pyro's matches, but it never works out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: In the WWF BTB that MNM guy and 6789 should be the Bashams and Legend should be Orlando Jordan, and form Pyro's Cabinet. Pyro tries desperately to escape his cabinet but they follow him everywhere. They also fight over his attention by interfering in Pyro's matches, but it never works out.


:lmao

I like this idea.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I rarely even make threads. ~__________________________________~


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just had lunch. Hi


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm out, ba bye people, 

Edit: Hey Mysterio, Bye Mysterio


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

There is an 80% chance MR TIE was ricflair17


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Bored as fuck.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll be bored as fuck for the next number of hours.

Work. :no:

Oh well, I only work 2 days a week so I guess that's pretty sweet compared to what I could have to be doing.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - School tomorrow. :cuss:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Just got some more DVD's in the mail such as Best of Owen Hart and the British Bulldogs in Japan


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone want to tell me some sure fire Lockdown winners?

Haven't seen it in eons, but 3d look promising, seeing as they were fighting Lax the last time I remember seeing TNA and Lax are still champions.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Anyone want to tell me some sure fire Lockdown winners?
> 
> Haven't seen it in eons, but 3d look promising, seeing as they were fighting Lax the last time I remember seeing TNA and Lax are still champions.


Team Angle.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Team Angle.


Yeah? Fair enough. Sucky odds though.


----------



## h3l (Apr 15, 2007)

Truth:Vince,Hulk Still Rules=))


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Yeah? Fair enough. Sucky odds though.


I bet all my points on them, screw the odds. I just want a definate winner.



h3l said:


> Truth:Vince,Hulk Still Rules=))


Post count doesn't increase in this section, just thought I'd say.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rather great deal: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/wwf-Royal-Rum...0QQihZ016QQcategoryZ41583QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Rather great deal: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/wwf-Royal-Rumble-2000-04_W0QQitemZ260107261850QQihZ016QQcategoryZ41583QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Cool, I had a look and that's one hell of a good deal. :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cheers Matt. Oh, if they lose, you're getting jobbed out to JKA. Then to WELL HUNG DOUGO. Then to teabagsmokescreen.

Then to JKA again.

Just saying


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I wish I could download wrestling media in ipod format :sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Cheers Matt. Oh, if they lose, you're getting jobbed out to JKA. Then to WELL HUNG DOUGO. Then to teabagsmokescreen.
> 
> Then to JKA again.
> 
> Just saying


:$

MMN deserves a push, the fans want it :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - My procrastinating ass just did my taxes.

Truth - I've got a good 25-30 DVD's I need to sell on eBay.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm planning on selling my ROH dvd's so I can buy WWE ones. I'll most likely copy the ROH shows that I think I might watch again.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Bored 

Truth - I need a new banner.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

EGame said:


> Truth: I wish I could download wrestling media in ipod format :sad:


Quicktime pro!!

Have a look in that converting thread, Rajah added some serials and i put how to use quicktime to convert.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm planning on selling my ROH dvd's so I can buy WWE ones. I'll most likely copy the ROH shows that I think I might watch again.


I've got about 80 ROH DVD's so I plan on getting rid of a lot of the weaker shows I've seen like Throwdown or the Chicago Spectacular shows, I have some PWG and ever WWE too I want to sell. And a few real movies as well that I never watch.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - My dad is nearly home


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Quicktime pro!!
> 
> Have a look in that converting thread, Rajah added some serials and i put how to use quicktime to convert.


Yes I know, but an entire PPV would take hours to convert not to mention the time it would take to download the PPV.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Jodix Free Ipod Converter.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

EGame said:


> Yes I know, but an entire PPV would take hours to convert not to mention the time it would take to download the PPV.


Oh indeed, Quicktime is hella slow, a Southpark episode takes around an hour to convert.

A whole ppv, that would take days. :shocked: :sad: :shocked: :sad:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- My feet hurt


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Jodix Free Ipod Converter.


Just downloaded that and using it now. Looks pretty good


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Truth- My feet hurt


Have one of your sheep on here come give tou a foot message 

That would be your best bet, otherwise soak them for a while.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Just downloaded that and using it now. Looks pretty good


Yep its pretty fast aswell, i converted ghostrider, 3 eps of scrubs and 1 ep of heroes in about an hour.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Oh indeed, Quicktime is hella slow, a Southpark episode takes around an hour to convert.
> 
> A whole ppv, that would take days. :shocked: :sad: :shocked: :sad:


I remember trying to convert a movie awhile back on quicktime, it was about 10 hours. So it would be around there for a PPV.

I never convert anymore though, I just use podtropolis for movies/T.V. shows. But wrestling media is a totally different things. Impossible to find in mp4 format.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Have one of your sheep on here come give tou a foot message
> 
> That would be your best bet, otherwise soak them for a while.


Correction, I am *Lady B* not *Pyro.*


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm here


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Bored as fuck, still.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just put Angle vs Austin on my iPod


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Correction, I am *Lady B* not *Pyro.*


Sorry :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Which match?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Coming across other people on the internet with the username MrMonty, and posting about physics = disconcerting.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who said they'd seen the Bret DVD cheap in this thread? Whoever you are, where did you see it and how cheap was it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Which match?


Unforgiven 2001.



> Who said they'd seen the Bret DVD cheap in this thread? Whoever you are, where did you see it and how cheap was it.


Me. I saw it at my local Woolworths for £15.99.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Marking the fuck out!!!!

Nagata vs. Benoit? And Nakamura vs. Makabe III? by Stuart - 14 Apr 2007
Tokyo Sports reports that New Japan dojo graduate, *Chris Benoit, may make a special appearance soon, possibly challenging [Yuji] Nagata for the IWGP Heavyweight Title*. The WWE superstar has made it clear that he would like to return to his "second home" for one of the 35th anniversary shows, and Johnny Ace is apparently positive towards letting it happen. This news comes at the same time as Antonio Inoki's IGF hinting that it will run Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle on its debut show for Lesnar's "IWGP Heavyweight Title". The New Japan side is refusing to be drawn into a war of words with IGF at this point, though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Me. I saw it at my local Woolworths for £15.99.



I better head down to my local Woolworths this week and see if it's the same price there....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I better head down to my local Woolworths this week and see if it's the same price there....


It may be, but many people have told me offers in their local stores. But when I check in my local stores, the prices are completely different, or they don't sell it at all. Can be annoying.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

The deadness of this thread is awesome


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> The deadness of this thread is awesome


Indeed it is :lmao


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> The deadness of this thread is awesome


Guess why...Look whos been posting in here... Role model.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Guess why...Look whos been posting in here... Role model.


:shocked: :lmao


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey all how are you today?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have to do a shitload of Laundry today so i'm not too happy about that, but otherwise I am fine thanks for asking. How are you today Chase?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Doing laundry sucks and I am glad that I don't have to do it until next week.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> Guess why...Look whos been posting in here... Role model.


OOOoooh!:shocked:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Doing laundry sucks and I am glad that I don't have to do it until next week.


I let my laundry pile up for like a month so now I have to do all of it. I'm throwing some shit away though like old T-Shirts with paint on them or holes because I'm sick of having to wash them.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Monday Night wars DVD is awesome!!!






this is awesome!!! *Clap *Clap **Clap**:side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone remember that special the WWE did before WM18, and it was on TNN? It was a reflection on all the past Wrestlemanias.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> Monday Night wars DVD is awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck Yes it is, its one of two WWE DVDs I have

Its all about cool Babay


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I have to do a shitload of Laundry today so i'm not too happy about that, but otherwise I am fine thanks for asking. How are you today Chase?


I'm doing great!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Gerald Briscoe annoys me on the Monday Night Wars DVD.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Gerald Briscoe annoys me on the Monday Night Wars DVD.


why?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

RDX said:


>


your not CaLi


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

OYHHHH MY!!!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: He just acts like he played a huge part in taking out WCW. He says something about kicking their teeth in at one point to.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: He just acts like he played a huge part in taking out WCW. He says something about kicking their teeth in at one point to.


 now i just want to slap the hell out of ya!








im j/k


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just bet 2,000 points on Orton at Backlash. If he wins I get 14,000 extra points and if he loses I only lose 2,000.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i think Edge will pin cena & orton Will pin HBK(-same time= Controversy!), so then they will vacate the wwe title On raw after backlash...And what this little storyline will create is this...

Vacated wwe title match
*EDGE VS. ORTON *

And there will happen something between Cena & HBK...





i dont know.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I put down 2000 pts on Team Cage


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Why did WCW get banned? :$


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I didn't even know he was banned


----------



## DM™ (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey guys.

<<<< Stupid enough to bet on TNA matches, when I don't even watch TNA. xD


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Puppetz87 is my favorite poster.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

EGame said:


> Puppetz87 is my favorite poster.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

On the topic of WCW:

Something about talking about PM'ing the owner of this site about the indy rule, I think it was. Rajah took that as flaming, and yeah.

That's what I heard from AMP, anyway.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

If he got banned for talking about doing it, that's pretty fucked up.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Back. Hi


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WB MR619


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Here, Just got my Xbox 360 and Saints Row


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, this is what AMP said yesterday.



> Talking about the Indy rule, Rajah dubbed it flaming when he said "I think I'll shoot him a PM". I personally don't agree with the banning.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Here, Just got my Xbox 360 and Saints Row


Damn you. You got a 360 before me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just woke up whats up?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> Here, Just got my Xbox 360 and Saints Row


Your a gangsta Brye!

Whats up kid?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Your a gangsta Brye!
> 
> Whats up kid?


Nothing much, just starting my 360 up. I'll probably be getting Live on it soon.

You?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching WCW Souled Out 1998.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You know brye if I really wanted to I could go out a 360 and PS3 today just to spite you, but I won't cause that would put a hurtin on my checkbook and god knows I need my wrestling DVD's. That and I'm waiting for some major titles to be released for the PS3. :lmao

Just did some laundry and watching some old school tag team goodness courtesy of the British Bulldogs.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

truth - just finished a great match on Resistance


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> You know brye if I really wanted to I could go out a 360 and PS3 today just to spite you, but I won't cause that would put a hurtin on my checkbook and god knows I need my wrestling DVD's. That and I'm waiting for some major titles to be released for the PS3. :lmao
> 
> Just did some laundry and watching some old school tag team goodness courtesy of the British Bulldogs.


:lmao Go ahead, then I could kick your ass on live playing SVR 07 or Saints Row, your choice


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm starting to save up right now, because all May is what I'm considering "DVD Month".

I'm buying so much stuff then, it's crazy.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

nah he would plug it in and then suddenly the 360 would develop the red rings of death :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Here, Just got my Xbox 360 and Saints Row


Pfft copycat


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: In May I plan on getting Mania and I am buying a DS from my friends brother.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao Go ahead, then I could kick your ass on live playing SVR 07 or Saints Row, your choice


Son if I brought out my CAW from SDVR 07 on netplay you wouldn't stand a chance. Maybe once 2008 is out i'll find you and challenge you, I could get my buddy Braitch and we could reform our unstoppable tag team and demolish you.

Seriously I hate how everyone who plays SDVR on the internet has to have a maxed out guy, it's rediculous (especially since I can still beat them half the time lol).


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Overrated did you notice I was signing on and off alot on PS3 earlier. My internet was fucking up. 

I still have to add you to Resistance.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Son if I brought out my CAW from SDVR 07 on netplay you wouldn't stand a chance. Maybe once 2008 is out i'll find you and challenge you, I could get my buddy Braitch and we could reform our unstoppable tag team and demolish you.
> 
> Seriously I hate how everyone who plays SDVR on the internet has to have a maxed out guy, it's rediculous (especially since I can still beat them half the time lol).


Yeah, I've yet to play SVR online but I heard its rediculous.

Holt, I didn't completly copy you, I got SVR 07 too


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Brye whats up?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RDX said:


> Hey Brye whats up?


Hey, I just got home about 20-30 minutes ago, just hangin around

You?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

RaS said:


> Overrated did you notice I was signing on and off alot on PS3 earlier. My internet was fucking up.
> 
> I still have to add you to Resistance.


Ye you did. It kept on coming up lol. Oh and brye do not venture into SD VS RAW online, if you dont know the guy who your facing, they will just quit when they are losing :no:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

t h u g o n o m i said:


> So instead of derepping people who have logical and substantiated opinions, concentrate on moving up the ranks in Pyro's cheer squad. and it is very ironic that you're calling me a bandwagonner when you simply echo the sentiments of a mod, without reasoning:lmao


Truth - I red-repped him and called him a bandwagon Cena hater because his name is based on Cena and Cena is on his favorite wrestlers list, and I get that in a PM about the rep :lmao . If I cared about moving up in a someone's book, why would I privately rep another person lol?

Truth #2 - Watching SPEED Channel waiting for the NASCAR race to start and my parent's to come home with some Bojangle's for lunch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Ye you did. It kept on coming up lol. Oh and brye do not venture into SD VS RAW online, if you dont know the guy who your facing, they will just quit when they are losing :no:


This is true there are a lot of bitches who play SDVR online. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> This is true there are a lot of bitches who play SDVR online. :agree:


Yeah, My friend got screwed out of about 3 matches because of that


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I find it really lame that THQ's main focus this year in SVR2008, is reanimating the walking movements and movements between grapples.

Why not focus on matches that need serious work? Actual game play? Season mode? CAW mode? So many things need improvement, before friggin' how you walk.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im buying Spiderman 3 soon  as its on the PS3 i get to play as the goblin :agree:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey, I just got home about 20-30 minutes ago, just hangin around
> 
> You?


Same thing, except I've been home all day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I find it really lame that THQ's main focus this year in SVR2008, is reanimating the walking movements and movements between grapples.
> 
> Why not focus on matches that need serious work? Actual game play? Season mode? CAW mode? So many things need improvement, before friggin' how you walk.


I don't think the grapples and movements need much work anyone, I don't mind them

The Season mode, and plenty of other stuff need work

SVR 07 on 360 > SVR 07 on PS2


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I can't wait for SVR 2008, the WWE 24/7 mode they are talking about sounds really awesome, especially if it really lets you start in the developmentals like OVW and DSW.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Improved my gif with TEXT~!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Smackdown Here comes the pain Still Rules!!


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - I can't wait for SVR 2008, the WWE 24/7 mode they are talking about sounds really awesome, especially if it really lets you start in the developmentals like OVW and DSW.


What is 24/7 Mode supposed to be? You work your way up the rankings?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Watching Stan "The Man" Hansen and a young Ted Dibiase take on the British Bulldogs in Japan.

Makes me miss good tag team wrestling in the US.

Spartanlax go make me gifs from the Tanahashi/Nagata IWGP title match, specifically Nagata kicking Tanahashi in the head full force. (jk... sorta )


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RDX said:


> What is 24/7 Mode supposed to be? You work your way up the rankings?


You pretty much live the life of a wrestler


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> You pretty much live the life of a wrestler


Nice, is that confirmed?



Spartanlax said:


> Improved my gif with TEXT~!


Nice GIF Sparty  Will that be used for any more of your analogies?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WWE 24/7 mode is a combination of Season and GM Mode. I'm not sure how GM Mode fits into it, but so far we know that you're in control of your wrestler. Not only in the ring, but outside of it. For example, I'm pretty sure it was said you have like autograph signings.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I just put t h u g o n o m i in red for the second time in 2 days


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

...interesting.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

That gif = Fucking owned.

I used to play SVR2k7 Xboxlive quite a lot, but it pissed me off how you'd have to spend half an hour searching for a match with a player who is NOT being a CAW with perfect stats or The Great Khali, and even then all they'll do is the same 2 moves over and over.

I think it's a bad idea making Achievements for online play, as people will try to get them in what ever means possible. Say things like "5 games in a row" instead of having fun playing the game, and it being a real achievement to beat someone 5 times in a row, they instead take all the fun out of the game and repeatedly use the same 5 moves, normally with The Great Khali just to get achievements or just to get their rank up. Maybe it's just me, but I dont see any fun in that, and sure, you may have the achievement, but all you've actually achieved is being the most annoying son of a bitch to play against.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

EGame said:


> Truth: I just put t h u g o n o m i in red for the second time in 2 days


He red repped me because I told him to shutup because he threatened to ban a guy


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

EGame said:


> Truth: I just put t h u g o n o m i in red for the second time in 2 days


Atta boy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> He red repped me because I told him to shutup because he threatened to ban a guy


:lmao

Im logging off to play some 360. later


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya Brye


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> He red repped me because I told him to shutup because he threatened to ban a guy


YEAH i remember that...good times, good times. :side:


















:$


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> He red repped me because I told him to shutup because he threatened to ban a guy


:lmao

Yeah, he is pretty damn annoying with his stuck up attitude.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Atta boy.


who?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

RDX said:


>


OYHHH MY!!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

EGame said:


> :lmao
> 
> Yeah, he is pretty damn annoying with his stuck up attitude.


Does he flame much, flaming is bannable ya know


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> OYHHH MY!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Atta boy.




Truth: That confused smiley is really getting old.



> Does he flame much, flaming is bannable ya know


Not sure if we flames in the WWE section, I've only seen him flame in rants which he can. But I wouldn't be surpirsed if he did flame outside of rants.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm using it because I'm confused EGame, I dont know who thugonomi is


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:banplz: 

^^poor smiley


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

EGame said:


> Truth: That confused smiley is really getting old.


Truth: That's CaliGula's fault!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Hell & Consequences is a wicked song.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: That's CaliGula's fault!


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/327899-tell-truth-3747.html


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

RDX said:


> I'm using it because I'm confused EGame, I dont know who thugonomi is


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/76864-t-h-u-g-o-n-o-m-i.html

His user name is based on Cena, and he has Cena in his favorite wrestlers list, but he's now a Cena hater.....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Hell & Consequences is a wicked song.


My second favorite song from that CD behind 30-30-150.

I don't care for any of the songs they picked for the radio from that CD though like Through Glass or Silly World.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> My second favorite song from that CD behind the first one.
> 
> I don't care for any of the songs they picked for the radio from that CD though like Through Glass or Silly World.


My favorite is 30/30-150. Absolutely love it.

It's a solid album all around. I like almost every song on it.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

will94 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/76864-t-h-u-g-o-n-o-m-i.html
> 
> His user name is based on Cena, and he has Cena in his favorite wrestlers list, but he's now a Cena hater.....


What the hell?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> My favorite is 30/30-150. Absolutely love it.
> 
> It's a solid album all around. I like almost every song on it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vTDTTTh-Cc
:shocked: look at coreys...Hair..


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

RDX said:


> What the hell?


Guess he's hating cena because he thinks its the cool thing to do


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> My favorite is 30/30-150. Absolutely love it.
> 
> It's a solid album all around. I like almost every song on it.


I had to edit my quote cause I originally put 5150 and thats a Van Halen Album I have :lmao, but yeah 30/30-150 is an awesome tune.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Guess he's hating cena because he thinks its the cool thing to do


Direct quote from him:


t h u g o n o m i said:


> Actually, that proves that I'm not a bandwagon hater, considering I was a fan of Cena's in ring and mic work back in 2004, when I joined. Since then, he's deteriorated in both in ring quality and mic work, and therefore I don't like him anymore.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vTDTTTh-Cc
> :shocked: look at coreys...Hair..


Starts the *Put The Mask On* chant. Referring to Slipknot. :side:

Nah, I don't like Slipknot really at all, but I really like Stone Sour. Weird, huh.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Guess he's hating cena because he thinks its the cool thing to do


I dont get why the hell he doesn't stick to his own opinion. Everyone hates Batista but I like him. Everyone knows Ashley is a man, but Brye thinks she is a hot woman.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

RDX said:


> I dont get why the hell he doesn't stick to his own opinion. Everyone hates Batista but I like him. Everyone knows Ashley is a man, but Brye thinks she is a hot woman.


Ashly is hot.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Your entitled to your own opinion SaMi.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Ashly is hot.


:agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I actually find Ashley attractive as well, but I could do without the lip rings she's sporting, I'm not a fan of piercings. 

Truth: I just saw Davey Boy Smith do the POWERSLAM off the top rope, Bobby Lashley is not allowed to use that spot because if he did the earth would explode.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: I hate people who act like mods...but they're not.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

McQueen said:


> *I actually find Ashley attractive as well, but I could do without the lip rings she's sporting, I'm not a fan of piercings. *
> 
> Truth: I just saw Davey Boy Smith do the POWERSLAM off the top rope, Bobby Lashley is not allowed to use that spot because if he did the earth would explode.


Same here. I'm not all that big on piercings either. I think that may be one of the main reasons so many people don't like her though.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: I just finished a project I was working on since yesterday, which was basically creating a list of wrestling trivia questions (416 in total). Took me long enough


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: I hate people who act like mods...but they're not.


Any examples?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Same here. I'm not all that big on piercings either. I think that may be one of the main reasons so many people don't like her though.


She has pretty strongly defined cheekbones as well so I can see how people could interpret that as "mannish" looking.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

McQueen said:


> She has pretty strongly defined cheekbones as well so I can see how people could interpret that as "mannish" looking.


Yeah I guess so. Here face is really defined. I, for one, don't think she looks manly at all.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: I hate people who act like mods...but they're not.


I approve of what you think in your sig.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

"iBotch"

:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: I hate people who act like mods...but they're not.


Yea, thats why I told that thugomi guy to shut up


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RDX said:


> Any examples?


Just look around in different sections, there's plenty of examples.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Bored today. School tomorrow aswell.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Putting music on my 360, because I can


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ASHLEY IS SO HOT


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm starting to like The Academy Is...'s new cd more and more each day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Playing SVR 07.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - New Sig Michelle is the hottest SD Diva and hottest on TV!


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Nah.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im bored


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Watching the NASCAR race. Stone Cold did the grand marsahll duties by saying "And the bottom line is Gentlemen, start your engines!"


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm probably gonna do my homework now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Watching the NASCAR race. Stone Cold did the grand marsahll duties by saying "And the bottom line is Gentlemen, start your engines!"


I'm taping the race. I used to be a huge NASCAR fan


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I dont watch NASCAR.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NASCAR always seems very fucking boring when ever I've seen it.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - Chealsea Vs Man u Fa Cup Final who whould have knowed?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> NASCAR always seems very fucking boring when ever I've seen it.


:agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hope AMP wasn't talking about me...


> *Jacker's usertitle.*
> If You Aint Mexican Or Latino, You Aint Shit!


False.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NASCAR stands for Non Athletic Sport Centered Around ********, I can't remember where I heard that but it makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Still puttin music on my 360


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

McQueen said:


> NASCAR stands for Non Athletic Sport Centered Around ********, I can't remember where I heard that but it makes me laugh everytime.


I was just thinking about that too. My friend told me that one.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:lmao at your rep message ben 

ben isn't a killa really...<3


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: ..................................


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Logging off to play SVR 07


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Just put about 50 matches of wrestling, Series one of heroes, series 1 and 2 of lost and the movie 300 onto my PS3


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - Talking To DeadAndDeacaying on msn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> NASCAR always seems very fucking boring when ever I've seen it.


Hulk Hogan >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NASCAR

FACT.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> :lmao at your rep message ben
> 
> ben isn't a killa really...<3


REP BAKKK  :frustrate :cuss:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Nascar is more interesting than Golf. at least there's a chance of a crash in NASCAR


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Golf is better than NASCAR. I'd rather put in an action movie and see an explosion rather than waste all that time and potentially nothing happens.

Every fucking thing that I can possibly think of is better than NASCAR.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> REP BAKKK  :frustrate :cuss:


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Role Model again.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/327899-tell-truth-3747.html

:side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Golf is better than NASCAR. I'd rather put in an action movie and see an explosion rather than waste all that time and potentially nothing happens.
> 
> Every fucking thing that I can possibly think of is better than NASCAR.


Johnny Nitro? :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Golf is better than NASCAR. I'd rather put in an action movie and see an explosion rather than waste all that time and potentially nothing happens.
> 
> Every fucking thing that I can possibly think of is better than NASCAR.


Cancer?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I need a D&D gif so I can use this Gem









But sadly I can't gif anything I get from PWT.I went to another , much bigger torrent site but it will still take 8 hours for smackdown to finish downloading


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Golf is better than NASCAR. I'd rather put in an action movie and see an explosion rather than waste all that time and potentially nothing happens.
> 
> Every fucking thing that I can possibly think of is better than NASCAR.


David Arquette wining the WCW title ?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Johnny Nitro? :side:


If Nitro and Hogan were the only 2 wrestlers left on Earth and the WWE was forced into having them fued for the rest of it's existance, it would still be easily more entertaining than NASCAR.



> Cancer?


There are certain people who get cancer that aren't good people and deserve to die, cancer allows that to happen, so yes, cancer is better than NASCAR.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> If Nitro and Hogan were the only 2 wrestlers left on Earth and the WWE was forced into having them fued for the rest of it's existance, it would still be easily more entertaining than NASCAR.


:lmao 
What about Lance Storm and Nitro (I actually like Storm though).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anything wrestling related. ANYTHING wrestling related > NASCAR. You can stop with the wrestling questions because it's not going to change.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

David Arquette winning the WCW title = Ratings


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Whats Nascar? Car racing?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Anything wrestling related. ANYTHING wrestling related > NASCAR. You can stop with the wrestling questions because it's not going to change.


Hitler killing Jews and other people during the Holocaust is better than NASCAR?


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - i Like Sex Its Nice From Borat funniest movie ever


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Hitler killing Jews and other people during the Holocaust is better than NASCAR?


apparently


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Eating Rasberry Ripple ice cream. :yum:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Looked up Nascar, yeh car racing.

Meh sounds boring.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Whats Nascar? Car racing?


Left Turns.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> If Nitro and Hogan were the only 2 wrestlers left on Earth and the WWE was forced into having them fued for the rest of it's existance, it would still be easily more entertaining than NASCAR.


Jaysus Cristo, he really hates NASCAR

Nascar is also an obscene waste of fossil fuel. Ironically the favorite sport of those flag waving republicans is fueled by Arab countries oil :lmao


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

'Tis true, Refuse.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Glad I have never had the misfortune of watching it.

Truth: Back to college tommorow.

:-|


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

^^^ Same Here ^^^

Truth - F1 > Nascar


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> ^^^ Same Here ^^^
> 
> Truth - F1 > Nascar


uhu


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Horses > Cars


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Horses > Cars


that's like saying : diet coke > regular coke which will never be the case :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppvs/287518-wwf-no-way-out-2001-a.html


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Horses > Cars


:agree: 

Chicken Noodle Soup > Nascar


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> that's like saying : diet coke > regular coke which will never be the case :no:




Truth: Eating chewing gum.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: *chewing* chewing gum.


corrected it for ya


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

XPW > NASCAR


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I fuxing hate NASCAR!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Refuse said:


> I fuxing hate NASCAR!


We get Nascar in England?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ouch at the NASCAR hating going on in here. 

Truth - I can't explain really why I like it. I guess grwing up in the South and watching it all my life, and having worked with teams and knowing what goes on to get the things on the track and in the race, plus having experiencing the highs (going to victory lane) and the lows (running to the garage to check on the team's crashed truck), it just makes it easier for me to sit down and watch the whole race and not really be bored by it. I'll tell you though, it's a far better experience when you're at the track (or in the pits) than it is watching it on TV.

I can take the boring arguments, because yes, it can be boring, just never knock it for not requiring any kind of skill, because it does.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

j20 said:


> We get Nascar in England?


Nope, just trying to fit in.

Falling down a well > NASCAR


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate driving


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Never driven, dont really have any plans to do so soon.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Never driven, dont really have any plans to do so soon.


you just jump yourself to all sorts of places, breaking an ankle or two in the process of course :side:.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - I feel really out of it. I'm exhausted, and I don't know why. I haven't exerted myself in anyway recently, but all of a sudden I'm shattered.

Truth - Can't wait for the FA Cup Final.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> you just jump yourself to all sorts of places, breaking an ankle or two in the process of course :side:.



True apart from the breaking ankle part.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wf-archive/301358-my-megapost-7.html#post3958817

:lmao :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Refuse said:


> True apart from the breaking ankle part.


breaking, spraining, hurting, using, it's all the same


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Meh I suppose so.

:side:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm here


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wf-archive/301358-my-megapost-7.html#post3958817
> 
> :lmao :side:


What's so funny


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Hey everyone.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey RDX and Chaos.

Truth: Need to tidy my room.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Mrs.Chaos


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: :lmao

Truth: Very tired.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm back again. Saints Row has been kick-ass so far


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

To all you NASCAR haters...


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Chase360 said:


> Hey Mrs.Chaos


I prefer, just Chaos. Kthx.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - im off peeps c ya


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

GIVE ME SOMETHING TO BREAK!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm back again. Saints Row has been kick-ass so far


how is ashley doing?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jamie, re rep comment, is it a new site or one of the old ones?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Refuse said:


> To all you NASCAR haters...


Truth - I never liked Dale Earnhardt. And it's time for people to get over his death. It was 6 years ago, he's gone, deal with it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's about how I'm feeling.

Just coughed up some vomit, so yeah, I got that going for me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> That's about how I'm feeling.
> 
> Just coughed up some vomit, so yeah, I got that going for me.


 thats horrible. Hope you get better


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks. Doesn't help that I have a huge load of homework to do as well.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

One of my Xbox Live friends went to high school with Randy Orton.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Did he shit in bags back then?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Did he shit in bags back then?


:lmao

My guess would be lockers.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> My guess would be lockers.


:lmao

My friend found a shit in his locker last year


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> My friend found a shit in his locker last year


LOL

He must be a popular guy


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

will94 said:


> Ouch at the NASCAR hating going on in here.
> 
> Truth - I can't explain really why I like it. I guess grwing up in the South and watching it all my life, and having worked with teams and knowing what goes on to get the things on the track and in the race, plus having experiencing the highs (going to victory lane) and the lows (running to the garage to check on the team's crashed truck), it just makes it easier for me to sit down and watch the whole race and not really be bored by it. I'll tell you though, it's a far better experience when you're at the track (or in the pits) than it is watching it on TV.
> 
> I can take the boring arguments, because yes, it can be boring, just never knock it for not requiring any kind of skill, because it does.


I'm much rather watch a bunch of cars drive fast around a track than watch a bunch of guys chase a ball around a field. Mr Cowie got an awesome Jacks Racing hat the other week and a model car. I'll PM a pic of the car to you later. I never ended up getting the NASCAR one but I like the one he ended up getting.

Who here is called Jamie??


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> LOL
> 
> He must be a popular guy


No he is, just we pull pranks on each other alot


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> No he is, just we pull pranks on each other alot


You did the shit in his locker


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Rank.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> You did the shit in his locker


:lmao No. I know who did though. Wasn't me though. I don't really do too many pranks.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao No. I know who did though. Wasn't me though. I don't really do too many pranks.


Oh thats OK then, started to think you were a little wierd. But I don't anymore Brian :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> My friend found a shit in his locker last year


:lmao :lmao :lmao

For your next prank you should put some drugs in his locker and tell the principal about them.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth:

I have no lights in my bedroom.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Oh thats OK then, started to think you were a little wierd. But I don't anymore Brian :side:


, one of my friends too all the books out of my history class and tossed them out of the 2nd floor window. The teacher never found out who did it


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I just logged on. Hello.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/336087-how-often-do-you-beat-your-meat.html#post3959097

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/336087-how-often-do-you-beat-your-meat.html#post3959097
> 
> :lmao


Yeah I saw that. :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm sure we'll see some humorous responses.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/336087-how-often-do-you-beat-your-meat.html#post3959097
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/336087-how-often-do-you-beat-your-meat.html#post3959097
> 
> :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/336087-how-often-do-you-beat-your-meat.html#post3959097
> 
> :lmao


WTF what a tosser


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't know, I never asked him that. I told him about the SI thing and he told me that even their gym coach knew that Orton was taking roids.

I did take it with a grain of salt, but then again this guy I know isn't the type to lie and has no reason to anyways.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: The Gym coach was probably the roid's supplier.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Thatznotcool.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey Refuse.

Truth -







= Ratings


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I decided to bring it back. 

It looked so much better on the white WEF skin though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I disagree


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey everybody 

*Truth:* The weather is terrible here in NY; It's raining a LOT.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: its 2:03 pm in CA.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I disagree


Too noob to remember how good it looked on WEF skin.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


>


Don't encourage him :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> *Truth:* The weather is terrible here in NY; It's raining a LOT.


Hey Chris, Sup?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Chris.

Truth: Its really hot here.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Don't encourage him :no:


Sorry, if I hadn't done it then he probably would have forgotten all about that smilie 

Truth: noloking sucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Too noob to remember how good it looked on WEF skin.


 

I remember what it looked like


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey guys. Not much Brian, just relaxing.

*Truth!* I'm really looking forward to Lockdown tonight.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I still much prefer the old WEF skin to this new WF skin.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

He only sucks because of the "lawls" thing.

Apart from that no problem with him.


Really Cali? I thought it was before June, oh well.

Cant please everyone. ;(


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I just ordered Papa John's online.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Nolo King is a solid heel.

Truth: Watch Dream Team Matt?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Hey guys
> 
> *Truth!* I'm really looking forward to Lockdown tonight.


Lockdown's tonight?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: This skin >>>> WEF Skin



Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Watch Dream Team Matt?


I was busy so I recorded it. Was it good, any more hilarious antics from Miguel and Sean?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- LARIATO~!!!!1!!!!11!!


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Brye said:


> Lockdown's tonight?


Yeah it is!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lockdown will suck unless Goldberg shows up, so yeah it'll suck.

I can't get hyped up for TNA anymore.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Sorry, if I hadn't done it then he probably would have forgotten all about that smilie
> 
> Truth: noloking sucks.


He did it just to spite me, and yes Nolo King sucks but he did a hilarious post sometime recently about how Cena won't lose the belt till Nolo King is in the WWE.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: noloking sucks.


I know that everyone is entiteled to thier own oppinion, but in my oppinion, his oppinion is false.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

fucking lawls all over the place

Truth-I love Silverchairs latest song.

Hey BTW, did you change your username back?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Who here is called Jamie??


That would be me. :$


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I dont mind the new skin.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- LARIATO~!!!!1!!!!11!!



BACKDROPOOOHHH!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i haven't watched TNA in 5 months.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I completly forgot Lockdown was tonight


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Even though I hate to admit it, I think Yankees have a good chance at winning the WS this year..


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm actually quite hyped for TNA tonight the Lethal Lockdown match, Daniels vs Lynn, Xscape match, all look good, only matches that suck are blindfold match and VKM vs. ???


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> That would be me. :$


Is it short for James or Jamie on your birth certificate? My husbands name is Jamie.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New "cool" sig


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> BACKDROPOOOHHH!


RORRINGU ERABOW!!!!!!!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Lockdown will suck unless Goldberg shows up, so yeah it'll suck.
> 
> I can't get hyped up for TNA anymore.


*Truth!* That would upset me, and since I'm sick it might actually make me throw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Ill watch Lockdown on Wednesday I think.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New "cool" sig


Yowzah!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth!* That would upset me, and since I'm sick it might actually make me throw up in my mouth a little bit.


I hate Bill, but honestly it'd make me interested in TNA just for a little bit, because right now I really can't be bothered with it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I ordered Lockdown at my grandpaernts house around an hour ago and set it to tape so I can hopefully pick it up tomorrow afternoon and watch it. So I wont be on here much tonight after Lockdown starts.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth!* That would upset me, and since I'm sick it might actually make me throw up in my mouth a little bit.


I already did that today. I don't want to have to do it again.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Yowzah!!!


Let me guess, that's for the Cherry gif and not the banner


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll be happy if Sabin or Shelley in the X-Divison match

Thats a pretty nice cool banner Holt.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Goldberg would make me watch TNA. He's better than 85% of the roster


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Spurs vs. Mavericks

Tim Duncan just got 2 technical fouls, WHILE SITTING ON THE BENCH, and now he's been ejected. :lmao


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I ordered Lockdown at my grandpaernts house around an hour ago and set it to tape so I can hopefully pick it up tomorrow afternoon and watch it. So I wont be on here much tonight after Lockdown starts.


Nice. I'm getting it too  Were watching at my buddies on his 50 inch TV


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Is it short for James or Jamie on your birth certificate? My husbands name is Jamie.


Short for James. Its weird though. James is my middle name, but I have always went by Jamie.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Let me guess, that's for the Cherry gif and not the banner


Both are cool 

Nah, the gifs nice. But the banner you made is good too


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth!* My guess is that Lethal is going to win tonight, but if not him then it'll be Sabin, and they'll set up for a feud between the two.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'll be happy if Sabin or Shelley in the X-Divison match
> 
> Thats a pretty nice cool banner Holt.


Took me only a few minutes to make that banner


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sabin is a total boring douche.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Took me only a few minutes to make that banner


Awesome. I tried using photoshop the other day. it fucked up my computer and I never really got the hang of it


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Im off, cya.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Sabin is a total boring douche.


The gimmick Angle thought of for him would have worked wonders 

Pigpen :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

SamoaJoe420 said:


> Nice. I'm getting it too  Were watching at my buddies on his 50 inch TV


It should be an alright show imo. I am really looking forward to the Electic Cage match and the Lethal Lockdown matches. Daniels and Lynn should be pretty good and I am hoping that Backlund doesnt fuck up Aries and Senshi but I have the feeling he will.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Sabin is a total boring douche.


Much like most of the TNA roster


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Peace out Refuse


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching Spurs vs. Mavericks
> 
> Tim Duncan just got 2 technical fouls, WHILE SITTING ON THE BENCH, and now he's been ejected. :lmao


Truth - He was just laughing, pretty ridiculous if you ask me. I hate the Spurs anyway, so...


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Truth!* I'm a big Sabin fan, but I'm really fed up with TNA not pushing Shelley.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - He was just laughing, pretty ridiculous if you ask me. I hate the Spurs anyway, so...


Not a Spurs fan myself, so I wasn't complaining. Good thing they're playing in Dallas, had the ref had done that in San Antonio, he would have been lynched.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Much like most of the TNA roster


Angle:lmao:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching Spurs vs. Mavericks
> 
> Tim Duncan just got 2 technical fouls, WHILE SITTING ON THE BENCH, and now he's been ejected. :lmao


omg! :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I would be pissed and probably end up decking the ref if I were to get ejected for laughing on the bench.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Angle:lmao:lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao

true. :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Angle:lmao:lmao


I said most, not all. Guys like Joe, LAX, and Angle are too good for TNA IMO. Joe has really been fucked silly. Bland Christian gets too title reigns and Joe doesn't, come on


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Truth!* I'm a big Sabin fan, but I'm really fed up with TNA not pushing Shelley.


I don't understand why Shelley hasn't being pushed, he has it all. Great in-ring, good on the mic and unrivaled charisma compared to the rest of the X-Division.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i found out how to beat the denver. the laker team found out too, during there game against denver. its the paint, they can attack using bynum. he got like 14 points in the 2nd quarter or 3rd quarter in their last game.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I said most, not all. Guys like Joe, LAX, and Angle are too good for TNA IMO. Joe has really been fucked silly. *Bland Christian* gets too title reigns and Joe doesn't, come on


:shocked: 

Dayum. Bland Christian? IMO, he's been one of the most entertaining guys since he came to TNA.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> RORRINGU ERABOW!!!!!!!


BRAINBUSSSTAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I said most, not all. Guys like Joe, LAX, and Angle are too good for TNA IMO. Joe has really been fucked silly. Bland Christian gets too title reigns and Joe doesn't, come on


I was being serious. Angle is worthless these days.



I can't find Austin vs. Bret from SS '96 anywhere.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Dayum. Bland Christian? IMO, he's been one of the most entertaining guys since he came to TNA.


I don't what it is but i just find him so damn boring. I oddly liked him in WWE but can't stomach him as champ in TNA


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SamoaJoe420 said:


> Nice. I'm getting it too  Were watching at my buddies on his 50 inch TV


Address!?? 

:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just got my haircut.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Dayum. Bland Christian? IMO, he's been one of the most entertaining guys since he came to TNA.


:agree:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm getting better at Gears. I played a ranked match for only the second time earlier today and had the most points out of all 7 players (we had eight, but connection issues made one guy on our team quit).

The game was first team to five, and we were doing really well at first, up 4-2, and myself taking out at least two people in all of the rounds. Then we stagnated. I died first or second the next three rounds and we lost.

Still finished with the most points though, kinda felt good to carry a team at that game for once instead of getting carried.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

FUCK!!! I forgot to make my bets for Lockdown :cuss:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just got my haircut.




Truth: The fact that Tomko might be getting a NWA title shot, shows how much TNA sucks at the moment.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I don't what it is but i just find him so damn boring. I oddly liked him in WWE but can't stomach him as champ in TNA


To each his own.

I think he's great as the champion. I was so happy that he retained against Angle. In his match with Joe, I would've been happy either way. I definitely think that Joe needs to be the one to take the strap off of him though.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Marshmellow peeps=life


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: The NBA salary cap for 2006-07 is officially $53.135 million thats more then last years. i bet next years will be even more to.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The fact Joe still isn't the top guy in the company makes me hate TNA.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: The fact that Tomko might be getting a NWA title shot, shows how much TNA sucks at the moment.


The fact Tomko holds half of the IWGP Tag Team Titles shows how much New Japan is struggling, at least he's the bitch of the team and Giant Bernard (aka A Train) is awesome.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> The fact Joe still isn't the top guy in the company makes me hate TNA.


:agree: 

He should had went to WWE, he would had jobbed but he would get paid more. Or he could be where Umaga is now, who knows


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The following is the greatest photo ever taken...


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I just bet 3000 on Orton winning at Backlash.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> The following is the greatest photo ever taken...


I saw that the otherday and I concur.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Im more interested in backlash than I was with mania


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Im more interested in backlash than I was with mania


:agree: 

Both the main events should be great.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> :agree:
> 
> Both the main events should be great.


The mainevents intrigue me but I'm REALLY looking forward to the MVP/Benoit match. I know you saw their match on Smackdown


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just hope they can better the match they had on Smackdown, that really would be great.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And they need to make it a 2 out of 3 falls match.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> And they need to make it a 2 out of 3 falls match.


That would rock :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm logging off now. Later . I'll probably be on later


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I enjoy WCW from 1999 for some awkward reason that is unknown by even me.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm probably going to be writing in my BTB more then watching Lockdown.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just read this in Diana Hart's book and thought it was funny.



> In 1996, Owen was on the road with Mr. Hughes, a huge African American wrestler. Owen was in the hotel room when Mr. Hughes was unpacking his stuff. He noticed Hughes had lots of stolen hotel towels and ashtrays and soap in his suitcase. Later, when Owen was back in his own room he called Hughes.
> 
> "This is the hotel manager. It has come to our attention you are stealing things from our hotel."
> 
> ...


While the book is recognized to be filled with lies (hence why it was pulled from the market), it sure is interesting.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

No longer ordering Lockdown...spent my money on ROH


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

no scope sniping in any online console shooter has to be hard, especially since you can't kill them without a head shot.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> No longer ordering Lockdown...spent my money on ROH


Thank god for illegal downloading.

I'm interested in the main event of Lockdown, other than that it looks like it might be okay, nothing awesome though.

On a side note, I dig Macho Man Jay Lethal. I hope he keeps the gimmick for IWC Super Indy next month.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Face/off is a fucking crazy movie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Face/off is a fucking crappy movie.


Yes, Yes you are correct.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

GTG


Peace


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Watching Office Space


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Just read this in Diana Hart's book and thought it was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> While the book is recognized to be filled with lies (hence why it was pulled from the market), it sure is interesting.


Nice. I heard Owen was known for stuff like that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mr. Hughes was Owened!!!!!

(insert pic)


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just beat God Of War 2.

..Holy fuck....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Go John, Go John Go Go Jaaaaaaaaahonaaaahhh!

Congrats!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just beat God Of War 2.
> 
> ..Holy fuck....


:hb


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Just got home from work.

Truth: About to play some MLB 07 The Show.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

For the shadow username to work, do you need to remove the color username log?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just beat God Of War 2.
> 
> ..Holy fuck....


I know, I know, same thing I said about that final scene


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

John Kerry's on the Colbert Report tomorrow night:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> For the shadow username to work, do you need to remove the color username log?


I dont think so. I looked at your profile and I can't see your name. Obviously must be the colors you picked.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I know, I know, same thing I said about that final scene





Spoiler



I take it you finally kill Zeus in the next game.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I dont think so. I looked at your profile and I can't see your name. Obviously must be the colors you picked.


Its not dark red? Because that's what it looks like for me


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Making a banner request in a while.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Um, I'm pretty sure I just lost all of my memory off my one Memory Card, for some reason. It says "No Data", when I try to browse it.

Well, isn't this fuckin' great. :no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure I just lost all of my memory off my one Memory Card, for some reason. It says "No Data", when I try to browse it.
> 
> Well, isn't this fuckin' great. :no:


that sucks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> Its not dark red? Because that's what it looks like for me


I guess. I just know I cant really see your username unless I highlight it. Guess thats because of your color/shadow combo.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Watched Cabin Fever just alittle while ago. Weird movie .

Can people still read mine .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Cabin Fever is the movie I think it is, it fucking sucked.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure I just lost all of my memory off my one Memory Card, for some reason. It says "No Data", when I try to browse it.
> 
> Well, isn't this fuckin' great. :no:


Nevermind this. I fixed the problem. My PS2 and the slot where the memory card goes in was just dusty as fuck, hence it not finding the data. But after thoroughly cleaning it for a good while, it seems like it's back to normal.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I guess. I just know I cant really see your username unless I highlight it. Guess thats because of your color/shadow combo.


How about now?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> How about now?


I can see...


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I can see...


Does it look good or bad because I cant see with the comp I'm on.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> If Cabin Fever is the movie I think it is, it fucking sucked.


It did, These kids go and stay in a cabin and theres this guy that comes along that has some disease. They kill him and one of the guys gets it. 

So they then pass it on to eachother and they all die. Then one guy is left and the police kill him to stop other people getting it.

How many horror films have the storyline "Going camping".


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks terrible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Yours look worse:flip


suck it 123 said:


> Does it look good or bad because I cant see with the comp I'm on.


It looks ok. Its fine.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Soon you will have to look at peoples sigs to find out their username .


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ^^Yours look worse:flip
> 
> It looks ok. Its fine.


Glow > you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just watched Benoit vs. Austin from Smackdown '01. omfg what a match.

****1/2

I'll upload it for everybody


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: Diesel's name looks the coolest in my opinion.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> It did, These kids go and stay in a cabin and theres this guy that comes along that has some disease. They kill him and one of the guys gets it.
> 
> So they then pass it on to eachother and they all die. Then one guy is left and the police kill him to stop other people getting it.
> 
> How many horror films have the storyline "Going camping".


Yeah that's the film I thought it was, the joke at the end was the best bit, something to do with a shop I seem to remember.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Diesel has a fan .

:lmao ^ yes there was a old man who was thought to be racist but he was actually friends with the black people.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Looks terrible.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

^I'm kidding, suck it. Doesn't look bad at all.



Chase360 said:


> Truth: Diesel's name looks the coolest in my opinion.


*+44*. :agree: 



> Truth - Diesel has a fan


Ballin'!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Best line from Cabin Fever is when they ask the one guy from Detroit Rock City why he's shooting squirrels.

"Because Squirrels are gay!"

If anything I thought the movie was amusing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> :lmao yes there was a old man who was thought to be racist but he was actually friends with the black people.


Yeah that was the best part of the whole movie by far.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Just ordered some dvds from smart mark video they have a sale on


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Is that Ronaldo's GF in your sig RM.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Is that Ronaldo's GF in your sig RM.


Not sure if they're officially together.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Diesel said:


> ^I'm kidding, suck it. Doesn't look bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Ben i repped you back earlier


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Glow > you.


Fine. You'll have to pay the price for that.:evil: 


Chase360 said:


> Truth: Diesel's name looks the coolest in my opinion.


It doesn't matter! Sorry, just had a Rock flashback.:$


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: I have to create a banner on my dream tag team for a 20 man battle royal to get into WFGF. I'm thinking Kennedy and Punk...


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I don't think I will be continuing my Sim League.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Fine. You'll have to pay the price for that.:evil:
> 
> It doesn't matter! Sorry, just had a Rock flashback.:$


Don't ban me, now.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Not sure if they're officially together.


I'm sure I heard somewere they were together.

Anyways im off bye.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Cya matt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Don't ban me, now.


:sad: 

Maybe Jeffdivalover will get a push after all. And it will be at your expense.:angry:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


A replay of one of last week's Colbert Report airs here in an hour. I'm not sure which one, though.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :sad:
> 
> Maybe Jeffdivalover will get a push after all. And it will be at your expense.:angry:


As long as you don't have me job to Fail, I'll be happy. :side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> A replay of one of last week's Colbert Report airs here in an hour. I'm not sure which one, though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> As long as you don't have me job to Fail, I'll be happy. :side:


That is, if Fail ever gets in the arena.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> That is, if Fail ever gets in the arena.


ARE YOU SERIOUS?!

I love how you added that in the latest show. :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

The latest show was greatness

Even though I didn't win, I still got mic time


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Mornin people


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yo.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Morning.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I was eating dinner awhile ago and I spilled my milk. :sad:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi Tom


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This thread is terrible without WCW.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Making a Cherry/Marilyn Monroe banner


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> I was eating dinner awhile ago and I spilled my milk. :sad:


Owned.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Chaos is back again? confusion!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Hi Tom


Hi Cowie  how are you?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

xTOMx said:


> Hi Cowie  how are you?


I'm all good. Yaself?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> This thread is terrible without WCW.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just found a bootleg Girls Gone Wild DVD I bought like 5 years ago


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


>


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> This thread is terrible without WCW.


He pretty much said the samething when you were banned.:sad:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Owned


It seems like a small thing, but it actually pissed me off quite a bit.




FS said:


> Chaos is back again? confusion!!


Yep :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

We Want WCW! *clap clap, clapclap, clap*
We Want WCW! *clap clap, clapclap, clap*

:$ :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He pretty much said the samething when you were banned.:sad:


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

He'll be back in a few days. You're all talking like he left for good.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Cowie said:


> I'm all good. Yaself?


Im good thanks cowie 
Quite tired its 1am here and i have uni tomorrow so gona go to bed in a mo.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi all 



Truth watching hockey.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> It seems like a small thing, but it actually pissed me off quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, i'll start making you a banner again then, everytime you get banned i delete it, i thought it was a permanent ban...twice.

You back for good this time, mate?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The Report is on now. Excellent.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

WCW got banned? Why?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> We Want WCW! *clap clap, clapclap, clap*
> We Want WCW! *clap clap, clapclap, clap*
> 
> :$ :sad:


clap clap clap clapclap!


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Well, i'll start making you a banner again then, everytime you get banned i delete it, i thought it was a permanent ban...twice.
> 
> You back for good this time, mate?


Soz :sad: 

But yeh, I plan on staying. If my behavior will let me.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey guys whassup, only like 8 but im still tired


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> WCW got banned? Why?


Politics


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Thats gae.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I cant sleep right now to save my life.

:side:


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Thats gae.


I don't know what they were talking about, but Rajah wouldn't ban him for a week for nothing.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

wow...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody watching Drive on Fox?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

mikeie said:


> I don't know what they were talking about, but Rajah wouldn't ban him for a week for nothing.


A bunch of us were debating about the Indy Media rule. And WCW said he was gonna PM the owner of the site informing him that the rule is in place. It was pretty obvious that he was joking.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> A bunch of us were debating about the Indy Media rule. And WCW said he was gonna PM the owner of the site informing him that the rule is in place. It was pretty obvious that he was joking.


Oh...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> A bunch of us were debating about the Indy Media rule. And WCW said he was gonna PM the owner of the site informing him that the rule is in place. It was pretty obvious that he was joking.


He told me the same exact thing on yahoo. (Yes, yahoo) And even linked me. 

Everyone who knows WCW knows the type of person he is...


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I see alot of people getting banned recently, better watch our steps.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He told me the same exact thing on yahoo. (Yes, yahoo) And even linked me.
> 
> Everyone who knows WCW knows the type of person he is...


WTF?? Yahoo?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Refuse said:


> I see alot of people getting banned recently, better watch our steps.


Some for stupid reasons too. :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

YOU'RE GOING TO BE NEXT~!!!

Yes, you. The reader.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Diesel said:


> YOU'RE GOING TO BE NEXT~!!!
> 
> Yes, you. The reader.


Surely not :shocked:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Mini Pringles are dreadful.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DavidEFC said:


> Surely not :shocked:


Well....maybe not you. :side:


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I would of banned David already if I could.<3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> WTF?? Yahoo?


:lmao


Refuse said:


> I see alot of people getting banned recently, better watch our steps.


I noticed like, 4 people all got temp banned around the same time. (Then that number increased to 5)

At least RedSilver was one of them. Don't know what he did this time though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Surely not :shocked:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth:

I am thankfull to have never been banned.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> I noticed like, 4 people all got temp banned around the same time. (Then that number increased to 5)
> 
> At least RedSilver was one of them. Don't know what he did this time though.


Him and Evo bitched at eachother about the ps3 a few days ago.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> At least RedSilver was one of them. Don't know what he did this time though.


How he keeps getting chances is lost on me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> I noticed like, 4 people all got temp banned around the same time. (Then that number increased to 5)
> 
> At least RedSilver was one of them. Don't know what he did this time though.


RedSilver was being his usual idiotic self. It's a real shame he hasn't been permanently banned yet :sad:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Truth: I need to shave badly. :$


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I was banned once, but it was a BS ban.

Redsilver is a fucking douche, glad he was banned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> I noticed like, 4 people all got temp banned around the same time. (Then that number increased to 5)
> 
> *At least RedSilver was one of them. Don't know what he did this time though.*


Reason: too unintelligent for the internet?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I have never ever shaved.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello im here.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Truth- Watching WCW...TNA Lockdown.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Hello.


 Whats up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nobody likes RedSilver:lmao:lmao


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

DDMac said:


> How he keeps getting chances is lost on me.










They contribute to the site so.... It's bull shit. :angry:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Who the fuck is RedSilver?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Whats up.


Have to be up in less than 6 hours and cant sleep, yourself?


I know who he is but have never noticed him being a douche.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: If RedSilver makes a post in the rant section he always ends up getting banned for it.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nobody likes RedSilver:lmao:lmao


Why would anyone?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Who the fuck is RedSilver?


 A idiot.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Premium members gotta be real fucking stupid to get permanent banned, it seems.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

o. thx mikeie.


DDMac said:


> How he keeps getting chances is lost on me.





DavidEFC said:


> RedSilver was being his usual idiotic self. It's a real shame he hasn't been permanently banned yet :sad:


I heard something about paid members not being able to get permanently banned.:sad:


Killa CaLi said:


> Reason: too unintelligent for the internet?


His occupation says....yes.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

DavidEFC said:


> They contribute to the site so.... It's bull shit. :angry:


:$

Truth: Not watching Lockdown. :sad:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Have to be up in less than 6 hours and cant sleep, yourself?
> 
> 
> I know who he is but have never noticed him being a douche.


 Not much glad my Red Wings won there game watching Pens and Sens now.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Saw someone post something about Serious Cat earlier. Here's another!










Serious Cat > God


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Premium members gotta be real fucking stupid to get permanent banned, it seems.


Chaos was permanetly banned for half an hour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Headliner said:


> o. thx mikeie.
> 
> I heard something about paid members not being able to get permanently banned.:sad:
> 
> His occupation says....yes.


Only Steve can ban them permanently I think.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I love serious cat. He is really serious.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I can take credit for the first person to hate RedSilver.......And P1.


Look for t h u g i n o m i to be next on the list.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Marcus killed the thread.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Chaos was permanetly banned for half an hour.


I was about to say the same thing. :sad:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Is that pic edited at all? Is it a serious for real?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I can take credit for the first person to hate RedSilver.......And P1.
> 
> 
> Look for t h u g i n o m i to be next on the list.


no sry

Also that picture isn't funny at all.

None of the pictures you idiots post are funny and are very old.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Only a serious cat could make such a serious face.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DavidEFC said:


> Only Steve can ban them permanently I think.


He seems too nice to do such a thing.:$ Then again, I don't know him like you guys do so I could be wrong.


Killa CaLi said:


> I can take credit for the first person to hate RedSilver.......And P1.


Yea. Its all your fault. Without your hate, they wouldn't be in the positions they are in now.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Serious Cat > Lockdown


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Only Steve can ban them permanently I think.


:lmao

I'm sorry but that's quite funny. Since I don't see him banning anyone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


>


:lmao




> no sry
> 
> Also that picture isn't funny at all.
> 
> None of the pictures you idiots post are funny and are very old.


Go back to Canada


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Watchin Lockdown


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> no sry
> 
> Also that picture isn't funny at all.
> 
> None of the pictures you idiots post are funny and are very old.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Only Steve can ban them permanently I think.


Atleast I know im safe now.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

With all these cat pics, Im tempted to post a pussy pic. 

haha get it :side:


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

19. Select a product you use and describe its life cycle.

Anyone wanna help?


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

mikeie said:


> 19. Select a product you use and describe its life cycle.
> 
> Anyone wanna help?


this a marketing question??

if so, what product have you chosen


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> this a marketing question??
> 
> if so, what product have you chosen


The subject is Science, we're talking about bridges and this question shows up.

I'll just do paper, it's easiest.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

WTF! The thread just died.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Indeed it did.

Heloooo.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

How ya doin?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Pretty dandy, you?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Biscuit, anyone?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Banquet T.V. Dinner.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Spectacular.

Got to go back to school tomorow though. :sad:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I have to be in college in exactly 7 hours.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Need wep plz. I almost got 11,000 :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody got Lockdown results so far


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Need wep plz. I almost got 11,000 :$


If you insist.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Please no lockdown spoilers in here!


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Everytime I get banned. It screws up the thing that lists all the threads Ive posted in, in my User CP. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Im going to attempt to sleep again, well Ill listen to some Eminem first.

Night.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I just typed three pages of a paper's life cycle in 20 minutes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

oh I had forgotten that lockdown was today.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Im going to attempt to sleep again, well Ill listen to some Eminem first.
> 
> Night.


I think thats what happens when you get banned. You lose your subscriptions.:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> oh I had forgotten that lockdown was today.


Join the club.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Join the club.


You high?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I think thats what happens when you get banned. You lose your subscriptions.


Did you mean to quote me?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm here, hey everyone


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

This thread is inconceivably gay.

....It's not the same without the Alf pic. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Just watched The Guardian. Better than I expected.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The WWE Ladder Match DVD comes out June 5...

:yum:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> You high?


I must be if I'm watching Lockdown.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - The WWE Ladder Match DVD comes out June 5...
> 
> :yum:


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I must be if I'm watching Lockdown.


You didn't pay for it did you?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> You didn't pay for it did you?


Im not that high.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I got a root beer and 3 homeade cookies. :yum:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Im not that high.


:ns


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - Longoria was smokin on Housewives tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Just joined a forum that NasJayz sent me, looks pretty good Frankie.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Truth: Just joined a forum that NasJayz sent me, looks pretty good Frankie.


i made a BTB thread over there.

truth: does anyone know where JKA is? i want to find him, invite him to a forum, and ban him. that will be fun.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i made a BTB thread over there.
> 
> truth: does anyone know where JKA is? i want to find him, invite him to a forum, and ban him. that will be fun.


Or a complete waste of time. You're a mod at that forum?

Truth: Just got done chattin with Dubya See Dubya on AIM.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Or a complete waste of time. You're a mod at that forum?
> 
> Truth: Just got done chattin with Dubya See Dubya on AIM.


an admin. and yes i need to ban someone over there, whats the point of having all that power if you can't ban one person for fun. i might just work on my BTB.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like TNA but still I would not pay to see their ppvs. :agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I like TNA but still I would not pay to see their ppvs. :agree:


i haven't watched it for 5 months.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Or a complete waste of time. You're a mod at that forum?
> 
> Truth: Just got done chattin with Dubya See Dubya on AIM.


Post some Lockdown results.


plz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Or a complete waste of time. You're a mod at that forum?
> 
> Truth: Just got done chattin with Dubya See Dubya on AIM.


I just got done talkin to him on yahoo. I didnt know he has AIM. I'm on AIM more than yahoo.:sad:


Jobber said:


> an admin. and yes i need to ban someone over there, whats the point of having all that power if you can't ban one person for fun. i might just work on my BTB.


:lmao and they claim I would be trigger happy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I like TNA but still I would not pay to see their ppvs. :agree:


I've just seen one of their ppv's


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Post some Lockdown results.
> 
> 
> plz


Sabin wins Xcape, Daniels over Lynn, Roode over Petey, Gail over Jackie, Senshi over Starr, Team 3D over LAX.

banning people for no reason is a power abuse though.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like tna ppvs their good but I rather download them then buy them.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sabin wins Xcape, Daniels over Lynn, Roode over Petey, Gail over Jackie, Senshi over Starr, Team 3D over LAX.
> 
> banning people for no reason is a power abuse though.


i know, im trying not to do it. but i want to do it so bad. so far no one has broken a single rule


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i know, im trying not to do it. but i want to do it so bad. so far no one has broken a single rule


Because it's a relatively small forum I assume and most of the members on it are known members from here who don't break many rules.

Truth: I never found the point in promoting your own forum on this forum.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sabin wins Xcape, Daniels over Lynn, Roode over Petey, Gail over Jackie, Senshi over Starr, Team 3D over LAX.
> 
> banning people for no reason is a power abuse though.


It was fine under the Nitemare regime


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sabin wins Xcape, Daniels over Lynn, Roode over Petey, Gail over Jackie, Senshi over Starr, *Team 3D over LAX.*
> 
> banning people for no reason is a power abuse though.


:hb:hb

I bet 2000 on them


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> It was fine under the Nitemare regime


I can't comment much since I wasn't here long enough under his regime. I know that I always watched my comments and what not though since I had heard that he would go on his power trips or whatever.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> banning people for no reason is a power abuse though.


I remember when nitemare used to do it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Everybody seems pissed about


Spoiler



3D winning.


 I'm not.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because it's a relatively small forum I assume and most of the members on it are known members from here who don't break many rules.
> 
> Truth: I never found the point in promoting your own forum on this forum.


yeah. im pretty sure no one will break a rule for atleast 2 months.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody seems pissed about 3D winning. I'm not.


Cause they suck.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just had some chinese food.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^:yum:


DDMac said:


> Cause they suck.


They are better than Roast Beef.:flip


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Everybody seems pissed about
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


See how I used my power to straighten them the fuck out though? I rule.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> See how I used my power to straighten them the fuck out though? I rule.


:agree:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Cause they suck.


Agreed


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> They are better than Roast Beef.:flip


Roast beef = Ratings

3D = Decent ratings 10 years ago. :gun:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TEAM 3D WON


It's not a spoiler since it's happened on live TV everywhere in the world.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> See how I used my power to straighten them the fuck out though? I rule.


Abuser!

Nah, that shut people up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Roast beef = Ratings
> 
> 3D = Decent ratings 10 years ago. :gun:


Chicken > 3D > Roast Beef.

I think the hate didnt happen until 3D jumped to TNA. Then people saw how stale they are.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

damn and I wanted to see the ppv with out spoilers


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Chicken > 3D > Roast Beef.


:bs:


> I think the hate didnt happen until 3D jumped to TNA. Then people saw how stale they were.


Yeah but they've been stale for a while now. Circa 2002. :sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i miss Y2J in the wrestling ring.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I forgot TNA had a PPV tonight


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I forgot TNA had a PPV tonight


Ditto.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I forgot TNA had a PPV tonight


It's been pretty good only one real terrible match up (Blindfold match)


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> It's been pretty good only one real terrible match up (Blindfold match)


Keller gave it negative four stars :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^:lmao

I heard Christy was hotness tonight.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I love the gif in my sig

Truth: Spike should kick off TNA and replace it with Pride and WSX, both are far more entertaining than TNA.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Negative 4 stars:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Steiner just pulled off the frankensteiner


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^:lmao
> 
> I heard Christy was hotness tonight.


Val > Christy

Not that I would pass on either.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Steiner just pulled off the frankeisteiner




I'm downloading the match just for that.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Steiner just pulled off the frankeisteiner


My gawd, I need to see a gif of that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Val > Christy
> 
> Not that I would pass on either.


Val's face = no ratings


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

wtf @ Holt marking for Deuce & Domino right after I started to. :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Val's face = no ratings


You know how much I hate her noes :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Val's face = no ratings


Val's face > Christy's forehead. Although it is a big target


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> wtf @ Holt marking for Deuce & Domino right after I started to. :$


I marked when I heard a 50's team were coming to smackdown, have you seen my avatar?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll mark out for days when Cena finally loses the title cleanly in a few years.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Christy's ass > Val in whole.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'll mark out for days when Cena finally loses the title cleanly in a few years.


LMAO


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I marked when I heard a 50's team were coming to smackdown, have you seen my avatar?


I marked for them before you did.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I marked when I heard a 50's team were coming to smackdown, have you seen my avatar?


They suck IMO


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I marked when I heard a 50's team were coming to smackdown, have you seen my avatar?


Too many times. I just never knew you were a fan of Fonzie and Richie Cunningham.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ashley will be in TNA by the end of the year.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I marked for the running stomp when I first saw it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> They suck IMO


You opinion means nothing to me fellow black man in a position of power


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I marked when I heard a 50's team were coming to smackdown, have you seen my avatar?


God. As soon as it was mentioned that they were coming to SD, all you talked about was how you couldnt wait for them to come. And how much you like 50's shit.:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/128769-the-mask-of-the-imperfect.html


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deuce and Domino aren't too good of an actual "team" but I'd much rather have them as champions than London and Kendrick since they've had it for 10 months. 10 months? :no:

Regal and Taylor are my ideal ones though.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Deuce and Domino aren't too good of an actual "team" but I'd much rather have them as champions than London and Kendrick since they've had it for 10 months. 10 months? :no:
> 
> Regal and Taylor are my ideal ones though.


Of course they're not that great in the ring. But their gimmick is untouchable.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Nothing wrong with having long title reigns. Having the same feuds and matches over and over presents a problem though.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> God. As soon as it was mentioned that they were coming to SD, all you talked about was how you couldnt wait for them to come. And how much you like 50's shit.:sad:


I have a big ass poster of Frank Sinatra above my computer, that answer your question?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Deuce and Domino aren't too good of an actual "team" but I'd much rather have them as champions than London and Kendrick since they've had it for 10 months. 10 months? :no:
> 
> Regal and Taylor are my ideal ones though.


Nice gif:lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/128769-the-mask-of-the-imperfect.html
> 
> 
> :lmao


:cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



Alabaster Holt said:


> I have a big ass poster of Frank Sinatra above my computer, that answer your question?


You sure you're not white?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Im not a fan of London and Kendrick but those midgets can put on a damn good match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

This guy in the TNA section was bad mouthing the whole show and then when it ends he rated it 8/10 :no:


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Ya.

Marcus 0-1 Me


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> You sure you're not white?


Were you born an asshole or did it develop?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

When I resized it the quality started fucking up. I used smooth resize and everything, but it's still messing up for some reason. Help.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> This guy in the TNA section was bad mouthing the whole show and then when it ends he rated it 8/10 :no:


Are you talking about the guy that kept spelling shit wrong.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey, was RVDTito4Life at Lockdown?


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> When I resized it the quality started fucking up. I used smooth resize and everything, but it's still messing up for some reason. Help.


It's so awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ actually reading peoples posts in the TNA discussion thread.



Alabaster Holt said:


> Were you born an asshole or did it develop?


Born and raised


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I have a big ass poster of Frank Sinatra above my computer, that answer your question?


Yes:$

I dont have a problem with any of your tastes. Well, except for you liking Monty Brown's ECW music.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Are you talking about the guy that kept spelling shit wrong.


probably. I don't know his username, I just recognize his avatar.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yes:$
> 
> I dont have a problem with any of your tastes. Well, except for you liking Monty Brown's ECW music.


Oh come on, it sounds just like some old school Teddy Pedagrass or Marvin Gay music


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I dont have a problem with any of your tastes. Well, except for you liking Monty Brown's ECW music.


He's like the only person that likes that shit I hate it with a passion.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Monty Brown's theme sucks. Snitsky and Elijah Burke's are my favorite on the Vol. 7 Album. Oh and Deuce and Domino's.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like the new remix to Monty's music.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> He's like the only person that likes that shit I hate it with a passion.


I like Cor Von's theme :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> He's like the only person that likes that shit I hate it with a passion.


Just call me smooth 

Maria is so damn hot


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/138168-theangle33.html

I'm not sure who is worse, him or WEL.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Just call me smooth


Kill you're self


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Yea Elijah Burke has the best theme music in WWE Im dead serious. Listened to that thing a dozen times already


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/138168-theangle33.html
> 
> I'm not sure who is worse, him or WEL.


WTF


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maria is hotness.


Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh come on, it sounds just like some old school Teddy Pedagrass or Marvin Gay music


Are you serious? :lmao


Homicide_187 said:


> He's like the only person that likes that shit I hate it with a passion.


Yea but we all know how different his tastes are.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I like Gregory Helms' new music.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/138168-theangle33.html
> 
> I'm not sure who is worse, him or WEL.


Ew.

I think he stalks Spartanlax.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> I like Gregory Helms' new music.


I liked his old one 10X more


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/138168-theangle33.html
> 
> I'm not sure who is worse, him or WEL.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The Mask of The Imperfect said:


> Ew.
> 
> I think he stalks Spartanlax.


I think that as well.

All the traffic from the TNA PPV shut down the servers for a few :side:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

> Yea Elijah Burke has the best theme music in WWE Im dead serious. Listened to that thing a dozen times already


:agree: 

Until Mark Henry comes back.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek said:


> I like Gregory Helms' new music.


Listen.........ITS TIME, yea that shit is nice

That Vladimir guy has good music to workout too


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I liked his old one 10X more


I like the song, but I don't think it fits him as well as his last theme did. I liked his old theme more as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think that as well.
> 
> All the traffic from the TNA PPV shut down the servers for a few :side:


:lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

And I like Ashley's theme. :$


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

The Mask of The Imperfect said:


> Ew.
> 
> I think he stalks Spartanlax.


I had nothing better than you're stupid avart.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SVR 07 online pisses me off. Too many people quit when they're about to lose :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shitz.

The Horsemen theme > Better than any current theme. Most likely.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^^:agree:

Sounds like LockDown was a solid show. I was too busy watching the Horseman DVD to watch it streamed.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

...why the fuck is my username your avatar, Angle33?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Is Vladmir even still alive? I haven't seen him on WWE programming for so long.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> ...why the fuck is my username your avatar, Angle33?


I was looking at who was on, saw you, and thought it would be a cool avart. Now I will be viewed as a gay stalker.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watching The Simpsons.

New(er) episode. :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Is Vladmir even still alive? I haven't seen him on WWE programming for so long.


They took him off WWE TV and cancelled his push because he was so awful.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

TheAngle33 said:


> I had nothing better than you're stupid avart.


Your new one is worse.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: Lockdown was solid. The realism in the LAX/3D killed that match for me and the women's match wasn't too hot besides one spot, but besides that, overall it was one of the better shows TNA has put on in a couple of months.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Your new one is worse.


I know.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Brye said:


> SVR 07 online pisses me off. Too many people quit when they're about to lose :no:


I havent tried that online yet but I played Hockey live and once I played some one and scored a goal in about 20 seconds and they quit the game. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

M.W. said:


> Truth: Lockdown was solid. The realism in the LAX/3D killed that match for me and the women's match wasn't too hot besides one spot, but besides that, overall it was one of the better shows TNA has put on in a couple of months.


How good was the Xscape match?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

M.W. said:


> Truth: Lockdown was solid. The realism in the LAX/3D killed that match for me and the women's match wasn't too hot besides one spot, but besides that, overall it was one of the better shows TNA has put on in a couple of months.


That's cool. I didn't have high expectations for the women's match, The Blindfold match, or the Electrified Cage match (too gimmicky and Team 3D sucks).


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

TheAngle33 said:


> I was looking at who was on, saw you, and thought it would be a cool avart. Now I will be viewed as a gay stalker.


Anything that has to do with Spartanlax is automatically uncool. *E-FEUD~!*



> They took him off WWE TV and cancelled his push because he was so awful.


Owned. Boris isn't any better in-ring wise, but he has a hell of a lot of potential.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Brye said:


> How good was the Xscape match?


Really good. Some of the moves Shelley and Sabin did together were unbelievable, I've never seen any tag team pull off some of the moves they did, the psychology all five of the wrestlers had was awesome too. You should watch it but I'm not going to get too far into details, don't want to spoil it.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

The whole Jarret letting Sting get the pin thing sounds gayer than my last avart.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TheAngle33 said:


> The whole Jarret letting Sting get the pin thing sounds gayer than my last avart.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

M.W. said:


> Really good. Some of the moves Shelley and Sabin did together were unbelievable, I've never seen any tag team pull off some of the moves they did, the psychology all five of the wrestlers had was awesome too. You should watch it but I'm not going to get too far into details, don't want to spoil it.


Alright cool. I'm planning on downloading that and the Lethal Lockdown match


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JERRY SPRINGER'S NEW REALITY SHOW IS ON VH1 IN 6 MINUTES~!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> JERRY SPRINGER'S NEW REALITY SHOW IS ON VH1 IN 6 MINUTES~!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll wait for Lockdown to come out on DVD, and then, perhaps, I'll check it out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

TheAngle33 said:


> The whole Jarret letting Sting get the pin thing sounds gayer than my last avart.


Shane McMahon sucks as well.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Derek said:


> That's cool. I didn't have high expectations for the women's match, The Blindfold match, or the Electrified Cage match (too gimmicky and Team 3D sucks).


Oh yeah, forgot about the Blindold Match, didn't catch to much of it as I was napping on and off (just worked a ten hour shift today), so I can't really judge that. To be honest, I don't remember any of that match. I'm guessing it was horrible?

If the WWE fans were to start a chant towards Vince like tonight (Fire Russo, Russo Sucks, etc,.), Vince and the WWE would edit it out, sure thing.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Shane McMahon sucks as well.


NO LIES IN THE TTT THREAD!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


>


WATCH IT~~!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

M.W. said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about the Blindold Match, didn't catch to much of it as I was napping on and off (just worked a ten hour shift today), so I can't really judge that. To be honest, I don't remember any of that match. I'm guessing it was horrible?


All I remember reading about it was that the Blindfolds slipped off a couple of times and the fans were chanting 'Goldberg'.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> NO LIES IN THE TTT THREAD!


Who is lying?

He's a good stunt man, not a good wrestler.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> WATCH IT~~!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


>


ZOMG SERIOUS CAT~!!!!!11!!!1!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who is lying?
> 
> He's a good stunt man, not a good wrestler.


You said he sucks, which is false. Great on the mic, great at taking spots, great character...just great.

Shane McMahon > Samoa Joe & AJ Styles combined.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


>


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Derek said:


> ZOMG SERIOUS CAT~!!!!!11!!!1!!


He has a Myspace too!!!!

http://www.myspace.com/seriouscat1


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> You said he sucks, which is false. Great on the mic, great at taking spots, great character...just great.
> 
> Shane McMahon > Samoa Joe & AJ Styles combined.


I haven't seen a match from him I didn't like. His KOTR match with Angle was great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> You said he sucks, which is false. Great on the mic, great at taking spots, great character...just great.
> 
> Shane McMahon > Samoa Joe & AJ Styles combined.


Pretty good on the mic, any moron can fall from high places, benefits from the last name McMahon....just decent.

Danielson > All


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Pretty good on the mic, any moron can fall from high places, benefits from the last name McMahon....just decent.
> 
> Danielson > All


Shane McMahon would humble Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> He has a Myspace too!!!!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/seriouscat1


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> He has a Myspace too!!!!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/seriouscat1


:lmao

Serious Cat is awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> He has a Myspace too!!!!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/seriouscat1


:lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I can understand people pretending to be celebrities on Myspace... But animals?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Shane McMahon would humble Bryan Danielson.


Danielson would actually kick Shane's fuckin head in.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

:lmao at Chris's sig. "Real Legends Plagiarize"

You spelled it wrong too.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Shane McMahon = Jeff Hardy without the drugs seriously nobody cares about him unless he's damn near killing himself.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Danielson would actually kick Shane's fuckin head in.


And Shane would sell it like a pro.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm looking forward to seeing Cro Cop kicking Gonzaga's head off next Saturday.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

TheAngle33 said:


> And Shane would sell it like a pro.


It's pretty easy to sell death.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm looking forward to seeing Cro Cop kicking Gonzaga's head off next Saturday.


Gonzaga is going to pull off the upset.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I'm looking forward to downloading TNA Lockdown.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Gonzaga is going to pull off the upset.


If Serra did it, anyone can.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's pretty easy to sell death.


 
Batista still wouldn't sell death well


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*In The Works:* Serious Cat Rap + Video, by Ghetto Anthony.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Why is the cat so serious?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> If Serra did it, anyone can.


It's been a year of upsets my friend, I could actually see it happening.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> *In The Works:* Serious Cat Rap + Video, by Ghetto Anthony.


Use the "Make it Rain" beat that would = Ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah AMP, you never know. It'll be interesting.



Homicide_187 said:


> Use the "Make it Rain" beat that would = Ratings.


I was actually just listening to that song a few minutes ago. :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I was actually just listening to that song a few minutes ago. :$


Nice by the way I've been playing GOW2 it's way better than the first one but harder.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Nice by the way I've been playing GOW2 it's way better than the first one but harder.


I just beat that today, actually.  I don't want to spoil it, but I marked for the final scene.

And wait until you get even deeper into the game. So much better.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I still haven't got GOW2 from Gamefly yet


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

You got a 360 though, so fu.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You got a 360 though, so fu.


Thats right 

and today me and my friends played SVR 07 on Xbox live and I'm undefeated . I've course I'm only 3-0 and it was on my friends profile :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I just beat that today, actually.  I don't want to spoil it, but I marked for the final scene.
> 
> And wait until you get even deeper into the game. So much better.


Damn I've been playing it all day I'm on the RUINS OF THE FORGOTTEN part where you gotta fight the Cyclops he kept killing me before I got off to watch Lockdown.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Use the "Make it Rain" beat that would = Ratings.


I was actually just mixing my own beat. But it's getting kind of out of hand. :$

I'll check it out.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Any good new songs that I should download and check out?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I mark for Cherry


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Best EPW thread ever:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/epw-backstage/335685-fed.html


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just got online for today.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Just got online for today.


Hey Justin, Sup?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - my bro broke the 360


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - my bro broke the 360


 
Did you have live?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Damn I've been playing it all day I'm on the RUINS OF THE FORGOTTEN part where you gotta fight the Cyclops he kept killing me before I got off to watch Lockdown.


Did you take the little fucker off the Cyclop's back? You should, if you don't already. Because he's much easier to fight alone.

Oh, and if you ever need help man, just pop me a PM.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Nothing much Brye. Just came online to read the results for a TNA PPV.

Truth - Which I am about to do now.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> Did you have live?


Yeah. Box live kicks ass. I should probably say kicked.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Did you have live?


Saints Row is great aint it, its my favorite game right now


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Saints Row is great aint it, its my favorite game right now


I'm not too far into it yet but i love the pimpcane shotgun + Ragdoll physics.

I'll be getting Live on tuesday. I need a router for my modem


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - Lost 2000 points on Team Cage, pussy ass TNA heels! :cuss:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'm not too far into it yet but i love the pimpcane shotgun + Ragdoll physics.
> 
> I'll be getting Live on tuesday. I need a router for my modem


I didn't buy one, I just brought the Xbox in my room and hooked it up to my DSL modem


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Nothing tops Halo 2 on live.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth - Lost 2000 points on Team Cage, pussy ass TNA heels! :cuss:


:lmao

You actually bet on the heels?

The safe bets were on Daniels and Team 3D my friend


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Any good new songs that I should download and check out?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I didn't buy one, I just brought the Xbox in my room and hooked it up to my DSL modem


Same here. 

I need to get a new 360 dammit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> You actually bet on the heels?
> 
> The safe bets were on Daniels and Team 3D my friend


Safe bets, Meh!

To be honest I knew the faces were the favorites but I was expecting a russoish Swerve. I was wrong. Oh well I don't realy care that much anyways.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


>


New York is Back - Jadakiss/Ja Rule/Fat Joe


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I hate when people use their maxed out CAWs on live when your playing SVR. It forces me to be Khali


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


>


Get some stuff off Stone Sour's new album.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> I hate when people use their maxed out CAWs on live when your playing SVR. It forces me to be Khali


That makes you just as big of a wuss Brye.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Safe bets, Meh!
> 
> To be honest I knew the faces were the favorites but I was expecting a russoish Swerve. I was wrong. Oh well I don't realy care that much anyways.


You should dude. What's a man do without his points?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Safe bets, Meh!
> 
> To be honest I knew the faces were the favorites but I was expecting a russoish Swerve. I was wrong. Oh well I don't realy care that much anyways.


Jarrett has more power than Russo, he wouldn't allow a swerve in his match.

Oh but you do care....you do :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That makes you just as big of a wuss Brye.


Hell I got to defend myself. I can probably still beat them with Taker, HBK or Edge.

Some person that I faced picked Mickie James, so I decided to be Super Crazy, but it was still pretty easy. Then he quit while I was pinning :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> New York is Back - Jadakiss/Ja Rule/Fat Joe


Thanks


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't have any wrestling games. I've tried to get into them but I can't.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> I don't have any wrestling games. I've tried to get into them but I can't.


Alot of people here seem to not like them.

Personally i enjoy them alot


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> I don't have any wrestling games. I've tried to get into them but I can't.


They are pretty much all the same and get old after about 2 months


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jarrett has more power than Russo, he wouldn't allow a swerve in his match.
> 
> Oh but you do care....you do :side:


What Jarrett doesn't realize is ever since WCW in '99 Russo has been controlling the man like a puppet. Everything is going as planned in the Russo World Order.

Truth: Jarrett is not half the legend he thinks he is.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Get some stuff off Stone Sour's new album.


Who's that?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> They are pretty much all the same and get old after about 2 months


Exactly. They're ok at first but I lose interest after a few weeks.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Who's that?


A good metal band.









If you're not into that shit though, then stick with what Cal suggested.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I pretty much do a bunch of MITBs every time I play SVR


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm not complaining about that Secret Session shit that the WWE is doing, because Maria is damn hot... But isn't this kind of shit a little bit over the top for a fucking wrestling company? Sex sells, I get it, but wtf. That was like boarder line softcore porn.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I'm not complaining about that Secret Session shit that the WWE is doing, because Maria is damn hot... But isn't this kind of shit a little bit over the top for a fucking wrestling company? Sex sells, I get it, but wtf. That was like boarder line softcore porn.


If Maria Kanellis is involved with anything resembling soft or hardcore porn, i'm all for it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> What Jarrett doesn't realize is ever since WCW in '99 Russo has been controlling the man like a puppet. Everything is going as planned in the Russo World Order.
> 
> Truth: Jarrett is not half the legend he thinks he is.


The NWO is going to invade TNA this year, mark my words.

He's also not as bad as some make him out to be. He gets too much shit for hogging the title but he's still a good heel, works his ass off, and is a good ring talent. Legend? Nah but if he was on good terms with Vince, he would make the HOF.

Then again all you have to do is be on good terms with Vince to make the HOF.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> If Maria Kanellis is involved with anything resembling soft or hardcore porn, i'm all for it.


:agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The NWO is going to invade TNA this year, mark my words.
> 
> He's also not as bad as some make him out to be. He gets too much shit for hogging the title but he's still a good heel, works his ass off, and is a good ring talent. Legend? Nah but if he was on good terms with Vince, he would make the HOF.
> 
> Then again all you have to do is be on good terms with Vince to make the HOF.


Yeah I agree with that. My assumption is that TNA is Jarrett's way of getting back at Vince who allegedly once told Jarrett to his face he wasn't main event talent and Jarrett is still bitter about it, he's just smart enough not to shoot his mouth off like VKM or Team 3D.

That being said is Jarrett a good talent? yes he is. But he's not great and he's no legend, which is a vastly overused term in wrestling anyways.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I saw the pics from the Maria thing, pretty hot


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

McQueen said:


> If Maria Kanellis is involved with anything resembling soft or hardcore porn, i'm all for it.


Yeah, I thought it was hot, I'm not complaining about that. 

It's just the video serves no purpose. It's not going to get her over anymore than she already is. Guess Vince just wants to give the fans something to jerkoff to?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I'm not complaining about that Secret Session shit that the WWE is doing, because Maria is damn hot... But isn't this kind of shit a little bit over the top for a fucking wrestling company? Sex sells, I get it, but wtf. That was like boarder line softcore porn.


What is it?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Yeah, I thought it was hot, I'm not complaining about that.
> 
> It's just the video serves no purpose. It's not going to get her over anymore than she already is. Guess Vince just wants to give the fans something to jerkoff to?


Proof, that Vince cares about the fans.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Yeah, I thought it was hot, I'm not complaining about that.
> 
> It's just the video serves no purpose. It's not going to get her over anymore than she already is. Guess Vince just wants to give the fans something to jerkoff to?


Link Please? I'll be back in 15 minutes. :side:

Sexploitation is nothing new for WWE.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yeah I agree with that. My assumption is that TNA is Jarrett's way of getting back at Vince who allegedly once told Jarrett to his face he wasn't main event talent and Jarrett is still bitter about it, he's just smart enough not to shoot his mouth off like VKM or Team 3D.
> 
> That being said is Jarrett a good talent? yes he is. But he's not great and he's no legend, which is a vastly overused term in wrestling anyways.


Everyone is a legend to someone in wrestling, it's almost sad. I think "legend" and "overrated" are thrown around far too much by wrestling fans and people in general.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> What is it?


Closest thing to a porno I've ever seen the WWE do. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-misc/336060-marias-secret-session-vid.html#post3960470

Well besides Al Wilson/Dawn Marie, Mark Henry/Mae Young, Dean Malenko & Lita, Edge and Lita & Torrie Wilson/Dawn Marie.



> Link Please? I'll be back in 15 minutes.
> 
> Sexploitation is nothing new for WWE.


wowz. I just replied to your post before I even read it. :$

See above.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Link Please? I'll be back in 15 minutes. :side:
> 
> Sexploitation is nothing new for WWE.


You need to subscribe to WWE 24/7 so Vince is gonna make a shit load of money from people who buy it just to see a 3 minute Maria clip................Or you could just download it here :$


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Brye said:


> You need to subscribe to WWE 24/7 so Vince is gonna make a shit load of money from people who buy it just to see a 3 minute Maria clip................Or you could just download it here :$


Is that it? He's charging people money? I thought this shit was free...

Guess it serves its purpose then. GJ Vince.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Is that it? He's charging people money? I thought this shit was free...
> 
> Guess it serves its purpose then. GJ Vince.


Yeah, its 1.49$ for the clips. Or subscribe for a higher price to the entire WWE 24/7 online thing

I've been subscribed since last year, its a pretty good service


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Everyone is a legend to someone in wrestling, it's almost sad. I think "legend" and "overrated" are thrown around far too much by wrestling fans and people in general.


I don't mean to be mean or anything but as of now I feel 80% or so fo the people in the WWE Hall of Fame don't really deserve to be there.

Guys like Hogan, Hart and Andre yeah, but not the Blackjacks, Tony Atlas or even Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Downloading Lockdown and possibly the Maria video soon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Closest thing to a porno I've ever seen the WWE do. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-misc/336060-marias-secret-session-vid.html#post3960470
> 
> Well besides Al Wilson/Dawn Marie, Mark Henry/Mae Young, Dean Malenko & Lita, Edge and Lita & Torrie Wilson/Dawn Marie.
> 
> ...


It's only 7mbs


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It's 3 minutes long, though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I don't mean to be mean or anything but as of now I feel 80% or so fo the people in the WWE Hall of Fame don't really deserve to be there.
> 
> Guys like Hogan, Hart and Andre yeah, but not the Blackjacks, Tony Atlas or even Eddie Guerrero.


Dude, I fully understand. As I said, the easiest way to get into the HOF is still be on good terms with WWE. I understand the need for "undercard" acts or whatever but the fact that Tony Atlas and some others make it in over Randy Savage is retarded. Sad thing is, Savage will most likely never make it in because of his terms with WWE and Vince.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Whoever paid money just to see that needs help.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Whoever paid money just to see that needs help.


Yeah, but I'm sure there are plenty of people who did


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Yeah, but I'm sure there are plenty of people who did


We call those people "internet retarded"


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's only 7mbs


Keylogger.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> We call those people "internet retarded"


Sounds about right.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I can't wait for UFC 70 on Saturday.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dude, I fully understand. As I said, the easiest way to get into the HOF is still be on good terms with WWE. I understand the need for "undercard" acts or whatever but the fact that Tony Atlas and some others make it in over Randy Savage is retarded. Sad thing is, Savage will most likely never make it in because of his terms with WWE and Vince.


That means no Ultimate Warrior either, sad as I am to say that guy is a legendary figure even if he sucked ass in the ring. His Hall Of Fame Speech would be awesome.

Anyways yeah I don't really pay a huge attention to the HoF, I'm just glad Curt Heening was inducted this year. Steamboat, Flair, Savage and Owen need to be inducted in the coming years as well.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damn you Americans, and your ability to watch it for free on Spike TV.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Sounds about right.


No, it is right.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Damn you Americans, and your ability to watch it for free on Spike TV.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Damn you Americans, and your ability to watch it for free on Spike TV.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Damn you Americans, and your ability to watch it for free on Spike TV.


 You can come over to hy house Diesel, but you have to bring GoW 2. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero in the HOF = :no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You can come over to hy house Diesel, but you have to bring GoW 2. :side:


Deal!

Give me about, um, I don't know. A month or two, to walk there.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Bob Backlund and Bruno Sammartino should be in as well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> That means no Ultimate Warrior either, sad as I am to say that guy is a legendary figure even if he sucked ass in the ring. His Hall Of Fame Speech would be awesome.
> 
> Anyways yeah I don't really pay a huge attention to the HoF, I'm just glad Curt Heening was inducted this year. Steamboat, Flair, Savage and Owen need to be inducted in the coming years as well.


They also need to stop being little bitches when it comes to who inducts who. If Lawler wanted Lance Russel to induct him, the Lance should have inducted him. Who cares if "he's not known by most viewers," they butcher the speeches so bad that it's not like he's going to be there long. And they're watching for the people inducted, not who inducts them. I guess it makes it worse that Shatner was completely lost during the ceremony.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Bob Backlund and Bruno Sammartino should be in as well.


And I just repped you on your last post 
But yeah that is completely right, it's too bad Sammartino will never comes to terms because of his distate with what WWE has become and how Vince drove a wedge between him and his son. Maybe Sammartino will be inducted after he passes away but still he should be honored as a true legend.

Truth: I marked for Sammartino's speech at the ROH show he attended. Takeshi Suigura (from NOAH) looked to be in tears from his speech.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Did all the divas do those porno videos?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Did all the divas do those porno videos?


So far, just her.

I wouldn't be surprised if they all did it, though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'll definitely watch UFC 70. You can't beat a free PPV.

Hot shit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Is Backlund on bad terms with WWE? He can't be on great terms if he's working for TNA.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is Backlund on bad terms with WWE? He can't be on great terms if he's working for TNA.


I don't think so and I think he may actually already be a hall of famer.

Nope he's not, I blame Diesel and his 8 second jacknfe pin & win.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> So far, just her.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they all did it, though.


Vince is sitting on a goldmine with this


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I don't think so and I think he may actually already be a hall of famer.


According to wwe.com he's not in the HOF


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

well I remember dusty being with TNA a year before they put him in the HOF.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I just looked it up and it appears that he is not in the HOF.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> According to wwe.com he's not in the HOF


Yeah I just looked, but Backlunds manager is in the HoF :no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Canucks beat Dallas tonight. Yeah. Fuck yeah.

2-1, Canucks lead, baby!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Backlund actually inducted Skaaland into the HOF as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's a question. You guys think if he were to retire tommorow, do you think Benoit deserves a spot in the HoF?
I mean he obviously has a great string of matches under his belt and a certifiable legendary moment in the closing minutes of Wrestlemania XX, but for all intents and purposes he is for the most part a midcarder.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Canucks beat Dallas tonight. Yeah. Fuck yeah.
> 
> 2-1, Canucks lead, baby!


yeah I watched that game it was good I also watched the pens vs sens. and the ducks vs wild. I hope the sharks win tomarrow so they can lead the series 2 to 1 againts nashville.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Under WWE standards he deserves to get in. I however think that alot of people should get in before Benoit but I would have no problem at all with him being inducted.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

G'NITE FOLKS!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nite GA


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to go play SDvsraw2007 so im gone. i will go to sleep then, so bye everyone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya JDL


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The main event to Vengeance 06 was pretty much a sqaush match


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Edge/RVD should have been the main event and Edge should have won.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I cant sleep. :sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Here's a question. You guys think if he were to retire tommorow, do you think Benoit deserves a spot in the HoF?
> I mean he obviously has a great string of matches under his belt and a certifiable legendary moment in the closing minutes of Wrestlemania XX, but for all intents and purposes he is for the most part a midcarder.


Benoit is a bigger legend than Eddie will EVER be. That's a fact, so...basically come to your own conclusion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Edge/RVD should have been the main event and Edge should have won.


Definatly. That match was 4th or 5th on the card. Cena vs Sabu was pretty good too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Benoit is a bigger legend than Eddie will EVER be. That's a fact, so...basically come to your own conclusion.


I already said a few pages ago I don't think Eddie is a "legend" and really needs to be in the HoF. And as for Benoit I was asking other peoples opinions about if they concider him enough of a legend to be a real hall of famer. I'm thinking yes personally but it's an "iffy" yes.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I wasn't saying it was even the best match I just hate it when World Title matches are not main events.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Benoit is a bigger legend than Eddie will EVER be. That's a fact, so...basically come to your own conclusion.


Nice usertitle


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What was the Main Event of Vengance 2006, DX vs Spirit Squad (or literally Team Green)?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Yep, and it wasn't too good



Dark Church said:


> Truth: I wasn't saying it was even the best match I just hate it when World Title matches are not main events.


And its much worse when they're in the middle of the card


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Ok, Im gonna try and sleep now. :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Edge vs. RVD was though, the best match on the Vengeance '06 card. Atleast in my view.

The only other match on that card that I think could even come close to argue that, is Orton vs. Angle. But, I don't think it was better.

Cena vs. Sabu was decent and pretty entertaining for what it was. That messed up FU through the table looked like it hurt.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Carlito VS Nitro VS Shelton was a very good match as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Cena vs. Sabu was decent and pretty entertaining for what it was. That messed up FU through the table looked like it hurt.


You expect crisp and botch free matches from the likes of Cena and Sabu? 

I thought that was the PPV, I never got that cause it didn't interest me in the slightest. I only saw the NWO, Wrestlemania and ECW ONS II PPV's from WWE last year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Carlito VS Nitro VS Shelton was a very good match as well.


I completly forgot about that. I loved that match

Kane vs Fake Kane sucked


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: there are too many thread's stickied in the "Other Wrestling" section right now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Brye said:


> I completly forgot about that. I loved that match
> 
> Kane vs Fake Kane sucked


kane vs fake kane was a joke why did they ever do that I will never know. I wish I knew what the wwe writers are smoking.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

There are only four and that seems ok to me.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Carlito VS Nitro VS Shelton was a very good match as well.


I forgot about that as well. But, still. I prefer Edge/RVD.



> You expect crisp and botch free matches from the likes of Cena and Sabu?
> 
> I thought that was the PPV, I never got that cause it didn't interest me in the slightest. I only saw the NWO, Wrestlemania and ECW ONS II PPV's from WWE last year.


Hey, I clearly expect botches from the likes of Sabu. *points at avy* 

Overall, I think the PPV was alright. There were some pretty weak matches, but there were also some really good matches, which sort of evened it out. Worth paying $15 definitely, which is how much I payed for it on DVD.

Oh, can't forget the fact that there's another whole disk filled with tons, and tons of extras. Another reason why I picked it up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> There are only four and that seems ok to me.


There was six earlier on account of the ROH Show disscussion threads, I just looked again now I feel silly :$

Truth: I buy so many ROH DVD's I overlook WWE ones most of the time


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am off to watch a couple episodes of something and go to sleep. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm heading to bed now. Got school tomorrow, sadly. Later, guys.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Night DC and Diesel, i'm gonna go watch TV as well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

logging off now, later everyone


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Downloading a Family Guy I haven't seen from the recent season and a Vader match from Japan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

orly


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Big Van Vader in Japan = Goodness

Truth = MNMItTeanOnTheScene is fast growing to becoming my favorite new poster. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ya rly

Vader in Japan = teh sweetness....so I have been told. I've only seen him in the WWE and once in WCW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth = Vader was a joke in WWF/E

What match Pyro?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I just woke up. Hi all


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> ya rly
> 
> Vader in Japan = teh sweetness....so I have been told. I've only seen in in the WWE and once in WCW.



I'm uploading a match you gotta check out.


Benoit vs. Austin from Smackdown '01


It's a solid ****1/2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth = Vader was a joke in WWF/E
> 
> What match Pyro?


Vs a guy named Takada. I don't know who he is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching a Bret/Austin match


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I was watching the 4 Horseman doc and my little brother came in right when they were showing when Paul Roma join the Horseman.

My little brother asked "Who the hell is that? I've never heard of him." I said "Exactly".


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I go back to school after two weeks off today. :cuss:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Vs a guy named Takada. I don't know who he is.


Nobuhiko Takada - Shoot wrestler from UWF, I don't know much about him either.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- I was watching the 4 Horseman doc and my little brother came in right when they were showing when Paul Roma join the Horseman.
> 
> My little brother asked "Who the hell is that? I've never heard of him." I said "Exactly".


:lmao

Ahh the Power & Glory of Paul Roma my friend. You should show him the match where Power & Glory job out to L.O.D. at Wrestlemania (8?).


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> Ahh the Power & Glory of Paul Roma my friend. You should show him the match where Power & Glory job out to L.O.D. at Wrestlemania (8?).


Never seen it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Nobuhiko Takada - Shoot wrestler from UWF, I don't know much about him either.


One guy in the thread I downloaded from put him over, so he might be something.

He said if you've never heard of him you should slap yourself and download the match. That's a good endorsement. ~_~


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- I was watching the 4 Horseman doc and my little brother came in right when they were showing when Paul Roma join the Horseman.
> 
> My little brother asked "Who the hell is that? I've never heard of him." I said "Exactly".


:lmao Flair wish he can be him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Arn Anderson = Pillsberry Dough Boy


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :lmao Flair wish he can be him.


:lmao at Roma's comments on the DVD. He acted as though there was something he accomplished in his career that he can be proud of.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> One guy in the thread I downloaded from put him over, so he might be something.
> 
> He said if you've never heard of him you should slap yourself and download the match. That's a good endorsement. ~_~


Ditch put the match over as well, so i'm downloading it. I guess Takada broke Vader's arm in one of the matches they had together so this should be interesting.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching ATHF on Adult Swim reminds me of how disappointing the movie was.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm listening to chino xl he mentions steve austin in one of his songs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> :lmao at Roma's comments on the DVD. He acted as though there was something he accomplished in his career that he can be proud of.


He was a member of the Four Horsemen.

!!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not by Flair & Co's. choice I'm sure :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-matches/335646-steve-austin-vs-bret-har-street-fight.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Not by Flair & Co's. choice I'm sure :lmao


No, they said it was managements decision, not theirs.

Also, they wanted to bring back Tully Blanchard, but Blanchard talks about how the night before he went to go talk to WCW, he decided to snort some coke. Needless to say, he failed the drug test he had to take when he wanted to get back with WCW.

That's why we got Paul Roma.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Blanchard on coke still = more ratings than Paul Roma.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I'm convinced Paul Roma is Ken Shamrock's brother, but Shamrock changed his name because he didn't want to be associated with a loser like Roma.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Back to college today.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Blanchard on coke still = more ratings than Paul Roma.


If only somebody had told that to WCW.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Uploading some songs.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Back to college today.


Truth - I'm back to school too.  Oh well, I've only seen my mates 2 or 3 times over the last 2 weeks, so I'm kinda looking forward to going back aswell. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> If only somebody had told that to WCW.


I think they knew... they knew.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love that I am all done with school .


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

> I love that I am all done with school.


Lucky Bastard 

Truth- I just finished my first day back at school.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

Truth today was a pupil free day for me


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I'm convinced Paul Roma is Ken Shamrock's brother, but Shamrock changed his name because he didn't want to be associated with a loser like Roma.


I would too if I was Shamrock.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

jeffhardy42 said:


> Truth today was a pupil free day for me


:hb


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just seen Lockdown results, looks like another quality TNA PPV


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

jeffhardy42 said:


> Truth today was a pupil free day for me


what would that mean in english?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> what would that mean in english?


He doesn't have to go to school?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> He doesn't have to go to school?


I taught he ment he went a day with out seeing the color purple.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just seen Lockdown results, looks like another quality TNA PPV


The women's match was a letdown, considering Jacki and Gail are actually pretty talented. The Electrified Cage match was too gimmicky to be good. And the Blindfold match should never have been booked, but thinking about TNA's booking makes my head hurt.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/336171-wwe-vs-porn.html

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Downloading Bret vs. Austin from Survivor Series '96


Yet another match better than Benoit/Finlay JD '06 :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> The women's match was a letdown, considering Jacki and Gail are actually pretty talented. The Electrified Cage match was too gimmicky to be good. And the Blindfold match should never have been booked, but thinking about TNA's booking makes my head hurt.


Since when is Jackie Gayda talented? She might be the absolute worst womens wrestler i've ever seen, Candice Michelle included.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - 10 mins until I go to school.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Is there a video of that ppv that is not is nsv file?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - 10 mins until I go to school.


sorry


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - 10 mins until I go to school.


I don't go back till tommorrow


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Despite not watching TNA in nearly a year I stupidly bet on vBookie and lost a lot of points :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I'm about to make a gif of the greatest piece of overselling in the HISTORY of professional wrestling.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I'm about to make a gif of the greatest piece of overselling in the HISTORY of professional wrestling.


Rock or Shawn Michaels?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

McQueen said:


> sorry


  Empathy coming my way! 



MrMondayNight™ said:


> I don't go back till tommorrow


 B*TCH!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Since when is Jackie Gayda talented? She might be the absolute worst womens wrestler i've ever seen, Candice Michelle included.


I think it's the black Jackie. Not Jackie Gayda.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Rock or Shawn Michaels?


lol

HBK


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> lol
> 
> HBK


The match against Hogan? Or the rolling down the stage against Taker?

I love this game


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think it's the black Jackie. Not Jackie Gayda.


Oh lol, I haven't been following TNA I didn't even know she was still wrestling. Makes sense though that means Kurt Angle can nail her again.


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> what would that mean in english?


It means I got the day off school, but it's not a public holiday so the pupils of the school don't have to go....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Oh lol, I haven't been following TNA I didn't even know she was still wrestling. Makes sense though that means Kurt Angle can nail her again.


:hb


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I have to go back to school now
cya later guys.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh Ok so that's how people speak in Australia?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya MR610

Truth - Dynamite Kid's Diving Headbutt > Everyone elses


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Later Tom 

Truth: Watching some Hillsborough tribute videos.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - I have to go back to school now
> cya later guys.


Later


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching HBK vs. Mankind from Mind Games


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - We have to read the book, 'To Kill A Mockingbird' for school. Is it any good?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm making banners.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I have class in 10 mins .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> *Truth* - We have to read the book, 'To Kill A Mockingbird' for school. Is it any good?


It's not my favorite book I've ever read but fear the day you have to read _The Great Gatsby_... fear the day indeed!


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

McQueen said:


> It's not my favorite book I've ever read but fear the day you have to read _The Great Gatsby_... fear the day indeed!


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I have class in 10 mins .


Unlucky mate, I go back tomorrow


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Kendrick said:


> *Truth* - We have to read the book, 'To Kill A Mockingbird' for school. Is it any good?


I liked that book


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Going to make a few wrestling banners and a few banners of rappers. I'm working on a another Godfather banner but this time with the real people instead of the video game ones.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Unlucky mate, I go back tomorrow


Your lucky .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao :lmao


I haven't saw that in so long.:lmao:lmao

I bet Taker was pissed.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao :lmao

HBK oversells like no one else.




POD said:


> Your lucky .


:agree:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

^Overselling .

Later all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What match is that from


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> What match is that from


Ground Zero 1997. It's on the Tombstone DVD right before their Hell In A Cell.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HBK/Mankind from Mind Games would of been ***** if it had a good/clean finish


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Ground Zero 1997. It's on the Tombstone DVD right before their Hell In A Cell.


Oh yeah. I've seen it. The finish is gay.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just been watching HBK's overselling against Hogan, classic stuff :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just started watching lockdown I havent seen impact for a while why is there a black dude pretending to be macho man randy savage?


Why did HBK do that in the taker match?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I just started watching lockdown I havent seen impact for a while why is there a black dude pretending to be macho man randy savage?


JAY LETHAL!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I just started watching lockdown I havent seen impact for a while why is there a black dude pretending to be macho man randy savage?
> 
> 
> Why did HBK do that in the taker match?


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I just started watching lockdown I havent seen impact for a while why is there a black dude pretending to be macho man randy savage?
> 
> 
> Why did HBK do that in the taker match?


Because Jay Lethal as talanted as he is lack any form of Charisma so they make him act like the Macho Man. The guy is young he should have stayed in ROH for further experience and fine tuning before going to the televised markets.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh ok.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm gonna log off, cya all later.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cya McQueen

Truth: Here, hi everone


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Cya McQueen
> 
> Truth: Here, hi everone


HI


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> HI


Hey NastyNas, just saw the members of that new forum and heaps of people from here has also joined too, good work man.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Hey NastyNas, just saw the members of that new forum and heaps of people from here has also joined too, good work man.


Thanks now only if they start posting and help get other people to join that would be perfect.

2nd match is pretty boring its petty Williams vs some guy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Thanks now only if they start posting and help get other people to join that would be perfect.
> 
> 2nd match is pretty boring its petty Williams vs some guy.


Just posted once but will do more in the future, it's cool that you can add their MSN if they show it


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: New avatar and sig.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: New avatar and sig.


AWESOME!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Here, hello everyone


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey dre.


BRB


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello



knightmace said:


> AWESOME!


Thanks.

Truth: I'm waiting for Lockdown to be posted in a non nsv format.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Dr.Dre


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm assuming that Raw is going to be taped tonight but I could be wrong.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey everone I need to go, cya everyone.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Later knightmace.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Whassup everyone?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Hey everone I need to go, cya everyone.


Later 

I'm watching lockdown now it's been ok just seen the blindfold match.


Hi King Kro


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey guys im back from the WWE section any one care or am i wasting my time :$.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey King Kro 



NastyNas said:


> Later
> 
> I'm watching lockdown now it's been ok just seen the blindfold match.


Truth: I want to watch it but I'm going to wait to see what other formats will be posted.

Hey DG.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/336178-vote-mod.html

Rajah is an old dog.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohh so thats how it is Jason .


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey NAS, ADR, whats good?


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohh hello to you to lol, ok ill stop the gayness.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* At the Office and bored out of my ever loving mind.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Master DG™ said:


> Hey guys im back from the WWE section any one care or am i wasting my time :$.


Hi


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Master DG™ said:


> Ohh so thats how it is Jason .


I said hi. 

Truth: I'm making some gif requests at the moment.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohh well all is well with all, sorry bout the boredom DC just play a game online or something to pass the time.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I said hi.
> 
> Truth: I'm making some gif requests at the moment.


You should start charging people. 

It would work for you.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - That is one awesome dropkick in Kendrick's GIF.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - That is one awesome dropkick in Kendrick's GIF.


I know. 

I can't stop watching it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> You should start charging people.
> 
> It would work for you.


I should. 500 points per gif.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Making a business, good idea. Gif's inc.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Master DG™ said:


> Ohh well all is well with all, sorry bout the boredom DC just play a game online or something to pass the time.


I just cheered myself up. My worker next to me _never_ does any work. The boss came behind him and stood there for 10 minutes and he continued browing games and the Sports website.

My boss just looked what i was on and ignored me. Boy, i have a Love/Hate relationship with my Job. 

:hb


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

:hb Well cheaters never prosper as they say .


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to see if I can get the non nsv version of lockdown for my forums.


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

I just saw the funniest episode of Southpark, it was the one where they play world of war craft continously. funny shit.


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Truth: I just feel down these stairs with my back getting thumped and spiked into a pointed rail guard. Damn it kills!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This thread is far too active for me.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> This thread is far too active for me.


Hey Ben. 

*Truth-* I am going now. Going home for the day. See you guys in 30 minutes or so.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

My name is Ben too, "mysterious voice" No one cares go away.

I cant win .


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Role Model said:


> This thread is far too active for me.


So have you seen the so called near soft porn of maria that they had on wwe.com?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Home from Work.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* Home from Work.


Truth ~ Leaving for work.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Not doing anything.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Not for 10 minutes, but still...:side:

Meh, least I don't work again until Sunday.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Going to bed, night all.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Master DG™ said:


> Going to bed, night all.


Dito.

Catchas later.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just watched The Naked Gun Trilogy!!!!<3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I always laugh at the Undertaker retirement threads. Not for another 7 years at least, honestly...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

7 years? I'd hope it would be sooner than that, honestly. Although he's working great right now, I'd hate to see him end up like Flair.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Master DG™ said:


> Going to bed, night all.


Night


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Frankie

Smooch Ben

Crude user title Pyro


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I loved the maria video it was good.


Hey Cowie


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:no:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

*licks Sami*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Listening to Immortal Technique.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

j20 said:


> Truth - Listing to Immortal Technique.


hmm..





O............K.:side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> hmm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

j20 said:


>


OYHHH MY!!! YOU JUST USED THE Confused smiley.





 
OYHH MY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> OYHHH MY!!! YOU JUST USED THE Confused smiley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's so over used forgive me for using it.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Who needs Cali with you two around


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Cowie said:


> Who needs Cali with you two around


YEAH!!!!!


 Here!!!!!!!!!!!

 there!!!!!!!!

 Everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

......


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I guess I'll be blamed for killing the thread. :side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Showed up jax?

Hello everyone.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Showed up jax?
> 
> Hello everyone.


Indubitably.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just got in from school. Hi


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Don't everyone post at once now. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

k


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

^_Too right. Wayyy to active!_^


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i have a new Quote in my sig whoowhoo! :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

That's so awesome.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

yes it is.
































so uhmmm....yeah.:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Haha 'that is awesome, that is awesome'.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

Gemma's boobs > Keeley's


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought you left?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

^ yeh, bethany told me you left and deleted everyone off your msn


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> ^ yeh, bethany told me you left and deleted everyone off your msn


that would've been a pretty sad moment. But it's not an assumption, it's not an opinion, it's the truth that WF just sucks you back at it everytime you try to leave...everytime! :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

:lmao at Tony's quote.

Id sex Bethany :lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> that would've been a pretty sad moment. But it's not an assumption, it's not an opinion, it's the truth that WF just sucks you back at it everytime you try to leave...everytime! :side:


...ok das it im gonna make a *goodbye im leaving thread*...like rit now!!!11!!!!11 





näääh no i wont.:no:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> ...ok das it im gonna make a *goodbye im leaving thread*...like rit now!!!11!!!!11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> ^ yeh, bethany told me you left and deleted everyone off your msn


Doesn't look like we will be getting the answer....


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Doesn't look like we will be getting the answer....




You've always got me Ben <3


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Lockdown.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> You've always got me Ben <3


True.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

That Electric Cage match was...hmmm interesting.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* There is a shooter loose at my brother's college. Apparently he killed one person and shot like 8 others. Sounds exciting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* There is a shooter loose at my brother's college. Apparently he killed one person and shot like 8 others. Sounds exciting.


What college Kent State? :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> What college Kent State? :side:


Virgina Tech


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> What college Kent State? :side:


VA Tech

Though that one Neil Young song "4 dead in Ohio" is pretty rocking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Virgina Tech


Shit, I actually know a guy who is either going or went there he might have graduated already.

Still that sucks.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: May eat half an Easter Egg soon. :yum:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* They got classes off for today though, which is pretty word. I'd take a shooting here to not go to my next class as long as I wasn't the one who got shot :side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Team Confusion 
    

*Vs.*

Team Rage & Fury
 :frustrate  :frustrate


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New sig bitches


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New sig bitches


Not Superfly enough for me Holt, sorry. :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Need 1 more part to be able to watch first part of Lockdown.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lockdown = OMFG


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Lockdown = OMFG


Sarcasm?/?/?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Lockdown = OMFG


Was it really that good of a PPV RM? I might download it after work tonight or tommorow if its actually good.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Not Superfly enough for me Holt, sorry. :$


I mark for the 50s, before I had my Monroe avatar I had a pretty sweet frank Sinatra avatar. People were shocked to see me drop my Shelton OVW one


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Total sarcasm, the show was very fucking weak.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - Just Posted 5 Newest Maria secret Session Pics :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I mark for the 50s, before I had my Monroe avatar I had a pretty sweet frank Sinatra avatar. People were shocked to see me drop my Shelton OVW one


I liked the Cherry/Monroe one you had last night, it's different and it was a unique idea. It's cool you mark for the 50's stuff.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: watching spin city


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Total sarcasm, the show was very fucking weak.


Il check it out anyways. Doesnt matter to me seeing as i'm not paying for it.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
Time is money :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> Time is money :side:


Not really I'm not doing much :agree:.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Total sarcasm, the show was very fucking weak.


as is TNA


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: the ref that gave duncan 2 tec fouls during the game should get fired.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: the ref that gave duncan 2 tec fouls during the game should get fired.


I didn't see the event in question but Duncan probably did something to deserve at least one of them, Ref's have a tough job.

Anyways Logging off, need to take a nap before work


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Later McQueen.

The black ref in that game was hilarious. He gave one of the players a "no you didn't" look. :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I didn't see the event in question but Duncan probably did something to deserve at least one of them, Ref's have a tough job.
> 
> Anyways Logging off, need to take a nap before work


yeah first one yes, but the second one was just stupid. come on getting one just being on the bench and saying nothing. if it was in Spurs hometown the crowd would have thrown trash at this guy. 

k.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

The Tim Duncan ejection was riducolus the ref Joe Crawford shouldn't get fired but he could go with a suspension for the playoffs back next season. TD never makes waves he said he muttered nor spoke anything to the refs on the first T. Then when on the bench he was laughing and got a second Techinical foul  Crawfird was far away from the bench their is no way he coulda even been close enough to be sure what TD was laughing about.

The game didn;t really matter at all though thankfully.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Truth - Trying too get my internet too go wireless  not succeeding


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth: microwaving up some Pizza Pops :yum:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Truth: microwaving up some Pizza Pops :yum:


What the hell are those?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just came back on the forums after taking a nice rest.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Can't go to a footy match tonight, because none of my friends want to


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Truth: Jetlag is not fun. I feel like hell


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Called my bro and made sure he was okay. 22 dead, damn.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: watching the price is right.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Called my bro and made sure he was okay. 22 dead, damn.


What happened?

Is Teamx actually banned?

Will I get Mac in the debate league?

And am I really that hot?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Fallin said:


> What the hell are those?


Truth - I just looked it up. They are only sold in Canada, so yeah. Take a look...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pizza_Pops


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TeamX is temp banned, really.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Called my bro and made sure he was okay. 22 dead, damn.


That's good to hear that he's OK.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> TeamX is temp banned, really.


What did he do?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Called my bro and made sure he was okay. 22 dead, damn.


Truth - I just heard about it, glad he's alright. Too bad about all the others, so sad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> What did he do?


Rajah didn't like his joke in a thread.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, I can't believe the thing at VT


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i heard the news, total of 30 people killed. shit! this is so wrong :no:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> What happened?
> 
> Is Teamx actually banned?
> 
> ...


:topic: 








:$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Finally got part 1 of Lockdown :hb.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

whats all this news ?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Rajah didn't like his joke in a thread.


Babyboy's at a guess...

Yeah, glad to hear your bro is ok Delfin. One shooter and 22 dead is pretty fuckin scary.



> :topic:
> 
> :$


You messed with the wrong debater. I'm gonna take you down. DOWN TOWN!!! :avit:

(That means I hope I win)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Finally got part 1 of Lockdown :hb.


I heard it was a pretty solid PPV, I'm only downloading the Main Event and X-division match though


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

whats all this about a shooting?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> whats all this about a shooting?


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070416/ap_on_re_us/virginia_tech_shooting


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* WTF! I thought I DL'd Lockdown and instead I DL'd the preshow??? Why the hell is a 30 minute file 300mb? The quality isn't even that good.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

shit thats bad 

Truth - 5 Days till my dads home


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: working on my BTB


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Batman the tv series fucking ruled.

Riddler: You and your trained exploding shark...

Penguin: Quack! How should I know they'd have a can of shark repelling bat spray!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Dream Team was awesome last night :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The news is saying the shooter at VT is Asian



........


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Brown Sugar with Coffee.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Dream Team was awesome last night :agree:


:agree:

Sully made me laugh the way he couldn't stop smirking.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> :agree:
> 
> Sully made me laugh the way he couldn't stop smirking.


Sully is a monster heel now, and I'm loving it.

I liked the more serious Miguel and Sean, although their comedy episodes are great. I can't wait for next week to see what happens with Liam and Gemma.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sully is the Nolo King of Dream Team, before i never really cared for him, it was a well timed heel turned for him :side:

I loved next time on Dream Team, Tyson made me laugh, for possibly the first time ever.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I loved next time on Dream Team, Tyson made me laugh, for possibly the first time ever.


Tyson really needs a main event push :side:

This series of Dream Team maybe one of the best ever. If it had the Rose brothers and Fletch then it would be awesome. I hope this series continues forever, I won't be able to take it when its cancelled :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


English TV show you wouldn't understand


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Tyson really needs a main event push :side:
> 
> This series of Dream Team maybe one of the best ever. If it had the Rose brothers and Fletch then it would be awesome. I hope this series continues forever, I won't be able to take it when its cancelled :$


Tyson has the charisma required, but his in field skills are lacking :side:

Yep, this series has been great, i'll cry when it ends :$


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The VA Tech shooting is 'the deadliest shooting incident' ever in the US.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* The VA Tech shooting is 'the deadliest shooting incident' ever in the US.


I'd say Freddy Adu's shooting is deadlier :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Watching Liverpool going to kill Man Utd


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* The VA Tech shooting is 'the deadliest shooting incident' ever in the US.


I find that a little hard to believe.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Watching Liverpool going to kill Man Utd


Same 

We're gonna win I reckon.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

What are Liverpool playing now?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> What are Liverpool playing now?


Youth Cup Final 1st Leg against Man Utd


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd in the Youth Cup Final 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3937404-post7.html

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3950433-post24.html


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok im off lads the dog needs a walk. Goodbye all


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Anyone else in here play manager zone?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Later Overrated 

:lmao

RedSilver is such an idiot.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Inabit Overrated


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The fact that CM Punk was rated higher than anyone else rated so far besides The Undertaker and Shawn Michaels is a insult to guys like Edge, Ken Kennedy, Triple H, and Finlay.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Not really. With all things considered, only Triple H and Edge are better overall superstars in my opinion.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How did Taker get the same as HBK


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Edge has sucked lately


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: The apparent RAW "spoilers" people are posting sound like complete bullshit to me.



Spoiler



Umaga lost the IC Title to an Italian fan called Santino after Lashley interfered :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sounds like Stephanie and Russo are booking Raw together.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Untill I read them from a proper source, I can't believe them.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I really hope that is wrong.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

sounds wrong to me too.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I found out it was Steph's idea to push the "Double Double E" guy. It all makes sense to me now.

Steph should never get any control over booking ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll mark out if that happens


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I am going to appear on a training DVD for work!

Yes, Bethany is now famous. Post pics of me in the Female celebrities. Thnx.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

That would be really dumb but kinda funny as far the spoilers go. I doubt them.

Truth: Watching Chepelle show on the comp. The Cornrow Wallace "history of gangs" skit is hilarious.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Sounds like Stephanie and Russo are booking Raw together.


:hb


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Going to watch the rest of Lockdown now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: The Game is quality


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I am going to appear on a training DVD for work!
> 
> Yes, Bethany is now famous. Post pics of me in the Female celebrities. Thnx.


Ha ha, I hope they make you say a really cheesy line.

"Jack, did you leave this cup of hot coffee here? That's dangerous."

Voice over: Bethany's right. Hot coffee can burn hard drives, as well as your skin. Well done Bethany.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: The RAW spoilers are true and they fucking suck :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The spoiler for next week's Raw has made me happy.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

OYHHH MY!!!!!



ok thats the last time that i will use that smiley.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: The RAW spoilers are true and they fucking suck :no:


What's new?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm trying to avoid spoilers for Raw.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

POSSIBLE SPOILER***







NastyNas said:


> What's new?


wwe fans > Umaga



i guess..

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just ordered a 36 disc Clash Of The Champions set.


:hb


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

If that spoiler is true :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Just ordered a 36 disc Clash Of The Champions set.
> 
> 
> :hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> I'm trying to avoid spoilers for Raw.


Don't bother, just read them, it's worth it, best comedy in years.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I'm trying to avoid spoilers for Raw.


If you read them now, it will help to stop the unbelievable shock at the WWE's stupidity when you watch RAW. Not by much though.

Actually quite laughable.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That spoiler made me laugh.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Seriously the spoilers just crap all over aspects of Raw they shouldn't be making look so bad LOL.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I want a laugh tomorrow morning


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man I would be so shocked if I didn't read it but the anticapation kinda makes it funnier.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Some noob just green repped me and begged me to red rep him back


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

if you dont want to see any spoilers then log out...:side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Some noob just green repped me and begged me to red rep him back


Do it :side:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Some noob just green repped me and begged me to red rep him back


Maybe he wants a bunch of red or something I thought about it early on but meh it harder to get a bunch of red and the whole thing doesn't matter really.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Do it :side:


Can't find any posts by him and can't be bothered to look.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Can't find any posts by him and can't be bothered to look.


ohh come on!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> ohh come on!


If you find any posts by undadawg0027 then post them in here.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* MY first bike wasn't a Sledgehammer. It was a Huffy! 

Huffy 4 lyfe


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is this the first time RAW has been in Italy?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Rep him


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Rep him


Just found a post by him straight away and red repped him :$ 1st time I've ever put someone in the red


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is this the first time RAW has been in Italy?


Yeah.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- downloading the first part of LockDown.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone know if Raw is live or taped tonight?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Just found a post by him straight away and red repped him :$ 1st time I've ever put someone in the red


I've put many people in the red. 
link i wana give him more


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Anyone know if Raw is live or taped tonight?


It's taped. Spoilers have already been posted.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I downloaded and watched most of Lockdown. The Lethal Lockdown main event was pretty good, Lynn vs Daniels I liked, the X-division match met expectations, and the LAX vs Team 3D match was meh. The rest of the card was pretty much extended Impact. Team 3D are really stale and just do not entertain me at all anymore or for a while really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Anyone know if Raw is live or taped tonight?


taped.

Stay out of the discussion thread, spoilers I'm sure will be posted in there.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> It's taped. Spoilers have already been posted.


Thanks Derek. I'll try to stay away from them.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/tna-ppvs/336276-tna-lockdown.html

I wonder if he thinks anyone is going to help him with that amount of smilies.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

hello people, also :lmao at the RAW spoilers.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/tna-ppvs/336276-tna-lockdown.html
> 
> I wonder if he thinks anyone is going to help him with that amount of smilies.


Doubt it somehow


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Own goal Damn


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Raw is great so far.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Own goal Damn


:$

Bet MUF was loving it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Raw sounds fucking crazy, not in a good way.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

its so confusing...

is UMAGAS monster push over? I dont know!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- winRAR is being stupid and won't let me watch Lockdown. :cuss:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I watched the lockdown ppv It was ok I loved the main event but what was up with the ending.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I watched the lockdown ppv It was ok I loved the main event but what was up with the ending.


Angle will turn heel IMO


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RAW doesn't sound crazy?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes it does, ok maybe shit would be a better word....


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I just encountered a complete asshole on Resistance. :no:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

RaS said:


> Truth: I just encountered a complete asshole on Resistance. :no:


who?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I just encountered a complete asshole on Resistance. :no:


If he did that dance the asshole from South Park World of Warcraft did at the start of the episode, I'd laugh :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trut: how do we know these results aren't fake?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yes it does, ok maybe shit would be a better word....


Vince knows what he's doing


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cause they aren't.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Vince knows what he's doing


this show is still way better than anything TNA puts on


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> who?


bazfez

Complete arsehole. :no:

Then two of my mates joined the game and it just turned into a flame-fest. :no:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

RaS said:


> bazfez
> 
> Complete arsehole. :no:
> 
> Then two of my mates joined the game and it just turned into a flame-fest. :no:


Watch out for a guy called peachy.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I hope POD is watching this right now...



> But some people actually rate the pictures. Its been allowed for years anyways. So It would suck to be changed now.
> 
> Plus if you turn the count off all the people that post threads dont even get their count incresed. Which is one of the rewards for the hard work. *That section is much more less spam than Anything*,Entertainment etc.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Watch out for a guy called peachy.


Why?

Truth: Making my GFX entry for Venemous Battleground. :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Watch out for a guy called peachy.


Oh and a guy named nasjayz what a morn that guy.:no: 















:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I hope POD is watching this right now...


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

NastyNas said:


> Oh and a guy named nasjayz what a morn that guy.:no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But we cannot play with you yet because your on american servers. In may we can  

and RAS peachy just starts swearing at anyone and is just really arogant.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh cool ok.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I take offence to the majority of posts in anything supposedly being spammier than the majority of posts in WOW.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: www.cnn.com :O


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-m...oit-wwf-title-smackdown-01-a.html#post3965178

Everybody should watch that



MrMonty said:


> I take offence to the majority of posts in anything supposedly being spammier than the majority of posts in WOW.


:lmao

10/10 Nice tits


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I'll upload SCSA vs Benoit I guess.

Truth: it is rainy like crazy outside here thank god it isn't colder or it would be snow which we have avoided mostly. All winter we have pretty much not had much snow though which I had no problem with.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Making some gifs not as good as the other gif making people but I like em.

Beulah from ecw is hotness or was anyway.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Making some gifs not as good as the other gif making people but I like em.
> 
> Beulah from ecw is hotness or was anyway.


frankie what do i do to give warning points?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:lmao at that 'electrified' cage match. :no:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Bottom left of a post Jeff. Hover over the icons until one says "Report post".

Did Beulah get a tit reduction? Her tits look very big in that gif.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

we have to warning levels yet I'll ask the people who run the board about that i asked them about a rep system they havent got back to me yet.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> we have to warning levels yet I'll ask the people who run the board about that i asked them about a rep system they havent got back to me yet.


oh ok. ignore the pm i send you there then.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> :lmao at that 'electrified' cage match. :no:


Yeah that was just stupid. :no: But that's tna for you.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Blah.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Blah.


:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BLAHHHHHHHHHHH BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im off c ya guys


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Yeah that was just stupid. :no: But that's tna for you.


Thats russo for ya.  
It really was a bad idea.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

later overrated


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

BLAH BLAH BLAH FUCKING BLAH


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

:hb


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Listening to muh Idol, Gwennie


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Getting close to a new rep title.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just finished Lockdown and that Electrified Cage Match was a joke.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to spam the wwe chat room again, frankie you want to come with me?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Watching Balls Mahoney vs. Matt Striker from D2D


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bored and fucking hot.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

:yum:


yeah ok jeff.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I wanna dance like a lunatic.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice gif Nas.

Truth: New sig/avy.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Nice gif Nas.
> 
> Truth: New sig/avy.


Bring Leyla back.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Nice gif Nas.
> 
> Truth: New sig/avy.


chris do you change you're sig every day? i never seen you keep the same sig for one month.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I wanna dance like a lunatic.


I dont because I'm watching D2D.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

EGame said:


> Bring Leyla back.


Haha, sorry. I can't keep the same sig for more than like 4 days.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RDX said:


> I dont because I'm watching D2D.


Y?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-I like how most new/small forums and other forums steal WF rules and call them their own.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks 


Listening to nas.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Dance bitches! Dance!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

The BTB drama continues.

I tell you, it's that time of year folks!


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

I've never watched D2D, but I've seen enough shit and I'm done. I'm gonna watch Armageddon now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What BTB drama.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

ugh It's too early to dance.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RDX said:


> I've never watched D2D, but I've seen enough shit and I'm done. I'm gonna watch Armageddon now.


I've been watching that 4 way ladder match far too much recently. :$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh 

Cowie, I'm gonna be famous...

I am going to be in a DVD for my work- training DVD speaking about all the products we do. OoO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I saw it. Not good enough to eat Popcorn to.:sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BTB dramas are like TNA, no one gives a shit.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

^ no sea biscuit.

Hi cowie


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

:lmao

GA randomly insults someone, and when I call him out on it, he calls ME a little kid. That's just funny to me.

Oh, that would be the BTB drama he's referring to, Ben.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spartanlax told me to grow up because I called him 12. :$

:hb

:Serious Cat Face:



> Spartanlax said:
> 
> 
> > :lmao
> ...


I stood up for a friend. You decided to get involved when it had nothing to do with you. It's like you live to argue with people. Who's the immature one, again?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Yesh. Thousands of Post Offices in the United Kingdom are gonna watch me talk about

- Savings

- Travel Products

- Special Delivery

- Credit Cards

- Insurances


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I've been watching that 4 way ladder match far too much recently. :$


Dont be embarassed, I've watched the ladder match and only the ladder mactch from Armageddon, nothing else yet :$. I'm downloading the Inferno Match right now, hope its decent.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lady B said:


> Oh
> 
> Cowie, I'm gonna be famous...
> 
> I am going to be in a DVD for my work- training DVD speaking about all the products we do. OoO


Cool! 

Tom


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I've been watching that 4 way ladder match far too much recently. :$


Strange it dosent seem like a match you would like. I watched it on wwe 24/7 I love that channel. what games do you have right now. i have ultimate alliance and def jam icon I had bought godfather the dons edition.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Last Activity by Sparanlax = Replying to this thread.

Incoming Drama!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I stood up for a friend. You decided to get involved when it had nothing to do with you. It's like you live to argue with people. Who's the immature one, again?


True, it had nothing to do with me, but I don't live to argue with people. It's just that, if you're gonna be a downright asshole to someone and basically tell them they suck, when you aren't very good at the subject either, then it's pretty stupid, and I call it like I see it. The immature one would be you, GA.

EDIT- lol, now you're stalking me too?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Spartanlax >>> Ghetto Anthony


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RDX said:


> Spartanlax >>> Ghetto Anthony


:ns


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :ns


Ghetto Anthony >>> Spartanlax


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

RM, I've always wondered; who the hell makes your banners?


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> RM, I've always wondered; who the hell makes your banners?


Himself. I'm pretty sure. He used to do GFX. He's good.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

They're always pretty good.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> True, it had nothing to do with me, but I don't live to argue with people. It's just that, if you're gonna be a downright asshole to someone and basically tell them they suck, when you aren't very good at the subject either, then it's pretty stupid, and I call it like I see it. The immature one would be you, GA.
> 
> EDIT- lol, now YOU'RE stalking me too?


This is how all of our arguments end. I let you get the last word in, you get the satisfaction of that, I get to save 20 minutes of my life. You're the man Spartanlax. You got me! *Points finger and winks whilst making a clicking sound with tongue*

And yes. I'm stalking you. :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RDX said:


> Spartanlax >>> Ghetto Anthony


:lmao


*AL CAPOWNED~!!!!!!*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> RM, I've always wondered; who the hell makes your banners?


Bethany.

I don't bother with graphics anymore.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: spaming the wwe chat room is boring.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

She does not! You've had this theme thing for years. Who made them before she started?


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> *AL CAPOWNED~!!!!!!*


Truth: That is the greatest statement you could say when someone is owned.

:lmao

still laughing.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

RDX said:


> Dont be embarassed, I've watched the ladder match and only the ladder mactch from Armageddon, nothing else yet :$. I'm downloading the Inferno Match right now, hope its decent.


Inferno match was ok but imo its hard to make a good inferno match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> This is how all of our arguments end. I let you get the last word in, you get the satisfaction of that, I get to save 20 minutes of my life. You're the man Spartanlax. You got me! *Points finger and winks whilst making a clicking sound with tongue*
> 
> And yes. I'm stalking you. :hb


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> This is how all of our arguments end. I let you get the last word in, you get the satisfaction of that, I get to save 20 minutes of my life. You're the man Spartanlax. You got me! *Points finger and winks whilst making a clicking sound with tongue*
> 
> And yes. I'm stalking you. :hb


Nothing to say, so sarcasm all the way? Yeah, that's a cop out response if I ever saw one. Seriously, how do you know what satisfies me, or who I am? ...you don't. So, don't act like you do.


> She does not! You've had this theme thing for years. Who made them before she started?


What she said. And you used to do GFX? Were you any good?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> *AL CAPOWNED~!!!!!!*


Very much so. Considering he's a guy that joined in December, and started to get acquainted with the site right as I was walking out the door. He's also I guy I've never seen post before in my life. Thank god.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Bethany.
> 
> I don't bother with graphics anymore.


Damnit, I was wrong.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Finished DL'ing Lockdown. Didn't hear any spoilers yet, though one review had 'overbooked' at the headline. Just started watching it.

Black Machismo > Old Jay Lethal


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> She does not! You've had this theme thing for years. Who made them before she started?


I've only ever had banners made by two people, Bethany and myself. I think she started doing them for me late last year. I make the odd simple one, but that's it.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I have made Ben's signatures for the past 6 months now.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Very much so. Considering he's a guy that joined in December, and started to get acquainted with the site right as I was walking out the door. He's also I guy I've never seen post before in my life. Thank god.


I thought you were leaving for good. Why the hell did you even decide to come back?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Nothing to say, so sarcasm all the way? Yeah, that's a cop out response if I ever saw one. Seriously, how do you know what satisfies me, or who I am? ...you don't. So, don't act like you do.


I could argue with you all day, but I've got other things to do. So sarcasm gets me off the hook. Love that shit. 

I don't know you personally, but I know from past experiences and watching you in your other "battles" that you won't give up until you've got your opponent begging for mercy. And I'm just going to pull a Chris Benoit and quit while I'm ahead. Wouldn't want to turn into a Mankind, Rock. 

I officially make no sense! Prime Time Kevin gots nothing on me!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Just heard about the Virginia Tech shootings, over 30 dead.

wow...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Very much so. Considering he's a guy that joined in December, and started to get acquainted with the site right as I was walking out the door. He's also I guy I've never seen post before in my life. Thank god.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

RDX said:


> I thought you were leaving for good. Why the hell did you even decide to come back?


I missed fellas like you.



> Just heard about the Virginia Tech shootings, over 30 dead.
> 
> wow...


Someone must have been really pissed off it was a Monday!

But, really. Tragic stuff.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

'I don't like Mondays' the song was themed around a school shooting.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Just heard about the Virginia Tech shootings, over 30 dead.
> 
> wow...


There's mixed reports; school reporting 22 dead, and congressman saying 32 dead. My friend was texted personally from the school (really don't wanna go into it) and it said that 22 were killed, and 28 were injured, so right now I'm believing that info. Either way, it's really, really awful...


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony came back cause he missed me.

Peter says:
now y did you come back
GA says:
Cuz I missed you


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MNMItTeamOnScene PM'ing me about my sig said:


> who is that guy lol must have hurt


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF?:lmao^^^^


RDX said:


> I thought you were leaving for good. Why the hell did you even decide to come back?


Question. Why are you starting with Marcus? Maybe its something I don't know.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lady B said:


> 'I don't like Mondays' the song was themed around a school shooting.


Well you learn something new every day.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Actually you learnt two new things today, 

1st- about that song

2nd- I am Ben's personal banner maker.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow, so, Ben did GFX AND was good at it? Never woulda thunk...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Wow, so, Ben did GFX AND was good at it? Never woulda thunk...


It just bored me after a while, now I totally suck and don't bother at all.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ben, post an old banner for them to seeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: its so unfair why can't i beat diesel in a best of 7 pool series?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> WTF?:lmao^^^^
> 
> Question. Why are you starting with Marcus? Maybe its something I don't know.


He's ballin


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Ben, post an old banner for them to seeeeeeeeeeee


Me too.

By the way; does anyone know that Weebo site? At least, I think it's called Weebo, or something similar. It lets you talk to people using AIM, MSN, etc, but for some reason I forget the site URL. Anyone know what I'm talking about and can help me? 'Cause that's the only way I can use MSN


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I made this one also for Bennnnnneehhh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Ben, post an old banner for them to seeeeeeeeeeee


No chance, I was never any good really.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Ben, post an old banner for them to seeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh shit yeah I made that, took a couple of minutes, worth it though.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Ben was good at something!?! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: Wow you really do learn something new everyday. 

Wuv you really <3


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm convinced Bethany makes the best banners, ever. At least, they're my kinda style and I love'em. And I also loved most of WEL's banners, but I know little about GFX, so apparently they suck (although they did look very similiar).


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Me too.
> 
> By the way; does anyone know that Weebo site? At least, I think it's called Weebo, or something similar. It lets you talk to people using AIM, MSN, etc, but for some reason I forget the site URL. Anyone know what I'm talking about and can help me? 'Cause that's the only way I can use MSN


HTTP://WWW.MEEBO.COM/


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, Ben we both love you lots. We won't delete you off MSN.  <3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


The ratings of the last page just tripled when that was posted.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> Ben was good at something!?! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: Wow you really do learn something new everyday.
> 
> Wuv you really <3


I was also an amazing wrestling poster back when I really cared and actually bothered. :flip


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> HTTP://WWW.MEEBO.COM/


Sorry Mawkiss, what's the link? I can't see it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The ratings of the last page just tripled when that was posted.


:gun:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd love to see how much charisma the team of Steve Blackman and Lance Storm would have.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Sorry Mawkiss, what's the link? I can't see it.


meebo.com

It was for Spartanlax. Cuz I love him so much. <3


*Grandmaster Sexay + Steve Blackman = RATINGS.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I'd love to see how much charisma the team of Steve Blackman and Lance Storm would have.


More than TNA.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm convinced Bethany makes the best banners, ever. At least, they're my kinda style and I love'em. And I also loved most of WEL's banners, but I know little about GFX, so apparently they suck (although they did look very similiar).


WEL's banners are better than Bethany's.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm convinced Bethany makes the best banners, ever. At least, they're my kinda style and I love'em. And I also loved most of WEL's banners, but I know little about GFX, so apparently they suck (although they did look very similiar).


WEL got stuck in a rut. It wasn't that he sucked, just that they all looked the same.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks GA, knew I was close, but couldn't remember for the life of me.


> WEL got stuck in a rut. It wasn't that he sucked, just that they all looked the same.


That's just what a lot of the experiences GFX'ers said, 'cause I don't know much about GFX. I still love his banners, even though I don't love him.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

What a prick of a day! It's not even 8am and I hate today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> What a prick of a day! It's not even 8am and I hate today.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Cowie said:


> WEL got stuck in a rut. It wasn't that he sucked, just that they all looked the same.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/146852-king-kro.html

check out the sig...:side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> More than TNA.


Sad.................but true:side:

I thought it was nearly impossible to have less charisma than Blackman/Storm.:sad:

Raw or Lockdown? Anyone?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't think he sucks.

ugh and I'm out of here to go serve 60 rude brats breakfast.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/146852-king-kro.html
> 
> check out the sig...:side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


so...i think its a nice sig. what about you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^




Headliner said:


> Sad.................but true:side:
> 
> I thought it was nearly impossible to have less charisma than Blackman/Storm.:sad:
> 
> Raw or Lockdown? Anyone?


Raw


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Today's been absolutely abyssmal so far for me. Started with many areas around where I live being flooded, and we're the ONLY school in the district that didn't close. Awesome. Then, I get to school, and my friends and I have some pretty warped senses of humor and inside jokes, so my friend Kevin leans over to me and goes "Hey Chris, Michelle's dog has cancer, haha!". None of you will get why that's funny, but that's besides the point. I start laughing at Michelle, only to find out her dog really does have cancer, and Kevin wasn't joking...he's just an asshole. A few periods later, Kevin and his girlfriend Liz get into a fight over religion, and Kevin jokingly says "It doesn't matter what you say, you're a test tube baby". Again, you won't get why this is funny, but besides the point. I chime in and say "Liz, test tube babies don't matter in life, sorry". But, once again, I come to find out that Liz really is a test tube baby, and Kevin is really an asshole. Finally, I get to Geometry, only to have my friend Maria break down in tears because she got a message saying her brother was killed at Virgina Tech.

And that was all before noon.



> Raw or Lockdown? Anyone?


Judging by RAW spoilers...watch the Lockdown main event, and then sleep for 3 hours. It'll probably be more entertaining than either of the options.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: anyone want to play yahoo pool against me?


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Today's been absolutely abyssmal so far for me. Started with many areas around where I live being flooded, and we're the ONLY school in the district that didn't close. Awesome. Then, I get to school, and my friends and I have some pretty warped senses of humor and inside jokes, so my friend Kevin leans over to me and goes "Hey Chris, Michelle's dog has cancer, haha!". None of you will get why that's funny, but that's besides the point. I start laughing at Michelle, only to find out her dog really does have cancer, and Kevin wasn't joking...he's just an asshole. A few periods later, Kevin and his girlfriend Liz get into a fight over religion, and Kevin jokingly says "It doesn't matter what you say, you're a test tube baby". Again, you won't get why this is funny, but besides the point. I chime in and say "Liz, test tube babies don't matter in life, sorry". But, once again, I come to find out that Liz really is a test tube baby, and Kevin is really an asshole. Finally, I get to Geometry, only to have my friend Maria break down in tears because she got a message saying her brother was killed at Virgina Tech.
> 
> And that was all before noon.
> 
> ...


Damn. I didn't know you went to school with Prime Time Kevin.

Holy shit about the girl and her brother dieing at VT.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Kevin's an asshole :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Someone needs to find links to the Aqua Teen movie


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:side:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


That should only be used when someone says something that's not funny! :cuss:

BTW, Serious Cat > All


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

That cat is so cute! awh


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> That should only be used when someone says something that's not funny! :cuss:
> 
> BTW, Serious Cat > All


Fat Cat rivals serious cat.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wanna pet Serious Cat


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Fat Cat rivals serious cat.


Gawd Dayum! :agree: 

But naw. Serious Cat is still the best.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

My cat has gastro. I woke up to cat spew and shit everywhere :side: lovely start to the fucking day


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://seriouscatstares.ytmnd.com/

:lmao:lmaoSerious Cat is awesome


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

my dog > cats


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://seriouscatstares.ytmnd.com/
> 
> :lmao:lmaoSerious Cat is awesome


:lmao

Jeff it looks like you buried your dog apart from it's very cute head.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love that cat pic I'm a huge cat lover.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thats your dog? He looks lonely. What happened? Got him turned on to Sabrina too?

Oh. I'm sorry. That was a horrible joke.:$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :lmao
> 
> Jeff it looks like you buried your dog apart from it's very cute head.


found it on wiki


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> found it on wiki


 

I want the dog that was posted in the post your pets thread, this tiny little dog fighting a pillow.

:$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Just got done watching Lockdown.

Electric Cage was a big let down imo.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCKZqIHy48w

I love this clip. Tito gets under Ken's skin so bad, it's awesome. :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

found this on google


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth; My cable is out, and I wanted to see two things on Raw tonight. Won't now because of that damn Nor Easter


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


>


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth; My cable is out, and I wanted to see two things on Raw tonight. Won't now because of that damn Nor Easter


Welcome to hard times.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My cable works:hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I just posted some Maria Secret Session gifs.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

...? :side:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Random Picture Thread #2!!!!!!

Seriously tho, is it just me or is this forum really lacking lately?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

diesel you me and pool. but this time no points, how about it?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

No points, equals no ratings, equals no deal.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> No points, equals no ratings, equals no deal.


come on you chicken.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Random Picture Thread #2!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously tho, is it just me or is this *forum really lacking lately?*


I agree carl. 
Apart from my recent media posting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Random Picture Thread #2!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously tho, is it just me or is this forum really lacking lately?


When bullshit gets in the way. Sure.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> No points, equals no ratings, equals no deal.


John Kerry's on the Colbert Report tonight.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> When bullshit gets in the way. Sure.


What bullshit has gotten in what way?

I just don't seem to post much now, i'm sure it'll pick up again, summer is always fun.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> come on you chicken.


It's not like you ever beat me anyway. I'll let you save atleast some dignity.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It's not like you ever beat me anyway. I'll let you save atleast some dignity.


come on. im bored. i bet i can win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Summer brings out the morons.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> John Kerry's on the Colbert Report tonight.


I'll mark if Colbert puts him on notice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'll mark if Colbert puts him on notice.


:hb


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Summer brings out the morons.


True, but it's always funny, especially how stressed and annoyed some people get on here.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Drive is a good show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

That's me and my babe


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/336314-anyone-member-pwsforums-com-help.html#post3966072
Better look before the thread possibly gets dumped.:lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I just got done eating dinner. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/336314-anyone-member-pwsforums-com-help.html#post3966072
> Better look before the thread possibly gets dumped.:lmao


:lmao

dumbass. He'll also get banned for advertising.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/336314-anyone-member-pwsforums-com-help.html#post3966072
> Better look before the thread possibly gets dumped.:lmao


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: .......................


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: .......................


LIES~!!!!!1!!!11!!!!!


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: .......................


:ns


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> LIES~!!!!!1!!!11!!!!!


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Derek, whats happening?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing. That's why I'm here.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Indeed


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

That shit that went down at Virginia Tech today was ca-razy.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Hmmm should I buy Armageddon 06? or Royal Rumble 07?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

rep plz


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Killa CaLi again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

You didnt say what colour! Oh! I win!

Truth: Just remembered I dl'd that Austin Benoit watch earlier. Excellent.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Reputation 
Add to Reputation: Killa CaLi 
What do you think of Killa CaLi's post?
I approve
I disapprove 
Your comments on this post:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Alright guys. Everyone keeps asking me to make another Mafia game.

But before I jump into anything, I need to know if any of you will sign-up and be active? I don't want to waste my time...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


k. You're gonna be the head of the Mafia then. :$


Anyone else?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> k. You're gonna be the head of the Mafia then. :$
> 
> 
> Anyone else?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


YOU GAVE ME THE THUMBS UP.

YOU'RE IN THIS WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: .............................................


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Benoit's reverse out of the vertical suplex against MVP was heavenly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> YOU GAVE ME THE THUMBS UP.
> 
> YOU'RE IN THIS WHETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Ya im in


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Alright guys. Everyone keeps asking me to make another Mafia game.
> 
> But before I jump into anything, I need to know if any of you will sign-up and be active? I don't want to waste my time...


I'm interested.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Here, hey everyone


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - 17,000 posts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Marcus wants to wait till summer for Mafia. :sad:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - 17,000 posts.


Congrats. 



Mrs.Chaos said:


> Marcus wants to wait till summer for Mafia. :sad:


That's the best time to have it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: something really weird happened at jeffdivalover and Frakie's site


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just made a pretty gnarly post in the SVR2008 discussion thread. 

Check it out, yeah.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Truth: something really weird happened at jeffdivalover and Frakie's site


what? tell me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> what? tell me.


ok so I just did a post then closed the site for now then all of a sudden 50 of them come showing up. have no idea what happenend?


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

life sucks.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

knightmace said:


> ok so I just did a post then closed the site for now then all of a sudden 50 of them come showing up. have no idea what happenend?


odd. that never happend before. try to get on it again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> odd. that never happend before. try to get on it again.


ok


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You are the Last Dragon
You posses the power of the Glow (of the glow)


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Could you please stop that, Caligula?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yo Cal, what would you rate that Austin/Benoit match?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Could you please stop that, Caligula?


Alright.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

knightmace said:


> ok


if you have anymore problems talk to frankie about it, im going to be beating my brother in video game. brb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I mark for Serious Cat


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Yo Cal, what would you rate that Austin/Benoit match?


****1/2


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

How long is it?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

RAW tonight looks pretty bad on paper


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> RAW tonight looks pretty bad on paper


Scissors beats Paper


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> RAW tonight looks pretty bad on paper


Yeah it does.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Had to tweak my gif so my new sig is within limits


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Had to tweak my gif so my new sig is within limits


looks good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3966664-post22.html

Al Capowned 




Ownage™ said:


> How long is it?


20 minutes


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Wade Keller just moved up a little bit in my book check out the TNA section


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

only 20 minutes until a Raw that is said to be pretty bad.

:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Derek said:


> only 20 minutes until a Raw that is said to be pretty bad.
> 
> :hb


WTF, Wrestling is never bad unless you're TNA!

I don't read spoilers, so it should be awesomeness!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Sinner said:


> WTF, Wrestling is never bad unless you're TNA!
> 
> I don't read spoilers, so it should be awesomeness!


:hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm most likely late, but I just noticed the indy rule was changed. I'm tempted to laugh, but instead I will say congrats.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek said:


> looks good.


of course it does,because I made it 

Oh Terrel absolutely loves my sig, he's a huge mark for these guys


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> only 20 minutes until a Raw that is said to be pretty bad.
> 
> :hb


Truth: I'm still looking forward to it regardless.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I'm most likely late, but I just noticed the indy rule was changed. I'm tempted to laugh, but instead I will say congrats.


Get on MSN 

I can't wait to see the italian guy debut tonight


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm most likely late, but I just noticed the indy rule was changed. I'm tempted to laugh, but instead I will say congrats.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


What was it changed to?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I think Indy full shows are allowed now :hb



> Oh Terrel absolutely loves my sig, he's a huge mark for these guys


I hate them don't mock me ******.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Everything is allowed in wrestling media now thanks to my un-arguable points in my great posts.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

You won Sinner


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm here


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

undadawg0027 in a PM to me said:


> please give me some green rep...plz..i beg.....i would apreaciate-id rep you but ive given to much out in last 24 hours...


I should just be a total dick, and take him down 22 pegs. :lmao


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Sinner didn't win because of his posts, no one wanted to listen to him anymore.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

WAIT A MINUTE? THIS IS BORIS ALEXIEV!!!!?!?!?!

*MARKS THE FUCK OUT*


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

"apreaciate-id"

WTF?

Don't be a meanie Diesel <3

Sinner did win.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Santino


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The Sinner said:


> WTF, Wrestling is never bad unless you're TNA!
> 
> I don't read spoilers, so it should be awesomeness!


Truth: I never read spoilers either.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ The McMahon walk + no hair + a hat = *RATINGS* :lmao


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Santino = Ratings


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: Rep for anybody that posts a GIF here of Armando Alejandro Estrada slapping Santino and him slapping him back.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ewwww. Worst skin ever

http://forum.behindbigbrother.com/index.php

That is vomit worthy.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=B2u3tJDEeBA

^^ Boris Alexiev. I've been marking the fuck out for this guy for the past 6 months.

I like him with the Russian Gimmick, but this might be good enough.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chase360 said:


> Truth: Rep for anybody that posts a GIF here of Armando Alejandro Estrada slapping Santino and him slapping him back.


I'll do it when the show ends here.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'll do it when the show ends here.


Thank you so much.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: This crowd is annoying as hell, I'm ready to turn the channel already because of them. In other news, I just bought The History of the WWE Championship DVD, pure awesomeness.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I wonder if Umaga might win the ECW title at Backlash


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Ewwww. Worst skin ever
> 
> http://forum.behindbigbrother.com/index.php
> 
> That is vomit worthy.


I didn't think it was that bad.:$ Although its easily not one of the best.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=B2u3tJDEeBA
> 
> ^^ Boris Alexiev. I've been marking the fuck out for this guy for the past 6 months.
> 
> I like him with the Russian Gimmick, but this might be good enough.


Wait, that's the guy they brought in to "replace" Kurt Angle?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If Maggie wins the title, Lashley is switching brands to Raw. That's the only way he loses.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Santino


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I miss the skin of WEF from '04. That one was pretty sweet from what I remember.

Though, I don't really mind this current one.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for Santino


I marked first! :cuss:



> Wait, that's the guy they brought in to "replace" Kurt Angle?


Boris > Kurt Angle


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner said:


> I didn't think it was that bad.:$ Although its easily not one of the best.


Load times have increased greatly so I suppose although its not a work of graphical goodness it's functional to say the least.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> If Maggie wins the title, Lashley is switching brands to Raw. That's the only way he loses.


*crosses finger that Lashley loses*

ECW would be better without Lashley and RAW is easily the worst show on WWE already. Lashley joining won't do much damage.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> If Maggie wins the title, Lashley is switching brands to Raw. That's the only way he loses.


He would do good on RAW


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

The crowd is awesome. Makes Raw that much better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Load times have increased greatly so I suppose although its not a work of graphical goodness it's functional to say the least.


Isn't that all that matters?:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Nothing beats soccer chants at a wrestling show...


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nothing beats soccer chants at a wrestling show...


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I knew that would happen in fuckin' Italy. God I hate soccer.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner said:


> Isn't that all that matters?:side:


*looks around at WF* Apparently not.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

@ Pyro: I don't blame you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I knew that would happen in fuckin' Italy. God I hate soccer.


Every real man does


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Not doing my English paper because we have a sub tomorrow that doesn't care about homework :hb


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

mikeie said:


> Not doing my English paper because we have a sub tomorrow that doesn't care about homework :hb


Isn't that great? :agree:


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I just remembered about the paper now, and it'll take me at least 4 hours.

Sleep > Homework


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Cena haters are world wide...:hb


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

I used to like John Cena back in his "Thuganomics" gimmick but now I just plain hate him.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I've never liked Cena.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Sinner said:


> Cena haters are world wide...:hb


:hb


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

That's getting annoying Cali


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Great Khali promo!

:hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth :side:


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Am I the only one that likes The Great Khali?

Khali>Cena


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Benjamin won a match...:lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

:lmao

GIMMICK POSTER :O


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Benjamin won a match...:lmao


I know..


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> .


Why'd you edit?

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u90/PhilaPrometheus/Pyro.jpg?t=1176774905


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> .


:lmaoI saved the pic before it was edited:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I enjoyed 4 of the 9 matches from Lockdown last night.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmaoI saved the pic before it was edited:lmao


Me too! :hb


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I enjoyed 4 of the 9 matches from Lockdown last night.


Which ones?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

..


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

. indeed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ SmackDown! hopefully has better results than last week.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Pyro, stop editing my post!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh from fucking smileys to dots


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Chase360 said:


> Which ones?


Xscape match, Kim vs Jackie, Lynn vs Daniels, and Lethal Lockdown.

Truth-Chatting with family members and a fellow wrestling fan via messages on myspace.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm more ballin' then MVP, Jim Jones, and Blackout combined.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Khali really didn't need a vignette as he didn't go anywhere.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

KHALI IN ACTION NEXT WEEK~!!!

Just because they advertised that promo saying he will, the ratings will hop probably about 3.0.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like Batista as well


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Glam...orous


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Nitro and Eugene had a match.

Just when you think they couldn't find a more annoying combination than Eugene and ...anyone else.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Khali > Eugene > JBL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hulk Hogan > the not being able to post full Indy shows rule


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I want a gif of AJ taking the fall of the cage at Lockdown last night.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Hulk Hogan > the not being able to post full Indy shows rule


WE DON'T HAVE THAT RULE ANYMORE~!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm aware.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm suprised Eugene is still in the WWE


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Hulk Hogan > the not being able to post full Indy shows rule


I never came up with that rule :hb 

Cloudy > JBL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mikeie said:


> I never came up with that rule :hb
> 
> Cloudy > JBL


Clo...who?

Truth ~ :lmao at Melina.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ CZW jobbers


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Cloudy ain't no jobber.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Raw=Airs here in around an hour and a half.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Truth: I'm suprised Eugene is still in the WWE


I'm surprised he still has that retarded gimmick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Non carbonated soda is unGodly. :no:



> Cloudy ain't no jobber.


And again, I ask you...who?

I'm not kidding either, I'm looking for a legitimate answer.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

After watching the Fergalicious video a few times over the last few days I think I have memorized the song.

Edit-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJj6b5b6fHM
He's the one that doesn't have Cheech on his pants.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Chase360 said:


> I'm surprised he still has that retarded gimmick.


Yeah that was old after 5 minutes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I hope the ******* Wrecking Crew take back the titles at Backlash.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mikeie said:


> After watching the Fergalicious video a few times over the last few days I think I have memorized the song.
> 
> Edit-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJj6b5b6fHM
> He's the one that doesn't have Cheech on his pants.


So he's a skinny little pothead?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Crazy = no ratings


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Eugene still has that green shit on his coat and boots. It's hilarious. Eugene can stay as long as he has that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh God, he appeared? I should've picked that up in the spoilers. :no:

Hogan > Super Crazy


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

At 11:32 or somthing Cloudy hits a huge Yoshitonic on the apron.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Chris Master's didn't job? Am I watching this right?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Should I trade in my DS to get a PSP and the 2 GTA games, or wait 2 weeks and get a PS3?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im happy masters didn't job


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Pizza is delicious. I wish I had some.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's someone on the card LOWER than Masters? Who is this?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Should I trade in my DS to get a PSP and the 2 GTA games, or wait 2 weeks and get a PS3?


PSP


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> There's someone on the card LOWER than Masters? Who is this?


Super Crazy.

 :cuss:


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> There's someone on the card LOWER than Masters? Who is this?


JBL?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Super Crazy.
> 
> :cuss:


I should've picked that up since Cal was talking about him earlier.

Meh, Crazy is annoying as fuck. I absolutely can't stand Crazy.




> JBL?


Haha, very funny. ~_~

You're not pissing me off, stop trying.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm not trying.

I'm telling the truth.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Meh, Crazy is annoying as fuck. I absolutely can't stand Crazy.


But he's Super. And he's Crazy. He's Super Crazy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So you really hate JBL this much? And it's not just you trying to get under my skin?

Yeah, sure, I believe it. *sigh* keep trying if you WANT to, but it's really a waste and isn't funny, well, maybe to you..



> But he's Super. And he's Crazy. He's Super Crazy.


He needs to get squashed by Superman Cena.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

The indy rule being taken away was a completely retarded idea.

Truth- I legitimately dislike JBL. He's so overrated around here. Decent in the ring, and good on the mic. People mistake him for great because he's funny, like people do to Kevin Nash. Entertaining on commentary, but not a good commentator.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I actually do...

I agree, Spartan, but the bitching would not stop.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Derek said:


> But he's Super. And he's Crazy. He's Super Crazy.


He's Super fat. I'm surprised he fits in those tights.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

mikeie said:


> I actually do...
> 
> I agree, Spartan, but the bitching would not stop.


If all it took were 5 people bitching consistently for a week to change things around here, I bet I could make this forum into a gay porn website in less than a week.

It's not even that the rule is gone that's the problem. Well, I'll leave it at that, it's not gonna be changed back no matter what.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> If all it took were 5 people bitching consistently for a week to change things around here, I bet I could make this forum into a gay porn website in less than a week.


It was more then you saw, there was action behind the scenes.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

mikeie said:


> It was more then you saw, there was action behind the scenes.


lol, you think I don't know about that. So innocent you still are, mikeie. Ignorance is bliss 

Hell, the past week I've basically been a media mod w/o the title.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW should be unbanned


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> lol, you think I don't know about that. So innocent you still are, mikeie. Ignorance is bliss
> 
> Hell, the past week I've basically been a media mod w/o the title.




People still refer to you as a mod, as well as point out things you did and make decisions reflecting what you did.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW should be unbanned


What did he do?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I dont need my UN to be glowed to look cool. :agree:


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I dont need my UN to be glowed to look cool. :agree:


Correct, it has to say *Moron* under it. j/k


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW should be unbanned


Absolutely true.


> People still refer to you as a mod, as well as point out things you did and make decisions reflecting what you did.


Well, technically, that's because apparently I fucked up when enstating (sp?) the orignal media rule regarding indy shows. I definitely had support from other mods, but not publicly by an Admin (at the time, Flash came on sparingly and Nitemare had just gone AWOL).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> What did he do?


Nothing


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I can't wait to get that nice slapping GIF. :agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lawler has said one of the Italian commentators looks like Tazz twice tonight.

He actually looks like the Blue Meanie. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nothing


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

I hope that Orton gives Cena a mega RKO.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton is a jobber and sucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Orton is a jobber and sucks.


Don't say that around Orton marks, or else they will copy what Orton does and put you in a headlock for 5 minutes.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Orton is a jobber and sucks.


Like J....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mikeie said:


> Like J....


Like Cloudy.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Mine was better.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hmm somebody gets banned for doing nothing. Sounds all to familiar. :no:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Orton is a jobber and sucks.


:agree:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

JBL > Cloudy at everything, and I'm a Cloudy fan while I dislike JBL. BTW, change your usertitle mikeie, you're 1/8.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

It was actually just a random number I thought up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Hmm somebody gets banned for doing nothing. Sounds all to familiar. :no:


:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh....so you're 1/2.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: That RAW was not the best I have seen.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Oh....so you're 1/2.


Me, you, Blasko, X/L/AJ (halfso), #1Stunna, AlyEmporer...

5 and a half.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Raw failed.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Sleep time for mikeie.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


Dont laugh at something thats true. Out of the 4 times I have been banned 2 of them have been for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

New gif


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: I had Mickie James for dinner.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That is one of the best muscle busters I have ever seen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: I had Mickie James for dinner.


Arbys = no ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Arbys = no ratings


Lies.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lies.


drunk


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lockdown 2007=Half Ratings :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> drunk


I wish


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

High


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wish


:yum:


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Truth: Mickie didn't look good tonight

Truth: Raw wasn't that good either


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

My name is Jamie-San and I have come to kill you.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya. Raw sucked.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya. Raw sucked.


Glad I didn't watch.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^I didn't watch either. Sadly though, I caught the lame ending.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mickie looks fat.

Anyone have AIM.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I gotta find that old gif


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I also didnt catch Raw due to it not airing here yet and I dont plan on catching it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Mickie looks fat.
> 
> Anyone have AIM.


<<<<<<<<<

THE gif, Mac?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> <<<<<<<<<
> 
> THE gif, Mac?


Yep. Found it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> <<<<<<<<<
> 
> THE gif, Mac?


ECU


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Yep. Found it.


That banner is terrible


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> That banner is terrible


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ECU


Yes, ECU has AIM.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Watched over 300 last night. Sickness.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://pic1.picbin.net/direct/qsmaf5k.jpg


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: this is the first time i been on AIM in 2 weeks.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://pic1.picbin.net/direct/qsmaf5k.jpg


 

Any of you dudes play poker?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The Black Machismo=Ratings OOH YEAH!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://pic1.picbin.net/direct/qsmaf5k.jpg


Pyro was a loser.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

.....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna watch Summerslam '02 in a while


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: watching raw


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I put in WCW Nitro from September 20,1999 about 3 hours ago and still havent started watching it.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

:lmao @ this guy. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/159730-mnmitteamonscene.html


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: On AIM and MSN right now.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Truth: I found RAW not on par as to where it was last week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

.......:no:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Dont laugh at something thats true. Out of the 4 times I have been banned 2 of them have been for no reason whatsoever.


Wanna go 3 for 5?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> Wanna go 3 for 5?


I would rather not. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Decided to put the Chapelle gif in my sig for the time being, since nobody has attempted my banner request.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pffft. That's nothing Phenners. I've been banned like 6 or 7 times and every single one of them have been unearned. I plead the FIF.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Decided to put the Chapelle gif in my sig for the time being, since nobody has attempted my banner request.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Pffft. That's nothing Phenners. I've been banned like 6 or 7 times and every single one of them have been unearned. I plead the FIF.





Edit - You suck


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SERIOUS CAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Bored.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> Pffft. That's nothing Phenners. I've been banned like 6 or 7 times and every single one of them have been unearned. I plead the FIF.


Here we go Marcus Jones...

First ban was well deserved as I went off on everybody in this thread. Remember that guys? I am sure you do.

Second ban was I kid you not for asking somebody and I quote "Who the fuck are you?"

Third ban was for posting a pic of a guy that had just slit his wrist although I did edit it. It was not in time.

Fourth ban was for I also kid you not on this one for saying and I quote "I want my name changed to Phenners :cuss:"

Truth-I have the feeling I may get banned for posting this but I have to reveal the truth because it pisses me off that everybody thinks I am underhand banned.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Edit - You suck


My Serious Cat > Your Serious Cat


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm tempted to quote P1's post then post the "No Spam" smiley.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Here we go Marcus Jones...
> 
> First ban was well deserved as I went off on everybody in this thread. Remember that guys? I am sure you do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You shouldn't of even brought this up to be honest. The 4th time you were banned, it was probably for calling Rajah a punk and whatever was said after that. Even if you was just playing, you should already know you shouldn't even bother to say anything around here...


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Headliner said:


> You shouldn't of even brought this up to be honest. The 4th time you were banned, it was probably for calling Rajah a punk and whatever was said after that. Even if you was just playing, you should already know you shouldn't even bother to say anything around here...


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner said:


> You shouldn't of even brought this up to be honest. The 4th time you were banned, it was probably for calling Rajah a punk and whatever was said after that. Even if you was just playing, you should already know you shouldn't even bother to say anything around here...


This is true however I am sick and tired of people looking down on me.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe if you tried to post more intelligently and didn't piss people off you wouldn't be looked down on.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: With only being four feet tall on a good day people will always be looking down at me and I don't care


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah, talk all your shit on MSN like everyone else does towards the mods!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> Maybe if you tried to post more intelligently and didn't piss people off you wouldn't be looked down on.


I have to ask you.. When have I ever pissed someone off by what I posted?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: With only being four feet tall on a good day people will always be looking down at me and I don't care


That was mildly hilarious


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Sup Cat is almost cooler than Serious Cat.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have to ask you.. When have I ever pissed someone off by what I posted?


You pissed quite a few people off when you posted that pic of somebody slitting their wrist, you obviously pissed off Rajah which is why you got banned. That's 2 off the top of my head.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: With only being four feet tall on a good day people will always be looking down at me and I don't care


Speaking of you. What happened to your sim league? Was it because one of my guys was world champ and I kept getting banned?


EDIT: Sure I pissed off people when I posted that pic but I edited it when I was told to did I not? Plus I didnt piss off Rajah he wasnt the one that banned me even though I did call him a punk.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No I stopped it because not enough people were active and I started to lose interest.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Sup Cat is almost cooler than Serious Cat.


Only because he has his arm around the couch.


The pic isn't showing up btw.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Only because he has his arm around the couch.
> 
> 
> The pic isn't showing up btw.


Hmmm... Sucks. Fucking site must block the images from being posted elsewhere. Assholes.


Sup cat is da bomb though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Conan is on. woot.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> No I stopped it because not enough people were active and I started to lose interest.


Thats cool. I was just curious because there was nothing posted on it by you to my knowledge and it just faded into the background.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: UFC 72 is going to be shown on Spike TV as well since it is being held in Ireland.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Hmmm... Sucks. Fucking site must block the images from being posted elsewhere. Assholes.
> 
> 
> Sup cat is da bomb though.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

lol. Sup cat is the shit.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hopefully I don't fall asleep before Colbert.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sup Cat thinks he's badass when he's not.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: UFC 72 is going to be shown on Spike TV as well since it is being held in Ireland.


I actually plan on watching it. It better be good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Serious Cat > Sup Cat

Yes P1, you did eventually edit that pic, but it was left up for a long enough period of time that enough people saw it and were offended by it to warrant your banning.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Edit: Here is the current rumored card.

Rich Franklin vs. Martin Kampmann 
Forrest Griffin vs. Hector Ramirez 
Tyson Griffin vs. Clay Guida 
Eddie Sanchez vs. Colin Robinson


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> So far Rich Franklin/Martin Kampmann is the only fight confirmed.


Never heard of either one... The card better improve.



> Rich Franklin vs. Martin Kampmann
> Forrest Griffin vs. Hector Ramirez
> Tyson Griffin vs. Clay Guida
> Eddie Sanchez vs. Colin Robinson


Thats better... Even if I only recognize one name.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watchin' the replay of Raw.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Watchin' the replay of Raw.


Poor Bastard.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Edit: Here is the current rumored card.
> 
> Rich Franklin vs. Martin Kampmann
> Forrest Griffin vs. Hector Ramirez
> ...


I hope Jardine is added to the 71 card. Aside from Liddell/Jackson (which is enough to sell me and most fans) it's sort of a weak card.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Poor Bastard.


Yeah, it was a pretty terrible show. But hey, I'm trying to kill time before Colbert and nothing else is on, so...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Rich Franklin was the last Middleweight champion before Anderson Silva so he is very good. Kampann has been looking good as well recently. Griffin/Guida is a Lightweight bout and those regurally involve alot of excitment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Summerslam '02.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, it was a pretty terrible show. But hey, I'm trying to kill time before Colbert and nothing else is on, so...


Something is always on. I'm not just saying this, because there happens to be many channels, but because there is always something enjoyable on.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, it was a pretty terrible show. But hey, I'm trying to kill time before Colbert and nothing else is on, so...


The best part of the whole damn show was Cade beating Hardy.

I hope to god that The ******* Wrecking Crew take the belts from The Hardys.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Katie Lea > All WWE Divas.

Just wait until she's called up. You'll see.


BTW. Now that Boris has been called up, looks like I have to start marking for someone else...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The card at least has a solid main event unlike 70.

Champion Chuck Liddell vs. Quinton Jackson (for light heavyweight championship) 
Josh Burkman vs. Karo Parisyan 
Keith Jardine vs. TBA (possibly Houston Alexander) 
Chris Leben vs. Kalib Starnes 
Jeremy Stephens vs. Din Thomas 
Sean Salmon vs. Eric Schaffer 
Thiago Silva vs. TBA 
Terry Martin vs. Ivan Salaverry


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Talking to some punk ass on MSN.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Rich Franklin was the last Middleweight champion before Anderson Silva so he is very good. Kampann has been looking good as well recently. Griffin/Guida is a Lightweight bout and those regurally involve alot of excitment.


Never heard of Anderson Silva... So that doesn't help me. I don't know what a middleweight is... Well atleast I don't know what weight that is.

Excitement... We'll see.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Something is always on. I'm not just saying this, because there happens to be many channels, but because there is always something enjoyable on.


Meh, I feel like watching wrestling anyway, even if it is presented very, very badly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: The card at least has a solid main event unlike 70.
> 
> Champion Chuck Liddell vs. Quinton Jackson (for light heavyweight championship)
> Josh Burkman vs. Karo Parisyan
> ...


Anything with Mirko is solid 

Plus I mark for Bisping.

But yeah, the main event is enough to sell most fans. I would have just liked to see them build around the main event like they did with Ortiz/Liddell, which was a fucking stacked card in terms of stars.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am guessing that you are completely new to UFC then. If that is the case try watching Unleashed on Spike TV. That will help you get introduced to more fighters.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Talking to some punk ass on MSN.



So you are talking yourself again...oooooooooOOOOOoooooo 

Truth - Watching Chris Benoit vs Austin


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope Andrei Arlovski has a strong showing on Saturday. I mark for the Pit Bull. :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Main Event of WCW Nitro on September 13,1999 was Sting and Lex Luger vs Hulk Hogan and Bret Hart.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rep plz


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I am guessing that you are completely new to UFC then. If that is the case try watching Unleashed on Spike TV. That will help you get introduced to more fighters.


I've always thought UFC was a borefest. I won't watch Unleashed, because well it will bore me, but I am giving there big show a chance. I better see somebody like Chuck Liddell or somebody that sounds familiar on the card, though.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I want Bisping, Arlovski and Kongo to dominate. I also want Cro Cop to knock Gonzaga's head off.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

wep 4 wep, cal? :$


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Diesel wouldn't this mean that you get 70 for free as well?

Edit: It was a pic that said that it was on Spike in Canada as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> wep 4 wep, cal? :$


Yeah


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I've always thought UFC was a borefest. I won't watch Unleashed, because well it will bore me, but I am giving there big show a chance. I better see somebody like Chuck Liddell or somebody that sounds familiar on the card, though.


:lmao at you thinking UFC 72 is a big show. 72 is a decent show, nothing special at all though considering there's no title fights. Hence why it's on free tv.

If you want to see Liddell fight, order 71. Seriously dude, if you're going to do nothing but watch the show thinking the whole thing is a borefest then don't bother to watch it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Is Rashad Evans going to be on the UFC 71 card?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Is Rashad Evans going to be on the UFC 71 card?


I think he's fighting Ortiz at 73.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Rashad does not fight again until 73 against Tito Ortiz in July.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think he's fighting Ortiz at 73.


Fuck Dammit


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stephen Colbeagle The Eagle = ratings


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao at you thinking UFC 72 is a big show. 72 is a decent show, nothing special at all though considering there's no title fights. Hence why it's on free tv.
> 
> If you want to see Liddell fight, order 71. Seriously dude, if you're going to do nothing but watch the show thinking the whole thing is a borefest then don't bother to watch it.


I had no idea whats planned, but I'm still watching it, because its free.

If I had money to waste then maybe I would order it. I've been trying to get into for awhile, but I get bored everytime I watch it. Either its because I don't know the names or the fight itself just doesn't do it for me. I hope I see something worthy on Spike, though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

73 (Silva and Evans/Ortiz) and 74 (Two title fights) look to be strong cards.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have said this once before and I feel like repeating myself so...

As you all know Jesus was a jew and Hitler hated jews. So alot of people wonder what would have happened if Jesus and Hitler were alive at the same time. Well in my opinion that is stupid because to me it is obvious that Jesus was invincable and could feel no pain. So when Hitler tried to send his army after Jesus he would have decimated them until he got to Hitler and then Hitler would have been toast as well.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Diesel wouldn't this mean that you get 70 for free as well?
> 
> Edit: It was a pic that said that it was on Spike in Canada as well.


Hm, that's weird. Because on a commercial for it on UFC 69, it clearly said "On Spike TV in US, on PPV outside", so take that for what it's worth.

I guess I'll find out for sure once I go to my friend's on Saturday, or perhaps even sooner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I had no idea whats planned, but I'm still watching it, because its free.
> 
> If I had money to waste then maybe I would order it. I've been trying to get into for awhile, but I get bored everytime I watch it. Either its because I don't know the names or the fight itself just doesn't do it for me. I hope I see something worthy on Spike, though.


There's a free event this Saturday that has a lot stronger card then the one you'll see at 73. If you're actually looking to get into it, watch UFC unleashed because they have good fights with name fighters.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Stephen Colbeagle The Eagle = ratings


If Saginaw is smart, they'll bring him back next year.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Agreed AMP. I am interested to see if Marquardt can give Silva a challenge. I also really want Franca to win at 74.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New rep title





> If Saginaw is smart, they'll bring him back next year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> New rep title


:hb


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's a free event this Saturday that has a lot stronger card then the one you'll see at 73. If you're actually looking to get into it, watch UFC unleashed because they have good fights with name fighters.


Whats this big show thats on Saturday? 

Unleashed seems to never keep my interest.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> New rep title


My rep power = ratings.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Watching the first season of Venture bros on DVD because my cable went out earlier, I also miss Boris's debut and Shetlon getting a win. Do you know how rare a Shelton win is?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Agreed AMP. I am interested to see if Marquardt can give Silva a challenge. I also really want Franca to win at 74.


Silva had trouble with Lutter so it will be interesting. Sherk hasn't fought in forever either so I'm interested to see what kind of rust or whatever he'll have.

Plus Ortiz/Evans (73) and Couture/Mirko (73) are worth the price alone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Watching the first season of Venture bros on DVD because my cable went out earlier, I also miss Boris's debut and Shetlon getting a win. Do you know how rare a Shelton win is?


I think it was WGTT's first RAW win since January.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Plus Ortiz/Evans (73) and Couture/Mirko (73) are worth the price alone.


Tru Dat


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Whats this big show thats on Saturday?
> 
> Unleashed seems to never keep my interest.


Pretty much the same as 73. It's a PPV held outside of the US so they're deciding to air it for free. The card isn't stacked or anything but it's stronger than 73 IMO.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I still find it amusing that Serra and Koshcheck really messed up the Welterweight division's plans.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cro Cop fights on UFC 70. Enough. Said.

You get to see Gonzaga's head go flying, for free!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Pretty much the same as 73. It's a PPV held outside of the US so they're deciding to air it for free. The card isn't stacked or anything but it's stronger than 73 IMO.


If I am home I'll watch it. Thanks for the heads up.

Well thats it for me. Night all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

UFC talk puts me to sleep. I'm out. Good Night all.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I still find it amusing that Serra and Koshcheck really messed up the Welterweight division's plans.


I love it. And Serra fucked it up way more than Kos because Kos actually had a shot to beat Diego and everyone knew that while no one gave Serra a chance.

Serra vs. Hughes = Ratings. The build for that fight will be fuckin awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> My rep power = ratings.


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Adios.

Truth - The part on Raw where Jeff gets his head clotheslined off, is about to come up.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am whatever you say I am.
If I wasnt then why would I say I am.
In the paper the news everyday I am.
Radio wont even play my jam.
I am whatever you say I am.
If I wasnt then why would I say I am.
In the paper the news everyday I am.
I dont know its just the way I am.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I read that we may also get GSP/Koshcheck now which would be awesome. Ok I am off for the night. Goodnight to all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

.o.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Later KIF, Derek, and DC


Truth-I enjoy unhealthy foods.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I read that we may also get GSP/Koshcheck now which would be awesome. Ok I am off for the night. Goodnight to all.


At least GSP will push the fight unlike Diego. Peace man.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> At least GSP will push the fight unlike Diego. Peace man.


Still pisses me off how he was acting all tough and shit at the weigh ins by pushing Kos, and calling him a pussy, only to go out there and barely even throw a punch himself.



> 19 and ONNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I like Sup Cat.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

OH SHIT!!! SERIOUS CAT IN DA HOUSE!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Still pisses me off how he was acting all tough and shit at the weigh ins by pushing Kos, and calling him a pussy, only to go out there and barely even throw a punch himself.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm tempted to randomly spaz out right now.:sad:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Randomly spazzing out=Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nah


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Time to go get stoned. I have to peace out of this joint to go get a different kind of one..


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - This is true in so many ways.










:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching HHH vs. HBK from SS '02


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think I could smoke pot and stay in shape... Me + Munchies = weight gain. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Edit- sup Sabrina


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't think I could smoke pot and stay in shape... Me + Munchies = weight gain. *


It doesn't work like that. My husband smoked lots and lost like 40 kilograms and then stopped smoking and put it back on.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cowie said:


> It doesn't work like that. My husband smoked lots and lost like 40 kilograms and then stopped smoking and put it back on.


*That's wicked cool! If that's a way to loose weight I might reconsider. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I never bought into the anti-Marijuana stuff the school would put out, I just had to look at some of the Potheads in my classes to know that it was a pretty good idea to stay away from it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hate baby fat.  


Yeah that's my excuse and I'm sticking with it.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Derek, you're so cute when you're confused. 


Edit, you too K2... 

three words that rhyme? Wow. *pats self on back**


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Derek, you're so cute when you're confused. *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Awww look Cali needs to be told he's cute too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


*Confused is to normal a look for you CaLi.... you're cute when you're pissed. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cowie's cute all the time... no gettin around that *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-









I wish I was Paul Roma, and so does Ric Flair​


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lady Croft said:


> *Cowie's cute all the time... no gettin around that *


aww shucks 

PM tit pics plz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh. Nice to see the Pillsbury doughboy Arn Anderson next to him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cowie said:


> aww shucks
> 
> PM tit pics plz


*I'm waiting for them to grow...  :sad:  *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Oh. Nice to see the Pillsbury doughboy Arn Anderson next to him.


Arn and 97 year old Ric Flair were on an ego trip. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:frustrate


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Who said mullets aren't cool?*


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

How old are you Sabrina?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Who said mullets aren't cool?*


Common sense did.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Bored


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If I could be serious for a moment....​


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^Charisma!


Derek said:


> Arn and 97 year old Ric Flair were on an ego trip. :lmao


Ya. None of them compared to Pretty Paul Roma. He should of kicked them out. Became leader of the Horsemen. Imagine him, Sid, Mongo and Lex Luger as the Horsemen.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cowie said:


> How old are you Sabrina?


*17 and three and a half weeks *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ^Charisma!
> 
> Ya. None of them compared to Pretty Paul Roma. He should of kicked them out. Became leader of the Horsemen. Imagine him, Sid, Mongo and Lex Luger as the Horsemen.


Nah, switch out Luger for Jeff Jarret. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Nah, switch out Luger for Jeff Jarret. :lmao


They said Jarrett looked like a male stripper.:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> They said Jarrett looked like a male stripper.:lmao


A Poorly dressed one. Which he did.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lady Croft said:


> *17 and three and a half weeks *


I hate to tell ya but if your boobs haven't come by now they aren't coming at all  Sad but true. Be proud and realise the fact that more than a handful is a waste.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Minterz said:


> Bored


*Howdy Mintzy!!!! Besides bored, how the heck are ya?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Be proud and realise the fact that more than a handful is a waste.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cowie said:


> I hate to tell ya but if your boobs haven't come by now they aren't coming at all  Sad but true. Be proud and realise the fact that more than a handful is a waste.


*LoL, yeah I know. I've pretty much gave up on it. I'll be proud of my B cup.... *huggles*



:hb *


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lady Croft said:


> *LoL, yeah I know. I've pretty much gave up on it. I'll be proud of my B cup.... *huggles*
> 
> 
> 
> :hb *


B cup? AND YOU'RE COMPLAINING:cuss: 

*turns back*

I aint talking to you anymore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> A Poorly dressed one. Which he did.


They said something about Jarrett wanted to be a Horsemen. Which makes me believe he wanted to be in the nWo. (The last nWo reformation in WCW)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cowie said:


> B cup? AND YOU'RE COMPLAINING:cuss:
> 
> *turns back*
> 
> I aint talking to you anymore.



*oh snap, I've been besmirched... or is it bismirched? *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ it's besmirched.


Headliner said:


> They said something about Jarrett wanted to be a Horsemen. Which makes me believe he wanted to be in the nWo. (The last nWo reformation in WCW)


He justed wanted to make a mark on mainstream wrestling in some form. He was mainly a joke in WCW & The WWF before he became a serious and became a more credible heel in WCW around 2000-2001. 

Then he made sure would go into the record books by having himself win the NWA title a ton of times.

But, to his credit, he makes a good old-school heel that focuses more getting booed any way possible rather than spouting one-liners.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - School in 5 minutes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> He justed wanted to make a mark on mainstream wrestling in some form. He was mainly a joke in WCW & The WWF before he became a serious and became a more credible heel in WCW around 2000-2001.
> 
> Then he made sure would go into the record books by having himself win the NWA title a ton of times.
> 
> But, to his credit, he makes a good old-school heel that focuses more getting booed any way possible rather than spouting one-liners.


Got a point. I still think Jarrett had too many NWA Title reigns. 6? Harley Race had 8 and The NWA recognize Flair as a 10 time NWA Champion. He has no business going over either of them. Although I have a feeling he might catch Harley Race.

If Jarrett had power in the WWE, he would of probably joined DX and the Nation of Domination.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ I agree with you there.
Truth-









They made poor Jamie Noble wear a mask because he wasn't Asian. :lmao


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Off to school. Cya later guys and girls.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh what?

Truth- Downloading ROH vs. CZW Cage Of Death.

CZW marks claim it's the worst COD, so I guess that makes it the best.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - New banner and I like it alot


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*what did ya'll do for spring break?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like the red POD.. not as good as Dark Orchid but it'll do in a pinch *


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I like the red POD.. not as good as Dark Orchid but it'll do in a pinch *


Its perfect to me :agree:.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cry. And stay in a dark room in hopes of dying from depression. True.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *what did ya'll do for spring break?*


I painted my house and I got a Sinus infection.

It was pretty Ballin'.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - In college.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Just over 17,000 posts. _'wooop'_


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:hb


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

I just heard about that shooting in Virginia a few hours ago.

Fucking horrible


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah it is. Very sad. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Just got off work.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- ROH vs. CZW Cage Of Death was okay, but I didn't really care for it. More of a clusterfuck than an actual match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- ROH vs. CZW Cage Of Death was okay, but I didn't really care for it. More of a clusterfuck than an actual match.


It's pretty entertaining but I somewhat agree with that, I do think it has a little too much storytelling in it to be called a clusterfuck but it is a hard match to follow because so much is going on. Spartanlax says thats a ***** match but I don't think its anywhere past ****.

Truth - Death Before Dishonor 4 was last years most overated ROH show, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Just got off work.


*Mr McQueen..  how the heck are ya? How'd work go?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm not suprised Spartanlax gave it 5 stars, It was a huge ROH win for that feud and he's a huge ROH mark.

I'd probably put it at about ***3/4, which certainely isn't bad, but not as good as some people were claiming it was.

Truth- I'm still laughing about the new IC Champ.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm not suprised Spartanlax gave it 5 stars, It was a huge ROH win for that feud and he's a huge ROH mark.
> 
> I'd probably put it at about ***3/4, which certainely isn't bad, but not as good as some people were claiming it was.


I feel pretty much the same was, I agree to agree with you.

Howdy Miss Sabrina, your up late spring break this week?
I'm fine was a pretty light day of work tonight which is good cause I've pretty much been up since 8 a.m and I only got an hour or two nap this afternoon before work.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did either of you hear about the new IC Champ or watch Raw tonight?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Did either of you hear about the new IC Champ or watch Raw tonight?


Nope I was at work, who the hell beat Umaga?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

The OVW guy!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I feel pretty much the same was, I agree to agree with you.
> 
> Howdy Miss Sabrina, your up late spring break this week?
> I'm fine was a pretty light day of work tonight which is good cause I've pretty much been up since 8 a.m and I only got an hour or two nap this afternoon before work.


*Can't sleep. Haven't been able to sleep all night. I'll probably stay home from school tomorrow. We had spring break last week. I may just go in late. Depending on if I get any sleep.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Nope I was at work, who the hell beat Umaga?


They brought in an OVW guy and had him be a fan in the crowd. Vince challenged any fan to face Umaga for the title, then Vince picked the guy who was obviously a plant.

Umaga was beating him down until Lashley came down (it was made a No Holds Barred match after the 'fan' got some offense in), hit Umaga with a chair 3 times, speared him, than put the 'fan' on top of Umaga for the 3 count.

The new IC Champ is an Italian 'fan'.


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Can't sleep. Haven't been able to sleep all night. I'll probably stay home from school tomorrow. We had spring break last week. I may just go in late. Depending on if I get any sleep.*


Psst! I say stay home. Missing one day of school cause your tired would be better than going while your half awake. As long as you don't miss school all the time I wouldn't see a problem with that.

Yeah my hippie parenting skills, good thing I have no kids!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> They brought in an OVW guy and had him be a fan in the crowd. Vince challenged any fan to face Umaga for the title, then Vince picked the guy who was obviously a plant.
> 
> Umaga was beating him down until Lashley came down (it was made a No Holds Barred match after the 'fan' got some offense in), hit Umaga with a chair 3 times, speared him, than put the 'fan' on top of Umaga for the 3 count.
> 
> ...


THIS IS EXACTLY WHY I DON'T LIKE "SPORT'S ENTERTAINMENT"!!!!

Fucking lame :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> THIS IS EXACTLY WHY I DON'T LIKE "SPORT'S ENTERTAINMENT"!!!!
> 
> Fucking lame :no:


I found it funny as hell to be honest.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*they are destroying Umaga *looks for crying smiley**


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm going to start my own wrestling corporation, it shall be called...

WRLAEO!

We Really Like Attacking Each Other.

And the champion shall be the top rope  Pin him/her/it if you can!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Link- http://www.wwe.com/inside/titlehistory/intercontinental/4515822


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WWE is getting too illogical for me and I just don't like that kinda crap. At least "Blaster" Bobby Lashley was involved.

Umaga should be chasing a world title anyways.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> I found it funny as hell to be honest.


*they need to build strong heels, not break them down with crap like that.



McQueen, I agree, I'm just going to stay home. I can't go to school without sleep.. I'd look horrible *


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Fine, nobody congratulate me on my fine corporation idea.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^:hb happy?

It served the purpose of furthering the Umaga/Lashley feud.

I believe it was Umaga's first IC Title defense, so it's not like him having the belt did anything for him and it only hurt the belt. I'm not saying that this title change isn't helping the belt, but it's putting it on a guy who will defend it more often than Umaga would.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Umaga will be known as a, "slave name" before long. 


Sorry, Sargey, didn't see your idea  Blame it on dialup*


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^:hb happy?


Slightly 

I should go make dinner soon...getting a bit hungry.

 Tis ok Lady Croft , my internet is bad too


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *they need to build strong heels, not break them down with crap like that.*


your absolutely right not only does it make Umaga look bad but it also makes the prestige of the IC Title look weak as well, not that titles in WWE mean crap anymore concitering there a 3 World Titles and the rest of the titles don't = crap




> *...I'd look horrible *


Impossible


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The funny thing was that I saw a YouTube video of this guy back when he was a Russian guy in OVW and he was impressive as hell. I was actually wondering when they were going to call him up.

I hope Lashley feuds with Chavo next, maybe I can win the Cruiserweight title. :lmao


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Mate and I might be starting our electronica cd tomorrow  Going for 10 songs. I'm ok at it, but never seem to be able to get the start of the song, mid and end go fine


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alright, I need my sleep. Good Night all.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Night Derek


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

night derek

what exactly is electronica sargey?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Electronica is hmm..well it is music powered by electronics, and it is seen as a similar genre to dance/techno music, but for more of a listening feel than anything else.


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

^^^ Is that were a bunch of Europeans stand up on satge with a couple of lap tops or am I thining of something else.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not sure...electronica can just be put on cd's like any other song, but I suppose some people can stand there with laptop to work effects..


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hmm...well I am going to watch an hour of the Simpsons


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

^^^The new one was pritty good


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I've been wetting my pants over the Big Brother ads during Simpsons.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Big Brother will ruin channel 10 :agree:


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

Channel Ten was ruined a long time before big brother.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Bullshit. 10 ten is the leader in ratings.


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

That doesn't mean it is the best


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

When the Prime Minister asks for a show to be taken off the air, theres something wrong with it.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

gtfo channel 20 owns channel 10. It's double the awesome.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Cable ftw? 

I want Foxtel  I can watch channel 20, but its just static.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Digital cable(soon to be satellite in a week) for the win. Channel 312 owns.


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

^^ um I think your talking about American or CAnadian Tv there sorry...

Anyway hers some examples of the bullshit on 10

Biggest Loser
Big Brother
Bondi Rescue
Neighbours
Search for the next Pusseycat Doll

and tonnes more, not mention it is infested with adds.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

jeffhardy42 said:


> ^^ um I think your talking about American or CAnadian Tv there sorry...


Obviously, being Canadian and all. I was being sarcastic with the channel 20 stuff. Double the awesome? Cuz 20 is 10 x 2? Silly aussies. 

Anyway, I'm off to bed. 6:30am and I'm dying of boredom. Buh-bye darlings.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

It is pretty obvious he isn't talking about Aussie cable mate  We would never have 312 channels 

*Cyaaaaa


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah lol but don't worry we have plus 2 so we can see shows we miss two hours later....:side:


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Oooo, like the timeshift thing we have here? If you pay extra you get stations from elsewhere in Canada and USA where the timezone is different so you can watch the shows that were on earlier that you may have missed, cuz in those timezones, it's the time the show you missed earlier is on. Good stuff. I get to tape all my Smallville repeats late at night that way.


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

Well you've beaten with your insane amount of channels and some crazy timeshift mumbo jumbo, o year but if we press the red button on our remote we get a fre trial of Gilette cricket and we get a chance to win a Gillette shaver......... beat that.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

jeffhardy42 said:


> if we press the red button on our remote we get a fre trial of Gilette cricket and we get a chance to win a Gillette shaver......... beat that.


I get to enjoy hundreds of channels of good programming.

I win!

And I'm off to bed!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I lost my calculator and can't do my maths homework 

Truth - I can't live without cable. There's not enough Football (Soccer) on National TV.


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

If you wanna fly over to Australia you can borrow mine ... but I think I left it at school


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Isnt there a calc on your comp?


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

yeh but i think they can only do basic things he may need a scientific calculator.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - Benoit's & Punk's entrance music > Everyone elses. :agree:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

bored.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SO FUCKING BORED


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - This whole forum seems dead right now.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm high and need entertainment. Where are all the entertaining people with entertaining things to say?


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

No you are, kildish i know but what else is there .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Most people have gone back to school I believe, that might be the reason why this place is dead.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

It's 10:18 at night here.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> SO FUCKING BORED


+ 1


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I'm high and need entertainment. Where are all the entertaining people with entertaining things to say?


sdfjnfe5nuvbh8erh8hcfugneruth48bhduigntu//?!?

..That good enough? :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohh tell me more :no:.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - Raw was absolutely terrible last night. It might have been the worst Raw I've ever seen.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Raw was absolutely terrible last night. It might have been the worst Raw I've ever seen.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - I think sleeping would be more entertaining then this thread at the moment.

Heh, cyas later.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

yawn.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ha fixed post. I own at everything.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - vBookie odds are so strange some times. The earlier you bet the better odds you get.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> yawn.


Shouldn't you be at college or something?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Smoooch Ben

How many channels do Foxtel and Austar have then?

Law & Order and Simpsons are ratings winners for channel ten. Both brilliant shows.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Think I might take the dog out, I'm that bored. At least the weather is nice.

I don't go to college, although I will be September. 

I've been doing nothing since June. :$


mooooooo ooooo oo o ooo o


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

With that I am out of here.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> With that I am out of here.


Despite almost never watching Basketball, I happened to catch that very moment live.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I don't go to college, although I will be September.
> 
> I've been doing nothing since June. :$


Lazy!
How old are ya ben?
edit; nm i just looked at your profile.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

18, 19 in December.

I did a year of A-Levels and got bored of it, left, couldn't get on the college course I wanted, thus I had to wait till September.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi Tom 

Damn that Sean makes a sexy barman at Scarletts. I'd kick my husband out of bed for him


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Rep, Rep for all. I think I shall now log off.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Heya Mrs.Cowie 
How you doin'?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Damn that Sean makes a sexy barman at Scarletts. I'd kick my husband out of bed for him


Are you talking about what I think you're talking about? :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dirty Sea Biscuit??? Sounds intriguing. Son of a bitch I need some sleep but I'm not tired.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Role Model said:


> Are you talking about what I think you're talking about? :side:


Eastenders  

Awww come on you're not on here 24/7 and I need my Brit fix regular like.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Haha You must be quite a few months behind with Eastenders then, that seems like years ago to me.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Dirty Sea Biscuit??? Sounds intriguing. Son of a bitch I need some sleep but I'm not tired.


Don't ask.



P1's rep comment said:


> Everytime you masturbate god kills a kitten.


 :lmao

Edit;
Gotta love enders.
Yeh Ben they are months behind us.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

This signals for goodbye and goodnight to all. Please enjoy the gif while I am away at the land with pink elephants and HOY SHIT!!! my cat just scared the living hell out of me. When did she come in here?

What was I saying? Oh yes goodbye and goodnight to all and enjoy the gif while I am away at sleepcity.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

7 months I think I worked out. We've caught up pretty well though, I started watching in 01 and they were showing 1995 (or '97??) episodes then (Tiff storyline) but we get an hour each day most months other months we get half an hour a day.

Eastenders is gold. The phone gets taken off the hook, the kids get gagged and friends get yelled at. Must see viewing.

I actually watched it as a kid. Arthur and his breakdown, Shell shagging Den. Real stuff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well Eastenders is getting worse and worse, in my mind.

Coronation Street will always be better for me. 

:$


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Cowie said:


> 7 months I think I worked out. We've caught up pretty well though, I started watching in 01 and they were showing 1995 (or '97??) episodes then (Tiff storyline) but we get an hour each day most months other months we get half an hour a day.
> 
> Eastenders is gold. The phone gets taken off the hook, the kids get gagged and friends get yelled at. Must see viewing.
> 
> I actually watched it as a kid. Arthur and his breakdown, Shell shagging Den. Real stuff.


I can't remember when i first started watching it, but it definitely wasn't as early as 95'/97' 



Role Model said:


> Well Eastenders is getting worse and worse, in my mind.
> 
> Coronation Street will always be better for me.
> 
> :$


:shocked: :no: Eastenders > Corry easily.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't have the time to get into Corrie Street unfortunately. Plus, I tape enders for my mum because she doesn't have pay tv (erm did I say the only reason I subscribe...yes gents I pay $60 a month to watch enders) and if I taped Corrie as well as enders I'd never have any blank tapes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've been watching Enders and Corrie for as long as I can remember. Sad really.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

I think i've been watching neighbours longer than eastenders.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I think i've been watching neighbours longer than eastenders.


Home & Away > Neighbours. Not I watched Home & Away for 5 years straight though :$

Truth - It's hilarious that crappy Aussie soaps get air time in the UK.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ugh I hate both Home & Away and Neighbours. Total trash.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

I really enjoy neighbours :$ 

and tbf nicky whelan is gorgeous. 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/334468-nicky-whelan-aka-pepper-neighbours-beach.html#post3917712
 ben you'll like her.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I like! But it's still not enough to make me even think about watching it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I like! But it's still not enough to make me even think about watching it.


Keeps me happy enough while watching it


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from school a few minutes ago 

PS. Corrie >>>>> Eastenders >>>>>>> All


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

xTOMx said:


> I really enjoy neighbours :$
> 
> and tbf nicky whelan is gorgeous.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/334468-nicky-whelan-aka-pepper-neighbours-beach.html#post3917712
> ben you'll like her.


Damn! I still aint watching it either.

Is Izzy in it over there yet? I swear I don't watch it but she's the lead of a band whose name eludes me right at this moment.

Rogue Traders. That's it! I love em but I can't remember their names LOL I'm shocking with band names.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just got back from school a few minutes ago
> 
> PS. Corrie >>>>> Eastenders >>>>>>> All


:shocked: :no: 
No chance matt.

Enders >> Neighbours >> Everything else >> Corrie


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Damn! I still aint watching it either.
> 
> Is Izzy in it over there yet? I swear I don't watch it but she's the lead of a band whose name eludes me right at this moment.


Izzy was it in it. But not anymore, she left a few months ago. We aren't that far behind you for neighbours i think its about 3months behind something like that. Might be abit more.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :shocked: :no:
> No chance matt.
> 
> Enders >> Neighbours >> Everything else >> Corrie


I just enjoy Corrie more, Enders is all death and divorce, too depressing :$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

xTOMx said:


> Izzy was it in it. But not anymore, she left a few months ago. We aren't that far behind you for neighbours i think its about 3months behind something like that. Might be abit more.


ooooooo I won't spoil then


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I might not be back for a while


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Cowie said:


> ooooooo I won't spoil then


 please dnt 

Truth; going for a ciggy


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Tom only likes Eastenders because all of the actors are West Ham fans :agree:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

You got shown up.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> You got shown up.


Que?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Que?


You know why.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm off to bed, toodle pip.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> You know why.


No I really don't


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth: Tom only likes Eastenders because all of the actors are West Ham fans :agree:


Truth - When I'm 18 my vote in the state election will have something to do with the opposition leader being a Chelsea Supporter. Call it stupid but I have to vote for someone so I'll go against the Chelsea supporter , I think his name is Ted Ballieu but I can't remember.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ugh tell me you didn't just say that


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> No I really don't


Its hard to recognize sometimes.

Played some B-ball yesterday by playing I mean dribbling a handful and passing and a handful of missing, one good NOTHING BUT NET SHOT made by this ax but... I was playing in a town with a pop. no bigger than 50, busted my thumb open and my friend was passing me the ball, I caught it... but with the side of my face. :/


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - When I'm 18 my vote in the state election will have something to do with the opposition leader being a Chelsea Supporter. Call it stupid but I have to vote for someone so I'll go against the Chelsea supporter , I think his name is Ted Ballieu but I can't remember.


LOL, political choices becuase of Sports teams 



jax_the_ax said:


> Its hard to recognize sometimes.


Whatever, if you're gonna be like this I'll just ignore you.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Tom only likes Eastenders because all of the actors are West Ham fans :agree:


Hahahah thats not entirely true. 
Although did you see the episode last week where Jim went into a pub and started chatting about West Ham over a pint, i marked out. 

Night Cowie


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Hahahah thats not entirely true.
> Although did you see the episode last week where Jim went into a pub and started chatting about West Ham over a pint, i marked out.
> 
> Night Cowie


No I haven't seen Enders for a while actually, its starting to bore me.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> No I haven't seen Enders for a while actually, its starting to bore me.


It was better back in the day when Grant and Phil were doing there gangsta thing.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I need a shirt that says awesome


----------



## notorious-sandhu (May 14, 2006)

Just got on. How is everyone?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

bored. yourself ns?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Sandhu, I'm OK thanks 

Truth: Just saw that in one thread Legend said that Kennedy and Finlay were the 2 best in the WWE. Could he be more up Pyro's ass.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Corrie >>> Eastenders.

It has everything, unlike Eastenders which is just depressing.

Love both though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The thread was dead when I got here, so I haven't killed it. Bastards.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model killed Hip-Hop :side:

I repped I.C randomly just recent


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Did he ever come back?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Did he ever come back?


No.

Truth: I killed the thread earlier :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shame really, although it was mega lame what he did.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Did he ever come back?


no I was bored and looked through the first 20 pages of the hip hop thread and decided to rep him don't know why i'm in school there is nothing to do this block

Even though what he did was stupid it's not something to make you leave IMO


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very embarrassing though, when he kept saying he was real hip hop, then stole someone elses work. 

I always liked the guy, but that was '_*whack*_'.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I always found him very suspicious, seemed to change his views on rappers alot. His favourite rappers list was different every day. That stealing the rap thing was really sad though, shame because he was a decent poster.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just got in from school. Hi everyone.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Very embarrassing though, when he kept saying he was real hip hop, then stole someone elses work.
> 
> I always liked the guy, but that was '_*whack*_'.


yep, he is one of the most hip-hop smart people I have seen(not literally seen of course)

my block is about to end in about a minute so I'm gone

I might make a rant on some more wack rappers if I get on my computer later today


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I still can't believe Pyro edited my post last night. Seeing his pro Batista post from late 2004 was surreal, I know a few people saved the pic


----------



## notorious-sandhu (May 14, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Just got in from school. Hi everyone.


Lolz. I haven't even started my school. I got a long holiday.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

notorious-sandhu said:


> Lolz. I haven't even started my school. I got a long holiday.


 This is our first week back from out 2 week holidays.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I still can't believe Pyro edited my post last night. Seeing his pro Batista post from late 2004 was surreal, I know a few people saved the pic


Damn I missed that.

I think Sinner has it in his sig. :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

For some reason, I actually remember reading that post when he first posted it in '04.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba showed me the post on MSN last night, I screenshotted it, then posted it

Truth: I have the "coolest" sig on this forum


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: watching boy meets world.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Bubba showed me the post on MSN last night, I screenshotted it, then posted it
> 
> Truth: I have the "coolest" sig on this forum


Now that, that is cool


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Now that, that is cool


Yea, the Brando/Deuce one is my fav


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, the Brando/Deuce one is my fav


Anything with Marlon Brando is cool.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - On May 1, I'm getting UFC 62, UFC 63, and Ultimate Iceman: Chuck Liddell all on DVD.

I am here by declaring May 1, to be my "UFC Day".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I doubt I'll ever buy any UFC dvds.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I have one hot Man Utd sig .

Sup people?.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I have one hot Man Utd sig .
> 
> Sup people?.


nm, just watching boy meets world.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> nm, just watching boy meets world.


Cool, I'm still in College unfortunatly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This has been one long day.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

POD said:


> Cool, I'm still in College unfortunatly.


that sucks . did you her the news about that VT shooting?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I have the "coolest" sig on this forum


Lies!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> that sucks . did you her the news about that VT shooting?


No I didnt whats that about :shocked:.

Edit: You're both lieing .


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

POD said:


> No I didnt whats that about :shocked:.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070417/ap_on_re_us/virginia_tech_shooting 

so many people killed :no:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Truth - I doubt I'll ever buy any UFC dvds.


 Considering we get UFC free here anyway it would be kinda pointless to buy the DVD's.



MrMondayNight™ said:


>


Oh my.....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I remember those Pyro days, or he might have been 'The Real WHC' at the time, something like that I think. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

i seen that picture for like the 5th time about pyro.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I wonder how that post got found.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - New Av and usertitle.

That Pyro post seems to markish to be him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You just find it, not hard at all, everyone knows how to find old posts.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Role Model i like you're sig alot.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> You just find it, not hard at all, everyone knows how to find old posts.


By going to the last page.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well you wouldn't find any Pyro posts there, but yeah.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Well you wouldn't find any Pyro posts there, but yeah.


Trash can then. I take it there is a cut off point in the WWE forums and then they go to the Trash can. Am I right?.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: .....................................


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - This thread died.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Really surprised the indy rule actually got changed for media. I was expecting it to maybe get slightly altered eventually, not totally wiped out in one day though.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Need I say it?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Really surprised the indy rule actually got changed for media. I was expecting it to maybe get slightly altered eventually, not totally wiped out in one day though.


Thank the Mods who battled in the staff room to get it removed.


*cough* me *cough*


Does it say anywhere that the rule is totally gone, I haven't bothered looking....


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

There are too many Got damn Kane marks in the smackdown section, where did these people come from


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Thank the Mods who battled in the staff room to get it removed.
> 
> 
> *cough* me *cough*
> ...


I didn't check the media handbook yet I just assumed it was changed since people were discussing it in that one thread.

I really hope people post some full indy shows with reasonable file sizes, not in like 15+ parts on rapidshare.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I've looked and I can't see any mention of it officially in the media section, untill that happens, people won't bother posting any full shows as they won't think it's allowed.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I didn't check the media handbook yet I just assumed it was changed since people were discussing it in that one thread.
> 
> I really hope people post some full indy shows with reasonable file sizes, not in like 15+ parts on rapidshare.


Yes it does, theres a thread that says something along the lines that full indy shows can now be posted. *Edit; at least it did last night/morning. *

Its gona be hard for people to post full indy shows with a small amount of files though as most indy shows run longer than wwe ppvs. *edit; unless of course they are stupidly bad quality. *

Anyway how u doin delfin?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> *Yes it does, theres a thread that says something along the lines that full indy shows can now be posted. Edit; at least it did last night/morning. *
> 
> Its gona be hard for people to post full indy shows with a small amount of files though as most indy shows run longer than wwe ppvs.
> 
> Anyway how u doin delfin?


Where? 

Doesn't seem to be there now, which is odd.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Where?
> 
> Doesn't seem to be there now, which is odd.


I put in an edit! 
It was there last night, but its not there anymore.
*Edit; i bolded them to make them easier for you to see ben*


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Thank the Mods who battled in the staff room to get it removed.
> 
> 
> *cough* me *cough*
> ...


And just remind me who was the only mod to post support of the rule when it was first suggested  strange how quickly people change there minds when it suits them


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I didn't check the media handbook yet I just assumed it was changed since people were discussing it in that one thread.
> 
> I really hope people post some full indy shows with reasonable file sizes, not in like 15+ parts on rapidshare.



You'll struggle i've never seen one in a small number of parts on any site and since we don't even have people here supplying wwe and tna media in small files i doubt you'll get indy shows in small files. In fact i'd say 99% of the full shows that do get posted will come from 2 other sites which i can't name and if they do you'll be looking at around 16 parts on rapidshare


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Platt said:


> And just remind me who was the only mod to post support of the rule when it was first suggested  strange how quickly people change there minds when it suits them


Yeah and I haven't hid that fact at all, I said I wanted the rule, but that was many months ago, not wanting to spend money on DVD's is enough to chance my mind, so yeah you saying that is frankly foolish.

Plus I sat on the fence when it came to the rule.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; im still gona buy indy dvds.

Dvds > downloads, in terms of quality.

*Edit; killa *


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; im still gona buy indy dvds.
> 
> Dvds > downloads, in terms of quality.
> 
> *Edit; killa *



:agree:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: That was one of the worst Raw's I have ever seen. :no:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think im gona bother watching it sounds like a waste of 2hours of my life.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I only saw the Cade/Hardy match and its good to see someone else winning for a change.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I only saw the first part this mourning when Umaga faced the fan. Gonna watch it when I get home.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'm looking forward to ECW tonight I hope it's better than last nights RAW the only thing good about RAW was the crowd.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - New Maria pics were posted 5 Mins ago on wwe.com and i posted them!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Platt you pumped for the new Smallville on thursday?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Fuck that dude /\


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Fuck that dude /\


It's always the people that you least expect. :no:

He doesn't really look like the killer type to me.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Just got my hair cut by an old dude with a serious case of the shakes. Looking at it now, I'll probably just shave it all off just so that it's even.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: someone made a thread about hangover. mrmonty i think you should help him


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I'm contemplating shaving my hair off for the summer. I'm fed up having longish hair now.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: someone made a thread about hangover. mrmonty i think you should help him


Truth - The guy is a dumbass, he drank way too much (if the story is true). The solution, don't get drunk so you can avoid hangovers.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> It's always the people that you least expect. :no:
> 
> He doesn't really look like the killer type to me.


Oh what you were expecting a *****. Thats right, Im playing the race card. Don't make me get Al Sharpton on your ass


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - The guy is a dumbass, he drank way too much (if the story is true). The solution, don't get drunk so you can avoid hangovers.


true. btw denver is doing good this year, but lakers will upset the suns


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh what you were expecting a *****. Thats right, Im playing the race card. Don't make me get Al Sharpton on your ass


No, lol. He just looked like a quiet person, all those crazy killers are the silent type.

Edit- I don't really care about Denver, I just like AI. My team is the Detroit Pistons.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Hey Platt you pumped for the new Smallville on thursday?



Yeah and even more pumped for the next Heroes although its probably just one episode before another break :no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> No, lol. He just looked like a quiet person, all those crazy killers are the silent type.
> 
> Edit- I don't really care about Denver, I just like AI. My team is the Detroit Pistons.


Pistons, are doing well too. there going to beat orlando, not because orlando is the 8th seed but because pistons are to hard to stop. maybe orlando can, no win is guaranteed


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> Pistons, are doing well too. there going to beat orlando, not because orlando is the 8th seed but because pistons are to hard to stop. maybe orlando can, no win is guaranteed


Truth - Orlando has no chance to beat us. They'll win 1 game if they are lucky.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Heroes FTW, my fav show on TV :agree: and thanks to platt i can get the newest shows


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^I told Jason (ADR) about the show and he's hooked


Platt said:


> Yeah and even more pumped for the next Heroes although its probably just one episode before another break :no:


Yea, I friggen hate how the season is broken up. With those types of shows its easy to get lost because of all the stories going on


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I don't get why everyone is doing shit to their usernames. Making them italic, changing colors, adding a shadow. They all look absolutely terrible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oh.

lol at everyone taking Nolo King seriously:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/336418-why-gail-kim-released-wwe.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> oh.
> 
> lol at everyone taking Nolo King seriously:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/336418-why-gail-kim-released-wwe.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> oh.
> 
> lol at everyone taking Nolo King seriously:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/336418-why-gail-kim-released-wwe.html


How can you take him serious when he said that Jackie Gayda, Melina, Stacy, and Candice are good wrestlers?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: nolo king is a monster heel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How can you take him serious when he said that Jackie Gayda, Melina, Stacy, and Candice are good wrestlers?


I have no idea. I guess they don't know how he is. "No wonder you have so many red rep bars".


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: nolo king is a idiot


fixed


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> fixed


*an idiot 

Yeah obviously that aswell. Goes without saying really.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How can you take him serious when he said that Jackie Gayda, *Melina*, Stacy, and Candice are good wrestlers?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> *an idiot
> 
> Yeah obviously that aswell. Goes without saying really.


true. so i forgot one letter.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


She's decent, nothing special. I rate Gail Kim higher than her in the ring. The other three flat out suck though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> true. so i forgot one letter.


Yes, yes you did.

Truth: It upsets me that the Italian fan on RAW has got a bigger push and better mic skills than Shelton :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: It upsets me that the Italian fan on RAW has got a bigger push and better mic skills than Chris Masters :$


fixed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> She's decent, nothing special. I rate Gail Kim higher than her in the ring. The other three flat out suck though.


:ns 

Jack's gonna kill some Chinamen next week.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> fixed


Once again thankyou 

:side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Once again thankyou


you're welcome


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm here


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just got on here myself as well.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello to both of you, hows it going? 

Truth: Bored.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :ns
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



We're behind over here


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm good how are you?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RDX said:


> I'm good how are you?


Also good thanks, just reading the ongoing ECW spoilers. Sounds good so far 

ECW > RAW


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Also good thanks, just reading the ongoing ECW spoilers. Sounds good so far
> 
> Sd and ECW > RAW


fixed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> We're behind over here


:$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> fixed


True.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm doing well. 

Truth: I didn't like Raw that much last night.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm checking out the ECW Spoilers right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think I'm gonna pull a "skb" and get my next 10000 posts by posting in the currently listening thread.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I think I'm gonna pull a "skb" and get my next 10000 posts by posting in the currently listening thread.


*lol that thread should be in this section*


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Filming takes it out of you. I am so so tired


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn 3,004 posts of spam.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: May work on some BTB stuff.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Filming takes it out of you. I am so so tired


*you been doing the filming or are you being filmed?*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Filming was always tiring but I always had fun with it as well.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Damn 3,004 posts of spam.


*lol yep.


I love how you put "Role Model" on Maria's cleavage. How'd you do that?*


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *lol yep.
> 
> 
> I love how you put "Role Model" on Maria's cleavage. How'd you do that?*


He didn't 

Ben, they all think you made that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *lol that thread should be in this section*


I know. I think I know why its in that section though...


Role Model said:


> Damn 3,004 posts of spam.


:lmao I think I'm "only" (compared to him) at 400 posts.

I'm sure if you included the previous currently listening thread that got dumped, it would be more for him.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Working on my World Cup Promo. I just don't want to mess it up for my team.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Dark Church, are you writing Week 4?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Lady B said:


> He didn't
> 
> Ben, they all think you made that


*Well I didn't mean the "you" literally. I figured someone made it and my first guess was you. Because you've made banners for RM before.*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Posted in the WWE section for the first time in ages. MVP can do that to a guy :$


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah RDX I am in Week 4.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Cool, I already sent in my match for this week . I will show it to you via PM if you'd like.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sure I don't mind checking it out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Posted in the WWE section for the first time in ages. MVP can do that to a guy :$


*You should change your username to Fast Eddie. :0*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Posted in the WWE section for the first time in ages. MVP can do that to a guy :$


Now we need KK_UK to post there too. After all, according to some people you guys should of been modded for the WWE section.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: its 11:43 and im going to go play yahoo pool. wow im bored.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *You should change your username to Fast Eddie. :0*


Hey you stayed home after all! See how nice it is to take my advice 

Fast Eddie as in the legally blind indy wrestler :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Now we need KK_UK to post there too. After all, according to some people you guys should of been modded for the WWE section.


Hey it didn't hurt Holt 

Truth: Yeah, some people being btbgod, who only mentioned my name because I helped him with his maths homework :$

Edit: I'm going with Fast Eddie the drunken pool hustler :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: NVM, i not playing pool. watching nba dunk contest on youtube, i wish kobe was in it and dunking and not being a judge.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hey you stayed home after all! See how nice it is to take my advice
> 
> Fast Eddie as in the legally blind indy wrestler :side:


*lol yeah I did. Good advice is good advice.. what can I say? 


and naw, Fast Eddie as in the Paul Newman character. *


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Swell, Paul Newman > Legally blind indy wrestler...

Truth: Seamus O Shaugnessy was on ECW dark match! Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> * Fast Eddie as in the Paul Newman character. *


Good thats a much better Fast Eddie.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Soon I will read.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth - I have no idea who the fuck posted above me cause of the damn ugly user title effects.

Truth - Watching Kobashi/Misawa '97, arguably the greatest Puroresu Match ever.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth - I have no idea who the fuck posted above me cause of the damn ugly user title effects.


Truth - At least someone else agrees with me that these usertitle effects are ugly.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Truth: My biology homework sucks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - At least someone else agrees with me that these usertitle effects are ugly.


Ugly and unnessessary :agree:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Some people like them, so it's all cool by me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: It pisses me off Cena got booed yet Lashley got a great pop last night.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

FS and Mr. Perfect are online. What's up guys ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oh.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey DeeCee, not a lot, chilling out doing my biology homework.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: It pisses me off Cena got booed yet Lashley got a great pop last night.


Better get used to it, Lashley is pretty much now "the man" in WWE and will be for a long time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I tried to change my username color but it didn't work *


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Ugly and unnessessary :agree:


Yep.

Hey Dc., not too much bro. Sup with you?


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Greaatt, I hate biology too. 

Geography is more interesting.

Maybe I should go to a cigarette.



Mr. Perfect said:


> Yep.
> 
> Hey Dc., not too much bro. Sup with you?


Nothing much either, just chillin' and listen' some music.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Best Rep Message Ever by MrMonty!

Truth: If given a tissue, a paper clip and a cryptic crossword, MacGuyver could make TNA interesting 
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^ 

Shit, forgot United were on the box. Over and out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I tried to change my username color but it didn't work *


I dont think paid members can change it. Maybe its because we already have a "colored username".


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I saw all the user name jazz on IE (most don't work on Firefox) and they're nothing special. Oh well, at least there's something sort of worthwhile in the store now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Better get used to it, Lashley is pretty much now "the man" in WWE and will be for a long time.


I know 

Lashley/Cena will mainevent Mania24


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm starving son


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I know
> 
> Lashley/Cena will mainevent Mania24


I would expect that to be true, I hope if they did do that it would be a world title unification match or something to up the stakes and really add to the "who's the man in WWE" element.

Truth - 3 World Titles in one company is overkill and makes you belts less significant.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I would expect that to be true, I hope if they did do that it would be a world title unification match or something to up the stakes and really add to the "who's the man in WWE" element.
> 
> Truth - 3 World Titles in one company is overkill and makes you belts less significant.


That's a good idea, it would add something to the match. The only problem would be that WWE would be reluctant to let one of them lose in the mainevent at Mania


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I dont think paid members can change it. Maybe its because we already have a "colored username".


*lol I must like wasting my points then. *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *lol I must like wasting my points then. *


hey sabrina. how are you doing?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: Here. 

Truth: I only have 3 days left of school till 2008, thank god.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, can't change our username color, which sucks. Black text w/ red glow woulda been sick, and fit my avatar perfectly.

Hey FS, feel like making me a banner?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, can't change our username color, which sucks. Black text w/ red glow woulda been sick, and fit my avatar perfectly.
> 
> Hey FS, feel like making me a banner?


Indy marks don't deserve banners.....WWE Mods do :agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> That's a good idea, it would add something to the match. The only problem would be that WWE would be reluctant to let one of them lose in the mainevent at Mania


Adding a backstory so important like that would make the match seem even bette than it actually was ala Hogan/Andre or Hogan/Warrior and would provide a real Wrestlemania moment. Sometimes you gotta bite the bullet though, both guys seem to be complete company men so I doubt either of them would have a problem doing the job. Really though just being in a match with those stipulations would be an honor and personally I would feel privliged to be in that spotlight win lose or draw.

Sweet a Hiroshi Hase match is on my tape now


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Best Rep Message Ever by MrMonty!
> 
> Truth: If given a tissue, a paper clip and a cryptic crossword, MacGuyver could make TNA interesting
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


*That's friggin classic 


Jeff, I'm wonderful. How are you? Congrats on your Lakers making the playoffs. Good luck playing Phoenix *


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Soon out !


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *That's friggin classic
> 
> 
> Jeff, I'm wonderful. How are you? Congrats on your Lakers making the playoffs. Good luck playing Phoenix *


im good, i just finsihed watching the nba dunk contest and 3 point shootout on youtube. thanl you . i hope Phoenix misses all there 3 point shots. there defense sucks, and they win by offense. 

do you want to play pool?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ not going to happen. Suns will beat the Lakers in the playoffs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Hiroshi Hase is the best midcarder ever, shame he never won a big title.

Truth: None of you probably know who the hell I'm talking about (or care). :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

It would take an Act of God....or Paul Heyman...... to make TNA interesting


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Indy marks don't deserve banners.....WWE Mods do :agree:


This indy mark sent FS three awesome matches. What have you done? Get to the back of the line. 

And that has nothing to do with your ethnicity, it's just how it goes.


> It would take an Act of God to make TNA interesting


Well, you think Christian Cage is boring, so I can't take you seriously.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: New avatar to match my user title.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Hiroshi Hase is the best midcarder ever, shame he never won a big title.
> 
> Truth: None of you probably know who the hell I'm talking about (or care). :$


I know who he is. Don't know too much about him, but I know who he is.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> going to happen. Lakers will beat the Suns in the playoffs.


fixed


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Just read the ECW spoilers. So is the ECW writing team on the same drugs the TNA writing team is on?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Adding a backstory so important like that would make the match seem even bette than it actually was ala Hogan/Andre or Hogan/Warrior and would provide a real Wrestlemania moment. Sometimes you gotta bite the bullet though, both guys seem to be complete company men so I doubt either of them would have a problem doing the job. Really though just being in a match with those stipulations would be an honor and personally I would feel privliged to be in that spotlight win lose or draw.
> 
> Sweet a Hiroshi Hase match is on my tape now


Although they are going to probably be the 2 biggest guys in WWE in the up coming years, only Cena is over enough to have a match of the same level of importance as Hogan/Andre, or Hogan/Warrior. Yes Lashley is over, he just doesn't 'have it' to be in such an important match. The only way that that match could work if it was for something huge eg, if Lashley lost ECW would cease to exist, and vis versa with Cena and RAW.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

The Lakers would be lucky to go 5 with the Suns LOL. They certainly aren't beating them.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I know who he is. Don't know too much about him, but I know who he is.


Well thats a start I guess, his 3 big claims to fame are inventing the Northern Lights Suplex, being in the Muta Scale match and being elected to Japanese Congress. Hell of a wrestler.

Cro Cop's high left kick > Liddell's Punch but Liddell > Cro Cop


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Hiroshi Hase is the best midcarder ever, shame he never won a big title.
> 
> Truth: None of you probably know who the hell I'm talking about (or care). :$


 He was in the Muta scale match right?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, can't change our username color, which sucks. Black text w/ red glow woulda been sick, and fit my avatar perfectly.
> 
> Hey FS, feel like making me a banner?


Yeah, of course, pm me what you want and i'll do it after my biology homework.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Well thats a start I guess, his 3 big claims to fame are inventing the Northern Lights Suplex, being in the Muta Scale match and being elected to Japanese Congress. Hell of a wrestler.
> 
> Cro Cop's high left kick > Liddel's Punch but Liddel > Cro Cop


Mirko couldn't even knock out Eddie Sanchez with the left kick, Liddell knocked out Couture. Mirko needs to redeem himself on Saturday.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Well, you think Christian Cage is boring, so I can't take you seriously.


In my eyes, he's just as boring as Tomko, I just can't stomach him as a world champ


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

j20 said:


> He was in the Muta scale match right?


:agree:

Truth: Bleeding profusely = ratings!

AMP I didn't know that, I don't get to follow shoot fighting as well as I'd like to


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> im good, i just finsihed watching the nba dunk contest and 3 point shootout on youtube. thanl you . i hope Phoenix misses all there 3 point shots. there defense sucks, and they win by offense.
> 
> do you want to play pool?


*Can't play right now. Maybe later though.


I pick Phoenix to win in 5 games. But the Lakers will at least show up in 3 of those games.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> fixed


Don't make me laugh. The Lakers will win 1 game, maybe 2, but they won't beat the Suns. The Suns have been a complete cohesive unit, while the Lakers usually have to rely on Kobe. The Suns also have a much deeper roster than the Lakers.

Nash does nothing but improve his teammates, and he's been better than ever this year. Kobe has done well, but he doesn't try to improve his teammates, so most of the praise or blame goes on him.

Suns are just better.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> :agree:
> 
> Truth: Bleeding profusely = ratings!
> 
> AMP I didn't know that, I don't get to follow shoot fighting as well as I'd like to


 Mass Transit?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: My exams start on the 30th of April!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Can't play right now. Maybe later though.
> 
> 
> I pick Phoenix to win in 5 games. But the Lakers will at least show up in 3 of those games.*


ok

you too? its 4 sun fans (MVP Weedman, Sabrina, Derek, Tyler).

im a laker fan until i die.

Derek, having a better team is one thing, using the team right is something else.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> :agree:
> 
> Truth: Bleeding profusely = ratings!
> 
> AMP I didn't know that, I don't get to follow shoot fighting as well as I'd like to


Watch Saturday night (if you're free). Cro Cop is fighting


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

j20 said:


> Mass Transit?


Nah, The Muta scale.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

j20 said:


> Mass Transit?


I've actually never seen that clip, is it worse than Muta?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Just read the ECW spoilers. So is the ECW writing team on the same drugs the TNA writing team is on?


Well, RAW seemed pretty bad too, so maybe it's something in the water? Y'know...the mainstream wrestling water...

And RaS, start working on a promo for the World Cup.


> I've actually never seen that clip, is it worse than Muta?


Not even fucking close. However, Colt Cabana's bleeding at the FYF: Chicago show is close to Muta's, probably an 8 on the Muta scale.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RaS said:


> Truth: My exams start on the 30th of April!


Thanks for signing up for the debate League . 

Others should do the same :side:

|
|
|
|
|
\/​


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Watch Saturday night (if you're free). Cro Cop is fighting


It's free this weekend UFC 70 right?

I like UFC but the PPV's are really expensive to watch especially by myself thats a lot of the reason I don't watch as much as I'd like. I know a bar that has the UFC events free but it about as far away in the twin cities as possible from where I live 

Truth: I want to see UFC 71 though

Edit: Thanks for the Info spartan, I should be getting the 1st 4 FYF shows in a day or two.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Well, RAW seemed pretty bad too, so maybe it's something in the water? Y'know...the mainstream wrestling water...


I didn't watch Raw so I don't know how bad it was. I'm just upset at


Spoiler



ECW rushing the tension between Punk and Burke


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

wwepigred said:


> He will probably lose it next week lol
> 
> I think he looks like a good wrestler
> 
> We will have to wait and see lol


...

:no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok
> 
> you too? its 4 sun fans (MVP Weedman, Sabrina, Derek, Tyler).


*Just because I pick Phoenix to win doesn't mean I'm a Phoenix fan.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> It's free this weekend UFC 70 right?
> 
> I like UFC but the PPV's are really expensive to watch especially by myself thats a lot of the reason I don't watch as much as I'd like. I know a bar that has the UFC events free but it about as far away in the twin cities as possible from where I live
> 
> Truth: I want to see UFC 71 though


Yup, UFC 70 is free this weekend. All Hooter establishments televise UFC PPVs if there's one closer then the place you know but I understand with the whole money thing. It's best when you can split it with some friends.

Honestly, UFC 71 is a pretty weak card as it stands (hopefully Jardine is added). Liddell vs. Jackson is enough to sell most fans though.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Just because I pick Phoenix to win doesn't mean I'm a Phoenix fan.*


true, but still  

sabrina which wwe superstar do you want to get a push?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Knowing that Phoenix is going to win doesn't make a you a fan, it makes you smart .

As far as the series goes though Phoenix should be able to control the tempo, Lakers won't be able to keep up and will lose.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yup, UFC 70 is free this weekend. All Hooter establishments televise UFC PPVs if there's one closer then the place you know but I understand with the whole money thing. It's best when you can split it with some friends.
> 
> Honestly, UFC 71 is a pretty weak card as it stands (hopefully Jardine is added). Liddell vs. Jackson is enough to sell most fans though.


Yeah most of my "good" friends live a few hours away, I drove 3 hours for wrestlemania.
Think theres still a hooters in the Mall of America, I could go there thats only about 20 minutes. Parking might suck though :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> true, but still
> 
> sabrina which wwe superstar do you want to get a push?


*They need to push that guy named Cena. He's going to be a big star some day. *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Meh, the NBA Playoffs are too predictable for my liking. Hence my new "AMP Thinks" 

But since it's the semi-hot topic, Suns will win in 4 or 5.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yeah most of my "good" friends live a few hours away, I drove 3 hours for wrestlemania.
> Think theres still a hooters in the Mall of America, I could go there thats only about 20 minutes. Parking might suck though :lmao


Got to get there early, that's for sure. I remember going to a hooters for a UFC event and I got there at like 9:45 and couldn't find a seat, which sucked. Luckily I saw some people I knew and chilled with them.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *They need to push that guy named Cena. He's going to be a big star some day. *


he's ok. 

you hear the news about that shooting?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - The Suns won't the NBA title, they won't even get to the finals. It will be either Dallas or the Spurs (as much as I hate them) taking on the Pistons with Detroit winning the title. 

I can only hope. My Pistons were tremendous underdogs when we faced the Lakers 3 years ago in the NBA finals. They had Shaq, Kobe, Karl Malone, and GP. We won the championship, so never say never.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> he's ok.
> 
> you hear the news about that shooting?


Everyone in the US has heard about that news, Jeff.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Truth: Watching 24 now, taking a break from homework.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> he's ok.
> 
> you hear the news about that shooting?


*Yeah.. it's sad.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - The Suns won't the NBA title, they won't even get to the finals. It will be either Dallas or the Spurs (as much as I hate them)


I know.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - The Suns won't the NBA title, they won't even get to the finals. It will be either Dallas or the Spurs (as much as I hate them) taking on the Pistons with Detroit winning the title.
> 
> I can only hope. My Pistons were tremendous underdogs when we faced the Lakers 3 years ago in the NBA finals. They had Shaq, Kobe, Karl Malone, and GP. We won the championship, so never say never.


You are clearly overlooking the Raptors


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Everyone in the US has heard about that news, Jeff.


true.

sabrina what was the whole point of the shooting? to get attention?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - The Suns won't the NBA title, they won't even get to the finals. It will be either Dallas or the Spurs (as much as I hate them) taking on the Pistons with Detroit winning the title.
> 
> I can only hope. My Pistons were tremendous underdogs when we faced the Lakers 3 years ago in the NBA finals. They had Shaq, Kobe, Karl Malone, and GP. We won the championship, so never say never.


It will be the Suns, Mavs, or Spurs against the Heat or Pistons in the Finals most likely. The Bulls and Cavs have outside shots.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Eddie Kingston is literally the Cactus Jack of the indys when it comes to promos.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Some guy started a Bobby Lashley fan club, should I PM him to join?

:lmao


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Mum has the TV remote. :cuss:


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> You are clearly overlooking the Raptors


Truth - No, I'm not p). The team I'm overlooking in the East the most is Chicago. For some reason they always play well against the Pistons. I'm worried about them. I hope they get knocked out in the 1st round.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> true.
> 
> sabrina what was the whole point of the shooting? to get attention?


Nobody can rationally think about what his motives were because his mind was so irrational that the only person that understood it was him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> true.
> 
> sabrina what was the whole point of the shooting? to get attention?


*I doubt it Jeff. It's not like he can wake up today and read the papers. If he did this to get the attention he would have surrendered to enjoy the attention he got.

The guy just had major mental problems. *


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Some guy started a Bobby Lashley fan club, should I PM him to join?
> 
> :lmao


"Instant Ratings" Bobby Lashley deserves an entire country to be named after him.

I hereby proclaim that Africa will no longer be known as Africa. From now on and forevermore, it'll known as Lashleyland.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Nobody can rationally think about what his motives were because his mind was so irrational that the only person that understood it was him.


That said, it really makes me worry what Nolo King is gonna do?

Spartanlax, your absolutely right.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Sabrina's right.

Some people just ain't right. No real deep, complicated meaning behind it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Some guy started a Bobby Lashley fan club, should I PM him to join?
> 
> :lmao


PM him with some long list of users who always joked about liking Lashley. Who cares if said users get a little mad.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> That said, it really makes me worry what Nolo King is gonna do?


He'll chase people with Ice Cream scoopers while yelling "KHALIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!"


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ I just found out that the Supershow I am going to on May 29th in my home town will be Smackdown and Saturday Night Main Event, not ECW .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> He'll chase people with Ice Cream scoopers while yelling "KHALIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!"


*Lawls!*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I doubt it Jeff. It's not like he can wake up today and read the papers. If he did this to get the attention he would have surrendered to enjoy the attention he got.
> 
> The guy just had major mental problems. *


true. 

yeah, but this kind of thing sucks. students getting killed because they were learning :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> *Lawls!*


:lmao

the 'lawls' was a nice touch while talking about nolo king.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Trying to think of a new banner idea.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Trying to think of a new banner idea.


Something that doesn't involve The Teacher and The Vampire.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Making myself a new banner and then I'll do my World Cup promo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - No, I'm not p). The team I'm overlooking in the East the most is Chicago. For some reason they always play well against the Pistons. I'm worried about them. I hope they get knocked out in the 1st round.


No one is even looking at the Raptors, I love it. Raptors have a solid team, they might just have to surprise a few Americans.



Dark Church said:


> Truth: Trying to think of a new banner idea.


CM Punk? 

PS: Join the debate League!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Something that doesn't involve The Teacher and The Vampire.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Sabrina's right.
> 
> Some people just ain't right. No real deep, complicated meaning behind it.


Nice gif


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Don't worry CM Punk ruined the New Breed for me.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Something that doesn't involve The Teacher and The Vampire.


LMAO

I can't wait to make gifs of Rashad beating Tito


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> true.
> 
> yeah, but this kind of thing sucks. students getting killed because they were learning :no:


*Yeah it does. But that's life. That type of stuff has been going on forever and people think..what is the world coming too?... it's not coming to anything. It's just the way life is.


Sad but true*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Don't worry CM Punk ruined the New Breed for me.


Nice preferences:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> LMAO
> 
> I can't wait to make gifs of Rashad beating Tito


You'll be waiting awhile (not saying it won't happen but it's not happening until late August).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need a .gif of Yuji Nagata kicking Hiroshi Tanahashi in the head at the end of there recent IWGP title match. That was a damn stiff kick.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You'll be waiting awhile (not saying it won't happen but it's not happening until late August).


I thought it was early June:sad:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I thought that fight was happening in July.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

New Halo2 Maps today! :O


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fuck, I was thinking of 74 which has Couture/Mirko and Sherk/Franca. 73 (Evans/Ortiz) is happening July 7th


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: it is July 7th.

UFC 73 — July 7 (Las Vegas, Nev.)
Champion Anderson Silva vs. Nate Marquardt (for middleweight title)
Tito Ortiz vs. Rashad Evans
Jorge Gurgel vs. Jamie Varner


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I need a .gif of Yuji Nagata kicking Hiroshi Tanahashi in the head at the end of there recent IWGP title match. That was a damn stiff kick.


:agree:

I like Nagata. He teamed with Angle which makes him the best wrestler of all-time ever!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yeah it does. But that's life. That type of stuff has been going on forever and people think..what is the world coming too?... it's not coming to anything. It's just the way life is.
> 
> 
> Sad but true*


i know, but thats jsut a sad way to end life 

yeah. 

sabrina if you had a wish, and could wish for anything what would you wish for? besides for more wishes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Holy hell, according to MMAWeekly, the rumor is now that Sherk/Franca will take place at 73 and GSP has been added to the 74 card. 73 looks fucking awesome now.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Either way both 73 and 74 should be great cards.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> sabrina if you had a wish, and could wish for anything what would you wish for? besides for more wishes.



*bigger breasts.*


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - After reading the ECW results I'm looking forward to the show.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *bigger breasts.*


 ok. why? and im just wodering. 

i would wish for the lakers to win every time in the playoffs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:
 

> Truth - After reading the ECW results I'm looking forward to the show.


Does Umaga help an Italian fan defeat Lashley for the ECW title?

I won't be satisfied until every WWE title is held by Italian fans.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *bigger breasts.*


So you wanna......get a room :side:


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *bigger breasts.*


Great wish


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok. why? and im just wodering.


*Because they aren't big enough.*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Because they aren't big enough.*


ok. i guess that will work, i said any wish besides more wishes.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> Does Umaga help an Italian fan defeat Lashley for the ECW title?
> 
> I won't be satisfied until every WWE title is held by Italian fans.


Sadly no but Punk is all over the show.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *bigger breasts.*


Truth: breast's are fun wither way, larger ones are just eye candy.

Truth: Now I feel dirty... :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Sadly no but Punk is all over the show.


The rush of his new feud is lame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You are the Last Dragon
You posses the power of the Glow (of the glow)


Sabrina, it's like Cowie said last night, anything more than a handful is a waste.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Watching Breaking Benjamin's new live DVD.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Just watched Maria's Secret Session's video. That woman is the definition of perfection.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The rush of his new feud is lame.


I have to see it on TV first before I judge it I could see a Burke vs Punk feud in the future though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok. i guess that will work, i said any wish besides more wishes.


*Yep, you put no limitations on breasts. 



McQueen, you know how to free a genie from her bottle? *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I have to see it on TV first before I judge it I could see a Burke vs Punk feud in the future though.


Based on the spoilers, it's going to happen sooner rather than later. They could have delayed it for so much longer. Hopefully they don't rush the first match, that would be super lame.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *
> 
> McQueen, you know how to free a genie from her bottle? *


No, but shaving and a haircut so girls aren't afraid of me might be a good start. I don't really give a fuck about how i look.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yep, you put no limitations on breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> McQueen, you know how to free a genie from her bottle? *


true, you got me there.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, it's their first hour together and already tension, miscommunication, etc? Buuuuuullshiiiit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yep, you put no limitations on breasts.
> 
> 
> 
> McQueen, you know how to free a genie from her bottle? *


Bump: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3970992-post39565.html

:side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No, but shaving and a haircut so girls aren't afraid of me might be a good start. I don't really give a fuck about how i look.


*Huh? Ya lost me there. *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bump: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3970992-post39565.html
> 
> :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, it's their first hour together and already tension, miscommunication, etc? Buuuuuullshiiiit.


Dutch Mantell writes ECW.

Odd how WWE TV has gone to shit ever since Stephanie got a new title or w/e.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bump: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3970992-post39565.html
> 
> :side:


:lmao

I saw that the first time and laughed and the fact you bumped it makes it better!

Ahh sabrina I was making fun of myself


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Based on the spoilers, it's going to happen sooner rather than later. They could have delayed it for so much longer. Hopefully they don't rush the first match, that would be super lame.


True by the way change you're sig nothing owns the NBA playoffs it's going to be great this year exspecially the West :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> True by the way change you're sig nothing owns the NBA playoffs it's going to be great this year exspecially the West :agree:


:agree: 

any match-ups between the Suns, Spurs and Mavs should kick ass.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Posting from the downstair PC because my pc net isnt working, it sucks.

Edit: Has the skin changed? The background is now white for me???


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> I saw that the first time and laughed and the fact you bumped it makes it better!
> 
> Ahh sabrina I was making fun of myself


I rule 

The NBA Playoffs are too predictable for my liking. 9/10 times the higher seed wins.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I would comment on the breast talk, but Lady Croft is underage, so i'll pass. 

I just watched a documentary about this fat dude, he's like gonna die if he doesn't stop eatking, but he doesn't care because he just wants to eat.

Ass.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LoL, Ampy. I miss so much on here. People probably think I ignore them.  Sent ya a rep. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Posting from the downstair PC because my pc net isnt working, it sucks.
> 
> Edit: Has the skin changed? The background is now white for me???



*Did you watch The Crow yet?*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *LoL, Ampy. I miss so much on here. People probably think I ignore them.  Sent ya a rep. *


Sent you a PM


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i am really close to banning someone on the site im admin in.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Not yet but its definatley on my to do list, I will probs watch it tommorow.

I downloaded it from torrentspy, I love that website.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not a Slim Thug, I'm a Fat Mac


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I would comment on the breast talk, but Lady Croft is underage, so i'll pass.


Good call, AMP on the other hand is going white R.Kelly on us


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

17 is legal in a lot of states


ballin son


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Now is the first time I have seen the glowing usernames because I usually run Opera.

I think its a good think, they look rather tacky.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spoiler



Deuce and Domino beat London and Kendrick for the titles.



o


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Good call, AMP on the other hand is going white R.Kelly on us


As the old saying goes:

SO?!?!?!?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just requested a Hermes Franca banner.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Just requested a Hermes Franca banner.


What a downer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I know that makes Holt happy.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

What's wrong with Franca?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


It was inevitable.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It was inevitable.


:hb


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> As the old saying goes:
> 
> SO?!?!?!?


I thought the old saying was "if there's grass on the field then play ball"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I thought the old saying was "if there's grass on the field then play ball"


Only Mike Tyson says that


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> What's wrong with Franca?


Nothin, the name just doesn't jump out at you. I do hope that he beats Sherk though.

To Holt: My saying is easier to type.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Only Mike Tyson says that


right before he eats your children.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Gonna watch more of Souled Out 1998.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> right before he eats your children.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I could had swore I saw AMP on a episode of to catch a predator


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I could had swore I saw AMP on a episode of to catch a predator


Except you've never seen me before. So that makes sense.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Except you've never seen me before. So that makes sense.


Damn, I'v been exposed :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Damn, I'v been exposed :side:


Would you like to take a seat?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Only 12 grand, let's start a pool!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Except you've never seen me before. So that makes sense.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Damn, I'v been exposed :side:


If you thought it was me then he must have been one good looking person


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Damn, I'v been exposed :side:


Truth: Exposing yourself will get you booked on "To Catch a Predator" faster than anything.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> Only 12 grand, let's start a pool!


Meh, I'll just spray paint the one I currently have red.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I thought the old saying was "if there's grass on the field then play ball"


*But I shave.  *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *But I shave.  *


Good girl.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Due to fear of incriminating myself i'm not even going to comment on Sabrina's last comment.

Edit: But Jeffdivalover will :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i love sabrina


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I was drinking a pepsi when I read Sabrina's comment, so now there's soda all over my keyboard and my screen.


Smart move McQueen


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

But spray paint has nothing on good paint and gloss.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm underage myself, so I can say whateva the fuck I want!

Ballin'!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *But I shave.  *


Room? :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm underage myself, so I can say whateva the fuck I want!
> 
> Ballin'!


Hey Spartanlax I was reading the thread on the VA Tech news and for whats it's worth sorry about your friend man 

On ligher note: Amp ^^^ :lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hey Spartanlax I was reading the thread on the VA Tech news and for whats it's worth sorry about your friend man


Thanks man. I'm fine myself, as I never knew my friend's brother, but she's devestated and I feel awful.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Room? :side:


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *But I shave.  *


Oh Sweet Jesus














I think you gave jeffdivalover a mild stroke with that post


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh Sweet Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Spartanlax's gifs mean nothing because they are not Joe footage in TNA.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm all about the cake, I'm trying to marry Betty Crocker.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh Sweet Jesus
> 
> I think you gave jeffdivalover a mild stroke with that post


I'd say there several strokes going on right now :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'd say there several strokes going on right now :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I'd say there several strokes going on right now :lmao


If I was drunk, there would be a joke I would say. Instead I'll just make this post and leave everyone to come up with the joke on their own.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Spartanlax's gifs mean nothing because they are not Joe footage in TNA.


Well that's fine, because the Joe theme is being replaced in an hour, if I can fucking find the DVD I'm looking for.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'd say there several strokes going on right now :lmao


Oh fuck :lmao

You should get your own HBO comedy special for that post

I may have to block sabrina

16 will get me 20
16 will get me 20
16 will get me 20
16 will get me 20
16 will get me 20
16 will get me 20


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm all about the cake, I'm trying to marry Betty Crocker.


*I love chocolate cake with vanilla icing... and I like cupcakes too. *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Well that's fine, because the Joe theme is being replaced in an hour, if I can fucking find the DVD I'm looking for.


Your new theme will suck.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I love chocolate cake with vanilla icing... and I like cupcakes too. *


and i love you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh fuck :lmao
> 
> You should get your own HBO comedy special for that post


Thank You! Thank You!

I occasionally can quipe out some good one liner's given the right situation's. Unfortunately I have to go to work now, take care everyone.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Jack Thompson blamed the Virgina Tech shootings on video games.

Take that as you will.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Your new theme will suck.


It'll still be better than Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If I was drunk, there would be a joke I would say. Instead I'll just make this post and leave everyone to come up with the joke on their own.


Put it in spoiler tags


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh fuck :lmao
> 
> You should get your own HBO comedy special for that post
> 
> ...



*17 now, thank you. 


Bubba, that's too be expected. They'll blame the gun manufacturer as well. And tobacco.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later McQueen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> It'll still be better than Bryan Danielson.


It would have to be Jack Bauer to be better than Danielson.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Jack Thompson blamed the Virgina Tech shootings on video games.
> 
> Take that as you will.


He must be a Hilary Clinton supporter


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> He must be a Hilary Clinton supporter


Holt, write me a 5 page paper on something complex.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Vince McMahon and steroids will get some blame as well... 

and Pacman Jones.*


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> He must be a Hilary Clinton supporter


That guy is really dedicated to screwing videogames.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I blame gay sex for the VT shootings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Vince McMahon and steroids will get some blame as well...
> 
> and Pacman Jones.*


They'll find a way to put some blame on Marilyn Manson too.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Holt, write me a 5 page paper on something complex.


Politics or The Self destruction of the African American community, I could easily write 10 pages on each topic


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> They'll find a way to put some blame on Marilyn Manson too.


Yeah, they'll blame it on Marilyn, and the herion, and I'll ask where were the parents at? Then look where it's at.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *
> Vince McMahon and steroids will get some blame as well...
> 
> and Pacman Jones.*


Well I personally blame the shootings on Cheetos. Those cheesy crunchy puffs will drive a person insane.




Alabaster Holt said:


> He must be a Hilary Clinton supporter


As a matter of fact......


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I blame gay sex for the VT shootings.


and liberals. Homosexuals and liberals caused the shootings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Politics or The Self destruction of the African American community, I could easily write 10 pages on each topic


Politics sounds good to me. I'll gladly pay you in points, rep, and gifts.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I just "pulled" the most sterotypical myspace emo you will ever see.

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching Godzilla


:/


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: updated my sig.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> They'll find a way to put some blame on Marilyn Manson too.


*lol yeah and that will make him relevent again... *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

How the hell does Vince Young get the Madden 08 cover?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I love Godzilla.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Bubba T said:


> Jack Thompson blamed the Virgina Tech shootings on video games.
> 
> Take that as you will.


:no: 

If anything blame lack of mental health care.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How the hell does Vince Young get the Madden 08 cover?


Because he's greatness I wonder if he'll get hurt.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How the hell does Vince Young get the Madden 08 cover?


How the hell does Jared Zabransky get on the cover of NCAA Football 08? 

And I fucking go to BSU. The guy was lucky with the lateral play or he would have been lynched back in Boise.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, they'll blame it on Marilyn, and the herion, and I'll ask where were the parents at? Then look where it's at.


Middle America, now it's a tragedy, now it's so sad to see, in upper-classity.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> trutH: updated my sig.


It's too big


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's too big


i made it smaller.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

RaS said:


> Middle America, now it's a tragedy, now it's so sad to see, in upper-classity.


Eminem.

:agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Refuse said:


> I love Godzilla.


I love the Japaneses Godzilla not that shit they put out in 98


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How the hell does Vince Young get the Madden 08 cover?


*Maddens just trying to hold Vince back by hoping the curse hits him too.*


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: New sig and avy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Because he's greatness I wonder if he'll get hurt.


He's good but he's only been in the league one year.

Peyton or a WR should have made the cover.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I love the Japaneses Godzilla not that shit they put out in 98


Godjira = Ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i made it smaller.


It looks lame in that color, should be purple and gold.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It looks lame in that color, should be purple and gold.


i know im going to fix it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek said:


> Godjira = Ratings


*Gojira

Im a bigger Big G mark than you, saw my first gojira movie when I was 5


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I love the Japaneses Godzilla not *that shit they put out in 98*


That's what I'm watching :flip


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> *Gojira
> 
> Im a bigger Big G mark than you, saw my first gojira movie when I was 5


Fuck, why did I put in the d when I should have known better. Yes, you're the bigger Big G mark.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's good but he's only been in the league one year.
> 
> Peyton or a WR should have made the cover.


I thought Ladainian Tomlinson would have made the cover a lot of players probably turned it down.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I thought Ladainian Tomlinson would have made the cover a lot of players probably turned it down.


For good reason too.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Vince Young helped turn a terrible team to a near playoff contender.

They should start giving the cover to upcomers, not the established bitches.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: does this look better?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I thought Ladainian Tomlinson would have made the cover a lot of players probably turned it down.


It was a RB last year so I figured that wouldn't happen.

Normally the cover has to do with the new feature. The lamest example of this was McNabb on the cover with "Vision Control" being the feature.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: does this look better?


1. Its too big.
2. It looks awful.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I_am_mad is a dickhead who needs banning


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It was a RB last year so I figured that wouldn't happen.
> 
> Normally the cover has to do with the new feature. The lamest example of this was McNabb on the cover with "Vision Control" being the feature.


They should come up with a anti-curse feature.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Refuse said:


> 1. Its too big.
> 2. It looks awful.


3. what colors should it be?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> They should come up with a anti-curse feature.


That would take too much effort from EA.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

JDL you should alternate between gold and purple with each word rather than letter.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> 3. what colors should it be?


Purple and Orange. :side:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> 3. what colors should it be?


None, there isnt enough room to have that in your sig without it being over the limit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Purple and Orange. :side:


QFT


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Out of here, later.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah, alternate letters isn't working. Alternate words or lines would be better. And make it smaller.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later Refuse.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I saw a 32" HDTV at my store for $450. If only I had my check card.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* UFC 70 free on Spike = Semi-ratings.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yeah, alternate letters isn't working. Alternate words or lines would be better. And make it smaller.*


thank you Sabrina.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* UFC 70 free on Spike = Semi-ratings.


It'll get ratings TNA can only dream of.

Jeff, the Yellow doesn't work well with the white background, it makes it hard to see it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> I saw a 32" HDTV at my store for $450. If only I had my check card.


Thats insanly cheap

Truth: Just ordered Smokin Aces and Venture Brothers season two from Amazon


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* UFC 70 free on Spike = Semi-ratings.


Mirko Cro Cop = Ratings

Sucks that it's not live but I plan on avoiding results until the show airs.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> It'll get ratings TNA can only dream of.


1.5?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:
 

> Thats insanly cheap
> 
> Truth: Just ordered Smokin Aces and Venture Brothers season two from Amazon


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

We get all the UFC PPV's for free  now that = Ratings.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

UFC buyrates are massive, I know a few shows topped the average WWE PPV buyrate.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Elijah Burke's theme is so awesome. I'm just listening to it over and over again. :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I saw a 32" HDTV at my store for $450. If only I had my check card.


*I saved all my money up from last year and bought my dad one of those TVs for christmas. It was like 450 dollard and 32 inches. He loves it.*


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mirko Cro Cop = Ratings


He's no Sylvester Terkay, but he's decent.

*Truth:* I am looking forward to Brock's MMA debut and Royce Gracie kicking some former NFL dude's ass at that show in May.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Thats insanly cheap
> 
> Truth: Just ordered Smokin Aces and Venture Brothers season two from Amazon


I know. That TV has component and HDMI inputs, so I could plug in my 360 and PS3 if I ever decide to get one.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Downloading Team DX vs. Team RatedRKO from Survivor Series. Is it any good?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> UFC buyrates are massive, I know a few shows topped the average WWE PPV buyrate.


Most UFC shows top WWE domestic buys. Problem is UFC gets no international buys, which is why they're traveling overseas now. 

The difference between UFC and TNA/WWE is that most people who watch the UFC specials buy the PPVs while only a small percent of people who watch WWE/TNA buy the PPVs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RDX said:


> Truth: Downloading Team DX vs. Team RatedRKO from Survivor Series. Is it any good?


It's a massacre. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey Jeff, what do you think of Joey Crawford getting suspended for throwing Duncan out of the game this weekend?*


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Most UFC shows top WWE domestic buys. Problem is UFC gets no international buys, which is why they're traveling overseas now.
> 
> The difference between UFC and TNA/WWE is that most people who watch the UFC specials buy the PPVs while only a small percent of people who watch WWE/TNA buy the PPVs.


Vince was on CNBC a few weeks ago talking about wrestlemania buyrates. One host asked him how he feels about UFC's impact on the PPV market, Vince kinda dodged the question


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Hey Jeff, what do you think of Joey Crawford getting suspended for throwing Duncan out of the game this weekend?*


i think he earned it. 

its stupid for what he did, come on throwing a guy out for laughing, he didn't do anything. i don't know, crawford might have just been stressed out or something. but he did it, and for no good reason. i even heard he even challenged duncan to a fight.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Vince was on CNBC a few weeks ago talking about wrestlemania buyrates. One host asked him how he feels about UFC's impact on the PPV market, Vince kinda dodged the question


He compared them to American Gladiators...


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Most UFC shows top WWE domestic buys. *Problem is UFC gets no international buys*, which is why they're traveling overseas now.
> 
> The difference between UFC and TNA/WWE is that most people who watch the UFC specials buy the PPVs while only a small percent of people who watch WWE/TNA buy the PPVs.


The problem is its free in most places.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I saved all my money up from last year and bought my dad one of those TVs for christmas. It was like 450 dollard and 32 inches. He loves it.*


Do you remember the brand? The one I saw was a Sylvania.

The TV I would really love to have is a Sony 1080p TV. It costs over 2 grand, and it would take two months of summer work for me to get it. So I just went for the dinky HD ready LCD monitor at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Ninja Warrior is fucking awesome


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Vince was on CNBC a few weeks ago talking about wrestlemania buyrates. One host asked him how he feels about UFC's impact on the PPV market, Vince kinda dodged the question


If UFC can establish an oversees market then they'll do 900,000 buys on a regular basis considering they now get around 700,000 buys and that's with 0 international buys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> He compared them to American Gladiators...


:lmao


wait, I liked American Gladiators.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> The problem is its free in most places.


For real? Lame.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Bubba T said:


> Do you remember the brand? The one I saw was a Sylvania.
> 
> *The TV I would really love to have is a Sony 1080p TV*. It costs over 2 grand, and it would take two months of summer work for me to get it. So I just went for the dinky HD ready LCD monitor at Wal-Mart.


Thats the TV im aiming for  i could of got one for free. and AMP yep, in the UK all there PPV's are free and shown on Bravo 2. I think all of europe shows them for free.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I am not saying this in reference to the VT shootings, but the saying "Guns don't kill people, people kill people" is one of the most short sighted cop out statements that gets bandied about.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

New look, credit to FS for everything


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> I saw a 32" HDTV at my store for $450. If only I had my check card.


What brand, and what type of HDTV?

Also...buy me one. I'm serious.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> New look, credit to FS for everything


Nice text


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i think he earned it.
> 
> its stupid for what he did, come on throwing a guy out for laughing, he didn't do anything. i don't know, crawford might have just been stressed out or something. but he did it, and for no good reason. i even heard he even challenged duncan to a fight.


*Some refs seem to try to make themselves the center of attention. That should never be the case.*


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nice text


Better than your goofy shit


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

NCIH said:


> What brand, and what type of HDTV?
> 
> Also...buy me one. I'm serious.


But, you're not allowed watch tv


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Better than your goofy shit


Nice edit job


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Eddie rules


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> U.S. champion Chris Benoit wants to work again for New Japan Pro Wrestling, as it celebrates its 35th year in the wrestling business. There is talk of Benoit challenging IWGP champion Yugi Nagata, and Johnny Ace is apparently positive towards letting it happen.


Mark out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- New Japan is trying to get Benoit over for a match against Yugi Nagata, and it looks like the WWE might let it happen.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I am not saying this in reference to the VT shootings, but the saying "Guns don't kill people, people kill people" is one of the most short sighted cop out statements that gets bandied about.


Too true.

Some people shouldn't be able to have a gun. Gun Reforms don't take guns off everyone, they keep track of what guns are where so that people who shouldn't have guns don't have them.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> Thats the TV im aiming for  i could of got one for free. and AMP yep, in the UK all there PPV's are free and shown on Bravo 2. I think all of europe shows them for free.


Get a 2 plus grand TV for free? How? Through your parents?



NCIH said:


> What brand, and what type of HDTV?
> 
> Also...buy me one. I'm serious.


It was a Sylvania. It could only do up to 1080i. Has Component and HDMI inputs.

I've seen 50 inch HDTV's at Wal-Mart running at around 800 dollars. Those bastards are cheap.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Mark out.


I saw that the other day I hope they can get Angle over there to work with Benoit I'd mark out for real.

Truth - Vince doesn't care if Vets in the WWE smoke weed :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bubba, My friend got that TV you want for free, when he got his PS3 in London.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Anyone know where I can find the Paula Zahn CNN special about Hip Hop and the Degredation of Women?*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Some refs seem to try to make themselves the center of attention. That should never be the case.*


true, but sabrina the man has been doing his job for years, and i think the stress is getting to him. you got players complaning at calls, and think about dealing that for years. i think what they is not suspend him, but gave him a break. i think he needs time to relax, and comes back better. But the way he dealed with the stress and all by ejecting duncan is wrong.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nice edit job


Allow me to make an analogy real quick. You're Chris Hero, I'm Eddie Kingston, and the rest explains itself.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Croft how are ya???

Truth - Wireless internet was not a good idea for this computer :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Too true.
> 
> Some people shouldn't be able to have a gun. Gun Reforms don't take guns off everyone, they keep track of what guns are where so that people who shouldn't have guns don't have them.


*I agree. But we already have laws that are supposed to prevent that. But most people who use guns in crimes aren't allowed to possess them in the first place. Some states have upped the prison time penalty for possessing a gun during a crime, which I find great... But that still isn't going to make many people think twice. *


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I just posted some diva gifs from Raw.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Bubba T said:


> *Get a 2 plus grand TV for free? How? Through your parents?*
> 
> 
> It was a Sylvania. It could only do up to 1080i. Has Component and HDMI inputs.
> ...


No chance, my dad would make me work for it lol. But i could of got it for free by lining up in london for the PS3 launch. Sony gave about 100 odd people that TV for being loyal. Oh and a free copy of resistance aswell


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Allow me to make an analogy real quick. You're Chris Hero, I'm Eddie Kingston, and the rest explains itself.


So I'm an awesome heel while you look like Kent Jones and are a pussy for not hitting me back? Makes sense  <3


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Bubba, My friend got that TV you want for free, when he got his PS3 in London.


I heard about that, apparently the first people too buy got them, and they even got a free taxi home so they didn't have too carry it, they might as well of just given the ps3's for free.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Allow me to make an analogy real quick. You're Chris Hero, I'm Eddie Kingston, and the rest explains itself.


:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So I'm an awesome heel while you look like Kent Jones and are a pussy for not hitting me back? Makes sense  <3


Gotta admit, Kingston is a fucking badass. Once I saw this moment in their LMS match, I had to gif it, just beautiful.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Just watched the MVP/Benoit match from mania............wow

Holy fuck Carl makes great banners


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Gotta admit, Kingston is a fucking badass. Once I saw this moment in their LMS match, I had to gif it, just beautiful.


The crowd looks so out of it. I like Kingston, his promo on Zandig was the shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> It was a Sylvania. It could only do up to 1080i. Has Component and HDMI inputs.
> 
> I've seen 50 inch HDTV's at Wal-Mart running at around 800 dollars. Those bastards are cheap.


Only? Fool.

1080i is perfectly fine. In fact, for sports game and fast-movements, it's been proven that 720i/p is better than 1080i/p. It has to do with how fast the screen refreshes the movements of pixels.

Personally, since I watch a ton of sports, I'd want a 720p HDTV.

Wal-Mart's HDTVs are very cheap, but they're still good name brands. You could easily get a good Projection TV for about 1,000. At Circuit City, they had a 42 Inch Samsung DLP Projection HDTV for 899.99. It's not flat-panel, but I don't care. I want it. I'll probably buy a HDTV in 2008, or 2009. Whenever I feel it's necessary.

I heard that HDTV's are going to price drop within the next year or so as new technology develops.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Just watched the MVP/Benoit match from mania............wow


It wasn't very good, the SD match was far better.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Khali's video package was the best part of RAW.

_"You will worship the Great Khali!"_


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

NCIH said:


> Only? Fool.
> 
> 1080i is perfectly fine. In fact, for sports game and fast-movements, it's been proven that 720i/p is better than 1080i/p. It has to do with how fast the screen refreshes the movements of pixels.
> 
> ...


ye they will drop because Sony are bringing out a new TV. I have a link if you want to have a look at it?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> It wasn't very good, the SD match was far better.


I love the first few minutes of reverals


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Bubba, My friend got that TV you want for free, when he got his PS3 in London.


Fucking hell, some people get all the luck.  

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5031323

This TV costs 1200 dollars at my store. Price matching and extra 10 percent, not to mention another ten percent for my discount for the win.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *The crowd looks so out of it.* I like Kingston, his promo on Zandig was the shit.


It's a CZW show, durr.

By the way; there's a legit war between CZW and it's fans going on. And CZW is losing (well that's not a big statement, as without fans they're fucked). The only reason people are going to the upcoming CZW show is because Kingston & Jigsaw, who both quit, reminded the fans it's not fair to the good guys who work there, as they won't get paid for it, so boycotting won't work. Plus, they wanna chant the harshest shit ever heard towards Zandig


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Khali's video package was the best part of RAW.
> 
> _"You will worship the Great Khali!"_


I marked out


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> It's a CZW show, durr.
> 
> By the way; there's a legit war between CZW and it's fans going on. And CZW is losing (well that's not a big statement, as without fans they're fucked). The only reason people are going to the upcoming CZW show is because Kingston & Jigsaw, who both quit, reminded the fans it's not fair to the good guys who work there, as they won't get paid for it, so boycotting won't work. Plus, they wanna chant the harshest shit ever heard towards Zandig


Zandig is a fucking moron, plain and simple.

I want to see Russo and Zandig run a company, that = ratings.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Only? Fool.
> 
> 1080i is perfectly fine. In fact, for sports game and fast-movements, it's been proven that 720i/p is better than 1080i/p. It has to do with how fast the screen refreshes the movements of pixels.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know this. I looked everywhere before I bought my Samsung (which I then sold to my stepdad)

I now have a dinky HD Ready LCD monitor by Panasonic. It's no Samsung, but my 360 games and HD videos still look a lot better on it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - i marked out when Kingston came in during the COD match ROH vs CZW  

Also i have the link to the new TV's http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/13241/Sony-to-Start-Selling-OLED-TV-This-Year/


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Do you know anything about the pricedrop?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The one Holocaust Survivor professor who was murdered at VA Tech had some shitty luck in his life.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

ok im off goodbye all


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just read that WWE frown upon young wrestlers smoking weed, but not veterans. They really are trying hard to keep RVD


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

I know Zandig sucks but the Iron Saints are being brought in. That is not a bad move at all even though they need to bring in a lot more people. One step in the right direction.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I'll be able to get the Nintendo Wii in four more weeks.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I once saw an IWA-MS match where Necro Butcher and his opponent (Cpl. Robinson maybe) kept taking shots of whiskey or something every few minutes as a stipulation. It was pretty fucked up.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* The one Holocaust Survivor professor who was murdered at VA Tech had some shitty luck in his life.


That's awful.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I'll be able to get the Nintendo Wii in four more weeks.


Bubba still can't find one


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I cannot find one either....


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Price drop should come before the year ends.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still want a Wii.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I once saw an IWA-MS match where Necro Butcher and his opponent (Cpl. Robinson maybe) kept taking shots of whiskey or something every few minutes as a stipulation. It was pretty fucked up.



The drunken death match yeah that was a weird one


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Spartanlax vs. Forever-Delayed facing off in the BTB World Cup = ratings.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I still don't understand how Nintendo can still have a shortage 5 months after its launch


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Platt said:


> The drunken death match yeah that was a weird one


I think Necro wound up puking in a garbage can or something. That's worth like an additional 1/4*.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*<-- is a TOTAL Buckcherry mark. *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Buckcherry?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *<-- is a TOTAL Buckcherry mark. *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Spartanlax vs. Forever-Delayed facing off in the BTB World Cup = ratings.


BTB sucks.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I still don't understand how Nintendo can still have a shortage 5 months after its launch


They are either holding back supply to create false demand, or not producing enough for the demand.

The 360 became plentiful last March, so did a lot of consoles when they were released, it only took 3-4 months for the supply to catch up to the demand, but this is just ridicious. Especially with the hardware Nintendo is working with. I know Mircosoft has more manpower than they do, but this shit should be unexcusable to take this long.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I think Necro wound up puking in a garbage can or something. That's worth like an additional 1/4*.



Come on for entertainment like that its got to worth at least another 1/2*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *<-- is a TOTAL Buckcherry mark. *


Just moved down a peg in my cool book.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I still don't understand how Nintendo can still have a shortage 5 months after its launch


*You'd think, as savy as they are, they would have forseen this and there wouldn't have been a shortage at all.


Jeff, download Crazy Bitch, Porno Star, Lit Up and Slit My Wrists by Buckcherry if you wanna hear some cool songs.*


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I still want a Wii.


I got bored playing after 5 minutes, i dont like the games for it either. Plus id much rather sit down and play.

I've got a 360 so im good.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Just moved down a peg in my cool book.


*That's ok, because you did too for not being a Buckcherry mark. *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *You'd think, as savy as they are, they would have forseen this and there wouldn't have been a shortage at all.
> 
> 
> Jeff, download Crazy Bitch, Porno Star, Lit Up and Slit My Wrists by Buckcherry if you wanna hear some cool songs.*


i heard crazy bitch before its my favorite. the rest i will download.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *That's ok, because you did too for not being a Buckcherry mark. *


Fair enough


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

King Kro said:


> I got bored playing after 5 minutes, i dont like the games for it either. Plus id much rather sit down and play.
> 
> I've got a 360 so im good.


I got a 360 about a week ago but still play with my wii..............wow that sound wrong

Godfather on wii is just so satisfying, its so fun to use the remote to throw people around, and punch, and choke, and intimidate, etc


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've had a 360 since December and hardly play it. :$


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Godfather on wii is just so satisfying, its so fun to use the remote to throw people around, and punch, and choke, and intimidate, etc


I've not had the privilege of playing on it, what are the graphics like?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^^Obviously not as good as the 360 or PS3 but the controls are why Wiis are selling so good. If it wasn't for the innovative controls the Wii would had failed. Red Steel, DB:Budokai, Raving Rabbits, are all so much fun because of the controls 


Role Model said:


> I've had a 360 since December and hardly play it. :$


Have you played Saints Row, game is so damn addictive


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

That's because the 360 sucks when you're a Silver Member.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i heard crazy bitch before its my favorite. the rest i will download.



*My dad would kill me or at the very least take away my IPOD if he new I had Crazy Bitch and Porno Star downloaded on it*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I will say this, Buckcherry > Hinder. Can't stand Hinder, they're trying to bring back hair-metal.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *My dad would kill me or at the very least take away my IPOD if he new I had Crazy Bitch and Porno Star downloaded on it*


yeah. my parents hate the music i lisen to not because of the words because i always turn it up high, but they do to when they lisen to music too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> I will say this, Buckcherry > Hinder. Can't stand Hinder, they're trying to bring back hair-metal.


*I like Hinder too.  At least hair metal wasn't whiney, feel sorry for me I'm a lonely musician type of stuff. It was fun rock. I got nothing against that. 

I also like Nickleback. 

I love their Rockstar song.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> That's because the 360 sucks when you're a Silver Member.


True. Once I stop spending money on other things, I'll upgrade to Gold.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I like Hinder too.  At least hair metal wasn't whiney, feel sorry for me I'm a lonely musician type of stuff. It was fun rock. I got nothing against that.
> 
> I also like Nickleback.
> 
> I love their Rockstar song.*


Ewwwwwww Nicklehacks


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> ^^^^^Obviously not as good as the 360 or PS3 but the controls are why Wiis are selling so good. If it wasn't for the innovative controls the Wii would had failed. Red Steel, DB:Budokai, *Raving Rabbits*, are all so much fun because of the controls


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

sabrina check you're rep :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

King Kro said:


>


Rayman Raving Rabbids, its like mario party but with bunnies and is pretty damn funny


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I like Hinder too.  At least hair metal wasn't whiney, feel sorry for me I'm a lonely musician type of stuff. It was fun rock. I got nothing against that. *


They called it "fun rock" which, to me at least, translates to "half-assedly learning how to play an instrument in order to get chicks and get high". The music itself took backseat to the glamorization of what went on backstage. They never really did anything new, they just copied off each other. Not saying the whiney music was much better, but they focused more on the music, which is why I like it a bit more than hair metal.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Rayman Raving Rabbids, its like mario party but with bunnies *and is pretty damn funny*


i can imagine :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: About to watch Smokin Aces.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: About to watch Smokin Aces.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The elevator scene in Aces is amazing.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Vampire In Brooklyn is on.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Holt

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioshock

I might preorder this game and Mass Effect later on. Mass Effect since I'm warming up to RPG's now, and Bioshock because the story looks twisted and interesting.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just put Joe vs. Morishima on my PSP


:hb


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> They called it "fun rock" which, to me at least, translates to "half-assedly learning how to play an instrument in order to get chicks and get high". The music itself took backseat to the glamorization of what went on backstage. They never really did anything new, they just copied off each other. Not saying the whiney music was much better, but they focused more on the music, which is why I like it a bit more than hair metal.


*Every genre copies off of each other. There are some bands that are considered "hair bands" that are absolutely great and didn't fall into your above stereotype such as Skid Row and G-n-R Both groups had very talented musicians and wrote meaningful songs. 

I'm a fan of all genre's of music, everything from britney to Zepplin to Metallica to Ice Cube to The Black Crows to The Beatles. I'm just a fan of music in general. I love it all. 


Smokin Aces is one of my favorite newer movies.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Every genre copies off of each other. There are some bands that are considered "hair bands" that are absolutely great and didn't fall into your above stereotype such as Skid Row and G-n-R Both groups had very talented musicians and wrote meaningful songs.
> 
> I'm a fan of all genre's of music, everything from britney to Zepplin to Metallica to Ice Cube to The Black Crows to The Beatles. I'm just a fan of music in general. I love it all.
> 
> ...


I will admit, I do Like Skid Row and G-n-R. You're right about them.

The only music I can't stand at all is Pop music. 

Yes, Smokin' Aces kicked all kinds of ass.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Just put Joe vs. Morishima on my PSP
> 
> 
> :hb


Put it on my iPOD two days ago. Showed my non-wrestling friends the match and they loved it...of course, the fat jokes never stopped, but they were highly impressed.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

I gotta go eat, peace.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

GTA: San Andreas on Xbox took up 2.85GB of space.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Looking for the second fight that Kimbo Slice supposedly lost. Just to see him get pwnd.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: The last 3 times I went to 7-Eleven they tried to rip me off by either forgetting to give me my change or giving me the wrong change back.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: The last 3 times I went to 7-Eleven they tried to rip me off by either forgetting to give me my change or giving me the wrong change back.


no wonder you were gone. and you caught them  good job jason! you caught them red handed.

check you're rep jason.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - The elevator scene in Aces is amazing.


I order Smoking Aces and Venture Bros season 2 from Amazon earlier


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I order Smoking Aces and Venture Bros season 2 from Amazon earlier


I don't know about Smoking Aces, but Venture Bros. is a great show.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I didnt think Kimbo had lost any fights.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: the lakers will win there game tomarrow


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> I didnt think Kimbo had lost any fights.


Search for "Kimbo loses" on youtube. It's about ten mins long, against Sean Gannon.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth- I went crazy after seeing Mickie James last night:$ I guess the same could be said about Maria & Melina too, but those jeans...... 

Truth-Watching TV.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I had a cookie but I eated it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I want some butter pecan ice cream *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I want some butter pecan ice cream *


:yum:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I absolutely love butter pecan ice cream...and every now and then chocolate. I already have a baby face that makes me look like I'm 14.. I don't need to get my cheeks any chubbier *


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

EGame said:


> Truth: I had a cookie but I eated it.


No one cares!!!

Oh wait

Truth- No One cares!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I absolutely love butter pecan ice cream...and every now and then chocolate. I already have a baby face that makes me look like I'm 14.. I don't need to get my cheeks any chubbier *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Jeff, a little suggestion on your Laker fan siggy. Try this. "I was born a Laker fan, I'll die a Laker fan." *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Jeff, a little suggestion on your Laker fan siggy. Try this. "I was born a Laker fan, I'll die a Laker fan." *


you know i will always lisen to you. im going to change it  <3 <3


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

:no:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> No one cares!!!
> 
> Oh wait
> 
> Truth- No One cares!!!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Where might one acquire a "Failing Satire"?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: the clipper and suns game tonight should be good.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just got finished rewatching Joe vs Morishima great fucking match **** stars.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Just got finished rewatching Joe vs Morishima great fucking match **** stars.


 

Not a fan. :sad:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Where might one acquire a "Failing Satire"?


Who knows, but they are currently in stock :side:

I think i'll watch Cannibal The Musical tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Where might one acquire a "Failing Satire"?


*Under a falling tree if a satire happens to be sitting on a limb. *


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I feel like shit. :sad:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Not a fan. :sad:


I'm not a fan of the gif in you're sig anything dealing with the Sopranos is not good.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I loved the Morishima/Joe match, **** sounds about right.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I'm not a fan of the gif in you're sig anything dealing with the Sopranos is not good.


Tony = Ratings

Maybe I need to watch that match again. :sad:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: When I view the forum on IE the background is dif.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Tony = Ratings
> 
> Maybe I need to watch that match again. :sad:


:lmao at you're avatar/gif tonights episode should be funny as hell I'm going to tape it because of ECW


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: When I view the forum on IE the background is dif.


It's the same for me.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> :lmao at you're avatar/gif tonights episode should be funny as hell I'm going to tape it because of ECW


That was my first time watching it. That guy is easily the star.

"Did she just say she gonna cut somebody up and put 'em in a body bag? Oh, she crazy." :lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

What style does Morishima work?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: sabrina which nba game do you look most forward to watching?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> What style does Morishima work?


Boring. :sad: 











IMO.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> That was my first time watching it. That guy is easily the star.
> 
> "Did she just say she gonna cut somebody up and put 'em in a body bag? Oh, she crazy." :lmao


In the previews for tonight it shows somebody fighting an all black Real World type show = ratings.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: sabrina which nba game do you look most forward to watching?


*The first game 7 of the playoffs. *


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I say this world is fucked up and sucks balls sometimes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-Bored.....ugg...


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *The first game 7 of the playoffs. *


which series?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I say this world is fucked up and sucks balls sometimes.


Welcome to reality!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I'm not a fan of the gif in you're sig anything dealing with the Sopranos is not good.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

New episode of The Shield at 10.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: Just logged on.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Wait until you get to seasons 4-6 you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

EGame said:


> Welcome to reality!


Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Wait until you get to seasons 4-6 you'll see what I mean.


I've seen a lot of episodes from 4 and 5


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How was Colbert last night, Cal?

I fuckin' fell asleep before it again. Hopefully I can catch a replay of it, though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

How retarded does Mac look with a Sopranos gif in his sig and his usertitle says "Mackey > Soprano"


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I've seen a lot of episodes from 4 and 5


Season 4 and 6 might be the worst hardly any action takes place feels like a damn soap opera. 

Truth - Can't wait for ECW tonight


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> How was Colbert last night, Cal?
> 
> I fuckin' fell asleep before it again. Hopefully I can catch a replay of it, though.


It was good. Better than most. The segment he had in the middle of the show was hilarious.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> How retarded does Mac look with a Sopranos gif in his sig and his usertitle says "Mackey > Soprano"


:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao



Homicide_187 said:


> Season 4 and 6 might be the worst hardly any action takes place feels like a damn soap opera.
> 
> Truth - Can't wait for ECW tonight


:/


The spoilers didn't look that good for ECW


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Whose ass is in your gif, Cali?


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Whose ass is in your gif, Cali?


That's Maria.



Truth: Gonna watch ECW at 10.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I hope it comes across better on TV Cali 

When does WCW return from his ban?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I hope it comes across better on TV Cali
> 
> When does WCW return from his ban?


idk, few days I think.


The promo to open the show will be the best part.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am hearing that there was once a pic of Orton lighting up a joint online.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Howdy everyone.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi chirs heel whats up?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome pic Cali. I'm watching Braves game and trying to chill from a messed up day at work.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have 1 extra copy of WCW Road Wild 1999 and 2 extra copies of WCW Starrcade 1998 on VHS. Would anybody like them for free?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I do. I need those been looking for em.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

No


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> I do. I need those been looking for em.


Honestly?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Honestly?


Just Road Wild. I got Starrcade. Just checked my list and found out I have Starrcade, just not Road Wild.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I ordered every Clash Of The Champions on 36 discs yesterday.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I just changed my username color to pink. And no, I am not gay. I just like the color pink.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Din Din Time, I'll be back later tonight. My bro is gonna get on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: I just changed my username color to pink. And no, I am not gay. I just like the color pink.


.....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3971979-post46.html

He added his sig to his post since he's not paid. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> .....


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3971979-post46.html
> 
> He added his sig to his post since he's not paid. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3971979-post46.html
> 
> He added his sig to his post since he's not paid. :lmao


Blasko tried that and kept it for all of like 5 posts. We'll see how long this kid lasts.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Headliner said:


> .....



I knew I was going to get that type of reponse. I still like the color pink.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3971979-post46.html
> 
> He added his sig to his post since he's not paid. :lmao


I saw a post by him in the CL thread, and wondered why he had a image in his "sig".

That crafty, son of a....


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: updated my sig, what do you think?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: updated my sig, what do you think?


Better than before, but you should try centering it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> I knew I was going to get that type of reponse. I still like the color pink.


Liking Pink is fine. Bret Hart likes Pink, he admitted it during his HOF induction.

Who don't wanna be like Bret? :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just got done playing Command and Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Blasko tried that and kept it for all of like 5 posts. We'll see how long this kid lasts.


Chuck knocked Randy the fuck out in your avy.

Truth - Watching the 4th game between the 'Nucks and Stars.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Better than before, but you should try centering it.


how about now?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NBA playoffs start this Saturday. 

I predict the Finals will be Suns vs Heat with Suns winning in 6.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Pyro™ said:


> Liking Pink is fine. Bret Hart likes Pink, he admitted it during his HOF induction.
> 
> Who don't wanna be like Bret? :side:


I Am The The Best There Is, The Best There Was, and The Best There Ever Will Be.

Truth: I used to live in a pink bedroom. Not kidding. I might go back in it soon.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> NBA playoffs start this Saturday.
> 
> I predict the Finals will be *Suns vs Heat* with Suns winning in 6.


:lmao

Spurs or Mavs/Pistons


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Porn Freak's name color is red to me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Diesel said:


> Porn Freak's name color is red to me.


It does look like red. I put down pink.

Truth: Vince Young will continue the Madden video cover curse and be injured by week 6. I say knee injury.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Porn Freak's name color is red to me.


Its still black to me


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Spurs or Mavs/Pistons


I am sticking with Suns/Heat.

Suns will use there speed to get there and will have there toughest series against the Mavs that will go 7 games and will have a couple OT games.

Heat will use Wade and Shaq to get there like they did last year but the Heat will fall short to the Suns all offense 120+ point games in 6 games.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's Pink when you click on his profile, not when looking at a post. That's a huge bug, happens with other people.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: The Boston Red Soxs are losing right now. Fuck.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I give the Suns a 30% chance of winning the West. Spurs I give 20% and Mavs I have at 50%


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Someone make a post in the SVR2008 discussion thread, so I can post again, with information that virtually confirms a legend.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: Chattin' it up in the Above You Thread.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: lakers are the underdogs right now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Someone make a post in the SVR2008 discussion thread, so I can post again, with information that virtually confirms a legend.


Scott Hall?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Pyro™ said:


> It's Pink when you click on his profile, not when looking at a post. That's a huge bug, happens with other people.


I see it now. That sucks. 

Truth: The Mavs will win the NBA championship. Go Dirk.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I am sticking with Suns/Heat.
> 
> Suns will use there speed to get there and will have there toughest series against the Mavs that will go 7 games and will have a couple OT games.
> 
> Heat will use Wade and Shaq to get there like they did last year but the Heat will fall short to the Suns all offense 120+ point games in 6 games.


With Wade's shoulder and knee being hurt I don't think they'll make it to the finals again unless Shaq can carry the team. The Heat will make it to the Eastern Conference finals though.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NBA referee Joey Crawford got suspended for throwing Tim Duncan out of the game and asking him if he wanted to fight in their game this past sunday. He will not officiate any of the NBA playoff games.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Someone make a post in the SVR2008 discussion thread, so I can post again, with information that virtually confirms a legend.


k


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That ref asked Tim Duncan if he wanted to fight. Was he high? :lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Phenomenal1 said:


> NBA referee Joey Crawford got suspended for throwing Tim Duncan out of the game and asking him if he wanted to fight in their game this past sunday. He will not officiate any of the NBA playoff games.


Crawford is a fucking dumbass. He throws Tim Duncan out of the game just because he is laughing his ass off on the sidelines. He deserves the supsension. Plus I got Duncan in 5 seconds.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> NBA referee Joey Crawford got suspended for throwing Tim Duncan out of the game and asking him if he wanted to fight in their game this past sunday. He will not officiate any of the NBA playoff games.


:lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I am a legend at my old high school. That's what you get when you pull off one of the best things at a pep rally. I took the Whipser in the Wind right in the face and sold it like it killed me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Ref seemed like he was trying to show that he won't take any shit from anybody, and it wound up blowing up in his face.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Is that news to everybody? Damn I thought it was old news that I was repeating.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Scott Hall?!?!?!?!?!


I wish. :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

so, Trish is going to be a legend in SvR 08? :cuss:

waste of a spot if you ask me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I wish. :sad:


Trish isn't even a legend in real life.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trish is fucking hot, but wow, how useless. Take her out and add Ricky Steamboat or Hall or whoever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Trish is fucking hot, but wow, how useless. Take her out and add Ricky Steamboat or Hall or whoever.


Steamboat would be godly, as would Hall.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: am i the only one cheering the lakers on in this thread?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hall, Nash, and Hogan in the game = major ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Add Papa Shango into SVR2008, and that'll make up for Trish's legend spot.


srsly. I'd mark for the voodoo master.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Steamboat would be godly, as would Hall.


I just watched Steamboat vs Flair from Clash 6 twice today. Amazing.

*****


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ :agree:


Killa CaLi said:


> Hall, Nash, and Hogan in the game = major ratings


They wouldn't put Nash in unless he leaves TNA for the WWE in the near future, and I don't see them putting Hogan in there considering all the bad blood as of late.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The Ottawa Senators are *******.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wish Angle was in as a legend but he fucking went to TNA. God damn.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I just watched Steamboat vs Flair from Clash 6 twice today. Amazing.
> 
> *****


:hb


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: Anybody that makes me a GIF of Randy Orton with that mega RKO @ Wrestlemania 23 or Randy Orton RKO'ing Hulk Hogan on top of his car will get rep.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm looking forward to seeing the new guys in the game (Punk, MVP, Monty, Burke etc) more so than the legends.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Spoiler



John Cena is currently the longest reigning champion in sports entertainment.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* The Ottawa Senators are *******.


It's only a matter of time until they choke, man. They do virtually every year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* The Ottawa Senators are *******.


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb


It doesn't seem like it's as long a match as it is, either. Gotta be the quickest near hour match I've ever seen. A good 55 minutes or so it is I think, if not a full hour.

Going for a coffee, be back later.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

MNMItTeamOnScene is now a Lifetime member. Oh joy......

Truth - I hope someone forgets to add his 4000 points of rep.

Truth #2 - The Thrashers aren't doing all that good in their series with the Rangers. I'm quite disappointed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> It doesn't seem like it's as long a match as it is, either. Gotta be the quickest near hour match I've ever seen. A good 55 minutes or so it is I think, if not a full hour.


54 or 55 minutes, but they seem to go by fast.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It's 55 minutes.


I'm getting Clash 6 soon.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> 54 or 55 minutes, but they seem to go by fast.


54 minutes and 28 seconds to be exact.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ That dude from Dazed and Confused is such a nerdy loser. I wish he wasn't in the movie because he really annoys me.

The Senators beat the Pens to go up 3-1 in the series tonight, for those who don't know.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: if we bought a lifetime membership in april we get 4,000 rep points? if yeah, i didn't get mine.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Legend bought Pyro a gift:lmao


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Meh, can't wait for ECW.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

This post is to check how many points I have.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: New Banner.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I miss Deadliest Catch every damn time it's on. Still haven't seen any of the new episodes yet other than the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Legend bought Pyro a gift:lmao


It probably says something like: "Thank you for having an opinion that I can copy so I don't have to come up with my own".


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Delfin the Pens lost and are gonna lose the series seemingly. Too bad as they were pretty mucht he most exciting team in it but Ottawa just had the experince, and depth edge.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I can see my GIF's in my sig in my CP but not here. Too bad I didn't buy a membership.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*LOLLERCOASTER~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111*



Derek said:


> It probably says something like: "Thank you for having an opinion that I can copy so I don't have to come up with my own".


Kennedy was mentioned.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Hey Delfin the Pens lost and are gonna lose the series seemingly. Too bad as they were pretty mucht he most exciting team in it but Ottawa just had the experince, and depth edge.


I still have hopes. They are the kind of team that can go on a 3 game win streak.

Though I admit the chances of that aren't too great in the eyes of most people.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: House was watching Lockdown 2006 on the show tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: LOLLERCOASTER~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111*



Killa CaLi said:


> Kennedy was mentioned.


No shock there.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: House was watching Lockdown 2006 on the show tonight.


He must have been really bored.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Canucks and Stars is going on right now. If Canucks win, they have a chance to put an end to the Stars on Thursday, I think it is.

Let's hope.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lockdown 2006 > The other 2 Lockdowns. True.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I miss Deadliest Catch every damn time it's on. Still haven't seen any of the new episodes yet other than the last 10 minutes.


*Catch it on the three hour delay.*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Catch it on the three hour delay.*


ok sabrina if the laker beat the suns, do you think they can win the championship? if they beat the suns. which im hoping for.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I just hope the Wings win tonight and put Calgary one game from elimination.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: House was watching Lockdown 2006 on the show tonight.


*I love House... what a character.*


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

The Canucks can win I say they probably win the series Lunogo is just filithy good in goal. I do not know if I can bear to watch the game though that series bores me to death no offense whatsover really.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I want 500,000 points.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice banner, DC. You should've got a Frank Mir banner though, tbh. :side:

Truth - I may watch House tonight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I just hope the Wings win tonight and put Calgary one game from elimination.


The fact that the Flames made the playoffs is lame. The Avs should have made it, at least they would have showed up to play the first two games unlike the Flames.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok sabrina if the laker beat the suns, do you think they can win the championship? if they beat the suns. which im hoping for.


*I doubt it. They would still have to beat the Spurs and then the Mavs... then they would have to beat the Eastern division winner. Possible, yes but not likely.*


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

If the Lakers beat the Suns I will put Rex Grossman/Brian Urlahcer in my avator for a month and I freakin hate the Bears. LAL doesn't have near the horses to beat the Suns.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: An Avs/Wings series would have also been good as it always is.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I doubt it. They would still have to beat the Spurs and then the Mavs... then they would have to beat the Eastern division winner. Possible, yes but not likely.*


nothing is impossible for the lakers. who do you think should win rookie of the year? i think it should be Rudy Gay.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Brandon Roy is rookie of the year.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Brandon roy should win ROY. LOL Rudy Gay he is behind Barangi and well it has been a crappy rookie year. Roy hands down look at the numbers. 

I am the Calgary Flames I only play at home and we think this a good strategy for some reason.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Beat you to it. Brandon Roy is rookie of the year despite the Blazers winning around 30 games or so.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am starting to like House.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Jeff, I haven't payed close enough attention to the entire year to really have a good opinion on who should be ROtY*


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I want 500,000 points.


:agree:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: About to watch the Wings game.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Roy is quite obvious for ROY not a strong draft for immediate impact rookies though or imo a strong draft in general. I think this years draft will do big things in the NBA given time however.

Truth- I watch a fair amount of TV and have never seen House nor does anyone I know watch it yet is quite popular. So House is what some angry, depressed surgeon, who is old with no fam, and watches TNA.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Hello.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Jeff, I haven't payed close enough attention to the entire year to really have a good opinion on who should be ROtY*


oh. sabrina do you think KG will leave the timberwolves?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected] that talk about Legend copying Pyro's opinion also being Pyro's sheep


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey, Ken. :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Blazers are up to 32 wins and 49 losses from there 20 and 62 of last year. There last game will be tomorrow night vs Golden State Warriors in which I think they will win to make them 33 wins and 49 losses.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Truth: Hello.


Hello


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

ECW has been solid so far.

lol @ Vince pulling these long promos in a venue that can't understand what they're saying.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey, Diesel. :$


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

KG should get outta town asap cuz McHale is about the most bumbling dumb ass ever ever. 

KG has wasted most of his prime playing for a team with no chance in hell.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> ECW has been solid so far.
> 
> lol @ Vince pulling these long promos in a venue that can't understand what they're saying.


The arena looks stupid.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Jeff's sig got removed :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: It's a hot day today in Sydney.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Jeff's sig got removed :lmao


Luckily no warning. Rajah lies :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am gonna get bashed to hell and back for this but ICP were actually decent wrestlers back in WCW.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Snitsky/Nunzio was a terrible match as expected.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: is my sig a good size now?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> [email protected] that talk about Legend copying Pyro's opinion also being Pyro's sheep


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I hate ICP as music artists. Never seen their wrestling, but seriously, they suck as musicians.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: is my sig a good size now?


Still too big.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: is my sig a good size now?


The GIF and Banner combined exceed the byte limit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> oh. sabrina do you think KG will leave the timberwolves?


*For his sake I hope so. But it would suck for the Wolves fans. He's the only reason to come out to the games. *


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: is my sig a good size now?


If I did the math correctly you are just barely in the limits. But dont take my word for it because my sig has been removed numerous times when I thought it was good.

EDIT: Told you so.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah it is still over by about 20,000


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Ariel = Ratings.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: how about now?


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Ariel = Ratings.


:agree:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It is ok now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: how about now?


Good now.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ok. 

truth: this is the first time my sig was removed.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Boris is up next... So was ECW taped AFTER RAW then?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

ECW was taped earlier today before Smackdown.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Spoiler



There is finally new tag team champs on SD!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> ECW was taped earlier today before Smackdown.


Oh really? :$

I'm in the state of mind that thinks it's taped with RAW, because when I went to see RAW last year they taped ECW before they aired RAW.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

LOL @ Lashley's voice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley is ballin


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes! They're putting some backstory into his gimmick.

Maybe it won't be so bad.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Yes! They're putting some backstory into his gimmick.
> 
> Maybe it won't be so bad.


Yeah, maybe he can actually show off his skills. It wouldn't be very believable if a fan won the belt and all of a sudden he's some great ass wrestler.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Can I get a call of the soldier?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, maybe he can actually show off his skills. It wouldn't be very believable if a fan won the belt and all of a sudden he's some great ass wrestler.


Yep. Glad to see they plugged that line of explanation in there.

I just hope they turn him heel. He won't get far as a face.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Can I get a call of the soldier?


Sure. STFU!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Can I get a call of the soldier?


Yeah. I'll call one and he can put some holes in your head.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Canucks lead the series now 3-1.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

_'IT'_ becomes a reality!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c5b_1176694922


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> _'IT'_ becomes a reality!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c5b_1176694922


I want one.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Burke/CM Punk will be one hell of a storyline. Elijah Burke seems to be quite a good actor, and CM Punk is just a beast on the microphone.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: Cena must lose the title, but chances are that he will not. If Randy Orton won I would mark out, but its not like that is going to happen.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm gonna have to start watching ECW for this Punk/Burke angle.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Can I get a call of the soldier?


*Semper Fi?*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wanna see Punk knee Burke in the face. Should be fun.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Semper Fi?*


Nah. 









Hootie Hoo.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> I'm gonna have to start watching ECW for this Punk/Burke angle.


It'll be a slowly developing one.



> Truth: Cena must lose the title, but chances are that he will not. If Randy Orton won I would mark out, but its not like that is going to happen.


I don't even follow the main event scene anymore. It's the same old shit every week. Cena either pulls a superman and comes out on top, or he gets screwed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Burke/CM Punk will be one hell of a storyline. Elijah Burke seems to be quite a good actor, and CM Punk is just a beast on the microphone.


It's lame how they're rushing it though. Punk just joined last week and there's already tension between the two. Hopefully they wait before their first encounter and don't continue with the rush job.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *For his sake I hope so. But it would suck for the Wolves fans. He's the only reason to come out to the games. *


i heard his contract, and i think a good PG's contract are over after this season, and they both want to leave. if KG leaves where do you think he will go?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Damn Burke knows how to work a crowd.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

*AMP Thinks*: The NBA Playoffs > The NHL Playoffs  :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> AMP Thinks: The NBA Playoffs > The NHL Playoffs  :agree:


:no:

I listened to those songs Sabrina, not too bad. Still not my taste or anything but something I could listen to depending on my mood.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i heard his contract, and i think a good PG's contract are over after this season, and they both want to leave. if KG leaves where do you think he will go?


*It's hard to tell actually. It'll be to a playoff team though. What do you think?



The Elijah Eperience? I wonder what that feels like... *


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Colbert Report is on soon.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *It's hard to tell actually. It'll be to a playoff team though. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> The Elijah Eperience? I wonder what that feels like... *


Is it just me or does that look to be a sexual reference?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

.!?

Oh. Sabrina is always like that. Wont go further than that:side:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Is it just me or does that look to be a sexual reference?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *It's hard to tell actually. It'll be to a playoff team though. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> The Elijah Eperience? I wonder what that feels like... *


i think he wants to come to LA. KG + Kobe = powerful team. Besides they need someone like KG, he can teach Bynum how to play better, even though hes got Kareem Abdul Jabar'teaching him. and i heard 2 out 3 laker players, that contracts that are over there leaving. i think its McKie, and Williams that are leaving, and Luke Walton will resign.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Headliner always has some wacky user titles with underlying meaning.

That or I'm thinking too much.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Savage just slipped a pill into her drink and is now going to fuck her in the ass and make her humble. :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMP, check this out:

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Much-More-News-From-Todays-UFC-Conference-Call.html

A pretty nice read.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I love that quote in Gord's sig. I mean seriously who the fuck would not realize that is from In Your House: Ground Zero from September 9,1997 in a World Title Match between Taker/HBK after Taker just gave HBK a big right hand and sent him flying down the rampway. :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth; Just made a banner request.

Truth: Dream Theater's new album 'Systematic Chaos' will own you.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

ECW was not bad. Not bad at all.

*The Good:* CM Punk/Elijah Burke storyline begins, Ariel, Lashley's Voice + Boris = Ratings, & The Main Event was pretty good too.

*The Bad:* Snitsky/Nunzio was terrible.

*The Ugly:* The Crowd, Snitsky & The Tag Team Match looked pretty ugly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

lol, Dice K is 1-2 with 5 runs given up in those two losses.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Headliner always has some wacky user titles with underlying meaning.
> 
> That or I'm thinking too much.


Nah. You're not thinking too much.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: sabrina i remember who that PG is that his contract is almost over. its Jason Kidd.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I want to get into Lita's pants.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Did Boris appear or was it just a recap?

I can't damn well remember what I read reading the spoilers.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Nah. You're not thinking too much.


Bull


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Savage just slipped a pill into her drink and is now going to fuck her in the ass and make her humble. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> AMP, check this out:
> 
> http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Much-More-News-From-Todays-UFC-Conference-Call.html
> 
> A pretty nice read.


I read something like this earlier. Good find though.

So much for UFC being a fad now that they've secured deals with ESPN and HBO.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Nah. You're not thinking too much.


I second Mac.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


You don't remember that whole thing with the Iron Shiek? 

Youtube it. Funniest thing ever.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Did Boris appear or was it just a recap?
> 
> I can't damn well remember what I read reading the spoilers.


Lashley brought him out. He spoke a little Italian, then was on his way.

And Styles mentioned that Boris went to Canada to train to become a wrestler and came back to Italy to visit his family. So it all makes sense.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner's UT's are always ingenious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

thx.


AMPLine4Life said:


> I second Mac.


Bull?

Never 2nd Mac. Its just something you don't do


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> lol, Dice K is 1-2 with 5 runs given up in those two losses.


*the Reds are back in first place *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> thx.
> 
> Bull?
> 
> Never 2nd Mac. Its just something you don't do


I'm pretty sure I just did :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *the Reds are back in first place *


They'll blow it. I don't really keep up with baseball until game 160 anyway.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *the Reds are back in first place *


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Lashley brought him out. He spoke a little Italian, then was on his way.
> 
> And Styles mentioned that Boris went to Canada to train to become a wrestler and came back to Italy to visit his family. So it all makes sense.


:lmao

So typical. Vince picks the one wrestler to be the one to compete out of thousands of people.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> thx.
> 
> Bull?
> 
> Never 2nd Mac. Its just something you don't do


:cuss:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i would love to see Lakers vs Boston in the NBA Finals one day like the old days.

truth: i was also shocked when they chanted MVP to kobe during a season game there, i never thought i would here that from a home crowd for a away player, and from a boston crowd to a laker player.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure I just did :side:


Ya. Don't do it again.

Mac was just trying to get me to spill....my...guts.:side:


DDMac said:


> :cuss:


Deal with it.:flip


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya. Don't do it again.
> 
> Mac was just trying to get me to spill....my...guts.:side:
> 
> Deal with it.:flip


GLOBAL GUTS!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

My Boris video isn't getting as many hits as I hoped it would...

Only like 1,000 hits in the past day. 


GUTS! *Corny music plays + Grown men dancing around in matching T-Shirts*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Max = no ratings


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> GLOBAL GUTS!


Do you have it? Do, do, do, do you have it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> My Boris video isn't getting as many hits as I hoped it would...
> 
> Only like 1,000 hits in the past day.


Maybe people don't know it's him? I sure as hell wouldn't have known it was him if not for this forum.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> My Boris video isn't getting as many hits as I hoped it would...
> 
> Only like 1,000 hits in the past day.


Add Santino as a key word.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Do you have it? Do, do, do, do you have it?


There was a SNES game released for that show, I suddenly have the urge to hunt it down and but it.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Add Santino as a key word.


I did last night after RAW.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=B2u3tJDEeBA


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I found Boris' Myspace. HE HAS MY VIDEO ON HIS PAGE!!!!!!!!! He really likes me! *Marks*

http://www.myspace.com/borisalexiev


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just watched an episode of House.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Alright the Wings tied it up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There was a SNES game released for that show, I suddenly have the urge to hunt it down and but it.


Are you serious!!! I never heard such a thing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Are you serious!!! I never heard such a thing.


It's reported on Wikipedia and wikipedia is NEVER wrong.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's reported on Wikipedia and wikipedia is NEVER wrong.


Of course. Looks like I'll be heading to pretty much every game store. When I go back home. In the mean time I can search the internet.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's reported on Wikipedia and wikipedia is NEVER wrong.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> Alright the Wings tied it up.


This game proves the Flames truly only compete at home and send stunt doubles that suck on the road. I mean seriously I know home in sports is an advantage and certainly can make a big difference for some teams. But I mean the Flames didn't have a pulse in Detroit.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Sadly, now that Boris has been called up, there really isn't anyone else that I have my eye on. Except Burchill of course... God he should have been called up months ago. Atlas Da Bone has an interesting look though he just needs some work...


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have ordered all 3 TNA Lockdowns live.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Systematic Chaos will own you.

Dream Theater fans unite with me. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ftw


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I need a video converter for NSV to MPEG-4 or a different free iPod video converter. Anybody know of any?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: if clippers lose to suns, there playoff hopes are gone. its 82-77. clippers down by 5.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Deadliest Catch is coming back on for whomever it was that was upset they missed it earlier*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

X/L/AJ said:


> I'm bored out of my mind.


Same.:sad:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: I'll spank it like I own it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *The Deadliest Catch is coming back on for whomever it was that was upset they missed it earlier*


Get on Yahoo


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I haven't heard much of DT, but their cover of Master Of Puppets is awesome.

I'll probably check out their new album.

Truth - The Offspring's new album will own you. :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Scrubs.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Eminem > You


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I haven't heard much of DT, but their cover of Master Of Puppets is awesome.
> 
> I'll probably check out their new album.
> 
> Truth - The Offspring's new album will own you. :side:


Did you get War Rock yet?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I haven't heard much of DT, but their cover of Master Of Puppets is awesome.
> 
> I'll probably check out their new album.
> 
> Truth - The Offspring's new album will own you. :side:


Nah, it's gonna suck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> Truth: I'll spank it like I own it.


Too late.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: headliner are you going to watch the nba playoffs?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I haven't heard much of DT, but their cover of Master Of Puppets is awesome.
> 
> I'll probably check out their new album.
> 
> Truth - The Offspring's new album will own you. :side:


Diesel man, get these albums:

Train of thought, Acoustic Dreams, Images and Words, When day and dreams unite. 

:$


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Too late.


I've got something to spank though.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> I've got something to spank though.


Double post.

SPAMMER.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: headliner are you going to watch the nba playoffs?


Most likely. Don't really have a favorite like last year when I was rooting for the Heat.


King Placebo said:


> I've got something to spank though.


Your dog? Ewwww.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just discovered the removal of the indy rule


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Most likely. Don't really have a favorite like last year when I was rooting for the Heat.
> 
> Your dog? Ewwww.


Funny, funny.

My girlfriend Headliner, that's what.

I bypassed flood control. :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> Diesel man, get these albums:
> 
> Train of thought, Acoustic Dreams, Images and Words, When day and dreams unite.
> 
> :$


I'll try.

:$



> Did you get War Rock yet?


heyfuman.

Nah, not yet. 



> Nah, it's gonna suck.


You're dead to me now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What's going to suck?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> You're dead to me now.


Know who is still alive and well?

MAAAAAAAAATT "THE TERRAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" SERRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Most likely. Don't really have a favorite like last year when I was rooting for the Heat.
> 
> Your dog? Ewwww.


you're not rooting for the heat anymore? and the suns and clipper game is really close.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Know who is still alive and well?
> 
> MAAAAAAAAATT "THE TERRAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" SERRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


He's almost as dead to me as you are.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Cali needs to stop with the emoticon crazes, it'll get worse then Austin's 'what'


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Barbie Blank will suck. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> you're not rooting for the heat anymore? and the suns and clipper game is really close.


Haven't been excited about Basketball enough this year.


King Placebo said:


> Funny, funny.
> 
> My girlfriend Headliner, that's what.
> 
> I bypassed flood control.:$


Don't let me see her:side: (Joking of course)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Truth: Cali needs to stop with the emoticon crazes, it'll get worse then Austin's 'what'


It's not my fault.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, it looks like Bye Bye Sanjaya.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Brand just got a block. clippers up by 5, suns ball 2 left on the shot clock, less then a min left in the game.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3973782-post1.html

This is the third or fourth thread like this that he's made. That's why I hate it when n00bs like that show up when almost no mods are on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3973782-post1.html
> 
> This is the third or fourth thread like this that he's made. That's why I hate it when n00bs like that show up when almost no mods are on.


I'll handle it. Oh wait. *Looks at usertitle*.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3973782-post1.html
> 
> This is the third or fourth thread like this that he's made. That's why I hate it when n00bs like that show up when almost no mods are on.


I should be promoted. Shut up and agree.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I'll handle it. Oh wait. *Looks at usertitle*.


HA! I GET IT NOW! Not that I didn't get it before.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I should be promoted. Shut up and agree.


:agree:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

AMP for super?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I should be promoted. Shut up and agree.


sure, whatever, all I'm saying is that there should be at least 1 WWE section mod online at all times. Whether that means more mods or just promoting some people to Super Mods, I just hope something is done.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Diesel for admin.

....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> AMP for super?


Start the campaign. 

I hear what you're saying Derek and I can't say I disagree. I doubt anyone will get modded, a promotion or whatever seems more of a possibility.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HA! I GET IT NOW! Not that I didn't get it before.


I knew you just needed a little hint.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kenny for staff.

Promote me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Diesel for admin.
> 
> ....


If the VG Section was more active you would most likely be a mod in that section. Too bad no one gives a shit about that section. It's almost worse than the TNA section....almost


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I would agree with AMP modding the WWE section.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching KOTR '98


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The closest thing to anybody doing something about this guy is MAVSFAN posting a picture from spaceballs saying "This thread has gone from suck to blow".


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

There honestly seems like too many WWE mods as is. It is a shame that there isn't one on at all times though. Maybe as the summer comes around and the section turns into complete hell something will change.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Well everyone who would do something right now lacks the power to do so.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> The closest thing to anybody doing something about this guy is MAVSFAN posting a picture from spaceballs saying "This thread has gone from suck to blow".


I hate that shit. If you're not a mod, don't act like one. 9/10 times you're just contributing to the spam, especially if you're just going to post something witty or funny.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There honestly seems like too many WWE mods as is. It is a shame that there isn't one on at all times though. Maybe as the summer comes around and the section turns into complete hell something will change.


Slick should of been taken off the WWE section....

Oh, and Diesel can blame Kaneanite for not being a mod Maybe if Kaneanite was still a super mod:side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Chris Heel: I deleted the PM and will get the tape sent as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Slick should of been taken off the WWE section....
> 
> Oh, and Diesel can blame Kaneanite for not being a mod Maybe if Kaneanite was still a super mod:side:


I agree. That's still the main section he mods though. He would probably be on but he's on vacation right now 

Nah, Diesel can blame the lack of activity in that section.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah I don't get why super mods are still listed as mods of sections. I also don't get why Holt, Cide and Role Model and I think 2slick are BTB mods. At least make people like AMP and Fail who have done a BTB mods there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There are 4 people in charge of the WWE section from what I saw, and that was Holt, Cide, Role Model, and 2Slick.

I know the Super Mods are allowed to close things in there, but the only ones that really do are 2Slick and Pyro.

I don't see 2Slick around too much anymore, so really there are only 4 people that do anything in that section.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Meh, it doesn't really matter to me.

I'm not posting in the VG section to become a mod or anything. I just like posting there because I enjoy doing it, and I enjoy video games. If it happens, it happens. If not, oh well, I'm still going to post there.

But honestly, Fail does a great job there by himself already.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Yeah I don't get why super mods are still listed as mods of sections. I also don't get why Holt, Cide and Role Model and I think 2slick are BTB mods. At least make people like AMP and Fail who have done a BTB mods there.


Pretty much if you mod the WWE section, you mod the BTB section. It's weird but that's just the way it works. And the BTB section doesn't need a bunch of mods to start with. It's a fucking cluster yes but there's nothing mods can do about n00bs making BTBs and what not. 

Slick is on vacation so that explains his recent absence. I think even he will admit that he isn't as active as he used to be though. I still love the guy either way and I think he does a solid job.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Max was robbed twice


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't see what the big deal about who's a mod and who wants to be a mod is all about. *shrugs* I really couldn't care less. *


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching South Park.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Chris Heel: I deleted the PM and will get the tape sent as soon as I possibly can.


Thanks so much I appreciate it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide and Holt are on now, all is well.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yay, balance is restored.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sabrina. This is life and death. 


Killa CaLi said:


> Max was robbed *twice*


:lmao!!!!!!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Max was robbed twice


Stop calling me Max. :sad:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Here's a good piece of advice....

DON'T PUT HOT SAUCE ON YOUR SUB SANDWICH THATS ALL

I got the rumbly in my tumbly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Sabrina. This is life and death.


QFT


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Stop calling me Max. :sad:


:flip


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

GSN Playmania couldn't be easier.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate the Headbangers


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Here's a good piece of advice....
> 
> DON'T PUT HOT SAUCE ON YOUR SUB SANDWICH THATS ALL
> 
> I got the rumbly in my tumbly.


*Here's another piece of advice.. if you like saugage, NEVER EVER watch it being made. :no: 


K2, lol it seems like it to some people. *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't see what the big deal about who's a mod and who wants to be a mod is all about. *shrugs* I really couldn't care less. *


Sabrina for Mod!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hate the Headbangers


Headbangers > D&D


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Van Hammer vs Rick Steiner=No Ratings


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> Sabrina for Mod!


*lol nogga please... 

I like posting without responsibility. Why ruin that?*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^


Lady Croft said:


> *Here's another piece of advice.. if you like saugage, NEVER EVER watch it being made. :no:
> 
> 
> K2, lol it seems like it to some people. *


It is!


jeffdivalover said:


> Sabrina for Mod!


Sabrina for everything in the world!:lmao

I'd mark out if she banned you.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Here's another piece of advice.. if you like saugage, NEVER EVER watch it being made. :no: *


You would be right. I still like sausage, but I have seen how its made and its gross as hell. My bro used to work at Thompson's Meat Market which is who supplies the festival every year with the sausage, well, I was able to go there one day and see it.

Turned my stomach, but when I eat sausage I don't think about how its made and I am fine.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *lol nogga please...
> 
> I like posting without responsibility. Why ruin that?*


Because you receive a bunch of gifts when you get modded. And that's just cool. After that it kinda sucks though.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - My usertitle, is an Eminem song I'm addicted to currently.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^
> 
> It is!
> 
> ...


SWERVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> You would be right. I still like sausage, but I have seen how its made and its gross as hell. My bro used to work at Thompson's Meat Market which is who supplies the festival every year with the sausage, well, I was able to go there one day and see it.
> 
> Turned my stomach, but when I eat sausage I don't think about how its made and I am fine.


*Yeah, it's so damn gross but tastes so damn good *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Headbangers > D&D


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - My usertitle, is an Eminem song I'm addicted to currently.


Are you spillin these raps as long as we're feelin em?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Damnit the Wings lost


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *lol nogga please...
> 
> I like posting without responsibility. Why ruin that?*


ummmmmmmmmmmmmm, you would make an awesome mod.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Damnit the Wings lost


Good.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Are you spillin these raps as long as we're feelin em?


Till the day that I drop, you'll never say that I'm not killin' them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmm, you would make an awesome mod.


*Yea! Sabrina for owner of this site!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Till the day that I drop, you'll never say that I'm not killin' them.


Good song on a good album. One of my favorites on the album.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Yea! Sabrina for owner of this site!*


:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> *Yea! Sabrina for owner of this site!*


lol, thought you were her for a second. Threw me off with the colored text.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow...just wow...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

IC is online!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> IC is online!!!!!!!!!!


He must be invisible cause I don't see it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He must be invisible cause I don't see it.


same here.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

IC is dead.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

IC needs to come back.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

IC/Delfin feud = Ratings


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He must be invisible cause I don't see it.


Ya. He went invisible after _that_ happened. But I can see him though.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good song on a good album. One of my favorites on the album.


What album is it on?

I remember hearing the song a few years ago, then I had a sudden urge to download it again a week or so ago. But I went with the remix verison of it with 50 (Curtis:lmao), and Tupac. I prefer it over the original version.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> What album is it on?
> 
> I remember hearing the song a few years ago, then I had a sudden urge to download it again, but I went with the remix verison of it with 50 (Curtis:lmao), and Tupac. I prefer it over the original version.


It's on the Eminem Show.

Oh, you got that thing for the store that fucks up your sig Headliner? I'll pass on that.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Cali/IC vs Delfin/P1


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Cali/IC vs Delfin/P1


Why wouldn't Cali and Delfin team?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

eFeuds suck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^LIES

E-Fed rules. I think I'll bet points on some EPW matches.


AMPLine4Life said:


> It's on the Eminem Show.
> 
> Oh, you got that thing for the store that fucks up your sig Headliner? I'll pass on that.


I been had it. Problem now is, its not in the store anymore so I cant erase the history. I'm pretty much stuck with it unless an admin can get rid of it for me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why wouldn't Cali and Delfin team?


Because that would have me and IC teaming and I hate IC with a passion.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> lol, thought you were her for a second. Threw me off with the colored text.


*That's how rumors get started... I'd hate to go from being accused of being Chelsey to being accused of being Headliner *


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> eFeuds suck.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

98% of the time efeuds are stupid. If you were involved in a feud that contained the other 2% post this in your sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *That's how rumors get started... I'd hate to go from being accused of being Chelsey to being accused of being Headliner *


It'd probably be a lot less controversial if somebody accused you of being Headliner instead of Chelsey.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^LIES
> 
> E-Fed rules. I think I'll bet points on some EPW matches.
> 
> I been had it. Problem now is, its not in the store anymore so I cant erase the history. I'm pretty much stuck with it unless an admin can get rid of it for me.


It was brought up but never discussed after that, which is lame.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


>


wep 4 wep.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> 98% of the time efeuds are stupid. If you were involved in a feud that contained the other 2% post this in your sig.


People still have stupid "%" saying in their sigs. They're lame.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> wep 4 wep.


Done :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> People still have stupid "%" saying in their sigs. They're lame.


I hated those things, I was hoping they all died off when the site changed.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers better win tomarrow or else i will be one pissed SOB


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Black Machismo > Macho Man


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Too Sexy Brian Christopher = ratings


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Lakers better win tomarrow or else i will be one pissed SOB


Kobe = Ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Lakers better win tomarrow or else i will be one pissed SOB


Who are they playing?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Al Snow & Head Vs Too Much :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Done :$


:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Kobe = Rapings


Agreed


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Who are they playing?


The Kings.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Agreed


 

Kobe = OJ = Innocent. :sad:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Lakers better win tomarrow or else i will be one pissed SOB


*Why? It's a meaningless game isn't it? Or can the Lakers lose the 7 seed?*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Steve Nash is ballin'.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Lakers better win tomarrow or else i will be one pissed SOB


*Don't come on the forum then. For our own safety.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> The Kings.


ya, they better win it then.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Kobe is the best player in the league. No comp.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Kobe = OJ = Innocent. :sad:


Kobe yes...OJ....no comment


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Kobe sucks more testicle than Richard Simmons.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: if they lose, yes they might drop to the 8th seed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> trutH: if they lose, yes they might drop to the 8th seed.


They'll be eliminated in 4-5 games either way.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I wish I knew a thing or two about basketball. :lmao

I'll stick to asian sports. Whatever they may be. :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They'll be eliminated in 4-5 games either way.


:agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

> Kobe yes...OJ....no comment


:frustrate 










Maybe he did it :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I wish I knew a thing or two about basketball. :lmao
> 
> I'll stick to asian sports. Whatever they may be. :sad:


DDR


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Kobe = Innocent. :sad:


*Only because the first 8 inches were consentual *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Only because the first 8 inches were consentual *


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> DDR


I swear, I may be the only asian walking this earth that isn't ballin' at that game.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Only because the first 8 inches were consentual *


 :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oh shit.:lmao


DDMac said:


> Kobe is the best player in the league. No comp.


My uncle calls him Buckets Bryant. Might have to steal that from him.


Diesel said:


> I'll stick to asian sports. Whatever they may be.:sad:


Mathematics?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I swear, I may be the only asian walking this earth that isn't ballin' at that game.


Yeah but I'd rather watch Chuck Liddell knock people out or Roberto Luongo make a great save then dance because arrows tell me to.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> oh shit.:lmao
> 
> My uncle calls him Buckets Bryant. Might have to steal that from him.
> 
> Mathematics?


He calls him that because he never passes.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> oh shit.:lmao
> 
> My uncle calls him Buckets Bryant. Might have to steal that from him.
> 
> Mathematics?


*Pistol Shooting?*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: list of NBA upsets, in the playoffs.


No. 8 beating No. 1
-------------------

New York def. Miami, 3-2, 1999 Eastern Conference first round
Denver def. Seattle, 3-2, 1994 Eastern Conference first round


No. 8 beating No. 2
-------------------

New York def. Indiana, 4-2, 1999 Eastern Conference finals


No. 8 beating No. 4
-------------------

New York def. Atlanta, 4-0, 1999 Eastern Conference finals


No. 7 beating No. 2
-------------------

New York def. Miami, 3-2, 1998 Eastern Conference first round
Golden State def. San Antonio, 3-1, 1991 Western Conference first round
Golden State def. Utah, 3-0, 1989 Western Conference first round
Seattle def. Dallas, 3-1, 1987 Western Conference first round


No. 6 beating No. 1
-------------------

Houston def. Orlando, 4-0, 1995 NBA Finals
Houston def. San Antonio, 4-2, 1995 Western Conference finals


No. 5 beating No. 1
-------------------

Indiana def. Atlanta, 4-2, 1994 Eastern Conference semifinals
Phoenix def. Los Angeles, 4-1, 1990 Western Conference semifinals


No. 6 beating No. 2
-------------------

Houston def. Phoenix, 4-3, 1995 Western Conference semifinals
Chicago def. New York, 4-2, 1989 Eastern Conference semifinals
Phoenix def. Utah, 4-2, 1984 Western Conference semifinals


No. 6 beating No. 3
-------------------

Indiana def. Boston, 4-3, 2005 Eastern Conference first round
Boston def. Indiana, 4-2, 2003 Eastern Conference first round
Charlotte def. Miami, 3-0, 2001 Eastern Conference first round
Philadelphia def. Orlando, 3-1, 1999 Eastern Conference first round
Atlanta def. Indiana, 3-2, 1996 Eastern Conference first round
Houston def. Utah, 3-2, 1995 Western Conference first round
Seattle def. Golden State, 3-1, 1992 Western Conference first round
Chicago def. Cleveland, 3-2, 1989 Eastern Conference first round
Houston def. Portland, 3-1, 1987 Western Conference first round
Utah def. Houston, 3-2, 1985 Western Conference first round
New Jersey def. Philadelphia, 3-2, 1984 Eastern Conference first round
Phoenix def. Portland, 3-2, 1984 Western Conference first round


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Mathematics?


Sounds good.











AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but I'd rather watch Chuck Liddell knock people out or Roberto Luongo make a great save then dance because arrows tell me to.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The fact that 2005 is the earliest year on that list and it's a 6 over 3 is sad. Face it, the NBA Playoffs are pretty damn predictable.

And considering it was 2005, the 3 seed probably had a 42-40 record while the 6 seed around around 40-42.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not fat with glasses


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm glad I'm not fat with glasses


You don't want to be like Peter Griffin, or Newman from "Seinfeld"?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> You don't want to be like Peter Griffin, or Newman from "Seinfeld"?


Peter Griffin is banging Louis. UPGRADE!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He calls him that because he never passes.


Ya, but....his teamates can't score. Although I agree.

What Charles Barkley said about the players of today two weeks ago=ratings.


Lady Croft said:


> *Pistol Shooting?*


:shocked: 

MAVSFAN was pissed. He said it gave Asians like him a bad name.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

James Brown + The Cat dancing=Ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Peter Griffin is banging Louis. UPGRADE!


"See her? Yeah, I'm hittin' that."


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad my ass doesn't look better than my ugly face.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hmmm...


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MAVSFAN is Asian?? No ratings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya, but....his teamates can't score. Although I agree.
> 
> What Charles Barkley said about the players of today two weeks ago=ratings.


The NBA is just lame right now. The fact that teams UNDER .500 will make the playoffs is so lame.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Shooting Star Press=Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad my body isn't as bloated as the Michelin Man


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The NBA is just lame right now. The fact that teams UNDER .500 will make the playoffs is so lame.


If it's so lame, then why do people say Ballin' rather than Puckin'?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> If it's so lame, then why do people say Ballin' rather than Puckin'?


Because they're black?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> MAVSFAN was pissed. He said it gave Asians like him a bad name.


*lol I don't see how that gives them a bad name. 



Quick question to the brotha's. Black guys call me shorty and I'm not short. What's up with that? [/seriously]*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not touching that one AMP.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Buck teeth and freckles all over my body?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The NBA is just lame right now. The fact that teams UNDER .500 will make the playoffs is so lame.


I know. Hell they can make 6th seed.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> MAVSFAN is Asian?? No ratings.





Spoiler



I'm the only asian that counts on here.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *lol I don't see how that gives them a bad name.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question to the brotha's. Black guys call me shorty and I'm not short. What's up with that? [/seriously]*


They keepin it real


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *lol I don't see how that gives them a bad name.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question to the brotha's. Black guys call me shorty and I'm not short. What's up with that? [/seriously]*


Its slang for chick or girl. Or possibly cute chick/girl.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> They keepin it real


How was the Report?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Not touching that one AMP.


It's not racist (or meant to be) it's just how it is. The NBA is mostly black players (even though the best player in the league is white) and Jim Jones (the guy who got famous because of the phrase) is black. White people say it because they want to fit in or be gangsta or whatever. Black people come up with catchy ass shit, white people don't, it's that simple. 

I'm going to remix Ballin now:

"We skate low, fo sho, you know this...PUCKIN!"


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^:lmao:lmao


Diesel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the only asian that counts on here.


Truthiness


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the only asian that counts on here.


I will say that You > Him if that means anything.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-September 27,1999 edition of WCW Monday Nitro had the main event of Sting, Lex Luger, and Diamond Dallas Page vs Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, and Bret Hart. But Hogan was nailed in his injured knee by Sting twice with a baseall bat and was sent to the hospital making it a 3 on 2 Handicap match or so we think.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel is a lie. Legendary Ora is more important than him because he makes banners.


AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm going to remix Ballin now:
> 
> "We skate low, fo sho, you know this...PUCKIN!"


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm higher than AMP.



Diesel said:


> How was the Report?


I missed it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok. So what would the Puckin' dance look like?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Its slang for chick or girl. Or possibly cute chick/girl.



*Oh! Ok.. that makes sense then.*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I will say that You > Him if that means anything.


Just like how GSP > Hughes?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ok. So what would the Puckin' dance look like?


A slap shot.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Nobody cares.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

We skate low, fo sho, you know this.....PUCKIN!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ballin! is dead to me


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> We skate low, fo sho, you know this.....PUCKIN!


:lmao

I would easily put that in my sig. If it showed.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ballin!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm logging off for the night. Later, everyone.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> I would easily put that in my sig. If it showed.


Boooo, damn your stupid glitch.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Later Diesel.

:lmao at AMP's gif


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Oh! Ok.. that makes sense then.*


You must be skooled in the language of the street shorty


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck. I'm gonna PM Rajah or Admin to ask them to take this feature out for me. Even though I might miss it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Ballin! is dead to me


:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Fuck. I'm gonna PM Rajah or Admin to ask them to take this feature out for me. Even though I might miss it.


You won't.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I feel like learning to upload shit on my computer and then on to a site but am too lazy to actually do it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i want to know what my rep power is. who wants to get green reped? and tell me how much you're rep went up by.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You won't.


Your right. I'll PM Flash

Its tempting:$ I probably won't do it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Your right. I'll PM Flash
> 
> Its tempting:$ I probably won't do it.


Lame.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

If you dont do it I will do it for you, KJ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> If you dont do it I will do it for you, KJ.


They wouldn't listen to you.:flip


AMPLine4Life said:


> Lame


Insult to potential injury.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> They wouldn't listen to you.:flip
> 
> Insult to potential injury.


I don't get it


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

You are correct on that one. Nobody listens to me as it is already.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Anywho, I'm goin to bed. I've got class tomorrow  Peace everyone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't get it


The injury=depression=weakness & not being able to have sig show up. 

The insult=lame.

Adding insult to injury.

Later


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chyna doing Spanish commentary at KOTR '98 = ratings


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im out, going to finish watching ecw then do something else, then go to sleep. later


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am contemplating whether or not to put in the next edition of Nitro that would keep me up for a good 2 hours more or if I should just wait until tomorrow. Its 11:02 PM here.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bored:sad:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - I'm high, RVD style.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have to reinstall MSN on my computer


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I have to reinstall MSN on my computer


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW Monday Nitro-September 27,1999-Atlanta,Georgia 60 minutes and 56 seconds 10 matches

The Cat with Sonny Onoo vs Chris Benoit Television Title Match 6:12

Vampiro vs Buff Bagwell 5:29

Rey Mysterio,Jr vs Dean Malenko 3:37

Hugh Morrus with Jimmy Hart vs Bill Goldberg 6:03

Evan Karagias vs Berlyn with The Wall 3:29

West Texas ******** with Curt Hennig and Curly Bill vs Harlem Heat Tag Team Title Match 8:19

Rick Steiner vs Van Hammer 4:32

Konnan vs Perry Saturn 6:08

Psychosis vs Billy Kidman Mask vs Hair Match 9:20

Diamond Dallas Page, Total Package, and Sting with Elizabeth vs Ric Flair and Bret Hart 7:47


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

I'm bored.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Where can I get the cards for the Clash Of The Champions shows without spoilers?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ If John Cena loses 3 matches in the next 3 months, I'm leaving this forum forever.















































And I'm not leaving, ever, for any reason, even if it does happen.. I just used that as an example to prove that there's less than zero chance of that happening. ~____________________~


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


>


:ns


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

During the Taker/Foley HIAC, after Foley takes the first big bump, Vince comes down to ringside. A fan yells to him "You got ratings now Mcmahon!!"

:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Not a clue where to get COTC cards without spoilers.  I have 2 sites that have the results but just the cards is most likely impossible to find.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

http://kandd.shootangle.com/clash.html

Almost 100% positive this shows no results whatsoever.


EDIT: It shows 11 sort of spoilers. Tells in what matches a title changes hands and if someone no showed a match but does not say who is the champion. It also has the interview segments. They are all in order of the happenings as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spoiler



It'd be pretty sweet if Deuce and Domino got custom made 50's tag belts


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks:hb


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Not a problem.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi everyone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Not a problem.


I can hook you up with a guy that has every Clash Of The Champions on 36 discs for only $30 if you want it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Here. Hi everyone.


I couldn't tell you were here from looking at that post. 

Hey


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> I can hook you up with a guy that has every Clash Of The Champions on 36 discs for only $30 if you want it.


That would be awesome. But I will have to wait until I get my taxes back to pay him for it. I just sent it out today and I dont know how long it takes for taxes to get returned. How do I get ahold of the guy?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> That would be awesome. But I will have to wait until I get my taxes back to pay him for it. I just sent it out today and I dont know how long it takes for taxes to get returned. How do I get ahold of the guy?


I'll PM the info, hold on.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

You got it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE might as well turn themselves into an auto show.



Seriously, how many people now have come to the ring on wheels in some form or another? D&D come out in a black Cadillac, JBL in a limo, Eddie in a lowrider, Austin in a truck and a 4 wheeler, Taker on a bike, the Mexicools on fucking lawn mowers for Christ sakes. They sure do love their giant moving props..


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I couldn't tell you were here from looking at that post.
> 
> Hey


 Hi Gord, how are you?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hi Gord, how are you?


All good. 

I need a coke though and I'm trying to find a few old (not real old, like this year) segments on my recorded DVD's.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> WWE might as well turn themselves into an auto show.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, how many people now have come to the ring on wheels in some form or another? D&D come out in a black Cadillac, JBL in a limo, Eddie in a lowrider, Austin in a truck and a 4 wheeler, Taker on a bike, the Mexicools on fucking lawn mowers for Christ sakes. They sure do love their giant moving props..


Austin drives Monster Trucks, Cement trucks, Beer trucks, Zambonis, and other heavy machinery as well.

:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah.

Even Dean drove a scooter or whatever it's called. >_>


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - School in 25 minutes


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Even Dean drove a scooter or whatever it's called. >_>


:lmao:lmao



Gonna watch Austin/Kane First blood match after Family Guy is over.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Regal and Taylor actually have a victory over Lashley in a tag match.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Working on figuring out something at the moment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley was great on ECW tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lashley doing Kennedy's announcing gimmick with that voice would be the absolute funniest thing ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


Watch the match in my sig.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am getting a message that says...

"This menu has been disabled"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Watch the match in my sig.


M'kay. I'll download it.

Truth ~ Watching Finlay vs Undertaker from SmackDown! before WrestleMania.

Tv MOTY contender. Great match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - School now. Cya later guys.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Later Tom, Tom.

Truth-I'm watching Raw from August 6,2006.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/147033-canadianwwefan.html

:lmao

I swear, I'm asking Rajah to do that if Cena wins. :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/147033-canadianwwefan.html
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I swear, I'm asking Rajah to do that if Cena wins. :lmao


Wow he hasn't seen the vbookie odds.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Good God Regal would you please shut the hell up

Truth-I am fuckin sick and tired of being a virgin.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

OMG I didn't really need to know that phenners


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Good God Regal would you please shut the hell up
> 
> * Truth-I am fuckin sick and tired of being a virgin.*


:shocked:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Wow he hasn't seen the vbookie odds.


Nevermind the odds, Cena hasn't lost on PPV since New Years Revolution 2006.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Well he has to lose it sometime and what better way than the first PPV after WM?

Actually Mr asked me the other day if there are any threads here mentioning a secret daughter of Vince who is married to Cena. Its like trips all over again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Nevermind the odds, Cena hasn't lost on PPV since New Years Revolution 2006.


Well, I forgot Cyber Sunday when Booker beat him with help, but still, long fucking time.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I apologise if I seemed rude phenners, I was just shocked I suppose. Not really the sorta thing posted on here LOL


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Helllllllllo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I had parent teacher interviews today. The first time in ages in which I'm doing well in all my subjects (except Religion).


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Nah you werent rude at all, Cowie. I just thought I offended you by posting it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Still alive


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Nah you werent rude at all, Cowie. I just thought I offended you by posting it.


haha I've been here since 02, I count BabyBoy as one of my closest friends, I assure you NOTHING could offend me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SHOWED UP


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

WOW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truff*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> :shocked:


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truff*



Derek said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truff*



Kaneanite said:


>


:agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

WOW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No more smilies.

Sup McQueen.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Derek said:


> No more smilies.
> 
> Sup McQueen.


Who died and made you boss?


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Who died and made you boss?


Captain Bipto


(odd reference to a late 80's movie called 'Spaced Invaders')


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

WHOA


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

WHATA


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WF is f'd up for me, SHOCKING!

Not much Derek, kinda bored and tired feel like watching a movie but i'm not sure what yet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> WF is f'd up for me, SHOCKING!
> 
> Not much Derek, kinda bored and tired feel like watching a movie but i'm not sure what yet.


Watch Smokin' Aces.

Did you hear about ECW? Less than a week after the turn and they're already setting up a Punk/Burke feud.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Watch Smokin' Aces.
> 
> Did you hear about ECW? Less than a week after the turn and they're already setting up a Punk/Burke feud.


I don't have Smokin' Aces, sorry.

yeah I heard about people complaining the overushed Punk/Burke tension. ECW has a PPV to sell in like 10 weeks come on!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Don't get me started on Smackdown.

There must be something in the water over in Italy, because it looks like all 3 shows are suffering from some odd booking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Part of the Russo World Order. Russo books the pope you know?

Truth: The lack of Puro-love in the gifs section depresses me


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was not aware of Russo's vast influence in the Vatican. Makes sense though.

Truth- I have to get up early and finish some school work. Bed time for me.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/technology/336688-ps2-online.html

Someone wanna help me here, i wanna sort this out.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: ECW was kind of boring. The only thing interesting were the New Breed promos.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - The forums have been dead this morning. :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Really really bored, think I might go and watch some WRESTLING :shocked:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Watching KENTA vs Marufuji. :agree:


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I need a video converter for NSV to MPEG-4 or a different free iPod video converter. Anybody know of any?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm glad that WELL HUNG DOUGO got banned. The guy was annoying.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Truth- At work

Another Truth- Completley bored out of my Skull. I might go home.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Havent been to college at all this week, Ill start again next week.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Don't watch wrestling Ben, watch Football.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Downloading ECW, Only for CM Punk.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Chase360 said:


> Truth: I need a video converter for NSV to MPEG-4 or a different free iPod video converter. Anybody know of any?


Truth: I didn't even realize that it was possible to convert NSV files. :$


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Man Raw was good.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Master DG™ said:


> Man Raw was good.


.........














Not


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Well it wasn't bad.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I didn't watch raw.

I havent watched wrstling for ages.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah you just go around scaring people :no:. Good night all.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I didnt enjoy this weeks Raw very much.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I only saw one match on the latest Raw.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bored


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I want to phone the USA but not sure how much it will cost from my house phone.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: Ireland seem to have started pretty well in the cricket.

Truth: It's my birthday already in Melbourne 

Truth: Of out soon to watch West Ham v Chelsea live and I have a lot of optimism that by the end of the night, the gap at the top will be 5 points minimum and the gap at the bottom 4 points max. The atmosphere is going to be electric!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I woke up earlier than usual today. Weird.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Ill make sure to wish you tommorow then Mike.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm hoping Tevez can do us a favour tonight, if West Ham some how get a win, that should be the title for Utd.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Love the new sig and avy RM, i used to watch Saved By The Bell :lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I used to watch it everyday on Nick too.

http://www.firstnumber.co.uk/intern...alls-to-usa/?gclid=CJvJguq4zIsCFQ5RUAod52u0CA

This site seen genuine to you?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just got done shaving


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Back from workage


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Back from school.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Sweet Valley High was a great show.



:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killing the Thread with an amazing post = Greatness.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How come ITV show Midsomer Murders at 2 in the Afternoon and allow all the swearing, it's proper hardcore.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Saved By The Bell = Awesomeness


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Cos ITV don't give a fuck. 

:side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> Saved By The Bell = Awesomeness


:agree: 

truth: just woke up.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

ITV must be Ballin' :side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

It more than Ballin' my child.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i think Kobe will get 50 tonight against the kings.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dead thread, again.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I watched the new RVDTito video I'm surprised he didn't mention anything about what Wade Keller said in that interview this week.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RVDTito's latest vid was quite laughable, they seem to get more biased each week which is a shame, because when they started they weren't totally ass fucking TNA.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

My mum is arranging our annual hoilday... wooo :side:

Oh btw, bennnnneehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ahem. Pm me


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Just got finished watching Shelly & Sabin vs Hidaka & Fujita in Zero 1 great match really got me pumped up for them vs the briscoes next weekend


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why can't you PM me.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

cos I CBA


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Platt said:


> Just got finished watching Shelly & Sabin vs Hidaka & Fujita in Zero 1 great match really got me pumped up for them vs the briscoes next weekend


I'm downloading it right now I hope Shelley and Sabin are regulars on the ROH roster this year.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I have school in a bit.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't go to school. I should, I'm thick


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I'm downloading it right now I hope Shelley and Sabin are regulars on the ROH roster this year.



Me too i hope they're not just being brought it for the weekend to fill in for all the talent missing.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; im hungover.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

When aren't you?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Already bored of my Saved By The Bell theme....


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; im hungover.


Nothing new there then


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The next few days are going to piss me off.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Lady B said:


> When aren't you?


When he's drunk


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Platt said:


> When he's drunk


Truth!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just woke up a few minutes ago.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Platt said:


> Me too i hope they're not just being brought it for the weekend to fill in for all the talent missing.


I know TNA took Joe they could atleast let ROH use Shelley and Sabin full time Lethals about to win the X division title anyway.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I have a paper due on Friday and I don't even know what I'm writing it on, how long it has to be, how many sources I need, and what format it needs to be in.

That aside, I will recieve an A on it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Platt said:


> When he's drunk


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I enjoy Black Machismo. At first I thought I would hate it but it grew on me quickly.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Meh! I have to now rep everyone because Ben wants a rep back :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd much rather have Lethal in ROH than Sabin.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Meh! I have to now rep everyone because Ben wants a rep back :no:


Ben always wants rep, hes a rep whore


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> Ben always wants rep, hes a rep whore


REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP REP


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I know TNA took Joe they could atleast let ROH use Shelley and Sabin full time Lethals about to win the X division title anyway.



I hope they do stay and i hope TNA team them up once Sabin loses the title they're interaction in the match at Lockdown was hopefully hinting at that plus them teaming up for an Explosion match at the tapings


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

No. Ben is My whore :$


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watched ROH/CZW Cage Of Death match last night.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm no ones whore, I've been peoples whore before and it never ended well.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Platt said:


> I hope they do stay and i hope TNA team them up once Sabin loses the title they're interaction in the match at Lockdown was hopefully hinting at that plus them teaming up for an Explosion match at the tapings


I sure as hell hope so I wouldn't mind them taking the belts off of Team 3D at the next TNA PPV.

Truth - Glad to hear that news about MVP getting praise backstage he has a bright future of ahead of him.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Awh. He wants a long relationship.

Oh Ben, I thought you would never ask :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

....


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I wouldn't mind if anyone took the belts off Team 3D. Sabin & Shelley would be a great choice though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Dudleys are awful.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Who are ya, Who are ya.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm Bethany, I'm Bethany

Who the fuck are you eh?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: wow 81% of the votes say golden state will get the 8th spot, 19% say it will be the clippers.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Can I be known as Lady Role Model now or what? :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

i g2g to work! cya

bye benny bye sea biscuit


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

bibi.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Why Not Benneh? Why? :inserts crying emotion:

Bye Bruv! Or shall that be catalogue?! LOL


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Thread Killa.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

And you are never like that are you?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady B said:


> And you are never like that are you?


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who are you?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Who are you?


im Jeff

truth: i just read a Rick Berry interview.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

He's Jeff. And he loves Divas.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I need ideas for a fantasy GFX. My creative flow is like....gone. 

-BLANK Canvas- :sad:

Sup guys....


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi tempest.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Had to stay behind an hour after school today for drama. 

Here!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hi tempest.


Hey. 



Truth: Looking up some stock images....


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Hey.
> 
> 
> 
> Truth: Looking up some stock images....


tempest you going to watch the laker game? i know you watch womens basketball, but still are you going to watch?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I have been playing a Japanese Match game called Mah Jong or something like that.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Tempy

The shadow on tempest has been cut off. :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> I have been playing a Japanese Match game called Mah Jong or something like that.


Mah Jong sounds Chinese to me


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't feel like going to class


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I need some more photshop brushes, I only use like 5 of the 12 I have now


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

You know when you thought, I would just try, and you wish you didn't? 
Well thats me right now.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Meh, fuck it. :sad:

*Truth:* Another thread comparing Austin and Cena. Ratings!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> tempest you going to watch the laker game? i know you watch womens basketball, but still are you going to watch?


Nope...





Lady B said:


> Tempy
> 
> The shadow on tempest has been cut off.


Its a quickie banner. I'm too lazy to fix it, I'm gonna change it soon anyway...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Max. Hi Temp. Hey to those I missed...


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Hi Max. Hi Temp. Hey to those I missed...


Hilarity.  :sad:

I no longer talk to Tempest. She's only on twice a day for three minutes each.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Nope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Mickie James banner inspired me to make a similar Johnny Nitro banner. I love the text on your banner, I still suck pretty bad at text


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Nope...


fine.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL at Max told you that name would stick.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn Commie :sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi headliner


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Your Mickie James banner inspired me to make a similar Johnny Nitro banner. I love the text on your banner, I still suck pretty bad at text


I thought 'southern girl' when choosing that text. It goes good with Mickie's look. 



Headliner said:


> Hi Max. Hi Temp. Hey to those I missed...


Sup K. 



DDMac said:


> I no longer talk to Tempest. She's only on twice a day for three minutes each.


LOl Sadly that's almost accurate.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I love the quote in Max's sig :lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Nice banner Temp .


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Holt said:


> Truth: I love the quote in Max's sig :lmao




Maury = Ratings


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Nice banner Temp .


Thanks. :$



Truth: I was reading a book on if women ruled the world and the male species were slaves. It reminded me of this anime I used to watch called Vandread. I'm still reading part 2 of the book.:agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sup Jeff.


Homicide_187 said:


> LOL at Max told you that name would stick.


I know.:lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Thanks. :$
> 
> 
> 
> Truth: I was reading a book on if women ruled the world and the male species were slaves. It reminded me of this anime I used to watch called Vandread. I'm still reading part 2 of the book.:agree:


I wasnt being sarcastic.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The IWC Super Indy Tournament look awful this year. There is one spot left and so far we have Ruckus, Azrieal, Jay Lethal, Larry Sweeney, Hentai, Brother Runt, and Shiima Xion. I'm expecting the final person to be someone shitty from IWC who I don't really want to see in the tourny.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Maury = Ratings


I hate that show. Take the more ghetto,ignant people on earth, give them lines to read, then put them on a show about paternity. It saddens me that people like that are reproducing


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I hate that show. Take the more ghetto,ignant people on earth, give them lines to read, then put them on a* show about paternity*. It saddens me that people like that are reproducing


:sad: 

Wrap it up, people. :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The bad ass kids on Maury > the paternity test episodes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Love the bad ass kids. Easily more gangsta than......Curtis! Sorry, I watched a few Cam clips last night. Shit had me dyin.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - The bad ass kids on Maury > the paternity test episodes.


:lmao

They always bring in the angry black guy. Shit, I could do that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - The bad ass kids on Maury > the paternity test episodes.


The ones that act tough until they're told they have to go to bootcamp then they start crying.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Those kids are way harder than Curtis K :agree:


DDMac said:


> :lmao
> 
> They always bring in the angry black guy. Shit, I could do that.


I hate him he comes out with the tight ass muscle shirt telling them to huge they're mothers :lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I remember this one kid on Scared Straight a few years ago (maybe it was on MTV?) had a scar that said 'SUK' cut into his arm. It stands for 'Serious Untouchable Killa'. That was about 7 years ago I think, and I'd be willing to bet my life that kid is in jail right now.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just played GOD OF WAR 2, and it was Amazing! i had so much fun!!:side:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

POD said:


> I wasnt being sarcastic.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I intentionally titled my thread in WWE section to make it look like big news, when in fact it has nothing to do with any news story.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Those kids are way harder than Curtis K :agree:
> 
> I hate him he comes out with the *tight ass muscle shirt* telling them to huge they're mothers :lmao


:lmao

Catch ya'll later


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Being home sick freakin' sucks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I loved how on Maury they would go from granting the wishes of dying kids one day to "Is she a man?" the next.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I intentionally titled my thread in WWE section to make it look like big news, when in fact it has nothing to do with any news story.


Bump my NWA thread plz. Will rep for all attempts. (Thread in my profile)

Damn. Forgot I gotta go preschedule. Later:sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later Mac and Liner.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Later Max and K 


Derek said:


> I loved how on Maury they would go from granting the wishes of dying kids one day to "Is she a man?" the next.


I hated those man or not episodes.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

I'm out of here. For good.

*Thnks Fr Th Mmrs*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I hated those man or not episodes.


Me too, but I always thought the confused looks on the guys in the audience was pretty humorous.

"That one looks pretty hot, but she might have a cock"


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

bye Sparki...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Being home sick freakin' sucks.


Haha you always seem to be sick. :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Kinda random Sparki (unless I missed something), but sad to see ya go either way. Good luck in life man!


> Haha you always seem to be sick.


Ever since the mono back in October, I haven't been right. I literally sleep right when I get home from school for about 3 hours (although that could be coupled with my usual insomnia episodes as well). This sucks.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Sad to see Sparki go. Another good member leaving. 

New quote in my sig. 

EDIT - No I don't


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That doesn't sound too healthy, hopefully in a few years you'll be totally well.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Just finished watching the new ROh video wire and Morishima/Nigel looks brutal and Mark Briscoe took far too many head bumps if he was really as hurt as they were saying.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> That doesn't sound too healthy, hopefully in a few years you'll be totally well.


Truth - <3 the avatar bro. One of my favorite shows growing up, Kelly Kapowski (Tiffani-Amber Thiessen). :agree:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello

I just finished eating baked ziti pizza. :yum:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

RaS said:


> New quote in my sig.


My Quote > Your Quote:agree:


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Hi Chris.

Truth - I'm working on some college homework right now. The semester is almost over, so I have to get all my online work done. I'm getting there.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Derek

Yeah, I'm on the home stretch too. Thankfully, the end of this semester doesn't look like it's gonna be overwhelming at all.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Wine + Bethany = Lethal


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Hi Chris.
> 
> Truth - I'm working on some college homework right now. The semester is almost over, so I have to get all my online work done. I'm getting there.


pistons have a good shot this year at the finals.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

The new Linkin Park video is on, and this is my first time hearing their new single.

I like.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for deleting me off MSN Mark. 

NICE! Wines settling in just fine now


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> pistons have a good shot this year at the finals.


Hell yeah they do. 

Truth - I'm wondering who's going to get the last playoff spot in the West. It will probably be the Warriors. I don't see them losing tonight. The only way they are out is if they lose, and the Clippers win.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Bonderman on the Detroit Tigers is gonna have a good start against the Royals today for my fantasy squad.

In my estimation the Pistons are in the elite of the NBA and have the thrid best chance of winning the Finals and maybe the best chane of getting to the finals.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Hell yeah they do.
> 
> Truth - I'm wondering who's going to get the last playoff spot in the West. It will probably be the Warriors. I don't see them losing tonight. The only way they are out is if they lose, and the Clippers win.


but that doesn't mean they will win it  

golden state, 81% voters on the NBA poll says Golden State will get it, 19% say it will be the CLippers. but they can be wrong. sre you going to watch Lakers vs Kings today?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Hawaiian Punch is delicious.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Anything is nice especially when you are fucking uspet like i am right now


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> but that doesn't mean they will win it


No, it does mean they'll win it. 



> golden state, 81% voters on the NBA poll says Golden State will get it, 19% say it will be the CLippers. but they can be wrong. sre you going to watch Lakers vs Kings today?


Truth - If the Warriors get in, I see them winning just one game against Dallas. If the Clippers get in, they'll get swept.

Truth - Bonderman is looking good right now against the Royals.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

No I am not watching the Lakers vs Kings it deceides who the Lakers are playing and get beat in 5 or swept by the Suns/Mavs. GS vs Jailblazers for the playoffs is what i'll be watching with some NHL playoffs. GS sgould be able to make it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Hawaiian Punch is delicious.


Fruitylicious!!! It's too bad the little HP logo guy reminds me of Carlito.

Was it the Video for "What I've done?", my local radio station has been playing that song and I really like it. Stoked for the new Linkin Park and new Dream Theater CD's coming out.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> No, it does mean they'll win it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have to wait and see

the warriors can be a big thrown on dallas. dallas will win really, but i want to see elton brand in the playoffs .


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Fruitylicious!!! It's too bad the little HP logo guy reminds me of Carlito.
> 
> Was it the Video for "What I've done?", my local radio station has been playing that song and I really like it. Stoked for the new Linkin Park and new Dream Theater CD's coming out.


Haha.

Yeah, that was it. It's a good song. I've been an LP fan since the day I saw the video for "One Step Closer". Old school.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Amazingly tired.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

The Clips should be in but they have played heartless and Dunleavy Senoir has done an ass job coaching really. I will only let Magette play and ride him when I have to for some reason Dunleavy's MO this season. None of the bottom 7-9 in the West is threat but GS is seemingly the most capable.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: .


How do you become amazingly tired?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I have literally run out of things to do, and there's still half a day left. Goddamnit, shouldn't have watched all my ROH FYF DVD's in one day.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

AMAZINGLY DRUNK


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've got a shit load of wrestling DVD's to watch, whenever I sit down to watch them, I have to suddenly go out or do something. :no:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Gonna have to bite the bullet and do my Maths homework.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How do you become amazingly tired?


Working too hard, too much shit to do, and self perception.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sounds super duper fun.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just had some major problems. Most of the garages down our road have been broken into. Luckily it wasn't ours, but I'm really shaken up, because it's expected that they'll be back tonight.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Just had some major problems. Most of the garages down our road have been broken into. Luckily it wasn't ours, but I'm really shaken up, because it's expected that they'll be back tonight.


According to the Chief Of Police down in Virgina, you should be absolutely fine. If something bad happens once, and the person isn't found, he's most likely never, ever going to do it again.

I really, really need something new to watch. Hopefully Smokin' Aces gets converted to VOB faster so I can burn it and watch it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just got home from another riviting day of school :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Take everything out of your garage.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've got a shit load of wrestling DVD's to watch, whenever I sit down to watch them, I have to suddenly go out or do something. :no:


I bet you would cry if you had as much unwatched shit as I do.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

That's me all round.

Truth: New guy started in work last week, today he was standing just outside the branch wearing the face of his gf, while a huge queue of people were staring at him.

He was really dominating her.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Just had some major problems. Most of the garages down our road have been broken into. Luckily it wasn't ours, but I'm really shaken up, because it's expected that they'll be back tonight.


Damn. That's terrible man. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Take everything out of your garage.


That would take forever



Spartanlax said:


> According to the Chief Of Police down in Virgina, you should be absolutely fine. If something bad happens once, and the person isn't found, he's most likely never, ever going to do it again.


 Yeah, but they broke into about 10. 



BreakTheWalls said:


> Damn. That's terrible man. I hope everything turns out ok.


 Thanks for the support Chris. <3


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I bet you would cry if you had as much unwatched shit as I do.


I've only got about 7 or 8 dvd's unwatched, I'm guessing you have double that. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've only got about 7 or 8 dvd's unwatched, I'm guessing you have double that. :$


I've got a good 50-60 hours of unwatched shit. :shocked:

Breaking it down to a number of DVD might take a while.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I bet you would cry if you had as much unwatched shit as I do.



Same here i've been buying them alot faster than i can watch them


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Platt said:


> Same here i've been buying them alot faster than i can watch them


It's both a gift and a curse. 

If the UK FYF shows and maybe the wrestlemania weekend ones a out on 4/27, I'm probably done buying wrestling DVD's till the end of summer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've told myself not to buy anymore untill I've watched what I've got, I've done well so far, not a single DVD bought this month.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I've told myself not to buy anymore untill I've watched what I've got, I've done well so far, not a single DVD bought this month.


Best. Avy/Sig. Ever.

Although I won't know it's you because I'm used to a hott chick as your avy/sig.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

McQueen said:


> It's both a gift and a curse.
> 
> If the UK FYF shows and maybe the wrestlemania weekend ones a out on 4/27, I'm probably done buying wrestling DVD's till the end of summer.



When the UK shows come out i have all 8 shows from ROH this year to buy aswell as the latest Shimmer show and the newest NOAH dvd i also want the newest 2 PWG shows and IWA:MS ones 

But once my exams are finished in a couple of weeks i'll have time to start watching them again not watched a full show in about a month


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hey AMPLine4Life who do you think will win the Jazz and Rockets series in the playoffs? i say Jazz 4-3


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm crying!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hey AMPLine4Life who do you think will win the Jazz and Rockets series in the playoffs? i say Jazz 4-3


I honestly don't care because the winner will just lose in the 2nd round. I'll got the Rockets though for the fuck of it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The NOAH DVD with Mori/KENTA for the ROH title? That sho looks alright but I'm not sure if I'm gonna get it, if I do i'll get it from IPV.

Truth: NOAH needs Kobashi back badly. And NOAH and the Zero-One Max companies should unify.

Platt, if the WM shows aren't out on 4/27 (and I doubt the will be) and they have the 3/1 sale at the live ROH show, what are the better SHIMMER shows? I've just watched some good joshi last weekend and wouldn't mind seeing some SHIMMER to go along with it.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 



Jeffdivalover said:


> hey AMPLine4Life who do you think will win the Jazz and Rockets series in the playoffs? i say Jazz 4-3


Don't you play Yahoo pool? If so, I'll play ya


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I honestly don't care because the winner will just lose in the 2nd round. I'll got the Rockets though for the fuck of it.


yeah, yao and tracy are a good combo. who do you think will win MVP this year? i say as much as i want it to be Kobe, it will be Dirk i guess.

what room Thatsnotcool? and do you want to bet 100 points?

 why are you crying Lady B?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, yao and tracy are a good combo. who do you think will win MVP this year? i say as much as i want it to be Kobe, it will be Dirk i guess.


The MVP is nothing more than a popularity contest now so Dirk will win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

All I have to say is...

Cockfighting > Basketball


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Best. Avy/Sig. Ever.
> 
> Although I won't know it's you because I'm used to a hott chick as your avy/sig.


I'll go back to having lovely ladies in my sig soon, just felt like a big change for a little while.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> what room Thatsnotcool? and do you want to bet 100 points?


I don't wanna bet any points. I really suck. :sad:


Give me a min. I'll find a good room.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The MVP is nothing more than a popularity contest now so Dirk will win.


who do you think will win the nba championship? also who should be most improved player of the year?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

JDL, go to "Custard Pie" and my username is "m21_booyah" I'm currently at table #3.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'll go back to having lovely ladies in my sig soon, just felt like a big change for a little while.


It's awesome.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> JDL, go to "Custard Pie" and my username is "m21_booyah" I'm currently at table #3.


ok, im there.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Jeffdivalover great improvement on the sig.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> who do you think will win the nba championship? also who should be most improved player of the year?


Mavs will probably win but I hope it's the Suns. I don't really watch it close enough to see who has improved.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lakers suck.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

McQueen said:


> The NOAH DVD with Mori/KENTA for the ROH title? That sho looks alright but I'm not sure if I'm gonna get it, if I do i'll get it from IPV.
> 
> Truth: NOAH needs Kobashi back badly. And NOAH and the Zero-One Max companies should unify.
> 
> Platt, if the WM shows aren't out on 4/27 (and I doubt the will be) and they have the 3/1 sale at the live ROH show, what are the better SHIMMER shows? I've just watched some good joshi last weekend and wouldn't mind seeing some SHIMMER to go along with it.



6 is probably the best all around show from the first 6 but 4 and 5 are good shows aswell


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

still drunk ands crying


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Lakers suck.


PUCKIN!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> PUCKIN!











:lmao Greatness.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> still drunk ands crying


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady B said:


> still drunk ands crying


 

Thanks Platt, I was looking at Vol. 5, on paper that looks pretty good so i'll give that and Vol. 6 consideration.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Lakers rule.


fixed it.

truth: playing pool, best of 7 went like this, thats not cool won 3 in a row, and i won 4 in a row. i won 4-3  but where still playing pool.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: McQueen has a nice vid of the Great Muta's Shining Wizard. That's a cool move.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just got Smokin Aces for $16 at Best Buy


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just watched Kevin Nash attempt a jacknife on The Giant and drop him on his head.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> fixed it.
> 
> truth: playing pool, best of 7 went like this, thats not cool won 3 in a row, and i won 4 in a row. i won 4-3  but where still playing pool.


You got lucky :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: McQueen has a nice vid of the Great Muta's Shining Wizard. That's a cool move.


Thank you!

Truth: Spartanlax made me that .gif


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: PS3 time!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just made $20 in the last hour and a half playing cards. I normally would just be out of class but it was a make-up test day and I didn't have anything to make up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> fixed it.
> 
> truth: playing pool, best of 7 went like this, thats not cool won 3 in a row, and i won 4 in a row. i won 4-3  but where still playing pool.


Don't do that again::angry:

Thats why Diesel is better.:flip


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> You got lucky :side:


want a game monty?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Just got Smokin Aces for $16 at Best Buy


:sad: 
Mines won't be here until at least the 21st


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Bring the money by tonight
cause your wife 
said this is biggest knife
she ever saw in her life

Eminem = ratings :$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Back. Hi


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't like violence:$


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Making a burger, then driving my friend to buy a cell, then playing hockey, then buying weed.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> want a game monty?


I've been at your table for 20 mins now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Bring the money by tonight
> cause your wife
> said this is biggest knife
> she ever saw in her life
> ...


Max


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I've been at your table for 20 mins now


oh. i know you proved it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Max


:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Max Power (Homer Simpson's name after changing it) is such a cool name. It would be like the most stereotypical action hero name ever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Max Power (Homer Simpson's name after changing it) is such a cool name. It would be like the most stereotypical action hero name ever.


:agree: I haven't watched that episode in years.

Bump my NWA thread plz. The link is in my profile. I can donate points to help buy the weed.:$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Monty beat me in pool  my 8 game wining streak is gone .


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll post in it sometime this evening Krazy K. I'm about to leave.

Why isn't it in your sig, did you disable your signature or something?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I'll post in it sometime this evening Krazy K. I'm about to leave.
> 
> Why isn't it in your sig, did you disable your signature or something?


Ok cool. Nah I brought something from the store a while back and its a bug in the store. I lost my sig because of the item.

Now the item is gone from the store so I'm pretty much stuck with this unless an admin can erase it for me.


Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Monty beat me in pool  my 8 game wining streak is gone .


Damn. Well, you learned the hard way not to challenge Monty.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://pic1.picbin.net/direct/5swayqp.gif

Can somebody re-size that to below 650,000 bytes?

Plz


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://pic1.picbin.net/direct/5swayqp.gif
> 
> Can somebody re-size that to below 650,000 bytes?
> 
> Plz


I would but I hate you so I can't


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: They should turn HTML code on.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Damn. Well, you learned the hard way not to challenge Monty.


lets see if he can beat me timed, 5 second shots.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^He would. Even if he was drunk.


Alabaster Holt said:


> I would but I hate you so I can't


You and CaL hate everybody. So its only right that you hate him right?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I would but I hate you so I can't


You owe me


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Here ya go Cali:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^He would. Even if he was drunk.


I love you


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Here ya go Cali:


tool


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

does anyone have a link to a free gif making programme?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I love you




Oh shit. I gotta get back to my room so I can get on MSN. Mid-week update....


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

i beat monty yes!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Here ya go Cali:


Thanks


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Nas


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Hello


hi frankie, jason joined the site, how do i make him a mod?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I feel no need to remind you.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

1. go to admin panel
2. go to user admin
3. type in user name and lick look up user 
4. then choose what section they should mod then enter

Hi jeff
Hi Refuse


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> 1. go to admin panel
> 2. go to user admin
> 3. type in user name and lick look up user
> 4. then choose what section they should mod then enter
> ...


ok. and ban joharper13, hes pissing off the other members.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-

















Fuck Algebra


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you say such a thing


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Because I'm having trouble in that class and I need to pass it to keep my financial aid.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok. and ban joharper13, hes pissing off the other members.


:lmao Like the power on a 10 man forum?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Metallica rock.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Why would you say such a thing


maybe its because he hates it.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe.

:side::side::side::side::side::side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

But, but, I can help :$

Jeff dont be angry that I destroyed any credibility you had to be a "pool god"


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Why am I so evil and fuck anytime up which is good?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> But, but, I can help :$
> 
> Jeff dont be angry that I destroyed any credibility you had to be a "pool god"


lucky. besides i was distracted in the last game.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

It wasn't you Bethany.




> lucky. besides i was distracted in the last game


What about the other 5? :side:

Truth: Tubsoffun resembles Charlie "darkness" Murphy


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

it was me. I am an evil bitch, I can't stop arguing, He is never coming back


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> ^^^ It wasn't you.
> 
> Truth: Tubsoffun resembles Charlie "darkness" Murphy


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol at the Chapelle's show reference.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Seen the preview for the new episode of South Park tonight. It's interesting.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

:lmao would be a better smiley if it was a bit faster.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I am reading johnharper13's post's I don't see him doing anything wrong.

I hope this weeks south park is good I hated last week.

sharks are winning the series 2 to 1


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> It wasn't you Bethany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I AM AN EVIL BITCH. DON'T TALK TO ME, I JUST RUIN LIVES


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

wtf


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady B said:


> it was me. I am an evil bitch, I can't stop arguing, He is never coming back


Which is his choice, based off his life, and was made independant of you. 

Seriously, he really looks like him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Seen the preview for the new episode of South Park tonight. It's interesting.


STAY AWAY! I DON'T HAVE ANY CHANGE!

looks watchable.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

:side:

Is the best smiley ever invented.




Killa CaLi said:


> wtf


:agree:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm back


I was Jobbin out to Monty and JDL in pool


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: My cat had 5 kittens today.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: My cat had 5 kittens today.


Awesome.


Hey cool, your new lame nickname.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I'm back
> 
> 
> I was Jobbin out to Monty and JDL in pool


im going to send you a pm.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: My cat had 5 kittens today.


Congrats.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I hate my life, I do.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> im going to send you a pm.


Sorry I left without warning. My computer kicked me offline. 




EDIT: LOL. Sup Refuse?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Downloading ECW, just to see the full Punk segment.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Sorry I left without warning. My computer kicked me offline.
> 
> 
> EDIT: LOL. Sup Refuse?


its ok. read my pm.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Some guy tried calling me an Xbox 360 mark who's scared of the PS3 in the Video Games section, when anyone who knows me and my video games knows I absolutely love Sony, but 360 was cheaper and has pretty much the same (or better) games. So, I red repped the guy and said "It must be hard living with Down's Syndrome".


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Good thanks cool, havent been to college this week so really good, you?

Downloading ECW also.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Incase you lost the plot. Sparki left and blocked me on MSN. He's never coming back.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> Hey cool, your new lame nickname.


How do you know about that? You were in the thread too? lol



Thanks Headliner.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> How do you know about that? You were in the thread too? lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Headliner.


 

Know about what and what thread?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Some guy tried calling me an Xbox 360 mark who's scared of the PS3 in the Video Games section, when anyone who knows me and my video games knows I absolutely love Sony, but 360 was cheaper and has pretty much the same (or better) games. So, I red repped the guy and said "It must be hard living with Down's Syndrome".


Nice, I like offensive red rep messages :agree: :side:



Lady B said:


> Incase you lost the plot. Sparki left and blocked me on MSN. He's never coming back.


:$ What happened this time? If its private then just tell me to shut up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Lady B said:


> Incase you lost the plot. *Sparki* left and *blocked me on MSN.* He's never coming back.


Nothing new there :lmao

He said he was leaving the other day didn't he? And came back 9 hours later. Wouldn't worry about it to much.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Know about what and what thread?


You said.... "hey cool, your new lame nickname." Was that directed at me? If not, then sorry. It has to do with the Above You Thread when I was chatting in there yesterday.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Because I love arguments he blocked everyone on msn. Im sorry, its my fault. You can blame me posters, I do. He said goodbye and did have me in his sig but I got DavidEFC to remove it because I am not worthy to be in there.

I am just an evil bitch.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> You said.... "hey cool, your new lame nickname." Was that directed at me? If not, then sorry. It has to do with the Above You Thread when I was chatting in there yesterday.


Na wasnt directed at you, no worries. 



Truth: I have work tommorow.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:side:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Nothing much Refuse. I checked my temperature, and has 101.3 this morning. I told my mom and milked it for all its worth intill she said I can stay home from school today 



And i read the PM, I'll think about it JDL


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh I am drunk


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Lady B said:


> Oh I am drunk


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Nothing much Refuse. I checked my temperature, and has 101.3 this morning. I told my mom and milked it for all its worth intill she said I can stay home from school today
> 
> 
> 
> And i read the PM, I'll think about it JDL


ok. 

truth: next time when we play pool, we should put points up.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Oh I am drunk


Lets get rKo_Destiny in here, and we have a party 

:side:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok.
> 
> truth: next time when we play pool, we should put points up.


Ok, but not on 5 sec pool. Your much better


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Bethany Sparki left for him, not because of you. If he left because of you he wouldn't have put you in his sig. This is around the 4th time he's left. The previous times he came back, this time, maybe he will, maybe he wont, but he'll make that decision based on his life, and not on anything you might or might not have said.

Think rationally for a second hun, which do you think is more likely, he needs to sort himself out in his life, or he needs to sort himself out on here?

He's done what he feels he needed to do. Don't blame yourself, no-one's to blame. It's just the way things turned out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It's amazing how angry people get in the Video Games section.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Love the sig MMM. 

Stevie G.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

MrMonty is a pathalogical liar.


> It's amazing how angry people get in the Video Games section.


I know, Jesus Christ. Apparently, this 'console war' is a matter of life and death.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Love the sig MMM.
> 
> Stevie G.


Thanks 

I thought we'd never get a goal tonight, thanks god for Captain Fantastic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's amazing how angry people get in the Video Games section.


Serious Business.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Ok, but not on 5 sec pool. Your much better


fine. but remember im still a pool god. i got an idea, you know that drawing game on yahoo right? we can play as a team, and we can cheat by giving each other the answers. how about it?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Oh I am drunk


ORLY


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

YA RLY


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

SRSLY?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> YA RLY


Until you say Watford are good, i refuse to believe you are intoxicated.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I know, Jesus Christ. Apparently, this 'console war' is a matter of life and death.





Headliner said:


> Serious Business.


I mark for idiots arguing.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3950433-post24.html

:lmao:lmao


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

YA SRLSLY


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> MrMonty is a pathalogical liar.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Watford Are the best


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: If Watford are the best, Blackburn must be hella good


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


>


I keed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I also mark for people that say they hate Cena, although their username is based on one of Cena's catchphrases


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> fine. but remember im still a pool god. i got an idea, you know that drawing game on yahoo right? we can play as a team, and we can cheat by giving each other the answers. how about it?




I donno what your talking about. The only game I have ever played on Yahoo is pool. I just made the account yesterday.




Attention!

My E-Fed Character "DeAngelo Williams" is in a match this week. If you go to V-Bookie/other, you can bet on my character winning.

I STONGLY urge you to go bet for him, because I have a good RP planned and I highly doubt that I lose.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I also mark for people that say they hate Cena, although their username is based on one of Cena's catchphrases


Example please


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Watford Are the best


Ladies and gentleman, it is now confirmed. Bethany is out of her fucking mind.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> YA SRLSLY


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

You cant see that I hate cena.












Truth: I mark for serious cat, that will never not be funny.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Watching Armageddon 2005


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I freaking love the serious cat.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I donno what your talking about. The only game I have ever played on Yahoo is pool. I just made the account yesterday.


http://games.yahoo.com/games/login2?page=gr&ss=1

does that help?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Example please


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/76864-t-h-u-g-o-n-o-m-i.html

^Look at his sig,

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/160816-word-life.html

^Look at his usertitle


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Serious cat > alot of things.

:side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I keed.


Darn Tootin :side:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> http://games.yahoo.com/games/login2?page=gr&ss=1
> 
> does that help?


I'll go try it out


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/76864-t-h-u-g-o-n-o-m-i.html
> 
> ^Look at his sig,


Read his favourite wrestlers :lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

hmmm..:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Read his favourite wrestlers :lmao


:hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I'll go try it out


what room?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> what room?


Apples and Orange


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Serious cat is not amused?

???


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


>


...confused smiley.






OYHHH MYYYY!!!!!:no:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> ...confused smiley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slipknot :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Serious cat is not amused?
> 
> ???


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Slipknot :no:


oh.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Slipknot pwn.


:lmao gets me every time Cali.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Slipknot pwn.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: TNC you there?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Quote with no comment.

Intersting.

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Quote with no comment.
> 
> Intersting.
> 
> :side:


 

No really???


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

You quoted one of my posts and then said nothing...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice stable:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141884-vindawg1.html


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: TNC you there?


Sorry.. Won't happen again. I'll find a new room


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Nice stable:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141884-vindawg1.html


Bollofice2?...:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Nice stable:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141884-vindawg1.html


I wanna join.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Refuse said:


> You quoted one of my posts and then said nothing...


Picture instead 



> Nice stable:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141884-vindawg1.html


:lmao

Keim is their leader.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nice stable:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141884-vindawg1.html


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Vindawg is cool, PTK is cool when making sense (and hilarious when not).

That's all there is to say.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Autograph room JDL


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Picture instead
> 
> 
> :lmao
> ...



Oh no picture came up on my pc.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- been watching some "botchamania" vids on YouTube. Hogan kept messing up this on promo with Vince, "and If you actually think That I was just the Right Guy, at the Right Place, at the Wron-Right Time".


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Autograph room JDL


ok.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Oh no picture came up on my pc.


Strange.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I wanna join.


I was gonna PM him to join. Under the condition that I be the leader. Or at least co-leader.:side:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

What was the picture of?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I was gonna PM him to join. Under the condition that I be the leader. Or at least co-leader.:side:


Pfft, you think you can measure up to the awesomeness that is BALLOFICE2?!?!??!













...isn't that the one that flipped a shit for being 'cheated' out of the WoW mod spot?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I was gonna PM him to join. Under the condition that I be the leader. Or at least co-leader.:side:


I'd only join if I had total creative control.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


got a new one I see.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Pfft, you think you can measure up to the awesomeness that is BALLOFICE2?!?!??!
> 
> 
> ...isn't that the one that flipped a shit for being 'cheated' out of the WoW mod spot?


Yeah it is, being cheated out of a mod spot does suck though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Max got screwed twice


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Invite me JDL plzy?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: TNC let me restart my comp its acting werid.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Pfft, you think you can measure up to the awesomeness that is BALLOFICE2?!?!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He put "robbed of the mod spot" as his usertitle and was banned for a few days.:lmao


Role Model said:


> I'd only join if I had total creative control.


Power Struggle!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Gonna run that Max shit into the ground I see.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Nothing beats the red repping crew.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Refuse said:


> What was the picture of?


Nothing special.

An Indian saying ORLY? :$


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: TNC let me restart my comp its acting werid.


Alright


Truth - I was a member of the red-reppin crew back in the day


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Gonna run that Max shit into the ground I see.


Mac Daddy?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Mac Daddy?


1970s = Ratings


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Gonna run that Max shit into the ground I see.


I don't know whats so funny about it. But its catchy. 

Max you mad?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Nothing special.
> 
> * An Indian saying ORLY?* :$


:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I've never met anyone named Max.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh

Truth:










Is the most over-used ORLY pic on the internet.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I've never met anyone named Max.


Guess you've never looked into the mirror.

BALLIN!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao



DDMac said:


> 1970s = Ratings


Mac Attack?

Mac Donalds?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Alright
> 
> 
> Truth - I was a member of the red-reppin crew back in the day


what table? and do you have MSN or AIM?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Guess you've never looked into the mirror.
> 
> *BALLIN!*


Had a nice little run...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New sig, I know Im within the byte limit but both banner and gif may take up too much space

Feedback would be fantastic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: RRC was a good idea.

:side:



Another Truth: I just listened to Metallicas album "Master of Puppets" twice in a row.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New sig, I know Im within the byte limit but both banner and gif may take up too much space
> 
> Feedback would be fantastic


NITRO FUCKING SUCKS


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Nitro = No charisma


Headliner said:


> :lmao


You never learn.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New sig, I know Im within the byte limit but both banner and gif may take up too much space
> 
> Feedback would be fantastic


Nice drop shadow


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> NITRO FUCKING SUCKS


One of the few things you and the canadian see eye to eye on


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: Trying to think of names for our 5 new kittens. We already got 2 named. Shadow & Midnight. Can anyone else think of some good names?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Nitro = No charisma
> 
> You never learn.


huh?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> huh?


You've been warned for it how many times and you've yet to learn? Shame really.


:ns


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Bottom text looks tacky Holt.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: Trying to think of names for our 5 new kittens. We already got 2 named. Shadow & Midnight. Can anyone else think of some good names?


Popeye

Max

Regis


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> You've been warned for it how many times and you've yet to learn? Shame really.
> 
> 
> :ns


If people got warned for smilies, Cali and CCG would had gotten permanent bans by now


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> If people got warned for smilies, Cali and CCG would had gotten permanent bans by now


Posting smileys *and* black.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Popeye
> 
> Max
> 
> Regis


Haha, I like Popeye. Max is good too. Regis, nah. I have to find out if they are all boys or girls yet though. They were just born this morning so we can't tell yet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> If people got warned for smilies, Cali and CCG would had gotten permanent bans by now


:banned:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> You've been warned for it how many times and you've yet to learn? Shame really.
> 
> 
> :ns


oh. yea. thats. right. I hate you.


Alabaster Holt said:


> If people got warned for smilies, Cali and CCG would had gotten permanent bans by now


...ya


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> oh. yea. thats. right. I hate you.


:lmao

Sloppy. :evil:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Worst smiley ever created


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^Worst smiley ever created


 >>>


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

:flip

Is the worst smiley ever created.

If anyone quotes this post and puts that smiley, shame on you for being so un-original.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> >>>


You're black.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Truth burning cds for mom.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> You're black.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Truth burning cds for mom.


Doing same for my boss.

Freaky.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


>


Hold your head up high in the presence of _the man_.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


>


Yeah, I'd be embarrassed too.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, I'd be embarrassed too.












*Truth:* No spam :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> *Truth:* No spam :side:


:no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> *Truth:* No spam :side:


Why you think CaL hides out in word games & rants.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Why you think CaL hides out in word games & rants.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Why you think CaL hides out in word games & rants.


Cause he's cowardly? :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Cause he's cowardly? :sad:





Killa CaLi said:


>


That's a bitch move!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Melina's entrance = ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Melina's entrance = ratings


No.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> You're black.


Wow


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

That guy Cal and I red repped just PMed me. :no:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Man new fads come in all the time.

First > and now = ratings

Dont forget


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They'll get rid of Melina once she can't do a split anymore. Could be sooner than you think.........


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Refuse said:


> Man new fads come in all the time.
> 
> First > and now = ratings
> 
> Dont forget


How could you forget the happy birthday smiley?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> They'll get rid of Melina once she can't do a split anymore. Could be sooner than you think.........


I really hope she cant do the splits at 60 so...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> How could you forget the happy birthday smiley?


Don't hate me just because I'm beautiful


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

DDMac said:


> How could you forget the happy birthday smiley?


:hb  :hb 

Only a little bit annoying hey?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I really hope she cant do the splits at 60 so...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Headliner said:


> They'll get rid of Melina once she can't do a split anymore. Could be sooner than you think.........


Or they could just job her out. Like Victoria.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao AL CAPOWNED~!!!!!!!!



DDMac said:


> That guy Cal and I red repped just PMed me. :no:


Put him in the red.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Ownage said:


> Or they could just job her out. Like Victoria.


Get at him!


Killa CaLi said:


> ^:lmao AL CAPOWNED~!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Put him in the red.


Gotta hit at least 12 more people with rep. :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Or they could just job her out. Like Victoria.


..........You're dead to me.

...................................

...................................


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Owned 



DDMac said:


> Get at him!
> 
> Gotta hit at least 12 more people with rep. :sad:


Rep plz


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Rep plz


***** rep = No ratings 

EDIT: Gotta spread...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Truth: I figured out how to rip Super HQ from DVD. I feel damn special.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> ***** rep = No ratings
> 
> EDIT: Gotta spread...


How many times are you gonna steal my quotes for your sig?

Not that I'm complaining


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Warning: main(/sites/wrestlingforum.com/www/htdocs/includes/class_datastore.php): failed to open stream: Too many open files in /includes/init.php on line 170

Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required '/sites/wrestlingforum.com/www/htdocs/includes/class_datastore.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/share/pear') in /sites/wrestlingforum.com/www/htdocs/includes/init.php on line 170

Wtf.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

PUCKIN!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How many times are you gonna steal my quotes for your sig?
> 
> Not that I'm complaining


:sad:

Its an ingenious quote ... and true.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Doing same for my boss.
> 
> Freaky.


ORLY what cd's?

I'm getting queen greatest hits 1,2 and 3.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> ORLY what cd's?
> 
> I'm getting queen greatest hits 1,2 and 3.


Great choice


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Lost tonight


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel like shooting up the post office


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I feel like shooting up the post office


I'm up for something like that. Listenin to Em. He's da bomb.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Listenin to Em. He's da bomb.


So am I, haha.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Post Office sucks


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> So am I, haha.


Didn't know you were a Shady fan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just put a few people in the red.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> ORLY what cd's?
> 
> I'm getting queen greatest hits 1,2 and 3.


No idea how to spell it or who they are but the freatellis, he asked me to do a copy.

And a punk band called theatre of hate.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

One of the idiots I put in the red keeps making threads in the WWE section with caps lock on.

Edit - And the TNA section now:lmao

Edit 2 - He got banned:lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Cali, you = ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Dave Meltzer reports that Austin Starr has been suspended for 90 days by TNA.
> 
> We should have more on that later today.


Nice


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> One of the idiots I put in the red keeps making threads in the WWE section with caps lock on.
> 
> Edit - And the TNA section now:lmao
> 
> Edit 2 - He got banned:lmao


David got to him before I could


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



Fallin said:


> Cali, you = ratings.


Orly?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Sup.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

You can suck my dick while I'm puking.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> You can suck my dick while I'm puking.


Classy


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry, slipped out.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /word-games-trivia/327899-tell-truth-4089.html on this server.



Pissing me off so Im off, later Cali, other people.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MNMItTeamOnScene's usertitle said:


> MNM, beautiful, Melina, gorgeous, *Nitro, sexy*


I knew he had the hots for him.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I knew he had the hots for him.


:lmao

truth: im back from my shower.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Peace Refuse


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I knew he had the hots for him.


That guy makes it hard to be a Nitro fan :side:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: At work killing time till I gotta go.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: New gif.

Truth: I just posted a gif of Ariel, Cherry, and Jillian.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: New gif.
> 
> Truth: I just posted a gif of Ariel, Cherry, and Jillian.


nice gif jason 

i saw those diva gifs there :yum:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> *Truth: New gif.*
> 
> Truth: I just posted a gif of Ariel, Cherry, and Jillian.


Holt likes :agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BALLIN! > The People's Elbow


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> BALLIN! > The People's Elbow


:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just switched to a Mirko banner, so I can represent him before his fight on Saturday.

Truth - A replay of last night's Colbert Report airs here in a few hours.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm kinda addicted to Yahoo Pool


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I'm kinda addicted to Yahoo Pool


want a game?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll play you for 7000 points on the line, TNC.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

don't do it!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Uhh, no. I'm new, and I bet your a beast Deisel.


But I will play some fun, and I may bet some points on the line later.


Let me find a room, then we will talk.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'll play you for 7000 points on the line, TNC.


I'll take that bet


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Go to the room 'Crazy Eights', Monteh.

Won't be hard to find me. :side:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^ I'm watchin this!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm starving


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> That guy makes it hard to be a Nitro fan :side:


No, Johnny Nitro makes it hard to be a Nitro fan.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Good morning everyone


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Morning Sargey.

Truth: I love how HBK oversold the elbow in my sig. I wish I could have fit more of it in there. It's from the 2/16/07 episode of SmackDown.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

The next peoples elbow


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK's greatest oversell is in my sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nah


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Undertakers Tombstone DvD + Mr.Perfect DVD set = quite ironic, as both sets are perfect!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Changed the siggy up, biatch.

Kennedy and MVP > Rated RKO and Cena and Michaels


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why would Kennedy and MVP win the tag belts?:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why would Kennedy and MVP win the tag belts?:lmao


To make them triple crown winners. It'll happen eventually.

Why would Cena, Edge or Orton?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> To make them triple crown winners. It'll happen eventually.
> 
> Why would Cena, Edge or Orton?


Bad booking


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Then that bad booking will continue.

It'll happen, they fit together, plus they'll both be US/world champions. Kennedy already has the US covered and will have the world covered soon. MVP will have the US title soon and will have the world title by WM 25.

They won't win it soon, but trust me, eventually.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

:agree:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Truth - Just banned WF's HARDCORE CHAMP


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I should've done it sooner. Fucker and his ALL CAPS POSTS!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Truth - Just banned WF's HARDCORE CHAMP


Jax?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Truth - Just banned WF's HARDCORE CHAMP


Give me some points


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> I should've done it sooner. Fucker and his ALL CAPS POSTS!


Can you remember kopkilla187 and kopkilla187isback? It was him on a new IP. He had the same bits in his profiles and his myspace adress etc gave it away :hb


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm not gonna say anything.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DavidEFC said:


> Can you remember kopkilla187 and kopkilla187isback? It was him on a new IP. He had the same bits in his profiles and his myspace adress etc gave it away :hb


Yeah, I remember the name, at least. Didn't he spam up one of your media links threads? :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want more than 1 point.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, I remember the name, at least. Didn't he spam up one of your media links threads? :lmao


Yeah asking for a free TV or something :lmao. He was strange.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Ahaha, I remember it now. :lmao

Truth ~ Mike needs to get online so that he can apologize for it being his birthday and making people type out a message for him in the birthday thread.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want more than 1 point.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^ LOL

Truth: Being a million times better than Cali, does that mean I should get a million points?

PLZ :$

Truth: I'll put you over :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

GTFO Tom


350,000 points plz.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I want some points. :frustrate


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> ^^^ LOL
> 
> Truth: Being a million times better than Cali, does that mean I should get a million points?
> 
> ...


 done


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Monteh hooked me up with some pointage.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've only received 5 points so far.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I should make a JBL banner like the one in my sig, just need to find a NYC silhouette


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Awh, Tom's too nice. I meant that rich Everton fan. Reminds me of Everton after they sold Rooney, all that money and wouldn't throw it away  

Truth: Going by Tom's points scale, I'm 1000 times better than Cali


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Awh, Tom's too nice. I meant that rich Everton fan. Reminds me of Everton after they sold Rooney, all that money and wouldn't throw it away
> 
> Truth: Going by Tom's points scale, I'm 1000 times better than Cali




Truth; just donated 3002 points.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> The User DavidEFC has just sent you a Donation in the amount of 60000.
> 
> Reason:


:shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Holt, why does it it say "Bringith" in your sig?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :shocked:


lmao, why do you only have 230,000 then


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

MrMonty said:


> Jax?


Who? :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Who? :$


Hello


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

jax_the_ax said:


> Hello


Hi


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- that is a badass Macho Man avy, Jax.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek said:


> Holt, why does it it say "Bringith" in your sig?


Because I wanted to use that word :side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Hi


How are ya?

Many Thanks Derek.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> lmao, why do you only have 230,000 then


I had just over 170,000 a few minutes ago, go figure.

edit; 60,000 not 600,000 cal.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Because I wanted to use that word :side:


Fair enough


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Hi


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/estore.php?do=action&itemid=7


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I only got 1 point.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I never really post in this thread that much anymore for some strange reason, guess i should start now while this one is still up...:side:


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/estore.php?do=action&itemid=7



Sent you another donation :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3977680-post57.html

:banplz:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek said:


> Fair enough


Darn right

Truth: Watching a show on discovery channel with UFC fighters


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jamie Noble and Nunzio are cousins. :side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Platt said:


> Sent you another donation :lmao


Same.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm gone for now. Going for food, see you all in a bit.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^That's I_AM_MAD David.

Truth: Had a witty response typed out 4 minutes ago and my internet died. It would be off topic now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3977680-post57.html
> 
> :banplz:


:banned:

Not really, It's rants


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I want more points.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Looking at this Saturday's and Sunday's FA Premier League fixtures, we (Man Utd) Got M'Bro at home on Saturday, we should get the 3 points, should.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I want more points.


You aren't loved enough, Cali is respected. He snaps his fingers and legions of people send him shit. Except me, I hate him and wish death on him


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to order a pizza from Round Table in a little bit.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> You aren't loved enough, Cali is respected. He snaps his fingers and legions of people send him shit. Except me, I hate him and wish death on him



Cali respected :lmao he got 7 donations that totaled 6.5points


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I send Administrator a donation of five points before. He pm'd me to say thank you.

Truth: He's a nice guy.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Old but New and still old Temporary Banner. Going to request one as I speak.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Can I have 2pts?  


:$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Steve is a very nice guy. I screwed up my account the other day and he fixed it in a flash.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Old but New and still old Temporary Banner. Going to request one as I speak.


My requests never get done, EVER


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Platt said:


> Cali respected :lmao he got 7 donations that totaled 6.5points


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is it because I'm black?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the points Tom <3


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

That site for COTC is still fucked up.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Thanks for the points Tom <3


np mate.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Just got some points from Tom, thanks mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

I think Tom has turned this thread in to the donate above you thread :shocked:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is it because I'm black?


Yea, we don't like yer kind round herre


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is it because I'm black?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

...pointz plz. :sad:

Truth - Watching KOTH.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm black.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

wow...:no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ttruth: diesel why did you leave?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I'm black.


Yea and I vote republican


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The fuck are you talking about? I'm still there...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I want to be black too. Then I can be BALLIN!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I enjoy watching spotfests. Hints why one of my favorite wrestlers is AJ Styles.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> The fuck are you talking about? I'm still there...


what room?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> The fuck are you talking about? I'm still there...


:lmao

I don't know why I found that so funny. :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> *I want to be black too.* Then I can be BALLIN!


No, you don't


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

youtube is broken :cries:


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - I cant sleep


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ all the people that hate the "what" chants


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Request be done!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cowie said:


> youtube is broken :cries:


HELLO COWIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart Owen Hart Tribute Match on 4 different tapes.


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

I think there is something wrong with me  I was just looking at the gif in my sig for about 5 mins


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> what room?


I left now. 

I'll get you the 200 points in a second.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Alabaster Holt said:


> HELLO COWIE!!!!!!!!!!


HELLO HOLT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!169


ahaha did you lose Diesel?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I left now.
> 
> I'll get you the 200 points in a second.


alright.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

truth - getting in from work and I finally got my rims put back on my car


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NO NO NO!!!

Bret Hart > Great Sasuke


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> No, you don't


No I don't think I do.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Stupid Diesel


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool do you want to play pool with me for 400 points? i promise no 5 second game.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey everyone!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Cool Diesel


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'll play some yahoo pool with someone I'm in the mood for some mild entertainment. I haven't played in awhile so it will be good for your stats.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Stupid Diesel


I must break you.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Jason Byrne has got to be one of the craziest stand-ups alive.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jeff Dunham > All


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ThatzNotCool do you want to play pool with me for 400 points? i promise no 5 second game.


Deal. 1 sec. Find a room


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm in backspin ID Slothfulcowie


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Deal. 1 sec. Find a room


alright.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

jax_the_ax15 Fade I guess... No Smoking now... Can I choose a place or... I don't know what I'm doing


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

invite me as well JDL


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

jax_the_ax said:


> jax_the_ax15 Fade I guess... No Smoking now... Can I choose a place or... I don't know what I'm doing


http://www.alleykatzden.com/yahoo/pool.html choose backspin


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Jason Byrne has got to be one of the craziest stand-ups alive.


Are you Irish in disguise?

Truth: I don't much care for his crazy antics.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> invite me as well JDL


go to the room called Coma


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Some may cost a little


some may cost a lot


but I'm the Million-dollar man


and you will be bought!

AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Cowie said:


> http://www.alleykatzden.com/yahoo/pool.html choose backspin


Alrighty Then.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I am part Irish , but still, I find it hilarious how he abuses people who come on stage to help


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

jax firefox keeps crashing I'll just reboot my comp which takes about 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Cowie said:


> jax firefox keeps crashing I'll just reboot my comp which takes about 5 or 10 minutes.


Okie Dokie.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wonder what Aries was suspended for this time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Steroids


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's a Gas head!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Me need to know if I was unbanned yet.  DAVE!!!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^Read the last show!!!

Truth: Off to bed. But stay tuned, Meltziner is on the prowl this evening!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Fuck.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i beat TNC for 800 points


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Night Monty.

Phenners, what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> He's a Gas head!


Probably


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol...


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

What page is the last show on?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

It would appear that I just logged on.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> It would appear that I just logged on.


Indeed.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It would appear that no one cares. 

I'm kidding, I'm kidding. What's up, Jamie?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> It would appear that I just logged on.


Exit plz


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

-5 Streak! AWESOME!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Funaki=INDEED!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

GTG.. Peace out every1


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> GTG.. Peace out every1


what about my points?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Funaki=INDEED!


I remember the time when Kaientai sent their translator to tell the APA not to brawl in their match, but since she was japanese too, it sounded like "Brawring".

Farooq: Do you understand what she's saying?
Bradshaw: Yeah, she said "No Brawring"


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Im great John. Im fuckin happy to. My bench max went up 20 lbs today. 

What about you. How are you?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Im great John. Im fuckin happy to. My bench max went up 20 lbs today.
> 
> What about you. How are you?


Cool.

I'm fine, as well. Just touched up on some French work that I had to do.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Walk it out


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just got finished watching the movies I picked up from Best Buy today and I'm looking forward to listening to BTR tonight.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I took a dip today.

Im kinda of ashamed of myself. :sad:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Just read show number 2 of WWF and it actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxjZM-d_ShI


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Truth - Just got done playing 2k Sports MLB 2k7


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> I took a dip today.
> 
> Im kinda of ashamed of myself. :sad:


:lmao:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: who wants to play yahoo pool for some points?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth - I like a gothic chick but wont ask her out cause Im black and everyone will look down on me..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

nolo king said:


> Truth - I like a gothic chick but wont ask her out cause Im black and everyone will look down on me..


No one looks down on Holt...

oops.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Just got finished watching the movies I picked up from Best Buy today and I'm looking forward to listening to BTR tonight.


Same here, you and Cali should hope on MSN around 10


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> No one looks down on Holt...
> 
> oops.


That wasnt funny and Im suprised because you usually get your material from me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Same here, you and Cali should hope on MSN around 10


Why


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: how about you diesel?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Same here, you and Cali should hope on MSN around 10


Ok


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

nolo king said:


> That wasnt funny and Im suprised because you usually get your material from me.


It wasn't meant to be funny. I was talking serious business.:sad:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

nolo king said:


> That wasnt funny and Im suprised because you usually get your material from me.


:lmao 

That is funny in so many ways


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Somethin somethin somethin, I get weeded, my daughter scribbled over that line, I couldn't read it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

BTR sucks. They talk about MMA more than wrestling.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Somethin somethin somethin, I get weeded, my daughter scribbled over that line, I couldn't read it.


Yeah, I'm drunk too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> BTR sucks. They talk about MMA more than wrestling.


Because wrestling sucks right now.

They're going to rip TNA and Lockdown a new one tonight, it's gonna rule. I won't catch it live though


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^Rip TNA? Thats very SNS-like Cali



Killa CaLi said:


> BTR sucks. They talk about MMA more than wrestling.


With SNS gone I have to listen to something and Dave Melzer is fucking boring


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Colbert's on right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because wrestling sucks right now.
> 
> They're going to rip TNA and Lockdown a new one tonight, it's gonna rule. I won't catch it live though


MMA doesn't deserve to be talked about.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> MMA doesn't deserve to be talked about.


You don't deserve to post here but we have to live with that now don't we?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You don't deserve to post here but we have to live with that now don't we?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cali, all I am saying...........is give BTR another chance.........get on MSN


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Me in the 3rd show of WWF=Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Cali, all I am saying...........is give BTR another chance.........get on MSN


I will at 11


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

My internet is still online.....first time it has lasted past midday


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Super Delfin.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Change?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Change?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

*Dances* Sanjaya was eliminated *Dances*


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

JDL??? How old are you? Your profile doesn't say and I wanna know.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

12


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner said:


> 12


Not you!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> 12


I'm only 10 so it's all good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Thats not fair. I thought I was the youngest.


Cowie said:


> Not you!


oh yea.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I am watching Mark Watsons performance at the Gala...its so funny


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Cali, what's your MSN addy?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...raw-2008-discussion-thread-56k-beware-47.html

Nothing like stealing someone's post from another forum, and using it as your own...


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I hate seeing the DSW/WWE relationship ending, especially since it appears that DSW will no longer exist because of that.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> *Dances* Sanjaya was eliminated *Dances*


DAMMIT

No more of his big boobie sister


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...raw-2008-discussion-thread-56k-beware-47.html
> 
> Nothing like stealing someone's post from another forum, and using it as your own...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

WOW. That was a nice double play.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Cali, what's your MSN addy?


[email protected]


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lax, get on MSN, now


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- being sick sucks balls.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: This Braves/Cubs game is a roller coaster. My two teams going at it, wow.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: watching Kings and Laker game.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

How old are you JDL, your profile doesn't say and I wanna know


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I'm just not into basketball like I used to be long ago.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Cowie said:


> How old are you JDL, your profile doesn't say and I wanna know


check my myspace 

http://www.myspace.com/154378874

i will pick a better url later.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


He made this other really, really long post that I'm questioning he actually did himself as well. I'm going to see if I can bust him for that too. :lmao


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...raw-2008-discussion-thread-56k-beware-47.html
> 
> Nothing like stealing someone's post from another forum, and using it as your own...


Yeah that was a little obvious


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> He made this other really, really long post that I'm questioning he actually did himself as well. I'm going to see if I can bust him for that too. :lmao


LMAO Yea I think I saw the last one. Looks like he didnt write it either. He got Delfin'd.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Top of the 9th and Wickman is up.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i don't think luke walked.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Didn't he also post his banner in his post a couple of times since it doesn't show up in his sig?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers down 30-28 but its only by 2 points


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/336866-i-hate-sheeps.html#post3978344


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

1 down 2 to go.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Didn't he also post his banner in his post a couple of times since it doesn't show up in his sig?


Yep. 

Not only did he post his banner, but he posted his little "Rep 4 Rep" thing as well. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Yep.
> 
> Not only did he post his banner, but he posted his little "Rep 4 Rep" thing as well. :lmao


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Cubs used Jason Marquis as a pitch hitter. 2 down and 1 to go.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yep.
> 
> Not only did he post his banner, but he posted his little "Rep 4 Rep" thing as well. :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Andrew Bynum's dunk was sick!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Braves win the game.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeff. 4 pages of Jilian pics on your myspace? WTF?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3978403-post7.html

:lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Jeff. 4 pages of Jilian pics on your myspace? WTF?


He likes ugly faces.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Jeff. 4 pages of Jilian pics on your myspace? WTF?


i was bored. besides i didn't feel like adding anything good like music, or backround, i will make it better later, after the nba playoffs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> He likes ugly faces.


Ouch.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek said:


> Ouch.


With a side salad of no personality.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cold Blooded Jax.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3978403-post7.html
> 
> :lmao


He made a Raven thread in the TNA section. I'm thinking about dissing Raven now.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: omg, lakers down by 5. 36-31


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Each to their own. I <3 Cena. Nuffin wrong in that.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdTmGVJMsls

GREATEST.VIDEO.EVER

Vote For Sangina....Sanjaya ! !


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek said:


> Cold Blooded Jax.


I was born in Ice.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - 'Through Glass' is one of my favorite songs currently.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't enjoy Jillian's face either.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3978425-post10.html

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3978425-post10.html
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Reply with something in his TNA thread, then he'll flame you, then I can ban him


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: game tied 40-40 5:45 left in the second.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

You just got pwned, Derek.

:side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Each to their own. I <3 Cena. Nuffin wrong in that.


I would say you're dead to me but I cant say such a thing.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: gam tied 40-40 5:45 left in the second.


Thanks for the play by play. Go Suns!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh I see how it is, noone wants to try my banner.

</emo>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> You just got pwned, Derek.
> 
> :side:


Yeah, I did.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Thanks for the play by play. Go Suns!


i know not everyone is a laker fan, so cheer for whatever team you want, it won't make me mad at all.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner said:


> I would say you're dead to me but I cant say such a thing.


Tongue in cheek baby all tongue in cheek


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i know not everyone is a laker fan, so cheer for whatever team you want, it won't make me mad at all.


Thats not what I was getting at.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> Oh I see how it is, noone wants to try my banner.
> 
> </emo>


Don't make that emo turn, man!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> Oh I see how it is, noone wants to try my banner.
> 
> </emo>


If I didn't completely suck at GFX then I would hook you up. Need a GIF though? I can make those 

Doing PBP of sports games no one cares about = no ratings.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Houston Rockets! 

I don't watch the NBA much, but I have always been a Rockets fan


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/336858-quote-raven-wtf.html


He flamed me, ban him AMP


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

HANDED OUT MY FIRST TEMP BAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dude, AMP. Can you make DVD gifs yet?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HANDED OUT MY FIRST TEMP BAN!!!!!!!!!!


:hb


Although, I wouldn't have minded him staying here until he ran out of insults. He was already on the 'Yo Mamma' jokes, so he obviously had nothing left.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMP is offically an abuse of powa'!!!:side:


Cowie said:


> Tongue in cheek baby all tongue in cheek


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Dude, AMP. Can you make DVD gifs yet?


I haven't figured out how to do it on Mac 

Every GIF I make is from downloaded material.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Apparently I am an incestuous bitch. Was not aware of that.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: its 51-46 lakers down by 5, but its there ball.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:hb:

SOMEONE MAKE MY BANNER!11!!!!

POINTS CAN BE GIVEN :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> I haven't figured out how to do it on Mac
> 
> Every GIF I make is from downloaded material.


Maybe I can find some good quality vids of Mirko kicking someone's head off on the Tube.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That was fun. We need that more often, IMO.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Maybe I can find some good quality vids of Mirko kicking someone's head off on the Tube.


I'll have UFC 70 downloaded after it airs so I can make GIFs from that if you want.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Apparently I am an incestuous bitch. Was not aware of that.


That's embarrassing


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

> Yo Momma is so poor that when I ask for the bathroom she gives me a shovel and says good luck.


I don't even understand whats going on in that joke ?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's embarrassing


Quite.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Hang your head in shame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- He just rejoined as 'Acenigma'.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll have UFC 70 downloaded after it airs so I can make GIFs from that if you want.


If you don't mind, could you give me like a list of all the events you have downloaded to your comp, and let me have a pick at what I want? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: its 57-53 down by 4, but there close. who wants to play yahoo pool? its halftime right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- He just rejoined as 'Acenigma'.
> 
> 
> :lmao


:hb


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Heya Cowie =)


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He thinks he got banned for something he said in rants :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He went from calling me an incestful bitch to apologizing to me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> If you don't mind, could you give me like a list of all the events you have downloaded to your comp, and let me have a pick at what I want? I'd appreciate it.


I actually have nothing downloaded at the moment 

Actually, I do have the Chuck Liddell DVD downloaded (hence my avatar) but no actual events.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

What a goose.

Hey Sargey  Who is your ISP? If you keep something refreshing your dial up connection won't time out did you know?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Temp him to post in the TNA section. So you can ban him for being a rejoiner.:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Temp him to post in the TNA section. So you can ban him for being a rejoiner.:side:


I was going to tell him that he can get banned for re-joining, but I'd prefer if he found it out on his own.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> I actually have nothing downloaded at the moment
> 
> Actually, I do have the Chuck Liddell DVD downloaded (hence my avatar) but no actual events.


Ah. I remember you saying a few months ago you were downloading some events to stick on your Pod, so I thought you may still have them.

What's on that DVD? An avy gif of him doing the classic after fight pose would be sweet.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah, Rajah or someone will probably permanent ban him.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey, I have ADSL Broadband with AAPT. Strangely enough, right now it is still online. First time in over 2 weeks when my net has stayed on past midday.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Ah. I remember you saying a few months ago you were downloading some events to stick on your Pod, so I thought you may still have them.
> 
> What's on that DVD?


I downloaded the events but it ate up so much space that I couldn't keep them any longer because I use a laptop. 

Pretty much everything Liddell (up to Couture/Liddell 3). No full fights but every knockout and highlight.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL ADSL should stay on, mine goes for months straight on. My friend has AAPT and she has no problem with it.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I have never watched MMA , I think I have watched UFC before though..

*Edit* Hm well my ADSL drops everyday at midday, comes back on at 6pm, then goes off again at 9pm.

Hopefully it is working for good now, AAPT must have been having difficulties =\


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I downloaded the events but it ate up so much space that I couldn't keep them any longer because I use a laptop.
> 
> Pretty much everything Liddell (up to Couture/Liddell 3). No full fights but every knockout and highlight.


I made a quick edit to that post.



> An avy gif of him doing the classic after fight pose would be sweet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> I was going to tell him that he can get banned for re-joining, but I'd prefer if he found it out on his own.


He's all nice now:sad:


AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, Rajah or someone will probably permanent IP ban him.


:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I made a quick edit to that post.


I can make that. I'll have it to you by tomorrow.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

> They kept going with the questions and the last one was. "Triple H when you make a return to the WWE will you still be apart of the beloved DX".
> Triple H replied to this within 20 seconds saying.... " Look i loved being a DX member, *coming back with Shawn my mate last year*, but me having an injury just makes me think it could be coming to the end of my years and, i just feel like a singles wrestler at the moment, I had great times with Shawn, we actually did some really fun stuff, he laughed. The next few years of my wrestling career will most likely be the best".


Truth - I can't believe so many people believe this guy's obvious BS story he posted about HHH not wanting to be in DX anymore. Besides the fact that it doesn't show up at his given source, does that really sound like something HHH would say in a WWE sponored interview?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's gone. Fun while it lasted.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

VOTE FOR SANGINA ~!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I can make that. I'll have it to you by tomorrow.


Cool. Thanks man.

Truth - Watching the show 'Bones' currently.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Sargey said:


> I have never watched MMA , I think I have watched UFC before though..
> 
> *Edit* Hm well my ADSL drops everyday at midday, comes back on at 6pm, then goes off again at 9pm.
> 
> Hopefully it is working for good now, AAPT must have been having difficulties =\


BULLSHIT

If mines off for any longer than three minutes I'm on the blower saying I'll take my money elsewhere. That is total bullshit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Cool. Thanks man.
> 
> Truth - Watching the show 'Bones' currently.


Wait, which pose?

Where he runs and then extends his arms or the pit pose?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> VOTE FOR SANGINA ~!


Sounds dirty.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Hey to anyone that cares I'm here.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Brb, shower.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Derek said:


> Sounds dirty.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdTmGVJMsls

Listen to it when the guy first says it :lmao

SANGINA ~!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey, Ken. :$



AMPLine4Life said:


> Wait, which pose?
> 
> Where he runs and then extends his arms or the pit pose?


The one where he runs, and extends his arms.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sad thing is, that one guy will become bigger than the actual winner of American Idol.

Can do Diesel.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

King Placebo said:


> Truth: Hey to anyone that cares I'm here.










Did you guys hear anything? *looks around and shrugs* NUP!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdTmGVJMsls
> 
> Listen to it when the guy first says it :lmao
> 
> SANGINA ~!


"I'm an American, I have a vote!"


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao SANGINA ~!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fine Cowie, I see how it is.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers get the lead 62-61


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

King Placebo said:


> Fine Cowie, I see how it is.


It was a joke boy! I see you've lost your funny bone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

You know that song that goes "Da Da Da Duh Da Duh TEQUILA" well replace TEQUILA with SANGINA ~! and its an automatic hit :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Here Diesel, really quick work and just took what I saw first, I'll do some more later tonight/tomorrow:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: LA is on a roll, 71-63.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> It was a joke boy! I see you've lost your funny bone.


I know it was, but that's how I respond to everything now.

Truth: I feel somewhat sad.  Maybe it's because I miss my girlfriend and had a small fight with one of my close friends.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Here Diesel, really quick work and just took what I saw first, I'll do some more later tonight/tomorrow:


Thanks for that, dude. Some points coming your way.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I have the sudden urge to run around in a circle with my arms out yelling "AIRPLANE!"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ watching American Idol


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- I have the sudden urge to run around in a circle with my arms out yelling "AIRPLANE!"


You've got to knock someone the fuck out first.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jay Leno hasn't mentioned the VT shooting all week


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Back


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I am going to call it a night after I check a few things. Adios.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3978739-post46.html


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm poor, once again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3978739-post46.html


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'm poor, once again.


?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

King Placebo said:


> I know it was, but that's how I respond to everything now.
> 
> Truth: I feel somewhat sad.  Maybe it's because I miss my girlfriend and had a small fight with one of my close friends.


Aw <3


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> ?


Virtually no points poor.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Woooo more points for me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Virtually no points poor.


o


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Aw <3


<3


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: third is over and Lakers up by 8, 88-80


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Fuck my teeth are sore! I must have been grinding them in my sleep last night.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

My heart is sore.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

You'll be fine. You just think too much. Clear that head of some thoughts and all will resolve itself.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I hope to do that when I go to work soon.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Haha, I'm about to bust that John Carter guy for another post he made in the SVR2008 discussion thread that didn't belong to him, but he still used it. :lmao

Someone post in the thread, so I can again. :$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

k

Edit LOL I forgot what thread hun doh!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...raw-2008-discussion-thread-56k-beware-41.html


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll post in it.


> If only WCW would've signed Koko B Ware in 1997/1998. It would've helped the ratings on Nitro even more.


Cashfire is brillant.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's another Diesel:










Fuck the avatar byte limit


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Koko B Ware is dead to me.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: I just watched ROH Battle of the Icons (1/27/07)Joe vs. Cide. During the match, Smokes got into an altercation with an old lady. She flicked Julius Smokes off and left then the fans started chanting "Fuck em' up Grandma, fuck em up".

Good times, great memories.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Koko B Ware is dead to me.


What did he do to you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> What did he do to you?


Have a Parrot.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Koko B. Ware is amazing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...raw-2008-discussion-thread-56k-beware-47.html

Check my last reply. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...raw-2008-discussion-thread-56k-beware-47.html
> 
> Check my last reply. :$


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Have a Parrot.


well, Parrots are assholes by nature, my last encounter with one didn't go so well. Here's a little re-enactment of what I said: I DID NOT GIVE YOU PERMISSION TO TALK! QUIT FUCKING COPYING ME YOU DAMN PARROT! NO, YOU'RE THE FUCKHEAD, NOT ME!


Truth- my warnings have been lifted. :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> well, Parrots are assholes by nature, my last encounter with one didn't go so well. Here's a little re-enactment of what I said: I DID NOT GIVE YOU PERMISSION TO TALK! QUIT FUCKING COPYING ME YOU DAMN PARROT! NO, YOU'RE THE FUCKHEAD, NOT ME!
> 
> 
> Truth- my warnings have been lifted. :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice try.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers up by 13, 113-100 and 1:40 left in the fourth.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I may have got John Carter banned....











































:lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn Pyro undermined Fail.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope so. That guy was an idiot.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I think I may have got John Carter banned....
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Triple Post by John Carter.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

4 days.:lmao


Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Nice try.


You have no charisma.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> 4 days.:lmao
> 
> You have no charisma.


According to who? I'm charasmatic.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers won 117-106


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Bulls lost. :angry:

Double Truth - What happened with John Carter, Fail, and Pyro?

?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> According to who? I'm charasmatic.


Randy Orton, Steve Blackman and Lance Storm all have more charisma than you.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Any old school fans remember The Wonder Years? 

Truth-Good show. :agree: They're showing reruns on the ION channel.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Randy Orton, Steve Blackman and Lance Storm all have more charisma than you.


That's almost enough charisma to fill a shot glass.


Headliner, you and Monty should make me the leader of the new J-O-B Squad in your BTB thing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Randy Orton, Steve Blackman and Lance Storm all have more charisma than you.


Lance Storm had more charisma than he was given credit for.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Bulls lost. :angry:
> 
> Double Truth - What happened with John Carter, Fail, and Pyro?
> 
> ?


I revealed in the SVR2008 discussion thread that he had plagiarized two very well thought out posts from the IGN boards, word for fuckin' word might I add, without giving credit to the original posters. Basically, taking the credit himself.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Any old school fans remember The Wonder Years?
> 
> Truth-Good show. :agree: They're showing reruns on the ION channel.


It was a good show, but Coach puts it to sleep in every catogory.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> That's almost enough charisma to fill a shot glass.
> 
> 
> Headliner, you and Monty should make me the leader of the new J-O-B Squad in your BTB thing.


Ok. We'll see what happens


Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Lance Storm had more charisma than he was given credit for.


Still not enough.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> It was a good show, but Coach puts it to sleep in every catogory.


I never seen the show Coach. Was never interestetd, is it good?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Still not enough.


When did I lose my charisma?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> I never seen the show Coach. Was never interestetd, is it good?


Probably one of the most complex sitcoms every made. Plus, its constantly hilarious... If thats not good I don't know what is.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I liked Coach more, when he coached the NFL team.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I liked Coach more, when he coached the NFL team.


Orlando Breakers. Yes!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

When's WCW due to be unbanned?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Orlando Breakers. Yes!


I knew it was Orlando something...but I thought it was Orlando Waves. 

I haven't watched that show since I was about 10. I'd imagine I'd get the jokes a lot more now....I should turn it on, next time it's on TV Land.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> When's WCW due to be unbanned?


Monday or Tuesday, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> When's WCW due to be unbanned?


I think in the next few days.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I knew it was Orlando something...but I thought it was Orlando Waves.
> 
> I haven't watched that show since I was about 10. I'd imagine I'd get the jokes a lot more now....I should turn it on, next time it's on TV Land.


Their logo had waves in the backround thats probably why your thinking that.

It's not on TV Land and probably won't be for years. It was on Nick at Night a few years ago, but they stopped showing it. It's currently only on USA at 5 in the morning.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hopefully it's sooner, than later. This thread ain't the same without his presence. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

He should be back Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Cool three different answers.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Only Becker is better than Coach when it comes to sitcoms.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Cool three different answers.


AMP's the mod, so trust his word.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> When did I lose my charisma?


You've never had any.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

He was banned Saturday at 8:10 PM and it was a 7 day ban.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

There you go.



> You've never had any.


obrn.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Saturday then. And the bans don't lift on the minute. Oty had to wait a couple of hours.


----------



## ECW-RVD (Mar 31, 2005)

I need one more Danny Havoc match to have all his CZW matches.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It takes like 20 hours longer than it says for the ban to be lifted.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW should be unbanned right now. Believe it or not this thread is actually kinda boring without him.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You've never had any.


I say otherwise.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Cowie do you want to play some yahoo pool?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

My new banner was made by the first guy to post on this page.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Erm hold that thought JDL I've just gotta sort my daughter out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> My new banner was made by the first guy to post on this page.


Cowie? (25 posts per page )


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I say otherwise.


Self-assurance is nice. Too bad its not necessary the truth


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cowie? (25 posts per page )


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You know what Jax also said earlier that I had no charisma...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You know what Jax also said earlier that I had no charisma...


That's embarrassing


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Wasn't me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Cali lives in Michigan I saw him at the Bound for Glory TNA PPV holing a sign that said "Angle vs Joe=Ratings"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Cali lives in Michigan I saw him at the Bound for Glory TNA PPV holing a sign that said "Angle vs Joe=Ratings"


Haha, Cali spent money on TNA. whattaloser.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Cali lives in Michigan I saw him at the Bound for Glory TNA PPV holing a sign that said "Angle vs Joe=Ratings"


:ns


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Righto JDL you create the table and invite me plz


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Haha, Cali spent money on TNA. whattaloser.


Who betta than Nas?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who betta than Nas?


Not JBL.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Righto JDL you create the table and invite me plz


ok. go to the room called "Get In The Ring"


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I tell you what does=Ratings and thats AJ Styles and Christopher Daniels vs LAX in 6 sides of steel. :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who betta than Nas?


Kanyon


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not JBL.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey AMP, how about a sig gif of Chuck knocking someone out?

Does the DVD include the part where Chuck kicked Sobral right in the head in their first fight? If so, I'd love a gif of that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

About to watch NWO '03. One of my favorite shows.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

What I need is all the NWA-TNA weekly PPVs results with the times of the matches.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's embarrassing


Expect he was kidding.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> About to watch NWO '03. One of my favorite shows.


Dude, you never use that smiley....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Hey AMP, how about a sig gif of Chuck knocking someone out?
> 
> Does the DVD include the part where Chuck kicked Sobral right in the head in their first fight? If so, I'd love a gif of that.


That kick is played so many times, I love it. I'll have that to you sometime tomorrow if not tonight.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Currently watching the event where LAX won their second NWA Tag Team Title.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Dude, you never use that smiley....


I was just about to say that...

Maybe it was a mistake:sad:

oh. Guess it wasn't.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Dude, you never use that smiley....


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


STOP THE MADNESS~!!!!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm done sleeping with your wives I'm out for the night.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- went back to the Brick Tamland avy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'm done sleeping with your wives I'm out for the night.


They all said you had no charisma. So they kicked you out before you had the chance to fail with them.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Damn Mike Tenay calling 6 sides of steel the rubber match between AJ/Daniels vs LAX. It wasn't dammit it wasnt. It was their fourth match against each other and it tied the series dammit. They are tied dammit. It's 2 wins to 2 wins dammit.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- went back to the Brick Tamland avy.


Where did you get your clothes? The....toilet..store..?

Something like that anyway. <3 that movie.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Geez, KIF. Could you lack anymore charisma? I've seen more interesting lamps.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> STOP THE MADNESS~!!!!


Trying to turn it into a new fad, so everybody gets sick of it, and I never have to see it again, because I hate it so much.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Where did you get your clothes? The....toilet..store..?
> 
> Something like that anyway. <3 that movie.


Yeah something like.

"I want to invite you to the party, uh, the pants party."


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Where did you get your clothes? The....toilet..store..?
> 
> Something like that anyway. <3 that movie.


You want so you can still use your banner?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

You know what I may just buy every TNA weekly PPV from one of my buddies.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Yeah something like.
> 
> "I want to invite you to the party, uh, the pants party."


Another funny quote from the movie..

"I would never ever say the word 'fuck'! Why the fuck would I ever say the word 'fuck'?! FUCKKKK!!!"



> You want so you can still use your banner?


Yes sir.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

*P1 Thinks*: Samoa Joe is being wasted in TNA


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Another funny quote from the movie..
> 
> "I would never ever say the word 'fuck'! Why the fuck would I ever say the word 'fuck'?! FUCKKKK!!!"


My favorite lines are:

"I'm going to take your mother, Dorothy Mantooth, out for a nice Steak Dinner, then never call her again!"

"DOROTHY MANTOOTH IS A SAINT!"

"I hear their menstral cycles attract bears."

"Bears. You hear that? Now you're putting the whole station in danger."

and the always classic:

*I DON'T KNOW WHAT WE'RE YELLING ABOUT!!!!!

LOUD NOISES!!!! *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


>


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> My favorite lines are:
> 
> "I'm going to take your mother, Dorothy Mantooth, out for a nice Steak Dinner, then never call her again!"
> 
> ...


:lmao

I have to watch that movie again. It's been awhile.

I remember laughing so hard when Ron was crying in the phone booth.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Did Hogan wrestle Big Show last weekend?



Thinking of downloading an episode of Mid-Atlantic Wrestling from July 1984


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel, use this new sig as it allows the GIF to be larger and still looks the same:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

haha that's gay phenners


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Diesel, use this new sig as it allows the GIF to be larger and still looks the same:


Done.

Damn, you crunched it down like 200,000.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Done.
> 
> Damn, you crunched it down like 200,000.


And now this fits with it:










It's slow because the video I captured of it was slow because it looked so fuckin awesome. I can capture pretty much the same shot but in a faster motion if you want.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn thats sick.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im calling it a night, and i had fun playing cowie. we will play more tomarrow. later everyone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Learn how to spell tomorrow right.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Learn how to spell tomorrow right.


And use capitals where needed.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Would that AJ gif fit as an avy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, not even close.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just killed off another gang on Crackdown, damn I love this game


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> And use capitals where needed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Just killed off another game on Crackdown, damn I love this game


Glockdown > Crackdown > Lockdown


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


First time I recall you ever using that smiley.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Son of a bitch. :frustrate

I want a a funny AJ gif avy.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Glockdown > Crackdown > Lockdown


Glockdown?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Glockdown?


Glockdown


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> First time I recall you ever using that smiley.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Son of a bitch. :frustrate
> 
> I want a a funny AJ gif avy.


It might fit if you cut down the size of the gif and/or remove frames where you can spare them, IE every second frame or something.

This limit is not gif avatar lovers friendly, to say the least.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> It might fit if you cut down the size of the gif and/or remove frames where you can spare them, IE every second frame or something.
> 
> This limit is not gif avatar lovers friendly, to say the least.


This is why it should go back to the way it was when you had that JBL gif as your avy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Downloading an episode of Mid-Atlantic Wrestling from July '84.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> This is why it should go back to the way it was when you had that JBL gif as your avy.


Yep, I agree. I don't see why the limit is as small as it is, it's not going to hurt for more than 120 kb. That's....hard to make a good one at that byte limit. 

I had that avatar over a month, only avatar I can say lasted anywhere near that long.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Downloading an episode of Mid-Atlantic Wrestling from July '84.


----------



## theguru89 (Oct 31, 2006)

This might be a dumb question and random but hey PYRO how did u get the TM next to your name?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Yep, I agree. I don't see why the limit is as small as it is, it's not going to hurt for more than 120 kb. That's....hard to make a good one at that byte limit.
> 
> I had that avatar over a month, only avatar I can say lasted anywhere near that long.


You should have the power to make that a rule.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This is the longest I've ever used a banner at one time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Yep, I agree. I don't see why the limit is as small as it is, it's not going to hurt for more than 120 kb. That's....hard to make a good one at that byte limit.
> 
> I had that avatar over a month, only avatar I can say lasted anywhere near that long.


I think my avy is pretty good considering the limit 

I'm really trying to keep this set up last a good awhile, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


>


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I say I am no longer a leader or a random monkey fuck. I am now a sheep. But who should I be a sheep for? Pyro, Rajah, DavidEFC, Platt, Cali, Headliner, Monty, KKUK, CCG, Lady Croft, Delfin, Minterz, Slick, Fail, Role Model, AMP, Diesel or Holt?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I say I am no longer a leader or a random monkey fuck. I am now a sheep. But who should I be a sheep for? Pyro, Rajah, DavidEFC, Platt, Cali, Headliner, Monty, KKUK, CCG, Lady Croft, Delfin, Minterz, Slick, Fail, Role Model, AMP, Diesel or Holt?


Since when were you a leader?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

CCG


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Since when were you a leader?


In my dreams.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think my avy is pretty good considering the limit
> 
> I'm really trying to keep this set up last a good awhile, we'll see how it goes.


Yeah, it's good.

It's not impossible, just difficult. You have to keep it generally between 10 and 14 frames at max I think...well that's if you want to be able to see it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, it's good.
> 
> It's not impossible, just difficult. You have to keep it generally between 10 and 14 frames at max I think.


I think my current avy is like 10 or 11 frames. I could probably lower the size and add some more but I like it how it is.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: BTR's burial of Lockdown was hilarous


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:



> Truth: BTR's burial of Lockdown was hilarous


I'll probably listen to it tomorrow. I would start it now but I have a feeling I'll be going to bed soon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I say I am no longer a leader or a random monkey fuck. I am now a sheep. But who should I be a sheep for? Pyro, Rajah, DavidEFC, Platt, Cali, Headliner, Monty, KKUK, CCG, Lady Croft, Delfin, Minterz, Slick, Fail, Role Model, AMP, Diesel or Holt?


Lady Croft. Give JDL some competition.


Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: BTR's burial of Lockdown was hilarous


Yes, yes it was.:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I suggest acquiring the NWO '03 Digital Video Disc if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Might be getting stiches out today :hb:.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The only gif avys I have had were of Orton and Cena. 2 guys in which you love them or you hate them and there really is no in between. I may send that AJ gif to ADR or stonecoldjedi to see if they can shorten it to the largest max frames which as Pyro said is maybe around 14 or 15. Then I will need the greatest AJ gif ever thought up and hopefully just hopefully it fits in my sig with the banner in there as well. But with that I am off to go to my buddies house and eventually get blazed out of my mind.


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Glad a bunch of people have started listening to BTR


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:argh:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Lady Croft. Give JDL some competition.


P1 vs. JDL = Lower than TNA ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3932555-post7.html

Look how he spelled rich:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Ritch*!!!


AMPLine4Life said:


> P1 vs. JDL = Lower than TNA ratings


Oh shit. This is not awesome chants?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Just imagining if Killa Cali was actually Killa Khali .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> *Ritch*!!!
> 
> Oh shit. This is not awesome chants?


"Fire Headliner" chants for booking such crap.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi everyone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Hi Tom.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Matt, how are you?

Truth - Breakfast. Be back in a minute.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why was Steiner left off the WM 19 card?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hi Matt, how are you?
> 
> Truth - Breakfast. Be back in a minute.


Im great thanks.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Gotta leave for school in half an hour.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why was Steiner left off the WM 19 card?


Politics.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^



> In a Associated Press story on Cho Seung-Hai, the student who perpetrated the massacre at Virginia Tech University, was described as being a loner who spent time on his computer and watching TV, noting he watched Friday night wrestling. The article said, "He (roomate Karan Grewal) he said Cho usually worked alone on his computer and watched TV, including Friday night wrestling. He was always alone; in the dining hall, watching television, working out with weights in the gym. He rarely spoke to anyone." Also MSNBC's "Hardball with Chris Matthews" noted this fact too.


:lmao


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

> In a Associated Press story on Cho Seung-Hai, the student who perpetrated the massacre at Virginia Tech University, was described as being a loner who spent time on his computer and watching TV, noting he watched Friday night wrestling. The article said, "He (roomate Karan Grewal) he said Cho usually worked alone on his computer and watched TV, including Friday night wrestling. He was always alone; in the dining hall, watching television, working out with weights in the gym. He rarely spoke to anyone." Also MSNBC's "Hardball with Chris Matthews" noted this fact too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Benoit's old music in WCW doesn't suit his character _at all_.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I sort of liked it


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Cali has 4,107 posts in this thread! :shocked:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's the skb of TTT.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've never seen a post from skb which isn't in the Currently Listening or a number our of ten.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Imagine if post count was actually on this section.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I've never seen a post from skb which isn't in the Currently Listening or a number our of ten.


Same:sad:


King Placebo said:


> Imagine if post count was actually on this section.


I'd have over 20000 posts.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

xTOMx said:


> Cali has 4,107 posts in this thread! :shocked:


How do you know that?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - This place is so inactive during Australia evenings. 

Truth - I'm gonna go study for my Chemistry test. Bye all.



> How do you know that?


Click the link in the number of replies column.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I was just watching an episode of NWA TV from 1984. The commercials were so awesome back then. The Diet Pepsi one had people partying on boats, riding horses, and all that shit:lmao

Tully Blanchard did commentary for a few matches too. I'll upload it.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - This place is so inactive during Australia evenings.
> 
> Truth - I'm gonna go study for my Chemistry test. Bye all.
> 
> ...


Thanks I finally worked it out LOL I'm having a blonde day. Wow 375 for me. I'm quitting this thread.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

........


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Belding = ratings


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Just posted a bunch of 2 Man Power Trip gifs. One of my favorite teams ever.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

.....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I don't know if the Zack/Slater or Mr. Belding picture is gayer.

Where's Screech?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dead


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

In a motel room giving random sluts the dirty sanchez, I'd assume.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I don't know if the Zack/Slater or Mr. Belding picture is gayer.
> 
> Where's Screech?


He's off making a sex tape.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He's off making a sex tape.


I heard a rumor that sex tape had a stunt cock. :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

My Sig = Greatness defined.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*~_~*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Dustin Diamond get your screech on.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - My forum isn't very active ATM  I'm so sad(ish)


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Thats such bad false advertising.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

^^^
False


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's just bad advertising.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

^^^
Not trying to advertise  Oh, yeah it's really bad :agree:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

OMGZ LIEK U ADVERTISED


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

I didn't. I didn't post a link or anything. Does mentioning it count? Because if it does then "Oh shit..."


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: King Placebo you have a release date for the new Dream Theater CD?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: King Placebo you have a release date for the new Dream Theater CD?


Should be June 5 man, but it could get leaked earlier.

:$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Should be June 5 man, but it could get leaked earlier.
> 
> :$


Thanks, I didn't even know they were recording till you brought it up a few days ago and changed you avatar. I got to see Dream Theater last year in concert and it was awesome, I liked them before that but I have really gotten into them since and they are now one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

^^^

A Change Of Seasons = Phenominal :agree:

(If you don't know what ACOS is, It's a song by DT)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: A Change of Seasons was coincidently the 1st Dream Theater song I've ever heard.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

First one I've heard was 'As I am' and I loved it. :$


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

I saw Oliver Twist once :$.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I saw you once.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

alright people


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah well i saw deep into you soul once, it was black.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

But I've got no soul.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

It was emptiness .


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I want to know how I can figure out how many posts I have made in this thread.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I want to know how I can figure out how many posts I have made in this thread.


701 for you.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

I just watched Lost, the one with Desmond and he goes back in time. Fuck, that was one of the most confusing episodes of Lost i've ever seen.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think this is my 300th post in this thread if my memory serves me well.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I think this is my 300th post in this thread if my memory serves me well.


Congrats! :hb


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Is it me or does Chelsey look like a Beaver on her display picture?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I am going to sleep.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Home sick...again...


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Top 5 posters in this thread alone



> Killa CaLi 4,112
> WCW 2,928
> Brye 2,207
> AMPLine4Life 2,167
> Derek 2,043


WOW.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't wait to see the Samoa Joe vs. Eddie Kingston match, DVD should be here soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Spartanlax said:


> I can't wait to see the Samoa Joe vs. Eddie Kingston match, DVD should be here soon.


My Frontiers Of Honor 2 DVD arrived yesterday.

Have you watched it?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

BORED!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> My Frontiers Of Honor 2 DVD arrived yesterday.
> 
> Have you watched it?


Didn't even order it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Spartanlax said:


> Didn't even order it.


:shocked:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Killa CaLi 4,112
> WCW 2,928
> Brye 2,207
> AMPLine4Life 2,167
> Derek 2,043


Half of CaLi's posts have consisted of only one smiley though.

Truth - I just read today that FIFA regulations almost made Tim Cahill ineligible for Australia. Thankfully they altered that regulation


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Half of CaLi's posts have consisted of only one smiley though.
> 
> Truth - *I just read today that FIFA regulations almost made Tim Cahill ineligible for Australia*. Thankfully they altered that regulation


 Why?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He played for the Samoan Under 21 team (at the age of 13 :lmao)


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> He played for the Samoan Under 21 team (at the age of 13 :lmao)


 :lmao Samoa fucking suck, didn't you beat them like 20-0 one time?


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

32-0, what a proud moment in Australian sporting history


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Bouma said:


> 32-0, what a proud moment in Australian sporting history


 :lmao Seriously, teams that shit shouldn't be allowed to play.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It was against American Samoa (aka Western Samoa), and it was 31-0, the kid working scoreboard just lost count :lmao

13 GOALS ARCHIE THOMPSON!!!!

Here's the highlights plus funny post match comments: http://youtube.com/watch?v=1wg9ox9F7Vw


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I totally forgot about the WFGF tourny. I'm just now seeing the topic for the championship...:no:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I can't wait to see the Samoa Joe vs. Eddie Kingston match, DVD should be here soon.


You have to upload that match when it comes in Lax.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth:listening to Hell Rell


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Mickie James + Tight Jeans = :yum:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Homicide_187 said:


> You have to upload that match when it comes in Lax.


I second that. :agree:

question : how do i name the URL i post in my sig? like Breakthewalls has done.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> I second that. :agree:
> 
> question : how do i name the URL i post in my sig? like Breakthewalls has done.


You type whatever you want the link to say, scroll over/highlight it with your mouse, and then click that little globe with what looks like a paper clip on it. That's the button to insert a link. Make sure you have the link copied already, because once the bar comes up where you would paste it in, you can't click outside of it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> You type whatever you want the link to say, scroll over/highlight it with your mouse, and then click that little globe with what looks like a paper clip on it. That's the button to insert a link. Make sure you have the link copied already, because once the bar comes up where you would paste it in, you can't click outside of it.


Thanks dude


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I am Hip-Hop


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> Thanks dude


No problemo.

I have to start getting ready to go to class.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

And Movement has officialy killed this thread 

LOL nice smiley BreakTheWalls


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Don't let Tom (mysteriorocks619) brainwash you into thinking _he's_ the smiley god. I have way better smilies than he does. It's a pitiful little feud we've got going that goes to show why it's important to be able to separate forum life from a normal healthy social life. 

It's all a good fun though, Tom's a cool kid.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

RDX said:


> And Movement has officialy killed this thread
> 
> LOL nice smiley BreakTheWalls


:$


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Truth - I don't have to work today


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm about to review over some French notes, so I can be prepared for the test today.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I been posting threads in the Lady section .


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm about to leave, later


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: just woke up, whats up?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just logged on, hi everyone


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi, how you doing 

Suprised you didn't quote me and say fixed


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

im good, do yo want to play some yahoo pool? we can play for points 

i know, i might do it sometimes and sometimes i will not.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> im good, do yo want to play some yahoo pool? we can play for points
> 
> i know, i might do it sometimes and sometimes i will not.


I've never played before, but OK. Give me a link to the game


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I've never played before, but OK. Give me a link to the game


ok here id what you do. 

go to www.yahooo.com 

then go to games

then go down, and see you list, pool is number one click on that

sign on you're yahoo id

click on continue. 

and tell me when you get that far.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok here id what you do.
> 
> go to www.yahooo.com
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Done


ok then click on the game room called beginner, its next to social and intermediate. its in pink

then go to the room called Coma. 

then join my table, im jeffdivalover10 whats you're id name? so i know its you.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok then click on the game room called beginner, its next to social and intermediate. its in pink
> 
> then go to the room called Coma.
> 
> then join my table, im jeffdivalover10 whats you're id name? so i know its you.


My id is mattpkenny


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> My id is mattpkenny


come to table 2, why did you reject my invite?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

why did you boot me out


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> come to table 2, why did you reject my invite?


I didn't know what to do, the table never appeared :$

I'm there now though 

Its not working on my PC


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> why did you boot me out


oh! i didn't know you were coming. you should have told me, so i would have known. sorry


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

ye sorry lol, how do i type on there?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> ye sorry lol, how do i type on there?


click on the line you see, thats blank, then type.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

That game wouldn't let me hit the ball :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> That game wouldn't let me hit the ball :$


you were suppose to click on the stick with you're right click, move the mosue back while holding the click then let go. thats how you shoot.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> you were suppose to click on the stick with you're right click, move the mosue back while holding the click then let go. thats how you shoot.


If I can't even do that, I'm never gonna beat you or anyone else :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> If I can't even do that, I'm never gonna beat you or anyone else :$


Dude I'll play you sometime I'm also not as good.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Dude I'll play you sometime I'm also not as good.


I didn't even hit the ball :no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i won 900 points, this one game were playing for fun . i love palying pool.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Who wants to play a game of pool?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I didn't even hit the ball :no:


Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

soz jeff it just went off


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> soz jeff it just went off


its ok, you're back 

dark Church, come to table 2 in the room called Coma.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I will when I am finished with my game.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'll play when I get home from school jax_the_ax15 look for him hes awesome! I only play for fun playing for points takes the fun out of it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I will when I am finished with my game.


ok but there is a change. same room, not table 2 but table 1.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

if anyone wants to play give me a shout on here.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

You are involved in a game right now Jeff so I will just wait.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> You are involved in a game right now Jeff so I will just wait.


you can come, were almost done. come to table 1.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just got destroyed by Jeff in 3 games of pool.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Just got destroyed by Jeff in 3 games of pool.


but it was fun :agree:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah I found a new game to play when I have nothing better to do now.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: who wants to play pool with me? it doesn't have to be points, it can be for fun.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Apparently, Matt sucks at pool


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Apparently, Matt sucks at pool


monty i won some points today playing pool. And ThatzNotCool still has to give me the 800 i won yesterday.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> monty i won some points today playing pool. And ThatzNotCool still has to give me the 800 i won yesterday.


Congrats Jeff 

Truth: Thinking about going to bed.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Congrats Jeff
> 
> Truth: Thinking about going to bed.


thank you 

good night monty, get some sleep.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thread killa'!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I am hungry.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Thread killa'!


me?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> me?


Ya!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya!!!


ok. do you want to play some yahoo pool headliner? we can bet on some points


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Your obsessed with internet pool.

Im obsessed with real pool.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok. do you want to play some yahoo pool headliner? we can bet on some points


Headliner doesn't associate with thread killas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Headliner doesn't associate with thread killas


Ya!

Besides, I'm lazy.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Doing some BTB World Cup stuff.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya!
> 
> Besides, I'm lazy.


alright.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Listening to BTR, they're about to tear Lockdown/TNA a new one


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Listening to BTR, they're about to tear Lockdown/TNA a new one


As they should, I still don't know how spartanlax defends that stuff


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> As they should, I still don't know how spartanlax defends that stuff


I can defend some of it but the company has pissed me off as of late, starting with the horrible booking of Joe.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm getting drunk tonight, so I'll see ya'll later. 



..................KENNNNNNEDY.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Good news AMP UFC 70 is on PPV over here in England. So now hopefully the buy rates will start to show more promise.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> Good news AMP UFC 70 is on PPV over here in England. So now hopefully the buy rates will start to show more promise.


Cool, too bad they're going to lose American buyrates. 

Is it a one time PPV thing for you guys or what?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cool, too bad they're going to lose American buyrates.
> 
> Is it a one time PPV thing for you guys or what?


Ye we lose to the Americans, but i bet there will be solid buy rates, Its at the manchester evening news arena so its being held over here if thats what you mean


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> Ye we lose to the Americans, but i bet there will be solid buy rates, Its at the manchester evening news arena so its being held over here if thats what you mean


I'm saying is this a one time thing? You have to pay for this one because it's in England but the next UFC PPV is still free or you have to pay for all of them from now on.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm saying is this a one time thing? You have to pay for this one because it's in England but the next UFC PPV is still free or you have to pay for all of them from now on.


I dont know actually, im guessing it may be a one time thing as its here. I suspect it will be back onto Bravo 2 after this.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> I dont know actually, im guessing it may be a one time thing as its here. I suspect it will be back onto Bravo 2 after this.


That's cool. Hopefully the show does good numbers, I know I'll be watching on Saturday.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> As they should, I still don't know how spartanlax defends that stuff


Uhh, when? You mean when we were on MSN and I said TNA does have a ton of weak parts right now and I haven't watched it in 4 weeks? I wouldn't really call that defending it.

Although I do believe that the TNA hate is ridiculous at times and right now it's the 'cool' thing to do on the IWC. The fact that the Roode/Young storyline has so many people shitting on it is ridiculous. Get an attention span that lasts longer than 5 minutes and watch it play out (not directed at you, but you knew that ).


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Uhh, when? You mean when we were on MSN and I said TNA does have a ton of weak parts right now and I haven't watched it in 4 weeks? I wouldn't really call that defending it.
> 
> Although I do believe that the TNA hate is ridiculous at times and right now it's the 'cool' thing to do on the IWC. The fact that the Roode/Young storyline has so many people shitting on it is ridiculous. Get an attention span that lasts longer than 5 minutes and watch it play out (not directed at you, but you knew that ).


The Roode/Young storyline sucks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Here. Like anyone cares. :side:


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

My mom has taken me out to drive, and trust me, I am a force to be reckon with.

As in I am probably gonna kill a couple people while driving.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I liked last night's episode of South Park.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Roode/Young storyline sucks.


You've heard the major complaints against it, right? "OMG where iz this going itz so pintless tna blows!!!". It's like none of them have seen a storyline last longer than three weeks. If the storyline did ineed go nowhere, that'd be all fine and dandy, but it's obviously leading to a big payoff of Roode/Young battling it out, and since Young is freaking loved it makes total sense to get Roode over as a heel by making his life miserable. But, of course, FUCK TNA THEY SUCK IN EVERY WAY POSSIBLE THEY SHOULD DIIIIIE!

Again, there's tons of shit to complain about in TNA right now, but so many people are going overboard because it's the cool thing to do in the IWC today.

Oh, by the way, do you actually hate it?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Nah uh. Cool thing to do is slam on Cena. Foolz!1!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I liked last night's episode of South Park.


o shit, I keep forgetting they have a new episode every Wednesday. Gonna be checking that out.

Truth ~ TNA could put out the same product as they are right now but with Russo fired as a booker and people would probably like it again.

I don't watch it anymore, though. I only started for Angle and he sucks now. 



> Nah uh. Cool thing to do is slam on Cena. Foolz!1!


Yeah, but he said the cool thing today, as it's still relatively new. People have been hating on Cena for about 10 years. ~_~


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> Truth ~ TNA could put out the same product as they are right now but with Russo fired as a booker and people would probably like it again.


Amen. 

I haven't watched it in weeks only because I just don't care about anyone anymore. I mean, I love Joe to death, but TNA's booking makes me not care about him, until he gets his next title shot (whenever that may be). Hell, I don't watch any mainstream wrestling anymore, except ECW when there's no schoolwork.

Oh, and I missed South Park. I was sick  Was it good?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cena was shitted on by the IWC when he came out of the womb.

Truth - I'm going to go to the wrestling sections now, to laugh at the moronic posts.

Be back to this thread in 10 minutes.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I really have to remove my AIM and MSN addy from my profile...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cena was actually quite favoured by the IWC when he was a trash talking heel, plus his matches had more substance and people were saying he could wrestle...then came the face turn. >_>


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Okay, my AIM screen name and MSN addy have been removed already, just like I had thought...

...so how the hell did these guys get my info?

EDIT- Not just the face turn...the 2 year reign as champ. 2 freakin' years. I'd be pissed of HBK or Joe had a reign that long (on mainstream wrestling, of course, as with Indys you only see'em like once a month, so year-long reigns are easy to deal with and enjoyable).


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> You've heard the major complaints against it, right? "OMG where iz this going itz so pintless tna blows!!!". It's like none of them have seen a storyline last longer than three weeks. If the storyline did ineed go nowhere, that'd be all fine and dandy, but it's obviously leading to a big payoff of Roode/Young battling it out, and since Young is freaking loved it makes total sense to get Roode over as a heel by making his life miserable. But, of course, FUCK TNA THEY SUCK IN EVERY WAY POSSIBLE THEY SHOULD DIIIIIE!
> 
> Again, there's tons of shit to complain about in TNA right now, but so many people are going overboard because it's the cool thing to do in the IWC today.
> 
> Oh, by the way, do you actually hate it?


Hate? Nah. Dislike? Yes. I think the whole booking of Roode up until this point has sucked to be honest. I like that they're at least giving him something to do (unlike when his push first started) but I just have no reason to care about this storyline that has dragged on forever and even if the pay off is Roode vs. Young, I have no reason to care about it. But now the payoff looks to be Roode vs. Young's Friend and considering who Young's Friend is, I don't like the chances of Roode.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: One of my top favorite WWE matches this year so far was the eight man tag Raw had with Kennedy, MVP, Edge & Orton vs. Michaels, Taker, Cena & Batista. Very fun match.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: who wants to play yahoo for some points?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> EDIT- Not just the face turn...the 2 year reign as champ. 2 freakin' years. I'd be pissed of HBK or Joe had a reign that long (on mainstream wrestling, of course, as with Indys you only see'em like once a month, so year-long reigns are easy to deal with and enjoyable).


Yeah, I wouldn't want anyone holding the belt that long. I even wanted JBL to drop the belt after holding it as long as he did.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hate? Nah. Dislike? Yes. I think the whole booking of Roode up until this point has sucked to be honest. I like that they're at least giving him something to do (unlike when his push first started) but I just have no reason to care about this storyline that has *dragged on forever* and even if the pay off is Roode vs. Young, I have no reason to care about it. But now the payoff looks to be Roode vs. Young's Friend and considering who Young's Friend is, I don't like the chances of Roode.


This is what I don't understand; dragged on forever? What? It only really started a few weeks ago, like a month, and seems to be culminating in a few weeks. If 6 weeks is too long for people, then they should stop watching wrestling. Yeah, they kinda planted the seeds and teased it long ago which lasted a long time and never went anywhere with it, so I could understand hating it back then (I know I did after a while)...but when they finally executed the storyline, it's been smooth sailing from there. That's why I don't get the hate for it recently; it HASN'T been dragging, and each week something happens to advance it/add more interest to it. Either way, someone's being elevated; Roode or Young (probably Young), and that's a good thing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> This is what I don't understand; dragged on forever? What? It only really started a few weeks ago, like a month, and seems to be culminating in a few weeks. If 6 weeks is too long for people, then they should stop watching wrestling. Yeah, they kinda planted the seeds and teased it long ago which lasted a long time and never went anywhere with it, so I could understand hating it back then (I know I did after a while)...but when they finally executed the storyline, it's been smooth sailing from there. That's why I don't get the hate for it recently; it HASN'T been dragging, and each week something happens to advance it/add more interest to it. Either way, someone's being elevated; Roode or Young (probably Young), and that's a good thing.


A month? Lax, I remember Young and Roode doing shit in December of 2006 (that bikini contest, which I actually found watchable because Young is the fuckin man). They were doing more then planting the seeds then, the feud kicked off when Roode wanted Young as part of Robert Roode Inc. which was long ago. Something may be added to it each week but it damn sure doesn't add interest (my interest anyway). 

Also the logic is completely stupid. Since when the hell can Roode fire people?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Meltzer rated London & Kendrick vs. Helms & Guerrero, ***1/4.

That I can agree with, as I love the match.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

California
It's nice to the homeless
Caliform-nia-nia
Super cool to teh homeless
In the city...
City Santa Monica
Lots of rich people
Giving change to the homeless!
In the city...
City of Breadwood
They take really good care
Of all their homeless


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> A month? Lax, I remember Young and Roode doing shit in December of 2006 (that bikini contest, which I actually found watchable because Young is the fuckin man). They were doing more then planting the seeds then, the feud kicked off when Roode wanted Young as part of Robert Roode Inc. which was long ago. Something may be added to it each week but it damn sure doesn't add interest (my interest anyway).
> 
> Also the logic is completely stupid. Since when the hell can Roode fire people?


That's what I meant by planting the seeds and everything back then, it never really started and did absolutely nothing each week, which is why I hated it back then. Yet, these days, after about 4 weeks of a REAL storyline/feud, it gets more shit than a while back when it was doing nothing, which boggles my mind.

Oh, and he can fire people because he's fucking Robert Roode, that's why. It'd be like if Danielson came into the company and declared himself Dictator. Why? Because he's fucking Bryan Danielson, that's why.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Roode/Young feud bugs me to no end. Young is over as hell and plays a good comedic character. Yes, the feud was able to keep Eric from going stale, but right now it's just wasting Young.

I'm tired of the people at TNA seeing Roode as being a future big thing when nothing they've tried so far has really worked to get him over as a credible heel. He has yet to impress me at all. Maybe if they had a WWE crowd the feud would work, but all the impact zone fans see it as stupid, so it's flopping.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> That's what I meant by planting the seeds and everything back then, it never really started and did absolutely nothing each week, which is why I hated it back then. Yet, these days, after about 4 weeks of a REAL storyline/feud, it gets more shit than a while back when it was doing nothing, which boggles my mind.
> 
> Oh, and he can fire people because he's fucking Robert Roode, that's why. It'd be like if Danielson came into the company and declared himself Dictator. Why? Because he's fucking Bryan Danielson, that's why.


Because people don't see it like you. People think the storyline started way back in December and if they think like that, then they're right when they say that it's dragged on far too long. 

Your statement holds no water because Danielson isn't stupid enough to go to TNA. And if Danielson did go to TNA, he would kick Roode's, Mantell's, Russo's, Carter's, and Jarrett's fuckin head in and then leave.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Your statement holds no water because Danielson isn't stupid enough to go to TNA. And if Danielson did go to TNA, he would kick Roode's, Mantell's, Russo's, Carter's, and Jarrett's fuckin head in and then leave.


That would be awesome to see.

after every kick, West would scream "THAT WAS FREAKING INSANE!!!"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Starr was suspended because He wore an ROH shirt to a TNA Fanfest and he didn't want to cut a promo because he was upset over the way he's being used.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because people don't see it like you. People think the storyline started way back in December and if they think like that, then they're right when they say that it's dragged on far too long.
> 
> Your statement holds no water because Danielson isn't stupid enough to go to TNA. And if Danielson did go to TNA, he would kick Roode's, Mantell's, Russo's, Carter's, and Jarrett's fuckin head in and then leave.


True, true. Technically it did start in December, meaning most of the time they did absolutely nothing. But my point is that it's been shit on more and more each week, when in reality it's been adding more intensity/interest/entertainment to the feud more and more each week (I know not to you, but there's no denying they're going somewhere with it and giving it substance), so it baffles me.

Oh, and Russo would destroy Danielson, because he can call up the one man that's dominated Danielson like no other ever has...KAAAAAAMAAAAALLLLAAA!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- Starr was suspended because He wore an ROH shirt to a TNA Fanfest and he didn't want to cut a promo because he was upset over the way he's being used.


I remember Joe wearing an ROH jersey to a house show I went to a few months ago. This was back when he was actually booked decent though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- Starr was suspended because He wore an ROH shirt to a TNA Fanfest and he didn't want to cut a promo because he was upset over the way he's being used.


If I had his gimmick, I'd be pissed too.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just applied for a job at a place where my Uncle worked. He is also still friends with the manager so hopefully I will get hired.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Just applied for a job at a place where my Uncle worked. He is also still friends with the manager so hopefully I will get hired.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I like Austin Starr .


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Just applied for a job at a place where my Uncle worked. He is also still friends with the manager so hopefully I will get hired.


It's not what you know, it's who you know.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> True, true. Technically it did start in December, meaning most of the time they did absolutely nothing. But my point is that it's been shit on more and more each week, when in reality it's been adding more intensity/interest/entertainment to the feud more and more each week (I know not to you, but there's no denying they're going somewhere with it and giving it substance), so it baffles me.
> 
> Oh, and Russo would destroy Danielson, because he can call up the one man that's dominated Danielson like no other ever has...KAAAAAAMAAAAALLLLAAA!


They're giving it substance sure but I just don't give a damn about the shitty booking of breaking up Team Canada and then having nothing to do with them so what do they do? HAVE THEM FEUD!!!!!! It's just lazy. I still think Roode has been wasted since this whole gimmick has started though.

Russo would book Danielson against Joe in a Title Shot on a Pole match, have it last for 4 minutes, have Danielson win, and then give the title shot to Steiner. Because that's how Russo rolls.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What's funny about him wearing an ROH shirt at the TNA FanFest was that there was a report saying that at the FanFest He wouldn't sign some kids ROH stuff because he said that he wasn't Austin Aries, because that guy has a tattoo and Starr doesn't.

He ended up "Forging" an Austin Aries signature though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Truth - I like Austin Starr .


I could understand Austin Aries but you like him AS Austin Starr? Granted, you shouldn't dislike the wrestler for his gimmick...but I mean realize it's a shitty gimmick.

Well, it is to me anyways, and apparantly him too.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Exactly I have applied for a countless number of jobs but only got my previous two jobs through a connection.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I could understand Austin Aries but you like him AS Austin Starr? Granted, you shouldn't dislike the wrestler for his gimmick...but I mean realize it's a shitty gimmick.
> 
> Well, it is to me anyways, and apparantly him too.


WHAT?! That gimmick is so great! It made me want to hate Aries Starr, and I absolutely love Aries Starr. The old school heel work he did was phenomenal, and he played the gimmick so well.

Actually, maybe I only liked the gimmick because he played it well. Oh well, either way Austin Starr was one of the few enjoyable things to watch on iMPACT.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> WHAT?! That gimmick is so great! It made me want to hate Aries Starr, and I absolutely love Aries Starr. The old school heel work he did was phenomenal, and he played the gimmick so well.
> 
> Actually, maybe I only liked the gimmick because he played it well. Oh well, either way Austin Starr was one of the few enjoyable things to watch on iMPACT.


I didn't like it. :-/

Nash is good though...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I actually didn't mind the Austin Starr gimmick because I always thought of him as Austin Aries anyway. Plus at least he was getting used and it's always nice to see him get used. I would have liked it better if they kept Aries and Strong together as a team but they got suspended for...showing up.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Never enjoyed starr in TNA. Just been watching the CZW vs ROH COD match.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: They should have also kept Shelley with Aries as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Senshi > Starr.

:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: They should have also kept Shelley with Aries as well.


They've fucked Shelley over so much it's not even funny.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

NCIH said:


> Senshi > Starr.
> 
> :side:


:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I want to make some more gifs from WWE DVD's, but I've made mostly all the ones I can think of that I have interest in making.

EDIT ~ Low Ki > Senshi


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They've fucked Shelley over so much it's not even funny.


Every time he gets built up, every time, they bury him. It's ridiculous.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

This is more exciting then Lockdown:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xq1bCjeNGg


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The Shelley/LAX thing still confuses me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Senshi almost makes me want to watch TNA, again.

Almost.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Every time he gets built up, every time, they bury him. It's ridiculous.


The last straw for me is when he won the PCS and then became the after thought of the whole thing. He wins then does nothing, Senshi/Starr feud, Lethal gets a new gimmick, and Dutt is hanging around Nash.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Every time he gets built up, every time, they bury him. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The last straw for me is when he won the PCS and then became the after thought of the whole thing. He wins then does nothing, Senshi/Starr feud, Lethal gets a new gimmick, and Dutt is hanging around Nash.


And then he helped LAX...once...weeks ago.....:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Shelley should be at least getting a X Title shot in a match other than the Xscape which I believe was the first shot he had anyway.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

jarret got me to watch TNA again


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The last straw for me is when he won the PCS and then became the after thought of the whole thing. He wins then does nothing, Senshi/Starr feud, Lethal gets a new gimmick, and Dutt is hanging around Nash.


Yeah, that only left me puzzled. They set up this thing with the X Division, have him win it, then he's the one the gets used the least afterwards?

TNA often reminds me of WCW in the early 90's in terms of their confusing booking and cooky gimmick matches.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> And then he helped LAX...once...weeks ago.....:lmao


That whole thing was stupid as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Angle vs Sting next week on Impact. Yes.

TNA: We HATE Money.

WTF is wrong with them? That is a dream match? And you put it on Impact? You know it's going to be way too short, to be considered good. TNA is so fucking dumb. I think they're trying to suck dick. Honestly.

And WTF can't companies build Sting properly? WCW totally screwed up the 18 month build to Hogan/Sting, and now TNA fucks up with Angle/Sting. :no:

If the WWE ever gets Sting, I hope they put him with Edge. That'll get builded properly.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

just watched danielson job to cena :lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Am I the only one that realizes the "cashfire" guy in the WWE section is completely useless? He randomly comes back every few months, makes a bunch of threads that just list things he saw once (like Favorite NWO Beatdowns), leaves, and repeats the cycle. It just confuses me what his rationale is on doing this. Like, there's no talk of NWO coming back or a DVD or anything...just randomly makes the thread, says "Yeah, I liked this beatdown, it was fun. This one too", and then leaves. I'm glad he's having fun doing it, but it's so confusing.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just read from a person who thought the main event of Lockdown had too many people in it.

Another truth: I really want to see the first few minutes of when Styles & Angle started the match. Now only if those two had 20+ mins in the ring with each other. :agree:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Spoiler



Angle/Sting lasts for four minutes and ends with interference :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Angle/Sting lasts for four minutes and ends with interference :lmao


TNA: We hate money, and like to be the WWE's bitch.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Angle/Sting lasts for four minutes and ends with interference :lmao


I was just about to tell NCIH that :lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Am I the only one that realizes the "cashfire" guy in the WWE section is completely useless? He randomly comes back every few months, makes a bunch of threads that just list things he saw once (like Favorite NWO Beatdowns), leaves, and repeats the cycle. It just confuses me what his rationale is on doing this. Like, there's no talk of NWO coming back or a DVD or anything...just randomly makes the thread, says "Yeah, I liked this beatdown, it was fun. This one too", and then leaves. I'm glad he's having fun doing it, but it's so confusing.


Is that the soldier?

Truth: Going to play the PS3 in five minutes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Angle vs Sting next week on Impact. Yes.
> 
> TNA: We HATE Money.
> 
> ...


I agree. And dare I say a far bigger dream match than Angle/Joe. To TNA or Indies fans, perhaps not but to the mainstream wrestling public. If that was on Mania 23 with good buildup they would've done significantly more buys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Am I the only one that realizes the "cashfire" guy in the WWE section is completely useless? He randomly comes back every few months, makes a bunch of threads that just list things he saw once (like Favorite NWO Beatdowns), leaves, and repeats the cycle. It just confuses me what his rationale is on doing this. Like, there's no talk of NWO coming back or a DVD or anything...just randomly makes the thread, says "Yeah, I liked this beatdown, it was fun. This one too", and then leaves. I'm glad he's having fun doing it, but it's so confusing.


No, you're not the only one. He comes here maybe once a month, makes up a random ass thread, then leaves.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW > TNA


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I agree. And dare I say a far bigger dream match than Angle/Joe. To TNA or Indies fans, perhaps not but to the mainstream wrestling public. If that was on Mania 23 with good buildup they would've done significantly more buys.


Definitely.

It's not a hard concept.

Sting = Supernatural Face vs Chickenshit heel.

In the WWE, you could have Edge, or HHH play the role of the Chickenshit Heel, and you'd get buyrates.

TNA: :no:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: TNA could be better than WCW if they knew what they were doing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Just read from a person who thought the main event of Lockdown had too many people in it.
> 
> Another truth: I really want to see the first few minutes of when Styles & Angle started the match. Now only if those two had 20+ mins in the ring with each other. :agree:


5 minutes of AJ/Styles should have been great, too bad it wasn't.

While I enjoyed the Lethal Lockdown match, TNA has no clue how to book the psychology of War Games.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

CZW > TNA 


Also Kurt vs Sting is a dream match to me but 4 mins for it good god, just dont even bother its a waste of a good match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> CZW > TNA
> 
> 
> Also Kurt vs Sting is a dream match to me but 4 mins for it good god, just dont even bother its a waste of a good match.


CZW will never be better than TNA. As bad as the booking is in TNA, it's a million times worse in CZW.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah AMP you would think that AJ fighting with himself for five minutes would have been great


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> CZW will never be better than TNA. As bad as the booking is in TNA, it's a million times worse in CZW.


but the matches are better :agree:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WWE > Original ECW > ROH > WSX > WCW > TNA 

Word.

If TNA ever wants a chance, they better get a good booker plus two hours. They could really use someone like Paul Heyman...but the WWE knows this, and won't let go of Heyman. Pretty smart play by Vince.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> but the matches are better :agree:


Nah, I'd say there are better matches in TNA than CZW.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

TNA >>>> CZW in every way. CZW will probably be out of buisness by the end of the year.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> but the matches are better :agree:


TNA delivers solid PPV matches thanks to the wrestlers. The 300 gimmicks added to the matches does them no favors though.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

NCIH said:


> WWE > Original ECW > ROH > WSX > WCW > TNA
> 
> Word.
> 
> If TNA ever wants a chance, they better get a good booker plus two hours. They could really use someone like Paul Heyman...but the WWE knows this, and won't let go of Heyman. Pretty smart play by Vince.


I agree, Paul Heyman would be a godsend.


ok ok ye TNA does have great matches, but CZW is still great. Shame they have got rid of there top talent and have now slated most of there fans, by "they" i mean that piece of shit Zandig what a moron. He will be the death of CZW.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Don't know whether to go watch Desperate Housewives or stay on here.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

CZW:lmao


Edit - Desperate Housewives:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> but the matches are better :agree:


Then it's pretty clear you don't watch CZW. At least, don't watch recent CZW.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Edit - Desperate Housewives:lmao


Clarify that point


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CZW is legalized assault, not wrestling. At least, not from what I've seen. ~_______~


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cali has the greatest match on free TV of all-time in his sig.

An argument could be made for Angle/Taker though...but I prefer Austin/Benoit.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 5 minutes of AJ/Styles should have been great, too bad it wasn't.
> 
> While I enjoyed the Lethal Lockdown match, TNA has no clue how to book the psychology of War Games.


You mean Angle/Styles.  

What happened? I heard that they made people fight outside during the match. Which kind of kills the whole point of the cage being put on top of it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> *CZW is legalized assault*, not wrestling. At least, not from what I've seen. ~_______~


Actually, in most of the places they work at, it's not. That's how bad it is. Thus the toning down of violence recently.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Overrated™ said:


> I agree, Paul Heyman would be a godsend.
> 
> 
> ok ok ye TNA does have great matches, but CZW is still great. Shame they have got rid of there top talent and have now slated most of there fans, by "they" i mean that piece of shit Zandig what a moron. He will be the death of CZW.


I corrected myself LAX. Also CZW does have some great matches, its not all mindless beatings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Clarify that point


:lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> You mean Angle/Styles.
> 
> What happened? I heard that they made people fight outside during the match. Which kind of kills the whole point of the cage being on top of it.


The match was pretty much a clusterfuck, which was expected but it was still good. 

Yeah, they fought outside which was pretty much pointless aside from setting up the big fall from AJ. The thing is, War Games is such a simple concept. Heels get the numbers advantage (which TNA almost screwed) and since they're heels, they beat on the outnumbered face until the next man in makes the save. Problem was, even though the faces were outnumbered, they were still winning the match. Jarrett (the last man in) came out and no one gave a shit because the faces already had the advantage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Cali has the greatest match on free TV of all-time in his sig.
> 
> An argument could be made for Angle/Taker though...but I prefer Austin/Benoit.


I should watch that match again.

Finlay/Benoit from the KOTR tournament is my favourite tv match, and that likely won't change, but it'd be cool to watch again.

And wasn't one of the Flair/Steamboat matches on tv?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMP, I named names for you.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

War Games >>>> Lethal Lockdown


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> AMP, I named names for you.


I saw.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Looking forward to TUF 5 tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I should watch that match again.
> 
> Finlay/Benoit from the KOTR tournament is my favourite tv match, and that likely won't change, but it'd be cool to watch again.
> 
> And wasn't one of the Flair/Steamboat matches on tv?


It probably was but I was only 2 yrs old so I dont care.

The Austin/Benoit match is the best free TV match I've seen since I started to watch in 1994.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

WF was pretty dry yesterday. Today doesn't look anymore entertaining.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Looking forward to TUF 5 tonight.


Isn't this week supposed to be like one of the best fights ever?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> It probably was but I was only 2 yrs old so I dont care.
> 
> The Austin/Benoit match is the best free TV match I've seen since I started to watch in 1994.


You'd care if you've seen them wrestle. Buy the Flair DVD just for Flair/Steamboat from Clash 6 alone.

Legit *****


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I know that either Nate Diaz or Corey Hill are fighting for sure.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> I know that either Nate Diaz or Corey Hill are fighting for sure.


Hopefully Nate doesn't smoke up before he fights.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watching Family Guy, funny stuff


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> You'd care if you've seen them wrestle. Buy the Flair DVD just for Flair/Steamboat from Clash 6 alone.
> 
> Legit *****


I probably should see it since I haven't yet...but that'll have to wait.

I'm off to watch some History of the WWE Championship.

Gunna watch Mankind vs HBK at IYH. Yay.:agree:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I loved it last week when Matt Wiman said "it is a sad day for humans"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK/Foley Mind Games = ratings.

Don't know what I should give it, but it's at LEAST ****.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I loved it last week when Matt Wiman said "it is a sad day for humans"


I want to see Fat Ass Gabe fight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I want to see him fight and get pummeled. I also just read that a GSP/Koshcheck fight is planned for 74.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Cro Cop > You


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> I want to see him fight and get pummeled. I also just read that a GSP/Koshcheck fight is planned for 74.


Nice. I knew GSP was rumored to be fighting on that card, he vs. Kos should be awesome because GSP will push the pace unlike Diego. That card also have Couture/Mirko (most likely) so I'm sold.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

And possibly Sherk/Franca because I have read both 73 & 74 for that so I really don't know which one it will be on.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> And possibly Sherk/Franca because I have read both 73 & 74 for that so I really don't know which one it will be on.


Yeah, I read both as well but last I read was that it was planned for 73.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Either way both 73 and 74 should be great shows.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Now watching South park instead, Cartman wants $10m for his kidney


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HBK/Mankind is ****3/4


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im off to play the PS3 and finish watching the best of Jack Evans goodbye all


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Disco Fever!http://youtube.com/watch?v=JYUJ6yKYDg0
:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Disco Fever!http://youtube.com/watch?v=JYUJ6yKYDg0
> :lmao


The commentator called WCW Nitro the most realistic wrestling game, lawls. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye's finally back!!!!


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Brye said:


> Brye's finally back!!!!


Where did you go?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Where did you go?


Well my internets been down the past 3 days, so I was here, just not online


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Brye said:


> Well my internets been down the past 3 days, so I was here, just not online


Oh, that sucks. Happened to me a while ago too though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the Sopranos


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

FINALLY.......BRYE...HAS COME BACK....TO WF!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> FINALLY.......BRYE...HAS COME BACK....TO WF!!!!!!




Hey Matt, Whats up?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Matt, Whats up?


I'm good thanks, the forums a little dead at the moment though. Not much going on.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm good thanks, the forums a little dead at the moment though. Not much going on.


Yeah, I've been on the phone with some guy from dell all day to get my connection back

I forgot Raw was on Monday too and only saw the last 20 minutes


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: brye you want to play pool? we can bet some points.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, I've been on the phone with some guy from dell all day to get my connection back
> 
> I forgot Raw was on Monday too and only saw the last 20 minutes


Don't worry RAW sucked


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Don't worry RAW sucked


Oh good, when I'm not viewing it, it sucks. 

I saw ECW though and i liked it


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Oh good, when I'm not viewing it, it sucks.
> 
> I saw ECW though and i liked it


Yeah, I liked it aswell. Its starting to become my favouite WWE show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Yeah, I liked it aswell. Its starting to become my favouite WWE show.


Yeah, its been making a huge comback


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SmackDown! still owns ECW.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> SmackDown! still owns ECW.


Yeah, Smackdowns still #1


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Someone has just made a new rant on rep.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

j20 said:


> Someone has just made a new rant on rep.


:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

j20 said:


> Someone has just made a new rant on rep.


No ratings


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Saints Row is awesome, I can see why Holt likes it


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: have been playing pool with AIW (Angle Is Wrestling) it was fun.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: JDL owned me in Yahoo pool. It's so bad, I can't even mention my record anymore. Let's just say adding what I lost today, it's over 0-30.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: JDL owned me in Yahoo pool. It's so bad, I can't eve mention my record anymore. Let's just say adding what I lost today, it's over 0-30.


:$ damn 0-30. I'd face you but I'm busy


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No ratings


or Bad ratings.


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: Going to Thorpe Park tommorow.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> :$ damn 0-30. I'd face you but I'm busy


brye, do you want to play pool against me? for 1,000 points?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching Baseball


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> brye, do you want to play pool against me? for 1,000 points?


Do you do anything else apart from play online pool?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Watching Baseball


According to my sig, baseball is boring until the playoffs.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Last night's south park wasn't good, but wasn't bad either. The song at the end was a nice touch


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Insurance Fraud in Saints Row is fun


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Last night's south park wasn't good, but wasn't bad either. The song at the end was a nice touch


I thought it was a good episode overall. The song at the end put it over the top.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Insurance Fraud in Saints Row is fun


Not really, I only did it once. The Hoe missions are fun


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Not really, I only did it once. The Hoe missions are fun


You have an unhealthy obsession with hoes.

Truth: I'm creating.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> You have an unhealthy obsession with hoes.
> 
> Truth: I'm creating.


Its just a coincidence Irishman that the best activity in Saints Row are the Hoe missions


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Does anyone know if NBA Street Homecourt is any good?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Its just a coincidence Irishman that the best activity in Saints Row are the Hoe missions


So good they get capitalised 

Truth: Tom just came up with a great idea :lmao


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I thought it was a good episode overall. The song at the end put it over the top.


The funniest part of that episode was the guy trying to kill himself. :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Monty, want to play some pool for some points again?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Monty, want to play some pool for some points again?


look at my points. and TNC still has to give me 800 more.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Every video splitter I've ever used has pissed me off in a different way.


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Every video splitter I've ever used has pissed me off in a different way.


Ever try Ultra Video Splitter?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> look at my points. and TNC still has to give me 800 more.


Let's play then.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I should be getting Xbox Live tomorrow


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Let's play then.


idk, 300 isn't much to play for. besides im tired, i been playing all day. how about this, give me 10 or 15 mins and we will play.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> idk, 300 isn't much to play for. besides im tired, i been playing all day. how about this, give me 10 or 15 mins and we will play.


Pussy.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Just repped a couple of you bitches. This new spreading thing is a bit much. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Pussy.


lol

Hey John, how have you been latley?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Pussy QUOTE]
> 
> :side: just give me a few mins to relax.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> lol
> 
> Hey John, how have you been latley?


I've been fine. Thanks.

Truth - mac dint wep me~!!! :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Just repped a couple of you bitches. This new spreading thing is a bit much. :sad:


Now you can rep me right?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I've been fine. Thanks.
> 
> Truth - mac dint wep me~!!!


Cool.

Truth- Borrowing Far Cry instincts from a friend. Pretty cool game

Me neither :sad:


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Just repped a couple of you bitches. This new spreading thing is a bit much. :sad:


Thx bebe.

I'm eating an orea surronded by an inch of milk chocolate. It's an orgasm in your mouth.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm here


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TheAngle33 said:


> Ever try Ultra Video Splitter?


Yeah


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Diesel im ready, are you? its 300 points, one game, non timed. were playing in the room called Coma. And were not going to double the bet.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Currently listening to the song 'Socio' by Stone Sour.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I repped John :$


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Just watched CM Punk beat Ken Doane for the OVW TV Title


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:$

Truth - Last night's Colbert Report airs here in under an hour. Good thing too, since I didn't catch it last night.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I accidentally edited a post here I was trying to quote. 

Well, I'm an idiot. :no:

Well, no biggie I guess..


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah


Pissed me off too. I wanted to split a video and as it loaded the clip, it said it had to close.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I accidentally edited a post here I was trying to quote.
> 
> Well, I'm an idiot. :no:
> 
> Well, no biggie I guess..


I just saw that. Happened to be my post, right? :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i don't feel like playing diesel for points anymore. i will play for fun though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I just saw that. Happened to be my post, right? :$


Yeah.

Don't be mad. 

I was going to compliment your song choice, just so you know. :side:


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I don't think I did so well on a test because I ran out of time and I had to guess on quite a few.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Last night's South Park was OK, but nothing special.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i don't feel like playing diesel for points anymore. i will play for fun though.


There's no fun in playing for no points.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ROH comes to MA June 8th


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

RDX said:


> Truth: Last night's South Park was OK, but nothing special.


Did you see the guy trying to kill himself?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> There's no fun in playing for no points.


yeah it is. im on a 37 game wining streak trying to reach a 100.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> There's no fun in playing for no points.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah it is. im on a 37 game wining streak trying to reach a 100.



Sounds like it might be time for me to start playing again


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cali don't you dare start a  fad



Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah it is. im on a 37 game wining streak trying to reach a 100.


You must have been playing some really awful players :side:


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Cali don't you dare start a  fad
> 
> 
> 
> You must have been playing some really awful players :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Cali don't you dare start a  fad
> 
> 
> 
> *You must have been playing some really awful players* :side:


I beat him once  but he's probably better than me. I put up a good fight against John once though


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Cali don't you dare start a  fad
> 
> 
> 
> You must have been playing some really awful players :side:


He already started it last night...

Ya, Jeff sux!!1!!!1!1 Diesel would destroy him.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> He already started it last night...
> 
> Ya, Jeff sux!!1!!!1!1 Diesel would destroy him.


My style is impetuous. My defence is impregnable. And I'm just ferocious. [/tyson]


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He already started it last night...
> 
> Ya, Diesel sux!!1!!!1!1 Jeff would destroy him.


fixed 

brye you and me for 1900, im to tired to play for 300, but not for 1900 points.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fixing my posts=red rep!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Fixing my posts=red rep!!!!


PUCKIN!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Does Puckin dance*


Diesel said:


> My style is impetuous. My defence is impregnable. And I'm just ferocious. [/tyson]


LMAO I gotta look at more Tyson quotes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> My style is impetuous. My defence is impregnable. And I'm just ferocious. [/tyson]


People always call me a rapist and recluse.




I'm not recluse


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

anyone wanna play pool then ?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Platt said:


> anyone wanna play pool then ?


I'm a little reluctant at facing you. You seem really good at pool. I got a bad feeling I'm getting my ass handed to me

No I won't JDL


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll play, Platt. Go to Back Spin.



Killa CaLi said:


> People always call me a rapist and recluse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Platt said:


> anyone wanna play pool then ?


Platt you vs me non timed best of 7 for 1900 points. deal?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone wanna play water polo? I've got 2 horses. :side:


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'm a little reluctant at facing you. You seem really good at pool. I got a bad feeling I'm getting my ass handed to me
> 
> No I won't JDL



I haven't played for about 3 months so im out of practice


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> Platt you vs me non timed best of 7 for 1900 points. deal?



deal


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Anyone wanna play water polo? I've got 2 horses. :side:


:side: deal


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Platt said:


> deal


ok. go to the room called Coma.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Anyone wanna play water polo? I've got 2 horses. :side:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

TheAngle33 said:


> Did you see the guy trying to kill himself?


Yes that was one of the few funny parts. He was like "I'm gonna take the easy way out" and he kept shooting himself and he couldnt die, I just started cracking up. I also thought it was funny when Stan's dad kept on lifting up the headless dead guy, whose head he shot off, I think his name was Glen, and he kept on saying "Look Glen, the homeless people are leaving" and "Look, evrything's gonna be alright"


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

> Despite FMW's popularity increasing more and more, they were still doing something that every other promotion did to help sell tickets. They were in connection with the Japanese Mafia, the Yakuza. FMW like every promotion would get Yakuza members to buy large set of tickets for their shows, with the Yakuza either getting their own section in the crowd, or them selling it off to people interested in the tickets. The Yakuza would sit in their own section at FMW shows, with all the wrestlers being told when wrestling in the crowd, to make sure not and brawl in the Yakuza section. During a match involving Sabu and The Gladiator, Sabu would not listen to the orders given to him, and during a brawl in the crowd, would end up right in the section of the Yakuza, fighting all around them. After the show, the Yakuza would all gang up backstage and begin attacking Sabu, attempting to beat him to death. When The Gladiator would see what was going on, he would run towards Sabu, and begin fighting off some of the Yakuza members before grabbing Sabu and both of them running into the locker room and lock the door. The Yakuza would wait out for the both of them to come out, to kill them both when Atsushi Onita would be forced to talk to the Yakuza and apologize at what Sabu did, with the Yakuza finally leaving.


:shocked:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve Austin called me. He said Cali needs to stop using that smiley before he opens up a can of whoop ass with Cali's name on it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'm a little reluctant at facing you. You seem really good at pool. I got a bad feeling I'm getting my ass handed to me
> 
> No I won't JDL


Don't be scarrrred.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Steve Austin called me. He said Cali needs to stop using that smiley before he opens up a can of whoop ass with Cali's name on it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Don't be scarrrred.


I'm not :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I love that smiley. Honestly looks so much better than


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I love that smiley. Honestly looks so much better than


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

> Onita would fight his old rival Masashi Aoyagi, and take the same hard stiff kicks to the head like years before, but this time would be kicked into barbwire, and then dropped into the exploding double hell barbwire. Onita's body would get sliced by the explode barbwire, and although in the end, Onita would manage to put away Aoyagi once and for all with a Thunder Fire Powerbomb, it would turn out *the cut would be deeper than ever before. Onita would need 111 stitches after the match, an all time from a professional wrestling match, and making it 1,032 stitches overall from his body, another reported record, although this time, it would be more than any human being*.


DAMN! :shocked:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Just watched one of the worst matches ever


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I doubt Im watching Impact tonight


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I just read that Randy Savage is going to be on the new season of The Surreal Life on VH1 :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i beat Platt 4-1 in are series , but he put up a fight.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

JDL I can beat you in pool


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i beat Platt 4-1 in are series , but he put up a fight.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: damn! platt beat my 42 game wining streak, i need to make a new one now.

RDX is that a challenge?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I plan on getting hammered tommorow night.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Watchin' the Met game and getting ready to eat dinner. Steak and fries. :yum:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Watchin' the Met game and getting ready to eat dinner. Steak and fries. :yum:


David Wright is awesome


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 



Jeffdivalover said:


> trutH: damn! platt beat my 42 game wining streak, i need to make a new one now.



42 game winning streak in what?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi TNC.

pool. and were is the 800 points i won from you?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> David Wright Chris Carpenter is awesome


Fixed 



You didn't get the 800 points JDL?? 

WTF I was sure I sent them to you... I'll send them to you now.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Watching TNA Final Resolution 2007.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Brye said:


> David Wright is awesome


Indeed. Jose Reyes is even more awesome IMO.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i didn't get it. 

thank you


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New Smallville in 2 minutes, so fucking pumped


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New Smallville in 2 minutes, so fucking pumped


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Indeed. Jose Reyes is even more awesome IMO.


They're pretty much the two main reasons I watch the Mets alot.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: About to watch the same show Holt is watching in a minute.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: TNC do you want to play me for 4,000 points? best of 7 non timed. deal?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I think the best Mets player is Carlos Beltran. I am a big fan of his.


Truth - Sorry peeps. I GTG. Crab legs are done. :yum:

Peace


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I think the best Mets player is Carlos Beltran. I am a big fan of his.
> 
> 
> Truth - Sorry peeps. I GTG. Crab legs are done. :yum:
> ...


bye TNC.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Showing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Showing.


Sup?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Sup?


Not a whole lot.

I'll play someone in Yahoo Pool for fun.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao @ people betting with vBookie on the E-Fed results


----------



## Telf (Dec 17, 2006)

truth: Playing FIFA 07 for PSP, im in my 3rd season as manager with Chelsea.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao @ people betting with vBookie on the E-Fed results


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Not a whole lot.
> 
> I'll play someone in Yahoo Pool for fun.


ok. come to the room called Coma.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/143867-thatshowiroll619.html


I believe his sig is too big.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Alex Shelley vs Austin Starr with Samolian Joe, Fat Naked Oily Guy, and Mr. Backlund as judges=Major Ratings


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Truth - I love Jack Dee


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Pretty bored. Might play some NHL 07 in a few.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/143867-thatshowiroll619.html
> 
> 
> I believe his sig is too big.


I warned him about that before too:no:


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: The Islanders have been completely screwed over by bad officiating in the past 2 games. We had that game tied last night but then they said it wasn't a goal. :no:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm there JDL.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello 



San Jose Sharks is winning the series 3 to 1


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

What the hell happened to the Naturals?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Dead 



AMPLine4Life said:


> I warned him about that before too:no:


Warn him again. He keeps Pming me about rep


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Had another bomb threat at work again.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> Truth: Had another bomb threat at work again.


Speaking of you. I still havent sent the tape yet. I was meaning to today but completely spaced it. Hopefully I will get it sent tomorrow.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> San Jose Sharks is winning the series 3 to 1


hi frankie whats up?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^Dead
> 
> 
> Warn him again. He keeps Pming me about rep


That's flaming, I would warn him myself but again, I hate you


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hi frankie whats up?


Not much just going to work on the forums I gave 5 warning points to johnharper13 looks like he's on the street to get banned. But I'm great just watching wwe 24/7.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I have so much homework to do.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> That's flaming, I would warn him myself but again, I hate you


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Speaking of you. I still havent sent the tape yet. I was meaning to today but completely spaced it. Hopefully I will get it sent tomorrow.


No prob. I'm not in a rush. I just want to let you know I appreciate it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think I'm gonna watch iMPACT tonight.


omfg


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think I'm gonna watch iMPACT tonight.
> 
> 
> omfg


I think I might too


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Cali is that match in your sig the one where Benoit gives Austin 10 German suplexes?

If so, I might take a look at it. They should of put that match on the Benoit DVD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Cali is that match in your sig the one where Benoit gives Austin 10 German suplexes?
> 
> If so, I might take a look at it. They should of put that match on the Benoit DVD.


Yeah, I thought he was dead. The match took place a week before the Angle/Benoit cage match on RAW.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I have so much homework to do.


:cuss:



Brye said:


> I think I might too


 Add me to that list. :agree:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: This new Smallville episode is 'meh' so far to me.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think I'm gonna watch iMPACT tonight.
> 
> 
> omfg


I rather spend one night in a jail cell with a big black man named Tiffany


BTR buried the shit out of TNA, now K's a fan....I think


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> No prob. I'm not in a rush. I just want to let you know I appreciate it.


Alright cool. I was just hoping that you wouldn't be upset that its not there yet as I told you about it 2 or 3 days ago.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> *I rather spent one night in a jail cell with a big black man named Tiffany*
> 
> 
> BTR buried the shit out of TNA, now K's a fan....I think


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I rather spend one night in a jail cell with a big black man named Tiffany
> 
> 
> BTR buried the shit out of TNA, now K's a fan....I think


:lmao Yea Imma fan.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Everyone should be a fan of BTR 

I think I'm going to call in next week and my opening line will be "Guys...THANK GOD! I didn't order Lockdown"


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm listening to the BTR show now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nah, I'd rather watch iMPACT than go to jail.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Not much just going to work on the forums I gave 5 warning points to johnharper13 looks like he's on the street to get banned. But I'm great just watching wwe 24/7.


cool. do you know when the rep bars and points will come?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

What's BTR??


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I ordered Lockdown. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Holt is weird if he would rather get ass raped than watch a show that will put him to sleep. I would rather sleep peacefully then sleep with a dick in my ass.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted a video in the youtube section, that video actually made cena cool in my eyes

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/youtube-section/337045-cena-umaga-carlito-jeter-others-breaking-kayfabe.html#post3982739


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> What's BTR??


Between The Ropes, wrestling radio show. They also talk a good bit MMA as well, which is another reason I love it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

LAX's theme song is on my myspace. :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> cool. do you know when the rep bars and points will come?


This is the pm I got from the admin of the sever.

The closest things we have at the moment is our cash system. With it members of your forum can earn points for participating. You can then set certain point levels for different ranks.

The controls for the cash system is within the admin panel. There is also help topics there as well.




What a wresting radio that's cool i didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Holt is weird if he would rather get ass raped than watch a show that will put him to sleep. I would rather sleep peacefully then sleep with a dick in my ass.


He's a homothug.:lmao

Randomly comin' out of the closet:no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> This is the pm I got from the admin of the sever.
> 
> The closest things we have at the moment is our cash system. With it members of your forum can earn points for participating. You can then set certain point levels for different ranks.
> 
> The controls for the cash system is within the admin panel. There is also help topics there as well


ok


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> He's a homothug.:lmao
> 
> Randomly comin' out of the closet:no:


I'm not a fruit booty, just stating how bad TNA is


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I'm not a fruit booty, just stating how bad TNA is


It's ok where not judging.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I'm not a fruit booty, just stating how bad TNA is


I think it's more of a statement about yourself then it is about TNA :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think it's more of a statement about yourself then it is about TNA :side:


Wish I never made you that Liddell banner now :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Workin' on the 'Challenge Of The Titans' mode on GOW2.

I got by the first one no problem, but this second one is sort of tough. I was able to get up to 9 kills, but ran out of time. :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Wish I never made you that Liddell banner now :side:


Awww, you know I love you Holt (no ****).

I actually still have that banner


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Everybody join in on the "Holt is gay" chants.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-Just looked in the BTB discussion thread and saw the idea of having a BTB using BTB guys (he mentioned it being like me and Monty's.) I'm all for it if causes more BTB drama. Which is something Wolf Beast and Showstopper are trying to avoid.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Everybody join in on the "Holt is gay" chants.


Don't pull P1's.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Awww, you know I love you Holt (no ****).
> 
> I actually still have that banner


Speaking of MMA banners, Terrell told me to get Rashad Evans pics from Sherdog, they really didn't have any banner worthy pics. Just a lot of the same pics over and over again


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

UFC.com has a great photo gallery. Where I get all the shots of the fighters for my banners. 

I'm sure you can find some good pics of Evans on there.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Or everybody ignore me either one works.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Speaking of MMA banners, Terrell told me to get Rashad Evans pics from Sherdog, they really didn't have any banner worthy pics. Just a lot of the same pics over and over again


I always go to UFC, Sherdog, or MMAWeekly for my pics.

They'll probably have loads of Rashad pics before and after his fight with Tito.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: It's Official, Greg Oden will enter the NBA Draft. I am not shocked. What took so long.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm working on a new tribute video, this should be my best one yet.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: TNA felt so bad that Lockdown sucked that if you ordered the show or you order the Lockdown replay, you get a Traci Brooks and Gail Kim porno.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> I'm working on a new tribute video, this should be my best one yet.


It better be a JBL tribute. :cuss: 

Wish I knew how to make videos, but ehhh...



> Truth: TNA felt so bad that Lockdown sucked that if you ordered the show or you order the Lockdown replay, you get a Traci Brooks and Gail Kim porno.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: TNA felt so bad that Lockdown sucked that if you ordered the show or you order the Lockdown replay, you get a Traci Brooks and Gail Kim porno.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: TNA felt so bad that Lockdown sucked that if you ordered the show or you order the Lockdown replay, you get a Traci Brooks and Gail Kim porno.


Where do I get this?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I liked lockdown :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Where do I get this?


Gerweck.net


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> It better be a JBL tribute. :cuss:
> 
> Wish I knew how to make videos, but ehhh...
> 
> ...


Canadian, you should check out this show, its damn funny


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: TNA felt so bad that Lockdown sucked that if you ordered the show or you order the Lockdown replay, you get a Traci Brooks and Gail Kim porno.


I want a Christy Hemme and So Cal Val porno tape. I like red-headed women. 

Truth: A-Rod did something good today, he hit a game-winning HR. Good for you A-Rod.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I liked south park last night.

Any one know a good program that burns songs onto cd's?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Porn Freak said:


> I want a Christy Hemme and So Cal Val porno tape. I like red-headed women.
> 
> Truth: A-Rod did something good today, he hit a game-winning HR. Good for you A-Rod.


I hear Val makes a special appearance in the Kim/Brooks porno.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hear Val makes a special appearance in the Kim/Brooks porno.


I loved how the other host kept saing "Stop calling it a cage!!!"


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hear Val makes a special appearance in the Kim/Brooks porno.



Yeah, 3-way action. Goody.

Truth: The Boston Celtics better get the #1 pick in the NBA Draft.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Gerweck.net


*LIES!!!*


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I liked south park last night.
> 
> Any one know a good program that burns songs onto cd's?


Nero?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Watching Judgementday 2002 on wwe 24/7 the I'm going to watch backlash 2003.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I loved how the other host kept saing "Stop calling it a cage!!!"


It was a damn ugly cage, that's for sure.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Nero?


I tried it I can't get it to work.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I sadly have to go work in a hour.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am still contemplating buying all of the NWA-TNA weekly PPVs from one of my buddies.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Big Daddy Sonjay:lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I'm out. Gotta go to work. Yeah.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Big Daddy Sonjay=Major Ratings :agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: hey frankie do you want to play some pool?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Spring Training starts in a next week. :sad:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: hey frankie do you want to play some pool?


Ok you pick the room. Also you ever heard of Maria sharapova I'm going to do a mega post of her in the celebs section and other women.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Spring Training starts in a next week. :sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Ok you pick the room. Also you ever heard of Maria sharapova I'm going to do a mega post of her in the celebs section and other women.


ok, go to the room called Dancing Days.

no i never heard about her, but i will check you're post of her.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

frankie whats you're yahoo id?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

A pic from the starting scene of the Traci/Gail porno.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Abyss got murdered


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Abyss got murdered


The cuts on his arm where sick.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - I got a new member on my forum


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bocob said:


> Truth - I got a new member on my forum


I'll join for 150,000 points


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

More advertising.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll rep you for 200,000.

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'll join for 150,000 points


I see your 150,000 and raise you 20,000


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Canadian, you should check out this show, its damn funny


If you're referring to that Dateline: To Catch A Predator show you're obsessed with, I can't get it here last I was aware.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I see your 150,000 and raise you 20,000


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

It has been reported that WWE has offered AJ Styles multiple contracts but feeling he would be misused he turned all of them down and then spit in the face of JBL.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Angle/Sting next week on free tv? No company is that stupid, right?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> If you're referring to that Dateline: To Catch A Predator show you're obsessed with, I can't get it here last I was aware.


Nope I meant Between the Ropes, the wrestling radio show


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Angle/Sting next week on free tv? No company is that stupid, right?


TNA are ballin



> It has been reported that WWE has offered AJ Styles multiple contracts but feeling he would be misused he turned all of them down and then spit in the face of JBL.


Nice move


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Lis'nin ta Ween!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

my yahoo thing is nasjayz69.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> my yahoo thing is nasjayz69.


i know, i was playing you. sorry i left, i went to eat dinner, and i ordered my Laker jersey. its going to have my name on it, number 25, and color yellow.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

My newest tribute video will be on Big John Studd, Gordon Solie, Rick Rude, and Brian Pillman.

Pyro, I have a special JBL one in store, just wait


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> It has been reported that WWE has offered AJ Styles multiple contracts but feeling he would be misused he turned all of them down and then spit in the face of JBL.


If you're actually serious on the last part, I now officially think Hogan > AJ.

Oh well, it's his loss when he's in ROH in 5 years when TNA goes out of business because the WWE won't take him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AJ is dead to me now.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

My newest tribute video will be on Big John Studd, Gordon Solie, Rick Rude, and Brian Pillman.

Pyro, I have a special JBL one in store, just wait 

(reposted it in case someone missed it due to page change)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> It has been reported that WWE has offered AJ Styles multiple contracts but feeling he would be misused he turned all of them down and then spit in the face of JBL.


Great for Aj JBl is a huge ass.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I got IP banned from a torrent site.


:sad:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Why would he spit in Bradshaw's face? About as logical as TNA's booking.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Again, the TNA hate, I don't fucking get it. Why are they doing Sting/Angle on iMPACT? RATINGS! I don't see everyone bitching then they had Flair/Edge in a TLC match. "Why give that away for free?! WWE are so stupid". Uhh, I know why. Ratings. Plus, it's not gonna be a ***** classic, most likely it'll end quickly and they'll save a real match for a later PPV (much like they've done with Sting/Christian).


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah because Flair and Edge are the biggest names in the company.

also, nothing TNA does = ratings, incase you can't read


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Again, the TNA hate, I don't fucking get it. *Why are they doing Sting/Angle on iMPACT? RATINGS!* I don't see everyone bitching then they had Flair/Edge in a TLC match. "Why give that away for free?! WWE are so stupid". Uhh, I know why. Ratings. Plus, it's not gonna be a ***** classic, most likely it'll end quickly and they'll save a real match for a later PPV (much like they've done with Sting/Christian).


You don't make money with ratings, you make em in buy rates and giving away a legitimate dream match is retarded, no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Yeah because Flair and Edge are the biggest names in the company.
> 
> also, nothing TNA does = ratings, incase you can't read


No, but it was a hot feud with a TLC gimmick. In case you didn't know, the TLC matches are regarded as some of the most exciting matches ever in WWE history. TLC gimmick alone = ratings. And that was just one example; there are tons of matches given away free on TV yet there's no complaints (Cena/Edge cage match for instance)...probably because Russo isn't associated with the project.


> You don't make money with ratings, you make em in buy rates and giving away a legitimate dream match is retarded, no matter how you slice it.


But they're not 'giving it away'. Funny how everyone complains about iMPACT matches (I'm not defending them, they're short and they suck most of the time now), yet this gets announced and people think dream match, or think a huge match is being given away. If this gets 5 minutes, I'll be shocked. You give the fans a reason to tune into the show for higher ratings, giving more people a chance to see your product and (hopefully) convince them to buy an upcoming PPV. Bait'em with Angle/Sting and sell'em your product...then give away the REAL Angle/Sting match on a later PPV.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

lol, everything the WWE does gets complaints.

Besides that, what you're saying doesn't compare at all.

TNA is a mind numbing show at this point. fanboyism, deadly disease


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Again, the TNA hate, I don't fucking get it. Why are they doing Sting/Angle on iMPACT? RATINGS! I don't see everyone bitching then they had Flair/Edge in a TLC match. "Why give that away for free?! WWE are so stupid". Uhh, I know why. Ratings. Plus, it's not gonna be a ***** classic, most likely it'll end quickly and they'll save a real match for a later PPV (much like they've done with Sting/Christian).


That's what happens with fan boys. Me I love both company I can't wait for sting vs Angle. :agree: 


Next on judgment day is angle vs edge when Angle was shaved bald back then when I liked edge.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Pyro, I have a special JBL one in store, just wait
> 
> (reposted it in case someone missed it due to page change)


Yeah, I saw. Just had nothing to say. 

TNA giving away Angle/Sting which is a dream match is stupid, but nothing tops WCW giving Hogan vs Goldberg for the title on Nitro. Total idiots.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Edge/Cena had been run into the ground by that time. Angle-Sting is a *legitimate* dream match, no matter where it takes place (WWE, TNA, wherever). Giving it away on tv is incredibly dumb. That being said, I don't think it will actually happen next week.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> lol, everything the WWE does gets complaints.
> 
> Besides that, what you're saying doesn't compare at all.
> 
> TNA is a mind numbing show at this point. fanboyism, deadly disease


How doesn't it compare? Please, go on. A company giving away a big match (TNA with Angle/Sting), and a company giving away a big match (WWE with Flair/Edge TLC). I fail to see how that isn't a fair comparison. Granted, one is a legitimate dream match, but the other was in the midst of an intense feud and had a huge, and well loved, gimmick to boot, making them damn near equal.


> Edge/Cena had been run into the ground by that time. Angle-Sting is a legitimate dream match, no matter where it takes place (WWE, TNA, wherever). Giving it away on tv is incredibly dumb. That being said, I don't think it will actually happen next week.


Very true, but I was just listing big matches that were being given away. It wasn't a dream match, but it was top guys with a big gimmick. That match'd sell PPVs if it was announced, yet no one complained about it being on TV, right? That's my point.

So, instead of loving a big dream match being on TV next week (cause apparently this is a huge deal to everyone on here), people decide to shit all over TNA instead? This isn't directed at anyone or supposed to be insulting, I really wanna understand the situation better. Because, to me, if a match I considered a dream match was scheduled to happen free on TV, I'd be thrilled, not shitting on the company for not milking it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't get how having sting vs angle on impact is stupid.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Frankie have you ever seen JBL vs John Cena in Judgment day i quit match? and if yes what would you rate it? i would rate it, 5/5.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Edge/Cena had been run into the ground by that time. Angle-Sting is a legitimate dream match, no matter where it takes place (WWE, TNA, wherever). Giving it away on tv is incredibly dumb. That being said, I don't think it will actually happen next week.





Spoiler



They got 4 minutes and then somebody interfered.:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Omg :no:

Personally, I don't care when they do it, I'm not that excited either way. I'm just lost as to how they are throwing away money with a feud that could be huge for them if booked right.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Really Cali? Wow. Guess they sure did give away that dream match ~____~ And that's why I haven't watch iMPACT in...almost 2 months now. Although I'm downloading the one today, apparently the final segment was awesome.

By the way, anyone seen MNMSceneIt or whatever his name is new usertitle? "Most quoted member on WF"? I don't think he understands why he's quoted...


> Personally, I don't care when they do it, I'm not that excited either way. I'm just lost as to how they are throwing away money with a feud that could be huge for them if *booked right*.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

This is TNA: We are bad booking.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i g2g bye frankie and everyone else.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Actually, it saved itself, I don't have to


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bye jeff and I would rate it 4 out of 5.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Bored


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: I missed IMPACT, but I did DVR it, so I'll watch it later on.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Now watching HHH vs Y2J Hell in a cell.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

To whoever said it earlier (think it was Lax):

They bait the fans by giving away the match but don't give it away hoping to gain new viewers? Those fans are going to be so pissed that they didn't get to see Sting/Angle that they'll never watch again.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> To whoever said it earlier (think it was Lax):
> 
> They bait the fans by giving away the match but don't give it away hoping to gain new viewers? Those fans are going to be so pissed that they didn't get to see Sting/Angle that they'll never watch again.


Dude, Tank Abbott is fighting this weekend...

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Dude, Tank Abbott is fighting this weekend...
> 
> :lmao


Where? It damn sure isn't the UFC.

Tank is nothing but a bar room brawler anyway, just condition better than him and he'll gas pretty quick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Downloading all the episodes of NWA TV from April '85.


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Blah, just saw that it's Cage Rage.

Are they fucking stupid? Holding an event on the same day in the same fucking country as UFC. They're like the TNA of MMA.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Where? It damn sure isn't the UFC.
> 
> Tank is nothing but a bar room brawler anyway, just condition better than him and he'll gas pretty quick.


Cage Rage 21. He's fighting some guy I've never heard of, Gary Turner. He'll probably still lose. 

Oh, Vitor Belfort is also on the card.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Cage Rage 21. He's fighting some guy I've never heard of, Gary Turner. He'll probably still lose.
> 
> Oh, Vitor Belfort is also on the card.


Belfort sucks now though.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Getting my last procrastination session on for the year. Got a paper due in the morning and have yet to start it. I'm not even sure how long it's supposed to be, I'll probably go about 6-7 pages just to be safe. I decided to write it on the Malcolm Baldrige National Quality Award since it was the first easy Operations Management topic I could find.

*Truth:* I'm not really too big on 4/20 anymore but I'll probably have a little more 'fun' than usual tomorrow.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Belfort sucks now though.


He has sucked since like, 2003.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: TUF 5 was good tonight. That was a great fight and I was glad to see Diaz pull out the win.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just realized that it is 4/20 tomorrow.

I'm now prepared to see more stoners at my school than usual.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just realized that it is 4/20 tomorrow.
> 
> I'm now prepared to see more stoners at my school than usual.


:lmao

I don't have school tomorrow


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I would actually be prepared to see less. With it being 4/20 they will probably just skip class to smoke.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just realized that it is 4/20 tomorrow.
> 
> I'm now prepared to see more stoners at my school than usual.


In my school a whole bunch of people would skip 4/20. I did my junior and senior year, even though when I was a senior they threatened to suspend people who skipped 4/20. Of course they didn't really do anything to anyone. I think I went trout fishing that day.

*Truth:* 4/20 is also Hitler's birthday, as well as the number of TD passes Dan Marino threw in his pro career.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> In my school a whole bunch of people would skip 4/20. I did my junior and senior year, even though when I was a senior they threatened to suspend people who skipped 4/20. Of course they didn't really do anything to anyone. I think I went trout fishing that day.
> 
> *Truth:* 4/20 is also Hitler's birthday, as well as the number of TD passes Dan Marino threw in his pro career.


:hb


----------



## CMAngle33 (Apr 20, 2006)

How many times did Punk and Hero wrestle? 11 right?

Truth - I've been looking all day.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb












*Truth:* I told my friend he needs to bust out his 4 hosed hookah tomorrow. It's from Iraq actually from a friend in the military, which is kind of cool. You know some Iraqi dude probably got paid like 8 cents to make it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: My video is uploading right now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeff I posted that mega post 45 pics of Maria.


Truth this Y2J vs HHH HIAC match is great.

BRB


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

What video is that Chris Heel?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Jeff I posted that mega post 45 pics of Maria.
> 
> 
> Truth this Y2J vs HHH HIAC match is great.
> ...


alright i am going to check them out.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Cowie said:


> What video is that Chris Heel?


My newest tribute video of the fallen heroes of wrestling. Its third installment.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I missed the ending of Impact. Which is already said to be the best part of the show.  

Another truth: About to go & take a shower.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Cowie said:


> What video is that Chris Heel?


hey cowie do you want to play some pool? and do you want to bet some points?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: Its done uploading, just has to process.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hey cowie do you want to play some pool? and do you want to bet some points?


erm no I'm washing my hair


LOL No seriously I've got housework to do:agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Cowie said:


> erm no I'm washing my hair
> 
> 
> LOL No seriously I've got housework to do:agree:


fine.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Global Warming is going to strike two days before, the day after tomorrow.

Anyone else remember that South Park?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Wow that sounded snappy


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Global Warming is going to strike two days before, the day after tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else remember that South Park?


Yeah I remember them running away from global warming in those winter cloths. Did you see the one from last night with the homeless people?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Yeah I remember them running away from global warming in those winter cloths. Did you see the one from last night with the homeless people?


Nope, Canuck land hasn't got any of the new episodes yet. We're far behind. Plus, I don't have the internet connection to watch it online.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Truth: Ripping a few matches from a DVD. Other than that, I'm bored as hell.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: this is the laker jersey i ordered.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

odd number:sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

69 > any other number plus 9, for obvious reasons. ~_~


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Pyro™ said:


> 69 > any other number plus 9, for obvious reasons. ~_~


68>69


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Logging off now. Later


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Brye said:


> Logging off now. Later


Later


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Truth: Discovering bands I never heard of that kick ass can be cool yet half the time they already broke up.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killed the thread again:no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Killed the thread again:no:


truth: how many times is that for the day? 2? 3?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Killed the thread again:no:


Thread Killer.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Ya.


Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: how many times is that for the day? 2? 3?


2 That I've been online for.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^Ya.
> 
> 2 That I've been online for.


really? it feels like 3.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

When is WCW supposed to be back? :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I kill this thread all the time .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> When is WCW supposed to be back? :$


:sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I kill this thread all the time .


no you don't. you keep this thread alive.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think WCW should be back tomorrow night. If not then, then saturday.


Jeffdivalover said:


> really? it feels like 3.


Oh. Probably was then


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

This thread was missing some Dieselage, hence it dying. 

.....yeah. :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jeff Hardy has 2 girlfriends. One is named Mary and the other is Jane.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover's presence kills this thread. Its not my fault, nor was it X/L/AJ's fault a few pages ago.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> This thread was missing some Dieselage, hence it dying.
> 
> .....yeah. :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


You disgust me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Jeffdivalover's presence kills this thread. Its not my fault, nor was it X/L/AJ's fault a few pages ago.


:side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

IT WASNT MY FAULT!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> :side:


Your charisma is down. *I guess we need Sabrina around here more often.*


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

What charisma?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You disgust me.


You're on notice.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Your charisma is down. *I guess we need Sabrina around here more often.*


that hurt. true.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'd like some form of feedback for my latest post in the SVR2008 discussion thread, since it did take a little bit of time to type.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate downloading shit that's over a GB in size.


Takes too long


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> that hurt. true.


Why would it hurt? And dont say True!


DDMac said:


> What charisma?


Oh. Now I see why it hurt.

Well, *Sabrina does boost his happiness*:side:


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hate downloading shit that's over a GB in size.
> 
> 
> Takes too long


Download it while you sleep.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaL. Can you respond to Max in the 4/20 thread. He seems unhappy.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> You're on notice.













He was eating it again on last night's episode.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Well, *Sabrina does boost his happiness*:side:


Is that what the kids call it now? "Happiness"?


> CaL. Can you respond to Max in the 4/20 thread. He seems unhappy.


I just don't get it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Is that what the kids call it now? "Happiness"?
> I just don't get it.


They are brighter than we think.

"Stop with the Max crap". You sound like a........bully.:$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't call it happiness.

:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Is that what the kids call it now? "Happiness"?
> I just don't get it.







Diesel said:


> He was eating it again on last night's episode.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Fuck serious cat.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WELL FUCK A DUCK IN THE ASS 42 TIMES AND FEED IT TO THE PENGUINS!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Fuck serious cat.


Max Attack


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Max Attack


That smiley your new schtick? 

If Pyro is reading, could you remove the incredibly unfunny serious cat from my rep? :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> That smiley your new schtick?
> 
> If Pyro is reading, could you remove the incredibly unfunny serious cat from my rep? :$


You should dye your skin white.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time for the serious cat to be overdone:no: (No, I'm not blaming you P1)


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

PMSL

I think serious cat should replace your sig Cali.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Balme me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Time for the serious cat to be overdone:no: (No, I'm not blaming you P1)


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> You should dye your skin white.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:argh:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i am really tired from playing pool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> PMSL
> 
> I think serious cat should replace your sig Cali.


Why


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why


So serious cat is never too far away. He is always within reach.

Why else


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Hey cowie do you want to play some pool tomarrow?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :lmao


You won't be a mod until you do so.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> So serious cat is never too far away. He is always within reach.
> 
> Why else


I don't think I want to


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Hey cowie do you want to play some pool tomarrow?


Maybe. It's Saturday tomorrow and I'm hoping Mr Cowie will take me to buy a new car. Excitement


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

YOUR IRAQI NAME:
(2nd letter of your first name, 3rd letter of your last name, any letter of your middle name, 2nd letter of your moms maiden name, 3rd letter of you dads middle name, 1st letter of a siblings first name, and last letter of your moms middle name)

Ikaulte


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Maybe. It's Saturday tomorrow and I'm hoping Mr Cowie will take me to buy a new car. Excitement


isn't tomarrow friday


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Cowie = no ratings


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I really hope you learn how to spell tomorrow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^CaL said that earlier:flip

Time for me to get warned. Paranoia kicking in. (Ya, because of that post in the 4/20 thread an hour ago...)

Pool sucks.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I really hope you learn how to spell tomorrow.


yes i do, im just tired. playing pool takes it out of me. i got 5 people or more to play tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The Wings better win game 5.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^CaL said that earlier:flip
> 
> *Time for me to get warned. Paranoia kicking in. (Ya, because of that post in the 4/20 thread an hour ago..*.)
> 
> Pool sucks.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^*^CaL said that earlier*:flip
> 
> Time for me to get warned. Paranoia kicking in. (Ya, because of that post in the 4/20 thread an hour ago...)
> 
> Pool sucks.


Sons of a bitch. I hate it when people say shit before I do and somebody points it out to me and then people get pissed off because I am repeating shit and then I get banned and then I get unbanned and then the same thing happens again.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How the hell do you tire yourself out by playing an online game like pool, Jeff? :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> How the hell do you tire yourself out by playing an online game like pool, Jeff? :lmao


i played more then 50 games, cut me some slack. damn my head hurts.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

> Yes I do. I'm just tired because playing pool takes it out of me. I got 5 people or more to play me tomorrow.





> I played more then 50 games because I have no life. Cut me some slack, man. DAMN my head hurts.


FIXED!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i played more then 50 games, cut me some slack. damn my head hurts.


You're so extreme.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i played more then 50 games, cut me some slack. damn my head hurts.


:lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Jeffdivalover said:


> isn't tomarrow friday


Nope I've done Friday already. Tomorrow is Saturday in Aussie land.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao at what Cali posted


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Your Network:

172,388,629

Profile Views:

1138

Last Login:

4/19/2007


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Phenners killed the thread


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: im going to sleep, i have more games to play tomarrow. good night


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Sons of a bitch I killed the thread again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3983791-post1.html

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth-


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3983791-post1.html
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna get all the RAW's from '98 sometime next month.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a guy that I can get all the Raws from 97 from. :$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3983791-post1.html
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Don't laugh! Just answer him honestly.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't want to. Let him find it out for himself like the rest of us.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have a guy that I can get all the Raws from 97 from. :$


That's what I'm getting next after '98. How much does your guy charge?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I should have made that thread. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> I don't want to. Let him find it out for himself like the rest of us.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3983858-post5.html


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Derek said:


> I don't want to. Let him find it out for himself like the rest of us.


Nevermind Pyro was honest.

doh I'm slow


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3983858-post5.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3983858-post5.html


well put.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I should have made that thread. :side:


Yes you should of. I remember when you "vocal" last week about being one...


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's what I'm getting next after '98. How much does your guy charge?


I would guess around 50 bucks. I'm not sure to be honest because he was gonna give me the full season of 97 of Raw and the full season of Nitro from 99 for a total of 70 bucks. But I didnt have enough money so I couldn't get them. :frustrate


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Posting some pics of alba.










:yum:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I would guess around 50 bucks. I'm not sure to be honest because he was gonna give me the full season of 97 of Raw and the full season of Nitro from 99 for a total of 70 bucks. But I didnt have enough money so I couldn't get them. :frustrate


EDIT: He said 30 bucks including shipping.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I would guess around 50 bucks. I'm not sure to be honest because he was gonna give me the full season of 97 of Raw and the full season of Nitro from 99 for a total of 70 bucks. But I didnt have enough money so I couldn't get them. :frustrate


:hb 

I can get it on 52 discs for $65 including shipping.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> After you cum, you have to shout Kennedyyyyyy *pause for 10 secs* Keeennnnnneedddyyyyyyy


What......The......?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> What......The......?


Yeah, that one's pretty weird.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Dunno but I laughed.

But yeah screaming a name at the height of passion, it really wants to be the name of the person not the name of the person you wish you were with. That just causes a fight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrBUFFPANTS said:


> I just watched this video today at school about a situation like this and the video said make sure she is a virgin because non-virgins are filled with STDs, I think that was the point of the video or maybe it was ask God for advice I forgot.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

30 bucks for VHS and 40 bucks on DVD and thats including shipping.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a feeling this thread will result in everyone being grossed out and a possible banning/warning for someone.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Why when blank VHS are dearer than blank DVDs?

Nah Raj is on now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> What......The......?


He's probably gotta be more obsessed with Kennedy than me to think about him in a thread about sex. Disturbing.

Truth ~ Rajah just repped me saying he laughed at my comment in that thread. Sweet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> I have a feeling this thread will result in everyone being grossed out and a possible banning/warning for someone.


I doubt it, it'll probably get closed before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ VHS


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am not sure why but for older shows I enjoy them being on VHS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Dunno but I laughed.
> 
> But yeah screaming a name at the height of passion, it really wants to be the name of the person not the name of the person you wish you were with. That just causes a fight.


Ya. And those fights can turn violent:side:


Pyro™ said:


> He's probably gotta be more obsessed with Kennedy than me to think about him in a thread about sex. Disturbing.
> 
> Truth ~ Rajah just repped me saying he laughed at my comment in that thread. Sweet.


Nice.

Bigger Kennedy mark than you? Impossible! Unless he was trying to make some joke.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

VHS sucks compared to DVD, but hey, at least if you buy a double recorder, you can convert VHS to DVD. I did that with an old tape of JBL cutting a promo on immigrants followed by teaming with Mr. Kennedy, which is actually my all time favourite wrestling moment...surprise. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> He's probably gotta be more obsessed with Kennedy than me to think about him in a thread about sex. Disturbing.
> 
> Truth ~ Rajah just repped me saying he laughed at my comment in that thread. Sweet.


Strange I taught he would be the first thing you would think of him or JBl. 











:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner....











You and Monty make it happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-I'm not sure if I should post a SD spoiler (with the spoiler tags) in a Raw thread.


Derek said:


> Headliner....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Expect to be teamed up with John Carter, MNMTeamonScene and Cashfire.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ok. Expect to be teamed up with John Carter, MNMTeamonScene and Cashfire.


Fair enough, just as long as I'm the leader.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't imagine the shipping costs of 52 VHS tapes. And how much space it would take up in the house.




So much easier


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Here, Hi everyone


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Truth: Here, Hi everyone


Who gave you my MSN?


Derek said:


> Fair enough, just as long as I'm the leader.


Oh. Of course. You might even get a few wins


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh Phenners if you're gonna lie make it a good one!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I can't imagine the shipping costs of 52 VHS tapes. And how much space it would take up in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sure. This is the reason I bought the Nitros from 99 on 51 discs and if I were to buy the Raws from 97 I would buy them on 52 discs for 40 bucks.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Truth: Here, Hi everyone


Hi


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Oh. Of course. You might even get a few wins


Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of the J-O-B squad? Whatever you guys decide, it's fine with me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Is there any site where you can get those on dvd?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why would you want Nitro from '99?:lmao



I'd only get '97


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Wouldn't that defeat the purpose of the J-O-B squad? Whatever you guys decide, it's fine with me.


Oh. Ya.:sad:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Its not as bad as people make it out to be.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Its not as bad as people make it out to be.


Maybe, but it's still pretty bad.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I know of an 80 disc Kurt Angle comp. with every match he's ever had for $100


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> Maybe, but it's still pretty bad.


Not until like June. But after June it gets bad and starts being sucktastic around October.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW 97 > 99. No Denying that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Not until like June. But after June it gets bad and starts being sucktastic around October.


Before June you had to deal with crap like the David Flair heel turn and then the piece of garbage which was the angle where they sent Ric Flair to the looney bin.

I was at a Nitro in August '99, and thankfully it was actually pretty good.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Is there any site where you can get those on dvd?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

David Flair is dead to me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner said:


> WCW 97 > 99. No Denying that.


Why the shit would anybody deny that?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> David Flair is dead to me.


For good reason.

I got to see David Flair drop the U.S. Title to Benoit live, I marked the fuck out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

David Flair is a embarassment to the Flair name.


Phenomenal1 said:


> Why the shit would anybody deny that?


Because some people aren't bright.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


>


Click the link in my sig above my banner


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Hi


Hi Frankie, how are you


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The last time I saw David Flair, Undertaker was beating the shit out of him.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Click the link in my sig above my banner


Thanks but how do you order them?


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Truth- Being sick is no fun.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm doing good how are you?




Hi mysteriorocks619.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> For good reason.
> 
> I got to see David Flair drop the U.S. Title to Benoit live, I marked the fuck out.


I can get the exact date of that show in a minute.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Thanks but how do you order them?


Register at the forum and PM that guy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I can get the exact date of that show in a minute.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

August 9,1999

Chris Benoit defeated David Flair in 3 minutes and 59 seconds.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> August 9,1999
> 
> Chris Benoit defeated David Flair in 3 minutes and 59 seconds.


Yep. I don't think Flair had a single offensive maneuver in the whole match. Benoit pretty much toyed with him until he hit the Diving Headbutt.

DDP interfered after the match, since him and Benoit were going to have a No DQ match the next Saturday at Road Wild.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> Yep. I don't think Flair had a single offensive maneuver in the whole match. Benoit pretty much toyed with him until he hit the Diving Headbutt.
> 
> DDP interfered after the match, since him and Benoit were going to have a No DQ match the next Saturday at Road Wild.


This is correct I just watched both of those shows like a week ago if not less. I am currently on October 11th episode.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Full results of the show I was at:
August 9, 1999: Insane Clown Posse (Shaggy 2 Dope and Violent J) and Vampiro b Lash Leroux, Norman Smiley, and Prince Iaukea...Curt Hennig and Barry Windham b Public Enemy...Mona b Little Jeanie...Chris Benoit b David Flair to win the United States Title...Eddie Guerrero and World Cruiserweight Champion, Rey Misteiro Jr., b David Taylor and Chris Adams...Kidman b Disco Inferno by Disqualification...Buff Bagwell b Scott Norton by Disqualification...Kanyon b Booker T....Bill Goldberg, Sting, and Hulk Hogan b Sid Vicious, Kevin Nash, and Rick Steiner.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I'm doing good how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yo Frankie! How are ya?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

A guy talking about a Jericho comp. he made said:


> Because I can't justify anyone paying for 1999 WCW, I have decided to sell the set for $50 which means the last disc is basically free.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I'm quite sure thats self-explanatory.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I'm doing good how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO how's the site going


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Felt like 1 upping you.


Norman Smiley, Prince Iukea, and Lash LeRoux vs Dead Pool with Raven 7:23
Public Enemy vs West Texas ******** with K Windham and Bobby D 3:58
Little Jeanie vs Mona 4:35
Chris Benoit vs David Flair with Torrie Wilson and Asya United States Title Match 3:59
Chris Adams and Dave Taylor vs Rey Mysterio,Jr and Eddie Guerrero 6:33
Billy Kidman vs Disco Inferno 8:56
Buff Bagwell vs Scott Norton 5:02
Kanyon vs Booker T with Stevie Ray 4:32
Kevin Nash,Sid Vicious, and Rick Steiner vs Sting, Bill Goldberg, and Hulk Hogan 8:08


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Booker T/ Kanyon match was longer than that, I think they went to break during the match.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh alright then it was 6:32


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

People keep saying wrestling in late 90's is overrated, but I still love it more than any other time period.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

You have to keep in mind that most people dont have a brain.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's about right.

There was also:
-The promised "Macho Man" Randy Savage where he promised some big news, but instead just re-iterated that he doesn't like Dennis Rodman.
-The West Texas ******** cut a promo against Chad Brock, the country singer who was performing that night.
-The West Texas ******** also showed up after Chad Brock's performance, but were scared off by The Revolution


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

This is true.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 I'm doing good how are you?


Knitemace not so good I'm having problems getting members.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...n-most-shocking-wwf-wwe-championship-win.html


Owned everybody.


Especially Pyro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...n-most-shocking-wwf-wwe-championship-win.html
> 
> 
> Owned everybody.
> ...


Not really. I'd have expected Nash to win anywhere more than JBL. Honestly.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Bwahahahaha

Owning Pyro=Ratings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Bwahahahaha
> 
> Owning Pyro=Ratings


And again, read my comment. Nash winning at a house show was still less shocking because it was fucking Nash, not a low carder who got shot to the top.

It's too bad you can't own me yourself, try as you might while I've never had any difficulty with the reverse.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Click the link in my sig above my banner


Where did the link go?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Not really. I'd have expected Nash to win anywhere more than JBL. Honestly.


Somebody winning The WWE title at a PPV is more unexpected than somebody winning it at a house show?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> mysteriorocks619 I'm doing good how are you?
> 
> 
> Knitemace not so good I'm having problems getting members.


OH.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Cali, I told you I knew a guy that charges 40 bucks for all the Raws on DVD but you are sticking with your guy that charges 65 bucks. Why is this?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:
 

> Where did the link go?


omfg, that was like an hour ago.

I put it back in.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Somebody winning The WWE title at a PPV is more unexpected than somebody winning it at a house show?


Under normal circumstances, no, in this one, yes. Besides, times were different and Vince operates differently now.

We're talking about a guy who wasn't even on the card the previous GAB to my knowledge despite being in the company for lke 8 years or so. If there even was a GAB before that year...if not, the equivalent previously.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Cali, I told you I knew a guy that charges 40 bucks for all the Raws on DVD but you are sticking with your guy that charges 65 bucks. Why is this?


idk

I already have a business relationship with my guy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Under normal circumstances, no, in this one, yes. Besides, times were different and Vince operates differently now.
> 
> We're talking about a guy who wasn't even on the card the previous GAB to my knowledge despite being in the company for lke 8 years or so. If there even was a GAB before that year...if not, the equivalent previously.


Who was Diesel in '94?


HBK's bodyguard?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Nash winning at a house show > JBL winning at a PPV. This is true no matter what your harded headed skull may believe. Because I can assure you nobody on planet earth expected Nash to win the title at a House Show not only in 8 seconds but also just 3 days after Backlund winning it. When JBL had DEFEATED Eddie at the previous PPV and it was not as shocking as the Nash win.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Nash winning at a house show > JBL winning at a PPV. This is true no matter what your harded headed skull may believe. Because I can assure you nobody on planet earth expected Nash to win the title at a House Show not only in 8 seconds but also just 3 days after Backlund winning it when JBL had DEFEATED Eddie at the previous PPV and it was not as shocking as the Nash win.


Wouldn't you have expected someone to win at a house show at least once? Of course it's not going to be an every day occurance, but they wanted to give you the "anything can happen" feel. It's a shock but when you break it down it's not THAT much of a shock that it happened. If it happened once or twice more, then yes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Cali, I told you I knew a guy that charges 40 bucks for all the Raws on DVD but you are sticking with your guy that charges 65 bucks. Why is this?


Where is this?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just gave out two gifts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

~_~


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> Where is this?


Its a guy I know on AIM.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I bow down at the prescence of 2Slick and Flash that is all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Time for a new gif.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I am watching WMXX, and it has taken a good 5 minutes for Lesnar and Goldberg to start the match.  Bad match


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

First rugby game for the season tommorow


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Decided not to change my gif because the one I want in it is too big.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The Above You Thread is where its at.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth:









=

Awesome!​


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good morning everyone
*


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Good morning


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Good morning everyone
> *


Good Morning


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Truth: MSN's being a silo of douche and booted me off and won't let me sign back on. Sorry Ernie, my sex kitten.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Just as I was about to climax too. Fuck.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Keep it outta here....fellas.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Jealous.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Fuckin right! :agree:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm getting sick of getting up so early and it being so dang cold outside. I need to run in a gym or something *


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello people


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Hello people


Hello


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

I AM SlaM said:


> Keep it outta here....fellas.


Hey! Go back to your reefer party and/or Columbine party and/or Hitler birthday party and/or celebration of Michael Jordan dropping 63 points on the Celtics yet Boston still winning the game! OK?!

4/20 sure is event filled.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm getting sick of getting up so early and it being so dang cold outside. I need to run in a gym or something *


It's spring....it'll be warm soon enough. :agree:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> It's spring....it'll be warm soon enough. :agree:


*I hope so! Either it warms up or I'm getting a stationary bike. *


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

NastyNas said:


> Hello


alright dude.

Truth - GOW 2 is nearly here


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Truth: I'm getting sick of MSN's shenanigans. I get error code 80072efd, so I looked it up, found a fix for it. Did that fix, and it's still down. Has something to do with one or more of MSN's servers being down or something. Well I hate waiting, and according to multiple websites, the fix I did should've worked. 

Edit: Oh cool, apparently it might be a virus. Yay, a one hour virus scan to end my shit morning. :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

4/20 is overrated.

By the way, hey Kaneanite, good to see ya around here, it's been a while since I've heard from ya last.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Need to finish watching my ROH DVD's


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Been a while since I've heard from a lot of you.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

im off goodbye all


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey Chris, what time is it there? I dont nromally see you on at this time. If you are on, that means Brandon will be on soon enough...


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Kaneanite said:


> Edit: Oh cool, apparently it might be a virus. Yay, a one hour virus scan to end my shit morning. :side:


I see the situation so I'm going to phantom to bed. Sooo, I'm gonna need you to go ahead and come in later today. So if you could be here around nine PM my time, that would be great. Mmk?

Oh and say I said "sup" to anyone of interest. gudbye2ubbz.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Otacon said:


> I see the situation so I'm going to phantom to bed. Sooo, I'm gonna need you to go ahead and come in later today. So if you could be here around nine PM my time, that would be great. Mmk?
> 
> Oh and say I said "sup" to anyone of interest. gudbye2ubbz.


 :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: I'll miss you.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

New piece to my sig


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ignoring me.

I hate you all.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Placebo 

Do you like the comic in my sig? :$


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah it's rad.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Gone on a rep spree


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my good goodness


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Oh my good goodness


I wept 'ju though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm over 6,000.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

1400. 

I needs wep!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Enjoy.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

4 reps in 10 minutes! Wooooooooooooooooooooooo~!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Give me rep Matt.

Oh and sorry i didnt respond on MSN yesterday. I was out at the pub.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Give me rep Matt.
> 
> Oh and sorry i didnt respond on MSN yesterday. I was out at the pub.


 Ok could you tell me how much I have, plus no worrys.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I dont know how to check how much you have...


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Damn sorry Peter I got to spread.(Ill do that now).


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

aww i missed the repping spree  ha ha. Im back hello all.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Matt =)

Truth - I bought a poker game for my computer today, its fun , good to play when nobody can play on msn


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Yo Sargey love your Comics thingy.

I just finished repping DC,Sargey,Placebo,Overated and a couple others.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

yay i grew a rep bar  ha ha. thanks guys.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Matt, glad you do  I rubbed out the text in the box, because it has a URL, which would be considered advertising!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Truth- Repped Overratted and Matt.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

just repped some peeps :agree:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Thanks Matt, glad you do  I rubbed out the text in the box, because it has a URL, which would be considered advertising!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* All wepped out.

*Truth-* Back to writing BTB/World Cup stuff.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

how much is my rep worth?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* All wepped out.
> 
> *Truth-* Back to writing BTB/World Cup stuff.


 Have fun.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> how much is my rep worth?


 +3


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> how much is my rep worth?


No idea  Should have told me before so I could count the difference after Emp repped me 

*EDIT* Nevermind matt answered :side:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I need more points so I can do my banner request and give gifts to anyone who attempts damn me losing all my points on HBK winning at Mania.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Metalic Matt said:


> I need more points so I can do my banner request and give gifts to anyone who attempts damn me losing all my points on HBK winning at Mania.


look at your points


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> look at your points


 Thank you very much.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Metalic Matt said:


> Thank you very much.


No problems, i know how hard it is to get a decent banner without points on the offering


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Same here Matt. I have no points either for mine.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Same here Matt. I have no points either for mine.


im in a giving mood :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Woohoo, you are certainly not Overratted, Mr. Underratted.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/152730-legend.html

Hope he likes my gift i got him.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - im bored


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Going to have my highlights put back in tommorow.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - listening to the Game


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* About to leave Work. It is POETS day after all.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

truth - going to play my PS3 goodbye all


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to buy monday night raw the full season of 1998 – 52 disks.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

UPLOAD IT

:O


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I watched the Fatal 4 Way match on this weeks TNA yesterday and had to change the channel because of Samoa Joe... .. When I finally got the courage to change back, the match was over and somebody was celebrating.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I'm going to buy monday night raw the full season of 1998 – 52 disks.



Nice

I'm trying to get some stuff like that but finding traders willing to ship to the UK is hard


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Also the have full seasons of

WWF MONDAY NIGHT RAW
1993 – 26 disks
1994 – 26 disks
1995 – 26 disks
1996 – 26 disks
1997 – 52 disks
1998 – 52 disks

WCW MONDAY NITRO
1995 – 12 disks
1996 – 26 disks
1997 – 26 disks
1998 – 52 disks
1999 – 52 disks
2000 – 52 disks

WCW THUNDER
1998 – 52 disks
1999 – 52 disks
2000 – 52 disks


Upload it yeah  might get it all up in less then a year.


I'm off to bed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just woke up


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-I gotta work 8 and a half hours today


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey Bryenanna.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - My team won our basketball game last night.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Truth - Just had some Breakfast from McDonalds


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

^^^Truth-Should know I want some Mickey D's breakfast, but by the time I'd get there, they'd be closed, lol.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Xtreme_Stratus said:


> Truth - Just had some Breakfast from McDonalds


I had McDonalds too but around 7ish.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-I'm watching Trish on the Weakist Link Game show and I'm Stratusfied!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

I posted two FMW matches last night.
Alright Cory. Hows it going buddy?


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, it's going good Tom. 

Just trying to think of what to do till I have to leave @ 11.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

For every 10 people you refer to make me a banner I'll give you 1 point! :O


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Truth - Jay Lethal's new "Macho Man" Charicter is Great :agree:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I requested my banner at a great time. Right when the WFGF big showdown deal is going on. Awesome!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im here and i need a new banner but i cant request one.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - Im here and i need a new banner but i cant request one.


Good thing since the WFGF PPV is going on so all GFXers are tied up.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: hunting for this movie I saw like 4 years ago... I have no clue what the name is b/c it was a long title...


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - Im here and i need a new banner but i cant request one.


Truth - Here too, and same, I need a new banner too, but I still don't have one posted in my request.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm out!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

omg ISE has just posted An advance copy of Dr Dre's new album and it has The Game and Jay Z in the same song


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just woke up, whats up?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

WORD LIFE!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Cena = Entertainment.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: about to attempt a banner... for myself...:side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: hey overrated do you want to play some pool?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: hey overrated do you want to play some pool?


nah im sorting some stuff out soz.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> nah im sorting some stuff out soz.


alright.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

S00n I will go to my comrad's house and drink some Beer and Buzz.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I hit my head on the bed frame falling into bed last night. My head hurts...


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I hit my head on the bed frame falling into bed last night. My head hurts...


that sucks


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Tempest, have you played the new Halo maps yet? Ranks are also reseting on the 24th.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Tempest, have you played the new Halo maps yet? Ranks are also reseting on the 24th.


Nah, I'll prolly check it out now that my sis is grounded. She's been hogging the x-box since we got Live. :no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Nah, I'll prolly check it out now that my sis is grounded. She's been hogging the x-box since we got Live. :no:


tempest do you want to play some yahoo with me?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> tempest do you want to play some yahoo with me?


No thanks. I'm looking up some pics to complete my GFX.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* It's the first really nice day out here in like 3 weeks.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Same, Delfin. Then again, we're like 5 hours apart, so no wonder. Too bad I'm sick, otherwise I'd be out on my trampoline or something.

Truth- I can't believe the logic some people are showing about the announcement of Sting/Angle on iMPACT next week.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Spartanlax said:


> Same, Delfin. Then again, we're like 5 hours apart, so no wonder. Too bad I'm sick, otherwise I'd be out on my *trampoline* or something.
> 
> Truth- I can't believe the logic some people are showing about the announcement of Sting/Angle on iMPACT next week.


I have a trampoline also 

Sting vs Angle is a waste.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> I have a trampoline also
> 
> Sting vs Angle is a waste.


Overrated how about some pool now? you said you were bored on the rants section.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> I have a trampoline also
> 
> Sting vs Angle is a waste.


How is it a waste? It's a ratings booster; bait them in with a dream match so you can sell'em your other feuds/wrestlers/product as a whole, making them either bigger fans or lesser fans (depending on how the show is).


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Same, Delfin. Then again, we're like 5 hours apart, so no wonder. Too bad I'm sick, otherwise I'd be out on my trampoline or something.


Yeah I want to go trout fishing but nobody else I know has their fishing license yet. I'll probably just wind up smoking a little more than usual today and playing some hockey or something.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I dunno. I might go on my trampoline


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I think I'll start playing SVR 07 this weekend. Fuck finishing my Mark Henry season, he's boring in the game.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Spartanlax said:


> How is it a waste? It's a ratings booster; bait them in with a dream match so you can sell'em your other feuds/wrestlers/product as a whole, making them either bigger fans or lesser fans (depending on how the show is).


Its a waste to someone like me who already watches TNA, Sting Angle is a dream match of mine and to see it get 4 mins and then have it has a no contest is a shot in the head for me. From a business prospective its a good idea.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Truth: I cant wait for the spiderman 3 film and game.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

91' Bill '07 said:


> Truth: I cant wait for the spiderman 3 film and game.



Same here and kool you got a name change


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

91' Bill '07 said:


> Truth: I cant wait for the spiderman 3 film and game.


*Truth:* Your username is terrible dude. But do your thing I guess.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Its a waste to someone like me who already watches TNA, Sting Angle is a dream match of mine and to see it get 4 mins and then have it has a no contest is a shot in the head for me. From a business prospective its a good idea.


Well yeah, that at least makes sense. For a fan, it's pretty bad. For business, it's great. I'm just happy I don't really wanna see the match, as both men are sadly past their primes.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Spartanlax said:


> Well yeah, that at least makes sense. For a fan, it's pretty bad. For business, it's great. I'm just happy I don't really wanna see the match, *as both men are sadly past their primes*.


True, its a shame really.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: does anyone here want to play yahoo pool against me?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I better feel better before 5pm tonight. 'Cause I swear, if I miss the Gung Ho Wrestling show, I'll be pissed. It's a new, crappy indy, but because it's so small and stuff, the wrestlers walk around constantly and really just don't care, which is great because one of my heroes, Eddie fuckin' Kingston, is gonna be there tonight, and I'd do anything to meet him. Hell, I could end up blazing with'em tonight.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Eddie fuckin' Kingston, is gonna be there tonight, and I'd do anything to meet him. Hell, I could end up blazing with'em tonight.


*Fact:* Ricky Reyes = Pothead

You wouldn't think so either, but he is. He was talking about it at the bar at after an IWC show.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Eddie is brill


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I can do one better, Delfin.

*Fact:* Hogan stated on the Bubba the Love Sponge radio show this morning that he's going to be smoking weed today because it's 4/20.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Your username is terrible dude. But do your thing I guess.


Why is it terrible?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - picking my Dad up tomorrow  finally he is home.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

91' Bill '07 said:


> Why is it terrible?


Dude...read it. If I ever have to send a PM to you, it'd take me 20 minutes to try and figure out the combination of numbers, apostrophes, spaces, etc, and would eventually give up and not send the PM.

EDIT- LOL, I quoted you and it doesn't even show two of the apsotrophes.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

91' Bill '07 said:


> Why is it terrible?


The numbers just make it look crazy. I guess they could just call you Bill though to get around that. It's all good if you like it though man.



> I can do one better, Delfin.
> 
> *Fact:* Hogan stated on the Bubba the Love Sponge radio show this morning that he's going to be smoking weed today because it's 4/20.


I seriously hope he gets arrested just so I can laugh at him.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I closed a guy's thread, he PMs me saying Fuck You, I promptly ban his ass. All is now right in the world


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I should alert the authorities to keep an eye on Hulk Hogan.

EDIT- Isn't it only a temp. ban, Holt?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

hopefully my dad has brung me somthing back. Everything is cheaper out there.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

What was the thread on?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

POWER ABUSER.

Truth: Got a bottle of whiskey from a customer today after I sold him an 80k bond.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I should alert the authorities to keep an eye on Hulk Hogan.
> 
> EDIT- Isn't it only a temp. ban, Holt?


Yea, thats all mods can do is temp ban with warning points. He actually already was warned by Ben for flaming. The thread was on George Bush being at mania........it was from wikipedia :no:


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, thats all mods can do is temp ban with warning points. He actually already was warned by Ben for flaming. The thread was on George Bush being at mania........it was from wikipedia :no:



You mean he's not going to be there :shocked:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: monty do you or platt want to play some yahoo pool with me?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Platt said:


> You mean he's not going to be there :shocked:


No, but I heard Condi rice may be Shelton's valet at mania 24

Do you still use Leechers lair to get smallville episodes, mininova has the episode up much much sooner


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

truth - i need a new banner. Whats the date today.
Edit: ok im ready for some pool, anyone want to play?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

20th April.

No can do Jeff, I dont know how much time I have.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> No, but I heard Condi rice may be Shelton's valet at mania 24
> 
> Do you still use Leechers lair to get smallville episodes, mininova has the episode up much much sooner



no i use another forum they have them up a couple hours after it shows in the US so i can download it as soon as i get up on fridays it where i get all my tv media from


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> truth - i need a new banner. Whats the date today.
> Edit: ok im ready for some pool, anyone want to play?


i do. what room?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

erm you choose jeff


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> erm you choose jeff


go to the room called Front Rail.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> No can do Jeff, I dont know how much time I have.


Cancer or work?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I was kinda drunk Wednesday :$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just had dinner. Sup?!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Cancer or work?


Sister. You choose :side:

Nah, she's got her finals next friday and she's using this room to study so I'm only here while I can be.

Truth: After making a list, I have 11 storylines to tie in for this weeks show.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lady B said:


> I was kinda drunk Wednesday :$


I likes the banner


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

How do I place a gif in a banner, like will94 has?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> How do I place a gif in a banner, like will94 has?


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjOZNlPZTxo Cheers Bethany!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjOZNlPZTxo Cheers Bethany!


I wasn't the one who asked but thanks, I always wondered how to do that. I don't think she's on now but my thanks go to Bethany for that too. Hopefully I can figure it out next time I make a sig, just bookmarked that link.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I wasn't the one who asked but thanks, I always wondered how to do that. I don't think she's on now but my thanks go to Bethany for that too. Hopefully I can figure it out next time I make a sig, just bookmarked that link.


 Yeah. A bit complicated, especially for me, I';m really impatient, but hey, it's good!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, thanks for that. Kinda hard to see what she uses since everything is so small, but that'll help me figure it out. Thanks much!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Putting gifs in sigs is annoying


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey FS, check out the link in my sig. You should download the Last Man Standing match between Hero & Kingston.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Being welsh is annoying


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I have to go to work soon. 

Yo Chris, I responded to what you said in that Angle/Sting thread.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just came on here, a few mintues ago.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Being welsh is annoying


2Slick agrees :agree:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank you, Sparty.
Wales > England


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Overrated why did you leave?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I just realized that I've been a part of this forum for two years now.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> 2Slick agrees :agree:


He's old, his opinion nulled years ago.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Overrated why did you leave?


He was doing a sparki


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> He was doing a sparki


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I have to go to work soon.
> 
> Yo Chris, I responded to what you said in that Angle/Sting thread.


Mkay, I'll respond to you and Mr. Kennedy later, I'm pretty sick right now


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Carl... Why aren't we at work?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady B said:


> He was doing a sparki


 

Laby B do you want to play some yahoo pool?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I will own you  ok... link meh I'll be jumping bunnyrabbit


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I will own you  ok... link meh I'll be jumping bunnyrabbit


ok lets make a bet 4,000 points. and in the room called Front Rail


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

... 2500


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady B said:


> ... 2500


ok. and its best of 7 series.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Link. I cannae find it


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Link. I cannae find it


go here http://games.yahoo.com/games/login2?page=pl&ss=1

and fin the room Front Rail its in pink.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi people who aren't here.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

yello


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i beat Lady B for 2500 in best of 7 series, were now playing best of 9 for 3500 points. im leading 2-0, we were in game 3 but her PC crashed.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Truth:* Watching Steve Harvey show. Balla'


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thread killa:no:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^O Rly?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> ^^^O Rly?


Ya rly. Although you know I wasn't talking about you.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Added 20 more bucks to my Nintendo Wii savings.

Another truth - Think I might order out food tonight.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya rly. Although you know I wasn't talking about you.


I know. :sad:

Post in my thread. :evil::$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I know. :sad:
> 
> Post in my thread. :evil::$


Its in enemy territory:sad:

I saw it earlier but I didn't have time to reply. I might in a little bit. _Might_:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> I know. :sad:
> 
> Post in my thread. :evil::$


I plan on posting in it 

Just not now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mac's thread in the TNA section has way more replies than his WWE section thread from days ago.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I may make the TNA section my new home. I feel loved. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I may make the TNA section my new home. I feel loved. :$


:shocked: Fine then! We'll see how long you last there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Bored


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im back.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

hello there.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> hello there.


 I bought you a gift:hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lady B still isn't back yet


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

ye i saw that matt, thanks mate. 

Truth - i need a new banner anyone want to make me one? FS?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Its all Jeff's fault.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> ye i saw that matt, thanks mate.
> 
> Truth - i need a new banner anyone want to make me one? FS?


 Im gonna request mine when its Midnight here:agree:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Metalic Matt said:


> Im gonna request mine when its Midnight here:agree:


I cant request yet


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Its all Jeff's fault.



why do you always blame it on me?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> why do you always blame it on me?


It's the answer by default. Sorry. Nothing I can do about it.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> why do you always blame it on me?


 Because its always youre fault.

And Overrated how much longer do you have to wait.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

untill the 4th of may i think  thats why im asking on here, but it seems FS has logged off


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> untill the 4th of may i think  thats why im asking on here, but it seems FS has logged off


 Ask somebody else.(Say youll give 20 000 points that helps).


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Fs (carl) is still on i might give him a PM. I want him to make me one cause hes makes cracking banners


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Fs (carl) is still on i might give him a PM. I want him to make me one cause hes makes cracking banners


My top three favorite makers on W-F are 

1. TeeEhm1.0
2.SMA
3.Tie between Shady & Failling Satire

Im not that much a fan of Lady B style but I still like her banners nonetheless.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

FS and Lady b are my favourtie ones.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

o.....k


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Fs (carl) is still on i might give him a PM. I want him to make me one cause hes makes cracking banners


 If only someone would do _my _banner request...


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> If only someone would do _my _banner request...


Ask carl, Failling Satire he might do it.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

New Avy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Ask carl, Failing Satire he might do it.


 I don't ask via PM's. Counts as spam I think.

I just hint, and hope it works... *Hint*Hint* ... please?!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> I don't ask via PM's. Counts as spam I think.
> 
> I just hint, and hope it works... *Hint*Hint* ... please?!


 I do it sometimes not alot but never to MODS.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> I do it sometimes not alot but never to MODS.


Nah.

Still, Matt and Overrated: I'm hinting!... pwees try. :$


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Nah.
> 
> Still, Matt and Overrated: I'm hinting!... pwees try. :$


 I cant do GFX dont even know how too download it:$


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Nah.
> 
> Still, Matt and Overrated: I'm hinting!... pwees try. :$


I dont do banners, otherwise i would be doing one for myself.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

It's been nearly a week and nothing has happened.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - DSW shut down without a person holding the DSW Heavyweight Championship. They had one match in what was supposed to be the Best-of-7 series for the belt between Bradley Jay and Ryan O' Reilly, and it was at the show I went to that they held in my town.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> It's been nearly 2 weeks and nothing has happened.


 Bump it, you do GFX right.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im off people c ya later.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Bump it, you do GFX right.


 i can't. It's been a week, and 3 people have said they'll do it by posting, but no-one has actually done it. I can't bump for at least 6 days. 

Cya overrated


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> i can't. It's been a week, and 3 people have said they'll do it by posting, but no-one has actually done it. I can't bump for atleast 6 days.


 Just bump it the request hasnt been filled, plus get on MSN.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Just bump it the request hasnt been filled, plus get on MSN.


 You have to wait 7 days for bumping. The last post was yesterday.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Killa CaLi do you want to play yahoo pool against me?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't play online pool.


:hb


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Killa CaLi do you want to play yahoo pool against me?


 You and Pool.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool
pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool, pool


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> i can't. It's been a week, and 3 people have said they'll do it by posting, but no-one has actually done it. I can't bump for at least 6 days.
> 
> Cya overrated


Sorry mysterio :sad: . Truth is i've been busy and I have tried it but I didn't like the way it came out. Music banners for me are harder to make.

I'll try again today if I have time. :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't play online pool.
> 
> 
> :hb


damn!

i wish Laby B was here, we could end are best of 9 series.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> damn!
> 
> i wish Laby B was here, we could end are best of 9 series.


 She is on.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It took 7 hours to download 3 GBs.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Sorry mysterio :sad: . Truth is i've been busy and I have tried it but I didn't like the way it came out. Music banners for me are harder to make.
> 
> I'll try again today if I have time. :$


 Ok, never mind.

Still, I'll wait.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> It took 7 hours to download 3 GBs.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> She is on.


she is? now we can end are best of 9 series. i was wining game 3 though  i have 2-0 anyway.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Ok, never mind.
> 
> Still, I'll wait.


Ok cool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Platt said:


> :lmao


:sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton messing up *again*=laughter


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Orton messing up *again*=laughter


Hush ******


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Orton messing up *again*=laughter


:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wonder how high Jeff Hardy is right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I would assume drug testing doesn't count for Hardy.


Alabaster Holt said:


> Hush ******


 Hey, at least MVP is liked backstage.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley is the man


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I think Randy Orton will probably still get another chance at getting push. Even after what happened to him.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lashley is gansta!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao Lashley probably thinks he's "fly".


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I think Randy Orton will probably still get another chance at getting push. Even after what happened to him.


Hopefully. :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Online.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: Online as well.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I think Randy Orton will probably still get another chance at getting push. Even after what happened to him.


Guess who got Venture bros Season 2 in the mail this morning


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Guess who got Venture bros Season 2 in the mail this morning


Brian Alvarez?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Downloading Photoshop CS3.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Guess who got Venture bros Season 2 in the mail this morning


Got mine yesterday. 

Season 2 > Season 1. :agree: 

Truth: Still haven't checked out the Lockdown PPV yet.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Downloading Photoshop CS3.


 Im thinking of dowloading it myself tell me how it goes.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

:lmao :lmao Gotta love those foreign race car drivers not realizing they've got a camera in their car broadcasting them to a nationwide audience


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope Legend likes the gift i gave him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I hope Legend likes the gift i gave him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice gift.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I just made a banner request[hint][hint]


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth- *Everybody check your User CP. Just went on a Rep crusade.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I love the package of The Venture Bros. season two DVD. It beats out the last one easily.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth- *Everybody check your User CP. Just went on a Rep crusade.


 Thank you! I must spread some more rep before I can give you some back Emperor DC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Watching Beavis And Butt-Head.

I have all of the Mike Judge Collection. 3 boxsets, 3 discs in each set, plus the movie. :agree:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Johnny Stambolli was born on 4/20.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from work, now watching SmackDown!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I love the package of The Venture Bros. season two DVD. It beats out the last one easily.


Oh no doubt about it


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just got back from work, now watching SmackDown!


Me too congratulations .

o and My Banner > Yours :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Me too congratulations .
> 
> o and My Banner > Yours :agree:


Thanks.

O and my new gif >>> Your banner


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> O and my new gif >>> Your banner


Not rly no .

Anyways back to watching SD.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Both of you are lucky I don't bring out this bad-boy banner to put you both to shame:










:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Not rly no .
> 
> Anyways back to watching SD.




How dare you put down the mighty Crouch.


> Truth: Both of you are lucky I don't bring out this bad-boy banner to put you both to shame:


Whoa, sweet banner dude :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kicking a ball for 4 hours does not = entertainment.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Kicking a ball for 4 hours does not = entertainment.




Truth: Start of this weeks SD! does = Entertainment

You will enjoy it Gord


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Watching Beavis And Butt-Head.
> 
> I have all of the Mike Judge Collection. 3 boxsets, 3 discs in each set, plus the movie. :agree:


I've wanted those


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Kicking a ball for 4 hours does not = entertainment.


Bah! :no:

Truth: Rangers vs. Hearts tommorrow. Remember this fixture last season they were laughing at us as they finished 2nd lets just see how funny the pricks find it tommorrow as they are in 5th or something. :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> Bah! :no:
> 
> Truth: Rangers vs. Hearts tommorrow. Remember this fixture last season they were laughing at us as they finished 2nd lets just see how funny the pricks find it tommorrow as they are in 5th or something. :lmao


Plus they're team is full of Lithuanians which makes them even worse. They're a joke of a club really.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here

Happy 4/20! :hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Start of this weeks SD! does = Entertainment
> 
> You will enjoy it Gord


? If you've seen the start of the game, you've seen the whole game. In fact you've seen every game since they're exactly the same.

2 and a half hours until SmackDown!. :agree:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Kicking a ball for 4 hours does not = entertainment.


Were did 4 hours come from. Last time I checked it was 90 mins .

Truth - My banner > Ras's > MMN's .


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Plus they're team is full of Lithuanians which makes them even worse. They're a joke of a club really.


Romanov (the chairman) promised the CL within 10 years. :lmao

They are a farce.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> ? If you've seen the start of the game, you've seen the whole game. In fact you've seen every game since they're exactly the same.


BLASPHEMY!!!




> Were did 4 hours come from. Last time I checked it was 90 mins .
> 
> Truth - My banner > Ras's > MMN's


:$

You're just jealous :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Were did 4 hours come from. Last time I checked it was 90 mins .
> 
> Truth - My banner > Ras's > MMN's .


Maybe it just seems that long to me. >_>

Meh, 20 minutes, 4 hours, it's still terrible.



> BLASPHEMY!!!


Not at all. Pick any 2 games you want at random and watch the first 10 minutes, if there's any difference at all besides a goal, I'd like to know what it is.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Maybe it just seems that long to me. >_>
> 
> Meh, 20 minutes, 4 hours, it's still terrible.


:lmao

LA Galaxy think signing Beckham will convert the whole of USA and Canada to being soccer fans. If most people are like Gord, their plan isn't going to work too well.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Maybe it just seems that long to me. >_>
> 
> Meh, 20 minutes, 4 hours, it's still terrible.


There really is no point debating it with you :agree:.

Going to SD in Cardiff this sunday. Hope to get autographs of Kennedy, MVP and Undertaker etc if possible.

Edit: If LA Galaxy sign Kennedy, Finlay and MVP Pyro would then like Soccer .


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Pick any 2 games you want at random


Monoploy and underwater ironing.

:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> LA Galaxy think signing Beckham will convert the whole of USA and Canada to being soccer fans. If most people are like Gord, their plan isn't going to work too well.


It won't catch on in the States and Canada. We're too attached to other garbage sports like hockey and American football.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Not at all. Pick any 2 games you want at random and watch the first 10 minutes, if there's any difference at all besides a goal, I'd like to know what it is.


Well....erm....erm....I LIKE SOCCER DAMMIT!!!!



:side:



Pyro™ said:


> It won't catch on in the States and Canada. We're too attached to other garbage sports like hockey and American football.


 I thought all Canadians had to like hockey. I thought it was a rule or something.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I was thinking about when Kennedy will cash in MITB and to me it would be good for him to do it after the Lastman standing match at Backlash. Although it seems to soon to me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Well....erm....erm....I LIKE SOCCER DAMMIT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


I don't understand it, but that's fair enough. :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

RaS said:


> Romanov (the chairman) promised the CL within 10 years. :lmao
> 
> They are a farce.


 Romanov is a complete fucktard.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't understand it, but that's fair enough. :side:


I'm glad we sorted this out  :side:



> Romanov is a complete fucktard.


LOL

Truth: SD! so far = Top notch wrestling.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Gonna switch off PC now.

Later


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I thought all Canadians had to like hockey. I thought it was a rule or something.


Our country would probably make it one if we could. I want the NHL out of business.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Gonna switch off PC now.
> 
> Later


See ya Matt 

Truth: D&D's entrance = Ratings :side:



> Our country would probably make it one if we could. I want the NHL out of business.


I've watched one game all my life and hated it, infact I hate NFL, NHL and MBL. Only American sport I enjoy is NBA.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Our country would probably make it one if we could. *I want the NHL out of business.*


How come?

Do you like any other sports apart from wrestling?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I've watched one game all my life and hated it, infact I hate NFL, NHL and MBL. Only American sport I enjoy is NBA.


Lakers for NBA champs!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> Lakers for NBA champs!


Yeah, probably.

I like the Miami Heat personally :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd rather fall down the stairs than watch soccer.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

POD said:


> Truth - I was thinking about when Kennedy will cash in MITB and to me it would be good for him to do it after the Lastman standing match at Backlash. Although it seems to soon to me.


If he did that, I would seriously be marking out at the show. I want to see something good go down at Backlash, simple things like Benoit/MVP on the card (with MVP winning), Punk wrestling, Shane winning the ECW title, Cena dropping the belt (although I don't have a problem with him, a title change would be nice to see); any of those would make me walk away from Philips Arena next Sunday very, very happy.

Truth - Backlash will be the most sports-related excitement Philips Arena will see until the NHL season starts back up for the Thrashers, because God knows the Hawks don't provide any excitement when they hit the court.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd rather fall down the stairs than watch soccer.


:$

I'm not going to argue about soccer again so meh.

Truth: USA hates soccer :no:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^We just don't get it. :sad:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Old School Randy Orton = NO RATING!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Old School Randy Orton = NO RATING!


Randy Orton in general = No Ratings.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^We just don't get it. :sad:


Its a shame 



> Old School Randy Orton = NO RATING!


I'm watching that too 

Orton Vs Lance Storm with Hardcore Holly as Guest Ref = Absolutely No Ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Randy Orton was sent home :lmao

Now I'll most likely get to close a stupid thread titled "Should TNA sign Randy Orton?"


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Its a shame
> 
> 
> I'm watching that too
> ...


The charisma in the ring must have been of the charts.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Most definitely. I give it two hours. (AMP)

Orton's subconscious is sabotaging himself. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beavis & Butt-Head behave better than Randy Orton.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> ^^^Most definitely. I give it two hours. (AMP)
> 
> Orton's subconscious is sabotaging himself. :side:


Two hours seems reasonable. I may not be online/active in 2 hours though since I'm about to go to dinner and then who knows what.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Here.

The thing with Orton made me laugh, but the guy seriously needs to see a psychiatrist. This isn't the first time he's had anger problems in recent years. Destroying a Hotel room is a sign, at least to me, that he needs some professional help.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Mark Henry's Return = Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd trash a hotel room.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Henry needs to splash Orton off a ladder through the Spanish announce table.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Mark Henry killing Batista = Ratings


Edited for truth.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Edited for truth.


Quoted for truth


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Colbert in an hour and 15.

Truth - I'm about to type up a few more superstar specific improvement ideas for the SVR2008 discussion thread.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm about to type up a few more superstar specific improvement ideas for the SVR2008 discussion thread.


Sweet, keep up the good work dude. Your other ones were awesome. Who you doing next?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Colbert was funny last night. Sean Penn was on, and he was actually a pretty good sport, which is always good to see.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Sweet, keep up the good work dude. Your other ones were awesome. Who you doing next?


I was thinking one for RVD, Orton, Batista, Michaels, and HHH. In the end though, I'm most likely going to cover all of the bigger names.

Glad you enjoyed reading them.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I was thinking one for RVD, Orton, Batista, Michaels, and HHH. In the end though, I'm most likely going to cover all of the bigger names.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed reading them.


I look forward to reading the one on RVD


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Dennis Martinez.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Here, My computer is pissing me off


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye, you watching the BoSox/Yankees game tonight? I know you got to be rooting for the Sox.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Brye, you watching the BoSox/Yankees game tonight? I know you got to be rooting for the Sox.


Yeah, I'll be watching that and Smackdown


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching the pre-game


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I was thinking one for RVD, Orton, Batista, Michaels, and HHH. In the end though, I'm most likely going to cover all of the bigger names.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed reading them.


They're good. 

Did you see the one I wrote on Finlay the other day?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just read the stuff about Orton :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I want to how Daisuke is gonna do tonight, The spotlight will be on him tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> I want to how Daisuke is gonna do tonight, The spotlight will be on him tonight.


He's not pitching tonight


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> I want to how Daisuke is gonna do tonight, The spotlight will be on him tonight.


I'm 95% sure Schilling is pitching tonight


Edit - I was right:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm 95% sure Schilling is pitching tonight


Yeah, Schilling is pitching


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> They're good.
> 
> Did you see the one I wrote on Finlay the other day?


Yep. I did. Good post, I just didn't have much to say about it, since you covered everything. 

I just posted another one, if you're interested in reading it. Matt will like it, I think.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, Schilling is pitching tonight. My Bad. You'll have to forgive me, school has been a pain lately so I'm not too focused on sports at the moment.

I do remember hearing that Daisuke will be pitching some time during this series.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I actually just read it. Good read as always.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Oh yeah, Schilling is pitching tonight. My Bad. You'll have to forgive me, school has been a pain lately so I'm not too focused on sports at the moment.
> 
> I do remember hearing that Daisuke will be pitching some time during this series.


He's pitching Sunday and my friends going to the game


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> He's pitching Sunday and my friends going to the game


The only teams I ever get to see live are local Minor League Hockey and Baseball teams.

They're fun though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I need to post in the SVR 08 Discussion thread more :$ Since my computers been messed up I haven't checked it much


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth; Im semi wasted.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

EGame said:


> Truth; Im semi wasted.


HIGH FIVE!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Finally got Xbox Live set up today and after my 1st match of SVR 07, my internet connection died


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That sucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sunday's game is on national TV.


:hb


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Tommorrow is my birthday and I dont know what Ive been doing with life these past 16 years, lawls.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

nolo king said:


> Tommorrow is my birthday and I dont know what Ive been doing with life these past 16 years, lawls.


NOLO KING!

I can;t beleive you posted in this thread. Happy Birthday dude.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

nolo king said:


> Tommorrow is my birthday and I dont know what Ive been doing with life these past 16 years, lawls.


Do drugs


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Do drugs


Everyone says that, lawls. Drugs arent the solution to perfection.. :shocked: See what I did there..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

o


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

nolo king said:


> Everyone says that, lawls. Drugs arent the solution to perfection.. :shocked: See what I did there..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm pumped for the Sox game on Sunday


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Happy birfum-day to, lawls*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Sabrina, Sup? Haven't talked to you in a while :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hey sabrina whats up?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I just wanked the so called "pool god" at pool. I won 1,000 points..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god. Better leave to eat now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Red Sox look weird in Green.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I just wanked the so called "pool god" at pool. I won 1,000 points..


don't worry, i will win next time. you won 3,000 but i won the next game to reduce it to a 1,000.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- Red Sox look weird in Green.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I hate Trojan Horses viruses


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> don't worry, i will win next time. you won 3,000 but i won the next game to reduce it to a 1,000.


Your glad/lucky I accepted your rematch.



GTG everybody. Peace out.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Your glad/lucky I accepted your rematch.
> 
> 
> 
> GTG everybody. Peace out.


i gave you a rematch when you lost.

ttyl TNC, next time i will win


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Diesel what ever happend to you're pool tourney?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Listening to The Offspring :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ionoz.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...ling-history-sheik-sabu-vs-goto-onita-mu.html

:lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey, new SIG.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Hey, new SIG.


When will you realize metallic is spelled wrong in your username?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i g2g for a while but i will be back. ttyl everyone.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> When will you realize metallic is spelled wrong in your username?


 Its meant to be spelled wrong


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

^Why would you mean to spell a word wrong?



Killa CaLi said:


> When will you realize metallic is spelled wrong in your username?


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Its meant to be spelled wrong


Why


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why


 No clue, I just wanted it as my username it looks better with one L but it doesnt sound good but who cares.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why can't you admit you spelled it wrong?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why can't you admit you spelled it wrong?


 I wanted it that way, if youre so unhappy with it being only one L I can have my named changed.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

It looks fine, it doesn't really matter how it's spelt.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Do it.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> It looks fine, it doesn't really matter how it's spelt.


 Yeah and JBl`s banner would be wasted.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The Metaphor Off is about to start on Colbert. Should be good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PM from Edge fan said:


> im confused why do you not like Randy Orton, he is a lot better than M.V.P.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Let the meta-force be with you.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Let the meta-force be with you.
> 
> 
> :lmao


Don't make me put you on notice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao


Orton's on RAW, that means he's better. Smackdown's the C show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Orton's on RAW, that means he's better. Smackdown's the C show.


The A show is whichever show Montel Vontavious Porter chooses to appear on.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> The A show is whichever show Montel Vontavious Porter chooses to appear on.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The A show is whichever show Montel Vontavious Porter chooses to appear on.


That makes sense.


Does Vince even know who he is yet?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~_~

I reckon so seeing as he's already got MVP scheduled to win MITB 4.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Im logging off for SD!, later


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

See ya Brye.

SmackDown'll be fun.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> ~_~
> 
> I reckon so seeing as he's already got MVP scheduled to win MITB 4.


Good wrestlers don't need MITB to reach Main Event Status.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"If you can't learn anything fighting Finlay, you can't learn anything period" - JBL

This guy is a fucking genius.



> Good wrestlers don't need MITB to reach Main Event Status.


Yeah, Psycho Sid > Edge.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm trying to figure out which wrestler I'm going to do for my next specific wrestler improvement.

Truth - I'm also watching Smackdown.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd believe JBL is he wasn't getting paid to say that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I would watch SD but I'm too lazy to change the channel.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm trying to figure out which wrestler I'm going to do for my next specific wrestler improvement.
> 
> Truth - I'm also watching Smackdown.


Monty Brown.


Giving somebody a Pounce off the top of HIAC = ratings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'd believe JBL is he wasn't getting paid to say that.


He puts over whoever he likes, unlike other commentators. He hates Miz when he should like him according to kayfabe heel commentating.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't believe Edge has had a great match that wasn't gimmicked.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Monty Brown.
> 
> 
> Giving somebody a Pounce off the top of HIAC = ratings


It'd be hard to do it for him, since he's never been in a game before. But, I guess I could try and describe how his character should be, i.e moves, entrance, taunts, etc.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He puts over whoever he likes, unlike other commentators. He hates Miz when he should like him according to kayfabe heel commentating.


 

Nobody likes Miz


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It'd be hard to do it for him, since he's never been in a game before. But, I guess I could try and describe how his character should be, i.e moves, entrance, taunts, etc.


:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't believe Edge has had a great match that wasn't gimmicked.


Kurt Angle vs Edge from Judgment Day 2002 is one of the best matches since 2000.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I wonder how long until we see a gif of Finlay hitting the Celtic cross on Batista in Pyro's sig


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't believe Edge has had a great match that wasn't gimmicked.


Edge/Mysterio vs. Angle/Benoit


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Everybody carried him 



Pyro™ said:


> Kurt Angle vs Edge from Judgment Day 2002 is one of the best matches since 2000.


Angle carried him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I wonder how long until we see a gif of Finlay hitting the Celtic cross on Batista in Pyro's sig


I'll make it when the show ends.

But I also wanted to make one from your favourite part of the show. 



> Angle carried him.


Benoit carried Austin in 2001.

Carried, whatever, you still can't have that good a match if you're not good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Benoit carried Austin in 2001.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I think Edge is good in the ring. He's not great...but he's not to the point where you have to change the channel because he's in the match.

I'd give him a solid 6 in in-ring ability.

I reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllly don't think that Steve Austin has ever been carried in his WWF/E career.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3987649-post120.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3987649-post120.html


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3987649-post120.html


:lmao

Ban him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I think he was being sarcastic. Or at least, I hope he was.

Usually Walls is smarter than that, to make a post like that one.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Varitek just hit a two run homer to tie the game 2-2.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> I think he was being sarcastic. Or at least, I hope he was.
> 
> Usually Walls is smarter than that, to make a post like that one.


He's posted like that about Austin before. He rated Orton's mic skills above Austins in the rate thread, and I think rated everything about him higher, actually. ~_~


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Austin's mic skills are top notch....RKO aren't even notch at this point.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

walls is just an Orton mark, plain and simple.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3987715-post126.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ Benoit being forced to tag with the Hardy's


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back whats up?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chavo, Helms and MVP are a good team. Only if Chavo was as good as Eddie.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Austin/Booker T fight in the Supermarket better be on the Austin DVD:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> The Austin/Booker T fight in the Supermarket better be on the Austin DVD:lmao


That would be awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

A-Rod > Red Sox


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> The Austin/Booker T fight in the Supermarket better be on the Austin DVD:lmao


That shouldve been the number one moment in SD history for that countdown on WWE.com.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^That's what I'm looking at now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- A-Rod hit his 2nd homer of the night, 12th of the season.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd love to see a Benoit/Helms feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That supermarket segment was AWESOME.

I haven't seen it in so long but I loved it years ago.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I loved the part where Booker thought he lost Austin, so he decided to open up a box of cereal and started eating it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

John Krasinski as Jim Halpert >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Dane Cook as Dane Cook.

The Office > You.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just posted another specific wrestler improvements thingy in the SVR2008 discussion thread. This time, for Randy Orton.

I'll make a few more probably soon.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Howdy all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> That supermarket segment was AWESOME.
> 
> I haven't seen it in so long but I loved it years ago.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=4ZxqhCumGJs


:hb:lmao


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I gotta work tomorrow


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

D&D win:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paul London being laid out that long is not all that realistic to me...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That was sweet.

I marked.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

What a fucking kick!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I finally downloaded IE7 today.

Tabbed browsing is still amazing. I wish Firefox would work on my cpu, but IE7 will be good enough.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Deuce and Domino are growing on me. I like their style.

I missed Batista/Finlay. How was it?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

See, now I gotta match another D&D banner, this time with the motherfucking tag titles

Smackdown is close to having the perfect champion setup

D&D=Tag Champs
MVP=US champ
Kennedy=World champ


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

D&D are still a bit green, but they were the only team I could really see taking the titles. Londrick had a good reign (They didn't have too much competition over the past 11 months, and they lost a bunch of non-title matches, so I wouldn't really call it a great reign) and it served no real purpose to keep the titles on them right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> D&D are still a bit green, but they were the only team I could really see taking the titles. Londrick had a good reign (They didn't have too much competition over the past 11 months, and they lost a bunch of non-title matches, so I wouldn't really call it a great reign) and it served no real purpose to keep the titles on them right now.


They're ok in the ring. London and Kendrick are a lot better in the ring, but D&D look good enough to hold the titles, and their gimmick is great. I used to hate it the first week, now I like. :$

And Deuce has a hell of a high kick.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I liked D&D since I first saw that running stomp.

I mark for that, everytime. Looks so damn convincing.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> They're ok in the ring. London and Kendrick are a lot better in the ring, but D&D look good enough to hold the titles, *and their gimmick is great*. I used to hate it the first week, now I like. :$
> 
> And Deuce has a hell of a high kick.


Great?? But you aren't a 50's mark like me


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I like the fact that they actually have a tag team finisher now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> They're ok in the ring. London and Kendrick are a lot better in the ring, but D&D look good enough to hold the titles, and their gimmick is great. I used to hate it the first week, now I like. :$
> 
> And Deuce has a hell of a high kick.


I was skeptical of their gimmick when I first heard about them getting called up, but I dig it, something new is always nice.

Yes, somebody taught Jimmy Snuka's kid how to throw some mean kicks, they're stiff as hell.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That kick finisher is sick. London missed a moonsault and was laid out longer than Kendrick feeling that kick? Unbelieveable...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Great?? But you aren't a 50's mark like me


I've been liking it quite a bit now. :$

Yeah, I'm not a 50's mark, but whatever. I can't explain it. >_>


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I like the fact that they actually have a tag team finisher now.


Crack Em in the Mouth > Go to Sleep


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree Holt.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the finish for The Batista/Finlay match came out of nowhere.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

2 weeks until Mark Henry returns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Henry's gonna kill you!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. Regal/Taylor gets no entrance:sad:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Everyone's sigs except for Holt's looks crappy on this TV/High Res monitor I'm using. Never noticed it on my old one.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Members marking for Henry now?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Regal & Taylor are the only other team that I would have accepted beating London & Kendrick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a 50's mark too.


Having restaurants that only white people can go into = safe meal


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane is so horrible in the ring...It was actually painful to watch him a few moments ago.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm a 50's mark too.
> 
> 
> Having restaurants that only white people can go into = safe meal


:lmao :lmao

I should sig that.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Braves are doing good.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm a 50's mark too.
> 
> 
> Having restaurants that only white people can go into = safe meal


A little bit of knowledge for ya, Frank Sinatra never played a casino unless his good friend Sammy Davis Jr was allowed in the casino too. Old blue eyes hated racism


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm a 50's mark too.
> 
> 
> Having restaurants that only white people can go into = safe meal


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> I should sig that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> A little bit of knowledge for ya, Frank Sinatra never played a casino unless his good friend Sammy Davis Jr was allowed in the casino too. Old blue eyes hated racism


Yeah.......


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - I wanted Regal and Taylor to win the tag titles when they first came onto the scene.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane is so damn slow in the ring.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Kane sucks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Regal and Taylor fucking own. Give them the belts later this year. ~__~


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I would find it hilarious if Hogan came back to the WWE just to end the stupid Jillian Hall segments, since her current gimmick is supposed to be a shot at Brooke Hogan.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Mark Henry should take out Kane when he comes back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kane ain't that bad:lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Kane is so damn slow in the ring.





DDMac said:


> Kane sucks.


You nigs are all the same.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They should have let Kane take the time off when he wanted it, he's seemingly getting worse and worse in the ring.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Regal and Taylor fucking own. Give them the belts later this year. ~__~


I lost interest in them after they were off TV for so long.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> I lost interest in them after they were off TV for so long.


I can't lose interest in them. They're English Finlay's. :$


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I can't lose interest in them. They're English Finlay's. :$


I think I'd lose interest in Finlay if he wasn't on TV for 2 months and then when he came back he jobbed to Kane.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> You nigs are all the same.


:$

MVP = Best all around superstar on SmackDown!.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is WCW unbanned yet?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I guess I'm the only one who still doesn't like D and D....but I didn't watch the match tonight.

Maybe I'll go back and watch it, just to see that finisher....


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Regal & Taylor should get a tag title shot without Ladders involved.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't but I'd be pissed.

I'm at least happy Regal and Taylor are back on tv, which gives me a shred of hope that something else is planned for them later.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao @ Taylor's voice


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- seeing Benoit reminds me of the 'Thumbs Up' story from the Horseman DVD.

:lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Regal to Long: you know you're bang out of order! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kristal:yum:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Krystall & Theodore Long


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Older playa


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

T LO SCOOORRRREESSSSSSS!!!!!!!

Kristal is so hawt.

haha, the look on JBL's face was priceless.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- seeing Benoit reminds me of the 'Thumbs Up' story from the Horseman DVD.
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Captain Sealis >_>


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

y wuz WCW banned


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The whole Teddy/Kristal thing was supposed to be set up as a way for Vickie Guerrero to become GM, but since that has been dropped, I'm wondering how they're going to end that angle.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^I still think we'll get a new GM. Maybe JBL.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Kennedy + JBL = gold


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> y wuz WCW banned


Politics


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> ^^^I still think we'll get a new GM. Maybe JBL.


Only if he remained a commentator.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Some guy actually thought I was being serious with that Orton/Stone Cold comparison.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I set up my PayPal account.

Who wants a free premium membership?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Michael Cole is a horrible commentator.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I set up my PayPal account.
> 
> Who wants a free premium membership?


Me


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Michael Cole is a horrible commentator.


Yes he is. He doesn't know half the moves. Plus he's annoying.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

At work there is a contractor that could pass off as Cincinnati Red's pitcher Aaron Harang. I am not kidding, he looks just like him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> I set up my PayPal account.
> 
> Who wants a free premium membership?


Me....maybe.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I set up my PayPal account.
> 
> Who wants a free premium membership?


m3!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chris Heel said:


> At work there is a contractor that could pass off as Cincinnati Red's pitcher Aaron Harang. I am not kidding, he looks just like him.


Exploit that for free beer somehow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't mind Cole but he does get annoying when he tries to oversell for some people, especially Rey Mysterio.

C'MON REY! C'MON REY! GET HIM! YOU CAN DO IT!

YES! HE DID IT! HE DID IT! HE DID IT!

Shut the fuck up


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kennedy and Finlay are going to get their asses kicked next week.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Red Sox making a comeback:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just watched SD!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Celtic Cross on Taker looked much smoother than the one on Batista.

Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Just watched SD!


Almost an hour left for me.

Just saw D&D win the titles. I predict Kendrick turning heel to feud with London. 


Or they're going to remain a team and most likely get buried.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Exploit that for free beer somehow.


:lmao

I talked to the guy though and he said "I wish I had a piece of Aaron's salary" and we both laughed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Almost an hour left for me.
> 
> Just saw D&D win the titles. I predict Kendrick turning heel to feud with London.
> 
> ...


I hope they don't get buried, I really like them but i wouldn't mind if Kendrick turned heel


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Braves win *woot woot*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Marino Rivera is a bum


:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I hope they don't get buried, I really like them but i wouldn't mind if Kendrick turned heel


Well, if they seperate and feud, then afterwards they're going to be in the crusierweight division that is dead right now since Chavo is teaming with Helms for some reason.

If they stay a team, I don't see them getting the titles back anytime soon and with the way the writers having been using tag teams (then burying them when they get bored), then it doesn't look too good.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Damn, I'm behind.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Well, if they seperate and feud, then afterwards they're going to be in the crusierweight division that is dead right now since Chavo is teaming with Helms for some reason.
> 
> If they stay a team, I don't see them getting the titles back anytime soon and with the way the writers having been using tag teams (then burying them when they get bored), then it doesn't look too good.


Yeah, but who will D&D face without London and Kendrick there. There aren't really any other face teams on SD!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3988155-post156.html

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Red Sox making a comeback:hb


*My Reds already made the comeback and beat the female ponies in the 10th inning. *


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3988155-post156.html
> 
> :lmao:lmao


:lmao

I was just about to post that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That guy in the Orton thread just realized that Pyro was being sarcastic. :lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Truth: I havent logged off in months.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth: I havent logged off in months.


Yankees are doing good tonight son.



> My Reds already made the comeback and beat the female ponies in the 10th inning.


:hb


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Killa Cali said:


> Yankees are doing good tonight son.


One more pitch.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> One more pitch.


*AL CAPOWNED~!1!*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

THE RED SOX WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

My Braves & Red Sox wins


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I hope the whole team gets fined.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wow, Red Sox Win!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> I hope the whole team gets fined.


And it's all A-ROD's fault~!1!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3988155-post156.html
:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3988155-post156.html
> :lmao


You should have read the last page of this thread. That's old news.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> And it's all A-ROD's fault~!1!


Varitek said something positive about A-ROD. :lmao

I never thought I would see it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> You should have read the last page of this thread. That's old news.


:cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Own3d 



Mrs.Chaos said:


> Varitek said something positive about A-ROD. :lmao
> 
> I never thought I would see it.


Who won the game? I missed it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Baseball wouldn't be fun without the Yanks to hate. 

Also, would it be appropriate for the Yankee's radio guy to say... AN A-BOMB BY A-ROD... if A-Rod hits a homerun off of a japanese pitcher... think about that one...*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love MLB extra innings. Its a pretty good price for lots of games


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Smackdown was good this week.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Truth: Just finished watching Havoc/Necro vs Dahmer/Hyde. I'm thinking about making a Havoc gif.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:


> Truth: Just finished watching Havoc/Necro vs Dahmer/Hyde. I'm thinking about making a Havoc gif.


You can make gifs?


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> You can make gifs?


Psh, yeah.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:



> Psh, yeah.


I could until a week ago when my MDI trial ran out


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Soccer > American Idol


Gross.....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


>


*whatcha confused about? *


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...cussion-thread-56k-beware-54.html#post3988369

Just posted my thoughts on Edge's character, and how he needs to be improved.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *whatcha confused about? *


Nothing, I was just posting a random smiley to bump the thread.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back whats up?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing. This thread is pretty dull right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Nothing. This thread is pretty dull right now.


Yeah, I know


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Nothing. This thread is pretty dull right now.


oh. well maybe i can make it undull.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe.




:hb


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Truth: Just watched an episode of Family Guy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i need to have my kobe banner. i have a gif that can go with it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeff, let's play for some points.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Jeff, how many games are the Lakers gonna win against the Suns?*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Jeff, let's play for some points.


how much? and Lady B still has to give me my 2500 i won.

^^^^ 4 sabrina, not a sweep, but 4 games.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Jeff, let's play for some points.


I'll spectate, what room?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If you guys do play, I'll watch.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm hoping Yuke's does the cool thing and make The Rock like he was in 2003 when SvR is released this fall.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just finished watching Smoking Aces, it was fine but not as good as Cide said it was


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

go to the room called Coma. its empthy there 24/7 almost.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gay....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I'm hoping Yuke's does the cool thing and make The Rock like he was in 2003 when SvR is released this fall.


That'd be great. I love Hollywood Rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

New avatar. 

Dave Finlay > Dave Batista

Hollywood Rock > all other Rocks. Don't care for him either way though.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Hollywood Rock was the only version of the Rock I wasn't that big a fan of, I was tired of seeing him at that point


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: some of the stories in MTV Scarred are pretty darn painful. Especially the guy who got his ballsack ripped open.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

A lot of people were.

Speaking of him, anyone have Goldberg vs. The Rock from Backlash 2003? 

I'm mainly basing my guess off what Yuke's has done with him since HCTP (still the best Smackdown game EVER). In every rendition of SvR, it's been a Rock from another 'era'. This could be it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/337258-why-no-sex-forum.html#post3988514
Wow....

Same dude who made that thread asking what to expect with a girl during the first time. I think. Sounds like he really likes to talk about it.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey guys.

Truth - I'm sick, i have a virus.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I keep finding Spyware on my computer and I can't figure out where the fuck it's coming from.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I keep finding Spyware on my computer and I can't figure out where the fuck it's coming from.


Might be trojans


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> A lot of people were.
> 
> Speaking of him, anyone have Goldberg vs. The Rock from Backlash 2003?
> 
> I'm mainly basing my guess off what Yuke's has done with him since HCTP (still the best Smackdown game EVER). In every rendition of SvR, it's been a Rock from another 'era'. This could be it.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-matches/337260-rock-vs-goldberg-backlash-2003-avi.html#post3988535


:hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Finally free.... till monday


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Might be trojans


Nah, I ran a virus check earlier.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Finally free.... till monday


Hey McQueen, Sup?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not much, Brye just got off work and got those ROH DVD's I ordered last week, but I really don't feel like watching them tonight.

What's up with you and how was Smackdown tonight?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Not much, Brye just got off work and got those ROH DVD's I ordered last week, but I really don't feel like watching them tonight.
> 
> What's up with you and how was Smackdown tonight?


I'm doin well, Just posted some Mickie stuff in the WOW. SD was good IMO. Most of it was enjoyable


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Diesel beat Jeff in pool 4 games to 2.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Diesel beat Jeff in pool 4 games to 2.


Now we get rep


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel always beats JDL whats new :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Diesel always beats JDL whats new :lmao


JDL spammed up the chat box again too :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I now hate dots.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I totally creamed that turd ball. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ :lmao

Dots the candy or Dots like ... ?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: .


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Are We Done Yet really isn't as good as I'd hoped it would be*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> ^^^ :lmao
> 
> Dots the candy or Dots like ... ?


... those ones, the same ones JDL spams with


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Speaking of movies I am probably going to see Hot Fuzz on Tuesday.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Are We Done Yet really isn't as good as I'd hoped it would be*


Seriously though, Ice Cube with his winning resume of movies, what were you expecting?

Truth: I rewatched Crash today and Ludacris' performance damn near stole that movie.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Speaking of movies I am probably going to see Hot Fuzz on Tuesday.


I think I may see that too. Looks really funny


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm a pool nub


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Are We Done Yet really isn't as good as I'd hoped it would be*


You should have seen Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film For Theaters.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Scrubs


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> You should have seen Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film For Theaters.


As much as I like ATHF, I don't think I could sit through it for more than an hour without it getting old. Carl is pretty fucking sweet though, he's my idol in fact.

Whats up 24k?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just repped everyone that has posted in the last few minutes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I need to spread rep before I can re-rep ya DC.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> As much as I like ATHF, I don't think I could sit through it for more than an hour without it getting old. Carl is pretty fucking sweet though, he's my idol in fact.
> 
> Whats up 24k?


The first half was fucking great, but the second half was pretty bad. You could tell they were trying as hard as they could to make it as close to 2 hours as they could.

And Carl has a small role in the film.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Eric, you post a lot in the SVR2008 thread, so you should check out my latest reply.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Seriously though, Ice Cube with his winning resume of movies, what were you expecting?



*At least three laughs... Right now I'm stuck on one. *


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have never watched ATHF.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> The first half was fucking great, but the second half was pretty bad. You could tell they were trying as hard as they could to make it as close to 2 hours as they could.
> 
> And Carl has a small role in the film.


Little bit of Carl means little chance of getting my 8 bucks. :cuss:

Truth: I haven't seen a movie in the theater since _Snakes on a Plane_ but i'm thinking of going this weekend.

Sabrina thats alright, Jeffdivalover is good for at least 300 laughs.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: who wants to play pool against me for some points? how about yuo sabrina?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> You should have seen Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film For Theaters.


*i may see that one soon. My sister is in so she wanted to see this one. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It only cost me $5.50, and that was a night showing.

The downtown theater where I live has a discount if you show your student ID. 

The only movies I want to see in the next few weeks is 'The Condemned' and 'Emo-man 3'





I mean 'Spider-man 3'. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: For being an "A" list actor, Tobey MacGuire does some shitty facial expressions. Spiderman 3 is looking awesome from the previews.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Im logging off for the night, bye


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am not sold on Eric Foreman playing Venom yet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Can't right now Jeff.. My computers acting up. *


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Later Brye


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I am not sold on Eric Foreman playing Venom yet.


Thats why Im not seeing it, casting can kill a movie for me


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later Brye.

In the latest preview I saw, they use a ton of CG with Topher Grace as Venom, which is going to attempt to make up for his lack of an intimidating physique.

I have faith in Sam Raimi, though. He's done a good job so far with giving characters some depth.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Can't right now Jeff.. My computers acting up. *


whats wrong with it? its kinda odd, Lady B's comp was crashed when we were playing are best of 9 series for 3500 points.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I am not sold on Eric Foreman playing Venom yet.


Me Either, I like Thomas Haden Church as sandman though.

Night Brye


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: For being an "A" list actor, Tobey MacGuire does some shitty facial expressions. Spiderman 3 is looking awesome from the previews.


*For being an "A" list actor, Nicolas Cage can only play one character and that character is monotone. 

c-ya Brye!*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> whats wrong with it? its kinda odd, Lady B's comp was crashed when we were playing are best of 9 series for 3500 points.


It froze up my computer, and I had to reboot.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am still going to see the movie I am just very skeptical.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *For being an "A" list actor, Nicolas Cage can only play one character and that character is monotone.
> 
> c-ya Brye!*


Nic Cage is a hack, he hasn't been in a "good" movie for nearly 10 years now. And yeah you are completely right about him being monotone, he's so dull.

Truth: It would be awesome if this site worked more often.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nic Cage is my arch-nemesis.

It's complicated, so I'm not going to get into it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao Derek that just sounded funny to me


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Nic Cage is my arch-nemesis.
> 
> It's complicated, so I'm not going to get into it.


I think you need to PM me that explaination sometime. :lmao
I don't like him much either though.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: UFC 70 is only a day away


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: UFC 70 is only a day away


Someone's gon' get their fuckin' head kicked off by a certain someone.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah Bisping is going to kick Sinosic's head clear off


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Me Either, I like Thomas Haden Church as sandman though.
> 
> Night Brye


Now thats an example of good casting


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

A new WWF show is being posted tonight, right?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> A new WWF show is being posted tonight, right?


I think so.

I wonder if my faction debuts tonight. :side:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hahaha!!! JDL lost to me, and the bet was 1 point!

That sucka!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Hahaha!!! JDL lost to me, and the bet was 1 point!
> 
> That sucka!


its just one stupid point!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Now thats an example of good casting


Haha yeah, Church is a capable actor so it good to see him get out of the B-Movie lingo he was in after Wings and Ned and Stacey. He was in some major crap the last few years (except Sideways).


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Anyone want to play me now?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Anyone want to play me now?


in pool? i do!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> its just one stupid point!


:lmao

It was a joke.








But......


























You MUST still pay up!  :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Where?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Where?


go to the room called Coma. 

TNC i sent that point.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: That one point you lost was your last "manhood" point jeff.

Time to Man Up!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: That one point you lost was your last "manhood" point jeff.
> 
> Time to Man Up!!!!


Man up KENTA--erm, I mean Jeff. MAN UP!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted some gifs in VIP


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> TNC i sent that point.


:yum:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: The Briscoes are suitable role model's for children of all ages. That is if you can understand what they hell they are talking about.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: The Briscoes are suitable role model's for children of all ages. That is if you can understand what they hell they are talking about.


Every kid that gets a concussion should save their brother in a tag match and get dropped on their head a bunch of times. MAN UP!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Every kid that gets a concussion should save their brother in a tag match and get dropped on their head a bunch of times.


:lmao

I'm sure he was fine by last weekend otherwise no way would they have worked that angle.
MAN UP!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm sure he was fine by last weekend otherwise no way would they have worked that angle.


Yeah, otherwise he'd be dead.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New sig


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Man up CaLi. Man Up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cali, MAN UP SON!!!

(this is starting to get old so i'm stopping now)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New sig


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Cali, MAN UP SON!!!
> 
> (this is starting to get old so i'm stopping now)


Me too.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :lmao


the *****'s online now too

EDIT: what the hell. I can't say *****


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm higher than I've ever been in my entire life.


I'm at the point where I don't want to be high anymore!


I'm too high!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm higher than I've ever been in my entire life.
> 
> 
> I'm at the point where I don't want to be high anymore!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> the *****'s online now too


Remember, that word is censored:sad:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: El Generico's BRAINBUSTAH! is the coolest move in wrestling right now, especially since El Generico looks like he would tip over picking up a gallon of milk.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: El Generico's BRAINBUSTAH! is the coolest move in wrestling right now, *especially since El Generico looks like he would tip over picking up a gallon of milk.*


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao


"Two Skinny Black Guys" was such and awesome concept for a tag team :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Holt's Yushin gif is awesome.

Do you have the one of GSP from UFC 69?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Completed a new set of gifs.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Holt's Yushin gif is awesome.
> 
> Do you have the one of GSP from UFC 69?


Yea a few, somewhere in the Big Ole thread


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

^I'll look for it in abit.



Pyro™ said:


> Completed a new set of gifs.


I posted another superstar review in the SVR2008 thread, if you're interested in reading it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel like making an acquisition.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> ^I'll look for it in abit.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted another superstar review in the SVR2008 thread, if you're interested in reading it.


Yeah I'll do it soon. First gotta post my stuff.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You are the Last Dragon You posses the Power of the glow (of the glow)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Tired and going to bed, later everyone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Night McQueen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Later McQueer.

Oh snap, got ya! :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I may watch Backlash.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: THE AMP IS HERE!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fixed my Spyware problem.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: THE AMP IS HERE!


Like the new sig gif?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: THE AMP IS HERE!


Top 5 Dead Or Alive


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Bored


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

The Rock vs. Goldberg is now on my Ipod.

That's 18 matches on my pod, and I still have over 26GB's left.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Like the new sig gif?


Meh, not a big fan of Yushin. Can't deny that he was impressive against Swick though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> The Rock vs. Goldberg is now on my Ipod.
> 
> That's 18 matches on my pod, and I still have over 26GB's left.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

The 1TB Ipod will have internet access and cost $14,000.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

orly


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

*RLY!*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*=)>*


----------



## Abyss (Aug 23, 2006)

Who?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at his sig:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/158203-pompeyfan.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Look at his sig:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/158203-pompeyfan.html


ok...

Are you guys going to post a show tonight?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> ok...
> 
> Are you guys going to post a show tonight?


The show would of been posted already but Monty has been gone the whole day. I would write it, but he has stuff written that I haven't saw yet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hopeuflly he'll pop up soon. If you guys ever need help with ideas PM me and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea people have been messaging me on MSN or giving me PM's on here. Its cool. Ideas are welcome. Just as long as they aren't over the top, Russo like ideas. Wait, that could be a good thing:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching an episode of NWA-WCW TV from April '85.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yea people have been messaging me on MSN or giving me PM's on here. Its cool. Ideas are welcome. Just as long as they aren't over the top, Russo like ideas. Wait, that could be a good thing:side:


Hey all I suggested was another tornahoe. Mainevent and RBD are cool but a P.I.M.P needs more :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd love to see some more swerves. Those are always great. Not Russo swerves though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek. We didn't forget about the swerves


Alabaster Holt said:


> Hey all I suggested was another tornahoe. Mainevent and RBD are cool but a P.I.M.P needs more :side:


You greedy nig. Good luck getting Bethany and Aussie to be tornahoes


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Good.

Refresh my memory, who else were you planning on putting in the J.O.B. squad? (if you guys are going to go with that)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Red Scare's group finisher has to be called the "Hammer and Sickle".


Monty will know why if you don't


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Sounds good to me


Derek said:


> Good.
> 
> Refresh my memory, who else were you planning on putting in the J.O.B. squad? (if you guys are going to go with that)


I was joking with you but I said Cashfire, MNMTeamonscene and I am Mad.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

oh. ok. 

Truth- Going to bed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

John Carter is the ultimate jobber.


Jimmy "The Boogie Woogie Man" Valient pisses me off.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

Fresh morning start, soon I will have my first soccer match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi peple.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jim Ross talking about Jeff Hardy said:


> I would suggest he is a main eventer now, in my mind’s eye. Jeff is one of the most popular performers in the entire WWE. If Jeff continues to steer the course, I am sure more success will come his way. “*Rainbow Hair*” is hugely talented


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Ha. What an asshole.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Ha. What an asshole.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


You're on notice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You're on notice.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


wep 4 wep?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> wep 4 wep?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth; I had a very enjoyable night last night :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm here, hey everone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth; I had a very enjoyable night last night :side:


You're fucked if she's pregnant.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You're fucked if she's pregnant.



Didn't get quite that far 

Hey Knightmace


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Won soccer 3-1


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Arsenal vs Spurs tonight. WOOOO!!!! I can just tell Ade is going to have a cracker.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

NCK said:


> Truth - Won soccer 3-1


My season has been delayed because the lack of rain has ruined most fields


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Didn't get quite that far
> 
> Hey Knightmace


Only a BJ huh? Well, hopefully she swallowed. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Ste got head :agree:

'What does everybody want'

What does everybody need'[/AlSnow]


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

:side:

Good guessing guys


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I have no interest in Arsenal/Spurs as it means fuck all, I might not even watch it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Bah, my feet hurt


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Didn't get quite that far
> 
> Hey Knightmace


Dr. Dre I haven't seen you around, how are you?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I have no interest in Arsenal/Spurs as it means fuck all, I might not even watch it.


It's all about pride. That's what I'm loving so much about this match. If Arsenal were playing any one else tonight it would mean fuck all, but against spurs I can just sit back and enjoy the match without the worry that the loss will cost us.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> 'What does everybody want'
> 
> What does everybody need'[/AlSnow]


Money in the bank.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Dr. Dre I haven't seen you around, how are you?


I'm incredibly good thanks, you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> 'What does everybody want'
> 
> What does everybody need'[/AlSnow]


:lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Where is the FA Cup being played at? I'll probably support Man Utd over Chelsea.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Wembley.

I'm supporting Chelsea, no offense Role Model.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

NCK said:


> Where is the FA Cup being played at? I'll probably support Man Utd over Chelsea.


The new and improved Wembley Stadium on May 13.

Of course you'll support United. Anyone but the scum.



> I'm supporting Chelsea, no offense Role Model.


:shocked: I'm offended.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I'm incredibly good thanks, you?


Just chillin


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Going up GF's in 30 mins.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> I'm offended.


No offense Steve either 



> Just chillin


Cool


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm heading to bed. Later, guys.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Inabit Diesel


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I still don't know if I'm going to the FA Cup Final, my Dad says he thinks he has tickets though. :$


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> No offense Steve either
> 
> 
> 
> Cool


Check your user cp


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - I still don't know if I'm going to the FA Cup Final, my Dad says he thinks he has tickets though. :$


So you're calling your dad a liar :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Untill I see them, yes he's a liar.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Night Diesel, hello people


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I'm going now bye.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Check your user cp




Inabit POD 

Hello Sargey


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi Role Model, Sargey and assorted sluts.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Football Manager really shits me up the wall sometimes. I'm top of the Conference and just lost to the team coming last. Now I'm in serious risk of not getting direct promotion


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Cya POD, hey Dre 

Hey Cowie too


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I find it a bit funny that none of the top title championship matches at Backlash are a standard 1 on 1 regular wrestling match. There's a Last Man Standing, 1 on 1 yes, but it's a gimmick match, a 3 on 1 and a 4 way.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They're learning from TNA by having no normal 1 on 1 matches at PPV's.

Hows' it going Sargey?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-It is now 2 am here and I just got home.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm ok thanks, not much happening to make life exciting at the moment though, you?

And yes I find it quite odd that all the top championship matches are not straight 1v1's, but I suppose it makes it more interesting/unique than what they had at the Rumble :side:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-It is now 2 am here and I just got home.


Dirrrrrrty stop out


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Tonight I met D-lo Brown(again), Al Snow and some local wreslters that go by the names of Superstar Shane Matthews, Helfyre, Blanchard Brothers(Wildest tag team in the northwest), JB Luce, and Wage Reichten. I think thats all...


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Awesome! I'd love to meet Al Snow.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Night Diesel, hello people


Hi Sargey


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Truth: I had a fucked up night which involved my friend and I seeing a building start on fire, and we were like, first on scene. Got to watch the sucker burn down, and engulf another building next to it, and then a crowd gathered to watch the fire fighters do their job. We watched them fight the fire for about 2 hours, then headed home. We gotta go to Harrow more often. Strange things happen all the time when we're there. :side:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Smoooooch Codes

Truth: Highschool Musical is assaulting my ears AGAIN


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

'ello Kris, ma'am.

Truth: My lungs got trashed from all the smoke inhalation. They had no crowd control, so we were real close to the buildings and were pretty much engulfed in smoke.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Did D'Lo do his crazy head shaking taunt? :$
I have heard Al Snow is a really nice guy too, so would have been great to meet him!

Hey mace =)


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes I had a hell of a day as well. First I got up at 1 pm and took a shower. Left the house at 2 pm to go to meet and greet that D-lo Brown was suppose to be at but he never showed and I ended up waiting for 3 hours for him but the cool thing is that I got to meet and talk to the local wrestler by the name of JB Luce and he was an awesome guy. I then came home from there for about 20 minutes and sat on the porch until I left at 5:45 pm to get in the wrestling event. The doors opened at 6 and I got there at 5:58. Sat in the armory for a half an hour until the show started and was there until about 11 pm. Had some fun there and the guys took some crazy fuckin bumps. Then at 11:30 we went to the bar and restaraunt where I met all those guys and was there for about 2 hours before I decided it was time to go home and get some sleep. However I get home and the first thing I do is get on this damn forum.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Did D'Lo do his crazy head shaking taunt? :$
> I have heard Al Snow is a really nice guy too, so would have been great to meet him!
> 
> Hey mace =)


Nothing much, you?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I am going to make my dinner soon...I must attempt the cooking of lasagna


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I've only ever ate lasanga once, and it made me feel sick


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh dear 

I have it once every few months, but I have spaghetti every week :agree:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sargey said:


> I am going to make my dinner soon...I must attempt the cooking of lasagna


:yum: But like what Dre said, the same thing happened to me.


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

Truth I just got a shit load of free stuff from the Reds game (which we won). I got free tickets, shirt and hat plus after the game i shook david crofts and berick barnes hands.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Great I just wrote out my whole day and nobody cares. Thats awesome!


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

But the Reds suck? :$ 

I read it, but I don't know what to say except COOL YOU MET D'LO!


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

^^^ Lol cuz every one is injured both games they won I went to so yeh I should go to everyone of their games and they might win, nice to see ben tune score in his last home game he always has been one of my favourites.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Souths > Reds  Hehe.

Ok going to make dinner now


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Great I just wrote out my whole day and nobody cares. Thats awesome!


Welcome to the world.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Great I just wrote out my whole day and nobody cares. Thats awesome!


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I also got to hold the BAW Championship belt on my shoulder and take a picture with D-lo(He is the world champion).


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Souths > Reds  Hehe.
> 
> Ok going to make dinner now


:no: Souths were getting raped last year, the reds would have been going equivently well in union to souths had in league if we didn't lose so many of our key players to injury.... My dad is making dinner on the BBQ for us so have fun with that.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Am I talking about last year? No


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am gonna check if the new WWF show is up and then Im out. Peace the f out.


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Am I talking about last year? No


No but dude just cuz the Bunnies get a couple of wins doesn't mean they are gonna go the whole way, it's only the start of the season it will be interested to see how well they can hold it together through the whole season I think at best they will just scrape into the eight, maybe not even that.

And btw Broncos > Rabitohs


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - 1 of my USB ports is broken and I can't have my mouse in at the same time as my External Hard-drive which has all my music. The only music I have on my computer's hard-drive is one Kaiser Chiefs album which I'm listening to over and over again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm tired as hell


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

jeffhardy42 said:


> No but dude just cuz the Bunnies get a couple of wins doesn't mean they are gonna go the whole way, it's only the start of the season it will be interested to see how well they can hold it together through the whole season I think at best they will just scrape into the eight, maybe not even that.
> 
> And btw Broncos > Rabitohs


Yes but when you look at the Reds, they haven't done too well for a while (I am not much of a super 12/14 fan, but I know that much)

Plus the Rabbits have a reason; they came back into the competition with barely any money and no star players, and now we finally have the ability to get stars, and its turning us around.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sargey, you have a vey unusual usertitle but yet cool.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Going back to bed.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Thankyou Mace , goodnight Angle


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Cya Angle


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - going to pick up my Dad who has come back from Iraq  6 months went pretty fast.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - going to pick up my Dad who has come back from Iraq  6 months went pretty fast.


 Thats great to hear.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth" Going back to sleep for the rest of the night, bye Sargey, Dr.Dre. and everone else


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Night Mace!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Night Mace!


:lmao


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sargey said:


>





Sargey said:


> Night Mace!


'Night Mace' sounds exactly like 'Knightmace'.

Others may not find it funny but I'm a sucker for a play on words.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

I hate hippies soo bad.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I enjoyed SmackDown for the most part.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: Im hearing good things but i havent seen it yet. Man i shouldn't drink before rugby .


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That's probably not a very good idea. I hope you didn't drink too much.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Fucking Mum wants to watch some movie which means I may not get to watch Arsenal v Spur


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL

Be aggressive.

Take your channel.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Smack her over, yeah its not a good idea to drink before training but mum is here and i like have to celebrate.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> LOL
> 
> Be aggressive.
> 
> Take your channel.


I'll try to convince her out of it. That's all I can do because after all she puts the food on the plate


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Why do women have smaller feet, so they can stand closer to the sink :lmao.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi everyone.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello im here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Master DG™ said:


> Why do women have smaller feet, so they can stand closer to the sink :lmao.


I never found that funny :$


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> I never found that funny :$


 Hey David whats up.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> I never found that funny :$


 Same. Ben, try a joke book next time!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: Hangovers suck. :sad:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

EGame said:


> Truth: Hangovers suck. :sad:


:agree:  

*truth;* west ham > everton


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

xTOMx said:


> :agree:
> 
> *truth; west ham > everton*


You made a mistake, I will fix it for you.

Everton > West Ham :agree:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> You made a mistake, I will fix it for you.
> 
> Everton > West Ham :agree:


:no: :no: :no: 
West Ham > Everton


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

xTOMx said:


> :no: :no: :no:
> West Ham > Everton


5th > 18th


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

1st > all.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> 5th > 18th


:banplz: 

hayabusa > ROH



Role Model said:


> 1st > all.


:ns


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Role Model said:


> 1st > all.


I knew that was coming :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

'Glory, glory man united'  :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Haven't really had any glory for years though.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

At least your not going to spend next season in the championship.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn shitty Arseanl vs Spurs stream :cuss:





Tom said:


> At least your not going to spend next season in the championship.


^^^ Quoted for truth


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Damn shitty Arseanl vs Spurs stream :cuss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You never know, your only player who seems to care, Tevez, might keep you up.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You never know, your only player who seems to care, Tevez, might keep you up.


Hope so :$


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

TOM - 'THE WORLD IS YOURS' says:
im gna get drunk
David says:
that's not suprising. come quarter to 5 you will want to drown your sorrows


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> 1st > all.


 12th >>> All


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> TOM - 'THE WORLD IS YOURS' says:
> im gna get drunk
> David says:
> that's not suprising. come quarter to 5 you will want to drown your sorrows


:$ :topic:

truth; i prefer my old avatar


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> 12 >>> All


You're a Newcastle fan? 

Actually, let's say no more about it :agree:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> You're a Newcastle fan?
> 
> Actually, let's say no more about it :agree:


Damn Straight!

Oh, I insist! We must talk more! 

12th >>> 18th! 12th >>> 18th! 12th >>> 18th!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

LA Galaxy > all of your nub teams


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> LA Galaxy > all of your nub teams


 Please tell me you support LA Galaxy because you're from LA, not just because Beckham moved there...


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> LA Galaxy > all of your nub teams


:no: :ns 



mysteriorocks619 said:


> Damn Straight!
> 
> Oh, I insist! We must talk more!
> 
> 12th >>> 18th! 12th >>> 18th! 12th >>> 18th!


:bs: 

Truth; West Ham > Newcastle


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello all


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :no: :ns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mate, this is 2006, not 1906. Keep up!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Mate, this is 2006, not 1906. Keep up!


lol


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Great im coming in when a huge Soccer brawl is up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Tom's Avatar rules


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Please tell me you support LA Galaxy because you're from LA, not just because Beckham moved there...


lol, I was being sarcastic.

MLS is so garbage 

I get my soccer fix every 4 years.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> lol


 

Just learn to realize what year we're in and you'll be fine!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; david went into my cp and changed my avatar from a hammers one to a everton *scum* one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; david went into my cp and changed my avatar from a hammers one to a everton *scum* one.


:shocked::no: Everton Badge > West Ham Badge


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Going out with my mates now. Later everyone

Ps. NUFC >>> All.  Cya


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

^ Cya buddy.

How can you say that david the everton one sucks, our one is sick, we got a castle.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi Tom

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Is it just me or can I not find the calendar or members list?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/calendar.php

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/online.php


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

But they aren't on the index are they?

No not the online list the members list.

pfft memberlist.php said member list no longer available and directed me to the index.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Is it just me or can I not find the calendar or members list?


 Heya Cowie. How are you? xxx

Truth; new avatar


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Tom's Avatar is lies! Banned :shocked:

Hmmm the Calendar hasn't been on the index since the change.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm here


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

DavidEFC said:


> Tom's Avatar is lies! Banned :shocked:
> 
> Hmmm the Calendar hasn't been on the index since the change.


Oh OK that's possible 

Tom, I'm all excited about Big Brother starting tomorrow. The opening show was recorded tonight with goons from an unofficial site recording and live streaming to the internet. They shut the show down until the stream got shut. They were offering 12k plasma screens to the audience to dob in the person streaming. It's all excitement here


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Tom's Avatar is lies! Banned :shocked:
> 
> Hmmm the Calendar hasn't been on the index since the change.


If i had a penny for everytime you've told me your going to ban me id be a very rich man by now.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> If i had a penny for everytime you've told me your going to ban me id be a very rich man by now.


:lmao

*EDIT* Anybody want to add me on MSN im so bored [email protected]


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

THREAD KILLA!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

...


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- dum de dum dum


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Back, hey B


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Suppose i better sign into MSN.

David, here is my new one: [email protected]

Anyone can add me, even wanabee stalkers.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

omg even me? I am a stalker ^_^


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* Suppose i better sign into MSN.
> 
> David, here is my new one: [email protected]
> 
> Anyone can add me, even wanabee stalkers.


 Hey Peter whats up.

Oh and Bethany whats your MSN.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Peter says:
o.0
Peter says:
Hey. 
Bethany - The one who ruins lives. Yeah, that Bethany says:
Hello
Bethany - The one who ruins lives. Yeah, that Bethany says:
OMG
Peter says:
Who are Watford loing to today?
Bethany - The one who ruins lives. Yeah, that Bethany says:
losing
Bethany - The one who ruins lives. Yeah, that Bethany says:
lol
Peter says:


Bethany - The one who ruins lives. Yeah, that Bethany says:
Man City

---

Tom, learn something from Bethany. Dont deny the truth!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

mine email is

[email protected]


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> mine email is
> 
> [email protected]


 Mine is [email protected]


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> mine email is
> 
> [email protected]


You have bee warned.

DUN, DUN, DUNNNNNN!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Lady B said:


> mine email is
> 
> [email protected]


It doesn't work


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Hoping for wins for Sunderland, Millwall, Charlton, Oxford and Utd today.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

and Watford!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> It doesn't work


Does for me...

:agree:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm Back


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> and Watford!


Pfft

AFC Bournemouth > Liverpool > Everton > Watford


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

FFS 1-0 West Ham


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: back?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

For david. 



> 12 mins: Goal by Bobby Zamora (West Ham) left-footed (top-left of goal) from right channel (25 yards).West Ham 1-0 Everton. Assist (pass) by Yossi Benayoun (West Ham) from right channel.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I love the look on Kennedy's face :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> *Truth-* Suppose i better sign into MSN.
> 
> David, here is my new one: [email protected]
> 
> Anyone can add me, even wanabee stalkers.


What a second. Were you Fasho on NGW?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

xTOMx said:


> For david.


For Tom


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

West Ham should be better than Everton, but they aren't.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

I just came from my soccer tournament's first day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Role Model said:


> West Ham should be better than Everton, but they aren't.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tevez > Everton.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> West Ham should be better than Everton, but they aren't.


That's a bit of an exageration. West Ham may have some good attacking players but their defence is fully shite.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If every player played like they are capable of and actually cared, they'd be in the top 8.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Arsenal have lost to West Ham twice this season in the Premier League and beaten Man Utd twice in the Premier League this season. I find that hilarious. It really highlights the randomness of Arsenal and West Ham's performances.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I slept so hardcore yesterday it was fucking awesome. I really needed to catch up on my rest from the last week.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* WWE should induct this kid into the HOF


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: just finished looking at Namie's 'Live Style' concert. :agree:

Sup guys.


----------



## Madina Lake (Apr 9, 2007)

TRUTH: The rants section isnt as amusing as it used to be.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - You only joined this year. :side:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

x-Madina-Lake-x said:


> TRUTH: The rants section isnt as amusing as it used to be.


*Truth:* Wonder who this rejoiner is.

Sup.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

x-Madina-Lake-x said:


> TRUTH: The rants section isnt as amusing as it used to be.


Maybe you ought to create a Rant on how boring the Rants Section is. That will make it more amusing.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

You're up late rko. My eyes are hanging out of my figgin head.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

x-Madina-Lake-x said:


> TRUTH: The rants section isnt as amusing as it used to be.


You joined this month


Gots to be a rejoiner


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Cowie said:


> You're up late rko. My eyes are hanging out of my figgin head.


I've been watching the soccer. The match just finished so I'll probaby hit the hay soon. I want bother watching United v Boro.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: about to make another Namie banner.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just woke up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Being like Jeffdivalover now...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Being like Jeffdivalover now...


I was just posting the truth...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*= Ratings*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: NBA playoffs start today, but Laker game is tomarrow.


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank God for Jermaine Jenas...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *= Ratings*


LMAO Main-event of Raw?

Truth-WCW is unbanned. Won't post the hb smiley. Since it seems like the uncool thing to do for some reason.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *= Ratings*


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - My head hurts. Woke up with a huge headache, but I can't fall back to sleep, so I came on here.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: talkin to my cuz...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - My head hurts. Woke up with a huge headache, but I can't fall back to sleep, so I came on here.


Hey John


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - My head hurts. Woke up with a huge headache, but I can't fall back to sleep, so I came on here.


Same here D, I have a damn sinus headache or something.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sup Diesel


Tempest said:


> Truth: talkin to my cuz...


Sup. Get an idea of what your going to do for WFGF? Or did you already do it?


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Same here D, I have a damn sinus headache or something.


Probably best not to stare at a screen. Best bet is a darkened room and some rest. Damn sinuses, the bain of our existence eh?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: diesel beat me in pool = 100% pure luck.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Brian, Eric, K.

Not much is up, just that I woke up not too long ago. About to pop in a DVD of some sort. What about you, Headliner?

Truth - I'm pretty sure I'm catching UFC 70 tonight. Waiting for the call from my friend.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yo Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup 24k


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: diesel beat me in pool = 100% pure luck.


Yeah, I guess all the other times I creamed your ass was luck too, right?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, I guess all the other times I creamed your ass was luck too, right?


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, I guess all the other times I creamed your ass was luck too, right?


yeah it was luck.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah it was luck.


Or you just suck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pool fanatic.....


Diesel said:


> Hey Brian, Eric, K.
> 
> Not much is up, just that I woke up not too long ago. About to pop in a DVD of some sort. What about you, Headliner?
> 
> Truth - I'm pretty sure I'm catching UFC 70 tonight. Waiting for the call from my friend.


Nothing much. Waiting for Monty to get on so the show can be posted.:sad: I guess we'll just have to say this week was taped and shown on Saturday:sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Or you just suck


is that a challenge brye?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Pool fanatic.....
> 
> Nothing much. Waiting for Monty to get on so the show can be posted.:sad: I guess we'll just have to say this week was taped and shown on Saturday:sad:


Weren't you guys overseas this week, that could cause a delay. That or the booker was too drunk last night


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> is that a challenge brye?


not really


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> not really


alright, brye best of 7, 2000 points. go to the room Coma. im going to beat you bad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Weren't you guys overseas this week, that could cause a delay. That or the booker was too drunk last night


Ya! Thats the reason.:side: Damn timezones.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Christ that was a long ban.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> alright, brye best of 7, 2000 points. go to the room Coma. im going to beat you bad.


Do you read my posts when you reply? I said I wasn't challenging you


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Back, Dubya

JDL why don't you find a real pool hall to go play in, i'm sure you'd fit right in.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Welcome Back, Dubya


Thanks.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW!!!!!

The TTT thread is back. Rejoice.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Do you read my posts when you reply? I said I wasn't challenging you


Chicken.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey, WCWs back.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome back WCW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Christ that was a long ban.


Ya. Days go by slower when you're banned. Maybe?

Now this thread can be fun again...unless people ruin it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> WCW!!!!!
> 
> The TTT thread is back. Rejoice.


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> :hb


Honestly, it did sort of suck without you dude.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

welcome back WCW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I should refrain from talking about the indy rule ever again.



Wait....




WHAT INDY RULE!!!?!?!?!?


:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I should refrain from talking about the indy rule ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Whom do I PM to get my account back?


----------



## MAVSFAN (Jun 24, 2002)

Truth: I love it when Vince McMahon has one of his going insane promos on WWE TV. It makes for entertaining TV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Whom do I PM to get my account back?


I think you need to wait a few days and it comes back


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Now this thread can be fun again...unless people ruin it.


Truth - I hate to let you know that this thread has been ruined for awhile.

Truth - I was watching the Raptors/Nets game, but it's halftime. So I'm watching the Tigers game until the other game comes back on.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I hate to let you know that this thread has been ruined for awhile.


Mr.Perfect who do you think will win between Nets and Raptors Series?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Whom do I PM to get my account back?


You need to PM an Admin.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> Mr.Perfect who do you think will win between Nets and Raptors Series?


Truth - I bet Killswitch 5,000 points that the Nets would win the series.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

A safe bet is PM'ing Administrator, WCW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Whom do I PM to get my account back?


One of the admins. But they will probably just see it and do put it back.


Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I hate to let you know that this thread has been ruined for awhile.


Thats your opinion. I dont really care too much about the whole "the first TTT thread was the best" thing. Things change. You might not like it, but I have no problem with it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> A safe bet is PM'ing Administrator, WCW.


Yeah, that too :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I bet Killswitch 5,000 points that the Nets would win the series.


damn!. do you want to play some yahoo pool for 2000 points?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> A safe bet is PM'ing Administrator, WCW.


I shall.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Going out tonight. :hb


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> damn!. do you want to play some yahoo pool for 2000 points?


Truth - No, lol. I really suck at yahoo pool. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> One of the admins. But they will probably just see it and do put it back.
> 
> Thats your opinion. I dont really care too much about the whole "the first TTT thread was the best" thing. Things change. You might not like it, but I have no problem with it.


This thread was so much better when I was typing out this post then when you are going to read it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - No, lol. I really suck at yahoo pool. :$


come on you can't be that bad. lets make it best of 7 for 2,000 points. and if you lose best of 7, i will give you a rematch. so deal?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Trut - I was flicking channels, and came by 8 Mile. I've seen this movie so much, but meh, not much else is on.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Orlando's gonna sweep the Pistons.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> come on you can't be that bad. lets make it best of 7 for 2,000 points. and if you lose best of 7, i will give you a rematch. so deal?


Truth - Yes I'm that bad. I'm watching basketball now (since it's back on). I'll play you in a few days.

Edit- Gotta love Crowley's sarcasm. I would give you all my points if that happened lol.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

sarcasm 

Dwights gonna jam so hard on 'Sheed he'll break the backboard and probably take a dump on his head for good measure.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Yes I'm that bad. I'm watching basketball now (since it's back on). I'll play you in a few days.
> 
> Edit- Gotta love Crowley's sarcasm. I would give you all my points if that happened lol.


ok. im watching too, its jump ball right now.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: damn! 9-0 run


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok. im watching too, its jump ball right now.


We don't need the play by play, if it was that important we would be watching it right now.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I think that the Pistons will win it in 5 and that may even be generous.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just got in. Hi


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I think that the Pistons will win it in 5 and that may even be generous.


want to play some pool? i can watch the playoffs and play pool.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

sure where?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

This Toronto/Jersey series is really the only interesting match up in the first round of the east, the rest I find dreadfully boring. The west one's are shit too, alot of people (idiots) are picking the Warriors over Dallas, lmao. If they take it to 6 I'd be suprised. Unfortunate AK47 is injured, else Houston/Utah would be fucking insane.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> want to play some pool? i can watch the playoffs and play pool.


Is there a Yahoo pool forum you can join somewhere?

And before you ask no I don't want to play pool with you.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> sure where?


go to Coma.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm about to work on the 'Challenge Of The Titans' mode in GOW2.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Randy Orton marks are so hilarious.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

WCW said:


> Randy Orton marks are so hilarious.


Hi.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

> In honor of the families affected by the tragedies at Virginia Tech, we are asking people that can to wear Maroon and Orange to the show tomorrow night. Lets show our support for the University and these families.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Hermie Sadler and the UWF Staff!!


Truth - Nice move by Hermie and the UWF there. I figured Hermie might do some kind of tribute at those shows this weekend, especially with him being from Emporia, VA.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just got on hi


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> Randy Orton marks are so hilarious.


I take offense to that


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Nas

Truth: Went on a "date" today, dont know if it went so well


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi frankie whats up?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hi frankie whats up?


I'm doing good just watching tv I just banned johnharper13. How are you?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I'm doing good just watching tv I just banned johnharper13. How are you?


good job, he got annoying. im good, watching nba playoffs, and played dark church in pool. so are you enjoying you're weekend?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching New Jersey beat up Toronto.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:



> I take offense to that


I was more referring to people like this gentleman: 



MrRKO said:


> OMG!!! talk about an overreaction!
> 
> the guy damaged a hotel room............ so what??? i can't believe that people are calling for the future of the wwe to be sacked over something like this......honestly, who really cares? celebrities get away with a lot more than this all the time
> 
> ...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seems like Plagiarism is the cool thing to do now on here:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/332747-motyc-thread-2007-a-4.html


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alright, Im hooking up Xbox live, if you dont see me for a few days now its because I fucked up my computer when trying to connect it, happened yesturday :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

It's doing good so far just going to be working on the forums.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Good luck Brye


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Playing Front Mission 4


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> It's doing good so far just going to be working on the forums.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I was working on my Promo for the World Cup and realized it sucks so I am starting over again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Well I tried, lost my internet connection then changed back and my computers working again


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Unforgiven '01


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeff go to the forums and look at the logo on top do you like it? I just found out how to add a logo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn computer, no more Xbox live I guess


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You watching the game today Brye? It's on Fox in a half hour


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> You watching the game today Brye? It's on Fox in a half hour


Yeah, I'll be watching it. Seeing my Xbox Live doesn't work I have no reason not to anyway


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, I'll be watching it. Seeing my Xbox Live doesn't work I have no reason not to anyway


:hb


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth:

An english band did a cover of Break Stuff and where Fred says "Everything is fucked, everybody sucks" he says "Everything is wack, everyones a twat".


Golden, to me at least.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching my Offspring DVD. 

Currently on the 'Can't Repeat' music video.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome match up


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Im very hungry its late to have dinner.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> Awesome match up


:lmao LOL!! Like The Miz and Big Vis are going to sell tickets!!


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Brye said:


> Awesome match up


That's got match of the year written all over it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awesome ticket sales.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Watching Team RAW vs. Team Smackdown from Survivor Series 05


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

> - Nunzio defeated Gregory Helms


Im hoping this is only because the house show was in Italy. If not I have a feeling Helms is going to be buried


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The shittiest thing about sim leagues, is that only a quarter of them work out. The rest just die a slow painful death, yet people keep creating them...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* This orange/pineapple popsicle is fire


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm watching a live performance of 'The Kids Aren't Alright' on The Offspring DVD, and right near the end this chick hops on stage and jumps onto Dexter. He just smiled, took a second pause, then kept on singing.

I laughed. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can you play Xbox Live and be on the internet at the same time?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ Randy Orton is a terrible employee


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* If someone asks me to describe wrestling in one sentence, it's this: _Pro wrestling a fake fight between guys wearing their underwear._


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Truth ~ Randy Orton is a terrible employee


Rivera's gonna blow it again today :flip


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Rivera's gonna blow it again today :flip


He was terrible last night. I'm not too confident in the Yankees starting pitchers for these next two games going against Beckett and Dice K, so who knows if Rivera will evern have a save situation.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> He was terrible last night. I'm not too confident in the Yankees starting pitchers for these next two games going against Beckett and Dice K, so who knows if Rivera will evern have a save situation.


:lmao:hb


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Found this at another wrestling board dated 2/17/2001



> tix went on sale today for Nitro/Thunder at the Bi-Lo center on 3/6.....to add to the "excitement" Ric Flair was going to be on hand signing autographs......tix went on sale at 10 am.....i arrived at 11:10 since i just wanted to meet Flair again and wasnt going to buy tix.......what i got to see was Flair getting in his limo to leave 50mins early....when i inquired at the box office, as to why he was leaving early, they said no one showed up!! just for curiousity, i asked what the best available they had left was..... SECOND ROW RINGSIDE FACING THE MAIN CAMERA!!!!! an hour and 10 mins later and they still had 2nd row.......just checked a few mins ago and they still had 5th row ringside facing the camera, 8 hrs after they went on sale...... OUCH!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

BBQs on warm days = ratings.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: just came back from watering the grass.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Red Sox >>> Yankees


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Joe Buck = ratings


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alright Im trying Xbox Live once more


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching the Wings game and hoping that they win this one.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Yay... More DVDs came today. Guess I'll have to skip out on that UFC show tonight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Skipping a free UFC PPV for DVD's that will be there tomorrow :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Yay... More DVDs came today. Guess I'll have to skip out on that UFC show tonight.


Nice move. UFC is ugly


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Skipping a free UFC PPV for DVD's that will be there tomorrow :no:


Yep. Bad Blood 2004 Hell in a Cell between Shawn Michaels v.s HHH > Any UFC event ever.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That will probably be true for tonight's event but UFC 66 >> Bad Blood 2004.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: just posted my wfgf entry...I don't like it but it'll have to do.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Yep. Bad Blood 2004 Hell in a Cell between Shawn Michaels v.s HHH > Any UFC event ever.


So I guess your taking the day/evening shift for Jeffdivalover? (Killing threads)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> So I guess your taking the day/evening shift for Jeffdivalover? (Killing threads)


Do you want to play Yahoo pool?

I love Sabrina

..and Kobe Bryant!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Do you want to play Yahoo pool?
> 
> I love Sabrina
> 
> ..and Kobe Bryant!!!!


tomarrow


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I can't wait until the WNBA season starts. I'm axnious to see how, Ivory & L. Harding do in their rookie year. :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Do you want to play Yahoo pool?
> 
> I love Sabrina
> 
> ..and Kobe Bryant!!!!


*Sabrina! After I watch Kobe Bryant to do want to play pool? I'll make sure I lose to you Sabrina.*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: The Tell a lie thread = No ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Sabrina! After I watch Kobe Bryant to do want to play pool? I'll make sure I lose to you Sabrina.*


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm confused currently....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm confused currently....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm confused currently....


How come?

Truth: I'm currently watching American Dad, not as good as Family Guy, but still very funny.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Sabrina! After I watch Kobe Bryant to do want to play pool? I'll make sure I lose to you Sabrina.*


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm confused currently....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Meh, I never really liked American Dad


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: It annoys me when I say "Dont Press Your Luck" and people say its "Dont Push Your Luck".


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Meh, I never really liked American Dad


I only really started watching it the other day. The problem with it is that everyone instantly compares it to Family Guy (like me :$) so it always seems bad in comparison.



Refuse said:


> Truth: It annoys me when I say "Dont Press Your Luck" and people say its "Dont Push Your Luck".


That because it is "Dont Push Your Luck"


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: listening to Kiley Dean...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I only really started watching it the other day. The problem with it is that *everyone instantly compares it to Family Guy (like me :$*) so it always seems bad in comparison.


Thats what I do too. I just never found it as funny as Family Guy or other shows like it


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Listening to a new Break Stuff cover that I love.



MrMondayNight™ said:


> I only really started watching it the other day. The problem with it is that everyone instantly compares it to Family Guy (like me :$) so it always seems bad in comparison.
> 
> 
> That because it is "Dont Push Your Luck"


Dont press your luck. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: listening to Kiley Dean...


Who?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: MrMondayNight™ posted a horrific pic in the random pic thread.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Why do you guys not like jeffdivalover?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: MrMondayNight™ posted a horrific pic in the random pic thread.


:$

I was just trying to annoy you, I don't agree with the pic.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: MrMondayNight™ posted a horrific pic in the random pic thread.


:lmao I just saw it


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: jeffdivalover annoys me because of the way he types.

Also the fact that he just talks about Yahoo Pool.



Edit: Lol MrMondayNight™.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao I just saw it


I aim to please 

Truth: A Talking German goldfish = Ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Listening to The Offspring. 

Truth - I'm not in the best mood currently...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I aim to please
> 
> Truth: A Talking German goldfish = Ratings


Yeah, he's pretty much the Stewie of the show and Roger is the Brian of it


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Listening to a LB Metallica cover.

Im in an alright mood, hope you can lighten your mood soon John.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Listening to The Offspring.
> 
> *Truth - I'm not in the best mood currently...*


How come? :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Why do you guys not like jeffdivalover?


I don't hate him. I would of actually said the same thing if he was here.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm not in the best mood currently...


Why? :$

Truth: Gonna watch Live Cage Rage now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> How come? :sad:


Just some bullshit I was told about today. Long story. I'd rather not go into detail about it again, as I just explained it to someone on MSN.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Just some bullshit I was told about today. Long story. I'd rather not go into detail about it again, as I just explained it to someone on MSN.


Thats ok man, no need to explain.:sad:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I saw TMNT today and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Tank Abbot in Cage Rage = Major Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Going to "watch sumin in the telly for an hour"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel. Look at my usertitle. Then think this: " Me > Bullshit".


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I don't know what Headliner and Diesel know, and probably shouldn't try and find out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I don't know what Headliner and Diesel know, and probably shouldn't try and find out.


Quiet Jobber!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Quiet Jobber!


I know my place :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I know my place :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's the final Countdown!!!!!!!!!

:$ kick ass song


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Diesel. Look at my usertitle. Then think this: " Me > Bullshit".


:agree: 

Still lame ass stuff, though...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> It's the final Countdown!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :$ kick ass song


Are you watching an American Dragon match?

I do love that song I must confess


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Making A Kennedy banner that I am sure will piss off some Kennedy marks :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kennedy > the haters

!!11!!!!11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Making A Kennedy banner that I am sure will piss off some Kennedy marks :side:


Coolness 

Truth: Cena banners piss off more people than any other banners.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Are you watching an American Dragon match?
> 
> I do love that song I must confess


no I'm not watching the American Dragon match


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> no I'm not watching the American Dragon match


That song is his entrance theme.

Silly WWE fan


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm gonna log off for a bit. Bye.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Kennedy > the haters
> 
> !!11!!!!11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111!


:flip


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> That song is his entrance theme.
> 
> Silly WWE fan


Oh :$

See ya John


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

........KENNNNEDY!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Later Diesel.

Bout time you're getting to that Kennedy banner Holt.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Later Diesel.
> 
> Bout time you're getting to that Kennedy banner Holt.


Hey hush ******


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I may actually watch UFC tonight.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Coolness
> 
> Truth: Cena banners piss off more people than any other banners.


I hate the melina banners because I have to look at her face.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Later John.

Truth: You can mock all you want, but you won't be laughing when Kennedy surpasses Flair, Rock and Austin, and confirms himself as the greatest of all time :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I may actually watch UFC tonight.


:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kennedy is already the greatest of all time. Fact, not fiction.


********** best ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Later John.
> 
> Truth: You can mock all you want, but you won't be laughing when Kennedy surpasses _*Flair*_, Rock and Austin, and confirms himself as the greatest of all time :side:


_*NO.*_


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kennedy is already the greatest of all time. Fact, not fiction.


********** best ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb


:hb


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> _*NO.*_


SARCASM.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Hey hush ******


Nigs always late on stuff:no:

Except me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> SARCASM.


It's not even acceptable as sarcasm.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's not even acceptable as sarcasm.


Meh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-I have no idea how to respond to Cashfire: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/336882-2-favorite-nwo-beatdowns-ever-2.html#post3991778


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

YOU'RE BACK! YAAAY!

Dubya-See-Dubya! Dubya-See-Dubya!


> Truth-I have no idea how to respond to Cashfire:http://www.wrestlingforum.com/genera...ml#post3991778


Make a random thread about your favorite attire that Bruno Sammartino used in the 80's. He'll get jealous of you taking his next thread idea and leave forever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Later John.
> 
> Truth: You can mock all you want, but you won't be laughing when Kennedy surpasses Flair, Rock and Austin, and confirms himself as the greatest of all time :side:


Blatent Pyroism! :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> YOU'RE BACK! YAAAY!
> 
> Dubya-See-Dubya! Dubya-See-Dubya!
> 
> Make a random thread about your favorite attire that Bruno Sammartino used in the 80's. He'll get jealous of you taking his next thread idea and leave forever.


:hb 

Cashfire is the finest poster on WF.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Blatent Pyroism! :lmao


Blatent sarcasm! :shocked:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Pretty tired.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Blatent sarcasm! :shocked:


you were serious, I could see it in your typing :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya. Sharp needs to make way for Cashfire.


Spartanlax said:


> YOU'RE BACK! YAAAY!
> 
> Dubya-See-Dubya! Dubya-See-Dubya!
> 
> Make a random thread about your favorite attire that Bruno Sammartino used in the 80's. He'll get jealous of you taking his next thread idea and leave forever.


Sounds like a plan. Although Cashfire is so creative that I doubt he would be jealous for no more than 1 minute before making another thread on how good THE SHOCKMASTER was.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya. Sharp needs to make way for Cashfire.
> 
> Sounds like a plan. Although Cashfire is so creative that I doubt he would be jealous for no more than 1 minute before making another thread on how good THE SHOCKMASTER was.


what was ur fav nwo beetdown?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> you were serious, I could see it in your typing :side:


Tru dat.

Truth: Gonna log off now to watch some footie, later guys.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I just came back online.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3990132-post959.html


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I have a play to do for drama on Monday.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Godfather was such a fucking awesome movie.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I just came back online.


Hey Justin

later Matt


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Godfather was such a fucking awesome movie.


The best ever


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> what was ur fav nwo beetdown?


Anytime the fake Sting came out.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I met Al Snow and D-lo Brown last night.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Big Papi just ripped the cover off the ball


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Money in the Bank Ladder Match
> Carlito vs Santino Marella vs Umaga vs Lashley vs. Shelton Benjamin vs Finlay vs Kane vs Rey Mysterio


.......


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Anytime the fake Sting came out.


LOOK, IN THE RAFTERS! IT'S STING!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsAyPrXghG0


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

On my computer, I have video footage of Tony Schavione with a mustache.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Hey Justin


Brye, are you going to watch Scrubs at 6? They are going to show a handful of episodes on Comedy Central. :agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

My 4/20 day...

Yes I had a hell of a day as well. First I got up at 1 pm and took a shower. Left the house at 2 pm to go to meet and greet that D-lo Brown was suppose to be at but he never showed and I ended up waiting for 3 hours for him but the cool thing is that I got to meet and talk to the local wrestler by the name of JB Luce and he was an awesome guy. I then came home from there for about 20 minutes and sat on the porch until I left at 5:45 pm to get in the wrestling event. The doors opened at 6 and I got there at 5:58. Sat in the armory for a half an hour until the show started and was there until about 11 pm. Had some fun there and the guys took some crazy fuckin bumps. Then at 11:30 we went to the bar and restaraunt where I met all those guys and was there for about 2 hours before I decided it was time to go home and get some sleep.

I dare anybody to read all of that.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I met Al Snow and D-lo Brown last night.


Cool 


I got high with jeff hardy last night and we did three wwe divas it was greatness.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsAyPrXghG0


LOL wow.....


WCW said:


> LOOK, IN THE RAFTERS! IT'S STING!!!!!


I remember when Nash played the fake Sting. It was so obvious considering Nash's height advantage.

Tony Schavione:no: He said some of the most obvious things ever. Put him with Tenay and West...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to get high with Rainbow Hair


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Tenay and Schavione as TNA announcers would be greatness.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Didn't smoke Pheeners?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LOL wow.....
> 
> I remember when Nash played the fake Sting. It was so obvious considering Nash's height advantage.
> 
> Tony Schavione:no: He said some of the most obvious things ever. Put him with Tenay and West...


That was how Hall won World War 3. Fake Sting (Nash) came down and eliminated everyone and the announcers sold it like they had no idea who it was until Nash took the mask off of him. :lmao

Truth- At Halloween Havoc 97 there are like 50 fake Stings and one of them was a fan that realized he could get in the ring by dressing up as Sting. Hogan beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Didn't smoke Pheeners?


Nah I had wrestlers to meet and events to go to. So I had better things to do.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Brye, are you going to watch Scrubs at 6? They are going to show a handful of episodes on Comedy Central. :agree:


I didn't even know about that, I think I will. Awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Nah I had wrestlers to meet and events to go to. So I had better things to do.


You didn't seriously wait 3 hours for D-Lo Brown did you?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^:lmao


Phenomenal1 said:


> Nah I had wrestlers to meet and events to go to. So I had better things to do.


oh. You're a discrace to other smokers then.


WCW said:


> That was how Hall won World War 3. Fake Sting (Nash) came down and eliminated everyone and the announcers sold it like they had no idea who it was until Nash took the mask off of him. :lmao
> 
> Truth- At Halloween Havoc 97 there are like 50 fake Stings and one of them was a fan that realized he could get in the ring by dressing up as Sting. Hogan beat the shit out of him.


:lmao Tony S reactions were hilarious.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching the first Nitro of 98.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I just saw the movie Hot Fuzz. Good solid movie. Mix of both comedy and action/thiller. More on the action/thiller but still a good movie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WCW was so fucking stupid. The Nitro after Starrcade Sting beat Hogan but the cameras cut off before he did and WCW couldn't show Sting winning the belt for "Legal reasons".


What.......the.......fuck?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New sig, awwwwww yeaaaaaaa


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

WCW said:


> WCW was so fucking stupid. The Nitro after Starrcade Sting beat Hogan but the cameras cut off before he did and WCW couldn't show Sting winning the belt for "Legal reasons".
> 
> 
> What.......the.......fuck?


Is that when Nick Patrick was meant to do the quick count but forgot? :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Is that how the title became vacant?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I had went to go get a rootbeer and I had left the door open there was another cat in my house eating from my cats food.  my cat was angry she was sitting near it growling. cat fight!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Is that how the title became vacant?


Yeah. For the second time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holt officially has the best sig on WF. The PM's and red rep you will get will be hilarious.


WCW said:


> WCW was so fucking stupid. The Nitro after Starrcade Sting beat Hogan but the cameras cut off before he did and WCW couldn't show Sting winning the belt for "Legal reasons".
> 
> 
> What.......the.......fuck?


WTF? TNA should try that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> Is that when Nick Patrick was meant to do the quick count but forgot? :lmao


It was the night after that. Yes, they did two screwjob finishes in two nights.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watchin' the Flames/Red Wings game.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The person I felt sorry for through all of that crap was Scott Hall. He won World War 3 to get a title shot at Superbrawl. Due to the title being vacant though we got Sting/Hogan at Superbrawl. Hall finally got his shot at Uncensored but it wasn't even the main event :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New sig, awwwwww yeaaaaaaa


:lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I got a question how do you rotate banners.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tony Schavonie just called this Nitro the most important show IN THE HISTORY OF GEORGIA WRESTLING.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Holt officially has the best sig on WF. The PM's and red rep you will get will be hilarious.


And well worth it


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Legally watching a UFC show (not fight night or whatever else) for the first time tonight since I rented one with Ken Shamrock like 9 years ago.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Calgary's goalie should get suspended big time for that crap.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Legally watching a UFC show (not fight night or whatever else) for the first time tonight since I rented one with Ken Shamrock like 9 years ago.


Damn


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

thomas the tank is more gangster then 50 cent.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Damn


I did have an illegal cable box to watch all the UFC, boxing, and wrestling I wanted at the time. Unfortunately once digital became the standard I was out of luck.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I'll watch UFC 70 tonight


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> And well worth it


I doubt most Kennedy fans know what undeniably and inconceivably mean.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I doubt most Kennedy fans know what undeniably and inconceivably mean.


Aww fuck, you may be right


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Calgary is a bunch of poor sports.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

You Americans get to watch Mirko Cro Cop kick Gonzaga's head off, for friggin' free! No reason not to tune in.

I'm still waiting for my friend to call to get the final word if he's ordering it or not.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What are they predicting UFC's rating to be?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Aww fuck, you may be right


You could put the definitions in your sig to help them :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm calling it now, Cro Cop will be defeated tonight


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

If Cro Cop loses I will laugh.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

new episodes of wsx is on ondemand watching now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm calling it now, I wouldn't watch UFC even if somebody paid me.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That was bull crap. Calgary should not get away with that crap without punishment.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> new episodes of wsx is on ondemand watching now.


Holy shit you're right

EDIT: I saw this episode, I thought it was the final un aired episode


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm calling it now, I wouldn't watch UFC even if somebody paid me.


Ill buy you the 94-2002 Seasons of RAW on DVDR if you do.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Ill buy you the 94-2002 Seasons of RAW on DVDR if you do.


Where did you find '99-'02 ?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Only 3 hours until UFC 70


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Where did you find '99-'02 ?


I didn't.

Well actually I know I've seen 99 and maybe 2000 on there.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I cant believe it the Flames should have gotten alot more then 7 minutes penalty and a game ejection, even do im a Red Wings fan that was unsportsmanship and really lame.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I didn't.
> 
> Well actually I know I've seen 99 and maybe 2000 on there.


Are you gonna buy it for me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Are you gonna buy it for me


Nah.

But I did find this gem:

http://www.dailymotion.com/search/wwe/video/x1r5jz_austin-appreciation-night


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nah.
> 
> But I did find this gem:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/search/wwe/video/x1r5jz_austin-appreciation-night


Nice. It's an extra on the SS '01 DVD


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice. It's an extra on the SS '01 DVD


I officially need that DVD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I officially need that DVD.


I got it for $20 factory sealed on ebay a few weeks ago.


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm off to bed now.

Night All!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/WWF-Vengeance-2...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

First time I've seen that under $75


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Later Blair

Truth- In 2 days I can request a banner


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/WWF-Vengeance-2...goryZ617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> First time I've seen that under $75


Why is it so rare?


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Truth: UFC 70 starts in 2 hours and 20 minutes and I cannot wait since it is going to be free on Spike TV.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

bruteshot74 said:


> Truth: UFC 70 starts in 2 hours and 20 minutes and I cannot wait since it is going to be free on Spike TV.


I'll probably throw on Spike after the Sox game is over. it looks pretty good

Hey Derek


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Why is it so rare?


idk, it just is.


Judgment Day '02 is rarer. It was only available in the WWE Shopzone for a short time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey.

Why does Rajah want people to buy nolo king a membership so his rep can get back in the green? It'll just go back to red anyways.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How was No Way Out 2007?

I didn't catch it live, but I saw the DVD downtown for like, $15. Worth paying that much for?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> idk, it just is.
> 
> 
> Judgment Day '02 is rarer. It was only available in the WWE Shopzone for a short time.


Didn't that one have Hogan vs. Undertaker as the main event?

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Didn't that one have Hogan vs. Undertaker as the main event?
> 
> :lmao


Yep, botched chokeslam and all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It also had the HHH/Jericho HIAC, Austin's last PPV appearance, and Lesnar destroying jobbers.

That's why I want it.



> How was No Way Out 2007?
> 
> I didn't catch it live, but I saw the DVD downtown for like, $15. Worth paying that much for?


No


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Hogan doesn't botch the selling of moves because that would require him to sell moves.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Hogan doesn't botch the selling of moves because that would require him to sell moves.


lol, true. Makes me wish I had that gif where Hogan no-sold the elbow, then it says "ASSHOLE".


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> It also had the HHH/Jericho HIAC, Austin's last PPV appearance, and Lesnar destroying jobbers.
> 
> That's why I want it.
> 
> ...


All I needed to know.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> lol, true. Makes me wish I had that gif where Hogan no-sold the elbow, then it says "ASSHOLE".


:lmao I saw that


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

They have Judgment Day '02 on wwe 24/7 right now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember that gif, it was great.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> All I needed to know.


Wait for Wrestlemania


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> lol, true. Makes me wish I had that gif where Hogan no-sold the elbow, then it says "ASSHOLE".


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I don't hate Hogan like 95% of the rest of WF does.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RATINGS!!!! 

Thanks WCW.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I don't hate Hogan like 95% of the rest of WF does.


Me either.


The hate he gets makes me laugh.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: New sig and avy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder if Hogan ended up celebrating 4/20 like he said.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I don't hate Hogan like 95% of the rest of WF does.


Me too. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I wonder if Hogan ended up celebrating 4/20 like he said.


I bet he smoked with Brooke and Cam'ron


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

> This Monday (6:15 p.m. Eastern and 3:15 p.m. Pacific), WWE fans with Cingular service will have an opportunity to text chat live with “Stone Cold” Steve Austin himself! Hear all about The Texas Rattlesnake’s new movie The Condemned, ask the 6-time WWE Champion your burning questions or just shoot the breeze while you enjoy your favorite cold beverage.
> 
> If you have Cingular, text COLD to 25656 now to join (standard message rates apply). You will be glad you did.


Woo!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Seen backlash 03 and judgment 02 on ww 24/7 there were good ppvs.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I mark for Stone Sour.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I bet he smoked with Brooke and Cam'ron


And Bubba the Love Sponge.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Austin was on The Tom Green Show (I didn't know he still had one either) last night and it was HILARIOUS. I would have posted here but I was banned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Bubba


I bet Brian Knobs is still high


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Watching beavis and buthead on ondemand.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - About to add 10 more bucks to my Nintendo Wii savings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Austin was on The Tom Green Show (I didn't know he still had one either) last night and it was HILARIOUS. I would have posted here but I was banned.


Yeah, I read that on Gerweck earlier. I was gonna watch it later tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, I read that on Gerweck earlier. I was gonna watch it later tonight.


It's GREAT. I'm going to watch it too because I only caught the last half of it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's GREAT. I'm going to watch it too because I only caught the last half of it.


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*points at post count*

Straight 7's.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Wowzer/


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> *points at post count*
> 
> Straight 7's.


Where do you post to get all those....wait nevermind, I forgot about the currently listening thread


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/337423-nolo-king-buy-him-membership.html


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Where do you post to get all those....wait nevermind, I forgot about the currently listening thread


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


>


That sharp pain in your ribs...it's the truth. It hurts pretty bad doesn't it?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That sharp pain in your ribs...it's the truth. It hurts pretty bad doesn't it?


You buy anything from DVDR yet?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- if this new person buys nolo king a membership, then they'll have received more rep points in a day than I have in over 3 years. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- if this new person buys nolo king a membership, then they'll have received more rep points in a day than I have in over 3 years. :lmao


:lmao lawls


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> You buy anything from DVDR yet?


No. Did you get Clash?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Austin was on The Tom Green Show (I didn't know he still had one either) last night and it was HILARIOUS. I would have posted here but I was banned.


Good to see you back.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> That sharp pain in your ribs...it's the truth. It hurts pretty bad doesn't it?


Yeah, I got all 7000+ of my posts in that one thread.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Good to see you back.


Good to be back. 

Nice sig quote. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, I got all 7000+ of my posts in that one thread.


Not all of them, but it helps. 


I still don't understand why that thread isn't a word game.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> No. Did you get Clash?


Yeah


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Sox had better win or we riot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I still don't understand why that thread isn't a word game.


That was actually being discussed today in the staff forum but Rajah doesn't care because it's related to music.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the person that offered to buy nolo king a membership just got banned. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- the person that offered to buy nolo king a membership just got banned. :lmao :lmao


lawls


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I finally figured out how to play PS1 games on my PSP. They run PERFECTLY.

God bless Sony.

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Was it also being discussed that I'm a spammer simply because I have posts in that thread?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Out of all the people that don't have memberships, why would Rajah want nolo king of all people to get a membership?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Was it also being discussed that I'm a spammer simply because I have posts in that thread?


lol, no.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> Out of all the people that don't have memberships, why would Rajah want nolo king of all people to get a membership?


Because hes awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Out of all the people that don't have memberships, why would Rajah want nolo king of all people to get a membership?


I know, Guys like Arjun and Mystery need memberships


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> lol, no.


Not what I heard, but hey, whatever...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I have 8 posts in the Currently Listening thread.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have Final Fantasy VII running on my PSP.


Greatness.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: changed my banner again. I wasn't feelin the one i made earlier. I'm going to redo it later.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Looks great. No idea who that is, but hey...



Killa CaLi said:


> I have 8 posts in the Currently Listening thread.


Addict.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> ^Looks great. No idea who that is, but hey...
> 
> 
> Addict.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Who the hell in their right mind would buy nolo king a membership?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Someone who wants 6000 rep points :shocked:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm going to need a much bigger memory card now.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I forgot Backlash is comin to ATL. I'm going to miss going to yet another WWE event. :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

EGame said:


> Someone who wants 6000 rep points :shocked:


 6000 rep points for buy the idiot a membership. :shocked:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

About to type up a new superstar review...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> About to type up a new superstar review...


It better be Lance Cade or we riot!!!!!

Lance Cade 4 life!!!!!


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Rajah wrestlingforum's secret owner!:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> It better be Lance Cade or we riot!!!!!
> 
> Lance Cade 4 life!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: starring at Lord Wizzy's Peppa gif...  :shocked: WTF!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i won 9,000 points total from BDFW for beating him in pool.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Im here 


If anyone want so play me at some yahoo pool, bring it. But i'm playing for fun, AND FOR FUN ONLY.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: bored...:side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Im here
> 
> 
> If anyone want so play me at some yahoo pool, bring it. But i'm playing for fun, AND FOR FUN ONLY.


ok. play me. for fun, *cough not, for 5,000 points cough*


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Sup peeps?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB said:


> Sup peeps?


Hey MITB, sup?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Go to the room "Bonzo's Montreux" Jeff.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB said:


> Sup peeps?


Sup Gangr... I mean MITB!

I owe ya a gif but I can't think of anything clever to go along with it


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok. play me. for fun, *cough not, for 5,000 points cough*


Earlier on I said that you annoyed me because you cant type and all you talk about is pool, I then left the topic.

Just this second logged back on and my point has been proven.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Refuse he also talks about Sabrina and the Lakers


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Refuse he also talks about Sabrina and the Lakers


I already made fun of him for that earlier


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Refuse he also talks about Sabrina and the Lakers


My mistake, I forgot he has a wide range of posting subjects.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey he is the RVD of forums he says dude, cool and whatever only it's pool, Sabrina, Lakers.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I forgot about your variety aswell, I have been enlightened, thankyou.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm cool thanks, banana hammock Byre.  

McQueen...do you want to join the brood!? :evil:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB said:


> I'm cool thanks, banana hammock Byre.
> 
> McQueen...do you want to join the brood!? :evil:


Can I be the Brood waterboy and get to fill the chalace with blood!

I'm going to the hospital to steal the blood transfusion packets as we speak. If Monty wants to make us the brood i'm cool with that


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Can I be the Brood waterboy and get to fill the chalace with blood!
> 
> I'm going to the hospital to steal the blood transfusion packets as we speak. If Monty wants to make us the brood i'm cool with that


It sounds like good material to me! :agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
What are you looking for Sabrina, shes not here jeff.



MITB said:


> It sounds like good material to me! :agree:


:lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Ill stab you in the eye yo, with a fucking byro.
The same fucking byro you should use to sign your gyro.
You fucking wino, dont fucking cross my line yo.
Ill hit you so hard your ass will hit the floor in Kyro.

:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB said:


> *I'm cool thanks, banana hammock Byre*.
> 
> McQueen...do you want to join the brood!? :evil:


Try to think of me as a normal guy and forget about what you read in that thread


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> :lmao


Does this mean I have to skulk around the forums in a frilly shirt?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB said:


> Does this mean I have to skulk around the forums in a frilly shirt?


I would love it if you did :lmao

Shit I could be pirate paul birchill and we could do a puffy shirt stable!!!?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Try to think of me as a normal guy and forget about what you read in that thread


I've tried.....but it haunts me!! Sometimes at night, I can still hear the slapping from thigh to thigh...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

making fun of people over the internet how cool.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB said:


> I've tried.....but it haunts me!! Sometimes at night, I can still hear the slapping from thigh to thigh...


:$:lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> making fun of people over the internet how cool.


Truth: Jeffdivalover Mark.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> What are you looking for Sabrina, shes not here jeff


im not looking for her.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I would love it if you did :lmao
> 
> Shit I could be pirate paul birchill and *we could do a puffy shirt stable*!!!?


This is an intruiging development. :shocked: 

We could make it a borderline Spandeau Ballet reunion!? *realises he may well have baffled McQueen with a british 80's new romantic band comparision*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> making fun of people over the internet how cool.


Chilllll


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Says the limp bizkit mark.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

"Originally Posted by McQueen
What are you looking for Sabrina, shes not here jeff"

Damn that made me laugh.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

So Headliner, what do you think of me and McQueen running a frilly shirt stable?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> im not looking for her.


No there making fun of you.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> ^^^
> What are you looking for Sabrina, shes not here jeff.


Homicide 187 hasn't been online either


Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-applications/337282-psx-iso-megapost.html


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB said:


> So Headliner, what do you think of me and McQueen running a frilly shirt stable?


Vampirates for life!!!!

And I do actually know of Spandeau Ballet. :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just posted another review in the SVR2008 thread, for all those interested.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-applications/337282-psx-iso-megapost.html


:shocked: 

I need to download some of those. Final Fantasy VII is a giant file though. I should go buy a 4 gig on ebay.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> *Vampirates for life!!!!*
> 
> And I do actually know of Spandeau Ballet. :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Vampirates > Emo Kids

It's True.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MITB said:


> So Headliner, what do you think of me and McQueen running a frilly shirt stable?


Tag team champions:side:


Alabaster Holt said:


> Homicide 187 hasn't been online either
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm


I'll be sure to make sure she tell be the details. As long as they aren't too detailed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I need to download some of those. Final Fantasy VII is a giant file though. I should go buy a 4 gig on ebay.


I wanna play some


:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I wanna play some
> 
> 
> :sad:


There's a legal way to do it with normal firmware, but you need a PS3. Apparently Sony released an emulator that plays old PS1 games perfectly that you get off the PS3 and someone figured out how to get it to work for the modified firmware.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Vampirates > Emo Kids
> 
> It's True.


It's damn true!!

<<<Check out my new location and usertitle.





Headliner said:


> Tag team champions:side:


That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'll be sure to make sure she tell be the details. As long as they aren't too detailed.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a new Quote in my sig YET again...


vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> There's a legal way to do it with normal firmware, but you need a PS3. Apparently Sony released an emulator that plays old PS1 games perfectly that you get off the PS3 and someone figured out how to get it to work for the modified firmware.


Yeah, I'd really wanna play PS1 games if I had a PS3


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, I'd really wanna play PS1 games if I had a PS3


I'd want to play portable PS1 games if I had a PS3.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: TNC why did you boot me?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I love the new location MITB :lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: :side:


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd want to play portable PS1 games if I had a PS3.


:ns


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

That shit is getting old.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Refuse said:


> That shit is getting old.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh hey you back WCW


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

That shit is also getting old.



Im waiting for the Happy Birthday thing.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I love the new location MITB :lmao


Thanks for the ice cream.  

It's been emotional but it's 1.30am over here, so I'm going to hang upside down for the night. :side: 

Check you guys later.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Night MITB, good talking to ya


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Later MITB


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Refuse said:


> That shit is also getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> Im waiting for the Happy Birthday thing.


:hb and here it is.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Refuse said:


> That shit is also getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> Im waiting for the Happy Birthday thing.


:hb


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Cya MITB, my clock says 1:25 am.

:-/



Wow two Happy Birthdays! I feel so special!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Its Rajah's birthday today.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Oh hey you back WCW


Yes, finally.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> :hb and here it is.


:lmao @ you giving HBK/McMahon *****


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Its Rajah's birthday today.


 I'm surprised no one knew!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao @ you giving HBK/McMahon *****


That match is a five star ass kicking.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If the WWE ever had a free PPV like UFC is doing, I'd mark out.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Need a piss.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao @ you giving HBK/McMahon *****


*LMAO*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> If the WWE ever had a free PPV like UFC is doing, I'd mark out.


I'm convinced Taboo Tuesday/Cyber Sunday should be a free PPV, those have all sucked so far.

Didn't one of the big wrestling magazines vote HBK/McMahon MOTY last year :no:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

EGame said:


> I'm surprised no one knew!


I actually remember his birthday for some reason. It is in his profile and being both him and I are Aussie it is his birthday here right now.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Im out of here.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Cowie said:


> I actually remember his birthday for some reason. It is in his profile and being both him and I are Aussie it is his birthday here right now.


:hb :hb


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Well :hb to the old man.



Later bizkit mark.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Later Refuse


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to go, but i will be back soon. later everyone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

later JDL.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-I have no idea why I wish people happy birthday that most likely don't like me. (or in some cases hate me). Then again, I did it before. Guess I'm nice like that.

Truth-I wanna see more of SaMi's match ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-I have no idea why I wish people happy birthday that most likely don't like me. (or in some cases hate me). Then again, I did it before. Guess I'm nice like that.
> 
> Truth-I wanna see more of SaMi's match ratings.


I wish everybody a Happy Birthday that I don't completely hate.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Dustin Rhodes 'debut' as Seven in WCW. Always make me laugh. He kills the gimmick in his own debut.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I wish everybody a Happy Birthday that I don't *completely* hate.


Keyword right?

Truth-I'm taking business classes and we are currently learning politics.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Keyword right?
> 
> Truth-I'm taking business classes and *we are currently learning politics.*


Too little, too late. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching Walking Tall.


The Rock just went into a Casino and beat the hell out of like 7 people with a 2x4.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Too little, too late. :side:


Look whos talking.

Hiding from the man?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Keyword right?
> 
> Truth-I'm taking business classes and we are currently learning politics.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Later jeff


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

YoYoYoYoYoYo....Yo Sup, John?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Look whos talking.
> 
> Hiding from the man?


:$

Nah, being invisible is the 'in' thing now, apparently. :sad:

Hey Diesel.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Downloading Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> YoYoYoYoYoYo....Yo


why do you offend every rapper that can't freestyle


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :$
> 
> Nah, being invisible is the 'in' thing now, apparently. :sad:
> 
> Hey Diesel.


Stop swagger jacking son.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^:lmao


DDMac said:


> :$
> 
> Nah, being invisible is the 'in' thing now, apparently. :sad:
> 
> Hey Diesel.


Meh, I've been through that phase. That was when I was pretty much pissed at everyone for no reason.

I can see all of you anyway.:flip


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

^^^Should know I got 3 hours sleep last night...I'm tired!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Wrong thread??

I like the anonymity. 

Holt should make me a banner. :evil:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I can see all of you anyway.:flip


You can't see me, my time is now.

:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> why do you offend every rapper that can't freestyle


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Sup.


Yo D!!!

err.. John!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^:lmao
> 
> Meh, I've been through that phase. That was when I was pretty much pissed at everyone for no reason.
> 
> I can see all of you anyway.:flip


Nice sig :flip


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :$
> 
> Nah, being invisible is the 'in' thing now, apparently. :sad:
> 
> Hey Diesel.


Care to wep 4 wep?

:$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Care to wep 4 wep?
> 
> :$


Done. Balla'


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mac using big words like he smart & shit. You aint breaking the glass ceiling.


Derek said:


> You can't see me, my time is now.
> 
> :side:


:argh:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


>


apparently you have never heard a freestyle before


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rock in '03 > MVP


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm starting to like Mirko Crocop.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm starting to like Mirko Crocop.


Why the sudden change?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Finally Mac saw the Mickie post that was pretty much dedicated to him....rep please :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I would post in the Hip hop section but Artiks online


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3972729-post482.html

That will take the cake as the greatest username of all time.



> I'm starting to like Mirko Crocop.


Who?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3972729-post482.html
> 
> That will take the cake as the greatest username of all time.
> 
> ...


Mirko Crocop


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Headliner said:


> ^^:lmao
> 
> Meh, I've been through that phase. That was when I was pretty much pissed at everyone for no reason.
> 
> * I can see all of you anyway.*:flip



Me to and I can still have a sig in my posts :flip:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Michael™ is far from impressive.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I would post in the Hip hop section but Artiks online


What he got to do with anything? You two don't like each other?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Me to and I can still have a sig in my posts :flip:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/estore.php?do=action&itemid=7


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> Finally Mac saw the Mickie post that was pretty much dedicated to him....rep please :side:


:side:

EDIT: Gotta spread...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :side:
> 
> EDIT: Gotta spread...


Thats cool, maybe you wont tomorrow when part 2 is up


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DavidEFC said:


> Me to and I can still have a sig in my posts :flip:




But you didn't have a sig before. Unless you brought something else?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Headliner said:


> But you didn't have a sig before. Unless you brought something else?


I have had a sig for a few weeks along with invisible users. Maybe it has something to do with that option going out of the store and for some reason I still have it and it gave me my sig back


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What he got to do with anything? You two don't like each other?


I don't have a problem wit him But the only thing we have agreed wit is Fab being wack and I don't feel like arguing today


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DavidEFC said:


> I have had a sig for a few weeks along with invisible users. Maybe it has something to do with that option going out of the store and for some reason I still have it and it gave me my sig back


Yea probably. I still have it and it didn't give me my sig back. I would assume I have to PM one of the admins to see if they can take it out. 

Damn you and your special privledges.:$


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I wish my neg rep power was -5000


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^y


MoveMent™ said:


> I don't have a problem wit him But the only thing we have agreed wit is Fab being wack and I don't feel like arguing today


oh. Debating and arguing are two different things. Unless you two can't keep a cool head.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> Truth: I wish my neg rep power was -5000


Mine is :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^y
> 
> oh. Debating and arguing are two different things. Unless you two can't keep a cool head.


I'm in a get on my nerves and I'll whip your ass mood right now, so I'll probably start flaming


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

omfg I just got 100,000 points


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^y
> 
> oh. Debating and arguing are two different things. Unless you two can't keep a cool head.


Impossible to put some people into red after they have bought premium memberships this month.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How the fuck did you get so much points, Cal?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WTF Cal?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> How the fuck did you get so much points, Cal?


idk


Maybe it's because I'm so awesome


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> omfg I just got 100,000 points


awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I've had this avatar for a while now. I think Rko_Destiny donated 1 point to me, but that it.:sad:


MoveMent™ said:


> I'm in a get on my nerves and I'll whip your ass mood right now, so I'll probably start flaming


oh....Simple nig:no:


EGame said:


> Impossible to put some people into red after they have bought premium memberships this month.


Yea I know. All newbs start with 50 rep points now.:sad:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> idk
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm so awesome


Doubt it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to know why the rest of the Backlash matches haven't been put in vBookie yet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Doubt it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd like to know why the rest of the Backlash matches haven't been put in vBookie yet.


They're going up tomorrow or maybe after Raw on Monday.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I've had this avatar for a while now. I think Rko_Destiny donated 1 point to me, but that it.:sad:
> 
> oh....Simple nig:no:
> 
> Yea I know. All newbs start with 50 rep points now.:sad:


I can't help it :$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea I know. All newbs start with 50 rep points now.:sad:


:angry: 

I noticed...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :angry:
> 
> I noticed...


and all the people in red bought memberships so they have more rep than people do for being here over a year :no:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Brye said:


> and all the people in red bought memberships so they have more rep than people do for being here over a year :no:


It's only rep


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Brye


DDMac said:


> :angry:
> 
> I noticed...


Not even you & Diesel's neg rep power combined can bring them down


MoveMent™ said:


> I can't help it :$


:no: IGNORANT


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> It's only rep


It's more than just rep :side:.....its life

No problem K


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Thanks Brye
> 
> Not even you & Diesel's neg rep power combined can bring them down
> 
> :no: IGNORANT


:$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> :$


:lmao you're so ignorant. I don't know why that's so funny to me.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao you're so ignorant. I don't know why that's so funny to me.



I guess you saw the post that got me banned


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I guess you saw the post that got me banned


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm fly, you guys delay.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im back


Hi 



Headliner said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I need counseling :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Goin' out for a bit to watch UFC 70. Later.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:topic:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Also, about to go offline for a while.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

damn Im bored :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> damn Im bored :$


If you admit Ashley's a man I'll give you something fun to do


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> If you admit Ashley's a man I'll give you something fun to do


I'm not that bored


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-Lady B has a kick ass Trish layout!


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> damn Im bored :$


Go wash your hair, paint your toe nails, shave your legs, you know things that girls do. :side:


Just kidding.  :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm not that bored


I'll get you one day


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gonna watch Unforgiven '01


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'll get you one day


I really doubt that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I need counseling :side:


Go to the Maury show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-This thread seems pretty cool


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I really doubt that


or do you



Headliner said:


> Go to the Maury show.


awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stratusfactor said:


> Truth-This thread seems pretty cool


Stay in the above you thread please.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I really should start my WFGF piece.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Stay in the above you thread please.


:lmao


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Stay in the above you thread please.


Why do you say that man?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You tell me.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

I have no idea


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Why you hate the game


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Bleh, CBA to do anything.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-Everyone in this thread is confused right now I think.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

When did Lawler go back to WWE after he quit in '01?


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm not confused.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> When did Lawler go back to WWE after he quit in '01?


The night after Survivor Series '01.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stratusfein' beat me to it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I am Hip Hop


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I am Hip Hop


You're not IC.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I am Hip Hop


I love hip hop also man...I'm really feelin Saigon lately.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh no not Stratusfan. Please don't ruin this thread.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*



Frank Martinez was charged with interference with a professional sporting event and second-degree reckless endangerment, Queens District Attorney Richard Brown said Saturday.

Click to expand...

:lmao*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think RVD gets too much shit


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Oh no not Stratusfan. Please don't ruin this thread.


Are you serious? What did I do? Why do u and Headliner not want me in this thread?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Oh no not Stratusfan. Please don't ruin this thread.


:lmao

What's everybody's problem?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Oh no not Stratusfan. Please don't ruin this thread.


:lmao!!!!!


Killa CaLi said:


> I think RVD gets too much shit


I don't understand the hate.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Stratusfactor said:


> I love hip hop also man...I'm really feelin Saigon lately.


Yeah I can't wait for his album



Headliner said:


> Your Not IC


Somebody has to take his place


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *
> 
> :lmao*


hi sabrina whats up? how are you doing?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ask him what the ten best storylines are in WWE history and you will see exactly what our problem is.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I probably won't go into work tomorrow


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

I gotta work, I hate working on Sundays.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think RVD gets too much shit


*I think RVD smokes too much shit... or not enough of it.. I'm not sure which. *


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

I saw RVD mentioned and randomly today I watched Shelton vs RVD from Backlash 06. It was quite good. Poor RVD being hated on and Shelton being under used.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What are the 10 best storylines?



> I don't understand the hate.


Me either, I enjoy his matches and segments.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Elvis Sinosic really needs to retire.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey Jeff, nothing much here. Who won the playoff games today?*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cho's mom called him a idiot


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Hey Sabrina. Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, 
Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, 
Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool,
Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, 
Kobe is the best player ever.
*


MoveMent™ said:


> Yeah I can't wait for his album
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody has to take his place


k. As long as you don't get Delfin'd.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't follow much on the VA Tech situation, its a sad situation, I hate turning on the news and always seeing negatives.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What are the 10 best storylines of all time?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Hey Jeff, nothing much here. Who won the playoff games today?*


Nets beat th raptors, bulls beat heat, pistons beat orlando, and right now its jazz and rockets. with jazz wining.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: here is his actual response to this question on another forum. If you think I made this up just ask j_merce and I think Headliner should know to.



> 10. Trish & Stephanie "Dominant Female"-Great storyline. It was genius to have Stephanie and Trish feud over who's the dominant female in the WWE. I mean Trish was with Vince, and Stephanie as his daughter meant they both had alot of power.
> 
> 9.Trish & Molly Holly-These 2 had a great feud. It was hilarious with the "Granny Panties" chants Trish got started up about Molly. They both are great wrestlers also, so the promo's and the matches went hand in hand.
> 
> ...


That would be a main part of at least my problem with him.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I hate pool.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: here is his actual response to this question on another forum. If you think I made this up just ask j_merce and I think Headliner should know to.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a main part of at least my problem with him.


yeah. Confirmed.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-That is my response but I still know alot about wrestling and love wrestling, so if you judge me based on my favorite storylines, thats kind of childish, especially when I respect everyone here and there opinion.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I also hate marks that bad.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: here is his actual response to this question on another forum. If you think I made this up just ask j_merce and I think Headliner should know to.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a main part of at least my problem with him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


Failing Satire said:


> I hate pool.


I know I'm late but why might you not go to work? Sick?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What are the 10 best storylines of all time?


In wrestling history?


1) Austin/Bret Hart
2) Doesn't matter
3) Doesn't matter
4) Doesn't matter
5) Doesn't matter
6) Doesn't matter
7) Doesn't matter
8) Doesn't matter
9) Doesn't matter
10) Doesn't matter


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Stratusfactor said:


> Truth-That is my response but I still know alot about wrestling and love wrestling, so if you judge me based on my favorite storylines, thats kind of childish, especially when I respect everyone here and there opinion.


I didn't ask what your 10 favourite storylines are. I asked what the 10 best are.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> Nets beat th raptors, bulls beat heat, pistons beat orlando, and right now its jazz and rockets. with jazz wining.



*good for the Baby Bulls. 


Howdy, Jason, how are you?*


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-I didn't give the best storylines, I listed my favorite storylines, I told you guys that before.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Hey Sabrina. Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool,
> Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool,
> Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool,
> Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool,
> ...


I would never, :side: my lyrics are original 

I wanted to know what the killers problem was that was the main reason I watched the news on the VA killer thing, also I live in Hampton and I had to make sure he was dead, he







himself


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stratusfactor said:


> Truth-That is my response but I still know alot about wrestling and love wrestling, so if you judge me based on my favorite storylines, thats kind of childish, especially when I respect everyone here and there opinion.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> I know I'm late but why might you not go to work? Sick?


I just don't feel like going, one of those moods, ya know, when you just can't be bothered. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Serious cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *good for the Baby Bulls.
> 
> 
> Howdy, Jason, how are you?*


truth: im glad the bulls won, i hate the heat. sabrina who do you think will win the rockets and jazz series? i say the jazz.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Hey Sabrina. Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool,
> Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool,
> Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool,
> Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool, Pool,
> ...


:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Serious cat is such a ****.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *good for the Baby Bulls.
> 
> 
> Howdy, Jason, how are you?*


Hey Sabrina, I'm doing alright. I was suppose to be done school on Friday but I didn't get my one project done so I got an extension till Monday. Been working on that all day . How are you doing?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> In wrestling history?
> 
> 
> 1) Austin/Bret Hart
> ...


:hb


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

I think the Rockets will beat the Jazz.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow Stratusfactor not everything revolves around Trish, shes a good womens wrestler but not good enough to even be considered in the top 10 stortlines off all time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I just don't feel like going, one of those moods, ya know, when you just can't be bothered.:sad:


Oh thats cool. Just make sure you don't make it a habit


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sinosic lost again what a suprise.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If I had a chance to punch Joe Rogan in the face, I would gladly take the opportunity.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Wow Stratusfactor not everything revolves around Trish, shes a good womens wrestler but not good enough to even be considered in the top 10 stortlines off all time.


They were MY FAVORITE storylines...not necessarily the best. But I do love wrestling also, and if people check some of my posts in the General WWE section, you'd see that.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Oh thats cool. Just make sure you don't make it a habit


lol, yes boss.

Just in one of those moods today, i'm just gonna sit on the computer and be irritating.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Wow Stratusfactor not everything revolves around Trish, *shes a good womens wrestler* but not good enough to even be considered in the top 10 stortlines off all time.


nt rly


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Luna Vachon > Trish


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: You also conducted an argument with me and Jason once claiming that Trish could beat anyone in a match. Including any guy wrestler.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Stratusfactor said:


> They were MY FAVORITE storylines...not necessarily the best. But I do love wrestling also, and if people check some of my posts in the General WWE section, you'd see that.


 WTV your opinion which I dont agree on.

In other news im hoping for more people to do my banner request any takers.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 


Truth - Wemen can't wrestle.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Went back to one of Jasons banners


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think I will vote Stratusfactor as best wrestling poster for this years awards.


Failing Satire said:


> lol, yes boss.
> 
> Just in one of those moods today, i'm just gonna sit on the computer and be irritating.


Meh, its not too bad.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Trish is decent, Stratusfactor said they were his favorite not best get over it

new usertitle


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Stratusfactor said:


> Truth-That is my response but I still know alot about wrestling and love wrestling, so if you judge me based on my favorite storylines, thats kind of childish, especially when I respect everyone here and there opinion.


*Don't let 'em get to ya hon. *


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

I wish I could make banners, when I get my laptop, I'm gonna try and make some.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: You also conducted an argument with me and Jason once claiming that Trish could beat anyone in a match. Including any guy wrestler.


*NEWSFLASH! WRESTLING IS FAKE!*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Here
> 
> 
> Truth - *Wemen* can't wrestle.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Ric Flair was born a female, then Womens wrestling would be main eventing every monday night.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Does anyone have a link to the CroCop fight?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> If Ric Flair was born a female, then Womens wrestling would be main eventing every monday night.


 That is indeed a fact.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

when did H O M O get blocked


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want to buy UFC 71.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Here
> 
> 
> Truth - Women can wrestle.


hi TNC and fixed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> *NEWSFLASH! WRESTLING IS FAKE!*


STFU and stay in that tunnel of doom known as EPW.


Lady Croft said:


> *Don't let 'em get to ya hon. *


If he's getting offended, no one to blame but hisself.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Cro Cop fight has not aired yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Went back to one of Jasons banners


nice :agree:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hi TNC and fixed.


Hi Jeff 


...



Jillian can't wrestle.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> :sad:


:hb


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> The Cro Cop fight has not aired yet.


The UFC 70 one?

It was on last night, saw the result, now wanna see the fight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Not one TNA commercial has been shown yet during what will probably be the highest rated program in Spike history :lmao

Edit: oh well for me it hasn't aired yet. I am watching the event now and it hasn't been shown yet. Oh and they just showed a TNA commercial just to prove me wrong.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Look who has returned to the site of doomsday 101.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I want to buy UFC 71.


Why?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> nice :agree:


Probably my favorite banner you've made me. 

Jason guess who won today? Da Red Sox won. And the jays lost


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm listening to a Papoose mixtape now...Pap is also another big time player in the future of hip hop.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> when did H O M O get blocked


WTF? I wouldn't be suprised if it got blocked because of me, you, Cide or maybe Mac saying "No ****".

You know n!gga got blocked right? 


WCW said:


> If Ric Flair was born a female, then Womens wrestling would be main eventing every monday night.


Saving the womens division by _her_self.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

be back later


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm off to bed in a second but I thought I'd take this quick opportunity to inform you rip-roaring indy fans that VBookie threads on next weekend's King of Europe Cup, for both 1st Round matches and the overall winner, are now up!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why?


Because it's going to fucking rock.*
























*If you like UFC.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm gonna go watch Mad TV

Peace out


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

No ****


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Because it's going to fucking rock.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah*























*gtfo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Probably my favorite banner you've made me.
> 
> Jason guess who won today? Da Red Sox won. And the jays lost


Yeah Jays are slumping right now, good thing its early. I'm thinking I'm going to have to take their record out of my usertitle, far too embarrassing .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Yeah Jays are slumping right now, good thing its early. I'm thinking I'm going to have to take their record out of my usertitle, far too embarrassing .


I think I'm gonna put the Sox's 11-5 record in mine


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> No ****


Maybe its just censored for Movement:lmao

Or usertitles.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Me with a heavywight championship belt on my shoulder=Ratings.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The Graphics section only has 2 Moderators now.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm about to go to bed, I gotta work early...u guys have a good night.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: The Graphics section only has 2 Moderators now.


I can mod it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: The Graphics section only has 2 Moderators now.


Oh shit. I wonder if T-Mac couldn't take the pressure from _them_ or if he got the axe.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh shit. I wonder if T-Mac couldn't take the pressure from _*them*_ or if he got the axe.


 


Big Brother?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

The gfx section has gone down the pan.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- eating pizza


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

There was too many goddamn titles during the Invasion storyline.


7 of 8 matches at Unforgiven '01 were for titles.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I still find it amusing that we have an Administrator who hasn't made a single post.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I still find it amusing that we have an Administrator who hasn't made a single post.



same here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> There was too many goddamn titles during the Invasion storyline.
> 
> 
> 7 of 8 matches at Unforgiven '01 were for titles.


They needed the WCW TV title.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching some TV


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> There was too many goddamn titles during the Invasion storyline.
> 
> 
> 7 of 8 matches at Unforgiven '01 were for titles.


If you hated that then don't watch backlash. It already has five title matches with Benoit/MVP seeming likely as a sixth.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> There was too many goddamn titles during the Invasion storyline.
> 
> 
> 7 of 8 matches at Unforgiven '01 were for titles.


I think there was only 1 non-title match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Big Brother?


You know who I'm talking about.


Dark Church said:


> Truth: I still find it amusing that we have an Administrator who hasn't made a single post.


He makes most of his posts in the Super Secret Staff section. (as AMP calls it. Without the CAPS)


Failing Satire said:


> The gfx section has gone down the pan.


Its all j_merce fault.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> They needed the WCW TV title.


Nah



> I think there was only 1 non-title match.


I just said that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Is the new debate league worth joining?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I just said that.


I thought you said 7 *or* 8 not 7 *of* 8.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nah


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. He didn't even get a lifetime membership

Monty's in the debate league. Thats good enough right?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Raven vs Perry Saturn was the only match not for a title at that PPV.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Not responcible for the next post.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Meltzer must have great love for this year's Lethal Lockdown match. Because the match got a **** rating.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> Is the new debate league worth joining?


How long did the last one last?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Montys drunk :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow. He didn't even get a lifetime membership
> 
> Monty's in the debate league. Thats good enough right?


Monty carries debates like Ric Flair carries jobbers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The original Taker/Kane is the best storyline ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Montys drunk :$


So I'm guessing no new show tonight either.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: <---- not sober


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> How long did the last one last?


1 debate?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> So I'm guessing no new show tonight either.


He said to give him 2 hours


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Monty carries debates like Ric Flair carries jobbers.


92 Rumble all over again.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: The Red Soxs win again. Take that Yankee fans. Good win today.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The original Taker/Kane is the best storyline ever.


It was good, but I wouldn't consider it the best ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The original Taker/Kane is the best storyline ever.


Nah


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I waited for D-lo Brown for 3 hours.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> It was good, but I wouldn't consider it the best ever.


Well, it's my favourite.

It's so good it gets you to enjoy shit matches. I recently watched the Unforgiven Inferno match with them which was an absolute disaster. One of the worst matches in WWE history, but the story made it entertaining.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

****

EDIT: O it was censored at first :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, it's my favourite.
> 
> It's so good it gets you to enjoy shit matches. I watched the Unforgiven Inferno match with them which was an absolute disaster. One of the worst matches in WWE history, but the story made it entertaining.


Vader got involved in the Inferno match, which makes it at least a *** match. :side:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Here is Meltzer's ratings for the full Lockdown event.



> X Division Xscape *** 1/2
> Roode vs. Williams **
> Kim vs. Jackie ** 1/4
> Senshi vs. Starr ***
> ...


I think there is an error in the grade he gave for Harris vs. Storm. Since many have said that match already was horrible.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, it's my favourite.
> 
> It's so good it gets you to enjoy shit matches. I recently watched the Unforgiven Inferno match with them which was an absolute disaster. One of the worst matches in WWE history, but the story made it entertaining.


Their first match (WM 14) may have been Kane's best. Also, if you wanted to go for a bit of a stretch, you could say that the HBK/Taker HIAC match was part of the storyline.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It sucks how ugly Stephanie has gotten.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Shelton/Kerwin White storyline > Taker/ Kane storyline


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Their first match (WM 14) may have been Kane's best. Also, if you wanted to go for a bit of a stretch, you could say that the HBK/Taker HIAC match was part of the storyline.


Probably is his best. I should watch it again a little later.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-Would reply to the thread on Marcus (which isn't a rant), but it will probably be closed.:sad:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Somebody should most definately edit the following gif to fit in my sig.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3993716-post22.html

He doesn't think that DX has ever been faces.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> Monty's in the debate league. Thats good enough right?





> Monty carries debates like Ric Flair carries jobbers.







> So I'm guessing no new show tonight either.


You underestimeaTE ME, good sir. Right now, at 4 am, is about the only time I'll get any internet time. The new show will be up within 2 hours.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> You underestimeaTE ME, good sir. Right now, at 4 am, is about the only time I'll get any internet time. The new show will be up within 2 hours.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3993716-post22.html
> 
> He doesn't think that DX has ever been faces.


:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> You know who I'm talking about.
> 
> He makes most of his posts in the Super Secret Staff section. (as AMP calls it. Without the CAPS)
> 
> Its all j_merce fault.


 

Everything I said in that rant was the truth.

And yes, the debate league is worth joining if you want to debate. For the comments about the last debate, blame the people that didn't post their shit. It is being run differently this time, hopefully making it better, I think it will be.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The nWo Wolfpac was really WCW's answer to DX.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The nWo Wolfpac was really WCW's answer to DX.


It wasn't successful because there is no such thing as "Konnan heat".


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Might buy Lockdown on DVD when it's released. Since I have read a couple of reviews on the event now.

Another truth: Taking a look at the HIAC match with Foley vs. Triple H. It's amazing to see how really good of a wrestler Hunter was then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> It wasn't successful because there is no such thing as "Konnan heat".


ODELAY!

AREBA LA RAZA!

WOLFPAC IS IN DA HOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE!!!!!!1


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Truth-Would reply to the thread on Marcus (which isn't a rant), but it will probably be closed.:sad:


Who is he e-stalking now?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm expecting ***** from Kane/Boogyman vs Regal and Taylor next week


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> It wasn't successful because there is no such thing as "Konnan heat".


*TEQUILA SUNRISE~!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Who is he e-stalking now?


Ugh. You're such a dick.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm expecting ***** from Kane/Boogyman vs Regal and Taylor next week


:lmao

I'd be shocked if it got ***, but Regal and Taylor are at least awesome.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: new sig like it?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> ODELAY!
> 
> AREBA LA RAZA!
> 
> WOLFPAC IS IN DA HOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE!!!!!!1


Thank god they had him go heel and manage LAX, he was still saying that (minus the wolfpack part of course) when they had 3 Live Kru a.k.a. it's been 7 years and we still use the same damn catchphrases.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I actually think Triple H vs. Foley might be the best HIAC match *EVER*.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Chillen in the Rova listening to Hova


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Who is he e-stalking now?


Oh shit. Ruthless nig.


Ghetto Anthony said:


> Ugh. You're such a dick.


He loves you too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I love how UFC fans will just completely shit on a fight if it starts to get boring. 

Batista matches need these fans.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'd be shocked if it got ***, but Regal and Taylor are at least awesome.


So your no fan of the boogyman?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Ugh. You're such a dick.


:lmao

Hey you're the one going around telling everyone we are cool. blatant lie BTW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I actually think Triple H vs. Foley might be the best HIAC match *EVER*.


Taker/Lesnar is better IMO.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: new sig like it?


It's too big


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> So your no fan of the boogyman?


He tried to come get me the other day but it wasn't ballin so he left


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I am so pumped for the Liddell/Rampage fight


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Ugh. You're such a dick.


*Black on Black hate? *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's too big


how do i make it smaller then?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: new sig like it?


It's a basketball banner and doesn't have Chris Bosh on it, so no .


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> how do i make it smaller then?


I suggest you remove it before I have to warn you, Rajah has been very clear about this


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't get my Nintendo DS emulator to work



Alabaster Holt said:


> I suggest you remove it before I have to warn you, Rajah has been very clear about this


that dosen't sound very threatening, reword it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I can't get my Nintendo DS emulator to work


Get a PSP.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Black on Black hate? *


Hello Sabrina! Sabrina how are you? Sabrina your name is Sabrina. Sabrina!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I suggest you remove it before I have to warn you, Rajah has been very clear about this


You can warn outside of the WWE section? Nigs got too much powa'.:no:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Kobe Bryant sucks giant testicles so it sucks more nuts than a slut in a porno.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Get a PSP.


I have one, I would still have a DS but cuzion broke it


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao
> 
> Hey you're the one going around telling every we are cool. blatant lie BTW


Way to put words in my mouth. Because I never said we were cool.

I love how a mod, someone who is suppose to help keep the forum in order is trying to bait a member into getting pissed off. Real nice, and great attempt.

You said I needed to seek help.... obviously it should have been the other way around. Holding grudges via the internet. Laughable, and pathetic.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> You can warn outside of the WWE section? Nigs got too much powa'.:no:


And how would you know, not being a real mod.....just posing as one 

Al capownage +2


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Don't know what to do tonight.

Went out for a minute, not too long ago. One of my friends are sick, the others are out of town for the weekend & my girlfriend is over her dad's house until Monday.

I wish I had the Nintendo Wii now. 

Might just sit in & watch TV for the rest of the night (not that I am not doing that now).


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Light Tube in the mouth and in the nuts=Major Ratings.

I saw that shit last night and dear god was it the shit.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Women who claim to be able to do the splits =


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Don't know what to do tonight.
> 
> Went out for a minute, not too long ago. One of my friends are sick, the others are out of town for the weekend & my girlfriend is over her dad's house until Monday.
> 
> ...


Turn it on Spike. The UFC main event is about to happen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Women who claim to be able to do the splits =


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Don't know what to do tonight.
> 
> Went out for a minute, not too long ago. One of my friends are sick, the others are out of town for the weekend & my girlfriend is over her dad's house until Monday.
> 
> ...


Your not the only one 



Phenomenal1 said:


> Kobe Bryant sucks giant testicles so it sucks more nuts than a slut in a porno.



no ****


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Women who claim to be able to do the splits =


My guess is someone is habing a fun night!

The more I see you post the more interesting you become MrMonty


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*whooohooo Gordon wins! *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> And how would you know, not being a real mod.....just posing as one
> 
> Al capownage +2


That hurt:$

I asked motherfucker.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *whooohooo Gordon wins! *


I hate Tont Stewart , Im glad he won


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I demand Lady Croft to airbrush the hair out of her banner!

Skinhead Britney > Semi-Normal pre 2004 Britney


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/3...n-event-rematches-raw-rarity.html#post3993658
Cashfire is great. Look at what he bumps his thread with.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I beat all of you.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Going to a party next weekend, looking forward, Carl needs a new woman in his life.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I demand Lady Croft to airbrush the hair out of her banner!
> 
> Skinhead Britney > Semi-Normal pre 2004 Britney


For some reason whenever I think of Britney Spears anymore the first thing that pops in my mind is "eww, C-Section scar!".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Putting Tekken 3 on my PSP.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I demand Lady Croft to airbrush the hair out of her banner!
> 
> Skinhead Britney > Semi-Normal pre 2004 Britney


**


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: i changed it back to my old sig.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I saw the best match I have ever seen live at last night's local show. :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

You know but you actin like you don't know


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Holt shit Crocop just got knocked the fuck out.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Going to a party next weekend, looking forward, Carl needs a new woman in his life.


Truth: Some poor unfortunate woman is getting pumped full of Carl nextweekend 



> My guess is someone is habing a fun night!


Not as fun as could have been. I claimed I could outdance her gay friend, she claimed she could do the splits. We both suceeded, but I got nothing but a kiss


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Watching smackdown they had baseball last night so it's on now. Duce and domino vs tag champs london and kendrick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit. His landing was crazy.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> Holt shit Crocop just got knocked the fuck out.


My jaw hit the fucking floor. That shit was fucked up to the 10th level


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Watching smackdown they had baseball last night so it's on now. Duce and domino vs tag champs london and kendrick.


I didn't watch Smackdown tell me who wins when it's done


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> My jaw hit the fucking floor. That shit was fucked up to the 10th level


With his own kick too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll watch UFC when they can afford to get Michael Buffer as the ring announcer.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Something tells me I just missed out on something big


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Something tells me I just missed out on something big


You'll see the gif 10000000 times in the next week.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Something tells me I just missed out on something big


Oh yea, I would say that


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn, just saw the replay, that was a nasty kick.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I just had my at least 8 can of soda today. Thank god I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

New tag champs duce and domino.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't worry Monty, nothing about MMA is big.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: I just had my at least 8 can of soda today. Thank god I don't drink alcohol.


I down a 12 pack every 2 days.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*something about RoboCop knocking himself out with is own kick or something... *


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> New tag champs duce and domino.


AWESOME!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Sickest knock out I've ever seen in my life. I honestly though Cro Cop was dead, he was swallowing his own tongue, he's lucky he's okay.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *something about RoboCop knocking himself out with is own kick or something... *


Cro Cop :$


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I down a 12 pack every 2 days.


Beer or Soda?

I have drinked two 12 packs of soda in 2 days. That I will never to again.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Don't worry Monty, nothing about MMA is big.


What about... *TANK ABBOTT*?!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My little brother didn't think the kick was that impressive. I told him he's an idiot.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Some poor unfortunate woman is getting pumped full of Carl nextweekend
> 
> 
> 
> Not as fun as could have been. I claimed I could outdance her gay friend, she claimed she could do the splits. We both suceeded, but I got nothing but a kiss


In the long run you'll win monty!

Who was talking about how Cro Cop was gonna get KO'ed earlier and Diesel (I think)said "yeah right" :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> What about... *TANK ABBOTT*?!


Not at all.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> Beer or Soda?
> 
> I have drinked two 12 packs of soda in 2 days. That I will never to again.


Soda. I don't drink too often.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> My little brother didn't think the kick was that impressive. I told him he's an idiot.


Tell him that you're about to try the kick on him.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I got this huge fucking headache right now.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> You'll see the gif 10000000 times in the next week.





> Oh yea, I would say that





> Damn, just saw the replay, that was a nasty kick.





> something about RoboCop knocking himself out with is own kick or something...





> Sickest knock out I've ever seen in my life. I honestly though Cro Cop was dead, he was swallowing his own tongue, he's lucky he's okay.


Awesome 



> Don't worry Monty, nothing about MMA is big.


Except for their buy rates :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> What about... *TANK ABBOTT*?!


Vince Russo wanted to put the WCW title on him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


>


Ya!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm still shocked, I really thought Cro Cop was dead. I ca... can't believe he's alive.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> Vince Russo wanted to put the WCW title on him.


Would had been a better choice than a C list actor


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I drank a full 12 pack of beer during wrestlemania and a few jag bombs. Needless to say I don't remember too much of the last half of WM 23.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Tell him that you're about to try the kick on him.


I have short, stocky legs so I doubt I could get him in the head. 

I could always give him my "Kidney Kick of DOOOOOOM!!!!!11!!1!"


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I had missed raw wtf some guy from the crowd beat umaga for the ic title. ????


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Soda. I don't drink too often.


That's what I thought. Gotta love soda.

Truth: This fucking headache is getting worse right now. I need some Aleve.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm loggin off in about 15 minutes


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


>


Time to call Al Sharpton to go after The President. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya later brye (in 15 minutes)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.mmaforum.com/


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I want to listen to Marvin Gaye



NastyNas said:


> I had missed raw wtf some guy from the crowd beat umaga for the ic title. ????


that reminds me I need a GIF of that


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I had missed raw wtf some guy from the crowd beat umaga for the ic title. ????


He's a guy they brought up from OVW, he was only posing as a fan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> I have short, stocky legs so I doubt I could get him in the head.
> 
> I could always give him my "Kidney Kick of DOOOOOOM!!!!!11!!1!"


Just make sure its better & more effective than the FINGER POKE OF DOOM!!!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen, you;re right. My superior dancing skills fucking own 

Truth: Tank Abbott was one of the most ridiculuously booked people in the history of sports entertainment. Regardless on the one punch title win that was planned, he could have been a big name in proffessional wrestling, but his booking was absolutely abysmal. I stand by that he could have been a huge fucking name.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Just make sure its better & more effective than the FINGER POKE OF DOOM!!!


Only a little.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What was that?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> McQueen, you;re right. My superior dancing skills fucking own
> 
> Truth: Tank Abbott was one of the most ridiculuously booked people in the history of sports entertainment. Regardless on the one punch title win that was planned, he could have been a big name in proffessional wrestling, but his booking was absolutely abysmal. I stand by that he could have been a huge fucking name.


I remember when he was the #1 fan of that boy band. :lmao


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Tank Abbott was one of the most ridiculuously booked people in the history of sports entertainment. Regardless on the one punch title win that was planned, he could have been a big name in proffessional wrestling, but his booking was absolutely abysmal. I stand by that he could have been a huge fucking name.


True. Abbott > All white wrestlers.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I say pizza is good.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Tru **** has a mixtape called the Movement, I'm offended

Truth: Listening to Kanye West


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Robocop lol  sabrina I'm as lost as you are what's a cro cop.




kane vs regal and tyler on now.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I drank a full 12 pack of beer during wrestlemania and a few jag bombs. Needless to say I don't remember too much of the last half of WM 23.


The most beers I had in one sitting was 6. And that was in 1 hour. The only thing that I remember was that I had one fucking headache. Like right now.

Truth: Some asshole stole my Aleve, so I had to use Motrin.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> I remember when he was the #1 fan of that boy band. :lmao


Gregory Helms and Shannon Moore :lmao

Truth: Americans are awful, awful drinkers. I dont say that as a slander, but you guys simply dont handle your drink well.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

While I knew he was posing as a fan but to have a guy pose as a fan and win the ic title his first match come on.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> The most beers I had in one sitting was 6. And that was in 1 hour. The only thing that I remember was that I had one fucking headache. Like right now.
> 
> Truth: Some asshole stole my Aleve, so I had to use Motrin.


Big Show wannabe? Is that you in your Avatar? Are you 7 feet tall?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Big Show wannabe? Is that you in your Avatar? Are you 7 feet tall?


thats a different guy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Andre The Giant had he alcohol tolerance of the entire state of Vermont.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: I just got home from a Pink Floyd tribute band called The Machine. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Greco Roman: A style of wrestling.

Hardcore: A type of porno.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Andre The Giant had he alcohol tolerance of the entire state of Vermont.


:lmao True.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Big Show wannabe? Is that you in your Avatar? Are you 7 feet tall?


Yes, that is me in my Avatar. Acting like a retard. Somebody on here said that I somewhat looked like The Big Show, so that's why I call myself a Big Show wannabe. And no, I am not 7 feet tall. But I am 270 pounds. So I am big.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Robocop lol  sabrina I'm as lost as you are what's a cro cop.


*Robo Cop's son I think. 

Strange stuff.*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth: Americans are awful, awful drinkers. I dont say that as a slander, but you guys simply dont handle your drink well.


I can


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Andre was only like 6'10'.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna go ahead and say Unforgiven '01 is a bad PPV. If it didn't have Austin/Angle, it could of been a contender for worst PPV ever.

Glad i only paid $10


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

kane wins regal and tyler by count out.


robocop had a son


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Skaaland also mentioned that even though he was very polite and nice, André had his limits. Arnold told the story when André was in a bar one night, four men came up to him and began harassing him about his size. At first, André attempted to avoid confrontation, but when he couldn't take it anymore, he proceeded to chase the hecklers until they locked themselves in their car. André then grabbed the car and tilted it over to its side with the four guys trapped inside. André was never arrested for the incident since local police officers had a hard time believing four inebriated men's story about an angry giant having overturned their car.


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have been wanting to change my gif for about 3 days now but nobody wants to resize it for me. Therefore it shall stay as Shaelton.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Truth- Andre was only like 6'10'.


That was propaganda made up by Midget wrestlers who were jealous of him being so big when they were so small.

He was legitimately 11 feet tall.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Andre was only like 6'10'.


he didn't look 7 feet when him and Hogan wen't face to face

how tall is Hogan



Phenomenal1 said:


> I have been wanting to change my gif for about 3 days now but nobody wants to resize it for me. Therefore it shall stay as Shaelton.


I might be able to help


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hogan was 6'7 at that time I believe.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I can


I dont believe it. After spending a third of a year in Canada, the "best drinker" I came across was a guy who could drink 12 (330 ml) bottles of beer and still be relatively sober. He was renowned over there. He was laughed at by us. 12 bottles = lightweight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate how Hogan looked taller than Taker in the SD games.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> he didn't look 7 feet when him and Hogan wen't face to face
> 
> how tall is Hogan
> 
> ...


Hogan is pretty tall actually. Around 6'5 I'd say.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

MoveMent™ said:


> he didn't look 7 feet when him and Hogan wen't face to face
> 
> how tall is Hogan


They say that Hogan is 6"7. But don't forget the most wrestlers wear lifts in their shoes, so that might be one of the reasons that Hogan was toe to toe with Andre.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Poor regal and tyler there just jobbers .


regal and tyler vs kane and boogeyman next week whats up with dat.


Teddy kissing kristal. BARF.









Damn it I killed the thread again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I dont believe it. After spending a third of a year in Canada, the "best drinker" I came across was a guy who could drink 12 (330 ml) bottles of beer and still be relatively sober. He was renowned over there. He was laughed at by us. 12 bottles = lightweight.


When I was in the 10th grade, I drank 23 beers, 3 hard ice teas, shots of vodka, 151, Soco, and smoked a half a blunt in the same night and didn't pass out.

Edit - I popped 6 pills too


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Hogan is pretty tall actually. Around 6'5 I'd say.


O



Phenomenal1 said:


> Hogan was 6'7 at that time I believe.


double O



Porn Freak said:


> They say that Hogan is 6"7. But don't forget the most wrestlers wear lifts in their shoes, so that might be one of the reasons that Hogan was toe to toe with Andre.


Triple O


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Have at it buddy.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll see what I can do P1

I wonder if Rey wears lifts


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> When I was in the 10th grade, I drank 23 beers, 3 hard ice teas, shots of vodka, 151, Soco, and smoked a half a blunt in the same night and didn't pass out.


Your grandparents must have been Irish


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I wonder if Rey wears lifts


Probably. He's billed at 5'6", but I doubt he's any taller than 5'4" (which is how tall I am ).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> When I was in the 10th grade, I drank 23 beers, 3 hard ice teas, shots of vodka, 151, Soco, and smoked a half a blunt in the same night and didn't pass out.
> 
> Edit - I popped 6 pills too


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> Poor regal and tyler there just jobbers .
> 
> 
> regal and tyler vs kane and boogeyman next week whats up with dat.
> ...


It's Taylor. Squire Dave Taylor.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> They have Judgment Day '02 on wwe 24/7 right now.


AWESOME! Never seen it, been waiting for it to come on 24/7 like they had announced. I'll watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck tall people.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Your grandparents must have been Irish


:lmao

Who knows. Everybody in my family are/were alcoholics at one point. Runs in the blood.

I've never had a hangover either


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

MoveMent™ said:


> I wonder if Rey wears lifts


I think he does. He is listed at 5"6" according to the WWE but they say elsewhere that he is really 5"3".


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I can't believe what happened tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


Nah


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I can't believe what happened tonight.


You should probably change your banner. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I can't believe what happened tonight.


Didn't you say about 5 hours ago after someone joked that Cro Cop was getting KO'ed tonight you said it would never happen?

It is pretty shocking though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Here, hi everyone


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Knightmace


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Scarlett Johansen is hosting SNL...


and showing some amazing cleavage .


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if there is ever going to be a tribute band to a tribute band.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah


With you, I believe it. I would call BS is if anyone else on these forums said it.



Diesel said:


> Truth - I can't believe what happened tonight.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I can't believe what happened tonight.


I'm shocked Cro Cop was able to talk, I thought he died. First time I can honestly say I was scared for somebody else's life. 

EDIT: We still got Nick Diaz though.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Probably. He's billed at 5'6", but I doubt he's any taller than 5'4" (which is how tall I am ).



your not the only one:sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I wonder if there is ever going to be a tribute band to a tribute band.*


maybe.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I wonder if there is ever going to be a tribute band to a tribute band.*


Godsmack is an Alice in Chains tribute band. If there's any Godsmack tribute bands then there is.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

that good

going to walk to 7 eleven


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Didn't you say about 5 hours ago after someone joked that Cro Cop was getting KO'ed tonight you said it would never happen?
> 
> It is pretty shocking though.


I don't recall so.

But yeah, I marked when that happened. I like Cro Cop and all, but seriously, that head kick was fuckin' insane. I thought he, Mirko, broke his ankle.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> With you, I believe it. I would call BS is if anyone else on these forums said it.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

MoveMent™ said:


> your not the only one:sad:


Join the club. I am barely 5"7" without shoes.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

In the past two days, I have:

Met Sara Del Ray
Met Daizee Haze
Met Kevin Steen
Met Chris Hero
Met Eddie Kingston
Nearly smoked a blunt with Ruckus
Laughed in the face of a nobody no-talent indy guy
Gone two 2 indy wrestling shows
Helped start AND stop a brawl involving an indy nobody and a wrestling trainer/promoter

Gotta say, that makes up for the absolute horrible week last week started as.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am 6 feet tall but I only weigh 145(?) pounds.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Truth: Here, hi everyone


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> Who knows. Everybody in my family are/were alcoholics at one point. Runs in the blood.
> 
> *I've never had a hangover either*


That I find hard to believe. You're what man, 21? When I was 17, 18, I was of the opinion I never got hangovers. As time progressed, I realised how wrong I was. I'm grand for an average night out, but a big one and I'll feel it. EG, this/yesterdat morning. Fri night I met up with my dad in the pub. Ended up having altogether too much, and going back to his for a sing song and whiskey shots. This/Sat morning, I was fucking hanging like a whore. 2 years ago I wouldn't have felt it, but now I really do. I firmly believe the only time you wont get a hangover is if you're drinking local German beer, because they have no additives in their beer.

Truth: Was scoring a bird tonight, not the best of looking, but better than average.Her phone rang. She said "sorry for a minute, it's my husband".

No ratings.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Scarlet Johansson on SNL :yum:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


>


How come you never go on MSN?

Hi anyway


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I am 6 feet tall but I only weigh 145(?) pounds.


You think you can beat Rey Mysterio in a fight?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> Godsmack is an Alice in Chains tribute band. If there's any Godsmack tribute bands then there is.


*Black Stone Cherry pulls off the Alice in Chains sound alot better than GS... and they don't come off as ripoffs either.*


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> that good
> 
> going to walk to 7 eleven


It could actually be slowed down a little bit but it works.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I am watching Rescue Me on FX right now. Can't wait for the new season to start. One of my favorite shows.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Scarlet Johansson on SNL :yum:


:yum: :yum: :yum: all over!

But SNL still sucks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*heh, I'm taller than lil rey rey. *


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner said:


> You think you can beat Rey Mysterio in a fight?


I would kick the little guys ass.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* UFC just lost so much money by Cro Cop losing tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> That I find hard to believe. You're what man, 21? When I was 17, 18, I was of the opinion I never got hangovers. As time progressed, I realised how wrong I was. I'm grand for an average night out, but a big one and I'll feel it. EG, this/yesterdat morning. Fri night I met up with my dad in the pub. Ended up having altogether too much, and going back to his for a sing song and whiskey shots. This/Sat morning, I was fucking hanging like a whore. 2 years ago I wouldn't have felt it, but now I really do. I firmly believe the only time you wont get a hangover is if you're drinking local German beer, because they have no additives in their beer.
> 
> Truth: Was scoring a bird tonight, not the best of looking, but better than average.Her phone rang. She said "sorry for a minute, it's my husband".
> 
> No ratings.


I'm 19, and I've never really drank on a regular basis. I've never woken up feeling like shit. I do usually get a headache when I have the first few drinks of the night, but then i drink more and it goes away.

Who knows


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> But SNL still sucks.


SNL has sucked for years now. God I miss Chris Farley.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* UFC just lost so much money by Cro Cop losing tonight.


Russo books UFC. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *heh, I'm taller than lil rey rey. *


.........damn you.


Phenomenal1 said:


> I would kick the little guys ass.


:lmao

I can imagine it now.....


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching taker vs mr kennedy


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

SNL has it's moments. However Child's Play is on, and...

Child's Play > SNL


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

McQueen said:


> :yum: :yum: :yum: all over!
> 
> But SNL still sucks.


A few parts are funny, most fail. Johansson makes it worth watching though. Great boobage tonight.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *heh, I'm taller than lil rey rey. *


 

hey sabrina what do you think about this? http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070420/ap_on_re_eu/vatican_limbo_2


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Great boobage tonight.


:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* UFC just lost so much money by Cro Cop losing tonight.


:agree: 

Cro Cop vs. Couture would've been such a better main event than Gonzaga vs. Couture will be. Name wise, and buy wise, anyway.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Super Delfin said:


> SNL has it's moments. However Child's Play is on, and...
> 
> Child's Play > SNL


I just turned my tv on to Child's Play on AMC. Good horror movie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> A few parts are funny, most fail. Johansson makes it worth watching though. Great boobage tonight.


And every other night since she was probably 13.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :agree:
> 
> Cro Cop vs. Couture would've been such a better main event than Gonzaga vs. Couture will be. Name wise, and buy wise, anyway.


Liddell/Jackson will still own the universe though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - the musical guest on SNL is freaky.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* UFC just lost so much money by Cro Cop losing tonight.


I'm sure Coulture vs (who ever that guy is) will out draw Coulture vs Cro Cop


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm 19, and I've never really drank on a regular basis. I've never woken up feeling like shit. I do usually get a headache when I have the first few drinks of the night, but then i drink more and it goes away.
> 
> Who knows


Enjoy it while it lasts man. What I wouldn't give to have my youthful brain back.

Truth: Contrary to popular opinion, knowing and using someone's christian name 6 times in one sentance does not make them want your body :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I havent watched SNL in 2 years :$


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - the musical guest on SNL is freaky.


You don't remember Bjork. She looks like she hasn't changed that much.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> I havent watched SNL in 2 years :$


I'm going on 7 or 8 now. I've given up on sketch comedy TV for the most part.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hey sabrina what do you think about this? http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070420/ap_on_re_eu/vatican_limbo_2



*I don't see why it's up to the Pope. There are so many damn holes in organized religion.. it's a shame...



btw, I think Victoria is like 5'9" or something.. I'm almost as tall as she is *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bjork = no ratings.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> You don't remember Bjork. She looks like she hasn't changed that much.


I wasn't sure how her name was spelt so I didn't bother to try. She scares me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I'd like to party with Bjork, I think she would be a trip.

My stepsister is 6ft tall, just as tall as I am.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't see why it's up to the Pope. There are so many damn holes in organized religion.. it's a shame...
> 
> 
> 
> btw, I think Victoria is like 5'9" or something.. I'm almost as tall as she is *


Wait, my Victoria? Thats the perfect size for her.:yum:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

So robocop's son crop cop lost?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't see why it's up to the Pope. There are so many damn holes in organized religion.. it's a shame...
> 
> 
> 
> btw, I think Victoria is like 5'9" or something.. I'm almost as tall as she is *


yeah.

:yum:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Derek said:


> Bjork = no ratings.


:agree:

Scarlet = ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Liddell/Jackson will still own the universe though.


The day that event takes place, is actually on the day of my friend's birthday. It also happens to be my friend that orders all the events. So he's having a much larger amount of people over than usual to catch the event. Should be fun.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wait, my Victoria? Thats the perfect size for her.:yum:


*Yeah, I think I read somewhere where she's around 5'9". I'm 5'7" so I'm pretty close. 

Nas, yeah, that's my understanding. RoboCops son, Cro got knocked out.*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> I think I'd like to party with Bjork, I think she would be a trip.


She's from Iceland. I think she would make a nice party partner.




Ownage™ said:


> I wasn't sure how her name was spelt so I didn't bother to try. She scares me.


Hey I did she her naked once in one of her videos. So that is scary.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alright, Im out now. Bye


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Nas how are you doing?

Cya Brye


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yeah, I think I read somewhere where she's around 5'9". I'm 5'7" so I'm pretty close*.


Damm, your my height. Good for you. Actually I think that Vicky is 5"8".


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

later Brye


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm doing good just watched smackdown.



taker won kennedy by DQ.


Wounder who knocked out robocops son.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Later Brye.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't matter what height Vickie is:yum:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: victoria is 5'8


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

hey jeff did you see that there's a new member.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: Brye needs to change his usertitle to Red Soxs 7-5. :agree:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I'm doing good just watched smackdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come I never see you on MSN?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Don't matter what height Vickie is:yum:












:yum:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> hey jeff did you see that there's a new member.


yeah the TheXEffect.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

because I hate going on msn I only get on when i have too.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Ownage™ said:


> :yum:


Me too. :yum: 

Great pic of Vicky.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao Great accomplishment.


Ownage™ said:


> :yum:


:shocked::yum: Teh hotness.

Time to see if I have any pics on my laptop:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

10/10


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I just spent 6.41 at 7 eleven


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm getting sick of morons Pming me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/337477-i-cant-believe-my-teacher-gay-4.html#post3994297

*OWNED*:lmao:lmao

She's a godess.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ewwwwww








Must you keep showing that pic I just ate.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Holy shit: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/337477-i-cant-believe-my-teacher-gay-4.html#post3994297
> 
> *OWNED*:lmao:lmao
> 
> She's a godess.


:agree: 

The thread starter's a complete homophobic moron, so he deserved the tonguelashing he got.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: sabrina is a godess :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Ewwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N!gga, you gay.-Riley


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
Owned indeed!

Truth: Just bet 2500 on Claudio Castignoli winning the King of Europe tournament. ~HEY!~


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: sabrina is a godess :agree:


Your puppy love act is starting to get real fucking old dude.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Your puppy love act is starting to get real fucking old dude.


Agreed.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> N!gga, you gay.-Riley


sorry but that's really sick I just ate too. ewwwwwwwww


I got to go blech my eyes.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Shining wizard = ratings? Maybe?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Post on MMA Forum



> Wow. After seeing Cro Cop get knocked out, I've been pooping my pants continuously for the last 20 minutes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Shining wizard = ratings? Maybe?


Mutoh = Defining Ratings :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> no it's just i like women that look like women like jessica alba and *mickie james.*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

-Skullbone- said:


> :agree:
> 
> The thread starter's a complete homophobic moron, so he deserved the tonguelashing he got.


I gave him a nice little tonguelahsing myself. The kid is just a unmature little idiot. Can't mind his own business.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I had some Arby's for dinner


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Starting to? it was old like 3 months ago.

Bless.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^:sad:


McQueen said:


> Your puppy love act is starting to get real fucking old dude.


Ohhhhhhh shiiiiiittttt...........


NastyNas said:


> no it's just i like women that look like women like jessica alba and mickie james.


Don't try to play Vickie.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I had some Arby's for dinner


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mickie James Arby's jokes are just as old as JDL's love for LC.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Post on MMA Forum


:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> because I hate going on msn I only get on when i have too.


Oh ok, nice Victoria pic Ownage


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - I don't get the Mickie/Arby's shit. Explain?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ok my eyes stopped burning. 


smackdown was ok right now I'm posting a mega post of jessica alba.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Starting to? it was old like 3 months ago.
> 
> Bless.


You're up very late. The nudity pleases me though.

Truth: I miss lil hitman.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - I don't get the Mickie/Arby's shit. Explain?


Me either. Explain for us people.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Truth - I don't get the Mickie/Arby's shit. Explain?


There are nude pictures of her, fill in the blanks.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> ok my eyes stopped burning.
> 
> 
> smackdown was ok right now I'm posting a mega post of jessica alba.


You saw a pic of Ashley?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> You're up very late. The nudity pleases me though.
> 
> *Truth: I miss lil hitman.*


I don't


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> There are nude pictures of her, fill in the blanks.


I know of the nude pics she did for Penthouse. Never mind, not going there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lil Hitman was proud to be brown.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> You saw a pic of Ashley?


well no there were not burning that bad I seen a pic of victoria thank god it was not a pic of melina my eyes would have been bleeding.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't


That's because you're a meanie. I'm going to have to get Mike to write you a 2000 word letter.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

McQueen said:


> There are nude pictures of her, fill in the blanks.


Orly? Never seen em but I understand now 

:hb


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> I know of the nude pics she did for Penthouse. Never mind, not going there.


of who?


beulahs penthouse pics are gretness.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I'm out. Be back later.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya P-Freak


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> well no there were not burning that bad I seen a pic of victoria thank god it was not a pic of melina my eyes would have been bleeding.


O

what happened to Lil Hitman?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Lil Hitman was proud to be brown.


I'm proud to be white.



> That's because you're a meanie. I'm going to have to get Mike to write you a 2000 word letter.


I won't read it.


btw, the Red Scare's finisher has to be the "Hammer and Sickle"


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lil who?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> well no there were not burning that bad I seen a pic of victoria thank god it was not a pic of melina my eyes would have been bleeding.












:yum:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

DOG FACE! GTFO!!!!!!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MY EYES FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MY EYES.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm suprised this never caught on:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I have alot of people on my msn

Nas that was soo funny :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- I'm suprised this never caught on:


I don't have to pic to be doing it, but I find that amusing.
It's better than Serious Cat.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Melina might not have the most pretty of faces, but I'd still fuck her senseless.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm now pouring bleach into my eyes.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

We keep rising to the top like elavators


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I don't have to pic to be doing it, but I find that amusing.
> It's better than Serious Cat.


True. In all fairness, it was AMP's creation.

He was drunk, so instead of "owned" he said "owened".


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Melina might not have the most pretty of faces, but I'd still fuck her senseless.


From behind would be great, that way you could get a load of her ass (the only thing about her thats really any good) and yell at her if she tried turing around. I'm guessing thats what Nitro does.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> MY EYES FOR THE LOVE OF GOD MY EYES.





Headliner said:


> N!gga, you gay.-Riley


^


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Melina might not have the most pretty of faces, but I'd still fuck her senseless.


Correct. She has the best body out of all the divas, along with Brooke.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey WCW can you post that Crocop KO again?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

If my manager insults me again I will be assaulting him


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> ^


:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I'm now pouring bleach into my eyes.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I'm now pouring bleach into my eyes.


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> From behind would be great, that way you could get a load of her ass (the only thing about her thats really any good) and yell at her if she tried turing around. I'm guessing thats what Nitro does.


Ha, I can imagine you giving out to her when she tries to look at you. "Quit lookin' at me bitch, I'm trying to come here!"

Poor Melina.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Ha, I can imagine you giving out to her when she tries to look at you. "Quit lookin' at me bitch, I'm trying to come here!"
> 
> Poor Melina.


:lmao
Shit man, I'd probably have to put the bag over my head in that situation.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I didn't realize NastyNas was homosexual. 



*OWENED~!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Ha, I can imagine you giving out to her when she tries to look at you. "Quit lookin' at me bitch, I'm trying to come here!"
> 
> Poor Melina.


:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

would be fine if you guys posted some girls instead of those things here I'll post one.










nowing your guys taste you wont like her.

:yum: that's the girls I like.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I didn't realize NastyNas was homosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> *OWENED~!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I didn't realize NastyNas was homosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> *OWENED~!!!!!!!!*


Why you think he's excommunicated from the black community?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm pretty convinced that the PSP is the greatest invention of all time ever.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

She looks underage


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm sorry but I don't sig chicks with dicks like you guys.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Why you think he's excommunicated from the black community?


idk


Maybe we should take a survey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm pretty convinced that the PSP is the greatest invention of all time ever.


Now if you were clever WCW you would have posted that text on top of a picture of Tony Schaiovane (sp?)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao



WCW said:


> I'm pretty convinced that the PSP is the greatest invention of all time ever.


I could of told you that 4 months ago.


I'm pretty sure I said it anyway.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Alba is teh hawtness :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Now if you were clever WCW you would have posted that text on top of a picture of Tony Schaiovane (sp?)


That would imply that my statement was an exaggeration. :side:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

MrMonty said:


> She looks underage


Jessica Alba looks underage?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm pretty convinced that the PSP is the greatest invention of all time ever.


No arguments here


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

It's cool if you guys go that way but I don't I like chicks i'm sorry if you can't seem to understand that i don't like women with dicks. I'm not judging you guys if you do it's fine.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I'm sorry but I don't sig chicks with dicks like you guys.


You're thinking of Brye.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

What page was the Cro Cop KO on?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^:lmao
> 
> 
> I could of told you that 4 months ago.
> ...


They cracked the newest firmware. It's only a matter of time before they make it available to downgrade.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Schiavone is ballin!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek said:


> You're thinking of Brye.


Well him to but I still like brye I don't care if he's into she men. I don't care cali and hedliner are too. i still like them.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> They cracked the newest firmware. It's only a matter of time before they make it available to downgrade.


Where did you acquire this information?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want to see the Goldberg/Hogan match again to see Big Tony marking out. I remember Goldberg hitting the Jackhammer and him screaming "HELL YEAH~!!!~!".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> idk
> 
> 
> Maybe we should take a survey.


Good idea. I'm quite sure the answer will be "one more for the good guys".


NastyNas said:


> It's cool if you guys go that way but *I don't like chicks *


Thats all I needed to know.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Schiavone is ballin!


When wasn't he?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

illegal sonic games on psp = buyrates


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Jessica Alba looks underage?


I didn't even notice it was Alba,but in that particular picture, yes. Underage is a big deal to me, as girls of age 16 commonly get into nightclubs over here.

Whats more annoying is how much older than 16 they look.

It should be more of a crime than it is too look deceivingly physically mature :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Where did you acquire this information?


http://www.dcemu.co.uk/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=58041&highlight=Decrypting


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Good idea. I'm quite sure the answer will be "one more for the good guys".
> 
> Thats all I needed to know.


Ok look I'm sorry people are diffrent it's cool if you like manish women. That's you that's what your into that cool but I just don't like she males I'm sorry but forget about it we can still be friends I don't care what our into. Just don't get mad at me for not liking what you like.  i wasnt making fun of you for liking them if that's what you were thining. 


any way i have always liked girly women its just the way i am I like alba, j lo, stacy kiebler trish and that's the women I'm into you need to understand that and be able to be cool with that ok.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Good idea. I'm quite sure the answer will be "one more for the good guys".


:hb



> When wasn't he?


1982




> http://www.dcemu.co.uk/vbulletin/sho...ght=Decrypting


I have 3.11


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So.....I'm watching BET and they mention some former NBA star that was gay. Then they show Tim Hardaway talking about how he hate gay people. What does this show do? Introduce the gay dude.

This dude don't look gay. I'd say NastyNas is gayer than him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> would be fine if you guys posted some girls instead of those things here I'll post one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANd what type is that?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They haven't figured that one out either yet. They're close though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> This dude don't look gay. I'd say NastyNas is gayer than him.














(I'm going to milk this for all it's worth)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Black people watch BET?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> So.....I'm watching BET and they mention some former NBA star that was gay. Then they show Tim Hardaway talking about how he hate gay people. What does this show do? Introduce the gay dude.
> 
> This dude don't look gay. I'd say NastyNas is gayer than him.


:lmao

BET sucks



Killa CaLi said:


> Black people watch BET?


Only the ones who started listening to Hip Hop in 2004


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> They haven't figured that one out either yet. They're close though.


:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :sad:


Whoever figures this stuff out must have a lot of cash. They have to brick at least a few PSPs in the process.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> BET sucks


True.


Killa CaLi said:


> Black people watch BET?


I haven't watched BET in a while before this. I might have to start wacthing again after seeing this chick get cut in a fight on college hill.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> So.....I'm watching BET and they mention some former NBA star that was gay. Then they show Tim Hardaway talking about how he hate gay people. What does this show do? Introduce the gay dude.
> 
> This dude don't look gay. I'd say NastyNas is gayer than him.


didnt you read what i said i wasnt making fun of you liking she males it's fine.


messing with you guys is so fun lol


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Whoever figures this stuff out must have a lot of cash. They have to brick at least a few PSPs in the process.


Japanese probably. They all seem to have a lot of money and a never ending supply of electronic devices.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Bobby Lee's the man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jphO1a4b9Mc = Buyrates (if they had put it on Pay Per View. Dumbasses.)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> ANd what type is that?


oh nothing  me and them are joking I like victoria and melina we just like messing with each other it's harless fun.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> True.
> 
> I haven't watched BET in a while before this. I might have to start wacthing again after seeing this chick get cut in a fight on college hill.


thats the last thing worth watching on BET besides Wayan Brothers and once I find that on DVD BET will become worthless


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Black people watch BET?


They do I know it's shocking.  :shocked:


yeah movement I like Wayan Brothers i watch that every now and then.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching AM Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> didnt you read what i said i wasnt making fun of you liking she males it's fine.
> 
> 
> messing with you guys is so fun lol


Vickie having a strong build makes it even better. Since you're gay your taste is totally different.

I read it. Your opinion doesn't matter especially since you came out the closet. You should hook up with this gay dude that was on BET. He probably leaves in......................San Francisco.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The only two times Hogan lost the WCW belt as a member of the nWO were on Nitro and not PPV. That man was such a smart backstage politician.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The only two times Hogan lost the WCW belt as a member of the nWO were on Nitro and not PPV. That man was such a smart backstage politician.


That's probably a big reason why people hate him.


That makes me like him even more though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's probably a big reason why people hate him.
> 
> 
> That makes me like him even more though.


It made him a lot of money and he was still entertaining. I can't hate the guy for it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SO NastyNas is gay is he?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Vickie having a strong build makes it even better. Since you're gay your taste is totally different.
> 
> I read it. Your opinion doesn't matter especially since you came out the closet. You should hook up with this gay dude that was on BET. He probably leaves in......................San Francisco.


since i'm gay I don't like women with huge muscles thats what make me not gay I'm not into that :lmao: but really I don't see what you dont understand I'm saying I except you liking she males it's fine but i prefer women I am sorry that's just the way it is.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> since i'm gay I don't like women with huge muscles thats what make me not gay I'm not into that :lmao: but really I don't see what you dont understand I'm saying I except you liking she males it's fine but i prefer women I am sorry that's just the way it is.


you mean eye candy?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

At the start of the Goldberg/Hogan match Bobby Hennan suggests it may go an hour.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It made him a lot of money and he was still entertaining. I can't hate the guy for it.


:hb


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I just logged back on.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> SO NastyNas is gay is he?


I'll try to explain to you see headliner likes this girl who is real manly she looks like half man and have woman I don't like her/him so he says that makes me gay. se I am into women who look like women not into women who look like men thats headliner.




but really me and him are joing we like to joke around with each other so dont take what we say for reals.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> since i'm gay I don't like women with huge muscles thats what make me not gay I'm not into that :lmao: but really I don't see what you dont understand I'm saying I except you liking she males it's fine but i prefer women I am sorry that's just the way it is.


OK I'm all cool with that 

Ok I gotcha Frankie, this is funny


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: This is my first post in this thread in about a month.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Truth: This is my first post in this thread in about a month.


hi troy, how are you doing?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Truth: This is my first post in this thread in about a month.


Hi


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

NastyNas is fighting a losing battle. Headliner ftw.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

2Slick said:


> Truth: This is my first post in this thread in about a month.


Well, welcome back to the Tell The Truth thread.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

MrMonty said:


> I didn't even notice it was Alba,but in that particular picture, yes. Underage is a big deal to me, as girls of age 16 commonly get into nightclubs over here.
> 
> Whats more annoying is how much older than 16 they look.
> 
> It should be more of a crime than it is too look deceivingly physically mature :side:


gee I recognised that ass a mile off. I'm afraid you don't know your celebrity asses :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

knightmace said:


> SO NastyNas is gay is he?





NastyNas said:


> It's cool if you guys go that way but I don't like chicks


.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> you mean eye candy?


yeah I love teh women that look like women.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dennis Rodman was wasted out of his mind at Bash at the Beach 98.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

It's official John Legend is the greatest RnB man of all time


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Too fucking drunk. Must sleep.

Edit: Waves at Slick 



> gee I recognised that ass a mile off. I'm afraid you don't know your celebrity asses


You'r right. Entirely too much "O rly?" and not half enough yarly.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I think that The Condemned will be a good movie. It actually looks good. Plus I love Vinnie Jones as a actor.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Slick.


Ownage™ said:


> NastyNas is fighting a losing battle. Headliner ftw.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> .


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Dennis Rodman was wasted out of his mind at Bash at the Beach 98.


The match would have been just as bad were he sober, probably worse.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Dennis Rodman was wasted out of his mind at Bash at the Beach 98.


I ordered that live.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> It's official John Legend is the greatest RnB man of all time


Babyface & R.Kelly > Him. Oh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I ordered that live.


So did I. That match was one of the most boring things I've ever seen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm going to abuse this site I found. Here's what I've made so far:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ooo look headliner I found a pic I know your going to love. Like headliner she's your type too. 











headliner read your rep messages.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> The match would have been just as bad were he sober, probably worse.


Well, when you have Karl Malone as a oppenent, of course it's going to suck even without Rodman being drunk. Those were some bad times for WCW.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> So did I. That match was one of the most boring things I've ever seen.


I liked it. I marked for Rodman though.


I'm pretty sure that PPV did huge buyrates


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Babyface & R.Kelly > Him. Oh.


Baby face no, R. Kelly..... If the rest of the Trapped in the closets deliver I'll change my mind


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I liked it. I marked for Rodman though.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that PPV did huge buyrates


The second biggest one all year of any promotion during the attitude era is pretty good.

That's why they put Jay Leno in the ME the month after.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

NastyNas said:


> ooo look headliner I found a pic I know your going to love. Like headliner she's your type too.


I think I am going to be sick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The second biggest one all year of any promotion during the attitude era is pretty good.
> 
> *That's why they put Jay Leno in the ME the month after.*


And it was better than the Bash match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The second biggest one all year of any promotion during the attitude era is pretty good.
> 
> That's why they put Jay Leno in the ME the month after.


I didn't order that one.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea Nas. I'm quite sure they are men. Good way to turn yourself on right?

See Nas. Its plenty of love for you:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ewww no *** pics please there as bad as victoria the she male.


but welcome for posting that pic think she/he is hot right?









read your pm nig


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Baby face no, R. Kelly..... If the rest of the Trapped in the closets deliver I'll change my mind


:no: Stick to rap music


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> I think I am going to be sick.


yeah I;m sorry about that headliner likes those type of chicks so i taught i would post a pic trying to tell him i don't care if he likes them that it's ok that were stil friends.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> ewww no *** pics please there as bad as victoria the she male.
> 
> 
> but welcome for posting that pic think she/he is hot right?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no: Stick to rap music


Fine I will 

Once Again>TP3 Reloaded

I hate Dj's that screams in the random songs I have


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Headliner said:


> Yea Nas. I'm quite sure they are men. Good way to turn yourself on right?
> 
> See Nas. Its plenty of love for you:


I going to be really sick.


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

I just wake up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice Ownage:lmao although the message can be offensive to some.:sad:


MoveMent™ said:


> Fine I will
> 
> Once Again>TP3 Reloaded
> 
> I hate Dj's that screams in the random songs I have


TP3 Reloaded wasn't all that great anyway.

Those Dj's are horrible. I turn the song off if they do that.


Porn Freak said:


> I going to be really sick.


Are you sure?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


>


ats how headliner is going to look like. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd be banned by now if i posted that pic.


Why'd Ghetto Anthony get banned?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Red. Jumpsuit. Apparatus.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Headliner said:


> Are you sure?


Yes. Asians guys in underwear, very gay. And nothing against Asian guys. Just so gay.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nice Ownage:lmao although the message can be offensive to some.:sad:
> 
> TP3 Reloaded wasn't all that great anyway.
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music-music-videos/337507-john-legend-once-again.html#post3994737

I do I usually find a another source for the song and hope their not up their, I think I may
rant on them


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> ooo look headliner I found a pic I know your going to love. Like headliner she's your type too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> ats how headliner is going to look like. :agree:


You mean that's Headliner's type of girl.

Apologies to any offended by the pic previously posted by me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


>


That so awesome :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd be banned by now if i posted that pic.
> 
> 
> Why'd Ghetto Anthony get banned?


For being black. :agree: There trying to get rid of us. :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> You mean that's Headliner's type of girl.
> 
> Apologies to any offended by the pic previously posted by me.


No she's not man enough to be his girl.:agree:


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm really tired. I'm waiting for Huss vs Colt Windy City Deathmatch to finish downloading though. Then I may set it to convert and go to sleep.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:


> Truth: I'm really tired. I'm waiting for Huss vs Colt Windy City Deathmatch to finish downloading though. Then I may set it to convert and *go to sleep*.


CM Punk


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> For being black. :agree: There trying to get rid of us. :agree:


I'm 75% offended


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> HOLY SHIT!


if I saw that coming down the street i would run.


and I 100% don't care


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meh, don't mind Nas. He's a homothug.


Killa CaLi said:


> I'd be banned by now if i posted that pic.
> 
> 
> Why'd Ghetto Anthony get banned?


I would assume it was for the "Cracker" remark he made. I knew he would be banned for that as soon as I saw it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to sleep good night, Frankie, Headliner, 2Slick, Diesel, and everyone else.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> if I saw that coming down the street i would run.
> 
> 
> and I 100% don't care


:topic:

Truth: just posted 4 albums in the file exchange


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

For my boy NastyNas:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: That finishing move that Deuce put on Kendrick was sick. They should use that as their finisher.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> RedSilver™ said:
> 
> 
> > Killa CaLi said:
> ...


lolz


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> For my boy NastyNas:


:yum: I would love to spank her. 

That video of her and shakira is hotness.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXtpkV7iSvI


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Ownage™ said:


> For my boy NastyNas:


One of the best asses in the world. That's all I got to say.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seems like RedSilver is gonna stalk CaL.


NastyNas said:


> :yum: I would love to spank her.
> 
> That video of her and shakira is hotness.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXtpkV7iSvI


Don't try to turn straight now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: That finishing move that Deuce put on Kendrick was sick. They should use that as their finisher.


It's probably going to be

Truth: I haven't watched Smackdown since WM 23:sad:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> One of the best asses in the world. That's all I got to say.


:agree: vida too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> :yum: I would love to spank her.
> 
> That video of her and shakira is hotness.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXtpkV7iSvI


Dude that's J Lo not Beyonce.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

NastyNas said:


> :agree: vida too.


She's got a nice ass too. Latino women have some nice asses. :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

It says in the bible you aren't supposed to look at a women for her body


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Keyra Agustina's ass is out of this world.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Dude that's J Lo not Beyonce.


oh sorry man wrong link I'm looking for the right one of her and beyonce but my computer is going slow.

heres the link I ment to put of j lo and beyonce sorry lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmgaTcCOLIc


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Dude that's J Lo not Beyonce.


:lmao 

Being a smoker & gay=no ratings.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Ownage™ said:


> Keyra Agustina's ass is out of this world.


I don't know who that is. Seriously.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> I don't know who that is. Seriously.




















Ok so I'm a little high and got confussed with shakira and j lo and beyonce and whatever. lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> I don't know who that is. Seriously.












Now you do 

And one more for the road, bud.


----------



## MIZ (Aug 8, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> I don't know who that is. Seriously.


I demand you put your old AVY back in :$


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

NastyNas said:


>


What a fucking ass. Thank You. :agree: 

Truth: I got a nice name for Deuce and Domino's new finisher, The 50's Flashback.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dayum.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

You guys are still going on about this


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

But really if you see that beyyonce and shakira video don't tell me you can't confusse them or is it just ,me?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

all the asses.........tryin to make a ***** horny


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Miz said:


> I demand you put your old AVY back in :$



I just put it back. You happy now. :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> You guys are still going on about this


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> What a fucking ass. Thank You. :agree:
> 
> Truth: I got a nice name for Deuce and Domino's new finisher, The 50's Flashback.


I call it crack em in the mouth 

Yo Miz. Sup?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Just back from a good day out with my girl.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> But really if you see that beyyonce and shakira video don't tell me you can't confusse them or is it just ,me?


You're confusing me.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Ownage™ said:


> Now you do
> 
> And one more for the road, bud.


Thank you also for the pics. Now I know.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Truth: Just back from a good day out with my girl.


score


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Forgot that word is censored Movement? Its all your fault.


Ownage™ said:


> You're confusing me.


His orientation shouldn't confuse you at all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching RAW the night after KOTR '99


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> You're confusing me.


I'm confusing me too. :agree: Might be the spiced rum. :agree:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Does anyone know if Linkin Park's new album 'minutes to midnight' is leaked yet?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm goin to sleep. Later guys.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Just watched Cro Cop vs Gonzaga, what a fight, I wonder how hurt Cro Cop is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^I'm suprised he walked away without limping. The way he fell was sick.

Later Ownage.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I have a good night's sleep Ownage.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ 2 minutes to midnight > any other number of minutes to midnight.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello Canadian.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

A gay advertising just showed up on my computer :sad:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: just had something to eat

NastyNas is getting bullied now


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ 2 minutes to midnight > any other number of minutes to midnight.


What about 211 minutes after?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Two! Minutes! To midddddnight!

Go Maiden. :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Truth: just had something to eat
> 
> NastyNas is getting bullied now


?


> A gay advertising just showed up on my computer:sad:


Be strong.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I'm out. Going to sleep. See-ya.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

maiden is good I like two of their songs two minutes to midnight is one of them. First time hearing about this linkin park cd.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need money


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ?
> 
> Be strong.


I almost threw up

Truth: just got a Trey Songz Mixtape


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: I'm out. Going to sleep. See-ya.


Good night.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

just posted a mega post of jessica alba i'm out good night all.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Later Nas


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

John Cena > IWC.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Lashley >>>>>>> ECW Title


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> John Cena > IWC.


Me>Myself>I>IWC


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: I'm going off for the night, cya everone


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Me > Cena


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

No way.

You can't beat Superman.

Cena > you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

My left toe> Cena


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

no wai.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-I've got a speech due tomorrow (on Mike Tyson) at school and I haven't even started it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-I've got a speech due tomorrow (on Mike Tyson) at school and I haven't even started it.


Just mention how his style is impetuous, and how his defence is impregnable, and how he's just ferocious, and you'll get an A.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Just mention how his style is impetuous, and how his defence is impregnable, and how he's just ferocious, and you'll get an A.


If he gets anything less than an A, the teacher should be fired. Or personally destroyed by Tyson.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

And that he bites opponents ears off and threatens to eat their children.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-I've got a speech due tomorrow (on Mike Tyson) at school and I haven't even started it.



Threaten to bite the teachers ear off :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Just keep a micrphone and/or ear away from Tyson.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> If he gets anything less than an A, the teacher should be fired. Or personally destroyed by Tyson.


Tyson. Versus. Teacher.

I'd pay to see it.



> And that he bites opponents ears off and threatens to eat their children.


Make sure to use this quote of his in it too.



> When you see me smash somebody's skull, you enjoy it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

People always call me a rapist and recluse.



I'm not recluse.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Tyson. Versus. Teacher.
> 
> I'd pay to see it.
> 
> ...


The buyrates would be through the roof..

That quote was classic, is there any websites with more?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> People always call me a rapist and recluse.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not recluse.


My main objective is to be professional, but to kill him.



> Truth: I'm in a bad mood.


Why?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> The buyrates would be through the roof..
> 
> That quote was classic, is there any websites with more?


http://kjkolb.tripod.com/homepage/miketysonquotes.html


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Everyone knows you're a transvestite and you're in love with me.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Because he got unbanned.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Diesel.

I better start it now, I don't want to be up all night doing it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

No, because I am tired and when I'm tired stupid people piss me off. And I am losing my patience with some of the morons that post here (not you guys, most of the people in the TTT thread rule)

Also, Rajah put me back in the lifetime premium user-group not the silver one accidentally.

SHHHH!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GeIe-X1jne0

Funny shit. Mike Tyson interviews.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> No, because I am tired and when I'm tired stupid people piss me off. And I am losing my patience with some of the morons that post here (not you guys, most of the people in the TTT thread rule)
> 
> Also, Rajah put me back in the lifetime premium user-group not the silver one accidentally.
> 
> SHHHH!


:lmao:hb


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Evolution said:


> No, because I am tired and when I'm tired stupid people piss me off. And I am losing my patience with some of the morons that post here (not you guys, most of the people in the TTT thread rule)
> 
> Also, Rajah put me back in the lifetime premium user-group not the silver one accidentally.
> 
> SHHHH!



lol, that guy in the speeding ticket thread?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3995175-post1.html

:lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: The London marathon is going on currently. :side:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

"I can sell out Madison Square Garden masturbating."
"I just want to conquer people and their souls."

Wow there really was something wrong with Mike Tyson either that or he had turrets :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

There is obviously multiple things wrong with Tyson.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Master DG™ said:


> *"I can sell out Madison Square Garden masturbating."*
> "I just want to conquer people and their souls."
> 
> Wow there really was something wrong with Mike Tyson either that or he had turrets :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The only thing wrong with Tyson is that he's too awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm sick, so I went to bed at 9pm, and didn't watch UFC 70 until now.

And Gonzaga KNOCKED the fuck out of Mirko.

I marked. It was great.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

NCK said:


> lol, that guy in the speeding ticket thread?


Yeah, and Crippler Crossface and Thuganomi and some others.

Red Silver is lucky he isn't on/posting like an idiot as per usual or I'd probably get banned again. Why do so many morons seem to come from Australia? Christ almighty.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I forgot about UFC 70. Bah, i'll download it tonight :hb


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Yeah, and Crippler Crossface and Thuganomi and some others.
> 
> Red Silver is lucky he isn't on/posting like an idiot as per usual or I'd probably get banned again. Why do so many morons seem to come from Australia? Christ almighty.


Yeah, I'm a moron for *not* wanting other people to buy me a membership..


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Yeah, I'm a moron for *not* wanting other people to buy me a membership..


Why don't you want people to buy you a membership? :side:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

All I said is that if I want a membership I can pay for it myself, but obviously that's a sin..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Why don't you want people to buy you a membership? :side:


Because he doesn't want to become untouchable and force people to feel him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Word life.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Who would by him a membership anyways?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Word life.


Five knuckle shuffle on the lifetime membership.

STF-U.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No one.

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLERCYCLE


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

crippler_crossface said:


> All I said is that if I want a membership I can pay for it myself, but obviously that's a sin..


So now you are offending me and others by saying that we can't buy our own memberships so we were forced to beg and give oral sex for them?


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Did I miss the part where being a Lifetime or Premium member is so important anyway?

Although some of the "benefits" sure are tempting me to buy it.

Evo-I think you're misinterpreting what I mean..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Evolution said:


> So now you are offending me and others by saying that we can't buy our own memberships so we were forced to beg and give oral sex for them?


I actually can't remember if I lusted/whored out for mine. I woke up one fine morning, with my clothes off and membership gold.

Nice odds.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

nolo king - buy him a... 04-22-2007 07:55 PM crippler_crossface I'm stupid for not begging other people to buy me a membership on a wrestling forum...your logic is amazing.

Onoes, he just implied that I begged for the membership. That's just cruel.

I'd negative rep you back, but then someone would probably taddle on me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Well I say I say hello.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

OH NOES HE RED REPPD U 

MEK A RANT!!11!!!


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Evo-I never meant that you _did_ beg for a membership, I was saying that _I_ wouldn't beg for it because in the thread you said I was trying to be honourable and impress people by not asking other people to buy me a membership.

You called me stupid for not wanting other people to buy me a membership so I replied..


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm not going to ask people to buy me a membership but if someone offered I wouldn't refuse.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

This thing has been blown way out of proportion.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I know...people won't just let things go.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm enraged.

Over the internet right?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I changed my sig a bit.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I changed my sig a bit.


Truth: I just posted a gif for Holt in the gif thread that's similar to that.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm e-nraged.

Heh.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> I'm enraged.
> 
> Over the internet right?




WTF?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Spent the last while working on a new gif which I sigged. Pretty sweet, IMO. :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It looks nice but I can't stand Deuce and Domino. They just annoy me. And not in the way a heel is supposed to. Just in the way that I think they look silly.

:$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Most guys decked out in 50's gear do come off as looking ridiculous.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Spent the last while working on a new gif which I sigged. Pretty sweet, IMO. :$


Looks great Gord.

Truth: I've spent one hour and forty-five minutes on a single gif before. I went through over 20 DVD's looking for the parts that I wanted.



Phenomenal1 said:


> Most guys decked out in 50's gear do come off as looking ridiculous.


Except for Deuce and Domino. They pull it off nicely.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> It looks nice but I can't stand Deuce and Domino. They just annoy me. And not in the way a heel is supposed to. Just in the way that I think they look silly.
> 
> :$


That's why they own, they're supposed to look stupid. 

Slowed it down a little so the SD! logo doesn't go by as fast.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Going to Smackdown Show tonight .

Deuce and Domino's music = Ratings :agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

A gif of AJ Styles head getting bashed by the cage door from Lockdown 05, taking the dive from Lockdown 06 and taking the dive from Lockdown 07 would be the absolute shit,imo.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Deuce and Domino's music = Ratings :agree:


:agree: I love their music.



Phenomenal1 said:


> A gif of AJ Styles head getting bashed by the cage door from Lockdown 05, taking the dive from Lockdown 06 and taking the dive from Lockdown 07 would be the absolute shit,imo.


I'm still waiting for you to get me the LockDown 06 footage and then I'll make it for you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What people like Deuce and Domino now? I remember when I was like the only person saying they weren't totally awful....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> What people like Deuce and Domino now? I remember when I was like the only person saying they weren't totally awful....


There were a few people the first week, it wasn't just you.

I remember the first week I hated it...probably because they were on the mic, then when they didn't talk I was like, eh, this is ok, now I find them funny.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I recall I believe Holt likes Deuce and Domino now as well. I think it was Holt but it could have been AMP or Cide as well I dont remember.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What people like Deuce and Domino now? I remember when I was like the only person saying they weren't totally awful....


They start to grow on you after awhile. I didn't like them in the beginning at all. Same thing can be said about MVP.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's Holt, he's in love in them. He's a mark for 50's nostalgia.

EDIT ~ MVP was pwnage from the minute he showed up.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They aren't that bad in the ring. They just seem to remind me of a mix between Razor Ramone and Dude Love.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Andrew Deuce Clay


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It's Holt, he's in love in them. He's a mark for 50's nostalgia.
> 
> EDIT ~ MVP was pwnage from the minute he showed up.


He was on the mic, but I hated his ring attire and his wrestling ability. But as the months went on I started to like him more and more.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> He was on the mic, but I hated his ring attire and his wrestling ability. But as the months went on I started to like him more and more.


His wrestling ability is great now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> He was on the mic, but I hated his ring attire and his wrestling ability. But as the months went on I started to like him more and more.


I never hated his attire. It's not the best, but it works for him. I don't like the red and white one he's been wearing recently though.

His ability always seemed decent to me, but now he's coming into his own. At first they wanted to build him up like he sucked and shouldn't be there, but now they've cut that out and are allowing him to go out and be a legitimate wrestler. He's pretty good in the ring right now, better than Orton. ~_~


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Truth: Heroes is the best show on TV at the moment. Its been taken in a very intriguing way, so far.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

I dont mind them, just there gimmick i cant stand it so "Greece" i hate that movie with a passion.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> His wrestling ability is great now.


Yeah it is. And I love his ring attire now after I got used to it. Especially his Black and Purple outfit.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm out, talk to you all later.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Must you bring Orton bashing into every thread, even when the topic at hand has nothing to do with him?:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Must you bring Orton bashing into every thread, even when the topic at hand has nothing to do with him?:lmao


I must.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

The smackdown announce table needs bull horns on it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I never hated his attire. It's not the best, but it works for him. I don't like the red and white one he's been wearing recently though.
> 
> His ability always seemed decent to me, but now he's coming into his own. At first they wanted to build him up like he sucked and shouldn't be there, but now they've cut that out and are allowing him to go out and be a legitimate wrestler. He's pretty good in the ring right now, better than Orton. ~_~


If he ever went to Raw his red and white outfit would be a good fit.

I agree.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Deauce and Domino are like MVP in a way, when he showed people gave him the whole power ranger shit, same with Deuce and Domino. But luckily the both had talent. I hope they dont end up like the high landers or cryme tyme.

I think they need a big gimmick match for the titles a ladder match or something.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I was waiting for the first time Kennedy uses the MITB briefcase as a weapon .

^ Cryme Tyme > Deuce and Domino.

They should have the RAW tag belts on them but they prefer to have them on the craptastic Hardys.


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I was waiting for the first time Kennedy uses the MITB briefcase as a weapon .
> 
> ^ Cryme Tyme > Deuce and Domino.
> 
> They should have the RAW tag belts on them but they prefer to have them on the craptastic Hardys.


Truth- Hardy's > Duece and Domino > Cryme Tyme.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Hardys > Cryme Tyme.

Even though they both suck.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm here. Hi everyone.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-Maybe more people would do your banner request if you spelt "attempt" correctly.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Hardys > Cryme Tyme.
> 
> Even though they both suck.


Correct


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-Maybe more people would do your banner request if you spelt "attempt" correctly.


lol.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ehh Cryme Tyme have potential, Hardys were good but the second coming is not as glorious.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

I wish i gained post for posting here.

:side:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I wish someone else would attempt my banner request:side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> I wish someone else would attempt my banner request:side:


 Atleast you HAVE a banner! My request is now on pg 2 with no banners.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Atleast you HAVE a banner! My request is now on pg 2 with no banners.


 More banners are always nice besides I asked someone if he could do your request but it depends if he will do it.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> More banners are always nice besides I asked someone if he could do your request but it depends if he will do it.


 :shocked: Who did you ask?...


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> :shocked: Who did you ask?...


 Youll see.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:



> Atleast you HAVE a banner! My request is now on pg 2 with no banners.


I am so sorry, that the section is falling to pieces. I am trying my best to do *all* attempts


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I am so sorry, that the section is falling to pieces. I am trying my best to do *all* attempts


 Ya it really is what happened to TeeEhm.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Meh, soon as i do my wfgf piece, i'll do some requests too.

So stoked for this: http://www.sigames.com/static/index.php


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graph...-banner-request-how-much-more-can-i-make.html

doo doo minezorz pweasee

:$


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Meh, soon as i do my wfgf piece, i'll do some requests too.
> 
> So stoked for this: http://www.sigames.com/static/index.php


 Wow cool cant wait for your attempt hopefully, with Shady and now TeeEhm gone id vote you for GFX Mod cause youre pretty good.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Osnap, a DT request.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> I wish someone else would attempt my banner request:side:


If you spelled your name correctly I would.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Truth : Just Changed My User Title


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Metalic Matt said:


> Wow cool cant wait for your attempt hopefully, with Shady and now TeeEhm gone id vote you for GFX Mod cause youre pretty good.


Lol, thanks, mate.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Osnap, a DT request.


Yes sir.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> If you spelled your name correctly I would.


 I told people before it was meant to be one L, plus does it really matter how my username is spelled.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> I told people before it was meant to be one L, plus does it really matter how my username is spelled.


Why can't you admit that you spelled it wrong?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Yes sir.


DT = baller :agree:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Why can't you admit that you spelled it wrong?


 Because I didnt.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just watched some wwe dvd's..:side:

The History of The wwe championship
Summerslam 2003

AND!


No Way out 2005


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> DT = baller :agree:


You looking forward to Systematic Chaos Pedro? :$


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> You looking forward to Systematic Chaos Pedro? :$


Thread Killa:no:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Late-night random movies are always entertaining


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

The deadness of his thread is awesome


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Hot new gif, I named Gonsangas the CroKiller


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Hot new gif, I named Gonsangas the CroKiller


Great gif aldo your banner stinks:no:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Metalic Matt said:


> Great gif aldo your banner stinks:no:


I take it that you are a Kennedy fan. I am too, just can't stomach the people who talk about him as if he's the second coming


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I take it that you are a Kennedy fan. I am too, just can't stomach the people who talk about him as if he's the second coming


 Im a Kennedy fan but im not obessed about him like most people infact hes only my second fav wrestler.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

........Kennedy?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cro Cop getting his ass kicked was more unexpected than anything I've seen in years. He was awful.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

New SIG.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Metalic Matt said:


> New SIG.


Over the fucking limit, fucking change it now. Fucking thanks.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Over the fucking limit, fucking change it now. Fucking thanks.


Fucking lol. :side:

Truth: Celtic have just won the league.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Cro Cop getting his ass kicked was more unexpected than anything I've seen in years. He was awful.


I was joking when I said Cro Cop would get defeated, guess I have the powers...like Nic Cage in his upcoming movie


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mwahahahahahahahahah


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here

Truth - Cro Cop losing was a huge surprise. I was like WTF? :no:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Over the fucking limit, fucking change it now. Fucking thanks.


 Changed my fucking SIG:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I was joking when I said Cro Cop would get defeated, guess I have the powers...like Nic Cage in his upcoming movie


I was in utter shock....


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Delighted Celtic have won the Scottish League, no offense RaS


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Delighted Celtic have won the Scottish League, no offense RaS


None taken. Everton are my English team so I guess we are even.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Here
> 
> Truth - Cro Cop losing was a huge surprise. I was like WTF? :no:


Welcome! :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Peasents aren't cool


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm going to find Metalic Matt/Johnny Unlockable a new character RP.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't Understand E-Fed


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Chase360 said:


> Welcome! :agree:


Uhh hello


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't Understand E-Fed


 I understand it a little thats why I signed up but I did understand what you said Thatznotcool.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

*knew cro was gonna get pwnt*


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: Just logged on. Hello.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^ Hi CLD 




Metalic Matt said:


> I understand it a little thats why I signed up but I did understand what you said Thatznotcool.


Your chacter reminds me alot of Jamie Noble










Like? If not, I can find diffrent characters.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: Just logged on. Hello.


 Hello


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Hello


Hey, what's up?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Your chacter reminds me alot of Jamie Noble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My character is some guys who is Hells son how those that remind you of Jamie Noble.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> *knew cro was gonna get pwnt*


Suuuuuure ya did


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Hey, what's up?


 Nothing much hoping more people will try my banner request.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Nothing much hoping more people will try my banner request.


Cool. I like the one you have now by the way.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> My character is some guys who is Hells son how those that remind you of Jamie Noble.


Hells son eh?


ok. I'll look for some tough ones.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> *knew cro was gonna get pwnt*


_
LIES_


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Naw I'm just baller.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's some Matt.



































Personally, I would suggest the last one (Chuck Liddell) but all would work really well with your character.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Chuck Liddell is a pussy.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

,


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Chelsea drew :hb::hb::hb:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just got in. 

Truth - Went Ice-skating. There was a man there who looked just like BreakTheWalls. I've seen him in the Member Picture Thread, and they looked really alike.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - mysteriorocks619's usertitle isnt the truth :side:.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - mysteriorocks619's usertitle isnt the truth :side:.


 Truth - Thanks for the banner Matt. It's great.  I was just changing my sig.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Thanks for the banner Matt. It's great.  I was just changing my sig.


It looks better than the first one I did.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

cookies taste good


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth - This is the first time I've replied to this thread.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted more gifs of the biggest upset in UFC history


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

POD said:


> It looks better than the first one I did.


 Well, it's in the sig now!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

How come you don't get points win you get your

1,000 Post


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Well, it's in the sig now!


I see, Glad ya like it .


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice banner you've got there, Mysterio. I love the colors. POD did a pretty damn good job making you that.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

The CrucifiXioN said:


> Nice banner you've got there, Mysterio. I love the colors. POD did a pretty damn good job making you that.


 DAMN STRAIGHT! lol. You wanna try? All attempts are welcome mate.


----------



## The CrucifiXioN (Jun 12, 2006)

I would if I knew how. Sorry


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

The CrucifiXioN said:


> I would if I knew how. Sorry


http://www.good-tutorials.com/tutorials/photoshop - That'll get you started!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - im here


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Going to Wrestlemania Revenge Tour now .


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: It will be interesting to see who Cro Cop fights next.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I am currently wondering whats happening to all the GFX mods


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: just woke up


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

EGame said:


> Truth: I am currently wondering whats happening to all the GFX mods


Mods who don't do anything usually get replaced.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected] being shocked Cro lost

fucking nubs


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Mods who don't do anything usually get replaced.


Makes sense but they still haven't replaced any of the two that have been demodded this week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've arrieved

Truth- Watched Edge vs Cena TLC


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Mods who don't do anything usually get replaced.


Then how does Pyro still have a mod spot




I kid the canadian, I kid


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello everybody

Truth: The Red Soxs are going to sweep the Yankees tonight.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Low Ki vs. Necro Butcher at the May 19th JAPW show. I'll have to DL that match.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: Baseball is such a terrible sport.. hobby.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

nolo king said:


> Truth: Baseball is such a terrible sport.. hobby.


thread killer :no:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> thread killer :no:


Rather ballsy of you to call someone a tread killer


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> thread killer :no:


Hey wanna play yahoo pool?

nolo king wanna play yahoo pool?

porn freak wanna play yahoo pool?

holt wanna play yahoo pool?

brye wanna play yahoo pool?

egame wanna play yahoo pool?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: The Raiders are going to screw up the NFL Draft this week and pick the wrong person. Pick the QB Russell. You need one.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Rather ballsy of you to call someone a tread killer


first time i said that to someone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Hey wanna play yahoo pool?
> 
> nolo king wanna play yahoo pool?
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Super Delfin said:


> Hey wanna play yahoo pool?
> 
> nolo king wanna play yahoo pool?
> 
> ...



Super Delfin wanna play real pool. I play it every day at work. Pretty decent at it.:agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ I actually suck pretty bad at pool. Never really got a chance to play it much.

*Truth:* I can't imagine how pissed off UFC management is that Cro Cop got his ass kicked last night.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: The bottom of my sig looks stupid and I never saved it as a PSD. What an asshole. :$


----------



## sl0 (Aug 15, 2004)

I've motherfucker early morning tomorrow.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: The bottom of my sig looks stupid and I never saved it as a PSD. What an asshole. :$


You could just erase the shadow on the bottom, it would look ok.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Rumor has it they are still trying to dig Robo Cop's son Cro's tongue out of his own throat.. *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What's going to happen with Cro Cop now? Where do you go next after all the hype and then to get his ass handed to him really badly....


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^I said it last night. Coulture/Gonza will draw more than Coulture/Cro Cop



Jeffdivalover said:


> first time i said that to someone.


Its ballsy because you are known to kill a thread faster than OJ can kill a white person


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Hey wanna play yahoo pool?
> 
> nolo king wanna play yahoo pool?
> 
> ...


:lmao



> I've motherfucker early morning tomorrow.


 ?

Anyone got the Cro-Cop fight? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I'm Out. I will be back later. See-ya.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

j20 said:


> :lmao
> 
> ?
> 
> Anyone got the Cro-Cop fight? I haven't seen it yet.


The best part is in my sig


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cro Cop got nearly zero offense in, he was just so awful.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: That Cheick Kongo guy seemed to have standup skills as good as Cro and Liddel.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I hate fighters that are all hype.

Saying that tho, there's been so many upsets.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Does this meen Cro isn't getting his title match? As that really would suck as even though he sucked last night, I still want to see that fight...

Thing is he wasn't all hype, he's as good as the hype suggests in my opinion, but I just don't know what happened last night.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Does this meen Cro isn't getting his title match? As that really would suck as even though he sucked last night, I still want to see that fight...


I'm almost positive Gonzaga is getting the title fight.

That does not = buy rates


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; new avatar.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lame. Unless Gonzaga does it again and shocks everyone, that would be pretty bad ass.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: That Cheick Kongo guy seemed to have standup skills as good as Cro and Liddel.


FUCKING HUMBLED!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think it's really fair to take away all the hype from a guy who lost one single match. All it takes in fighting is one good shot and you're out. That holds true for the badest of the bad. It's not like RoboCops son got knocked out by a slap *


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Thinking of which banner request to request, its either a hip hop themed banner or a wrestling banner anyone want to help me out?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Was there anything else worth seeing from last nights show? I only bothered downloading the Cro/Gonzaga fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cro Cop is still a beast and he'll come back but this is going to hurt him like he hurt Silva in late 06. Silva was on a roll until Cro Cop knocked him silly with a high kick and he hasn't been the same since.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Was there anything else worth seeing from last nights show? I only bothered downloading the Cro/Gonzaga fight.


Bisping/Sinosic is worth a download just for reactions alone (plus I'm huge a Bisping mark). The fight itself is pretty solid too. Everything else was pretty boring aside from a few moments.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - Thinking of which banner request to request, its either a hip hop themed banner or a wrestling banner anyone want to help me out?


Hip-Hop


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Spoiler



I don't know much about this stuff but I saw a match last night where this one guy had his face all bloodied and the ref could have stopped the fight. But he let it go and the guy with the bloody face caught the guy who didn't have a mark on him *some blonde haired black guy* in a triangle and made him tap out... that caught me by surprise.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That Crocop KO was great. I marked out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*yeah go with hip hop. It's less done.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That Crocop KO was great. I marked out.


WELCOME BACK! WELCOME BACK!

This thread sucked without you 

To LC: They have guys to determine if the cut is bad or what not. If the fighter says he's fine and the cut man agrees with him then they'll allow the fight to the continue. Normally a fight is stopped because of a cut when a fighter can no longer see clearly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WELCOME BACK! WELCOME BACK!
> 
> This thread sucked without you
> 
> To LC: They have guys to determine if the cut is bad or what not. If the fighter says he's fine and the cut man agrees with him then they'll allow the fight to the continue. Normally a fight is stopped because of a cut when a fighter can no longer see clearly.


Thanks .

Did it suck as bad as Lockdown?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bisping/Sinosic is worth a download just for reactions alone (plus I'm huge a Bisping mark). The fight itself is pretty solid too. Everything else was pretty boring aside from a few moments.


Besides a few nice spots, I wasn't much entertained by that match. I mainly d/led the show to make gifs of that knockout, the Chuck/Quintin hype vids, and the future heavyweight champ Kongo 

EDIT: Oh and I finally made that Evans banner


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WELCOME BACK! WELCOME BACK!
> 
> This thread sucked without you
> 
> To LC: They have guys to determine if the cut is bad or what not. If the fighter says he's fine and the cut man agrees with him then they'll allow the fight to the continue. Normally a fight is stopped because of a cut when a fighter can no longer see clearly.


*Yeah that was my understanding of it too.. like I said I don't know much about this but I do like watching it at times. My dad absolutely loves it. But that match is worth watching just to see how the bloodied guy catches the other guy off guard and it's over so quickly. The other guy was just too confident I suppose.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

UFC needs to have free Pay Per Views more often.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Besides a few nice spots, I wasn't much entertained by that match. I mainly d/led the show to make gifs of that knockout, the Chuck/Quintin hype vids, and the future heavyweight champ Kongo
> 
> EDIT: Oh and I finally made that Evans banner



You didn't enjoy Bisping/Sinosic? It was easily the 2nd best fight of the night (not saying much) plus the reactions for Bisping were great. Meh, I guess that's just the Bisping mark in me, he's going to be a future champ no doubt.

Kongo sucks. Great stand up fighter but horrible everywhere else. Would be cool to see him against a guy like Tim Sylvia though (which is possible) as both fighters like to bang.

To WCW, nothing sucked more than Lockdown.

I like the banner Holt. Rampage one coming after he wins?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wish we'd get better spoiler tags....*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers will play suns today, i hope the suns lose.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Now watching DX vs Mcmahons/Big Show in a cell


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Next free UFC PPV should be UFC 72 which is being held in Ireland.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok ill go with the Hip Hop banner , if only someone would make it for me. 


Also England always get free UFC PPV's. But we have to wait a couple of weeks after its aired.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You didn't enjoy Bisping/Sinosic? It was easily the 2nd best fight of the night (not saying much) plus the reactions for Bisping were great. Meh, I guess that's just the Bisping mark in me, he's going to be a future champ no doubt.
> *
> Kongo sucks. Great stand up fighter but horrible everywhere else. Would be cool to see him against a guy like Tim Sylvia though (which is possible) as both fighters like to bang.*
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same thing Joe Rogan said several times during the match. I need to find a really good pic of Rampage to make the focal point of the next banner


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: UFC should not get Assuerio Silva back anytime soon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Ok ill go with the Hip Hop banner , if only someone would make it for me.
> 
> 
> Also England always get free UFC PPV's. But *we have to wait a couple of weeks after its aired.*


No we don't, it airs on the Saturday in the US and we get them the next day.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I wish we'd get better spoiler tags....*





Spoiler



What's so bad about these?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> No we don't, it airs on the Saturday in the US and we get them the next day.


oh kool, i dont know why i thought that then  

Anyway whens the next UFC PPV?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Pretty much the same thing Joe Rogan said several times during the match. I need to find a really good pic of Rampage to make the focal point of the next banner


Joe Rogan stole all his info from me :side: 

Plus a blind man could see that Kongo can bang but sucks aside from that. 

Wait until Rampage wins the belt and make that pic the focal point.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The next UFC PPV is UFC 71: Liddell VS Rampage on May 21st.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: The next UFC PPV is UFC 71: Liddell VS Rampage on May 21st.


Thanks dude.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's the 26th DC.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Gabriel Gonzaga should GTFO.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah it is the 26th I think I was thinking 21st because that was 70 which was yesterday.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Gabriel Gonzaga should GTFO.


 Bad few weeks for GSP and Cro cops fans huh

I like that text banner


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I shall be ordering UFC 71.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi everybody.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Here. Hi everybody.


Yo! Nice sig!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Bad few weeks for GSP and Cro cops fans huh
> 
> I like that text banner


Yeah, lol. :sad:

Since Cro's out of the title picture pretty much for now, maybe we'll see Mirko vs. Arlovski sooner than later.

Oh, and thanks.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> Yo! Nice sig!


Hi. Oh, and you do realise, all attempts are really appreciated! *Hint*Hint*


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Tom, what's happening?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Some guy in the other wrestling section is trying to start a verbal fight by saying Bryan Danielson sucks :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Listening to Marcus Cor Vons theme


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

RDX said:


> Hey Tom, what's happening?


 Yo Myles! Just got in. Oh and...



mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hi. Oh, and you do realise, all attempts are really appreciated! *Hint*Hint*


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

hmm..i dont know what to say...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Danielson is a brilliant wrestler, but his matches are boring.

There I said it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Some guy in the other wrestling section is trying to start a verbal fight by saying Bryan Danielson sucks :no:


Ban him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Some guy in the other wrestling section is trying to start a verbal fight by saying Bryan Danielson sucks :no:


Just say "You're going to kick your fucking head kicked in" and that will shut him up. Or show him my sig and say "Mods don't lie"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Danielson is a brilliant wrestler, but his matches are boring.
> 
> There I said it.


Impossible.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - It's very nice out today.

Has been pretty much all week, with the exception of yesterday.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Danielson is a brilliant wrestler, but his matches are boring.
> 
> There I said it.


:agree: :sad:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ 3000 posts. Woot.


Who wants +17 ?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Danielson is a brilliant wrestler, but his matches are boring.
> 
> There I said it.


Fair Enough, I can understand people not enjoying the guys style of wrestling but at least you give him credit for being talented.

I should have done the "Your Gonna Get Your Fucking Head Kicked In" quote at him except I didn't really want to get involved with the noob arguement.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It went from being about 40 degrees earlier in the week to about 75 right now


Jason, I want some +17


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Part of being a great wrestler is being entertaining. So if you aren't entertaining then you aren't a great wrestler.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: 10 minute headlocks aren't entertaining.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ill have some +17 if its on offer. 

Also who in there right mind just makes an account and says Bryan danielson sucks what a idiot.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Fair Enough, I can understand people not enjoying the guys style of wrestling but at least you give him credit for being talented.
> 
> I should have done the "Your Gonna Get Your Fucking Head Kicked In" quote at him except I didn't really want to get involved with the noob arguement.


I'm bored, I may chime in.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

wep 4 wep.

:side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

im hungry :side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm bored, I may chime in.


Hes banned i think david got to him


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> No. 10 minute headlocks aren't entertaining.


I've seen that match, and yeah it got old by the end.

Although the one time I saw Danielson live he was repeatedly putting Nigel McGuinness in headlocks every chance he could for heel heat, it was actually rather funny cause he was doing it to specifically piss off 3 guys in the crowd.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: 10 minute headlocks aren't entertaining.


How many Brian Danielson matches have you seen? I've never seen a 10 minute, 5 minute, 1 minute, or 30 second headlock from him.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

WCW said:


> How many Brian Danielson matches have you seen? I've never seen a 10 minute, 5 minute, 1 minute, or 30 second headlock from him.


I agree. Danielson is not boring. It all depends if you like his style.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> How many Brian Danielson matches have you seen? I've never seen a 10 minute, 5 minute, 1 minute, or 30 second headlock from him.


I've seen enough matches to never want to watch anymore. 

I don't have to like Danielson just becuase he's a good wrestler. I respect his ability I just don't enjoy watching his matches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> How many Brian Danielson matches have you seen? I've never seen a 10 minute, 5 minute, 1 minute, or 30 second headlock from him.


There is a PWG match with Danielson vs Castignoli and there is a legit 11 minute headlock, but PWG is somewhat of a comedy fed so that played of that with pretty much the whole match being Danielson working his way out of the headlock.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Edge = Awesome Heel!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I've seen enough matches to never want to watch anymore.
> 
> I don't have to like Danielson just becuase he's a good wrestler. I respect his ability I just don't enjoy watching his matches.


I can't buy that. There has to be a reason why you think he's boring.

ROFL that's great McQueen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> There is a PWG match with Danielson vs Castignoli and there is a legit 11 minute headlock, but PWG is somewhat of a comedy fed so that played of that with pretty much the whole match being Danielson working his way out of the headlock.


11 minute headlock? I want to see that match now. And Danielson makes headlocks entertaining, others (Randy Orton) don't.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's a Liverpool fan, he has no taste.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> I can't buy that. There has to be a reason why you think he's boring.


I usually find his matches a little slow, maybe I haven't seen enough of his matches to know his style that well. I usually don't like ROH style matches that much.



Role Model said:


> He's a Liverpool fan, he has no taste.


:$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Danielson Headlocks > Orton Headlocks


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Danielson Headlocks > Orton Headlocks


Orton's headlocks are so deadly that they've been known to destroy entire hotel rooms.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm pissed that I don't get to cheer Orton tomorrow night. 


Just because the guy should get at least some sort of reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Orton's headlocks are so deadly that they've been known to destroy entire hotel rooms.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Orton's headlocks are so deadly that they've been known to destroy entire hotel rooms.


:lmao

That's so awesome.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: watching laker vs suns.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Orton's headlocks are so deadly that they've been known to destroy entire hotel rooms.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I love how Orton always fucks up when he gets in the title picture.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Danielson Headlocks > Orton Headlocks


11 Minute Danielson headlock > Orton's Best Wrestling Match (aka not his street fight against Foley)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 11 minute headlock? I want to see that match now. And Danielson makes headlocks entertaining, others (Randy Orton) don't.


It was on a show called PWG Enchantment Under the Sea, and it was funny in a morbidly amusing way (much like when Danielson gave Homicide the 2 minute airplane spin) but I do think it was somewhat of a waste of both Danielson and Castignoli's talent (both of whom I feel are in the top 5% of Indy talent).


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 11 Minute Danielson headlock > Orton's Best Wrestling Match (*aka not his street fight against Foley)*


I think I still have that match on my computer


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: ORTON TO TNA!!!1!!!



Alabaster Holt said:


> I think I still have that match on my computer


Love the banner


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

In hindsight, I don't think putting Goldberg/Hogan on Nitro was that bad of an idea because they hyped it up correctly and the PPV that month still did a huge buyrate. They could have done it a month later but in front of 50,000 people in Atlanta seemed like the right place.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I actually liked Orton in 2003 and he has a few good matches IMO, but nowadays he so fucking lazy and complacent with his spot on the roster hes a fuckin joke.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> It was on a show called PWG Enchantment Under the Sea, and it was funny in a morbidly amusing way (much like when Danielson gave Homicide the 2 minute airplane spin) but I do think it was somewhat of a waste of both Danielson and Castignoli's talent (both of whom I feel are in the top 5% of Indy talent).


Seems like it would be comical but boring after awhile. And yeah, it would be a waste of talent. How WWE let Double C go I'll never know.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I think I still have that match on my computer


Watch it, it's pretty damn great.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Barry Horowitz used to use the ring name "Brett Hart" in JCP.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: John Cena seems like such a better wrestler when you watch his old SmackDown! matches. His matches against Eddie were great.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Seems like it would be comical but boring after awhile. And yeah, it would be a waste of talent. How WWE let Double C go I'll never know.


My personal suspicion is Castignoli didn't pass the wellness test (assuming they actually are cracking down on that), and yeah the headlock got kinda old by about 7 minutes. Not really a match you have to see.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I actually liked Orton in 2003 and he has a few good matches IMO, but nowadays he so fucking lazy and complacent with his spot on the roster hes a fuckin joke.


I remember some of his 03 work and yeah, it wasn't that bad. Not great but at least it was watchable unlike today where he completely bores me. Flair should cut a promo on him being lazy/having an ego problem.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Watch it, it's pretty damn great.


Just found it, still didn't expect Orton to go into the thumbtacks like that. Damn how he has fallen since then


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> My personal suspicion is Castignoli didn't pass the wellness test (assuming they actually are cracking down on that), and yeah the headlock got kinda old by about 7 minutes. Not really a match you have to see.


I read reports that Claudio actually isn't a legal US resident and doesn't have working papers or something and that's why he was released. Of course Claudio said that wasn't true and continues to work indies so it was probably false.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Pieces4fags is making respect lists cool again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Pieces4fags is making respect lists cool again.


Am I still on his? He probably needs to update it since I dropped the 2k4.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I remember some of his 03 work and yeah, it wasn't that bad. Not great but at least it was watchable unlike today where he completely bores me. Flair should cut a promo on him being lazy/having an ego problem.


True, Carlito has been awesome since that promo.

Nah, it would be worth it just to see Flair cut a promo. Even if nothing came from it.



> Am I still on his? He probably needs to update it since I dropped the 2k4.


Pieces' respect list: kanefanchris, Derek 2k4,-Mystery-,-ROCKY- ,Miz, FS, King Booker, zergling_seb, Bubba T, Rajah, 2Slick, Lady Croft, $$$FOLEY$$$, Alabaster Holt, Platt, Pyro, Deco, Spartanlax, Role Model, Super Delfin, SlaM, Silver C, Bob Loblaw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Crazy is super injured


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WTF. I didn't make his list.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Your on my list Diesel, does that make you feel better?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> WTF. I didn't make his list.


I'm sure you would be on it if you repped him or were a mod. :side:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Pieces' respect list: kanefanchris, Derek 2k4,-Mystery-,-ROCKY- ,Miz, FS, King Booker, zergling_seb, Bubba T, Rajah, 2Slick, Lady Croft, $$$FOLEY$$$, Alabaster Holt, Platt, Pyro, Deco, Spartanlax, Role Model, *Super Delfin*, SlaM, Silver C, Bob Loblaw.


Being Ultra-Elite means you get on all the lists.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> WTF. I didn't make his list.


That's because you weren't good enough. It's a very elite group of posters.

Truth- I was happy when I made his list until he made a rant where everybody was calling him a little bitch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Pieces' respect list: kanefanchris, Derek 2k4,-Mystery-,-ROCKY- ,Miz, FS, King Booker, zergling_seb, Bubba T, Rajah, 2Slick, Lady Croft, $$$FOLEY$$$, Alabaster Holt, Platt, Pyro, Deco, Spartanlax, Role Model, Super Delfin, SlaM, Silver C, Bob Loblaw.


His respect list is as valuable as the European Title.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> His respect list is as valuable as the European Title.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> His respect list is as valuable as the European Title.


D'Lo's belt.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not on the list because I used to red rep him every day


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> His respect list is as valuable as the European Title.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Your on my list Diesel, does that make you feel better?


...Yes.

:$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DLo being announced from a different European country for each match was awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> ...Yes.
> 
> :$


HIGH FIVE!!!!!!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Headliner said:


> His respect list is as valuable as the European Title.


you get a big lawls for that, lawls. yeah its not a valuable list if I aint there!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> DLo being announced from a different European country for each match was awesome.


Every thing D'Lo did around that period of time was awesome. Once they made him The Godfather's sidekick, it all went downhill from there .


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm on that list, but i've never heard of him before.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching the Godfather.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/337609-mick-foley-talksport-10pm-tonight-sunday-uk.html



Spoiler



Foley on Raw tomorrow? Hope so...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm watching the Godfather.


Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Train!!!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Yo yo yo


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> HIGH FIVE!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Yo yo yo


Hey Tony, sup?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Yo yo yo


Word to ya mutha Tony


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Tony, sup?


nothin much, sportin' the Anderlecht-jersey 

You?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/337609-mick-foley-talksport-10pm-tonight-sunday-uk.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> nothin much, sportin' the Anderlecht-jersey
> 
> You?


I'm just posting and watching some of Unforgiven 06


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> nothin much, sportin' the Anderlecht-jersey
> 
> You?


Did you know that Club Brugge scored the 1st ever Champions League goal? Just thought I'd say 

Sign of a great team.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers beating suns by 11


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Did you know that Club Brugge scored the 1st ever Champions League goal? Just thought I'd say
> 
> Sign of a great team.


Pfft, Antwerp are by far the best team in Belgium.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Lakers beating suns by 11


The Laker's should lose...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Did you know that Club Brugge scored the 1st ever Champions League goal? Just thought I'd say
> 
> Sign of a great team.


Did you know that Anderlecht, along with Madrid and Benfica is the only team to play European football for 43 years in a row? Not something i see that crappy fake Liverpool do 

EDIT : Antwerp :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3993897-post31.html


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: BK's Chicken Fries are the shit. Add some BBQ sauce, and you are made.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Did you know that Anderlecht, along with Madrid and Benfica is the only team to play European football for 43 years in a row? Not something i see that crappy fake Liverpool do
> 
> * EDIT : Antwerp* :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> Pfft, Antwerp are by far the best team in Belgium.


They were until they started bringing in useless, untalented youngsters from some crappy team 



> Did you know that Anderlecht, along with Madrid and Benfica is the only team to play European football for 43 years in a row? Not something i see that crappy fake Liverpool do


Proving the amazing strength of Belgian football  

I can count the number of Anderlecht Champions League goals on one hand


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: BK's Chicken Fries are the shit. Add some BBQ sauce, and you are made.


Those are pretty damn good, welcome back P-Freak


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3993897-post31.html


 

His sig is just as lame.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> They were until they started bringing in useless, untalented youngsters from some crappy team
> 
> 
> Proving the amazing strength of Belgian football
> ...


I can count the number of premierships Liverpool won in the last ten years


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> They were until they started bringing in useless, untalented youngsters from some crappy team
> 
> 
> Proving the amazing strength of Belgian football
> ...


 Were you born with some strange deformity on your hand?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> I can count the number of premierships Liverpool won in the last ten years


Technically they have never won the premiership ever. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3993897-post31.html


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3997078-post57.html

OWENED!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3997078-post57.html
> 
> OWENED!


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I can count the number of premierships Liverpool won in the last ten years


I can count the number of Champions League's Liverpool have won on one hand. Not for long though 



j20 said:


> Were you born with some strange deformity on your hand?


No. Its called sarcasm. I was implying that Anderlecht aren't very good.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3997078-post57.html
> 
> OWENED!


:lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Those are pretty damn good, welcome back P-Freak


Thank you, good to be back.

Truth: I can't eat after 8:00 PM because I need to have lab work done Monday, so right now I am eating at least $12 worth of BK food.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Anderlecht are going to win their 29th title this year. Then next year, when they excist 100 years, they can win their 30th title! Isn't that just amazing


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3997078-post57.html
> 
> OWENED!


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Anderlecht are going to win their 29th title this year. Then next year, when they excist 100 years, they can win their 30th title! Isn't that just amazing


It would be if they were playing in a slightly credible league


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> It would be if they were playing in a slightly credible league.


Anderlecht would easily make the top five in England, and no i'm not joking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


Why are you laughing, it's true


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Anderlecht would easily make the top five in England, and no i'm not joking.


Chelsea, Liverpool, Man Utd, Arsenal, Everton :$, Tottenham > Anderlecht :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Why are you laughing, it's true


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Chelsea, Liverpool, Man Utd, Arsenal, Everton :$, Tottenham > Anderlecht :agree:


Tottenham, hahaha, don't make me laugh. Fuckers can't even beat Arsenal at their own turf


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Tottenham, hahaha, don't make me laugh. Fuckers can't even beat Arsenal at their own turf


Meh, don't bother me. I hate them both 

Truth: Just watched another classic episode of Dream Team.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: Lakers up by 5. I bet Kobe will get 60 points.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Meh, don't bother me. I hate them both
> 
> Truth: Just watched another classic episode of Dream Team.


It's all about money, seriously, with a slightly bigger budget, Anderlecht would make a difference in Europe :agree: ..............







.......:$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: fuck, tie game. i hate steve nash.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> It's all about money, seriously, with a slightly bigger budget, Anderlecht would make a difference in Europe :agree: ..............
> 
> 
> 
> .......:$


Liverpool would gladly lend you Djibril Cisse and Anthony Le Tallec  Then you'd make a difference :lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Liverpool would gladly lend you Djibril Cisse and Anthony Le Tallec  Then you'd make a difference :lmao


Tchite, Frutos, Hassan, Boussoufa > those wankers, oh yea :agree: 


I KNOW WHAT YOU CAN DO! Lend us sissoko


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Tchite, Frutos, Hassan, Boussoufa > those wankers, oh yea :agree:
> 
> 
> I KNOW WHAT YOU CAN DO! Lend us sissoko


Boussoufa >>>>>>>>>>> Belgium :agree:

Liverpool should swop him for Sissoko


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: We have some nice football talk going on between MrMondayNight And Jerichoholic. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Liverpool would gladly lend you Djibril Cisse and Anthony Le Tallec  Then you'd make a difference :lmao


I don't got a clue what any of this stuff mean :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

damn! kobe's on fire. 45-39


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Boussoufa >>>>>>>>>>> Belgium :agree:
> 
> Liverpool should swop him for Sissoko


no problem, Hassan's better anyway


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: fuck, tie game. i hate steve nash.


Steve Nash > Kobe Bryant

Phoenix AZ > Los Immigrationless CA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The NBA playoffs have started?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Brye said:


> I don't got a clue what any of this stuff mean :$



It's football talk(soccer in Europe). We woundn't get it in America. Expect me. Don't know why.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> It's football talk(soccer in Europe). We woundn't get it in America.


You got it wrong  It's soccer in America (i hate that word) and football in europe


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Steve Nash > Kobe Bryant
> 
> Phoenix AZ >* Los Immigrationless* CA


:lmao

True Nash > Kobe


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> no problem, Hassan's better anyway


Videos on Youtube make Boussoufa look like Pele.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The NBA playoffs have started?


The Godfather > NBA


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Steve Nash > Kobe Bryant
> 
> Phoenix AZ > Los Immigrationless CA


kobe's made a long 3 pointer. 48-39 laker lead to end the 2nd.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Videos on Youtube make Boussoufa look like Pele.


videos on youtube would make me look like Maradonna


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The Godfather > NBA


Is it on?

Channel?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The NBA playoffs have started?


Yeah, but no one really cares.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Jerichoholic said:


> You got it wrong  It's soccer in America (i hate that word) and football in europe


Yeah, we call it Major League Soccer. Which nobody in the US gives a shit about. But my local team is pretty good. New England Revoution.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> damn! kobe's on fire. 45-39


*Ya! I'm learning how to play pool again. So I can play you forever, & ever & ever & ever until Kobe comes on TV again. And what would be pool without Sabrina? I'm totally looking forward to this. This will be the real era of awesomeness. Fuck Edge & Christian. *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Is it on?
> 
> Channel?


Spike.


You've missed a lot of my favorite parts :sad:


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: Just logged on.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Ya! I'm learning how to play pool again. So I can play you forever, & ever & ever & ever until Kobe comes on TV again. And what would be pool without Sabrina? I'm totally looking forward to this. This will be the real era of awesomeness. Fuck Edge & Christian. *


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Jeffdivalover said:


> damn! kobe's on fire. 45-39


I change my mind. I got Kobe with 80 points. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Ya! I'm learning how to play pool again. So I can play you forever, & ever & ever & ever until Kobe comes on TV again. And what would be pool without Sabrina? I'm totally looking forward to this. This will be the real era of awesomeness. Fuck Edge & Christian. *


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Spike.
> 
> 
> You've missed a lot of my favorite parts :sad:


Has Michael killed the police officer yet?

EDIT- Yes


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Has Michael killed the police officer yet?
> 
> EDIT- Yes


Sonny is about to get murdered.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Ya! I'm learning how to play pool again. So I can play you forever, & ever & ever & ever until Kobe comes on TV again. And what would be pool without Sabrina? I'm totally looking forward to this. This will be the real era of awesomeness. Fuck Edge & Christian. *


:lmao

I love when you do that.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I change my mind again. I got Kobe with 70 points by the end of the night. Lakers will still lose. All they got is "Ball-Hog" Kobe.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Sonny is about to get murdered.


That's an awesome scene.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Indy wrestling marks are more annoying then Randy Orton marks.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> Indy wrestling marks are more annoying then Randy Orton marks.


they are still better than certain Ken Kennedy marks...........marks


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Indy wrestling marks are more annoying then Randy Orton marks.


ROH > WWE


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Any Kind of Mark > TNA Marks

Seriously.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> they are still better than certain Ken Kennedy marks...........marks


I've got to agree. Kennedy marks are by far the worst.




Killa CaLi said:


> ROH > WWE


Never in 1000000 years.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I'm out. Tonight is going to be hell without food. See-ya.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

nolo king > marks


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> nolo king > marks


He doesn't want a membership.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He doesn't want a membership.


Shame, I was going to buy him one just so I got some rep


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Shame, I was going to buy him one just so I got some rep


6000 is a lot of rep points.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/booker/337624-btb-read-please.html
How long do you think it will take before that thread turns bad and the drama gets worse?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I might get the Rock's 2 disc DVD for the promos and matches


The Rock vs. Kurt Angle (No Way Out 2001 - WWF Championship) 

The Rock vs. Booker T & Shane McMahon (Unforgiven 2001 - WCW Championship) 

The Rock vs. Shane McMahon (RAW August 2001 - Street Fight) 

The Rock vs. Rob Van Dam (RAW September 2001) 

The Rock vs. Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle (Vengeance 2002 - WWE Undisputed Title/Triple Threat)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/booker/337624-btb-read-please.html
> How long do you think it will take before that thread turns bad and the drama gets worse?


I didn't know that happened. I'm going to LOL for a week straight now. 



He punishment should be to remove that obnoxious sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/booker/337624-btb-read-please.html
> How long do you think it will take before that thread turns bad and the drama gets worse?


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That Vengeance '02 match between Rock/Taker/Angle was a good match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I might get the Rock's 2 disc DVD for the promos and matches
> 
> 
> The Rock vs. Kurt Angle (No Way Out 2001 - WWF Championship)
> ...


How much?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> That Vengeance '02 match between Rock/Taker/Angle was a good match.


Yeah, I got that on the DVD that came with my SVR 07. I got the special pack with the 3rd disc of the WWE title DVD


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> How much?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm going to suggest your idea, WCW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.highspots.com/product.asp?id=8420


Does he have a new DVD coming out or is that just Austin?



AMP said:


> I'm going to suggest your idea, WCW.


Justice will finally be served.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

WCW said:


> I didn't know that happened. I'm going to LOL for a week straight now.
> 
> 
> 
> *He punishment should be to remove that obnoxious sig.*


I agree :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Does he have a new DVD coming out or is that just Austin?
> 
> 
> 
> Justice will finally be served.


Nah, just Austin I think. Rock didn't want to promote it, so it got put on the shelf.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3997734-post6.html

Ratings?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3997734-post6.html
> 
> Ratings?


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah, just Austin I think. Rock didn't want to promote it, so it got put on the shelf.


I have a feeling he's going into the HOF next year (because it's in Miami) and I DVD could come soon after.

Major ratings AMP.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I have a feeling he's going into the HOF next year (because it's in Miami) and I DVD could come soon after.
> 
> Major ratings AMP.


Yeah, I read Rocky Johnson is getting into the HOF, not Rock.


Should I get hammered tonight and come on here?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

We can't have another mod bite the dust, that's like 3 in just over a week.

And yes Cali, that really would = ratings.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Is the Sox game on ESPN tonight?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That thread is gonna have the same answer over & over.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> We can't have another mod bite the dust, that's like 3 in just over a week.
> 
> And yes Cali, that really would = ratings.


The current mods shouldn't act stupid then.

Yes Brye, at 8.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> And yes Cali, that really would = ratings.


I got vodka in the freezer :hb



> Is the Sox game on ESPN tonight?


Yeah


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The current mods shouldn't act stupid then.


I'll act however I want!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That thread is gonna have the same answer over & over.


Maybe we should take a survey.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

The Sox are dominating the Yankees.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, I read Rocky Johnson is getting into the HOF, not Rock.
> 
> 
> Should I get hammered tonight and come on here?


Plagiarizing AMP's gimmick?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> That thread is gonna have the same answer over & over.


Some n00b should be creative and just flame him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Good idea.


Killa CaLi said:


> Maybe we should take a survey.


One more for the good guys?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fallin said:


> The Sox are dominating the Yankees.


Yeah, both games were pretty good


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'll act however I want!


Blue bar?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching Pirates vs Dodgers, no other games on right now


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:



> Blue bar?


Someone stole it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Someone stole it.


That asshole


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Plagiarizing AMP's gimmick?


Nah, I came on here high before like 8 months ago


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He think he's worthy of having it as well.


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLERCYCLE!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^Good idea.
> 
> One more for the good guys?


:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> He think he's worthy of having it as well.
> 
> 
> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLERCYCLE!












OWENED!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Is this another storyline of Grendrills?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think so. :side:



mooooooooooooooo!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Carl, you there? Get on MSN-o now.

And Mrs.Cowie... You have won a year membership. PM for details


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cowie said:


> Is this another storyline of Grendrills?


His life seems more complicated than Abyss'


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lady B said:


> Carl, you there? Get on MSN-o now.
> 
> And Mrs.Cowie... You have won a year membership. PM for details


Woo:shocked:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd love to see the Grendrill haters get in there and totally rip him apart. Unless that already happened.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Carl, you there? Get on MSN-o now.
> 
> And Mrs.Cowie... You have won a year membership. PM for details


I'll be online in around 10mins.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

No. Now u nub.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I'd love to see the Grendrill haters get in there and totally rip him apart. Unless that already happened.


Has he changed his super fucking lame sig yet?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Has he changed his super fucking lame sig yet?


nope, he's still got it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I'd love to see the Grendrill haters get in there and totally rip him apart. Unless that already happened.


He doesn't really have any haters aside from Lax and Szumi and they've said their peace (well Lax has, I wouldn't be shocked if Szumi takes it further).

To B, did you make your current sig. I like it, just doesn't seem like your work.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner said:


> I'd love to see the Grendrill haters get in there and totally rip him apart. Unless that already happened.


People hate him?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Has he changed his super fucking lame sig yet?


I don't think so. It has to be one of the worse sigs on this forum.


AMPLine4Life said:


> He doesn't really have any haters aside from Lax and Szumi and they've said their peace (well Lax has, I wouldn't be shocked if Szumi takes it further).
> 
> To B, did you make your current sig. I like it, just doesn't seem like your work.


Ya. Thats what I expect to happen.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Has he changed his super fucking lame sig yet?


It's one of *THE* worst sigs I've ever seen on this forum. :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Has he changed his super fucking lame sig yet?


I suggested that he be a regular member and forced to use a text sig so we don't have to deal with that one anymore.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I have to mow the lawn soon. :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

There's no need for Szumi to act like an idiot and take it farther though. He's going to lose his mod spot and that's really all that needs to happen. He's also going to come under heavy criticism if he continues with his thread and that's a punishment as well. No need to rub it in or anything like that by anyone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> People hate him?


Yea.

I hate, hate.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Szumi a prime example why n00bs shouldn't be Mods.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Who's losing their mod spot?

Woah, what did I miss?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea.
> 
> I hate, hate.


..........KENNEDY!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who figured out he plagiarized?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ME!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> ME!


SWERVE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NO ONE SAW IT COMING!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who figured out he plagiarized?


'The Plagiarizing Patrol'

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I plagiarize Mike Tyson all the time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Logging off for a bit. Be back later, see ya


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I had to look at that guys, since i never go into BTB i haven't see it.

Lame is a good word.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey whats the date today?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> WWE will soon be re-releasing the "Spectacular legacy of the AWA" DVD with the Superclash III PPV is a limited-time bonus disc.


Gotta get it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Gotta get it.


I'm glad I didn't buy the other one now.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He doesn't really have any haters aside from Lax and Szumi and they've said their peace (well Lax has, I wouldn't be shocked if Szumi takes it further).
> 
> To B, did you make your current sig. I like it, just doesn't seem like your work.


Cowie made it :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm glad I didn't buy the other one now.


Same 


I saw the documentary a long time ago though. It was really good.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: laker lost, but its ok there is plenty left.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie makes banners???


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Same
> 
> 
> I saw the documentary a long time ago though. It was really good.


I've never seen it. I'm looking forward to this DVD now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: laker lost, but its ok there is plenty left.


Nah, series over. They had a big lead and Kobe was on fire and then they blew it. They're screwed now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Cowie made it :$


Still like it. Just asking cause it didn't seem like your work and I couldn't see a tag. Good job Cowie.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, series over. They had a big lead and Kobe was on fire and then they blew it. They're screwed now.


it happens. i wasn't expecting lakers to sweep the suns, but the series is not over. remember last year suns won game 1, and lakers won 3 in a row. anything can happen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> it happens. i wasn't expecting lakers to sweep the suns, but the series is not over. remember last year suns won game 1, and lakers won 3 in a row. anything can happen.


That was last year, this year the Suns are a better team while the Lakers are pretty much the same. They'll be lucky to win 2 games, much less 3.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Canucks/Stars is going to game 7.

Damn it...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqr1r9jIU0s

New Chadwarden video.

:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqr1r9jIU0s
> 
> New Chadwarden video.
> 
> :hb


You see the new rvdtito video? Lockdown > Mania.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I've never seen it. I'm looking forward to this DVD now.


Yeah, I don't remember the matches that are on the second disc, but they sounded good.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That was last year, this year the Suns are a better team while the Lakers are pretty much the same. They'll be lucky to win 2 games, much less 3.


maybe. its the playoffs anything can happen.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You see the new rvdtito video? Lockdown > Mania.


I had to stop it halfway because it was too disgusting.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> maybe. its the playoffs anything can happen.


Except it's the NBA playoffs, which means it's pretty damn predictable.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I had to stop it halfway because it was too disgusting.


Finish it or else you're not ABAP


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/337638-ban-me-please.html


:banplz:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Finish it or else you're not ABAP


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Except it's the NBA playoffs, which means it's pretty damn predictable.


ok tell me which team will win which series. and lets see if you're right.

Nets vs Raptors winner:
Bulls vs Heat winner:
Pistons vs Magic winner:
Rockets vs Jazz winner:
Cavaliers vs Wizards winner:
Lakers vs Suns winner:
Denver vs Spurs winner:
Dallas vs Golden State winner:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

New show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok tell me which team will win which series. and lets see if you're right.
> 
> Nets vs Raptors winner:
> Bulls vs Heat winner:
> ...


All the high seeds (except the Raptors) will win and if there is an upset it will be 5 over 4 or 6 over 3 which probably won't be considered upsets because they finished within a few games of each other.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> New show.


Finally. <3


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Hows ya head today MrMonty?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok tell me which team will win which series. and lets see if you're right.
> 
> Nets vs Raptors winner:
> Bulls vs Heat winner:
> ...


*Nets

Bulls

Pistons

Rockets

Cavs

Suns

Spurs

Dallas 

*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW should of been banned from the parking lot.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Did WCW try to change the nWo theme in early 98?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> WCW: I'm not banned from the parking lot...
> 
> In the bacckground we can hear someone shout out "HIGH FIVE" enthusiastically.


My favorite bit of the show. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> RedSilver™ said:
> 
> 
> > Killa CaLi said:
> ...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao awesome show

I wasn't in it though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bret Hart seemed so awkward coming out to his generic stock rock music in WCW.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Bret Hart seemed so awkward coming out to his generic stock rock music in WCW.


I hate it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Bret Hart seemed so awkward coming out to his generic stock rock music in WCW.


I sort of liked it. But it wasn't the same. 

I'm not sure if WCW tried to change the nWo music in early 98.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Nets
> 
> Bulls
> 
> ...


 want to play some pool to kill time sabrina?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bret Hart and Ric Flair had a damn good match in early 98 when they were both WAY over the hill.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

> A camera shows Fail stepping out of a flashy limo, popping his collar, before strutting up a red carpet towards a building entrance. His flamboyant attire attracts onlookers, as he approaches the door.
> 
> Doorman: Well, good evening sir! You are certainly dressed for the occasion in that spandex!
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Michael Buffer is raising the rating of this match by at least **.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> want to play some pool to kill time sabrina?


:lmao


WCW said:


> Bret Hart and Ric Flair had a damn good match in early 98 when they were both WAY over the hill.


Bret was _only_ 38 or 39 right?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

James' character in the BTB is awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> Bret was _only_ 38 or 39 right?


Early 40s.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I used to mark for Michael Buffer


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I used to mark for Michael Buffer


WWE needs to shell out the money for him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Michael Buffer is raising the rating of this match by at least **.


Michael Buffer made every main event seem important in WCW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Michael Buffer made every main event seem important in WCW.


He made it a "big fight atmosphere" which is something that most main events these days lack for one reason or another.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Michael Buffer is a fucking legend, I'd really mark out to have him in WWE.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> James' character in the BTB is awesome.


He gets about 5 apperances per show. Of course he never succeeds though


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

They need Buffer for PPV's.


Or just Wrestlemania at the very least


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He made it a "big fight atmosphere" which is something that most main events these days lack for one reason or another.


Not in TNA. They have Jeremy Borash to make everything seem like a big fight atmosphere. That's no knock on Borash either because he's a solid announcer but 1. he's trying to follow Buffer and 2. he's in TNA where they're lucky to have a medium fight (they can't afford the atmosphere).


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - David Arquette. Greatest WCW Champion Ever. :side:

Truth #2 - I'd kill to see Buffer in WWE announcing the main event entrances.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Later tonight I'm going to make a thread about the greatest wrestling toy of all time. And it's going to fucking rule.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not in TNA. They have Jeremy Borash to make everything seem like a big fight atmosphere. That's no knock on Borash either because he's a solid announcer but 1. he's trying to follow Buffer and 2. he's in TNA where they're lucky to have a medium fight (they can't afford the atmosphere).


There's more to it the just hyping it to be a big fight. The main thing they need to do is make it seem like it's a big deal when the champ fights. Cena and Christian wrestle too damn much. I remember in WCW when Hogan wouldn't even wrestle every PPV.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* One Night Stand = Most underrated wrestling poster at WF


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

FUCK YEAH FOLEY WILL BE ON RAW TOMORROW NIGHT!

Finally I'm happy to be going.



Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* One Night Stand = Most underrated wrestling poster at WF


I've been a mark of his for years, he's a fucking legend.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* One Night Stand = Most underrated wrestling poster at WF


He doesn't think Foley is a legend.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I remember when Hogan used to go for 2 months without defending the title:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> There's more to it the just hyping it to be a big fight. The main thing they need to do is make it seem like it's a big deal when the champ fights. Cena and Christian wrestle too damn much. I remember in WCW when Hogan wouldn't even wrestle every PPV.


I agree with that. WWF did some of the same stuff as well when Austin was hot, he hardly wrestled on Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Later tonight I'm going to make a thread about the greatest wrestling toy of all time. And it's going to fucking rule.


Probably be better than most of the threads.


Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* One Night Stand = Most underrated wrestling poster at WF


Yea I've seen his posts. He isn't as active.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

diesel i will play you in yahoo pool for 500 points take it or leave it, best of 7.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jimmy "The Boogie Woogie Man" Valiant makes me angry


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> diesel i will play you in yahoo pool for 500 points take it or leave it, best of 7.


If I play you and woop your ass like usual, will you please shut the fuck up about pool for like, atleast a day?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> If I play you and woop your ass like usual, will you please shut the fuck up about pool for like, atleast a day?


:lmao Make it a week


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^:lmao at Diesel


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> If I play you and woop your ass like usual, will you please shut the fuck up about pool for like, atleast a day?


sure, im just really bored.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> If I play you and woop your ass like usual, will you please shut the fuck up about pool for like, atleast a day?


Fuck em up Diesel, fuck em up.

Truth: Goin to grab a bite to eat.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I got quote from SD event, I just been too. Read it you wont be dissapointed . Kennedy owned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi Max


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

John, you better win


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> If I play you and woop your ass like usual, will you please shut the fuck up about pool for like, atleast a day?


:lmao :lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Hi Max


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I will be highly disappointed if I don't see Kennedy, MVP, or Punk at Backlash next Sunday.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

IVP is selling the 96 RAW season for 40 bucks. I would buy it if it was a year later.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just got back from seeing ATHF:MFFT for the second time (My little brother anted to see it, so my dad took us). I was actually suprised that my dad, he thought it was funny as hell. I actually liked it better the second time, probably because my expectations weren't as high as the first time I saw it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I probably wont be seeing the ATHF movie

But I may see Hot Fuzz soon


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I might get '96


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Listening to Chevelle's new CD which I believe is awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I might get '96


Did you ever sign up for that other forum. It's Sunday so now is your chance.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Listening to Chevelle's new CD which I believe is awesome.


Truth - Vena Sera is awesome. Chevelle put together a really good CD this time around.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

About to make some more gifs from UFC 70


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Did you ever sign up for that other forum. It's Sunday so now is your chance.


Thanks for the reminder


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> About to make some more gifs from UFC 70


Bisping


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Thanks for the reminder


It's way more active then DVDR.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bisping


Pfft

Just split the Rampage/Iceman buildup vid


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Pfft
> 
> Just split the Rampage/Iceman buildup vid


Bisping is a future champion my friend. Plus he always says fuck in his post match interviews.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's way more active then DVDR.


Good :hb


I can't find RAW on IVP?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Creamed that turd. 4-3.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mick Foley putting Nigel McGuinness over on the radio = not rating, but good to hear.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Good :hb
> 
> 
> I can't find RAW on IVP?


It's his DVDR account.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Creamed that turd. 4-3.


i sent you the points. gg


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Mick Foley putting Nigel McGuinness over on the radio = not rating, but good to hear.


Nigel McGuinness is a great wrestler but I'm really starting to hate the fact he's adapted half of his moveset to be lariat's. Don't build up your finisher lariat with other f'n lariat's.

The Tower of London is a cooler move anyways but everyone kicks out of it now :cuss:

Foley is a big supporter of ROH which is cool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Nigel McGuinness is a great wrestler but I'm really starting to hate the fact he's adapted half of his moveset to be lariat's. Don't build up your finisher lariat with other f'n lariat's.
> 
> Foley is a big supporter of ROH which is cool.


Seeing as I haven't been keeping up with much ROH or Japan stuff lately I wouldn't really know that he has adapted his moveset. :$ 

But I really do love the guy, so I doubt it would change much for me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> It's his DVDR account.


K, I'm gonna look now.


btw, Corey said he ships his DVD's in a spindle.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nigel is one of the few ROH guys that could make it in the WWE.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nigel is one of the few ROH guys that could make it in the WWE.


I agree with that.

Nigel, Chris Hero, Claudio Castignoli, Rocky Romero, American Dragon and maybe Davey Richards, I think could all do rather well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I kinda want the '96 RAW set.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Nigel jobbed to Shark Boy on a TNA PPV Pre-Show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I watched AM Raw last night


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Nigel jobbed to Shark Boy on a TNA PPV Pre-Show.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I kinda want the '96 RAW set.


So do I. But I sort of don't. I need to contemplate it.



McQueen said:


> maybe Davey Richards


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not really a big fan of Davey Richards myself WCW I just think they could get him moderately over, especially in the Cruiserweight division.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> So do I. But I sort of don't. I need to contemplate it.


HBK's title reign, Austin's beginning, Vader, HHH's beginning, Rock getting booed as a face, ECW invasion, Austin/Hart feud, Fake Diesel and Razor Ramon


:yum:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm not really a big fan of Davey Richards myself WCW I just think they could get him moderately over, especially in the Cruiserweight division.


He's like 5'4'. Vince McMahon would take one look at him and tell him to get the hell out of the wrestling business. And that's before he saw he move set ripped straight from Fire Pro Wrestling.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> HBK's title reign, Austin's beginning, Vader, HHH's beginning, Rock getting booed as a face, ECW invasion, Austin/Hart feud, Fake Diesel and Razor Ramon
> 
> 
> :yum:


Goddammit now I want it.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Did you ever sign up for that other forum. It's Sunday so now is your chance.


If this is a forum to purchase illegal wrestling DVDs hit me up with the addy. If it's not nevermind.

*Truth:* Just played hockey for about an hour and got hit in the kneecap with a hard ass ball on a slapshot. Good times though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> He's like 5'4'. Vince McMahon would take one look at him and tell him to get the hell out of the wrestling business. And that's before he saw he move set ripped straight from Fire Pro Wrestling.


:lmao

He's not that short more like 5'7 to 5'9, I've seen the guy in person. Still I think he's got a decent look, he's a pretty talented athlete and has decent basic charisma. As far as his moveset thats what OVW is for, Punk doesn't wrestle the same as he did in ROH and i'm sure Davey would have to modify his moveset as well.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I so hope Rampage wins this one


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Goddammit now I want it.


Mankind, Ultimate Warrior, Pillman Gun Incident, SUNNY WAS STILL HOT~!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I saw a somewhat recent picture of her Sunny has lost a lot of weight, she's starting to look decent again.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> He's not that short more like 5'7 to 5'9, I've seen the guy in person. Still I think he's got a decent look, he's a pretty talented athlete and has decent basic charisma. As far as his moveset thats what OVW is for, Punk doesn't wrestle the same as he did in ROH and i'm sure Davey would have to modify his moveset as well.


His billed height on Wikipedia is 5'6" (same as Mysterio) and you always have to take a few inches off to get their real height so yeah he's pretty short. If you're that short then you have to be a phenomenal wrestler or mic worker and get really lucky to even get a chance in the WWE and he is neither.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Date Movie is so gay


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris Hero would be awesome in WWE but they'll tone him down to the point that he'll suck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Mankind, Ultimate Warrior, Pillman Gun Incident, SUNNY WAS STILL HOT~!!!!!!!!!!


I'm starting to think it may be worth $40.


:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I so hope Rampage wins this one


Take that ugly text off and replace it with AMPLine4Life and I'll use it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> If this is a forum to purchase illegal wrestling DVDs hit me up with the addy. If it's not nevermind.


I want it too. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- responded/ cut a promo in Monty/Liners thread.

Me getting a U.S. Title shot = Ratings.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice, Carl has the family guy sig back


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Braves come back from behind and win


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm starting to think it may be worth $40.
> 
> 
> :$


I'm gonna try to get it next week because it's only $40.


The other guy charges $65


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I saw a somewhat recent picture of her Sunny has lost a lot of weight, she's starting to look decent again.












*Truth:* I always use this pic when I need to take a shot at Tammy Sytch. It's old, but DAMN!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm gonna try to get it next week because it's only $40.
> 
> 
> The other guy charges $65


He only has 11 copies so you might not want to wait.

Some dude was having a dollar a disk sale and he had a bunch of Raw seasons but he never responded to my PMs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Delfin, I just lost my appetite.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm starting to think it may be worth $40.
> 
> 
> :$



Theres a guy on the other site doing 2 seasons for $50 but only till tonight


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He only has 11 copies so you might not want to wait.
> 
> Some dude was having a dollar a disk sale and he had a bunch of Raw seasons but he never responded to my PMs.


Yeah, I think i saw that.

:sad:


Get the SNME set


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> - Lost in the hoopla over his knockout loss, Mirko "Cro Cop" has stated to
> various media outlets that he is annoyed with how the UFC promotes it's
> events and it's fighters. "In Japan I came to the hotel and didn't get out
> until the fight, and after the fight I went home. Here I have to do
> ...


aka "send me back to Pride"


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

You cut me deep Derek, real deep with that promo.

Await my response and my victory at Fusion.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Take that ugly text off and replace it with AMPLine4Life and I'll use it


 Im going to be using that later this week. This Kennedy banner may be in my sig for awhile, I want all his cultists to see it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mandrin vodka = no ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

On one of these tape trader sites someone has this avatar:










Recognize it? That's because I made it a few months ago.


:cuss: 
:cuss: 
:cuss:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Someone needs to PM me the 'other' place to purchase these pirated DVDs, for sure.

EDIT: Thanks

*Truth:* I'd like to do some DVD/tape trading in the future other than actually buying stuff.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> You cut me deep Derek, real deep with that promo.
> 
> Await my response and my victory at Fusion.


To be honest, I'm guessing that you're going to retain. I just cut the promo because I thought it would give our match some nice build-up.


I actually like them going with me getting the title shot more than my idea, which was me forming a WF version of the JOB Squad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah looks like Cro Cop won't be around for long, he looked half asleep last night.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> On one of these tape trader sites someone has this avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see why I started tagging my stuff

ADR should too, I see his shit all over the net


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Derek said:


> To be honest, I'm guessing that you're going to retain. I just cut the promo because I thought it would give our match some nice build-up.
> 
> 
> I actually like them going with me getting the title shot more than my idea, which was me forming a WF version of the JOB Squad.


Build up is sweet, but being Roddy Piper i have to cut something sweet back. 

JOB squad would be greatness.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not really sure what title I can go for in Montys BTB :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm not really sure what title I can go for in Montys BTB :$


Intergender Championship, but then who gets to be Andy Kaufmann?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> You see why I started tagging my stuff
> 
> ADR should too, I see his shit all over the net


That's not a bad idea. I don't make enough gifs to have people steal them on a consistent basis though.

That gif reminds me of the time we had a huge avatar limit.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> You see why I started tagging my stuff
> 
> ADR should too, I see his shit all over the net


What's the big deal if people steal your shit though? That just means it's good.

As far as hotlinking goes, if you have a good imagehost it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Intergender Championship, but then who gets to be Andy Kaufmann?


Yeah, Monty said I could no longer be in the womans division after last weeks episode, I want to go for the US title or something


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm starting to think it may be worth $40.
> 
> 
> :$



Theres a guy on the other site doing 2 seasons for $50 but only till tonight


EDIT: No idea why this posted again WF is messing up for me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Platt said:


> Theres a guy on the other site doing 2 seasons for $50 but only till tonight


I just PMed him about it actually.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Yeah looks like Cro Cop won't be around for long, he looked half asleep last night.


He looked half asleep in his first fight, it's just that Eddie Sanchez sucks compared to Gonzaga.

With UFC now owning Pride I could see him being sent back to Japan where at least he'll be happy. I wonder how Nogueira will respond to all the hype that comes with UFC. He seemed happy when introduced at UFC 69.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> I want to go for the US title


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That's not a bad idea. I don't make enough gifs to have people steal them on a consistent basis though.
> 
> That gif reminds me of the time we had a huge avatar limit.


I loved those two hours


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New Avatar.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I just woke up.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He looked half asleep in his first fight, it's just that Eddie Sanchez sucks compared to Gonzaga.


From what I've heard...Sanchez = Tomato Can

Same goes for Sinosic since he fought last night too. 

*Truth:* The term 'tomato can' > jobber


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> From what I've heard...Sanchez = Tomato Can
> 
> Same goes for Sinosic since he fought last night too.
> 
> *Truth:* The term 'tomato can' > jobber


Sinosic > Sanchez

Sinosic actually has some talent and has fought some top names but he just never seems to win. Sinosic is more a measuring stick than a can while Sanchez is just a can.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


>


Do you really think I'd stand a chance?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm nice.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I loved those two hours


:lmao

The limit should be higher though


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I'm waiting till I'm allowed to make my shocking debut in Monty's WF BTB. The crowd will go nuts.....or be dead silent not caring why I'm there or who I am lol.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao
> 
> The limit should be higher though


What was it for that time, like 560 or some shit right? I like how you've managed to keep yours since you were smart enough not to change it since the limit got reduced.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Get high AMP.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/337665-looks-like-cena-wins-backlash.html

Holt you know what to do


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Holt keeps his avatars forever. I remember he had his Shelton avatar for ages and now he has this one.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Get high AMP.


Maybe later.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

> At this point, Brye whips off her mini skirt to reveal a very full leapordskin banana hammock. She, (or he, I guess...that's one big hammock..) he starts charging down the ramp. If this were a movie production, Brye would be in slow motion, with dramatic music in the back ground, and the crowd would be applauding and cheering, with an old man in the crowd saying "That's my son, damn it!". But this isn't a movie production. This is Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums. So Brye runs down the ramp like a clumsy oaf, his hammock smacking off each thigh in turn, as the crowd shudder in disgust at the sound, the rhythmical slapping noice being too much for some to bear.


:lmao :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Orton caused $30,000 worth of damage in the hotel room:lmao:lmao:lmao


What a fuckin rockstar


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-Work was super busy today


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Orton caused $30,000 worth of damage in the hotel room:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> What a fuckin rockstar


Christ.

He must be really good or stay at really fancy hotels.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Orton caused $30,000 worth of damage in the hotel room:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> What a fuckin rockstar


Rhino got fired for throwing a pot, Orton gets sent home for destroying a hotel room. Sucks for Rhino.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Orton caused $30,000 worth of damage in the hotel room:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> What a fuckin rockstar


That seriously gives me more respect for him in a weird sort of way. I never thought he was that bad ass, but that's hardcore right there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm about to purchase the 97 Raw season for a good price.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> Orton caused $30,000 worth of damage in the hotel room:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> What a fuckin rockstar


It should have been 1 Million dollars if he was a rockstar. 30,000 is jack shit these days. So is not a bad ass. He is a lazy ass.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Orton is such a tool, but the tool keeps being given more chances.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for RKO, I wanna be aas drunk he was that night.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/159900-r-k-o-orton.html

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ :lmao


AMPLine4Life said:


> Rhino got fired for throwing a pot, Orton gets sent home for destroying a hotel room. Sucks for Rhino.


He didn't throw the pot, he gave it a GORE! GORE! GOOOOOOOOORE!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> ^^^ :lmao
> 
> He didn't throw the pot, he gave it a GORE! GORE! GOOOOOOOOORE!!


Rhino isn't ABAP


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek said:


> ^^^ :lmao
> 
> He didn't throw the pot, he gave it a GORE! GORE! GOOOOOOOOORE!!


:lmao :lmao :lmao

AMP you want your name on this one? If you don't Im using it


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Juvi can out-drug Orton any day of the week.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: Red Soxs sweep of Yankees coming up soon in a few minutes. :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Juvi can out-drug Orton any day of the week.


He can out-drug anybody. Orton wouldn't last a day in the Juicy House.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> AMP you want your name on this one? If you don't Im using it


Chuck losing in 03 = no ratings

Nah, I'm trying to keep my current theme up for a good period of time. That is a nice GIF though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: Red Soxs sweep of Yankees coming up soon in a few minutes. :agree:


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck the juice


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> He can out-drug anybody. Orton wouldn't last a day in the Juicy House.


Unless he makes the best decision ever to bring the juice to the juicy house. No telling what could happen then.

*Truth:* About to do some stuff or things and stuff.


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

If anyone wants to know the site they are talking about just type "Death Valley Driver Video Shills & Requests" in your google search engine.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb :hb :hb



Must be a Red Soxs fan too. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RedSilver™ said:


> If anyone wants to know the site they are talking about just type "Death Valley Driver Video Shills & Requests" in your google search engine.


We're talking about more then one site.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/337665-looks-like-cena-wins-backlash.html
> 
> Holt you know what to do


I closed it, but also sent that guy who wanted another member to give him the mouth sex on a nice little vacation


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> Must be a Red Soxs fan too. :agree:


Yeah, so am I


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/337655-someone-stole-my-wheelchair.html


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Brye said:


> Yeah, so am I


Yes, I know. Should change his sig to Red Soxs 3, Yankees 0 after tonight when the Red Soxs sweep the Yankees asses.


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

WCW said:


> We're talking about more then one site.



I can give you all the google phrases for the best trade/sell sites on the net if you wish?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dick K about to murder the yankees.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - For all those interested, just posted a new superstar review in the SVR2008 discussion thread.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> Dick K about to murder the yankees.


I got Dice K with 8 innings, 4 hits, 1 walk and 12 strikeouts tonight. 3 of the strikeouts to Gay-Rod.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Dick K about to murder the yankees.


He'll give up 3 runs and still lose.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

RedSilver™ said:


> I can give you all the google phrases for the best trade/sell sites on the net if you wish?


The main one we are talking about is crazy max. Just google "crazymax" and you'll get it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - For all those interested, just posted a new superstar review in the SVR2008 discussion thread.


I'll check it out yo :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok .......how about this one


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Dick K about to murder the yankees.


I'm about to buy 97 Raw for 40 bucks on crazy max.

:hb


----------



## RS (Sep 2, 2006)

WCW said:


> The main one we are talking about is crazy max. Just google "crazymax" and you'll get it.



ivpvideos is pretty alright too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He'll give up 3 runs and still lose.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Ok .......how about this one


Fucking ownage. If you could somehow make a cool highlight GIF in avatar form I'll love you forever (no ****).


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm not liking this pitching matchup for the Yanks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I don't want it to happen as I actually like the Red Sox but they haven't scored when he's been on the mound.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

AMPLine4Life stop cursing the Red Soxs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm about to buy 97 Raw for 40 bucks on crazy max.
> 
> :hb


From who


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Porn Freak said:


> AMPLine4Life must be a Yankees fan. Or just a Red Sox hater.


I'm not really a baseball fan to tell you the truth. If I had to pick a favorite team it would be the Sox just because of Ortiz.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> From who


ryguy.

97 Raw and 96 Nitro are 40, everything before that is like 30, and everything after that is 50. 

Good deal.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't want it to happen as I actually like the Red Sox but they haven't scored when he's been on the mound.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> ryguy.
> 
> 97 Raw and 96 Nitro are 40, everything before that is like 30, and everything after that is 50.
> 
> Good deal.


He's still got more?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Fucking ownage. If you could somehow make a cool highlight GIF in avatar form I'll love you forever (no ****).


With that tiny limit it very difficult to make a highlight gif in avatar forum. I could probably squeeze two quick KOs though, whats the avatar limit?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW4Lyfe and platt222 are online at Crazymax


:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> With that tiny limit it very difficult to make a highlight gif in avatar forum. I could probably squeeze two quick KOs though, whats the avatar limit?


120. Don't spend too much time on it or whatever cause I know it's hard and it's not a big deal.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I'm out. Gotta see Dice K kick the Yankees asses. See-ya.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah Holt, that gif is very sweet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

GYRO BALL~!!!!!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: I'm out. *Gotta see Dice K kick the Yankees asses*. See-ya.


:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Daisuke just hit A-Rod. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

A-Rod got beaned:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow Dice K is a prick huh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dice K Hitting A-Rod = Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :no:


Yankees suck the big one son


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

omfg


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW4Lyfe and platt222 are online at Crazymax
> 
> 
> :side:



:agree: just buying a couple of seasons of RAW


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

This lineup is too good.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

If the yankees dont win tonight. I may be forced to change my sig. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Where the hell is ryguy selling '97 for $40?


I can't find it


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Dice K is gonna pwn them the rest of the way, Sox win 5-2.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Almost had to red rep Diesel for posting a picture of Melina right in the middle of the page in the SDVR2008 Discussion Thread.

Your lucky I like you kid


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Chase Wright is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lucky.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Dice K is gonna pwn them the rest of the way, Sox win 5-2.


Hell yeah son, he always fucks up in the 1st, but he's nice afterwards.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Almost had to red rep Diesel for posting a picture of Melina right in the middle of the page in the SDVR2008 Discussion Thread.
> 
> Your lucky I like you kid


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You high yet AMP


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> You high yet AMP


No, David Ortiz stole my stash and that's why he popped up a HR.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

im hi


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Just ate. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> No, David Ortiz stole my stash and that's why he popped up a HR.






> im hi


That sucks


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: None of you would be able to recover, after receiving a Boron Bomb, lawls. PM if you dont get it!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Just ate. :side:


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Im back.....and I just realized the Sox are losin already


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

nolo king said:


> Truth: None of you would be able to recover, after receiving a Boron Bomb, lawls. PM if you dont get it!


 :argh:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- The WWF bought WCW for less then 5 million dollars. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Truth- The WWF bought WCW for less then 5 million dollars. :lmao


They killed their competition once and for all, so they got their money's worth. 

WCW wasn't worth much at that point anyways.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- The WWF bought WCW for less then 5 million dollars. :lmao


Where's ryguy selling '97 RAW for $40?
\

I cant find it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Truth- The WWF bought WCW for less then 5 million dollars. :lmao


Considering how big the top stars contracts were back in 97/98.:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Where's ryguy selling '97 RAW for $40?
> \
> 
> I cant find it


It just ended, like 15 min ago.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It just ended, like 15 min ago.


WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dice K sucks


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WTF?!?!?!?


It's near the middle of the page called "Season Shill- Now closed".

Try to beg him maybe?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HE HIT JETER~!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

First A-Rod now Jeter. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: David just told me that I had to warn someone for a double post and I really didn't want to do it but he said that I had to.

Then after doing it he told me that he was joking and they didn't have to be warned :$

Damn!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's near the middle of the page called "Season Shill- Now closed".
> 
> Try to beg him maybe?


Give me his address, i'll go to his house


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: David just told me that I had to warn someone for a double post and I really didn't want to do it but he said that I had to.
> 
> Then after doing it he told me that he was joking and they didn't have to be warned :$
> 
> Damn!


Why were you scared to warn him?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> First A-Rod now Jeter. :lmao :lmao :lmao


He's gonna start a brawl:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: David just told me that I had to warn someone for a double post and I really didn't want to do it but he said that I had to.
> 
> Then after doing it he told me that he was joking and they didn't have to be warned :$
> 
> Damn!


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> He's gonna start a brawl:lmao


That would be awesome. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll mark if he hits A-Rod again


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: David just told me that I had to warn someone for a double post and I really didn't want to do it but he said that I had to.
> 
> Then after doing it he told me that he was joking and they didn't have to be warned :$
> 
> Damn!


:lmao

I don't think anyone could bring you to ban someone Mike.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just did a superstar review in the SVR 08 thread..


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW, there is a guy making an Austin comp. It's near the bottom of the first page.


Edit - he struck him out~!!!!!!1


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I was thinking of making a sig request, but i'd probably end up doing it myself anyway.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW, there is a guy making an Austin comp. It's near the bottom of the first page.
> 
> 
> Edit - he struck him out~!!!!!!1


I'd buy that in a second.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: David just told me that I had to warn someone for a double post and I really didn't want to do it but he said that I had to.
> 
> Then after doing it he told me that he was joking and they didn't have to be warned :$
> 
> Damn!


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yankees score.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: David just told me that I had to warn someone for a double post and I really didn't want to do it but he said that I had to.
> 
> Then after doing it he told me that he was joking and they didn't have to be warned :$
> 
> Damn!


:lmao 

Heel Turn! Don't deny it:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd buy that in a second.


I posted in it:lmao


Edit - Dice K is terrible


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> Heel Turn! Don't deny it:side:


Yeah, he already smacked P1 today too


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I wasn't scared. I just think that warning people for double posting is unnecessary because it doesn't actually cause anyone any harm or create any danger. I'd have thought it would be much easier to just merge the posts rather than warned.

Anyway, I was right as I was then told I didn't need to warn the guy anyway, but it was too late.

I have to go anyway now, so much more work to do and it's already 2am :$


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Later Mike


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Papi is 0-2 tonight.

Thats embarassing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I wasn't scared. I just think that warning people for double posting is unnecessary because it doesn't actually cause anyone any harm or create any danger. I'd have thought it would be much easier to just merge the posts rather than warned.
> 
> Anyway, I was right as I was then told I didn't need to warn the guy anyway, but it was too late.
> 
> I have to go anyway now, so much more work to do and it's already 2am :$


Where you geting this double post from? I said warn him for his first post which was nothing but useless spam. :lmao

Oh well it was a joke anyway. At least you broke your warning virginity


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

About to watch the Austin/Benoit match Cal posted.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homer from Manny. score is now 3-1.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Papi is 0-2 tonight.
> 
> Thats embarassing.


I mark out when people can't spell embarrassing right when they insult somebody.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

JD Drew just hit a homerun too. 3-2 Yankees. Whoo. :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

JD Drew just hit a homer. score is now 3-2.

2 homers in a row, now THAT is embarrassing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> About to watch the Austin/Benoit match Cal posted.


That's such a great decision. 

****1/2


EDIT: ANOTHER HOMERUN~!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Back to back homeruns = ballin

Wrights luck is running out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

3 consecutive homers.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

BACK TO BACK TO BACK

:hb!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

BACK TO BACK TO BACK HOMERUNS~!!!!!!!!!!


HOMERUN DERBY~~!!!!!!!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Another fucking homerun from Mike Lowell. 3-3 baby. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Back to back to back Homers


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Not watching Baseball, it bores me.

45000


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Did Benoit and Austin ever have a PPV match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

4 consecutive homers!!!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

BACK TO BACK TO BACK TO BACK

:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


4 HOUR RUNS IN A ROW~!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Four in fucking row. What the fuck. 4-3 Red Soxs.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That's a lot of home runs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Did Benoit and Austin ever have a PPV match.


The only one I remember is Benoit/Jericho/Austin on 01.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

If Wily Mo Pena hits another homerun, I have a heart attack.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


where's Chaos?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

That mother fucking pitcher needs to go home. I mean really. He needs to walk off the mound right now and go home.

No one would care.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I almost had a heart attack


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Willy Mo = totally not ballin


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: Those 4 homeruns just made my day.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> That mother fucking pitcher needs to home. I mean really. He needs to walk off the mound right now and go home.
> 
> No one would care.


*EMBARRASSED?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Manny, Drew, Lowell, Varitek = ABAP


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Daisuke better not fuck up now.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yankees losing = Ratings


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just got a quarter

*Truth:* I want to go trout fishing but none of my deadbeat friends got their fishing licenses yet. Fuckers. I'd go fishing for bass alone since they are fun but trout suck so you need someone to hang out with.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dice K better get into a good groove here


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


>


What?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> Daisuke better not fuck up now.


I got a feel that the Yankees will get to him again. :no:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Have to go back to school tomorrow


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Cabana vs. Jacobs in a Windy City Death match.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: This has been pretty poor pitching from the Red Soxs starters this week. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching Cabana vs. Jacobs in a Windy City Death match.


What happened to the game?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ watching the match on my computer, the game is still on my TV. 
Truth- my speakers just died on me. :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> What happened to the game?


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I just saw Austin Aries put the "Suicide" in Suicide Dive, holy fuck!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Working on my BTB.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I just saw Austin Aries put the "Suicide" in Suicide Dive, holy fuck!


Worse than Benoit's dive on Booker?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This pitcher sucks too:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Worse than Benoit's dive on Booker?


Shit, I remember that. His back landed right on the side of the announce table


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'd mark for Hogan doing an shooting star press off the blue cage onto Bundy at WM2.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Worse than Benoit's dive on Booker?


He threw Matt Sydal out of the ring, ran the ropes and did the dive but Sydal didn't get up fast enough and he went face first into those steel ROH barracades, then a minute later in the match he just fucked up a Lionsault and landed on his head


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Shit, I remember that. His back landed right on the side of the announce table


I don't think he missed a beat after that though. That's why Benoit is the fucking man.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I havent beem repped in a week.

Donations are welcome.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: I have a crush on my teacher, lawls


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't think he missed a beat after that though. That's why Benoit is the fucking man.


Yeah, if I remember correctly he pretty much made it look like it never happened.

He's probably one of my favorite wrestlers ever


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That Austin/Benoit match is...SO...FUCKING...AWESOME.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

nolo king said:


> Truth: I have a crush on my teacher, lawls


What?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> That Austin/Benoit match is...SO...FUCKING...AWESOME.


It has Austin and Benoit in it, what the hell do you expect?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Jimmy Jacobs is the toughest Emo of all time.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Taking steel chair shots straight the the head, full force, no hands up and not moving = tuff


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> He threw Matt Sydal out of the ring, ran the ropes and did the dive but Sydal didn't get up fast enough and he went face first into those steel ROH barracades, then a minute later in the match he just fucked up a Lionsault and landed on his head


I saw the botched lionsault (I think Lax GIFed it) but I don't remember seeing the dive. Combine those spots with the fact that he probably had to be Austin Starr later in the week and his week sucked ass.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That Austin/Benoit match is...SO...FUCKING...AWESOME.


Told you


I got it on my PSP.....*4LYFE*


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What?


I do, shes so hot. The way she bosses people around and the way she explains the homework. I know its wrong, but whatever!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> It has Austin and Benoit in it, what the hell do you expect?


An 11 min headlock.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I just thought of Mick Foley's selbow drop on Triple H (I think it was Triple H it may have been The Rock) at Wrestlemania 2000. Man he missed that badly.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I saw the botched lionsault (I think Lax GIFed it) but I don't remember seeing the dive. Combine those spots with the fact that he probably had to be Austin Starr later in the week and his week sucked ass.


LMAO, I actually don't mind the "Starr" gimmick, it's not the greatest but its better than being "characterless X Division guy #7".


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Yeah, if I remember correctly he pretty much made it look like it never happened.
> 
> He's probably one of my favorite wrestlers ever


I don't think he'll ever be Top 5 of my favorite wrestlers (all around) or anything but there's no denying that he's one of the best workers of all time.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Here are the brackets to IWC Super Indy VI


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Goddamn ground rule double, lucky yanks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

nolo king said:


> I do, shes so hot. The way she bosses people around and the way she explains the homework. I know its wrong, but whatever!


What?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> LMAO, I actually don't mind the "Starr" gimmick, it's not the greatest but its better than being "characterless X Division guy #7".


I don't mind the gimmick either cause it gets him on TV but it's still meh to me. Plus I don't think they (TNA) used it well enough.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't think he'll ever be Top 5 of my favorite wrestlers (all around) or anything but there's no denying that he's one of the best workers of all time.


Yeah, his match with Angle at RR 03 was incredible. I watched it the other day on the 3rd disc of the WWE title DVD


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Here are the brackets to IWC Super Indy VI


Sweeney better fuckin win, he's pretty much the only guy I like in the tournament except Lethal is alright when he's not near a microphone but they are paired up 1st round.

If Runt wins I give up on IWC.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wish there was a way to have both teams lose. The only thing more annoying than a Yankee's fan is a Redsox fan. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I wish there was a way to have both teams lose. The only thing more annoying than a Yankee's fan is a Redsox fan. *


:$


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Black Machismo >> Jay Lethal


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't feel my face


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Sweeney better fuckin win, he's pretty much the only guy I like in the tournament except Lethal is alright when he's not near a microphone but they are paired up 1st round.
> 
> If Runt wins I give up on IWC.


In my opinion Sweeney and Shiima are the only two who have a shot. Hentai I would say, but he won SI 1 and there has never been a 2-time winner. None of the other guys consistently compete in IWC.

Runt was brought in as a replacement for Jerry Lynn, but IWC has been having problems with TNA talent and working dates so I doubt any of the TNA guys will win. Azrieal is the only other guy I see with a shot since he's wrestled a couple of matches the past few months.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- If Colt gets called up to the WWE, I hope they still let him say "Flying Asshole" when he hits the Butt butt.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't mind the gimmick either cause it gets him on TV but it's still meh to me. Plus I don't think they (TNA) used it well enough.


I've seen him use it in PWG and I thought it was a lot of fun, I especially liked his springboard back rakes. I don't follow TNA (for obvious reasons) but I can imagine they screwed up the gimmick with all of the Backlund/Senshi stuff, which is an embarrasment to all 3 guys.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Sweeney better fuckin win, he's pretty much the only guy I like in the tournament except Lethal is alright when he's not near a microphone but they are paired up 1st round.
> 
> If Runt wins I give up on IWC.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


>


Runt's spaz out at some ROH fans and pre match shoot against Vince McMahon at IWA: MS We're No Joke was hilarious.

I've only seen 2 matches from Shiima Xion SD, but he seemed alright so I guess if he won I'd feel fine about that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I've seen him use it in PWG and I thought it was a lot of fun, I especially liked his springboard back rakes. I don't follow TNA (for obvious reasons) but I can imagine they screwed up the gimmick with all of the Backlund/Senshi stuff, which is an embarrasment to all 3 guys.


A Senshi/Starr feud could have been so good. Instead they added Backlund, threw in goofy gimmick matches, and made Backlund/Starr the focal point thus screwing the whole thing up.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Next person to rep me gets all my points. :$


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ He's decent McQueen, and the local fans really rally behind him. I think he'd be a good pick to win and could easily renew his old feud with his current tag partner (Jason Gory) if he won.

*Truth:* If TNA got Larry Sweeney I'd actually make it a point to watch since he is borderline fantastic.

_Is Larry Sweeney lookin' good tonight or what?_


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dice K should of hit Jeter again.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* If TNA got Larry Sweeney I'd actually make it a point to watch since he is borderline fantastic.
> 
> _Is Larry Sweeney lookin' good tonight or what?_


Sweet N Sour = Ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ken Kennedy thought he was Shane Douglas before he came to the WWE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZM2d3eEXuQ


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Dice K is ballin now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

A-Rod just got embarrassed


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> /\ He's decent McQueen, and the local fans really rally behind him. I think he'd be a good pick to win and could easily renew his old feud with his current tag partner (Jason Gory) if he won.
> 
> *Truth:* If TNA got Larry Sweeney I'd actually make it a point to watch since he is borderline fantastic.
> 
> _Is Larry Sweeney lookin' good tonight or what?_


I'm just recently starting to get hip to sweeney's work but he is undoubtably the best promo man on the indies, damn near the best promo man in US wrestling right now.

Behind Bobby Lashley of course... :side:

AMP, have you seen the Austin Aries/Low Ki match from ROH The Future is Now, absolutely fantastic match one of my favorites from Ki.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Mrs.Chaos said:


> Next person to rep me gets all my points. :$


I just repped you a few minutes ago


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I ain't Fat Joe, but I can make ya lean back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I ain't Fat Joe, but I can make ya lean back.


I take it your moderately f'd up right now Cali?

I'm looking forward to watching that Windy City Deathmatch soon, Jacobs is one suicidal emo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Cabana/Jacobs was downright sick at times. I give it ****1/4


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I think I might order some Chikara DVDs this summer. I would go to their shows but they are all like 4+ hours away. Maybe the next time they have a 2-day event or something I'll see them live.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I'm just recently starting to get hip to sweeney's work but he is undoubtably the best promo man on the indies, damn near the best promo man in US wrestling right now.
> 
> Behind Bobby Lashley of course... :side:
> 
> AMP, have you seen the Austin Aries/Low Ki match from ROH The Future is Now, absolutely fantastic match one of my favorites from Ki.


Nah, but I'll look for it and check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I take it your moderately f'd up right now Cali?


Its possible.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I think I might order some Chikara DVDs this summer. I would go to their shows but they are all like 4+ hours away. Maybe the next time they have a 2-day event or something I'll see them live.


I can sympatize, I was thinking of doing that for the IWA: MS TPI this year, 6 hour drive though but I have friends and family in chicago so it would be a duel purpose trip.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. After one post this dude got labeled as a great poster. Super Delfin you better watch out
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/337673-sports-entertainment-my-ass-3.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Dominicans uptown love me like I'm Sosa.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Damn. After one post this dude got labeled as a great poster. Super Delfin you better watch out
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/337673-sports-entertainment-my-ass-3.html


Howie Mandel doesn't know wrestling though.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I saw Koko B. Ware wrestle Greg Valentine in a tent at an IWCCW show in Downingtown in 1992 I think. I remember yelling at the ref because Valentine had his foot on the ropes. The sonuvabitch didn't listen though and the Hammer cheated his way to victory!

EDIT: If Howie Mandel thinks that guy is the shit than he is in fact the shit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Howie Mandel doesn't know wrestling though.


That guy is a complete idiot. He doesn't know shit about wrestling.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> The Dominicans uptown love me like I'm Sosa.


Nobody likes Sosa.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Howie Mandel doesn't know wrestling though.


I hate that guy


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't like Benoit, so that automatically makes me a bad poster?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I don't like Benoit, so that automatically makes me a bad poster?


Yes :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I don't like Benoit, so that automatically makes me a bad poster?


Makes you a bad wrestling fan, yes!

Bad poster, no


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nobody likes Sosa.


Duck when I"m passing by, Put your head between your thighs and kiss your ass goodbye.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Evolution said:


> I don't like Benoit, so that automatically makes me a bad poster?


Bad poster? Nah. Idiot when it comes to wrestling? Yup 

Edit: Damn you McFlurryQueen


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Flair 2007 > Hogan 1984


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Evolution said:


> I don't like Benoit, so that automatically makes me a bad poster?


Yes. Sorry.:sad:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It just means I don't find him entertaining.

You can have good ring skills and be entertaining at the same time. Look at Colt Cabana or even Kurt Angle (pre-TNA). Sure they may not be AS good as Benoit in the ring, but they is a hell of a lot more entertaining. At least to me. There will be a lot of traditional wrestling fans that enjoy the technical grappling etc. But that just doesn't interest me. I always maintained that you wouldn't be able to tell if Benoit was a heel or not because he has no visible charisma inside or outside the ring. Perhaps he just wouldn't smile on his way to the ring. I think he is over-rated by a lot of people. He is great to a lot of people and I respect him, but I don't think he is quite as good as people say he is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Flair 2007 > Hogan 1984


Its amazing that Flair is still better than most of the roster.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Howie Mandel is such an awesomely bad poster.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Any version of Flair >>> Any version of Hogan


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Any version of Flair >>> Any version of Hogan


:agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Its amazing that Flair is still better than most of the roster.


Flair could come to ring on a stretcher with an oxygen mask on, grab the mic, take the mask off long enough to say "WOOOOOO", leave, and I'd still be more entertained than any divas match WWE has had in the past 5 years.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeff, how about that game today.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Flair could come to ring on a stretcher with an oxygen mask on, grab the mic, take the mask off long enough to say "WOOOOOO", leave, and I'd still be more entertained than any divas match WWE has had in the past 5 years.


Trish Stratus? :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Jeff, how about that game today.


suns vs lakers?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> suns vs lakers?


:agree:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Flair could come to ring on a stretcher with an oxygen mask on, grab the mic, take the mask off long enough to say "WOOOOOO", leave, and I'd still be more entertained than any divas match WWE has had in the past 5 years.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Jeff, how about that game today.


anything can happen. it's only one game.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Melky Cabrera


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Kobe went nut. Pass the ball, nucca.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> :agree:


suns won, but its ok. Lakers will bounce back, and you win some games, you lose some games.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Smoke the earth to save the earth. Earth Day 2007.

*Truth:* About to make the thread I was talking about earlier but I have to take some pics of the ultimate WWF toy, and in fact the ultimate wrestling toy ever first. I guarantee none of you have ever seen one before.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Kobe went nut. Pass the ball, nucca.


he should have passed in the 2nd half considering how cold he was.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

When the hell did the Yankees score another run?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Sometimes I think I'm a little too hard on the WWE girls. I mean, I'm sure they are usually trying pretty hard...but....yeah.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Smoke the earth to save the earth. Earth Day 2007.
> 
> *Truth:* About to make the thread I was talking about earlier but I have to take some pics of the ultimate WWF toy, and in fact the ultimate wrestling toy ever first. I guarantee none of you have ever seen one before.


It's not a vibrator is it?

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Kobe went nut. Pass the ball, nucca.


Thuggin love:lmao:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Greatest episode ever. :$


AMPLine4Life said:


> he should have passed in the 2nd half considering how cold he was.


No faith in his team at all (Not that he should be in love with them at this point). He was shooting with three guys on him. :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Nutter Butters are yummy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> ^^^Greatest episode ever. :$
> 
> No faith in his team at all (Not that he should be in love with them at this point). He was shooting with three guys on him. :sad:


I'd have more faith in Luke Walton hitting a lay up then I would me hitting a triple teamed shot.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: New drumkit got delivered today


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Edit: Damn you McFlurryQueen


:lmao

Beats what Pyro called me the other night.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Evolution said:


> It's not a vibrator is it?
> 
> :side:


Actually yeah, it's a chocolate scented dildo molded after Mark Henry's cock called Sexual Chocolate.

*Truth:* You should add 'the' before the word ring in my quote in your sig since I am illiterate.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> Beats what Pyro called me the other night.


McQueer


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueer, or something?

:lmao That was pretty funny, too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^Greatest episode ever. :$
> 
> No faith in his team at all (Not that he should be in love with them at this point). He was shooting with three guys on him. :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Actually yeah, it's a chocolate scented dildo molded after Mark Henry's cock called Sexual Chocolate.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Sometimes I think I'm a little too hard on the WWE girls. I mean, I'm sure they are usually trying pretty hard...but....yeah.


You're not as bad as Honor. No disrespect to him. I think its because of his standards. You know, watching alot of indies/japanese stuff.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> Beats what Pyro called me the other night.


Me > Him


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> McQueer, or something?
> 
> :lmao That was pretty funny, too.


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> McQueer


Yup, I don't know if he was joking or being an ass cuase he did it right after I left but I really don't care. I expected to hear it at some point.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'd have more faith in Luke Walton hitting a lay up then I would me hitting a triple teamed shot.


yeah, as much i think kobe is great, he needs to pass a little bit more. Game 2, is something i want to see bad.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *I'd have more faith in Luke Walton hitting a lay up* then I would me hitting a triple teamed shot.


That was embarrassing. I know he saw him. Luke had to be hurt...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You're not as bad as Honor. No disrespect to him. I think its because of his standards. You know, watching alot of indies/japanese stuff.


Yeah, which considering his usual mindset I was pretty shocked when he called WWE the best overall promotion in the world (currently) a month or two back.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Yeah, which considering his usual mindset I was pretty shocked when he called WWE the best overall promotion in the world (currently) a month or two back.


It's hard to deny facts.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Mark Henry needs to bring back sexual chocolate.

Seriously.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Fucking CaL. I'm resting. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Yeah, which considering his usual mindset I was pretty shocked when he called WWE the best overall promotion in the world (currently) a month or two back.


Same here, despite the fact WWE really for all it's faults really is the best promotion right now easily. He's never around anymore to super analyze things anymore I miss it, I like talking to the guy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, as much i think kobe is great, he needs to pass a little bit more. Game 2, is something i want to see bad.


It's always fun to see the Lakers lose.

To McQueen: I'm not big on taking user names and twisting them into something bad or whatever because it seems childish at times. I just added the Flurry part since I just had one and it's not a horrible twist.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's hard to deny facts.


Hay


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's hard to deny facts.












I know a man who would disagree.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Posted it yet Super Delfin?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's always fun to see the Lakers lose.
> 
> To McQueen: I'm not big on taking user names and twisting them into something bad or whatever because it seems childish at times. I just added the Flurry part since I just had one and it's not a horrible twist.


Oh no it's fine, I think he was joking and if not I don't have time to be wasting worring about it. I don't have any problem with you harrassing me a little bit and I can take a joke.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Posted it yet Super Delfin?


I have to set it up and take pics. It will be up in the next hour probably (general WWE btw).


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Oh no it's fine, I think he was joking and if not I don't have time to be wasting worring about it. I don't have any problem with you harrassing me a little bit and I can take a joke.


All good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Hay


Having fun?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Fuck the Brady Bunch.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Go Warriors!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Having fun?


Your user title/avy is ABAP


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Go Warriors!*


Go Yahoo! :side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Went to the RHCP concert the other day, it was really good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Fuck the Brady Bunch.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Your user title/avy is ABAP


My homie Chadwarden expects no less.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Having fun?


No  



> Fuck the Brady Bunch.


Why>?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> My homie Chadwarden expects no less.


Yeah but Puckin > Ballin


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Fuck the Brady Bunch.


Shit I'll take Marsha then, shes still pretty good looking at 40ish.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What is ABAP


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Flair, another great worker but a poor wrestler. There's a big difference between being a great worker and a great wrestler and Benoit accumulates both. Flair was/is also a horrible seller. His comedic head bumbs, flip over turnbuckle are some of the most unrealistic piece of shit that's ever happen on a wrestling ring....it is just plainly ridiculous


:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpmyYGHEGqw

Kent Jones was BLOWN AWAY by the latest iMPACT.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't find the show entertaining. :sad:

EDIT: Who said that Liner?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :$


Who said that?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What is ABAP


As Ballin As Possible


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> As Ballin As Possible


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> As Ballin As Possible


"Devil May Cry? man let that ***** cry. On that triple it's gon be Devil May Run Up On A *****"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Here is the post:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3999867-post29.html

Pyro should love what he said about Angle.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nomoreless is Canadian, it's incredibly obvious. Everyone from Canada (besides Pyro) will defend Benoit and Bret to the grave and bash the hell out of Flair based on what Bret said about him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mike Lowell = ABAP


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm sitting in my accounting class at school... it is extremely shit


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HOMERUN~!!!!!!1


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Here is the post:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3999867-post29.html
> 
> Pyro should love what he said about Angle.


Howie Mandel said he was a great poster, so go figure.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

About Benoit said:


> And besides, I think he's extremely overrated when it comes to mic skills


Who the hell rates Benoit's mic skills?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That's the drum kit that got delivered  Except I have better cymbals.

I'll put it all together later.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO I never knew people really talked about Benoit's mic skills.


WCW said:


> Nomoreless is Canadian, it's incredibly obvious. Everyone from Canada (besides Pyro) will defend Benoit and Bret to the grave and bash the hell out of Flair based on what Bret said about him.


Sounds good to me. Bret is the gospel.


Derek said:


> Howie Mandel said he was a great poster, so go figure.


Ya. Howie has great taste.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sounds good to me. Bret is the gospel.


Those people are so fucking annoying and you can spot them from a mile away. Sharp is one of them despite not being Canadian although I suspect he may just be going to school in the US.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Those people are so fucking annoying and you can spot them from a mile away. Sharp is one of them despite not being Canadian although I suspect he may just be going to school in the US.


It all adds up. He hates Flair and HBK. Two people Bret Hart could careless about. Then he hates others just for the hell of it. Did you see his post where he totally shit Smackdown? 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3998373-post43.html
Pure Genius.

He's really from Calgary.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Those people are so fucking annoying and you can spot them from a mile away. Sharp is one of them despite not being Canadian although I suspect he may just be going to school in the US.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Eating some chinese food.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> It all adds up. He hates Flair and HBK. Two people Bret Hart could careless about. Then he hates others just for the hell of it. Did you see his post where he totally shit Smackdown?
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3998373-post43.html
> Pure Genius.
> 
> He's really from Calgary.


I set the bait for the dude that hates Flair. If he agrees that HBK is a horrible wrestler then he is Canadian.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Eating some chinese food.


Share plz


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Eating some chinese food.


Aren't you Chinese? No offense i'm kidding

I could actually go for some chinese food been a while since i've had some.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Eating some chinese food.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Or Mac can just ask him. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I set the bait for the dude that hates Flair. If he agrees that HBK is a horrible wrestler then he is Canadian.


I can't remember a person who hated Flair but liked HBK. Or vise versa.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: I can't eat chinese food until Jack Bauer kills at least 5 chinese people.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: I can't eat chinese food until Jack Bauer kills at least 5 chinese people.


:lmao Isn't that tommorow?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> Or Mac can just ask him. :side:


:$


*Truth:* Ric Flair = Best ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I can't remember a person who hated Flair but liked HBK. Or vise versa.


Because they both do the over the turnbuckle move. God forbid someone do something to make pro wrestling in the least bit unrealistic or inject some humor into the match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :$
> 
> 
> *Truth:* Ric Flair = Best ever.


He's definately up there with Steamboat, Jumbo Tsuruta, Kawada, Misawa and Mutoh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> :lmao Isn't that tommorow?


Most likely.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Share plz


Can't. Too hungry. 



> Aren't you Chinese? No offense i'm kidding


Nah, not Chinese. Vietnamese, actually. But who am I kiddin', there's really no difference.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just got a bowl of pineapple raspberry and orange sherbet :yum:.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bernie Williams = no ratings


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nah, not Chinese. Vietnamese, actually. But who am I kddin', there's really no difference.


Vietnam > China because of Communism


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> He's definately up there with Steamboat, Jumbo Tsuruta, Kawada, Misawa and Mutoh.


Nah. He's better then all of them by a mile.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Arod's still money.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Because they both do the over the turnbuckle move. God forbid someone do something to make pro wrestling in the least bit unrealistic or inject some humor into the match.


Of course. But because its not a tradition or actual wrestling its phony.


Diesel said:


> Can't. Too hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, not Chinese. Vietnamese, actually. But who am I kddin', there's really no difference.


MAVSFAN is Viet too! TAG TEAM!!!11!!1!1 Not sure about Ora and Jae. I know they are Asian though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nah. He's better then all of them by a mile.


Lies, Jumbo gives him a good run for his money, Jumbo was a fantastic worker in his ability to get fan's emotionally involved in his matches.

But Jumbo didn't cut awesome promo's like Flair does.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Go on MSN WCW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Lies, Jumbo gives him a good run for his money, Jumbo was a fantastic worker in his ability to get fan's emotionally involved in his matches.
> 
> *But Jumbo didn't cut awesome promo's like Flair does. *


I was listening to Dave Meltzer's radio show today and he said that when he was done with the Horsemen DVD he was depressed because he realized that no one these days can even touch Flair and Arn's promo skills.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

McQueen said:


> But Jumbo didn't cut awesome promo's like Flair does.


Thats what I think gives him the edge over everybody else involved in the conversation.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Go on MSN WCW


y


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Thats what I think gives him the edge over everybody else involved in the conversation.


Yeah but Promo's aren't really commomplace in Japanese wrestling aside from occasionally New Japan, so you can't really fault the guy for that.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Watching Deep South Wrestling. Wonder if this will be the last episode or if they have a few more taped left to show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yeah but Promo's aren't really commomplace in Japanese wrestling aside from occasionally New Japan, so you can't really fault the guy for that.


Because Asians suck at talking.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I saw on Gerwerk.com earlier that there may be a GSP vs Koscheck fight signed soon. I would like to see that


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> y


idk


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yeah but Promo's aren't really commomplace in Japanese wrestling aside from occasionally New Japan, so you can't really fault the guy for that.


True. :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I was listening to Dave Meltzer's radio show today and he said that when he was done with the Horsemen DVD he was depressed because he realized that no one these days can even touch Flair and Arn's promo skills.


I felt the same way after watching all those great interviews. It's not possible today to have a stable where every guy is great in the ring AND on the stick.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> idk


I'm not even sure if I still have it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't really follow UFC so forgive me for the stupid question.

But is that Lidell getting knocked the fuck out in your gif Holt?

:$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I felt the same way after watching all those great interviews. It's not possible today to have a stable were all the guys are great in the ring AND on the stick.


Obviously you've never heard of the No Remorse Corps!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

sharing ice cream with my kitty.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I felt the same way after watching all those great interviews. It's not possible today to have a stable were all the guys are great in the ring AND on the stick.


Meltzer and Alverez both concluded it was because they had to cut a ton more promos back then because they did it for all the regional markets.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

nomoreloss said:


> And as respectful as I am of Micheals the wrestler, he's an asshole, ass kissing, backstabing, immature bitch. You might say he's changed but everything he's done backstage back in the day sticks out in my mind than what he did in the ring. He always whine his way out of feuds and storyline, along with Triple H, killed many careers. He can't even go to SD to help out the company. Vince had to send Angle their to save SD sinking ship back in 06


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Obviously you've never heard of the No Remorse Corps!


You mean "No Mic Skills"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


>


Definitely a Bret mark.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That's Cro Cop getting knocked out, Evo.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm not even sure if I still have it.


:sad:


WWW.Meebo.com


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's dead to me now. He obviously don't know how much HBK changed from before.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

NastyNas said:


> sharing ice cream with my kitty.


ew cats lick their own asses you know that right?

LOL just as I hit submit my cat went for the old growl.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> You mean "No Mic Skills"


Yeah pretty much :lmao

You never know Rocky Romero might be hiding some awesome mic skills but I doubt it. The guy is a great wrestler though.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Changed the sig, Alicia Keys was so damn hot in Smoking Aces, movie wasn't as great as I thought it would be though


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> He's dead to me now. He obviously don't know how much HBK changed from before.


:bs:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Yeah pretty much :lmao
> 
> You never know Rocky Romero might be hiding some awesome mic skills but I doubt it. The guy is a great wrestler though.


If he had even decent mic skills I would assume that they would have had him cut a promo when he joined NRC.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...stling-toy-ever-wwf-superstars-shoot-out.html

*Truth:* New thread on the best wrestling toy ever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: The guy who said Benoit is a terrible wrestler also said he should be Flair's last ever opponent.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I hope Kofi Nahaje Kingston gets called up to the main WWE roster soon. The dude is good.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> That's Cro Cop getting knocked out, Evo.


Correction, knocked the FUCK out.

well it was, not that anymore :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> If he had even decent mic skills I would assume that they would have had him cut a promo when he joined NRC.


Concidering I'm a huge fan of the guy and I go out of my way to see his matches and i've only heard him say about 3 lines of dialog is not a good sign for concidering his mic skills.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Correction, knocked the FUCK out.
> 
> well it was, not that anymore :side:


It was so god damn out of no where, it was crazy. Both guys were just lightly exchanging, then bam, head kick.

The irony in Cro Cop getting knocked out by a head kick is massive.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Concidering I'm a huge fan of the guy and I go out of my way to see his matches and i've only heard him say about 3 lines of dialog is not a good sign for concidering his mic skills.


Not, it's not a good sign for his mic skills. I haven't seen a whole lot of Romero's work, unfortunately, but I have been impressed with what I've seen from him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: The guy who said Benoit is a terrible wrestler also said he should be Flair's last ever opponent.


Have they ever wrestled? That would have been a killer match in 95.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Changed the sig, Alicia Keys was so damn hot in Smoking Aces, movie wasn't as great as I thought it would be though


She was, I thought the final 10 minutes made up for the other 1:20 of poorness.

Also, thanks Diesel, I didn't think it was Lidell, he is a fucking machine.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Not, it's not a good sign for his mic skills. I haven't seen a whole lot of Romero's work, unfortunately, but I have been impressed with what I've seen from him.


Try to find his match against Samoa Joe from ROH Gold, it's really impressive how hard he takes it to Joe despite the serious size difference between the two.

WCW, to be honest I have no idea if they ever have wrestled one on one. I know they did in a tag match at Unforgiven 2004 and possibly in a match around WM 20, but in WCW around 95 I have no idea.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

No Remorse Corps > Horsemen > NWO


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Evolution said:


> She was, I thought the final 10 minutes made up for the other 1:20 of poorness.
> 
> Also, thanks Diesel, *I didn't think it was Lidell, he is a fucking machine.......*


....who will be humbled by Rampage Jackson

Also the last 15 minutes where just so boring, its like the movie did a completly anti-climatic 360


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDP!


BANG~!!!!1


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope raw is good this monday.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Liddell getting knocked out in UFC? HA!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> DDP!
> 
> 
> BANG~!!!!1


BRIAN PILLMAN IN YOUR HOUSE!

BANG~!!!!!

I could do Kerry Von Erich too but that would be tasteless.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Liddell > *******


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

DDP was such a joke in WWE.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I could do Kerry Von Erich too but that would be tasteless.


Yes, that would be tasteless.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> BRIAN PILLMAN IN YOUR HOUSE!
> 
> BANG~!!!!!
> 
> I could do Kerry Von Erich too but that would be tasteless.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Not to me it wouldn't. But, I' an asshole.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fallin said:


> DDP was such a joke in WWE.


Along with Vader, Terry Taylor, etc etc.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> BRIAN PILLMAN IN YOUR HOUSE!
> 
> BANG~!!!!!
> 
> I could do Kerry Von Erich too but that would be tasteless.


Using Dino Bravo would probably offend less people.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Using Dino Bravo would probably offend less people.


Didn't like the Mafia or some organized crime outfit kill him in his living room after shooting him with machine guns or is that an urban myth.

All I know is he was shot.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Didn't like the Mafia or some organized crime outfit kill him in his living room after shooting him with machine guns or is that an urban myth.
> 
> All I know is he was shot.


Sounds like a wrestling myth to me.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah it was the mob over some cigarette smuggling or something.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Dino Bravo


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P39b7v1wzfg

What an awesome man.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Fuck Dino Bravo


You respect your elders son.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I've heard rumors like the one Fallin said. But he did get shot a shitload of times. PWI said there was like 18 bullet casings outside at the crime scene.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yeah it was the mob over some cigarette smuggling or something.


I did a quick check and Wikipedia said pretty much the same thing a suspected mob hit over a cigarette smuggling ring, but then again it's wikipedia.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Warrior's promos were the most ridiculous promos in wrestling history. Iron Sheik's are up there too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You respect your elders son.


Everyone knows you're a transvestite and you're in love with me.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I did a quick check and Wikipedia said pretty much the same thing a suspected mob hit over a cigarette smuggling ring, but then again it's wikipedia.


There are actually more legit sources that say that, but I've never heard of it actually being verified. Then again you normally don't get shot gangland style like 20 times in Canada unless you're up to something. At least that's what I assume.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would buy a comp tape of every Ultimate Warrior promo from DVDR.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P39b7v1wzfg
> 
> What an awesome man.


As Quoted by J.R. "The Ultimate Warrior's interviews really needed to be subtitled, (pause) so they could be interpreted to the normal human being"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I would buy a comp tape of every Ultimate Warrior promo from DVDR.


"I don't know what he said but he had a lot of energy so yay"

Chris Jericho = Gold


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

"Come on in, where Nightmares are the best part of my day" :lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Nattie Neidhart is a solid wrestler, but her mic skills are rather attrocious. Hopefully, WWE won't give her very much mic when she gets called up to the main roster.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW should make another post with the Warrior gimmick. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Warrior DVD was one of the most classless things Vince McMahon has ever done, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pokemon Diamond is good so far, but not great. Hopefully it gets better, although they did add some pretty cool new mini-game stuff.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao at Christian knowing the Warrior WM promo word for word and mannerism for mannerism.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> "I don't know what he said but he had a lot of energy so yay"
> 
> Chris Jericho = Gold


My life's not tragic at all. How many guys do you know who are bankrupt and just bought a $3 million house and are getting ready to get $6 million more?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The Warrior DVD was one of the most classless things Vince McMahon has ever done, and that's saying a lot.


Yeah but it ruled, unlike other classless things he's done.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Warrior DVD was one of the most classless things Vince McMahon has ever done, and that's saying a lot.


You're lucky Bret ended up getting on board for his dvd.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao at Christian knowing the Warrior WM promo word for word and mannerism for mannerism.


The Warrior DVD in my opinion was the best documentary WWE has put out yet, at least the most interesting. The matches on it leave something to be desired though, I wanted to see more Papa Shango in DVD quality.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao at Christian knowing the Warrior WM promo word for word and mannerism for mannerism.


That was fucking awesome! :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> You're lucky Bret ended up getting on board for his dvd.


True. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yankees are getting murdered


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Pokemon Diamond is good so far, but not great. Hopefully it gets better, although they did add some pretty cool new mini-game stuff.


............


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> The Warrior DVD in my opinion was the best documentary WWE has put out yet, at least the most interesting. The matches on it leave something to be desired though, I wanted to see more Papa Shango in DVD quality.


Most interesting yes, best? Nah. They do need more DVDs where they completely bury people though. Those = ratings.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Go Warriors! Golden State up at the end of 3 baby!*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Most interesting yes, best? Nah. They do need more DVDs where they completely bury people though. Those = ratings.


They should make a Sid DVD.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlM3B2XxLls&mode=related&search=

WTF?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Bobby Heenan bashes Warrior so much throughout the whole dvd, it's really awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ............


I've realized, at this stage in my life, there's nothing wrong with backing down. You can set a good example that you don't have to throw blows or be belligerent to get your point across. You can disarm (people) with words. I probably have a 20,000-word vocabulary. I'll match my wits with anyone on literature, science and the arts.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> That was fucking awesome! :lmao


Christian = consistently low ratings


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Abreu hates swinging.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> The Warrior DVD in my opinion was the best documentary WWE has put out yet, at least the most interesting. The matches on it leave something to be desired though, *I wanted to see more Papa Shango in DVD quality*.


:agree: 

I mark, for the voodoo master.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> They should make a Sid DVD.


Ratings.

They should seriously make a proper WCW DVD.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Sox sweep the Yanks, pwnt.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Red Sox sweep Yankees.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*RED SOX SWEEP~~1111`!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlM3B2XxLls&mode=related&search=
> 
> WTF?


:lmao thats classic

I think I need to get the Warrior DVD.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I have no idea why WWE doesn't re-master the WCW PPVs (popular ones at least) and sell them, they'd go huge. Anything with the WWE logo on it sells huge, but having both WCW and WWE on it = ratings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ratings.
> 
> They should seriously make a proper WCW DVD.


If it did happen, it would have a huge WWE slant to it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I bought the Warrior DVD the first time I saw it downtown.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I have no idea why WWE doesn't re-master the WCW PPVs (popular ones at least) and sell them, they'd go huge. Anything with the WWE logo on it sells huge, but having both WCW and WWE on it = ratings.


Because it would be like admitting that WCW did some good things. Vince usually loathes do anything like that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Christian = consistently low ratings


Christian = One of the most over guys on RAW most of 2004/2005. I always really thought the guy was very entertaining just not a great wrestler, I wouldn't buil my company around him though.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Because it would be like admitting that WCW did some good things. Vince usually loathes do anything like that.


True, but Vince loves money.

Actually, this is a pretty good idea for a debate. What does Vince value more; ego or money?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Ego. Easily.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> If it did happen, it would have a huge WWE slant to it.


Which would be awesome. If Vince and Hogan are still on bad terms, it would be even better.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> True, but Vince loves money.
> 
> Actually, this is a pretty good idea for a debate. What does Vince value more; ego or money?


The correct answer would be "Manipulation" so I'm guessing that falls under the ego catagory.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> True, but Vince loves money.
> 
> Actually, this is a pretty good idea for a debate. What does Vince value more; ego or money?


Were this 10 years ago, I'd say money. Now, I'd go with ego. With TNA not posing any real competition at the moment and the amount of revenue the WWE has, he probably isn't as pre-occupied with money as he once was.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW didn't have many great PPV's


:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW didn't have many great PPV's
> 
> 
> :sad:


All their final PPVs were great.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW didn't have many great PPV's
> 
> 
> :sad:


Starrcade 97









Starrcade 95 was awesome though. The whole PPV was WCW vs. New Japan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Starrcade 97
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clash Of The Champions 6 ?

:hb


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> All their final PPVs were great.


Lol, Sin, Greed, and Superbrawl Revenge all showcasing Scott Steiner in the main event....Sin having Road Warrior Animal in there too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Clash Of The Champions 6 ?
> 
> :hb












Great American Bash 89 is also the best PPV ever, for any wrestling company.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I want to check my rep level wcw I'm going to rep you tell me how much my rep power is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Great American Bash 89 is also the best PPV ever, for any wrestling company.


That's a tough call


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I want to check my rep level wcw I'm going to rep you tell me how much my rep power is.


Go.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - If The Simpson's Movie is anything like the newer episodes of the Simpsons, I have very little interest in watching it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I thought that Uncensored '98 was a good PPV, with the exception of a couple matches.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's a tough call


I happen to enjoy it the most.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Great American Bash 89 is also the best PPV ever, for any wrestling company.


That's a very bold statement.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I happen to enjoy it the most.


Tuxedo Match = Ratings

Nothing beats Lockdown 07, sorry.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> That's a very bold statement.


Have you seen it.

32 Nas.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NWO '01 > GAB '89


:hb


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Have you seen it.
> 
> 32 Nas.


Yeah it's really good.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

...Anyone feel like telling me what my power is? :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

32 sweet


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth:

Killa CaLi 4,561 
WCW 3,130 
Brye 2,389 
AMPLine4Life 2,324 


Top 4 posters of this thread.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Flair/Funk- ****1/2
Wargames- ****
Luger/Steamboat- ****1/2
Muta/Sting- ****
Tornado Match- ***1/2
Tuxedo Match- *
Skyscrapers/Dynamic Dudes- *
Battle Royal- **

Any time Lex Luger has a ****1/2 star match you know you have something special on your hands.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> Truth:
> 
> Killa CaLi 4,561
> WCW 3,130
> ...


Ballin ass list....except Brye, he needs a life.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ballin ass list....except Brye, he needs a life.


That list is ABAP.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Flair/Funk- ****1/2
> Wargames- ****
> Luger/Steamboat- ****1/2
> Muta/Sting- ****
> ...


I think I must see this PPV, Great American Bash '89 you say?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I think I must see this PPV, Great American Bash '89 you say?


Yes sir. Known as the best PPV ever to NWA marks around the world.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I can tell you what your rep power is Diesel if you still want to know.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Flair/Funk- ****1/2
> Wargames- ****
> Luger/Steamboat- ****1/2
> Muta/Sting- ****
> ...


WM 19 is better.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They have it at wrestlevault? I'm going to go give it a look.

Best full show I've ever seen is NJPW Presents: Super J Cup stage one 1994


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Any PPV with the Dynamic Dudes is a must see.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> They have it at wrestlevault? I'm going to go give it a look.


Yes.



> WM 19 is better.


LIAR!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> I can tell you what your rep power is Diesel if you still want to know.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dark Church again.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

The Skyscrapers were awesome: Waylon Mercy and Psycho Sid.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lockdown > Every PPV EVER!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!


*No.​*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll tell you what your rep power is diesel.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW what do you do to order shit off that site anyways, just email the person and ask or what. I think I was GAB '89 and Canadain Stampede: IYH '97


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I hope the Wings win this one because I don't want a game 7.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> WCW what do you do to order shit off that site anyways, just email the person and ask or what. I think I was GAB '89 and Canadain Stampede: IYH '97


Yeah just email the person.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I'll tell you what your rep power is diesel.


Done.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lockdown > Every PPV EVER!


I hope the next HIAC is made out of Lockdown material.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I hope the next HIAC is made out of Lockdown material.


Cage of Rubber Covered Steel would be cooler.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

diesels rep power is 46


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I hope the next HIAC is made out of Lockdown material.


I want to see an Electrified Hell In a Cell match.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Holy hell, mine is like 10.

Christ Phenners has more rep than me :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I want to see an Electrified Hell In a Cell match.


Book it Vince.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I want to see an Electrified Hell In a Cell match.


Can you imagine HBK selling that one?

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: I started watching the new Kent Jones video and my room started to smell.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HBK's selling is ABAP


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho4YLLogQfE

I love youtube.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Shawn Michaels selling being electricuted would probably be funnier than him selling Hogan.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ABAP?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

As Ballin' as possible

Logging off, cya all later.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> ABAP?


As Ballin As Possible


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Tully Blanchard will be a guest on BTR this Wednesday.

Ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Tully Blanchard will be a guest on BTR this Wednesday.
> 
> Ratings.


:shocked:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Alright the Wings won in the 2nd overtime which means they advance .


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Someone just gave Alex Shelley a perfect score. I know he is good but I think that is a little overboard.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Orton is gonna get fired.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Golden State stole game 1 from Dallas!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Orton is gonna get fired.


He raped Stephanie?

Because that's what it's going to take.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> He raped Stephanie?
> 
> Because that's what it's going to take.


Haha, in your avy there's a You Suck sign behind JBL.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I dunno, I think Vince is crazy if he gives him more chances. It would piss me off bad if I was an employee and Orton doesn't get fired.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- fucking pissed right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Golden State stole game 1 from Dallas!


*no no my friend.. that game was not stolen.. that game was TAKEN. They simply beat the Mavs like they have all year long. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Haha, in your avy there's a You Suck sign behind JBL.


Yeah, doesn't mean it was directed at him though necessarily. Even if so, I could care less.

Truth ~ If Orton ever does get fired, I'm going out drinking, and I don't drink.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *no no my friend.. that game was not stolen.. that game was TAKEN. They simply beat the Mavs like they have all year long. *


yeah, but i thought dallas was going to win, they got home court, a better record but like i said its the playoffs anything can happen. so how is you're day going sabrina?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, doesn't mean it was directed at him though necessarily. Even if so, I could care less.
> 
> Truth ~ If Orton ever does get fired, I'm going out drinking, and I don't drink.


Of course it was directed at him unless that person is one of those idiots who holds up his sign for the sake of holding up his sign.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Of course it was directed at him unless that person is one of those idiots who holds up his sign for the sake of holding up his sign.


That would be most of them.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Malcolm In The Middle.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> That would be most of them.


I hate those people. "Let me hold up my Undertaker sign even though Helms is wrestling right now"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hate those people. "Let me hold up my Undertaker sign even though Helms is wrestling right now"


Taker squashed Helms on one SmackDown!. What would you say if a fan did it then?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Taker squashed Helms on one SmackDown!. What would you say if a fan did it then?


It's fine if Taker is in the ring or whatever but if Taker isn't out there then put your damn sign down.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hate those people. "Let me hold up my Undertaker sign even though Helms is wrestling right now"


The only people I hate more than them are the guys who yell annoying shit. There was a guy at Armageddon last year that pissed me off to no end.

It seemed at least once ever 30 seconds in a match some loud asshole yelling "Hey, (insert heel name here), YOU SUCK!!!!"


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I hate how parents give you shit at shows if you cheer the heels.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> The only people I hate more than them are the guys who yell annoying shit. There was a guy at Armageddon last year that pissed me off to no end.
> 
> It seemed at least once ever 30 seconds in a match some loud asshole yelling "Hey, (insert heel name here), YOU SUCK!!!!"


That's cool for small venues because then you get wrestler/fan interaction but don't do that at WWE events because the workers seriously don't give a fuck.

I remember at a UWF/TNA house show I went to Alex Shelley broke a hold and said to the ref "I have til 5" and I yelled at him "You're not Danielson" and he responded with "He stole it from me." That was pretty cool.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, but i thought dallas was going to win, they got home court, a better record but like i said its the playoffs anything can happen. so how is you're day going sabrina?


*Overall record and all of that is good, but what you gotta look at closer is head to head record... And clearly the Mavs have a problem with the Warriors so this win doesn't surprise me at all. Also, look at the Warriors last 22 games... Clearly impressive.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> I hate how parents give you shit at shows if you cheer the heels.


More of my favourite wrestlers are heels than faces.

I think only 2 faces are in my current top ten, but I'd have to think about a top 10, only got a top 5 right now. :-/


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Overall record and all of that is good, but what you gotta look at closer is head to head record... And clearly the Mavs have a problem with the Warriors so this win doesn't surprise me at all. Also, look at the Warriors last 22 games... Clearly impressive.*


Nah


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

They're playing Edge's theme song during the ultimate highlight on SportsCenter.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I hate how parents give you shit at shows if you cheer the heels.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's cool for small venues because then you get wrestler/fan interaction but don't do that at WWE events because the workers seriously don't give a fuck.
> 
> I remember at a UWF/TNA house show I went to Alex Shelley broke a hold and said to the ref "I have til 5" and I yelled at him "You're not Danielson" and he responded with "He stole it from me." That was pretty cool.


That's always cool, because at least they acknowledge you and you're not pissing off the people around you. 

If they ignored you the first 5 times you did it, then odds are they're never going to respond to you and all you're really doing is pissing people off.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> More of my favourite wrestlers are heels than faces.
> 
> I think only 2 faces are in my current top ten, but I'd have to think about a top 10, only got a top 5 right now. :-/


....cool, me too for the most part.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Overall record and all of that is good, but what you gotta look at closer is head to head record... And clearly the Mavs have a problem with the Warriors so this win doesn't surprise me at all. Also, look at the Warriors last 22 games... Clearly impressive.*


true, warriors want to win bad, and if they upset the mavs that would be cool. i remember new york being the 8th seed, they reached the finals but lost, i think it was 1999, the point is it doesn't matter what seed you have, but how you play.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> That's always cool, because at least they acknowledge you and you're not pissing off the people around you.
> 
> If they ignored you the first 5 times you did it, then odds are they're never going to respond to you and all you're really doing is pissing people off.


Pretty much.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Fallin said:


> I hate how parents give you shit at shows if you cheer the heels.


I think he meant the parents of other kids around him?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I meant when I go to shows and cheer the heels, parents of kids around me will tell me to stop. It's so damn annoying.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just posted another superstar review in the SVR2008 thread. :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah


*Yah*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I just added my first person ever to my ignore list.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yah*


Nay


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- I just added my first person ever to my ignore list.


I told you that Sabrina is bad news.:side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This one kid was complaining on here, or maybe it was the other forum that I used to visit, about how parents would give him bad looks because he would cuss at the wrestlers. I mean come on... people like that need to be kicked out of the arena.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I told you that Sabrina is bad news.:side:


Wow, I didn't think anybody would have guessed it correctly.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- I just added my first person ever to my ignore list.


yarly???

Who was the lucky person?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- I just added my first person ever to my ignore list.


OOOOoooooooooo Who was it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm too lazy to put people on ignore.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *This one kid was complaining on here, or maybe it was the other forum that I used to visit, about how parents would give him bad looks because he would cuss at the wrestlers. I mean come on... people like that need to be kicked out of the arena.*


:agree:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I told you that Sabrina is bad news.:side:


*A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do *


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Listening to Metallica on my ipod.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Listening to Metallica on my ipod.



*Which song?*


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm too lazy to put people on ignore.


Mods can put people on their ignore list?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> I meant when I go to shows and cheer the heels, parents of kids around me will tell me to stop. It's so damn annoying.


Next time that happens just say "What? This isn't real. He (whoever the heel is) has more talent than the lame ass faces you support".


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I was listening to Stone Sour a second ago.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

j20 said:


> Mods can put people on their ignore list?


I assume so. As I said, I'm too lazy to use it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

For whom the bell tolls


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I used to have an ignore list but it makes things very confusing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cashfire is greatness:lmao:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^yeah, his latest thread gave me a nice chuckle.


rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I used to have an ignore list but it makes things very confusing.


I like it because it lets you forget about somebody when you're upset with them. I'd rather do that then just continue to get pissed at a person.

E-Beef = No Ratings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Cashfire is greatness:lmao:lmao


His new thread rules. I'm thinking Ric Flair may return just for that thread.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*no one has ever annoyed me to the point that I'd take the time to put them on ignore. If I don't like someone I simply refuse to read what they say. It's pretty simple.

Nas, that's a good song. My favorite Metallica song is Damage Inc. 


My favorite newer type of group is Black Stone Cherry.. very Alice in Chains like...*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *no one has ever annoyed me to the point that I'd take the time to put them on ignore. If I don't like someone I simply refuse to read what they say. It's pretty simple.
> 
> Nas, that's a good song. My favorite Metallica song is Damage Inc.
> 
> ...


Jessica Simpson theme next yes?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> E-Beef = No Ratings.


They're very funny when you're an onlooker. Especially when their over such trivial things.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *no one has ever annoyed me to the point that I'd take the time to put them on ignore. If I don't like someone I simply refuse to read what they say. It's pretty simple.
> 
> Nas, that's a good song. My favorite Metallica song is Damage Inc.
> 
> ...


http://www.sendspace.com/file/2tj6eg > all


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> They're very funny when you're an onlooker. Especially when their over such trivial things.


Yeah, but not when it is you getting upset with somebody you've been cool with in the past. It's not worth going off on somebody over something you're not going to care about in a couple of days.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> His new thread rules. I'm thinking Ric Flair may return just for that thread.


He'll be so confused.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jessica Simpson theme next yes?


*Absolutely.  give me just a few seconds to pick one out..*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Downloading Austin's appearance on the Tom Green Show from Friday


:hb:hb


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I just remembered the first person I put on my ignore list was CaLiGula :lmao I've since taken him off though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> He'll be so confused.


It'll be fun.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Downloading Austin's appearance on the Tom Green Show from Friday
> 
> 
> :hb:hb


If the Tom Green Show was still on TV, him being on the show = Ratings.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I only have one person on my ignore list and it is only because he wouldn't stop PM'ing me. I also don't think anyone has put me on their ignore list either.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

cashfire's newest thread = no ratings.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't have an ignore list, because I hate everybody equally.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:sad:



rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I just remembered the first person I put on my ignore list was CaLiGula :lmao I've since taken him off though.


 



> If the Tom Green Show was still on TV, him being on the show = Ratings.


He has a show on the internet now.....


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im g2g. bye everyone talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4000698-post5.html

WOOOOOO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> cashfire's newest thread = no ratings.


I have no idea how to respond to it. I just won't reply.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> He has a show on the internet now.....


I know, but sites don't rely on Ratings.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4000698-post5.html
> 
> WOOOOOO!


Still?

RATINGS :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4000698-post5.html
> 
> WOOOOOO!


:lmao greatness. His reply should be great.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> I know, but sites don't rely on Ratings.


Nice call


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.sendspace.com/file/2tj6eg > all


*ahhh touche` my friend. Good call. *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *ahhh touche` my friend. Good call. *


 

Loving it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Benoit/Sid from Souled Out 2000 is a terrible match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Loving it.


*hehe thanks. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Benoit/Sid from Souled out 2000 is a terrible match.


:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *ahhh touche` my friend. Good call. *


So...is that your favourite song by them? 

Truth ~ Undertaker's Inferno match with Kane has to be the worst match of his career, except maybe the matches with Gonzalez and Khali. It's absolutely terrible, but the story was so good that it was entertaining.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Benoit/Sid from Souled Out 2000 is a terrible match.


Of course it was, Sid was in it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *ahhh touche` my friend. Good call. *


Have you ever heard of a band called Beatallica? They sing beatle songs the way metallica would that's why they mixed both bands names together.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Goin to bed. Peace everyone


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am off to bed goodnight everyone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Night AMP and DC


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> So...is that your favourite song by them?



*Damage Inc is still my favorite song by Metallica but The 4 Horsemen is right up there. 

I just recently heard "So What" by them.. so there are alot of songs I have yet to hear from those guys.



Nas, LMAO I haven't heard of them. I'll have to check them out for sure.

Goodnight Ampy and DC!*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Delfin just destroyed that Benoit thread and Cashfire's dreams. Along with Derek's repsonse.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna acquire all the RAW's from '96 next week


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm gonna acquire all the RAW's from '96 next week


Didn't you say that last week?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I'm pretty sure Delfin just destroyed that Benoit thread and Cashfire's dreams. Along with Derek's repsonse.


It was a stupid thread to begin with. Delfin's response destroyed his argument, I just added insult to injury.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm pretty sure Delfin just destroyed that Benoit thread and Cashfire's dreams. Along with Derek's repsonse.


*Link please *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Damage Inc is still my favorite song by Metallica but The 4 Horsemen is right up there.
> 
> I just recently heard "So What" by them.. so there are alot of songs I have yet to hear from those guys.*


Just so you know, So What isn't their song, it's a cover of a British Punk band. That song is embarassing. :$

I think they only did it for attention or something. 

What have you heard by them fully? I could recommend...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

my top fav metallica songs are
for whom the bell tolls
fuel
king nothing
until it sleeps
aint my bitch
low man lyrics
enter sandman
tuesday's gone
whisky in the jar
turn the page
fade to black
ride the lightning
unforgiven 1 and 2
nothing else matters
stone cold crazy
seek and destroy
extasy of gold

songs that are good but I can't really get into
hero of the day
four horsemen
st anger


I can't and never will get into so what. I know it's a cover as well as turn the page and whisky in the jar.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Didn't you say that last week?


It was earlier this week. And I just found a better deal.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> It was earlier this week. And I just found a better deal.


Do you have signatures turned off? 

*looks down*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> It was a stupid thread to begin with. Delfin's response destroyed his argument, I just added insult to injury.


Yea pretty much. He logged off after. You guys are big meanies.


Lady Croft said:


> *Link please *


Short, but it got a point across.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/337709-chris-benoit-ingrate-wcw.html#post4000686


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Just so you know, So What isn't their song, it's a cover of a British Punk band. That song is embarassing. :$
> 
> I think they only did it for attention or something.
> 
> What have you heard by them fully? I could recommend...


Damn you beat me to it.

It was actually a cover of a sex pistols song. I hate it, I laughed the first time I heard it.

My favourite Metallica song is probably Master of Puppets from the S&M album. Seek & Destroy and For Whom the Bell Tolls are also good from that album.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yea pretty much. He logged off after. You guys are big meanies.


Yes, me and Delfin are always being assholes.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Derek, what's worse is you plan your assault in TTT thread and then go put it to play.

:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Just so you know, So What isn't their song, it's a cover of a British Punk band. That song is embarassing. :$
> 
> I think they only did it for attention or something.
> 
> What have you heard by them fully? I could recommend...


*I've heard the black album and Master of Puppets, And Justice For All. I've heard most of their new stuff but it's the old stuff that I like best. I need to get Ride the Lightning for sure and Garage Days. Any certain songs you recommend off those two?



K2, yeah I just read it. Thanks for the link.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^I'll get to it in a second. 



Evolution said:


> Damn you beat me to it.
> 
> It was actually a cover of a sex pistols song. I hate it, I laughed the first time I heard it.
> 
> My favourite Metallica song is probably Master of Puppets from the S&M album. Seek & Destroy and For Whom the Bell Tolls are also good from that album.


Nope, it's not the Sex Pistols. It's a different Brit Punk band called The Anti Nowhere League.

Truth ~ Puppets rules, love that melodic solo to death, might be my favourite section to a Metallica song...maybe, though my top 2 are Four Horsemen and Creeping Death.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Derek, what's worse is you plan your assault in TTT thread and then go put it to play.
> 
> :lmao


I am an evil genius.

Mwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Pfft, he had it coming to him, ripping on Benoit on an internet wrestling forum is pretty much sacralige.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Derek, what's worse is you plan your assault in TTT thread and then go put it to play.
> 
> :lmao


Not since the days of Lex Luthor have a man been so cruel and calculating.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Do you have signatures turned off?
> 
> *looks down*


:sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Pfft, he had it coming to him, ripping on Benoit on an internet wrestling forum is pretty much sacralige.


I would have loved to seen the response if he had criticized Benoit's in-ring abilities.

Headliner, the only thing that Luthor has over me is that he looks better bald.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I've heard the black album and Master of Puppets, And Justice For All. I've heard most of their new stuff but it's the old stuff that I like best. I need to get Ride the Lightning for sure and Garage Days. Any certain songs you recommend off those two?


*RTL:*

*Creeping Death*
*Fade To Black*
*For Whom The Bell Tolls*
*Ride The Lightning*

*Garage Inc:*

*Turn The Page
The Prince
Sabbra Cadabra
Stone Dead Forever
Helpless
Am I Evil?*

Course mostly all of it's good. Only a few Metallica songs I don't like, ironically 1 off RTL, Escape.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> :sad:


CRYBABY


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> ^I'll get to it in a second.
> 
> 
> Nope, it's not the Sex Pistols. It's a different Brit Punk band called The Anti Nowhere League.
> ...


Oops, I was told Sex Pistols wrote it, or did they just cover it? I'm pretty sure I've heard them play it though 

I love Puppets, it was my favourite song, but then I heard it on S&M, the extended version, the atmosphere and Lars going off on the drums just makes it for me. The DVD is just crazy, it's really good to see them having so much fun on stage. And The orchestra just complimented it perfectly.

Truth: I'm uploading it for you now Sabrina, but due to the whole being in Australia thing it's taking a little while but it's almost at 50%


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> *RTL:*
> 
> *Creeping Death*
> *Fade To Black*
> ...



*Thanks Pyro. Rep added. I think I might have been refering to Garage Days instead of Garage Inc.. Is there a difference? Their very first album is what I'm referring too. I've heard Turn the Page but didn't know it was on that cd. Thanks! *


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

garage days only has 5 songs on it.


yeah turn the page is good I like that one as well as Whiskey In The Jar, tuesday's gone, Die, Die My Darling, stone cold crazy. there my fav of of garage inc what did you think of so what I laughed at how dumb it is.

load is good and reload is ok. have you heard of those two albums they made them after the black album.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> CRYBABY


The 5 R's of Wrestlingforum.com

recapitulation
reiteration
repetition
replay
reproduction


:flip


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Truth: I'm uploading it for you now Sabrina, but due to the whole being in Australia thing it's taking a little while but it's almost at 50%


*Thanks, Evo! I really appreciate it. *rep added*

And thank you Nas for your recommendations too. *


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Master of Puppets - Metallica (S&M)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/kdom2o


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Thanks Pyro. Rep added. I think I might have been refering to Garage Days instead of Garage Inc.. Is there a difference? Their very first album is what I'm referring too. I've heard Turn the Page but didn't know it was on that cd. Thanks! *


o

Yeah, I forgot they did that, but everything on Garage Days is on Garage Inc. Garage Inc is Garage Days except they re-did it and added a ton of other songs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> The 5 R's of Wrestlingforum.com
> 
> recapitulation
> reiteration
> ...


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

AfroJoel is a wanker.

And Cali, it's the three R's not five.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Truth: Master of Puppets - Metallica (S&M)
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/kdom2o


*Thanks! I really really appreciate it 

Pyro, thanks. I didn't even know they had redone all those songs. I'll definantly get that one.  *


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I might actually listen to that album now, I am listening to Hump De Bump by the Peppers at the moment


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

There were a couple of songs I didnt like at first which are for whom the bell tolls and ride the lightning but I like them now.


Sabrina have you heard of a group called megadeth my fave song of theirs is a tout le monde.

I have all the metallica albums burned.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I might actually listen to that album now, I am listening to Hump De Bump by the Peppers at the moment


*I'm listening to BuckCherry right now and that will be followed by some Black Stone Cherry... I love both of those bands.*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> AfroJoel is a wanker.
> 
> And Cali, it's the three R's not five.


Retardation should be one of the R's.


Just found a guy with a 41 disc Steve Austin comp. 

:ns


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Sabrina have you heard of a group called megadeth my fave song of theirs is a tout le monde.
> 
> I have all the metallica albums burned.


*Yep, I love alot of Megadeths stuff. Have you heard the new remake of A Tout Le Monde? It's different but alot like the original.

My favorite Megadeth songs are probably Holy Wars, Train of Consequences and Hangar 18*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

truth I bought 13 people memberships for this forums so far. 4 of them were upgrades . I under if any one will buy nolo king one?


I watched united 93 ondemand it was pretty good.


I have no idea of idea what a stone cherry or a buck cherry is?



No I never heard of it before what cd is it on the other songs I havent listened to yet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Deth rox.

Truth ~ I Thought I Knew It All > A Tout Le Monde.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm listening to BuckCherry right now and that will be followed by some Black Stone Cherry... I love both of those bands.*


I'm currently watching the S&M video. It's actually really good, youtube S&M and watch some of the videos it's definitely worth it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I love the S&M Nothing Else Matters, though it's probably not as good as the original. Still awesome to hear a different version.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching Unforgiven '01


:/


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ Which match are you watching now?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/337715-can-sports-art-one.html#post4000831

I was impressed with his choice of topic, considering it was his first thread.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The Maestro for S&M looked like a real whackjob.

:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I have no idea of idea what a stone cherry or a buck cherry is?
> 
> 
> 
> No I never heard of it before what cd is it on the other songs I havent listened to yet.


*Download the following from Buckcherry - Porno Star, Lit Up, Crazy Bitch

Download the following from Black Stone Cherry - Rain Wizard, Lonely Train*


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Watching Enter Sandman from S&M but the Lars Ulrich angle so I get to watch him play the drums the whole time


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> truth I bought 13 people memberships for this forums so far. 4 of them were upgrades . I under if any one will buy nolo king one?


Hey Nasjayz, are you still buying people memberships? I was wondering if you could buy me one? Please? :$

Truth: The Apprentice ended tonight. It was a great show in L.A. I'm going to miss it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^^ Which match are you watching now?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/337715-can-sports-art-one.html#post4000831
> 
> I was impressed with his choice of topic, considering it was his first thread.


Austin vs. Angle - ****


Bad PPV overall IMEO


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ok thanks


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> Hey Nasjayz, are you still buying people memberships? I was wondering if you could buy me one? Please? :$
> 
> Truth: The Apprentice ended tonight. It was a great show in L.A. I'm going to miss it.


Ok but I can't untill sometime next week.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Austin vs. Angle - ****
> 
> 
> Bad PPV overall IMEO


I didn't think it was bad, but certainly not great.

Edge/Christian was solid, as was Jericho/RVD. I gave Austin/Angle the same rating you did. But yes, it was lackluster at times.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> Ok but I can't untill sometime next week.


Thanks man . If you need info on anything like my password pm me and i'll give it to you just incase you need it to buy me my membership.

Truth: I haven't spoken to you in a very long time man, how'd you been?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Ok but I can't untill sometime next week.


Welfare check didn't come in?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I've been doing good just a little tired right now. Listning to music on my ipod metallica and now ozzy osbourne. been watching the NHl stanley cup finals. what haev you been up too?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> I didn't think it was bad, but certainly not great.
> 
> Edge/Christian was solid, as was Jericho/RVD. I gave Austin/Angle the same rating you did. But yes, it was lackluster at times.


meh

US Title match was way too short

Rock/Booker & Shane was alright

Taker/Kane vs. Kronik.........GTFO

The tag match to start the show was uninspiring 

Yeah, RVD/Jericho was fun

I couldn't get into Christian/Edge 

Saturn/Raven was ugly


Queer

Austin/Angle was the only reason I bought the DVD anyway


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I've been doing good just a little tired right now. Listning to music on my ipod metallica and now ozzy osbourne. been watching the NHl stanley cup finals. what haev you been up too?



*Make sure ya download those songs I recommended. You'll thank me later. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

yes, THe BoD vs. KroniK was just awful. The opening match wasn't that good, and it didn't really get the crowd pumped like a good opening match should. Raven/Saturn was bad, especially considering they were just thrown into a feud with no backstory other than Raven throwing Moppy in a wood chipper.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I've been doing good just a little tired right now. Listning to music on my ipod metallica and now ozzy osbourne. been watching the NHl stanley cup finals. what haev you been up too?


I've been good as well. Just graduated from College last month and been looking for a job. Which is tough to do after you get that degree lol.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kurt Angle's family has terrible mic skills


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Kurt Angle's family has terrible mic skills


lol, yeah they do.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> lol, yeah they do.


They shouldn't of had Austin tap :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

omfg Pyro isn't invisible anymore


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> They shouldn't of had Austin tap :sad:


Well, he had his hand under the rope so it wasn't a win without controversy. I don't think he should have tapped at that point because Angle didn't really work over the leg that much in the match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Well, he had his hand under the rope so it wasn't a win without controversy. I don't think he should have tapped at that point because Angle didn't really work over the leg that much in the match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I need to get some sleep. Night all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Later Derek


Killa CaLi said:


> They shouldn't of had Austin tap :sad:


Yea I didn't like that finish.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

orly


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

yarly. Pinfall would of been so much better. Only if he kicked out of like 2 Angle Slams before he lost though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> omfg Pyro isn't invisible anymore


You could learn from that.  

Wait...I can see invisible users anyways. Nevermind. >_>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You could learn from that.
> 
> Wait...I can see invisible users anyways. Nevermind. >_>


:frustrate 


Did you get the Pillman DVD yet?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought only admins can see invisible users:sad: 

Oh well, I can. Price is, I lose my sig. Which isn't a biggie.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> yarly. Pinfall would of been so much better. Only if he kicked out of like 2 Angle Slams before he lost though.


:sad: 

The feud was great though. Their Summerslam match was awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Used to be that way but not anymore.

EDIT ~ @ Liner.



Killa CaLi said:


> :frustrate
> 
> 
> Did you get the Pillman DVD yet?


Nah, down the road, I have a few other things to get first. I'll mention when I get it.

Truth ~ The Crematory cover of One by Metallica is so amazing until he actually starts singing, the vocals aren't even fucking close to Hetfields.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Bad move 


Watching the Four Horsemen vs. Pillman, Sting and the Steiner Bros. in a Wargames match


:hb


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*is it wrong to actually enjoy watching bullfighters get trampled, gored and nearly killed by the bulls they intend to kill?

meh, I enjoy it either way. *


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Welfare check didn't come in?


No it's late.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Gotta go to school in 10 minutes.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ The Crematory cover of One by Metallica is so amazing until he actually starts singing, the vocals aren't even fucking close to Hetfields.


*Any time you get mad at a Metallica cover song you can always throw in Avrils version of Fuel to realize it could always be worse. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *is it wrong to actually enjoy watching bullfighters get trampled, gored and nearly killed by the bulls they intend to kill?
> 
> meh, I enjoy it either way. *


Thats cruel


NastyNas said:


> No it's late.


Better survive on noodles then.:no:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - School now. Cya later everyone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^Bad move
> 
> 
> Watching the Four Horsemen vs. Pillman, Sting and the Steiner Bros. in a Wargames match
> ...


The fuck is War Games? I hear about it all the time, never seen one. Maybe cause I didn't regularly watch WCW.



> Any time you get mad at a Metallica cover song you can always throw in Avrils version of Fuel to realize it could always be worse.


Disgraceful.

Actually, Arvil's is NOT the worst cover of Metallica, which you may be surprised to hear. Dark Tranquility covered My Friend Of Misery and it was an absolute mess. As if the fact that it's one of the weakest Metallica songs to begin with didn't already hurt, the vocals bitchered it even worse.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Thats cruel
> 
> Better survive on noodles then.:no:


*On the surface it does appear to be cruel. Seeing anyone in so much trouble should be heartbreaking.. and it is until I remember they were wanting to kill that animal first...The animal didn't want to be there so I find it very difficult to find some sympathy for the poor chap. 


cya, mysteriorocks*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Discraceful.
> 
> Actually, Arvil's is NOT the worst cover of Metallica, which you may be surprised to hear. Dark Tranquility covered My Friend Of Misery and it was an absolute mess. As if the fact that it's one of the weakest Metallica songs to begin with, the vocals bitchered it even worse.



*I am indeed surprised to hear that! I'll have to check that cover out just to see how bad it actually is.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

war games was great two rings surrounded by one cage with two teams against each other two start another joined every so often until every one was in then which every team scored a pin or submission won.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Crazy stuff.

Motörhead should do the entire Kill 'Em All album so I can hear them do The Four Horsemen, Seek & Destroy, Phantom Lord, Metal Militia and No Remorse.

They did an incredible job on Whiplash and that album is their style. I'd kill for it. Well, maybe not that far. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> The fuck is War Games? I hear about it all the time, never seen one. Maybe cause I didn't regularly watch WCW.


An enclosed cage covering two rings. It was pretty much guaranteed that someone was gonna get messed up in that match every year.


Lady Croft said:


> *On the surface it does appear to be cruel. Seeing anyone in so much trouble should be heartbreaking.. and it is until I remember they were wanting to kill that animal first...The animal didn't want to be there so I find it very difficult to find some sympathy for the poor chap.
> 
> 
> cya, mysteriorocks*


But they were just trying to ride it.:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> The fuck is War Games? I hear about it all the time, never seen one. Maybe cause I didn't regularly watch WCW.


*WWW.GTFO.ORG*

The WarGames match consisted of two teams of either four or five men each facing off with each other in staggered entry format.

The setup of the cage consisted of two rings side by side with a giant ring-encompassing cage that covered both rings, but not the ringside area. Doors were placed at far corners of the rectangular cage so the two teams didn't come into contact before they were supposed to.

The match began with one member of each team entering the cage. After five minutes, a member from one of the teams (theoretically determined by coin toss, but always the heel team) would enter the cage, giving his team the temporary handicap advantage. After two minutes, a member from the other team would enter to even the odds. Entrants alternated between teams every two minutes, giving the coin toss-winning team the temporary advantage in the numbers game before giving the other team the advantage with the freshest man and even odds.

Once all eight or ten men (depending on team size) had entered the cage, what was referred to as "the match beyond" began. Both teams would brawl in the cage for as long as it took until a member of either team submitted, surrendered, or was knocked unconscious. There was no pinfall and no disqualification, which often led to brutal and bloody confrontations.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> But they were just trying to ride it.:sad:


*oh no no no! Not bull riders.. Bull fighters. Like they do in Mexico and Spain. Where there is one bull fighter in the middle of the arena and they release the bull. He holds out the red flag and the bull charges. As the bull goes by he throws a spear in it's side.. and this continues until the bull is dead. 

*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

here's wargames wcw vs nwo.
wargames 1996

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raARqe3_H0Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5NI-xMAGwY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz742IQ6akk

also wargames 1998
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERIi0c52F3o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLTwe-dND_g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex-iTlOja7Y


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *oh no no no! Not bull riders.. Bull fighters. Like they do in Mexico and Spain. Where there is one bull fighter in the middle of the arena and they release the bull. He holds out the red flag and the bull charges. As the bull goes by he throws a spear in it's side.. and this continues until the bull is dead.
> 
> *


oooo. Yea. They should die then. By the bull's horns. Right in the "backside".


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Last night's show proved to me why Kennedy is my favourite superstar :agree:.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've seen people give this '91 wargames match *****


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> here's wargames wcw vs nwo.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raARqe3_H0Y
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5NI-xMAGwY
> ...


Thanks for that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> oooo. Yea. They should die then. By the bull's horns. Right in the "backside".


*God I'm glad I didn't go to bed having you think that I want rodeo cowboys to die for riding bulls lol... lordy lordy. 


"you never hear a cowboy run his mouth or strut around.. he just grabs the bull by the horns and throws it to the ground."  [/hawt]


Goodnight*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice. Buh-Bye Sabrina.:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I've seen people give this '91 wargames match *****


Just looked it up, and Meltzer gave it 5 stars


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Good night Sabrina


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I might download Rock vs Goldberg and Austin vs Beniot later :hb:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Going now laters.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I seen most everything they have on wwe 24/7 except some real old school wrestling from the 80's I'm not really into that unless it's wrestlers I know.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Here, Hi everyone


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Truth: Here, Hi everyone


Hi


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Dead TTT thread is deeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Ordered a few wrestling dvds today, first ones I've ordered this month.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Truth: I miss this guy ^


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Going to order 3 ROH DVDs today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't be fucked to order ROH dvds anymore, if only there was somewhere to order the most recent shows in the UK, I'd must likely buy more.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I don't own any wrestling DVDs except a Rock one which was given to me :$


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I can't wait for the new WWE Divas DVD to be released.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I didn't even know they were doing a Diva's DVD this year. Where's it being done?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I didn't even know they were doing a Diva's DVD this year. Where's it being done?


I don't know. I'm just assuming there's going to be one since there seems to be one released every year. There better be one.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> I can't be fucked to order ROH dvds anymore, *if only there was somewhere to order the most recent shows in the UK, I'd must likely buy more*.


Same here, it takes a bloody week to get here :no: anyway im only ordering all of the samoa joe best of's


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> I don't know. I'm just assuming there's going to be one since there seems to be one released every year. There better be one.


Isn't it usually released by now though? I don't think there is one this year, sadly.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Truth: Tyra Banks is hot


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - The limit of 50 PM's for non-Premium Members is lame. With the amount Bouma PM's me I have to empty it heaps


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Isn't it usually released by now though? I don't think there is one this year, sadly.


You're right. It should have been released by now. 



rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - The limit of 50 PM's for non-Premium Members is lame. With the amount Bouma PM's me I have to empty it heaps


Truth: I delete around 50 - 100 PM's a day depending how many people I'm talking too. I wish the limit was 1000 for premium members.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- I miss Trish


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

^ same here.

I have space for a 1000 pms but rarely get any.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I miss Trish more than you.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Yep you do.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks ^_^


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

What DVD's did you order RM?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

What a skanky dp you have j20...


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Good morning everyone.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Now chase350, thats a better dp.... Orton... :yum:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - i need a new banner.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Thought i'd join the conversation.

:side:

Who likes cheese?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like cheese






:side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

i dont


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Who doesn't like Cheese, well besides Overrated, lol.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lady B said:


> What a skanky dp you have j20...


dp?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

If you don't like cheese then you suck. it's in the bible.






:side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I suck, oh and j20 a dp is your display pic which is your avy.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-I just ate a bowl of Cocoa Pebbles.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> I suck, oh and j20 a dp is your display pic which is your avy.


Oh 



> What a skanky dp you have j20...


FUCK YOU BITCH!!!!! :cuss: J/K


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Sleep time for Kendrick

Night all!


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Have a good night man


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Night dude.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Boston Legal - great viewing


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm about to watch Lock, Stock and 2 Smoking Barrels. Hope it's a good movie.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Suns took their first game!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

truth - Leaving to go to Raw soon.


----------



## rhysus2006 (Jan 4, 2006)

Truth - I am posting right now.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

rhysus2006 said:


> Truth - I am posting right now.


Impressive!


----------



## rhysus2006 (Jan 4, 2006)

Truth - I am glad you think so.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just woke up!!! WHOOOWHOO!!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Just done Sabu and Sandman bio's for the SD VS RAW 08 thread


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - Just done Sabu and Sandman bio's for the SD VS RAW 08 thread


The bio/review things aren't that hard to do and are pretty fun IMO


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

BDFW said:


> The bio/review things aren't that hard to do and are pretty fun IMO


I know. I like doing them aswell, ive done Dreamer, Sabu and Sandman now  Hmmmm who to do next?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from the dentist :$ But listening to the new Arctic Monkeys album makes up for it


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - How is everyone?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - How is everyone?


Good thanks Tom, only had one lesson at school today 

How are you doing?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: only posting in here to look at my banner.:side:


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> I know. I like doing them aswell, ive done Dreamer, Sabu and Sandman now  Hmmmm who to do next?


I've done Jeff Hardy and Deuce 'N Domino, I will probably do Cor Von next


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just woke up.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Truth: only posting in here to look at my banner.:side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Good thanks Tom, only had one lesson at school today
> 
> How are you doing?


 I'm fine thanks, but a boring day. Look, this was my day...

Geography - Citizenship - Maths - French - Science.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Somebody needs to do a review/bio for London/Kendrick as they have never been in a SD! game before.



mysteriorocks619 said:


> I'm fine thanks, but a pretty boring day. Look, this was my day...
> 
> Geography - Citizenship - Maths - French - Science.


Thats a rough day dude, unlucky :$

My day was:

Free - Free - English (No Teacher) - History (No Teacher) - Art


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

DDMac said:


>


 :agree: 

it kinda bothers me that Holt Man doesn't like it as much as this one :


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Somebody needs to do a review/bio for London/Kendrick as they have never been in a SD! game before.



Already been done 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3998548-post567.html


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tempest your new banner is a lot better, I like it 



BDFW said:


> Already been done
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3998548-post567.html




I haven't seen the thread for a while, so I need to go and check it out.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Tempest said:


> :agree:
> 
> it kinda bothers me that Holt Man doesn't like it as much as this one :


That's hot but the new one is better. 

Fuck Holt :side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Just betted 30k on taker to retain and 25k on lashley to retain.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

My Braves and Red Sox keeps on winning


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks Mr MN I'm glad somebody likes it. 


DDMac said:


> That's hot but the new one is better.
> 
> *Fuck Holt* :side:


:no: Hey, I <3 Holt Man...














I <3 u too Mac Daddy.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Tempest said:


> I <3 u too Mac Daddy.


I love my damn self too. 





<3


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^conceited ass. :no:

Truth: about to read some more.  Later fellas.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Later 

*Truth:* Outtie.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Upset that Lakers lost the first game to the Suns. :$


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Cashfire2003 has the most warped perspective on wrestling (especially WCW from the late 90s to it's end) I've ever seen.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Krill speaks factually.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello to one and/or all


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I am very pleased on how my rant didn't turn in too which bedtime storry is the most ballin


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

LMAO, I just realized Super Delfin's gif was made from footage from my local NBC station. I stopped watching them a long time ago.....too heavy on the Eagles worship


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> LMAO, I just realized Super Delfin's gif was made from footage from my local NBC station. I stopped watching them a long time ago.....too heavy on the Eagles worship


Eagles>Falcons :side:

Truth: I'm going to do a File exchange megapost once my high speed internet comes


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Everyone with a half a brain>Falcons

Joe Horn at 35 with 6 TD over the last two years to solve there WR problem pretty much meh.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> LMAO, I just realized Super Delfin's gif was made from footage from my local NBC station. I stopped watching them a long time ago.....too heavy on the Eagles worship


If that's the Philly station it was probably my NBC affiliate back in the day too. If you've lived in that area for long enough do you remember when it was run by a company called 'Suburban Cable' in the early 90s?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Back.

Truth - Got to finish a geography project on Kenya for tomorrow.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Got to finish a geography project on Kenya for tomorrow.


It's too early for me to start complaining but I personally have a 14 page Industrial Organization test due tomorrow and have a final in Operations Management at 8:30 in the morning. 

I'll probably start bitching once I procrastinate for about 10 more hours.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Man I am bored I am watching MVP vs Benoit from mania again currently.

It is a great day out I really should get outta of the house.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> It's too early for me to start complaining but I personally have a 14 page Industrial Organization test due tomorrow and have a final in Operations Management at 8:30 in the morning.
> 
> I'll probably start bitching once I procrastinate for about 10 more hours.


 Ouch! Sorry to hear it. :$

Truth - I'm not going to start for a bit though. Too boring.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I might attract some anger from some people by saying, in a certain situation, there is no shame in hitting a woman, but it's damn true.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Monty, where you at on 24 buddy?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

When I went to high school I had a great Geograohy teacher he taught me for 2 of 3 years in HS was an easy marker and taught interesting stuff. All that rock/volcano shit in Geo isn't enagaging to me. I really enjoyed Global Geography in Grade 12.

In Uni I would have to at least have to have something started on a long ass paper to do it all in 1 day though I have had to do many a paper last minute or even had to pay somebody to do it if I was busy or had to be outta town or something.

I am taking two online courses this Summer to get back in the swing of University for next year. I have never taken an online course before.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Monty, where you at on 24 buddy?


Last night's episode (which I had to record because it was my only chance to get on and finish WWF) ended with



Spoiler



Jack killing Fayed and then those pesky bastards the Chinese ringing with Audrey whimpering like a bitch


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just watched some UFC on youtube.


----------



## notorious-sandhu (May 14, 2006)

I got a Pink Username


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

notorious-sandhu said:


> I got a Pink Username


That is impossible for me to read.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

notorious-sandhu said:


> I got a Pink Username


It hurts my eyes.

Truth: People should donate me points in order to ensure they go over at Fusion.

<<<Looks at Amp's points.

You can afford 160k


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

notorious-sandhu said:


> I got a Pink Username


 Yo N-S. How are ya?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: People should donate me points in order to ensure they go over at Fusion.


Speaking of...

I thought you said that I was going to be on this weeks show. I saw the name Derek, but it wasn't me.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

tom i thought u were going to raw tonight?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> It hurts my eyes.
> 
> Truth: People should donate me points in order to ensure they go over at Fusion.
> 
> ...


 I'm guessing Fusion is WWF's first PPV?! Read them all, man did I :lmao! 



xTOMx said:


> tom i thought u were going to raw tonight?


 Truth - My dad has had to work late and my mum has to go to a meeting, so we had to cancel.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey guys whats up?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> It hurts my eyes.
> 
> Truth: People should donate me points in order to ensure they go over at Fusion.
> 
> ...


I'm the one with the Donate avatar


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

it happened in 2003, will happen in 2007 :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Speaking of...
> 
> I thought you said that I was going to be on this weeks show. I saw the name Derek, but it wasn't me.


Your storyline has already started, whether you know it or not :side:

Nah man, it just made more sense to drag the storyline out a bit to make it more dramatic. But which one are you involved in?

I dont know!!!![/lex]

Actually, I do know. I'm just not telling


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Perfect has no gimmick I can think of besides being number 1 in fantasy baseball currently while I have a gimmick similar to Ausitns current gimmick instead of Beers and Stunners it is Weed and GF references though I mean I challenge someone to look at my post % and see how the constant GF references are I mean they aren't even remotely constant unlike Cali  with nothing else said on the post in TTT now that is a constant.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> I'm guessing Fusion is WWF's first PPV?! Read them all, man did I :lmao!
> 
> Truth - My dad has had to work late and my mum has to go to a meeting, so we had to cancel.


damn, that sucks man.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Last night's episode (which I had to record because it was my only chance to get on and finish WWF) ended with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you're two weeks (including tonights episode) behind me then.

How fucking Jack Bauer was it when Jack killed all those fuckers at the warehouse? 

Hush Holt.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

LOL

Tom just guarenteed himself a place at Fusion.

Well, he already was guarenteed a kick ass segment, (which he had the idea for), but now, he might actually win 



> I'm the one with the Donate avatar


Hows that going for ya?

Truth: I need to get Mike to make a WWF vbookie. Of course, I'd never make money off of it :side:



> How fucking Jack Bauer was it when Jack killed all those fuckers at the warehouse?


Doyle looking at all the dead bodies and saying "Damn, Jack" is the single coolest thing he will ever do.



> I have a gimmick similar to Ausitns current gimmick instead of Beers and Stunners it is Weed and GF references though I mean I challenge someone to look at my post % and see how the constant GF references are I mean they aren't even remotely constant unlike Cali with nothing else said on the post in TTT now that is a constant.


You've stopped. They really were overwhelmingly present for a while though.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> damn, that sucks man.


 I know. It was (going to be) my first one ever, and when they told me I was like...

WTF?! YOU'RE KIDDING!!!!!!  etc. So yeah, pretty upset.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Hey guys whats up?


Hello there.  

Truth: On Amazon.com looking at a few DVD's. Want to order some. But trying not to yet.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Oh, you're two weeks (including tonights episode) behind me then.
> 
> How fucking Jack Bauer was it when Jack killed all those fuckers at the warehouse?
> *
> Hush Holt*.


Truth hurts my fellow MMA mark, posted a gif of Kongo getting slammed around the octagon


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't believe Jax stabbed me in the eye, I was the one with the siccors


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> LOL
> 
> Tom just guarenteed himself a place at Fusion.
> 
> Well, he already was guarenteed a kick ass segment, (which he had the idea for), but now, he might actually win


 Me or xTOMx


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth hurts my fellow MMA mark, posted a gif of Kongo getting slammed around the octagon


If Rampage hopes to win, he better fight better than he did at UFC 67 cause he didn't look like his old self. Going to be a great fight either way, but Liddell shall prevail.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> I know. It was (going to be) my first one ever, and when they told me I was like...
> 
> WTF?! YOU'RE KIDDING!!!!!!  etc. So yeah, pretty upset.


Im assuming your too young to just go on your own?
 yeh that sucks man.
Hopefully you'll make it next year.



MrMonty said:


> LOL
> 
> Tom just guarenteed himself a place at Fusion.
> 
> Well, he already was guarenteed a kick ass segment, (which he had the idea for), but now, he might actually win


 oh yeh. my segments = major ratings, especially amongst the pub community.
Which idea was that? the one i pm'd you last night?


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I enjoy UFC certainly destroying boxing 95% of fights but I am not hugely knowledgebale on it who is St. Pierre gonna fight next or is it unknown at this point.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Hows that going for ya?
> 
> Truth: I need to get Mike to make a WWF vbookie. Of course, I'd never make money off of it :side:


I'm cool. Ya. Mike can make a WWF vBookie. Corruption could happen and cause people to lose tons of points. Swerve!

LOL Thanks for the gift(s) Monty. Gotta go on a gift spree again soon. When I get more wealthy, that is.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

The HNIC will be the biggest ratings draw in Monty and Liner's WWF, believe dat


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MVP Weedman said:


> I enjoy UFC certainly destroying boxing 95% of fights but *I am not hugely knowledgebale on it who is St. Pierre gonna fight next or is it unknown at this point.*


There's talk he might fight Josh Koscheck in the near future, I hope he does


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Holt what is HNIC?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> The HNIC will be the biggest ratings draw in Monty and Liner's WWF, believe dat


4Life = ABAP

HNIC = NBAA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 4Life = ABAP
> 
> HNIC = NBAA


True dat.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Holt what is HNIC?


Head N*ggas in Charge:cussin: Holt, DDmac, Cide


well head ****** in charge after the ban


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> oh yeh. my segments = major ratings, especially amongst the pub community.
> Which idea was that? the one i pm'd you last night?


Nah, you're first one. Involving a bit of a barney rubble over a few winona's 

Indeed, I cant seem to make any points. Where's JDL, I'll take his lunch money pool points


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao at Mike giving a warning:



> I hate to do this as I'm not too fussy about double posting myself but because you double posted and your first post had nothing to do with the thread topic, I have to give you a warning for spamming. Don't worry though dude, this goes away after 30 days so as long as you are careful not to double post again, nothing bad will come of this


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Koscheck yeah I know him from the UFC reality show that is where most of my knowledge and fav fighters come from. Koscheck has obviosuly improved a crap load from the show cuz during the show he would wrestle people to the ground with good wrestling skills and not inflict any damage. I would asusme St. Pierre would be the fav to win agianst Josh.

For some reason I have never liked Serra I wish Shonie Carter would come back and hit him with another spinning backfist, that is about as close you can get to a poster shot in the UFC.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Head N*ggas in Charge:cussin: Holt, DDmac, Cide
> 
> 
> well head ****** in charge after the ban


I see, I had a feeling it was something like that :lmao


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao at Mike giving a warning:



:lmao Only Mike could give a warning like that


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao at Mike giving a warning:


He's an evil sumbitch :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This is the best thing ever involving wrestling:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1LcJ6N9vwo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao at Mike giving a warning:


:lmao He tried to make it as "nice and un-insulting" as possible.

David is one evil guy.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> He's an evil sumbitch :lmao


David told him to give that warning :lmao


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao at Mike giving a warning:


oh my days  :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 
i didnt think he had it in him.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mikie has a Dark side


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Booo, he was pressured into the warning?

That = no ratings


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> David told him to give that warning :lmao



I was gonna give it but David told me i had to leave it for Mike :lmao glad i did now


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: David just told me that I had to warn someone for a double post and I really didn't want to do it but he said that I had to.
> 
> Then after doing it he told me that he was joking and they didn't have to be warned :$
> 
> Damn!


:lmao!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Can't wait for that fusion segment dave


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> :lmao!!!


Thats why I said David is an evil guy.:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :lmao!!!


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Did Ric Flair and Kurt Angle ever wrestle?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah, RAW after Vengeance 05.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :lmao!!!


:lmao


Truth- Here


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...84-do-you-like-see-orton-tna.html#post4002382

That didn't take long.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> Did Ric Flair and Kurt Angle ever wrestle?


Couple of times in 05 as far as i can remember. Elimination chamber qualifying match springs to mind.



> Can't wait for that fusion segment dave


It's going to be awesome 

Truth: There are a whole heap of very misinformed people in the "Afghans are not terrorests" thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...84-do-you-like-see-orton-tna.html#post4002382
> 
> That didn't take long.


And it's gone.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...84-do-you-like-see-orton-tna.html#post4002382
> 
> That didn't take long.


Sure didn't

Hey Brye


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Brye


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Mcqueen and Movement 

Truth- I'm thinking of making a banner request and doing another superstar review in the SVR 08 thread


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> It's going to be awesome
> 
> Truth: There are a whole heap of very misinformed people in the "Afghans are not terrorests" thread.


Misinformored people infest threads on politics, religion, and certain members of society

Speaking of politics


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

what the hell is a leyend killer?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Hey Mcqueen and Movement
> 
> Truth- I'm thinking of making a banner request and doing another superstar review in the SVR 08 thread


Request a Gabriel Gonzaga banner.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello im here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And it's gone.


PUCKIN!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> PUCKIN!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I have been uncessesful in my quest for a ds emulator


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Request a Gabriel Gonzaga banner.


I was thinking more along the lines of Chris Benoit :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Chris Benoit :side:


When Chris Benoit kicks The Undertakers head off you let me know.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Chris Benoit :side:


 Good choice in another four weeks ill probably request a Pavel Datsyuk banner.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Misinformored people infest threads on politics, religion, and certain members of society
> 
> Speaking of politics


LOL

Quoting it so you can't edit it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> When Chris Benoit kicks The Undertakers head off you let me know.


I'll let you know :side:.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm amazed at how many people love that near hour long HIAC between HBK and HHH.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Metalic Matt said:


> Good choice in another four weeks ill probably request a Pavel Datsyuk banner.


In 4 weeks the Wings will be out of the playoffs so why request him?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm amazed at how many people love that near hour long HIAC between HBK and HHH.


I just watched it a few weeks ago, it's about ***3/4-****. I didn't find anything special about it but it held my attention. A lot of fucking slow spots though.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> In 4 weeks the Wings will be out of the playoffs so why request him?


 There winning the stanley cup , besides hes my favorite player so even if they would be out I will still request him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I just watched it a few weeks ago, it's about ***3/4-****. I didn't find anything special about it but it held my attention. A lot of fucking slow spots though.


People in the DVD thread are giving it astronomically high ratings. I wouldn't even call it one of the five best HIACs of all time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Metalic Matt said:


> There winning the stanley cup , besides hes my favorite player so even if they would be out I dont care.


They'll be lucky to make it out of the 2nd round, especially if they have to face San Jose. I would probably give them the edge against Dallas.

Always good to see loyalty though. I can respect Datsyuk and his skill despite the fact that I'm an Avs fan.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They'll be lucky to make it out of the 2nd round, especially if they have to face San Jose. I would probably give them the edge against Dallas.
> 
> Always good to see loyalty though. I can respect Datsyuk and his skill despite the fact that I'm an Avs fan.


 Yeah I wanted the avs to make the plaoffs but the Predators destroyed them.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Undertaker vs Makind is the best HIAC, Even though they were all spots .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I haven't even seen HBK vs HHH HIAC :$


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

San Jose is basically the fav in the West at this point cuz everyone thinks they will win. The Red Wings would beat Dallas comfortabely but yeah SJ is who everyone wants to avoid out West.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I am back, Mexican wave in celebration of me. WOOOOO!!!!

:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I am back, Mexican wave in celebration of me. WOOOOO!!!!
> 
> :side:


Sup Matt?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Sup Matt?


I'm good thanks, just watching some random show called The War At Home, pretty funny. You?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Undertaker vs Makind is the best HIAC, Even though they were all spots .


*INCORRECT.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm good thanks, just watching some random show called The War At Home, pretty funny. You?


I've watched that show, pretty funny. I haven't seen it in a while though

I'm just postin and workin on my new BTB


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My personal favorite HIAC was Lesnar/Taker from No Mercy 2002(?), but I've never seen the Taker/Micheals one


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Undertaker Vs HBK, Lesnar vs Undertaker > Undertaker Vs Mankind


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> My personal favorite HIAC was Lesnar/Taker from No Mercy 2002(?), but I've never seen the Taker/Micheals one


Are you serious?

I'm going to rip and upload it for you RIGHT NOW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> I'm going to rip and upload it for you RIGHT NOW.


Yes, I'm afraid so, and thanks


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so, and thanks


I must say I'm stunned.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

a


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I must say I'm stunned.


It was a match on my to watch list, I just never got around to finding it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> It was a match on my to watch list, I just never got around to finding it.


I'm ripping it right now good sir. It's one of those must see matches if you're a wrestling fan.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember when the 1st HIAC happened it was right after I started becoming a serious fan and I can even remember the RAW after it, Kane debuted and squashed the hardy's. :lmao


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just finished my geography project. 

Truth - Did the Contents page in photoshop. Must've used a few tonnes of ink!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Lesnar destroying the Hardyz just after his debut totally reeked of awesomness.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

McQueen said:


> It was a match on my to watch list, I just never got around to finding it.



Megapost in my sig go and download it now its one you must see

EDIT: actually just double checked the quality you're probably better of waiting for someone to rip it for you


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Looks like me and Tom didn't get a ticket for RAW :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I remember when the 1st HIAC happened it was right after I started becoming a serious fan and I can even remember the RAW after it, Kane debuted and squashed the hardy's. :lmao


Jeff Hardy was better as a jobber.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It says the link in your post is unavailable Platt, but thanks anyways.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Hardy's in that match remember were in horrible plaid attire. And yes they were better as jobbers.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

b


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If only Howie was a paid member. Check out his sig:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/161478-howie-mandel.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jeff Hardy's IC title reign this/last year was putrid.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Truth- Looks like me and Tom didn't get a ticket for RAW :side:





mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - My dad has had to work late and my mum has to go to a meeting, so we had to cancel.





mysteriorocks619 said:


> It was (going to be) my first one ever, and when they told me I was like...
> 
> WTF?! YOU'RE KIDDING!!!!!!  etc. So yeah, pretty upset.


 There.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Its so satisfying closing a Kennedy thread


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Headliner said:


> If only Howie was a paid member. Check out his sig:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/161478-howie-mandel.html


:lmao!

Oh Mysteriorocks! YOU SHOULDA GAVE ME THE F'ING TICKETS! I MADE YOU A BANNER FFS


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

c


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Going to get lunch, be back in a few.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

d?

IDK.

Ben's at RAW. I told him to text me with the results so I could cheat at Vbookie. Thing is, he forgot to take my number :side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Lady B said:


> :lmao!
> 
> Oh Mysteriorocks! YOU SHOULDA GAVE ME THE F'ING TICKETS! I MADE YOU A BANNER FFS


 SORRY! I'll change the day to this time next year, you gimme your address and I'll send them to you. Ok?!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> d?
> 
> IDK.
> 
> Ben's at RAW. I told him to text me with the results so I could cheat at Vbookie. Thing is, he forgot to take my number :side:


I'm just bored but thanks for helping

I have tickets to raw may 14:hb 

e


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bout got damn time they added MVP vs Benoit to the backlash card


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

f

Truth- I am so sad


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

g


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: My mate is an absolute idiot :no:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: My mate is an absolute idiot :no:


Explain young Ste


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: My mate is an absolute idiot :no:


care to share?

h


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I 

Hi.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rest of the motherfucking alphabet. Game over.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J..................mkay?



Headliner said:


> Rest of the motherfucking alphabet. Game over.


I was going to stop at N but I'm doing the whole thing now


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Want to make a new banner, but don't what techniques to use


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Want to make a new banner, but don't what techniques to use


Whats that in your gif


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: It is really hot in my apartment right now.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Soon will have another new GIF in my sig.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Lady B said:


> d?
> 
> IDK.
> 
> Ben's at RAW. I told him to text me with the results so I could cheat at Vbookie. Thing is, he forgot to take my number :side:



What vBookies :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

going to eat pizza

K


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Truth: One of my CZW shows came in the mail today. <3 Also, I finished watching Hour of the Dragon @ like 4 this morning.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Right the story goes for those interested:

On Friday, the dope brought weed into school :no: and tried to get me to store it for him until the evening in my house after school, when we would all go out, and they would all smoke, whilst i woudln't. However i didn't want to, so he started to call me gay etc, which weren't particularly bad insults, so i let it slide.

Then, on the Friday night, we were with two girls, an me my friend, and the 2 girls were walking home. So, apparantly 1 of the girls likes me (that's another story) and the other girl likes my friend. So today in school, the girl told my friend she really liked him ( she madly loves him). She's a really good looking popular nice girl, which is hard to come by, and whenshe tells my friend this, he just says:



> I don't do slags


And laughs like it's nothing. Now this girl is absolutely devestated, and i feel so bad for her, and my friend is an absolute ******!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> J..................mkay?
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to stop at N but I'm doing the whole thing now


Ignorant.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

L


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just bet 100,000 points on Lashley at Backlash.

:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Right the story goes for those interested:
> 
> On Friday, the dope brought weed into school :no: and tried to get me to store it for him until the evening in my house after school, when we would all go out, and they would all smoke, whilst i woudln't. However i didn't want to, so he started to call me gay etc, which weren't particularly bad insults, so i let it slide.
> 
> ...


Sounds like he's ballin to me


Edit - What's a slag anyway?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ignorant.


It's hereditery



Dr Dre. said:


> Right the story goes for those interested:
> 
> On Friday, the dope brought weed into school :no: and tried to get me to store it for him until the evening in my house after school, when we would all go out, and they would all smoke, whilst i woudln't. However i didn't want to, so he started to call me gay etc, which weren't particularly bad insults, so i let it slide.
> 
> ...


that was straight wrong 

M


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Just bet 100,000 points on Lashley at Backlash.
> 
> :hb


you'll only get a third of that back


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ No, he'll get what he bet back, as well as 1/3 of what he bet. You never lose points if you win a bet.


Killa CaLi said:


> Just bet 100,000 points on Lashley at Backlash.
> 
> :hb


Safe Bet


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Right the story goes for those interested:
> 
> On Friday, the dope brought weed into school :no: and tried to get me to store it for him until the evening in my house after school, when we would all go out, and they would all smoke, whilst i woudln't. However i didn't want to, so he started to call me gay etc, which weren't particularly bad insults, so i let it slide.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice guy :side: I hate it when guys act like that to girls and think it makes them look cool. Sadly a lot of girls seem to like complete twats. No offence to your mate Ste :$

Truth: New sig, which I didn't steal off another forum :side:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Slags man I love non North American terms I would asusme that is what it is cuz I have never heard that before.

M

Truth- Doing ABC's huh


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Edit - What's a slag anyway?


A Slut.

Scouse word :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

your off MVP 

N


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Slag, classic English word. Love it.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

LOL terms that aren't from here.

Dre your friend is a noob for taken chronic to school and then wanting to store it in your house I mean you do not owe him shit paticulary if you aren't in on the stuff in anyway. Why would you take it to school if you are scared of getitng caught that is retarted. When I went to HS there was no fear of getitng cuaght at all and tons brought the stuff to school but different time and differnet country.

Listening to high school stories on here makes me happy I am long outta there the social hierarchy in high school is so non represenative of real life.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bloody hell!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

O

pip pip cherio


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

High school can be pretty brutal.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I know he's an idiot. He brought it into school to have a nice smoke at break, but he gave tried to give me it after school so his mum who has found it on him before, wouldn't. My ass i was getting clocked with drugs i didn't even consider taking.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

MoveMent™ said:


> your off MVP
> 
> N


I said the wrong letter my bad  .

Truth: Using smilies to demonstrate my emotions=BALLIN

I am watching the Simpsons which I am 100% guaranteed to have seen at least 18-20 times.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> High school can be pretty brutal.


IVP Videos sent me a PM saying I can get the '96 RAW set :hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

High school bores me and i'm only a sophmore

P


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> IVP Videos sent me a PM saying I can get the '96 RAW set :hb


:hb

Some great stuff on there.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Slag, classic English word. Love it.


 lol, yeah!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Americans trying to act English = Comedy

Truth: I'm going off for a bit to drink tea and eat scones


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Q


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching a Rey Mysterio shoot interview.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> It has been reported that Edward Fatu, the large Samoan wrestler formerly known as Rikishi, Kishi, and sometimes even Quiche, will be returning to the WWE to form a tag team with current monster heel Umaga to form a tag team akin to the Wild Samoans.
> 
> They are set to dominate the Raw tag division when Rikishi debuts after Backlash. It is said that the big man has dropped approximately 30lbs since his last stint.
> 
> Wrestling Observer Newsletter






WCW said:


> :hb
> 
> Some great stuff on there.


You should get it


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

MoveMent™ said:


> High school bores me and i'm only a sophmore


Same. 

Truth: Rain ruined a perfect day for some basketball.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> Same.
> 
> Truth: Rain ruined a perfect day for some basketball.


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> You should get it


I just bought 97 Raw. I think that will keep me entertained for awhile.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Rikishi coming back to team with Umaga=continued career destruction for Umaga. 

Why did they cut giving Estrada any mic time ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just bought 97 Raw. I think that will keep me entertained for awhile.


:sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching a Rey Mysterio shoot interview.


Rey + talking = stop watching

R


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Cor Von needs more mic time, he should turn on Punk and Burke and Pounce them both. Then declare he should be the New Breed leader.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Rey + talking = stop watching
> 
> R


It's actually a pretty good interview so far. Yes, he cuts awful promos, but it's just him being himself.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rey needs promo lessons from Konnan.

ODELY! ARIBA LA RAZA!



WOLFPAC IS IN DA HOUUUUUUUUUUUSEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> It's actually a pretty good interview so far. Yes, he cuts awful promos, but it's just him being himself.


Link pls, I would like to see for myself

S


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Cor Von needs more mic time, he should turn on Punk and Burke and Pounce them both. Then declare he should be the New Breed leader.


He's going to be jobbing to Lashley at ONS, he should be getting plenty of mic time soon



> Rey needs promo lessons from Konnan.


You can't teach what Konnan has, easily the best promo cutter in TNA. Far better than Bland Cage


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Link pls, I would like to see for myself
> 
> S


just go to Youtube and type in 'Rey Mysterio shoot interview'.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I have the Cor Von Promo from when he first came to ECW, wasn't special he's done better

T



Derek said:


> just go to Youtube and type in 'Rey Mysterio shoot interview'.


 thank you


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


I love how Austin dodged a lot of the questions in the Tom Green interview. The one about blading:lmao

I uploaded it last night, about to post in the media section.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Cor Von has better charisma than Kennedy.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth: Man I am on these forums quite a bit it is somewhat dumb that I am unpaid I planned to remain unpaid but I am on these forums so much I might as well just pay up as really it is just a drop in the bucket. I could just drop like 15 dills Canadian and get a sig and shit on here. Whatever my sig would be it would be sweet.

Problem no credit crad I just do not feel a need to have one too much hassle and balances I just do not need it. I roll with bank crad or cash. I'll just pay soon from one of my buddies credit cards when MNMTEAMONTHESCENE or whatever is preminuim I feel bad. Also that MNMSCENE poster is hilarious whomever quoted one of his posts about MNM and Melina is actaully my hero.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I love how Austin dodged a lot of the questions in the Tom Green interview. The one about blading:lmao
> 
> I uploaded it last night, about to post in the media section.


Yeah, acted like he didn't know any wrestling terminology at all. :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Cor Von has better charisma than Kennedy.


Now I wouldn't say that


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I love how Austin dodged a lot of the questions in the Tom Green interview. The one about blading:lmao
> 
> I uploaded it last night, about to post in the media section.


awesome

U


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MVP Weedman said:


> Truth: Man I am on these forums quite a bit it is somewhat dumb that I am unpaid I planned to remain unpaid but I am on these forums so much I might as well just pay up as really it is just a drop in the bucket. I could just drop like 15 dills Canadian and get a sig and shit on here. Whatever my sig would be it would be sweet.
> 
> Problem no credit crad I just do not feel a need to have one too much hassle and balances I just do not need it. I roll with bank crad or cash. I'll just pay soon from one of my buddies credit cards when MNMTEAMONTHESCENE or whatever is preminuim I feel bad. Also that MNMSCENE poster is hilarious whomever quoted one of his posts about MNM and Melina is actaully my hero.


MNMTeamonScene's usertitle is (or was) most quoted poster on WF. Nice.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Now I wouldn't say that


Cor Von has more charisma than most of WWE, maybe he's atleast with Kennedy, maybe better.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Yeah, acted like he didn't know any wrestling terminology at all. :lmao


Once he said he didn't know what a jobber was, I knew he was playing dumb.


He puts over MVP Holt.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Cor Von has more charisma than most of WWE, maybe he's atleast with Kennedy, maybe better.


I think Monty is very charismatic and gets far too much shit from the IWC but I still think Kennedy is more charismatic......just hate his cult of followers who are lead by Pyro


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not hating on Kennedy, infact I'm a Kennedy fan. I'm just praising Cor Von as he's one of my faves.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Call me smooth...

I'll make ya move...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

V


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...nce-tom-green-show-4-20-07-a.html#post4002951


Bump plz.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

V


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

W


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

X


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Y


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This site has been freaking out on me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Me too


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Z

thank god I'm done with that, off too do something random bye all


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Cor Von has better charisma than Kennedy.


Hahaha, lies.

Monty does have charisma though, more than a lot of people but not Kennedy. Only person on the current roster who I think you can say is up for debate with Ken in terms of charisma is Cena.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

This server sucks and so does the alphabet.



Pyro™ said:


> Hahaha, lies.
> 
> Monty does have charisma though, more than a lot of people but not Kennedy. Only person on the current roster who I think you can say is up for debate with Ken in terms of charisma is Cena.


Maybe what I said was an over statement, I was just trying to put over Cor Von :$ I'd still say he's in the top 4-5 in the WWE in terms of pure charisma.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RAW looks pretty good so far.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> RAW looks pretty good so far.


Any random OVW guys win belts?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> Any random OVW guys win belts?


That Jamaican heel guy beat Cena in 3 minutes for the WWE Title.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Any random OVW guys win belts?


Nah, Shane wrestled one though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- In his shoot interview, Mysterio admits that in Mexican wrestling there is no psychology or real storylines.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- In his shoot interview, Mysterio admits that in Mexican wrestling there is no psychology or real storylines.


SPOT FUCKING MONKEYS!!!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: After all his great matches in WCW, Mysterio will always be awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> SPOT FUCKING MONKEYS!!!!!


Yep.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- In his shoot interview, Mysterio admits that in Mexican wrestling there is no psychology or real storylines.


There has to be a storyline to explain this:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hKNlsfLf_g


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Rey vs Eddie at HH 97 is not 5 stars IMO.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Rey vs Eddie at HH 97 is not 5 stars IMO.


Only becuase you hate Mysterio 

Nah, I'd give it ****1/2


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> There has to be a storyline to explain this:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hKNlsfLf_g


Nope, no storylines.

Pyro, I gave it ****1/2. Not 5 star, but still really good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You haven't seen how good Lucha can be until you've seen the "When Worlds Collide" PPV.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Rey vs Eddie at HH 97 is not 5 stars IMO.


I wouldn't even give it 4.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Gonna set RAW to record soon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> You haven't seen how good Lucha can be until you've seen the "When Worlds Collide" PPV.


The only match I've seen from the PPV was the mask vs. hair tag match. I've heard only good things though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Only becuase you hate Mysterio
> 
> Nah, I'd give it ****1/2


True, but I thought it was just a normal match. The only thing that stood out was Rey doing that hurricanrana to the outside. Other than that it was pretty regular to me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> I wouldn't even give it 4.


Then you must be stupid


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> The only match I've seen from the PPV was the mask vs. hair tag match. I've heard only good things though.


It's an amazing PPV and three bucks on IVP.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I havent even seen the match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- in the shoot interview, Rey said that he was told that he was going to lose his mask in the match with Eddie at HH 97 (it was mask vs. title), which he really didn't want to do, but Bischoff changed his mind 10 minutes before the match.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I havent even seen the match.


You have to download it. NOW!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- in the shoot interview, Rey said that he was told that he was going to lose his mask in the match with Eddie at HH 97 (it was mask vs. title), which he really didn't want to do, but Bischoff changed his mind 10 minutes before the match.


Bischoff did that often.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- in the shoot interview, Rey said that he was told that he was going to lose his mask in the match with Eddie at HH 97 (it was mask vs. title), which he really didn't want to do, but Bischoff changed his mind 10 minutes before the match.


He should take it off already for good. It looks ridiculous and on top of that everybody already knows what he looks like.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pillman/Liger Superbrawl '92 > Rey/Eddie HH '97


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Then you must be stupid





MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Cor Von has better charisma than Kennedy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I actually think that taking off the mask again could cause problems in that the mask is a big deal in Mexico and a good deal of the Smackdown audience is latino.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> He should take it off already for good. It looks ridiculous and on top of that everybody already knows what he looks like.


Some mexican wrestling purists hate him for not only losing his mask to Kevin freakin' Nash but putting it back on because the WWE told him to.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just saw Benoit vs MVP added to Backlash


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> I actually think that taking off the mask again could cause problems in that the mask is a big deal in Mexico and a good deal of the Smackdown audience is latino.


Eddie Guerrero hadn't wrestled in a mask for years, I don't see why Rey can't be the same way.

Truth ~ Eddie >>> Rey in every area of the business.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Some mexican wrestling purists hate him for not only losing his mask to Kevin freakin' Nash but putting it back on because the WWE told him to.


He was already scheduled for a big match with Psichosis in Mexico a few days after he lost the mask, so he got huuuuuuuuuuge heat when he showed up for his match against psichosis with his mask on, then took it off.


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth: I'm sweating like a Pedofile in a Nursery... Damn its warm


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Heroes start up again tonight but I'm real far behind on it. The last on I watched was episode 12.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Heroes start up again tonight but I'm real far behind on it. The last on I watched was episode 12.


Whoa, creep, I was just about to make a post on Heroes :shocked: . I'm going to download some brushes so I can make a Clair banner


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I sometimes question why I watch Raw. They have the same show every week, no changes.

Cena wins, HBK wins, Orton loses, Edge makes an angry face at someone he's going to have a match with at the next PPV.

That's it, that's the whole show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I sometimes question why I watch Raw. They have the same show every week, no changes.
> 
> Cena wins, HBK wins, Orton loses, Edge makes an angry face at someone he's going to have a match with at the next PPV.
> 
> That's it, that's the whole show.


But Murdoch and Cade are wrestling regularly now, reason enough to watch it :side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Whoa, creep, I was just about to make a post on Heroes :shocked: . I'm going to download some brushes so I can make a *Clair banner*


:yum: 

I cant wait, tomorrow ill get up and watch the new episode of heroes on this site that i found  

Also Cena lost cleanly


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: While I won't give any details on it.

After reading some of the match. I actually want to see the HBK vs. Cena match more tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> But Murdoch and Cade are wrestling regularly now, reason enough to watch it :side:


It sucks that it's blatantly obvious that they're not going to win the titles.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I sometimes question why I watch Raw. They have the same show every week, no changes.
> 
> Cena wins, HBK wins, Orton loses, Edge makes an angry face at someone he's going to have a match with at the next PPV.
> 
> That's it, that's the whole show.


Rey Mysterio would spice things up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO I'm probably late but I didn't realize l.a.w.l.s is censored.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I sometimes question why I watch Raw. They have the same show every week, no changes.
> 
> Cena wins, HBK wins, Orton loses, Edge makes an angry face at someone he's going to have a match with at the next PPV.
> 
> That's it, that's the whole show.


You're gonna wanna watch tonight.


It's looks better than most imeo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> It sucks that it's blatantly obvious that they're not going to win the titles.


Yeah, suprisingly people in Vbookie actually put a few bets down on them


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*****

Does big brother run these forums now?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LMAO I'm probably late but I didn't realize l.a.w.l.s is censored.


***** :lmao It did


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Whoa, creep, I was just about to make a post on Heroes :shocked: . I'm going to download some brushes so I can make a Clair banner


Nice; I can't wait to see it.

You see the gif I posted that you wanted?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: If over the limit sig can get someone warning points, spoiling major events should also


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The main event on RAW tonight sounds fucking awesome


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*****

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The main event on RAW tonight sounds fucking awesome


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>





Spoiler



- John Cena vs Shawn Michaels is up. Some basic wrestling to get started, then they step things up a notch with some slaps and punches.

Crowd fifty-fifty in boos, Cena, it has to be said, is being cheered more. Very slow paced match. Almost losing an "up for it" crowd.

The crowd aren’t booing Cena out of the building by any means. 50/50 divide on support for him.

Back and forth, real long match.
HBK in control for a long spell and throws Cena into the ring post.
Cena made his comeback and hit the FU, but Michaels kicked out. Cena continued to dominate.
Michaels took a nasty bump over the top turnbuckle and hurt his back.
Cena hit a leg drop off the top for a two count.
Match has gone past a half hour now, and is getting better all the time.
Shawn goes for piledriver on the outside steps, but it gets reversed.
He locked in the STFU but Michaels managed to reach the ropes.
Michaels pins Cena after a missed FU and a super kick.

Big pop for the win.

No run ins. Better part of an hour and the row behind us says it was better than the Wrestlemania match. Possibly the TV match of the year. Michaels picks up the belt, holds it up to Cena's face and holds it in the air (note, this was a non-title match). Crotch chops and that's it. Raw is over.

After cameras stop, HBK leaves to cheers and Cena leaves after some time and gets more boos and some clapping.

-PWI


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow, another random cashfire thread...this team about what an awful man Benoit was in WCW ~_~


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Nice; I can't wait to see it.
> 
> You see the gif I posted that you wanted?


No I haven't


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Wow, another random cashfire thread...this team about what an awful man Benoit was in WCW ~_~


Delfin and I pretty much destroyed his argument, but he decided to keep going for some reason.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nolo king is going to quit the forums now


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It would have been the best match of all time if it was for the title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Nolo king is going to quit the forums now


l-wls

Why?

And why is that word censored now?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Sup, all.  

Truth - I just bumped my banner request as no-one's touched it in 10 days. I swear if it aint a WWE/TNA banner it's hard work getting it done.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB said:


> Sup, all.
> 
> Truth - I just bumped my banner request as no-one's touched it in 10 days. I swear if it aint a WWE/TNA banner it's hard work getting it done.


Hey MITB, sup?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> listen here you piece of shit. cena sucks. your support of cena makes me sick. you say he can wrestle? why do you think crowds boo him for? because he cant. so what he sells things. everybody in the company does. kennedy, benoit, edge, undertaker, kane, orton, michaels, mvp all draw better then him. so do me a favor and STFU.


Truth: This was a person on a different forum talking to me when I said I support Cena. I got banned & I didn't even do a thing except back up my comments. :argh:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been the best match of all time if it was for the title.






Spoiler



HBK carrying Cena for an hour = ratings


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Cena no selling everything again = superman ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> HBK carrying Cena for an hour = ratings





Spoiler



I shall be downloading this match


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I shall be downloading this match





Spoiler



Why not just watch it live?


I'm gonna record it.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey MITB, sup?


I'm cool. Not gonna hang around coz I don't want to see any Raw spoilers. Laterz.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I have a paper to type. Maybe I'll get it done before 9:30 but I'm not counting on it


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Watching some good ol' PTI.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have a paper to type. Maybe I'll get it done before 9:30 but I'm not counting on it





Spoiler



You suck, Schools for fools





Spoiler



Khali squashed Carlito :hb :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Starting to sound like a good Raw


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

bored


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to sound like a good Raw





Spoiler



Foley came out and cut a promo too.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: The Red Soxs sweeping the Yankees this week was fucking awesome.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I shouldn't of read the Raw spoilers at all today. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- now watching a Bret Hart shoot interview.

:hb


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - I shouldn't of read the Raw spoilers at all today. :$


It's tempting but I'd rather be surprised. I can wait 6 more hours for Raw.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just made a thread about terrible music lyrics. I used LFO 'Summer Girls' as an example.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/337833-worst-lyrics-what-do-you-think.html


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: Kobe Bryant can't carry the Lakers to the next round of the NBA playoffs. Suns in 5.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just made a thread about terrible music lyrics. I used LFO 'Summer Girls' as an example.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/337833-worst-lyrics-what-do-you-think.html


reminds me of the thread I made a thread similar about wack rappers lyrics, good thread though



> Like the color purple,macaroni and cheese,
> Ruby red slippers and a bunch of trees


what the hell


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4003461-post11.html


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4003461-post11.html


Classic. The guy is giving his opinion.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im here whats up?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Cashfire2003 for Super Mod.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I had blood work done today.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Gonna get stoned up and watch Ninja Warrior. That show rules.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I'm Out. Going to get some rest. See-ya.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

later PF.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Gonna get stoned up and watch Ninja Warrior. That show rules.


I've never heard of it. What kind of show is it?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4003461-post11.html


That dude annoys me.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

New picture in the PYP thread.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - About to knock some people out on FNR3.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> New picture in the PYP thread.


Saw it. I fully expect your rep to jump 1,000 points because of it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Mike Swick said he is going to drop to Welterweight which I think hurts the Middleweight division.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> That dude annoys me.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Trish looks frighteningly hideous in Lady B's new banner, which I didn't think was possible.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm getting addicted to these shoot interviews.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


First off, he needs to break his long posts up in to paragraphs.

Second off, his whole "I've been watching wrestling for 282093823 years so I know more about it then anyone" attitude annoys me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> First off, he needs to break his long posts up in to paragraphs.
> 
> Second off, his whole "I've been watching wrestling for 282093823 years so I know more about it then anyone" attitude annoys me.


:lmao

I lost a lot of respect when I looked at his profile and it says he's a fan of the Valiant Brothers


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> I lost a lot of respect when I looked at his profile and it says he's a fan of the Valiant Brothers


If they wrestled before 1984 then they are good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

About to request a Benoit banner


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't know who's being talked about right now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I don't know who's being talked about right now.


One Night Stand.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If they wrestled before 1984 then they are good.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


He's also an old school wrestling fan from New Hampshire, which makes him incredibly biased towards the McMahons and the WWF if you haven't already noticed.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

WCW said:


> One Night Stand.


I have no idea who that is. New member?

If so, why let 'em annoy you?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

CaLi, before I take a look at the link. Can you tell me how good was the Rock vs. Goldberg match from Backlash? The last time I read the match someone bashed it to death simply because Goldberg was in it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I have no idea who that is. New member?
> 
> If so, why let 'em annoy you?


Nah, he's been around awhile and he knows what he's talking about but he has the "I've been watching wrestling longer then you've been born son" gimmick and I can't stand it.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

It's weird that I've never seen him.

Anyways, yeah people like that are pretty annoying.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching the Horsemen doc again. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> CaLi, before I take a look at the link. Can you tell me how good was the Rock vs. Goldberg match from Backlash? The last time I read the match someone bashed it to death simply because Goldberg was in it.


You know, it's not a really good match, but i like it. I really like Hollywood Rock and this was his last real match. Plus it's Goldberg's first match in WWE. Pretty historical.

Maybe ***


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He's also an old school wrestling fan from New Hampshire, which makes him incredibly biased towards the McMahons and the WWF if you haven't already noticed.


I live 2 hours away from Vince's house


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> PEACE OFFERING U KILLED MY REP WITH ONE SHOT


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I live 2 hours away from Vince's house


Ever seen it?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Ever seen it?


On TV when Stephanie was kidnapped.


Not in real life though


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Truth: Bethany's display picture on MSN is making me depressed and cry. :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> On TV when Stephanie was kidnapped.
> 
> 
> Not in real life though


With the Undertaker symbol in the yard. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> With the Undertaker symbol in the yard. :lmao


:lmao


IT WAS ME AUSTIN~!!!!!!!!


New Stone Cold avatar


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That led to Taker torching a teddy bear and Vince crying over it :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone else annoyed by the foot advertisment on the tope of gerweck? Pretty damn gross :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> IT WAS ME AUSTIN~!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am annoyed by pretty much anything involving feet .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


SPINEBUSTER~!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> SPINEBUSTER~!


~!

I mark for Magnum TA.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I am annoyed by pretty much anything involving feet .


I'd post the pic here, but I'd probably get red repped and a few people may lose their lunch..So I wont


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> ~!
> 
> I mark for Magnum TA.


I don't


Mullets = no ratings


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Brye said:


> Anyone else annoyed by the foot advertisment on the tope of gerweck? Pretty damn gross :$


It was on here aswell for months. I think there were a few rants on it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't
> 
> 
> Mullets = no ratings


Austin should grow a mullet.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Benoit/MVP for the belt has been added to Backlash. I can't wait to mark out for MVP walking out of the ATL with that US gold.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

j20 said:


> It was on here aswell for months. I think there were a few rants on it.


Yeah, its a horrible pic. I'm on there to read wrestling news, not to see some persons messed up feet


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Someone needs to tell Arn Anderson that wrestling is fake.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao



WCW said:


> Austin should grow a mullet.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: why are words being censored on here now like *****


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^:lmao


I'd call that long hair.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thinking of a title for my banner request that'll get me some banners :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd call that long hair.


:$ 



> Thinking of a title for my banner request that'll get me some banners


"I'm friends with Shady"


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: why are words being censored on here now like *****


 Like what?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Raw better be good.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Speaking to Carl on the phone


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :$
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm friends with Shady"


:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from the first football practice of the season.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just got back from taking my little brother and his cockateil to the vet.

The bird freaked out and flew into a couple of windows, so my little brother freaked out. The bird seemed fine to me, it wasn't bleeding and it was alert. 

We got to the vet and some guy who said he raised birds for years said the bird looked fine. My little brother took his word for it and decided the bird was fine. I still have to take the bird in to the vet tomorrow just to make sure.

:no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - HBK/Cena = MOTYC.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - HBK/Cena = MOTYC.


I'm gonna guess and say you went to the show :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - HBK/Cena = MOTYC.


:hb 

It sounds great


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'm gonna guess and say you went to the show :side:


Even if he didn't, I've heard people saying that the match is really good.

What's with all these wrestlemania rematches being better than the matches at mania?

Originals vs. New Breed rematch was better (although, it was under extreme rules)
Benoit vs. MVP from a couple weeks ago was better than their mania match
Now this.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was there, I wouldn't have said something like that if I wasn't.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Even if he didn't, I've heard people saying that the match is really good.
> 
> What's with all these wrestlemania rematches being better than the matches at mania?
> 
> ...


Because WM 23 wasn't as great as a lot of people are saying it was.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Because WM 23 wasn't as great as a lot of people are saying it was.


Lies.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> Truth - HBK/Cena = MOTYC.


Damn. Thats impressive.

MVP Benoit from SD is my favourite WWE match of the year so far.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WM23 was very average. I just hope HBK/Cena comes off on TV as well as it did live....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Because WM 23 wasn't as great as a lot of people are saying it was.


I know that, I was one of the people calling it lackluster. I'm just suprised that they're putting on better matches than the mania ones. You're supposed to go all-out at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really enjoyed London/Kendrick vs Helms/Chavo on SD a few weeks ago


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Lies.


Austin's time was easily better than the rest of the show combined


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I really enjoyed London/Kendrick vs Helms/Chavo on SD a few weeks ago


Me too. The finish was sweet.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Damn. Thats impressive.
> 
> MVP Benoit from SD is my favourite WWE match of the year so far.


hey Mr.Monty how is you're day going?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> WM23 was very average. I just hope HBK/Cena comes off on TV as well as it did live....


I heard it was near an hour long?


I hope it gets 45 minutes on TV


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Me too. The finish was sweet.


Yeah, I was using a gif of that in my sig a while ago. It looked pretty nice


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Maybe they let them go long because they knew they were going to edit it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was at least 40 minutes, most likely more, I bet they cut it down sadly.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: Got my braces off which I had on previously for five years.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Maybe they let them go long because they knew they were going to edit it.


Maybe. I'm sure that at least a few minutes of it will be edited out, besides the commercial breaks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

M.W. said:


> Truth: Got my braces off which I had on previously for five years.


Awesome Mitch, I may be getting mine off soon


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'll believe John Cena wrestled a good 40 min match when I see it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You had wrestling and brawling.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> It was at least 40 minutes, most likely more, I bet they cut it down sadly.


DAMN.

Truth: I havent seen Raw on a monday night in ages.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Damn. Thats impressive.
> 
> MVP Benoit from SD is my favourite WWE match of the year so far.


I wonder if someone uploaded that match in the wrestling media section


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm most likely overrating it, you know how it is after a show, you're slightly hyper. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> DAMN.
> 
> Truth: I havent seen Raw on a monday night in ages.


You might want to check it out tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm most likely overrating it, you know how it is after a show, you're slightly hyper. :$


All the reports I'm reading are in line with what you are saying.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh good, I don't want to look like a fool. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

From what I read it sounded incredible


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- in the Bret Hart interview I'm watching, he talks about how after Owen fell and died, that the show should have immediately been canceled.

Then he says "I guarantee you if it was little Stephanie that fell, the show would've been canceled."

DAMN.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Posted my banner request :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Are any sites saying how long it went? Cause I have no clue, no one around me could work out how long it was either.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Yah, spoilers indicate a match the best part of an hour, which got better and better as it went on.

Truth: God bless Randy Orton fucking up that hotel room. I'm assuming Cena HBK was so long because Orton was supposed to play a role.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Are any sites saying how long it went? Cause I have no clue, no one around me could work out how long it was either.





Gerweck said:


> This was a very long match and took up a portion of the second hour


Probably 45 mins.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- in the Bret Hart interview I'm watching, he talks about how after Owen fell and died, that the show should have immediately been canceled.
> 
> Then he says "I guarantee you if it was little Stephanie that fell, the show would've been canceled."
> 
> DAMN.


Shane would be more appropriate, because he tried to kill himself all the time.

I was listening to a Percy Pringle interview, and he said that him, Taker, and Austin were planning their match out and someone walked in and told them Owen had died. He said they just looked at each other and went back to planning the match and never considered the show being canceled.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah if Orton had been there I'd expect the match would have had a shitty finish.

So I now love the guy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Shane would be more appropriate, because he tried to kill himself all the time.
> 
> I was listening to a Percy Pringle interview, and he said that him, Taker, and Austin were planning their match out and someone walked in and told them Owen had died. He said they just looked at each other and went back to planning the match and never considered the show being canceled.


That's business.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's business.


Percy's a business man.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: still like my teacher, cant concentrate in class, l awls


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Watching Thank You for Smoking, great satirical film

I have no interest in seeing Raw tonight, will be watching Heroes and Venture Bros


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Watching Thank You for Smoking, great satirical film


I love that movie.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

nolo king said:


> Truth: still like my teacher, cant concentrate in class, l awls


lawhls > l awls


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Watching Thank You for Smoking, great satirical film
> 
> I have no interest in seeing Raw tonight, will be watching Heroes and Venture Bros


The only parts worth watching from Raw are HBK/Cena and Khali/Carlito. The rest wasn't that great, apart from Maria.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm stoked for the seventh game tonight between the Canucks/Stars.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The only parts worth watching from Raw are HBK/Cena and Khali/Carlito. The rest wasn't that great, apart from Maria.





Spoiler



*Maria getting squashed


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> The only parts worth watching from Raw are HBK/Cena and Khali/Carlito. The rest wasn't that great, apart from Maria.


Cena and HBK bore me and Carlito will be jobbing many MANY more times over the next few months. Should had kept his mouth shut


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm stoked for the seventh game tonight between the Canucks/Stars.


Hey John, I posted another superstar review in the SVR 08 thread

edit- You saw it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You're missing out if you don't watch HBK/Cena.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^Guess Im a moron



WCW said:


> I love that movie.


 I saw it a few months ago

Witty Indy films > Big budget summer movies


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This Bret interview is actually pretty depressing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Hey John, I posted another superstar review in the SVR 08 thread


Just saw it actually, good job.

Truth - I started the whole superstar review fad in the SVR2008 thread.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Just saw it actually, good job.
> 
> Truth - I started the whole superstar review fad in the SVR2008 thread.


Yeah, it was a pretty good idea. Did you do those last year?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yeah, it was a pretty good idea. Did you do those last year?


Nah, I just started doing them this year.

Truth - Watching KOTH.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I'm gonna log off till Raw. Bye


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later Brye


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:stupid:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This is the Tom Green show, it's not the Green Tom show, it is my favorite show, because it is my show.


It's the Tom Green Show!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wikipedia said:


> In the early 1990s, Green had a short-lived career as a rapper in a group called Organized Rhyme. He came back in 2005 with his rap group, the Keeping it Real Crew, featuring DJ EZ Mike of the Dust Brothers. In late 2005, Tom released his first solo rap album, titled Prepare For Impact. He has received offers from such rap artists as Spice 1 and Bushwick Bill of the Geto Boys to appear on his raps. He has performed with Grand Buffet, Mickey Avalon, and People Under the Stairs and other popular rap artists on his Tom Green Live show, as well as Jurassic 5 on his show and at the House of Blues in West Hollywood.


I have a hard time believing that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> This is the Tom Green show, it's not the Green Tom show, it is my favorite show, because it is my show.
> 
> 
> It's the Tom Green Show!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ben... Tell me... Raw stay up or not?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Will watch pieces of Raw, mainly Cena/Michaels.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Don't make me PM you Ben :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Ben... Tell me... Raw stay up or not?


Record it and watch it in the morning. Unless you're wide awake, then stay up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm back

Just watched Kongo vs Silva because it was on Spike


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: I dont find typing "Truth:" to be neccesary, l awls..


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Im back
> 
> Just watched Kongo vs Silva because it was on Spike


Good man, even though that fight was boring for the most part.

Truth: Watching UFC 70 Replay before 24.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Right I think I'm gonna get some sleep. Watch Raw again in the morning.

Hopefully everyone thinks HBK/Cena is as good as I thought it was. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Later Ben

Yeah, hopefully they won't edit too much out and it'll be good


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Right I think I'm gonna get some sleep. Watch Raw again in the morning.
> 
> Hopefully everyone thinks HBK/Cena is as good as I thought it was. :$


how many stars would you give that match?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thinking about buying UFC 56 off amazon

Amp, would you say it was a good event?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - For the first time in a long damn time, my rep list is image and gif free.

I forgot how it looks normally, since my page is usually always stretched. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - For the first time in a long damn time, my rep list is image and gif free.
> 
> I forgot how it looks normally, since my page is usually always stretched. :$


Yeah, you repped me with that damn alf pic a while ago that stretched my page horribly


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yeah, you repped me with that damn alf pic a while ago that stretched my page horribly


Nobody reps me with Alf pics.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Record it and watch it in the morning. Unless you're wide awake, then stay up.


What you wearing? Im gonna find Roley :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Thinking about buying UFC 56 off amazon
> 
> Amp, would you say it was a good event?


Solid event from what I remember. A lot name fighters like Hughes, GSP, Franklin, Horn, Sherk, and Gonzaga (who is now a name) are on it so it's hard to go wrong there.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*I FINALLY HAVE HIGH SPEED INTERNET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Solid event from what I remember. A lot name fighters like Hughes, GSP, Franklin, Horn, Sherk, and Gonzaga (who is now a name) are on it so it's hard to go wrong there.


Yeah, I was looking through the card a few minutes ago and I realized Hughes and Franklin(My two favorites)were on there. I think I'll probably check it out later this week


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd go with 52 or 54, Brian.

52, 54 > 56


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Soccer being mentioned on RAW = :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I'd go with 52 or 54, Brian.
> 
> 52, 54 > 56


His two favorite fighters aren't on those cards. But Chuck Liddell and Randy Couture are


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'd go with 52 or 54, Brian.
> 
> 52, 54 > 56


The reviews say 52 looked great and its got Couture vs Liddell

I'll probably go with 56 1st


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> His two favorite fighters aren't on those cards. But Chuck Liddell and Randy Couture are


Hughes is on 52, in a much more entertaining bout than he is on 56 against Joe 'I can't make weight' Riggs.

Plus as you said, Liddell and Couture both on each event makes the event automatically awesome.

Truth - Raw starts here in a few minutes.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Is that you P1


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I wanna meet the Brown. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I wanna meet the Brown. :sad:


I just wanna see him shake his head like he used to :sad:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

You damn skippy thats me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Not banned.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm still confused as to what Murdoch was going for when used that move to beat Hardy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Banned


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I can't wait for Wrestlemania to come out on DVD.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow. The WCW World Title, United States Title, Tag Team Titles and Television Title all changed hands on October 24,1999.

The next night 24 hours later Ocotber 25,1999 the World Title is put up in a tounrey, United States Title changes hands again, and Tag Team Titles change hands again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Khali squashing another jobber = ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- A WWF title was defended on a WCW PPV in 96.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Too many people with mental retardation in the RAW discussion


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New sig


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This looks like a good DVD:

http://www.furiousrage.com/cgi-bin/furious.pl?article=WWE Commercial Releases/Best of RAW 1 and 2


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> Truth- A WWF title was defended on a WCW PPV in 96.


I cannot find this to be true.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I cannot find this to be true.


I think he's talking about the J-Cup*

EDIT: J-Crown, whatever


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New sig


damn, Lesner's a monster


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> This looks like a good DVD:
> 
> http://www.furiousrage.com/cgi-bin/furious.pl?article=WWE Commercial Releases/Best of RAW 1 and 2


Where can I make the acquisition?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I cannot find this to be true.


Ultimo Dragon, light heavyweight title, WW3. It was when he had a million belts and they surprisingly never mentioned one was a WWF belt.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> I think he's talking about the J-Cup


Thats not neccessarily a WWF Title.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Where can I make the acquisition?


Ebay, Amazon. It's expensive though.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> Ultimo Dragon, light heavyweight title, WW3. It was when he had a million belts and they surprisingly never mentioned one was a WWF belt.


That was not defended at a PPV. He just carried it around.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Ebay, Amazon. It's expensive though.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Thats not neccessarily a WWF Title.


The J-Crown had the WWF Light Heavyweight title in it. Though really the title had little/nothing to do with WWF by that point.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I'd pay 40 bucks for it.



P1 said:


> That was not defended at a PPV. He just carried it around.


No, he was defending the belts on that PPV.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Switched my avy to match my banner.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> The J-Crown had the WWF Light Heavyweight title in it. Though really the title had little/nothing to do with WWF by that point.


Thats what I am saying. It was not neccessarily a WWF title belt at that point.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Switched my avy to match my banner.


Looks awesome. I really like the banner too


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Switched my avy to match my banner.


my banner and avatar > yours


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Thats what I am saying. It was not neccessarily a WWF title belt at that point.


"Technically" it was.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> my banner and avatar > yours


Rashad who?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> "Technically" it was.


Until I see this PPV/match and I can clearly see the WWF logo on the belt I choose to not believe you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

They're giving the main event an hour :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Until I see this PPV/match and I can clearly see the WWF logo on the belt I choose to not believe you.


Go buy WW3 96, decent PPV.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Rashad who?


Evans motherfucka, evans


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Watching the real wedding crashers on NBC, not interested in the Raw mainevent


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*The King:* _If this match is even a fraction as good as the one at WM it will be a classic._

lawl(er)s


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> Go buy WW3 96, decent PPV.


I shall do this. But once again until I see the clear WWF logo on the belt I will not believe you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *The King:* _If this match is even a fraction as good as the one at WM it will be a classic._
> 
> lawl(er)s


I hope Lawler gets paid well for having to say so much BS.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I shall do this. But once again until I see the clear WWF logo on the belt I will not believe you.












That's what it looks like. Bad picture but you get the gist.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> That's what it looks like. Bad picture but you get the gist.


I shall keep this in mind when I get the PPV.(If I can find it)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I shall keep this in mind when I get the PPV.(If I can find it)


You can see the WWF logo at the top of the circle if you look hard.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I mark out for Eddie Guerrero's Heel music in 05


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

According to JR, the STFU is "a cat of a different breed".


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

This STFU buildup in this match is lame. Why is Orton and Edge main eventing that surprises me.

Truth: I am drinking and thus will be unable to post in TTT soon as I don't wanna to seem dumber then usual.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

For some reason my computer took me to the first page of this thread, I thought there was a new one for a second


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> This STFU buildup in this match is lame. Why is Orton and Edge main eventing that surprises me.
> 
> Truth: I am drinking and thus will be unable to post in TTT soon as I don't wanna to seem dumber then usual.


do it, it will entertain me


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

THROWBACK~!!!1


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

TREVOR FUCKING MURDOCH!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cena/HBK is starting to get good


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I'll post again man this thread has barely moved since I posted last.

Cali's beloved Red Sox lost to my struggling Jays.

Cena vs HBK has been quality and freackin long as hell for a Raw matchup. Watching Jazz vs Rockets during the ads.

Any predictions on RKO vs Edge.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Yeah I'll post again man this thread has barely moved since I posted last.
> 
> Cali's beloved Red Sox lost to my struggling Jays.
> 
> ...


Orton/Edge isn't really happening, I don't think.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Yeah I'll post again man this thread has barely moved since I posted last.
> 
> Cali's beloved Red Sox lost to my struggling Jays.
> 
> ...


I don't think that match is going to happen


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh I see makes sense my bad simply being intoxicated makes you beleive what WWE tells you makes sense at this point didn;t realize the time.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I should do some homwork, but really, I don't want to. It's nothing major, anyway...


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Besides Cena vs HBK and the McMahons bit at the beginning with the coast 2 coast I remember none of this Raw.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> Oh I see makes sense my bad simply being intoxicated makes you beleive what WWE tells you makes sense at this point didn;t realize the time.


Not your fault. It was another retarded fuck up on their part.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I should do some homwork, but really, I don't want to. It's nothing major, anyway...


education is the most important thing besides hip hop


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watching Raw is more important, tbh.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth: I am probably being confusing Cali your trademark  with nothing else said may amply to this situation.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That match was so awesome 

****1/2 on first viewing


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That match was so awesome
> 
> ****1/2 on first viewing


Perhaps I shall download.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That match was amazing


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Perhaps I shall download.


I recorded it :hb


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Great main event, made even better by the fact that Cena lost.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I recorded it :hb


I have WWE films upping the quality and transferring it to DVD from the master copy as we speak.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice Cena lost sweet Canada is on 15 minute tape delay. I kinda assumed HBK was gonna win.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Great main event, made even better by the fact that Cena lost.


Nice gif


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Caught bits and pieces of the main event but I refuse to believe anything with commercials is above ****


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Only saw a little of Raw. Watched 24 & Heroes instead.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I have WWE films upping the quality and transferring it to DVD from the master copy as we speak.


:bs: 


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4005201-post685.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Caught bits and pieces of the main event but I refuse to believe anything with commercials is above ****


Flair/Steamboat had commercials.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Flair/Steamboat had commercials.


Not the version I saw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I marked out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not the version I saw.


The hour long Clash of the Champions one did. So did Flair/Sting from Clash 1, which was also a great match. 

There have, in fact, been tons of great matches at COTC that have had commercial breaks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> Nice gif


I knew it would grab your attention. Horny muthafucka..


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The hour long Clash of the Champions one did. So did Flair/Sting from Clash 1, which was also a great match.
> 
> There have, in fact, been tons of great matches at COTC that have had commercial breaks.


I got all of them coming soon :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> I knew it would grab your attention. Horny muthafucka..


Your the one with it in your sig 

Im loggin off, later


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I got all of them coming soon :hb


Make sure to watch Sting/Flair from Clash 1. It's the match that MADE Sting's career.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The hour long Clash of the Champions one did. So did Flair/Sting from Clash 1, which was also a great match.
> 
> There have, in fact, been tons of great matches at COTC that have had commercial breaks.


Meh, it's still tough for me to give matches with commercials a full ***** because the commercial just ruins the flow for me. But you are right, there have been a lot of great COTC matches with commercials. Guess I'll just have to watch Cena/Michaels for myself (something I probably won't do).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Make sure to watch Sting/Flair from Clash 1. It's the match that MADE Sting's career.


I'm gonna watch them in order.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Later Brye.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Trevor Linden may have won the game for the 'Nucks. !


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, it's still tough for me to give matches with commercials a full ***** because the commercial just ruins the flow for me. But you are right, there have been a lot of great COTC matches with commercials. Guess I'll just have to watch Cena/Michaels for myself (something I probably won't do).


Impact matches are the best. They cut to a commercial after like 30 seconds of wrestling.

When the wrestlers are going through their opening sequence and I start to hear the Impact theme I go "GOD DAMMIT YOU DUMBASSES, COULDN'T YOU HAVE HAD THIS COMMERCIAL BETWEEN ENTRANCES!?!?!?!?"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Make sure to watch Sting/Flair from Clash 1. It's the match that MADE Sting's career.


Flair made Sting's career, period. Flair should go to TNA and cut a promo on how Sting is an idiot for doing the Abyss storyline and then take every dime Sting has ever made.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Flair made Sting's career, period. Flair should go to TNA and cut a promo on how Sting is an idiot for doing the Abyss storyline and then take every dime Sting has ever made.


That would be awesome because of how great Flair is at burying people.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Impact matches are the best. They cut to a commercial after like 30 seconds of wrestling.
> 
> When the wrestlers are going through their opening sequence and I start to hear the Impact theme I go "GOD DAMMIT YOU DUMBASSES, COULDN'T YOU HAVE HAD THIS COMMERCIAL BETWEEN ENTRANCES!?!?!?!?"


I think they did Sting/Abyss vs. Team 3D full time with no commercials this past Thursday. Of course they cut the match 10 minutes short just to have a beatdown on Abyss.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Flair should buy the NWA Title. And pull a 1991 when he left with the title.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Has Ne-Yo made a bad record yet?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The promo Flair cut on Carlito a few months ago ruined Carlito's career:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Flair should buy the NWA Title. And pull a 1991 when he left with the title.


That made me think of this song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XzUplzXRAM


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

MoveMent™ said:


> Has Ne-Yo made a bad record yet?


 yes the first CD he released


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Flair should buy the NWA Title. And pull a 1991 when he left with the title.


He could probably get it for 5 bucks and a pack of bubble gum. Oh yeah, a new guitar as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Scott Hudson


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> yes the first CD he released


I didn't listen to it:$ the only songs I heard was singles and I liked all of them


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I didn't listen to it:$ the only songs I heard was singles and I liked all of them


How can you like his singles? First he was so sick of love songs and then...he released a love song.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> That made me think of this song:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XzUplzXRAM


Jeff Jarrett wish he could be custom made.


AMPLine4Life said:


> He could probably get it for 5 bucks and a pack of bubble gum. Oh yeah, a new guitar as well.


Dixie Carter would be pissed. But she can't style like Flair so.......Wooo!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cal that rep picture made me spit my drink all over the monitor.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I have to catch the replay of Raw later to see the full Cena/HBK match. I only watched a little more than half of it, then switched over to the Canuck's game.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Cal that rep picture made me spit my drink all over the monitor.


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How can you like his singles? First he was so sick of love songs and then...he released a love song.



I like irony

Stewie just beat the shit out of Brian of Family Guy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Cal that rep picture made me spit my drink all over the monitor.


I know what your talking about.:lmao "I'm not laughing at the pic".:sad:


Diesel said:


> I have to catch the replay of Raw later to see the full Cena/HBK match. I only watched a little more than half of it, then switched over to the Canuck's game.


Your best friend came back from his ban with a new thread in the WWE section. "JC".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I know what your talking about.:lmao "I'm not laughing at the pic".:sad:
> 
> Your best friend came back from his ban with a new thread in the WWE section. "JC".


Jesus Christ?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

John Carter? :lmao

I wonder if he plagiarized that shit as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I posted in John Carter's thread.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Jesus Christ?


John Carter. Dude got banned for 4 days because he posted someone else's character reviews from IGN in the SD vs Raw 08 thread. And Diesel Delfin'd him both times.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I like irony
> 
> Stewie just beat the shit out of Brian of Family Guy


It's not irony, it's retardation.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> John Carter. Dude got banned for 4 days because he posted someone else's character reviews from IGN in the SD vs Raw 08 thread. And Diesel Delfin'd him both times.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao mods should start checking regular members. That dude has had that for a while.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao mods should start checking regular members. That dude has had that for a while.


I don't think it matters if the sig doesn't show up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I don't think it matters if the sig doesn't show up.


You got a point. He should change his sig with similar pics like that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You got a point. He should change his sig with similar pics like that.


I'm about to argue with him that Ric Flair is the best wrestler today using nothing but lines from that song. :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's not irony, it's retardation.


I still like them:$ 

Dosen't matter cause John Legend is the best


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm about to argue with him that Ric Flair is the best wrestler today using nothing but lines from that song. :lmao


Wooo!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

John Carter proved himself awesome when he posted his banner and "rep 4 rep" bit in every single one of his posts for a certain amount of time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm about to argue with him that Ric Flair is the best wrestler today using nothing but lines from that song. :lmao


He's gonna flip out.:lmao


Diesel said:


> John Carter proved himself awesome when he posted his banner and "rep 4 rep" bit in every single one of his posts for a certain amount of time.


Oh yea he started posting his sig in all his posts LMAO! Rep is serious business.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

That Ownage fella should really change his gif, its not that hard to check the byte size before using a gif


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Truth: RAW's Main Event was superb and really good.

Also made a new thread  (check my sig)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TNA:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Someone on DVDR should really make a comp tape of all of Danielson's title defenses.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm sure there is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm sure there is.


Nah, DVDR has the indy rule...

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vegas Vacation is on :hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - '30/30-150' is a freakin' awesome song.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nah, DVDR has the indy rule...
> 
> :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao


Crazymax?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> Crazymax?


They don't have the indy rule but they don't have and Danielson comps.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> The Essential Ric Flair DVD Collection
> 
> Disk 1
> 
> ...


I now have a reason to save up my money.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damn...

How's the quality on those custom DVDs?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Damn...
> 
> How's the quality on those custom DVDs?


It doesn't even freakin matter.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I now have a reason to save up my money.


:agree: 

That looks like a freaking amazing set.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> :agree:
> 
> That looks like a freaking amazing set.


And the best disk may be #26.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> It doesn't even freakin matter.


2tru.

If only WWE did gigantic DVD sets like that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I now have a reason to save up my money.


A guy on Crazymax Pmed me and said he had a Austin set of whole WWE career starting from when Dibiase introduced him, to his match with Rock at WM 19.

$90


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

HOLY FUCK. DUMBASSES GALORE IN RAW SECTION. THEY ACTUALLY THINK THAT THEY DIDN'T HAVE ENOUGH TIME ON RAW FOR EDGE/RKO. I HATE MORONS. UGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH.

I'm very annoyed. :angry:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> A guy on Crazymax Pmed me and said he had a Austin set of whole WWE career starting from when Dibiase introduced him, to his match with Rock at WM 19.
> 
> $90


Do it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> A guy on Crazymax Pmed me and said he had a Austin set of whole WWE career starting from when Dibiase introduced him, to his match with Rock at WM 19.
> 
> $90


I'd buy it if I had they money, cause it's worth it. See if he can just give you the disks from KOTR 96 on or WM 13 on and see if it's much cheaper.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> HOLY FUCK. DUMBASSES GALORE IN RAW SECTION. THEY ACTUALLY THINK THAT THEY DIDN'T HAVE ENOUGH TIME ON RAW FOR EDGE/RKO. I HATE MORONS. UGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH.
> 
> I'm very annoyed. :angry:


I try to stay away from the WWE sections as much as possible. Except for the Raw discussion threads. You just post what is currently happening. Easy way to get post numbers up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd buy it if I had they money, cause it's worth it. See if he can just give you the disks from KOTR 96 on or WM 13 on and see if it's much cheaper.


Nah, I want it all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Benoit was originally supposed to be the Ringmaster. He even did a house show with Dibiase as his manager.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Benoit was originally supposed to be the Ringmaster. He even did a house show with Dibiase as his manager.


Seriously? He was probably glad he decided to go to WCW then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah, I want it all.


True, the feud with Savio Vega was good stuff.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey if a WWE mod is around could you do me a favor and close the Chris Benoit rate a wrestler thread? It is the old one and there posts mean nothing and I want them rating RVD now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Didn't Trevor Murdoch do like a Canadian Destroyer tonight on Raw?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sharp just admitted HBK had a good match.


Now I must see this match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> True, the feud with Savio Vega was good stuff.


Million Dollar Champion is ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Didn't Trevor Murdoch do like a Canadian Destroyer tonight on Raw?


I have no idea what the hell he was going for. It was so botched I didn't have a clue what he was trying to do.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Didn't Trevor Murdoch do like a Canadian Destroyer tonight on Raw?


He tried.

I think he was going with a flip-powerbomb instead of a flip-piledriver. He still failed, though.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Murdoch did a horrible Canadian Destroyer that was definatly the funniest part of Raw.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Sharp just admitted HBK had a good match.
> 
> 
> Now I must see this match.


You really do.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It came out looking like a sunset flip, that's all I know.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The main event on Raw tonight was definitely credible enough to be a main event for any PPV.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sharp said:


> The main event was a great match. Besides HBK's selling and showing everyone why he is an audible spot caller, it was a great match. Kudos to Cena for calling the match and carrying Shawn Michaels to a great match.


He still found a way to shit on HBK. He's stale. He's probably watching this thread now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - The main event on Raw tonight was definitely credible enough to be a main event for any PPV.


Yeah, but people in the discussion thread were shitting on it for the first 10 minutes or so. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's pretty amazing to think Ric Flair wrestled in matches like that EVERY NIGHT.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4005541-post33.html


:lmao


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

(points!) WTF! This is like the 100th time I've won the lottery! Want points? Rep or PM


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah, but people in the discussion thread were shitting on it for the first 10 minutes or so. :no:


When I was watching it for the first like 15 minutes I was thinking it was going too slow paced but I had no idea they were goign to go as long as they did because I didn't read any spoilers and I wasn't on here during RAW. I thought it was going to go like 15-20 minutes with a run in finish. At around 30 minutes I started to figure they were going to go really long.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Headliner said:


> He still found a way to shit on HBK. He's stale. He's probably watching this thread now.


He's a gimmick of a gimmick. That's how uncredible he really is.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Bocob said:


> (points!) WTF! This is like the 100th time I've won the lottery! Want points? Rep or PM


Share plz.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think hell froze over. He just admitted that HBK is a great wrestler.


WCW said:


> It's pretty amazing to think Ric Flair wrestled in matches like that EVERY NIGHT.


I know. Two back-to-back 60 min Flair matches > A regular episode of Raw.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> When I was watching it for the first like 15 minutes I was thinking it was going too slow paced but I had no idea they were goign to go as long as they did because I didn't read any spoilers and I wasn't on here during RAW. I thought it was going to go like 15-20 minutes with a run in finish. At around 30 minutes I started to figure they were going to go really long.


Yeah, some people were critical of the pacing at first, but I just said that they were starting off at a methodical pace then slowly going faster and faster until it built up to the finish.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I think hell froze over. He just admitted that HBK is a great wrestler.
> 
> I know. Two back-to-back 60 min Flair matches > A regular episode of Raw.


Him and Windham used to do 90 min draws every night.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah, some people were critical of the pacing at first, but I just said that they were starting off at a methodical pace then slowly going faster and faster until it built up to the finish.


Yeah they built it up perfectly, you definitley need to watch a whole match before you judge it in terms of pacing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Points plz


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Points plz


y


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Him and Windham used to do 90 min draws every night.


Barry Windham is so underrated. And I'm waiting for the next "underrated" thread to pop up so that can be known.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Points plz


wep 4 wep plz


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Barry Windham is so underrated. And I'm waiting for the next "underrated" thread to pop up so that can be known.


Had Windham won the title, I believe that he would have been better remembered. Unfortunately, he isn't as remembered as guys like Rhodes and Steamboat, when he was probably just as good as they were.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: It took me about 15 - 20 minutes to get into it but it ended up being a great match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Magnum TA was da bomb.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> y


Because you're a transvestite and you know you're in love with me.



> wep 4 wep plz


Kay


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

After hearing him on Raw, I have come to the conclusion that Todd Grisham should never ever announce people again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Had Windham won the title, I believe that he would have been better remembered. Unfortunately, he isn't as remembered as guys like Rhodes and Steamboat, when he was probably just as good as they were.


I could of sworn he won the NWA title back in 93, maybe 91?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: It took me about 15 - 20 minutes to get into it but it ended up being a great match.


I was into it from the beginning because the opening 10-15 mins was the perfect way to build a long match, I just didn't see them going as long as they did, and I was really excited towards the end, having not read spoilers.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:agree: to Grisham never announcing again.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Because you're a transvestite and you know you're in love with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Kay


That's a fairly convincing argument.

That 26 disk Flair comp is 50 bucks. I wish I would have gotten that now .


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Todd a better ring announcer than play-by-play announcer.

Which doesn't say much.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> After hearing him on Raw, I have come to the conclusion that Todd Grisham should never ever announce people again.


He was awful tonight. He tried way too hard to sound like Micheal Buffer.

I half expected him to say "Let's get ready to RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMBBBBLLLLEEE!!!"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That's a fairly convincing argument.
> 
> That 26 disk Flair comp is 50 bucks. I wish I would have gotten that now .


I think you'll enjoy RAW '97 more in the long run


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I noticed that he was trying to be like Buffer tonight. Grisham was using his big boy voice all night and it wasn't really working imo.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth:: Thanks for the points Bocob.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't gotten my rep Diesel.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think you'll enjoy RAW '97 more in the long run


Possibly. It doesn't get really good until it goes to two hours and the Hart Foundation forms though.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Going night night


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I could of sworn he won the NWA title back in 93, maybe 91?


He won the NWA title from Muta back in '93, but I believe that by that point, the NWA title was a secondary title to the WCW World Heavyweight title. Not sure.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

truth - Raw 97? Is that a DVD set with every single Raw episode?

If so, that sounds hot.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Downloading tonight's episode of Heroes.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I haven't gotten my rep Diesel.


I was too busy laughing at your comment. :lmao

But yeah, wepped d00d.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Possibly. It doesn't get really good until it goes to two hours and the Hart Foundation forms though.


From like June-on it's awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4005611-post157.html

:lmao



WCW said:


> Possibly. It doesn't get really good until it goes to two hours and the Hart Foundation forms though.


Isn't that right after Wrestlemania though?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NCIH said:


> truth - Raw 97? Is that a DVD set with every single Raw episode?
> 
> If so, that sounds hot.


It is. There are websites of people that sell that stuff.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Magnum TA was da bomb.


The Horsemen made him better:side:


Derek said:


> He won the NWA title from Muta back in '93, but I believe that by that point, the NWA title was a secondary title to the WCW World Heavyweight title. Not sure.


Yea I just looked at the NWA's official website and the recognize him as a former World Champion.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I was too busy laughing at your comment. :lmao
> 
> But yeah, wepped d00d.


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4005611-post157.html
> 
> :lmao


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Have a final in under 8 hours. Maybe it's about time to start studying. Personally though I think waiting until the last minute to study can make you do better since the info is fresh in your mind.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4005611-post157.html
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


Before. I'm pretty sure Thursday RAW Thursday (when HBK lost his smile) was the first two hour RAW.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Have a final in under 8 hours. Maybe it's about time to start studying. Personally though I think waiting until the last minute to study can make you do better since the info is fresh in your mind.


Just don't over study, Iv done that a few times


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Have a final in under 8 hours. Maybe it's about time to start studying. Personally though I think waiting until the last minute to study can make you do better since the info is fresh in your mind.


I always found it best to study the night before, then wake up like 2-3 hours before hand and just review it, unless that is you aren't planning on getting any sleep tonight.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - I'm logging off now. Those who havn't got points yet because they have posted in this thread, can either rep or PM me to get points. But I'm going now. Bye!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Is that a WWE released DVD set of Raw 97?

I've never heard of it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Have a final in under 8 hours. Maybe it's about time to start studying. Personally though I think waiting until the last minute to study can make you do better since the info is fresh in your mind.


Yeah, but I find that if you cram it all at once, you don't retain as much info. I like to spread out the studying over a few days.

Not that you really have a choice though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Is that a WWE released DVD set of Raw 97?
> 
> I've never heard of it.


Nah. People put that kind of stuff together and sell it because there's a demand for it amongst hardcore fans.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Have a final in under 8 hours. Maybe it's about time to start studying. Personally though I think waiting until the last minute to study can make you do better since the info is fresh in your mind.


I did that for my Accounting II Final last Spring and got a 90. Go for it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I always found it best to study the night before, then wake up like 2-3 hours before hand and just review it, unless that is you aren't planning on getting any sleep tonight.


I'll probably get about 3 or so hours of sleep in. We get to use an 8 x 11 note sheet for the test so I'm going to make two of those. We are only allowed to use one but I'll just keep the second one in my pocket and switch it up when I have to. It's a bitch figuring out what to put on it though since there is so much shit.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I gotta get the '97 Raws at some point. I have all the '98 ones but I haven't really watched too much of them because I haven't had time but during the Summer I'll end up watching '97, '98, and probably some compilation sets from other sites.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The only time I study for a test(s) a few days ahead, is for final exams.

Everything else though, fuck it, I wait until last minute too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I gotta get the '97 Raws at some point. I have all the '98 ones but I haven't really watched too much of them because I haven't had time but during the Summer I'll end up watching '97, '98, and probably some compilation sets from other sites.


I want 98 and 2000 :$.

The problem is that once you get past 98 you need to get the Smackdowns too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I gotta get the '97 Raws at some point. I have all the '98 ones but I haven't really watched too much of them because I haven't had time but during the Summer I'll end up watching '97, '98, and probably some compilation sets from other sites.


Where'd you get '98?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The WWE should release all the Raw's by year. That would be awesome. I'd buy 98 through 2000.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I've never been able to find a DL for the full 4/27/98 RAW where DX invades WCW. I've always wanted to see it again since I was there. Oddly enough, I found almost every other April and May episode but not that particular one.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NCIH said:


> The WWE should release all the Raw's by year. That would be awesome. I'd buy 98 through 2000.


They would charge an astronomical price for it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I can get all the Smackdowns from '99


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Where'd you get '98?


From some kid who from Massachussetts who I met on this forum and I pm'd him about it. This was a while ago and I overpaid for them, I think it was like $50 or something.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I used to have that one Delfin, I got that whole month on PWtorrents.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> The only time I study for a test(s) a few days ahead, is for final exams.
> 
> Everything else though, fuck it, I wait until last minute too.


You're an embarrassment to your people.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> From some kid who from Massachussetts who I met on this forum and I pm'd him about it. This was a while ago and I overpaid for them, I think it was like $50 or something.


That's not overpaying


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's not overpaying


I thought you guys were finding seasons for like 40 or thereabouts.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Virtually everyone posting in this thread currently recieved some +46 Dieselage. 

Truth - I'm going to go type up one more SVR2008 superstar review, then head off to watch Cena/HBK again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> You're an embarrassment to your people.


:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ya...those Raw DVD sets would probably be a bitch to produce.

That's about 100 hours of Raw footage. Eeesh. I'd hate to have to edit that shit....


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> You're an embarrassment to your people.


:lmao

My friends say I'm not even asian sometimes. :$


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - In about 13 minutes, I got roughly 100 points worth of rep. Yay me!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I thought you guys were finding seasons for like 40 or thereabouts.


I got 97 for 40 bucks because the first few months are only 1 hour.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> My friends say I'm not even asian sometimes. :$


:lmao Damn. Now I guess all you need is a official "excommunication" letter from the Asians.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I thought you guys were finding seasons for like 40 or thereabouts.


My guy charges $65 per set incl. shipping


I'm getting the '96 season for $40 next week though. From IVP


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> My friends say I'm not even asian sometimes. :$


If you aren't a dangerous driver, then they're right. :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> If you aren't a dangerous driver, then they're right. :side:


I'll find that out for sure later on this year when I get my license. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'll find that out for sure later on this year when I get my license. :$


If it makes you feel any better, there's no way you can be any worse than my half-sister was. She failed the drivers test twice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

THE DREW CAREY SHOW IS GETTING RELEASED ON DVD~!!!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm going to have to standby my ****3/4 rating for the Cena/HBK match tonight, even though it may be questionable. 

But whatever. 55 minutes got it ****1/4 plus the clean pin for HBK which was 1/2*, equals ****3/4. Gotta reward them for good booking. HBK winning clean was the smart booking decision.

Ya. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

PWTorch said:


> John Cena defends the WWE Title against Shawn Michaels. This is a great, epic match in front of an appreciative crowd. Michaels wins clean with a superkick, the right finish to head into Backlash. I wonder how it will compare with TNA's Dream Match Thursday night on Impact featuring the historic first meeting between the legendary Sting and The World's Greatest Wrestler, Kurt Angle?


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wade Keller gave it the old ****1/2


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> If it makes you feel any better, there's no way you can be any worse than my half-sister was. She failed the drivers test twice.


when my brother was 16 he failed the driving test 5 times. im shocked the 6th time he passed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> :lmao


I'm sure it'll be just as good. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tonights match was longer than iMPACT:lmao:lmao


*OWN3D*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Tonights match was longer than iMPACT:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> *OWN3D*


ROFL

:lmao :lmao

This match or Austin/Benoit?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCW said:


> :lmao


LOL I love it. 

Truth - People bitch about "dream matches" only getting 5-10 minutes on TV, and big matches being ruined by run ins or short time limits. Yet RAW puts on an hour long main event that was a very solid match in itself, and people still find a way to complain about too many commercial breaks, too long of a match, etc. That is, until Cena lost the match, then it was amazing to just about everybody who was whining. It's unreal.

Truth - TNA's "dream matches" last 5 minutes tops and always end with some crappy run-in, DQ, countout, or cheap win. It's sad really.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> ROFL
> 
> :lmao :lmao
> 
> This match or Austin/Benoit?


Austin/Benoit


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Remember that cage that WCW had with the three stages? The WWE should bring it back.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder how Bill and Doug will turn this match in to a negative thing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cal, look:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...cussion-thread-56k-beware-64.html#post4005766

:$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Ric Flair > HBK > everyone else.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just checked out a site that shows all the ***+ matches according to the observer for each company.

ROH has had 2 ***** matches, and one of them didn't even have any guys on the roster in it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Remember that cage that WCW had with the three stages? The WWE should bring it back.


yeah they should also the wargames match the one with two rings and one giant cage.





Truth just got on hello every one 



raw is on I'm watching cena vs HBK.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Ric Flair > HBK > everyone else.


Pretty much.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Cal, look:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...cussion-thread-56k-beware-64.html#post4005766
> 
> :$


That's great 


POUNCE OFF THE CELL~!!1


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair > Austin > Everybody else


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Flair's last match should be 60 minutes.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> yeah they should also the wargames match the one with two rings and one giant cage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


truth: hi Frankie, how is you're day going?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Flair's last match should be 60 minutes.


Because he's the fuckin 60 minute man.


WOOOO~!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Flair's last match should be 60 minutes.


He should go 60 minutes in the '08 Rumble and win it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena vs. HBK would of been better without 5 comercial breaks


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Triple H gave Kurt Angle a Razor's Edge in their match at RR '01. (****)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Flair's last match should be 60 minutes.


He'll be lucky to get 15.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Colbert's in the middle of a threat down~!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: hi Frankie, how is you're day going?


hi it's going good just watching raw it's been good so far. how are you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He'll be lucky to get 15.


He's best friends with the bosses son in law.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Sheryl Crow


Edit - Bears is the #1 Threat~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- there's a NOAH show that I must now get. Observer says it has a ***** match, 2 ****+ matches, and 3 ***+ matches. I'll be getting that in my next order for sure.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> hi it's going good just watching raw it's been good so far. how are you?


same here, watching raw too. im going to go soon, after raw is over im going to watch my bret hart dvd. how would you rate the match so far?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Here, Hi everyone


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Meltzer gave Wargames '91 *****


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He's best friends with the bosses son in law.


He'll still be lucky to get 15. I guess it depends on who he's wrestling. If he works against Michaels or HHH then they'll get a solid 30 but if they're just going to use him to elevate a midcard worker on his way out, he'll be lucky to get 15.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Meltzer gave Wargames '91 *****


Isn't that one on the Pillman DVD?

Either way, I'm going to buy the Pillman DVD soon as well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Meltzer gave Wargames '91 *****


Even with the Sid fuck up.:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao



Derek said:


> Isn't that one on the Pillman DVD?
> 
> Either way, I'm going to buy the Pillman DVD soon as well.


Yes

Pillman's DVD is so awesome.

Wargames '91 *****

Team USA vs. Team Canada (Canadian Stampede) ****3/4

Pillman vs. Liger Superbrawl '92 ****3/4


SO much more great stuff


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He'll still be lucky to get 15. I guess it depends on who he's wrestling. If he works against Michaels or HHH then they'll get a solid 30 but if they're just going to use him to elevate a midcard worker on his way out, he'll be lucky to get 15.


You don't think that Triple H, who idolized this man growing up and was inspired by him to become a pro wrestler, will stop at nothing to make his final match as great is it can be? Don't you remember that Raw where they dedicated the entire thing to a Flair/Triple H match and then in the end they had the huge celebration for Flair?

It's like you getting to plan out how your favorite athlete will go out, wouldn't you spare no expense to make it memorable?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You don't think that Triple H, who idolized this man growing up and was inspired by him to become a pro wrestler, will stop at nothing to make his final match as great is it can be? Don't you remember that Raw where they dedicated the entire thing to a Flair/Triple H match and then in the end they had the huge celebration for Flair?
> 
> It's like you getting to plan out how your favorite athlete will go out, wouldn't you spare no expense to make it memorable?


Stop getting me excited plz.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Cali why is your gif so fucked up?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd like to see a whole PPV dedicated to the son of a gun


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^:lmao
> 
> 
> Yes
> ...


Pillman vs. Liger That match was great.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^:lmao
> 
> 
> Yes
> ...


I noticed that the local video store re-ordered it finally, but I'm broke right now. Once I get some more cash, I'll definitely be getting it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Stop getting me excited plz.


Don't worry, he's not retiring for another 32 years at least.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> same here, watching raw too. im going to go soon, after raw is over im going to watch my bret hart dvd. how would you rate the match so far?


It's been very good so far too bad I ready know who wins but that always happens on these forums so I'm used to it.



Hi Knightmace


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Don't worry, he's not retiring for another 32 years at least.


He's got another 3 divorces left in him. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Cali why is your gif so fucked up?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> It's been very good so far too bad I ready know who wins but that always happens on these forums so I'm used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Knightmace


me too, but i think is match is great. i g2g, i will be back tomarrow, take care frankie bye.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> You don't think that Triple H, who idolized this man growing up and was inspired by him to become a pro wrestler, will stop at nothing to make his final match as great is it can be? Don't you remember that Raw where they dedicated the entire thing to a Flair/Triple H match and then in the end they had the huge celebration for Flair?
> 
> It's like you getting to plan out how your favorite athlete will go out, wouldn't you spare no expense to make it memorable?


True.

Really, nothing I can comeback with, you win. Aside from having my doubts about Vince doing Flair/HHH or HBK (or a 3 Way, which would own) you're right.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> me too, but i think is match is great. i g2g, i will be back *tomarrow*, take care frankie bye.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> It's been very good so far too bad I ready know who wins but that always happens on these forums so I'm used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Knightmace


I'm doing good bro, I also see another new member which is POD. ANd I also see you have 32 REP POWER, NICE!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> True.
> 
> Really, nothing I can comeback with, you win. Aside from having my doubts about Vince doing Flair/HHH or HBK (or a 3 Way, which would own) you're right.


Flair will outlive Vince, don't worry.

I don't see why Vince wouldn't do it anyway unless Flair pulls a Hogan and alienates himself from the company he deserves a huge send off.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

They should do some sort of Horsemen angle between Flair and Benoit where Benoit wins a career match, possibly at WM 24.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bye Jeff.


I dont think I enjoyed the cena vs hbk match from raw much but that's most likly because it was spoiled for me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> They should do some sort of Horsemen angle between Flair and Benoit where Benoit wins a career match, possibly at WM 24.


I found this VERY interesting: 



The Observer said:


> Arn Anderson was recently approached about coming out of retirement. The original idea was to do 1 or 2 tv match where he'd team with Flair to promote the 4 Horsemen DVD. HHH and Stephanie were pushing for it. Anderson was positive on the idea, but due to legal issues it was scraped as if he was injured with the pre-existing condition, it won't happen unless there was a medical clearance.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> They should do some sort of Horsemen angle between Flair and Benoit where Benoit wins a career match, possibly at WM 24.


WTF is wrong with my gif?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WTF is wrong with my gif?


I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Flair will outlive Vince, don't worry.
> 
> I don't see why Vince wouldn't do it anyway unless Flair pulls a Hogan and alienates himself from the company he deserves a huge send off.


Speaking of Hogan, isn't Hogan vs. Slave Name: Big Show this weekend? Has Hogan pulled out of that match due poor ticket sales a knee injury yet?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WTF is wrong with my gif?


It's like a tracking issue. It just looks fucked up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Speaking of Hogan, isn't Hogan vs. Slave Name: Big Show this weekend? Has Hogan pulled out of that match due poor ticket sales a knee injury yet?


It's still on as far as I know. I actually get all the Memphis TV stations so if it's on TV I'll get to watch it. It should be a sloberknocker.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm a little lad who loves BERRRIIEESS AND CRREEEEEEEEAAAMMM!!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's still on as far as I know. I actually get all the Memphis TV stations so if it's on TV I'll get to watch it. It should be a sloberknocker.


I can't imagine it being anything but pure shit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It's still on as far as I know. I actually get all the Memphis TV stations so if it's on TV I'll get to watch it. It should be a sloberknocker.


That it should. 

I wish it was taking place in the Impact Zone though, that would rule. TNA would draw such a great live gate to....wait.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I can't imagine it being anything but pure shit.


Hopefully they'll get 56 min.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> RingMasters: Austin (almost done)
> 
> Barbed Wire match against Chris Adams in USWA Texas
> Some other USWA Stuff
> ...






> It's like a *tracking issue*. It just looks fucked up.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Fuck TNA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That it should.
> 
> I wish it was taking place in the Impact Zone though, that would rule. TNA would draw such a great live gate to....wait.


The match tonight > Any impact, ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Fuck TNA




*looks at your sig*

oh.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TNA:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TNA is worse at running their company then WCW was...and that's saying something.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The match tonight > Any impact, ever.


Eh, I would take the 2 hour Impacts over the match tonight. Of course on those episodes they were trying to showcase talent through matches and it would be nothing like a weekly 2 hour Impact but you said any.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> TNA is worse at running their company then WCW was...and that's saying something.


I agree.


At least WCW had COTC


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> TNA is worse at running their company then WCW was...and that's saying something.


sad but fucking true.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I love how people are saying "That's the match the should have had at mania".

Newsflash:

YOU CAN'T JUST GO OUT AND HAVE A MATCH THAT GOOD, ESPECIALLY WHEN IT'S YOUR FIRST TIME WRESTLING EACH OTHER.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Eh, I would take the 2 hour Impacts over the match tonight. Of course on those episodes they were trying to showcase talent through matches and it would be nothing like a weekly 2 hour Impact but you said any.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm thinking about making a TNA/ROH thread but don't know whether to put it in this TNA or Other section. I'm thinking TNA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm thinking about making a TNA/ROH thread but don't know whether to put it in this TNA or Other section. I'm thinking TNA.


What's it about specifically?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


Laugh all you want but the 2 hour impact specials are always good. Again, it would be nothing like a weekly show but as specials they were solid shows.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- ROH has had more one more ***** match than TNA according to meltzer.






although one of the ROH matches didn't have a single person from the ROH roster in it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Joe needs the IC title.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've only seen one 2 hour Impact and it didn't really blow me away.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

HBK/Cena II and the New Breed/Originals match from a couple of weeks ago better be on the Mania DVD extras.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> What's it about specifically?


TNA taking ROH talent thus giving us false hope as to how they will be used.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Laugh all you want but the 2 hour impact specials are always good. Again, it would be nothing like a weekly show but as specials they were solid shows.


2 HOUR SPECIALS~!!!!!!!!!!!!


WWE DOES 5 HOURS OF TV A WEEK THAT'S ALWAYS BETTER THAN WHAT TNA HAS TO OFFER


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I love how people are saying "That's the match the should have had at mania".
> 
> Newsflash:
> 
> YOU CAN'T JUST GO OUT AND HAVE A MATCH THAT GOOD, ESPECIALLY WHEN IT'S YOUR FIRST TIME WRESTLING EACH OTHER.


We just hoped.:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> HBK/Cena II and the New Breed/Originals match from a couple of weeks ago better be on the Mania DVD extras.


That would make it a must buy if it wasn't already.



> TNA taking ROH talent thus giving us false hope as to how they should be used.


I want to say TNA section, but you might get better responses in the indy section.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> HBK/Cena II and the New Breed/Originals match from a couple of weeks ago better be on the Mania DVD extras.


I can see the Extreme Rules match on it, but I doubt HBK/Cena II will be on it.

Aren't they making another Cena DVD this year? If they are, I'm sure it'd be on it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA taking ROH talent thus giving us false hope as to how they will be used.


Put it in Other Wrestling it will get way better dicussion.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> 2 HOUR SPECIALS~!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WWE DOES 5 HOURS OF TV A WEEK THAT'S ALWAYS BETTER THAN WHAT TNA HAS TO OFFER


6, you forgot Heat.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I've only seen one 2 hour Impact and it didn't really blow me away.


I think they've only had two (maybe 3) and I thought they were good shows with some solid matches. None of the matches were probably as good as Michaels/Cena but 3-4 solid matches mixed in with promos seems equal if not better than one match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I want to say TNA section, but you might get better responses in the indy section.


Nah, indy marks will all give the same response


ROH IZ BETTR


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> 6, you forgot Heat.


7


AM RAW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think they've only had two (maybe 3) and I thought they were good shows with some solid matches. None of the matches were probably as good as Michaels/Cena but 3-4 solid matches mixed in with promos seems equal if not better than one match.


The one I saw was the one with the Christian/Rhino cage match and that was the only match that really stuck out at me. It would have made a decent raw, nothing more.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> 2 HOUR SPECIALS~!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WWE DOES 5 HOURS OF TV A WEEK THAT'S ALWAYS BETTER THAN WHAT TNA HAS TO OFFER


Awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> 7
> 
> 
> AM RAW


20+

WWE 24/7


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> 20+
> 
> WWE 24/7


23+

PPV's


> The one I saw was the one with the Christian/Rhino cage match and that was the only match that really stuck out at me. It would have made a decent raw, nothing more.


Russo booked that match:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The one I saw was the one with the Christian/Rhino cage match and that was the only match that really stuck out at me. It would have made a decent raw, nothing more.


Angle/Abyss on that show was pretty good I thought and Styles/Daniels/Sabin was solid while it last. The other special had a good match between Daniels/Shelley/Joe against AJ/Dutt/Aries and Ultimate X with Sabin/Petey/Bentley.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- a guy made a thread where he thinks Triple H is going to return at Backlash.

He also claims that Triple H is faking his quad injury.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Angle/Abyss on that show was pretty good I thought and Styles/Daniels/Sabin was solid while it last. The other special had a good match between Daniels/Shelley/Joe against AJ/Dutt/Aries and Ultimate X with Sabin/Petey/Bentley.


VKM debuted on that show though. That cancels out all of the good it may have had.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

24+


OVW~!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> VKM debuted on that show though. That cancels out all of the good it may have had.


Oh, got me there.

And Joe started the night as a face, turned heel, and by the end of the show was face again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna buy the Backlash DVD if the shows turns out good.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm gonna buy the Backlash DVD if the shows turns out good.


If MVP/Benoit is added this week I'm ordering the show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> If MVP/Benoit is added this week I'm ordering the show.


I thought that was already added?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> If MVP/Benoit is added this week I'm ordering the show.





Spoiler



It was


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

^^^
Nice the card is already stacked with that match added I'm definitely ordering Backlash.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm here. Hi all.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Meh, I may make the thread tomorrow when I'm awake, too tired to do it now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> ^^^
> Nice the card is already stacked with that match added I'm definitely ordering Backlash.


Nice.


I've stopped ordering PPV's. If a show turns out well I'll just get the DVD's for $20 cheaper.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gonna watch HBK/Cena again in a few minutes


:hb


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The stanley cup playoffs have been great so far I love the matches.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It pisses me off when people don't listen to Jack Bauer


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I wonder how rvdtito are going to rip on Raw this week. Should be interesting.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I like how the Backlash card looks except for the us title match that might end up being decent. The womens title match looks ok and the tag title match looks ok too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wonder how rvdtito are going to rip on Raw this week. Should be interesting.


TEH MATCH WAS TOO LONG~!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> TEH MATCH WAS TOO LONG~!!


THEY'RE IDIOTS FOR GIVING AWAY A PPV MATCH ON FREE TV!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Who is this RVDTITO?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> Who is this RVDTITO?


The greatest person known to man.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I thought HBK vs Cena was a great match but all the commercial breaks killed the momentum of it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> THEY'RE IDIOTS FOR GIVING AWAY A PPV MATCH ON FREE TV!!!!!!!!!


:lmao


IF YOU'RE GONNA GIVE PPV MATCHES AWAY ON FREE TV THEN AT LEAST MAKE THEM 4 MINUTES LONG WITH 6 RUN-INS~!!!!


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: HBK/Cena is my new favorite match of the last 5 years. And though the commercials were annoying, it made it seem more epic...because after the 3rd one you figured it'd end after the break.

Crazy shit!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao



I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: HBK/Cena is my new favorite match of the last 5 years. And though the commercials were annoying, it made it seem more epic...because after the 3rd one you figured it'd end after the break.
> 
> Crazy shit!


Damn, 5 years?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching the match again now.


I gave it ****1/2 the first time.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^Hmmm that gif looks familiar.  



I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: HBK/Cena is my new favorite match of the last 5 years. And though the commercials were annoying, it made it seem more epic...because after the 3rd one you figured it'd end after the break.
> 
> Crazy shit!


That's true. I couldn't believe it went on for 55+ minutes from bell to bell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah Cena/HBK was just as awesome, although commerical breaks fucking suck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Yeah Cena/HBK was just as awesome, although commerical breaks fucking suck.


Marked out for Maria? (Not the wrestling match of course)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The commercials didn't ruin it for me for some reason.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Marked out for Maria? (Not the wrestling match of course)



Like a little bitch. :$

If the main event hadn't been so damn great, I'd have called that one of the worst Raw's ever.



Killa CaLi said:


> The commercials didn't ruin it for me for some reason.


I guess after seeing it live, it was very strange.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I kinda wish the Cena/HBK match would've happened at Backlash. I loved that they finally put a PPV quality match on RAW and made it last an hour with a clean finish, but I feel it really should've been the main event at Backlash and the Fatal Four Way never should've been booked.

That said, I'm still looking forward to the show this weekend. If they add a match relating to the New Breed/Originals storyline, and maybe something involving Kennedy, I think it will have a really solid card.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Like a little bitch. :$
> 
> If the main event hadn't been so damn great, I'd have called that one of the worst Raw's ever.
> 
> ...


Did you mark for Melina?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Trolls = No marking.


How long was the match then 50 minutes?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Like a little bitch. :$
> 
> If the main event hadn't been so damn great, I'd have called that one of the worst Raw's ever.
> 
> ...


Maria was looking hot as hell on Raw. (Like normal) Way better than Melina. Sorry CaL.

This Raw reminded me of the Raw when Benoit/HHH had the Ironman match. Except this Raw was a little better mainly because of HBK/Cena. The match went about 55-58 mins.

I was expecting to see alot of "Cena lost clean" or "you can't bash Cena now" threads. Guess they will pop up later.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I give the HBK/Cena match on a second watch, a **** rating.

I like it & it's easily a top TV match of the year. But I already think a few people are starting to overrate the match simply because of 'how much time it had'.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What are the chances we get that match as an extra on the Backlash DVD?

I can dream right?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Trolls = No marking.
> 
> 
> How long was the match then 50 minutes?


Truth: It was 55 minutes and 45 seconds from bell to bell.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It was an hour on TV



> Trolls = No marking.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena/HBK wins the prize


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Melina's a troll/horse creature, who looked just as ugly in person.


_LOL!_


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Role Model said:


> What are the chances we get that match as an extra on the Backlash DVD?
> 
> I can dream right?


I honestly expect it to be on the WrestleMania 23 DVD. Maybe not the standard 2-disc set, but the Ultimate 3-disc one definately. It's not being released until May 22 here in the States, that's plenty of time to include it, especially since there was no Saturday Night's Main Event to include on the DVD, and since the match was billed as the "WrestleMania Rematch."


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Italy's crowd > London's


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Melina's a troll/horse creature, who looked just as ugly in person.
> 
> 
> _LOL!_


I'm gonna mark out when Maria gets the Christy Hemme treatment after she poses for Playboy next year.


*LOLLIPOP~!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Matt Hardy's pop was insane.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Italy's crowd > London's


The crowd last night was all over the place, very strange. I'd say the crowd wasn't as good as most UK's crowds, but:

London's Raw >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Italy's Raw.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I'm guessing more of the reason why the HBK/Cena match got a huge amount of time was because Orton wasn't there.

I guess you can thank Orton's actions for this. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/337925-brock-lesnar.html

:banplz:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I guess putting on the WM23 DVD would make as much sense, although you'd see more copies of the Backlash DVD if you put it on there. Maybe. 



Killa CaLi said:


> I'm gonna mark out when Maria gets the Christy Hemme treatment after she poses for Playboy next year.
> 
> 
> *LOLLIPOP~!*


:frustrate  :gun: :flip :bs: :ns :cussin: :evil:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I'm guessing more of the reason why the HBK/Cena match got a huge amount of time was because Orton wasn't there.
> 
> I guess you can thank Orton's actions for this. :lmao


:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/337925-brock-lesnar.html
> 
> :banplz:


The funny thing is that was probably his better thread.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Role Model said:


> Yeah I guess putting on the WM23 DVD would make as much sense, although you'd see more copies of the Backlash DVD if you put it on there. Maybe.


True, it would move alot more Backlash DVD's if they advertised it being on their instead of it being an unknown when it is released, but I think with the hype of it being a "WrestleMania Rematch" that the WWE might put it on the WrestleMania DVD. Not to mention, the WM23 DVD has the space since it's already a 3-disc set. Adding a 50+ minute match to a DVD already running 3+ hours would require it to be a 2-disc set. 

They're released within a week of each other anyways, so who knows. I just hope they put it on one of them, that match needs a DVD release on something.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Its like....6 threads in the Raw section that need to be closed anyway. Dude accused me of closing his HHH thread.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Its like....6 threads in the Raw section that need to be closed anyway. Dude accused me of closing his HHH thread.


:lmao Yeah, he's a fucktard. Glad he's gone.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Bruce Dickinson is the fucking man.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zq_j3OVQhSI


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark out if they put the promo where Austin returned on the WM DVD.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> :lmao Yeah, he's a fucktard. Glad he's gone.


Somebody should've posted a picture from his Myspace page he linked to in his profile. That would've gotten him fired up probably. He's 20 years old and has a picture of himself wearing boxing gloves with a toy WWE title belt around his waist posted on the internet.......

Truth - I don't understand why people asked to be banned. It's simple, you don't like it here, log off and don't come back. No need to go all pansy ass "ban me, you guys suck" on everyone. It's not a blaze of glory, it just makes you look retarded.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: About to add a new gif in my sig.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well now I'd expect HBK/Cena to be put on the WM DVD, what with all the space they have. Plus the match deserves a DVD release and to be shown with no commerical breaks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that dude just rejoined
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/162050-theanticanadiansux.html
I guess thats a shot at the poster "theanticanadian".


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I'm pretty sure that dude just rejoined
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/162050-theanticanadiansux.html
> I guess thats a shot at the poster "theanticanadian".


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Man he is pathetic.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm pretty sure that dude just rejoined
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/162050-theanticanadiansux.html
> I guess thats a shot at the poster "theanticanadian".


How the hell did he get 2 rep bars


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> How the hell did he get 2 rep bars


New members now start off with 50 rep points, rather than 10.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> New members now start off with 50 rep points, rather than 10.


Yeah....How'd he get the other 50 points


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Man he is pathetic.


And this guy wanted to be banned. It's sad really. They claim it sucks here, yet as soon as they get banned, they sign right back up....



> How the hell did he get 2 rep bars


The standard rep for new users is now 50....to keep people from ending up immediately in the red for making a few bad posts or impressions..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

and having between 50-100 rep gets you 2 bars now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Silvervision fucking rules. Ordered yesterday at 11am, just got them today at 9:07am.

pwnage.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


>


From Rajah's post about it:


> This will hopefully stop members who join, make one bad post or thread then end up in the red. They are the ones getting annoyed and starting threads. Ultimately they leave or get banned.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> And this guy wanted to be banned. It's sad really. They claim it sucks here, yet as soon as they get banned, they sign right back up....


Not only that, but it is blatantly obvious that it's him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KILLA! Rit I'm off out with the dog, then I'm gonna watch HBK/Cena.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^










Truth- for the Tommy Dreamer/Brian Lee scaffold match in ECW, the scaffold was actually made by The Sandman.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Dreamer is the man


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I'm glad I didn't go to Smackdown now, because there is no chance they will have a match as good as the one last night. 


Now I'm going....


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

C ya RM

Truth - Im not going to college today.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

Dreamer sucks at commentary


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> Dreamer sucks at commentary


Yeah, but he's got decent chemistry with Coach. I thought Coach was underrated as a commentator.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Bob Backlund vs. Sgt. Slaughter from 1983


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Somebody is watching the WWE Championship DVD I take it?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Updated my sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Somebody is watching the WWE Championship DVD I take it?


:ns


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Updated my sig.


You have too many KB's in your sig. You better change it before Rajah sees it, he's real strict on sig limits now.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Derek said:


> You have too many KB's in your sig. You better change it before Rajah sees it, he's real strict on sig limits now.


K.

Truth: Eating cake now as I baked another today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Here...

..or there, I'm not too sure?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Here...
> 
> ..or there, I'm not too sure?


MAKE UP YOUR DAMN MIND!

'sup McQueen. You see or hear about Cena/Micheals tonight?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Cena/Michaels seems like it was a good match. From all this talk I am hearing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> MAKE UP YOUR DAMN MIND!
> 
> 'sup McQueen. You see or hear about Cena/Micheals tonight?


It's summer I'm guaranteed to not see RAW till fall or winter for sure unless I luck out and see A.M. RAW. I saw people hypeing it up in the 2007 MOTYC thread and saying its one of the best T.V. matches in a long time. Kinda upset I missed RAW for once.

This might get me some 'IWC' hate but does anyone else actually think Cena has upped his game this year so far, he's actually been having a few good matches lately.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Cena/Michaels seems like it was a good match. From all this talk I am hearing.


Yeah. I gave it ****1/2. It's pretty damn rare to see a 50+ minute match on Raw nowadays.

Yeah, I'd say he's upped his game, McQueen. He started off great with Umaga, and now him and Micheals have an amazing match. I'd definitely says he's stepped it up a notch.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I wish Mickie would have wrestled last night on Raw. :sad:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah. I gave it ****1/2. It's pretty damn rare to see a 50+ minute match on Raw nowadays.


Holy crap it was that long?

I saw a picture of HBK with the belt did he win!?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena did too many clotheslines in that match.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Damn 50 minutes. I dont know if I could handle watching those guys for that long.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Holy crap it was that long?
> 
> I saw a picture of HBK with the belt did he win!?


It was non-title, but Micheals did win. I definitely recommend checking it out.

It starts off slowly, but it picks up in the last 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am a little mad I didnt get to check out Raw now as well. Greatness would be WWE AM Raw showing Michales vs Cena for that hour instead of Raw recap.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

The whole match was epic. 

But seeing Cena go out the way he did, and by HBK none the less...it's a bonafide classic in my book. [/JR]


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just was looking at the RAW disscussion thread and saw that..
Leave it to WCW and Cali to bring up CZW in the RAW thread, although even though they were joking Chris Hero > Cena.

Do you happen to know if anyones got it in multimedia, I may have to check it out.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Damn 50 minutes. I dont know if I could handle watching those guys for that long.


Actually it was 56 minutes bell to bell. 38 minutes of it was televised if you remove the commercials.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Actually it was 56 minutes bell to bell. 38 minutes of it was televised if you remove the commercials.


I'm saying show the match on WWE AM Raw instead of Raw recap. It could actually pull in ratings if it was that good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There wasn't much to raw other than that.

Shane, Umaga and Vince utterly destroyed Robbie Brookside (local indy guy).

Murdoch beat Matt Hardy with a move that was really ugly. It looked like he was going for some sort of flip powerbomb, but it ended up looking like a sunset flip.

Melina beat Maria in a short match.

and Khali destroyed Carlito.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I just notice that WWE hyped up a Edge vs. Orton match on this week's Raw without it not happening.

How weird. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Shane, Umaga and Vince utterly destroyed Robbie Brookside (local indy guy).


Correction: Robbie Brookside (U.K. wrestling scene legend)

although its not as if the U.K. wrestling scene is all that big.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I just notice that WWE hyped up a Edge vs. Orton match on this week's Raw without it not happening.
> 
> How weird. :lmao


That's how badly they're going to bury Orton, they're going to announce that he's going to be in a match, which won't take place. :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

It is said on WWE.com that it was due to the length of the main event for that match not taking place even though they didn't tape the match.

Truth-As much as I hate to do this while everybody is on the same subject and there is an actual wrestling discussion going on in here. I am logging off now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He might be a U.K. wrestling scene legend, but that didn't stop him from getting utterly destroyed. It was a 10 minute squash.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm always talking about wrestling phenner's, I'm like the Mike Tenay of WF, the WCW version Mike Tenay of course cause I don;t want to be associated with TNA :side:

Night P1

Umaga's role is too squash people and he's not a WWE talent so it's expected.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Phenomenal1 said:


> It is said on WWE.com that it was due to the length of the main event for that match not taking place even though they didn't tape the match.
> 
> Truth-As much as I hate to do this while everybody is on the same subject and there is an actual wrestling discussion going on in here. I am logging off now.


Good...GTF-Gone, b-yatch!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'm always talking about wrestling phenner's, I'm like the Mike Tenay of WF, the WCW version Mike Tenay of course cause I don;t want to be associated with TNA :side:


I don't even think Mike Tenay wants to be associated with TNA at this point.

Hey, I was looking up this site that showed star ratings from the Observer from various organizations, and he gave some great ratings to the 7/10/04 NOAH show. Have you seen that show?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Later Richard

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/337940-can-i-have-some-rep.html

:no:


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Tenay looks goofier than a pet ****...

And Don West looks like the ass of a Government mule.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HBK/Cena was awesome, after watching it live and then watching it at 3 in the morning, I'm going to go watch it again when I'm actually awake. :$



ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I wish Mickie would have wrestled last night on Raw. :sad:


She looked rather great on Heat.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

ADR LaVey said:


> Later Richard
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/337940-can-i-have-some-rep.html
> 
> :no:


:lmao

i have to agree with his sig tho.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't even think Mike Tenay wants to be associated with TNA at this point.
> 
> Hey, I was looking up this site that showed star ratings from the Observer from various organizations, and he gave some great ratings to the 7/10/04 NOAH show. Have you seen that show?


Departure 2004, my favorite NOAH show. Destiny 2005 might techincally be a better overall show cause the undercard wasn't as bad but the final 5 matches of Depararture are all pretty awesome.

1st five matches are nothing special

KENTA/Marufuji vs Suigura/Kendo Kashin was pretty good (KENTA & Fuji are so much better as a team then singles)

Kanemaru vs Jushin Liger was as awesome as Liger himself

Takayama/Suzuki (my two favorite freelancers in Japan) vs Morishima/Rikioh was really good

Misawa/Ogawa vs Mutoh/Kea wasn't as good as you'd expect but seeing Mutoh make exchanges with Misawa is surreal as hell.

And to top it all off you have a 5 star canadate match between Kobashi & Akiyama.

Get the show.

Truth: NOAH is hurting real bad right now without Kobashi


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Deparature 2004, my favorite NOAH show. Destiny 2005 might techincally be a better overall show cause the undercard wasn't as bad but the final 5 matches of Depararture are all pretty awesome.
> 
> 1st five matches are nothing special
> 
> ...


I figured it was the show you had mentioned before. As soon as I saw the ratings Meltzer gave it, I knew I had to buy it. He gave Kobashi/Akiyama *****.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> HBK/Cena was awesome, after watching it live and then watching it at 3 in the morning, I'm going to go watch it again when I'm actually awake. :$
> 
> 
> 
> She looked rather great on Heat.


Did she? I would love to see the match, but I can never get Heat to work on the WWE website.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Todd Grisham did an absolutely horrible job of announcing last night.

I feel asleep just a bit after Raw started, so I've been re-watching it, now I'm up to the main event.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I figured it was the show you had mentioned before. As soon as I saw the ratings Meltzer gave it, I knew I had to buy it. He gave Kobashi/Akiyama *****.


Great story about the lengths that Akiyama who was always a step behind Kobashi will go to put him down and how Kobashi is in fact an infallable god. It's gets real fucking crazy in the finishing stretches. I think you like the match if you like Puro style stuff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Todd told the crowd he had a bad throat about halfway through the show, but it wasn't of course shown on TV.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Todd told the crowd he had a bad throat about halfway through the show, but it wasn't of course shown on TV.


Bad throat? Was Vince grinning a lot last night?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wonder if they're going to mention Orton not being on Backlash in the main event this Sunday or if they'll just ignore it. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love Orton after last night.



McQueen said:


> Bad throat? Was Vince grinning a lot last night?


Oddly yes. :shocked:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Orton's being booked in a "Hotel Room Brawl" match at backlash, but he's going to job to the cleaning lady.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ :lmao


McQueen said:


> Bad throat? Was Vince grinning a lot last night?


:lmao not any more than usual, so you never know.

He was awful though, CaLi and I thought he was doing a piss-poor Micheal Buffer impression.

Truth- Bed time for me, good night all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Night Derek

Truth: I love the fact Role Model is still rockin' the Saved by the Bell gimmick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't believe I've kept the look going for so long. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm outta here as well, ended up staying longer than I planned.
Later


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I love Orton after last night.


:no:

?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :no:
> 
> ?


If it wasn't for Orton that awesome main event wouldn't have been possible. I love him for that as well.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - just watched heroes, best show on TV


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Im here.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Role Model said:


> I can't believe I've kept the look going for so long. :$


Now all ya needs a name change to a Power Rangers reference and you're golden!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That sounds like a mighty fine plan.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Maria = Raisings though


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Yo, yo, yo.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

yo,yo,yo 

Truth - doing some college assignments.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Tomorrow is ANZAC day


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Evolution said:


> Truth: Tomorrow is ANZAC day


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


>


:no:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Australian New Zealand Army Corps. It's to commemorate all the Australian and New Zealand soldiers that died in WW1 and 2.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I am off to play some Guitar Hero 2.

Have a good night guys.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: Im eating cheerios, drinking juice, l awls and have a vitamin.. Im ready to go to skool!


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Heh, they blocked Nolo's favourite word.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*****


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

..No matter what, he'll still find ways how to write it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Almost an hour without a response. Can I resurrect this thread?


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

You can try. 

Anyway, i'm off to bed. Night.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - This whole forum is incredibly dead.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh its True its Damn True


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Oh its True its Damn True


No,no,no. Its real, its damn real


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

91' Bill '07 said:


> No,no,no. Its real, its damn real


Old Kurt Angle > New Kurt Angle 

anyway anyone watch heroes?


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

They blocked *****?

Thats obvious that the old Angle does, but no point living in the past,lol.

Damnnnn, is any other words on this forum blocked?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Try and spell Nigrah correctly.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Try and spell Nigrah correctly.


ooo i see how it is, i bet the word honky (it may be spelt ******) isnt blocked, yeah i see how it is...hmmm


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - 'I Predict a Riot' by the Kaiser Chiefs is an awesome song.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Showin' em up!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: downloading last night's Heroes


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Holt have you seen HBK/Cena yet?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-Am drinking a chocolate milk right now.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Holt have you seen HBK/Cena yet?


No and don't plan to


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watching Hardcore Homecoming DVD I just bought.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - About to watch Episode 19 of Heroes, .


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Watching Hardcore Homecoming DVD I just bought.


Truth-If its the first Hardcore Homecoming DVD from 2005...you probably won't like it, its horrible.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Stratusfactor said:


> Truth-If its the first Hardcore Homecoming DVD from 2005...you probably won't like it, its horrible.


Its the one with the barbed wire match as a main event. I only spent £4 on it, and I can always return it so meh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Its the one with the barbed wire match as a main event. I only spent £4 on it, and I can always return it so meh.


Where did you get it from?



Alabaster Holt said:


> No and don't plan to


WTF why not?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Where did you get it from?


Woolworths for £3.97, they're selling the Forever Hardcore documentary for the same price aswell


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Role Model said:


> Where did you get it from?
> 
> 
> 
> WTF why not?


Cuz the man obviously has no class...


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Who wouldn't want to put Hello Kitty on their toast?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Who wouldn't want to put Hello Kitty on their toast?


Salad?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Salad?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Woolworths for £3.97, they're selling the Forever Hardcore documentary for the same price aswell


Damn you seem to find all sorts of deals in Woolworths, I always forget to go in there when I'm out and about.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Damn you seem to find all sorts of deals in Woolworths, I always forget to go in there when I'm out and about.


They are currently selling those, Survivor Series, NYRevolution, Hogan's DVD and New DX DVD. I made the right choice of DVD to buy I think


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I dub thee... LAME!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Mr T >>>>>>>>>>>> Hello Kitty


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Mr T >>>>>>>>>>>> Hello Kitty


That goes without saying.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> That goes without saying.


:agree:

Truth: I just made a very "clever" reply to a Mickie thread in the WOW section :side: :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> :agree:
> 
> Truth: I just made a very "clever" reply to a Mickie thread in the WOW section :side: :$


Thou shalt be dealt props.

Edit: I looked at it. Props revoked.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I pwned MMN in that thread :agree:.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Just finished watching episode 19 of Heroes. :agree:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Watching Utd tonight Jon ?.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Truth - Just finished watching episode 19 of Heroes. :agree:


Heroes is teh shit!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I just bet on a 2-1 United win, with Ronaldo to score first.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm pumped for some Champions League Football  I really couldn't care who goes through out of United or Milan, as long as Chelsea don't end up winning it I'm happy.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> I just bet on a 2-1 United win, with Ronaldo to score first.


What were the odds, Cant be that good?. He scored in most of our games already.

PS: Nice new banner .


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I downloaded the new episode of Heroes but it didn't work. So now I am downloading a different version.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

POD said:


> What were the odds, Cant be that good?. He scored in most of our games already.
> 
> PS: Nice new banner .


33/1 on Ladbrokes.

Fucking awesome odds, put £20 on it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> 33/1 on Ladbrokes.
> 
> Fucking awesome odds, put £20 on it.


Wow that is good odds, Good luck with that .


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I downloaded the new episode of Heroes but it didn't work. So now I am downloading a different version.


I use Torrents, more reliable than anything else


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> 33/1 on Ladbrokes.
> 
> Fucking awesome odds, put £20 on it.


With Jankolovski marking him they're great odds :agree: But Ronaldo doesn't have the best scoring record in the Champions League, still good odds though.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Been thinking of getting this dvd of the nwo it's a 43 volume set.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: *yawn* I stayed up pretty late last night...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I use torrents to Holt. I just downloaded a rar file on accident. Then I extracted it and it was a file extension I was unfamilar with so I couldn't play it. I am getting AVI now so it should work this time.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> With Jankolovski marking him they're great odds :agree: But Ronaldo doesn't have the best scoring record in the Champions League, still good odds though.


I really do fancy him to score tonight, at odds like that, it's hard not to bet. :argh:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I downloaded UFC 70 just so I could have it for my collection and this version includes the Heath/Machida fight which wasn't shown on Spike. I heard the fight was boring but at least I can see just how boring it is for myself now.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^ Nice banner Failing Satire. 

Truth: I'm about to attempt to make the Text banner I fantasized about making LOL.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I use torrents to Holt. I just downloaded a rar file on accident. Then I extracted it and it was a file extension I was unfamilar with so I couldn't play it. I am getting AVI now so it should work this time.


My dumbass should be slap crossed the face :no: your post made me check my torrent download of heroes only to see I was downloading 24. I was 89% into the download by the time I checked. 24 said between FOUR Heroes files on mininova.com , no wonder i clicked the wrong link


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

At least you caught it before you downloaded the entire episode.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Why is it so fucking hot? This is bullshit. :sad:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> *Why is it so fucking hot?* This is bullshit. :sad:


Global Warming caused by bush's oil buddies and the red chinese :agree:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth - I have pink eye 

Truth - Because I have pink eye, I don't have to work today .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I downloaded UFC 70 just so I could have it for my collection and this version includes the Heath/Machida fight which wasn't shown on Spike. I heard the fight was boring but at least I can see just how boring it is for myself now.


I downloaded that version as well (mainly because I missed the initial airing of the show on Spike) and trust me, that fight is nothing special. Machida does impress though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who the fuck is _'91' Bill '07'_?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am not expecting anything that good I just wanted to see it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - The new Mafia thread has completely bombed out 



> Who the fuck is '91' Bill '07'?


The dumbass formerly known as Billy-Boy.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Global Warming caused by bush's oil buddies and the red chinese :agree:


Stop blaming everything on republicans. Mainly because I don't follow politics. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

OMG it's that little moron. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - The new Mafia thread has completely bombed out


I was considering doing that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm waiting for someone to make a stupid post so I can use this picture:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I only watched like 20 minutes of RAW last night during Cena vs HBK...:no: I got bored watching the first few minutes...


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I only watched like 20 minutes of RAW last night during Cena vs HBK...:no: I got bored watching the first few minutes...


:ns 



I actually didn't even watch the match but I heard good things. :$


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

You missed a classic then.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I cant wait to see HBK/Cena now I hear all these good things about it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I downloaded Raw overnight and I shall view that match after I'm done with this paper. :cuss:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

cena vs hbk from raw was great best match I seen in a while I have to download it.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Well enjoyed that match, i shall be recording the repeat.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Guess I need to download Raw and see this match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You haven't seen it yet? Weren't you online when I was praising it yesterday?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-m...a-vs-shawn-michaels-wrestlemania-rematch.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> You haven't seen it yet? Weren't you online when I was praising it yesterday?


Nucks/Stars Game 7 > A Wrestling Match.

I caught bits and pieces of the match during game breaks but that's it.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I am so fucking pissed off right now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-m...a-vs-shawn-michaels-wrestlemania-rematch.html


Torrent > That


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I am so fucking pissed off right now.


_Y?_


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm downloading the cena vs hbk match from raw now.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just went on a gift buying spree


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Torrent > That


My name is WCW and I approve of this statement.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nucks/Stars Game 7 > A Wrestling Match.
> 
> I caught bits and pieces of the match during game breaks but that's it.


That was a very good game the playoffs have been great so far.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nucks/Stars Game 7 > A Wrestling Match.
> 
> I caught bits and pieces of the match during game breaks but that's it.


Difference of opinions Stars vs Canucks scored like a soccer game. Raw was pretty good yesterday. Well pretty much Cena vs HBK was great for a Raw matchup. I kinda get tried of hokcey when the Habs got elminatated but I have caught a fair bit of each series.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Michaels/Cena was PPV quality.

Better than their WM match.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I am so fucking pissed off right now.


 . What's wrong?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Quite excited about tonight. A clean sheet = a happy Monty.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Adobe Illustrator is officially impossible to use.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ New avy.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Quite excited about tonight. A clean sheet = a happy Monty.


I put a bet on a 2-1 Utd win, with Ronaldo scoring first, i see Milan getting a goal.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I CAN'T HELP THAT I'M CUSTOM MADE.

I CAN'T HELP BUT I'LL TELL YA THIS.

I CAN'T HELP THAT I LOOK GOOD, SMELL GOOD, WOOO!

DANCE ALL NIGHT LONG!

Ric Flair is ABAP.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> Difference of opinions Stars vs Canucks scored like a soccer game. Raw was pretty good yesterday. Well pretty much Cena vs HBK was great for a Raw matchup. I kinda get tried of hokcey when the Habs got elminatated but I have caught a fair bit of each series.


The final score was 2-1 (fuck the 2 EN goals) but it's the drama and excitement of waiting for the next goal and seeing the goaltender make the save and what not. In close playoff games I always get excited because you just know that the next goal wins and there's always action. I don't watch much soccer but from what I have seen there's not a whole bunch of shots or potential scoring chances. Plus it's the damn NHL Playoffs.

I agree Frankie, but the NHL playoffs are always awesome to me.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I put a bet on a 2-1 Utd win, with Ronaldo scoring first, i see Milan getting a goal.


Unfortunately, I agree. What I wouldn't give for a 1-0 win though. 

That being said, 2 minutes into the Roma game, I said to my mate "I'm not sure United can finish them off if they go one up" :$


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh I like the NHL playoffs don't get me wrong. That just wasn't my preferred series basically it had BALLIN goalies in Lunogo and Turco. The media can saftely say Turco didn't blow the series for Dallas he was their best player easily.

NJ going deep in the playoffs=negative ratings for the NHL


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just started a rant.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Watford > all









Then; I woke up


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Unfortunately, I agree. What I wouldn't give for a 1-0 win though.
> 
> That being said, 2 minutes into the Roma game, I said to my mate "I'm not sure United can finish them off if they go one up" :$


lol, that was a one off tho, Milan are a way better team than Roma, and with the defensive crisis, Kaka will cause all sorts of problems tonight.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just started a rant.


I can relate to it, i'll post a reply in there later, but yeah book prices are a joke, the most i've paid here for a book is about £50, i rarely sell them back tho, i usually sell them to the new students for like half or a bit more than what i paid for them.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I have been waiting for 4 days for an email.

I officially give up.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> I have been waiting for 4 days for an email.
> 
> I officially give up.


lol, 4 days is taking the piss a bit, you watching the football tonight?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want to see someone go to a McDonalds dressed in a nice suit with a WHC replica belt and order his meal like he is cutting a Ric Flair promo.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> lol, 4 days is taking the piss a bit, you watching the football tonight?


Well, the sender took the piss out of me in so many ways. 

Nothing new really.

You try and sort things out and they are selfish ignorant bastards who think about themselves and not the people they are hurting,

Truth- I want to get drunk.


And no, I will not be watching the footy. Manchester United means nothing to me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> Oh I like the NHL playoffs don't get me wrong. That just wasn't my preferred series basically it had BALLIN goalies in Lunogo and Turco. The media can saftely say Turco didn't blow the series for Dallas he was their best player easily.
> 
> NJ going deep in the playoffs=negative ratings for the NHL


I understand. I sill follow and watch the NHL Playoffs but since the Avs and Canes didn't make it this season, I have no real attachment to the games. But yeah, that series was awesome because of the netminders.

Luongo vs. Brodeur Final = Ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I want to see someone go to a McDonalds dressed in a nice suit with a WHC replica belt and order his meal like he is cutting a Ric Flair promo.


I'll do it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll do it.


Film and upload plz.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Then put it on Youtube!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I mark for the relatively unknown former Pens prospect Milan Kraft even though he sucked. I have an autographed card of his somewhere.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: New thread in the TNA section


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

To the NHL Vancover vs NJ is really bad for their marketing plan particaly worse case. The two most defensive teams in the NHL would be really bad, a western Canadian team and a team that has won three times and still no one cares about=no ratings in the states. You know the NHL is hoping for something gay like Rangers vs Red Wings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I mark for the relatively unknown former Pens prospect Milan Kraft even though he sucked. I have an autographed card of his somewhere.


MILAN KRAFT!!!!!!!!! I used to mark for him as well 

Damn, now I have to guy buy an expensive suit and a replica belt.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: New thread in the TNA section


The title sort of reminds me of a thread a month or so ago.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Truth- I vaguely have heard Milan Kraft's name before.

It is really getting hot in my basement thank god for air conditioning.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> To the NHL Vancover vs NJ is really bad for their marketing plan particaly worse case. The two most defensive teams in the NHL would be really bad, a western Canadian team and a team that has won three times and still no one cares about=no ratings in the states. You know the NHL is hoping for something gay like Rangers vs Red Wings.


Meh, I don't care what the marketers or whatever want. As a hockey fan I want Luongo vs. Brodeur because those two are the clear cut best goalies that you know will produce an exciting series.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

One of the best things about Ric Flair's first WWF run was Bobby Heenan.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The title sort of reminds me of a thread a month or so ago.


The original title was "TNA: We Fear Wrestling" but then I remembered you had that title so I slid ROH in their to draw in some ROH marks and to not rip. I don't need to lose my mod spot because I plagiarized.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> MILAN KRAFT!!!!!!!!! I used to mark for him as well


When he first came in they were touting him as the next Jagr...but in his best season he had like 40 points.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah I know what you are saying I do not care either I am just saying Canucks vs Devisl would have Bettman dropping basically TNA ratings on the Cup. As a fan I guess I would want Ottawa vs San Jose it would be two very good all around hockey teams and Ottawa has the best chance of any Canadian team at the cup this year imo.

The Nucks are gonna have problems with the Mighty Ducks I think.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The original title was "TNA: We Fear Wrestling" but then I remembered you had that title so I slid ROH in their to draw in some ROH marks and to not rip. I don't need to lose my mod spot because I plagiarized.


:lmao

It's fine with me.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Not as pissed as I was like an hour ago after cooling down a little bit.

*Truth:* I decided not to watch HBK vs Cena last night since I knew there was no way in hell Cena would lose clean. Or maybe he did but I still don't care.

EDIT: Forgot it was a non-title match. That explains the first time Cena lost since 1999.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> When he first came in they were touting him as the next Jagr...but in his best season he had like 40 points.


I remember them comparing him to Jagr, horrible expectations. I remember everyone saying Vincent Lecavlier was the Michael Jordan of hockey as well and while Vinny is a very good player, he's not the MJ of Hockey. Yeah, his best season was 40 points in 66 games. Not Jagr numbers but that's pretty respectable. He only played 2 seasons in the NHL.

I have the sudden urge to play NHL 2K7 now and trade for Kraft (if he's in the game).


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello all.  

Truth: Just returned online, a few minutes ago.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't think Milan is in the NHL anymore though AMP. Unless the game has international teams too you might be able to find him.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

NHL games>NBA games
Madden>sports games

Making a basketball game must be fucking difficult cuz they have never made a decent simulation the best NBA games was NBA Jam on the SNES and Gensis or NBA Street I guess. All sim NBA games I do not like my buddy has the new one and about the only thing they did well were the players faces imo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> I don't think Milan is in the NHL anymore though AMP. Unless the game has international teams too you might be able to find him.


I know NHL 07 has international teams, I can't remember about 2K7. If not I'll just play EHM, which has pretty much everything and everyone.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: WWE update on Randy Orton:



> Randy Orton update
> By Noah Starr
> Written: April 25, 2007
> 
> WWE has taken action against Randy Orton for unprofessional conduct.


They're so strict.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Randy Orton is an absolute, utter, complete JOKE. Fire him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Tito Ortiz should be fired:



> - Tito Ortiz posted a thread on MMA.tv's underground forum titled "UFC's first female fighter!" Opon opening it the message says "Rashad Evans!!! He will be my Nappy Headed Ho. On 7-7-07...Let Punishment Begin!!! Tito Ortiz www.punishment.com


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Rashad Evans is my fav UFC fighter cuz I pulled for him on UFC's 3rd reality show or whatever and he beat Matt Hughe's heaveyweights who I all kinda sucked. Mike Whitehead was LOL. When do Evans and Ortiz fight.

Truth: Nappy headed ho as became a poular racial insult seemingly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ortiz is and always will be an utter moron.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MVP Weedman said:


> Rashad Evans is my fav UFC fighter cuz I pulled for him on UFC's 3rd reality show or whatever and he beat Matt Hughe's heaveyweights who I all kinda sucked. Mike Whitehead was LOL. When do Evans and Ortiz fight.
> 
> Truth: Nappy headed ho as became a poular racial insult seemingly.


They fight July 7th at UFC 73


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

FINALLY HBK beats Cena..But it was a NON title match...Ofcourse!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MVP Weedman said:


> Rashad Evans is my fav UFC fighter cuz I pulled for him on UFC's 3rd reality show or whatever and he beat Matt Hughe's heaveyweights who I all kinda sucked. Mike Whitehead was LOL. When do Evans and Ortiz fight.
> 
> Truth: Nappy headed ho as became a poular racial insult seemingly.


I became a fan after his fight with Brad Imes


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Ortiz is and always will be an utter moron.


Yeah but that fucker can sell some PPVs and as long as he's doing that, he'll be around for awhile.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I always enjoy watching him get his ass kicked.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but that fucker can sell some PPVs and as long as he's doing that, he'll be around for awhile.


So true, Im not a fan of Cena or Tista but they put a lot of buttcheeks in seats


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> So true, Im not a fan of Cena or Tista but they put a lot of buttcheeks in seats


Yeah but Cena/Tista more than likely win...Ortiz doesn't win unless he's fighting a lesser opponent. Ortiz/Evans is a test both guys. If Evans wins, he shows that he belongs in the top tier but Ortiz wins he shows that he can beat most except Liddell.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Benny, have fun at Raw?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

The weather here is my ideal weather; 75 degrees and a nice breeze. I'd be a very happy person if it was like this all year 'round.








UFC talk.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> Benny, have fun at Raw?


Yeah few beers and one of the best matches you'll see this year, rather happy I went.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Truth: Im watching the TV, lol.

Role Model, you get my pm?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The abusive PM which has been forwarded to an Admin? Yeah.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but Cena/Tista more than likely win...Ortiz doesn't win unless he's fighting a lesser opponent. Ortiz/Evans is a test both guys. If Evans wins, he shows that he belongs in the top tier but Ortiz wins he shows that he can beat most except Liddell.


I see the fight going either way


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - My mate went to Raw...at least he said he did. :side:


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The abusive PM which has been forwarded to an Admin? Yeah.


Wasnt really abusive was it, cant you just answer what i asked rather than try to get someone in trouble.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

charismatic|enigma said:


> Truth - My mate went to Raw...at least he said he did. :side:


hmmm.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The abusive PM which has been forwarded to an Admin? Yeah.


:lmao Abusive PM's are fun.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> The abusive PM which has been forwarded to an Admin? Yeah.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah few beers and one of the best matches you'll see this year, rather happy I went.


Nice one mate, i still have yet to see Raw, im pretty sure i recorded it last night thought.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I see the fight going either way


I think Evans has better stand up than Ortiz and that's where he should keep the fight, on their feet. If Ortiz can takedown Evans then he'll be in some trouble despite being a solid wrestler. Luckily for him Evans has a great takedown defense as well. Not Liddell level but good enough.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

That PM was only my opinion because RM annoys me with the way his opinion is right and no one elses can be.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

91' Bill '07 said:


> That PM was only my opinion because RM annoys me with the way his opinion is right and no one elses can be.


You were better off just making a Rant. Now you might get in trouble.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If you have an issue with me, make a Rant and man the fuck up.



91' Bill '07 said:


> That PM was only my opinion because RM annoys me with the way his opinion is right and no one elses can be.


I'm *Role Model*, you're talking about *Pyro*.

Now say sorry and we'll forget all about it.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^:lmao

Poor bastard.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

91' Bill '07 said:


> That PM was only my opinion because RM annoys me with the way his opinion is right and no one elses can be.


Ben annoys everyone  
Who are you anyway?


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> You were better off just making a Rant. Now you might get in trouble.


Some mods seem to like rants about themselves so there wasnt much point.
I dont see how i should get into trouble for saying what i think in a pm to the person it concerns when i aint stirring shit.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

So what? RM has a different opinion to you? I sometimes hate they guy (no offence ), especially after United lose (), but he's a nice guy the rest of the time, at least, from what I've seen. We can't all have the same opinions, and most people don't. You don't have to get worked up about it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, if it is deemed as an abusive PM, then you'll probably get a warning.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I hate him. He thinks Fabregas is bad 



> That PM was only my opinion because RM annoys me with the way his opinion is right and no one elses can be.


If you don't think your opinion is right then its not much of an opinion.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I hate him. He thinks Fabregas is bad


No, overrated. He's a quality player and has been showing more of what he's capable of lately.

But I do hate the guy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Make a rant, we haven't had a good e-beef since Holt/Derek and that went nowhere (which was fine since I like both people).


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Make a rant, we haven't had a good e-beef since Holt/Derek and that went nowhere (which was fine since I like both people).


Mods seem to love a rant about them so what would be the point, and i seem to be the only one who thinks role model is an idiot so il get destroyed,lol. 

You make one RM.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Make a rant, we haven't had a good e-beef since Holt/Derek and that went nowhere (which was fine since I like both people).


You should probably mention that it was the other Derek, not me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

91' Bill '07 said:


> Mods seem to love a rant about them so what would be the point, and i seem to be the only one who thinks role model is an idiot so il get destroyed,lol.
> 
> You make one RM.


Why would I make a Rant on myself?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> No, overrated. He's a quality player and has been showing more of what he's capable of lately.






> Mods seem to love a rant about them so what would be the point, and i seem to be the only one who thinks role model is an idiot so il get destroyed,lol.
> 
> You make one RM.


You want him to make a rant on himself?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

91' Bill '07 said:


> Mods seem to love a rant about them so what would be the point, and i seem to be the only one who thinks role model is an idiot so il get destroyed,lol.
> 
> You make one RM.


That's a lame excuse and you will get destroyed, that's the point. Actually I'm sure plenty of people don't like RM, should be interesting but it will never happen.

Meh, I'm sure most people know it's the other Derek and not you...Derek. If they don't know then they aren't cool enough to know.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Why would I make a Rant on myself?


For Ratings. TNA would do it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> For Ratings. TNA would do it.


:lmao

That is Russoriffic.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Ok ok, i fucked up there saying about him making the rant,lol.

But everyone is allowed there opinions and shouldnt be reported for it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Football in 10 minutes. If only I didn't have to listen to crappy ESPN commenators 

Truth - Everyone > ESPN Football commentators > David Pleat.



> But everyone is allowed there opinions and shouldnt be reported for it.


True but flaming is only allowed in the rants section. So if you flamed him in the PM you might be in a bit of trouble.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

91' Bill '07 said:


> But everyone is allowed there opinions and shouldnt be reported for it.


Not when they flame somebody.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

It wasnt a flame though, you want me to post it?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's a lame excuse and you will get destroyed, that's the point. *Actually I'm sure plenty of people don't like RM,* should be interesting but it will never happen.
> 
> Meh, I'm sure most people know it's the other Derek and not you...Derek. If they don't know then they aren't cool enough to know.


Yea I hate the fucker, despise him to his core, hell I rank marcus higher

Oh shit I should stop, may be accused of baiting again


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

sure.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> :lmao
> 
> That is Russoriffic.


I'm serious. I could see them do an angle where someone runsdown TNA for being complete shit and the they are viewed as "an outsider" and it's the NWO angle all over again. Chris Hero could probably pull it off. Correction, Chris Hero could easily pull it off.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Make a rant, we haven't had a good e-beef since Holt/Derek and that went nowhere (which was fine since I like both people).


Truth - There wasn't a beef between us, that's the thing. I made a comment about him, that I should of kept to myself. It just got a little out of hand, that's all. I made a vague statement, and Holt called me out on it.

Edit- Then Holt shows up when I do, haha.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm serious. I could see them do an angle where someone runsdown TNA for being complete shit and the they are viewed as "an outsider" and it's the NWO angle all over again. Chris Hero could probably pull it off. Correction, Chris Hero could easily pull it off.


That would be pretty cool, and Hero could do a good job, but it's kind of hard to pull off that kind of angle when the crowd is full of smarks. They'll know something is up.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Playing Stick Cricket and watching Man Utd hopefully lose :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea I hate the fucker, despise him to his core, hell I rank marcus higher
> 
> Oh shit I should stop, may be accused of baiting again


:flip


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - There wasn't a beef between us, that's the thing. I made a comment about him, that I should of kept to myself. It just got a little out of hand, that's all. I made a vague statement, and Holt called me out on it.
> 
> Edit- Then Holt shows up when I do, haha.


True, but that was the first member vs. member clash that came to mind since I think it's the most recent. And as I said, it went nowhere and I'm happy with the result.

To Derek(2k4): The Impact Zone is full of a bunch of fickle fans though. They'll cheer and boo whatever the company feeds them. Just look at Jarrett.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Derek said:


> That would be pretty cool, and Hero could do a good job, but it's kind of hard to pull off that kind of angle when the crowd is full of smarks. They'll know something is up.


I got a question for you. Why did you change your username to your real name? Everyone gets us confused now. 

I liked being referred by my real name, and now I don't know if someone is mentioning me or you in a post. 

Edit- Unless they do what Jay just did, put 2K4 in there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> To Derek(2k4): The Impact Zone is full of a bunch of fickle fans though. They'll cheer and boo whatever the company feeds them. Just look at Jarrett.


True, but I still think it be difficult to pull off an 'Outsider' angle with that crowd.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - There wasn't a beef between us, that's the thing. I made a comment about him, that I should of kept to myself. It just got a little out of hand, that's all. I made a vague statement, and Holt called me out on it.
> 
> Edit- Then Holt shows up when I do, haha.


No beef? We were at each other's throat. Made the Chelsey/Deaner/NDF saga look like a common noob fight 

Got damn that was entertaining


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

How did you get a mod spot on here, all i ever see you do is bitch and criticise. 
Yeah your red rep destroyed me to (thats because of a comment he left with his neg rep)

Thats all that was said.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> True, but I still think it be difficult to pull off an 'Outsider' angle with that crowd.


Might be hard to do but I wouldn't put it past TNA to do it. Could be pretty successful if they do it right, at least it will be interesting in the very least.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> No beef? We were at each other's throat. Made the Chelsey/Deaner/NDF saga look like a common noob fight
> 
> Got damn that was entertaining


Truth - It was entertaining. I remember that it started in the Post Your Picture thread. Ahh, seems like only yesterday doesn't it?

BTW, is the site fucking up for anyone? I have to refresh the page a lot, in order for the post to go through.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

91' Bill '07 said:


> How did you get a mod spot on here, all i ever see you do is bitch and criticise.
> Yeah your red rep destroyed me to (thats because of a comment he left with his neg rep)
> 
> Thats all that was said.


Lame. If you start a rant people might be on your side because I wouldn't really consider that a complete flame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mr. Perfect said:


> I got a question for you. Why did you change your username to your real name? Everyone gets us confused now.


I didn't really like the '2k4' thing, so I asked to get it changed. 

If you're in the same thread, people should just refer to me as 2k4, since more people know you.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - It was entertaining. I remember that it started in the Post Your Picture thread. Ahh, seems like only yesterday doesn't it?
> 
> BTW, is the site fucking up for anyone? I have to refresh the page a lot, in order for the post to go through.


The site is always fucking up at one point or another. I think Tim "The Toolman" Taylor installed our servers.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lame. If you start a rant people might be on your side because I wouldn't really consider that a complete flame.


Thank you, is Rajah that harsh to ban someone for that?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The site is always fucking up at one point or another. I think Tim "The Toolman" Taylor installed our servers.


hey, our servers are badass.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers better win today.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

91' Bill '07 said:


> *How did you get a mod spot on here*, all i ever see you do is bitch and criticise.
> Yeah your red rep destroyed me to (thats because of a comment he left with his neg rep)
> 
> Thats all that was said.


Affirmative Action


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

What you talkin bout Holt?

EDIT: Didnt mean for the Gary Coleman(thank you Derek)impersonation,lol.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ That's Gary Coleman, not Mr. T


Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Lakers better win today.


Depends is Kobe is willing to share the ball a little more.

I still think the Suns are going to win in 5.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

91' Bill '07 said:


> Thank you, is Rajah that harsh to ban someone for that?


Depends on his mood. Probably won't be a permanent ban, that's for sure.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Depends on his mood. Probably won't be a permanent ban, that's for sure.


Thats good. lol. 

Who thinks i should make a rant?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^ That's Gary Coleman, not Mr. T
> 
> Depends is Kobe is willing to share the ball a little more.
> 
> I still think the Suns are going to win in 5.


i think kobe will share a little bit more today.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I know a few people who should get perm banned, MNMonthescene, sharp, hollywood shelton, I could go on


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Here.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I know a few people who should get perm banned, MNMonthescene, sharp, hollywood shelton, I could go on


Yeah but they aren't 'technically' breaking rules. I guess pissing off 90% of the good posters (meaning good contributors who obey the rules) doesn't warrant even a temporary vacation ~____~


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I know a few people who should get perm banned, MNMonthescene, sharp, hollywood shelton, I could go on


Shouldnt hypnotiq be by now?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah but they aren't 'technically' breaking rules. I guess pissing off 90% of the good posters (meaning good contributors who obey the rules) doesn't warrant even a temporary vacation ~____~


Exactly, just like the Nitemare regime


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: After taking a look at the HBK/Cena match for the third time.

I bumped it down again to ***3/4. I found something in the match that simply annoyed me much like it did with Angle's match against HBK at Mania.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

91' Bill '07 said:


> Shouldnt hypnotiq be by now?


Yes.

In fact, why is he still around? Remember, there were three annoying dickhead posters everyone wanted gone; Imperfect, Cali, and WEL. One of them changed and is now awesome (Cali)...the other two haven't. So...they're still here 'cause...?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

As long as hypnotiq doesn't piss people off in the wrestling sections, he's going to go unnoticed by most members.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yes.
> 
> In fact, why is he still around? Remember, there were three annoying dickhead posters everyone wanted gone; Imperfect, Cali, and WEL. One of them changed and is now awesome (Cali)...the other two haven't. So...they're still here 'cause...?


Hmm, Nolo king aswell, he hasnt done nothing wrong but is just a pain in the arse, makes me laugh at times to,lol. By banning his favourite word, you think if he finds another way of putting hit he will get banned?

LAX, it piss you off losing your mod spot?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Here is the Tenative Ladder Match DVD lineup from Meltzer. It will be a 3 disc set.
> 
> Hart/Michaels - 1992
> Ramon/Michaels - Wrestlemania X
> ...


:shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ GOD DAMN!!!!


91' Bill '07 said:


> LAX, it piss you off losing your mod spot?


He asked to be de-modded.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: After taking a look at the HBK/Cena match for the third time.
> 
> I bumped it down again to ***3/4. I found something in the match that simply annoyed me much like it did with Angle's match against HBK at Mania.


You were annoyed by how good those matches were?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i think kobe will share a little bit more today.


Nope. He'll go nut per always.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

OMG!! They are going to put the Jarrett vs. Benoit match from WCW on the set.

Awesome. That confirms me to buy it right there. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

If that list is true, it may be the best DVD set ever.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

The deadness of the Hip hop thread isn't awesome


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> If that list is true, it may be the best DVD set ever.


WHO RAISED THE BRIEFCASE?!?!?!?!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> If that list is true, it may be the best DVD set ever.


Probably the best the WWE has ever put out, at least as long as those are the matches they put on it. So many damn good matches on that list.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Finally watching the HBK/Cena match.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I lost my bet.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Finally watching the HBK/Cena match.


You will be pleased


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I lost my bet.


 What bet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The ring announcing from Todd Buffer is already amusing me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WHO RAISED THE BRIEFCASE?!?!?!?!


WILL THE ANSWER BE REVEALED AS A DVD EXTRA~????????


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Watching Man U.

Anyone else doing so?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Metalic Matt said:


> What bet.


2-1 on Man Utd to win with Ronaldo as first scorer.

At least ladbrokes paid out early on my side bet of Ronaldo scoring first, it was installed as an own goal a minute after they paid out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WILL THE ANSWER BE REVEALED AS A DVD EXTRA~????????


Big Bossman will come back from the dead to announce it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Fallin said:


> You were annoyed by how good those matches were?


No.

I'm annoyed by HBK's need of wanting more drama in matches more then anything else. Not bashing the worker. But it's what killed the Ankle Lock ending for me with him wanting to last long & having the crowd to die down.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> WILL THE ANSWER BE REVEALED AS A DVD EXTRA~????????


THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!!!!!

I watched it earlier WCW, a solid ****-****1/4 on first viewing, might watch it again.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: just joined a forum that still has it's search function, this pleases me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This match reminds me of the Ric Flair/Barry Windham match they dedicated an hour to on a TV show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Big Bossman will come back from the dead to announce it.


 


I believe that listing. Meltzer is the man when it comes to DVD match listings.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> No.
> 
> I'm annoyed by HBK's need of wanting more drama in matches more then anything else. Not bashing the worker. But it's what killed the Ankle Lock ending for me with him wanting to last long & having the crowd to die down.


I'll disagree and say that those moments are awesome. It's Wrestlemania and Shawn Michaels....why would he tap out immediatley?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> 2-1 on Man Utd to win with Ronaldo as first scorer.
> 
> At least ladbrokes paid out early on my side bet of Ronaldo scoring first, it was installed as an own goal a minute after they paid out.


 Ya I dont know if you received my PM but are you still gonna do my banner request you said you would a couple days ago in this thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> This match reminds me of the Ric Flair/Barry Windham match they dedicated an hour to on a TV show.


Yeah but they didn't dedicate an hour to this match. It just ran very long thus not allowing WWE do to Orton vs. Edge.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I believe that listing. Meltzer is the man when it comes to DVD match listings.


How do you know it was Meltzer that said it though?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

If i get time i will, gonna do some for guys who haven't had any attempts yet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Depressed.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> If i get time i will, gonna do some for guys who haven't had any attempts yet.


 Ok cool thanks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> How do you know it was Meltzer that said it though?


Because I want to believe.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Depressed.


I know the feeling.

Not a bad player that Kaka.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Because I want to believe.


Good plan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> - As previoulsy reported, The Undertaker and Batista were upset their Wrestlemania match didn't go on last. When Batista came through the curtain, he yelled loudly "let's see them follow that."


Ballin


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Messi > Kaka


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Depressed.


Not to kick a man when he is down but fuck me your fans aint behind the team at all tonight. Defence is terrible and Smith needs to be on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> Not a bad player that Kaka.


Still an utter ****.

The whole defence can go jump in a hole as well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think the Cena/HBK Raw match is more likely to be on the Backlash DVD then the WM DVD.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> I'll disagree and say that those moments are awesome. It's Wrestlemania and Shawn Michaels....why would he tap out immediatley?


It's not the fact that he has to tap out quickly. But do it at the right time, when the crowd is still hot with Angle putting the lock on & that didn't happen well in my book.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

What the fuck was Evra doing for that 2nd goal?

If the defence don't buck up, United are gonna get turned over big time, still see United grabbing another goal.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I think the Cena/HBK Raw match is more likely to be on the Backlash DVD then the WM DVD.


Is there enough room on the disc?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I think the Cena/HBK Raw match is more likely to be on the Backlash DVD then the WM DVD.


Would be better on the Mania DVD but you're probably right. The ECW Match should make the Mania DVD though.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> I think the Cena/HBK Raw match is more likely to be on the Backlash DVD then the WM DVD.


Yeah which is probably a smart idea on their part, if Backlash doesn't blow, I'll probably buy the dvd if that extra is on there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is there enough room on the disc?


They can make room dammit.


Or release it as a bonus disk.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: thinking about making a yahoo pool tourney here, but might not do it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What's the best Raw match of all time? Some that come to mind are:

Austin and Hunter Hurst Helmsley vs. Jericho and Benoit
Austin and HBK vs. Bulldog and Owen
Bulldog vs. Owen
Flair vs. Mr. Perfect
Shawn vs. Jennetty
Triple H/Benoit Ironman


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

See this is what i mean,whos there for ronaldo?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> What's the best Raw match of all time? Some that come to mind are:
> 
> Austin and Hunter Hurst Helmsley vs. Jericho and Benoit
> Austin and HBK vs. Bulldog and Owen
> ...


Jackie Gayda vs. Trish Stratus wins.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> What's the best Raw match of all time? Some that come to mind are:
> 
> Austin and Hunter Hurst Helmsley vs. Jericho and Benoit
> Austin and HBK vs. Bulldog and Owen
> ...


The TLC match from May '01 and Angle/Benoit cage match should be added to the list.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The TLC match from May '01 and Angle/Benoit cage match should be added to the list.


I forgot about those two. And the HBK/Shelton match.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Jackie Gayda vs. Trish Stratus wins.


That reminds me of the dude that said the top ten best storylines of all time involved Trish.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I wonder what kind of ****+ classics guys like Flair and Bret put on at house shows through the years in matches nobody will ever see.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I wonder what kind of ****+ classics guys like Flair and Bret put on at house shows through the years in matches nobody will ever see.


The house show where Bret won the title was an excellent match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That reminds me of the dude that said the top ten best storylines of all time involved Trish.


The Christian/Jericho/Trish storyline? Because that's the only storyline involving Trish that's worth mention. I enjoyed it, not even close to top 10 all time though. Lucky to crack Top 50


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Christian/Jericho/Trish storyline? Because that's the only storyline involving Trish that's worth mention. I enjoyed it, not even close to top 10 all time though. Lucky to crack Top 50


No, he said the top ten best storylines were ALL Trish storylines. Strausfan or something. He posts in here every now and then.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> The house show where Bret won the title was an excellent match.


I have it on tape but I don't think it was really a house show since they had video screens and all that up, plus the lights were on pretty intensely.

But the site I used to get all the old WWF results off of dissapeared so I can't say for sure what kind of show it was.

Someone posted a 60 minute iron man match of Bret vs. Owen at some house show here a few months back. Wish I could find a link.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

You talking about the one in Sasquatchewan (spelling?)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I have it on tape but I don't think it was really a house show since they had video screens and all that up, plus the lights were on pretty intensely.
> 
> But the site I used to get all the old WWF results off of dissapeared so I can't say for sure what kind of show it was.


It's always been said to be a house show. It was recorded with announcers and stuff. I guess because they knew it was a title change and they wanted to put it on a coliseum release or something.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Damn computer has been messing up too much.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> You talking about the one in Sasquatchewan (spelling?)


I think it was in Canada, I don't really remember where though.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The TLC match from May '01 and Angle/Benoit cage match should be added to the list.


Also Rvd/Eddie ladder match.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's always been said to be a house show. It was recorded with announcers and stuff. I guess because they knew it was a title change and they wanted to put it on a coliseum release or something.


Yeah that's what it was. It was a house show but they ended up putting it on Rampage '92 or one of those bullshit colliseum releases.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Damn computer has been messing up too much.


hey frankie how is you're day going?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yeah that's what it was. It was a house shouw but they ended up putting it on Rampage '92 or one of those bullshit colliseum releases.


Smack Em' Whack Em' actually. I got it at Suncoast Video when I was young.

It's actually a decent tape. And it has Mean Gene eating lunch with Yoko and Fuji, of course he's a little bitch and can't keep up.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: New sig & avy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4008210-post1.html

Gotta agree.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: New sig & avy.


Hey Chris that is hot im changing my sig to some diva of Ecw soon its probs going to be ariel


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4008210-post1.html
> 
> Gotta agree.


Yeah, I don't think I'll ever be visiting here in 30 years but Lifetime means forever. And forever is not 30 years.

Edit: Mindy, oh gee. What a surprise. Ariel, again.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hey frankie how is you're day going?


been good untill now my computer keeps frezzing it take forever to load and a million op ups at a time are coming up.:no: 


how are you? have you seen how many people joined our forums today. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HBK/Cena was AWESOME.

I give it ***********1/4


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> HBK/Cena was AWESOME.
> 
> I give it ***********1/4


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll ever be visiting here in 30 years but Lifetime means forever. And forever is not 30 years.
> 
> Edit: Mindy, oh gee. What a surprise. Ariel, again.


Dude Im Hulk the diva poster Hulk You know is it because my theame is Melina?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Did I Stutter? 

***********1/4


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I think WWE convinced Melina that their is actual value to the Women's title


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Dude Im Hulk the diva poster Hulk You know is it because my theame is Melina?


:lmao Haha, sorry about that. I am so used to it being Mindy if the sig is Melina themed. Lol, sorry.

Edit: WTF? My sig was taken down.... again. I don't know how to tell if it is over the height limit though. Only the byte limit. But I always use a banner, a gif, and one line of text and I am usually fine. Grr..


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I made a request I hope some one does it.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/file-exchange-requests/338040-few-programs.html#post4008247


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Did I Stutter?
> 
> ***********1/4


What did you seriously think of it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Did I Stutter?
> 
> ***********1/4


Nah, Cena didn't sell properly.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> been good untill now my computer keeps frezzing it take forever to load and a million op ups at a time are coming up.:no:
> 
> 
> how are you? have you seen how many people joined our forums today. :agree:


that sucks 

yeah. frankie do you think chris benoit will retain the US title in backlash?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I continue to believe there is *WAY* too many things coming out at the same time. And by things, I mean DVD's, videos, games, etc.

It's hard to save when you want so much stuff.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, Cena didn't sell properly.


Hence the 1/4

Seriously Fallin, ****1/2


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: chris you got you're sig removed again, how many time does it make now? 1,000?


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> :lmao Haha, sorry about that. I am so used to it being Mindy if the sig is Melina themed. Lol, sorry.



Lol Chris its ok yea i took a thing on Melina Lol

WoW you have borkien Sig Rules already!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't think I'm going to get the ladder match DVD.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> I don't think I'm going to get the ladder match DVD.


Really? Bret/HBK from '92....


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok, Here is what was in my sig. Can someone tell me how it is over the limit?

Gif- ADR LaVey | Avatar - Lady B


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I feel embarassed that I turned RAW off and missed the amazing match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Hence the 1/4
> 
> Seriously Fallin, ****1/2


They should have had that match at Mania.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Moron


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Nas I was going to join the forum in your sig untill i saw the layout


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Ok, Here is what was in my sig. Can someone tell me how it is over the limit?
> 
> Gif- ADR LaVey | Avatar - Lady B





> Image width should not be more than 500 pixels
> Image height should not be more than 400 pixels
> If you have an image that is 500 x 400 (width times height, in pixels), you cannot have another image in your signature
> If you have an image or images that have a total of 500 x 400 (width times height, in pixels), you *cannot* have any lines of text in your signature
> You may have two or more signature images if the height of both does not exceed 400 pixels in height


Really you should already know this considering the amount of times you have had it removed.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Ok, Here is what was in my sig. Can someone tell me how it is over the limit?
> 
> Gif- ADR LaVey | Avatar - Lady B



its 418 pixels high the limit is 400


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I feel embarassed that I turned RAW off and missed the amazing match.


Did you end up seeing it yet?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Really? Bret/HBK from '92....


Summerslam 95.

It's not over when I calculate it Chris.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Platt said:


> its 418 pixels high the limit is 400


want to play some yahoo pool?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wow, those sig rules are more complicated then I thought.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

They should have put that Bad News Allen/Bret Hart ladder match from Stampede on the set.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Did you end up seeing it yet?


Not yet  Gonna download it

Oh, and Hollywood Shelton just said HBK is boring and never, ever puts anyone over. :lmao


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Platt said:


> its 418 pixels high the limit is 400


But I have had a banner that big before and a gif many times and no ones says anything about it.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> want to play some yahoo pool?


still not working for me for some reason


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Platt said:


> still not working for me for some reason


thats sucks , i might make a pool tourney and the prize being 10,000 points. but i want it to be ok with diesel. 

chris maybe no one noticed until now?


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Ok, Here is what was in my sig. Can someone tell me how it is over the limit?
> 
> Gif- ADR LaVey | Avatar - Lady B



Dude ask jason and if it is get him to resize the gif or the banner or something


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Gerweck.net said:


> Indy wrestler Steven Ranton who has wrestled for the IWF and others passed away at the age of 22 by setting himself on fire.


This is what happens when Cena remains champion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Here.

Watching Angle vs Edge hair vs hair match


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Setting yourself on fire is the coolest way to die.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Oh, and Hollywood Shelton just said HBK is boring and never, ever puts anyone over. :lmao



I can't find it anywhere


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Setting yourself on fire is the coolest way to die.


but then you will go to hell


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Nas I was going to join the forum in your sig untill i saw the layout


whats wrong with it I can change it if you help.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Setting yourself on fire is the coolest way to die.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - DAMNIT! My older sister went to throw away trash the other day. Problem is she got the grab the wrong trash bag which had some of my stuff I was going to keep while cleaning up my room. 

And one of the things that was in the bag was my *Foley DVD*. 

CRAP!


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - My sig is going to be Mickie Chris


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> whats wrong with it I can change it if you help.


I don't like the colors........how could I help


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't like the colors........how could I help


trust me the one we started out with looked 10 times worse.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm here


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> trust me the one we started out with looked 10 times worse.



:shocked: 

:lmao @ shaq


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> that sucks
> 
> yeah. frankie do you think chris benoit will retain the US title in backlash?


I hope so I don't really like MVP he has a cool entrance and he's a decent wrestler. sorry for taking so long but my computer is dieing.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't like the colors........how could I help


They have tons of diffrent ones I could change them and you tell me what you think of them.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I hope so I don't really like MVP he has a cool entrance and he's a decent wrestler. sorry for taking so long but my computer is dieing.


you know this weekend chris benoit is going to be US champ for his 200th day. but i think MVP will win though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

good god almighty, Rooney is a fucking hero!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Indeed he is.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> They have tons of diffrent ones I could change them and you tell me what you think of them.


alright, do I have to join to see them? cause i could just join now


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> good god almighty, Rooney is a fucking hero!


Hell Yeah!

What a finish.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Slightly happy.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I wanna see an all English Champions League Final to suck it to the dirty Italians at my School :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Slightly happy.


I see that the result overall is pretty negative for Man Utd, with Milan having a clear advantage, but when i was watching the first 10 minutes of the second half i was thinking, dear god, Man Utd is gonna get slaughtered(forgive my spelling). The way they fought back was brilliant, and of course the finish of Rooney was THE moment of the evening : scoring such a great goal at that time, that only says Rooney is a true great.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

looking through my WWE 24/7 online librairy


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

New sig! Now within sig limits. :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> looking through my WWE 24/7 online librairy


I love how you can see that nobody cared about Punk turning heel in your GIF


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> alright, do I have to join to see them? cause i could just join now


No you don't have to just go to the site and refresh when I tell you to.


I got it going a little faster I turned off sigs avatars and pics. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I love how you can see that nobody cared about Punk turning heel in your GIF


I cared :$:side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> No you don't have to just go to the site and refresh when I tell you to.
> 
> 
> I got it going a little faster I turned off sigs avatars and pics. :agree:


alright then



Brye said:


> I cared :$:side:


I did too until I noticed everyone else didn't care and you know peer pressure and all


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I see that the result overall is pretty negative for Man Utd, with Milan having a clear advantage, but when i was watching the first 10 minutes of the second half i was thinking, dear god, Man Utd is gonna get slaughtered(forgive my spelling). The way they fought back was brilliant, and of course the finish of Rooney was THE moment of the evening : scoring such a great goal at that time, that only says Rooney is a true great.


I'm not too sure Milan have the advantage. I'd call it 50/50. A lot will depend on Neville and Ferdinand's fitness. United can probably hold out for a draw if they're both back but otherwise it may be a 1-0 or 2-1 loss.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: My full family wants Milan to win to shut up 'the English commentators'

There is a myth in Scotland that the English commentators mention 1966 in every game but I don't see it. 

I support England in internationals and want all British teams (except Celtic) to do well in Europe. I cheered like mad for Rooney's goal.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

the blue layout is pretty decent Nas, the pink is alright but I preferred the blue, will keep telling you as you change them


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok how about now?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Smackdown comes to Philly in June & tickets are out now.

Problem is, I don't have the money for it now because of wanting to buy the Wii & other things.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> alright then
> 
> 
> 
> *I did too until I noticed everyone else didn't care and you know peer pressure and all*


I don't give in too peer pressure


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I don't give in too peer pressure


Peer pressure = ratings


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

that layout is too plain


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I support England in internationals and want all British teams (except Celtic) to do well in Europe. I cheered like mad for Rooney's goal.


I marked like a bitch for O'Shea's tackle on Seedorf when he was clean through on goal. Diving out of nowhere is, O'SHEA!!!

Truth - O'Shea > Seedorf


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


how's life?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: Someone disagrees that I eat breakfast, l awls.. Prutty silly goose..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> how's life?


As ballin as possible


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> As ballin as possible


awesome


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- A bit bored


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4008210-post1.html

That guy is out of his ever loving mind.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: 7994 rep points, whos gonna do the job :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Truth- A bit bored


Join Nas's forum


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Join Nas's forum


I did a while ago

Matt, check your rep :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I did a while ago
> 
> Matt, check your rep :side:


O


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Burke is celebrating like he just won the Super Bowl.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

About this one I like it?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sweet thanks Brye and Movement 

This rep whoring moment has been brought to you by MMN productions.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> About this one I like it?


love it



MrMondayNight™ said:


> Sweet thanks Brye and Movement
> 
> This rep whoring moment has been brought to you by MMN productions.



awesome


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Burke is celebrating like he just won the Super Bowl.


Well someone had to make up for the crowd


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Gonna head to bed soon.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> awesome


Now thats official!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

'now that's official'?

???


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Now thats official!!!!



:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Now thats official!!!!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Now thats official!!!!


New catchphrase?  

Truth: I'm out. Bye


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I could watch the Four Horsemen documentary every day.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Paul Roma does watch it every day, but he only watches the parts where he is on the screen.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I was trying to prove catchphrases are lame, like "awesome". I was right.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I was trying to prove catchphrases are lame, like "awesome". I was right.


Oh


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Paul Roma does watch it every day, but he only watches the parts where he is on the screen.


Ric Fliar wishes he could cut a promo like that.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> love it


Ok good your on staff now


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Ric Flair wishes he could cut a promo like that.


Yeah, but he can't because he's 97 years old. And Arn Anderson is the Pilsbury Dough Boy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Ric, Tully, JJ, Arn, or Ole wrestled today every one of them would be top five mic skills in wrestling at least.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> If Ric, Tully, JJ, Arn, or Ole wrestled today every one of them would be top five mic skills in wrestling at least.


Most likely. Maybe if the current wrestlers paychecks were partially based on how well they can cut promos, then we'd see some better promos.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Ok good your on staff now


:hb 

doing a megapost for the forum now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i love the new skin frankie, whats it called?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Most likely. Maybe if the current wrestlers paychecks were partially based on how well they can cut promos, then we'd see some better promos.


Nah, Christian Cage couldn't cut an Arn Anderson promo if his life depended on it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Nah, Christian Cage couldn't cut an Arn Anderson promo if his life depended on it.


I'm not doubting that. I just said we'd see some better promos, not promos as good as the old horseman ones.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm not doubting that. I just said we'd see some better promos, not promos as good as the old horseman ones.


True. I blame Scott Hall. He was the first wrestler to get a guaranteed contract.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i love the new skin frankie, whats it called?


sub sky. I'll most likely be working on the forums too putting stuff up getting new members.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Reading HBKs book. Been really good so far


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> True. I blame Scott Hall. He was the first wrestler to get a guaranteed contract.


Yep, all his fault.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

do hide tags work? putting them up will hopefully encourage people to post instead of leeching


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Man Utd won .


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> sub sky. I'll most likely be working on the forums too putting stuff up getting new members.


do you want to advertise on yahoo.com again?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ric Flair had such great rivalries with Sting, Steamboat, Funk, and Big Dust.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Going to watch RAW now. Lets see this amazing match .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Ric Flair had such great rivalries with Sting, Steamboat, Funk, and Big Dust.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I just posted some Diva gifs from Raw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Ric Flair had such great rivalries with Sting, Steamboat, Funk, and Big Dust.


But his feud with Randy Orton was soooo much better :side: 

I'm putting this here just to say that was sarcasm, people take me too seriously here


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Ric Flair had such great rivalries with Sting, Steamboat, Funk, and Big Dust.


His best was the feud he had with Macho Man back in '99 where he went to the mental hospital and Charles Robinson became "Lil Naitch"




:side:








:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> His best was the feud he had with Macho Man back in '99 where he went to the mental hospital and Charles Robinson became "Lil Naitch"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His feud with Vince Russo was better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> His feud with Vince Russo was better.


Didn't blood fall from the ceiling in their match? :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

His feud with Vincent Mcmahon was good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Didn't blood fall from the ceiling in their match? :lmao


Yes. It was awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching some Russo goodness on YouTube.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> do hide tags work? putting them up will hopefully encourage people to post instead of leeching


I asked the person who runs the severs he sent me this message.

We have a mod that should be able to do that. It might be a couple days before it is available though.



Yes jeff that would be great also trying chat rooms but don't flood them that might bring in some pissed off person trying to flood up the forums. thanks


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I asked the person who runs the severs he sent me this message.
> 
> We have a mod that should be able to do that. It might be a couple days before it is available though.
> 
> ...


alright

It's starting to storm, Luckily my father got digital cable a week ago


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Every match at Backlash is for a title.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> alright
> 
> It's starting to storm, Luckily my father got digital cable a week ago


Digital cable is one of the greatest inventions ever


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Every match at Backlash is for a title.


The WWE still has too many.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Every match at Backlash is for a title.


It's like we're back in the Invasion era.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> Digital cable is one of the greatest inventions ever


:agree:

Truth: I'm talking to five people right now via PM.

Truth: Looking forward to ECW tonight.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I asked the person who runs the severs he sent me this message.
> 
> We have a mod that should be able to do that. It might be a couple days before it is available though.
> 
> ...


ok, but im going to make a mega diva post then go on yahoo.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Not to mention some truly cringe-worthy, god-awful matches like Disco Inferno v. Evan Karagias for the CW title in a feud meant to set up Disco's gambling addiction (and BOY does that one look fucking hilarious in hindsight!)


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4008661-post2.html

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4008661-post2.html
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This thread is full of laughter.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Digital cable is one of the greatest inventions ever


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> This thread is full of laughter.


It's a regular riot.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want a gif of Flair throwing his coat off and Wooing but I'm too lazy to make it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I want a gif of Flair throwing his coat off and Wooing but I'm too lazy to make it.


I want one of him giving his jacket an elbow drop.


Maybe one of him blading for no reason during the promos with Foley last year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want one of him giving his jacket an elbow drop.
> 
> 
> Maybe one of him blading for no reason during the promos with Foley last year.


I mark for pointless blades.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I mark for pointless blades.


Same


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I mark for pointless blades.


Like Heyman at No Mercy '02?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Like Heyman at No Mercy '02?


WE'RE LOSING BROCK!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> WE'RE LOSING BROCK!


:lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


Yeah that was awesome, it was at Mayem and they had Tony Marinara doing commentary....you could tell he was pissing Heenan off.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

UFC 70 did a 1.84.

Raw >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> UFC Pay Per View


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> UFC 70 did a 1.84.
> 
> Raw >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> UFC Pay Per View


Damn.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

1.84 is embarrassing


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New Sig :side:

Damn I change my sig often


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> UFC 70 did a 1.84.
> 
> Raw >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> UFC Pay Per View


 

They shows were almost mirrored though. A bunch of crap and then the main event.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> 1.84 is embarrassing


It just proves that the huge buyrates that get are because all of their fans buy the pay per views. If the WWE can figure out how to do that then it would be crazy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New Sig :side:
> 
> Damn I change my sig often


Yeah, calm down CLD.

Hayden = Hottness though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They shows were almost mirrored though. A bunch of crap and then the main event.


You didnt enjoy Murdoch vs Hardy?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New Sig :side:
> 
> Damn I change my sig often


Good show. Annoying character.

Shame she's jailbait though.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek said:


> Good show. Annoying character.


Pfft, Indestructible Cheerleaders are cool. Although Peter is the most powerful one


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It just proves that the huge buyrates that get are because all of their fans buy the pay per views. If the WWE can figure out how to do that then it would be crazy.


Pretty much. That rating isn't bad though and when you look at all the bullshit that no one cares about it beat out a bunch of rival programs.

I blame the low rating on spoilers :side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> It just proves that the huge buyrates that get are because all of their fans buy the pay per views. If the WWE can figure out how to do that then it would be crazy.


Lower the prices instead of raising them.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Pretty much. That rating isn't bad though and when you look at all the bullshit that no one cares about it beat out a bunch of rival programs.
> 
> I blame the low rating on spoilers :side:


I'm listening to the f4w guys praise the hell out of HBK right now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> You didnt enjoy Murdoch vs Hardy?


I didn't watch Raw. I downloaded it for the main event but couldn't be bothered with the rest. Based on results it looked like it sucked.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I didn't watch Raw. I downloaded it for the main event but couldn't be bothered with the rest. Based on results it looked like it sucked.


Half of the show was amazing. I'll take that ratio.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I didn't watch Raw. I downloaded it for the main event but couldn't be bothered with the rest. Based on results it looked like it sucked.


Oh, Murdoch attemped what looked to be the Canadian Destroyer.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New Sig :side:
> 
> Damn I change my sig often


I believe she's only 17 years old.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm listening to the f4w guys praise the hell out of HBK right now.


I tried listening to that show but couldn't get into it. I'm sure BTR will praise HBK though and it will be awesome. They'll also continue to slam TNA and talk about Mirko getting his head kicked off, which also will be awesome.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *Yeah, calm down CLD.*
> 
> Hayden = Hottness though.


Shut up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I tried listening to that show but couldn't get into it. I'm sure BTR will praise HBK though and it will be awesome. They'll also continue to slam TNA and talk about Mirko getting his head kicked off, which also will be awesome.


Praising HBK + slamming TNA = Awesome


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WOL > BTR


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I believe she's only 17 years old.


Oh rly?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Shawn Michaels should work with John Cena forever. Cena has gotten so much better since they started working together.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh rly?


YA RLY


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Praising HBK + slamming TNA = Awesome


ABAP


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMP do you have MSN, me, k, Terrell, and maybe Cali will be on during the show. I converted them last week, K LOVED the TNA bashing


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ABAP


Chadwarden would be proud.

When is BTR?


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - Heroes = Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh rly?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

wG! said:


> Truth - Heroes = Ratings


Im so hyped for next weeks episode


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If I started watching Heroes for the beggining I'd watch it, but if I just started watching I'd probably get confused


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Im so hyped for next weeks episode


It'll be sick how everyone will be like in the future. Also, Clarie with brown hair, greatness.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Im so hyped for next weeks episode



You mean they're actually showing it 2 weeks running :shocked:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Keep spoilers out of the thread. I'm only at episode 9. :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

wG! said:


> It'll be sick how everyone will be like in the future. Also, Clarie with brown hair, greatness.





Spoiler



The Peter/Sylar showdown was such a letdown. The two most powerful people meet for the second time and barely fight for 5 minutes. That should had taken up half the show



Oh and Platt, :lmao


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Keep spoilers out of the thread. I'm only at episode 9. :$



you should download them and catch up


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Keep spoilers out of the thread. I'm only at episode 9. :$


It'll get better from then on.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad I don't watch Heroes


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Peter/Sylar showdown was such a letdown. The two most powerful people meet for the second time and barely fight for 5 minutes. That should had taken up half the show



They can't give a match like that away on free tv they're saving it for the Heroes ppv


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm glad I don't watch Heroes


.


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> The Peter/Sylar showdown was such a letdown. The two most powerful people meet for the second time and barely fight for 5 minutes. That should had taken up half the show


Lmao the fight was pretty shit, imo. And that Candice chick is pretty hawt :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> AMP do you have MSN, me, k, Terrell, and maybe Cali will be on during the show. I converted them last week, K LOVED the TNA bashing


Yeah I got MSN but I don't know if I'll be listening to this weeks show live because I have an exam the next day and I hope to get a good nights sleep. Anyway, my MSN is [email protected]


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Platt said:


> you should download them and catch up


Once the month is over I will, don't have much Bandwidth left. :no:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Once the month is over I will, don't have much Bandwidth left. :no:


You do know NBC.com has every single epsiode streaming on their site right? Or you could use TV-links.com


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> .


:hb


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> You do know NBC.com has every single epsiode streaming on their site right? Or you could use TV-links.com



if its the same as mine streaming counts the same as downloading


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> .


BTR airs on Wednesday's from 10-12 PM East.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That must suck. I can download as much as I want.

:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Just read the ECW spoilers....who booked that crap?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Just read the ECW spoilers....who booked that crap?





Spoiler



CM punk joining the New Breed actually got me interested in ECW, now that they pulled a swerve, why should I watch


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.volleyballforum.com/


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> BTR airs on Wednesday's from 10-12 PM East.


On the interweb?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/youtube-section/338094-midgets-go-mad.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> On the interweb?


Yup. betweentheropes.com

I know Holt, it's stupid. Vince Russo is secretly writing ECW.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WTF was Punk thinking


What a moron


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> On the interweb?


Yessum,


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spoiler



Looks like I'm gonna have to take my gif out of my sig


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to take my gif out of my sig


It's boring anyway


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What...the....fuck?
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/338095-indy-wrestler-passes-away.html#post4009291


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> It's boring anyway


I liked the moment, I marked out :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to take my gif out of my sig


Gabriel Gonzaga.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What...the....fuck?
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/338095-indy-wrestler-passes-away.html#post4009291


richie77 = no ratings


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I liked the moment, I marked out :$


Yes but like I said before the crowd ruined it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I bet the ECW writers wish they could go 3 weeks back in time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Gabriel Gonzaga.


Chris Benoit :$


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Truth - I WILL be, Mister 50...thousand...thousand...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3916419-post30000.html


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I still want to see Austin's movie.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- I bet the ECW writers wish they could go 3 weeks back in time.


I don't think monkeys know of time travel


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MVP better do to Benoit what benoit did to OJ


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> MVP better do to Benoit what benoit did to OJ


A 30 second match?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't think monkeys know of time travel


Koko does. Any Gorilla that knows sign language must have a good grasp of quantum physics.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> MVP better do to Benoit what benoit did to OJ


Benoit's gonna win at Backlash.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> MVP better do to Benoit what benoit did to OJ


30 seconds?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I hate looking at Byre's sig since L&K lost the titles.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I hate looking at Byre's sig since L&K lost the titles.


In about 5 minutes, its going to be a different banner. I just need it to be resized in bytes


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Benoit's gonna win at Backlash.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: When I close my eyes long enough, I travel to the future.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Koko does. Any Gorilla that knows sign language must have a good grasp of quantum physics.


hmmm good point



MVP better win


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I always get banners of wrestlers right as theyre about to lose thier titles


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I always get banners of wrestlers right as theyre about to lose thier titles


get a cena banner


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> richie77 = no ratings


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> get a cena banner


nah, maybe I can get a Chavo one so he can lose the title back to G.Helms


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd mark out if the Benoit/MVP match was like that 30 second Benoit/Orlando Jordan match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


>


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4009291-post1.html

Not exactly the way I'd like to go out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

New sig


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: New avatar


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-hard-cock-enjoy-divas-match.html#post4009418

I didn't even read it, the title is hilarious though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I got back from foozball practice not too long ago. :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-hard-cock-enjoy-divas-match.html#post4009418
> 
> I didn't even read it, the title is hilarious though.


It's about......I don't feel like telling you I want Pie!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - The thread title was uncalled for (but a little funny) lol, but PTK has lost it. He needs to be temporarirly banned, I hate to say it. I used to like the guy but...:no:

I was trying to avoid his threads, but I clicked on the link and look what I found lol.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

How you doing Derek? Havent seen you around in forever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for The Hip Fishermen MaFiA


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-hard-cock-enjoy-divas-match.html#post4009418

After seeing this I know for sure that Small Time Kevin is indeed homosexual, l awls... not that theres anything wrong with it.. oops the second sentence belongs in the "Tell a lie" thruud..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for The Hip Fishermen MaFiA


Yeah, they rule.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have mixed reactions on PTK, he's only like a *** poster now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's right, you don't have to have a hard cock to watch women's wrestling.





But it helps.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Scrubs


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> He's right, you don't have to have a hard cock to watch women's wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I have mixed reactions on PTK, he's only like a *** poster now.


You suck, bring back the Flair banner



> He's right, you don't have to have a hard cock to watch women's wrestling.


I do.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

My post was directed at Mr Perfect btw. :$


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Chaos said:


> My post was directed at Mr Perfect btw. :$


Truth - I know it was, I just got something to eat. I'm doing alright, I see you got your name changed. About time. 

What's going on with you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4009445-post37.html


:lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I know it was, I just got something to eat. I'm doing alright, I see you got your name changed. About time.
> 
> What's going on with you?


Yeah, I guess Rajah finally decided to change it back. Makes me no diffrence either way though.

As for me, Im doing good. I'll be doing even better once school is out and spring training is over.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Where is serious cat and Owened?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Yeah, I guess Rajah finally decided to change it back. Makes me no diffrence either way though.
> 
> As for me, Im doing good. I'll be doing even better once school is out and spring training is over.


Truth - Your boy in your avatar (Jeter) just got injured in the Yankees game. I heard he got hit in the leg, and had to leave the game.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I posted a new thread in General WWE that I think could start some interesting discussion...






...or just get pushed to page 8 in ten minutes. :side:

It's in my sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Where is serious cat and Owened?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Now watching the new episode NCIS


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Your boy in your avatar (Jeter) just got injured in the Yankees game. I heard he got hit in the leg, and had to leave the game.


Really? That sucks. I dont imagine its too bad, he's always getting hit with pitches. Stupid jackass pitchers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I posted a new thread in General WWE that I think could start some interesting discussion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll check it out. The main reason I dont make threads in the WWE section is because I never got any responses


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Where is serious cat and Owened?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Halladay's about to get hammered


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Drunky wunky punky


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Drunky wunky punky


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

EDIT-Sumbitch.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Drunky wunky punky


you drunk monty?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Monty drunk? NO!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:hb


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> :hb


Your avatar is embarrassing.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

It's just a transitional avatar while I decide on a long term one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've had the same avatar for nearly a month now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> It's just a transitional avatar while I decide on a long term one.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This is the longest I've ever used the same banner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:



> I've had the same avatar for nearly a month now


Too bad it's ugly. And I'm not a big Ashley hater like the others but that's just a bad video/picture


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Was the term ***** blocked?

Edit: It was. :lmao!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Too bad it's ugly. And I'm not a big Ashley hater like the others but that's just a bad video/picture


I don't think its horrible, not my best avatar of her though. Over the past 2 or 3 months I haven't been liking her as much as I used to though


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

what was the word Diesel?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

l awls


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Brye said:


> I don't think its horrible. Over the past 3 or 4 months I haven't been liking her as much as I used to though


Did you get glasses or contacts in that time? 

*Truth:* Just took a nap that kicked ass.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh yeah that did get banned :lmao or should i say *****.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ashley's face looked horrible in the last banner you had Brye


soz


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*****


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Has anyone ever watched this Legends of Wrestling show on VS that comes on at 9 tonight on the east coast? Is it the same show ESPN classic used to show with matches from like the 60s and stuff?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Ashley's face looked horrible in the last banner you had Brye
> 
> 
> soz


Yeah, like I said, she hasn't been looking that great latley in my opinion


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/338113-backstage-heat-ashley-new-post.html


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Is every color avaliable in the store?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I was going to post this in the 'Indy Wrestler Passes Away' thread but decided not to...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Brye
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/338113-backstage-heat-ashley-new-post.html


I've known about that for a while now


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Watching 24.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-I'm glad to have off 2 days in a row.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I say I met D-lo Brown.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Has anyone ever watched this Legends of Wrestling show on VS that comes on at 9 tonight on the east coast? Is it the same show ESPN classic used to show with matches from like the 60s and stuff?


Nah, what channel?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah, what channel?


Versus or VS


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I don't think its horrible, not my best avatar of her though. Over the past 2 or 3 months I haven't been liking her as much as I used to though


Not because of us right? Cause that would be lame. Again, I'm not gonna lie (especially in the truth thread), if she was naked in front of me and there was no penis, I'd hit it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Versus or VS


I haven't seen it. They have WWWF footage?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not because of us right? Cause that would be lame. Again, I'm not gonna lie (especially in the truth thread), if she was naked in front of me and there was no penis, I'd hit it.


No, its got nothing to do with you guys. She's still my favorite, but I don't like her as much as I used to


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I haven't seen it. They have WWWF footage?


I don't know, that's why I was asking about it. Comes on in a few minutes so I'll have to see what's up.

*Truth:* If you're lying in the truth thread AMP you should be demodded and banned!

*Truth:* I ate at Chi-Chi's with Vince McMahon and Well Dunn this afternoon.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> No, its got nothing to do with you guys. She's still my favorite, but I don't like her as much as I used to



I think me might of contributed to it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Not because of us right? Cause that would be lame. Again, I'm not gonna lie (especially in the truth thread), if she was naked in front of me and there was no penis, I'd hit it.


:hb


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* This is a fucking boxing show. The name 'Legends of the Ring' decieved me. I forgot anyone gave a shit about boxing anymore.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I think me might of contributed to it


nope.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* This is a fucking boxing show. The name 'Legends of the Ring' decieved me. I forgot anyone gave a shit about boxing anymore.


:lmao

VS I believe? They try so hard to be a sports channel but they're not.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> nope.


alright


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate boxing


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I have suddenly become over interested in WCW, need media


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like Foxy Boxing though.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: I was a post in my first life and Ive progressed to being the poster.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Don't really got anything to do


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks like the Yankees are winning again :hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

nolo king said:


> Truth: I was a post in my first life and Ive progressed to being the poster.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Looks like the Yankees are winning again :hb


Still 4th Place in the division. :hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I quite enjoy the song 'Reborn', by Stone Sour.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Don't really got anything to do


Watch Chuck Liddell get PunkD


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^When?Where?How?

I'll probably get Backlash


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Still 4th Place in the division. :hb


Meaningless in April, get back to me in September when Boston is in third behind Toronto again.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338116-womens-title-changes-twice-house-show.html
WTF?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I quite enjoy the song 'Reborn', by Stone Sour.


what genre are they?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^When?Where?How?
> 
> I'll probably get Backlash


now on mtv


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth: *Listening to Homicide's music *(The Truth):agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> what genre are they?


Hard Rock/Metal.

So, probably not for you. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> now on mtv


thanks

Dammit, it just ended


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Meaningless in April, get back to me in September when Boston is in third behind Toronto again.


Go fall down



> Truth - I quite enjoy the song 'Reborn', by Stone Sour.


Did you see the Threat Down last night?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hard Rock/Metal.
> 
> So, probably not for you. :side:



I'm trying to get into other genres


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I just shaved my head bald. I really look better with hair. In a couple of weeks it will be back to a nice form.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Did you see the Threat Down last night?


Nope. I missed the entire show sadly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm trying to get into other genres


Have you tried the Offspring?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm trying to get into other genres


Give 'em a listen, then. :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Have you tried the Offspring?


nope I'll check them out


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nope. I missed the entire show sadly.


*BEARS*


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

My initials spell car.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I look like Kane's son with my bald head.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> *BEARS*


Wasn't that baby bear .5 on the threatdown recently?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> My initials spell car.


Chris Amare Robinson right?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Anthony Rodriguez? :side: Just takin a guess


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Nope to both of you.

Christopher Alexander (Hate my middle name) Ruiz

Don't stalk me please.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

The YAnkees bullpen is a joke.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Wasn't that baby bear .5 on the threatdown recently?


idk


Bears were the #1 Threat last night.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I conduct serious business over the internet all the time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Nope to both of you.
> 
> Christopher Alexander (Hate my middle name) Ruiz
> 
> Don't stalk me please.


I think everyone hates their middle name.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> The YAnkees bullpen is a joke.


I like it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone wanna tell me what happened to Lidell on punkD? I missed it :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

That stone sour song wasn't bad, i'm still not a fan of random screaming though


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Anyone wanna tell me what happened to Lidell on punkD? I missed it :$


Dana White (UFC President) was involved in a "hit and run" and the cops tried to pin it on Liddell. Liddell got pissed until they finally said he was PunkD. That was the gist of it anyway.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dana White (UFC President) was involved in a "hit and run" and the cops tried to pin it on Liddell. Liddell got pissed until they finally said he was PunkD. That was the gist of it anyway.


Not bad, I'll check it out if there's a re-run of it

I remember seeing the one with Triple H on it a long time ago


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Didn't look at the spoilers for this week's ECW.

Actually, into the show tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin got Punked before.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Not bad, I'll check it out if there's a re-run of it
> 
> I remember seeing the one with Triple H on it a long time ago


I think Cena is getting PunkD next week.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Austin got Punked before.


and he was about to whoop ass


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think everyone hates their middle name.


Nah mines Lee, can't go wrong with that.

I hate my son's middle name though, Jayman. I had it picked for his first name thank god I changed my mind.

Nothing wrong with Alexander


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think Cena is getting PunkD next week.


I'll possibly check it out if I remember. I used to watch the show frequently and then i just stopped after a while


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

My Initials are SAH

Anyone who can guess my middle name gets a cookie


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

My initals are BJL, re-arrange them and you get JBL :$


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

My initials are MBU. If you re-arrange them you get... BUM

Truth: I just bought lifetime o_o


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> My Initials are SAH
> 
> Anyone who can guess my middle name gets a cookie




Alex
Aaron
AJ
apple :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> My initals are BJL, re-arrange them and you get JBL :$


your first two initials impeached a president


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just posted in AMP's thread about TNA fearing Ring of Honor.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> My Initials are SAH
> 
> Anyone who can guess my middle name gets a cookie


...Andy?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> My Initials are SAH
> 
> Anyone who can guess my middle name gets a cookie


Asshole?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> your first two intials is a sex act


I know :$.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> My Initials are SAH
> 
> Anyone who can guess my middle name gets a cookie


Anferne 

I thought you went on a gift giving spree? Where was my gift


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Just posted in AMP's thread about TNA fearing Ring of Honor.


You read the ECW spoilers? :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> My Initials are SAH
> 
> Anyone who can guess my middle name gets a cookie


Alexander?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Just posted in AMP's thread about TNA fearing Ring of Honor.


Sweet, I'll check it out now. At least I know you're on my side


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Asshole?


Get Sodomized :agree:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - JOW are my initals. My middle name is Oscar. :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> You read the ECW spoilers? :lmao


Yea it sounds weird that they're doing that shit so early booking team needs to slow the hell down.



> Sweet, I'll check it out now. At least I know you're on my side


I pretty much think TNA logic is all fucked up and like WCW said they don't know how to run a wrestling company.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - JOW are my initals. My middle name is Oscar. :side:


My grandmother hated her middle name so my middle name and my mom's middle name are french


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Get Sodomized :agree:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Get on MSN


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: Bought the Ric Flair & The Four Horsemen DVD today along with Summerslam 2006 for $25, not a bad deal at all. I'll probably watch the Four Horsemen gig tonight as it has been raved about for awhile now, I just had to get my hands on it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

M.W. said:


> Truth: Bought the Ric Flair & The Four Horsemen DVD today along with Summerslam 2006 for $25, not a bad deal at all. I'll probably watch the Four Horsemen gig tonight as it has been raved about for awhile now, I just had to get my hands on it.


Alright, I now beleive I am the only person without the Horseman DVD :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

M.W. said:


> Truth: Bought the Ric Flair & The Four Horsemen DVD today along with Summerslam 2006 for $25, not a bad deal at all. I'll probably watch the Four Horsemen gig tonight as it has been raved about for awhile now, I just had to get my hands on it.


That DVD is greatness you'll love it.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: ECW is on!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I thought Mitch was Monty for a second, with that avatar. :$

Truth - Watching UFC 61. Tito just destroyed Ken.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Alright, I now beleive I am the only person without the Horseman DVD :$


So go buy it you idiot <3

I'm going to think MW is Monty now


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So go buy it you idiot <3
> 
> I'm going to think MW is Monty now


I'm nearly broke since I bought the Xbox 360 plus I'm planning on getting some UFC DVDs :$. I'll get it eventully though


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Need an opinion on which gif is better.

This one:









or this:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm nearly broke since I bought the Xbox 360 plus I'm planning on getting some UFC DVDs :$. I'll get it eventully though




Four Horseman > UFC


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao @ Wasting money on UFC DVD's


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I'm nearly broke since I bought the Xbox 360 plus I'm planning on getting some UFC DVDs :$. I'll get it eventully though


At least give the documentary a download.

To AIW, the opening video. Laura looks meh as superwoman. Your avatar is hot even though Mila > Laura. You should get a GIF from that same scene with Jessica, Laura, and Mila. That = Ratings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao @ Wasting money on UFC DVD's


you watch 24 last night?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't like where this 24 season is going to be honest.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> At least give the documentary a download.
> 
> To AIW, the opening video. Laura looks meh as superwoman. Your avatar is hot even though Mila > Laura. You should get a GIF from that same scene with Jessica, Laura, and Mila. That = Ratings.


I will probably be downloading it soon when I got time. Right now I got a promo to write for BTB WC


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> you watch 24 last night?


Yes.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Ummm....

Im not to sure about what I should post. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Ummm....
> 
> Im not to sure about what I should post. :$


Say your gonna give all your points to the next person to rep you, I dont have to spread rep right now


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Say your gonna give all your points to the next person to rep you, I dont have to spread rep right now


why waste his time he should just give them to me


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallin said:


> I don't like where this 24 season is going to be honest.


I thought last nights episode was meh (Chloe going bitching again = ratings though) but the season overall I have enjoyed. It's flew by too, I didn't realize that there are only 4 episodes left. Nothing touches season 1 though.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Ill give all my points to the 4th person that reps me.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I thought last nights episode was meh (Chloe going bitching again = ratings though) but the season overall I have enjoyed. It's flew by too, I didn't realize that there are only 4 episodes left. Nothing touches season 1 though.


I'm actually starting to get fed up with Chloe as a character in general. Anyway, yeah Season 1 is untouchable....I thought 3 was awesome too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

24 The Movie will = Big Box Office Blockbuster


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: watching a Ric Flair promo from WCW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: watching a Ric Flair promo from WCW


There's a 99% chance it's the best promo you've ever seen.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Ill give all my points to the 4th person that reps me.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> 24 The Movie will = Big Box Office Blockbuster


It would be awesome if the actual movie lasted 24 hours.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: ANZAC day 

O'll be playing some two-up soon


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4010390-post52.html


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It would be awesome if the actual movie lasted 24 hours.


That would be fucking sick. And they had intervals for people to like get drinks and go to the toilet and stuff.

Truth: They are currently making a Hitman movie based on the game


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> There's a 99% chance it's the best promo you've ever seen.


Truth: that is true, Need more Flair promos


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I was about to change my avatar but photobucket isn't loading. Looks like I'm keepin it


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

they're just so damn entertaining 

*looks at quote in signature*


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: If WWE auctioned off Balls Mahoney's shorts, Mick Foley's flannel, and the Brooklyn Brawler's t-shirt as a package deal....whoever won would have one hell of an outfit.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Use Imagshack or your computer for Avatars


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: If WWE auctioned off Balls Mahoney's shorts, Mick Foley's flannel, and the Brooklyn Brawler's t-shirt as a package deal....whoever won would have one hell of an outfit.


You'd need Jerry Lawler's crown to top it off.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Use Imagshack or your computer for Avatars


The avatar I wanna use is stored in my photobucket account, so I don't have it on my computer to upload or use


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4010390-post52.html


QFT

Hell yeah Evolution, I'd be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Evolution said:


> they're just so damn entertaining
> 
> *looks at quote in signature*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Benoit/Finlay is **** at the most.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Benoit/Finlay is **** at the most.


I concur with this assessment.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: The Bulls beat the Heat for the second game in a row, we're winning the Title this year.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The fact that if that actually happened it would be so damn funny that it would probably make it better than anything else on that show for the night.

:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I concur with this assessment.


Nice concurrence.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice concurrence.


I concur

The Teacher sucks


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Evolution said:


> The fact that if that actually happened it would be so damn funny that it would probably make it better than anything else on that show for the night.
> 
> :agree:



That would be moment of the year


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I concur
> 
> The Teacher sucks


Why do you say this


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I concur
> 
> The Teacher sucks


The Genius > The Teacher


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

M.W. said:


> Truth: The Bulls beat the Heat for the second game in a row, we're winning the Title this year.


:lmao 

If the Bulls hold off Miami they will be too tried to take Detroit more then 6. Losing the 2 seed pretty much ended any NBA Finals hope.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Teacher > Vampire


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I find Benoit boring, but if I say it publicly I get the hell flamed out of me. Whatever happened to a little thing called opinion?

:shocked:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> Why do you say this


Because it's the truth.

To WCW, I don't know if you plan on listening to BTR tomorrow or listening to the show at a later date but just a head up, Tully Blanchard (WOOOO!) will be live in studio on tomorrow's show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because it's the truth.
> 
> To WCW, I don't know if you plan on listening to BTR tomorrow or listening to the show at a later date but just a head up, Tully Blanchard (WOOOO!) will be live in studio on tomorrow's show.


I heard that last night. It should be good.

Truth- JBL got Tully fired as a road agent.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Does anyone know if DDMac is a member over at the GamingRing forums?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: When Ric Flair blades, it makes emo's cringe.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Truth: When Ric Flair blades, it makes emo's cringe.


:lmao

That's going in my sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

_*[email protected]!!!!*_


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I take it you guys are watching ECW? We don't get it 'till Saturday afternoon. We don't get Raw until about 2 hours time and we used to get Smackdown on Friday before you guys but they changed it to Sunday afternoons. So even if I wanted to watch it'd probably be spoiled by the time I got to the T.V.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I heard that last night. It should be good.
> 
> Truth- JBL got Tully fired as a road agent.


I hope Tully shoots on him. Vito on the show hates JBL because of how he acts backstage, hopefully they'll spend a good 20 minutes ripping on him.

That reminds me, on top of praising HBK, slamming TNA, talking about the headless Mirko, with Tully in studio...THEY'LL TALK HORSEMEN AND THE DVD!!!!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Does anyone know if DDMac is a member over at the GamingRing forums?


Update on this...

Because if not, a super mod over there just plagiarized his "Pissing Away Money: Kurt Angle vs. Sting" thread word for fuckin' word.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hope Tully shoots on him. Vito on the show hates JBL because of how he acts backstage, hopefully they'll spend a good 20 minutes ripping on him.
> 
> That reminds me, on top of praising HBK, slamming TNA, talking about the headless Mirko, with Tully in studio...THEY'LL TALK HORSEMEN AND THE DVD!!!!!!!


~!!!~!~!~!~!~!~!~

Sounds like a good show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Update on this...
> 
> Because if not, a super mod over there just plagiarized his "Pissing Away Money: Kurt Angle vs. Sting" thread word for fuckin' word.


link (put it in your sig or something)


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> link (put it in your sig or something)


Done.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Done.


Bleh, I gotta join.

PM Mac (or wait til he enters this thread) and see if it's him. If not, PM the admin or another SMod on the site and tell them the situation. Hopefully they'll properly handle it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Done.


Ugh, you gotta sign up


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: Im going to close my eyes, lie in bed and travel to the future, whilst you losers are stuck in the past telling the truth!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- ECW sucked. *yawn*

I fully expect people to get really pissed over how they're using Punk in the New Breed, but the storyline is going to be that he joined them just so he could break them up from the inside. The only real problem is how quickly they're doing it.

It easily could have been spread out over a couple of months, rather than a few weeks.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Frankie Kazarian is better than Chris Hero.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

John, Mac's not from Austrailia  I don't think thats him


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I would doubt it's him in the first place because he doesn't really post in the VG section here does he? You would think a SMod of another VG Forum would at least post in this forums VG section.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I would doubt it's him in the first place because he doesn't really post in the VG section here does he? You would think a SMod of another VG Forum would at least post in this forums VG section.


Yeah, I've never seen him in the VG section here


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Don't worry, I exposed him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Plagiarism is wrong mmmkay.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Not me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ We didnt think it was you, unless your really from Austrailia and a huge video game fan :side:



WCW said:


> Don't worry, I exposed him.


Who's lawl's?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

You should feel somewhat flattered, Mac. If a respected super mod over at another forum felt the need to use your wrestling post word for word, you must be doing something right. :agree:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Not me.


That is a crazy chair shot :shocked:

I didn't realise how much I love that match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I owned that dude.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> You should feel somewhat flattered, Mac. If a respected super mod over at another forum felt the need to use your wrestling post word for word, you must be doing something right. :agree:


Balla' 

Pointing out stupidity = Ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I just stumbled upon that shit too. I was looking over there originally for some SVR2008 news. :lmao


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm going to be working on a column about John Cena, I know theres enough threads on him, but this column I will be working on will be for real legitimate logical discussion and not bashing or hate.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I just stumbled upon that shit too. I was looking over there originally for some SVR2008 news. :lmao


:lmao sweet


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> I'm going to be working on a column about John Cena, I know theres enough threads on him, but this column I will be working on will be for real legitimate logical discussion and not bashing or hate.



It's just going to turn into Cena hate


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4010776-post2.html

Howie Mandel is a genius.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Chris Heel said:


> I'm going to be working on a column about John Cena, I know theres enough threads on him, but this column I will be working on will be for real legitimate logical discussion and not bashing or hate.


Good intentions but it never works.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Just watched the Unforgiven TLC Match between Cena and Edge again. There was one noticeable ridiculous spot: that being John Cena hitting the FU on the ladder onto Edge's body. After slamming the ladder from the FU position onto Edge's sternum, Jim Ross made a remark to the same extent as "BAH GAWD! What a physically brutal move there by John Cena!", even though the fact of the matter is that it looked pretty weak. I just couldn't stop laughing at that.

By the way, ***1/4 rating from me on that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Byre, edit your post that quoted my link.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4010776-post2.html
> 
> Howie Mandel is a genius.


I mark for that guys WWE section posts I am really drunk right now though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> I'm going to be working on a column about John Cena, I know theres enough threads on him, but this column I will be working on will be for real legitimate logical discussion and not bashing or hate.


If you put it in the WWE section, it will turn into bashing, hate, one word comments, whatever. Now if you put it in the TNA (or rants) section, you may get discussion 

Seriously, everyone bashes the TNA section but good discussion actually happens there, unlike the WWE sections. Aint that right Mac?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/338133-funny-picture-thread.html#post4010797

There needs to be a rule where you need to have a certain amount of posts before you can make a thread. That would solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

yay or nay?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

We got the thread closed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/338133-funny-picture-thread.html#post4010797
> 
> There needs to be a rule where you need to have a certain amount of posts before you can make a thread. That would solve a lot of problems.


Holt suggested that in the staff forum but it was shot down for numerous reasons.

I can't wait to see that guy address us and the situation if he ever does at GR. Good work Diesel, you're the new Delfin.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Well I'm out guys. Off to play some Battlefield 2


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/338133-funny-picture-thread.html#post4010797
> 
> There needs to be a rule where you need to have a certain amount of posts before you can make a thread. That would solve a lot of problems.


LOL right now I am simpleton but that is funny. I have a shit load of posts and still when I consider it I can't remember the last thread I made.

The Suns are killing LAL as I expected.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Evolution said:


> yay or nay?


YAY


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *Holt suggested that in the staff forum but it was shot down for numerous reasons.*
> 
> I can't wait to see that guy address us and the situation if he ever does at GR. Good work Diesel, you're the new Delfin.


Just one reason, cuz Im a *****


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Just one reason, cuz Im a *****


But didn't Bubba shoot it down? Black on Black violence is just wrong.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Here, hi everyone


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

sup


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> But didn't Bubba shoot it down? Black on Black violence is just wrong.


Pfft, was just going along with his white mastas


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Great Heroes banner Holt. I am glad they are back to showing new episodes for now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Pfft, was just going along with his white mastas


That makes sense.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Is Heroes a one season thing?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Pfft, was just going along with his white mastas


If it makes you feel any better, in the Aqua Teen movie, some CIA agents accidently kill Lincoln and it affects history, so the whities were slaves.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Get on MSN, Holt!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JP is a wimp


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Invasions = ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

To everyone involved at GR, that guy posted a short little message in Member Announcements


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> If it makes you feel any better, in the Aqua Teen movie, some CIA agents accidently kill Lincoln and it affects history, so the whities were slaves.



awesome


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Get on MSN, Holt!


not a fan of clusterfuck convos


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> not a fan of clusterfuck convos


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It was nice while it lasted.:sad:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

truth I banned my first member  

gave him this avatar too.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Sleep = Now

Night, all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> It was nice while it lasted.:sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> truth I banned my first member
> 
> gave him this avatar too.


I call the next moron


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


>


The whole Mac situation.

Truth-I think I'm seeing things, but the poster "The Dreamer" from WF is a mod over there. Assuming this is the same person.:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The whole Mac situation.
> 
> Truth-I think I'm seeing things, but the poster "The Dreamer" from WF is a mod over there. Assuming this is the same person.:lmao


Does he have a certain drop down list?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

your mother was a squirrel then i beat that bitch down with a bat and fucked her in the ass


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> your mother was a squirrel then i beat that bitch down with a bat and fucked her in the ass


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


>


Did you adopt Cali's trademark


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Does he have a certain drop down list?


Yes he does. "Reasons why Sting didnt come to WWE". Or something like that. And he also had Rey Mysterio without a mask in his sig.

One of you guys use to laugh at him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yes he does. "Reasons why Sting didnt come to WWE". Or something like that. And he also had Rey Mysterio without a mask in his sig.
> 
> One of you guys use to laugh at him.


Maybe he plagiarized IT!

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Did you adopt Cali's trademark


No, I'm just actually confused when I use it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RAPWNED~!!!!!!1


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That other forum sucks. Speaking of sucking, I'm watching the Lakers "play basketball"


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Raped + Owned = Rapwned.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That other forum sucks. Speaking of sucking, I'm watching the Lakers "play basketball"


Me too. It's good to be a Suns fan when they're playing the Lakers.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Me too. It's good to be a Suns fan when they're playing the Lakers.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


>


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> No, I'm just actually confused when I use it.


You have been confused a lot lately

Truth: looking for something to listen too


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The servers were acting "bad ass" for a while.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Me too. It's good to be a Suns fan when they're playing the Lakers.


I'm not really a hardcore NBA fan or anything but if I had to pick then the Suns would be my favorite team. Mainly because of the way they play and Nash, who is the fucking man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Raped + Owned = Rapwned.


Rapwned < Owened


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: The servers were acting "bad ass" for a while.



:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I now so little about nba I had never heard of the suns before


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Rapwned < Owened


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

How come all the WCW media I find is in bad quality


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> How come all the WCW media I find is in bad quality


Probably because it's WCW.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: on MSN.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> How come all the WCW media I find is in bad quality


Because WCW never put out a single DVD despite the fact that even ECW was putting out DVDs for at least a year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Mickie James won the women's championship at a house show in Paris in a triple threat match, then dropped it back to Melina in 3 minutes. :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Bad quality is better than not having it at all.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Probably because it's WCW.





WCW said:


> Because WCW never put out a single DVD despite the fact that even ECW was putting out DVDs for at least a year.


 

Oh well I'll take what I can find


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have ECW Heatwave 1998 on DVD.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- Mickie James won the women's championship at a house show in Paris in a triple threat match, then dropped it back to Melina in 3 minutes. :lmao


She'll win at Backlash (Arbys)


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm looking for some old school wrestling matches I heard ric flair had great matches with ricky steamboat what matches of theirs should I download? and what other very good old school matches I should get I requested curt hennig vs nick bockwincle(sp?) I seen a highlight of their feud and their matches in the awa looked great. thanks for any help


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WWE are retarded. They no longer have a women;s or cruiserweight division.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Suns should be arrested, because they are killing the Lakers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I'm looking for some old school wrestling matches I heard ric flair had great matches with ricky steamboat what matches of theirs should I download? and what other very good old school matches I should get I requested curt hennig vs nick bockwincle(sp?) I seen a highlight of their feud and their matches in the awa looked great. thanks for any help


Go buy The Ultimate Ric Flair collection.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> The Suns should be arrested, because they are killing the Lakers.


Kobe should be arrested for homicide, because he's killing his team.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I'm looking for some old school wrestling matches I heard ric flair had great matches with ricky steamboat what matches of theirs should I download? and what other very good old school matches I should get I requested curt hennig vs nick bockwincle(sp?) I seen a highlight of their feud and their matches in the awa looked great. thanks for any help



Here's a thread with a Ric Flair vs Steamboat match

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wcw/320333-ric-flair-vs-ricky-steamboat-chi-town-rumble.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Kobe should be arrested for homicide, because he's killing his team.


Right now, Kobe is the Suns' best player. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4010998-post1.html

Poster of the year


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao at the Suns fans cheering because Kobe got hurt.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: The SlaM's gonna cut a promo on Flash and Rajah by day break.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao at the Suns fans cheering because Kobe got hurt.


You ever been to Phoenix? Them cheering that didn't suprise me at all.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

sweet thanks


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I would cheer if Kobe got hurt as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> You ever been to Phoenix? Them cheering that didn't suprise me at all.


Never been to Phoenix but they've got nothing on Philly fans.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I hate that people put up files on megaupload.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted some Heroes gifs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: The SlaM's gonna cut a promo on Flash and Rajah by day break.




I know you don't like Rob, but I wanted to put him in somehow. And Monty put it together. Sorry.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Never been to Phoenix but they've got nothing on Philly fans.


True dat.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4011003-post86.html

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would love to have a forums with these severs to bad to make a forum with them it's 40 to 50 bucks a month.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4011003-post86.html
> 
> :lmao


Pyro is spewing his "This match was better than _____'s career" BS, but I want to see him rip into that guy.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Headliner said:


> I know you don't like Rob, but I wanted to put him in somehow. And Monty put it together. Sorry.


I actually found it to be a nice unpredictable addition. No need for appologies. 

I'm sure later down the road Rob can try and screw me, we'll have a match with the CEO of WWF on the line vs me being allowed to be funny for a month.

Then a tag-team can make a one-off cameo by interfering in the match. Who this mystery team would screw over would also be something unpredictable.

Or something like that... 

A SlaM vs P1: Wedgie on a Pole match would be rockin too!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks like pyro doesn't understand that people have different opinions.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Pyro is spewing his "This match was better than _____'s career" BS, but I want to see him rip into that guy.


Pyro annoys me with those comments. I'm glad he stays out of the TNA section.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Looks like pyro doesn't understand that people have different opinions.


It seems like that sometimes, but he does. He says what he says, but just because he doesn't say "that's just my opinion" and he's in a position of authority, people think that he's forcing his opinion.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek said:


> It seems like that sometimes, but he does. He says what he says, but just because he doesn't say "that's just my opinion" and he's in a position of authority, people think that he's forcing his opinion.


plus he's used to his sheep agreeing with him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Arn Anderson is a top contender in a lot of things!!!!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

nolo king is banned :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: bored

why was nolo king banned


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have yet to read the new WWF show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Arn Anderson is a top contender in a lot of things!!!!!


Even being a Pervert! Anything!

Yes, he does have the sheep. But, most of them see that he has some power, so they latch onto what he likes and hope that it means that it gets them on his good side.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Holt isn't a mod anymore


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - 'Countdown To Extinction' is an awesome album.

Especially the version with the bonus tracks, since it has the demo verson of SOD, which is godly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NOOOO NOLO KING IS BANNED


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> Holt isn't a mod anymore


I hope that's a glitch or he's going blue (which would be lame since RM deserves it more). This is weird. Nolo King gets banned, Holt isn't a mod, what the hell is next?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Holt's name is still in the staff section but it isn't highlighted anymore


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

would of been funny if some one bought nolo king a membership then he got banned. 


No surprise he got banned just took way too long.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holt's getting the UnholyDragon treatment. (The EPW Mod)

Truth-Watching American Gladiators on ESPN classic.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> NOOOO NOLO KING IS BANNED


Why?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hope that's a glitch or he's going blue (which would be lame since RM deserves it more). This is weird. Nolo King gets banned, Holt isn't a mod, *what the hell is next?*


Liddell/Jackson, that's what's next.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Holt's name is still in the staff section but it isn't highlighted anymore


The mod bar is gone as well. His sig has also been reduced to links (when you see his posts).


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The way Holts username looks it does look like a glitch I'm sure it will be fixed soon enough.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did he ask to be de-modded?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Liddell/Jackson, that's what's next.


That's not for another month 

the anticipation is killing me. I wish the undercard was a bit stronger though. Still looking forward to seeing Jardine fight.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's not for another month
> 
> the anticipation is killing me. I wish the undercard was a bit stronger though. Still looking forward to seeing Jardine fight.


Do you have the rumored full card?

I think I remember reading somewhere that Karo is fighting, which is awesome.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Watching the greatest television show ever.



Spoiler



The Wonder Years.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

American Gladiators was the shit. I miss this show. I gotta start watching everyday.

Nitro vs Titan!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Arn Anderson is a top contender in a lot of things~!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> American Gladiators was the shit. I miss this show. I gotta start watching everyday.
> 
> Nitro vs Titan!!!


I marked out when I heard ESPN classic was picking it up. I'm watching it now too.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I made a regretful post yesterday


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek said:


> Did he ask to be de-modded?


No way. plus if he were de-modded by him asking or him getting pusnished he was a paid member so it would have gone back to being a paid member not nothing like it is which make me belive it's a glitch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> I marked out when I heard ESPN classic was picking it up. I'm watching it now too.


I'm marking out right now. Its been so long since I saw this.

Blaze!! 

American Gladiators > TNA


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Did he ask to be de-modded?


Not in the staff forum. He may have PMed Rajah, I don't know. I'm thinking something happened with him and nolo that got him de-modded and nolo banned. Meh, I shouldn't jump to conclusion and just wait for a hopeful explanation. 

To Diesel:



> -Chuck Liddell (#1 Light Heavyweight in the World)* vs. Quinton Jackson (#8 Light Heavyweight in the World)*
> -Karo Parisyan (#7 Welterweight in the World)* vs. Josh Burkman
> -Ivan Salaverry vs. Terry Martin
> -Keith Jardine vs. Houston Alexander
> ...


Forgot Karo was fighting, that helps the card out as well.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> No way. plus if he were de-modded by him asking or him getting pusnished he was a paid member so it would have gone back to being a paid member not nothing like it is which make me belive it's a glitch.


True about the paid membership thing, you're probably right.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

New Usertitle.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Seems like it was a glitch as Holt is a mod again. I still want to know happened with nolo though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Seems like it was a glitch as Holt is a mod again. I still want to know happened with nolo though.


He should have taken the membership.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Instead of getting a paid membership, he got something more suited to his character.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> American Gladiators was the shit. I miss this show. I gotta start watching everyday.
> 
> Nitro vs Titan!!!


Nitro = no ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Nitro = no ratings


Matches don't tell stories.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Johnny Nitro = no ratings


*Fixed*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He should have taken the membership.


He could have still been perm. banned although he probably wouldn't have been. It had to be something semi-serious because there's no warning for it and despite his views on wrestling, nolo was never one to get out of line.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Here, hi everyone


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I now want a Wonder Years banner. Anybody up for it?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Downloading a bunch of matches to burn onto dvds.

Hi Knightmace 


If I made you one p1 you most won't like it that's why I only to banners for my self no one else likes them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Gary, you still didn't give the dude credit after you said you would. DONT PLAGERIZE PLEASE. That gives GR a bad name, not just because you're a super-mod, but because it forces us to either do something or basically be OK with it, which we are not. I consider this scolding a worthy enough punishment for you.


That sucks for Grendill who is going to lose his spot. All that guy got was "a scolding"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> *Fixed*


Anyone bearing that name hence creating a rememberance of Johnny Nitro's existance = no ratings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Matches don't tell stories.


Neither do books, movies, or any other form of entertainment.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That sucks for Grendill who is going to lose his spot. All that guy got was "a scolding"


Grendill's wasn't even bad compared to this dude's.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Kevin Arnold=Ratings


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

That was an interesting few minutes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That sucks for Grendill who is going to lose his spot. All that guy got was "a scolding"


Grendrill isn't losing his spot anymore unless things changed.


Pyro™ said:


> Anyone bearing that name hence creating a rememberance of Johnny Nitro's existance = no ratings.


WCW Nitro & American Gladiator's Nitro > Johnny Nitro. Take it or leave it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Grendill's wasn't even bad compared to this dude's.


They're equal to me as it's really the same thing. What made this guys worse was that one dumbass who kept saying "it's not like he claimed it was his. You guys assumed, which was dumb." 

Grendill was an idiot with his as well saying "I don't see how it's wrong as it's not in the WF Rules or the BTB Rules"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is Nolo banned........FOREVER~!?!??!?!?!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:
 

> Grendrill isn't losing his spot anymore unless things changed.


Why not? He already said he would step down and it was a majority BTB decision. Is backing out of it or something. And how the fuck do you always know these things? (No using the Meltzliner excuse )

I thought we lost you there for a second Holt


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Downloading a bunch of matches to burn onto dvds.
> 
> Hi Knightmace
> 
> ...


Hey Frankie wassup


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The last event of the show. The eliminator!!!


AMPLine4Life said:


> Why not? He already said he would step down and it was a majority BTB decision. Is backing out of it or something. And how the fuck do you always know these things? (No using the Meltzliner excuse )
> 
> I thought we lost you there for a second Holt


Look at that BTB thread again and you'll see why


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why not? He already said he would step down and it was a majority BTB decision. Is backing out of it or something. And how the fuck do you always know these things? (No using the Meltzliner excuse )
> *
> I thought we lost you there for a second Holt *


Yea well, imagine my reaction


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is Nolo banned........FOREVER~!?!??!?!?!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm doing good just about to go to sleep soon watching ecw.

How are you knightmace?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao some lady gets injured during the eliminator and the first thing the interviewer asks is where her last name came from.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Rajah didn't accept Grendrill's resignation.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am not sure whether or not to bet on Backlash.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is Nolo banned........FOREVER~!?!??!?!?!


Has anyone ever really been banned FOREVER~!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> :lmao some lady gets injured during the eliminator and the first thing the interviewer asks is where her last name came from.


I know. The gladiator screwed her out the match.:lmao

This dude got killed in the eliminator.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> The last event of the show. The eliminator!!!
> 
> Look at that BTB thread again and you'll see why


Bah, I thought it was done for after Wolfy closed it. I'm surprised Szumi hasn't started a rant about it yet. I only wanted him removed from being a mod so I don't have to deal with that horrible sig anymore, oh well.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I AM SlaM said:


> Has anyone ever really been banned FOREVER~!?!??!?!?!


I'm pretty sure a few people have been banned...FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Wooo, rocky64 finally gave me a reason to temp. ban him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^Good. He sucks.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Bah, I thought it was done for after Wolfy closed it. I'm surprised Szumi hasn't started a rant about it yet. I only wanted him removed from being a mod so I don't have to deal with that horrible sig anymore, oh well.


He would of still had a membership. So we would of still had to suffer. And yea, I wanted to see Szumi's reaction too. He reacted I'm sure. Just wasn't public.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wooo, rocky64 finally gave me a reason to temp. ban him.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^Good. He sucks.
> 
> He would of still had a membership. So we would of still had to suffer. And yea, I wanted to see Szumi's reaction too. He reacted I'm sure. Just wasn't public.


I was hoping that Rajah would have listened to me when I said "de-modded and text only sig" Non-public reactions = no ratings


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I'm doing good just about to go to sleep soon watching ecw.
> 
> How are you knightmace?


I'm doing good, just went to the store and bought something.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Has anyone ever really been banned FOREVER~!?!??!?!?!


Patrick Ewing...........~!!!!!!!



> Wooo, rocky64 finally gave me a reason to temp. ban him.


Nice, His post in your thread made me lollercoaster


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

rocky64 went out in a way that would make Kent Jones proud. :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

what btb thread are you guys talking about?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/338102-playboy-vixens-maryse-2007-censored.html


What a moron:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

New avatar.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I've handed out 2 warnings today, I'm on a mean streak.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I was hoping that Rajah would have listened to me when I said "de-modded and text only sig" Non-public reactions = no ratings


LOL. I'm sure everyone would agree that its the worse sig on the forum. Or at least in the top 5. I wanted Szumi to make a rant. We need more rants about WF drama.:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> New avatar.


Same poster


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> what btb thread are you guys talking about?


I think they are talking about Gendrill and how he cheated in the world cup I think


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Same poster


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm out. Good night all.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> LOL. I'm sure everyone would agree that its the worse sig on the forum. Or at least in the top 5. I wanted Szumi to make a rant. We need more rants about WF drama.:sad:


Lax was going to make a rant awhile back when Grendill returned and there was a big uproar about BTB mods but never did. Maybe Szumi is planning a rant, we can only dream. 

His sig makes MVP Weedman talking about GF actually cool. At least MVP Weedman brings comedy with those stories and seems knowledgeable on some topics (despite incoherent posting) while that sig is just horrible to look at. I'm all for loving your girlfriend but do you really think a bunch of wrestling fans over the internet care?

Peace Derek


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bye Derek


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Buenos Tardes, Amigo


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lax was going to make a rant awhile back when Grendill returned and there was a big uproar about BTB mods but never did. Maybe Szumi is planning a rant, we can only dream.
> 
> His sig makes MVP Weedman talking about GF actually cool. At least MVP Weedman brings comedy with those stories and seems knowledgeable on some topics (despite incoherent posting) while that sig is just horrible to look at. I'm all for loving your girlfriend but do you really think a bunch of wrestling fans over the internet care?
> 
> Peace Derek


Yea I knew about the whole BTB thing (No suprise there). He should of made it. "When you have a problem, take it to rants".:side:

Grendrill wants to show her to the world.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MVP-Weedman has pissed me off recently


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> I think they are talking about Gendrill and how he cheated in the world cup I think


ok but where is the post or thread at?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea I knew about the whole BTB thing (No suprise there). He should of made it. "When you have a problem, take it to rants".:side:
> 
> Grendrill wants to show her to the world.


They were spamming up the BTB Discussion thread until I decided to step in. Then they at least took it to PMs.

He's like 14 though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They were spamming up the BTB Discussion thread until I decided to step in. Then they at least took it to PMs.
> 
> He's like 14 though.


If your talking about Gendrill then it says that he is 20


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-BTB is a waste of time in my opinion.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They were spamming up the BTB Discussion thread until I decided to step in. Then they at least took it to PMs.
> 
> He's like 14 though.


Szumi's 14? Oh, I figured that.

Yea, you "put the foot down".


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-BTB is a waste of time in my opinion.


It's ok just a whole lot of work I enjoyed it while I had one with Hailsabin.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> ok but where is the post or thread at?


BTB forum then the world cup thread and it will day he cheated in one of those pages.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Szumi's 14? Oh, I figured that.
> 
> Yea, you "put the foot down".


I think Szumi is older than 14, not sure of his actual age though. I was speaking about Grendill, lol.

BTB actually kills time, not wastes it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> It's ok just a whole lot of work I enjoyed it while I had one with Hailsabin.


I was about to start one up at one point but I got through typing a half show and decided fuck this.


----------



## MIZ (Aug 8, 2006)

BTB consumes it :$ Im starting to get sick of it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I haven't been in the BTB section in a while I wonder if BTW's thread is still active the first few shows where great.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I have only had one attempt at BTB so far and it didn't last long, just gets boring but I still might come back


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Miz said:


> BTB consumes it :$ Im starting to get sick of it.


I'm actually starting to get sick of mine as well and I haven't started it yet 

I think it's because exams are here though. Once it's the summer I'll be dying to kill time with BTB.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I haven't been in the BTB section in a while I wonder if BTW's thread is still active the first few shows where great.


It's not, but he'll be back.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I met Al Snow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder what would happen if the BTB section was deleted. Where would the "BTB posters" go? (Who happen to be unknown in some cases)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> BTB forum then the world cup thread and it will day he cheated in one of those pages.


I looked over 20 pages and still can't find it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I wonder what would happen if the BTB section was deleted. Where would the "BTB posters" go? (Who happen to be unknown in some cases)


To another site. I don't really know too many posters who are strictly BTB though except Szumi. I think FD and kane01 might be as well. Other than them most post around.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Randy Orton is the man.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> To another site. I don't really know too many posters who are strictly BTB though except Szumi. I think FD and kane01 might be as well. Other than them most post around.


True. They could always switch over to E-Fed. The rants would be great. (Always gotta think of the rants:sad

Keep up the warnings and Flair posting and you'll have one on you.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wonder Years > Randy Orton


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching DX's original home video.


THEY HAD FILTHY MOUTHS~!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> True. They could always switch over to E-Fed. The rants would be great. (Always gotta think of the rants:sad
> 
> Keep up the warnings and Flair posting and you'll have one on you.


I'm trying damnit I'm trying.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm trying damnit I'm trying.


You're not trying hard enough. Turn tweener?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am about to post a link in my sig to one of the most bloody matches I have ever seen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> In theory, worked pro-wrestling has more advantages because you can manipulate outcomes to create stars. The great irony is that in 2006, the booking of UFC blew the booking of both WWE and TNA out of the water, and UFC had NO control over any outcomes.


QFT


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HHH always talking shit about Sgt. Slaughter in '97 = ratings


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

so where Grendrill's post's deleted?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> HHH always talking shit about Sgt. Slaughter in '97 = ratings


:agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I think my sig is over limits now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> You're not trying hard enough. Turn tweener?


A tweener is just a guy who isn't do his job right, like Edge.



> Arlovski came out to a song that may, in fact, have been performed by HATE BEAK. For those unaware, HATE BEAK is a heavy metal group whose lead singer is a parrot. Yes, a bird. This group rules.


I've got to hear some of their shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Arn Anderson is a top contender in a lot of things~!111!!!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

EDIT: Fuck


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Randy Orton got sent home from the UK tour this week. Apparently he trashed a hotel room. What a moron. I was just reading an article about him and his wife, and their giant house out on the country club, and here he is risking all of that by being a fuck-up. We were told if anything went down it wouldn't happen until later in the week, and at press time we were told he was being fined and not even suspended, so he'll be working the PPV on Sunday. Vince is terrified of letting anyone go to TNA, which is why there has been tremendous heat on guys like Carlito for interviews that they've done and few are ever fired (though Carlito is doing jobs left and right, and Orton is almost certainly doing the job Sunday). The Kurt Angle situation was different because WWE didn't think there was any chance of him going to TNA and were actually terrified that he was going to die under their watch in the very, very near future. Orton is a moron, but there isn't that fear with him.


Orton in TNA = lower ratings


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^:lmao
Top Contender to go to Prison!


AMPLine4Life said:


> A tweener is just a guy who isn't do his job right, like Edge.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to hear some of their shit.


Oh yea. Nolo King's gospal.:sad:

edit-I'm not laughing at Angle. (Of course)


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Fluid Movement.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

hey p1 is it me or are we being ignored?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Top Contender to go to Prison!


Top contender to murder somebody!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

TNA's newest storyline:



> Jarrett has been taping his segments out of sequence so that he can rush home during the tapings to be with his wife, who is battling cancer and not doing well at all. This whole thing tears at me. On one hand, I can understand making some mention of the situation because otherwise there is no explanation for Jarrett tearing up during promos. On the other hand, I STRONGLY think that now that it has been mentioned once, it should not be mentioned again. One of the worst things I've ever seen in wrestling was the exploitation of the death of Eddy Guerrero. However, Guerrero died unexpectedly and the exploitation went from there. In this situation, they've got a guy who needs to be a babyface, and they're talking about his wife, who has a very real disease which really could result in her death. By speaking of it constantly on television, it's almost like it's becoming part of a storyline, and to me, that is even worse than a storyline built around someone who has died unexpectedly. At least in the latter case, it's something that has been created out of an unexpected event; in the former case, it feels like it's BUILDING towards an event, DEATH, that is very real and horribly tragic.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> hey p1 is it me or are we being ignored?


Nah I am just posting random shit. So I get ignored its not like its anything new or whatever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If you can make sense of this, you too can book TNA:



> The problem with the Jeff Jarrett babyface turn is this. The idea is for him to really be a babyface, but nobody buys it. And why should they? I think the office expected him to get a huge pop at War Games and on TV this past Thursday night, but it's not happening because they're trying to book a non-swerve in a company that does nothing but swerves on every single show. We've seen it with guys like Abyss, who seemingly turned babyface 50 times only to revert back to his heel ways, and even a few weeks back with Tomko. That was the dumbest, because they swerved a face turn THE WEEK BEFORE Jarrett, a heel forever, was supposed to come back and be accepted as a babyface for real.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA's newest storyline:


:lmao:$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow AMP that sounds horrible.:$


Killa CaLi said:


> Top contender to murder somebody!


Top Contender to be a...pervert!

I've said this before, but I love how Flair and Tully would talk about living the lifestyle, then Double A would randomly come in and talk about kicking someone's ass. Double A's promos=greatness.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If you can make sense of this, you too can book TNA:


CM Punk turns face more times than Abyss


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I just caught up on a couple of pages in this thread.

Damn Gendrill and his bitch are ugly!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> they're trying to book a non-swerve in a company that does nothing but swerves on every single show.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow AMP that sounds horrible.:$
> 
> Top Contender to be a...pervert!
> 
> I've said this before, but I love how Flair and Tully would talk about living the lifestyle, then Double A would randomly come in and talk about kicking someone's ass. Double A's promos=greatness.




Did you see the easter eggs from the Horsemen DVD I posted?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Did you see the easter eggs from the Horsemen DVD I posted?


Yea but I'm not sure if I have it on my favorites (like I was suppose to do). I wanted to check it out.:sad:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The Hardy's Blow.

Truth: I must get this Horesman DVD, unfortunately because Australia is shit, it probably won't be out for a little longer.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea but I'm not sure if I have it on my favorites (like I was suppose to do). I wanted to check it out.:sad:


Disc One

Easter Egg: Dusty Rhodes Talks about Arn Anderson and Tully Blanchard's decision to leave and their impact as Horsemen
How to find it: On disc one, go to the "Chapters" menu. Highlight "Arn & Tully Leave" and press the left arrow twice. The segment will then play. 

Easter Egg: Ric Flair Talks about Sting beating him and bischoff's reaction to it.
How to find it: On disc one, go to the "Chapters" menu. Highlight "The Four Horseman-1996" and press the left arrow twice. The segment will then play. 

Easter Egg: March 1987 Ric Flair TV Interview
How to find it: On disc one, go to the "Extras" menu. Highlight "Ric Flair-The Wildest Night in the Business" and press the left arrow twice. The segment will then play. 

Easter Egg: April 1986 Horsemen TV Interview Closing the show
How to find it: On disc one, go to the "Extras" menu. Highlight "The Four Horsemen Interviews" and press the left arrow twice. The segment will then play. 

Disc Two

Easter Egg: J.J. Dillon talks about the true story behind the ring
How to find it: On disc two, go to the "Extras" menu. Highlight "JJ Dillion's Ring" and press the left arrow twice. The segment will then play 


:hb


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi everyone.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mac should have just made this as the initial post in his thread:



> Sting challenged him to a match next week where the winner got the shot at Christian at the PPV. Yes, for free. I don't have the energy to rant.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^***** argument.


Killa CaLi said:


> Disc One
> 
> Easter Egg: Dusty Rhodes Talks about Arn Anderson and Tully Blanchard's decision to leave and their impact as Horsemen
> How to find it: On disc one, go to the "Chapters" menu. Highlight "Arn & Tully Leave" and press the left arrow twice. The segment will then play.
> ...


:hb:hb


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Shelton underused club-Phenomenal1, Hailsabin, IYF, Crossface, ADR LaVey, Mr. Monday Night, arjun14626rko, louballer5588, Red Flag, charismatic|enigma, -FANTASY-, GenerationNext6, LilHitman, thatznotcool, McQueen, watts63, dxforever, Brye, Keep_It_Fresh, KingKurt_UK, Cryme Tyme, CaptChristian, Metalic, bmxmadb53, crippler crossface, POD, SamoaJoe420, The CrucifiXioN, beantownboy76, PsychoticViper2000, Joe Hako, Pyro, 2Slick


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Shelton isn't underused at all. He's boring during the time he already gets.



Can't wait to get my RAW '96 set


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too bad dxforever asked to get banned. Being an idiot. He actually green repped me in his "ban me" rant saying he respected me.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Edit: @ Phenners: Noone gives a fuck about the Shelton under-used club. What about Cryme Tyme? Or perhaps RVD, or Carlito, or even to an extent CM Punk? THey are all much more entertaining than Shelton and they are all under-used.

SHUT UP!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I say I have no idea who dxforever is to be honest.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Too bad dxforever asked to get banned. Being an idiot. He actually green repped me in his "ban me" rant saying he respected me.





Killa CaLi said:


> dxforever said:
> 
> 
> > Killa CaLi said:
> ...


.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

TRUTH I joined these forums 3 years ago on april 25 2004.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner deserves to be mod.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I didn't know you liked Hogan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> .


:lmao sounds like something RedSilver (or "RS") would do. Speaking of, he red repped me for laughing at your statement "Richie77=no ratings". Almost lost my dignity.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Phenners deserves to be ignored *looks for ignore list*

Is my favourite poster, RedSilver back?

:hb:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Headliner deserves to be mod.


:lmao


> I didn't know you liked Hogan.


Who said I did?



> TRUTH I joined these forums 3 years ago on april 25 2004.


:hb


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Evolution deserves to be respected


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> TRUTH I joined these forums 3 years ago on april 25 2004.


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Headliner deserves to be mod.


According to DPSSF I would be a horrible choice & I am hated. Or I would be "a power abuser". But yea, lets not talk about that.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Headliner deserves to be mod.


 TESTIFY!



NastyNas said:


> TRUTH I joined these forums 3 years ago on april 25 2004.


  HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Who said I did?
> ...


Didn't dxforever say you were a stupid Hogan mark?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


thanks 


I can't believe I'm still here after three years.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao sounds like something RedSilver (or "RS") would do. Speaking of, he red repped me for laughing at your statement "Richie77=no ratings". Almost lost my dignity.





RS said:


> Yo Yo Yo. Sup my brother? Keepingz it realz on the biznip my shiznip? I just saw Brother ddmac whailing on some phat susie from the ghett0. Poor shiz. Peace out to the left and right.
> 
> Keep it real Brother.




I get these kinds of PMs everyday from all types of morons.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Evolution deserves to be respected


NOT!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I get these kinds of PMs everyday from all types of morons.


WTF?:lmao 

You could get him banned for constantly sending you PM's.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> TESTIFY!
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


Thanks


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Didn't dxforever say you were a stupid Hogan mark?


How would he know? I red repped him for a post he made bashing hogan for no reason.


I like him, but I don't mark


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ohhhh, so thats who red repped me for no reason. I couldn't put my finger on it.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Off to school. Cya.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> WTF?:lmao
> 
> You could get him banned for constantly sending you PM's.


Nah:lmao

Morons = ratings


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> How would he know? I red repped him for a post he made bashing hogan for no reason.
> 
> 
> I like him, but I don't mark


That clears things up 

Hmmmm, Hogan annoys me sometimes, if only he'd job to someone then maybe I wouldn't dislike him as much.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> NOT!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Phenners, I have more respect on this forum than you ever will.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Off to school. Cya.


have a great day.


me i'm off to bed. funny you just going to school and me just going to bed.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


>


http://www.michaelbach.de/ot/mot_adaptSpiral/index.html-


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TYSON AND AUSTIN~~~~!!! TYSON AND AUSTIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Good match. That was actually the first wrestling tape I ever watched when I was a kid.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4011455-post2618.html


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

**** 3/4 review


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4011455-post2618.html


With that post, you've now contributed more than P1 ever has. :hb


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I swear, you'd think he would of just left and rejoined by now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> With that post, you've now contributed more than P1 ever has. :hb


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The whole forum is dead at the moment.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I say you all suck.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That's flaming, be careful, you might get banned.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

> Phennerline
> I say you all suck.


I say you should go die already.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I'm going. Catch you guys later.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

.......


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Bye Evo.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Just bet 5000 on deadman for Bl.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Some asshole hb) repped me with this ugly mug...










If you feel I'm worthy of it, please help push that shit down the page!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh shit. I'm the fuckin champ bitches.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Should of bet more.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Nah my other 9000 points are going towards Lashley.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Oh shit. I'm the fuckin champ bitches.


Who on the globe couldn't defeat D-Lo Brown though? 

That earns no bragging rights. :agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am the champ forever. So screw you and your so called Anti Dick Kliq. You hate me thats great but I am better than you. Hence me being the world champ bitch.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I AM SlaM said:


> Who on the globe couldn't defeat D-Lo Brown though?
> 
> That earns no bragging rights. :agree:


D-Lo Brown is a ***** star wrestler. He totally makes Finlay, Benoit and Regal look like shit.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kevin Phennerline, champ of the idiotic fuckturd who's main goal is to be 'hated' on a forum. 

Following in the footsteps of the departed Lee.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Do you ever post anywhere else Cali? Post count isn't on here!

:hb


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I am the champ forever. So screw you and your so called Anti Dick Kliq. You hate me thats great but I am better than you. Hence me being the world champ bitch.


Me being The People's Champion of WWF > your bush-league belt :agree:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh, we're talking about WWF?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

At least I got a belt. Oh shit new sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Do you ever post anywhere else Cali? Post count isn't on here!
> 
> :hb


Over 4000 times.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> At least I got a belt. Oh shit new sig.


:lmao

Give me a break, you look like Kent Jones. :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Give me a break, you look like Kent Jones. :lmao


Where is your belt?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~_~


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Your sig is over the limits, sort it out.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

He can't even sort himself out...you expect him to comprehend how to sort out his sig?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Where is your belt?


Nice face :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- couldn't sleep.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Umm can someone please tell me who RS is? Did he get his username changed or something?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

knightmace said:


> Umm can someone please tell me who RS is? Did he get his username changed or something?


If he has a really crappily made sig my guess would be RedSilver.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- P1, your attempts to look cool with your sig is completely destroyed by the fact that you have a 'Wonder Years' avatar.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Fixed!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wonder Years > Anything WWE has put on in 4 years.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:bs:


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Just guaranteed myself a check on the 15th...and moved up a bracket in the rep department. Life is good...  

Though, it feels kinda void, not having getting to hold a illustrious esteemed respected and known paper weight of a title that belongs to D-Lo Brown.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> If he has a really crappily made sig my guess would be RedSilver.


Oh him


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

BAW Championship Wrestling > WWE


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^^


Derek said:


> :bs:


From now on, I'll just refer to the smiley.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Backwoods Amputee Wrestling?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Backs Against The Wall Championship Wrestling. Better known as BAW Championship Wrestling.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WWE is the only fed that matters


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA > life.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> TNA > life.


:bs:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

My sig owns all of yours.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I got an A- in my public speaking class. Apparently my overwhelming amount of absences didn't matter since he didn't enforce the attendance policy (everyday after 2nd class missed is -1/3rd of a letter grade). Slacking pays off yet again.

*Truth:* Someone needs to find a DL for the Aqua Teen movie. I can't believe I can't find one anywhere, all I can locate is the damn soundtrack on a bunch of sites.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

I didn't realize there was a Aqua Teen movie coming out, whens it out.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I had 4 free tickets to get into the Condemned movie. A special showing today but I wasn't able to go because both me and my mom were not feeling well therefore my brother and his buddy couldn't go either and that makes me feel bad. 2 days in a row of feeling like shit is gay. I hope I am better tomorrow.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Master DG™ said:


> I didn't realize there was a Aqua Teen movie coming out, whens it out.


April 13, 2007

That was like a week and a half ago, which is why I'm surprised no cams of it have popped up on the internet yet.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Someone was playing very loudly the "I like big butts" song at 5 am in the morning outside of my neighborhood.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> April 13, 2007
> 
> That was like a week and a half ago, which is why I'm surprised no cams of it have popped up on the internet yet.



No news of it in Australia unfortunately, it probably wont be released here. Yeah im a little surprised as well normally shit comes up the next day.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - :lmao at Phenners sig.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I can't go to sleep for some reason.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Pop a few. Why is nolo king banned?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Phenners is possibly *the* ugliest person on this forum.

Except for Gendrill, mainly because of his girlfriend.

OSNAP


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Truth: Italics are NOT the way to go.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Evolution said:


> Truth: Phenners is possibly *the* ugliest person on this forum.
> 
> Except for Gendrill, mainly because of his girlfriend.
> 
> OSNAP


And Chuck Spears remains the goofiest lookin...

He may have changed his avvy...but we know!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Helllo everyone.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

hi


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Truth: Phenners is possibly *the* ugliest person on this forum.
> 
> Except for Gendrill, mainly because of his girlfriend.
> 
> OSNAP



:lmao Lol he thinks he's top shit look at his sig wtf is that shit seriously.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

I ragged on him (gee...surprise?) in here earlier. 

It all stemmed from a rep comment... 








...that Cali hb) sent me.

It's not too far back in the thread if you wanna get caught up. It involving Phenners, it's gonna go on for atleast a day or two.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: ^^^ Asshole! :agree:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao










I'm bored.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Is any body out there *echo*.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Me!


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow that exclamation point got your point across real well , how is life.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Truth - This place is well quiet.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Did you win your bet Carl ? and Congrats on your mod spot .


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Cheers.

Na didn't win, i got paid out on Roanaldo scoring first so i got my money back, but i didn't win anything.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Na didn't win, i got paid out on Roanaldo scoring first so i got my money back, but i didn't win anything.


Damn I would have said it was his goal. Yes Dida hit it into the net but he was trying to save Ronaldo's header.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

I am happy that I'm lifetime member now. Does anyone care?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

POD said:


> Damn I would have said it was his goal. Yes Dida hit it into the net but he was trying to save Ronaldo's header.


Ladbrokes paid on Ronaldo to be first scorer, it got overuled like a minute later, but they'd already paid out lol.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was Ronaldo's goal, it has all been confirmed.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> It was Ronaldo's goal, it has all been confirmed.


If thats right then Carl should be paid that bet.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm skipping my first class because I'm just not in the mood for it.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Awesome i got paid on that one anyway so it's all cool.

It shoulda been his goal first off.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats on the mod spot Carl. 

I don't watch football (soccer).


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Awesome i got paid on that one anyway so it's all cool.
> 
> It shoulda been his goal first off.


I see that you are a mod, maybe this means my request will get done

I hate people who make threads on spoilers, Im trying to avoid them this week


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks Chris. 

How long ago did you request Holt? :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Thanks Chris.
> 
> How long ago did you request Holt? :lmao


Who knows, maybe a couple months


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

LOL, that's why i can't find it, i'll find it later on and i'll do it.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Carl, I requested you by name two banner requests ago, but you didn't try. 

Maybe next time. I don't expect GFX'ers to drop everything they're doing like some people do (Not talkin' about you Holt, swear).


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on the mod spot Failing Satire :hb


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Carl, I requested you by name two banner requests ago, but you didn't try.
> 
> Maybe next time. I don't expect GFX'ers to drop everything they're doing like some people do (Not talkin' about you Holt, swear).


It was probably a time where i had a lot on my plate, it's my final University year this year. 

I'll probably have a go at you're next one mate.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> It was probably a time where i had a lot on my plate, it's my final University year this year.
> 
> I'll probably have a go at you're next one mate.


No worries. I think shortly after I requested, you changed your usertitle to "I hate GFX" or something like that. I was like, "Well there goes that possibility" :lmao


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: ......hungry.......


:side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats on the mod spot, FS.


Fucking sick.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: eating raisin brand crunch....*drools*


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

What were those PM's about Mac', guessing they wern't meant for me!

:side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

i$e said:


> What were those PM's about Mac', guessing they wern't meant for me!
> 
> :side:


Yeah, they were and I may have to send you another. :$


Raisins = No ratings :sad:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Get it done. 

Frosties = Ratings.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Carl becoming a mod = ratings

Me and Mac = MacArmy = Ratings 

:agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> Carl becoming a mod = ratings
> 
> Me and Mac = MacArmy = Ratings
> 
> :agree:


:agree:


Ashley is fucking up. YES!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MMN logging on = Ratings

:side:


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Finished my revision 

Got to go over it all again now


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: listening to some Christina A. :agree:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> MMN logging on = Ratings
> 
> :side:


:no: :ns


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Ashley = Ratings


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - I am thinking about doing another Character bio for SVR 2008


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i$e said:


> Ashley = Ratings


_*NO*_


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^ :no:

Ashely = waste of WWE programing. :agree:

Truth: listening to a T(Tasha) track. I need to find her album.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :no: :ns


West Ham in the Championship = Better Premiership Ratings 



> Truth - I am thinking about doing another Character bio for SVR 2008


Sweet, love those bios. Who you doing next?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather Sheffield United go down now, they are fucking worthless.

At least West Ham are interesting.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> West Ham in the Championship = Better Premiership Ratings
> 
> 
> Sweet, love those bios. Who you doing next?


Probably Elijah Burke


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I don't stay on WF no longer than about 20 minutes a day. I used be on here like 6-10 hrs. a day. :no:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd rather Sheffield United go down now, they are fucking worthless.
> 
> At least West Ham are interesting.


Actually I'd rather see them get destroyed in the Premiership than dominate the Championship. Don't want Tom to support a winning football team 



> Probably Elijah Burke


Cool, thought he'd been done though?



Tempest said:


> Truth: I don't stay on WF no longer than about 20 minutes a day. I used be on here like 6-10 hrs. a day. :no:


and we've missed you 

:side:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Say it isn't so


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I don't stay on WF no longer than about 20 minutes a day. I used be on here like 6-10 hrs. a day. :no:


:frustrate


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote in Mac's sig = Major Ratings


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Actually I'd rather see them get destroyed in the Premiership than dominate the Championship. Don't want Tom to support a winning football team
> 
> 
> *Cool, thought he'd been done though?*
> ...


Looked through the thread and it hasn't been done yet so I am going to do it


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

BDFW said:


> Looked through the thread and it hasn't been done yet so I am going to do it


Good, I would do some but they'd probably suck. Plus most of the good wrestlers have been done.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Quote in Mac's sig = Major Ratings


:agree:

I actually enjoy the fact that Ashley's done more so than the fact that Mickie's getting a push. I'm evil.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :agree:
> 
> I actually enjoy the fact that Ashley's done more so than the fact that Mickie's getting a push. I'm evil.


Does Brye know yet? 

This news will crush him  :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Maria should be getting the push, not Mickie.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> At least West Ham are interesting.


:agree:



MrMondayNight™ said:


> Actually I'd rather see them get destroyed in the Premiership than dominate the Championship. Don't want Tom to support a winning football team


:cussin: 

Truth; i got up at 5:30am this morning. dayum.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Got three days off uni so any PM's should be done now..

_*COUGH*_ *MAC*_*COUGH*_


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Good, I would do some but they'd probably suck. Plus most of the good wrestlers have been done.


The most random guy in the WWE *Kevin Thorn*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Maria should be getting the push, not Mickie.


Yeah, now that Ashley isn't getting pushed, WWE has a chance to push a good womens wrestler like Maria :agree:


:side:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Maria's strut backstage on RAW > Mickie.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; gona go chill out before work. laterz.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

i$e said:


> Maria's strut backstage on RAW > Mickie.












PM sent


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i$e said:


> Maria's strut backstage on RAW > Mickie.


Fucking true.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Is the Pool Touney dead Dies? 

I was looking forward to stomping on it


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It died like, 3 weeks ago. :sad:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Thought so, shame.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just noticed FS got the new GFX mod spot.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Playing football tonight.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just got in from school and drama rehersals. How is everyone?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Congrats FS.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

truth-
*BROCK WE'RE LOSING!!!*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Carl's a mod?

Wooooo!

Truth: Was wondering how drunk I could have been to post so randomly last night, until I realised M.W. has my avatar :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello to one and/or all


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> hello to one and/or all


 Hello to you too! How are ya?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Was wondering how drunk I could have been to post so randomly last night, until I realised M.W. has my avatar :$


:lmao

You should go back to it...


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Finally went to sleep at 8 am today. But still got up around 12:40 in the afternoon.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :lmao
> 
> You should go back to it...


Yeah, lets confuse more people. You hush.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I agree with what *AMP Thinks*:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I agree with what *AMP Thinks*:


As you should 

I'm got to change it today but my mind is filled with geography right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HBK/Cena is overrated.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm wondering about getting a name modification, but can you all help me please. Which is better...

1. mysteriorocks619

2. MysterioRocks619

3. MR619


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - I'm wondering about getting a name modification, but can you all help me please. Which is better...
> 
> 1. mysteriorocks619
> 
> ...


.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I still think you should go with just MysterioRocks, but MR619 isn't bad at all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> HBK/Cena is overrated.


I'm really really shocked you think that.


Really really.


really really.


really.


really really.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks you two. Still, do you know if you can get it changed back if you don't like it?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model should sign on MSN.

Fool.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> HBK/Cena is overrated.


Did you read my post addressed to you from last night in that Cena/HBK: WM vs Raw match thread?

Basically, to summarize it...your opinion is a joke to half the posters. 

That must suck. You should fix that.

Edit: Damn double post.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Thanks you two. Still, do you know if you can get it changed back if you don't like it?


I think you can after a certain period of time (3 months? maybe 6?) cause I'm seen some people change then change back.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: WTF is Zenden starting for :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Did you read my post addressed to you from last night in that Cena/HBK: WM vs Raw match thread?
> 
> Basically, to summarize it...your opinion is a joke to half the posters.
> 
> ...


I don't get it. Explain.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sign on MSN, and I will.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Sign on MSN, and I will.


You aren't online.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm invisible.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think you can after a certain period of time (3 months? maybe 6?) cause I'm seen some people change then change back.


Yeah Holt and Cide changed back, Only people that spring to mind.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Austin was on Howard Stern this morning.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Austin was on Howard Stern this morning.


Did he talk about all the chicks he's slept with before beating them?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : i think i will keep this banner/avy combo forever


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did he talk about all the chicks he's slept with before beating them?


I didn't listen to it, I'm trying to catch the replay.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I didn't listen to it, I'm trying to catch the replay.


It will be on PWT by tomorrow, I can wait.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It will be on PWT by tomorrow, I can wait.


Read the newsletter yet?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Read the newsletter yet?


Read it this morning at like 3. Posted a bunch of quotes but there was no one here to laugh


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think you can after a certain period of time (3 months? maybe 6?) cause I'm seen some people change then change back.


 Cheers. I'll think about it.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - I haven't watched wrestling in ages. It's lost all appeal to me. Maybe because of all the school work I've got recently, I haven't had time to watch it on TV or watch it once I've downloaded it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Read it this morning at like 3. Posted a bunch of quotes but there was no one here to laugh




I've only read the Crocop article, the recap of the HBK match, and the part about the demise of DSW, which was great.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Read it this morning at like 3. Posted a bunch of quotes but there was no one here to laugh


Me and CaL were here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba the Love Sponge is on Howard Stern talking about the Hogan/Big Show match. Apparently he's managing Hogan.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

NCIH gave Pyro an intervention in that HBK/Cena thread. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> NCIH gave Pyro an intervention in that HBK/Cena thread. :lmao


Just said what everyone with any sense has been thinking for a long time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Someone had to say it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

DDMac said:


> NCIH gave Pyro an intervention in that HBK/Cena thread. :lmao


I do it for the good for the forum.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, real great shit. I can't think whatever I want but the rest of you can. Nice.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everyone can have an opinion, that's not the issue.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Not when you constantly hi-jack threads.

Constantly.

That thread had nothing to do with Fit Finlay. Yet, I saw his name. That was a thread on Cena/HBK. If you keep hi-jacking threads, I'm going to keep calling you out on it. It's annoying.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Everyone can have an opinion, that's not the issue.


I can't because this forum apparantly doesn't tolerate anything but "HBK is the best ever, "HBK has had the best 25 matches in wrestling history", etc.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Replace HBK with Ric Flair and you are correct.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Preach...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I've only read the Crocop article, the recap of the HBK match, and the part about the demise of DSW, which was great.


Did you read the HBK praise as well? 



> This is why Shawn Michaels is great. Like anyone else in the world he has an ego, and for the last fifteen years he's been hearing people call various individuals the best wrestler of all time, the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be, the greatest technical wrestler in WWE history, and so on. Deep down you know that he thinks he is really the best there has ever been, and as much as he loves Ric Flair, I'll bet you Shawn Michaels goes to sleep every night believing in his heart that he's better. But he's always heard about other guys, and thus he's always driven to try to prove people wrong, probably because, like most successful people, he's afraid of failure. So on this night, Shawn Michaels, at 40 years old and with a surgically repaired back that he was never supposed to wrestle on, decided he was going to go out there with John Cena -- John Cena, mind you, not Edge or Hunter or Angle or anyone renowned as a great worker -- and he was going to go 60 minutes with this man in a babyface match with almost no gimmicks, no crazy dives off the post to the floor, no blood, nothing, just straight professional wrestling. And he did, and it was perhaps the best match in the history of Monday Night Raw, a history that dates back to 1993.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did you read the HBK praise as well?


Yup. He has a point too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I can't because this forum apparantly doesn't tolerate anything but "HBK is the best ever, "HBK has had the best 25 matches in wrestling history", etc.


This is why it's totally pointless reasoning with you. You generalize and just make yourself look like an idiot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

(Mark out for the HBK praise)

Truth-Batista made some kids cry. I'm tempted to laugh but I don't wanna be so evil.:$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> (Mark out for the HBK praise)
> 
> Truth-Batista made some kids cry. I'm tempted to laugh but I don't wanna be so evil.:$


DOUBLE POST~!!!~!!!~


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Best part:



> Roode said if Eric had another friend, he needed to spill the name right now. Eric refused. What does this friend have to do with anything? Why should we care? Roode said Eric had seven days to reveal the friend or he would be fired on national TV. What the fuck is the deal with the friend? Why can't Eric just say, "Shark Boy, Shark Boy is my friend"?.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I can't because this forum apparantly doesn't tolerate anything but "HBK is the best ever, "HBK has had the best 25 matches in wrestling history", etc.


Really? Sure fooled me. Considering no other posters ever agree with you. Ever.

So they all must think HBK is the greatest, and you're the lone one who doesn't think that. Really?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> (Mark out for the HBK praise)
> 
> Truth-Batista made some kids cry. I'm tempted to laugh but I don't wanna be so evil.:$


Batista = Ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Best part:


:lmao

That whole storyline is awful.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Heya everyone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Spart, Whats up everyone.

Truth: HBK is the best wrestler ever and is in all 25 of the greatest matches in history.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mac, this should have been the initial post in your Sting/Angle thread:



> Sting challenged him to a match next week where the winner got the shot at Christian at the PPV. Yes, for free. I don't have the energy to rant.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^
:lmao

Howard Stern wants to see Hogan/Big Show. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Angle is TNA.

Which is why TNA sucks.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mac, this should have been the initial post in your Sting/Angle thread:


:lmao:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> RVD came out looking perplexed. That sentence I just wrote made me laugh. "SHUT YOUR MOUTH, ELIJAH, I'M NOT HERE TO TALK TO YOU!" RVD screamed. I hope he's here to talk to THE VAMPIRE.


RVD/Vampire Promo = Ratings


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

HBK > Finlay in the ring and on the mic.

Angle > HHH in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> RVD/Vampire Promo = Ratings


The Vampire deserves more mic time. He's being held down.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - I went through a phase where I thought TNA was shaping up to be this really great thing. I stopped watching soon after I realised it wasn't.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

POD said:


> *Angle >* HHH in the ring and* on the mic*.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The Vampire deserves more mic time. He's being held down.


How is anyone being held down in ECW? There's like 10 people on the roster.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Is Melina trying to do a karate move?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm saying it now.

Bryan Danielson > Senshi > Everyone on the WWE Roster.

There. I said it.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

HHH is a much better mic worker than Angle.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :lmao


o its real..its damn real > I am the game, I am the King Of Kings.

I do like HHH too though .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> HBK > Finlay in the ring and on the mic.
> 
> *Angle > HHH in the ring and on the mic.*


You're so fucking wrong it's not even funny.

Angle is a joke now, and has been getting shitter for a few years.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Howard Stern: He have Stone Cold Steve Austin coming on in a few moments.

Robin: We haven't seen him in awhile

Stern: Yeah, he's been married like four times since the last time we saw him.

:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

NCIH said:


> I'm saying it now.
> 
> Bryan Danielson > Senshi > Everyone on the WWE Roster.
> 
> There. I said it.


Ric Flair is still on the roster. :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

NCIH said:


> I'm saying it now.
> 
> *Bryan Danielson > Senshi > Everyone on the WWE Roster.*
> 
> There. I said it.


:lmao

Im sorry, I just had to laugh at that


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Congrats on the mod spot, FS.

Truth- My top three favorite wrestlers of all time are:

1. Shawn Michaels
2. Ric Flair
3. Samoa Joe


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Angle in WWE i'm talking about now, Some of his promo's a few years ago were golden. Now I agree he is going down hill. But what do you expect HHH to be like when he comes back from his 2nd quad tear, He wont be as good as before.

MVP is getting better and better in the ring.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

POD said:


> Angle in WWE i'm talking about now, Some of his promo's a few years ago were golden. Now I agree he is going down hill. But what do you expect HHH to be like when he comes back from his 2nd quad tear, He wont be as good as before.


True but he'll still be up there with Angle who can't even turn all the way around to the left without popping pills.

And he'll still be better on the stick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Angle in WWE i'm talking about now, Some of his promo's a few years ago were golden. Now I agree he is going down hill. But what do you expect HHH to be like when he comes back from his 2nd quad tear, He wont be as good as before.
> 
> MVP is getting better and better in the ring.


HHH will still be better than what Angle currently is.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

My top three is:

1. Shawn Michaels
2. Steve Austin
3. Kurt Angle

Truth: Angle should retire with a great legacy rather than keep on wrestling and ruin it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

1. Ric Flair
2. Doesn't matter
3. Doesn't matter


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> However, Guerrero died unexpectedly and the exploitation went from there. In this situation, they've got a guy who needs to be a babyface, and they're talking about his wife, who has a very real disease which really could result in her death. By speaking of it constantly on television, it's almost like it's becoming part of a storyline, and to me, that is even worse than a storyline built around someone who has died unexpectedly. At least in the latter case, it's something that has been created out of an unexpected event; in the former case, it feels like it's BUILDING towards an event, DEATH, that is very real and horribly tragic.


Yeah, they should drop it now.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> HHH will still be better than what Angle currently is.


I wouldnt be so sure, I'm sure he lost some steps last time he teared his quad. HHH was and never will be in the same league as Angle when it comes down to _Wrestling_ and il stick by that.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^He lost several steps but was still very good, which is a testament to how great he was.

1. Flair
2. Austin
3. Hunter 
4. Mickie :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I'm saying it now.
> 
> Bryan Danielson > Senshi > Everyone on the WWE Roster.
> 
> There. I said it.


Bryan Danielson > Every U.S. based Wrestler not on the WWE Roster, and as far as Senshi he's a lot of fun to watch he's not that a great worker. Still nice to see some enthusuiam for American Dragon.

Still Benoit > Danielson, for now at least.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, they should drop it now.


What storyline is that?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

1) I said right now. And right now, I'll buy BD over anyone on the WWE roster. In their primes? I'll take HBK, Flair, Undertaker,Benoit, HHH, Austin....

2) I threw Senshi in, as a mark. I'll admit he's not the best...but I still like him. But ya, he was a tossed-in joke.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Top 5 Wrestlers: Dylan, Dylan, Dylan, Dylan, and Dylan. 

He wrestles hot fia.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^:lmao


POD said:


> I wouldnt be so sure, I'm sure he lost some steps last time he teared his quad.* HHH was and never will be in the same league as Angle when it comes down to Wrestling and il stick by that.*


:bs:

Triple H's 2000 > Any year Angle ever had


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I cant see how people can put wrestlers like Brian Danielson over greats when they arnt even in the big leagues.

Angle 2002/2003 > HHH 2000


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> What storyline is that?


Jarrett getting babyface sympathy. The mentioned his wife having cancer on Impact and if they keep mentioning it just to get Jarrett some sympathy and she dies then ummm, yeah.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> I cant see how people can put wrestlers like Brian Danielson over greats when they arnt even in the big leagues.


So, Bryan Danielson can't be an amazing wrestler and athlete because he's not on TV?

Your logic is flawless.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm a much better wrestler than Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jarrett getting babyface sympathy. The mentioned his wife having cancer on Impact and if they keep mentioning it just to get Jarrett some sympathy and she dies then ummm, yeah.


That's Vince Russo for you. BLURRING THE LINES BETWEEN FANTASY AND REALITY~!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

POD said:


> I cant see how people can put wrestlers like Brian Danielson over greats when they arnt even in the big leagues.
> 
> Angle 2002/2003 > HHH 2000


Because Danielson is actually that good, why he decides to stay in the indies only he knows. Indy wrestler or not your going to be hard pressed to find a guy who had a more consistant string of great matches last year than Danielson.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

POD said:


> I cant see how people can put wrestlers like Brian Danielson over greats when they arnt even in the big leagues.
> 
> Angle 2002/2003 > HHH 2000


A wrestling ring is the same in the WWE as it is in ROH or NOAH and TNA. He can bring it.

Chris Benoit vs Bryan Danielson: ******. That's rit. 6 stars.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Im not a fan of either but I always preferred HHH over Angle


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

POD said:


> I cant see how people can put wrestlers like Brian Danielson over greats when they arnt even in the big leagues.
> 
> Angle 2002/2003 > HHH 2000


no sry


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> So, Bryan Danielson can't be an amazing wrestler and athlete because he's not on TV?
> 
> Your logic is flawless.


Wrestling the WWE style is much harder then wrestling the indy style. Most indy wrestlers would suck at it.


That said, Danielson could pull it off.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> So, Bryan Danielson can't be an amazing wrestler and athlete because he's not on TV?
> 
> Your logic is flawless.


No but if he is that good at wrestling then why isnt he on one of the bigger shows. CM Punk got there so why cant the great Bryan Danielson.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That's Vince Russo for you. BLURRING THE LINES BETWEEN FANTASY AND REALITY~!


Here's the problem with the storyline:



> The problem with the Jeff Jarrett babyface turn is this. The idea is for him to really be a babyface, but nobody buys it. And why should they? I think the office expected him to get a huge pop at War Games and on TV this past Thursday night, but it's not happening because they're trying to book a non-swerve in a company that does nothing but swerves on every single show. We've seen it with guys like Abyss, who seemingly turned babyface 50 times only to revert back to his heel ways, and even a few weeks back with Tomko. That was the dumbest, because they swerved a face turn THE WEEK BEFORE Jarrett, a heel forever, was supposed to come back and be accepted as a babyface for real.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

POD said:


> No but if he is that good at wrestling then why isnt he on one of the bigger shows. CM Punk got there so why cant the great Bryan Danielson.


Because he doesn't want to be in the WWE?

You're crazy if you imply Danielson couldn't even get in to OVW.

lol


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

POD said:


> No but if he is that good at wrestling then why isnt he on one of the bigger shows. CM Punk got there so why cant the great Bryan Danielson.


He chooses not too. Shawn Michaels and William Regal, his trainers, have constantly offered him a job in the WWE, but Danielson chose not to join right now because he knows he'd probably be used poorly and rarely get to truly wrestle.

So, basically, Kane is a better wrestler than Bryan Danielson because he joined the WWE?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Because he doesn't want to be in the WWE?
> 
> You're crazy if you imply Danielson couldn't even get in to OVW.
> 
> lol


Sorry but if he really wants to be in the class of Flair, Austin etc then he wont do it in ROH.



NCIH said:


> A wrestling ring is the same in the WWE as it is in ROH or NOAH and TNA. He can bring it.
> 
> Chris Benoit vs Bryan Danielson: ******. That's rit. 6 stars.


Its not going to happen unless he moves to WWE. I doubt Beniot will be moving to ROH soon.

^^ He is alot more well known that Danielson, When he comes to WWE then Il judge how good he is. Seeing as Punk was supposed to be amazing when he was in ROH, Dont get me wrong Punk is good talent but not as good as people hyped him up to be.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mick Foley is a great wrestler, by the way.

I don't think he gets a lot of praise, but he should. He had some great matches with Undertaker, HHH, and HBK. Good stuff. I think he should be considered among the Elite in-ring workers in WWE history.

Sup Crowley. 

And oh, Bryan Danielson was in the WWE. He had a match on Velocity with John Cena. It was good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Here's the problem with the storyline:


That could be shortened to "Jeff Jarrett being a babyface won't work because he sucks at being a babyface".


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't see how what company you're in makes a difference 

And hey, watch the Kane remarks, Kane's a baller :$



> I don't think he gets a lot of praise, but he should. He had some great matches with Undertaker, HHH, and HBK. Good stuff. I think he should be considered among the Elite in-ring workers in WWE history.


I don't know if I'd go so far as to say with the elites, but he's alot more than a spot monkey like he's often made out to be.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> He chooses not too. Shawn Michaels and William Regal, his trainers, have constantly offered him a job in the WWE, but Danielson chose not to join right now because he knows he'd probably be used poorly and rarely get to truly wrestle.
> 
> So, basically, Kane is a better wrestler than Bryan Danielson because he joined the WWE?


Perhaps Shawn Michaels will decide to go an hour on a Raw with him if he joins.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Outside of the anti-hardcore promos, I've never found Mick Foley to be all that entertaining.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

HBK/Danielson = boner/ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That could be shortened to "Jeff Jarrett being a babyface won't work because he sucks at being a babyface".


I like the line "they're trying to book a non-swerve in a company that does nothing but swerves."


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Outside of the anti-hardcore promos, I've never found Mick Foley to be all that entertaining.


His feud with Triple H?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Perhaps Shawn Michaels will decide to go an hour on a Raw with him if he joins.


Perhaps CM Punk will go 93 minutes?

Wait that was Chris Hero, but Danielson could probably pull it off and have a better match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Perhaps CM Punk will go 93 minutes?
> 
> Wait that was Chris Hero, but Danielson could probably pull it off and have a better match.


Ric Flair used to do that every night.

:hb


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Flair in prime vs Danielson now = best match ever, ever, ever


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Flair in prime vs Danielson now = best match ever, ever, ever


As much as I hate chops nowadays, the chops in that match would be sick.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - If I ever book the WWE, I'm bring you guys with me.

We'd kick TNA's ass so hard. Yes.

Anyway, back to reality. I loved HBK vs Mankind at Mind Games. I thought it showed more to the legend that is Mick Foley. Don't even get me started on his matches with the Undertaker, though....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Ric Flair used to do that every night.
> 
> :hb


He did 60 minutes not 90, but Flair I'm sure could have.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NCIH said:


> We'd kick TNA's ass so hard. Yes.


That's not too hard.



McQueen said:


> He did 60 minutes not 90, but Flair I'm sure could have.


When he feuded with Windham they would often do 90 min time limit draws.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW, can you PM me again about how you do that thing in Photoshop, like in your Flair banner, where the red stays but everything else is black and white? I accidentally deleted your PM from a while back


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> WCW, can you PM me again about how you do that thing in Photoshop, like in your Flair banner, where the red stays but everything else is black and white? I accidentally deleted your PM from a while back


http://www.heron-productions.com/leavecolor.html


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, my knee is hurtin for a certain


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> When he feuded with Windham they would often do 90 min time limit draws.


Ahh I didn't know about that Windham fued.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder what the longest wrestling match post 1980 is.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> WCW, can you PM me again about how you do that thing in Photoshop, like in your Flair banner, where the red stays but everything else is black and white? I accidentally deleted your PM from a while back


You can do it 2 ways that i know, either use the sponge tool, or duplicate the image, desaturate the top one and then use the eraser, very fiddly that one tho, zoom in a lot.

There are other ways, but sponge tool is my fave.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Carls a mod? 

Congrats dude


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

That color range way is awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WCW said:


> I wonder what the longest wrestling match post 1980 is.


Google or Wikipedia that shit!:agree:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Cubs game finally getting under way :hb


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I hope that the Steve Austin DVD that is coming out this year puts in his Survivor Series match against Bret Hart on the set.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I wonder what the longest wrestling match post 1980 is.


An Impact match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Stern just asked Austin if he would lost to Hogan and he said "Helllllll no!".


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> Stern just asked Austin if he would lost to Hogan and he said "Helllllll no!".




Not shocking though...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Austin says his two best friends in the wrestling business are Nash and DDP. I had no idea.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:



> Cubs game finally getting under way :hb


I forgot they're playing.

The Cubs are seriously pissing me off.

Edit: Nash and DDP? WTF? Wow.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Here


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So, WCW...what's the longest match? I'm curious.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> I cant see how people can put wrestlers like Brian Danielson over greats when they arnt even in the big leagues.
> 
> Angle 2002/2003 > HHH 2000


You're stupid. You don't know what you're talking about, so please stfu.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Austin says his two best friends in the wrestling business are Nash and DDP. I had no idea.


Austin is gonna go to TNA.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Austin says his two best friends in the wrestling business are Nash and DDP. I had no idea.


WTF??

What about Rock?


Link to the show plz.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Austin is gonna go to TNA.


He wouldn't be able to be "Stone Cold" :lmao

I couldn't find it NCIH.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You're stupid. You don't know what you're talking about, so please stfu.


He told me on MSN that he had never actually seen Bryan Danielson at all, whether it be promo or match. This is after going on about how Danielson isn't good and Kane is better.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WTF??
> 
> What about Rock?
> 
> ...


He says he doesn't talk to Rock much. He's on Howard Stern.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> He told me on MSN that he had never actually seen Bryan Danielson at all, whether it be promo or match. This is after going on about how Danielson isn't good and Kane is better.


:no: 

:no: 

:no: 

What else? Oh yeah; :no:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I am wondering how many gimmick matches TNA will have on their video game. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He says he doesn't talk to Rock much. He's on Howard Stern.


I've got Howard Stern on Demand. I can watch it in a few days :hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> He told me on MSN that he had never actually seen Bryan Danielson at all, whether it be promo or match. This is after going on about how Danielson isn't good and Kane is better.


How do you rate someone when you've never seen a match of theirs?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> You're stupid. You don't know what you're talking about, so please stfu.


What ever go back to watching Saved By The Bell.

I didnt even say Kane was better than Danielson, I said Kane is the biggest superstar world wide.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

POD said:


> What ever go back to watching Saved By The Bell.
> 
> I didnt even say Kane was better than Danielson, I said Kane is the biggest superstar world wide.


You said Kane is better than Danielson because he's more famous.

NO LIES IN THE TTT THREAD!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kane is better though. Everyone knows it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I am wondering how many gimmick matches TNA will have on their video game. :lmao


I'm wondering if there will be a button for a run-in DQ finish?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> You said Kane is better than Danielson because he's more famous.
> 
> NO LIES IN THE TTT THREAD!


No I said he was more known that Danielson around the world. Not that he was a better wrestler or mic worker.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He says he doesn't talk to Rock much. He's on Howard Stern.


How do you know talk to a guy that said "I love you" in the middle of the ring after his last match?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm wondering if there will be a button for a run-in DQ finish?


:lmao

They better have a pole match section with 300 different options for the item

And they need the electrified cage match


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If God was a wrestler, he'd be Danielson.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> If God was a wrestler, he'd be Danielson.


I must see this guy wrestle.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

POD said:


> No I said he was more known that Danielson around the world. Not that he was a better wrestler or mic worker.


Mind if I post the convo? 'Cause, you're wrong.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

POD said:


> I must see this guy wrestle.


\
you really need to


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lax post the convo, NOW before I leave in like 5 minutes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Mind if I post the convo? 'Cause, you're wrong.


Don't ask, just do it.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

[email protected]

nub


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I'm wondering if there will be a button for a run-in DQ finish?


It should be in

I'm also guessing they'll have 30 different names for street fights such as Ghetto Brawl. :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't ask, just do it.


I'm nice


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

POD said:


> I must see this guy wrestle.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy/337421-roh-unified-bryan-danielson-vs-nigel-mcguinness.html 

Download it and watch it NOW!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: something snapped in my back


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I saw the convo. Word.

Crowley, how bad are you kicking my ass in fantasy? Prince Fielder is a ******. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm nice


No you're not. Stop being a pussy, post it. 

:gun:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cecil Fielder is the man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://contracts.onecle.com/wwe/mcmahon.emp.2000.02.15.shtml
^^^^^
A WWE contract.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://contracts.onecle.com/wwe/mcmahon.emp.2000.02.15.shtml
> ^^^^^
> A WWE contract.


Damn thats long. I bet TNA's contract just says "Sign here".


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://contracts.onecle.com/wwe/mcmahon.emp.2000.02.15.shtml
> ^^^^^
> A WWE contract.


Nothing about shitting in bags or trashing hotel rooms. Randy read the fine print.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Damn thats long. I bet TNA's contract just says "Sign here".


TNA doesn't have contracts, ask Tomko. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Damn thats long. I bet TNA's contract just says "Sign here".


:lmao



> - Rene Dupree is in rehab. With La Resistance being put on the shelf, the idea to introduce ECW World Tag Team titles has been apparently dropped.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Extra day off tommorow.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd sign it.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I saw the convo. Word.
> 
> Crowley, how bad are you kicking my ass in fantasy? Prince Fielder is a ******. :no:


rly bad

I'm trying to give you a Cy Young pitcher to lift your pathetic staff, you must hate good pitching or something


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Unified is immense.

I really love the part where Danielson gets busted on the post.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> :lmao


:lmao at the entire ECW Tag Division resting on the shoulders of La Resistance.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


>


I demand all rights to this thing of wonder. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I demand all rights to this thing of wonder. :$


Unfortunately I did not make it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao at the entire ECW Tag Division resting on the shoulders of La Resistance.


La Resistance > Alot of things(Not sure what though:$)


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


>



pure greatness


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> I demand all rights to this thing of wonder. :$


I'll write up a contract.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Taking it anyway. Stealing shit = ratings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NEW RVDTITO VIDEO COMING IN THE NEXT FEW HOURS!!!!!!!!!

I wonder how they'll rip Cena/Michaels from Raw.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Taking it anyway. Stealing shit = ratings.


Ask the guys at that video game forum. :lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nothing about shitting in bags or trashing hotel rooms. Randy read the fine print.


"9.14 TALENT shall act at all times with due regard to public morals and conventions during the term of this Agreement. If TALENT shall have committed or shall commit any act or do anything that is or shall be an offense or violation involving moral turpitude under Federal, state or local laws, or which brings TALENT into public disrepute, contempt, scandal or ridicule, or which insults or offends the community or any employee, agent or affiliate of COMPANY or which injures TALENT’s reputation in COMPANY's sole judgment, or diminishes the value of TALENT’s professional wrestling services to the public or COMPANY, then at the time of any such act, or any time after COMPANY learns of any such act, COMPANY shall have the right to fine TALENT in an amount to be determined by COMPANY; and COMPANY shall have the right to suspend and/or terminate this Agreement forthwith. "


Truth ~ Orton probably should be fired.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> TNA doesn't have contracts, ask Tomko. :lmao


:lmao Great way to keep talent.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

IYH: DX wasn't that bad


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Ask the guys at that video game forum. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> IYH: DX wasn't that bad


I liked it. That Owen/HBK table spot at the end was really cool too. That was Shawn at his best too, only about a month until he broke his back.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> NEW RVDTITO VIDEO COMING IN THE NEXT FEW HOURS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I wonder how they'll rip Cena/Michaels from Raw.


I'm trying to figure out something negative and I can't.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I liked it. That Owen/HBK table spot at the end was really cool too. That was Shawn at his best too, only about a month until he broke his back.


Austin/Rock was fun too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Ask the guys at that video game forum. :lmao


Hey now, that guy got "a scolding" which was a worthy enough punishment according to the admin.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DX IYH was awful. The best match was HBK/Shamrock and that was awful because Shamrock was still green and HBK just didn't care. It was the definition of filler PPV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I like La Resistance :$

Well only 1/3 of the origonal team


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

HBK making fun of JR during IYH DX was awesome though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> DX IYH was awful. The best match was HBK/Shamrock and that was awful because Shamrock was still green and HBK just didn't care. It was the definition of filler PPV.


I'm still gonna buy it for $1


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm trying to figure out something negative and I can't.


Yeah but it's their non-paying job to point out everything bad in WWE.

"they wasted their entire 2nd hour on a match that we just saw a few weeks ago at Wrestlemania and a match that no one wanted to see again. They also promised Edge vs. Randy Orton and didn't deliver and everyone wanted to see that match."

"Absolutely"


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

*POD: *got a nice little debate going then
_Spartanlax:_ What debate?
*POD:* about Bryan Danielson
_Spartanlax:_ There's no debate
*POD:* there is though
_Spartanlax:_ ...about what?
*POD:* Him not being considered one of the greats if he is stays in TNA
*POD:* *ROH
_Spartanlax:_ No, that was just you being close minded. There's not debate.
*POD:* So your telling me he will be known worldwide for being a great wrestler on ROH
*POD:* which i cant even see on tv
_Spartanlax:_ Being famous has what to do with being an amazing wrestler?
_Spartanlax:_ He won't be famous, but he's already known worldwide
_Spartanlax:_ Wrestled in America, Japan, England, Germany, Australia, etc
*POD:* Bet you more people know Kane
_Spartanlax:_ yes, they do, your point?
_Spartanlax:_ Does that make Kane a better wrestler?
_Spartanlax:_ No
*POD:* No it makes Kane a better superstar
_Spartanlax:_ No, it doesn't
_Spartanlax:_ It makes him more famous
_Spartanlax:_ That's it
*POD:* I cant judge his ring skills at all i have never seen one of his matches
*POD:* but to say he is as good as flair austin etc is stupid
_Spartanlax:_ So, you're talking about something you know nothing about?
_Spartanlax:_ Wow, so, you've never seen him, but you're judging him and saying he can't be at Flair/Ausitn's level?
*POD:* Send me a link to one of his matches
_Spartanlax:_ No
*POD:* You pissed off with me now because i dont agree with you
_Spartanlax:_ That's not it at all, plenty don't agree with me
_Spartanlax:_ However, you've never even seen Danielson
_Spartanlax: _And your logic behind your opinion boggles me
_Spartanlax:_ Being famous doesn't make someone a better wrestler or superstar
*POD:* I cant see him being that special thats all
_Spartanlax:_ Well, you're wrong.
*POD:* Well he can prove me wrong then
_Spartanlax:_ If you're gonna debate a wrestler being good or bad, at least know who he is and see a few of his matches
*POD:* Its just so overrating when they say he is as good as flair and austin sorry
_Spartanlax:_ No, it's not overrating, because you've never even seen him
_Spartanlax:_ If you've never heard of Kurt Angle before, does that make him not a good wrestler?
*POD:* Suppose
_Spartanlax:_ ....wait, so you're saying that if you've never heard of Angle before, it means he's not a good wrestler? You're agreeing with that?!
*POD:* No i am agreeing that you have a point about me not being able to judge danielson
*POD:* What style of wrestling does he do
_Spartanlax:_ Anything and everything, but he excels in technical, like Benoit or Dynamite Kid or Flair
*POD:* o right
*POD:* does he have any mic skills?
_Spartanlax:_ Decent, above average
*POD:* I dont understand why he wouldnt go to WWE then
_Spartanlax:_ They'd most likely misuse him horribly, and he'd be restricted
_Spartanlax:_ He makes tons of money over in Japan so he's okay finanically
*POD:* ah right


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm still gonna buy it for $1


I'd buy it for that.











AMP said:


> Yeah but it's their non-paying job to point out everything bad in WWE.
> 
> "they wasted their entire 2nd hour on a match that we just saw a few weeks ago at Wrestlemania and a match that no one wanted to see again. They also promised Edge vs. Randy Orton and didn't deliver and everyone wanted to see that match."
> 
> "Absolutely"


If they say one negative thing about that match I'm turning it off and never watching them again.









I know what they're going to do though. They're going to make a ridiculous comparison and say the WWE marks loved this but complained when Sting/Angle was given away on free TV.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - This forum is so slow for me.

By the time, I try to reply in this thread. There is about 50 more replies above it.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

RAPWNED!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'd buy it for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though it's not even close to the same. I'll still watch, just because I need to laugh every week.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> RAPWNED!


OWENED~


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I havent bothered downloading ECW this week.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I havent bothered downloading ECW this week.


But I bet you've already pasted judgement on it, haven't you.

super nub


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't think Danielson should worry about the WWE misusing him. If he works his ass off, he'll do fine. I can't think of a time the WWE horribly misused a talent of that caliber.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd buy it for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badd Blood
Final Four 
Ground Zero 
Canadian Stampede
Revenge of the Taker

Getting them all for a dollar:hb


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Need to get a drink.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Badd Blood
> Final Four
> Ground Zero
> Canadian Stampede
> ...


Those would go good with my Raw set.

Ebay?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> *POD: *got a nice little debate going then
> _Spartanlax:_ What debate?
> *POD:* about Bryan Danielson
> _Spartanlax:_ There's no debate
> ...


Oh shit.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Cant think of any truth.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Mickie won & lost the Women's title at a house show. :lmao



> *5) Mickie James beat WWE Women's champion, Melina and Victoria in a Triple Threat match, by pinning Victoria to capture the title. The Coach replaced Maria on the announcing around that time too.*
> 
> 6) Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch beat Cryme Tyme. Cryme Tyme were over and Shad even said some stuff in french to pop the crowd.
> 
> ...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Got to get ready for work, later.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Mickie won & lost the Women's title at a house show. :lmao


Thats happened twice in a week

Later McQueen


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Mickie won & lost the Women's title at a house show. :lmao


:sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Got to get ready for work, later.




before you leave tell me who's in your avatar, A name dosen't come to mind but I remember seeing him


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Whats the point in having Mickie win then loose the Womens Title.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KRS ONE got a big fucking nose.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Those would go good with my Raw set.
> 
> Ebay?


A guy on Crazymax. Don't know if you'll be able to get it though.

I'll PM the link


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sometimes I wonder if people that complain about babyfaces being booked as superman have ever watched wrestling before.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :sad:


:hb


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

POD said:


> Truth - Whats the point in having Mickie win then loose the Womens Title.



The ref fucked up and counted the 3 when he shouldn't have :lmao

bet WWE never acknowledge the title change happened


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I have new banner :hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4006900-post1.html

rvdtito joined the forum


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - So annoying when you open a thread and it goes to an old page.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4006900-post1.html
> 
> rvdtito joined the forum


I'll tell you guys something
You spit all this shit that disses WWE
and you Try to make ppl think TNA is the best
but nothing will change the truth
TNA IS THE BEST!!!
what? did you think I was against you?
I just watched all of your videos and loved every second of it
you guys have the same views and opinions as I do
and I am glad someone is able to talk about it
I have supported TNA since it first debuted on FSN
I watched every friday
and that period where it had no television deal
I suffered big time
I had to rely on gerweck.com to find out what happened
sadly I have only seen about 3 TNA pay per views
and I saw WrestleMania 23 and it was garbage
I wanted to shove that retarded ass spinner belt up cena's ass


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


:ns


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'll tell you guys something
> You spit all this shit that disses WWE
> and you Try to make ppl think TNA is the best
> but nothing will change the truth
> ...


I don't know if you made that up or stole it but that was pretty damn funny.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> KRS ONE got a big fucking nose.



:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't know if you made that up or stole it but that was pretty damn funny.


Got it from rvdtito's comments page. You can't make humor like that up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RVDTito's next vid should be funny on all sorts of levels.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


>



nickel for your thoughts


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> RVDTito's next vid should be funny on all sorts of levels.


It should be up anytime now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Hi :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*HYPE HYPE HYPE*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Hi :side:


Bye :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth-

You put the lime in the coconut, and drink it all up
You put the lime in the coconut, and then you feel better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Who is this RVDtito? can i have a link to his video?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Carl is a mod. :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- in the "favorite luchador" thread, I voted Macho Libre.

That guy was awesome, up until Sandman caned the crap out of him.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone remember Akiman from WcW/nWo Revenge....he was my favorite.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Anyone remember Akiman from WcW/nWo Revenge....he was my favorite.


My cousin always picked his alternate, THQman.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

La Parka > AKIman.

La Parka strut > goofy pose. And, whenever he interfered in a match, he had a chair. That automatically made him awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: you can always go downtown.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Haha....those guys were too cheap anyway, they were the fastest and had the best moves....I usually stuck to the nWo guys, I loved Nash's big boot in that game.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: Eating pasta.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Same Fallin. The heavyweights I played with the most were Nash, Sting and Hall.

Cruiserweights-Rey, Juvi, and on occasion=Jericho and Eddie.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Overrated™ said:


> Who is this RVDtito? can i have a link to his video?


anyone?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: Eating pasta.


Truth- warming up some pasta.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I miss N64 wrestling games


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I miss N64 wrestling games


Me too. 

American wrestling game with Puro moves = Ratings.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*BAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

B.O.R.E.D


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Truth - The site is running slow...again.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> B.O.R.E.D


Give me all your points and I will give you something to do


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Site works fine for me. For now.


MoveMent™ said:


> Give me all your points and I will give you something to do





Bobby Lashley said:


> *NO*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

New Tito vid is up, I'm ready to laugh.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Site works fine for me. For now.



Then give me 3 points


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

referencing Bobby Lashley's *NO* = ratings.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Derek said:


> Me too.
> 
> * American wrestling game with Puro moves = Ratings.*


Big Time. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Link to the new video plz.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYzAYRYRdpc


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> referencing Bobby Lashley's *NO* = ratings.


not when it's used against me


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYzAYRYRdpc


Who the hell are these two guys?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Need Mac' to come online. Fuck.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

j20 said:


> Who the hell are these two guys?



Legends!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

"The fans don't want to see gimmicks anymore"

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I spent more time editing this banner than actually making it


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> "The fans don't want to see gimmicks anymore"
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


Yeah i found that rather ironic too. :shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They're making fun of the WWE for having bad gimmicks. :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

"TNA don't need to mention WWE to get exposed"

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Vince ego is killing the product, that's the only thing that I agree with, he does need to get off tv.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I spent more time editing this banner than actually making it



Not a fan of Ironman but good banner


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I spent more time editing this banner than actually making it


The popout looks sweet man.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I agreed that the title matches at Backlash are too predictable.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I spent more time editing this banner than actually making it


Fuckin sweet.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao their joking the IC title


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I agreed that the title matches at Backlash are too predictable.


And how is that any different from most other PPV mainevents

Oh and thank ya kindly Carl


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

We should all email Spike TV and beg them to not give TNA 2 hours.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They think that Kurt Angle, Rhino and The Dudleyz could just walk into One Night Stand.

They also called Micheals/Cena "a pretty good match".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> We should all email Spike TV and beg them to not give TNA 2 hours.


Just what I was thinking.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao they mentioned the fans not wanting gimmicks. Then they mentioned Sting being a big name in TNA five seconds later.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea. I wanna knock on their door in hopes of getting the IC title on Halloween.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The new video fucking owns.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> And how is that any different from most other PPV mainevents


Its not, but its still true, the PPV is too predictable.



R K O Orton said:


> R K O Orton™® please, and thanks.


Worst name request ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

rvdtito knows what the fans want, and they don't want gimmicks!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Look at my comment on RVDTito's new vid:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Its not, but its still true, the PPV is too predictable.
> 
> 
> Worst name request ever.



Mr. Brye


I can't wait for Halloween


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> rvdtito knows what the fans want, and they don't want gimmicks!


Right after they said that, they should have talked about how awesome "Black Machismo" is. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA don't use no gimmicks, they are just pro wrestling.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince McMahon COULD kick TNA guys out of a WWE show. He could kick anyone he wants out.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> The popout looks sweet man.


 Congrats on being MOD:hb told you you would be


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Holt, you gonna be on MSN during BTR tonight?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> TNA don't use no gimmicks, they are just pro wrestling.


56 min matches don't count as wrestling apparently.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cal said:


> Cena/HBK 2 was longer than iMPACT
> 
> 
> LMAO~!!!!!!!!!!11111~~~~~~~!!!!!!1


:lmao


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

New sig & avatar combo


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> 56 min matches don't count as wrestling apparently.


restholds aren't wrestling!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> 56 min matches don't count as wrestling apparently.


There were like, 10 rest holds. That means it was only "pretty good".


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> restholds aren't wrestling!


not since Orton used it

The latest video is :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> restholds aren't wrestling!


The guy in my sig disagrees.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They almost completely ignored that match. I mean, they've only been complaining about how the WWE doesn't have wrestling on Raw for 6 months now and then Cena and HBK come out and have a FIFTY SIX MINUTE MATCH WITH A CLEAN FINISH AND NO RUN INS. I don't think they realize how rare that is.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> restholds aren't wrestling!


Randy Orton begs to differ.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess TNA making an appearance on "House" wasn't enough exposure


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I laughed through pretty much the whole video.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The video proved that they're totally biased, it's a shame because when they started they gave praise to WWE when it was due.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> They almost completely ignored that match. I mean, they've only been complaining about how the WWE doesn't have wrestling on Raw for 6 months now and then Cena and HBK come out and have a FIFTY SIX MINUTE MATCH WITH A CLEAN FINISH AND NO RUN INS. I don't think they realize how rare that is.


Are you accusing youtube "shooters" of not using logic?

*GTFO*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> They almost completely ignored that match. I mean, they've only been complaining about how the WWE doesn't have wrestling on Raw for 6 months now and then Cena and HBK come out and have a FIFTY SIX MINUTE MATCH WITH A CLEAN FINISH AND NO RUN INS. I don't think they realize how rare that is.


They realize it, they just won't admit it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That has to be the first TV match since the 80s to go that long and have a clean finish with no run ins.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The video proved that they're totally biased, it's a shame because when they started they gave praise to WWE when it was due...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

How much could i get for my gamecube if I turn it in to Gamestop


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> The video proved that they're totally biased, it's a shame because when they started they gave praise to WWE when it was due.


BIAS?!?!?!?!?! THEY WATCH RAW EVERY WEEK *shows Raw DVD collection* BIASED?!?!?!?! THEY GET EVERY PPV *shows WWE PPV DVD collection* BUT OH YEAH THEY'RE BIASED?!?!?!?!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> BIAS?!?!?!?!?! THEY WATCH RAW EVERY WEEK *shows Raw DVD collection* BIASED?!?!?!?! THEY GET EVERY PPV *shows WWE PPV DVD collection* BUT OH YEAH THEY'RE BIASED?!?!?!?!


You forgot the action figures.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That has to be the first TV match since the 80s to go that long and have a clean finish with no run ins.


Hmmmmm, maybe


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Mr. Brye
> 
> 
> I can't wait for Halloween


:$

Yo


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model posting the same thing twice in a row = no ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If Vince really wanted to kill TNA, he would release Orton and send him to TNA. He's actually helped TNA out by keeping Orton around.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> BIAS?!?!?!?!?! THEY WATCH RAW EVERY WEEK *shows Raw DVD collection* BIASED?!?!?!?! THEY GET EVERY PPV *shows WWE PPV DVD collection* BUT OH YEAH THEY'RE BIASED?!?!?!?!


I think thats the only vid of them I decided to watch :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Impact has never had a match that good and never will have a match that good just like Nitro never did either.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was a real joy to have such a great match given away for free, I just fucking hope they start putting more wrestling on Raw that is actually worthwhile.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Impact has never had a match that good and never will have a match that good just like Nitro never did either.



Sting vs. Angle this week my friend. They're going to give those two the whole show and do a clean finish and then people with stfu about it not being on PPV. You just watch.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That asshole hasn't shipped my Clash set yet.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Vince really wanted to kill TNA, he would release Orton and send him to TNA. He's actually helped TNA out by keeping Orton around.


true


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sting vs. Angle this week my friend. They're going to give those two the whole show and do a clean finish and then people with stfu about it not being on PPV. You just watch.


Sting going an hour......


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.wweshop.com/product_detail.asp?CAT=cat-newreleases&productId=50-01972

Oh my God!!! JR has his own beef jerky :shocked:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of Sting's face paint would be totally gone. Even though its normally gone after 15 mins.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

THEY MADE THE SAMOA JOE/UMAGA COMPARISON!!!!!! That makes them legit.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

JR's *Beff* Jerky - Championship Original

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> THEY MADE THE SAMOA JOE/UMAGA COMPARISON!!!!!! That makes them legit.


umaga iz a ripoff


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> http://www.wweshop.com/product_detail.asp?CAT=cat-newreleases&productId=50-01972
> 
> Oh my God!!! JR has his own beef jerky :shocked:



awesome


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Sting going an hour......
> 
> 
> :lmao


I'll take Sting going an hour over Angle at this point.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll take Sting going an hour over Angle at this point.


Angle would kill himself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Umaga does suck compared to Joe.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> JR's *Beff* Jerky - Championship Original
> 
> :lmao


:lmao

I'm about to go broke buying all this JR jerky :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Nice bunk-beds queers. Honestly, you guys are semi-retarded. Especially the guy on the right. Just look at his hair and face. Looks like someone threw a tool box at him. This would be entertaining if you two, taped your 'show' in th bathtub together, because you to clowns lack charisma. Nobody cares about TNA. WTF is Black Machismo? Yeh, no need for gimmicks, rit? Yeh, please do the human race a favor and jump off a cliff. <3


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm about to go broke buying all this JR jerky :side:


Don't hate, that shit is fuckin good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The first blood match at KOTR 98 was such a classic example of Vince Russo booking himself in a corner. If Kane doesn't win then he will SET HIMSELF ON FIRE AND BREATHE HIS LAST BREATH~! Gee, that makes it kinda obvious.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't hate, that shit is fuckin good.


Well I'm sure if JR made it, its got one slobberknocker of a taste to it :side:


Boom Shakalakalaka :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want Cena to keep the belt after Monday night. :$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> The first blood match at KOTR 98 was such a classic example of Vince Russo booking himself in a corner. If Kane doesn't win then he will SET HIMSELF ON FIRE AND BREATHE HIS LAST BREATH~! Gee, that makes it kinda obvious.


So, that indy wrestler stole his gimmick?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The first blood match at KOTR 98 was such a classic example of Vince Russo booking himself in a corner. If Kane doesn't win then he will SET HIMSELF ON FIRE AND BREATHE HIS LAST BREATH~! Gee, that makes it kinda obvious.


So what happens?

KANE WINS AND THEN LOSES IT BACK TO AUSTIN THE NEXT NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The first blood match at KOTR 98 was such a classic example of Vince Russo booking himself in a corner. If Kane doesn't win then he will SET HIMSELF ON FIRE AND BREATHE HIS LAST BREATH~! Gee, that makes it kinda obvious.


I watched that the other day.


I enjoy it :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The first blood match at KOTR 98 was such a classic example of Vince Russo booking himself in a corner. If Kane doesn't win then he will SET HIMSELF ON FIRE AND BREATHE HIS LAST BREATH~! Gee, that makes it kinda obvious.


:lmao I'm glad Russo wasn't around to fuck up the HBK/Cena ending.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Well I'm sure if JR made it, its got one slobberknocker of a taste to it :side:
> 
> 
> Boom Shakalakalaka :side:



:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So what happens?
> 
> KANE WINS AND THEN LOSES IT BACK TO AUSTIN THE NEXT NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah probably because right before the match Russo went, "Shit, I have to give the belt to Kane. Oh well I'll drop it back to Austin tomorrow."



Spartanlax said:


> So, that indy wrestler stole his gimmick?


Cold blooded. :$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Russo gets too much shit by IWC from well. . . .being Russo. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao I'm glad Russo wasn't around to fuck up the HBK/Cena ending.


According to almost everyone on this forum, he fucked up their WM ending cause Cena won.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Russo gets too much shit by IWC from well. . . .being Russo. :lmao


He got this right. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Yeah probably because right before the match Russo went, "Shit, I have to give the belt to Kane. Oh well I'll drop it back to Austin tomorrow."
> 
> 
> 
> Cold blooded. :$


They should have just had Austin win and Kane set himself on fire. That way I would have been spared from watching his horrible career.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Cali just got ranted on by such a boring, bland gimmick poster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> According to almost everyone on this forum, he fucked up their WM ending cause Cena won.


Yea. Somehow it's his fault.

Truth-I really want to know how past storylines in the old WCW and WWF would of been booked if Russo was around.

Example: Kevin Sullivan/Benoit, which lead to Benoit stealing his wife in real life.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They should have just had Austin win and Kane set himself on fire. That way I would have been spared from watching his horrible career.


Ouch.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/338270-new-planet-found-could-have-life.html#post4013458

:shocked:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Jericho's debut was ratings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Ouch.


You were thinking the same thing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kane > Danielson. 


You fucktards.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Jericho had one of the best debuts in forever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You were thinking the same thing.


Nah, then we wouldn't get the wonderful moment of Shane giving Kane an elbow drop onto a crash pad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Jericho had one of the best debuts in forever.


I prefer Kane's.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Cali just got ranted on by such a boring, bland gimmick poster.


either I put him in red or someone red repped him at the same time


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dr. Issac Yankem > Kane


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince Russo and whoever else was on creative did a great job in 97 and 98 for the most part. 99, however, I did not like.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Dr. Issac Yankem > Kane


Fake Diesel > Kane.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Kane really did have a good first year in the WWF. Awesome debut, a series of good matches, great evil character, etc.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Once the feud with Taker ended, Kane was utterly pointless and worthless.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

People forget that Jim Cornette was a WWF booker for 97 and the first half of 98.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Kane really did have a good first year in the WWF. Awesome debut, a series of good matches, great evil character, etc.


After WM14 I didn't care about him anymore.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Vince Russo and whoever else was on creative did a great job in 97 and 98 for the most part. 99, however, I did not like.


IT WAS ME AUSTIN~!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> IT WAS ME AUSTIN~!!


Vince McMahon main eventing 3 of the first 5 PPVs of 99 and winning two of them (including the Royal Rumble) = ratings!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I am rather pumped for BTR tonight, hopefully this Tully interview doesn't take up too much time


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth: I am rather pumped for BTR tonight, hopefully this Tully interview doesn't take up too much time


I hope it takes up the entire show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I am rather pumped for BTR tonight, hopefully this Tully interview doesn't take up too much time


You gonna be on MSN tonight?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Vince McMahon main eventing 3 of the first 5 PPVs of 99 and winning two of them (including the Royal Rumble) = ratings!


I bought 2 of them


:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I bought 2 of them
> 
> 
> :sad:


So did I.


:$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I bought the Rumble that year, edit - St Valentines Day Massacre, and Wrestlemania but my parents wouldn't let me get any others.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> So did I.
> 
> 
> :$


I got Royal Rumble and St. Valentines Day Massacre


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They were free in the UK.


:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I got Royal Rumble and St. Valentines Day Massacre


Same. I still have them on VHS. I remember getting St. Valentines for my birthday and having a WWF birthday party.


That was back in the day that you could do that because everyone liked wrestling.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Same. I still have them on VHS. I remember getting St. Valentines for my birthday and having a WWF birthday party.
> 
> 
> That was back in the day that you could do that because everyone liked wrestling.


I know :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You gonna be on MSN tonight?


Of course, as will Headliner, Terrell and maybe DDmac


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Same. I still have them on VHS. I remember getting St. Valentines for my birthday and having a WWF birthday party.
> 
> 
> That was back in the day that you could do that because everyone liked wrestling.


I remember those days. Now you wear a wrestling shirt and get dirt looks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Of course, as will Headliner, Terrell and *maybe* DDmac


Yea. Had to put more importance on that. You know


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I remember those days. Now you wear a wrestling shirt and get dirt looks.


OMG U KNOW IT'S FAKE RITE?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Of course, as will Headliner, Terrell and maybe DDmac


Cool. I'll try to make it on.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The next thing I want is the 2000 Raws and then the 2000 Smackdowns.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

My friend got a talking Rock shirt back in 8th grade. When you pushed a little button on the bottom it would say Rock phrases.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I believe I was first ridiculed for watching wrestling in late 2000.


A fellow classmate decided to be a big shot.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wrestling > Any sport but Football


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I remember getting shit about watching wrestling in about 2003, maybe late 2002.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I believe I was first ridiculed for watching wrestling in late 2000.
> 
> 
> A fellow classmate decided to be a big shot.


So what did you do? Ruin his reputation?-CanadianWWEfan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've gotten shit in school for being a wrestling fan, but I didn't really care


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Some tape trader's list said:


> Ric Flair vs. Bret Hart (WWF Title) Ironman Match Boston, MA 1.9.1993


:faint:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



Headliner said:


> So what did you do? Ruin his reputation?-CanadianWWEfan.


Smashed his head on the pencil sharpener, bladed, and gave him a chokeslam through the teachers desk.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yea. Had to put more importance on that. You know


He may be on right after the show as usual


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

What is BTR? :$

I hear you guys talking about it all the time


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> He may be on right after the show as usual


I'll probably be off right after the show. I need a good nights sleep before my exams tomorrow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn I've never heard of that Hart/Flair match before.


Alabaster Holt said:


> He may be on right after the show as usual


Of course. He needs his peace when he's watching and listening to things.:sad:


Killa CaLi said:


> ^:hb
> 
> 
> Smashed his head on the pencil sharpener, bladed, and gave him a chokeslam through the teachers desk.


All you had to say after that was "Woooo!!!", and it would of been complete.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.focusmusic.com/frames.asp

These guys own the nWo theme. Write them hateful letters until they give it back to the WWE.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.focusmusic.com/frames.asp
> 
> These guys own the nWo theme. Write them hateful letters until they give it back to the WWE.


I'll do that after I send my email to SpikeTV


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll do that after I send my email to SpikeTV


:lmao

http://www.focusmusic.com/frames.as...usic.com/catalogue/track-list.asp?mode=search


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Can't wait for Between The Ropes tonight last weeks show was greatness.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I want to learn web design but I can't do that course in school till next year


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

CanadianWWEFan said:


> Sure, he said he didn't care in front of his internet chums. But back in his small bedroom he was probably crying his eyes out, cursing the powers that be for making him look like he does. He could have been seriously hurt.
> 
> I know if I wasn't very good looking(Not a problem I have), I would be extremely depressed after such an incident. I might start skipping school so no one would see my face. My grades would skip, I would begin to have mood swings. Who knows, maybe this poor boy is still recovering from Cali's reckless and sinister attack over the internet.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just looked it up my self. BTR sounds pretty cool. I may listen tonight if I remember


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I might take advise from AMP last night & do the pillow fight gif for my sig. Though, he needs to learn Laura > Mila.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Got a new job for the next month and a half or so. Which is cool because I haven't been able to work much recently with the shit I've been doing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao WCW had to pay EVERY TIME they used the nWo theme. They never actually owned it. Those people are horrible with money.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Just looked it up my self. BTR sounds pretty cool. I may listen tonight if I remember


You will remember [/jedimindtrick]


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I might take advise from AMP last night & do the pillow fight gif for my sig. Though, he needs to learn *Laura > Mila*.


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm going to order some bootleg DVDs next week, and possibly some other stuff off of IVP too.

I don't know if I want the Clash set or this WWF/WCW set for $75. Cali did you ever send out for the Clash yet?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I might take advise from AMP last night & do the pillow fight gif for my sig. Though, he needs to learn Laura > Mila.


Smart taking my advice, not smart disagreeing with me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> lmao WCW had to pay EVERY TIME they used the nWo theme. They never actually owned it. Those people are horrible with money.


Damn. 3 years. With the addition of Thunder. That song normally played at least twice a night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You will remember [/jedimindtrick]


Yeah, hopefully I will.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I'm going to order some bootleg DVDs next week, and possibly some other stuff off of IVP too.
> 
> I don't know if I want the Clash set or this WWF/WCW set for $75. Cali did you ever send out for the Clash yet?


Yeah, last Monday


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Listening to the WM review on BTR. I'm really enjoying it so far


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Damn. 3 years. With the addition of Thunder. That song normally played at least twice a night.


They had to do it for pretty much every song. They didn't have a composer like the WWE has.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> They had to do it for pretty much every song. They didn't have a composer like the WWE has.


The composer WWE has is so awesome. They did a part about him in Beyond The Mat. He was explaining Vader's theme and then he played it on the guitar.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> They had to do it for pretty much every song. They didn't have a composer like the WWE has.


UFC has do to the same thing. They use real songs on PPV but generic themes on DVD so they don't have to pay the fee.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The composer WWE has is so awesome. They did a part about him in Beyond The Mat. He was explaining Vader's theme and then he played it on the guitar.


IT'S TIME. IT'S TIME. IT'S VADER TIME~!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> IT'S TIME. IT'S TIME. IT'S VADER TIME~!


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What time does BTR come on?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> What time does BTR come on?


10pm ET


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna use your tongue to paint my boat.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sega-Genesis-CD...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

:yum:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sega-Genesis-CD...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> 
> :yum:


awesome


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Unentertained.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I really enjoyed Survivor Series 05. The HHH/Flair match was awesome, ****-****1/4. Actually, the Flair/HHH feud was the only great feud of 2005 in the WWE, I think.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I really enjoyed Survivor Series 05. The HHH/Flair match was awesome, ****-****1/4. Actually, the Flair/HHH feud was the only great feud of 2005 in the WWE, I think.


basically and if you didn't read spoilers on the Eddie/Rey fued it was decent like I did


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sega CD = ratings


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonic CD is reason enough to get one


while Sha Stimuli was doing a freestyle on MTV these white people walked by and gave him the weirdest look :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They have some weird fucking youtube shooters:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovddPnoRIKU


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> They have some weird fucking youtube shooters:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovddPnoRIKU


:lmao

Dude looks like he's about to rob a bank


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Meltzliner mid week report?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Meltzliner mid week report?



Yeah where is that


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Unentertained.


hey monty are you going to bet on any backlash matches?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW Bash at the Beach 1994
WCW Bash at the Beach 1996
WCW Bash at the Beach 1997
WCW Bash at the Beach 2000
WCW Capitol Combat 1990 (2 Disc Set)
WCW Chi-town Rumble 1989
WCW Clash of the Champions 1 Satellite Feed (2 Disc Set)
WCW Clash of the Champions 34
WCW Fall Brawl 1995
WCW Fall Brawl 1998
WCW Fall Brawl 2000 (2 Discs)
WCW Great American Bash 1988
WCW Great American Bash 1995
WCW Great American Bash 1997
WCW Greed
WCW Halloween Havoc 1989
WCW Halloween Havoc 1991 (2 Disc Set)
WCW Halloween Havoc 1995 (2 Disc Set)
WCW Halloween Havoc 1996
WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
WCW Halloween Havoc 1998
WCW Halloween Havoc 1999
WCW Halloween Havoc 2000
WCW Handheld (12-29-1992)
WCW Handheld (4-11-1997)
WCW Hog Wild 1996
WCW Mayhem 1999
WCW Monday Night Nitro Complete 1995 (8 Disc Set)
WCW Monday Night Nitro Complete 1996 (52 Disc Set)
WCW Monday Nitro 1998 Complete (54 Discs)
WCW Monday Nitro 2001 Complete (12 Discs)
WCW Monday Nitro Complete 1999 (51 Discs)
WCW New Blood Rising 2000
WCW Prime
WCW Saturday Night 1996 Complete (41 Disc Set)
WCW Saturday Night 1997 Complete (42 Discs)
WCW Saturday Night 1998 (45 Discs)
WCW Saturday Night 2000 Complete (13 Disc Set)
WCW Saturday Night 2000 Complete (25 Disc Set - SF Version)
WCW Sin
WCW Slamboree 1995
WCW Slamboree 1997
WCW Slamboree 1998
WCW Slamboree 2000
WCW Souled Out 1999
WCW Souled Out 2000 (2 Disc Set)
WCW Spring Stampede 1994 (2 Discs)
WCW Spring Stampede 1997
WCW Starrcade 1991 (2 Disc Set)
WCW Starrcade 1992
WCW Starrcade 1995
WCW Starrcade 1996
WCW Starrcade 1998
WCW Starrcade 1999
WCW Superbrawl 1
WCW Superbrawl 1998
WCW Superbrawl 2001
WCW Superbrawl 5 (2 Disc Set)
WCW SuperBrawl I (PPV Version)
WCW Thunder 1998
WCW Thunder 2000
WCW Thunder 2001 Complete (12 Disc Set)
WCW Uncensored 1995
WCW Uncensored 1997
WCW Uncensored 1998
WCW Uncensored 1999
WCW Uncensored 2000
WCW World War 3 1995
WCW World War 3 1996
WCW World War 3 1997
WCW World War 3 1998
WCW/nWo Souled Out 1998
WWE Armageddon 2006
WWE Diva's Desert Heat (WWE 24/7)
WWE Divas Do New York
WWE Divas Undressed
WWE ECW/Smackdown 2-11-2007 Handheld (2 Disc Set)
WWE Global Warning Tour 2002
WWE New Years Revolution 2007
WWE No Way Out 2002
WWE No Way Out 2007
WWE RAW (January-Date)
WWE RAW 12-29-2003
WWE RAW 2-12-2007 (UK Airing)
WWE RAW 2-16-2004
WWE RAW 2-2-2004
WWE RAW 2-9-2004
WWE RAW 3-31-2003
WWE RAW 3-5-2007 (UK Version)
WWE RAW 7-5-2004
WWE RAW 9-9-2002
WWE Royal Rumble 2007
WWE Smackdown 2007 (January-Date)
WWE Survivor Series 2002
WWE Taboo Tuesday 2004
WWE Viva Las Divas
WWE vs ECW Head to Head
WWE Wrestlemania 23 (2 Disc Set)
WWE: The Life and Death of the Road Warriors (2 Disc Set)
WWF Badd Blood 1997
WWF Final Four 1997
WWF Fully Loaded 1998
WWF Fully Loaded 2000
WWF Ground Zero 1997
WWF Houseshow - Richmond, VA 10-2-1998
WWF In Your House 12: It's Time (2 Disc Set)
WWF In Your House 6
WWF In Your House 8: Beware of Dog (2 Disc Set)
WWF In Your House: Burried Alive
WWF In Your House: Canadian Stampede 1997
WWF In Your House: Good Friends…Better Enemies 1996
WWF In Your House: It's Time
WWF In Your House: Mind Games
WWF King of the Ring 1993
WWF No Mercy 1999 (UK Event)
WWF Over the Edge 1999 (8/10)
WWF Rampage 1991
WWF Rampage 1992
WWF RAW 1-31-2000
WWF RAW 1995 (24 Disc Set)
WWF Revenge of the Taker 1997 (7/10 Quality)
WWF Royal Rumble 1988
WWF Royal Rumble 1991
WWF Royal Rumble 1997
WWF Royal Rumble 1998 (2 Discs)
WWF Saturday Nights Main Event (9-13-1986, 11-15-1986, 1-3-1987)
WWF Shotgun Saturday Night 1997 Complete (26 Discs)
WWF Smackdown 1999 Complete (19 Disc Set)
WWF Summerslam 1991
WWF Summerslam 1993
WWF Summerslam 1999
WWF Survivor Series 1987
WWF Survivor Series 1993
WWF Survivor Series 1996 (2 Disc Set)
WWF Survivor Series 1997 (PPV Version - 8/10)



Any recommendations?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW Bash at the Beach 1994
> WCW Bash at the Beach 1996
> WCW Bash at the Beach 1997
> WCW Bash at the Beach 2000
> ...


I went through the list and these are the ones that stuck out at me:

WCW Bash at the Beach 1994
WCW Bash at the Beach 1996
WCW Bash at the Beach 1997
WCW Bash at the Beach 2000
WCW Capitol Combat 1990 (2 Disc Set)
WCW Chi-town Rumble 1989
WCW Clash of the Champions 1 Satellite Feed (2 Disc Set)
WCW Clash of the Champions 34
WCW Fall Brawl 1995
WCW Fall Brawl 1998
WCW Fall Brawl 2000 (2 Discs)
WCW Great American Bash 1988
WCW Great American Bash 1995
WCW Great American Bash 1997
WCW Greed
WCW Halloween Havoc 1989
WCW Halloween Havoc 1991 (2 Disc Set)
WCW Halloween Havoc 1995 (2 Disc Set)
WCW Halloween Havoc 1996
WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
WCW Halloween Havoc 1998
WCW Halloween Havoc 1999
WCW Halloween Havoc 2000
WCW Handheld (12-29-1992)
WCW Handheld (4-11-1997)
WCW Hog Wild 1996
WCW Mayhem 1999
WCW Monday Night Nitro Complete 1995 (8 Disc Set)
WCW Monday Night Nitro Complete 1996 (52 Disc Set)
WCW Monday Nitro 1998 Complete (54 Discs)
WCW Monday Nitro 2001 Complete (12 Discs)
WCW Monday Nitro Complete 1999 (51 Discs)
WCW New Blood Rising 2000
WCW Prime
WCW Saturday Night 1996 Complete (41 Disc Set)
WCW Saturday Night 1997 Complete (42 Discs)
WCW Saturday Night 1998 (45 Discs)
WCW Saturday Night 2000 Complete (13 Disc Set)
WCW Saturday Night 2000 Complete (25 Disc Set - SF Version)
WCW Sin
WCW Slamboree 1995
WCW Slamboree 1997
WCW Slamboree 1998
WCW Slamboree 2000
WCW Souled Out 1999
WCW Souled Out 2000 (2 Disc Set)
WCW Spring Stampede 1994 (2 Discs)
WCW Spring Stampede 1997
WCW Starrcade 1991 (2 Disc Set)
WCW Starrcade 1992
WCW Starrcade 1995
WCW Starrcade 1996
WCW Starrcade 1998
WCW Starrcade 1999
WCW Superbrawl 1
WCW Superbrawl 1998
WCW Superbrawl 2001
WCW Superbrawl 5 (2 Disc Set)
WCW SuperBrawl I (PPV Version)
WCW Thunder 1998
WCW Thunder 2000
WCW Thunder 2001 Complete (12 Disc Set)
WCW Uncensored 1995
WCW Uncensored 1997
WCW Uncensored 1998
WCW Uncensored 1999
WCW Uncensored 2000
WCW World War 3 1995
WCW World War 3 1996
WCW World War 3 1997
WCW World War 3 1998
WCW/nWo Souled Out 1998
WWE Armageddon 2006
WWE Diva's Desert Heat (WWE 24/7)
WWE Divas Do New York
WWE Divas Undressed
WWE ECW/Smackdown 2-11-2007 Handheld (2 Disc Set)
WWE Global Warning Tour 2002
WWE New Years Revolution 2007
WWE No Way Out 2002
WWE No Way Out 2007
WWE RAW (January-Date)
WWE RAW 12-29-2003
WWE RAW 2-12-2007 (UK Airing)
WWE RAW 2-16-2004
WWE RAW 2-2-2004
WWE RAW 2-9-2004
WWE RAW 3-31-2003
WWE RAW 3-5-2007 (UK Version)
WWE RAW 7-5-2004
WWE RAW 9-9-2002
WWE Royal Rumble 2007
WWE Smackdown 2007 (January-Date)
WWE Survivor Series 2002
WWE Taboo Tuesday 2004
WWE Viva Las Divas
WWE vs ECW Head to Head
WWE Wrestlemania 23 (2 Disc Set)
WWE: The Life and Death of the Road Warriors (2 Disc Set)
WWF Badd Blood 1997
WWF Final Four 1997
WWF Fully Loaded 1998
WWF Fully Loaded 2000
WWF Ground Zero 1997
WWF Houseshow - Richmond, VA 10-2-1998
WWF In Your House 12: It's Time (2 Disc Set)
WWF In Your House 6
WWF In Your House 8: Beware of Dog (2 Disc Set)
WWF In Your House: Burried Alive
WWF In Your House: Canadian Stampede 1997
WWF In Your House: Good Friends…Better Enemies 1996
WWF In Your House: It's Time
WWF In Your House: Mind Games
WWF King of the Ring 1993
WWF No Mercy 1999 (UK Event)
WWF Over the Edge 1999 (8/10)
WWF Rampage 1991
WWF Rampage 1992
WWF RAW 1-31-2000
WWF RAW 1995 (24 Disc Set)
WWF Revenge of the Taker 1997 (7/10 Quality)
WWF Royal Rumble 1988
WWF Royal Rumble 1991
WWF Royal Rumble 1997
WWF Royal Rumble 1998 (2 Discs)
WWF Saturday Nights Main Event (9-13-1986, 11-15-1986, 1-3-1987)
WWF Shotgun Saturday Night 1997 Complete (26 Discs)
WWF Smackdown 1999 Complete (19 Disc Set)
WWF Summerslam 1991
WWF Summerslam 1993
WWF Summerslam 1999
WWF Survivor Series 1987
WWF Survivor Series 1993
WWF Survivor Series 1996 (2 Disc Set)
WWF Survivor Series 1997 (PPV Version - 8/10)


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Impatient bastards :side:

Truth: People's comments are starting to irritate me more than usual.

Edit: I'm sure I will Jeff. Haven't even checked the odds though.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I just found out that my buddy's ex-girlfriend got arrested for graffiti.

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I went through the list and these are the ones that stuck out at me:


ur gae

Smackdown '99 (19 discs)
WWF Survivor Series '96
WWF Badd Blood 1997
WWF Final Four 1996 (2 Disc Set)
WWF Survivor Series 1997 (PPV Version - 8/10)
WWF Revenge of the Taker 1997 (7/10 Quality)
WWF In Your House: Burried Alive
WWF In Your House: Canadian Stampede 1997
WWF Fully Loaded 2000
WWF Ground Zero 1997
WWE RAW 3-31-2003
WCW World War 3 1997
WCW Uncensored 1997


That's what I'm planing so far. Shotgun Saturday Night '97 complete set looks awesome too though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ur gae
> 
> Smackdown '99 (19 discs)
> WWF Survivor SWWF Badd Blood 1997
> ...


What's on 3-31-03 Raw?

How much are those?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Impatient bastards :side:
> 
> Truth: People's comments are starting to irritate me more than usual.
> 
> Edit: I'm sure I will Jeff. Haven't even checked the odds though.


i will bet on 3 matches at most. i need to keep my points 10,000 because i might start a yahoo pool tourney here, either in early may or the latest june.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I just found out that my buddy's ex-girlfriend got arrested for graffiti.
> 
> :lmao



was it beginners graffiti or is she a professional


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> What's on 3-31-03 Raw?
> 
> How much are those?


It's the RAW the night after WM 19


$1 per disc


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's the RAW the night after WM 19
> 
> 
> $1 per disc


DVDR or Crazy?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's the RAW the night after WM 19
> 
> 
> $1 per disc


1$? :shocked:

Where the hell did you find these?


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> was it beginners graffiti or is she a professional


I don't know about a pro, but if by "beginner" you mean just random black scribble, that she's not. She does good work, but IMO the whole culture surrounding graffiti is nonsense. The art of it is cool, but the whole "getting up" and "graffiti crews" aspect of it is stupid. It's another thing to fight over, and it's vandalism, which is just plain disrespectful.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ New location.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> DVDR or Crazy?


Crazy

It's from the link i sent you earlier. :/



> Where the hell did you find these?


Illegal pirating websites


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Crazy
> 
> It's from the link i sent you earlier. :/
> 
> ...


There a way I can get these links?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Crazy
> 
> It's from the link i sent you earlier. :/
> 
> ...


Gotcha. I just requested the Sept 18th, 2003 SD on Crazy.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm watching Beyond The Mat, haven't seen it in so long.

I love Jake Roberts. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Gotcha. I just requested the Sept 18th, 2003 SD on Crazy.


Is that the Taker/Angle match?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I don't know about a pro, but if by "beginner" you mean just random black scribble, that she's not. She does good work, but IMO the whole culture surrounding graffiti is nonsense. The art of it is cool, but the whole "getting up" and "graffiti crews" aspect of it is stupid. It's another thing to fight over, and it's vandalism, which is just plain disrespectful.



I don't think culture surrounding graffiti is complete nonsense just over exaggerated, I don't mind seeing nice murals at train station or any place that isn't exactly "owned" by a person, but I have seen pointless graffiti that was just plain stupid


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is that the Taker/Angle match?


Lesnar/Angle Ironman.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I'm watching Beyond The Mat, haven't seen it in so long.
> 
> I love Jake Roberts. :$


You have my moderation admiration.

Domination :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Lesnar/Angle Ironman.


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Cali


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My Clash set is getting shipped by Saturday :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lance Storm is smart, he should be a booker.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I filled my first GFX request


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Isn't it almost time for a new TTT


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

:lmao @ "Most beautiful" thread.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Procrastination = Ratings.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> You have my moderation admiration.
> 
> Domination :side:


Cheers Dave..i think :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice job at trying to make your name blend in with Cides banner Holt:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:
 

> :lmao @ "Most beautiful" thread.


i might post at that thread.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice job at trying to make your name blend in with Cides banner Holt:lmao


Still better than Callows

oooooh shit


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

this guy on NBC really dosen't like Mr. Juliani ( IDK how to spell his name)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The last 4 NWA champs didn't lose their title.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Awesome, i can cuss in my usertitle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-watching Chappelle show on Comedy Central and typing up the report.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-watching Chappelle show on Comedy Central and typing up the report.



Watching Chappelle Show while doing the report = ratings


:lmao just turned to it


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Watching WCW Mayhem 1999 and just requested a new banner so I can get rid of the crap in my sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lance Storm suggests they straighten Orton out by putting him in a long, painful program with Finlay.

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Lance Storm suggests they straighten Orton out by putting him in a long, painful program with Finlay.
> 
> :lmao


:sad:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I would venture to say that Ric Flair has bladed the most out of any wrestler in a long awhile.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

It's impossible to find The Game's Dreams video without the MTV logo on the bottom :frustrate


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ha, Brother D-vons got a smoothie place


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> ha, Brother D-vons got a smoothie place


I would go there


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I would go there


They said Y2J was signing autographs there, reason enough for me to go.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> They said Y2J was signing autographs there, reason enough for me to go.


awesome


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DVD Extras:

1. "Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Triple H" No Way Out 2001. THE Match of the Year of 2001. 2 out of 3 Falls Match (Regular, Street Fight, Steel Cage)

2. Coronation speech from King of the Ring 1996. Witness the birth of "Austin 3:16."

3. "Stunning" Steve Austin vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat, Bash at the Beach 1994.


.....


I need to make the acquisition


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> awesome


I think it may have already happened(Scratch that, it definatly has) and I'm not sure where it is, but I'd go


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

New look.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I think it may have already happened(Scratch that, it definatly has) and I'm not sure where it is, but I'd go



 

I really want to see Y2J, and I could use a good smoothie 

Truth: going to get my shower on



Phenomenal1 said:


> New look.


Guns aren't cool


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Nolo King was finally banned.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

> - "Stone Cold" Steve Austin will be a guest on Live with Regis & Kelly on Friday.


Awesome


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Removed the gif as it was over the limits.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: Made a banner request :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> Truth: Made a banner request :$


hopefully it'll do as good as mine is doing


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vote or die


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> hopefully it'll do as good as mine is doing


I doubt it, my last 4 or 5 requests =


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> I doubt it, my last 4 or 5 requests =


That sucks . Are they too complicated or something

mine usually do good


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I haven't had a good banner request in the year 2007.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> That sucks . Are they too complicated or something
> 
> mine usually do good


Usually a WWE Diva/Celeb request. Changed it up this time with a music band. Hoping it will do better.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> Usually a WWE Diva/Celeb request. Changed it up this time with a music band. Hoping it will do better.


I usually do a superstar or diva and it usually does good. Hopefully you'll get some nice ones


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I haven't had a good banner request in the year 2007.


I've only made 3, ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I've only made 3, ever.


I think it's partially because I request semi-obscure banners. I'm requesting a Bret Hart one next time, hopefully that will work. :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> I usually do a superstar or diva and it usually does good. Hopefully you'll get some nice ones


That would be cool. 

Truth: I'm off for the night, later people.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: pool, pool, pool, :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I think it's partially because I request semi-obscure banners. I'm requesting a Bret Hart one next time, hopefully that will work. :side:


My current banner is pretty obscure


:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> My current banner is pretty obscure
> 
> 
> :side:


Yeah and didn't it go awhile without any attempts until BIE did it?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: pool, pool, pool, :side:



You pool obsessed fool :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

later Guyan


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> You pool obsessed fool :side:


is pool fool my new nick name?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Yeah and didn't it go awhile without any attempts until BIE did it?


She's the only one that tried.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New banner biotches


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New banner biotches


That's probably my favorite one I've seen you make now

Looks awesome


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New banner biotches


Ironman owns! Nice job.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BTR in about 3 minutes


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> is pool fool my new nick name?


Its better than "Snooker Fooker" :side:

Truth: Cena and HBK will never have a better match with each other.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just watched Catwoman.


~___________________~


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just watched Catwoman.
> 
> 
> ~___________________~


:lmao y


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Its better than "Snooker Fooker" :side:
> 
> Truth: Cena and HBK will never have a better match with each other.


i been thinking about making a yahoo pool tourney, but is 10,000 points a good grand prize? it seems so small.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

> is pool fool my new nick name?


maybe

Truth: new sig


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Why does everyone jump on Holts dick when he makes a new banner?

No disrespect intended, btw.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao y


Boredom.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Why does everyone jump on Holts dick when he makes a new banner?
> 
> No disrespect intended, btw.


I was just complimenting his banner. if you made a banner that was good I'd do the same


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Why does everyone jump on Holts dick when he makes a new banner?
> 
> No disrespect intended, btw.


because Their good 99.999999999999999999999999999999% of the time

Brye does your user title refer to the offspring song


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> I just watched Catwoman.
> 
> 
> ~___________________~


I have the DVD ~___~


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Why does everyone jump on Holts dick when he makes a new banner?
> 
> No disrespect intended, btw.


It's a horrible job, but someone's got to do it.

Truth: Looking forward to a non wrestling debate in debate league. For I shall conquer all


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Listening to BTR


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> because Their good 99.999999999999999999999999999999% of the time
> 
> Brye does your user title refer to the offspring song


Yep, its a good song.


I am too K


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Why does everyone jump on Holts dick when he makes a new banner?
> 
> No disrespect intended, btw.


Because he's awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I have the DVD ~___~


~__________________________________________~


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Chaos, don't hate, congratulate :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That Ironman banner IS awesome.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yep, its a good song.
> 
> 
> I am too K


I downloaded it yesterday but I can't find it


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: BTR is fucking killing Orton :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> ~__________________________________________~


*C_C*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I downloaded it yesterday but I can't find it


Oh, its a pretty good song IMO, hopefully you'll find it


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: BTR is fucking killing Orton :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Im not hating. I got no problem with you or your banners. I actually like them. But I dont see why everyone has to be like. "Oh that is an awesome banner Holt".

Just seem like sucking up to me. Thats all im saying.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Im not hating. I got no problem with you or your banners. I actually like them. But I dont see why everyone has to be like. "Oh that is an awesome banner Holt".
> 
> Just seem like sucking up to me. Thats all im saying.


People seem to like my banners, hence why they say stuff like that. I don't think its sucking up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Im not hating. I got no problem with you or your banners. I actually like them. But I dont see why everyone has to be like. "Oh that is an awesome banner Holt".
> 
> Just seem like sucking up to me. Thats all im saying.


:ns


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Im not hating. I got no problem with you or your banners. I actually like them. But I dont see why everyone has to be like. "Oh that is an awesome banner Holt".
> 
> Just seem like sucking up to me. Thats all im saying.


Sucking up over the internet = no ratings

I'm just going to download the song again, I can't find it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I suck up to Ric Flair because he's the best wrestler ever.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cali get on MSN, we listening to BTR


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Watching Lost.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i bet 808 on the hardy boy's, and 3000 on the undertaker. if i win both bets, i will win a little bit more then 5000 points.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I just bet 29,000 points on The Undertaker. If he wins I get the 29,000 back plus 14,500 so it is worth it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I just bet 29,000 points on The Undertaker. If he wins I get the 29,000 back plus 14,500 so it is worth it.


want to play pool for 10,000 points?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Cali get on MSN, we listening to BTR


Nah, I'm watching Lost.


I'll listen to the archive version later.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No because I don't feel like losing 10,000 points right now.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> No because I don't feel like losing 10,000 points right now.


it doesn't even have to be 10,000. 1,000, 5,000, 500, 800. what about it?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

My top three albums of the year so far

1.Bone Thugz N Harmony - Strength & Loyalty
2.Prodigy - Return Of The Mac
3.Music Soulchild - Luvanmusic


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I just don't feel like playing at all right now actually.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I just don't feel like playing at all right now actually.


fine. 

truth: i beat TNC for 500 points


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Fuck yahoo pool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Watching Lost.


I'm watching http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2992730373098210010


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I'm watching http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2992730373098210010


:lmao:lmaoOWNED~!!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

This guy on BTR is freaking sad


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao that dude hated the WWE.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> This guy on BTR is freaking sad


link plz


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> lmao that dude hated the WWE.


I swear to fuck, he takes wrestling WAAAAAAY too seriously.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I swear to fuck, he takes wrestling WAAAAAAY too seriously.


He's going to be the first person to ever die from hating wrestling.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-In the Ruff Ryders song called "Pay Per View" on the WCW Mayhem CD one of the lyrics in the song is "I'll always be around like fast Eddie Guerrero" I found that ironic.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

M.W > Legend

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/146489-m-w.html

:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm gonna confuse you with him so much now.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm gonna confuse you with him so much now.


As do I. I keep thinking "I dont remember posting that..."


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-The Maestro is annoying as fuck. Every damn backstage scene he is playing that god forsaken piano. SHUT THE HELL UP!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-The Maestro is annoying as fuck. Every damn backstage scene he is playing that god forsaken piano. SHUT THE HELL UP!!!



Piano's are ballin


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I'm here!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Calvin and Hobbes > You


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

The Hip-Hop thread has been basically dead for days


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> Piano's are ballin


Pianos are more annoying than Lashley on the stick.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Hip-Hop has been basically dead for days


:agree: 

Truth: It's an enigma how this puzzle is so respected.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: Must speed up the 1,000,000 thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> - Howard asked Steve if he hated Hulk Hogan Steve said he did not hate Hogan but felt the match would suck because of Hogan's style being non aggressive and Steve said he would need to win if that match would ever happen.





> - Eric The Midget called and asked Steve if he will be part of WWE TV/PPV's and said he has a long-term deal but won't ever be a regular again. He said he "might" be at Wrestlemania 24 because its a huge event.


:hb



> - Austin put over Ken Kennedy as a great talker and up and comer,





> - Howard confirmed the news that Vince wanted Howard involved in a match and offered him a lot of money for Wrestlemania 20.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i beat BDFW in pool


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dr Death will go through WCW faster than a nymphomaniac goes through a box of condoms.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Pianos are more annoying than Lashley on the stick.


But john legend plays the piano 



MrMonty said:


> :agree:
> 
> Truth: It's an enigma how this puzzle is so respected.


Hip-Hop will never die!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He also tried to get Austin to have a match against Kanyon naked on the show but Austin declined. :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry I am living in 1999 again. Watching every Nitro and PPV from that year lately. Currently on November 22,1999


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He also tried to get Austin to have a match against Kanyon naked on the show but Austin declined. :lmao


:lmao


I remember Kanyon was on the show one time, and Flair called in and bitched him out:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> I remember Kanyon was on the show one time, and Flair called in and bitched him out:lmao


He was apparently on the show a few days ago and Artie Lange stopped him from killing himself.



Phenomenal1 said:


> Sorry I am living in 1999 again. Watching every Nitro and PPV from that year lately. Currently on November 22,1999


I shall be doing that with the 97 RAW season in a few days.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

So...........I have 1,999 points..........who's going to help


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> So...........I have 1,999 points..........who's going to help


pool?    :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> He was apparently on the show a few days ago and Artie Lange stopped him from killing himself.


Yeah, I'm gonna watch that later.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> He was apparently on the show a few days ago and Artie Lange stopped him from killing himself.
> 
> 
> 
> I shall be doing that with the 97 RAW season in a few days.


I will be doing that sooner than later. I am just not sure when I will be able to get it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> pool?    :agree:


Me no do pool


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jollywood said:


> Hulkamania was born in the 80's but thrived in the 90's.


It takes a really huge moron to think that.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Me no do pool


if you beat be i will give you 10,000 points but if i win you give me 2,000 points.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> if you beat be i will give you 10,000 points but if i win you give me 2,000 points.


I'd take that bet...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> if you beat be i will give you 10,000 points but if i win you give me 2,000 points.



Iv'e never done yahoo pool :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Iv'e never done yahoo pool :$


how about this, i will give you warm up games, then we can make the bet. i will give you atleast 5 warm up games.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I love how JDL makes big point bets against others, but only makes like 500 point bets against me.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jeff, best of 7, winner takes 9000 points ?

Edit: 9087


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> how about this, i will give you warm up games, then we can make the bet. i will give you atleast 5 warm up games.


ok


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^ go to the room called Random. 




MrMonty said:


> Jeff, best of 7, winner takes 9000 points ?
> 
> Edit: 9087


no, monty. i making a pool tourney soon, grand prize will be 10,000 points. and if i win more points i will raise it to 20,000.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I am feared


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

so do I enter a global game room?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll take that bet, Monty.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4014853-post31.html

:no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> so do I enter a global game room?


go to www.yahoo.com

click on games

on you're left side there is a list, pool is number one click on that

then type in you're yahoo id.

after that, click on contuine

then go down, and find the room called random its in pink.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4014853-post31.html
> 
> :no:


Own him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Own him.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4014870-post32.html

I was beat to it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> go to www.yahoo.com
> 
> click on games
> 
> ...


Got it


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4014870-post32.html
> 
> I was beat to it.


:lmao

Atta' boy, Mitchell.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Got it


ok join the table im jeffdivalover10.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can browse the WWE section for three seconds and I'll find something that gives me a headache:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4012009-post9.html


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'll take that bet, Monty.


But you might actually win...:side:

What room?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

movement wh did you leave?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> But you might actually win...:side:
> 
> What room?


Live and Let Die.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RKO Orton is a moron


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Live and Let Die.


Better be the McCartney one :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The 13 people that voted for Evolution in that poll need to be warned.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4015742-post46.html

WTF? Does this guy think wrestling is real? I would guess he's actually Arn Anderson if it wasn't for what he said in his post.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: movement is picking this game up fast.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> RKO Orton is a moron


:agree:

The only thing wrong with the MLB topic.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm gonna get banned for flaming if I look in that Horsemen/Evolution thread again


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm gonna get banned for flaming if I look in that Horsemen/Evolution thread again


It's fairly obvious that the people that voted for Evolution haven't seen a second of Horsemen footage.


----------



## Brent555 (Apr 23, 2007)

I miss Chris Jericho.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd trade good mic skills for some guy with 6 pack abs any day. That's why the original Horseman will always be better than Evolution in every way.

They were great in the ring AND on the stick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's fairly obvious that the people that voted for Evolution haven't seen a second of Horsemen footage.


I've already red repped like 6 people.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm going to watch Flair/Steamboat to remind myself of Flair's everlasting greatness.


----------



## Brent555 (Apr 23, 2007)

Why does everybody knock the later reincarnation with benoit and malenko? Benoit is supossed to be one of the best of all time and Malenko was good I thought too. Yea Mongo brought them down, but still. Is it just because they were a remake?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^They can't touch the Originals. Sorry.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I may request a Ricky Steamboat banner but I'm afraid I won't get many attempts.


----------



## Brent555 (Apr 23, 2007)

Who could make me a good sting banner? I can't give any points, but I can rep them. Does anybody do banners for rep?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^They can't touch the Originals. Sorry.


I'm sorry, but that banner is terrible Mac.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

BTR was great.....until they started hating on D&D


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> *I'm sorry*, but that banner is terrible Mac.


:bs:

Can't request. Gotta use the Hunter banner for a bit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> BTR was great.....until they started hating on D&D


They aren't very good wrestlers.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :bs:
> 
> Can't request. Gotta use the Hunter banner for a bit.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI7sd0IvT0E

Gif plz.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI7sd0IvT0E
> 
> Gif plz.


I don't have a youtube grabber--whatever--thing. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4015810-post50.html

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I don't have a youtube grabber--whatever--thing. :$


http://rapidshare.de/files/16030578/rdvx170-JamieLynnSilger-TheSopranos_MembersOnly.avi


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - wep 4 wep. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4015810-post50.html
> 
> :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


He may be right.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



Diesel said:


> Truth - wep 4 wep. :$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll make you a Steamboat banner, WCW, but I'm not very good. PM me the specifics.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I'll make you a Steamboat banner, WCW, but I'm not very good. PM me the specifics.


I can't find any good pictures. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I can't find any good pictures. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^
:lmao

Road/Hog wild was among one of the dumbest ideas for a pay per view ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Big Poppa Pump


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4015834-post7.html

Christ.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> ^^^
> :lmao
> 
> Road/Hog wild was among one of the dumbest ideas for a pay per view ever.


A PPV where the audience is nothing but bikers? I don't see how it could go wrong.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4015834-post7.html
> 
> Christ.


He has one of the ugliest gifs ever.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MNMItTeamOnScene has the hawts for ol' Nitro. Literally.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> A PPV where the audience is nothing but bikers? I don't see how it could go wrong.


The worst part was that it was free. Which made the gate approx zero dollars. It only happened because Bischoff and Hogan are bikers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I want a different, plain pic of Meltzer. But it isnt that many pics of him.


Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4015834-post7.html
> 
> Christ.


I'm starting to think thats a girl. Or a ***.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The worst part was that it was free. Which made the gate approx zero dollars. It only happened because Bischoff and Hogan are bikers.


Yeah, and they were notoriously awful PPVs.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah, and they were notoriously awful PPVs.


I remember Hogan got a thunderous babyface pop during the first nWo title win because of the bikers. :lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I want a different, plain pic of Meltzer. But it isnt that many pics of him.
> 
> I'm starting to think thats a girl. *Or a ***.*


*Holds up politically correct sign*

Cal, gif will be done soon...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I want a different, plain pic of Meltzer. But it isnt that many pics of him.
> 
> I'm starting to think thats a girl. Or a ***.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I remember Hogan got a thunderous babyface pop during the first nWo title win because of the bikers. :lmao


Yeah, they fucking loved Hogan as a heel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i beat movement for 2,000 points 4-0


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i beat movement for 2,000 points 4-0


:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


ROFL


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Now that you're done playing friggin' pool, go download those Stone Sour songs now, Movement.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :$


you did well, first time playing and you picked it up fast. i can see you beating me, diesel, and monty one day even.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Now that you're done playing friggin' pool, go download those Stone Sour songs now, Movement.


okay



Jeffdivalover said:


> you did well, first time playing and you picked it up fast. i can see you beating me, diesel, and monty one day even.


It was definitely funner than I thought, I'm going to play some more tomorrow


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> ROFL


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> okay


Add 'Zzyzx Rd.' to the list. Awesome song.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> It was definitely funner than I thought, I'm going to play some more tomorrow


you can play me tomarrow, it doesn't have to be for points, it can be for fun


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sopranos are on in 10 minutes :hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> you can play me tomarrow, it doesn't have to be for points, it can be for fun


I get home from high school around 4, so I'll be free to do so around then



Diesel said:


> Add 'Zzyzx Rd.' to the list. Awesome song.



that an actual song name?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> that an actual song name?


Yeah, strange name, but the song itself is great. Slower than usual Stone Sour, but still great.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I get home from high school around 4, so I'll be free to do so around then


ok.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, strange name, but the song itself is great. Slower than usual Stone Sour, but still great.


It's downloading now, I'm listening to through the glass right now


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- 









Nobody will notice the difference. :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> It's downloading now, I'm listening to through the glass right now


After hearing the lead singer in the 'Reborn' song, must be kinda weird to hear him in that song, eh?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What banner should I use for the PPV? I have a pick, but I wanna know what you guys think. I hope no one will be affended if their banner isn't used.:$ I was gonna use one person's banner for the mid-week report (as a "unofficial" poster), and use another for the acutal PPV event. I really don't know what to do.

Here's the banners: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graph...-forums-needs-you-critical-acclaim-offer.html

Oh, and CaL. Don't say Richie77


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


OOOH YEAH!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting the '96 RAW season soon.


Having Fake Diesel and Razor on DVD =


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> After hearing the lead singer in the 'Reborn' song, must be kinda weird to hear him in that song, eh?



yeah, but their really good, I remember the last time I tried to get into Rock i told myself I would never listen to this stuff again but I'm happy I gave it another chance


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What banner should I use for the PPV? I have a pick, but I wanna know what you guys think. I hope no one will be affended if their banner isn't used.:$ I was gonna use one person's banner for the mid-week report (as a "unofficial" poster), and use another for the acutal PPV event. I really don't know what to do.
> 
> Here's the banners: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graph...-forums-needs-you-critical-acclaim-offer.html
> 
> Oh, and CaL. Don't say Richie77


I think I like Will's the best.


:$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think I like Will's the best.
> 
> 
> :$


Ya. I know:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Scott Hall lookalike looked decent.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Headliner I like Lil Jae's the best if you want an opinion.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner, I like will94's first banner the best.

Jae's looks good, but the white in it makes it a little hard to see. If he could change the colors to maybe yellow and green, then I'd use that one.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Balla.










EDIT: wtf is up with the flash?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What banner should I use for the PPV? I have a pick, but I wanna know what you guys think. I hope no one will be affended if their banner isn't used.:$ I was gonna use one person's banner for the mid-week report (as a "unofficial" poster), and use another for the acutal PPV event. I really don't know what to do.
> 
> Here's the banners: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graph...-forums-needs-you-critical-acclaim-offer.html
> 
> Oh, and CaL. Don't say Richie77


Will's is the best but if Lil Jae's banner was red I would of given it to him


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya. I know:sad:


Why sad?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Balla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the best gif ever if it didn't have the flash


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Balla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


want me to fix it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I like the flash.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Fail jobbing to Diesel on the PPV = Big Ratings.

:$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Headliner I like Lil Jae's the best if you want an opinion.


His is pretty good I think the text is too plain for me.


Derek said:


> Headliner, I like will94's first banner the best.
> 
> Jae's looks good, but the white in it makes it a little hard to see. If he could change the colors to maybe yellow and green, then I'd use that one.


Yea I see what you mean. Thx. 

I was gonna say "the unofficial" poster has been released and use Bethany's or Jae's until the PPV (where I use Will's) but forget it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I like the flash.


WTF


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

headliner am i going to be on the PPV?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Don't know. Possibly.


Diesel said:


> Fail jobbing to Diesel on the PPV = Big Ratings.
> 
> :$


That means Fail succeeds.


Killa CaLi said:


> Why sad?


Because Bethany made one.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Just an input from me, I prefer Jae's logo for Fusion more than mine, especially if he'd change the colors around to a redish color (I adjusted the colors on his, and it looks awesome in red), it be perfect. The lightning in the logo captures the whole "Fusion" theme perfectly. If you can get him to change colors on it, I'd say go with his.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Because Bethany made one.


Not enough color in hers :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> That means Fail succeeds.


tru.

I love what you guys are doing with James' character. Gets better every week how he can't get into the arena. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WTF


:banned:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^

Thx Movement


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Diesel


will94 said:


> Just an input from me, I prefer Jae's logo for Fusion more than mine, especially if he'd change the colors around to a redish color (I adjusted the colors on his, and it looks awesome in red), it be perfect. The lightning in the logo captures the whole "Fusion" theme perfectly. If you can get him to change colors on it, I'd say go with his.


Yea. I really like yours though. I'll PM him and ask him to change it to red.


Killa CaLi said:


> Not enough color in hers :$


I know.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: what did I miss?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I can request a banner again tomorrow.

I think I'm going to request another text banner. I have a thing for them now I think. :$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lost my animation bar in ImageReady


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't be bothered keeping track of my requests. I make like one every 4 months.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

No prob CaLi

Truth:going to surf through the forums to see what can keep me awake


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I can request a banner again tomorrow.
> 
> I think I'm going to request another text banner. I have a thing for them now I think. :$


No one in the GFX section likes you anymore because you request too much.:flip


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> No one in the GFX section likes you anymore because you request too much.:flip


No surprise.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel has, seriously like 294029480948 UFC banners and 1028102983 Offspring banners.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Diesel has, seriously like 294029480948 UFC banners and 1028102983 Offspring banners.


I think I have a few more, actually.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Diesel has, seriously like 294029480948 UFC banners and 1028102983 Offspring banners.


What a waste


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-PM'd Jae about the color change. 

More "Truf"-About to post the update/report. I should of reported this like 3 hours ago but I've been too busy worrying about the small things.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What a waste


The world would be a better place without both.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

that gamepro 52 most important games list is shit cause Ocarina of time wasn't #1



WCW said:


> The world would be a better place without both.


I Like Offspring :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The world would be a better place without both.


Vince needs to buy them both for an embarrassingly low price.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The world would be a better place without both.


Aren't you ordering UFC 71?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Vince needs to buy them both for an embarrassingly low price.


Sort of like WCW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Aren't you ordering UFC 71?


Maybe. :side:


I may have also been to an Offspring concert. :side:

I may have also been handed a pick by Dexter. :side:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Headliner said:


> Truth-PM'd Jae about the color change.
> 
> More "Truf"-About to post the update/report. I should of reported this like 3 hours ago but I've been too busy worrying about the small things.


So, when is Metzliner gonna report that I'm getting called up to the main WWF roster?  j/k

Truth - Jae's looks kickin' in red, see for yourselves:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:no::no:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I like the Offspring.

:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

According to the invasion storyline, Stephanie bought ECW for like 200 million and Shane bought WCW for the same price, making them the dumbest people on earth considering WCW sold for 5 mil and ECW was like free.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Evolution said:


> I like the Offspring.
> 
> :$


Good man.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> According to the invasion storyline, Stephanie bought ECW for like 200 million and Shane bought WCW for the same price, making them the dumbest people on earth considering WCW sold for 5 mil and ECW was like free.


:lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCW said:


> According to the invasion storyline, Stephanie bought ECW for like 200 million and Shane bought WCW for the same price, making them the dumbest people on earth considering WCW sold for 5 mil and ECW was like free.


See folks, proof that Vince doesn't always bury WCW and ECW, if he did, he wouldn't have booked it that his kids were gonna go broke if he beat them :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> According to the invasion storyline, *Stephanie bought ECW for like 200 million* and Shane bought WCW for the same price, making them the dumbest people on earth considering WCW sold for 5 mil and ECW was like free.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


They both used their share of the stock to buy the two companies, which comes out around there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Then of course they sold the stock to a consortium who ended up being Ric Flair, which means Flair is as rich as both the McMahon kinds combined.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm gonna go to bed. Later, guys.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

good night diesel


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm gonna go to bed. Later, guys.


your not going to wait for the report


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Then of course they sold the stock to a consortium who ended up being Ric Flair, which means Flair is as rich as both the McMahon kinds combined.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=osCMDljUuwU


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll catch the replay of it tomorrow. Too tired now. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=osCMDljUuwU


TERMINAL.....CANCER.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Then of course they sold the stock to a consortium who ended up being Ric Flair, which means Flair is as rich as both the McMahon kinds combined.


That should shock no one.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCW said:


> Then of course they sold the stock to a consortium who ended up being Ric Flair, which means Flair is as rich as both the McMahon kinds combined.


I love having that whole segment in DVD quality. God bless the Survivor Series 2001 DVD Extras.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> TERMINAL.....CANCER.


*......DIE*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Watching American Gladiators again Too bad it goes off in 15 mins:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That should shock no one.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...n-youve-ever-seen-you-know-you-cant-have.html

You need to post in that thread as Ric Flair and talk about how The Nature Boy has never met a woman he couldn't have.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want the SS DVD just for that Flair extra


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want the SS DVD just for that Flair extra


Ditto.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It'd be sweet to be sitting on that much money.

:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anyth...n-youve-ever-seen-you-know-you-cant-have.html
> 
> You need to post in that thread as Ric Flair and talk about how The Nature Boy has never met a woman he couldn't have.


I'll do it tomorrow after my exam. I should really be studying or sleeping right now.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im calling it a night. good night everyone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll do it tomorrow after my exam. I should really be studying or sleeping right now.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want the SS DVD just for that Flair extra


It's the whole segment too, even includes Austin kicking ass and drinking a celebratory beer with his favorite wrestler ever (Flair).

The rest of the extras are Heyman being fired/replaced by Lawler, Shane/Steph begging for their jobs and being removed by security, and Regal starts the "kiss my ass" club. Plus a day in the life of Edge.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I think I might go to sleep

EDIT: see ya Jeff


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> wwf.com has a name association game with The Red Scare.
> 
> Anonymous Interviewer: Ok guys, when I mention one name, one of you guys will say the first thing that pops in your mind. Got it?
> 
> ...


Ratings



> It's the whole segment too, even includes Austin kicking ass and drinking a celebratory beer with his favorite wrestler ever (Flair).
> 
> The rest of the extras are Heyman being fired/replaced by Lawler, Shane/Steph begging for their jobs and being removed by security, and Regal starts the "kiss my ass" club. Plus a day in the life of Edge.


AWESOME


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I lol'd at that bit.

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pHlGZEmXoI

4:39 = Brutal

I kinda want to buy all of the old ECW Hardcore TVs since I didn't see very much ECW.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Game27 is a moron.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4016172-post23.html

Meh


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4016172-post23.html
> 
> Meh


I LOLed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO that was great AMP.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think Corey has some of the Hardcore TV seasons.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

You know Cali I never told you this but I was eating dinner in Manhattan like 2 summers ago at some fancy Japanese place and Jamie Lynn Sigler was at a table near us with some friends. I didn't really know her then because I hadn't gotten into the show at that point but she was really much smaller than I thought she would be.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL @ Amp!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4016172-post23.html
> 
> Meh


Best post ever. Literally. The best, ever.

Truth ~ I watched Angle/Lesnar at WM 19 the other day. It's crazy sweet, minus the huge botch.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> You know Cali I never told you this but I was eating dinner in Manhattan like 2 summers ago at some fancy Japanese place and Jamie Lynn Sigler was at a table near us with some friends. I didn't really know her then because I hadn't gotten into the show at that point but she was really much smaller than I thought she would be.


Thanks for telling me


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> well here is my honest answer, i dress nicely because i want to look nice. also it depends what im doing, *if im playing basketball, i put on some basketball shorts, and a jersey. but if im going to a wedding, i wear a tuxedo.* It also feels comfortable, i don't want to wear something that i that annoys me. the most important reason is to attract girls, you can't blame me.


................


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted some Domino gifs in VIP


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Thanks for telling me


I thought it would interest you seeing as how that's the *'longest banner in your sig ever.'*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I thought it would interest you seeing as how that's the *'longest banner in your sig ever.'*


Don't patronize me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that chairshot Dreamer gave Raven is on every single ECW highlight video ever made.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ................


Never woulda guessed. I thought it was the other way around, no wonder I get laughed at when I go to my local gym in a tuxedo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm pretty sure that chairshot Dreamer gave Raven is on every single ECW highlight video ever made.


Just about


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Never woulda guessed. I thought it was the other way around, no wonder I get laughed at when I go to my local gym in a tuxedo.


Tell the people who laugh at you that they aren't custom made.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*BROCK WE'RE LOSING!!!*


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brock Lesner is going to be on BTR next week


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Brock Lesner is going to be on BTR next week


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Brock Lesner is going to be on BTR next week


Seriously?!?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't wait to hear Brock next week. Marked out hearing Tully tonight. Brock should be good assuming they ask him the right questions.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> - At last word, the NWA titles will no longer be apart of TNA as of 5/14, which would be the day after the 5/13 Sacrifice PPV.


This should be funny


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Brock Lesnar is an ass. Well to Japan anyway.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Brock Lesnar is an ass. Well to Japan anyway.


Yeah, but he was still a good talent.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Best chair shot ever.

Yall know it don't thrill me to see my boy get cracked in the bean, but God DAMN.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

hi


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I could watch that chair shot all day.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

No one did my request


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That was uncalled for CaLi. :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

eewwwwwwwwwwwww, not the he-she.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> That was uncalled for CaLi. :no:





:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/338253-batista-upsets-fans-wolverhampton.html

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

smooooch cali


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm dying of boredom seriously


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - I'm in a point giving mood  Want points? Rep or PM


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

THA CHAMP IS HURRRRRRRRRRE


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

You're champ? Well done man


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Edit: :cuss: computer


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Mornin People.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm looking forward to seeing the banner Bethany said she would make me. I hope she didn't forget about it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Think I might watch Summerslam 02 soon....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello all.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Is it sad the RedSilver has been searching around the forums and intentionally spreading rep just so he can red-rep me twice in the last 2 days when he hasn't even made a post in the thread?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello all


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Truth: Is it sad the RedSilver has been searching around the forums and intentionally spreading rep just so he can red-rep me twice in the last 2 days when he hasn't even made a post in the thread?


I do that to people when I'm bored. :$


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello people


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I do that to people when I'm bored. :$


But the difference is I'd care if you red repped me.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I'm off to bed.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I'm off to bed.


Night bud. 

Truth: My three favorite female wrestlers are in my avatar and sig.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - I needa start adding some of you guys on MSN.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - There's only two members from this site I talk to regularly on MSN.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

I talk to Bcob or whatever hes called, thats about it.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-I don't have MSN


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I have MSN


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I havent posted in here for ages! hello everyone


----------



## the_andy (Aug 24, 2006)

Truth:

.....finally, the_andy HAS COME BACK to the TTT thread.



edit: although now im gonna go get something to eat so im leaving again


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

ADR LaVey said:


> Night bud.
> 
> Truth: My three favorite female wrestlers are in my avatar and sig.


I know Josh Matthews isn't that masculine...but c'mon! That's not nice...


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: I got banned because of the l awls censor!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Mildly Ill.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Is there a new rule about saying |awls or something?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Is there a new rule about saying |awls or something?


I think it happened in the rant about buying Nolo a membership and Rajah got tired of looking at it and censored it.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah, i think if you continuously say censored words, it's excessive swearing or something, i'm not totally certain, but the whole thing is so funny.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Done with classes for the semester. Ironically, I'll be working harder this summer than I did in school all year. Still cool to be finished, can't say I'm really happy or anything though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Censoring words for your own personal preference = Major powertrip


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Clairvoyant Disease = Ratings


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - im here


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

hello


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I posted in the YouTube section for the first time. You should all check it out.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

I like your name.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Who me?

If so, thanks.

I have to go to class now. :no:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I posted in the YouTube section for the first time. You should all check it out.


I checked it out. Funny stuff.

Truth: Rave >>>> Jacobs :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I need 1 more rep point until I get a new title. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I need 1 more rep point until I get a new title. :side:


Done


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

<3

Truth - I just reviewed over some French, for a test I have today.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Truth - Basil Brush is on.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Reading some updated Saw 4 news.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Truth - Basil Brush is on.


HA HA HA BOOM BOOM!!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I still belive Liverpool vs Man Utd will be the final of the champion's League no matter what. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Truth - I still belive Liverpool vs Man Utd will be the final of the champion's League no matter what. :side:


I'm hoping for a Liverpool Vs Milan final :$


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I'm hoping for a Liverpool Vs Milan final :$


Truth: ...Be interesting to see that i must admit but i'd rather have an all English final, between iverpool vs Man Utd just for the passion involved in the game, :$.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Going to the Scottish Youth Cup Final tonight. Rangers vs. Celtic. 

There will be about 20,000 there!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just woke up.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

meh


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

A whole lot of Madness.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* People from my class and the class above me at the high school I graduated from die all the time. It's crazy. Combined the two classes probably had about 600 people.

In the last 4 years two girls died in a car accident, one girl got murdered, one dude was found in a river, and now this other kid died this week in a car accident.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just finished listening to Between The Ropes, good stuff.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* People from my class and the class above me at the high school I graduated from die all the time. It's crazy. Combined the two classes probably had about 600 people.
> 
> In the last 4 years two girls died in a car accident, one girl got murdered, *one dude was found in a river*, and now this other kid died this week in a car accident.


Was he in the mob or something?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Just finished listening to Between The Ropes, good stuff.


That Anti-WWE caller may had been a little touched in the head


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I would post in the rant about Cali, but...

I don't really want to start anything. Most people know how I feel about him anyway.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm going to see Wild Hogs tonight.

Hope it's good!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> That Anti-WWE caller may had been a little touched in the head


He was rather funny, reminded me of so many idiots on here.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Was he in the mob or something?


They said he was drunk at some college and wandered into the woods. Nobdoy saw him again until they pulled his body out of whatever river/creek was in the woods.

Weird story about him, about 2 months before he died was the last time I saw him. I think he was probably about 20 years old and got beat the fuck up by this 16 year old kid at a field party. Kind of a bad last memory od someone I guess.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hello to one and all


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWfZjVbFFkc

:lmao


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Hello to one and all


 Hello to you too. How are ya?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I want to drop out of school and become an Alaskan king crab fisherman.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Didnt get up till 2.30 PM today .


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm listening to some tunes that are mega-crunchy


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That Mario video was cool.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I had nice day off today.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - I need a haircut.

Truth - My semester is over in a week.

Truth - I have a basketball game tonight at 8:30 P.M.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I could also use a haircut.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> He was rather funny, reminded me of so many idiots on here.


Reminded me off a good 82.6% of the posters in the WWE section


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I had a haircut before easter. May need another soon though.

Sup Derek .


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I want to drop out of school and become an Alaskan king crab fisherman.


You'll make a lot of money and only have to work like 2 weeks a year.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Heya


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Going to use the phone.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Listening to some music.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Heya


Do you have the Dayton FYF?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just read some more of Monty and Headliner's BTB, I am Slam should cut a promo every show, as should I


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

More gifs coming.


> Do you have the Dayton FYF?


Of course. Whaddya want, Joe/Richards? Morishima/Whitmer?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

UK ROH shows are out


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I got my tax return check yesterday. A whopping 24 dollars. Good thing payday is tomorrow.

I guess I could spend this return money on memberships for two people.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

THE ROH UK SHOWS ARE OUT!

BUY! BUY! BUY!

Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe = Mega Ultra Ratings


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> I got my tax return check yesterday. A whopping 24 dollars. Good thing payday is tomorrow.


Whoa, you can pimp out a car with that chedda

Speaking of which I need to clean out my car


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> THE ROH UK SHOWS ARE OUT!
> 
> BUY! BUY! BUY!
> 
> Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe = Mega Ultra Ratings



That was an awesome match


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Whoa, you can pimp out a car with that chedda
> 
> Speaking of which I need to clean out my car


We had 2 Nintendo Wii's in stock at my store yesterday. But of course I didn't have the money and payday was two days away.:no:

Once I go there tomorrow loaded it's sure to be gone. :frustrate


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> More gifs coming.
> 
> Of course. Whaddya want, Joe/Richards? Morishima/Whitmer?


Can you make me a gif of Joe kicking Davey Richards ass with some kind of stiff shot?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Are all the FYF DVD's out yet? Are they all worth having?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> *We had 2 Nintendo Wii's in stock at my store yesterday. But of course I didn't have the money and payday was two days away.:no:*
> 
> Once I go there tomorrow loaded it's sure to be gone. :frustrate


Thats odd, I think all Wii shipments only have two consoles, The gamestop I got my wii from just got two consoles in their shipment, by the time I got there there was only one left. They sell out within an hour


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Are all the FYF DVD's out yet? Are they all worth having?


Yep all out 

Can't speak for them all but the UK shows are must haves


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Listening to rap for the first time (voluntarily) in a few months. Brotha Lynch Hung.

EDIT: Fuck this shit actually.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Can you make me a gif of Joe kicking Davey Richards ass with some kind of stiff shot?


Sure. Joe actually gives Davey the stiffest kick I've ever seen in my entire life during the match. Although, without the sound, it won't seem as epic.

And yes RM, the FYF's are all must owns, every single one.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Cade & Murdoch bashing the IWC = mega ultra ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> And yes RM, the FYF's are all must owns, every single one.


That ain't good news. 

I'll hopefully buy them sometime next month.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I could just send you the important/good Philly and Dayton matches so you can skip them over and just get the other 4.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I could just send you the important/good Philly and Dayton matches so you can skip them over and just get the other 4.


:agree:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just had dinner. Hi all.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- Cade & Murdoch bashing the IWC = mega ultra ratings


Well I mean most of the people online are pretty dumb so I don't blame them. 

The term 'smart' or 'smark' is kind of incorrect for the vast majority of the IWC, you can't be a smark and borderline retarded at the same time. Just doesn't work.

*Truth:* Meet the Feebles = Cool movie


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Thats odd, I think all Wii shipments only have two consoles, The gamestop I got my wii from just got two consoles in their shipment, by the time I got there there was only one left. They sell out within an hour


It's wierd, but the last time we got Wii's (like January), we got three of them. Meh, I think I'm going to give up on the Wii and just continuing focusing on my 360 and Sega Nomad for my gaming.

I just checked my bank accounts and PayPal donated me 6 cents. Even they know I'm sitting on broke right now.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I could just send you the important/good Philly and Dayton matches so you can skip them over and just get the other 4.


Give me like three really good Samoa Joe matches (hopefully on MegaUpload) and I'll put them on my iPod.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Well I mean most of the people online are pretty dumb so I don't blame them.
> 
> The term 'smart' or 'smark' is kind of incorrect for the vast majority of the IWC, you can't be a smark and borderline retarded at the same time. Just doesn't work.


Perfect example of that: the guy who started the 'WWE bashes IWC' thread. Dumbass said he probably knows more about the business then they do.

He obviously didn't read the article, because they explain why they know more about the business than we do.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

He probably does. After all, he posts on 'the internets'.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

FUCK!!

I tried to red rep the guy that started that thread, but I ended up giving him positive rep, so know he's back in the green. Somebody red rep him for me.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek said:


> FUCK!!
> 
> I tried to red rep the guy that started that thread, but I ended up giving him positive rep, so know he's back in the green. Somebody red rep him for me.


I hate when that happens


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Derek said:


> FUCK!!
> 
> I tried to red rep the guy that started that thread, but I ended up giving him positive rep, so know he's back in the green. Somebody red rep him for me.


Which thread?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I hate when that happens


Me too. I don't give out much red rep, so I sometimes forget to click on 'I disapprove'.

EDIT- The 'WWE bashes IWC' thread in the Raw section, Refuse.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Here ya go, WCW:










And I'll send you some matches, Bubba.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

The player with the most wins on Xbox Live's Uno has 26,000.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Why does the thread starter deserve red rep?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I red repped him, Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ Thanks Spartan


Refuse said:


> Why does the thread starter deserve red rep?


Probably because the article he's referring to is Cade & Murdoch explaining why they should be respected by these 'internet fans', explaining how they have travel all the time, missing their families, and all the pain they have to endure wrestling for over 250 nights a year.

Then the dumbass thread starter claims that he probably knows more about the business than them.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - God of War II is really annoying


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - God of War II is really annoying


I rented it, but when I got to a part where I have to fight a lava monster and I kept getting killed by lava, I said Fuck it.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^ Thanks Spartan
> 
> Probably because the article he's referring to is Cade & Murdoch explaining why they should be respected by these 'internet fans', explaining how they have travel all the time, missing their families, and all the pain they have to endure wrestling for over 250 nights a year.
> 
> Then the dumbass thread starter claims that he probably knows more about the business than them.


Oh ok, I cant find where he says he knows more than them.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

im at school lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Oh ok, I cant find where he says he knows more than them.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4017684-post1.html

He says it right in his post, atrocious grammar and all.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I haven't made any bets here for Backlash yet. But I'm about to soon.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Here ya go, WCW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holycrap thats stiff which show is that from?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> I rented it, but when I got to a part where I have to fight a lava monster and I kept getting killed by lava, I said Fuck it.


The boss fights are easy it's the damn puzzles that get on my nerves. 

Truth - I'm going to order the Backlash PPV.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I haven't made any bets here for Backlash yet. But I'm about to soon.


Always bet on Cena.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Always bet on Cena.


especially considering that it's a lock that all three champs are going to retain until at least Vengeance. They really shouldn't have leaked that poster.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - God of War II is really annoying


Yea those puzzles and shit are annoying, I could send you the link to a site that has a very thorough walkthrough


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I haven't made any bets here for Backlash yet. But I'm about to soon.


Ditto.

3000 on cena.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cide, you listen to BTR last night? If so, how great was that guys rant on WWE?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea those puzzles and shit are annoying, I could send you the link to a site that has a very thorough walkthrough


Yea PM it to me


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cide, you listen to BTR last night? If so, how great was that guys rant on WWE?


Funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cide, you listen to BTR last night? If so, how great was that guys rant on WWE?


That shit was hilarious I hope he calls up next week.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Just put like 20000 of my points on various matches at Backlash.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That guy was YouTube quality, I couldn't stop laughing, which was pretty bad considering I was driving while listening to it.

I didn't know you listened to the show RM, first time?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

If you want guides just go to gamefaqs.com tru.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That dude spazed the hell out.:lmao 

The BTR guys started laughing at him.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> That shit was hilarious I hope he calls up next week.


It was more pathetic than anything el

Also I can't find that game site, I will try later


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I used to listen to it a while back, then sort of forgot about it, last nights show was the first I'd heard recently.

Subscribed to the Podcast now, so I won't be missing it again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- listening to BTR for the first time ever.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

BTR is great but Sunday Night Submission was better, had me in tears damn near every show.....sadly its gone now


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What other shows are out there like BTR?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If I was listening live I would have called in and cut a Flair promo on why he's the greatest of all time. 

Cool RM, that's what I do if I miss the show live. Download the podcast and if I'm going somewhere I'll burn it to a disc.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> BTR is great but Sunday Night Submission was better, had me in tears damn near every show.....sadly its gone now


I lost hope for that show returning 



> If I was listening live I would have called in and cut a Flair promo on why he's the greatest of all time.


I swear I said that shit last night in MSN.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

There were like a shitload of them that got posted on the NoDQ forum, since NoDQ had its own show, they allowed others to post theres. I don't recall any of the names, but if you dare go there they may still have the board up. I used to listen to 2-3 of them a week, don't recall the names, but they were fairly larger, getting pretty substantial guests. They were pretty entertaining stuff, haven't listened to one in a long time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> What other shows are out there like BTR?


I used to listen to Monday Night Mayhem but the hosts got annoying so I stopped. I'm sure you can find plenty in the podcast store or google.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

There was one which had Kevin Kelly on quite often, although that might have been a dream. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

dark phenom said:


> the IWC make up most of the wrestling fanbase.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Live Audio Wrestling has Kevin Kelly


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I just found one of the shows I used to listen to, The Wrestling Crossfire.

'chea


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao


I swear that guy is a rejoiner.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/338398-stress.html


:lmao @ The second post


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I hope the Panthers can pick up Jamaal Anderson in this weekends NFL Draft. Whatever team picks up Calvin Johnson I'll envy them all season long


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hopefully more people will try my banner request.http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/337189-banner-request-plz-attempt.html[CHEAP PLUG]


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I hope the Panthers can pick up Jamaal Anderson in this weekends NFL Draft. Whatever team picks up Calvin Johnson I'll envy them all season long


Your sig is over the limit


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - New array of banners.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Use that one Cide. It'll fit with your gif now :hb


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

My God, I don't know half of these damn moderators now. Most of them are worthless. *Stares at Holt*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I hope the Panthers can pick up Jamaal Anderson in this weekends NFL Draft. Whatever team picks up Calvin Johnson I'll envy them all season long


Being in the Panthers division, I just hope the Bucs or Falcons don't get him. The Panthers need a TE as well.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im back


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

.............


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Being in the Panthers division, I just hope the Bucs or Falcons don't get him. The Panthers need a TE as well.


I think he'll end up in the NFC sadly if it's to the Falcons I wont be as pissed considering they still have Vick throwing the ball.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Everybody knows that the Cleveland Browns are going to win the the title this year.:side:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Almost here...


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

What is ^


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Falcons will be going all the fucking way this year.

Just you watch.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Everybody knows that the *Dallas Cowboys* are going to win the the title this year.:side:


Fixed it for you.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I think he'll end up in the NFC sadly if it's to the Falcons I wont be as pissed considering they still have Vick throwing the ball.


:lmao true.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Vick wasn't that bad last season, so stfu.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Metalic Matt's Cheap plug worked for him .


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Metalic Matt said:


> Fixed it for you.


I just named the worst team I could think of. I wasn't being serious at all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

J Merce owned that dude that made the rant on me:lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Made 4 banners for requests tonight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: You are all wong because the Packers will win it all (I can't even believe that one and they are my favorite team).


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

POD's banners per hour number is astonishing!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> I just named the worst team I could think of. I wasn't being serious at all.


 Oh ok what is your first team.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Looking forward to TUF5 tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Metalic Matt said:


> Oh ok what is your first team.


Denver Broncos. They don't have a prayer this year.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

i$e said:


> POD's banners per hour number is astonishing!


I dont rush mind.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Looking forward to TUF5 tonight.


Won't be as good as last week. That fight ruled.

Based on the preview, looks like Team Penn could win tonight.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I wonder when my store will have one of these. Probably like 2 months after it's already out. :lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Metalic Matt's Cheap plug worked for him .


 Thanks ill give you a gift now.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The fight may not be as good but the rest of the show should be funny as usual. Lightweights are just plain crazy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shame the black looks like utter shit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the reason Mickie James won the Women's title for 3 minutes was because during the triple threat, Victoria forgot to kick out of a pinfall.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- the reason Mickie James won the Women's title for 3 minutes was because during the triple threat, Victoria forgot to kick out of a pinfall.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


That's the only way she'll ever regain the title.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Mel Kiper from EPSN has the Panthers taking Greg Olsen if he's there we should pick him up he could be a great target along with Smith and Keyshawn.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Shame the black looks like utter shit.


It's not as black as they advertised. Reminds me of mainstream rap. :gun: 










The guy certainly has a better setup than all of us. He's using his 1080p TV as a monitor AND a television. The hotness.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Mel Kiper has the Packer taking the running back from Cal which would be a good pick.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't imagine it being much longer before CanadianWWEfan starts asking for red rep, just to look "cool". He has got to be the worst poster I've seen in quite a while.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Mel Kiper from EPSN has the Panthers taking Greg Olsen if he's there we should pick him up he could be a great target along with Smith and Keyshawn.


Olsen would be such a compliment to Smith and Keyshawn. That's the one thing the Panthers offense was missing last season (aside from a consistent Delhomme), a TE who could catch the ball and make plays. 

They've done nothing in the offseason though (aside from Carr) which disappointed me.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I just realized that Gabe Ruediger is the same guy that Melvin Guillard knockedout with a body punch at 63.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> It's not as black as they advertised. Reminds me of mainstream rap. :gun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lmao 






Truth: Here


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I can't imagine it being much longer before CanadianWWEfan starts asking for red rep, just to look "cool". He has got to be the worst poster I've seen in quite a while.


 Hes the worst poster ive ever seen, and thats why I red repped him two put him in two blocks of Red Rep .


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I can't imagine it being much longer before CanadianWWEfan starts asking for red rep, just to look "cool". He has got to be the worst poster I've seen in quite a while.


How did he get so much red rep already:lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

CanadianWWEFan said:


> You continue to say that you're bored of me and don't find my worth your time, and yet you keep coming back for more. It really is odd...
> 
> 
> And besides, I am very funny. I'm funnier than you, or anyone else in this thread. But this isn't about funny, this is about settling the score with *Killa Cali, the most evil poster to ever set foot in the WForums.*


:lmao

I red repped him too .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I just realized that Gabe Ruediger is the same guy that Melvin Guillard knockedout with a body punch at 63.


Guess the fat didn't protect him in that one. How Team Pulver has yet to pick that guy to fight is beyond me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

OMG a new NFL 2k game is coming out.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Back. How are you all?


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: Thats a nice 360!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> How did he get so much red rep already:lmao


 Because hes a idiot:agree: .


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

:lmao @ people cutting promos in WWF. That's fucking awesome.

Truth: People who try to act informed on a particular subject without having any fucking clue about it irritate me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> New sig.


:lmao Joe doesn't like rip offs.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao Joe doesn't like rip offs.


Joe = ABAP

Davey Richards = NABAP.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> OMG a new NFL 2k game is coming out.


Please explain.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Please explain.


They're doing it without the NFL license with fake teams but NFL legends as players.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> They're doing it without the NFL license with fake teams but NFL legends as players.


Booo, I suggested a HOF type game when they lost the license. If it's still 20 bucks, I'll be buying.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> How did he get so much red rep already:lmao


Whenever he posts he must get atleast 5 red reps, his posts are ridiculous. Hopefully he says something stupid and gets himself banned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fake teams = no ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wonder if they're going to put OJ in the game.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Booo, I suggested a HOF type game when they lost the license. If it's still 20 bucks, I'll be buying.


Playing with Brian Bosworth and OJ Simpson = ABAP


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I wonder if they're going to put OJ in the game.


http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/783/783734p1.html


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: waiting for this guy to press start on yahoo pool


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Will OJ's murder weapon be in the game?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im here whats up?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Playing with Brian Bosworth and OJ Simpson = ABAP


Nah, only one man in that game will make it worth buying and that is.....THE MEAN.....THE LEAN.....THE SACK MACHINE......KEVIN GREENE!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They need to put an unlockable cheat where when you play with OJ, he appears as a White Bronco.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Whenever he posts he must get atleast 5 red reps, his posts are ridiculous. Hopefully he says something stupid and gets himself banned.


look at your gift


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I am officially hyped for this game.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> They need to put an unlockable cheat where when you play with OJ, he appears as a White Bronco.


That should be a team name: California White Broncos


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I am officially hyped for this game.


It better be 20 bucks, 30 at the most.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That should be a team name: California White Broncos


The logo on the side of the helmets should be a bloody glove.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You should be able to run people over with the Bronco.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

You guys are slipping. I noticed and banned JKA before you all took notice. It's usually you guys finding him out first.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Fake teams = no ratings


Fake conspiracy theories = worse ratings.

:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> You guys are slipping. I noticed and banned JKA before you all took notice. It's usually you guys finding him out first.


What was his gimmick this time?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Fake conspiracy theories = worse ratings.
> 
> :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Who was he now Bubba?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> look at your gift


Thanks . Sometimes it just needs to be done .


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

aww we missed a JKA apearence.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Fake conspiracy theories = worse ratings.
> 
> :no:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saHs6J0OXVI


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

A 26 year old woman named Beth busting her ass to "become a female wrestler".


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> A 26 year old woman named Beth busting her ass to "become a female wrestler".


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> A 26 year old woman busting her ass to "become a female wrestler".


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Wow, he wasn't trying at all that time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> What was his gimmick this time?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4018094-post57.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> A 26 year old woman named Beth busting her ass to "become a female wrestler".


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even defended Lita. 

He's not even trying anymore.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

:lmao at JKA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Oaksville is such a fake location.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

It can't be that hard to rejoin and post normally with no gimmick or anything can it?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saHs6J0OXVI


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

bored


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> bored


pool?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> pool?


awesome?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It can't be that hard to rejoin and post normally with no gimmick or anything can it?


I think he accomplished that for a week and then he started PMing every one in this thread about blowjobs.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

A skipped football practice and almost got into two fights. What a fuckin day.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

are you going to the random section


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I didn't get a PM about blowjobs. 


Should I be upset?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> awesome?


what room?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I think he accomplished that for a week and then he started PMing every one in this thread about blowjobs.


I never got that PM


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Why do you hate Richards so much, WCW? He's decent in the ring and actually has a character when he's playing heel; you gotta see his heel shit in his recent ROH matches, phenomenal stuff, along with Strong.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

whats the difference in the rooms


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Everyone loved Richards, now it seems like the cool thing to hate him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Why do you hate Richards so much, WCW? He's decent in the ring and actually has a character when he's playing heel; you gotta see his heel shit in his recent ROH matches, phenomenal stuff, along with Strong.


Because he annoys the hell out of me. He's so generic that it almost makes my mind explode.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Because he annoys the hell out of me. He's so generic that it almost makes my mind explode.


I'm sending you some of his recent matches when I can to display what a great heel he is. As a face, yes, he's Mr. Generic, but as a heel he's entertaining.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> whats the difference in the rooms


nothing, just tell me which room sohuld we go in? the name.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

So, Imperfect goes on and on with his insults/jokes about the whole Chelsey/NDF situation...

...and then meets a girl on MySpace that he's 'fallen in love with'?

Anyone wanna tell me why him and WEL are still here?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> nothing, just tell me which room sohuld we go in? the name.


Pool Party


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sup.

S-Lax, I laughed at your chelsey and NDF comment in Cali's rant. Is that over, enough?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm sending you some of his recent matches when I can to display what a great heel he is. As a face, yes, he's Mr. Generic, but as a heel he's entertaining.


I hate him because he's some 5"9' indy dude in generic tights that has a moveset that looks like he just went into the CAW mode in fire pro wrestling and just started using the moves there in hopes that it would make him a good wrestler when in reality he does absolutely nothing to separate himself from the 3948034823048 other indy wrestlers that look and wrestle just like him.

Also, I hope these matches involve the NO REMORSE CORPS~!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes, that's over enough.


> I hate him because he's some 5"9' indy dude in generic tights that has a moveset that looks like he just went into the CAW mode in fire pro wrestling and just started using the moves there in hopes that it would make him a good wrestler when *in reality he does absolutely nothing to separate himself from the 3948034823048 other indy wrestlers that look and wrestle just like him*.


When the crowd yelled at Davey, "You're Kicks Suck!", he yelled back "My kicks rule!" and immediately kicked Jack Evans in the face. If that isn't awesome, I dunno what is. But yeah, his entire look and moveset seems like a CAW, even the tattoo.

NO REMORSE!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Pool Party


alright


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> So, Imperfect goes on and on with his insults/jokes about the whole Chelsey/NDF situation...
> 
> ...and then meets a girl on MySpace that he's 'fallen in love with'?
> 
> Anyone wanna tell me why him and WEL are still here?


I like Imperfect though  Except he bailed on the BTB with me. WEL can go.

Latino Nation > No Remorse Corp


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89H0SW4CADw

This kid made the proclamation that Lockdown was better THEN THE LAST FIVE WRESTLEMANIAS.

:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ COMBINED!



Spartanlax said:


> So, Imperfect goes on and on with his insults/jokes about the whole Chelsey/NDF situation...
> 
> ...and then meets a girl on MySpace that he's 'fallen in love with'?


Myspace = Gayest thing ever

It's almost as bad as text messages. Every time I go to the Pitt computer lab like over half the people are on myspace.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

I feel like giving points out  Rep or PM for points


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Who is the 5'9 wrestler, you guys are talkin' about??


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Who is the 5'9 wrestler, you guys are talkin' about??


Davey Boy Richards


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89H0SW4CADw
> 
> This kid made the proclamation that Lockdown was better THEN THE LAST FIVE WRESTLEMANIAS.
> 
> :lmao


HE'S IN AN ELECTRIFIED ROOM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89H0SW4CADw
> 
> This kid made the proclamation that Lockdown was better THEN THE LAST FIVE WRESTLEMANIAS.
> 
> :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HE'S IN AN ELECTRIFIED ROOM!!!!!!!!!!


:lmao

He just said that WM automatically sucked because John Cena was on the card.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Comment on that kids shoot video said:


> Get off my internets 7 year old
> ............./´¯/)
> ............/....// .......^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> .........../....// ....../......__...........__.......\
> ...


:lmao


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Super Delfin
Myspace = Gayest thing ever
[/QUOTE said:


> Truth


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I like Imperfect though  Except he bailed on the BTB with me. WEL can go.
> 
> Latino Nation > No Remorse Corp


I like Imperfect too...sometimes. Half the time he's a funny, chill kid, and the other half he's an annoying brat that should get punched in the face by Bobby Lashley every morning when he wakes up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89H0SW4CADw
> 
> This kid made the proclamation that Lockdown was better THEN THE LAST FIVE WRESTLEMANIAS.
> 
> :lmao



He knows what he's talking about, you fuckers could learn a thing or two from that great kid.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


:lmao

It would be so hilarious if TNA finally got a 2 hour deal and the first hour got like a 1.1 and then the second hour got like a .3


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> He just said that WM automatically sucked because John Cena was on the card.


sucked ass*

He ran though the whole card (very slowly) and aside from the Lethal Lockdown he said every match was good or worse. I don't think he mentioned Daniels/Lynn either. This kid makes rvdtito look smart. I wish he could get his fuckin thoughts together as well.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Will go see Spider-Man 3 next week. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> It would be so hilarious if TNA finally got a 2 hour deal and the first hour got like a 1.1 and then the second hour got like a .3


TUF is currently drawing 1.5 in TNA 2nd hour 

Way down from their first season though but they followed WWE in the first season, not TNA.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

:lmao Messing with Chaos is fun. He takes it so seriously.

And I'm definitely seeing Spiderman 3 next week, looks awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Will go see Spider-Man 3 next week. :agree:


Glad to see you made the GIF. Best thing about it? You can't see Laura's face


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TUF is currently drawing 1.5 in TNA 2nd hour
> 
> Way down from their first season though but they followed WWE in the first season, not TNA.


UFC 70 was only .3 better then TUF?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Backlash > Lockdown


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Backlash is looking awesome, so glad it's free.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeff I'm ready sorry for the wait


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Backlash > Lockdown


4-23-07 Raw > Lockdown


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:agree:



WCW said:


> UFC 70 was only .3 better then TUF?


:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Glad to see you made the GIF. Best thing about it? You can't see Laura's face


WHat's wrong with her face?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Glad to see you made the GIF. Best thing about it? You can't see Laura's face


You mean the worse thing about it.  

Truth - Reading someone's review of Wrestlemania 23.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Backlash looks awesome?

...am I missing something?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Backlash is looking awesome, so glad it's free.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> UFC 70 was only .3 better then TUF?


Heh, I lied. The series premiere did a 1.5, the latest episode did a 1.2. Still better than TNA


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, wow, they added Benoit/MVP and Hardyz vs Cade/Murdoch, those both look good. Hmm, maybe I will buy Backlash, especially since Orton may be taken off the card (or so I hear). A triple threat of Cena/HBK/Edge > a fatal fourway of Cena/HBK/Edge/Orton.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

After looking at the card, I'd say it looks decent and could turn good if a few matches go above expectations.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok maybe awesome is a little strong, but it'll drip **** juice all over anything TNA has done this year.



WCW said:


> 4-23-07 Raw > Lockdown


So fucking true.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> WHat's wrong with her face?


Nothing. I'm just messin with AIW.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> Ok maybe awesome is a little strong, but it'll drip **** juice all over anything TNA has done this year.


Samoa Joe vs. Christian Cage. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Samoa Joe vs. Christian Cage. 'Nuff said.


That's the only match this year, and I'd take HBK/Cena from Raw over it.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Christian Cage sucks. He's also boring.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Us peeps in the UK get Backlash for free


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Does any1 know someone working for the wwe who...

used to have long har
has gone to an ecw ppv
has held a wwe championship
usually wears a suit
has beat eddie guerrero


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That's the only match this year, and I'd take HBK/Cena from Raw over it.


Well, you were at HBK/Cena live, so that's not really fair. I finally watched the match, and it was great, but it's getting so much insane praise, it may win my Overrated MOTY, much like the Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation from ROH did last year.

Truth- HBK vs Cena from RAW was in the ***3/4-****1/4 range. My rating for it is ****. That's not a curse word, that's a rating.



> used to have long har
> has gone to an ecw ppv
> has held a wwe championship
> usually wears a suit
> has beat eddie guerrero


John Bradshaw Layfield?


> Christian Cage sucks. He's also boring.


Good God, you and Holt need medication.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> After looking at the card, I'd say it looks decent and could turn good if a few matches go above expectations.


I'll buy the DVD if Benoit/MVP, Taker/Batista and the Fatal Four Way are good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuRQiJsNSks

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I love Scott Steiner so much.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The fact I expect Backlash to be good, means I'll most likely be disappointed with it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Us peeps in the UK get Backlash for free


O really? i didn't know that, safe.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: MVP/Benoit is guaranteed to be a good match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

suck it 123 said:


> Does any1 know someone working for the wwe who...
> 
> used to have long har
> has gone to an ecw ppv
> ...


Unless the answer is Ric Flair, the question doesn't matter.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: MVP/Benoit is guaranteed to be a good match.


Should have been 2outof3falls though.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Good God, you and Holt need medication.


Hey, racism is not allowed. Such remarks will earn you a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Should have been 2outof3falls though.


Yeah, or an Iron Man match if I'm dreaming.

Still any match is decent.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The problem with Backlash is the people are expecting Taker/Batista to be good because WM was good but they forget that the WM match was a miracle.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmaoI mark for Steiner


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Hey, racism is not allowed. Such remarks will earn you a slap on the wrist.


You two are the racists; just because Christian Cage is the Mega-Caucasian, you find him boring? He's been more entertaining than ever before with his recent heel run, and I've never liked him until it happened.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt MVP/Benoit can top the match they had on Smackdown...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: losing to Jeff in pool


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> The problem with Backlash is the people are expecting Taker/Batista to be good because WM was good but they forget that the WM match was a miracle.


It should be good, but it won't touch the WM match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The problem with Backlash is the people are expecting Taker/Batista to be good because WM was good but they forget that the WM match was a miracle.


Yeah but this is going to be a LMS so the gimmick should hide the weaknesses.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Have the Steiner Brothers ever reunited since Scott turned heel?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I'm guessing WWE has drop their plan for a Nitro/Foley feud. Since they continue to have nothing for Nitro. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I doubt MVP/Benoit can top the match they had on Smackdown...


I think they can


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Unless the answer is Ric Flair, the question doesn't matter.












Yea I'm pretty bored


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Have the Steiner Brothers ever reunited since Scott turned heel?


I doubt it. Steiner is too awesome as Big Poppa Pump


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think they can


I guess anything is possible, Monday night proved to me that WWE can still pull off some special matches from time to time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Have the Steiner Brothers ever reunited since Scott turned heel?


House shows.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I might get Nitro '98 just for Steiner


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I doubt it. Steiner is too awesome as Big Poppa Pump


It would be a mark out moment if they came out to with their old gear and Scott's hair black.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> You two are the racists; just because Christian Cage is the Mega-Caucasian, you find him boring? He's been more entertaining than ever before with his recent heel run, and I've never liked him until it happened.


I find many people boring in TNA. More so than ever. Last year, it was mainly on Jarrett, but now I don't know, it just all seems bland to me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That TNA kid just said that TNA puts on ten good matches a card. :lmao


EDIT: I hate Christian Cage as well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That TNA kid just said that TNA puts on ten good matches a card. :lmao
> 
> 
> EDIT: I hate Christian Cage as well.


I didn't know Samoa Joe wrestled 10 times a night in TNA.

I like Christian, fuck the haters.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I didn't know Samoa Joe wrestled 10 times a night in TNA.
> 
> I like Christian, fuck the haters.


I did not know that TNA had ten matches a night.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

WCW said:


> That TNA kid just said that TNA puts on ten good matches a card. :lmao


Where is this person saying this at?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Where is this person saying this at?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89H0SW4CADw


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I did not know that TNA had ten matches a night.


All those people they fit into segments they might as well call them matches.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I didn't know Samoa Joe wrestled 10 times a night in TNA.
> 
> I like Christian, fuck the haters.


Insulting a mod, 3 day ban.

Aw wait, WTF!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> Insulting a mod, 3 day ban.
> 
> Aw, wait, WTF!


Permanently ban P1 and we'll call it even.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Permanently ban P1 and we'll call it even.


P1? I can think of many more who deserved to be banned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Permanently ban P1 and we'll call it even.


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Permanently ban P1 and we'll call it even.


P1 is cool, not ballin but cool


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RedSilver may be the only member I never want to see on my computer screen ever again.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> P1? I can think of many more who deserved to be banned.


Him or WEL. I'll be happy with either. Nobody else really annoys me to the extent that I would want them banned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> --We've got the match listing for the upcoming "Ladder Match" 2 disc DVD WWE is putting out. In the biggest news, they only have one minute of clips of the match which really put ladder matches on the map, the Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon match from Wrestlemania X. They also only have short clips of the Wrestlemania 16 ladder match. Interviews were done with Michaels, Jeff Hardy, Edge, Gregory Helms, Chris Benoit, Kane (totally in character), Shelton Benjamin, Ric Flair, Johnny Nitro and Joey Mercury. Unbelievable first match:
> Jake Roberts vs. Big Daddy Ritter from Stampede Wrestling in 1979 for the North American title. Yes, it's Jake vs. JYD
> Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels 1992
> Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon 1995 SummerSlam match
> ...


wtf


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm glad someone saw my post.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQQc...lla-fuck-yo-mushroom-kingdom-*****-208332.php

AWESOME.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> RedSilver may be the only member I never want to see on my computer screen ever again.


I think he's trying to red rep me everyday. He's did it the past two days. Like I'm suppose to react to it...

He still messing with you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm glad someone saw my post.




I don't believe it. It's says it's only a 2 disc. and WTF is that WCW jobber match doing on there?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I think he's trying to red rep me everyday. He's did it the past two days. Like I'm suppose to react to it...
> 
> He still messing with you?


Yeah, He PMs me everyday with incoherent babble, thinking he's being funny.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I just tied with Jeffdivalover in pool


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't believe it. It's says it's only a 2 disc. and WTF is that WCW jobber match doing on there?


It's quite the shit in the face after that match list we all saw a few days ago. 

Really gay.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's quite the shit in the face after that match list we all saw a few days ago.
> 
> Really gay.


I think it's fake.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Changed my banner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I saw someone point out the other match listing as fake on another message board but I wasn't sure if he was serious.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think it's fake.


The one from a few days ago? Yes. 

This one is straight off the website, so I sadly think it's real.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Amazon says it's a 3 disc though. They're never wrong. And every other report I've seen says it's 3 disc too.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Shannon Moore & Shane Helms vs. Jamie Noble & Evan Karagis vs. Kaz Hayashi & Jimmy Yang 12/17/00 dying days of WCW


Truth: I would love to see this match. As it got good reviews over the net.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Amazon are wrong about release dates, that's one thing. :side:

Hopefully the thing I posted is wrong, if it's true;


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

How the hell are they only going to have clips of the WM10 match though? That's just lame.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How the hell are they only going to have clips of the WM10 match though? That's just lame.


Pyro must have put the DVD together.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> How the hell are they only going to have clips of the WM10 match though? That's just lame.


I know, that's weird

Edit - :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hope it rains next year at Wrestlemania


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The thing is, it sounds so strange, it's most likely true. No one could make that sort of shit up, surely.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hope it rains next year at Wrestlemania


I've been hoping that ever since the venue was announced. It would be so great.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've been hoping that ever since the venue was announced. It would be so great.


The spectacle would be amazing. 80,000 people with umbrellas, Tarp over the ring:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Electrified HIAC.....WITH REAL LIGHTNING~!!!!!!1


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The atmosphere for the big matches would be insane.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If it rained at WM, Shawn Michaels would still put on a 4 star match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Watching Scream 2


!!!!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from the grocery store.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The injuries would be pretty bad though


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

.....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ballin


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

What's Kent Jones youtube name?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Tom Cruise...on Black Embarrassment Television......odd


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeff just smoked me


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If it rained at WM, Shawn Michaels would still put on a 4 star match.




WCW, was that Scott Hall interview you told me about from the Torch? Cause there's some guy whos talking about a Hall interview from the torch:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/338378-need-help-scott-hall-torch-talks.html

Speaking of, I liked the "legacy of Razor Ramon" thread in the WWE section.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> WCW, was that Scott Hall interview you told me about from the Torch? Cause there's some guy whos talking about a Hall interview from the torch:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/338378-need-help-scott-hall-torch-talks.html
> 
> Speaking of, I liked the "legacy of Razor Ramon" thread in the WWE section.


Yes, it was. I'm not subscribed anymore though.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Speaking of, I liked the "legacy of Razor Ramon" thread in the WWE section.


That was a good thread.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I do not fucking understand people's fascination with Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4018970-post62.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I do not fucking understand people's fascination with Jeff Hardy.


He's 2Xtreme


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I do not fucking understand people's fascination with Jeff Hardy.


cause his botches are amazing :side:

I meant Jeffdivalover in my previous post


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4018970-post62.html


He's been repped....and he deserves it.:agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> cause his botches are amazing :side:
> 
> I meant Jeffdivalover in my previous post


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbH9qWESbkw

Jeff Hardy had such a methead entrance video and song in TNA.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


>


:hb:

should I wait for the hide tags to be installed before making a file exchange rules/guide for the forums


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbH9qWESbkw
> 
> Jeff Hardy had such a methead entrance video and song in TNA.


Didn't he write/record that song?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbH9qWESbkw
> 
> Jeff Hardy had such a methead entrance video and song in TNA.


wow.....:lmao

I remember he was getting booed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Didn't he write/record that song?


That would certainly answer a lot of questions wouldn't it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That would certainly answer a lot of questions wouldn't it?


Yup.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: My WWF BTB promo was better than Slam's WWF BTB promo


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If your mic skills are as shitty as Hardy's, chances are you won't be a good singer.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: My WWF BTB promo was better than Slam's WWF BTB promo


I should own you both with a Flair promo. The WCW could chime in as Arn and it would be the greatest posts in that thread.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

But you guys are 4Life. Not the Horsemen:sad:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: The Democratic Debate is being held in Shelton Benjamin's hometown


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Take a survey


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If I'm Arn then I'm not allowed to talk about WWF outside the official thread, because that would be breaking kayfabe.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> But you guys are 4Life. Not the Horsemen:sad:


We can parody the horsemen.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I've decided to enroll in the CHIKARA Pro Wrestling School when I'm old enough. Honestly, they're the only school to produce legitimate great talent like Chris Hero (kinda, he was semi-trained there), Claudio Castagnoli, Eddie Kingston, Gran Akuma, Shane Storm, etc. ROH students only work at ROH and FIP, CZW students only work at CZW, the southern wrestling schools (even the good ones) don't have their guys go anywhere...but CHIKARA guys go to IWA:MS, CHIKARA, CZW, IWS, PWU, and they're debuting in ROH this weekend. I mean, their credentials are amazing, the price is fair, and they're an hour away. Plus, working in the ECW arena is ballin'.

Gonna e-mail Mike Quackenbush now about enrollment and such.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> We can parody the horsemen.


ratings


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I should own you both with a Flair promo. The WCW could chime in as Arn and it would be the greatest posts in that thread.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4018247-post487.html

You really think you could top this

HA HA and HA again


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I've decided to enroll in the CHIKARA Pro Wrestling School when I'm old enough. Honestly, they're the only school to produce legitimate great talent like Chris Hero (kinda, he was semi-trained there), Claudio Castagnoli, Eddie Kingston, Gran Akuma, Shane Storm, etc. ROH students only work at ROH and FIP, CZW students only work at CZW, the southern wrestling schools (even the good ones) don't have their guys go anywhere...but CHIKARA guys go to IWA:MS, CHIKARA, CZW, IWS, PWU, and they're debuting in ROH this weekend. I mean, their credentials are amazing, the price is fair, and they're an hour away. Plus, working in the ECW arena is ballin'.
> 
> Gonna e-mail Mike Quackenbush now about enrollment and such.


Move to Canada and learn from Lance Storm.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PE7GTc8p-1A

That's one of my favorite entrances of all time. Too bad they edited it for the DVD.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4018247-post487.html
> 
> You really think you could top this
> 
> HA HA and HA again


The GIF saved that from being horrible. The actual promo was pretty bad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> If I'm Arn then I'm not allowed to talk about WWF outside the official thread, because that would be breaking kayfabe.


LMAO.:sad:

I don't remember Hall participating in the nWo's Horsemen parody. Do you think it was because of his respect for Flair?


AMPLine4Life said:


> We can parody the horsemen.


Good thinking.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I need to restart my comp. It's actin mad ****


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sandman's long entrances take up too much space on the ECW DVD's that WWE has put out.

:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LMAO.:sad:
> 
> I don't remember Hall participating in the nWo's Horsemen parody. Do you think it was because of his respect for Flair?
> 
> Good thinking.


Those were the guys the Horsemen were facing in Wargames.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Another rant was made about me :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I'm gonna listen to BTR in a minute. I only listened to the 1st half hour last night


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I think I'm gonna listen to BTR in a minute. I only listened to the 1st half hour last night


You heard the greatest rant ever then didn't you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I have only listened to the first 15 minutes of this weeks BTR so far.

:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You heard the greatest rant ever then didn't you?


The anti WWE guy?

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> One of WWE's biggest stars has decided to leave the company in the near future. Also, an important behind-the-scenes person is also planning on leaving the company. The names should be revealed within the next few days.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


SOURCE?


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Whats the link for BTR?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: going to watch some videos

There's a thread on what CaLi just posted


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: My Name is Earl and The Office look good tonight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The anti WWE guy?
> 
> :lmao


That guy was awesome. You should go to YouTube.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel, you're such a GFX request whore.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> SOURCE?


God Meltzer

My guess is Benoit for the big star leaving...not sure why, but just seems like it due to the past news about him leaving...or did he already re-sign?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That guy was awesome. You should go to YouTube.


That guy should seek help, took a little rasslin company way too seriously


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching Taker vs Kennedy @ No Mercy 06


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I'm ballin N*gga


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> That guy should seek help, took a little rasslin company way too seriously


He should call in every week. He = Ratings.

He's better than that annoying Evan kid.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> God Meltzer
> 
> My guess is Benoit for the big star leaving...not sure why, but just seems like it due to the past news about him leaving...or did he already re-sign?


Based on what I read a few weeks ago, if Benoit leaves he won't be going to TNA.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Truth - I just closed my first thread.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Benoit leaving would suck. He won't be going to TNA though, he'd most likely just wrestle out his career in Japan.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm heading out in a few.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - If Benoit did in fact leave the E I'd mark for him in ROH Benoit/Dragon would be greatness.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Benoit leaving would suck. He won't be going to TNA though, he'd most likely just wrestle out his career in Japan.


Benoit leaving means a pretty good possibility of a Joe/Benoit or Danielson/Benoit match. That's awesome.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Truth - Tritter from House looks like Kennedy's dad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can see him leaving WWE for a year maybe, touring Japan and maybe ROH.

Or it's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He should call in every week. He = Ratings.
> 
> He's better than that annoying Evan kid.


How old is he, about 7 or 8? Damn sure sounds like it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TNA shouldn't get a new WWE guy. That's why their main event is such a clutserfuck in the first place.

Jarrett is already pretty untouchable.
Sting comes, he's a big name so he's untouchable.
Christian comes, he's a WWE guy, so he's untouchable
Angle comes and he too is untouchable.

You basically have four guys (maybe 5 if you count Joe) that rarely ever lose a match, which is partly why the champ hasn't lost his title in the last three changes. If another WWE guy came it would just get worse.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.petitiononline.com/Die/petition.html

I can't believe Arn Anderson signed that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ewww, Benoit leaving would suck. I want to see more classics with the Irishman. 

It's not him though, it'd probably be RVD.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Ewww, Benoit leaving would suck. I want to see more classics with the Irishman.
> 
> It's not him though, it'd probably be RVD.


Probably won't be anybody, I mean these are internet reports we are talking about


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Probably won't be anybody, I mean these are internet reports we are talking about


Exactly. Punk won the Rumble, right?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, like I said, every report this year has been fake, so this probably is too.

Never know though, always some off chance but I don't believe it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> How old is he, about 7 or 8? Damn sure sounds like it


Probably. He calls every fuckin week too. I can't believe he asked "When Kane shoots is pyro is that a power or are the turnbuckle rigged?" :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, I gotta listen to BTR now to hear this kid


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Batista ended Taker's streak, so this must be true.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I will be acquiring Austin's "What" DVD in the next couple days.


The 3 Stages Of Hell match with HHH is an extra :hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

i$e said:


> Batista ended Taker's streak, so this must be true.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I will be acquiring Austin's "What" DVD in the next couple days.
> 
> 
> The 3 Stages Of Hell match with HHH is an extra :hb


No fucking way? Won't be the full match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just realized I joined on here the same day as ADR


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cam'ron made Fox news, what a honor


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No fucking way? Won't be the full match.


Nope. All the reviews I've read haven't said anything about it being clipped. Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat from Bash At The Beach '94 is on there as well.



http://www.amazon.com/WWE-Stone-Col...6-1944756?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1177628222&sr=8-5
read the reviews


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Went back to my old avatar


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Meadow dancing = Ratings.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I will be watching the season finale of Laura Prepon's new show tonight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nope. All the reviews I've read haven't said anything about it being clipped. Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat from Spring Stampede '94 is on there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well once you get it, confirm that it isn't clipped and then I'll be buying it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Cam'ron made Fox news, what a honor


There tag line should be

Fox News: We specialize in bullshit


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Went back to my old avatar


No ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Well once you get it, confirm that it isn't clipped and then I'll be buying it.


Everybody says the matches are full. I need it on DVD anyway. VHS is to much of a hassle. I'm sick of rewinding it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm just waiting for the new Austin DVD.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

i$e said:


> Meadow dancing = Ratings.


Damm Right.

Truth: I am drinking a nice can of orange soda.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm just waiting for the new Austin DVD.


Don't want Austin/Steamboat?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Everybody says the matches are full. I need it on DVD anyway. VHS is to much of a hassle. I'm sick of rewinding it.


Yeah I've got it on VHS as well. I think I'll pick it up on DVD if I can get it cheap on ebay.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No ratings.


Your not going to beleive how few gif avatars I have. unless I wanted to keep the Ashley one or use the Johnny(Spirit Squad) one, this is all I got :$


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I found Backlash 1999 on VHS the other night, but then realised I threw the VHS player out years ago. Fucking queer.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Don't want Austin/Steamboat?


Who said that wasn't going to be on it?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Well once you get it, confirm that it isn't clipped and then I'll be buying it.


I can confirm it because I have the DVD also. The match is in full.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Your not going to beleive how few gif avatars I have. unless I wanted to keep the Ashley one or use the Johnny(Spirit Squad) one, this is all I got :$


Request a new one or don't use a GIF.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Request a new one or don't use a GIF.


I think I may request one in the thread, probably of Benoit


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Most overblown story this week.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=ap-schilling-bloodysock&prov=ap&type=lgns

I don't fucking care if it was blood or red paint. Schilling won us the fucking World Series. That's all I care about.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Cactus Jack, Steve Austin, and Ricky Steamboat's pushes were all killed off in one night in WCW. Jack lost a loser leaves town match, and Steamboat forefitted his title to Austin who then lost it to Jim Duggan in five minutes. In a related story this was Hulk Hogan's first PPV.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^



AngleIsWrestling said:


> I can confirm it because I have the DVD also. The match is in full.


:hb



> Who said that wasn't going to be on it?


Who said it was?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> I can confirm it because I have the DVD also. The match is in full.



oooooo better keep my eye out for it going cheap on the old ebay. :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Your not going to beleive how few gif avatars I have. unless I wanted to keep the Ashley one or use the Johnny(Spirit Squad) one, this is all I got :$



I can probably make you one depending on what you want


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Truth- Cactus Jack, Steve Austin, and Ricky Steamboat's pushes were all killed off in one night in WCW. Jack lost a loser leaves town match, and Steamboat forefitted his title to Austin who then lost it to Jim Duggan in five minutes. In a related story this was Hulk Hogan's first PPV.


Jim Duggan = Ratings


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I can probably make you one depending on what you want


I'll take one of Benoit doing a diving headbutt if you can


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jim Duggan = Ratings


Imagine how you would feel if you paid to see Steamboat/Austin (which is what it was advertised as) and instead you got Jim Duggan beating Austin in 30 seconds. 

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Did that match happen on COTC?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll make it later Brye I must find a good quality video of him doing it

Truth: going to request for a Four Horseman banner


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jim Duggan = Ratings



Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Did that match happen on COTC?


Fall Brawl.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Imagine how you would feel if you paid to see Steamboat/Austin (which is what it was advertised as) and instead you got Jim Duggan beating Austin in 30 seconds.
> 
> :lmao


I feel that I was watching TNA.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'll make it later Brye I must find a good quality video of him doing it
> 
> Truth: going to request for a Four Horseman banner


Thanks


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I feel that I was watching TNA.


And TNA fans wonder where the WCW comparisons come from...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> And TNA fans wonder where the WCW comparisons come from...


Sting vs. Angle will silence the critics tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/338522-four-horseman-banner-plz.html#post4019530

Banner plz :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I used to know a guy who looked just like that cat.

He was quite serious.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sting vs. Angle will silence the critics tonight.


rvdtito will make a video talking about how it is the GREATEST FOUR MINUTE MATCH OF ALL TIME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye I'm downloading Benoit vs MVP to make the gif from that


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I used to know a guy who looked just like that cat.
> 
> He was quite serious.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> rvdtito will make a video talking about how it is the GREATEST FOUR MINUTE MATCH OF ALL TIME!!!!!!!!!!


Sting/Angle > Michaels/Cena

They said they were going to make another video this week bashing WWE writers and what not. They're going to have a tough time topping the guy on BTR.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


He is so fucking hot.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Brye I'm downloading Benoit vs MVP to make the gif from that


Nice thanks


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao

Everyone I can rep gets rep just so I can rep Cali....rep.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; just donated someone some points and brought someone a gift :$


:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The shittiest thing on earth >>>>> Lip rings :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He is so fucking hot.




:lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

She wouldn't be half as annoying if she didn't have that stupid punk rawk gimmick.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> She wouldn't be half as annoying if she didn't have that stupid punk rawk gimmick.


And the damn lip rings. I hate the gimmick and the freakin rings 

Edit: I guess technically the rings are part of the gimmick


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's gotta be the worst pic of her I've ever seen.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> And the damn lip rings. I hate the gimmick and the freakin rings
> 
> Edit: I guess technically the rings are part of the gimmick


Lip rings are punk rawk.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's gotta be the worst pic of her I've ever seen.


I've seen worse of her :$


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: Ashley being in Timbaland's music video = Hilarious


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Twelve people has already looked at my banner request, out of those twelve -4 should answer it



EGame said:


> Truth: Ashley being in Timbaland's music video = Hilarious


has it been released


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want to see some good pics of Ashley, proof that he actually does not have a penis.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> Truth: Ashley being in Timbaland's music video = Hilarious


 
The only reason she's in it is because I bribed Timbaland :$:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Twelve people has already looked at my banner request, out of those twelve -4 should answer it


I requested a Horsemen banner a month or so ago and I only got one good attempt.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I want to see some good pics of Ashley, proof that he actually does not have a penis.


He could of got a sex change aka Mrs. Garrison



WCW said:


> I requested a Horsemen banner a month or so ago and I only got one good attempt.



:sad: 

thats not good I hope mines does better


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've still yet to make a banner request that wasn't sucessful


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The Ashley playboy pics could have been good if she didn't have those damn lip rings in for every photo. Ruined every single pic for me.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

oh shit my math sucks turns out it's only been three weeks since my last banner request, I feel stupid


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Ashley playboy pics could have been good if she didn't have those damn lip rings in for every photo. Ruined every single pic for me.


I agree :$ I was pissed when I saw that

I still liked them though


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I want to see some good pics of Ashley, proof that he actually does not have a penis.












:lmao she looks like such a crack whore.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: My mom hates my shaved head. She's being saying that for 6 years now everytime I shave it. But she is right. I don't like it for once in my life.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He looks totally different. Think he actually looks worse there.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye have you seen that pic before?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Brye have you seen that pic before?


Yes I have. And it sucks horribly


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yes I have. And it sucks horribly



and you still like her, your a very honorable man


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yes I have. And it sucks horribly


Remember that she is actually wearing make-up in that pic.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

EGame said:


> :lmao she looks like such a crack whore.


She looks worse in that pic then she does now. Crack Whore.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> and you still like her, your a very honorable man


He has to stand by his man.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> and you still like her, your a very honorable man


Thanks. Yeah I still like her. Its just one pic. I like her in pretty much all of her stuff in 05-06. She's been looking horrible recently though :$


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ Here.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He has to stand by his man.



:lmao

Brye is to ballin to be ****, maybe he is a women


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Brye is to ballin to be ****, maybe he is a women


 Everyone else already thought that. I thought I fucking cleared that up


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Brye said:


> Everyone else already thought that. I thought I fucking cleared that up



She's a lesbian, a lesbian.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Everyone else already thought that. I thought I fucking cleared that up


I meant Ashley


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I meant Ashley


oh ok 

Well then yeah, *She* is a *woman*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao



Pancakes. With Mrs. Butterworth Syrup. With a cute chick. I know my place. :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> oh ok
> 
> Well then yeah, *She* is a *woman*



Of couse *HE* is 










the video wasn't good quality I'll make another when I find a better quality one


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: brye why does you're husband ashley get hurt alot?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

> 27 True Facts About The Invincible Great Khali
> 
> Ahorra!! here are 27 interesting facts on why The Invincible Great Khali is The Invincible Great Khali.
> 
> ...


found this on another site.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Movement , put it as my avatar  Came out good


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> found this on another site.


those are chuck norris jokes

no prob Brye


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I got Kobe with 50+ points tonight and the Lakers still lose. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> those are chuck norris jokes
> 
> no prob Brye


yeah I recognized a bunch of those.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: brye why does you're husband ashley get hurt alot?


Some reason its just not funny when you say it .

EDIT: I figured someone would post inbetween. Meh.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Some reason its just not funny when you say it .
> 
> EDIT: I figured someone would post inbetween. Meh.


becuase i wasn't trying to be, i was serious.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Some reason its just not funny when you say it .
> 
> EDIT: I figured someone would post inbetween. Meh.


I know, I just figured I'd ignore it. I didn't laugh , I didn't get angry, so there was no reason for it


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I requested my banner in the photobuckets forums.

I don't expect much


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> becuase i wasn't trying to be, i was serious.


 ok.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I am dancing to dance music in front of my computer right now. Laugh all you want.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: brye why does you're husband ashley get hurt alot?


Why do you take the fun out of everything?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Just watched Angle/Benoit two out of three falls.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why do you take the fun out of everything?


Because he just likes too?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want the "WWF Action" DVD.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why do you take the fun out of everything?


:lmao

Harsh


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why do you take the fun out of everything?


its fun.  just killing time until the laker game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> its fun.  just killing time until the laker game.


Don't expect to enjoy the outcome of that. Suns will defeat the Kobe Lakers.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Jeffdivalover said:


> its fun.  just killing time until the laker game.


You better kill more time because the Lakers are going down tonight. Kobe can't save the Lakers. 3-0 Suns after tonight. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> its fun.  just killing time until the laker game.


Now were forced to be bored because you took the fun out of them bashing Ashley and me sadly attempting to defend and post alot of these 

Good job :no:

I hope the Lakers get thier ass kicked and then Yahoo pool fails to work


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I might watch the game for 5 seconds


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> its fun.  just killing time until the laker game.


Not for us. And us having fun > you killing time. Go play pool.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Now were forced to be bored because you took the fun out of them bashing Ashley and me sadly attempting to defend and post alot of these
> 
> Good job :no:
> 
> I hope the Lakers get thier ass kicked and then Yahoo pool fails


bashing you and ashley got old like 5 months ago. 

i hope ashley gets fired!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Now were forced to be bored because you took the fun out of them bashing Ashley and me sadly attempting to defend and post alot of these
> 
> Good job :no:
> 
> I hope the Lakers get thier ass kicked and then Yahoo pool fails to work


:lmao

He is addicted to that yahoo pool isn't he.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> He is addicted to that yahoo pool isn't he.


:lmao Yeah

The banner kicks ass Jason


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Yahoo Pool is ballin


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't wait until the Lakers get swept. That would kill about 1/3 of Jeff's 24 hour day. And that should benefit us all. No joke. Seriously.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MeRCe wanna make me a banner :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I can't wait until the Lakers get swept. That would kill about 1/3 of Jeff's 24 hour day. And that should benefit us all. No joke. Seriously.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I can't wait until the Lakers get swept. That would kill about 1/3 of Jeff's 24 hour day. And that should benefit us all. No joke. Seriously.


Then, Yahoo pool needs to fail and you know the third part


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I have too many posts to quote so I won't.

Brye: Thanks 

Headliner: :lmao

MoveMent: hmm...I saw you made a thread and it got closed. I'll do one for ya when you can make a thread in a week or so. I'm only doing requests right now in threads. I was getting too many pms.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Who's got the Maury "Not the Father" gif?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I am out. See-ya.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I have too many posts to quote so I won't.
> 
> Brye: Thanks
> 
> ...


You come up with a title for our BTB yet? screw it I'll go on MSN and ask you :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I can't wait until the Lakers get swept. That would kill about 1/3 of Jeff's 24 hour day. And that should benefit us all. No joke. Seriously.


Dude, then he'll just be here more often begging for someone to play him in pool and hitting on Sabrina whenever she's here. I'd rather the Lakers win so we don't have to deal with him as much.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Either way we all lose.

I remember Evolution had that gif I think. Don't remember whoelse.


Brye said:


> Then, Yahoo pool needs to fail and you know the third part


I doubt that will happen. We can always wish.


jeffdivalover said:


>


:flip


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I have too many posts to quote so I won't.
> 
> Brye: Thanks
> 
> ...


fair enough


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^Either way we all lose.
> 
> I remember Evolution had that gif I think. Don't remember whoelse.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know .


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^Either way we all lose.
> 
> I remember Evolution had that gif I think. Don't remember whoelse.
> 
> ...


when i make the pool tourney, i will not make it a 8 person tourney, i will make it a 16 person tourney. and when i win i will rub it in you're face 

why do all of you hate lakers so much?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^^Either way we all lose.
> 
> I remember Evolution had that gif I think. Don't remember whoelse.
> 
> ...


Yahoo pool needs to crash and Sabrina needs to block him. That's how we can win.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yahoo pool needs to crash and Sabrina needs to block him. That's how we can win.


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yahoo pool needs to crash and Sabrina needs to block him. That's how we can win.


This guy is right


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> when i make the pool tourney, i will not make it a 8 person tourney, i will make it a 16 person tourney. and when i win i will rub it in you're face
> 
> why do all of you hate lakers so much?


Because they have Kobe and he sucks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> This guy is right


Did I ever tell you how awesome that pop out is on the banner? If not, I'm telling you now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because they have Kobe and he sucks.


While Yahoo Pool is crashing and sabrina blocks him, Kobe needs to get banned from Basketball


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching "Pride: Hardcore Knockouts - Volume 1".

Just bought it on DVD.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because they have Kobe and he sucks.


how? in what? he is one of the best players in the NBA.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

worst decision:



> Okay heres the plan, let's get rid of Shaq and keep Kobe


he would be better if he didn't ball hog


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yahoo pool needs to crash and Sabrina needs to block him. That's how we can win.


Sabrina will never block him. Thats the main reason Jeff bows to her now. 

I don't know how Jeff would live without those daily activities.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

We don't hate the Lakers, we hate *you*.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm sick of people calling the Lakers the Lakers. They really should stop trying to deceive us and call them the Kobe.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dude is on a quest to get as much rep as O.R.T.O.N. Nice dreams:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/154281-undadawg0027.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> how? in what? he is one of the best players in the NBA.


So, he's a bad teammate. Steve Nash > Kobe


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't watch basketball. But I know Steve Nash is cool


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The guy in my rant is ballin


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> This dude is on a quest to get as much rep as O.R.T.O.N. Nice dreams:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/154281-undadawg0027.html


I'm going to rep him until he can't give me any points then red rep him for not giving me any points.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So, he's a bad teammate. Steve Nash > Kobe


team player yes, individual player no.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I'm sick of people calling the Lakers the Lakers. They really should stop trying to deceive us and call them the Kobe.


I was looking at the first sentence forever wondering "what the hell" until I looked at the second sentence

truth: eating hamburgers


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I'm sick of people calling the Lakers the Lakers. They really should stop trying to deceive us and call them the Kobe.


 Or maybe call them the Kobe Ball Hogs


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm going to rep him until he can't give me any points then red rep him for not giving me any points.


:lmao

Hey nas, blowin on purp reflecting on they lives :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Charles Barkley needs to verbally abuse Kobe like he did the current NBA stars.


AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm going to rep him until he can't give me any points then red rep him for not giving me any points.


Deal. Then maybe you'll end up getting on a rant on you. Although it wouldn't be the best rant.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Havent gotten repped since Sunday :$


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

RDX said:


> Truth: Havent gotten repped since Sunday :$


 Not anymore.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> team player yes, individual player no.


Basketball is a team sport isn't it? Look where being an individual player has gotten Kobe, bounced in the first round and nothing to show for it.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The Original Dave is a god damn moron. 

Besides, I'm the original Dave :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Charles Barkley needs to verbally abuse Kobe like he did the current NBA stars.
> 
> Deal. Then maybe you'll end up getting on a rant on you. Although it wouldn't be the best rant.


I'll do it if I ever see him post. We're missing some feature that won't let me go right to his last few posts.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Just found another Kingston/Hero singles match, this time from CHIKARA, and goddamn it's another ***3/4-**** contest. Honestly, do these two have a bad match against each other, ever?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chuck Spears posted in that rant!1!!!1!1!


AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll do it if I ever see him post. We're missing some feature that won't let me go right to his last few posts.


It will be back. (Notice I didn't give a date)

Oh, look at the latest help thread and you'll find him.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> The Original Dave is a god damn moron.
> 
> Besides, I'm the original Dave :side:


Man you owned that guy so badly, i haven't seen an owning that bad in so long, if CanadianWWEFan is to be believed, the original dave must be cutting himself around about now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

There was one guy I red repped because he said Ashley was a better wrestler than Finlay and Flair. So I red repped him with this...










I was hoping to get a rant on me from him, but my plan failed


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I think I might piss off a noob


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Just found another Kingston/Hero singles match, this time from CHIKARA, and goddamn it's another ***3/4-**** contest. Honestly, do these two have a bad match against each other, ever?!


I wouldn't know.....



> Chuck Spears posted in that rant!1!!!1!1!


Chuck = ratings


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Got a link Spart? i really enjoyed the other matches you sent me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

truth watching sharks vs red wings. sharks winning 2 - 0.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Basketball is a team sport isn't it? Look where being an individual player has gotten Kobe, bounced in the first round and nothing to show for it.


maybe its because lakers are such a younge team. lakers have kobe, and lamor. suns have Steve Nash, Amare Stoudemire , and Shawn Marion. Smush can barley guard nash, and farmar is still new, first time being in the playoffs for him. stoudemire, brown can't guard this guy at all, Bynum is still new, and so is Rony Turiaf.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> There was one guy I red repped because he said Ashley was a better wrestler than Finlay and Flair. So I red repped him with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you find that naked pic of Ashley


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Thsnks Matt, and Movement!


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Thsnks Matt, and Movement!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> where did you find that naked pic of Ashley


:argh: POD made it a long time ago. I have enough sense of humor to laugh at it


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I wouldn't know.....


And now I feel even worse  But I sent the new copy 2 days ago, so it'll (hopefully) be there soon!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Damn Leticia Cline is fit, the things i would do to that woman. :yum: :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> :argh: POD made it a long time ago.


:lmao

Truth: being thanked twice = ratings


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Man you owned that guy so badly, i haven't seen an owning that bad in so long, if CanadianWWEFan is to be believed, the original dave must be cutting himself around about now.




Nah, he pretty much did that to himself. Hell I didn't even mention the US "Rolanda 55" spaceships that we apparently use.

Truth: Gizzame made quite an entrance.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Metalic Matt said:


> Or maybe call them the Kobe Ball Hogs


Yeah that works too. Just there name is deceiving. LA Lakers implies a basketball *team*, they are far from a team.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> And now I feel even worse  But I sent the new copy 2 days ago, so it'll (hopefully) be there soon!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> maybe its because lakers are such a younge team. lakers have kobe, and lamor. suns have Steve Nash, Amare Stoudemire , and Shawn Marion. Smush can barley guard nash, and farmar is still new, first time being in the playoffs for him. stoudemire, brown can't guard this guy at all, Bynum is still new, and so is Rony Turiaf.


Steve Nash could make the Lakers a 5 seed at worst. All those guys sucked before they started playing with Nash. 

Face it, the Lakers suck and they're never going to get better as long as they're playing with Kobe because they're never going to get the ball if they're playing with Kobe. Smush Parker has a stupid first name, Andrew Bynum is a complete bust, Lamar Odem is not Pippen to Kobe's Jordan, Jordan Farmer should be just that, and Luke Walton is white and not named Steve Nash.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Damn Leticia Cline is fit, the things i would do to that woman. :yum: :side:


Yeah, I saw a few of her nudes


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nudes?:side:

I just read Monty's reply to original dave......................Greatness:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, I saw a few of her nudes


There's nudes??!!?!!? :shocked:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

when you download a brush how do you put it on photoshop


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> There's nudes??!!?!!? :shocked:


Yep, If I can find them, I'll send them to you. I think Justin PM'ed them to me


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Kobe Bryant > nubs in this thread

[email protected] Shawn Marion sucked without Nash


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.photoshopbrushes.com/tutorials/loading6.htm

It's the same in all versions after 6.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> http://www.photoshopbrushes.com/tutorials/loading6.htm
> 
> It's the same in all versions after 6.



thanks, I'm going to give banner making a try :$


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> Yep, If I can find them, I'll send them to you. I think Justin PM'ed them to me


That would be beyond super.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Kobe Bryant > nubs in this thread
> 
> [email protected] Shawn Marion sucked without Nash


Sucked was too far but he wasn't as good as he is now. 

I want a link to Monty's owning and PM of said pictures.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Gizzame already has 2 rep bars :lmao

EDIT- AMP beat me to it. I need a link to the said owning by MrMonty and the supposed pictures please.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> thanks, I'm going to give banner making a try :$


Be sure to post you're attempts in the WF Graphics Section [/Cheap plug]


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, she took Playboy test shots or something.


PM them to me too Brye. I've only seen a couple of them


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Gizzame already has 2 rep bars :lmao


My +29 helped him out


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Steve Nash could make the Lakers a 5 seed at worst. All those guys sucked before they started playing with Nash.
> 
> Face it, the Lakers suck and they're never going to get better as long as they're playing with Kobe because they're never going to get the ball if they're playing with Kobe. Smush Parker has a stupid first name, Andrew Bynum is a complete bust, Lamar Odem is not Pippen to Kobe's Jordan, Jordan Farmer should be just that, and Luke Walton is white and not named Steve Nash.


true, i agree with you there.

what does smush parker's name have to do with anything? Bynum is not a bust at all, he's the future, he is 19 years old and can become a huge NBA star. Lamar Odem is not Pippen, but he is doing what he can. jordan farmar is also the future, how would this feel for you, you're a rookie, you're in the playoffs, and 98% of the crowd wants you to fail. You are playing one of the hardest team's in the nba, and you have to guard a 2 or 3 tme MVP, all i have to say is that can't be easy. Luke Walton is white, so? Larry Bird is white and he is one of the best NBA players in histroy.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Be sure to post you're attempts in the WF Graphics Section [/Cheap plug]


okay, I don't promise anything good though


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sucked was too far but he wasn't as good as he is now.
> 
> I want a link to Monty's owning and PM of said pictures.


Marion is all defense like every year.

Shawn Marion is straight ballin nash or no nash.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sucked was too far but he wasn't as good as he is now.
> 
> I want a link to Monty's owning and PM of said pictures.


Monty's post: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4019916-post56.html


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alright, list of people who want Leticia nudes..

1. Carl
2. AMP
3. Cali

You'll all recieve PMs soon if Im sucessful


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

i got nudes of myself

pics ne1?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> true, i agree with you there.
> 
> what does smush parker's name have to do with anything? Bynum is not a bust at all, he's the future, he is 19 years old and can become a huge NBA star. Lamar Odem is not Pippen, but he is doing what he can. jordan farmar is also the future, how would this feel for you, you're a rookie, you're in the playoffs, and 98% of the crowd wants you to fail. You are playing one of the hardest team's in the nba, and you have to guard a 2 or 3 tme MVP, all i have to say is that can't be easy. Luke Walton is white, so? Larry Bird is white and he is one of the best NBA players in histroy.


His first name is stupid, that's what it has to do with it. Bynum has proved nothing and people thinking that he's the nest Shaq is retarded. Odem can do very little. I would feel better if I was Farmar if my teammate would pass me the ball. And :lmao at you thinking Walton can be Larry Bird. You just lost all credibility my friend. At least I'm joking with most of my NBA comments, you seem dead serious.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I took two different superhero quizes and one said I was James Bond  and the other said I was Neo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Alright, list of people who want Leticia nudes..
> 
> 1. Carl
> 2. AMP
> ...


Me


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Monty's own was LUNACY! 

Would have been cooler to read if I gave a damn about what the topic was but I can always respect a good owning.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I took two different superhero quizes and one said I was James Bond  and the other said I was Neo


Well you were never going to get Morpheus, he's hella black :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not watching TNA


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> His first name is stupid, that's what it has to do with it. Bynum has proved nothing and people thinking that he's the nest Shaq is retarded. Odem can do very little. I would feel better if I was Farmar if my teammate would pass me the ball. And :lmao at you thinking Walton can be Larry Bird. You just lost all credibility my friend. At least I'm joking with most of my NBA comments, you seem dead serious.


oh, well i rather him be called smash then smush. well maybe he's been on the bench alot, and is still new. Odem has been fighting injuries. Farmar is doing what he needs to do. i never said Walton can be the next Larry Bird, there is only one Larry Bird. all i was saying it doesn't matter what skin color you have you still can become a big NBA star, but Walton can become a great player one day maybe. i am dead serious.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Well you were never going to get Morpheus, he's hella black :side:


STOP IT :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^LOL. Sorry :$

theanticanadian is awesome.

This made me laugh very hard for some reason.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm watching TNA. Another clusterfuck brawl :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I already saw the pics Brye sent :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :sad: That's the only ones she did

Sent the pics out


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Brye, add me to that list too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> oh, well i rather him be called smash then smush. well maybe he's been on the bench alot, and is still new. Odem has been fighting injuries. Farmar is doing what he needs to do. i never said Walton can be the next Larry Bird, there is only one Larry Bird. all i was saying it doesn't matter what skin color you have you still can become a big NBA star, but Walton can become a great player one day maybe. i am dead serious.


You are dead serious and that's why I can't take you serious. The white mans job in basketball is to stand behind the three point line, wait for the superstar to get double teamed, get the ball, and hit the three. That's all he has to do and Walton can't even do that right.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Angle/Sting=***** match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Brye, add me to that list too.


No problem, you'll get them in a sec


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

9/10


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've given out too much rep in the last 24 hours


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

watching Chappelle Show :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You are dead serious and that's why I can't take you serious. The white mans job in basketball is to stand behind the three point line, wait for the superstar to get double teamed, get the ball, and hit the three. That's all he has to do and Walton can't even do that right.


:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Angle/Sting=***** match.


*In 2000.




Nah, not even then.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for people that bought Premium Memberships in April but didn't PM Rajah about the rep points


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Angle in '01 > '03


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

89 Sting and 02 Angle would have rocked, but not as much as 89 Flair and 02 Angle or 89 Flair and 89 Sting. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> *In 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You saw what happened right?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

2nd period over score remains sharks 2 red wings 0.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> 2nd period over score remains sharks 2 red wings 0.


hey frankie how is you're day going?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You saw what happened right?


I read in spoilers that it only went like 4 minutes.


Truth- Chris Heel made yet another long winded thread that doesn't say anything that hasn't been said before that has his name in the title.

:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just finished my promo for the BTB WC


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Put a new link in my sig


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Chris Heel made yet another long winded thread that doesn't say anything that hasn't been said before that has his name in the title.
> 
> :hb


NABAP


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I repped you earlier Brye, consider that a token of my appreciation.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> NABAP


He's a good poster, but he makes too many damn threads just for the sake of making long posts. And then he puts his name on them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I read in spoilers that it only went like 4 minutes.
> 
> 
> Truth- Chris Heel made yet another long winded thread that doesn't say anything that hasn't been said before that has his name in the title.
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Right when I was about to say I would snap if I saw another Cena thread, Heel made one.:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm going to make a youtube shoot on John Cena and say that it's his fault that Lockdown was better then the last ten wrestlemanias.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Right when I was about to say I would snap if I saw another Cena thread, Heel made one.:$


go ahead


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

tna starts for me in 3 hours I'm glad no body said who won in the sting vs angle match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

There's like 5 Cena threads on the first page of the RAW section:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm going to make a youtube shoot on John Cena and say that it's his fault that Lockdown was better then the last ten wrestlemanias.


Ratings


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> tna starts for me in 3 hours I'm glad no body said who won in the sting vs angle match.


but TNA Sucks?!?!?!!?!K?!K!?!?!?!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Eric Young is a moron


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> There's like 5 Cena threads on the first page of the RAW section:lmao


Respond to them all the way you responded to Heel's.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...st-really-hate-hogan-compiling-list-like.html

That list is greatness.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...st-really-hate-hogan-compiling-list-like.html
> 
> That list is greatness.


Scroll down to see Sharp taking a shot at Arn.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I repped you earlier Brye, consider that a token of my appreciation.


No problem, you just repped me in advance because you had a slight feeling a situation would strike that involved me getting rep :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hey frankie how is you're day going?


Hi I'm doing great. Yesterday was the three year anniversary since I joined this site hope I'm here for watching some hockey. how are you?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> No problem, you just repped me in advance because you had a slight feeling a situation would strike that involved me getting rep :side:


Absolutely.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

my computer is too messed up I have to run some things be back latter.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Häagen Dazs cookies and cream is greatness.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Gizzame is


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Got Stephen Colberts "Americone dream" Ice cream 

JB is the interviewer for TNA yet everytime he interviews someone they just take the mic and do all the talking


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Respond to them all the way you responded to Heel's.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338403-if-cena-retains-4.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338538-cena-going-win.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338099-about-time-cena-lost-cleanly-another-superstar-again.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338417-what-you-cant-see-about-john-cena-5.html#post4020325
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338469-who-raw-roster-cena-has-never-beat.html


Owned


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I need to work on my posting. Cause it is no fun posting here when everyoen hates you. :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338403-if-cena-retains-4.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338538-cena-going-win.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338099-about-time-cena-lost-cleanly-another-superstar-again.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338417-what-you-cant-see-about-john-cena-5.html#post4020325
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watching the HBK/Taker HIAC again. I can't rate it as high as everyone else because I find it somewhat dull until near the end where they get to the outside and it heats up.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Hi I'm doing great. Yesterday was the three year anniversary since I joined this site hope I'm here for watching some hockey. how are you?


waiting fo the laker game to start, i was suppose to go to my friends house and play some PS2 but he's not home. i will go tomarrow. i pmed the admin of that site, he still hasn't responded.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Watching the HBK/Taker HIAC again. I can't rate it as high as everyone else because I find it somewhat dull until near the end where they get to the outside and it heats up.


That's closer to the middle then the end.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I need to work on my posting. Cause it is no fun posting here when everyoen hates you. :sad:


Gimmick post. It's fun.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm heading out for the night, later


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338403-if-cena-retains-4.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338538-cena-going-win.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338099-about-time-cena-lost-cleanly-another-superstar-again.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338417-what-you-cant-see-about-john-cena-5.html#post4020325
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Watching the HBK/Taker HIAC again. I can't rate it as high as everyone else because I find it somewhat dull until near the end where they get to the outside and it heats up.


Yeah but the match as a whole tells a story.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4020325-post46.html


that's my favorite. I became HBK at the end.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Some random truth's before bed.

1: The Pedigree is not a believable finisher in the slightest. I have no problem with it, but people who say it is devastating; that I have a problem with. It's falling on your front from a height of around 2 or 3 feet. 

2: My old man is locked.

3: Chaos can be a very good poster when he wants to be.

4: Delfin is beyond awesome.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> That's closer to the middle then the end.


Well, maybe I forgot them going outside earlier or something, but I'm talking close to the time that they get to the top and Michaels falls off. I'm only a few minutes past that, maybe 5 or 6 and Kane is already in the ring.

It's great from that point on, but it's not the most exciting match before. I personally like the Lesnar/Taker HIAC a lot more.




> Yeah but the match as a whole tells a story.


I'm not very good with catching those...at all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but the match as a whole tells a story.


WRESTLING MATCHES CAN'T TELL STORIES~!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Some random truth's before bed.
> 
> 1: The Pedigree is not a believable finisher in the slightest. I have no problem with it, but people who say it is devastating; that I have a problem with. It's falling on your front from a height of around 2 or 3 feet.


This is a pretty believable one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT3ELTRFDJw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I've always preferred to call that botched pedigree an underhook Tombstone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The story of the HIAC is that HBK is scared to death of Taker and he doesn't want to be there but he can't get out. The whole start of the match Taker kicks his ass but HBK makes a comeback and throws all of his best offense at Taker. After he superkicks Taker he just stands right up and that freaks the hell out of HBK and he runs out of the Cell while the door is open. He spends the rest of the match trying to get away from Taker until Kane comes and HBK somehow escapes with a win. He didn't win, he SURVIVED and his selling of moves and fear was absolutely awesome. There's also the chair story but you have to have seen the Raws leading up to it to know that story.

Anyway, I fail to see how what I just said doesn't qualify as a story.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Pedigree used to be better because he kept the arms hooked.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The highlight of Marty's career.

I remember a thread a while back about "Wrestling moves you would use in a real fight". I got quite a bit of red for calling 90% of the people in it either idiots or sheltered protectees who'd never been in a fight in their life. At least 3 people said "I'd use the pedigree, it's so devastating!". Beyond the absolute lunacy of the view it is an applicable move in a fight, it is one of the weakest looking finishers in sports entertainment.

A punch to the nose > pedigree.

That also got some red.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The story of the HIAC is that HBK is scared to death of Taker and he doesn't want to be there but he can't get out. The whole start of the match Taker kicks his ass but HBK makes a comeback and throws all of his best offense at Taker. After he superkicks Taker he just stands right up and that freaks the hell out of HBK and he runs out of the Cell while the door is open. He spends the rest of the match trying to get away from Taker until Kane comes and HBK somehow escapes with a win. He didn't win, he SURVIVED and his selling of moves and fear was absolutely awesome. *There's also the chair story but you have to have seen the Raws leading up to it to know that story.*
> 
> Anyway, I fail to see how what I just said doesn't qualify as a story.


How he kept busting Taker open with chair shots?


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I totally forgot that TNA iMPACT! was on because I was busy updating my web page.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> How he kept busting Taker open with chair shots?


Yes. He did it at the start of the Cell match too and in the end Taker could have pinned him but he decided to grab the chair for some payback shots and Kane showed up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> The highlight of Marty's career.
> 
> I remember a thread a while back about "Wrestling moves you would use in a real fight". I got quite a bit of red for calling 90% of the people in it either idiots or sheltered protectees who'd never been in a fight in their life. At least 3 people said "I'd use the pedigree, it's so devastating!". Beyond the absolute lunacy of the view it is an applicable move in a fight, it is one of the weakest looking finishers in sports entertainment.
> 
> ...


If I was in a real fight, I would use a Chuck Liddell Right Hand over a Undertaker Tombstone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEwUQHWTdro


I can't wait until I have that on DVD


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Yes. He did it at the start of the Cell match too and in the end Taker could have pinned him but he decided to grab the chair for some payback shots and Kane showed up.


Yeah, I watched the original DX VHS the other day. Taker got fucked up with the chair on one of the matches they showed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, I watched the original DX VHS the other day. Taker got fucked up with the chair on one of the matches they showed.


And then the next week HBK came out with the same chair (still with a huge dent in it) and cut a promo about why he did it.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I dont get why people say they would do suck and such in a fight. Because unless you are very experienced at fighting, you are not gonna stop and think about what you are going to do. You jsut start swinging. THat the way I fight atleast.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> And then the next week HBK came out with the same chair (still with a huge dent in it) and cut a promo about why he did it.


:hb 

I think I'll get the RAW '97 set next. I'll watch '96, '97, and '98 in order


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

One time I tried fighting John Cena and I broke his leg but he just jumped right up and clotheslined me and I was all like "WTF?".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb
> 
> I think I'll get the RAW '97 set next. I'll watch '96, '97, and '98 in order


Good plan. I want 2000 and then 98.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Good plan. I want 2000 and then 98.


Bad plan.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> One time I tried fighting John Cena and I broke his leg but he just jumped right up and clotheslined me and I was all like "WTF?".


Shaw...errr Fuckin Superman?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Bad plan.


y


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> y


98 > 2000


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> 98 > 2000


Debatable. I need to watch 2000 again to decide.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Debatable. I need to watch 2000 again to decide.


Austin wasn't around for most of 2000.


Plus without Smackdown you'll miss a lot of stuff.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Headed down to Atlanta tomorrow after my morning English class. I cannot wait for Backlash.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Austin wasn't around for most of 2000.
> 
> 
> Plus without Smackdown you'll miss a lot of stuff.


I plan on getting that too. You need heat for 98 because it was actually a good show then.


Truth- HBK/Austin from KOTR 97 is tragically underrated.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Headed down to Atlanta tomorrow after my morning English class. I cannot wait for Backlash.


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- HBK/Austin from KOTR 97 is tragically underrated.


I haven't seen it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I plan on getting that too. You need heat for 98 because it was actually a good show then.
> 
> 
> Truth- HBK/Austin from KOTR 97 is tragically underrated.


I loved that match. Only because they kept killing the refs


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I haven't seen it


FIND IT.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Can anybody verify that I'm cool enough to put the win/loss record of my favorite baseball team in my sig?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> FIND IT.


I'VE NEVER SEEN IT ON THE INTERNET~


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Can anybody verify that I'm cool enough to put the win/loss record of my favorite baseball team in my sig?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaH8n7jO42w

Awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Can anybody verify that I'm cool enough to put the win/loss record of my favorite baseball team in my sig?


You're cool enough but it's still lame.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I still cant believe that the yanks got swept by the sox. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I found KOTR '97 to download.


It's only........16 PARTS~!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I found KOTR '97 to download.
> 
> 
> It's only........16 PARTS~!!!!!


Request the match. :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - werty.x's post at the bottom of the page is a candidate for post of the freakin' year. srsly.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...cussion-thread-56k-beware-67.html#post4020036


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: deciding what media to upload


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Request the match. :$


Nah. Every single match that has ever been posted on this forum has been shitty quality.


I've started downloading it anyway. CD2 is only 8 parts :/


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Here Cal, best I could find on short notice:

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/King%2BOf%2BThe%2BRing/video/xjnhx_steve-austin-vs-hbk-kotr-97


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4020610-post57.html

Who the fuck thinks Batista and Flair are better then The Andersons?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - werty.x's post at the bottom of the page is a candidate for post of the freakin' year. srsly.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...cussion-thread-56k-beware-67.html#post4020036


wow!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Here Cal, best I could find on short notice:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/King%2BOf%2BThe%2BRing/video/xjnhx_steve-austin-vs-hbk-kotr-97


I'VE ALREADY STARTED DOWNLOADING


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'VE ALREADY STARTED DOWNLOADING


WELL FUCKING STOP


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LOUD NOISES!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NAH


My download also includes the KOTR Finals and Taker/Farooq


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> NAH
> 
> 
> My download also includes the KOTR Finals and Taker/Farooq


KOTR that year was awful and HBK/Austin saved it but whatever.

I don't even remember who won KOTR that year.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

probably Mable

idk


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

After looking in the currently listening thread it's obvious that Chaos knows no good hip-hop


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> KOTR that year was awful and HBK/Austin saved it but whatever.
> 
> I don't even remember who won KOTR that year.


Triple Haytch


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

o 1997, that was Trips pretty sure.

edit - FU


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That did wonders for his career.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

piledriverpetey is my favorite new poster. He claims that Kane is in his prime and therefore is good and that Finlay is past his prime and therefore is bad. He also says that people go to WWE shows in the hopes there will be a botched piledriver and Cena will break his neck.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

> Prince reportedly publicly humiliated Paris Hilton when he invited her on stage with him at the Rio All-Suite Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas.
> 
> As a "delighted" Hilton obliged, *Prince, 48, handed her the mic and told the audience, "Let's see if she can really sing,"* says the witness. Hilton stormed offstage - and left the club two songs later.
> 
> *Paris Hilton released a fucking music album so asking her to sing shouldn't be such a big deal. It's not like Prince invited her on stage and asked her to do a backflip through a hoop of fire.*


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4020709-post49.html

That's why I watch


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4020731-post56.html


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I almost want to green rep him....almost.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm thinking of giving John Cena the Ric Flair stamp of approval. No one can question Ric Flair, no one.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think it's JKA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think it's JKA


Nice bait you set there.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

JKA turned this place into a warzone. It will never be the same again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nice bait you set there.


:hb


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I don't think I saw Joe at *any* point on this week's Impact. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4020768-post47.html


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4020610-post57.html
:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I don't think I saw Joe at *any* point on this week's Impact. :no:


No but there was an extremely hot chick in the front row who had no business supporting TNA.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ watching TNA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4020610-post57.html
> :no:


A makeshift tag team that was formed so they could say Evolution had all the belts > One of the best tag teams ever.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4020610-post57.html
> :no:


I bad repped him


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I bad repped him


Did you download those Stone Sour songs? :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good job Movement


WCW said:


> A makeshift tag team that was formed so they could say Evolution had all the belts > One of the best tag teams ever.


Yea, twice as better than The Andersons or Arn & Tully.

Truth-I want to know what is more stale. Cena or the Cena threads?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching the Suns beat and sweep the Lakers.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Anyone who choses Evolution over the original Horsemen is dead to me.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> NABAP


What's NABAP? 

Truth- I love the title of Heel's new thread. The one titled "The Heel View...From My Perspective". Because, it really drives home the point that what you're about to read is his own thoughts :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> What's NABAP?
> 
> Truth- I love the title of Heel's new thread. The one titled "The Heel View...From My Perspective". Because, it really drives home the point that what you're about to read is his own thoughts :lmao


Not As Ballin As Possible, comes from the root ABAP which is As Ballin As Possible.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> What's NABAP?
> 
> Truth- I love the title of Heel's new thread. The one titled "The Heel View...From My Perspective". Because, it really drives home the point that what you're about to read is his own thoughts :lmao


Not As Ballin As Possible

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Someone (Pyro) temp banned piledriverpetey 

Cena thread, Headliner. Luckily I stay out of the WWE section for the most part.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

OMFG GOW for the PSP looks amazing. I can't tell it from the PS2 version.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> What's NABAP?
> 
> Truth- I love the title of Heel's new thread. The one titled "The Heel View...From My Perspective". Because, it really drives home the point that what you're about to read is his own thoughts :lmao


Nah. Unless he states that it's his thoughts, we could take it that it's someone else's.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Truth- I love the title of Heel's new thread. The one titled "The Heel View...From My Perspective". Because, it really drives home the point that what you're about to read is his own thoughts :lmao


Truth that was an error as I didn't mean to put "my perspective" actually. So pfft 



AMP said:


> Nah. Unless he states that it's his thoughts, we could take it that it's someone else's.


Good point, but thats not why its there.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NBAA > NABAP


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Someone (Pyro) temp banned piledriverpetey
> 
> Cena thread, Headliner. Luckily I stay out of the WWE section for the most part.


I havent been in the WWE (Raw) section today that much. Mainly because of the annoying Cena threads.


> *But take the Horsemen of 96 with Flair, Arn, Benoit and Pillman these guys would beat any Horsemen,* any Evolution and had the tide not turned to totally pushing the NWO and given time to develop I think these Horsemen could have led the charge against WWF in the late 90's.


.....


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> OMFG GOW for the PSP looks amazing. I can't tell it from the PS2 version.


Yeah, but I bet the load times are God-awful. That's the catch; PSP looks amazing, but the loading for most games takes 15 minutes (and that's not an exaggeration, trying playing SDVR06). That's why I traded it in.


> Truth that was an error as I didn't mean to put "my perspective" actually. So pfft


Error or not, it still makes me laugh


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Did you download those Stone Sour songs? :side:


Yes


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> OMFG GOW for the PSP looks amazing. I can't tell it from the PS2 version.


It's an entirely new game, right? Not just a watered down version of number one?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I havent been in the WWE (Raw) section today that much. Mainly because of the annoying Cena threads.
> 
> .....


I'm only replying to the current Cena thread because WCW and Pyro took it off topic and that = ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I plan on getting GOW when it comes out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It's an entirely new game, right? Not just a watered down version of number one?


Yes. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJrTVg-TG_M



Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, but I bet the load times are God-awful. That's the catch; PSP looks amazing, but the loading for most games takes 15 minutes (and that's not an exaggeration, trying playing SDVR06). That's why I traded it in.


If you rip the game off the UMD and put it on your memory card, it loads more then twice as fast.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, but I bet the load times are God-awful. That's the catch; PSP looks amazing, but the loading for most games takes 15 minutes (and that's not an exaggeration, trying playing SDVR06). That's why I traded it in.
> 
> Error or not, it still makes me laugh


The SDVR loading times suck but the only game I play (NHL 07) has good loading times so I'm happy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4020816-post52.html


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Yes


You got the boondocks DVD? If not, here: http://video.glath.com/boondocks.php 

I gotta give this to Mac, Holt and Terrell. Although I think rell already has it. CaL you can check it out too:side:


AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm only replying to the current Cena thread because WCW and Pyro took it off topic and that = ratings.


I noticed. And that does = ratings. Especially in a boring Cena thread.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4020816-post52.html
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


Unless it was a kryponite knife, I don't think it would work.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Error or not, it still makes me laugh


I can't fault you for it cause I got a laugh once I noticed the error too lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4020816-post52.html
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


wow....:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You got the boondocks DVD? If not, here: http://video.glath.com/boondocks.php
> 
> I gotta give this to Mac, Holt and Terrell. Although I think rell already has it. CaL you can check it out too:side:
> 
> I noticed. And that does = ratings. Especially in a boring Cena thread.


awesome


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope GOW on PSP has no real effect on GOW3 whenever it comes out. Since I don't have a PSP, I don't really want to miss out on any of the storyline.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I hope GOW on PSP has no real effect on GOW3 whenever it comes out. Since I don't have a PSP, I don't really want to miss out on any of the storyline.


I hope it does so it fucks up you plans like Gabriel Gonzaga.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I hope GOW on PSP has no real effect on GOW3 whenever it comes out. Since I don't have a PSP, I don't really want to miss out on any of the storyline.


It will probably be between 1 & 2 or 2&3


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hope it does so it fucks up you plans like Gabriel Gonzaga.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I loathe you.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I loathe you.




</3


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: its halftime and its 51-48. lakers down by 3, but they were down by 17 during the game so lakers are back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> </3


UFC 71 in exactly a month, I'm pretty sure.



Edit: Well like 30 days or something, whatev.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

I want to see this WWE ranter.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao

Truth-The top 5 threads in the Raw section are all Cena threads. So annoying...:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> UFC 71 in exactly a month, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Well like 30 days or something, whatev.


Quit teasing me.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> Truth-The top 5 threads in the Raw section are all Cena threads. So annoying...:no:


:cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> Truth-The top 5 threads in the Raw section are all Cena threads. So annoying...:no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Photoshop is hard


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Photoshop is hard


:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Quit teasing me.


If Liddell loses, perfect time for him to make the move up to heavyweight and fight Mirko.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> Truth-The top 5 threads in the Raw section are all Cena threads. So annoying...:no:


One of em is of substance, so that one isn't annoying 

I see your point though, but I had mine planned way before the other ones were made.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> If Liddell loses, perfect time for him to make the move up to heavyweight and fight Mirko.


Why would he move up to heavyweight just to fight a loser.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/142323-jacker.html


He annoys me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/142323-jacker.html
> 
> 
> He annoys me.


I don't mind him. Why does he annoy you?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> Why would he move up to heavyweight just to fight a loser.












On a side note, how was the Report last night, Cal?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/142323-jacker.html
> 
> 
> He annoys me.


I'm going to make my usertitle "If you ain't Caucasian, you ain't shit" and see if people like it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm going to make my usertitle "If you ain't Caucasian, you ain't shit" and see if people like it.


:lmao I want to see the reaction to that.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm stuck on my banner after this


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't mind him. Why does he annoy you?


Latino~!!!!!

Bolding all of his posts



> On a side note, how was the Report last night, Cal?


Haven't seen it yet :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> :lmao I want to see the reaction to that.


I could also put this in my sig:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm going to make my usertitle "If you ain't Caucasian, you ain't shit" and see if people like it.


I thought of that a while ago. "White Pride" would be cool.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't think that'll go over very well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New usertitle


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^
:lmao



Derek said:


> I don't think that'll go over very well.


WHAT?!?!??! CELEBRATING MY HERITAGE????????????!?!?!?!?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> WHAT?!?!??! CELEBRATING MY HERITAGE????????????!?!?!?!?


Maybe, but you'll get X-Pac heat for it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

If it's not white, it's not right.

By the way, my quote for Xbox Live is "No mi gusto *******". People have gotten pissed a few times at it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> New usertitle


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

White people are the only race that's not allowed to have pride.


Is it because we're better?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> If it's not white, it's not right.
> 
> By the way, my quote for Xbox Live is *"No mi gusto ********". People have gotten pissed a few times at it.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> White people are the only race that's not allowed to have pride.
> 
> 
> Is it because we're better?


I guess it's just understood.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Jacker annoys me, because he's one of those people who's OVERLY 'proud' of their race, and brings it up in any single thing they do. That's why I dislike some gay people, they're overly gay and flaunt it around like they're perfect because of it. You wanna be happy and proud, that's one thing, good for you, I support gay marriage...but if you're gonna act better than me for being gay, fuck you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pelicans are cool.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxwD4UGnJjc

Alec Baldwin is ABAP.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:sad:

azn pride~!! :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Jacker annoys me, because he's one of those people who's OVERLY 'proud' of their race, and brings it up in any single thing they do. That's why I dislike some gay people, they're overly gay and flaunt it around like they're perfect because of it. You wanna be happy and proud, that's one thing, good for you, I support gay marriage...but if you're gonna act better than me for being gay, fuck you.


That's pretty much why i don't like him. And he bolds all of his posts.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That skit was greatness.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I mark for the last few seconds of the song 'Reborn'.

He just repeatedly screams the term 'motherfucker'. It's awesome.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's pretty much why i don't like him. And he bolds all of his posts.


Yup, every single thing he says somehow comes back to him being Latino. Yes, we get it, now stfu.

From now on, I'm putting all my text into the dominant color; white, in celebration of my heritage.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet Jacker would of wanted to join MGU if they were still around. I've spoke to Jacker before. We cool.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I mark for the last few seconds of the song 'Reborn'.
> 
> He just repeatedly screams the term 'motherfucker'. It's awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :sad:
> 
> azn pride~!! :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> That skit was greatness.


I watched it the other day.

The best part is when one of the guys heads explodes at the KKK rally when Clayton takes off his mask. :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's why whites will always be dominant, we don't have a stereotypical food. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yup, every single thing he says somehow comes back to him being Latino. Yes, we get it, now stfu.
> 
> From now on, I'm putting all my text into the dominant color; white, in celebration of my heritage.


I wish racism was allowed on these forums


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I had that for dinner, tbh. 

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I mark for the last few seconds of the song 'Reborn'.
> 
> He just repeatedly screams the term 'motherfucker'. It's awesome.


no it's not screaming isn't ballin unless nas does it 

To Derek: what about crackers?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Fried rice from any Japanese restaurant is Godly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> That's why whites will always be dominant, we don't have a stereotypical food. :lmao


Mcdonalds 


:/


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I suggest there be a new board made that only white members are allowed to enter.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> To Derek: what about crackers?


We don't eat crackers. Unless it's with soup.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Racism: fun for the entire family.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I had that for dinner, tbh.
> 
> :lmao


I know.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I suggest there be a new board made that only white members are allowed to enter.


All in favour, Woooo.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That girl holding the cross looks hawt


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Racism: fun for the entire family.



:lmao :lmao

Blacks > Whites

let the arguing begin!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I know.


I also watched a few Jackie Chan films before it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Blacks > Whites


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The KKK has the worst masks ever. Also, if you have pride in being white then why do you need to conceal your identity?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

:ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks for stretching the page asshole


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I also watched a few Jackie Chan films before it.


Did you tutor any of your classmates in Math?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Thanks for stretching the page asshole


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao



Don't make me get Togan :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Edit some goddamn smileys out of that post.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Did you tutor any of your classmates in Math?


I tutored my whole school, tbh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


>


I thread the page doing that once. Seriously, I put so many smiles that the thread wouldn't load.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I remember WCW almost got banned for using all them smileys. Although he used so many that you couldn't load that specific page of the TTT thread.


MoveMent™ said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Blacks > Whites
> 
> let the arguing begin!!


Outnumbered. Holt, Cide, Mac, GA, Nasjayz (Fuck a NastyNas), other blacks and.....Trey B aren't around.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That's an unholy amount of smileys.

But still not as bad as when WCW put so many smilies on a page, that it overloaded the page.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I thread the page doing that once. Seriously, I put so many smiles that the thread wouldn't load.


I know, that was amazing. Easily one of my favorite moments from WF, just because the thought of breaking a thread with smileys is funny.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

seeing how I'm part white I feel obligated to say something positive about them















































:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jack Bauer's gonna be on an episode of the Simpsons:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I know, that was amazing. Easily one of my favorite moments from WF, just because the thought of breaking a thread with smileys is funny.


Bubba almost banned me though. :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I remember WCW almost got banned for using all them smileys. Although he used so many that you couldn't load that specific page of the TTT thread.
> 
> Outnumbered. Holt, Cide, Mac, GA, Nasjayz (Fuck a NastyNas), other blacks and.....Trey B aren't around.



If the white person in me takes over you will be alone


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Bubba almost banned me though. :lmao


So, THAT woulda been Unfair Banning #1 instead, rit?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> So, THAT woulda been Unfair Banning #1 instead, rit?


Every time I get banned it's unfair. This is true for future bannings as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thatshowiroll619 on Deuce and Domino said:


> I hope your right .... fucking Fonzie and Archie won the belts ... :no: no offense but its the worst gimmick IMO to hit the wrestling scene since Doink the fucking clown ..... I like them bu the gimmick is horrib and would rather see them in singles for the cruiser title.


Uhhh.....:argh:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Every time I get banned it's unfair. This is true for future bannings as well.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3221427-post1153.html


I got banned for that


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Uhhh.....:argh:


He got it reversed. Decent gimmick. Horrible wrestlers.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

The gimmick is amazing...imagine all the classic moments that could occur D&D are used well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3221427-post1153.html
> 
> 
> I got banned for that


I remember that.

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're better than Batista.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Uhhh.....:argh:


Don't worry, that guy is an idiot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DOA?


MoveMent™ said:


> If the white person in me takes over you will be alone


It won't be able to take over if you watch the boondocks


Diesel said:


> I tutored my whole school, tbh.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I remember that.
> 
> :lmao


IT'S ALL PYRO'S FAULT.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> They're better than Batista.


Nah. If one of them had to wrestle a 15+ minute singles match like Batista does when he main events, it would be horrible. As a matter of fact, I can't believe you'd say that some dude that just came out of OVW (and way too early) is better then someone who put on a **** match, in front of 80,000 people at the biggest event of the year.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> IT'S ALL PYRO'S FAULT.


.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3221427-post1153.html
> 
> 
> I got banned for that


I remember that too.:lmao Pyro even said he felt bad. I think:$

That Kaitlyn girl was annoying. Well, according to Bethany.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Downloading a match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Nah. If one of them had to wrestle a 15+ minute singles match like Batista does when he main events, it would be horrible. As a matter of fact, I can't believe you'd say that some dude that just came out of OVW (and way too early) is better then someone who put on a **** match, in front of 80,000 people at the biggest event of the year.


****? Meh, maybe I judge some people too much....matter of fact I KNOW I do, but due to my fucked up standards I really don't see it as ****. It was decent, not great. 

They haven't appalled me in the ring yet like he does every week.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That girl basically asked for them to be rated.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> DOA?
> 
> It won't be able to take over if you watch the boondocks
> 
> :lmao


will do


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tista/Taker was ****

MOTN

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4014187-post500.html


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> ****? Meh, maybe I judge some people too much....matter of fact I KNOW I do, but due to my fucked up standards I really don't see it as ****. It was decent, not great.
> 
> They haven't appalled me in the ring yet like he does every week.


Yes, but they aren't alone in the ring with no gimmicks and no shortcuts. You know deep down inside that if they switched places, one of the greasers would be far inferior.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I'm off for the night. Later, everyone.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Later Diesel


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/138168-cmangle33.html


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> You know deep down inside that if they switched places, one of the greasers would be far inferior.


If what you implied is that one of them got moved up to main event and Batista got switched to tagging with the other, well, I don't think they'd do any worse. Might be wrong but I honestly don't think so. I hope they don't main event though. They're fine for a tag team but I don't want a singles push.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwO0POzRTGI


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaoHe's so awesome


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/138168-cmangle33.html


:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> If what you implied is that one of them got moved up to main event and Batista got switched to tagging with the other, well, I don't think they'd do any worse. Might be wrong but I honestly don't think so. I hope they don't main event though. They're fine for a tag team but I don't want a singles push.


So you're saying that Batista's 4 years experience to their 4 months counts for nothing?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwO0POzRTGI
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaoHe's so awesome


:lmao :lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> So you're saying that Batista's 4 years experience to their 4 months counts for nothing?


Experience only counts if you can use it properly and can wrestle. He can't wrestle. He's absolutely terrible and needs to be guided through everything immensely with a classic worker like Taker to have a passable match. 

It's not all experience, and if it is, then even you'd have to admit that Finlay owns Owen Hart, since he debuted about 7 years earlier. A thought I know you have an extreme disagreeance with.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Batista carried Taker at WM


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao :lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A. D&D DO have to get guided through everything, that's why they've been put in a program with London and Kendrick, because they know how to make them look good.

B. Owen Hart was a Hart. He's been wrestling his entire life.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwO0POzRTGI
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmaoHe's so awesome


OMG:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Downloading part 2/8 of KOTR '97


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> A. D&D DO have to get guided through everything, that's why they've been put in a program with London and Kendrick, because they know how to make them look good.
> 
> B. Owen Hart was a Hart. He's been wrestling his entire life.


Not pro experience.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Not pro experience.


WWE Experiance-

Owen- 9 Years

Finlay- 1 Year, I'll give him two because he was a road agent.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, fuck that company in your username, plus various other promotions.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, fuck that company in your username, plus various other promotions.


Have you seen the old videos of where he used to wrestle? It's nothing like the WWE. It's a completely different style. Granted, the WCW style was similar but not the same, it still wouldn't give him more experience then Owen if you added it on.

We could count North American years, in which case it would be:

Owen: 13

Finlay: 6


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: I came in here to avoid going to the wrestling sections...

Think I fucked up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNhY5oQuI4k&mode=related&search=

WTF kind of jacket is Finlay wearing here?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was just mentioning that WWE experience isn't just pro experience which is what that post looked like.

Anyways, I could care less who has more experience, Owen might even be better for all I care "skill" wise, but I used to watch Owen and never cared for him and I like Finlay, so whatever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Finlay's an idiot


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I have to wait 116 minutes before I can download from rapidshare again 

forget it I'm going to bed


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers beat suns! 95-89


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Finlay's an idiot


Truth ~ Finlay once spat in Austin's face, and Austin was too scared to do anything.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLhNb_d8CoE

The best thing about WCW is how they would have random matches like this with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLhNb_d8CoE
> 
> The best thing about WCW is how they would have random matches like this with no rhyme or reason.


TNA?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjVwXwvCUJs

LMAO, look at the 3'rd comment. It's like he made it specifically knowing I was going to view it. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA?


TNA's random matches are like Jay Lethal vs. Sonjay Dutt. WCW's random matches involved Eddie, Malenko, Finlay, and Benoit. Notice a difference?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

4'th, my bad. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That Finlay/Benoit match I posted was pretty damn good for only being 7 min long.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> TNA's random matches are like Jay Lethal vs. Sonjay Dutt. WCW's random matches involved Eddie, Malenko, Finlay, and Benoit. Notice a difference?


Aside from Eddie none of those guys have charisma and Jay Lethal is the Black Machismo while Sonjay is Big Daddy Dutt both gimmicks oozing charisma.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDVeCR376z8

The most boring match of all time. I give it * just because of Michael Buffer.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDVeCR376z8
> 
> The most boring match of all time. I give it * just because of Michael Buffer.


Every WCW Main Event gets at least * for Michael Buffer.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Every WCW Main Event gets at least * for Michael Buffer.


That's why they hired him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDVeCR376z8
> 
> The most boring match of all time. I give it * just because of Michael Buffer.




:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That's why they hired him.


They could have pulled off ****** Main Events if their Main Events were ever good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They could have pulled off ****** Main Events if their Main Events were ever good.


That's pretty mind blowing. All they needed was one Benoit main event.



Pyro™ said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That's pretty mind blowing. All they needed was one Benoit main event.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Benoit main evented in the dying days but was Buffer still around then?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Benoit main evented in the dying days but was Buffer still around then?


I'm not sure actually.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I ordered Halloween Havoc '97 live.

:$


I might buy it again on DVD for a dollar


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I ordered Halloween Havoc '97 live.
> 
> :$
> 
> ...


So did I. It was worth it to see the best WCW match ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm not sure actually.


According to imdb (not the most reliable source when it comes to wrestling) his last event was Road Wild 99


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> According to imdb (not the most reliable source when it comes to wrestling) his last event was Road Wild 99


A true hallmark event.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> So did I. It was worth it to see the best WCW match ever.


Jackie over Disco.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> So did I. It was worth it to see the best WCW match ever.


After watching Hogan's entrance, I've decided to get it again :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jackie over Disco.


:lmao

That match was literally 10 min of her chasing him around the ring.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> A true hallmark event.


The main event was Hogan vs. Nash in....A WORLD TITLE RETIREMENT MATCH!!!!!

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> After watching Hogan's entrance, I've decided to get it again :hb


DDP vs. Savage =











> The main event was Hogan vs. Nash in....A WORLD TITLE RETIREMENT MATCH!!!!!


I wonder how many times they both retired.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still get the chills off Taker's entrance.:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0357300/


Look at the user rating :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I still get the chills off Taker's entrance.:$


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iBMVYpbd8s

I think that's the match Hall was talking about in the interview.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> DDP vs. Savage =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Combined? 2494896509 1/2

HOGAN VS. SLAVE NAME: BIG SHOW ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Curt Hennig vs. Ric Flair for the US title is on HH '97


!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

And Scott Hall vs. Lex Luger ~!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Combined? 2494896509 1/2
> 
> HOGAN VS. SLAVE NAME: BIG SHOW ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!


Bubba the Love Sponge is going to be in Hogan's corner.



Killa CaLi said:


> Curt Hennig vs. Ric Flair for the US title is on HH '97
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!


That was when Hennig stole Flair's robe. You don't do that to the Nature Boy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Bubba the Love Sponge is going to be in Hogan's corner.
> 
> 
> 
> That was when Hennig stole Flair's robe. You don't do that to the Nature Boy.


Is he related to Brother Love or Sponge Bob? If not then I don't care.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Scott Hall just put Flair in a sleeper and then went down to a headlock and gave Flair a noogie and the announcers completely ignored it. I miss Scott Hall :$.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What are some good WCW PPV's from 97 ?


seriously, I need to know which ones to get.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> What are some good WCW PPV's from 97 ?
> 
> 
> seriously, I need to know which ones to get.


Anything with Hogan in the main event.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What are some good WCW PPV's from 97 ?
> 
> 
> seriously, I need to know which ones to get.


Uncensored.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Uncensored.


Main event looks clustered


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezd3IxVcV6c

That's how you make an entrance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iBMVYpbd8s
> 
> I think that's the match Hall was talking about in the interview.


Thanks

Funny that most of the Clique love Flair. True respect.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Main event looks clustered


It's awesome. Plus it's where Tony says that Lex Luger just accomplished "The biggest one man feat in the history of pro wrestling". 

Plus, Malenko/Eddie is ****3/4.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's awesome. Plus it's where Tony says that Lex Luger just accomplished "The biggest one man feat in the history of pro wrestling".
> 
> Plus, Malenko/Eddie is ****3/4.


:lmao

Alright, I'll probably get HH, Uncensored, and WW 3


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching NWO '01




Edit - Blackman just came on my TV :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> Alright, I'll probably get HH, Uncensored, and WW 3


Get Souled Out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Get Souled Out.


 

Why?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why?


It's historical and it's not that bad of an event. Plus you get this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPFrtDbNI3s


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's historical and it's not that bad of an event. Plus you get this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPFrtDbNI3s


:lmao:lmaoHey hey hey hey hey hey hey

HH
WW 3
Souled Out
Uncensored


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao:lmaoHey hey hey hey hey hey hey
> 
> HH
> WW 3
> ...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


Getting all those WWF PPV's from '97 as well :hb


and Survivor Series '96 :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

On WCW World War 3 1997 You Will See...

* Glacier & Ernest Miller Vs. Meng & Barbarian
* WCW TV Champion Saturn Vs. Disco Inferno
* Ultimo Dragon Vs. Yuji Nagata
* WCW Tag Team Champions The Steiners Vs. Steven Regal & Dave Taylor
* Scotty Riggs Vs. Raven
* Steve McMichael Vs. Alex Wright
* WCW Cruiserweight Champion Eddie Guerrero Vs. Rey Misterio Jr.
* WCW US Champion Curt Hennig Vs. Ric Flair
* The 1997 WCW World War 3 Battle Royale including DDP, Ray Traylor, Alex Wright, Viannos IV & V, Chris Benoit, Fit Finley, La Parka, Public Enemy, Dave Taylor, Steven Regal, Ultimo Dragon, Norman Smiley, Louie Spacolli, Hector Garza, The Giant, Chris Adams, Greg Valentine, Yuji Nagata, Chris Jericho, Juventud Geurrera, Wrath, Harlem Heat, Hacksaw Jim Duggan, The Steiners, Hugh Morris, Lex Luger, Ernest Miller, Brian Armstrong, Silver King, Mortis, Barbarian, Meng, Eddy Geurrero, Damian, Prince Iakea, Barry Darsaw, Dean Malenko, El Dandy, Kendall Windham, Rey Misterio Jr., Steve McMichael, Ciclope, Renegade, Chavo Guerrero, Super Calo, Glacier, Bobby Blaze, Buff Bagwell, Scott Hall, Curt Hennig, Randy Savage, Virgil Vincent & Kevin Nash.
* All of the nWo members are wearing 6-Ball shirts in legit protest of Syxx-Pac's firing from WCW. 



Nice...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> On WCW World War 3 1997 You Will See...
> 
> * Glacier & Ernest Miller Vs. Meng & Barbarian
> * WCW TV Champion Saturn Vs. Disco Inferno
> ...


It's decent. But Hall wins.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hall winning = ratings


I also get to hear Tony Schavione call each PPV The biggest night in the wrestling history~!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-yJY2sWDkQ

Biased entrances much?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmaoHogan's entrance cost like 15 grand


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just finished a big-ass assignment, and now I have a huge headache. 

And the Suns lost. :cuss:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-yJY2sWDkQ
> 
> Biased entrances much?


Just a _little_ bit.:lmao

Truth-According to Tony S, DDP said there are 53 different ways to get caught in the Diamond Cutter. Tony S also said we've seen about 20 of them.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

BANG~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stephanie/Trish from NWO '01 may be the only womens match I can tolerate watching.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I couldn't believe WWE put the womens title on Steph. Not that it's worth anything anyway.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I couldn't believe WWE put the womens title on Steph. Not that it's worth anything anyway.


Especially the way they just obliterated Jacqueline. It was pointless and it wasn't like the division was completely dead or anything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Especially the way they just obliterated Jacqueline. It was pointless and it wasn't like the division was completely dead or anything.


Yea I know. I guess that was WWE's way of trying to have people forget about her rivalry with Sable that basically put womens wrestling back on the map.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WWF Smackdown 1999 Complete (19 Disc Set) 
WWE RAW 3-31-2003 
WWF In Your House: Canadian Stampede 1997 
WWF RAW 1-31-2000 
WWF Survivor Series 1997 
TNA Lockdown 2006 
WWF In Your House: Buried Alive
WWF In Your House: Good Friends…Better Enemies 1996
WWF In Your House: It's Time
WWF Ground Zero 1997 
WWF Badd Blood 1997
WWF Final Four 1997
WCW World War 3 1997 
WCW Uncensored 1997 
WCW Halloween Havoc 1997 
nWo Souled Out 1997 
WWF Revenge of the Taker 1997
WWF Royal Rumble 1997 
WWF Survivor Series 1996


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yea I know. I guess that was WWE's way of trying to have people forget about her rivalry with Sable that basically put womens wrestling back on the map.


They probably just wanted people to forget about Sable altogether.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4021601-post63.html

I love his reasoning (or lack thereof).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm here. How is everyone?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ABAP


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: BARREL ROLL!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: BARREL ROLL!!!!!


:lmao

Austin gave it credibility


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Drinking a Cream Soda.

Crush.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't had a cream soda in years


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: Ginger Beer > Creaming Soda

Not because im a ginger :$.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I actually enjoyed Impact last night. Scott Steiner's promo was hilarious.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Big Poppa Pump


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sup SlaM and ADR

Steiner is still the man. I mark for the pushups

Truth-I LOL'd at both CaL and Pyro's responses to the Horsemen/Evolution thread.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm off to school now. Cya people.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^^Later.

Hey Headliner. 

I haven't read that thread yet. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just put the Horsemen DVD in.


:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Sup SlaM and ADR
> 
> Steiner is still the man. I mark for the pushups
> 
> Truth-I LOL'd at both CaL and Pyro's responses to the Horsemen/Evolution thread.


Good.  ~_~

Truth ~ The Four Horsemen > The Four Horsemen > Evolution


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^I guess I could agree with that:side:


Killa CaLi said:


> Just put the Horsemen DVD in.
> 
> 
> :side:


:hb

If I ever had the time too, I would watch the Flair DVD and the Horsemen DVD back to back. I'd probably mark out like never before.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a top contender in more things than Arn Anderson


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I like Headliners avatar .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^I guess I could agree with that:side:
> 
> :hb
> 
> If I ever had the time too, I would watch the Flair DVD and the Horsemen DVD back to back. I'd probably mark out like never before.


Right before they showed Anderson doing the top contender promo, Michael Hayes was saying how Arn gave some of the most intelligent interviews that he's ever heard


..........:lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: A couple of image hosting sites that I like have stopped working for me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ^^I guess I could agree with that:side:


Probably not if you heard it...you don't strike me as an 80's Metal guy. I love it though. Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Probably not if you heard it...you don't strike me as an 80's Metal guy. I love it though. Love it, love it, love it.


I've heard alot of good things about them although I don't listen to metal. Which is why I agreed. Mainly because they are better than Evolution


Killa CaLi said:


> Right before they showed Anderson doing the top contender promo, Michael Hayes was saying how Arn gave some of the most intelligent interviews that he's ever heard
> 
> 
> ..........:lmao


LMAO Perfect:lmao

How can you be a top contender in more things than Arn?


POD said:


> Truth - I like Headliners avatar


Thanks


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^idk 



Arn Anderson said:


> I could of beat him just by mailing him a letter across the dressing room



:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I've heard alot of good things about them although I don't listen to metal. Which is why I agreed. Mainly because they are better than Evolution
> 
> LMAO Perfect:lmao
> 
> ...


Metallica is amazing. They used to be my favourite band until I got into Iron Maiden, now they're #2.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dead threads do not equal ratings.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Here, hi everyone


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

knightmace said:


> Truth: Here, hi everyone


Hi Here, And Hi There.:side: 

:no: 


 

OYHHH MY!!!!11!!!!!!1


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Going to Ring of Honor today! :hb

Hi Knightmace.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I liked TNA tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I'm hungry.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sup McQueen

I'm doing good


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

l i'm logged on using my ps3.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SO your on your PS3 right now?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> SO your on your PS3 right now?


yes:agree:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> yes:agree:


COOL!! I haven't tried it before what is like, how do you type?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> COOL!! I haven't tried it before what is like, how do you type?


you use the controller to click the screen then a keyboard pops up and you use that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

pretty cool haven't gotten one but getting one soon.

What games have you got?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN0vWhnWrNs

:side: LOL Corey is Great!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey SaMi


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> pretty cool haven't gotten one but getting one soon.
> 
> What games have you got?


the godfather & fight night round 3.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i have The Godfather on Ps2 :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> the godfather & fight night round 3.


Cool

IS the internet speed fast?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good Morning everyone *


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Cool
> 
> IS the internet speed fast?





knightmace said:


> Cool
> 
> IS the internet speed fast?


depends on the connection im using cable so its going fast for me.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Lady Croft said:


> *Good Morning everyone *


Hey Now!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Good Morning everyone *


Hey

So Nas there's like 25 members in your site now but someone got banned


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Good Morning everyone *





Lady Croft said:


> *Good Morning everyone *


good morning .


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Kdrag said:


> Hey Now!


*Yes?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey Knightmace and Nassy! How are you guys?*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Hey
> 
> So Nas there's like 25 members in your site now but someone got banned


he was talking about his friend having a better forum in every post. i had warned him then i banned him.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Hey Knightmace and Nassy! How are you guys?*


i'm doing great how are you?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey y'all.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Hey Knightmace and Nassy! How are you guys?*


I'm doing good, how are you

Sup MITB


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

knightmace said:


> I'm doing good, how are you
> 
> Sup MITB


Hey pal.  

Something tells me for as long as we've both been around, we've not really run into each other before.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> i'm doing great how are you?


*I'm all good. Just got done with my morning run. Getting ready for school. Fridays are good school days though.  Congrats on your three year forum anny...

Howdy MITB.... How are you this mornin?*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MITB said:


> Hey pal.
> 
> Something tells me for as long as we've both been around, we've not really run into each other before.


Yeah I have seen you post around but haven't spoken to you


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I've been awake for about 3 hours, yet I'm still verrrry sleepy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: logging off now bye everyone


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*go out and do a little jog, RM, you'll feel great *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bye, Knightmace

Hi Role Model, Sabrina, and Money in the Spandau Ballet


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've already taken my dog out for an hour, yet still feel half asleep. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've already taken my dog out for an hour, yet still feel half asleep. :$


Find some Keeley pics, that should wake you up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Look at Melina's face, that'll startle your ass to the point you're up.

Course you're risking a coma if it's any longer than 10 seconds. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Bye, Knightmace
> 
> Hi Role Model, Sabrina, and Money in the Spandau Ballet



*Howdy McQueen the King!  Have you had a chance to get any of the Alias seasons yet? Or maybe the Sleeper Cell series?*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Howdy McQueen the King!  Have you had a chance to get any of the Alias seasons yet? Or maybe the Sleeper Cell series?*


King McQueen!!!? 

Nope, no Alias seasons yet however I saw the final season at the store last weekend but that's no place to start. Besides I have a pretty sick collection of DVD's (mostly wrestling related) that I have yet to watch so I should really finish watch them first, and then add in the fact i'll be getting at least 2 ROH shows later tonight to finish up the anniversary set they just put out.

after that No more DVD's for me for a while.

Truth: Going to see a 300 pound Japanese man maul Austin Aries tonight. Poor, poor Aries.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *
> 
> Howdy MITB.... How are you this mornin?*


That came across in a real Jessica Simpson-esqe way. :yum: How's the world treating you Lady C?




knightmace said:


> Yeah I have seen you post around but haven't spoken to you


Well we make new friends everyday.  . Laters anyhoo.



McQueen said:


> Hi Role Model, Sabrina, and *Money in the Spandau Ballet *


Alrite pal. I asked for your interference in the WWF BTB.  *Now that would be a badass username!!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB said:


> Alrite pal. I asked for your interference in the WWF BTB.  *Now that would be a badass username!!*


Hehe, awesome but I looked at the roster page and someone's already got Burchill, that nixes the Vampirates a little bit.

Does this mean I have to be Jean Pierre LaFitte?


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

I feel like giving out points one more time. Rep or PM me for points


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hehe, awesome but I looked at the roster page and someone's already got Burchill, that nixes the Vampirates a little bit.
> 
> Does this mean I have to be Jean Pierre LaFitte?


Now he was a real pirate!! I think the existing Burchill got nixed, so you couls be the repackaged version. That, or you could just be Razor Ramon HG!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> King McQueen!!!?
> 
> Nope, no Alias seasons yet however I saw the final season at the store last weekend but that's no place to start. Besides I have a pretty sick collection of DVD's (mostly wrestling related) that I have yet to watch so I should really finish watch them first, and then add in the fact i'll be getting at least 2 ROH shows later tonight to finish up the anniversary set they just put out.
> 
> ...



* poor ol Aries... 300 pounds? that's alot of eating! Ol boy should push away from the table every hour or so  *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

This is Morishima









he's actually a lot more athletic than he looks, and he's a flat out beast. Yeah Aries is gonna die! but I love aries, one of my favorites.

And MITB, how dare you call me Razor Ramon Hard Gay! (and yes for those at home that is a real wrestler in japan), actually that would be real damn funny


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> And MITB, how dare you call me Razor Ramon Hard Gay! (and yes for those at home that is a real wrestler in japan), actually that would be real damn funny


Razor Ramon HG is a legend!! Just picture the run in....

MITB is down, KIF is about to hit his finisher and from nowhere a skinny frilly shirted bandit jumps from under the ring. He thrusts his hips and whips off his puffy shirt to reveal...a full leather bondage outfit!!!! The crowd go wild and KIF, seemingly hypnotised by the constant hip thrusting, is easy prey for MITB. Roll up 1...2...3!!! New hardcore champ!!!

That, my friends, is booking at it's finest.:agree:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im back hi everyone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB said:


> Razor Ramon HG is a legend!! Just picture the run in....
> 
> MITB is down, KIF is about to hit his finisher and from nowhere a skinny frilly shirted bandit jumps from under the ring. He thrusts his hips and whips off his puffy shirt to reveal...a full leather bondage outfit!!!! The crowd go wild and KIF, seemingly hypnotised by the constant hip thrusting, is easy prey for MITB. Roll up 1...2...3!!! New hardcore champ!!!
> 
> That, my friends, is booking at it's finest.:agree:


:lmao that would be funny 

If we wanted a bondage gimmick we could just have asked to be Demolition (ironically I thought about them earlier )

People are going to start getting the wrong idea about this soon.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> People are going to start getting the wrong idea about this soon.


You're right. If this gets on to the internet our reputations will be tainted forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB said:


> You're right. If this gets on to the internet our reputations will be tainted forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I won't say or type anything incriminating. :side:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MITB said:


> You're right. If this gets on to the internet our reputations will be tainted forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Too late:side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

New banner! :shocked:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

EGame said:


> New banner! :shocked:


 Pretty nice banner.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> People are going to start getting the wrong idea about this soon.


People already did.

Truth: Wondering how to write in a faction that is pissed off because they cant be openly gay.

McQueen - Orlando Jordan.

MITB - Chris Kanyon.

Hmmmmm...:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

truth: I've never heard of _The Klaxon's_

DAMN YOU MONTY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Anyone but OJ please


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> truth: I've never heard of _The Klaxon's_
> 
> DAMN YOU MONTY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Anyone but OJ please


 I heard there pretty good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: The threat of being associated with Orlando Jordan is somewhat frightening.

And that would make me a Pyro sheep :/


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Evil Steve was openly gay but I don't think he's active here anymore.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Monty, no!! It'll kill my rep on the net!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shit, better remove my location - which now appears slightly homoerotic.:yum: << damn, wrong smilie :side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

monty ill be a jobber in your WWF


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> monty ill be a jobber in your WWF


 Ill do a tag team with him on WWF.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

McQueen said:


> truth: I've never heard of _The Klaxon's_
> 
> DAMN YOU MONTY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Anyone but OJ please


Truth: They are a good band!

Truth: I have to head out to school in a few minutes


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

EGame said:


> Truth: They are a good band!
> 
> Truth: I have to head out to school in a few minutes


 Me too:sad:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Ill do a tag team with him on WWF.


No, you'll be the lovable scoundrel Val Venis and you'll like it :agree: 

Truth: I wont put you as OJ Queenie. That would be rather cruel.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> No, you'll be the lovable scoundrel Val Venis and you'll like it :agree:
> 
> Truth: I wont put you as OJ Queenie. That would be rather cruel.


 Val Venis= No Ratings.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Val Venis= No Ratings.


Why I'll never know.

*Plays sleazy saxaphone music*


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

> Truth: I wont put you as OJ Queenie. That would be rather cruel.


Does that mean you're still considering me a Kanyon!!??

Just realised Joey Ryan in my banner as a handlebar mustache - hardly helping my image at the mo!!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Why I'll never know.
> 
> *Plays sleazy saxaphone music*


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ye monty ill be in a tag team with Matt


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Ye monty ill be in a tag team with Matt


 Its gotta be better then lame saxsphone music:no:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MITB said:


> Does that mean you're still considering me a Kanyon!!??
> 
> Just realised Joey Ryan in my banner as a handlebar mustache - hardly helping my image at the mo!!


Neith does "Do you want a mustache ride!?"

Truth: Pig tails = handlebars :side:




> Ye monty ill be in a tag team with Matt


I beg to differ


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - My football season finally starts tomorrow, I'm so pumped and up for it


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

MrMonty said:


> Neith does "Do you want a mustache ride!?"
> 
> Truth: Pig tails = handlebars :side:
> 
> ...


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^ LOL

To be honest, it takes so much time and effort, I just dont have the energy to do requests, and in goes against the tongue in cheek nature of it.

Nonetheless, I'll keep you in mind Overrated.

Truth: The Original Dave having more points than me is a travesty.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

> Truth: Pig tails = handlebars


:lmao . Subtle...yet, amusing. Mustache ride = ratings. :side:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - My football season finally starts tomorrow, I'm so pumped and up for it


Truth: I'm psyched, gonna listen to some of my "get psyched mix" now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Truth: I'm psyched, gonna listen to some of my "get psyched mix" now.


*Domino rules... Much, much, much better movie than I ever thought it would be.*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Money In The Bank or Men In The Back? :side:

I best ask McQueen Sharmell...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Say no way, to OJ!

Truth: I once had to suffer a Orlando Jordan vs Hiedenreich match live 

Who's Booker T  I want to be Mongoose McQueen


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

MrMonty said:


> ^^^ LOL
> 
> To be honest, it takes so much time and effort, I just dont have the energy to do requests, and in goes against the tongue in cheek nature of it.
> 
> ...




im off to play the PS3 c you all later.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Money In The Bank or Men In The Back? :side:
> 
> I best ask *McQueen Sharmell*...


Awesome, just awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB said:


> Awesome, just awesome.


To be honest even I got a laugh out of that one.

Although, I am way to white to be an ex-miss black america (or whatever the hell it was).


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Domino rules... Much, much, much better movie than I ever thought it would be.*


It's been out since 2005 yet I only just watched it :shocked:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

God damn I want to write a King Booker at the movies skit.

Now I need a Booker T...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> God damn I want to write a King Booker at the movies skit.
> 
> Now I need a Booker T...


Aww, fuck this is gonna get ugly for me....


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Aww, fuck this is gonna get ugly for me....


You dont really fit the Sharmell role in anything but name though. You don't really fit anything, except for being pretty awesome.

Unless we have a celebrity death match...

McGuyver


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Just changed my location. :side: 

Dave, I'm wearing my gift proudly!! Who better than MITB!!!??

I really need to learn to shut up - this hole I'm in is getting deeper and deeper!!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> this hole I'm in is getting deeper and deeper


Lucky you :yum:

Truth: I'm out. Later


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I'm out. Later


Ta-tah *waves with a limp wrist*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> You dont really fit the Sharmell role in anything but name though. You don't really fit anything, except for being pretty awesome.
> 
> Unless we have a celebrity death match...
> 
> McGuyver


Actually I would fit the role of someone like Mike Tenay rather well due to the fact I know all kinds of redundant wrestling info, but you already have like 6 announcers so whatever. If you ever need me for the McQueen Sharmell gimmick, go for it I'll get a laugh out of it.

Although I would mark out if you worked McQuyver in there! 

See ya Mr. Monty, I should get to bed soon too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Bouma said:


> It's been out since 2005 yet I only just watched it :shocked:



*Same here. I got the DVD about 6 months ago or so... And I only got it then because I couldn't find anything else I wanted in the discount bin... man am I glad I decided to get that movie though. I really really enjoyed it.



Dave, miss you already! *huggles**


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Dave, miss you already! *huggles**


My names Dave too. Damn unoriginal name!!!:no:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: My name is not Dave, but my supervisor at works is and it's his birthday today!


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: My name is not Dave, but my supervisor at works is and it's his birthday today!


Everybody knows a Dave - FACT


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB said:


> Everybody knows a Dave - FACT


Haha, yeah I think so! :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MITB said:


> My names Dave too. Damn unoriginal name!!!:no:


*At least you don't get Sabrina The Teenage Witch jokes. 



Which witch is which? 



*sigh**


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

'Which witch is which?'


:lmao








:$


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *At least you don't get Sabrina The Teenage Witch jokes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair Sabrina was pretty hot.:yum:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *At least you don't get Sabrina The Teenage Witch jokes *


That's ok we all know you as Sabrina the Teenage Temptress 

Ok, Dave & Sabrina and whoever else happens to be around. I'm going to bed, good night! err morning!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That's ok we all know you as Sabrina the Teenage Temptress
> 
> Ok, Dave & Sabrina and whoever else happens to be around. I'm going to bed, good night! err morning!



*lol Teenage Temptress.. I like that!


sleep well...


Off to school *


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Later OJ...sorry McQueen. 

Be good Sabrina.

I'm off now as well, later on all. It's been real fun.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

See ya' MITB.

I need 2 more rep points for my final bar


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* My Dad is 50 today. It is at times like these that i miss my family. Man, i hate Birthdays.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MITB said:


> Be good Sabrina.


*Sorry, don't know how. 


MITB... Mustache in the Bank?*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Chicken of the spicy variety on a roll with keptchup is swell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - Watching Summerslam '02 and eating pasta.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; bored.

Morning Benneh, Dave, Sabrina and anyone else whos about atm.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - Watching Summerslam '02 and eating pasta.












Mornin' Tom.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Mornin' Tom.


Alright matey, how are ya?
Is today the day we get to see Fusion? if so im excited. :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Alright matey, how are ya?
> Is today the day we get to see Fusion? if so im excited. :agree:


Nah Sunday for a ppv. I wont be on tonight, helping sis move into her new house, and will be working there tomorrow so I'll be writing the show on Sunday.

Truth: There is some very questionable music on in this cafe.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Nah Sunday for a ppv. I wont be on tonight, helping sis move into her new house, and will be working there tomorrow so I'll be writing the show on Sunday.
> 
> Truth: There is some very questionable music on in this cafe.


Ah thats fair enough. Anyway i look forward to it. 

Truth; i won't be on later either, going to get rat assed down the pub. weeeeeeeeeey


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Ah thats fair enough. Anyway i look forward to it.
> 
> Truth; i won't be on later either, going to get rat assed down the pub. weeeeeeeeeey


Lucky bastard. I'd murder a pint, long ass week.

Truth: My body is not built for sobriety.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Same mate, i can't wait it should be a good night, especially now my girl friend has got back from south africa.

Truth;


> West Ham have been fined £5.5m after being found guilty over charges relating to the transfers of Carlos Tevez and Javier Mascherano.
> 
> But the Hammers have avoided a points deduction which could have ended their hopes of staying in the Premeirship.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Same mate, i can't wait it should be a good night, especially now my girl friend has got back from south africa.
> 
> Truth;



Shit, I didn't think it would be even close to 5 mil. Justice was certainly done in that they didn't get a points deduction though.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Shit, I didn't think it would be even close to 5 mil. Justice was certainly done in that they didn't get a points deduction though.


Im so happy that we didn't lose any points. That really would have been curtains for us.
Davidefc really thinks we should of had points deducted but hes just a meanie coz we beat everton at the weekend.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Im so happy that we didn't lose any points. That really would have been curtains for us.
> Davidefc really thinks we should of had points deducted but hes just a meanie coz we beat everton at the weekend.


If I had to watch Zinedine Kilbane play for my team every week, I'd be in foul form as well 

Seriously, I may be patriotic, but I'm not blind. The chap is useless.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I had the shortest day ever at work today, just 2 hours.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Un-Americans were utterly awesome.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

On a steel horse I ride.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

The 2nd half of the Southpark season starts up in 5 months, how dumb.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

MrMonty said:


> If I had to watch Zinedine Kilbane play for my team every week, I'd be in foul form as well
> 
> Seriously, I may be patriotic, but I'm not blind. The chap is useless.


He plays for Wigan.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> If I had to watch Zinedine Kilbane play for my team every week, I'd be in foul form as well
> 
> Seriously, I may be patriotic, but *I'm not blind*. The chap is useless.


He plays for Wigan...

:side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> He plays for Wigan.





> He plays for Wigan...


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The Un-Americans were utterly awesome.



:agree:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Kilbane is crap. wherever he plays.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

He really is. How someone can make such a lucrative living by hoofing a ball and running directly into the opposition intentionally is beyond me.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I honestly think we should ban the dumb serious cat images.

It's really fucking annoying!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Frisbee Golf breakfast of champions.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I honestly think we should ban the dumb serious cat images.
> 
> It's really fucking annoying!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Refuse said:


>


Meh, it was funny at first, but it's posted at least 10 times a day, someone even has it as a signature.

It's lame.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Personally still find it funny.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

New Ava. Banner combo!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

OOO

Truth: I smashed my head on a roof earlier, I have a lump and it hurts like hell.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Ceiling cat is fresh.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Ceiling cat is fresh.


And watching you masturbate.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm gonna break you like a toothpick.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I decided to stop watching TNA, it took me a long time do so.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Me too, Refuse. I just watch Smackdown, RAW once a month and Pro Wrestling NOAH and Ring of Honor on TWCFight. That is all i need. TNA is boring beyond belief. The 2 hour deal is the only thing that could interest me in the slightest about that company at the moment.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just finished HBK/HHH from Summerslam '02. So good.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Well I download WWE and watch a few Indys on TWC.

I dont have any sky at all, so hardly ever get to watch TWC.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: My paltry amount of points could be completely gone after Backlash.

I bet on Vince/Shane/Umaga :$


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: My paltry amount of points could be completely gone after Backlash.
> 
> I bet on Vince/Shane/Umaga :$


Yeh so did I.

I also bet 10000 on taker, 3000 on Cena and 10000 on Hardyz so I expect to win on them.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Are we having vbookie bets for WWF Fusion?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Are we having vbookie bets for WWF Fusion?


What the hell is what?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> Are we having vbookie bets for WWF Fusion?



nope


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: My paltry amount of points could be completely gone after Backlash.
> 
> I bet on Vince/Shane/Umaga :$



and you say I'm white:side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^ Touche 



Refuse said:


> Yeh so did I.
> 
> I also bet 10000 on taker, 3000 on Cena and 10000 on Hardyz so I expect to win on them.


I put five of Vince, and 5 on MVP. Now I've no money LOL.



> Are we having vbookie bets for WWF Fusion?


That would be supremely awesome.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Refuse said:


> What the hell is what?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4016105-post469.html



Platt said:


> nope


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Bet all your points on me to retain.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Bet all your points on me to retain.


your not even highered


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> your not even highered


You'd win your bet.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> You'd win your bet.



I'm bot betting for you after you stabbed me in the eye


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Im bot.

I hope your high.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: A bet for Jax would not be a wise bet...


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm bot betting for you after you stabbed me in the eye


Well then you can go ahead and not take the gaurenteed points.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Well then you can go ahead and not take the gaurenteed points.



Hey I was cocky and you saw what happened to me


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Hey I was cocky and you saw what happened to me


I'm not cocky I'm being real, If you bet for me to retain you would win. Why? I'm not hired therefore I can't lose my prestigious Hardcore Championship.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I'm not cocky I'm being real, If you bet for me to retain you would win. Why? I'm not hired therefore I can't lose my prestigious Hardcore Championship.



 

yeah you can't lose *yours* but you can't win WWF's


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> yeah you can't lose *yours* but you can't win WWF's


Exactley, thats why you bet for me to *RETAIN*.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : here


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Exactley, thats why you bet for me to *RETAIN*.


But your not even on the *CARD*


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> But your not even on the *CARD*


I KNOW! Bet for me to retain my title and you win the bet! 

Good Night Irene! Your making this more work than it needs to be.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Toneh 

Truth: Work in an hour


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I KNOW! Bet for me to retain my title and you win the bet!
> 
> Good Night Irene! Your making this more work than it needs to be.


:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hey Toneh
> 
> Truth: Work in an hour


yo, Mattster 

What up in merry ol' England


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Boredom ensues...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

new usertitle 

Truth: listening to Lupe


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> yo, Mattster
> 
> What up in merry ol' England


Not much Toneh old pal. Just making the most of the time I have before work  You?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> new usertitle
> 
> Truth: listening to Lupe


Can't be that great, the emote didn't even bother to show up for work. Until you fixed it that is... or gave it a proper raise.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Can't be that great, the emote didn't even bother to show up for work.



the emote will be punished


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Not much Toneh old pal. Just making the most of the time I have before work  You?


getting ready for a party  

If you're still up at say, 2.30 am, i might log on and i'll probably be drunk, it's gonna be a lot of fun!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> the emote will be punished


You gonna give it a dropkick or a pimp slap?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> You gonna give it a dropkick or a pimp slap?


pimp slap and while he's agoning in pain I will follow up with the dropkick


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> getting ready for a party
> 
> If you're still up at say, 2.30 am, i might log on and i'll probably be drunk, it's gonna be a lot of fun!


If your anything like rKo_Destiny when drunk it should be fun  

Truth: Dropkicks don't = Ratings


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> If your anything like rKo_Destiny when drunk it should be fun
> 
> Truth: Dropkicks don't = Ratings



mines do


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> mines do


Grammer yours also does.

If your dropkick's = ratings how many and who exactley is watching you dropkick things?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> mines do


Must be one hell of a dropkick then


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm going to get while the gettings good.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Must be one hell of a dropkick then


:agree:



jax_the_ax said:


> Grammer yours also does.
> 
> If your dropkick's = ratings how many and who exactley is watching you dropkick things?



whenever I show up an easy 1,000,000 viewers turn the channel just to see me deliver one 

EDIT: later Jax


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> If your anything like rKo_Destiny when drunk it should be fun
> 
> Truth: Dropkicks don't = Ratings


Truth; being drunk on WF = ratings...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; being drunk on WF = ratings...


You should know, you're probably pissed right now


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Last time I got drunk, came into my room, turned on the PC, sat in my chair and totally forgot what I was doing, and shut it down again.


:$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: gotta go


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Last time I got drunk, came into my room, turned on the PC, sat in my chair and totally forgot what I was doing, and shut it down again.
> 
> 
> :$


LOL

Truth: I don't get drunk much, I'm not a big drinker :$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi everyone.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> You should know, you're probably pissed right now


No, unfortunately im not  although give me another 4/5hours and i will be. haha 
Friday night = fuck up night. 



Role Model said:


> Last time I got drunk, came into my room, turned on the PC, sat in my chair and totally forgot what I was doing, and shut it down again.
> :$


Hahaha, nice one benneh. I remember you telling me recently about the 1st time you chundered. I can't belive that was the first time, the first time i was sick from drinking must have been when i was about 14. 



MrMondayNight™ said:


> LOL
> 
> Truth: I don't get drunk much, I'm not a big drinker :$


Not getting fucked = poor ratings. 

Yo Tom, sup.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

First time I was sick due to booze, truly. Quite amazing really.

Oh shit my Mum bought me Foley's new book, so I can finally read it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Oh shit my Mum bought me Foley's new book, so I can finally read it.


That was posted in the media section a few weeks ago. I downloaded it, but can't get around to reading it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Downloading books, whatever next.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Tom 


xTOMx said:


> Hahaha, nice one benneh. I remember you telling me recently about the 1st time you chundered. *I can't belive that was the first time, the first time i was sick from drinking must have been when i was about 14. *


First signs of an alcoholic


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hey Tom
> 
> First signs of an alcoholic


:side:

Hey Matt, hows it goin mate?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Yo Tom, sup.





MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hey Tom


Hi you two. How are ya?

Truth - Weekend!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hi you two. How are ya?
> 
> Truth - Weekend!


Not bad dude, yourself?

Truth; everyone on this page got some rep...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I didn't.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Not bad dude, yourself?


 Not great. You may already know I fainted yesterday at school, well, i fell flat on my nose, and broke it again. It's only just healed from the last time, back in January. So yeah, not great. :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I just watched Eddie Kingston/Samoa Joe great fucking match ****1/2 stars might be the best Kingston match I've seen yet.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Not great. You may already know I fainted yesterday at school, well, i fell flat on my nose, and broke it again. It's only just healed from the last time, back in January. So yeah, not great. :$


O no, i didn't know about that... hectic. Is that something that happens often? 



Role Model said:


> I didn't.


You did earlier...  :agree:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> O no, i didn't know about that... hectic. Is that something that happens often?


Fainting? 3 times in about 3-4 years, so no, not really. Nose breaking? Well, twice in 4 months, once from elbowed in the nose, once from fainting. So yeah, quite common!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ First debates have been posted.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Reading the May Sky Sport's Magazine.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Fainting? 3 times in about 3-4 years, so no, not really. Nose breaking? Well, twice in 4 months, once from elbowed in the nose, once from fainting. So yeah, quite common!


O dear, any idea why you randomly faint?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Today is my last day of school for 3 days. Got Monday off.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I May watch Soccer AM's All Sport's Show tonight.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> O dear, any idea why you randomly faint?


 Don't think so. My mum has a low blood sugar, not diabeties, just a low blood sugar, so it is possible, but I wasn't low or anything, so I just think it's random. :side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Today is my last day of school for 3 days. Got Monday off.


Truth; i've finished uni now, except for doing our final show in 2weeks. After that i have free time till october. haha 

Edit;


mysteriorocks619 said:


> Don't think so. My mum has a low blood sugar, not diabeties, just a low blood sugar, so it is possible, but I wasn't low or anything, so I just think it's random. :side:


Crazy man.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Listening to Doves - Black And White Town, addictive/good song imo.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Edit;
> 
> Crazy man.


Why thank you. 

Truth - My nose is killing me.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Going to log off soon and play on FIFA07.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Unsure which side of the abortion debate to take part in. Not because of my feelings on the issue, but because of the strict nature of the title.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Unsure which side of the abortion debate to take part in. Not because of my feelings on the issue, but because of the strict nature of the title.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


>


It's not a slander man, it's a great debate topic 

I just want to pick the side I feel represents exactly how I feel best. It's a pro-life/pro-choice debate, but the question is whether it is murder or not. I wanna make sure whatever side I pick, I can be truthful in what I say.

By the way, you probably mentioned this already, but I have a shit load of pages open, can you take part in both debates at once?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> It's not a slander man, it's a great debate topic
> 
> I just want to pick the side I feel represents exactly how I feel best. It's a pro-life/pro-choice debate, but the question is whether it is murder or not. I wanna make sure whatever side I pick, I can be truthful in what I say.
> 
> By the way, you probably mentioned this already, but I have a shit load of pages open, can you take part in both debates at once?


Hmmm...I don't think I made a rule against it. The reason for the "slow" debates is for people that can't keep up with the fast ones, but I don't see a reason you couldn't compete in both.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The best kinds of debates are the ones that break out into yelling matches and end with people crying.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^ I'll do my best



J_MeRCe™ said:


> Hmmm...I don't think I made a rule against it. The reason for the "slow" debates is for people that can't keep up with the fast ones, but I don't see a reason you couldn't compete in both.


Wicked


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Wicked


One way to get to 2 debates faster .


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> One way to get to 8000 points faster .


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMonty said:


>


:lmao. I like it.



WCW said:


> The best kinds of debates are the ones that break out into yelling matches and end with people crying.


You should sign up again :agree:.


----------



## the_andy (Aug 24, 2006)

Truth:

Just today i have finished a month long website project that i have been working on. and it feels great to be able to sit back with no work to do for the first time in a long time!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> :lmao. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> You should sign up again :agree:.


Meh, I'm not really into non wrestling debates.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: It was raining pretty bad today in my city. Possibly might be more today. :no:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> Meh, I'm not really into non wrestling debates.




http://www.wrestlingforum.com/premi...ebate-league-official-fast-debate-thread.html


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> Meh, I'm not really into non wrestling debates.


There's a wrestling one as well


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/premi...ebate-league-official-fast-debate-thread.html


Perhaps I shall sign up then.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Downloading a shitload of wrestling matches right now, and then working on the first volumes of Best Of Bryan Danielson and Best Of Samoa Joe compilations.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I liked the Jarrett segment on last night's Impact.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I edited my first post in the discussion thread to explain challenges Dave.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I did not watch impact last night. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Sign up to both and acted like a jackass for 3 out of 3


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2mbeSAmUP4

Now that cat is fucking serious.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Serious cat jokes/images are seriously not funny.

Seriously.

That video is awesome though.

:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Serious cat jokes/images are seriously not funny.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


Tell that to Cal.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Cal is lame. Such a johnny come lately with his dumb pictures that are about 5 years old, and you nubs eat it up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth - I'm thinking I'll bet all my points on Undertaker at Backlash.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Downloading a shitload of wrestling matches right now, and then working on the first volumes of Best Of Bryan Danielson and Best Of Samoa Joe compilations.



If you need any ROH stuff you can't find let me know and i can rip/upload it :agree:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Cal is lame. Such a johnny come lately with his dumb pictures that are about 5 years old, and you nubs eat it up.


You are an angry man.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> You are an angry man.


Fuck you.

^


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> ^


Indeed.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Cal is lame. Such a johnny come lately with his dumb pictures that are about 5 years old, and you nubs eat it up.


Amen to that.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

New user title.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> New user title.


New set up as well.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ First debates have been posted. :side:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/premi...ebate-league-official-slow-debate-thread.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/premi...ebate-league-official-fast-debate-thread.html


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Indeed AMP


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I am an outcast.

I don't get on with anyone.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Platt said:


> If you need any ROH stuff you can't find let me know and i can rip/upload it :agree:


Thanks.

Truth- Not sure which compilation to put together first: Best Of Bryan Danielson Vol 1 or Best Of Samoa Joe Vol 1.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I am an outcast.
> 
> I don't get on with anyone.


eye-rish says hello :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Cal is lame. Such a johnny come lately with his dumb pictures that are about 5 years old, and you nubs eat it up.


THANK YOU

Most aren't even that funny. I laughed at serious cat though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I never ever found serious cat laugh out loud funny, it was slightly funny the first time, now it's really rather eh.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - For my English homework, I have to write a FAIRYTALE! :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - For my English homework, I have to write a FAIRYTALE! :$


Write a fairytale about Pyro giving up his markishness for Kennedy, JBL and Finlay, because thats rather farfetched in itself.

Hey everyone.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Write a fairytale about Pyro giving up his markishness for Kennedy, JBL and Finlay, because thats rather farfetched in itself.
> 
> Hey everyone.


1. Hey. 

2. I love your thinking!. "The The Little Marks and the Big Bad Pyro!" I like it!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - For my English homework, I have to write a FAIRYTALE! :$


Keep the structure basic Tom. You'll need a place/setting, a main character hero, some friends, a villian, and a problem to be overcome.

The basis of 90% of fairytales


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

why is this site acting very very gay for two days in a row?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> why is this site acting very very gay for two days in a row?


It's not their fault, I keep posting in short shorts.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Keep the structure basic Tom. You'll need a place/setting, a main character hero, some friends, a villian, and a problem to be overcome.
> 
> The basis of 90% of fairytales


and don't forget the King Booker/McQueen Sharmell cameo even if it is to promote Hungry Man XXL meals... :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> and don't forget the King Booker/McQueen Sharmell cameo even if it is to promote Hungry Man XXL meals... :side:


King Booker at the movies, Supersize Me?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

King Booker at the movies = Ratings

Booker T fueding with Edge over promotional spots also = ratings


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> King Booker at the movies = Ratings
> 
> Booker T fueding with Edge over promotional spots also = ratings


HA, I just had an awesome cheestastic idea for you. King Booker shall indeed go to the movies.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Keep the structure basic Tom. You'll need a place/setting, a main character hero, some friends, a villian, and a problem to be overcome.
> 
> The basis of 90% of fairytales


 Meh. I'm calling it... Ahem "The Three Little Bacteria and the Big Bad Virus"


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Monty, what you think of Obama's performance last night :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> HA, I just had an awesome cheestastic idea for you. King Booker shall indeed go to the movies.


Heh, alright it better be worth a laugh!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Heh, alright it better be worth a laugh!


Have you watched the Cell match?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I am having a well deserved glass of wine


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Have you watched the Cell match?


Actually no I haven't had time yet this week but I have today off so I'm thinking of watching it in about an hour (after I go drop off my roomate at work).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Actually no I haven't had time yet this week but I have today off so I'm thinking of watching it in about an hour (after I go drop off my roomate at work).


DO IT!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Gonna try and watch a few of my unwatched wrestling DVD's tonight, they've been sitting unopened for far too long.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just to appease you WCW, I have it all ready to go on my player but I have to leave for a little bit so be back in a bit.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

It's like you're a drug
It's like you're a demon I can't face down
It's like I'm stuck
It's like I'm running from you all the time
And I know I let you have all the power
It's like the only company I seek is misery all around
It's like you're a leech
Sucking the life from me
It's like I can't breathe
Without you inside of me
And I know I let you have all the power
And I realize I'm never gonna quit you over time

It's like I can't breathe
It's like I can't see anything
Nothing but you
I'm addicted to you
It's like I can't think
Without you interrupting me
In my thoughts
In my dreams
You've taken over me
It's like I'm not me
It's like I'm not me

It's like I'm lost
It's like I'm giving up slowly
It's like you're a ghost that's haunting me
Leave me alone
And I know these voices in my head
Are mine alone
And I know I'll never change my ways
If I don't give you up now

It's like I can't breathe
It's like I can't see anything
Nothing but you
I'm addicted to you
It's like I can't think
Without you interrupting me
In my thoughts
In my dreams
You've taken over me
It's like I'm not me
It's like I'm not me

I'm hooked on you
I need a fix
I can't take it
Just one more hit
I promise I can deal with it
I'll handle it, quit it
Just one more time
Then that's it
Just a little bit more to get me through this
I'm hooked on you
I need a fix
I can't take it
Just one more hit
I promise I can deal with it
I'll handle it, quit it
Just one more time
Then that's it
Just a little bit more to get me through this

It's like I can't breathe
It's like I can't see anything
Nothing but you
I'm addicted to you
It's like I can't think
Without you interrupting me
In my thoughts
In my dreams
You've taken over me
It's like I'm not me
It's like I'm not me

I love this song :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Just to appease you WCW, I have it all ready to go on my player but I have to leave for a little bit so be back in a bit.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

OMG :$ Hi Bennnnnneeeehhh <3 :$


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: In a good mood for some unknown reason.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, so am I. I mean with all the shit in the last week or so. I am happy. 

Shocking rit?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can request a banner today.

:hb


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Well I don't know what you went through but it is good to stay positive during hard times.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh yay! Another one for me :side: 


Oh nothing. Mr Sparki is nothing isn't he? I mean, if he can't add me back onto MSN, fuck him.


I don't need him do I? I am respected poster and I am liked. 


I might not be liked by him at this current moment, but thats *ONE* opinion isn't it?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Had a little nice laugh about what the guy on the Observer reported about the Angle/Sting match for this week.



> Sting and Kurt Angle wrestled to a no contest after Team Cage did a run-in. It went 2:49. Not exactly the length for a dream match. After a series of Irish whips to the corner, Sting hit Angle with a stinger splash to the back, and tried the scorpion death lock, but Angle reversed into an ankle lock attempt, but Sting rolled out of the ring. Sting hit a clothesline, but Angle countered with a belly-to-belly. It ended up on the floor, where they fought into the crowd. For some reason, team Cage ran in. Scott Steiner but Sting in the Steiner Recliner, while Cage hit Angle twice with chair shots to the back, while Tomko and Styles held his arms around the corner. Cage then DDT’d Angle on a chair before Sting cleaned house. Angle juiced and did a stretcher job. So what did we get after the one-week buildup? Two minutes, ending with a run-in by the 2007 version of the N.W.O black and white. DUD


Got to love run in's.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Just made my GIF, UCSM Cena haters .


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Dave my Eyerish leprechaun- get on MSN unless you are leaving me and going out on the tiles


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - It's my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

:hb

Truth - About to order out.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

:hb for tomorrow my Brummy friend


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sup everyone.

Bored:sad:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

im getting tipsy. oh o. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sup everyone.
> 
> Bored:sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> Truth - It's my birthday tomorrow.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Utd will lose and it will be all your fucking fault.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

GO EVERTON?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I am happy that it is the weekend


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

EMERY IS FUCKING FANTASTIC AT BANNERS. I say.

whoops caps :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This should be an entertaining weekend, or it will suck huge Ashley balls.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ashleys balls are massive. They photoshopped them out of playboy. :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I'm hoping to get a recordable DVD player.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Got a dvd recorder


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lady B said:


> EMERY IS FUCKING FANTASTIC AT BANNERS. I say.
> 
> whoops caps :$


Indeed he is :agree: . He has really improved since he has started becoming active again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Where have Ali been? I'll write her off the PPV.:side:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just got to Atlanta. Bored as crap now...


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - HERE! Hello.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

now. You decide my fate, 1 for yes 2 for no. just say.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

1 (even though I have no clue what I am deciding)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

wtf


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4023617-post6.html

I hate this dude so much.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4023617-post6.html
> 
> I hate this dude so much.


Your not the only one.

Truth: Just got my new cell phone :hb

Need to watch HIAC I now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4023617-post6.html
> 
> I hate this dude so much.


LOL at him acting like he could pick that dude apart when he's a horrible poster. (IMO)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They are both horrible posters.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4023617-post6.html
> 
> I hate this dude so much.


Why do you go in the TNA section?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LOL at him acting like he could pick that dude apart when he's a horrible poster. (IMO)


Remember when he asked us to name one illogical thing Russo has done and we listed like 923032985302984203984 things and he tried to counter them all?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Remember when he asked us to name one illogical thing Russo has done and we listed like 923032985302984203984 things and he tried to counter them all?


:lmaoThat was him?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Commissioner Slaughter = Big Ratings!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Utd will lose and it will be all your fucking fault.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why do you go in the TNA section?


Cause TNA is 4 lyfe.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


>


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Commissioner Slaughter = Big Ratings!


Fuck off, Regal was far better.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just finished my fairytale (No, I don't write them for the fun of it, it's English homework.)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I just got back from the Gung Ho Wrestling show, and it's the definition of indy. Entertaining and fun as hell, but indy at it's finest, haha. More on the show and everything later, but first, Eddie Kingston appreciation time. Tonight, he had the best, BEST, fucking lines ever. There's too many to name, but there's one thing tonight that happened that made Kingston officially become my favorite current wrestler, right above Samoa Joe.
> 
> Three annoying kids sitting behind me shouted random, annoying shit the whole show so far, and they're like 8 years old. Mkay? Kingston is wearing a Yankees jersey, comes out to cut a promo, and this is what ensues...
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Home again!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Remember when he asked us to name one illogical thing Russo has done and we listed like 923032985302984203984 things and he tried to counter them all?


:lmao

When we all had that Russo banner in our sig, we became targets in the TNA section. I remember one time we didn't even post in a TNA thread and we got flamed and challenged.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Fuck off, Regal was far better.


I never said he wasn't.

Regal is a great character period.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I love the saying. Fuck Off. So cool


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I never said he wasn't.
> 
> Regal is a great character period.


Good, I'm glad we have that all sorted.



:side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CanadianWWEfan needs to GTFO.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

It's storming :anti awesome:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Made WCW a banner.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: the site which I download matches off of posted the infamous Regal/Goldberg match today. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I love the saying. Fuck Off. So cool


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I think my house might flood a little if the rain continues


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: the site which I download matches off of posted the infamous Regal/Goldberg match today. :lmao


I've seen a report about that match before. But forgot what happened.

Didn't Regal do something to Goldberg?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I might put my points in the bank :side:.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> I've seen a report about that match before. But forgot what happened.
> 
> Didn't Regal do something to Goldberg?


Goldberg was still very green at the time and Regal took him to the mat and Goldberg didn't know how to counterwrestle him, it's speculated that embarrassing Goldberg in that match is why Regal was fired from WCW.

I can PM you the link if you want to see the match.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Goldberg was still very green at the time and Regal took him to the mat and Goldberg didn't know how to counterwrestle him, it's speculated that embarrassing Goldberg in that match is why Regal was fired from WCW.
> 
> I can PM you the link if you want to see the match.


link pls


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I want a linky too, I haven't seen that match in a long ass time.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Goldberg was still very green at the time and Regal took him to the mat and Goldberg didn't know how to counterwrestle him, it's speculated that embarrassing Goldberg in that match is why Regal was fired from WCW.
> 
> I can PM you the link if you want to see the match.


:lmao

Truth: I would love to see it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Hollywood Hogan's entrance at Souled Out '97


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: sent links


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

thx McQueen


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Just watched Angle/Benoit from the 2003 Rumble. 

Ratings.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

i$e said:


> Just watched Angle/Benoit from the 2003 Rumble.
> 
> Ratings.


That match is awesome, ***** match!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i$e said:


> Just watched Angle/Benoit from the 2003 Rumble.
> 
> Ratings.


**********

BEST MATCH EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR x 1000


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> **********
> 
> BEST MATCH EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR x 1000


Benoit/Finlay from JD '06 is #2


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

golberg looks lost but not as much as hyped


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Benoit/Finlay from JD '06 is #2



_o fo'sho_.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, a 5 star classic. No doubt.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I mark for wrestlers that use the switch


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Benoit/Finlay from JD '06 is #2


Pyrogula!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Pyrogula!


Sounds like some sort of disease.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Some n00b wanted my xr2i :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Some n00b wanted my xr2i :side:


I don't know what that is? I'd rather you gave me a case of Pyrogula!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Pyrogula!


:flip


JBL/Cena I Quit match is #3


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :flip
> 
> 
> JBL/Cena I Quit match is #3


True.


What's number #4?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Me vs Trish for the belt :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Me vs Trish for the belt :$



no


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Austin/Hart


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :flip
> 
> 
> JBL/Cena I Quit match is #3


I saw that match live!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



Role Model said:


> True.
> 
> 
> What's number #4?


The match where JBL and Kennedy were a tag team


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

in a bra and panties match?

with the other divas in bra and panties around the ring :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pool of Pudding matches > Bra & Panties matches.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady B said:


> in a bra and panties match?
> 
> with the other divas in bra and panties around the ring :$


ok


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've only ever seen one match live that is worth remembering and that's Cena/HBK 2. 



Killa CaLi said:


> ^:hb
> 
> 
> The match where JBL and Kennedy were a tag team


Sounds about right.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-m...n-vs-rikishi-no-mercy-2000-a.html#post4020173

I saw that live


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I want my username in pink

Remember team pink roley :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've only ever seen one match live that is worth remembering and that's Cena/HBK 2.


I was at Judgement Day '05 with that JBL/Cena match, the Eddie Guerrero memorial show and a ROH show where Danielson wrestled McGuinness for an hour in a 2/3 falls match, got ROH show tonight too


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I was at Judgement Day '05 with that JBL/Cena match, the Eddie Guerrero memorial show and a ROH show where Danielson wrestled McGuinness for an hour in a 2/3 falls match, got ROH show tonight too


:banplz:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: watching a Flair promo from WCW on Vince


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I was at Judgement Day '05 with that JBL/Cena match, the Eddie Guerrero memorial show and a ROH show where Danielson wrestled McGuinness for an hour in a 2/3 falls match, got ROH show tonight too


What, you want a medal or something?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I've met big show and Batista and Flair... do I get a medal? :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I was so close to going to the RAW where Austin gave the corporation a beer bath 


My uncle was so pissed we couldn't get tickets


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady B said:


> I've met big show and Batista and Flair... do I get a medal? :$


No. In fact, nobody gets a medal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The only wrestlers I've met are Christian, who I spoke with for about half an hour, and the Mean Street Posse who I shared a pizza with. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> What, you want a medal or something?


Yes!?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Yes!?


Too bad. Have fun at your ROH show tonight.








**SPOILER** Morishima will retain.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Too bad. Have fun at your ROH show tonight.
> 
> **SPOILER** Morishima will retain.


Thanks I'll try not to get any of Morishima's blood on me, you know he's gonna get a nose bleed.

Aries is pretty much already dead but I'm going to route him on either way.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8H3R3JK8SOQ


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Thanks I'll try not to get any of Morishima's blood on me, you know he's gonna get a nose bleed.
> 
> Aries is pretty much already dead but I'm going to root him on either way.


Yes, Morishima is quite vulnerable to nose bleeds. Danielson will take advantage of this when he takes his title back.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I downloaded Homicide vs Danielson


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll most likely care about ROH again once Danielson returns.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: I downloaded Homicide vs Danielson


Which one I think I've seen them wrestle 8 times in ROH.

Truth: I want Aries to be a repeat champion but booking him over Morishima right now would make no sense.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I'll most likely care about ROH again once Danielson returns.


Yeah, right now they don't have Danielson back, Joe is gone, and Cabana will be gone soon. 

They need to elevate a couple of guys to the main event level, IMO.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brent albright = ratings


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Brent albright = ratings


To me Brent Albright = BLAND AS FUCK!



> Yeah, right now they don't have Danielson back, Joe is gone, and Cabana will be gone soon.
> 
> They need to elevate a couple of guys to the main event level, IMO.


Delirious!?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> To me Brent Albright = BLAND AS FUCK!


I like him


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> To me Brent Albright = BLAND AS FUCK!


Bland? No, you're thinking of Gunner Scott..... oh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fair enough on Albright, I can see why people like him I just think he's generic and not too entertaining in the ring.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Bland? No, you're thinking of Gunner Scott..... oh.


:lmao

Albright looks like Turkay


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Fair enough on Albright, I can see why people like him I just think he's generic and not too entertaining in the ring.


ROH really should try and get away from bland guys in my opinion, they don't exactly make people interested in the product.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm here


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> ROH really should try and get away from bland guys in my opinion, they don't exactly make people interested in the product.


:agree:

They should push Chris Hero.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
Amen, Hero as ROH jobber = crime against humanity!



Role Model said:


> ROH really should try and get away from bland guys in my opinion, they don't exactly make people interested in the product.


Yeah I can understand that. I like that people shit on Delirious who has IMO a rather fun and creative gimmick and then shit on every other indy guy because they have no gimmick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hero is one of the few ROH heels that can get amazing heat. Him and Rave are probably the top heat getters in ROH, and Rave is still injured.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I can't stand Hero. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

CZW > ROH


Cloudy > Foley


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> CZW > ROH
> 
> 
> Cloudy > Foley


That joke is old now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> CZW > ROH
> 
> 
> Cloudy > Foley


I had no idea that you suddenly turned into mikeie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> CZW > ROH
> 
> 
> Cloudy > Foley


_TRUTH!_


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> _FALSEHOOD!_


fixed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

eating ice cream


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:shocked: x 10


----------



## Deco™ (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth: Just heard that my Uncle and Auntie will be having twins in November.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Deco™ said:


> Truth: Just heard that my Uncle and Auntie will be having twins in November.



:hb:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: The amount of threads on relationship like things in the Anything section is amazing.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WWE shouldn't of fired Tajiri


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Retiring from banner requests.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: The amount of threads on relationship like things in the Anything section is amazing.


amazing/sad/pathetic. Yeah.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> WWE shouldn't of fired Tajiri


They didn't, he didn't renew his contract.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> They didn't, he didn't renew his contract.



O, I guess he wanted to go home or something of that nature


Isn't it the season of love or something like that


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/condemned/

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/marine/

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1158185-see_no_evil/

Well I see they aren't a big fan of what wwe puts out


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TAJIRI's a freelancer in Japan right now so he only works part time and I don't think it was so much that he wanted to be back in japan but I think I remember hearing that he wanted to spend more time with his family.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I forgot the Condemned was released today.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt the Condemned will even be released in England....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/condemned/
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/marine/
> 
> ...


That's no suprise. The Mainstream media loves to pick at pro wrestling whenever they can.

I'm expecting The Condemned to get bad reviews, but I'll check it out for myself. I'm sure it'll be better than what the critics say, they're too scared of what people will think of them if they say they like a WWE movie.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> TAJIRI's a freelancer in Japan right now so he only works part time and I don't think it was so much that he wanted to be back in japan but I think I remember hearing that he wanted to spend more time with his family.


O

Truth:


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: My cat's kitten's finally opened their eyes today. Woot!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
How old are they?

Truth: Shinjiro Ohtani's facewash > Samoa Joe's facewash


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> That's no suprise. The Mainstream media loves to pick at pro wrestling whenever they can.
> 
> I'm expecting The Condemned to get bad reviews, but I'll check it out for myself. I'm sure it'll be better than what the critics say, they're too scared of what people will think of them if they say they like a WWE movie.


Yea, I'm sure it is much better then what they say. wwe's movies aren't that bad...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> ^^^
> How old are they?
> 
> Truth: Shinjiro Ohtani's facewash > Samoa Joe's facewash


But it is easier to say "Joe's gonna kill you" than "Shinjiro Ohtani's gonna kill you."


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> But it is easier to say "Joe's gonna kill you" than "Shinjiro Ohtani's gonna kill you."


yes, but Ohtani is more likely to kill you, he often times has a sword.

Truth: Watching a great match between Ohtani & Satoshi Kojima.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He does? Damn.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Capo's corrupted, he's the wrong Vaco to fuck wit


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> He does? Damn.


Yeah Zero-One MAX has a tournament called the Fire Festival and the winner gets a ceremonial Samurui sword and Ohtani won it a few times.

I'm not sure if they are still doing that though I don't follow Zero-One aside from Ohtani and the late Hashimoto.

EDIT: Holy shit Kojima just hit a sick lariat.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

The keyboard I'm buyin


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Keyboredist in bands = guy who doesn't get groupie action.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Keyboredist in bands = guy who doesn't get groupie action.


:lmao true.

It's even risky for them to squeeze one out because if they get carpal tunnel, they're out of a job.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Keyboredist in bands = guy who doesn't get groupie action.


I actually play bass guitar, just want to buy something for when I'm bored.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> I actually play bass guitar, just want to buy something for when I'm bored.


I'm bored so I'm going to join your forum


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm bored so I'm going to join your forum


It's actually Bocob's, but I mod there.

Thx for joining


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Just watched an awesome japanese-style match. Some sick lariat's

Kojima's Lariat > all except Kobashi's


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Just watched an awesome japanese-style match. Some sick lariat's
> 
> Kojima's Lariat > all except Kobashi's


You're crazy. Even a puro guy has to admit that JBL had one of the best Lariats ever.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> It's actually Bocob's, but I mod there.
> 
> Thx for joining


No prob, I'll try to post as much as I can but I'm apart of other forums and am a admin at one so sorry if I forget about the site :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

this thread is closing in on 50,000 I think it's time for a new one


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- some guy in one of my classes got pissed at me for answering a comic book question he said to try to prove his geekiness.

The guy is just an asshole anyways, so I didn't feel like embarrassing him in front of the class with my vast knowledge of comicdom.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> No prob, I'll try to post as much as I can but I'm apart of other forums and am a admin at one so sorry if I forget about the site :$


Ok


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> You're crazy. Even a puro guy has to admit that JBL had one of the best Lariats ever.


JBL's is pretty damn good I won't ever take that away from him but Kojima and Kobashi are really awesome at it as well.

However, Stan Hansen is the one and only true master of the Lariat.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> However, Stan Hansen is the one and only true master of the Lariat.


Agreed.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:





Tony Schavione said:


> The biggest night in wrestling history!!


.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Stan Hansen once got Flair to blade for one of his Lariat's, I'm not sure how a lariat would cut open your forehead but ok....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TNA needs Tony Schiavone. Every PPV will be the biggest event in the history of wrestling.

Imagine an announce team of him and Don West. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^LMAO worse team ever.


MoveMent™ said:


>


?

Truth-I actually joined Red Flag's new forum that only has like 4 members now. He's been PM'ing people asking them to run it with him. He eventually PM'd me. I just wanted to see whats in that admin panel:side:

I expect the forum to die just like every other forum out there.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Wrestling Forums run by posters who suck at posting about wrestling = garbage

*Truth:* My one dude is hitting me up for $25 I owed him since Sunday night. I got more than $25, but fuck that I'm trying to go out tonight. He gets $20.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^LMAO worse team ever.
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


why were you noing?

the admin panel is nothing special it's basically the thing that can completely change the forum thats all

Truth: I'm going to watch BET today for Musiq Soul Child's new video


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> TNA needs Tony Schiavone. Every PPV will be the biggest event in the history of wrestling.
> 
> Imagine an announce team of him and Don West. :lmao


I'd mark out


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd watch TNA every week if Tony was a commentator.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Test has been hospitalized recently. At one point, he lost 45 pounds within 2 weeks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Wrestling Forums run by posters who suck at posting about wrestling = garbage


:lmao True.


MoveMent™ said:


> why were you noing?
> 
> the admin panel is nothing special it's basically the thing that can completely change the forum thats all
> 
> Truth: I'm going to watch BET today for Musiq Soul Child's new video


?

Remember to turn off BET right after that. View my profile to see my sig and you'll get what I mean.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* My new job is pretty shitty but much better than UPS, Toys R Us, or the warehouse bullshit I've had recently.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The best part about having Schiavone and West as a team would be that you'd have one guy who gets the moves wrong, and the other guy doesn't know any moves.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao True.
> 
> ?
> 
> Remember to turn off BET right after that. View my profile to see my sig and you'll get what I mean.


:lmao 

I will


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth: *Got this green rep comment after I green repped someone for helping me out with a question in technology.



> thanks for the rep, shame last time you repped me it was red an u called me the worst poster here!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- Test has been hospitalized recently. At one point, he lost 45 pounds within 2 weeks.


He must of stopped doing roids.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Joe hits the Powerslam*

Schiavone: What a Belly-to-Belly suplex!
West: THAT WAS FREAKING INSANE!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth: *Got this green rep comment after I green repped someone for helping me out with a question in technology.


:lmaoWho was it?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmaoWho was it?


Rusty

I called him Rusty Shackleford in the green rep comment I gave him.

In red rep comments I've probably called about 10 people the worst posters in internet history or on this forum and such.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I see Cali is still rocking the 'White Pride' UT.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

White Pride Worldwide


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What have you got against white people Derek!?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> What have you got against white people Derek!?


Nothing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lair Derek, Liar!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I may be slightly drunk.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
Ratings!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Hopefully I don't need to insert any spelling mistakes to make people believe me. :side:


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I'm surprised that I have an A in Geometry.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wonder if I'd be banned if I showed as much pride in being white as Jacker does in being Latino.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I wonder if I'd be banned if I showed as much pride in being white as Jacker does in being Latino.


Impossible, we all know if your not latin, you ain't shit

I better edit that out


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just decided to pay my bitch ass dude $25. Fuck...I guess I did owe him though.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Working 48 hours a week = Semi-Ballin'

I would say ballin' but it's only $8/hr. Kind of shitty how my highest paying job thus far in life was when I was a sophomore in high school.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just decided to pay my bitch ass dude $25. Fuck...I guess I did owe him though.


Should of wrote him a bad check


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The Condemned is pretty good I've seen way better fighting movies though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - The Condemned is pretty good I've seen way better fighting movies though.


You saw it?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - The Condemned is pretty good I've seen way better fighting movies though.



Stone Cold + You don't know song = buyrates 

I want to see it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Def Jam Icon is hilarious.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graph...-lady-b-shady-tm1-0-sma-xain-hpnotiq-all.html

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Def Jam Icon is hilarious.



It was disappointing


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I have that song on my iPod.

'You know you're acting like ya don't know.' (8)


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Erowid is a great site. I find the experiences in the Belladonna and 5-MeO-DMT sections to be especially hilarious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I have that song on my iPod.
> 
> 'You know you're acting like ya don't know.' (8)


whats up with the 8? were you tryin to do this


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


>


I hope it has his match against Debra.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Headliner said:


>


RATINGS SURGE!

EDIT @ Movement: Nah I fucked up. It's the code for a musical note on MSN.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


>


*OMFG*



> Truth: Erowid is a great site. I find the experiences in the Belladonna and 5-MeO-DMT sections to be especially hilarious.


I like Totse better


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ I never liked Totse because a very high amount of the info on there is totally incorrect. They do have some crazy shit about making bombs though.



McQueen said:


> I hope it has his match against Debra.


Isn't that a good housekeeping match? I heard he hit her with a frying pan and cookie sheet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That cover is so awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I like how Austin's face looks on the right. Got the rattlesnake thing going on.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> You saw it?


Earlier today yea some of the camera work makes it hard to see what's going on during the fight scenes though.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im here whats up?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I hope it has his match against Debra.


HIAC?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* There are blue anchor ecstasy pills going around here that are legit, and orange ones that look like they say 'JL' that are fake. There is also some acid around too. Think I'll stick to the marjuana reefer grass-bud for now though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Usually the match listing are released shortly after the cover is 


> Earlier today yea some of the camera work makes it hard to see what's going on during the fight scenes though.


I'm still gonna see it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* There are blue anchor ecstasy pills going around here that are legit, and orange ones that look like they say 'JL' that are fake. There is also some acid around too. Think I'll stick to the marjuana reefer grass-bud for now though.


Were the JL ones made by Mr. JL?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Were the JL ones made by Mr. JL?


I don't even think it is supposed to say JL, it's just some kind of symbol that looks like those 2 letters together.

I snorted one for free with a friend but it didn't do shit (except feel like hydrochloric acid up my nose and throat), my other buddy picked the blue one and it turned out those were the real ones.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

There's already 4 reviews for the Austin DVD on Amazon.

Everybody gave it 5 stars :lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* This fucking dude needs to call me about his money I'm trying to watch Ninja Warrior without being hassled.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

The Austin DVD, although I never heard of it, does look good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> There's already 4 reviews for the Austin DVD on Amazon.
> 
> Everybody gave it 5 stars :lmao


Makes sense.

5 star mic work, 5 star charisma, 5 star ring work, 5 star gimmick, 5 star look (gimmick taken into consideration with that) and 5 star overness, which equates to 5 star wrestler and 5 star DVD rating.

Gotta love Austin.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Austin was mediocre at best.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: PsychoticViper needs to add JKA to his list in is sig. :lmao

Truth: I'm out!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin > current HBK


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* This fucking dude needs to call me about his money I'm trying to watch Ninja Warrior without being hassled.



Ninja Warriors is awesome


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I finally got my Xbox Live to work


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm trying to find out if the biggest match ever is on TV.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> i finally got my Xbox Live to work



:hb:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Going upstairs to get food. I'll be back in a second though.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Austin > current HBK


HBK vs. Undertaker HIAC > JBL's entire career.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - That Austin DVD cover does look sick.

Can't wait to pick it up, whenever it's released.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> i finally got my Xbox Live to work


You got an Xbox 360 already? That was fast.

Still have to wait 3 more weeks to get my Wii.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I got a 360 a week ago



MoveMent™ said:


> :hb:


Yeah, I'll probably be logging off in a second to play some Saints Row


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Austin > current HBK


Austin > HHH, HBK, Taker, Bret Hart, Rock, Angle, Hogan, Savage, Jericho, and everybody else besides Flair


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - That Austin DVD cover does look sick.
> 
> Can't wait to pick it up, whenever it's released.


7 months :sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> HBK vs. Undertaker HIAC > JBL's entire career.


Honestly, that match is kinda boring until they get onto the top of the cell. I don't see why everyone thinks it's that entertaining.




> Austin > HHH, HBK, Taker, Bret Hart, Rock, Angle, Hogan, Savage, Jericho, and everybody else besides Flair


I'll take Austin over Flair.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* However long somebody says they are going to be on the phone, it is generally appropriate to add at least a half hour to that. Shit is annoying and everyone does it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HBK's long title reign > JBL's long title reign.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Still downloading KOTR '97 so I can see Austin/HBK


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> 7 months :sad:


:sad:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

It seems like any match Pyro finds boring is damn-near a ***** classic.

Pyro, could you list matches you find boring, so I can seek them out and download'em?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Awesome, Hogan vs. Slave Show comes on the CW, I think I get it.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I still got love for New York.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Awesome, Hogan vs. Slave Show comes on the CW, I think I get it.


It's still happening?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> It seems like any match Pyro finds boring is damn-near a ***** classic.
> 
> Pyro, could you list matches you find boring, so I can seek them out and download'em?


~_~

It's good once they get onto the cell, but before that it's really not that entertaining. And I like enough of the "damn near ***** classics". Bret/Austin, Flair/Steamboat, Benoit/Angle, HBK/Foley, I just don't see the big deal about that cell match, Lesnar/Taker was much more entertaining whether it happened to be better or whether it wasn't.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I listened to BTR last night. That guy shooting on WWE was great. He wanted Brian Gerwertz dead:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> ~_~
> 
> It's good once they get onto the cell, but before that it's really not that entertaining. And I like enough of the "damn near ***** classics". Bret/Austin, Flair/Steamboat, Benoit/Angle, *HBK/Foley*, I just don't see the big deal about that cell match, Lesnar/Taker was much more entertaining whether it happened to be better or whether it wasn't.


That ain't 5 star. Would of been if it had a clean finish.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The spork is the most dangerous of all weapons.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Downloading hardcore porn wrestling from Rapidshare @ 90kb/sec


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> That ain't 5 star. Would of been if it had a clean finish.


I didn't say it was 5 stars, he said damn near 5 star classics, meaning close or even to that level if you want to stretch it. I didn't say what I rated it but yeah. 

I definately prefer it to the Cell, and it's possibly HBK's best match.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Downloading hardcore porn wrestling from Rapidshare @ 90kb/sec


rapidshare is annoying


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's still happening?


As far as I know. They sold a lot of tickets last I heard.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> rapidshare is annoying


If you have a premium account, Rapidshare is GODLY!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

-Hulk Hogan vs. Paul Wight.
- Brutus Beefcake & Bubba The Love Sponge vs. The New Assassins w/ The Big Cheese Sal Corrente.
*- Buff Bagwell vs. Brian Christopher*.
- Abdullah The Butcher vs. Al Green.
- Koko B. Ware & Kid Kash vs. Bill Dundee & Dutch Mantell w/ Jimmy Valiant.
- The Barbarian vs. Moondog Cujo.
- Greg Valentine vs. Mr. Hughes.
- Ricky Morton & TBA vs. 2 Cool II.
- Jazz vs. Christie Ricci vs. Miss Passio

That has the potential to be the greatest match of all time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I didn't say it was 5 stars, he said damn near 5 star classics, meaning close or even to that level if you want to stretch it. I didn't say what I rated it but yeah.
> 
> I definately prefer it to the Cell, and it's possibly HBK's best match.


Maybe. I think I like the HIAC better.


I'm downloading with rapidshare as well. It's taking me 2 days to download 8 parts.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> and it's possibly HBK's best match.


Wait, I forgot the match HBK had with Cena on Raw. That's it!

Truth ~ I can't be the only one to think that match has gotten overblown.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> -Hulk Hogan vs. Paul Wight.
> - Brutus Beefcake & Bubba The Love Sponge vs. The New Assassins w/ The Big Cheese Sal Corrente.
> - Buff Bagwell vs. Brian Christopher.
> - Abdullah The Butcher vs. Al Green.
> ...


The Boogie Woogie Man?:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

HBK/Cena was sooo overrated, but if I watched it live on RAW I woulda done the same thing; matches that long and that good on RAW are shocking. It's still a great match, but people are calling it, like, the best match ever for some reason.

And I actually like Buff Bagwell


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> And I actually like Buff Bagwell


He's BANNED from working some indy fed because he's an asshole. :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> If you have a premium account, Rapidshare is GODLY!



I wish I did :sad:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* What...the...fuck

This dickhead called about his money and hour and a half ago, said it would be a half hour to 45 minutes before he came around. I'm trying to fucking leave what the hell.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> And I actually like Buff Bagwell


Luckily for you he is getting back on the indy circuit with Scott Norton (Vicious & Delicious) and Scotty Riggs (American Males). 

Maybe Riggs and Norton will form the Vicious Males in the future.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think Lex overdressed a tad.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like Scott Norton


Shoulder Breaker = ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I think Lex overdressed a tad.


I wonder if they could afford to pay him


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

This new Pokemon game is awesome, and so much more challenging/made for older kids than the last ones. I mean, the bad guys in this one don't fuck around and act all cute; they just blew up a lake and killed half the Pokemon in the forest. That's insane.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Got my 1st red rep in ages earlier


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I think Lex overdressed a tad.


:lmao

He doesn't look pissed.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Their t-shirts were probably too tight for him, as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I think Lex overdressed a tad.


I wonder what's gotten Sting so surprised. He looks how you'd look if you were walking down the street and just saw a guy in a leather jacket with white and black facepaint on.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Their t-shirts were probably too tight for him, as well.


He's one of the biggest legend stars the business has ever had.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Luger must not look as big as he used to. If he did then he'd be flaunting it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^He'd look like Bagwell.

American Gladiators is on right now!!!!! (ESPN Classic)


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> He's one of the biggest legend stars the business has ever had.


I DON'T KNOW~?!!?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4024994-post2729.html


Greatest post ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Edit - Double posting is way too easy with servers as great as these.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Double post 

That DVD will be awesome, whens it out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Red Sox/Yankees is on


~!!!!!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

i missed Musiq Soulchilds video :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> i missed Musiq Soulchilds video :sad:


It sucked.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Musiq sounds like a black name.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Musiq sounds like a black name.


:lmao ding ding ding!!!!!




Headliner said:


> It sucked.


that makes me feel better


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I forgot Rico was in American Gladiators.:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4022537-post5.html


:banplz:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

It's amazing how we have idiots that joined years ago


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They should make a new Four Horsemen with Kennedy, The Vampire, and Deuce and Domino.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

y


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> y


It would rock.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It would rock.


no nt rly


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

why the vampire


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> no nt rly


:ns


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :ns


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what an awesome, recent UFC PPV was? Like anything I need to see from 65-70?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Ashley looked pretty good when she was a woman with a hint of punk-rock in her clothes, style, etc (basically, during the actual Diva search).

Now, with the lip piercings and shit, her face looks like an alien.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, it's embarrassing


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I'm entirely too sober. Not completely, but doing grunt work for the majority of a Friday night is not ideal. I have some catching up to do...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

66, Spart.

Truth - Watching Family Guy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwa48ONjNMU

:lmao I don't remember that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: Going nowhere tonight.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Spartanlax 66 was awesome you should definatly check that one out. All five fights had a finish which I liked. 68 was also a good event and 65 and 69 wre decent as well. 67 had a couple of good fights and 70 had really only two watchable fights.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Now watching Smackdown.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwa48ONjNMU
> 
> :lmao I don't remember that.


I do:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Undertaker must be amazingly fast


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Or since Smackdown is tapped that took longer than what they showed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Or since Smackdown is tapped that took longer than what they showed.



good point


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Finlay & Kennedy teaming = Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yankees/Sox > Smackdown


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Cubs/Cards > Yanks/Sox > Smackdown


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just followed Bill and Doug's request.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Kane & Boogeyman look good as a team. To bad neither of them can wrestle that well.

Edit:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just followed Bill and Doug's request.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just followed Bill and Doug's request.


Send it:lmao:lmao


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Ren and Stimpy ftw.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Send it:lmao:lmao


I did. They said it would be sent to network executives and the show's producers. :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Rajah's thread just compelled me buy a certain someone a membership :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW = Ratings


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I did. They said it would be sent to network executives and the show's producers. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Rajah's thread just compelled me buy a certain someone a membership :side:


Is the PPV up tonight or Sunday?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I did. They said it would be sent to network executives and the show's producers. :lmao


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Shall I split and upload Austin/HBK from KOTR '97 when I finish watching it ?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

sure

Triple H Mankind 2 plz


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Shall I split and upload Austin/HBK from KOTR '97 when I finish watching it ?


yes plz


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is the PPV up tonight or Sunday?


Sunday.


Don't listen to Crowley Cali, he hates you :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> sure
> 
> Triple H Mankind 2 plz


Maybe


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Sunday.
> 
> 
> Don't listen to Crowley Cali, he hates you :side:


I know


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Sunday.
> 
> 
> Don't listen to Crowley Cali, he hates you :side:


Cool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Dice K


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Sunday.
> 
> 
> Don't listen to Crowley Cali, he hates you :side:


*Crowley Cali, now that's a cool looking name. *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Crowley Cali, now that's a cool looking name. *


hey sabrina did you see last night's laker game?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Crowley Cali, now that's a cool looking name. *


I'd rather Mr Killa.

It's more provocative


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: MVP better win at Backlash.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Fuck Dice K


Beckett > Him


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hey sabrina did you see last night's laker game?


I'll admit it, since I know I've given you so much shit, The Lakers were better than the Suns last night. The Suns couldn't play defense worth a damn and the Lakers were able to lock down the paint.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'll admit it, since I know I've given you so much shit, The Lakers were better than the Suns last night. The Suns couldn't play defense worth a damn and the Lakers were able to lock down the paint.


true.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Fuck Dice K


*And Dice Clay 

Hey Jeff, didn't get to watch it but I saw the highlights.*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:


Two birds with one stone/post :lmao

Truth: K is one of the people I can actually imagine sitting at their computer, on a high chair so they are looking down at the screen with a frown, and actually shaking their head.

:no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:


why do you keep doing that?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *And Dice Clay
> 
> Hey Jeff, didn't get to watch it but I saw the highlights.*


lakers won . Game 4 is going to be big. i can't wait for sunday.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Really bored so I thought I'd drop in for a visit. 

What's up?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Heat vs. Bulls


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *And Dice Clay
> 
> Hey Jeff, didn't get to watch it but I saw the highlights.*


Andrew Dice Clay > Your Favorite Comedian. OH!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Andrew Dice Clay > Your Favorite Comedian. OH!


:bs:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Two birds with one stone/post :lmao
> 
> Truth: K is one of the people I can actually imagine sitting at their computer, on a high chair so they are looking down at the screen with a frown, and actually shaking their head.


:lmao I swear I actually did that before. But thats because it was no other chair to use and someone was on my bed.


MoveMent™ said:


> why do you keep doing that?


Not my fault..


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Watching WWE Unforgiven 2006 on DVD.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Rashad Evan's response after Tito Ortiz said he would make Evans his nappy headed ho.



> “That boy’s a fool — man, he’s stupid. That’s what he said for real? One, that’s pretty ignorant. After that whole controversy, to go behind someone else’s (back) and do the same stupid thing?
> 
> “Second of all, I’m black. My hair’s not straight. My skin is black. My nose isn’t small. Big lips — whatever. I’m black. I’m proud to be black. Kinky hair, nappy hair — whatever, that’s what I am.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Andrew Dice Clay > Your Favorite Comedian. OH!


Hickory Dickory Dock!!


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: I honestly can't believe the Rangers have kept up with Buffalo for this long. 

More Truth: Listening to Nirvana.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: I was bugged the fuck out yesterday. I'm sitting on the bed watching waiting for the commercials to finish and my mom turns around and asks me a question. I swear to God I thought she said. "Do you want a orgy?" I had to look at her like WHAT!! Then she repeated "Do you want a orchid?" :lmao OMG I had to laugh at myself. I don't know what I was thinking.....:$ :side:


oh....Hi everybody.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I was bugged the fuck out yesterday. I'm sitting on the bed watching waiting for the commercials to finish and my mom turns around and asks me a question. I swear to God I thought she said. "Do you want a orgy?" I had to look at her like WHAT!! Then she repeated "Do you want a orchid?" :lmao OMG I had to laugh at myself. I don't know what I was thinking.....:$ :side:
> 
> 
> oh....Hi everybody.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I was bugged the fuck out yesterday. I'm sitting on the bed watching waiting for the commercials to finish and my mom turns around and asks me a question. I swear to God I thought she said. "Do you want a orgy?" I had to look at her like WHAT!! Then she repeated "Do you want a orchid?" :lmao OMG I had to laugh at myself. I don't know what I was thinking.....:$ :side:
> 
> 
> oh....Hi everybody.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Not my fault..


http://www.wwe.com/shows/ecw/superstars/snitsky/


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I was bugged the fuck out yesterday. I'm sitting on the bed watching waiting for the commercials to finish and my mom turns around and asks me a question. I swear to God I thought she said. "Do you want a orgy?" I had to look at her like WHAT!! Then she repeated "Do you want a orchid?" :lmao OMG I had to laugh at myself. *I don't know what I was thinking*.....:$ :side:
> 
> 
> oh....Hi everybody.


Well, based on the story, I have a pretty good idea what you were thinking...:agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I was bugged the fuck out yesterday. I'm sitting on the bed watching waiting for the commercials to finish and my mom turns around and asks me a question. I swear to God I thought she said. "Do you want a orgy?" I had to look at her like WHAT!! Then she repeated "Do you want a orchid?" :lmao OMG I had to laugh at myself. I don't know what I was thinking.....:$ :side:
> 
> 
> oh....Hi everybody.


oh ok.................


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

In about 3 minutes my Rainbow Six Vegas demo will be downloaded


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I was bugged the fuck out yesterday. I'm sitting on the bed watching waiting for the commercials to finish and my mom turns around and asks me a question. I swear to God I thought she said. "Do you want a orgy?" I had to look at her like WHAT!! Then she repeated "Do you want a orchid?" :lmao OMG I had to laugh at myself. I don't know what I was thinking.....:$ :side:
> 
> 
> oh....Hi everybody.


Mind still in the gutter. I can't blame you though

Sup.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> In about 3 minutes my Rainbow Six Vegas demo will be downloaded


x play gave that game a 5/5


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Backlash needs at least one more match added.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: I hate Rage Against The Machine.

Holy shit,the Rangers just went up 2-1.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Backlash needs at least one more match added.


Like maybe a non-title match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: I was bugged the fuck out yesterday. I'm sitting on the bed watching waiting for the commercials to finish and my mom turns around and asks me a question. I swear to God I thought she said. "Do you want a orgy?" I had to look at her like WHAT!! Then she repeated "Do you want a orchid?" :lmao OMG I had to laugh at myself. I don't know what I was thinking.....:$ :side:
> 
> 
> oh....Hi everybody.


*Tempy Tempy Tempy!!!*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> x play gave that game a 5/5


So did my friend. I really need to buy it because every game I own for Xbox Live, people always quit out of the games. It's not always a huge problem in Saints Row though


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I feel more ballin than usual for some reason


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao at Rashad Evans

Good find DC


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Agreed Derek, CM Punk/Elijah Burke or RVD or a triple threat with them is the only thing I could see being added.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Mind still in the gutter. I can't blame you though
> 
> Sup.


yea...must've been that damn story i was reading b4 watching Smallville. :side:


Truth: my mind is always in the gutter...:side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Playing Yahoo Pool


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^Sellout


MoveMent™ said:


> I feel more ballin than usual for some reason


How?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Like maybe a non-title match.


Chris Masters vs Carlito vs Johnny Nitro vs Kenny number one contender for the IC title!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey John


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Agreed Derek, CM Punk/Elijah Burke or RVD or a triple threat with them is the only thing I could see being added.


I doubt they're going to add anything to the card.

I see Punk/Burke at possibly Judgment Day, since they still need to build up the feud a little bit more.

Jeff- why would Kennedy be in that match? He's above the IC title, and he's not on Raw.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Hey John


Sup.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Sup.


Hey John, it's been awhile.

Truth: If the Rangers tie the series I'm gonna be depressed.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: been to Namie all day today. :agree:



Lady Croft said:


> *Tempy Tempy Tempy!!!*


Brina Brina Brina!!!!! 

Hiya doin chica?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Sup.


Gamin....

You?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

"Who been married 10, 15 years"

"28!!"

"Shit, 28 but you're so far back you don't count. Shiminia, shiminishanda, should've bought your tickets early, I can barely see you."


Katt Williams gibberish = ratings.


----------



## Blasko (Jul 31, 2006)

Eh, I got time to waste. 

Truth- I laughed when Bambi's mom was capped.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^Sellout
> 
> How?


I'm not a sellout 

Every once in a while my ballin mode goes into extreme I guess it's happening now


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Crossface™ said:


> Hey John, it's been awhile.
> 
> Truth: If the Rangers tie the series I'm gonna be depressed.


Hey Sean, how've you been?

Truth - Smackdown is delayed here tonight.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I feel more ballin than usual for some reason


Sometimes you can be so fucking money :lmao














































See? No white joke :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm not a sellout
> 
> Every once in a while my ballin mode goes into extreme I guess it's happening now


You are a sellout. And someone needs to humble you.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: New Usertitle that I stole from MVP.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: found a site where I can download all Sailor Moon episodes. I'm getting season 3 now.  I love that anime.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> You are a sellout. And someone needs to humble you.


Shiek style?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alright, time to play Rainbow six Vegas

Later


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> I doubt they're going to add anything to the card.
> 
> I see Punk/Burke at possibly Judgment Day, since they still need to build up the feud a little bit more.
> 
> Jeff- why would Kennedy be in that match? He's above the IC title, and he's not on Raw.


i meant kenny not kennedy. i was typing to fast.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Sometimes you can be so fucking money :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome 



Headliner said:


> You are a sellout. And someone needs to humble you.


I will never be humbled

*puts chin high in the air*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i meant kenny not kennedy. i was typing to fast.


Oh, ok. I doubt they'd do that match though. I'd like to see Marella defend the IC title, but I don't think that card needs another title match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: found a site where I can download all Sailor Moon episodes. I'm getting season 3 now.  I love that anime.


You got the boondocks DVD? 


Derek said:


> Shiek style?


As long as it doesn't turn him gay.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That move is actually called the Play Of The Day.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Hey Sean, how've you been?


I'm alright. How about you?

Truth: My friend just told me to call his girlfriend and tell her to go online for some reason. People are so fucking weird.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: found a site where I can download all Sailor Moon episodes. I'm getting season 3 now.  I love that anime.


My sister used to watch that, the only one with talent was the saturn one


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Smackdown time.

:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: That move is actually called the Play Of The Day.


MVP's finisher?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You got the boondocks DVD?


no...too much cussin in that show even though its funny as hell. I don't like to hear too much cussin, I get kinda uncomfortable...even though I curse a bit...:side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah that move was originally done by Elix Skipper. He called it the P.O.D or The Play Of The Day.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Interesting way to start the show.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Yeah that move was originally done by Elix Skipper. He called it the P.O.D or The Play Of The Day.


O




I'm getting killed in pool


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> no...too much cussin in that show even though its funny as hell. I don't like to hear too much cussin, I get kinda uncomfortable...even though I curse a bit...:side:


Just when I was gonna give you a link that had all 15 episodes:no:

Stick with your sailor moon then.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Crossface™ said:


> I'm alright. How about you?
> 
> Truth: My friend just told me to call his girlfriend and tell her to go online for some reason. People are so fucking weird.


I'm pretty good too. I'm glad that I now have 3 days off. 

Truth - Downloading some tunes.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I hope ppl understand my banner...

Tempest means storm.....


get it? :side:


Truth: My mommy took me to this oriental store today and I fell in love. They had chinese, vietnamese and Korean food and music. My mom had to drag my ass out of the Korean music store.   Only problem is its too far from the house to go on a weekly basis.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: me & my friend were going to wrestle today and I was going him one of my infamous dropkicks but it rained


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Tempest said:


> I hope ppl understand my banner...
> 
> Tempest means storm.....
> 
> ...


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Truth:* Koreans follow me around stores.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why does TNA have it's own section?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MVP's been in a cage match


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ yeah, against Kane. MVP won.


Killa CaLi said:


> Why does TNA have it's own section?


So you can spam in something besides the WWE section.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

MVP faced Kane in a Cage match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> MVP's been in a cage match


Against Kane on SD.


DDMac said:


> *Truth:* Koreans follow me around stores.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

There's actually good discussion in the TNA section. Your thread won't get bumped back to page 8 in 24 hours like the WWE section, right Mac?

Chris Drury > Your Favorite Athlete


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kane & The Boogeyman as a tag team.

Why don't they just call themselves 'Team god awful'.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: me & my friend were going to wrestle today and I was going him one of my infamous dropkicks *but it rained*


Sorry about that. My dancing has worldwide effects.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

DDMac said:


> *Truth:* Koreans follow me around stores.


LMFAO!!! :lmao I just had a flashback of 'Don't be a Menace to Society While Drinking Your Juice In the Hood.'


Hurry up and buy!!! :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They're booing Regal & Taylor IN ENGLAND.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *There's actually good discussion in the TNA section*. Your thread won't get bumped back to page 8 in 24 hours like the WWE section, right Mac?
> 
> Chris Drury > Your Favorite Athlete


Really? It's safe to go back?

Truth- I haven't seen MITB I, Orton/Foley, or JBL/Guerrero. If anyone can send me a download link to one, or all, of these matches, I will love you forever and give you many points


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi 


any one know if rajah still wants some one to buy nolo king a membership?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> any one know if rajah still wants some one to buy nolo king a membership?


I think Nolo was banned.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's actually good discussion in the TNA section. *Your thread won't get bumped back to page 8 in 24 hours like the WWE section, right Mac?
> *


Very true


> Chris Drury > Your Favorite Athlete


Very untrue


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> any one know if rajah still wants some one to buy nolo king a membership?


Hey Frankster. I'm pretty sure he doesn't want one.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Sorry about that. My dancing has worldwide effects.


:lmao

strange I don't remember the cage match


Nas is your computer working better?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: hey frankie how are you doing?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Interesting angle


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess Nolo is back.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: this is the longest I've stayed on here in a while. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Really? It's safe to go back?
> 
> Truth- I haven't seen MITB I, Orton/Foley, or JBL/Guerrero. If anyone can send me a download link to one, or all, of these matches, I will love you forever and give you many points


It's always been safe. The TNA discussion is a lot better than the WWE discussion. 

TNA Section: We're Cena Free


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: playing a chick in pool and have two balls left on the table. Time to put them in the hole


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> any one know if rajah still wants some one to buy nolo king a membership?


You're better off saving your money.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: playing a chick in pool and have two balls left on the table. Time to put them in hole


:yum:

You are starting to lack charisma. In other words you're turning into Keep_It_Fresh. Step it up n!gga


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek said:


> I think Nolo was banned.


he's back.



MrMonty said:


> Hey Frankster. I'm pretty sure he doesn't want one.


Ok that's fine there's better people that should be getting memberships anyway.




MoveMent™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> strange I don't remember the cage match
> 
> ...


Yeah It's going great now. 



Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: hey frankie how are you doing?


I'm doing great just watching hockey buffalo vs ny rangers. How are you?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: playing a chick in pool and have two balls left on the table. Time to put them in the hole


play for points?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :yum:
> 
> You are starting to lack charisma. In other words you're turning into Keep_It_Fresh. Step it up n!gga


:lmao Yeah, KIF is definitely lacking in the charisma department.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> play for points?


sure I'll tell you when I'm done playing her



Headliner said:


> :yum:
> 
> You are starting to lack charisma. In other words you're turning into Keep_It_Fresh. Step it up n!gga


when did I start losing charisma?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> sure I'll tell you when I'm done playing her
> 
> 
> 
> when did I start losing charisma?


alright.

never.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello, i'm a little bit drunk, so don't be too hars on met odai


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

KIF bleeds charisma.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> alright.
> 
> never.


:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Where has KIF been as of late? I miss his lack of charisma.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Speaking of KIF, I haven't seen him or Jax on here for a while.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I'm doing great just watching hockey buffalo vs ny rangers. How are you?


going to play movement in pool soon.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jax was on earlier today, but I don't know about KIF, he lives in North Dakota what can you do there?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Watching Cage/Joe from Destination X, such an amazing match. When Joe dethrones Christian later this year, I hope it's with proper build and a gimmick like I Quit or something, 'cause it'll be amazing.

Truth- Samoa Joe's pin after the Muscle Buster on Christian is the nearest nearfall and hottest crowd-moment in TNA history.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

JBL: The Boogeyman makes George "The Animal" Steele look normal. :lmao


If only Boogey was half as good as Steele.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got too much charisma


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jax was around yesterday. KIF's probably busy making somebody fall asleep.


Diesel said:


> KIF bleeds charisma.


You don't need to lie for him. Keep your head in a math book.


MoveMent™ said:


> when did I start losing charisma?


I have no idea.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: movement ready to play pool?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

what the hell does rapwned lmean?? , fe


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Truth- I haven't seen ANY of the HHH vs HBK matches, downloading two of them now and going to find the Three Stages Of Hell one later on.

Hey WCW, would you be interested in a Best Of Samoa Joe DVD, or just Best Of Bryan Danielson?

Rapwned = rape + owned. It was invented by me, despite NCIH trying to take it as his own.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> what the hell does rapwned lmean?? , fe


rape + owned = rapwned.


Owened > rapwned


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Jax was around yesterday. KIF's probably busy making somebody fall asleep.
> 
> You don't need to lie for him. Keep your head in a math book.
> 
> I have no idea.


why are you toying with my emotions?



Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: movement ready to play pool?


were still playing what I must say is my worst game of pool ever. and I have been playing it for 3 days


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> You don't need to lie for him. Keep your head in a math book.


:ns


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Truth- I haven't seen ANY of the HHH vs HBK matches, downloading two of them now and going to find the Three Stages Of Hell one later on.
> 
> Hey WCW, would you be interested in a Best Of Samoa Joe DVD, or just Best Of Bryan Danielson?
> 
> Rapwned = rape + owned. It was invented by me, despite NCIH trying to take it as his own.


rape is ceoooool;:d


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> rape is ceoooool;:d


I'm not even going to touch that one.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Truth- I haven't seen ANY of the HHH vs HBK matches, downloading two of them now and going to find the Three Stages Of Hell one later on.
> 
> Hey WCW, would you be interested in a Best Of Samoa Joe DVD, or just Best Of Bryan Danielson?
> 
> Rapwned = rape + owned. It was invented by me, despite NCIH trying to take it as his own.


Download HBK/HHH Hell in a Cell. It will put you to sleep


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> rape is ceoooool;:d


Shouldn't you be working on your World Cup match? :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Hey WCW, would you be interested in a Best Of Samoa Joe DVD, or just Best Of Bryan Danielson?


I'd like both.


Download HBK/HHH from Summerslam '02. It's their best match.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Tony is drunk on Belgian chocolate liquors.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm not even going to touch that one.


whats happend to you mn, you use to be cool:!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Ready Jeff


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Ready Jeff



what room?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> whats happend to you mn, you use to be cool:!


When the hell was I ever cool?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> Download HBK/HHH Hell in a Cell. It will put you to sleep


Wait...is it actually boring or something? 


> I'd like both.


I know 


> Download HBK/HHH from Summerslam '02. It's their best match.


Yeah, doin' that now, along with the HIAC match. Love being able to burn DVDs, because I can't watch shit on my computer.


> When the hell was I ever cool?


When you had 2k4 in your name. I was actually gonna ask what happened to Derek_2k4, because you haven't been _as_ funny since the name change, so I thought you were two different people 

Still <3 4ever tho


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm not even going to touch that one.


If people did that more often, it wouldn't be an issue :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> why are you toying with my emotions?


I'm not.


Diesel said:


> :ns


:flip


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Tony is drunk on Belgian chocolate liquors.


:yum: 

Truth: I'm 100% sober on this fine night.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Download HBK/HHH Hell in a Cell. It will put you to sleep


I concur. I fell asleep watching it. No lie.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Tony is drunk on Belgian chocolate liquors.


chocolat likors is bad  as is jou, you monty from helllç!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Tuth- Cherry has some tig 'ol bitties.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> what room?


random


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> Tuth- Cherry has some tig 'ol bitties.


Too bad she is fugly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Wait...is it actually boring or something?
> 
> I know
> 
> ...


If you haven't seen the first Elimination Chamber, get that too. Good HBK moment.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Wait...is it actually boring or something?
> 
> I know
> 
> ...


It's not BORING boring but it's slow and builds to almost nothing. I don't mind slow matches if they build to something, this one is just slow. 

What's the match listings/prices on said Danielson and Joe DVDs?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm not.
> 
> :flip


WHY ARE YOU SMILING???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

EGame said:


> Too bad she is fugly.


I have yet to actually see her face.

Spartan- I might seem like I'm not as funny as I used to be, probably because I've been under a ton of stress with school lately. Know that I know that I'm going to pass all my classes, I'm in a much better mood.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

When that Purple Haze hit I'm feelin good


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> It's not BORING boring but it's slow and builds to almost nothing. I don't mind slow matches if they build to something, this one is just slow.


 Reminds me of McGuinness/Danielson II...is it still worth watching?


> What's the match listings/prices on said Danielson and Joe DVDs?


Not sure yet on either; not sure whether to do a few volumes for each man (Vol.1 be 2002-2003, Vol. 2 be 2004-2005, etc), or do one mega collection and have it be like 10 discs long (roughly). Either way, it'll most likely be less than $10 or $10 even, unless I can't do math at all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> WHY ARE YOU SMILING???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Am I suppose to frown?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> When that Purple Haze hit I'm feelin good


PURPLE AN DWHJITE MY BOLOOD END PRIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Reminds me of McGuinness/Danielson II...is it still worth watching?
> 
> Not sure yet on either; not sure whether to do a few volumes for each man, or do one mega collection and have it be like 10 discs long (roughly). Either way, it'll most likely be less than $10 or $10 even, unless I can't do math at all.


Let me know, I'm interested in both if the match listing is solid/I haven't seen them all 100 times.

It's worth watching since you're a big HBK mark. Just don't have high expectations and it may surprise you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I know of an Angle comp. that's 70 discs


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A long match is either really good or it sucks. HHH/HBK HIAC is an example of the later.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

imm outa here, bithces!!!!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Let me know, I'm interested in both if the match listing is solid/I haven't seen them all 100 times.
> 
> It's worth watching since you're a big HBK mark. Just don't have high expectations and it may surprise you.


You'll be interested, because 80% of the matches fit just that description; they're great and you haven't seen them 100 times. The only ones you've probably seen is the few TNA matches on it (Joe/Styles Turning Point, Joe/Christian).

Damn, 70 disc Angle comp? Meh, maybe I'll go all out like that, haha 

So guys, before I put it on a disc and take up space, I need a general consensus; *is HBK/HHH HIAC worth watching?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Kendrick just took a stiff ass kick from Duece.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> PURPLE AN DWHJITE MY BOLOOD END PRIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ballin



Headliner said:


> Am I suppose to frown?


no you are supposed to come with a ballin ass smiley that I can steal


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> A long match is either really good or it sucks. HHH/HBK HIAC is an example of the later.


Your gif is so awesome. That's Rodman right?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Here, Hie everyone


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Your gif is so awesome. That's Rodman right?


Yes, I got it from this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezd3IxVcV6c

They were over as hell which isn't a surprise because it was in Chicago.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> So guys, before I put it on a disc and take up space, I need a general consensus; is HBK/HHH HIAC worth watching?


Yes.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: It is worth watching Spartanlax but it is nothing fantastic. I also still believe that the wrong man won that night.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Spartan. Diffrences set asside. I think it would be a waste of time to watch it. It is very dull and boring imo. And has nothing in that you have not seen before. The match goes slow the whole time, the crowd is boring. It just really stunk.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Yes, I got it from this video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ezd3IxVcV6c
> 
> They were over as hell which isn't a surprise because it was in Chicago.





I'm gonna get Uncensored '97.........Rodman is on it~!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm gonna get Uncensored '97.........Rodman is on it~!!!


Yeah, it's a great match actually. I'm pretty sure it's the first appearance of mime Sting.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm gonna get Uncensored '97.........Rodman is on it~!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prq3oCMRbj4&mode=related&search=

This was a fucking awesome moment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Yeah, it's a great match actually. I'm pretty sure it's the first appearance of mime Sting.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prq3oCMRbj4&mode=related&search=
> 
> This was a fucking awesome moment.


Wasn't that the night Rude was on both Nitro and Raw?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prq3oCMRbj4&mode=related&search=
> 
> This was a fucking awesome moment.


Being in DX one week, and in nWo the next week = fucking awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Wasn't that the night Rude was on both Nitro and Raw?


Yep, he had a beard on Raw and he was clean shaven on Nitro.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I miss '97 WCW.


Tony Schavione had a right to be so excited every week.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- This jobber really oversold the clothesline from MVP. He did a backflip when he took it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sign up for Mafia or GTFO.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I miss '97 WCW.
> 
> 
> Tony Schavione had a right to be so excited every week.


I miss WCW peroid, as bad as it got it was still light years ahead of TNA.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> You'll be interested, because 80% of the matches fit just that description; they're great and you haven't seen them 100 times. The only ones you've probably seen is the few TNA matches on it (Joe/Styles Turning Point, Joe/Christian).
> 
> Damn, 70 disc Angle comp? Meh, maybe I'll go all out like that, haha
> 
> So guys, before I put it on a disc and take up space, I need a general consensus; *is HBK/HHH HIAC worth watching?*


I've seen some (not too much) of ROH stuff though. If Joe/Styles is on there I'm already sold.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I miss WCW peroid, as bad as it got it was still light years ahead of TNA.


nWo was so awesome in 1997.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I miss WCW peroid, as bad as it got it was still light years ahead of TNA.


STING VS. ANGLE DREW A .97 QUARTER RATING AND A 1.0 SHOW RATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

EGame said:


> Sign up for Mafia or GTFO.


I'll pass


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm downloading many, many, many 96 and 97 Nitros right now, as I never really got to watch WCW. Flair is awesome, as is Bischoff and Rey Mysterio.


> STING VS. ANGLE DREW A .97 QUARTER RATING AND A 1.0 SHOW RATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...and now I look like a jackass for telling the haters to stfu and watch the rating.

Fuck you, TNA.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> STING VS. ANGLE DREW A .97 QUARTER RATING AND A 1.0 SHOW RATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And they threw it away on free TV. That's the worst part. Even if it was only a 4 minute match, it was Sting vs. Angle for the first time ever. That's why TNA isn't going to compete with WWE until they can pull their heads out of their asses.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> STING VS. ANGLE DREW A .97 QUARTER RATING AND A 1.0 SHOW RATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm pretty sure that if TNA would decided to have Abyss legitimately burn himself to death on national television and they got on all of the media in an uproar because of it and they got more mainstream attention then the WWE has ever had, the show still wouldn't break 1.5.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Is JBL/Cena "I Quit" from Judgement Day (or Armageddon, forget) a good match and worth downloading?

Truth- I can't find a link ANYWHERE for Foley/Orton, MITB I, and JBL/Guerrero damnit!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm downloading many, many, many 96 and 97 Nitros right now, as I never really got to watch WCW. Flair is awesome, as is Bischoff and Rey Mysterio.
> 
> ...and now I look like a jackass for telling the haters to stfu and watch the rating.
> 
> Fuck you, TNA.


Hogan was the man in '97


The biggest icon in wrestling


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm pretty sure that if TNA would decided to have Abyss legitimately burn himself to death on national television and they got on all of the media in an uproar because of it and they got more mainstream attention then the WWE has ever had, the show still wouldn't break 1.5.


And Abyss would probably do it. The guy is supposedly really paranoid when it comes to his job at TNA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Is JBL/Cena "I Quit" from Judgement Day (or Armageddon, forget) a good match and worth downloading?


It's the greatest gimmick match OF ALL TIME according to Pyro.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Is JBL/Cena "I Quit" from Judgement Day (or Armageddon, forget) a good match and worth downloading?


Ask Pyro.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCkGPB7jkAU

What the FUCK?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, I thought he said JBL/Guerrero was the greatest of all time.

In that case, I MUST download JBL/Cena, 'cause Pyro knows best when it comes to awesome matches.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Oh, I thought he said JBL/Guerrero was the greatest of all time.
> 
> In that case, I MUST download JBL/Cena, 'cause Pyro knows best when it comes to awesome matches.


It's a good match, JBL's best ever. Definitely worth a DL.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

JBL/Cena I Quit Match > Bret Hart's Career


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

Truth - MVP was ballin tonite, as usual.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

A


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Dont start that shit!

Loved MVP's ballin dance after he walked away from Benoit.

Movement you trying to learn web site design? You out of all people?:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> JBL/Cena I Quit Match > Bret Hart's Career


I agree.

I'm listening to Kent Jones defend the electrified cage match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> JBL/Cena I Quit Match > Bret Hart's Career


Austin's too


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Smackdown is coming to Philly in June. I still don't know if I want to go & see the show or not.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCkGPB7jkAU
> 
> What the FUCK?


He's Doing The Dew.....Literally


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^Dont start that shit!
> 
> Loved MVP's ballin dance after he walked away from Benoit.
> 
> Movement you trying to learn web site design? You out of all people?:lmao


why do find that surprising?


B


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kent Jones said:


> Vince McMahon is killing ECW because it was something popular and *he had nothing to do with it's success.*


WRONG.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> WRONG.


True, but he didn't do a lot. However, without his small contributions and occasional TV time for that brief period, ECW coulda died earlier or not gotten as big; who knows?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> WRONG.


Can't wait for the '96 RAW set


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't even think its possible to defend the electric cage match.


MoveMent™ said:


> why do find that surprising?
> 
> 
> B


Because. You're............ignorant(kidding)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> True, but he didn't do a lot. However, without his small contributions and occasional TV time for that brief period, ECW coulda died earlier or not gotten as big; who knows?


He funded them too.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I don't even think its possible to defend the electric cage match.
> 
> Because. You're............ignorant(kidding)


O

C


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> He funded them too.


Not their entire existence, and not too much either. Vince definitely helped them, but I understand why people say he had nothing to do with their success, because it was mainly the people who actually worked there, busting their ass 24/7 that made the company so big.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Link to Kent Jones defending the electric cage match please.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

D


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> O
> 
> C


You're gonna mess around and get the whole alphabet censored. Its your fault n!gga got censored


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Not their entire existence, and not too much either. Vince definitely helped them, but I understand why people say he had nothing to do with their success, because it was mainly the people who actually worked there, busting their ass 24/7 that made the company so big.


Meh, he didn't have to help them at all. If you want to rip on someone for being jealous and wanting to see them fail, then rip on Bischoff. 

He also sent Al Snow over there. What would ECW be without Al Snow?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jerry Lawler showing up at the ECW Arena in '97 is insane 


I'm glad they put it on the Rise + Fall DVD.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You're gonna mess around and get the whole alphabet censored. Its your fault n!gga got censored


I know 

E :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hogan only drew like 1,500 out of a projected 5,000. :lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Seeing Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio. 

I don't think there is anyone in the world Malenko can't make look good or decent.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

F


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Link to Kent Jones defending the electric cage match please.


Bump


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching the Canuck's game.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Seeing Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio.
> 
> I don't think there is anyone in the world Malenko can't make look good or decent.


that's because their isn't

G


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Bump


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaiKne6jXHY

Lots of other wacky stuff in there too.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I can't fuckin' wait for God Of War 3.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I can't fuckin' wait for God Of War 3.


I concur

H


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> The show starts and despite it being a week later, the stains from Abyss' blood are still in the ring. In the TV world, this means it's been sitting there for a week. That's disgusting, and why wouldn't you change the mat between shows?


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I concur
> 
> H


Have you beat number 2, yet?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao :lmao


I gotta watch tomorrow:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I gotta watch tomorrow:lmao


It gets better:



> But then it's OK, because during the Jarrett/Roode angle, *the ring mat was now squeaky clean.* However, in that segment, one might have to ask why the hell he hit Ms. Brooks with the guitar? Booking 101 is that is the blow off move, not a start. The fans are supposed to anticipate it and then pay for it. Besides, it's not really a baby face move to hit a girl, is it?
> 
> *Then like magic, the blood is back* just in time for the 3D match. These are the things that happen when the guy who runs the company, Jim Cornette, doesn't show up for TV without explanation. Well, that and you also get a team that has never tagged before getting a title shot.



:lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaiKne6jXHY
> 
> Lots of other wacky stuff in there too.


:lmao from the description it says "www=worst wrestling ever"

Kent Jones is a moron.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I haven't watched an episode of Impact in forever.

I don't think I'm missing too much.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Have you beat number 2, yet?



I'm only rented it a couple of weeks ago I'm going to buy it once I get enough money

I


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was the first thing I thought of when iMPACT started. "Why the hell is that blood there".

Great thinking by management


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That was the first thing I thought of when iMPACT started. "Why the hell is that blood there".
> 
> Great thinking by management


They're so organized and professional.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It gets better:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J

Truth: new sig


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

15 of the 22 matches on the ladder match DVD are unreleased on DVD.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: I have to do 2 essays next week.

One on the coming of the civil war of America 1865 and The results and consequences of the Civil War.

Truth: I want to download some old wrestling to watch, but not much space left. 

Austin's gimmick in late 2000 was great.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Stupid letter shit = no ratings


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Please, go look at the latest rant on 'stupid WWE marks' and tell me what an ass the guy is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> 15 of the 22 matches on the ladder match DVD are unreleased on DVD.


:yum:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I never knew there was an nWo 2000 until just a few minutes ago from a YouTube video I just saw. :lmao

They must of been a group that didn't last long.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I haven't watched an episode of Impact in forever.
> 
> I don't think I'm missing too much.


You missed this extremely hott chick on the show last night.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I never knew there was an nWo 2000 until just a few inutes ago from a YouTube video I just saw. :lmao
> 
> They must of been a group that didn't last long.


Thanks to Goldberg ending Bret Hart's career.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I have no idea what to put in my sig


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TXidacLVtU

I remember marking out like I've never marked out before at this promo and then going to buy a new Cactus Jack shirt right away.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I never knew there was an nWo 2000 until just a few minutes ago from a YouTube video I just saw. :lmao
> 
> They must of been a group that didn't last long.


I bet it was because Jarrett wanted to be in the nWo. Just like he wanted to be in the Horsemen.

It was Nash, Hall, Hart, Jarrett and then Steiner joined.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I only saw bits and pieces of SD tonight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I bet it was because Jarrett wanted to be in the nWo. Just like he wanted to be in the Horsemen.
> 
> It was Nash, Hall, Hart, Jarrett and then Steiner joined.


It was Vince Russo's "Big Plan" to save WCW, or so he claims now.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Yeah

Russo said he had big plans for Bret and the nWo. :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sounds like more of an excuse in hindsight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea. That plan was perfect. But of course when Scott Hall is in the plan, the success rate of that plan won't be at 100%.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> ^^^Yeah
> 
> Russo said he had big plans for Bret and the nWo. :sad:


Bret was used awesomely.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I might buy all the Thunder's from 2001 just for the hell of it.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

My sig just keeps gettin better


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can't wait to watch the Mankind/Austin/Dude Love storyline from 97. It was freakin awesome.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching an old UFN on Spike.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just repped Movement, only because he has a 'Rep 4 Rep' link in his sig. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I can't wait to watch the Mankind/Austin/Dude Love storyline from 97. It was freakin awesome.


:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :sad:


You should upload Mankind's debut.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Just repped Movement, only because he has a 'Rep 4 Rep' link in his sig. :lmao












I have no idea what to put in my sig


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You should upload Mankind's debut.


How


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I despise Chris Leben.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> How


Oh yeah, you don't have a DVD burner. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ MVP/Benoit this week was another good television match. 

Just saw that, even though I have to rewatch the show at 1 because I was sleeping the first hour.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxcWWfxKVXs

Triple H's first title shot didn't go too well. :lmao

I question the wisdom of squashing your IC champ.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: bored


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Oh yeah, you don't have a DVD burner. :$


 


I don't even remember how he debuted. Paul Bearer introduce him?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i hope i win my backlash bets. i need to have 25,000 points after backlash.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I know something else to put in my sig


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I bet 100,000 on Lashley


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't even remember how he debuted. Paul Bearer introduce him?


I believe he attacked Taker the night after WM and cost him the match.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Didn't Mankind debut by running out and choking Taker for like, 10 minutes?

Edit:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

My sig is complete


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I believe he attacked Taker the night after WM and cost him the match.


Nice. I'm gonna like seeing all the buildup to the matches they had in '96


Go on MSN plz.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> My sig is complete


You're officially awesome.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You're officially awesome.


don't forget ballin


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I want to watch Silva KO Leben again.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> don't forget ballin


You're officially ballin'.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You're officially awesome.


My rep for rep banner and gif were better


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LJQmpokl-c

You should be required to watch this as a wrestling fan.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> My rep for rep banner and gif were better


wep 4 wep?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> My rep for rep banner and gif were better


I have nothing to put in my sig :$



Diesel said:


> You're officially ballin'.


my life is complete


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I might as well bet on Backlash.

Safe bets.

*Hardy'z* over Cade & Murdoch

*MVP* over Chris Benoit

*Mickie James* over Melina

*Lashley* over Umaga, Vince McMahon & Shane McMahon

*Undertaker* over Batista

*John Cena* over Randy Orton, Edge & Shawn Michaels.

That seems about right.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> wep 4 wep?


I have to spread and I'm too lazy right now.


:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I might as well bet on Backlash.
> 
> Safe bets.
> 
> ...


MVP and Mickie aren't safe.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm going to make one post in the WWE section and see how much shit i get


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

They should fire Mickie James and look to see what it does to the internet.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: Watching Acceptable TV.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> They should fire Mickie James and look to see what it does to the internet.


I'd mark out.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> They should fire Mickie James and look to see what it does to the internet.


Nothing really.

But I'd find a window. :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Watching Videos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> MVP and Mickie aren't safe.


MVP is winning. Every time they have a title rematch, the newcomer wins after losing. I've seen it happen too many times already. Mickie might not win but I think she'll take it. I don't think Melina will hold it very long.

You know, I may not even bet on the women's match, seeing as I honestly don't give a damn who wins.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Watching Videos


What kind of videos :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> What kind of videos :side:


the "good" ones :side:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd mark out.


Austin was on this weeks episode of Road Rules being all cliche and shit. Would you mark out for Austin cliches?



DDMac said:


> Nothing really.
> 
> But I'd find a window.


Why use the window when the incinerator is always a viable option?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's fun to watch todays stars before they were stars. *


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm really getting sick of how bad main stream HipHop is


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Austin was on this weeks episode of Road Rules being all cliche and shit. Would you mark out for Austin cliches?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm going to mark for D&D's entrance in SVR2008.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> Why use the window when the incinerator is always a viable option?


Unnecessary pain? 


*Truth:* Just watched two Triple H promos from late 1999. That Helmsley > every wrestler today.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: Wondering what amazing rep power Diesel now has


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


http://www.mtv.com/photos/?fid=1558078


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> Truth: Wondering what amazing rep power Diesel now has




Truth - Watching Smackdown.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Hit Diesel :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm going to mark for D&D's entrance in SVR2008.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=gn5iziQutcU&mode=related&search=

So cheesy it's good.

That's gonna be hilarious to hear in a SmackDown! game. It'll also be the best music to switch on wrestlers. I'll test it out on someone with no business coming out to it, like Undertaker. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> http://www.mtv.com/photos/?fid=1558078













Adverting is against the rules.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

About to hit Mac. :side:



Pyro™ said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=gn5iziQutcU&mode=related&search=
> 
> So cheesy it's good.
> 
> That's gonna be hilarious to hear in a SmackDown! game. It'll also be the best music to switch on wrestlers. I'll test it out on someone with no business coming out to it, like Undertaker. :lmao


Haha. They're definitely going to be awesome additions to the game. :agree:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Adverting is against the rules.


So is pissing me off.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> So is pissing me off.


Maybe that'll be included if they ever replace Nitemare's rules.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> About to hit Mac. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. They're definitely going to be awesome additions to the game. :agree:


I'll really be using them frequently. They'll be my SmackDown! tag champs a lot. I'll give Regal and Taylor the Raw ones.

I was deciding which team should get which titles, but Regal and Taylor haven't held the SD! ones, so appearance wise they'd go better with D&D.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ddmac I'm going to rep you please tell me what my rep power is.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Haha. They're definitely going to be awesome additions to the game. :agree:


Tru Dat


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: dallas is getting killed by GS. 68-50.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> ddmac I'm going to rep you please tell me what my rep power is.


Go ahead.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

what should my next activity be?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Watching the SmackDown! replay. It was supposed to be at 1:00 according to the cable box but it's now.

JBL asking how the Boogeyman gets through customs = ratings :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: dallas is getting killed by GS. 68-50.


*Good good.. Dallas doesn't match up well against GS.. I love it!*


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/338750-ashley-slut-she-fuckin-slut.html#post4026520
:lmao at thread title


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

39 Nas. Ready? :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Good good.. Dallas doesn't match up well against GS.. I love it!*


74-57. this is a good game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Here, Hi everyone


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Dallas is going to smoke them the next 3 games.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Using a banner I haven't used in a very long time


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

DDMac said:


> 39 Nas. Ready? :$


ok.




39 



Hi knightmace


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/338750-ashley-slut-she-fuckin-slut.html#post4026520
> :lmao at thread title


I'm going to send that to Brye


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Batista > Nitro


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Nitro > Batista

Fact...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Batista > Nitro


DIDN'T I GET ENOUGH OF THIS SHIT ON MSN:cuss:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

In a nail biting finish, Braves beat the Rockies and regain lead in the East. Peter Moylan got his first ML career save. Also Red Sox creamed the Yankees


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Batista = Nitro 

equally crap, can we all agree


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Bocob™ said:


> Nitro > Batista
> 
> Fact...


 :no:


Holt said:


> DIDN'T I GET ENOUGH OF THIS SHIT ON MSN:cuss:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ddmac it went from 24780 to 24919.


jeff did u see smackdown?


JBL talking about jillian
JBL: she's as good as britney spears and she has hair. 
:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bocob™ said:


> Nitro > Batista
> 
> Fact...


Now that's not true. Everyone > Nitro.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> ddmac it went from 24780 to 24919.
> 
> 
> jeff did u see smackdown?
> ...


:lmao no, im watching GS kill Dallas.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Now that's not true. Everyone > Nitro.


The joke isn't funny anymore


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not a joke, I mean it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Face it Holt Nitro sucks


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> The joke isn't funny anymore


I like the banner. First time WWE actually used the Nitro gimmick to its potential.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Nitro is decent in the ring but thats his best asset by far. Not a good thing.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Batista really is better than Nitro.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Face it Holt Nitro sucks


Now when did you start hating Nitro? Pyro, Mac, Headliner, Cali and others have been getting on me for months. Its starts up again and you go with the majority, what you trying to look cool or something?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I enjoy Batista more than Nitro for the simple fact that Batista can DESTROY someone (like his match against Kennedy at GAB06), which is fun to watch. Nitro can't. But, Nitro does have potential to be a strong midcarder if he was used right and improved both in-ring and on the mic.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just posted in the SVR2008 thread. :$


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

IMO, Nitro is pretty entertaining in the ring, he just needs a lot of work outside the ring.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I like the banner. First time WWE actually used the Nitro gimmick to its potential.


Better made it a while ago


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

to tell the truth I like nitro I think he's pretty good I also like that breakdance into a leg drop he does.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I actually don't mind Johnny Nitro. He is a very good heel and his in ring skills are at least decent.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

http://www.emooil.com/


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Using a banner I haven't used in a very long time


*Love that one Holt. *


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Now when did you start hating Nitro? Pyro, Mac, Headliner, Cali and others have been getting on me for months. Its starts up again and you go with the majority, what you trying to look cool or something?


naw my dislike for Nitro started when he went solo, I just haven't been very vocal about it because I try to ignore him when he's on tv. I don't see how anyone could be a fan after that horrible press conference promo him & Melina had, I also don't find his in ring work impressive besides his finisher which looks impressive but shouldn't be a finisher


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like Nitro, Holt


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Love that one Holt. *


hey sabrina GS is wining 89-71.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Nitro and Melina catch way too much crap for that bad press conference. No material for them to work with at all and they were sent out there for 20 minutes. Outside of the top, top, top guys (Flair, Austin, Hogan, Rock, Hunter, Foley & maybe JBL), nobody could make that work.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Michael Buffer said:


> A match being called the match of the decade but an event of such magnitude that it might actually be, the match of the century.


He was referring to Hogan and Piper's non title match at Starrcade. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Warriors vs. Mavs. I hope to god Golden State takes out Dallas. They're the one team I feel that Phoenix can't beat.

If they beat the Lakers, of course.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

As a black man, Movement has to fit in somewhere with the rest of the nigs.:side:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth:Memo to DDMac. The Yankees Suck.  

Seriously, if they get swept again or lose 2 games to the Red Soxs, you guys are in deep shit.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Nitro and Melina catch way too much crap for that bad press conference. No material for them to work with at all and they were sent out there for 20 minutes. Outside of the top, top, top guys (Flair, Austin, Hogan, Rock, Hunter, Foley & maybe JBL), nobody could make that work.


they couldn't make it work even for a minute, I just find him bland & uninteresting with 0 mic skills, that promo is just the first thing that comes to mind when I think of him



Headliner said:


> As a black man, Movement has to fit in somewhere with the rest of the nigs.:side:


:side:

you like my sig


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He was referring to Hogan and Piper's non title match at Starrcade. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Michael Buffer rules.

FUCKING OVERTIME HOCKEY!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth:Memo to DDMac. The Yankees Suck.
> 
> Seriously, if they get swept again by the Red Soxs, you guys are in deep shit.


Aren't the Yanks the last in their division? I know they lost 6 straight.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching Warriors vs. Mavs. I hope to god Golden State takes out Dallas. They're the one team I feel that Phoenix can't beat.
> 
> If they beat the Lakers, of course.


Derek how many technical fouls in this game have been given total?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Bruce Buffer >>> Michael Buffer


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sabrina I listened to buckcherry and stone wall cherry there pretty good I got those songs on my ipod now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> Derek how many technical fouls in this game have been given total?


I don't know, I've been playing MLB 07 for the past hour or so.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> Aren't the Yanks the last in their division? I know they lost 6 straight.


7 straight after tonight's loss to the Soxs. Last place baby. There pitching sucks and for once in there lives, they might not be able to fix it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> naw my dislike for Nitro started when he went solo, I just haven't been very vocal about it because I try to ignore him when he's on tv. I don't see how anyone could be a fan after that horrible press conference promo him & Melina had, I also don't find his in ring work impressive besides his finisher which looks impressive but shouldn't be a finisher


The fact of the matter is that is the first time I ever seen you say anything bad about Nitro. Your timing makes you look like a sheep


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Smackdown's been pretty good so far.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

LC I finally got an entire Black Label Society CD on my computer.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't know, I've been playing MLB 07 for the past hour or so.


Dirk has one, Jerry has one, and Dallas head coach has one, but thats all i can remember.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> you like my sig


Almost


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth:Memo to DDMac. The Yankees Suck.
> 
> Seriously, if they get swept again or lose 2 games to the Red Soxs, you guys are in deep shit.


:sad: 

All I'm nervous about is Mo. If he just shows me a little something, we'll be alright. You don't need great pitching when you have a great closer and put up 8 a night.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Smackdown's been pretty good so far.


Smackdown is always good IMO, while Raw is really repetitive and segment heavy


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> 7 straight after tonight's loss to the Soxs. Last place baby. There pitching sucks and for once in there lives, they might not be able to fix it.


Yeah, and the funny part is that before the season started, there was all this talk about how A-Rod was going to do this year and if he likes being a Yankee, and now he's the only player they got that's really doing much.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Nitro 4 President :agree:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: Who's got the Oakland Raiders picking somebody stupid in the NFL Draft Saturday. Just pick Russell. You need a fucking QB.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Sabrina I listened to buckcherry and stone wall cherry there pretty good I got those songs on my ipod now.


*Great! Two totally different styles and I love them both.  Have you downloaded any Black Label Society yet?*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :sad:
> 
> All I'm nervous about is Mo. If he just shows me a little something, we'll be alright. You don't need great pitching when you have a great closer and put up 8 a night.


But you're closer doesn't matter when you're giving up 8 a night and only getting 4.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I hope the Lions pick someone stupid. I despise them and always enjoy laughing at their stupidity.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^Millen is fucking horrible.


AMPLine4Life said:


> But you're closer doesn't matter when you're giving up 8 a night and only getting 4.


The runs will come. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm not really following the NFL draft, I'm not to big into college football, so I have no idea who most of these people are. The only team I follow is my BSU Broncos.

Jeff, I don't know about the fouls, but it is obvious that the Mavs are completely shaken right now.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

DDMac said:


> :sad:
> 
> All I'm nervous about is Mo. If he just shows me a little something, we'll be alright. You don't need great pitching when you have a great closer and put up 8 a night.


He stuggled tonight again. He gave up 4 runs tonight and now his ERA is over 12.00. I think he will be fine in the long run but I don't expect him to be the lights out closer of the past. He will still be a solid closer but not a great closer like he was years ago.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> The fact of the matter is that is the first time I ever seen you say anything bad about Nitro. Your timing makes you look like a sheep



O, If I was actin like a sheep I would make it more obvious though, I seriously don't like him that much at all



Headliner said:


> Almost


am I missing something?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Ya. Hold on.


suck it 123 said:


> Nitro 4 President :agree:


You saw his 20 min boring conference. No way could he do that for four years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MVP busting out the Scottish champion to fight on SmackDown! = RATINGS

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Bruce Buffer >>> Michael Buffer


*WRONG*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Lions not firing Millen means another losing season is guaranteed.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm not really following the NFL draft, I'm not to big into college football, so I have no idea who most of these people are. The only team I follow is my BSU Broncos.
> 
> Jeff, I don't know about the fouls, but it is obvious that the Mavs are completely shaken right now.


yeah, the dallas coach is pissed, Dirk has 5 fouls, and GS has control of this whole game.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I hope the Lions pick someone stupid. I despise them and always enjoy laughing at their stupidity.


They got Matt Millen at the helm, so of course they will pick somebody stupid. How the fuck does that guy still have a job. Seriously.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I would give a fuck about the NFL Draft if it hadn't been talked about for 6 months and it didn't last 6 hours.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> MVP busting out the Scottish champion to fight on SmackDown! = RATINGS
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


The best part was his wig falling off, they just played it off like it was supposed to happen.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Great! Two totally different styles and I love them both.  Have you downloaded any Black Label Society yet?*


no which ones should I get?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I don't watch football.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I would give a fuck about the NFL Draft if it hadn't been talked about for 6 months and *it didn't last 6 hours*.


You mean 12 hours.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> O, If I was actin like a sheep I would make it more obvious though, I seriously don't like him that much at all


Yea well I still stand by my original accusation 



> MVP busting out the Scottish champion to fight on SmackDown! = RATINGS


Damn near anything MVP does= Ratings


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^Ya. Hold on.
> 
> You saw his 20 min boring conference. No way could he do that for four years.


Yea you're right...because he'd get re-elected and do it for 8 years instead.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I think Nas' rep power should be higher.

He has more rep, posts, and has been here longer than me, yet my power is said to be +46.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Porn Freak said:


> You mean 12 hours.


I was talking about just the 1st round.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I will only watch until Green Bay picks at #16.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> Yea you're right...because he'd get re-elected and do it for 8 years instead.


.....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I think Nas' rep power should be higher.
> 
> He has more rep, posts, and has been here longer than me, yet my power is said to be +46.


His is at +49, so he gives out more than you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I was at the ROH show tonight and I swiped one of Homicide's bandanna's :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I was at the ROH show tonight and I swiped one of Homicide's bandanna's :hb


HIAC?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea well I still stand by my original accusation
> 
> 
> 
> Damn near anything MVP does= Ratings


do as you please but The *ONLY* time he entertained me was when he beat the shit out of Crazy if they kept him in aggressive angle like that he might be close to decent

enough about him Headliner I'm still waiting


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I was at the ROH show tonight and I swiped one of Homicide's bandanna's :hb












How was the show? I heard Aries got obliterated by Morishima, to no suprise.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Derek said:


> *His is at +49*, so he gives out more than you.


Oops :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> His is at +49, so he gives out more than you.


His 'REP POWER 39' usertitle clearly made me think otherwise.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rep whores. Speaking of, I guess RedSilver is trying to red rep me everyday. He's did it 3 of the last 4 days. I guess I'm suppose to get mad and react right?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> His 'REP POWER 39' usertitle clearly made me think otherwise.


well, he was the last person to rep me last time I checked and I went from 5851 to 5900.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Rep whores. Speaking of, I guess RedSilver is trying to red rep me everyday. He's did it 3 of the last 4 days. I guess I'm suppose to get mad and react right?


do you want to red rep him?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Rep whores. Speaking of, I guess RedSilver is trying to red rep me everyday. He's did it 3 of the last 4 days. I guess I'm suppose to get mad and react right?


Smack that bitch up.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Rep whores. Speaking of, I guess RedSilver is trying to red rep me everyday. He's did it 3 of the last 4 days. I guess I'm suppose to get mad and react right?


Same:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Rep whores. Speaking of, I guess RedSilver is trying to red rep me everyday. He's did it 3 of the last 4 days. I guess I'm suppose to get mad and react right?


your are supposed to make a rant on how he keeps red repping you


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> .....


The segment was so good you could tell he'd easily get 2 terms.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Rep whores. Speaking of, I guess RedSilver is trying to red rep me everyday. He's did it 3 of the last 4 days. I guess I'm suppose to get mad and react right


Same :lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> J


Stop.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok I'm going to rep you diesel let's see if it's 39 or 49.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Stop.


:sad: 

K


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Stop.


I concur.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah. I'm not gonna red rep him. Or do anything at all. I guess he's just trying to piss off people and start stuff with people in the TTT thread. (Since he happened to do the same to Mac)


suck it 123 said:


> The segment was so good you could tell he'd easily get 2 terms.


..........


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Man, this HBK/HHH hype video before their SS02 match is amazing, makes the feud seem so awesome. Time to watch the match!

And McQueen, how was the show?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I will stop


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

He green repped me a few days back, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Nah. I'm not gonna red rep him. Or do anything at all. I guess he's just trying to piss off people and start stuff with people in the TTT thread. (Since he happened to do the same to Mac)


He hasn't red repped me. Maybe he's racist.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: The Miami Heat are going to get swept by the Chicago Bulls Sunday. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Man, this HBK/HHH hype video before their SS02 match is amazing, makes the feud seem so awesome. Time to watch the match!
> 
> And McQueen, how was the show?


That match defies the laws of humanity.


Unless, of course, HBK was lying about the severity of his back injury but Shawn Michaels would never do such a thing.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> That match defies the laws of humanity.
> 
> 
> Unless, of course, HBK was lying about the severity of his back injury but Shawn Michaels would never do such a thing.


Shawn doesn't lie, ever. After all, he's fuckin' Superman.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Headliner you get my points?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> That match defies the laws of humanity.
> 
> 
> Unless, of course, HBK was lying about the severity of his back injury but Shawn Michaels would never do such a thing.


God healed him.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Can someone tell me how a thread on Carlito turns into a TNA & WWE thing?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> God healed him.


Did God help him find his smile?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: The Miami Heat are going to get swept by the Chicago Bulls Sunday. :lmao


Shaq won't let that happen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Did God help him find his smile?


Yes.

I can see an argument for Michaels faking the injury but at the same time, why pull yourself out of the Attitude Era and lose all that cash?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bocob™ said:


> Headliner you get my points?


I'm going to rep you check how much rep points you have to see how much it went up by.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

MoveMent™ said:


> Can someone tell me how a thread on Carlito turns into a TNA & WWE thing?


Because people think if Carlito is fired by the WWE, he will go to TNA.

Vince doesn't want to fire Carlito because he doesn't want him to go to TNA.


So it turns into a TNA and WWE thing. I don't know for sure.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I'm going to rep you check how much rep points you have to see how much it went up by.


It is 49. My dumb ass calculated wrong. :sad:

I just got on my sister's case about low math grades. :lmao:$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> How was the show? I heard Aries got obliterated by Morishima, to no suprise.


That match was wierd it kinda sucked at first then then went overdrive towards the end and got fucking awesome. I wouldn't say Aries was obliverated but was a little outsized and was a total underdog.

Aries can Brainbuster that big bastard though it was awesome.
Spartan I just posted in the other wrestling section about the show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yes.
> 
> I can see an argument for Michaels faking the injury but at the same time, why pull yourself out of the Attitude Era and lose all that cash?


My theory is that he was hurt during the Attitude Era and his back healed later but by then he was pretty much out of the business and he didn't want to get back in.

The other theory is that the WWE was paying him the whole time he was injured and once his contract ran out he made the comeback.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> He hasn't red repped me. Maybe he's racist.


:no: You watching American Gladiator? Just went to commerical.


Diesel said:


> He green repped me a few days back, if I'm not mistaken.


Thats because you're a nice guy.


Bocob™ said:


> Headliner you get my points?


Ya!!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> Because people think if Carlito is fired by the WWE, he will go to TNA.
> 
> Vince doesn't want to fire Carlito because he doesn't want him to go to TNA.
> 
> ...


thats what I have been telling this idiot in my thread

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338743-what-do-you-think-will-happen-carlito.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :no: You watching American Gladiator? Just went to commerical.


I am now. The Warriors/Mavs game was a blowout.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

It's ok. 


49


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

MoveMent™ said:


> thats what I have been telling this idiot in my thread
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/338743-what-do-you-think-will-happen-carlito.html


He's a Adam Bomb fan, so he is a idiot.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> He's a Adam Bomb fan, so he is a idiot.


LOL, I concur


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wrath > Bryan Clark > Adam Bomb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> My theory is that he was hurt during the Attitude Era and his back healed later but by then he was pretty much out of the business and he didn't want to get back in.
> 
> The other theory is that the WWE was paying him the whole time he was injured and once his contract ran out he made the comeback.


He would have made more money wrestling during the era than what was on his contract though wouldn't he? 

It is kind of amazing that he had this horrible back injury and now years later he's one of the best workers on the roster. 

DC, find God and ask him for working legs.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: i g2g bye everyone


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He would have made more money wrestling during the era than what was on his contract though wouldn't he?
> 
> It is kind of amazing that he had this horrible back injury and now years later he's one of the best workers on the roster.
> 
> *DC, find God and ask him for working legs*.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He would have made more money wrestling during the era than what was on his contract though wouldn't he?
> 
> It is kind of amazing that he had this horrible back injury and now years later he's one of the best workers on the roster.
> 
> DC, find God and ask him for working legs.


He could have made more money but he would be spending 300 days a year on the road as opposed to getting money for sitting on his ass.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Thats because you're a nice guy.




Truth - There's a boxer on FNR3, who's called 'Goliath'. He's literally unstoppable if you play as him. He has like 100 power, and like 70 speed, it's great.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

As the boys from BTR said, Jesus healed HBK's back. While he was at it he put his spirit in HBK.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later Jeff.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He could have made more money but he would be spending 300 days a year on the road as opposed to getting money for sitting on his ass.


Yeah but Michaels has the passion to be the best. He can't be the best sitting on his ass.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like people that mark for wrestlers even though they haven't seen their matches.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but Michaels has the passion to be the best. He can't be the best sitting on his ass.


You underestimate how tough wrestling for the WWE is.


Plus, during that time, he trained the best.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
Your right Micheal's trained the one and only Lance Cade

Lance Cade 4 Life!!!!!



Diesel said:


> Truth - There's a boxer on FNR3, who's called 'Goliath'. He's literally unstoppable if you play as him. He has like 100 power, and like 70 speed, it's great.


Big fat redheaded guy? My friend has that game for PS3 I used him and he was great.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I like people that mark for wrestlers even though they haven't seen their matches.


I mark for Rikidozan.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I think I used up my favor when I died and was brought back to life.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Big fat redheaded guy? My friend has that game for PS3 I used him and he was great.


Did you watch HBK/Taker?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

After reading the results for the Memphis show with Hogan/Wight, I am convinced that with all the old wrestlers that were on the card, the arena must have reeked of Bengay.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: Everytime a Condemned commercial plays, they use different music


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He would have made more money wrestling during the era than what was on his contract though wouldn't he?
> 
> It is kind of amazing that he had this horrible back injury and now years later he's one of the best workers on the roster.
> *
> DC, find God and ask him for working legs.*


:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm in an incredibly good mood right now. Football is fun.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi gonna go see the condemned. I'm going to watch it this week end. wwe 24/7 had austins home video cause stone cold said so. wwe magazine had a special about austin it talked about the movie and it had some other stuff. I downloaded the tom green show with him I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> After reading the results for the Memphis show with Hogan/Wight, I am convinced that with all the old wrestlers that were on the card, the arena must have reeked of Bengay.


You heard about the 45 min ****3/4 classic that Brian Christopher and Buff Bagwell put on?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> You underestimate how tough wrestling for the WWE is.
> 
> 
> Plus, during that time, he trained the best.


Nah, I know (well, don't know) how tough it is but if I'm Michaels and my back really is fine and I can perform at the same level that I've always performed at (which I don't think he could and that's why he sat out) during the period where WWF was at its hottest and there was a lot of money to be made with matches against Austin, Foley, Taker, Rock, Trips, and others then I'm working. I don't think his back was as bad as made out to be but I do think that his back hurt and it restrained him from being "The Showstopper" and if Shawn Michaels can't go out there and be Shawn Michaels for more money, he might as well be Michael Hickenbottom (what a horrible last name) for some money.

True.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Big fat redheaded guy? My friend has that game for PS3 I used him and he was great.


Haha, yup. It's crazy how they make a fuckin' huge guy like that move like a welterweight.



> Truth: Everytime a Condemned commercial plays, they use different music


They should really just stick with 'You Don't Know'.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> trutH: i g2g bye everyone


Bye


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> You heard about the 45 min ****3/4 classic that Brian Christopher and Buff Bagwell put on?


Yeah. Bagwell used a very innovative idea and insulted the crowd so they would boo him more.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah. Bagwell used a very innovative idea and insulted the crowd so they would boo him more.


An individual two steps ahead of his time.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Derek said:


> After reading the results for the Memphis show with Hogan/Wight, I am convinced that with all the old wrestlers that were on the card, the arena must have reeked of Bengay.


Hey, what do you have against Bengay. I use it sometimes. But it does smells awful. Hey the Hogan/Big Show main event was only 10 minutes. That isn't a main event match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Haha, yup. It's crazy how they make a fuckin' huge guy like that move like a welterweight.


Tim Sylvia? :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Porn Freak said:


> Hey, what do you have against Bengay. I use it sometimes. But it does smells awful. Hey the Hogan/Big Show main event was only 10 minutes. That isn't a main event match.


It is in TNA.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> An individual two steps ahead of his time.


He could we not have seen that Airbrushed Overalls and Top hats would make a huge return in 2010.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Tim Sylvia? :side:


I watched his fight with Arlovski today from UFC 61...

....:argh:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That fight was really boring. Also I am off to bed goodnight everyone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> He could we not have seen that Airbrushed Overalls and Top hats would make a huge return in 2010.


And steroids!


Oh wait...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It is in TNA.


That is very true. What was the main event last night, 5 minutes are something like that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Later DC

I gotta make some gifs of American Gladiator.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Porn Freak said:


> That is very true. What was the main event last night, 5 minutes are something like that.


Angle/Sting was like 5 minutes. Christian/Sting was like 8.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Buff never hid that he used Steroids. What do you think he was referring to when he said "The Stuff"


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I gotta make some gifs of American Gladiator.


:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Later DC
> 
> I gotta make some gifs of American Gladiator.


Awesome.

My favorite guy from that show is the interviewer with the long hair that is almost a mullet, and his Tom Selleck mustache. He is the most 80's guy of all time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I wish I could post on this thread without the server screwing up.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: That fight was really boring. Also I am off to bed goodnight everyone.


Good night


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I wish I could post on this thread without the server screwing up.


Then the server problem is obviously all your fault.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I wish I could post on this thread without the server screwing up.


You must have a shitty server.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^

Lies!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm watching borat on my psp.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> ^^^
> 
> Lies!


Are you taking about me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Next on American Gladiators:

*THE ELIMINATOR!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Awesome.
> 
> My favorite guy from that show is the interviewer with the long hair that is almost a mullet, and his Tom Selleck mustache. He is the most 80's guy of all time.


LOL I know who.

These competitors are getting destroyed by the Gladiators. Especially on the men's side.

American Gladiators crowd > ECW crowd.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

SummerSlam 2002 HBK vs. HHH- ****1/4 or ****1/2

Awesome, awesome match, and the crowd was going insane for the last minute. Never, ever heard a crowd that into a match in the WWE, ever.

Time to watch the 1992 Royal Rumble for the first time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LOL I know who.
> 
> These competitors are getting destroyed by the Gladiators. Especially on the men's side.
> 
> American Gladiators crowd > ECW crowd.


lol, true. But I'm sure the crowd at the American Gladiators have some idea of who the Gladiators are.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If the American Gladiators with Rico comes on I want to watch it.

Rico = Ratings!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> If the American Gladiators with Rico comes on I want to watch it.
> 
> Rico = Ratings!


Did you watch HIAC yet?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor, poor Rico.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah I tired to post that I did earlier but it was taking 10 minutes to go through, It was a tremendous match and the whole Kane ending would have been awesome if I knew it wasn't coming.

Micheals bumped like a madman for taker, probably out of fear that Taker would have really hurt him if he hadn't sold.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> SummerSlam 2002 HBK vs. HHH- ****1/4 or ****1/2
> 
> Awesome, awesome match, and the crowd was going insane for the last minute. *Never, ever heard a crowd that into a match in the WWE, ever.*
> 
> Time to watch the 1992 Royal Rumble for the first time.


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ultimate Warrior/Hogan at WM 6 has the most enthusiastic crowd i've ever seen in a match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL I remember Rico being on American Gladiators.


Derek said:


> lol, true. But I'm sure the crowd at the American Gladiators have some idea of who the Gladiators are.


:agree:

Nitro > Johnny Nitro:side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Ultimate Warrior/Hogan at WM 6 has the most enthusiastic crowd i've ever seen in a match.


True, I shoulda been more specific; the match has to include _wrestlers_.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Nitro > Johnny Nitro:side:


More charisma and better mic skills.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mick Foley winning the WWF title owns them all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Better appeal too

:lmao dude in the red hit that wall hard as hell.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :lmao dude in the red it that wall hard as hell.


I thought he was knocked out at first.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I now own the whole Fifth Year Festival


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.vidilife.com/video_play_179731_WWF_Mick_Foley_wins_FIRST_WWF_Title_with_help_from.htm


That may be the loudest pop ever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> I thought he was knocked out at first.


I thought so too. The young man showed courage!

Time to look up American Gladiators in google.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.vidilife.com/video_play_179731_WWF_Mick_Foley_wins_FIRST_WWF_Title_with_help_from.htm
> 
> 
> That may be the loudest pop ever.


Especially when Austin's music hit. The crowd went fucking nuts.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*whoohoo how about them Warriors? *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *whoohoo how about them Warriors? *


I hope they knock off the Mavs, I want my Suns to have a better chance of making the Finals.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *whoohoo how about them Warriors? *


Ultimate Warrior > Ikari Warriors > Low Ki's "Way of the Warrior" > Golden State Warriors


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Ultimate Warrior > Ikari Warriors > Low Ki's "Way of the Warrior" > Golden State Warriors


You think Ultimate Warrior is better than Low Ki's "Way of the Warrior"?

BTW, I heard there was a guy in the pre-show named 'Dingo Warrior'. I thought that was funny because it was Ultimate Warriors name in WCCW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ultimate Warrior > Low Ki


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Me too Derek... I love rooting for the underdog. 

King McQueen, there's simply no way to argue against your point... *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I missed a little bit of the Pre-Show and just caught the end of that match didn't catch the guys names, but I think I high fived "Dingo Warrior" then.

Truth: Jack Evans did a crazy highspot in the 4 way and threw up post match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Ultimate Warrior > Low Ki


Pssh, Warrior can't stand agains the *KI KRUSHER~!!!!1!!11!!!!1!!*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Pssh, Warrior can't stand agains the *KI KRUSHER~!!!!1!!11!!!!1!!*


Warrior would no sell it and give Low Ki the splash of doom.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi RedSilver


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Warrior would no sell it and give Low Ki the splash of doom.


True 


EDIT- Fuck RedSilver.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Pssh, Warrior can't stand agains the *KI KRUSHER~!!!!1!!11!!!!1!!*


Delirious' Bizzaro Driver > Low Ki's Ki Krusher despite the fact they are the same move.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Hi RedSilver


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Delirious' Bizzaro Driver > Low Ki's Ki Krusher despite the fact they are the same move.


Well duh, It's Delirious. I mark for him and his awesome promos.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Delirious was a lot of fun in the 4 way tonight.

Truth: I actually real enjoy Delirious' work a lot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> True
> 
> 
> EDIT- Fuck RedSilver.


Don't say that. We need someone to keep our toilets working.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Delirious is a comedy wrestler, but he does have talent and most of his comedy spots don't seem forced like other comedy wrestlers.

My bad Headliner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Ultimate Warrior > Delerious


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: 7:14 am, officially my earliest post ever.

Going to Hastings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The Ultimate Warrior > Delerious


Both of them give promos that can be hard to understand. Warrior didn't try to be funny on purpose, he just was.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Delirious spoke more english than normal tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Delirious spoke more english than normal tonight.


He needs to speak in more gibberish. If I can understand more than half of what he is saying, than he isn't doing his job.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Ultimate Warrior > Ric Flair


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The Ultimate Warrior > Ric Flair


Now that's crossing the line.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Refuse, watch The Crow yet? *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> He needs to speak in more gibberish. If I can understand more than half of what he is saying, than he isn't doing his job.


Nah it was actually pretty funny cause he was trying to match Erick Steven's power for power and wasn't having much success. It worked to actually know what he was saying, he did cut a jibberish promo on Rocky Romero though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Ultimate Warrior > Ric Flair


Nacho Man > Warrior


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Now that's crossing the line.


I stand by my statement.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I stand by my statement.


Then you will choke on your lies.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Hey all


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Then you will choke on your lies.


I'd type a response to this like Warrior cut promos but honestly I'm too tired.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Knightmace.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

sup


edit- aw, my goal was to have you go warrior promo on me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Truth: Hey all


Change your usertitle plz.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Someone change their usertitle to 'Diesel is the best!'

plz.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- dead tired, so I'm going to have to call it a night earlier than usual.

good night all.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Truth: Hey all


Hi


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey guys night Derek.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Frankie thanks again I repped you and gave you a gift.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Later Derek.


Diesel said:


> Someone change their usertitle to 'Diesel is the best!'
> 
> plz.


Tell Jeff that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey DG, nite Derek.

Diesel is the best that goes without saying.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Id do it but i get the feeling that if i changed my user title to Diesel is the Best id just get shit.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Later Derek.
> 
> Tell Jeff that.


Jeff will never change his 'pool god' usertitle. :lmao



McQueen said:


> Diesel is the best that goes without saying.


wepped~!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a top contender in a lot of things


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Ultimate Warrior > Master DG


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Jeff will never change his 'pool god' usertitle. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> wepped~!!


Tell him that you'll play him in pool under one condition. If you win, he has to change it. Otherwise your never playing him again.


> Id do it but i get the feeling that if i changed my user title to Diesel is the Best id just get shit.


?


----------



## Red Flag (Aug 5, 2006)

Truth: NasJayz is very generous, and is a good guy for WF to have.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Ultimate Warrior > Red Flag


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Master DG™ said:


> .


Embarrassed?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Ultimate Warrior > Diesel


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Tell him that you'll play him in pool under one condition. If you win, he has to change it. Otherwise your never playing him again.
> 
> ?


I like your plan, good sir.

I'd change the stipulation a bit, though. Instead of "Diesel is the best", I'd make him put "I'm Diesel's bitch", in big capital letters, with a few exclamation points for added touch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Ultimate Warrior > Diesel


WRONG!


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Embarrassed?


A little .


----------



## Red Flag (Aug 5, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Ultimate Warrior > Red Flag


Ew. I feel dirty.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Ultimate Warrior > McQueen


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Ultimate Warrior > McQueen


WRONG AGAIN!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Warrior's greater than WF itself.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Red Flag (Aug 5, 2006)

Spiderman > WF


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm craving another Warrior like post from WCW.

Book it, uhhh....WCW. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Ultimate Warrior > My Ultimate Warrior posts


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm here. Hi everyone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ultimate Warrior > taco's


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Warrior Rules


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That hotel nude seen in borat is so sick.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That Warrior Forever picture is now my new desktop.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Ultimate Warrior > NastyNas


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The Ultimate Warrior > NastyNas


If it's in the truth thread, it must be true.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

.......


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Im sailing away, set an open course for the virgin sea
Ive got to be free, free to face the life thats ahead of me
On board, Im the captain, so climb aboard
Well search for tomorrow on every shore
And Ill try, oh lord, Ill try to carry on

I look to the sea, reflections in the waves spark my memory
Some happy, some sad
I think of childhood friends and the dreams we had
We live happily forever, so the story goes
But somehow we missed out on that pot of gold
But well try best that we can to carry on

A gathering of angels appeared above my head
They sang to me this song of hope, and this is what they said
They said come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me
Come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me

I thought that they were angels, but to my surprise
They climbed aboard their starship and headed for the skies
Singing come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me
Come sail away, come sail away
Come sail away with me


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd fuck his daughter when she turns 18


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

_____


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The Eric Cartman version is much better.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Eric Cartman version is much better.


Swear to God, I was just about to post that. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cartman's version of Come Sail Away is awesome.


Edit - Jesus, me too


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sharks play red wings on tomorrow game 2 hope sharks win. 


I'm off to bed good night.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Good night Frankie.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm just better than you guys.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chef Aid album > All


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The Red Wings will dominate the Sharks.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

AC/DC > Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I don't like AC/DC.

Truth - Watching this week's ECW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm just better than most you guys.


Fixed


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Fixed


Yeah, JDL has me beat


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm just better than most *of* you guys.
> 
> 
> Headliner said:
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Tim Sylvia's better than AMP.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, JDL has me beat


......I'm speechless.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I'm going because I am hungry, and I feel like eating... You know... Food.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Tim Sylvia's better than AMP.


EVERYONE is better than Sylvia. Plus I've met Randy Couture so I win.

That was the point K


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm breathless...


Well not really. *


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I was just red repped by RS, or whatever. :lmao

What will I ever do, with like, 4 less rep points? 

Time to whip out the ol' -23 action.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Give em one for me! He has red repped me every single day since I was unbanned when he hasn't even posted.



Truth: That is a hot sig Sabrina :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I was just red repped by RS, or whatever. :lmao
> 
> What will I ever do, with like, 4 less rep points?
> 
> Time to whip out the ol' -23 action.


You'll rep me an apologize for calling Sylvia better or I'll warn you.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Woah, he just red repped me then.

RUN FOR THE HILLLLLLSSSS!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I must have pissed off RedSilver a bit, he's red repped me twice in two days.

EDIT - Well maybe I'm not the only one.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Big Tim Tim is better than you, though?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya. He's pretty much red repping most people in the TTT thread just to do it and possibly "start something" since he has nothing better to do. "And the site is boring for him". It would be great if the plumber actually posted in this thread instead of spying in. I see him anyway:flip


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Big Tim Tim is better than you, though?


Die. I hope Serra haunts you in your sleep.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I was just red repped by RS, or whatever. :lmao
> 
> What will I ever do, with like, 4 less rep points?
> 
> Time to whip out the ol' -23 action.



*lol I still owe someone a red rep but I can't ever find a post by the lucky lil bastard *


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/315158-wf-work-out-corner-9.html

Few posts by RS there, if anyone's interested. 



> Die. I hope Serra haunts you in your sleep.


Tim Sylvia > Randy Couture. Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Give em one for me! He has red repped me every single day since I was unbanned when he hasn't even posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Truth: That is a hot sig Sabrina :side:


He's probably scared to post because every time he does, somebody owns him so bad that he's banned.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/315158-wf-work-out-corner-9.html
> 
> Few posts by RS there, if anyone's interested.
> 
> ...


UFC 68 says your wrong.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Big Tim totally dominated that fight for 25 minutes. Bad judging.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

IT'S A PSYCHO-BILLY FREAKOUT!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Has there ever been a movie better than Anaconda? *


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes.

Snakes on a Plane.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I have had it with these motherfuckin' snakes, on this motherfuckin' plane.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Truth: That is a hot sig Sabrina :side:


*thanks.  *


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Best scene in Snakes on a Plane was easily the sex scene.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh yeah I forgot about Snakes on a Plane... there's also the sequal to Anaconda... Anacondas... But it didn't have J Lo and Ice Cube so it obviously sucks. *


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I've yet to see the movie Snakes on a plane, actually. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *oh yeah I forgot about Snakes on a Plane... there's also the sequal to Anaconda... Anacondas... But it didn't have J Lo and Ice Cube so it obviously sucks. *


Anything with Ice Cube gets an automatic thumbs up.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Anything with Ice Cube gets an automatic thumbs up.


*Ice Cube > Vin Diesel < J Lo*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Anything with Tim Sylvia gets an automatic thumbs up.


Agreed.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *oh yeah I forgot about Snakes on a Plane... there's also the sequal to Anaconda... Anacondas... But it didn't have J Lo and Ice Cube so it obviously sucks. *



The sequel was the biggest load of shit ever. Like, there was fuckin' snake orgy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NCK said:


> The sequel was the biggest load of shit ever. Like, there was fuckin' snake orgy.


*Snake orgies don't do well when there's no J Lo or Ice Cube around... *


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I dunno, I was pretty turned on.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCK said:


> I dunno, I was pretty turned on.


:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I've yet to see the movie Snakes on a plane, actually. :$


You're not missing out on much :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I sat through that whole movie just so I could see him say "I've had it with these motherfucking snakes on this motherfucking plane". That's really the only reason I watched it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Made some MVP vs Benoiot GIFs.

MVP doing Basketball and Soccer actions = Ratings.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Here!

Truth: AMP's Ric Flair in the girl thread in anything was priceless. :lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I'm becoming a bigger and bigger MVP fan .


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I'm becoming a bigger and bigger MVP fan .


I thought he was OK until I seen his WM match with Benoit. That changed my mind.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

RaS said:


> I thought he was OK until I seen his WM match with Benoit. That changed my mind.


Yeah their series of matches have been top notch. I dont think its just because of Beniot either. I think MVP has alot of ring talent that he couldnt show in squash matches or against Kane.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - It's 2:30 AM, and I'm still up, and on the computer.

God, I love weekends.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

BARREL ROLL.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Might go out somewere soon.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - It's my Birthday today.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

:hb to j20.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - :hb to j20.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I need 5 rep points to get to 2000 :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

j20 said:


> Truth - It's my Birthday today.


Happy Birthday. 

Truth: I just posted some diva gifs from SmackDown.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

:hb Man Tom Green is a funny mofo.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - New sig. :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - New sig. :side:


Who's that in the middle?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - New sig. :side:


LOL! :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Who's that in the middle?


You poor little American.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You poor little American.


 I'm sure I'm not the only American who doesn't know. At least I hope I'm not. :$


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not American, and I don't know.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

NCK said:


> I'm not American, and I don't know.


Are you a Brit?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Someone tell me for God sakes. I'm going to be thinking about it all night.


----------



## MIZ (Aug 8, 2006)

Eugene's new attire:









DG's new attire:









Ide mark and he likes it, so im happy. 2 minutes of work, Meh


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

RaS said:


> Are you a Brit?



Australian. It isn't Chelsea's manager is it?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Role Model now officially has the best sig on this entire forum. Yes, my decision is the official decision :side:

:hb j20 

Truth - I'll be cheering for United tonight.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Someone tell me for God sakes. I'm going to be thinking about it all night.


Jose Mourinho

Manager of Chelsea FC and he was in the front row of Raw in London.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Miz's new attire.


----------



## MIZ (Aug 8, 2006)

Bravo, paint has now gone Pro you know.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Soccer talk always kills the entertainment of this thread.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Soccer talk always kills the entertainment of this thread.


We weren't talking about Football much, just about RM's sig which has more to do with wrestling anyway.


----------



## MIZ (Aug 8, 2006)

Football is tackling and passing, not...that other thing ~_~ :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Soccer is for people who couldn't make the footy team.

:$


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

No.

Soccer is superior to Rugby.

Truth: Gord repped me in the wwf thread :shocked:


----------



## MIZ (Aug 8, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Soccer is for people who couldn't make the footy team.
> 
> :$


Football is based off Soccer :$:$:$ 

NRLandNFL>ALL>Soccer i think that about covers it. ALF fits in there somewere near soccer i think.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Soccer is for people who couldn't make the footy team.
> 
> :$



Best quote of the month.
Union>League>All>AFL>Soccer


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Soccer is for people who couldn't make the footy team.
> 
> :$


That's so very true. Especially in Victoria. But it's great when your really into it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Speaking of soocer, we didn't play today cause of the rain


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You're all idiots. 

Football(soccer) > NRL > AFL.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Jose Mourinho
> 
> Manager of Chelsea FC and *he was in the front row of Raw in London*.


Oh yeah, I remember now.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - I am watching 2006 TNA iMPACTS

2006 iMPACTS > 2007 iMPACTS


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> You're all idiots.
> 
> Football(soccer) > NRL > AFL.



Thats blasphemy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm watching some ol' school Criminal Intent on TV1.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Master DG™ said:


> Thats blasphemy.


NRL and AFL suck.

I liked NRL at a time, but haven't watched it for the longest time. It sucked so bad that they gave tickets away for free.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Your dead to me.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

AFL > NRL :agree:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Master DG™ said:


> Your dead to me.


So is the team I actually support.

You can guess pretty easily.

NRL sucks, end of.

The 'Footy Show' is the only good thing.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I hate GayFL with a passion, but to me it's better than soccer (I don't know why). NRL I am not that interested in anymore, like I'll watch if I flick past it but I won't set time aside to watch them every week. And I only really enjoy watching the Warratahs play. But it's awesome to watch international Rugby. International NRL blows.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

NRL is awesome its acctually really good this year last year was good cause we won the premier. Union is better though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

International soccer > all.

Gay League (A league) blows.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> You're all idiots.
> 
> Football(soccer) > NRL > AFL.


I'm not an idiot 

Football > NHL > NBA/NBL > AFL > NFL > Everything else > Rugby.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Gay League (A league) blows.


I kill you :side:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I'm not an idiot
> 
> Rugby > NHL > NBA/NBL > AFL > NFL > Everything else > Soccer.



Fixed .


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I kill you :side:


But it's true. It sucks.

Nothing can beat EPL.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I'm feeling tense.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

My order is NFL > NHL > NBA > MLB > Union > NRL > Soccer = GayFL.

:$ I'm a bit of a yank when it comes to sport.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

The A League Grand Final was embarrassing. Jets should have been there ahead of Adelaide, as the Jets previously beat Melbourne 4-0.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The whole A League is embarrassing.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

True Story.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It's alright. EPL is obviously going to be better though. 

Anyone going to be watching the Cricket tonight?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> But it's true. It sucks.
> 
> Nothing can beat EPL.


A-League and MLS are the best league's in the World because of the behind the scene's organisation. The lack of ristrictions have made other world wide leagues boring as fuck, eg Scottish Premier League.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd never even heard of that league till about a year or so ago.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I'd never even heard of that league till about a year or so ago.


It wasn't actually a 'promoted' league till last year.

I'll watch the cricket probaly.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd never even heard of that league till about a year or so ago.


It's because it's only been around for 2 years (well technically 3 years but only 2 years of competition).

You guys will love it when Adrian Leijer and Nathan Burns are gracing the Premier League.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> A-League and MLS are the \worst league's in the World because of the behind the scene's organisation. The lack of ristrictions have made other world wide leagues boring as naked women, eg Scottish Premier League.



Fixed again


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

I will probably be watching the cricket tonight, should be Australia's first competitive game


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - It's lame how the Bentleigh Greens were relegated. I really want to start supporting the VPL but my local team is historically associated with Liverpool and as an Arsenal supporter I wouldn't be welcome there.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

We will still dominate though I suspect.

It's kind of boring watching them kill everyone.

I'm not complaining though


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Evolution said:


> We will still dominate though I suspect.
> 
> It's kind of boring watching them kill everyone.
> 
> I'm not complaining though


Malinga, Vaas, Murali, Jayasuria, Jayawardnene, Sangakarra

They have the good players but they all need to play good to beat THE MIGHTY AUSTRALIAN TEAM!!!


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Gooooo Ricky Ponting sorry guys .


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: My computer is really fucking up at the moment.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Show it some love.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*shudder*

I just got the wrong mental image. But then again, was there ever a right mental image to that.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

:$ No.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Watching SportsCenter.

Good morning everyone.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

G'mornin'

I'm drinking coffee...as always.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I'm going to bed. Good night everyone 

I'll rep everyone before I leave. *shrug*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

watching nas videos


----------



## Undertaker777 (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth - Watching Undertaker vs Austin on some raw in 1999


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Truth: I'm waiting for the NFL Draft to come on.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - Just sent MoveMent™ a gift


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Just got up and about to go to Best-Buy.


----------



## Undertaker777 (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth - Backlash should have one more match


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Truth - Just sent MoveMent™ a gift


Truth: just sent you one back


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I finally have a user title that I'm gonna stick with for a while.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^I've had my usertitle for several weeks now 


Undertaker777 said:


> Truth - Backlash should have one more match


Nah, another amtch would take time away from the MVP/Benoit match. They need an ample amount of time to steal the show


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

truth - Fucking happy.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> truth - Fucking happy.


Who or what brought on this jubilation?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

what does jubilation mean


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I just found every Nas Music video in High ass quality with no logos on them:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Undertaker777 (Nov 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Nah, another amtch would take time away from the MVP/Benoit match. They need an ample amount of time to steal the show


I agree,MVP vs Beniot needs alot of time but they could take away time
from lashley vs mcmahons and umaga and add in a match but they most likely will give if alot of time. :no:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I can't wait for tonight. I'm hangin' out with this girl I'm really into, and possibly lookin' to make my move.

I rarely spell out words that end in i-n-g. *shrug*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I can't wait for tonight. I'm hangin' out with this girl I'm really into, and possibly lookin' to make my move.
> 
> I rarely spell out words that end in i-n-g. *shrug*


good for you


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks 

I just stumbled upon an Alex Shelley WWE tryout match against Simon Dean on Heat. It was pretty good.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I wish I had a DVD burner :sad:


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Just got new baseball kleets and batting gloves.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Who or what brought on this jubilation?


Man Utd won and Chelsea lost, Its nothing you will care about :$.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

POD said:


> Man Utd won and Chelsea lost, Its nothing you will care about :$.


Correction: Chelsea drew 

Now a point at City Stadium will give you the Premiership.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey all, how are you today?

Has anybody seen Hot Fuzz?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Chase360 said:


> Hey all, how are you today?
> 
> Has anybody seen Hot Fuzz?


I have it on my computer, I plan on watching it tommorow, hope it's good. I've heard it's hilarious.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm debating on whether or not to close the Orton thread in the TNA section.

Truth: Watching the NFL Draft until hockey comes on.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm debating on whether or not to close the Orton thread in the TNA section.
> 
> Truth: Watching the NFL Draft until hockey comes on.


didn't you already close one


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I have it on my computer, I plan on watching it tommorow, hope it's good. I've heard it's hilarious.


I might see it tonight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> didn't you already close one


Yeah but that had no substance. This one is off to a good start but I think I'll close it anyway because it's not like he's been released or his contract is coming up. He's just fucking up, something he's done his whole career, and he's still with the company.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to Backlash tomorrow, even though it will very predictable.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but that had no substance. This one is off to a good start but I think I'll close it anyway because it's not like he's been released or his contract is coming up. He's just fucking up, something he's done his whole career, and he's still with the company.


He's definitely not leaving cause Vince doesn't want anyone going to TNA, If TNA didn't exist him & Carlito would be long gone

Truth: going to watch my friend do some karate


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'm really looking forward to Backlash tomorrow, even though it will very predictable.


So am I. First WWE PPV (non WM) I may actually buy since forever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cena dropping the belt will make the show worth buying on DVD for me.

But as we all know, that isn't going to happen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Cena dropping the belt will make the show worth buying on DVD for me.
> 
> But as we all know, that isn't going to happen.


"Anything can happen in the World Wrestling Federation" 

Too bad that was the World Wrestling Federation


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: If Cena dropped the title it would be like Christmas in April for me.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Winner, and still WWE champion, John Cena!

Even if he loses the title, he'll just win it back in like 2-3 months more than likely.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I just learned that The White Stripes will be coming here.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Winner, and still WWE champion, John Cena!
> 
> Even if he loses the title, he'll just win it back in like 2-3 months more than likely.


And if he loses it will be to Edge and I'm not dying to see them feud again after last year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather Orton took the belt than see Edge/Cena again.



Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Winner, and still WWE champion, John Cena!
> 
> *Even if he loses the title, he'll just win it back in like 2-3 months more than likely.*


Right now, I'd take that.



I can see it now, me half asleep, 4 in the morning and Cena with the belt as the whole crowd boo's and me saying to myself 'why the fuck do I bother?'.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Hope I can find a good stream for backlash


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Lions just drafted another wide reciever :lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Calvin Johnson is going to be a beast in the NFL.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brady Quinn has a hott girlfriend. Not as hott as his sister though.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi everybody. How are you all?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao they passed on Quinn


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching the Draft


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I think the Browns may be dumber than the Lions :lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Same Brye it's the best Sports draft IMO.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Same Brye it's the best Sports draft IMO.


Yeah. definatly

Nice banner


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

*Truth;* i think im possibly the most hungover person on the entire planet right now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Same Brye it's the best Sports draft IMO.


It would be better if the 1st round didn't last 6 hours. I'm watching until the Panthers pick and then I don't care.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Lions are unbelievable dumbasses.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Tampa Bay has to be pissed. They wanted either Johnson or Thomas and both are gone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It would be better if the 1st round didn't last 6 hours. I'm watching until the Panthers pick and then I don't care.


Yeah, they give them way too much time


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The draft would be so much more exciting if teams weren't allowed to pick offensive linemen in the first round.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - WholeDamShow just repped me saying "please green rep back". What should I do?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks Brye

To AMP I agree the time limit should be 5 minutes 15 is to damn long.

Calvin Johnson is a great pick for the Lions WCW all they need a QB and they could get a great one in the second round with Trent Edwards.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - WholeDamShow just repped me saying "please green rep back". What should I do?


red rep?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Thanks Brye
> 
> To AMP I agree the time limit should be 5 minutes 15 is to damn long.
> 
> Calvin Johnson is a great pick for the Lions WCW all they need a QB and they could get a great one in the second round with Trent Edwards.


They should have gotten Quinn. The last three receivers they drafted were all "can't miss picks" and look what happened to them.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Roy Williams is actually really good. They did need a QB alot more than another reciever though.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> red rep?


 Well, I'm not a mean guy, so I duno. If I do red rep, he'll send loads of PMs saying "WHY DID YOU RED REP ME?", "WHY DID YOU GIVE ME MINUS 8?" and "YOU'RE A B*****D!" etc...:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keyshawn calling Chris Wienke nothing = ratings.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> They should have gotten Quinn. The last three receivers they drafted were all "can't miss picks" and look what happened to them.


I understand that but I can't blame them for taking CJ over Quinn that's a hard player to pass up on more so than Quinn with other great QB's left on the board that will slip to the second round.

Gaines Adams to Tampa 

lol Keyshawn is the man "He's no Julius Peppers"


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Well, I'm not a mean guy, so I duno. If I do red rep, he'll send loads of PMs saying "WHY DID YOU RED REP ME?", "WHY DID YOU GIVE ME MINUS 8?" and "YOU'RE A B*****D!" etc...:$


lol, don't do anything then...


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> lol, don't do anything then...


 or shall I report him. Doesn't that count as spam?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Roy Williams is actually really good. They did need a QB alot more than another reciever though.


Yeah, but instead of Rodgers they could have picked Andre Johnson, Terrance Newman, Byron Leftwich, or Troy Polamalu and instead of Mike WIlliams they could have picked Demarcus Ware, Shawne Merriman, or Jammal Brown.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keyshawn putting over Peppers = ratings.

The Lions should take my boy James Pickney in the later rounds.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> or shall I report him. Doesn't that count as spam?


No shouldn't think so.
Just ignore them.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Matt Millen is the Vince Russo of the NFL so what do you expect?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Matt Millen is the Vince Russo of the NFL so what do you expect?


That would imply that he actually had some success in the past.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Good point,Fine then he is like Zandig.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Good point,Fine then he is like Zandig.


Nah, Millen is killing the fans, not the players.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

All this draft talk is going right over my head


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Exams start on Monday.

PANIC!~11!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't see why so many people have to watch the draft.  

There's no action in it so why not just read the results later? *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't see why so many people have to watch the draft.  *
> 
> *There's no action in it so why not just read the results later? *


I don't watch the whole thing or crazy about it, I flick to other stuff too. I usually go back when an actual pick is made

Sabrina, Sup? Haven't talked to you in a while


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

The NFL Draft is the shit I just like to see where everyone goes also I like player hating Mel Kiper.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't see why so many people have to watch the draft.
> 
> There's no action in it so why not just read the results later? *


same here.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't see why so many people have to watch the draft.
> 
> There's no action in it so why not just read the results later? *


There's plenty of highlight videos.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> The NFL Draft is the shit I just like to see where everyone goes also I like player hating Mel Kiper.


Mel Kiper's hair = ratings.

:lmao Quinn's girlfriend has the look on her face like "I thought you said you were a top 5 pick"


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

There is nothing better on right now and I am only watching until Green Bay picks anyway.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mel Kiper's hair = ratings.
> 
> :lmao Quinn's girlfriend has the look on her face like "I thought you said you were a top 5 pick"


Maybe she wishes she was with AJ Hawk to he was a top 5 pick.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMP I heard on Panthers Huddle that this could be Kipers last NFL draft on ESPN I hope not. 

Fuck the Skins just got a beast in Landry.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Maybe she wishes she was with AJ Hawk to he was a top 5 pick.


A catfight between Quinn's girlfriend and Quinn's sister would be a great time killer between picks.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I would love it if Peterson slipped to #16 for Green Bay but that won't happen.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I wouldn't be lost, if I watched football. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> AMP I heard on Panthers Huddle that this could be Kipers last NFL draft on ESPN I hope not.
> 
> Fuck the Skins just got a beast in Landry.


That would be lame. Kiper is the NFL draft. How am I going to know what my team needs in the 5th round unless Kiper tells me?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Repping everyone so I can rep Diesel :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZxNeFLuY98
:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey Brye.  I'm doing good. Hope you are too. Thanks for asking. 

The NFL draft draws in some major ratings.. that surprises me lol*


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't see why so many people have to watch the draft.
> 
> There's no action in it so why not just read the results later? *


Well its like WWE fans watching the best wrestlers from OVW get called up to the main roster and put on one of the three shows. A big difference is that this draft isn't staged


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It draws in major ratings because of the time of day it's on. There really is nothing better to watch at noon on a Saturday.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Good pick up for the Vikings.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Soooooooooo booooooooooored....not sure what to do.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Well its like WWE fans watching the best wrestlers from OVW get called up to the main roster and put on one of the three shows. A big difference is that this draft isn't staged


*I think it would be more like watching a Vinny Mac press conference where he's announcing who he's calling up from OVW..  I'm sure some wrestling fans would love to watch that.. *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I just watched "The Immortal" Hulk Hogan beat Paul "The Great" White. What a classic that was.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I just watched "The Immortal" Hulk Hogan beat Paul "The Great" White. What a classic that was.


Where did you get it from?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I think it would be more like watching a Vinny Mac press conference where he's announcing who he's calling up from OVW..  I'm sure some wrestling fans would love to watch that.. *


I'd watch that.


:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.appealtv.com/79_hulk_hogan_in_the_main_event_at_the_fedexforum


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I think it would be more like watching a Vinny Mac press conference where he's announcing who he's calling up from OVW..  I'm sure some wrestling fans would love to watch that.. *


ha, pretty much the same

This monday's Heroes is going to be great


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am looking forward to Heroes as well Holt.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.appealtv.com/79_hulk_hogan_in_the_main_event_at_the_fedexforum


Thanks


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

As am i


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Micheal Vick looked high as hell during the NFL Draft Preshow.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

How long does it take these so called "Heroes" to save the world? If it takes them more than 24 hours, they suck.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Micheal Vick looked high as hell during the NFL Draft Preshow.


IT WAS JUST A WATER BOTTLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Truth- Bryan Danielson could save the world in three hours.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How long does it take these so called "Heroes" to save the world? If it takes them more than 24 hours, they suck.


Peter Petrelli > Jack Bower


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I'm gonna head out. see ya


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wow, Hulk didn't come close to selling out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Peter Petrelli > Jack Bower


:ns 

Lax speaks the truth. Danielson would put that bad guy in a headlock and the world would stop and watch in amazement of how great he is. The show would do better ratings than Heroes as well even though the whole hour consists of a Danielson headlock.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> IT WAS JUST A WATER BOTTLE!!!!!!!!!!


lol I laughed when he got boo's from the crowd.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hogan looked BAD. Thank god that wasn't at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MOTYC.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Hogan could hardly climb to the middle turnbuckle for the 10 punches.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

At least it was funny to watch. The arena was like 25% full tops :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He botched the big boot. How could two guys that have wrestled each other thousands of times botch something that simple?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He botched the big boot. How could two guys that have wrestled each other thousands of times botch something that simple?


Hogan can't get his damn leg up anymore.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :ns
> 
> Lax speaks the truth. Danielson would put that bad guy in a headlock and the world would stop and watch in amazement of how great he is. The show would do better ratings than Heroes as well even though the whole hour consists of a Danielson headlock.


Pa-lease, this guy could beat Danielson in 5 seconds flat


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sylar would beat Danielson in 3 seconds.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 

Truth - If the Texans don't pick up a good QB, (such as Brady Quinn) they will once again do terrible.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Pa-lease, this guy could beat Danielson in 5 seconds flat


What a bitch, he needs special powers :no:

All Bryan Danielson needs is The Final Countdown and he's unstoppable.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> Sylar would beat Danielson in 3 seconds.


:lmao 

yep then he would consume his technical powers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mikro Crocop once tapped to the Cattle Mutilation.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Why does it take the Dolphins the entire 15 fucking minutes to take Brady Quinn?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why does it take the Dolphins the entire 15 fucking minutes to take Brady Quinn?


SWERVE~!~!~!~!~~~!~!~!~!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Why are teams such fucktards on this day? And they wonder why they're picking this high.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd mark out if Brady Quinn fell to the Packers.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> SWERVE~!~!~!~!~~~!~!~!~!


Vince Russo booked the draft.

Brady Quinn is going to lose a lot of money and his girlfriend by the end of the day.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

There is no way the Texans will pass up Quinn...

However, they past up R Bush last year, so who knows.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He will at least fall to Buffalo at 12. Houston just got Matt Schaub and San Francisco has Alex Smith.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Joe Thomas should be picked soon...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There's always some poor sap that falls a long way and ESPN has the cameras on him the whole show. Cue Brady Quinn.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Joe Thomas was already picked third by Cleveland.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Joe Thomas was already picked third by Cleveland.


O snap! I didn't even see that..


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I am watching the NFL Draft right now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He falls further.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Dear god..


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

If he goes past Stl. then he's going to fall pretty damn far.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

who got picked so far in the NFL draft?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

If he went to Stl Rams, that would be pretty sweet, yet, they have Bulger so I doubt they would pick him up.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : hello!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> who got picked so far in the NFL draft?


10 former College players.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm still waiting for Patrick Willis and Leon Hall to be drafted. 

Willis is a beast.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 10 former College players.


mind telling me their names and who they went to?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao


Well for now he's still part of the Notre Dame team.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I hope Willis falls to the Panthers.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> mind telling me their names and who they went to?


ESPN can tell you all that, I'm too lazy.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ESPN can tell you all that, I'm too lazy.


alright then


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A private room? I've never seen that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I hope Willis falls to the Panthers.


I want him or Olsen.

I'm glad Keyshawn isn't running the Panthers.

:lmao they're giving Quinn a private room so everyone can't see him pull a Forrest Griffin.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Chicago should try to make a move to get Brady Quinn.. Heck Quinn's girlfriend would be a better QB than Grossman *


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keyshawn Johnson wants Brady Quinn.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Patrick Willis is a beast, I've seen him play a few times.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Hopefully, DeMarcus 'Tank' Tyler from N.C. State gets drafted in the first round as well.

He seems to be under-rated.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Panthers are ballin


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

TNC or movment do any of you guys want to play pool?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

And Willis goes to San Fran!!!1!1``~


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I despise Notre Dame so this is hillarious to me.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> TNC or movment do any of you guys want to play pool?


Nah, I would be too distracted by the draft.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Panthers better take Olsen. Fuck what Keyshawn says.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

lol at the Madden Reggie Bush commercial. "I wanna say one thing to the people who passed on me" like it was a slew of teams of something.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That Reggie Bush Madden commercial is so awesome.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Agreed AMP I rather have Willis but I wont be pissed with Olsen.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hopefully, the STL Rams pick up Olsen. 

The Rams are the ones who are "ballin".


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bah, The Packers were supposed to get Lynch.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Yey, Rams are up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Track & Field > Whatever you bitches are watching. Oh


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Just got in, went Hastings today and it was a blast.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Track & Field > Whatever you bitches are watching. Oh


The Ultimate Warrior > Headliner


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> NBA > Whatever you bitches are watching. Oh


:agree:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Back. Hi people.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Bored as hell, so I'm watching the draft.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Hey.


 Yo refuse. How are ya?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- Bored as hell, so I'm watching the draft.


It's good to kill boredom.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Yo refuse. How are ya?


Very good thanks but tired, been a long day. 

Yourself?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> It's good to kill boredom.


True.

I'm wondering how much longer until Quinn gets picked up.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Very good thanks but *tired, been a long day*.
> 
> Yourself?


Same. Had my 3 and 1 year old cousing round from half 9 till half 5. I had to play/look after them all the time.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ I'm thinking of request a Layla banner using her straight hair set from WWE.com just because people still don't think she's hot. Even though I'd prefer a Mickie or Maryse banner .


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Come on Rams!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> True.
> 
> I'm wondering how much longer until Quinn gets picked up.


I'm starting to think the Packers may get him. Rodgers sucks and all of the guys they were supposed to get have been taken.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Layla=hotness.


Jeffdivalover said:


> :agree:


LIES


WCW said:


> The Ultimate Warrior > Headliner


*Fixed*


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't believe the Dolphins didn't pick Quinn...I'm so pissed about it.

edit - the Packers have no business taking Quinn with Favre and Rodgers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- RedSilver red repped me. I guess that throws my theory of him being a racist out the window.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Layla=hotness.
> 
> LIES
> 
> *Fixed*


:side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Layla=hotness.


I know!










How do people not see it?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Rams take..... Adam Carriker


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:yum:


Derek said:


> Truth- RedSilver red repped me. I guess that throws my theory of him being a racist out the window.


He got Diesel too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brady Quinn loses another million...


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: someone give me a link to Redsliver's post. im going to red rep him.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Rams take..... Adam Carriker


Ok, ok. Thats fine, thats fine. He'll be a solid DE.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Redsilver green reps me for some reason.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: someone give me a link to Redsliver's post. im going to red rep him.


Don't. If he keeps doing it on a continual basis to multiple people, I'm going to call him out in a Rant.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Don't. If he keeps doing it on a continual basis to multiple people, I'm going to call him out in a Rant.


alright.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TRADE~!!!

Mort looked so surprised.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I wonder when DeMarcus Tyler will be drafted????


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Womens 4x400!

It's a waste ranting on him Derek. But its your choice.


Refuse said:


> Truth: Redsilver green reps me for some reason.


That will change soon.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Ryan just repped me saying "I will play you later 2day". JDL, I think that was meant for you, talking about pool (I assume)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Those Jets fans look fucking pissed. :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Ryan just repped me saying "I will play you later 2day". JDL, I think that was meant for you, talking about pool (I assume)


oh ok. i just got an idea, RS (Red Sliver) has plenty of points right? i will play in him in yahoo pool, and beat him for all of his points.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

The Jets!!! Another one of my favs!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They traded a hell of a lot away.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Panthers came out huge in that trade wow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> oh ok. i just got an idea, RS (Red Sliver) has plenty of points right? i will play in him in yahoo pool, and beat him for all of his points.


You really think he would give you all his points?:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - RS' negative rep power is like, 4 anyway. Who the fuck cares.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My Brother was bugging me when they announced what the Panthers got, what did they get?

EDIT- Nevermind.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You really think he would give you all his points?:lmao


i was thinking the same thing. i bet if he plays me, after i beat him he makes a rant on me. that would make my day.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Wait, who the hell was traded on the Jets??


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: RedSilver green reps me too. I'm just that likable


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If someone ever red reps me then I'm going to quit going to this site because that is ridiculous.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> If someone ever red reps me then I'm going to quit going to this site because that is ridiculous.


Smart plan.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

WCW said:


> If someone ever red reps me then I'm going to quit going to this site because that is ridiculous.


Im certain I have red repped you before.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Panthers got two second round picks they can do a lot I'm glad they didn't stick and take Quinn


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I bet Jets pick up Quinn.. Hopefully..


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

wep 4 wep.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Im certain I have red repped you before.


Perhaps. There's always the benefit of the doubt that you green repped me by mistake.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jets take.... Darelle Revis


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Im in the middle of an Xbox Live game of SVR 07. Im the special ref. I think I'm gonna make the guy who's Edge win because Edge >>> Kane :side:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

BAD choice for the Jets... Ew.

EDIT - Well, its not too terrible... But still.. Ew.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> TNC or movment do any of you guys want to play pool?


maybe a little later


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Jets are retarded they didn't need to move up.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: Im turned on by the texture of an alligator..


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

WCW said:


> Perhaps. There's always the benefit of the doubt that you green repped me by mistake.


I never thought I would use this but....


Edit: Nolo king, do you want rep rep, green rep or dont give a shit?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i was thinking the same thing. i bet if he plays me, after i beat him he makes a rant on me. that would make my day.


You aren't that good. I beat you I do believe atleast once. Are you sure you want to risk that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I thought the Packers were going to take Lynch or Ginn but now I have no clue who they are taking. I'll be happy if they take Quinn.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I bet Steelers pick up Leon Hall.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> You aren't that good. I beat you I do believe atleast once. Are you sure you want to risk that.


Hell, I beat him too and I suck


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I thought the Packers were going to take Lynch or Ginn but now I have no clue who they are taking. I'll be happy if they take Quinn.


I see the Packers taking Quinn. They're going to need a back up for Brett "I will never retire" Favre.


Steelers take..... Lawrenece Timmons


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I cream JDL every time he challenges me in that shit.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Brady Quinn will wear green. Packer Green.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Brady Quinn will wear green. Packer Green.


:lmao 

You've predicted him to get drafted like five times by now.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> You've predicted him to get drafted like five times by now.


I'm right this time.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: JDL has hustled me out of a lot of points


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> You aren't that good. I beat you I do believe atleast once. Are you sure you want to risk that.


yes i am. and do you want a rematch with me? and yes i would risk all my points against RS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yes i am. and do you want a rematch with me? and yes i would risk all my points against RS.


put your 19.5 K on the line against 19.5 K of mine and I'll consider it. I really don't like that game though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jason, you better win.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Jason, you better win.


meh, I never claimed to be good at pool. What's 19.5 K to me anyway .


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> put your 19.5 K on the line against 19.5 K of mine and I'll consider it. I really don't like that game though.



deal, oh yeah best of 7 series, and its 5 second timed game. meet me in the room called Coma.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

tell me which table ya'll are going on so I can watch


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

points plz.

:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow, my dad cut the power off to install a fan and I missed the Panthers pick but they traded it so I didn't miss the Panthers pick. Olsen needs to slip to 25.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> deal, oh yeah best of 7 series, and its 5 second timed game. meet me in the room called Coma.


Bullshit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yahoo Pool = boring after a short time


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Bullshit.


scared?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm guessing Dwayne Bowe buy Quinn wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> scared?


I'm not wasting that much time of my life on you. And 5 seconds? Thats total crap.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao at the little kids who probably know nothing about the draft booing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> deal, oh yeah best of 7 series, and its 5 second timed game. meet me in the room called Coma.


You know he likes to take time setting up his shots so you want a 5 second time game. Plus Pool gets boring. No one wants to play 7 games


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao at the little kids who probably know nothing about the draft booing.


They could be youtube shooters.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> points plz.
> 
> :$


thats my gimmick


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I'm not wasting that much time of my life on you. And 5 seconds? Thats total crap.


yeah, i know you can't handle me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, i know you can't handle me.


:lmao

I beat you once


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

E-toughness = ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> They could be youtube shooters.



Ratings


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao
> 
> I beat you once


and i beat you 100 times.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, i know you can't handle me.


You're not worth the time or effort. You're rules are asinine. Go try Sabrina, the only person that seems to take the time to listen to your crap. God I hope she rejects you soon.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Giants need to pick a d-back.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> and i beat you 100 times.




Funny because I remember facing you only 1 more time after that


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ballin


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> You're not worth the time or effort. You're rules are asinine. Go try Sabrina, the only person that seems to take the time to listen to your crap. God I hope she rejects you soon.


fine, *Cough* scared *Cough*

Brye come and let me beat you, it doesn' even have to be timed.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* [jeffdivalover]_*Generic hey I'm here what's up guys post*_[/jeffdivalover]


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> You're not worth the time or effort. You're rules are asinine. Go try Sabrina, the only person that seems to take the time to listen to your crap. God I hope she rejects you soon.


Owned.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> fine, *Cough* scared *Cough*
> 
> Brye come and let me beat you, it doesn' even have to be timed.


If I play you in pool will you flame in the TNA section so I can perm. ban you?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If I play you in pool will you flame in the TNA section so I can perm. ban you?


no.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/338836-5-greatest-heel-tag-teams-history.html
Seems like most people didn't watch wrestling before the 90's. Except One Night Stand of course.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> fine, *Cough* scared *Cough*
> 
> Brye come and let me beat you, it doesn' even have to be timed.


I don't play pool because I know you live there and I play the occasional game. And I know if you beat me your egos just going to double its already massive size


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Super Delfin and Brye are my heroes for the total of 14 points.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/338836-5-greatest-heel-tag-teams-history.html
> Seems like most people didn't watch wrestling before the 90's. Except One Night Stand of course.


Yeah that's why I usually just totally ignore every thread that deals with anything 'of all time'. Because all-time to most people has a history of under 10 years.

It doesn't really bother me anymore now that I expect it though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Super Delfin and Brye are my heroes for the total of 14 points.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from work, hi y'all


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Yeah that's why I usually just totally ignore every thread that deals with anything 'of all time'. Because all-time to most people has a history of under 10 years.


Come on, you don't buy Edge and Christian as one of the top Tag Teams of all time?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/338836-5-greatest-heel-tag-teams-history.html
> Seems like most people didn't watch wrestling before the 90's. *Except One Night Stand of course*.


And he'll make sure to let you know that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Fucking borrrrrred.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Super Delfin and Brye are my heroes for the total of 14 points.


new ballin ass usertitle


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> fine, *Cough* scared *Cough*
> 
> Brye come and let me beat you, it doesn' even have to be timed.


*Cough* Creepy, e-stalker *Cough*

anyway, I'm quite willing to play you one game, no timer. I'll likely lose but there is always a chance I'll win and you can go and hide ashamed, PMing Sabrina instead of talking to her here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who is [email protected] ?


Super Delfin said:


> Yeah that's why I usually just totally ignore every thread that deals with anything 'of all time'. Because all-time to most people has a history of under 10 years.
> 
> It doesn't really bother me anymore now that I expect it though.


True. I was gonna post in that thread, but its a waste. The thread will go 3 pages of 90's to the present teams.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Come on, you don't buy Edge and Christian as one of the top Tag Teams of all time?


I could see a case being made to put them somewhat near the top-10, but personally I probably wouldn't put them there.

One dude put Undertaker and Jake Roberts...

Maybe I'm a little rusty in my wrestling history but when the hell were they a dominant heel tag team?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> And he'll make sure to let you know that.


LOL yea. I wanna see him in the debate league:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Who is [email protected] ?


I googled it and got a link to Red Flag's profile on another forum.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Relieved that Green Bay made a good pick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Watching Judgement Day '01, the old theme tune for Judgement Day ruled.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> new ballin ass usertitle


points 4 points?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> *Cough* Creepy, e-stalker *Cough*
> 
> anyway, I'm quite willing to play you one game, no timer. I'll likely lose but there is always a chance I'll win and you can go and hide ashamed, PMing Sabrina instead of talking to her here.


fine one game non timed, no points. but first let me get some soda.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Outsiders are the best heel tag team ever. I don't even care that most of their matches sucked, they were still awesome.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> *Cough* Creepy, e-stalker *Cough*


LOL

Truth: B O R E D


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LOL yea. I wanna see him in the debate league:side:


*Truth:* Not to sound like a dick to J or anything, but I have a feeling the whole debate league thing is just going to fail miserably again. Who knows though, I could be wrong.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> points 4 points?


my points


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The Outsiders are the best heel tag team ever. I don't even care that most of their matches sucked, they were still awesome.


cracking jokes and destroying jobbers = ratings


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> fine one game non timed, no points. but first let me get some soda.


Nah, I still want your points. Or maybe you can just not come in this thread again.



Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Not to sound like a dick to J or anything, but I have a feeling the whole debate league thing is just going to fail miserably again. Who knows though, I could be wrong.


No worries, there is a good chance it will. If people don't post their shit again like last time it definitely will. Not much I can do about it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> cracking jokes and destroying jobbers = ratings


They got that formula down pretty good. Also screwing the Steiners out of the tag titles every week is a key component.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: David Arquette = Ratings


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Outsiders are the best heel tag team ever. I don't even care that most of their matches sucked, they were still awesome.


The right answer is actually Well Dunn, sry


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mel Kiper Jr. = Greatness


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> The right answer is actually Well Dunn, sry


Are they named after WWE producer Kevin Dunn?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Not to sound like a dick to J or anything, but I have a feeling the whole debate league thing is just going to fail miserably again. Who knows though, I could be wrong.


Oh that is just mean and uncalled for, this incarnation will succeed, I mean look at all the threads associated with it :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I don't know if I would watch the draft if he left.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SOX/YANKS ARE ON FOX RIGHT NOW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> SOX/YANKS ARE ON FOX RIGHT NOW


NFL draft > that


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> No worries, there is a good chance it will. If people don't post their shit again like last time it definitely will. Not much I can do about it.


I think perma bans may be in order this time around for those who don't post. I'd have a laugh at their expense.

*Truth:* I'm going to miss IWC Super Indy to go to the VA Tech graduation ceremony. This is bullshit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh that is just mean and uncalled for, this incarnation will succeed, I mean look at all the threads associated with it :side:


Look whos talking


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Nah, I still want your points. Or maybe you can just not come in this thread again.


hell no. anyone can win one game. best of 3 series.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> SOX/YANKS ARE ON FOX RIGHT NOW


If I watch Baseball and The Draft together, chances are I might slip into a coma.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Heidenreich was underused :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I think perma bans may be in order this time around for those who don't post. I'd have a laugh at their expense.


Works for me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> NFL draft > that


:lmao


.....



:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Look whos talking


Hey























Shut up


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> .....
> ...


It's one out of 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 games in the MLB season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hell no. anyone can win one game. best of 3 series.


Blah. Fine.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching an old episode of Smackdown. Angle is facing Haas right now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Watching Angle/Benoit 2outof3falls match. Greatness.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Blah. Fine.


deal. whats you're yahoo id?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth: *I'd have rather seen Dustin Diamond win the WCW title instead of David Arquette. Or maybe some random dude in a Doug Funnie costume, at least that would have a little replay value.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Watching Angle/Benoit 2outof3falls match. Greatness.


Only way that could be better is if Finlay was in it :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Watching an old episode of Smackdown. Angle is facing Haas right now.


Angle's first match back from his neck surgery. I think.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Watching Angle/Benoit 2outof3falls match. Greatness.


When did that happen?

Edit: Yeah that's the one DDMac.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth: *I'd have rather seen Dustin Diamond win the WCW title instead of David Arquette. Or maybe some random dude in a* Doug Funnie costume*, at least that would have a little replay value.


:lmao 

Bubba and I were talking about old nick shows last night

Oh an Rocko's Modern Life >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Doug Funnie


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's one out of 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 games in the MLB season.


Sox/Yanks


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth: *I'd have rather seen Dustin Diamond win the WCW title instead of David Arquette. Or maybe some random dude in a Doug Funnie costume, at least that would have a little replay value.


WITH SKEETER AS HIS MANAGER!!!!!!!!!!!! That = Ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> When did that happen?
> 
> Edit: Yeah that's the one DDMac.


I think it was Judgment Day 2001.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Real Monsters >>>>>> Rocko's Modern Life >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Doug Funnie


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> When did that happen?
> 
> Edit: Yeah that's the one DDMac.


Judgement Day '01.

First fall is pinfall only.

Second fall is submission only.

Third fall is a ladder match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Sox/Yanks


Does a win against the Yanks count as 3 wins in the standings?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao
> 
> Bubba and I were talking about old nick shows last night
> 
> Oh an Rocko's Modern Life >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Doug Funnie


Yeah it was definately a better show, but still...

Honker Burger > Chokey Chicken


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah I remember now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I liked Doug


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I will be purchasing 'Trailer Park Boys: Season 6' in about 2 weeks or so, when it's released. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Does a win against the Yanks count as 3 wins in the standings?


Not with the Yankees doing as poorly as they are doing now.


I liked Doug, too.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have one episode of Thunder on tape. It is from August of 2000 and I taped it because I was there in person.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Does a win against the Yanks count as 3 wins in the standings?


With the Yankees pitching it should only count as a 1/2 win.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I have one episode of Thunder on tape. It is from August of 2000 and I taped it because I was there in person.


WCW Thunder...2000

I'm guessing they didn't sell the arena out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Does a win against the Yanks count as 3 wins in the standings?


1 Game


They swept them last weekend and they won last night too. Sox are in first place.

Plus, Joe Buck is calling the game.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> WCW Thunder...2000
> 
> I'm guessing they didn't sell the arena out.


I think it's a safe bet that they didn't.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No they didn't. Harlem Heat/Jarrett & Rick Steiner was the main event. I believe that was the last time Harlem Heat ever teamed though.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

One punch power like Chuck Liddell


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The Giants should take Quinn


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> No they didn't. Harlem Heat/Jarrett & Rick Steiner was the main event. I believe that was the last time Harlem Heat ever teamed though.


Was Big T (Ahmed Johnson) there? Damn he sucked in WCW. Actually, he sucked pretty bad in WWF too but at least he was in shape then.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I liked Doug


I thought he was an annoying beige balded boy, Rocko's modern life was just greatness
_*Runs to Youtube*_


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No he wasn't there it was just Booker T & Steveie Ray. I did see the WCW debut of Elix Skipper though on the Worldwide taping before Thunder.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Giants should take Quinn


y


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Was Big T (Ahmed Johnson) there? Damn he sucked in WCW. Actually, he sucked pretty bad in WWF too but at least he was in shape then.


Didn't Stevie Ray get an even bigger guy after Big T? 

Truth- Stevie Ray was an awful commentator.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> Didn't Stevie Ray get an even bigger guy after Big T?
> 
> Truth- Stevie Ray was an awful commentator.


I really don't know. Though I think Ahmed won Booker's 'T' or something at some point.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Michael Griffin sucks


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=M2MlMyrcUjY


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah he did he won the T which led to Booker which led to GI Bro.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I really don't know. Though I think Ahmed won Booker's 'T' or something at some point.


I'll check, because I think they got a bigger guy at Superbrawl.

Yeah, I think they did have him win the 'T', I know that he was just Booker for a while.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> y


Cause Eli sucks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, they didn't get a bigger guy, I don't know why I was thinking that then.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What's a good converter that does AVI to WMV ?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

meh, he beat me. Sorry guys. Can't shut him up today.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> No, they didn't get a bigger guy, I don't know why I was thinking that then.


You were thinking this is WCW and it sounds like something they would do.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> - The Ladder Match DVD has been moved up. The new release date for it is 6/5. The Most Powerful Families in Wrestling will also be released on that day.


:hb


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What's a good converter that does AVI to WMV ?


Cinema Forge

It's freeware too just type it into google.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What's a good converter that does AVI to WMV ?


WinAVI


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci66g3hRilg

This is the most hilarious thing of all time considering that Kane can't get in the cell despite the fact that only a few months earlier he ripped the cell door off with his BARE HANDS.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> meh, he beat me. Sorry guys. Can't shut him up today.




truth: yes! my basketball jersey i ordered off NBA.com came.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb


That's good to hear. If the match list of the DVD I saw a while back was accurate, then it is definitely a must buy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci66g3hRilg
> 
> This is the most hilarious thing of all time considering that Kane can't get in the cell despite the fact that only a few months earlier he ripped the cell door off with his BARE HANDS.


Russorific?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* My youtube video broke 1,000 views in a little under 3 weeks. Word.

*Shameless plug:* http://youtube.com/watch?v=3wey3cJ5RrU


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: yes! my basketball jersey i ordered off NBA.com came.



:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I totally forgot Jerry Lynn was light heavyweight champ in 2001. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Russorific?


Vince Russo likes to think wrestling fans can't remember more then 3 weeks into the past.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Truth - I totally forgot Jerry Lynn was light heavyweight champ in 2001. :$


Yeah, but he never really did much. He didn't last very long in the WWF.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Someone needs to make me a comp tape of RVD and Jerry Lynn's feud.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cause Eli sucks.


False.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


>


pool


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> pool


sure, come to coma im already there.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Someone needs to make me a comp tape of RVD and Jerry Lynn's feud.


Nah.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Quinn finally went. Great first round by the Browns.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Browns took Brady Quinn.

Poor bastard.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Quinn got picked before everyone, he was drafted in 2000.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> sure, come to coma im already there.


ok


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah.


Have you ever seen those matches?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Quinn looks like somebody just shit in his cereal. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Have you ever seen those matches?


One of them.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm attempting your banner request WCW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> One of them.


They had about 4 or 5 GREAT matches.

Did you watch HBK/Austin BTW?




RaS said:


> Truth: I'm attempting your banner request WCW


Awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Have you ever seen those matches?


RVD actually looked like a decent wrestler in those matches.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Online now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> RVD actually looked like a decent wrestler in those matches.


Which means that Jerry Lynn was a hell of a wrestler.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> They had about 4 or 5 GREAT matches.
> 
> Did you watch HBK/Austin BTW?
> 
> ...


Yeah, good match. Great mix of technical wrestling and brawling. 

****


I thought the finish was hilarious


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, good match. Great mix of technical wrestling and brawling.
> 
> ****
> 
> ...


Earl Hebner had to lay down the law.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: playing some ballin ass pool


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Which means that Jerry Lynn was a hell of a wrestler.


Yeah but now he's 90 and can't wrestle for shit according to Chris Sabin and TNA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but now he's 90 and can't wrestle for shit according to Chris Sabin and TNA.


That skit was so hilarious I forget to laugh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> RVD actually looked like a decent wrestler in those matches.


Fucking scary shit indeed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If RVD does go to TNA, we might actually get to see a RVD/Lynn rematch that TNA is bound to fuck up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Earl Hebner had to lay down the law.


I lol'ed when Austin picked the ref up and just gave him a Stunner:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> If RVD does go to TNA, we might actually get to see a RVD/Lynn rematch that TNA is bound to fuck up.


If TNA can fuck up the booking of Angle, they can fuck up anything.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If TNA can fuck up the booking of Angle, they can fuck up anything.


:agree:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

truth-saints are 6th in the championship


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If TNA can fuck up the booking of Angle, they can fuck up anything.


*True.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If TNA can fuck up giving the title to Samoa Joe any time in the last 5 months, they can fuck up anything.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If TNA can fuck up the booking of Angle, they can fuck up anything.


Whoever decided to put the first ever Sting/Angle match on FREE TV in a 4 minute match should be shot in the head, revived with voodoo, then shot in the head again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA could even make Danielson look bad.

They suck that much.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Wooo, the Panthers are finally about to fuckin pick (unless they trade again).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If TNA can fuck up giving the title to Samoa Joe any time in the last 5 months, they can fuck up anything.


If you got Lax's PM, you better have said Danielson


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Whoever decided to put the first ever Sting/Angle match on FREE TV in a 4 minute match should be shot in the head, revived with voodoo, then shot in the head again.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> TNA could even make Danielson look bad.
> 
> They suck that much.


Unless they bring in Danielson and have him wrestle Joe 60 minutes for the World Title, they would fuck up Danielson.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> If you got Lax's PM, you better have said Danielson


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TNA is going to swerve us all when Shark Boy unmasks to be Brian Danielson.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


Nice move.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> TNA is going to swerve us all when Shark Boy unmasks to be Brian Danielson.


:lmao That would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

It would certainly explain why Shark Boy is so damn awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TNA is losing the NWA title the day after their next PPV.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> TNA is losing the NWA title the day after their next PPV.


I GOT A GOOD IDEA THEY COULD HAVE SOMEONE THROW THE BELT DOWN LIKE SHANE DOUGLAS DID BECAUSE TNA IS AN AWESOME COMPANY JUST LIKE ECW WAS BECAUSE THEY BOTH CHANT THE NAMES OF THEIR PROMOTIONS.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I GOT A GOOD IDEA THEY COULD HAVE SOMEONE THROW THE BELT DOWN LIKE SHANE DOUGLAS DID BECAUSE TNA IS AN AWESOME COMPANY JUST LIKE ECW WAS BECAUSE THEY BOTH CHANT THE NAMES OF THEIR PROMOTIONS.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> TNA is losing the NWA title the day after their next PPV.


Angle is going to win the NWA World Title and then throw it down and be like "WWE sucks, NWA sucks, ECW sucks, ROH sucks. TNA IS THE BEST! SCREW THE REST!" and go all Crazy Angle and all the fans in the Impact Zone are going to mark out.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I GOT A GOOD IDEA THEY COULD HAVE SOMEONE THROW THE BELT DOWN LIKE SHANE DOUGLAS DID BECAUSE TNA IS AN AWESOME COMPANY JUST LIKE ECW WAS BECAUSE THEY BOTH CHANT THE NAMES OF THEIR PROMOTIONS.


*T-N-A!! T-N-A!! T-N-A!! T-N-A!! T-N-A!!*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I GOT A GOOD IDEA THEY COULD HAVE SOMEONE THROW THE BELT DOWN LIKE SHANE DOUGLAS DID BECAUSE TNA IS AN AWESOME COMPANY JUST LIKE ECW WAS BECAUSE THEY BOTH CHANT THE NAMES OF THEIR PROMOTIONS.


Eastern Championship Wrestling > Total Nonstop Assholes


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If I ever make a wrestling promotion it's initials are going to be impossible to chant.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ok damnit, the Panthers better fucking take Olsen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*W-C-X-F-G-W!! W-C-X-F-G-W!!*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If I ever make a wrestling promotion it's initials are going to be impossible to chant.


RWQN


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

What's wrong with chanting the promotion's name?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> If I ever make a wrestling promotion it's initials are going to be impossible to chant.


You should ban "this is awesome" chants as well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> What's wrong with chanting the promotion's name?


It's stupid. When Tom Brady throws a touchdown pass people don't chant "N-F-L, N-F-L!, N-F-L!".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> What's wrong with chanting the promotion's name?


Apart from it being rather lame?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> It's stupid. When Tom Brady throws a touchdown pass people don't chant "N-F-L, N-F-L!, N-F-L!".


I do.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

How the hell is it stupid? I guess we shouldn't chant wrestler's name either, since when Brady throws a touchdown the fans don't chant 'Brady! Brady! Brady!'.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It's stupid. When Tom Brady throws a touchdown pass people don't chant "N-F-L, N-F-L!, N-F-L!".


Put when Chad Pennington throws a TD pass people do chants "J-E-T-S JETS! JETS! JETS!"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wanna go to the Impact Zone and start a WWE chant


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> How the hell is it stupid? I guess we shouldn't chant wrestler's name either, since when Brady throws a touchdown the fans don't chant 'Brady! Brady! Brady!'.


It's not entirely unheard of to chant a players name actually.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I wanna go to the Impact Zone and start a WWE chant


I've promised myself I'll have done that by this time next year.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I wanna go to the Impact Zone and start a WWE chant


They'll get all defensive and chant "The shut the fuck up" at you. And then you'll be kicked out.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

No, but it's rare. Comparing it to fans chanting 'NFL' is pretty stupid, considering it's not like there's a few hundred football leagues...but there are a few hundred wrestling promotions. Fans chant the promotion's name for giving them something they want to see, doing something great, doing something they can only really see in that promotion, etc. It's a good way to let the company know to do more of that, and it sounds a lot better than "Do this more! Do this more!".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Then really TNA fans should chant WCW, because lets face it everything is straight from their.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Booo, the Panthers took a LB and not Olsen. How lame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Then really TNA fans should chant WCW.


:agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've promised myself I'll have done that by this time next year.


lol at your siggy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> No, but it's rare. Comparing it to fans chanting 'NFL' is pretty stupid, considering it's not like there's a few hundred football leagues...but there are a few hundred wrestling promotions. Fans chant the promotion's name for giving them something they want to see, doing something great, doing something they can only really see in that promotion, etc. It's a good way to let the company know to do more of that, and it sounds a lot better than "Do this more! Do this more!".


Back when the USFL was a serious threat to the NFL, I didn't hear NFL chants.

The point is that wrestling is the ONLY sports or entertainment entity that does that. When I get done watching an awesome move I don't hear "M-G-M!" chants.

I was fine with ECW chants, but every promotion doing it is overkill.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Shouldn't they be chanting the wrestlers name instead of the promotion?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Back when the USFL was a serious threat to the NFL, I didn't hear NFL chants.
> 
> The point is that wrestling is the ONLY sports or entertainment entity that does that. *When I get done watching an awesome move I don't hear "M-G-M!" chants.*
> 
> I was fine with ECW chants, but every promotion doing it is overkill.



You're just not going to the right theaters. 

I don't mind promotion chants because at least it shows the crowd is into it and appreciates the spots. "This is awesome" annoys me a whole lot more.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

...because wrestling is completely different from movies and football. I have no idea why you're trying to compare it to other things to try and say the chants are stupid.


> I was fine with ECW chants, but every promotion doing it is overkill.


wtf? Well then, we should eliminate pretty much all the good chants from the wrestling world then, and the crowd will be forced to only clap and boo.


> Shouldn't they be chanting the wrestlers name instead of the promotion?


Depends on the situation.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

OH MY GOD The Call of Duty 4 trailer is awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> wtf? Well then, we should eliminate pretty much all the good chants from the wrestling world then, and the crowd will be forced to only clap and boo.


I like that idea.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> According to Box Office Mojo, WWE Films "The Comdemned" starring Stone Cold Steve Austin made just $1,300,000 for it's opening yesterday in 2,310 theatres. In comparison The Marine starring John Cena did an opening day total of $2,366,981 in 2,545 theatres. While "See No Evil" starring Kane opened with $1,681,241 on it's first day in just 1,257 theatres.


Lame.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Some guy felt the need to tell me I suck and red rep because I like Puro. Stupid ass little kids


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn Austin and Vince must be pissed.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The only chant that I am sick of is the fuck em up "insert name here" fuck em up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> ...because wrestling is completely different from movies and football. I have no idea why you're trying to compare it to other things to try and say the chants are stupid.
> 
> wtf? Well then, we should eliminate pretty much all the good chants from the wrestling world then, and the crowd will be forced to only clap and boo.
> 
> Depends on the situation.


When ECW did it, it was unique and new and it was one of the things that helped define ECW. When it's done anywhere else it doesn't have the same effect. It's not like any other chant, that chant WAS ECW's chant. Anywhere else is just a ripoff.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Some guy felt the need to tell me I suck and red rep because I like Puro. Stupid ass little kids


You should give him a *BURNING HAMMER~!!!!!1!!!11!!!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: The only chant that I am sick of is the fuck em up "insert name here" fuck em up.


Pshh, that's the best chant out there aside from "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JC3UMJ2It4


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Your banner is done WCW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> You should give him a *BURNING HAMMER~!!!!!1!!!11!!!*


I need to give him the Avalanche Backdrop Driver that Morishima did last night. The whole red rep thing doesn't bother me but the fact that I was red repped for no reason and the post that was red repped had nothing to do with Puro is rather rediculous.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have never heard that one but I like it already.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> *I need to give him the Avalanche Backdrop Driver* that Morishima did last night. The whole red rep thing doesn't bother me but the fact that I was red repped for no reason and the post that was red repped had nothing to do with Puro is rather rediculous.


Do it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JC3UMJ2It4


You didn't see the trailer during the draft?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> When ECW did it, it was unique and new and it was one of the things that helped define ECW. When it's done anywhere else it doesn't have the same effect. It's not like any other chant, that chant WAS ECW's chant. Anywhere else is just a ripoff.


Dude, I don't think you realize that nearly EVERY good chant was originated in ECW.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Do it.


RS (the guy who did it) is appearently RedSilver that explains everything. :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> I have never heard that one but I like it already.


Danielson started it, that's why he owns. It was on YouTube but I'm pretty sure it got taken down awhile ago. No clue what event or anything it was from.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> RS (the guy who did it) is appearently RedSilver that explains everything. :no:


He's been red repping almost everybody now. He's being a little bitch.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Dude, I don't think you realize that nearly EVERY good chant was originated in ECW.


Not really.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

RS is RedSilver. If you look at his profile its under his former usernames thngie, it shows it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> He's been red repping almost everybody now. He's being a little bitch.


Yeah that's nothing new. Whatever.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I cried myself to sleep when RS took like, 3 rep points from me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Woooo, the Dead Things scored, now I pray for OT.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I am watching Eddie vs. Batista at No Mercy '05.

Love how Guerrero controls the crowd to boo *&* cheer him at times in the match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Danielson started it, that's why he owns. It was on YouTube but I'm pretty sure it got taken down awhile ago. No clue what event or anything it was from.


Well he didn't start it, as it's an English chant, but yeah he seems to have brought it into the wrestling world.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Yeah that's nothing new. Whatever.


I want Headliner to put him in one of his & Monty's shows. He'll come out and talk shit, then all the people he's pissed off recently will come out and beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Not really.


Yes really.

"You suck"
"Shut the fuck up"
"____'s gonna kill you"
"Fuck'em up, ____, fuck'em up"
"ECW! ECW!"
"We want ___!"
"She's a crack whore!"

And on and on and on.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Well he didn't start it, as it's an English chant, but yeah he seems to have brought it into the wrestling world.


Yeah, that's what I meant. I think he said in the promo that it's a soccer chant or something.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*RS™*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I want Headliner to put him in one of his & Monty's shows. He'll come out and talk shit, then all the people he's pissed off recently will come out and beat the shit out of him.


Haha, that would be grand.

Diesel it will be alright, it's only 3 points


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yes really.
> 
> "You suck"
> "Shut the fuck up"
> ...


Ignoring the fact that it's impossible to find out when those chants were first used, I find it extremely hard to believe that the first time anyone thought to chant "You Suck" at a wrestler they didn't like was at an ECW show. 

There are awesome chants like the dueling chants that have been around since the beginning of time that will always be awesome.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I got banned frop rep flaming, so I wonder if i could get Phenners banned for rep flaming me?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I wonder if I can still find an "I'm Your Papi" Eddie Guerrero shirt online.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm going to spread rep so I can rep Diesel


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JVok4H0z2rU

Ratings


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Ignoring the fact that it's impossible to find out when those chants were first used, I find it extremely hard to believe that the first time anyone thought to chant "You Suck" at a wrestler they didn't like was at an ECW show.
> 
> There are awesome chants like the dueling chants that have been around since the beginning of time that will always be awesome.


Yes, it's impossible to pinpoint the exact first time they were used, but those chants became popular after/during their constant use in ECW, which is my point.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

You forgot "You fucked up". I always loved that one.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought WCW was only disagreeing about chanting the company’s name


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm going to spread rep so I can rep Diesel


Your usertitle sucks. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chaos said:


> I got banned frop rep flaming, so I wonder if i could get Phenners banned for rep flaming me?


Please try.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> I thought WCW was only disagreeing about chanting the company’s name


I am. I have no idea why we arguing about this.


Saints got a receiver.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/338890-condemned-gets-condemned-box-office.html
Not that bad right?:sad:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> I thought WCW was only disagreeing about chanting the company’s name


Good debates move on to other, similar topics. But, you wouldn't know anything about good debates.

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Amp said:


> Please try.


How?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I am. I have no idea why we arguing about this.
> 
> 
> Saints got a receiver.


Which one?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Your usertitle sucks. :agree:


I why always doin that


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hopefully Austin will go back to what he's got at, wrestling.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chaos said:


> How?


Report the rep to Rajah or an SMod.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Spartanlax said:


> Good debates move on to other, similar topics. But, you wouldn't know anything about good debates.
> 
> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!


:$ 

I know, but i was just wondering why you were refering to the other chants when WCW was only refering to the company chants.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I why always doin that


gift 4 gift
points 4 points
rep 4 rep




































plz. :$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> I am. I have no idea why we arguing about this.
> 
> 
> Saints got a receiver.


Yeah they needed one.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> gift 4 gift
> points 4 points
> rep 4 rep
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Report the rep to Rajah or an SMod.


Blue Bar?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I hate the fact that Batista will get a DVD set made by WWE. He gets one but Triple H still doesn't? What a world.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> no


y


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I hate the fact that Batista will get a DVD set made by WWE. He gets one but Triple H still doesn't? What a world.


Don't get me started.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Blue Bar?


Should be there  That asshole.

Batista is getting a DVD set? I hope they use the match listing I gave in the VIP section.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Triple H probably doesnt get one now, but later down the road, he will probably get like a 6 disk set.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just release Triple H's entire career on DVD.

I'd buy it.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: My sis got settled in her new house today. The previous owners left a pool table, so I was having a game with my 28 yr old brother. Potted a sweet shot and went "WOOOOO" out of nowhere. He looked at me and said "Nature boy? Nice."

I blame WCW.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Just release Triple H's entire career on DVD.
> 
> I'd buy it.


I'd buy a a copy for DVD player I've got and I have quite a few.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=JVok4H0z2rU
> 
> Ratings


classic


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: My sis got settled in her new house today. The previous owners left a pool table, so I was having a game with my 28 yr old brother. Potted a sweet shot and went "WOOOOO" out of nowhere. He looked at me and said "Nature boy? Nice."
> 
> I blame WCW.


You should have bladed.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Anyone watchng the Yanks/Sox game?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Anyone watchng the Yanks/Sox game?


Yeah I'm flipping between that and the draft now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You should have bladed.


Then dropped an elbow on the pool cue.

Truth: I was watching some old Flair promos on Youtube earlier. :lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

truth-watching tna on bravo 2 first time i watched it for two weeks


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Happy because I won my World Cup matchup.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You should have bladed.


That would have ruined the comparison. I can say "WOOO" quite well, but I'd be proven as a fraud if I bladed. I, unlike Flair, do not have the blood of a hundred elephants in my forehead.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hate bad drivers. *


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao

Post that in my request thread.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yeah I'm flipping between that and the draft now.


If they blow this game. I might have to quit being a Yankee fan.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching some NOAH show recaps on YouTube.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Post that in my request thread.


It already is


:side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Listening to a Black Label Society CD and enjoying it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh shit, Richie made that? :lmao

I saw him reply last....but I didn't feel like checking it for obvious reasons.... :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

My internet connection is about as bad ass as the "bad ass" servers


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Oh shit, Richie made that? :lmao
> 
> I saw him reply last....but I didn't feel like checking it for obvious reasons.... :side:


:hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I hate bad drivers. *


You mean other women..... :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Or Diesel


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Hey all


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You mean other women..... :side:


Indeed, there should be in the kitchen or caring for the youngins, not driving :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That might of been Richie's best work. Can't wait for him to make rell's banner. Unless he already did.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The Pistons have advanced to the 2nd round


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I disagree with this guys avatar

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/146530-x-generation-d.html


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I NEED REP~!!~!!~!11


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I hate Dick riders


This 30 hour marathon of Ed, Edd, & Eddy has been quite enjoyable


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Challenge him to a drinking contest Monty.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just got a free 2 disk best of Randy Savage comp.

:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- It's a shame The Bricoes didn't get a longer run in NOAH, they had a great showing in their first couple of matches.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol Monty we gotta talk about the PPV.:$


MoveMent™ said:


> I hate Dick riders


Damn nig that came out of no where. But I strongly agree.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just got a free 2 disk best of Randy Savage comp.
> 
> :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> lol Monty we gotta talk about the PPV.:$
> 
> Damn nig that came out of no where. But I strongly agree.


Red Scare should brutally murder RS during the PPV.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Some guy posted on Crazymax saying he was giving a few DVDs away for free, and that was one of them so I shot him a PM.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

mankind2112 needs to stop defending TNA, I'm sick of bashing the company today.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I wanna have a debate/discussion with someone. Any takers?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Challenge him to a drinking contest Monty.


Meh, if he is Irish, things could get nasty :side:



> lol Monty we gotta talk about the PPV.


This is true. I must inform you of my hilarious thoughts. Coz I'm funny.



I be on MSN after this piss.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> mankind2112 needs to stop defending TNA, I'm sick of bashing the company today.


That dude is like TNA-Raven-TNA but he's not an asshole.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Some guy posted on Crazymax saying he was giving a few DVDs away for free, and that was one of them so I shot him a PM.


I'm gonna check it out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ok Monty.

lol we all know what happened last time you got into a debate in here Chaos


Killa CaLi said:


> Red Scare should brutally murder RS during the PPV.


Alot of people want him.......................


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm gonna check it out.


He only has one left to give away and it's some WCCW DVD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

All he has is Heroes of World Class left


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That dude is like TNA-Raven-TNA but he's not an asshole.


True.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

IM leaving because everyone is ignoring me.

haha get it :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I wanna have a debate/discussion with someone. Any takers?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> True.


Whenever a low TNA rating comes out, he's always the first person to defend it, usually like, "Not bad considering that basketball game on tonight".


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck Jay-Z


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I wanna have a debate/discussion with someone. Any takers?


Lets talk about RAW in 1996


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


>


I dont wanna make that mistake again. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Austin/Taker at Judgement Day '01 was rather good, better than I remembered.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Whenever a low TNA rating comes out, he's always the first person to defend it, usually like, "Not bad considering that basketball game on tonight".


Yeah, I shot that one down pretty fast.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Cali said:


> Lets talk about RAW in 1996


That's not fair.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm more gangster than a stack of books


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, I shot that one down pretty fast.


I love how Raw runs against Monday Night Football for a large chunk of the year and you NEVER hear anyone complaining about it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> That's not fair.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Crazy Max dude said:


> so i am ready with the Gayest Comp, this is on it:
> 
> Goldust vs Martey Jannetty (IYH, Debu of Goldust)
> Scence from Goldust makes Mouth to Mouth with Ahmet Johnson (Raw)
> ...


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

fair is not that


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm more gangster than a stack of books


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't find a good shill.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


>


why so blue?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I love how Raw runs against Monday Night Football for a large chunk of the year and you NEVER hear anyone complaining about it.


"Because it's WWE, they've been around forever."


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> "Because it's WWE, they've been around forever."


Good excuse.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MNF never has the effect on the ratings that some people claim it does.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> why so blue?


:argh: Nothing


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

1234567890oitreejkjcxsxm cxcjhrertyy6r56765iruiudueufggfshgffjkhj

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjk









kkkkkkkkkkk
dkjaisdfasjdfas


I love poetry


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> MNF never has the effect on the ratings that some people claim it does.


Raw rating against the last Monday Night Football game of the season= 2.7*

Raw Rating the next week= 3.9























































*It was the Iraq episode and it was on Christmas day. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> MNF never has the effect on the ratings that some people claim it does.


Just like the NBA had nothing to do with the latest TNA rating.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Raw rating against the last Monday Night Football game of the season= 2.7*
> 
> Raw Rating the next week= 3.9
> 
> ...


Well yeah, it was Christmas.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow, The Condemned completely bombed at the box office.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> Wow, The Condemned completely bombed at the box office.





> According to Box Office Mojo, WWE Films "The Comdemned" starring Stone Cold Steve Austin made just $1,300,000 for it's opening yesterday in 2,310 theatres. In comparison The Marine starring John Cena did an opening day total of $2,366,981 in 2,545 theatres. While "See No Evil" starring Kane opened with $1,681,241 on it's first day in just 1,257 theatres.


:sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

dog food is HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH finisher that some ballin ass shit


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Well yeah, it was Christmas.


Seriously though:

October 16, 2006	3.7
October 23, 2006	3.6
October 30, 2006	3.5
November 6, 2006	3.7
November 13, 2006	3.8
November 20, 2006	3.7
November 27, 2006	3.8
December 4, 2006	3.7
December 11, 2006	3.8
December 18, 2006	3.5
December 25, 2006	2.7
January 1, 2007	3.9
January 8, 2007	3.7
January 15, 2007	4.1
January 22, 2007	4.1
January 29, 2007	4.2
February 5, 2007	4.1
February 15, 2007	3.0 (Aired on Thursday)
February 19, 2007	4.0
February 26, 2007	4.3
March 5, 2007	4.0 or 4.1
March 12, 2007	4.1
March 19, 2007	3.7
March 26, 2007	3.9
April 2, 2007	4.3

Dec 25 was the last MNF. The numbers are way higher after MNF.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic: :topic:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I would love to see Vince's reaction to the sales of that movie.


MoveMent™ said:


> dog food is HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH finisher that some ballin ass shit


LMAO


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Today was the longest first round in the history of the draft and the fans cheer like it's a good thing :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I would love to see Vince's reaction to the sales of that movie.
> 
> LMAO


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I didn't say MNF didn't have any effect, I'm not stupid, I said it didn't have as much effect as some people claimed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

EGame said:


> Wow, The Condemned completely bombed at the box office.


*The promotion was horrible. The trailers gave away too much as well. In some scenes you can already see two people are X'd off meaning they have been killed. Why give that away in a trailer? Horrible idea.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> :sad:


Cena = Rating.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Seriously though:
> 
> October 16, 2006	3.7
> October 23, 2006	3.6
> ...


True but January is the time of the Rumble and from January to Mania the WWE always hits a hot period.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

EGame said:


> Cena = Rating.


Cena= 4 yr old kids asking their mom can they go see RAW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> True but January is the time of the Rumble and from January to Mania the WWE always hits a hot period.


True but you can't deny that the ratings shot way up starting the Raw right after MNF.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *The promotion was horrible. The trailers gave away too much as well. In some scenes you can already see two people are X'd off meaning they have been killed. Why give that away in a trailer? Horrible idea.*


Not only that, but they made it obvious that Stone Cold's character is the winner.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Not only that, but they made it obvious that Stone Cold's character is the winner.


Yeah, I'm still going to see it though. The action looks like it could make up for it


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Cena= 4 yr old kids asking their mom can they go see RAW


It's still ratings. 



Lady Croft said:


> The promotion was horrible. The trailers gave away too much as well. In some scenes you can already see two people are X'd off meaning they have been killed. Why give that away in a trailer? Horrible idea.


I wouldn't know, I never seen the trailer. I've seen a few scenes of it when Austin did an interview on Much Music(Canadian music channel) and it still didn't look great.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm angry


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

EGame said:


> It's still ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know, I never seen the trailer. I've seen a few scenes of it when Austin did an interview on Much Music(Canadian music channel) and it still didn't look great.



why you always ***** riding


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> True but you can't deny that the ratings shot way up starting the Raw right after MNF.


Oh yeah, MNF drops the ratings for WWE a bit but as you mentioned, no one bitches about it like they've done with the NBA and TNA. Plus with MNF/WWE, the ratings drop is expected so if they do drop people say "This is to be expected with MNF on the same night." With NBA/TNA it's not expected so people use it as an excuse.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm angry


i'm isiah


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> why you always ***** riding


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm bored .


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Condemned didn't do well because there was an NBA game that night and people would rather stay home and watch it. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Wooo, they're showing the episode where Peyton hosts SNL tonight. I missed it the first time around.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

oh shit the room started spinnin for a minute


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The Condemned didn't do well because there was an NBA game that night and people would rather stay home and watch it. :side:


:lmao

Don't forget about the NHL Playoffs, everyone loves watch....I'm done.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure everyone wanted to stay home and watch the Boogyman team up with Kane in an epic battle :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone wanted to stay home and watch the Boogyman team up with Kane in an epic battle :side:


It was epic.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Looking ahead, the Rockets and Jazz play on Thursday so if TNA gets a low rating then, it won't be their fault.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i am kinda tired.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone wanted to stay home and watch the Boogyman team up with Kane in an epic battle :side:


Boogeyoogo be havin seizures in teh middle of the macth they ned to chck that out


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> It was epic.


Now they just need to win the tag titles :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Now they just need to win the tag titles :side:


Indeed. They should call the team "Worms n' Burns"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Condemned didn't do well because there was an NBA game that night and people would rather stay home and watch it. :side:





> HISTORY OF THE WWF/E HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE
> Disk 1
> 1. Bruno Sammartino v. Ivan Koloff (Koloff wins the WWF Title, ending Sammartino's 8 year run as champion
> 2. Morales vs. Koloff (Morales wins belt in MSG 2-8-71)
> ...


.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

???


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Looking ahead, the Rockets and Jazz play on Thursday so if TNA gets a low rating then, it won't be their fault.


Will that series still be going by Thursday? The NBA playoffs last too damn long.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ???


so you want to know about three things okay

I'm ballin
pzza is ggod
and i'm bllan


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> .


GET IT.



AMP said:


> Will that series still be going by Thursday? The NBA playoffs last too damn long.


It's like game 6. But the threat that it will air will surely knock TNA's ratings down a little. Also, Battlefield Earth is on HBO against TNA and that movie > Impact.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Movement, what the hell are you on?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Movement, what the hell are you on?


:lmao

I was about to ask the same thing


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Movement, what the hell are you on?


I tink a hp


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> GET IT.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like game 6. But the threat that it will air will surely knock TNA's ratings down a little. Also, Battlefield Earth is on HBO against TNA and that movie > Impact.


I'm pretty sure Mind Of Mencia airs Thursday at 9 as well. If fans love TNA, I'm sure they love Mind Of Mencia as well. They're both shows based on rip offs and spoofs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> GET IT.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like game 6. But the threat that it will air will surely knock TNA's ratings down a little. Also, Battlefield Earth is on HBO against TNA and that movie > Impact.


I just PMed him


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure Mind Of Mencia airs Thursday at 9 as well. If fans love TNA, I'm sure they love Mind Of Mencia as well. They're both shows based on rip offs and spoofs.


:agree:

I was channel surfing the other day, I stopped on Comedy Central, and they had him ripping off Lewis Black's "stupid names" bit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I just PMed him


How much does it cost?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4027122-post13.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3953113-post16.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3819787-post1.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3173841-post1.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3503855-post9.html

:lmao
I love this dude.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Movement, what the hell did that PM mean?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Movement, what the hell did that PM mean?


your blu agin


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Movement, what the hell did that PM mean?


You got a PM from him too? :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao Yeah



MoveMent™ said:


> your blu agin


Seriously though


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> How much does it cost?


$45 shipped. $50 to England I believe. It's the same guy I'm getting the Clash set from. He's got History of the IC, US, and WHC as well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> $45 shipped. $50 to England I believe. It's the same guy I'm getting the Clash set from. He's got History of the IC, US, and WHC as well.


Shit, that cheap? I'm very tempted.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^ :lmao Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though


?

it says simile on the side bt i se none just heads


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4027122-post13.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3953113-post16.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3819787-post1.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3173841-post1.html
> ...


TNA Rating: 0.7

mankind2112: It's the summer, people have lives and were probably out. We shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA Rating: 0.7
> 
> mankind2112: It's the summer, people have lives and were probably out. We shouldn't worry about it.


:lmao

He really said that?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA Rating: 0.7
> 
> mankind2112: It's the summer, people have lives and were probably out. We shouldn't worry about it.


:lmao

Yeah, I'm pretty sure he'd find a way to defend a 0.3 rating.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Shit, that cheap? I'm very tempted.


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

wa ht dos cp mean


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> He really said that?


Nah, but it would be something he would say.

I'm gonna find his comment on the rating when they went up against WWE.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

TNA rating 0.3

Well since the NBA, NHL, NFL Draft Coverage, CSI, Grey's Anatomy and 30 Rock were on it was expected to be low.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4031286-post24.html

Now he has a follower.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4031286-post24.html
> 
> Now he has a follower.


That dude has the worst banner I've ever seen.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

how come eveyone head keep movin


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3617929-post72.html

He subtly defends it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Anyone who thinks that the last impact was the best one of all time is very misguided and I didn't even watch it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That dude has the worst banner I've ever seen.


*I want that Hogan puzzle ;p*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

How that guy actually has rep is beyond me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> How that guy actually has rep is beyond me.


:lmao because of that April membership promotion


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Anyone who thinks that the last impact was the best one of all time is very misguided and I didn't even watch it.


I want to read the F4W newsletter with the episode of Impact that the guy calls the worst wrestling show ever. I think he said it was in november.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I want to read the F4W newsletter with the episode of Impact that the guy calls the worst wrestling show ever. I think he said it was in november.


I'm pretty sure it's the d2d issue.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TNA fans eat your heart out because you are no longer the most rediculous fans on the planet.

This is a report from the King of Europe Cup Tournament in the UK featuring representitives from several companies:



> Jody Fleisch (1PW) vs Ryo Saito (Dragon Gate)... "1PW fanboys are being complete twats during Jody vs Ryo. It's actually getting very hostile"..."Ryo beat Jody with a German suplex. There was FIGHT between 1PW fans and everybody else (real)! The fanboys have been legit kicked out". - Personally, I'm not sure if that's real or not, but if true that's hilarious. Apparently the 1PW fans were "waiting outside" afterwards!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> How that guy actually has rep is beyond me.


you can still catch up


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

ok Brye that makes sense then.

Edit: I already have more than him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the d2d issue.


Oooooh, I need to read the D2D recap as well.

TNA fans need to step their game up McQueen.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

te warining dude gve me 5 points wat can i use it for


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA fans need to step their game up McQueen.


They will just give them time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> te warining dude gve me 5 points wat can i use it for


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i want a GS and Lakers series to happen this year in the playoffs.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Anymore unrealistic wishes Jeff.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


>


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=430401

he gve me 5 ponts and I wan't to use them


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Anymore unrealistic wishes Jeff.


it can happen, lakers need to beat the suns, and winner of the denver and spurs series. GS has to beat Dallas and winner of the jazz and rockets series.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The word "fanboy" cracks me up. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Anymore unrealistic wishes Jeff.


Lady Croft!?

I think I might have to become the 1st American 1PW hooligan, because we all need to be fighting other people because of results of a worked sport.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I like the theme song for Backlash this year. :$

I like that whole album, actually. :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

my head is strting to hurt


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao at McQueen and Movement that link leads to nothing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> it can happen, lakers need to beat the suns, and winner of the denver and spurs series. GS has to beat Dallas and winner of the jazz and rockets series.



*yes hon, that is unrealistic. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I like the theme song for Backlash this year. :$
> 
> I like that whole album, actually. :$


What band?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I like the theme song for Backlash this year. :$
> 
> I like that whole album, actually. :$


wy u alwys ridin


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Daughtry and I like that CD to.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *yes hon, that is unrealistic. *


it can happen its the playoffs. its a long shot though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Lady Croft!?
> 
> I think I might have to become the 1st American 1PW hooligan, because we all need to be fighting other people because of results of a worked sport.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> :lmao at McQueen and Movement that link leads to nothing.


yes it dos


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> What band?


Daughtry.



> wy u alwys ridin


English, please.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> :lmao at McQueen and Movement that link leads to nothing.


What link?  (smiley used under trademark of Caligula Enterprises INC.)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> it can happen its the playoffs. its a long shot though.


Dude, it's the NBA Playoffs. That whole "anything can happen" mess is lies.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Daughtry.
> 
> 
> 
> English, please.


I'll check them out someday

McQueen: He meant the link Movement posted


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Movement linked me to a PM he got but I can't ready the PM. I think he got warned.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Daughtry.
> 
> 
> 
> English, please.


i'm black


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I misread his post, sorry. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Movement linked me to a PM he got but I can't ready the PM. I think he got warned.


and he gve me points i wn't to know how to use them

forget it my mead is killn me i'm going to night slep


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sup, pimpin's?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wassup N to tha CI-H


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey NCIH, Sup?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Movement linked me to a PM he got but I can't ready the PM. I think he got warned.


He did.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi NCIH


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Try to catch me ridin dirty.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Try to catch me ridin dirty.


I hate that fuckin song.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I aint'z getin' no luvz n da prediktionz. Wat's up wit dat!?

Seriously. And oh....work sucks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

THE PANTHERS TOOK DWANYE JARRETT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> THE PANTHERS TOOK DWANYE JARRETT!!!!!!!!!!!


Let's hope he pans out as well as fellow USC alum Kerry Colbert.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> THE PANTHERS TOOK DWANYE JARRETT!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice pick. I cannot believe that he fell that far....


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Knocking some people out on FNR3 with Big Goliath.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I suck pretty bad at FNR3 but I've only played it one time. Controls are a bit unorthodox for a first timer.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Let's hope he pans out as well as fellow USC alum Kerry Colbert.


Colbert ruled his rookie season, sucked last season. We got Keyshawn to teach Jarrett as well. And if he's anything like his brother from another mother Jeff, he's going to be a multiple time champion.....in the AFL.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, the analog control is pretty hard to get used to at first. But if you just switch it to config. 3, you can use the buttons for punches instead.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, the analog control is pretty hard to get used to at first. But if you just switch it to config. 3, you can use the buttons for punches instead.


That's cheating.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, the analog control is pretty hard to get used to at first. But if you just switch it to config. 3, you can use the buttons for punches instead.


I don't have the game anyways so it's not really a problem I have to worry about, was a fun game though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Colbert ruled his rookie season, sucked last season. We got Keyshawn to teach Jarrett as well. And if he's anything like his brother from another mother Jeff, he's going to be a multiple time champion.....in the AFL.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WTF...










1. Who is he?

2. How does he know my name?

3. WTF?!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's cheating.


Tim Sylvia > You


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> WTF...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

He asks everyone for green rep. I got rep from him the other day asking for some


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> WTF...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red rep him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm waiting for Spartan's responce...

:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I wish I got a PM from someone asking for greenage. :sad:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm waiting for Spartan's responce...
> 
> :side:


?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Redded WDS within the last two weeks, for an awful, awful post. It was around 2000 words of news about the VT shootings, and he added at the end "I blame Bush".

Fuck you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I got a give me green rep message the other day but I just ignored it.

I'm quick to pity people who actually want rep, but slow to pity rep.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I wish I had a Cavaliers and Red Wings banner to show my playoff spirit:side:.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If you're going to PM someone asking for rep, at least do something creative like this:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^

That's Awesome WCW


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao at the PM I just got.

Dubya's the man.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> WTF...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got one of those also. He said he really like green rep and if I would green rep him more often. :lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

lol


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Redded WDS within the last two weeks, for an awful, awful post. It was around 2000 words of news about the VT shootings, and he added at the end "I blame Bush".
> 
> Fuck you.


If you're going to blame anyone, blame Cena.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If you're going to blame anyone, blame Cena.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If you're going to blame anyone, blame RUSSO.


Fixed!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Fixed!


Nah, John Cena and his leg are responsible for a lot of things, as you will soon find out.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Fixed!



:lmao

There was a fire Russo chant during the Rhino match at KOE tonight


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice sig Platt

Truth- Logging off in about 7 minutes


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Listening to a few songs off 'The Re-Up' album.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

"Fire Russo" is going to be what people chant when matches suck from now on.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Platt said:


> :lmao
> 
> There was a fire Russo chant during the Rhino match at KOE tonight


Were they blaming Russo for the collapsing ring during Hero vs Castignoli as well?

And Platt was the 1PW fan debacle true cause if so that is really funny.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I've always thought that Rush's "Tom Sawyer" would have been a great entrance theme for Benoit.

1. It suits him
2. He's Canadian, and all Canadians have to love Rush. I think it's a law.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

truth - I'm pretty bored....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I am not Canadain and I love Rush but I used to live like 35 miles from Canada so you may have a point.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I am not Canadain and I love Rush but I used to live like 35 miles from Canada so you may have a point.


You don't have to be Canadian to like Rush, but you have to like Rush to be Canadian.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Were they blaming Russo for the collapsing ring during Hero vs Castignoli as well?
> 
> And Platt was the 1PW fan debacle true cause if so that is really funny.



They were definetly being idiots constant 1PW chants was taking away from the action but i didn't see any actual fight or see them getting removed so i'm not certain what happened


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Benoit's current theme is perfect for him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Benoit's current theme is perfect for him.


True.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alright Im out. Later


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Platt said:


> They were definetly being idiots constant 1PW chants was taking away from the action but i didn't see any actual fight or see them getting removed so i'm not certain what happened


Well ok then, still 1PW fans brawling with other fans would probably be more entertaining than a Trent Acid match so I was hoping you got to see that.

I like Benoit's theme, Our Lady Peace is a good band.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Im hitting up Youtube, for some wrestlin'....


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: The NHL is fucking awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Benoit theme in 2000 is better.


After watching HBK/Austin again, it may be ****1/4


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- The drummer for Rush was in the Aqua Teen movie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: The NHL is fucking awesome.


Another tell-tale sign of Canadianism. Are you Canadian MrMonty?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: The NHL is fucking awesome.


QFT


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4031554-post216.html


:lmao


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

How was the aqua teen movie? I dont think it'll get released in Australia unfortunately.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ If you love the show, then you'll love the movie. Although, the first half of the movie is much funnier than the second half.


Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4031554-post216.html
> 
> 
> :lmao


Only a one day ban? Pssh.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Has Danielson had any awesome matches in IWA:MS? I've seen a good amount of them, and all of them have been great, but nothing strikes me as 'must see' just yet. Anyone?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Another tell-tale sign of Canadianism. Are you Canadian MrMonty?


Actually I'm Bauerian


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
Bauerian, don't kill me then I'm no terrorist!



Spartanlax said:


> Has Danielson had any awesome matches in IWA:MS? I've seen a good amount of them, and all of them have been great, but nothing strikes me as 'must see' just yet. Anyone?


He had a good match with Hero at The Hero vs The Dragon event and then his string of matches during the 2004 TPI (which I'm sure you have seen) but I wouldn't say any ofthose are must see.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ozXTu8tHZ18


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Actually I'm Bauerian


Preach.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

That's what I thought, thanks McQueen. I'm working on a 'Best Of Danielson' compilation and honestly I can't think of any matches outside ROH that have been 'must see' by Danielson. They've been great, but not awesome. Aside from the Danielson/KENTA II match, that is.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: WWE should have payed Keifer Sutherland for a one night appearance to kill off the Muhammad Hassan charcater.

Jack Bauer killing your gimmick > Undertaker killing your gimmick

Danielson/KENTA II had absoultely no crowd heat till like the last 3 minutes, a shame cause that was a nicely worked match. Oh and Spartan you should PM me the match listing when your done.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

COLBERT IS ON RIGHT NOW~!!11~!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> COLBERT IS ON RIGHT NOW~!!11~!!


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: WWE should have payed Keifer Sutherland for a one night appearance to kill off the Muhammad Hassan charcater.
> 
> Jack Bauer killing your gimmick > Undertaker killing your gimmick
> 
> Danielson/KENTA II had absoultely no crowd heat till like the last 3 minutes, a shame cause that was a nicely worked match. Oh and Spartan you should PM me the match listing when your done.


That would have added an extra 600,000 buys (minimum) to the PPV.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: WWE should have payed Keifer Sutherland for a one night appearance to kill off the Muhammad Hassan charcater.


Great minds think alike, I've said this before as well :lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Thinking about ordering the Backlash PPV.

Anybody here think it's worth getting?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Great minds think alike, I've said this before as well :lmao


That really would be a mark out moment. :lmao


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

> McQueen
> Truth: WWE should have payed Keifer Sutherland for a one night appearance to kill off the Muhammad Hassan charcater.


:lmao comedy gold.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Farooq/Taker from KOTR '97 is horrible.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> That's what I thought, thanks McQueen. I'm working on a 'Best Of Danielson' compilation and honestly I can't think of any matches outside ROH that have been 'must see' by Danielson. They've been great, but not awesome. Aside from the Danielson/KENTA II match, that is.


Put the 11 min headlock match on there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Farooq/Taker from KOTR '97 is horrible.


*DAMN!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Thinking about ordering the Backlash PPV.
> 
> Anybody here think it's worth getting?


I'm probably going to get it, which I guess is saying something considering I haven't order a non-Mania/Rumble WWE PPV in years.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Undertaker vs Mankind: HIAC...is still an amazing watch.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Put the 11 min headlock match on there.


Hell yes.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/338909-yahoo-pool-tourney.html#post4031773
Diesel, Monty, you have to check this out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Put the 11 min headlock match on there.


Nah.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Bob Backlund vs. Graham (Backlund wins belt MSG 2-20-78)
> Inoki would defeat Bob Backlund in Tokoshima, Japan 11-30-79. This is a screwjob ending with Backlund not expecting to get pinned. Inoki gives up the belt one week later in Tokyo, but this match and the world title change was never acknowledged in the U.S.)


Never knew about that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, Inoki didn't like to lose in his prime, I could have told you about that one, but I've never seen the match.



Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/338909-yahoo-pool-tourney.html#post4031773
> Diesel, Monty, you have to check this out.


I looked at it and as your WF legal adviser, No you do not.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - I just watched the MSG Curtain Call vid, and this guy taping it was hilarious. When HHH entered the ring and hugged HBK and Razor, he about pissed himself. Then, when Diesel hugged them, he let out a 'Oh My God', that would've put Joey Styles to shame. 

Good stuff....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yeah, Inoki didn't like to lose in his prime, I could have told you about that one, but I've never seen the match.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at it and as your WF legal adviser, No you do not.


How much do you charge?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Putting Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson III on the 'Best Of Danielson' DVD, from Midnight Express Reuniuon. I think it's my favorit match between the two, edging out FOTC by a hair. The ending sequence is fucking awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That is my favorite Joe/Danielson match as well, the only one where they went all out and the clean finish really helped. I do like the FOTC match too but I easily prefered the MER match. The last few Joe title defences were his best.



AMPLine4Life said:


> How much do you charge?


This time you retained my services for free.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I am so confused


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> TRuth - I just watched the MSG Curtain Call vid, and this guy taping it was hilarious. When HHH entered the ring and hugged HBK and Razor, he about pissed himself. Then, when Diesel hugged them, he let out a 'Oh My God', that would've put Joey Styles to shame.
> 
> Good stuff....


Link?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Link?


^^^


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HBK/Mankind may be my favorite HBK match, what do you guys think?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'll linky you on msn. 

I do not advertise for free.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> HBK/Mankind may be my favorite HBK match, what do you guys think?


It's my favorite Mankind match. Not HBK match though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> HBK/Mankind may be my favorite HBK match, what do you guys think?


I love that match but I like HHH/HBK/Benoit at WM XX and HBK/Jericho from WM XIX a little better.

Edit: and the WM X ladder match


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> *DAMN!*


:lmao *[/delayed reaction]*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok...MSN is being queer.

http://www.wrestlinggonewrong.com/video/kliq_punished.html


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I think the HBK/Mankind match is awesome, but honestly it's not one of my favorites from him, only because I can't watch it over and over...but that has something to do with me. My favorite HBK match is probably the WM 20 main event, but for one on one I gotta go with HBK/Taker HIAC.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I love that match but I like HHH/HBK/Benoit at WM XX and HBK/Jericho from WM XIX a little better.


WM XX was more HHH and Benoit despite HBK's awesome blade job.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*there's going to be one of those child predator sting things on America's Most Wanted tonight. They used Miss America as the bait *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: for anyone that wants to win 50,000 points and rep. look at this. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/338909-yahoo-pool-tourney.html

truth: wizards are about to be sweeped in the playoffs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> WM XX was more HHH and Benoit despite HBK's awesome blade job.


Quickest blade job ever?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

HBK v. Taker in HIAC > All other HBK matches.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

LMFAO @ The camera man

Marking like a motherfucker.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I would play Yahoo pool. But just not for points. As I know, I am still not so good in it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If Diesel wins (and he will), I bet JeffDivaLover to cut his ear off and mail it to Lady Croft, Van Gogh style!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> If Diesel wins (and he will), I bet JeffDivaLover to cut his ear off and mail it to Lady Croft, Van Gogh style!!!!


:lmao that won't happen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Ok...MSN is being queer.
> 
> http://www.wrestlinggonewrong.com/video/kliq_punished.html


Damn, I didn't even know a video was in existence still.


Awesome stuff.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> If Diesel wins (and he will), I bet JeffDivaLover to cut his ear off and mail it to Lady Croft, Van Gogh style!!!!


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sounds like a plan to me.


An eye (or two) would be more original, don'tcha think?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> If Diesel wins (and he will), I bet JeffDivaLover to cut his ear off and mail it to Lady Croft, Van Gogh style!!!!


*eeeewwwwwww! I hope it don't have an earring. *


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm going to win :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

X Pac is the best wrestler ever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't care if you were joking or not you should be banned for that WCW.



Lady Croft said:


> *eeeewwwwwww! I hope it don't have an earring. *


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *eeeewwwwwww! I hope it don't have an earring. *


first of all i don't wear earrings. second, that will never happen. and third sabrina are you joining the tourney?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW, that Lesnar/Angle Iron Man match in on the WWE Championship set I posted earlier.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Work was gay, it's almost 2am and i have 3hrs of homework to look forward too, plus a banner for the Backlash comp.

Go me!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> An eye (or two) would be more original, don'tcha think?


How about his hands, then he can't type. Or he could just kill himself, no one would know, and we all win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How about his hands, then he can't type. Or he could just kill himself, no one would know, and we all win.


HARSH!

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW, that Lesnar/Angle Iron Man match in on the WWE Championship set I posted earlier.


Rip and upload plz.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I got warned


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



WCW said:


> Rip and upload plz.


How


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I got warned


Shit happens.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> HARSH!
> 
> :lmao


Watching the NFL Draft for 9 hours brings out a mean side in me I guess.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That was a little harsh, dude...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't remember being warned and it was not long ago


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Andruw Jones just robbed Garret Atkins of a homer :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd rather watch 8 hours of X Pac then anything.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I swear to god the guy in the "Pretty fly" video is the Schofield from Prison Break.

They sure look alike at least.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd rather watch 8 hours of X Pac then anything.


1980's Ric Flair vs. 2000's Bryan Danielson in an 8 hour iron man match?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> I refuse to join a Yahoo! Pool Tournament not led by Diesel.


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd rather watch 8 hours of X Pac then anything.


I think most people would rather watch there parents have sex then 8 hours of X-Pac


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Watching the NFL Draft for 9 hours brings out a mean side in me I guess.


The NFL draft is beyond boring.....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't remember being warned and it was not long ago


You were too busy acting drunk or whatever to remember.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who were you talking about AMP?


Because I probably agree.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> The NFL draft is beyond boring.....


I KNOW BUT I CAN'T TURN IT OFF!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Andruw Jones just robbed Garret Atkins of a homer :hb


I know you know that Atkins is on my fantasy team! Bastard.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You were too busy acting drunk or whatever to remember.


I don't drink


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> 1980's Ric Flair vs. 2000's Bryan Danielson in an 8 hour iron man match?


I'd rather watch the X-Factor vs. Grandmaster Sexay/Steve Blackman match for 24 hours straight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't remember being warned and it was not long ago


*Your spelling suddenly improved *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who were you talking about AMP?
> 
> 
> Because I probably agree.


Killing themselves? JDL. Not that I have any real problem with him aside his annoyance.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'd rather watch the X-Factor vs. Grandmaster Sexay/Steve Blackman match for 24 hours straight.


Steve Blackman wasn't that bad, throw in Jerry Flynn instead, the poor man's Steve Blackman.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*the Catch a Child Predator thingee is coming on America's Most Wanted now... Miss America was the bait :lmao*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't drink


Then you were high, took too many pills, were acting like an idiot, whatever.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't drink


:bs:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Your spelling suddenly improved *




I'm going to play some pool where places make sense



AMPLine4Life said:


> *Then you were high*, took too many pills, were acting like an idiot, whatever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Steve Blackman wasn't that bad, throw in Jerry Flynn instead, the poor man's Steve Blackman.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxfifrB3OkA


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Killing themselves? JDL. Not that I have any real problem with him aside his annoyance.


I agree 100%


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I know you know that Atkins is on my fantasy team! Bastard.




Homers is about the only thing you have a chance in too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxfifrB3OkA


:lmao

That video fucking oozes with charisma


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I love this Kurt Angle quote. It bashes D-Lo at the same time.



> "I became the first ever Euro-continental champion in WWF history. Well, besides D-Lo Brown, but he doesn't count." (about holding the European and Intercontinental championships at the same time)


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just received confirmation that I can indeed acquire an 11 disc History of the WWF Championship Digital Video Disc compilation.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Just received confirmation that I can indeed acquire an 11 disc History of the WWF Championship Digital Video Disc compilation.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Just received confirmation that I can indeed acquire an 11 disc History of the WWF Championship Digital Video Disc compilation.


Link?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Just received confirmation that I can indeed acquire an 11 disc History of the WWF Championship Digital Video Disc compilation.


thats some ballin ish right there


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I got red repped 

I should make a rant about it.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I hate red rep too 

I really can't be arsed for homework tonight.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I got red repped
> 
> I should make a rant about it.


*DO IT~!!!1!!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I got red repped
> 
> I should make a rant about it.


Was it RedSilver again?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Someone should make a Steve Blackman comp tape.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Was it RedSilver again?


He's never red repped me. It was 1203. He said I had "weak logic" for closing a Cena thread in the TNA section.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

According to this http://places.jump-around.com/closest/

Theres a place near me called Three Cocks, that makes me giggle.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember Steve Blacman jumping in the ring out of the crowd during the U.S/Hart Foundation fued and thinking it was real cause vader dived on him faster than JDL asking how Lady Croft's day was.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's never red repped me. It was 1203. He said I had "weak logic" for closing a *Cena thread* in the *TNA section*.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Someone should make a Steve Blackman comp tape.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I remember Steve Blacman jumping in the ring out of the crowd during the U.S/Hart Foundation fued and thinking it was real cause vader dived on him faster than JDL asking how Lady Croft's day was.


They remembered how rabidly successful that was so they did it again with the current IC champ.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I remember Steve Blacman jumping in the ring out of the crowd during the U.S/Hart Foundation fued and thinking it was real cause vader dived on him faster than JDL asking how Lady Croft's day was.


That's pretty damn fast.

Someone green rep me to boost my morale. wep 4 wep.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> They remembered how rabidly successful that was so they did it again with the current IC champ.


Is he defending the belt tomorrow night. All of Italy will buy the PPV to see him defend the belt.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is he defending the belt tomorrow night. All of Italy will buy the PPV to see him defend the belt.


He's the biggest draw in Italian wrestling history.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He's the biggest draw in Italian wrestling history.


Fo Sho. I hope he helps Lashley win tomorrow, it would be the greatest wrestling moment ever. Bigger than Luger taking out the entire NWO.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Didn't Kurt Angle jump out of the crowd to start off his WWE career?*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I mark when commercials for cox digital cable come on my cox digital cable


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Fo Sho. I hope he helps Lashley win tomorrow, it would be the greatest wrestling moment ever. Bigger than Luger taking out the entire NWO.


We need Tony Schavonie to confirm that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> We need Tony Schavonie to confirm that.


Only if he brings the Stache back with him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Didn't Kurt Angle jump out of the crowd to start off his WWE career?


Yeah. It was a segment with Tiger Ali Singh offering 500 bucks to any American willing to blow their nose on the American flag. With Angle coming in acting like he was going to do it but doing it on Singh's Indian flag instead.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Date?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Why do you worship someone who road the coattails of X-Pac throughout the Attitude Era.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Tommy Dreamer looks so skinny in WCW's sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Date?


November 20th


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> November 20th


L-A-M-E!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Why do you worship someone who road the coattails of X-Pac throughout the Attitude Era.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> L-A-M-E!


Pfft, it's near my birthday. NOT LAME!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Im kinda surprised Austin's movie bombed, guess the mainstream really hates anything to do with wrestling


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I find Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess dissapointing


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Im kinda surprised Austin's movie bombed, guess the mainstream really hates anything to do with wrestling


It proves that John Cena is a bigger draw then Austin.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> It proves that John Cena is a bigger draw then Austin.


Did Cena's movie even make a profit?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Tommy Dreamer looks so skinny in WCW's sig.


*Yeah he only started putting weight on after eating buckets of vomit. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Did Cena's movie even make a profit?


I'm pretty sure it did because of DVD sales.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yeah he only started putting weight on after eating buckets of vomit. *


Sounds healthy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ My banner request tomorrow is going to be hawt.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth ~ My banner request tomorrow is going to be hawt.


X Pac?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth ~ My banner request tomorrow is going to be hawt.


spoiler it for me :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Im kinda surprised Austin's movie bombed, guess the mainstream really hates anything to do with wrestling



*Anyone who saw the trailer for the movie basically saw everything important that happened in the movie so why pay money to go watch something you've already seen?  They simply gave way too much out in the trailers.. They even showed certain members already X'd out meaning they had been killed. Way to ruin the suspense... This entire movie was horribly promoted.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> X Pac?


X-Pac!

You think you can tell us what to do?

You think you can tell us what to wear?

Well you better get ready, to bow to the masters....






SUCK IT!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Fuck banner requests!


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Condemned flopped wow i thought id do really well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Fuck banner requests!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> spoiler it for me :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^Oh I so want to make babies with that bitch



Failing Satire said:


> Fuck banner requests!


There a bastard aren't they


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

The Condemned looked absolutely fucking horrible in the trailers. Really, really horrible. I like Austin. I hate Kane. See No Evil still looks like a better film.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> Fuck banner requests!


You're a mod, YOU MUST DO ALL REQUESTS!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Fuck banner requests!





Truth: Tonight is pretty boring.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince McMahon should quit acting like he can make movies or run football leagues and focus on what he's good at (wrestling).


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


>



that's ballin


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The Condemned looked absolutely fucking horrible in the trailers. Really, really horrible. I like Austin. I hate Kane. See No Evil still looks like a better film.


http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/condemned/

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1158185-see_no_evil/

Apparently The Condemned is slightly better.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> Vince McMahon should quit acting like he can make movies or run football leagues and focus on what he's good at (wrestling).


His ego is too big to do that

He should try his hand at porn, has more thn enough divas to use


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You're a mod, YOU MUST DO ALL REQUESTS!!!!!


Lol, i've done 8 since i been a mod. I'm taking the weekend off making. 

I enjoy them really.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> His ego is too big to do that
> 
> He should try his hand at porn, has more thn enough divas to use


That would not surprise me at all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> that's ballin and hawt


*fixed*


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Lol, i've done 8 since i been a mod. I'm taking the weekend off making.
> 
> I enjoy them really.


Truth - I don't.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> His ego is too big to do that
> 
> He should try his hand at porn, has more thn enough divas to use


Candice is in.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd mark if FS did my request. :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Lol, i've done 8 since i been a mod. I'm taking the weekend off making.
> 
> I enjoy them really.


Really :side:

You know you aint gots to make me that Masters of the universe banner





although a post Backlash MVP banner would be boss :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lance Storm had the most impressive mullet of all time in 1997.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'd mark if FS did my request. :$


Ditto. :$


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Holt, i searched back like 50 pages, i couldn't find it, so i'll do your next request, i may do Diesel's sometime next week, it's currently my time off.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

EGame said:


> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/condemned/
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1158185-see_no_evil/
> 
> Apparently The Condemned is slightly better.


They could have, and did, fool me. Awful AWFUL ad for it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Lance Storm had the most impressive mullet of all time in 1997.


That's where his charisma comes from.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's where his charisma comes from.


The Joe Dirt Theory?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> If WWE overlord Vince McMahon can extract anything good from "The Condemned," it's that the XFL no longer is his greatest creative failure.


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao


:lmao

where is that from?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I totally want to rock this banner richie77 made me right friggin' now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show from SS '02


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao
> 
> where is that from?


The rotten tomatoes link. Just read some of the comments, they're great.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I totally want to rock this banner richie77 made me right friggin' now.


Good choice. That one P4F made you is even better though.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show from SS '02


Very short match

Big Show vs Brock vs Angle at Vengeance was much better


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> It looks like thinking hurts [Austin's] head, and watching him hurts mine.





> Most TV wrestling matches are better scripted than The Condemned.





> "Those of us who watch, are we the condemned?" a character asks in a laughable attempt at earnestness. In a way, we are indeed: condemned to watch 111 minutes of suck.


:lmao


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

About to pop in WM 22. What did you guys think was the best match?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao


I wonder who thought this movie would be a good idea.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao


Yeah I read that. Cold.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I totally want to rock this banner richie77 made me right friggin' now.


as long as you stop swagger jackin


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Very short match
> 
> Big Show vs Brock vs Angle at Vengeance was much better


Lesnar giving Show a belly to belly and an F5 make it great though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

And finally......



> The film has gross scenes of rape and torture and killing. It also has a stern lecture on the violence peddled by those who create entertainment (seriously), so you won't know whether to laugh or cry. So just don't go.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Good choice. That one P4F made you is even better though.












They're both so deliciously awesome, I can't choose.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I totally want to rock this banner richie77 made me right friggin' now.


I made you one. I'm not very good at text banners though :$.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Overlord.. I like that name. *


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao at The Condemned reviews.

Oh and Jeff before you ask no you can't change your username to Overlord.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> About to pop in WM 22. What did you guys think was the best match?


Edge vs Foley


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I made you one. I'm not very good at text banners though :$.


Your's owns pretty much all the other attempts thus far. I do like i$e's work, though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> They're both so deliciously awesome, I can't choose.


That one rules. If you give me 5 minutes I'll make you an awesome one.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Overlord McMahon... kinda has a ring to it. *


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Lesnar giving Show a belly to belly and an F5 make it great though.


Brock gave show a running powerbomb in that three way, a mother fucking running powerbomb


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Your's owns pretty much all the other attempts thus far. I do like i$e's work, though.


Yeah that one is good. 

I just can't make them look interesting. I try things but they still end up looking like the word, nothing special.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

orly


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Edge vs Foley


 Figured it would come down to this or MITB.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> :lmao at The Condemned reviews.
> 
> Oh and Jeff before you ask no you can't change your username to Overlord.


.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

"The Vanilla Gorilla" Brock Lesnar > "The Next Big Thing" Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Brock gave show a running powerbomb in that three way, a mother fucking running powerbomb


I'll have it on Digital Video Disc soon.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

That one with the little Kevin Nash image is gold.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rep plz.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> orly


I gave that match 5 stars.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I gave that match 5 stars.


o?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> "The Vanilla Gorilla" Brock Lesnar > "The Next Big Thing" Brock Lesnar.


naw


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Rep plz.


Avy first, plz.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Austin was right, putting that match on SD was TNA level stupid.

Truth- Watching Rock/Austin from WM 19.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Rep plz.


10/10


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> 10/10


Rate better plz


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> That one with the little Kevin Nash image is gold.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: found a new JR&B artist I like named SAKURA...:agree:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> WholeDamShow said:
> 
> 
> > Spartanlax said:
> ...


So, my suspicions of Telf being a rejoiner after all this time are all but proven. And WholeDamnShow is a fucking loser.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Austin was right, putting that match on SD was TNA level stupid.
> 
> *Truth- Watching Rock/Austin from WM 19.*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> So, my suspicions of Telf being a rejoiner after all this time are all but proven. And WholeDamnShow is a fucking loser.


Yeah he is.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I got you beat WCW:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


The hype video is top notch.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm gonna ask WholeDamShow to link me to one of his posts I can green rep him. But then I'm gonna give him RED REP INSTEAD! SWEEEEEEEEEEERVE~!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> So, my suspicions of Telf being a rejoiner after all this time are all but proven. And WholeDamnShow is a fucking loser.


Yeah anyone who PM's asking for Rep is a loser, right Spartanlax! :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I got you beat WCW:


Close the graphics section now. No one will ever do better then this.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

here's your avy diesel


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm gonna ask WholeDamShow to link me to one of his posts I can green rep him. But then I'm gonna give him RED REP INSTEAD! SWEEEEEEEEEEERVE~!


That's so mean.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

more banner attempts, plz

so far wcw iz winning. soz.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

WCW said:


> Close the graphics section now. No one will ever do better then this.


I agree.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm gonna ask WholeDamShow to link me to one of his posts I can green rep him. But then I'm gonna give him RED REP INSTEAD! SWEEEEEEEEEEERVE~!


I green repped him :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Just bought a PS3 and now have it hooked up. About to play the 3'rd Def Jam fight game which I rented. Hopefully as good as FFNY.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I love the new sig Diesel :lmao

JBL and Finlay aren't in the Def Jam games Pyro so you won't like it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm gonna ask WholeDamShow to link me to one of his posts I can green rep him. But then I'm gonna give him RED REP INSTEAD! SWEEEEEEEEEEERVE~!


Give me the link too.


My rep power is devastating.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> more banner attempts, plz
> 
> so far wcw iz winning. soz.


WHERE ARE MY 15,000 POINTS??!??!!?

:cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I gave that match 5 stars.


*You should take one star away for Paul wearing a Yankee's cap. *


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Just bought a PS3 and now have it hooked up. About to play the 3'rd Def Jam fight game which I rented. Hopefully as good as FFNY.





Spoiler



It's very disappointing


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> WHERE ARE MY 15,000 POINTS??!??!!?
> 
> :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


I need an avy first.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> more banner attempts, plz
> 
> so far wcw iz winning. soz.


Lame. You're just mad at me </3


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Just bought a PS3 and now have it hooked up. About to play the 3'rd Def Jam fight game which I rented. Hopefully as good as FFNY.


Icon? I hated the demo


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I mark for this pic.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> *Stone Cold Steve Austin: What?!?​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yum:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I need an avy first.


I gave you one


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *You should take one star away for Paul wearing a Yankee's cap. *


*
BROCK WE'RE LOSING!*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's very disappointing


Meh. At least it was only a rental. loz


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :yum:


My best of Batista DVD is better.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I rented Def Jam Icon and I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I gave you one


I disapprove of it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Meh. At least it was only a rental. loz


lawl.s


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> *Stone Cold Steve Austin: What?!?​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank fuck.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I disapprove of it.


Where's my rep for an attempt? If you repped richie you better rep me cause I put fancy text and everything.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: this is my 1st visit to this thread today. :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I rented Def Jam Icon and I thought it was pretty good.


Nice. Alot of people said it was either decent or sub-par.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I disapprove of it.


then we are on two different pgs


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I mark for this pic.


Not her best pic . She's pretty hot nonetheless.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If the Stone Cold compiliation is really called Stone Cold Steve Austin: What? that is extremely gay.

Like Orlando Jordan gay.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Thank fuck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Earl Hebner raises the rating of Austin/Rock by 1/2*.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shit. This game is crazy, I thought I was on a different screen but I was playing. Graphics are so different in this one.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I can't find anything on TV now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> If the Stone Cold compiliation is really called Stone Cold Steve Austin: What? that is extremely gay.
> 
> Like Orlando Jordan gay.


Kanyon gay?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Congrats, Pyro on getting a PS3! *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


That's not the official release? My mistake, I didn't look close enough. :lmao :$ :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I can't find anything on TV now.


Hockey. Jack Bauer approves.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Kanyon gay?


It's "What?" chant gay and thats gay enough.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I cringe whenever Austin takes a neck bump in this match.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: bored



CaLi are you uploading all those?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> That's not the official release? My mistake, I didn't look close enough. :lmao :$ :$


I made it like 4 months ago :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


>


Banner plz.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I cringe whenever Austin takes a neck bump in this match.


Rock should of been fired for breaking character after the match was over.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jordan and Kanyon should have been a tag team. Maybe they still will be...maybe...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just read recently somewhere that Kanyon retired, I guess his "openly gay" gimmick flopped. OJ's out gaying up New Japan but then again maybe that means Tomko will turn on Giant Bernard (A-Train) and team up with OJ?



MoveMent™ said:


>


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm going to put chuck norris in my sig


What do you want the banner to say Diesel


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Rock should of been fired for breaking character after the match was over.


He had to work with Goldberg, which is worse.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Jordan and Kanyon should have been a tag team. Maybe they still will be...maybe...


TNA would do it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WATCHING BIG POPPA PUMP'S WWE DEBUT~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WATCHING BIG POPPA PUMP'S WWE DEBUT~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


If you watch that promo more than once, your "loopid".


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm going to put chuck norris in my sig
> 
> 
> What do you want the banner to say Diesel


Undeniably extraordinarily tremendously sexified

plz.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A true work of art.*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> If you watch that promo more than once, your "loopid".


I always fast forward to Steiners entrance.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I need a MacGyver banner/avatar.

Seriously.

Lady Croft, seriously you should become a graphic designer.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

OVERTIME HOCKEY!!!!!!!!

You watch Nucks/Ducks last night Diesel?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'd try a banner for you John, but you know, my GFX art does not come cheap.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I love that match so much. I shall watch their WM 17 match to compare now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

you get a choice Diesel


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ballin!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Haha, that's awesome, Croft. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> OVERTIME HOCKEY!!!!!!!!
> 
> You watch Nucks/Ducks last night Diesel?


Yeah man, glad we were able to tie the series up 1 a piece. Naslund played great, too.



> I'd try a banner for you John, but you know, my GFX art does not come cheap.


wep? :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I love that match so much. I shall watch their WM 17 match to compare now.


AND WATCH THEIR WM 15 MATCH AFTER THAT~!!!!!!!


19 is my favorite.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I need a MacGyver banner/avatar.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Lady Croft, seriously you should become a graphic designer.



*










I sooooo rule!*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Ballin!


I never gave you verification to use that word


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *A true work of art.*


The heart on the i looks like an ass.

I approve.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> AND WATCH THEIR WM 15 MATCH AFTER THAT~!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 19 is my favorite.


I think I will watch all three. I haven't seen 17 in awhile. It was better then 19 last I remember though. :$


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Haha, that's awesome, Croft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah I'll do it fo free coz I'm in the gfx mood tonight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Haha, that's awesome, Croft.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man, glad we were able to tie the series up 1 a piece. Naslund played great, too.


Not a Nucks fan or anything but Double OT = Ratings. What a sneaky/lucky shot to end the game though.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The heart on the i looks like an ass.
> 
> I approve.


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm saying it again...

Ballin! 80's style!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

New sig.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm saying it again...
> 
> Ballin! 80's style!


since your cool, you get the chuck norris seal of approval



Diesel said:


> New sig.


now tats ballin


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I liked it better when it just said Diesel to be honest.

Thanks MoveMent, I didn't mean to steal your phrase but you can't argue that MacGyver wasn't ballin back in '87


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I think I will watch all three. I haven't seen 17 in awhile. It was better then 19 last I remember though. :$


17 is better wrestling, but 19 is my favorite.


I don't have 15 :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Christ, the blurring on this DVD is so annoying. I really need the X-7 dvd.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McGyver theme is still the shit...*goes to youtube*.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> McGyver theme is still the shit...*goes to youtube*.


I want that as my ringtone...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> 17 is better wrestling, but 19 is my favorite.
> 
> 
> I don't have 15 :sad:


I've got them all on one DVD 

Bunch of extra shit as well.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> The heart on the i looks like an ass.
> 
> I approve.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> McGyver theme is still the shit...*goes to youtube*.



that forums server is really " bad ass" it only took me 3 times until it would let me sign up



McQueen said:


> I liked it better when it just said Diesel to be honest.
> 
> Thanks MoveMent, I didn't mean to steal your phrase but you can't argue that MacGyver wasn't ballin back in '87


no denying that logic


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Uhh fuck yhea. It's the sex.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WFGF World Class Champion right here.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Going to watch the impact replay just to laugh at it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

EGame said:


> Uhh fuck yhea. It's the sex.


must you try to out do us all


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> that forums server is really " bad ass" it only took me 3 times until it would let me sign up


I knowz.:sad:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

LC puts all other GFX artists to shame.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I've got them all on one DVD
> 
> Bunch of extra shit as well.


:ns


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4032183-post1.html

The fact that he said the plot is original and he agrees with the theme/moral (something no other review has done) makes him lose credibility.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> must you try to out do us all


pfft I betcha it took me less time do that then you did yours. Drop shadow + my army of fonts FTW!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> LC puts all other GFX artists to shame.


You must have missed my masterpiece.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

np.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


>


Pretty much sums me up


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4032183-post1.html
> 
> The fact that he said the plot is original and he agrees with the theme/moral (something no other review has done) makes him lose credibility.


Mystery > Moron critics


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Can somebody make me a piece a shit banner too?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4032183-post1.html
> 
> The fact that he said the plot is original and he agrees with the theme/moral (something no other review has done) makes him lose credibility.


The plot is a direct ripoff of some old Japanese movie. :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> np.


*goes to user cp*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Can somebody make me a piece a shit banner too?


*CaLi*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Mystery > Moron critics


That's like saying Pyro's Opinion > Everyone Else's


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> The plot is a direct ripoff of some old Japanese movie. :lmao


Batal Royale. Good movie. Lots of blood.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The plot is a direct ripoff of some old Japanese movie. :lmao


Exactly. And apparently the theme is "we're going to put a bunch of violence on TV and then once we see all the violence, we're gonna realize we fucked up and everyone should feel sorry for us and the people who died."


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner you like my Sig?

thx Diesel


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I haven't seen it but I'm guessing Condemned will suck compared to "Surviving the Game" with Gary Busey and Ice T.

And no I'm not being sarcastic that was a pretty damn good movie.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Can somebody make me a piece a shit banner too?












np.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Exactly. And apparently the theme is "we're going to put a bunch of violence on TV and then once we see all the violence, we're gonna realize we fucked up and everyone should feel sorry for us and the people who died."


This movie(look at what movie it is and then look at 1st and 5th names on the cast list)> The Condemned


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Can somebody make me a piece a shit banner too?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

\/\/\/\/ Looks at sig. Bubba you suck


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> Headliner you like my Sig?
> 
> thx Diesel


That's the most charisma you've ever had. You should give your life or something of equal value to Diesel.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello all,

Truth - I love playoff hockey, especially when it's overtime :agree:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

EGame said:


>


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> np.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> This movie(look at what movie it is and then look at 1st and 5th names on the cast list)> The Condemned


How can you go wrong with those two casted?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That actually looks like a serious attempt, Guyan. Thanks for it. 

Post it in my request thread, to give it a lil' bumpage, ya know? :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wait.. gotta edit it.. LMAO










*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's the most charisma you've ever had. You should give your life or something of equal value to Diesel.


I'm not Keep_It_Fresh


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Truth - I love playoff hockey, especially when it's overtime :agree:


Comment and Playoff OT Hockey approved by Jack Bauer.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> That actually looks like a serious attempt, Guyan. Thanks for it.
> 
> Post it in my request thread, to give it a lil' bumpage, ya know? :side:


and mines wasn't?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> That actually looks like a serious attempt, Guyan. Thanks for it.
> 
> Post it in my request thread, to give it a lil' bumpage, ya know? :side:


Will do.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:side:


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Comment and Playoff OT Hockey approved by Jack Bauer.


Good to know


Emery and Broduer are both playing great, this game may go a few o.t's


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA Rating: 0.7
> 
> mankind2112: It's the summer, people have lives and were probably out. We shouldn't worry about it.


No, actualy I wouldn't defend a 0.7 rating because that would be a big drop, 1.0 is hardly a drop considering TNA's past rating history - just because I happen to like TNA wrestling shouldn't be something to be made fun of by a mod and other members.

I'm sorry if I happen to like TNA's current product, I'll be sure to never let it be known in future posts' on this board ever again if I make any. 

You know for a second I thought this board was different than the other ones out there, I even bought a membership which is something that I would never consider doing for any other board I've been to - but in the end it turns out to be no different than the others, the hate runs deep in here too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ New combo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> Good to know
> 
> 
> Emery and Broduer are both playing great, this game may go a few o.t's


I hope so. I was mad that Nucks/Ducks only went 2 last night and ended on a sneaky goal.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:
 

> How can you go wrong with those two casted?















Edit- :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

mankind2112 said:


> No, actualy I wouldn't defend a 0.7 rating because that would be a big drop, 1.0 is hardly a drop considering TNA's past rating history - just because I happen to like TNA wrestling shouldn't be something to be made fun of by a mod and other members.
> 
> I'm sorry if I happen to like TNA's current product, I'll be sure to never let it be known in future posts' on this board ever again if I make any.
> 
> You know for a second I thought this board was different than the other ones out there, I even bought a membership which is something that I would never consider doing for any other board I've been to - but in the end it turns out to be no different than the others, the hate runs deep in here too.


Hate? Wow, take a joke.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth ~ New combo.


looks good



AMPLine4Life said:


> I hope so. I was mad that Nucks/Ducks only went 2 last night and ended on a sneaky goal.


Sneaky is an understatement, I still don't know how the hell it went in, Giguere should have had his paddle down


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> \/\/\/\/ Looks at sig. Bubba you suck


That's impossible.



AMPLine4Life said:


> That's like saying Pyro's Opinion > Everyone Else's


Read the Smackdown forum [/2 month old cliche]


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

mankind2112 said:


> No, actualy I wouldn't defend a 0.7 rating because that would be a big drop, 1.0 is hardly a drop considering TNA's past rating history - just because I happen to like TNA wrestling shouldn't be something to be made fun of by a mod and other members.
> 
> I'm sorry if I happen to like TNA's current product, I'll be sure to never let it be known in future posts' on this board ever again if I make any.
> 
> You know for a second I thought this board was different than the other ones out there, I even bought a membership which is something that I would never consider doing for any other board I've been to - but in the end it turns out to be no different than the others, the hate runs deep in here too.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


*CZW > TNA*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> *CZW > TNA*


Cloudy > Abyss


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*









^^^^ 

This banner should be put in everyone who is currently banned's sig. *


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That post was so friggin' out of no where. Honestly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Him finding that post means someone snitched. How lame.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What are the odds that he would not only read this thread but read like 4 hours ago and happen upon that?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

King of Kings said:


> looks good
> 
> 
> 
> Sneaky is an understatement, I still don't know how the hell it went in, Giguere should have had his paddle down


Thanks Anthony .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> That post was so friggin' out of no where. Honestly.


Yeah but it's the closest thing I've had to having a rant against me so I'll take it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Him finding that post means someone snitched. How lame.


RedSilver is the only snitch in these parts.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

i mark for mankind2112


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Him finding that post means someone snitched. How lame.


True. Time to do some investigating.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> What are the odds that he would not only read this thread but read like 4 hours ago and happen upon that?


Exactly. 

Meh, I can't be bugged with this right now, I've got hockey to watch.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

What the hell is "Brock We're Losing" from?

Truth- Just red repped WholeDamShow and called him a loser. I would feel bad if he didn't go out of his way to ASK AROUND FOR MY REAL NAME in order to ask me for green rep. Fuck that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> What the hell is "Brock We're Losing" from?


Brock/Taker HIAC.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Speaking of Masters of the Universe...

http://www.ifilm.com/video/2652382


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> True. Time to do some investigating.


I'm on the prowl as well.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

There is an investigation, wheres Delfin?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ I love how BrahmaBull9813 posts in a whole bunch of graphics requests with a big long speal, sometimes asking questions, then says it will be good. Then comes up with nOOb work.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Can't AMP read PMs? Or is that only S-Mods?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Brock/Taker HIAC.


Mmm, thought so. Wasn't sure if it was from one of the handicap matches with Lesnar/Heyman teaming up.

TRUTH- 5 seconds after red repping him, WholeDamShow PM'd me back going 'dude wtf'....which means he musta been refreshing his User CP for like a minute :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I accuse JDL.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> Can't AMP read PMs? Or is that only S-Mods?


That requires access to the admin panel.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

EGame said:


> I accuse JDL.


:lmao

Why did people sign up for the yahoo pool tourney? We should have warned them.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Can't AMP read PMs? Or is that only S-Mods?


It was RedSilver


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Can't AMP read PMs? Or is that only S-Mods?


I think it's only Admins but I'm not sure. 

Come on, I mod the TNA section, like I would get such a special privilege.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Truth - I hate powerplays in overtime


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think it's only Admins but I'm not sure.
> 
> Come on, I mod the TNA section, like I would get such a special privilege.


So you can catch snitches?


Cal, you really think so? Does he just lurk in this thread and find ways to piss us off?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

EGame said:


> I accuse JDL.


Well, I did say earlier that if he died, no one would care.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Having Theft enabled in the store would supercede negative repping. Believe.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Having Theft enabled in the store would supercede negative repping. Believe.


Theft?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

So we have suspects now. JDL and RedSilver.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

e-Lynch Mob!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> Truth - I hate powerplays in overtime


So do I but meh, it's part of the game. 

Where's Meltzliner, he always has the scoop.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^yo.


Killa CaLi said:


> It was RedSilver


By default.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sharkboy is teaming with Senshi. Now that is what you call a dream team.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Why did people sign up for the yahoo pool tourney? We should have warned them.


I signed up because I'll get 50,000 points easily.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I signed up because I'll get 50,000 points easily.


And if Diesel wins JDL has to cut off his ear and send it to Lady Croft like Van Gogh would do.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

So did he just make one post and that's it? That sucks.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I just looked at WholeDamShow's profile...and saw that he sent himself a gift. That's one of the funniest/saddest things I've ever seen on here.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a Rugby game soon that will decide weather i play for the sun shine coast team or not im so nerves.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I signed up because I'll get 50,000 points easily.


Oh really? Who's paying that out? I still won't sign up though, if you we're running it I would though .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> So you can catch snitches?
> 
> 
> Cal, you really think so? Does he just lurk in this thread and find ways to piss us off?


Yeah...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So did he just make one post and that's it? That sucks.


He's watching the thread.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> Theft?


Stealing points from another user. You would spend a small amount for a chance of stealing points from someone else. The higher the points you attempt to steal, the lower the chance of success. Points put in the bank were safe though, actually giving it meaning.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> And if Diesel wins JDL has to cut off his ear and send it to Lady Croft like Van Gogh would do.


No, hands. Death was harsh but I feel hands is justified.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Stealing points from another user. You would spend a small amount for a chance of stealing points from someone else. The higher the points you attempt to steal, the lower the chance of success. Points put in the bank were safe though, actually giving it meaning.


I would enable that just to see the rants it causes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He's watching the thread.


Oh. I still want my rant, this is probably as close as I'll ever get.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Oh really? Who's paying that out? I still won't sign up though, if you we're running it I would though .


Jeff is. He only has like, 40,000 currently but I guess he assumes he'll get 10,000 more once the tourney is through.

I'd be happy with him just giving me the 40,000 right now, because I'm gonna win either way.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I just looked at WholeDamShow's profile...and saw that he sent himself a gift. That's one of the funniest/saddest things I've ever seen on here.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/143158-killa-cali.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Jeff is. He only has like, 40,000 currently but I guess he assumes he'll get 10,000 more once the tourney is through.
> 
> I'd be happy with him just giving me the 40,000 right now, because I'm gonna win either way.


You're going to donate some to your MMA pal right? :side:

We're betting on Liddell/Jackson, deal?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DOUBLE FUCKING OVERTIME!!!!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You're going to donate some to your MMA pal right? :side:
> 
> We're betting on Liddell/Jackson, deal?


For sure, on both. 

Who you calling? I'm calling Liddell.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I will lose in the first round of that tournament.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

is there a ROH show tonight? I remember betting on a match


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> DOUBLE FUCKING OVERTIME!!!!!!!


:hb :hb


----------



## mankind2112 (May 17, 2005)

I'm not here to start trouble, I have a clean record on these boards and just like to chat with other wrstling fans.

It wasn't Redsilver, although he is a good friend of mine on these boards and I respect his opinions.

It was Mr. Crowley, and it wouldn't have made me so angry if he hadn't red repped me and called me a joke.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I will lose in the first round of that tournament.



have you played pool?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

mankind2112 said:


> I'm not here to start trouble, I have a clean record on these boards and just like to chat with other wrstling fans.
> 
> It wasn't Redsilver, although he is a good friend of mine on these boards and I respect his opinions.
> 
> It was Mr. Crowley, and it wouldn't have made me so angry if he hadn't red repped me and called me a joke.


of course it was so obvious


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah but I suck.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

mankind2112 said:


> I'm not here to start trouble, I have a clean record on these boards and just like to chat with other wrstling fans.
> 
> It wasn't Redsilver, although he is a good friend of mine on these boards and I respect his opinions.
> 
> It was Mr. Crowley, and it wouldn't have made me so angry if he hadn't red repped me and called me a joke.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

mankind2112 said:


> I'm not here to start trouble, I have a clean record on these boards and just like to chat with other wrstling fans.
> 
> It wasn't Redsilver, although he is a good friend of mine on these boards and I respect his opinions.
> 
> It was Mr. Crowley, and it wouldn't have made me so angry if he hadn't red repped me and called me a joke.


Crowley's an asshole, don't listen to him. We don't hate you dude, we give everyone shit in this thread and 99% of the time we aren't being serious.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

mankind2112 said:


> I'm not here to start trouble, I have a clean record on these boards and just like to chat with other wrstling fans.
> 
> It wasn't Redsilver, although he is a good friend of mine on these boards and I respect his opinions.
> 
> It was Mr. Crowley, and it wouldn't have made me so angry if he hadn't red repped me and called me a joke.


The fact you concider RedSilver your friend and respect his opinions makes me just flat out disrespect you.

JK, but I do disrespect RedSilver


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> yeah but I suck.


I'm not that good either


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> For sure, on both.
> 
> Who you calling? I'm calling Liddell.


I'm thinking Liddell as well but we'll wait til' it draws closer. If we both pick the same, then we'll pick the round it ends in.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

TNA has wrstling fans and everyone else has wrestling fans.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> It wasn't Redsilver, although he is a good friend of mine on these boards and I respect his opinions.


:lmao



> The fact you concider RedSilver your friend and respect his opinions makes me just flat out disrespect you.
> 
> JK, but I do disrespect RedSilver


Same


Not joking


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just finished splitting HBK/Austin from KOTR '97 :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Can I have the first half of my name in red and the second half grey? Thanks.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Can I have the first half of my name in red and the second half grey? Thanks.


I tried purchasing grey and it didn't work


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Can I have the first half of my name in red and the second half grey? Thanks.


He was dead serious.:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

mankind2112 said:


> I'm not here to start trouble, I have a clean record on these boards and just like to chat with other wrstling fans.
> 
> It wasn't Redsilver, although he is a good friend of mine on these boards and I respect his opinions.
> 
> It was Mr. Crowley, and it wouldn't have made me so angry if he hadn't red repped me and called me a joke.


Yeah, I really have nothing against you. If you checked a few posts back we actually said you were a cool TNA defender (I even repped you for that one post and I never rep anyone outside of this thread). Defending TNA is straight and you do it well, we just fuck around in this thread. Plus it's WCW and myself, we're hardly every serious no matter where the convo might be.

So yeah, don't take it as hate or want to leave the site or anything like that.
















See, this is why I'll never get a fucking rant, I'm too soft in these situations.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He was dead serious.:lmao


are you happy now?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New Sig


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

mankind2112, I have no idea who you are except that you are a frequenter of the TNA section; a section I am rarely in. But I commend you for reacting with dignity to what might have seemed like bashing. Kudos.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I want half my name in purple and the other third in dark orchid









*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> -- In three years, we have seen three precipitous quarterback drops (Aaron Rodgers, Matt Leinart and Brady Quinn). Therefore it is now a tradition. In fact, if I'm a league official, I don't invite a single QB to New York next year, 'lest they have to squire another young dreamer behind the scrim, unless…
> 
> -- They bring their girlfriends. We need more girlfriends at the draft. That should have moved Brady Quinn up a minimum of 10 picks.


My thoughts exactly (about the girlfriend)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> See, this is why I'll never get a fucking rant, I'm too soft in these situations.


_Wimp_


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I want half my name in purple and the other third in dark orchid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I just noticed, that usertitle sounds familiar!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New Sig


I'm not a fan of that show, but nice banner


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> are you happy now?


Ya


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> mankind2112, I have no idea who you are except that you are a frequenter of the TNA section; a section I am rarely in. But I commend you for reacting with dignity to what might have seemed like bashing. Kudos.


Yeah, get out of the Anything section and explore the site a bit. That mod spot is never coming...although I'm not against it.

I know Cali, I know


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> My thoughts exactly (about the girlfriend)


I was disappointed his sister wasn't there.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I should make a rant on AMP for making a legless joke


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New Sig


 

Truth: Downloading the Rock vs. Angle match from No Mercy 2000.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- was only able to stomach a half hour of TNA this week.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, get out of the Anything section and explore the site a bit. That mod spot is never coming...although I'm not against it.
> 
> I know Cali, I know


Moderation ain't for sissys, son!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya


you will be pleased to know I tried going into the shout box and I'm still waiting for my shout out to be posted, from 2 minutes ago


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm like AMP, too soft in situations like that. Well, most of the time.

I wish Szumi was a mod. He'd make the annoying members cry on a daily basis. In fact, AMP, go push for Szumi to be the new BTB mod. Wolfy'll back you.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Anybody want me to rant on them?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I was disappointed his sister wasn't there.


His girlfriend and his sister side by side = ratings.

Pssssh, I always bring the consistently low ratings in the TNA section McQueen.

Come on DC, that joke last night was gold.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: BTB needs a new mod so who knows. Szumi and King Of Pain are the only ones who really deserve it right now.

Edit: I loved it AMP but you said you wanted a rant.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hey I just noticed, that usertitle sounds familiar!


*hehe yep. I couldn't resist after I got that distinct label from ya *


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm off to bed soon, although i may use Diesel as a guinea pig for a new text i wanna try out, i've never mastered almost transparent glassy text.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm like AMP, too soft in situations like that. Well, most of the time.
> 
> I wish Szumi was a mod. He'd make the annoying members cry on a daily basis. In fact, AMP, go push for Szumi to be the new BTB mod. Wolfy'll back you.


The only thing I'm pushing for in the BTB section is that Grendill has his sig removed.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Who the fuck Szumi.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ They should do a special vbookie tomorrow on whether Kennedy will cash in or not, seeing as he's not on the card.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Anybody want me to rant on them?


Yes. See how it works out for you


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That has to be my favorite banner of all time.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


>


I'm about to make gifs from my season 2 DVD, want anything?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Grendrill has the worst sig on this whole forum.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: BTB needs a new mod so who knows. Szumi and King Of Pain are the only ones who really deserve it right now.
> 
> Edit: I loved it AMP but you said you wanted a rant.


yeah but it wouldn't serious, which ruins the fun.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I'm off to bed soon, although i may use Diesel as a guinea pig for a new text i wanna try out, i've never mastered almost transparent glassy text.


*YES, PLEASE.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> That has to be my favorite banner of all time.


:agree:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The only thing I'm pushing for in the BTB section is that Grendill has his sig removed.


For the love of God, actually do that. So what your girlfriend is decent looking, you spoiled prick? We get it. Now, go away.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Yes. See how it works out for you


I'll try


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I believe I was the first person to openly complain about Grendrill's banner. It makes me want to kill puppies.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

booo, OT didn't last long enough


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

AMP you see that goal?

edit - guess you did


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Grendrill has the worst sig on this whole forum.


You must not have seen Wizzy's


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I'm about to make gifs from my season 2 DVD, want anything?


I say any scene with the Monarch would be awesome for me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> AMP you see that goal?
> 
> edit - guess you did


great goal no doubt. I just wanted a marathon game.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I still haven't been emailed back by Spike TV.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'll try


LOL

Truth: The thread entitled Mr Mcmahons Hat is awesome, simply because it's a thread about Mr McMahon's hat.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Having ugly girls in your sig = no ratings


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I have seen said sig, and it's very lame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching this indy fed on some strange local access channel (even though it is 1,500 miles from where I live), and it is much better than TNA.

They have this one manager that was just harsh on the crowd, which is mostly little kids. "If you kids so much as boo me, there will be an Amber alert for each one of you." :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> LOL
> 
> Truth: The thread entitled Mr Mcmahons Hat is awesome, simply because it's a thread about Mr McMahon's hat.


4 pages yet?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/338919-daniels-quits-ring-honor.html#post4032200

Goddammit.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> LOL
> 
> Truth: The thread entitled Mr Mcmahons Hat is awesome, simply because it's a thread about Mr McMahon's hat.



http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/338930-mr-monty-you-bastard.html#post4032768


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Having ugly girls in your sig = no ratings


I take it you mean mine?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/338919-daniels-quits-ring-honor.html#post4032200
> 
> Goddammit.


I saw that earlier


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/338919-daniels-quits-ring-honor.html#post4032200
> 
> Goddammit.


Wasn't much of a shock to me. I figured he was going to leave soon since he hadn't been doing anything for over a month.

I just wish that he would have stayed a little longer so he could have gotten his own 'going away' show. He was a founding father of ROH, after all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I saw that earlier


All ROH will have left pretty soon is the NO REMORSE CORPS.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 4 pages yet?


It's stuck on 13 replies. How very odd.



> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/...ml#post4032768


You get points for actually being honest :lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMP just got his first rant. And he better respond the right way...WOOO!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> All ROH will have left pretty soon is the NO REMORSE CORPS.


You mean NO MIC SKILLS.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I take it you mean mine?


Lord Wizzy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It would really spice ROH up right about now if Low Ki came back and gave all the members of THE NO REMORSE CORPS ghetto stomps, but that's wishful thinking.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> It would really spice ROH up right about now if Low Ki came back and gave all the members of THE NO REMORSE CORPS ghetto stomps, but that's wishful thinking.


:lmao 

That'd be awesome.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> It's stuck on 13 replies. How very odd.
> 
> 
> 
> You get points for actually being honest :lmao


I do what I say I'll do  

anyone else want a rant?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Lord Wizzy


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I do what I say I'll do
> 
> *anyone else want a rant*?


Nooo no No noooh nooh no...:$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

My rant > Movement's rant


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

rant plz.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Made some text for Diesel, i'll make another one tho when i get decent time, i enjoy text sigs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


>


*LORD WIZZY*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I still haven't been emailed back by Spike TV.


They probably saw the thread title "TNA" and deleted it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Serious, hateful rants > Play rants. Sorry.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They probably saw the thread title "TNA" and deleted it.


Most likely.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WOOOOOO I GOT A RANT!!! Too bad it's fake 

Gives me a chance to go Flair mode though.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WOOOOOO I GOT A RANT!!! Too bad it's fake
> 
> Gives me a chance to go Flair mode though.


That was the entire point, brother!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao I JUST GOT THE BEST IDEA EVER!!!!!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WOOOOOO I GOT A RANT!!! Too bad it's fake
> 
> Gives me a chance to go Flair mode though.


SPARTANMANIA!!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Serious, hateful rants > Play rants. Sorry.


apparently you didn't see the serious rant on CaLi


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I doubt AMP will be able to top what I just wrote in that rant.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> rant plz.


you serious, I may let Spartanlax do it cause in all seriousness his was better


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> *LORD WIZZY*


oh, this person...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/143529-lord-wizzy.html

yeah she's barf.

I seriously thought that was some joke that I should have got but didn't :$. Taking you seriously is hard sometimes.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I doubt AMP will be able to top what I just wrote in that rant.


That was amazing. I've never heard/seen a Warrior promo before, so now I'm just frightended :lmao

Don't bother linking me to any though, no sound on this computer 

EDIT- If you actually want a rant Diesel, I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao at what WCW posted in the rant.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I doubt AMP will be able to top what I just wrote in that rant.


:lmao I'm going to try.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> That was amazing. I've never heard/seen a Warrior promo before, so now I'm just frightended :lmao
> 
> Don't bother linking me to any though, no sound on this computer


Here's a transcription of his WM VI one:



> "You are nothing but a normal, you don't deserve to breathe the same air that I and Hulk Hogan do. Hulk Hogan, I must ask you now as you asked me, do you Hulk Hogan want your ideas, your beliefs to live forever? For Hulk Hogan in this normal world, physically none of us can live forever. But the places you have taken the Hulkamaniacs, the ideas and beliefs that you have given them can live through me Hulk Hogan. That is why I breathe, that is why the Warriors have come. Hulk Hogan there are ones that question where you are taking them. Do you no longer want to walk or step into that darkness? Hulk Hogan that darkness I speak of is nothing of fear. It is about the beliefs...of accepting any and all challenges at the cost of losing everything Hulk Hogan. You have lived Hulk Hogan for the last five Wrestlemanias for this one belief. Now Hulk Hogan, I come to take what you believe in, further then you ever could. I come Hulk Hogan, not to destroy the Hulkamaniacs and Hulkamania. I come Hulk Hogan to bring the Warriors and Hulkamaniacs together as one as we Hulk Hogan except all the challenges with all the strength of the Warriors and Hulkamaniacs together. Hulk Hogan the colors of the Hulkamaniacs are coming through the pores of my skin...and Hulk Hogan when we meet Hulk Hogan, I will look at you and you will realize then that I have come to do no one no harm, but only Hulk Hogan to take what we both believe in to places it shall never have been."


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I didn't read WCW's post. I hate Warrior.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Establishment. Learn the name, bitches.

We're coming.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> That was amazing. I've never heard/seen a Warrior promo before, so now I'm just frightended :lmao
> 
> Don't bother linking me to any though, no sound on this computer
> 
> EDIT- If you actually want a rant Diesel, I'm not going anywhere.


do it


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> Here's a transcription of his WM VI one:


I just watched that Mania a couple days ago. I lost count the number of times he said Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

NCIH said:


> The Establishment. Learn the name, bitches.
> 
> We're coming.


Internet stables are lame 90% of the time, you better do it right (assuming that's what you're doing). I know you will, but, yeah.

Oh, and that legit Warrior promo makes me interested in the Warrior DVD.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mad TV's spoof on Heroes was easily one of the funniest things they've done in years.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I didn't read WCW's post. I hate Warrior.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao great promo from Warrior.


MoveMent™ said:


> apparently you didn't see the serious rant on CaLi


Ya. That doesn't count. I guess.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


Why isn't he wearing a baseball cap?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why isn't he wearing a baseball cap?


Because he hadn't gone completely batshit insane by that point.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why isn't he wearing a baseball cap?


Becuase he's not plugging his comic book. To be fair, Comics were jumping on anything popular at that time, the sales numbers had plummeted.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> apparently you didn't see the serious rant on CaLi


CanadianWWEFan makes me less and less proud to be Canadian everytime he posted in that thread.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

New banner.

<3 FS.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> New banner.
> 
> <3 FS.


*sniff sniff*

Yep, it has the new banner smell.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Diesel said:


> New banner.
> 
> <3 FS.


my attempt was better :side:

or not .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> New banner.
> 
> <3 FS.


:shocked:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> CanadianWWEFan makes me less and less proud to be Canadian everytime he posted in that thread.


I feel sorry for you

Truth: i must apologize to Mr. Monty for the mediocre rant


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm about to post in my rant, is everyone ready?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Internet stables are lame 90% of the time, you better do it right (assuming that's what you're doing). I know you will, but, yeah.


Dam rit. MGU = Ratings.

And oh, it's going to be bad-ass.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm about to post in my rant, is everyone ready?


:agree:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I feel sorry for you
> 
> Truth: i must apologize to Mr. Monty for the mediocre rant


Is he continuing to post in that thread? I lost interest when his stupidity was too much to even give the up the time needed to read the crap he was typing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Dam rit. MGU = Ratings.
> 
> And oh, it's going to be bad-ass.


Your starting a internet stable?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A Flair/Hogan/Warrior triple threat match would have been.....something else.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Is he continuing to post in that thread? I lost interest when his stupidity was too much to even give the up the time needed to read the crap he was typing.


Slick banned him but it was only for a day


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Posted


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Movement get your pool playing ass on. It's whoopin time


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Dam rit. MGU = Ratings.
> 
> And oh, it's going to be bad-ass.


No, MGU was one of the lame ones.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> A Flair/Hogan/Warrior triple threat match would have been.....something else.


Flair/Savage/Steamboat would have been something else in a good way in '88


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Movement get your pool playing ass on. It's whoopin time


:$ 

one moment


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Flair/Savage/Steamboat would have been something else in a good way in '88


I got a DVD comp for free today that has all of Savages matches and segments in the WWF from 85-87.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Slick banned him but it was only for a day


It was for his own good. Should have been longer though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMP's post was disappointing


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I got a DVD comp for free today that has all of Savages matches and segments in the WWF from 85-87.


Nice!

Savage, one of the few men who could pull out a good match with Warrior.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Nice!
> 
> Savage, one of the few men who could pull out a good match with Warrior.


Only because he would have the entire match pre-planned.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Nice!
> 
> Savage, one of the few men who could pull out a good match with Warrior.


Warrior was improving until he went batshit insane. Rude and Savage helped him out a lot.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Savage is one of my top 5 favorite wrestlers of all time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Warriors Wrestlemania matches against Rude and Savage are the only ones I liked, then again I don't go out of my way to find the guys work.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chuck Spears=ratings:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Savage should return to TNA to team with Black Machismo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Danieslson's ROH return match is on 6/23












































... against KENTA!!!!!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Fuck, Derek beat me to it. Not cool.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- Danieslson's ROH return match is on 6/23


I was about the post that.

I might have to get tickets and drive down.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Fuck, Derek beat me to it. Not cool.


Totally, completely cool.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Chuck Spears=ratings:lmao


I mark for Chuck


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That's too long of a wait


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for Chuck


Same


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's too long of a wait


I think he has to finish his tour in NOAH before he comes back, or something.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The NOAH tour he was on is over as of last night.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Did Morishima win tonight? I put 8,500 points on that big girly bitch.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did Morishima win tonight? I put 8,500 points on that big girly bitch.


We haven't heard yet, but I'm 99.5% sure he's not dropping the title to Shingo.


Edit- Thanks for the info McQueen, I wasn't sure when his tour was ending.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I put 600,000 on Morishima, don't worry, he won.

This means Danielson should be at Edison on July 28th! AWESOME!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Shut up spartan at least they are coming back to your area 



Derek said:


> We haven't heard yet, but I'm 99.5% sure he's not dropping the title to Shingo.


I would have said 100% sure he wasn't dropping the belt to Mullet.

Truth: Although I'm not a fan of mullet, I enjoyed his match against Whitmer last night.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't even know who Shingo is 

Is he that Jap that did some matches in WSX?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can't remember if he was in WSX, but he is in Dragon Gate.

I gave him a .5% chance of winning, because we all know the power of the Mullet. It was Mike Awesome's source of, well, awesomeness.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>










>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> >


:agree:

bood dabab phun cobra clutch omd de tap tap tap tap tap tap tap!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'll be purchasing quite a bit of various DVDs over the next little while.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


:lmao


My Uncle has one of the new GTO's


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Delirious should join THE NO REMORSE CORPS.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'll be purchasing quite a bit of various DVDs over the next little while.


Which ones?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'll be purchasing quite a bit of various DVDs over the next little while.


I've purchased 87 DVD's in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I am watching some music videos right now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Delirious should join THE NO REMORSE CORPS.


No, he's actually bearable on the mic, even if it is mostly gibberish.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I've purchased 87 DVD's in the past 2 weeks.


Rep Redsilver with this:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Delirious should join THE NO REMORSE CORPS.


?????????????????????








?????????????????????

Delirious is too Violent and his mic skills are too good for the NRC.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4033025-post19.html

:lmao. Not that he would have before Carl posted his. 

Truth ~ Made my bannah request. Can't wait for my Layla hawtness.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

So far, every match I'm putting on the Danielson DVD is legit ****+.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Rocky Romero is the coolest member of the No Remorse Corps


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Rep Redsilver with this:


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Can you do it plz?


I get banned if i do anything slightly controversial


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Which ones?


The Hitcher, Trailer Park Boys: Season 6, Best Of AJ Styles 2, Bound For Glory 2006, Night At The Museum, UFC 62, UFC 63, Ultimate Iceman, Smokin' Aces.

Clearly, I'm not going to pick all of them at one time. But I'll spread it out over the next month, or so.



> I've purchased 87 DVD's in the past 2 weeks.


no wai?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - I'm still waiting for Legend to rant on me, for making a post directed toward Pyro.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NCIH said:


> TRuth - I'm still waiting for Legend to rant on me, for making a post directed toward Pyro.


:lmao

If I recall correctly I repped you for that post.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> Can you do it plz?
> ...


I'd get banned too.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> If I recall correctly I repped you for that post.


Yes. Yes, you did.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

I just read the recap of the "Worst Impact Ever" WCW. It was fucking awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd get banned too.





Killa CaLi said:


> I get banned if i do anything slightly controversial


Look's like 4 life and Red Scare are a bunch of sissies.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> no wai?


ya wai



> I'd get banned too.


Gay


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I could probably do it. :side:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I have to have lab work done again Monday. I might have some health problems related to my kidneys and my liver. Fucking great.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Look's like 4 life and Red Scare are a bunch of sissies.


ZING

Especially coming from Kanyon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> ZING
> 
> Especially coming from Kanyon.


Who Betta than the Innovatah of the playa hatah!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Outsiders were never exactly brave men, they were just smart.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ You have to wait 6 weeks for a banner now. Boo . Have to wait 2 weeks for Layla hawtness.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Someone link to me one of RedSilver's posts. I'll do the dirty deed...and it'll be done dirt cheap, I may add.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Someone link to me one of RedSilver's posts. I'll do the dirty deed...and it'll be done dirt cheap, I may add.


Haha, same here.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Look's like 4 life and Red Scare are a bunch of sissies.


Banned.

WHO IS THE PUSSY NOW?!?!?!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Up until...um...this week, I thought that SpartanLax was a Brit. Now, I'm just not sure.

What are you? She-male? Cuz if you are, that's hot.....ish....kinda...not really....you suck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Banned.
> 
> WHO IS THE PUSSY NOW?!?!?!


Truth: Not banned, not afraid...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Spart, one of his posts can be found here...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/315158-wf-work-out-corner-9.html


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: I have to have lab work done again Monday. I might have some health problems related to my kidneys and my liver. Fucking great.


Good luck with that....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Someone link to me one of RedSilver's posts. I'll do the dirty deed...and it'll be done dirt cheap, I may add.


I can't find any 


He's scared to post now.


Edit - :hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth ~ You have to wait 6 weeks for a banner now. Boo . Have to wait 2 weeks for Layla hawtness.


Back to that rule?:no:

Some people.......


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Mike (that's right, I know you're real name, bitch!), you thought I was British? That suddenly makes me feel like a horrible person.

And, what's RedSilver ever done? I don't remember any of his posts at all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Back to that rule?:no:
> 
> *Some people.......*


Care to elaborate?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Not banned, not afraid...


Don't let me catch you in the TNA section cause if I find you in the TNA section I'll be like "WHY ARE YOU WASTING YOUR TIME HERE?!?!?"

Some people = the english


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Mike (that's right, I know you're real name, bitch!), you thought I was British? That suddenly makes me feel like a horrible person.


How do you know my name!?

*Looks at MSN username*

Oh. Rapwned.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I should become a frequent TNA section poster, even though I haven't watched an episode of Impact in seriously like, a year or more.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Care to elaborate?


No


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I should become a frequent TNA section poster, even though I haven't watched an episode of Impact in seriously like, a year or more.


Just make up opinions.



> No


Just name one name.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Back to that rule?:no:
> 
> Some people.......


My thoughts exactly. 

Perks of being premium seem to be diminishing once again. Username colours come out and we're left of of that (not that it really matters, but yeah). I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Mike (that's right, I know you're real name, bitch!), you thought I was British? That suddenly makes me feel like a horrible person.
> 
> And, what's RedSilver ever done? I don't remember any of his posts at all.


He's pretty notorious for being the moron of the year.

Here's something good:



Killa CaLi said:


> RedSilver™ said:
> 
> 
> > Killa CaLi said:
> ...




He also PMs me everyday with nonsense


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Just make up opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> Just name one name.


Kevin Nash for X-Division champion?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NZpPf-q2_es

Peyton Manning = Ratings


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - I'm too mean to Spartanlax.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Logging off, talk to you all later.

Peace~


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later McQueen.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

When are you mean to me? <3

And wow Cali, fuck that kid. I'm repping him with the picture now...could be my first time ever being banned!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

See ya, MQ.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> When are you mean to me? <3
> 
> And wow Cali, fuck that kid. I'm repping him with the picture now...could be my first time ever being banned!


I doubt you will.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd laugh if Lax got banned....then cry.....then laugh harder.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'd laugh if Lax got banned....then cry.....then laugh harder.


I've taught you well.

EDIT- Fuck I forgot to put the picture in the rep message...time to go on a repping spree so I can go back and reph him.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Perks of being premium seem to be diminishing once again. Username colours come out and we're left of of that (not that it really matters, but yeah). I'm sure there's more.


Yeah...soz, i had a big hand in changing the rule back, a lot of requests weren't getting done, so by making them just 2 weeks longer, hopefully you guys will get better sigs and more sigs than you would after 4 weeks, that's the theory anyway, still pushing for another mod (although i've been told that's too greedy) lol.

That's all i can say really.:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HOW DO YOU LEARN TO FALL OF A 20 FOOT LADDER!?!??


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- The SNL with Peyton Manning is by far the funniest one this year. The Untied Way commercial spoof is awesomeness.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I tried to defend the 4 week rule (not really) but not being involved with GFX I didn't have much say.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4033153-post34.html

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> HOW DO YOU LEARN TO FALL OF A 20 FOOT LADDER!?!??


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> HOW DO YOU LEARN TO FALL OF A 20 FOOT LADDER!?!??


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow, not cool Rajah, not cool.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If I have to wait another 6 weeks, then I should probably put a link to my newest one in my sig.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- The SNL with Peyton Manning is by far the funniest one this year. The Untied Way commercial spoof is awesomeness.


That spoof rules. Peyton Manning checking on plays with little kids = ratings. I still love the John Madden comment 

"Peyton makes so many hand motions at the line he looks like he's in a rap video"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I've taught you well.
> 
> EDIT- Fuck I forgot to put the picture in the rep message...time to go on a repping spree so I can go back and reph him.


:no::lmao



> HOW DO YOU LEARN TO FALL OF A 20 FOOT LADDER!?!??


Borrow Shane's crashpad


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That spoof rules. Peyton Manning checking on plays with little kids = ratings. I still love the John Madden comment
> 
> "Peyton makes so many hand motions at the line he looks like he's in a rap video"


I loved it when he hit the little kid in the back as hard as he could, then he said "You guys disgust me. I can't even look at you."

and

"Do you kids want to go with me back to my mansion?"

Kids: "YA!!!"

"I was just fuckin' with you."


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Yeah...soz, i had a big hand in changing the rule back, a lot of requests weren't getting done, so by making them just 2 weeks longer, hopefully you guys will get better sigs and more sigs than you would after 4 weeks, that's the theory anyway, still pushing for another mod (although i've been told that's too greedy) lol.
> 
> That's all i can say really.:$


Fair enough. 

I don't see it making a huge difference though. I certainly want to be pleasantly surprised though. Another mod would be good, a few more good banner makers doing requests would be better.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I finished converting it to XVID, and am now uploading Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Heart Break Kid Shawn Michaels from King Of The Ring 1997~~!!!!!!!!!


VHS Quality~!!!!!!!1

INCLUDING THE PRE-MATCH PROMOS~!!!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I finished converting it to XVID, and am now uploading Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Heart Break Kid Shawn Michaels from King Of The Ring 1997~~!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> VHS Quality~!!!!!!!1
> ...



:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching Christian/Tomko/Jericho vs. Cena/HBK/Hogan from RAW in 05.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: found the results to the ROH show tonight on another forum and posted them here.

Cabana won his final match! :hb

Ok now i'm leaving peace out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Watching Christian/Tomko/Jericho vs. Cena/HBK/Hogan from RAW in 05.


y


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: found the results to the ROH show tonight on another forum and posted them here.
> 
> Cabana won his final match! :hb
> 
> Ok now i'm leaving peace out.


:hb

Thanks McQueen


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> y


Cause it's an extra on the Vengeance 05 DVD.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I was just looking through an old box of WWF VHS videos and came by a real gem.

It's some old WWF collection tape, called "Off The Top Rope". The match list is as follows...

*LEX LUGER* vs. Tatanka
Bret Hart vs. Owen Hart
Yokozuna vs. Adam Bomb
British Bulldog vs. Jim Neidhart

I think I'll watch this later. In the mood for some ol' school wrastlin'.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: found the results to the ROH show tonight on another forum and posted them here.
> 
> Cabana won his final match! :hb
> 
> Ok now i'm leaving peace out.


tahts pretty ballin


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Cause it's an extra on the Vengeance 05 DVD.


I still need it.


It never goes for cheap on ebay though :/


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Rented 5 tapes, among them are WM 8 and ECW Wrestlepalooza 97!

*Truth:* Believe it or not, I tried marijuana today. I heard it was pretty rad so I decided to give it a go.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I still need it.
> 
> 
> It never goes for cheap on ebay though :/


I found it at Boarders. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I still need it.
> 
> 
> It never goes for cheap on ebay though :/


I can get it for $15 within 5 minutes. I'd be watching it in 10.


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Blacklash's ratings wont be as it is showing the same day of WWF Fusion


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

There's a chance I'll catch Backlash tomorrow. Haven't even really thought about it until MM mentioned it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> There's a chance I'll catch Backlash tomorrow. Haven't even really thought about it until MM mentioned it.


I like the banner.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> There's a chance I'll catch Backlash tomorrow. Haven't even really thought about it until MM mentioned it.


the only way I will see it is on a stream


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I like the banner.


Thanks. 

FS is really something else when it comes to making graphics.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope that A.M. Raw is nothing but Cena/Micheals, but I know they're most likely going to show The McMahons & Umaga squashing Brookside, so it won't be the whole match.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Shady is a mod again.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> I hope that A.M. Raw is nothing but Cena/Micheals, but I know they're most likely going to show The McMahons & Umaga squashing Brookside, so it won't be the whole match.


when does it come on


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Shady is a mod again.


When did he stop being one?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like CaL got put over: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4033319-post24.html


Chaos said:


> Shady is a mod again.


Shady's always been a mod. He just only runs WFGF now.


> Blacklash's ratings wont be as it is showing the same day of WWF Fusion


Ya.:sad:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Hey guys.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mad TV in around 15 minutes.

Nothing else is on, so. 

Edit: Hey Evo.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Truth: Hey guys.


hey evo


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I thought he had been de-modded when he made that rant. I guess not.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Mad TV in around 15 minutes.
> 
> Nothing else is on, so.


There's actually a pretty funny 'Heroes' spoof. It's on fairly early, so once you watch that skit, turn it off. Your brain will thank you.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Mad TV in around 15 minutes.
> 
> Nothing else is on, so.
> 
> Edit: Hey Evo.


Cosby Show


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> There's actually a pretty funny 'Heroes' spoof. It's on fairly early, so once you watch that skit, turn it off. Your brain will thank you.


Does Bobby Lee appear on the show a lot tonight?

Because if the Bob man is on it, I'll watch.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

The cover for the Stone Cold dvd is ballin!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Looks like CaL got put over: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4033319-post24.html


I don't get it :$



> Truth: Hey guys.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Looks like CaL got put over: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4033319-post24.html
> 
> Shady's always been a mod. He just only runs WFGF now.
> 
> Ya.:sad:


Meh, Mac put him over, that doesn't mean too much.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, Mac put him over, that doesn't mean too much.


:$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Chaos said:


> The cover for the Stone Cold dvd is ballin!


I never gave you the legal documents to give you access to that word


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Didn't you get the memo? It's a publicly traded word now. It's on the stock exchange and everything. The ASX is ABAP.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Just finished some ballin ass pool


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Movement is only ballin' because of his banner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pro Arm Wrestling is on ESPN. Awesome.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What's a good way to cheat a maths exam?

I'm doing a project on cheating :side:

Edit: Movements may be Ballin' but Diesels is ABAP.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Pro Arm Wrestling is on ESPN. Awesome.


Tell me if the loser smacks the winner over the head with a chair.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Didn't you get the memo? It's a publicly traded word now. It's on the stock exchange and everything. The ASX is ABAP.


Oh got dammit!



Diesel said:


> Movement is only ballin' because of his banner.


there are plenty of other reasons


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Watching the arm wrestling show.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Evolution said:


> What's a good way to cheat a maths exam?
> 
> I'm doing a project on cheating :side:
> 
> Edit: Movements may be Ballin' but Diesels is ABAP.


That's olny because he's perfected swagger jackin


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, Mac put him over, that doesn't mean too much.


Damn. So much for the credibility:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :$


You're still good people.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching A.M. Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't get it :$


I dont know. Dude said "Son" and Mac said that he stole that from you I guess. So he put you over


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Watching the arm wrestling show.


Arm wrestling show needs a ppv! 


LIKE...hmm..._THE ARMS OF HONOR XVI_


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching A.M. Raw.


Cliff's notes version of the HBK/Cena match?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Cliff's notes version of the HBK/Cena match?


Well, they're starting out with the McMahons & Umaga squashing Brookside, so Cena/Micheals is going to be clipped.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Cliff's notes version of the HBK/Cena match?


That's like watching a good movie with a lot of cursing on regular TV. It's not the same


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brahmabull9813's font annoys me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

His last post completely lost me.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> That's like watching a good movie with a lot of cursing on regular TV. It's not the same


I watched 8 Mile on TV the other day, and holy hell, they censored like every other word said.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> Brahmabull9813's font annoys me.


_yeah!_


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Me too.


Is it ironic that I am watching mr. me too video?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Read his drop down list, it's classic.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I recorded Cena/HBK on Monday


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Very.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

These are the matches I have ready to put on the Danielson compilation, and still deciding on a few more to put on (like 3 more or so):

Danielson vs. Ki vs. Daniels
Danielson vs. Low Ki
Danielson vs. Paul London (2/3 Falls)
Danielson vs. AJ Styles IV
Danielson vs. Samoa Joe III
Danielson vs. McGuinness I
Danielson vs. McGuinness III
Danielson vs. Shelley II
Danielson/Lethal vs. Aries/Strong
Danielson vs. Strong II
Danielson vs. Strong III
Danielson vs. Aries I (SOTF Finals)
Danielson vs. Aries III
Danielson/Joe vs. Aries/Evans
Danielson/Joe vs. Kenta/Fuji
Danielson vs. Jushin Liger
Danielson vs. Lance Storm
Danielson vs. Kenta
Danielson vs. James Gibson
Danielson vs. Homicide VI
Danielson vs. Samoa Joe VI (Cage Match)
Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Elimination)
Danielson vs. Delirious II
Danielson/Jacobs/Rave/Shingo vs. Delirious/Whitmer/Cabana/McGuinness
Danielson vs. Homicide VII


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I just changed my avatar and sig. Hooray for CoD 4 : Modern Warfare! Can't wait!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kdrag said:


> Hi


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Read his drop down list, it's classic.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I watched 8 Mile on TV the other day, and holy hell, they censored like every other word said.


That movie really sucks censored. I can't tolerate to watch it on regular TV, the rap battles suck.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

K


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> These are the matches I have ready to put on the Danielson compilation, and still deciding on a few more to put on (like 3 more or so):
> 
> Danielson vs. Ki vs. Daniels
> Danielson vs. Low Ki
> ...


Is the "You're Gonna Get Your Fuckin Head Kicked In" promo going to be on there? If not I don't want it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> These are the matches I have ready to put on the Danielson compilation, and still deciding on a few more to put on (like 3 more or so):
> 
> Danielson vs. Ki vs. Daniels
> Danielson vs. Low Ki
> ...




Is one of those matches with Strong from Vendetta?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> K


Don't start that shit again.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That list is ABAP LAX.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is one of those matches with Strong from Vendetta?


Yes, that's Strong/Danielson II. Also has his 56 minute classic from SOH, Strong/Danielson III.

And of course AMP, that promo is on there, along with about 6 more or so.


> That list is ABAP LAX.


Nah, but it's damn close. Honestly, the Aries/Evans vs Danielson/Joe match proves two things; the first is that ROH can do 'sports enterainment' and do it well while keeping it wrestling (**** match to me), and two is that Danielson is hilarious.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Don't start that shit again.


I didn't know what to post :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ just post a smiley like the rest of us.

Awesome comp Spartan.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I didn't know what to post :$


then dont post.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Yes, that's Strong/Danielson II. Also has his 56 minute classic from SOH, Strong/Danielson III.
> 
> And of course AMP, that promo is on there, along with about 6 more or so.


That's all I need to know.

Add his match with Sonjay just because the crowd chants that at him.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I thought about the Sonjay match, only for the absolute insane elbows at the end. Plus, it's not a bad match.

You guys want the Danielson/Dutt match on it?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^ just post a smiley like the rest of us.
> 
> Awesome comp Spartan.


ok



SaMi. said:


> then dont post.


I must express my opinion


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That movie really sucks censored. I can't tolerate to watch it on regular TV, the rap battles suck.


To completely switch topics here, have you read the Tito Ortiz interview on MMAnews.com, yet? It's an exclusive interview there, with 2 parts so far. Here's a link to the first one...

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Exclusive:-Ortiz-Explains-Ho39-Insult-Going-To-PRIDE-[Pt.-1].html

Very good read.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I thought about the Sonjay match, only for the absolute insane elbows at the end. Plus, it's not a bad match.
> 
> You guys want the Danielson/Dutt match on it?


anything with Danielson is pretty much godly


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I already own the Sonjay match, but you can put it if you want.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I thought about the Sonjay match, only for the absolute insane elbows at the end. Plus, it's not a bad match.
> 
> You guys want the Danielson/Dutt match on it?


Sounds good to me.


The only matches I really needed on there were vs. KENTA, vs. Strong from Vendetta, and vs. Nigel from Unified.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I didn't know what to post :$


Then leave & put your face in a book. Yea I know its hard since you're black & all, but give it a shot.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's going to sound strange in 10 years when Vince McMahon owns the ROH video library hearing generic music for Danielson's entrance instead of The Final Countdown on WWE 24/7.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> The only matches I really needed on there were vs. KENTA, vs. Strong from Vendetta, and vs. Nigel from Unified.


...and the tag match against Aries/Evans, and the SOTF finals against Aries. Trust me, those are required viewing (well, the second one definitely is).


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Then leave & put your face in a book. Yea I know its hard since you're black & all, but give it a shot.


I'd rather watch Hip Hop videos, which I will do now

Diesel Kendrick is online


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> To completely switch topics here, have you read the Tito Ortiz interview on MMAnews.com, yet? It's an exclusive interview there, with 2 parts so far. Here's a link to the first one...
> 
> http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Exclusive:-Ortiz-Explains-Ho39-Insult-Going-To-PRIDE-[Pt.-1].html
> 
> Very good read.


Good find. Whether you like Tito or not, he knows how to play the game. He can say his spat with Evans wasn't set up or whatever but come one, Ortiz knows that if he shoves Evans and security breaks it up, it adds more fuel to the build and the fight. And he knows that more fuel means more people want to see it, which means more PPV buys, which means a bigger cut for him. He has a shitty stand up game but he does business well.

Same with his "nappy headed ho" comment.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> It's going to sound strange in 10 years when Vince McMahon owns the ROH video library hearing generic music for Danielson's entrance instead of The Final Countdown on WWE 24/7.


Nah, by then they'll have bought the rights to every song from the band "Europe" (because they can).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's going to sound strange in 10 years when Vince McMahon owns the ROH video library hearing generic music for Danielson's entrance instead of The Final Countdown on WWE 24/7.


:lmaoI know


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'd rather watch Hip Hop videos, which I will do now
> 
> Diesel Kendrick is online


:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Nah, by then they'll have bought the rights to every song from the band "Europe" (because they can).


If they aren't going to buy the nWo theme, they sure aren't going to buy The Final Countdown.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> If they aren't going to buy the nWo theme, they sure aren't going to buy The Final Countdown.


They're going to get that in 2008.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:


Give me a book with pictures and I will think about it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUYFgNsyVHU

If you don't like that theme then you aren't a wrestling fan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

REDSILVER-GET OUT OF THIS THREAD.























THANKS.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUYFgNsyVHU
> 
> If you don't like that theme then you aren't a wrestling fan.


Theme rules, video is glitchy as fuck.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm a little lad that loves Berries and Cream.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RedSilver isn't online "lurking" in the TTT...............yet.


MoveMent™ said:


> Give me a book with pictures and I will think about it


Green Eggs & Ham.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqUW-vMGqMs&mode=related&search=

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> RedSilver isn't online "lurking" in the TTT...............yet.




He just red repped Cal.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


whats the name of your skin for Firefox



Headliner said:


> RedSilver isn't online "lurking" in the TTT...............yet.
> 
> Green Eggs & Ham.


them junks is nasty


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

WCW said:


> He just red repped Cal.




He red repped me also.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> whats the name of your skin for Firefox


Silverskin


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqUW-vMGqMs&mode=related&search=
> 
> :lmao


I love it :lmao

Truth: watching Boondocks 



Killa CaLi said:


> Silverskin


thank you


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoDQpk9-gcQ&watch_response

People will go through anything to be youtube shooters but not show their face.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Snap is a moron


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Forgot to tell you guys; RS came to the thread earlier just to red rep me back :lmao


> Snap is a moron


But the bitch-fit is funny.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i can't sleep


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Snap is a moron


My opinion seems to be tilted that way as well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Truth: watching Boondocks





WCW said:


> He just red repped Cal.


Oh ya. Well, he's online now. Wish he lived in America


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Forgot to tell you guys; RS came to the thread earlier just to red rep me back :lmao


Serious business


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RedSilver didn't red rep me again. I feel left out.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just finished watching Boondocks. I love the "Soul Food" episode.

Truth - Gonna chill at the concourse of CNN's headquarters (CNN Center) until they allow people into Philips Arena for Backlash tomorrow.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh ya. Well, he's online now. Wish he lived in America


look what I put on your forum


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Disk 1
> This first volume covers Rick & Scott as they wrestle in separate promotions earlier in their careers.. Rick winds up in the
> NWA first, as Scott is still wrestling in the CWA. The majority of the matches on this volume are in “Good” quality.
> 1. Scott Rechsteiner (Scott & Rob [Rick]'s real last name) v. The Great Wojo (WWA)
> ...


I want.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Just finished watching Boondocks. I love the "Soul Food" episode.
> 
> Truth - Gonna chill at the concourse of CNN's headquarters (CNN Center) until they allow people into Philips Arena for Backlash tomorrow.


that one was awesome


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Since I can't remember my username/password for crazymax, could someone (meaning Cali or WCW) tell me if you think they'd be interested in the Danielson comp over there?

EDIT- I have a bunch of those Steiner matches on DVD, and love most of them. The tag match against Vader/Bigelow in Japan is awesome, and men that large should NOT be that agile.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - here.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im going to see if i can try and get some sleep. Good luck TNC in the pool tourney.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Since I can't remember my username/password for crazymax, could someone (meaning Cali or WCW) tell me if you think they'd be interested in the Danielson comp over there?


More than likely.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Ya, the pool tournie should be fun JDL


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> TAPE 1173 YOUR OLYMPIC HERO KURT ANGLE VOL. 1 (VG - Q) 4HRS
> 2 disks
> 1. Kurt Angle Promo # 1
> 2. Kurt Angle Promo # 2
> ...


EVERYTHING Kurt Angle has ever done in the WWE. I really want. 100 bucks.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

oh shit it's 3:00 am


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

100 bucks?! THAT'S IT FOR ALL OF THOSE COMBINED?! Is the guy reliable?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> 100 bucks?! THAT'S IT FOR ALL OF THOSE COMBINED?! Is the guy reliable?


Yes, he's the most popular guy on Crazymax/DVDR.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> EVERYTHING Kurt Angle has ever done in the WWE. I really want. 100 bucks.


That Corey's set?



Austin/HBK is almost done uploading :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That Corey's set?
> 
> 
> 
> Austin/HBK is almost done uploading :hb


Yes.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Brady Quinn is on the Browns. How retarded.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, Corey's awesome Spart. I bought Every Clash Of The Champions on 36 discs from him for only $30.


And I'm also getting his History Of The WWE Championship set next week.


I've never seen anybody say anything bad about him. ever


Great communication too. Usually takes less than 12 hours for him to PM me back.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That's.....that's a lot of freakin' Angle.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

After trying to put together this compilation, I was reminded what an amazing heel Danielson is. I <3 Danielson.

Cool, thanks for the heads up Cali. Of course, I'm much better to him when it comes to getting my product to my customers ASAP....~_______________~


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm here. Hi everyone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Cool, thanks for the heads up Cali. Of course, I'm much better to him when it comes to getting my product to my customers ASAP....~_______________~


I'd laugh at that if I had the Eddie Kingston set in my possession.

:$

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-m...michaels-king-ring-1997-xvid.html#post4033728


You gotta check that out.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Mkay, I'll look at it now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - I'm here. Hi everyone.


hi


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

I just got back from the rugby match ill know in three days weather im chosen for the rep team.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: watched Diesel own Inev in pool


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

playing arcade games


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> playing arcade games


Go. To. Bed. Plz


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Go. To. Bed. Plz


why


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm gonna go watch a movie, then go to bed probably. Later, everyone.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Bye diesel


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im here. C ya Diesel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> why


Just to do it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth -


RS said:


> clair is overated. shes ugly. really.


Ye RS go home son.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Just to do it.


I'm going to high score some arcade games first


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Isn't porn illegal to post on youtube?


Then why haven't they banned this one yet????

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6DEcRtYLkt8&mode=related&search=


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Isn't porn illegal to post on youtube?
> 
> 
> Then why haven't they banned this one yet????
> ...


It might be I'm not sure


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - I love how RS red repped me with that comment and mispelt overated even tho my name would of been right in front of him :lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

RS just red repped me! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Quiet. Don't talk about him. He's viewing the thread now. We're gonna get red repped:$ Somebody help!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whats that like...-4 points?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

OH NO HE GOT MEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What an embarrassment:lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ha ha hes hiding behind rep comments because he cant come in here and speak to us. Get a life mate.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

He needs to start posting in the rants section again so Slick can ban him.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I better go kill myself now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I guess all the toilets are fine. And no RedSilver, no "wep 4 wep". In other news....


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

The comment he left for me is: " Thats not cool " 



......

How witty ...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I guess all the toilets are fine. And no RedSilver, no "wep 4 wep". In other news....


RS put wep for wep in my comment :sad:

want me to help you commit suicide TNC


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> want me to help you commit suicide TNC


Nah. Give me a little dignity. 


LOL, but seriously, RS needs to get a life.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bloody hell


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ye he even likes TNA impact :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Bloody hell


still trying to sound english


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> RS put wep for wep in my comment :sad:


I know. Same.

Meh, ignore him. I haven't really cared about him red repping me like everyday. Its a waste.

In other news, EPW, EPW, EPW!:side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I know. Same.
> 
> Meh, ignore him. I haven't really cared about him red repping me like everyday. Its a waste.
> 
> In other news, EPW, EPW, EPW!:side:


:lmao

I high scored 6 arcade games


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn you to hell.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not losing my title either


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im off to play God Of War 2 :hb 

Goodbye all.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

LOL @ EPW chants.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just woke up, I finally have a day with no school or work


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Just woke up, I finally have a day with no school or work


what time is it where you live?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Like 9:16am. UK right? Ya. I be'z smart.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> what time is it where you live?


9:18am 

I always wake up pretty early.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3950433-post24.html


Good argument


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> 9:18am
> 
> I always wake up pretty early.


were 5 hours behind you then

If I'm not asleep by 6 I might not go to sleep


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3950433-post24.html
> 
> 
> Good argument


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/video-games/335352-sony-discontinues-20-gb-ps3.html#post3950500


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Movement's sig is teh hotness :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/video-games/335352-sony-discontinues-20-gb-ps3.html#post3950500


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Movement's sig is teh hotness :side:


your damn right


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I have my first exam tommorrow.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Me too. I have math and I can't be bothered studying.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3950433-post24.html
> 
> 
> Good argument


I _disagree_.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: going to sleep night everyone


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Arguements?










Yeah I was just looking for an excuse to use this picture.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Getting off soon


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Hardly an argument. They guy was a fucking moron. I got banned for one sentence and he got the same amount of time for so much more.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RaS said:


> Arguements?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I just noticed a typo in my ownage.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

*Discreetly points to avatar*

:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I win


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ My PS2 was pretty broke down and wouldn't play games anymore, so now that I have PS3 I can play God Of War. I've been doing it for the past hour or so and I'm already addicted as fuck. That cutscene with Kratos killing the hydra on the ship is the sweetest fucking thing ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I conduct serious business over the internet all the time.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Wish I had a PS3 and I have the money to get one. I just don't think its worth it as there aren't many games that appeal to me.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

You bought a PS3? Niice.

What games do you have? I have Resistance, Motorstorm and NBA Homecourt.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ My PS2 was pretty broke down and wouldn't play games anymore, so now that I have PS3 I can play God Of War. I've been doing it for the past hour or so and I'm already addicted as fuck. That cutscene with Kratos killing the hydra on the ship is the sweetest fucking thing ever.


You're just a Sony fanboy....fanboy~


Fanboy~!!!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

360 is better.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

:agree: I win.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS wins :$

Truth: I would get a 360 if they had a better controller. PS3's is so much easier to get used to.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> You bought a PS3? Niice.
> 
> What games do you have? I have Resistance, Motorstorm and NBA Homecourt.


I bought it yesterday. Technically not more than 12 hours ago but it's damn near 5 in the morning here.

I don't have any PS3 games bought yet but I did rent Def Jam Icon, the ones I'm playing are my PS2 games.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

NCK said:


> 360 is better.


They are about the same really. I prefer the PS3, because it looks better in High-Def.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I got a PS3 on the European release date.

I have Resistance and Motorstorm.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Lately, I have been playing my PSP more. That will stop when Spiderman 3 is released though.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I know a fair few people who did that as well Gord, the lasers in their PS2's kicked the bucket so they decided to get a PS3 without games and just play their PS2 games for the time being until something comes out that they really like.

I am thinking about getting Def-Jame, I might download the demo for the 360 and give it a spin.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I broke the code of honour of gaming last night in Resistance and looked inside a glitch. :$

It sucked.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Just read that quote in RaS's sig and I am now very confused.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Just read that quote in RaS's sig and I am now very confused.


Exactly.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Pfft I used to glitch all the time in Gears.

Unlimited grenades to tag with + Smoke Grenades = A whole lot of lag.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I have played Goldeneye a hell of alot lately. They need to re-make that game with better graphics, but leave everything else the exact same.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't think it would go well with the Wii


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Pfft I used to glitch all the time in Gears.
> 
> Unlimited grenades to tag with + Smoke Grenades = A whole lot of lag.


The Resistance glitch is so difficult. :no:

You have to glitch through a door, climb up a tiny ledge, jump onto a small platform and then somehow jump onto a roof and slide into the mountains. Then you can see the whole map and use the rocket and sniper to own everyone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> I know a fair few people who did that as well Gord, the lasers in their PS2's kicked the bucket so they decided to get a PS3 without games and just play their PS2 games for the time being until something comes out that they really like.
> 
> I am thinking about getting Def-Jame, I might download the demo for the 360 and give it a spin.


Yeah. Right now they have nothing out. I'll be busy with God Of War for a while though I think. I can't believe it took me this long to play it. PS2 games are cheap now with the PS3 release, so it was 20 bucks, and I thought, well everyone loves it, so for 20 bucks I'll try it and if I don't like it, meh. Now I'm just getting the opportunity to play it and it's awesome. :agree:

I'll get 2 as well.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: People at shops are stupid. They sold a UFC DVD to me which was rated 18. But wouldn't sell The Godfather to me, also rated 18 :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What UFC DVD did you buy?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

UFC 52 for £18 from HMV.

EDIT- No it was UFC Knockouts 2 actually, same price.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

£18? :no:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah HMV suck, all their stuff is overpriced. Only place that sells UFC DVDs though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Internet?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I get them off the internet sometimes. But its eeasier to get from shops, I can watch them straight away then. 

Stupid I know :$


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Did anyone see the Condemned?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Haha but surely it's better to save money so you can get more DVD's? :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Haha but surely it's better to save money so you can get more DVD's? :side:


You would be staggered by my lack of logic :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I am, logic is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I am, logic is a wonderful thing.


Off topic but, your sig is really scary :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You should feel scared by the greatest heels in the world.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

El-Hadji Diouf is a better heel.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> El-Hadji Diouf is a better heel.


who?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diouf gets so much heat he could even get Shelton over if they teamed up.

Diouf and Shelton = Ratings


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone know if Def Jam is any good? Looking to expand the PS3 library and I already have Spiderman 3 pre-ordered and paid for.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I'm going to make a shortcut key for '£' considering I would probably use it more than '$'.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Downloading a Goldeneye emulator.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Just stopped playing pool.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Bought my car today


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Hell yeah what kind.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

1989 Toyota Soarer. I'll have pictures up in a sec.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I might buy a car soon but I'm counting on mum buying a new car and me getting hers :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Yeah HMV suck, all their stuff is overpriced. Only place that sells UFC DVDs though.


HMV over here is fine. Well, to me anyways. All their stuff here isn't too much, basically sell them for close to the same price as everyone else, I've actually bought stuff there that was cheaper than the same thing at another store. Only by a couple bucks but still.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HMV is cheaper here than Virgin, which is just so overpriced.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

1989 Toyota Soarer


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice car dude. 
how much did it cost evo?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> HMV is cheaper here than Virgin, which is just so overpriced.


I don't bother buying anything from Virgin ever, its like daylight robbery.



> HMV over here is fine. Well, to me anyways. All their stuff here isn't too much, basically sell them for close to the same price as everyone else, I've actually bought stuff there that was cheaper than the same thing at another store. Only by a couple bucks but still.


Wish it was cheaper over here :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

$8,000 Australian including all the fees involved. Which isn't that bad I guess, it is extremely reliable. I bought it off a friend, it should of set me back at least 10.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

RaS said:


> The Resistance glitch is so difficult. :no:
> 
> You have to glitch through a door, climb up a tiny ledge, jump onto a small platform and then somehow jump onto a roof and slide into the mountains. Then you can see the whole map and use the rocket and sniper to own everyone.


Its easy to do. I do it all the time, if you go round the back and up the mountain there is a teddy bear lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I don't bother buying anything from Virgin ever, its like daylight robbery.
> 
> 
> Wish it was cheaper over here :$


Well, pounds are worth more than dollars (especially Canadian dollars) so if you converted dollars to pounds it would probably more than likely come out to around the same thing. Still I don't think it's bad or anything.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The grenade one in gears is pretty simple. pull out your pistol and bring it down to one shot remaining. switch to your grenade and press the right bumper to reload then throw your grenades as quickly as possible (all of them) you then are left running around looking as if you have a grenade in your hand but you don't. But you can still tag people.

Oh and there is the one where you sprint with the chainsaw revving which is pretty fun also, but tends to piss people off a lot more.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I always buy online these days, plus delivery times are getting shorter all the time. Last time I ordered some DVD's and got them the next day.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Evolution said:


> The grenade one in gears is pretty simple. pull out your pistol and bring it down to one shot remaining. switch to your grenade and press the right bumper to reload then throw your grenades as quickly as possible (all of them) you then are left running around looking as if you have a grenade in your hand but you don't. But you can still tag people.
> 
> Oh and there is the one where you sprint with the chainsaw revving which is pretty fun also, but tends to piss people off a lot more.


ha ha that sounds great. On RFOM you can get on the roof and snipe people that pisses loads of people off :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, I find it a little too tricky to do 

Sort of like the Gears one on the Mansion map where you tap A at the right time to slide into cover, then you go up into the wall. Then you need to have the locust machine gun, do a perfect active reload then dive at precisely the right time, then you can run around the rest of the map. It's really not worth it haha.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

The servers merge together in may  for the PS3.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have always though HMV to be more expensive than Virgin, especially in Bluewater.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im off goodbye all.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - Hello, Im here


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Domi and later Over-rated.

Truth: I want to go out but all my mates are going London and I cant be assed to go there.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Have a good one Overrated.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I gave in, off to London.

Later all.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Have a good one too.

I'm the only one left


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: I gave in, off to London.
> 
> Later all.


Cya Buddy , Enjoy


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: People = Shit

My freind told me he would meet me at the station at 11:45, I waited there untill 12:30 and gave up and came home.

When I got in I rang him and said "where the hell are you?" and he replied" just leaving now, what an asshole I hope he crashes on the way down to the station.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: People = Shit
> 
> My freind told me he would meet me at the station at 11:45, I waited there untill 12:30 and gave up and came home.
> 
> When I got in I rang him and said "where the hell are you?" and he replied" just leaving now, what an asshole I hope he crashes on the way down to the station.


I hate that. 

Some people just couldn't give a shit.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im back, i need some f'in games on my PS3. Give me MGS now you sons of bitches.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi everyone.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Tom.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey all.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Hey Tom.


 Hi Brady. How are ya?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey.

I know Kendrick, its the most annoying thing in the world.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth! The new gfx rules are great. Cept for the 6 week wait ofcourse :sad:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - DEAD! Where is everyone?!


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - DEAD! Where is everyone?!


Here!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Truth - I'm back, rit. To save the forums for another week, until I'm banned again for another ridiculous reason.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You'll probably get banned for hating on Kennedy, thats a crime in these parts.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Matt, your sig made me :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - My back hurts.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Matt, your sig made me :lmao


Diouf is a monster heel, he will not be mocked.

Sad to hear you're back hurts Steve


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Diouf is a monster heel, he will not be mocked.
> 
> Sad to hear you're back hurts Steve


I'm sure I'll be alright.

Truth - Eagerly anticipating Arsenal v Fulham. It may seem like a nothing to play for match but we must avenge our previous loss at Craven Cottage.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Thread killa ^

Truth- Done my Backlash entry


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Thread killa ^
> 
> Truth- *Done my Backlash entry*


It's awesome.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Brummy Boy


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted some venture brother gifs in VIP


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm kinda hyped for Backlash tonight, although I expect no major title changes, should still be a good show.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah, I'm excited about Backlash tonight. Especially seeing as I'll actually get to watch it


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ballin


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

playa hater


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I have to talk to my friend later, to see if he's game to watch Backlash tonight. I haven't even talked to him about the event, so it'll be like a last minute thing.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Diouf


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Diouf


:agree:


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi.

Truth ~ Will download Backlash.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I wish I had a Red Wings and Cavaliers banner for the playoffs, I cant request until 5 more weeks which means the playoffs will be over:no: anyone want to make me one.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey.

Truth - Listening to some tunes.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Hi.
> 
> Truth ~ Will download Backlash.


I will watch it om stream, then download it later to make gifs

Truth: finished a mission on command and conquer


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> playa hater


I don't hate I appreciate & congratulate so recognize or step aside the movement is movement and if you aint movin with it, it's movin without you so respect us or check us and were not a pair of air forces so there will be no checkin over here


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

> I will watch it om stream, then download it later to make gifs
> 
> Truth: finished a mission on command and conquer


Cool!

Are you playing Command and Conquer 3 : Tiberium Wars?

Truth ~ I love the CoD series.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't hate I appreciate & congratulate so recognize or step aside the movement is movement and if you aint movin with it, it's movin without you so respect us or check us and were not a pair of air forces so there will be no checkin over here


Man, you're rhymes be straight up ballin' son. Shame the white man is always bringing you down :no:

:side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Man, you're rhymes be straight up ballin' son. Shame the white man is always bringing you down :no:


:lmao :lmao 

Truth: my banner > all of Holts banner's COMBINED 







:side:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't hate I appreciate & congratulate so recognize or step aside the movement is movement and if you aint movin with it, it's movin without you so respect us or check us and were not a pair of air forces so there will be no checkin over here


 If youre doing Rants Request I want one my first ever Rant.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I have so much things to burn on to DVD. But my writer is fucked! I have to get a new one .


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Holt's banners >>>>>> Red X's :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> If youre doing Rants Request I want one my first ever Rant.


okay do you want it to be on something specific of you?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Playstation 3 just released here 2 days ago. Haha. Wonder how many idiots got the console at launch. It's ridiculously expensive here and sells for almost about twice the American price.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Cool!
> 
> Are you playing Command and Conquer 3 : Tiberium Wars?
> 
> Truth ~ I love the CoD series.


Fuck yea Im play Command and Conquer Tiberium wars. Im a super mark for RTS games with elaborate cutscense with subpar acting.

Billy Dee Williams > Your favorite actor

Oh and don't let Chaos see that post MNM, might call you a suck up lol


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> okay do you want it to be on something specific of you?


 I dont know I like the Red Wings maybe you could base it on that or you could be creative.

EDIT: Im also a Senshi Mark and im a BTB`er.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> I dont know I like the Red Wings maybe you could base it on that or you could be creative.
> 
> EDIT: Im also a Senshi Mark and im a BTB`er.


I'll see what I can do and post it later

Where did my banner go :sad:

EDIT: there it go


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh and don't let Chaos see that post MNM, might call you a suck up lol


Fuck Chaos, if he tried sucking up maybe he wouldn't get banned.

Not that I was sucking up :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Sup everybody?

Truth - Looking forward to Backlash it better deliver.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I love torrents. It's a great way to check out the latest PC games, play them and decide whether they're worth paying for.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Fuck Chaos, if he tried sucking up maybe he wouldn't get banned.


pwnage +3


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'll see what I can do and post it later
> 
> Where did my banner go :sad:
> 
> EDIT: there it go


 Cool im gonna have my first rant


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Holt post in this pls

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/video-games/339018-top-3-wii-games.html#post4035173


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup, Cide.

Truth - I'm about to put in a DVD of some sort.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Cide, hows it going? 



Alabaster Holt said:


> pwnage +3


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Sup, Cide.
> 
> Truth - I'm about to put in a DVD of some sort.


VHS>DVD


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Terrell, your black ass should had been on MSN yesterday. Had a great time with Monty, AMP, K, and Mac. You should had been there during the Max discussion :lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Cide whats up.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Nothing much Diesel and MMN still watching the NFL draft day two.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Terrell, your black ass should had been on MSN yesterday. Had a great time with Monty, AMP, K, and Mac. You should had been there during the Max discussion :lmao


Movement is blacker than that entire discussion put together.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Terrell, your black ass should had been on MSN yesterday. Had a great time with Monty, AMP, K, and Mac. You should had been there during the Max discussion :lmao


Damit you should have dropped me a PM ******


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Movement is blacker than that entire discussion put together.


:agree:

I think I will do a Rock impersonation for Metalic Matt's rant


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Damit you should have dropped me a PM ******


I will be sure to next time, you going to be online during Backlash?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: New sig/avy combo


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I will be sure to next time, you going to be online during Backlash?


Yea did you order Backlash?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: New sig/avy combo


 Who made you your RVD banner.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: New sig/avy combo


that sig is old, your a phony hey everyone MMN is a phony





thx for posting in my thread Holt anyone else with a Wii pls post in it


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Who made you your RVD banner.


Mr.Brightside



> that sig is old, your a phony hey everyone MMN is a phony


 

Never said the banner was new, just that I had changed from the banner I was using.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Yea did you order Backlash?


Hells naw, spent way too much money this month. Besides only match I care about is the MVP one. Others have obvious outcomes. But hey, the dirtsheets can be wrong again and Cena could drop the title


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Mr.Brightside
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Movement, your banner is hot :side:

Truth: Cena isn't losing tonight, neither are Lashley or Taker. Guarandamnteed.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Mr.Brightside


Pretty good banner now im only hoping someone will step up and make me a Red Wings and Cavaliers banner, stupid 6 weeks request rule.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MSN during Backlash? I'm there.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I bet 3000+ on 'Taker a little bit ago.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I bet about 3000 on Lashley and some more points on Cena.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I haven't ordered it yet and I'll be on MSN as well


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> MSN during Backlash? I'm there.


Me, Terrell, cali and K do the same thing during every Raw and BTR too. You have missed out on some crazy shenanigans


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I hardly ever go on MSN, I really should :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Matt are you a actual TNA fan or just like that GIF


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Me, Terrell, cali and K do the same thing during every Raw and BTR too. You have missed out on some crazy shenanigans


I'll start being there from now on. I still need to order Backlash.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Matt are you a actual TNA fan or just like that GIF


 I just watch TNA for Senshi and Daniels and yeah I like that GIF.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The Panthers draft has been sick they got the next Dan Morgan, the next Keyshawn and the next Steve Smith


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I hardly ever go on MSN, I really should :$


Ditto. Although I find it really pointless and boring now...


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - The Panthers draft has been sick they got the next Dan Morgan, the next Keyshawn and the next Steve Smith


 I think the Panthers will win the Super Bowl this year although im still hoping its my Cowboys.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I haven't ordered it yet and I'll be on MSN as well



Truth - you sig is over the limit 

Finnaly your going on msn Now or later ?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> I just watch TNA for Senshi and Daniels and yeah I like that GIF.


okay


Truth: Panther are ballin 

But not as good as the Packers


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - 'Ledgend' is spelt 'Legend'.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Metalic Matt said:


> I think the Panthers will win the Super Bowl this year although im still hoping its my Cowboys.


I hope the Panthers don't get much hype going into the season they play better as underdogs.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Truth -* you sig is over the limit *
> 
> Finnaly your going on msn Now or later ?


No its not


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I need a rock promo


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I think I've seen Role Model warn about 10 people because their sigs are over the limit. Lucky I don't have a sig :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I think I've seen Role Model warn about 10 people because their sigs are over the limit. Lucky I don't have a sig :$


Cause you can't afford one 

:$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I think I've seen Role Model warn about 10 people because their sigs are over the limit. Lucky I don't have a sig :$


I haven't officially warned a single person about their sings, I just tell people in posts, but I'm guessing that's what you meant.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> No its not



My comp said it was 76492 or something like It must be palying up again . Sorry Holt


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> My comp said it was 76492 or something like It must be palying up again . Sorry Holt


The limit is 700000 not 70000


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I hope the Panthers don't get much hype going into the season they play better as underdogs.


 Yeah thats true pretty much everybody I talk to says that its gonna be the Panthers but im still hoping for a miracle and the Cowboys winning.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Cause you can't afford one
> 
> :$


I'm just so incredibly cheap :$



> I haven't officially warned a single person about their sings, I just tell people in posts, but I'm guessing that's what you meant.


I could have worded it better. Officially warning someone for breaking sig rules would be harsh.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> The limit is 700000 not 70000


Sorry 

Truth - Nufc Stole the greatest player liverpool ever had


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Sorry
> 
> Truth - Nufc Stole the greatest player liverpool ever had


When did you sign Dalglish, Gerrard or Fowler?

Oh you mean that washed up, money grabbing, hasbeen Michael Owen :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm almost done with your rant Matt


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Metalic Matt said:


> Yeah thats true pretty much everybody I talk to says that its gonna be the Panthers but im still hoping for a miracle and the Cowboys winning.


The favorites in the AFC has to be New England picking up Randy Moss was huge by only giving up a 4th round pick I love there front office.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Truth; finishing a big Uni project is like taking a very heavy backpack off.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> The favorites in the AFC has to be New England picking up Randy Moss was huge by only giving up a 4th round pick I love there front office.


Damn they got Moss? I had no idea. :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Here in this thread.

Sup?.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Radiers got Moss? Christ they've done a lot of work this off-season. They've clearly got to be the favorites to win the Super Bowl again.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i just checked my rep, RS red reped me :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Matt, hows it going 

Truth: Listening to some old skool Eminem


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i just checked my rep, RS red reped me :lmao


you too :lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> The favorites in the AFC has to be New England picking up Randy Moss was huge by only giving up a 4th round pick I love there front office.


 Yeah New England are pretty strong, im not that much of a football fan but I watch more in the playoffs I prefer Hockey and Basketball.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd hate to see New England do well again....


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hi Matt, hows it going
> 
> Truth: Listening to some old skool Eminem


good man


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I just gave RS a little red to lighten up his day :d


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Hi Matt, hows it going
> 
> Truth: Listening to some old skool Eminem


Gonna make you a RVD gif in a second .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'd hate to see New England do well again....


I don't like it either but they're always in the playoffs and they're always a contender. With everything they've done in the off-season it's tough to say that they won't be there again.

Maybe Moss will fuck up their team, that would be awesome.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: I just gave RS a little red to lighten up his day :d


same here :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Gonna make you a RVD gif in a second .


Sweet, thanks dude


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't like it either but they're always in the playoffs and they're always a contender. With everything they've done in the off-season it's tough to say that they won't be there again.
> 
> Maybe Moss will fuck up their team, that would be awesome.


 Now Moss fucking up that would =Ratings.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - On the topic of rep, time to hand out some greenage. 

Truth - Watching Family Guy on DVD. Gotta love no commercial breaks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't like it either but they're always in the playoffs and they're always a contender. With everything they've done in the off-season it's tough to say that they won't be there again.
> 
> Maybe Moss will fuck up their team, that would be awesome.


He'll either do great for them, or he'll do nothing what so ever. Hopefully he's a total flop and to be honest that's possible.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - On the topic of rep, time to hand out some greenage.
> 
> Truth - *Watching Family Guy on DVD. Gotta love no commercial breaks*.


:agree:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

The Patriots have gotta be considered the early Super Bowl favs slightly ahead of the Colts, and maybe Chargers. The AFC will win the superbowl next year.

I do not like the Pats either at least Green Bay beat them in the Superbowl 1997 and beat them with Brady in like 2002 I think.

The Packers draft sucked :no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/339039-metalic-matt.html#post4035597


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> When did you sign Dalglish, Gerrard or Fowler?
> 
> Oh you mean that washed up, money grabbing, hasbeen Michael Owen :lmao



Yea owen Hes going to score and make the best come back the premiership has ever seen


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I hope Moss messes up the Patriots team chemistry.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice rant :side:



Lord Hulkamania said:


> Yea owen Hes going to score and make the best come back the premiership has ever seen


I'm sure he will.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Yea owen Hes going to score and make the best come back the premiership has ever seen


If he returns in any sort of form he'll be off to Utd, not staying at Newcastle.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That Rant was weak.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I do not think it'll happen the Pats have had guys with somewhat questionable character before they drafted Mayweather from the U this year. Unfortunately it is cinched the Pats are gonna be really good the Moss trade neither will make or break them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These play rants are horrible. Every last one of them. Movement. Put your head in a book you ignorant nig.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That Rant was very dissapointing.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/339039-metalic-matt.html#post4035597


 It got closed before I had the option to reply with a cool Carlito character.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Rants pretending to be wrestlers = No ratings at all.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If he returns in any sort of form he'll be off to Utd, not staying at Newcastle.



Yea but we cant get rid of him for another season untill his contract expires and im sure he will go to liverpool or United just not sure which one?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm never doing a rant request again


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm never doing a rant request again


 It had to be mine that sucked:sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm never doing a rant request again


I'm deeply saddened.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Yea but we cant get rid of him for another season untill his contract expires and im sure he will go to liverpool or United just not sure which one?


Contracts mean fuck all in football, didn't you know that.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> It had to be mine that sucked:sad:


I'm sorry


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm sorry


 Atleast I have one, I guess I should turn E-Heel to have another huh.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Atleast I have one, I guess I should turn E-Heel to have another huh.


hopefully it will be better


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Contracts mean fuck all in football, didn't you know that.



Yea But Freddy Shepard is saying he has to stay another season because of injuries and thats what i whould expect the anount of bad luck hes had a NUFC and everyone expects him to play for England he has to play for the toon first


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Owen should come back to Liverpool, that's where he belongs :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:
 

> These play rants are horrible. Every last one of them. Movement. Put your head in a book you ignorant nig.


I didn't even see your post till now, I told you no books


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; probably gona stay up and watch backlash tonight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That rant showed why MoveMent has been lacking charisma.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That rant showed why MoveMent has been lacking charisma.


:sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I gotta find something to eat:sad:


MoveMent™ said:


> I didn't even see your post till now, I told you no books


Fine. Stay ignorant.


AMPLine4Life said:


> That rant showed why MoveMent has been lacking charisma.


I guess I can team him up with Keep_It_Fresh right?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Im thinking which video should I watch Wrestlemania 17 or 18 which is better.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Just red repped Man Utd Fan 

EDIT: 17 :agree:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Made some gifs for MMN but they arnt very good quality .

Whats with the silly paint banners :side:.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I gotta find something to eat:sad:
> 
> Fine. Stay ignorant.
> 
> I guess I can team him up with Keep_It_Fresh right?


I have way more charisma than KIF


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Metalic Matt said:


> Im thinking which video should I watch Wrestlemania 17 or 18 which is better.


Moronic question. 17 easily.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Made some gifs for MMN but they arnt very good quality .
> 
> Whats with the silly paint banners :side:.


Cool, did you post em if you didont show me Please


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I feel ill.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Moronic question. 17 easily.


 I only started watching wrestling around 19 I guess ill go wit 17 of my Mania Anthology.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Anthology version = No ratings what so ever.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Cool, did you post em if you didont show me Please


In the Wrestling GIF thread :agree:.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have the original 17 on my pc, love it.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Anthology version = No ratings what so ever.


 Yeah everything is blurred out which sucks.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

POD said:


> In the Wrestling GIF thread :agree:.



Ill go have a look now :agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Metalic Matt said:


> Yeah everything is blurred out which sucks.


And the Austin-Rock video package has some ridiculously generic music which ruins it (for me at least).


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

POD said:


> In the Wrestling GIF thread :agree:.


 Hey POD im wondering if you could make me a Red Wings and Cavaliers banner ill give you REP and 5000 points.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Instead of My Way.

:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> And the Austin-Rock video package has some ridiculously generic music which ruins it (for me at least).


Generic music ruins everything for me.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Going for dinner now, bye all


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> And the Austin-Rock video package has some ridiculously generic music which ruins it (for me at least).


Totally. Although I wouldn't know, I've had the original WM17 DVD since it came out.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Truth: Going for dinner now, bye all


bye


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Reading Foley's new book and only about 100 pages in and getting pretty sick of all the praise for Melina.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Just ordered Backlash.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cena retaining = Why the fuck did I bother watching this shit?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Almost done converting all the matches for the Danielson compilation I'm making. This is going to kick so much ass.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ballin


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Cena retaining = Why the fuck did I bother watching this shit?


Matches seem predictable but they also look like they could be solid matches.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I won't be ordering Backlash. 

Gotta save up for UFC 71.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Almost done converting all the matches for the Danielson compilation I'm making. This is going to kick so much ass.


I tried doing a rant for someone else but it turned out horrible:sad: 

and can't wait for the Danielson comilation


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Ill be downloading Backlash tommorow.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I got redsilver'd.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hopefully ill get a good Backlash stream this time,


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I won't be ordering Backlash.
> 
> Gotta save up for UFC 71.


Meh, I'm getting both and passing on TNA.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I got redsilver'd.


:lmao

What was the comment?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, I'm getting both and passing on TNA.


When and what is TNA's next PPV?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What did Foley say about Melina?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> What was the comment?


wep 4 wep?

:lmao

I guess he expects me to red rep him back. I'll be the bigger man.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> When and what is TNA's next PPV?


May 13th I believe, Sacrifice.

I've got no reason to pay money for a Sting/Angle/Christian main event and the shitty booking of Joe.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not getting Backlash because I only buy WM and Summerslam now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

RS = Redsilver


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> What did Foley say about Melina?


So far most the book is Foley kissing her ass, as well as Candice's. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> May 13th I believe, Sacrifice.
> 
> I've got no reason to pay money for a Sting/Angle/Christian main event and the shitty booking of Joe.


Wow, the card looks so shitty. It looks like the same card they've had every show since the start of the year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm embarrassed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> So far most the book is Foley kissing her ass, as well as Candice's. :no:


Why Candice?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm embarrassed


why


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why Candice?


As she has big tits, that's the only reason he's said so far.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why Candice?


She's a whore.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Foley has never been able to top his first book, which was awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why is the advertisement of ROH's official website in the other wrestling section not against the rules?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Wow, the card looks so shitty. It looks like the same card they've had every show since the start of the year.


I really don't think they've officially announced a match yet aside from Sabin/Dutt/Lethal, which will be good but nothing we haven't seen. 

Oh yeah, Storm vs. Harris in a Texas Death Match which should be good but considering it's the 2nd gimmick match in the line of at least 4 it has no value.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> As she has big tits, that's the only reason he's said so far.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why is the advertisement of ROH's official website in the other wrestling section not against the rules?


Because the Indy folk on this site are above the rules of this forum. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Because the Indy folk on this site are above the rules of this forum. :side:


Indy marks are above everyone, duh.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Because the Indy folk on this site are above the rules of this forum. :side:


That's racist.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I really don't think they've officially announced a match yet aside from Sabin/Dutt/Lethal, which will be good but nothing we haven't seen.
> 
> Oh yeah, Storm vs. Harris in a Texas Death Match which should be good but considering it's the 2nd gimmick match in the line of at least 4 it has no value.


According to wikipedia, Christian vs. Sting is also on the card.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Indy marks are above everyone, duh.


Blue bar!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Uhh, because the rule's there to stop the advertisement of other forums? Not to mention people aren't going around trying to get people to go to ROH's site.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HOMERUN~!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4035597-post1.html

Oh jesus.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> According to wikipedia, Christian vs. Sting is also on the card.


It says that on TNA's website as well but considering they just gave that match away on free TV and Angle is all up in that feud, it will be a triple threat.

To RM:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow Movement, starting two joke rants so close together is lame, but taking my idea in the proccess is even lamer.

NABAP.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: New rep title. Woot.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4035597-post1.html
> 
> Oh jesus.


:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Go back to school Movement


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I feel like finding something Pyro said 2 years ago that goes totally against what he says now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Go back to school Movement



I don't like school

Matt wanted a rant so I gave him one it just turned out horrible


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :sad:


http://www.infonavigate.com/travels/sheep-and-wool-festival-maryland/DSCN2495 - Sheep.jpg


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth: New rep title. Woot.


You have a lot of wep.

:$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I feel like finding something Pyro said 2 years ago that goes totally against what he says now.


That'll take you all of 3 minutes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Diesel said:


> You have a lot of wep.
> 
> :$


You have more wep.

:$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MeRCe can you tell me what my rep power is?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I feel like finding something Pyro said 2 years ago that goes totally against what he says now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao best screenshot ever.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Haha, he acts like he was a gimmick poster back then. Suuuure.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4036046-post1.html

What a horrible Shawn Michaels gimmick poster. He's not even trying.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Haha, he acts like he was a gimmick poster back then. Suuuure.


I learnt a day or so ago that you aren't a fan of Pyro, I never knew. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These rants are....:no:

If only Pyro said something good about Orton back then.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I wish I had that screenshot when I made my analogy, would have added to it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4036046-post1.html
> 
> What a horrible Shawn Michaels gimmick poster. He's not even trying.


:lmao "in and out".


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4036046-post1.html
> 
> What a horrible Shawn Michaels gimmick poster. He's not even trying.


I did a better HBK post in a Cena thread a few days ago.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> These rants are....:no:
> 
> If only Pyro said something good about Orton back then.


He liked him back in 2004, I seem to remember....


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I learnt a day or so ago that you aren't a fan of Pyro, I never knew. :$


I was a fan, until the past month or so which has been just ridiculous.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> MeRCe can you tell me what my rep power is?


yeah sure.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I did a better HBK post in a Cena thread a few days ago.


It's not hard to top that one, your one line sure did it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I was a fan, until the past month or so which has been just ridiculous.


The HBK hate?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Movement you're +5.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4020325-post46.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

My boy Andrae Allison went to Minnesota. Sucks for him, hopefully Pickney goes somewhere decent.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> He liked him back in 2004, I seem to remember....


:lmao *heads to the WWE section*.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's not hard to top that one, your one line sure did it.


:gun:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The HBK hate?


Not for that reason, but that did lead to the insane hypocritical comments, like "I like HBK...but he FUCKING SUCKS AND IS BORING AND IS OVERRATED!", so on and so on.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If you're talking about stupid Pyro comments, you can't forget "Benoit vs. Finlay at Judgment Day was better than _________'s career."


Meltzer only gave that match ****1/4


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just put Shawn Michaels in the red


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gilgamesh!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Gilgamesh!!!


The Sumerian literary legend?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> If you're talking about stupid Pyro comments, you can't forget "Benoit vs. Finlay at Judgment Day was better than _________'s career."
> 
> 
> Meltzer only gave that match ****1/4


It was far better than Austin's, Bret's, Triple H's and HBK's careers.

Fact not fucking fiction.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It was far better than Austin's, Bret's, Triple H's and HBK's careers.
> 
> Fact not fucking fiction.


*Nah*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Movement you're +5.


thank you


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> The Sumerian literary legend?


Holt's old username:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need to watch the tag match when HHH tore his quad the first time in '01.


Meltzer gave it ****3/4. MOTY runner-up


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro > Meltzer


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Holt's old username:lmao


Oh. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I need to watch the tag match when HHH tore his quad the first time in '01.
> 
> 
> Meltzer gave it ****3/4. MOTY runner-up


The match was pretty bad ass.

Is it on any DVD's?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I just need Danielson vs. Gibson from GBHIV and the Danielson compilation will be complete.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I just need Danielson vs. Gibson from GBHIV and the Danielson compilation will be complete.


Wasn't that where he won the belt?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Jeffdivalover was flippin' shit, because he lost to Inev in a pool series, and now he's out of his own tournament. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I just need Danielson vs. Gibson from GBHIV and the Danielson compilation will be complete.


What's the match listing so far?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The match was pretty bad ass.
> 
> Is it on any DVD's?


Don't think so :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wasn't that where he won the belt?


yep. Crossface Chicken Wing FTW.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Jeffdivalover was flippin' shit, because he lost to Inev in a pool series, and now he's out of his own tournament. :lmao :lmao


Thank you god.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That was funny as hell to watch though. Jeff is pissed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What's the match listing so far?


Danielson vs. Ki vs. Daniels
Danielson vs. Low Ki
Danielson vs. Paul London (2/3 Falls)
Danielson vs. AJ Styles IV
Danielson vs. Samoa Joe III
Danielson vs. McGuinness I
Danielson vs. McGuinness III
Danielson vs. Shelley II
Danielson/Lethal vs. Aries/Strong
Danielson vs. Strong II
Danielson vs. Strong III
Danielson vs. Aries I (SOTF Finals)
Danielson vs. Aries III
Danielson/Joe vs. Aries/Evans
Danielson/Joe vs. Kenta/Fuji
Danielson vs. Jushin Liger
Danielson vs. Lance Storm
Danielson vs. Kenta
Danielson vs. James Gibson
Danielson vs. Homicide VI
Danielson vs. Samoa Joe VI (Cage Match)
Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Elimination)
Danielson vs. Delirious II
Danielson/Jacobs/Rave/Shingo vs. Delirious/Whitmer/Cabana/McGuinness
Danielson vs. Homicide VII


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Don't think so :sad:


lame/shame/gay.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> yep. Crossface Chicken Wing FTW.


Sweet.

Yeah, that match has to be on there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cali, were you on Xbox Live last night around 2:30 AM?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: That was funny as hell to watch though. Jeff is pissed.


Jeff pissed = awesomeness. I hope he retires.

Pool?

Not a chance.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Cali, were you on Xbox Live last night around 2:30 AM?


I don't have X-Box


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't have X-Box


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't have X-Box


Oh, I was playing Saints Row and there was a guy in my game named Killa Cali420. I wasn't sure if it was you


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^ORLY



Fallin said:


> :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Arod's coming up with someone on base soon....homerun perhaps?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: playing jeff


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Here.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Jeff pissed = awesomeness. I hope he retires.


won't happen.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Blair, Sup?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Arod's coming up with someone on base soon....homerun perhaps?


He'll strike out.


See, 0-1


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> He'll strike out.
> 
> 
> See, 0-1


He's too money for his own good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> won't happen.


Your user title is wrong now (not that it was ever right).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> won't happen.


Well never mentioning it again on these forums again would work for me too.

You're obsessed. It's quite sad really. I won't mention any of your other obsessions.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Blair, Sup?


Hey Brian. Not alot. You?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> He's too money for his own good.


He got a single...


*WHAT A BIG SHOT~!!!*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Well never mentioning it again on these forums again would work for me too.
> 
> You're obsessed. It's quite sad really. I won't mention any of your other obsessions.


blah, blah, blah,


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> He got a single...
> 
> 
> *WHAT A BIG SHOT~!!!*


You're just jealous that Manny can't buy a single these days.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Hey Brian. Not alot. You?


I'm not really doing much either

Jason better unblock me on MSN soon 

edit: Nevermind


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm gonna log off for a bit, and watch some TV and eat some food. See ya.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao @ WCW's post.

I won't even bother to post some of Pyro's opinions on HHH back then. People who remember or saw his posts from back then knows how he was

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/701602-post9.html
Check out the first name on that list.

<3 Pyro:$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> You're just jealous that Manny can't buy a single these days.


Ortiz hits home runs instead.


Giambi:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


>


:lmao :lmao!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao @ WCW's post.
> 
> I won't even bother to post some of Pyro's opinions on HHH back then. People who remember or saw his posts from back then knows how he was
> 
> ...


Kane, Orton, and Batista. That's a hell of a list.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WTF? Last edited by Peter Griffin? :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


>


:lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Are these screenshots real?

:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

EGame said:


> WTF? Last edited by Peter Griffin? :lmao


That was when name changes were allowed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro's name used to be Peter Griffin?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HEY FALLIN, HOW YA DOING~?~?~?~


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea his name also use to be "The Real WHC" I think:side:

He bashed HHH like hell back then...


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> HEY FALLIN, HOW YA DOING~?~?~?~


Pissed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Pissed


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

just played a good game of pool


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Saints Row online play gets old after awhile


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> just played a good game of pool


I didn't know that existed on yahoo. Seeing as it tells you where the ball is going.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Awesome logic.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Saints Row online play gets old after awhile


What modes are fun in online play? I've only done Gangsta brawl


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TRIPLE~!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Awesome logic.


The Giant is the best wrestler ever.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I didn't know that existed on yahoo. Seeing as it tells you where the ball is going.



:lmao

I find it quite enjoyable even though it does that



Truth: Keep_It_Fresh Pm'ed me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Giant is the best wrestler ever.


Hogan got the belt a week after joining the WWF, he is the best wrestler ever.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> What modes are fun in online play? I've only done Gangsta brawl


Mainly gangsta brawl, and Protect Tha Pimp is only good if you have good teammates

EDIT: Lol, I just got red repped by some guy I banned about two weeks ago


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Mainly gangsta brawl, and Protect Tha Pimp is only good if you have good teammates
> 
> EDIT: Lol, I just got red repped by some guy I banned about two weeks ago


Yeah, most of the other games don't fill up fast either.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Fan = Best IC champ ever


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> TRIPLE~!!!!!


This game's over.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> This game's over.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yeah, most of the other games don't fill up fast either.


Also there is no real point in playing, it takes forever to earn enough money to buy any good clothes

Oh and buy Crackdown


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The Fan = Best IC champ ever


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Hogan got the belt a week after joining the WWF, he is the best wrestler ever.


Didn't Giant win the belt on his first night with the company?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth:

Getting a MSN


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Also there is no real point in playing, it takes forever to earn enough money to buy any good clothes
> 
> Oh and buy Crackdown


Thats on my list. I'll be getting Gears and Crackdown soon


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Didn't Giant win the belt on his first night with the company?


Yeah at the Halloween Havoc with the monster truck fight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm not sure AMP, I know it was soon.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/709819-post2.html

Look at the post, look at the date, and realize who was SD champ then.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

In response to "funniest heel":


> All time, the only answer is Rock, but currently:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/1031216-post29.html


MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: Keep_It_Fresh Pm'ed me


Teaming up?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> In response to "funniest heel":
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/1031216-post29.html
> 
> Teaming up?


naw, completely different story


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro was a HUGE Batista fan back in the day.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Yeah at the Halloween Havoc with the monster truck fight.


THE MONSTER TRUCK BATTLE!!!!!!!!!!

I loved that moment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I'm not sure AMP, I know it was soon.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/709819-post2.html
> 
> Look at the post, look at the date, and realize who was SD champ then.


Owned


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> I find it quite enjoyable even though it does that


meh, I'd rather play a game of real pool or atleast a computer version that doesn't show you where the ball is going.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm starving son.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> THE MONSTER TRUCK BATTLE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I loved that moment.


Haha, you remember when they had the Giant fall off the building (which was supposedly like stories high) and then he was somehow able to compete later in the main event?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/706902-post17.html

A week later...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/718557-post18.html


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> meh, I'd rather play a game of real pool or atleast a computer version that doesn't show you where the ball is going.


Haven't played real pool in a minut


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm starving son.


thats not ballin


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Haha, you remember when they had the Giant fall off the building (which was supposedly like stories high) and then he was somehow able to compete later in the main event?


Yeah, cause he fell into the water or some shit. He was all wet when he came out for the main event to prove he fell into the water. 

Truth: The Condemned pulled 3.8 Million and finished 9th at the box office.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/706902-post17.html
> 
> A week later...
> 
> ...


It's really fucking lame ain't it.....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

BrahmaBull9813 just red repped me with "Did you just say "I refuse to read such a pretentious font."?... You motherfucking loser "


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/706902-post17.html
> 
> A week later...
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

I saw the first post. I was gonna post that one along with other threads to show his HHH hate. I didn't see the 2nd one til now. That is too funny...


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> BrahmaBull9813 just red repped me with "Did you just say "I refuse to read such a pretentious font."?... You motherfucking loser "


Yea thats the guy I banned before, he's an annoying butthole


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/706902-post17.html
> 
> A week later...
> 
> ...


How does your opinion do a complete 180 in a week?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/706902-post17.html
> 
> A week later...
> 
> ...


Damn! That is pretty fucking bad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Do people see what I mean when I say his wrestling opinions are no better than all the trolls in the WWE Section?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MANNY CAN'T BUY A HIT!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How does your opinion do a complete 180 in a week?


Lol, pyro exposed :lmao

Good afternoon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Fuck Batista. He has zero talent, all he is, is a big fuckin jakked up juicehead and *deserves to be put into a coma*, Batista should be nowhere near the main event level, much like HHH, Raw can kiss my ass, I'm only watchin' SD! now.


:lmao :lmao

Didn't he say SD would never be as good as Raw. Then he says Raw can kiss his ass. He's watching SD now?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm trying to find his opinion on the Finlay/Benoit match when it happened but I can't find the JD discussion thread.

Edit- Found it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> MANNY CAN'T BUY A HIT!?!?!?!??!?!


He's a Yankee killier.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea thats the guy I banned before, he's an annoying butthole


Can you warn him please? I believe that's rep flaming, and i feel a little offended 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/338927-triple-h-has-personal-heat-mick-foley-4.html


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He said recently SD has been better than Raw for 4 years, yet in 2005 he was praising Raw over SD. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Two posts later.....


> I don't like him anymore, he is not even close to being good enough to being anywhere near the main event level, Fuck Batista, Fuck Raw, SD! rulz.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't believe how much he liked Orton back then.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm trying to find his opinion on the Finlay/Benoit match when it happened but I can't find the JD discussion thread.
> 
> Edit- Found it.


He probably liked it. That match did happen in 06 and, from what I remember, he's always been the Pyro of today since I joined


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> I can't believe how much he liked Orton back then.


Laughable, I know.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Can you warn him please? I believe that's rep flaming, and i feel a little offended
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/338927-triple-h-has-personal-heat-mick-foley-4.html


Eh, I think it has be be a little more vulgar before I warn him. For example he said "fuck you" to me in a PM so I had to axe him. Im sure he'll do something else dumb, just seems like that type of guy


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Eh, I think it has be be a little more vulgar before I warn him. For example he said "fuck you" to me in a PM so I had to axe him. Im sure he'll do something else dumb, just seems like that type of guy


He called me a motherfucking loser.


Flaming is against the rules.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I found this wonderful gem in my rep box earlier today



> RS - I dont like you. Deal with it!


I'm hurt, I'm really oh so hurt :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I should make a thread on the many faces of Pyro but it will be in the dumpster as soon as he sees it. Remember when I posted this
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u90/PhilaPrometheus/Pyro.jpg


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Aww Pyro didn't say anything about it. He just complained that Rey beat JBL and that was it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

He even red repped with that stupid font he uses. he took the time to put the tags on it and write the name:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I should make a thread on the many faces of Pyro but it will be in the dumpster as soon as he sees it. Remember when I posted this
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u90/PhilaPrometheus/Pyro.jpg


You should do it, honestly if it got dumped by him, I'd just get Rajah to put it back as I'm sure he'd enjoy it as much as the rest of us.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Commi, get on MSN


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> He even red repped with that stupid font he uses. he took the time to put the tags on it and write the name:lmao


He green repped me with it. :$


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/973380-post7.html

I guess I'm just as bad as a sheep now for joining your fad?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

RaS said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/973380-post7.html
> 
> I guess I'm just as bad as a sheep now for joining your fad?


This is the only fad I actually enjoy


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

He's remained steadfast in his hatred for Triple H. :no:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Someone PM me all the Pyro screenshots and I'll put a rant together.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/690712-post25.html
He basically put HHH and Snitsky in the same catagory.:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Someone PM me all the Pyro screenshots and I'll put a rant together.


It better not suck.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/690712-post25.html
> He basically put HHH and Snitsky in the same catagory.:$


:no:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Watching the NASCAR race, waiting to head down to the arena for Backlash when the race is over.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Someone PM me all the Pyro screenshots and I'll put a rant together.


Fuck that would = Ratings

*Runs and grabs popcorn*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Someone PM me all the Pyro screenshots and I'll put a rant together.


I'd mark out for that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ace was quite the amazing poster back in the day:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/734049-post1.html


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Didn't Pyro win 4th best/favorite wrestling poster last year?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> Truth - Watching the NASCAR race, waiting to head down to the arena for Backlash when the race is over.


You watch the race yesterday? Tony lost, the Busch Series is fixed.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It better not suck.


It's just gonna be all the screen shots, and I'll I'm gonna say is "The picture's don't lie".


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: This thread moves damn fast.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Someone PM me all the Pyro screenshots and I'll put a rant together.


Hey you can go fornicate yourself, I want to make the rant:cussin: . Me and the syrup licker go back farther than you indy mark

EDIT:You know, fawk it, you can do. I have something else in mind :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> It's just gonna be all the screen shots, and I'll I'm gonna say is "The picture's don't lie".


You gotta have screen shots of his current opinion as well so n00bs understand it all. And then you have to have my analogy. Then and ONLY THEN will that rant = ratings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

OMFG










:lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You watch the race yesterday? Tony lost, the Busch Series is fixed.


Yea, I enjoyed the race yesterday. I've done some design work for Labonte, so I was happy to see him win.

As for Tony, he's never been shy about running his mouth, but he screwed up on this one, never accuse the league you run in of being fixed lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to be fucking kidding me


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats actually depressing. :lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao Now that = Ratings.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> OMFG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! YES! YES! YES! RATINGS! RATINGS! RATINGS!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> Yea, I enjoyed the race yesterday. I've done some design work for Labonte, so I was happy to see him win.
> 
> As for Tony, he's never been shy about running his mouth, but he screwed up on this one, never accuse the league you run in of being fixed lol


I was happy to see Bobby win as well, I love the Labonte Brothers. 

Tony Stewart = Ratings. I may actually listen to his radio show this week to see if he rants again. He seemed all happy after the race though, my friend thought he was going to be pissed.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wait one sec I found a better one!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

He used to edit his posts a lot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That screenshot is fucking greatness.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ricky Bobby > Tony Stewart

Everyone > Jeff Gordon, what a prick.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

To keep up with the run of posts.

:lmao

Holy Shit! I honestly thought Pyro had worshipped JBL the full time. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I actually marked out when I saw this:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

remember it has to be screenshots, otherwise he'll go back and edit his posts.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

:lmao

No way!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This rant will be embarrassing :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

This is awesome! *clap-clap-clapclapclap* This is awesome!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I actually marked out when I saw this:


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Now thats hilarious.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I actually marked out when I saw this:


Simply amazing. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

WCW said:


> I actually marked out when I saw this:


You have got to be fucking kidding me!

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*OMG *:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I was happy to see Bobby win as well, I love the Labonte Brothers.
> 
> Tony Stewart = Ratings. I may actually listen to his radio show this week to see if he rants again. He seemed all happy after the race though, my friend thought he was going to be pissed.


Tony and Bobby have a good history together, so I don't think he has an issue finishing second to him

If Jeff Gordon wins today, there will be riots, and Gordon will be killed. And I'm not kidding, the fans in Talladega are NUTS (I've been there, it's insane), and they will hurt him if he beats God's (Dale Earnhardt) record of wins.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

He once again edited the post 10 minutes after he posted. Could he not get it right the first time?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Why does it say "Last edited by Peter Griffin" ?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Why does it say "Last edited by Peter Griffin" ?


That was his old name.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I feel kinda bad making a rant now. I mean, this would be pretty embarassing for him...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Do people have to keep quoting the screen shots?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

WCW said:


> That was his old name.


Thanks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> This is awesome! *clap-clap-clapclapclap* This is awesome!


That chant is banned from this site. 

To Will: Yeah but he was getting bumped a bit before getting passed. I guess since it was Bobby it's "just racing" but I bet if it was someone else he woulda been pissed. 

Riots = Ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AHA! That's so friggin' awesome. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Do people have to keep quoting the screen shots?


Do you have to use the confused smiley 10,000 times a day?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Do people have to keep quoting the screen shots?


It adds to the HOLY SHIT feeling.

:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I feel kinda bad making a rant now. I mean, this would be pretty embarassing for him...


It would. I mean he's a nice guy, but seriously, look at those posts.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I feel kinda bad making a rant now. I mean, this would be pretty embarassing for him...


You hush and make it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He changed his name alot back then. Peter Griffin, The Real WHC, Black Sabbath

He admitted that he use to "not like" JBL, but damn he hated him almost as much as he hates Orton.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It would. I mean he's a nice guy, but seriously, look at those posts.


He's a nice guy when he's not talking wrestling.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I like Gord, but really it has to be done.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner there better be something about this in Meltzliner's post. :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> It would. I mean he's a nice guy, but seriously, look at those posts.


He's nice, just very annoying and hypocritical at times. But not enough to warrant such a barrage of embarassment.

Yeah, I'm not gonna do it, I'd feel bad.


> He's a nice guy when he's not talking wrestling.


Exactly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> He changed his name alot back then. Peter Griffin, The Real WHC, Black Sabbath
> 
> He admitted that he use to "not like" JBL, but damn he hated him almost as much as he hates Orton.


I wish I could change my user name. It would be "T.J. WhosYaMomma"


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I was going to refrain, but I'll join in since it seems like you guys are kind of just messing around.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Pyro said himself, you couldn't take his opinion seriously back then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He changed his name alot back then. Peter Griffin, The Real WHC, Black Sabbath
> 
> He admitted that he use to "not like" JBL, but damn he hated him almost as much as he hates Orton.


He started liking him less then a month after that post.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'm pretty sure Pyro said himself, you couldn't take his opinion seriously back then.


Or now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Do you have to use the confused smiley 10,000 times a day?


Yes


BrahmaBull9813 is banned:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> I was going to refrain, but I'll join in since it seems like you guys are kind of just messing around.
> 
> EDIT: hold up


lol, he said Carlito was the third best heel around that time.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

If Pyro dumps the thread, I know for a fact Bubba will revive it. Even if I have o go on Xbox live to tell him to


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Or now.


:lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> To Will: Yeah but he was getting bumped a bit before getting passed. I guess since it was Bobby it's "just racing" but I bet if it was someone else he woulda been pissed.
> 
> Riots = Ratings


Yea, it usually depends on who's racing you. Bobby isn't known to be a dirty racer, so it was just racing to Stewart.

And yes, Riots do = Ratings. If they did this:
















when he beat Dale Jr in one race, imagine what will be done when Gordon passes Dale Sr. for most wins.

Truth - This rant on Pyro will be rather interesting.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I like Gord, but really it has to be done.


Yea Pyro was the first person I was cool with on here along with Aussie and Bubba but you know this will be a instant classic


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> If Pyro dumps the thread, I know for a fact Bubba will revive it. Even if I have o go on Xbox live to tell him to


So you're going to make it? Good man. 

Lax was afraid to KNEE UP! glad Holt isn't afraid to MAN UP!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-m...michaels-king-ring-1997-xvid.html#post4033728


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-m...michaels-king-ring-1997-xvid.html#post4033728


Already got it on DVD, thanks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bubba "outpowering" Pyro? Right...


AMPLine4Life said:


> I wish I could change my user name. It would be "T.J. WhosYaMomma"


LOL I'd just change it to -Pyro-.


WCW said:


> He started liking him less then a month after that post.


Thats a little slow. Change on the weekly basis?


McQueen said:


> Headliner there better be something about this in Meltzliner's post.:side:


The ideas that are running threw up my head.............:lmao


Diesel said:


> I'm pretty sure Pyro said himself, you couldn't take his opinion seriously back then.


He said something like, you couldn't take 80% of the stuff he said seriously back then. Something like that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> Yea, it usually depends on who's racing you. Bobby isn't known to be a dirty racer, so it was just racing to Stewart.
> 
> And yes, Riots do = Ratings. If they did this:
> 
> ...


:lmao that's great. I really hope he wins now so they riot.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Uploading a 1.43gb 2001 PPV for the media section.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope this all happens before Backlash starts, cause I'll be offline watching it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

See Headliner, this is why 4Life = Ratings.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So you're going to make it? Good man.
> 
> Lax was afraid to KNEE UP! glad Holt isn't afraid to MAN UP!


Wait Lax isn't doing it?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He said something like, you couldn't take 80% of the stuff he said seriously back then. Something like that.


Sounds like a cop out to me.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Wait Lax isn't doing it?


I'd feel bad 

He said he was a gimmick poster back then, but you could tell it's bullshit. If he was trying to piss people off, his opinions would be different from everyone else's and stuff...but they weren't.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> He said something like, you couldn't take 80% of the stuff he said seriously back then. Something like that.


Yeah, something like that.

Seriously though, it's hard to look at those posts today, and not even crack a smile atleast, because of his strong opinion currently.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^When Pyro hates a wrestler, he really hates them. Thats what it seems like.


AMPLine4Life said:


> See Headliner, this is why 4Life = Ratings.


:agree:


WCW said:


> Sounds like a cop out to me.


Gotta defend hisself somehow.:sad:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I hope this all happens before Backlash starts, cause I'll be offline watching it.


Is it free or on Box Office?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's free.

Well everyone will chip in with shit, will that make you feel better? And I can't believe you'd feel bad, I didn't think a thing like this would even bother you slightly. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I'd feel bad


It's time to MAN UP! Chris.

Sure you may feel bad but think of all the joy and laughter you would bring to the rest of the forum. I've got nothing against Pyro but it would be too funny and someone should do it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Red Sox win again


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd make the rant if I hated Pyro


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup Brye?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah Lax, you've got to make up for your last rant sucking [/peerpressure]


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wanna know what the _cabinet_ will think of the rant....


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It's free.
> 
> Well everyone will chip in with shit, will that make you feel better? And I can't believe you'd feel bad, I didn't think a thing like this would even bother you slightly. :side:


Of course I'd feel kinda bad. This would pretty much embarass him to no extent and completely destroy any validity/credibility/etc he has. It's not like it'll haunt my sleep or anything, but I'd regret it. I'm too nice believe it or not 


> Yeah Lax, you've got to make up for your last rant sucking [/peerpressure]


It woulda been a classic rant if you responded with your Flair impersonation and we went back and forth, but you killed it. You ruined our chances of being legends. Well, ruined your chances...because I'll always be a legend, brother, as long as the Spartanmaniacs cheer on their one and only hero!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/695076-post13.html

Doesn't he hate the Rock?

But yeah, it's kind of harsh to rant on it. Though I don't know, it would depend how seriously people took it. Of course, this is WF...


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - Just post the fucking rant already or stop talking about it. What's the big deal anyway? He hated a wrestler back then, that he likes (loves, obsessed with, whatever) now. So what? It's pretty funny, not that embarrasing. I don't think Gord would be totally embarrased, but you never know. He'll close the rant, but he's not going to go to your house and shoot you for posting it. Relax...

I'll still like Gord if you post the rant. Doesn't change my opinion of him.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; just ordered 11 disks off IVP


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Sup Brye?


Nothing much, just postin around and doin BTB stuff

You?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nothing much Brye just chilling.



Super Delfin said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/695076-post13.html
> 
> Doesn't he hate the Rock?


Yes, yes I believe he does


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/695076-post13.html
> 
> Doesn't he hate the Rock?


Yes indeed.



Spartanlax said:


> Of course I'd feel kinda bad. This would pretty much embarass him to no extent and *completely destroy any validity/credibility/etc he has.*


Huh?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; just ordered 11 disks off IVP


What did you get? If your getting the Best of Necro in Japan I wanna hear about how sick it was


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Awesome sig.

And RM, he changed his opinion 10000%, and apparently multiple times. That pretty much takes away any credibility his opinion holds.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/695076-post13.html
> 
> Doesn't he hate the Rock?
> 
> But yeah, it's kind of harsh to rant on it. Though I don't know, it would depend how seriously people took it. Of course, this is WF...


Damn. I remember him saying Rock sucked in the ring.:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Your sig is too big:lmao


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WCW said:


> New sig.


 Classic. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> And RM, he changed his opinion 10000%, and apparently multiple times. That pretty much takes away any credibility his opinion holds.


Exactly my point.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> New sig.


Ratings


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

WCW said:


> New sig.


Too wide.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; just ordered 11 disks off IVP


I wanted to get some of their Best of Hayabusa stuff and Jun Kasai/ You get either of those?

I'll be making an order in 2 weeks once I get my next check.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

What's the limit? 500?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> What's the limit? 500?


Yeah, 500 x 400


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

McQueen said:


> What did you get? If your getting the Best of Necro in Japan I wanna hear about how sick it was


Best of Necro Butcher
Best of Hayabusa V.1
Best of Hayabusa: Legacy of V.1
Best of Hayabusa: Legacy of V.2
Best of Hayabusa: The history of
Best of Onita V.1

BJW Death Matches V.04
BJW Death Matches V.06

 that was like the 1st choice on my list of things to get... ill let you know what its like when they arrive and i get a chance to watch it.

Its a damn good sale, all those dvds cost me like £15 or something including delivery costs.

*Edit;*


Super Delfin said:


> I wanted to get some of their Best of Hayabusa stuff and Jun Kasai/ You get either of those?
> 
> I'll be making an order in 2 weeks once I get my next check.


Yeh mate, im a huge Hayabusa mark so i couldnt pass the opportunity to get them all


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I might make an order off IVP soon, how quick is delivery?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I wanted to get some of their Best of Hayabusa stuff and Jun Kasai/ You get either of those?
> 
> I'll be making an order in 2 weeks once I get my next check.


I've got the Legacy of Hayabusa vol. 1, Delfin and while it is some great stuff that paerticular compilation has extremely shitty picture quality in some of the matches.

Edit: thats a nice order Tom, I would appreciate hearing about the Necro comp.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Gimmie a sec and I'll change it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I saw some BJW deathmatch a few days ago after someone saying it's his current MOTYT...and it's a definitely legit MOTYC, such an awesome match.


> I might make an order off IVP soon, how quick is delivery?


Quick. Platt got it in a week and he lives in England, so it should be the same for you. I got it in 3-4 days .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I might make an order off IVP soon, how quick is delivery?


For me about 4-5 days


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Gimmie a sec and I'll change it.


You change it now before I issue warning points.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I might make an order off IVP soon, how quick is delivery?


Supposedly it should take like 3-5 days to get here. But last time i ordered some off there it took about a week.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

This thread has been awesome for the last little while.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Meh, it doesn't look that great:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I've got the Legacy of Hayabusa vol. 1, Delfin and while it is some great stuff that paerticular compilation has extremely shitty picture quality in some of the matches.
> 
> Edit: thats a nice order Tom, I would appreciate hearing about the Necro comp.


I think I'll take my chances considering they are 2 discs for like $5. I'm used to terrible quality since I have a pretty large 80s VHS collection.

I plan on getting a full Clash of the Champions set as well as about 10-15 vids off IVP after I get paid.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I've got the Legacy of Hayabusa vol. 1, Delfin and while it is some great stuff that paerticular compilation has extremely shitty picture quality in some of the matches.
> 
> Edit: thats a nice order Tom, I would appreciate hearing about the Necro comp.


No worries, ill let you know, might put up a review at some point if i get round to it. 

I wanted to get more, the 20 deal seems very reasonable, but unfortunately im skint at the moment. 



Spartanlax said:


> I saw some BJW deathmatch a few days ago after someone saying it's his current MOTYT...and it's a definitely legit MOTYC, such an awesome match.
> 
> Quick. Platt got it in a week and he lives in England, so it should be the same for you. I got it in 3-4 days .


Which match was that lax?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Meh, it doesn't look that great:


Sucks. Not worth it. Wait for the rant.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I have a 35 disc stack of things I need to watch from IPV. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm getting the '96 season of RAW from IVP tomorrow.


30 discs for $40


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I wonder if anyone would object to a tape trading thread in the premium section.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

What is this site people are ordering DVDs off for cheap prices?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

IPVvideos.com has a lot of cheap japanese stuff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What are the delivery rates to the UK?




Killa CaLi said:


> I'm getting the '96 season of RAW from IVP tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 30 discs for $40


That's not on the website is it. :sad:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I wonder if anyone would object to a tape trading thread in the premium section.


I was gonna PM Rajah about it later today. But maybe we should just make one and see what happens.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I shall be buying a few DVDs on Tuesday.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I wonder if anyone would object to a tape trading thread in the premium section.


I wouldn't trust most people here.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I wonder if anyone would object to a tape trading thread in the premium section.


You should probably run it by Rajah first.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup Derek?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What are the delivery rates to the UK?




Killa CaLi said:


> I'm getting the '96 season of RAW from IVP tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 30 discs for $40


That's not on the website is it. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What are the delivery rates to the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, it's on DVDR.


He sells stuff on there too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Patriots got Randy Moss.


God damn.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^^ Damn


McQueen said:



> Sup Derek?


Just got "The Hardcore Diaries".


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I wouldn't trust most people here.



Thats the big problem theres very few people on here i'd trust sending money to


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

At worst it will get closed Lax, though checking to see first is cool since there really is no rush.



Killa CaLi said:


> I wouldn't trust most people here.


Yeah, I would probably only deal with a few people at first with a couple of DVDs at a time. I'm more interested in trading stuff than actually buying it from here myself.

So if I get ripped off it's only the cost of a few blank DVDs and the couple bucks it takes to ship them.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What are the delivery rates to the UK?


Really cheep, mine was like $4 or summin.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^^^ Damn
> 
> Just got "The Hardcore Diaries".


I need to go to the bookstore myself I was thinking about getting that and Regal's book. I want Dynamite Kid's book but I only see it available online and I'd rather just find it at a bookstore.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The Patriots got Randy Moss.
> 
> 
> God damn.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> Really cheep, mine was like $4 or summin.


Damn that sounds far to great to be true. :shocked:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

xTOMx said:


> Really cheep, mine was like $4 or summin.


Whats this site you are getting the DVD's from?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I need to go to the bookstore myself I was thinking about getting that and Regal's book. I want Dynamite Kid's book but I only see it available online and I'd rather just find it at a bookstore.


You'd probably have better luck just buying it online.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Patriots got Randy Moss.
> 
> 
> God damn.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Role Model said:


> What are the delivery rates to the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think its $2 per item but with the special offer thing thats on at the moment the 10 discs count as one item


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Damn that sounds far to great to be true. :shocked:


Yeh its all really cheap. My order came to just under £20 for 11 disks. Can't really go wrong.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


>



ballin


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Damn that sounds far to great to be true. :shocked:


Check your rep.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

xTOMx said:


> Yeh its all really cheap. My order came to just under £20 for 11 disks. Can't really go wrong.


What site is this?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Whats this site you are getting the DVD's from?


http://new.ivpvideos2.com


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks tom


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Check your rep.


_Bitchin'._


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Thanks tom


No worries.

Truth; when i gain access to this tape trading forum platt hooked me up with im gona buy a shit load of fmw stuff.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Are the DVD's on the site made by people?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> _Bitchin'._


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Are the DVD's on the site made by people?


Who else would they be made by? Crab people?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Are the DVD's on the site made by people?


No, they're made by half-robot, half-elf creatures.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Are the DVD's on the site made by people?


Some of them are just commericial tapes and some are custom compilation's, really depends what you order.

J Cup Stage One 1994 is a must have show for ANY wrestling fan.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Who else would they be made by? Crab people?


CRAB PEOPLE! CRAB PEOPLE! CRAB PEOPLE!

Classic....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> No, they're made by half-robot, half-elf creatures.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Who else would they be made by? Crab people?


Mexicans.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:lmao

Is the site fucked up for anybody else?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Who else would they be made by? Crab people?


TASTE LIKE CRAB.....TALK LIKE PEOPLE!?!?!?!?!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mexicans.


Don't let Jacker hear you say that or else... he'll carve.... you... up!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Walked right into that :lmao 

Thanks mcqueen


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> No, they're made by half-robot, half-elf creatures.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The South Park guys plug Crab people in whenever they can't think of what to write.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Don't let Jacker hear you say that or else... he'll carve.... you... up!


He is The Bad Guy, afterall.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

My friend I and Mike constantly interchange the word 'crab' with 'black' as a joke.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Don't let Jacker hear you say that or else... he'll carve.... you... up!


Meh, I'll get Scott Hall to sue for gimmick infringement. I'm sure he could use the money to buy drugs....not that Scott Hall buys drugs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> He is The Bad Guy, afterall.


Nah, he's just proud to be latino, or a latino stereotype I'm not too sure.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I wish I could find some comps for California Championship Wrestling based out of So-Cal in the mid-late 80s. I have one tape and it's seriously the worst shit ever, so bad that it in fact becomes unbelievably awesome.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

[email protected]

add me pls


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> *My friend I and Mike *constantly interchange the word 'crab' with 'black' as a joke.


:lmao 

Sorry I just found that pretty amusing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Nah, he's just proud to be latino, or a latino stereotype I'm not too sure.


He blurs the line sometimes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I wish I could find some comps for California Championship Wrestling based out of So-Cal in the mid-late 80s. I have one tape and it's seriously the worst shit ever, so bad that it in fact becomes unbelievable awesome.


XPW must have been their spiritual successor.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Fallin said:


> :lmao
> 
> Sorry I just found that pretty amusing.


 I fucked up.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

So who's betting on Randy Orton to win the title tonight?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Still thinking about getting Backlash.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> So who's betting on Randy Orton to win the title tonight?


Pre 2005 Pyro and walls.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

More Fucking OT Hockey. 3 OT Games in 3 Days. I feel like I'm in heaven or something. If Chris Drury scores, I'm marking.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: having a Hip-Hop discussion on MSN

thx for adding me guys


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Pre 2005 Pyro and walls.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Cena loses the title tonight, I'll party like it's 1999.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Somebody needs to make a Arn Anderson comp. with just promos.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Pre 2005 Pyro and walls.



:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Somebody needs to make a Arn Anderson comp. with just promos.


Arn Anderson isn't even #1 contender for a custom compilation.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Most people bet on Cena including me, as much as I would like to see him lose.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Most people bet on Cena including me, as much as I would like to see him lose.


I couldn't decide on pin or submission for Cena 

Edit: just realized you didn't have to bet on how he won :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I couldn't decide on pin or submission for Cena


Orton will tap, it's more humiliating that way.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> More Fucking OT Hockey. 3 OT Games in 3 Days. I feel like I'm in heaven or something. If Chris Drury scores, I'm marking.


Tell me about it, playoff hockey is awsome

I was thinking he would end it too, I was thinking Avery for New York also


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hope Cena locks Orton and Edge in a double STFU and they both tap out at the same time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Orton will tap, it's more humiliating that way.


Yeah, thats what I'm guessing


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Pre 2005 Pyro and walls.


:lmao 

I'm probably going to order it because I like 4 ways and I want to see how Batista loses. I also think it's quite obvious Orton is going to get buried tonight.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> I couldn't decide on pin or submission for Cena
> 
> Edit: just realized you didn't have to bet on how he won :$


I put pin, maybe I should have put submission though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think Orton will win tonight.

He'll pin Edge


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't know why WWE thinks Cena can't be marketable without the title.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Refuse said:


> I put pin, maybe I should have put submission though.



There wasn't a choice of pin or submission it was just who wins


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I don't know why WWE thinks Cena can't be marketable without the title.


Chasing the title > Holding it


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Platt said:


> There wasn't a choice of pin or submission it was just who wins


I realized that too late.  I wasn't gonna bet because I couldn't decide


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> Tell me about it, playoff hockey is awsome
> 
> I was thinking he would end it too, I was thinking Avery for New York also


Avery? I could see it.

I think Jagr will have a helping hand if the Rangers win, he's looked good all day. And yeah, I always bet on Drury to win games cause he's Mr. Clutch.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Platt said:


> There wasn't a choice of pin or submission it was just who wins


Oh ok well thats good then.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> I don't know why WWE thinks Cena can't be marketable without the title.


Probably because kids love Cena and they love to buy those plastic replica spinner belts.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Austin and Rock were marketable without the title then Cena damn sure is.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Probably because kids love Cena and they love to buy those plastic replica spinner belts.


:lmao I was just about to say that.

One of my friends was gonna buy a 300$ Spinner belt about 2 years ago. I talked him out of it


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone wanna bet on the Sabres-Rangers overtime


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've always thought it's much better for buyrates to have a heel champ and have the face chasing him and constantly getting really close to winning but having the heel squeak out a win somehow.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I've always thought it's much better for buyrates to have a heel champ and have the face chasing him and constantly getting really close to winning but having the heel squeak out a win somehow.


Exactly. Casual fans shell out $40 for a big, feel-good moment with the fan favorite winning the belt (potentially)...not to see a heel get the belt.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I've always thought it's much better for buyrates to have a heel champ and have the face chasing him and constantly getting really close to winning but having the heel squeak out a win somehow.


That's how things used to be run, just look at Austin and The Rock who were most of the time always chasing the title.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I've always thought it's much better for buyrates to have a heel champ and have the face chasing him and constantly getting really close to winning but having the heel squeak out a win somehow.


Did that work for those 9 months JBL was champ?


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Avery? I could see it.
> 
> I think Jagr will have a helping hand if the Rangers win, he's looked good all day. And yeah, I always bet on Drury to win games cause he's Mr. Clutch.


by looking at how o.t has gone so far this year(minus ottawa/NJ), one thing for sure is that it will be a weak/ugly goal.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Did that work for those 9 months JBL was champ?


It worked the 16 months Hollywood Hogan was champ.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When you're buying just disks off IVP without the custom covers, how do they arrive and what are they put in?

n00b question I know. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> It worked the 16 months Hollywood Hogan was champ.


True.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> When you're buying just disks off IVP without the custom covers, how do they arrive and what are they put in?
> 
> n00b question I know. :$


A paper sleeve and on an envelope type thing.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah but it also worked for Hogan when he was face too. But I do agree that the heel champ scenario makes more sense for higher buyrates.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> A paper sleeve and on an envelope type thing.


Oh rit, thanks. 

Is there info on the disks saying what they are? :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> by looking at how o.t has gone so far this year(minus ottawa/NJ), one thing for sure is that it will be a weak/ugly goal.


I thought the Nucks/Stars 4 OT game was a pretty ending between the Sedins.

If Chris Drury scores, it will be pretty.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Anyone wanna bet on the Sabres-Rangers overtime


 Anyone


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yeah but it also worked for Hogan when he was face too. But I do agree that the heel champ scenario makes more sense for higher buyrates.


That's cause he was Hulk fucking Hogan. The WWE was getting it's highest ratings ever in 2000 when Triple H was champ and Rock/Foley was chasing him.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1LcJ6N9vwo

I lol'ed when I seen that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Oh rit, thanks.
> 
> Is there info on the disks saying what they are? :side:


If you mean the show title, yes

If you mean what matches are on the disk, no.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> *If you mean the show title, yes*
> 
> If you mean what matches are on the disk, no.


Yeah that's what I meant, thanks.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I thought the Nucks/Stars 4 OT game was a pretty ending between the Sedins.
> 
> If Chris Drury scores, it will be pretty.


Ya, I wasn't awake to see that game (damn time zone difference) so I tend to forget it.

But it always happens in overtime, someone just randomly throws it at the net and it bounces in.

Might happen now, Buffalo is going on the powerplay

edit - nevermind, new york killed off the penalty


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> Ya, I wasn't awake to see that game (damn time zone difference) so I tend to forget it.
> 
> But it always happens in overtime, someone just randomly throws it at the net and it bounces in.
> 
> ...


Weak PP by Buffalo.

They should just quadruple shift Drury.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My Clash set better be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm guessing that Rant idea has been shelfed then?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMP, you like hockey more then anyone below the Mason-Dixon line should.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm guessing that Rant idea has been shelfed then?


Unless you want to do it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> AMP, you like hockey more then anyone below the Mason-Dixon line should.


Someone in the US should enjoy this sport.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Now watching the Sabres/Rangers game.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just watched Mankind win the WWF title.


The crowd had a heart attack when Austin came out


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Unless you want to do it.


I'm a Mod, it wouldn't be right.

:side:


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

AHhh he hit the iron, that would have been a nice goal


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Did Goldberg ever win the WHC in WWE?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes he did at Unforgiven 2003.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah at Survivor Series 2003

Edit: Oops it was Unforgiven


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

What en exciting final few minutes. Now....DOUBLE FUCKING OVERTIME AGAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Did Goldberg ever win the WHC in WWE?


If memory serves correct, he beat Triple H for it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Did Goldberg ever win the WHC in WWE?


Yeah...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No wonder I hated 2003, my mind had totally blocked out those memories strangely enough.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

2003 WWE > 2004 WWE by far


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching the Nascar race. I'm not really into it but I wanna see fans riot and Jeff Gordon once he wins


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I liked 2003 :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> 2003 WWE > 2004 WWE by far


I hated both years.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I liked 2003 :$


For the most part so did I, your not alone DC.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Goldberg was booked horribly in the WWE.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have every Raw, Smackdown and PPV from 2003.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4037077-post6.html

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I enjoyed WWE in 04 :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4037077-post6.html
> 
> :lmao


I like that match :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I enjoyed WWE in 04 :$


I did to :$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Brye said:


> I enjoyed WWE in 04 :$


*looks at your sig*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I like that match :$


Did it "tear the house down"?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Cali, get on MSN


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't properly enjoyed WWE in years.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fallin said:


> *looks at your sig*


Exactly :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The fans are starting to riot at Gordon


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The WWE had a great first few months of 2004.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Did it "tear the house down"?


Not really. it had a good atmosphere.



> Cali, get on MSN


y


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Matt Sydal might be the dorkiest wrestler on the planet.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Anybody got some suggestions for some really good songs to download?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Anybody got some suggestions for some really good songs to download?


Original Prankster- The Offspring


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Matt Sydal might be the dorkiest wrestler on the planet.


Sydal > The Teacher


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Anybody got some suggestions for some really good songs to download?


are you a hip hop fan?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Depends on what you listen to Chaos.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The WWE had a great first few months of 2004.


Royal Rumble was pure awesome. NWO was good too. And WMXX was pure awesomeness, as well.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Movement™ said:


> are you a hip hop fan?


Yes


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> The WWE had a great first few months of 2004.


That's true, but it wen't down hill rather quickly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> *Royal Rumble* was pure awesome. NWO was good too. And *WMXX* was pure awesomeness, as well.


Benoit won the main event in both of those. Coincidence? I think not


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

DC said:


> Depends on what you listen to Chaos.


Mostly Rock, Rap/Hip-hop, and Pop.


But if the song is real good, idc what kind it is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Royal Rumble was pure awesome. NWO was good too. And WMXX was pure awesomeness, as well.


Backlash was amazing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sydal > The Teacher


In wrestling ability totally, but I dunno man have you seen Sydal try to act in his cocky gimmick, it's pretty brutal. Brutal enough that he should join the No Remorse Corps.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Mostly Rock, Rap/Hip-hop, and Pop.
> 
> 
> But if the song is real good, idc what kind it is.


download Nas - Illmatic


Eddie Guerrero > Chris Benoit


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Backlash was amazing.


:agree:

The main event was off the hook, almost as good as their WM match. And Foley/Orton was actually a very, very entertaining brawl.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I suggest Chevelle's new album Vena Sera. That is what I am listening to and I love it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> download Nas - Illmatic
> 
> 
> *Eddie Guerrero < Chris Benoit*


Correct


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Eddie Guerrero > Chris Benoit


:no:

But both are/were great


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> :no:
> 
> But both are/were great





Brye said:


> Correct


I don't mean in terms of wrestling I mean overall and overall

Eddie > Benoit


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ric Flair > Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit combined.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Just seen Warrior vs. Hogan from WCW Halloween Havoc 1998.

I can't believe the match that turned me more into a wrestling fan at Mania was that bad in the rematch. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Ric Flair > Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit combined.


I disagree with the last two posts, well the ones above AIW's


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/94451-ghetto-anthony.html

Anyone notice anything?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin > Eddie


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Eddie Guerrero = Mexican Bret Hart


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/94451-ghetto-anthony.html
> 
> Anyone notice anything?


Usertitle?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No longer a lifetime member.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: "Sweet & Sour" Larry Sweeney needs to be signed by WWE.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Just requested an avatar


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> No longer a lifetime member.


Ding ding


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Monty, it's me and you in the second round of the pool tourney. So, if you wanna throw it down now, let's go. >_>


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Eddie Guerrero = Mexican Bret Hart


which is ballin


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

What do I win?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> What do I win?


I have nothing to offer you, but my love. [/milhouse]


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Monty, it's me and you in the second round of the pool tourney. So, if you wanna throw it down now, let's go. >_>


kk


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

What a ripoff


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

About 2 hours till Backlash


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't decide whose banner is better, Mr. Monty's or Movement's.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> About 2 hours till Backlash


which reminds me a need a stream


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> I can't decide whose banner is better, Mr. Monty's or Movement's.


obviously mines


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> which reminds me a need a stream


I'm paying 40$ for it :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

No triple overtime


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> No triple overtime


Fuckin Ranger. Oh well, that just means we get a Game 5 and the more the better. Hopefully Nucks/Duck is good tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4033880-post1.html


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4033880-post1.html


He has a point.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I think Taker vs. Batista match will do well tonight. Possibly might be even better then the Cena/Umaga LMS match at the Rumble.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Big 2?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I think Taker vs. Batista match might do well tonight. Possibly might be even better then the Cena/Umaga LMS match at the Rumble.


I'm sure it will be. I didn't really see all the fuss about Cena/Umaga, to be honest.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I think Taker vs. Batista match will do well tonight. Possibly might be even better then the Cena/Umaga LMS match at the Rumble.


I agree. If Tista is anything like he was at WM


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4033880-post1.html


That's why the WWE need Big Poppa Pump back.


HBK is blond.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I think Taker vs. Batista match will do well tonight. Possibly might be even better then the Cena/Umaga LMS match at the Rumble.


I think that would be impossible.

Cena/Umaga at the rumble was excellently booked and was an exciting match, 2nd best match I've seen from this year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I think that would be impossible.
> 
> Cena/Umaga at the rumble was excellently booked and was an exciting match, 2nd best match I've seen from this year.


Seriously 2nd best?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

My favorite match was HBK/HHH vs. Edge/Orton from NYR


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> Seriously 2nd best?


Yeah seriously.

Minoru Suzuki vs Yuji Nagata for the Triple Crown from the January 4th NJPW/AJPW Tokyo Dome is #1 as of now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

All of you are incorrect. The Raw match is MOTYSF.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> My favorite match was HBK/HHH vs. Edge/Orton from NYR


That and HBK/Cena from Raw are most likely my favorite matches so far this year, nothing else has really grabbed me....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yeah seriously.
> 
> Minoru Suzuki vs Yuji Nagata for the Triple Crown from the January 4th NJPW/AJPW Tokyo Dome is #1 as of now.


I thought the LMS was pretty good but I've seen better this year (imo)


Mines either Cena vs HBK on Raw or London/Kendrick vs Chavo/Helms


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> All of you are incorrect. The Raw match is MOTYSF.


Haven't watched it yet. Doubt I'll like it more than Nagata/Suzuki though but we'll see.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> All of you are incorrect. The Raw match is MOTYSF.


No way, the NYR match was highly rated by everyone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Haven't watched it yet. Doubt I'll like it more than Nagata/Suzuki though but we'll see.


Do I need to upload this one for you too? :cuss:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Do I need to upload this one for you too? :cuss:


Nope, I already got it yesterday


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No way, the NYR match was highly rated by everyone.


Cena/HBK wasn't?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The average star ratings for each WM given by Meltzer:

WM 19: 3.0556
WM 21: 2.5
WM 23: 2.4688
WM 22: 2.3409
WM 17: 2.3182
WM 12: 2.2
WM 20: 2.1875
WM 13: 2.1786
WM 10: 2.1667
WM 14: 1.8125
WM 6: 1.7143
WM 3: 1.6667
WM 11: 1.6429
WM 18: 1.6364
WM 7: 1.5357
WM 9: 1.4167
WM 16: 1.3056
WM 1: 1.28125
WM 15: 1.1389
WM 2: 1.0625
WM 8: 0.8889
WM 4: 0.75
WM 5: 0.6607


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Cena/HBK wasn't?


Nah, Pyro said it was overrated.

I actually haven't seen DX/RRKO from NYR, I just threw that out there because I've seen it rated from * to ***** by a bunch of different and respected posters.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WM 19 was my favorite but why the hell is WM 22 up so high?

EDIT: More importantly who the hell is WM 13 up so high?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Has Meltzer rated Cena/HBK from Raw yet?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Told you 19 was the best.


DX/Rated RKO is my favorite match so far.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> WM 19 was my favorite but why the hell is WM 22 up so high?


-Big Show & Kane vs. Carlito & Chris Masters: *3/4
-Rob Van Dam vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Matt Hardy vs. Finlay vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Ric Flair: ****
-Chris Benoit vs. John Bradshaw Layfield: **3/4
-Mick Foley vs. Edge: ****
-Booker T & Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman: -*
-Mickie James vs. Trish Stratus: **
-Undertaker vs. Mark Henry: *1/2
-Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon: ***1/2
-Rey Mysterio vs. Kurt Angle vs. Randy Orton: ***1/2
-Torrie Wilson vs. Candice Michelle: DUD
-John Cena vs. Triple H: ***3/4

Averaged out well I guess.



Role Model said:


> Has Meltzer rated Cena/HBK from Raw yet?


I use this website for his ratings and it's not up there yet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I use that site too, was just wondering if it hadn't been updated yet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> EDIT: More importantly who the hell is WM 13 up so high?


Because the card isn't that big and there was a ***** star match on there.

-The Headbangers vs. Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon vs. The New Blackjacks vs. Henry & Phinneas Goddwinn: -1/2*
-Rocky Maivia vs. The Sultan: *1/4
-Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Goldust: **1/4
-Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs. Vader & Mankind: **1/2
-Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin: *****
-Faarooq, Savio Vega & Crush vs. The Legion of Doom & Ahmed Johnson: ***1/2
-Sycho Sid vs. Undertaker: *1/4


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MVP BENOIT SD


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MITB II was not ****, and Cena/HHH wasn't that good either, meltzer's on crack.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

My favorite match this year is either Cena/Michaels or Cage/Joe


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> MITB II was not ****, and Cena/HHH wasn't that good either, meltzer's on crack.


I thought both those ratings were fine. That's what F4W and the Torch gave them.


Truth- Meltzer gave the Mr.T/Piper boxing match from WM 2 -*****. :lmao


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> The average star ratings for each WM given by Meltzer:
> 
> WM 19: 3.0556
> WM 21: 2.5
> ...


Gotta love respected idiots.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meltzer's opinion is highly overrated.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> MVP BENOIT SD


Bauer vs. Fayad & The Terrorists was ******


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> My favorite match this year is either *Cena/Michaels* or Cage/Joe


From Raw, yeah?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I thought both those ratings were fine. That's what F4W and the Torch gave them.
> 
> 
> Truth- Meltzer gave the Mr.T/Piper boxing match from WM 2 -*****. :lmao


WTF?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WTF?


?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can understand a high rating on the Piper/Mr. T boxing match due to how that angle worked out, but I dunno about *****.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

-*****, as in _*NEGATIVE*_*****


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> ?


I don't like that match


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

-Booker T & Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman: -*



Shouldn't he have had the DUD next to that? 

Edit: nevermind thats a negative * :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> From Raw, yeah?


Of course from Raw. Cena no selling the knee at Mania knocks that match down to -***


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> 4/15/07 Christian Cage/Tomko/Abyss/Scott Steiner/AJ Styles vs. Kurt Angle/Sting/Samoa Joe/Rhino/Jeff Jarrett (Lethal Lockdown) ****


This alone makes me question any Meltzer opinion on a match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't like that match


He didn't either.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> This alone makes me question any Meltzer opinion on a match.


Why **** for that clusterfuck of shitness?!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> This alone makes me question any Meltzer opinion on a match.


I've heard him defend that match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He gave Hogan/Andre -****. That's pretty harsh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very harsh for such a massive moment.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Very harsh for such a massive moment.


If they can get the fans that into the match, then it shouldn't be that low.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pretty steep rating for a match that literally brought every fan to their feet


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lethal Lockdown was a good cluster, I can see how someone could give it ****


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

He gave HHH/Austin 3 Stages Of Hell ****3/4


:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> If they can get the fans that into the match, then it shouldn't be that low.


Every TNA match is ***** then.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Some of his ratings are really odd.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Every TNA match is ***** then.


The Pontiac Silverdome > The Impact Zone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Starrcade 97 didn't have any ***+ matches.:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Starrcade 97 didn't have any ***+ matches.:lmao


Luger vs. Giant.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Luger vs. Giant.


It was Luger vs. Bagwell.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It was Luger vs. Bagwell.


When the fuck was Luger vs. Giant? must have been 96.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> When the fuck was Luger vs. Giant? must have been 96.


Yeah that was 96. It didn't hold a candle to the Luger/Bagwell classic which Luger lost due to being knocked out by a dog collar.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I just watched Samoa Joe muscle buster Davey Richards on the ring apron.

It was a suitably awesome finish to the match.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

WCW said:


> Starrcade 97 didn't have any ***+ matches. :lmao


The Malenko vs. Guerrero match should of at least made it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Phellow Philadelphain, I posted some venture gifs in VIP


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Starrcade did the highest buyrate in WCW history by a phenomenally large margin. Too bad they screwed it up so bad.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Yeah that was 96. It didn't hold a candle to the Luger/Bagwell classic which Luger lost due to being knocked out by a dog collar.


I enjoyed Luger/Giant as a huge Luger mark in 96


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I enjoyed Luger/Giant as a huge Luger mark in 96


That was the one where Sting gave Luger the baseball bat to win or something like that right?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

About to order Backlash


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Not about to order one of the most predictable PPV's I've seen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chase360 said:


> Not about to order one of the most predictable PPV's I've seen.


When do PPV's ever look unpredictable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chase360 said:


> Not about to order one of the most predictable PPV's I've seen.


I don't care if its predictable, I just want to see good wrestling with this PPV is going to provide


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That was the one where Sting gave Luger the baseball bat to win or something like that right?


I believe so.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Taste like crab..........talk like people?!?!?!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Phellow Philadelphain, I posted some venture gifs in VIP


Holt posting GIF's?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

contemplative


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Holt posting GIF's?


Bubba *not* on Xbox Live for once


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Bubba *not* on Xbox Live for once


Speaking of, I bought the Vision camera today. Now I can play Uno without getting booted from half of the random rooms I join. >_>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hate that dude that's ROH champ. However the hell you spell his name.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just remembered Backlash starts in half an hour, instead of an hour and a half. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I hate that dude that's ROH champ. However the hell you spell his name.


Takeshi Morishima. He's vulnerable to nose bleeds.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

He should go back to Japan.



Forever


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Takeshi Morishima. He's vulnerable to nose bleeds.


I can't take anyone that looks like this:










seriously as a champion.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He does look like a fat girl.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, he doesn't exactly have the 'look' of a champion.

And he has to hit his finisher usually 2-3 times before he can finish off his opponents.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

How do you go from this:










To this:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Logging off for Backlash 

Later


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Danielson needs a tan


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Actually, it went from Danielson to Homicide to Morishima.

Nobody will ever be a better ROH champion than Danielson, IMO. Joe held the belt for almost two years, while Danielson held it for a year and 3 months and had many more defenses than Joe.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Logging off for Backlash
> 
> Later


bye bye


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Actually, it went from Danielson to Homicide to Morishima.
> 
> Nobody will ever be a better ROH champion than Danielson, IMO. Joe held the belt for almost two years, while Danielson held it for a year and 3 months and had many more defenses than Joe.


That's why Danielson should still be champ.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

It's official AOL is officially off of my computer


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Danielson is ROH and without him, the company is just another Indy promotion.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> That's why Danielson should still be champ.


He'll get it back. I don't see the WWE picking him up and I don't think he'd want to go to TNA at this point. 

He'll probably to continue to tour in NOAH a bit more though.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Truth: Me is upset I can't watch Backlash live


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He'll go to WWE as that's the only step up from ROH, TNA doesn't really count.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TNA is a step back.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> He'll go to WWE as that's the only step up from ROH, TNA doesn't really count.


If he were to go to TNA as it is currently, he'd be buried. With the style he's been wrestling for so long, I don't think he could easily do a short 4-5 minute match without changing his style.

Also, he'd probably have to stop wrestling in ROH if he wanted to go anywhere in TNA.

He'll be smart and stay away from TNA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Danielson wrestling a 4 minute impact match would make me cry.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I just saw a 'Don't Try This At Home' commercial, starring Carlito. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The fact is he could easily be the next Benoit in WWE and be as and in my opinion even more successful.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even if he went to the WWE, he'd have to change up his wrestling style quite a bit. He's so used to wrestling matches that go 15+ minutes. Newer guys on the roster don't usually have matches that go that long very often.

It was the same with Punk, his current style is much different from his ROH style. And Danielson doesn't blatantly steal Japanese moves.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> That's why Danielson should still be champ.


Quit Crying


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

With the help of guys like Regal and HBK who trained him, I'm sure he could sort out his style so it would work.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Danielson wrestling a 4 minute impact match would make me cry.


They would give away Danielson vs. Angle on free TV, have it last 5 minutes, and have schmoze finish.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Quit Crying


Sometimes you just have to let it out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Quit Crying





Bobby Lashley said:


> *NO!*


.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They would give away Danielson vs. Angle on free TV, have it last 5 minutes, and have schmoze finish.


'That was awesome! That was awesome!'


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They would give away Danielson vs. Angle on free TV, have it last 5 minutes, and have schmoze finish.


He could also work a main event program with Jeff Jarrett where he gets jobbed out in every single match against him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Sometimes you just have to let it out.




I would have respoded to that sooner but I was actually watching Morishima's title defence against Whitmer.

I'm actually kinda glad Morishima is champion, his unstoppable brawling style is a nice change of pace from Danielson's technical mastery which while Danielson is awesome was getting a tad stale towards the end.

Danielson will probably have the title back within the year anyways.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## SCSA:316 Stunner (Oct 7, 2006)

New topic?

Truth - CM Punk sorta botched his finisher on Tuesday.....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ Burke was pretty much dead weight


McQueen said:


> I would have respoded to that sooner but I was actually watching Morishima's title defence against Whitmer.
> 
> I'm actually kinda glad Morishima is champion, his unstoppable brawling style is a nice change of pace from Danielson's technical mastery which while Danielson is awesome was getting a tad stale towards the end.


What about Morishima's susceptibility to nose bleeds?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: listening to More Than Music Vol.2


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I would have respoded to that sooner but I was actually watching Morishima's title defence against Whitmer.
> 
> I'm actually kinda glad Morishima is champion, his unstoppable brawling style is a nice change of pace from Danielson's technical mastery which while Danielson is awesome was getting a tad stale towards the end.
> 
> Danielson will probably have the title back within the year anyways.


But I can't stand to even look at him. That has to be a bad thing, right?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He could also work a main event program with Jeff Jarrett where he gets jobbed out in every single match against him.


He's not good enough to work a program with Jarrett.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SCSA:316 Stunner said:


> New topic?
> 
> Truth - CM Punk sorta botched his finisher on Tuesday.....


Why start a new topic? Because you don't know anything about ROH? :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> But I can't stand to even look at him. That has to be a bad thing, right?


Shut up WWE mark, you only like wrestlers because of their look.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Few minutes until Backlash & I still didn't decide.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- going to attempt to watch Backlash via choppy stream.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^ Burke was pretty much dead weight
> 
> What about Morishima's susceptibility to nose bleeds?


It happens to the best of us, believe it or not he didn't bleed in his match against Aries.

And WCW he does sorta look like an overwieght adolesent japanese girl, but to me that makes it all the more fun to watch him pound the shit out of people.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why start a new topic? Because you don't know anything about ROH? :side:


AL CAPOWNED~!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- going to attempt to watch Backlash via choppy stream.


care to share?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Shut up WWE mark, you only like wrestlers because of their look.


Batista > Morishima


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Off to watch Backlash, not on a shitty stream I must add.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Batista > Morishima


Wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> care to share?


Just go to the multimedia section. It's available to anyone with enough posts.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Wrong on so many levels.


Let me break it down for you:


Batista has Pyro, and it's awesome.



Morshimia has no Pyro.


Batista wins.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: WWE are so awesome with making their video packages.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Masters getting a push=negative ratings


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Just go to the multimedia section. It's available to anyone with enough posts.


okay


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Let me break it down for you:
> 
> 
> Batista has Pyro, and it's awesome.
> ...


..sigh* :no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I am not watching Backlash live tonight.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I am not watching Backlash live tonight.


Truth: iam, for free... its on now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> ..sigh* :no:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao

Roid Rage to stretch the page?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Batista is such an animal.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Let me break it down for you:
> 
> 
> Batista has Pyro, and it's awesome.
> ...


:lmao

That's the best analysis I've ever heard.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Batista's veins in his arms are disgusting.

They stick out like, an inch.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

now that i am watching backlash i can spam in the discussion thread to get my post count up


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

WWF Fusion > WWE Backlash


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

How long till backlash starts?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

BDFW said:


> How long till backlash starts?


It started like 11mintues ago.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I bet tommorow on WWE.com there will be an article called Back-Lash about Lashley.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> It started like 11mintues ago.


oh


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching the 'Can't Repeat' music video, by The Offspring.

I wish they'd release their new album already. I need to hear some new shit by them.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Meltzer said:


> 4/1/07 Mr. Kennedy vs. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy vs. King Booker vs. Randy Orton vs. Matt Hardy vs. CM Punk vs. Finlay (Ladder) ****1/4


And thus, Meltzer proves that all men are retarded at times.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> And thus, Meltzer proves that all men are retarded at times.


I've seen a ton of people rate that match ****+


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I should Trademark my name.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I've seen a ton of people rate that match ****+


Yes, but a ton of people are retarded. Meltzer is usually good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yes, but a ton of people are retarded. Meltzer is usually good.


Keller did too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Melina's title reign continues :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Melina's title reign continues :hb


Reign of Terror wherever her face makes a public appearance.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Melina's title reign continues :hb


NO SPOILERS PLZ


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Reign of Terror wherever her face makes a public appearance.


Melina > Japanese fat worthless piece a garbage who people only like because he's from Japan


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I thought MVP was going to do the Austin Aries headscissors escape for a second.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Melina > Japanese fat worthless piece a garbage who people only like because he's from Japan


She's ugly, and quit crying.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> She's ugly, and quit crying.


I agree, Morishima is one ugly girl.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Fusion will be up momentarily.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not even going to bother with you two 

Great news monty.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Fusion will be up momentarily.


 Great News.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Fusion will be up momentarily.


that's ballin


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: There are quite a few shitty threads in the Anything section.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> that's ballin


 All we need now would be Anti Corporate America to show up Ballin.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Can someone give me Backlash results so far?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> All we need now would be Anti Corporate America to show up Ballin.


too bad we formed the team too late


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> too bad we formed the team too late


 You should have got your ballin MSN sooner.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> You should have got your ballin MSN sooner.


I thought it was a fad, now I know it's ballin


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bobby Lashley > Morshima


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I thought it was a fad, now I know it's ballin


 We should make Anty Corporate America a trio.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> We should make Anty Corporate America a trio.


with who? MeRCe


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Backlash has been a good show so far.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- Backlash has been a good show so far.


I concur


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Bobby Lashley > Morshima


..sigh* :no:

















Bobby Lashley > Everyone!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> ..sigh* :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bobby Lashley for undisputed indy champ!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> ..sigh* :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Bobby Lashley for undisputed indy champ!


Bobby Lashley is the size of pretty much everyone in the indies combined. Besides Lashley will probably be WWE Champ within the year, so why be indy champ?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Bobby Lashley is the size of pretty much everyone in the indies combined. Besides Lashley will probably be WWE Champ within the year, so why be indy champ?


Because he can.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Appearantly Roderick Strong fears Delirious!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Vince is the new ECW Champion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BEST PPV EVER! THAT WAS AWESOME! THAT WAS AWESOME!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Vince is the new ECW Champion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG! :lmao

More proof that ECW is a joke.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vince winning = no ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This made my week.


btw Vince > Morishima


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> BEST PPV EVER! THAT WAS AWESOME! THAT WAS AWESOME!



:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Man, I can see the threads now. There's going to be plenty of people complaining about how Vince winning the title is a sign of disrespect to the original ECW.

:lmao they announced him as the new champ twice.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Man, I can see the threads now. There's going to be plenty of people complaining about how Vince winning the title is a sign of disrespect to the original ECW.
> 
> :lmao they announced him as the new champ twice.


I'm sure that thread will be up withing 30 minutes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

OMFG I need to catch my breath.


The best part is yet to come though, the ECW marks are going to go crazy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'm sure that thread will be up withing 30 minutes.


I'm suprised it has been posted yet.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

that was fast

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/339143-spolier-ecw-title.html#post4038782


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao Vince winning the title is awesome, I wish I could watch it.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

How did vince win?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> that was fast
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/339143-spolier-ecw-title.html#post4038782


:lmao

There it is.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

and again

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/extre...4-backlash-ecw-results-spoilers-new-post.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh shit. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


That segment with Vince & the originals is going to start riots.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

That's so awesome. Can't wait for Raw tomorrow now.

'Taker better win. I have 3000 points riding on him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The PPV is worth buying for the segment with Vince & the originals alone.

Fucking gold.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> How did vince win?


Umaga splashed him from the top, tagged in Vince, and Vince got the 1-2-3.

Then they showed a segment backstage where Vince saw the ECW Originals, then mocked them all. Him & Shane were chanting "E-C-Dub" as they walked away.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm so glad I ordered this PPV.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

RM, how are the matches so far?

I hope we get RVD/McMahon in a street fight, that could be entertaining.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

RS got temporarily banned. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Now I just hope the final two match deliver.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The last 15 minutes alone were worth buying the PPV.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> RM, how are the matches so far?


Nothing special really, but I'm expecting the main events to be solid.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Was the handicap match entertaining, like the WM encounter? Or was it just stupid?


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> Umaga splashed him from the top, tagged in Vince, and Vince got the 1-2-3.
> 
> Then they showed a segment backstage where Vince saw the ECW Originals, then mocked them all. Him & Shane were chanting "E-C-Dub" as they walked away.


Ha ha well I guess I am going to have to see this because it sounds like gold.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Was the handicap match entertaining, like the WM encounter? Or was it just stupid?


Just stupid, but Vince winning is pure gold.


Right off to watch the rest of the show, I'll be back online when it finishes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Benoit/MVP was solid, and Mickie/Melina was really good as far as diva matches go.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Was the handicap match entertaining, like the WM encounter? Or was it just stupid?


It pretty much sucked, very slow when the heels had the advantage.

Vince celebrating after winning made it a ***** match though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> RS got temporarily banned. :lmao


It should have been permanent :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> It should have been permanent :lmao


I don't have the power to do that


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Diesel said:


> RS got temporarily banned. :lmao


It's really about time he was banned for good.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I've never seen RS post before, so I don't get the hate...aside from the annoying rep/PMs and such.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

We have come to terms on the release of RedSilver. We wish him the best in his future endeavors.


Make it happen, Rajah!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> It's really about time he was banned for good.


Well he was banned this time for flaming via rep and PM (you're all welcome). I think I'm going to talk to Rajah about a permanent ban.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm surprised AMP has powers period, I mean come on he modds the TNA section


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Well he was banned this time for flaming via rep and PM (you're all welcome). I think I'm going to talk to Rajah about a permanent ban.


Good, he's started flaming me via red rep the otherday for absolutely no reason, I wouldn't be sad to see him go.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Cashfire made yet another random thread about something that hasn't been mentioned in 10 years.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm surprised AMP has powers period, I mean come on he modds the TNA section


Which means I have powers in the TNA section :side:

TNA Mod jokes aren't funny unless I (or someone or equal coolness) crack them.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Cashfire made yet another random thread about something that hasn't been mentioned in 10 years.


Please don't insult the One Warrior Nation.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Which means I have powers in the TNA section :side:
> 
> TNA Mod jokes aren't funny unless I (or someone or equal coolness) crack them.



I'm cool :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just donated some points to FS.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cashfire has both Sid and Warrior in his favorite wrestler list, comnbine that with his amazing posting abilty and that guy is my new hero. :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I should post in the wrestling section more often.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I should post in the wrestling section more often.


no thx


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and predict that Cashfire will be awarded the Medal of Honor for his services in Iraq.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm getting the Backlash DVD


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and predict that Cashfire will be awarded the Medal of Honor for his services in Iraq.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> no thx


:$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :$


I'm dissipointed in you for losing in the Yahoo pool tournament D.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I knew it'd be a double knockdown for Taker/Tista. Now it'll be HIAC at Judgement Day.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

j20 said:


> :lmao



:lmao @ your avatar


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'm dissipointed in you for losing in the Yahoo pool tournament D.


Monty's too damn good, it's crazy.

But hey, Jeff lost. 

Truth - Watching the Canucks vs. Ducks game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Monty's too damn good, it's crazy.
> 
> But hey, Jeff lost.
> 
> Truth - Watching the Canucks vs. Ducks game.


Yeah I know he lost 1st round didn't he? But still, now he gets to retain his ear.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Nah, second round. But it was so awesome, because he flipped out bad once he lost. :lmao

I marked.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Taker/Tista was pretty good, but once Batista got up from the Tombstone, I knew somehow it was going to be double count-out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Nah, second round. But it was so awesome, because he flipped out bad once he lost. :lmao
> 
> I marked.


Wait, who got him eliminated?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Batista/Taker was a good match, gay ending.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

So, for those who bet on the match, do we get our points back, or what?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> Wait, who got him eliminated?


fu.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> So, for those who bet on the match, do we get our points back, or what?


Probably, but they should have made 'Draw' an option.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> fu.


Oh, him.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> Oh, him.


MY BROTHER WAS ANNOYING ME!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If Orton taps like a bitch, then this will have been a great PPV.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> MY BROTHER WAS ANNOYING ME!!!!



of course he was


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> If Orton taps like a bitch, then this will have been a great PPV.


It will be better if Michaels wins.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> MY BROTHER WAS ANNOYING ME!!!!


I'll make sure to say the same thing when Monty beats me.

Notice how I said when.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> I'll make sure to say the same thing when Monty beats me.
> 
> Notice how I said when.



Your still ballin


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cena retains in a crazy finish to a crazy PPV.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gay.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was a stupid finish, which is too bad because it was a solid match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking lame.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

That was mad ****,

My hopes got up so high when Shawn hit SCM


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Backlash was fucking incredible(IMO)

Besides that finish


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

fucking incredible? :side:


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Couldn't Mr. Kennedy just cash in his MITB after the Last Man Standing match? :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> fucking incredible? :side:


I thought so :$. There wasn't a Match I didn't enjoy, even if the wrong people won some of them


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fuck Kennedy, 'the future of the company' had a two minute lame promo backstage.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

overall I give Backlash a ****

going to take a shower now


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That > WM 17


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I was really suprised at how good Backlash was


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

On the subject of Kennedy:



> Chris "Clutch" Drury says: (10:25:24 PM)
> They tease Kennedy winning after the 4 Way because everyone is beat the fuck up. Taker and Tista destroy the fucking stage and can't move but no Kennedy. Wouldn't that make some sense to have him cash in then?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was a good show, if I'd payed to see it I'd be pissed off though, the main event and Vince winning the title made it worth watching.


Kennedy is a worthless jobber, who cares?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> On the subject of Kennedy:


Absolutly


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> It was a good show, if I'd payed to see it I'd be pissed off though, the main event and Vince winning the title made it worth watching.
> 
> 
> Kennedy is a worthless jobber, who cares?


Meh, I paid and felt I got 25-30 bucks worth. But mainly because of Vince and the Two Main Events despite the gay endings for both.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder if I can find Pyro's opinion on Kennedy when he first debuted...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

So HIAC at Judgement Day between Taker/Batista, what about the Raw main event?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I thought it was worth 40$, but I pretty much like every PPV WWE has :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'll pick up Backlash most likely now on DVD when it comes out, after hearing some positive things about it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> So HIAC at Judgement Day between Taker/Batista, what about the Raw main event?


Edge/Michaels/Cena


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I thought it was worth 40$, but I pretty much like every PPV WWE has :$


Vince winning the title and the segment afterwards alone was worth the $40.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao I'm getting a gif of that hopefully

J_Merce is gonna be pissed. He bet 300K on Taker and 200K on MVP


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Edge/Michaels/Cena


I'd expect some sort of gimmick maybe, should be solid though.

I think I'll be ordering Judgement Day.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> J_Merce is gonna be pissed. He bet 300K on Taker and 200K on MVP


Hopefully they'll give people their points back for Taker/Batista.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm still getting the Backlash DVD


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Hopefully they'll give people their points back for Taker/Batista.


Was "draw" an option?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Was "draw" an option?


No, but it definitely should have been an option.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> No, but it definitely should have been an option.


Yeah, definatly

I only bet on the Hardyz, so I made about 2500 

I can't beleive MVP and Mickie lost


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I might get the DVD, depending on the extras, although it won't be out here till about July. :no:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought it was pretty good, I was a little annoyed about the ending, but it's better than him making someone tap again. Taker/Batista have really good chemistry with each other. And JD is going to be stacked it looks like.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Melina winning = Moment of the night


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Melina winning = Moment of the night


:no: Probably the worst moment of the night


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I might get the DVD, depending on the extras, although it won't be out here till about July. :no:


sucks for you

Monty lied WWF fusion isn't up yet


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I can't beleive MVP and Mickie lost


I didn't see Mickie winning it, I don't think Melina will drop it until sometime this summer.

MVP losing was a suprise to me. I am confused as to why they still have Benoit as the U.S. Champion. Him still having the title doesn't do anything for him, and it doesn't do anything for the title.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Melina winnning was a horrible moment and oh shit how chubby is Mickie?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> I didn't see Mickie winning it, I don't think Melina will drop it until sometime this summer.
> 
> MVP losing was a suprise to me. I am confused as to why they still have Benoit as the U.S. Champion. Him still having the title doesn't do anything for him, and it doesn't do anything for the title.


I really hope Melina loses it before that. I was really pulling for Mickie to win

I really don't see what Benoit can do now unless he loses the belt in a re-match on SD


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ MVP losing is crap. Alreast I get 200000 back (or should anyway).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> :no: Probably the worst moment of the night


Embarrassed?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I might get the DVD, depending on the extras, although it won't be out here till about July. :no:


It's a must buy if Cena/Michaels from Raw is an extra.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Embarrassed?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's a must buy if Cena/Michaels from Raw is an extra.


_*DAMN FUCKING RIGHT*_


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> _*DAMN FUCKING RIGHT*_


*~!*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth ~ MVP losing is crap. Alreast I get 200000 back (or should anyway).


Me & Matt tried to get you on MSN but your weren't on:sad:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Me & Matt tried to get you on MSN but your weren't on:sad:


I was set to away, meaning I was away.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Me & Matt tried to get you on MSN but your weren't on:sad:


Matt & I tried....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Am I the only one who thought Mickie looked fucking chubby? Like thick as hell?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Am I the only one who thought Mickie looked fucking chubby? Like thick as hell?


I didn't think she looked that bad. :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Matt & I tried....







J_MeRCe™ said:


> I was set to away, meaning I was away.


Matt told me about that I'm new to MSN


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Am I the only one who thought Mickie looked fucking chubby? Like thick as hell?


I knew atleast 1 person would say this. I think she looked awesome. Not being a toothpick isn't a bad thing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

On MSN I only set my status to away when I'm specifically trying to avoid Brye. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> I didn't think she looked that bad. :$


Maybe I'd never really noticed before, but compared to the other divas she's rather big.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Am I the only one who thought Mickie looked fucking chubby? Like thick as hell?


Yeah, must of stopped doing coke with Jeff Hardy before matches.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^(To:RM) She is bigger than the others, but I think she looks fine. I actually like her more than Ashley :$



McQueen said:


> On MSN I only set my status to away when I'm specifically trying to avoid Brye. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Honor only gave Taker/Batista **1/4. He's no Meltzer.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watchin' the new Simpsons episode.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> ^(To:RM) She is bigger than the others, but I think she looks fine. I actually like her more than Ashley :$


Well done, although don't let him hear you talking like that.

Mickie's hot, just felt like making a statement.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^(To:RM) She is bigger than the others, but I think she looks fine. I actually like her more than Ashley :$


I was kidding, and yeah when girls are too skinny its a bad thing.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> Honor only gave Taker/Batista **1/4. He's no Meltzer.


It was way better than **1/4.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I was kidding, and yeah when girls are too skinny its a bad thing.


I know you were kidding , your never away


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> On MSN I only set my status to away when I'm specifically trying to avoid Brye. :side:


:lmao

add me :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> It was way better than **1/4.


I wouldn't have put it below ***. I probably would've gone with ***1/2 or so.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Well done, although don't let him hear you talking like that.
> 
> Mickie's hot, just felt like making a statement.


Yeah, she did look a little bigger than usual

Don't worry, I won't tell him/her :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ I lost more points (even with getting my 200,000 back) then any PPV booked by Russo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I wouldn't have put it below ***. I probably would've gone with ***1/2 or so.


Sounds right. Ending SUCKED!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alright, Im logging off for the night. later


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sounds right. Ending SUCKED!


The ending sucked, but the ending isn't the only part of a match. It's a big part, but there's more to a match than a finish, IMO.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This show has only made me hyped for Judgement Day, which is a good thing, surely.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

bye Brye


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JD > Backlash


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> JD > Backlash


I expect so. Should be a pretty badass show.

Hopefully WWE can keep the standard up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

UFC 71 > JD


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> The ending sucked, but the ending isn't the only part of a match. It's a big part, but there's more to a match than a finish, IMO.


Oh yeah, I know. It still left a bad taste in my mouth though and it's one of the reasons why I can't give it any higher than ***1/4-1/2

I hope tri-branded PPVs don't get old fast.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Meh UFC 71 could easily flop. 


:side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

My sig is proof that Danielson is God. Right before this, he went to Jimmy Rave (this is after a brawl with the 4 opponents later that night) and went "Jimmy, they broke my watch! Those....bastards!"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I expect so. Should be a pretty badass show.
> 
> Hopefully WWE can keep the standard up.


The shows have been pretty good this year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was a little suprised Honor gave the diva match *3/4. He's usually a stickler for people working over a body part, and Melina did a good job of working over Mickie's head and neck.

After reading his analysis of Batista/Taker, and some of the good points he made, I'd probably drop my rating for the match down to ***. There were a couple of blatantly stupid things in that match (such as Taker going from hitting the chokeslam to punching him in the corner that lead to an obvious Batista Bomb).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> My sig is proof that Danielson is God. Right before this, he went to Jimmy Rave (this is after a brawl with the 4 opponents later that night) and went "Jimmy, they broke my watch! Those....bastards!"


Spartanlax, have you watched the FYF shows yet? What did you think of them?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lax, hurry up with that Danielson DVD.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Spartanlax, have you watched the FYF shows yet? What did you think of them?


They were great, all of them. Haven't seen the UK ones yet, but this is my order;

Chicago
NYC
Dayton
Philly

Aside from the Briscoes/Steenerico tag match and the Cide/Shima match, Philly is kinda flat compared to the rest. Still a good show to own for storyline purposes and other solid matches, but those are the only two matches you should check out, and you could download both right now I believe.


> Lax, hurry up with that Danielson DVD.


I need the matches verse Gibson first; how can I have the DVD w/o his big title win, which is also an awesome match?

Oh, and I'm going to put the 8 man elimination tag on it, just so I can also put the opening segment on it with the quote from my sig, along with the 'broken watch' part. Plus, the match is freaking great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

No excuses, hurry up.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No excuses, hurry up.


I'm charging you $3,000 for it. Just you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> They were great, all of them. Haven't seen the UK ones yet, but this is my order;
> 
> Chicago
> NYC
> ...


I have all the shows man I was just asking what you've thought of them so far. I haven't got to the UK one's yet either and despite the fact I'm only 1/2 way through the show I have to say FYF Chicago is by far the best so far, and I haven't even seen the W.C.D. that's been raved about yet. I thought NYC and Philly were pretty good but I had a hard time getting into Dayton aside from the 6 MM (I have so much more respect for Pelle now) and Joe/Richards was better than I expected but I still wouldn't call it great.

Chicago > NYC > Philly > Dayton, so far at least.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No excuses, hurry up.


It'll be another 3 months


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh yeah and PM me when you got the final match listing for that Danielson comp spartan, I may want to get that and Kingston's from you.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It'll be another 3 months


Actually, they'll be ready to send out this upcoming weekend at the latest. Platt/David can send me the three matches missing, getting the discs from BestBuy this Friday, and that's about it.

EDIT- I can already tell you the final match listing, McQueen. One moment.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- my head hurts.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

FYF is such a ploy to get all of you ROH bots to buy 500000000000000 shows.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> FYF is such a ploy to get all of you ROH bots to buy 500000000000000 shows.


Thaty's ROHbots and yes it is and it works. Although so far this year they are really the only shows I'm interested in aside from this last weekend's shows.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's the final listing if I'm not mistaken, McQueen:

Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels (EOHB)
Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki (RRC)
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (SOTF Finals))
Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe (MER)
Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin 'Thunder' Liger (WOT)
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (NTR)
Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson (GBHIV, Post-match promo included)
Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marafuji (FB05)
Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (TW06)
Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley (AW, Pre-match promo included)
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (HFO)
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (Destiny)
Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious (RoH)
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness (WOCN2)
Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Throwdown)
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA (GBHVN2)
Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles (Dissension)
Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London (NOC, 2/3 Falls)
Bryan Danielson vs. McGuinness (Unified)
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide (FB06)
Danielson/Rave/Shingo/Jacobs vs. Delirious/McGuinness/Cabana/Whitmer (CSN2, Elimination)
Danielson/Joe vs. Aries/Evans (TYAP2)
Danielson/Joe vs. KENTAFuji (BITW)
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (Vendetta)
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (SOH)
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm

Plus like 5+ promos/segments thrown in, like the contract signing between him and McGuinness for Unified, etc.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sounds like a good viewing for sure.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


>


your head hurts that much


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> your head hurts that much


I took some Ibuprofen, so I should start feeling a little better soon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks impressive


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

How many disks LAX?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Knightmase always tries to talk to me on MSN and I never talk to him on WF. He is far to random for me and quite noobish, so I blocked him, and told him I was blocking him .


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I want, lax.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Here's the final listing if I'm not mistaken, McQueen:
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels (EOHB)
> Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki (RRC)
> ...


Thats a nice little compilation there, yeah I'd be interested in getting it, maybe two.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Your next comp should be called "Domination: The best of THE NO REMORSE CORPS~!"


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Not sure how many discs yet, most likely 3 at the most, MAAAYBE 4. I have to lower the video quality a little bit, but it's still fine, like better than VHS. This way it's still very watchable and enjoyable and everyone ends up saving money since the disc number is reduced.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- everybody is wondering what the hell Trevor Murdoch's new finisher is supposed to be (Candaian Destroyer? Flip Powerbomb?), but I'm thinking that it's actually supposed to be the Code Red, a variation of the sunset flip.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

No, next will be a 10 disc Davey Richards comp. ~~~~~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

ROH should hire you to make their best of DVD's.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


>


BUY THE SHIRT


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The cry blood


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

They should actually carry M4 assault rifles to the ring, and just shoot random fans. NO REMORSE~!

After the Danielson and Joe compilations, I'm thinking of doing "Best Of Ladder Matches" or "Best Of Brawls", both being indy-versions though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> They should actually carry M4 assault rifles to the ring, and just shoot random fans. NO REMORSE~!
> 
> After the Danielson and Joe compilations, I'm thinking of doing "Best Of Ladder Matches" or "Best Of Brawls", both being indy-versions though.


Ladder Indy Versions = No Ratings.

No Best Of Ladder Match collection is a Best Of Ladder Match collection without Shawn Michaels.

Make a Best Of Shawn DVD.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A best of Shawn DVD would own.

A best of Bret DVD would own more.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Actually, why the fuck didn't I think of Best Of HBK originally? Yes, that will be my next compilation after Danielson/Joe. And it shall be epic.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Just do a "BEST FUCKING MATCHES EVER" DVD.

And only include Angle vs. Benoit and Benoit vs. Finlay


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Actually, why the fuck didn't I think of Best Of HBK originally? Yes, that will be my next compilation after Danielson/Joe. And it shall be epic.


I want 10 dollars off for the idea.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Actually, why the fuck didn't I think of Best Of HBK originally? Yes, that will be my next compilation after Danielson/Joe. And it shall be epic.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3449710-post11.html

Use that as a template.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Just read by someone the fatal four way from Backlash was very good possibly great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Just read by someone the fatal four way from Backdown was very good possibly great.


**** - ****1/4 on first viewing.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

How was the LMS match to you?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> How was the LMS match to you?


***1/2


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> How was the LMS match to you?


around ***.

The match had some flaws, and the ending was shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching WM 19


BEST PPV EVER~!!!!!1


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Hollywood Rock


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Sup.


y hello thur


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Herro.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ballin


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Finish reading another review out of last night's PPV.

The Torch put Batista/Taker way over the top:



> WINNER: Double Count Out in 22:00. Great, physical heavyweight-style action leading to the big finish. I'd put the match right on par with their show-stealer at Mania, with possibly more dramatic moments tonight. The finish gives them a ton of material to work with for TV storylines going forward. Since we've seen decisive finishes throughout this PPV, and since WWE can get one or two more re-matches out of Batista vs. Taker, I have no problem with the non-finish. (****1/2)


They also have the four way down as the same rating. Though I question a few of their ratings at times.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Torch gave it ****1/2? wow. That's really high IMO.

It was physical, but there too many awkward parts (such as Taker chokeslamming Batista, but when Batista got up, Taker started punching him in the corner, setting up an obvious Batista Bomb). Even though both men had two 'injured' body parts, neither man worked over the others 'injured' limb.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

****1/2? That's pretty steep. I wouldn't give it anything more than ***, ***1/2 maybe.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Batista vs Taker was *** 1/4 imo


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wasn't "Fusion" supposed to be posted tonight?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Wasn't "Fusion" supposed to be posted tonight?


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm highly dissapointed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The ratings will suffer.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

It would of put Backlash to shame


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Me winning U.S. Title = Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You can't deny that WM 19 is the greatest PPV ever.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kennedy did a great job of cashing in on his MITB tonight....

I fuckin' knew they wouldn't use it so soon. But don't tell the Kennedy marks that....until now, cuz they're wrong.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Me winning U.S. Title = Ratings


I'm not even on the card 

Keep_It_Fresh is and he barely comes here now


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - The site is being gae.

My boy, Larry Czonka, thought that Backlash was exciting and good. I guess the Title-match only PPV delievered the goods, then.

He's a tough critic, when it comes to the WWE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

was on MSN & Yahoo pool since 12:00 now finally going to sleep


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later Movement.


Truth- Bored


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hogan/Vince from WM 19 is so much better than it should of been.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Craka, u dun't no Larry Czonka?


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Vince In A Do Rag = Pure GOLD


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Home from Atlanta and Backlash. Marked the f*ck out when Vince won the ECW title.

Truth - Orton RKO'd Edge after the PPV went off the air, then Edge speared him twice when he tried to come back and do more damage.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What did you think of the show, Will?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm signing off. 

Who was that poster that said he would have his username changed if Cena retained the title? Cuz that's going to have to happen tomorrow, now.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> What did you think of the show, Will?


I thought it was very good. The Fatal 4-Way was great live, as was the Last Man Standing match. The crowd was pretty dull for the first two matches, but they really got into it for the 3 main events, and the US Title match. I hope it came across well on PPV, I'll have to download it and see. 

Side note, alot of the crowd thought Kennedy might cash in after his promo, and his mic was above the ring, but I guess that was just a tease for later.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sounds good. Most of the matches came across well on PPV, but The Last Man Standing match has cause some controversy. I've heard it rated everywhere from **1/4 to ****1/2


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

boo hoo I lost 3000 points on Vbookie


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Vince has had the same amount of World Title reigns as RVD and Edge :no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ No need for the spoiler tag. 


Cowie said:


> boo hoo I lost 3000 points on Vbookie


Who'd you bet on?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> Sounds good. Most of the matches came across well on PPV, but The Last Man Standing match has cause some controversy. I've heard it rated everywhere from **1/4 to ****1/2


The Last Man Standing match will be overratted because of the big spot at the end, which was really cool to see live. I'd give it *** 1/2 to *** 3/4 stars probably.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh, some people complain about it when people post results the day after. I'll remove the tag.

Truth: I bet 3000 on Lashley :$


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Backlash Was great!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> The Last Man Standing match will be overratted because of the big spot at the end, which was really cool to see live. I'd give it *** 1/2 to *** 3/4 stars probably.


Everybody here was shitting on that finish.

I gave it ***. There were some things I noticed that probably weren't as noticable live.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I bet 100,000 on Lashley


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> The Last Man Standing match will be overratted because of the big spot at the end, which was really cool to see live. I'd give it *** 1/2 to *** 3/4 stars probably.


Good rating. I gave it ***1/2 as well.

The Race > Backlash. And I'm not really a race fan.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I bet 100,000 on Lashley


:lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

It's just points. And since Cali is paid, it's not like he can use the points.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/338301-killa-cali-big-meanie-23.html#post4040394


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

He could have bought thousands of gifts :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> He could have bought thousands of gifts :side:


He doesn't like that many people.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...que-but-bret-hart-off-bounds.html#post4040401

That's not going to be pretty.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He doesn't like that many people.


All of them for you and WCW :side:



Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...que-but-bret-hart-off-bounds.html#post4040401
> 
> That's not going to be pretty.


Bret isn't in the same class as Hogan :lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/338301-killa-cali-big-meanie-23.html#post4040394
> 
> 
> :lmao


*snickers*


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Bret isn't in the same class as Hogan :lmao


WHAT? NO WAY....What are you trying to say?...are you trying to say that..Hogan > Bret?...OH COME ON!:no: 

:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> WHAT? NO WAY....What are you trying to say?...are you trying to say that..Hogan > Bret?...OH COME ON!:no:
> 
> :side:


Thats what it says in the link, not my opinion


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> All of them for you and WCW :side:


I wouldn't complain 

I don't think Cali has ever sent me a gift though


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wouldn't complain
> 
> I don't think Cali has ever sent me a gift though


Probably becuase you're only a TNA mod.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Thats what it says in the link, not my opinion


yeah right.:no: 


_im just playin'with ya BTW._


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> yeah right.:no:
> 
> 
> _im just playin'with ya BTW._


Ahhhhh


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Probably becuase you're only a TNA mod.


More power than you :flip 

I should get a fucking award, I temp. banned RedSliver.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> More power than you :flip
> 
> I should get a fucking award, I temp. banned RedSliver.


Thats true, although someone would have banned him anyway.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Thats true, although *someone* would have banned him anyway.


Who? Me? OK. But im not a mod.So forget it.:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> More power than you :flip
> 
> I should get a fucking award, I temp. banned RedSliver.


For only temp banning him? pssh.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

<3 AMP.

What was the reason?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Evolution said:


> <3 AMP.
> 
> What was the reason?


Flaming via rep and PM.

Hopefully it leads to a perm. ban.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WF is back & Working again.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

nice servers


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> WF is back & Working again.


Nice quote in your sig:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

About time. I reckon its just sad he cam back and didn't post only to go through and just red rep people. But whatever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> About time. I reckon its just sad he cam back and didn't post only to go through and just red rep people. But whatever.


Every time he posted Slick banned him:lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice quote in your sig:lmao


 thx


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Every time he posted Slick banned him:lmao


Which means it was only a matter of time. I did the forum a favor.

Booo, my quote got replace in SaMi's sig


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Booo, my quote got replace in SaMi's sig


i kicked that Wkicked Quote out of my Sig:frustrate :side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi all.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Here. Hi all.


Sup?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Sup?


Hey. I got school in 15 minutes. How are ya?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hey. I got school in 15 minutes. How are ya?


NM,...ohh yeah im gonna watch WM 22 soon.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Had my maths exam today. Shittest exam ever. I'm going to drop down to a lower difficulty of maths tomorrow.

:$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> NM,...ohh yeah im gonna watch WM 22 soon.


Great DVD. :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

heysupn2mu?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WTF is this "I" thing?

Sabu-iBOTCH
Cena-iWIN
Kane-iMONSTER
Jeff hardy-iSpots

and there is more 

Hmm..


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

iBotch is the only one that's funny.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Off to school now. Cya later guys.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Abyss Vs. Sabu The Barwire Massacre Match = Awesome!


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

We won rugby again today 30 to 24.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: My exams start today. I have Admin in just over an hour.


----------



## jeffhardy42 (Nov 6, 2006)

Master DG™ said:


> We won rugby again today 30 to 24.


You play on Mondays? Anyway good work. My team won on Saturday 19 - 12 they didn't even have any points till the last tem minutes but we slackened off and let them get in 2 easy ones. But we still won.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

SaMi. said:


> WTF is this "I" thing?
> 
> Sabu-iBOTCH
> Cena-iWIN
> ...


They are a parody on the ipod ads in case you haven't noticed... :$

My favourite:


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - No Mods Online!!!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Bocob™ said:


> Truth - No Mods Online!!!


Riot! :shocked: 

:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just made a rather decent sized post in the SVR2008 discussion thread. Check it out, yeah?


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - Mods online now :cuss:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Orton Almost got a "Orton Sucks Chants" When he said "SHUT UP" to the crowd at No Way out 2006...


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Just made a rather decent sized post in the SVR2008 discussion thread. Check it out, yeah?


Great read and I agree with just about all of it 

Truth - Backlash is getting a lot of mixed reactions, especially the Undertaker vs Batista match


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

BDFW said:


> Great read and I agree with *just about* all of it


Just about? :$ Haha, but thanks. 

Truth - Sleep soon.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Just about? :$ Haha, but thanks.
> 
> Truth - Sleep soon.




Truth - its only 6:10 PM here


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

No new post in here for 2 hours.

Gotta' be a record.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Forum is slower than Slowpoke at the moment.

That's pretty damned slow.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

BARREL ROLL.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

SO I herd u lyk Mudkipz?

:side:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

What did I miss?


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

GOTTA CATCH EM ALL.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

A Wizard has turned you into a Mudkip. Is this awesome?

Y/N


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm going to play Call of Cthulhu : DCoTE on PC soon.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth:


Spoiler



Vince winning the ECW title is the best thing that could possibly happen to ECW.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This thread is already full of spoiler.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I love John Cena winning, just for the reactions of some members. 'Tis hillarious.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> This thread is already full of spoiler.


That's a shame. 



Emperor DC said:


> I love John Cena winning, just for the reactions of some members. 'Tis hillarious.


I wanted Cena to retain and he did.  I thought the finish was great.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Jimmy, I'm the team leader! Get the FUCK back there!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i löv' piZZa


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Everyone should chech this CP. I just went on a wep spree.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Everyone should chech this CP. I just went on a wep spree.


Wanks fo tha wep' :side:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Watching FYF Chicago ATM. I'm about half way through. Just finished watching the Briscoes vs. Sydal & Daniels match. 



Emperor DC said:


> I love John Cena winning, just for the reactions of some members. 'Tis hillarious.


It's like people actually expected a different outcome.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I want to see HBK have a title run


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Evolution said:


> I want to see HBK have a title run


go watch some old tapes.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Backlash was better than previously çomplained about.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I was well suprised by Backlash, way better than expected.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

A certain booking decision pissed me off at backlash. Take a guess which one, go on guess


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Women's Title match???


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> A certain booking decision pissed me off at backlash. Take a guess which one, go on guess


MVP losing, pissed me off too


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> A certain booking decision pissed me off at backlash. Take a guess which one, go on guess


It didn't bother me that much I hope they get 2 out of 3 falls at Judgement Day.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> It didn't bother me that much I hope they get 2 out of 3 falls at Judgement Day.


That = ratings


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> That = ratings


Hell yea I know you loved the Womens title match last night besides the outcome.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> That = ratings


Think MVP will job in that match too?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Hell yea I know you loved the Womens title match last night besides the outcome.


:agree: 

Best one since Mania 22.


Holt said:


> Think MVP will job in that match too?


I would hope not. I think MVP will probably take the belt before then anyway.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Vince better lose the title on ECW tomorrow.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I support Vince as ECW champion.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I would hope not. I think MVP will probably take the belt before then anyway.


He was penciled in to win it at mania, thought he would definatly win it last night. Anyway I hope its sometime soon because there will be *No WWE for me until MVP has some G-o-l-d*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I support Vince as ECW champion.


I like Vince and find him as one of the most entertaining guys in WWE. But him winning the ECW Title is a step too far.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I like Vince and find him as one of the most entertaining guys in WWE. But him winning the ECW Title is a step too far.


I think it makes ECW look more like a real brand


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I think it makes ECW look more like a real brand


Sure, more fans may tune in to watch now that Vince is on the show. But it just makes the Title look like even more of a joke than it already was.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> I like Vince and find him as one of the most entertaining guys in WWE. But him winning the ECW Title is a step too far.


It makes ECW way more interesting more fans will watch the brand just to see what he does with the belt.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not gonna win this argument am I, I'll just give up.

I'm just annoyed that Vince has the same amount of World Title reigns as RVD :$


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

WWF Fusion > WWE Backlash :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> WWF Fusion > WWE Backlash :agree:


tru dat

So many classic moments;

K and Dave >>>>>> Russo :agree:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> tru dat
> 
> So many classic moments;
> 
> K and Dave >>>>>> Russo :agree:


Me and Dave getting really drunk, having a fight and then stopping our fight to rush to the bar to catch last orders = major buyrates. :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: New gif, thanks Mac


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

No problem, Matt. 

Making a gif of Hunter pedigreeing Rock.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; last night in the Backlash discussion thread there was a few people discussing Mac '_Maxurbating_' during the Melina/Mickie match... :side:


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; last night in the Backlash discussion thread there was a few people discussing Mac '_Maxurbating_' during the Melina/Mickie match... :side:



:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; last night in the Backlash discussion thread there was a few people discussing Mac '_Maxurbating_' during the Melina/Mickie match... :side:


:side:










:$


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; last night in the Backlash discussion thread there was a few people discussing Mac '_Maxurbating_' during the Melina/Mickie match... :side:


Who would do that.

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mickie looked chubby last night, I'd never noticed it before. :side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Who would do that.
> 
> :side:


Mac obviously


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Mac obviously


Yes, my point exactly.

:side:


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

:side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I hate the sig limit.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I hate the sig limit.


Same. But stop trying to change the subject. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

So, those sports eh? That crazy soccerball. 

:side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes... :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Just got my first ever warning points for posting a smilie and having a sig over the limit. Brilliant.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Just got my first ever warning points for posting a smilie and having a sig over the limit. Brilliant.


:lmao off who?

Truth; i got caught doing 99mph in a 70. :side:


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Just got my first ever warning points for posting a smilie and having a sig over the limit. Brilliant.



You've never been warned for posting a smilie


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Warning bot, so it could have been any mod. One reason was for posting this smilie side in a spam thread. The sig over the limit thing is fair enough though, I have done it before.



Platt said:


> You've never been warned for posting a smilie


Oh, I just got confused as it said this:



> The post for which you are warned can be seen here:
> 
> =======================================
> :side:
> =======================================


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

I warned you for exceeding the sig limits yet again. I spotted your sig over the limit with the smiley post. It doesn't mean you where warned for posting a smiley.



> You have been warned for one of your posts, which violated Wrestling Forum : WWE, TNA, E-Fed, Wrestling Videos, Women of Wrestling Forums Rules. The reason you have been warned is because:
> *
> Exceeding the sig limits by either pixels or bytes.
> (Warning Type = Exceeding Sig Limits)*
> ...


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:no: david. damn everton fan. <3


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

You've been *Censored!*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ahh, the Everton fan, now it all makes sense.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

> Given your speed the court will probably be considering either an immediate
> ban of up to 56 days or 5/6 points on your licenec, plus a fine of around
> £300.


FUCKKKK!!!!! :cuss:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> Ahh, the Everton fan, now it all makes sense.




Warn me for posting a smiley.....


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Having Duncan Edwards, Bobby Charlton, Eric Cantona, Wayne Rooney and Ronaldo all in my FM07 Utd team is greatness.

Wth Garrincha and Beckenbauer on the way, it'll rule.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Warn me for posting a smiley.....


I was joking. I know why you warned me.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

David is trying to find something to warn me for :lmao


*DAVID ONE FUCKING NIL!​*

*Edit;*
David *mssoc says:
fuck the warning, BANNED'

*Edit2;*
David Dont Click this!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just got in from drama rehersal. Yo!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

xTOMx said:


> David is trying to find something to warn me for :lmao
> 
> 
> *DAVID ONE FUCKING NIL!​*
> ...


*Moron* :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - I'm happy because they are finally announcing some more bands for Reading Festival tonight. _Wooooop._


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RAGE AGAINST THE FUCKING MACHINE!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> *Moron* :agree:


:ns 

Bottom line.... West Ham 1 - Everton 0



Role Model said:


> Truth - I'm happy because they are finally announcing some more bands for Reading Festival tonight. _Wooooop._


Yeh don't expect them to be very good tho ben.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight™ said:


> RAGE AGAINST THE FUCKING MACHINE!!!


Naaa they're headlining next year. 

Friday - Arctic Monkeys
Saturday - Green Day
Sunday - Rage

Bank on it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Naaa they're headlining next year.
> 
> Friday - Arctic Monkeys
> Saturday - Green Day
> ...


If thats the line up next year, it will be the best Reading ever.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; Global Gathering > Reading Festival :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Would you believe it, look who killed the thread.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Downloading Backlash.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Werchter > Reading, or whatever it's called :agree:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I've never been one to mark out and get intesnely involved in a match, but I was doing just that during the ECW Title match last night. I was screaming for anybody to pin Lashley, and marked out like crazy when Vince finally did so.

Surprisingly, Vince's win was actually cheered by alot of the crowd.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Would you believe it, look who killed the thread.


Ben you shouldn't admit to killing things you might get in trouble.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahcHkbnqaxY

:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I want the ability to change sigs.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahcHkbnqaxY
> 
> :lmao


Brilliant! 

Edit; benneh i did it again


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'm looking forward to ECW this week more so than RAW tonight Vince as champ = ratings.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I won't be staying up to watch Raw tonight, I'll just watch it in the morning. Most likely download ECW for once.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Vince will be on Raw so it's all good.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6ove1ej-60

I remember this commercial and it was and still is awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Vince was just classic last night, dancing in JBL's hat was total awesomeness.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I didn't mind Lashley being champ but Vince is alot better.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I also want the ability to edit sigs. Or, that Bubba T doesn't have that ability


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Monty has the best sig ever I want one!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^^Nig you crazy, Wizzy's is far better



Failing Satire said:


> I want the ability to change sigs.


I was going to make a banner request with a MVP/US title theme but obviously can't do that now


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't remind me of the worst part of Backlash.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> ^^^^^Nig you crazy, Wizzy's is far better
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to make a banner request with a MVP/US title theme but obviously can't do that now


Beniot retaining is such a waste of time :frustrate .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Monty has the best sig ever I want one!


You missed everyone doing awesome GFX the other night.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

POD has an awesome theme.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> ^^^^^Nig you crazy, Wizzy's is far better
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to make a banner request with a MVP/US title theme but obviously can't do that now


Sure you can, the US title will just be photoshopped on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Beniot retaining is such a waste of time :frustrate .


Not if it leads to another match with an added gimmick to spice it up.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You missed everyone doing awesome GFX the other night.


I heard 

Truth - I hope they do MVP/Benoit at JD with a 2/3 falls stip.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

When a warning goes away is it gone for good?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kdrag said:


> When a warning goes away is it gone for good?


Nope, it comes back, looking for revenge.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I like what they are going with MVP. Instead of just being handed the title like it's nothing. They are making him earn it with showing off what he has in the series with Benoit first.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Not if it leads to another match with an added gimmick to spice it up.


Ladder match. Seems like it's been a while since we've had a one on one ladder match.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Not if it leads to another match with an added gimmick to spice it up.


Yeah I suppose there is that, If it ends now then its one terrible decision.

Thanks Monty, I didnt know you supported Man Utd .


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Not if it leads to another match with an added gimmick to spice it up.


Why couldn't MVP win last night and have the next match be a gimmick match. 

But fuck it I may request a Human Tornado banner


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Nope, it comes back, looking for revenge.


'im reaching in my pocket for a pain *killa*'


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Why couldn't MVP win last night and have the next match be a gimmick match.
> 
> But fuck it I may request a Human Tornado banner


Maybe because Beniot was in his home town , I'm not sure really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ladder match. Seems like it's been a while since we've had a one on one ladder match.


That'd be rather good, wouldn't be surprised if it was just a normal match again though.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I wonder what RVDTito will say about Backlash...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Benoit's hometown is in Canada though.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

People attending RAW live are being asked to come 30 minutes early. I wonder if that means anything interesting.



> Arrive early in Nashville, Tenn., for Raw as the show will begin at 7 p.m. Central Time and not 7:30 p.m. as previously scheduled.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

2 our of three falls would be supreme, especially if they had Benoit get the first pin, and MVP get the second on submission.

Ya POD, united fan.

Edit: Was backlash good?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kdrag said:


> People attending RAW live are being asked to come 30 minutes early. I wonder if that means anything interesting.


Meh most likely nothing, although hopefully it's something interesting.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Very good Monty PPV of the year so far.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> 2 our of three falls would be supreme, especially if they had Benoit get the first pin, and MVP get the second on submission.
> 
> Ya POD, united fan.
> 
> Edit: Was backlash good?


Id be happy to see 2/3 falls, maybe add to it and make the 1st fall normal, 2nd submission and 3rd ladder...that = ratings. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Aren't they always asked to come 30 minutes early because of Heat?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Very good Monty PPV of the year so far.


You must have missed Lockdown :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

If I had to make a guess it would be that they want to finish Heat early. Therefore they can set up for a Vince celebration party.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> Id be happy to see 2/3 falls, maybe add to it and make the 1st fall normal, 2nd submission and 3rd ladder...that = ratings. :agree:


Yeah like Angle/Benoit at Judgement Day '01. That would be rather great.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Very good Monty PPV of the year so far.


Wrestlemania > Backlash

But Backlash was great considering it didnt have anywere near asmuch hype.

Beniot grew up in Canada but he is now from Atlanta.

Nice Monty .


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You must have missed Lockdown :side:


I'm pretty sure RVDtito will say something along those lines in his new video.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> 2 our of three falls would be supreme, especially if they had Benoit get the first pin, and MVP get the second on submission.
> 
> Ya POD, united fan.
> 
> Edit: Was backlash good?


Besides a certain booking decision I thought it was good. I was actually....entertained....by the women's match and Lance Cade's elbow out of nowhere was nice


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Aren't they always asked to come 30 minutes early because of Heat?


Technically it's an hour early, the ususal time is 7:30 for heat. They're being asked to come at 7. Maybe heat is going an hour long? *shrug*


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Surprised more people didn't take up the 3/1 odds on Vince/Shane/Umaga. All though to be fair, I thought it would be Umaga.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

They better not open Raw with Vince cause then I'll miss it


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Not happy about Melina beating Mickie _again_.

Off to phone the Mrs.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Last man Standing, Mickie/Melina and the 4 way at Backlash > the entire Mania show.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah like Angle/Benoit at Judgement Day '01. That would be rather great.


:agree: 
Someone should book it :side:


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Surprised more people didn't take up the 3/1 odds on Vince/Shane/Umaga. All though to be fair, I thought it would be Umaga.


I had a gut feeling Lashley was going to lose. There was no way they could play it off without a major angle turn. I also had a feeling that if Lashley was going to win, Umaga would've turned on McMahon for bossing him around.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Last man Standing, Mickie/Melina and the 4 way at Backlash > the entire Mania show.


I concur black man


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I'm pretty sure RVDtito will say something along those lines in his new video.


The new video (which is now days old) they already said Lockdown was better than Mania. THe net video will be great cause they'll shit on Vince for giving himself the belt even though it's been the best moment all year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mania was really average. Backlash >>>>> Mania. Easily.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I didn't see the big deal about Mickie/Melina. It was a decent women's match I guess but it wasn't special to me. Maybe I wasn't paying enough attention to it or too much attentions to Mickie's cleavage.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Kdrag said:


> I had a gut feeling Lashley was going to lose. There was no way they could play it off without a major angle turn. I also had a feeling that if Lashley was going to win, Umaga would've turned on McMahon for bossing him around.


With Umaga losing the IC title when he did, I just thought it made sense for him to win it, and give ECW a main event heel worthy of the title. Didn't see Vince winning at all to be honest, but certainly saw Lashley losing. I got MVP Benoit wrong though.

Are people saying Mickie Melina was good?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I can also throw the tag team match in there I was really impressed with Cade and Murdoch. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> The new video (which is now days old) they already said Lockdown was better than Mania. THe net video will be great cause they'll shit on Vince for giving himself the belt even though it's been the best moment all year.


I support Vince as champion this morning we had people on here saying ECW was dead because Vince has the belt Vince with the belt can only help the ratings.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Kennedy better be involved at Judgment Day.


----------



## Red Flag (Aug 5, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> With Umaga losing the IC title when he did, I just thought it made sense for him to win it, and give ECW a main event heel worthy of the title. Didn't see Vince winning at all to be honest, but certainly saw Lashley losing. I got MVP Benoit wrong though.
> 
> Are people saying Mickie Melina was good?


:lmao 

:gun: :hb


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> With Umaga losing the IC title when he did, I just thought it made sense for him to win it, and give ECW a main event heel worthy of the title. Didn't see Vince winning at all to be honest, but certainly saw Lashley losing. I got MVP Benoit wrong though.
> 
> *Are people saying Mickie Melina was good?*


Solid match and leaps and bounds ahead of most women's matches


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I loved the double split punching in the Womens title match


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Kennedy better be involved at Judgment Day.


Thankfully only a one minute backstage promo.

Future of the company? Nice booking.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Red Flag said:


> :lmao
> 
> :gun: :hb


 



> Solid match and leaps and bounds ahead of most women's matches


How long did it go?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I can also throw the tag team match in there I was really impressed with Cade and Murdoch.
> 
> 
> I support Vince as champion this morning we had people on here saying ECW was dead because Vince has the belt Vince with the belt can only help the ratings.


News Flash: ECW (The cutting edge one) was dead and buried long before last night when Vince won the belt. ECW was dead when the Zombie showed up.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

MrMonty said:


> With Umaga losing the IC title when he did, I just thought it made sense for him to win it, and give ECW a main event heel worthy of the title. Didn't see Vince winning at all to be honest, but certainly saw Lashley losing. I got MVP Benoit wrong though.
> 
> Are people saying Mickie Melina was good?


It was really solid for a women's match... the ending with an inverted DDT hurt it though. By the way it lasted 9 minutes on the dot.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Thankfully only a one minute backstage promo.
> 
> Future of the company? Nice booking.


That was the best part of the show. Minimal Kennedy.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> News Flash: ECW (The cutting edge one) was dead and buried long before last night when Vince won the belt. ECW was dead when the Zombie showed up.


Exactly the Zombie killed ECW not Vince winning the title.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup, guys?

Truth - Woke up not too long ago.

Truth - Heading downtown in a little while.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That was the best part of the show. Minimal Kennedy.


As soon as he showed up on TV, there were about 20-30 of 

Kennedy.....Kennedy

I hate that shit


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Sup, guys?


Hey Diesel.  

Truth - As much as I like the McMahon character. I really have no care for him winning the ECW title.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> As soon as he showed up on TV, there were about 20-30 of
> 
> Kennedy.....Kennedy
> 
> I hate that shit


That's why the Discussion thread sucks.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/339183-must-read-what-you-can-do-support-your-favorite-superstar.html

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hate Kennedy's voice, it's as bad on the ears as Melina's.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: five minutes away from being able to watch Backlash.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I might be one of the few people here that can't wait for Mark Henry's return. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/339183-must-read-what-you-can-do-support-your-favorite-superstar.html
> 
> :lmao


Best comment in that thread:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4041700-post6.html


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - I might be one of the few people here that can't wait for Mark Henry's return. :lmao


I wouldn't mind seeing him back, especially if he squashes Kennedy


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am also looking forward to Henry's return. I would like to see him kill Kane or Batista personally.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd mark out if they added Burke vs Punk at Judgement Day probably wont happen though


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: "Kick your cracker teeth in" may be one of Eric Cartman's best lines eva. That was a great episode


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing him back, especially if he squashes Kennedy


The way Kennedy is being booked, I'm sure that will happen.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Mark Henry coming back to the main event is excellent. If there is one thing SD could use more of, it is established main event stars, and Mark Henry proved he could be just that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I'd mark out if they added Burke vs Punk at Judgement Day probably wont happen though


I think it might, well hopefully.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Off to watch Backlash.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sexual Chocolate will be unleashed upon the Smackdown roster.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Making gifs from the videos I took at Backlash last night


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: The one time that I actually bet on Lashley (last night), he loses. Ain't that a bitch. :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I never expected Lashley to lose at Backlash. Vince winning made the night. Seriously.


----------



## rhysus2006 (Jan 4, 2006)

Truth: Cena-HBK for Judgment Day?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I never expected Lashley to lose at Backlash. Vince winning made the night. Seriously.


Cena winning didn't make your night? Could have fooled me last night.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I didn't win the U.S. Title because I kept blading.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Vince talking shit to the ECW Originals was great.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Vince talking shit to the ECW Originals was great.


If the PPV was in Philly, there would have been riots.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just ripped Iron Maiden's first album to my computer.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Benoit and MVP could feud for the rest of the year and I wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> If the PPV was in Philly, there would have been riots.


Imagine Vince winning in the Ballroom or the Bingo Hall in South Philly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cena winning didn't make your night? Could have fooled me last night.


Ya, but Vince > Cena.


Derek said:


> Truth- I didn't win the U.S. Title because I kept blading.


LMAO Woooo!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Benoit and MVP could feud for the rest of the year and I wouldn't be disappointed.


They need to give them more time and better finishes. I didn't really care for the flash pin finish last night.

Cide, had it happened there, he'd be dead.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Monty should check his rep, I repped him with a gif I may not be able to put in the VIP thread :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> They need to give them more time and better finishes. I didn't really care for the flash pin finish last night.
> 
> Cide, had it happened there, he'd be dead.


I'm only watching Backlash match now. MVP really has so much potential.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Imagine Vince winning in the Ballroom or the Bingo Hall in South Philly.


Now that would have been moment of the year.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Monty should check his rep, I repped him with a gif I may not be able to put in the VIP thread :side:


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I am so damn tired of seeing this Natalie holloway broad on the news, if she were black, nobody would care. That topic even came up the first time she dominated the media


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'd like to test and see if my rep power moved up any, on an unsuspecting soul. :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Now that would have been moment of the year.


That's why I wanted ECW One Night Stand 07 in the Ballroom the crowd reactions would have been gold.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'd like to test and see if my rep power moved up any, on an unsuspecting soul. :side:


I was trying to rep you with the gif I repped Monty with but must spread


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing Diesel. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I was trying to rep you with the gif I repped Monty with but must spread


Rep me :side:

You too Diesel.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Rep me :side:
> 
> You too Diesel.


I just did :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

That's great Holt.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> That's great Holt.


I come across soooooo many great gifs but can't post them because of certain rules


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> :side:


:side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Rep me ******!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

+48 Diesel


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I come across soooooo many great gifs but can't post them because of certain rules


Like the one I just repped you with?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wanna see.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> +48 Diesel


Beat me too it.

Check your rep Diesel and I'll rep you and then tell me my puny rep power. :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - That gif is pretty sweet. :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^Forward Derek the PM


MrMonty said:


> Like the one I just repped you with?


Yea but funnier, I should have some type of VIP uncensored weekly PM with all the gifs I can't post. Like the "PM for nudes" thing in Wow

I just repped a bunch of people


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

What's with all the rep? :side: 

Truth - Few more weeks until I get the Wii.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I think mine is 48 as well. How did Diesel catch up? :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Thnaks Monty.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

RaS said:


> Beat me too it.
> 
> Check your rep Diesel and I'll rep you and then tell me my puny rep power. :$


Done. 



> I think mine is 48 as well. How did Diesel catch up?


wep 4 wep iz wher itz at, d00d.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> What's with all the rep? :side:
> 
> Truth - Few more weeks until I get the Wii.


Check your rep

and monty Iv come across that gif many MANY times


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Check your rep
> 
> and monty Iv come across that gif many MANY times


It never gets old


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rep ho's.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - RaS' rep power is mind blowing, remarkable, +7. :$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Check your rep


:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Rep ho's.


Player hater


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - RaS' rep power is mind blowing, remarkable, +7. :$


That's hurtful. 

Truth: Downloading stuff to my PS3. Currently Michaels vs. Angle Ironman Match.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Rep ho's.


*"shiminia, siminishanda, should've bought your tickets early, I can barely see ya."*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

When the hell is he gonna do Pimp Chronicles Part 2?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Katt Williams needs to do another standup special dude is hilarious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Player hater


I don't hate like Max. I got a tone of rep for the PPV


DDMac said:


> *"shiminia, siminishanda, should've bought your tickets early, I can barely see ya."*


LMAO ok Max. That's why Mickie didn't win:flip Maxerbation?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I don't hate like Max. I got a tone of rep for the PPV


Max is a hater as well but yea that PPV was great the 4Life/OVW Jobber promo had me rolling.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That's right 4Life = Ratings


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I don't hate like Max. I got a tone of rep for the PPV
> 
> LMAO ok Max. That's why Mickie didn't win:flip Maxerbation?


careful, you could get the Max Tax, or Max smack or w/ its called


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> careful, you could get the Max Tax, or Max smack or w/ its called


Ratings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mickie James should jump to WWF, reject Mac, and go back to WWE.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Diesel was no where to be spotted on the PPV. :$

Explain yourself, 'Liner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's right 4Life = Ratings


Major ones.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Maxterbation :lmao, Max Whacks.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
:lmao


AMPLine4Life said:


> Mickie James should jump to WWF, reject Mac, and go back to WWE.


I think I'd cry.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:lmao

Still talking about 'maxerbation' i see. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner ripping my ideas again


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Post that Puckin gif in Otacon's rant, AMP


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Headliner ripping my ideas again


I hear he posts on another board. A video game one.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Post that Puckin gif in Otacon's rant, AMP
> 
> 
> :lmao


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel was busy playing video games.:flip:


Homicide_187 said:


> Max is a hater as well but yea that PPV was great the 4Life/OVW Jobber promo had me rolling.


Thanks I put that in at the last minute.


Alabaster Holt said:


> careful, you could get the Max Tax, or Max smack or w/ its called


Max Fax
Max Wax
Max Tax
Max Jax
Max sax
:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sounds like a plan.


:hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Headliner ripping my ideas again


Me? Never in a million years


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm glad that promo was put in cause if not, no ratings considering we did nothing besides that promo.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Max Fax
> Max Whacks
> Max Tax
> Max Jax
> Max sax


< Mac attack

*Truth:* Steve Harvey show = ratings


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I told Max that name would stick :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The phone number bit was hilarious.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I told Max that name would stick :lmao


Fucking commie makes a mistake and I'm stuck with it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Ballin'


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Just read some of Fusion

Brye and VD :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

4Life should cut a promo ripping TNA.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

will94 said:


> Truth - Ballin'


Holy Mexicans you were there????? Did MVP really get a Shelton pop :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I want to put this quote in my sig but I don't want to feed his ego.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4041700-post6.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Fucking commie makes a mistake and I'm stuck with it.


*Max*imum embarrassment?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> *Max*imum embarrassment?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New gif comemorating the greatest title win in the history of our sport.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> New gif comemorating the greatest title win in the history of our sport.


Im trying to get one of when he was running around outside the ring.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> New gif comemorating the greatest title win in the history of our sport.


He better have an awesome celebration tonight and on ECW.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Greatness WCW


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Holy Mexicans you were there????? Did MVP really get a Shelton pop :side:


Yep I was there. And no, he didn't get a Shelton pop. MVP had a good fanbase there, it's just, compared to Benoit being the hometown hero, it was nothing. He got a solid reaction when he came out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He better have an awesome celebration tonight and on ECW.


He no doubt will.


Truth- The Batista/Undertake spot was WEAK. Mick Foley has taken harder bumps on a trampoline.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> Yep I was there. And no, he didn't get a Shelton pop. MVP had a good fanbase there, it's just, compared to Benoit being the hometown hero, it was nothing. He got a solid reaction when he came out.


Did Orton get a reaction. I swear I heard nothing on TV when he came out. I laughed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I just realized Orton no longer has pyro when he comes out


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> I just realized Orton no longer has pyro when he comes out


The WWE had to cut costs to pay for the hotel room.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I just realized Orton no longer has pyro when he comes out


Jobbers don't get pyro


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ortan 4 lyfe.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did Orton get a reaction. I swear I heard nothing on TV when he came out. I laughed.


He got a very light reaction from the crowd. There were 4 guys in a row holding signs that spelled RKO, and then the one on the end had one that said "We Trash Hotels Too!" lol.

The crowd popped big when Edge speared him twice after the show was over.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Raki repped me back, he doesn't seem to be too mad.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Truth: Does any graphics makers in here want to try my banner request? My Rewards points went up from 500 to 2,000 points to whoever is the winner. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope they don't turn Edge face, because he won't stay over for long, he's far better as a heel.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I hope they don't turn Edge face, because he won't stay over for long, he's far better as a heel.


:agree:

He cuts much better promos as a heel and he's more enjoyable


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

They should turn Orton face :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New sig.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Awesomeness.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Truth-The graphics section sucks because no one is willing to make any graphics anymore like they use too. I know there was a rant on this.People use to were willing to jump and make banners for people but not anymore it depends on how many points you're giving out.

Truth-I sacrfise almost all of my points for someone to try my banner request. I don't care much about my points except when i'm giving out gifts. :$

Truth-Greedy bastards care about points so much.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> New sig.


THAT IS.....EXTREME


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> THAT IS.....EXTREME


Indeed. He's the real innovator of violence.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

New sig


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Shane needs to switch to decaf.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Just got back from the gym.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Shane needs to switch to decaf.


:lmao their celebration was the best part of the show


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth - Watching NUFC Vs Reading


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> :lmao their celebration was the best part of the show


I was rolling when he was talking shit to the originals.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McMahon sigs suck already. Good job guys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> McMahon sigs suck already. Good job guys.


You're just jealous


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - McMahon is already a better champion then Lashley ever was to me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

PWT is letting me seed now~~!!!!!!!1


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - McMahon is already a better champion then Lashley ever was to me.


Vince is the best ECW champ ever. Fact not fiction.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Vince winning was definitely shocking to say the least.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: People should be more grateful about about anyone bothering to make them a sig at all.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I love how everyone has a McMahon sig


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I love how everyone has a McMahon sig


Thanks


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Thanks


it was the best moment 


I'm about to read Fusion


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: People should be more grateful about about anyone bothering to make them a sig at all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> it was the best moment
> 
> 
> I'm about to read Fusion


Fusion is great :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


That banner was a lot more true 5 months ago.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Fusion is great :lmao



I'm already one match in and I love it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> That banner was a lot more true 5 months ago.


:sad:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :sad:


You're not half as much of an asshole as you used to be.

It's a good thing :agree:


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Truth-Points suck.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Apparently, Lashley was way over with the Backlash crowd. Interesting.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: I thought the crowd was gonna be hot all night, due to the reception they gave during the opening match. I know it's The Hardys and all, but damn, that shit was LOUD.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Why the Hardyz get such big pops i do not know.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Why the Hardyz get such big pops i do not know.


I noticed that the "big pops" were mostly from females, along with other little kids.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Why the Hardyz get such big pops i do not know.


do you have a msn


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

You know this.

Truth - My girlfriend deleted the Beautiful Liar music video with Beyonce and Shakira off my DVR.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yer, same as Cena mostly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> do you have a msn


[email protected]


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey, I finally caught you on here (Movement)

Seems like you've given up on the other forum lol


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can seed on PWT now as well. Rad.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> [email protected]


:hb:



PsychoticViper2000 said:


> Hey, I finally caught you on here (Movement)
> 
> Seems like you've given up on the other forum lol


I joined another :$ I haven't given up just been jumpin from forum to forum


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> You know this.
> 
> Truth - My girlfriend deleted the Beautiful Liar music video with Beyonce and Shakira off my DVR.


Your girlfriend sucks.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Jimmy, I'M the team leader! Get the FUCK back there!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I can seed on PWT now as well. Rad.


I couldn't believe it when I woke up earlier and saw that I'd uploaded 248MBs


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Jimmy, I'M the team leader! Get the FUCK back there!


BROCK, WE'RE LOSING~!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm making the best GIF ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mister Kennedy > Morishima


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Mister Kennedy > Morishima


NONONONONONONONONO


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> NONONONONONONONONO


:no:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Platt is uploading the last 2 matches I need, and then the Danielson comp is complete.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:
 

> :no:


.......KENNNNNNNNEDY!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brian Danielson should elbow Morishima in the head and he should never wake up.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Morishima is awesome. And who the hell is Brian Danielson?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Brian Danielson should elbow Morishima in the head and he should never wake up.


*Bryan


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Same difference.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Same difference.


Actually, without the 'y' in his name, Danielson is powerless.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Brian Danielson should elbow Morishima in the head and he should never wake up.


McQueen: Quit Cryin


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

FYI it's Brian

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bryan_Danielson

:side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just bought Bypass Flood Control


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Just bought Bypass Flood Control


Does that work? Any problems with it?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> McQueen: Quit Cryin



:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Does that work? Any problems with it?


It works, no glitches. I've had it for awhile now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Forrest Griffin cries because he is a man. 


"Strong men also cry....strong men also cry"- Jeffrey Lebowski


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh I'll buy it then.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Forrest Griffin cries because he is a man.
> 
> 
> "Strong men also cry....strong men also cry"- Jeffrey Lebowski


Forrest Griffin cries because he gets knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

An actual line from The Condemned said:


> “Alaska”
> 
> What part?
> 
> ...


:lmao

This movie sounds so bad.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> This movie sounds so bad.


That right there really makes me want to see it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

BFC is the best available thing in the store.

The amount of spam you can create in a short amount of time is massive.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't wait till Kennedy takes the title off Cena.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin said that line too:lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I should upload the video I took of Orton's entrance, the crowd actually goes dead when his music kicks in.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

will94 said:


> I should upload the video I took of Orton's entrance, the crowd actually goes dead when his music kicks in.


:lmao


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> BFC is the best available thing in the store.
> 
> The amount of spam you can create in a short amount of time is massive.


Sounds like a great feature :agree:

cool banner btw


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: PES 6 online really pisses me off.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: PES 6 online really pisses me off.


why


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Joe going after the tag titles now in TNA is extremely gay.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Joe going after the tag titles now in TNA is extremely gay.


everything about TNA is gay


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Joe going after the tag titles now in TNA is extremely gay.


wtf are you kidding? Is that really happening?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - ^ Edge taunting Orton after the PPV went off the air


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Role Model said:


> wtf are you kidding? Is that really happening?


Yes, it is. He is now teaming with Rhyno. :no:


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't like TNA, but I watch in anyways. Even if I don't quite understand it.

Edit: OMFG will that is GREATNESS.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> why


No-one tries to play the game properly and instead just shoot from this one position where the keeper always parries the ball straight to one of their strikers leaving an open net. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My Clash Of The Champions set just came :hb:hb:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*T-N-A! T-N-A!*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Yes, it is. He is now teaming with Rhyno. :no:


omfg TNA can go to hell. Not sure I'm even going to bother with it at all anymore....


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Wait, Joe and Rhyno are going after the TNA tag belts? WTF?!?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

And everyone bitched at me for my Joe thread when I said he was just another wrestler. They all said "WAIT UNTIL AFTER LOCKDOWN!" :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Joe should be the main man in TNA, he was on his way to be just that untill Angle came in and killed his push. :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Joe should be the main man in TNA, he was on his way to be just that untill Angle came in and killed his push. :no:


HAVE NO FEAR, RVD IS HERE (soon)!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just watched the Fatal Four Way from last night for the 3rd time, that finish was so fucking great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Just watched the Fatal Four Way from last night for the 3rd time, that finish was so fucking great.


Cena won 

Finish was very hot though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want to watch my new favorite PPV (WM 19) soon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't watch WM19 in many many months. Still think I prefer WM17.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I haven't watch WM19 in many many months. Still think I prefer WM17.


I prefer 19 because there are so many matches that I could watch over and over. 17 may have been a better overall PPV though.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

:lmao

A Celtic fan has just told me they are in for Fernando Torres. :lmao Please... :lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

RaS said:


> :lmao
> 
> A Celtic fan has just told me they are in for Fernando Torres. :lmao Please... :lmao


and arsenal are in for christiano ronaldo :no: 

Is WM 19 hogan/vince, rock/austin and angle/lesner ?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Having Tony Schavione and Missy Hyatt on my TV = 



> I want to watch my new favorite PPV (WM 19) soon.


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Having Tony Schavione and Missy Hyatt on my TV =
> 
> 
> 
> :hb


Are you watching Clash 1?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Are you watching Clash 1?


It got boring so i put in 20. It's Jesse Ventura's first show.


Joe and Dean Malenko vs. Steamboat and Nikita Koloff is on now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It got boring so i put in 20. It's Jesse Ventura's first show.
> 
> 
> Joe and Dean Malenko vs. Steamboat and Nikita Koloff is on now.


You need to watch Flair/Sting from Clash 1.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You need to watch Flair/Sting from Clash 1.


I'm gonna, I'll do it tonight.


> INT- Bill Watts
> 
> Joe & Dean Malenko vs. Ricky Steamboat/Nikolai Volkoff
> 
> ...


^That's what I'm watching now.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Watching Unforgiven 2000, my favorite WWE/F PPV.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I think WWE paid F4W to make up good reviews about The Condemned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Watching Unforgiven 2000, my favorite WWE/F PPV.


I don't remember that at all


Besides the Austin segment


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Just got back from work. Without any spoilers (or sarcastic comments not meant as spoilers but obviously spoil the show), how was the PPV last night? I DL'd it but didn't watch yet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

"Come see the movie that has critics raving" -Condemned Ad

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just got back from work. Without any spoilers (or sarcastic comments not meant as spoilers but obviously spoil the show), how was the PPV last night? I DL'd it but didn't watch yet.


Thumbs up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Austin and Rick Rude tagging together.


Dangerous Alliance~!!!!1!111111


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just got back from work. Without any spoilers (or sarcastic comments not meant as spoilers but obviously spoil the show), how was the PPV last night? I DL'd it but didn't watch yet.


Good. Dont look at WCW's sig.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Just got back from work. Without any spoilers (or sarcastic comments not meant as spoilers but obviously spoil the show), how was the PPV last night? I DL'd it but didn't watch yet.


PPV of the year in my opinion, better than Mania. 

All the matches delivered. Great show.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't remember that at all
> 
> 
> Besides the Austin segment


The Austin segment was complete hilarity. Shane McMahon was feuding with Steve Blackman at the time so he tried to trick Austin into thinking Blackman did it. The proof made no sense but it was hilarious. I might upload the segment tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Randy Orton got a thunderous ovation last night. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The Austin segment was complete hilarity. Shane McMahon was feuding with Steve Blackman at the time so he tried to trick Austin into thinking Blackman did it. The proof made no sense but it was hilarious. I might upload the segment tonight.


Blackman got a Stunner anyway:lmao


> PPV of the year in my opinion, better than Mania.
> 
> All the matches delivered. Great show.


I've heard nothing but good things about the womens match too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Best womens match in a long time, still nothing amazing, but in WWE standards it was great.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jim Ross and Jesse Ventura are an awesome commentating team.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Good. Dont look at WCW's sig.


I just did, but actually I wasn't expecting that and it looks cooler than what I thought would happen so it worked out okay.

I'll have to watch it before RAW. Though I doubt I'll be able to stay awake until 11 tonight to watch RAW anyway.

*Truth:* Shane McMahon is at WM8 during the Savage/Flair title match trying to get Elizabeth away from the ring along with some other WWE officials. He looks really young.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I just did, but actually I wasn't expecting that and it looks cooler than what I thought would happen so it worked out okay.


It was the greatest celebration of all time. No joke.


Truth- HBK and Cena should feud until the end of time.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> It was the greatest celebration of all time. No joke.
> 
> 
> Truth- HBK and Cena should feud until the end of time.


:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When ever Vince wins a big match, it's fucking great.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

WCW said:


> It was the greatest celebration of all time. No joke.
> 
> 
> Truth- HBK and Cena should feud until the end of time.


I agree :agree:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: New avy.

Truth: Out soon.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

At the Dolphins press conference the crowd booed and chanted "Brady"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Put Clash XXXV in :side:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Officially out.

Also you should all wish me luck with my English exam tommorrow.

Do it. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> At the Dolphins press conference the crowd booed and chanted "Brady"


Thank god it wasn't the Jets that did that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Thank god it wasn't the Jets that did that.


Well, they did pass on Quinn but I understand what you mean. Jets fans would have rioted.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

how now brown cow


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Well, they did pass on Quinn but I understand what you mean. Jets fans would have rioted.


Like that draft where all the fans were chanting "Sapp!" and they picked a fullback or something. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> At the Dolphins press conference the crowd booed and chanted "Brady"


Truth - Ted Ginn is a good player though. He's getting a lot of shit just because he's injured. He'll be a good return man, and a decent receiver.

I'm being a little biased because I like Ginn. He has the same birthday as me, April 12th. He's just a year older.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> Put Clash XXXV in :side:


good?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: I'm hoping I get the membership :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jarret was on roids in '97


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> good?


idk


I'm still watching the first match.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> Truth: I'm hoping I get the membership :$



I wrestle in real life


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just watched the 4-way. What a great match. Maybe I'll watch LMS a little later.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mongo just won the US Title:lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

WCW said:


> I just watched the 4-way. What a great match. Maybe I'll watch LMS a little later.


I like that match alot, especially the finish.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Ted Ginn is a good player though. He's getting a lot of shit just because he's injured. He'll be a good return man, and a decent receiver.
> 
> I'm being a little biased because I like Ginn. He has the same birthday as me, April 12th. He's just a year older.


He should be a solid return man but a return man as the 9th overall pick to a team that is dying for a quarterback? Don't buy it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alex Wright:lmao


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He should be a solid return man but a return man as the 9th overall pick to a team that is dying for a quarterback? Don't buy it.


Truth - Yeah, the Dolphins could definitely regret this if Quinn turns out to be good. I'm not really sold on Quinn though, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

When Shawn Michaels finally wins the WWE title, it will be glorious.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> When Shawn Michaels finally wins the WWE title, it will be glorious.


Until Cena wins it back later that month.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I just realized you need to wait six weeks now to request a banner. I was all ready to request one too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> When Shawn Michaels finally wins the WWE title, it will be glorious.


I don't think he will :sad:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> Truth: I'm hoping I get the membership :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think he will either. Kennedy or Edge will take the title off Cena.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Until Cena wins it back later that month.


He should retire it as soon as he wins.



> I don't think he will


He will, that's what they're building towards.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He should retire it as soon as he wins.


AND THEN TAKE THE BELT TO TNA!!!!!!!!

That could happen and the final rating for the show would still be 1.0


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Top ten WWE champs by combined length:
1. Bruno Sammartino, 4040 days
2. Hogan, 2185 days
3. Bob Backlund, 2138 days
4. Pedro Morales, 1044 days
5. Bret Hart, 654 days
6. *John Cena, 638 days and counting*
7. Austin, 528 days
8. Savage, 520 days
9. HBK, 396 days
10. Kevin Nash, 358 days


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> AND THEN TAKE THE BELT TO TNA!!!!!!!!
> 
> That could happen and the final rating for the show would still be 1.0


Nah, they would get a 1.3.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Kevin Nash deserved better.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Top ten WWE champs by combined length:
> 1. Bruno Sammartino, 4040 days
> 2. Hogan, 2185 days
> 3. Bob Backlund, 2138 days
> ...


he surpassed Austin


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Top ten WWE champs by combined length:
> 1. Bruno Sammartino, 4040 days
> 2. Hogan, 2185 days
> 3. Bob Backlund, 2138 days
> ...


:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Nah, they would get a 1.3.


Nah, because Michaels should be allowed to cut a promo as long as he wants shooting on WWE and Cena but TNA will give him 3 minutes so they can have Angle come out, challenge him, and then have them wrestle for 5 minutes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow HHH isn't in the top ten.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Ric Flair has held the NWA title for a combined total of 6 years.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Wow HHH isn't in the top ten.


That's because that one doesn't count the WHC. If you count all three titles combined, he's fifth, above Bret Hart and John Cena but below Morales, Backlund, Hogan, and Sammartino.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> That's because that one doesn't count the WHC. If you count all three titles combined, he's fifth, above Bret Hart and John Cena but below Morales, Backlund, Hogan, and Sammartino.


Oh right, that's more like it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn, Cena above Austin :no:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> Damn, Cena above Austin :no:


:agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Damn, Cena above Austin :no:


Cena is better then Austin at a lot of things, such as acting.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

seeing how ya'll have been talking about this quite a bit, would you recommend to buy WM 17 dvd or 19 dvd


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Cena is better then Austin at a lot of things, such as acting.


And no selling.

Vince McMahon should hold the ECW title until he dies and even then he should take the belt to the grave with him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Alex Wright


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

17.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

WCW said:


> Cena is better then Austin at a lot of things, such as acting.


Yes but i like Austin better.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> seeing how ya'll have been talking about this quite a bit, would you recommend to buy WM 17 dvd or 19 dvd


You can't find 17 unless you want to shell out a lot of money, so I say 19.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for Alex Wright


Das Wunderkid


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for Alex Wright


Das Wunderkind

EDIT- Dammit Dammit Dammit!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Cena is better then Austin at a lot of things, such as acting.


Austin's a top contender in more things.



> seeing how ya'll have been talking about this quite a bit, would you recommend to buy WM 17 dvd or 19 dvd


19


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> 17.





WCW said:


> You can't find 17 unless you want to shell out a lot of money, so I say 19.





Killa CaLi said:


> Austin's a top contender in more things.
> 
> 
> 
> 19


okay thx


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Das Wunderkid


I love his dance:lmao


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: I'm needing the Backlash 2007 theme


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And no selling.
> 
> Vince McMahon should hold the ECW title until he dies and even then he should take the belt to the grave with him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I love his dance:lmao


Him & Disco Inferno made an awesome tag team. They could wrestle AND dance.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I love his dance:lmao


Hell yes.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> Truth: I'm needing the Backlash 2007 theme


what's up man?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


>


He should seriously hold the belt until the end of time. It's the only thing that can save ECW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao
I love Vince.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That pic is classic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Best. Picture. Ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Him & Disco Inferno made an awesome tag team. They could wrestle AND dance.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=zt1sEjc85ao


I love it:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> I love Vince.


:lmao
He looks homeless


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching Ultimo Dragon vs. Alex Wright right now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=zt1sEjc85ao
> 
> 
> I love it:lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao even the search words for it are hilarious.


"alex wright bulge sexy" :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm watching nWo Monday Nitro.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Larger Than Lashley


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lashley is injured!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4043468-post567.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

THERE'S A RANT ON USER TITLES!!!!!

That's sort of like a rant on me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> :lmao even the search words for it are hilarious.
> 
> 
> "alex wright bulge sexy" :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

One Night Stand, isn't he the guy that claims he used to hang out with wrestlers back in the 80's?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> One Night Stand, isn't he the guy that claims he used to hang out with wrestlers back in the 80's?


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> One Night Stand, isn't he the guy that claims he used to hang out with wrestlers back in the 80's?


The guy is a fucking amazing poster. Don't mock him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm not mocking him, I'm just wondering if it's him or not.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It is.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The guy is a fucking amazing poster. Don't mock him.


He likes the Valient Brothers


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

where do you change another person's usertitle?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i want a new usertitle, like maybe one of these..

MOONSAULTING LIKE SHAWN MICHAELS

THE TOP DOG

THE GOLDEN MAIN EVENTER


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm expecting the Diva Search to return in the next month or two!!!


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4043546-post15.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He claims that this site needs him more than he needs this site.






:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

He might be a good poster, but this site doesn't _need_ him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4043546-post15.html


He's a better poster than you, so happy fucking birthday.

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just opened up a random WCW main event and Michael Buffer wasn't announcing it so I turned it off.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> *He claims that this site needs him more than he needs this site.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I just opened up a random WCW main event and Michael Buffer wasn't announcing it so I turned it off.


WCW without Buffer is worthless.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Truth: I just posted in the theread.

oooo, bet you didnt know that. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That dude's ego is not proportionate to how good of a poster he is. I've said that for months.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He's a better poster than you


Obviously.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> He claims that this site needs him more than he needs this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> That dude's ego is not proportionate to how good of a poster he is. I've said that for months.


Dunno, I've never thought he had such a big ego untill he made that Rant.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I've never seen him post


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I just seen the fatal four way from Backlash.

My WWE MOTY so far. ****1/2.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just opened up a random WCW main event and Michael Buffer wasn't announcing it so I turned it off.


I'm praying that Buffer announces the Main Event on Clash 35. It's Scott Hall/Savage vs. DDP/LEX LUGER


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I've never seen him post


your not alone.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

The Coach would be a better ring announcer than Mike Buffer, tbh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm praying that Buffer announces the Main Event on Clash 35. It's Scott Hall/Savage vs. DDP/LEX LUGER


He makes around 200,000 a fight apparently. Plus he owns the rights to "Let's Get Ready to Rumble".


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> The Coach would be a better ring announcer than Mike Buffer, tbh.


The Coach is a GREAT heel announcer!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I remember seeing him post frequently back in '04, when I was a regular in the wrastlin' section.

Good poster, from what I remember.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Buffer was the only thing in WCW that I enjoyed. Really.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I just seen the fatal four way from Backlash.
> 
> My WWE MOTY so far. ****1/2.


Nah, Cena/HBK was better.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He makes around 200,000 a fight apparently. Plus he owns the rights to "Let's Get Ready to Rumble".


He deserves it.



I don't mark for Super Calo


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

One Night Stand claims that he used to hang out with a bunch of wrestlers in the 80's. He says he knew Andre, and was around for some of his legendary drinking sessions.

He also claims that Triple H's parents live next door to him, and he's known him for a long time, and that every time Trips comes to visit his parents, they get together and talk about wrestling.

I say claim because, in all, fairness, there's no way to prove or disprove him. However, I am doubtful of some of his claims.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^ He posted shit loads of pictures of him with loads of wrestlers and stuff.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, Cena/HBK was better.


I concur.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

What about Lizmark Jr?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The guys that do Dinner and a Movie on TBS just joined the nWo:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> What about Lizmark Jr?


Pssh, he was no more than a jobber.



El Dandy was the fucking man, though.

EDIT- Role Model, we don't know if it's really him or not in those pics.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> One Night Stand claims that he used to hang out with a bunch of wrestlers in the 80's. He says he knew Andre, and was around for some of his legendary drinking sessions.
> 
> He also claims that Triple H's parents live next door to him, and he's known him for a long time, and that every time Trips comes to visit his parents, they get together and talk about wrestling.
> 
> I say claim because, in all, fairness, there's no way to prove or disprove him. However, I am doubtful of some of his claims.


Sounds like a Joe Kills All gimmick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=G9TDKxpS1Yk


I FOUND A LINK~~~


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Forget El Dandy Ciclope was the man.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Sounds like a Joe Kills All gimmick.


Watch it be JKA and all his posts were stolen opinions from other forums.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Ric Flair/Curt Hennig vs. Konnan/Syxx


~!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Watch it be JKA and all his posts were stolen opinions from other forums.


John Carter?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The fourms went all "bad ass" on me for a minute.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> John Carter?


I actually knew a kid in Middle School whose name was John Carter.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Maybe I should rejoin under another name and start all over. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I actually knew a kid in Middle School whose name was John Carter.


Was he a jobber?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Maybe I should rejoin under another name and start all over. :sad:


I disagree with this idea :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Maybe I should rejoin under another name and start all over. :sad:


Gimme your points first.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Maybe I should rejoin under another name and start all over. :sad:


okay as long as you give me a dollar


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

BUFFER IS ON MY TV!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I actually knew a kid in Middle School whose name was John Carter.


If you remember him plagiarizing some of your work, it's the same guy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> If you remember him plagiarizing some of your work, it's the same guy.


We actually copied each others homework all the time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, I'm tired


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Scrubs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm watching scrubs too, only on DVD


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Damn, I'm tired


Your GIF s funny cause it looks as if Shane never stops running.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW in 97 > all


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW in 97 > all


Besides WWF in 98 or 2000. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Your GIF s funny cause it looks as if Shane never stops running.


Did he actually stop running? :side: He was pretty damn hyper


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Besides WWF in 98 or 2000. :side:


They didn't have Michael Buffer


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4043759-post38.html

:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> We actually copied each others homework all the time.


How's the Chuck Liddell DVD? I remember you mentioned you had it on your computer.

I'm buying it tomorrow after school, and I'd like to know how it is before doing so.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I think "Fagboy" is on the way...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/15...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1550226614

I want that book.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> How's the Chuck Liddell DVD? I remember you mentioned you had it on your computer.
> 
> I'm buying it tomorrow after school, and I'd like to know how it is before doing so.


Pretty good. The documentary is too short though, only like an hour or so long. Easily worth a buy though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/15...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1550226614
> 
> I want that book.


Really good read. With all the WCW talk as of late I almost want to read it again.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Really good read. With all the WCW talk as of late I almost want to read it again.


tna is da next wcw cause of russo


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/15...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1550226614
> 
> I want that book.


Get the Clash set.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/147033-canadianwwefan.html

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Get the Clash set.


y


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/147033-canadianwwefan.html
> 
> :lmao


:lmao That's awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/147033-canadianwwefan.html
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> y


I've only watched 7 matches and it's already the greatest thing I've ever bought.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I've only watched 7 matches and it's already the greatest thing I've ever bought.


I want WWE 2000 first.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I want WWE 2000 first.


I paid for the '96 RAW set earlier today.


Flossin


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I paid for the '96 RAW set earlier today.
> 
> 
> Flossin




Truth- Watching HBK/Jericho.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao at fagboy


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Watching HBK/Jericho.


I watched HBK/Jericho, Hogan/Vince and Rock/Austin last night


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I watched HBK/Jericho, Hogan/Vince and Rock/Austin last night


They all rock.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Ill probably record Raw tonight. Im too tired to stay up till 10.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - 'Zzyzx Rd.' is such an awesome slow(er) song.

I mark for it, big time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> They all rock.


Best PPV ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Shawn Michaels had those confetti guns when he was in 97 DX, he would have done something "inappropriate" with one of them.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I marked when the Hot Rod did that run in during the Hogan/McMahon match.

I wasn't a 'net fan then, so it was completely unexpected.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If Shawn Michaels had those confetti guns when he was in 97 DX, he would have done something "inappropriate" with one of them.


:lmao


> I marked when the Hot Rod did that run in during the Hogan/McMahon match.
> 
> I wasn't a 'net fan then, so it was completely unexpected.


Another reason why it's the best PPV ever.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Ill probably record Raw tonight. Im too tired to stay up till 10.


I'm too tired to stay up til 2


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Nathan Jones' run in at the end of the Taker match also added to the show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If the PPV started, Undertaker did his entrance, and the PPV ended it would still be the best PPV of all time.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I'm too tired to stay up til 2


Ill be lucky if I can stay up to the starting of Raw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll be up for Raw


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

According to Pyro, heat and crowd reactions have nothing to do with being a good heel.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If the PPV started, Undertaker did his entrance, and the PPV ended it would still be the best PPV of all time.


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> According to Pyro, heat and crowd reactions have nothing to do with being a good heel.


I guess that's why he marks for Finlay


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Did anyone else mark for Goldberg's little hype video at WM19?

Because I did when I first saw it.

:$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> According to Pyro, heat and crowd reactions have nothing to do with being a *good* heel.


Entertaining is what Pyro says. Entertainment is subjective, and therefore he is perfectly entitled to say that.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

lol


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Did anyone else mark for Goldberg's little hype video at WM19?
> 
> Because I did when I first saw it.
> 
> :$


I watched that last night. The promo he had with the Rock the next night on RAW too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I guess that's why he marks for Finlay


I can hear a pin drop when he comes out.



MrMonty said:


> Entertaining is what Pyro says. Entertainment is subjective, and therefore he is perfectly entitled to say that.


I can say that Tyson Tomko is the most entertaining person in the history of sports and entertainment, and I would be either wrong or completely insane.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

At work there was a flood in an office area with tile floors. Boy was it a tough day.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alex Wright > Finlay


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Alex Wright > Finlay


Disco Inferno > Alex Wright > Finlay


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I watched that last night. The promo he had with the Rock the next night on RAW too.


*enters*

"You wanna know who's next? YOU'RE NEXT!"

*spear, leaves*

Awesome.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> I can say that Tyson Tomko is the most entertaining person in the history of sports and entertainment, and I would be either wrong or completely insane.


Your argument is not about who is or isn't entertaining, but why a person is entertaining. Pyro says he finds certain people entertaining because of what they do for him, not because of how well they react with the crowd. I see absolutely nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> *enters*
> 
> "You wanna know who's next? YOU'RE NEXT!"
> 
> ...


*Arrive.
Hit the Spear.
Leave.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Your argument is not about who is or isn't entertaining, but why a person is entertaining. Pyro says he finds certain people entertaining because of what they do for him, not because of how well they react with the crowd. I see absolutely nothing wrong with that.


Nah, the argument is what makes a good heel, not what makes an entertaining heel. I can be bored to death of a wrestler and still see that he's a good heel or face. 

The definition of a heel is a bad guy. Who makes him a bad guy? The fans. Crowd heat matters by the very definition of the word.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Disco Inferno > Alex Wright > Finlay


:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


KANE & NUNZIO!!11!!!!!11


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just watched Undertaker's WM 19 entrance and I've concluded that it's better then WM 9, 11, and 7.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New avatar :side:


> I just watched Undertaker's WM 19 entrance and I've concluded that it's better then WM 9, 11, and 7.


The dancers put it over the top


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hulk Hogan really sucks at air guitar for being someone who plays bass.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

Is complete seasons of Raw 93, 94 & 95 for $120 including shipping (around £60) decent?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Is complete seasons of Raw 93, 94 & 95 for $120 including shipping (around £60) decent?


No, those years are horrible.


Price is alright.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nah, the argument is what makes a good heel, not what makes an entertaining heel. I can be bored to death of a wrestler and still see that he's a good heel or face.
> 
> The definition of a heel is a bad guy. Who makes him a bad guy? The fans. Crowd heat matters by the very definition of the word.


Pyro's argument is never what makes a good heel in general, he always says what he finds entertaining in a heel, and that never involves crowd reaction. 

Pyro is getting altogether too much shit lately, he cant say fucking anything without getting slagged. It's ridiculous. He likes people that he finds entertaining, not what the masses find entertaining. So what if his logic isn't accepted as the norm? It's still his opinion. Get the fuck over it. The sarcy remarks are getting real fucking old. Either one of you man the fuck up and make that rant you were talking about, or stop being fucking pussies about it and throwing in digs when he's not here.

Real fucking old.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: posted some gifs in VIP


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i agree.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> *No, those years are horrible.*
> 
> 
> Price is alright.


I know but I want to try and get every episode of Raw on DVD and I want to start from the beginning


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Pyro's argument is never what makes a good heel in general, he always says what he finds entertaining in a heel, and that never involves crowd reaction.
> 
> Pyro is getting altogether too much shit lately, he cant say fucking anything without getting slagged. It's ridiculous. He likes people that he finds entertaining, not what the masses find entertaining. So what if his logic isn't accepted as the norm? It's still his opinion. Get the fuck over it. The sarcy remarks are getting real fucking old. Either one of you man the fuck up and make that rant you were talking about, or stop being fucking pussies about it and throwing in digs when he's not here.
> 
> Real fucking old.


Did you ever know that you're my hero?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> I know but I want to try and get every episode of Raw on DVD and I want to start from the beginning


:hb

I bought 1996 for $40 earlier today.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd mark out for that rant.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Scott Hall/Macho Man vs. DDP/Lex luger 


~!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Pyro's argument is never what makes a good heel in general, he always says what he finds entertaining in a heel, and that never involves crowd reaction.
> 
> Pyro is getting altogether too much shit lately, he cant say fucking anything without getting slagged. It's ridiculous. He likes people that he finds entertaining, not what the masses find entertaining. So what if his logic isn't accepted as the norm? It's still his opinion. Get the fuck over it. The sarcy remarks are getting real fucking old. Either one of you man the fuck up and make that rant you were talking about, or stop being fucking pussies about it and throwing in digs when he's not here.
> 
> Real fucking old.


His argument is what makes a good heel in general. His problem is his inability to recognize when someone is entertaining for everybody else but not for him. 

And people are giving him shit because he's been getting way over the top, making statements like "Finlay/Benoit > Bret Hart's career" and shit like that and he makes sure to mention it every chance he gets. Trust me, I stuck up for him for a long ass time because I like the guy, but it's been getting ridiculous now.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I have every Raw from mid 05 to mid 06 on tape from when I use to record them.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> His argument is what makes a good heel in general. His problem is his inability to recognize when someone is entertaining for everybody else but not for him.
> 
> And people are giving him shit because he's been getting way over the top, making statements like "Finlay/Benoit > Bret Hart's career" and shit like that and he makes sure to mention it every chance he gets. Trust me, I stuck up for him for a long ass time because I like the guy, but it's been getting ridiculous now.


So call him out about it instead of sitting there and making sly remarks with the odd gimmick post. It's lame.

Pyro is as opionated as they come. So what? Not everything has to become a fad. Which is all that this is now. A fad.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I have almost every Diva match recorded on DVD from the last 3 years.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I recorded most of the Raws and SDs from July 06 to Sept 06  on VHS


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I have every Raw from mid 05 to mid 06 on tape from when I use to record them.


damn I need some from 2005


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I have every Raw from mid 05 to mid 06 on tape from when I use to record them.


That's a waste of tape.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Chaos said:


> I have every Raw from mid 05 to mid 06 on tape from when I use to record them.


Truth - Most of the Raws I have on tape are from 2001-2003.

I think I have one SD, the Iron Man Match with Lesnar/Angle.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Pyro's argument is never what makes a good heel in general, he always says what he finds entertaining in a heel, and that never involves crowd reaction.
> 
> Pyro is getting altogether too much shit lately, he cant say fucking anything without getting slagged. It's ridiculous. He likes people that he finds entertaining, not what the masses find entertaining. So what if his logic isn't accepted as the norm? It's still his opinion. Get the fuck over it. The sarcy remarks are getting real fucking old. Either one of you man the fuck up and make that rant you were talking about, or stop being fucking pussies about it and throwing in digs when he's not here.
> 
> Real fucking old.


It's my fault.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> So call him out about it instead of sitting there and making sly remarks with the odd gimmick post. It's lame.
> 
> Pyro is as opionated as they come. So what? Not everything has to become a fad. Which is all that this is now. A fad.


He has been called out on it at least three times that I've seen and he just kind of shrugs it off. Whatever, I'll quit talking about it until he starts to talk like that again. Until then, I''ll create a new fad to annoy you with again .


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Movement™ said:


> damn I need some from 2005


50 bucks a pop 



Killa Cali said:


> That's a waste of tape.


I didnt pay for it. :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He has been called out on it at least three times that I've seen and he just kind of shrugs it off. Whatever, I'll quit talking about it until he starts to talk like that again. Until then, I''ll create a new fad to annoy you with again .


I started an Alex Wright fad a few hours ago.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I got bored so I decided to make a CAW version of myself, not as a wrestler but as a manager.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Chaos said:


> I didnt pay for it. :hb


That doesn't stop it from being a waste.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I started an Alex Wright fad a few hours ago.


Awesome, I'm in.

I want my name changed to Alex_Wright's_Bulge.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> It's my fault.


You should be so proud :agree: 



> He has been called out on it at least three times that I've seen and he just kind of shrugs it off. Whatever, I'll quit talking about it until he starts to talk like that again. Until then, I''ll create a new fad to annoy you with again .


Make it a MacGyver one


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching nWo have a birthday party in the ring.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> Awesome, I'm in.
> 
> I want my name changed to Alex_Wright's_Bulge.


Alex_Wright's_Bulge4535WCW > Alex_Wright's_Bulge:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Awesome, I'm in.
> 
> I want my name changed to Alex_Wright's_Bulge.


Got an avatar for ya


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Got an avatar for ya


Awesome. I googled his name and I got linked to a celebrity bulge site. You can't make up humor that awesome.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> You should be so proud :agree:


Meh, I don't really comment on people unless their actions really start to get annoying, like Caligula's overuse of certain smilelys and the lame jokes people in this thread make now.

I'm certainly not in my teens anymore, maybe that's the reason why....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd love to see this Alex Wright fad to get so big, that some newbs make a knock-off theme with Berlyn.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Chaos said:


> 50 bucks a pop
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt pay for it. :hb



maybe :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Awesome. I googled his name and I got linked to a celebrity bulge site. You can't make up humor that awesome.


:lmao


Look!!!


IN THE RAFTERS!!!!



*IT'S STING*


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> I'd love to see this Alex Wright fad to get so big, that some newbs make a knock-off theme with Berlyn.


Rep 4 Rep was Huge!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> Rep 4 Rep was Huge!


Yeah, for the few days it lasted.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Look!!!
> ...


I think you're watching the clash with THE VULTURE!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I think you're watching the clash with THE VULTURE!


Yes!


It's crazy:lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i am disapointed that Todd Grisham Was not the ring announcer at backlash


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> i am disapointed that Todd Grisham Was not the ring announcer at backlash


I wasn't. I didn't want to hear the Micheal Buffer wannabe again.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> That doesn't stop it from being a waste.


True. But it doesnt stop me from not caring.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Damn that F4W match for the wwe title was awesome!

*Jr-*The IMPALER...THE DDT...EDGE GOT IT...THE DDT IHIIIHII!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> New sig.


awesome


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> New sig.


It's awesome on so many levels.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> It's awesome on so many levels.


Level #1- It's Alex Wright.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> New sig.


Incredible


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You even gave Fad credit to CaLi :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmaoI love it


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Did you ever know that you're my hero?


Please don't ever quote Bette Midler again.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4041545-post20.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Turning off sigs in the options menu make my dial-up run like a crappy cable connection.

Which is an improvement for me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ric Flair vs. Hollywood Hogan is the main event for Clash XXXIII


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Ric Flair vs. Hollywood Hogan is the main event for Clash XXXIII


I've never seen that match before.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4041545-post20.html


That guy is probably one of, if not the biggest sheep I have ever seen on this forum. I can't see why he is calling other people sheep.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Alex Wright defeated Jean-Paul Levesque (now more commonly known by his WWE character Triple H) in a pay-per-view match at WCW Starrcade 1994. This would be Levesque's first pay-per-view match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I need a gif of that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> That guy is probably one of, if not the biggest sheep I have ever seen on this forum. I can't see why he is calling other people sheep.


:agree::agree::agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I've never seen that match before.


Should be good.


Awesome avatar


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Should be good.
> 
> 
> Awesome avatar


The guy in the middle is Tokyo Magnum, who they were facing that night but for some reason he decided to dance with them before the match. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The guy in the middle is Tokyo Magnum, who they were facing that night but for some reason he decided to dance with them before the match. :lmao


:lmao


I want to dance with them.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dean Malenko just beat Ultimo Dragon for the Cruiserweight title.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> If I recall, Roma was fired from WCW for beating the shit out of Alex Wright during a pay per view. Apparently, he was told that he would be taking the fall, which was ridiculous. Hell, I would have done the same thing even if it meant I would get fired.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Dean Malenko just beat Ultimo Dragon for the Cruiserweight title.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I jammed the living fuck out of my thumb at football practice today.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


Fuck Roma.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

About to watch Benoit vs. The Taskmaster


~!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> About to watch Benoit vs. The Taskmaster
> 
> 
> ~!


Nice avatar


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao @ Vince


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Just read the iMPACT spoilers, and Sacrifice sounds awesome. However, if it's completely overbooked like crazy, it'll be my last TNA PPV for a while. I have high hopes though, as there's only one gimmick match on the card and it makes sense, the Texas Deathmatch (which should steal the show, by the way).



Spoiler



There's a possibility of Daniels vs. Joe at Sacrifice, and a bigger possibility of Daniels vs. Joe vs. Abyss vs. Rhino which would be sick.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Just read the iMPACT spoilers, and Sacrifice sounds awesome. However, if it's completely overbooked like crazy, it'll be my last TNA PPV for a while. I have high hopes though, as there's only one gimmick match on the card and it makes sense, the Texas Deathmatch (which should steal the show, by the way).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It needs to be a dog collar on a pole match.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Alex Wright had potential in his 96 run, I wish they used him better. And I'm absolutely shocked they didn't go with a Nazi angle for him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alex Wright should have been the 3rd nWo member.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

And the 5th Four Horsemen member.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alex Wright > Kurt Angle 


World Championship Wrestling, go on MSN plz.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I wonder how Santino will be reacted to in the states...I know I'd be booing his ass despite seeing some of his OVW work.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I mark for Santino


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

HOLT SHIT! Just re-read the iMPACT spoilers and I've come to realize that this match has a HUGE possibility of happening:



Spoiler



SAMOA JOE VS. AJ STYLES



:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> HOLT SHIT! Just re-read the iMPACT spoilers and I've come to realize that this match has a HUGE possibility of happening:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad it will be for three minutes


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> too bad it will be for three minutes


It's a PPV, not iMPACT.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I really enjoyed Edge/Orton.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> It's a PPV, not iMPACT.


A FLAMING STEEL CAGE FULL OF BARBWIRE MATCH!!!!!11!!

OMG! :side:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> It's a PPV, not iMPACT.


So we get seven bonus minutes? Friggin awesome!


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Cade and Murdoch on commentary = Nice


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Cade and Murdoch on commentary = Nice


Jeff Hardy As A Full time Play By play Announcer Would be nice.:agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Changed my gif up a little.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Jeff Hardy As A Full time Play By play Announcer Would be nice.:agree:


:lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

He sucked as Berlin though.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey, now you have to credit me in your sig; you only did that when I mentioned the Nazi angle.

And Bubba, did you enjoy the matches I sent you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Changed my gif up a little.


:lmao 


Go on MSN plz.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Changed my gif up a little.


OMG


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Go on MSN plz.


Can't right now, I'll be on a little later.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Hey, now you have to credit me in your sig; you only did that when I mentioned the Nazi angle.
> 
> And Bubba, did you enjoy the matches I sent you?


Joe/Butcher was my favorite.

The CZW matches I kinda liked, but most of the match was meh.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Can't right now, I'll be on a little later.













HBK/Cena 3 is the main event tonight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> HBK/Cena 3 is the main event tonight


Giving it away on TV again? Wow.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Joe/Butcher was my favorite.
> 
> The CZW matches I kinda liked, but most of the match was meh.


Joe/Necro is one of my favorite matches ever, it's such a sick brawl.

But, you didn't really like Kingston/Hero? That match is so hate-filled and dramatic, not to mention they're freaking killin' each other.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Giving it away on TV again? Wow.


:hb


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Joe/Necro is one of my favorite matches ever, it's such a sick brawl.
> 
> But, you didn't really like Kingston/Hero? That match is so hate-filled and dramatic, not to mention they're freaking killin' each other.


It kinda felt corny to me, I dunno. Maybe I should watch it again in smark mode to see if I change my mind.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: I was talking to Matt (Metalic Matt) on msn but he's getting sick so he wen't to sleep

now i'm lonely :sad:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> It kinda felt corny to me, I dunno. Maybe I should watch it again in smark mode to see if I change my mind.


It'd probably mean more if you knew about the Kingston/Hero feud as well as the legitimate heat they have with each other.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Probably, real life feuds protrayed in the wrestling worlds are more interesting.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Which is why I absolutely love the Edge/Hardy match from SummerSlam 05. That whole feud was awesome only because it was legit, and it was booked well to boot. I still had my foot in the 'mark' world, so once I saw Edge just kicking Hardy in the face as hard as he could and 'knocking him out', I was freaking out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HBK/Cena is getting an hour again:lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Which is why I absolutely love the Edge/Hardy match from SummerSlam 05. That whole feud was awesome only because it was legit, and it was booked well to boot. I still had my foot in the 'mark' world, so once I saw Edge just kicking Hardy in the face as hard as he could and 'knocking him out', I was freaking out.


I think it would of been better if they let the match go longer before Edge stated kicking him in the head. Thats just me though.

I liked the match they had on Raw previous to Summerslam though. THe one with the big spot, where Hardy did a side effect off the stage. That was the first time I saw a big spot, and I loved it.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Which is why I absolutely love the Edge/Hardy match from SummerSlam 05. That whole feud was awesome only because it was legit, and it was booked well to boot. I still had my foot in the 'mark' world, so once I saw Edge just kicking Hardy in the face as hard as he could and 'knocking him out', I was freaking out.


Yeah, Hardy/Edge had to be Feud of the Year in 2005. Funny, because Edge/Cena was FotY in 06, proving how good Edge is.

Oh, and I was playing Gears of War earlier, and was shown a glitch where you can 'chainsaw' someone with your shotgun but they'll still be alive. Once you switch to your lancer though, they die like you sawed them right there.

So you can do the glitch on them, run to the other side of the map, switch to the lancer and they die just like you did it legit. How fucked up is that?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That Booker T/Batista feud last year was awesome because of their real life heat.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, RAW just got queer


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Gotta show me the glitch tomorrow or somethin', Bubba. Sounds awesome.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

TTT *>* Above you thread & Tell a lie thread.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Wow, RAW just got queer


?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> ?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Edge ruined the main event :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm so glad WWE pump out their PPV's like, 4 weeks after they air, because I really want to see Backlash now, after hearing such positive things about it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Edge ruined the main event :lmao


What, did he wrestle in it?

OOOOOOOOOOOH!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I got sidetracked earlier and only got through the first two matches. I will watch the rest either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

About time they turned him heel.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

KENNNEDAYYYYY!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AWESOME FUCKING SERVERS!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

KENAHDAY~!!!!!1


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

At Mania!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That kills the suspense of him doing it at every PPV till then, unless he's lying


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

That promo just ruined Raw for me.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

worst raw fannation ever


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WM 24 is now guaranteed to be awesome.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> AWESOME FUCKING SERVERS!



:lmao :lmao :lmao





lax which ROH show did Danielson say that in your sig


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> lax which ROH show did Danielson say that in your sig


Chicago Spectacular: Night 2

Wow, he announced when he's planning on cashing it in? Okay, well, that kills the awesome suspense/hype/etc. I mean, when RVD did it, it was both obvious and in the very near future. But, a year from now? *Yawn*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Anyone care to tell me WTF is going on at RAW?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Anyone care to tell me WTF is going on at RAW?


I'm reading Gerweck, and apparently Kennedy announced he's cashing in MITB at WM24.

EDIT- WTF?! Either Cena's turning heel, or someone's debuting on RAW very, very soon, because everyone (aside from Cena) has been found knocked out tonight. Is Mark Henry returning?!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> EDIT- WTF?! Either Cena's turning heel, or someone's debuting on RAW very, very soon, because everyone (aside from Cena) has been found knocked out tonight. Is Mark Henry returning?!


Look at my sig, look at my sig.

Seriously, it's Cactus Jack.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

It'd be great if someone legit knocked all of them out, and they're turning it into a storyline, haha. Hogan probably ran in and did it to 'stick it to the man'. Damn you and your slaves, McMahon!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

This last promo should be good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I bet it's going to be Khali.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

If it's Khali, I'll be fucking pissed. WWE has booked RAW absolutely perfect tonight, I mean, I'm only reading results and I'm excited as hell. Now, if they end it in a piss-poor way like having Khali be the guy doing it, it'll be a huge let-down in so many ways.


> - Cena is shown slowly making his way to the ring.


I'm so excited! PLEASE DON'T FUCK IT UP!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

BRET HART~!~!~!~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

some people in the discussion thread thinks it is Jericho. 



EDIT- it's THE GREAT KHALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

KHALI~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Bret Hart attacked HBK, Chris Jericho attacked Edge, and Adolf Hitler attacked Orton. It all makes sense now.

EDIT- Is it seriously Khali? Fuck man, they took perfect booking and flushed it down the toilet for me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> KHALI~!!!!!!!!!


He better cut an awesome promo explaining himself.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I was right.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You guys are overreacting, there could be another swerve in store.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RAW was awesome tonight


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> You guys are overreacting, there could be another swerve in store.


It's 11:05, and it's not TNA. I smell no swerve 


> RAW was awesome tonight


Sounds like it...aside from the ending.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> You guys are overreacting, there could be another swerve in store.


Nah, it was only a matter of time before they had Cena feud with Khali.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for khali


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Instead of taking the title of Cena since there's no one left to really take on, they're just gonna have him feud with every single person on the roster, from every brand, and probably some people from management as well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Let me get this straight, the WWE just dropped the awesome Cena/HBK feud in favor for a Khali/Cena program?

*deep breath*

FUCK THE WWE, FUCK VINCE MCMAHON, FUCK BRAIN GERWITZ, FUCK STEPH, FUCK TRIPLE H, FUCK THEIR DAUGHER, FUCK EVERYONE THAT HAS EVER WORKED FOR THE WWE, I HATE THEM ALL WITH AN UNDYING PASSION AND I HOPE THEY ALL BURN IN HELL FOR PUSHING SUCH A TALENTLESS PIECE OF SHIT TO THE MAIN EVENT. STEPHANIE MCMAHON CAN CATCH AIDS AND GET RUN OVER BY A GODDAMN TRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Raw was fantastic. I got sick of Michaels/Cena last week when they thought it was a good idea to go an hour, so a new feud for Cena is refreshing for me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nolo Kings sig may be correct soon :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

People are going to shit on the WWE setting up Khali as Cena's next opponent, but it's not a bad decision in my mind. He's already feuded with Edge in a lengthy feud, his feud with Micheals was dangerously close to going stale within the next month or so, and Orton isn't going to be getting another shot for quite some time.

Khali seems like a pretty logical choice to me. Besides, we all know he's going to retain.

edit- :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Raw was fantastic. I got sick of Michaels/Cena last week when they thought it was a good idea to go an hour, so a new feud for Cena is refreshing for me.


Shawn Michaels playing Connect Four would be better then anything involving Great Khali in the main event.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Shawn Michaels playing Connect Four would be better then anything involving Great Khali in the main event.


Depends on who he's playing connect four with :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stop crying plz


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Tokyo Magnum >>> The Great Khali


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

WCW said:


> Shawn Michaels playing Connect Four would be better then anything involving Great Khali in the main event.


Shawn Michaels "feuding" with Connect Four would be entertaining.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You guys have no idea how bad Khali actually is. This is a man that was BANNED FROM WRESTLING ON PAY PER VIEW BECAUSE HIS MATCHES SUCKED SO MUCH ASS THAT THEY NEEDED HIM TO WRESTLE THEM ON A PRERECORDED SHOW TO EDIT THEM.







































AND HE'S WRESTLING JOHN CENA.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/339364-wtf-kennedy.html#post4045487
LOL! @ The fight between MiZ & Dabossb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Shawn Michaels "feuding" with Connect Four would be entertaining.


I'm gonna kick your dots RIGHT DOWN YOUR THROAT!!!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> People are going to shit on the WWE setting up Khali as Cena's next opponent, but it's not a bad decision in my mind. He's already feuded with Edge in a lengthy feud, his feud with Micheals was dangerously close to going stale within the next month or so, and Orton isn't going to be getting another shot for quite some time.
> 
> Khali seems like a pretty logical choice to me. Besides, we all know he's going to retain.
> 
> edit- :lmao :lmao :lmao


Yeah, but then who's after THAT?! I'm pissed for a reason other than the fued involves a no-talent goofy-lookin' mother-fucker. Like you said, Cena had no one left...so they decide to just stick him with someone who was proclaimed dangerous in the ring this time last year and whose feud/matches with Taker flopped? They could have just taken the belt off Cena and had fresh feuds, but no, that'd make too much sense...so they're just gonna have Cena feud with everyone on the RAW, SmackDown, and ECW rosters at least once before moving on to feuding with management and backstage workers...Cena/Michael Hayes at Survivor Series?!

WCW, are you being 100% serious, or just 50% serious? I can't tell


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm gonna kick your dots RIGHT DOWN YOUR THROAT!!!!


See endless possibilities.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

I wonder how many threads are going to be created and closed regarding how raw ended tonight


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> See endless possibilities.


:agree:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Well its official I'm watching ECW tomorrow night just to see Mr. McMahon.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> WCW, are you being 100% serious, or just 50% serious? I can't tell


I'M 100% PISSED OFF.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, nobody can claim that the WWE isn't shaking things up right now.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

At least we'll have Flair promos over the next few weeks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

THE CHAMP IS HERE!

dhsguihgiugfibgjdskghjsgh

You're Gay!

sdhgjksgfjksagfgfafhk

*Huge Brawl*

That's going to be the promos between Khali and Cena.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am just not going to pay attention to this feud and try to forget that it's even happening.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Well, nobody can claim that the WWE isn't shaking things up right now.


We could have a giant, a deadman and a 62 year old as champions at the same time.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> THE CHAMP IS HERE!
> 
> dhsguihgiugfibgjdskghjsgh
> 
> ...


I.CANT.WAIT!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I am just not going to pay attention to this feud and try to forget that it's even happening.


But your going to pay attention the gay looking Hispanic kid in your sig?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> But your going to pay attention the gay looking Hispanic kid in your sig?


Hermes Franca > You.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Go listen to Savage's rap album and leave UFC out of this.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> We could have a giant, a deadman and a 62 year old as champions at the same time.


:lmao :lmao

Nah, Them putting the belt on Khali would be an embarrassment to all the people that have held it, and they know it. They're going to have Cena pull off the 'impossible' to make him seem even more unbeatable, which will make the person who takes the belt off him look even better. Whoever beats the seemingly unbeatable is going to come off looking strong or they're going to have to cheat to win, which will get that person heat.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

RAW (212 Viewing) - 10 Minutes after the show goes off the air?



Spoiler



Khali


 = Ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'M 100% PISSED OFF.


*I'M MARKING OUT.*


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Go listen to Savage's rap album and leave UFC out of this.


Well I fail to see how a fresh feud for the WWE title is a bad thing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Nah, Them putting the belt on Khali would be an embarrassment to all the people that have held it, and they know it. They're going to have Cena pull off the 'impossible' to make him seem even more unbeatable, which will make the person who takes the belt off him look even better. Whoever beats the seemingly unbeatable is going to come off looking strong or they're going to have to cheat to win, which will get that person heat.


yeah, Cena will overcome the odds again beating Khali

Im logging off, later


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> Well I fail to see how a fresh feud for the WWE title is a bad thing.


Orton would have been a fresh feud they have never faced one on one on a PPV before. Khali gets no reaction and is the worst wrestler on the roster and that is what makes this so terrible.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> *I'M MARKING OUT.*


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Well I fail to see how a fresh feud for the WWE title is a bad thing.


...seriously? So, you'd be happy with Viscera/Funaki for the WWE title because it's a fresh feud?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Orton would have been a fresh feud they have never faced one on one on a PPV before. Khali gets no reaction and is the worst wrestler on the roster and that is what makes this so terrible.


Orton would have been nice, but after his recent fuck up there wasen't a chance for that to happen. 

Plus when did WWE care how a match turned out? If they did MVP/Benoit would have been 10 minutes longer at Backlash. Plus Khali actually gets a better reaction than Orton.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


>


:ns


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> ...seriously? So, you'd be happy with Viscera/Funaki for the WWE title because it's a fresh feud?


I know I would. Viscera is the king of the ring.

Speaking of the KOTR... Another one coming up leading into Judgment Day, or no?


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> ...seriously? So, you'd be happy with Viscera/Funaki for the WWE title because it's a fresh feud?


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> ...seriously? So, you'd be happy with Viscera/Funaki for the WWE title because it's a fresh feud?


Thats a different story neither would deserve to be in the picture while this feud Cena is in will make him look stronger in the outcome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

La Parka is in the match I'm currently watching.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> ...seriously? So, you'd be happy with Viscera/Funaki for the WWE title because it's a fresh feud?


I like Viscers :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm not watching the WWE until they end this shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm not watching the WWE until they end this shit.


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

So you would be ok with Cena/Funaki?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*HEADLINER*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Being red repped by nubs with like, -2 rep power, is so awesome.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> So you would be ok with Cena/Funaki?


Funaki is a jobber. Your just throwing random names out there. Khali is actually a top star with how he has been pushed.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Thats a different story neither would deserve to be in the picture while this feud Cena is in will make him look stronger in the outcome.


It's not a different story; you said the feud is good because it's fresh, which is implying that you'd rather have a fresh/new feud than a quality one.



> Khali is actually a top star with how he has been pushed.


:lmao

He's not a top star, but I get what you're saying...although it still makes sense in according to what you said earlier. DC is just asking you, like I did, if you'd enjoy Cena/Funaki because it's never been done.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alex Wright is on my TV


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Khali has never main evented a PPV and has only competed at 3 so tell me how he is a "star".


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> It's not a different story; you said the feud is good because it's fresh, which is implying that you'd rather have a fresh/new feud than a quality one.


Why the hell would I mean it like that why would I want Funaki or Viscera in the World Title feud though? Do I have to analyze every single line I say just to get a simple point across?\

Okay... I guess I already did get my point across. I got to go anyways.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Why the hell would I mean it like that why would I want Funaki or Viscera in the World Title feud though? Do I have to analyze every single line I say just to get a simple point across?


I didn't say you wanted either of them in a World Title feud. Don't get pissy with me. All you said was that Khali/Cena is gonna be good because it's fresh, so I and DC pointed out with our statements that freshness doesn't matter at times, with this being one of those times. HBK/Cena may have been going stale, but it was still quality, and definitely better than the other option (that option being Khali/Cena).


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

later jax


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I should make a youtube shoot about this whole debacle.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Bill & Doug will have a field day with this one.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Bill & Doug will have a field day with this one.


They fucking should. This is the equivalent of Kurgan being pushed to feud with Austin in 98.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I should make a youtube shoot about this whole debacle.


do it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I should make a youtube shoot about this whole debacle.


Don't lower yourself to that standard.

let rvdtito deal with it. Between this and Vince winning the ECW title, they've got plenty of material.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am glad I wasn't watching wrestling then to remember that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't lower yourself to that standard.
> 
> let rvdtito deal with it. Between this and Vince winning the ECW title, they've got plenty of material.


Their next video may be longer then the average episode of iMPACT.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

No way somebody just compared Austin to Cena


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I don't believe the story of Kennedy cashing in the MITB during WM at all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> No way somebody just compared Austin to Cena


If you are referring to me, I didn't. I compared Khali to Kurgan. Austin just happened to be champ at the time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I need to watch some good wrestling now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jesus fucking Christ the WWE makes some dumb decisions.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If you are referring to me, I didn't. I compared Khali to Kurgan. Austin just happened to be champ at the time.


Calm down.


I don't take WWE serious anymore. You shouldn't either


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I shall be acquiring Wrestlemania 19 DVD within in a matter of days


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Calm down.
> 
> 
> I don't take WWE serious anymore. You shouldn't either


I've been enjoying it for like four months though. 

:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I've been enjoying it for like four months though.
> 
> :$


So have I.


Now that it's over. Go buy the Clash set.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - I liked the Edge vs. Orton match on tonight's Raw.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Edge and Orton did put on a great match.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - I liked the Edge vs. Orton match on tonight's Raw.


so did I


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> So have I.
> 
> 
> Now that it's over. Go buy the Raw 2000 set.


K.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> K.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching Scott Hall vs. Lex Luger~!!!1


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm watching Scott Hall vs. Lex Luger~!!!1


Drugs on a pole?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nitemare just posted.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Nitemare has made a rare appearence.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

COTC VI = ratings


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

there is a rant with my name mentioned


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Nitemare VS Rajah = Ratings (hint, hint, Monty)


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

truth watching raw.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Despite Nitemare being a one-of-a-kind asshole (or, seems to be when he's on here at least), he really was an amazing admin. This site ran smoothly and the morons were dealt with. He explained to me the mehtod to his madness when he modded me, and it made so much sense. The guy's mad smart.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He really did keep this place in good condition.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I truly believe that MNMItOnTheScene or whatever the hell his name is will kill himself if Johnny Nitro is released from the WWE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Dr. Death Steve Williams.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fuck Create a Wrestler.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He wanted them to sell autographed fur coats :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Fuck Create a Wrestler.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

just got back from the movies I seen the condemned I loved it fucking great movie.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Hey all


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

truth have not seen the condemned.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Random indy dude.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> just got back from the movies I seen the condemned I loved it fucking great movie.


I heard that movie was bad


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Random indy dude.


Cloudy?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Cloudy?


Cloudy > Mick Foley


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Fuck Dr. Death Steve Williams.


WHAT?! Dr. Death is awesome!

Truth- Trading PM's with Nitemare.

Truth- rvdtito's next video should just be 5 minutes of them holding up a piece of paper thread reads "CENA VS KHALI".


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I watched Raw.

Sup?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I watched Raw.
> 
> Sup?


truth: so did I


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I heard that movie was bad


from who? I taught it was really good so did my nephew who went with me.


I missed raw was it good?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cena vs. Khali = less ratings than TN....nah.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cali's latest fad is mega-gay.

That's right....mega.

Alex Wright > You. Bitches!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> from who? I taught it was really good so did my nephew who went with me.



critics and random white people


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cena vs. Khali = less ratings than TN....nah.


The WWE wouldn't be pulling shit like this if that was a threat.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Cali's latest fad is mega-gay.
> 
> That's right....mega.
> 
> Alex Wright > You. Bitches!


I mark for Alex Wright


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Berlyn. 

Dah. :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Truth- Trading PM's with Nitemare.


Talking to Lee  So how is that bastard?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - If Paul Burchill or CM Punk cameout to confront Cena, I'da marked like a schoolgirl bitch. Swur.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The WWE wouldn't be pulling shit like this if that was a threat.


True. This is honestly a perfect chance for TNA to gain new fans and what not. They'll screw it up though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> True. This is honestly a perfect chance for TNA to gain new fans and what not. They'll screw it up though.


They'll probably book a dog collar on a pole match as their next main event.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> They'll probably book a dog collar on a pole match as their next main event.


Sting vs. Angle vs. Christian is the next main event, if booked right it could do well. 

Based on the spoilers, there's only 1 gimmick match at the upcoming PPV and the gimmick actually makes sense. Of course the spoilers don't really include backstage/taped segments.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Rick Flair


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for Rick Flair


don't we all


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sting vs. Angle vs. Christian is the next main event, if booked right it could do well.
> 
> Based on the spoilers, there's only 1 gimmick match at the upcoming PPV and the gimmick actually makes sense. Of course the spoilers don't really include backstage/taped segments.


Put up some spoiler tags, and post what it is, please.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for Rick Flair


me too. :agree: 



Have you seen the condemned? I seen it today it was great.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Nas did u get the pm i sent you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> me too. :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the condemned? I seen it today it was great.


Nah :sad:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> critics and random white people


don't listen to white people. :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Red Scare is going to job to me, next week on WWF. Hot shit.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

knightmace said:


> Hey Nas did u get the pm i sent you?


Yeah I did what was asked too.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Remember when NCIH was a relevant member?




Me neither.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> don't listen to white people. :no:


their too untrustworthy


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm suprised by the lack of anti-Khali threads in the Raw section


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- I'm suprised by the lack of anti-Khali threads in the Raw section


Because my post a few pages back said it all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> their too untrustworthy


We use proper grammar though.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> We use proper grammar though.


that's not a good thing


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> that's not a good thing


It is when you need people to take you seriously.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> that's not a good thing


It is when you're trying to understand people.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> that's not a good thing


:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

white people are attacking RUN!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Remember when NCIH was a relevant member?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harsh some.

I can't say I like Rihanna's new song, Umbrella:sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> It is when you need people to take you seriously.



I guess that's why George Bush is popular & Vince is one of the most respected men on earth



NastyNas said:


> white people are attacking RUN!


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I guess that's why George Bush is popular & Vince is one of the most respected men on earth


And you still have no charisma :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I guess that's why George Bush is popular & Vince is one of the most respected men on earth


WTF?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And you still have no charisma :hb



:sad: 

I need to stop talking to KIF, I lost all my charisma ever since


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I guess that's why George Bush is popular & Vince is one of the most respected men on earth



Popular? His approval rating is a little over 30%


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I guess that's why George Bush is popular & Vince is one of the most respected men on earth
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


WTF?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He was being sarcastic. He was trying to disprove that correct grammar usage means people take you seriously.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Popular? His approval rating is a little over 30%


I'm trying to figure out if he's being sarcastic or not but on the other hand, Vince is respected.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm getting jumped Nas HELP


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> :sad:
> 
> I need to stop talking to KIF, I lost all my charisma ever since


You never had any, we were just being nice and not telling you.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You never had any, we were just being nice and not telling you.



:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

PWTorch said:


> Now it's Randy Orton who's out cold. Anyone seen Tully & Arn? Ole? Barry? J.J.?


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

In a last minute decision I deleted 86% of the stuff on my computer


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I still find it humorous that there were a few people in the discussion thread that seriously thought that the 'culprit' was Jericho.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I still find it humorous that there were a few people in the discussion thread that seriously thought that the 'culprit' was Jericho.


It should have been if they were going to hype it up that much.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Still watching Flair/Steamboat


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to do a big ass Tupac megapost next week


but now night night


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching COTC XVII



> Tommy Rich vs. Big Josh
> 
> Firebreaker Chip vs. Bobby Eaton
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Today was fucked.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Evolution said:


> Truth: Today was fucked.


Why's that?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Stupid arguments with people over stupid things. Just annoying sometimes.

Truth: Listening to 30 Seconds to Mars :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You are the Last Dragon, You posses the power of the glow (of the glow)


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

PN News = no ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rajah put a ™ on Nitemare's name:lmao


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - I'm here. Hi everyone.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Rajah put a ™ on Nitemare's name:lmao


You only just noticed?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> You only just noticed?


Nah


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Big text is BIIIIIGGGG


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder if people would get annoyed at my formating if I posted like this. Seeing as how it's all the rage to formate the text and everything.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^I'd mark out 


About to watch Cactus Jack vs. Van Hammer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MNMItTeamOnScene said:


> People loved Big Show, but they hate Khali.
> 
> Something tells me this has to do with the color of his skin, not playing the race card or anything, but something is telling me that.


Wow.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL i remember when Kane & Big Show tried to Mat Wrestle...it was interesting. LOL


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It was better than any Diva match I have ever seen.

Mainly because it was just funny.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Wow.


wow indeed. It certainly has nothing to do with the fact that Show busted his ass and had an ability to make his opponents look good when he needed to, and that Khali works matches that last less than 3 minutes and no sells almost everything.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Isn't Show supposed top be coming back for a match against Hogan?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - I might get to see Kennedy win a title at WM 24 live


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kennedy isn't cashing in at WM 24, foo's. He's a heel, it's to throw the champions off their game and not expect anything.



> wow indeed. It certainly has nothing to do with the fact that Show busted his ass and had an ability to make his opponents look good when he needed to, and that Khali works matches that last less than 3 minutes and no sells almost everything.


Show is pretty charismatic too.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

hey my Canadian friend are you or have you seen the condemned? I just seen it today I loved it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> hey my Canadian friend are you or have you seen the condemned? I just seen it today I loved it.


Nah, I haven't seen it yet. I probably will but I don't know if I should see it in theatres or just rent it later.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the Terry Funk/Ric Flair I Quit match 



> Isn't Show supposed top be coming back for a match against Hogan?


It already happened


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

When? 

I can't see the condemed, we don't get it out here


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MOTYC


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> When?
> 
> I can't see the condemed, we don't get it out here


Last Friday


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Just supposing that wrestling wasn't scripted for a second, cashing in Money In The Bank at a WrestleMania is the dumbest move ever, seeing as there's no security in doing it and you could just get beat by the person who won the next MITB that night. At least any other time you're guaranteed to walk out of the arena with the title.

That's why I honestly don't see Kennedy cashing in at WM 24, they'll not build him up as being that stupid.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Hopefully Kennedy isn't the first MITB winner to lose.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Just supposing that wrestling wasn't scripted for a second, cashing in Money In The Bank at a WrestleMania is the dumbest move ever, seeing as there's no security in doing it and you could just get beat by the person who won the next MITB that night. At least any other time you're guaranteed to walk out of the arena with the title.
> 
> That's why I honestly don't see Kennedy cashing in at WM 24, they'll not build him up as being that stupid.


He'll cash it in at WM right after Cena makes Taker tap.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's not on WWE.com


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> He'll cash it in at WM right after Cena makes Taker tap.


Haha. Cena's the only person I could ever see ending Taker's streak, but I still think he'll go undefeated.



> It's not on WWE.com


What, the MITB thing? It was there.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Nah the Big Show/Hogan thing.

I'm confused.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Hopefully Kennedy isn't the first MITB winner to lose.


Why not? It would make the MITB contract much more unpredictable and it'd be fucking funny.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I suppose. Honestly I wanted to see RVD lose last year.

Question: Is Cena's spinner belt permanent now? I thought it was shit that it was the WWE championship belt in SvR 2007.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, it'd be funny to see RVD win the title and not Kennedy.

:side:



> Question: Is Cena's spinner belt permanent now? I thought it was shit that it was the WWE championship belt in SvR 2007.


You had both belts in last year. You didn't know that? :side:

It's permanent until Cena is out of the title picture, which by my calculations will be.....never.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Could you imagine this board after it?

EDIT: Especially if he lost to Cena.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd laugh, and I hate RVD and I believe it or not, I don't hate Kennedy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I really don't see what would be funny about it. 

Oh well, if he loses it, he wins later. Everyone knows he's going to win the title eventually anyways, it'll just take longer that way.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Well it will probably take a while anyway, they always seem to take forever to cash it in.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I really don't see what would be funny about it.
> 
> Oh well, if he loses it, he wins later. Everyone knows he's going to win the title eventually anyways, it'll just take longer that way.


I imagine you would get rather upset pyro so of course you wouldn't think it's funny. Regardless I do think Kennedy is a surefire future champion with the next year or two so if he did lose his MITB opportunity oh well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Well it will probably take a while anyway, they always seem to take forever to cash it in.


That's only because people are waiting in anticipation for them to cash it in. A year's not a REALLY long time if you really think about it, but people just want to see it cashed in...especially when you consider that all 3 winners are pretty popular.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I just can't stand them walking around with the breifcase for 6 months. If you think about it, they don't need to have the contract in their hand 24/7 for it to still be valid.

I know it is symbolic and there is probably nothing in the suitcase. But it's still annoying.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: If Kennedy cashes it in at WM24, the winner of the MITB match that night will challenge him if and when he wins.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: If Kennedy cashes it in at WM24, the winner of the MITB match that night will challenge him if and when he wins.


I'd mark out


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/booker/335101-tna-rise-fame-3.html#post4046898 Finally got my first show up


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Just ate a soyburger and it wasn't half bad.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> I just can't stand them walking around with the breifcase for 6 months. If you think about it, they don't need to have the contract in their hand 24/7 for it to still be valid.
> 
> I know it is symbolic and there is probably nothing in the suitcase. But it's still annoying.


I'm waiting for Kennedy to crack it on someone's head. 

It's gotta happen sometime, Edge did it and RVD did the Van Terminator with it. They carry it around because eventually it's a weapon and story wise, if somebody attacks you and you have it with you...well, you're at an advantage if you have it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SPOILER - WrestleMania 24 Money In The Bank winner


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

If Ken Kennedy would Do the "jeff Hardy Entrance Dance" When He Wins The WHC id mark out.


----------



## Bocob (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - Getting offline now. Bye


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm waiting for Kennedy to crack it on someone's head.
> 
> It's gotta happen sometime, Edge did it and RVD did the Van Terminator with it. They carry it around because eventually it's a weapon and story wise, if somebody attacks you and you have it with you...well, you're at an advantage if you have it.


True... But that's it's only use. He might as well carry around a steel chair. Slightly less symbolic. But still gets the job done.

Spoiler: WM 24 MITB WINNER


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I got hyped over the mystery guy last night.

I thought it was gonna be Joe or HHH or something. But know fuckin Khali. :no:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: If Kennedy cashes it in at WM24, the winner of the MITB match that night will challenge him if and when he wins.


As soon as I saw Raw, that is exactly what I thought too 

Hello everyone, sorry I haven't been on much lately..been quite busy


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Goood night everybody. I'm tired and I have exams tomorrow.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

_*BORED!

*_​


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I should probably do some maths homework.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth *- I wonder why people complain there bored on this. GO OUT AND DO SOMETHING! I guess this is the 'Tell The Truth' thread though.  

Quick question, is Photoshop capable of making quality Banners?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes I believe so.

I want PS CS3 :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Kendrick said:


> *Truth *- I wonder why people complain there bored on this. GO OUT AND DO SOMETHING! I guess this is the 'Tell The Truth' thread though.
> 
> * Quick question, is Photoshop capable of making quality Banners?*


Of course it is.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I personally prefer MS Paint but Photoshop is good too


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sargey said:


> Yes I believe so.
> 
> * I want PS CS3* :$


 It's been posted.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I wonder if Vince knows how much of an idiot he looks in that photo shoot :lmao

Truth - Vince as champ is probably one of the best things to happen in a while, it was so bloody unexpected which hadn't happened in a while before this year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Those Vince photos are the best in the history of photos.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I wonder if Vince knows how much of an idiot he looks in that photo shoot :lmao
> 
> Truth -* Vince as champ is probably one of the best things to happen in a while*, it was so bloody unexpected which hadn't happened in a while before this year.


True!


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

j20 said:


> It's been posted.


I could have guessed, but it would take a year for me to download it with my slow internet 

Mate of mine copied CS2 for me, so I suppose they will do the same for 3. 


Truth - I am off to bed now...hope I get some decent shut-eye tonight


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Showed up the masses.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: MMN is officially un-trademarked


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I wonder if Vince knows how much of an idiot he looks in that photo shoot :lmao
> 
> Truth - Vince as champ is probably one of the best things to happen in a while, it was so bloody unexpected which hadn't happened in a while before this year.


Oh, he knows. :agree: 

That's his intention.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I love Vince, he makes himself look like a complete idiot just for the fans amusement. Vince is pure entertainment. Although I still think him being ECW Champion is a step too far.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

You would.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I wonder if Vince knows how much of an idiot he looks in that photo shoot :lmao
> *
> Truth - Vince as champ is probably one of the best things to happen in a while, it was so bloody unexpected which hadn't happened in a while before this year.*


Thank you!!!

I don't see why people bitch about it so much. From a storyline standpoint it made total sense, even moreso than Umaga or Shane winning the title. Also Vince was WWF champ, whats wrong with him being ECW champ too


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> You would.


RVD should be Champ dammit :cuss: 

:$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Vince is the best ECW champ of all time.



MrMondayNight said:


> RVD should be Champ dammit :cuss:
> 
> :$


Go home!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - On the school's internet and there blocking certain sections of the forum, annoying as hell. Like honestly how the hell is me seeing my User CP or the main page going to hurt anything/anyone? :no:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Dreamers promo they showed on RAW last night was sick Sandman and RVD fucked it up though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vince being champ is awesome. He's so entertaining that I don't care if he has no wrestling skills whatsoever. He's not even champ on one of the 2 important brands. Save like 4 people, ECW is a complete joke.

Besides, worse wrestlers than Vince have held the title like ....CENA!!!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Go home!


I am home  :side:

Truth: I'm just upset that Vince has as many World Title reigns as RVD :$

I get the feeling I'm like the only RVD mark on this forum.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I am home  :side:


I knew you would say that, how boring.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm actually really looking forward to ECW tonight, very strange.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I knew you would say that, how boring.


I'm sorry, next time I'll flame you in a noobish rage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RVD shouldn't be champ.

Nevermind how you feel about his skills or whatever, but we don't even know if he'll be in the company in a year.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

You know what would make the hardcore ECW fans and old school ECW wrestlers lose their minds? *Eric Bischoff as ECW champ*. Sure he aint shit in the ring but the history between Eazy E and the original ECW will make up for that


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> RVD shouldn't be champ.
> 
> Nevermind how you feel about his skills or whatever, but we don't even know if he'll be in the company in a year.


He won't be, nor will all the other old ECW morons, with any luck.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> You know what would make the hardcore ECW fans and old school ECW wrestlers lose their minds? *Eric Bischoff as ECW champ*. Sure he aint shit in the ring but the history between Eazy E and the original ECW will make up for that


That would own.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> You know what would make the hardcore ECW fans and old school ECW wrestlers lose their minds? *Eric Bischoff as ECW champ*. Sure he aint shit in the ring but the history between Eazy E and the original ECW will make up for that


Eric needs to get his ass back on TV.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Kennedy won't cash in his MITB at Mania 24. He's just saying that so all the Champions think they're safe after their matches as they know when Kennedy is using it. Then Kennedy will take them by suprise and cash it in at another time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> He won't be, nor will all the other old ECW morons, with any luck.


Yeah, the originals are all pretty bad. I was about to say Sandman was the worst because he's just an entrance, but at least he has that. Sabu doesn't even have that. Really dull that one is..



> Truth: Kennedy won't cash in his MITB at Mania 24. He's just saying that so all the Champions think they're safe after their matches as they know when Kennedy is using it. Then Kennedy will take them by suprise and cash it in at another time.


We figured that out hours ago.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sabu was kinda watchable in his last run in TNA, but he has been trash in WWE.



MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Kennedy won't cash in his MITB at Mania 24. He's just saying that so all the Champions think they're safe after their matches as they know when Kennedy is using it. Then at sometime, Kennedy will take them by suprise and cash it in at another time.


Who cares? Kennedy although I like him, is boring and has been all year.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I plan on watching Liverpool vs Chelsea tonight, Liverpool will imo win 3-1. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Who cares? Kennedy although I like him, is boring and has been all year.


I care, MITB is one of the best things that happens all year and I wanna see when its cashed in.



> Truth - I plan on watching Liverpool vs Chelsea tonight, Liverpool will imo win 3-1. :side:


:agree:

:side:

Truth: I don't really care for any of the ECW Originals exept RVD. New Breed all the way baby!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kennedy when he was first coming in > Kennedy now, but I by no means find him boring.

He probably is now, and it's just the markness getting to my head, but I find anything he does entertaining.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Kevin Thorn really REALLY stands outs in the New Breed


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Kevin Thorn really REALLY stands outs in the New Breed


I reckon that Burke should beat Thorn down and kick him out the New Breed, as I sort of sacrifice to try and impress CM Punk.

Just get rid of him someway, he just doesn't fit in.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Reading about what happened in last nights Heroes episode, download that later on today for sure. :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Kevin Thorn really REALLY stands outs in the New Breed


I fucking hate everything about him, they should just release him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I reckon that Burke should beat Thorn down and kick him out the New Breed, as I sort of sacrifice to try and impress CM Punk.


I don't think Burke is going to be bothered trying to impress Punk after that kick to the back of the head and the GTS he got last week.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: Im posting from school right now  how is everyone?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

The Monster said:


> Truth - Reading about what happened in last nights Heroes episode, download that later on today for sure. :agree:


Best episode of the series, and that is a fact :agree: . I downloaded it earlier I will make some gifs soon. Hayden needs to hurry up and turn 18 already



> I fucking hate everything about him, they should just release him.


I liked him as Mordeci, has some nice music back then


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Ally, I'm good thanks. How are you doing? 


Pyro™ said:


> I don't think Burke is going to be bothered trying to impress Punk after that kick to the back of the head and the GTS he got last week.


I think he still may, Burke seems like the sort of cowardly heel. Who will try and "impress" Punk and get in his good books. Before eventually fully turning on Punk.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I missed the Carlito/Flair vs TWGTT match last night, oh well.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Hi Ally, I'm good thanks. How are you doing?
> 
> I think he still may, Burke seems like the sort of cowardly heel. Who will try and "impress" Punk and get in his good books. Before eventually fully turning on Punk.


Hey MMN, havent talked to you in ages! I am doing pretty good, just bored in my study hall  How are you?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I liked him as Mordeci, has some nice music back then


I really loved that gimmick, why they trashed it so quickly I'll never understand, it could have been great. I was so looking forward to a feud with Taker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: Im posting from school right now  how is everyone?


Congratulations, you found a computer.



> I think he still may, Burke seems like the sort of cowardly heel. Who will try and "impress" Punk and get in his good books. Before eventually fully turning on Punk.


Nah.

They're fighting over the leadership of the New Breed, and that would send a really bad message to the rest of them, having their leader be such a bitch in front of a member who assaulted him.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Last night showed how awesome Edge is as a heel.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hey MMN, havent talked to you in ages! I am doing pretty good, just bored in my study hall  How are you?


Yeah, long time no see  I'm pretty good. I'm just watching RAW from last night and then I should probably do some work. I've got exams next month :$



Pyro™ said:


> Nah.
> 
> They're fighting over the leadership of the New Breed, and that would send a really bad message to the rest of them, having their leader be such a bitch in front of a member who assaulted him.


To be honest, the whole New Breed is pretty cowardly so I wouldn't be suprised if they all turn into Punk's bitches for a short time.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

PWI said:


> Bobby Lashley is scheduled to be part of tonight's ECW taping in Birmingham, Alabama so his visit to Dr. James Andrews yesterday was simply to check on some nagging shoulder issues and wasn't the result of anything that happened at the Backlash PPV.


Well don't that be all


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I really loved that gimmick, why they trashed it so quickly I'll never understand, it could have been great. I was so looking forward to a feud with Taker.


It was sweet, they should have kept it. 

I read that he was sent back to OVW because his in ring skills weren't solid enough. 3 years later, I watch my television as The Great Khali beats down John Cena and then holds up his WWE title. It's safe to say there was another reason.....


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

6 hours until the boys take thier rightful place in the Final.

Robocrouch, Roadrunner and Captain Fantastic, do us proud!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Best episode of the series, and that is a fact :agree:. I downloaded it earlier I will make some gifs soon. Hayden needs to hurry up and turn 18 already


Damn. 

Truth - So watching that as soon as school finishes and i get home for sure now. :agree:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

They'll start to set up Lashley/Cor Von tonight I hope


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> They'll start to set up Lashley/Cor Von tonight I hope


_
Just call me smooth_ :side:


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Gord, whats that supposed to mean? 

Hey yea, RAW last night was OK (you know I was marking out for Carlito )


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> They'll start to set up Lashley/Cor Von tonight I hope


Maybe, although I just don't see why that feud is happening and how it will be done. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> 6 hours until the boys take thier rightful place in the Final.
> 
> Robocrouch, Roadrunner and Captain Fantastic, do us proud!


Don't forget Dirk "Diggler" Kuyt. He works fucking hard 

I think we have a chance tonight, although I'm not hugely confident.

Truth: I think the Cor Von/Lashley feud will happen, by the New Breed saying Lashley isn't the only powerhouse on ECW, and that Cor Von could beat him.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> _
> Just call me smooth_ :side:


I'm starting to like his music now :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Truth - I missed the Carlito/Flair vs TWGTT match last night, oh well.


I missed most of it, I started watching Houston vs. Utah instead and flip back to see how Cena and Micheals is dragging on and see that match on.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Finding a free PC at school is annoying as hell, people do nothing at all on the PC but play games. And when asked to more they don't. :no: Oh well i'm not doing work at the moment either so like whatever. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Gord, whats that supposed to mean?
> 
> Hey yea, RAW last night was OK (you know I was marking out for Carlito )


It means you need to drag yourself in this thread more often than you've been doing. 

Truth ~ Lashley getting the Pounce would equal ratings.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I'm starting to like his music now :$


About Damn time *****


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pfft, "Roadrunner" Dirk Kuyt > Dirk "Diggler" Kuyt

I am confident. We always play well at home and they are missing Ballack, Essien, Carvalho and Schevchenko. As long as Crouch starts with Roadrunner and Captain Marvel gets a place along the pitch behind them, we should beat 'em.

Americans > Russians...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Nothing will be more funny than seeing Lashley getting pinned by Vince for the 3 count, nothing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> I am confident. We always play well at home and they are missing Ballack, *Essien*, Carvalho and Schevchenko. As long as Crouch starts with Roadrunner and Captain Marvel gets a place along the pitch behind them, we should beat 'em.


Essien is playing isn't he?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Only 30 minutes until school finishes, 15-20 minutes to get home. 5-10 to get the PC turned on and load up Heroes. so in an hour or so i'll be watching Heroes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Essien is playing isn't he?


Yeah at the back.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> It means you need to drag yourself in this thread more often than you've been doing.
> 
> Truth ~ Lashley getting the Pounce would equal ratings.


 Aww, I will try more. Ive just been pretty busy but I do miss talking to you guys! <3



> Truth - Finding a free PC at school is annoying as hell, people do nothing at all on the PC but play games. And when asked to more they don't. Oh well i'm not doing work at the moment either so like whatever.


LOL im in my friends accounting class, which is in a computer lab since I have a study hall so I am just not doing much of anything  I was playing a game too and the teacher didnt even care haha. Im surprised WF isnt blocked! If I dont post for a while you know i probably had to go, just as a head up


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah at the back.


Crouch is gonna take him out tonight. He is a monster in the air.

:side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I think they'll hold off on building up Lashley/Monty for a while it's rumored for One night stand 07 if I'm not mistaken. I could see Lashley and Vince having a match at Judgement Day with Lashley getting the belt back.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Aww, I will try more. Ive just been pretty busy but I do miss talking to you guys! <3


o

That's understandable. Gotta worry about life more than the Internet. Just keep trying.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I think they'll hold off on building up Lashley/Monty for a while it's rumored for One night stand 07 if I'm not mistaken. I could see Lashley and Vince having a match at Judgement Day with Lashley getting the belt back.


Yeah that's what I expect. I just wish the monster Push Lashley is getting would stop.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Crouch is gonna take him out tonight. He is a monster in the air.
> 
> :side:


HOORAH!


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> o
> 
> That's understandable. Gotta worry about life more than the Internet. Just keep trying.



Yea 

But I miss talking to you 

truth: I have to go to french in 20 minutes... gross


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> HOORAH!


Indeed.

Truth: Lashley and Cena should tag team. They'd be the most unstoppable team ever.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I just felt the need to post this. This GIF should be the only exemption to sig rules.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> LOL im in my friends accounting class, which is in a computer lab since I have a study hall so I am just not doing much of anything  I was playing a game too and the teacher didnt even care haha. Im surprised WF isnt blocked! If I dont post for a while you know i probably had to go, just as a head up


LOL. Well WF main page and my User CP is blocked as well as the WOW/Celeb Sections. And the school blocks games as well, so trying to find a website were games are on it that isn't blocked by the school is like so damn hard and annoying. :no:

Truth - I just found a free PC, and i ain't moving. Hard to get one in the first place so why the fuck should i move for someone in a younger year then me?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Woah servers are too good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Yea
> 
> But I miss talking to you
> 
> truth: I have to go to french in 20 minutes... gross




Ughh, I hate that class. Never did well in it.

Truth ~ I'm expecting the ratings for ECW tonight to be up a little. Say what you will about Vince, but whether it's positive or negative the one thing he does well is get people talking. I'm sure this will at least be the highest rated episode since the rebirth since it was such a shocker to most fans.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Steve, that gif is godly. But still:

Maradona's goal > Messi's goal


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Back from the gym.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Steve, that gif is godly. But still:
> 
> Maradona's goal > Messi's goal


The moment was better but as for the goal its a real tough one. Maradona beat most players with pace but Messi rounded some challenges. I'll call it a tie :side:

Truth - Nothing will ever beat Henry's goal against Spurs in 2003 :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I thought Lashley was injured?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Being injured suggests mortality. Bobby Lashley is no mere mortal.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I should study for my Economics Test, but that would take work I'll just wing it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> The moment was better but as for the goal its a real tough one. Maradona beat most players with pace but Messi rounded some challenges. I'll call it a tie :side:
> 
> Truth - Nothing will ever beat Henry's goal against Spurs in 2003 :side:


If anything Messi's was more about pace. Maradona's was more about pure skill. Plus Maradona seemed to know what he was gonna do before he did it. Messi just reacted to what was going on around him and used his pace.

Although, Gerrard's goal against Olympiakos is better :agree:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Looking at some games that I can get for the Wii.

Almost 2 & a half more weeks. Then I'll be finished with the savings.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> If anything Messi's was more about pace. Maradona's was more about pure skill. Plus Maradona seemed to know what he was gonna do before he did it. Messi just reacted to what was going on around him and used his pace.


The turn was excellent but Maradona didn't have to dodge any real challenges like Messi did.

Truth - I'm in full support of Liverpool tonight. A United v Liverpool Final will be super awesome.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Ughh, I hate that class. Never did well in it.
> 
> Truth ~ I'm expecting the ratings for ECW tonight to be up a little. Say what you will about Vince, but whether it's positive or negative the one thing he does well is get people talking. I'm sure this will at least be the highest rated episode since the rebirth since it was such a shocker to most fans.


Didn't the first ECW do a 2.3? I doubt they'll jump a whole point, but i think you're right, this will at least draw some more viewers.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Looking at some games that I can get for the Wii.


Red Steel, Godfather Black hand, Dragonball Budokai Tenkaichi


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I'm in full support of Liverpool tonight. A United v Liverpool Final will be super awesome.


Only if Liverpool win, I couldn't take losing to UTd in the final :$

Truth: Gotta head off now, later all


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Being injured suggests mortality. Bobby Lashley is no mere mortal.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Utd get past Milan, then they should win in the final. The Milan game is much harder than facing either Liverpool or Chelsea.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I wouldn't be so sure. You never know what your going to get when playing Liverpool in Europe. Be afraid, be very afraid :side:

Truth - If I was a United fan I'd be hoping Chelsea beat Liverpool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

With Liverpools form in Europe, it would be the harder game for sure.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W22Vjb2japY&mode=related&search=


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W22Vjb2japY&mode=related&search=


HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Midgets scare me. Powerful tiny fists :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Having to go to school in a few = no ratings.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

gonna try and catch up with Heros this week, only upto episode 9. :$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi people.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL i just watched Royal rumble 2006...
*
Lilian Garcia-*The last man standing will be the winner of the Royal *Rumbrer*
...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I've never seen Heroes.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: You're mising out because it is a great show.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Haha, I'm watching Jerry right now. Well, actually it's over now .

Does this thread lag for anyone?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Playing football in the park tonight before watching Liverpool vs. Chelsea.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Well looking forward to the footy tonight.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just watched Some Of The Rocks Interviews

*The Rock-*COach Whos your fav.?
*The Coach-*Bry Mnlow
*The Rock-*WHO?!
*The Coach*-actually, i like Barry Manilow..Rock.
*The Rock-*Barry Manilow?! well the rock understands that...

Ect.. great interview!:side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Well looking forward to the footy tonight.


Who do you support?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

I just read on Gerweck that Undertaker is suffering from Torn Bicep Tendon So much for his long reign. I really hope the strap doesn't get put on Batista again.



> - Mike Johnson is reporting that The Undertaker has a torn bicep tendon and is scheduled to see a doctor today to examine the injury.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I guess it might mean Kennedy cashing in his contract sooner rather than later, but I have no real need to see Kennedy/Taker again.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

DavidEFC said:


> I just read on Gerweck that Undertaker is suffering from Torn Bicep Tendon So much for his long reign. I really hope the strap doesn't get put on Batista again.


 Ugh..... 

Kennedy to cash In at Judgement day?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

DavidEFC said:


> I just read on Gerweck that Undertaker is suffering from Torn Bicep Tendon So much for his long reign. I really hope the strap doesn't get put on Batista again.


Time for the annoucement on SD that he has injured it and Kennedy's music hits and he cashes in MITB. Therefore Undertaker has to compete Kennedy works on the leg all match and maybe makes him submit or just pins him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kennedy doesn't really deserve to become champ anytime soon, plus on his current booking it would be retarded for him to be champ.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

POD said:


> Time for the annoucement on SD that he has injured it and Kennedy's music hits and he cashes in MITB. Therefore Undertaker has to compete Kennedy works on the leg all match and maybe makes him submit or just pins him.


Isn't the bicep in the general area of the arm, so working on the leg would not be the most sound plan, unless... he slaps on the patented armbar.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Just watched Episode 20 of Heroes, best episode yet. :agree:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Of the Fujiwar variety.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> Isn't the bicep in the general area of the arm, so working on the leg would not be the most sound plan, unless... he slaps on the patented armbar.


My bad , Its been a long day in college .


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Kennedy doesn't really deserve to become champ anytime soon, plus on his current booking it would be retarded for him to be champ.


Considering I just heard you say Burke and Punk should be ECW champ, Doesnt mean much to me.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Going to log off now, bye everyone.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Considering I just heard you say Burke and Punk should be ECW champ, Doesnt mean much to me.


I don't understand that logic at all. Kennedy is great, but his booking this year has been really odd/stupid/shit for a guy that is meant to be the future of the company, any idiot can see that.

Burke and more so Punk are two of the best talents on the ECW roster, wanting them to be champ over a moron like Lashley just makes sense.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I lesson in half an hour.

Bye Jon.

Edit: I know his booking has been bad ever since The Undertaker feud ended. I just think he is more equipt to hold a title than either Burke or Punk(His face booking was pretty bad imo). Had no character I hope they run with him taking the leader spot in the New Breed I really do.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

POD said:


> My bad , Its been a long day in college .


It happens from time to time.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

j20 said:


> Who do you support?


I'm a neutral so i don't mind who wins, hoping for a good gane, i'm partial to United and Arsenal.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> I'm a neutral so i don't mind who wins, hoping for a good gane, i'm partial to United and Arsenal.


Thats kinda unusual someone who likes _both_ Arsenal and Utd :shocked:.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Truth - I lesson in half an hour.
> 
> Bye Jon.
> 
> Edit: I know his booking has been bad ever since The Undertaker feud ended. I just think he is more equipt to hold a title than either Burke or Punk(His face booking was pretty bad imo). Had no character I hope they run with him taking the leader spot in the New Breed I really do.


The ECW title is a midcard title in my eyes so both are more than good enough and ready to hold it, it's not like I'm saying I want Punk to be WWE Champ.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

POD said:


> Thats kinda unusual someone who likes _both_ Arsenal and Utd :shocked:.


I'm a United fan, but i can't help but respect Wenger and Henry, i enjoy watching Arsenal and am a fan of a load of their players.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> The ECW title is a midcard title in my eyes so both are more than good enough and ready to hold it, it's not like I'm saying I want Punk to be WWE Champ.


I suppose it is really, Thats probably why there is hardly any chance Kennedy will cash it in for the ECW title. I dont see why Kennedy wasnt at Backlash. Should have had him and Finlay go at it.

^ GD to hear .


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

POD said:


> Considering I just heard you say Burke and Punk should be ECW champ, Doesnt mean much to me.


There's a big difference between the ECW Championship and the WWE Championship. But if Taker cannot continue, there will be no choice but to put it on one of Kennedy or Batista, with maybe Finlay or Booker as outside chances. If Taker has to drop it, why not Kennedy.

... Kennedy :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> There's a big difference between the ECW Championship and the WWE Championship. But if Taker cannot continue, there will be no choice but to put it on one of Kennedy or Batista, with maybe Finlay or Booker as outside chances. If Taker has to drop it, why not Kennedy.
> 
> ... Kennedy :side:


I really cant see Finlay with the WHC. I just cant no matter how good he is in the ring I doubt he will get the title. Plus Booker is injured isnt he . It will definatly be Kennedy who gets the title either him or they will revert back to Batista :frustrate.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

POD said:


> Thats kinda unusual someone who likes _both_ Arsenal and Utd :shocked:.


I've seen worse. Try Madrid and Barcelona :no:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I've seen worse. Try Madrid and Barcelona :no:


The worst would be someone who supports the derby teams. Like someone supporting Man Utd and Man City, Liverpool and Everton, Arsenal and Spurs etc.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I've seen worse. Try Madrid and Barcelona :no:


:lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Off now laters.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Hello everyone, I'm finally home from school

Trust: Today makes one year since i've been a member at WF


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Anniversary Ally 

Truth: Really nervous ahead of the Liverpool Vs Chelsea match tonight


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Happy Anniversary Ally
> 
> Truth: Really nervous ahead of the Liverpool Vs Chelsea match tonight


Thanks  it's been a pretty good year


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Thanks  it's been a pretty good year


Because of me obviously  :side:

I only realised I had been here a year about a week after it happened :$


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Because of me obviously  :side:
> 
> I only realised I had been here a year about a week after it happened :$


Yes, thats the reason why 

Aww, well :hb It doesnt matter, being here is something you can still celebrate after the fact


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Happy anniversary.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Happy anniversary.


Thanks  Or were you helping MMN since he missed his?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Yes, thats the reason why
> 
> Aww, well :hb It doesnt matter, being here is something you can still celebrate after the fact


Thanks I appreciate the gesture 

Truth: I use smilies way too much :$


CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Thanks  Or were you helping MMN since he missed his?


Probably both


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Thanks I appreciate the gesture
> 
> Truth: I use smilies way too much :$


You're welcome 

truth: I do too, but I always have and I know it can get annoying but I feel like if I don't end a sentence then one then someone might not know how to read it the way I mean it... sooo, smileys = greatness


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Trust: Today makes one year since i've been a member at WF


Congrats.









MMN ...























:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** doesn't appreciate greatness when he sees it :no:

Man you used to be cool :side:


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 

truth: I have no idea how much rep power I have right now! Last time I checked it was 15 but that was before the new point system turned over, so now I have no idea!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: I just got this pm.



> I hope i don't appear rude but can u send me ur maryse video in your sig and will donate 250 points plus i won't even use it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth: I just got this pm.


This smilie comes to mind:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What's wrong with that? :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> This smilie comes to mind:


It certainly does.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Two great things have happen since I woke up.

1. Happy Anniversary Ally

2. MoveMent got banned

:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MoveMent got banned?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Two great things have happen since I woke up.
> 
> 1. Happy Anniversary Ally
> 
> ...


Ratings.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Two great things have happen since I woke up.
> 
> 1. Happy Anniversary Ally
> 
> ...




wooo... I'm on your great things list  Thanks  <3


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: She is the most useless diva on the roster.

Edit: What did Movement do?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> MoveMent got banned


ballin


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: She is the most useless diva on the roster.
> 
> Edit: What did Movement do?


Meh, she's hot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Are Maryse's new playboy pics any good, I haven't seen them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Are Maryse's new playboy pics any good, I haven't seen them.


They are the exact same as her old ones. They just republished them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Not suprising. What did Movement do? 


CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Thanks  Or were you helping MMN since he missed his?


Nah. I'm not sure if he deserves such treatment.:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nah. I'm not sure if he deserves such treatment.:side:


:ns

I wouldn't get this abuse if I was a girl :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> They are the exact same as her old ones. They just republished them.


How silly. She's such a boring blonde bitch anyways.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Slick banned Movement for flaming in the Raw Discussion thread.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Role Model said:


> How silly. She's such a boring blonde bitch anyways.


You are the first person to say anything about her since I got my sig. I was hoping for Brye treatment to be honest.

EDIT: Wait, Andrew said something, nvm.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Not suprising. What did Movement do?
> 
> Nah. I'm not sure if he deserves such treatment.:side:


OHHH snap  

truth: One time I was banned... for about 2 seconds


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> You are the first person to say anything about her since I got my sig. I was hoping for Brye treatment to be honest.


She's just worthless. Ashley is ugly and worthless.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ally banned.:shocked:


MrMondayNight said:


> :ns
> 
> I wouldn't get this abuse if I was a girl :side:


M---a---y---b---e.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Slick banned Movement for flaming in the Raw Discussion thread.


:lmao!!!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am guessing it is just a temp ban though.

Oh and Role Model is it possible for you to close the RVD rate a wrestler, since it is old now and there is no point in people posting in it anymore?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> She's just worthless. Ashley is ugly and worthless.


Plus you know Ashley's a dude.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Oh and Role Model is it possible for you to close the RVD rate a wrestler, since it is old now and there is no point in people posting in it anymore?


NO.

I've got to go to do some work before the footie starts. I'm sure my return will be eagerly anticipated


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DDMac said:


> She's just worthless. Ashley is ugly and worthless.


True.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ally banned.:shocked:


It was just a misunderstanding... I think that David did it  But it was just a joke of course. I would never get banned... right guys?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> It was just a misunderstanding... I think that David did it  But it was just a joke of course. I would never get banned... right guys?


If Carlito gets fired, you should be banned as well. :gun:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> I am guessing it is just a temp ban though.
> 
> Oh and Role Model is it possible for you to close the RVD rate a wrestler, since it is old now and there is no point in people posting in it anymore?


It's just temp but he's on a short leash now considering this is his 2nd ban in a short time and I just warned him this past weekend for spamming.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> If Carlito gets fired, you should be banned as well. :gun:


  

truth: I think just posting smileys counts as spamming, therefor a reason for my lame truth statement.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> If Carlito gets fired, you should be banned as well. :gun:


Nah, that won't happen. Did you see how good his heel turn was last night?


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Nah, that won't happen. Did you see how good his heel turn was last night?


I saw   

I was pretty much marking out like hell because as most of you know... I <33333 heel carlito so much more and this is just great 

AND.. last night he wore his purple shorts, and he hasn't done that for a long time  All the signs were there, beside the obvious behavior wise  

truth: I wish he spit his apple in Ric Flairs face... and Torries! :evil:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CarlitoCabanagirl said:


> truth: I think just posting smileys counts as spamming, therefor a reason for my lame truth statement.


You could always rejoin with another name. Just act different and don't post any smileys:side:


J_MeRCe™ said:


> Nah, that won't happen. Did you see how good his heel turn was last night?


That had to be the worse heel turn of the year. They should of had him totally destroy Flair.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WWE screwed up Carlito's heel turn. But it was funny to watch.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You could always rejoin with another name. Just act different and don't post any smileys:side:
> That had to be the worse heel turn of the year. They should of had him totally destroy Flair.


pft.... 

Truth: Yea, it could have been better but at least it happened, and thats all I care about


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> You could always rejoin with another name. Just act different and don't post any smileys:side:
> That had to be the worse heel turn of the year. They should of had him totally destroy Flair.


You know how I feel about his heel turn, we discussed it last night.

The statement WWE made in my eyes, is "You can go heel, and tag with Kenny on heat". I was so disappointed, being a Carlito fan :$. 

Were you actually satisfied with his turn Ally?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WWE have been doing so much right lately, but they really fucked that up.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

If that wasn't a message to Carlito, nothing is. Can't even beat up Flair with a head start...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> If that wasn't a message to Carlito, nothing is. Can't even beat up Flair with a head start...


Yeah, but he's Ric Flair.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight said I'm as mean as Mac.:$

Flair will beat Carlito. And I will laugh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, but he's Ric Flair.


The fucking Nature Boy. Wooo!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> MrMondayNight said I'm as mean as Mac.:$
> 
> Flair will beat Carlito. And I will laugh.


Probably.

And like I said, Carlito will start a heat tag team with Kenny.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, but he's Ric Flair.


You have a point. If Carlito can't beat Khali, he shouldn't have tried his hand with Flair.


Liner said:


> MrMondayNight said I'm as mean as Mac.


 Thats not even possible. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Probably.
> 
> And like I said, Carlito will start a heat tag team with Kenny.


Is that where Kenny is?

I remember they tried to push him and then he just vanished.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is that where Kenny is?
> 
> I remember they tried to push him and then he just vanished.


He's only like 20 years old, he'll be back.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Nitro's "mean streak" push lasted all of one week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is that where Kenny is?
> 
> I remember they tried to push him and then he just vanished.


He appeared last night!! In the Orton laid out segment.

But yeah, I think he's on heat.

He'll be back though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO That push was great for Nitro while it lasted.


DDMac said:


> You have a point. If Carlito can't beat Khali, he shouldn't have tried his hand with Flair.
> Thats not even possible. :side:


You're that mean? Oh, well that explains a few things...:side:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

WCW, do you know what year of Nitro was that in your avatar? :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He's only like 20 years old, he'll be back.


No doubt but it was just weird. One second he's feuding with Flair and seemingly on his way to at least the IC title and the next second he's gone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> WCW, do you know what year of Nitro was that in your avatar? :lmao


I'm 99% sure it was in 98.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm curious as to who the Italian guy will defend against next week. I'm guessing Masters right now. Didn't he win his last match. I can't see it being Nitro now.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

> You know how I feel about his heel turn, we discussed it last night.
> 
> The statement WWE made in my eyes, is "You can go heel, and tag with Kenny on heat". I was so disappointed, being a Carlito fan .
> 
> Were you actually satisfied with his turn Ally?


I just wanted him to be heel. You guys make it out to have been done so bad, but honestly, him as a face sucked worse and I would rather him make the transition no matter how awful it was done.

I don't think he would tag with Kenny, Carlito has made it known how he wnats to be in the WWE and if he keeps on getting shafted then he will go back to wrestle in WWC or go to elsewhere. But who am I to say


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Vince wants to restart Chris Masters push for some reason so it wouldn't surprise me if he got a IC title run.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I'm curious as to who the Italian guy will defend against next week. I'm guessing Masters right now. Didn't he win his last match. I can't see it being Nitro now.


He's going to wrestle another fan.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Movement got banned?

White guys just cant catch a break.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Masters, Kenny, Carlito can all be released for all I care.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Movement got banned?
> 
> White guys just cant catch a break.


I could have sworn he was black...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Masters, Kenny, Carlito can all be released for all I care.


*T-N-A! T-N-A!*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> I just wanted him to be heel. You guys make it out to have been done so bad, but honestly, him as a face sucked worse and I would rather him make the transition no matter how awful it was done.
> 
> I don't think he would tag with Kenny, Carlito has made it known how he wnats to be in the WWE and if he keeps on getting shafted then he will go back to wrestle in WWC or go to elsewhere. But who am I to say


Yeah, heel is good, but the turn could have been better ie. coming out looking strong for one night instead of weak. I'm happy that he is heel though. Hopefully he sticks about on Raw, I'm not so sure though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *T-N-A! T-N-A!*


And Joe will job to them all.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Yeah, heel is good, but the turn could have been better ie. coming out looking strong for one night instead of weak. I'm happy that he is heel though. Hopefully he sticks about on Raw, I'm not so sure though.


Though his turn was weak, I thought it was cool by not having Flair lay there wondering what happened. I would have had them go at it until refs/security broke it up.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

I thought Carlito turning heel was good, though I agree with Jason, he should have came off looking better, it was like they were making Flair completely overshadow Carlito's turn.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> And Joe will job to them all.


Wouldn't shock me.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Yeah, heel is good, but the turn could have been better ie. coming out looking strong for one night instead of weak. I'm happy that he is heel though. Hopefully he sticks about on Raw, I'm not so sure though.


Yea, but don't worry  I'm not worried and I'm probably the biggest Carlito mark here  

I hope he stays on RAW too, I always wonder too if they might switch him to another brand and in that case I would not be a happy camper due to dislike of ECW and Smackdown! is hard for me to watch because of the channel its on and because I always work when its on  But rather than a brand change he would probably wrestle for another company, and that would be sad too


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wouldn't shock me.


_*
WE ARE WRESTLING!*_


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I could have sworn he was black...


He's lying. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Yea, but don't worry  I'm not worried and I'm probably the biggest Carlito mark here
> 
> I hope he stays on RAW too, I always wonder too if they might switch him to another brand and in that case I would not be a happy camper due to dislike of ECW and Smackdown! is hard for me to watch because of the channel its on and because I always work when its on  But rather than a brand change he would probably wrestle for another company, and that would be sad too


I still have some hope. He could always come out of this Flair fued on top and then go for the IC title, if a face still has it. 

I don't see him switching shows at this point, not sure the benefits are strong enough.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> He's lying. :side:


He tried to hard :no:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

King of Kings said:


> Though his turn was weak, I thought it was cool by not having Flair lay there wondering what happened. I would have had them *go at it until refs/security broke it up.*


That would be something perfect for next week on Raw. Carlito should have laid out Flair, he attacked him from behind. They should have lost the match (because of Carlito back crackering flair or something) then have Carlito come back in and lay him out, possibly with a weapon and the apple! Flair would have volunteered to bleed, we all know that. If the WWE gave a crap about Carlito something like this would have happened.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im here.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Changed my sig.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> _*
> WE ARE WRESTLING!*_


*Disclaimer: TNA is in fact, not wrestling. If you falsely believe that TNA is wrestling, you are a moron. TNA is not held responsible for you watch our shitty show and expecting actual wrestling. While watching our shitty show, you should expect short matches, a lot of brawls, and pointless promos. Thank you for supporting TNA.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I am going off for a bit, nice talking to you all and it was fun posting in here for a bit, I haven't done that for a long time!

And thanks to everyone who wished me happy anniversary  <3 <3 <3


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *Disclaimer: TNA is in fact, not wrestling. If you falsely believe that TNA is wrestling, you are a moron. TNA is not held responsible for you watch our shitty show and expecting actual wrestling. While watching our shitty show, you should expect short matches, a lot of brawls, and pointless promos. Thank you for supporting TNA.


:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: I am going off for a bit, nice talking to you all and it was fun posting in here for a bit, I haven't done that for a long time!
> 
> And thanks to everyone who wished me happy anniversary  <3 <3 <3


Later Ally .

Talking Carlito is always fun.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kevin Nash promos ARE WRESTLING!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Batista is getting the WHC back. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Batista is getting the WHC back. :lmao


Ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ratings


He kinda deserves it after his last two PPV outings.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

WCW said:


> Batista is getting the WHC back. :lmao


Is this 100% certain?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> He kinda deserves it after his last two PPV outings.


Only because of Taker, if he did that every month he wouldn't get shat on all the time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Is this 100% certain?


Well, reportedly Taker was injured at Backlash, so I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He kinda deserves it after his last two PPV outings.


Until he starts putting on shitty matches again.

Who the fuck can he feud with on SD if Taker is hurt?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Is this 100% certain?


Taker is injured. Kennedy isn't getting it till Wrestlemania. Who else on SD could get it unless they want to bring Edge over something?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Until he starts putting on shitty matches again.
> 
> Who the fuck can he feud with on SD if Taker is hurt?


Why not a returning Mark Henry?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Until he starts putting on shitty matches again.
> 
> Who the fuck can he feud with on SD if Taker is hurt?


The WWE kinda fucked themselves over by having Kennedy say he's not challenging until Wrestlemania. They're going to have to move someone over to SD.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Until he starts putting on shitty matches again.
> 
> Who the fuck can he feud with on SD if Taker is hurt?



Isn't Mark Henry good to go...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Why not a returning Mark Henry?


That would make the three main event feuds Cena/Khali, Batista/Mark Henry, and Lashley/Vince. That's some quality wrestling right there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I honestly can't see Kennedy waiting till WM to cash it in...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The WWE kinda fucked themselves over by having Kennedy say he's not challenging until Wrestlemania. They're going to have to move someone over to SD.


He's not going to wait until Wrestlemania. He'll cash it in like Edge did after a champion has been in a brutal match.

He'll just explain that the promo he did last night was so the champions wouldn't suspect he'd come after them until mania.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I honestly can't see Kennedy waiting till WM to cash it in...


Ya, neither can I. I think he said that to throw people off so when he comes out one day and uses it, they're suprised.

Plus when does the WWE ever plan a whole year ahead of time


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That would make the three main event feuds Cena/Khali, Batista/Mark Henry, and Lashley/Vince. That's some quality wrestling right there.


:lmao

That rivals WCW's horrible main events. Except there's no Michael Buffer to save them.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> He's not going to wait until Wrestlemania. He'll cash it in like Edge did after a champion has been in a brutal match.
> 
> He'll just explain that the promo he did last night was so the champions wouldn't suspect he'd come after them until mania.


That gives me a glint of hope.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Judgement Day might turn out to be a shitfest now. :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Considering Lashley injured his shoulder, I wouldn't be suprised if we saw RVD/Vince at JD rather than Lashley/Vince.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> That rivals WCW's horrible main events. Except there's no Michael Buffer to save them.


Only Todd Grisham trying to act like Buffer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Only Todd Grisham trying to act like Buffer.


:no:

How does he still have a job with the WWE? The guy is just completely awful.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Only Todd Grisham trying to act like Buffer.


:no:

WWE should MAN UP! and pay Buffer.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I just read about Carlito's heel turn as I missed it last night.

It sounded bad. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :no:
> 
> WWE should MAN UP! and pay Buffer.


They edit him out of all the WWE 24/7 stuff. Bastards.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Send Orton or Edge to Smackdown and give them the title or have Kennedy cash in.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> They edit him out of all the WWE 24/7 stuff. Bastards.


Lame. It's not worth getting now (not that I have a choice).


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> Send *Orton* or Edge to Smackdown and give them the title or have Kennedy cash in.


No chance in hell is he getting it. There could just quickly sort out a storyline for CM Punk to get the title.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I just read about Carlito's heel turn as I missed it last night.
> 
> It sounded bad. :lmao


It was terrible. Carlito turned on Flair, but unlike most good heel turns, he didn't beat Flair to a pulp. 

He was beating on Flair until Flair started making a comeback. They brawled all the way up the entrance ramp, then Carlito ran away.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Considering Lashley injured his shoulder, I wouldn't be suprised if we saw RVD/Vince at JD rather than Lashley/Vince.


Lashley is fine, he's not taking time off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Lashley is fine, he's not taking time off.


that's just super.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> It was terrible. Carlito turned on Flair, but unlike most good heel turns, he didn't beat Flair to a pulp.
> 
> He was beating on Flair until Flair started making a comeback. They brawled all the way up the entrance ramp, then Carlito ran away.


Is that what really happened? That completey kills the edge Carlito was getting as of late.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Is that what really happened? That completey kills the edge Carlito was getting as of late.


Yep thats what really happened.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Yep thats what really happened.


Glad I missed it. 

All I care about is Khali/Cena won't steal anything away from the Hell in a Cell at Judgement Day (They better have one) because Cena/Michaels in a gimmick match could have.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Taker is hurt, they might not even have the HIAC or that'll be Taker's last match for a while.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> If Taker is hurt, they might not even have the HIAC or that'll be Taker's last match for a while.


Depending on the injury. They could always just run an injury angle in HIAC.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

One way or another the Smackdown taping tonight will reveal their plans.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> One way or another the Smackdown taping tonight will reveal their plans.


No one is going to the show tonight to see SD. They're going to the show to see Vince.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

If taker is injured they might make him drop the title to tista


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yo 

Khali vs Cena is bound to be ****3/4


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yo
> 
> Khali vs Cena is bound to be ****3/4


No way, it'll be a *********************************** match


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> No way, it'll be a *********************************** match


Yeah, I'm, underrating it :$


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: You don't have to worry about the Taker/Title situation anymore, All your questions have now been answered.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4048592-post42.html


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

The next anthology set the WWE needs to make is a Summerslam set.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth: You don't have to worry about the Taker/Title situation anymore, All your questions have no been answered.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4048592-post42.html


Straight from the horses mouth.

Hold on a second.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New sig, about to post a shit load of Heroes gifs in VIP


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth: You don't have to worry about the Taker/Title situation anymore, All your questions have no been answered.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4048592-post42.html


Oh god. Not one of those posters again.:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Oh god. Not one of those posters again.:no:


I dunno, this could be the real deal. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> I dunno, this could be the real deal. :side:


It is :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to see Alex Wright take the title off Taker.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth: You don't have to worry about the Taker/Title situation anymore, All your questions have now been answered.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4048592-post42.html


Wouldn't it be funny if that actually happened.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Derek said:


> I dunno, this could be the real deal. :side:


Yeah I was thinking the same thing. 

The only question is, which member of the creative team is it? Or are they all there sitting around the computer eating pretzels.



Role Model said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if that actually happened.


Maybe the former CanadianWWEFan can convince him to put his username on the line.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd like to see Alex Wright take the title off Taker.


Why not. He's beaten Triple H before.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Why not. He's beaten Triple H before.


That's probably why he never got a job with WWE:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's probably why he never got a job with WWE:lmao


:lmao Probably.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WWE should sign Wright and Disco to boost the tag division.

They wouldn't even have to pay Disco, they could just wager on matches.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - The Old 70's Team sucks. I want the new That 70's team from WSX. They were the shit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Didn't Disco Inferno tag team with someone, and have a 70's team gimmick?

I could've swore they did. But it didn't matter, since Joey Ryan's 70's team in WSX was much better. Ass-tassels!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WSX was a complete joke.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Derek said:


> WSX was a complete joke.


As far production, storylines, and anything outside the ring? Yes. However, in the ring...there was some decent and good wrestlers.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alex Wright a World title contender. Not a tag team wrestler.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Alex Wright a World title contender. Not a tag team wrestler.


.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

In the ring was nothing but spots. No psychology to speak of at all, just crazy spots.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> WSX was a *complete joke*.


Kinda like this....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> WSX was a complete joke.


Yet it was the best TV alternative to WWE.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yet it was the best TV alternative to WWE.


touche.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want Colt Cabana to debut as Matt Classic and feud with The Greasers.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yet it was the best TV alternative to WWE.


I agree, I loved WSX because it was so far from WWE. TNA tries to hrd to be like WWE


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I want Colt Cabana to debut as Matt Classic and feud with The Greasers.


That would suck donkey balls. 

Cabana was smart enough to wrestle in WSX under a mask.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> That would suck donkey balls.
> 
> Cabana was smart enough to wrestle in WSX under a mask.


The Ultimate Warrior > Matt Classic > You


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

When did Nitro change it's entrance set to that ugly symbol?


Cuz that's when I stopped watching altogether


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> When did Nitro change it's entrance set to that ugly symbol?
> 
> 
> Cuz that's when I stopped watching altogether


The one with the starry background? It was April '99.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I agree, I loved WSX because it was so far from WWE. TNA tries to hrd to be like WWE


WWE-lite


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

New quote in my sig:$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WWE-lite


Perfect description of TNA


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> The one with the starry background? It was April '99.


Yeah, that was gay.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Perfect description of TNA


Your sig sucks, not enough Hayden.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TNA gave up when it started to try to be like the WWE.

They'd have a much better chance if they tried to be like WSX with more ring psychology.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Perfect description of TNA


TNA wishes it was WWE-lite.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> New quote in my sig:$


Damn, somebody is funny :side:.

And you forgot the ™. :frustrate


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I Can't Help That I'm Custom Made.

:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Damn, somebody is funny :side:.
> 
> And you forgot the ™. :frustrate


I don't know how to make the TM thing :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> TNA wishes it was WWE-lite.


I would say that they're WCW around late 2000-lite.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> I don't know how to make the TM thing :$


neither do I . I seriously have been looking on the member list, copying a username that has the tm thing and pasting to log in since I got it :$.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WWE-extralite


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Your sig sucks, not enough Hayden.


I have 5 gifs of the brunette Clair in the gif thread, not to mention, Flying President > Jailbait

Seriously she needs to hurry up and turn 17 :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> neither do I . I seriously have been looking on the member list, copying a username that has the tm thing and pasting to log in since I got it :$.


Alright, atleast I'm not the only one :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I have 5 gifs of the brunette Clair in the gif thread
> 
> Seriously she needs to hurry up and turn 17 :side:


18*

My internet connection is too choppy to go into the GIF threads. Post the best one in here.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I have 5 gifs of the brunette Clair in the gif thread, not to mention, Flying President > Jailbait
> 
> Seriously she needs to hurry up and turn 17 :side:


She is 17


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> neither do I . I seriously have been looking on the member list, copying a username that has the tm thing and pasting to log in since I got it :$.


Hold Alt, and press 0153


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Why does she need to hurry up and turn 17? 

Claire = :yum:


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

Truth not sure if I'll watch ecw tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> neither do I . I seriously have been looking on the member list, copying a username that has the tm thing and pasting to log in since I got it :$.


I can't do it either. I've tried how it's supposedly done and it doesn't work. That's what I used to do.

But if I ever get logged out, I don't need to anymore, my name is copied into the box where you fill out your name.

Truth ~ Something weird just happened here. I'm watching Edge vs Orton on the Raw repeat, and the screen just turned the colour off to black and white for about 10 seconds, then it went back to colour.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 18*
> 
> My internet connection is too choppy to go into the GIF threads. Post the best one in here.






















> Why does she need to hurry up and turn 17?


I meant 18 so I won't feel like a perv


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Derek said:


> I would say that they're WCW around late 2000-lite.


That's the spot-on comparsion, right there.

I read a wrestling columnist make the same comparsion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Hold Alt, and press 0153


™


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

Truth 1 week til my birthday.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't care about morons who can change the room colors. I could add a disco ball and do the same shit.

Hayden > everything else on that show.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I meant 18 so I won't feel like a perv


16 is alright for me


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't care about morons who can change the room colors. I could add a disco ball and do the same shit.
> 
> Hayden > everything else on that show.


Heyden Fox? Did I miss something?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> ™


doesn't work for me .

Maybe because of firebox?


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

Truth I'm in a mood for a movie.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4048796-post51.html

KENNEDY NOT INCLUDED WTF? :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> doesn't work for me .
> 
> Maybe because of firebox?


Or because you suck :side:


just kidding :$


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4048796-post51.html
> 
> KENNEDY NOT INCLUDED WTF? :side:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4048592-post42.html

what is happening doesn't need to be discussed anymore.

what is happening is all stated here.

god I hope this doesn't actually happen.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> Or because you suck :side:


MAYBE?!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4048592-post42.html
> 
> what is happening doesn't need to be discussed anymore.
> 
> ...


i was trying to get Pyro TO Respond to that post made by EBoy like...KENNEDY this, KENNEDY that but i failed...Nevermind


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> i was trying to get Pyro TO Respond to that post made by EBoy like...KENNEDY this, KENNEDY that but i failed...Nevermind


Ah, I see, I see.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Clash of The Champions XXXIII


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keyshawn got released.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Ah, I see, I see.


And i see you.


:$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching Clash of The Champions XXXIII


I'm going to order that and Four Horseman set this weekend


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I'm going to order that and Four Horseman set this weekend


:hb :hb


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Why are all the TNA fans in the TNA section excited for future matches with the basham's in?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> And i see you.
> 
> 
> :$


That's because you're a Megastar.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Keyshawn got released.


That might be the dumbest decision I've ever heard.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> Why are all the TNA fans in the TNA section excited for future matches with the basham's in?


Because it's TNA. They've got to be excited about something.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> Keyshawn got released.


I'm pissed he would have done wonders with Dwayne Jarrett.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> That's because you're a Megastar.


\m/(-_-)\m/ *ROCK 4 EVER*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I'm pissed he would have done wonders with Dwayne Jarrett.


The other day at the draft he was basically interviewing the guy that took his job.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Why are all the TNA fans in the TNA section excited for future matches with the basham's in?


Because it's a new tag team for TNA, and they're actually great wrestlers.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> \m/(-_-)\m/ *ROCK 4 EVER*


Indeed [/Taka Michinoku voice over]


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The other day at the draft he was basically interviewing the guy that took his job.


Pretty much. Looks funny now because he was interviewing him and talking about how he was going to teach him and instead he's (DJ) the released he got released.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Updated my sig with a new gif to once again one of my favorites.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Indeed [/Taka Michinoku voice over]


hmmm...yeah...





...so....sup?:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Updated my sig with a new gif to once again one of my favorites.


Nice sig

Sup?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> The other day at the draft he was basically interviewing the guy that took his job.


Jarrett better be a beast his rookie season I don't like this move at all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Blackcat Games signups are open. Sweet.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Sup?


Nothing much.

I finally got a win at Yahoo pool over JDL. But he pretty much beat himself during it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I cannot believe they released Keyshawn.

That is stupid. I watched him on the draft special, and he seemed very intelligent. I think he could've helped out Jarrett a ton.

Stupid. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

V.K. Wallstreet = no ratings


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Nothing much.
> 
> I finally got a win at Yahoo pool over JDL. But he pretty much beat himself during it.


:lmao Awesome


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> V.K. Wallstreet = no ratings


IRS = Major ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> IRS = Major ratings.


Outsiders = ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Downloading Castlevania- Sympathy of the Night for my PSP.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Why are there two threads of the same topic (Lie thread) on the first page?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm here


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Got rid of Alex Wright. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Got rid of Alex Wright. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Got rid of Alex Wright. :$


Change user title.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Change user title.


I need a Hollywood Hogan like usertitle.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I need a Hollywood Hogan like usertitle.


It would be cool if you could have music as your user title because Hollywood Hogan with no Voodoo Child = less ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It would be cool if you could have music as your user title because Hollywood Hogan with no Voodoo Child = less ratings


I saw DX banner on another forum that played the DX theme when you put your mouse over it. My Hogan banner needs that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I saw DX banner on another forum that played the DX theme when you put your mouse over it. My Hogan banner needs that.


That's so awesome:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-kWVKLX4GI

Watch Randy Anderson kick this dude's ass at 1:05. :lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: If Khali ever won the WWE Title, the IWC would be flooded with bashing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Glacier promos = ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I saw DX banner on another forum that played the DX theme when you put your mouse over it. My Hogan banner needs that.


That = ratings


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: If Khali ever won the WWE Title, the IWC would be flooded with bashing.


Once you see the banner I'm getting you'll know I wouldn't be bashing :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Glacier promos = ratings


Glacier would have won the Monday Night War if booked correctly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I actually had high hopes for Glacier when he debuted. I kept waiting for him to shoot ice out of his hands and freeze people.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Giant just beat Benoit in 13 seconds:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Giant just beat Benoit in 13 seconds:lmao


Benoit was so well used in WCW.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Giant just beat Benoit in 13 seconds:lmao


:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Harlem Heat vs. The Steiner Bros. vs. Luger/Sting for the tag titles.


:shocked:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There was an angle in late 97 where the Steiners beat The Outsiders for the tag titles so The Outsiders bought replica belts and started defending them. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Benoit was so well used in WCW.


They gave him the belt so he wouldn't leave :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I remember that WCW. Then they won the had the real ones and fake ones.


AMPLine4Life said:


> I actually had high hopes for Glacier when he debuted. I kept waiting for him to shoot ice out of his hands and freeze people.


:lmao

This makes me want to go back to Cashfire's WCW thread and post.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Outsiders = Ratings

I seriously want an Outsiders DVD, fuck the rest of the NWO.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Outsiders = Ratings
> 
> I seriously want an Outsiders DVD, fuck the rest of the NWO.


Won't happen . The nWo DVD sucked pretty bad.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I thought Sting looked weird being in the nWo wolfpack.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi8KiEad8Xo

I remember this segment, great stuff.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Won't happen . The nWo DVD sucked pretty bad.


WWE version? Yes it did. They cut out a lot of good shit.


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

*Penalties for liverpool and chelsea*:agree:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> WWE version? Yes it did. They cut out a lot of good shit.


You didn't like the extras?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WWE version? Yes it did. They cut out a lot of good shit.


Yeah, only about four years worth of stuff.



> You didn't like the extras?


They could have been way better.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> You didn't like the extras?


I don't remember the extras, just the documentary and that wasn't great because of all the shit they cut out.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't remember the extras, just the documentary and that wasn't great because of all the shit they cut out.


1. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash vs. Randy Macho Man Savage, Sting and Lex Luger from Bash at the Beach 1996

2. Hall, Nash, Hogan and N W O Sting vs. Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, Lex Luger and Sting from War Games 1996

3. Kevin Nash vs. Bill Goldberg from Starrcade 98

4. Hogan, Hall and Nash vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock from Raw, 3/11/02.

5. Two WWE video promos, one for the N W O, one promoting the No Way Out 2002 Pay Per View.

6. 4 hidden promos including one of the original N W O propaganda promos from 96.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I love the Steiner Brothers finisher


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> 1. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash vs. Randy Macho Man Savage, Sting and Lex Luger from Bash at the Beach 1996
> 
> 2. Hall, Nash, Hogan and N W O Sting vs. Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, Lex Luger and Sting from War Games 1996
> 
> ...


Not bad, could be better. Really more promos cause most NWO matches were meh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not bad, could be better. Really more promos cause most NWO matches were meh.


They could have at least included Hogan/Sting. Or at least made mention of it in the documentary. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> They could have at least included Hogan/Sting. Or at least made mention of it in the documentary. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Like how Hogan paid Nick Patrick to slow the count to make Sting look like a jobber

*Truth:* I have some intense sunburn on my arms and neck, shit is annoying.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> They could have at least included Hogan/Sting. Or at least made mention of it in the documentary. :lmao


I still want a death of WCW DVD. The Monday Night Wars was good but it didn't touch on everything.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I still want a death of WCW DVD. The Monday Night Wars was good but it didn't touch on everything.


Vince McMahon seems intent on convincing us WCW didn't happen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NWO's theme was fucking greatness.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just watched Nick Patrick cut a promo


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I've never been burnt up like this before summer. I wonder if being in greenhouses for a few hours amplifies the sun.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I still want a death of WCW DVD. The Monday Night Wars was good but it didn't touch on everything.


I thought there was one coming?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The Death of WCW book by the Wrestlecrap guys is probably way better (factually) than any DVD WWE would put out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd mark out if people stopped confusing WCW with WCCW.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* The Death of WCW book by the Wrestlecrap guys is probably way better (factually) than any DVD WWE would put out.


True but it would still be nice to see all the footage that WWE has.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> I thought there was one coming?


No. It's WCCW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd mark out if people stopped confusing WCW with WCCW.


Same thing.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> No. It's WCCW


 kk


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Clash XXXII



WCW said:


> Same thing.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh grrr my daughter has to leave for school in 40 minutes and she won't get out of bed. Give me strength so I don't wallop the kid.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WCCW was the WWF before the WWF was the WWF.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Oh grrr my daughter has to leave for school in 40 minutes and she won't get out of bed. Give me strength so I don't wallop the kid.


What age?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Cowie


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> WCCW was the WWF before the WWF was the WWF.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

MrMonty said:


> What age?


She's 7. And is a bed hugger.

Smooooch Tom xxx


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cowie said:


> She's 7. And is a bed hugger.
> 
> Smooooch Tom xxx


Damn. Girl bed huggers are much harder to shift than boy bed huggers. Best of luck with that...


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

How you doin Cowie? 

Edit; i agree with dave. however saying that i would spend most of the day in bed if i could.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Can't wait to see Spider-Man 3 soon. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Can't wait to see Spider-Man 3 soon. :agree:


Whens it coming out?

Edit: nevermind :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

xTOMx said:


> How you doin Cowie?
> 
> Edit; i agree with dave. however saying that i would spend most of the day in bed if i could.


I'm doing fine. I'm in one of those moods where if you didn't laugh at the things that make you angry you would go insane. That, or you'd burst a blood vessel in your eye.

LOL I just asked if she was grumpy and she says yes because you guys woke me up:shocked: Hard life it is getting up to go to school to paint pictures and read books and talk about Hillary Duff.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


k


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It appears the Alex Wright fad is already over.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

One Night Stand needs to stop logging off. 


Servers are dying.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> One Night Stand needs to stop logging off.
> 
> 
> Servers are dying.


After all, we need him more than he needs us.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> It appears the Alex Wright fad is already over.


I got a banner that I liked. :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I got a banner that I liked. :$


I wasn't expecting it to last long anyways.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> One Night Stand needs to stop logging off.
> 
> 
> Servers are dying.


I tried to post the same thing 5 minutes ago...but he logged off mid post.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What happened with One Night Stand?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What happened with One Night Stand?


You didn't see the rant he made?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

That pic of Orton is definitely one of the most hilarious ones I've seen related to wrestling, honestly :lmao


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: I haven't been on at all in ages and I owe so many PMs, plus I am not going to be online properly again until next Thursday at the earliest due to staying at a relatives for the next week minus the weekend in Longford for a wedding 

But...

I see Matt posting in here and I HAVE to congratulate him.

Fucking fantastic to see you do it and even though I'm meant to hate your team, I love that atmosphere and I'd take them over Chelsea every day. And as much as I hate Pepe the Clown, he is worth putting up with all the blunders just for those penalty saves  I just hope we can join you, even though I think we would lose because it just seems like it would be destiny that Rafa who always gets outgunned by Fergie in the league would beat him in the big one.

Major congrats though, I'm so happy for you, Ste, Kenny and the other Mickey Mousers


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Mike


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Hey Mike.

How do you have -118,091 points?


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Rajah of course :$

How are you two keeping?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey Mike 

And damn man, this feels like it's probably the first time I've seen you on here; everyone's been missing you and all (at least I know I have)


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: I haven't been on at all in ages and I owe so many PMs, plus I am not going to be online properly again until next Thursday at the earliest due to staying at a relatives for the next week minus the weekend in Longford for a wedding
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


MIKE!!!!

Truly a great night, the atmosphere alone deserved to win the game. The whole team were fantastic, especially Reina(who is not a clown ). Can't wait for the final now, either Milan or Utd would be great. Local rivals or Istanbul II. I love it 

Either way, we're gonna win the trophy again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> You didn't see the rant he made?


Just saw the whole thing. I didn't know the forums needed him. God?

And just like Bubba, I thought Cide was a TNA mod too. _Oh shit._


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Woah, a giant wall of text. KKUK must be on.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Rajah of course :$
> 
> How are you two keeping?


I doing great except for my damn thumb.

So does this mean you are in debt or something?


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot PV. I just have been bogged down a lot recently. I still owe PMs so it is bad for me to post while that is the case :$ Sorry, I will get back to them when I get back home again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at the Raw section:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/
:lmao

Hey KK_UK


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Damn that smiley is gay.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I have no idea what it means Jay Jay, except that it's been done to stop me buying Allyson gifts :$

Truth: WCW made me mark out with laughter  Congrats on winning your campaign against the media rule, even taking a bullet in the meantime I believe for the good of the cause.

And Matt, the atmosphere was insane indeed. I only saw on the TV but the rendition of You'll Never Walk Alone at the start was breathtaking and the wall of noise (I stole the wall analogy off WCW ) was insane when the penalties were being taken. I was so certain Liverpool would win 2-1 in 90 minutes with a late Chelsea goal, then I thought Chelsea would steal it in extra time, then I thought they would end Liverpool's good run in penalty shootouts but wrong on all counts. 

Pepe is a clown but clowns and his special trick is his juggling 

Highlight of the night though was definitely the Finnan tackle in I believe the first half. I marked out bad as I love the dude!

It was an awful match though and it tired me out so much, then the penalties were intense and I was surprised with how crazy I went when Liverpool won, even though I did it two years ago! I loved Cech not saving any too because he's so damn overrated. I'd take Given over him any day 

And if somehow we win the Champions League, you know I'll be thanking you for knocking out the two best teams.

And oh my, if United get to the final and Chelsea don't, I win a bet with my mate!

Truth: I was so determined to make this a short post :$


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey KJ.

Truth: You and Dave's PPV was awesome 

Truth: They'll be calling me Mr. One Liner in no time...or at least they may have if I didn't type this line to make it two :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Damn that smiley is gay.


I know. I may ad-block it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks.

I doubt you could cover everything you want in one line. Or 3 lines.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Look at the Raw section:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/
> :lmao
> 
> Hey KK_UK


:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

That Dumpster is at bursting point with the threads continually getting fucked up.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes I could KJ. Well one would push it but 2/3 maybe? How are you doing - a lot better I hope.

And tell me more about your thumb Jamie, wrapped up like Umaga's?

And you know I always missu too Carlos. Delighted that you got modded as I'm sure you could tell by reading the threads :$ Three lines for the win!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I have no idea what it means Jay Jay, except that it's been done to stop me buying Allyson gifts :$
> 
> Truth: WCW made me mark out with laughter  Congrats on winning your campaign against the media rule, even taking a bullet in the meantime I believe for the good of the cause.
> 
> ...


Yeah, twas a poor match but I'll take games like that if we win them  My favourite moment was Jose's face just before Kuyt's penalty, the point where he knew he'd lost. Classic 

I mark out for Finnan aswell, he's so damn underrated its unbelievable. Best right back in the Premiership IMO, plus he's Irish, whats not to like 

If it is a Utd/Liverpool final the passion will be amazing. I won't be able to bear it though, especially if we lost. Not that we would  Beating Utd in the Final would be the best feeling ever.

Damn, I'm turning into a mini KKUK :$


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

rep plz


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Yes I could KJ. Well one would push it but 2/3 maybe? How are you doing - a lot better I hope.
> 
> And tell me more about your thumb Jamie, wrapped up like Umaga's?
> 
> And you know I always missu too Carlos. Delighted that you got modded as I'm sure you could tell by reading the threads :$ Three lines for the win!


Yeah, you and Holt are my heroes.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^Awww, I feel loved

Truth: Posted the next set of Heroes gifs


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Mike said:


> And tell me more about your thumb Jamie, wrapped up like Umaga's?


I hurt it the other day at football practice. I think I just jammed it real bad. :$

Its wrapped up like Edge's. :$ (Not wrapped up at all)


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: I still can't stop laughing from that Orton pic; everytime I look at it, I just can't resist but to laugh

In case you missed it:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> rep plz


k


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> Truth: I still can't stop laughing from that Orton pic; everytime I look at it, I just can't resist but to laugh
> 
> In case you missed it:


It didnt even crack a smile out of me.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

There a little 'endless streak of typing' in all of us. I was going to say 'there's a little KKUK in all of us' but I didn't want to offend anyone 

Yeah, tomorrow will kill me and for some reason I lack confidence, although hope a draw is doable. If it comes down to the last day in the title race and West Ham staying up then the tension of a cup final with Chelsea and a European Cup final with Liverpool, I think I would actually have multiple heart attacks.

I loved Rafa sitting on the floor! I didn't think he seemed as calm as they made out but it was still mighty cool  Jose losing to you must be so sweet after all the stuff he says. I noticed that shot before the Kuyt penalty too and thought it would be enjoyable. I thought Kuyt was gonna miss though and Fowler would wrap things up.

Gotta love Jose's Geremi sub backfiring and your Alonso one paying off.

Finnan is the man. I have a major attachment to him 

Got to go, bye


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Presidents who can fly = Ratings


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Later Mike


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

See you Mike.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Night Mike, i'm off to bed aswell


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bye Mike


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Nighty night Mike!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Cali said:


> k


I appreciate it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Upgrading my PSP firmware.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I appreciate it.


Spell my name correctly when you quote me plz.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Chaos said:


> It didnt even crack a smile out of me.


This is the "Tell The Truth" thread, not the "Tell a lie" one in case you haven't noticed  

Kidding, and I'm surprised you're the only one who didn't find that funny (unless of course, you aren't aware of what happened)


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just bought the Chuck Liddell DVD. 

Watching it now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Upgrading my PSP firmware.


 

Is 3.11 cracked yet?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is 3.11 cracked yet?


No .

3.03 is the highest you can have and still downgrade.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Spell my name correctly when you quote me plz.


Its gay spelled right, and its gay mis-spelled. So I dont see the problem.

kthxbye


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> No .
> 
> 3.03 is the highest you can have and still downgrade.


Gay. I shouldn't have upgraded.



Chaos said:


> Its gay spelled right, and its gay mis-spelled. So I dont see the problem.
> 
> kthxbye


*It's

*Don't

*Okay

*Thanks

*Bye


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Its gay spelled right, and its gay mis-spelled. So I dont see the problem.
> 
> kthxbye


"kthxbye" is really gay especially when males use it :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

kthx.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> kthx.


:ns


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> "kthxbye" is really gay *especially when males use it *:no:


How is it gay otherwise?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have 3.40 OE-A Firmware and my PSP didn't brick. Yay.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> kthx.


bye


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I have 3.40 OE-A Firmware and my PSP didn't brick. Yay.


You're a moron:lmao


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Showed Up!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> You're a moron:lmao


 

That's the newest custom firmware. I'm playing Super Nintendo on it right now.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

DDMac said:


> How is it gay otherwise?


It's been overused and it's annoying; that would be the first time I've seen someone use it here on WF


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That's the newest custom firmware. I'm playing Super Nintendo on it right now.


It'll brick if you keep changing it.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> How is it gay otherwise?


Silly black man, gay is not a term specific to males.

 

You need a Max Fax


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It'll brick if you keep changing it.


Not if you do it right.

?|?|?|?

That's a pretty good success rate.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Silly black man, gay is not a term specific to males.
> 
> 
> 
> You need a Max Fax


How can something be gay to both males and females but especially males? Are gay women even more womanly than straight woman but not as womanly as gay men? :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^



WCW said:


> Not if you do it right.
> 
> http://forums.qj.net/f-psp-firmware...atory-303-oe-c-success-rate-thread-91925.html
> 
> That's a pretty good success rate.


:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^
> 
> 
> :sad:


I blame Sony.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I blame Sony.


I blame Al Gore


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I blame Al Gore


He did invent the internet after all.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

TNA WAS HANDING OUT FLYERS AT RAW LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!! THE WAR IS ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He did invent the internet after all.


He probably still has dial up too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA WAS HANDING OUT FLYERS AT RAW LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!! THE WAR IS ON!!!!!!!!!


THE BATTLE LINES HAVE BEEN DRAWN!!!!!!!!


WHO'S SIDE ARE YOU ON?



WORST WRESTLING EVER 


OR



TNGAY


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - This Chuck Liddell DVD is awesome so far.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> How can something be gay to both males and females but especially males? Are gay women even more womanly than straight woman but not as womanly as gay men? :side:


I could say that all women are assholes. That could be offensive to both men and women, chances are more so to women.

Similarly, I could say that death waits for you if you turn left, and a guesome death awaits you to the right. Both options lead to death, one more horribly.

SIMILARLY, I could say that smoking is bad for men and women, but especially men as they are more prone to smoking related illnesses.

Semantics + me + you = me going


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd rather get slapped in the face with a flounder than watch TNA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd rather get slapped in the face with a flounder than watch TNA


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao :lmao


It hurts


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd rather get slapped in the face with a flounder than watch TNA


Falling asleep > getting hit


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I might get some more WCW PPV's because of Michael Buffer


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I might get some more WCW PPV's because of Michael Buffer


That's the best reason I've ever heard.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Have you guys seen what Rajah did to Nitemares user-title?

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Yeah, I laughed 6 months ago.



AMPLine4Life said:


> That's the best reason I've ever heard.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4050014-post14.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^Yeah, I laughed 6 months ago.
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4050014-post14.html


:lmao

I was thinking of giving him straight 0s


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/136446-nitemare.html

Rajah changed it again :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> I was thinking of giving him straight 0s


I was looking through my old warnings and found this

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3151984-post41.html

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/136446-nitemare.html
> 
> Rajah changed it again :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/136446-nitemare.html
> 
> Rajah changed it again :lmao


The other one was a lot funnier.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Agreed but the new one is still funny.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I was looking through my old warnings and found this
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3151984-post41.html
> 
> :lmao


You got warned for that? Lame.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

What was the other one?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*I Have No Power*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You got warned for that? Lame.


:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> *I Have No Power*


Oh, I thought that one was like really old.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching last nights 24


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Downloading Heroes from last night. I just remembered they had a new episode last night ten minutes ago.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Dark Church, last night's Heroes episode was absolutely amazing compared to last week's disappointing one.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I expected good things from this episode anyway. I am going to watch it as soon as it gets done.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

wtf


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Retards.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm bored


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


>


Hey Derek, Sup?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Summerslam 01 is a very good ppv.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey WCW or Cali, how is greatestbeerintheland from Crazymax? I'm interested in the SmackDown 2002 set.

Truth- I officially have all the matches for the Danielson comp...just gotta merge the files and get the blank discs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing, Brye. what's up with you?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Nothing, Brye. what's up with you?


Not much either. Just kinda posting around till ECW comes on


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Survivor Series 02 is also a really good ppv.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm always suprised that more people don't remember No Mercy 2002 when they talk about good PPVs.

All but 2 matches were decent or better (the exceptions being Dawn Marie/Torrie Wilson and Kane/Triple H, which was painful to watch). It had a good CW match between Tajiri and Noble, a phenominal tag match between Edge/Mysterio and Angle/Benoit (seriously, it's like ****3/4), and a very brutal but very good HIAC match with Taker and Lesnar.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Hey WCW or Cali, how is greatestbeerintheland from Crazymax? I'm interested in the SmackDown 2002 set.
> 
> Truth- I officially have all the matches for the Danielson comp...just gotta merge the files and get the blank discs.


Meh, I just looked at some of his posts and his grammar is pretty bad and he was breaking a rule, etc. That's never a good sign.

Try making a thread in "The Traders" forum to see what other people got to say about him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm always suprised that more people don't remember No Mercy 2002 when they talk about good PPVs.
> 
> All but 2 matches were decent or better (the exceptions being Dawn Marie/Torrie Wilson and Kane/Triple H, which was painful to watch). It had a good CW match between Tajiri and Noble, a phenominal tag match between Edge/Mysterio and Angle/Benoit (seriously, it's like ****3/4), and a very brutal but very good HIAC match with Taker and Lesnar.


I don't think I saw that PPV but I have seen Lesner vs Taker


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I don't think I saw that PPV but I have seen Lesner vs Taker


The Tag match is worth seeing. Probably the best tag match of the past 5 years.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have that on DVD but I haven't watched it in a while.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Would anyone mind explaining to me how that ***2/3 stuff works? I dont understand any of it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> The Tag match is worth seeing. Probably the best tag match of the past 5 years.


I'll definatly check it out soon I've heard many good things about it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Taker/Brock is my favorite HIAC ever. ****3/4


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Would anyone mind explaining to me how that ***2/3 stuff works? I dont understand any of it.


It's nothing but opinion.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Would anyone mind explaining to me how that ***2/3 stuff works? I dont understand any of it.


I'd like to equate it like this-

0-* = Pretty Bad, not worth seeing
*1/4-**- Decent, but not that good
**1/4-***- Solid match, respectable match
***1/4-****- Very solid, might be worth checking out
****1/4-****1/2- Great match, worth checking out
****3/4-*****- Amazing, a must see match


That's just how I see it, but it can depend from person to person. Match ratings also vary from person to person.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Ok, thx for the help.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching Clash Of The Champions XXXII


It's the one where Bobby Heenan said "Fuck" on live TV by accident:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm watching Clash Of The Champions XXXII
> 
> 
> It's the one where Bobby Heenan said "Fuck" on live TV by accident:lmao


:lmao Awesome


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm watching Clash Of The Champions XXXII
> 
> 
> It's the one where Bobby Heenan said "Fuck" on live TV by accident:lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Didn't Mene Gene say "FUCK IT!" during a PPV interview when the sign behind him fell down?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah, Derek gave a solid breakdown but as he mentioned, it varies from person to person.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Booker T dropping the N Bomb > Fuck


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I still think it is easier to say 9/10 or 10/10. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Didn't Mene Gene say "FUCK IT!" during a PPV interview when the sign behind him fell down?


I think so:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NEW RVDTITO VIDEO!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> I still think it is easier to say 9/10 or 10/10. :$


Some people prefer to do it that way. It's all just personal preference.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching Hulk Hogan, Macho Man, and Kevin Greene cut a promo:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chaos said:


> I still think it is easier to say 9/10 or 10/10. :$


Then use that. You're not forced to use star ratings or anything. Normally #/10 generates into a certain number of stars anyway so you could just make a conversion in your head.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm watching Hulk Hogan, Macho Man, and Kevin Greene cut a promo:lmao


Oh god. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> NEW RVDTITO VIDEO!!!!!!!


I'm gonna watch it for once :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Blue Bloods = no ratings


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Edge/Orton last night was a 8.5/10 match. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Edge/Orton last night was a 8.5/10 match. :$


Nah


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

caLi said:


> Nah


Then what was it?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for European Uppercuts


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> NEW RVDTITO VIDEO!!!!!!!


I didn't think it was possible for people to incoherently babble for that long


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Then what was it?


idk


***3/4 at the most


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> I didn't think it was possible for people to incoherently babble for that long


I just now started it. They're shitting on Khali, no shock.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao they said Judgement Day is going to be in St Louis.

Boy would I hate to live there right now. First they paid to see Lockdown and now they'll pay to see Judgement Day, an event that could be headlined by Cena/Khali and Batista/????


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey AMP, Buffalo may be heading back into OVERTIME!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> Hey AMP, Buffalo may be heading back into OVERTIME!!


!!!!!

I hope they rule it a goal. It looks inconclusive though.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> !!!!!
> 
> I hope they rule it a goal. It looks inconclusive though.


ahh, inconclusive 

Lindy Ruff better watch his mouth or he'll be getting another fine


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> ahh, inconclusive


That's what it looked like 

Well now it's a best of 3.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao they said Judgement Day is going to be in St Louis.
> 
> Boy would I hate to live there right now. First they paid to see Lockdown and now they'll pay to see Judgement Day, an event that could be headlined by Cena/Khali and Batista/????


Lockdown wasn't in St. Louis. It was in some suburb like an hour and a half away. They just claimed it was.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Lockdown wasn't in St. Louis. It was in some suburb like an hour and a half away. They just claimed it was.


:lmao That's C-Z-FUCKIN'-W style.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Lockdown wasn't in St. Louis. It was in some suburb like an hour and a half away. They just claimed it was.


Meh, same difference.

I can't believe that one dude is getting married. I thought he was 17.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TNA_Lockdown

Look at the 2007 location.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Nitemare owned Rajah. Plain and simple.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TNA_Lockdown
> 
> Look at the 2007 location.


Close enough to St Louis, gotta figure enough people made the drive anyway. It still sucks that that area got Lockdown and will be getting Judgement Day, a PPV that looks iffy right now.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, same difference.
> 
> I can't believe that one dude is getting married. I thought he was 17.


mail order bride?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Nitemare owned Rajah. Plain and simple.


Nah


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> mail order bride?


Wouldn't shock me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Close enough to St Louis, gotta figure enough people made the drive anyway. It still sucks that that area got Lockdown and will be getting Judgement Day, a PPV that looks iffy right now.


The F4W guys seem to think they are just setting up a Khali/Cena raw match and having Cena/HBK main event JD.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The F4W guys seem to think they are just setting up a Khali/Cena raw match and having Cena/HBK main event JD.


I really hope so. Still no clue on the SD side. Hopefully Taker can work a HIAC but it won't top their previous two matches if he's that hurt.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Haha, Vince is the last moment in the ECW opening video.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I really hope so. Still no clue on the SD side. Hopefully Taker can work a HIAC but it won't top their previous two matches if he's that hurt.


Khali should work a program with Batista.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Khali should work a program with Batista.


:lmao

You would be more pissed then you were last night.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm listening to some generic 80's hair metal band, Skid Row.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Of all the things Lashely could of done. He decides to push him inot the steel steps. :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone made a champions league thread in the Raw section LMAO.:sad:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

They had *soccer* chants at a *wrestling* show a few weeks ago on Raw, so really, I don't blame him for mixing it up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Someone made a champions league thread in the Raw section LMAO.:sad:


I blame you.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> They had *soccer* chants at a *wrestling* show a few weeks ago on Raw, so really, I don't blame him for mixing it up.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I blame you.


It is my fault for a few things around here. But I have no idea how that's my fault.:sad:

Default?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

THE VAMPIRE IS OUT OF THE NEW BREED!!!!!!

1 down, 1 to go.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> THE VAMPIRE IS OUT OF THE NEW BREED!!!!!!
> 
> 1 down, 1 to go.


The teacher?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> The teacher?


Of course The Teacher.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> It is my fault for a few things around here. But I have no idea how that's my fault.:sad:
> 
> Default?


Pretty much.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Game 4 of the Canucks/Ducks > ECW this week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Of course The Teacher.


Just making sure

But on the originals they need to lose the drunk, the botchist, the......Whatever the hell Dreamer is and they can keep the pothead


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Game 4 of the Canucks/Ducks > ECW this week.


Hopefully that game doesn't go long(ends in regualtion or 1 o.t), its a pain in the ass watchin Vancouver games on the Eastern side of Canada


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Game 4 of the Canucks/Ducks > ECW this week.


True but you'll only miss 10 minutes or so of the game by the time ECW ends. Plus Vince should be coming up.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

King of Kings said:


> Hopefully that game doesn't go long(ends in regualtion or 1 o.t), its a pain in the ass watchin Vancouver games on the Eastern side of Canada


I have a feeling Canucks will take this one. They have home ice, and I'm pretty sure they realize they can't risk falling 3-1 in the series, so I imagine they'll come out strong and maybe end it in regulation.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> Hopefully that game doesn't go long(ends in regualtion or 1 o.t), its a pain in the ass watchin Vancouver games on the Eastern side of Canada


Tell me about it (not that I live in Canada, but I do live in the East). I can't stay up super late tonight, I have a hour and a half drive followed by an exam tomorrow.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The Majors Brothers on ECW = Ratings and Mark Out Moment.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I have a feeling Canucks will take this one. They have home ice, and I'm pretty sure they realize they can't risk falling 3-1 in the series, so I imagine they'll come out strong and maybe end it in regulation.


I see Luongo playing another strong game, he better win some trophies after the season is done, he's up for the Viezna and Hart I think



AMPLine4Life said:


> Tell me about it (not that I live in Canada, but I do live in the East). I can't stay up super late tonight, I have a hour and a half drive followed by an exam tomorrow.


Yeah, I had an exam the day after they went into 4ot's so I had to miss the end of the game


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vince is the man.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Vince is the man.


QFOT


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: For my money, this has been one of the best ECW in weeks. But considering how it's 10:58 and there's still a match left that won't get but maybe 2 minutes, my view may change.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Naslund just scored. 1-0, Canucks.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Why couldn't that son of a bitch be this good during the season? :no:


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: My view didn't change.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Vince was fucking gold tonight.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> Why couldn't that son of a bitch be this good during the season? :no:


fu.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I now have Castlevania: Sympathy of the Night on my PSP.

:hb


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

^^^ Swizzle! One of, if not the best Castlevania games ever made.

Truth: I think ASF has gone the way of the original ECW...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Was my score ever beat in that really lame game where you walk around and dodge those machines?

I haven't been there in forever. :$


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

That match could have been so much more. Shame it wasnt given enough time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Where will I go for my Arcade needs?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Where will I go for my Arcade needs?


An actual arcade?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Vince is the man.


:hb


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Diesel said:


> Was my score ever beat in that really lame game where you walk around and dodge those machines?
> 
> I haven't been there in forever. :$


Yeah, I tore that shit up 2 nights after you dared me to beat your score. 

Skillz: I got'em. 

DC: If you want, I can link you to where we were getting the games from. You'll never run outta games to play there. (I'd toss it in here...but it's on a forum of sorts, and I don't feels like suffering a banning.)


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Truth: Lennie James > I AM SlaM


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching COTC XXXI


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching COTC XXXI


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

XXXI?!?! FFS! Hollywood couldn't even pull off a decent sequel to Starship Troopers...if they made 31 COTC's, I think that'd boot cigarettes down a peg as one of the biggest leading causes of impromtu deaths.



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Truth: Lennie James > I AM SlaM


Truth: Scat > Skeet :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Johnny B. Badd = no ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Johnny B. Badd = no ratings


What about that little gun thing he had that shot out confetti?









No, you're right, it's not ratings.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

This thread has turned into wrestling discussion for the most part. You group of posters who are older than most people here always talk about old wrestling. And no one understands what the hell ya'll are talking about. :sad:

Atleast I dont. :$


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Johnny B Badd really does = no ratings. He was so bad TNA even let him go.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Wrestling existed before the Attitude Era?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Wrestling existed before the Attitude Era?


No way.

Vince Russo invented wrestling.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So wrestling isn't only 10 years old?

We aren't really older Chaos. It's just we've watched more and know more.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watched The Self Destruction Of The Ultimate Warrior today.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Plus The wrestling discussion here > the wrestling discussion in the proper sections


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm only 20. I just watch a lot of stuff and read up on things from before I started watching wrestling.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


I'M WATCHING WRESTLING FROM 1995!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Johnny B. Badd is Marc Mero btw. He was a part of the Attitude era~!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> I'M WATCHING WRESTLING FROM 1995!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Marc Mero > Johnny B. Badd

The Badd Blaster was the shit though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mick Foley was pissed because Mero used to make more money than him. :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I remember Marc Mero's debut promo from WM12.

....


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I rate Bret Hart vs. Kevin Nash at Survivor Series as possibly one of Nash's best matches in his career.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brian Pillman vs. Marcus Bagwell does = ratings though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I only watch wrestling from 1958.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I remember Marc Mero's debut promo from WM12.
> 
> ....


Warrior squashing Triple H who was accompanied by Sable who married Mero

There's your WM12 connection between Warrior and Mero whether you wanted it or not.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I only watch wrestling from 1958.


Are you a Buddy Rogers mark?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Macho Man doing commentary


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for Macho Man doing commentary


Everyone should mark for Macho Man, no matter what he's doing, even rap albums.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Are you a Buddy Rogers mark?


I'm a Matt Classic mark.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just need 33 more rep points. :side:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Seen Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels at WM 12 again today. I went to sleep half way threw it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm a Matt Classic mark.


The Trapezious Claw is deadly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Seen Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels at WM 12 again today. I went to sleep half way threw it.


Bret Clarke?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

- Had to bring it out. ~_~

Truth: Can't find a thing on TV now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Brendan Morrison just scored for the 'Nucks. 

His first goal since god damn March.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Downloading Danielson-Strong from Vendetta. Just got around to it. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> - Had to bring it out. ~_~
> 
> Truth: Can't find a thing on TV now.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7UCpOYBQ-E


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - If the LA Lakers don't win their Playoff game today. I'll give half of my points away here to a random person. :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7UCpOYBQ-E


wep 4 wep?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

~*~*~*~*Diesel Power*~*~**~~*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW4lyfe

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for the Tongun Death Grip.



Diesel said:


> wep 4 wep?


Gotta spread


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> WCW4lyfe
> 
> :side:


Who?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Who?


WCW4lyfe.

He was pretty badass.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Momma, just killed a man. Put a gun against his head, pulled the trigger now he's dead.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7UCpOYBQ-E


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:



> Truth - If the LA Lakers don't win their Playoff game today. I'll give half of my points away here to a random person. :side:


 they will win!

truth: i hope GS beats dallas.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Momma, just killed a man. Put a gun against his head, pulled the trigger now he's dead.


Bohemian Rhapsody?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody?


WTF are you talking about, I wrote that song?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> WTF are you talking about, I wrote that song?


Didn't mean to make you cry. If I'm not back again this time tomorrow, carry on, carry on, as if nothing really matters.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Didn't mean to make you cry. If I'm not back again this time tomorrow, carry on, carry on, as if nothing really matters.


Easy come, easy go, we will not let you go.

Bismillah! No we will not let you go
Let him go!​Will not let you go!
Let him go!
Let me go
o
o
o
o
o
o​


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did I just step into a scene from a Wayne's World movie?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Did I just step into a scene from a Wayne's World movie?


Oh momma mia let me go!


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Derek said:


> Did I just step into a scene from a Wayne's World movie?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Galileo, galileo, galileo, galileo


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rOzFhaCBxMo


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just finished watching last night's Heroes episode and it was amazing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW, Cali = No ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> WCW, Cali = No ratings


:hb


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Just got off work.

DVR'd ECW. Without spoiling too much...was it good?

Taker out for eight months = No ratings. :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, it was pretty good.


Truth- Listening to some Metallica


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> WCW, Cali = No ratings


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

American Gladiator!!! Nitro, Lace, Blaze, Gemini, Titan, Zap, Gold and Laser tonight!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- Listening to some Metallica


Diesel approves this.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> American Gladiator!!! Nitro, Lace, Blaze, Gemini, Titan, Zap, Gold and Laser tonight!


Yep, it's time for some AG.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


:side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Yep, it's time for some AG.


The men are about to get destroyed.

edit:lmao already happening.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> The men are about to get destroyed.
> 
> edit:lmao already happening.


That guy hit the wall hard. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :side:


ADBLOCKED~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

How even more awesome would American Gladiators had been if the audience was the ECW fans from South Philly?

"Fuck 'em up Nitro, Fuck 'em up."


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> ADBLOCKED~!


Same


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Canucks/Ducks heading into overtime!!!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Forgot all about that. AdBlock = No ratings.


Which is why I just used it. :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

2 more rep points, plz.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> How even more awesome would American Gladiators had been if the audience was the ECW fans from South Philly?
> 
> "Fuck 'em up Nitro, Fuck 'em up."


LMAO Pure greatness. I'm sure the Gladiators would of fed off the crowd. And the challengers would of went home on stretchers.

Time for the woman to get missed up. I don't think they will get it as bad.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Adblock should be illegal. It ruins all the fun.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn, that was nasty seeing how that lady broke her leg.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

There you go, Diesel.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Your rep power is a tiny, ineffectual, insignificant +52, Mac. 

:side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Damn, that was nasty seeing how that lady broke her leg.


Yea that looked sick.

Time for the Wall. 

I gotta make some gifs of this.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Your rep power is a tiny, ineffectual, insignificant +52, Mac.
> 
> :side:


_*Happy Birthday Smiley*_


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yea that looked sick.
> 
> Time for the Wall.
> 
> I gotta make some gifs of this.


Eh, I'm not much of a fan of 'The Wall'. Nobody gets hurt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Eh, I'm not much of a fan of 'The Wall'. Nobody gets hurt.


I know.

I wanna see someone get knocked unconscious in the Joust.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I know.
> 
> I wanna see someone get knocked unconscious in the Joust.


Me too. I'm dying to yell "You got knocked the FUCK out!!!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gemini just got embarrassed.:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah he did.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Clash Of The Champions > Gladiators


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe:side:

That girl didn't get knocked off, but she got knocked the fuck out.:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Maybe:side:
> 
> That girl didn't get knocked off, but she got knocked the fuck out.:lmao


They had to stop it for her own protection.

Time for assault.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dungeon Of Doom~!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I mark for Headliner.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Little ol' me?, y:$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lazer should be ashamed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Lazer should be ashamed.


Yes, he should:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Little ol' me?, y:$


You're the Meltzliner.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Didn't I come up with that name, Meltzliner? I can't remember if I did.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Listening to Michael Buffer announce Vader makes me mark out


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea Derek I think you did.


WCW said:


> You're the Meltzliner.


oh. ok.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cali, did you ever see that Micheal Buffer skit from Mad TV?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck is that guy's problem in Rajah/Nitemare thread? I would post in it to tell him to STFU, but no. (Paranoia kicking in)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know, but he's a dumbass.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Cali, did you ever see that Micheal Buffer skit from Mad TV?


Nah :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like Mac responded


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah :sad:


I couldn't find it on YouTube, but it was 'A Day in the life of Micheal Buffer'.

He would be talking about his family in his kitchen, microphone in hand. He called his 'wife' a bitch, then divorced her. He also called his 'kid' a fat loser. It was hilarious.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> I couldn't find it on YouTube, but it was 'A Day in the life of Micheal Buffer'.
> 
> He would be talking about his family in his kitchen, microphone in hand. He called his 'wife' a bitch, then divorced her. He also called his 'kid' a fat loser. It was hilarious.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

COTC XX has to be one of the most stacked shows ever.



> INT- Andre the Giant
> 
> INT- Ron Simmons
> 
> ...


omfg


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NEW RVDTITO VIDEO~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> NEW RVDTITO VIDEO~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here's the reasons why picking Khali as Cena's next opponent was one of the better options they could have done because:

Micheals- The feud was dangerously close to getting stale. They ended it before people would have gotten tired of it.

Edge- Already feuded with him for a lengthy period of time.

Orton- after his hotel incident, he obviously won't be in the title picture for a while

Umaga- He's most likely going to be involved in the Vince/Originals feud.

that leaves, in the heel pecking order for Raw, Khali. I'm not saying that it's going to be a good match, it's going to suck ass which is why I'm not going to like it, but there is some logic to it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat


!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner's getting pissed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm out.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I just watched the Sopranos from Sunday....twas good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Later Derek


Killa CaLi said:


> Headliner's getting pissed


lol nah I'm cool. Maybe:side:


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Truth - Just got my computer back from the tech, sup?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Later Derek
> 
> lol nah I'm cool. Maybe:side:


GO OUTSIDE~!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> GO OUTSIDE~!!!


That's a very hard thing to do. Requires too much effort.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

What the hell is E-Fed?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> What the hell is E-Fed?


EPW! EPW! EPW!

From what I saw you make an original character, do role playing, segments, out of character stuff and get booked in matches.

Ya, I know.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Fallin said:


> What the hell is E-Fed?


E-Fed = E-Federation, unless you knew that and were just asking from some random reason or unless you were asking of something different.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/339596-does-anybody-know-where-find-sausage-factory.html

:lmao



Headliner said:


> That's a very hard thing to do. Requires too much effort.


:agree:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

No I was able to figure out that Fed was short for Federation. Headliner answered my question though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Clash Of The Champions XX


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: I dunno about anyone else...










...but I finally found an ad on this site that I hope to see a lot more of.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh you got sick of the foot fungus ones?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Pics?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't get ads :sad:


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Fallin said:


> Oh you got sick of the foot fungus ones?


Sick _off_ it perhaps...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Truth- I enjoyed ECW


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- those videos of the WWE stars on the European tour that were posted earlier are awkward. It's just some fans standing outside a hotel while the wrestlers are leaving.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Good to see Lee isn't holding back.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Tommy Dreamer should be ECW Champ


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Zeus/Deebo on 'Saul of the Mole Men' = late night ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Zeus/Deebo on 'Saul of the Mole Men' = late night ratings


:lmao

That's my bike punk!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao Deebooo!!! What Bike?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Hay guys.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Good 'Ol Pokemon. Hey Evo. 

Truth - Was watching Raw before, Hardy/Nitro and towards the end someone help up a sign that said 'Rajah'

I laughed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Evolution said:


>



Wasn't that one blue?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Hey all!


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Mornin


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

new Quote WHOOOWHOOO!

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Thread dead, dead thread.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

"IM REACHING IN MY POCKET FOR A PAIN *KILLLLLLLLLLLLA*"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I didn't kill the thread though, so stfu.

:flip


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fine now I've killed it, but it was already dead, so yeah.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - According to Soccernet Arsenal are third in the Premier League despite having one less point than Liverpool :lmao

I never knew a table was so hard to organize.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth:

Im watching Backlash and just saw the ECW title match.

I fucking knew that Vince would win, no one would believe me, I bet on and won on that match!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

You still have Zoidberg.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Someone in the "Sexiest Diva" thread thinks that finding a diva with big boobs but a man face not sexy is not the "manly thing" to do. That men apparently have to find a woman with giant boobs sexy, or they are immature, "fairy boys..........."


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: New Sig, time for a new usertitle.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im here and giving out rep


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

OMGOSH!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> OMGOSH!


:shocked: what?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Just got the T-Zone update for TEW 2007!


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-I am tired!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Overrated, ditto Stratusfactor.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Finally got round to watching ROH vs. CZW main event (****1/4 - ****1/2) from the 100th show. Amazing match. Anyone that hasn't, should watch this as soon as possible.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello refuse how you doing on this fine day.

Also World is that the COD match?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Im ok thanks Overrated, finally got round to watching Backlash earlier and loved it, you?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Just got back from college.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - Im here and giving out rep


Rep Me.Dont.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Nah Overrated, the Cage of Death takes place at Death Before Dishonor IV.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Couldent be assed to go college today.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

World said:


> Nah Overrated, the Cage of Death takes place at Death Before Dishonor IV.


Oh kk, ye ive got DBD The COD match was pretty good.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

truth - Im off


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Later.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have vol 4 of the mania set I am going to get the rest of the volumes on ebay as well was mania 21 and 22. When does mania 23 come out on dvd?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : here


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : here


Hello


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Hello


what up frankie (i'm not quite sure if that IS your real name )


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Nas.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

yes that's it . I'm just buying some wrestling dvds on ebay what's up with you?



Hi Refuse


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> yes that's it . I'm just buying some wrestling dvds on ebay what's up with you?


i'm doing this god awful dutch assignment. Jeez, we have to write this form of poetry that's like 500 years old


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sounds real bad I thank god I don't have to do any of that since I don't go to school any more.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Sounds real bad I thank god I don't have to do any of that since I don't go to school any more.


 lucky sob


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Listening to Stone Sour.

Friggin' awesome, they are.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Listening to Stone Sour.
> 
> Friggin' awesome, they are.


i don't know of them


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Then you don't know music.

Kiddin', of course.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Stone Sour, lead singer of Slipknot Corey Taylor.

Awesome band.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I have vol 4 of the mania set I am going to get the rest of the volumes on ebay as well was mania 21 and 22. When does mania 23 come out on dvd?


Mania comes out on the 22nd in the U.S


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

World said:


> Mania comes out on the 22nd in the U.S


Ill be getting it when it comes out in the UK which will be at least a month or two later.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : i don't like Slipknot all that much 

@World : who is you?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/339653-kennedy-best-match-yet.html#post4052884

Hmm HMM!! Kennedy vs Eddie was good...


....COME ON GUYS THERE MUST BE MORE!! MITB match does not count 



lol :side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Truth : i don't like Slipknot all that much
> 
> @World : who is you?


*STONE SOUR IS NOT SLIPKNOT!*:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't like Slipknot either. It's heavy, which I like, but you can't here what he's saying.

Stone Sour, you can. So big change. They also have quite a few good slow(er) songs, allowing for a nice variety.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Refuse said:


> Ill be getting it when it comes out in the UK which will be at least a month or two later.


Yeah, i'll probably pick it up as well. I don't think it's out until late June though. :sad: 

Truth: Catching up on 24 season 6. Up to episode 3.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> *STONE SOUR IS NOT SLIPKNOT!*:agree:


Yah, exactly.

I can understand Slipknot perfectly.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> @World : who is you?


Yeah, i don't post all that often.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Stone Sour, Slipknot, whatever, it's all the same..




*waits for an irate SaMi to smack me*


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello then.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i watched Bad Blood 2003 Today. And Now I dont know why?!?!?!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; i like diesels sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

World said:


> Mania comes out on the 22nd in the U.S


Oh sweet thanks


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

How can I make a big file into like smaller rar files so they when you download em they make one file?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WHAT?! i have Bad blood 2004 DVD too?! ohh...











OMG it has HBK Vs HHH Hell in a cell match!!!!!11!!!!1 This PPV RULES!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Refuse said:


> How can I make a big file into like smaller rar files so they when you download em they make one file?


Right click on the file, then click add to archive. Then on the general page in the bottom left corner it says 'split to volumes'. In that box you enter how big the files should be, beware though you need to put it in in bytes. So splitting into 200mb rar files would be '200000000'.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I made a request hope some one does it.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrestling-multimedia-requests/339623-some-matches.html


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

K doing tha now Tom.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!!!!111!1!!!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!!!!111!1!!!


but i want the truth!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> but i want the truth!


You can't handle the truth, boy, don't even try it 



(I called SaMi boy !!!11!1!!!wootwoot!!1!)


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> You can't handle the truth, boy, don't even try it
> 
> 
> 
> (I called SaMi boy !!!11!1!!!wootwoot!!1!)


[Add Pffft Here]


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Imagine accepting the truth!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Refuse said:


> K doing tha now Tom.


Nice one, if you have any problems i remember seeing something about it in the media handbook, id love to stay and help but i gotta go to work. catch ya later.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

*SaMi.-Midnight Lights*

_The Midnight lights! The Only Lights That Shine...For ya!!!!!
MIDNIGHT!!! MIDNIGHT...LIGHTS!!!!!!
BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
MIGHTYMIDNIGHTMIGHTYNIGHTMIGHTYMID...NIGHT!!! LIGHT!
LIGHT LIGHT MIDNIGHT LIGH!!
ITS THE MIDNIGHT LIGHT!!!

WHOWHOHWOHWOHWOOOOO!!!!!
Midnight lights!

The Midnight lights! The Only Lights That Shine...For ya!!!!!
MIDNIGHT!!! MIDNIGHT...LIGHTS!!!!!!
BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
MIGHTYMIDNIGHTMIGHTYNIGHTMIGHTYMID...NIGHT!!! LIGHT!
LIGHT LIGHT MIDNIGHT LIGH!!
ITS THE MIDNIGHT LIGHT!!!
_


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> *SaMi.-Midnight Lights*
> 
> _The Midnight lights! The Only Lights That Shine...For ya!!!!!
> MIDNIGHT!!! MIDNIGHT...LIGHTS!!!!!!
> ...


pffrt, here's a classic for ya:

_POKEMON, Gotta catch 'em aaahaall!

Oh it's so true, blablablabla always blue

_
and so one and so forth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just read the ECW results for this week. Kevin Thorn quit the New Breed.

Thank God, guy fit in with them like Hitler at a Synagogue...

They won't be around much longer now, though.

Truth ~ Burke/Punk at Judgment Day...probably.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

my song was original &...Beautiful!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I just read the ECW results for this week. Kevin Thorn quit the New Breed.
> 
> *Thank God, guy fit in with them like Hitler at a Synagogue...*
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Kevin thorns Finisher is Awesome!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the spoiler. :sad:


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Truth ~ Every time I see ECW I end up just thinking how damn good Marcus Cor Von is. Dunno why.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Legend said:


> Truth ~ Every time I see ECW I end up just thinking how damn good Marcus Cor Von is. Dunno why.


to answer your PM question, i honestly don't know, i'm still waiting for my partner :$


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> to answer your PM question, i honestly don't know, i'm still waiting for my partner :$


He told me he was close to getting it up.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just played some pool.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Legend said:


> He told me he was close to getting it up.


good shit


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Just played some pool.


I would say snap, but I was playing snooker. Christ, it's hard


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/136446-nitemare.html

Rajah banned Nitemare.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/136446-nitemare.html
> 
> Rajah banned Nitemare.


't was bound to happen one day or another


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/136446-nitemare.html
> 
> Rajah banned Nitemare.


How do you know it was Rajah?

That's right you don't.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Well I don't know but I assumed. Maybe it was Flash in an admin swerve.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

haha admin swerve.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Well I see this place is fixed now


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

was it me or was this site down?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> was it me or was this site down?



Yeah the servers are so badass the internet can't cope with them


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> was it me or was this site down?


Its been down for everyone I think


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth-








=









SPARKI HAS A TWIN CALLED JERICHOLOLIC  :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth :


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

What's wrong Sparki Jericholoic? Oh I know. I am still on your contact list on MSN


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: I'm finally a Premium Member!

Truth: First post as one


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady B said:


> What's wrong Sparki Jericholoic? Oh I know. I am still on your contact list on MSN


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth- Downloading Photoshop


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cash Rules Everything Around Me


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'm not surprised RVDtito didn't mention Backlash at all in they're new video.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hate rapidshare. I should just break down and get a premium account.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- I am off to a school reunion on Saturday. Fun Fun Fun :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Does anybody think that Khali could have been hired by someone to take out all the guys? Like Rikishi ran over Austin but Triple H was behind the plan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> Does anybody think that Khali could have been hired by someone to take out all the guys? Like Rikishi ran over Austin but Triple H was behind the plan.


Maybe, but who would he be working for?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Maybe, but who would he be working for?


In an ideal world....?



Jericho. :side:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't think the current Raw writers are that smart.  Would be awesome though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone said Kennedy is better in the ring than Austin.

.................


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Someone said Kennedy is better in the ring than Austin.
> 
> .................


Who?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> In an ideal world....?
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho. :side:


Never gonna happen


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Who?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/339662-does-mr-kennedy-remind-anyone.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Never gonna happen


It would have to be the Truth Commission then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/339662-does-mr-kennedy-remind-anyone.html


He said he was better then a YOUNG Austin, which isn't far fetched.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

farfetch'd is a pokémon :$


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> He said he was better then a YOUNG Austin, which isn't far fetched.


I'd still take a young Austin over Kennedy anyday.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I'd still take a young Austin over Kennedy anyday.


Depends on if he's talking about Hollywood Blondes Austin or this Austin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpxSiRMIIw


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Just got home.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - I got warned in the champions league thread because i said "wooooo"  when 2 posts above me someone said 2-0 WOOO.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Anyone know if I can take off the red off my username?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just got back from going out to Lunch.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> Anyone know if I can take off the red off my username?


erm just delete it from your estore menu.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> Anyone know if I can take off the red off my username?


Just go to buy it, and it will say "do you really want to remove colored username?"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Just got back from going out to Lunch.


Hey Andrew


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Rapidshare sucks and it angers me when people upload stuff on it.

Edit: Hey Brye


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> Depends on if he's talking about Hollywood Blondes Austin or this Austin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLpxSiRMIIw


Austin was green at the time I'll admit but he wasn't able to show his full ability in the ring around that time wasn't he a jobber in the USWA days?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks, I was a bit skeptical about that at first


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Rapidshare sucks and it angers me when people upload stuff on it.
> 
> Edit: Hey Brye


Yeah I know. I made a file exchange request and put in bold "*please do NOT upload on rapidShare"* and I got 1 attempt and it was uploaded on rapidshare


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Austin was green at the time I'll admit but he wasn't able to show his full ability in the ring around that time wasn't he a jobber in the USWA days?


He was, but the dude said young Austin, so you have to assume he meant YOUNG Austin.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am downloading something off another forum in 16 parts on Rapidshare. I will have it in a week.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Rapidshare sucks!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I am downloading something off another forum in 16 parts on Rapidshare. I will have it in a week.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> 7. _*Brian Christopher beat Buff Bagwell*_ with the hip hop drop. Buff came out and cut a heel promo talking about how much Memphis sucked, then Christopher came out and got a huge pop. Match was pretty much exactly as you'd imagine an indy match between these two being, *though with that said it was likely the best match on the whole show.* Christopher danced with a fan afterwards and everyone had a good time.


Good god, it must have been a horrible show.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I love rapidshare for downloading :$ much faster than anything else


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO "Hip hip drop"


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I like Sendspace the most, or Megaupload.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Not right now it's not. My download is moving at 25 KB/sec when regurally it moves at around 150.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I really only use torrents.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I use torrents when ever posible but sometimes there is no torrent for what I am downloading. This happens mostly with wrestling stuff.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I really only use torrents.


Same I download every Wrestling show every weak from torrents.

God bless them because otherwise I couldent watch any Wrestling.

My 400th post in this thread, woo.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

i usually get 800-1000 kn/sec from Rapidshare 500max from Megaupload and never more than 100 for sendspace but by far the worst is that shitty mediafire people started using a few months ago


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I am downloading something off another forum in 16 parts on Rapidshare. I will have it in a week.


It must be very important :agree: 

Never thought that someone would wait so long and hassle themselves with all the Rapidshare shit


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LMAO "Hip hip drop"


He's still living off the fame of a joke mid card tag team from seven years ago. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Same I download every Wrestling show every weak from torrents.
> 
> God bless them because otherwise I couldent watch any Wrestling.
> 
> My 400th post in this thread, woo.


How big is your harddrive? (In GBs of course)


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Uploading something for the media section on Megaupload.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is my 1638th post. I GUESS I POST TOO MUCH IN THIS THREAD.


WCW said:


> He's still living off the fame of a joke mid card tag team from seven years ago. :no:


Shame. I remember he tried to come back a few years ago...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It is Survivor Series 1999 which I have wanted for a long time so it is worth the wait. I also have alot of space to hold this stuff so I can tolerate the wait.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love rapidshare too it's been the best for me. I don't like using megaupload.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> How big is your harddrive? (In GBs of course)


I have 3, one is 320GB, then 80gb and 40Gb.

I have alot more in the garage.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> This is my 1638th post. I GUESS I POST TOO MUCH IN THIS THREAD.


This is my 5,684th post.


Maybe I just have a lot to say


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Refuse said:


> I have 3, one is 320GB, then 80gb and 40Gb.
> 
> I have alot more in the garage.



I have more


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I was top poster of one of the old threads.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nobody tells Vader what time it is


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Platt said:


> I have more


Nope I have more in my garage, I have a harddrive worth around £6000 it can run hundred of computers.

Otherwise known as a server.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> The Impact show this past Thursday with the first-ever Angle vs. Sting dream match being given away free on television and the Sting vs. Christian NWA World Title match, did an 0.98 rating. TNA was hoping for a 1.3. I would like to know what the difference between an 0.98 and a 1.3 means in the grand scheme of things for TNA. It certainly doesn't result in them making any more money.


:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> I am downloading something off another forum in 16 parts on Rapidshare. I will have it in a week.


want to use premium rapidshare? it's better and you can download all the parts at once I could send you my password.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> This is my 5,684th post.
> 
> 
> Maybe I just have a lot to say


You post WAY TOO MUCH IN THIS THREAD.

Word games is your safe spot anyway.:sad:


> oi leave his hair alone its awesome lol im jokin y wud u make a post like thismnewayz ? nd its a spray in 1 i forgot the name of it tho


I almost went blind.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Im about do things the way you should be doing things every single day, thats my way or the fucking high way.

:side:


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Nope I have more in my garage, I have a harddrive worth around £6000 it can run hundred of computers.
> 
> Otherwise known as a server.


:shocked: How much space is on that?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Nope I have more in my garage, I have a harddrive worth around £6000 it can run hundred of computers.
> 
> Otherwise known as a server.


I bet your server is better than the one WF uses.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TNA fears money


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Hogan in one of his morning appearances flat-out said that he walked away from WrestleMania because Vince refused to make him the top paid guy on the show. Hogan's contract stipulated that, but there was no way Vince was going to pay him more than he was paying Donald Trump. He said he expected Vince to call him back to the table to negotiate, but Vince never called.


Hogan wanted to be payed more then Trump. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Hogan wanted to be payed more then Trump. :lmao


I wonder how much Austin got


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Platt said:


> :shocked: How much space is on that?


Its 2 of the things above a GB I think, hang on Ill look it up.

My uncles business went out of business and I took the server. Hes a millinaire so it doesent matter to him, I plan to sell it on ebay soon, Ive seen ones not as good as mine go for 3k.

Its two Terabyte, not sure how many GB that is though.

Actually I think its the thing above that, I forgot.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Its 2 of the things above a GB I think, hang on Ill look it up.
> 
> My uncles business went out of business and I took the server. Hes a millinaire so it doesent matter to him, I plan to sell it on ebay soon, Ive seen ones not as good as mine go for 3k.
> 
> ...


A terabyte is a 1000GB

I've almost got as much as you then i have 2.1 TB in my pc atm getting another 500gb soon


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I think its two petabyte's then. Ive seen them go on ebay for over 3k.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WM 19 review said:


> I went to check out the special features on the DVD and turned on the Spanish commentary. It was quite interesting watching Austin wrestle “La Roca.” That just sounds wrong. WAIT. It just occurred to me that I can listen to these guys when Hulk Hogan glommed Hugo Savinovich with that chair. EVERYONE SIT TIGHT FOR A SECOND. This is already great. Hulk just thwacked Vince with the chair and Hugo squealed “Ay! Mi Madre!” All right, I have watched it, and THIS IS THE GREATEST WRESTLEMANIA EVER. Hulk swung at Vince, Vince ducked and Hulk hit Hugo. SPANG! Hugo said “Uhhnt!” and just went straight down. This left Carlos Cabrera to scream “OH NO! OH NO!” He said said something about his fallen amigo, then wailed loudly, like he was choking back tears. “Hugo!” He was very concerned about his amigo Hugo’s cabeza and what Hogan and “Veence Mack Man” had done to him. I DUB THIS A SPECIAL FEATURE AND COMMAND YOU ALL TO SEEK IT OUT AND WATCH.


:lmao I need to watch that now.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

How much is that gonna set you back? @ Platt.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao I need to watch that now.


I've never thought about doing that:lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Could anybody get on the forums here in the last few hours?

Truth: Asking because I couldn't.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

j20 said:


> How much is that gonna set you back? @ Platt.


think they're £89.99 for an external 500GB drive


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Could anybody get on the forums here in the last few hours?
> 
> Truth: Asking because I couldn't.


Nope forum was down for quite a while.

Edit: Yeh I payed 60 for my 320GB External.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/162375-wooooooooooooooooo.html


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Nope forum was down for quite a while.
> 
> Edit: Yeh I payed 60 for my 320GB External.



I can't believe how much prices have come down i remember a couple of years ago buying a 160gb for £200 and that was cheap then


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/162375-wooooooooooooooooo.html


restecp


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah, same with me with the forums, I thought it was a computer problem instead


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/162375-wooooooooooooooooo.html














Prices are good now yeh, my one looks real nice too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ Katt Williams on the new Dipset album.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

NastyNas said:


> want to use premium rapidshare? it's better and you can download all the parts at once I could send you my password.


can i use it plz?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Platt said:


> think they're £89.99 for an external 500GB drive


 Fuck, thats cheap. I think I may have to get one.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just bought Wrestlemania Anthology I can't wait to get it next i want the rumble one and the summerslam one that's coming out next.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Just got this PM from undadawg0027.



> your a ***. you probably don't got one, bt-dont reply.


I red repped him on his "how to get a girlfriend" thread.

:lmao


Edit: Just red repped him again with "Your mother is my girlfriend."

We need a Red Repping Crew reunion!!!!

:side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> can i use it plz?


Login: 865632
Password: 634799222


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Just got this PM from undadawg0027.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would join, but i'm more of a sharing the love type of guy


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ROH on PPV =


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Damn, Mac Safari is really gay. I can't see any changes I or other members made to usernames.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Dissapointed Toni/Tony whatever your name is.

The Gif in Derek's sig was an awesome moment.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Red repping crew never heard such a thing.








:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Refuse said:


> The Gif in Derek's sig was an awesome moment.


:agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Dissapointed Toni/Tony whatever your name is.
> 
> The Gif in Derek's sig was an awesome moment.


it's tony


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Red repping crew never heard such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Founder!!


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: I'm hoping someone can solve my computer problem

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/technology/339710-rambooster-killed-my-computer.html


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Red repping crew never heard such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/reputation.php?p=4023996

Do your job.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

RING OF HONOR ON PPV! WOOOOOOOT!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I feel hung over even though I didn't drink last night.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I feel hung over even though I didn't drink last night.


It's called having a headache


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> RING OF HONOR ON PPV! WOOOOOOOT!


I'm still in shock.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuck ADR you have alot of rep.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I feel hung over even though I didn't drink last night.


Maybe you just drank so much that you totally forgot you drank. It happens. :agree:


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Refuse said:


> Fuck ADR you have alot of rep.


Truth - I have just about the same amount he has, maybe a little more.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I dont drink alc at all.

Edit: Fuck Mr.Perfect you have alot of rep.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> RING OF HONOR ON PPV! WOOOOOOOT!



Greatest thing ever :agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I have just about the same amount he has, maybe a little more.


What about me? :sad:

EDIT: Not as much.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I have just about the same amount he has, maybe a little more.


You used to.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Wait, ROH on PPV?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It's about time they got a PPV deal


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wait, ROH on PPV?


Yep.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> You used to.


What's your exact total? 

Mine is 22256.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> RING OF HONOR ON PPV! WOOOOOOOT!


It's about time!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> What's your exact total?
> 
> Mine is 22256.


23059


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> It's about time!


Most ballingest shit ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

How much do the PPVs cost and when does it start?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Mr.Perfect how much rep do you have?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> 23059


Truth - You get rep mainly for your gifs though. I get mine because I'm perfect. 

Overrated, look up a few posts. I posted the total.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - You get rep mainly for your gifs though. I get mine because I'm perfect.
> 
> Overrated, look up a few posts. I posted the total.


restecp for telling the truth


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - You get rep mainly for your gifs though. I get mine because I'm perfect.
> 
> Overrated, look up a few posts. I posted the total.


ye i know that i was just wondering how much you add to the persons rep?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Most ballingest shit ever.


"Ballingest"? What, ROH on PPV?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How much do the PPVs cost and when does it start?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/339706-roh-ppv.html


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> ye i know that i was just wondering how much you add to the persons rep?


My rep power? I don't know. Take a look at your rep points, and I'll rep you right now. Then you can figure it out. 

It's probably a little over 30.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - You get rep mainly for your gifs though. I get mine because I'm perfect.
> 
> Overrated, look up a few posts. I posted the total.


I get some from them but not much. Only when I make Maria ones it seems.  That's not why I post them though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Platt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/339706-roh-ppv.html


Booo, I'm too lazy/crapped out to read a press release.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Jesus perfect you do have good rep power


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> My rep power? I don't know. Take a look at your rep points, and I'll rep you right now. Then you can figure it out.
> 
> It's probably a little over 30.


Nah haven't you seen the new rep levels.

I'm betting around 60+


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

damn I repped him but he's still in the green.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

RaS said:


> Nah haven't you seen the new rep levels.
> 
> I'm betting around 60+


No, I haven't lol. I spend most of my time in the sports section, so...:$

60? Damn...


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Booo, I'm too lazy/crapped out to read a press release.



First show will be the May 12th NYC show being shown on July first with one more every 60 days


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

RaS said:


> Nah haven't you seen the new rep levels.
> 
> I'm betting around 60+


Its probably 40 something. Mine is 52 and I have far more posts. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Platt said:


> First show will be the May 12th NYC show being shown on July first with one more every 60 days


Booo, so it's not live? Lame.

Still a great deal though, hopefully the PPVs don't cost 30 bucks. Thanks Platt.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love the new rep levels and I love having +49 rep power .


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

+49 jesus 

Truth - No college tomorrow.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Off to watch a film.

Later all.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

How do you determine the rep level you have? (For those who have tons of rep points)

Cya Refuse


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - No college tomorrow.


Same.

Actually, I got no college for awhile. My last class was a week ago. 

Truth - I'm off to eat dinner, peace.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

i'm outta here as well

see y'all later


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Peace out perfect  

Truth - My bro has exams tomorrow ha ha ha.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

1 to all who are leaving


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I love WCW in the mid 90's


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just asked some one to tell me how much their rep points went up after I repped them.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

NastyNas said:


> I just asked some one to tell me how much their rep points went up after I repped them.


Ill tell you :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think that ROH is purposefully not going to release the May 12th show on DVD (if it's ready in time) before the PPV airs.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Ill tell you :side:


I said it wrong I meant to tell PsychoticViper2000 the way I checked what my power level was by asking some one.






I'm going to go on a +49 rep spree .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> I think that ROH is purposefully not going to release the May 12th show on DVD (if it's ready in time) before the PPV airs.


PPV? What's this all about, what have I missed?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> PPV? What's this all about, what have I missed?


ROH is getting a PPV deal.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> ROH is getting a PPV deal.


Got any more info. :$


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Derek said:


> ROH is getting a PPV deal.


:agree: 
Platt and David have been marking out all evening.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Got any more info. :$


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/339706-roh-ppv.html#post4054094


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Janitor selling drugs = ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Got any more info. :$


Basically, The May 12th show is going to be airing on PPV on July 1st. They're going to be having a PPV show every 60 days, similar to the original ECW.

There's a thread on it in the other wrestling section.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ROH getting more buys than TNA = ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> ROH getting more buys than TNA = ratings


That's actually something I'm worried about.

Even though ROH does have a strong following, they don't have a TV show to plug it. It's going to be hard for them to pick up new fans just by putting out a PPV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RootBeer Tapper = ratings


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

If the buy rates are a reflection of the products, ROH will smoke TNA. But that's (usually) not the case. :sad:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idgzsd6tjUU


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> If the buy rates are a reflection of the products, ROH will smoke TNA. But that's not the case. :sad:


True. Hopefully they'll find some way to advertise the show in a way that could draw in some new fans.


----------



## Vash Stampede (May 2, 2007)

Sup people.

Guess who.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Vash Stampede said:


> Sup people.
> 
> Guess who.


Who?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Vash Stampede said:


> Sup people.
> 
> Guess who.


Nitemare? :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Vash Stampede said:


> Sup people.
> 
> Guess who.


JKA?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Vash Stampede said:


> Sup people.
> 
> Guess who.


Father?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: That was weird.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Vash Stampede said:


> Sup people.
> 
> Guess who.


Vince Mcmahon :side:


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Huh?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Vash Stampede said:


> Sup people.
> 
> Guess who.


Mr. Hippopotamus?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I hope Dragon makes some sort of an appearance on the 12th.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ he's advertised to be there.

Cide, are you going to be at that show?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - It sucks that the TNA guys wont be able to be on the ROH PPV though 



> Cide, are you going to be at that show?


You know it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hitler? Gandhi? Lashley?


----------



## Vash Stampede (May 2, 2007)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - It sucks that the TNA guys wont be able to be on the ROH PPV though
> 
> 
> You know it.


I bet Aries will. He's pretty much already gone from TNA and he would chose ROH over TNA anyday.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> You know it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Hitler? Gandhi? Lashley?


Nice work last night against the Chelsea scum. :agree:


----------



## Vash Stampede (May 2, 2007)

I'm Nitemare. Just watch me go on a ban spreed. This site seriously needs a spring cleaning.



> Nice work last night against the Chelsea scum.


Mourinho > You.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Vash Stampede said:


> I bet Aries will. He's pretty much already gone from TNA and he would chose ROH over TNA anyday.


He's still signed to TNA though he's only suspended.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Derek said:


> ^^ he's advertised to be there.


*Happy Birthday Smiley*

The last time the motherfuckers in front of me wouldn't sit down.

"You're in the first row, asshole. Who are you looking over?"


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ ROH PPV? When is this going down?

*Truth:* Just got back from work, good times. Got paid, which means your boy is going out to buy a quarter of mids.

*Truth:* Eating a 1/4 pounder


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Nice work last night against the Chelsea scum. :agree:


:agree:

Can't wait for the Final, 6 Times sounds great


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I may be going to my 1st ROH show on June 8th


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Vash Stampede said:


> I'm Nitemare. Just watch me go on a ban spreed. This site seriously needs a spring cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Mourinho > You.


:no:

Rajah > You? :side:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

My biological Father?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> /\ ROH PPV? When is this going down?


Show is May 12th, show airs July 1st.


----------



## Vash Stampede (May 2, 2007)

Homicide_187 said:


> He's still signed to TNA though he's only suspended.


I wouldn't be surprised to see him quitting before the PPV or maybe he'll just don't give a shit and appear which will lead to him getting fired from TNA anyway.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Vash Stampede said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see him quitting before the PPV or maybe he'll just don't give a shit and appear which will lead to him getting fired from TNA anyway.


I wouldn't be suprised if he showed up and did some sort of shoot promo on TNA. The relationship between ROH and TNA strained enough as it is.


----------



## Vash Stampede (May 2, 2007)

SixOneNine™ said:


> My biological Father?


You dipshit, didn't you quit? You chose WF instead of life I see.

I won't be around much. I'll just ban a hundred n00bs and quit again. I'll start with xTOMx and then Brye for being an Ashley fan.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vader vs. Dustin Rhodes from Clash Of The Champions XXIX is a really good match


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Vash Stampede said:


> You dipshit, didn't you quit? You chose WF instead of life I see.
> 
> I won't be around much. I'll just ban a hundred n00bs and quit again. I'll start with xTOMx and then Brye for being an Ashley fan.


I haven't been an Ashley fan for 2 days now :side: I recently quit


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Vash Stampede said:


> You dipshit, didn't you quit? You chose WF instead of life I see.
> 
> I won't be around much. I'll just ban a hundred n00bs and quit again. I'll start with xTOMx and then Brye for being an Ashley fan.


Yay.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

> PPVs will be priced around $10-$15 depending on the carrier according to Mike Johnson. They also signed 12 of their talents to contracts. No TNA talent can appear on the PPV.
> 
> ROH signed Claudio Castagnoli to a year deal today, as well as Roderick Strong, Bryan Danielson, and the Briscoes


Greatness


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> I haven't been an Ashley fan for 2 days now :side: I recently quit


You dumped him?


----------



## Vash Stampede (May 2, 2007)

Brye said:


> I haven't been an Ashley fan for 2 days now :side: I recently quit


You found out she's a barbie doll?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> You dumped him?


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You dumped him?





> found out she's a barbie doll?


:argh::$


----------



## Vash Stampede (May 2, 2007)

I want to see how far ROH can go now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching youtube seeing a old promo from jerry lawler making fun of purto ricans.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Vash Stampede said:


> You dipshit, didn't you quit? You chose WF instead of life I see.
> 
> I won't be around much. I'll just ban a hundred n00bs and quit again. I'll start with xTOMx and then Brye for being an Ashley fan.


I never quit, I post once in a while.

And I dont appreciate being called a dipshit by someone who acts as pathetic as you do.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If ROH gets higher buyrates then TNA, then I would mark out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If ROH gets higher buyrates then TNA, then I would mark out.


New avatar


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> New avatar


It oozes personality.


*Truth:* Class. :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> New avatar


Wow, what an original pose Davey.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Vash Stampede said:


> I want to see how far ROH can go now.


I wouldn't be suprised if they were able to get a TV show within the next 9 months or so.

In one year they've:

-Been able to go international with UK tours.
-They've established a strong relationship with Dragon Gate and NOAH. The first time the GHC title was ever defended outside of Japan was in ROH. The ROH title was defended in NOAH in the main event of a quality show.
-Developed of the Video Wire to keep fans that aren't at the shows updated and be able to see major storyline developments.

Right now for ROH, if they can keep a stable roster, the sky is the limit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Wow, what an original pose Davey.


:hb


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Loving my new Banner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if they were able to get a TV show within the next 9 months or so.
> 
> In one year they've:
> 
> ...


I'm afraid that if they got a TV deal they would end up like ECW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ True, but with ROH it wouldn't be so much about content as it would about getting the matches shorter. 

"KENTA chose me to be his American protoge."


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm bored


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

ROH should get Bruno to come in again for the PPV


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Hulk Hogan/Sting vs. The Faces Of Doom


Mr. T as the special referee


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> I'm bored


Truth: Same here. 

Very little on TV now.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> Show is May 12th, show airs July 1st.


I know I'm a little late on this but I just took a shower.

PPVs that aren't live do not = Ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ROH need Michael fucking Buffer.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Vash Stampede = Pac O Maniac

Coz the everton fan told me.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Role Model said:


> ROH need Michael fucking Buffer.


Bobby Cruise > Michael Buffer 

Only because I told you Tom


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ROH need Michael fucking Buffer.


He'd add at least 400,000 buys.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Same here.
> 
> Very little on TV now.


Yeah I know, and my friend has all my Scrubs DVDs right now


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I think this is the first time I've ever gotten sunburnt before June. I'm actually starting to peel a bit which sucks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I know I'm a little late on this but I just took a shower.
> 
> PPVs that aren't live do not = Ratings


True, but I think that there will be enough people loyal to the product or who just want to see the show that will order the PPV.

You know that the guys are going to be giving their all for the show, so it should be a really good show anyways.

As I mentioned before, I really am curious to see how ROH plans on trying to get some new fans. I'd love to see them somehow get a TV, but it could be difficult finding a slot that would allow them to reach their target demographic audience.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Getting Buffer to announce a main event costs more than ROH's net worth


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Yeah I know, and my friend has all my Scrubs DVDs right now


You should get your money together for the season five set as it's about to come out this month. :agree:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

When did Pac O Maniac get banned?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> You should get your money together for the season five set as it's about to come out this month. :agree:


Nice, I didn't realize it was coming out. Season 5 was great


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> True, but I think that there will be enough people loyal to the product or who just want to see the show that will order the PPV.
> 
> You know that the guys are going to be giving their all for the show, so it should be a really good show anyways.
> 
> As I mentioned before, I really am curious to see how ROH plans on trying to get some new fans. I'd love to see them somehow get a TV, but you never know.


It could be successful I suppose just because it's ROH. But if ROH is retarded enough to put the show on DVD before it airs on PPV, I see it bombing hard.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Bobby Cruise > Michael Buffer
> 
> Only because I told you Tom


:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Getting Buffer to announce a main event costs more than ROH's net worth


He's worth it. I'd mark so much for him to start doing stuff in the WWE.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Getting Buffer to announce a main event costs more than ROH's net worth


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> It could be successful I suppose just because it's ROH. But if ROH is retarded enough to put the show on DVD before it airs on PPV, I see it bombing hard.


I don't even think it be available by July 1st, whether or not it was a PPV taping or not. And if it is going to be ready for sale, I don't think they'd sell it before the PPV aired. I wouldn't be suprised if they did a plug to buy the DVD during the PPV.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> It could be successful I suppose just because it's ROH. But if ROH is retarded enough to put the show on DVD before it airs on PPV, I see it bombing hard.


Yea the PPV will probably be out on DVD before the show airs.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* The Fink > Buffer


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Nice, I didn't realize it was coming out. Season 5 was great


Yeah, it has my favorite episode from the whole show - My Lunch. Plan to get it as soon as possible after the Wii.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* The Fink > Buffer


I worship both, but Buffer is better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* The Fink > Buffer


I always marked when he would say "..and NEW WWF Champion".

Truth- Buffer once called Bret Hart "Bret Clark"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Yeah, it has my favorite episode from the whole show - *My Lunch.* Plan to get it as soon as possible after the Wii.


Whats the story for that episode? I don't remember it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ROH could air 4 year old shows on PPV and they would still outbuy TNA.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> *I always marked when he would say "..and NEW WWF Champion".*
> 
> Truth- Buffer once called Bret Hart "Bret Clark"


Me too. :$

Total awesomeness to be honest.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I knew this dude one time, funny as hell man. Funny as hell.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I met Fink at a houseshow


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I always marked when he would say "..and NEW WWF Champion".



The winner................*AND NEW~!!!*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1AFTfZ32gM


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Whats the story for that episode? I don't remember it


It's the one where Dr. Cox gets organs for the patients. But in turn, everything starts to fall apart a little while after he gets them. Near the end he had a huge breakdown (had a great song to go along with that) because of it. It's a really good episode.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> The winner................*AND NEW~!!!*


exactly. He always had a way of being able to grasp the gravity of a victory when he announced the winner.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Love that PPV, I marked out so much watching it 

Taker should always be the American Bad Ass.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth: *Someone needs to put together a comp of every time Ron Simmons said "DAMN" without the pauses, pretty much just straight up DAMNs.

It would be awesome to get paid to say "damn", and even get your own shirt.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1AFTfZ32gM


I want the 2000 Raws so bad. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1AFTfZ32gM


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> It's the one where Dr. Cox gets organs for the patients. But in turn, everything starts to fall apart a little while after he gets them. Near the end he had a huge breakdown (had a great song to go along with that) because of it. It's a really good episode.


I think I remember that one

I love that show


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* If Vince kept the doo-rag and teamed with New Jack as the New Gangstas I'd mark out.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love watching youtube on tv I watched all the botcamania videos and the death of wrestlers special that they had on HBO a few years back.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* If Vince kept the doo-rag and teamed with New Jack as the New Gangstas I'd mark out.


:lmao

That would be the Best. Team. Ever


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> I think I remember that one
> 
> I love that show


Yeah, Comedy Central was the ones to really get me hooked on it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck David Sullivan


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

The really cool song at the end of that episode is How to Save A Life - The Fray btw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Yeah, Comedy Central was the ones to really get me hooked on it.


I started watching on NBC for a while then I got to watch it on CC alot


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Brye said:


> I met Fink at a houseshow


Me too a long time ago the main event was the undertaker vs yokozuna in a casket match. I remember not many people showing and he was telling people who were in the back to go ahead and come closer I ended up in the first row. Also seen razor ramon vs owen hart. good times


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Thanks for memories even though they weren't so great


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Thanks for memories even though they weren't so great


Read the newsletter?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idgzsd6tjUU


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Read the newsletter?


Fuck, forgot it was out today (mind in the books). Bout to read it now.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Thanks for memories even though they weren't so great


He tastes like you only Sweeter?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm probably not gonna get the ROH PPV.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BTR should be great tonight, Brock and Austin = Greatness.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Brian Danielson starts having to use generic music instead of the Final Countdown then these PPVs will get no buyrates.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> If Brian Danielson starts having to use generic music instead of the Final Countdown then these PPVs will get no buyrates.


His power comes from that music, without it, he's nothing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> If Brian Danielson starts having to use generic music instead of the Final Countdown then these PPVs will get no buyrates.


I was wondering about the whole music thing. It really would suck if they had to go with generic music.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I kinda want to buy some ROH DVDs now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't wait to have all manias on dvd I'm going to watch mania 1 to mania 23.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I kinda want to buy some ROH DVDs now.


y


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I was wondering about the whole music thing. It really would suck if they had to go with generic music.


UFC uses real music so ROH can. I think the problem is putting it on DVD and ROH doesn't sell their DVDs in stores so they are good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> If Brian Danielson starts having to use generic music instead of the Final Countdown then these PPVs will get no buyrates.


QFT

Too bad we won't know with the first PPV since it's a May show airing in July.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I kinda want to buy some ROH DVDs now.


I get that urge, then just buy WWE ones....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I get that urge, then just buy WWE ones....


Same here.

Production values and good wrestling > good wrestling


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

We're leaving together (together)
But still it's Farewell..

:side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> I kinda want to buy some ROH DVDs now.


Buy the entire Fifth Year Festival it's well worth it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Every COTC > 1 ROH DVD for the same price


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Buy the entire Fifth Year Festival it's well worth it.


I'm very tempted, just not sure I can be bothered.

:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I may contact some of my illegal tape trader friends and purchase FYF for a dramatically lowered price. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I may contact some of my illegal tape trader friends and purchase FYF for a dramatically lowered price. :side:


I could do it. But that would require effort.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I could do it. But that would require effort.


True. Perhaps I'll just download them off PWT and burn them.


That's a fucking great idea, I think I'll do it now.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'm very tempted, just not sure I can be bothered.
> 
> :$


I feel you it's hard trying to keep up with all of the new ROH DVD's. I lucked out and found a order online a few years back that got me caught up with all of the older shows for real cheap.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Download FYF: Liverpool :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> True. Perhaps I'll just download them off PWT and burn them.
> 
> 
> That's a fucking great idea, I think I'll do it now.


WCW Halloween Havoc 1995
WCW Monday Night Nitro Complete 1995
WCW/nWo Souled Out 1998


^I decided to get those with my other order I showed you the other day.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW Halloween Havoc 1995
> WCW Monday Night Nitro Complete 1995
> WCW/nWo Souled Out 1998
> 
> ...


You have a lot of fucking wrestling to watch dude.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Added Best of Mike Awesome in NOAH to my IVP order.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

FYF is such a genius marketing scheme.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You have a lot of fucking wrestling to watch dude.


Yeah


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Screw ROH, someone has started uploading old NWA shows from 1985.

:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Screw ROH, someone has started uploading old NWA shows from 1985.
> 
> :hb


I downloaded them a while ago. I think it was when you were banned


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpe1Atcd0E0

Classic. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cole needs to stop doing coke with Jeff Hardy


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpe1Atcd0E0
> 
> Classic. :lmao


I have the entire radio show that that is taken from. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Austin on Tom Green's show was asked about Brian Kendrick and Paul London and responded "Who?"


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Cole needs to stop doing coke with Jeff Hardy


Hey, he's hosting a nationally televised program and where the fuck are you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao


:hb 


You should listen to it. It's hilarious


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao


:lmao 

Is it true that MVP's name came up during the interview ? :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Someone is selling a 10 disk best of DX for 22 bucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao
> 
> Is it true that MVP's name came up during the interview ? :side:


Yeah



WCW said:


> Someone is selling a 10 disk best of DX for 22 bucks.


I'd get it


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: About to watch this weeks 24 on DVR.

What's up everybody?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Crossface. Just postin, You?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Meanwhile, the ring canvas was caked in fresh blood. Oh well, what can you do? They should have at least made an angle out of it, saying TNA couldn't afford the dry cleaning bill for the canvas.


I would have bought it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Arn Anderson is the number one contender for a lot of things.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> So as convoluted as that clusterfuck was, up next was a "Suicide Stampede". They had a bunch of teams having a match. They needed a SCREEN with RULES. The rules were: "Winners move on to 3-way X Title match against Sabin at Sacrifice. You cannot tag in your own partner." They didn't even announce who the teams were, we had to figure it out on our own. It appears we had Alex Shelley & Kaz, Sharkie & Low-Ki, Petey Williams & Jerry Lynn, and Sonjay Dutt & Jay Lethal. If this whole thing wasn't bad enough, guys weren't even tagging, they were just getting into the ring. So it gets worse. Black Machismo pinned Kaz with a flying elbow and then Sonjay, his partner, got mad. Why, you ask? I don't fucking know. Don said maybe he was mad because Lethal stole his pin. "Who cares?" Tenay screamed. My thoughts exactly. Sonjay was MAD because his partner WON HIM A TITLE SHOT ON PPV. So then Grandpa Nash came out for some reason, I guess to make peace, and Sonjay wanted nothing to do with Lethal. So why the fuck were you in this match, and why the fuck was he your partner? And why the fuck would anyone watch this show?.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Arn Anderson is the number one contender for a lot of things.


Is he?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao

Greatness.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nash needs to give everybody on the roster a Powerbomb on the next PPV.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Jarrett then grabbed the guitar and waffled Traci. "HE CREAMED MISS BROOKS IN THE FACE!" Don screamed.


:lmao

The Impact recap is greatness


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nash needs to give everybody on the roster a Powerbomb on the next PPV.


I'd rather see him Powerbomb Dutch Mantell


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: I haven't watched wrestling in a long time. All I've heard is that Joe's done with ROH and Undertaker's injured.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> The Impact recap is greatness


Wait I thought he was a face?

Oh and BTR will be great tonight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Crossface™ said:


> Truth: I haven't watched wrestling in a long time. All I've heard is that Joe's done with ROH and Undertaker's injured.


Arn Anderson is number one contender.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Wait I thought he was a face?
> 
> Oh and BTR will be great tonight


He is a face and Traci is a heel, so despite her being a woman, it's ok.

I'm going to miss it live  I'll listen to it tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just saw Hot Fuzz and I loved it.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Just saw Hot Fuzz and I loved it.


Truth: Yeah it was an awesome movie. :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: new usertitle


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Listening to Nirvana.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Is Austin live in the studio for BTR tonight?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Your new usertitle lies.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: new usertitle


you lost.....like the Lakers.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Is Austin live in the studio for BTR tonight?


Nah, pre-recorded. It will probably be a bunch of movie stuff too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Your new usertitle lies.


:agree:


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Just read Kennedy won MITB. Looks like I'm watching SmackDown on Friday.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Your new usertitle is true


fixed. want a game to show it?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Is Austin live in the studio for BTR tonight?


No its the Vanilla Gorilla


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> fixed. want a game to show it?


Wow :no:

And no, I will not play pool with you


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> No its the Vanilla Gorilla


I wonder if Brock will shit on the WWE.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Wow :no:
> 
> And no, I will not play pool with you


truth: i can't wait until Ashley gets fired.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

no but you could face Diesel and see how that works out.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I wonder if Brock will shit on the WWE.


Thats what Im hoping


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/339747-j-r-s-raw-script-2005-a.html

Pretty cool thread.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: I'm sad at the moment at my computer reacting badly, making me wanting to reformat the whole thing when I have over 3000 songs on it, along with a couple of wrestling matches while I'm very excited/psyched 'cos I'm getting an MP3 player tomorrow or an iPod (My mom called it Ihop somehow since she seriously wasn't too familiar with the product :lmao). My family and I are hispanic, so yeah, that can't be THAT strange.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I wonder if Brock will shit on the WWE.


Ratings.

He'll probably talk about his upcoming MMA fight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brock won't shit on the WWE, I've heard recent interviews where he said he loved everything about the WWE besides the travel and the politics. He'll shit on NJPW, because he HATED it there. He still has the IWGP title actually.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> no but you could face Diesel and see how that works out.


ok. but he is not here, so later then.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Paul Heyman should be in Brock's corner for his MMA fight so when he gets taken down and is on the bottom Heyman can yell, "BROCK WE'RE LOSING!"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ :lmao


WCW said:


> Brock won't shit on the WWE, I've heard recent interviews where he said he loved everything about the WWE besides the travel and the politics. He'll shit on NJPW, because he HATED it there. He still has the IWGP title actually.


He might have hated it there, but he could've at least dropped the title to Tanahashi, like he was supposed to.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've obtained a copy of the script that the announcers got in WCW:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Spoiler



Kennedy jobbing to Matt Hardy again makes me smile



^smackdown related^


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I've obtained a copy of the script that the announcers got in WCW:


Fake. There's nothing about putting over Hogan.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Fake. There's nothing about putting over Hogan.


Hogan is in the nwo.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

> I wonder if Brock will shit on the WWE.


I doubt it. In fact, in an interview I read just recently he hesitated to even rule out a return.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Anyone here have MSN?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pretty Wonderful = awesome tag team


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: I think my Dad deleted all of my Maria banners off my computer.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Ricky Steamboat vs. Steve Austin


~!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching Ricky Steamboat vs. Steve Austin
> 
> 
> ~!





> At one notable Clash of the Champions event broadcast live on TBS in 1996, Heenan screamed, "What the fuck are you doing?" when Brian Pillman grabbed him by his injured neck during Pillman's "loose cannon" gimmick.


You need to watch this.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You need to watch this.


I watched it yesterday. It was uncensored too:lmao


It's on the Pillman DVD as well


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: My anus is really dry lately and Im stretching it more than usual. I even have to use wet toilet paper when Im done taking a crap. Gosh its annoying, lawls.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=C_kNeKF9G84

WCW^


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=C_kNeKF9G84
> 
> WCW^


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Hogan is in the nwo.


Yeah but you've got to put Hogan over specifcally.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25AT2EyAIw4


You need to get this:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but you've got to put Hogan over specifcally.


It's in his contract.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Steamboat and Austin had a great match at Clash XXVIII


****


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: Just watched The Terminal. Good movie.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4055099-post1.html


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4055099-post1.html
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao


Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't it take months/years to detect if someone has HIV?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't it take months/years to detect if someone has HIV?


I don't think so.


Doesn't matter, he's lying


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4055099-post1.html
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao


:lmao Why would you make a thread about that? Honestly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3318110-post9.html

He doesn't know who the champion is during his favorite match? :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't it take months/years to detect if someone has HIV?


According to a kid who paid attention in health class (he posted in the thread), it takes 3 months.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Bored.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3318110-post9.html
> 
> He doesn't know who the champion is during his favorite match? :no:


:lmao

Flair was always champion during that time so I forgive him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Playing Madden for the Sega on the PSP is hard.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Killing time until BTR.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> Flair was always champion during that time so I forgive him.


No, that's retarded. If it's his favorite match don't you think he would at least know who the CHAMPION was?!?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> No, that's retarded. If it's his favorite match don't you think he would at least know who the CHAMPION was?!?


Point taken.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

My favorite match is Michaels/Hart from WM 12. I marked when Hart won the belt.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> No, that's retarded. If it's his favorite match don't you think he would at least know who the CHAMPION was?!?


During the match introductions, you see Steamboat standing in front of the ref who is hoisting A BIG FUCKING SHINY BELT!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Rock's heel turn at WM X-7 was awesome. He would do anything to take that belt off Austin.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> My favorite match is Michaels/Hart from WM 12. I marked when Hart won the belt.


Yeah. Him winning by 3 falls was great



> During the match introductions, you see Steamboat standing in front of the ref who is hoisting A BIG FUCKING SHINY BELT!!!!


Yeah, I mark for people who lie about their favorite matches.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/339763-matches-become-wrestling-fan.html


Nice thread title.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Found this in the member picture thread:



The Mask of The Imperfect said:


> lmfao at Jacker. You all look the same. (You and your friends).


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah. Him winning by 3 falls was great
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I mark for people who lie about their favorite matches.


3? Lies. Hart won 5-1 in OT.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/339677-jeff-hardys-hair-omg-its-annoying-me.html

:lmao


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Just finished watching 24.

What's up?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Crossface™ said:


> Truth: Just finished watching 24.
> 
> What's up?


Meh, this week was ok. More advancement than anything.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Found this in the member picture thread:


I agree 100%


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm downloading a Razor Ramon documentary


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Just saw this clip on Youtube of a CAW of Chuck Norris facing John Cena in SVR 07. Norris blinked, knocking Cena out, and then pinned him for the win. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Just beat God Of War 1 about 20 minutes ago and am watching stuff in the treasures section.

I'm actually surprised how easy Ares is to beat. Final boss in the game and I could think of 5 things off the top of my head that were a shitload harder.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Just beat God Of War 1 about 20 minutes ago and am watching stuff in the treasures section.
> 
> I'm actually surprised how easy Ares is to beat. Final boss in the game and I could think of 5 things off the top of my head that were a shitload harder.


Did you call that GOW phone #?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...on-has-been-bugging-me-years.html#post4055726

The last post gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Did you call that GOW phone #?


What?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> What?





> Destroy the Ares and Minotaur statues in the throne room at Olympus (use Lance of the Furies: L1+Circle). The secret message is a scrambled telephone number, just read it from left to right to figure it out... it should be pretty obvious. Call the number to get a pre-recorded message describing how cool you are (or aren't).


That


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah, never heard of that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...on-has-been-bugging-me-years.html#post4055726
> 
> The last post gave me a good laugh.


:gun:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Nah, never heard of that.


Oh, my friend called it when he beat the game. He said it was kinda funny


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Did you call that GOW phone #?


phone number? There are several sites that have detailed walkthroughs, I used that A LOT during GOW2.

Got Damn Puzzles


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> phone number? There are several sites that have detailed walkthroughs, I used that A LOT during GOW2.
> 
> Got Damn Puzzles


Nah, its not a walkthrough. Its a secret once you beat the 1st game


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Wait till you play GOW2, Pyro.

Completely owns number 1, which is an amazing game already.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really need to play GOW 2. The 1st one was awesome


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Nah, its not a walkthrough. Its a secret once you beat the 1st game


Secrets for almost any game can be found on Gamefaqs.com, that site even has glitches in games


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Secrets for almost any game can be found on Gamefaqs.com, that site even has glitches in games


Yeah, thats where I found this one. It's just a # you call and you get a pre-recorded message thats supposed to be funny. I listened to it a long time ago so I forget if its actually funny



Gamefaqs.com said:


> Destroy the Ares and Minotaur statues in the throne room at Olympus (use Lance of the Furies: L1+Circle). The secret message is a scrambled telephone number, just read it from left to right to figure it out... it should be pretty obvious. Call the number to get a pre-recorded message describing how cool you are (or aren't).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Wait till you play GOW2, Pyro.
> 
> Completely owns number 1, which is an amazing game already.


I did start playing it a little. I didn't wait until I beat 1 because I got frustrated as all hell trying to beat the first time you fight the Cerberus dogs (the green ones that grow into having 3 heads.)



But yeah, back onto GOW 2 as of right now.

Nice to know it owns #1. I'll REALLY enjoy it then, absolutely loved 1.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I never played GOW 1, I skipped straight to 2. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I never played GOW 1, I skipped straight to 2. :$


Cheater


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cheater


:banned:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I still can't get over how good the aerial fights are in GOW2, I mean my Gawd


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I did start playing it a little. I didn't wait until I beat 1 because I got frustrated as all hell trying to beat the first time you fight the Cerberus dogs (the green ones that grow into having 3 heads.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Holt though has said on various occasions, there are many, many more puzzles you have to figure out, than there is in #1. So be prepared for that once you get deeper in. But really, I was able to get through them all with relative ease. Challenging, but possible, for sure. 

But the positives in this game, are freakin' awesome. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll probably pick up GOW 2 for my PS2 and Crackdown for my 360 soon


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This game is going to take forever to download. Thanks rapidshare!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> As Holt though has said on various occasions, there are *many, many more puzzles you have to figure out*, than there is in #1. So be prepared for that once you get deeper in. But really, I was able to get through them all with relative ease. Challenging, but possible, for sure.
> 
> But the positives in this game, are freakin' awesome. :agree:


I was going back and forth to gameinformer.com like crazy :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/339679-okay-i-edge-my-seat.html

That dude pretty much just stole Bill and Doug's latest video and put it in writing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You made that banner Holt? That looks nice.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- time for BTR.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> You made that banner Holt? That looks nice.


Yes I know, Heroes is that shiznit

Truth:Listening to BTR


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> This game is going to take forever to download. Thanks rapidshare!


Check your PMs


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I was going back and forth to gameinformer.com like crazy :no:


I actually had the guide from IGN up whenever I was online here and gaming on it. I tried my best to only use it when I considered myself really, really stuck, and I think I only really used it about, 10 or so times, to figure out a few challenges.

But the rest of the puzzles, I did myself, which was like 10000000. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Listenin to BTR


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You made that banner Holt? That looks nice.


You have a sig again?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Same Holt.


Killa CaLi said:


> You have a sig again?


Ya.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn, I didn't know that Taker worked the Backlash match with the torn bicep.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Damn, I didn't know that Taker worked the Backlash match with the torn bicep.


And he still put on a good match


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Going to use this when/if MVP wins the US title. If he doesn't win it soon, then Hayes hates *******


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^loz. Booker is darker than MVP and he won the big one. 

Still, yeah he better win it soon. 



WCW said:


> I never played GOW 1, I skipped straight to 2. :$


Sucks. You should buy it, probably get it cheap like I did. 24 bucks, PS2 games are obviously going down in price now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Same Holt.
> 
> Ya.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Sucks. You should buy it, probably get it cheap like I did. 24 bucks, PS2 games are obviously going down in price now.


I should, I thought GOW 2 was going to be my last PS2 game ever but I could still beat GOW.


Plus another GOW game is coming out for the PSP and it looks AWESOME.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad about the inevitable price droppage of PS2 games, since I'll be stuck with one for atleast a few more months. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Going to use this when/if MVP wins the US title. If he doesn't win it soon, then Hayes hates *******


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm glad about the inevitable price droppage of PS2 games, since I'll be stuck with one for atleast a few more months. :$


Still no 360?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm not sure if I'm getting a PS3 at all. Depends on if Final Fantasy is staying an exclusive. I really want Metal Gear Solid though.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Still no 360?


Not yet, sadly. 

If I have the choice though in the near future when I have enough money saved, I'm definitely choosing a 360 over the PS3. At this moment, there's more games that interest me on that console.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Not yet, sadly.
> 
> If I have the choice though in the near future when I have enough money saved, I'm definitely choosing a 360 over the PS3. At this moment, there's more games that interest me on that console.


Yeah, you gonna get Live with it too?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> ^loz. Booker is darker than MVP and he won the big one.
> 
> Still, yeah he better win it soon.


He won it by default , they needed to get that title off of the injured Rey. Also Hayes and Rhodes called booker a joke champ and pushed Vince to put the title back on Batista. Vince was going to keep the title off batista:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't like video games enough to spend $400


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"Bobby Lathly"

:lmao

EDIT- He's trying to do the "Code Red" not the "Canadian Destroyer".

:cuss:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hayes already sent away Lashley and Burke because he didn't want to use them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> "Bobby Lathly"
> 
> :lmao


:lmao That was great.

LMAO at the Trevor Murdoch talk.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jay Z got Michael Buffer to introduce him at his concert in MSG. That's ballin.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How was Colbert last night, Cal?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Didn't see it :$



WCW said:


> Jay Z got Michael Buffer to introduce him at his concert in MSG. That's ballin.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I too wonder how that Batista/Khali match went. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/156059-king-of-booking.html

Putting your Varsity win-loss pitching record in your sig = no ratings.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> I too wonder how that Batista/Khali match went. :lmao


That had to be *horrible*.:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I DON'T LIKE VANILLA WHORES


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

" I don't like vanilla whores" :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/156059-king-of-booking.html
> 
> Putting your Varsity win-loss pitching record in your sig = no ratings.


Putting any win/loss record in your sig = no ratings


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just turned on BTR :lmao at the Kobe Bryant talk


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm not sure if I'm getting a PS3 at all. Depends on if Final Fantasy is staying an exclusive. I really want Metal Gear Solid though.


I'm pretty positive 13 will stay exclusive but I think after that, Square can make for multiple consoles.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Just turned on BTR :lmao at the Kobe Bryant talk


Get on MSN


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

....8000 posts. :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> ....8000 posts. :$


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Diesel said:


> ....8000 posts. :$


Congratters.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice Diesel.

Truth-BTR said Orton stayed a weekend with Patterson in Canada.:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i won 25,000 points today in pool


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i won 25,000 points today in pool


no one cares.

or atleast I don't 



Headliner said:


> Nice Diesel.
> 
> Truth-BTR said Orton stayed a weekend with Patterson in Canada.:lmao


I'm sure some threads questioning Orton's sexuality will soon start.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Stone Cold Bloopers = Hilarity


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I'm sure some threads questioning Orton's sexuality will soon start.


They should of started last week when they first said Orton "had the gay thing down pat".


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - WWE says in the WrestleMania 23 program that Cena pinned HHH at WM 22 to retain the belt, instead of making him tap out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> They should of started last week when they first said Orton "had the gay thing down pat".


The quality WWE posters are slacking lately. 

Ricflair17 hasn't posted in a while, maybe he was their leader.



will94 said:


> Truth - WWE says in the WrestleMania 23 program that Cena pinned HHH at WM 22 to retain the belt, instead of making him tap out.


I almost bought one when they came around at Mania, until I found out they were $20 .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> The quality WWE posters are slacking lately.
> 
> Ricflair17 hasn't posted in a while, maybe he was their leader.


LOL

Ricflair17 was perm banned months ago. He randomly started flaming people in the WWE section toward the end of his run.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Stone Cold Bloopers = Hilarity


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LOL
> 
> Ricflair17 was perm banned months ago. He randomly started flaming people in the WWE section toward the end of his run.




Sad.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> no one cares.
> 
> or atleast I don't


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


On BTR when they were playing the sound clips of him supposed to be plugging the radio show and he kept messing up.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I almost bought one when they came around at Mania, until I found out they were $20 .


They were selling them for $10 at Backlash, so I picked one up. It's got the win-loss record (with descriptions of each match) of all current WWE wrestlers in it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

will94 said:


> They were selling them for $10 at Backlash, so I picked on up. It's got the win-loss record (with descriptions of each match) of all current WWE wrestlers.


Yeah they were really plugging them at Mania. They had the fancy cover. I would have bought one, but I needed to eat, and wouldn't have had enough cash left.



NastyNas said:


>


No comment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> On BTR when they were playing the sound clips of him supposed to be plugging the radio show and he kept messing up.


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


That shit was damn funny

New sig gif


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I just had a PM begging for rep, i should warn his ass.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I just had a PM begging for rep, i should warn his ass.


Give me a link to one of his posts


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4056179-post83.html


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Having a 132 min wait for megaupload = no ratings.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Give me a link to one of his posts


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4054558-post184.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4056179-post83.html
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4054558-post184.html


He PMs everybody asking for rep:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

VANILLA GORILLA ON TEH RADIO ~!!!!!11!!!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> He PMs everybody asking for rep:lmao


What an ass, he should be banned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> VANILLA GORILLA ON TEH RADIO ~!!!!!11!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The dumbass that went off on CaLi in the rant is just digging himself a hole he can't get out of.

He says that he's only seen one KENTA match in NOAH, yet he says he watches a lot of NOAH.

That'd be like saying "I watch Raw a lot, but I've only seen 1 Umaga match".


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> The dumbass that went off on CaLi in the rant is just digging himself a hole he can't get out of.
> 
> He says that he's only seen one KENTA match in NOAH, yet he says he watches a lot of NOAH.
> 
> That'd be like saying "I watch Raw a lot, but I've only seen 1 Umaga match".


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a Dungeon Of Doom banner


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That would be awesome.

Now his excuse is that there are plenty of other wrestlers in NOAH. No shit. Him claiming that he watches plenty of NOAH but has seen only one KENTA NOAH match tells me either:

a.He's full of shit

b.He only watches best of's of other wrestlers. Even then, it would be unlikely that he's only seen one KENTA match from NOAH, considering he watches 'a whole lot of NOAH'.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm a huge 80s NWA mark, but I've only seen one Ric Flair match.


Don't worry, they had other wrestlers.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm thinking of make a banner of the serious cat.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm a huge 80s NWA mark, but I've only seen one Ric Flair match.
> 
> 
> Don't worry, they had other wrestlers.


Exactly. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm a huge 80s NWA mark, but I've only seen one Ric Flair match.
> 
> 
> Don't worry, they had other wrestlers.


I mark for HBK


But guess what?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I red repped that ROH Fan guy and said that CaLi told me to do it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for HBK
> 
> 
> But guess what?


Never seen any certain HBK matches?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> The dumbass that went off on CaLi in the rant is just digging himself a hole he can't get out of.
> 
> He says that he's only seen one KENTA match in NOAH, yet he says he watches a lot of NOAH.
> 
> That'd be like saying "I watch Raw a lot, but I've only seen 1 Umaga match".


I watch Raw a lot, but I've only seen 1 Cena match. He gets beat up, then he does 5 moves and wins. That's every match.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :lmao http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/339787-what-diva.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I red repped that ROH Fan guy and said that CaLi told me to do it.


:banplz: 



WCW said:


> Never seen any certain HBK matches?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I watch Raw a lot, but I've only seen 1 Cena match. He gets beat up, then he does 5 moves and wins. That's every match.


And he no sells the leg and ruins Wrestlemania.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/339787-what-diva.html#post4056239

Another reason I am pro choice


----------



## If_So (Apr 23, 2007)

We seriously need a new Tell The Truth thread. Come on, 5592 pages?

BTW, that's the truth:ns


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If_So said:


> We seriously need a new Tell The Truth thread. Come on, 5592 pages?
> 
> BTW, that's the truth:ns




Who are you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

sharks winning the red wings.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek said:


> Who are you?


Nobody knows.......Nobody cares


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek said:


> Who are you?


that's if_so you know if_so.













No idea who the hell that is


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Steven Regal vs. Antonio Inoki


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a serious internet user.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm a serious internet user.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

If_So said:


> We seriously need a new Tell The Truth thread. Come on, 5592 pages?
> 
> BTW, that's the truth:ns


No.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> No.


:agree: 

btw diesel congrats on you're 8,000 posts.


----------



## If_So (Apr 23, 2007)

Diesel just red repped me for stating my opinion...seriously, there is no need for rep here on the forums. It makes psycho people like me have low self esteem and sometimes makes me want to shoot myself. I understand that it's just a forum, but geez...

Now, $10 everyone just says "Leave and don't come back!"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Didn't there used to be a megaupload plan where you paid like 2 bucks and got 3 days of premium account?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## If_So (Apr 23, 2007)

It's 11:02 PM here in Great Bend, Kansas.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If_So said:


> Diesel just red repped me for stating my opinion...seriously, there is no need for rep here on the forums. It makes psycho people like me have low self esteem and sometimes makes me want to shoot myself. I understand that it's just a forum, but geez...
> 
> Now, $10 everyone just says "Leave and don't come back!"


Can I be in the green rep crew?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

If_So said:


> Diesel just red repped me for stating my opinion...seriously, there is no need for rep here on the forums. It makes psycho people like me have low self esteem and sometimes makes me want to shoot myself. I understand that it's just a forum, but geez...
> 
> Now, $10 everyone just says "Leave and don't come back!"


:lmao!

I red rep, because I love.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If_So said:


> Diesel just red repped me for stating my opinion...seriously, there is no need for rep here on the forums. It makes psycho people like me have low self esteem and sometimes makes me want to shoot myself. I understand that it's just a forum, but geez...
> 
> Now, $10 everyone just says "Leave and don't come back!"


Seriously, who the fuck are you?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

If_So said:


> Diesel just red repped me for stating my opinion...seriously, there is no need for rep here on the forums. It makes psycho people like me have low self esteem and sometimes makes me want to shoot myself. I understand that it's just a forum, but geez...


Truth - If you get low self-esteem and want to shoot yourself over insignificant rep on a forum, then you lead a sad and meaningless life.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: :lmao at Random people in TTT.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I burnt my hand tonight while making dinner.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


>


:frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching the Lakers lose


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ Me too. 

Is it the Barbed Wire Cage match that was advertised as being under First Blood rules, but was decided by Pinfall?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth  i know lakers losing


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah and that was at Uncensored 1999.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Yeah and that was at Uncensored 1999.


And it planted the seeds of...






THE CHARLES ROBINSON HEEL TURN!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

When was the last time that the WWE had a First Blood match?

I cannot remember...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Lakers are done. And that's a good thing.-DDP


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> When was the last time that the WWE had a First Blood match?
> 
> I cannot remember...


kennedy vs undertaker SS 2006 i belive. 

and cena vs angle on raw in 2005.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> When was the last time that the WWE had a First Blood match?
> 
> I cannot remember...


Last Survivor Series.

Taker vs. Kennedy.

edit- Jeff beat me to it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

First Blood matches generally suck.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The Pistons better beat the Bulls in the next round. Ben Wallace must pay for being greedy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> First Blood matches generally suck.


Pretty much.

Certainly don't compare to Last Man Standing and I Quit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> First Blood matches generally suck.


:agree:


But, not as much as scaffold matches.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

During what time frame was the Jacknife Powerbomb banned in WCW, and Nash used to go out on Nitro, powerbomb somebody, and get arrested?


I need every single one of those shows.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Elevation X was total non stop action :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> During what time frame was the Jacknife Powerbomb banned in WCW, and Nash used to go out on Nitro, powerbomb somebody, and get arrested?
> 
> 
> I need every single one of those shows.


Early '98. It was after he 'broke' The Giant's neck.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Lakers only down by 5


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching the main event of Starrcade 97.

I give it ****. * for the match and *** for Michael Buffer.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

After he almost killed The Giant at Souled Out 98.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Truth- Watching the main event of Starrcade 97.
> 
> I give it ****. * for the match and *** for Michael Buffer.


Sounds completely fair.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Early '98. It was after he 'broke' The Giant's neck.


:lmaoI ordered that PPV


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kobe: "That was a Fuckin' foul!"

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I just watched that PPV a week or two ago. That powerbomb was brutal and I laughed.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Kobe: "That was a Fuckin' foul!"
> 
> :lmao :lmao


it was


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> Truth- Watching the main event of Starrcade 97.
> 
> I give it ****. * for the match and *** for Michael Buffer.


Michael Buffer was pure ratings. WWE should bring him in for the main events. Or maybe the whole show till Lillian gets back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Latinos Stand Up!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ Jacker?


Jeffdivalover said:


> it was


Yeh, but I thought it was funny when he decided to yell that as loud as he could.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

As long as they don't let Grisham announce I don't care what they do.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Michael Buffer was talking from the moment Hogan walked out and didn't stop until Hogan was in the ring and had his shirt ripped. That's what I call bringing your A game.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^ Jacker?
> 
> Yeh, but I thought it was funny when he decided to yell that as loud as he could.


true.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> As long as they don't let Grisham announce I don't care what they do.


He tries way too hard to sound like an announcer and it just ends up sounding stupid. He just isn't made to be an announcer, plain and simple.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Exactly he wants to be like Michael Buffer but ends up being worse than Don West.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Michael Buffer was talking from the moment Hogan walked out and didn't stop until Hogan was in the ring and had his shirt ripped. That's what I call bringing your A game.


Could you upload the Cactus/Vader match from the Foley DVD?


plz :$


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Who is the Buffer that UFC has as their announcer?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mr. Garrison said:


> Hey! There! Shitty shitty *** ***, shitty shitty *** ***, how do you do?


:lmao

Love this episode.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Who is the Buffer that UFC has as their announcer?


Bruce Buffer


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The tag team of 2 Cold Scorpio and Marcus Bagwell = no ratings


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I marked out when Vader helped out Coach for Taboo Tuesday 05.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Could you upload the Cactus/Vader match from the Foley DVD?
> 
> 
> plz :$


Maybe.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> The tag team of (insert name here) and Marcus Bagwell = no ratings


Fixed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sucks that WWE views Vader as a joke.:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Maybe.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I am sort of watching a DVD on my computer right now, so it will have to be later.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I am sort of watching a DVD on my computer right now, so it will have to be later.


:banned:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Vader should be on the next video game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I marked out when Vader helped out Coach for Taboo Tuesday 05.


I marked out when Vader...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Scott Hall has to be confirmed before Vader is.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Scott Hall has to be confirmed before Vader is.


As Razor Ramon, of course.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Diesel what happened to all of your points?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I was robbed.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

by VBookie?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

IT'S TIME! IT'S TIME! IT'S VADER TIME!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have an urge to watch Vader/Mark Henry at Fully Loaded 1998 now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nobody tells Vader what time it is!



I can wait to watch the Vader/HBK feud


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Nah, I actually donated most of my points to FS for the awesome banner he made me.

Now I'm broke, so, pointz, plz.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nobody tells Vader what time it is!
> 
> 
> 
> I can wait to watch the Vader/HBK feud


W/ JIM CORNETTE~!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Nah, I actually donated most of my points to FS for the awesome banner he made me.
> 
> Now I'm broke, so, pointz, plz.


I lost 300000 at Backlash.

Pointz, plz. :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nah, I actually donated most of my points to FS for the awesome banner he made me.
> 
> Now I'm broke, so, pointz, plz.


oh no. i bet you're going to challenge me, i say no at first, you call me pansy, i say yes, i lose in the end, you win.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I lost 29,000 for The Undertaker at Backlash. I just use my points to give gifts, donate regurally or donate to people who make me banners.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

dugyfresh21
^^^^^^^^^^
Rvdtito's AIM. Harass them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't even use points. I barely ever give people gifts anymore.

I just like hoarding things.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I added it to my buddy list but they are not on right now


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

5 minutes until the Lakers are eliminated


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Jim Cornette's tennis racket


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> 5 minutes until the Lakers are eliminated


you like making me feel like crap don't you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for Jim Cornette's tennis racket


His hilarious rant on WCW is either on your Raw set or mine.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I really do hate the Lakers it has nothing to do with you.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> oh no. i bet you're going to challenge me, i say no at first, you call me pansy, i say yes, i lose in the end, you win.


Negative.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> His hilarious rant on WCW is either on your Raw set or mine.


Was it the one around October '97?

Because they had one on the Monday Night War DVD, and it was pretty harsh on dub-c-dub.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I really do hate the Lakers it has nothing to do with you.


i know, but the more you say they are going to lose, the more upset i get.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Was it the one around October '97?
> 
> Because they had one on the Monday Night War DVD, and it was pretty harsh on dub-c-dub.


I think it was because I remember him making fun of age in the cage. I'm so uploading it to youtube.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You know I am glad I'm not a Lakers fan.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Game is within 5 with 3 minutes left. Anything can happen.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Game is within 5 with 3 minutes left. Anything can happen.


Dammit. I thought it was much worse from what Dark Church was saying.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

YES! IT'S ONE YOUTUBE! YOU MUST ALL WATCH IT!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP6UP081pys


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It was but until Kobe made two threes in 42 seconds.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW, I actually just found the video right before you posted it. Funny shit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

His opinion on Eric Bischoff is so fucking great. :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/Vader+wwe/video/x12ha1_goldust-booker-t-do-star-wars

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> YES! IT'S ONE YOUTUBE! YOU MUST ALL WATCH IT!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP6UP081pys


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


"I'm Jim Cornette! And that's my opinion."


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I couldn't find this clip I saw on YouTube once from a Cornette shoot interview from ROH where he describes Russo's writing style like this:

"It's kind like a moose walking into your house and taking a shit on your carpet. Yes it's unexpected and shocking, but there's a reason why it's unexpected and shocking, because it doesn't making any fucking sense."


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That video of Cornette was awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sean Waltman is only employed because Hall and Nash like seeing him get drunk and throw up.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> I couldn't find this clip I saw on YouTube once from a Cornette shoot interview from ROH where he describes Russo's writing style like this:
> 
> "It's kind like a moose walking into your house and taking a shit on your carpet. Yes it's unexpected and shocking, but there's a reason why it's unexpected and shocking, because it doesn't making any fucking sense."


:lmao... Thats hilarious.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Sean Waltman is only employed because Hall and Nash like seeing him get drunk and throw up.


They think they're so cool and so SWEEEET.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Here, hey all


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUBXc55wAIs

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark Church..... Who won?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Suns won


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Dark Church..... Who won?


suns


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> suns


Well that will make Jax happy. 

Now The Rockets need to win tomorrow.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUBXc55wAIs
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


That's why I want RAW's from 2001 more than 2000


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's why I want RAW's from 2001 more than 2000


Nah, they sucked besides that.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Bubba T banned FagBoy :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im calling it a night. good night everyone.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VfhRDYS_7Q&mode=related&search=

That could be the most classic Austin moment from the most classic Austin Raw ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VfhRDYS_7Q&mode=related&search=
> 
> That could be the most classic Austin moment from the most classic Austin Raw ever.


:lmaoMaybe


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmaoMaybe


I remember the whole Raw Austin was hunting him down and Foley was guarding him and they were playing board games and crap. Classic stuff.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I remember the whole Raw Austin was hunting him down and Foley was guarding him and they were playing board games and crap. Classic stuff.


I don't really remember it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't really remember it


It was quite entertaining.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

night jeff too bad about the lakers.



sharks lost in overtime to the red wings .


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> sharks lost in overtime to the red wings .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WWE sucks without Austin


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Playing Sonic 2 on my PSP.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Bubba T banned FagBoy :lmao


and he just gotten aids' too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> People give to many fucks about rep. I dont I just flame the people who Do, right Cali.


LOL


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> LOL


Where'd you get that


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/339677-jeff-hardys-hair-omg-its-annoying-me-4.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That guy was a dumbass anyways.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/339677-jeff-hardys-hair-omg-its-annoying-me-4.html


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/339752-i-have-really-bad-news-9.html


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

That guys hardcore, got red repped yet?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

truth: *Yawn* One more exam to go tomorrow.

Ancient History.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah




Must be saddening for you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Some days you wish you could punch the internet in the face for spawning so many douches.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The internet didn't spawn all these douches, it just allowed them to spread their douchyness all over the world.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a serious internet user.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

like clockwork....


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4053991-post1.html

LOL!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

At Clash Of The Champions XXII........There's a Thundercage match~!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/160697-bobbob1029384756.html

That's a hell of alot of numbers.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

He needs a ™ at the end


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That'd be a little over the top


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> He needs a ™ at the end


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4056855-post280.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I see someone on another forum named "RVDUI".

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I saw it





Edit - :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vinnie Vegas vs. Tony Atlas in an Arm Wrestling match makes me mark out


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't tell me a winner was booked.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRsgDudT7D4


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I had seven unread PM's when I logged in just now. The most prior to that was six. I doubt I'll ever get eight unless I don't log in for over a day.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

I haven't been repped in 3 days


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*good mornin everyone*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MORNIN!


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

On a random note, Claw, Earthworm Jim & Zeliard form the Holy Trinity of Games. Play them NOW!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I had seven unread PM's when I logged in just now. The most prior to that was six. I doubt I'll ever get eight unless I don't log in for over a day.


You must get a lot of PM's :shocked:

I have 70 and that includes my outbox since Christmas day.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Evolution said:


> You must get a lot of PM's :shocked:
> 
> I have 70 and that includes my outbox since Christmas day.


Yeah. I usually delete 50 - 100 pm's each day. I have a lot of PM conversations.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I feel very anti-social at the moment.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm looking forward to Impact tonight. The street fight between Gail Kim and Jackie should be interesting.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> MORNIN!


_pain *KILLLLLLLLLLLLLA*_
(Edit; yes i killed it :$)


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im here.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

This thread has been dieing a lot lately. Nowhere near as popular as it used to be.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - Somethings fucked up.

I keep trying to change my avatar, it loads for while then says Invailed URL.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Try uploading it from your computer?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm going to bed guys, have a good night/day wherever you are from.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

This thread is dead.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - The Leeds fan crying was a better avatar.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

^^^ True, It will comeback eventually.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

A better avatar would be Chelsea fans crying.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Or the Leeds fans charging at Wise with the corner flags :lmao

I haven't actually seen it but my mental image for it is awesome.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm at a loss as to what to do with WFGF, i may put a poll up and let the members decide.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I'm at a loss as to what to do with WFGF, i may put a poll up and let the members decide.


I say just put up the results and see what happens. Probably noobodies active because they're done voting and such and just want to see results. 

Maybe PMing the members giving a little reminder about it?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Haven't been on for nearly two days. HI!

Truth - Had my first secondary/high school trip yesterday.  Great fun.

Anyway, yo people.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd like to know what the hell is "WF's Kilq"? I've seen that term in IYF, Stratusfactor and now the poster above me's sig.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

If you ain't in the WF Kilq, you don't matter.

...:side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'd like to know what the hell is "WF's Kilq"? I've seen that term in IYF, Stratusfactor and now *the poster above me*'s sig.


I have a name too you know! 

It's basically a "gang" on WF. Only not the sort of gang with rifles and knifes.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

What are the requirements to join said gang?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Same
Diesel your in too?


mysteriorocks619 said:


> I have a name too you know!
> 
> It's basically a "gang" on WF. Only not the sort of gang with rifles and knifes.


oh. I wanna know who's all in it.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> What are the requirements to join said gang?


None. Aslong as I think it's Chuckie (CaptChristian) thinks you're cool enough, which I'm sure you two are, you're in. Just PM him.

Ps. Sorry if it isn't him. I'm pretty sure it is though.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

O, so it's a gang of cool only people?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> O, so it's a gang of cool only people?


No, come on Carl. You know if we're not in it, it can't be cool. 

These groups always last like a week, and then they fade away.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> O, so it's a gang of cool only people?


 Yeah. Why are you worrying. You're twice as cool as me so you're in. :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> No, come on Carl. You know if we're not in it, it can't be cool.
> 
> These groups always last like a week, and then they fade away.


uhu


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: My life isn't complete as I'm not in the Kliq.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from the gym, hi peeps


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ Went back to gifs in my sig.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL, both those gifs are hilarious


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> LOL, both those gifs are hilarious


 :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh. You guys should make yourselfs known like MGU or the UK Kliq.:side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/339862-f-ck-tna.html

:no:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I was asked if I wanted to join the Kliq. Stratusfactor couldn't give me a good answer as to what the actual purpose of the group was so I decided not too.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/339862-f-ck-tna.html
> 
> :no:


:$

I hate TNA.

Truth: Online groups suck.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> :$
> 
> I hate TNA.


I hope Homicide and Aries leave TNA


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I hope Homicide and Aries leave TNA


:agree:

It gonna own so much when the ROH PPV gets more buyrates than Sacrifice


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: Terrified that all my music, videos, images, programs have all been deleted, thus leading me to only one option: reformat


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Well ROH is stuck in a hole, but they will rebound they always have.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just saw that TNA have pulled all talent from PWG aswell :no:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : the man is 'ere


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : the man is 'ere


Sweet, its good that you're here aswell Tony 

How you doing Tony, see the Liverpool/Chelsea game


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Sweet, its good that you're here aswell Tony
> 
> How you doing Tony, see the Liverpool/Chelsea game


If you must know, i was cheering on Liverpool, as i absolutely HATE Chelsea :no:. Ever since those bastard supporters prevented me from seeing the RSCA-Chelsea game live, i'll never EVER support them again, EVER!

So how you're doing?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> If you must know, i was cheering on Liverpool, as i absolutely HATE Chelsea :no:. Ever since those bastard supporters prevented me from seeing the RSCA-Chelsea game live, i'll never EVER support them again, EVER!
> 
> So how you're doing?


I'm good thanks, really looking forward to the Champions League Final. Bit bored at the moment though not much happening on WF at the moment.

How about you?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I'm good thanks, really looking forward to the Champions League Final. Bit bored at the moment though not much happening on WF at the moment.
> 
> How about you?


doin' pretty good, thank you 

EDIT : should i change my banner/avy combo? Or should i go all the way, which means...till i die


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> doin' pretty good, thank you
> 
> EDIT : should i change my banner/avy combo? Or should i go all the way, which means...till i die


Change it up a bit. Although looking at Maria isn't a problem


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Change it up a bit. Although looking at Maria isn't a problem


It's just so cool that i've used the same banner/avy combination for like, 6 or 7 months now


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> It's just so cool that i've used the same banner/avy combination for like, 6 or 7 months now


Oh yeah it is, thats just you though Tony. You're that damn cool.

:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Oh yeah it is, thats just you though Tony. You're that damn cool.
> 
> :side:


Me knows, me knows  :side: :$




You're fun too, Matt, fun :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Me knows, me knows  :side: :$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it homie :agree: :side:

We need to stop using so many smilies Tony :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> You know it homie :agree: :side:
> 
> We need to stop using so many smilies Tony :$


yeah, i feel ya 

Damn, used another one 

Oh no, another!!1! :shocked:

By Gawd they just insert themselves!!!!11!1!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> yeah, i feel ya
> 
> Damn, used another one
> 
> ...


Damn your funny Tony, you should be on stage 

At a circus :lmao

DAMNIT, MORE SMILIES!!!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWnLJnbMUz0

= AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Damn your funny Tony, you should be on stage
> 
> At a circus :lmao
> 
> DAMNIT, MORE SMILIES!!!


*Insert stupid Monkey picture here*

Hey, imma look up that picture right now  Be back in a few


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWnLJnbMUz0
> 
> = AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












Nah, I don't like Slipknot. Sorry SaMi :$



> *Insert stupid Monkey picture here*
> 
> Hey, imma look up that picture right now  Be back in a few


Have fun, Tony. Looking up pictures of monkeys in your spare time :no:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just woke up.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> Nah, I don't like Slipknot. Sorry SaMi :$


but that Song is awesome.:agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I typed "stupid monkey" in Google and found this










:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I typed "stupid monkey" in Google and found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

I'm using that when n00bs make crap posts in the wrsetling section :agree:



SaMi. said:


> but that Song is awesome.:agree:


Better than most of their songs, I'll give you that.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm using that when n00bs make crap posts in the wrsetling section :agree:
> 
> ...


that's a good idea  I'm in


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

mew 2


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> that's a good idea  I'm in


Tony, Matt. The n00b Killas re-united once again 

:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> mew 2


Pocket Monsters!!!1!11!



> Tony, Matt. The n00b Killas re-united once again


Oh yea


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DIGIMON FTW!!!1!!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtkDkYnsxjI

=Own3d.:hb


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm out for a little while

laters


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Laters Tony, I'll miss you :side: 


SaMi. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtkDkYnsxjI
> 
> =Own3d.:hb


True. Durst owned Slipknot good :agree:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> True. Durst owned Slipknot good :agree:


yeah.:side:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i want that monkey picture out of this page M'KTHX


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> yeah.:side:











Saw this and thought of you


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL Blair

I love that freakin' cat :lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Copyright of CMAngle33 which is where I first saw the picture and whoever told him and whoever made it and the cat which posed for it. :side:

'He's Fucking Serious'


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> LOL Blair
> 
> I love that freakin' cat :lmao


..Blair The cat?





Nice name.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> ..Blair The cat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RaS's name is Blair 



> Copyright of CMAngle33 which is where I first saw the picture and whoever told him and whoever made it and the cat which posed for it. :side:
> 
> 'He's Fucking Serious'


I first saw it when someone posted it in to Soccer AM. I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> Ras's name is Blair


ohh....well i didnt know that. Sry.:agree:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

It's fucking hilarious.

The caption makes it for me.

'He's Fucking Serious'


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> ohh....well i didnt know that. Sry.:agree:


Its OK Sami 

Truth: Watching Spanish Football.



RaS said:


> It's fucking hilarious.
> 
> The caption makes it for me.
> 
> 'He's Fucking Serious'


The owners of that cat must be so proud.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

We Won Matt!!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Its OK Sami
> 
> Truth: Watching Spanish Football.
> 
> ...


LOL!

Truth: Liverpool's 5 times song is class.

I'm afraid that will have to be used next season for Rangers.

We Won it 51 Times...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> We Won Matt!!


 

It was such a tense match and the atmosphere was amazing as always. Not a great game, but I knew if it went to penalties we would win. Which we did 

Can't wait for the Final. I think we will win, we hardly ever lose Finals.



> LOL!
> 
> Truth: Liverpool's 5 times song is class.
> 
> ...


Celtic could sing, we've won it twice in a row


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i have good WWE dvd ideas..

*THE BIG SHOW: *The Show Just Got Bigger(Includes Big SHows wwe debut ect..)
*RATED R SUPERSTAR:* The Story of Edge
*CADE & MURCOCK:* MURDOCK & CADE
*MCMAHON part 2:* The Story of Shane mcmahon


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL, a Cade and Murdock DVD


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> It was such a tense match and the atmosphere was amazing as always. Not a great game, but I knew if it went to penalties we would win. Which we did
> 
> Can't wait for the Final. I think we will win, we hardly ever lose Finals.
> 
> ...


It's only on loan. :side:

But seriously 51 League wins > 41 League wins

Easily.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> It's only on loan. :side:
> 
> But seriously 51 League wins > 41 League wins
> 
> Easily.


:agree:

But thats a Liverpool song:

"Its only on loan,
Its only on loooooaaaan,
In Athens, 
We'll bring it back home."


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> It was such a tense match and the atmosphere was amazing as always. Not a great game, but I knew if it went to penalties we would win. Which we did
> 
> Can't wait for the Final. I think we will win, we hardly ever lose Finals.
> 
> ...


I could see my mates flag from wher i was sitting. It's a big white banner with some writing on, it was apparently on the TV lots


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I could see my mates flag from wher i was sitting. It's a big white banner with some writing on, it was apparently on the TV lots


My mate went to that match, can't believe he got tickets. He's been to less matches than me! :no:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> :agree:
> 
> But thats a Liverpool song:
> 
> ...


Meh so is YNWA. Septic sing that.

Truth: Making a gif of Gattuso's wanker gesture last night. :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fpaO6I9SZI

The white banner 40-50 seconds in is my mates


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> Meh so is YNWA. Septic sing that.
> 
> Truth: Making a gif of Gattuso's wanker gesture last night. :lmao


Can I use that gif aswell :$

Loved that bit. Gattuso = Legend 



Dr Dre. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fpaO6I9SZI
> 
> The white banner 40-50 seconds in is my mates


YNWA always sends a shivver down my spine, brilliant stuff.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Can I use that gif aswell :$
> 
> Loved that bit. Gattuso = Legend


Sure you just need to use the text: Rangers Legend

:side:

Nah of course I'll post it in here when I've made it.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

More Good DVD names...:side:

*JOHN CENA:* iWIN
*RANDY ORTON:* ...Destiny?
*KANE:* May 19th was The Shit!!1


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> Sure you just need to use the text: Rangers Legend
> 
> :side:
> 
> Nah of course I'll post it in here when I've made it.


Cool 

Truth: Celtic stole YNWA


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> More Good DVD names...:side:
> 
> *JOHN CENA:* iWIN
> *RANDY ORTON: ...Destiny?*
> *KANE:* May 19th was The Shit!!1


a better one would be
Randy Orton: i'm an arse backstage and still won't get fired


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

yelloh!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> yelloh!


I CHOOSE YOU!_*Throws The S-ball*_:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> I CHOOSE YOU!_*Throws The S-ball*_:side:


:lmao

'Pika Pika' (what sound do i make anyway )


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> :lmao
> 
> 'Pika Pika' (what sound do i make anyway )


hmmm...

_'JERKY JERKY!'_

:agree:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Enjoy MMN.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> hmmm...
> 
> _'JERKY JERKY!'_
> 
> :agree:


'Jerky Jerky'

next attack : *sleep*


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

OH and S-ball is not SHIT-ball, its SaMi-Ball...:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> OH and S-ball is not SHIT-ball, its SaMi-Ball...:side:


:lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> :lmao


? GO BACK TO...My Ball?! 









that sounded so dirty ,im sorry..:sad:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> ? GO BACK TO...My Ball?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahaha. Beam me up SaMi


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4051885-post10.html

OUCH! LOL


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4051885-post10.html
> 
> OUCH! LOL


pffrt, what does he know 

Truth : Maria = Goddess


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> pffrt, what does he know
> 
> Truth : Maria = Goddess


Maria = Overrated.:agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Maria = Overrated.:agree:


You = overrated :agree:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> pffrt, what does he know
> 
> Truth : Maria = Goddess


Truth-Melina is better


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> You = overrated :agree:


:angry: pyh!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Have to work on my Promo for the World Cup.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SaMi. has close to 14,000 posts. And he's still a noob.:lmao


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - My basketball team is going to get absolutely killed tonight. We're facing the only undefeated team in the league. What's even worse is that one of their players hit 11 straight 3 pointers in their last game. Yikes, we're fucked.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Truth - I just voted for the first time.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> SaMi. has close to 14,000 posts. And he's still a noob.:lmao


thats right.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^I'm glad you've come to terms with it.

Rep to the person who bumps my poetry thread.:side:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/339512-poetry.html


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

i$e said:


> Truth - I just voted for the first time.


For who if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Hand it over.

Lib Dems RaS :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Herrre ya go.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: My MMA sim league is failing


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

i$e said:


> Hand it over.
> 
> Lib Dems RaS :side:


Cool.

Two years until I'm legal to vote but I'll miss the next election by a matter of monthes. :no:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I misssed the 04 presidential election by three months.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^Damn.
"wepped you's bof".

Being bored and not wanting to do homework sucks. Somewhat.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

back again


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am off to eat Lunch and watch something (I have no idea what though)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My name is Leonard Washington, and I get buck-naked for no man.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Later DC


Derek said:


> My name is Leonard Washington, and I get buck-naked for no man.


LMAO What segment is that from? I can't remember.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was from the "World Series of Dice" segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> I was from the "World Series of Dice" segment.


I loved that segment.:lmao

I gotta watch it again.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hope TNA dies very soon. I hope they get caught in a money stealing scandal and everyone responsible for pulling the ROH talent gets thrown in jail for life and has to share a cell with a big black dude named Bruno.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope Dutch Mantell gets caught in a Pedophile ring like Rob Feinstein.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I hope Dutch Mantell gets caught in a Pedophile ring like Rob Feinstein.


I hope Samoa Joe cuts off his dick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I hope Samoa Joe cuts off his dick.


Then gives it a muscle buster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO I'm sure if Panda Energy pulled the plug on TNA, they would die in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LMAO I'm sure if Panda Energy pulled the plug on TNA, they would die in less than 24 hours.


They were days from dying before Panda saved them the first time (which was only like 3 months after they first opened).

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LMAO I'm sure if Panda Energy pulled the plug on TNA, they would die in less than 24 hours.


Absolutely.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WM 23 did the biggest buyrate in wrestling history.

:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That actually doesn't come as much of a suprise to me. They did a great job marketing it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate you WCW:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/339893-wrestlemania-23-buyrate.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/339894-wrestlemania-buys-revealed.html

Someone beat the Meltzliner to the news.

Edit: :hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If only I didn't spend five minutes trying to post my opinion:no:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Hay yo.

Yo Headliner...should I still go through with that one thread I was going to do last night?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Back online.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NCI.....U? said:


> Truth - Hay yo.
> 
> Yo Headliner...should I still go through with that one thread I was going to do last night?


Meh, if you think you won't catch any stupid heat, then sure. Remember, seems like people can't joke on this forum like they (we) use to.

I dont think it will be _that_ bad though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This thread sounds like it could be good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yo


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WCW said:


> This thread sounds like it could be good.


Meh...don't get your hopes up.....


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

back


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Tony!

Oh, and what's this thread about? I'm interested...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Hey Tony!
> 
> Oh, and what's this thread about? I'm interested...


heavens to Betsy, it's Joe :shocked:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wooo!!!!! I bet Flair burned more buildings back then.

Oh, the thread really isn't nothing special. Suppose to be taken as a joke, but it would probably get mixed reactions by people who can't take a joke. Or "don't joke like that".


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao :lmao


Funny.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wooo!!!!! I bet Flair burned more buildings back then.
> 
> Oh, the thread really isn't nothing special. Suppose to be taken as a joke, but it would probably get mixed reactions by people who can't take a joke. Or "don't joke like that".


That means it's going to piss people off. Awesome.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Wooo!!!!! I bet Flair burned more buildings back then.
> 
> Oh, the thread really isn't nothing special. Suppose to be taken as a joke, but it would probably get mixed reactions by people who can't take a joke. Or "don't joke like that".


If it has to do with the UK or the smiley in your sig, I give it a







.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

God KIF. The charisma is just oozing from your posts.


WCW said:


> That means it's going to piss people off. Awesome.


Ya. Its really just a mock of one of the threads in rants. I'm not sure if "NikkiCoxisHot" will still make it.


DDMac said:


> If it has to do with the UK or the smiley in your sig, I give it a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't. You know no one can make a thread on that. That's like a sin.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4057834-post526.html


:no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4057834-post526.html
> 
> 
> :no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4057834-post526.html
> 
> 
> :no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


:lmao

Red repping him = ratings.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

huh?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : SaMi should change his name to SuperSaMi.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Truth : SaMi should change his name to SuperSaMi.


Or to S-ball.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I already red repped him.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Or to S-ball.


that would kick some major league ass


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Mike better make that thread.

I'll laugh at almost anything. People who cant take jokes piss me off.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> that would kick some major league ass


S-ballz
S-balltanda
SlaZ

there is so many good Usernames...but i cant change!:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who's getting pissed off?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> S-ballz
> S-balltanda
> SlaZ
> 
> there is so many good Usernames...but i cant change!:sad:


Ah crap... 

Nothin to do with Jerichoholic, i guess  J-ball sounds really gay


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm Listening to Elliot Minor:$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> I'm Listening to Elliot Minor:$


when have you decided to come back, Joe?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Ah crap...
> 
> Nothin to do with Jerichoholic, i guess  J-ball sounds really gay


J-Ballz > J-Ball:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

_Next_ is a rather shitty movie.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I havn't exactly come back, I come on now and again when I'm bored, more so now that school has restarted.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> _Next_ is a rather shitty movie.


Jessica Biel Is Hot.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> J-Ballz > J-Ball:agree:


If i change my name to J-Ballz, i want you to donate me every point you have


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I need some new music to listen to, anyone wanna recommend anything?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> I need some new music to listen to, anyone wanna recommend anything?


Real Big Fish


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

SixOneNine™ said:


> I need some new music to listen to, anyone wanna recommend anything?


Try Stone Sour.


.. Nuff Said.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Pfft, I've been listening to Reel Big Fish since they first started.

And Stone Sour, I love them as well.

Anyone else?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Pfft, I've been listening to Reel Big Fish since they first started.
> 
> And Stone Sour, I love them as well.
> 
> Anyone else?


three days grace ~__~


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm old school Fish!

Oh, and Cali, PLEASE shut the fuck up with your pathetic annoying faggoty one smiley posts.

Roses for the Dead - FFAF has an awesome guitar riff.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> three days grace ~__~


:agree:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Try *Interpol* and *We Are Scientists*.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Zornik


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I already love Three Days Grace


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

try.. Machine Head :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> I already love Three Days Grace


The offspring


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> I already love Three Days Grace


Try Zornik : Belgian band, greatness :agree:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I've already heard We Are Scientists, they're pretty good, but I'll try the rest.

Thanks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye, you're gif still makes me laugh.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Pfft, I'm talking about bands that arn't really big, bands that I wouldn't already know

(So not Offspring)


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Pfft, I'm talking about bands that arn't really big, bands that I wouldn't already know
> 
> (So not Offspring)


Nailpin


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Brye, you're gif still makes me laugh.


So does yours


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> So does yours


Yeah I like it.

I'm just filling my sig till I get my Layla hawtness.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Walt Witman


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Yeah I like it.
> 
> I'm just filling my sig till I get my Layla hawtness.


Don't you have to wait 2 weeks to get a banner

BTW, hows my banner going?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Don't you have to wait 2 weeks to get a banner
> 
> BTW, hows my banner going?


Well it was 2 weeks on Sunday, so a week and a half now. I'm counting the days, lame, I know.

You're banner is brewing in my brain right now, and it looks good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Well it was 2 weeks on Sunday, so a week and a half now. I'm counting the days, lame, I know.
> 
> You're banner is brewing in my brain right now, and it looks good.


Awesome, the banner you make me will most likley be the best on the forum :side:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I laughed at your gif Jmerce.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Awesome, the banner you make me will most likley be the best on the forum :side:


:lmao

they have no idea.



SixOneNine™ said:


> I laughed at your gif Jmerce J_MeRCe™.


*Fixed* 

But yeah, its funny, credit Cage for being awesome and ADR for making it.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> You're banner is brewing in my brain right now, and it looks good.


does it have 6 sides?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> they have no idea.


:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

My current philosophical(sp?) question : Should i change my Banner/Avy combo, or keep it till death do us part?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> My current philosophical(sp?) question : Should i change my Banner/Avy combo, or keep it till death do us part?


I've liked that banner you got. Unless you find something better, keep it


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> does it have 6 sides?


7 sides, naturally.

Tony, post the options and I'll give my opinion based on that.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Pet Names for Genetalia - Tom Green.

obviously the funniest song ever.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> 7 sides, naturally.


hmm.. K.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> I've liked that banner you got. Unless you find something better, keep it


I have it for like 5-6 months .

Maybe i'll keep it out of respect for Lady B


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I watched some of Rebellion 2000.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I think might take a look at the McMahon DVD today.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I watched some of Rebellion 2000.


Was it good?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah I own the tape and have watched it a couple of times before. An all around good card.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Yeah I own the tape and have watched it a couple of times before. An all around good card.


Cool, I don't think I ever saw it.

I'll probably watch Invasion 01 today


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Brye said:


> *Cool, I don't think I ever saw it.*
> 
> I'll probably watch Invasion 01 today


 It was only ever shown in Britain.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought both Insurrection and Rebellion were held in the UK for a few years.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I thought both Insurrection and Rebellion were held in the UK for a few years.


weren't they?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im here


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> weren't they?


Yes, they were


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

j20 said that Rebellion 2000 was the only event held in England but I think he is wrong.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I am going to see spiderman 3 tonight! It's going to be awesome.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> j20 said that Rebellion 2000 was *the only event held in England* but I think he is wrong.


I didn't say that at all.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> 7 sides, naturally.
> 
> Tony, post the options and I'll give my opinion based on that.


That gif is awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> Truth: I am going to see spiderman 3 tonight! It's going to be awesome.


It doesn't come out here till tomorrow 

Have fun


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

nah, i made up my mind, i'm gonna keep this banner for a little while


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

j20 said:


> It was only ever shown in Britain.


Ok well I am not good at Geography but I still think that is wrong.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> nah, i made up my mind, i'm gonna keep this banner for a little while


Excellent choice. Maria makes for one hell of a banner.

Hey everyone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello Crossface 

Truth- Gonna pop in Invasion 01


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Crossface™ said:


> Excellent choice. Maria makes for one hell of a banner.
> 
> Hey everyone.


But it wasn't Maria who made the banner, although it was someone who looked like her, who made it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I broke down and bought a megaupload account. :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Ok well I am not good at Geography but I still think that is wrong.


 As in the PPV was only shown on British t.v not in the states.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

ah I think that all Rebellion's and Insurrection's were not shown in the states. I don't know about other countries though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I broke down and bought a megaupload account. :$


Should have got a Rapidshare one. :sad:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : Man Utd where whooped like little kids last night, which made me happy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Should have got a Rapidshare one. :sad:


Someone, in a brief moment of stupidity, posted their RS account and password in this thread last night, so for now I have one.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WCW said:


> Someone, in a brief moment of stupidity, posted their RS account and password in this thread last night, so for now I have one.


haha, yea i saw that.

Didn't take advantage though, cause i'm a nice boy


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Scrubs season five DVD cover looks like it should be for season one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Scrubs season five DVD cover looks like it should be for season one.


I need that


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Just watched Goldberg vs Hogan from the Monday Night Wars DVD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark out for RS premium accounts


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> I need that


You & me both. :agree:


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

> Someone, in a brief moment of stupidity, posted their RS account and password in this thread last night, so for now I have one.


Damn, wish I was around when that happened. 

Truth: My brother's begging me to go play baseball with him so I'll be back.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth - Scrubs season five DVD cover looks like it should be for season one.


Ill be getting that as i always do 

So far ive got 1-4 on the first day the boxset comes out :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> You & me both. :agree:


:agree: 

I may request a Scrubs banner when I can request again


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> :agree:
> 
> I may request a Scrubs banner when I can request again


i won't be doing that


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm bored so i don't give a fuck if i double posted


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I'm bored so i don't give a fuck if i double posted


I'm bored too


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm bored too


it seems like it's dead as hell in here. Although i don't believe in things like hell


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> it seems like it's dead as hell in here. Although i don't believe in things like hell


lol

So...Sup? :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> lol
> 
> So...Sup? :$


NOTHIN, YAARGH 

you? :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Hey Derek 


Nothing much Tony, just doing some BTB work


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Derek
> 
> 
> Nothing much Tony, just doing some BTB work


ah, BTB, i used to do that too


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> ah, BTB, i used to do that too


You don't anymore?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tony Soprano's racism is hilarious


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> You don't anymore?


i think i still do it, i don't know anymore. The thread isn't a succes, to say the very very least.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- listening to some Disturbed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> i think i still do it, i don't know anymore. The thread isn't a succes, to say the very very least.


I'll review it if you guys still keep it


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'll review it if you guys still keep it


who knows what'll happen in this crazy, crazy world


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> who knows what'll happen in this crazy, crazy world


I know :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao :lmao is all I have to say. Read the description first.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qYgZYkTYUaQ


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao :lmao is all I have to say. Read the description first.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=qYgZYkTYUaQ


Too long


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao :lmao is all I have to say. Read the description first.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=qYgZYkTYUaQ


:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WCW said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Not my creation btw.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao

Logging on and seeing that has made my day.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Lance Storm oozes charisma


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Good, I didn't laugh anyway


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That was 100000 times better than serious cat.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - You guys are so easily amused.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

If you can't laugh with Storm's face, you don't have any humor


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - You guys are so easily amused.


I laughed even longer at the cat the first time I saw it, a good 5 minutes :$


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: It is very nice outside today and I am enjoying it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Good, I didn't laugh anyway


You must not be human.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I laughed even longer at the cat the first time I saw it, a good 5 minutes :$


That's like the laugh i get if i look at Zenden or Kuyt trying to kick a ball 

J/K


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> If you can't laugh with Storm's face, you don't have any humor


:lmao

Truth - It's not funny enough to laugh at. Maybe a smirk at the most, but I wouldn't be rolling on the floor dying of laughter.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> :lmao
> 
> Truth - It's not funny enough to laugh at. Maybe a smirk at the most, but I wouldn't be rolling on the floor dying of laughter.


Serious Cat-Storm combination : GOLD 

That's like putting Khali's face on Little Bastard's body , or vice versa of course.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> That's like the laugh i get if i look at Zenden or Kuyt trying to kick a ball
> 
> J/K


:no:

Dutch people are the greatest, not like you Dutch Light aka Belgians 

Sorry :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> :no:
> 
> Dutch people are the greatest, not like you Dutch Light aka Belgians
> 
> Sorry :$


ooooooh, i smell war :side:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: MMN I think you missed the gif I posted earlier.

Feel free to abduct it from my sig now. 

Oh I'm here.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You must not be human.


Latinos stand up!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Latinos stand up!!!


If you ain't Latino, you ain't shit.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> ooooooh, i smell war :side:


Nah, not with you "neutrals" 



> Truth: MMN I think you missed the gif I posted earlier.
> 
> Feel free to abduct it from my sig now.
> 
> Oh I'm here.


Hi Blair, thanks, will do 

Love that gif


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Latinos stand up!!!


Latino Nation?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WCW said:


> If you ain't Latino, you ain't shit.


That's a relief, cause being shit must feel weird and unpleasant at the same time :side:


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Serious Cat-Storm combination : GOLD
> 
> That's like putting Khali's face on Little Bastard's body , or vice versa of course.


Truth - Almost all the pictures that people post on this site that are supposed to be funny, aren't. I found the screenshots of Gord's old posts more amusing than some of this stupid shit. 

j/k, <3 you Gord.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - Almost all the pictures that people post on this site that are supposed to be funny, aren't. I found the screenshots of Gord's old posts more amusing than some of this stupid shit.
> 
> j/k, <3 you Gord.


back when he was Orton-loving Gord :lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

'He is SOOOOO fucking serious'

:side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I am very interested as to how WCW came across that Toyama speech. That's fucking class.

"I do not have a single constructive proposal!"

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I am very interested as to how WCW came across that Toyama speech. That's fucking class.
> 
> "I do not have a single constructive proposal!"
> 
> :lmao


Another wrestling forum. Where else would I get my world news from?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You love that cat, don't ya Blair 

Got the gif now, funny stuff 

Truth: Gord used to love Orton and Batista :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Another wrestling forum. Where else would I get my world news from?


Jay Leno


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> Another wrestling forum. Where else would I get my world news from?


CaLi?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cobert > Leno


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> You love that cat, don't ya Blair
> 
> Got the gif now, funny stuff
> 
> Truth: Gord used to love Orton and Batista :lmao


Of course. Everyone loves the cat.

He's Fucking Serious how can you not love him?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaLi and Jay Leno are both applicable answers. As well as Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> Of course. Everyone loves the cat.
> 
> He's Fucking Serious how can you not love him?


I do love him, its just you seem to love him more than most


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *Cobert* > Leno


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I missed the l, sue me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Why the long face Jeff.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I missed the l, sue me.


Expect an angry phone call from my attorney


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


>


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Expect an angry phone call from my attorney


I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


>


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I almost want to buy the De La Hoya/Mayweather fight.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> :hb


:hb


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm listening to Eminem.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I almost want to buy the De La Hoya/Mayweather fight.


So do I. But I don't want to pay 50 bucks for a one fight card when I can go to Hooters and watch for free.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I almost want to buy the De La Hoya/Mayweather fight.


:lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Expect to see me throwing myself off a bridge if the SNP win the Scottish Elections tonight. :no:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I posted some ECW gif's :hb:.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

WCW said:


> I almost want to buy the De La Hoya/Mayweather fight.


:agree: 

Me and some buddies may throw down the buildup has been good and I dunno as excited I have been for boxing since Bernard Hopkins retired.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So do I. But I don't want to pay 50 bucks for a one fight card when I can go to Hooters and watch for free.


True. I wonder if the stream dude is hosting it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I posted some ECW gif's :hb:.


Gif in mine and Blair sigs is better


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I can only afford to like wrestling


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

> I almost want to buy the De La Hoya/Mayweather fight.


I'm definitely ordering it. This is the first fight I've been even slightly interested in in years.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Id like to say I agree......wait this isnt the tell a lie thread :no:.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I can only afford to like wrestling


It's not like there are any good fights ever. This is the first fight I've been interested in since Tyson.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm gonna be ordering that fight, just hope it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It's not like there are any good fights ever. This is the first fight I've been interested in since Tyson.


It will probably be the last as well


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

RVD is the only person I've seen who can sell a piledriver by bouncing three feet straight in the air off his head.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - New Breed will be over soon. Then I hope we a series of CM Punk/Burke matches.

Edit: I know it was strange :side: ^.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I got a headache 

Logging off for a bit, bye


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It will probably be the last as well


I'd rather watch the old Ali fights they play on ESPN all then time then 99.99999% of the stuff going on right now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> RVD is the only person I've seen who can sell a piledriver by bouncing three feet straight in the air off his head.


No one gets higher than Rob Van Dam.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> RVD is the only person I've seen who can sell a piledriver by bouncing three feet straight in the air off his head.




No one gets higher.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pretty sure that fight is free in the UK, if so I'll be watching it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'd rather watch the old Ali fights they play on ESPN all then time then 99.99999% of the stuff going on right now.


Same. There's just no draws left in boxing for one reason or another. After De La Hoya/Mayweather, what's left? Aside from the Klitscho (sp) brothers fighting there's really nothing and even that is meh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Pretty sure that fight is free in the UK, if so I'll be watching it.


It is, I might watch. Not sure at the moment.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm marking for RVD more recently. I went off him since his move to ECW.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll Sky+ it actually, fuck staying up so late.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Same. There's just no draws left in boxing for one reason or another. After De La Hoya/Mayweather, what's left? Aside from the Klitscho (sp) brothers fighting there's really nothing and even that is meh.


Mike Tyson's comebacks. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Too bad I hate boxing


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - ECW would be so boring without Vince.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Too bad I hate boxing


Boxing >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> TNA.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Eh boxing is fine it is just like one good matchup every year or so and all the big names are over 30. The heavyweights are joke and they historically have been the big draws for boxing. UFC is doing a number on boxing right now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> I'm marking for RVD more recently. I went off him since his move to ECW.


Good lad 

RVD will beat Vince for the title, so that he signs a new contract.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

American Gladiators >>>>>>>>>>>>> TNA


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> Good lad
> 
> RVD will beat Vince for the title, so that he signs a new contract.


You wasnt here when I was pretty big fan of his.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> American Gladiators >>>>>>>>>>>>> TNA


I think the NBA Playoffs will affect the rating tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Boxing >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> TNA.





> American Gladiators >>>>>>>>>>>>> TNA


I hate Boxing, TNA, and American Gladiators


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Too bad Batista is getting the belt back next week


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hate Boxing, TNA, and American Gladiators


Everything >>>>>>>>>> TNA.


Better?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think the NBA Playoffs will affect the rating tonight.


Shhh he may be reading the thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Everything >>>>>>>>>> TNA.
> 
> 
> Better?


Nah


TNA > UFC


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Shhh he may be reading the thread.


I haven't seen him post since that incident. I feel kinda bad


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Too bad Batista is getting the belt back next week


Mark Henry should be Champ.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I haven't seen him post since that incident. I feel kinda bad


I blame Crowley.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Link please.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I hope Kennedy cashes in and Batista doesnt get it back.

I have new RVD sig , Just found it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah
> 
> 
> TNA > UFC


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I hope Kennedy cashes in and Batista doesnt get it back.
> 
> I have new RVD sig , Just found it.


Greatest. Sig. Ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I blame Crowley.


Good idea.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> Greatest. Sig. Ever.


Agreed I found one for you too :agree:.










or


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

For anybody who listened to BTR last night:

I DON'T LIKE VANILLA WHORES


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> For anybody who listened to BTR last night:
> 
> I DON'T LIKE VANILLA WHORES


I didn't laugh


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: John Cena


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Agreed I found one for you too :agree:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2nd one don't work though


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I didn't laugh




Truth- South Park wrestlers are so 1998.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> 2nd one don't work though


It does :agree:.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It makes you wonder how many buys UFC could get if it has the ESPN hype machinne behind it like this fight does.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Stephen Colbert on wrestling:



> "Yes Tony, wrestling is staged. But you failed to mention that wrestling is also AWESOME. Or did you not see Wrestlemania XXIII, when Shane McMahon ripped off his shirt and it turns out HE was the new referee. Nobody saw that coming! It made Wrestlemania IX look like Wrestlemania XVIII. I’ve watched all of them, and that’s the point."


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4059652-post2860.html





> Stephen Colbert on wrestling:


Colbert is the fucking man


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> It does :agree:.


Just says Tripod on mine 

I'll use the 1st one


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Stephen Colbert on wrestling:


Yeah, I marked out when I was watching it last night.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> Just says Tripod on mine
> 
> I'll use the 1st one


The first one > Second anyways.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I was rolling through that entire WWE/NASCAR/scripted/truth Word segment yesterday.

Truth #2 - Disappointed that RVD/Vince is not for the belt next week. And I hope Kennedy cashes in on SD! next Friday instead of the belt going back to Batista.


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Truth: I have a new sig. Do any of you understand it?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

91' Bill '07 said:


> Truth: I have a new sig. Do any of you understand it?


Yeah, I get it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

91' Bill '07 said:


> Truth: I have a new sig. Do any of you understand it?


I think so.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Vince's head thing looks like Rocky Balboa's :agree:.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I get it but meh


----------



## ECW-RVD (Mar 31, 2005)

truth - I finally heard Justice Pain scream like a little girl after he was electrocuted by Nick Gage at COD1. I Heard about it but it was worse sounding than i imagined. <3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at the latest help thread.

The myth isn't true? Huh?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> I think so.


Nah, I think the 'myth' he's referring to in his sig is that 'Black men have larger penises than White men'.

edit- dammit, you went and edited your post.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ooooh...wow. What a myth


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

someone should buy a shirt from the WF store and put a picture of themselves wearing it in their sig.

It would make me laugh...


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

WOW DOOD URE SO FUNNY MAN HHH MUST BE RIT BLACK GUYZ DO HAVE SMALLER PENIZ THAN CRACKAZ~!1!

:side:

Is that the reaction you were hoping for?


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Nope,im not quite like you.

Im going to bed now peoples. laters.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I am going now.

Bye


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

later Bill and POD


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

How convenient pod,lol.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm getting quite tired. Off to bed soon.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> someone should buy a shirt from the WF store and put a picture of themselves wearing it in their sig.
> 
> It would make me laugh...


It would make an awesome sig, I'm tempted.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

91' Bill '07 said:


> How convenient pod,lol.


Your billy is far to small to be doing anything convenient with POD


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

actually the myth is that Black guys have bigger penis', so the reaction he would have been after would have been that Black guys dont have bigger penis' after all, not that they do that smaller penis'.



Truth: Oh...Crunchy Not Corn Flakes. Pretty expensive if I recall...

Truth: The Peep Show is obviously the best.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> It would make an awesome sig, I'm tempted.


DO IT!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> actually the myth is that Black guys have bigger penis', so the reaction he would have been after would have been that Black guys dont have bigger penis' after all, not that they do that smaller penis'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truth: You were such a n00b on MSN last night. You hit me with an Anchorman reference so I fired one back and you missed it. 

I'm dissapointed. :no:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> edit- dammit, you went and edited your post.


Yea, I missed the whole line about a "myth" below the gif when I made the original post talking about what HHH was really doing there.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

It's not a myth, just for the record. Statistically, they do.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mine's huge


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: A certain heavy drinking Irishman should check out the thread I made in Anything


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Holt made a thread about a black person.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: A certain heavy drinking Irishman should check out the thread I made in Anything


I was going to make reference to one of the other Irish guys on this forum, but they suck and I forgot their name.

I'm on it like glue.

Edit: Wolf Beast might have worked.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: A certain heavy drinking Irishman should check out the thread I made in Anything


I don't get your sig. Heroes is better than my favorite show (TNA Impact) because they can change the room colors?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't get your sig. Heroes is better than *my favorite show (TNA Impact)* because they can change the room colors?


Go sit in the corner.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Go sit in the corner.


:lmao

Oh and AMP its better because it has great acting, great story, and kickass fight scenes.....oh and the hottest piece of jailbait on the planet


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TNA > Heroes


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Go sit in the corner.


Go read my response to your post in the Shelley thread.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Heroes > TNA :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Shit, Looks like Heroes is the cool thing to do now.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Go read my response to your post in the Shelley thread.


:lmao

True :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm only upto episode 15 of Heros. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao
> 
> Oh and AMP its better because it has great acting, great story, and kickass fight scenes.....oh and *the hottest piece of jailbait on the planet*


That's about the only thing I agree with.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Shit, Looks like Heroes is the cool thing to do now.


Yea, like austin was a month ago


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :lmao
> 
> True :sad:


I hope people actually believe that I warned you, that would rule.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea, like austin was a month ago


 huh?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Austin isnt a fad


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lost > Heros.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Overrated said:


> Austin isnt a fad


We've got another one...son.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Step your game up Alabaster


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Heroes > Lost. 

Better storyline and more action.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Lost > Heros.


I didn't like last nights episode at all. Next weeks looks great though.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Lost > Heros.


Agreed.

24 > Lost though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Heroes > Lost.
> 
> Better storyline and more action.


™


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I didn't like last nights episode at all. Next weeks looks great though.


Last nights was great I thought.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I'm back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Pillman 911 says I just shot your ass


I don't know why your usertitle made me laugh.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Carlito entertains me about as much as an enema.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Last nights was great I thought.


idk


The preview for next weeks just looks so much better.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I don't know why your usertitle made me laugh.


Whoa, you've got a sig.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Carlito entertains me about as much as an enema.


TNA > Carlito.

And both are so bad.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Carlito entertains me about as much as an enema.


Chelsea entertain me more than carlito.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

SHOWED UP~!!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I don't know why your usertitle made me laugh.


Really?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> idk
> 
> 
> The preview for next weeks just looks so much better.


I never watch the previews, I prefer just going into the show with no clue what's going to happen.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im off goodnight all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fucked proper!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I'm back.


*"Shit, you again"*





:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I never watch the previews, I prefer just going into the show with no clue what's going to happen.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Yeah I know, surprises suck.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

DDMac said:


> *"Shit, you again"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes me again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah I know, surprises suck.


Anticipation > Surprises


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> *"Shit, you again"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Katt is the man 

Truth - Reading that report about Shelley now I finally realize why they never pushed him.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Anticipation > Surprises


Anticipation usually always leads to disappointment.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Katt Williams is on the new Dipset album.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lol Dipset.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Anticipation usually always leads to disappointment.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have yet to check out the 4th WWF Show.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Katt Williams is on the new Dipset album.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynfFNKnITJQ 

:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Cena will make the inevitable Khali match somewhat watchable, based off of last night.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Katt Williams is on the new Dipset album.


Ballin


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynfFNKnITJQ
> 
> :lmao


That's old as hell:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


He's just so god damn ferocious.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ballin


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's old as hell:lmao


I know the funny shit is that they never dissed him back after that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hak came to the ring with a cigarette in his mouth at a Nitro and caused an about 10 minute ruckus before Bischoff came to the ring and put it out for him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4060264-post41966.html

Betting 100 dollars on someone who's name you can't spell isn't the wisest move I've ever seen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:


Cactus/Vader plz.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dice K needs to stop walkin people


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4060264-post41966.html
> 
> Betting 100 dollars on someone who's name you can't spell isn't the wisest move I've ever seen.


Betting 100 dollars on the Bulls might be a worse idea.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Listening to Radiohead. Love em'. My favourite band.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4060294-post18.html

RVDTITO JOINED!!!!!!!!!!!!

Our Forum is now complete


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^^
:lmao

I found this quote to be hilarious:



Dana White said:


> Las Vegas used to be the center for boxing. Now, there's only three boxing gyms in the entire city and I own two of them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4060294-post18.html
> 
> RVDTITO JOINED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Our Forum is now complete


:shocked: :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4060294-post18.html
> 
> RVDTITO JOINED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Our Forum is now complete


:lmao :lmao I refuse to believe it's him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> ^^^^^^
> :lmao
> 
> I found this quote to be hilarious:


Dana White is the fuckin man.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Rachelle Leah carrying the cards during BJ Penn/Matt Hughes 2 = Ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Dana White


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: beating movement in pool.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> *Rachelle Leah* carrying the cards during BJ Penn/Matt Hughes 2 = Ratings.


Get off my kool aid son.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Get off my kool aid son.


She's hot. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I red repped rvdtito


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

A title changing hands 16 times in 4 days amuses me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> A title changing hands 16 times in 4 days amuses me.


What title might this be?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I red repped rvdtito


Ditto.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> What title might this be?


Hardcore.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cali, you watching the Sox?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Hardcore.


Thats what I figured but wasnt sure if it might have been a WCW belt.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: making a 5 minute appearence. :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
Per always. 

RKOrton is an idiot.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Pasties from Jenkins' suck.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> Per always.
> 
> RKOrton is an idiot.


yes, of course. i'm too busy reading....*cough* :side:

Truth: Holt's banners have inspired me to try some comic character based banners...


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^ I GET THE COUGH


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> ^^^ I GET THE COUGH


Get that checked out. :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Dana White is the man and I now have a certain new user to rep


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> Per always.
> 
> RKOrton is an idiot.


Look at his user name.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Cali, you watching the Sox?


Nah



> RKOrton is an idiot.


So is Overrated™


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Get that checked out. :side:


Nah, I have some visual moving pictures "reading" to do...:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> So is Overrated™


Were not doing too good


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Monty's sig war with Bubba T is funny.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Nah, I have some visual moving pictures "reading" to do...:side:


:side: no really.....i'm reading...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Xdoggxx is the man for calling everyone who said the divas in the wrestling games are pointless, including myself, sexist.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
Chick


Tempest said:


> :side: no really.....i'm reading...


Take it easy on those stories. You'll go blind. :shocked:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Xdoggxx is the man for calling everyone who said the divas in the wrestling games are pointless, including myself, sexist.


:gun:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> Chick
> 
> Take it easy on those stories. You'll go blind. :shocked:


o

Still though, the fact that she thinks we're sexist because we don't use the divas in the game, is laughable.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> Chick
> 
> Take it easy on those stories. You'll go blind. :shocked:


Don't worry, I'll try not to get stuck in the eye. 

Truth: I fell in love with Beyonce's song 'Flaws & All'. The video is good too. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> o
> 
> Still though, the fact that she thinks we're sexist because we don't use the divas in the game, is laughable.


I'm not a fan of women in the workplace


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> o
> 
> Still though, the fact that she thinks we're sexist because we don't use the divas in the game, is laughable.


Yeah, I only use them in GM mode because it didn't let me make Vito womans champion


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm not a fan of women in the workplace


How was Colbert last night?

I haven't seen his show all god damn week.

:sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I haven't watched the Report in about a week either :sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: just laughed at the quote in Brye's siggy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> How was Colbert last night?
> 
> I haven't seen his show all god damn week.
> 
> :sad:


I told you I didn't see it 


He talked about Wrestlemania though.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching an episode of Weakest Link with impersonators.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Truth: just laughed at the quote in Brye's siggy.


:$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I told you I didn't see it
> 
> 
> He talked about Wrestlemania though.


O. :$

I wonder if he put it on notice.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Tempest said:


> Truth: just laughed at the quote in Brye's siggy.


Yah!!! Someone finds me funny! 

:$


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: this is the longest i've been on here in about 4 or 5 days. :shocked:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> O. :$
> 
> I wonder if he put it on notice.


He said it was awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

> Stephen said "Yes Tony, wrestling is staged. But you failed to mention that wrestling is also AWESOME. Or did you not see Wrestlemania XXIII, when Shane McMahon ripped off his shirt and it turns out HE was the new referee. Nobody saw that coming! It made Wrestlemania IX look like Wrestlemania XVIII. I’ve watched all of them, and that’s the point."


BAMMMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

i'm out Smallville is on.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RRsgDudT7D4


The promos that lead up to that are on my Clash set:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: We have lost 3 gfx mods now in the course of 2 weeks. Awesome!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EGame said:


> Truth: We have lost 3 gfx mods now in the course of 2 weeks. Awesome!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

-Beavis got de-modded


lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Brye said:


>


You don't like it GTFO!~1

But seriously


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I thought -Beavis was an active mod.

Seen his work all over. Wonder why he was de-modded.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I thought -Beavis was an active mod.
> 
> Seen his work all over. *Wonder why he was de-modded*.


He never made me a banner


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I thought -Beavis was an active mod.
> 
> Seen his work all over. Wonder why he was de-modded.


Probably because he didn't do as many requests as he should have. GFX mods really get the whip cracked down on them for that.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> He never made me a banner


Fair enough reason.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Vader/Mr. Hughes vs. The Steiner Brothers

~!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Mods are dropping like flys.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Fair enough reason.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=RRsgDudT7D4
> 
> 
> The promos that lead up to that are on my Clash set:lmao


Watching those vids always make me laugh when Sting says he didn't go to WWE because he was afraid he wouldn't be used right...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Watching those vids always make me laugh when Sting says he didn't go to WWE because he was afraid he wouldn't be used right...


Yeah, that vid is weird as hell. None of the other promos or matches were as crazy as that.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Rep back, plz.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Mods are dropping like flys.


I'll never get replaced, no one else has the intestinal fortitude to deal with the TNA section like myself.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Could somebody get me a mod spot?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, that vid is weird as hell. None of the other promos or matches were as crazy as that.


Volleyball kids would beg to differ...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao the _bullshit_ needs to stop.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Watching those vids always make me laugh when Sting says he didn't go to WWE because he was afraid he wouldn't be used right...


That and he's in TNA, a company that knows dick about using wrestlers properly.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hmmm...another GFX mod done. Interesting.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watched Bill & Doug's latest video and it was funny.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* If WWE didn't already do it, I have an awesome idea.

Since RVD always says his name and points at himself, he could stand there and say 

"Rob...Van"

then Ron Simmons jumps onto screen and says DAMN!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Rep back, plz.


I have to spread 



> Volleyball kids would beg to differ...


:side:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I'm here


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* If WWE didn't already do it, I have an awesome idea.
> 
> Since RVD always says his name and points at himself, he could stand there and say
> 
> ...


:lmao

Diesel Approved.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* If WWE didn't already do it, I have an awesome idea.
> 
> Since RVD always says his name and points at himself, he could stand there and say
> 
> ...


:lmao that'd be awesome


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That and he's in TNA, a company that knows dick about using wrestlers properly.


:agree: 

A Sting Taker feud would have been awesome. Especially when I was 15.

Truth: Tatanka was pretty swell back in the day.

Edit: :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao the _bullshit_ needs to stop.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> :agree:
> 
> A Sting Taker feud would have been awesome. Especially when I was 15.
> 
> ...


I'd mark for a Sting/Taker feud done now. It would be like Sting vs. Abyss except not shitty.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao nice Delfin.


Killa CaLi said:


>


The Clique.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brian Pillman's haircut in 1991 pisses me off.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sting/Abyss actually had potential until Dutch Mantell got a hold of it.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I wonder why WWE didn't do that yet really, thinking about it, it's kind of obvious. I'm sure it would be more well recieved than most of the 'Damns' we get.



MrMonty said:


> Truth: Tatanka was pretty swell back in the day.


*Truth:* I talked about Rick Martel spraying arrogance in Tatanka's face at work today with my buddy, and Tatanka in general.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The Clique.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tony Schiavione and Jim Ross = best commentating team ever


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Dragon Gate is slowly starting to become one of my favorite wrestling promotions after seeing some matches on Youtube.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Nice homer by Manny.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4060622-post24.html


:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Lord Alfred Hayes could have been a funny heel manager


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Dragon Gate is slowly starting to become one of my favorite wrestling promotions after seeing some matches on Youtube.


I watched one show and the main event was a great match between Takao Omori and Steve Corino.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao


Killa CaLi said:


> Tony Schiavione and Jim Ross = best commentating team ever


Imagine the mark out moments...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4060622-post24.html
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Imagine the mark out moments...


:side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I talked about Rick Martel spraying arrogance in Tatanka's face at work today with my buddy, and Tatanka in general.


"He stole his feathers! His ceremonial feathers!"

That was a great feud.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I watched one show and the main event was a great match between Takao Omori and Steve Corino.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6PfYThmy4A
^
This is the match that made me a Dragon Gate fan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :side:


Imagine them calling a Goldberg/Austin match. Tony S marking for Goldberg like he did in WCW. And JR marking for Austin.

WEL should be the next GFX mod. Just imagine it. Too bad he's too hated


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Imagine them calling a Goldberg/Austin match. Tony S marking for Goldberg like he did in WCW. And JR marking for Austin.
> 
> WEL should be the next GFX mod. Just imagine it. Too bad he's too hated


Jae should get it. I'm more than sure he would make a great mod.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I got suspended from school for the first time in my life today.  2 whole days for fighting. Imagine that.*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Imagine them calling a Goldberg/Austin match. Tony S marking for Goldberg like he did in WCW. And JR marking for Austin.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I got suspended from school for the first time in my life today.  2 whole days for fighting. Imagine that.*


Better than the kid at my school that sexually harassed 12 women


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Holy shit!!! I wanna know the details!!!(Sabrina)


EGame said:


> Jae should get it. I'm more than sure he would make a great mod.


Jae's asian right?






















*Wonders why Diesel isn't video games mod:side:*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pshh, I was already recommended by Lady B herself for the next GFX Mod so you guys can quit throwing out names.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I got suspended from school for the first time in my life today.  2 whole days for fighting. Imagine that.*


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Pshh, I was already recommended by Lady B herself for the next GFX Mod so you guys can quit throwing out names.


I'd like to see Richie77 get the spot


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I got suspended from school for the first time in my life today.  2 whole days for fighting. Imagine that.*


Fuck em Sabrina, fuck em up!

BTW, where's my promised Cuthbert theme?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd laugh if OZ suddenly decided he wanted to be a mod again. So much for the "contenders".

And here I thought Sabrina was like....an angel.:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDP looked like such an idiot in 1992:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

<<Hoping Sabrina was in the right. Or was in the wrong but made it seem like she was in the right. Or at least floored the bitch.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4060706-post27.html

He's already my favorite poster


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

PN News is a better rapper than Cena


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think that's him


Richie77's rep comment. said:


> Rep back mate.


:sad:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Jae's asian right?
> 
> 
> 
> *Wonders why Diesel isn't video games mod:side:*


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I don't think that's him
> 
> :sad:


Who cares, he's still awesome.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I think Jae is Asian  He lives in New Zealand though.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

He's Korean, mang.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who cares, he's still awesome.


True. I can't wait for more people to try and debate with him.


EGame said:


> I think Jae is Asian  He lives in New Zealand though.


I thought I saw him mention it.

The asians on this forum gotta stick together.

edit-There ya go. Wait, Viets and Koreans don't hate each other rit?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

LC I would love to see that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

You better rep Richie back.




> WWE Chief Operating Officer Michael Sileck announced during their First Quarter Earnings Release conference call this morning that the second annual ECW December to Dismember PPV has been pulled from the WWE schedule and will not take place, citing the fact that three PPVs in five weeks is "just too much."


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> True. I can't wait for more people to try and debate with him.
> 
> I thought I saw him mention it.
> 
> ...


Nah, we cool, we cool.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> You better rep Richie back.


I might!!

Bout time WWE got rid of a PPV.


Diesel said:


> Nah, we cool, we cool.


Good. Besides, Diesel couldn't hate anybody.....rit?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nah, we cool, we cool.


Rep bak plz


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Good. Besides, Diesel couldn't hate anybody.....rit?


I'm not the biggest fan of John Carter. :side:



> Rep bak plz


tom*a*rrow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of John Carter. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> tom*a*rrow











He still post in that SD vs Raw 08 thread?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^Holy shit!!! I wanna know the details!!!(Sabrina)


*Some girl that I hardly even know, comes up to me during lunch and pushes me. She started talking something about her man this... her man that. First of all, don't fucking push me... period.. Second of all her "man"? Please.. he's like 14 years old at the most. Her little boy is more like it. But I digress. I don't even know this KID. Well I know who he is but I've never spoken to him or anything. So she pushes me and starts shaking her head like she's from the ghetto...everyone knows she's from Kimberly Lane, right off of main street.. She's never been to the hood in her life.. but man she wanted me to think she's all gangster or something. *And this is the whitest girl I have ever seen.. not goth white but.. meh you know.* So she pushes me, in front of everyone. I drop my tray and she's still, my man this.. my man that...to me. So, before I know it, I haul off and punch her one time.. right on the nose. She collapses and starts convulsing like she overdosed on heroin or something. Now keep in mind, I've never punched anyone in my life. So meh... We both got two days for it, she got a broken nose, I got a sprained wrist. 

It surprised me that I punched her so quickly though. I'm not a fighter at all. It just came out of nowhere.  *


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> He still post in that SD vs Raw 08 thread?


Haha, nah, stopped right after.

Hell, I don't blame him. That was pretty embarrassing. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Some girl that I hardly even know, comes up to me during lunch and pushes me. She started talking something about her man this... her man that. First of all, don't fucking push me... period.. Second of all her "man"? Please.. he's like 14 years old at the most. Her little boy is more like it. But I digress. I don't even know this KID. Well I know who he is but I've never spoken to him or anything. So she pushes me and starts shaking her head like she's from the ghetto...everyone knows she's from Kimberly Lane, right off of main street.. She's never been to the hood in her life.. but man she wanted me to think she's all gangster or something. *And this is the whitest girl I have ever seen.. not goth white but.. meh you know.* So she pushes me, in front of everyone. I drop my tray and she's still, my man this.. my man that...to me. So, before I know it, I haul off and punch her one time.. right on the nose. She collapses and starts convulsing like she overdosed on heroin or something. Now keep in mind, I've never punched anyone in my life. So meh... We both got two days for it, she got a broken nose, I got a sprained wrist.
> 
> It surprised me that I punched her so quickly though. I'm not a fighter at all. It just came out of nowhere.  *


You shoulda shot her


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Some girl that I hardly even know, comes up to me during lunch and pushes me. She started talking something about her man this... her man that. First of all, don't fucking push me... period.. Second of all her "man"? Please.. he's like 14 years old at the most. Her little boy is more like it. But I digress. I don't even know this KID. Well I know who he is but I've never spoken to him or anything. So she pushes me and starts shaking her head like she's from the ghetto...everyone knows she's from Kimberly Lane, right off of main street.. She's never been to the hood in her life.. but man she wanted me to think she's all gangster or something. *And this is the whitest girl I have ever seen.. not goth white but.. meh you know.* So she pushes me, in front of everyone. I drop my tray and she's still, my man this.. my man that...to me. So, before I know it, I haul off and punch her one time.. right on the nose. She collapses and starts convulsing like she overdosed on heroin or something. Now keep in mind, I've never punched anyone in my life. So meh... We both got two days for it, she got a broken nose, I got a sprained wrist.
> 
> It surprised me that I punched her so quickly though. I'm not a fighter at all. It just came out of nowhere.  *


You owned her ass, hardcore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Some girl that I hardly even know, comes up to me during lunch and pushes me. She started talking something about her man this... her man that. First of all, don't fucking push me... period.. Second of all her "man"? Please.. he's like 14 years old at the most. Her little boy is more like it. But I digress. I don't even know this KID. Well I know who he is but I've never spoken to him or anything. So she pushes me and starts shaking her head like she's from the ghetto...everyone knows she's from Kimberly Lane, right off of main street.. She's never been to the hood in her life.. but man she wanted me to think she's all gangster or something. *And this is the whitest girl I have ever seen.. not goth white but.. meh you know.* So she pushes me, in front of everyone. I drop my tray and she's still, my man this.. my man that...to me. So, before I know it, I haul off and punch her one time.. right on the nose. She collapses and starts convulsing like she overdosed on heroin or something. Now keep in mind, I've never punched anyone in my life. So meh... We both got two days for it, she got a broken nose, I got a sprained wrist.
> 
> It surprised me that I punched her so quickly though. I'm not a fighter at all. It just came out of nowhere.  *


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That underlined part makes me want to watch D-Von Dudley in a gimmick match. Nice Job


Diesel said:


> Haha, nah, stopped right after.
> 
> Hell, I don't blame him. That was pretty embarrassing. :lmao


:lmao wow. I haven't saw him in a few days. I know he stays in the WWE section now. He's scarrrred Diesel!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Some girl that I hardly even know, comes up to me during lunch and pushes me. She started talking something about her man this... her man that. First of all, don't fucking push me... period.. Second of all her "man"? Please.. he's like 14 years old at the most. Her little boy is more like it. But I digress. I don't even know this KID. Well I know who he is but I've never spoken to him or anything. So she pushes me and starts shaking her head like she's from the ghetto...everyone knows she's from Kimberly Lane, right off of main street.. She's never been to the hood in her life.. but man she wanted me to think she's all gangster or something. *And this is the whitest girl I have ever seen.. not goth white but.. meh you know.* So she pushes me, in front of everyone. I drop my tray and she's still, my man this.. my man that...to me. So, before I know it, I haul off and punch her one time.. right on the nose. She collapses and starts convulsing like she overdosed on heroin or something. Now keep in mind, I've never punched anyone in my life. So meh... We both got two days for it, she got a broken nose, I got a sprained wrist.
> 
> It surprised me that I punched her so quickly though. I'm not a fighter at all. It just came out of nowhere.  *


My Chuck Liddell GIF has taught you well.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: im here whats up?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - While reading Sabrina's fight recap I started to think about Deebo from Friday knocking out Red.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Some girl that I hardly even know, comes up to me during lunch and pushes me. She started talking something about her man this... her man that. First of all, don't fucking push me... period.. Second of all her "man"? Please.. he's like 14 years old at the most. Her little boy is more like it. But I digress. I don't even know this KID. Well I know who he is but I've never spoken to him or anything. So she pushes me and starts shaking her head like she's from the ghetto...everyone knows she's from Kimberly Lane, right off of main street.. She's never been to the hood in her life.. but man she wanted me to think she's all gangster or something. *And this is the whitest girl I have ever seen.. not goth white but.. meh you know.* So she pushes me, in front of everyone. I drop my tray and she's still, my man this.. my man that...to me. So, before I know it, I haul off and punch her one time.. right on the nose. She collapses and starts convulsing like she overdosed on heroin or something. Now keep in mind, I've never punched anyone in my life. So meh... We both got two days for it, she got a broken nose, I got a sprained wrist.
> 
> It surprised me that I punched her so quickly though. I'm not a fighter at all. It just came out of nowhere.  *


good job!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - While reading Sabrina's fight recap I started to think about Deebo from Friday knocking out Red.


:ns


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You owned her ass, hardcore.


*Meh, I don't know who owned who. I just threw one punch and was lucky enough to connect. Like I said, I've never been in a fight before. And I don't know what pissed me off more, her pushing me out of nowhere and making me drop my burgar.. damn I was hungry too... or her having the audacity to think that I would want her little boyfriend.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - While reading Sabrina's fight recap I started to think about Deebo from Friday knocking out Red.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Cannibal Corpse lyrics are so uplifting. Like these lines from 'Stabbed in the Throat', their message is very positive.

_Vocal cords twitching, esophagus severed, a hemorrhaging brain
Your lacerated jugular vein is spurting away
As mortality fades I am ready to flay your whole body and head
Vigorously carving this fresh human flesh, I am one with the dead_


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Meh, I don't know who owned who. I just threw one punch and was lucky enough to connect. Like I said, I've never been in a fight before. And I don't know what pissed me off more, her pushing me out of nowhere and making me drop my burgar.. damn I was hungry too... or her having the audacity to think that I would want her little boyfriend.*


well, if someone messes with you, you did what you had to do defend you're self. good job sabrina, jsut for doing that you earned a gift from me.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Meh, I don't know who owned who. I just threw one punch and was lucky enough to connect. Like I said, I've never been in a fight before. And I don't know what pissed me off more, her pushing me out of nowhere and making me drop my burgar.. damn I was hungry too... or her having the audacity to think that I would want her little boyfriend.*


I stand by my original statement.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I could picture Jeff being a little cheerleader at the fight scene.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Lady Croft is my fucking hero after that story. Although, it doesn't beat the time when my friend Andrea got in a fight with this girl named Ashley and the two literally ripped off each other's skirts (it was about them calling each other whores for a while, so they wanted to embrass each other or something by doing that. I dunno). It was the definition of 'catfight'. I wasn't there to see it, though.

Truth- Today has probably been one of the worst days of my life. I'm ready to punch a girl in the nose if she starts talking about how I stole her man.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I could picture Jeff being a little cheerleader at the fight scene.


:lmao no.

truth: today sucked balls for me, i lost in basketball bad. 12 points 6 rebounds. i played like shit today.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I could picture Jeff being a little cheerleader at the fight scene.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


>


Greatness


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^:agree:


Jeffdivalover said:


> :lmao no.
> 
> truth: today sucked balls for me, i lost in basketball bad. 12 points 6 rebounds. i played like shit today.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I could picture Jeff being a little cheerleader at the fight scene.


He'd probably challenge the chick Sabrina punched to a game of yahoo pool afterwards, and say he'd own her worse than Sabrina did.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


>


He can't be a Laker Girl though cause they've got nothing to cheer about.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


>


:lmao ok that made me laugh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> He'd probably challenge the chick Sabrina punched to a game of yahoo pool afterwards, and say he'd own her worse than Sabrina did.


I'm making the best GIF ever, but you can't use it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm making the best GIF ever, but you can't use it.


You said that 3 days ago, how lond does it take?

Truth- I'm so pissed I can't get a ride to ROH's show in NYC on 5/12. First PPV ever, AND Danielson returns? The show should just be called "You Just Got Your Fucking Head Kicked In".


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Vinnie Vegas.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> You said that 3 days ago, how lond does it take?
> 
> Truth- I'm so pissed I can't get a ride to ROH's show in NYC on 5/12. First PPV ever, AND Danielson returns? The show should just be called "You Just Got Your Fucking Head Kicked In".


I already made that GIF (Forrest Griffin crying). Now I'm making a new best ever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Lady Croft is my fucking hero after that story. Although, it doesn't beat the time when my friend Andrea got in a fight with this girl named Ashley and the two literally ripped off each other's skirts (it was about them calling each other whores for a while, so they wanted to embrass each other or something by doing that. I dunno). It was the definition of 'catfight'. I wasn't there to see it, though.
> 
> Truth- Today has probably been one of the worst days of my life. I'm ready to punch a girl in the nose if she starts talking about how I stole her man.


Damn. I think that rarely happens. You're lucky I guess.


Diesel said:


> He'd probably challenge the chick Sabrina punched to a game of yahoo pool afterwards, and say he'd own her worse than Sabrina did.


Yes but something has to be on the line. Can't be points like it normally is.:sad:


AMPLine4Life said:


> He can't be a Laker Girl though cause they've got nothing to cheer about.


Ah, low blow! I wonder what the Laker girls are currently doing...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I already made that GIF (Forrest Griffin crying). Now I'm making a new best ever.


Well guess what? I'LL USE IT ANYWAY~!!!

OFUKINSWURVED!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Well guess what? I'LL USE IT ANYWAY~!!!
> 
> OFUKINSWURVED!


YOU WILL NOT!!!!

RESWERVED!!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> YOU WILL NOT!!!!
> 
> RESWERVED!!!!!


BUT, I WILL!!!

RE-RESWERVED!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> BUT, I WILL!!!
> 
> RE-RESWERVED!!!!


It's over the limit anyway (not that I couldn't shrink it). Anyway, here it is:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Christian Cage should change his nickname from "The Instant Classic" to "The Instant 1.0".


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Christian Cage should change his nickname from "The Instant Classic" to "The Instant 1.0".


Bobby "Instant Ratings" Lashley laughs at Christian Cage.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Bobby "Instant Ratings" Lashley laughs at Christian Cage.


A gif of Bobby Lashley laughing would fit in well right here, too bad I don't have one. :$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Bobby Lashley doesn't laugh. Ever. Laughing is for weaklings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Sting/Steamboat vs. Austin/Rude


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bobby Lashley can sleep soundly at night knowing that his match was the reason 1.2 million people bought Wrestlemania.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> A gif of Bobby Lashley laughing would fit in well right here, too bad I don't have one. :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's over the limit anyway (not that I couldn't shrink it). Anyway, here it is:


If she was wearing a Canuck's jersey, that would've sent it over the top.

But yeah, shrink a scene of that into an avy for me, will ya. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


>


That works.




ADRENALINE RUSH! ADRENALINE RUSH!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> If she was wearing a Canuck's jersey, that would've sent it over the top.
> 
> But yeah, shrink a scene of that into an avy for me, will ya. :agree:


If she was wearing an Avs jersey it would be better. It's still very very sexy. 

I'll try to make it into an avy after TUF5


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:avit: :avit: :avit: :avit: :avit: :avit: :avit: :avit: :avit: :avit: :avit: :avit: :avit: :avit: :avit: :avit:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just read Sabrinas fight recap.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have concluded that I hate Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I never saw any real talent in Tommy Dreamer, at all. Yes, a good promo now and again, but that's all. He was one of the very overrated parts of ECW, as opposed to the very underrated parts.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I have concluded that I hate Tommy Dreamer.


The Innovator of Silence?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I never saw any real talent in Tommy Dreamer, at all. Yes, a good promo now and again, but that's all. He was one of the very overrated parts of ECW, as opposed to the very underrated parts.


He claims to be such a hardcore ECW original that stayed there until the end but if he was a good wrestler, he would have left ECW long before it shut down like 99% of the other good wrestlers that wrestled for ECW.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Innovator of Silence?


Lita couldn't have sounded more scripted if she tried.


> He claims to be such a hardcore ECW original that stayed there until the end but if he was a good wrestler, he would have left ECW long before it shut down like 99% of the other good wrestlers that wrestled for ECW.


Exactly. Being humble and grateful to ECW is one thing, but sticking around without getting paid means that you're either stupid, or no one else wants you. 

Plus, Dreamer tried to constantly kill Corino's push because Heyman wanted to put Corino over as the 'new' Dreamer. Corino > Dreamer, in every way.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Innovator of Silence was Sign Guy Dudley.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Youtube has some of the most random shit of all time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0c1k4CNM5k&mode=related&search=


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Lita couldn't have sounded more scripted if she tried.


I laughed.

Lita is more hardcore than Dreamer anyway. Take that however you want.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I fucked Lita! *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* *clap* I fucked Lita!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/339512-poetry-2.html#post4061167
ROFL :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/339512-poetry-2.html#post4061167
> ROFL :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WholeDamnShow is a moron


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish I could watch Vader vs. Cactus Jack from WCW Saturday Night.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/339512-poetry-2.html#post4061167
> ROFL :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


It's not against the rules.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's not against the rules.


You're right. I think I should green rep him and donate points for that then.

How do we balance common law and WF law?:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I wish I could watch Vader vs. Cactus Jack from WCW Saturday Night.


FINE I'LL UPLOAD IT.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I would probably kill myself if I was that dude


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

The fact that plagiarizing isn't against the rules here is pretty sad. What's sadder is that it looks like most of the staff don't think it should be. It's only a law, no biggie. Plagiarizing someone's work is a-okay, but double posting SENDS YOU STRAIGHT TO HELL!

Refresh my memory- WholeDamShow was the one that PM'd me earlier this week about rep, right?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> FINE I'LL UPLOAD IT.


O, you have it?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> O, you have it?


The one on the Foley DVD?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> The fact that plagiarizing isn't against the rules here is pretty sad. What's sadder is that it looks like most of the staff don't think it should be. It's only a law, no biggie. Plagiarizing someone's work is a-okay, but double posting SENDS YOU STRAIGHT TO HELL!
> 
> Refresh my memory- WholeDamShow was the one that PM'd me earlier this week about rep, right?


Banned if your sig is over 700kbs~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

If it's not against the rules, then Pyro made a mistake banning John Carter for 4 days awhile back. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> The fact that plagiarizing isn't against the rules here is pretty sad. What's sadder is that it looks like most of the staff don't think it should be. It's only a law, no biggie. Plagiarizing someone's work is a-okay, but double posting SENDS YOU STRAIGHT TO HELL!
> 
> Refresh my memory- WholeDamShow was the one that PM'd me earlier this week about rep, right?


I thought it was only illegal if you are selling stuff you didn't write.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The one on the Foley DVD?


Yes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit. Pyro messed up then!!! He's in trouble....


Spartanlax said:


> The fact that plagiarizing isn't against the rules here is pretty sad. What's sadder is that it looks like most of the staff don't think it should be. It's only a law, no biggie. Plagiarizing someone's work is a-okay, but double posting SENDS YOU STRAIGHT TO HELL!
> 
> Refresh my memory- WholeDamShow was the one that PM'd me earlier this week about rep, right?


So true. I heard something about them putting it in the BTB rules, why not just make it a WF rule? Sounds stupid to me.

And I think he did PM you about rep. I remember you saying something about it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yes.


Uploading...

:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Uploading...
> 
> :hb


:hb 

Rapidshare?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Meh, I'll bring up plagiarism in the staff forum after TUF5.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, I'll bring up plagiarism in the staff forum after TUF5.


Nobody pays attention to you anyway...or is that just when it comes to bannings. :side::$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb
> 
> Rapidshare?


Megaupload. 

I have to rip it first.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4061219-post1.html

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Nobody pays attention to you anyway...or is that just when it comes to bannings. :side::$




Everyone pays attention to me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Megaupload.
> 
> I have to rip it first.


DVD Quality plz.


Not WMV garbage


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMP said:


> Everyone pays attention to me.


Said something?





Get it? Did you see what I did there? :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> DVD Quality plz.
> 
> 
> Not WMV garbage


Nah. I'm putting it in WMV.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Said something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who are you?

And I wouldn't mind a bangbros password either. BangBus > all.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i beat espn in pool for 50,000 points. i won game 1, but espn won 3 in a row, but i won 3 in a row to win the series. damn that was close.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4061219-post1.html
> 
> :lmao


LMFAO, where did you find that post at? :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I may catch the big boxing match this weekend at my friend's house.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> LMFAO, where did you find that post at? :lmao


VIP section.

Nah Mac, I missed the point of your joke, sorry. Better luck next time.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

:sad:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye, I'm done you're banner. Stop lurking in this thread and come on MSN .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^Already on 

I watched Impact earlier


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :sad:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I watched Impact earlier


Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Sorry to hear it.


I figured AMP or You were gonna say that.

I didn't hate it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want Ric Flair to cut a promo on Redsilver.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I want Ric Flair to cut a promo on Redsilver.


Thread?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I thought he was banned?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4061266-post148.html

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NEW SIG!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> NEW SIG!!!!!!!


I didn't laugh


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4061266-post148.html
> 
> :lmao


Owned


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I didn't laugh


Ditto.

Sorry, Brian. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Sorry, Brian. :$


It wasn't meant to be funny :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4061266-post148.html
> 
> :lmao


:lmao :lmao

I've only seen that guy's posts in the iMPACT thread, but he seems pretty smart, and that line is just absolutely golden.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I laughed at first because I thought it wasn't a joke, if that makes sense.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

*Truth-* I remember Duggan getting France (at least I think it was France) to chant 'USA' at RAW sometime last year. Gotta love it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> *Truth-* I remember Duggan getting France (at least I think it was France) to chant 'USA' at RAW sometime last year. Gotta love it.


lol @ French idiots


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> *Truth-* I remember Duggan getting France (at least I think it was France) to chant 'USA' at RAW sometime last year. Gotta love it.


WWE fans suck.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just reported one of WCW's posts


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Just reported one of Cal's posts.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I fucking hate people reporting posts. My e-mail got flooded with 'POST REPORTED FROM WRESTLINGFORUMS' when I was mod, at least 20 a day.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Remember when Cali created like 4 spam threads all called "Currently....?" in the VIP section? :lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

PM beteween me and WholeDamShow after I saw the poetry thing.



Spartanlax said:


> WholeDamShow said:
> 
> 
> > Spartanlax said:
> ...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Just reported one of Cal's posts.


Good thing I didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> PM beteween me and WholeDamShow after I saw the poetry thing.


Wow :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I know this girl who's skipping the last half of school tomorrow, just so she can go stand in line for Spiderman 3.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Good thing I didn't do anything wrong.


I beg to differ.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tired as hell . Logging off, see ya guys


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Remember when Cali created like 4 spam threads all called "Currently....?" in the VIP section? :lmao


They died once they were moved to word games


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Spartan.:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Reporting posts doesn't do jack-shit. I stopped opening the e-mails about them after the first two. Peope just report posts if they say something like "I like Cena", so it's pointless.

Going to see Spiderman 3 tomorrow with a bunch of my friends. Sneaking McDonalds in with my huge cargo pants (it's a tradition when I go to the movies with my friend Spud).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> They died once they were moved to word games


P1 made one called "Currently wish you were fucking?"

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I beg to differ.


Get on your knees and beg then son.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> WholeDamShow said:
> 
> 
> > Spartanlax said:
> ...


So, yes, WholeDamShow is now trying to say that no one called him out on stealing the poems.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> P1 made one called "Currently wish you were fucking?"
> 
> :lmao


Mine were better


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Mine were better


I'm ripping your match in a way I've never ripped before. Pray it works.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't think I'm seeing Spiderman 3. Atleast not tomorrow night. The theatre's going to be so god damn packed, it's going to be crazy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. WholeDamShow got issues:lmao

Either that or he's in strong denial. (well, he is actually)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm ripping your match in a way I've never ripped before. Pray it works.


How about you rip the whole DVD and send it to me.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow. WholeDamShow got issues:lmao
> 
> Either that or he's in strong denial. (well, he is actually)


Well, he asked a bunch of people what my name was, and when he found out, he PM'd me asking for rep and used my name to seem like we're friends or something. So, he has problems. I red repped him, and he (probably) cried.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I know this girl who's skipping the last half of school tomorrow, just so she can go stand in line for Spiderman 3.


Psssh. Hardcore movie fans go see the midnight showing of a movie, and still show up to school the next day, like I did for Star Wars Episode III.....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> How about you rip the whole DVD and send it to me.


Protip: Go ask someone on Crazymax.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Protip: Go ask someone on Crazymax.


*y*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> *y*


Because they would actually do it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Well, he asked a bunch of people what my name was, and when he found out, he PM'd me asking for rep and used my name to seem like we're friends or something. So, he has problems. I red repped him, and he (probably) cried.


He reps me all the time and asks me to return rep. I don't think I've ever given him anything other than red rep.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I need to steal some poems too. I'm already on the road to rebellion and prison.. might as well do a little plagiarism as well. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: I love the fact that his only gift is from himself too :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Well, he asked a bunch of people what my name was, and when he found out, he PM'd me asking for rep and used my name to seem like we're friends or something. So, he has problems. I red repped him, and he (probably) cried.


Wow....I guess he's trying to make friends. His "strategy" is horrible.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> He reps me all the time and asks me to return rep. I don't think I've ever given him anything other than red rep.


Check my comment.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I need to steal some poems too. I'm already on the road to rebellion and prison.. might as well do a little plagiarism as well. *


:shocked:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Check my comment.


:lmao sure. Since you made it so easy for me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I need to steal some poems too. I'm already on the road to rebellion and prison.. might as well do a little plagiarism as well. *


Nice avatar...where's the banner? :side:

And plagiarism has been addressed in the staff forum. Hopefully I won't get ignored


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Smackdown 2 on my PSP = major ratings.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nice avatar...where's the banner? :side:
> 
> And plagiarism has been addressed in the staff forum. Hopefully I won't get ignored


Everybody pays attention to you.

Barry White = Ratings


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> Truth- Smackdown 2 on my PSP = major ratings.


Is it a downloaded game? I want that too :agree:.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Is it a downloaded game? I want that too :agree:.


Yes. From a certain PSP rom site. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Trying to find Foley's 3 disc DVD for the cheapest price.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Everybody pays attention to you.
> 
> Barry White = Ratings


That's true, you did just quote my post


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Truth- Smackdown 2 on my PSP = major ratings.


X-pac and Steve Blackman are in it.

'nuff said.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> Yes. From a certain PSP rom site. :side:


Hmm...I am interested in this certain site. 

I usually just use torrents. I've been downloading more lately since I got my 4 gb card.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

STEVE BLACKMAN IS IN A VIDEO GAME?!?!?!?!

I gotta have it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Too Cool I'm pretty sure are in it, as well.

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Hmm...I am interested in this certain site.
> 
> I usually just use torrents. I've been downloading more lately since I got my 4 gb card.


Repped you with it.

Torrents move slow as hell for me because of my school internet connection so I don't use them that often.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel, why is there someone in Coma named dieseljohn2002?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> Diesel, why is there someone in Coma named dieseljohn2002?


Proof that I have fans.

:$


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

He has a pretty shitty score, though. And played more games than you.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

* Albert
* Al Snow
* Big Boss Man
* Bradshaw
* Bubba Ray Dudley
* Bull Buchanan
* Crash Holly
* Chris Benoit
* Chris Jericho
* Christian
* Chyna
* Dean Malenko
* D'Lo Brown
* D'Von Dudley
* Edge
* Eddie Guerrero
* Essa Rios
* Faarooq
* Funaki
* Gangrel
* The Goodfather
* Grandmaster Sexay
* Hardcore Holly
* Ivory
* Jacqueline
* Jeff Hardy
* Kane
* The Kat
* Kurt Angle
* Lita
* Mankind
* Mark Henry
* Matt Hardy
* Paul Bearer
* Perry Saturn
* Road Dogg
* Rikishi
* The Rock
* Scotty Too Hotty
* Shane McMahon
* Steve Blackman
* Steven Richards
* TAKA Michinoku
* Tazz
* Test
* Tori
* Triple H
* Trish Stratus
* The Undertaker
* Val Venis
* Vince McMahon
* Viscera
* X-Pac

Unlockable wrestlers

* Billy Gunn
* Shawn Michaels
* Stone Cold Steve Austin
* Mick Foley
* Cactus Jack
* Pat Patterson
* Gerald Brisco
* Debra
* Joey Abs
* Pete Gas
* Rodney
* Michael Cole
* Big Show1
* Ken Shamrock1
* Jeff Jarrett2
* Goldust2
* Earl Hebner3
* Ho3

Hell of a roster actually.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Proof that I have fans.
> 
> :$


yeah right. oh yeah john i won 160,000 points from Espn. now that is what i call a big win. ESPN needs to save his points.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> Repped you with it.
> 
> Torrents move slow as hell for me because of my school internet connection so I don't use them that often.


Thank you sir.

Yeah torrents are pretty slow for me too. Each game takes quite a while. CDs usually only take a couple hours or less though.



WCW said:


> * Albert
> * Al Snow
> * Big Boss Man
> * Bradshaw
> ...


First match!! Kainetai vs. X Factor minus Credible. woot.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah right. oh yeah john i won 160,000 points from Espn. now that is what i call a big win. ESPN needs to save his points.


As if he'll ever pay you. :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> * Albert
> * Al Snow
> * Big Boss Man
> * Bradshaw
> ...


Holy fuck, Ken Shamrock? Is his theme in game his real bad ass music?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Holy fuck, Ken Shamrock? Is his theme in game his real bad ass music?


If it's not then I riot.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> As if he'll ever pay you. :lmao


he paid me before :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

How is the Foley DVD, WCW? Is there a documentary, and what are the matches on there?


Want to know if it's worth $20


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> he paid me before :$


How are you a pool God when someone in this thread has defeated you?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd mark if Michael Cole was an unlockable in this year's game.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How are you a pool God when someone in this thread has defeated you?


:agree:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Who wants to be a pool god? :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nice avatar...where's the banner? :side:
> 
> And plagiarism has been addressed in the staff forum. Hopefully I won't get ignored


*There...fixedededed it.  



Sorry about ya Lakers, Jeff. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How are you a pool God when someone in this thread has defeated you?


More than 1 person has defeated him in this thread. I beat him once, and I'm horrible.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

I think he means in a best of 7 series.

Diesel, did you ever beat him in a best of 7?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> More than 1 person has defeated him in this thread. I beat him once, and I'm horrible.


:lmao

I guess god status is easy to achieve.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *There...fixedededed it.  *


Ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I cream that turd every single time he challenges me, which is like once every other day.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh. I'm still better than you, though.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> *I cream that turd* every single time he challenges me, which is like once every other day.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I cream that turd every single time he challenges me, which is like once every other day.





> Jarrett then grabbed the guitar and waffled Traci. "HE CREAMED MISS BROOKS IN THE FACE!" Don screamed.


Like that?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> How is the Foley DVD, WCW? Is there a documentary, and what are the matches on there?
> 
> 
> Want to know if it's worth $20


It's fucking great. There's no documentary but it has Foley talking about his matches for 5-10 before each one. If a huge Foley mark so of course I love it but I'd easily pay 20 bucks for it, and I only have the two disk version.

First Disk:

Cactus Jack and Max Payne vs. The Nasty Boys
Cactus Jack vs. Sabu
Cactus Jack and Raven vs. Tommy Dreamer and Terry Funk
Cactus Jack vs. Vader
Cactus Jack vs. The Sandman [Texas Death Match]
Cactus Jack vs. Mikey Whipwreck [Cactus' last match in ECW] 

Plus Cactus vs. Sting is on there as an extra in full with Foley on commentary.

Disk 2:

Mick Foley vs. Terry Funk (RAW)
Mankind vs. The Undertaker (HIAC)
Cactus Jack vs. HHH (RR 00)
HBK vs. Mankind 
Mankind vs. The Rock [when foley won the title]
Cactus Jack vs. HHH [Raw match when Cactus debuts in the WWF)

Disk 3:

Cactus Jack vs. Randy Orton:
Foley vs. Edge
Foley vs. Ric Flair (I quit)
Mick Foley and Edge vs. Tommy Dreamer and Terry Funk from ECW One Night Stand 2006 

Plus some promos and extras thrown in there. Get it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel, you about to watch OT?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

^Yep, intense stuff. Why they pulled Luongo, is beyond me. :no:



AMPLine4Life said:


> Like that?


Kinda.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's fucking great. There's no documentary but it has Foley talking about his matches for 5-10 before each one. If a huge Foley mark so of course I love it but I'd easily pay 20 bucks for it, and I only have the two disk version.
> 
> First Disk:
> 
> ...


Damn, I'm about to get it :$


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Luongo got 46 saves in 3 periods. Wow.

Wow Sabourin is in net!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I just saw that, WTF?

I hope the Nucks lose now.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

It's over for the Canucks.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I think they just mentioned he wasn't on the bench...

Injury, perhaps?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

He's back. Probably equipment. 

Nucks were lucky to survive that pressure.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Nevermind, there he is. 

Yeah man, that was crazy pressure.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Damn, I'm about to get it :$


Uploading your match now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kim's gonna kill you!!!!


*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just returned from grocery shopping.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Here


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Kim's gonna kill you!!!!
> 
> 
> *


:lmao No

Yahoo if ya can.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Uploading your match now.


:hb


I found a guy on ebay selling the 3 disc for $15 (buy it now). 


I made an offer of $13


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- Here


And with that the IQ level has increased.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And with that the IQ level has increased.


Yes, we're now at a combined total of 17.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And with that the IQ level has increased.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao No
> 
> Yahoo if ya can.


*I yahooed you earlier but got no answer  *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Yes, we're now at a combined total of 17.


Yeah, go away so it will go back up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have no idea what is going on. But I guess me raising the IQ here is a good thing.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, go away so it will go back up.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Scrubs.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Fuckkk....penalty, Vancouver. :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I have no idea what is going on. But I guess me raising the IQ here is a good thing.


I was putting you over, rep me. :side:

They're gonna lose Diesel. How they've made it this far (Luongo) is beyond me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I cannot believe that the Nucs are still hanging around with the Ducks. I thoghut that the Ducks would sweep....

Corey Hill is going to win TUF 5. Book it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I was putting you over, rep me. :side:


Done.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I was putting you over, rep me. :side:
> 
> They're gonna lose Diesel. How they've made it this far (Luongo) is beyond me.


:$

go canucks, go!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- hoping that Golden State knocks off the Mavs tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I pre-bought tickets to Spiderman 3 tomorrow night...but unfortunatenly...I cannot go.

Nice waste of 10 bucks by me....:angry:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The NBA pretty much sucks without Shaq.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Gabe Ruediger is a pussy :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The NBA pretty much sucks without Shaq.


He's old and broken down.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: GS beating Dallas right now


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> He's old and broken down.


Yeah but he's fuckin Shaq.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ Fair enough. He is the master of Shaq-Fu, after all.


Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: GS beating Dallas right now


:agree:


Truth- according to the Observer, Murdoch was actually trying to hit the Canadian Destroyer on Matt Hardy those two times. Apparently he's never actually done it in a match before, he's only done it fooling around before shows with small guys.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I pre-bought tickets to Spiderman 3 tomorrow night...but unfortunatenly...I cannot go.
> 
> Nice waste of 10 bucks by me....:angry:


*Scalp those tickets for 20 bucks each.. whooop*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't watch NBA. I'm not black.


I don't watch NHL. I'm not Canadian 


I watch MLB. I'm American.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cactus Jack vs. Vader

For Cal and anyone else that wants it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DOUBLE FUCKIN OVERTIME!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Cactus Jack vs. Vader
> 
> For Cal and anyone else that wants it.


:hb


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> :agree:


69-57. Derek do you think GS can keep this lead for the win? i think they can.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I want Dallas to win.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> 69-57. Derek do you think GS can keep this lead for the win? i think they can.


I never like to count out the Mavs on anything, but at the moment, it looks like Golden State can pull it off.


Hopefully they won't choke like they did last game.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Warriors need Shawn Kemp and Vin Baker.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The Warriors need Shawn Kemp and Vin Baker.


Maybe if this was 1997.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mavs losing by 18. MAVSFAN should be happy

I can't wait to see Mark Cuban spaz out when they lose.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> I never like to count out the Mavs on anything, but at the moment, it looks like Golden State can pull it off.
> 
> 
> Hopefully they won't choke like they did last game.


yeah, but GS is on a 11-0 run. but that foul was kinda hard on Davis. i would be kinda upset too if i was Davis. 

this crowd is so crazy, if i played agianst them, i would miss all my shots.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> The Warriors need Shawn Kemp and Vin Baker.


:lmao

Kemp was the shit, back in the day. Then he started prefering crack to basketball.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Maybe if this was 1997.


Shawn Kemp is probably the father of half the team anyway.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ :lmao probably


Headliner said:


> I can't wait to see Mark Cuban spaz out when they lose.


Me too. I have respect for the Mavs, but Mark Cuban is a jackass.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mark Cuban is the fuckin man. I'd act like him if I was a billionaire too.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I would love to work for Cuban though. He treats his players very nice.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I hate the Mavs for thinking they could win in the playoffs without Steve Nash. They are a good team though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> I would love to work for Cuban though. He treats his players very nice.


Not if they lose to an 8th seed team.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am just glad the Pistons made it through easily.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: when was the last time an 8 seed beat a 1st seed? was it NY beating heat? in 1999?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: when was the last time an 8 seed beat a 1st seed? was it NY beating heat? in 1999?


I can't remember.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah and an 8th seed has never won a best of seven series.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: dirk got owned.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: when was the last time an 8 seed beat a 1st seed? was it NY beating heat? in 1999?


It was the Knicks against someone. This year sounds about right.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Orton gave Mark Cuban an RKO at Survivor Series 2003


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It was.. but those were only best of 5 series... it's never happened in a best of 7 series.*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I have to wait 153 minutes to download Vader/Cactus


Exactly why i wanted it on Rapidshare


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Orton gave Mark Cuban an RKO at Survivor Series 2003


He did? :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4061676-post757.html

This kind of made me laugh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I have to wait 153 minutes to download Vader/Cactus
> 
> 
> Exactly why i wanted it on Rapidshare


You could have told me that.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4061676-post757.html
> 
> This kind of made me laugh.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> He did? :lmao


Yeah.



WCW said:


> You could have told me that.


Why else would i want it on Rapidshare?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ha, Luongo fucked up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Why else would i want it on Rapidshare?


Rapidshare premium accounts go faster?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Denver(#8) also beat Seattle(#1) in the 93/94 playoffs if I remember. But like Sabrina said, it was a 5 game format.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Maurice Ager = ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Rapidshare premium accounts go faster?


Not really


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: 90-67 GS is going to win! i hope


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Not really


I'm pretty sure they do.


I'm uploading it on sendspace as we speak anyway.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: 90-67 GS is going to win! i hope


If they blow this lead then they don't deserve to play in game 7.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> If they blow this lead then they don't deserve to play in game 7.


true.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Golden State vs. Phoenix West Finals = Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm pretty sure they do.
> 
> 
> I'm uploading it on sendspace as we speak anyway.


Sendspace is gay


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Sendspace is gay


Why? I have to split it up if I want to put it on Rapidshare.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I bet the Clippers, Kings, Knicks and Sizers feel somewhat stupid for giving up on Matt Barnes. He's turned into a pretty good player for Golden State.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Why? I have to split it up if I want to put it on Rapidshare.


Don't make me get angry


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL. Someone thinks the Montreal Screwjob was a work.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I am really happy for Jason Richardson though he deserves this.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LOL. Someone thinks the Montreal Screwjob was a work.


The people that think that remind me of the people that think there was no moon landing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> I am really happy for Jason Richardson though he deserves this.


The fact that he's stuck with the organization through crap years is pretty good. He's getting the support now, they should be good for quite a few years to come.

Damn, Jackson is 7 for 7 from behind the arc.



WCW said:


> The people that think that remind me of the people that think there was no moon landing.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If the Screwjob was a work, then both Vince and Bret deserved oscars.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The people that think that remind me of the people that think there was no moon landing.


It was filmed in a studio.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> The fact that he's stuck with the organization through crap years is pretty good. He's getting the support now, they should be good for quite a few years to come.
> 
> Damn, Jackson is 7 for 7 from behind the arc.


yeah. 

94-73 6:32 left. it looks like a GS win.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The people that think that remind me of the people that think there was no moon landing.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=59F_hKHFPHk


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It was filmed in a studio.


By Ronald Reagan and the Illuminati.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The people that think that remind me of the people that think there was no moon landing.


There was no moon landing.






































Derek said:


> If the Screwjob was a work, then both Vince and Bret deserved oscars.


True. They should be honored every year for that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah.
> 
> 94-73 6:32 left. it looks like a GS win.


Dallas will likely give up soon. And Cuban is due to go apeshit at any second.

Jackson misses a 3 pointer, slacker.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> By Ronald Reagan and the Illuminati.


Nah, John Cena.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Dallas will likely give up soon. And Cuban is due to go apeshit at any second.
> 
> Jackson misses a 3 pointer, slacker.


true.

99-75, i think its safe to say now. GS beat Dallas. heat lose 4-0 to bulls, and Dallas loses to GS 4-2.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, John Cena.


John Cena was Ronald Reagan.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

> Thanks for the memories even though they weren't so great


Hey AMP where is that from?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> John Cena was Ronald Reagan.


*RUSSO SWERVE!!!!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Hey AMP where is that from?


New Fall Out Boy song. Fuckin thing is stuck in my head and it kinda fits me right now.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> true.
> 
> 99-75, i think its safe to say now. GS beat Dallas. heat lose 4-0 to bulls, and Dallas loses to GS 4-2.


I just hope the Nash led Suns sweep the Warriors now in the West Final. Just to stick it down Cuban's throat.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/co8got


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Does that make Vince Gerald Ford for pardoning him for no good reason?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I just hope the Nash led Suns sweep the Warriors now in the West Final. Just to stick it down Cuban's throat.


First the Suns need to pass Spurs. you can't count Spurs out at all. But i would love to see Suns vs GS west final.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4061719-post4.html


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Stephen Jackson does not deserve to be in this situation though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> First the Suns need to pass Spurs. you can't count Spurs out at all. But i would love to see Suns vs GS west final.


Well yeah, it would just be cool to see. Being a Nash fan.



Dark Church said:


> Truth: Stephen Jackson does not deserve to be in this situation though.


Atleast he's stepped up huge for them today. But yeah, he's a douche.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/143907-hakujin.html
Look at Pyro's quote in his sig:lmao 

Oh, and he has a quote from WCW too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4061719-post4.html


He's right.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao at Pyro's quote.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/143907-hakujin.html
> Look at Pyro's quote in his sig:lmao
> 
> Oh, and he has a quote from WCW too.


I wish Orton had won.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Ric Flair vs. Sting from COTC I


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Well yeah, it would just be cool to see. Being a Nash fan.


yeah. who would you like GS to play the next round rockets or jazz?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I would like to see Utah just because I don't like Houston.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wish Orton had won.


And then if we didn't see Pyro for the next few days after that, we know what happened.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah. who would you like GS to play the next round rockets or jazz?


Uh, doesn't really matter to me. I'm predicting the Jazz to win though, as long as they can keep T-Mac out of the key as much as possible. Jazz have a much more balance attack. In terms of match ups, Jazz would probably produce a better series with the Warriors, even with Yao and Tracy on the Rockets.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> And then if we didn't see Pyro for the next few days after that, we know what happened.


I haven't seen Pyro in this thread for awhile. I miss him


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I haven't seen Pyro in this thread for awhile. I miss him


:sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i agree with both of you, Jazz will be better match up with GS. But i would like to see yao run up and down the floor to catch GS. he will get tired fast.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Probably staying away from this thread after being accused of staying in this thread too much. Just like how I was accused:agree:

Pyro will return to bash Orton. It must happen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Probably staying away from this thread after being accused of staying in this thread too much. Just like how I was accused:agree:
> 
> Pyro will return to bash Orton. It must happen.


He's still posting in Currently Listening though isn't he? He gets accused of being there more. 

And fuck the haters as long as he's still doing his mod job.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: going to go and take a shower.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's still posting in Currently Listening though isn't he? He gets accused of being there more.
> 
> And fuck the haters as long as he's still doing his mod job.


Yup. He's accused of both. It's really not that serious.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Agreed as long as he is doing his job (which he is) then fuck em.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Watching some weird video I found on YouTube. It was from some sort of Christmas Special from NOAH.

Misawa is playing a teacher and the NOAH roster are students. It's weird, but it's a sort of funny.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yup. He's accused of both. It's really not that serious.


Not at all, again, as long as he does his mod job, which it seems like he has (not that I pay attention to who closes what threads).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth - I'm signing off for the night. Have a good one.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JJ Dillon hanging above the ring in a cage = ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Watching some weird video I found on YouTube. It was from some sort of Christmas Special from NOAH.
> 
> Misawa is playing a teacher and the NOAH roster are students. It's weird, but it's a sort of funny.


Misawa as a Teacher > The Teacher as a Teacher


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Later Jason.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not at all, again, as long as he does his mod job, which it seems like he has (not that I pay attention to who closes what threads).


I know. The whole "accusing someone of staying in a certain thread" thing is retarded. -ROCKY- does nothing but post in the entertainment section. So by that standard, he post too much in the entertainment section which is a bad thing?

Nice. (although in Pyro's case its a little different since he's a mod)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Misawa as a Teacher > The Teacher as a Teacher


It got even weirder for a second because they all started singing. And Kobashi is a teacher's pet with big goofy glasses.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I know. The whole "accusing someone of staying in a certain thread" thing is retarded. -ROCKY- does nothing but post in the entertainment section. So by that standard, he post too much in the entertainment section which is a bad thing?
> 
> Nice. (although in Pyro's case its a little different since he's a mod)


Yeah. I spend a lot of time here as well but I always bring the consistently low ratings in my section.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> It got even weirder for a second because they all started singing. And Kobashi is a teacher's pet with big goofy glasses.


:lmao 

link


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> link


I'll put it in the YouTube section in a second.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I'll put it in the YouTube section in a second.


Sounds good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah. I spend a lot of time here as well but I always bring the consistently low ratings in my section.


LMAO

TNA could have Angle/Sting, AJ/Joe and some cage match on the same iMPACT card and still get just a 1.0. Shame.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vader hurt Foley in most of the matches they had in '93:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> LMAO
> 
> TNA could have Angle/Sting, AJ/Joe and some cage match on the same iMPACT card and still get just a 1.0. Shame.


I want to change my user title to "Always brings the consistently low ratings" but I like my set up too much to do it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Vader hurt Foley in most of the matches they had in '93:lmao


Vader is the man. Vaderbomb!!!


AMPLine4Life said:


> I want to change my user title to "Always brings the consistently low ratings" but I like my set up too much to do it


You will change eventually. Just make sure you remember to change it to that. Oh, and add some type of sig referring to the low ratings.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: In the past five minutes I've made more posts in the wrestling section than I have in the past two weeks. But as usual, they'll be overlooked, and bumped into obscurity by n00bish responses that add nothing to the discussions they pertain to. 



And they say the WWE is predictable...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I posted it AMP.

I was wrong, Kobashi doesn't play the person I thought, but he does show up in the segment.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I leave to play NHL and the thread dies


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: I <3 Adult Swim


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Me too


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: I <3 Adult Swim


Truth: And I <3's ya for it! 

I also love Lady Croft...(in a strictly plutonic, "please don't lock me up, occifer" sorta way) as she always pops into my UserCP with reassuring comments that make me strive to not post like a schmuck _all of the time.

EDIT:_ I don't love Derek though.... Double posters deserve no tenderness!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Me too


Needs to be 1 Futurama, 2 Family Guy, 2 ATHF though.

Your posts = ratings, Slam. Never see you post in the wrestling section though, which is probably more my fault than yours considering I never visit the WWE section and I don't blame you for not watching TNA.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Needs to be 1 Futurama, 2 Family Guy, 2 ATHF though.


:agree:


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

^^^ False

The schedule should be:

10:30/11 - Futurama, Family Guy (Mon - Thur)

11:30 - Mission Hill (Monday) Home Movies (Tues) Venture Bros (Weds) Sealab/Frisky Dingo (Thurs)

Midnight - ATHF (Mon - Thurs)

12:15 - Harvey Birdman (Mon) Robot Chicken (Tues) Assy McGee (Weds) Squidbillies (Thurs)

12:30 - Fullmetal Alchemist (Mon - Thurs)

1:00 - Paranoia Agent (Mon - Thurs)

1:30 - s-CRY-ed (Mon - Thurs)

:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, there shouldn't be any anime until 1:00


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

It's people like you that make Saturdays a failure for AS's ratings!!!

But to be truthful...I can't blame people who don't dig anime. A lot of it's borderline retarded.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching COTC XIII


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't know if I live with the different shows each day. I normally don't watch until the 2 o clock showing anyway and I'm asleep by the end of Family Guy so falling asleep to a different show each night would be weird. I'm a continuity person, which explains nothing about me liking wrestling.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Well, you'd be zonked out before they aired...so it wouldn't effect you anyway. (Actually...no you wouldn't...so nevermind this sentence)

Over the fall/winter they had a schedule like the one I just posted though. At first I didn't like it, as I was used to the previous schedule. But adding variety and letting other shows get some air time appealed to me after awhile. There's only so much time they can play with, and there's far too many shows in their repitore to get even half of'em on it.

Why they don't make it a complete week and use Fridays as a day to toss all the forgotten shows on beats me...but that might change in the coming months. (Coulda sworn I saw a bump mentioning Fridays getting added. But it's Adult Swim...they like to fuck with people like me.)


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Tonight I'll watch ATHF then porn. Hotel Erotica


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Tonight will be like most nights. I'll watch porn while watching adult swim.

I multi-task.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I AM SlaM said:


> Well, you'd be zonked out before they aired...so it wouldn't effect you anyway. (Actually...no you wouldn't...so nevermind this sentence)
> 
> Over the fall/winter they had a schedule like the one I just posted though. At first I didn't like it, as I was used to the previous schedule. But adding variety and letting other shows get some air time appealed to me after awhile. There's only so much time they can play with, and there's far too many shows in their repitore to get even half of'em on it.
> 
> Why they don't make it a complete week and use Fridays as a day to toss all the forgotten shows on beats me...but that might change in the coming months. (Coulda sworn I saw a bump mentioning Fridays getting added. But it's Adult Swim...they like to fuck with people like me.)


Yeah, sometimes I make it to ATHF but never much farther after that. 

I wouldn't mind them switching it up bit. I feel like I've seen every Futurama episode 20 times now and I never watched it previously to the Adult Swim airings.

I remember when they said they were going to show the ATHF movie. My friends were freaking out and they were pissed when it was shown in a little box with no sound. Why they believed that the movie would be shown on free TV (on April 1st no less) is beyond me but it was funny to see them all pissed off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wouldn't mind them switching it up bit. I feel like I've seen every Futurama episode 20 times now and I never watched it previously to the Adult Swim airings.


Yeah, they should change it up sometime soon. 

As long as they don't replace it with something like 'American Dad'. I hate that show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The only show I watch on Adult Swim is Family Guy. Maybe Futurama is I'm really bored and there's nothing else on.


Everything else is just too retarded


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Yeah, they should change it up sometime soon.
> 
> As long as they don't replace it with something like 'American Dad'. I hate that show.


I didn't like it at first since it came off as a watered down Family Guy (the correlation of characters is pretty obvious) but over time it's actually been better than Family Guy to me. Hell, I'd say it's been the best show on the Sunday Fox line up since Family Guy is hit or miss and Simpsons has been meh for awhile now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I could never get into it. Yeah, I did see it as a watered down Family Guy, but I still don't find it funny.

Family Guy has been hit or miss lately, and the rest of the Sunday line up is atrocious at times. I haven't watched The Simpsons in years, it hasn't been good since Groening left, IMO.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The Red Scare will be on Friday's show. If you saw Fusion, then you know that they stole a bus that the OVW jobbers used to come to the PPV. Apparently, the Red Scare literally took over the bus and has made it their own home on the road. They pick up women, and randomly attack people while stopping for food and gas.


:lmao


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Funny thing about Futurama...no matter how many times you see an episode, it still seems worth watching again. But just like you AMP, I never watched an episode until I caught'em on Adult Swim. Which I think was the downfall for the show. When you get two of'em back to back, 4 nights a week, it's more appealing, as opposed to one episode once a week.

I mean, it's got Billy West. The voice of Stimpy...and countless other cartoon characters. The guy's quite possibly the best in his field. So it's no wonder it's become just as revered as Family Guy.

But it debuted at the wrong time, which ultimately killed the show off. There were far too many Simspon wannabe's hitting the air at the same time. Dilbert, Baby Blues, Duckman, Capital Critters, and the list goes on. Grown up cartoons got overkilled, and Futurama and Family Guy were caught in the crossfire.

But cartoons for adults have always been in one way or another successful, mainly because the past couple generations grew up on cartoons, so we've got a better appreciation for'em. So it's no wonder after a little downtime both Futurama and FG resurfaced and became cash-cows. 

Amd that's my make-shift history lesson for the year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4061960-post18.html


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4061960-post18.html
> 
> 
> :hb


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: I'm disgusted by the fact that DVD sales of The Marine are 2/1 compared to WM's buyrates...

No ****** should out sell the grand daddy of'em all!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4061960-post18.html
> 
> 
> :hb



Cali for mod!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Final exam was today.

It was eaaasssyyy.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree.

I also think Cali should be a mod. :hb:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just watched the womens match from Backlash. Great match for WWE standards


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I just read one review of a website that gave Spider-Man 3 two & a half stars, saying it's the worse out of the three movies. 

Probably go see it anyway by Sunday.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The series is becoming like what the Batman series was.

Too many villians per movie and lame side-plots.

I will still see it even though I probably know how it will end :shocked:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like Spiderman 1 a lot better than 2

Probably because I hate Doc. Ock


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Until Arnold gets casted, it'll never reach the level of pure shit the Batman franchise dropped to.

Thank you very much, Joel Schmuck-macher.

Oh...and if they ever...EVER, bring in Spider-girl, then the world can start worrying.

Especially if the role goes to Alicia Silverstone...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Alicia Silverstone > Kirstin Dunst *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only problem I have with Spider-man 3, from what I've seen from the trailers, is that it seems like they're trying to do too much in just one movie.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

I'll give ya that. 

The only reason she got the lead female role is because Spidey 1 came out just as her filming climax was heading south. Since the flick was as successful as it was, they probably felt they wouldn't be able to replace her in a sensable fashion.

Ah well. Atleast they didn't give the role to Lohan.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Spiderman 1 was the best. I like The Green Goblin more than Doc. Ock


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Spoiler



Venom plays a smaller role than you think, Peter has the black suit for a while until he rips it off and it attaches itself to Eddie Brock Jr., which leaves it more open to Venom being the main villan in upcoming movies rather than the main one in only this movie.



Yeah. Some sick fight scenes will be in this one though.

EDITIED.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Alicia Silverstone > Kirstin Dunst *


Well, Silverstone was involved in the biggest atrocity in comic film history.

interesting fact:

-A web site back in late '05 claimed that Kirsten Dunst (who was reported to be seemingly coked of her mind at a New York club) spilled who was going to be in spider-man 3 and who was casted to play them.

Many wrote it off at first, until Columbia pictures sent a cease and desist order.

And a few months later when the cast was being announced, the casting was exactly as the site had claimed Dunst accidently revealed.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

IMO they're both equally as good as the other. The first kinda dragged at the begining, reasonably so as they had to focus on starting out the franchise. But the way they conveyed the killing of Uncle Ben alone made the movie a masterpiece. If you didn't get teary eyed for that part the first time around, you've got no heart. Then you've got Willam Defoe...who's a badass in just about everything he's in. (The only real shit part of the movie is Macy Gray...good god! Thank god for the FF button.)

But Spidey 2...it kicked into gear pretty much straight outta the gate. And as much as I'm with everyone that can't stand Doc Ock, Alfred Molina brought something to the character/movie that no one else could've. There were also a lot of scenes that procured the movie to the same level as the first. The train scene, The bank scene (Joel McHale...c'mon now! Greatness through and through!) And the ending gives ya chills when MJ finds out Peter's Spidey.

Epic post long: Both flicks are on the same level.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

i saw it last night, It's good but i think they tried too hard. Good plot line though. The sand man was the best villain.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Master DG™ said:


> i saw it last night, It's good but i think they tried too hard. Good plot line though. The sand man was the best villain.


I'm only gonna ask one question, and if I'm wrong, don't answer with what happens...but does the symbiote come to earth via a shuttle mission manned by J. Jonah's son? Cuz as soon as I saw them introduce him in the 2nd movie, I figured that would be the way they'd bring it in.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I <3 Slam 

Master DG was that true about the pictures and rep in the pool tourney? :no:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's not symbiote in the movie.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WholeDamnShow is a moron.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Are you fucking kidding me?!?!

Lemmie guess, they refer to it as a mutated batch of oil that Saddam sent to America to bring the nation down right before he got hung...

How the fuck do they not go with the symbiote scenario? (Don't answer...I'm just bitching out loud)



Cowie said:


> I <3 Slam


<3's you too, my bossomy bovine beauty from down undah. 

Truth: (Taken from MySpace) 

Featured Books
Everybody Hurts: An Essential Guide to Emo Culture
Is “emo” a musical genre, a fashion trend, or a state of mind? Read the review and discuss this topic here on MySpace Books. 

:lmao 

Only on MySpace!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Oops, I'm sorry Slam, it isn't sentinent, it is symbiote I am really sorry!!! I get those words mixed up all the time.

:$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> WholeDamnShow is a moron.


I concur.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Exam today.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> I concur.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/339512-poetry-2.html


Look at his post and the posts following:lmao


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Evolution said:


> Oops, I'm sorry Slam, it isn't sentinent, it is symbiote I am really sorry!!! I get those words mixed up all the time.
> 
> :$


:lmao

I was gonna say...there's really no other possible way than for it to be the symbiote. But, it's Hollywood...and they've already fucked with some of the adaptations already. It wouldn't surprise me if they had done it for the suit too.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I mis-read something about it.

Can't wait to see it though, although, I reckon the black-suit looks fucking sweet. Better than his lame red and blue one.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/339512-poetry-2.html
> 
> 
> Look at his post and the posts following:lmao


OMG 

I thought it was a she. Hence the pictures and rep?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I lol'd at the plagurisim.

Truth: The Punisher controlled by Venom frigging owns.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> OMG
> 
> I thought it was a she. Hence the pictures and rep?


Who knows:lmao

_It_ PMs everybody asking for rep too


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Hasn't PM'd me yet.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Evolution said:


> I lol'd at the plagurisim.
> 
> Truth: The Punisher controlled by Venom frigging owns.


I have that issue of What If? Really hope it's not worth anything as I read it to death and it's creased to hell and back because I did so.

It's a classic though, by far.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I have it too.

I actually think it's worth a fair cop. I'm not sure exactly how much though. I wouldn't sell mine anyway 

(Mine is in the worst condition as well)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching a COTC in which Paul Roma is still in the Four Horsemen


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, most of my collection isn't in the greatest condition. I never made it a point to buy sleeves and boards to store'em in, except for a handful of the one's I have.

The first two ASM's with Carnage, SM's 1-8 (McFarlane), The Maximum Carnage series, The Maxxx, The Savage Dragon, MCP: Wolverine #1, some Wizard 1/2 issues, and a few others.

All the others I have are throw aways...atleast they were. The last time I bought a comic book was the mid 90's...so who knows what's worth what now.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I have the entire Superman/Batman series.

A limited edition Superman versus Batman (where Batman wins).

A couple of Venom comics and a few punishers and about 3 Ironman comics.

They aren't worth much, but like I said before, I wouldn't sell them


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Willing to bet you've got the Ghost Rider/Venom/Nomad comic with Venom hanging upside down in a sewer holding Ghost Rider's chain. 

Anyone who saw that snagged it for the cover alone. Quite possibly one of the best cover shots in the history of comics.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Funny you should say that, I'm actually looking for that comic at the moment. I don't think it was publicly released in Australia ///cut\\\ but I have been looking all over for it. I have seen the cover art and like you said I wanted it straight off.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Good thing I didn't do like I was gonna and find a pic of it to post up. That woulda tossed some undeserved salt in the wounds.

There's gotta be copies floating around on the net though, and probably on the cheap since it sold like hot cakes. As good as it looks, the number of copies sold dwindles the chances of it being high in value.

Good news for you though. 

EDIT: God damn...it's 15 years old now. That's depressing...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Just downloaded a Ric Flair/Ricky Morton cage match from '86


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

I like chicken.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Smackdown was alright tonight.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^^Agreed. Smackdown has been pretty consistant lately.

Truth: Going to see Spiderman 3 tomorrow with a few mates.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm off to see Spiderman 3 tonight, I'm sure I'll be left feeling disappointed.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm not going to watch Spiderman 3 at all, so I won't be dissapointed.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Spiderman 2 was a bit of a letdown IMO. The ending left a bit much to be desired. It was still alright though.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

I just posted Linkin Park's new album.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

mistermurder said:


> I just posted Linkin Park's new album.


I might download it later, thanks. Rep will be added.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/161854-rvdtito4life.html

Tell me i didn't just see that!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/161854-rvdtito4life.html
> 
> Tell me i didn't just see that!


Prolly fake.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Just booked 2 tickets to see spiderman 3


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah pretty sure it's a gimmick poster.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4055828-post1.html

lol :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hello to one and all!

Oh, and to SaMi. : "jerky jerky!" :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Jerky Jerky  How it hangin'?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Hi Jerky Jerky  How it hangin'?


i hurt my leg big time, while playing baseball...damn 

So how's things goin at the other side of the canal?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> i hurt my leg big time, while playing baseball...damn
> 
> So how's things goin at the other side of the canal?


Aww, hope your leg gets better dude. But Baseball, :no:

Things are pretty good thanks  Have work in an hour though :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Aww, hope your leg gets better dude. But Baseball, :no:
> 
> Things are pretty good thanks  Have work in an hour though :$


I think baseball's pretty cool :$

I literally jumped to this "base" (don't know the exact name) and i was in, but my leg didn't come out very good, nasty wound and such


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I think baseball's pretty cool :$
> 
> I literally jumped to this "base" (don't know the exact name) and i was in, but my leg didn't come out very good, nasty wound and such


Sounds nasty, maybe they should amputate your leg 

Truth: Bored


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Sounds nasty, maybe they should amputate your leg
> 
> Truth: Bored


Would it be cool to walk around with one leg? 

Lol, Matt, have you noticed that around this time, we're the only ones posting in T4, like every day


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Would it be cool to walk around with one leg?
> 
> Lol, Matt, have you noticed that around this time, we're the only ones posting in T4, like every day


Yeah, we are the TTT thread. This section would go into meltdown if we left 

:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Yeah, we are the TTT thread. This section would go into meltdown if we left
> 
> :side:


definitly


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Survivor Series 2002 WAS AWESOME!!1!!!11


i just watched it!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Survivor Series 2002 WAS AWESOME!!1!!!11
> 
> 
> i just watched it!


cool


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> definitly


Maybe they should rename it the Tony and Matt thread 

Truth: Watching highlights of the Chelsea/Liverpool match......again


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Maybe they should rename it the Tony and Matt thread
> 
> Truth: Watching highlights of the Chelsea/Liverpool match......again


i bet you have a huge smile on your face then 

Chelsea bastards don't deserve nothin!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> i bet you have a huge smile on your face then
> 
> Chelsea bastards don't deserve nothin!


I certainly do, seeing Jose's reaction to the winning penalty always makes me grin


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Last day of school 'til the weekend.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi John  Luckily I have finished school for the week, but have work instead :$

How you doing?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

going to take my bro to spiderman 3 soon


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Hi John  Luckily I have finished school for the week, but have work instead :$
> 
> How you doing?


Hey Matt. Noticed you ditched the TM. 

I'm doing pretty good actually, heading to school in a few but that's about it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Finally put my IVPVideos order together got 23 DVD's for $80 I love that site.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Maybe they should rename it the Tony and Matt thread
> 
> Truth: Watching highlights of the Chelsea/Liverpool match......again


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hey Matt. Noticed you ditched the TM.
> 
> I'm doing pretty good actually, heading to school in a few but that's about it.


Yeah, I think it looks better plus its easier to write without the TM 



Emperor DC said:


>


Can't help it, got it on Sky+ so I can watch it whenever


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth - Here. 

Truth - Getting pumped for the Raptors/Nets and Sabres/Rangers games tonight.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Finally put my IVPVideos order together got 23 DVD's for $80 I love that site.


What did you end up gettin Cide?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4050102-post18.html

:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : back after washin my wound (or however you say that )


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4050102-post18.html
> 
> :lmao


Seems about right.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Back on. I was off the whole day yesterday playing and then beating God Of War II.

So, how much better was the forum without me?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Back on. I was off the whole day yesterday playing and then beating God Of War II.
> 
> So, how much better was the forum without me?


Colossus and The Barbarian King fights = major ratings.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Back on. I was off the whole day yesterday playing and then beating God Of War II.
> 
> So, how much better was the forum without me?


Much.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Back on. I was off the whole day yesterday playing and then beating God Of War II.
> 
> So, how much better was the forum without me?


Your whereabouts were discussed last night in TTT, so I guess you were missed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Much.


Thanks for the feedback. 




> Colossus and The Barbarian King fights = major ratings.


Yep.

My favourite fight is Zues though. My favourite level though is actually with the giant horses. I know you don't do much in it but it's cool as fuck to see you moving on like 500 foot horses.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

The puzzles on GOW II get on my damn nerves.



xTOMx said:


> What did you end up gettin Cide?


Mostly Best Of's you should check out the new ROH in Japan Comp they just put out a lot of good shit on it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the horse level was awesome. The Atlas level was also pretty cool.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/340055-why-do-people-like-ric-flair.html#post4063031

:no:


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> The puzzles on GOW II get on my damn nerves.
> 
> 
> Mostly Best Of's you should check out the new ROH in Japan Comp they just put out a lot of good shit on it.



My ROH in Japan comp came last week first thing im watching when i go home tomorrow


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/340055-why-do-people-like-ric-flair.html#post4063031
> 
> :no:


He seems to make a lot of grade F threads doesn't he.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Platt said:


> My ROH in Japan comp came last week first thing im watching when i go home tomorrow


I haven't seen a lot of the matches on the set besides KENTA/Shima and KENTA/Dragon so I'm looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : my leg is killing me


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just put some dude in red for suggesting that The Vampire has a bad gimmick. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/340055-why-do-people-like-ric-flair.html#post4063031
> 
> :no:


Sorted him out for a week.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I haven't seen a lot of the matches on the set besides KENTA/Shima and KENTA/Dragon so I'm looking forward to getting it.


Only match i've seen is KENTA/Shima so it should be great


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Hello peoples.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Sup AMP looks like you're suggestion got approved by Admin.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> He seems to make a lot of grade F threads doesn't he.


He kicks ass.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Sup AMP looks like you're suggestion got approved by Admin.


Did it? Sweet. I'm just now heading to the staff forum.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did it? Sweet. I'm just now heading to the staff forum.


Yep it needed to be made plagiarism happens way to much on here.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't know what AMP did but if it involves fixing the plagerism problem I like it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kdrag said:


> He kicks ass.


Oh. Thats news to me.

I just put http://www.wrestlingforum.com/150042-m-warder.html into the red for spamming in ratings/challenges.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did it? Sweet. I'm just now heading to the staff forum.


First the usertitle thing now this, may be running this place before you know it


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Peter VS Sylar = Ratings


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> First the usertitle thing now this, may be running this place before you know it


Change you're sig quote The Wire > Heroes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lost is better than Heros.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So...is WholeDamShow gonna be punished now?:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Yep it needed to be made plagiarism happens way to much on here.


I replied. I didn't know I was going to be the one to write something 

Maybe I'll steal another forums plagiarism rule :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> So...is WholeDamShow gonna be punished now?:side:


_*WHO?*_


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I red rep him whenever I get a chance. I started doing it when he kept PM'ing people asking for rep. Now due to the plagerism it will continue.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Change you're sig quote The Wire > Heroes.


IMO they are on the same level. Both have great acting, both have great well progressing storylines, and both have a good amount of action. Only reason Wire isn't getting ratings as big as Heroes, Lost, or that feces Sopranos is because there are too many black people


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> First the usertitle thing now this, may be running this place before you know it


Keep feeding my ego


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> IMO they are on the same level. Both have great acting, both have great well progressing storylines, and both have a good amount of action. Only reason Wire isn't getting ratings as big as Heroes, Lost, or that feces Sopranos is because there are too many black people


And no hott jailbait.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I thought AMP was supposed to bring low ratings.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Keep feeding my ego


:flip



> And no hott jailbait.


I went downtown today and saw several posters of Bring it on Again with Hayden and some other chick. Damn hotness


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

That dude got caught stealing poetry from another site :lmao



AMPLine4Life said:


> I replied. I didn't know I was going to be the one to write something
> 
> Maybe I'll steal another forums plagiarism rule :side:


I guess just go long the lines of the other warnings types I've never done that so I don't know.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ Just put Pocket Pool on my PSP. So much better than yahoo pool.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I thought AMP was supposed to bring low ratings.


My ratings are rising faster than TNA....wait.

To Cide, that's pretty much what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> _*WHO?*_


LMAO He's _very_ known

He got caught plagiarizing in my poetry thread.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> IMO they are on the same level. Both have great acting, both have great well progressing storylines, and both have a good amount of action. Only reason Wire isn't getting ratings as big as Heroes, Lost, or that feces Sopranos is because there are too many black people


Sad but true I can't judge Hereos considering I stopped watching after the first couple of episodes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LMAO He's _very_ known
> 
> He got caught plagiarizing in my poetry thread.


Not to mention he PMs people asking for rep (or just reps people and begs them to rep back).


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Sad but true I can't judge Hereos considering I stopped watching after the first couple of episodes.


Yea it started off really slow but got better over time. Wire on the other hand starts strong, continued strong, and ends each season strong


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Not to mention he PMs people asking for rep (or just reps people and begs them to rep back).


oh yea. His convos with Spartan were pretty sad. And then he denied that people accused him of stealing. How can you deny something when the posts are right in front of your face.:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Yea it started off really slow but got better over time. Wire on the other hand starts strong, continued strong, and ends each season strong


So wouldn't that make Wire better?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> oh yea. His convos with Spartan were pretty sad. And then he denied that people accused him of stealing. How can you deny something when the posts are right in front of your face.:no:


I can't explain his logic or rational for denying it. I can't imagine anyone can.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I can't explain it but I red rep him because of it. He PM'd me yesterday asking why I keep red repping him but I didn't respond.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> I can't explain it but I red rep him because of it. He PM'd me yesterday asking why I keep red repping him but I didn't respond.


I hope he pms me soon asking why I red rep him. That can be fully and easily explained.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah I could have easily explained it but I just didn't feel like it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm upto episode 17 of Heros and although I'm enjoying it, still not as good as Lost.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So wouldn't that make Wire better?


Still the same in my eyes, Wire starts strong and stays strong. Heores starts slow, gets strong, then ends very very strong


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Still the same in my eyes, Wire starts strong and stays strong. Heores starts slow, gets strong, then ends very very strong


Meh, I don't watch either.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have never watched The Wire but I love Heroes.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I'm upto episode 17 of Heros and although I'm enjoying it, still not as good as Lost.


I saw a few episodes of Lost but because there were in the middle of the series I was lost. I try to start at the beginning of a series, only show I didn't do that with was Smallville. Started watching that show at the beginning of the 5th season

truth: was at a comic shop downtown to get the new punisher max novels and saw a magazine with "Heroes vs Lost" on the cover


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> I have never watched The Wire but I love Heroes.


The Wire is greatness I wish more people watched it like they do The Sopranos.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> The Wire is greatness I wish more people watched it like they do The Sopranos.


Again, too many *******. Sopranos is Wire Lite IMO,, no Sopranos is Shield Lite. Haven't watched the shield since the second season but i know its far better than the overrated Italians


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Again, too many *******. Sopranos is Wire Lite IMO,, no Sopranos is Shield Lite. Haven't watched the shield since the second season but i know its far better than the overrated Italians


I really need to pick up the Shield on DVD Max is always saying out great it is.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I really need to pick up the Shield on DVD Max is always saying out great it is.


I have the first season on DVD, great shit. The second season starts off very good but gets boring. i tried to get back in it but Spike kept messing up the lineup


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The Sopranos is terrible. I also despise CSI and don't get why so many people watch it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: The Sopranos is terrible. I also despise CSI and don't get why so many people watch it.


CSI is meh. SpikeTV over plays the shit out of it though.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I have the first season on DVD, great shit. The second season starts off very good but gets boring. i tried to get back in it but Spike kept messing up the lineup


Yea I know I tried to watch it on Spike TV as well before the new season started.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> CSI is meh. SpikeTV over plays the shit out of it though.


If it wasn't for UFC, Spike would be a shit network


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> If it wasn't for TNA, Spike would be a shit network


QFT


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> QFT


Hahahahahah



No


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

From what I've heard though, Spike is really over playing UFC, it's getting so many hours a week that it'll only hurt the company.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> From what I've heard though, Spike is really over playing UFC, it's getting so many hours a week that it'll only hurt the company.


That is true. They're over-saturating the product right now and that's what's killing wrestling as well.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

UFC is suppose to have a program on HBO as well right?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> UFC is suppose to have a program on HBO as well right?


I think the deal is already signed. 

Wire, Rome, great documentaries,OZ, Real Time, now some UFC. HBO is the best network on the planet


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The Standing No-Powerdrop > The Running Powerslam


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^Thats probably where the shoulder problems started


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

back and my leg still fucking hurts


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> UFC is suppose to have a program on HBO as well right?


It's iffy. First they had a deal, then they didn't, then they did, latest word is that they don't. So who really knows right now. 



> -Mirko Cro Cop: $350,000 (2nd fight in UFC after 24 fights in Pride; lost to Gabriel Gonzaga)
> 
> -Gabriel Gonzaga: $60,000 (4th fight in UFC; defeated Mirko Cro Cop)


How much does that suck for Gabriel?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> The Standing No-Powerdrop > The Running Powerslam


Psssh, that's just a Spike Powerslam.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth - Someone should make an MNMTeamonscene (or whatever it is) rant. I would but I'm sure someone can do a much better job.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth - Someone should make an MNMTeamonscene (or whatever it is) rant. I would but I'm sure someone can do a much better job.


Nah, ranting on people like that only makes them more obnoxious.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth - Someone should make an MNMTeamonscene (or whatever it is) rant. I would but I'm sure someone can do a much better job.


Why? He's a gimmick poster who loves attention. That would just be giving him what he wants.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

MMA is starting to show up everywhere they have UFC on Spike and possibly HBO, Pride on FSN and the small companys like Bodog and IFL on network TV stations.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why? He's a gimmick poster who loves attention. That would just be giving him what he wants.


It got CanadianWWEFan banned. Hopefully this will do the same.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I doubt it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Shark Boy speaks on TNA Today, and he's got a Stone Cold gimmick LMAO


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> It got CanadianWWEFan banned. Hopefully this will do the same.


FagBoy got himself banned, not because someone made a rant on him.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek said:


> I doubt it.


Hey guess who got the two new Punisher Max graphic Novels this morning


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Derek said:


> I doubt it.


Wishful thinking I guess.



AMPLine4Life said:


> FagBoy got himself banned, not because someone made a rant on him.


He got banned in the rant. But yeah, like I said, wishful thinking.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> Shark Boy speaks on TNA Today, and he's got a Stone Cold gimmick LMAO


It's not a gimmick. That's really Steve Austin :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Hey guess who got the two new Punisher Max graphic Novels this morning


Very Nice.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek said:


> Very Nice.


I went in the comic shop to buy a leather superman wallet and just came by them


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I went in the comic shop to buy a leather superman wallet and just came by them


Cool. I actually haven't been to a comic shop in a few months. Very little what is being produced right now appeals to me, so I usually just get stuff I can find at any book store. I like to get Graphic Novels of stuff from about 2-6 years ago (that's when the writing was really amazing) or any of the really good ones from the 80's.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I went in the comic shop to buy a leather superman wallet and just came by them


They sell Shawn Michaels wallets at comic book shops?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: MNMItTeamOnScene defending Melina is hilarious.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/162375-wooooooooooooooooo.html
Nice.

MNMTeamonscene is funny to me. Sometimes he makes me wish his favorite wrestlers got released just to see his reaction.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They sell Shawn Michaels wallets at comic book shops?


No, I did see a ton of Cena wallets though


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/162375-wooooooooooooooooo.html
> Nice.
> 
> MNMTeamonscene is funny to me. Sometimes he makes me wish his favorite wrestlers got released just to see his reaction.


Supposedly MNMTeamonscene is a girl.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/162375-wooooooooooooooooo.html
> Nice.


Best username ever?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Khali's pimpin'

http://img146.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=42312_khali_122_1172lo.jpg

:lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

MNMItTeamOnScene thinks Mercury getting his face busted open makes that ladder match one of the bloodiest in recent times.....

And she also claims she cried for a week because of it.....


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I just started that Last FM thing, seems pretty cool. Although I have no recent tracks for some reason...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Best username by far Terrell.


Derek said:


> Supposedly MNMTeamonscene is a girl.


Oh. Well that might explain alot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Khali's pimpin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn right he is.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> Supposedly MNMTeamonscene is a girl.


Lies I think he quickly made that up after someone questioned his manhood.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Lies I think he quickly made that up after someone questioned his manhood.


That's why I said supposedly.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Listening to Swing Life Away - Rise Against.

I love this song so much, my favourite song ever by far.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

:no: at TNA getting lazy with they're gimmicks.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

new avatar :side:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I like.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:agree:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Am I loud and clear, or am I breaking up?
Am I still your charm, or am I just bad luck?
Are we getting closer, or are we just getting more lost?

I'll show you mine if you show me yours first
Let's compare scars, I'll tell you whose is worse
Let's unwrite these pages and replace them with our own words

We live on front porches and swing life away,
We get by just fine here on minimum wage
If love is a labor I'll slave till the end,
I won't cross these streets until you hold my hand

I've been here so long, I think that it's time to move
The winter's so cold, summer's over too soon
Let's pack our bags and settle down where palm trees grow

I've got some friends, some that I hardly know
But we've had some times, I wouldn't trade for the world
We chase these days down with talks of the places that we will go

We live on front porches and swing life away,
We get by just fine here on minimum wage
If love is a labor I'll slave till the end,
I won't cross these streets until you hold my hand....until you hold my hand

I'll show you mine if you show me yours first
Let's compare scars, I'll tell you whose is worse
Let's unwrite these pages and replace them with our own words

We live on front porches and swing life away,
We get by just fine here on minimum wage
If love is a labor I'll slave till the end,
I won't cross these streets until you hold my hand

Swing life away
Swing life away
Swing life away
Swing life away...


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - So tempted to reply to the claim that Melina got her face fixed so that it looks good with this image showing that whoever did the work did a bad job:
http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/871/melinughtd1.jpg


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

lolol.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> new avatar :side:


I'll rock that :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I'll rock that :agree:


You're gif is sweet.

Spoils the show for me a bit though, cause in Belgium, we're only at season one :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: In a foul mood. I think I'll job everyone :side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I'll rock that :agree:


:agree: 








:yum:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: In a foul mood. I think I'll job everyone :side:


Cheer up buttercup


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

nicee.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jesus tittifucking christ, Tom, that picture made my day :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: In a foul mood. I think I'll job everyone :side:


:shocked: 

Oh ya, PM coming your way:side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ New gif.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cheer up buttercup



Your wish is my...10 pints.



> Oh ya, PM coming your way


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Jesus tittifucking christ, Tom, that picture made my day :agree:


:agree: Mine too, well the other day when i found it. :side:



MrMonty said:


> Truth: In a foul mood. I think I'll job everyone :side:


pub?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm off to see Spiderman tonight, the 11:15pm showing. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya, hope your better Monty.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; gona get REAAAAAAAAAAAALLLY pissed tonight :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : i wanna see Spiderman too, but unfortunately, i have to wait


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Tom thats one hot pic but Masumi Max is hotter, Mac and Bumble sent me some new pics of her this morning


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: I went to see Spiderman last night, except halfway through the movie the power went out and the theater got closed, it fucking sucked.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

EGame said:


> Truth: I went to see Spiderman last night, except halfway through the movie the power went out and the theater got closed, it fucking sucked.


bummer


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Damn Guyan/un (I can never remember) that sucks.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Tom thats one hot pic but Masumi Max is hotter, Mac and Bumble sent me some new pics of her this morning


Id sent ya a PM, but im just on my way out. If i remember ill send it tomorrow


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> bummer





Joe said:


> Damn Guyan/un (I can never remember) that sucks.


Guyan 

And yeah it was shitty, I mean we went to the 12:00 midnight show, and were one of the first in line and everything. I wasn't happy at all.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Sucks.

Dead! - My Chemical Romance is actually a really good song. Ray Toro is a good guitarist.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Right im out.
Laters.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Craving some Chick-Fil-A for a late lunch, but kinda don't wanna make the cross-town drive to go get it....


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnSo0Qa_cA0

:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Sucks.
> 
> Dead! - My Chemical Romance is actually a really good song. Ray Toro is a good guitarist.


no offence, but my chemical romance are wankers 

edit : later, Tom


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Mark Cuban looks pissed :lmao


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

LOLOL.

Dude, I'm like the biggest My Chemical Romance hater of all time, I give their fans so much shit it's unbelievable, I went to a gig just to throw a bottle at Gerard Way's face.

But Dead! is a good song.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> LOLOL.
> 
> Dude, I'm like the biggest My Chemical Romance hater of all time, I give their fans so much shit it's unbelievable, I went to a gig just to throw a bottle at Gerard Way's face.
> 
> But Dead! is a good song.


whatever, good song or not, they suck gorilla balls


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Mark Cuban looks pissed :lmao


The look on his face makes he think he's thinking "I am 4.5 seconds away from slapping this ***** across the face"


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Mark Cuban looks pissed :lmao


I love it. Serves him right for thinking he could win in the playoffs without Steve Nash.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> whatever, good song or not, they suck gorilla balls


Never said they didn't

Btw, I checked out those bands you guys recommended for me last night, loving them.

Thanks.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Never said they didn't
> 
> Btw, I checked out those bands you guys recommended for me last night, loving them.
> 
> Thanks.


Tony's guarantee : Good music


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> The look on his face makes he think he's thinking "I am 4.5 seconds away from slapping this ***** across the face"


I could actually see him doing that shit Cuban is hot headed. 



> I love it. Serves him right for thinking he could win in the playoffs without Steve Nash.


Dirk = Donovan McNabb he doesn't show up in big games.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Mark Cuban looks pissed :lmao


The NBA Playoffs suck without Cuban and Shaq.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NBA sucks, I haven't bothered with it in years.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMP you're a Heat fan?

Truth - The NFL > the NBA


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Very true.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : I'm a Celtics fan :$


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I'm a Lakers fan.

With them & Kobe being out, I couldn't give a crap about the Playoffs now.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

The Football Championship play-offs is the only thing I care about sports wise at the moment.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> AMP you're a Heat fan?
> 
> Truth - The NFL > the NBA


Not at all. I really could care less about the NBA until the Playoffs and then I pull for the Suns because I mark for Nash. 

It's just that Shaq and Cube have awesome personalities.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have to work on my promo so I can finish it before Szumi needs it.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I have to work on my promo so I can finish it before Szumi needs it.


Plaugerise it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I may download some UFC on my 360. They got Liddell/Couture


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No I think I will pass on that.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Plaugerise it.




truth : burning your leg ain't fun


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

It's a friday night and I'm doing fuck all.

Not cool.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> It's a friday night and I'm doing fuck all.
> 
> Not cool.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : burning your leg ain't fun


I concur. Acidic sperm is a bitch.

Truth: It is indescribably easier to contest an argument than it is to make an argument.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Regarding Shelton Benjamin.....:


MNMItTeamOnScene said:


> *I was thinking maybe giving him a Fresh Prince gimmick, or even Carlton,* sort of like something different than Cryme Tyme. What do you thinK?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I'm living the American Dream :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ave-titles-if-little-kids-dont-look-here.html


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> *I concur. Acidic sperm is a bitch.*
> 
> Truth: It is indescribably easier to contest an argument than it is to make an argument.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/340086-who-would-have-titles-if-little-kids-dont-look-here.html


You see the people in my sig? They'd be the champions


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Regarding Shelton Benjamin.....:
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Carlton on Raw would actually make me start watching wrestling again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> You see the people in my sig? They'd be the champions


fo sho.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I have forgotten MrMonty's name...again, he's told me like 5 times already


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Just got back from watching Spiderman 3. What a film


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - Just got back from watching Spiderman 3. What a film


for fuck's sake no spoilers



























please


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Regarding Shelton Benjamin.....:
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Benjamin dancing to Tom Jones = ratings


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/156932-youcantseeyou.html

This is a unique username. Certainly get you thinking...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/156932-youcantseeyou.html
> 
> This is a unique username. Certainly get you thinking...


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Jerichoholic said:


> for fuck's sake no spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wont do that unless someone asks for them


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


>


I'm not sure what he is trying to get at.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Spoilers please


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Spoilers please


*USE SPOILER TAGS*


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ill pm you them. Just tell me what part you want to know about. The final battle?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

ok im off ill tell you about it later.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm really getting into UFC


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well I'll be seeing it in a few hours, then you can post all the spoilers you want.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I am the original Dave.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll be seeing Spidey 3 in about a week or so :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I am the original Dave.


Your name's Dave, ah i'll try to remember this time :$

Edit : i made a fool of myself


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I am the original Dave.


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That is very good Brye. UFC is an awesome thing to watch.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

lolol, I dont want spoilers, I was joking to annoy you


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

IT's understandable forgetting my name. Many people get caught up in my awesomeness, and it's hard to believe such a godly man can even have a human name worthy of the bearer.

Fortunately, I do.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> lolol, I dont want spoilers, I was joking to annoy you


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> IT's understandable forgetting my name. Many people get caught up in my awesomeness, and it's hard to believe such a godly man can even have a human name worthy of the bearer.
> 
> Fortunately, I do.


Well said...um..what was it...er...Ken?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I could make Ken work.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Really tempted to buy the 3 disc Foley set


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

really tempted to request a new banner


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Really tempted to buy the 3 disc Foley set


I'm buying it as I never got the 2-disk version. _Go me!_


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> really tempted to request a new banner


Doing well keeping your usertitle the same :agree:, I dont think you will be ever changing it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

POD said:


> Doing well keeping your usertitle the same :agree:, I dont think you will be ever changing it.


September 2007, my good friend, wait and see


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm buying it as I never got the 2-disk version. _Go me!_


Same :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Same :sad:


That should be a happy face, like this:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: just finished my new Storm gfx. I like the way it cmae out. :agree:

sup guys....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> That should be a happy face, like this:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> September 2007, my good friend, wait and see


How do you know :shocked: .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>



Yeah that's the spirit!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I got the two disc version, so I'm probably not going to get the three disc version.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Truth: just finished my new Storm gfx. I like the way it cmae out. :agree:
> 
> sup guys....


Sick GFX .


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

POD said:


> How do you know :shocked: .


My Jericho-sense is tingling way in advance


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> I got the two disc version, so I'm probably not going to get the three disc version.


Sucks for you, maybe, I dunno.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> I got the *two disc version*, so I'm probably not going to get the three disc version.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Sucks for you, maybe, I dunno.


The only match on the new disc I haven't seen is the one with Orton, and I can find it here easily.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> My Jericho-sense is tingling way in advance


I hope its right for you .


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

POD said:


> Sick GFX .


thanks, it took me like 3hrs to finish.


Truth: about to make a turkey sandwich for lunch. :yum:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> The only mach on the new disc I haven't seen is the one with Orton, and I can find it here easily.


It's awesome.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Because of the failure that is "The Condemmed," the WWE is looking at moving into the direct-to-video market, saying that market is "the next focus" for them.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

POD said:


> I hope its right for you .


The Jericho-sense is always right.

I hope to god if he comes back before Octobre, it's on Smackdown, that way i can see him live in Belgium 

It won't happen though


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- finished reading "The Hardcore Diaries" last night. Definitely the weakest of all his autobios. 

The book switches between him recalling what he was doing between him leaving the WWF in 2001 and signing with them again back in '05. Most of that part of the book is him talking about his family and the charity work that he does.

The part that is like a diary are the weeks leading up to the tag match at ONS. The match wasn't being built up exactly like he wanted it to, and so he starts shitting on the match before it happens.

But, it had some interesting parts, such as some of the backstage politics that go on backstage. Overall, it was a good read though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Why the fuck am I arguing with rocky64? Somebody help me out here.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why the fuck am I arguing with rocky64? Somebody help me out here.


where?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why the fuck am I arguing with rocky64? Somebody help me out here.


Link.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've only read a 100 odd pages of "The Hardcore Diaries" and well I don't really have much of an urge to continue reading it....


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Oh, it's TNA, i ain't touching that :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total-nonstop-action-wrestling/339766-dixie-carter-sit-down-interview-friday.html

And don't think I'm asking for help in a "I can't win, please help me" kind of way because once you read the posts, you'll see he's a moron. I was asking for help in a "stop me from wasting my time" kind of way.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I helped you out AMP.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Slick is great.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4063966-post31.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I will not discuss TNA


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Slick is great.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4063966-post31.html


Wow, first time i've seen the Slickster get mad like that 

He's right though


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I helped you out AMP.


Yeah, thanks


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Slick is great.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4063966-post31.html


My gawd he tore nolo king into pieces with that post.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I've only read a 100 odd pages of "The Hardcore Diaries" and well I don't really have much of an urge to continue reading it....


If you didn't get to the parts where he's getting closer to the tag match, then you're probably better off.

He was unhappy with how Funk and Dreamer were brought out of nowhere, and they didn't do anything to show the newer fans who they were and the past they had in ECW. He said most new fans that hadn't heard of them wouldn't see them as anything more than some old crazy guy and a younger guy with love handles.

His original plan to try to get Funk over as a real threat before ONS was to have him do some sort of 'Kiss my ass club' segment where Terry would bit Vince's ass. It was dumb, and I'm glad they didn't listen to Foley that time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Slick is great.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4063966-post31.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

Slick is my e-hero


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Flair's got some skin on his blood.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I have a banner request, children  :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


>


HE'S HARDCORE! HE'S HARDCORE!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


November to Remember 94.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> November to Remember 94.


That was where Benoit broke Sabu's neck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I found the most hilarious ECW forum filled with some of the biggest marks I've ever seen.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> That was where Benoit broke Sabu's neck.


And the crippler was born


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cvgHCtjXbAI


I have that on DVD:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I found the most hilarious ECW forum filled with some of the biggest marks I've ever seen.


This one?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> This one?


No it's like ten times worse.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

GANSO BOMB!!!!!!!!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just got mania volume 2 and volume 3 in the mail today watching mania 10 now one of my fav manias.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Just got mania volume 2 and volume 3 in the mail today watching mania 10 now one of my fav manias.


Hey, Frankie, what up?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Just got mania volume 2 and volume 3 in the mail today watching mania 10 now one of my fav manias.


One of mine too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

19 is my favorite Wrestlemania


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> No it's like ten times worse.


Wow, those people suck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wow, those people suck.


Nothing more awesome then worshiping The Sandman.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Nothing more awesome then worshiping The Sandman.


:lmao


He's my favorite drunkard wrestler


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> He's my favorite drunkard wrestler


Nah, he's not even top 3.

1. Austin
2. Scott Hall
3. Jake Roberts


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ECW had good production values


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've concluded that Jake Roberts is garbage and I hate him.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=cvgHCtjXbAI
> 
> 
> I have that on DVD:lmao:lmao


Thats hilarity


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Nah, he's not even top 3.
> 
> 1. Austin
> 2. Scott Hall
> 3. Jake Roberts


I was joking. I probably wouldn't put Sandman in the top 10.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I've concluded that Jake Roberts is garbage and I hate him.


LOL, great timing


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I've concluded that Jake Roberts is garbage and I hate him.


He was awesome back in the day.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Nothing more awesome then worshiping The Sandman.


Dude, he can do a russian leg sweep though.

Still no denying that his entrance is the fuckin shit. Sucks that that's the best part about him.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I didn't even enjoy Sandman's entrance.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth. New sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dude, he can do a russian leg sweep though.
> 
> Still no denying that his entrance is the fuckin shit. Sucks that that's the best part about him.


Nah, not anymore. He doesn't have his music.


Plus he never had Michael Buffer introduce him. That drops him down like 50 slots.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nah, he's not even top 3.
> 
> 1. Austin
> 2. Scott Hall
> 3. Jake Roberts


Monty Hayes :agree:

Truth: Austin cant be at the top of any drunkard wrestlers list because his being drunk on screen was intentional, where as Hall and Roberts were not.

Truth: Funnily enough, Tom was going to be Scott Hall in WWF, but he was needed for the outsiders gimmick, so Jake Roberts was chosen. So in essence, I guess I have already agreed with numbers 2 and 3...in that order.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Nah, not anymore. He doesn't have his music.
> 
> 
> Plus he never had Michael Buffer introduce him. That drops him down like 50 slots.


Hardcore Hak > Sandman


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Khali drinking a beer with Austin = ratings :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Monty Hayes :agree:
> 
> Truth: Austin cant be at the top of any drunkard wrestlers list because his being drunk on screen was intentional, where as Hall and Roberts were not.
> 
> Truth: Funnily enough, Tom was going to be Scott Hall in WWF, but he was needed for the *outsiders gimmick*, so Jake Roberts was chosen. So in essence, I guess I have already agreed with numbers 2 and 3...in that order.


Whoever plays those guys should get a push :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Monty Hayes :agree:
> 
> Truth: Austin cant be at the top of any drunkard wrestlers list because his being drunk on screen was intentional, where as Hall and Roberts were not.
> 
> Truth: Funnily enough, Tom was going to be Scott Hall in WWF, but he was needed for the outsiders gimmick, so Jake Roberts was chosen. So in essence, I guess I have already agreed with numbers 2 and 3...in that order.


True, although the lines are blurred. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson were huge alcoholics back in the day and they both had to go to rehab but it wasn't as publicized as Hall or Jake.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: It shocks me that I forgot to mention Andre in terms of drunkards.

Edit: I wasn't aware about Arn


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Khali drinking a beer with Austin = ratings :agree:


Khali getting a Stunner would probably be the funniest thing ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Edit: I wasn't aware about Arn


That's why Flair and Arn were so pissed when the nWo made fun of his drinking problem.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Khali getting a Stunner would probably be the funniest thing ever.


:lmao

Austin gettin a stunner from Khali = greatness :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: It shocks me that I forgot to mention Andre in terms of drunkards.
> 
> Edit: I wasn't aware about Arn


How could you not be aware of Arn? He's a top contender in many things, including drinking.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> Khali getting a Stunner would probably be the funniest thing ever.


I'd like to see him feud with HBK, and nip up at the same time as HBK. Also, I'd like to see him perform the turnbuckle spot. Also, I'd like to see him perform a flying elbow off the top.

Truth: I'd pretty much like to see Khali wrestle a match using HBK's entire repertoire.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4064244-post2365.html


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4064244-post2365.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4064244-post2365.html


Remember when he described himself as a male with a six pack or something like that?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

This thread has gotten repeative.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Hey, Frankie, what up?


Hi  how are you?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Hi  how are you?


i'm good, apart from my leg being burnt, you?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rvdtito4life is online.

I hope the gimmick lasts.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How could you not be aware of Arn? He's a top contender in many things, including drinking.


My horsemen knowledge is pretty pathetic. As is my entire WCW knowledge to be honest. We never got it over here, and there is only so much research you can be bothered to do on such an unentertaining program.

My knowledge mainly consists of what happened on screen in the later days. Backstage knowledge...zip.

Truth: KIF needs a gimmick change.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> My horsemen knowledge is pretty pathetic. As is my entire WCW knowledge to be honest. We never got it over here, and there is only so much research you can be bothered to do on such an unentertaining program.
> 
> My knowledge mainly consists of what happened on screen in the later days. Backstage knowledge...zip.


Well it was on Channel 5 and Bravo. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> i'm good, apart from my leg being burnt, you?


I'm doing good just a little tired. I love this wrestlemania set.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Remember when he described himself as a male with a six pack or something like that?


Nah:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Well it was on Channel 5 and Bravo. :side:


Bravo I've had on my tv since 2005 

Channel 5 I still dont have.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> My horsemen knowledge is pretty pathetic. As is my entire WCW knowledge to be honest. We never got it over here, and there is only so much research you can be bothered to do on such an unentertaining program.
> 
> My knowledge mainly consists of what happened on screen in the later days. Backstage knowledge...zip.
> 
> Truth: KIF needs a gimmick change.


What kind of gimmick? Being a regular poster is not entertaining enough for you?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> What kind of gimmick? Being a regular poster is not entertaining enough for you?


I rarely see you post "regularly".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Bravo I've had on my tv since 2005
> 
> Channel 5 I still dont have.


Why don't you have Channel 5?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why don't you have Channel 5?


We dont get it  

Maybe it's on Sky tv, but I have NTL


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Crazy shit.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I rarely see you post "regularly".


Well I do post daily, but this thread has gotten vastly boring as of late. It's like the same shit over and over.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Damn, they are building up Mr. Kennedy to be a weak future champion.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Damn, they are building up Mr. Kennedy to be a weak future champion.


This better not be any kind of SmackDown! spoiler.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Well I do post daily, but this thread has gotten vastly boring as of late. It's like the same shit over and over.


I wasn't refering to this thread. Possibly you are a frequenter of the wrestling sections, of which I would most likely not be aware.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

KIF is a very discrete regular poster.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I wasn't refering to this thread. Possibly you are a frequenter of the wrestling sections, of which I would most likely not be aware.


Well I'm still here. So was this gimmick towards me posting in general or that BTB that I haven't ready since the first show?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Well I'm still here. So was this gimmick towards me posting in general or that BTB that I haven't ready since the first show?


Actually, it was neither. It was a comment meant in jest at how you are possibly the driest person on the whole board.

Fortunately, you responded in kind.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Actually, it was neither. It was a comment meant in jest at how you are possibly the driest person on the whole board.
> 
> Fortunately, you responded in kind.


I could be less dry, but that would take time out of my day.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

So is WWF over or what?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL at MNM posting pics in the Member Pic Thread. I don't believe it for a sec. :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

EGame said:


> LOL at MNM posting pics in the Member Pic Thread. I don't believe it for a sec. :side:


Me neither, he posted two hot pictures though


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I could be less dry, but that would take time out of my day.


Touche. Continue.



> So is WWF over or what?


Why would it be over?  

Truth: Off to do some damage to my internal organs. Later.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Touche. Continue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alkihol doing damage? NAAAAH, it's just a myth


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...g-performer-all-time-hbk-angle-bret-hart.html

The amount of people that voted for Flair is quite frankly depressing.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Truth- He might be a rejoiner. Everyone knows a picture with tits involved draws rep. We also know he wants more green rep. It is not exactly a coincidence.

Another truth- Watching Smackdown!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Touche. Continue.


Ehh... I'll just pretend I'm Roderick Strong.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Me neither, he posted two hot pictures though


It's not *him*, he's just pulling a JKA.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...g-performer-all-time-hbk-angle-bret-hart.html
> 
> The amount of people that voted for Flair is quite frankly depressing.


I voted Benoit 

Edit : I know, Guyan, i'm just saying he posted two pictures of a hot chick


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...g-performer-all-time-hbk-angle-bret-hart.html
> 
> The amount of people that voted for Flair is quite frankly depressing.


:no: 

Taker has more votes. :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TNA rating = .95

:lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

In that thread I was going to vote for Flair, but I was disgusted that Malenko was left off the list so I didn't vote.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Watching WCW Great American Bash 2000. It's a great PPV :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I voted for Flair.


Any other vote is wrong


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> TNA rating = .95
> 
> :lmao


It was that damn basketball game man.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I voted for flair.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Angle and Christian should return to WWE :agree: The shithole that is TNA seems so unbarable(sp?)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It was that damn basketball game man.


I also think that combat sports fans may be saving their viewing time for the boxing match.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: New sig/avy/usertitle combo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I also think that combat sports fans may be saving their viewing time for the boxing match.


It was also the end of college for some, those kids could have been out drinking.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Special features for the WM 23 DVD:



> Special Features:
> 
> Promos
> Ford Field announced as site of WrestleMania 23
> ...


Meh.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: New sig/avy/usertitle combo.


Avatar is the polar opposite of new.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I will still buy it.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Avatar is the polar opposite of new.


huh?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

No Extreme Rules ECW match


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It was also the end of college for some, those kids could have been out drinking.


It was also World Press Freedom Day, that takes a huge chunk out of the ratings.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

People finding excuses for TNA not doing so well, but not stating the obvious that show probably sucked is horrible.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No HBK/Cena II = not a single rating.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Btw it's all that plus the HOF ceremony obviously.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That would be on the Backlash DVD if they would put it on a PPV DVD at all anyway.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Working a 56 hour week = Fun


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - As long as Backlash has the HBK/Cena II I'll be happy


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I highly doubt they're going to put Cena/Micheals II on the Backlash DVD either, to be honest.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I was kind of hoping the HBK/Edge street fight would be on there.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> No Extreme Rules ECW match


Yeah, that should have been included. Biggest exclusion of all to me considering Cena/Michaels 2 will probably be on the Backlash DVD.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

In my opinion Gregory Helms is online way too much for being a WWE superstar.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The Lead In
> *Stone Cold announced as Special Guest Referee - RAW - March 5th 2007*
> No Way Out Rematch - RAW - March 26th 2007


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They'll save it for Cena's DVD later this year. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> In my opinion Gregory Helms is online way too much for being a WWE superstar.


Being on the road 300 days a year gives you a lot of free time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


His promo on ECW should have been included as well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> They'll save it for Cena's DVD later this year. :no:


A Cena loss on his DVD? Eh, I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Every loss to me is the best of John Cena


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> His promo on ECW should have been included as well.


Nah

His one with JBL on Smackdown was better. That one with Coach was great as well


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Cena has a Best of DVD coming out this year? seems like WWE is making of ton of them this year I can't wait for the Ladder match one.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Triple H needs another DVD set his other one doesn't do him any justice.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Rey is supposed to have one to :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah
> 
> His one with JBL on Smackdown was better. That one with Coach was great as well


Who cares if there were better promos. IT'S AUSTIN!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Triple H needs another DVD set his other one doesn't do him any justice.


Jerk


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Rey is supposed to have one to :no:


Rey's could be sick if they go over his career in ECW and WCW as well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Rey is supposed to have one to :no:


He just had one not too long ago. Lame.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who cares if there were better promos. IT'S AUSTIN!


I like that logic


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Jerk


You get me some expensive editing equipment and I'll gladly make you that Kane DVD.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I cant wait to get the Mr. Perfect DVD.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> You get me some expensive editing equipment and I'll gladly make you that Kane DVD.


No chance hotdog.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Most Powerful Families of Wrestling DVD looks good as well


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm looking forward to the Cena DVD... I've been looking for the Stratusfaction DVD... *I know I can find it online but I don't wanna buy anything online**


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just ate dinner


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Kerry Von Erich = Overrated in-ring performer


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: They should let the fans decide what superstars get DVD's.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sucks that most of the Von Erich's killed themselves or something like that.:sad:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* You have to coke up to come down


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Fan made Best Of's are the best ones you can get.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just logged on after going to work and having dinner. Hi y'all


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The fans voted for which matches were put on the history Of The WWE Championship DVD.

On WWE.com


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

If WWE fans made Best ofs the ones that are coming are the ones that would be coming out.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* There have been mad amounts of drugs around this week like X, mushrooms, and oxycontin.

*Truth:* Illegal DVDs > WWE DVDs


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Fine then intelligent fans should make them.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I could have gotten the WWE Championship DVD but I didnt. I cant remember why though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know about the whole 'let the fans pick the next DVD' thing, because I don't want to see a Best of Jeff Hardy DVD anytime soon.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I don't buy many WWE DVDs most are a waste of money, especially PPVs. I mainly buy Best Ofs if I get any.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I haven't been smoking much so I've just been getting high as hell when I do lately. My eyes are turning red like some kind of amateur.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* There have been mad amounts of drugs around this week like X, mushrooms, and oxycontin.
> 
> *Truth:* Illegal DVDs > WWE DVDs


I've never even heard of oxycontin.

Truth: Take trips to Arizona get the Coca Cola cheaper, let bricks in California go for 14 a kilo.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> The fans voted for which matches were put on the history Of The WWE Championship DVD.
> 
> On WWE.com


Great DVD but very incomplete.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth: *I'm going to rape the next person who makes a _"Who is the best in-ring performer of all time?" _thread. I mean it could be a decent topic but it seems to pop up way too much with the same answers over and over.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth: *I'm going to rape the next person who makes a _"Who is the best in-ring performer of all time?" _thread. I mean it could be a decent topic but it seems to pop up way too much with the same answers over and over.


The amount of "Best Theme Music Ever" threads is worse. They piss me off so much.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I've never even heard of oxycontin.
> 
> Truth: Take trips to Arizona get the Coca Cola cheaper, let bricks in California go for 14 a kilo.


OCs are pretty much one of the strongest pain killers out there. Snorting a 20mg will put me on my ass but I haven't fucked with them for like 4 years.

I don't buy coke, in the end you always feel like total shit so I try to stay away.

*Truth:* I'm going to order all the supplies I need to grow mushrooms with my next paycheck.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Great DVD but very incomplete.


That kind of complimation needed like 5 DVDs.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have been contemplating breaking my relationship with Mary Jane.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* There is a Kurt Angle comp available online which is 83 discs and contains every one of his televised WWE matches.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* There is a Kurt Angle comp available online which is 83 discs and contains every one of his televised WWE matches.


Site please?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I've never even heard of oxycontin.


*Oxycontin is a drug used for pain relieve. Mostly by cancer patients. It's basically a legal, pill form of heroin. 

My brother died from an over-dose of oxycontin and morphine.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't buy WWE DVDs for the matches, I buy them for the stories.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* There is a Kurt Angle comp available online which is *83 discs* and contains every one of his televised WWE matches.


 

How much that cost?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ I think it's under $150, don't remember the exact price



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Site please?


I think I saw it on the DVDR shills board dude


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I think I saw the Angle DVD you're talking about on the site Cali got his COTC DVD's from they also had a Jericho set.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> OCs are pretty much one of the strongest pain killers out there. Snorting a 20mg will put me on my ass but I haven't fucked with them for like 4 years.
> 
> I don't buy coke, in the end you always feel like total shit so I try to stay away.
> 
> *Truth:* I'm going to order all the supplies I need to grow mushrooms with my next paycheck.


I don't either. That's just a verse from a song I heard the other day. 



Lady Croft said:


> *Oxycontin is a drug used for pain relieve. Mostly by cancer patients. It's basically a legal, pill form of heroin.
> 
> My brother died from an over-dose of oxycontin and morphine.*


Sorry to hear that Sabrina.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Matt Hardy is a main eventer waiting to happen :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Matt Hardy is a main eventer waiting to happen :side:


All he needs is mic skills...... and charisma....... and it wouldn't hurt for him to work on his in-ring skills.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Derek said:


> All he needs is mic skills...... and charisma....... and it wouldn't hurt for him to work on his in-ring skills.


I know, I was just mocking the fact JBL says it on every freaking SD!

Truth:


Spoiler



Kennedy just jobbed to Matt Hardy on SD! :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Sorry to hear that Sabrina.



* Thanks, hon. *hugs* He died in 03 and it still seems like last week or something. Weird stuff.*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That Angle comp. is $100


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

> "Stewie Kills Lois" is part one of the two part episode of Family Guy. In this episode, Stewie, to his relief, finally kills Lois. The family grieves over her death, while Stewie celebrates. He then realizes that he has a guilty concisions, and goes to a crazy adventure, to rewind time, thus causing Stewie not to kill Lois, and no one will remember anything.


Truth - Can't wait for that episode and the follow-up to it. The follow-up is called "Lois kills Stewie" and supposedly features American Dad characters.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> That Angle comp. is $100


Considering it's his entire WWF/E career, that's a damn good price.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Can't wait for that episode and the follow-up to it. The follow-up is called "Lois kills Stewie" and supposedly features American Dad characters.


Sweet, we only have up to Season 5 over here at the moment. Can't wait till we get the newer episodes on DVD.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Nervous about tomorrow :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Considering it's his entire WWF/E career, that's a damn good price.


Yeah, the set is insane. It took me like 10 minutes read the whole match listing


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> Truth - Can't wait for that episode and the follow-up to it. The follow-up is called "Lois kills Stewie" and supposedly features American Dad characters.


When does this air?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, the set is insane. It took me like 10 minutes read the whole match listing


I think you posted it here once, it was pretty unbelievable.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> When does this air?


Fall of this year. It's part of the 6th season.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> Fall of this year. It's part of the 6th season.


Booo, too long to wait.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

"Padre de Familia" - Peter discovers that he is not a United States citizen, but actually a Mexican immigrant.

Season 6 of FG is going to be hilarious


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

will94 said:


> "Padre de Familia" - Peter discovers that he is not a United States citizen, but actually a Mexican immigrant.
> 
> Season 6 of FG is going to be hilarious


:lmao

Can't wait till UK gets season 6.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope so, because the last season was lackluster at times.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> I think you posted it here once, it was pretty unbelievable.





> TAPE 1173 YOUR OLYMPIC HERO KURT ANGLE VOL. 1 (VG - Q) 4HRS
> 2 disks
> 1. Kurt Angle Promo # 1
> 2. Kurt Angle Promo # 2
> ...



:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao

Who has enough time on their hands to watch all that DVD.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MNMItTeamOnScene posting in the SVR2008 discussion thread = absolutely no ratings at all, whatsoever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even though I've already seen that list, it still makes me say 'GOD DAMN!!!'


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> MNMItTeamOnScene posting in the SVR2008 discussion thread = absolutely no ratings at all, whatsoever.


Destroy him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Even though I've already seen that list, it still makes me say 'GOD DAMN!!!'


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ, that Kurt Angle comp sounds awesome.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I would buy that comp if I had the money. The only problem would be watching the fuckin thing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> MNMItTeamOnScene posting in the SVR2008 discussion thread = absolutely no ratings at all, whatsoever.


I agree :sad:

Good morning everyone


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i gave this thread starter a 3rd red bar  http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340099-mnm-posts-rep.html#post4064033


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i gave this thread starter a 3rd red bar  http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340099-mnm-posts-rep.html#post4064033


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TNA's ratings are getting killed by the NBA Playoffs


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> TNA's ratings are getting killed by the NBA Playoffs


Absolutely.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Mavs....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Absolutely.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4064863-post13.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4064910-post15.html


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Here


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Mavs....


got there asses kicked by GS


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4064863-post13.html
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4064910-post15.html


If two people say it then it must be true.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If two people say it then it must be true.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4064988-post16.html


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4064988-post16.html
> 
> 
> :lmao


Meh, I was watching the NHL Playoffs over Impact last night.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ New sig.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Sting vs Vampiro in a Human Torch Match=Ratings


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MNMItTeamOnScene is starting to piss me off


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> MNMItTeamOnScene is starting to piss me off


Make a rant on him.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Make a rant on him.


MNMItTeamOnScene isn't even good enough to rant about.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: Don't know if I should sit down and watch SmackDown! throughout or just tape it and do something else.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> MNMItTeamOnScene isn't even good enough to rant about.


You = no ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> MNMItTeamOnScene isn't even good enough to rant about.


Yeah he is


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You = no ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Rep plz.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


>


You want to earn ratings? You stop acting like TNA and start acting like WWE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Rep plz.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You want to earn ratings? You stop acting like TNA and start acting like WWE.


ok. i might make a rant about him. if its long enough.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :agree:


:ns 



> ok. i might make a rant about him. if its long enough.


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok. i might make a rant about him. if its long enough.


That's the TNA way of thinking. It's not about length, it's about substance.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's the TNA way of thinking. It's not about length, it's about substance.


oh ok. i started. can you give me a few links to his posts? i got the one of his rant already.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Eric Bischoff
Vince Russo
Konnan
Rey Myterio,Jr
Juventud Guerrera
Disco Inferno
Tygress
Big Vito
Johnny The Bull
Mike Awesome
Chris Kanyon
Shawn Stasiak
Chuck Palumbo
Shane Douglas
Tank Abbott
Rick Steiner
Billy Kidman
David Flair
Vampiro
Ernest Miller
Jeff Jarrett


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> oh ok. i started. can you give me a few links to his posts? i got the one of his rant already.


Once again thinking the TNA way. You don't ask bigger names for help, you do it yourself.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's the TNA way of thinking. It's not about length, it's about substance.


That is so harsh. :lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

:no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Once again thinking the TNA way. You don't ask bigger names for help, you do it yourself.


fine. but its going to take a while then.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> :no:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

One of those days. :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> One of those days. :no:


Sorry to hear that your day has sucked Carl. Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW started to suck when every fuckin televised main event didn't have a fuckin ending to the match. There was run-in after run-in after fuckin run-in and turn after turn after fuckin turn. Jeez no wonder WCW went out of business.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Speaking of that. .

Truth: I thought last night's Impact main event had one of the better endings for a TV match that TNA has had in a good while.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Cheers Amp, at least now i can unwind.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I thought last night's Impact main event had one of the better endings for a TV match that TNA has had in a good while.


I thought the show overall was solid compared to last weeks, which was just horrible.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, I hope you have a much better day tomorrow, FS. 

Truth - I'm saddened by the fact the 'Nucks lost.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks. 

Dates, revision, work and a gig all in the same day, really can't happen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, I hope you have a much better day tomorrow, FS.
> 
> Truth - I'm saddened by the fact the 'Nucks lost.


:lmao The goal last night was the funniest goal I've seen in awhile. Luongo was ready for a penalty and the next thing he knows the Nucks are eliminated.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I thought the show overall was solid compared to last weeks, which was just horrible.


I only found one positive thing about last week's show. I wish TNA could go one Impact without a run-in during a match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: About to go to work, have a good day guys.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: working on the rant.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: working on the rant.


on what?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Who you ranting on?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao The goal last night was the funniest goal I've seen in awhile. Luongo was ready for a penalty and the next thing he knows the Nucks are eliminated.


That was so dumb of Luongo to do that. I have to admit. To take his attention completely off the puck and look for a penalty. He's not a ref, or a forward, he's a goaltender. Do your damn job always until you hear a whistle.

But meh, he'll learn from it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> I only found one positive thing about last week's show. I wish TNA could go one Impact without a run-in during a match.


Only thing positive about last week was the fact that they actually kept Abyss off of the show.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Who you ranting on?


MNMItTeamOnScene but it won't be like rant of the year. i will do my best though to make it good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> That was so dumb of Luongo to do that. I have to admit. To take his attention completely off the puck and look for a penalty. He's not a ref, or a forward, he's a goaltender. Do your damn job always until you hear a whistle.
> 
> But meh, he'll learn from it.


You can't fault Luongo (well, you can) because without him, the Nucks would have never made it that far and they sure as hell wouldn't have made it to Double OT last night given how bad they were outplayed.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth:* A midget genie = RATINGS!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You can't fault Luongo (well, you can) because without him, the Nucks would have never made it that far and they sure as hell wouldn't have made it to Double OT last night given how bad they were outplayed.


Yeah, exactly. He made the season successful for them. Without him, they probably wouldn't even be in the playoffs to begin with.

But that doesn't mean I can't admit he made a dumb mistake which cost them the game. Since he was so stellar through the entire season, it made the mistake that much more out of nowhere.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: Just uploaded and posted the COCVI 2/3 Falls Match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate people that make banners with pictures of themselves in them


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Watching KOTR 97.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Does my username look normal right now or does it have some wierd effect on it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, exactly. He made the season successful for them. Without him, they probably wouldn't even be in the playoffs to begin with.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I can't admit he made a dumb mistake which cost them the game. Since he was so stellar through the entire season, it made the mistake that much more out of nowhere.


Yeah, it was a horrible mistake on his part but some Nucks fans are acting like it cost them the series when really he was the only reason it was a series.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Does my username llook normal right now or does it have some wierd effect on it?


normal red color.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hate people that make banners with pictures of themselves in them


Grendill?


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> normal red color.


thx, my browser is gay and doesn't let me see any effects on usernames.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> Does my username look normal right now or does it have some wierd effect on it?


When do I get 3000 points for the avy your using? :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Grendill?


TubsOfFun too


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm with RBD (who I miss in this thread) on the effects. It's nice to have in the store but some users make their names unreadable, which is dumb....unless they're crappy posters to begin with.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> TubsOfFun too


Is that him? Either way I still agree.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: my rant http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340133-mnmitteamonscene.html#post4065249


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> When do I get 3000 points for the avy your using? :side:


Soon, just wanna see if any1 else will make me on.

p.s. it's 2000


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is that him? Either way I still agree.


I assume it is? He looks like a kid I would hate anyway


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: my rant http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340133-mnmitteamonscene.html#post4065249


:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I assume it is? He looks like a kid I would hate anyway


:lmao

Good job JDL.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> Soon, just wanna see if any1 else will make me on.
> 
> p.s. it's 2000


ah right, I'm blind, sometimes.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Just read that Paris Hilton got sentenced to 45 days in jail, put a big ole smile on my face


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Awesome rant


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Just read that Paris Hilton got sentenced to 45 days in jail, put a big ole smile on my face


That's surprising


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Anybody that can name this song, who it is by, and what album it is on will get 500 points.

Uh, come on
Uh, uh, uh, come on
Come on, come on
When Drag finger foreman
I don't ever wanna get off
Skip three, count to ten
Ref. Griffin step to him
Y'all know how the riders ride
We always disqualified
I'mma a total savage
Like Lex Luger, you'll get the total package
Straight power bomb like Kevin Nash and Sid Vicious
Small like Ray Mysterious put y'all in big ditches
Boy missing, it's that boy Drag from the kitchen
Slap your man hand, get an equal ass whipping
Roll like Wolf Pack, toss men like Four Horsemen
And y'all can meet Drag in the middle of the ring
Y'all can bang like I'm in the ping
Before y'all hear the ding
I bring the things that'll make ya sweat
Make the blood sting
You can be a big wrestler still I pimpin' ya
The call me ‘The Crippler' leglock will cripple ya
Cause I don't care who's the tallest
My body slam's flawless
Then run for governor like Jesse “The Body” Ventura

Yo, yo, yo, yo, yo
Jadakiss baby throw plenty of blows
Cause the Ryders roll thick like N.W.O.
Everybody wanna shine until they get Steiner lined
Show vital signs, pinned till three
Yo ain't leave with the belt, then you ain't win to me
Cause I'm the heavy weight champ I'll give you a title shot
You better bring your – cause I always win the match
Run up in your dressing room chair to your head
Then I choke slam your manager and leave with the bread
Don't matter what the price is I'm copping the –
I hop off the top rope and chop you in the throat
Come through like Sting all black with a bat
Then I drop you like Goldberg right on your back
You know styling and profiling like Ric Flair dressed me
Sort of like Kipman, all the chicks think I'm sexy
Ruff Ryders, WCW, you wanna test me

No matter how it go down
I'm putting you under
Whether it's Monday Night Nitro
Or Thursday Night Thunder
A Pay Per View event where everybody get bent
I'm trying to knock your ass out
And make sure your pinned
No matter how it go down
I'm putting you under
Whether it's Monday Night Nitro
Or Thursday Night Thunder
A Pay Per View event where everybody get bent
I'm trying to knock your ass out
And make sure your pinned

This chick known for body slamming
Spines I split in half
Think this one here's a joke
I'm gon lay back and let your laugh
Till I put you in the sleeper
Dead to the world
A three count ain't gon save you
From the power of this girl
Leg drop from the top to your throat
Now how you feel?
Figure four to end it all
And people thinking this ain't real
The belt is mine and I'm gon keep it that way
Cause I'm the champ
Blondy kill ‘em, Blondy kill ‘em, yo
You hear the voices chant
My dogs walk me out to the ring
And pile around
Give me a minute till it's over
Tag teams you're going down
I'm feared like Miss Elizabeth
She's wrecking all
Cowards better stay away
Cause I ain't scared of none of y'all
Calling anybody out that think they ready for this fight
Clothes line just to set it off
You better say goodnight and say your prayers
Cause believe you ain't gon walk away smiling
Ruff Ryders, WCW, we stay wiling

I'm like Diamond Dallas Page
Guaranteed to leave you screaming
Cause you talk too much
Like you Bobby “The Brain” Heenan
You probably match out
Like I'm buff like Bagwell
Red shoe like The Cat give me your heart
I do damage like I'm managed by Jimmy The Hart
Somebody tell Mean Gean go and talk to Benero
I'mma always be around like fast Eddie Gabero
Rap off wrestling, call me the colonel
I'mma make you dance around like you Disco Inferno
I'mma do the Ruff Ryder till I rock your world
Then I'm leaving out the building with the Nitro girls
Bald headed with tattoos just like I'm Saturn
So watch when you talk I'm stronger than Scott Noan
I'mma always make my ending perfect like Curt Henning
I'mma always start trouble too, WCW
SP, heavy weight champ, who the – are you?

No matter how it go down
I'm putting you under
Whether it's Monday Night Nitro
Or Thursday Night Thunder
A Pay Per View event where everybody get bent
I'm trying to knock your ass out
And make sure your pinned
No matter how it go down
I'm putting you under
Whether it's Monday Night Nitro
Or Thursday Night Thunder
A Pay Per View event where everybody get bent
I'm trying to knock your ass out
And make sure your pinned


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Just read that Paris Hilton got sentenced to 45 days in jail, put a big ole smile on my face


Real jail or Martha Stewart jail?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Real jail or Martha Stewart jail?


My guess would be Martha Stewart jail


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> My guess would be Martha Stewart jail


No ratings.

She'll get her own reality show out of this whole mess.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: damn! its almost 5 pm time is going fast.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why would she have to go to jail? If I had as much money as her I'd be paying off Judges and District Attorneys left and right


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Watching Smackdown


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's surprising


Here's the whole story

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070504/ap_en_ce/paris_hilton


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Joey Francis Tribbiani Jr.
Racheal Karen Greene
Monica E. Gellar-Bing
Ross Eustace Gellar
Chandler Muriel Bing
Phoebe Buffay-Hannigan


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Watching Smackdown


Has MVP lost yet?


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Joey Francis Tribbiani Jr.
> Racheal Karen Greene
> Monica E. Gellar-Bing
> Ross Eustace Gellar
> ...


I'm watching them right now

goin to see spiderman in an hour


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Has MVP lost yet?


Those spoilers turned out to be fake I know KK jobs can't wait to see that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/340084-anyone-else-not-like-roh.html

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Those spoilers turned out to be fake I know KK jobs can't wait to see that.


I don't read the spoilers, I was just asking because he's bound to lose, thus pissing Holt off.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Here's the whole story
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070504/ap_en_ce/paris_hilton


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/340084-anyone-else-not-like-roh.html
> 
> :lmao


I was just reading that thread. Seriously, that rocky guy is a moron.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't read the spoilers, I was just asking because he's bound to lose, thus pissing Holt off.


Holts not watching the E until MVP wins the US title.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> I'm watching them right now
> 
> goin to see spiderman in an hour


I'm watchin them as well.


Truth-Somebody keeps fucking with my myspace. Hacking into it and typing "Im gay" in the about me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/340084-anyone-else-not-like-roh.html
> 
> :lmao


 I mark for Gabe's Gymnasium


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I was just reading that thread. Seriously, that rocky guy is a moron.





rocky64 said:


> Plus without Matt Hardy gabes gymnasium would have never got over.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Look at Rocky's sig:lmao


It says his favorite wrestling company is ROH:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Bleeding_Walls reply is the best.

"They should focus less on gimmicks and storylines" :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Look at Rocky's sig:lmao
> 
> 
> It says his favorite wrestling company is ROH:lmao


He just changed it then because his favorite company was TNA, Gabe was a n00b, and ROH was shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

* For what it's worth. Martha Stewart had to go to a federal prison. Those aren't very bad at all. Her crime was a federal crime, thus, the federal prison. Paris wouldn't go to a federal prison to serve for drunk driving. She wont go to a regular prison either. It'll just be the local jail which in a big city like LA wouldn't be pleasant. But then again, since she's so famous they might just keep her in a different place for her protection.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> * For what it's worth. Martha Stewart had to go to a federal prison. Those aren't very bad at all. Her crime was a federal crime, thus, the federal prison. Paris wouldn't go to a federal prison to serve for drunk driving. She wont go to a regular prison either. It'll just be the local jail which in a big city like LA wouldn't be pleasant. But then again, since she's so famous they might just keep her in a different place for her protection.*


Hush and 1. go back to Cuthbert 2. yahoo.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoiler



Fuck Dusty Rhodes as GM of Smackdown.





> He just changed it then because his favorite company was TNA, Gabe was a n00b, and ROH was shit.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> * For what it's worth. Martha Stewart had to go to a federal prison. Those aren't very bad at all. Her crime was a federal crime, thus, the federal prison. Paris wouldn't go to a federal prison to serve for drunk driving. She wont go to a regular prison either. It'll just be the local jail which in a big city like LA wouldn't be pleasant. But then again, since she's so famous they might just keep her in a different place for her protection.*


hey sabrina how are you? did you read my rant?


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: Dusty is nobodies athithtent.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Did I miss anything on SD! so far?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Truth: Dusty is nobodies *athithtent*.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want a Sega Saturn.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I want a Sega Saturn.


I'll sell you mine.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I want a Sega Saturn.


y


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I want to get Stone Cold Steve Austin's Life & Legacy dvd the cover looks nice.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll sell you mine.


Deal.



> y


Cause I never got to play one.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I want to get Stone Cold Steve Austin's Life & Legacy dvd the cover looks nice.


hey frankie how are you?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Sup Frankie


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


>


Dusty Rhodes said he's not anybodies assistant on SD! in his rediculous voice.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Deal.


Since you've agreed. I now inform you that the price is $500 for just the system (no wires, controllers, or games). Pleasure doing business.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:hb


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I feel like not making a rant on anybody.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Since you've agreed. I now inform you that the price is $500 for just the system (no wires, controllers, or games). Pleasure doing business.


Sounds like an awesome deal if you ask me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Dusty Rhodes said he's not anybodies assistant on SD! in his rediculous voice.


oh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Sounds like an awesome deal if you ask me.


Yeah, I was selling it for $700 on EBay so I would consider it a deal as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Dusty Rhodes said he's not anybodies assistant on SD! in his *rediculous *voice.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Sup homies.

How's the hoodz?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching a Randy Savage DVD which I recently acquired.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

HI 


I'm doing good just watching ny ranger vs the buffalo sabres


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> HI
> 
> 
> I'm doing good just watching ny ranger vs the buffalo sabres


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice.

I should be watching SD...but I'm too bothered to get up and change the channel.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> HI
> 
> 
> I'm doing good just watching ny ranger vs the buffalo sabres


Ha. I almost forgot you got into hockey.

Wassup everyone?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Watching a Randy Savage DVD which I recently acquired.


Any good matches on there?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Heh, Randy Savage did the Bobby Rhoode "free agent being sought after by managers" angle when he first joined the WWF.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Any good matches on there?


I don't even know the match listing. All I know is it's all the matches and segments from 85-87 so there's bound to be some pretty good stuff on here.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh shit. I just remembered I made a banner request like a week and a half ago I wonder if anybody tried it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I don't even know the match listing. All I know is it's all the matches and segments from 85-87 so there's bound to be some pretty good stuff on here.


Nice




> Heh, Randy Savage did the Bobby Rhoode "free agent being sought after by managers" angle when he first joined the WWF.


That how he got Liz as his manager? Always wondered that


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

These Backlash promos make me want the DVD even more :sad:


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Listening to the Foo Fighters.

Truth: My friend is at my house and is on the phone with his girlfriend. So annoying.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now he has Freddie Blassie, Jimmy Hart, and Bobby Heenan, and Mr. Fuji going after him so I have no clue when Liz comes in.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: I'm loving the golden WrestleMania 24 logo.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

KENNEDY PROMO~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Crossface™ said:


> Truth: Listening to the Foo Fighters.
> 
> *Truth: My friend is at my house and is on the phone with his girlfriend. So annoying*.


Had that happen before. You better not let him turn into a douchebag like my buddy did.

Truth-Nobody tried my banner request. :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Right now he has Freddie Blassie, Jimmy Hart, and Bobby Heenan, and Mr. Fuji going after him so I have no clue when Liz comes in.


I would of chosen the Weasel


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> KENNEDY PROMO~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*turns on SmackDown!*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JBL just predicted Matt Hardy will the WHC by WM 24:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Spoiler



I don't get why they would have Kennedy lose this match


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Any one know the match list for the Stone Cold Steve Austin's Life & Legacy dvd?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

John Cena's long-lost brother?!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just got back from having dinner with a friend.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: They better not let Kennedy job to Hardy again...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why they would have Kennedy lose this match





Spoiler



Because he is dropping MITB to Charlie Haas next week


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is dropping MITB to Charlie Haas next week


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Haas > Kennedy.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Vince Russo and Eric Bischoff running the same company=:no:


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

WCW said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is dropping MITB to Charlie Haas next week


Tell me that's a joke.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^
Nope, Dave Meltzer reported it.

I feel like I'm graduating every time Savage goes to the ring.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Any one know the match list for the Stone Cold Steve Austin's Life & Legacy dvd?


Not yet, but:

Vs. HBK from WM 14
Vs. Rock from WM 15, 17, and 19
Vs. Undertaker from SS '98
Vs. Bret Hart from WM 13
Vs. Angle from SS 01

^I can guarantee those matches will be included.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> ^^^^
> Nope, Dave Meltzer reported it.
> 
> I feel like I'm graduating every time Savage goes to the ring.


:lmao


I like the remixed theme he had in WCW in the mid-90's


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Had that happen before. You better not let him turn into a douchebag like my buddy did.
> 
> Truth-Nobody tried my banner request. :cuss:


I remember when no body wanted to do my banner request's that's why I learned how to do photoshop. 



Just seen iwc and aaa ppv when worlds collide it was pretty good. never sen benoit fight under the name pegases kid(sp?) and also eddie gerro lost a hair match and was shaven bald. Konnan lost a cage match never seen him with hair.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> I like the remixed theme he had in WCW in the mid-90's


He's the only guy to have the same theme in WWF and WCW while they were both around.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cali, I'd probably add the 3 stages of hell match to that list.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I like Jay Lethal's TNA Randy Savage hip hop graduating type theme music.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Cali, I'd probably add the 3 stages of hell match to that list.


If that piece of shit is on the DVD then I'm boycotting it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Not yet, but:
> 
> Vs. HBK from WM 14
> Vs. Rock from WM 15, 17, and 19
> ...


yeah I can see those going on there and some stuff from wcw and ecw. 

I also want the rumble set since now I just gotten the mania one.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

If I had WCW Bash at the Beach 2000 I would have all 3 summer events of WCW from 2000. But the only way I am getting it is if I can get it for free like I did the other 2.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There's only going to be one Rock and one Bret Hart match on the DVD, you can bank on it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wouldn't guarantee that it'll be on there.



WCW said:


> If that piece of shit is on the DVD then I'm boycotting it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

If only one Bret and one ROcky match is on it. It will be WM 13 and WM 17.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/340147-nwo-raw.html#post4065678

I don't need to say anything really.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/340147-nwo-raw.html#post4065678
> 
> I don't need to say anything really.


Scott Hall = ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching Chris Benoit Dynamite Kid vs. Randy Savage.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The only match I _really_ want on there is Austin/HHH vs. Jericho/Benoit from RAW in '01. It's the match where HHH got hurt.

Awesome match that was MOTY runner up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The only match I _really_ want on there is Austin/HHH vs. Jericho/Benoit from RAW in '01. It's the match where HHH got hurt.
> 
> Awesome match that was MOTY runner up.


That match was fucking awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That match was fucking awesome.


I'd mark out if it made the DVD.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

FUCK YEA 

Smackdown is coming back to Pensacola in July 

However, I need someone to clarify this...

http://www.wwe.com/schedules/events/

Scroll down to July 9th and see if this is a Smackdown/ECW taping or just a house show, I can't really tell.

If its a taping I'm going to try and score tickets. Even if its not, I'll still try to score tickets.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> The only match I _really_ want on there is Austin/HHH vs. Jericho/Benoit from RAW in '01. It's the match where HHH got hurt.
> 
> Awesome match that was MOTY runner up.


That match cut The Power Trip short


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd mark out if it made the DVD.


It may.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> FUCK YEA
> 
> Smackdown is coming back to Pensacola in July
> 
> ...


I would say it's just a house show cause I doubt they would do Raw Live and tape SD/ECW on the same day in different states


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I now have all three austin vs rock matches on dvd. I'm still wating for mania volume one and mania 22 to come in the mail.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

JBL praising Matt Hardy = Priceless.

I love how fans think that JBL has free reign over what he says, and says what he believes.

That makes me laugh.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think it's pretty gay that Batista is getting the belt back next week.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Mini Boogeyman > Boogeyman


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

That match was the shit. Especiallly Austin carrying the match for his team and Trips still finishing the match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I now have all three austin vs rock matches on dvd. I'm still wating for mania volume one and mania 22 to come in the mail.


Until you've got them all on one DVD with a bunch of extras and what not, you aint got shit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jessie Ventura should come back and announce for one night only. I'd mark out.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I would say it's just a house show cause I doubt they would do Raw Live and tape SD/ECW on the same day in different states


That does sound likely, but however, there's not a Tuesday date for SD/ECW tapings of that week.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Kennedy/Matt Hardy just had a great match up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> That does sound likely, but however, there's not a Tuesday date for SD/ECW tapings of that week.


They may tape it on that Sunday. 

Who knows, I would still think house show over tapings at this point.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey MMA guys...is there anyone in the UFC that could beat Fedor Emelianenko?

I hear he's a free agent, and I want to see him fight someone in the UFC.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> That does sound likely, but however, there's not a Tuesday date for SD/ECW tapings of that week.


You. I have had a hell of alot of shit to deal with for the past week and a half or so. Therefore I havent managed to get Road Wild sent as of yet but if everything goes as planned I shall have it sent by Monday morning. I'm really very sorry but shit goes down that I have no control over and I completely spaced the shit until just like yesterday but I have no ride to the post office until Monday. Again I'm very sorry.


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They may tape it on that Sunday.
> 
> Who knows, I would still think house show over tapings at this point.


True. I'll probably call ticket master for it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Heel, it's a house show.

The show is titled "WWE SmackDown & ECW Present the Biggest Party of the Summer", which is the same as the other ECW & Smackdwon show that week. If it was a taping, it would be the only one that week.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Hey MMA guys...is there anyone in the UFC that could beat Fedor Emelianenko?
> 
> I hear he's a free agent, and I want to see him fight someone in the UFC.


Gabriel Gonzaga can beat him :side:

On the real, anyone can beat anyone but aside from Liddell (who could make it as a heavyweight) I wouldn't give anyone great odds to beat Fedor.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WHY DOES THE TORCH KEEP SENDING ME EMAILS?!?!??!??! :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Derek said:


> Heel, it's a house show.
> 
> The show is titled "WWE SmackDown & ECW Present the Biggest Party of the Summer", which is the same as other ECW & Smackdwon shows on various days that week. If it was a taping, it would be the only one that week.


Oh OK, that makes sense. I'll still call ticket master though.

I still may try to score some tickets.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> WHY DOES THE TORCH KEEP SENDING ME EMAILS?!?!??!??! :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


Dey wub u


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Liddell vs Fedor?

I'd order that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dey wub u


I unsubscribed like a month and a half ago and I still get the newsletter emailed to me. It's annoying.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> WHY DOES THE TORCH KEEP SENDING ME EMAILS?!?!??!??! :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


They want your sex


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I met D-lo Brown, New Jack, Rosey, Raven, Al Snow, and Daffney.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mark Henry = ratings


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Who has seen The Condemed?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Smackdown's delayed here. :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Liddell vs Fedor?
> 
> I'd order that.


Only a fool wouldn't. 

So you're getting it for free WCW or it was never a pay thing? Cause if you're getting it for free then I don't know why you're complaining.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Batista looks terrible


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I met D-lo Brown


I did too back in 2002. Cool guy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WTF is with all the comments that people have been leaving on youtube like "Post this message three more times and something special will happen"? What do people expect to get out of this?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Bubba T said:


> Who has seen The Condemed?


I have it's ok.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> WTF is with all the comments that people have been leaving on youtube like "Post this message three more times and something special will happen"? What do people expect to get out of this?


Something special


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Chris Heel said:


> I did too back in 2002. Cool guy.


An awesome guy. I got my pic taken with him and his belt(as most of you already know), Got his autograph, stole his belt for about a minute, got dissed by him for not going to college yet, and took his pic with Al Snow. I have that on my phone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

theguru89 said:


> I didnt say it but I wont say your wrong.
> 
> Just some things they dont know what there talking about and let there feelings get involved.
> 
> ...


Ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Something special


Do you have a personal story to share about how posting youtube comments has effected your life?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> Who has seen The Condemed?


I have I taught it was pretty damn good too I want to get ot when it comes out onto dvd.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MARK HENRY~!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Boogeyman and Kane as tag team.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Do you have a personal story to share about how posting youtube comments has effected your life?


Yes, I posted YouTube comments and what happens....CHRIS FUCKING DRURY SCORES!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Best banner ever


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wow both teams scores with little tile in the 3rd period. great game :agree:.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yes, I posted YouTube comments and what happens....CHRIS FUCKING DRURY SCORES!!!!!!!


_Runs off to post youtube comments._


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm now in a position to get a PS3 but I'm still on the fence damnit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That banner is glorious


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I'm now in a position to get a PS3 but I'm still on the fence damnit.


Save your money. Get a 120 gig HD for the 360.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I'm now in a position to get a PS3 but I'm still on the fence damnit.


PSP is better


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Watching Malcolm in the Middle. Fuckin awesome show.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: Watching Smackdown!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MVP main eventing Smackdown = no ratings whatsoever


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> MVP main eventing Smackdown = no ratings whatsoever


:lmao Very True!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i didn't know Sabrina was being sarcastic until now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MVP's theme music > Edge's > All of the WWE.

Truth.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

rep


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i didn't know Sabrina was being sarcastic until now.


:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I need to visit the wrestling sections more often, there's some good characters in there.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> Save your money. Get a 120 gig HD for the 360.


I was actually talking about that with a core group of people I play Uno with. I think the price for that is insane. Then again, I kinda want a PS3 so.... :side:



> PSP is better


What if I told you that you can mod the PS3 to not only play the same games you have on your PSP, but to get full PS3 games into the Hard Drive as well?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spiderman 3 is a major shitfest.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I need to visit the wrestling sections more often, there's some good characters in there.


like cowboyjak and jak224ever.

Oh, and Jak224ever claims his isn't cowboyjak, even though they both have jak in their usernames (my guess is that it's JKA. JKA, Jak. Get it?) as well as the exact same football player as their avatar.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Spiderman 3 is a major shitfest.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: I've finally reached 11 rep bars! :hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Spiderman 3 is a major shitfest.


Meh, I'm still going to go see it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was good, best of the three films, but I couldn't help but feel disappointed.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> like cowboyjak and jak224ever.
> 
> Oh, and Jak224ever claims his isn't cowboyjak, even though they both have jak in their usernames (my guess is that it's JKA. JKA, Jak. Get it?) as well as the exact same football player as their avatar.


so JKA is here?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I just saw the first Spiderman not too long ago. I am way behind.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, there's still Spiderman 4.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> so JKA is here?


That was my theory, but Jak224ever was banned a few minutes ago.

If it was JKA, he'll be back. Most likely in some gimmick that totally gives him away.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

It was not Joe kills all.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I just saw the first Spiderman not too long ago. I am way behind.


I havn't even seen one of them. :$


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Spiderman 3 was good, but not as much as the hype.

No way can it be considered a shitfest, though!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Like Scott Hudson?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> That was my theory, but Jak224ever was banned a few minutes ago.
> 
> If it was JKA, he'll be back. Most likely in some gimmick that totally gives him away.


i think he will come with a gay guy gimmick or lesbean girl. what do yuo think he will come as?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i think he will come with a gay guy gimmick or lesbean girl. what do yuo think he will come as?


I don't know, maybe he'll give the "I'm a young wrestler cutting my teeth on the indy scene" gimmick another try.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the Bash At The Beach '94 pre-show


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

He will give the I'm P1's brother gimmick. Thats a fresh new idea. Now lets wait for it to happen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> He will give the I'm P1's brother gimmick. Thats a fresh new idea. Now lets wait for it to happen.


That'd be too obvious, because nobody in their right mind would admit to being related to you.



o burn.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

When I go to see Spiderman 3 on Sunday, I'm smuggling in a whole bunch of food. I'll pay for the #3 combo there, but I'll keep the candy in my pockets. <_<


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> When I go to see Spiderman 3 on Sunday, I'm smuggling in a whole bunch of food. I'll pay for the #3 combo there, but I'll keep the candy in my pockets. <_<


What's the number to the theater? I want to give them an advanced warning that some white guy that pretends to be black is going to sneak food inside.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> That'd be too obvious, because nobody in their right mind would admit to being related to you.
> 
> 
> 
> o burn.


Where's my ice cold water? I got to get that burn down to size.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> When I go to see Spiderman 3 on Sunday, I'm smuggling in a whole bunch of food. I'll pay for the #3 combo there, but I'll keep the candy in my pockets. <_<


Eat a movie theater hot dog.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'll probably just download Spiderman.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Eat a movie theater hot dog.


Theaters have hotdogs?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't know, maybe he'll give the "I'm a young wrestler cutting my teeth on the indy scene" gimmick another try.


i don't think hes that stupid, oh wait were talking about JKA nevermind. i bet he will be here somewhere this or next week? how many times have you busted him being JKA? 7? 8? times.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Theaters have hotdogs?


Yeah 



> I'll probably just download Spiderman.


I might


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

JKA is ridiculous. End of story.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I tried, but man there's a load of crappy threads there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i don't think hes that stupid, oh wait were talking about JKA nevermind. i bet he will be here somewhere this or next week? how many times have you busted him being JKA? 7? 8? times.


I know of only 1 time where I busted him, and that was when he was 'King Lex' or something, I can't remember. I have had theories on various occasions where I have thought it was him, but I wasn't completely sure. Anytime a new member posts in this thread, I say it's a 90% chance that it's him.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Eat a movie theater hot dog.


And die of worms? No thanks.

When I went to go see Star Wars Episode III last year, I saw this big ass guy buy a large popcorn, large drink, Super Nachos, Tizzlers, Reeses Pieces, and Skittles. Now you know how fucking large popcorn sizes are at the moves. The popcorn must of been at least 120 ounces.

I could barely fit my 'medium' popcorn and soda in my hands. This guy is walking around no problem. <_<


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4066110-post56.html


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I remember when he became trish/lita mark and had myself and a couple others fooled until I believe Bubba ratted him out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ Bastard even had me fooled.


Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4066110-post56.html
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Will is officially the man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MNMItTeamOnScene gets X-Pac heat from me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

will94=Greatness


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4066143-post62.html

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> I know of only 1 time where I busted him, and that was when he was 'King Lex' or something, I can't remember. I have had theories on various occasions where I have thought it was him, but I wasn't completely sure. Anytime a new member posts in this thread, I say it's a 90% chance that it's him.


oh. hey derek i just thought of something. remember when platt said hes links were being taken away, and no one knows who is doing this. what if its JKA doing all of this?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> MNMItTeamOnScene gets X-Pac heat from me.


X-Pac was, is, and always will be over.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

He is still trying to deny it? Wow thats sad.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> oh. hey derek i just thought of something. remember when platt said hes links were being taken away, and no one knows who is doing this. what if its JKA doing all of this?


Highly doubtful. JKA can't go more than a month or two without getting found out, so I highly doubt he's capable of that.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

WCW said:


> MNMItTeamOnScene gets X-Pac heat from me.


X-Pac heat is fake. No such thing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> X-Pac was, is, and always will be over.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8CE5NVvaJ0

Can you say best promo ever?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Sinner said:


> X-Pac heat is fake. No such thing.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

WCW said:


>


What's confusing? X-Pac heat is made up by the IWC. He was cheered when a face and booed when a heel. THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS X-PAC HEAT!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Cactus Jack/Kevin Sullivan vs. The Nasty Boys


2 referees had to be assigned because of how uncontrollable these men are~!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching Cactus Jack/Kevin Sullivan vs. The Nasty Boys
> 
> 
> 2 referees had to be assigned because of how uncontrollable these men are~!!


That's an awesome match.



The Sinner said:


> What's confusing? X-Pac heat is made up by the IWC. He was cheered when a face and booed when a heel. THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS X-PAC HEAT!


 
He was booed out of the building during the Invasion angle when he was being pushed as a face.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

WCW said:


> That's an awesome match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who was he face? If it's a fan-favorite, NO KIDDING!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Sinner said:


> Who was he face? If it's a fan-favorite, NO KIDDING!!!


lol the definition of X-Pac heat is being pushed as a face but being booed. Maybe the fans made him not a face but he was still being pushed as one and that fits the definition.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That's an awesome match.


It's alright so far. You've seen it?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Flawless


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's alright so far. You've seen it?


Yes, all of those Cactus Jack tag matches from WCW were awesome and ahead of their time.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

WCW said:


> lol the definition of X-Pac heat is being pushed as a face but being booed. Maybe the fans made him not a face but he was still being pushed as one and that fits the definition.


It should be called Cena heat by now, then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Sinner said:


> It should be called Cena heat by now, then.


Cena gets a mixed reaction, not a heavily negative reaction. 

Another example of X-Pac heat is The Rock when he first joined the WWF.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Yes, all of those Cactus Jack tag matches from WCW were awesome and ahead of their time.


Yeah, Foley's taking some nasty bumps to the floor 


You need to get this set. Foley is on like 20 of the shows


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Highly doubtful. JKA can't go more than a month or two without getting found out, so I highly doubt he's capable of that.


yeah, but who is doing all of this? it pisses me off that platt works hard to get them, then some guy removes them for no reason. 

do you think in the WWF show, we can get JKA to job to everyone? i want him jobbing 24/7


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

WCW said:


> Cena gets a mixed reaction, not a heavily negative reaction.
> 
> Another example of X-Pac heat is The Rock when he first joined the WWF.


Since it happened to Rock first, it should be called Rocky heat...:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Sinner said:


> Since it happened to Rock first, it should be called Rocky heat...:side:


Nah, X-Pac is easier to make fun of.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

X-Pac rules, making fun of him is bullshit!


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: Screech would be such an awesome heel manager in the WWE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody have a link to the cards for all the Saturday Night Main Events?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah, but who is doing all of this? it pisses me off that platt works hard to get them, then some guy removes them for no reason.
> 
> do you think in the WWF show, we can get JKA to job to everyone? i want him jobbing 24/7


I don't know who is doing it, and I hope for Platt's sake he finds out soon because it sounds like it'd be very annoying.

They did something with him on the first WWF show. I can't remember exactly, but I think they had him locked out of the arena.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I also enjoy X-pac


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Guardian Angels = worst stable ever


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Anybody have a link to the cards for all the Saturday Night Main Events?


Spoiler or non-spoiler?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm a huge X-Pac fan thank you.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

On the subject of X-Pac, there was a guy at Backlash dressed up like X-Pac in nWo gear, and wearing a toy replica of the Light Heavyweight belt. He was there with a guy dressed like old-school HBK in his ring entrance gear. I really wish I would've taken a picture, they were hilarious.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4066254-post83.html
:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*X-Pac fears Vampiro *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't know who is doing it, and I hope for Platt's sake he finds out soon because it sounds like it'd be very annoying.
> 
> They did something with him on the first WWF show. I can't remember exactly, but I think they had him locked out of the arena.


i know, Platt today told me some things got removed recently but nothing big he said.

oh yeah. JKA should have a DUNCE hat 24/7. 

who do you think will win Suns and Spurs? and to how many games? i say Suns win in game 7.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Anybody have a link to the cards for all the Saturday Night Main Events?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ I know a site, but I'm not sure if it'd be considered advertising or not if I gave you a link.


Jeffdivalover said:


> i know, Platt today told me some things got removed recently but nothing big he said.
> 
> oh yeah. JKA should have a DUNCE hat 24/7.
> 
> who do you think will win Suns and Spurs? and to how many games? i say Suns win in game 7.


Suns in 7, but it'll be a damn good series.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


>


Upgrade your account asshole.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Spoilers or not?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4066287-post84.html


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Suns in 6 *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IciQ....tnawrestling.com/news/fullnews2.php?all=1246

Fast forward to 17:25. 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Spoilers or not?


Guess it doesn't matter.....:sad:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I go Suns in 7 although I would love the Spurs to win another championship. It will for sure be one hell of a series.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^ I know a site, but I'm not sure if it'd be considered advertising or not if I gave you a link.
> 
> Suns in 7, but it'll be a damn good series.


:agree: duncan and stoudemire should be a good match up. 

who do you think will win the GS and Jazz or Rocket Series? i pick GS to go to the finals for some reason. also who do you think will win pistons and bulls? i think bulls will upset pistons.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IciQ....tnawrestling.com/news/fullnews2.php?all=1246
> 
> Fast forward to 17:25.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


He's going places with that gimmick.

Just proves what we knew all along. Shark Boy rules.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Guess it doesn't matter.....:sad:


This one has spoilers...

http://www.100megsfree4.com/wiawrestling/pages/wwf/wwfsnme.htm

I will look for one without but it could be 5 or 10 minutes till I find it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm undecided about who would between GS and Utah or Houston. GS definitely has momentum right now.

I too think Bulls will upset the Pistons, they'll do it in 6.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> :agree: duncan and stoudemire should be a good match up.
> 
> who do you think will win the GS and Jazz or Rocket Series? i pick GS to go to the finals for some reason. also who do you think will win pistons and bulls? i think bulls will upset pistons.


Rockets and Suns in Western finals

Pistons over Bulls in 6.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's going places with that gimmick.
> 
> Just proves what we knew all along. Shark Boy rules.


That impersonation was dead on.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> This one has spoilers...
> 
> http://www.100megsfree4.com/wiawrestling/pages/wwf/wwfsnme.htm
> 
> I will look for one without but it could be 5 or 10 minutes till I find it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That impersonation was dead on.


TNA has a lot of people that are good at imitations. It's no wonder that the company as a whole is pretty much....an imitation.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA has a lot of people that are good at imitations. It's no wonder that the company as a whole is pretty much....an imitation.


:lmao

I hope Kevin Nash turns the rest of the X Division into WWE rip offs.

Low Ki = Hulk Hogan


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm undecided about who would between GS and Utah or Houston. GS definitely has momentum right now.
> 
> I too think Bulls will upset the Pistons, they'll do it in 6.


yeah. i think i got are problem gone. you know MNM right, i bet him if i beat him in yahoo pool, best of 7 series, i win all of his points, and he has to leave for a month. but if i lose, he gets my points and i leave for a month.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Clash Of The Champions > Impact


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> I hope Kevin Nash turns the rest of the X Division into WWE rip offs.
> 
> Low Ki = Hulk Hogan


:lmao

That would actually be cool. It would be shitty long term booking but for the short term it would be awesome. They could have a bunch of "dream matches" as well.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah. i think i got are problem gone. you know MNM right, i bet him if i beat him in yahoo pool, best of 7 series, i win all of his points, and he has to leave for a month. but if i lose, he gets my points and i leave for a month.


You better win then.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> You better win then.


alright. but first i need his yahoo id so i know its him, and i will tell him where to meet. i will show this guy no mercy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Johnny B. Badd vs. Stunning Steve Austin for the US Title


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> That would actually be cool. It would be shitty long term booking but for the short term it would be awesome. They could have a bunch of "dream matches" as well.


Alex Shelley could manage black machismo as Miss Elisabeth.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have failed. I cant find SNME without no results. :sad:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Yesterday was one of the worst days of my life, and today was one of my best. Just saw Spiderman 3 with 9 friends, then went into Wal Mart with them and fucked around so much that the cops got called on us, but me and three of them got away. Still haven't heard from the other 6, but fuck'em


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching Vince McMahon on the Howard Stern show. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsIh5HGcRCs&mode=related&search=


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Yesterday was one of the worst days of my life, and today was one of my best. Just saw Spiderman 3 with 9 friends, then went into Wal Mart with them and fucked around so much that the cops got called on us, but me and three of them got away. Still haven't heard from the other 6, but fuck'em


:lmao Getting the cops called on you and getting away=Ratings


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh, and one of your friends, Louise (some weird spelling to it, he's Brazilian, doesnt speak much English), forgot his wallets in the movie theatre, so he went back to get it...and we left him. Haven't seen him/heard from him since. Hopefully he wasn't kidnapped or anything....'cause he owes me $9.50 for a ticket


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Watching Vince McMahon on the Howard Stern show.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsIh5HGcRCs&mode=related&search=


Same.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ditching a buddy=Asshole move.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: playing MNM in yahoo pool, were in the room called in the end. watch if you want.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Ditching a buddy=Asshole move.


?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Ditching a buddy=Asshole move.


I just met him tonight (friend of a friend)...and I'm like 70% sure he got home okay. Although he was telling us that he may need a ride home, but I think he may have been joking...I'll call the cops if there's no word from him tomorrow 

Oh, and Spiderman 3 is so ridiculous, but when Spiderman goes badass...it's fucking badass.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

70% isn't that good of a %.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Still havent updated to Deuce and Domino being tag champs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: playing MNM in yahoo pool, were in the room called in the end. watch if you want.


Last time I tried watching you guys play pool, it froze up my computer and I had to reboot.

I'll just wait here. If you don't post again in the next hour or so, I'll assume that you lost. If you do post here in the next hour or so, then I obviously will assume that you won.

Stretching the page = absolutely no ratings whatsoever.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Stretching pages... Very nice.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Stretching pages... Very nice.


?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> 70% isn't that good of a %.


It's better than 30%.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> It's better than 30%.


You make a valid point.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> ?


Way to go. You know to use the edit button.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Way to go. You know to use the edit button.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


>


Don't be confused. It was clever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Don't be confused. It was clever.


:gun:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That Vince interview was great:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

So wait Cherry is which's sister and which's girlfriend?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That Vince interview was great:lmao


I loved the Bon Jovi guy that thought he had a shot at the WWF.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> So wait Cherry is which's sister and which's girlfriend?


Domino's sister and Duece's girlfriend.
























Why the fuck do I know that?!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> So wait Cherry is which's sister and which's girlfriend?


Cherry is useless. Deuce N' Domino need Trevor Murdoch and they would be the greatest stable ever.



WCW said:


> :gun:


Guns are for thugs.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: Paris Hilton just got sentenced to 45 days in jail for violation of her probation. I am one happy man right now.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> Domino's sister and Duece's girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So does that just give WWE a reason to break them up in the future or what?


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm listening to "Lose Yourself" by Eminem.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i beat MNM, but we made a deal. if i win, MNM can only post in Raw, Multi media, and diva section. and i get all of his points, which i did win.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> So does that just give WWE a reason to break them up in the future or what?


I don't know. Probably. Maybe Not. No.









Yes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow, I'm listening to Party Shuffle on iTunes and it played Macho Man followed by John Cena.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: Paris Hilton just got sentenced to 45 days in jail for violation of her probation. I am one happy man right now.


Just think of the sex tape that will come out of this... good stuff.

Sup everyone?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Paris Hilton is badass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i beat MNM, but we made a deal. if i win, MNM can only post in Raw, Multi media, and diva section. and i get all of his points, which i did win.


*WTF?* :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Just think of the sex tape that will come out of this... good stuff.
> 
> Sup everyone?


Hey McQueen.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Just think of the sex tape that will come out of this... good stuff.
> 
> Sup everyone?


I saw the sex tape last year. Ok sex tape. The nightvision killed it for me. :sad: 

Hello McQueen


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

[Jay-LK] said:


> I'm listening to "Lose Yourself" by Eminem.


OMFG! So am I! :hb 

CoD4 is gonna be awesome dude.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Matt Hardy is a main event waiting to happen according to JBL. I think we went over this a couple hours ago.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

SmackDown! was great.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey P.F, hey Derek

Truth: Nightvision is not cool in anything except video games, the military and action movies.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

"Ya'll are just soft like some Cinemax porn"

John Cena is a beast on the mic.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i beat MNM, but we made a deal. if i win, MNM can only post in Raw, Multi media, and diva section. and i get all of his points, which i did win.



You made a deal with the devil. Shame on you. :no:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i beat MNM, but we made a deal. if i win, MNM can only post in Raw, Multi media, and diva section. and i get all of his points, which i did win.


Screw that he should be banned for a month. That was your original deal.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *WTF?* :lmao :lmao :lmao


MNMitteamonthesence or whatever you spell the name.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUME89XXpQQ

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> MNMitteamonthesence or whatever you spell the name.


You should have played russian roulette together.

:side: hey JDL


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Ownage™ said:



> OMFG! So am I! :hb
> 
> CoD4 is gonna be awesome dude.


Duh! It's based on Modern Warfare! Finally something different! It's going to rock. 

I really want to see the new weapons in the game.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-My computer just told me that I rep Derek too much.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen, you psyched about ROH on PPV or what?

For the PPV to be a success, they need to bring in a guy from NOAH. Only one man can give ROH the buyrates they need.



Spoiler



Mushiking Terry. That guy rules


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> "Ya'll are just soft like some Cinemax porn"
> 
> John Cena is a beast on the mic.


To be honest he was never as bad as many said he was.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> You should have played russian roulette together.
> 
> :side: hey JDL


But with two bullets.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Duh! It's based on Modern Warfare! Finally something different! It's going to rock.
> 
> I really want to see the new weapons in the game.


Was CoD3 kind of a let down for you? It was for me.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUME89XXpQQ
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao



Mike Tyson calling Stone Cold Steve Austin a ******. :lmao 

It's Mike being Mike.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Was CoD3 kind of a let down for you? It was for me.


It was alright, but it wasnt as good as CoD 1 & 2.

Have you checked out the trailer Ownage? I'm pretty sure you have, just asking. .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> To be honest he was never as bad as many said he was.


I actually agree. I found his CD to be listenable, which is more than I can say about other rap CDs out there. But we all knew that he was going to get a bad rap (no pun) because he was a wrestler.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Someone post in the SVR2008 discussion thread, so I can post another match review, plz. :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I need a gif in my sig but I have used all the ones I have too many times.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I am playing the video game, F.E.A.R.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I actually agree. I found his CD to be listenable, which is more than I can say about other rap CDs out there. But we all knew that he was going to get a bad rap (no pun) because he was a wrestler.


Yes. I like a lot of rap though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> MNMitteamonthesence or whatever you spell the name.


I know.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Someone post in the SVR2008 discussion thread, so I can post another match review, plz. :$


Done.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

[Jay-LK] said:


> It was alright, but it wasnt as good as CoD 1 & 2.
> 
> Have you checked out the trailer Ownage? I'm pretty sure you have, just asking. .


Yeah, looks badass.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I'm Out. See You Later.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

All I really noticed from Savage's CD is that it sounded like he never written any raps before that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later PF.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Done.


I'll rep you now. :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Savage's rap CD was a piece of shit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I'll rep you now. :$


You better.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I'll rep you now. :$


Me too? :$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Savage's rap CD was a piece of shit.


I expected worse.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You better.


I'd like the Leah avy now, please. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I'd like Leah avy now, please. :agree:


Buy me a gift.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: got all of MNMiteamonthesene points


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I expected worse.


You expected a giant flaming piece of donkey shit?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: got all of MNMiteamonthesene points


Wow, you're sad.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> McQueen, you psyched about ROH on PPV or what?
> 
> For the PPV to be a success, they need to bring in a guy from NOAH. Only one man can give ROH the buyrates they need.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ricky Marvin/Mushiking Joker is better IMO and he will be at the ROH Japan shows, but Kotaro Suzuki/Terry is pretty good too



And yeah this is great news with the ROH PPV deal, mostly for the fact that ROH talent is contracted now but this is a good step in the right direction for them. Although I'll miss all the talent that has recently left, even Shingo and his allmighty mullet but mostly Aries because he isn't going to pushed in TNA anyways.

EDIT: Oh yeah Derek the 1st ROH PPV show will have Morishima the dough-boy badass, KENTA and Marufuji at it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> You expected a giant flaming piece of donkey shit?


No I expected the CD to be worse than it was.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow, you're sad.


whatever. im planning on making a big pool tourney in a few months. for 1,000,000 points.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Buy me a gift.


I've given you like, 50,000 points over the course I've known you already, you bastard.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHihfxE0ZTk


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Watching smackdown Matt hardy vs kennedy.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Watching smackdown Matt hardy vs kennedy.


Show stealer.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Hey all


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I've given you like, 50,000 points over the course I've known you already, you bastard.


You buy me a gift or you get no avatar. :frustrate


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I personally find Keep it Fresh to have some charisma, however North Dakota does not have any charisma.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel, buy me lifetime membershp already.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Marvin is better. But Mushiking Terry is a superhero, which makes him awesome.



Aries will be back once his contract in TNA runs out.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I personally find Keep it Fresh to have some charisma, however North Dakota does not have any charisma.


In real life I'm a hooligan.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

*fu.*



AMPLine4Life said:


> You buy me a gift or you get no avatar. :frustrate


fu.



Inev21 said:


> Diesel, buy me lifetime membershp already.


fu.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kim is gonna kill you *


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Just watched Kennedy vs Hardy as well. Awesome little match-up. I believe that could be a PPV opener easy.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm happy matt won I like him more then kennedy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Kim is gonna kill you *


Best. Set Up. Ever.

Not the truth, but still a good theme. 

Like my new avatar Diesel?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMP is the Mongo McMichael of the forums.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Asshole move alert.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Best. Set Up. Ever.
> 
> Not the truth, but still a good theme.
> 
> Like my new avatar Diesel?


Oh, you crafty son of a bitch.

The second you change avys...I'm all over that shit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> AMP is the Mongo McMichael of the forums.


I'm lost in a strip club?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm lost in a strip club?


Basically.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Oh, you crafty son of a bitch.
> 
> The second you change avys...I'm all over that shit.


I was gonna make you a better one (Rachelle high fiving GSP) but not now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Basically.


Sounds like a winning situation to me.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I was gonna make you a better one (Rachelle high fiving GSP) but not now.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am thinking of changing my setup or just adding a gif to the setup which should I do?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Haha.


:no: If only Movement was here too....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


>


All I ask for is a gift. You're gonna lose your points to me when we bet on Liddell/Jackson, might as well start early.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no: If only Movement was here too....


Entertainment.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :no: If only Movement was here too....


The one person with less charisma than KIF?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I am thinking of changing my setup or just adding a gif to the setup which should I do?


I'd change the set up.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no: If only Movement was here too....


i was talking to him on MSN today, he is sick right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Entertainment.


I'm sure the atmosphere of this thread would make a 360 turn.


Derek said:


> The one person with less charisma than KIF?


Possibly. Put them in a normal tag match against Lance Storm and Steve Blackman in front of a WWE audience.


Jeffdivalover said:


> i was talking to him on MSN today, he is sick right now.


o. *Jailbait*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJV2v7FS9BQ

A true clash of the titans


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm sure the atmosphere of this thread would make a 360 turn.
> 
> Possibly. Put them in a normal tag match against Lance Storm and Steve Blackman in front of a WWE audience.
> 
> o. *Jailbait*


hes on right now on MSN.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Possibly. Put them in a normal tag match against Lance Storm and Steve Blackman in front of a WWE audience.


Nobody deserves that.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm sure the atmosphere of this thread would make a 360 turn.
> 
> Possibly. Put them in a normal tag match against Lance Storm and Steve Blackman in front of a WWE audience.
> 
> o. *Jailbait*


Well I could try to be more entertaining, but whats the point on an internet forum?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJV2v7FS9BQ
> 
> A true clash of the titans


It better involve RVDTito vs Kent "controversal" Jonez yo!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Entertaining is entertaining, regardless of whether or not its on the internet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MNMteamit-whatever is trying to get people to play chess against him on Yahoo for points so he can get some points back. Pathetic.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

SELF HIGH FIVE!


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Listening to Metallica.

Hey eveybody.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> MNMteamit-whatever is trying to get people to play chess against him on Yahoo for points so he can get some points back. Pathetic.


he asked me on pm if he can make a thread about chess. i told him do whatever he wants, i really don't care. he will get banned anyways.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> SELF HIGH FIVE!


That's my gimmick to impersonate DDP...


BANG!

Oh and hi crossface


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hes on right now on MSN.


oh thats fine.


Derek said:


> Nobody deserves that.


Tag team Ironman match.


Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Well I could try to be more entertaining, but whats the point on an internet forum?


You're right. GTFO


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That's my gimmick to impersonate DDP...
> 
> 
> BANG!
> ...


Hey yo, it's me, it's me, it's DDP!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Entertaining is entertaining, regardless of whether or not its on the internet.


I'll let WCW do his stand-up first.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'll let WCW do his stand-up first.


He's not a draw.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Buff Bagwell said:


> Lex Luger, it's more like LEX LOSER!!!!!!!!!


A true poet.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You're right. GTFO


Busy.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Changed my setup but I think its over the limits.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Here Diesel. Because I <3 you (no ****):


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> He's not a draw.


:cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: 


Don't make me rep you with cat pictures.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DDMac said:


> He's not a draw.


But Diamond Dallas Page is and he's channeling DDP right now, let the man talk.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> A true poet.


Damn. How does he come up with this stuff?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

DDMac said:


> He's not a draw.


And if I did something it would draw? Do I need to pull a Theo Huxtable or a Kimmy Gibbler?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:
> 
> 
> Don't make me rep you with cat pictures.


Sry. :sad:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Crossface™ said:


> Truth: Listening to Metallica.
> 
> Hey eveybody.


Hey Sean. 

Truth - Watching Smackdown.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

How about a Carlton Banks?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> And if I did something it would draw? Do I need to pull a Theo Huxtable or a *Kimmy Gibbler?*


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Although I heard she's hot now, or was that Stephanie?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just heard Michael Buffer announce Ric Flair as the Undisputed Heavyweight Champion of the world


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Although I heard she's hot now, or was that Stephanie?


I don't know, but D.J. looked pretty good in Carrie 2.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I just heard Michael Buffer announce Ric Flair as the Undisputed Heavyweight Champion of the world


Greatest moment ever?


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Hey Sean.
> 
> Truth - Watching Smackdown.


Hey John. What's up?

Truth: The Rangers lost in overtime. God, they're awful. :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

D-D-DDP....Is toooooooo cool.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I don't know, but D.J. looked pretty good in Carrie 2.


Might have been her then, I just remember my friend telling me one of the full house girls is hot now and I know he wasn't talking about the Olson Twigs.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Stephanie was hot by the end of the show and I personally have always found the Olsen Twins hott as I am the same age as them almost.

Truth-I get my sig just under the limits. Did I do it right or is it over? (Im still not sure exactly how to get the limit)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- DDP is going to be in Snoop Dogg's new horror movie.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Next person to post gets all my points.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Might have been her then, I just remember my friend telling me one of the full house girls is hot now and I know he wasn't talking about the Olson Twigs.


Well then I'm probably right. I love Full House moments.

Edit: Looks like I won something.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- DDP is going to be in Snoop Dogg's new horror movie.


:lmao RATINGS!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: was spiderman 3 better then 2 and 1?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: was spiderman 3 better then 2 and 1?


I've heard mixed reviews. My friend said it was shit though.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

617,043? Right?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: was spiderman 3 better then 2 and 1?


Only one way to find out.

It's also not truth if your asking a question.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Greatest moment ever?


I marked out


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I'll probably go see Spiderman III this weekend, be the first movie I've gone to the theaters for since Snakes on a Plane


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i will rent it when it comes out on DVD, the only movie so far im willing to go on the first day it comes out is Rush Hour 3


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Just finished my 7th coke of the evening.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Yay, I'm rich just like my bank account.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I marked out


Sounds like the proper reaction.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'll probably go see Spiderman III this weekend, be the first movie I've gone to the theaters for since Snakes on a Plane


You have a fine taste in movies.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Mark Henry looks blazed out of his mind in the promo on SD!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even though my friend said it wasn't worth seeing, I'm still going to see it. It can't be worse than 'Hulk'.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: I can't fucking believe Kennedy jobbed to Hardy again. WWE really knows how to kill momentum.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Even though my friend said it wasn't worth seeing, I'm still going to see it. It can't be worse than 'Hulk'.


If Venom is in it, it can't be a total waste.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sounds like the proper reaction.


:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Even though my friend said it wasn't worth seeing, I'm still going to see it. It can't be worse than 'Hulk'.


USA's favorite movie?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'll probably go see Spiderman III this weekend, be the first movie I've gone to the theaters for since Snakes on a Plane


*You should have never went to the movies to see Snakes on a Plane.. Snakes on a Plane ruins movies for anyone who see's it. It's simply impossible to live up to a movie as great as Snakes on a Plane.

That's why I avoided it.*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Going to the movies in general is a waste of money.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> If Venom is in it, it can't be a total waste.


I like Venom, but he's not one of my favorite characters.

He was the prototype 'Crazy bad guy' that comics was infested with in the 90's. But, he actually had some depth, so he was better than all of the rip-offs that came later.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *You should have never went to the movies to see Snakes on a Plane.. Snakes on a Plane ruins movies for anyone who see's it. It's simply impossible to live up to a movie as great as Snakes on a Plane.
> 
> That's why I avoided it.*


I have it on DVD if you want to borrow it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *You should have never went to the movies to see Snakes on a Plane.. Snakes on a Plane ruins movies for anyone who see's it. It's simply impossible to live up to a movie as great as Snakes on a Plane.
> 
> That's why I avoided it.*


I had a lot of fun seeing that in the theater, Samuel L. Jackson has the greatest manager ever cause that guy is in some crappy ass movies that hey single handedly makes awesome.

How ya doing Sabrina?


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: I'm too lazy to go to the movies or even Blockbuster. I wait until it comes out on demand.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I like Venom, but he's not one of my favorite characters.
> 
> He was the prototype 'Crazy bad guy' that comics was infested with in the 90's. But, he actually had some depth, so he was better than all of the rip-offs that came later.


*cough* Carnage *cough*

Truth: Beta Ray Bill needs his own movie.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *You should have never went to the movies to see Snakes on a Plane.. Snakes on a Plane ruins movies for anyone who see's it. It's simply impossible to live up to a movie as great as Snakes on a Plane.
> 
> That's why I avoided it.*


hey sabrina have you ever seen the movie down to earth?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I like Venom, but he's not one of my favorite characters.
> 
> He was the prototype 'Crazy bad guy' that comics was infested with in the 90's. But, he actually had some depth, *so he was better than all of the rip-offs that came later.*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You know I better go before I miss all over Becker. Good night all. 

Stay Charsmatic.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I liked Carnage. :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I had a lot of fun seeing that in the theater, Samuel L. Jackson has the greatest manager ever cause that guy is in some crappy ass movies that hey single handedly makes awesome.
> 
> How ya doing Sabrina?


How does that make his manager awesome? If anything his manager should be fired for giving him crappy ass movies that he's forced to save.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The "Maximum Carnage" storyline was really cool to me at the time it happened, but then again I was like 9 or 10 at the time.

AMP it makes his manager awesome because he knows how shitty the movie is and he knows Samuel L. Jackson never turns down a script.

and now we got awesome movies like S.O.A.P., SWAT and Deep Blue Sea because of it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> The "Maximum Carnage" storyline was really cool to me at the time it happened, but then again I was like 9 or 10 at the time.


The Genesis game was the bomb. I think I'll play it right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> I have it on DVD if you want to borrow it.


*Whooohooo a 3 day rental perhaps???



McQueen, I'm doing good! I really should see that movie though. Samual is da bomb-diggity!


Jeff, not that I recall. What's it about and who's in it?*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> The "Maximum Carnage" storyline was really cool to me at the time it happened, but then again I was like 9 or 10 at the time.
> 
> AMP it makes his manager awesome because he knows how shitty the movie is and he knows Samuel L. Jackson never turns down a script.
> 
> and now we got awesome movies like S.O.A.P., SWAT and Deep Blue Sea because of it.


I guess that makes sense.

Give his manager a raise.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Dave Chappelle's Samuel L. Jackson impersonation is spot on.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> *cough* Carnage *cough*
> 
> Truth: Beta Ray Bill needs his own movie.


:lmao

Beta Ray Bill owns


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I thought you'd like that Derek, Beta Ray Bill was the shit.



WCW said:


> The Genesis game was the bomb. I think I'll play it right now.


That game actually really was badass, I'm jealous cause I never got it 

I also miss the old X-Men arcade game, Nightcrawler was the shit in that game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> and now we got awesome movies like S.O.A.P., SWAT and Deep Blue Sea because of it.


*And Shaft*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yeah I thought you'd like that Derek, Beta Ray Bill was the shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The X-Men arcade game was the shit. I used to go with a large group of people and we would all play and since there was like 6-8 joysticks we would own. Good times.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Whooohooo a 3 day rental perhaps???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chris rock, he was a comedian. he gets killed while riding his bike, and goes to heaven. gets a body, (a rich old guys one) that just died and no one knows about. He does everything to win this girl over, does, but gets shot. and dies, but in the end, a younge guy dies in a car crash, and chris rock gets his body. thats all i remember.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

nice servers


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> chris rock, he was a comedian. he gets killed while riding his bike, and goes to heaven. gets a body, (a rich old guys one) that just died and no one knows about. He does everything to win this girl over, does, but gets shot. and dies, but in the end, a younge guy dies in a car crash, and chris rock gets his body. thats all i remember.


*Nope, haven't seen it. I would have checked it out but you already told me the ending *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> nice servers


Nice your face.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

bad ass


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Nice your face.


Tell One Night Stand to stop logging off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

These servers are badass


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Nope, haven't seen it. I would have checked it out but you already told me the ending *


Honestly aside from Eugene Levy that movie wasn't very funny, your not missing much.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The 'Rock In Rio' live version of Fear Of The Dark is so fuckin' awesome. Listening to it now.

Truth - Smackdown was solid tonight.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Nope, haven't seen it. I would have checked it out but you already told me the ending *


 but i did leave some parts off  big parts.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Honestly aside from Eugene Levy that movie wasn't very funny, your not missing much.


You didn't like it? Meh, maybe it's because I'm a Chris Rock mark.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - The 'Rock In Rio' live version of Fear Of The Dark is so fuckin' awesome. Listening to it now.
> 
> Truth - Smackdown was solid tonight.


Asshole you better use that avatar I made you.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Asshole you better use that avatar I made you.


You made me one?

I missed it. Post again, plz.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - The 'Rock In Rio' live version of Fear Of The Dark is so fuckin' awesome. Listening to it now.


I got that on the Edward the Great album and yeah that is a great live recording, the crowd was really into it.

And AMP it wasn't a horrible movie I just didn't think it was that funny or memorable, I forgot all about it until JDL brought it up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Good to know that Scott Norton has stayed in shape.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Corey is a pirate


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> You made me one?
> 
> I missed it. Post again, plz.


I make you the avatar and you skip right over it. I see how it is Diesel


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I got that on the Edward the Great album and yeah that is a great live recording, the crowd was really into it.
> 
> And AMP it wasn't a horrible movie I just didn't think it was that funny or memorable, I forgot all about it until JDL brought it up.


The few extra screams by him were nice, too. Don't hear that in the studio version.

And the fans making the "oh" sound throughout the beat was sweet, too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Good to know that Scott Norton has stayed in shape.


That's the picute in the dictionary under "Jobber in U.S., Major Star in Japan" or was that a picture of Dr. Death Seve Williams.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> but i did leave some parts off  big parts.


*and I absolutely love the big parts... *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I got that on the Edward the Great album and yeah that is a great live recording, the crowd was really into it.
> 
> And AMP it wasn't a horrible movie I just didn't think it was that funny or memorable, I forgot all about it until JDL brought it up.


I hear you. Only reason I remember it is because of Rock.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Sabrina is living up to her usertitle again


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I make you the avatar and you skip right over it. I see how it is Diesel


Just for that, you get two, I repeat, TWO, thumbs up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dungeon Of Doom = ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Just for that, you get two, I repeat, TWO, thumbs up.


A gift would be better :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


>


Lance Storm makes me want to read. Good casting.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *and I absolutely love the big parts... *


. watch it. and Sabrina who do you want to win the NBA championship?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Anyone who remembers Edge on the Weakest Link a few years ago would find it hard to believe he reads books.

Truth: I've read a couple books that Lance Storm has recommended though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Anyone who remembers Edge on the Weakest Link a few years ago would find it hard to believe he reads books.
> 
> Truth: I've read a couple books that Lance Storm has recommended though.


They should have casted Booker T for that poster. He's an intelligent man, he has glasses.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They should have casted Booker T for that poster. He's an intelligent man, he has glasses.


:lmao

I could Dig that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Edge needs to be a Vampire again


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I find it funny that Mark Henry is reading a kids book in that picture


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Edge needs to be a Vampire again


No Edge needs to f*ck Linda McMahon for heel heat and fued with Vince for the ECW Title.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> No Edge needs to f*ck Linda McMahon for heel heat and fued with Vince for the ECW Title.


:lmao

That's so wrong but so funny. I wonder if Linda is as bland in bed as she is on screen.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> A gift would be better :side:


gift 4 gift?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> That's so wrong but so funny. I wonder if Linda is as bland in bed as she is on screen.


:lmao

I really don't want to know!

Truth: listeningto the greatest song ever _The Final Countdown_


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: big show lost weight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> trutH: big show lost weight.


Truth: Hogan lost hair!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> gift 4 gift?


I'll return it on May 26th.

To McQueen, it's your fault for brining it up. And that is the greatest song ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> trutH: *big show* lost weight.


That was his slave name.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I was eating and then I see AMP mention Linda in bed.:$ Its McQueen's fault!

Show shouldn't even wear that outfit anymore....And I wonder if Hogan came close to dying in that match.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

IT'S THE.....FINAL COUNTDOWNNNNNNN!!

I heard that song in PE today. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And that is the greatest song ever.


I'm just not sure if it is the greatest song ever because of Danielson or because of Gob from _Arrested Development_, I fucking <3 that show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I was eating and then I see AMP mention Linda in bed.:$ Its McQueen's fault!
> 
> Show shouldn't even wear that outfit anymore....And I wonder if Hogan came close to dying in that match.


He almost died climbing the ropes for the 10 punches in the corner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I'm just not sure if it is the greatest song ever because of Danielson or because of Gob from _Arrested Development_, I fucking <3 that show.


We'll say Danielson 51% and Gob 49% for obvious reasons that aren't really obvious.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> . watch it. and Sabrina who do you want to win the NBA championship?


*The Lakers, just to see you explode all over yourself.. but that's obviously not going to happen now.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He almost died climbing the ropes for the 10 punches in the corner.


LOL Death via leg drop?

I would assume he wore a shirt to the ring. Wonder if he had trouble ripping it off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *The Lakers, just to see you explode all over yourself.. but that's obviously not going to happen now.*


He already does explode all over hisself.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *The Lakers, just to see you explode all over yourself.. but that's obviously not going to happen now.*


Ok, seriously that's far more dirty than my Linda McMahon comment, and just wrong on several levels.

Anyways Dark Orchid text already has that effect on jeff.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *The Lakers, just to see you explode all over yourself.. but that's obviously not going to happen now.*


there is always next year  right now im cheering for GS or Bulls to win. Do you think lakers can sign Lewis?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> He already does explode all over hisself.


oshit. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *The Lakers, just to see you explode all over yourself.. but that's obviously not going to happen now.*


I wouldn't mind if he just exploded :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair vs. Big Show from ECW last year was awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*^^^^^ someone needs to use that as an avatar *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> *Flair* vs. Big Show from ECW last year was awesome.


Keyword


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- A near 60 year old Ric Flair and The Big Show had an ECW match that was better then anything in recent memory on iMPACT.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I hope my latest post in the SVR2008 thread isn't overshadowed by one liner posts. It's happened before. [/moderatesizedplug] :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Vinnie Vegas rules


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Ok, seriously that's far more dirty than my Linda McMahon comment, and just wrong on several levels.
> 
> Anyways Dark Orchid text already has that effect on jeff.



*But if he's not careful, Kim is gonna kill him *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *But if he's not careful, Kim is gonna kill him *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Truth- A near 60 year old Ric Flair and The Big Show had an ECW match that was better then anything in recent memory on iMPACT.


Now way, this match has everything beat:



> So as convoluted as that clusterfuck was, up next was a "Suicide Stampede". They had a bunch of teams having a match. They needed a SCREEN with RULES. The rules were: "Winners move on to 3-way X Title match against Sabin at Sacrifice. You cannot tag in your own partner." They didn't even announce who the teams were, we had to figure it out on our own. It appears we had Alex Shelley & Kaz, Sharkie & Low-Ki, Petey Williams & Jerry Lynn, and Sonjay Dutt & Jay Lethal. If this whole thing wasn't bad enough, guys weren't even tagging, they were just getting into the ring. So it gets worse. Black Machismo pinned Kaz with a flying elbow and then Sonjay, his partner, got mad. Why, you ask? I don't fucking know. Don said maybe he was mad because Lethal stole his pin. "Who cares?" Tenay screamed. My thoughts exactly. Sonjay was MAD because his partner WON HIM A TITLE SHOT ON PPV. So then Grandpa Nash came out for some reason, I guess to make peace, and Sonjay wanted nothing to do with Lethal. So why the fuck were you in this match, and why the fuck was he your partner? And why the fuck would anyone watch this show?.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*FINGER POKE OF DOOM!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Now way, this match has everything beat:


I love it when he brings up the fact that the matches need a SCREEN with RULES.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *But if he's not careful, Kim is gonna kill him *


Kim wouldn't pull the trigger on a child/wife abusing father. Seriously.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Going to watch Spiderman 3 on Sunday


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> Vinnie Vegas rules


*He needs some bling.. at least some diamonds.. come on!



Jeff, honestly, I'm for the Baby Bulls and Golden State as well. *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I love it when he brings up the fact that the matches need a SCREEN with RULES.


Did you happen to watch Impact last night?

If not then you missed Jim Cornette explaining and making more sense out of the Roode/Young storyline in 2 minutes than the 5 or so months of actual build up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Vinnie Vegas rules


I posted a pic of him last night


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> And why the fuck would anyone watch this show?.


:lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Jeff, honestly, I'm for the Baby Bulls and Golden State as well. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did you happen to watch Impact last night?
> 
> If not then you missed Jim Cornette explaining and making more sense out of the Roode/Young storyline in 2 minutes than the 5 or so months of actual build up.


I would like to hear this explanation. If anyone can pull it off Cornette can.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I posted a pic of him last night


Good for you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Kim wouldn't pull the trigger on a child/wife abusing father. Seriously.


*She was just bluffing. She's really a stone cold killer.. but she knew the camera's were on her. *


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

smackdown was good most of the time I don't like it.




I hate my computer :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *She was just bluffing. She's really a stone cold killer.. but she knew the camera's were on her. *


She didn't get the camera shyness from her father, that's for damn sure.

To WCW, I'll try to see if I can find it on YouTube.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> smackdown was good most of the time I don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks frankie


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> smackdown was good most of the time I don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god.......

Oh, Cornette is greatness. Shame that they waited so long to make sense of the storyline though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> She didn't get the camera shyness from her father, that's for damn sure.


*Best comeback ever?*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i g2g bye everyone and sabrina


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wish Jim Cornette was my dad.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've recently made a moral descision to agree with anything Jim Cornette ever says, even if he was petitioning to have me executed I have to agree with the guy he's that damn good.

Hey Jeffdivalover fuck you for not singling me out in your goodbye!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Best comeback ever?*


Sure. Get on yahoo if ya can.

Speaking of comebacks. I wish Hootie & The Blowfish would make a comeback, they rule.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate JDL


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I need to find a way to get to the place where the local TV taping for the local wrestling company is taking place.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim Cornette is awesome, too bad TNA sucks so much that they can't even use him properly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jim Cornette is awesome, too bad TNA sucks so much that they can't even use him properly.


They should put him in a position of power.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I hate idiots.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pheeners I think your sig is over the limit. I want Russo and Cornette on TV together. Talk about a mix in style.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Nerf Herder is the best band you've never heard of, well maybe not best but they are pretty damn good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Pheeners I think your sig is over the limit. I want Russo and Cornette on TV together. Talk about a mix in style.


Did I ever mention a clip from shoot interview with Cornette that I saw where he talks about Russo's writing style?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Pheeners I think your sig is over the limit. I want Russo and Cornette on TV together. Talk about a mix in style.


Cornette hates Russo's guts because of Oklahoma.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

He's the authority figure in TNA, WCW. Too bad Bobby Roode can apparently fire workers but he can't.

TNA sucks so much that they can't even get their TNA Today videos edited properly:

*Video starts with the ending of Cage/AJ vs. Sting/Angle* 

*Cornette announce that both Sting and Angle get a shot at Christian at Sacrifice in a 3-Way*

*During the Lethal/Cide match, Tenay says "Later on TNA Today, we're going to answer the question of who gets the shot at Christian Cage at Sacrifice because we will have highlights of that Tag Team Match from Impact"*

YOU FUCKING MORONS!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's the authority figure in TNA, WCW. Too bad Bobby Roode can apparently fire workers but he can't.
> 
> TNA sucks so much that they can't even get their TNA Today videos edited properly:
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Holy shit, this company is so bad that they have commercial breaks during YOUTUBE MATCHES! WHAT THE FUCK! PLUG YOUR FUCKING PPV AFTER THE MATCH...NOT DURING IT!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Did I ever mention a clip from shoot interview with Cornette that I saw where he talks about Russo's writing style?


Nah. That had to be good.


WCW said:


> Cornette hates Russo's guts because of Oklahoma.


Not suprising. Sometimes I wonder who's more liked. Russo or Bischoff


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bischoff...no, Russo...no, Bischoff.

Ok...Satan > Bischoff > Russo.

Is that good?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wish I had a Vader banner


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Nah. That had to be good.


Here's what he said (the best I can remember, it was taken down at YouTube):

"Russo's style is like- it's like a Moose walking into your home and shitting in your living room. Yes, it's shocking and unexpected, but it's shocking and unexpected because it makes no fucking sense."


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jay Lethal drops a shitty elbow for a Randy Savage imitation.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Oklahoma was Ed Ferrara.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Oklahoma was Ed Ferrara.


PERHAPS BECAUSE VINCE RUSSO WAS ALSO A BOOKER AT THE TIME HE MAY HAVE HAD SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Here's what he said (the best I can remember, it was taken down at YouTube):
> 
> "Russo's style is like- it's like a Moose walking into your home and shitting in your living room. Yes, it's shocking and unexpected, but it's shocking and unexpected because it makes no fucking sense."


no it was even better than that, he was saying things russo wrote are as likely as the Mounties breaking into the room he was in and arresting him for sodomizing a moose. I should find the youtube clip.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^:lmao


NCIH said:


> Bischoff...no, Russo...no, Bischoff.
> 
> Ok...Satan > Bischoff > Russo.
> 
> Is that good?


I'll take it.


Derek said:


> Here's what he said (the best I can remember, it was taken down at YouTube):
> 
> "Russo's style is like- it's like a Moose walking into your home and shitting in your living room. Yes, it's shocking and unexpected, but it's shocking and unexpected because it makes no fucking sense."


:lmao!!!!!!!!!!

I wish they would let him talk on the mic.....uncensored.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

No, WCW. I mean Oklahoma was portrayed by Ed Ferrara it was Russo's idea but played by Ferrara.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> no it was even better than that, he was saying things russo wrote are as likely as the Mounties breaking into the room he was in and arresting him for sodomizing a moose. I should find the youtube clip.


Shit, That's right. I don't think it's still on YouTube.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:banned:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: That clip is off youtube now, it's been copyrighted by ROH


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bye jeff.




takes ten minutes for me to reply.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I just realized this. At TNA Sacrifice, every title will be on the line in a fucking 3-way match. 

Fuck "you might be a *******" jokes, I'm starting "TNA is so fucking stupid" jokes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I just realized this. At TNA Sacrifice, every title will be on the line in a fucking 3-way match.


I hope there is a run in in every title match.

Truth: I hope TNA fails, I really really do.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

You just realized that? I realized that about 3 days ago.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I just realized this. At TNA Sacrifice, every title will be on the line in a fucking 3-way match.
> 
> Fuck "you might be a *******" jokes, I'm starting "TNA is so fucking stupid" jokes.


I didn't realize that until now. God, that company is such a joke.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WE ARE WRESTLING!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF is like every PPV suppose to be sometype of speciality? Or it just happens like that?.....


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Thanks for the memories even though they weren't so great


What's that about, AMP?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW > TNA


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh yay its time for the TNA bashing to begin.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Phenners, TNA just asks to be bashed don't blame us.



Diesel said:


> WE ARE WRESTLING!


WE ARE WRESTLING..... FORUM!?

Diesel when are you going to start the "official TNA wrestling game thread"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> What's that about, AMP?


Fall Out Boy song that's stuck in my head and a personal life situation. No I'm not leaving.

Nah K, it's not a PPV specialty, it's just TNA.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh. Figures:sad:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Curse word in a sig=Offense of the rules. I demand AMP be banned :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> WE ARE WRESTLING..... FORUM!?
> 
> Diesel when are you going to start the "official TNA wrestling game thread"


Once/if I get the red bar.

:side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth - Back from a night out. How is everyone?

Truth - Raptors lost


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I gave up all hope on TNA once I learned that they actually care about what guys like Bill & Doug and Kent Jones think.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Rey Mysterio,Jr=Giant Killer.

Mike Awesome=Career Killer.

Vince Russo=Wrestling Company Killer.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Curse word in a sig=Offense of the rules. I demand AMP be banned :side:


Having a banner that supports TNA is also against the rules.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey J Merce, we're fine (I guess).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hey J Merce, we're fine (I guess).


SPEAK FOR YOURSELF


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I gave up all hope on TNA once I learned that they actually care about what guys like Bill & Doug and Kent Jones think.


Meh, that never really bugged me. I couldn't give a shit if they actually care about those guys opinions as long as they're providing me with a decent show to watch, which they're not.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Can I make the thread "TNA is so fuckin' stupid..." in the game section, now?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Once/*if I get the red bar.*
> 
> :side:


Your nationality prohibits such a thing. Sorry to remind you. Hopefully I don't sound racist for stating a general fact.:sad:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth - Raptors lost


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Orton/Angle from ONS2 is underrated.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Can I make the thread "TNA is so fuckin' stupid..." in the game section, now?


No.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Having a banner that supports TNA is also against the rules.


Its not supporting TNA just AJ Styles.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TNA is trying to hard to be WWE's competition and getting to big too fast is exactly why ECW failed so why would TNA be any different.

Truth: AJ Styles is better when he's not in TNA, but the guy still needs to learn to sell.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Rey Mysterio,Jr=Giant Killer.
> 
> Mike Awesome=Career Killer.
> 
> Vince Russo=Wrestling Company Killer.


Actually, most of the stupid ideas come from Jarrett and Dutch Mantell. Russo just writes, but he doesn't have as much influence as people think, at least according to reports.

In fact, Mantell scolded Shelley for using some European style chain wrestling, because X Division matches are "supposed to look like a video game."


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Can I make the thread "TNA is so fuckin' stupid..." in the game section, now?


Word games section? I wouldn't see why not.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Dutch Mandell(or Mantell) is a fuckin' dolt.

He's the worse booker since....ever.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Word games section? I wouldn't see why not.


Well, I'd have to think of a really good one to put in the first post....

Edit: I'm tired...and going to bed. Night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: For the 1st time in about 5 years New Japan doesn't generally suck right now, and for that I am greatful.

Here's one HCIH: TNA is so fuckin' stupid.... redsilver is a fan.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

NastyNas said:


>


:cuss: 

I don't care that much. It just means I don't have to watch basketball anymore this year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I once saw Dutch Mantell and Jarrett wrestling to an orchestra.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Here's one HCIH: TNA is so fuckin' stupid.... redsilver is a fan.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

TNA should have Cornette and Raven book the shows.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA should have Cornette and Raven book the shows.


That's be awesome.


You as high as I am?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA should have Cornette and Raven book the shows.


TNA fans aren't smart enough to understand Raven's logic. 

Actually I think Raven would be an excellent booker for any company but he would probably think up some strange convoluted storylines.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA should have Cornette and Raven book the shows.


Raven is overrated. You always hear about how smart he is and how he has creative control over his storylines but he's always stuck in the most dumb shit storylines.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's be awesome.
> 
> 
> You as high as I am?


Nah, no smoking for me for awhile. I'll probably be drinking a bit tonight (Saturday) though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*VIDILIFE.com

^^^ 

Still has some copyrighted wrestling matches... *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Raven is overrated. You always hear about how smart he is and how he has creative control over his storylines but he's always stuck in the most dumb shit storylines.


Is serotonin one of those shit storylines? Because it sucks balls.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Is serotonin one of those shit storylines? Because it sucks balls.


One of many. You can count all of his 100000000 rehashes of the Flock/Nest.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Raven is overrated. You always hear about how smart he is and how he has creative control over his storylines but he's always stuck in the most dumb shit storylines.


He would still be better than what's happening now.

And I don't think he has any say in his TNA character. If you're talking about ECW then I always enjoyed the storylines he was in. Whatever, then have Cornette book all the shows. Fuck, pluck some BTB idiots from this forum and have them book.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He would still be better than what's happening now.
> 
> And I don't think he has any say in his TNA character. If you're talking about ECW then I always enjoyed the storylines he was in. Whatever, then have Cornette book all the shows. Fuck, pluck some BTB idiots from this forum and have them book.


TNA would get sued if they hired Grendrill.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> TNA would get sued if they hired Grendrill.


Good, they'll be out of business faster.

And with Raven, he doesn't even have to book. Just have him be a road agent and teach those guys how to work. Actually, every fucking worker in TNA should have to watch Secrets of the Ring so they understand how to work a damn match. And Dutch Mantell should be fired. FUCK THIS COMPANY! I refuse to mod that damn section anymore (that's a lie).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> TNA would get sued if they hired Grendrill.


And WholeDamnShow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^^And John Carter


WCW said:


> TNA would get sued if they hired Grendrill.


oh damn:lmao

Get some of the worse BTB guys in TNA to shake things up? Sounds like an idea.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

TNA has driven me to listen to Carrie Underwood.

Speaking of idiots on this forum getting wrestling jobs, whatever happened to that guy who said he got a writing job with WWE?


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

WCW said:


> Raven is overrated. You always hear about how smart he is and how he has creative control over his storylines but he's always stuck in the most dumb shit storylines.


I admit Raven right now is going to some shitty storylines with Serotin which could have been good if they hadn't jobbed out most of the group but Raven being overrated I disagree with.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It was said in the Yahoo Pool Tourney thread by a few people that WDS was a chick, 'cause 'she' offered pics while they were playing their series.

Funny, since 'she' said 'her' name was John months back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

John Carter:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good, they'll be out of business faster.
> 
> And with Raven, he doesn't even have to book. Just have him be a road agent and teach those guys how to work. Actually, every fucking worker in TNA should have to watch Secrets of the Ring so they understand how to work a damn match. And Dutch Mantell should be fired. FUCK THIS COMPANY! I refuse to mod that damn section anymore (that's a lie).


I've never seen that video. :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

John Carter should make his dramatic return to the Wrestling Games section soon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hear the Secrets of the Ring with Raven are all excellent, I'll probably end up getting them soon.

Truth: El Generico = Massive Ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

You should check it out WCW, great shit.

Here's the thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/324468-my-new-job-writing-wwe-almost.html

I'm tempted to bump it and be like "So what the fuck happened?" Considering he's still active on the forum I would say not much.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You should check it out WCW, great shit.
> 
> Here's the thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/324468-my-new-job-writing-wwe-almost.html
> 
> I'm tempted to bump it and be like "So what the fuck happened?" Considering he's still active on the forum I would say not much.


:lmao I remember that thead.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

P1, go bump that thread.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: I haven't been in here for a while.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Someody bump that thread plz


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Later guys


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Make a rant on him Cali.

Peace McQueen


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/340189-addicting-games-thread.html

:lmao



> Make a rant on him Cali.


Nah


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/340189-addicting-games-thread.html
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


Fine. I'll MAN THE FUCK UP! and do it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Fine. I'll MAN THE FUCK UP! and do it.


orly?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

For some reason, I could picture the Ultimate Warrior being in American Gladiators. Based on how these guys/girl came out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLfACqLDeTM


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340200-peep4life-what-hell-happened.html#post4067261

PUCKIN!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/340198-excuse-me.html

He didn't change his sig, the obvious mod did.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340200-peep4life-what-hell-happened.html#post4067261
> 
> PUCKIN!


:ns


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :ns


Don't be hatin cause I made the thread and you wouldn't.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't be hatin cause I made the thread and you wouldn't.


Mods should be setting an example. Not causing mischief


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Mods should be setting an example. Not causing mischief


Meh, I mod the TNA section.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, I mod the TNA section.


We have a TNA section?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> We have a TNA section?


It should be changed to the WWE-ExtraLite section.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It should be changed to the WWE-ExtraLite section.


:agree:

It would certainly be more accurate.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> :agree:
> 
> It would certainly be more accurate.


Probably attract more viewers as well (the section and the company).


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol, yeah.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

And with that I'll call it a night. Peace everyone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Good night AMP.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Later:sad:

I'm getting a little tired. Need someone to keep me up:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Later:sad:
> 
> I'm getting a little tired. Need someone to keep me up:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching an old DDP tape.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:argh:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



Watching COTC XXIII


The Hollywood Blonds vs. Ric Flair/Arn Anderson (2/3 Falls) is the main event~!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That sounds like instant ratings.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Sup.


GO TO BED


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Can't. It's Friday.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> GO TO BED


You mean

*GO 2 SLEEP~!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> You mean
> 
> *GO 2 SLEEP~!!!!!!!!!*


Ya. More fitting. Take Derek's advice Well, not that way. Unless you wanna look like Mercury after that ladder match.


Diesel said:


> Can't. It's Friday.


Weekend!!1!1!!!1!!!1!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello to one and all


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

hey


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just saw a promo for THE MASTERS OF THE POWERBOMB~!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> hey


what up?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Tony, sup ?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Hey Tony, sup ?


nothin much, hardly able to use my left leg .

You?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Just saw a promo for THE MASTERS OF THE POWERBOMB~!!


POWERBOMB! POWERBOMB! POWERBOMB!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> POWERBOMB! POWERBOMB! POWERBOMB!


:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Listening to the NWO's WCW theme, badass/greatness.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vader just Powerbombed British Bulldog~!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> nothin much, hardly able to use my left leg .
> 
> You?


I have to go to work in 30 minutes, kinda sucks :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I have to go to work in 30 minutes, kinda sucks :$


it kinda does 

truth : darth vader > vader :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for the Hollywood Blonds entrance music


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Listening to Michael Buffer announce the Hollywood Blonds makes me mark out


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi people.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Work was looonnng today.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching a match that many have called the greatest of all time.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Please, do tell.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Won soccer today. 4-2. We were all over them, should have won by more.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Time to spread a little +48 joy. 

Truth - Sleep. Soon.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/339839-torrie-wilson-one-100-sexiest-women-shocking-comment.html

*= GOLD!*:agree: :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching a match that many have called the greatest of all time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Please, do tell.


The Nature Boy Ric Flair vs. Ricky The Dragon Steamboat 2/3 Falls for the World Heavyweight Championship from National Wrestling Alliance Clash of The Champions XI


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Just done 30 minutes revision


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> The Nature Boy Ric Flair vs. Ricky The Dragon Steamboat 2/3 Falls for the World Heavyweight Championship from National Wrestling Alliance Clash of The Champions XI


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


>


:$


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

yes.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Anybody heard the new LP album? It's not bad, not as good as there previous two though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

About to watch another match that many have called the greatest of all time.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Did it involve HBK?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Did it involve HBK?


No


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HBK has only ever had one truly great match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> HBK has only ever had one truly great match.


Hmmmm


HIAC with Taker?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ya


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> HIAC with Taker?


Indeed.


----------



## deco20 (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm the best dick sucker in the entire world!!!!!~!`1


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

deco20 said:


> this web is the best http://wwetalks.11.forumer.com/index.php join it


*sniff sniff* i smell a ban


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Indeed.


I say he has more than that.


Mankind at Mind Games '96
HHH at SS '02
Ladder Match with Razor


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I say he has more than that.
> 
> 
> Mankind at Mind Games '96
> ...


He has had so many great matches, but the HIAC is the only one I'd give *****.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I seem to be the only person who enjoyed the Iron Man Match :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> *He has had so many great matches*, but the HIAC is the only one I'd give *****.





> HBK has only ever had one truly great match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I love the Flair/Funk I Quit match so much.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I met a lovely young lady today.

Quite attractive as well. I shall post pictures if you'd like. I'm not really fussed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Poor wording by myself. I should have said he's only had one ***** match as that's what I meant.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Truth: I met a lovely young lady today.
> 
> Quite attractive as well. I shall post pictures if you'd like. I'm not really fussed.


good for you  

Post the pictures, and good ol' Tony will give his opinions


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Poor wording by myself. I should have said he's only had one ***** match as that's what I meant.


o.

You should get that Clash Of The Champions set.


> Truth: I met a lovely young lady today.
> 
> Quite attractive as well. I shall post pictures if you'd like. I'm not really fussed.


Nudes plz


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> o.
> 
> You should get that Clash Of The Champions set.


With all the hype you're giving it I'm very tempted, but I've got a few DVD's I need to get before.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I say the only great thing about the Road Warriors is that their Entrance music was Iron Man


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> With all the hype you're giving it I'm very tempted, but I've got a few DVD's I need to get before.


Yeah, you need the Flair set before anything else:hb

So much awesome stuff on the Clash set though.

The Shockmaster promo where he crashed through the wall
Bobby Hennan saying "fuck" on live TV
All the classic Flair matches with Steamboat, Funk, Sting, Hogan, Vader, etc
Cactus Jack had matches on like 20 of them. 
The Hollywood Blonds 
Four Horsemen
Jim Ross, Tony Shcavione, Jesse Ventura, and Bobby Hennan as commentators 
Lucha Libre
Jushin Liger
Great Muta
nWo
Alex Wright

~!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: If I have very little to do, might actually go see Spider-Man 3 today.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...performer-all-time-hbk-angle-bret-hart-5.html


Vote for Flair plz.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm voting Cena.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...performer-all-time-hbk-angle-bret-hart-5.html
> 
> 
> Vote for Flair plz.


That's a tough call. I don't know who I want to vote for.

Truth: New sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Raw should be presented in widescreen. It might be kind of cool.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Watching Soccer AM


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Watching Soccer AM


 Haven't watched that in years.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It's great :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not as good as it once was, when ever I bother to watch it, it's only for Tubes.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

deco20 said:


> I'm the best dick sucker in the entire world!!!!!~!`1


You ain't lyin'.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

2Slick said:


> You ain't lyin'.


Hey, Troy, found a reason for permanent banning NK yet?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I don't mind NK. He can be funny at times.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Same.

That word actually makes me laugh :$


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I don't mind NK. He can be funny at times.


He'll be even funnier when he has a bolded usertitle with those sweet little five letters.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He does ATM


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

2Slick said:


> He'll be even funnier when he has a bolded usertitle with those sweet little five letters.


Tony's wise lesson for today : 

Never fuck with The Slickster when he's mad :agree:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Its funny how The Rock has more votes in the Greatest in-ring performer than Stone Cold. Rocky was greatest but in all honesty he couldn't hold a candle to Stone Cold in that respect.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> He does ATM


Yes, I put them there, so I have a smile from ear to ear. 



> Tony's wise lesson for today :
> 
> Never fuck with The Slickster when he's mad


Which isn't very often, so no worries.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Its funny how The Rock has more votes in the Greatest in-ring performer than Stone Cold. Rocky was greatest but in all honesty he couldn't hold a candle to Stone Cold in that respect.


True. I loved The Rock alot more than Austin, but Austin owned him In Ring


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Yes, I put them there, so I have a smile from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> *Which isn't very often, so no worries.*


Whenever i catch a glince of your madness, i'll get the heck out o' here


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey guys whassup Toon, Troy?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Tony's wise lesson for today :
> *
> Never fuck with The Slickster when he's mad* :agree:


I thought old men were always mad?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Craig Bellamy PGA Tour > Tiger Woods PGA Tour :agree:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Craig Bellamy PGA Tour > Tiger Woods PGA Tour :agree:


They could learn from him. Imagine how much better golf would be if they were allowed to attack each other with the golf clubs.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

King Kro said:


> Hey guys whassup Toon, Troy?


yo, nothin is up, tbh, my leg's fucked up though 

how're you hanging?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching youtube on using my tv way better then on the computer.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Truth - My dog almost died this morning. My parents had to take her to the vet, and she got her spleen removed. They said we were just in time, otherwise she would have passed away. I'm relieved right now.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - My dog almost died this morning. My parents had to take her to the vet, and she got her spleen removed. They said we were just in time, otherwise she would have passed away. I'm relieved right now.


Aww, poor dog, i'm glad she pulled through 

oh, and hi Derek


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Aww, poor dog, i'm glad she pulled through
> 
> oh, and hi Derek


Hi Tony, how are you?

Truth - I'm so tired. I only got 5 hours of sleep because I was worried about the dog. My parents woke me up at 4:00 in the morning.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Hi Tony, how are you?
> 
> Truth - I'm so tired. I only got 5 hours of sleep because I was worried about the dog. My parents woke me up at 4:00 in the morning.


You'll be able to sleep tight tonight, since the dog pulled through, i guess 

I'm doin good, thank you


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Derek whassup hope your well 

Yeah Tony not too bad really, havin a lazy day although i might go play some football soon.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Heading out in a bit

Hows it going everyone?


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

King Kro said:


> Hey Derek whassup hope your well
> 
> Yeah Tony not too bad really, havin a lazy day although i might go play some football soon.


Hey Haza, I'm hanging in there. Rough morning for me. Just took a shower to try and wake me up a little, because I only got a few hours of sleep. 

Sup with you?

Edit- Oh, you posted about an hour ago. You probably logged off by now. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: The lack of Puro-love in the wrestling gif section makes me a bit sad. 

This thread is dead.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Gonna watch the Bret Hart DVD now, should be good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Gonna watch the Bret Hart DVD now, should be good.


It will be, it will be.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Gonna watch the Bret Hart DVD now, should be good.


I still cant bring myself to spend £17 on a WWE dvd. 
Probs will order it at some point though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I feel so sick right now . I went way over the top last night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

EGame said:


> I feel so sick right now . I went way over the top last night.


You were a day early, Drinko de Mayo is tonight!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

EGame said:


> I feel so sick right now . I went way over the top last night.


liquor is bad for you


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: I just bumped this thread. :agree:


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Just woke up.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2pU2eSn4OE
?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Thinking about playing on the PS2 soon. But what game to play?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/340260-amber-evans-french-maid.html#post4068342:yum:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Looking at the latest Football/Soccer scores from England at this moment in time.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I bought CaptChristian a gift.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Just been out with a very nice girl


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Boredom ensues...


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Might watch Doctor Who today, might...


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Gimme your lunch money!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Just bought the new Def Jam game.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: its 9:12 am


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Might make a rant on MUF. He pisses me off so much.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Listening to music.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Gimme your lunch money!


Must... Drive.... Five.. Hours.. Buy Jax... Lunch... in North Dakota..

wait North Dakota, F*ck that!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Must... Drive.... Five.. Hours.. Buy Jax... Lunch... in North Dakota..
> 
> wait North Dakota, F*ck that!


Its tons of fun here.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: P Diddy/Puff Dadday or whatever has only ever done 2 good songs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> I still cant bring myself to spend £17 on a WWE dvd.
> Probs will order it at some point though.



Well just finished the Doc and it was great, shame about Bret's ego though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Might make a rant on MUF. He pisses me off so much.


who?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Headliner said:


> who?


Man Utd Fan, he's only really active in the sports section.

BTW Ste, don't make it in the rants section as he probably won't see it.

Truth - I just gave Jax my lunch money


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> who?


Man Utd Fan, he's an absolute idiot.

EDIT:


> BTW Ste, don't make it in the rants section as he probably won't see it.


:lmao

I'll put a link to it in my sig. I'll prbably do it when i get in tonight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DO IT!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

In about 3 hours i shall


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Just found a rant on MUF under his old username:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/223617-thomas-g.html


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> In about 3 hours i shall


Truth: You should post in Bocob's forum


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I could understand it if he was just incredibly bias to United as a loyal supporter but he's just an idiot when it comes to everything.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Watching Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley vs. Austin Aries vs. Sonjay Dutt 4-Way X-Division Match from BFG 2005. It's a shame the X-Division has turned into a joke.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Truth: You should post in Bocob's forum


Oh Yeah i forgot about that i will sometime :$



> I could understand it if he was just incredibly bias to United as a loyal supporter but he's just an idiot when it comes to everything


:agree:


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Oh Yeah i forgot about that i will sometime :$


My names Crash there, just letting ya know.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

will94 said:


> Watching Roderick Strong vs. Alex Shelley vs. Austin Aries vs. Sonjay Dutt 4-Way X-Division Match from BFG 2005. It's a shame the X-Division has turned into a joke.


That match was freaking awesome, one of my favorite X-Division matches ever not involving Styles, Daniels, or Joe. The whole BFG05 PPV was great.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - He was bloody active in his old account too. 4000 posts in 4 monthes is a helluva lot.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> My names Crash there, just letting ya know.



I'm going out in about 15 minutes, should get in in about 3 an a bit hours, so i'll have a look then.

I'm still Dr Dre there 



> Truth - He was bloody active in his old account too. 4000 posts in 4 monthes is a helluva lot.


I bet he spammed


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I'm still Dr Dre there


Yea well you don't need to change yours as it's a good name. Mine..well..I can't say the same about.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Yea well you don't need to change yours as it's a good name. Mine..well..I can't say the same about.



Yours is fine


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Yours is fine


Suck It 123? lol worse name ever.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Suck It 123? lol worse name ever.


'Man Utd Fan' is


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

back


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello, sup?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WB, fellow Jerichoholic


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: this thread is alive again


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Hello, sup?


noffin much, you? 

Edit : Ey, McQueen


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> noffin much, you?


Going to go out shortly


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: this thread is alive again


Hope you killed it again thread killer.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> 'Man Utd Fan' is


meh, not so sure but whatever 

Is there any point in buying the "see deletion notices" option in the e-fed store? I'm not gunna buy it butI'm just wondering as it seems like nothing interesting.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeff, stop claiming to be a pool god. You may be good, but you are far from a god.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hope you killed it again thread killer.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Jeff, stop claiming to be a pool god. You may be good, but you are far from a god.


Hey Jason, sup?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Jeff, stop claiming to be a pool god. You may be good, but you are far from a god.


It seems as though Jeff is getting a lot of heat at the moment...


FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Hey Jason, sup?


Hey Ste, just got back from work, I'm doing pretty good. Got a good laugh from Jeff's rep message. How about you?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Hey Ste, just got back from work, I'm doing pretty good. Got a good laugh from Jeff's rep message. How about you?


I'm good, i could be very good if things go to plan


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> It seems as though Jeff is getting a lot of heat at the moment...
> 
> 
> FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT :side:


Its just ridiculous, he claims to be a god, yet I've beet him, and I'm horrible. Not to mention I've challenged him, forcing him to step up, everytime we play. If he was a god, he would wipe the felt with me. 



Dr Dre. said:


> I'm good, i could be very good if things go to plan


Good to hear .


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: I tried Jerichoholic's banner request. Probably thought it sucked :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I'm good, i could be very good if things go to plan


looking to hook up with some hott ass chick, ey? 

EDIT : suck it 123, i'm not gonna lie to ya...









































...:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Mr. Pocket Pool god is more accurate 

Truth: Nigel McGuinness' fujiwara armbar variation where he leans back to pin the arm down looks like the most painful move ever.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Mr. Pocket Pool god is more accurate
> 
> Truth: Nigel McGuinness' fujiwara armbar variation where he leans back to pin the arm down looks like the most painful move ever.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Its just ridiculous, he claims to be a god, yet I've beet him, and I'm horrible. Not to mention I've challenged him, forcing him to step up, everytime we play. If he was a god, he would wipe the felt with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear .


i will play you, any day of the week. and i will win.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> looking to hook up with some hott ass chick, ey?


Yer, we were meant to meet up before but she had revision to do, so she said she'd meet me at 6.30. Saying that, i should go and make myslef look snappy.

Bye everyone


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i will play you, any day of the week. and i will win.


That doesn't make you a god, that makes you a little better than decent. I'm horrible, is this not clear to you? Beating me doesn't make you a god. I would imagine most of your wins come against chicks (that really only like to chat), ones you e-flirt with, you seem to like doing that sort of thing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Later Dre, good luck


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

bye Dr Dre.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen, you know that the term "Pocket Pool God" would refer to about 95% of this forum.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Sup. :side:


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> looking to hook up with some hott ass chick, ey?
> 
> EDIT : suck it 123, i'm not gonna lie to ya...
> 
> ...


I think it was better than callow3's

Mine:










His:









?


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Hello everyone 

truth: Im leaving shortly to go to my friends house


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> McQueen, you know that the term "Pocket Pool God" would refer to about 95% of this forum.


I don't know what you've heard but it's probably true.

HOLY FUCK! McGuinness just took a muscle buster on the apron!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> truth: Im leaving shortly to go to my friends house


Allo allo .


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I don't know what you've heard but it's probably true.
> 
> HOLY FUCK! McGuinness just took a muscle buster on the apron!


Damn. I know Homicide took one on the apron at the show after that as well.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Sup. :side:


hey john whats up?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Damn. I know Homicide took one on the apron at the show after that as well.


Yeah it was pretty nasty he took it fully on the ribs, it's making it look like that was the finish (there was no pin) but the match continued after joe called him back out. FYF Liverpool is seeming to be the 1st "must have" ROH show of tbe year, quite a few good matches on this one.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Allo allo .


Hey Jason, how are you?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hey Jason, how are you?


I'm pretty good Ally, just got back from work, making my plans for the night. How about you ?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hey Jason, how are you?


Ey, Ally, long time no see


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> hey john whats up?


Abso-friggin'-lutely nothing. You?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> *Abso-friggin'-lutely nothing*. You?


Thrillin'


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

HAHAAHAAHA! Paris Hilton is going to jail! I don't know about you guys, but that's hilarious!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Abso-friggin'-lutely nothing. You?


same old, same old. just killing noobs in pool.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I'm pretty good Ally, just got back from work, making my plans for the night. How about you ?


Thats good  I am hanging out with a friend tonight and we have to go film stuff for our project due in a few weeks. Then tomorrow I am going to Boston so I'm pretty excited about that 

edit: Hey Tony


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> same old, same old. just killing noobs in pool.


after hearing what Jason said, that statement doesn't have much credibility to be honest.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

[Jay-LK] said:


> HAHAAHAAHA! Paris Hilton is going to jail! I don't know about you guys, but that's hilarious!


4 words

Lesbian - prison - sex - tape.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Thats good  I am hanging out with a friend tonight and we have to go film stuff for our project due in a few weeks. Then tomorrow I am going to Boston so I'm pretty excited about that
> 
> edit: Hey Tony


Thats cool, I like filming stuff, I've never had to do it for anything important though. Boston should be fun, I hope to go someday.



Jerichoholic said:


> after hearing what Jason said, that statement doesn't have much credibility to be honest.


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

McQueen said:


> 4 words
> 
> Lesbian - prison - sex - tape.


:lmao :lmao

I'm borrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddd.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> 4 words
> 
> Lesbian - prison - sex - tape.


Paris isn't that hot and Prison bitches are nasty, so that would = no ratings.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

[Jay-LK] said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> I'm borrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddd.


find some chick :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

EDIT: Or what Tony said, that works too.



[Jay-LK] said:


> :lmao :lmao
> I'm borrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddd.


Play Jeff in pool .

Don't


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Play Jeff in pool .
> 
> Don't


I've never ever played online Pool, maybe i can beat him too 

Link me


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> 4 words
> 
> Lesbian - prison - sex - tape.


With Linda McMahon?

(what an entrance I make)


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> With Linda McMahon?
> 
> (what an entrance I make)


:lmao


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Thats cool, I like filming stuff, I've never had to do it for anything important though. Boston should be fun, I hope to go someday.


Yea, we are making a teen driving documentary that is going to be soo funny. Its our senior project and we are calling it "Driving Learnings of Teens for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of U S and A"  And we are putting tons of movie stuff in it 

truth: I have to go, have a nice day everyone


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: i beat one more person.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> With Linda McMahon?
> 
> (what an entrance I make)


HIGH FIVE!!!!
You probably dreamt about that didn't you, I'm sorry for the mental picture.

Truth: Just mini-ranted on noobs in the WWE section wanting Angle back in WWE when the man should obviously retire.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth:


Quit stealing Cali's gimmick. That's a TNA move.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'd like to rep someone, and have them tell me my power. I think I moved up one.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Amp. Diesal, remember this nice finish?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'd like to rep someone, and have them tell me my power. I think I moved up one.


wep 4 wep :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> HIGH FIVE!!!!
> You probably dreamt about that didn't you, I'm sorry for the mental picture.
> 
> Truth: Just mini-ranted on noobs in the WWE section wanting Angle back in WWE when the man should obviously retire.


Nah, my dream consisted for shit going on in my personal life. Fuck, I probably would have taken a Hilton/McMahon sex tape dream over what I had.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> wep 4 wep :side:


n00b :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> n00b :side:


I was actually trying to copy John :$

:cuss:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Amp. Diesal, remember this nice finish?


UFC 53, David Loiseau vs. Charles McArthy? Yep. That kick was sick.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, my dream consisted for shit going on in my personal life. Fuck, I probably would have taken a Hilton/McMahon sex tape dream over what I had.


Word, thats some serious shit then.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I was actually trying to copy John :$
> 
> :cuss:


pffrt, copying a n00b = being a n00b :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone screenshot this.:lmao
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4066945-post18881.html


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> pffrt, copying a n00b = being a n00b :side:


:lmao

Fair enough.



Headliner said:


> Someone screenshot this.:lmao
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4066945-post18881.html


:lmao

done.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

You always make GIFs of the black man beating the white man, why is that Holt?

Yeah, it sucked McQueen but meh, I'm awake now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Someone screenshot this.:lmao
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4066945-post18881.html


:lmao

That's really damn pathetic, check out the gift message in Croft's profile sometime too for another laugh.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to J_MeRCe™ again."

Weak, any other takers?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeff could have probably been banned for the stuff he's done to Sabrina (with pms and stuff), if she really wanted to. Its creepy.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to J_MeRCe™ again."
> 
> Weak, any other takers?


me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> That's really damn pathetic, check out the gift message in Croft's profile sometime too for another laugh.


I saw it LMAO

I really wish he went to the same school as Sabrina. I can imagine it now.....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I saw it LMAO
> 
> I really wish he went to the same school as Sabrina. I can imagine it now.....


That's really not nice :lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Someone screenshot this.
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4066945-post18881.html


:no:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I saw it LMAO
> 
> I really wish he went to the same school as Sabrina. I can imagine it now.....


I really wish he was turned down in T4 in front of my eyes, while me makin a screenshot of it. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeff, you gotta stop stalking and being obsessed, that's a TNA move. You don't want to be like TNA now do you?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> me.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AMPLine4Life again.


:sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: fuck, im going to lose my game.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: fuck, im going to lose my game.


God doesn't lose


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> :sad:


:side:


Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: fuck, im going to lose my game.


You have no game. :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You always make GIFs of the black man beating the white man, why is that Holt?


I hate Caucasians





and I didn't make the gif, found it on a MMA forum


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> God doesn't lose


If I'm not mistaken didn't God lose alongside HBK at Backlash 2006?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :side:
> You have no game. :side:


BURN!!!!

Quit changing your avatar n00b


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> God doesn't lose


Exactly. He's a fraud. I found out first hand.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :side:
> You have no game. :side:


i meant pool game but i won. im playing rematch.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> That's really not nice :lmao


With the same exact classes & lunch period as her.


Jerichoholic said:


> I really wish he was turned down in T4 in front of my eyes, while me makin a screenshot of it. :agree:


:shocked: I'd pay to see it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I hate Caucasians
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, you always post GIFs of black guys beating up white guys. You should get that checked out, it's probably a psychological disease.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :side:
> You have no game. :side:


wepped. powah, plz.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> BURN!!!!
> 
> Quit changing your avatar n00b


I keep coming back to this one. :sad:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> With the same exact classes & lunch period as her.
> 
> :shocked: I'd pay to see it.


If i ever screenshot it and send it to you, i expect all your points :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I hate Caucasians


GTFO, Sharpton supporter! JK Holt


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> GTFO, Sharpton supporter! JK Holt


God didn't lose at Backlash, because if I recall correctly, The Almighty turned heel and left ringside :agree: :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> I keep coming back to this one. :sad:


I know. Either stick with it or stick with it. 

CLD stole THE Mickie avatar, now I think it's you


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> wepped. powah, plz.


 49 :shocked:


> I know. Either stick with it or stick with it.
> 
> CLD stole THE Mickie avatar, now I think it's you


Bastard.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i won again 6/6 wins for today.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Homicide has 53 rep power, he repped me when i pointed out Heroes is better that his favorite show


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i won again 6/6 wins for today.


Are you proud of yourself now?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Are you proud of yourself now?


nope not good enough. i need to win a 100 games in a row.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm 50 points away from 10,000. Many people rep me :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> nope not good enough. i need to win a 100 games in a row.


:lmao, good luck beating 100 n00bs, n00b


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> 49 :shocked:


Nice. I did actually move up one. 

now wep mi bak, plz. :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Put AMP over the mark. My rep is bad ass.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm 50 points away from 10,000. Many people rep me :side:


you know the rules, wep fo wep


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4068193-post28.html

He does know that he's not forced to post here right?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> you know the rules, wep fo wep



ill wep u if u wep me?!?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> you know the rules, wep fo wep


Repped. Rep back 

Thanks Mac.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Got hopped on last night, came away with a black eye. Then, got hopped on on the nightlink(late night bus service) home because of the black eye, and got kicked off. Then got hopped on on the road after I was kicked off the bus. Then realised that my wallet had fallen out on the bus, and I was 8km from home.

Truth: Not a very good night.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mac's rep power is +53. :lmao

Damn it, that's bad ass.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Got hopped on last night, came away with a black eye. Then, got hopped on on the nightlink(late night bus service) home because of the black eye, and got kicked off. Then got hopped on on the road after I was kicked off the bus. Then realised that my wallet had fallen out on the bus, and I was 8km from home.
> 
> Truth: Not a very good night.


Damn, Dave, not very good


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Got hopped on last night, came away with a black eye. Then, got hopped on on the nightlink(late night bus service) home because of the black eye, and got kicked off. Then got hopped on on the road after I was kicked off the bus. Then realised that my wallet had fallen out on the bus, and I was 8km from home.
> 
> Truth: Not a very good night.


 I'm sorry Monty.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: couldn't resist.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth: couldn't resist.



i honestly can't remember that.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Repped. Rep back
> 
> Thanks Mac.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AMPLine4Life again.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

You do it so friggin' often in that thread, I don't blame you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i honestly can't remember that.


Liar

Sorry to hear about your night MrMonty/dave


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i honestly can't remember that.


you really are a n00b, aren't ya?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
I agree but when I say it, I'm an asshole. :sad:


Alabaster Holt said:


>


:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i honestly can't remember that.


Now it's refreshed.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i honestly can't remember that.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4066945-post18881.html

There's the date and time and post. That help?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao it was today...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> I agree but when I say it, I'm an asshole. :sad:
> 
> :side:


But I'm white 



J/K


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


>


You must not rep many people because you haven't repped me in a week.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cheers guys. Fortunately the cops dont like you walking down a motorway, so they picked me up after an hour and dropped me home. Pissed about losing the 200 quid and credit card though.

Edit:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4068683-post2379.html

Nice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's lost it:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/340291-hell.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> He's lost it:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/340291-hell.html


I'm gonna credit myself for sending him over the edge.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm gonna credit myself for sending him over the edge.


Good, I was getting sick of him flaming everyone in the "Other Wrestling" section anyways.

I would rep you AMP but I did yesterday.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm watching the extras off the UFC 61 DVD.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Watching Nitro from January 13, 1997. Bischoff, DiBiase, and Vincent just took over the announce booth. DDP comes to the ring smoking a cigar. Hacksaw got beat up by Sting. Nash and Hall doing nWo promos for Souled Out as the WCW Tag Champs. Awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm gonna credit myself for sending him over the edge.


I'll miss him in the TNA section:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm watching the extras off the UFC 61 DVD.


They any good? Cause aside from them I have no reason to buy that DVD.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I'll miss him in the TNA section:sad:


I will as well. TNA defenders are running short now. There's only like mankind, tna-raven, and tubs left.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I will as well. TNA defenders are running short now. There's only like mankind, tna-raven, and tubs left.


Now known as The Triad of awesomeness.

TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They any good? Cause aside from them I have no reason to buy that DVD.


Very good. I like 'em. There's only 2 main behind the scene features (Sylvia/Arlovski, Ortiz/Shamrock), but they go pretty indepth with them. Some nice little interviews, after fight reactions, and training sessions. Ken Shamrock complaining after the fight is also great.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Now known as* The Triad of awesomeness*.
> 
> TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA!


Sig worthy group.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Now known as The Triad of awesomeness.
> 
> TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA!


I haven't seen TNA-Raven in awhile though


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Very good. I like 'em. There's only 2 main behind the scene features (Sylvia/Arlovski, Ortiz/Shamrock), but they go pretty indepth with them. Some nice little interviews, after fight reactions, and training sessions. Ken Shamrock complaining after the fight is also great.


Yeah, I figured it would be pretty much the same extras as 59 and 60 and I really enjoy them. I'm going to Best Buy tomorrow so if I see em then I may pick em up.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4068904-post38.html

Wow, pot calling kettle black at it's finest.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4068904-post38.html
> 
> Wow, pot calling kettle black at it's finest.


I don't pay attention to that kid anymore. No point.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, I figured it would be pretty much the same extras as 59 and 60 and I really enjoy them. I'm going to Best Buy tomorrow so if I see em then I may pick em up.


62 and 63 were released in stores like, a week ago. I picked those up, too. I'd go with either of them before 61, since they have a better fight card and good extras, as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I haven't seen TNA-Raven in awhile though


I yelled at him right after he joined after being hipocritical enough to call all ROH fans "brand marks" when his handle is *TNA*-Raven-*TNA*

I won't mind if hes gone for good.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Fucking hell Dave, £200 and a Credit Card?

That sucks. Tis the reason I never carry around that much money with me.

That and the fact I'll be lucky to have a Tenner on me at once...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> 62 and 63 were released in stores like, a week ago. I picked those up, too. I'd go with either of them before 61, since they have a better fight card and good extras, as well.


I'll probably end up buying all 3 or 61 and 62 since I like to keep my DVDs in order.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


>


I wish I could actually use that money to buy the fight tonight


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Fucking hell Dave, £200 and a Credit Card?
> 
> That sucks. Tis the reason I never carry around that much money with me.
> 
> That and the fact I'll be lucky to have a Tenner on me at once...


Had to be prepared, didn't know how the night would turn out.

Yeah, it sucks, I'm just lucky my debit card wasn't in it or I'd be fucked for the weekend.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What time does the fight actually start? I'm trying to work out how late I'll be staying up.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I may be watching Oscar's fight tonight at my friend's.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wish I could actually use that money to buy the fight tonight


Ditto.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> What time does the fight actually start? I'm trying to work out how late I'll be staying up.


9 EST. I don't know what time that is for you  (it's 2:30 EST right now if that helps).

WCW, is that guy doing a stream?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wish I could actually use that money to buy the fight tonight


I just want to see how many buys the PPV get, you know it would be a massive number


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

9 EST is that the same time Raw starts?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 9 EST. I don't know what time that is for you  (it's 2:30 EST right now if that helps).
> 
> WCW, is that guy doing a stream?


Yes he is. 


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4067578-post34.html


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Where the hell is Mike?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

will94 said:


> Watching Nitro from January 13, 1997. Bischoff, DiBiase, and Vincent just took over the announce booth. DDP comes to the ring smoking a cigar. Hacksaw got beat up by Sting. Nash and Hall doing nWo promos for Souled Out as the WCW Tag Champs. Awesome.


24/7, yeah? Just watched that the other day, it was pretty good. Waaaay better than RAW.

Big Show was such a beast back then, loved it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> 9 EST is that the same time Raw starts?


Yeah.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Yes he is.
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4067578-post34.html


:lmao

Sweet, how much is he charging?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah.


Oh good, that means I won't be staying up that late.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> Sweet, how much is he charging?


I haven't asked. Likely the same as WM.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Oh good, that means I won't be staying up that late.


That's when the event as a whole starts. What time the actual fight starts is anyone's guess. The event is scheduled to run until 2 AM EST. 

WCW: Same as WM? That was only 15, well worth it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Going to go get a bunch of blank discs for future compilations.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's when the event as a whole starts. What time the actual fight starts is anyone's guess. The event is scheduled to run until 2 AM EST.
> 
> WCW: Same as WM? That was only 15, well worth it.


Oh dear.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Going to go get a bunch of blank discs for future compilations.


Best of Jimmy Jacobs, music video edition?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, AMP, thought I'd tell you this before/if you buy 61.

The Wanderlei/Chuck bit isn't included. :sad:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Made a banner request, lets see if this one gets done :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just acquired a stream of De La Hoya/Mayweather .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Oh yeah, AMP, thought I'd tell you this before/if you buy 61.
> 
> The Wanderlei/Chuck bit isn't included. :sad:


LAME!

I'm still buying it. Got to keep up the collection.

Same one WCW or a different?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Made a banner request, lets see if this one gets done :side:


I made one too, two guys attempted, but the attemps were well...not what i expected. I hope someone gives it another try, cause i've had this banner since december


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> LAME!
> 
> I'm still buying it. Got to keep up the collection.
> 
> Same one WCW or a different?


Same one. One buck cheaper then WM too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Same one. One buck cheaper then WM too.


He won't IM me back


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i lost my 15 game wining streak


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i lost my 15 game wining streak


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

Kill that guy you lost to, KILL HIM!!:gun:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He won't IM me back


What an ass.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Kill that guy you lost to, KILL HIM!!:gun:


ok thats enough.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok thats enough.


but, God, you lost


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> but, God, you lost


i made the black ball in the end, but the stupid white ball went in too.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i lost my 15 game wining streak


Because of your annoying brother, right? :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i made the black ball in the end, but the stupid white ball went in too.


Racism is a crime JDL


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i made the black ball in the end, but the stupid white ball went in too.


aww, couldn't you have stopped the white ball with your god-like powers?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Just got a stream


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> aww, couldn't you have stopped the white ball with your god-like powers?


ok. do you want me to beat you to? because i can beat you easy.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Jost got back from another hard days work, how is everyone?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok. do you want me to beat you to? because i can beat you easy.


link me and be my guest


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> link me and be my guest


do you want the backdoor to the rooms?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> Because of your annoying brother, right? :lmao


:lmao

I should've booted you for being annoying.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> do you want the backdoor to the rooms?


do I want what? No i just want to be smited by teh almighty Lord :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Revisionist history has been extremely kind to ECW.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> do I want what? No i just want to be smited by teh almighty Lord :agree:


http://www.alleykatzden.com/yahoo/pool.html 

use that. go to the room called coma.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> do you want the backdoor to the rooms?


Tony always takes it round the back door :lmao


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

But you're the Pool God! You cant lose!

I'm off to the store to get me a Chocolate Milkshake. Fucking addicted to those things at the moment, 90p each, I spend like £9 a week on them.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Tony always takes it round the back door :lmao


Tony : the secrets revealed, by Matt-liverpool sucks-ster


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Truth- Revisionist history has been extremely kind to ECW.


Everyone seems kind to the old ECW.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Tony : the secrets revealed, by Matt-liverpool sucks-ster


are you coming or not?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Everyone seems kind to the old ECW.


A great deal of the new ECW > The last 2 and a half years of the old ECW.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

HAHAHAHA, our self-proclaimed god plays in the beginner league :lmao

I'm there, under the name of "geelitrans"


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Tony : the secrets revealed, by Matt-liverpool sucks-ster


 Out in all good stores now.

Truth: Yahoo Pool sucks.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: It would be comical if Tony wasn't actually there.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Came back from seeing Spider-Man 3. 

Liked it. But just not as much as the last.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> A great deal of the new ECW > The last 2 and a half years of the old ECW.


That's about the only time I watched ECW when I remembered it was on.

I still enjoyed it though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: It would be comical if Tony wasn't actually there.


nah nah, the epic battle has begun

If i win, i'm gonna screenshot it and use it as my signature


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> A great deal of the new ECW > The last 2 and a half years of the old ECW.


Steve Corino!????


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> nah nah, the epic battle has begun
> 
> If i win, i'm gonna screenshot it and use it as my signature


PLEASE WIN!!

That would be such an awesome sig. You would have to change your usertitle to "Pool God" aswell


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Yahoo Pool sucks.


I concur


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Steve Corino!????


Big Show > Justin Credible


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's about the only time I watched ECW when I remembered it was on.
> 
> I still enjoyed it though.


I got the chance to see it in Philly almost all the time when they were on, since they were near the area. 

Even without cable, it was on a regular channel. :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Did WCW ever release any DVDs?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Did WCW ever release any DVDs?


Not one.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> nah nah, the epic battle has begun
> 
> If i win, i'm gonna screenshot it and use it as my signature


If that is your wish, feel free to let me sign into your account.

Truth: Jeff is no pool god. Sorry Jeff


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Big Show > Justin Credible


LOL, good point Credible as champ was a pretty piss poor move one of many. But I'm no expert on ECW I didn't really know much about it unil it was over but I've never been too impressed with Justin Job-able


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I marked for The Impact Players


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> LOL, good point Credible as champ was a pretty piss poor move one of many. But I'm no expert on ECW I didn't really know much about it unil it was over but I've never been too impressed with Justin Job-able


Remember when Kurt Angle squashed him and everyone was like "OMG THEY SQUASHED A FORMER ECW CHAMP~!~!!`1`1!1`1``110392"


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I got into ECW in 97, then got back into WWF in 98. Post 2000 ECW was slighty better than TNA. The best stuff was from 95 and 99


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i won. monty i thought you were on my side


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Remember when Kurt Angle squashed him and everyone was like "OMG THEY SQUASHED A FORMER ECW CHAMP~!~!!`1`1!1`1``110392"


:lmao

That was great.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: About to update my Wii money savings again.

200 bucks.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i won. monty i thought you were on my side


I'm not not on your side, but I cant deny being better at yahoo pool than you. Sorry


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Mr Monty beat me *in pool * like 14 games in a row lol*


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh and Angleiswrestling, channel 48 was great. it had ECW and chessy 70s martials arts movie every friday and saturday


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel, come to Coma and annoy JDL.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup Sabrina.

Truth: I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Sabrina, check your rep :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> Diesel, come to Coma and annoy JDL.


Can't. Watching UFC.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Mr Monty beat me *in pool * like 14 games in a row lol*


:$

Truth: Getting a call from a girl saying she's running late and is juts out of the shower, and hearing a guy in the background, when she lives with her sister = :cuss: 

Truth: Baaaaaaad weekend.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Sup Sabrina.
> 
> Truth: I'm getting hungry.


*You think of me and start to get hungry? hmmmmmmmmm that's flattering 

Holt, LOL I will as soon as I upgrade from dialup to something faster. Which reminds me of a sexual joke someone used to get me on. *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Can't. Watching UFC.


That's right UFC > Pool


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> :$
> 
> Truth: Getting a call from a girl saying she's running late and is juts out of the shower, and hearing a guy in the background, when she lives with her sister = :cuss:
> 
> Truth: Baaaaaaad weekend.


:sad:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Oh and Angleiswrestling, channel 48 was great. it had ECW and chessy 70s martials arts movie every friday and saturday


Haha, we also use to get WWE review shows by the end of the week on them. I miss that channel.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's right UFC > Pool


:agree: 

I'm watching Frank Mir's fight off 61. :sad:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> :$
> 
> Truth: Getting a call from a girl saying she's running late and is juts out of the shower, and hearing a guy in the background, when she lives with her sister = :cuss:
> 
> Truth: Baaaaaaad weekend.



*   Maybe it's her sisters boyfriend?   *


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *You think of me and start to get hungry? hmmmmmmmmm that's flattering
> 
> Holt, LOL I will as soon as I upgrade from dialup to something faster. Which reminds me of a sexual joke someone used to get me on. *


will you turn down JDL for me right here in this thread, so i can take a screenshot :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just ate Pizza for dinner


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> :agree:
> 
> I'm watching Frank Mir's fight off 61. :sad:


No ratings.

You should be watching hockey.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Haha, we also use to get WWE review shows by the end of the week on them. I miss that channel.


After ECW left channel 48 had CZW, ROH, MLW, XPW, and I think Japw. Then the bible squad took over


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just about to watch episode 20 of Heroes, then I'm up to date, I think...


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *   Maybe it's her sisters boyfriend?   *


Lets pretend that's who it is :side:





















































:sad:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *You think of me and start to get hungry? hmmmmmmmmm that's flattering
> 
> Holt, LOL I will as soon as I upgrade from dialup to something faster. Which reminds me of a sexual joke someone used to get me on. *


You have that effect on my baby, now make me a sandwhich


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Monty....you need to go out drinking.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No ratings.
> 
> You should be watching hockey.


Now that the 'Nucks are gone, my interest in the playoffs has gone down greatly. I'll catch some odd games here and there, but the next series I follow will be the actual Stanley Cup final.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Women, know your place.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- Watching The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Now that the 'Nucks are gone, my interest in the playoffs has gone down greatly. I'll catch some odd games here and there, but the next series I follow will be the actual Stanley Cup final.


Meh, you're missing some good hockey.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- Watching The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.


The Surreal Life?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

What is so exciting about hockey? It's as boring as golf. I kid.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, you're missing some good hockey.


Impossible.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, you're missing some good hockey.


Frank 'The Tank' Mir > Hockey.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> The Surreal Life?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Monty....you need to go out drinking.


I am...with aforementioned woman.  

Truth: It might not be pleasant.

Truth: Golf is awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> I am...with aforementioned woman.
> 
> Truth: It might not be pleasant.
> 
> Truth: Golf is awesome.


I hope it all turns out well for you man.

Disc Golf > Golf


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Lets pretend that's who it is :side:


*I'm really sorry to hear that... but hey, at least you found out before you got any more serious with her... [/trying to find a bright side]


McQueen, what do ya want on ya sammich?*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I like Golf, not so much Hockey.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I'm starting to hate VKM more & more now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Golf and Hockey both suck.



AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I'm starting to hate TNA more & more now.


Fixed :agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *McQueen, what do ya want on ya sammich?*


Love Sandwich?

I actually have a song on a CD with that as the name, it's pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Soccer sucks.

Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Love Sandwich?
> 
> I actually have a song on a CD with that as the name, it's pretty funny stuff.


Sounds like a Spinal Tap song.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Only people that hate hockey are people that can't play it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Soccer sucks.
> 
> Yeah, I said it.


Soccer > You  sorry.

Truth - Hope Chelsea loose or draw tommorow.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Matt, your usertitle is lies. Pure lies.


Diesel said:


> Soccer sucks.
> 
> Yeah, I said it.


:no: 

You suck :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Only people that hate hockey are people that can't play it.


That's wonderful logic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Sounds like a Spinal Tap song.


Nah, Nerf Herder.

Then again Nerf Herder is the band that released a christmas album with classic songs such as "Santa has a mullet" and "I've got a boner for x-mas"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Soccer sucks.
> 
> Yeah, I said it.


'Soccer' > All.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That's wonderful logic.


I went to the "Vince Russo School of Logic"


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

Yeah, I was kidding. I don't hate any sport.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm really sorry to hear that... but hey, at least you found out before you got any more serious with her... [/trying to find a bright side]
> 
> 
> McQueen, what do ya want on ya sammich?*


Best gif rep ever.

Ex fiance...not really anything going on as such right now...just not the nicest thing in the world...

Truth: I would not at all be surprised to see McQueen want Lady Croft's special roast beef on his *****.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Love Sandwich?
> 
> I actually have a song on a CD with that as the name, it's pretty funny stuff.


*Would that be a threesome?


Ampy, I might be able to chat tonight.  Dad is supposed to be going to some kind of PPV boxing party or something.*


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Ex fiance...not really anything going on as such right now...just not the nicest thing in the world...
> *
> Truth: I would not at all be surprised to see McQueen want Lady Croft's special roast beef on his *****.*


niiiiiice


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Yeah, I was kidding. I don't hate any sport.


Good, all is well in the world again 

You don't really suck John, I was merely expressing my anger and fustration.

:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I would not at all be surprised to see McQueen want Lady Croft's special roast beef on his *****.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Best gif rep ever.
> 
> Ex fiance...not really anything going on as such right now...just not the nicest thing in the world...
> 
> Truth: I would not at all be surprised to see McQueen want Lady Croft's *special roast beef* on his *****.


Linda McMahon?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Still catching up with what I missed on this week's Impact before the main event.

How in the world is Sabin getting owned by Backland? :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Would that be a threesome?
> 
> 
> Ampy, I might be able to chat tonight.  Dad is supposed to be going to some kind of PPV boxing party or something.*


Sweeeeeeet. Can't wait.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Linda McMahon


Who stood up?

Your turn. Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Would that be a threesome?*


Normally yeah it would be but I don't swing like that, it could be... you know what for my own good I'm stopping there.

Not a good place to get my JDL on!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Best gif rep ever.
> 
> Ex fiance...not really anything going on as such right now...just not the nicest thing in the world...
> 
> Truth: I would not at all be surprised to see McQueen want Lady Croft's special roast beef on his *****.


*oh wow.. didn't know it was an ex fiance..  I'm really really sorry to hear that. I'll be able to get on yahoo later tonight if you wanna chat about it or anything. Even if you go out and get drunk, look me up when you get back.*


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> 'Soccer' > All.


Damn straight boi!

Saints for the prem next season!


I wish:$

We can probably get past Southend, but even then if Stoke win by more goals, we're staying down. If we do manage to get into the playoffs, it'll be a miracle if we actually get promoted. We're a team with so much potential, I think most people know that, but for some reason we never deliver...


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i won 4-2


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

POD said:


> Soccer > You  sorry.


:banplz:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I have had a yahoo account for years, never used the messenger


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Who stood up?
> 
> Your turn. Stephanie McMahon.


Who was pregnant?

Candice Michelle


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Diesel, you know I love you my fellow Offspring fan,

But Football > You.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

David Hasselhoff recored himself drunk and sent it to all of the major entertainment TV shows so he can see how bad he is drunk and motivate himself stop being an alcoholic. :lmao


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Damn, I just got owned by the pool god 4-2. It was only because of my brother though. He annoyed me so much, it made me miss many easy shots. And then the last game, the god won by douchebagging me. Oh and in the 4th game, my mouse slipped while I was going for the black ball (that resulted in me not even reaching the ball).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I have had a yahoo account for years, never used the messenger


Me either, I just use MSN it's easier.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sabrina, I love you, thanks for that awesome rep comment :yum:

Truth :









:side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> Matt, your usertitle is lies. Pure lies.
> 
> :no:
> 
> You suck :$


Sorry I like RVD's but Kennedy's is just way better.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

[/SIZE]


WCW said:


> David Hasselhoff recored himself drunk and sent it to all of the major entertainment TV shows so he can see how bad he is drunk and motivate himself stop being an alcoholic. :lmao


RATINGS!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

TONY!!! Sig It :lmao



WCW said:


> David Hasselhoff recored himself drunk and sent it to all of the major entertainment TV shows so he can see how bad he is drunk and motivate himself stop being an alcoholic. :lmao


Actually it was his daughter who filmed it to show him what he's like.

Still hilarious though 



> Sorry I like RVD's but Kennedy's is just way better.


Fair enough, We're both marks. there's no way around this.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Damn, I just got owned by the pool god 4-2. It was only because of my brother though. He annoyed me so much, it made me miss many easy shots. And then the last game, the god won by douchebagging me.


you did the same thing to me in game 1. so were even.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who was pregnant?
> 
> Candice Michelle


Who's nose is worse than this?










Melina Perez


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> Damn, I just got owned by the pool god 4-2. It was only because of my brother though. He annoyed me so much, it made me miss many easy shots. *And then the last game, the god won by douchebagging me*.


:lmao Sounds like something TNA would do.

"Your winner and NEW NWA World Champion as a result of douchbagging....NOT SAMOA JOE!"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4067846-post48.html


That's racist.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao Sounds like something TNA would do.
> 
> "Your winner and NEW NWA World Champion as a result of douchbagging....NOT SAMOA JOE!"


On the second weekly PPV Jeff Jarrett won the title because Ron Killings was a douchebag....the precedent has been set.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Me either, I just use MSN it's easier.


Same here, I chat with a lot of people from here on MSN


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I once had a girlfriend, but then one day she dumped me, and everywhere I go, people would ask me where she was. I dont wanna talk about her, someone always asks about her. So I tell them all.

My Girlfriends Dead.

I say it's Leucemia, or sometimes Bolimia, or a great big truck ran her over, and chopped off her head,
I dont wanna talk about her, people always ask about her, so I tell them all,

My Girlfriends Dead.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You can chat with people who use Yahoo on MSN. :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> TONY!!! Sig It :lmao
> 
> 
> Actually it was his daughter who filmed it to show him what he's like.
> ...


You know I like RVD aswell. Just Kennedy's way better.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Who's nose is worse than this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whose face is worse than this?










Jackie Gayda


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao Sounds like something TNA would do.
> 
> "Your winner and NEW NWA World Champion as a result of douchbagging....NOT SAMOA JOE!"


lowlz, It's funny cause it's true...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You can chat with people who use Yahoo on MSN. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> You know I like RVD aswell. Just Kennedy's way better.


I know, thats what I was saying you like Kennedy more than RVD, I like RVD more than Kennedy.

RVD's case was more colourful :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Edge's briefcase > all.

Simple black.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


If you add their Yahoo address on your MSN then when they log on to yahoo, it shows them logging on to MSN and you can talk to them that way.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Whose face is worse than this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is dumb enough to fuck Charlie Haas?

I'm gone. Takes deep breath...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : i sigged it :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

When I heard Kennedy jobbed to Hardy again, I laughed


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> I know, thats what I was saying you like Kennedy more than RVD, I like RVD more than Kennedy.
> 
> RVD's case was more colourful :side:


Colour doesnt matter..Charisma does :agree:.

Edit: ^ I dont know what the fuck they are doing making him job. Unless they are going to go with Kennedy putting his Breifcase on the line and face Hardy at Judgement Day. Like Benjamin vs RVD last year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If you add their Yahoo address on your MSN then when they log on to yahoo, it shows them logging on to MSN and you can talk to them that way.


Nah.


I won't do it


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Ahahahah.

Officially best Sig on WF.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : i sigged it :side:


Oh, JDL lost... that's why his score went up.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : i sigged it :side:


:lmao

What a sig, Tony is the pool god 


> Colour doesnt matter..Charisma does:agree: .


RVD IS CHARISMA!!!

:side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : i sigged it :side:


see you can't beat me to the end. only got lucky.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Here, just had a very successful time, and am very happy.

However, i'm still going to write a rant now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Who is dumb enough to fuck Charlie Haas?
> 
> I'm gone. Takes deep breath...


 That was fun while it lasted. Hope everything turns out well Monty.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> When I heard Kennedy jobbed to Hardy again, I laughed


You aren't the only one.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> see you can't beat me to the end. only got lucky.


guys, say it is so : A WIN IS A WIN


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> see you can't beat me to the end. only got lucky.


*YOU LOST~~~!!!!!!*

The Winner and NEW Pool God Champion of the World........TONY!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah.
> 
> 
> I won't do it


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Didn't he job cleanly, too?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> *YOU LOST~~~!!!!!!*
> 
> The Winner and NEW Pool God Champion of the World........TONY!!!


you know i can beat you too. and oh yeah i still won 2-1 in are series.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> *YOU LOST~~~!!!!!!*
> 
> The Winner and NEW Pool God Champion of the World........TONY!!!


i don't know whether or not i should change my usertitle. I mean, i would break my own promise :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Didn't he job cleanly, too?


Yes :frustrate.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Didn't he job cleanly, too?


Yep, he jobbed cleanly to Matt Hardy.

Matt Freaking Hardy :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


That's offensive.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> you know i can beat you too. and oh yeah i still won 2-1 in are series.


that doesn't matter : YOU LOST!!!11!1!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's offensive.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> that doesn't matter : YOU LOST!!!11!1!!


thats it. rematch best of 7 i will sweep you're ass 4-0. know im pissed.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> thats it. rematch best of 7 i will sweep you're ass 4-0. know im pissed.


nope, i'm afraid i can't do that. You see, i follow this motto : You got to call it quits when being at the top!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> thats it. rematch best of 7 i will sweep you're ass 4-0. know im pissed.


Can I just remind you this is Yahoo Pool, not a fight to the death.

Its just some shitty online game.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Yep, he jobbed cleanly to Matt Hardy.
> 
> Matt Freaking Hardy :lmao


Hey, He can slap a tornado, he can dry up the sea, yeah!

That is bad to have the designated Smackdown jobber beat the #1 contender but Kennedy openly admits to being from Green Bay so haha to him.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> thats it. rematch best of 7 i will sweep you're ass 4-0. know im pissed.


:lmao!

I'M PISSED NOW~!!!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm tempted to be the biggest signing ever on Yahoo pool and then proceed to make you all job to me cleanly.

Il be the cocky heel :agree:.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Clash Of The Champions XI - New York Knockout


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> I'm tempted to be the biggest signing ever on Yahoo pool and then proceed to make you all job to me cleanly.
> 
> Il be the cocky heel :agree:.


I officially retired from Yahoo Pool after 1 game. I am now a Hall Of Famer.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kennedy is a jobber.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> nope, i'm afraid i can't do that. You see, i follow this motto : You got to call it quits when being at the top!


I think "Quit while you're ahead" has a better ring to it...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I officially retired from Yahoo Pool after 1 game. I am now a Hall Of Famer.


usertitle change or not?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> usertitle change or not?


truth: you're usertitle should be i fear Jeff you coward.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> usertitle change or not?


Fight the temptation you have been doing really well keeping it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> I think "Quit while you're ahead" has a better ring to it...


, yea you see, i go by another motto too : "Fuck english sayings"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> usertitle change or not?


NO! Keep at it, he'll be back


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: you're usertitle should be i fear Jeff you coward.


:lmao

Hey, will you red rep me, COZ THEN ITS WAAAAAAAAAAARRRR!!!11!1!1!!!!1!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I remember when my usertitle was "Not changing this until Lex Luger becomes ROH champ".


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey 'Jerichoholic' do you fancy getting some lovely warning points for that fucking signature that is over the limits? No? Then sort it out.


:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Mattitude is practised in 100 countries. Matt Hardy's bedtime is 4am.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: you're usertitle should be i fear Jeff you coward.


Your spelling and grammar should improve.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Hey 'Jerichoholic' do you fancy getting some lovely warning points for that fucking signature that is over the limits? No? Then sort it out.
> 
> 
> :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Hey 'Jerichoholic' do you fancy getting some lovely warning points for that fucking signature that is over the limits? No? Then sort it out.
> 
> 
> :side:


Sounds fair


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> Your spelling and grammar should improve.


He's Belgian give him a break.



Jerichoholic said:


> usertitle change or not?


Change :agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> He's Belgian give him a break.


That was directed at JDL not Jericholic


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Your spelling and grammar should improve.


tommarow


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That was directed at JDL not Jericholic


woot woot

truth: resizing that image so i can put it in my sig


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Matt Hardy thinks Tajiri weighs too much to be a Cruiserweight. Matt Hardy can eat more sushi than Tajiri.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Matt Hardy thinks Tajiri weighs too much to be a Cruiserweight. Matt Hardy can eat more sushi than Tajiri.


Truth: Minoru Suzuki choked out Tajiri about a week ago to retain the Triple Crown.

Truth: Matt Hardy wouldn't be booked for All Japan but it would be funny if he was.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Matt Hardy thinks Tajiri weighs too much to be a Cruiserweight. Matt Hardy can eat more sushi than Tajiri.


I'm not gonna change my usertitle, i'm gonna fight the temptation


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I mark for Tajiri.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*^^^ 
that cracks me up every single time*


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't care about Tajiri.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Fair enough Tony, you've done well with that usertitle.

Truth: Matt Hardy is annoyed by snow and ice. Matt Hardy takes hot tea with milk and sweetener.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I mark for Tajiri.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340302-some-idiot-stole-my-art-clamed-his.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching The Steiner Brothers vs. The Skyscrapers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *^^^
> that cracks me up every single time*


You should watch this then, it's so dumb it gutbustingly hilarious.
http://www.ifilm.com/video/2693093


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> That was directed at JDL not Jericholic


What he said.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340312-rant-man-utd-fan-yes-he-member-wf.html#post4069830

Rant on MUF


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> What he said.


Oh. You were right then.

Truth: Matt Hardy is taller than Rey Mysterio. Matt Hardy despises traffic.



Dr Dre. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340312-rant-man-utd-fan-yes-he-member-wf.html#post4069830
> 
> Rant on MUF


Sweet, I'm there.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi people.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> , yea you see, i go by another motto too : "Fuck english sayings"


Got another one too, it goes something like this:

"Pipe down, Brussel boy"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340312-rant-man-utd-fan-yes-he-member-wf.html#post4069830
> 
> Rant on MUF


ME POSTED!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Got another one too, it goes something like this:
> 
> "Pipe down, Brussel boy"


:$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ME POSTED!


SAME!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Playing Saints Row

Hey everyone


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to red rep MUF the link to my Rant


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Brye


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> :$


lololjkjkjk.

=]

For the record, I know the city is called Brussels, tis just Brussel boy sounds better than Brussels boy...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watching some fights off UFC 62.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Jerichoholic sig is BS.

truth: Domi and I have been cussing out johnharper.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> lololjkjkjk.
> 
> =]
> 
> For the record, I know the city is called Brussels, tis just Brussel boy sounds better than Brussels boy...


oh, cause i thought you were stupid :$



 J/K


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hi Brye


Sup McQueen?


:lmao at Tonys sig


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Watching some fights off UFC 62.


UFC 62: Horse Roids?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hi, Bry, what up?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Bought Genesis 2006 today. You'll probably disagree with me, but I'd give it about 8-9/10. :agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Jerichoholic sig is BS.
> 
> truth: Domi and I have been cussing out johnharper.


Your usertitle is BS!


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Bought Genesis 2006 today. You'll probably disagree with me, but I'd give it about 8-9/10. :agree:


Is that TNA?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Genesis had the most buys in TNA history, a phenomenal 60,000.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> UFC 62: Horse Roids?


Pretty much.

Babalu is a jackass for chasing Liddell wildly. He's a good fighter, but seriously....


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Currently listening to The Fake Sound of Progress - Lost Prophets.

Easily their best song by far, unfortunately, it seems none of their "fans" have heard it...
Probably because it came out before Liberation Transmition came out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Hi, Bry, what up?


Just hanging around. Congrats on your victory over JDL


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Your usertitle is BS!


I corrected it in my sig :agree:


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Babalu is a jackass for chasing Liddell wildly. He's a good fighter, but seriously....


He's not a jackass, he's a dumbass. Him fighting McCarthy after getting knocked out = ratings.

Bonnar is coming back at the next Fight Night Live.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's not a jackass, he's a dumbass. Him fighting McCarthy after getting knocked out = ratings.
> 
> Bonnar is coming back at the next Fight Night Live.


Big John got full mount on him. So awesome. :lmao

Any news on who he's fighting?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ESPN is getting me crazy excited for the fight tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^ Take your pills then.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Kdrag said:


> Is that TNA?


 Yeah. Got it for £15


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> ESPN is getting me crazy excited for the fight tonight.


Who do you think is going to take it?

I actually know shit all about boxing, but I've heard of De La Hoya, so I'm saying him. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Big John got full mount on him. So awesome. :lmao
> 
> Any news on who he's fighting?


It may have been announced but I don't remember.

I've been playing Fight Night all day, WCW


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ian Rotten said:


> You know week after week goes by and I watch what that mother fucking Vince McMahon does to my ECW every week. Every week I get a little bit more sick to my stomach because see Bobby Lashley wouldn’t know what hardcore was if you pointed it out to him in the fucking dictionary.


"His" ECW? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lex Luger and Brian Pillman had a surprisingly good match at Clash XI



It's on the Pillman DVD too


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : watching American Pie


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

He's right though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> "His" ECW? Don't make me laugh.


Who?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bobby Lashley > Justin Credible, Tommy Dreamer, The Sandman, and Steve Corino,


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm probably not getting the big boxing match :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: cussing out John harper and his gf on MSN.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Bobby Lashley > Justin Credible, Tommy Dreamer, The Sandman, and Steve Corino,


Every single one of the guys have more charisma than Lashley which is saying a lot about how much Lashley lacks any real charisma, although Corino can be entertaining due to his antics.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

No way MUF and O.R.T.O.N are the same person


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: cussing out John harper and his gf on MSN.


cussing out people, making fun of them, or swear at them, even through an electronic medium, is wrong :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Every single one of the guys have more charisma than Lashley which is saying a lot about how much Lashley lacks any real charisma, although Corino can be entertaining due to his antics.


Nah. Lashley has charisma, it's just starting to show though.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Who do you think is going to take it?
> 
> I actually know shit all about boxing, but I've heard of De La Hoya, so I'm saying him. :$


No this guy is winning









Its a proven fact that the guy who talks the most shit wins the fight. Muhammad Ali anyone?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> cussing out people, making fun of them, or swear at them, even through an electronic medium, is wrong :agree:


johnharper has been an ass he should get this. Domi is helping me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nah. Lashley has charisma, it's just starting to show though.


Well WCW, you say your the biggest icon in wrestling, I say your a bastard!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> No this guy is winning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tito Ortiz anyone?

Fact disproved.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> No way MUF and O.R.T.O.N are the same person


He's talking crap.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Trying to find the perfect Donna clip on YouTube to make out of a gif.


----------



## Mr.Buffpants (Jun 12, 2006)

JeffDivadude lets play already I want to really see how good you are


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> johnharper has been an ass he should get this. Domi is helping me.


:no:, where are your manners?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Tito Ortiz anyone?
> 
> Fact disproved.


touche 

Hopefully Rampage will bring the theory back to life


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Well WCW, you say your the biggest icon in wrestling, I say your a bastard!!!!


:$


Truth- De La Hoya is getting 18 million more for this fight then Mayweather.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Boxing's gae unless Mike Tyson or Don King are involved


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> :$
> 
> 
> Truth- De La Hoya is getting 18 million more for this fight then Mayweather.


GOT.............................DAMN

For one fucking fight, I still don't know how these boxers get paid so much damn money for single fights


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> touche
> 
> Hopefully Rampage will bring the theory back to life


Won't happen.

I want Rampage and Rashad to win though just so I can listen to Rampage crack a bunch of black jokes on Rashad leading up to the potential title fight.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> :no:, where are your manners?


i don't have any for people being asses to us. he insulted everyone, frankie, me, domi, and this site too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> GOT.............................DAMN
> 
> For one fucking fight, I still don't know how these boxers get paid so much damn money for single fights


Because this is like the biggest boxing match in forever and will be the biggest boxing match in a long time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Boxing's gae unless Mike Tyson or Don King are involved












This is a hell of a picture on many levels.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Boxing's gae unless Mike Tyson or Don King are involved


What about Buffer?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i don't have any for people being asses to us. he insulted everyone, frankie, me, domi, and this site too.


who doesn't insult this site?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Won't happen.
> 
> I want Rampage and Rashad to win though just so I can listen to Rampage crack a bunch of black jokes on Rashad leading up to the potential title fight.


I believe Rampage is the only guy in that divison who has any chance of beating Liddel. Damn I can't wait for this fight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What about Buffer?


He better be announcing this fight.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WCW said:


> This is a hell of a picture on many levels.


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> who doesn't insult this site?


i meant the people in charge he cussed at too.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> This is a hell of a picture on many levels.


:lmaoAwesome



> What about Buffer?


Yeah :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mike Tyson is a fuckin' bad ass.

Great boxer, and even a better talker.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Mike Tyson is a fuckin' bad ass.
> 
> Great boxer, and even a better talker.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUME89XXpQQ


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He better be announcing this fight.


The ratings will shoot up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Can you use PSX isos on a psp?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> He better be announcing this fight.


He must be, surely.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Funk/Flair I Quit match is so awesome. I feel like watching it 3 times in a row.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Can you use PSX isos on a psp?


You need a custon firmware.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- I only saw the main event of Smackdown


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WCW said:


> You need a custon firmware.


Hmm...ok.

I'll look some stuff up on the net.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUME89XXpQQ





Mike Tyson said:


> ******!!!


Only Tyson would yell that out on live television. :lmao


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- I only saw the main event of Smackdown


Kennedy vs. Hardy that night was good.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Hmm...ok.
> 
> I'll look some stuff up on the net.


look at my sig


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Kennedy vs. Hardy that night was good.


MRRRRRRRRRR JOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Only Tyson would yell that out on live television. :lmao


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Kennedy vs. Hardy that night was good.


Nice. I'll possibly download it later


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

If anyone is up for making me a gif, PM me for info

Thanks.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - 'Pull My Strings' by the Dead Kennedys, is such an awesome song.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : watching American Pie


**bows down to the new pool god, Jerichoholic**


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> **bows down to the new pool god, Jerichoholic**


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> **bows down to the new pool god, Jerichoholic**


If Jeff sees this we have a suicide case on our hands.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> **bows down to the new pool god, Jerichoholic**


*Waits for JDL to go Ike Turner*

:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> If Jeff sees this we have a suicide case on our hands.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I miss the user 'Abyss'. :sad:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> *Waits for JDL to go Ike Turner*
> 
> :side:


Put it in my sig, just to remind him


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> *Waits for JDL to go Ike Turner*
> 
> :side:


Except Sabrina could take Jeff....easily.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6cFxWgLqHA


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Put it in my sig, just to remind him


Awesome

Truth- New sig(I think Mac made this gif, but I'm not sure)


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
Yes, tis mine.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Except Sabrina could take Jeff....easily.


Jeff was a security guard though...

:side:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Truth: Music is my life. I know it's cliche, but it's actually true.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> If Jeff sees this we have a suicide case on our hands.


:agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> Yes, tis mine.
> 
> Jeff was a security guard though...
> ...


and he protected who? His imaginary poolbuddy?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Truth: Music is my life. I know it's cliche, but it's actually true.


Only a few more months 'til the new Offspring album. :yum:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. Kobe gone, Pool title pilfered. Down to one......


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> and he protected who? His imaginary poolbuddy?


I don't know. Thats what he said. Since when did they let people under 18 be security guards?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Damn. Kobe gone, Pool title pilfered. Down to one......


:lmao I didn't think it would work, but 2 down, one to go


----------



## w00t? (May 3, 2007)

Role Model said:


> MRRRRRRRRRR JOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


...................... JOOOOBBBBBBBBBBBEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> I don't know. Thats what he said. Since when did they let people under 18 be security guards?


Since McDonalds got desperate.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

w00t? said:


> ...................... JOOOOBBBBBBBBBBBEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Who in the blue hell are you?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I don't know. Thats what he said. Since when did they let people under 18 be security guards?


Maybe he protected Sabrina, oh wait, lemme correct that, E-protected!! :side:

truth : lol, it looks like Sabrina wants to make something clear to JDL, subtlelly(sp?) though


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Since McDonalds got desperate.


:lmao


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Only a few more months 'til the new Offspring album. :yum:


the next few months will be amazing:

New Offspring Album;
New Avenged Sevenfold album;
Halo 3;
Fable 2;
GTA IV;
Assassins Creed;

And my 14th birthday Gonna be in Spain for it tho.

Plus I'm getting my new guitar in the next couple of months, Light blue Epiphone G400:yum:


----------



## w00t? (May 3, 2007)

Wait, Offspring ain't dead?

:shocked:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

w00t? said:


> Wait, Offspring ain't dead?
> 
> :shocked:


Usefull note : posting here won't get your post-count up


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> :lmao


Your GIF would be so much cooler if Batista and Orton weren't in it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Someone under the age of 18 becoming a security guard, is about as likely as an Asian driving good.

o. I went there. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

w00t? said:


> Wait, Offspring ain't dead?
> 
> :shocked:


:banplz:


----------



## w00t? (May 3, 2007)

Jerichoholic said:


> Usefull note : posting here won't get your post-count up


Since when do I care about post count?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Your GIF would be so much cooler if Batista and Orton weren't in it.


Batista > Orton > Flair.




WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

w00t? said:


> Since when do I care about post count?


:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

w00t? said:


> Since when do I care about post count?


True, you're all about quality of post.

:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Someone under the age of 18 becoming a security guard, is about as likely as an Asian driving good.
> 
> o. I went there. :side:


:lmao :$


----------



## w00t? (May 3, 2007)

People I'm not trolling...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> True, you're all about quality of post.
> 
> :side:


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Batista > Orton > Flair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TNA > All

WE ARE WRESTLING!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Someone under the age of 18 becoming a security guard, is about as likely as an Asian driving good.
> 
> o. I went there. :side:


:shocked::lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Your GIF would be so much cooler if Batista and Orton weren't in it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

w00t? said:


> People I'm not trolling...


Hi, woot?, how are ya? :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA > All
> 
> WE ARE WRESTLING!


*Absofuckinglutely!*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :shocked::lmao


I'm pretty sure I'm the only asian in this thread currently, so I think that was safe. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i got a gift from sabrina


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: w00t? isn't Pac-o-Maniac :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i got a gift from sabrina


you're proud now?

Matt, that was low ...............:lmao


----------



## w00t? (May 3, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: w00t? isn't Pac-o-Maniac :side:


Who?

:side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: i got a gift from sabrina


Need new pants? :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: w00t? isn't Pac-o-Maniac :side:


No he was Vash Stampede, unless he has rejoined again.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Need new pants? :side:


:lmao

fell off my chair


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No he was Vash Stampede, unless he has *rejoined again*.


:side:



DDMac said:


> Need new pants? :side:


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


>


Use that GIF Brye, you would be so much cooler.


----------



## w00t? (May 3, 2007)

Slam rejoined and nobody banned him. Same with Game and everyone knew who they were. I'm posting normally without breaking the rules so I don't see why it should be different...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

w00t? said:


> Slam rejoined and nobody banned him. Same with Game and everyone knew who they were. I'm posting normally without breaking the rules so I don't see why it should be different...


doesn't rejoining equal banning?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## w00t? (May 3, 2007)

If you get caugh I suppose. But MMN had to be a bitch and open his mouth.

I got banned for pissing off David. I promise to be nice. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Man Utd Fan is also a multi-rejoiner, just thought I'd say :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Man Utd Fan is also a multi-rejoiner, just thought I'd say :side:


you're on a roll


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


>


*Who is that with the cool blonde mullet and the snazzy cool pink shirt that holds the door open for the champ?*


----------



## w00t? (May 3, 2007)

MrMondayNight said:


> Man Utd Fan is also a multi-rejoiner, just thought I'd say :side:


What the hell did I ever do to you? :no:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Man Utd Fan is a monster heel


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I've watched the Flair/Funk I Quit match 4 times in a row 



:side:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

why did Pac get banned in the first place?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tickets to this fight are 20 grand.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

w00t? said:


> What the hell did I ever do to you? :no:


Chill Out, who were you anyway?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> you're on a roll






> Man Utd Fan is a monster heel


:agree: 

He also equals huge ratings, look at all the response that rant got.


----------



## w00t? (May 3, 2007)

SixOneNine™ said:


> why did Pac get banned in the first place?


Pissed off David.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Who is that with the cool blonde mullet and the snazzy cool pink shirt that holds the door open for the champ?*


Paul Roma


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BLUE BAR


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> :agree:
> 
> He also equals huge ratings, look at all the response that rant got.


I made that Rant god dammit :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

w00t? said:


> Pissed off David.


That's not hard to do.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - New avatar.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lol Kennedy is a jobber.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> lol Kennedy is a jobber.


I see Kennedy's your favorite superstar :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Tickets to this fight are 20 grand.


:lmao


What a waste of money


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I see Kennedy's your favorite superstar :side:


Well he has only won about 3 matches this year so far :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like Kennedy


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> I see Kennedy's your favorite superstar :side:


He's a good talent, but yeah it's funny laughing at him and his marks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> BLUE BAR


That asshole.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

What are they expecting the buys to be on this big fight?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> What are they expecting the buys to be on this big fight? Over the mil mark?


Over 2 mil.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He's a good talent, but yeah it's funny laughing at him and Gord.


Fixed it :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> What are they expecting the buys to be on this big fight? Over the mil mark?


Way over the million mark. It's the biggest fight in boxing since forever and will be the biggest fight for a long time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> In the newest WWE Magazine, it says that at Wal-Mart From the Vault:Shawn Michaels will be packaged with the 2 disc Wrestlemania


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


>


I already have it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


I read about that on Crazymax last night


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Means nothing to me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I already have it.


So do I, wish I would have waited now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair/Funk I Quit > Flair/Steamboat 2/3 Falls


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> So do I, wish I would have waited now.


Fuck the 2 disc WM set though. I'm getting the 3 disc


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Flair/Funk I Quit > Flair/Steamboat 2/3 Falls


No wai.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> So do I, wish I would have waited now.


When did you get it? It came out like 2-3 years ago and I bought it within weeks so waiting for me woulda been meh.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They're releasing another HBK DVD next year, I'll get that as I don't have any of his other ones.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> When did you get it? It came out like 2-3 years ago and I bought it within weeks so waiting for me woulda been meh.


2 or 3 months ago. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> 2 or 3 months ago. :$


You pwned yourself.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> No wai.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> 2 or 3 months ago. :$


Oh, shoulda waited.

The next HBK DVD better have a documentary.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> They're releasing another HBK DVD next year, I'll get that as I don't have any of his other ones.


Same.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Oh, shoulda waited.
> 
> The next HBK DVD better have a documentary.


More matches > documentary. 

Unless it's at the level of the horsemen one.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm sure it'll have a Doc, it's a shame the new Foley DVD didn't have a Doc added on as I can't see him having another DVD.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> More matches > documentary.
> 
> Unless it's at the level of the horsemen one.


Meh, I buy WWE DVDs for the documentary, not the matches. Especially if those matches are relatively easy to find online.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> They're releasing another HBK DVD next year, I'll get that as I don't have any of his other ones.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, I buy WWE DVDs for the documentary, not the matches. Especially if those matches are relatively easy to find online.


Matches that are in DVD quality and can't be found anywhere else in that quality = ratings.

I'd like to see his match with Jarrett and his 92 match with Bret in DVD quality.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll flip out if they put the Bret/HBK Iron Man match on any more DVD's.


Takes up too much goddamn space


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, I buy WWE DVDs for the documentary, not the matches. Especially if those matches are relatively easy to find online.


Agreed, I'm a sucker for a wrestling documentary.

Watched the Bret one today, shame about his huge ego.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Matches that are in DVD quality and can't be found anywhere else in that quality = ratings.
> 
> I'd like to see his match with Jarrett and his *92 match with Bret in DVD quality.*


Ladder match?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Ladder match?


Survivor Series. Great match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Matches that are in DVD quality and can't be found anywhere else in that quality = ratings.
> 
> I'd like to see his match with Jarrett and his 92 match with Bret in DVD quality.


It's nice to see them in DVD quality but I would still rather see a 3 disc set with a documentary or a 2 disc set with less matches (considering they've already released 2 Michaels DVDs) than a 2 disc set with just matches.

Plus you know WWE will always release a lot of the matches on other DVDs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WWE should release a Vader DVD


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin's documentary > Horsemen's


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

They better make that Rock DVD soon...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: About to post some gifs from the street fight from Impact.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> They better make that Rock DVD soon...


Is he still on good terms with the company?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: About to post some gifs from the street fight from Impact.


For a second I thought you posted street fighter gifs

Who's the female in your sig


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is he still on good terms with the company?


He was on Raw a few weeks ago.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He just doesn't want to promote it, I think. They won't need to promote it though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Going to bed now, goodnight all


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> They better make that Rock DVD soon...


I know of a 14 disc Rock set.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He was on Raw a few weeks ago.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that appearance.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> For a second I thought you posted street fighter gifs
> 
> Who's the female in your sig


I'm sure what her name is. She's hot though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I know of a 14 disc Rock set.


:shocked:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Can't decide which Xbox 360 game to get next: Dead or Alive, Dead Rising, or Fight Night round 3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Can't decide which Xbox 360 game to get next: Dead or Alive, Dead Rising, or Fight Night round 3


I'd go with Fight Night or Dead Rising. DOA can get boring after a while. It's fun but I got bored fast


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :shocked:





> TAPE #310 BEST OF THE ROCK vol. 1 (GOOD Q) 4HRS 30MIN
> 1. SURVIVOR SERIES 1996: The Rock's WWF Debut!!
> 2. The Rock v. The Sultan (WRESTLEMANIA 97)
> 3. The Rock v. Savio Vega (IYH: REVENGE OF THE TAKER)
> ...


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Can't decide which Xbox 360 game to get next: Dead or Alive, Dead Rising, or Fight Night round 3


I have Dead Rising and FNR3 and out of those two I liked FNR3 more.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb


Good god, that's a whole lot of The Rock.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Can't decide which Xbox 360 game to get next: Dead or Alive, Dead Rising, or Fight Night round 3


I would get Fight Night round 3.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> I have Dead Rising and FNR3 and out of those two I liked FNR3 more.


I heard the bosses and escort missions on Dead Rising are frustrating as hell


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cali did you ever order than Rock DVD off Highspots?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I heard the bosses and escort missions on Dead Rising are frustrating as hell


Yes, but slaughtering thousands of zombies never gets old.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Truth: I bought a new car yesterday


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Cali did you ever order than Rock DVD off Highspots?


Nah, not yet. I plan on it though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Truth: I bought a new car yesterday


i bought an ice-cream yesterday :$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Can't decide which Xbox 360 game to get next: Dead or Alive, Dead Rising, or Fight Night round 3


Get Rainbow Six: Las Vegas.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Truth: I bought a new car yesterday


:hb


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> Yes, but slaughtering thousands of zombies never gets old.


How frustrating are the escort and bosses. A few f-bombs frustrating or put your foot through the console frustrating

Truth:I really like Jason's gif


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb


Actually it's my mothers day present because I'm such a great fucking mother. Mother of the year.

I'm just trying to work out if it's worth 1k to get personalised numberplates. Black with white writing saying cowie. Dunno yet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> How frustrating are the escort and bosses. A few f-bombs frustrating or put your foot through the console frustrating
> 
> Truth:I really like Jason's gif


Just a few F bombs, but I'm a laid back guy.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Get Rainbow Six: Las Vegas.


My uncle has that on his super high powered gaming PC, it looks great but aint my type of game


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Actually it's my mothers day present because I'm such a great fucking mother. Mother of the year.
> 
> I'm just trying to work out if it's worth 1k to get personalised numberplates. Black with white writing saying cowie. Dunno yet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I didn't know CaL was a thread killa. Thought that was Jeff job:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4070650-post168.html
:sad:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> How frustrating are the escort and bosses. A few f-bombs frustrating or put your foot through the console frustrating
> 
> Truth:*I really like Jason's gif*


 I posted a zoomed in version of it in the gif thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I didn't know CaL was a thread killa. Thought that was Jeff job:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4070650-post168.html
> :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just ate dinner


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:argh:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Ugh, I'm so bored, wish I could get a good conversation going with anyone ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :argh:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Get Dead Rising, Holt. Tons o' fun.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


>


:lmao that right there is better than ECW alone.


Hollywood Shelton said:


> Bah. I would rather have sex with Candice over a used up slut like Maria.


He never seems to amaze me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4070346-post10.html

Quite a thought provoking question.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4070806-post172.html

:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4070806-post172.html
> 
> :lmao


:lmao :lmao

Truth- Here


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Derek, Sup?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing, just eating some lunch. You?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gotta love Sharp.


WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4070346-post10.html
> 
> Quite a thought provoking question.


oh god...I don't even wanna think of such a thing...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Nothing, just eating some lunch. You?


Just hanging around, playing some 360


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4070806-post172.html
> 
> :lmao


Did you watch that Sabu match?


----------



## w00t? (May 3, 2007)

Does Sharp even knows what he's talking about? Either that or he completely lost sight of logic.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

w00t? said:


> Does Sharp even knows what he's talking about? Either that or he completely lost sight of logic.


I think he knows exactly what he's talking about. I think he just posts things he knows will piss people off and gets his kicks from watching the reactions.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> I think he knows exactly what he's talking about. I think he just posts things he knows will piss people off and gets his kicks from watching the reactions.


He's just a troll, rather boring really.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Saw that months ago, tis alright.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Too bad that version only includes the event with no extras. You've gotta buy the somewhat tacky tin packaging to get the 5 hours of extras.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's the first time I've seen it


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It's been on Silvervision long before Mania happened.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> He's just a troll, rather boring really.


Who are you talking about?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> Who are you talking about?


Sharp.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4070893-post598.html

One Night Stand wants to be in the WWF. They should put him in as an old guy who nobody listens to, even though he's yelling "I KNEW ANDRE THE GIANT!!".


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Sharp.


 I can't stand him either.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I need to buy that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Best DVD ever.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello ladies and gentlemen. Pleae give a warm welcome to me.....your WWF hardcore champion!!!!!!!!:agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey MITB, sup?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

WCW said:


> Best DVD ever.


 True.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Yeah I need to buy that.


You need to buy? How the hell do you not have it?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey MITB, sup?


What's going on pal? How's life treating ya?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB said:


> What's going on pal? How's life treating ya?


Its going pretty good. Just rather bored right now

How about you?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> *Its going pretty good. Just rather bored right now*
> 
> How about you?


Jeez, me too. Seems like we're both living the dream.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB said:


> Jeez, me too. Seems like we're both living the dream.


Yeah 

Congrats on the hardcore title


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I wouldn't buy that Ric Flair DVD in a million years.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> I wouldn't buy that Ric Flair DVD in a million years.


:no: :no: :no:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Just rather bored right now


Watch Scrubs on Comedy Central now. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :no: :no: :no:


QFT


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Watch Scrubs on Comedy Central now. :agree:


K, I didn't realize it was on


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Lowls.

It's just a video of boring Ric Flair matches, nothing interesting...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Lowls.
> 
> It's just a video of boring Ric Flair matches, nothing interesting...


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao Gotta love the selling point of "Exclusive Monster Truck Footage" being on the VHS :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Lowls.
> 
> It's just a video of boring Ric Flair matches, nothing interesting...


Have you seen any Ric Flair matches before 2001?


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah
> 
> Congrats on the hardcore title


Cheers. :$ It was all down to working hard, saying my prayers and taking my vitamins *_cough steroids_*


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I dont want to spend money to watch a saggy old man wrestle. Legend of wrestling or not, I find him boring.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB said:


> Cheers. :$ It was all down to working hard, saying my prayers and taking my vitamins *_cough steroids_*


Yeah, I lost my match. Me and my penis jobbed to Heel and BTW :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> I dont want to spend money to watch a saggy old man wrestle. Legend of wrestling or not, I find him boring.


He was not in fact, a saggy old man 20 years ago.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> :lmao Gotta love the selling point of "Exclusive Monster Truck Footage" being on the VHS :lmao


That's the only reason to buy the tape. I marked for the Monster Truck Showdown.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SixOneNine™ said:


> I dont want to spend money to watch a saggy old man wrestle. Legend of wrestling or not, I find him boring.


That saggy old man is currently a better performer than a majority of the WWE roster.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, I lost my match. Me and my penis jobbed to Heel and BTW :$


That was some funny shit. :lmao


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

WCW said:


> He was not in fact, a saggy old man 20 years ago.


He was still a reasonably old man. And his wrestling style hasn't changed much.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I lost my match because I kept blading.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> He was still a reasonably old man. And his wrestling style hasn't changed much.


Yeah it pretty much has. All he does is chops and backdrops now. He was actually athletic back in the day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MITB said:


> That was some funny shit. :lmao


Yeah, there hasn't been a bad episode of it yet.(Except the ones I wasn't on :side


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4R9ONePtRo


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

And yet I still dont find him entertaining, not his matches now, and not his matches back then.

It's not like it's blasphemy to not worship the ground Ric Flair walks on.

Ehh, when this place turns to a wrestling talk I get bored, I'm off. It's half 12 anyway.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

If you don't think Ric Flair is the greatest of all time, you're a liar and should be banned.

Forever


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> If you don't think Ric Flair is the greatest of all time, you're a liar and should be banned.
> 
> Forever


Nice setup.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> If you don't think Ric Flair is the greatest of all time, you're a liar and should be banned.
> 
> Forever


agreed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nice setup.


Thx 

How about a gif from the Flair/Funk I Quit match? :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Thx
> 
> How about a gif from the Flair/Funk I Quit match? :$


I'll do one later.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'll do one later.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bored as hell


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Bored as hell


Why don't ya do somethin? [/britneyspears]


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why don't ya do somethin? [/britneyspears]


:$

I really don't know


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Less then an hour. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Until what?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Bored as hell


Watch the Flair DVD


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Less then an hour. :side:


Hell yeah. I'm playing FNR3


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Until what?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watch the Flair DVD


I don't have it :$

Every time I see it, its around 40$'s and I feel I can find it cheaper somewhere

I have The Undertaker DVD


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh. I wasn't sure when it was starting.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

It pisses me off when people forget to leave feedback on ebay


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> I don't have it :$
> 
> Every time I see it, its around 40$'s and I feel I can find it cheaper somewhere
> 
> I have The Undertaker DVD


You should be embarrassed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> *I don't have it* :$
> 
> Every time I see it, its around 40$'s and I feel I can find it cheaper somewhere
> 
> I have The Undertaker DVD


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> You should be embarrassed.


Yeah :sad: I am


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You really should get it Brye.

The two matches with Steamboat alone make it worth buying.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They should have put the Chi Town Rumble Steamboat match in and just dedicated an entire disk to the trilogy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> You really should get it Brye.
> 
> The two matches with Steamboat alone make it worth buying.


Is it all matches or a doc and matches? I'm hoping theres a doc. I really need to get it :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Is it all matches or a doc and matches? I'm hoping theres a doc. I really need to get it :$


It's more like a ton of mini docs.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I thought that was the Jericho pose for a second.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Is it all matches or a doc and matches? I'm hoping theres a doc. I really need to get it :$


There's about 4-6 minutes of back story behind each match, then the match plays. There are also a bunch of extras on each disc (mainly promos).

I agree WCW, I would have loved to have seen them put the chit-town rumble match to complete the trilogy in the set.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> There's about 4-6 minutes of back story behind each match, then the match plays. There are also a bunch of extras on each disc (mainly promos).
> 
> I agree WCW, I would have loved to have seen them put the trilogy in the set.


Thanks for the info Derek and WCW

It's sounding pretty good and I'm a Flair fan. I'll definatly check it out


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*WhooooHoooo Josh Hamilton with a shoestring-snowcone catch to save a run *


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Made a request!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/file-...omeone-please-rip-vid-asap-will-rep-alot.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I thought that was the Jericho pose for a second.


Yeah, Those arms look too muscular for HHH


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, Those arms look too muscular for HHH


The five year anniversary of HBK coming back to wrestling.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^!!!

Soooo........How old is SixOneNine?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Soooo........How old is SixOneNine?


Like 12:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The five year anniversary of HBK coming back to wrestling.


So?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Like 12:lmao


That explains a lot then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> So?


Seems like he just returned.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^^!!!
> 
> Soooo........How old is SixOneNine?


619


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hes 13.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Seems like he just returned.


And WWE has gone downhill ever since


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Like 12:lmao


LMAO I heard he was around 13, 14. Shame on the newer fans....

edit-refuse just confirmed that.


AMPLine4Life said:


> 619


With age comes knowledge...............most of the time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Still no excuse. Every fan, no matter what age, should love Ric Flair. That's bad parenting.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching Flair vs HHH from 02.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd hate to be 13


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fifty-one Fifty*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Still no excuse. Every fan, no matter what age, should love Ric Flair. That's bad parenting.


I'm sure most babies 1st words were "Woooooo!!!!!"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm sure most babies 1st words were "Woooooo!!!!!"


My 1st sentence as a baby was "TO BE THE MAN, YOU GOTTA BEAT THE MAN! :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

gif plz


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I'm sure most babies 1st words were "Woooooo!!!!!"


That will be my kids first word. And then he'll blade.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao



> WWE RAW - Brock Lesnar vs. Ric Flair July 1, 2002 | Approx. run time: 14 mins.


I don't remember this


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That will be my kids first word. And then he'll blade.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That will be my kids first word. And then he'll blade.


:lmao


Brye said:


> My 1st sentence as a baby was "TO BE THE MAN, YOU GOTTA BEAT THE MAN!:side:


Its from Flair, therefore its pretty much better than most.

The first dance babies will learn is the Nature Boy strut. And they will be custom made.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Triple H just did the Ric Flair strut 


Edit- Now he's going for the Figure 4


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> Its from Flair, therefore its pretty much better than most.
> 
> The first dance babies will learn is the Nature Boy strut. And they will be custom made.


When my child takes his first steps, he'll walk a few feet then fall face-first to the floor, Flair Style.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> When my child takes his first steps, he'll walk a few feet then fall face-first to the floor, Flair Style.


Then your gonna buy him a jacket for his birthday. He'll drop it on the ground and elbow drop it!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> When my child takes his first steps, he'll walk a few feet then fall face-first to the floor, Flair Style.


Their bath robes will look just like Flair's robe.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ :agree:


Brye said:


> Then your gonna buy him a jacket for his birthday. He'll drop it on the ground and elbow drop it!


Exactly. Then he'll give a knee drop to an imaginary person.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

My kids gonna go to pre-school and tell his teacher, "My crayons cost more than your house"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

These Flair jokes are hilarious


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> My kids gonna go to pre-school and tell his teacher, "My crayons cost more than your house"


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> My kids gonna go to pre-school and tell his teacher, "My crayons cost more than your house"


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Flair/Funk I Quit match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> My kids gonna go to pre-school and tell his teacher, "My crayons cost more than your house"


:lmao

Space Mountain?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: bulls are losing to pistons


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching HBK vs Triple H from Summerslam 02


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The kid will have a Rolex before it can even tell time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> Space Mountain?


For show and tell he'll let all the girls in the room ride Space Mountain. WOOOOO!

Quit killing the mood Jeff.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> For show and tell he'll let all the girls in the room ride Space Mountain. WOOOOO!
> 
> *Quit killing the mood Jeff*.


why do you always blame it on me?

truth: :lmao http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/340370-anyone-know-ant-good-porn-sites.html#post4071431


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4071431-post1.html

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> why do you always blame it on me?
> 
> truth: :lmao http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/340370-anyone-know-ant-good-porn-sites.html#post4071431


Because you are always guilty of killing the mood


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair in '89 is the best single year ever for a wrestler


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4071431-post1.html
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: bulls are losing to pistons


*I think the home team will win every game of that series.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> why do you always blame it on me?
> 
> truth: :lmao http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/340370-anyone-know-ant-good-porn-sites.html#post4071431


Cause we're talking Flair and you come in here with basketball.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ how was i suppose to know. i just came back from eating dinner. 




Lady Croft said:


> *I think the home
> team will win every game of that series.*


i have a feeling you're right. but i want bulls to win.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/340368-bangbros-pass.html#post4071356

:lmao What's with these threads?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I just put 3 seperate people in red rep.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck NBA


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/340368-bangbros-pass.html#post4071356
> 
> :lmao What's with these threads?


:lmao Splash made one the other day too :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> For show and tell he'll let all the girls in the room ride Space Mountain. WOOOOO!


According to Flair, after Space Mountain is over they will be on their backs unable to move or get up. The teacher might even think about trying. 


Killa CaLi said:


> Flair in '89 is the best single year ever for a wrestler


True.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *According to Flair, after Space Mountain is over they will be on their backs unable to move or get up. The teacher might even think about trying. *
> 
> True.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - New avy. 

\m/


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching the Austin/Booker T Supermarket fight


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow, I talked my dad into buying the fight on the big screen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wow, I talked my dad into buying the fight on the big screen.


I'm gonna laugh when somebody gets knocked out in the first round.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Just got home from the inaugral TV taping of the local up and coming wrestling promotion. Was just basically stars beating the hell out of jobbers but still a good show imo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm gonna laugh when somebody gets knocked out in the first round.


Not my cash


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: damn 79-57 :shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm gonna laugh when somebody gets knocked out in the first round.


With all the hype ESPN has been giving it, I hope it doesn't go past the third round and is a total blow-out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not my cash


Instead, Tell your dad to take the money and go buy 2 Ric Flair DVDs. One to watch, and one to frame and hang on the wall.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll watch the highlights of the fight on ESPN or something. I can't afford it :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who's booked to win that fight anyway?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Instead, Tell your dad to take the money and go buy 2 Ric Flair DVDs. One to watch, and one to frame and hang on the wall.


I've already got one Flair DVD, I'll pass on getting a second despite the fact that it's a good buy.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh wait what channel is the games on?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who's booked to win that fight anyway?


After 3 rounds, Tyson is set to interfere, destroying both guys. Tyson is set for a monster push after that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> After 3 rounds, Tyson is set to interfere, destroying both guys. Tyson is set for a monster push after that.



That would be worth 55 bucks.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Pretty tired.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> After 3 rounds, Tyson is set to interfere, destroying both guys. Tyson is set for a monster push after that.


:ns


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's weird how no one cares about the undercard in boxing. The stadium is empty right now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MICHAEL BUFFER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Who gives a fuck about any boxing? It all blows.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MICHAEL BUFFER IS ANNOUNCING~!!~~!~!~!!~


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It's weird how no one cares about the undercard in boxing. The stadium is empty right now.


Because these fights weren't even promoted and no one gives a shit about boxing except for Hoya and Mayweather.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just put Clash X in.


Main event is Rick Flair/Arn/Ole Anderson vs. Great Muta/Dragon Master/Buzz Sawyer in a cage match

~!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, I need to order the fight now


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Buffer makes it worth buying.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Michael Buffer doesn't even care about the under-card


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's weird how no one cares about the undercard in boxing. The stadium is empty right now.


Exactly. Paying $50 for one fight is bullshit


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have no idea what this fight is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Michael Buffer said:


> This fight is between two undefeated fighters. The 0 is got to go.


What a poet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Michael Buffer doesn't even care about the under-card


I don't even think the under-card cares about the under-card


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Exactly. Paying $50 for one fight is bullshit


I payed 14 dollars for one fight and Michael Buffer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> What a poet.


He makes Robert Frost look like a hack.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: diesel check you're inbox


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the donation, Jeff.

Truth - I don't think I'm watching the fight live afterall. I'll just catch the good parts of it on a sports recap show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I payed 14 dollars for one fight and Michael Buffer.


Clash X > The boxing match


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: diesel check you're inbox


It tells you when you get a new PM.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I paid nothing for one fight and Buffer


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Clash X > The boxing match


Card?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If I payed 20,000 dollars for a ticket, I'm pretty sure I'd be there like an hour early.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Clash X?

:S


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Imma head over to the boxing forum now. See if anyone is creaming their pants over there.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW Clash of the Champions X :no:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> WCW Clash of the Champions X :no:


Woof.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Card?





> INT- Road Warriors
> 
> Samoan Savage vs. Steve Williams
> 
> ...





> Clash X?
> 
> :S


NWA Clash of the Champions X: "Texas Shootout" February 6, 1990


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I think Imma head over to the boxing forum now. See if anyone is creaming their pants over there.


They don't care about the under-card either.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Cactus Jack Manson vs. Mil Mascaras


Foley talks about that match in his book.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have the Clash of the Champions WCW event from 1991 I think, good show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Foley talks about that match in his book.


What's special about it?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

One of these announcers sounds like The American Dream Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What's special about it?


He talks about how much of a diva and horrible worker Mil was and how he never put anyone over but himself.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: I have the Clash of the Champions WCW event from 1991 I think, good show.


Which one? There were 4 of them in '91 :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They don't care about the under-card either.


I know I just looked LMAO

The administrator over there seems to do alot. And of course Rob's last log in over there was like November.

DAMN! (forgot, Rob is a touchy subject. Right WCW?)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He talks about how much of a diva and horrible worker Mil was and how he never put anyone over but himself.


:lmao


I gotta read his book again


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> One of these announcers sounds like The American Dream Dusty Rhodes.


"If you will"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I know I just looked LMAO
> 
> The administrator over there seems to do alot. And of course Rob's last log in over there was like November.
> 
> DAMN! (forgot, Rob is a touchy subject. Right WCW?)


Maybe I should inform him of the Indy rule.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Maybe I should inform him of the Indy rule.


*one week passes*

..........................




























What indy rule?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sting is still in the Horsemen at this Clash:lmao


Edit - This is when he gets kicked out i believe


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I just realised how much wrestling Cali and WCW actually watch. You've watched more in a week than I have in about 7 years.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I dunno which Clash it is but it is, the file says Clash 241 if that means anything.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Sting and Lex Luger in the Horseman just does not fit together.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Truth: I just realised how much wrestling Cali and WCW actually watch. You've watched more in a week than I have in about 7 years.


:lmao I wouldn't say that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Truth: I just realised how much wrestling Cali and WCW actually watch. You've watched more in a week than I have in about 7 years.


:$


> I dunno which Clash it is but it is, the file says Clash 241 if that means anything.


Who knows. '91 was good though. It was Flair's last title defenses before he went to the WWF


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Okay, I'll change it to "You have probably forgotten more about wrestling than I know".

Cliché, but it works.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Is a new WWF show in the works, Headliner? :$


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Maint event is Sting Vs Flair, I think.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

<3 Evolution's Sig


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-The last replied thread in the GFX section is "Holt needs a banner". And only 1 person is viewing that section. Shows how much of a draw Holt is


Diesel said:


> Is a new WWF show in the works, Headliner? :$


Would be posted, but Monty's going through some stuff that I'd rather not say. Just wish him the best.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Maint event is Sting Vs Flair, I think.


Sure it isn't 1988?


Or '94?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I need to know something. 

Has Sting ever wrestled Ricky Steamboat before when they were in WCW?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Truth-The last replied thread in the GFX section is "Holt needs a banner". And only 1 person is viewing that section. Shows how much of a draw Holt is
> 
> Would be posted, but *Monty's going through some stuff that I'd rather not say. Just wish him the best*.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-The last replied thread in the GFX section is "Holt needs a banner". And only 1 person is viewing that section. Shows how much of a draw Holt is
> 
> Would be posted, but Monty's going through some stuff that I'd rather not say. Just wish him the best.


The first Barak Obama banner in the history of message boards.

Does this Monty stuff relate to the girl he was talking about earlier?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I need to know something.
> 
> Has Sting ever wrestled Ricky Steamboat before when they were in WCW?


Probably


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Rapper 50 Cent is reported to have bet a million dollars on Mayweather. 50 Cent will also lead Floyd Mayweather Jr. to the ring performing his new single Straight to the Bank.


:lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Sure it isn't 1988?
> 
> 
> Or '94?


Could be, I had 91 in my head but Im probably wrong.

Must be 94.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

50 is crazy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The first Barak Obama banner in the history of message boards.


And of course that request couldn't come from anyone else.


WCW said:


> Does this Monty stuff relate to the girl he was talking about earlier?


I think so. Oh, I just was realized Monty posted all this in the TTT thread earlier. He was jumped last night. I haven't spoke to him much as of late to be honest. 

He normally starts the Friday shows and PM what he has to me. Then we work from there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> And of course that request couldn't come from anyone else.
> 
> I think so. Oh, I just was realized Monty posted all this in the TTT thread earlier. He was jumped last night. I haven't spoke to him much as of late to be honest.
> 
> He normally starts the Friday shows and PM what he has to me. Then we work from there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They're putting NASCAR on PPV. :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JR and Cornette as a commentating team = ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/77278-headliner.html

Look at Headliner's newest gift. :lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCW said:


> They're putting NASCAR on PPV. :no: :no: :no:


It's not NASCAR, it's dirt late model racing. It's only happening once, and it's for a good cause.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fiddy got money in da bank!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao


The Game should come out with Oscar.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

will94 said:


> It's not NASCAR, it's dirt late model racing. It's only happening once, and it's for a good cause.


It's NASCAR racers.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

I'm voting him, MNMItTeamOnScene, best overall member, come end of the year.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Game should come out with Oscar.


Then there would be a shootout before the match even started.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Fiddy got money in da bank!*


Word?

I'm not sure what the proper use of ebonic is in this situation.

Truth: Still hungry.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Then there would be a shootout before the match even started.


And Michael Buffer wins.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And Michael Buffer wins.


I'd mark out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4071549-post309.html


:lmao:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Word?
> 
> I'm not sure what the proper use of ebonic is in this situation.
> 
> Truth: Still hungry.


THEN EAT SOMETHING BITCH! :side: <3


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Off now, bye.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/77278-headliner.html
> 
> Look at Headliner's newest gift. :lmao



*That reminds me.. I miss Rebel by Design *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4071549-post309.html
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao


At least he admits it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> THEN EAT SOMETHING BITCH! :side: <3


Yeah I just got up from a nap I think I should eat something now 

<3 AMP super TNA mod.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *That reminds me.. I miss Rebel by Design *


I sent her a PM. Did she say she was leaving or something and I missed it?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *That reminds me.. I miss Rebel by Design *


What happened to her?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Seriously, this fucking revision is taking it's toll.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> At least he admits it.


I was laughing at the post, not the fact that he hasn't seen it.


:side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm sure MNM meant to PM me.:side:


Lady Croft said:


> *That reminds me.. I miss Rebel by Design *


She added me on MSN but we never talked. Mainly because she was never on. Its like she just randomly went away.:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yeah I just got up from a nap I think I should eat something now
> 
> <3 *AMP super* TNA *mod*.


I agree :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, where did RBD go? She's never on MSN either


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cactus just took one of the sickest bumps I've ever seen


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner said:


> And of course that request couldn't come from anyone else.
> 
> I think so. Oh, I just was realized Monty posted all this in the TTT thread earlier. He was jumped last night. I haven't spoke to him much as of late to be honest.
> 
> He normally starts the Friday shows and PM what he has to me. Then we work from there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Cactus just took one of the sickest bumps I've ever seen


Gif plz.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCW said:


> It's NASCAR racers.


Yea, it's an all-star charity dirt LM race at Eldora Speedway. It's like the opening act for the biggest late model race of the year a few days later. It's been happening for a few years now. The money goes to the Victory Junction Gang, so it's a pretty cool deal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, where did RBD go? She's never on MSN either


Niether are you asshole, you abandoned me!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I agree :side:


AMP for Video Games mod.

Your post last night in the SVR2008 thread made you automatically worthy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Niether are you asshole, you abandoned me!!!!!


 I don't know what you mean


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Gif plz.


How


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would love to see Diesel's reaction if AMP really did get the next video game mod spot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen, you need a new gif.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> AMP for Video Games mod.
> 
> Your post last night in the SVR2008 thread made you automatically worthy.


Was it about Edge f*cking Linda McMahon so he can fued with Vince, cause that was my idea. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Was it about Edge f*cking Linda McMahon so he can fued with Vince, cause that was my idea. :side:


:lmao

It's different from the usual (insert diva with big boobs here) F*cks Vince storyline


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: watching Rockets vs Jazz


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> McQueen, you need a new gif.


Someone needs to download Yuji Nagata vs Hiroshi Tanahashi from a month ago, there was a nice sick kick to the head I want gif'd but the complete lack of puro love in the gif thread is gay.

Yes, gay.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Only people I ever talk to on MSN is my buddy and Jared. Knightmace always messages me on there and I dont want to be rude and block him so I talk to him. Oh and Cody aka HailSabin as well. I used to talk to Medo all the time but he is never on anymore.

Speaking of 50 Cent he is doing a concert on CSI:Miami rerun thats on right now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cal got me addicted to MSN again. Damn him.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I would love to see Diesel's reaction if AMP really did get the next video game mod spot.





South Park people when they're sceaming said:


> RABBLE! RABLLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!!


Something like that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Only people I ever talk to on MSN is my buddy and Jared. *Knightmace always messages me on there and I dont want to be rude and block him so I talk to him.* Oh and Cody aka HailSabin as well. I used to talk to Medo all the time but he is never on anymore.
> 
> Speaking of 50 Cent he is doing a concert on CSI:Miami rerun thats on right now.


I blocked him when he tried to add me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Someone needs to download Yuji Nagata vs Hiroshi Tanahashi from a month ago, there was a nice sick kick to the head I want gif'd but the complete lack of puro love in the gif thread is gay.
> 
> Yes, gay.


Get somebody else to do it. I still need to see that match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Cal got me addicted to MSN again. Damn him.


:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MICHAEL BUFFER IS TALKING~!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm gonna sit here and see how long it takes McQueen to notice I've been on MSN for the last 10 minutes


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I would love to see Diesel's reaction if AMP really did get the next video game mod spot.


I would give my spot to Diesel.....for a gift.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody know who Normon Manson was? I swear his gimmick is a child molester


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I sent her a PM. Did she say she was leaving or something and I missed it?


*oh no no, not that I know of. I just never get to see her while I'm on lately.  That's all. As far as I know she's still around.*


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I blocked him when he tried to add me.


I should have done that but I didnt think he was gonna be so god damned annoying.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Get somebody else to do it. I still need to see that match.


Yeah you should its a great match and the more I see it the more I like it. Nagata is probably the most steady main event talent in japan right now and Tanahashi is a talented young guy who excels when he has someone to lead him. Probably 3rd best match I've seen this year.

I was actually thinking of going to a Yuji Nagata/Mr. IWGP theme pretty soon anyways.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Corey needs to do a comp of the best matches that Michael Buffer announced.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I don't care for MSN. I have 4 contacts, but nobody ever talks to me when I'm on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *oh no no, not that I know of. I just never get to see her while I'm on lately.  That's all. As far as I know she's still around.*


She haven't been on in nearly three weeks.:sad: 

IC is more active than her.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I should have done that but I didnt think he was gonna be so god damned annoying.


I did. And I guess I was right.


:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- I don't care for MSN. I have 4 contacts, but nobody ever talks to me when I'm on.


I do :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *oh no no, not that I know of. I just never get to see her while I'm on lately.  That's all. As far as I know she's still around.*


Hopefully she'll respond to my PM. She was good people.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Corey needs to do a comp of the best matches that Michael Buffer announced.


I'd buy it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I do :$


The past several times I've been on MSN you weren't on.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just bought someone a gift, after the person was nagging me for awhile for it. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks Diesel


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> The past several times I've been on MSN you weren't on.


Oh, well when I see that your on I usually talk to you


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> The past several times I've been on MSN you weren't on.


I hope your MSN username is "Beta Ray Bill"


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I did. And I guess I was right.
> 
> 
> :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


Yes you were.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I hope your MSN username is "Beta Ray Bill"


It's just 'Derek'.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

UFC really needs to upgrade to Michael Buffer.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> It's just 'Derek'.


Original


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> It's just 'Derek'.


"Derek Masterson"?

You should be rocking the Thor Corps. (10-1 odds now WCW will bring up the No Remorse Corps).


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> UFC really needs to upgrade to Michael Buffer.


Agreed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> "Derek Masterson"?
> 
> You should be rocking the Thor Corps. (10-1 odds now WCW will bring up the No Remorse Corps).


I don't even know what the hell the Thor Corps is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> "Derek Masterson"?
> 
> You should be rocking the Thor Corps. (10-1 odds now WCW will bring up the No Remorse Corps).


Isn't ROH getting rid of the gang war storyline?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

UFC should hire Todd Grisham, actually.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Isn't ROH getting rid of the gang war storyline?


Not really. The No Remorse Corps are still going to be together, and Aries team is still going to be together (just without Aries for a while). At least, that's what I heard.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> UFC should hire Todd Grisham, actually.


I wouldn't watch anymore.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Not really. The No Remorse Corps are still going to be together, and Aries team is still going to be together (just without Aries for a while). At least, that's what I heard.


That means THE NO REMORSE CORPS will live on.


I feel like trolling the official ROH boards.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't even know what the hell the Thor Corps is.


Really!?

I was the team of Thor, Thunderstrike & Beta Ray Bill. Not much came out of it but they did team up a few times.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wouldn't watch anymore.


Why not? He's clearly as real as it gets.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I think 90% of the posters on this forum from Austrailia are retarded, there a _few_ exceptions though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Really!?
> 
> I was the team of Thor, Thunderstrike & Beta Ray Bill. Not much came out of it but they did team up a few times.


Oh, ok. 

To be honest, Thor is often a pretty weak comic. Not many people seem to be to interested in him (at least, not until they killed him off). He's had more revamps than almost any other comic character.

He's great in The Avengers, but by himself he's rather boring.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Did WWE get the rights to use "Iron Man" on the Road Warriors DVD?


The DVD is a piece of trash if they didn't.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I think 90% of the posters on this forum from Austrailia are retarded, there a _few_ exceptions though.


90% of the posters that aren't from North America suck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Did WWE get the rights to use "Iron Man" on the Road Warriors DVD?
> 
> 
> The DVD is a piece of trash if they didn't.


It's the WWE. You already know the answer.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 90% of the posters that aren't from North America suck.


I can think of quite a few European posters I like and don't mind but there is seriously something about most of those austrailians thats just extrememly noobish.

Derek, I agree about Thor but I expect it's because he lacks cool villains and archrivals.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*my peeps need to get on yahoo. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I can think of quite a few European posters I like and don't mind but there is seriously something about most of those austrailians thats just extrememly noobish.
> 
> Derek, I agree about Thor but I expect it's because he lacks cool villains and archrivals.


You think Honor is a noob don't you?

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No not Honor lol, I like that guy a lot and speaking of which he just signed on MSN 



Lady Croft said:


> *my peeps need to get on yahoo. *




Truth: I can tell Sabrina doesn't live in Wisconsin because all there fucking roads are County Road A, XB, GHYSF etc.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's the WWE. You already know the answer.


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The Road Warrior's DVD is actually pretty good. The documentary, especially.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Derek, I agree about Thor but I expect it's because he lacks cool villains and archrivals.


He's got Loki, and that's about it. All his other enemies suck.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> The Road Warrior's DVD is actually pretty good. The documentary, especially.


No Ironman, no ratings.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> He's got Loki, and that's about it. All his other enemies suck.


You take that back, take it back how dare you diss the greatness of ABSORBING MAN!!!!!


No wait your right, they all suck. Hulk honestly is pretty much in the same boat as Thor when it comes to the lame archvillian department.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You take that back, take it back how dare you diss the greatness of ABSORBING MAN!!!!!
> 
> 
> No wait your right, they all suck. Hulk honestly is pretty much in the same boat as Thor when it comes to the lame archvillian department.


Hulk has probably the worst set of Villains of any comic book hero.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> You take that back, take it back how dare you diss the greatness of ABSORBING MAN!!!!!
> 
> 
> No wait your right, they all suck. Hulk honestly is pretty much in the same boat as Thor when it comes to the lame archvillian department.


Who the fuck would wanna fuck with a giant green dude?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who the fuck would wanna fuck with a giant green dude?


A lot of of crappy Villains. And the US Military. Go Figure.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who the fuck would wanna fuck with a giant green dude?


Ang Lee wants to fuck with his rep and make a terrible movie about him


I had a special crossover comic where X-Man had to take down a raging hulk and that was a pretty badass comic. X-Man had so much potential as a character but he was left in limbo and I think they eventually got rid of him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> A lot of of crappy Villains. And the US Military. Go Figure.


And Sam Elliott.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> And Sam Elliott.


His voice is mesmerizing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Ang Lee wants to fuck with his rep and make a terrible movie about him
> 
> 
> I had a special crossover comic where X-Man had to take down a raging hulk and that was a pretty badass comic. X-Man had so much potential as a character but he was left in limbo and I think they eventually got rid of him.


Ang Lee is just ang-ry that his name is Ang Lee.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> His voice is mesmerizing.


I concur, he was excellent in The Big Lebowski and Thank You For Smoking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> And Sam Elliott.


Hey now, Sam Elliot is a badass, haven't you see Road House?

Wade Garrett 4 life


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vince Russo used Iron Man for his entrance song too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I can tell Sabrina doesn't live in Wisconsin because all there fucking roads are County Road A, XB, GHYSF etc.



*Wisconsin is beautiful though! I've been through there briefly.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I concur, he was excellent in The Big Lebowski and Thank You For Smoking.


:agree:


Truth- I was shocked to learn a couple months ago that not only was a Hulk 2 movie planned, but it was already in pre-production.

I would have hoped that the studio would have shot it down immediately.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You guys are forgetting that Sam Elliot is the voice of "beef, it's whats for dinner"

Have you guys seen the The Big He-Bowski!?
http://www.ifilm.com/video/2652382

Sabrina, Minnesota is much better but northern wisconsin is very very nice country. :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I went to Wisconsin for the 2002 MLB All Star Game


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Why is Christian Cage getting his own best of DVD? It should just be blank.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Why is Christian Cage getting his own best of DVD? It should just be blank.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hey now, Sam Elliot is a badass, haven't you see Road House?
> 
> Wade Garrett 4 life


*Harely Davidson and the Marlboro Man all the way baby!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Why is Christian Cage getting his own best of DVD? It should just be blank.


Booo, that was my Batista joke.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Booo, that was my Batista joke.


 

I don't remember it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a Vader DVD


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I want to see a Shark Boy DVD


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want a Vader DVD


http://www.coreystapes.com/vader.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I don't remember it.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3443485-post9.html


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3443485-post9.html


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3443485-post9.html


Oh .

TNA: We Are (not) Wrestling

TNA: We Fear (ROH) Wrestling

That is all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.coreystapes.com/vader.html


http://www.coreystapes.com/sharkboy.html


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.coreystapes.com/sharkboy.html


:lmao

Be back later, need to eat dinner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.coreystapes.com/sharkboy.html


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.coreystapes.com/sharkboy.html


Thanks for getting my hopes up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb


He would have a Shark Boy comp too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Oh .
> 
> TNA: We Are (not) Wrestling
> 
> ...


I just don't see it. Sorry.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Shark Boy once had a non-masked Gimmick where he was "Dean Baldwin: The Long Lost Baldwin Brother". I shit you not. I can find pictures.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- Shark Boy once had a non-masked Gimmick where he was "Dean Baldwin: The Long Lost Baldwin Brother". I shit you not. I can find pictures.


hey derek is JKA here yet?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Shark Boy sued the Shark Boy and Lava Girl producers and won.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hey derek is JKA here yet?


I don't know. Probably.


I'm going to get some food, BRB.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't know. Probably.
> 
> 
> I'm going to get some food, BRB.


alright.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Vader vs. 4 Jobbers


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Shark Boy sued the Shark Boy and Lava Girl producers and won.


He's richer than TNA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's richer than TNA.


His net worth could be one dollar and he would be richer then TNA.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> His net worth could be one dollar and he would be richer then TNA.


He's ballsier than TNA as well. TNA takes shots at WWE...Shark Boy goes after fuckin Disney. And he wins, unlike TNA.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's ballsier than TNA as well. TNA takes shots at WWE...Shark Boy goes after fuckin Disney. And he wins, unlike TNA.


That's why they stuck him with an Austin gimmick. Jealously.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That's why they stuck him with an Austin gimmick. Jealously.


I believe it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

"98% of WWE watchers think that they're huge ECW fans after seeing 'Rise+Fall' and a few ECW PPVs"

I love that line because it assumes that 98% of everyone that watches any kind of WWE programming consider themselves to be huge ECW fans.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO at WCW's sig. I haven't saw those types of sigs lately.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> "98% of WWE watchers think that they're huge ECW fans after seeing 'Rise+Fall' and a few ECW PPVs"
> 
> I love that line because it assumes that 98% of everyone that watches any kind of WWE programming consider themselves to be huge ECW fans.


It's true, cause it's a sig fact.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's true, cause it's a sig fact.


Of course.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

"98% of people are fucking morons"


^Put that in your sig


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Of course.


That lasted long.

You need a respect list. That = ratings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That lasted long.
> 
> You need a respect list. That = ratings.


I'm stealing your sig that I made for you.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm stealing your sig that I made for you.


You need a Russo moment of the week to complete it. That sig = ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That banner isn't even funny


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You need a Russo moment of the week to complete it. That sig = ratings.


I can't do that because apparently Russo has no input on TNA and was hired to sit in a corner with his thumb in his ass.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That banner isn't even funny


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya, he's banned:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/339946-question.html#post4072226

Sometimes Nitemare fanatics should keep quiet...

Oh, I wonder how Russo feels about his current position.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You get so much more bang for your buck with Wrestling and UFC PPVs then boxing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You get so much more bang for your buck with Wrestling and UFC PPVs then boxing.


Gif plz


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> You get so much more bang for your buck with Wrestling and UFC PPVs then boxing.


2 boring fights and a lot of hype.

I had to mute the TV when Mayweather Sr was talking.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 2 boring fights and a lot of hype.
> 
> I had to mute the TV when Mayweather Sr was talking.


:lmao He wouldn't shut up.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Michael Buffer got a pop.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who won the big fight?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Who won the big fight?


It's about to start.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> It's about to start.


My Bad then.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Michael Buffer got a pop.


Cause he's Michael Fuckin Buffer.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Not watching the fight


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Why the fuck is Mayweather wearing a sombrero?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Why the fuck is Mayweather wearing a sombrero?


He's hood.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:
 

> He's hood.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

50 FUCKIN CENT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want to see 50 Cent after the match if Mayweather loses.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Wish I could se this fight


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I want to see 50 Cent after the match if Mayweather loses.


He won't lose


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nothing will ever be able to beat Apollo Creed's Rock IV entrance.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I want to see 50 Cent after the match if Mayweather loses.


Jim Lampley: Fiddy Cent

That's hood.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nothing will ever be able to beat Apollo Creed's Rock IV entrance.


Living in America! 

Carl Weathers is the shit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MICHAEL FUCKIN BUFFER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Buffer is bringing his A game.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

LLLLLLETS GET READY TO RUMBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mayweather is getting heel heat.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to have to start calling you guys the "buffer fluffer's" cause you won't stop talking about the guy.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: TeamX got banned now? If it's permy there's gonna be another rant that's affiliated with nolo king... :no:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Futurama > Everything dealing with this big fight...except Michael Buffer, because he is the proverbial shit.

Truth - Watching Futurama, if you didn't catch it from the above statement.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm goingto have to start calling you guys the "buffer fluffer's" cause you won't stop talking about the guy.


Why don't you just head north because if you don't like Michael Buffer then you don't deserve to be an American.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Why don't you just head north because if you don't like Michael Buffer then you don't deserve to be an American.


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Why don't you just head north because if you don't like Michael Buffer then you don't deserve to be an American.


:lmao

I never said I don't like him but I'm not rambling about him non-stop either.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> I never said I don't like him but I'm not rambling about him non-stop either.


You either love him or you hate him. There's no middle ground.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> You either love him or you hate him. There's no middle ground.


He's just an announcer I don't pay too much attention to him :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Would Buffer fit in WWE?


I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: TeamX got banned now? If it's permy there's gonna be another rant that's affiliated with nolo king... :no:


Former staff members have been great examples


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> He's just an announcer I don't pay too much attention to him :no:


He's made 400,000,000 dollars off of Let's Get Ready To Rumble, making him more important then almost anyone he's ever announced for.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Buffer


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Fuck Buffer


Fuck Scott Steiner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WTF is up with people forming a clique and then, in a flash of originality, naming it "WF's Clique"?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> WTF is up with people forming a clique and then, in a flash of originality, naming it "WF's Clique"?


Where is this at? :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> WTF is up with people forming a clique and then, in a flash of originality, naming it "WF's Clique"?


They're better than you


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Where is this at? :lmao


Sigs

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/144730-stratusfactor.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141014-king-bookah.html


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Sigs
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/144730-stratusfactor.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141014-king-bookah.html


You should start the n.WF.o and harrass them WCW.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> You should start the n.WF.o and harrass them WCW.


I'm already a member of The Outsiders.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mayweather is getting his ass kicked so far.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4070966-post1.html

Seriously, who would actually think that is a real poster?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I want to confront this "kliq". See if they can provide a actual reason for their existance. Which I heard they couldn't do.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm already a member of The Outsiders.


Outsiders 4 Life


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Sup. :side:


Yo John. Wassup?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Outsiders 4 Life


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm already a member of The Outsiders.


Fine leave me out then


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

will94 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4070966-post1.html
> 
> Seriously, who would actually think that is a real poster?


It's just the cover from his book mixed with crap art.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


>


Toooooooo Sweet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Floyd Mayweather Sr looks like an old Booker T.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/340405-changing-usernames.html#post4072425
:lmao:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Clash of The Champions XI


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

There's over 1900 guests at Boxing Forum:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> There's over 1900 guests at Boxing Forum:lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:argh:

I wonder whos the leader of this WF kliq.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :argh:
> 
> I wonder whos the leader of this WF kliq.


I'm going to assume leadership.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

"Whoop his ass"

Great advice from Mayweather's corner man.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> There's over 1900 guests at Boxing Forum:lmao


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think it's fucking retarded that Boxing Forum is running fine with over 2000 users online, but this place dies every 35 minutes.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

This WF Kliq sounds fucking retarded. Especially due to the people involved. They're nice and all...but unimportant


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think it's fucking retarded that Boxing Forum is running fine with over 2000 users online, but this place dies every *35 minutes.*



Where did you get that number from?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Report: The 4/27 Memphis show headlined by Hulk Hogan vs. Paul Wight show drew 2,200 fans for a $104,500 gate.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao


Linda Hogan spends that in a week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm going to assume leadership.


Do it and kick out all the members.


Spartanlax said:


> This WF Kliq sounds fucking retarded. Especially due to the people involved. They're nice and all...but unimportant


I know. This whole thing happened overnight.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

TNA out-drew Hulk Hogan. Think about that for a second, and then cry to yourselves.

By the way, how do I reduce the bandwith my Photobucket is using? I just downloaded 3/4 the stuff on it and it still has the 'Photobucket Bandwith Exceeded' sticker in place of the upload.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Where did you get that number from?


Michael Buffer


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Michael Buffer


I believe it then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> TNA out-drew Hulk Hogan. Think about that for a second, and then cry to yourselves.


I blame Bubba the Love Sponge.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck El Gigante


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Barring a KO in the last round, Mayweather has this won.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Undertaker has a match at Clash XI


Against Pillman~!1


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Undertaker has a match at Clash XI
> 
> 
> Against Pillman~!1


The Skyscrapers?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mayweather wins by split decision.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao at all these De La Hoya marks in the crowd.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> The Skyscrapers?


No. Mean Mark Callous



> Mayweather wins by split decision.


Told you


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That was a pretty entertaining fight. Not an all time classic but entertaining.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mayweather is retiring at 30 years old and undefeated? What a smart fucking man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mayweather is retiring at 30 years old and undefeated? What a smart fucking man.


Doesn't want to be Muhammad Ali'd.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew he would win. I'm sure the Hispanic community feels let down or screwed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> Mayweather wins by split decision.


*Which is exactly what the boxing community wanted/needed. Now they get to have a rematch.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Doesn't want to be Muhammad Ali'd.


Exactly. 

As you said, entertaining fight. I got to watch it free on an HDTV, no complaints with that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I knew he would win. I'm sure the Hispanic community feels let down or screwed.


I'd like to hear Jacker's opinion


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Which is exactly what the boxing community wanted/needed. Now they get to have a rematch.*


And it'll do another 1.5 million buys.



Headliner said:


> I knew he would win. I'm sure the Hispanic community feels let down or screwed.


I heard some "Bullshit" chants.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

My friend's probably crying right now.

He's the biggest Oscar mark I know. Man, I'm going to bug him about this.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I knew he would win. I'm sure the Hispanic community feels let down or screwed.


Nah, Mexico loves Mayweather. He even wore a sombrero to the ring to prove it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Luger just pinned Sid in 6 seconds:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Damnit, Floyd Sr. is talking, time to mute.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Damnit, Floyd Sr. is talking, time to mute.


Larry Mercant is trying to cut him off. :lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Diesel said:


> My friend's probably crying right now.
> 
> He's the biggest Oscar mark I know. *Man, I'm going to bug him about this.*


I wholeheartedly support your decision to do so.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd like to hear Jacker's opinion


Gonna be hard to hear that considering he just killed himself when the fight was over.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao

The old guy owned Floyd Sr.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Gonna be hard to hear that considering he just killed himself when the fight was over.


:hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Gonna be hard to hear that considering he just killed himself when the fight was over.


LATINO PRIDE HOLMES!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What is 50 Cent doing?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

LATINOS STAND UP!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What is 50 Cent doing?


He made some money tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> LATINOS STAND UP!!!


Just because you live in British Columbia doesn't make you Latino asian-boy!

Much <3 John


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> What is 50 Cent doing?


Making it rain.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd like to hear Jacker's opinion


:lmao


WCW said:


> I heard some "Bullshit" chants.


Good to know they didn't riot.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> And it'll do another 1.5 million buys.


*Might even do more since everyone will think it'll be as good as the first. I think alot of people may have stayed away because they thought it might not be as good... [/as if I can ever talk boxing...give me a break please] *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT UFC~!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Might even do more since everyone will think it'll be as good as the first. I think alot of people may have stayed away because they thought it might not be as good... [/as if I can ever talk boxing...give me a break please] *


Psh I know just as much about boxing as you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Making it rain.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Just because you live in British Columbia doesn't make you Latino asian-boy!
> 
> Much <3 John


:lmao



> THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT UFC~!!


DETAILS, PLZ~!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Fuckin' love Jay and Silent Bob.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT UFC~!!


What a waste of air time


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> DETAILS, PLZ~!!


One of them asked if this was the last big Boxing match and if it was time for Boxing to move over for "newer sports" "such as MMA" and they all agreed it was entertaining but doesn't require the technical skill boxing does (whatever).


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT UFC~!!


Did they talk about how UFC PPVs are cheaper and better?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did they talk about how UFC PPVs are cheaper and better?


They said they were entertaining. So basically yes.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> Psh I know just as much about boxing as you.


*Just by having a Michael Buffer avatar automatically means you know more about boxing than I do...which goes without saying. *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

UFC and Boxing lol


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I was just red repped by someone I've never even seen before on here, Drogba.

Excuse me, while I kill myself for having one less rep point.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I was just red repped by someone I've never even seen before on here, Drogba.
> 
> Excuse me, while I kill myself for having one less rep point.


Make a rant.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctjWtmT52_U

:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Drogba said:


> you fat ass 14 kid:agree: go get a fucking liposuction:agree: :shocked: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


PM I got from him, don't even know who he is :lmao I responded by telling him I prefer 'pleasently plump'.

EDIT- Ah, so he's going on a fucktard spree, is he Diesel? He joined in April and spent $5...and already trying to get himself banned. It's like taking money from a Special Olympics participant.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New Sig


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I was just red repped by someone I've never even seen before on here, Drogba.
> 
> Excuse me, while I kill myself for having one less rep point.



*I was red repped by someone a few weeks ago and I still owe them a red in return but I can't find a single post by the lucky prick. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> PM I got from him, don't even know who he is :lmao I responded by telling him I prefer 'pleasently plump'.
> 
> EDIT- Ah, so he's going on a fucktard spree, is he Diesel? He joined in April and spent $5...and already trying to get himself banned. It's like taking money from a Special Olympics participant.


So this guy is pulling a redsilver?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> PM I got from him, don't even know who he is :lmao I responded by telling him I prefer 'pleasently plump'.
> 
> EDIT- Ah, so he's going on a fucktard spree, is he Diesel? He joined in April and spent $5...and already trying to get himself banned. It's like taking money from a Special Olympics participant.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> PM I got from him, don't even know who he is :lmao I responded by telling him I prefer 'pleasently plump'.
> 
> EDIT- Ah, so he's going on a fucktard spree, is he Diesel? He joined in April and spent $5...and already trying to get himself banned. It's like taking money from a Special Olympics participant.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Make a rant.


I'll title it, "Hey big stupid poo face, give me back my wep point!", and inside I'll say "Read the title", with a few exclamation marks for extra anger. :side:



> EDIT- Ah, so he's going on a fucktard spree, is he Diesel? He joined in April and spent $5...and already trying to get himself banned. It's like taking money from a Special Olympics participant.


Haha, I guess so. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New Sig


A black person in your sig?


no wai


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New Sig


George Bush doesn't approve.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Drogba said:
> 
> 
> > Spartanlax said:
> ...


PMs are fun :lmao

EDIT- LMAO! HE EDITED MY POST WHEN HE RESPONDED! He called me 14, so I said I was 15...he changed it to make it seem like he was right and I fucked up! L M A O!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> PMs are fun :lmao
> 
> EDIT- LMAO! HE EDITED MY POST WHEN HE RESPONDED! He called me 14, so I said I was 15...he changed it to make it seem like he was right and I fucked up! L M A O!


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> PMs are fun :lmao
> 
> EDIT- LMAO! HE EDITED MY POST WHEN HE RESPONDED! He called me 14, so I said I was 15...he changed it to make it seem like he was right and I fucked up! L M A O!


Haha, he's right. You're not a mod so no one likes you.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^When I was a normal everyone liked me, then after I got modded everyone hates me



AMPLine4Life said:


> George Bush doesn't approve.


Speaking of Bush, his approval rating is at 28%m an all time low. Man he really fucked the republican party over


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I am glad 2 see I'm not the only one Drogba red repped. I'd hate to be alone :sad::sad::sad:

That being said, I had a god fucking awful night, so sarcasm not withstanding, I'd love a good e-fight.

Someone be foolish enough :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> PMs are fun :lmao
> 
> EDIT- LMAO! HE EDITED MY POST WHEN HE RESPONDED! He called me 14, so I said I was 15...he changed it to make it seem like he was right and I fucked up! L M A O!


Pfft, grow up 15 year old noob! Spartan you want me to PM this punk and harrass him


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> PMs are fun :lmao
> 
> EDIT- LMAO! HE EDITED MY POST WHEN HE RESPONDED! He called me 14, so I said I was 15...he changed it to make it seem like he was right and I fucked up! L M A O!


It's TeamX


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Haha, he's right. You're not a mod so no one likes you.


You're a TNA mod, so people don't respect you. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I am glad 2 see I'm not the only one Drogba red repped. I'd hate to be alone :sad::sad::sad:
> 
> That being said, I had a god fucking awful night, so sarcasm not withstanding, I'd love a good e-fight.
> 
> Someone be foolish enough :side:


:gun:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.cinematical.com/2007/05/05/box-office-bodyslams-wwe-right-out-of-theatrical-distribution/

:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.cinematical.com/2007/05/05/box-office-bodyslams-wwe-right-out-of-theatrical-distribution/
> 
> :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.cinematical.com/2007/05/05/box-office-bodyslams-wwe-right-out-of-theatrical-distribution/
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> You're a TNA mod, so people don't respect you. :$


Pssssssssssssh. I get shit changed around here.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just took Drogba's rep down 24 points.

All is well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Pssssssssssssh. I get shit changed around here.


Like that time you tried to get me unbanned?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Like that time you tried to get me unbanned?


Yeah, that didn't work so well 

But I did get n00bs spiffy cool user titles and the plagiarism rule added.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Diesel should start an online league for SDVR 2008 once its out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Like that time you tried to get me unbanned?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Pssssssssssssh. I get shit changed around here.


There goes that ego again


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> Truth: Diesel should start an online league for SDVR 2008 once its out.


If I did make a sim league, it'd pretty much be the greatest one ever.

But, that's never going to happen, because I hate sim leagues.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> If I did make a sim league, it'd pretty much be the greatest one ever.
> 
> But, that's never going to happen, because I hate sim leagues.


You'll never be a mod if you don't do a sim league.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> You'll never be a mod if you don't do a sim league.


QFT


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> You'll never be a mod if you don't do a sim league.


Lie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> You'll never be a mod.


Welcome to reality Diesel. Asians really do rule.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Lie.


I have direct contact with "The Powers that Be". I know.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Two great men.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- was planning on getting back on here once I got home, but after checking my e-mail, I received an e-mail from my math teacher notifying me that my Final test is going to be on Monday, not Tuesday like I had thought.

I've been studying for the past couple of hours. I need to get a High B on the final to get a C in the class (which is required to pass the class).


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I have direct contact with "The Powers that Be". I know.


Didn't stop Kaneanite from becoming a VG mod. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Two great men.


Can you make me an image in Graphics Interchange Format please.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Didn't stop Kaneanite from becoming a VG mod. :side:


That was a different time my friend.



> Can you make me an image in Graphics Interchange Format please.


Y


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

"It looks like the theatrical box office laid a smackdown on the WWE"

I love the many puns the media outlets are making out of this news of WWE Films failing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Welcome to reality Diesel. Asians really do rule.


It may just be me, but the bar under your name is silver, not red.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>



*Starts a "STEROIDS" chant*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That was a different time my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Y


For my signature


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^
Is that a pun on "buffer"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Starts a "STEROIDS" chant*


How dare you accuse Buffer of being on the roids.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How dare you accuse Buffer of being on the roids.


That's like accusing Zeus of being on roids.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> It may just be me, but the bar under your name is silver, not red.


DPSSF.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That's like accusing Zeus of being on roids.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> ^
> Is that a pun on "buffer"


*lol naw, it's just poking fun at Sly for getting busted in another country possessing steroids... but he thought it was the clear or the cream more than likely *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> That's like accusing Zeus of being on roids.


The Greek God or Deebo?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That's like accusing Zeus of being on roids.


Or accusing TNA of being illogical. IT'S WRONG!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> DPSSF.


Define that, please.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Define that, please.


YOU'RE NOT GETTING MODDED!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Define that, please.





Lashley said:


> *NO*


It's easy to figure out.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> YOU'RE NOT GETTING MODDED!


I know.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I know.


Ok, I was just defining it for you


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Listening to Metallica.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Listening to Metallica.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Thumbs up, indeed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Thumbs up, indeed.


Not if its St. Anger.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Not if its St. Anger.


Ew.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Not if its St. Anger.


That album was Horrendous.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> That album *was* Horrendous.


*Still is. *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Still is. *


Good point. I really should work on using past and present tenses, especially considering that I'm trying to become a writer.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I hereby defend Diesel.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth= Edge vs. Orton on A.M. Raw = Ratings.

:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> I hereby defend Diesel.



Hell of an effort :side:

To be truthful (you know, the point of the thread) I would mod Diesel for VG and Monty for Anything. Then get rid of Holt.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

I would make Diesel owner of this whole place.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Good point. I really should work on using past and present tenses, especially considering that I'm trying to become a writer.


Comic Book writer?

If so I demand a Beta Ray Bill/Spiderman crossover.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> I would make Diesel owner of this whole place.


Nah.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hell of an effort :side:
> 
> To be truthful (you know, the point of the thread) I would mod Diesel for VG and Monty for Anything. *Then get rid of Holt*.


The most likely of the three...:side:

Truth: Inev probably would. He's fucking locked.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah.


No, ya.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> The most likely of the three...:side:
> 
> Truth: Inev probably would. He's fucking locked.


Yeah, his approval rating went down when he was modded. I'm just giving the forum what they want.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Comic Book writer?
> 
> If so I demand a Beta Ray Bill/Spiderman crossover.


That would be a dream job for me, but I doubt it would happen.

I'm actually hoping to be a journalist. I was on the school paper in High School, and I really had a knack for it. I was actually kicked off of the paper at the end of the fall semester when I got into an argument with the teacher over whether or not in our last issue we should do some sort of tribute piece for a student who had died the week before.

She said no, I complained saying that if we didn't do it, then I'd quit. The next day I had to see the counselor who told me that I shouldn't do anything to try to exert power over a teacher.

Thankfully, the principal was on my side, and the family (who I knew personally) wanted to see it done. So, I wrote the piece. Then I was asked not to return for the next semester.


I wanted to take a Journalism class this year, but my school only offers 1 Journalism class.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth -


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> That would be a dream job for me, but I doubt it would happen.
> 
> I'm actually hoping to be a journalist. I was on the school paper in High School, and I really had a knack for it. I was actually kicked off of the paper at the end of the fall semester when I got into an argument with the teacher over whether or not in our last issue we should do some sort of tribute piece for a student who had died the week before.
> 
> ...


Stick it to the man Derek, good on you man and keep up with your dream and you might get the opportunity someday if you work hard enough at it.

I'm starting to sound like a PSA :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth -


cheer up buttercup


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> cheer up buttercup


"Buttercup" John D. has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> cheer up buttercup


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> I would make Diesel owner of this whole place.


:shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Stick it to the man Derek, good on you man and keep up with your dream and you might get the opportunity someday if you work hard enough at it.
> 
> I'm starting to sound like a PSA :$


lol, no you're not.

The best part was that after I got kicked off, I found out that 10 out of 12 other people on the paper quit in protest.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> lol, no you're not.
> 
> The best part was that after I got kicked off, I found out that 10 out of 12 other people on the paper quit in protest.


:lmao that's great


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> "Buttercup" John D. has a nice ring to it.


Buffer: BUTTERCUP....JOHN.....DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!

I like it as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger from the first Nitro


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Buffer: BUTTERCUP....JOHN.....DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I like it as well.


Now, if only we could get Michael Buffer....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone who's tough enough to call themselves "buttercup" and back it up is an instant badass.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Why do you fill me up, Buffercup baby just to let me down, and announce me around and then worst of all, you never call baby just to say "LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!"

Truth: I could get Buffercup over.



Headliner said:


> :shocked:


Dude I'll pm you tomorrow about WWF. I just couldnt be fucked these past two nights, what with getting hopped on 3 times and then having an ex reunion tonight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Anyone who's tough enough to call themselves "buttercup" and back it up is an instant badass.


He's already got "The Dean of Mean" beat in the nickname department.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Why do you fill me up, Buffercup baby just to let me down, and announce me around and then worst of all, you never call baby just to say "LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!"
> 
> Dude I'll pm you tomorrow about WWF. I just couldnt be fucked these past two nights, what with getting hopped on 3 times and then having an ex reunion tonight.


That has to be his theme song. 

People would be like "this dude is lame" then Diesel would HUMBLE! them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> then Diesel would HUMBLE! them.


Shiek style?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am looking forward to the next WWF show.

Truth-I need my drivers license and a job would be nice as well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Shiek style?


There's no other style my friend, there's no other style.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's already got "The Dean of Mean" beat in the nickname department.


Damn the "Dean of Mean" goes well with McQueen, I might need to steal that :side: :$


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Boondocks Christmas Special is on. I love this episode, especially when Riley is writing the letter to Santa.

"Nobody got my back? Nobody got Santa's back? Ain't that a bitch."


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's no other style my friend, there's no other style.


This is true.

Truth- watching a video clip where Bret Hart believes that the next person deserving of a shot at his US Title is.....



El Dandy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Damn the "Dean of Mean" goes well with McQueen, I might need to steal that :side: :$


"The Dean Of Mean" Mr. McQueen

Fuck WWF, I'm starting WFF. Wrestling Forum Fighting :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> Boondocks Christmas Special is on. I love this episode, especially when Riley is writing the letter to Santa.
> 
> "Nobody got my back? Nobody got Santa's back? Ain't that a bitch."


LAMO I'm watching










edit-damn this part at the same exact time I posted the gif.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I was just watching SP and all of the sudden there is a bunch of music videos on???


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> "The Dean Of Mean" Mr. McQueen
> 
> Fuck WWF, I'm starting WFF. Wrestling Forum Fighting :side:


School of hard knocks, baby!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

McQueen said:


> School of hard knocks, baby!


Hard knocks and lots of cocks, right?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Hard knocks and lots of cocks, right?


Get banned.

kthxbye


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

posting from my ps3.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I was hoping would respond to my post by saying something negative about El Dandy so I could give the classic retort from Bret "Who are you to doubt El Dandy?"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- I was hoping would respond to my post by saying something negative about El Dandy so I could give the classic retort from Bret "Who are you to doubt El Dandy?"


Better question, who the fuck would doubt El Dandy?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Get banned.
> 
> kthxbye


I'd rather stay to bug guys that dont deserve there spots.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> posting from my ps3.


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I'd rather stay to bug guys that dont deserve there spots.


Holt isn't here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I'd rather stay to bug guys that dont deserve there spots.


I'll beat you down son. Don't make me bump the rant Cali made on you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Better question, who the fuck would doubt El Dandy?


That is a great question.


Truth- I'm just a sexy Kurt (sexy Kuuurt)
I'll make your Ankle Hurt (Ankle Huuurt)


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Holt isn't here.


I was referring to the likes of you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> That is a great question.
> 
> 
> Truth- I'm just a sexy Kurt (sexy Kuuurt)
> I'll make your Ankle Hurt (Ankle Huuurt)


Best Theme song ever?

Nah, it can't touch _The Final Countdown_ but it was rather original.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Headliner said:


>


LMAO I love it.

I love Huey's line about his "vision" of a Christmas Pagent:
"Vision? What do you know about my vision? My vision would turn your world upside down, tear asunder your illusions, and send the sanctuary of your own ignorance crashing down around you. Now ask yourself, Are you ready to see that vision?"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I was referring to the likes of you.


ZOMG NO WAY?!?!?!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

*AMP Thinks*: Phenomenal1 is greatness.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching videos on youtube.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> *AMP Thinks*: Phenomenal1 is greatness.


Nice try... :side:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> *AMP Thinks*: Phenomenal1 is greatness.


*ThatzNotCool Thinks*: Phenomenal1 has a huge ego.


Truth - Here


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Nice try... :side:


Didn't work?.....Damn. Oh well I gave it my best shot.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> LMAO I love it.
> 
> I love Huey's line about his "vision" of a Christmas Pagent:
> "Vision? What do you know about my vision? My vision would turn your world upside down, tear asunder your illusions, and send the sanctuary of your own ignorance crashing down around you. Now ask yourself, Are you ready to see that vision?"


Pure greatness.

Its so funny to see how different Huey and Riley are. Riley is "gangsta".

http://video.glath.com/boondocks.php

That site has all the boondocks episodes. But for some reason, my computer shuts off every now and then when I try to play one of them. Strange.

You got the DVD?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Didn't work?.....Damn. Oh well I gave it my best shot.


"And I guess your best wasn't good enough"


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

PARTY!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Anybody here know who the Tonga Kid is?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I swear the greatest promo I've ever seen is on the second disc of the Horsemen DVD.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I swear the greatest promo I've ever seen is on the second disc of the Horsemen DVD.
> 
> 
> :lmao


Which one?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Which one?


On the last page of extras, it's called "Flair going off on Bischoff"


I can't stop laughing at the end:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, that's a good one. Probably my favorite on that DVD.

My favorite story on that disc was the "Thumbs up" story. Poor Benoit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao

*Chops Mongo*

WOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm confused. 

I don't own the Horseman DVD. Im not rich like all of you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm out. Later all


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Later Derek


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching pillman videos from ecw.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Headliner said:


> Pure greatness.
> 
> Its so funny to see how different Huey and Riley are. Riley is "gangsta".
> 
> ...


Nah I haven't gotten the first season set yet. I'll probably pick it up soon though, maybe with some of the money I get from my birthday in a few weeks. I'll probably pick it up when I go get WrestleMania 23.

Thanks for that link though. I hate that [as] doesn't air the show daily anymore, so this will help with my Boondocks fix.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Am I the only one around these parts wit just a premium membership?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

If you ain't gold, you ain't shit.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah Pheeners. Same here.

Diesel......S......T........F..........u


will94 said:


> Nah I haven't gotten the first season set yet. I'll probably pick it up soon though, maybe with some of the money I get from my birthday in a few weeks. I'll probably pick it up when I go get WrestleMania 23.
> 
> Thanks for that link though. I hate that [as] doesn't air the show daily anymore, so this will help with my Boondocks fix.


oh cool. I can't wait for the new season to start assuming they have one.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh sweet. I thought I was a lonesome dove and I just realizeed Derek only has premium as well.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Nah Pheeners. Same here.
> 
> Diesel......S......T........F..........u
> 
> oh cool. I can't wait for the new season to start assuming they have one.


:banplz:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> :banplz:


noob:flip


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

gold > silver


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

When I'm 50, I'm going to be so glad I paid for the 30yr membership. 

Night.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Later, Monty.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> When I'm 50, I'm going to be so glad I paid for the 30yr membership.
> 
> Night.


30 year lifetime membership is such a bold statement. But a good deal:agree:

Later


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Rosey is cousins with The Rock, Rikishi, Tonga Kid, Umaga and Yokozuna.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Headliner said:


> oh cool. I can't wait for the new season to start assuming they have one.


Apparently the first episodes of the 2nd season are supposed to start airing in June. Adult Swim has renewed it for 20 more episodes.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Rosey is cousins with The Rock, Rikishi, Tonga Kid, Umaga and Yokozuna.


Yep. What a stud.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> Apparently the first episodes of the 2nd season are supposed to start airing in June. Adult Swim has renewed it for 20 more episodes.


Great news. I thought they would start in September for some reason. Since I think that's when some seasons start for shows.

I'm suprised that show didn't come under heavy criticism. Well, it probably has but I probably don't remember.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

> *Robot Chicken: Star Wars - * This special brazenly combines the satirical sensibilities of Seth Green and Matthew Senreich’s Robot Chicken with the unforgettable moments and favorite characters of the Star Wars universe — among them its creator himself, George Lucas, who lends his voice. Transformed into the stop-motion animated characters that are the hallmark of Adult Swim's Robot Chicken, the Star Wars galaxy takes on an entirely different attitude. Robot Chicken: Star Wars blends the epic stories of Star Wars and the anything-goes spirit of one of the network’s biggest hits. The force begins on June 17.


I cannot wait for that. God, that show is going to be awesome.

And Headliner, here's an official word on season 2:


> The Peabody Award-winning animated series The Boondocks from comic-strip creator Aaron McGruder will finally have its second season debut this fall. The critically acclaimed hit series debuted with a bang in 2005 but new episodes have been held up due to a long production schedule and Comedy Central’s request for five additional installments to fill out the season.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lets see I have met:

Daffney
Rikishi
Raven
Tonga Kid
D-lo Brown
New Jack
Caden Mathews
Rosey
Al Snow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice! Thx for the info.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello hello


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Lets see I have met:
> 
> Daffney
> Rikishi
> ...


Pshh, that's nothing. Scott Steiner stole my silver Sharpie at the UWF show in Chattanooga lol.

Truth - Didn't actually steal it, he asked if he could have it and I said yea.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> hello hello


Moshi Moshi!

Sup Tony(?)


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Moshi Moshi!
> 
> Sup Tony(?)


nothin much, just noticing no-one else has done my banner request :side:

you?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just playing PS2 and occasionally checking this thread, nothing exciting.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Just playing PS2 and occasionally checking this thread, nothing exciting.



What's your name?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just had a nice go at Vice City.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Yea, that's right. I'm pimpin' with the divas....

This post brought to you by lack of sleep, boredom, small crowds at the shows, and great photo ops. And did I really just type the word "pimpin'?" I can't believe it...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> What's your name?


Eric


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Eric


Heavens to Betsy :O


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Heavens to Betsy :O


:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Nice! Thx for the info.


No problem.  

I am hearing things that Jerry Lawler will be at the next show I attend. Hopefully this is true I would love to meet him.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

My new thread in the Wrestling Games section could use some attention.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> My new thread in the Wrestling Games section could use some attention.


*To the Jericho-mobile*

Edit : *steps out of the Jericho-mobile, after seeing it's about a TNA game* :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> *To the Jericho-mobile*
> 
> Edit : *steps out of the Jericho-mobile, after seeing it's about a TNA game* :side:


:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> :lmao


lol

Hi, Matt


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> lol
> 
> Hi, Matt


Hi Tony, hows it going?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I knew if I mentioned it was about TNA, people wouldn't want to read it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Hi Tony, hows it going?


I'm doing fine, although my leg is still hurtin 

How you doin'?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Bwahahahahah Big pimpin with D-lo Brown.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Bwahahahahah Big pimpin with D-lo Brown.


Krissy Vaine, Angel Williams, and Amy Dumas > D 'Lo

Truth - Really looking forward to TNA's video game. I think with the time and effort they seem to be putting into it, it could be a very, very good game. Definately looking forward to trying the Ultimate-X match.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

DLo > All, he is the European Title.


Jerichoholic said:


> I'm doing fine, although my leg is still hurtin
> 
> How you doin'?


Such a wuss Tony 

I'm doing OK thanks, just watching football from yesterday


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

K. I really got to hit the hay. Catch some Z's. Count some sheep. Go to sleep..


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

will94 said:


> Krissy Vaine, Angel Williams, and Amy Dumas > D 'Lo
> 
> Truth - Really looking forward to TNA's video game. I think with the time and effort they seem to be putting into it, it could be a very, very good game. Definately looking forward to trying the Ultimate-X match.


http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t229/baw20april2007/IMG_3145_edited.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t229/baw20april2007/IMG_3146_edited.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t229/baw20april2007/IMG_3182_edited.jpg

More pics with me in them during D-lo's match with Tonga Kid.

I win!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Phenomenal1 said:


> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t229/baw20april2007/IMG_3145_edited.jpg
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t229/baw20april2007/IMG_3146_edited.jpg
> 
> ...


I'm in photos and the DVD of the UWF show at Chattanooga. I win.

Wait, why am I even doing this with you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t229/baw20april2007/IMG_3145_edited.jpg
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t229/baw20april2007/IMG_3146_edited.jpg
> 
> ...













:hb:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> DLo > All, he is the European Title.
> 
> Such a wuss Tony
> 
> I'm doing OK thanks, just watching football from yesterday


I am a wuss :$

But i don't care for Liverpool fans' opinions 

Frankie : what an entrance :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice pic Nas :lmao


Jerichoholic said:


> I am a wuss :$
> 
> But i don't care for Liverpool fans' opinions


Cheapshot Tony


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

will94 said:


> I'm in photos and the DVD of the UWF show at Chattanooga. I win.
> 
> Wait, why am I even doing this with you?


I'm in photos and the DVD of the BAW show(new up and coming local promotion) at McMinnville. I win.

I really have no idea.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Nice pic Nas :lmao
> 
> Cheapshot Tony


If you ain't got the strength, you got to play it low


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> If you ain't got the strength, you got to play it low


I thought Belgians just avoided conflict by sucking up to both sides


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm going to bed. Night, all.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Night John 

Truth: Carlos Tevez is a legend.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Later John(check your rep when before you go if your not already gone)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'm going to bed. Night, all.


Night


my computer is going fast again I am glad I found what the problem was. Their was something wrong with the electrical socket I had the computer plugged into.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I thought Belgians just avoided conflict by sucking up to both sides


That's what we wanted you to think! Moeahaha :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> That's what we wanted you to think! Moeahaha :side:


Probably, it worked in the wars :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Probably, it worked in the wars :side:


We won didn't we? 

Phenomenal1 : :lmao at your rep comment


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-If I were a girl for a day I wouldnt leave my room except to eat and use the bathroom because I would be playing with my tits the whole time.


EDIT: Thanx for reminding me, Tony. I just dished out rep to a few peeps.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-If I were a girl for a day I wouldnt leave my room except to eat and use the bathroom because I would be playing with my tits the whole time.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thanx for reminding me, Tony. I just dished out rep to a few peeps.


I would play with something else too...

..I'm talking Downtown :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> I would play with something else too...
> 
> ..I'm talking Downtown :side:


I suppose you are speaking of the vaginal part of their body.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-If I were a girl for a day I wouldnt leave my room except to eat and use the bathroom because I would be playing with my tits the whole time.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thanx for reminding me, Tony. I just dished out rep to a few peeps.


I doubt you'll ever get to see a pair of tits in your life, but fantasise all you want.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I suppose you are speaking of the vaginal part of their body.


:side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-crippler is a jackass. Go get banned. kthxbye.


Jerichoholic= +10
MrMondayNight= +19
Lady Croft= +14

Thats your rep powers.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-crippler is a jackass. Go get banned. kthxbye.
> 
> 
> Jerichoholic= +10
> ...


that's weak


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

My rep power is like 6 or some weak shit. That's why I barely rep people.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have no idea what mine is nor do I really care to be honest. I just give rep to peeps I like and red to very few people. Mostly only if they piss me off or pissed somebody in this thread off and they accidentally green repped them. (Yes I am a sheep to some of the posters in this thread but at least I admit it)


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I hardly ever give out red rep.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I hardly ever give out red rep.


Your siggy :shocked:

That's hot :yum:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Your siggy :shocked:
> 
> That's hot :yum:


:agree:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Your siggy :shocked:
> 
> That's hot :yum:


Thanks.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Thanks.


you wouldn't happen to have that whole video, would you? :side:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Truth - I am going to see Spidey 3 today. Booked the late show.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love my rep power just given out rep.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes Nas' rep power is actually +49. He just repped me. :shocked:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> you wouldn't happen to have that whole video, would you? :side:


You're the second person that's asked me that. I made it from a DVD but I don't have a burner.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> You're the second person that's asked me that. I made it from a DVD but I don't have a burner.


 

No biggie


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Yes Nas' rep power is actually +49. He just repped me. :shocked:


OMG he repped you!



Truth-My rep power is really low but then again I don't care because rep power is hardly one of my top priorities.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I'm booorrrrreeed.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> OMG he repped you!
> 
> 
> 
> Truth-My rep power is really low but then again I don't care because rep power is hardly one of my top priorities.


Why the hatin' on P1?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

ADR= +39

Truth-I am thinking of making a new thread.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Why the hatin' on P1?


He is just jealous that he does not get as much attention as I do on the forum. So he became a jackass.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> He is just jealous that he does not get as much attention as I do on the forum. So he became a jackass.


o


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: My day could either me very good, or a disappointment today.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> He is just jealous that he does not get as much attention as I do on the forum. So he became a jackass.


Why would I _want _attention on a wrestling forum? Have you ever thought that I just don't like you?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Why would I _want _attention on a wrestling forum? Have you ever thought that I just don't like you?


gimme reasons, so i can write a juicy story for _The Daily WF'er_ :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> ADR= +39
> 
> Truth-I am thinking of making a new thread.


Thanks for letting me know..

Truth: About to watch 24 from two weeks ago in a little while.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Thanks for letting me know..
> 
> Truth: About to watch 24 from two weeks ago in a little while.


I'm sorry


but that gif is hyponotizing me :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

crippler_crossface said:


> Why would I _want _attention on a wrestling forum? *Have you ever thought that I just don't like you**?*


Thats just simply not true. No need for an explanation because you know who the first guy was that welcomed you to this place. Then you turned your back on me like the drunk that you are. Yeah I brought it up, you are a drunk and thats most likely the reason you are always a jackass now because you are always drunk when you come on here.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I never really got into 24, although the PS2 Game of it was sweet


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> gimme reasons, so i can write a juicy story for _The Daily WF'er_ :side:


He's an attention seeker, he's annoying and he acts completely different to what he used to before he got ranted on and started acting like a moron. He's such a suck up to certain members and then flames others. I wouldn't say I hate him because you can't genuinely _hate _someone on a wrestling forum, but I do think he's a moron.

Edit-The P1 post above is a perfect example of all this.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> 
> but that gif is hyponotizing me :$


What are you sorry about?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think it's much more likely that he dislikes you.

I was the first to start that craze. True Story.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> What are you sorry about?


nothing i guess :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> What are you sorry about?


He is sorry that he is not in the video. :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> He is sorry that he is not in the video. :side:


what he says :side:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I'm sorry she's not naked!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

STOP STEALING /b/'s FUCKING CATURDAY PICTURES!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Havent been awake long, good party last night.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

^^^Many people there?

Edit-directed at Refuse, not that other ******.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> ^^^Many people there?
> 
> Edit-directed at Refuse, not that other ******.


Love > Hate :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Love > Hate :agree:


:agree:



I love everybody :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> I love everybody :agree:


me too. I'm just that kind of guy, spreading the love 

I see you are too, Frankie, we should fight terrorism


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Love > Hate :agree:


Honesty > Hiding how you feel.:agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Honesty > Hiding how you feel.:agree:


Meh, lying and sucking up got us Belgians where we are today (Brussels is the capital of Europe), so I don't plan to change my ways


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Love > Hate :agree:


This is true however it will never mean a damn thing on this forum.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Sucking up to people is pointless (especially on the internet with people you'll never meet).


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I haven't gotten red repped for ever just gotten my first red rep this year.







I still have +49


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Sucking up to people is pointless (especially on the internet with people you'll never meet).


It's a small world, young apprentice...


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Go on, reveal who it was.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Who did that Frankie?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> This is true however it will never mean a damn thing on this forum.


true I remember I had gotten a rep message a long time ago saying. I want to hang your ****** ass. Also i see most people seem to love to hate people on here and to make fun of people. :agree:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Who did that Frankie?


I did.:shocked:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> true I remember I had gotten a rep message a long time ago saying. I want to hang your ****** ass. Also i see most people seem to love to hate people on here and to make fun of people. :agree:


I don't get how you want to make fun of someone, unless his name is Jeffdivalover :side:


Truth : I didn't just say that


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I find it hilarious when people make fun of me for the way I look however they have never posted there pic on the forum because they are probably 55 times uglier than I am. (*cough* Cali, Slam, Evo, Hypnotiq, etc. *cough*)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

crippler_crossface said:


> Go on, reveal who it was.


from your red rep message I think you should go seek help maybe a counselor would be good. :agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn't think you were *that* ugly :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> from your red rep message I think you should go seek help maybe rehab would be good. :agree:


Fixed.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I just get sick of people constantly bragging about their rep levels, find something to worry about that actually matters. I don't hate you, I just disagree with that and the fact that you red repped me first.

Edit-You're such a hypocrite P1. You're only giving me shit about drinking because you're bias towards hating me, if it was some other drinker like Tom, you wouldn't even care. At least drinking is a social thing (well for me at least), it's not as bad as taking drugs or anything.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:



> I find it hilarious when people make fun of me for the way I look however they have never posted there pic on the forum because they are probably 55 times uglier than I am. (*cough* Cali, Slam, Evo, Hypnotiq, etc. *cough*)


I posted my pics yesterday, but i didn't make fun of yo  did I?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> I posted my pics yesterday, but i didn't make fun of yo  did I?


I dont believe so. There were only a select few that did.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

PEOPLE PEOPLE, there's only one way to salve a dispute like this...


A pokémon and/or Yu-Gi-Oh battle! :side:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I find it hilarious when people make fun of me for the way I look however they have never posted there pic on the forum because they are probably 55 times uglier than I am. (*cough* Cali, Slam, Evo, Hypnotiq, etc. *cough*)


Evo, Slam and Hypnotiq have all posted their pics, only Cal out of them hasn't.

Liar.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

crippler_crossface said:


> I just get sick of people constantly bragging about their rep levels, find something to worry about that actually matters. I don't hate you, I just disagree with that and the fact that you red repped me first.
> 
> Edit-You're such a hypocrite P1. You're only giving me shit about drinking because you're bias towards hating me, if it was some other drinker like Tom, you wouldn't even care. At least drinking is a social thing (well for me at least), it's not as bad as taking drugs or anything.


You want to bring that up. Okay lets do it. Smoking pot is also a social thing. You never smoked pot before have you? Its a social thing as well. As the matter of fact I only do it when I am with family or friends. Done it by myself one time. So are you saying you have never gotten drunk by yourself??? Ha I doubt that.


EDIT: Exactly and who started the whole fuckin thing about me neing ugly? It was him the one that has never posted his pic. If it wasnt for him none of that would have ever happened. True.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

You smoke pot with your family?

Haha, I almost feel sorry for you.

Almost.

Also, I've never got drunk by myself so you're wrong there.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I have a picture of me on my computer but I will never post it hear only person I showed my picture to was Mike (KKUK)


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

crippler_crossface said:


> You smoke pot with your family?
> 
> Haha, I almost feel sorry for you.
> 
> ...


Only cousins which are more like friends than family. Whats it to ya?


EDIT: I have seen your pic, Nas.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I have a picture of me on my computer but I will never post it hear only person I showed my picture to was Mike (KKUK)


cool


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I have a picture of me on my computer but I will never post it hear only person I showed my picture to was Mike (KKUK)


Truth: I've posted my pic once or twice.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I would post pictures of myself if i could :$

Truth: People should be proud of how they look.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I'd hate to have a family full of drug takers, personally.

^^^You already have, haven't ya?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I disliked you not for your picture (as frigging hilarious as it is) but for the fact you're a moron, a hypocrite, a suck up and you contradict yourself so many frgging times it isn't funny.

Oh and you are the biggest whinger on this board, moreso than PTK.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Make fun of my family all you want.

Truth-I have seen ADR's pic as well.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Only cousins which are more like friends than family. Whats it to ya?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have seen your pic, Nas.


 myspace o I forgot that I put it up on myspace. did you see the pic of my tattoo?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: You guys need to grow up :lmao


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I disliked you not for your picture (as frigging hilarious as it is) but for the fact you're a moron, a hypocrite, a suck up and you contradict yourself so many frgging times it isn't funny.
> 
> Oh and you are the biggest whinger on this board, moreso than PTK.


Exactly.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> myspace o I forgot that I put it up on myspace. did you see the pic of my tattoo?


I dont believe I have.


EDIT: Nobody asked your opinion. You don't like me. Join the fuckin club.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> I'd hate to have a family full of drug takers, personally.
> 
> ^^^You already have, haven't ya?


Yer, a while back, but my mate had to send me that from his computer :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: I would post pictures of myself if i could :$
> 
> Truth: People should be proud of how they look.


I never liked how I look or will i ever I might end up showing a few more people how I look. I also have a pic showing off my tattoo.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I never liked how I look or will i ever I might end up showing a few more people how I look. I also have a pic showing off my tattoo.


Be proud of who you are, even if your not amazing looking, your a brilliant person inside


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Yer, a while back, but my mate had to send me that from his computer :$


I don't really know how to either. I don't have any pics of me on my computer I don't think, just on our camera and on my phone.

Edit-No offense, but that sounded really lame and cheesy.:$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I've posted my pic once or twice.


What responses did you get?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Downloading a Giant Bernard (aka A-Train) vs Yuji Nagata match from about a month ago.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> I don't really know how to either. I don't have any pics of me on my computer I don't think, just on our camera and on my phone.
> 
> Edit-No offense, but that sounded really lame and cheesy.:$


I know, but i was making a point.

I only have 2 pics of me on my computer :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I dont believe I have.


I'll send you the pic by pm.



edit me to dre_dre on of my face and one of my tattoo.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I know, but i was making a point.
> 
> I only have 2 pics of me on my computer :$


I could just imagine how it would sound in real life if you said it to someone.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I'll send you the pic by pm.


Alright.

Truth-Im gonna log off in a few.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm happy now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> I could just imagine how it would sound in real life if you said it to someone.


Yer suppose so :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Go screw yourself.

Thats a cool looking tat, Frankie. I have been thinking about getting one for about a month now but dont think I could bring myself to get one as I am terrified of needles.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't talk to Ste like that!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)




----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't worry, I was just mucking around.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Don't worry about it, buddy. It was directed at you know who it was directed at.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Go screw yourself.
> 
> Thats a cool looking tat, Frankie. I have been thinking about getting one for about a month now but dont think I could bring myself to get one as I am terrified of needles.


It did hurt like hell at first felt like someone was carving it into my skin with a knife but it get's numb and stops hurting so much plus I can take pain. I want to get more.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-I have to be careful now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh that's ok


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Got new football boots. I'm pumped for training tomorrow


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I never liked how I look or will i ever I might end up showing a few more people how I look. I also have a pic showing off my tattoo.


I never liked how i look too, but maybe some people do, as i have experienced myself :$ You never know


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Got new football boots. I'm pumped for training tomorrow


 What type?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> What type?


i suppose the type you use to play football :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> What type?


Puma.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Puma.


oooh, like that :side:


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Truth-I have Puma footy boots too. I don't play soccer though.:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Truth-I have Puma footy boots too. I don't play soccer though.:side:


I have a tennis racket, and i don't play tennis, woot woot


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

truth I have never played on any sports team.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> It did hurt like hell at first felt like someone was carving it into my skin with a knife but it get's numb and stops hurting so much plus I can take pain. I want to get more.


Thats what Im afraid of. I mean I can take pain I just cant stand needles. I am terrified of them. If I see a needle in a room that I am in at like the doctor or dentist or whatever. I freak the fuck out. If they pick it up I am literally shaking. (I am that afraid of needles)


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

You sound like a real man.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I have a tennis racket, and i don't play tennis, woot woot


You didn't understand what I meant.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I have Nike Footy Boots


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> You sound like a real man.


Seriously, stop it now, if you want this to escalate, take it to the rants section..


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Seriously, stop it now, if you want this to escalate, take it to the rants section..


Thank you.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I honestly don't see your problem with P1, CC :$


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't understand how you like soccer, but I accept it. You should do the same.

Jericoholic-I don't see the need to take it into Rants.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I honestly don't see your problem with P1, CC :$


they're both acting like children, one more than the other though

CC : if ya wanna get banned, be my guest


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Seriously, stop it now, if you want this to escalate, take it to the rants section..


Yeah, the TTT Thread is meant to be a happy place


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Jericoholic, you should probably get over it.

I'll stop now though and just pretend I like him if it makes you all happy.

I won't be banned for something so trivial.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Jericoholic, you should probably get over it.
> 
> I'll stop now though and just pretend I like him if it makes you all happy.


seriously, you're acting like a fucking baby, trying to break him down at every post he makes. It's not even funny, it never was.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Can you remind me about the part where I was trying to be funny?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

You see what happens. Now Tony dislikes you and Tony dislikes very few people if any.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

crippler_crossface said:


> Can you remind me about the part where I was trying to be funny?


If you publicly bash him with every post he makes, you're either a pathetic attention whore or you're trying to be funny, i hope it's the latter.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

crippler_crossface you really need to watch yourself, you're not better than anyone and you can be banned just like anyone else.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh well. I still like Tony even if he disagrees with me. It's not like I hate everybody.

RM, it's okay I'll stop. I admit I overreacted and I'll just keep my mouth shut about the matter from now on.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

CC - THIS IS MADNESS

RM - THIS IS SPARTA

*Kicks into giant hole of death*


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Im gonna leave that one alone as I could point out a few things but instead I am gonna log off so I dont get in any trouble myself. Next ban I am gone for good.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

rko destiny, I don't get it.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

:S


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I will be back in a few I'm hungry.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

See you soon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Later Nas, keep it nasty :$


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Nas & myself are both born on October 8th.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Got a very important Golf torunament soon. If i do well, i could get into The North West Of England Boys Championship


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Golf is fun as playing it, boring as fuck watching it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Nas & myself are both born on October 8th.


Heavens to Betsy!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Golf is fun as playing it, boring as fuck watching it.


:agree:

I love playing it so much. I used to play every day after school, but now i can only play on Sunday's, as i've been getting too much school work


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Heavens to Betsy!


I know!  

:side:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Golf is fun as playing it, boring as fuck watching it.


*QFT*


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

^


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> I know!
> 
> :side:


Maybe it's coincidence(sp?), I don't know, and I also don't know if you find this scary but.....


I was born...

..ON THE 15th OF FEBRUARY !!1!1!

:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Matt Hardy has never locked his keys in his car. Matt Hardy hates cleaning his carpet.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Maybe it's coincidence(sp?), I don't know, and I also don't know if you find this scary but.....
> 
> 
> I was born...
> ...


Holy fuck!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Matt Hardy has never locked his keys in his car. Matt Hardy hates cleaning his carpet.


Matt Hardy loves Everton :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Nas & myself are both born on October 8th.


Aussie and I have the same birthday too same year and everything, but since shes in Austrailia she might actually might have been born the pervious day over here due to the time difference.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

QFT=Quoted For Truth.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I dont know anyone with my Bday, exepct celebs.



crippler_crossface said:


> QFT=Quoted For Truth.


QFT


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

crippler_crossface said:


> I won't be banned for something so trivial.


Oh, what are you going to do if you are banned?
If we want to ban you, we will, and there would be nothing you or anyone else could do about it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I was born 20th of September.

Edit: How the hell does he know when to respond in this thread? Seriously, you do it all the time at exactly the right time.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Matt Hardy loves Everton :side:


:no: 

Matt Hardy hates waking up before noon. Matt Hardy eats slowly to savor his food.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Rajah said:


> Oh, what are you going to do if you are banned?
> If we want to ban you, we will, and there would be nothing you or anyone else could do about it.





(happy and scared at the same time :$)


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I meant as in I was going to stop flaming him because I will not be banned for something so trivial. As in I wouldn't keep going and get myself banned over something like that. You misunderstood what I meant.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Matt Damon is the only celeb who has the same birthday as me.

Eddie Guerroes birthday is one day after mine.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Elvis Presley was inducted into the hall of fame on my birthday.

The television show The A-Team started its first season on the NBC network on my birthday.

I also share a birthday with Tito Ortiz.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have the same birthday as the girl from Heroes but shes 4 years younger than I am.

And appearently Serj from System of a Down, Carrie Anne Moss from the Matrix and NATHAN JONES! :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't know if any celebs have the same B'day as me. My B'day is 19th November.

Truth: Matt Hardy always got more candy than his brother. Matt Hardy has seen all the "Friday The 13th" movies.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I got banned for one sentence.

Yer...


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

I have the same B'day as The Miz.

:lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Matt Damon is the only celeb who has the same birthday as me.
> 
> Eddie Guerroes birthday is one day after mine.


Wrong, also the guy from Crocadile Dundee.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> I have the same B'day as The Miz.
> 
> :lmao


Nathan Jones > The Miz :side:


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Truth-Ive changed my sig


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

> Wrong, also the guy from Crocadile Dundee.


Wrong?

The only thing i can remember Nathan Jones doing is kicking Big Show's head off at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Paul Hogan?

Yeah.

Best Aussie ever. Trufax.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I have the same birthday as Ted Turner :hb


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

You said the only celeb was Matt, when paul hogan and many others were also born on your birthday.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Wrong?
> 
> The only thing i can remember Nathan Jones doing is kicking Big Show's head off at Wrestlemania.


He also died in the beginning of Troy 

He didn't do much in WWE don't feel bad.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi people.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Person.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> Truth-Ive changed my sig


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww wwwwwwww wwwwwwww


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup MR619

Truth: Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe from ROH FYF Finale is a serious MOTYC, wow what a match.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Tom 


Role Model said:


> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww wwwwwwww wwwwwwww


Not a plastic lover then?

Truth: Ted Turner and Calvin Klein > Miz and Matt Damon :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Ted Turner and Calvin Klein > Miz and Matt Damon :agree:


where can you check if you have the same birthday as a celeb?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:



> where can you check if you have the same birthday as a celeb?


Secret. :side:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

I have the same Birthday as Randy Orton :side: 



> A wrestler for the IWA in Puerto Rico named Mephisto Lephanto died suddenly in the ring during tonight's show in Caguas, Puerto Rico at the age of 28. No details are available other than he suddenly stopped breathing in a match in Caguas, Puerto Rico.


Damn.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> where can you check if you have the same birthday as a celeb?


I did it at Wikipedia, just type in the date of your B-Day


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> where can you check if you have the same birthday as a celeb?


Just type celeb birthdays in Google 



DavidEFC said:


> I have the same Birthday as Randy Orton :side:


Nice.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep I use Wiki too.


It made me laugh when Kendrick said Damon was the only Celeb with his birthday, there is about 100.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Hi Person.





MrMondayNight said:


> Hi Tom





McQueen said:


> Sup MR619


Hi you lot. How are you all?


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

I just made a thread in the anything about birthdays and stuff. Chuck your results there.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hi you lot. How are you all?


Im alright.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm good thanks Tom, just downloading some music at the moment. You?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hi you lot. How are you all?


I'm doing pretty good, watching a great ROH wrestling event, outstanding even by ROH standards.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Aaron Carter was born on my birthday so I fucking win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Aaron Carter was born on my birthday so I fucking win.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I would kill myself. :$


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: 2 days ago it was the anniversary of WWF changing to WWE.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I'm good thanks Tom, just downloading some music at the moment. You?


 Fine thanks. 

Truth - Got TNA Genesis 2006 yesterday for £15 from HMV. Absolutly great PPV!


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

> Aaron Carter was born on my birthday so I fucking win.


IIII WANT CANDYYYYYYY DUH DUH DUH DUHDUH, IIII WANT CANDY!!!

...Anyone remember that? That song was so bad it made me shiver.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Fine thanks.
> 
> Truth - Got TNA Genesis 2006 yesterday for £15 from HMV. Absolutly great PPV!


LOL at spending that much money on a TNA DVD.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: currently feeling the SHINGO mullet experience.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Damn thats alot for any DVD.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> LOL at spending that much money on a TNA DVD.


I find it hard enough just watching iMPACT!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> LOL at spending that much money on a TNA DVD.


 Well, they only have three TNA DVDs in store; Sting: Return Of An Icon, Lockdown 2006 or Genesis 2006


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^ Get the TNA Samoa Joe best of DVD for sure, and best of the X Division and the Bound for Glory's are good too

Isn't 15 pounds(sp?) like 30 american dollars, cause that is damn expensive for a DVD.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've never spent anymore than £17.99 on a DVD, and that's for DVDs with 3 disks.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Isn't 15 pounds(sp?) like 30 american dollars, cause that is damn expensive for a DVD.


 Around that yeah. Still, WM 22 was like £25!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I have spent £17.99 on 1 disk DVDs on a few occasions :$


One of them wasn't Rey Mysterio's DVD :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I payed 90 american dollars for a 9 disc fan compilation of the best matches from Japan in the 90's, great buy though and was way worth it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Around that yeah. Still, WM 22 was like £25!


Have you never heard of ordering stuff online?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Same B-day as Matt Groening :hb


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've never spent anymore than £17.99 on a DVD, and that's for DVDs with 3 disks.


I got Tomstone: History Of The Undertaker for about $19.99 AUS, which is about £12-14. That was a 3-disc. Pretty cheap.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I always buy all my stuff online.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Same B-day as Matt Groening :hb


You win


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Have you never heard of ordering stuff online?


 www.silvervision.co.uk doesn't do TNA, www.amazon.co.uk was sold out and I've had troubles in the past with ebay


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> You win


I always win :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've never bought a wrestling DVD in a shop due to how overpriced they are.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Where do you buy your Wrestling DVDs?

eBay or Amazon?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I always win :side:


We'll see about that Tony, just you wait :side:

Truth: If I ever buy Wrestling DVDs online, its always off Silvervision. They sell UFC DVDs aswell, great site.

Someone help me work out my rep power please :$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've never bought a wrestling DVD in a shop due to how overpriced they are.


Well...



mysteriorocks619 said:


> www.silvervision.co.uk doesn't do TNA, www.amazon.co.uk was sold out and I've had troubles in the past with ebay


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Where do you buy your Wrestling DVDs?
> 
> eBay or Amazon?


I just download everything  and burn it on my own DVD's, WAAAAY Cheaper


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> www.silvervision.co.uk doesn't do TNA, www.amazon.co.uk was sold out and I've had troubles in the past with ebay


You should try ROH's site they sell pretty much everything (but not a huge selection of WWE or TNA but the current releases) and have reliable shipping.

Although I wouldn't be surprised if they stop stocking TNA DVD's soon.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I get my Wrestling DVD's from Silvervision mainly.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Refuse said:


> I get my Wrestling DVD's from Silvervision mainly.


:agree:

This guy knows a good site when he sees one.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I just download everything  and burn it on my own DVD's, WAAAAY Cheaper


Its not the same.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm outtie, later all


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm off to bed, needa read 4 chapters of my book by tomorrow.

Cyas all later.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Bye you two.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I just download everything  and burn it on my own DVD's, WAAAAY Cheaper


I buy a lot of DVD's that other people burn :lmao, but mostly because a lot of it is Japanese stuff and if you properly import the offical tapes its too expensive.

Cya guys


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Later Tony and Kendrick 

Truth: I would never buy DVDs that others have burned. People cannot be trusted :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Later Tony and Kendrick
> 
> Truth: I would never buy DVDs that others have burned. People cannot be trusted :side:


I've gotten DVD's that didn't work and I just emailed the guy and he resent them, it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I've gotten DVD's that didn't work and I just emailed the guy and he resent them, it wasn't a problem.


Fair enough.

I still wouldn't buy them anyway though, I like to have the DVD artwork and stuff like that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Well...


What the fuck do you want me to say.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I still wouldn't buy them anyway though, *I like to have the DVD artwork and stuff like that*.


I'm a sucker for nice packaging and shit. :$


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Would never buy burnded DVD's.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm a sucker for nice packaging and shit. :$


Same :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I still wouldn't buy them anyway though, I like to have the DVD artwork and stuff like that.


Make your own on your computer 

The site I order a lot of stuff from does occasionally have cases artwork to go along with it but it cost's extra, so most of the time I just get things in the paper sleeves and then put them in a CD folder later.

Still buying a really good show like Super J Cup 1994 (the best full card I've ever seen) for 4 bucks is hard to pass up.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd buy some UFC DVDs but I don't think it has the same replay value that Wrestling has...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just bought some dvds this month next month I'll buy some more. I still want the rumble collection also I want to get mania 23.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd buy some UFC DVDs but I don't think it has the same replay value that Wrestling has...


Some shows do others don't, it really just depends. I prefer getting DVDs like Ultimate Knockouts though. More enjoyable.



> Make your own on your computer


My printer isn't good enough, I couldn't even if I wanted to :$


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Most recent Wrestling DVD I got was NYR 2007.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Most recent Wrestling DVD I got was NYR 2007.


I have about 30 discs of stuff I haven't even watched yet :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I have about 30 discs of stuff I haven't even watched yet :$


I've only got about 8 disks of stuff needing to be watched.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I only have NYR out my Wrestling DVD's got alot of others though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've only got about 8 disks of stuff needing to be watched.


Amateur :side:

What you got Role Model?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just seen NYR 07 on wwe 24/7.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Going to watch Jimmy Rave get his jaw broken in the match I'm watching.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Amateur :side:
> 
> What you got Role Model?


All the matches on the Bret Hart DVD then the rest are WWE DVDs which I've of course already seen but haven't watched since buying them on DVD, most are still sealed.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - The Championship Playoff race is awesome. I so hope Wolves don't win the playoffs. I hate Mick McCarthy and his negative tactics.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I have my Rambo DVD boxset to watch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: I have my Rambo DVD boxset to watch.


Bitchin' :lmao

I only have First Blood, I just got Rocky Balboa last weekend and now I kinda want to buy the rest of the Rocky's box set, but it includes Rocky V :no:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey all im sorta gettign iver being depressed bout not making the team. Wait no one knows what im talking about lol im sorry guys im a mess.

Any way im out night Lee and McQueen only two aparent people one this page.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear that DG, and nite dude.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just downloaded Linkin Park's new album, and I've got to say so far its pretty awful. I'm very disappointed


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I didn't know linkin park had a new cd coming out.




Looking for torrents to download.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I really like the new LP song "What I've done", i'm sure I'll end up getting that CD sometime soon so I can judge it for myself.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I didn't know linkin park had a new cd coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its in the Media section


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Although the album may not be as good at least they're trying different stuff now. They're too negative, maybe if they could sing about something positive for a change :side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

maybe if they went back to there hybrid theory days :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Although the album may not be as good at least they're trying different stuff now. They're too negative, maybe if they could sing about something positive for a change :side:


THat's what we are, ey, Destiny(name? ), we're positive and we love everyone!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome back "Jerky Jerky" Tony 


rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Although the album may not be as good at least they're trying different stuff now. They're too negative, maybe if they could sing about something positive for a change :side:


Personally I'd rather here a load of good songs which sound the same as old stuff, than a load of shit songs which are all different. I'm listening to Points Of Authority to remind myself of when they used to be good :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh thanks I'm going to download it now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> THat's what we are, ey, Destiny(name? ), we're positive and we love everyone!


The name's Steve. And yes, I'm very positive. I like to say I'm realistically optimistic 

Not sure about the loving everybody part though :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I didn't know Linkin Park were still popular. :$


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Im bored so however answers this question first gets 2000 points.

What match opened Wrestlemania X9.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> The name's Steve. And yes, I'm very positive. I like to say I'm realistically optimistic


Like your realistic prediction that Arsenal can beat Chelsea 

Nah, you have a chance. I'm just really confused as to who I want to win.



Role Model said:


> I didn't know Linkin Park were still popular. :$


After their new album they won't be anymore.

EDIT- Matt Hardy vs Mysterio opened X9


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> What match opened Wrestlemania X9.


Hardy and Mysterio for the Cruiserweight Championship wasn't it?



> Like your realistic prediction that Arsenal can beat Chelsea


Just you wait and see


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

taker vs show and albert.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Hardy and Mysterio for the Cruiserweight Championship wasn't it?


Congratulations:hb


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

DAMN:no:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I snogged a random guy last night.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Congratulations


But its not my Birthday :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Just you wait and see


I will, I still expect a bore draw, since Chelsea are involved.



Lady B said:


> I snogged a random guy last night.


 :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I snogged a random guy last night.


What is snogged? Is that what I think it is? :lmao

Truth: Just saw Jimmy Rave get his jaw broken


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I will, I still expect a bore draw, since Chelsea are involved.
> 
> 
> :side:


If Carvalho's not playing I can't see Chelsea containing ADEBAYOR!!!!!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

McQueen said:


> What is snogged? Is that what I think it is? :lmao


Kissed.



rKo_Destiny said:


> If Carvalho's not playing I can't see Chelsea containing ADEBAYOR!!!!!!!


They wouldn't have been able to anyway, Adebayor's just that fucking good :side:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> But its not my Birthday :$


 Ok you prefer this smiley :banplz:


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

^lol this guy spelled his name wrong.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Kissed.


Oh ok, lol. I need to be imported to the UK, anyone want to take me in, I'm housebroken


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> If Carvalho's not playing I can't see Chelsea containing ADEBAYOR!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr. Crowley said:


> ^lol this guy spelled his name wrong.


 And theres a problem with it being one L why?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Oh ok, lol. I need to be imported to the UK, anyone want to take me in, I'm housebroken


If your not Asian they probably won't let you in.

Damn, I went there.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just downloaded the linkin park cd now putting it on my ipod.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


>


Ah, Fuck, I was thinking of Ballack.

Truth - British lingo is awesome. I remember the days of reading Ray Parlour's article in Arsenal Mag, it was almost incomprehendable with all his Cockney rhyming slang and whatnot.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Ah, Fuck, I was thinking of Ballack.
> 
> Truth - British lingo is awesome. I remember the days of reading Ray Parlour's article in Arsenal Mag, it was almost incomprehendable with all his Cockney rhyming slang and whatnot.


I just need to go down the old apples and pears to answer the dog and bone.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ray Parlour is a ****.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> If your not Asian they probably won't let you in.
> 
> Damn, I went there.


Does Cauc_asian_ count


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Ray Parlour is a ****.


Its only Ray Parlour


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Does Cauc_asian_ count


If you tell them your a caucasian they would probably be stupid enough to believe thats a type of Asian and let you in.



> Ray Parlour is a ****.


Quoted for truth.



Overrated™ said:


> Its only Ray Parlour


:lmao Classic Tim Lovejoy quote.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Its only Ray Parlour


Everyone hates him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Soccer AM is golden. I've watched heaps of it on youtube recently but it's all stuff from years ago. I'm going to write a letter to UKTV and demand they show it here in Australia :side:

Truth - Ray Parlour is a fucking legend. Him accidentally clearing Henry's shot off the line = greatness.

EDIT - West Brom are winning 7-0 against Barnsley :shocked:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I don't know who Ray Parlour is


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tubes is the highlight of Soccer AM now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Tubes is the highlight of Soccer AM now.


Soccer AM used to be so much better, with the weekly gag, Fixtures Man, etc. Now all thats left is Tubes and Sheephead. They have even scrapped Barry :no:

Still a good show though.



rKo_Destiny said:


> EDIT - West Brom are winning 7-0 against Barnsley :shocked:


Watching that now


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Both CM Punk and even Colt Cabana got much better streamer showers for their final ROH match than Samoa Joe.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VBpzC9Wg0s

pwnage.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Glenn Hoddle air-guitaring on Third Eye = Greatness.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I don't know who Ray Parlour is


Me too


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VBpzC9Wg0s
> 
> pwnage.


LOL

Gotta love Tubes.



rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Glenn Hoddle air-guitaring on Third Eye = Greatness.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjd1Y70YCA4
:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VBpzC9Wg0s
> 
> pwnage.


GET IN THERE!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5KpZncj5wk

Bullard deserves a knighthood


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Preston for the playoffs. Wouldn't mind seeing them in the Premier League.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Preston for the playoffs. Wouldn't mind seeing them in the Premier League.


West Brom will win the playoffs I reckon, or Southampton maybe.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: NastyNas and I have no idea what you guys are talking about, you and your football :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Football wise this day has been great, hope it ends well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTt9nnebwvc

DROPPPPP IT DOWN LOOOOOW


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Neil Warnock has better mic skills than Fergie and should be maineventing.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> West Brom will win the playoffs I reckon, or Southampton maybe.


Shit. Just realised Wolves won. Last time I checked they were 1-0 down 

Too bad for Preston. Bye bye for Nugent now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCkq799-o2Q&mode=related&search=


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCkq799-o2Q&mode=related&search=


:lmao

Love that Kanu bit  Despite it being against Liverpool


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

LOL at Wright.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

back, what's goin down?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WB Tony


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> WB Tony


Damn, forgot your name again, shit i'm bad at this, is it Eric? :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> back, what's goin down?


Your Sig is awesome.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

j20 said:


> Your Sig is awesome.


me knows me knows


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Still D R E

*****


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Damn, forgot your name again, shit i'm bad at this, is it Eric? :$


yup your got it right, no problem though


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

^red x


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

It says 'DOWNLOADING SOME SONGS AND JUST MADE A SONG REQUEST'


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

i$e said:


> It says 'DOWNLOADING SOME SONGS AND JUST MADE A SONG REQUEST'


cool? ?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I marked! :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow, fucking impossible to get banned these days if you spent money.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Wow, fucking impossible to get banned these days if you spent money.


explain


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah go on.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ban Spartanlax! Jk, What's up Chris?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Okay, some of you weren't here last night, so let me explain a bit. This guy Drogba on here, no idea who he is or anything, PM'd me last night saying I'm a 14 year old fatass who needs liposuction. I laugh, tell'em I'm 15, and foward the PM to all the Admins/Smods. He PM'd me two more times since then, but whatever. So I come on this morning to see that Rajah got the PM first, so he was banned. Then I read the next PM, and it's from DavidEFC, telling me he was only banned for a week. I thought that was fine, although I don't see room for improvement and I remember MrMonty and Diesel getting shit from him last night as well. Well, I get one more PM from DavidEFC saying someone (presumably Rajah) unbanned him and gave him a warning instead...because he's a premium member. Wow, that's fucked up.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: i$e' usertitle is false


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Okay, some of you weren't here last night, so let me explain a bit. This guy Drogba on here, no idea who he is or anything, PM'd me last night saying I'm a 14 year old fatass who needs liposuction. I laugh, tell'em I'm 15, and foward the PM to all the Admins/Smods. He PM'd me two more times since then, but whatever. So I come on this morning to see that Rajah got the PM first, so he was banned. Then I read the next PM, and it's from DavidEFC, telling me he was only banned for a week. I thought that was fine, although I don't see room for improvement and I remember MrMonty and Diesel getting shit from him last night as well. Well, I get one more PM from DavidEFC saying someone (presumably Rajah) unbanned him and gave him a warning instead...because he's a premium member. Wow, that's fucked up.


 That is fucked up.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Okay, some of you weren't here last night, so let me explain a bit. This guy Drogba on here, no idea who he is or anything, PM'd me last night saying I'm a 14 year old fatass who needs liposuction. I laugh, tell'em I'm 15, and foward the PM to all the Admins/Smods. He PM'd me two more times since then, but whatever. So I come on this morning to see that Rajah got the PM first, so he was banned. Then I read the next PM, and it's from DavidEFC, telling me he was only banned for a week. I thought that was fine, although I don't see room for improvement and I remember MrMonty and Diesel getting shit from him last night as well. Well, I get one more PM from DavidEFC saying someone (presumably Rajah) unbanned him and gave him a warning instead...because he's a premium member. Wow, that's fucked up.


Everything revoltes around money in this crazy crazy world :no:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - People get away with loads. If I was like I used to be now I would get away with loads of things.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: just finished eating breakfast.

hey guys.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: There is a poll on WWE.com asking the fans which Backlash match they liked the best. Currently, Mickie vs. Melina is in the lead. I don't think a Divas match has ever been in the lead like that before.

http://application.wwe.com/mod-cgi/upe/?PO_ID=2752&Action=Vote&POA_ID=2


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Showed up!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Ey, Temp, what up?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That's crazy but then again i didn't like that womens match much.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> That's crazy but then again i didn't like that womens match much.


Really? I thought it was one of the best we've seen in a while.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Watching Tivo.

That was the first diva match, I've seen in years, only because I couldn't change the channel.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Ey, Temp, what up?


im about to make a gfx. i haven't made a fantasy gfx in a few weeks.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Tempest said:


> im about to make a gfx. i haven't made a fantasy gfx in a few weeks.


Why don't you make a Jericho-GFX *hint hint* :side:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

it was the worst match of the night. I'm calling fixed.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

i$e said:


> it was the worst match of the night. I'm calling fixed.


The Women's Title Match? I think the Handicap match was the worst.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Lunch Money...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Lunch Money...


Not driving to North Dakota!!!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Not driving to North Dakota!!!


Take a bus.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It's too early for Lunch anyways, and it's not the drive i'm worried about it dying of boredom in ND.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> It's too early for Lunch anyways, and it's not the drive i'm worried about it dying of boredom in ND.


We're not that boring, we count rocks, watch grass grow, and have a grand 'ol time.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> We're not that boring, we count rocks, watch grass grow, and have a grand 'ol time.


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Boring!

North Dakota has the 2nd lowest Population in the US for a reason... suicide!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just heard a different version megadeths a tout le mode I didn't like it as much as the original.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Boring!
> 
> North Dakota has the lowest Population in the US for a reason... suicide!


Your boring.

Well we have the most fun per capita for a reason.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Boring!
> 
> North Dakota has the 2nd lowest Population in the US for a reason... suicide!


I heard it had something to do with the war in Iraq


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Just heard a different version megadeths a tout le mode I didn't like it as much as the original.


I heard that a few days ago and I don't like it as much as the original either.

Nuh Uhh! Jax!!!!!!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I heard that a few days ago and I don't like it as much as the original either.
> 
> Nuh Uhh! Jax!!!!!!


Yeah Huhhhh. Your just jealous Mr. Manners.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Yeah Huhhhh. Your just jealous Mr. Manners.


:lmao


You're right


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> You're right


Glad we reached an agreement.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

listening to liking parks new cd they use the F word  never taught I would hear that from them.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

listening to LAdies and Gentlemen by Saliva, such a terrific song :agree:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> listening to liking parks new cd they use the F word  never taught I would hear that from them.


He says it all the time on Fort Minor's CD.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Going take a nap, i'm out cya all later.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Going take a nap, i'm out cya all later.


I'm out as well, bye!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I still haven't listen to fort minor.




I'm not really into this album.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

It's soft as fuck. There are a couple of growers on it though.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I lost my connection all day yesterday. I now have it back which makes me happy.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Fort Minor > New LP


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

jesus tittifucking christ, this thread is dead


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^ lolz


Truth - Here


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; Just ordered some dvds from ROH


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; Just ordered some dvds from ROH


the last little sentence in your siggy ain't funny


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> the last little sentence in your siggy ain't funny


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Loving Jerichoholic's new sig.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: I need a new BTB Partner


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: After what happned with carlito ez cool I am done with partners for now.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Chuck Norris does not have a chin under his beard. Just another fist.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Loving Jerichoholic's new sig.


Making fun of JDL is great, it's like my new direction in life .

Truth : whenever JDL is gonna see that quote in my sig, the desire to go absolutely bananas is going to grow bigger and bigger 

@Tom : :frustrate shut it, foo' 

J/K, <3 :$


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

TTT thread being dead does not equel ratings.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching Kenta vs Bryan Danielson


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> TTT thread being dead does not equel ratings.


 QFT


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I downloaded some torrents but the stupid thing says it's going to take 20 hours and after I finished downloading one of them it does not play. :no:


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: After what happned with carlito ez cool I am done with partners for now.


What happened with carlito ez cool?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Now watching Angle vs Benoit


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: New and improved sig


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: In the North West of England Boys Golf Championships


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Now watching Angle vs Benoit


Those matches suck :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Champions.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Those matches suck :side:


I know :side:

I'd much rather watch JBL vs Batista at GAB 05 but I'd have to find it to download it :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: In the North West of England Boys Golf Championships


Congrats dude 



j20 said:


> Truth - Champions.


:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I know :side:
> 
> I'd much rather watch JBL vs Batista at GAB 05 but I'd have to find it to download it :side:


You should go watch Ric Flair matches. Flair > Benoit vs. Angle


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You should go watch Ric Flair matches. Flair > Benoit vs. Angle


I think I'm gonna once this match is over. I'll go on my 24/7 account and look through the Flair section. Meh, I already know who wins this match, I'll skip to the end and watch Flair now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya Flair rulz


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Flair has seemed to get alot more love since his DVD came out, i'll have to download it soon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

woooooooo

ooo

oo

o


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm actually watching the reformation of the Horseman on Nitro 9/14/98


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Orton and Batista carried Flair and HHH in Evolution.

:side: j/k


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I think I'm gonna once this match is over. I'll go on my 24/7 account and look through the Flair section. Meh, I already know who wins this match, *I'll skip to the end and watch Flair now*


Smart choice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Orton and Batista carried Flair and HHH in Evolution.
> 
> :side: j/k


We don't kid like that around here!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Orton and Batista carried Flair and HHH in Evolution.
> 
> :side: j/k


The only thing Batista would be good at carrying is a heavy box :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> We don't kid like that around here!


Sorry, I'll just shut my mouth and go watch some old Flair matches from the 80s, its a rule around here I see.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Sorry, I'll just shut my mouth and go watch some old Flair matches from the 80s, its a rule around here I see.


Doesn't have to be from the 80's, all Flair is good


For example, Triple H vs Flair from Survivor Series 05 was awesome


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> Sorry, I'll just shut my mouth and go watch some old Flair matches from the 80s, its a rule around here I see.


Pretty much.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Sorry, I'll just shut my mouth and go watch some old Flair matches from the 80s, its a rule around here I see.


Ya!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko and Ric Flair in the same stable = Ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko and Ric Flair in the same stable = Ratings


That was pretty much the best Horseman reincarnation since the one Windham.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:shocked: Flairs about to come down to the ring and cut the best promo in his life, again!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

RDX sorry I didn't answer I was busy. If you are still around carlito ez cool bailed on me without even posting a single show.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I know way too little about Flair and the Horsemen. I really need to watch some matches sometime. I must have seen like 2 of his NWA matches :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> :shocked: Flairs about to come down to the ring and cut the best promo in his life, again!


Every Flair promo is great.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Every Flair promo is great.


He'll be cutting incredible promos when he's dead, if he's even allowed to die :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

New sig!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Listening to my ipod.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching every episode of Heroes again just for the hell of it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: playing movement in pool.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If Ric Flair played Yahoo Pool, he'd be the pool god


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> He'll be cutting incredible promos when he's dead, if he's even allowed to die :side:


God won't allow Flair to die.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That promo was amazing, but I expected it to be


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> New sig!


Tremendous.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Just picked up 100 blank DVD-R discs, so it's time to start burning the Danielson compilation.

Also picked up Greatest Hits & Misses Of Mick Foley, and Genesis 2006.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> God won't allow Flair to die.


 But Flair is god.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching Ric Flair vs Vince Russo now


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> That promo was amazing, but I expected it to be


When there's not an amazing Flair promo, let me know.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Just picked up 100 blank DVD-R discs, so it's time to start burning the Danielson compilation.
> 
> Also picked up Greatest Hits & Misses Of Mick Foley, and Genesis 2006.


Haha, TNA.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> When there's not an amazing Flair promo, let me know.


There never will be a time whena Flair promo isn't amazing


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Haha, TNA.


THEY ARE WRESTLING!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone care to give me a backstory to the Russo/Flair match?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> THEY ARE WRESTLING!


They definitely were on Novemeber 11, 2006. Joe/Angle, Styles/Cage, and Abyss/Sting are all awesome.


> Anyone care to give me a backstory to the Russo/Flair match?


Russo tried to ruin Flair. Flair didn't like that. They now battle to the death.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The prospect of a Sean Sherk/Floyd Mayweather MMA bout sounds good to me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Anyone care to give me a backstory to the Russo/Flair match?


Vince Russo is a little bitch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Vince Russo is a little bitch.


That works


lol at Flair beating up his son


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That was one of the most bizzare matches I've seen in my life


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: The prospect of a Sean Sherk/Floyd Mayweather MMA bout sounds good to me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I'm upset ATM, just found out 1 of my best friends Dad has died


----------



## If_So (Apr 23, 2007)

Truth: The town that I live in is currently in its third day of Tornado Warnings. Great Bend, Kansas had tornadoes both Friday and yesterday, both on the opposite side of town as me, luckily. One of my friend's dad died because of the storms. Today is supposed to be the last day of severe storms.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Megadeth rules.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Sad news Dr Dre .


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Brye said:


> That was one of the most bizzare matches I've seen in my life


Was that the cage match that ended with the "New Bloodbath"? I remember that feud between Flair/Russo. Flair actually won his 15th and 16th World Titles during that feud (Flair beat Jarrett for #15 and Nash handed it over to him for #16)


----------



## If_So (Apr 23, 2007)

Truth: Just put a MVP picture as your avatar or signature and you will be repped by POD!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Was that the cage match that ended with the "New Bloodbath"? I remember that feud between Flair/Russo. Flair actually won his 15th and 16th World Titles during that feud (Flair beat Jarrett for #15 and Nash handed it over to him for #16)


Yeah, the blood fell from the ceiling and then David got Ric in the figure 4 and Russo pinned him.


----------



## If_So (Apr 23, 2007)

Truth: Guitar Hero 2 is the best game ever made in the history of mankind!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

If_So said:


> Truth: Just put a MVP picture as your avatar or signature and you will be repped by POD!


LOL not always, Put a Kennedy one up and you get repped all the time :side:.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Brye said:


> Yeah, the blood fell from the ceiling and then David got Flair in the figure 4 and Russo pinned him.


Yea that was a crazy match. I think we've discussed it in this thread somewhere, how nothing in the end of the match made sense.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Sad news Dr Dre .


Yer, she rung me to tell me, and she was crying, which really really upset me. He was only 41 and died so suddenly


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Yea that was a crazy match. I think we've discussed it in this thread somewhere, how nothing in the end of the match made sense.


Yeah, I couldn't beleive how long they had Russo last in the figure 4 without tapping out


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> Yea that was a crazy match. I think we've discussed it in this thread somewhere, how nothing in the end of the match made sense.


Not much in the dying days of WCW made sense. 

I still love that company


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi people.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Heh, UFC has some lame event names sometimes but damn if this one doesn't fit the bill.

UFC 73: Stacked

-Anderson Silva (#2 Middleweight in the World)* vs. Nathan Marquardt (#7 Middleweight in the World)*
-Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira (#2 Heavyweight in the World)* vs. Heath Herring
-Tito Ortiz (#9 Light Heavyweight in the World)* vs. Rashad Evans
-Sean Sherk (#10 Lightweight in the World)* vs. Hermes Franca
-Chris Lytle vs. Jeff Joslin
-Jorge Gurgel vs. Diego Saraiva
-Stephan Bonnar vs. Mike Nickels


----------



## If_So (Apr 23, 2007)

Truth: MVP > Mr. Kennedy


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hello.


 Hi John. How are ya?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hi John. How are ya?


Pretty good, yourself?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

If_So said:


> Truth: MVP > Mr. Kennedy


:no:

Truth - I'm happy about todays result .


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Wassup hos.

Listening to Blinded In Chains, good song.

Truth: Guitar Hero II is a pretty good game, gets very frustrating though, I'm stuck on the second to last level on Hard difficulty. Damn that Pychobilly freakout, whoever wrote that song should be shot.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Pretty good, yourself?


 Fine thanks.

Truth - Bank holidays >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>... School.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Joe.

Truth - Listening to Metallica now. :agree:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Yay at Saints in play-offs Now we just gotta get past Derby and West Brom/Wolves and we got prem next season.

Truth: Just had a BBQ, gotta love Steak.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Playing tennis tomorrow.

Truth: Just got you a Gift POD :side:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Yay at Saints in play-offs Now we just gotta get past Derby and West Brom/Wolves *and we got prem next season.*
> 
> Truth: Just had a BBQ, gotta love Steak.


You wouldn't survive two minutes in the premiership!  lol


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey John

Truth: The Acoustic guitar at the end of Sidewinder is insane.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jericho/HBK is one of the most overrated matches of all time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Jericho/HBK is one of the most overrated matches of all time.


Totally.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> You wouldn't survive two minutes in the premiership!  lol


Yeah, definetly.

Cause we only spent 30 FUCKING years in a row there


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Back. I didn't enjoy Haven at all.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Role Model's sig. >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ALL!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats to all Man United fans. 

Truth: We beat Celtic yesterday.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Jericho/HBK is one of the most overrated matches of all time.


It's still good.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

*UNITED!!!*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Can I test on someone and see if my rep is at an even +50 now? I think I moved up one overnight when I passed over 25750.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

ill be your tester.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's still good.


It is, but it wasn't even the second best match of the night.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Can I test on someone and see if my rep is at an even +50 now? I think I moved up one overnight when I passed over 25750.


Where did you get all that rep from.  

OH & REP ME11!!!!!1111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Me plz. I have less rep.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm a rep whore, that's where it came from. :side:

Oh, and wepped.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Can I test on someone and see if my rep is at an even +50 now? I think I moved up one overnight when I passed over 25750.


 OOH! Pick me! Pick me! My current rep is 9540. 9750 and +16.  lol.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I want to see the list of the highest/lower rep powers on WF, but can't find it anywhere


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It is, but it wasn't even the second best match of the night.


I assume Angle/Lesnar is first and then what? It could really be a toss up between Austin/Rock, McMahon/Hogan, and Michaels/Jericho.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I assume Angle/Lesnar is first and then what? It could really be a toss up between Austin/Rock, McMahon/Hogan, and Michaels/Jericho.


Knowing the story behind Austin/Rock, I would put it way ahead of Jericho/HBK.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> OOH! Pick me! Pick me! My current rep is 9540. 9750 and +16.  lol.


How the hell did you get that much rep?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Knowing the story behind Austin/Rock, I would put it way ahead of Jericho/HBK.


Yeah if you want to count the entire Austin/Rock story leading into their match then it's ahead of Jericho/HBK (as is McMahon/Hogan) but if you're looking at it as just a wrestling match, I think Michaels/Jericho is better.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah if you want to count the entire Austin/Rock story leading into their match then it's ahead of Jericho/HBK (as is McMahon/Hogan) but if you're looking at it as just a wrestling match, I think Michaels/Jericho is better.


I still don't think so.


Truth- Cena hasn't had a bad PPV match in months.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I still wonder how people got the ammount of rep they have.

mutton dagger, old blind bob
hanging johnny, fishing rod,
tallywhacker, pocket rocket
one eyed trouser trout

ding dong, ankle spanker
pork sword, engine cranker
hairy hotdog, davy crocket
let them all hang out

Pet Names for Genetalia
You know the girls think of 'em
and you got to love 'em
Pet Names for Genetalia
theres always something silly
about little willy

wang wozzle, weeny whacker
pecker petey , kidney cracker
heat seeker moisture missile
giggle stick, love whistle
tomb steak, uncle dick
this is getting really sick
I'm not through, theres one more
purple helmut warrior

Pet Names for Genetalia
You know the girls think of 'em
and you got to love 'em
Pet Names for Genetalia
theres always something silly
about little willy

Pet Names for Genetalia
You know the girls think of 'em
and you got to love 'em
Pet Names for Genetalia


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Truth- Cena hasn't had a bad PPV match in months.


It's hand to put your finger on what was his last bad one...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

If he faces Khali at Judgement Day, that will be god dam awful.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The way things are looking there is no chance I'll be ordering Judgement Day.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I still don't think so.
> 
> 
> Truth- Cena hasn't had a bad PPV match in months.


Meh, all opinion.

That quality streak will end at Judgment Day.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Headliner said:


> How the hell did you get that much rep?


 how the hell did YOU get that much rep?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Because people feel sorry for me



> I'M A 100% LATINO AND I AM PROUD OF IT!


I wonder if De la Hoya's lost had something to do with that.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cena Khali will be Khali's best match so far.

Truth: I got so much rep from being so awesome.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jacker should seriously cut the Latino gimmick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Last "meh" Cena PPV match I can remember was Armageddon with Batista against Finlay and Booker. It was average but not horrendous.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cena vs Umaga at NYR wasn't really anything special if I remember


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Last "meh" Cena PPV match I can remember was Armageddon with Batista against Finlay and Booker. It was average but not horrendous.


When was his last bad PPV match with the title on the line?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *^^^Because people feel sorry for me*
> 
> 
> I wonder if De la Hoya's lost had something to do with that.


Here, have some rep!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Cena vs Umaga at NYR wasn't really anything special if I remember


Special? Nah. Better than anyone expected along with telling a story? Fo sho.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Brye said:


> Cena vs Umaga at NYR wasn't really anything special if I remember


I really enjoyed it. The way they kept the title on Cena and Umaga's overness was great.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Special? Nah. Better than anyone expected along with telling a story? Fo sho.


Yeah true. It was definatly better than I imagined but I didn't think it was great


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Here, have some rep!


Ya!!!

Who's the leader of "The Kliq"?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - 'Stacked' is the worse subtitle for an event UFC has ever come up with.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> When was his last bad PPV match with the title on the line?


WM 20

Seriously, off the top of my head, I can't think of a bad Cena match when the belt was on the line. Maybe the Elimination Chamber match at NYR 06 as I found that to be just ok and if you want to count the after-match match with Edge then of course that sucked (aside from everyone marking cause Edge won) but yeah, I can't think of one.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya!!!
> 
> Who's the leader of "The Kliq"?


I think it's Chuckie (CaptChristian), but I'm not sure.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - 'Stacked' is the worse subtitle for an event UFC has ever come up with.


LOOK AT THE CARD THOUGH!!!!!!!

It's a shitty title but it fits.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Last bad Cena PPV match? Can't remember, since he's been on a hot streak.

I wish I didn't hate Cena, because he does have some good matches...but I just can't enjoy them because I fucking hate him as a wrestler, for so, so many reasons.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The card's good no doubt, but seriously, Stacked? That's a fuckin' terrible title.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really like Cena, but will mark out when he drops the belt.



AMPLine4Life said:


> WM 20
> 
> Seriously, off the top of my head, I can't think of a bad Cena match when the belt was on the line. Maybe the Elimination Chamber match at NYR 06 as I found that to be just ok and if you want to count *the after-match match with Edge then of course that sucked (aside from everyone marking cause Edge won) but yeah, I can't think of one.*


One of the best moments in years, has to be said.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I would love to see Khali win the title, The Backlash from the IWC would be funny as :lmao.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> The card's good no doubt, but seriously, Stacked? That's a fuckin' terrible title.


With the card they're putting out, they could call the damn thing "lollerskates" and I would still order it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> With the card they're putting out, they could call the damn thing "lollerskates" and I would still order it.


:lmao I'd order a PPV with that name :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> With the card they're putting out, they could call the damn thing "lollerskates" and I would still order it.


Tito's going to win. :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Truth - I would love to see Khali win the title, The Backlash from the IWC would be funny as :lmao.


You're part of IWC, just so you know.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Tito's going to win. :agree:


If Tito wins and Rampage wins we could see Tito/Jackson if Dana pays up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm curious what everyone will say if Cena and Khali wrestle a good match.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Why do unimportant or annoying members make a big deal when they 'leave'?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> You're part of IWC, just so you know.


I didnt mean the whole IWC, I mean the part that hates certain wrestlers  .

Edit: ^ Who left .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Why do unimportant or annoying members make a big deal when they 'leave'?


Like who?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Why do unimportant or annoying members make a big deal when they 'leave'?


Why are you so n00bish with no sig and avatar?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of them come back anyway.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> All of them come back anyway.


Question, did the glitch get fixed or did you delete the item?


----------



## If_So (Apr 23, 2007)

Truth: I still don't know what the hell WEF is...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^IT WAS WHAT THIS FORUM WAS BEFORE THE NEW OWNER(S) TOOK OVER!!!!!!!!!!!


AMPLine4Life said:


> Question, did the glitch get fixed or did you delete the item?


Neither.

I paid:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^^IT WAS WHAT THIS FORUM WAS BEFORE THE NEW OWNER(S) TOOK OVER!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Neither.
> 
> I paid:side:


I don't get it


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth im sick of jericholics sig its 100% bs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Lies!


AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't get it


Some noob PM'd me asking if the "can use signature" option in the store works because he didn't have any points to buy it. So I brought it to see if it works, and what do ya know....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth im sick of jericholics sig its 100% bs.


:lmao

What up Jeff?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth im sick of jericholics sig its 100% bs.


:lmao He's got the best sig on the forum


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> What up Jeff?


got drunk last night, cussed johnharper on MSN as well. and jericholics sig makes me sick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Why do unimportant or annoying members make a big deal when they 'leave'?


????


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^^Lies!
> 
> Some noob PM'd me asking if the "can use signature" option in the store works because he didn't have any points to buy it. So I brought it to see if it works, and what do ya know....


lol. So you gotta buy both things? 

Meh, I got the points and I can win them back on vbookie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^I'm pretty much gonna keep the invisible user option forever since its not in the store anymore. And I think the sig option might expire soon.


Jeffdivalover said:


> *got drunk last night*, cussed johnharper on MSN as well. and jericholics sig makes me sick.


Sabrina likes straightedge guys.:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sabrina likes straightedge guys.:side:


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> got drunk last night, cussed johnharper on MSN as well. and jericholics sig makes me sick.


drinking is bad (not really), don't know who he is, and it's just a sig.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> got drunk last night, cussed johnharper on MSN as well. and jericholics sig makes me sick.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sabrina likes straightedge guys.:side:


im glad im going on vaction. one week without you're insults.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Word. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> im glad im going on vaction. one week without you're insults.


Insult? Where you goin'?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Booo, did the "see invisible members" item get removed?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Insult? Where you goin'?


you annoy me sometimes. and im going to Vegas for a week. May 24 - May 31. one week without me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> im glad im going on vaction. one week without you're insults.


I'm taking you under my wing. By the end of the summer, headliner will be your bitch.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Insult? Where you goin'?


Maybe he is planning on getting banned.

How am I going to survive without JDL on my PC screen . Sometimes the world is so cruel.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> you annoy me sometimes. and im going to Vegas for a week. May 24 - May 31. one week without me.


Apparently, Santa took forever to read my letter. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao



AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm taking you under my wing. By the end of the summer, headliner will be your bitch.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I just took a look at the eStore.

...Why would someone pay 3000 points to give others reputation...? :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Apparently, Santa took forever to read my letter. :side:


Santa is a bitch *****.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Whats up Brye, AMP, Diesel and Mac(Have to leave you to last to gain some heel heat ).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I just took a look at the eStore.
> 
> ...Why would someone pay 3000 points to give others reputation...? :side:


I've never understood that either


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Whats up Brye, AMP, Diesel and Mac(Have to leave you to last to gain some heel heat ).


Hey POD, nothing much really. You?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Not much, POD.

Truth - I could understand that rep option if it was the ability to give as much reputation in one day as you want, but that wasn't mentioned, so I doubt it's the case.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Brye said:


> Hey POD, nothing much really. You?


Just enjoying the fact than Man Utd won the premiership. I'm really happy about it.

Truth - Bank Holiday tommorow = Day off .

Edit: How much rep do you need to get to *POD is better than you*?.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I've never understood that either


I've never understood half the things in the e-store. "View your profile" cause I can't do that already right?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I've never understood half the things in the e-store. "View your profile" cause I can't do that already right?


I know, we already have the right to do half the things in there


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Santa is a bitch *****.


I blame Movement for getting that word censored.


AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm taking you under my wing. By the end of the summer, headliner will be your bitch.


He's not worthy:flip


Jeffdivalover said:


> you annoy me sometimes. and im going to Vegas for a week. May 24 - May 31. one week without me.


Cool! Oh, guess what? I _might_ actually be in Vegas around that time because my grandma needs me to come out there and help her move and she asked to come at the end of May. No lie.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I blame Movement for getting that word censored.
> 
> He's not worthy:flip
> 
> Cool! Oh, guess what? I might actually be in Vegas around that time because my grandma needs me to come out there and help her move and she asked to come at the end of May. No lie.


You might see him about, Thats if he is wearing his WF T-Shirt. It might be in the wash though  . I'm sure he will carry his teddy if it is in the wash :agree:.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> You might see him about, Thats if he is wearing his WF T-Shirt. It might be in the wash though  . I'm sure he will carry his teddy if it is in the wash :agree:.


:lmao I wonder how well the WF merchandice is selling


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I blame Movement for getting that word censored.
> 
> He's not worthy:flip
> 
> *Cool! Oh, guess what? I might actually be in Vegas around that time because my grandma needs me to come out there and help her move and she asked to come at the end of May. No lie*.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

John Cena's worst title defense in the last few months was Cyber Sunday I suppose.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^^ Not sure I ever bothered to watch that.



Brye said:


> :lmao I wonder how well the WF merchandice is selling


Better than the Ric Flair DVD I expect.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I bought 7 WF shirts.

One for me to wear every day of the week.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> John Cena's worst title defense in the last few months was Cyber Sunday I suppose.


 
But that was for King Bookers title


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Got a new BTB partnewr and I hope it works out this time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> But that was for King Bookers title


You are correct.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I bought 7 WF shirts.
> 
> One for me to wear every day of the week.


You must be rich :agree:.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeff don't be sad.


POD said:


> You might see him about, Thats if he is wearing his WF T-Shirt. It might be in the wash though  . I'm sure he will carry his teddy if it is in the wash :agree:.


LMAO I'll see him. In full WF gear.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NecroMaster fails at being a poster.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I like this forum and all, but wearing clothes that sponsor it? Going too far.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> NecroMaster fails at being a poster.


There's plenty of people like that on this forum.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Jeff don't be sad.
> 
> LMAO I'll see him. In full WF gear.


Yep, I would mark out If I seen someone wearing WF merch in real life.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> NecroMaster fails at being a poster.


:agree:

He made a thread about how Ric Flair and Finlay suck a long time ago


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Jeff don't be sad.*
> 
> LMAO I'll see him. In full WF gear.


to late


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I like this forum and all, but wearing clothes that sponsor it? Going too far.


I just don't know how anyone could even think of buying an item of clothing that is to do with this forum.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.cafepress.com/wrestlingforum.112841643

MADE IN THE USA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

and just look at that fabric thickness wow.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Misterio wasnt that big before he moved to the WWE. But Booker was.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Truth - There will never be a better moderating team in the GFX section than (Shady, TM1.0 and SMA).


Is that a joke? Because it's a very funny post.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - There will never be a better moderating team in the GFX section than (Shady, TM1.0 and SMA).


It was pretty much all Shady, he was a really good mod.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Is that a joke? Because it's a very funny post.


Nope it was deadly serious and Il laugh if you say Lady B and FS is better.



DDMac said:


> SMA was only there for a cup of coffee...


I know he should have been there alot longer. But atleast in terms of GFX they are the best three I have ever seen on this forum. You ignored my Sup ages ago Mac :cuss:.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

lmao The Yankees got Roger Clemens.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Burning my Danielson compilation now.


:hb


> Truth - There will never be a better moderating team in the GFX section than (Shady, TM1.0 and SMA).


The current team is better


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Whichever people make me good banners are the best GFXer IMO :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Nope it was deadly serious and Il laugh if you say Lady B and FS is better.


Why would I say that? 

LK, OZ, Xain etc etc. were much better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^I thought I was the only one who thought that.

SMA was only around for like....5 months before he got the ax? Ya, humbled.


WCW said:


> Who said that?


Dude in the "Did WCW make any stars" thread. SamoaJoe420 I think.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> lmao The Yankees got Roger Clemens.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :hb
> 
> 
> The current team is better


:lmao if your serious about that then :lmao.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

POD said:


> I know he should have been there alot longer. But atleast in terms of GFX they are the best three I have ever seen on this forum. You ignored my Sup ages ago Mac :cuss:.


:$

There's a difference between being the best moderators and being the best GFXers.


WCW said:


> lmao The Yankees got Roger Clemens.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Listening to some NaS


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

POD said:


> :lmao if your serious about that then :lmao.


My opinion matters more than yours.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

FS > All. He's awesome.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Clemens is going to make 75,000 dollars per pitch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> :lmao if your serious about that then :lmao.


...



Role Model said:


> Why would I say that?
> 
> LK, OZ, Xain etc etc. were much better.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :$
> 
> There's a difference between being the best moderators and being the best GFXers.


Yeah Lady B has the edge over SMA and TM1.0 in terms of closing threads but Shady just ran the place amazingly.

I never seen much of LK, OZ and Xain. Although what I seen of Xain and LK they were cool designers.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> My opinion matters more than yours.


My opinion matters more because I actually move out of this thread ooo burn .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

POD said:


> Yeah Lady B has the edge over SMA and TM1.0 in terms of closing threads but Shady just ran the place amazingly.
> 
> I never seen much of LK, OZ and Xain. Although what I seen of Xain and LK they were cool designers.


Shady ran WFGF amazingly.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bethany has made me about 8 banners, so she's a good GFXer :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Only doing banner requests for your friends makes you a good mod.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not sure why we're talking about Graphics Mods. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WFGF..........................flopped.


POD said:


> *I never seen much of LK, OZ and Xain.* Although what I seen of Xain and LK they were cool designers.


Then STFU!!!:gun:

Wasn't OZ a Super Mod too?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Brye said:


> Bethany has made me about 8 banners, so she's a good mod :$


SMA made me about that many if not more. So he is the best .

Edit: They are the best team I have experienced. I wonder if there will be a new mod.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stupid Yankees 


They're like the WCW of MLB.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Only doing banner requests for your friends makes you a good mod.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> FS > All. He's awesome.


:agree:

He made my current banner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Check your rep RM.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Stupid Yankees
> 
> 
> They're like the WCW of MLB.


Gatorpiss?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Check your rep RM.


Don't you remember how he was before he was banned? If you think he's a retard now, you'd be in shock at how he was back then.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Trips looks like he is dressed for a funeral .

Edit: I hope your not talking about meh because talking being people's backs = no ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Gatorpiss?


Never developing stars of your own and buying talent from other organizations?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Never devolving stars of your own and buying talent from other organizations?


That's business.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Never developing stars of your own and buying talent from other organizations?


It works.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

POD said:


> Edit: I hope your not talking about meh because talking being people's backs = no ratings.


People do it all the time on here. *Take it from someone who knows about the bullshit* So therefore it is ratings.

Truth-I don't watch Baseball:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> :agree:
> 
> He made my current banner.


He never made me a banner (made me an awesome avy though) but from what I've seen in the GFX section he does a good job and based on his posts in this thread and the staff forum he's good people.

I like B as well, she recommended me for a GFX mod :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Clemens isn't the man he used to be


----------



## If_So (Apr 23, 2007)

Truth: Yankees > Cardinals


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Talking behind people backs = major ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> It works.


*gif*?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Don't you remember how he was before he was banned? If you think he's a retard now, you'd be in shock at how he was back then.


I never knew he was banned.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Headliner said:


> *People do it all the time on here. *Take it from someone who knows about the bullshit* So therefore it is ratings.*
> 
> Truth-I don't watch Baseball:sad:


Its usually people with no guts who act like that. Either that or they have something to hide themselves.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> People do it all the time on here. **Take it from someone who knows about the bullshit* *So therefore it is ratings.


:side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

If_So said:


> Truth: Yankees > Cardinals


who are you?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> *gif*?


Yeah.


Brye said:


> Clemens isn't the man he used to be


:lmao His ERA the past two seasons says differently.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Who was banned, RM?


> Talking behind people backs = major ratings.


Talking behind people backs = TTT thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't talk behind peoples backs, that's not ballin and we all know I'm ABAP.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Who was banned, RM?
> 
> Talking behind people backs = TTT thread.


Are you inferring that's mostly what the TTT thread consists of?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Yeah.
> 
> :lmao His ERA the past two seasons says differently.


I know, Im just trying to make it look like its no big deal and the Sox will prevail in the end


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I never knew he was banned.


Yeah.



POD said:


> Its usually people with no guts who act like that. Either that or they have something to hide themselves.


I'm answering a question about you, it's not behind your back because you know about it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Who was banned, RM?
> 
> Talking behind people backs = TTT thread.


GET

A

FUCKING

SIGNATURE

AND

AVATAR

YOU

FUCKING

N00B!!!!!!!!!!

<3


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> *gif*?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm answering a question about you, it's not behind your back because you know about it.


Yes but you could actually talk about me when I can actually comment back. There really is no point in being petty about it. So what you dont like me, It doesnt bother me to be honest. Heaps of people here I get along with. So I aint going nowere.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


What do you want?! :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Yes but you could actually talk about me when I can actually comment back. There really is no point in being petty about it.


I'm not, instead of sending a PM I just posted it in here, sorry.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> What do you want?! :side:


Do you have the Flair DVD? Or the Horsemen DVD?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Do you have the Flair DVD? Or the Horsemen DVD?


Flair's.

*Side note:* Greatest DVD ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> *Side note:* Greatest DVD ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Flair's.
> 
> *Side note:* Greatest DVD ever.


Thank you captain obvious. You add so much to the forum.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Flair's.
> 
> *Side note:* Greatest DVD ever.


LIES

Austin's DVD is the best ever.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

We're back talking about the Horsemen DVD? Nice to know nothing changed in my absence.

Truth - I rather enjoyed Grindhouse.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> We're back talking about the Horsemen DVD? Nice to know nothing changed in my absence.
> 
> Truth - I rather enjoyed Grindhouse.


!

Where the hell have you been?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'm not, instead of sending a PM I just posted it in here, sorry.


Dont care really. Its just annoying when people do things like that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RBD, Sup?

Haven't seen you post here in about a month :sad::$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Dont care really. Its just annoying when people do things like that.


I don't hate you, it's the Internet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Flair's.
> 
> *Side note:* Greatest DVD ever.












I'd like a gif from the Funk/Flair I Quit match. From the end, when Flair has Funk in the Figure Four, and right before Funk says I Quit. When he was writhing in pain. 


Maybe an avatar if isn't any trouble. Not from the Funk/Flair match though. Just anything that looks good


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

YAY! ALI IS BACK!!!!!!

(of course I already knew that :side


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I don't hate you, it's the Internet.


I dont hate you either, I actually respect you. Just dont like it when you go all harsh on me .


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Starts a *Welcome Back* chant. :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Rebel By Design said:


> We're back talking about the Horsemen DVD? Nice to know nothing changed in my absence.
> 
> Truth - I rather enjoyed Grindhouse.


:shocked: 'Bout time. 


Role Model said:


> LIES
> 
> Austin's DVD is the best ever.


Ric Flair makes Steve Austin look rather unimpressive. :side:

I got you, Cal.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Ali


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :shocked: 'Bout time.
> 
> Ric Flair makes Steve Austin look rather unimpressive. :side:
> 
> I got you, Cal.


Triple H > Austin.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Triple H > Austin.


Austin > Triple H.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Triple H > Austin.


Then where is his DVD?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ric Flair > All


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

The love radiating from this thread is touching *tear*.

I've just been real busy with exams and stuff which included writing, directing, producing, editing and acting in a short film of the noir genre. Bloody pain the arse it was (and FYI, my darling lecturer, anything with a runtime of 30+ mintues is not a fucking short film!)

Terrible amateur cinema under the bridge, how is everyone?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Flair > Austin > Hunter > All


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Then where is his DVD?


  :sad:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Alot of big names being banned lately.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Triple H > Austin.


Yeah, HHH gets injured more than Austin. If that's possible.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Triple H & Austin > All.

Yeah.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> The love radiating from this thread is touching *tear*.
> 
> I've just been real busy with exams and stuff which included writing, directing, producing, editing and acting in a short film of the noir genre. Bloody pain the arse it was (and FYI, my darling lecturer, anything with a runtime of 30+ mintues is not a fucking short film!)
> 
> Terrible amateur cinema under the bridge, how is everyone?


That sucks about exams and such

I'm doing pretty good. Doing nothing the past few weeks :sad:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Alot of big names being banned lately.


Names?.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Alot of big names being banned lately.


They all had it coming.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nice servers.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340286-spiderman-3-a.html

The starter of that rant deserves red rep for such a shit rant.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Nice servers.


Good job giving credit for your sig. Plagiarism is now a warning


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Nice servers.


Badass, I believe.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good job giving credit for your sig. Plagiarism is now a warning


I honestly have no idea who made it. I know the guy that I stole it from didn't make it so I can't give real credit.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

POD said:


> Names?.


Ya names.

Badass servers my foot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I haven't been able to post for over 10 mins.:no:

Nice sig Dubya C Dubya


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I honestly have no idea who made it. I know the guy that I stole it from didn't make it so I can't give real credit.


lol, I really don't care. I wouldn't be shocked if a few sigs around here are stolen from other places but because most sigs are now text links no one notices.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Final Countdown is one of the greatest songs ever.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Badass, I believe.


:agree: 

Nice sig :lmao


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Gonna watch NYR 07, later.

Oh and Tom Im close to finishing your upload.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

PMed Cali.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: Gonna watch NYR 07, later.
> 
> Oh and Tom Im close to finishing your upload.


   Nice one cheers Lee.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

DDMac said:


> PMed Cali.


Not about ME I hope :sad:

*dances*


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Cowie said:


> Not about ME I hope :sad:
> 
> *dances*


Had to. Sorry.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Playing Saints Row


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The Condemned dropped out of the Top 10 at the box office


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Watching Wrestlemania X9.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Condemned dropped out of the Top 10 at the box office


I blame Austin.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh well Cali will fwd


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Condemned dropped out of the Top 10 at the box office


The Condemned will be lucky to even crack $1 million this weekend.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I blame Austin.


I blame WWE. They didn't push is hard enough.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> The Condemned will be lucky to even crack $1 million this weekend.


Condemned Weekend Gross: $1,050,000 

Owned


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> PMed Cali.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll probably see Condemned and Spidey 3 in a week or 2


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The colors in my gifs match my banner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Those are some sweet gifs.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

The file /sites/wrestlingforum.com/www/htdocs/includes/functions_vbseo.php is corrupted. Ensure that you use binary mode when transferring files with FTP and disable the 'TAR smart cr/lf feature' if using WinZIP

Que?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> The file /sites/wrestlingforum.com/www/htdocs/includes/functions_vbseo.php is corrupted. Ensure that you use binary mode when transferring files with FTP and disable the 'TAR smart cr/lf feature' if using WinZIP
> 
> Que?


Yeah, I just got that too


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I keep getting that...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I got that. That's badass server language.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Sweet Sweetback's Badassssss server?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The owner should fix the servers instead of jet-setting to Italy every weekend


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : just got home from the Anderlecht game, we won 8-1


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

BUT IM NOT USING WINZIP.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> BUT IM NOT USING WINZIP.


:lmao


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Sweetback* and fellow ballers use WinZip.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Doing Social's homework = no ratings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


You got the set?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You got the set?


No :sad:


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Falling off the R = ratings.

Perhaps Vince can have Sabu take a tumble off the SD fist before he leaves in RVD's hand luggage.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : just got home from the Anderlecht game, we won 8-1


you're sig makes me sick.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao :lmao :lmao

Watching Benoit vs Jericho from Summerslam 00


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It's true though, Jeff.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> ^ :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Watching Benoit vs Jericho from Summerslam 00


I was there


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It's true though, Jeff.


its bs first of all i make one mistake knocking the black ball in to early. second i won 2-1, and his victory means bs. third of all im mr. pool god.


----------



## If_So (Apr 23, 2007)

Brye, your sig makes me scared of Randy Orton


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> its bs first of all i make one mistake knocking the black ball in to early. second i won 2-1, and his victory means bs. third of all im mr. pool god.


So, he did actually get a victory over you?

I stand by my original statement.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I was there


You picked the right PPV to go to.


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Flair never should have been made to touch the peasant like hands of Orton and Batista. :no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Flair never should have been made to touch the peasant like hands of Orton and Batista. :no:


:lmao you sounded like King Booker saying peasant :$

But yeah. bad idea


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> You picked the right PPV to go to.


Yeah, very solid event overall.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm so bored of everything.


----------



## If_So (Apr 23, 2007)

Another freakin' Tornado Warning...:no:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ who are you?




Diesel said:


> So, he did actually get a victory over you?
> 
> I stand by my original statement.


one win, i got 2. 2 > 1


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, very solid event overall.


Yeah, Angle/Rock/HHH was good
Benoit/Jericho was good
TLC I was good
Shane/Blackman was good
Venis/Stratus vs Chyna/Eddie I beleive was an ok match
Lawler vs Tazz had a good ending
X-pac vs Road Dogg was meh
Kane vs Taker wasnt too good

I think there was more but I can't remember


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rebel By Design said:


> Flair never should have been made to touch the peasant like hands of Orton and Batista. :no:


Finally someone brings some logic into this thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hollywood Hogan and I share the same birthday.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

What, he's not allowed to post in here just because you dont know who he is?

Heres a better question, who the fuck are you?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm telling you Jeff, let me take you under my wing. You can be like the Virgil to my Scott Hall and WCW's Kevin Nash.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm telling you Jeff, let me take you under my wing. You can be like the Virgil to my Scott Hall and WCW's Kevin Nash.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> one win, i got 2. *2 > 1*


No way. I demand a recount.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm telling you Jeff, let me take you under my wing. You can be like the Virgil to my Scott Hall and WCW's Kevin Nash.


what do i do?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm telling you Jeff, let me take you under my wing. You can be like the Virgil to my Scott Hall and WCW's Kevin Nash.


I'd mark out.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Grr.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> what do i do?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4072961-post10.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> what do i do?


You crack jokes and destroy jobbers.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You crack jokes and destroy jobbers.


sounds good to me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4072961-post10.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4072961-post10.html


There's no such thing as ring psychology because that requires telling a story and matches don't tell stories.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i g2g. be back later. bye AMPLine4Life and Killa CaLi


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's no such thing as ring psychology because that requires telling a story and matches don't tell stories.


:banned:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's no such thing as ring psychology because that requires telling a story and matches don't tell stories.


Absolutely.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

What is the referee doing in your gif?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> sounds good to me.


First things first, don't bitch about little things like yahoo pool. You lost one game out of three, therefore you won the series. Fuck if others don't believe you.

Next, no egos, especially when it's something petty like Yahoo Pool. keep to yourself that your a pool God, don't announce it to everyone. Why? Because even if you lose one game, no matter how you lost, you'll get a bunch of shit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMP, you got to see Shane fall off the titantron, right?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> What is the referee doing in your gif?


Holding a microphone. It's an I Quit match


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> AMP, you got to see Shane fall off the titantron, right?


I was on the side where he fell. I had a nice little view.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I was on the side where he fell. I had a nice little view.


Nice. Looked pretty cool on TV. I mark for Blackman too


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Brye should give this a look.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH7_H05aeiY

:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Oficially finished burning the first of many copies of the 3 disc Danielson compilation, and the video quality is that of VHS, which isn't bad at all considering it's a copy of a indy DVD.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: Brye should give this a look.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH7_H05aeiY
> 
> :lmao


Still hitten them corners and those ho hos girl :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rebel By Design (Jul 27, 2003)

Stuntman Mike or Cherry Darling need to do a job on these fucking servers!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Steve Nash took a harder hit in a basketball game than Mayweather or Hoya took last night.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Listening to Reel Big Fish.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Steve Nash took a harder hit in a basketball game than Mayweather or Hoya took last night.


I'm watching now. They can't stop the bleeding.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

The servers are shit I try to post my BTB then hit Preview Post to see if everything is alright then it goes cannot find server push Back and it almost like it writes chinese.:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I'm watching now. They can't stop the bleeding.


Sucks for Phoenix cause they looked lost without Nash last time they had the ball.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Justin needs to check out this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldZoJvY5i1I

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sucks for Phoenix cause they looked lost without Nash last time they had the ball.


I know. 

Wow, game over.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Oficially finished burning the first of many copies of the 3 disc Danielson compilation, and the video quality is that of VHS, which isn't bad at all considering it's a copy of a indy DVD.


:hb


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Justin needs to check out this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldZoJvY5i1I
> 
> :lmao


"I had no idea there was that many asian surgeons in this hospital." One of my favorite scenes ever. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I know.
> 
> Wow, game over.


No Nash, No Win. And people doubt his MVP claims.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

San Antonio Spurs 111 and Phoenix Suns 106. Hell of a game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> "I had no idea there was that many asian surgeons in this hospital." One of my favorite scenes ever. :lmao


:lmao check out my sig


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just bought the Flair DVD again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No Nash, No Win. And people doubt his MVP claims.


Yea he's the centerpiece. I blame Amore and Barbosa.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

"A what in ones armor..."

"*****."

"What?

"*****!"

"....I always suspected.."


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> "A what in ones armor..."
> 
> "*****."
> 
> ...


:lmao He said that to Franklin


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea he's the centerpiece. I blame Amore and Barbosa.


I blame Barbosa more. Mainly for when Amare got that offensive rebound, gave it to Barbosa, and he jacks up a 3 with a hand in his face.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> :lmao check out my sig


Ha, love it. That & Dr. Cox's little "Payback is a bitch" scene is priceless. :agree:


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> "A what in ones armor..."
> 
> "*****."
> 
> ...


You see the episode a few weeks back with Dr.Kelso

Kelso: "nagger"

**Black dude walks up** "what did you call me?"

Kelso: "A nagger"
Black guy: ok, we cool

that wasn't taken from another show

and Brye...Todd is just flexing away behiund Turk in that scene :lmao

edit - atleast he was flexing in the gif you had a few minutes ago


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I know, I've seen the episode about 20 times

It's the Janitor doing the crossword, then when he yells ***** he moves out of the way and Franklin thinks he's talking to him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Ha, love it. That & Dr. Cox's little "Payback is a bitch" scene is priceless. :agree:


Yeah, I love that

One of the best air bands I've ever seen :side:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZAgT8KOLF8&mode=related&search=


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I've been studying for the past 3 hours straight, and my head feels like it weighs 20 pounds.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- I've been studying for the past 3 hours straight, and my head feels like it weighs 20 pounds.


That sucks dude, what are you studying for?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I blame Barbosa more. Mainly for when Amare got that offensive rebound, gave it to Barbosa, and he jacks up a 3 with a hand in his face.


Yea. Was it Barbosa who committed that foul when he didn't have too?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> That sucks dude, what are you studying for?


My math final. I've got 2 things working against me right now:

1. I'm terrible at math
2. The Final is tomorrow, which is a day earlier than I thought it was going to be. So now I have less time to cram.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fuck Jimmy Hart. He doesn't deserve that last name.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Brye said:


> That sucks dude, what are you studying for?


:shocked:


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Derek said:


> My math final. I've got 2 things working against me right now:
> 
> 1. I'm terrible at math
> 2. The Final is tomorrow, which is a day earlier than I thought it was going to be. So now I have less time to cram.


What math do you take?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> My math final. I've got 2 things working against me right now:
> 
> 1. I'm terrible at math
> 2. The Final is tomorrow, which is a day earlier than I thought it was going to be. So now I have less time to cram.


Damn, good luck on it. Hopefully the studying will pay off


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Chase360 said:


> What math do you take?


Math 108, which is pre-cal. I know some people might laugh that I find it hard, but I am math retarded.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I love that Musical episode of scrubs.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yea. Was it Barbosa who committed that foul when he didn't have too?


I believe so.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> I love that Musical episode of scrubs.


:lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0&mode=related&search=

Yeah, I watch alot of scrubs on youtube :$


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Derek said:


> Math 108, which is pre-cal. I know some people might laugh that I find it hard, but I am math retarded.


I'll be in Pre-Cal in about 1 year 1/2.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I may be the only person in this thread currently that has never watched Scrubs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No you're not.


brian99 said:


> HBK and flair dont have a lot of it, its the truth. In actuality, Khali has more psychology to his matches than them.


.......................................................................


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm trying to remember my favourite Scrubs moment, but I really cant remember one, it's just so good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I caught some of the Suns/Spurs game. Good game from what I saw. It's too bad Nash got taken out late in the game, they actually had a chance to win the game before Barbosa fucked up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I may be the only person in this thread currently that has never watched Scrubs.


 John, you don't know what your missing


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> No you're not.
> 
> .......................................................................


BECUZ THEY DOO THEY MOVE WHERE THEY FLIP OVER THE TURNBUCKLE~~!~!~!~!`1


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTBa0Ohwauc

:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTBa0Ohwauc
> 
> :lmao


You had a tough day at the office, so you go home, make yourself some dinner, smother your kids, pop in a movie. Its all fun, right? Wrong, Don't smother your kids

:lmao :lmao


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Gotta be one of my favourite moments. Or the "BEEEEEESS!!!" bit of another episode.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Gotta be one of my favourite moments. Or the "BEEEEEESS!!!" bit of another episode.


Yeah, every episode of the show has great moments


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I cant really find any other show that it's so hard to pick out a single funny moment that is better than the rest in.

Except maybe Family Guy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Scrubs is awfully terrible.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dave Meltzer said:


> If anyone has more details on this, let us know. There was an autograph deal today in New York that included, among others, Hulk Hogan, Bruno Sammartino and Ultimate Warrior. Iron Sheik was there and asked to take a photo with Warrior. Somehow they wound up in an argument and things escalated from there.


I hope to god someone got this on camera.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I hope to god someone got this on camera.


:lmao :lmao

I hope Shiek humbled him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WCW said:


> I hope to god someone got this on camera.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> I hope Shiek humbled him.


I hope it involved a Camel Clutch, a broken back, and an ass raping.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Scrubs is awfully terrible.


:O BLASPHEMY!

Almost as Blasphemous as this:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I hope it involved a Camel Clutch, a broken back, and an ass raping.


I believe that's the only way you can really humble Warrior


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I hope it involved a Camel Clutch, a broken back, and an ass raping.


There's no other way of humbling.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-He pearl harbored him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes!!! Got an A in Western Heritage. 1 Class down, 4 to go. (With internship)

I hate Art History. Stupid ass attendance policy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIFC6fmxNs4

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Sheik


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yes!!! Got an A in Western Heritage. 1 Class down, 4 to go. (With internship)
> 
> I hate Art History. Stupid ass attendance policy.


I hated Art History when I took it. Boring class + Boring teacher = No Good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup?

Took to long of a nap


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIFC6fmxNs4
> 
> :lmao


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_kNeKF9G84


Much funnier


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Sup?
> 
> Took to long of a nap


Hey McQueen, hows life treating you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_kNeKF9G84
> 
> 
> Much funnier


Watch the whole video I posted. It's much more hilarious.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Watch the whole video I posted. It's much more hilarious.


Hacksaw is a moron


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> I hated Art History when I took it. Boring class + Boring teacher = No Good.


Yea the teacher smart as hell, but the class is boring. I need it for elective credit.

After being late twice or missing 1 day, your grade goes down by half a letter grade:no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea the teacher smart as hell, but the class is boring. I need it for elective credit.
> 
> After being late twice or missing 1 day, your grade goes down by half a letter grade:no:


How many times have you been late or missed?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> How many times have you been late or missed?


Never missed a day. But I've probably been late about 4 times. So thats a whole letter grade down.

I'm not sure if he will count it. He said something about not even keeping track of my record because I come to class right when it starts. Literally. 3:30 on the dot.

When I was late I was late by like 1 min.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Never missed a day. But I've probably been late about 4 times. So thats a whole letter grade down.
> 
> I'm not sure if he will count it. He said something about not even keeping track of my record because I come to class right when it starts. Literally. 3:30 on the dot.
> 
> When I was late I was late by like 1 min.


if you were only late by one minute then it really shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> if you were only late by one minute then it really shouldn't be a problem


Ya, but I know he marked it.

I'll be back. Gotta find something to eat:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> if you were only late by one minute then it really shouldn't be a problem


Yeah but some professors can be a bitch.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-It truly is amazing how many Samoan wrestlers are related. I can't help but wonder how it would have went if WWE formed some sort of huge Samoan stable.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-It truly is amazing how many Samoan wrestlers are related. I can't help but wonder how it would have went it WWE formed some sort of huge Samoan stable.


...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but some professors can be a bitch.


I wouldn't know :sad: I'm still in High School

But yeah, I can imagine some of them are strict


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

SixOneNine™ said:


> ...


Just for example. Check out the talent and they are all in the same family.

Rikishi is the brother of Umaga and The Tonga Kid.

They are cousins with The Rock, Yokozuna, Headshrinker Samu, Rosey, Jimmy Snuka,Jr aka Deuce.

Which makes them the nephews of "Soulman" Rocky Johnson, The Wild Samoans (Sika & Afa), and "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AieD1coU7OA


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1LcJ6N9vwo


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I'm heading out for a bit. Later


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Later Brye


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That Flair video is godly.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: The proxy I currently use for other sites was already ip banned from this site.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Stand by me is a great film.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd7AZB7Uobw


Never seen that before


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am getting very irritated that imageshack is being gay on my laptop right now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Word?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth-I have a new BTB.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats up "Buttercup" Johnny D? 

Truth: My current top 5 MOTY matches
1. Minoru Suzuki vs Yuji Nagata - NJPW/AJPW 1/04/2007 Dome Show (**** 1/2)
2. John Cena vs Umaga (Last Man Standing) - WWE Royal Rumble 2007 (**** 1/2)
3. Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe - ROH Fifth Year Festival: Finale 3/4/2007 (**** 1/2)
4. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Yuji Nagata - NJPW 4/13/2007 (**** 1/4)
5. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Koji Kanemoto - NJPW 2/18/2007 (**** 1/4)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My God! I almost forgot the 4th Horseman!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Whats up "Buttercup" Johnny D?
> 
> Truth: My current top 5 MOTY matches
> 1. Minoru Suzuki vs Yuji Nagata - NJPW/AJPW 1/04/2007 Dome Show (**** 1/2)
> ...


Your list needs more Mushiking Terry matches.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Whats up "Buttercup" Johnny D?


I shall not answer to that name, thank you very much. :side:



> My God! I almost forgot the 4th Horseman!


Ric Flair, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Whats up "Buttercup" Johnny D?
> 
> Truth: My current top 5 MOTY matches
> 1. Minoru Suzuki vs Yuji Nagata - NJPW/AJPW 1/04/2007 Dome Show (**** 1/2)
> ...


Not enough of John Cena and HBK's greatness.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> My God! I almost forgot the 4th Horseman!


The best promo ever is on the second disc of the Horsemen DVD


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Your list needs more Mushiking Terry matches.


I haven't seen any of his matches from this year, only as Kotaro Suzuki. In fact Suzuki/Marvin vs Briscoes for the GHC Jr. Tag Titles is my NOAH MOTY right now but NOAH's been having a lackluster year so far so it's not hard to do.

And WCW about Cena/HBK, I was extremely drunk by the time of the WM main event and I only remember the finish and I haven't watched the RAW match yet, waiting for WM on DVD.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> And WCW about Cena/HBK, I was extremely drunk by the time of the WM main event and I only remember the finish and I haven't watched the RAW match yet, waiting for WM on DVD.


GTFO and go watch them both.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I haven't seen any of his matches from this year, only as Kotaro Suzuki. In fact Suzuki/Marvin vs Briscoes for the GHC Jr. Tag Titles is my NOAH MOTY right now but NOAH's been having a lackluster year so far so it's not hard to do.


His match where he won the GHC Jr. Heavyweight title was easily a ********** match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^
No (to both of you)

I heard theres a lot of botches in the Terry/Takiyawa match for the GHC Jr. Title match but I haven't seen it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> And WCW about Cena/HBK, I was extremely drunk by the time of the WM main event and I only remember the finish and I haven't watched the RAW match yet, waiting for WM on DVD.


It's not gonna be on the Mania DVD


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I don't mark for random Japanese matches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's not gonna be on the Mania DVD


I have it in my Match Folder, so its all good.

Yeah WCW, you mark for only WCW and WWE matches we get it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/search/wwe/video/x1w2mf_raw-apr-21-bret-hart-vs-steve-austi


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> ^
> No (to both of you)
> 
> I heard theres a lot of botches in the Terry/Takiyawa match for the GHC Jr. Title match but I haven't seen it.


It was all Tacowawa's fault. :side:




Nah, the match was actually pretty lackluster.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yeah WCW, you mark for only WCW and WWE matches we get it.



 

No?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I don't mark for random Japanese matches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Going to go watch, a random japanese match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


>


I mark for that.



> Going to go watch, a random japanese match.


Godspeed.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't mark for any matches.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I mark for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Godspeed.


Everyone should mark for Forrest Griffin crying.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching Cena vs Edge from Unforgiven 06


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I mark for Colbert, which happens to be on, RIGHT NOW~!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I mark for Colbert, which happens to be on, RIGHT NOW~!!!


On Sunday? :shocked:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/search/wwe/video/x1w2mf_raw-apr-21-bret-hart-vs-steve-austi


Seen it. It's on my PC actually.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Working 8 hours every single day this month = No ratings. Well, I'm going to Virginia this weekend but other than that it's everyday.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> On Sunday? :shocked:


It's a replay of one the shows from the last week.

I missed them all, so it's new to me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I mark for MEAN GENE WOOO!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhDKRP_B4Os


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just got back from the market for some reason every time I pass by the meats and see roast beef I always think of Mickie James.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It's a replay of one the shows from the last week.
> 
> I missed them all, so it's new to me.


oh, I saw a couple from last week, but I probably missed the one on right now. I'll check in a sec


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> Just got back from the market for some reason every time I pass by the meats and see roast beef I always think of Mickie James.


That's probably not healthy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Just got back from the market for some reason every time I pass by the meats and see roast beef I always think of Mickie James.


Ironically I was thinking of going to Arby's for dinner :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MEAN WHOO! BY GAWD GENE WHOO!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - *^* I'd drive it *^*


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Played some Mark Davis Pro Bass Fishing for the PS2 earlier.

*Truth:* I can't even tell it's a weekend, it's like all my days the past 2 weeks have been exactly the same.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> Truth - *^* I'd drive it *^*


What's that from?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=I+can't+help+that+I'm+custom+made&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Phenomenal1 said:


>


:yawn:

Been done to death me thinks... :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I had a jalapeño burger from carls jr :yum:.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: There are no Carls Jr. in the Midwest, so I've never eaten there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Interviewer: Did you have any emotional times at the end of WCW?

Scott Steiner: Emotional times? Everybody knew we were fucked.

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

There are no Carls jr. in the East either


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

carl jr is ok nothing great.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just watched Sting's interview on why he never went to WWE.

The demise of WCW was crazy....emotional and all that.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> What's that from?


NASCAR Racing 2003 Season PC sim.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

so why didn't sting go to wwe?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I heard about a year ago there was gonna be a Carls Jr built near my house but it never happened.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> so why didn't sting go to wwe?


He doesn't like money.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Interviewer: Did you have any emotional times at the end of WCW?
> 
> Scott Steiner: Emotional times? Everybody knew we were fucked.
> 
> :lmao


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just finished eating dinner.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4076935-post1.html

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Can't decide if I want to go to the movies or not tonight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> NASCAR Racing 2003 Season PC sim.


Looks awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: I just repped Mikeie with this...



_=)>_


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Can't decide if I want to go to the movies or not tonight.


Thinking of seeing Spider-man 3?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WCW said:


> He doesn't like money.


So that's why he's in tna.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> So that's why he's in tna.


TNA doesn't like money in general, unless it's losing it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-The largest loss in the playoffs thus far was the Suns defeating the Lakers by 28 points. 126-98


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Looks awesome.


Dale Jr, Hamlin, Truex, and others actually use it to get ready for some of the events. It's a very realistic and constantly updated sim, despite being made over 4 years ago.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> TNA doesn't like money in general, unless it's losing it.


Exactly, they like losing money.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> Dale Jr, Hamlin, Truex, and others actually use it to get ready for some of the events. It's a very realistic and constantly updated sim, despite being made over 4 years ago.


Yeah, my friend has it and still plays it. He enjoys it more than the new shit EA Sports releases every year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, my friend has it and still plays it. He enjoys it more than the new shit EA Sports releases every year.


EA's NASCAR games are horrendous. 4 year old sim with regular people making mods/updates for it > EA's craptastic NASCAR releases.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Interviewer: What are your views on steroids in wrestling.

Kip James: Love em!

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Thinking of seeing Spider-man 3?


That's the most likely thing I'd see as Hot Fuzz isn't in the theater.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Interviewer: What are your views on steroids in wrestling.
> 
> Kip James: Love em!
> 
> :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> EA's NASCAR games are horrendous. 4 year old sim with regular people making mods/updates for it > EA's craptastic NASCAR releases.


I didn't know about mods/updates for it. You gotta site for all that? I'm sure he'll enjoy it since he gets sick of EA pretty quickly.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> That's the most likely thing I'd see as Hot Fuzz isn't in the theater.


Hopefully you'll enjoy it, because everybody I know who has seen it (mostly non-comic geeks) have said that it sucked.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Hopefully you'll enjoy it, because everybody I know who has seen it (mostly non-comic geeks) have said that it sucked.


If I go, I'm still not sure if I will cause I would be going by myself, can't get a hold of anyone tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll be seeing Spidey 3 in a week or so and I doubt I won't like it


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I am waiting for Spiderman 3 to come out on DVD cause my buddy works at the video store and gets all the DVDs for free and usually keeps them forever.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: I just repped Mikeie with this...
> 
> 
> 
> _=)>_


It gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What is a Future Shop and what's so bad about it anyway?*


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *What is a Future Shop and what's so bad about it anyway?*


hey sabrina whats up?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *What is a Future Shop and what's so bad about it anyway?*


They don't like Cloudy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

THE CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *What is a Future Shop and what's so bad about it anyway?*


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/339989-fuck-you-future-shop.html


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PART THREE OF PETER VS THE CHICKEN!!!!1!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> They don't like Cloudy.


They must have good taste then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> They must have good taste then.


Cloudy > Japan




Kidding ~___~


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck the Chicken Fight. It isn't funny at all


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

maybe because of the flag from canada and the fact canada sucks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Brye said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/339989-fuck-you-future-shop.html


*Ahhh I see. I remember that rant now. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Fuck the Chicken Fight. It isn't funny at all


Surprisingly I sort of agree, I just felt like overreacting. Not that it isn't funny "at all" but it is the weakest part of the show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Fuck the Chicken Fight. It isn't funny at all


Sadly it's been like the funniest thing all season.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> maybe because of the flag from canada and the fact canada sucks.


:lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ah, gotta love the Chicken Fight in Family Guy. Just when you think it's over, they find a way to make it keep going.

Truth - Need an opinion. Which truck should I drive?











AMPLine4Life said:


> I didn't know about mods/updates for it. You gotta site for all that? I'm sure he'll enjoy it since he gets sick of EA pretty quickly.


Yea, I'll PM you the links in a bit. There's a mod and paint scheme updates for just about ever NASCAR series, including the new Car of Tomorrow.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-At every show WCW had in Canada from August 2000 to there demise. Somewhere during the show there was always a "US Sucks" chant.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sadly it's been like the funniest thing all season.


No, the slave joke at the beginning of the episode was funnier


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Will, go with the Mania one. It looks really nice


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> No, the slave joke at the beginning of the episode was funnier


That's racist.

Sweet, thanks will.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> No, the slave joke at the beginning of the episode was funnier


Well of course you'll find the enslavement of Africans comical


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Well of course you'll find the enslavement of Africans comeical


:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I liked when stewie kicked Brian's ass better then the chicken fight.


where's my money man?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Shit when Stewie kicked Brian's ass I was laughing hysterically.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Well of course you'll find the enslavement of Africans comical


Always


And the one with Orphans was funnier too.


----------



## 10mikebibby10 (Jan 15, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I liked when stewie kicked Brian's ass better then the chicken fight.
> 
> 
> where's my money man?


Especially when he shot him in the kneecap.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't help that I'm custom made.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Always
> 
> 
> And the one with Orphans was funnier too.


That orphan kid wasn't laughing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That orphan kid wasn't laughing.


His suffering made me laugh, tbh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Orphan's exist solely to be laughed at... :side:

Truth: Doubt I'm going to the movies tonight, but I should go get some dinner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> His suffering made me laugh, tbh


I laughed as well.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

THAT ORPHAN SEGMENT FROM FAMILY GUY WAS FUCKING AMAZING!

Truth- The Danielson compilation is going to be 3, maybe 4 discs, and will be priced at $7. Who wants one?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

The promo before Danielson/Shelley is almost as good as the actual match. Threatening to hit an 8 year old girl = ratings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> THAT ORPHAN SEGMENT FROM FAMILY GUY WAS FUCKING AMAZING!
> 
> Truth- The Danielson compilation is going to be 3, maybe 4 discs, and will be priced at $7. Who wants one?


7 a disc?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> THAT ORPHAN SEGMENT FROM FAMILY GUY WAS FUCKING AMAZING!
> 
> Truth- The Danielson compilation is going to be 3, maybe 4 discs, and will be priced at $7. Who wants one?


I will


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I'll take one.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 7 a disc?


No, $7 in total. I got the discs mad cheap from a sale at Best Buy, so I can sell them out cheap as well because of that.

Okay, so Cali, AMP, and P1. I gotta make a list of who wants'em so I can make enough copies and get the packages I send them in.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like the Eddie Kingston comp. as well :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> No, $7 in total. I got the discs mad cheap from a sale at Best Buy, so I can sell them out cheap as well because of that.
> 
> Okay, so Cali, AMP, and P1. I gotta make a list of who wants'em so I can make enough copies and get the packages I send them in.


I didn't say I wanted one, I was asking the price :side:

PEEP4LIFE RESPONDED TO THE RANT!!!!!!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd like the Eddie Kingston comp. as well :side:


Don't tell me you still haven't gotten it. I re-sent a copy 1.5 weeks ago, not last Tuesday but the Tuesday before that.

If you didn't get it, I'm gonna go ape-shit, then cry, then get pissed, then cry some more, then go postal on the postal service.

Of course you'll be getting the Danielson compilation free of charge, and I'll send ANOTHER Kingston comp in the package as well.


> I didn't say I wanted one, I was asking the price


True...do you still want one or what?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4077166-post17.html


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Don't tell me you still haven't gotten it. I re-sent a copy 1.5 weeks ago, not last Tuesday but the Tuesday before that.
> 
> If you didn't get it, I'm gonna go ape-shit, then cry, then get pissed, then cry some more, then go postal on the postal service.
> 
> ...


Nah, haven't got it yet. Hopefully it'll come in tomorrow.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah, I want it Lax.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, if you don't get it by the end of the week, I think I have a legit reason to light my nearest post office on fire.

EDIT- Mkay AMP.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, if you don't get it by the end of the week, I think I have a legit reason to light my nearest post office on fire.
> 
> EDIT- Mkay AMP.


That's a federal crime.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax I'll take one and the Kingston one too


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'll take dvd set for 7 bucks.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> That's a federal crime.


So's being a bunch of fucktards that can't get me my mail, or send out my packages.


> Spartanlax I'll take one and the Kingston one too


Mkay. WCW, you want one too, right?

By the way, depending on when Platt uploads it, I might throw on Danielson/Kamala just for the fuck of it.

EDIT- Okay Nas.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't help that I look good, smell good, and can dance all night long!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> By the way, depending on when Platt uploads it, I might throw on Danielson/Kamala just for the fuck of it.


I heard about that match:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Have any of the new Family Guy episodes been good? I haven't watched it since Season 4


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Brye, the one from tonight was pretty good. The orphan joke was amazing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Brye, the one from tonight was pretty good. The orphan joke was amazing.


Don't forget about Peter/Chicken III


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Clash Of The Champions VIII

Terry Funk and Muta working together = awesome


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Brye, the one from tonight was pretty good. The orphan joke was amazing.


Cool, I'll probably check it out when its on Adult Swim or something. The first 3 Seasons of Family Guy were the best IMO


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Peter needs to give the Chicken a Ganso Bomb.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Family Guy was on? Ah well, the ones from this season have been mediocre so I've pretty much gave up on watching 'em on Sundays


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Peter needs to give the Chicken a Ganso Bomb.


Then follow it up with a BURNING HAMMER~!!!!!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the Ganso would be enough, it's a chicken not Mitsuharu Misawa.

Going for Dinner bbl.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Nah, it's gonna be one big swerve and The Finger Poke of Doom is gonna kill the chicken


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's Chickensawa. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

theres some lash Of The Champions matches that sound real good but I don't know where to download them. I want to watch funk vs flair and flair vs steamboat.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I also want hennig vs bockwincle and hennig vs lawler for the awa title but I also can't find them .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> theres some lash Of The Champions matches that sound real good but I don't know where to download them. I want to watch funk vs flair and flair vs steamboat.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-m...atch-ricky-dragon-steamboat-vs-ric-flair.html


There's Flair/Steamboat.


You should get the Flair DVD. They're both on there.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Teddy Long was worse in 1989 than he is now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Teddy Long was worse in 1989 than he is now.


I don't believe that is possible.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted some gifs in VIP


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't believe that is possible.


Watch some old NWA shows:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watch some old NWA show:lmao


Wasn't he just a ref at that time?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Wasn't he just a ref at that time?


Nah, he managed a bunch of different people.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: video of 7'9 sun ming ming playing basketball 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yul1KRoJWzk&mode=related&search=


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sup pimps and pedos...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah, he managed a bunch of different people.


Ah, that explains it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Ah, that explains it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone familiar with last.fm radio?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Anyone familiar with last.fm radio?


Yeah.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - No one said 'Hi'.

Screw you all. :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi..................STFU!


EGame said:


> Yeah.


How do you "scrobble":$ I wanna get my songs from iTunes in this...

Don't tell me I have to fully play everysong


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Hi.


Rachelle Leah is not in your avatar, I don't approve.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Anyone familiar with last.fm radio?


Yeah, you have to be cool to use it though.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

going to watch my mania dvd's I bought off ebay.


mania 8 flair vs the macho man.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Great match



Derek said:


> :lmao


That's Undertaker on the right.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Hi..................STFU!
> 
> How do you "scrobble":$ I wanna get my songs from iTunes in this...
> 
> Don't tell me I have to fully play everysong


Did you download the software for it?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No that's "Mean" Mark Callous


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Rachelle Leah is not in your avatar, I don't approve.


I should just get a banner/avy combo of her.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I just registered so I must be cool.:flip


EGame said:


> Did you download the software for it?


Yup.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

O Hay, Headliner and Diesel.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I should just get a banner/avy combo of her.


Ratings.

You have pretty much the best UFC fighters (except Couture), might as well get the hottest ring girl. And get Dana White as well. That fucker = ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Norman The Lunatic = ratings


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Ric Flair needs to buy UFC from Dana White


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Norman The Lunatic = ratings


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I just registered so I must be cool.:flip
> 
> Yup.


Make sure you have the Itunes plugin installed for it. Then when you listen to music i should automatically scrobble. You don't have to listen to the entire song, depending on the length it could take a minute of listening to it to scrobble. It's like that for most songs that are 3-4 minutes. You can check it by cheking on the Last.FM software program while playing a track, and it will tell you how long until the track scrobbles.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

EGame said:


> Make sure you have the Itunes plugin installed for it. Then when you listen to music i should automatically scrobble. You don't have to listen to the entire song, depending on the length it could take a minute of listening to it to scrobble. It's like that for most songs that are 3-4 minutes. You can check it by cheking on the Last.FM software program while playing a track, and it will tell you how long until the track scrobbles.


ok thx:sad:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hate it when I post in the wrong section. *


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Going to work on the first show for my MMA Sim League.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

and flair never did show that pic of miss liz.


what's up with the title match not being the main event and hogan vs sid was.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I hate it when I post in the wrong section. *


Yeah, WTF does air conditioning have to do with my rant? I was like......she's high.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I hate it when I post in the wrong section. *


Lies, you want everyone to know your here!

Except maybe Jeff :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I hate it when I post in the wrong section. *


me too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Going to work on the first show for my MMA Sim League.


If Chuck Liddell loses, your sim is rigged.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They have Mario 64 working almost flawlessly on the PSP now. Sweet.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Lies, you want everyone to know your here!
> 
> Except maybe Jeff :side:


Dude, Jeff knows where she is at all times. She posts, he posts. Need an example, I just proved it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dude, Jeff knows where she is at all times. She posts, he posts. Need an example, I just proved it.


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey I have no control over the simulator. I agree though that Liddell should win.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't like Gordon Solie


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Hey I have no control over the simulator. I agree though that Liddell should win.


Know this, if Liddell loses, your sim probably contains a virus.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dude, Jeff knows where she is at all times. She posts, he posts. Need an example, I just proved it.


Oh I know AMP, I know.. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Having no control over wrestling sim leagues makes no sense. Shouldn't wrestling be planned?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Having no control over wrestling sim leagues makes no sense. Shouldn't wrestling be planned?


Why do you care


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why do you care


Who said I did?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Having no control over wrestling sim leagues makes no sense. Shouldn't wrestling be planned?


Then it's a BTB. And people who run wrestling sim leagues are just too lazy to actually put thought into a real BTB.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

What does scrobble mean Headliner?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Who said I did?


Michael Buffer


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, WTF does air conditioning have to do with my rant? I was like......she's high.


*If my out of section comment made any sense what-so-ever I would have just kept it there and acted like I meant to do that.. but wow that was odd sounding in that thread 


Hey Jeff, how's the playoffs going?


*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow, Last.fm sucks. Mainly becuase you can't put music into your profile without listening to it.

Oh, Cowie I guess it means to put music from your media player into your profile on Last.fm.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Michael Buffer


K I do then.


True AMP, BTBs are for real men.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Wrestling sim leagues 4 lyfe.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Cheers Headliner


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I think Cali's banner is going to give someone a seizure

Truth: I think Lady Croft's posting is going to give JDL another seizure.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

SMA was demodded??? How come??

Damn I've been sleeping under a rock lately I know nothing about anything.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


George Bush doesn't care about black people.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *If my out of section comment made any sense what-so-ever I would have just kept it there and acted like I meant to do that.. but wow that was odd sounding in that thread
> 
> 
> Hey Jeff, how's the playoffs going?
> ...


I thought you were somehow trying to make a bullshit joke but I had no clue how it was going to work. If you could have made it work though, major props.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Does he even know the full story or is he talking out of his ass? Either way I hope it leads to him being banned.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*hehe I edited my post in that rant.. McQueen will like it *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If SMA would of kept his mouth shut...........

Anyway, I think I might take Last.FM off now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *hehe I edited my post in that rant.. McQueen will like it *


I always knew I was a trendsetter!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Who is SMA? Any kin to JKA?*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I have no clue what Last.FM does.

Does it just play music?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

who's sma?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> If SMA would of kept his mouth shut...........


Or actually did anything in that section, I didn't even know he was a GFX mod


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - SMA = -Beavis


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL We all know how much you loved them Holt.

-Beavis is SMA.

And Last.fm is like a radio thing. Like launch(yahoo)....somewhat.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Or actually did anything in that section, I didn't even know he was a GFX mod


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *If my out of section comment made any sense what-so-ever I would have just kept it there and acted like I meant to do that.. but wow that was odd sounding in that thread
> 
> 
> Hey Jeff, how's the playoffs going?
> ...


good. spurs beat suns. and pistons beat bulls. nash'es nose :no: not good. did you see it?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

why would anyone want to change there name from -Beavis?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I put your nickname over in the rant, McQueen.  Then I closed the thread


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LOL We all know how much you loved them Holt.
> 
> -Beavis is SMA.
> 
> And Last.fm is like a radio thing. Like launch(yahoo)....somewhat.


Launch is better. Urge is shit unless you pay


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Now watching piper vs bret hart ic title match from mania 8.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I put your nickname over in the rant, McQueen.  Then I closed the thread


I saw that, I think it's time I need a new usertitle.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Whatever happened to ummm, just listening to iTunes? Put it on Party Shuffle if you want a radio station.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> good. spurs beat suns. and pistons beat bulls. nash'es nose :no: not good. did you see it?



*Naw, I missed it Jeff..what happen? He block someone's elbow with his nose?*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Flair/Sting vs. Great Muta/Dick Slater


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - SMA = -Beavis


Oh him all ready? wow what happend?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

AMP I thought you only had mod powers in the TNA section.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^All mods can close any thread they create. Thats what Slick said.


Alabaster Holt said:


> Launch is better. Urge is shit unless you pay


Ya I took Urge off my computer quickly.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Whatever happened to ummm, just listening to iTunes? Put it on Party Shuffle if you want a radio station.


That's too basic.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> AMP I thought you only had mod powers in the TNA section.


Pshhh, I have powers everywhere. I'm a super mod but my bar hasn't come in yet, it's on back order :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I have 453 songs on my IPod 

Still need to try to learn how to put video's on it. *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Naw, I missed it Jeff..what happen? He block someone's elbow with his nose?*


lol no. Parker, and nash got contact, and nash nost bleed. and suns lost. 

so sabrina how is you're weekend?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't listen to much music, just don't think today's music is any good

Oh and Rap is the worse thing to happen to the black community since Jim Crow


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

They spent all of the money on those damn Teddy Bears :no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I still have to get an iPod. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I have 453 songs on my IPod
> 
> Still need to try to learn how to put video's on it. *


Convert downloaded videos to mpeg4 using software found on google.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

PSP > IPod


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> so sabrina how is you're weekend?


As if you haven't asked a 1000x already today alone, what do you need play by play.

-have to live up to my new gimmick, gonna need a new avatar too-


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> PSP > IPod


:agree:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

McQueen you could just use Keith Jardine banner/avatar set


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> As if you haven't asked a 1000x already today alone, what do you need play by play.
> 
> -have to live up to my new gimmick, gonna need a new avatar too-


FUCKING RATINGS! (the user title)

:lmao I'm gonna start giving a play by play of my day.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I never liked listening to music on my psp.


I have 1774 songs and 60 videos on my ipod.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Just ate a Phillie Cheesesteak Hot Pocket.

It left a lot to be desired... :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If you live in Canada, you can trade in 6 games valued at 8 dollars or more at EB Games and get a free Nintendo DS.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> McQueen you could just use Keith Jardine banner/avatar set


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

The Dean Of Mean.

Me like. I've heard it before though, on a certain program. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mac use to be a big rep whore.:lmao

Hold up. Will try to provide link(s)


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


>


I have to see that full fight, want to know how bad you have to beat a guy to make him cry like that


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> If you live in Canada, you can trade in 6 games valued at 8 dollars or more at EB Games and get a free Nintendo DS.


Think SNES games are valued at more than $8 a piece right now? :side:

Because besides that, I only have a PS2, and don't really want to trade in 6 games since I like 'em all. Though, that is a good deal.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> The Dean Of Mean.
> 
> Me like. I've heard it before though, on a certain program. :side:


Change your user title to "Buttercup"


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Referee Charles Robinson as "Little Naitch" = Ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Think SNES games are valued at more than $8 a piece right now? :side:
> 
> Because besides that, I only have a PS2, and don't really want to trade in 6 games since I like 'em all. Though, that is a good deal.


I'd do it if I was Canadian.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Chris Leben has cried over losing as well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I have to see that full fight, want to know how bad you have to beat a guy to make him cry like that


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmhpmAERB-A


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd do it if I was Canadian.


I'd also do it if the SNES games are to be since they really have no use to me whatsoever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Chris Leben has cried over losing as well.


Yeah but Chris Leben sucks and no one likes him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> I'd also do it if the SNES games are to be since they really have no use to me whatsoever.


You won't get 8 bucks for SNES games.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

WCW said:


> You won't get 8 bucks for SNES games.


No matter how rare?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah but Chris Leben sucks and no one likes him.


I popped when he got his ass beat in like 12 seconds :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought I was the only one that despised Leben.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Has Sting ever been a heel?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I popped when he got his ass beat in like 12 seconds :lmao


Fight lasted at least 3 minutes :side:

He did take a beating before McCarthy stopped it though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Has Sting ever been a heel?


He may have been in WCW's dying days but I don't remember.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching HBK vs tito santana from mania 8. Oh god sherri singing HBK's theme.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> I thought I was the only one that despised Leben.


Nah, he sucks. I laughed when Jason MacDonald choked him the fuck out and laughed even more when Silva HUMBLED! him.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Anderson Silva beat him in 48 seconds (I think and I loved it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He may have been in WCW's dying days but I don't remember.


I don't think so.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Change your user title to "Buttercup"


That would = Rating "Buttercup" Johnny D.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Convert downloaded videos to mpeg4 using software found on google.


*I don't have any downloaded videos.. but I have some video's on DVD which I'd like to download but I don't know how to do that.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya Sting was a heel around late 99. When he lost to Bret Hart in the World Title toury semi-final match. It was so weird seeing Sting as a heel. I didn't like it. Hart/Sting should of been a battle of babyfaces.


Damn Mac you was a rep whore!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-m...ro-vs-edge-vs-kurt-angle-vs-chris-benoit.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-m...nkind-v-ken-shamrock-3threat-cage-ddmrko.html

Look at how many times he replies to this thread:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppvs/268322-royal-rumble-2001-ddmrko.html
Did you ever get your rep from that guy? :lmao Still <3 ya mac. No **** of course.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just had the following conversation with a youtube shooter who hates the WWE and claims TNA does their talking "in the ring" like ECW did.

Me-"I'm pretty sure that what I saw in the ring last time I watched TNA was crap and revisionist history has been incredibly kind to ECW as well."

Him-"Well I have been taping the Hockey for my sister who is over seas teaching English (yes she spell better then I)> However I am pretty siure the in-ring work is better then anything Cena or Batista are putting out in the main events."

Me-"You must not of caught the hour long classic that Cena and HBK put on."

Him-"No I didn't, I haven't watched WWE since Eddies death. If Cena had a good match with HBK then HBK carried him. I may not like Shawn Micheals much, but I respect his skill."

Me-"Wow, I suggest you watch some more recent stuff because John Cena has improved exponentially since then. And yes, Cena and HBK had an hour long match on Raw and it was awesome. Track it down and watch it."

Him-"Never going to happen. I'd rather give up being a wrestling fan all together then ever suport McMahon's product in any way shape or form."

:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya Sting was a heel around late 99. When he lost to Bret Hart in the World Title toury semi-final match. It was so weird seeing Sting as a heel. I didn't like it. Hart/Sting should of been a battle of babyfaces.
> 
> 
> Damn Mac you was a rep whore!
> ...


:flip:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Terry Funk tying a plastic bag around Flair's head = ratings:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Stubborn TNA marks aren't man enough for the "Buttercup" moniker, there too rediculous.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I don't have any downloaded videos.. but I have some video's on DVD which I'd like to download but I don't know how to do that.*


So you pretty much want to put the DVD movie on your iPod or you just want to download movies? Me confused.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:[email protected] Max editing all those posts


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Stubborn TNA marks aren't man enough for the "Buttercup" moniker, there too rediculous.


TubsOfFun?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao:lmao:[email protected] Max editing all those posts


I was looking back through them.  Stalker K looking at my profile.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^M..........a...........y...........b..........e

Mac edit the posts..............:lmao :lmao :lmao 


> Him-"Never going to happen. I'd rather give up being a wrestling fan all together then ever suport McMahon's product in any way shape or form."


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just had the following conversation with a youtube shooter who hates the WWE and claims TNA does their talking "in the ring" like ECW did.
> 
> Me-"I'm pretty sure that what I saw in the ring last time I watched TNA was crap and revisionist history has been incredibly kind to ECW as well."
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Vince McMahon is the devil and all he wants to do is kill pro wrestling.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I was looking back through them.  Stalker K looking at my profile.


Serious business~!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TubsOfFun?


Yeah definately, TNA-Raven-TNA too, actually that guys just an ass.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^^^M..........a...........y...........b..........e


I would've went invisible but wouldn't have made a difference. Nosy mofo. :sad:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I now really really need a gif of Hashimoto DDTing Tenryu off the top turnbuckle at the '98 G-1 Climax


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Too many HBK dick riders on the board now. Sick of people saying he's the greatest off all time when The Nature Boy Ric Flair is clearly superior.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I would've went invisible but wouldn't have made a difference. Nosy mofo. :sad:


:agree: 

How do you know I wasn't just searching looking for some old media and happened to see your threads?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Too many HBK dick riders on the board now. Sick of people saying he's the greatest off all time when The Nature Boy Ric Flair is clearly superior.


It's sad.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yeah definately, TNA-Raven-TNA too, actually that guys just an ass.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4068193-post28.html

He's so awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Too many HBK dick riders on the board now. Sick of people saying he's the greatest off all time when The Nature Boy Ric Flair is clearly superior.


I actually agree with you on this one Cali, it's really sad Flair has less votes than most people on that poll.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Too many HBK* dick riders *on the board now. Sick of people saying he's the greatest off all time when The Nature Boy Ric Flair is clearly superior.


Haven't heard that in a while.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New episode of to Catch A Predator: The lost tapes is on~!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just posted the first results for my MMA Sim League.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HBK is awesome though. He's rising on my list of best wrestlers.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to bake a chessecake :yum: I want to make a carrot cake I found a recipe online. 

Putting videos onto a ipod is very easy I have 60 mostly porn :$


also putting a dvd onto a computer is easy.


be right back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMax said:


> Haven't heard that in a while.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...performer-all-time-hbk-angle-bret-hart-5.html

^Evidence. Read the page


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Just posted the first results for my MMA Sim League.


Good, I won 

Your sim would seriously have a virus if Liddell loses to Ortiz.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Watching a Rick Steiner and Mean Gene interview. It just got interrupted by Chucky from Child's Play telling Rick that if he messes with Scott Steiner, he's messing with him. :lmao :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> HBK is awesome though. He's rising on my list of best wrestlers.


Flair and Austin are better


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...performer-all-time-hbk-angle-bret-hart-5.html
> 
> ^Evidence. Read the page


Max? :cuss: 
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4067596-post45.html
That hurts.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So you pretty much want to put the DVD movie on your iPod or you just want to download movies? Me confused.


*Get on yahoo and I'll explain it*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...performer-all-time-hbk-angle-bret-hart-5.html
> 
> ^Evidence. Read the page


I think Ric Flair himself needs to prove why he's the greatest of all time.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am glad Liddell won because viruses are bad


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Get on yahoo and I'll explain it*


I've been on for hours :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Max? :cuss:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4067596-post45.html
> That hurts.


He should be banned


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think Ric Flair himself needs to prove why he's the greatest of all time.


:hb :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ric Flair is the greatest. Not Rick Martel, not the Road Warriors, not Ricky Steamboat, not the Road Warriors but the living legend, the world's champion!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

:lmao at WEL's sig. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Ric Flair is the greatest. Not Rick Martel, not the Road Warriors, not Ricky Steamboat, not the Road Warriors but the living legend, the world's champion!


Gimmick poster..... although I agree 

I've been hearing so much about how Rick Martel was good back in the day lately I need to find some of his older stuff, I only remember him from "Strike Force" and as "The Model", although the Blindfold match he had with Jake the Snake was really good for being what it could have been.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WM 7 > WM 19


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Have never see Wrestlemania's 3,4,5,7,9 and 10


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Gimmick poster..... although I agree
> 
> I've been hearing so much about how Rick Martel was good back in the day lately I need to find some of his older stuff, I only remember him from "Strike Force" and as "The Model", although the Blindfold match he had with Jake the Snake was really good for being what it could have been.


If the best wrestler ever, the living legend, whooo! The Nature Boy Ric Flair puts him in the same sentence as himself then he must be good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Have never see Wrestlemania's 3,4,5,7,9 and *10*


You're dead to me.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :lmao at WEL's sig. :lmao


What's so funny?? It's a serious issue, we should all face it like human beings and get SMA his mod spot back, dammit!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Have never see Wrestlemania's 3,4,5,7,9 and 10


3 and 10 are really good, the rest are kinda meh. Although I think every WM is worth watching at least once.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I have no easy way of seeing old Mania's since I don't have the money to buy them.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

10 is the only wrestling show ever to have two legit ***** matches on it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HPQ said:


> What's so funny?? It's a serious issue, we should all face it like human beings and get SMA his mod spot back, dammit!!!


I will if he makes me a banner


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I will if he makes me a banner


Support the cause, and I'm sure he will if you ask him once he's back as mod.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I will if he makes me a banner


Seconded.

Besides, I don't really fuck with the staff like that since they got Nitemare and Pac. They'll dump my black ass right outta here. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> 10 is the only wrestling show ever to have two legit ***** matches on it.


An argument could be made for WM 19


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> 10 is the only wrestling show ever to have two legit ***** matches on it.


Wrong, Super J Cup 94


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> 10 is the only wrestling show ever to have two legit ***** matches on it.


I disagree.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> An argument could be made for WM 19


No ***** matches on the card. :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> An argument could be made for WM 19


No way. There aren't any ***** matches at WM 19, just a shitload of ****+ ones.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Besides, I don't really fuck with the staff like that since they got Nitemare and Pac. They'll dump my black ass right outta here. :sad:


Get your Child Support payments sent in this month?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Wrong, Super J Cup 94


Nah, while I don't think it's *****, I wouldn't call you crazy for saying Sasuke/Liger is but Benoit/Sasuke isn't.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> No way. There aren't any ***** matches at WM 19, just a shitload of ****+ ones.


I could argue Angle/Lesnar and Rock/Austin


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

Support the cause, follow my sig!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Get your Child Support payments sent in this month?


Ric Flair frowns on stereotypes. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nah, while I don't think it's *****, I wouldn't call you crazy for saying Sasuke/Liger is but Benoit/Sasuke isn't.


I'd have a harder time justifing Sasuke/Liger cause of the botched finish than Benoit/Sasuke, that match was excellent especially with all the Tiger Mask/Dynamite Kid series love it gives.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I could argue Angle/Lesnar and Rock/Austin


Not even close.



HPQ said:


> Support the cause, follow my sig!


Your sig is over the limits and I hope you are dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Ric Flair frowns on stereotypes. :side:


Banned


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I could argue Angle/Lesnar and Rock/Austin


But you overrate things.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Not even close.


Bret/Owen isn't *****


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I could argue Angle/Lesnar and Rock/Austin


I don't tihnk either are *****

Angle/Brock is like ****1/4-1/2 and Rock/Austin is like ****1/4-1/2 as well I'd say....Jericho/HBK is probably the same rating too.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

WCW said:


> Not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> Your sig is over the limits and I hope you are dealt with accordingly.


Screw you asshole!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Besides, I don't really fuck with the staff like that since they got Nitemare and Pac. They'll dump my black ass right outta here. :sad:


:lmao Holt, Cide, Bubba?

Pac? Pac-O-Maniac? I forgot about him. Forgot he got banned......forever.:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> But you overrate things.


What have I overrated


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'd have a harder time justifing Sasuke/Liger cause of the botched finish than Benoit/Sasuke, that match was excellent especially with all the Tiger Mask/Dynamite Kid series love it gives.


Alright, I'll give you JCup because it can be argued just like WM X. Of course everyone isn't going to agree on them but those are the only two that have two matches that can both be argued to be *****.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WM X is the only show I can think of at the moment that has two definite ***** matches on it.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao Holt, Cide, Bubba?


Those ************** won't stick up for me. :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Bret/Owen isn't *****


Not in your opinion but it can certainly be argued that way.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What have I overrated


Everything that I ever saw in your sig that you rated.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Alright, I'll give you JCup because it can be argued just like WM X. Of course everyone isn't going to agree on them but those are the only two that have two matches that can both be argued to be *****.


All right fair enough then


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Everything that I ever saw in your sig that you rated.


Didn't you think Mark vs. Jay Briscoe was five stars?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Everything that I ever saw in your sig that you rated.


Like what? Flair/Steamboat?


Didn't you give the HBK/HHH HIAC ***** son?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Like what? Flair/Steamboat?
> 
> 
> *Didn't you give the HBK/HHH HIAC ***** son?*


 :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Those ************** won't stick up for me. :sad:


Well, of course Holt won't. That nig only out for himself.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> Didn't you think Mark vs. Jay Briscoe was five stars?


Depends which your speaking of. There first match was one of the best matches I have ever seen.




Caligula said:


> Like what? Flair/Steamboat?
> 
> 
> Didn't you give the HBK/HHH HIAC ***** son?


I never saw Flair/Steamboat in your sig. I mostly saw matches from 2002/2003.

Yeah I rated it that. With everything surrounding the match and then the match itself. If you can call Homicide/Dragon from Final Battle than you can also call their Hell in a Cell ***** stars.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, Cide/Dragon isn't ***** either


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Buying the sixth season of 'Trailer Park Boys', this Tuesday.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I can't think of an indy match off the top of my head not involving Brian Danielson that is *****.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What was so great about the HBK/HHH HIAC? Was it the horrible pacing? The fact that it was way too long? or how the feud was worn out by then?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I can't think of an indy match off the top of my head not involving Brian Danielson that is *****.


Joe vs Punk II, Joe vs Kobashi and Do Fixer vs Generation


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, Cide/Dragon isn't ***** either


With everything surrounding the match and the match itself it can be called ***** stars.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I can't think of an indy match off the top of my head not involving Brian Danielson that is *****.


Joe/Punk II


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Joe vs Punk II, Joe vs Kobashi and Do Fixer vs Generation


I wouldn't call any of those five stars.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I wouldn't call any of those five stars.


Your opinion is terrible tonight.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What was so great about the HBK/HHH HIAC? Was it the horrible pacing? The fact that it was way too long? or how the feud was worn out by then?


Also take into account that it was my favorite feud off all-time. The match itself was brutal as hell and was a great ending to their feud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There's no way HBK/HHH in HIAC is 5 stars. *NO WAY*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I wouldn't call any of those five stars.


I'm on the fence about Do Fixer/Blood Generation even though that is an awesome sprint, but I think the two Joe vs. matches are legit *****, but that's me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Your opinion is terrible tonight.


Joe/Punk 2 had a shitty ending, Joe/Kobashi was all crowd reaction and didn't have nearly enough substance, and Do Fixer/Blood Gen was spot fest.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Joe/Punk 2 had a shitty ending, Joe/Kobashi was all crowd reaction and didn't have nearly enough substance, and Do Fixer/Blood Gen was spot fest.


I agree with Do/Blood but the rest are *****


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate the Fabulous Freebirds so much.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I agree with Do/Blood but the rest are *****


Maybe watching so much Ric Flair makes every thing else suck in comparison.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> There's no way HBK/HHH in HIAC is 5 stars. *NO WAY*


Then rate it yourself.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Then rate it yourself.


*3/4


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Then rate it yourself.


***1/4-1/2


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Maybe watching so much Ric Flair makes every thing else suck in comparison.


Flair/Steamboat 2/3 falls is ****1/4


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hmmm... I remember a classic.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Flair/Steamboat 2/3 falls is ****1/4


Are you fucking crazy?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Joe/Punk 2 had a shitty ending, Joe/Kobashi was all crowd reaction and didn't have nearly enough substance, and Do Fixer/Blood Gen was spot fest.


Joe/Punk I had no problem with the finish as Joe was booked as the unstoppable champ yet Punk was able to formulate a strategy to go toe to toe with Joe, it also segued into a nicely booked 3rd match between the two that was also very good.

Joe/Kobashi was an awesome Japanese style match and it was also awesome that Joe has to change his strategy and start working Kawada & Misawa spots (the two guys who have have the best success against Kobashi) to try to beat him and wear him down, I'll let this one go because the "King's Road" style is an aquirred taste.

Do Fixer/Blood Generation while was a match built around spots had an excellent quick pace and and proply built up so the spots kept getting progressively better and better.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Joe/Kobashi is my all-time favorite match.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Did the Debate League die already?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Are you fucking crazy?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm a judge and I don't even know if anyone started their debate.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Scott Hall as Diamond Studd = ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Joe/Punk I had no problem with the finish as Joe was booked as the unstoppable champ yet Punk was able to formulate a strategy to go toe to toe with Joe, it also segued into a nicely booked 3rd match between the two that was also very good.
> 
> Joe/Kobashi was an awesome Japanese style match and it was also awesome that Joe has to change his strategy and start working Kawada & Misawa spots (the two guys who have have the best success against Kobashi) to try to beat him and wear him down, I'll let this one go because the "King's Road" style is an aquirred taste.
> 
> Do Fixer/Blood Generation while was a match built around spots had an excellent quick pace and and proply built up so the spots kept getting progressively better and better.


The three matches you described still don't sound like five star matches . 

Besides Joe/Punk, if it had any kind of finish I would give it the full *****.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


That match is the best match of all time and if you think it's ****1/4 then I will never be able to take your opinion seriously again.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Spotfests bother me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^Better than boring Lance Storm matches


Killa CaLi said:


> Scott Hall as Diamond Studd = ratings


I remember that. He didn't stay in WCW too long back then.:sad:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> The three matches you described still don't sound like five star matches .
> 
> Besides Joe/Punk, if it had any kind of finish I would give it the full *****.


I thought the drama at the end of the Joe/Punk match with them both on the turnbuckle fighting for leverage to hit either the Pepsi Plunge or the Super Muscle Buster as the time ran out was a good finish and excellent booking.

You don't have to agree with me I don't mind you having your own opinion, I'm not Pyro


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That match is the best match of all time and if you think it's ****1/4 then I will never be able to take your opinion seriously again.


I'm joking:lmao


Ain't the best match of all time though.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

AMP killed rants


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^^Better than boring Lance Storm matches


Lance Storm might be uncharismatic, but his matches are not boring.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I thought the drama at the end of the Joe/Punk match with them both on the turnbuckle fighting for leverage to hit either the Pepsi Plunge or the Super Muscle Buster as the time ran out was a good finish and excellent booking.
> 
> You don't have to agree with me I don't mind you having your own opinion, I'm not Pyro


To me, time limit draws are just easy ways out of not creating finishes to matches/trying to book both guys as being strong and they are one of my peeves about ROH. Punk winning the belt in his hometown would have put that match over the top and would have provided a much more memorable moment then a third match that isn't nearly as remembered.



Killa CaLi said:


> I'm joking:lmao
> 
> 
> Ain't the best match of all time though.


What is?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya AMP! Rants killa!!!!


Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Lance Storm might be uncharismatic, but his matches are not boring.


Stone Cold said he was boring. Therefore he is.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya AMP! Rants killa!!!!
> 
> Stone Cold said he was boring. Therefore he is.


Stone Cold is stale as it is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



WCW said:


> What is?


Austin/Bret WM 13
Flair/Steamboat Wrestlewar
Flair/Funk Clash XI

imeo


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Random fun:

The following people need to report to my bedroom for 'punishment':

Cowie.































Headliner. Uh oh.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ I feel left out dude 



Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Lance Storm might be uncharismatic, but his matches are not boring.


I agree, i'm actually a rather big fan of Storm, a lot of fans underestimate his in ring abilities because he wasn't a master on the mic.

His columns on his website are excellent as well.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ^:hb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All three?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> ^^^ I feel left out dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storm/Danielson from last year was a **** match anyways. Plus... Storm wasn't even that bad on the mic, but just didn't show much emotion.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> All three?


Yes, I like all 3 more and think they're better.


The 2/3 Falls match didn't have a clean finish


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

A wise man once said "If I could be serious for a moment"...brilliant. :agree:

Ok..McQueen..you can watch.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yes, I like all 3 moreand think they're better.
> 
> 
> The 2/3 Falls match didn't have a clean finish


Depends on your definition of "clean".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NixxiCoxisHot, keep your sexy fetishes to yourself.:$


Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Stone Cold is stale as it is.


Die.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

NCIH said:


> Random fun:
> 
> The following people need to report to my bedroom for 'punishment':
> 
> ...


You'll have to leave the room but. I don't like being watched 

Who's catchphrase was "if I can be serious for a minute" was it Chris Kenyon?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Depends on your definition of "clean".


A 3 count without a foot on the ropes.


Headliner said:


> Die.


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Storm/Danielson from last year was a **** match anyways. Plus... Storm wasn't even that bad on the mic, but just didn't show much emotion.


I liked that match as well, equal techically sound wrestlers and it comes down to experience vs conditioning. I didn't mean to say his mic skills were bad, but just like you said not emotional, but then again his seriousness is part of his act and they managed to squeeze some comedy out of it time to time.

I love the "Calgary...... Alberta, Canada" and "If I can be serious for a moment" lines, fair display of dry humor.

Awesome NCIH, what am I watching?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Die.


Busy. Stone Cold returning like he does is getting stale. I could live just fine with his past antics. 

All-time favorite angle was Stone Cold/HHH with Stone Cold's Rattlesnakes. Classic.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh...you're such a liar, K. Don't even deny that you don't want it....

Anyway...

NCIH Fun Fact: Last match watched - Cage Match - Owen Hart vs Bret Hart: Summerslam 94. ****1/4. It was a little too repeatitive with the close-finishing spots. I understand the psychology of the cage...but come on...there were 15 close-finishes to the match. How many times can a wreslter be brought back into the ring...before it gets stale?

Owen Hart should've won the WWE title, too.



> Awesome NCIH, what am I watching?


Me and Cowie wrestle. You can be 'sign guy'. Heeeeeyyyy!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I've got problem with spot matches. I like alot of action.. especially until my riddlin kicks in. *


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I liked that match as well, equal techically sound wrestlers and it comes down to experience vs conditioning. I didn't mean to say his mic skills were bad, but just like you said not emotional, but then again his seriousness is part of his act and they managed to squeeze some comedy out of it time to time.
> 
> I love the "Calgary...... Alberta, Canada" and "If I can be serious for a moment" lines, fair display of dry humor.


Lance Storm should come back to ROH.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He doesn't like to travel, and he's busy training people. I should go to his school 
He does have some indy bookings for a friend or something this summer though, he brought it up a few weeks ago.



NCIH said:


> Oh...you're such a liar, K. Don't even deny that you don't want it....
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> NCIH Fun Fact: Last match watched - Cage Match - Owen Hart vs Bret Hart: Summerslam 94. ****1/4. It was a little too repeatitive with the close-finishing spots. I understand the psychology of the cage...but come on...there were 15 close-finishes to the match. How many times can a wreslter be brought back into the ring...before it gets stale?


Stay away from Puro matches then, they live off false finishes.

I'm not surprised Sabrina


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> All-time favorite angle was Stone Cold/HHH with Stone Cold's Rattlesnakes. Classic.


What did you rate their match at NWO '01?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> A 3 count without a foot on the ropes.
> 
> 
> :lmao


It was a 1-2-3 pinfall with no interference and that didn't come into play until long after the match had ended.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the Clash Of The Champions XI post show


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It was a 1-2-3 pinfall with no interference and that didn't come into play until long after the match had ended.


orly

All of the matches I named are still better.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What did you rate their match at NWO '01?


*****.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> orly
> 
> All of the matches I named are still better.


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Is shit censored???

Obviously not.

Who's catchphrase was "if I can be serious for a moment"?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> *****.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I respectfully disagree.


y


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


What?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cowie...Lance Storm.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Who's catchphrase was "if I can be serious for a moment"?


Lance Storm


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Is shit censored???
> 
> Obviously not.
> 
> Who's catchphrase was "if I can be serious for a moment"?


Captain Charisma himself, Lance Storm.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh.......in theory said:


> Busy. Stone Cold returning like he does is getting stale. I could live just fine with his past antics.


But he's Stone Cold. Who is better than the person in your avatar btw.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Captain Charisma himself, Lance Storm.


Treat your fellow Canadians with respect "Dangerous D" or else I will call you "Buttercup" full time from now on


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> What?


It's ***3/4


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lance Storm that's it! I remembered guys no need to answer me 

Oh I'm a little slow on the uptake today


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> But he's Stone Cold. Who is better than the person in your avatar btw.


When Stone Cold could wrestle he was better than Trevor Murdoch. Now Murdoch is the best ******* in wrestling.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The following people were pwned by me: McQueen, Diesel, and Headliner.

Headliner....pulling up the rear! :no:

Anyway...the whole angle with Austin's snake biting HHH was GOLD! Probably one of my top storylines in WWE/F history...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Might watch the Flair/Funk I Quit match 4 times in a row


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Treat your fellow Canadians with respect "Dangerous D" or else I will call you "Buttercup" full time from now on


Haha. 

I mark for the dean of mean, McQueen. :$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's ***3/4


It's better than that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Haha.
> 
> I mark for the dean of mean, McQueen. :$


I mark for you too "Dangerous D"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> It's better than that.


Nah, Austin losing bumps it down a *1/4


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> When Stone Cold could wrestle he was better than Trevor Murdoch. Now Murdoch is the best ******* in wrestling.


.....................................


NCIH said:


> The following people were pwned by me: McQueen, Diesel, and Headliner.
> 
> Headliner....pulling up the rear! :no:
> 
> Anyway...the whole angle with Austin's snake biting HHH was GOLD! Probably one of my top storylines in WWE/F history...


:shocked: 

Wait, how me?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

truth - Cali is a hater.

Headliner, don't think I didn't see you mention that the catchphrase belonged to Lance Storm. You didn't edit that out quick enough....


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah, Austin losing bumps it down a *1/4


:no:

Sorry dude but that's TNA mark logic.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> truth - Cali is a hater.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm a little bored.

Cali broke the rants drought. *dances*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> :no:
> 
> Sorry dude but that's TNA mark logic.


I'm being completely serious too.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah, Austin losing bumps it down a *1/4


Haha... That may be true if the finish actually made Austin look weak.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I knew you would answer with that. 

I was just messin'.

***3/4 is a respectable assessment.

And headliner...maybe you didn't include that in your post..but it doesn't matter, I've stopped caring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> truth - Cali is a hater.
> 
> Headliner, don't think I didn't see you mention that the catchphrase belonged to Lance Storm. You didn't edit that out quick enough....


Ok you win..........................This time


Cowie said:


> I'm a little bored.


I'll entertain you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is it too early to vote for poster of the year?*


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner said:


> Ok you win..........................This time
> 
> I'll entertain you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*sings*

Come on then 

LMAO yes Sabrina. We're in the fifth month. What about first half of the year because we are nearly at the end of the first half.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I knew you would answer with that.
> 
> I was just messin'.
> *
> ***3/4 is a respectable assessment.*


Not really. Anything under ****3/4 is blasphemy

I give it *****


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Bored, so I repped everyone who's currently posting in this thread.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Now watching austin vs bret from mania 13.




truth just put the cheesecakes I made in the fridge one blueberry one cherry.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn Cheesecake sounds damn good right now :yum:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> *sings*
> 
> Come on then


Nah, I'm not worthy. CaL can though:sad:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ripped off, no comment from buttercup. I live for comments not points boy!

Swing about Headliner? OK then


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

How'd I get the 'Buttercup' term? :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Is it too early to vote for poster of the year?*


Most likely. That's one for sure I won't win or get any votes for but I can't believe I didn't win the file exchange one last year. while I did until rajah made it a official one and had another that I lost.  So I officially never won an award.






oh while


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Damn... food.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> *Now watching austin vs bret from mania 13.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Best match ever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> How'd I get the 'Buttercup' term? :lmao


Me, I said a real tough guy would call himself buttercup and for some reason I threw your name in there.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Random Cowie fact:

I once had a cow called Buttercup.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Me, I said a real tough guy would call himself buttercup and for some reason I threw your name in there.


Seems reasonable. :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Damn Cheesecake sounds damn good right now :yum:


I got the hunger for cheescake a few days ago so today i went to go buy some cream chesse and other things and made a couple. smells good :yum: I want to try and make a carrot cake next.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks McQueen I think I'll make a real burger tho.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Ripped off, no comment from buttercup. I live for comments not points boy!
> 
> Swing about Headliner? OK then


I'll make it up somehow:$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Random Cowie fact:
> 
> I once had a cow called Buttercup.


Random cowie fact >>> matt hardy facts. :agree: 






I love this wrestlemania set. i still havent gotten volume 1 from ebay as well as mania 21 and 22. I'm going to get 23 next month as well as the rumble set and the flair dvd.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Seems reasonable. :side:


Would you want to fight a guy dressed like a biker tough enough that he let people call him Buttercup? I think not.

No Prob, KIF


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner said:


> I'll make it up somehow:$


Shit in one hand, promise in the other....



I am gutted:sad:




Ta Frankie


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

NCIH Fun Fact > Random Cowie Fact > Matt Hardy Facts.

Don't steal my ideas that I rightfully steal from other people!

Btw, you having a cow...is hot. :yum:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha, love the gift John, thanks :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Is there any best of's of Chris Candido out there...


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I ate the cow  Much to my displeasure. I was 9 and had no choice in the matter.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Shit in one hand, promise in the other....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Promise > Shit


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm hungry now


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'll vote for ya Nasty Nas. Hehe I like that.. Nasty Nas *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cowie said:


> I ate the cow  Much to my displeasure. I was 9 and had no choice in the matter.


You're a monster.

*takes a bite out of his hamburger*

You sicken me.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

What category Lady Croft?


Mike, I ate my own cow. I have no problem eating other peoples cows but not my own. I like pork best anyways


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm voting Cal for everything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vote for what?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I might vote Slam for everything.

We are imaginary voting best posters.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'm voting Cal for everything.


Shit.

I only have 6 months, and 23 days to prove my legacy!

I cannot believe I didn't win any awards in 2005. That was my year.

I got robbed in the funniest member voting...damn that I Am Slam.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> What category Lady Croft?
> 
> 
> Mike, I ate my own cow. I have no problem eating other peoples cows but not my own. I like pork best anyways


:lmao



Diesel said:


> I'm voting Cal for everything.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I got 2nd place in the "Most Hated" category last year and I was only active for like 4 months:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh remember Aids Factory? I liked that guy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Shit.
> 
> I only have 6 months, and 23 days to prove my legacy!
> 
> ...


What legacy? Ya, after 05 you became a nobody....well, besides the MGU thing

Oh, and 07 will be my year bitches. I was tied for 6th best wrestling poster in 06


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cowie said:


> What category Lady Croft?


*I'll let him choose the category, Miss Cowie. My vote aint cheap though :evil: *


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW would get my vote. He bought this account. No way I would vote against him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Someone find me the thread with the awards for 2006. Please.



> What legacy?


IIIII Kkkknow.

That's why I have to prove it!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

MGU=No ratings



NCIH said:


> Truth - Someone find me the thread with the awards for 2006. Please.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Someone find me the thread with the awards for 2006. Please.


I think it got dumpstered


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

SPEAK UP DEREK


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

What are all of you talking about?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Damnit.

Alright. Somebody better have a damn good memory. Who won what!?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Breakdown would have won something 

Wait 06, maybe not. I dunno I can't recall even reading the thread let alone posting in it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Since it got dumpstered we can all lie about how many votes we got *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Alright. Somebody better have a damn good memory. Who won what!?


Best WWE poster - Chris Heel

Best Overall Member - Slick

Best Graphics - Shady

Funniest - SLaM

Most Hated - WEL


All I remember


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I won best wrestling poster

oh too slow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Here is the 06 awards:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/307578-wf-awards-results.html

LOL at "****"cide.

In 07, I will be in one of the categories for best wrestling poster, best overall member, and even......funniest member.

Ok, maybe I'm lying:$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

The thread was in rants... But I ain't searchin' for nothing.

This post was pointless.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Biggest Loss -
> 1 - Nitemare
> 2 - Search Function
> 3 - Xtreme_Stratus*
> 4 - just-Chelsey*


FUCK THAT BULLSHIT, MUTAHFUCKING A! NO WAY.....MY LEAVING >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Xtreme_Stratus LEAVING! FUCK THIS SHIT!

*Leaves WF*

My ego is shot. I...I have nothing left to live for...:sad:

O...and BIG ups to Headliner for finding that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> FUCK THAT BULLSHIT, MUTAHFUCKING A! NO WAY.....MY LEAVING >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Xtreme_Stratus LEAVING! FUCK THIS SHIT!
> 
> *Leaves WF*
> 
> ...


:lmao!!!!!!!!

No prob.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Millionaire.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> FUCK THAT BULLSHIT, MUTAHFUCKING A! NO WAY.....MY LEAVING >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Xtreme_Stratus LEAVING! FUCK THIS SHIT!


I agree. Xtreme_Stratus was gae


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Pretty sad she rated higher than NCIH


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I remember now I had gotten 0 votes.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Considering NCIH left the site before I joined... Nevermind you still deserved the voting.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

NastyNas said:


> I remember now I had gotten 0 votes.


Not necessarily. Raj didn't list all the votes I don't think. Besides I wouldn't trust his counting.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I remember now I had gotten 0 votes.


I'm pretty sure I didn't get any either.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Damn right.

This is high school all over again...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Damn right.
> 
> This is high school all over again...


Exactly like High School for me. A bunch of BS going on and I'm not paying attention to any of it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3287128-post7.html


Ratings


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I got so many votes.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Considering NCIH left the site before I joined... Nevermind you still deserved the voting.


I know, rit!

I left in mid-June. I cameback for a bit in August. WEF withdrawals, rit. I was here for like 2 weeks, and then left again.

Until January of this year.

Ya. I'm going to be at the forum for the entire 2007 year. I better get some votes...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> I know, rit!
> 
> I left in mid-June. I cameback for a bit in August. WEF withdrawals, rit. I was here for like 2 weeks, and then left again.
> 
> ...


I bet I get ranked higher than you in the "best wrestling poster" catagory.:flip


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I know, rit!
> 
> I left in mid-June. I cameback for a bit in August. WEF withdrawals, rit. I was here for like 2 weeks, and then left again.
> 
> ...


Never saw you in August, but I did join that June. Well that was a while ago anyways. I guess we never crossed paths.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Exactly like High School for me. A bunch of BS going on and I'm not paying attention to any of it.


I think if we knew each other in High School we would have hung out Derek, that sounds just like me :lmao

Truth: Might actually finally request a banner soon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the greatest match of all time.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Headliner...you probably will. You sum bitch.

Anyway..I'm going to finally post Buy or Sell: WWE Week 11.

You all should reply.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Good night folks.

Boy Meets World is more important than all of you at the moment.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

haha I mark for Topanga, later KIF


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I think if we knew each other in High School we would have hung out Derek, that sounds just like me :lmao
> 
> Truth: Might actually finally request a banner soon.


Probably. I was cool with almost everybody. Except Student Council. I got some hate letters (albeit they had to be polite when doing so) from them after I wrote an editorial in the school paper that criticized the assemblies they would put on.

I see you're going with a Hashimoto theme now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KIF wasn't important back then. And he still isn't.


NCIH said:


> Headliner...you probably will. You sum bitch.
> 
> Anyway..I'm going to finally post Buy or Sell: WWE Week 11.
> 
> You all should reply.




Ya, I shall reply.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Probably. I was cool with almost everybody. Except Student Council. I got some hate letters (albeit they had to be polite when doing so) from them after I wrote an editorial in the school paper that criticized the assemblies they would put on.
> 
> I see you're going with a Hashimoto theme now.


Yeah Hashimoto was awesome but I'm thinking of doing a "Three Musketeer's" of NJPW theme, that way I can get Hash, Mutoh and Chono in there 

Having a hard time deciding which Chono pic I want to use though


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did I miss anything?


A small debate on ***** matches and talks about cows and "buttercups".

How neccesary is it to offer points for a banner cause I hardly have any right now


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

No. AMP, you did not.

Except I killed Xtreme_Stratus. Or at least...I will.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Having a hard time deciding which Chono pic I want to use though


use this one:









:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> use this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

I AM CHON....um.....MUSHIKING TERRY!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

McQueen said:


> A small debate on ***** matches and talks about cows and "buttercups".
> 
> How neccesary is it to offer points for a banner cause I hardly have any right now


Not necessary but you look like a heel if you don't


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

truth - i switched up my username....to try to be original.

edit - Bullshit. That is not orange.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> A small debate on ***** matches and talks about cows and "buttercups".
> 
> How neccesary is it to offer points for a banner cause I hardly have any right now


Just offer some points, keep them until the weekend, bet on KENTA, and gain more points.

That or I'll spot you....maybe.....doubtful.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Not on firefox it's not.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-If you didnt enjoy the chicken fight on Family Guy it was most likely that you werent stoned because I was not and found it dumb and pointless but a buddy of mine was and found it fucking hilarious.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> truth - i switched up my username....to try to be original.
> 
> edit - Bullshit. That is not orange.


If blue is orange then it's orange.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-If you didnt enjoy the chicken fight on Family Guy it was most likely that you werent stoned because I was not and found it dumb and pointless but a buddy of mine was and found it fucking hilarious.


I think that about South Park. All of it. I used to smoke and thought South Park was hilarious. Now, I watch it and think WTF


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm brown and proud


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If blue is orange then it's orange.


Huh?

I wanted the Blue username, with the Orange glow. It doesn't look very good....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm brown and proud


Somebody should tell Jacker that he's nothing more than a stereotype at this point.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Just offer some points, keep them until the weekend, bet on KENTA, and gain more points.
> 
> That or I'll spot you....maybe.....doubtful.


I lost way too many points on the damn New Breed at wrestlemania and i've been rather low since. 

But voting on KENTA is a good idea lol

Thanks for the Donation Cowie


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Huh?
> 
> I wanted the Blue username, with the Orange glow. It doesn't look very good....


Oh, I can't see glow or any of that shit on firefox, just the color change.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I lost way too many points on the damn New Breed at wrestlemania and i've been rather low since.
> 
> But voting on KENTA is a good idea lol
> 
> Thanks for the Donation Cowie


Considering KENTA is facing Delirious, I think it's a safe bet. 

I would say bet on Daniels against Rhino but nothing in TNA is a safe bet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Somebody should tell Jacker that he's nothing more than a stereotype at this point.


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Did you get my donation McQueen?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Cowie said:


> I think that about South Park. All of it. I used to smoke and thought South Park was hilarious. Now, I watch it and think WTF


I just think that about the current season of SP. The rest is funny whether you are stoned or not, imo.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did you get my donation McQueen?


yeah :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> yeah :$


:lmao I wasn't sure if it would let me send that amount.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Somebody should tell Jacker that he's nothing more than a stereotype at this point.


LMAO!!!!

He's gonna restart the LWO. I'm telling you.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I need a new avatar.

Do I actually have to make a request for that???


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LMAO!!!!
> 
> He's gonna restart the LWO. I'm telling you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LMAO!!!!
> 
> He's gonna restart the LWO. I'm telling you.


Odelay!

I haven't personally come across the guy but I've seen his profile page and from that alone he seems rather steriotypical.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LMAO!!!!
> 
> He's gonna restart the LWO. I'm telling you.


If he does, I want to be El Dandy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^LMAO you have to prove your hispanic heritage to him. Some foreign pass or something.


NCIH said:


> Huh?
> 
> I wanted the Blue username, with the Orange glow. It doesn't look very good....


The orange shows up when you click your profile. It's like that for everyone. (Actual color showing up in profile) It needs to be fixed.

And ya, gotta make a request for an avatar.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just had a slice of blueberry cheesecake :yum:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LWO?

MGU could take them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ^^^LMAO you have to prove your hispanic heritage to him. Some foreign pass or something.


I'll just find some random picture of a hispanic guy off of Myspace and claim that it's me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm off to bed night all.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Aren't you pom Derek?

Night Frankie


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I want to be Hector Garza.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'll just find some random picture of a hispanic guy off of Myspace and claim that it's me.


God plan D'enrique :side:

Nite NastyNas


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> I'll just find some random picture of a hispanic guy off of Myspace and claim that it's me.


Good idea.


NCIH said:


> LWO?
> 
> MGU could take them.


I agree.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MGU?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

In response to your PM McQueen: Nah, don't worry about it, just points.

I'll make those back off the Impact thread this week.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Aren't you pom Derek?


What?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

McQueen said:


> MGU?


You're such a newbie.

HEadliner..you hit the nail on the head as far as the ECW title and its legacy. I was hoping that someone would catch onto that. There is no legacy.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Derek said:


> What?


English. Obviously not if you don't know what a pom is LOL


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cowie said:


> English. Obviously not if you don't know what a pom is LOL


I don't know either.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have been running short on points since Backlash as I bet about 5,000 on Taker. Glad it wasn't 35,000. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> You're such a newbie.
> 
> HEadliner..you hit the nail on the head as far as the ECW title and its legacy. I was hoping that someone would catch onto that. There is no legacy.


Thanks. I can't wait to see the people saying he ruined the legacy.

Oh ya McQueen, MGU was a bunch of Mexican posers except Otacon


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I don't know either.


Now whos the newb!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> English. Obviously not if you don't know what a pom is LOL


No, I've never heard that phrase. I'm American.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I also have no clue what a pom is.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Internet stables are da shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Internet stables are da shit.


Not the one(s) with a shitload of political influence.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Not the one(s) with a shitload of political influence.


*cough* UK clique *cough* *cough*


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Its what us Aussies call the call the English.

Supposedly it comes from cockney Pomegranate = Emigrate. Probably derogatory to start with but it's affectionate now.

What about Septic Tanks? Bet you can't get that one. And it is derogatory.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I've thought about bringing back the MGU. Minus Dean, and Chelsey.

But I haven't spoken(typed) to Cody since...um...last June, really.

Internet stables are the shit, is rit. Really. They are.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^Can't start it with Deaner anyway. I think he's banned for like........ever.

Ya. Make sure you use "clique" instead of "kliq". They are two different stables


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Not the one(s) with a shitload of political influence.


True.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Anybody know why I am online? Cause if you do, would you mind explaining it to me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Anybody know why I am online? Cause if you do, would you mind explaining it to me.


Because you apparently live in Oregon.

That sucks.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Night guys


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I bought Ric Flair's 3 disc DVD on Ebay earlier. And I just paid for it










I lost my other one :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching videos on YouTube


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I bought Ric Flair's 3 disc DVD on Ebay earlier. And I just paid for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW THE FUCK DO YOU LOSE THAT DVD?!?!?!?!

It should be put in a safe with a minimum of 3 locks and only you know the codes to each.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Because you apparently live in Oregon.
> 
> That sucks.


It did until a couple months ago when professional wrestling has been reinstated in quite a few cities. Afterall Oregon has created quite a few stars.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Later Cowie.


AMPLine4Life said:


> HOW THE FUCK DO YOU LOSE THAT DVD?!?!?!?!
> 
> It should be put in a safe with a minimum of 3 locks and only you know the codes to each.


:lmao True.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HOW THE FUCK DO YOU LOSE THAT DVD?!?!?!?!
> 
> It should be put in a safe with a minimum of 3 locks and only you know the codes to each.


 :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mooninites = Ratings


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I miss my hot girl banners!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I miss my hot girl banners!!!!


You want a membership? :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - i'm off. bye-bi.



> You want a membership?


Meh.

I was more or less, reminiscing. I found some of the girls that I used to have in my sig....good times. Good. Times.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Truth - i'm off. bye-bi.
> 
> 
> Meh.
> ...


Peace.

And sit yourself but don't say I didn't offer.

Edit: I'm off as well. Peace everyone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Later AMP but you left a while ago :$

Truth: Made my first Banner request


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Later AMP but you left a while ago :$
> 
> Truth: Made my first Banner request


Truth: I have exactly one week left before I can request again.

Truth: Just posted a couple gifs in WOW.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Yo


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Truth- Listening to 30 Seconds to Mars.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

-Skullbone- said:


> Truth- Listening to 30 Seconds to Mars.


A Beautiful Lie? I love that CD.

Hi MR619 and ADR


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

-Skullbone- said:


> Truth- Listening to 30 Seconds to Mars.


 -Skullbone-. Even though it's way off the bottom of my User CP now, I remember, you were the first person who ever repped me on WF. Have some back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Go to bed or go back to watching Flair/Funk "I Quit" Cali whatever you were doing!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> A Beautiful Lie? I love that CD.
> 
> Hi MR619 and ADR


Hey McQueen.

Truth: I'm looking forward for Raw tonight.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Go to bed or go back to watching Flair/Funk "I Quit" Cali whatever you were doing!


 Lighten up dude!  lol Kali can stay if he wants to!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao

JK Cali, you were watching the "I Quit" weren't you?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just woke up becuase there is no school today. BANK HOLIDAY!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Hey McQueen.
> 
> Truth: I'm looking forward for Raw tonight.


I'm not looking forward to work and missing RAW tonight, by the way I'm goingto be the 80th person to comment on that I like the gif.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Just woke up becuase there is no school today. BANK HOLIDAY!!


  PPPAAARRRTTTYYY!!!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> PPPAAARRRTTTYYY!!!




Todays gonna be one wild day, eh Tom :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I got a horrible picture of Phenners along with my last rep


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I got a horrible picture of Phenners along with my last rep


Was he with DLo Brown?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think it was that pic but cropped so it was just him.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Todays gonna be one wild day, eh Tom


Wahey!  Enjoy it.

I'm so glad! I miss...

Geography
CT
Maths
French
Science


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I think it was that pic but cropped so it was just him.


 post? Or is it sick?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so excited, I miss.

Free Period
Free Period
English 
History
Art

 

Truth: Thinking of watching some old WCW Cruiserweight matches.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I'm not looking forward to work and missing RAW tonight, by the way I'm goingto be the 80th person to comment on that I like the gif.


That sucks. I work every Friday so I can never watch SmackDown! when it's on. Thanks. I've lost track of how many people commented on it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
I work fridays too, but sometime on friday I get off early enough to see SD.

It's not a pretty picture, your not missing much.

Truth: Watching the 1997 G-1 Climax Tournament sadly Buff Bagwell is a participant, thank god it was single elimination that year.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Watching Jushin "Thunder" Liger Vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Off for a bit. Cya dudes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Watching Jushin "Thunder" Liger Vs Rey Mysterio


Liger owns. 

Later MR 619


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Laters Tom 

Truth: Rey Mysterio was so much better in WCW, sad to see him how he is in WWE.



McQueen said:


> Liger owns.


:agree:

Tiger Mask is awesome too, though I don't know the difference between all the different ones there have been


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

> A Beautiful Lie? I love that CD.


:agree: Yep.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Laters Tom
> 
> Truth: Rey Mysterio was so much better in WCW, sad to see him how he is in WWE.
> 
> ...


Tiger Mask 101 w/Mr. McQueen

Tiger Mask 1 - Satoru Sayama pioneer of cruiserweight wrestling and had one of the best compitive fueds ever with Dynamite Kid in early 80's, the best Tiger Mask to date.

Tiger Mask II - AJPW's Tiger Mask, just happens to be some guy named Mitsuharu Misawa :side:

Tiger Mask III - Koji Kanemoto, didn't last long in the Tiger Mask gimmick and really made his name later on as himself, personally I think he is one of if not the best cruiserweight in the world today given both his experience and skill, also one of the few cruiserweights in japan ever to be concitered a serious threat when facing Heavyweights.

Tiger Mask IV - Trained by Sayama and Great Sasuke, very good junior but pales in comparison to the previous three tiger masks.

And you thought you had no school today


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Tiger Mask 101 w/Mr. McQueen
> 
> Tiger Mask 1 - Satoru Sayama pioneer of cruiserweight wrestling and had one of the best compitive fueds ever with Dynamite Kid in early 80's, the best Tiger Mask to date.
> 
> ...


Thanks, learnt more there than I ever have at school 

:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well truth is I do watch too much wrestling, especially of the japanese variety lately :$

Anwyays I'm going to log off and concentrate on watching this tournament before I go to bed, nite everyone.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Night McQueen, don't worry, if you like wrestling then watch it


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Back. Hi


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Night McQueen

Truth: It's after 2 a.m. here, but I can hear a rooster crowing outside.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I know I'm late but...

Bank Holiday!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Still Ballin by 2Pac is the greatest song ever.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Truth: Listening to 'Firefly' by Breaking Benjamin. Very good song.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Nobody tried my banner request and it is currently on page 6 or 7 of the Graphics.  Nobody likes me.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I could have told you that.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Nobody tried my banner request and it is currently on page 6 or 7 of the Graphics.  Nobody likes me.


Why make banner requests when you just PM me anyway?

:side:

And no that wasn't a hint.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nobody does my banner requests either, its OK :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sup Matt?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Ste, I'm good thanks  Just downloading some tunes, you?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Just listening to Music, might have a game of tennis with my mate later 

I can't quite bring myself to do anywork on a Bank Holiday


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Just listening to Music, might have a game of tennis with my mate later
> 
> I can't quite bring myself to do anywork on a Bank Holiday


Cool, hope you have fun 

I'm meant to be doing work aswell, I'll do it later though :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm sure i will, although me and my mate are pretty evenly matched, so it could go 5 exhausting sets 

I only have to do Maths and Science GCSE's this year, i find Maths pretty easy, and Science isn't for another month and a half, including half term, so i don't feel anymore work is needed


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I'm sure i will, although me and my mate are pretty evenly matched, so it could go 5 exhausting sets
> 
> I only have to do Maths and Science GCSE's this year, i find Maths pretty easy, and Science isn't for another month and a half, including half term, so i don't feel anymore work is needed


I suck at Tennis, I could play as there are some courts in my village. None of my mates like Tennis anyway so its a bit pointless.

I have exams in English and History in a month and a bit. So I need to start some serious work in the next few days :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The guy who i'm playing with today is the only 1 of my mates who treats tennis as seriously as me, so it's an important match for us.

Sucks you've got to start work soon, i hate this time of year, can't wait till July though


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> The guy who i'm playing with today is the only 1 of my mates who treats tennis as seriously as me, so it's an important match for us.
> 
> Sucks you've got to start work soon, i hate this time of year, can't wait till July though


Same, July can't come soon enough for me. Holiday is just what I'll need after all the stress of A-levels.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

So are you in your final year at school Matt?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> So are you in your final year at school Matt?


Nah, I'm in Year 12, then I have Year 13, then I leave. Still not sure what I want to do when I leave yet though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Why can't Australia have bank holiday


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh that's ok, i thought you might have to be leaving school after this year.

I love school, i'll be so sad when it ends :$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Why can't Australia have bank holiday


I thought you would since our country owns your country. You even have the Union Jack in your flag 

Nah, joke, I love Aussies


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Bank holiday and no one is coming out.

Lame.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I am here finally, Stupid servers :no:.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I thought you would since our country owns your country. You even have the Union Jack in your flag
> 
> Nah, joke, I love Aussies


We do get a Queen's Birthday long weekend which is simply awesome


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

MrMondayNight said:


> I thought you would since our country owns your country. You even have the Union Jack in your flag
> 
> Nah, joke, I love Aussies


:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Matt, the servers are pretty crap today, took me 5 attempts to log online.


rKo_Destiny said:


> We do get a Queen's Birthday long weekend which is simply awesome


Cool, I don't even know if we have that in England 

:side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I am here finally, Stupid servers :no:.


 *"badass"*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yesterday sucked, nothing good happened at all.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yesterday sucked, nothing good happened at all.


Really?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yesterday sucked, nothing good happened at all.



:side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Nobody does my banner requests either, its OK :$


Truth: Did you try putting a link in your sig?

Truth: I hope Mickie wrestles tonight.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh yeah Sunderland and West Brom won. My bad.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yesterday sucked, nothing good happened at all.


:agree: 


KILLA


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Oh yeah Sunderland and West Brom won. My bad.


and Arsenal held Chelsea making UTD win the title.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Did you try putting a link in your sig?


I will on my next banner request, which I might make pretty soon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> :agree:
> 
> 
> KILLA


You kill this thread more than I do, I've passed the torch to you. Be proud.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You kill this thread more than I do, I've passed the torch to you. Be proud.


 thats not true. :cuss: 
you still kill it more than me...
_WEST HAM > UNITED _


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Il do your banner MrMondayNight :agree:.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Having steak for lunch :yum:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I have no idea what I'll have for lunch.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Whatever you have, it can't beat steak


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a shit load of work to do for 2morrow, too much, its my last day at uni 2morrow, last day to hand it in :side:
Proberbly gona hv bacon and brie bagel for lunch, yum. 
I had steak last night.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: The Rapidshare download limits are so annoying


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: The Rapidshare download limits are so annoying


Oh hell yeah.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Il do your banner MrMondayNight :agree:.


Will you make me a banner if you have time? I'll make you a gif in return.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: The Rapidshare download limits are so annoying


Try this...



> Rapidshare.com Tip -
> 
> Overcome 1 hr. wait message (works if your ISP provides dynamic IPs)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Neither of them work, but thanks anyway Tom


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Neither of them work, but thanks anyway Tom


Gash, sorry about that man.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- I did a TOM on Saturday :agree:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Going to eat lunch then play tennis, bye everyone


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Me and my friends decided that Bethany prefers younger guys :$

I snogged a semi pro 21 yr old footballer. He asked me back to his hotel room but he thinks I must be silly :agree:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just having chips for lunch, rather boring.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ben. Chips and Cheese. :yum:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Truth- I did a TOM on Saturday :agree:


:hb


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> :hb


Yeah. Tom also takes pics of his cleavage when drunk


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Yeah. Tom also takes pics of his cleavage when drunk


:agree: mine are bigger than yours.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> :agree: mine are bigger than yours.


I don't think so baby puppy :agree:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I don't think so baby puppy :agree:


:side: goin out for a ciggy.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> :side: goin out for a ciggy.


Smoking kills, prime example here. It kills threads :agree:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Smoking kills, prime example here. It kills threads :agree:


:$ Don't tell Benneh. 

Shhh you smoke biatch.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Bennneh knows I smoke. :$

Bennnnneh tells me off everyday, someone else used to but he was a hypocrite cos he smoked, and he smoked the green stuff and eat it. Werido


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi people.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello deary poos <3


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Hello deary poos <3


 I love that name!

Hello to you too, peary doos! <3


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I prefer ripe boobs but you know


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I prefer ripe boobs but you know


 Or fresh tits! :shocked:  I'll stick with Ripe Boobs. :$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Tits is such a horrid name.

It reminds me of so many members on here


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Tits is such a horrid name.
> 
> It reminds me of so many members on here


 Any names?!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: My game of football was cut short by torrential rain. 

Truth: Going to see Spiderman 3 tonight.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

hello all.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

alright hows you mate.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Fine thanks. Just enjoying the bank holiday.  You?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

ye im alright, bored as usual tho.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Who is a tit?

Only one name comes _sparkling_ through my mind


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Lady B said:


> Who is a tit?
> 
> Only one name comes _sparkling_ through my mind



The member Diamond hasn't been active since 2003 I know who you meant really


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

oh damnit! 

such a tit!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Lady B said:


> oh damnit!
> 
> such a tit!


 :lmao


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Me? oh well.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

No Me. I am a tit.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Lady B said:


> No Me. I am a tit.


Well yeah I can see two of them now :agree:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

and aren't they a lovely pair

he is talking about my dp on msn

[email protected]


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

?...:no:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> ?...:no:


Agreed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I concur.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Does anyone else know what a dp is apart from having multiple cocks in yourself?

Coz I hope it's something else.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

display pic or as you said double penetration.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Display pic...that's much better.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Does anyone else know what a dp is apart from having multiple cocks in yourself?
> 
> Coz I hope it's something else.


 If on MSN, Display Picture. If somewhere else, I'd also like to know... :side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Reporting In.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

lolololol



Im only playing with ya boys 

btw Monty Monster, we're looking for a gfxs mod


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm totally loving my new Avi.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Meh.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Will take money orders, personal/travelers checks, and pay-pal for lunch money.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i love Hockey WHOOWHOO!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Think I might watch ONS2 soon, very bored...


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...endID=56331610&albumID=895266&imageID=7072054


:no:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Lady B said:


> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...endID=56331610&albumID=895266&imageID=7072054
> 
> 
> :no:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141799-killah-b.html

:agree:



...:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Think I might watch ONS2 soon, very bored...


I watched it the other night. Good PPV.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: That sure is a nice blue dress that girl's wearing... 






































C'mon...you know me being such a huge fan of green, that was the last thing I noticed. :lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: May go off soon and play some PS3.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Think I might watch ONS2 soon, very bored...


I just watched Necro Butcher/Low Ki, from IWA:MS - We're no joke, best match ive watched in months. :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I watched it the other night. Good PPV.


Second best show of 2006.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: That sure is a nice blue dress that girl's wearing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wore it just for you SlaM


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Listening to Waking the Fallen, the album.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ahh, a dead TTT thread, one of WFs many wonders.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Officially watching ONS2.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Woke up, but only slept like 3 hours, I need more sleep


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Woke up, but only slept like 3 hours, I need more sleep


Sleep is the cousin of death.

NastyMMN in your area, bringing mass hysteria :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Sleep is the cousin of death.
> 
> NastyMMN in your area, bringing mass hysteria :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Right now this thread is the cousin of death.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MrMonty said:


>


It seems MMN quoting NaS = Absolutely Zero Ratings

Actually, MMN = Absolutely Zero Ratings :$

Please somebody post so I don't kill the thread.....again :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Back in from tennism i was winning 6-4, 3-2 (30-15) and i got a blister on my hand, so had to come home :$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- I didn't kill Saturday night... from the photos. omg. :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Lunch Money....


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank god you're here Ste, I was becoming a serial thread killer.

Seems like you just had a good excuse as you felt the tide was set to turn in your match 



jax_the_ax said:


> Lunch Money....


Salad.

Its Monday Jax, you know what to do :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I will give you my lunch money...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello hello


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I just need some lunch.

Money!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> Thank god you're here Ste, I was becoming a serial thread killer.
> 
> Seems like you just had a good excuse as you felt the tide was set to turn in your match


:side: 

I was actually winning the 2nd set 3-0, but my stamina and focus fell, so i suppose it wasn't a bad thing that i got a bister.

I regret pulling the skin off though


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I just need some lunch.
> 
> Money!


Still at it eh? At this point you must be pretty hungry.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pfft, never pull the skin off Ste. Rookie error :no: 

Truth: Gave Jax some lunch money :side:

EDIT- New usertitle.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Downloading ONS2, my download speed is only 15kb per second though :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : Is it me, or does this thread seem more boring than usual?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
Yeah Tony it is, and me leaving doesn't help :side: (such an ego I have)

Truth: I'm going to (most likely unsuccessfully) try to get some more sleep so I'm not dead at work tonight, cheers.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : Is it me, or does this thread seem more boring than usual?


Its becuase you just got here Tony 

Truth: Gotta go do some work now, later guys


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Its becuase you just got here Tony
> 
> Truth: Gotta go do some work now, later guys


:side: I had expected a different welcoming :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Crackdown is fun as hell.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bye Matt.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> :side: I had expected a different welcoming :side:


Only JDL gets special welcomings, he's the real pool god.

:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Only JDL gets special welcomings, he's the real pool god.
> 
> :side:


I found a second member who has a JDL related siggy  Master DG or somethin , check it out  

Truth : i should cut back on the smilies


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I was the first one to say 'Thread Killa'. :side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
IM REACHING IN MY POCKET FOR A PAIN KILLA​


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

That is a very cute smiley.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: A monkey flinging poo at the screen would rule though. :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: A monkey flinging poo at the screen would rule though. :agree:


:lmao that would be so awesome


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: A monkey flinging poo at the screen would rule though. :agree:


Me no have 

I do have both







and







however


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Touche...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Foley's promo at ONS2 was fucking gold.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Crackdown is fun as hell.


Yeah, I was thinking of getting it just for the 2 player mess around fun you can have, it got a great review.

I've downloaded the Demo, so I might go play it now.

Truth: Listening to the entire City of Evil album, currently on Blinded In Chains, my fav. A7X song

And I also only realised why it's A7X the other day:$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

This thread is so dead


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just woke up.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Going to play GTA San Andreas


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - This gif is :lmao


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Going to play GTA San Andreas


I got 89% on San Andreas then just couldn't bring myself to get the shell things, or beat some of the tough racing events at the racing arenas etc. Really San Andreas was a great game though. I will start playing GTA 4 or whatever eventually.

I enjoyed Bully from Rockstar as well.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Got a memory card for the Wii yesterday. :agree:


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

I play the Wii with my buddy all the time he has one I don't. The Wii is actually the only gaming I am doing at all currently.

I like the Wii a lot more then I thought I would. Play Madden, and a DBZ fighting game, and boxing mostly.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - We just had a barbaque :yum:.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just made a song request in the Officially Song Request thread. **Hint!*Hint!**


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

It just got nice enough here again over the last day or two to have a BBQ. Me and some buddies may actually have one with some brews and shit a bit later on in the day closer to supper on the east coast.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Barbeques = Ratings .


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I saw two Wiis at Wal Mart yesterday. First time I've seen them in stock.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still can't find one.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MVP Weedman said:


> I got 89% on San Andreas then just couldn't bring myself to get the shell things, or beat some of the tough racing events at the racing arenas etc. Really San Andreas was a great game though. I will start playing GTA 4 or whatever eventually.
> 
> I enjoyed Bully from Rockstar as well.


Yeah i love the game. I just do the missions, cba with all of the unlockables or whatever.

Bully is good too, although i lost interest in it for some reason :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - New sig FTW!! .


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Wiis are common down here.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

To be fair, I haven't really had a proper look look for one for a while, been spending money on other stuff.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Going out on my Bike.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - New sig FTW!! .


 Truth - United do deserve the title. :agree:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - United do deserve the title. :agree:


:no:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.tyrannosaurusalan.com/

tyrannosaurus alan pwns.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Haha I just saw that advert, awesome shit. :lmao


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Haha I just saw that advert, awesome shit. :lmao


Same, hence why i posted it! are you watching hollyoaks now? haha coz i am! love it. 

I just love the bit where the volcano waves and goes "hello tyrannosaurus alan". :lmao genius.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth -

Newest Member; Jaffa
Newest *Moron*; Jaffa

:lmao What a mug!


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I got WF blocked at school  Well, I'm assuming it was me who got it blocked since today I couldnt get on lol.

Hello everyone


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

tyrannosaurus alan = major sales for volvic 

hey ally.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> tyrannosaurus alan = major sales for volvic
> 
> hey ally.


:shocked: Hey Tom, I haven't talked to you in ages!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> :shocked: Hey Tom, I haven't talked to you in ages!


 i know :$
Where have you been? 
How are ya?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> :shocked: Hey Tom, I haven't talked to you in ages!


Hi, Ally, what up?

Oh, and Ally, will you do me a favor and go to the member picture thread  There you'll see a comparison being made between me and Sparki(don't know if you know him) Bethany says i look like him, but i respectfully disagree . Cast your judgment


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

That advert doesn't really make me laugh at all tbh.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Gona go get some grub, back later.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> i know :$
> Where have you been?
> How are ya?


I've been... around  I've been on invisible mode for quite some time and I havent posted as much, but sometimes I just get back into the posting mood and its all good 

I am doing pretty good, I'm pretty excited to graduate  My high school life is almost over!



> Hi, Ally, what up?
> 
> Oh, and Ally, will you do me a favor and go to the member picture thread There you'll see a comparison being made between me and Sparki(don't know if you know him) Bethany says i look like him, but i respectfully disagree . Cast your judgment


Hey Tony  Sure, I Would love to do that  I'm always right so whatever I think will be the final say [/arrogance]


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hey Tony  Sure, I Would love to do that  I'm always right so whatever I think will be the final say [/arrogance]


 that's the spirit


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Truth - Made a file exchange request.

Go see.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> that's the spirit


I made my decision, its posted in that thread


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> I made my decision, its posted in that thread


I love you, you're a sweetheart


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I love you, you're a sweetheart


Thanks  <3 <3

truth: I'm gonna go for a bit, work on some homework, maybe play a game. I will be back later


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Truth: Just got home from the Emerald Isle and one hell of an amazing weekend 

I realise I owe PMs and gifts still and I'll get round to it but I'm not going to be home long 

Truth: Champions and Staying Up   

EDIT:
Above Message: FUCK


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: Just got home from the Emerald Isle and one hell of an amazing weekend
> 
> I realise I owe PMs and gifts still and I'll get round to it but I'm not going to be home long
> 
> ...


MIKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: Just got home from the Emerald Isle and one hell of an amazing weekend
> 
> I realise I owe PMs and gifts still and I'll get round to it but I'm not going to be home long
> 
> ...


HEAVENS TO BETSY, Mike is here


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: Just got home from the Emerald Isle and one hell of an amazing weekend
> 
> I realise I owe PMs and gifts still and I'll get round to it but I'm not going to be home long
> 
> ...


Who are you?


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Tony, I'm leaving right now but I'll return that gift the next time I get on <3

EDIT: Nice Amp

Hope alls well Tony 

I'm off to do some 'reaquainting'


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Hey Tony, I'm leaving right now but I'll return that gift the next time I get on <3


what gift?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

He comes in and I hope for a long stay and he just breaks my heart


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who are you?


i think KKUK is Mike. And Mike is a mod.:agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He comes in and I hope for a long stay and he just breaks my heart


people change when becoming a mod


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Truth: Just got home from the Emerald Isle and one hell of an amazing weekend
> 
> I realise I owe PMs and gifts still and I'll get round to it but I'm not going to be home long
> 
> ...


About time, Dickhead. <3<3<3


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> people change when becoming a mod


Psssssh, I didn't change :side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Going to play on my step brothers wii


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Psssssh, I didn't change :side:


It's the exceptions that make the rule (okay i have no friggin' idea what that saying is supposed to be, i just literally translated from dutch )


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Another one of those crazy Belgium sayings ay?


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Ouch at the loving hostility. Actually, it's kind of nice to get a strong vibe I guess. Not random, undeserved adoration but loving hostility, my new buzzword.

Anyway, to summarise briefly before leaving (I'll be back again some day soon for another two minute stop in :$): you guys are awesome and I'll get back to you as soon as I can.

Can't you pardon me on grounds of jetlag right about now? 45 minutes is a long time to be in the air for someone like me :$

You know if it wasn't for the alternative option being so out of this world appetising I'd be here right now :$

Sorry.

About mods changing, did someone hear about how David tricked me into warning someone when I didn't want to :$


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

How do you have Minus points Mike?


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

And dammit Mike, stop overusing the embaressed smiley, that's Cody's job.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Another one of those crazy Belgium sayings ay?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wait a fucking second, AMP what colour is your motherfucking bar?


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The new rate a wrestler threads have been posted.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

SixOneNine™ said:


>


:$ >  

:agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> :$ >
> 
> :agree:


:gun: > all


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Damn straight.

Cali ruined the  smiley.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> :gun: > all


:frustrate >


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Wait a fucking second, AMP what colour is your motherfucking bar?


Not blue


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/340617-wwe-adopts-new-policy-divas-sucks.html


That's a waste


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/340617-wwe-adopts-new-policy-divas-sucks.html
> 
> 
> That's a waste


If it's true it wont last.

Truth - Been watching The Shield season 1 DVD.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/340617-wwe-adopts-new-policy-divas-sucks.html
> 
> 
> That's a waste


I don't buy it. Especially with the Diva Search returning soon.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not blue


Red's better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Give me half naked women over women pretending to wrestle anyday.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Red > Blue

like...

:frustrate >


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't buy it. Especially with the Diva Search returning soon.


:gun: Diva Search

Truth : i'm gonna stop using the gun smiley right now


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/340617-wwe-adopts-new-policy-divas-sucks.html
> 
> 
> That's a waste


They should just fire them all now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt it'll have much effect, we wouldn't even notice it if it wasn't for them reporting it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> They should just fire them all now.


Your sig is terrible


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Your sig is terrible


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I doubt it'll have much effect, we wouldn't even notice it if it wasn't for them reporting it.


Nah, someone would have noticed. They woulda been like "Why is Torrie Wilson wrestling and not in a bikini?"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The lack of charisma in your avatar is annoying too.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I never knew Hitler had such pearly blue eyes :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Your sig is terrible


What game is it from?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The lack of charisma in your avatar is annoying too.


The wrestling ability makes up for it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

j20 said:


> What game is it from?


Madden 91, they forgot to program the players to get out of the way of the ambulance.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The wrestling ability makes up for it.


The Man > The Dragon


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The Man > The Dragon


I concur, but the Dragon is still awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin > Dragon


I'll mark if Flair beats the hell out of Carlito again tonight.


----------



## notorious-sandhu (May 14, 2006)

Whassup everyone?

My Megapost has been updated with ECW Media


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching The Colbert Report


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds5d5luAZ-g

Look at Austin and Nash getting mobbed. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Austin > Dragon
> 
> 
> I'll mark if Flair beats the hell out of Carlito again tonight.


I'll mark if Flair forces Carlito into retirement tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Flair will most likely put Carlito over:$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Flair will most likely put Carlito over:$


NOOO, Flair's in for another title run, it's crystal clear :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I hope Carlito beats him with the figure four.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Flair will most likely put Carlito over:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds5d5luAZ-g
> 
> Look at Austin and Nash getting mobbed. :lmao


They looked pissed:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> They looked pissed:lmao


Nash looks like he's trying to use Austin as a distraction to get away.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> NOOO, Flair's in for another title run, it's crystal clear :side:


Ya! Have Taker drop the title to Flair...........


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Someone tell me how awesome this backstory is:



> Vince Russo had a vision. What if he could take every major star from the 90’s and put them in one federation? What if he could have the dream matches between Hogan and Austin, Flair and Hart, Michaels and Rock? It could never happen though….could it? Well Vince Russo will never be confused with Gabe Sapolsky or Jim Cornette when it comes to booking the world of professional wrestling but when Russo wants something, he normally gets it.
> 
> Russo decided that if he can’t have the real thing, he’ll have the next best thing. Russo made a dozen phone calls over the next few weeks. The first man he called was Ed Ferrara. He couldn’t start a rip-off promotion without having the man that stuck by him through thick and thin now could he? Of course not. Ferrara, like any right hand man, was on board right away. The other calls were placed to promoters who ran Indy feds all across the United States.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey Brye, what ya up to? 

Truth - Got the FLAIR DVD TODAY!!~~~


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



WCW said:


> Nash looks like he's trying to use Austin as a distraction to get away.


Walking like 10 feet in front of him:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya! Have Taker drop the title to Flair...........


My ideal scenario for Taker to drop the title: 

BAtista gets his ass kicked in the cage, but Long announces another contender, and he will challenge Taker right at the moment...and then the countdown begins...

Y5J, Y4J, Y3J, Y2J...Boom! :side: :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Someone tell me how awesome this backstory is:


:lmao That's awesome. Are you doing a new BTB?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Hey Brye, what ya up to?
> 
> Truth - Got the FLAIR DVD TODAY!!~~~


Nice, I'll be getting it soon

I just got home Justin, you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Someone tell me how awesome this backstory is:


:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao That's awesome. Are you doing a new BTB?


Yeah, it's gonna be more of a joke than anything but whatever, it'll be fun.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :sad:


DON'T YOU GIVE ME THAT FACE!!!!!! :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Nice, I'll be getting it soon



Get it now plz.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, it's gonna be more of a joke than anything but whatever, it'll be fun.


Is it going to be all over the top Russo storylines?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, it's gonna be more of a joke than anything but whatever, it'll be fun.


:no: :no: :no:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> I just got home Justin, you?


Just watching a few of my new DVD's now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya, that really shows the greatness of Russo.


Jerichoholic said:


> My ideal scenario for Taker to drop the title:
> 
> BAtista gets his ass kicked in the cage, but Long announces another contender, and he will challenge Taker right at the moment...and then the countdown begins...
> 
> Y5J, Y4J, Y3J, Y2J...Boom! :side: :$


I'd mark out. Taker can't get beat though. Jericho can pin Batista or make him submit.:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Is it going to be all over the top Russo storylines?


How else would Vince Russo book it?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Just watching a few of my new DVD's now.


Nice. WaBak made me some more Scrubs gifs, like the one in my sig


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jericho's never coming back


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya, that really shows the greatness of Russo.
> 
> I'd mark out. Taker can't get beat though. Jericho can pin Batista or make him submit.:agree:


Aight, i can live with that


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How else would Vince Russo book it?


You need a PPV called "poledown" where every match is a "___ on a pole" match.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Nice. WaBak made me some more Scrubs gifs, like the one in my sig


That air band stuff is awesome. Then again, I love the whole episode.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> You need a PPV called "poledown" where every match is a "___ on a pole" match.


Ratings. 

The show is gonna be Lightning (obvious Thunder spoof) since that was probably the worst wrestling show ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ratings.
> 
> The show is gonna be Lightning (obvious Thunder spoof) since that was probably the worst wrestling show ever.


Thunder > Impact


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> That air band stuff is awesome. Then again, I love the whole episode.


Yeah, he's got every episode on his computer in good quality


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ratings.
> 
> The show is gonna be Lightning (obvious Thunder spoof) since that was probably the worst wrestling show ever.


I'll be reading this BTB.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I love you all


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Thunder > Impact


True but Impact is still around.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'll be reading this BTB.


I'm gonna piss off so many BTB people who take that section serious. It will be awesome.

Love you too Bethany.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Yeah, he's got every episode on his computer in good quality


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfoRCP4UUhY

Got to love Dr. Cox. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I love you all


Woot woot


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I love Ben the mostest thou <3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfoRCP4UUhY
> 
> Got to love Dr. Cox. :lmao


:lmao he's my favorite character


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-I Love Lady B's Trish layout!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm sad that AMP's new BTB is a joke


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol, AMP, is it bad that i laughed at nothing in your BTB?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm sad that AMP's new BTB is a joke


Nah, it's going to be awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Lol, AMP, is it bad that i laughed at nothing in your BTB?


Yeah. Shows you have no sense of humor.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nah, it's going to be awesome.


Joke BTBs aren't funny, so many have tried it and it sucks. If it was you, Cali, and AMP all together, it'd still be lame. Hopefully this one will be funny, but I don't have high hopes


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Joke BTBs aren't funny, so many have tried it and it sucks. If it was you, Cali, and AMP all together, it'd still be lame. Hopefully this one will be funny, but I don't have high hopes


Headliner and Monty Present the WWF anyone?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


>


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Meh, life is too short to be serious.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I love Trish


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Headliner and Monty Present the WWF anyone?


Not actual wrestlers/booking though. It's random people in random situations, and it's funny because we know the random people and that's actually how they act on here. Very different things.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Good post.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, life is too short to be serious.


right on :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Not actual wrestlers/booking though. It's random people in random situations.


It's a BTB and it's funny.


AMP was planning a serious BTB a few weeks ago with me, SIAG, and KKUK but I got banned and I don't know what happened to it.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I love Trish


So do I! :agree:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Headliner and Monty Present the WWF anyone?


Yah but AMP is a great booker, unlike those 2, who are just well...comedians.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Good post.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Yah but AMP is a great booker, unlike those 2, who are just well...comedians.


AMP's a great comedian too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Not actual wrestlers/booking though. It's random people in random situations, and it's funny because we know the random people and that's actually how they act on here. Very different things.


It's not really a joke though. It's actually taking all the big stars in wrestling in their prime and putting them in one fed. But since that could never happen no matter what year, Indy wrestlers are doing imitations. So it will be just like booking all the stars in one fed, except they'll have different names.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It's a BTB and it's funny.
> 
> 
> AMP was planning a serious BTB a few weeks ago with me, SIAG, and KKUK but I got banned and I don't know what happened to it.


I just think everyone forgot about it. No one PMed me about it, I PMed no one, and it just kinda went away.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> AMP's a great comedian too.


Nah


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I just think everyone forgot about it. No one PMed me about it, I PMed no one, and it just kinda went away.


It would have been good.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Lolz.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

It coulda been The Trifecta: Szumi, AMP, and myself 

And WCW, awesome sig. Post around the WWE section so King Bookah or someone definitely sees it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It would have been good.


Yeah but thinking about it now, I would have been over my head with writing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> And WCW, awesome sig. Post around the WWE section so King Bookah or someone definitely sees it.


It's not like he would be able to do anything, I'm his leader after all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao at WCWs sig


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WTF is this "Kliq" I'm hearing about?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^I bunch of random people. Thats all it really is. No star power at all.


WCW said:


> It's not like he would be able to do anything, I'm his leader after all.


I heard CaptChristian was the leader. What you do overthrow him? Or just label yourself as something you're not like the Outsiders did.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WTF is this "Kliq" I'm hearing about?


Some people decided to make a Kliq and I am nice enough to be their ruler.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

What the hell is WF's Kliq anyway? I think I missed all this.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^^I bunch of random people. Thats all it really is. No star power at all.
> 
> I heard CaptChristian was the leader. What you do overthrow him? Or just label yourself as something you're not like the Outsiders did.


He appointed himself. I was appointed by God. I win.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

There needs to be some kind of way to make money off of BTB PPVs. I mean it's not really a PPV unless someones paying to read it :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^^^I bunch of random people. Thats all it really is. No star power at all.
> 
> I heard CaptChristian was the leader. What you do overthrow him? Or just label yourself as something you're not like the Outsiders did.


No star power? Lame. At least WCW brings some star power.

And if The Outsiders label themselves as something, they are whatever they labeled themselves to be.....if that makes sense.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> There needs to be some kind of way to make money off of BTB PPVs. I mean it's not really a PPV unless someones paying to read it :side:


Great idea. I'm gonna force people to buy me gifts and then I'll PM them the full PPV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Great idea. I'm gonna force people to buy me gifts and then I'll PM them the full PPV.


Hey, don't steal my idea :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I might force people into making my banner :side:


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

truth listening to sean hannity's radio show.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Great idea. I'm gonna force people to buy me gifts and then I'll PM them the full PPV.


Or paypal donations of 39.95.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Hey, don't steal my idea :$


Meh, you don't have a BTB. I do, I win.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> He appointed himself. I was appointed by God. I win.


Sounds right to me.


AMPLine4Life said:


> No star power? Lame. At least WCW brings some star power.
> 
> And if The Outsiders label themselves as something, they are whatever they labeled themselves to be.....if that makes sense.


Ya, WCW is like the only star power. Its like having the nWo B team (After the Wolfpac and Black & white reunited) with Hogan as the leader.

And of course the Outsiders were pretty much the best in the world then. And tag team champions even when they weren't champions. I agree with them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, you don't have a BTB. I do, I win.


I will in September. I'll have alot done by then too


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Best news I've heard all day:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...iron-sheik-have-confrontation-convention.html


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

truth I'm bored.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Randy's Got A Gun.



pwinsider said:


> Randy Orton appeared but was not identified in a news piece on St. Louis station KMOV about a loophole in the state laws that doesn't require mental illness information to be forwarded to a national FBI database that might prevent those with mental issues from buying a gun. Orton is seen handing a gun to a gun shop owner, who is later interviewed.


Interesting. ~_~


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I will in September. I'll have alot done by then too


I'll be charging gifts by September so then your idea will look like a rip off 

On another subject, I was pissed you posted in the "what do you look for in a girl?" thread. I was gonna tell you to say "Penis size"


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: After some minor computer problems, I'm back.

What's up?


----------



## notorious-sandhu (May 14, 2006)

Arggh. School tommorow


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll be charging gifts by September so then your idea will look like a rip off
> 
> On another subject, I was pissed you posted in the "what do you look for in a girl?" thread. I was gonna tell you to say "Penis size"


I'll refer back to my origonal post about it 

Oh, maybe you should have told me earlier and I would have :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : banner, banner, banner :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I'll refer back to my origonal post about it
> 
> Oh, maybe you should have told me earlier and I would have :side:


No one will believe you no matter what kind of evidence you have cause by September I'll have a blue bar and I'll ban everyone :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll be charging gifts by September so then your idea will look like a rip off
> 
> On another subject, I was pissed you posted in the "what do you look for in a girl?" thread. I was gonna tell you to say "Penis size"


(Insert generic Ashley joke here)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No one will believe you no matter what kind of evidence you have cause by September I'll have a blue bar and I'll ban everyone :side:


True.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Watching Final Destination 3


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Best news I've heard all day:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/340628-warrior-iron-sheik-have-confrontation-convention.html


indeed the best news of the day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No one will believe you no matter what kind of evidence you have cause by September I'll have a blue bar and I'll ban everyone :side:


:sad: I guess I'll be doing free PPVs then...Hell no one read my old stuff when it was free anyway


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Tomorrow night our school is having this stupid "Spring Fling" concert where all the grades have to do stupid bullshit in front of all the parents and faculty. I have to go practice for my grades skit tonight.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : banner, anyone?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just ordered a Philly Cheese Steak Pizza from Dominos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shiek is the man.

Break his back, and then fuck his ass, make him humble! :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> :sad: I guess I'll be doing free PPVs then...Hell no one read my old stuff when it was free anyway


That's why it's meh to do a serious BTB. Too much work, not even pay off.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Just repped a few people.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Serious BTBs are for serious internet users.


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

truth I don't like dominos.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's why it's meh to do a serious BTB. Too much work, not even pay off.


Yeah, if this one fails I'll probably quit. I do like writing the stuff, but when you get nothing its kinda dissapointing


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Lunch Money.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

gimme a B- gimme an A gimme an N, gimme another N, gimme an E, gimme an R!

Banner :side: (i'm quite desperate )


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Serious BTBs are for serious internet users.


*insert CMAngle randomly coming in and posting the serious cat picture*


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's why it's meh to do a serious BTB. Too much work, not even pay off.


Agreed. I once stayed up until 3 in the morning on a school night working on a show and only got 2 or 3 reviews. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Serious BTBs are for serious internet users.


I don't like BTB


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've never seen the attaction with BTBs, seem like far too much work.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *insert CMAngle randomly coming in and posting the serious cat picture*


I prefer:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I've never seen the attaction with BTBs, seem like far too much work.


The thrill of the BTB world cup is cool though, and well...thrillin' :side:


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I've never seen the attaction with BTBs, seem like far too much work.


Yeah, they're a lot more fun to read than to write.

Truth: Watching South Park on DVD.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

I've wanted to start a BTB in the past, and I've written a couple of shows which are still on my PC. I'd never do it for real, but it's a good way to kill time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> The thrill of the BTB world cup is cool though, and well...thrillin' :side:


:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I've never seen the attaction with BTBs, seem like far too much work.


When you've got free time it helps to pass the time but when you put a lot of work into a show and no one comments it's depressing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Perhaps I shall do a BTB this summer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- less than 2 hours until my math Final and I'm really stressing out right now.

Why?

Me not getting a high B or higher on the final means I'm not passing the class with a C. Me not passing the class with a C means that I don't pass the class. Me not passing the class = loss of financial aid.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- less than 2 hours until my math Final and I'm really stressing out right now.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Me not getting a high B or higher on the final means I'm not passing the class with a C. Me not passing the class with a C means that I don't pass the class. Me not passing the class = loss of financial aid.


Looking at a picture of Ricky Steamboat with a Schavonie mustache may calm you down.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Perhaps I shall do a BTB this summer.


y


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Perhaps I shall do a BTB this summer.


Nah, you can't beat mine. No sense in trying.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll probably do a BTB in the summer, might carry on when school restarts, perhaps not...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll be starting my BTB in Fall, and I'll already be done with about 3 months


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, you can't beat mine. No sense in trying.


True.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Looking at a picture of Ricky Steamboat with a Schavonie mustache may calm you down.


It does. Thanks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd rather get stabbed with a screwdriver than do a BTB, tbh


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I'll be starting my BTB in Fall, and I'll already be done with about 3 months


What happens if no one likes your storylines?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

TruthL I would never have enough commitment to a BTB.


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

truth gonna watch the nba playoffs tonight.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

banner banner banner :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LilHitman said:


> truth gonna watch the nba playoffs tonight.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I wonder how much it would piss the BTB people off if I started shooting on youtube about their shows and picking them apart.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> What happens if no one likes your storylines?


I ignore them and keep going with it :side::$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> True.


When you have the commentary team of Oklahoma, Donnie East, and Tony Schavonie combined with the Michael Buffer as the ring announcer, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

gonna watch the jazz beat the warriors.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> When you have the commentary team of Oklahoma, Donnie East, and Tony Schavonie combined with the Michael Buffer as the ring announcer, you can't really go wrong.


You should give Michael Buffer a title run.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I wonder how much it would piss the BTB people off if I started shooting on youtube about their shows and picking them apart.


:lmao I was actually gonna do that (completely serious).

I was gonna take rvdtito videos, dub their voices with mine, cut down every BTB, and put mine over.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

About to watch Flair/Steamboat 2/3 falls


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> You should give Michael Buffer a title run.


"for the HEAVYWEIGHT Championship of the world." 

I love how much he would always emphasize the word "heavyweight"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> About to watch Flair/Steamboat 2/3 falls


Who are they? Indy jobbers?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao I was actually gonna do that (completely serious).
> 
> I was gonna take rvdtito videos, dub their voices with mine, cut down every BTB, and put mine over.


I'll buy you gifts if you put my BTB over when it starts :side:


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

truth I could never do a BTB.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I'll buy you gifts if you put my BTB over when it starts :side:


I'll put yours over like rvdtito put over ROH.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao I was actually gonna do that (completely serious).
> 
> I was gonna take rvdtito videos, dub their voices with mine, cut down every BTB, and put mine over.



I'd mark out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the best BTB I ever read was by Ghetto Anthony on another site.

The only good parts about it were the jobbers (Shelton Benjamin and the entire TNA roster) and the commentators (Ron Simmons and Khali). He would also throw in various posters he didn't like, and they'd get beaten up.


Truth- have to go back to studying. Wish me luck on my final.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Who are they? Indy jobbers?


:banplz:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll put yours over like rvdtito put over ROH.


 You should put mine over too even if it just started.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- the best BTB I ever read was by Ghetto Anthony on another site.
> 
> The only good parts about it were the jobbers (Shelton Benjamin and the entire TNA roster) and the commentators (Ron Simmons and Khali). He would also throw in various posters he didn't like, and they'd get beaten up.
> 
> ...


My BTB will be better than his.

Good luck.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll put yours over like rvdtito put over ROH.


Is that good or bad?:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Metalic Matt said:


> You should put mine over too even if it just started.


Nah, you team with Movement.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Still Ballin is the best song ever


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Is that good or bad?


I don't know, I never hear them talk about ROH.


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

truth Nature boy buddy rogers owns nature boy ric flair.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LilHitman said:


> truth Nature boy buddy rogers owns nature boy ric flair.


List some of the Buddy Rogers matches you've seen.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, you team with Movement.


:$ :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't know, I never hear them talk about ROH.


Oh :sad:. Put mine over like they put over all of TNA :side:

Remember, plenty of gifts


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

LilHitman said:


> truth Nature boy buddy rogers owns nature boy ric flair.


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WCW said:


> List some of the Buddy Rogers matches you've seen.


.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

EMBARRASSED?!?!?!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Oh :sad:. Put mine over like they put over all of TNA :side:
> 
> Remember, plenty of gifts


Nah, I'm putting my company over like they put over TNA. I'll put you over, don't worry.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> EMBARRASSED?!?!?!


He's busy googleing "Buddy Rodgers".


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> EMBARRASSED?!?!?!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, I'm putting my company over like they put over TNA. I'll put you over, don't worry.


Awesome


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He's busy googeling "Buddy Rodgers".


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Chris Angel is on Oprah :agree:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I got a fuckin headache. :cuss:



Anyone seen Blood Diamond?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lilhitman must have dial-up if it's taking this long


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Lilhitman must have dial-up if it's taking this long


I think he may have actually just ran away


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Lilhitman must have dial-up if it's taking this long


He just doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I have dial-up, and it doesn't take me that long. 


:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Lilhitman must have dial-up if it's taking this long


I want to know where he found Buddy Rogers tapes, considering he was in his prime in about 1963.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Spiderman was fully booked so we seen Reno 911.

Pretty funny at parts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I want to know where he found Buddy Rogers tapes, considering he was in his prime in about 1963.


I don't think I've seen any of his matches either :sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I saw Blood Diamond.

It's a GREAT movie.

One of my favorites of all-time...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't think I've seen any of his matches either :sad:


I sure as hell haven't and don't care to.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - I saw Blood Diamond.
> 
> It's a GREAT movie.
> 
> One of my favorites of all-time...


Are you being serious? Or is there an inside jole or something?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The only two people to hold the NWA and WWF titles were both the Nature Boys.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

It doesn't matter anyway, cause theres noone better then "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair.

Woooooooooo!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Are you being serious? Or is there an inside jole or something?


i'm pretty sure he's serious, cause from what i've seen, it's a truly great movie!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair/Steamboat 2/3 falls would of been better if Earl Hebner was the referee.


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

ust look up rogers on youtube.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

LilHitman said:


> ust look up rogers on youtube.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LilHitman said:


> ust look up rogers on youtube.


I get six matches, none over ten minutes and almost all of them 3 minutes or less. 

You're using this as a basis to call him better then Flair?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qlGHpH1vxbA


~_________________________________________~


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=qlGHpH1vxbA
> 
> 
> ~_________________________________________~


I mark for 30 second headlocks in matches that last a minute and a half.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Buddy Rogers > Ric Flair based on the fact that there's more letters in his name.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

From what i've seen of Buddy Rogers, he's pretty crappy and slow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=qlGHpH1vxbA
> 
> 
> ~_________________________________________~


THAT WAS AWESOME! THAT WAS AWESOME!

TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Chris Angel just beat houdini's record of escaping a straight jacket by 2 minutes and57 seconds.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bob Backlund > Buddy Rogers


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Role Model said:


> THAT WAS AWESOME! THAT WAS AWESOME!
> 
> TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA! TNA!


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> From what i've seen of Buddy Rogers, he's pretty crappy and slow.


Quit making awesome banners, you'll never beat mine.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> :lmao


Everything is Awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Anybody else seen the main event of IYH: Final Four ?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Anybody else seen the main event of IYH: Final Four ?


When it aired and one time after.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Instead of wasting your time watching Buddy Rogers, you should all watch this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX4AR9AflU4


----------



## LilHitman (Mar 16, 2006)

truth the only thing ric flair is good at is WHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOing to the crowd.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

LilHitman said:


> truth the only thing ric flair is good at is WHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOing to the crowd.


You should be banned for having a shitty opinion.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Anybody else seen the main event of IYH: Final Four ?


I have. It's really good. 

Probably the best Vader match also in WWE that I have seen so far.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

LilHitman said:


> truth the only thing ric flair is good at is WHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOing to the crowd.


Go away. Please.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Everything is Awesome.


Huh?




LilIdiot said:


> truth the only thing ric flair is good at is WHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOing to the crowd.


wow... :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LilHitman said:


> truth the only thing ric flair is good at is WHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOing to the crowd.


stfu. the hating Flair gimmick is lame.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not retarded


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm glad I'm not retarded


:lmao


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm glad I'm not retarded


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> I have. It's really good.
> 
> *Probably the best Vader match also in WWE that I have seen so far.*


:shocked: 

Better than his match with HBK at Summerslam 96?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Final Four match is awesome Cal.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Um, doesn't Flair say "WOOOOO!" not "WHHOOOOO!"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Final Four match is awesome Cal.


I heard 

I'm adding that to my list of DVDs to get later this month


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Woooooooooooooooooo > WHOoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

FLAIR SUBMITTED~!!!!!!!!1

3rd FALL IS STARTING!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Better than his match with HBK at Summerslam 96?


I have never seen the Summerslam match before, how was it?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> I have never seen the Summerslam match before, how was it?


Great match. I've only seen it once, but it's around 4 star.


Might have been Vince Russo's first booking though


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Vader/Michaels > Final Four


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Orton vs. Cena tonight


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is it me or does Orton look human while Cena looks more like a mannequin? :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> At the end of the day, boxing lost. “The Fight” that was supposed to save
> boxing actually fueled the opposition. Over priced Pay-Per-View; sloppy,
> thin, and empty undercard; too much talk; lousy pay-offs. The truth of the
> matter is that many fight fans may have saved their money for UFC 71 later
> ...


QFT


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Orton's neck is very long


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

That Steamboat/Muta match I posted a few pages ago was awesome.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


>


OMG THE BIG BOOT! THE BIG BOOT BY SHANW MICHAELS!!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Is it me or does Orton look human while Cena looks more like a mannequin? :side:


I have to say that it's just you.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Is it me or does Orton look human while Cena looks more like a mannequin? :side:


They both look rather odd.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That Steamboat/Muta match I posted a few pages ago was awesome.


fo sho rly?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Orton's neck is very long


That's because Santa stuffed a large stocking of coal down Orton's throat at Christmas for being such an a-hole.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I have nothing to say.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> That's because Santa stuffed a large stocking of coal down Orton's throat at Christmas for being such an a-hole.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wolfpac is back causin' mass destruction
Guess who's here? The Bad Boys of wreslin'
Testin' competition when the war does their mission (?)
Got no mercy
See them race like a streak
If you don't know, you better find out the Wolfpac
Here to prove a point
Number 1, just believe that you don't want to mess with them
I'll be your forward (unknown)
Come in the ring, and then you're never walkin' out again

Don't turn your back on the Wolfpac
Don't turn your back on the Wolfpac
Don't turn your back on the Wolfpac
Don't turn your back on the Wolfpac
You might wind up in a body bag


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Just posted my picture in the Member Picture Thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Wolfpac is back causin' mass destruction
> Guess who's here? The Bad Boys of wreslin'
> Testin' competition when the war does their mission (?)
> Got no mercy
> ...


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Wolfpac is back causin' mass destruction
> Guess who's here? The Bad Boys of wreslin'
> Testin' competition when the war does their mission (?)
> Got no mercy
> ...


HEY YO!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I used to have a huge Wolfpac poster. :$


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I have to say it's just you Gord...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton did look a little different in that pic.

I still like the Wolfpac song:$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> I used to have a huge Wolfpac poster. :$


I have a huge frank sinatra post

Truth: a member with the name ECWSUCKS, asked me if he could make the ECW discussion thread :lmao


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

"I don't know how to put this but I'm kind of a big deal. "
"Really." 
"People know me."
"Well, I'm very happy for you."
"I'm very important. I have many leather-bound books and my apartment smells of rich mahogany!"


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Interested in seeing AMP's SRW in BTB.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Ron Burgundy: "I believe diversity is an old, old wooden ship used during the Civil War period."

"Ron why would the network be compalining about the lack of a ship in the news room?"

"Oh"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I have a huge frank sinatra post
> *
> Truth: a member with the name ECWSUCKS, asked me if he could make the ECW discussion thread* :lmao


Yeah he asked me this morning.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

"It's so warm! MILK WAS A BAD CHOICE~!"


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Pop, Lock It, Drop it!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a Wolf-Pac T-Shirt


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I have a Wolf-Pac T-Shirt


I..........don't have a frank Sinatra T shirt..........yet:side:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

"You're watching Channel 4 News with five-time Emmy award-winning anchor Ron Burgundy and Tits McGee." 
"Good evening, San Diego. I'm Veronica Corningstone. Tits McGee is on vacation. "
"and I'm Tits... I'm Ron Burgundy."


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

It's an illusion of the pants. I'm taking them back now. To the pants store.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Still have a lot to watch on the season DVD of That 70's Show that I have.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Disk 2 of the Flair DVD is the best disk ever produced.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

RaS said:


> It's an illusion of the pants. I'm taking them back now. To the pants store.


:lmao




"That smells like Big Foot's Dick!"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I..........don't have a frank Sinatra T shirt..........yet:side:


Nobody cares.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm Ron Burgundy?


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Pop, Lock It, Drop it!


:lmao

I haven't seen that one.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Tell me that your alright.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nobody cares.


i care.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Tell me that your alright.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> Tell me that your alright.


I'm alright


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Truth: Dont act like you're not Impressed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Tell me that your alright.


I'm alright


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I will probably watch most of this week's Impact. As most of TNA's shows that are near a PPV are usually solid.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I will probably watch most of this week's Impact. As most of TNA's shows that are near a PPV are usually solid.


TNA show? Solid? Same sentence?


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I will probably watch most of this week's Impact. As most of *TNA*'s shows that are near a PPV are *usually solid*.


Nah

Edit - GTFO


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Not wrestling wise. For hyping up a PPV, I think they are.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Not wrestling wise. For hyping up a PPV, I think they are.


James Earl Jones gets me hyped up.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nobody cares.


Catch AIDS :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/157312-btbgod.html


Nice usertitle


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Catch AIDS :agree:


Go watch BET


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/157312-btbgod.html
> 
> 
> Nice usertitle


:lmao 

No one dares claim to be a bigger mark then Pyro.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

WCW said:


> James Earl Jones gets me hyped up.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/157312-btbgod.html
> 
> 
> Nice usertitle


Original


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wait, TNA has a PPV this weekend?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> No one dares claim to be a bigger mark then Pyro.


Why would they want to?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: It's hot as hell outside right now.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Indeed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Wait, TNA has a PPV this weekend?


TNA TRIPLE THREAT!!! EVERY TITLE MATCH IS A TRIPLE THREAT MACT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA TRIPLE THREAT!!! EVERY TITLE MATCH IS A TRIPLE THREAT MACT!!!!!!!!


WTF?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA TRIPLE THREAT!!! EVERY TITLE MATCH IS A TRIPLE THREAT MACT!!!!!!!!


TRIPLE THREATDOWN!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

BRILLIANT!!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA TRIPLE THREAT!!! EVERY TITLE MATCH IS A TRIPLE THREAT MACT!!!!!!!!


I can't wait to see how the storylines will be for the TNA game. :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> There has been a major update to the situation regarding Randy Orton being sent home from last month's WWE European tour.
> 
> Originally, news broke that Randy Orton had been sent home because upwards of $50,000 in damages had been done to his hotel room. WWE.com picked up on the story and released their own statement, saying that Orton had been kicked off the tour for "undisclosed reasons" and would be disciplined appropriately.
> 
> ...


:lmao He must have been wasted.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> I can't wait to see how the storylines will be for the TNA game. :lmao


There won't be storylines in story mode, it will just be random shit happening.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I still think he may have been covering for Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao He must have been wasted.


Have you received RAW 97 yet?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There won't be storylines in story mode, it will just be random shit happening.


OMG! i love surprises.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Have you received RAW 97 yet?


I have not. He's shipping it out Wed or Thurs.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Kampann is out of the UFC 72 main event against Rich Franklin. They now have six weeks to find a replacment.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dave Meltzer said:


> --Mr. Kennedy suffered what we believe was a triceps injury over the weekend. We don't have any details other than it appears to be significant.



OH SNAP


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Kampann is out of the UFC 72 main event against Rich Franklin. They now have six weeks to find a replacment.


Let Chris Leben get his ass kicked again.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Cali, I'm sending your copy of the Danielson comp either tomorrow or Wednesday, most likely Wednesday morning (as I'll be getting the packages tomorrow). :hb

WCW, you want a copy of the compilation as well, right?

EDIT- Everyone in this thread should PM that news to Pyro.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> OH SNAP


:lmao sucks


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> OH SNAP


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy~!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Cali, I'm sending your copy of the Danielson comp either tomorrow or Wednesday, most likely Wednesday morning (as I'll be getting the packages tomorrow). :hb
> 
> WCW, you want a copy of the compilation as well, right?
> 
> EDIT- Everyone in this thread should PM that news to Pyro.


:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Cali, I'm sending your copy of the Danielson comp either tomorrow or Wednesday, most likely Wednesday morning (as I'll be getting the packages tomorrow). :hb
> 
> WCW, you want a copy of the compilation as well, right?
> 
> EDIT- Everyone in this thread should PM that news to Pyro.


I can't get it right now, I'll most likely order it next week.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MRRRRRRRRRRRR KENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEDY!

Sucks for him, but funny shit indeed.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

First Taker, And Now Kennedy?! WTF IS GOING ON?!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Mkay, just wanted to make sure you still wanted one. I might send it out earlier (like when I send a bunch of other people's), since I trust you'll send me the money.

There have been SOOOO many injuries this year, it's ridiculous. WWE decided to push their guys insanely instead of giving them a rest, so look at it. Edge, Taker, Kennedy, and I know there's tons more I'm forgetting.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I rule


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I rule


They didn't give you credit for creating the rule, issue them warning points.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh please, that's all thanks to myself and Szumi. We rule, you drool.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice, it's about time it was an actual rule.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> They didn't give you credit for creating the rule, issue them warning points.


If Admin posted in the TNA section I would :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Smackdowns fucked.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Oh please, that's all thanks to myself and Szumi. We rule, you drool.


Nah, nobody likes you guys.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Admin posted in the TNA section I would :side:


It's funny because most of the rules are ripped straight from Nitemare and he doesn't get any credit for it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It's funny because most of the rules are ripped straight from Nitemare and he doesn't get any credit for it.


Shhhh, statements like that could get you another 7 days.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, nobody likes you guys.


That's fine and dandy, but remember who got you your mod spot. I made you...and I can sure as hell destroy you.

HEEEEEEEEL TUUUUUUURN.......RUSSSSSSSO STYYYYYYLE~~~!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Leben is fighting at 71. Rumor is Yushin Okami may be the replacment.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

With 2 big Smackdown Main Eventers being injured, that might opens some doors for a Irish world champion.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Shhhh, statements like that could get you another 7 days.


I think I should inform Rob of this injustice.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Rhyno Gore-ing a shopping cart = Awesomeness


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QkegOsm5Uc&mode=related&search=

This is so wacky.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I bet Orton goes to Smackdown and gets the belt


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I bet Orton goes to Smackdown and gets the belt


I'd mark out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> That's fine and dandy, but remember who got you your mod spot. I made you...and I can sure as hell destroy you.
> 
> HEEEEEEEEL TUUUUUUURN.......RUSSSSSSSO STYYYYYYLE~~~!


Admin/Rajah got me my spot


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I bet Orton goes to Smackdown and gets the belt


Smackdown is just fine with the Animal holding his belt.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Orton >>> Batista


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Phenomenal1 rep comment said:


>


WTF? ..... 









Ew..


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Cali, I'm sending your copy of the Danielson comp either tomorrow or Wednesday, most likely Wednesday morning (as I'll be getting the packages tomorrow). :hb
> 
> WCW, you want a copy of the compilation as well, right?
> 
> EDIT- Everyone in this thread should PM that news to Pyro.



You managed to find Danielson/Gibson in the end then?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao who in their right mind would rep with their own picture.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd mark out.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: im pissed right now and its a 100 degress


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> trutH: im pissed right now and its a *100 degress*


It's pretty cool 6 feet under the ground


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> trutH: im pissed right now and its a 100 degress


Have AC?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Have AC?


yeah but still 

how is you're day going TNC?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Benoit should get the belt.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's pretty cool 6 feet under the ground


:shocked:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I wonder if they will give King Bookah another run now?




Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah but still
> 
> how is you're day going TNC?


Ahh pretty good. Youz?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Benoit should get the belt.





:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


Heel Austin is the man.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair should get the belt.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Heel Austin is the man.


I can't understand why people don't like his heel run.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Flair should get the belt.


That's more like it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I wonder if they will give King Bookah another run now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pissed off at what happend in basketball.

but besides that im good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Two Man Powertrip would have been so fucking awesome if HHH didn't get hurt


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Rory McAllisters myspace blog on his weirdest injury ever

:lmao



> So I recieved an e-mail asking me what the wierdest injury I sustained that kept me out of wrestling was. I can laugh about this one now but at the time it freaked me out and to be honest it's a bit gross and graphic so if you're easily offended, don't like to hear about bodily functions or are too young don't read any more!....and the plot thickens huh?
> 
> A few years ago I had just finished doing an indy show and Robbie myself and a few of the boys headed out to a strip bar to throw back a few cold ones and get something to eat. That's all we went there for people as seeing naked women gyrating close to me isn't something I want to see because being the nice guy that I am, I believe it's degrading to women and supporting such a thing would...blah blah blah, I like naked women damn it!!!That's why, I went I like the boob! Anyways we get there and start doing what you do at said establishments and after a short while order food. Now at the time I was way more health concious than I am now. For those of you that watch RAW you understand So the food arrives and is quickly devoured. I got a chicken breast salad and baked potatoe which had a slight after taste but I thought nothing of it, ate up and went back to the festivities at hand. Good times were had by all!
> 
> ...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lita took that Stunner pretty well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What the Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck? :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lita took that Stunner pretty well.


Agreed 


Another reason why I want RAW 2001 more than 2000


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> What the Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck? :lmao



It's his way of saying he's older and smarter.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Not a lie: The Slickest just posted in this thread.


----------



## MVP Weedman (Jan 29, 2007)

Nolo King just makes me laugh like praising the Miz in the Kennedy thread. He actually is the funniest straight gimmick poster i have seen on here.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

2Slick said:


> Not a lie: The Slickest just posted in this thread.


You should post here more often.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

The new Linkin Park album sucks major monkey balls.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Not a lie: The Slickest just posted in this thread.


:shocked: 

Alright Troy?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm actually glad that Kennedy thread got made even if it's real, now I can permanently ban Sharp once he comes in and says he hopes Kennedy dies or gets another injury that ends his career or something. It'll happen, guaranteed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JR's heel turn in '96 = ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> The new Linkin Park album sucks major monkey balls.


Really? I like the single off of it, haven't bothered to listen to the rest.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

I made this a long time ago.

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=24286&p=1

RATINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Really? I like the single off of it, haven't bothered to listen to the rest.


It's droning, everything sounds the same.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=24286&p=1
> 
> RATINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMFG MARK OUT.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> It's droning, everything sounds the same.


Meh, I'll probably give it a listen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=24286&p=1
> 
> RATINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn it, he played it safe. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Iron Sheik has some pent up anger.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

That security guy was well scared.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You have to read the video description to get the full story.

This happened 5/6/07 at a New Jersey sports show. When I was in line to meet the Warrior, the Sheik approached him and tried to shake his hand. The Warrior refused and said, "I'm not shaking a hypocrite's hand. You went around telling people I was on drugs. Get out of my face". At this point, I pulled my trusty digital camera out of my pocket and filmed the encounter starting at that point. The Sheik goes nuts, even decking one of the promoters! I heard that Sheik attacked him again as he was attempting to hide behind a table. Security tried to confiscate my camera as I was leaving, but I headed out the door before the police came.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7Id...ww.pwinsider.com/ViewArticle.asp?id=24286&p=1


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Sheik is a nutter.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/141799-killah-b.html


:no:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Watching 1993 MOTY Bastion Booger vs. Marty Jannetty


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm booking Shiek vs. Warrior in a "Camel clutch, break his back, fuck his ass, make him humble" match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm booking Shiek vs. Warrior in a "Camel clutch, break his back, fuck his ass, make him humble" match


3,000 points on Shiek.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm booking Shiek vs. Warrior in a "Camel clutch, break his back, fuck his ass, make him humble" match


Ratings will be off the chart.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> 3,000 points on Shiek.


I should get a vbookie for my BTB since it's so awesome.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

The Sheik is fucking insane. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEQKyQY7Y8o&mode=related&search=


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I hope Sheik makes L\arry Sweeney humble at an IWC show sometime, since they said it might happen a while ago.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: It's not manly in the slightest to blow out a match.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am watching JBL vs John Cena in an I Quit Match from Judgement Day 2005.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Yahoo pool results

TNC over JDL for 4,000 points


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Yahoo pool results
> 
> TNC over JDL for 4,000 points


gg. but 4000 is nothing ESPN has to give me 200,000 anyway.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are having rough kinky sex on my TV screen. :shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- fairly certain I did horribly on my Math final. 

Oh well. Fuck it.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Math is for suckers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ric Flair decided to skip Raw tonight to go to Vegas because he's the fuckin Nature Boy.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- fairly certain I did horribly on my Math final.
> 
> Oh well. Fuck it.


yeah. im getting in F in math.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> Ric Flair decided to skip Raw tonight to go to Vegas because he's the fuckin Nature Boy.


I say he's scared of Carlito eh?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

*Truth*-Mick Foley wrote in his second book that that he was angry at the Rock for going beyond their agreement that the Rock would give Foley 5 chairshots in the "I Quit" Match and wound up giving him 11. In addition, Foley wrote that his feelings were hurt when the Rock didn't show up backstage to check up on him after the match. The Rock would later apologize to Foley for this.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I say he's scared of Carlito eh?


Ric Flair fears no man.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> Ric Flair decided to skip Raw tonight to go to Vegas because he's the fuckin Nature Boy.


And to think. He was put in a storyline that made him complain about Carlito not being commited and what not. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Read that Meltzer is reporting that Kennedy suffered a tricep injury over the weekend and it appears to be severe.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> if you don't like ass you're queer


This quote confuses me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chaos said:


> And to think. He was put in a storyline that made him complain about Carlito not being commited and what not. :lmao


He's doing it for some company thing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sid Vicious vs. Night Stalker from Clash Of The Champions XIII may be the worst match I've ever seen.


I'll see if I can find a link


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, anywho, we should be seing some hardcore heel from Carlito tonight.

*THE LONG AWAIT IS OVER!*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Well, anywho, we should be seing some hardcore heel from Carlito tonight.
> 
> *THE LONG AWAIT IS OVER!*


I'll make sure to change the channel along with 30,000 other people.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhdmUW6NHPA


:lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'll make sure to change the channel along with 30,000 other people.


Go ahead and change it. You'll miss the highlight of Raw.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhdmUW6NHPA
> 
> 
> :lmao


 ***** Classic.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Go ahead and change it. You'll miss the highlight of Raw.


Yeah I know, I may forget to turn it back in time for Orton/Cena.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/142323-jacker.html

Nice usertitle


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

"It's gonna morph! Ahh drop a cluster bomb! Cluster Bomb!! Cluster Bomb!!!!"

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/142323-jacker.html
> 
> Nice usertitle


Red rep him with "Get Deported".


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Yeah I know, I may forget to turn it back in time for Orton/Cena.


That's too bad


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, I just clicked on this Kennedy countdown thing at wwe.com, and this was in the article (mind you, it was written May 1st):



> Some believe that cashing it in sooner rather than later could be a wiser choice for Kennedy. By doing so, he can exploit its value *before an unexpected injury could occur*.


Rapwned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Red rep him with "Get Deported".


I believe red repping illegal aliens is against the rules.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Well, I just clicked on this Kennedy countdown thing at wwe.com, and this was in the article (mind you, it was written May 1st):
> 
> 
> 
> Rapwned.


:hb


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> Red rep him with "Get Deported".


OUCH! LMFAO!


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: Just put up a Stacy Megapost


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Carlito got buried last week:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> OUCH! LMFAO!


Go back to EPW.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Carlito smells


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

nilo king just "blue" repped me with "thats not cool, lawls."

How fucking witty of him.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Go back to EPW.


You just wished you can get booked.  



Phenomenal1 said:


> carlito smells


oo nice one.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> *You just wished you can get booked.*
> 
> 
> 
> oo nice one.


I got booked last week. You should really pay more attention.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I got booked last week. You should really pay more attention.


On Histeria i'm guessing? Did you win?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> You just wished you can get booked.
> 
> 
> 
> *oo nice one*.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd rather tear my triceps then watch Carlito wrestle.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Thank you very much.


No, thank you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd rather tear my triceps then watch Carlito wrestle.


I'd rather watch TNA


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> On Histeria i'm guessing? Did you win?


No.

Yes.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> No.
> 
> Yes.


   

Char name?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> No, thank you.


Your just jealous that I have held an actual title belt.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Char name?


Don't worry. That was the same face i made when i discovered your win/loss record.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Don't worry. That was the same face i made when i discovered your win/loss record.





Phenomenal1 said:


> Your just jealous that I have held an actual title belt.


Lol @ Both.

Emperor DC, we will see how good you do when you start to get out of the lower-card.. lol

P1, why would I be jealous of someone over the internet who has touched a belt before. whooped d doo. lolz


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have and exact replica of the Smoking Skull Belt (a real one, not the ones they sell at WWE.com) that was given to me by Steve Austin.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Word?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I have and exact replica of the Smoking Skull Belt (a real one, not the ones they sell at WWE.com) that was given to me by Steve Austin.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- My head hurts.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: I have tea. WTF do I win?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nah I was lying.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

GTG. IFL is on. Peace out.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I win.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

y


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax held the NWA title which was once held by The Nature Boy Ric Flair. He wins.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: I have tea. WTF do I win?


A teapot. It's short AND stout.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Spartanlax held the NWA title which was once held by The Nature Boy Ric Flair. He wins.


Nah, that belt has been tainted.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

MrMonty said:


> A teapot. It's short AND stout.


Where's it's handle? Where's it's spout?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I was watching a video of a bunch of WWE wrestlers going into their hotel in Italy and there were some fans outside, and most of the wrestlers ignored the fans but Ric Flair walked by them, and a few minutes later he walked back out and went "WHOOOOOO!" and signed a bunch of autographs.

Ric Flair is the fucking man.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Spartanlax held the NWA title which was once held by The Nature Boy Ric Flair. He wins.


True. After holding that belt, women ran up to me and did things that, if I listed right now, would have me banned for life.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I still win.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JR said the NWA title doesn't mean anything any more.


I listen to JR.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Where's it's handle? Where's it's spout?


I'll go ask the kettle.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I was watching a video of a bunch of WWE wrestlers going into their hotel in Italy and there were some fans outside, and most of the wrestlers ignored the fans but Ric Flair walked by them, and a few minutes later he walked back out and went "WHOOOOOO!" and signed a bunch of autographs.
> 
> Ric Flair is the fucking man.


Link plz


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> True. After holding that belt, women ran up to me and did things that, if I listed right now, would have me banned for life.


deetails & picz plz


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> True. After holding that belt, women ran up to me and did things that, if I listed right now, would have me banned for life.


They double posted?

:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Link plz


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDF-PrhXqe0


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I listen to John Cena.

We fight together.
We ride together.
We gonna get live together.
Chain Gang is the click.
Its trademarc the truth.
This is Basic Thuganmics.
Im rainin fire like apache helicopters.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDF-PrhXqe0


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: About to feed my dog.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Truth:* Just watched the Flair DVD again.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Just made a facebook last night, decided to put it in my sig. Because I can.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> *Truth:* Just watched the Flair DVD again.


Jesus Christ, Austin lays Vince (?) out in your sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> *Truth:* Just watched the Flair DVD again.


I'm about to watch Flair/Funk I quit


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> Jesus Christ, Austin lays Vince (?) out in your sig.


Yeah, that's Vinnie Mac. LOL at him taking a swing first.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I still listen to John Cena


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spinning Toe Hold = ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeMx13ugnMo


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Booker T was a horrible Weakest Link player.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Booker T was a horrible Weakest Link player.


He's smart, he has glasses.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeMx13ugnMo
> 
> 
> :lmao


Wow, you were right, Long did suck back then. Nothing has changed.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I am richer than I've ever been. Sweet.

Edit: Jeff only gave me 50 points not 50,000


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I am richer than I've ever been. Sweet.


did you like my message?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Wow, you were right, Long did suck back then. Nothing has changed.


:hb


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> did you like my message?


I would have preferred the other 49950 points...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* OMG Andre the Giant has passed away!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* OMG Andre the Giant has passed away!!!


Welcome to 1992 (?)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> I would have preferred the other 49950 points...


I'll give you the same amount of points I gave McQueen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* OMG Andre the Giant has passed away!!!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I would have preferred the other 49950 points...


k i sent it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> k i sent it.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao:lmao


i meant the 49,950.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i meant the 49,950.


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll give you the same amount of points I gave McQueen.


<<rubs hands excitedly...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> <<rubs hands excitedly...


Sent


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: at the rate im going, it will take me a while until i reach a million.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

lol

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4082456-post1.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> lol
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4082456-post1.html


He's a Cubs fan, he doesn't deserve to be here anyway.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> lol
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4082456-post1.html


gave him red rep


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> gave him red rep


I bet that totally devestated him.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sent


You big spender you.

Spend a little time with me?

<<dances seductively


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm trying to finish my Social's project by tonight.

I'm like, half way done currently. :sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I bet that totally devestated him.


yeah but he will be banned. so who cares.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'm trying to finish my Social's project by tonight.
> 
> I'm like, half way done currently. :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> You big spender you.
> 
> Spend a little time with me?
> 
> <<dances seductively


don't tease me


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Bobby Lashley just got humbled... :lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I'm trying to finish my Social's project by tonight.
> 
> I'm like, half way done currently. :sad:


cool sig. :$


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm recording 24 tonight and watching Raw.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I'm recording 24 tonight and watching Raw.


Lame. SHIT is going down this week.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lame. SHIT is going down this week.


Truth: I still haven't watched last weeks 24 yet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You have no idea how hard I laughed at Vince's head being on Lashley's body.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

*Truth:* Blackout > all other Indy stables ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Candice pinning Melina = no ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I still haven't watched last weeks 24 yet.


Meh, nothing special, really a story advancing show. but this week...SHIT is going down.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

mikeie said:


> *Truth:* Blackout > all other Indy stables ever.


This is true. It's a shame they were booked poorly most of the time, otherwise they woulda been 100x bigger. Gabe Sapolsky booking the original BLKOUT = mega-ultra ratings.

CMAngle33 fucking pisses me off a lot of the time. He wants to fit in so badly, and when he finds out a piece of 'inside' info (shit he isn't supposed to know), he'll flaunt it like crazy and make himself look like a dumbass.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> You have no idea how hard I laughed at Vince's head being on Lashley's body.


Truth: Raw sounds pretty good so far. I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> This is true. It's a shame they were booked poorly most of the time, otherwise they woulda been 100x bigger. Gabe Sapolsky booking the original BLKOUT = mega-ultra ratings.
> 
> CMAngle33 fucking pisses me off a lot of the time. He wants to fit in so badly, and when he finds out a piece of 'inside' info (shit he isn't supposed to know), he'll flaunt it like crazy and make himself look like a dumbass.


But now that Kingston is in PWU, and Ruckus/Sabian are feuding with Frazier/Young, Blackout is almost dead.

But I still love their funny ass nick-names.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NO REMORSE COPRS > every stable ever. Indy or not.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Raw sounds pretty good so far. I can't wait to watch it.


We get it on a 15 minute delay, I've only seen the opening promo, which was fine. Don't worry though, this is Raw, not SmackDown!. They'll find a way to make the show take a dive in a big hurry.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Fan's music is horrible


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> NO REMORSE COPRS > every stable ever. Indy or not.


Don't lie in the Truth thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> NO REMORSE COPRS > every stable ever. Indy or not.


The Horsemen? 

Didn't think so.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> NO REMORSE COPRS > every stable ever. Indy or not.


MSN plz


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

How are they gonna explain Santino Marella or whatever? Yeah, he was a random fan that won the belt...and by the way, he just so happens to be a trained wrestler/mixed martial artists! Man, what are the odds of that?! What a lucky guy!!

Dumbasses.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> MSN plz


I'm typing a paper. No way I would ever finish it on MSN.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> We get it on a 15 minute delay, I've only seen the opening promo, which was fine. Don't worry though, this is Raw, not SmackDown!. They'll find a way to make the show take a dive in a big hurry.


I hope not. 

Truth: I'm outta here. I don't want to see any spoilers. Later everyone.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> How are they gonna explain Santino Marella or whatever? Yeah, he was a random fan that won the belt...and by the way, he just so happens to be a trained wrestler/mixed martial artists! Man, what are the odds of that?! What a lucky guy!!
> 
> Dumbasses.


Dud Wrestlin Is Real Dud y u Tlkin' Lke It AInt


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

KENNEDY~!!!!!1


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm typing a paper. No way I would ever finish it on MSN.


Plz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Masters is such a jobber. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

KENNEDY~!1


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth:

KENNEDY!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just finished my Social's project, after working on it for a few days.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy's gonna lose:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Kennedy's gonna lose:lmao:lmao:lmao


I predict Vader interferes and wins MITB.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I predict Vader interferes and wins MITB.


I'd mark for weeks


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Ric Flair won MITB he would cover the briefcase in diamonds.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> If Ric Flair won MITB he would cover the briefcase in diamonds.


It would be custom made to where it costs more than Kennedy's house.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy yelling as loud as he could in Edge's face is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


srsly


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao at people in the discussion thread thinking that Shawn was going to win.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

John Cena is less then two months away from surpassing JBL's title reign.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> John Cena is less then two months away from surpassing JBL's title reign.


Actually, Cena's first reign beat JBL's reign by a day or two, I believe.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Actually, Cena's first reign beat JBL's reign by a day or two, I believe.


John "Bradshaw" Layfield = 280 days
John Cena = 280 days


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Edge is seriously gonna win


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Khali is gonna win the belt.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> John "Bradshaw" Layfield = 280 days
> John Cena = 280 days


Oh, that's right, they tied for title reign length. But, Batista's first reign was 2 days longer than JBL's. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cryme Tyme stole the pills from Hardy's locker.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Oh, that's right, they tied for title reign length. But, Batista's first reign was 2 days longer than JBL's. :lmao


Because Batista is THE ANIMAL!


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Khali is gonna win the belt.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4083212-post516.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4083291-post575.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Carlito sucks so bad he can't even cut a good promo in English.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Carlito sucks so bad he can't even cut a good promo in English.


Nah, he sucks so bad he can't even cut a good promo in Spanish.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I red repped the dude that laughed at Cal for suggesting Flair needs a World Title.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The greatest match ever (not involving Flair) just took place on Raw.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy~!!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao



He got squashed:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ken Injury.....Injury.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Pyro's gonna be upset soon (since he won't see this for another 15 minutes)

Edit - guess he already heard about it


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4083449-post705.html



> I red repped the dude that laughed at Cal for suggesting Flair needs a World Title.


Same, what a moron


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

My idol, The Nature Boy Ric Flair, got in a plane wreck, broke his back, crawled out of the wreckage, and won the PWI Rookie of the the year award as well as the NWA TV title the same year. He was a real man.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I PMed Legend to get his reaction to the Edge/Kennedy match


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I PMed Legend to get his reaction to the Edge/Kennedy match


He lives in Europe, he's been asleep during all of this, he's in for a hell of a surprise when he wakes up. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

For some reason I'm upset that Edge beat Kennedy.

I know Kennedy is injured. I know Edge will finally be used correctly on Smackdown (if he goes to Smackdown, which I believe he will). I'm not even angry with how they did the match. 

I'm just upset for some reason.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4083517-post750.html

WTF?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wow, what an awful way to end Raw. We don't even know how the match ended.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/340527-raw-discussion-thread-77.html#post4083534


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4083517-post750.html
> 
> WTF?


His user name is wrong.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Wow, what an awful way to end Raw. We don't even know how the match ended.


I presume Orton wins by Countout.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4083034-post124.html

I wish, I wish.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm pretty mad Edge won. It also blows for Kennedy that he wins MITB and gets injured a short while after.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I presume Orton wins by Countout.


No Wai


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/140963-liveforever.html

Put him in red, but only because he asked for it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4083034-post124.html
> 
> I wish, I wish.


The Vampire should win the belt.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Vampire should win the belt.


If I wasn't in a lazy mood I would photoshop The Vampire with the MITB briefcase.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> If I wasn't in a lazy mood I would photoshop The Vampire with the MITB briefcase.


Ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ratings


Have you read TNA-Raven-TNA's latest Vince Russo nut hugging thread?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I made a thread in the RAW section


A WWE mod thought it was good enough to sticky.


Then it's get dumped by another mod.


Is it because I'm black?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*EDIT:* Nevermind. I thought Pyro was just closing all of the Kennedy threads he saw because he was pissed off. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Wait, what thread got removed?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Have you read TNA-Raven-TNA's latest Vince Russo nut hugging thread?


I saw it, didn't bother to read it. I wish he didn't credit Russo's book so I could have warned him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I saw it, didn't bother to read it. I wish he didn't credit Russo's book so I could have warned him.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There already was another Edge/MITB discussion thread. Not saying that's why he closed it, just pointing something out.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Downloading the Heroes episode from tonight


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Wait, what thread got removed?


I got premission from *2* WWE mods to make the official "Edge is the new Mr. MITB" thread. And it got deleted by a Smod. And there's only 1 smod on right now


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^



Kennedy is officially the JD Drew of the WWE.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Truth - Kennedy sucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

racist, tbh


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would like Kennedy a lot more if he was Ric Flair.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I would like Kennedy a lot more if he was Ric Flair.


I think we all would.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4083749-post810.html


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

The only thing Ric Flair is good at is WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOing to the crowd.

The only thing Ken Kennedy is good at is chewing bubble gum and saying his name while spitting a liter of Saliva.

Close, but no cigar I guess.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The guy that laughed at me for saying Flair needs the title is in the red now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4083749-post810.html


I disagree.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I disagree.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just read a thread where someone accused HBK of being a mid carder. No joke. 

Shawn Michaels - The only Mid Carder to main event 4 Wrestlemanias.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I just read a thread where someone accused HBK of being a mid carder. No joke.
> 
> Shawn Michaels - The only Mid Carder to main event 4 Wrestlemanias.


What section?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4083811-post815.html

Anyone believe this dude?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HBK main evented 5 WM's actually 

Edit - Maybe not. Bam Bam vs. Football player doesn't count


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: with kennedy, and taker hurt. this is a good time to push benoit in the main event.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't believe him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> HBK main evented 5 WM's actually


12
14
20
23
?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> 12
> 14
> 20
> 23
> ?


11. HBK vs Diesel.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pyro's breakdown = Hilarity.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That wasn't the main event though Bam Bam Bigelow/LT was.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> 11. HBK vs Diesel.


We shall count it as 1/2 of a main event.

Oh and http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4083769-post3.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> 12
> 14
> 20
> 23
> ?


Bam Bam vs. Football player doesn't count as a main event


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He would have main evented 13 as well if he didn't lose his smile.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin should of main evented 13. He won the Royal Rumble


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meh, I say is was billed as a double main-event. Like WM 8.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah but I wouldn't trade Austin/Hart for a probable Austin/Taker or Sid match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice to know that dude couldn't reply to me in that HBK thread.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Mike Tyson should be inducted into the WWE HOF Celebrity wing next year.

His accepting speech would pretty much be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Mike Tyson should be inducted into the WWE HOF Celebrity wing next year.
> 
> His accepting speech would pretty much be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Pyro's breakdown = Hilarity.


Breaking down? I'm calm as fuck, if breaking down means I have to explain everything going on with Kennedy right now then, whatever you say.

I'm not breaking down, worried, nervous, or whatever. I know they didn't take Kennedy's title push away from him, he got injured and they're waiting for him to come back and fued with Edge. I'm already laughing at some of the comments that some people have made.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4083878-post816.html


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao

Edge jobs to Cena...again. Comedy. Cena is the man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just watched a really good juniors tag team match from NOAH. ****1/2 in my book.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wonder if Edge lost in 6 seconds on a nationally televised event 




Diesel said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - New sig :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Kennedy was a real wrestler then he would have figured out a way to lose MITB without being pinned...like HBK did every time he had to lose a title.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I'm just a little depressed right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

will94 said:


> Truth - New sig :side:


I'm laughing over here. It's like some people think the WWE's magically decided to cancel his title push just because of an injury.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm just a little depressed right now.


y


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ Because I'm fairly certain that I'm not going to get the grade I needed on my math test in order to get a good enough grade in math to keep my financial aid.


Pyro™ said:


> I'm laughing over here. It's like some people think the WWE's magically decided to cancel his title push just because of an injury.


He'll be fine as long as he doesn't trash any hotel rooms.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Casual fans have already forgotten about Kennedy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Shawn Michaels' WWE title losses:

WHC- Lost to Triple H
Tag- Vacated, vacated, vacated due to injury, eliminated his partner in a battle royal
WWE Title- Pin, Lost his smile, Pin
European- Pin in a joke match
IC- Pin, Vacated, Vacated


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Shawn Michaels' WWE title losses:
> 
> WHC- Lost to Triple H
> Tag- Vacated, vacated, vacated due to injury, eliminated his partner in a battle royal
> ...


What a fucking idiot. He's really a team player


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What a fucking idiot. He's really a team player


2 of those five pins were to clique buddies and one was to his buddy Marty Jennetty. Not to mention he vacated one of the IC titles to Shane Douglas so Razor Ramon could squash him 5 minutes later. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Another reason why he isn't even close to being the greatest of all time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Shawn Michaels is fuckin Superman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't talk bad about Jesus.(HBK)


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm laughing over here. It's like some people think the WWE's magically decided to cancel his title push just because of an injury.


I agree that he's not losing his title push. And to be honest, I like this option of him disappearing then returning to feud with Edge and either wining the case back or a championship far more than the option of having him cut the same promo every week for several months and never stepping into the ring during those months.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Another reason why he isn't even close to being the greatest of all time.


The Nature Boy always put his opponents over cleanly (besides that time Dusty wanted him to drop the title cleanly to Rick Steiner in under 5 min at Starrcade, but can you blame him?)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

will94 said:


> I agree that he's not losing his title push. And to be honest, I like this option of him disappearing then returning to feud with Edge and either wining the case back or a championship far more than the option of having him cut the same promo every week for several months and never stepping into the ring during those months.


I wonder how the IWC is going to react to Edge jobbing to Kennedy clean. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I might get angry if my RAW 96 set doesn't get delivered tomorrow


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Nature Boy always put his opponents over cleanly (besides that time Dusty wanted him to drop the title cleanly to Rick Steiner in under 5 min at Starrcade, but can you blame him?)


I agree, Dusty is an asshole


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I think the best option for this Kennedy thing would've been to have someone take him out, but leave him with MITB. Have nobody mention him or the MITB contract for the months that he's out, and not hype up his return, but instead, have him show up at the end of a PPV, completely unexpected, and cash in and win, making an impact on his return like people are supposed to.

But this Edge thing works out OK too.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I didn't even know Kennedy was/is injured.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Edge winning the title tomorrow night after Taker beats Batista will be cool.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge deserves a reign honestly, but sorry to disappoint everyone, it's not happening.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Edge deserves a reign honestly, but sorry to disappoint everyone, it's not happening.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4083034-post124.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Edge deserves a reign honestly, but sorry to disappoint everyone, it's not happening.


I think that he will win it. He'll win it, then stay on Smackdown.

Smackdown really could use Edge right now, and it's not like he's being used to his full potential over on Raw. Kennedy will win the title eventually, it's not like the MITB contract is the only way he can get a title shot.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

She was a ho....for sho.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I will not GTFO.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Giant won the WCW title on his debut and Ken Kennedy has been in the WWE for 2+ years and still hasn't won. Clearly The Giant posses better in ring skill.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The Giant won the WCW title on his debut and Ken Kennedy has been in the WWE for 2+ years and still hasn't won. Clearly The Giant posses better in ring skill.


Giant was also in the 2nd greatest faction of all time, The Dungeon of Doom.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The Giant won the WCW title on his debut and Ken Kennedy has been in the WWE for 2+ years and still hasn't won. Clearly The Giant posses better in ring skill.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*y*



Derek said:


> I will not GTFO.


y


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I had to close WFGF.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: y*



Killa CaLi said:


> y


'cuz Stone Cold said so.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Giant was also in the 2nd greatest faction of all time, The Dungeon of Doom.


Who might I ask is #1?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Who might I ask is #1?


Horseman. I wouldn't put anybody else as #1, even if I was just joking around.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Giant is at least 730 times better then Kennedy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Who might I ask is #1?


JBL's cabinet


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I had to close WFGF.


Ya I saw it. Sucks. I really liked it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> JBL's cabinet


JBL didn't win a world title until 12 years into his career, making the big show 4000 times better then him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> JBL didn't win a world title until 12 years into his career, making the big show 4000 times better then him.


What about Benoit? It took him over 13 years (If you count the WCW World title win). 17 years if you only count WWE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> JBL didn't win a world title until 12 years into his career, making the big show 4000 times better then him.


Can't argue with that


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

New usertitle.

Cred: Cal/Stephen Colbeagle The Eagle.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm actually buying Halloween Havoc '95 later this month.


I GET TO SEE THE GIANT WIN IT~!!!!!1


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> What about Benoit? It took him over 13 years (If you count the WCW World title win). 17 years if you only count WWE.


4745 times worse then Big Show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> 4745 times worse then Big Show.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Giant fell off the side of a building and still came back to win the title in his first match ever.


ON THE SAME NIGHT~!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really want to see Warrior and Sheik argue. Argue for like, ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm dead tired, so I'm calling it a night. Later


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOGrSVCQ8T0


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


>


IT'S TIME! IT'S TIME! IT'S VADER TIME!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

TTruth - Hi everyone,


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dead Thread


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Thinking of buying the first season of the Drew Carey Show tomorrow.


It's not on TV anymore


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Thinking of buying the first season of the Drew Carey Show tomorrow.
> 
> 
> It's not on TV anymore


That show rules. I'm sad TBS doesn't show it anymore.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That show rules. I'm sad TBS doesn't show it anymore.


I know :sad: It got bumped by King Of Queens. 


The first season was released on DVD last week


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - What happened to King Of Booking/Booking King? He's now a "*Moron*"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - What happened to King Of Booking/Booking King? He's now a "*Moron*"


Hacked into someones account. It's a long story.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - What happened to King Of Booking/Booking King? He's now a "*Moron*"


He put his varsity baseball record in his sig.


Edit - WTF:lmao:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I know :sad: It got bumped by King Of Queens.
> 
> 
> The first season was released on DVD last week


I like King of Queens as well. 

Nice, maybe I'll go pick that up tomorrow.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hacked into someones account. It's a long story.





Killa CaLi said:


> He put his varsity baseball record in his sig.


Ohh. Tut, tut, tut, naughty boy. :no:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They need to release whose line is it anyway in a massive boxset.

:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Evolution said:


> They need to release whose line is it anyway in a massive boxset.
> 
> :$


Would be ratings.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - School. Later dudes.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Cry Wolf has to be the stupidest thing i've ever watched.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I'm thinking about starting a BTB, I don't mind the idea of writing a weekly show, it's everything else like starting up, getting and managing the roster and actually keeping it afloat that I can't be assed with.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Cry_Wolf was on foxtel this arvo. I was thinking about watching it because the trailer intriuged me a while ago. But Scrubs was on.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching 24



> They need to release whose line is it anyway in a massive boxset.


I'm pretty sure a couple seasons were released. I saw then on Amazon when I was looking for Drew Carey


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Evolution said:


> Truth: I'm thinking about starting a BTB, I don't mind the idea of writing a weekly show, it's everything else like starting up, getting and managing the roster and actually keeping it afloat that I can't be assed with.


Don't do it, it will never beat mine


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Evolution said:


> Truth: Cry_Wolf was on foxtel this arvo. I was thinking about watching it because the trailer intriuged me a while ago. But Scrubs was on.


Yeah, that's what I watched it on. 


Did Phenners rep anyone else with a picture of himself? Dickhead...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/340726-wwe-production-truck.html

Best.post.ever.before.closing.a.thread.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I repped everybody with a picture of myself.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ha, I got red repped for closing a thread.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Pretty stupid.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

King of Booking hacked Deadman_014's account, i'm pretty sure. They are friends and Brandon must of dumped him.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Flame me all you want I mean seriously if you feel like getting banned go ahead and flame me.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Look at Kennedys face.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCK said:


> Truth - Look at Kennedys face.


He should have lost just for having that stupid look on his face.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

Kennedy lost?

Hi.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Kennedy will still get his title shot at Mania 24. I am predicting that right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4078974-post67.html



:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4078974-post67.html
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


It was funnier when I heard it on DVD.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Can't sleep.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- Can't sleep.


Welcome to the party.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It was funnier when I heard it on DVD.


My wife is strong with plow


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I got 2 hours of sleep and I have to get up in about 5 hours now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Miz is making me a Dungeon Of Doom banner


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Miz is making me a Dungeon Of Doom banner


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Miz is making me a Dungeon Of Doom banner


He won't make it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Just watched Raw.

I'm laughing at the IWC since Kennedy lost his MITB.......lost his MITB!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Just watched Raw.
> 
> I'm laughing at the IWC since Kennedy lost his MITB.......lost his MITB!


Nah, most of the people on this site (at least from what I saw) were happy Edge won.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He won't make it.


 

He said he's making it today.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

NCIH said:


> I'm laughing at the IWC since Kennedy lost his MITB.......lost his MITB!


Joking, right?


----------



## MIZ (Aug 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He won't make it.


Will so!

Just having some PS problems, thats all:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Just watched Raw.
> 
> I'm laughing at the IWC since Kennedy lost his MITB.......lost his MITB!


"You're an idiot if you think Edge is going to win the belt"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Nah, most of the people on this site (at least from what I saw) were happy Edge won.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4084023-post1245.html


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4084023-post1245.html


I saw that. You probably could fit the whole match in one gif and it'd be within the limit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Double post? I fucked up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb



MIZ said:


> Will so!
> 
> Just having some PS problems, thats all:$


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kronical™ said:


> Joking, right?


No. Besides, it should be apparent that by IWC, I meant Legend and Pyro. 

People suck. Edge is so cashing in the MITB on Smackdown, and winning the title. He's desperately needed. Batista and Henry cannot headline the next two months of Smackdown.

Edit: Taht thread is gone! Damnit.


----------



## Kronical™ (Oct 27, 2006)

NCIH said:


> No. Besides, it should be apparent that by IWC, I meant Legend and Pyro.
> 
> People suck. Edge is so cashing in the MITB on Smackdown, and winning the title. He's desperately needed. Batista and Henry cannot headline the next two months of Smackdown.
> 
> Edit: Taht thread is gone! Damnit.


I'm Aussie so we don't get Raw until tomorrow, which I won't be able to see anyway and I haven't seen what Pyro and Legend have said. Suppose I'll go look now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoiler



How many times will CTU be infiltrated?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Kennedy will still get his title shot at Mania 24. BANK ON IT!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> How many times will CTU be infiltrated?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> How many times will CTU be infiltrated?


That was bullshit.

They had 3 security guards. 3.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MIZ said:


> Will so!
> 
> Just having some PS problems, thats all:$


Thats a new one.

I wouldn't count on getting the banner soon, Cali.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MIZ said:


> Will so!
> 
> Just having some PS problems, thats all:$


Thats a new one.

I wouldn't count on getting the banner soon, Cali.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MIZ said:


> Will so!
> 
> Just having some PS problems, thats all:$


Thats a new one.

I wouldn't count on getting the banner soon, Cali.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


:frustrate


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Woah, WF just fucked up big-time for me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WF is queer, rit now.


----------



## MIZ (Aug 8, 2006)

Need to re dl PS, stupid ass Vista.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ Beavis getting modded again


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lita and Trish kissing=ratings.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> lol @ Beavis getting modded again


Thats guys like the plague.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If Edge wins the Title, I'm stealing Bubba's Idiot Quote of the Week.

And guess whose quote I'm going to use...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Kennedy's still Mr. Money in the Bank to me, damnit!

No seriously, I'd enjoy seeing Edge cash in if he does on SD! this week. Anything that keeps a long0term Henry/Batista feud from involving a World Title is fine with me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


You seriously don't know which poster's quotes I'm goingn to use?

Seriously?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


You seriously don't know which poster's quotes I'm goingn to use?

Seriously?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

1 hour, and i already want to go home.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Is Kennedy supposed to be a face now or what?


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

truh - kennedy looks weird in this pic


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Is Kennedy Supposed to be a face now or what?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2024918358


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I made these posts and they just dissapeared.

Can't wait for the Badass™ server.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Now the posts are back.

WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## -Beavis (Jan 27, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Thats guys like the plague.


How?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

-Beavis said:


> How?


I really, actually do not know. I think i am going to take sick leave and go home. I need my bed and i feel awful, not to mention the stress i'm under.

I will be back later, friends.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

^^What?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Is Kennedy supposed to be a face now or what?


It kind of looks like it. This would be a great opportunity to try to turn him if they choose to do so.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

So, how many times since WM23 has Pyro said that "Kennedy is going to win the title when he cashes in MITB"? My guess is 3,000.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

You do the math. It will get you warmed up for school, old friend.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Pyro said:


> He's Money In The Bank for now but anyone with a brain knows that Kennedy is injured from the reports that came in today, then taking it back from Edge. Edge isn't getting a title push, MITB is for people to get their first reign, only.
> 
> JR put Kennedy over as a face, so Kennedy is going to wind up returning and beating Edge clean. It's nothing for the Kennedy marks to worry about, and it's nothing for the Edge marks to get hyped up about. NOTHING has changed.


I think Pyro believes there is no war currently going on in the world, either. And death doesn't exist, because the entire world is covered in flowers and rainbows.

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It is rather funny.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> So, how many times since WM23 has Pyro said that "Kennedy is going to win the title when he cashes in MITB"? My guess is 3,000.


Truth: I thought he was going to as well.

Truth: I just posted some Diva gifs from Raw.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree with Pyro to an extent :$

Truth - Gotta go and do some Latin study. Such great fun :side:


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth - Cmon Steve, you can study on here. I'll quiz you.

What does Ambulat mean?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Truth - Glorius victory.

Hello Bouma!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kennedy is officially the most popular jobber on this forum.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

i$e said:


> Truth - Glorius victory.
> 
> Hello Bouma!


Truth: Glorious victory indeed, haven't won by such a margin in ages. 

That was hilarious when Kenny threw the ball at Kilgallon after we scored the 3rd goal :lmao.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

"lol" at Kennedy.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Bouma said:


> Truth: Glorious victory indeed, haven't won by such a margin in ages.
> 
> That was hilarious when Kenny threw the ball at Kilgallon after we scored the 3rd goal :lmao.


Good to see Young get a goal, he's been playing like a bitch since he came until that game. Europe next season holla!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Candice pinning Melina = Ratings.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from Cardinal Fitness, worked out my deltoids & triceps today at 5 A.M. 

:hb


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Whatever happened to Beth Phoenix?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

EDIT: That doesn't look like Candice at all!

:shocked:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Who's the other bird in your gif ADR?






Evolution said:


> EDIT: That doesn't look like Candice at all!
> 
> :shocked:


I noticed that she looked real different as well.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

She looked the same to me. :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

She doesn't look quite as ugly.

Still pretty grot. But not as bad as usual.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks Candice is ugly. :side:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Using an old ADR avy.

Thanks.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I hate Rino Gattuso :side:


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

My and my friend were watching Raw the other day, Umaga Vs RVD, and i told him that Umaga is Jamal from 3MW. 

He didn't belive me...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks Candice is ugly. :side:


:no:



RaS said:


> Truth: Using an old ADR avy.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^

Candice is 113% plastic and looks all looney, I just don't like looking at her, and yes I said 113%.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

From the head down, shes fine.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Still grotty as fuck though.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> ^^^
> 
> Candice is 113% plastic and looks all looney, I just don't like looking at her, and yes I said 113%.


Well I think she's gorgeous. I guess everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It looks like she let Stevie Wonder loose on her Nose Job.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

i$e said:


> Still grotty as fuck though.


Shes not _that_ bad.

Candice > Jillian


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd have sex with her.

But I wouldn't call her the next morning. And it would be lights off the WHOLE time.

And there would have to be a solar eclipse the next day so I could leave in darkness.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ :lmao



Kendrick said:


> Shes not _that_ bad.


Your right cause shes not Melina


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

People here are too harsh on Candice. In comparison to some of the other diva's she's not great but she's still very hot IMO.

Truth - The only Diva I don't really find attractive at all is Ashley, but even still she's not bad looking.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Your right cause shes not Melina


:lmao

True.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm off to bed. Later everyone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
Ditto

Nite LaVey and nite everyone else.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Cya guys.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Shes not _that_ bad.
> 
> Candice > Jillian


Grotty means hot in my parts. 

:sad:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Good night everyone.

Have a good one ADR and McQueen.

I am also off to bed. Have a good night guys.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

i$e said:


> Grotty means hot in my parts.
> 
> :sad:


I thought the British word for hot was 'fit'?

'Step 1, Step 2, respect to the fit girl crew' :side:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah but obviously there is different words in certain areas, like dialects. peng, grotty, criss etc.. 

:agree:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

OMG RAW WAS AWESOME!!!!!!1!!11


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hellooooooooo.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

im still online WTF?!!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Chocolate!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just logged on and seen the RAW results


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Just finished watching KOTR '01.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Just logged on and seen the RAW results


You would. I can never find the Raw results. Link of the please variety?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> You would. I can never find the Raw results. Link of the please variety?


I just looked on WWE.com. I didn't mean I saw them on WF. I meant I had just logged on after looking at the RAW results.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I just looked on WWE.com. I didn't mean I saw them on WF. I meant I had just logged on after looking at the RAW results.


Bah humbug... blocked at school.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Bah humbug... blocked at school.


I could post them on here if you want


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I could post them on here if you want


Only if you feel up to it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Only if you feel up to it.


Here ya go, biggest spoiler tag ever 



Spoiler



Over the past two weeks, The Great Khali has made it clear that the WWE Championship around John Cena’s waist is in his sights. On Raw, Khali sent an emphatic message to The Champ when he knocked Cena down with the title, then walked out of the Bryce Jordan Center at Penn State with Cena’s championship in his hands. 

Earlier in the night, WWE Chairman and ECW World Champion Mr. McMahon put Khali in a No. 1 Contenders Match against Shawn Michaels, and he defeated HBK to gain his opportunity at Cena’s gold at Judgment Day on May 20. 

Later, Randy Orton took on Cena in non-title action. A focused Orton told Maria earlier in the night, “My career, my title hopes and my life get back on track tonight.” Orton took the fight to Cena, hoping to live up to his intense words, but the match was interrupted by Khali; it was then that Khali viciously attacked The Champ, took the WWE Championship and walked away.

The Rated-R Superstar struck gold when he defeated the loudmouth from SmackDown, Mr. Kennedy, for the Money in the Bank briefcase and its guaranteed World Championship opportunity. Edge first goaded Kennedy into putting the briefcase up for grabs, then attacked him before their impromptu match began, wearing down the former Mr. Money in the Bank outside the ring. When the bell began the match, he delivered a thunderous spear for the quick win. Kennedy valiantly competed with a heavily taped arm as a result of an injury sustained at a live event this past weekend, but it was to no avail. 

Also, Mr. McMahon announced that Bobby Lashley would get a rematch for the ECW World Championship at Judgment Day – in a Backlash rematch against the Chairman, Shane McMahon & Umaga. The former champion Lashley, knowing he couldn't touch any of his three opponents, took his physical frustrations out on Executive Assistant Jonathan Coachman, the right-hand man to the Chairman.

Soon after this huge announcement, Mr. McMahon’s Judgment Day partner Umaga dominated The Highlanders in a Handicap Match. Umaga was put in this match to send a clear message to Lashley from Mr. McMahon – the Samoan Bulldozer is as dangerous as ever, and Lashley is in for another brutal fight at the May 20 pay-per-view. 

Santino Marella defended his Intercontinental Championship for the very first time on Raw since his unlikely win in his home country of Italy. Marella was somehow able to pull off yet another amazing upset, getting a win over Chris Masters to retain the gold. Santino Marella’s underdog reign as Intercontinental Champion continues, and the young man from Italy continues to make a name for himself on Raw.

World Tag Team Champions The Hardys defeated The World’s Greatest Tag Team Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas, while Cade & Murdoch sat in on commentary. Murdoch claimed that he and Cade were “glad to see The Hardys do magic,” adding, “Actions speak louder than words.” Following the match, the duo entered the ring to extend their hands to Matt & Jeff, and they shared a handshake. What do their actions say about the team of Cade & Murdoch?

Carlito arrived at Penn State intent on calling out Ric Flair. However, as reported by WWE.com earlier in the day, Ric Flair was not at Raw. Instead, Carlito told our fans, “I am tired of carrying around dead weight.” He then turned his attention to Torrie, dumping the beautiful Diva. 

In a Divas Tag Team Rematch, Candice Michelle & Mickie James defeated Women’s Champion Melina & Victoria when Candice was able to get the cover on Melina. Candice remains impressive as she continues a successful run inside the ring. 

Finally, Cryme Tyme shared their shopping tips for a Happy Mother’s Day, much to the dismay of Viscera, Eugene and Ron Simmons.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Appreciate it thanks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Austin/Benoit/Jericho from KOTR '01 is awesome, if you haven't seen it you should really watch it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

hello hello


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Here. Hi people.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LION KING RULES!!!!11!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - 2 Banners ftw!.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Congrats in you're battle, POD.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Carl, I didnt know . Il check out the results now.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Congrats in you're battle, POD.


 Congrats on _your _battle, FS. :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

why don't you people battle over who can make the best siggy for Tony, ey? :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4085540-post5.html

I just called out i$e.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

POD said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4085540-post5.html
> 
> I just called out i$e.


 WHOOO! Fighting talk!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> why don't you people battle over who can make the best siggy for Tony, ey? :$


You have 2 fantastic banners in your thread.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

j20 said:


> You have 2 fantastic banners in your thread.


probably


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Might watch Raw shortly.

Truth: Downloading the second part of ECW ONS2


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I will watch RAW later on.

Hey Dre.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey POD, sup?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

NM at all. In college at the moment because I have late lesson.

Waddup with you?.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Not much, got a bit of free time tonight, very little work needing to be done, so probably just chillin'


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Sounds safe .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just posting to laugh at Mr Kennedy.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I really like Kennedy, so i'm slightly annoyed by his supposed injury.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Just posting to laugh at Mr Kennedy.


I fail to see whats funny about someone getting a serious injury but whatever.

Maybe you was laughing about him loosing .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I like Kennedy, but him jobbing every week is so fucking funny. I'm not laughing at him being hurt, I'm not 12.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It doesn't really make any sense having him job so much....


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Kennedy will get a bigger and better push when he returns.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Off now laterz.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

later Matt.

Truth : Gord will (or is already) cry when seeing the news about Kennedy :agree:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Just seen the news about Kennedy. Sucks really.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

They really did book Kennedy into a corner. It wouldn't have made much sense if all of a sudden he started beating people like Batista, after taking loses to Hardy.

Hopefully the bookers get it right next time though.

To Jericho..: I haven't started your banner yet, but i'll get it done within the next couple of days.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You should see some of his posts proclaiming all this shit about Kennedy losing to Edge, rather funny.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> later Matt.
> 
> Truth : Gord will (or is already) cry when seeing the news about Kennedy :agree:


Wrong.

You people really shouldn't make any assumptions about my attitude. Do I want Kennedy injured? No. Do I also realize he only lost his case because of an injury and will still be getting his title push? Yes.

The guy is not in any jeopardy as far as company position, and now you have Edge on SmackDown!, from what people seem to think, which I've wanted for a long time. Frankly I think he'll hold onto the case and lose it back, but who knows.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kennedy will be released by this time next year, and will be jobbing in TNA.

Bank on it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnedy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Kennedy will be released by this time next year, and will be jobbing in TNA.
> 
> Bank on it.


Now you don't really believe that, do you?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Kennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnedy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Edge doesn't cash it in and win the WHC it will have been totally pointless Kennedy losing it.


Sharkboy Vs Kennedy = Big Money.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

World said:


> They really did book Kennedy into a corner. It wouldn't have made much sense if all of a sudden he started beating people like Batista, after taking loses to Hardy.
> 
> Hopefully the bookers get it right next time though.
> 
> *To Jericho..: I haven't started your banner yet, but i'll get it done within the next couple of days.*


I better be :cuss: 

J/K


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sharkboy Vs Kennedy = Big money.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I heard something saying Edge cashed in against Cena after the show and lost, but it's either fake, or it won't count and it was just an after bonus match for the people.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I want my demands met in the staff forum. Justice needs to be served!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I heard something saying Edge cashed in against Cena after the show and lost, but it's either fake, or it won't count and it was just an after bonus match for the people.


Haha sounds very random, either fake or as you said a very strange bonus match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Haha sounds very random, either fake or as you said a very strange bonus match.


I'd laugh if it was real, then Edge cashed in on SmackDown! tonight, then someone at that show made a thread about him already losing his cash in match.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - This is my new wallpaper. LOL at Ji-Sung Park looking like a right spanner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Haha sounds very random, either fake or as you said a very strange bonus match.


Gerweck (the source that never lies) says the dark match was Edge/Cena but didn't make mention of him cashing in. Doesn't matter, WWE won't acknowledge it.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Truth: listening to Indian music. Hot shit. :agree:

Truth: I have to find another place to get mu my J-Urban music. 

sup guys


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : i'm quite bored

truth : there was this festival at our school today, 't was pretty awesome.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth - Looking at some of the Judgment Day card for this year. While it could be some good matches added. Might pass on ordering the event.


----------



## select a use (Jun 26, 2006)

charismatic|enigma said:


> Truth - This is my new wallpaper. LOL at Ji-Sung Park looking like a right spanner.


I choked on my drink when i saw that :lmao 

Man united better not by berbatov from spurs, if they do my hatred for them will be renewed. at least man united didnt buy the league as badly as chelsea did to get it the past few seasons :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I doubt I'll be ordering it, the undercard might be alright, but the two title matches are enough to be put me of spending money.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

If Khali's winning the title, I mark out


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't even know what the under-card is going to be. The whole event seems like a mess to me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

After Backlash I had such high hopes....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WWE has been good all year up until the Raw after Backlash. Hopefully it picks back up going into Summerslam but if that rumor of Rey vs. Vince is true then I don't have high hopes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is it odd that I'm really hyped for the SD spoilers?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Is it odd that I'm really hyped for the SD spoilers?


Nah, I'm kinda waiting as well just because I think it will be perfect if Edge cashes in.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WWE has been good all year up until the Raw after Backlash. Hopefully it picks back up going into Summerslam but if that rumor of Rey vs. Vince is true then I don't have high hopes.


I think Backlash might have been a one off and the rest of the we will be stuck with average PPVs.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I think Backlash might have been a one off and the rest of the we will be stuck with average PPVs.


I don't know. With every PPV now being tri-branded there's more potential there. Of course so of that shit may get old fast.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What's the next PPV after Judgement Day? ONS? If so at least we should get Burke/Punk. That's one match worth seeing. But then ONS is free in the UK so even if the card is shit I'll be watching it. :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The fact every ppv is going to be hosted by three brands means that the undercard isn't going to get much attention, which i don't like, cause for me, a PPV is good when the undercard is good.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: If Judgement Day wasn't tri branded, it would probably suck badly.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - I really want to start watching wrestling again, even if it's only one show a week. I haven't watched for months, I've been snowed under with all this schoolwork and coursework


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; new pic in sig :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; new pic in sig :side:


:lmao 

Truth : I bet the set where your avy comes from is quite, eh, intruiging(sp?) :side:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> :lmao
> 
> Truth : I bet the set where your avy comes from is quite, eh, intruiging(sp?) :side:


:agree: you want it?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I should start going on MSN again...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :agree: you want it?


Was that a serious question? :side:



yes


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Was that a serious question? :side:
> 
> 
> 
> yes


PM'd. 



Role Model said:


> I should start going on MSN again...


:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bad post.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Blue bar?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy??????


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

truth - i wish i could be a booker in the wwe...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NCIH said:


> truth - i wish i could be a booker in the wwe...


Vince is law, end of.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Kennedy??????


....... kennedy????


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Im off, pub time.  :hb


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Burke/Punk at ONS for 20 minutes...:agree:

OMFG. If it gets a clean finish, I could sense a ****.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Im off, pub time.  :hb


remember, drinking is a sport, so try to be the best :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Burke/Punk at ONS for 20 minutes...:agree:
> 
> OMFG. If it gets a clean finish, I could sense a ****.


Sarcasm or not?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Is Kennedy still not Mr. MITB?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WCW said:


> Is Kennedy still not Mr. MITB?


Nah, he's injured


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Is Kennedy still not Mr. MITB?


Yeah, Edge still squashed him in 6 seconds


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, Edge still squashed him in 6 seconds


Good to know I wasn't dreaming.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Sarcasm or not?


Genuine.

Punk is good, Burke can sell psychology.

It'd be **** with the right booking.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Burke/Punk at ONS for 20 minutes...:agree:
> 
> OMFG. If it gets a clean finish, I could sense a ****.


In TNA we translate that to: Burke vs. Punk on Impact for 4 and a half minutes with a run in finish.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to know where my damn Dungeon Of Doom banner is


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> In TNA we translate that to: Burke vs. Punk on Impact for 4 and a half minutes with a run in finish.


Run-In on a pole match!?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Scott Steiner has the most positive attitude in TNA right now, you know it must be bad. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Genuine.
> 
> Punk is good, Burke can sell psychology.
> 
> It'd be **** with the right booking.


Oh good, I was going to agree, but didn't want to look foolish if it was a joke.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Scott Steiner has the most positive attitude in TNA right now, you know it must be bad. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd like to know where my damn Dungeon Of Doom banner is


He won't make it.

Scott Steiner has the best attitude? I would have thought Samoa Joe.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Joe's still pissed most likely because that broken neck moron took his push.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I have a French exam tommorrow.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alaska Joey > Samoa Joe


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

WCW making a video game that was nothing but backstage brawling and didn't feature one wrestling ring is among the dumbest things they've ever done.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I bought that game


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> WCW making a video game that was nothing but backstage brawling and didn't feature one wrestling ring is among the dumbest things they've ever done.


Was that Mayhem?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> WCW making a video game that was nothing but backstage brawling and didn't feature one wrestling ring is among the dumbest things they've ever done.


My sister bought that game last week, greatness indeed.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I have a French exam tommorrow.


LOL, bonne chance, mon ami


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I bought that game


The dude that knocked on Goldberg's door was playable.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> WCW making a video game that was nothing but backstage brawling and didn't feature one wrestling ring is among the dumbest things they've ever done.


:lmao I remember that.

WCW Mayhem for N64 was probably one of the worst games of all time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

So did I. I played it once then returned it the next day asking for my money back.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I still have that game.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Was that Mayem?


Backstage Brawl. 

Worse 15 bucks that I ever spent.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Funny story about WCW Mayem for N64, I bought a bottle of Surge in August the year the game was out and under the cap it said I won WCW Mayem the game, but I looked at the terms of the contest and it said it ended on June 9th....what a scam.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It cost my sister 50p. Money well spent I say.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WTF happened to Surge?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> LOL, bonne chance, mon ami


Merci.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WTF happened to Surge?


I dunno but I'm pissed they discontinued it because I loved it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Anyone play WCW vs. The World?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> Merci.


I seriously wanna know how french with a funny scotch accent sounds like


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They should have just stopped making WCW games after WCW/NWO Revenge.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> They should have just stopped making WCW games after WCW/NWO Revenge.


That was the pinnacle of wrestling gaming.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> That was the pinnacle of wrestling gaming.


I concur.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> They should have just stopped making WCW games after WCW/NWO Revenge.


Pretty much. 

I'll laugh when the TNA game is worse than the actual product.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW vs. nWo World Tour = ratings


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WCW vs. nWo World Tour = ratings


Powder Keg and Nash's Special powerbomb were awesome in that game.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> I'll laugh when the TNA game is worse than the actual product.


All of the matches are going to have a 3 minute time limit that can't be changed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> They should have just stopped making WCW games after WCW/NWO Revenge.


I hated how it took like 3 finishers to beat somebody. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I hated how it took like 3 finishers to beat somebody. :no:


That and the lack of entrance music were the only flaws.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> All of the matches are going to have a 3 minute time limit that can't be changed.


I'm telling you, the story mode is just gonna be random shit happening. You think you'll be feuding with Kurt Angle and the BAM! Shark Boy attacks you backstage and Chris Sabin makes fun of your age.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Anyone play WCW vs. The World?


 Yeah, I think I still have it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I hated how it took like 3 finishers to beat somebody. :no:


That was actually something I loved about those games, it was difficult to finish people off at times. The opponents were also harder to beat then they are in the SvR games.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> That and the lack of entrance music were the only flaws.


I liked how you could whip people into the Superbrawl stage/entrance and the guy would come running back out.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The greatest ever Game was Abe's Oddworld


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

> *That's right, See No Evil, in it's second weekend, did $1.4 million dollars more than The Condemned did in it's second weekend, despite the Steve Austin flick being on 1,040 more screens.*


:lmao :lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> The greatest ever Game was Abe's Oddworld


i liked worms compared to Abe's oddworld


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> That was actually something I loved about those games, it was difficult to finish people off at times. The opponents were also harder to beat then they are in the SvR games.


SDVR is too damn easy, I don't like winning matches in like 3-4 mins tops.... on legend mode. :no:

I wish I had WCW/NWO Revenge for Nintendo 64, I loved that game.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WWE Films is a joke, period.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm telling you, the story mode is just gonna be random shit happening. You think you'll be feuding with Kurt Angle and the BAM! Shark Boy attacks you backstage and Chris Sabin makes fun of your age.


This is sig worthy for me. :lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Fallin said:


> WWE Films is a joke, period.


see no evil was so underated


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I thought it was ridiculous that they had the nWo belt in SVR 07, but no Hollywood Hogan, and Hollywood Hogan in SVR 06, but no nWo belt.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Taker1989 said:


> i liked worms compared to Abe's oddworld


 The X Button was fart. You can't beat that.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I thought it was ridiculous that they had the nWo belt in SVR 07, but no Hollywood Hogan, and Hollywood Hogan in SVR 06, but no nWo belt.


that the smackdown series for u


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I thought it was ridiculous that they had the nWo belt in SVR 07, but no Hollywood Hogan, and Hollywood Hogan in SVR 06, but no nWo belt.


 That is dumb.

What was the game that had 3 Hogans?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

There's a show on VH1 right now called "The 20 most skinny celebrities".


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> This is sig worthy for me. :lmao


Sweet


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> There's a show on VH1 right now called "The 20 most skinny celebrities".


They're desperate for shows now.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> The X Button was fart. You can't beat that.


okay u got a fair point there.lol


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Wrestlemania 21 for Xbox is by far the worst wrestling game I've ever played....it was genuinely worth the money because I got so many laughs out of all the glitches.....I also liked how the game was Wrestlemania 21 and at the end of story mode the main event is at the Wrestlemania 20 arena.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> There's a show on VH1 right now called "The 20 most skinny celebrities".


1. Kate Moss
2. Nicole Nichie
3. Paris Hilton
4. Lindsay Lohan

???

VH1 is getting just as bad as MTV


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> That is dumb.
> 
> What was the game that had 3 Hogans?


Yep.

I swear though, it was worse that they did the 3 Foley's, but no Cactus Jack theme. Fuck, that just killed his character for me. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cactus Jack's theme is a stock theme, so it costs no money for them to use. That makes it even more depressing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Creating the greatest video ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Creating the greatest video ever.


I hope I will see this video.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Creating the greatest video ever.


The Video for the _Final Countdown_ already exists.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Truth: Creating the greatest video ever.


just curious what is it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Cactus Jack's theme is a stock theme, so it costs no money for them to use. That makes it even more depressing.


I was unbelievably disappointed when he appeared on the SVR 07 countdown. He was going to be one of my most used characters in the game, but the wrong theme ruined it for me. I think I used him about 6 times combined and I've had the game since the day it came out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll post it when it's done. It may take awhile though.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Yep.
> 
> I swear though, it was worse that they did the 3 Foley's, but no Cactus Jack theme. Fuck, that just killed his character for me. :no:


 And even though Jim Neighthart (sp) used the same music as Bret Hart they didn't give him any. 

They really need to step up with 08.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I was unbelievably disappointed when he appeared on the SVR 07 countdown. He was going to be one of my most used characters in the game, but the wrong theme ruined it for me. I think I used him about 6 times combined and I've had the game since the day it came out.


I didn't use him once.

:$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I was unbelievably disappointed when he appeared on the SVR 07 countdown. He was going to be one of my most used characters in the game, but the wrong theme ruined it for me. I think I used him about 6 times combined and I've had the game since the day it came out.


Solution: Skip his entrance.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

i'm calling it now in this years smackdown there will be three rocks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> And even though Jim Neightnart (sp) used the same music as Bret Hart they didn't give him any.
> 
> They really need to step up with 08.


I didn't worry about that since Bret's was in the game and you could give him that which results in the same thing.

I never had any intention of using Neidhart either way. Only used him one time, as I make it a habit of using everyone at least once, even people I have no interest in.




> Solution: Skip his entrance.


The funny thing is a lot of times I do skip the entrances. But it's still there after he wins, and whatever. I don't know, it was just a buzzkiller.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Taker1989 said:


> i'm calling it now in this years smackdown there will be three rocks


 There won't be.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I only used Neidhart with Bret.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Honestly if I'm dissipointed with this years SD I might be done with the series, I haven't _really_ liked one since before it because Smackdown vs Raw.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I haven't really liked one since it was called WWF No Mercy.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I didn't worry about that since Bret's was in the game and you could give him that which results in the same thing.
> 
> I never had any intention of using Neidhart either way. Only used him one time, as I make it a habit of using everyone at least once, even people I have no interest in.


any time i used Nieidhart was when i was against him in a tag match with DX vs Hart Foundation


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

j20 said:


> There won't be.


There could be: Coporate Rock, People's Champ, and Hollywood Rock :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't enjoyed a wrestling game in years, they're all the same now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I haven't really liked one since it was called WWF No Mercy.


Best. Wrestling Game. Ever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Best. Wrestling Game. Ever.


I thought WCW/NWO Revenge was a little bit better.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I thought WCW/NWO Revenge was a little bit better.


It had a better roster.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Best. Wrestling Game. Ever.


 True. I still play it every now and then.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> It had a better roster.


La Parka, Psychosis, Alex Wright, Jekel!!!!!

Yeah I liked that games roster a lot. (non sarcasm)


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Best. Wrestling Game. Ever.


i liked smackdown 2 better with the chessy season mode


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WWF Warzone > All


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No Mercy was crazy when it first came out. Too bad my N64's messed up/too little room to have 2 consoles plugged in at once, or I'd play it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> WWF Warzone > All


That game was badass. The entrances alone made it worth buying.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WWF Warzone > All


:lmao

I remember that game.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I play No Mercy on an emulator even just to sim matches. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> No Mercy was crazy when it first came out. Too bad my N64's messed up/too little room to have 2 consoles plugged in at once, or I'd play it.


Download a N64 emulator, a No Mercy rom and just play it on your P.C.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I feel like ranting on a certain charity, but am prevented from doing so by being sworn to secrecy about revealing bank account information. It would be a shocking rant.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Hogan, Nash, Hall, Big Show, Luger, Savage, Golberg, Bret Hart, DDP, Jericho, Mysterio, Curt Hennig, Sting, Raven, Kidman, Benoit, Piper, Scott Steiner, Booker, Finlay, British Bulldog, Eddie, Malenko and Ultimo Dragon among others.

That's a hell of a roster.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ultimo Dragon owned the fuck out of everyone in WCW/NWO Revenge, just like in real life.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Download a N64 emulator, a No Mercy rom and just play it on your P.C.


I'm not computer smart enough, nor do I want to play it badly enough to do so, nor am I any good with PC games.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hogan's flying leg drop was awesome.



Pyro™ said:


> I'm not computer smart enough, nor do I want to play it badly enough to do so, nor am I any good with PC games.


 Meh, It would have only of took you a few minutes but whatever lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^
Hogan can jump?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- in WCW/nWo Revenge, I once made Scott Hall tap out to Benoit in 42 seconds.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao I'm already in love with this video I'm making.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- in WCW/nWo Revenge, I once made Scott Hall tap out to Benoit in 42 seconds.


didn't benoit beat Jordan in less then that?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- in WCW/nWo Revenge, I once made Scott Hall tap out to Benoit in 42 seconds.


I was doing one of those 60 man battle royals as Nash and I immediately hit Goldberg when he ran in with the jacknife and eliminated him. I almost went all the way with Nash too, I got eliminated a little after the 50th guy came out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Taker1989 said:


> didn't benoit beat Jordan in less then that?


yeah, but that was real life. That was the shortest match I ever had in a video game.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> ^
> Hogan can jump?


 I know, I was shocked. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVrB96Ca2uo


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Derek said:


> yeah, but that was real life. That was the shortest match I ever had in a video game.


my shortest match was in a 6 man battle royal over the ropes in 39 seconds


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Just finished the video, now I gotta upload


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm outta here got stuff to do before work, later all.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Cade and Murdoch on commentary = Ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

_My name is Stone Cold Steve Austin.

I am the World Wrestling Federation Champion and I can't be stopped._


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> _My name is Stone Cold Steve Austin.
> 
> I am the World Wrestling Federation Champion and I can't be stopped._


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was used over and over again in the video promo before Austin/Taker at Judgement Day '01 and Benoit/Austin/Jericho at KOTR '01. He said it on Raw I seem to remember.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Did Legend PM you back?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> _My name is Stone Cold Steve Austin.
> 
> I am the World Wrestling Federation Champion and I can't be stopped._


more like

My name is Role model.

I am a mod and I can't be stopped


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

PPL ITS DANNYMARRAM AGAIN DID YA WATCH RAW? IF NOT, LET ME FILL YA IN... AFTER KENNEDY BUST HIS ASS FOR A SPOT AT THE WWE TITLE...THEY GIVE IT BACK TO EDGE! EDGE HAS ALREADY BEEN WWE CHAMP AND PROVED HE IS ONLY OK! WHY WHY WHY!!!! KENNEDY IS A TOP WWE SUPERSTAR [AS MUCH AS I HATE WWE] N AFTER ALL THE EFFORT HE PUTS IN THE BUSINESS HE GETS SCREWED OVER IN FAVOUR OF EDGE! AND ALSO KHALI VS CENA.....IT AINT GUNNA WORK!!! CENA IS GOIN TO BEAT HIM NO QUESTION ABOUT IT AND I AM NOT SAYIN THIS COS I LIKE CENA AS YA ALL KNOW I HATE CENA BUT ITS JUST BECAUSE KHALI IS SHIT N CENA IS GOIN TO "OVERCOME THE ODDS" AGAIN! WWE IS GETTIN WORSE N WORSE BY THE WEEKS N MONTHS THAT GO BY! TNA IS WAY BETTER N NOW CZ WWE IS BRINGING KENNEDY SO CLOSE TO THE TITLE HE CAN TASTE IT...THEN THEY SCREW HIM OVER IN ORDER TO GIVE ANOTHER SHOT TO A FORMER WWE CHAMP WHO INEVIDENTLY LOSE IT BACK TO JOHN CENA! THEY SAY TNA IS PREDICTABLE...SO IS WWE!!!!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Off to watch The Apprentice now. Cya people.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oAl50zaA8Q

Those guys make Rvdtito look good.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> PPL ITS DANNYMARRAM AGAIN DID YA WATCH RAW? IF NOT, LET ME FILL YA IN... AFTER KENNEDY BUST HIS ASS FOR A SPOT AT THE WWE TITLE...THEY GIVE IT BACK TO EDGE! EDGE HAS ALREADY BEEN WWE CHAMP AND PROVED HE IS ONLY OK! WHY WHY WHY!!!! KENNEDY IS A TOP WWE SUPERSTAR [AS MUCH AS I HATE WWE] N AFTER ALL THE EFFORT HE PUTS IN THE BUSINESS HE GETS SCREWED OVER IN FAVOUR OF EDGE! AND ALSO KHALI VS CENA.....IT AINT GUNNA WORK!!! CENA IS GOIN TO BEAT HIM NO QUESTION ABOUT IT AND I AM NOT SAYIN THIS COS I LIKE CENA AS YA ALL KNOW I HATE CENA BUT ITS JUST BECAUSE KHALI IS SHIT N CENA IS GOIN TO "OVERCOME THE ODDS" AGAIN! WWE IS GETTIN WORSE N WORSE BY THE WEEKS N MONTHS THAT GO BY! TNA IS WAY BETTER N NOW CZ WWE IS BRINGING KENNEDY SO CLOSE TO THE TITLE HE CAN TASTE IT...THEN THEY SCREW HIM OVER IN ORDER TO GIVE ANOTHER SHOT TO A FORMER WWE CHAMP WHO INEVIDENTLY LOSE IT BACK TO JOHN CENA! THEY SAY TNA IS PREDICTABLE...SO IS WWE!!!!


So...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Did Legend PM you back?


I didn't really PM him


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> PPL ITS DANNYMARRAM AGAIN DID YA WATCH RAW? IF NOT, LET ME FILL YA IN... AFTER KENNEDY BUST HIS ASS FOR A SPOT AT THE WWE TITLE...THEY GIVE IT BACK TO EDGE! EDGE HAS ALREADY BEEN WWE CHAMP AND PROVED HE IS ONLY OK! WHY WHY WHY!!!! KENNEDY IS A TOP WWE SUPERSTAR [AS MUCH AS I HATE WWE] N AFTER ALL THE EFFORT HE PUTS IN THE BUSINESS HE GETS SCREWED OVER IN FAVOUR OF EDGE! AND ALSO KHALI VS CENA.....IT AINT GUNNA WORK!!! CENA IS GOIN TO BEAT HIM NO QUESTION ABOUT IT AND I AM NOT SAYIN THIS COS I LIKE CENA AS YA ALL KNOW I HATE CENA BUT ITS JUST BECAUSE KHALI IS SHIT N CENA IS GOIN TO "OVERCOME THE ODDS" AGAIN! WWE IS GETTIN WORSE N WORSE BY THE WEEKS N MONTHS THAT GO BY! TNA IS WAY BETTER N NOW CZ WWE IS BRINGING KENNEDY SO CLOSE TO THE TITLE HE CAN TASTE IT...THEN THEY SCREW HIM OVER IN ORDER TO GIVE ANOTHER SHOT TO A FORMER WWE CHAMP WHO INEVIDENTLY LOSE IT BACK TO JOHN CENA! THEY SAY TNA IS PREDICTABLE...SO IS WWE!!!!


hmmm..yeah.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oAl50zaA8Q
> 
> Those guys make Rvdtito look good.


The description looks promising.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm watching the first episode of The Simpsons


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm watching the first episode of The Simpsons


still the best :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wyRS-ec9Fw


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm watching the first episode of The Simpsons


alway wondered whats is it


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Roasting on an open Fire?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I watched some of the G.I. JOE Movie last night.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Old Simpsons >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> New Simpsons :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Old Simpsons >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> New Simpsons :agree;


Milan is soooo gonna kick your ass :side:

Oh and welcome :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Riise? :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Matt, your smilie has failed 

EDIT: Riise is a legend.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome Tony 

Ste, I fixed my smilie, didn't want to look like a n00b  :side:


Role Model said:


> Riise? :lmao


 

Riise is a proven quality player, Liverpool legend.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

He's only 25 and has something ridiculous like 350 appearances


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Riise is a proven quality player, Liverpool legend.


Awful defender. All he can do is smack a ball and hope for the best, granted he does it well though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Awful defender. All he can do is smack a ball and hope for the best, granted he does it well though.


Can't really say i disagree here.

Actually, I find Del Horno, defending wise, better.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Truth: I just got this PM when I logged on.



> Hey Chris
> 
> This is Lizzy Valentine. I just joined this site under a fake name because someone made me aware of all the pictures that were being posted of me. I would appreciate if you only post pictures off of my myspace or official site. Please remove the hottub pictures, because those are copyrighted for my use only. You can email me at [email protected] if you want to talk more. I wont be coming on this site often.
> 
> ...


Do you guys think this is legit or is someone just messin' with me here?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who is she and what hottub pics?

Oh and it sounds legit, far to random to be fake.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wyRS-ec9Fw


That's great, I've never seen that before.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Truth: I just got this PM when I logged on.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think this is legit or is someone just messin' with me here?


if that is true...

You might've hit the jackpot


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Who is she and what hottub pics?


Her name is Lizzy Valentine and she was on Wrestling Society X on MTV. I posted some pics I found of her posing in a hot tub that I found on another forum.

Edit: You think it's probably legit? It sounded pretty real to me too. I think I'll take down the pics just to be safe.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

oh.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd say Fake.

Truth - Here


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, but it's Lizzy Valetine. Who the fuck cares? I say, post even more pictures.

EDIT- Don't take down the pictures dude. Even if it is legit, she really can't do anything. She'd lose money if she took you to court (if she even had the time and effort to do so, and the courts didn't just throw it out), and no INDY MANAGER is going to want to lose money.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, but it's Lizzy Valetine. Who the fuck cares? I say, post even more pictures.


Haha, true. What the hell could she do about it anyways, right?

Edit: How could she take me to court? Lol, she has no idea who I am.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Edit: You think it's probably legit? It sounded pretty real to me too. I think I'll take down the pics just to be safe.


Can't see anyone pretending to be her, so yeah just take them down.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, but it's Lizzy Valetine. Who the fuck cares? I say, post even more pictures.
> 
> EDIT- Don't take down the pictures dude. Even if it is legit, she really can't do anything. She'd lose money if she took you to court (if she even had the time and effort to do so, and the courts didn't just throw it out), and no INDY MANAGER is going to want to lose money.


:agree:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> *Can't see anyone pretending to be her*, so yeah just take them down.


How long have you been here?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

PM her back with this:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd take them down because I'm nice like that.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> How long have you been here?


She's a nobody, no one knows who she is, so why would anyone bother.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WCW said:


> PM her back with this:


:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> She's a nobody, no one knows who she is, so why would anyone bother.


My guess is that, if it's not legit, it's someone who wants you to take them down so he can post the pictures and get rep/points instead of you.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

WCW said:


> PM her back with this:


A beautiful red X? Oh yeah, that'll piss her off. 


I'm nto sure what to do. Some people say take it down and others say leave it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> A beautiful red X? Oh yeah, that'll piss her off.
> 
> 
> I'm nto sure what to do. Some people say take it down and others say leave it.


Listen to your heart :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

CLD, if you take them down, then PM me the pics and I'll post them myself. Fuck Lizzy Valentine, she's not gonna be losing anything by having her picture posted for 40 people to see.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Listen to your heart :side:


Lol, I'll just take them down just to be safe. If it is really her I wouldn't want to piss her off anyways. It's not like she did anything to me, so yeah.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Lizzy Valentine


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> CLD, if you take them down, then PM me the pics and I'll post them myself. Fuck Lizzy Valentine, she's not gonna be losing anything by having her picture posted for 40 people to see.


Yeah but then your post will just get closed anyway. lol


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> A beautiful red X? Oh yeah, that'll piss her off.
> 
> 
> I'm nto sure what to do. Some people say take it down and others say leave it.


Make a poll. 

:side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I bumped the thread.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wonder how many other wrestlers are registered on here. :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

CLD, PM me the pics and I'll post them, just to see what happens (meaning if I get a PM/e-mail/etc). Then I can send her WCW's picture.

Truth- Read this signature: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/138168-cmangle33.html
Someone who obviously takes BTB too seriously, and has no idea what he's talking about, making himself look like a jackass in the proccess.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I wonder how many other wrestlers are registered on here. :side:


ask JKA, or whatever his name is nowadays.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> I wonder how many other wrestlers are registered on here.


If we say JKA is a wrestler, and count all his accounts, then there's like 6,001 wrestlers on here.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Mosh Pit Mike


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> If we say JKA is a wrestler, and count all his accounts, then there's like 6,001 wrestlers on here.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4086751-post18.html


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4086751-post18.html


Lol.



I took them down and Spart, I sent you the pics.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4086751-post19.html

I win, RM.

EDIT- You took'em down? Okay, I'll post them up a bit later.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I will probably never make another banner request


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

You too them down.

Boo.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pyro's trail of tears have made a small pond. And I'm going fishing in them. 

Today is a good day for Ghetto Anthony.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Post the pics in here plz. I'd like to see them.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1C8zfOzkF8

I love this video. Schavonie at his best.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Did...did Cryme Tyme just beat down Big Dick SpiderJohnson?

:no:


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4086751-post19.html
> 
> I win, RM.
> 
> EDIT- You took'em down? Okay, I'll post them up a bit later.


Cool. I am curious to see if you'll get the same PM.

Edit: Here are the pics Cali.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I fowarded you the pictures, Cali.

Also, I picked up the packages today, so I can send out your Danielson comp tomorrow morning.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Did...did Cryme Tyme just beat down Big Dick SpiderJohnson?
> 
> :no:


uhu  

Big Dick Johnson (In whatever identity) = ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/152730-legend.html


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Did...did Cryme Tyme just beat down Big Dick SpiderJohnson?
> 
> :no:


Best segment since the DX/Coach Chase down backstage. That was funny stuff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/152730-legend.html


Best poster ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That girl is a whore


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : lizzy valentine is hot


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That girl is a whore


She has all the qualifications needed to work for the WWE.


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That girl is a whore


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

That's a lot of pictures. 

"I...AM GOING...TO KICK....GOLDBERG'S BUTT!!!"

Hogan's bad ass.

Truth: To be fair, I was impressed to see Hogan bodyslam Show there a couple of weeks ago. Not staggering, but certainly impressive.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Goddammit, I think I want Nitro '98 more than '97


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> That's a lot of pictures.
> 
> "I...AM GOING...TO KICK....GOLDBERG'S BUTT!!!"
> 
> ...


THE HULKSTER HAS STILL GOT IT !!11!1! :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> That's a lot of pictures.
> 
> "I...AM GOING...TO KICK....GOLDBERG'S BUTT!!!"
> 
> ...


Show helped him a lot on that as opposed to Andre, who could barely move be the time he fought Hogan.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Late 97 Nitro > 98 Nitro

Who was selling Smackdown 99 and 2002? can you PM me the link to the guy, WCW or Cali?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, those pics would make a hot banner.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I remember watching Hogan/Goldberg live. I was pissed Goldberg won


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> Show helped him a lot on that as opposed to Andre, who could barely move be the time he fought Hogan.


Oh yeah, it was done pretty expertly by Show...but I honestly didn't expect it to look so smooth.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goldberg > Hogan


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Oh yeah, it was done pretty expertly by Show...but I honestly didn't expect it to look so smooth.


So, did Show lose weight, or?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Karl Malone played one of the most important parts in WCW history. :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really want Goldberg in TNA.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I enjoy Big Show. I wish he stayed ECW champion, so entertaining.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Karl Malone played one of the most important parts in WCW history. :no:


Which was?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> So, did Show lose weight, or?


Apparently he's lost quite a bit, but you wouldn't really notice it. He's still fucking huge.

The link to the match is in the youtube section.

Truth: As I've said before, Goldberg was pretty damn good. One of the better big men in recent memory.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hogan > Kennedy


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Wearing a new gif proudly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WWE should release a WCW DVD.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Which was?


He gave Curt Hennig the Diamond Cutter when he was about to interfere in the Goldberg/Hogan match and it led to Goldberg spearing and Jackhammering Hogan and winning.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> He gave Curt Hennig the Diamond Cutter when he was about to interfere in the Goldberg/Hogan match and it led to Goldberg spearing and Jackhammering Hogan and winning.


Ah yeah, I should have remembered that. Long time since I saw that match though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Karl Malone rules.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> He gave Curt Hennig the Diamond Cutter when he was about to interfere in the Goldberg/Hogan match and it led to Goldberg spearing and Jackhammering Hogan and winning.


Indeed. Although, in his defence, he looked like The Human Tornado when he did it.

Truth: Hogan would be so much better in the ring if he could sell a Clothesline. That's all I ask. A clothesline.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jimmy Kimmel as Karl Malone > Karl Malone


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ATTENTION: SOMEBODY PUT THE DOOMSDAY CAGE MATCH ON YOUTUBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87LOCfqL7ZM


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Indeed. Although, in his defence, he looked like The Human Tornado when he did it.
> 
> Truth: Hogan would be so much better in the ring if he could sell a Clothesline. That's all I ask. A clothesline.


Maybe if he gets an extra paycheck for selling the clothesline...


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

LOL.

DID I JUST WITNESS CURT HENNIG PERFECTPLEX THE GIANT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

I need to see that in it's entirity if it is what it looked like.

Inform me please WCW.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Watch the video in my sig :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Watch the video in my sig :side:


:lmao

You are doing this the right way.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish Vince did more crazy cage matches.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Watch the video in my sig :side:


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> You are doing this the right way.


How can you doubt rvdtito? If they say it, it must be true.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

...you're in COLLEGE?! Your voice doesn't sound like it 

But, me being mentioned first = ratings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How can you doubt rvdtito? If they say it, it must be true.


Shotting on Grendrill's sig = ratings.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

hello all


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching The Giant, Ric Flair, and Jimmy Hart cut a promo


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> ...you're in COLLEGE?! Your voice doesn't sound like it
> 
> But, me being mentioned first = ratings.


You clearly don't live in the south.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> ...you're in COLLEGE?! Your voice doesn't sound like it
> 
> But, me being mentioned first = ratings.


Yeah, that's not my real voice. I gimmicked it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice voice


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope rvdtito shoots back.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, that's not my real voice. I gimmicked it.


I know, just sounded kinda high is all.

Watching my first ever rvdtito video, the one where they shoot on Kent Jones for hacking their shit. I like them so far to be honest, but they haven't talked about wrestling yet.

Although, the one on the right needs to lose the goatee.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:lmao That was great AMP.

Look at my O.

I'm out, later.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice voice


Thanks. It's a mix between Steve Austin and Sylvester The Cat.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's a nice voice


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Dean Malenko vs. Alex Wright


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Wearing a new gif proudly.


As much as hated to see that, Kennedy sold those briefcase shots perfectly. Edge should thank him personally for making it look that good.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

....okay, found a new shoot where rvdtito actually talked about WWE, and they're retarded. They're nice though, and definitely big wrestling fans, so I like them for that. I just wish they knew what they were talking about.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> As much as hated to see that, Kennedy sold those briefcase shots perfectly. Edge should thank him personally for making it look that good.


:lmao


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Which one's better? Windows Media Player 10 or 11?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> ....okay, found a new shoot where rvdtito actually talked about WWE, and they're retarded. They're nice though, and definitely big wrestling fans, so I like them for that. I just wish they knew what they were talking about.


They're my idols.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> Which one's better? Windows Media Player 10 or 11?



When did 11 come out?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> ....okay, found a new shoot where rvdtito actually talked about WWE, and they're retarded. They're nice though, and definitely big wrestling fans, so I like them for that. I just wish they knew what they were talking about.


They all sound somewhat smart when anaylizing TNA. When they become biased and put down everything WWE has ever done it gets funny.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Okay, now fuck rvdtito. They basically said I'm a fly-by-night casual fan, not a real wrestling fan, because I enjoyed RVD/Edge on RAW a few months ago. Fuck them.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMP, that was fucking awesome. I found myself looking at the O.

Awesome.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Okay, now fuck rvdtito. They basically said I'm a fly-by-night casual fan, not a real wrestling fan, because I enjoyed RVD/Edge on RAW a few months ago. Fuck them.


The one before Money In The Bank? That was a great TV match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> AMP, that was fucking awesome. I found myself looking at the O.
> 
> Awesome.


This is the only approval I need.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> When did 11 come out?


A while back, don't know exactly when


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> A while back, don't know exactly when


I might it have every time it says I need to update I do I stop bothering with what number it was I probably have it now


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Watching Low Ki/Corino v.s Tanaka/Ohtani... So far a good match.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> :$


....Kennedy~!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Just got Oblivion, Gears of War, and Reainbow Six Vegas today, I'm pretty psyched.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Have fun being Cali's b*tch then..... lol. I red rep him and in 4 hours 8 people red rep me. That tells me you all have NO LIFE. Have fun computernerd.


That's a PM i had, i dunno who the fuck he is and i'm pretty sure i haven't red repped him, i don't even give out rep no more, maybe like once every week, he can pretty much go fuck himself, people really need to shut up about rep already.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> That's a PM i had, i dunno who the fuck he is and i'm pretty sure i haven't red repped him, i don't even give out rep no more, maybe like once every week, he can pretty much go fuck himself, people really need to shut up about rep already.


:lmao His PM is hysterical.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> That's a PM i had, i dunno who the fuck he is and i'm pretty sure i haven't red repped him, i don't even give out rep no more, maybe like once every week, he can pretty much go fuck himself, people really need to shut up about rep already.


Rep 4 Rep? :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: waiting for an Admin to get online

Also Truth: Listening to music :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> That's a PM i had, i dunno who the fuck he is and i'm pretty sure i haven't red repped him, i don't even give out rep no more, maybe like once every week, he can pretty much go fuck himself, people really need to shut up about rep already.


I think that's the guy you red repped and I said I told you to do it in the comment:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW is gone, maybe some other enlightened soul can help me. Did Mr Perfect actually perfect plex The Giant in WCW?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Wasn't that like a week ago? christ these kids annoy me.

I'm gonna have some fun with him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Wasn't that like a week ago? christ these kids annoy me.
> 
> I'm gonna have some fun with him.


How?:lmao



> WCW is gone, maybe some other enlightened soul can help me. Did Mr Perfect actually perfect plex The Giant in WCW?


I don't know :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> WCW is gone, maybe some other enlightened soul can help me. Did Mr Perfect actually perfect plex The Giant in WCW?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAPva2ZlByo


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I'll just send him random pm's and random red reps, i'm sure he'll enjoy huge pics all over his usercp, it won't take much for him to crack.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: AMP you're awesome. I saw a half a second clip in some compilation and it looked like it.

<<grabs some popcorn.

Side Note: AMP has been hella awesome these past 15 minutes.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: About to go see The Condemned in a little while.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: AMP you're awesome. I saw a half a second clip in some compilation and it looked like it.
> 
> <<grabs some popcorn.
> 
> Side Note: AMP has been hella awesome these past 15 minutes.


I'm always awesome


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Damn, those pics would make a hot banner.


i'm a learner at this but....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao



Failing Satire said:


> I'll just send him random pm's and random red reps, i'm sure he'll enjoy huge pics all over his usercp, it won't take much for him to crack.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I didn't think The Condemned movie was THAT bad as some of the critics said it was.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-p...ncements-discussion-thread-8.html#post4087088

this guy deserves red rep. Do it.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

That match not only features a perfect plex on Giant, but Giant nips up afterwards. Awesome.

Truth: I didnt know that was the match with that particular Sting invasion. Excellent.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-p...ncements-discussion-thread-8.html#post4087088
> 
> this guy deserves red rep. Do it.


Which guy? Cuz I already red repped Banjo earlier


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just Brock Lesnar


He gave me red rep, so he can't get away with it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: MVP vs. Benoit at Judgment Day in a 2 out of 3 falls match should be awesome.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-p...ncements-discussion-thread-8.html#post4087088
> 
> this guy deserves red rep. Do it.





Lashley said:


> NO!


:$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I gave you rep, now do it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I suppose I'll join the red repping spree.

Look at the thread title, then look at what he said:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/340979-best-promo-ever.html#post4087251
:no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I gave you rep, now do it.


done


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just put him just brock in the red


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I suppose I'll join the red repping spree.
> 
> Look at the thread title, then look at what he said:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/340979-best-promo-ever.html#post4087251
> :no:


He should stick to GFX.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He should stick to GFX.


He sucks at the best thing he's good at. Did that make sense?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I suppose I'll join the red repping spree.
> 
> Look at the thread title, then look at what he said:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/340979-best-promo-ever.html#post4087251
> :no:


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao



Role Model said:


> Just Brock Lesnar
> 
> 
> He gave me red rep, so he can't get away with it.


I put him in the red


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

'You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.'


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner has a sig  


richie77 is a genius


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> He sucks at the best thing he's good at. Did that make sense?


Yeah.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm off to bed, when I wake up Edge better be the WHC.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I read a review about Bobby Valentino's album 3 months ago and his album just came out today

see ya RM


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Taker1989 said:


> i'm a learner at this but....


That's better that I can do; I have no idea how to use Photoshop. 

Night Ben.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/340979-best-promo-ever.html

AMP's post is correct.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> That's better that I can do; I have no idea how to use Photoshop.
> 
> Night Ben.


It's easy I'm pretty dumb and I know how to use it. your a hell of a lot smarter then me I'm sure you can do it. :agree: 

Just put my pic on my computer one of my face and one of my tattoo. I saved them to my computer I want to take some pic of my room as well.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> It's easy I'm pretty dumb and I know how to use it. your a hell of a lot smarter then me I'm sure you can do it. :agree:
> 
> Just put my pic on my computer one of my face and one of my tattoo. I saved them to my computer I want to take some pic of my room as well.


Thanks Frankie, but I think I'll just stick with gifs. 

What's the tattoo of?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Of an eight ball on fire.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeff's not here. Why this thread dead?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Jeff's not here. Why this thread dead?


He's lurking


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

John Madden likes to talk about Football


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> John Madden likes to talk about Football


Nah, he's a hockey player.

Nice post in the Benoit/MVP thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nice post in the Benoit/MVP thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I agree


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I agree


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

After looking at Lashleys entrance over and again, i can understand where the "Black Lashley" taunts come from.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


A great moment that didn't feature Ric Flair.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Black Lesnar* ^(For E-DC)

Truth - I been on here just not in this thread .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lesnar > Lashley in every way possible


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> After looking at Lashleys entrance over and again, i can understand where the "Black Lashley" taunts come from.


You mean Black Lesnar because Black Lashley is more an obvious observation than anything.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Lesnar > Lashley in every way possible


Not paying child support?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You mean Black Lesnar because Black Lashley is more an obvious observation than anything.


I really hate how they tried to recreate goldberg and lesner in lashley. Comparing lashley to brock just makes lashley look very bad


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> A great moment that didn't feature Ric Flair.





:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


Fuck Triple H for getting hurt and ending that team.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Fuck Triple H for getting hurt and ending that team.


Well, they wouldn't have been around much longer anyways. I didn't see them sticking together after dropping the titles to Jericho & Benoit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Fuck Triple H for getting hurt and ending that team.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Well, they wouldn't have been around much longer anyways. I didn't see them sticking together after dropping the titles to Jericho & Benoit.


Meh, never know.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Donald Trump exposed the business.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Trump is still better at selling than Khali.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Trump is still better at selling than Khali.


Khali should never sell.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: Just purchased "Tombstone: The History of The Undertaker" about an hour ago, awesome DVD so far.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Trump is still better at selling than Khali.


Khali could'nt sell Curry.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That Stunner wasn't planned. :side:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Funny page.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Khali could'nt sell Curry.


Mark Curry?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mark Curry?


The guy from "Hangin' with Mr. Cooper"?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> The guy from "Hangin' with Mr. Cooper"?


FUCK YEAH!

I miss that show


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't remember enough about it to miss it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: About to take a quick rest. 

I'm out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I don't remember enough about it to miss it.


It was awesome.

Speaking of awesome shows, FRESH PRINCE IS ON!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Watching WM 13.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

j20 said:


> Truth - Watching WM 13.


Unless you're watching Austin/Hart I have to ask why?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I owned everybody in that Benoit/MVP thread

especially Holt


Badly


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

> Speaking of awesome shows, FRESH PRINCE IS ON!!












Okay, now I'm done.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *Unless you're watching Austin/Hart* I have to ask why?


 I am.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Okay, now I'm done.


Ratings


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I owned everybody in that Benoit/MVP thread
> 
> especially Holt
> 
> ...


The joke isn't funny anymore. The a-hole gimmick is getting old


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

j20 said:


> Truth - Watching WM 13.


I watched it yesterday only the hart vs austin match. Do you have the mania set?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> The joke isn't funny anymore. The a-hole gimmick is getting old


Your only like black people gimmick is older


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

J20 why do you have a gay man in your avatar?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> The joke isn't funny anymore. The a-hole gimmick is getting old


He didn't own you but he did make his point.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Your only like black people gimmick is older


 Are Frank Sinatra, Marylin Monroe, Johnny Nitro, and JBL black?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Refuse said:


> J20 why do you have a gay man in your avatar?


It's Razor Ramon Hard Gay, he's a wrestler.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Are Frank Sinatra, Marylin Monroe, Johnny Nitro, and JBL black?


I believe Johnny Nitro said he had a black grandmother on RAW a couple months ago in a promo


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Yeah, he did


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

j20 said:


> It's Razor Ramon Hard Gay, he's a wrestler.


It still puts me off my food. 

:sad:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I can't wait for the Iran Sheik and the Pathetic Warrior's break back, fuck ass, make em humble match at Poledown.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I believe Johnny Nitro said he had a black grandmother on RAW a couple months ago in a promo


You paid attention to a Johnny Nitro promo?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You paid attention to a Johnny Nitro promo?


To be fair it was Edge that said it.



Refuse said:


> It still puts me off my food.
> 
> :sad:


 Your eating at 1am?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Hey.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

j20 said:


> To be fair it was Edge that said it.
> 
> Your eating at 1am?




Yah, Mini donuts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You paid attention to a Johnny Nitro promo?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Hey.



*HI DIESEL*


swagger jacker


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Hey.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Yah, Mini donuts.


Sounds nice.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Hey.


Nothing you can say.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

j20 said:


> Sounds nice.


Oh, it is.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nothing you can say.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


>


You're supposed to continue the lyrics.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Fight Sports Midwest Chapter 1, so far this show hasen't been that great.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You're supposed to continue the lyrics.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


>


:frustrate


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


>


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:side:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth- Watching Cavaliers vs. Nets


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Fight Sports Midwest Chapter 1, so far this show hasen't been that great.


your getting married


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth- Im happy my Wings made the conference final.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> your getting married


Yes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4087762-post39.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4087762-post39.html


:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


>


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Yes.


congrats



> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4087762-post39.html


I agree if given the right amount of time


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I agree


:lmao


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

the condemned movie review said:


> It's tough not to think of a big, dumb, talentless slab of beef when you watch former phony-wrestling star Steve Austin in action here.


:lmao

A bit harsh.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

leaving bye all


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> leaving bye all


Slacker.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> leaving bye all


 See you.BALLIN


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I'm trying to change my look around a little.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I'm trying to change my look around a little.


Having Carlito spit on Flair is a horrible start.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - I'm trying to change my look around a little.


You should be banned for having that gif in your sig.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Metalic Matt is not ballin'.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Metalic Matt is not ballin'.


:ns


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Nah, I think that one shall stay. 

Avatar is my problem... I need a new one.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Metalic Matt is not ballin'.


Gay people should only work for gay businesses


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Nah, I think that one shall stay.
> 
> Avatar is my problem... I need a new one.


No one will take you serious with that GIF, no matter how cool your avatar might be.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Gay people should only work for gay businesses


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


>


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No one will take you serious with that GIF, no matter how cool your avatar might be.


LOL. 

You may be right .


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Going to bed, night everyone.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> LOL.
> 
> You may be right .


May be? Nah, I am right.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> May be? Nah, I am right.


K. Gone.


Now need avy.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Refuse said:


> Going to bed, night everyone.


Good night.


Too bad ThatzNotCool got bullied into taking that gif off.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth -


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Edge is winning the WHC is about 45 minutes


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Edge is winning the WHC is about 45 minutes


Should be glorious.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

What a great moment it shall be.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/celebrities/341003-brooke-hogan-live.html

Hulk's gonna be pissed


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Delirious is annoying.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

please tell me edge winning the title is a joke. And if he really is what brand?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> please tell me edge winning the title is a joke. And if he really is what brand?


He hasn't won...yet.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just posted in the SVR2008 discussion thread, yeah!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Just posted in the SVR2008 discussion thread, yeah!


Shocking


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

So what title is edge suppose to win?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow, what an active thread.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

\m/


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> So what title is edge suppose to win?


WHC



Headliner said:


> Wow, what an active thread.


Stop crying plz.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh good I don't watch smackdown that often.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> \m/


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Wow, what an active thread.


Yup


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice face


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


>


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Just finished packing Cali's Best Of Danielson DVD, and it'll be sent in the mail tomorrow morning...only this time...I'm using the other town's mailbox. SICK SWERVE!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


>


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Just finished packing Cali's Best Of Danielson DVD, and it'll be sent in the mail tomorrow morning...only this time...I'm using the other town's mailbox. SICK SWERVE!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


>


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Just finished packing Cali's Best Of Danielson DVD, and it'll be sent in the mail tomorrow morning...only this time...I'm using the other town's mailbox. SICK SWERVE!


Speaking of that. I would like to know the price of that and I may get one if its not too high and give me some points.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Holt:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4088299-post54.html


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>













:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SO MUCH FOR PYRO'S USERTITLE:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

(spoiler)
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/341014-spoiler-batista-vs-undertaker.html#post4088378


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I just found out that Jerry Lawler will be at the next show I go to on May 25th.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*YESSSSSSSS~~!!!!!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry Pyro:$

I'm marking out right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I'm marking out right now.


Same~!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!


I'm pretty sure I said this would happen last night


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCKING RATINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I believe WWE just got a little more intelligent.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

........


....

...


*KENNEDY~!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I like things!!!!!!!!

Yay!!


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

LMAO @ Pyro. Just goes to show how much of a blind mark he is.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: sd will be cool


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I was laughing my ass off once I heard Edge is the new WHC.

Pyro is going to get some much shit now. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- I was laughing my ass off once I heard Edge is the new WHC.
> 
> Pyro is going to get some much shit now. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Nah, he's happy.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4088401-post6.html


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm about to barf oh well I can do with out watching smackdown.


wait that means no more edge on raw.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pyro is for sure gonna catch some shit from the peeps on here.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Pyro is for sure gonna catch some shit from the peeps on here.


<---------------



AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, he's happy.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4088401-post6.html


Because he looks like a silly sally right now. :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, he's happy.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4088401-post6.html


He's obviously playing it off like he's really glad it happened. He just doesn't want to admit that he was wrong.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

A wrestler from Canada is champ of course pyro will be happy.


but still it's funny that the love in his life is not going to be champ yet anyway.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> He's obviously playing it off like he's really glad it happened. He just doesn't want to admit that he was wrong.


First time for everything.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4088535-post29.html


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth:

Snitsky fears


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth:
> 
> Snitsky fears


Lennie James > Snitsky's teeth

You never replied to my PM, btw. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> First time for everything.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4088535-post29.html


He's full of it, imo.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> First time for everything.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4088535-post29.html


OK, he admitted he was wrong. He's not getting any shit from me then.

Truth- I found Umaga's loud yelling really funny for some reason.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

SAMOA!!~!!!~!!!!!!!!!!!!~!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lashley got arrested:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Them shades Lashley wear are hilarious.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Somebody here just changed their avy.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Lennie James > Snitsky's teeth
> 
> You never replied to my PM, btw.


Cuz I'm 3 weeks behind on the episodes... :no:

I need to catch up before tomorrow night, though I'll probably forget to, much like I'll probably forget to watch the season finale.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I AM SlaM said:


> Cuz I'm 3 weeks behind on the episodes... :no:
> 
> I need to catch up before tomorrow night, though I'll probably forget to, much like I'll probably forget to watch the season finale.


:shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Time for RVD to get squashed.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

RVD will be in WWE until ONS and then he will go to TNA and win the World Title within 2 months.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> RVD will be in WWE until ONS and then he will go to TNA and win the World Title within 2 months.


They're going to start taking him off TV in june unless he re-signs. So he might not be at ONS.



But then he'll go to TNA and win the title within 2 months.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Nah, RVD won't get the belt that fast.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, RVD won't get the belt that fast.


Christian got the belt within 3 months and RVD is a bigger name. I'm willing to bet that RVD wouldn't leave for TNA unless he was guaranteed a title reign.








or a truckload of hash.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


= Ratings!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Christian got the belt within 3 months and RVD is a bigger name. I'm willing to bet that RVD wouldn't leave for TNA unless he was guaranteed a title reign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angle has yet to get the belt and he's a bigger name than RVD. Christian got the belt because there was really no other face to take the belt from Jarrett at the time. I'm sure he'll get a reign but it won't be as quick as joked about.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> They're going to start taking him off TV in june unless he re-signs. So he might not be at ONS.
> 
> 
> 
> But then he'll go to TNA and win the title within 2 months.


He was told he would be competing at ONS. So take that for what its worth.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh no its been 10 minutes without a reply in TTT its time for Cali to pull his infamous


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JEFF WE NEED YOU IN HERE!!1!!1!!!1!1!!1


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Why the thread is pretty much already dead.

I'm still trying to take Jeff under my wing though.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2024918358

Check it. Landed on concrete floor. I was there and am not joking they landed on actual concrete floor.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> JEFF WE NEED YOU IN HERE!!1!!1!!!1!1!!1


Nah, he should never come back


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The thread keeps dying because WCW isn't here.


:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> The thread keeps dying because WCW isn't here.
> 
> 
> :sad:


That is true. That week he was banned sucked. I rarely posted in the thread.

WCW = Ratings


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I believe that Cali should list the people that he hates. GO!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I believe that Cali should list the people that he hates. GO!!!


y


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm still trying to take Jeff under my wing though.


Nooooo!!! 

Well, its quite simple why Jeff isn't posting. Sabrina's not here.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Nooooo!!!
> 
> Well, its quite simple why Jeff isn't posting. Sabrina's not here.


He won't listen. If he would listen to WCW and I, he might actually be worth a damn. And I don't really hate the kid aside from his obsession and randomness.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> y


because


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He won't listen. If he would listen to WCW and I, he might actually be worth a damn. And I don't really hate the kid aside from his obsession and randomness.


Ya, I suppose you two can turn him into something decent. 

I still wouldn't become his bitch. I'm too good for something as low as that.:flip


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> because


Phenomenal1


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya, I suppose you two can turn him into something decent.
> 
> I still wouldn't become his bitch. I'm too good for something as low as that.:flip


lol, had to say that to boost his confidence. You wouldn't become his bitch but you may actually respect him, which would be an accomplishment.


----------



## 10mikebibby10 (Jan 15, 2005)

My BTB > SRW. Sorry Amp.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

10mikebibby10 said:


> My BTB > SRW. Sorry Amp.


rvdtito does not agree and their opinion > yours.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Phenomenal1


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

10mikebibby10


----------



## 10mikebibby10 (Jan 15, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> 10mikebibby10


Ouch.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> rvdtito does not agree and their opinion > yours.


absolutely


----------



## 10mikebibby10 (Jan 15, 2005)

You make a good point, Amp. My apologies.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I love hoes.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> absolutely


Look at my O


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :side:


----------



## 10mikebibby10 (Jan 15, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Look at my O


My favorite part.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> lol, had to say that to boost his confidence. You wouldn't become his bitch but you may actually respect him, which would be an accomplishment.


Wow, that's like putting him on a whole nother level. HBK carrying style.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/vengeance/history/vengeance2005/photos/


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lol at my latest rep comment:



> lol gay people


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin carried HBK in all their matches.


----------



## 10mikebibby10 (Jan 15, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


>


Gross. I hate red X's.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Lol at my latest rep comment:


I agree 100%


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching AMP's youtube video.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Wow, that's like putting him on a whole nother level. HBK carrying style.


You're talking about WCW and Myself. We own.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can't wait to see Poledown.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

If they hate let 'em hate.
I drop your whole clan.
Lay your ass down for the 3 second.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I agree 100%


same 100%



> If they hate let 'em hate.
> I drop your whole clan.
> Lay your ass down for the 3 second.


Easy there, John Cena.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I can't wait to see Poledown.


It's gonna be the greatest BTB PPV ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's gonna be the greatest BTB PPV ever.


rvdtito said so, and they're always right.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> rvdtito said so, and they're always right.


Pretty much.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Diesel said:


> same 100%
> 
> 
> 
> Easy there, John Cena.


Sorry I got a little carried away.

Why do they always bug the spanish announcers?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Best post all day.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

from Mike Informer: SNOOP DOGG CONSIDERS WRESTLING CAREER


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Best post all day.


Only because Flair is the fucking man.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Just call me smooth.
I'll make you move.
Watch me move.
Just call me smooth. (hey, hey, hey, hey yeah)
Watch me move.
Just call me smooth.

Watch me do what I do.
Laying down my perfect groove.
I'm liquid smooth
and coochie shoes,
and the ladies know that I'm the man.
But you, your just old news.
A wannabe who'll never be
anything but born to lose.
And even worse, there more bad news.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW is here, ratings up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Just call me smooth.
> I'll make you move.
> Watch me move.
> Just call me smooth. (hey, hey, hey, hey yeah)
> ...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Just call me smooth.
> I'll make you move.
> Watch me move.
> Just call me smooth. (hey, hey, hey, hey yeah)
> ...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Edge isn't getting the WHC, fools.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> Edge isn't getting the WHC, fools.


Cause Kennedy is getting the briefcase back once he comes back. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I believe this makes Pyro 0 for 3 in predictions in the last 24 hours.

Kennedy isn't hurt bad.
Kennedy isn't losing MITB to Edge
Edge won't cash it in and win the WHC.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> I believe this makes Pyro 0 for 3 in predictions in the last 24 hours.
> 
> Kennedy isn't hurt bad.
> Kennedy isn't losing MITB to Edge
> Edge won't cash it in and win the WHC.


This is true.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Edge looks good with the WHC but not as good as The Nature Boy Ric Flair or Ricky Steamboat.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Edge looks good with the WHC but not as good as The Nature Boy Ric Flair or Ricky Steamboat.


Or "Hollywood" Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Rapper SNOOP DOGG is considering a career in the wrestling ring after a WWE star tipped him as a tag-team partner. 'STONE COLD' STEVE AUSTIN is full of praise for the hip-hop legend - real name Calvin Broadus - and is urging him to ditch music and become a professional fighter. But despite conceding he loves the sport, and promoting WWE Monday Night Raw on TV commercials, Snoop Dogg is cautious about appearing in the ring. He tells MTV, "I don't know. I mean, 'cause I ain't really with getting hit on. I'm with being one of them cool managers that's like, 'Y'all slap me, I'm calling in all of my goons and we gonna tear this muthaf**ker up.' "I like it though, and my kids, they keep the spirit alive. Wrestling is something that you either love or hate. Ain't no in-betweens. And when you love it, you love everything about it. "I love the way that they have big intros now - when the guy comes out he's got a big song playing and he's coming down the ramp. It's exciting now, it's not like it used to be. It used to just be 'ding-ding-ding' and they get in there and get crackin."


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Or "Hollywood" Hulk Hogan.


That belt was practically attached to him from 95-98.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Austin carried HBK in all their matches.


False and you know it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

John Cena and JBL are equally good. They held the WWE title for the same amount of days on their first title reign. 280 days.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ratings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That belt was practically attached to him from 95-98.


Yeah but him using the belt as guitar = ratings. It never looked right when he used the weight lifting belt.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I wake up to see that Edge is holding the WHC.hmmm


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wonder if Kennedy will still want the briefcase now that Edge is done with it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I wake up to see that Edge is holding the WHC.hmmm


You picked a great day to wake up.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Raw's main event scene is so slim now.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Kennedy will still get his world title shot at WM 24. I dont know how many times I have to say it but all of you can BANK ON IT!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady B said:


> I wake up to see that Edge is holding the WHC.hmmm


Nothing happened. :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Edge = Ratings


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

We'll most likely get an Edge/Taker program finally when Taker is healed.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Edge makes my blood boil. Never liked the man.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Edge makes my blood boil. Never liked the man.


 :no:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

New Usertitle.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

DDMac said:


> :no:


Agreed.  :no:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Everyone does that. I can't gel to him at all. Maybe it's due he's what 30 odd? And had a couple failed marriages under his belt. I am sure he thinks marriages are like championship belts.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> False and you know it.


Last time I checked they only had two matches and he sure as fuck carried him in their WM 14 match.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I swear as soon as WCW got here the post count in this thread shot through the roof.


Goes to prove what AMP said is true. WCW=Ratings


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Lady B said:


> Everyone does that. I can't gel to him at all. Maybe it's due he's what 30 odd? And had a couple failed marriages under his belt. I am sure he thinks marriages are like championship belts.


What's his personal life have to do with him as a wrestler? lolz


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Everyone does that. I can't gel to him at all. Maybe it's due he's what 30 odd? And had a couple failed marriages under his belt. I am sure he thinks marriages are like championship belts.


He keeps them for a month?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Kaneanite said:


> What's his personal life have to do with him as a wrestler? lolz


That was the last straw. I never found him interesting at all


Basically Ampy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I swear as soon as WCW got here the post count in this thread shot through the roof.
> 
> 
> Goes to prove what AMP said is true. WCW=Ratings


Everyone knows that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lady B said:


> That was the last straw. I never found him interesting at all


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Last time I checked they only had two matches and he sure as fuck carried him in their WM 14 match


They had a match on RAW in '96


New sig


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Last time I checked they only had two matches and he sure as fuck carried him in their WM 14 match.


Not too sure what match you were watchin


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh come on guys, you know I prefer women's wrestling anyway.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> Everyone knows that.


Unfortunately I now have to leave this party but that will probably help ratings if anything.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Mickie > Trish :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Not too sure what match you were watchin


HBK had a hurt back at Mania and couldn't do shit. He toughed it out but Austin carried him for the most part.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Mickie > Trish :side:


Nah, I can't get 4 Trish's for 5 bucks.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Lady B said:


> Everyone does that. I can't gel to him at all. Maybe it's due he's what 30 odd? And had a couple failed marriages under his belt. I am sure he thinks marriages are like championship belts.


Ouch. That's a solid burn. Someone who dislikes Edge should put that on a sign when they go to a show.



Edge in his post-match interview said:


> Who else can say they beat John Cena and The Undertaker for their World Championships? No one.


So Edge is basically stepping into Kennedy's "cocky, bragging heel" role. Works for me.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HBK had a hurt back at Mania and couldn't do shit. He toughed it out but Austin carried him for the most part.


Austin's neck was also bad, I just don't think there was a clear carry job in that match from the many times I've seen it.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Mickie > Trish :side:


Ah Geez. 

Trish and Lita made Mickie 

Without them I think we wouldn't have Mickie on WWE.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW, MSN plz


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Austin's neck was also bad, I just don't think there was a clear carry job in that match from the many times I've seen it.


Austin's neck wasn't as bad as HBK's back. There might not have been a carry job but if there was, Austin was the carrier.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Lady B said:


> Ah Geez.
> 
> Trish and Lita made Mickie
> 
> Without them I think we wouldn't have Mickie on WWE.


I don't see how(I'm sure her parents had something to do with her creation), but either way, it doesn't matter who made her. That wasn't the statement. The statement was Mickie is better than Trish.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin, you truely are the blindest HBK mark of all time if you can't admit that Austin carried HBK in a match where HBK could hardly walk.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Kaneanite said:


> I don't see how(I'm sure her parents had something to do with her creation), but either way, it doesn't matter who made her. That wasn't the statement. The statement was Mickie is better than Trish.


Look Mister smart ass 

I am saying how can Mickie be better than Trish and Lita?


They revolutionised the women's division.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Austin's neck wasn't as bad as HBK's back. There might not have been a carry job but if there was, Austin was the carrier.


I think you'd be surprised at how well HBK held his own in that match even though he clearly needed to be carried.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Fallin, you truely are the blindest HBK mark of all time if you can't admit that Austin carried HBK in a match where HBK could hardly walk.


I'm not a blind mark at all, it's just that I saw the match recently and I don't think Michaels was carried as much as you're making it out to be, that's all.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It was a gigantic fucking carry job.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't tihnk so.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> It was a gigantic fucking carry job.


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lady B said:


> Look Mister smart ass
> 
> *I am saying how can Mickie be better than Trish and Lita?*
> 
> ...


Talent. 

If Mickie was around during Trish's hot run, she would have exposed her for the average wrestler she was.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Lady B said:


> Look Mister smart ass
> 
> I am saying how can Mickie be better than Trish and Lita?
> 
> ...


By being a better wrestler than them.  Just because they revolutionized the women's division doesn't mean they're automatically the best wrestlers for life. I know you're a big Trish/Lita fan, so I can understand why you're saying what you're saying. But strictly from an unbiased view, I'm saying Mickie James is a better wrestler than Trish.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Most of HBK's offense in that match consisted of working the knee with long submission holds or simple moves.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallin said:


> I think you'd be surprised at how well HBK held his own in that match even though he clearly needed to be carried.


How would I be surprised? You act like I haven't seen the match or something. HBK did what he could but it was obvious that Austin had to carry him through it all.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh STFU both of you.

I am keeping my opinion so there. 

Trish isn't the best, I admit. 

And if you really want to get technical, SHIMMER > Mickie James.

Now Bathany is having a Bath.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya, not only that, but Sable > Trish & Lita in terms of revolutionizing the womens division.

Oh, and HBK had to get carried. He could barely move without screaming in pain.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

How did Sable revolutionize Women's wrestling? By being the first diva to show her boobs to playboy?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How would I be surprised? You act like I haven't seen the match or something. HBK did what he could but it was obvious that Austin had to carry him through it all.


I think you'd be surprised because I just assumed the match isn't as clearly in your mind as it is mine as I've seen it recently. Had I not seen it recently, I would probably tend to agree with Michaels being carried, but having watched it a couple of days ago I can't look at it as much of a clear cut carry job as you guys are making it out to be.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just need 12 more rep points. :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lady B said:


> *Oh STFU both of you.
> *
> I am keeping my opinion so there.
> 
> ...


:sad: 

Sara Del Ray = Ratings


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

Lady B said:


> Oh STFU both of you.
> 
> I am keeping my opinion so there.
> 
> ...


You really need to learn to have a simple debate without getting flustered and leaning on your "It's my opinion and you can't change it" reflex when you have nothing else to support your argument.  

Enjoy your bath. <3


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I saw that match last week


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/340882-king-ring-97-special-kid-tries-jump-into-ring.html

:lmao


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya, not only that, but Sable > Trish & Lita in terms of revolutionizing the womens division.
> 
> *Oh, and HBK had to get carried. He could barely move without screaming in pain*.


That wasn't until the end of the match when he started laboring.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallin said:


> I think you'd be surprised because I just assumed the match isn't as clearly in your mind as it is mine as I've seen it recently. Had I not seen it recently, I would probably tend to agree with Michaels being carried, but having watched it a couple of days ago I can't look at it as much of a clear cut carry job as you guys are making it out to be.


So if I watch the match right now, still think Austin carried HBK, will you be surprised because it's more fresh in my mind?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jabs
Double Axe Handle
Jawbreaker
Snapmare
Ringpost submission
Working the knee
Figure 4
Sleeper
Elbow 
SCM attempt

That's about the extent of his offense in that match. All incredibly basic stuff, not normal HBK.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> That wasn't until the end of the match when he started laboring.


Are you kidding me? He was screaming in pain every time the camera wasn't on him.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So if I watch the match right now, still think Austin carried HBK, will you be surprised because it's more fresh in my mind?


Stop fishing for an argument.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> How did Sable revolutionize Women's wrestling? By being the first diva to show her boobs to playboy?


She was getting one of the biggest pops in the company. And helped put alot of interest back into the not so known womens division or the women itself.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin carried HBK at KOTR '97 too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If Shawn Michaels had to wrestle that match against Diesel or Sid it would have been horrible, plain and simple.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Stop fishing for an argument.


How am I fishing for an argument. Your whole argument has pretty much been "I just saw the match, it's fresh in my mind and I think HBK wasn't carried." That's it.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How am I fishing for an argument. Your whole argument has pretty much been "I just saw the match, it's fresh in my mind and I think HBK wasn't carried." That's it.


Yeah, I wasn't making any sort of argument.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Suns won tonight, so I'm happy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin carried him in the match they won the tag titles in too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Yeah, I wasn't making any sort of argument.





Fallin said:


> Austin's neck was also bad, I just don't think there was a clear carry job in that match from the many times I've seen it.


I believe that was your argument.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Suns won tonight, so I'm happy.


im not


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I think it's a statement moreso than an argument, I was making it my concience business to not get into an argument over it as it's really not too important to me either way.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin carried him in their match on RAW in '96 too


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin, you might as well give up now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I think it's a statement moreso than an argument, I was making it my concience business to not get into an argument over it as it's really not too important to me either way.


You made that statement, and when you make a statement like that you have to ready to defend it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> You made that statement, and when you make a statement like that you have to ready to defend it.


Look at my O


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You made that statement, and when you make a statement like that you have to ready to defend it.


MSN plz


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> You made that statement, and when you make a statement like that you have to ready to defend it.


My only defense is that I don't see it as as much of a carry job that you say it was, if you feel like disputing it, that's fine, I'm not going to rebutt it any further than that.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey guys. Can any of you do me a small favour? Can someone put a border around this picture for me? I want to use it as a sig. 










OH, btw, is that pic beyond the limits or within it? 

Thanks in advance for anyone who tries.  I'll donate points if ya want that is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> MSN plz


I'm going to bed very soon. I have an exam at 8 in the morning.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm going to bed very soon. I have an exam at 8 in the morning.


8 in the morning? Fuck that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. I'm glad my exams are in the evening....................6 PM for Astronomy and Art History.:$

But that's not until next week.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Hey guys. Can any of you do me a small favour? Can someone put a border around this picture for me? I want to use it as a sig.


First Cali and now you. 
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/5630/edgeworldchampionae0ak6.jpg


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 8 in the morning? Fuck that.


Yeah some asshole assigned me two of them at 8 in the morning. Pissed me off.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

BTW as I just finished watching the match, HBK does show his back pain a little earlier than I had made it out to be before and HBK's offense is definitley way limited, but in no way is it a gigantic carry job, I think you would agree if you watch it now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm glad I'm done with all my exams.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

DDMac said:


> First Cali and now you.
> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/5630/edgeworldchampionae0ak6.jpg


Woohoo! That was quick. Thanks a lot dude.  <3

Truth ~ Me watching SD! this week. Definitely.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- I'm glad I'm done with all my exams.


I'll be done in 2 days.


----------



## Kaneanite (Mar 28, 2002)

[Jay-LK] said:


> Hey guys. Can any of you do me a small favour? Can someone put a border around this picture for me? I want to use it as a sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ school


My Dungeon Of Doom banner is being made as we speak


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I finally got a decent final exam schedule this semester where I only have 3 of them so I'm pretty psyched about it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can't help that I'm Custom made
I can't help- but I'll tell ya this
I can't help that I look good, smell good
can dance all night long.

That video is awesomeness. It was the first video to be put on my favorites list.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stephen Colbert is on my television screen


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> I can't help that I'm Custom made
> I can't help- but I'll tell ya this
> I can't help that I look good, smell good
> can dance all night long.
> ...


Good choice.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I can't help that I'm Custom made
> I can't help- but I'll tell ya this
> I can't help that I look good, smell good
> can dance all night long.
> ...


link

and my video should be favorited.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I need to burp :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> link
> 
> and my video should be favorited.


If it's not in the youtube section, I'll put it in a thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> If it's not in the youtube section, I'll put it in a thread.


Sounds good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I put it in the youtube section AMP, check it out.

Sure, I'll favorite your video as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I can dance all night long


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I put it in the youtube section AMP, check it out.
> 
> Sure, I'll favorite your video as well.


Double Ratings


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Is Masters on Steriods again?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCK said:


> Truth - Is Masters on Steriods again?


Of course.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth - LOL @ Edge winning the title.

Gord should be speechless right about now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The quote in my sig makes it the greatest sig ever


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Truth - LOL @ Edge winning the title.
> 
> Gord should be speechless right about now.


Nah, he's actually happy Edge won the title (despite claiming the he wasn't going to win it just a few hours before it happened).


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> The quote in my sig makes it the greatest sig ever


Yes it does.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Meh, I still laughed because I read the post he made in Cali's sig when he made it.

I don't really care that much. It could of been worse, could of been Henry.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I'm done marking now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MCIH said:


> Truth - I'm done marking now.


y


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Somebody changes the Usertitle to " Edge won the WHC, fools.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Kennedy will come back and beat him for it, which will probably establish him as a more crdible superstar. Might come back and win the Royal Rumble, then beat Edge at Wrestlemania.

They'll take Taker-Edge 'till Summerslam. At least I hope


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Taker's hurt


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Kennedy will come back and beat him for it, which will probably establish him as a more crdible superstar. Might come back and win the Royal Rumble, then beat Edge at Wrestlemania.
> 
> *They'll take Taker-Edge 'till Summerslam. At least I hope*


Taker is supposed to be out for like 6 or 7 months.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> y


Time goes forward.

But I'll mark again on Friday.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Time goes forward.
> 
> But I'll mark again on Friday.


I think we all will.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh... Well... In that case.

Umm, fuck it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WWE is getting too predictable.

I predicted Edge would win last night against Kennedy.


And I predicted he would cash it in tonight.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Adam Copeland is da man. 

Truth - It's been days since I last played 360. It's been sitting there, collecting dust.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4089660-post98.html


:lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I bought 4 new games for the 360 a couple of days ago.

Splinter Cell: Double Agent.
NBA Homecourt.
Fight Night Round 3.
Burnout Revenge.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4089660-post98.html
> 
> 
> :lmao


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Evolution said:


> I bought 4 new games for the 360 a couple of days ago.
> 
> Splinter Cell: Double Agent.
> NBA Homecourt.
> ...


Heh heh, I have Burnout Revenge for PS2. I'll probably get it for 360....just for the achievements, lol.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


>


Snap's a moron


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> Snap's a moron


Hopefully. Normally people I hate get banned. I have a pretty high tolerance.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Hopefully. Normally people I hate get banned. I have a pretty high tolerance.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi everyone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I wouldn't mind seeing Snap getting banned. Guy's a dumbass.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Is anticanadian winding JDL up on the pool thread or what? JDL just wants the thread to die but it won't LOL


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killed it


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Gotta leave for school in 10 minutes.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

^That's no good


I'm bored, cold, hungry and have a headache. Is there anything else I can complain about?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Cowie said:


> ^That's no good
> 
> 
> I'm bored, cold, hungry and have a headache. Is there anything else I can complain about?


 I think you got the lot man. :sad:

Truth - New rep power! :hb


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm a woman so I'm sure I can whip up a few more complaints. I just have to think harder.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I thought you were a cow?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

mooooo?

Yep. Certainly all bovine. My mistake. Come milk me Cali.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KeNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNedy!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> mooooo?
> 
> Yep. Certainly all bovine. My mistake. Come milk me Cali.


:side:



Role Model said:


> KeNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNedy


:hb:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Marking out when reading spoilers = major ratins.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Did ya read the suggestion about a spoiler forum?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Did ya read the suggestion about a spoiler forum?


That happens everytime something big happens, it's rather cute all the people who cry and bitch about it.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

All suggestions are stupid anyway. I did suggest they remove the "suggestions" title from the forum but alas mods would rather just say "no dumb idea wouldn't work" and lock the thread.

There was a Raw spoiler in a GFX thread today much to someone's displeasure


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> *All suggestions are stupid anyway. I did suggest* they remove the "suggestions" title from the forum but alas mods would rather just say "no dumb idea wouldn't work" and lock the thread.


:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> :side:


:hb


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I didn't suggest in the forum! Lee on MSN. It was a good idea I thought.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I might make an 'Official Laugh At Mr Kennedy And His Marks Thread'


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

You can't as a mod. Get someone else to post it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I made a thread last night laughing at Kennedy and Pyro dumped it


Edit - Well, Monday night


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lame.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm still not ordering Judgement Day, unless my parents pay for it...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll buy the DVD if Benoit/MVP put on a MOTYC, Punk/Burke have a good match, and Edge has a good match


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I hate Work.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dunno with Khali/Cena, ECW title match and Henry/Batista/Edge. The main events look really horrible. But the undercard looks really good.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Dunno with Khali/Cena, ECW title match and Henry/Batista/Edge. The main events look really horrible. But the undercard looks really good.


The only way I would get Judgement Day is if my parents paid for it as well. As you said the undercard could be very good and the Main event scene will obviously suck. Think about it. You got McMahons/Umaga vs Lashley again. I mean they should have just Lashley vs Vinnie Mac in a street fight and have Umaga iinterfere and then have Shane do his Shane Terminator and then have Vince hit like a stunner or pedigree for the win. Woukd be much better that way. then as much as I hate to admit it but Cena is the best part of the match(As I bellieve Cena is good he is abviously no HBK or Bret Hart) Thats already calling for bad news.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Thank you Cali for stealing my sig idea!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

How much is the Danielson DVD comp?


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

About these spoilers things, i'm confused.

Is Smackdown! Live? 

What day do they have it on?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Kendrick said:


> About these spoilers things, i'm confused.
> 
> Is Smackdown! Live?
> 
> What day do they have it on?


No 

Taped Tuesdays, Shown Fridays.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They just show breaking news in an attempt to get more watchers.

Same happened when Angle won it a while ago.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

And more viewers they will get for sure.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Watching South Park. :lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

ugh I hate South Park


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth - My red rep hate PM virginity has been lost


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

oo who neg repped you and what for?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I get neg rep all the time. Mostly from complete randoms who I've never seen before, oh, and RedSilver of course :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cowie said:


> oo who neg repped you and what for?


I didn't explain clearly enough lol.

I red repped hardy4life a while back in a wrestling discussion. He then proceeds to PM me today with a rather obscenity filled message, with a couple of the usual threats they throw in.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

sXe_extremist said:


> I didn't explain clearly enough lol.
> 
> I red repped hardy4life a while back in a wrestling discussion. He then proceeds to PM me today with a rather obscenity filled message, with a couple of the usual threats they throw in.


Forward it to Rajah. He deals with those idiots in the usual way.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

My bad I didn't read your post properly. LOL people get so revved up over neg rep they PM about it?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Forward it to Rajah. He deals with those idiots in the usual way.


Thanks, I'll do that.



Cowie said:


> My bad I didn't read your post properly. LOL people get so revved up over neg rep they PM about it?


Lol don't worry, I could've explained it better, but with two essays due Monday I've had enough of explaining points in detail for now. Yeah, at least I only got PM abuse, some lucky members get a rant made on them...


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I got asked to leave a thread in Suggestions & Help forum. That's a first


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

............................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,!!!!!!!!


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Woah! Jax, he be here.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Listening to Waking The Fallen. 

Epic.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Listening to The Final Countdown. Much better.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Woah! Jax, he be here.


you can't have my lunch money



Role Model said:


> ............................,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,!!!!!!!!


I found that funny for some reason


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Listening to The Final Countdown. Much better.


Air.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I have no idea what ya'll are listening to


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> you can't have my lunch money


Please?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Please?





Lashley said:


> *NO!*



































maybe


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm bored of that joke now. :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm bored of that joke now. :$


Then I said that's not my Grandmother that's my St. Bernard.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

What joke? There was a joke and I missed it?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm bored of that joke now. :$



I guess it went away with the Lashley fad


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't understand.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I guess it went away with the Lashley fad


Like so many fads on here, they don't last long.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Overrated. 

:side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Wedensday today... Weathers Nice...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Like so many fads on here, they don't last long.


the rep 4 rep thing was funny for the two days it lasted though


can someone resize this for my avatar at this moment in time I cannot do it

http://f5c.yahoofs.com/shopping/3069334/simg_t_mg27883cf3zdjpg175?rm_____DBIEmO3da


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Thursday today, weather is dark and cold.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kennedy is the great jobbing machine.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Rep 4 Rep Is Still Repping Wild!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kennedy= The loser of the shortest Raw/SD match ever (I believe).


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Rep 4 Rep went over like a lead balloon.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Kennedy= The loser of the shortest Raw/SD match ever (I believe).


I think so


in the cruiserweight open battle thing at WM22 someone was elminated in like 4 seconds but I can't remember who, I believe Gibson eliminated him


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Kennedy= The loser of the shortest Raw/SD match ever (I believe).


That's what champions are made of. He's the future.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

You ...cant ...stop ..the rep 4 rep thing cuz...it....rocks...your...socks....off!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

MoveMent™ said:


> the rep 4 rep thing was funny for the two days it lasted though
> 
> 
> can someone resize this for my avatar at this moment in time I cannot do it
> ...


what size? It isn't a gif is it?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> So anyway, in this here TNA match the finish saw Angle and Sting lay out AJ, and this time Sting offered the pin -- and therefore the title shot -- to Angle. What a friend. Angle went to take it, but Christian broke it up with a chair. This chairshot right in front of the ref was legal. Angle dumped Christian with a belly-to-belly over the top, then both Angle and Sting put AJ in the ankle lock for the submission. Cornette jumped up afterwards and wanted to know which guy AJ tapped out to (like AJ, racked with pain, specified). Rudy Charles said he tapped to both guys, and therefore Christian would have to defend against Sting AND Angle at the PPV. This made Angle upset, which makes no sense since he had no title shot before, and it made Sting mad, which makes no sense since he offered the pin to Angle just two minutes earlier. I HATE THIS PROGRAM.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cowie said:


> what size? It isn't a gif is it?


I found a smaller one, but thx for offering

it was just a jpeg





WCW said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Classic.


TNA TNA TNA TNA


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao


lol.:shocked: 


TNA! TNA! TNA!:sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

TNA is the best wrestling show period rvdtito confirms this


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Bed Time.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm going to bed too. Nighters sluts


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Later jax & cowie


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Cowie said:


> I'm going to bed too. Nighters sluts


If only I could. Good Night Shirt.

I'm in class but I do have an Econ. test next hour, just blow throught it and take a little siesta.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Edited my avy.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> If only I could. Good Night Shirt.
> 
> I'm in class but I do have an Econ. test next hour, just blow throught it and take a little siesta.



 

whats an Econ :$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

RaS said:


> Truth: Edited my avy.



Watch out the spoiler police will eat you.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> whats an Econ :$


My bad, lemme word it so you can understand it.

Eh mang its like managing your skrilla so you can make DAH most of it when you get all ol'.

Also known as Economics the fabulous class you wish you could take 6 times, stocks, bonds, Fiscal Policies! THE FUN NEVER ENDS!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> My bad, lemme word it so you can understand it.
> 
> *Eh mang its like managing your skrilla so you can make DAH most of it when you get all ol'.*
> 
> Also known as Economics the fabulous class you wish you could take 6 times, stocks, bonds, Fiscal Policies! THE FUN NEVER ENDS!


that makes much more sense


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

ugh BigBrother uplate is just too darn interesting to go to bed.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> that makes much more sense


Glad I could clear that up for ya.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Snitsky > KANE!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Snitsky > KANE!!


duh :side:



jax_the_ax said:


> Glad I could clear that up for ya.


I'll have McQueen send you your lunch money


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> duh :side:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have McQueen send you your lunch money


Make sure to have him hand deliver it. Now I must be off.

Only you can prevent forest fires!


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

I WANT TO SEE A SUPPPPPPPEERPLEX!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Make sure to have him hand deliver it. Now I must be off.
> 
> Only you can prevent forest fires!


naw I cause them

later jax


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: must be leaving too


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I am hure.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey POD!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> According to one person in WWE, the issue today is that while there is still a real Wellness policy in effect, the tests are few and far between and there are so many ways to get around them that guys are back to being just as big as ever. I'm not accusing anyone of anything, but I've been working out for 16 years and have never torn a biceps or a triceps, nor have most people who have been in the gym their entire lives. These are common steroid-related injuries, however, (biceps, triceps and quads), largely because the muscles grow at a faster rate than the connective tissues, so things snap. If you combine huge physiques with long overseas tours, you get things like this. The company is obviously hoping that Kennedy's injury is the last one, but there is also the understanding that there could be many more coming.


Kennedy is on the juice...what an asshole.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

WCW said:


> Kennedy is on the juice...what an asshole.



So is half the WWE roster.


Hey Ras, Whats up . Nice theme .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Kennedy is on the juice...what an asshole.


Awesome.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Watching Homicide Life on the Street on WGN I haven't seen this show in a while.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol at Pyro.

I love seeing him trying to justify what happened with Edge.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Everybody's on the Edge bandwagon. 

Shield > The Wire


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Lol at Pyro.
> 
> I love seeing him trying to justify what happened with Edge.


Killa Cali's sig sums it up really.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I lied about going to bed. I'm going to look terrible tomorrow.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Everybody's on the Edge bandwagon.


I'm on the 'lol at Kennedy and his marks' bandwagon.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Everybody's on the Edge bandwagon.
> 
> *Shield > The Wire*


:ns


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I have classes in a bit.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'm on the 'lol at Kennedy and his marks' bandwagon.


Pyro didn't seem to care all that much last night. Maybe he grieves in private. :side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm on the 'lol at Legend and Pyro' bandwagon.


Edited for truth. 

<3


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> :ns


:cuss:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Pyro didn't seem to care all that much last night. Maybe he grieves in private. :side:


I expect so. I was hoping for a total outburst though, rather disappointing it has to be said.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I bet something is smashed up in his bedroom


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :cuss:


Speaking of The Shield I got season 1 recently I'm looking to buy more when I get a chance.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

"Edge isn't winning the title, fools." :lmao


Homicide_187 said:


> Speaking of The Shield I got season 1 recently I'm looking to buy more when I get a chance.


Ratings.

Gotta save some of your money though for Martin season 2.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro grieves by constantly making up excuses and not excepting reality.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Gotta save some of your money though for Martin season 2.


Season 2 was classic they pushed the date up as well


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I've always been an Edge fan.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RaS said:


> Truth: I've always been an Edge fan.


That's what all bandwagon jumpers say.

'I alwayz waz a fan of [insert name here]!!!!!1


:side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I wonder what kind of rating Smackdown will get this week.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Smackdown will be alot more entertaining now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Bored of my Edge Avatar already seeing as everyone seems be an Edge fan now.  

It'll die down soon though, just like when he won the title last year.



Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I wonder what kind of rating Smackdown will get this week.


Big I'd expect.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Meh you're afraid to like someone popular nowadays.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RaS said:


> Meh you're afraid to like someone popular nowadays.


Am I? Thanks for telling me that, I had no idea, really fucking glad you opened my eyes.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I cant wait to see all the Kennedy avatars and sigs when he gets the WHC.

Role Model will probably have one too :lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Saturday. ROH.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Mickie looked mighty fine on RAW :yum:.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Truth - I cant wait to see all the Kennedy avatars and sigs when he gets the WHC.
> 
> *Role Model will probably have one too* :lmao


Unlikely unless of course he's actually worthy of holding the belt by then, has had a proper push, is improved in the ring and isn't just a catchphrase. So I doubt it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Unlikely unless of course he's actually worthy of holding the belt by then, has had a proper push, is improved in the ring and isn't just a catchphrase. So I doubt it.


He has actually moved on from just being a catchphrase. If you listen to one of his promo's before his first injury and then one after/during his Undertaker fued then you will see that he can cut really good promo's. Yeah he uses his catchphrase but so does Edge "Rated R Superstar", HHH "I am The Game/King Of Kings" and so on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kennedy hasn't had a single promo that was even slightly interesting or worth remembering, unlike the two guys you have mentioned.

Kennedy could be really great, I like the guy, but at the moment he's overrated and really dull.

At the moment Kennedy is just a guy with a microphone gimmick and a catchphrase.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Kennedy hasn't had a single promo that was even slightly interesting, unlike the two guys you have mentioned.
> 
> Kennedy could be really great, I like the guy, but at the moment he's overrated and really dull.


He is still improving when he gets pushed properly and gets to the main event properly then he will be top notch.

How far is Trips from coming back do you have any idea?.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

POD said:


> Truth -* I cant wait to see all the Kennedy avatars and sigs when he gets the WHC.*
> 
> Role Model will probably have one too :lmao


Let's jsut hope it never happens.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

j20 said:


> Let's jsut hope it never happens.


It will happen, Especially now that he is coming back from an injury :agree:. I expect him to get one great push when he returns. I dont see why he shouldnt get the belt, He is alot more talented than alot of other title contenders.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> It will happen, Especially now that he is coming back from an injury :agree:. I expect him to get one great push when he returns. I dont see why he shouldnt get the belt, *He is alot more talented than alot of other title contenders.*


Name names.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

POD said:


> It will happen, Especially now that he is coming back from an injury :agree:. I expect him to get one great push when he returns. I dont see why he shouldnt get the belt, *He is alot more talented than alot of other title contenders*.


That's true. But does that reflect the lack of quality main eventers or Kennedy's skill?

I'm a KK fan but he seems to be rather stagnant.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think a face turn for Kennedy might lead to him ending up like Carlito, and that wouldn't be cool.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Batista, King Booker, Orton, Khali, Lashely, Rey Mysterio, Henry.

All of them have had title shots or have had title reigns.

To Mac it does kinda reflect a little bit of both, But considering Kennedy isnt at his best _yet_ and he is still near the main-event it does look great for him.

Edit: Carlito's promo was pretty good on RAW, Loved how he owned Torrie in Spanish.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - the Mickie gif in Mac's sig is hawt :yum:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mickie is dressing more and more like Trish each week, it's pretty funny.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I enjoy it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Mickie is dressing more and more like Trish each week, it's pretty funny.


Nah she is dressing more like her indy days.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Old Attire > New Attire.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

On WWE.com it's saying Kennedy may never wrestle again.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yo Mac, are you making those avatars yourself?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Role Model said:


> On WWE.com it's saying Kennedy may never wrestle again.


lol, they're gonna hype the fuck out of his return.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Yo Mac, are you making those avatars yourself?


Si. :side:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I usually play football every Wednesday but the guy that organises it hasn't phoned me to check if I'm going and his phone is ringing out.

Has he forgotten to phone me or has he given my place away?

Such a crisis eh?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> On WWE.com it's saying Kennedy may never wrestle again.


Do they say anything about Undertaker not ever returning?.

If they havent its complete bull.

Undertaker is the more likely one not to return because of his age.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Si. :side:


Can you hook me up?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

truth- i like the smackdown spoilers this week


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Can you hook me up?


Listening. :side:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

And my crisis is over.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

RaS said:


> And my crisis is over.


Good Luck, Make sure you score :side: .


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Listening. :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Just want me to slap a border around it or you want an avatar?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Just want me to slap a border around it or you want an avatar?


avatar. Whatever size, but not too big.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn, Mac's been a border whore.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Just want me to slap a border around it or you want an avatar?


Na he would like a bitch slap like in his sig :agree:.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I made my own. :hb


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

POD said:


> Na he would like a bitch slap like in his sig :agree:.


No slap, just Mickie and Melina.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: I made my own. :hb


SCORE!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> SCORE!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

For Ownage:
http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/4598/ownagenk5.jpg

For Headliner:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/flip.gif


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> For Ownage:
> http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/4598/ownagenk5.jpg
> 
> For Headliner:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/flip.gif


At least I'm not working like a no-paid slave.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> At least I'm not working like a low paid slave.


Yeah. Interns don't get paid. *zing*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Mac, you still doing your BTB?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Mac, you still doing your BTB?


Honestly, I don't know. Enjoying the break though. :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Yeah. Interns don't get paid. *zing*


....................................

Speaking of Internship............gotta go.

Fuck you. *Dark*ie.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

DDMac said:


> For Ownage:
> http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/4598/ownagenk5.jpg
> 
> For Headliner:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/flip.gif


Awesome. Thanks man.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : sporting a new Banner/Avy combo

Truth : Mac's gif :yum:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Honestly, I don't know. Enjoying the break though. :sad:


Partners...


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm working on a BTB roster.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

SRW > Your BTB


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> SRW > Your BTB


The video was off the hizzle.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> The video was off the hizzle.


Of course it was.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks like I wasn't the only one updating my av and sig around here


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: See so many new Edge avatars or banners here with him being champion.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Any idea on when to expect the first show, AMP?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: See so many new Edge avatars or banners here with him being champion.


Those who don't read spoilers wont' be too happy


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: See so many new Edge avatars or banners here with him being champion.


I've alwasy had edge in my banners I just updated it, I'm no bandwagogn jumper


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Any idea on when to expect the first show, AMP?


Nah, I'm not rushing anything. I started the show but no date on when I'll post it. I'd like to get it up during the weekend but I won't make that commitment.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth :Edge winning the WHC so quickly MUST mean that Kennedy will be out for a long time  And i wanted to see him live, damn it :cuss:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> I've alwasy had edge in my banners I just updated it, I'm no bandwagogn jumper


I am. :flip


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, I'm not rushing anything. I started the show but no date on when I'll post it. I'd like to get it up during the weekend but I won't make that commitment.


Cool.

Truth - watching HHH vs Flair last man standing.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 27, 2006)

Truth - Edge winning the WHC may be just the thing I wanted to get me back into wrestling.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Cool.
> 
> Truth - watching HHH vs Flair last man standing.


Good choice considering Ric Flair is in it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: This is a comment about the Cena/Khali match.



nolo king said:


> If possible this feud should go on till Wrestlemania 24 so we can see the famous 450 splash. This feud was rushed I guess cause of the injuries and all, but this is a Wrestlemania main event coming too soon. Peoples eyes will shed semen, thats how damn orgasmic this match will be.


That is horrible. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Taker was insistent that he drop the title in the ring as opposed to vacating it due to injury. The decision was made to book a cage match between Taker and Batista for the May 8th Smackdown tapings. Batista, however, was not scheduled to win the belt. Although he had appeared on Raw the night before to announce that he was going to use his Money in the Bank title shot at WrestleMania, the plan was actually for Mr. Kennedy to cash in after the Undertaker vs. Batista match, when both were bloody and defeated, and win the title.


Sucks


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Thank god Kennedy got hurt then, it's far to soon for him to be WHC.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I knew Kennedy wasn't going to wait till WM, fucking morons who thought he would, I laugh in their fucking faces.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I didn't plan on reading the Smackdown spoilers, but i sorta did after looking at WWE.COM


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

It was a sign from God......God :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't read the spoilers for SD apart from the obvious one.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> As it stands right now, Orton is the guy Hunter will eat alive when he returns from his latest quad tear.


Ratings


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*>* your fave wrestler


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I am interested in seeing how much the fans will take kindly to Kennedy as a face when he returns.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Truth: I am interested in seeing how much the fans will take kindly to Kennedy as a face when he return.


It'll either work really well or he'll end up like Carlito.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It'll either work really well or he'll end up like Carlito.


probably the latter


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Saturday Night's Main Event in June will be 90 minutes and air at 11:30 PM.


Sucks again


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

lol Saturday Night's Main Event.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Na he is over with the fans some what already. I mean he gets some cheers sometimes.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

As much as I like him Kennedy isn't ready for the world title yet. He needs a big upper-card feud to get him there. Edge on the other hand deserves the gold as much as anybody so from that point of view Kennedy's injury isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

POD said:


> Na he is over with the fans some what already. I mean he gets some cheers sometimes.


Carlito was far more over when he was turned face, look how he ended up.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HHH tearing Flair to shreds with a screwdriver = ratings. This match is good.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Carlito was far more over when he was turned face, look how he ended up.


He flopped because he wouldnt be more like The Rock. Therefore the writers just let him go right down the card. When Kennedy turns they will try there best to make him good. Atleast I hope so. Then again seeing his booking since winning the MITB anything can happen.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Triple H > Flair so badly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Team 3-D vs. Rhino & Samoa Joe. The character development in TNA is so great that moments after cutting a fighting babyface promo, Team 3-D got booed and there were chants of "3-D SUCKS!"


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA TNA TNA TNA!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

So they wasnt chanting "THIS IS AWESOME" "THIS IS AWESOME".


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> This made stupid AJ happy. What a great gimmick, a dumbfuck hillbilly.


I like the gimmick


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Flair is an animal. Taking a vertical suplex, a back body drop and a spinebuster on the outside at his age is crazy. 

Flair grabbing H's balls is also ratings, though somewhat gay.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Christian would have to defend against Sting AND Angle at the PPV. This made Angle upset, which makes no sense since he had no title shot before, and it made Sting mad, which makes no sense since he offered the pin to Angle just two minutes earlier. I HATE THIS PROGRAM.


Wrestlers in TNA always get pissed when they win title shots, I don't get it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA is a joke.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> TNA is a joke.


THEY ARE WRESTLING!

I didn't even know there was a PPV this weekend.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes it's vile. 

Coding websites = no ratings :*(


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: The only match really exciting me about Scarifice is AJ/Joe


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish TNA would sort it self out, it's just laughable right now.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: They best give MVP/Benoit a stipulation at Judgement Day


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The undercard is making me want to order Judgment Day.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I might order it, it depends how much money i have by then. My parents are sick of lending me money


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The only thing stopping me is the fact I could get a DVD for that price and I know it'll be good, unlike Judgment Day which might bomb.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm passing on JD, gotta save for UFC 71


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Khali/Cena was the mainevent doesn't really give confidence....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Khali/Cena was the mainevent doesn't really give confidence....


Exactly. All the main event matches look shit.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

C'mon lads, Khali's gonna be the champ, everyone's a winner


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HHH vs Flair LMS was a damn good match. **** IMO.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Exactly. All the main event matches look shit.


What's the SD Main Event match? Edge vs. Henry vs. Batista?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> What's the SD Main Event match? Edge vs. Henry vs. Batista?


I'd expect so, and that will be pretty horrible.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd laugh at the majority of the Cena haters having a fit if Cena lost to Khali.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Damn, I was almost certain WWE wouldn't have been stupid enough to put Khali vs Cena as the main event, but they've suprised me yet again. Not in a good way.

I might buy JD, undercard looks good, but I doubt I will, rather spend £15 to go to the Funeral For a Friend Gig than spend £15 on Judgement Day.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'd expect so, and that will be pretty horrible.


Even if it's Edge vs. Batista I would expect it to be bad despite Batista having two good PPV matches recently. I think he only had those good matches because 1. he was working with a motivated Taker 2. At Mania he had something to prove 3. At Backlash it was a gimmick. I just can't see Edge carrying him like Taker did. Throw in Henry and it will no doubt suck.

What's the under-card besides Punk/Burke and Benoit/MVP?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> What's the under-card besides Punk/Burke and Benoit/MVP?


Carlito/Flair, SD tag match probably.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

HBK/Orton maybe? Dunno. A tag title match I presume. Carlito/Flair will happen, and I have no interest in that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Carlito/Flair, SD tag match probably.


SD tag match? I figured they would do Hardyz vs. Cade/Murdoch again. Not a bad under-card but the 3 main events will still suck. Plus no Michaels will be lame.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> Orton, the new whipping boy of Monday Night Raw, was put in his place. I'm told he'll be doing a ton of jobs in the future, and that the days of him being a major player on the show are now a thing of the past. One person even made a comparison to Kurt Angle, though I'm not sure exactly what that entails. I don't think they fear for his life like they did with Kurt, but they have lost faith in him as a guy that can be built around anytime in the near future. Hunter has lost a lot of faith in him as well, which has really upset Orton in that Hunter was the guy who originally was pushing for him to be the new Rock of the 21st century. As it stands right now, Orton is the guy Hunter will eat alive when he returns from his latest quad tear.


Good news indeed because he was never becoming The Rock.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> SD tag match? I figured they would do Hardyz vs. Cade/Murdoch again. Not a bad under-card but the 3 main events will still suck. Plus no Michaels will be lame.


I think they'll do D&D vs Londrick vs Regal/Taylor vs Kane/Boogey. All four teams have been getting good airtime on SD in recent weeks, and Kane is on the poster if that means anything..

Melina vs Mickie might be added.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I dont know whether it's possible to hate someone as much as I hate Jeffree Star:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> I think they'll do D&D vs Londrick vs Regal/Taylor vs Kane/Boogey. All four teams have been getting good airtime on SD in recent weeks, and Kane is on the poster if that means anything..
> 
> Melina vs Mickie might be added.


That tag match will suck unless it's London/Kendrick vs. Regal/Taylor 9/10 of the match.

It will probably be Candice before Mickie since she's picking up the wins as of late.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> Melina vs Mickie might be added.


What did you think of their match at Backlash?

I heard it was pretty good for a WWE women's match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Good news indeed because he was never becoming The Rock.


I thought Hunter was an idiot when I read that. To be The Rock you need crowd reactions and charisma. Orton has neither and even less.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

ROH Fan #1 is an idiot.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> What did you think of their match at Backlash?
> 
> I heard it was pretty good for a WWE women's match.


It was solid for a women's match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I thought Hunter was an idiot when I read that. To be The Rock you need crowd reactions and charisma. Orton has neither and even less.


2 words: RKO


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Chavo vs Helms vs Yang for the CW title would be a good match for JD.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> ROH Fan #1 is an idiot.


Does Carl want to do DC some more kickass banners?

:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> 2 words: RKO


That looks like 3 letters.

CW Title? :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That looks like 3 letters.
> 
> CW Title? :lmao


2 words sounds better.

Have you read the whole newsletter? His recap of the TNA main event was hilarious.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> 2 words sounds better.
> 
> Have you read the whole newsletter? His recap of the TNA main event was hilarious.


I read the two main sections, news, and TNA. I posted the recap about Sting/Angle bitching a few pages ago.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Does Carl want to do DC some more kickass banners?
> 
> :hb


Maybe in a week or so, i have a couple of requests to do first and my Judgement day poster.

But yeah drop me a pm next week or so.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Randy Savage may to go TNA to work with Jay Lethal. Do they actually expect this gimmick to help Lethal out in the long run?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Randy Savage may to go TNA to work with Jay Lethal. Do they actually expect this gimmick to help Lethal out in the long run?


Yes....and that's the sad part.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Maybe in a week or so, i have a couple of requests to do first and my Judgement day poster.
> 
> But yeah drop me a pm next week or so.


Yah, i thought you could get sent to Banned Camp for PM'ing requests. Meh. It will be another 3 - 4 weeks until i need them. Work is killing me right now anyway.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yes....and that's the sad part.


I don't know who's idea it was but I'm going to go ahead and blame Dutch Mantell because that's the cool thing to do.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

lolz, Banned camp.

I love having different banners, I always get them for my favourite bands at the time, now I really want another one...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I have watched TNA for a very short time (about 4 weeks, inlcuding one PPV) and back then I had the feeling, maybe this could become a threat(sp?) to WWE someday. But after hearing from this forum, I must say i've given up that thought.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Yah, i thought you could get sent to Banned Camp for PM'ing requests. Meh. It will be another 3 - 4 weeks until i need them. Work is killing me right now anyway.


You can but seeing as you asked i don't mind lol.

They have changed our warning system a bit. not happy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I have watched TNA for a very short time (about 4 weeks, inlcuding one PPV) and back then I had the feeling, maybe this could become a threat(sp?) to WWE someday. But after hearing from this forum, I must say i've given up that thought.


When did you watch it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I don't know who's idea it was but I'm going to go ahead and blame Dutch Mantell because that's the cool thing to do.


I blame Dixie Carter, new fad.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I blame Dixie Carter, new fad.












That man is in control of Samoa Joe's future.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

WCW said:


> When did you watch it?


It must've been around the time Angle had joined (bout a month or so) and I think the PPV was Bound for Glory, don't know for sure though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> It must've been around the time Angle had joined (bout a month or so) and I think the PPV was Bound for Glory, don't know for sure though.


That was a good time. It went down hill rather quickly.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When Angle came in the show went down hill fast.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That man is in control of Samoa Joe's future.


Nah, Dixie Carter is. She's the moron who continues to support and pump money into that company.

The first two months Angle was there it was still good. It was all downhill after Genesis.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a feeling my sig is a bit too big...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> When Angle came in the show went down hill fast.


Bound For Glory was a good PPV imo, though. Sabin, Daniels was motn imo(could've involved another superstar, can't remember)


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, Dixie Carter is. She's the moron who continues to support and pump money into that company.
> 
> The first two months Angle was there it was still good. It was all downhill *after Genesis.*


Russo. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Bound For Glory was a good PPV imo, though. Sabin, Daniels was motn imo(could've involved another superstar, can't remember)


You weren't watching Bound For Glory if Sabin and Daniels were wrestling each other.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You weren't watching Bound For Glory if Sabin and Daniels were wrestling each other.


Name a PPV that was around that time then  I can't remember the name as I said before, it was around when Angle came in.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Sabin and Senshi was at BFG


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BFG and Genesis were good, but after that it's been utter shit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Name a PPV that was around that time then  I can't remember the name as I said before, it was around when Angle came in.


I think Sabin and Daniels wrestled each other at Genesis or Turning Point (knowing TNA, it was probably both) and if that was your MOTN then you suck (no offense).


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Will watch the game in a while.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really don't like Sabin.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Sabin is way too bland, No character to him what so ever. Then again its the same for the rest of TNA really.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think Sabin and Daniels wrestled each other at Genesis or Turning Point (knowing TNA, it was probably both) and if that was your MOTN then you suck (no offense).


 Sabin is about the only guy I really like in TNA, what can I say. I suck at TNA it's true. 

Now that I think of it though, it WAS Bound for glory i downloaded, but I could've sworn Daniels/Sabin was a match, ah well...


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I hope Angle wins the title at Sacrifice.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Angle hasn't been as good as i thought he would be for TNA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Sabin should take on a Scott Hall gimmick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Sabin is about the only guy I really like in TNA, what can I say. I suck at TNA it's true.
> 
> Now that I think of it though, it WAS Bound for glory i downloaded, but I could've sworn Daniels/Sabin was a match, ah well...


Sabin wrestled Senshi and Daniels teamed with AJ against LAX in a cage match.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> Angle hasn't been as good as i thought he would be for TNA


He isnt as good as he used to be .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Sabin should take on a Scott Hall gimmick.


No dude, he needs the Hulk Hogan gimmick.

Then they can do Hogan vs. Austin and Hogan vs. Savage. Buyrates.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

WCW said:


> Sabin should take on a Scott Hall gimmick.


If that happens along with Jay Lethal doing Savage gimmick. We will soon have the 90's all over again.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Angle doesn't deserve the title.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I'm sure as you can be with TNA booking that Angle will get a title reign before he retires.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No dude, he needs the Hulk Hogan gimmick.
> 
> Then they can do Hogan vs. Austin and Hogan vs. Savage. Buyrates.


:lmao

They could reform the nWo too. They should just start rehashing old Attitude Era storylines for the X Division.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

POD said:


> He isnt as good as he used to be .


With his injuries you couldn't really expect him to be. TBH i have always liked Angle, but he's a tad overrated


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Angle doesn't deserve to share Flair's accomplishment.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

POD said:


> Truth - I hope Angle wins the title at Sacrifice.


Amen. :agree: 

I hoping he wins & drop it to Joe at possibly Bound for Glory.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Angle would be only the third person to win the NWA and WWE/F titles.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Angle would be only the third person to win the NWA and WWE/F titles.


And 2nd person to win the WWE/F, WCW, and NWA Title.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sabin wrestled Senshi and Daniels teamed with AJ against LAX in a cage match.


I checked the TNA site and i was talking about Turning Point, apparently :$.

Can't remember much of it too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> They could reform the nWo too. They should just start rehashing old Attitude Era storylines for the X Division.


That's actually how I thought up SRW. I wanted all the big names in one company so I decided to take the TNA route and just have Indy guys do the gimmicks. It's awesome.

Nah, WWE is still rehashing Attitude Era stuff. Lashley is now a mic between Lesnar, Goldberg, and as of last night, Austin.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> Amen. :agree:
> 
> I hoping he wins & drop it to Joe at possibly Bound for Glory.


Atleast there is someone who agrees with me.

I dont see how Angle doesnt deserve to hold the same belt that Ric Flair has held when Cage is currently the champ. Yeah and Sting has been the champ.

I know its his injurys but there is no getting away from the fact. He is still one great performer in the ring anyways.

Edit: The Lashely/Vince fued is so similar to Austin/Vince in parts. Just nowere near as entertaining because Lashely is so bland.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> And 2nd person to win the WWE/F, WCW, and NWA Title.


He won the WWF-WCW title, I'm not going to count that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^True. Good idea

Flair's accomplishment of winning the NWA, WCW and WWE title > Show's accomplishment of winning the ECW, WCW and WWE title.

By far.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> I checked the TNA site and i was talking about Turning Point, apparently :$.
> 
> Can't remember much of it too.


Yeah, Sabin and Daniels worked at both Genesis and Turning Point. Only difference was that Lynn was the guest ref at Turning Point.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^True. Good idea
> 
> Flair's accomplishment of winning the NWA, WCW and WWE title > Show's accomplishment of winning the ECW, WCW and WWE title.
> 
> By far.


Duh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^True. Good idea
> 
> Flair's accomplishment of winning the NWA, WCW and WWE title > Show's accomplishment of winning the ECW, WCW and WWE title.
> 
> By far.


Anyone who would dare say ECW title > NWA title probably thinks Sandman was a good wrestler.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, Sabin and Daniels worked at both Genesis and Turning Point. Only difference was that Lynn was the guest ref at Turning Point.


Did Sabin shake hands (or show respect) with Lynn but then turn on him? Shit, I can always remember what happens at WWE events, why can't it be the same here


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Lil Hitman would probably think Show > Flair looking at WCW's sig :lmao.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Duh.


Ignorant city nigs.:no:


WCW said:


> Anyone who would dare say ECW title > NWA title probably thinks Sandman was a good wrestler.


And they probably think Tazz is better than Ric Flair.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

lol, Sandman a good wrestler.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Anyone who would dare say ECW title > NWA title probably thinks Sandman was a good wrestler.


He is :side:

When is Vince gonna give himself the WCW World Title so he can share the same accomplishment?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jerichoholic said:


> Did Sabin shake hands (or show respect) with Lynn but then turn on him? Shit, I can always remember what happens at WWE events, why can't it be the same here


I don't remember. Sabin turned like 20 different times at the end of 06. Do you remember who Christian or AJ worked against?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I find it funny how much more succesfull Edge is than Christian.

2 Time WWE Champion and 1 Time World Heavyweight Champion(Who is still firmly in the WWE)

or

1 Time NWA Champion (Who has been dropped from the WWE and now is in TNA).


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Did Sabin shake hands (or show respect) with Lynn but then turn on him? Shit, I can always remember what happens at WWE events, why can't it be the same here


TNA is the one thing you wish you could forget at the moment.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

POD said:


> Truth - I find it funny how much more succesfull Edge is than Christian.
> 
> 2 Time WWE Champion and 1 Time World Heavyweight Champion(Who is still firmly in the WWE)
> 
> ...


Christian left the WWE.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't remember. Sabin turned like 20 different times at the end of 06. Do you remember who Christian or AJ worked against?


Aj was against Rhyno in last man standing, i think :$

Christian fought against Sting and/or Abyss, again i think


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Christian is a two time NWA Champion.

Vince should rename the World title the WCW title. Win it, then drop it and rename it the World title again. Win that too, then drop it. He should also buy the NWA title. Its probably only worth like $5 dollars anyway.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Christian is a two time NWA Champion.


I had forgotten all about his first reign. It was generic and unmemorable anyway. How they managed to lose all of Christian's momentum that fast still boggles my mind.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He bought WCW for such a small amount that it didn't even appear on the WWE's financial report. Imagine how cheap TNA would be.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince would probably forget that he even brought TNA five minutes after buying it.


DDMac said:


> I had forgotten all about his first reign. It was generic and unmemorable anyway. How they managed to lose all of Christian's momentum that fast still boggles my mind.


Yea I know. I think it was because they had him "trying to be a movie star" and not even appearing on the show full time.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I had forgotten all about his first reign. It was generic and unmemorable anyway. How they managed to lose all of Christian's momentum that fast still boggles my mind.


They're TNA.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yea I know. I think it was because they had him "trying to be a movie star" and not even appearing on the show full time.


That and his whole title run was being overshadowed by the Jarrett/Sting feud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> That and his whole title run was being overshadowed by the Jarrett/Sting feud.


I forgot about that too. Gotta love Double J.

Since people give Triple H and Double J so much shit, I've love to see them try to book a company together. All the reports would be them fighting over who gets the title.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - My bad I forgot about the first NWA Title reign he had. But still the fact was he wasnt getting pushed in the WWE so he left.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just realized TNA's problem: They're TNA.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

THEY ARE WRESTLING!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

* TNA: We are wrestling**


* TNA is not affiliated with or recognizable to anything that involves professional wrestling.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

How could Kurt Angle and Sting have both forced AJ to tap if it was a tag team match, meaning there was only one legal man?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> How could Kurt Angle and Sting have both forced AJ to tap if it was a tag team match, meaning there was only one legal man?


You're confusing TNA with any other entity that follows logic.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> You're confusing TNA with any other entity that follows logic.


Sorry.

I'm going to mark out when this PPV does 25,000 buys and Impact gets a 1.0 this week. They're staying consistent and that's good.


I guess getting all Fs in school is good too.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

hello everyone


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Sorry.
> 
> I'm going to mark out when this PPV does 25,000 buys and Impact gets a 1.0 this week. They're staying consistent and that's good.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

TNA is the future, man. TNA Has lots of Big Stars and stuff, So they will get Alot of Buy's and stuff like that soon. I Believe in TNA!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> hello everyone


Hello.  

Truth: Ordered out today.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> TNA is the future, man. TNA Has lots of Big Stars and stuff, So they will get Alot of Buy's and stuff like that soon. I Believe in TNA!


I can't tell if you're joking or not.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

^hey 

truth: im on a downloading music binge right now


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> I can't tell if you're* joking or not*.


im not joking.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> ^hey
> 
> truth: im on a downloading music binge right now


 Hey Ally hows it going.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The original Metal Gear Solid on my PSP = major ratings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> im not joking.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Hey Ally hows it going.



Hey Matt 

It's going alright, how about yourself?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Im not joking. TNA Rules, just look at the roster


Kurt Angle
Sting
Cristian cage
Brother Devon
ect..

:agree:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Hey Matt
> 
> It's going alright, how about yourself?


Pretty good, I cant wait til Friday to see Game 1 of Red Wings vs. Ducks Western Conference Final, Go Wings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> Im not joking. TNA Rules, just look at the roster
> 
> 
> Kurt Angle
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


 Devon is awesome:agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Brother Devon is the future of wrestling.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Pretty good, I cant wait til Friday to see Game 1 of Red Wings vs. Ducks Western Conference Final, Go Wings.




Yea, I'm still mad at Burke and I don't want to support the Ducks, BUT since so many of the Pirates got the call up I will probably tune in when I can. I can't wait to see if they Play my Drew Miller  It's funny because if Portland was in the playoffs we wouldn't have a team since they took basically half the roster just in case they need them, and I hope a few of them get a little ice time


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Metalic Matt said:


> Devon is awesome:agree:


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Kurt Angle Vs. Samoa Joe IV = RATINGS.

Come on TNA, we want One More Angle/Joe Match! Right?!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Yea, I'm still mad at Burke and I don't want to support the Ducks, BUT since so many of the Pirates got the call up I will probably tune in when I can. I can't wait to see if they Play my Drew Miller  It's funny because if Portland was in the playoffs we wouldn't have a team since they took basically half the roster just in case they need them, and I hope a few of them get a little ice time


Aslong as you cheer for my Wings.:agree: 

Truth- Devon=Ratings


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Metalic Matt said:


> Aslong as you cheer for my Wings.:agree:
> 
> Truth- Devon=Ratings


pft... never 

truth: I'm off for a bit, talk to you guys later


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> Brother Devon is the future of wrestling.


And dont forget Brother Run & Brother Roy


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I love retarded rep comments 

"wolf745 Why did u give me a negative feedback for the Thread Has you xbox 360 burned down? "


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> pft... never
> 
> truth: I'm off for a bit, talk to you guys later


 

See you Ally.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I love retarded rep comments
> 
> "wolf745 Why did u give me a negative feedback for the Thread Has you xbox 360 burned down? "


Haha, nice.

And sorry I don't have any money.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Haha, nice.
> 
> And sorry I don't have any money.


I'll put it on your very long tab.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I'll put it on your very long tab.


Tabatha Stephens.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I always manage to miss Allyson by a few minutes right now 

Truth: This is my first night in my own house for over a week and I suck at multi-tasking but I'm going to have to multitask like never before right now. I am watching the football, trying to work on my French Oral which I have on Friday and look liable to fail miserably and I need to try to catch up on my WF correspondance.

Anyway, enough about me, how is everyone?

Truth: Apologies if I owe you stuff, I hope to be on track by the weekend.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I would be better If I acquired some lunch money.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I would be better If I acquired some lunch money.


Get your ass over here.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Ax of Jaxville and the Keeper of Freshness, it's been so long! I'm glad to see you both have your banter going on between you as always.

Truth: I seem to be losing my interest in wrestling right now. Haven't seen pretty much anything since the Jose Mourinho segment on Raw three weeks back and haven't had the desire too really either. I think part of it has been not having the time but still I'm not enjoying it as much as I was before.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I don't think I have seen KKUK in this thread in months. Well, just me. :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Sacrifice sounds amazing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Ax of Jaxville and the Keeper of Freshness, it's been so long! I'm glad to see you both have your banter going on between you as always.
> 
> Truth: I seem to be losing my interest in wrestling right now. Haven't seen pretty much anything since the Jose Mourinho segment on Raw three weeks back and haven't had the desire too really either. I think part of it has been not having the time but still I'm not enjoying it as much as I was before.


Who are you?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Sacrifice sounds amazing.


Really?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Sacrifice sounds amazing.


Nice sig.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Sacrifice sounds amazing.


It actually doesn't seem that bad. Hopefully TNA doesn't fuck it up. The build has already sucked.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Chris, respond to my PM, dammit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It actually doesn't seem that bad. Hopefully TNA doesn't fuck it up. The build has already sucked.


They're TNA.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Sacrifice sounds amazing.


Did they add a new gimmick match to the ppv?!

_like-_Press The Belly Button Double cage With barbwire on top Match?



im j/k.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> They're TNA.


They are wrestling.

On paper, this is actually a good wrestling card. The build has still sucked.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They are wrestling.
> 
> On paper, this is actually a good wrestling card. The build has still sucked.


The best build they have going now on the event is Jarrett/Roode & I already forgot when that started.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

AMP? I thought we were brothers of some kind of unethical, illogical, unexplainable variety :$

Even if I am not so hot on the wrestling right now, doesn't mean I'll stop downloading BTR!

And AIW, I'm hardly on at all right now so you are indeed right. How have you been Justin?

I get the impression Kennedy cashed in MITB and lost? Can someone fill me in :$

And Spart in this thread  And Peter 

Times have changed but for the better I would venture.

PS: Sorry for being slightly long, I'm trying to cut back on that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AngleIsWrestling said:


> The best build they have going now on the event is Jarrett/Roode & I already forgot when that started.


Even that build has been meh. They've been building Roode/Young for months, not Roode/Jarrett. The best build has been....noting really.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> AMP? I thought we were brothers of some kind of unethical, illogical, unexplainable variety :$
> 
> Even if I am not so hot on the wrestling right now, doesn't mean I'll stop downloading BTR!
> 
> ...


We are brothers from other mothers, I just haven't talked to you in forever 

BTR TONIGHT!!!!! First time I get to listen live in months. AND MIKE GOLDBERG IS ON THE SHOW!!!!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

TNa has nothing to over-book, at all. No extending feuds, stables, etc. Only one, MAYBE two matches will have a over-booked moment or ending. Any more than that and I'm fucking done with them.

Tiger Mask IV vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Senshi vs. Pete Williams (or Shelley, I forget) = ratings.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

back for a very short period of time.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> We are brothers from other mothers, I just haven't talked to you in forever
> 
> *BTR TONIGHT*!!!!! First time I get to listen live in months. AND MIKE GOLDBERG IS ON THE SHOW!!!!!


Tonight? Damn...i will miss it . Ohh and Last week's Show was Awesome BTW!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KKUK, Kennedy got hurt and he is out for like 6 months so they had him drop the MITB to Edge and Edge cashed in and won the WHC.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> TNa has nothing to over-book, at all. No extending feuds, stables, etc. Only one, MAYBE two matches will have a over-booked moment or ending. Any more than that and I'm fucking done with them.
> 
> Tiger Mask IV vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Senshi vs. Pete Williams (or Shelley, I forget) = ratings.


If the over-book or give AJ/Joe less than 10 minutes I'll go to Orlando and burn down the Impact Zone.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm going to check some websites and see what I've been missing with wrestling. It sounds like a hell of a lot. I heard Khali was feuding with Cena though :$

So much for my multi-tasking, no French Oral being done.

Aww AMP le champ  Does listening live mean you may get to phone in live? Is Mike Goldberg such an amazing announcer that he may convert me to MMA with this interview? Is the committee BTB still going ahead?

So many questions but long-distance bros who rarely get to speak do tend to ask a lot of questions right :$


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

SmackDown! is going to be great this week.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, you mean Edge beat Taker and become the SD title  Swerve of the century 

Poor Gord though 

Thanks for filling me in, I am very intrigued suddenly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> I'm going to check some websites and see what I've been missing with wrestling. It sounds like a hell of a lot. I heard Khali was feuding with Cena though :$
> 
> So much for my multi-tasking, no French Oral being done.
> 
> ...


I'm sick so I doubt I call in  And yes, Mike Goldberg is the man but Dana White can convert anyone to an MMA fan. As for the BTB, I started SRW and it owns. Sorry for not filling you in.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Wow, you mean Edge beat Taker and become the SD title  Swerve of the century
> 
> Poor Gord though
> 
> Thanks for filling me in, I am very intrigued suddenly.


Well you can call it that, but everyone saw that coming expect Pyro.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> AMP? I thought we were brothers of some kind of unethical, illogical, unexplainable variety :$
> 
> Even if I am not so hot on the wrestling right now, doesn't mean I'll stop downloading BTR!
> 
> ...



Been fine & dandy. And yeah, I thought was something was up when I didn't see you for a good amount of time in this thread. :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Wow, you mean Edge beat Taker and become the SD title  Swerve of the century
> 
> Poor Gord though
> 
> Thanks for filling me in, I am very intrigued suddenly.


And in case you didn't know, Taker is out for 8 months


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Wow, you mean Edge beat Taker and become the SD title  Swerve of the century
> 
> Poor Gord though
> 
> Thanks for filling me in, I am very intrigued suddenly.


Taker and Batista had a cage match for the title which ended in them both hitting the floor at the same time. After the match Edge cashed in and beat taker.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If the over-book or give AJ/Joe less than 10 minutes I'll go to Orlando and burn down the Impact Zone.


Then they can make a shirt out of it.

I wanna talk to Mike more, but he's never on AIM or MSN


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: If you go to wwe.com's homepage, edge is on every single slide they have on the main news part.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Then they can make a shirt out of it.
> 
> I wanna talk to Mike more, but he's never on AIM or MSN


I'll shoot Dixie Carter as well for backing the company.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Then they can make a shirt out of it.
> 
> I wanna talk to Mike more, but he's never on AIM or MSN


Nice sig.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This just in, AJ/Joe has been changed to a #1 contender on a pole match.

-Source: Dave Meltzer and the Wrestling Observer


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

How can hard can it be to push the right people in a wrestling company and overall book the right matches? I'd say it is just as hard as doing the opposite.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice sig.


IT WAS MY IDEA FIRST ASSHOLE! I announced it late last night, but I come on this morning and you did it. F U!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> This just in, AJ/Joe has been changed to a #1 contender on a pole match.
> 
> -Source: Dave Meltzer and the Wrestling Observer


They're putting Sting and Angle on poles? No complaints from me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> How can hard can it be to push the right people in a wrestling company and overall book the right matches? I'd say it is just as hard as doing the opposite.


Harder than you think.


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Holy hell, is Taker really out too or was that a joke? I assumed not much had happened while I've been gone but it seems like I've missed EVERYTHING. Raw sounds pretty bland though.

Thanks everyone for filling me in; apologies for being such a newb.

Get well soon AMP. Not being up to date with the BTB is my fault for being so inactive. Is it still a group thing now or just you doing it?

Thanks Justin (AIW). I have just been pretty busy of late and have had pretty much no net access for a week and a half. Might be in a better position at the weekend though.

PM me whenever you want Spart. Sorry about the lack of AIM/MSN action :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

KingKurt_UK said:


> Holy hell, is Taker really out too or was that a joke? I assumed not much had happened while I've been gone but it seems like I've missed EVERYTHING. Raw sounds pretty bland though.
> 
> Thanks everyone for filling me in; apologies for being such a newb.
> 
> ...


Just me. You should check it out, it's the greatest BTB ever according to rvdtito.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Check out my sig Mike.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

POD said:


> Check out my sig Mike.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao:lmao


Whats funny .


----------



## KingKurt_UK (Jan 11, 2006)

Un fantastique sig mon ami POD. It really is a great sig and you seem to keep getting better and better.

I'll probably go off in a bit as I have a lot to do and have basically done nothing so far :$

I will check it out when I get the chance AMP because you know I love your style.

Thanks for talking everyone and filling me in on the wrestling and just generally being awesome.

Sorry for being so complimentary :$


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I was trying to tell you who won the WHC, Didnt expect you to rate the Banner .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

POD said:


> Whats funny .


What happened to the Kennedy banners and gifs?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Bandwagons.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> What happened to the Kennedy banners and gifs?


I still have them. They will be back very soon.

Edit: Excuse me KIF but I have marked for Edge for over a year and just because I dont have a banner of him up much doesnt make me a "bandwaggoner". If you think I am then your obviously more of a prick than I thought you was.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

POD said:


> I still have them. They will be back very soon.
> 
> Edit: Excuse me KIF but I have marked for Edge for over a year and just because I dont have a banner of him up much doesnt make me a "bandwaggoner". If you think I am then your obviously more of a prick than I thought you was.


Yeah, but it gives me a great banner idea.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't mark for Edge at all. Don't really like him unless he's in a gimmick match, tbh


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Yeah, but it gives me a great banner idea.


I hope its better than your current banner.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> I don't mark for Edge at all. Don't really like him unless he's in a gimmick match, tbh


True x 1,000,000


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

POD said:


> I hope its better than your current banner.


Never insult Coach.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Edge sucks.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I cant be bothered to post anywhere else apart from this thread.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: I cant be bothered to post anywhere else apart from this thread.


Same, apart from I'm like that all the time 

Oh, and I'm here :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I have to think of a confirmation name for tomorrow, and i'm stuck :$


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I just feel like it now.

Also the Celeb section, that takes no effort.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Edge sucks.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - 0-0 at Half time.

Hey Matt.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - 0-0 at Half time.
> 
> Hey Matt.


Hi, I see you must be enjoying the amazing game of football aswell   You alrite the Matt? I like the banner 



Refuse said:


> I just feel like it now.
> 
> Also the Celeb section, that takes no effort.


I only ever post here, in the Footy threads, Celeb/Divas section and Currently Listening, thats it. I may make a rare trip to the wrestling section if a decent thread magically appears.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> Hi, I see you must be enjoying the amazing game of football aswell   You alrite the Matt? I like the banner


Thanks I like yours too exept for the content of it :no:,Who made it?.

I'm doing fine, Just the game is boring. So i'm on here and not paying that much attention. I'm suprised we are not loosing because Chelsea have more stars out than us. How are you?.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

In fact I cant be assed to post at all, cya.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

See ya Lee.


POD said:


> Thanks I like yours too exept for the content of it :no:,Who made it?.
> 
> I'm doing fine, Just the game is boring. So i'm on here and not paying that much attention. I'm suprised we are not loosing because Chelsea have more stars out than us. How are you?.


Did you make that banner then, because its really good. Your getting so much better 

Yeah, when I saw the teams for the game I knew it would suck. Dong Fangzhou :lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> See ya Lee.
> 
> Did you make that banner then, because its really good. Your getting so much better
> 
> Yeah, when I saw the teams for the game I knew it would suck. Dong Fangzhou :lmao


Yeah I made it today. Also made one for Jerichoholic which I liek the outcome of.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Yeah I made it today. Also made one for Jerichoholic which I liek the outcome of.


Yeah, I especially like the text, looks cool.

Truth: Putting some tunes on my iPod.



POD said:


> Thanks I like yours too exept for the content of it :no:,Who made it?.


I stole it from another forum :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Matt, are you going the Charlton match in the end?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I havent used my I-*POD* in months .

Edit: Which Matt


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MMN 

EDIT: :lmao: at I *POD*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Matt, are you going the Charlton match in the end?


I can't any more I'm really pissed about it. I have no way of getting to the game as my Dad is away and can't take me, and my Mum of course doesn't want to go. I'll just go to a game next year.



POD said:


> I havent used my I-*POD* in months .


LOL 

I use my iPod every day, love music, can't get enough of it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> MMN
> 
> EDIT: :lmao: at I *POD*


POD is also a make of clothing, I want a hoodey with it on .

Edit: You dont use it because you love music. You use it because you love me and my username is in the name of the object :side:.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I can't any more I'm really pissed about it. I have no way of getting to the game as my Dad is away and can't take me, and my Mum of course doesn't want to go. I'll just go to a game next year.
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


That sucks Matt. It might be Fowler's last match for us, probably his last at Anfield, so it could be very emotional. 



> POD is also a make of clothing, I want a hoodey with it on


LOL. I always laugh at the amount of 11 and 12 year olds who walk round trying to act solid with hoodeys on. I like hoodeys, but i don't wear them to look hard.

You should get the train down.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> That sucks Matt. It might be Fowler's last match for us, probably his last at Anfield, so it could be very emotional.
> 
> You should get the train down.


Yeah looks like Robbie's leaving, and as much as I love him, its probably best. He just can't play at the top level anymore. I hope he stays on as a coach or something though.

I asked my Mum about that, but she didn't want me travelling all that way on my own. Anyway, I will probably be ablt to drive myself down next time


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Sahar is on for Chelsea. :no: at Chelsea trying to rip off Louis Saha.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's good 

My cousins who go with me, come all the way up from London for every game. I always think i'd be too tired to enjoy the game, i'm a bad traveller :side:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I wish I had an iPod, but dont have the money, I'm okay with an mp3 player, I can hold enough music anyway.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Sahar is on for Chelsea. :no: at Chelsea trying to rip off Louis Saha.


To be honest I can't see anyone wanting to copy Louis Saha 



Dr Dre. said:


> That's good
> 
> My cousins who go with me, come all the way up from London for every game. I always think i'd be too tired to enjoy the game, i'm a bad traveller :side:


When I can drive I'll be going to more games. Its just that I work Saturdays so I'd have to mainly go to Sunday and midweek games. But any is good really.



SON said:


> I wish I had an iPod, but dont have the money, I'm okay with an mp3 player, I can hold enough music anyway.


You should get one, best thing I've ever bought. I love music even more since I got one, since I listen to it alot more now.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: While I was putting my loft ladder back up I lost my grip and it fell hitting me square in the head. It is soooo heavy. 

My head is killing me. :no:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : Anderlecht did not qualify for the cupfinal


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds nasty Blair, you shouldn't be doing those jobs anyway. Congrats about Gers beating Celtic by the way 


Jerichoholic said:


> truth : Anderlecht did not qualify for the cupfinal


How come, I thought all the other Belgian teams sucked 

Let me guess, are Club Brugge and Standard Liege in the final?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> How come, I thought all the other Belgian teams sucked
> 
> Let me guess, are Club Brugge and Standard Liege in the final?


:$ We lost to Standard after a penalty which wasn't really a penalty


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Lokeren are the team in Belgium :side:


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I dont need to listen to that much music tho tbh, on my Mp3 player I have every single Blink 182 song ever recorded, City of Evil and Waking the Fallen full albums, Angels and Airwaves album, +44 Album, and some other random music. So I'm fine.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Lokeren are the team in Belgium :side:


tell me you're joking, cause i'm not in the mood for that kind of shit


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Anderlect are the only team I know in Belguim other than Brugge. I just remember beating them alot in the past CL's.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I vote CaLi for the motherfucking best sig of all fucking time!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> :$ We lost to Standard after a penalty which wasn't really a penalty


LOL, always next time 

I'm sure Anderlecht will win the league anyway to make up for it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Overnight Edgeheads.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> LOL, always next time
> 
> I'm sure Anderlecht will win the league anyway to make up for it.


they better fucking do


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Zulte Wagarem FTW!

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> I vote CaLi for the motherfucking best sig of all fucking time!


y


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> tell me you're joking, cause i'm not in the mood for that kind of shit


I am.

I read the European Results everyweek on Teletext, and the first time i saw them, like 3 years ago, Lokeren won 7-0 or somehting, so i support them.

Ever since, they see to be quite shit


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Too many Edge sigs now, I'm confused about whos who :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I am.
> 
> I read the European Results everyweek on Teletext, and the first time i saw them, like 3 years ago, Lokeren won 7-0 or somehting, so i support them.
> 
> Ever since, they see to be quite shit


They're sixteenth out of 18, in Belgium, go figure


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Overnight Edgeheads.


Yeah, but once I saw the reaction that so many people had once Edge won MITB, an Edge bandwagon was to be expected.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Damn, they best not get relegated.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah, but once I saw the reaction that so many people had once Edge won MITB, an Edge bandwagon was to be expected.


Prepare for my next banner request then.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

KIF is just jealous because there isnt and probably will never be a Coach bandwaggon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Too many Edge sigs now, I'm confused about whos who :$


That's why he have usernames.

You know what, GTFO! Us Americans are taking over this thread again!


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: *coughs*

Us people with the Edge sigs are here and we can hear you all! :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

While on the subject of Belgian football, actually i hate Genk more than i hate Bruges.

Truth : Matt better not search for videos of Anderlecht-Genk if he doesn't want to get me REALLY REALLY pissed


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> That's why he have usernames.
> 
> You know what, GTFO! Us Americans are taking over this thread again!


USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I liked Edge before he was WHC so really. KIF should drop his little gimmick and shut up. Whats with normal members trying to be "Hard".


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That's why he have usernames.
> 
> You know what, GTFO! Us Americans are taking over this thread again!


We used to own your country so show us some respect son.



> Truth : Matt better not search for videos of Anderlecht-Genk if he doesn't want to get me REALLY REALLY pissed


If I wanted to do that I'd get a video of Club Brugge fans singing You'll Never Walk Alone 



POD said:


> Truth - I liked Edge before he was WHC so really. KIF should drop his little gimmick and shut up. Whats with normal members trying to be "Hard".


Just ignore it, I know you've liked Edge for a long time. No need to prove anything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^But then we kicked your ass.:flip


Derek said:


> USA! USA! USA! USA!


Ya! And we don't need Hacksaw's broke down ass to lead the chant either.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

POD said:


> KIF is just jealous because there isnt and probably will never be a Coach bandwaggon.


...ok.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> We used to own your country so show us some respect son.
> 
> 
> If I wanted to do that I'd get a video of Club Brugge fans singing You'll Never Walk Alone
> ...


I don't fucking care for Bruges anymore, they'll end sixth in the league, i mean c'mon, how fucking weak is that


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I liked Edge before he was WHC so really. KIF should drop his little gimmick and shut up. Whats with normal members trying to be "Hard".


I love how you think this is directed at you.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^But then we kicked your ass.:flip


You speak our language though, "English" :flip:



Jerichoholic said:


> I don't fucking care for Bruges anymore, they'll end sixth in the league, i mean c'mon, how fucking weak is that


True, they'll be back though. The biggest clubs always are


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Hacksaw


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Bradders said:


> Likes DR. Dre and is a Liverpool fan WORST.MIX.EVER


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> We used to own your country so show us some respect son.
> 
> 
> If I wanted to do that I'd get a video of Club Brugge fans singing You'll Never Walk Alone
> ...


True, I'm gonna keep this sig for longer now the bandwaggon thing is going on :hb.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hacksaw Jim Duggan is very intelligent.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been a massive Edgehead for like 7 years, so ya.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> You speak our language though, "English" :flip:


And we speak it better than you.:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice


Good, you've got an awesome sig again.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Maria interviewed Orton. He said he was going to go out tonight and prove why he was the most promising third generation wrestler there had ever been. He said his career, his title hopes, and his life were getting back on track tonight. This guy is fucked, he knows it, and he's been humbled.


:lmao


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

These servers fucking suck.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

j20 said:


> These servers fucking suck.



You don't diss the "bad ass" servers


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao


:lmao

"Get his life together."


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

j20 said:


> These servers fucking suck.


Please dont tell me you only just realised.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

What is this whole Ballin' craze...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> What is this whole Ballin' craze...


meh I'm over it just don't feel like changing my sig, but I will always be ballin


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> "Get his life together."


This one is better:



> For those wondering why Cena vs. Khali was plugged as being the Raw main event all last week and then changed to Randy Orton over the weekend, it's a scheduling issue. Khali is shooting Get Smart, starring Rock, and his scheduled got switched around to the point where it screwed up the build WWE had planned for Khali vs. Cena. Orton, the new whipping boy of Monday Night Raw, was put in his place. I'm told he'll be doing a ton of jobs in the future, and that the days of him being a major player on the show are now a thing of the past. One person even made a comparison to Kurt Angle, though I'm not sure exactly what that entails. I don't think they fear for his life like they did with Kurt, but they have lost faith in him as a guy that can be built around anytime in the near future. Hunter has lost a lot of faith in him as well, which has really upset Orton in that Hunter was the guy who originally was pushing for him to be the new Rock of the 21st century. As it stands right now, Orton is the guy Hunter will eat alive when he returns from his latest quad tear.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm not saying it's a bad thing, I just dont get what the sudden craze is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Edge sucks.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> This one is better:


awesome



OMG Rich Boy sucks!!!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Ballin took over :hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> This one is better:


That was even better.


> Orton, the new whipping boy of Monday Night Raw,





> he'll be doing a ton of jobs in the future, and that the days of him being a major player on the show are now a thing of the past.





> *Orton is the guy Hunter will eat alive when he returns from his latest quad tear. *


:lmao :lmao :lmao!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> With only like four minutes for this match, Orton still found the time to put on his chinlock of doom. This was nearly the entire heat, an Orton chinlock.


:lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Was Orton ever the main player .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ballin is awesome because MVP says it. If MVP stopped saying it tomorrow it would suck.
































~_~


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I had to change my sig after seeing POD post ballin :no:



Headliner I refuse to continue advertising that site until the servers get better


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why is Khali shooting a movie with Rock?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oh.

I'd love to see Hunter bury Orton again. I wonder if it would be worse than the late 04/early 05 bury.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is that real? I thought that was a joke column.

Khali was in the Longest Yard though.

Triple H burying Orton would equal ratings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why is Khali shooting a movie with Rock?


They're hoping Rock's charisma wears off on him.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Ballin is awesome because MVP says it. If MVP stopped saying it tomorrow it would suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would also own if MVP said "Happy Birthday" to people :lmao.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to know where my Dungeon Of Doom banner is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Is that real? I thought that was a joke column.
> 
> Khali was in the Longest Yard though.
> 
> Triple H burying Orton would equal ratings.


It's a real column/news source, just a lot of humor thrown in.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They should of gave Benoit/Finlay 2 out of 3 falls. But Benoit/MVP will still be great.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

why am I watching BET


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

People that wear masks on youtube because they are afraid to speak in front of a camera seriously annoy me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I can't wait to see how MVP works with someone that's not Benoit. Then we'll see how good he really is.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> People that wear masks on youtube because they are afraid to speak in front of a camera seriously annoy me.


People that type their shoots instead of saying them suck more.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^I know who you're talking about. You're mean.:sad:


MoveMent™ said:


> why am I watching BET


Rap City?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I can't wait to see how MVP works with someone that's not Benoit. Then we'll see how good he really is.


He isn't very good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll LOL if MVP looks like shit once his feud with Benoit is over, I can see it happening.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^I know who you're talking about. You're mean.:sad:
> 
> Rap City?


Yeah I'm kinda happy now though cause Bone Thugz are on


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> They should of gave Benoit/Finlay 2 out of 3 falls. But Benoit/MVP will still be great.


Definately, but that ought to be saved for a bigger PPV like SummerSlam. Being that Finlay already faced Benoit at JD last year, at the same event twice would be a bit redundent, plus as of right now they haven't rebuilt a fued for them. So MVP is currently the better option, but yeah, I'd love to see that later this year.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^^I know who you're talking about. You're mean.:sad:
> 
> Rap City?


Who am I talking about? I've never seen it done by anyone on this forum. 

Matter of fact the only shooter I've seen on this forum aside from my awesome video was Heel's horrible video where he read off of paper.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

POD said:


> It would also own if MVP said "Happy Birthday" to people :lmao.


MVP made a power ranger-like outfit cool, he can make anything cool, even happy birthday :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

truth-unwritten rule here is if you don't like spoilers don't bother siging up here


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I'll LOL if MVP looks like shit once his feud with Benoit is over, I can see it happening.


I'd bet on it. His matches with Kane were forgettable.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Taker1989 said:


> truth-unwritten rule here is if you don't like spoilers don't bother siging up here


If this is about Edge... There was no way to avoid that.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^Especially if they announce it on their website


Taker1989 said:


> truth-unwritten rule here is if you don't like spoilers don't bother siging up here


I never heard of any such rule


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> If this is about Edge... There was no way to avoid that.


i know i made a stupid rant thread it and got bashed about it.lol


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> ^^^Especially if they announce it on their website
> 
> 
> I never heard of any such rule


Because it's unwritten...DUH!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd bet on it. His matches with Kane were forgettable.


Very. Infact it took me a while to even remember them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Definately, but that ought to be saved for a bigger PPV like SummerSlam. Being that Finlay already faced Benoit at JD last year, at the same event twice would be a bit redundent, plus as of right now they haven't rebuilt a fued for them. So MVP is currently the better option, but yeah, I'd love to see that later this year.


True. Yea I was saying they should of had it during their feud. Or at least let it be one of the final matches, if not the final match in their feud. That would of been easily the best match on the card. But MVP/Benoit will be the best match on this PPV card.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Who am I talking about? I've never seen it done by anyone on this forum.


Sure..................


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Taker1989 said:


> i know i made a stupid rant thread it and got bashed about it.lol


Rude.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Smackdown is trying to get more ratings by spoiling stuff I guess

It took my computer a while to get Holt's gif to work


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Smackdown is trying to get more ratings by spoiling stuff I guess
> 
> It took my computer a while to get Holt's gif to work


No... They want their champion to be known. They did the same thing when Kurt Angle won a Battle Royal and he was a Raw Superstar at the time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> True. Yea I was saying they should of had it during their feud. Or at least let it be one of the final matches, if not the final match in their feud. That would of been easily the best match on the card. But MVP/Benoit will be the best match on this PPV card.
> 
> Sure..................


......I'm serious. I edited my post saying that the only shoots from people on this forum that I've seen was my awesome one and Heel's stupid one where he read from a sheet of paper. Did some moron actually do one where they typed up everything?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Smackdown is trying to get more ratings by spoiling stuff I guess
> 
> It took my computer a while to get Holt's gif to work


Mines too, maybe because I uploaded it on imageready. Since my photobucket account is over the limit. I had the same problem with Fileden:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/155055-i-e.html


Nice usertitle


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> No... They want their champion to be known. They did the same thing when Kurt Angle won a Battle Royal and he was a Raw Superstar at the time.


I didn't know they spoiled that cause I didn't watch much Smackdown in 06

Role Model I edited the name of my thread to most overrated rapper so edit your post :$



Alabaster Holt said:


> Mines too, maybe because I uploaded it on imageready. Since my photobucket account is over the limit. I had the same problem with Fileden:no:


your sig was messed up earlier wasn't it, my photobucket account is never over but can't you just delete stuff?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ......I'm serious. I edited my post saying that the only shoots from people on this forum that I've seen was my awesome one and Heel's stupid one where he read from a sheet of paper. *Did some moron actually do one where they typed up everything?*


Chris Heel did. I'm dead serious. It might have been his first one and I think it was on Kent Jones. He probably took it down though.

So that's two for him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Chris Heel did. I'm dead serious. It might have been his first one and I think it was on Kent Jones. He probably took it down though.
> 
> So that's two for him.


I remember that. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Chris Heel did. I'm dead serious. It might have been his first one and I think it was on Kent Jones. He probably took it down though.
> 
> So that's two for him.


:lmao was the video titled THV: My Thoughts on Kent Jones From My Perspective?

He should stick to posting on this forum.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chris Heel is a dink


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

currently uploading a Biggie discography I came across the other day


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm going to become a youtube shooter.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Chris Heel is a dink


And not Mr. Dink.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm going to become a youtube shooter.


We should shoot on WF Members.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...shelley-says-goodbye-roh-pwg.html#post4092075

:lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...shelley-says-goodbye-roh-pwg.html#post4092075
> 
> :lmao


Shelly should stay at Roh as tna don't eally care about him


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> We should shoot on WF Members.


I'd do it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> your sig was messed up earlier wasn't it, my photobucket account is never over but can't you just delete stuff?


I tried that with fileden too and it didn't effect the bandwidth. Jason use to have a really bad problem with bandwidth


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

> If I could, I'd send both promotions flowers for having fans that aren't nearly as annoying as the Orlando TNA fans who think the Border City Stretch is a Crippler Crossface and that the Skullfuck is "gay". Tards.


Gold.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...shelley-says-goodbye-roh-pwg.html#post4092075
> 
> :lmao


The last line ruled.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'd do it.


I started with the first video but everything was a joke aside from the shots at Grendill. I'm gonna keep working in shots at members to the videos for the fuck of it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Grendill is my Internet idol.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I tried that with fileden too and it didn't effect the bandwidth. Jason use to have a really bad problem with bandwidth


O, the GIF is working fine now though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I started with the first video but everything was a joke aside from the shots at Grendill. I'm gonna keep working in shots at members to the videos for the fuck of it.


Shoot on Legend.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice voice


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat: A Forgotten Feud - Disc 1
> 1. Steve Austin vs. Ricky Steamboat (WCWSN - 12/21/91)
> 2. Austin/Eaton/Rude vs. Steamboat/Sting/Bagwell (Pro - 1/18/92)
> 3. Austin/Rude vs. Steamboat/Sting (Clash 22)
> ...


Ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who's Ricky Steamboat? I'll be damned if he's better than Kennedy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Who's Ricky Steamboat? I'll be damned if he's better than Kennedy.


He was never Mr. Money in the Bank so he can't be any good.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Ratings


Where the hell did you find that?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I tried that with fileden too and it didn't effect the bandwidth. Jason use to have a really bad problem with bandwidth


Have you noticed that fileden went from 20 gigs of storage space to 5 gigs? I was pissed when I saw that.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Where the hell did you find that?


You would say that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Where the hell did you find that?


Death Valley Driver Video Review message board


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Have you noticed that fileden went from 20 gigs of storage space to 5 gigs? I was pissed when I saw that.


Never paid attention to the storage, I was just pissed when the limit was exceeded and they blocked me from reaching ANY of my pics. At least imageshack just deletes the one file


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Have you noticed that fileden went from 20 gigs of storage space to 5 gigs? I was pissed when I saw that.



whatsup with the GIJoe stuff?

Digimon was so much betterp[/random]

truth: bored


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ESPN is making wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to big of a deal about what Curt Schilling said.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Poledown is going to be great especially with Vince Russo on a pole match :lmao.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Never paid attention to the storage, I was just pissed when the limit was exceeded and they blocked me from reaching ANY of my pics. At least imageshack just deletes the one file


I've been using it for a long time now and that has never happened to me. By limit do you mean bandwidth because that's what I meant by storage.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Shoot on Legend.


I actually have a really good plan for the next video. Can't speak of it just yet though.

Truth: You can now get 5 Mickie James for 6 dollars.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> ESPN is making wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to big of a deal about what Curt Schilling said.


:sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> ESPN is making wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to big of a deal about what Curt Schilling said.


What'd he say?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ESPN makes a big deal out of most things.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think King Bookah needs to come out the closet.:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/341148-legend-not.html


Bad choices


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> What'd he say?


Barry Bonds is on steroids and he doesn't deserve the record he's about to break.

~___~


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> ESPN makes a big deal out of most things.


Pretty much.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> What'd he say?





Schilling on Bonds said:


> I mean, he admitted that he used steroids. I mean, there's no gray area. He admitted to cheating on his wife, cheating on his taxes, and cheating on the game, so I think the reaction around the league, the game, being what it is, in the case of what people think. Hank Aaron not being there. The commissioner [Bud Selig] trying to figure out where to be. It's sad. And I don't care that he's black, or green, or purple, or yellow, or whatever. It's unfortunate... there's good people and bad people. It's unfortunate that it's happening the way it's happening."


Doesn't make much sense since Bonds never admitted to taking steroids.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I think King Bookah needs to come out the closet.:agree:


I think he's 8 years old.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Barry Bonds is on steroids and he doesn't deserve the record he's about to break.
> 
> ~___~


Can't speak the truth anymore in this country (well, yours, but it's the same country essentially ~___~) without people getting all up in arms about it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I think he's 8 years old.


:shocked:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Can't speak the truth anymore in this country (well, yours, but it's the same country essentially ~___~) without people getting all up in arms about it.


Pretty much. ESPN jumps all over that kind of crap.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Pretty much. ESPN jumps all over that kind of crap.


Tom Brady wore a Yankees hat.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> Pretty much. ESPN jumps all over that kind of crap.


I didn't even think they could drag it out this long. Who cares, really? He's gonna break the record unless he gets injured, people just have to deal with it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ohithere.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :shocked:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Bookah's ratings for matches are fucking funny.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> ohithere.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> ohithere.


DC > Marvel


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Role model has the best usertitle on the forum


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Marvel made X-Men so clearly their better

Diesel is stone sour supposed to be releasing a album?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They just said on ESPN that De La Hoya/Mayweather got the most buys in the history of boxing.

2.2 million.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

WCW said:


> They just said on ESPN that De La Hoya/Mayweather got the most buys in the history of boxing.
> 
> 2.2 million.


That's awesome. Though I wasn't satisfy with Dela Hoya's performance that night. I can't wait for a Dela Hoya/Mayweahter II in the future.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> They just said on ESPN that De La Hoya/Mayweather got the most buys in the history of boxing.
> 
> 2.2 million.


Not really suprised considering how much hype it had. It was also the first 'super fight' in quite a while.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> That's awesome. Though I wasn't satisfy with Dela Hoya's performance that night. I can't wait for a Dela Hoya/Mayweahter II in the future.


He made 45 million off the fight so I don't think he's too disappointed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Isn't Mayweather retiring?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Not really suprised considering how much hype it had. It was also the first 'super fight' in quite a while.


It wasn't expected to break the record though and it SHATTERED it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> They just said on ESPN that De La Hoya/Mayweather got the most buys in the history of boxing.
> 
> 2.2 million.


Why would so many people waste their money?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> They just said on ESPN that De La Hoya/Mayweather got the most buys in the history of boxing.
> 
> 2.2 million.


Holy fucking fuck:shocked:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why would so many people waster their money?


Because ESPN told them to.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

WCW said:


> He made 45 million off the fight so I don't think he's too disappointed.


I wouldn't either if I made that much. :agree:


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> They just said on ESPN that De La Hoya/Mayweather got the most buys in the history of boxing.
> 
> 2.2 million.


Whoa.

Didn't see that one coming.

Well, boxing fans better hope Hopkins/Wright does as well.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> DC > Marvel


Colbert > Comics



> Diesel is stone sour supposed to be releasing a album?


Another one? I don't know. They released an album like, mid-late(r) last year, so, I'm not sure.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Because ESPN told them to.


That match really showed how powerful the ESPN marketing ability really is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> That match really showed how powerful the ESPN marketing ability really is.


If ESPN actually helped promote a big UFC fight it would get in the mid to upper millions.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck ESPN, UFC, Boxing, and Stewart Scott.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> If ESPN actually helped promote a big UFC fight it would get in the mid to upper millions.


ESPN is starting to mention UFC but it gets like less mention than lacrosse (not Duke).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I think King Bookah needs to come out the closet.:agree:




If King Bookah don't come out the closet I'm gonna cap this bitch.

Yeah, it was such a waste making that but it's funny to me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ESPN is starting to mention UFC but it gets like less mention than lacrosse (not Duke).


Half the decision making people at ESPN are sports snobs and hate it. That's the problem.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-Role Model just totally shit on King Bookah's rate system.:lmao


Pyro™ said:


> If King Bookah don't come out the closet I'm gonna cap this bitch.
> 
> Yeah, it was such a waste making that but it's funny to me.


:lmao I *gotta* watch that again.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> If ESPN actually helped promote a big UFC fight it would get in the mid to upper millions.


If they helped promote wrestling PPV buys would be through the roof.

But that'd never happen.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> If ESPN actually helped promote a big UFC fight it would get in the mid to upper millions.


If only they promoted Liddell/Ortiz 2. Would've been perfect.

Spike alone did a great job hyping that, which led to the event breaking the mil mark.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Colbert > Comics
> 
> 
> 
> Another one? I don't know. They released an album like, mid-late(r) last year, so, I'm not sure.


O, that


That trapped in the closet episode of south park was funny as hell


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Half the decision making people at ESPN are sports snobs and hate it. That's the problem.


Like how they use to mock NASCAR.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Half the decision making people at ESPN are sports snobs and hate it. That's the problem.


I know and that's lame.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> If King Bookah don't come out the closet I'm gonna cap this bitch.
> 
> Yeah, it was such a waste making that but it's funny to me.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I know and that's lame.


I bet it's that fucker Chris Berman.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Like how they use to mock NASCAR.


nascar deserved to be mocked


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Larry The Cable Guy loves the Krukster.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Rep time. :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> nascar deserved to be mocked


as dose today's hip hop


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> as dose today's hip hop


I guess this would be a bad time to mentioned BET aired a video of a girl rapping about her lip gloss a while ago


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's easy to mock NASCAR, until you see the numbers it gets.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> It's easy to mock NASCAR, until you see the numbers it gets.


I blame Will94.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

WCW said:


> I blame Will94.


Beat me to it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I bet it's that fucker Chris Berman.


Berman > Lampley


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I blame Will94.


Me too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I guess this would be a bad time to mentioned BET aired a video of a girl rapping about her lip gloss a while ago


I'm quite sure that's the one of the worse current songs. And the little dances suck.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Debating whether or not I should play Guitar Hero.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm quite sure that's the one of the worse current songs. And the little dances suck.


nah 2step is way worse, at least the beat in that song with the girl is decent

my Biggie discography is almost done


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THE NATURE BOY RIC FLAIR.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> nah 2step is way worse, at least the beat in that song with the girl is decent
> 
> my Biggie discography is almost done


I hate that song too.

JBL's two step > Whatever them people call themselves doing in that video.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> THE NATURE BOY RIC FLAIR.


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent should go defend himself in the SVR2008 thread now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> MoveMent should go defend himself in the SVR2008 thread now.


I posted in there becuase i was bored this could get interesting



Headliner said:


> I hate that song too.
> 
> JBL's two step > Whatever them people call themselves doing in that video.



:agree:


what are they doing.........oh god the video just started playing


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

A review on Amazon said:


> I can not begin to imagine Why anyone would give this D.V.D titles like Just about the Greatest D.V.D ever assemboled or anything like that I can not begin to imagine why anyone would like this D.V.D the matches are too long there is only nine feature matches on this D.V.D all of the matches are long and boring and to be perfectly honost I am beginning to get rather frusterated by how so many people think this D.V.D is any good, I am quite anxious to see what a hardcore Ric Flair fan thinks of my opinion because to be perfectly honost you guys are complete Idiots I am rather frusterated that there are so many positive reviews when this D.V.D is utter crap


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


Why is LilHitman posting outside of WF?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


That person is either under the age of 13 or they have some kind of mental handicap.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:
 

> Why is LilHitman posting outside of WF?


idk


He posted another one too



> I think the majority of you fans need to have your heads examined, everyone so far has written nothing but positive reviews concerning this D.V.D, and yet this D.V.D is utter crap. I really don't care if all of you guys think I am just some kid who doesnt know any better, I know great wrestling when I see it and personally this D.V.D is utter garbage. If you want to see great wrestling get the Mick Foley Greatest Hits and Misses D.V.D THE Chris Benoit D.V.D or the Bret Hart D.V.D those are really great and well worth the money


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I guess this would be a bad time to mentioned BET aired a video of a girl rapping about her lip gloss a while ago


:lmao see its not fun to pick on BET anymore because they make it so damn easy.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Listening to Freebird by Lynyrd Skynyrd. Best guitar solo ever.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6ZCWayOZLw

That's a great Austin voice.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I BOUGHT THIS AS SOON AS IT CAME OUT. IT WAS WORTH EVERY CENT!!! IT HAS A LOT OF CLASSIC MATCHES AND GOOD EXTRAS. THE BEST MATCH ON THE DVD IS THE 92' ROYAL RUMBLE AND THE 2ND BEST IS RIC FALIR VS STING. THE EXTRAS WERE WORTH BUYING TO. ONE OF THE EXTRAS IS FLAIR ADRESS THE CROWED ON THE LAST WCW NITRO AND THE BEST EXTRA IS RIC FLAIR VS HHH FROM RAW 2003!!! ALSO IT HAS MORE GREAT MATCHES AND EXTRAS. THIS IS A MUST HAVE FOR A WWE FAN OR RIC FLAIR FAN. BUY THIS!!!














> Truth: Listening to Freebird by Lynyrd Skynyrd. Best guitar solo ever.


Voodoo Child > That


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao see its not fun to pick on BET anymore because they make it so damn easy.



True, somebody make a shoot promo on BET and put it on Youtube


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

I love getting this message on this site every couple minutes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHgnadYNueA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> I love getting this message on this site every couple minutes.


Using a mac is your first problem.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow, this new Linkin Park album blows.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW should post more in the SVR2008 thread.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

WCW said:


> Using a mac is your first problem.


Well it's usually fine but...


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

> I love getting this message on this site every couple minutes.


Same thing's happening to me.

Truth: Going to play video games for a little while.



Inev21 said:


> Linkin Park blows.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:
 

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHgnadYNueA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL8VlRRh8F8


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Using a mac is your first problem.


Nah, I use a mac as well. I'm also smart enough to use firefox though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Wow, this new Linkin Park album blows.


sup Inev 


I have been spending the last two minutes trying to copy & paste a statement from my computer to a sheet of paper...............what the hell is my problem


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Working 7 days a week over 8 hours a day = No Ratings


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Crossface™ said:


> Same thing's happening to me.
> 
> Truth: Going to play video games for a little while.
> 
> ...


Sorry, who asked you to fix it?



MoveMent™ said:


> sup Inev
> 
> 
> I have been spending the last two minutes trying to copy & paste a statement from my computer to a sheet of paper...............what the hell is my problem


Hello. When did you get unbanned?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm kind of looking forward to Khali vs. Cena


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow, "Hulkamania" really is a stalker.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

fu inev.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would like to posses the second half of the 1996 Nitro season on DVD.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm about to get high as fuck, got the next 4 days off to go down to VA Tech and chill.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow, "Hulkamania" really is a stalker.


??????


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Sorry, who asked you to fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. When did you get unbanned?


yesterday


truth:I hate spanish, atm


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow, "Hulkamania" really is a stalker.


How?:lmao



> I would like to posses the second half of the 1996 Nitro season on DVD.


I want '98 :$


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> fu inev.


fu2*****

EDIT: Holy shit, I did not know some words actually get censored on these forums. :shocked:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> ??????


"Lord" Hulkamania. One of the people who decided to get "Lord" on their name once Holt took Lord off his.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Michael Buffer is on the episode of the Simpsons I'm watching:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> "Lord" Hulkamania. One of the people who decided to get "Lord" on their name once Holt took Lord off his.


I thought he was really stalking someone on this site. Thanks for ruining it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> fu2*****
> 
> EDIT: Holy shit, I did not know some words actually get censored on these forums. :shocked:


I'm pretty sure I'm the cause of one of those words


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> fu2*****
> 
> EDIT: Holy shit, I did not know some words actually get censored on these forums. :shocked:


I do believe you were just swerved, by Wrestling Forum.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Ewww, Wrestling Forum.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good job Movement:no:


WCW said:


> I thought he was really stalking someone on this site. Thanks for ruining it.




Cide should know about Hulkamania.....

He sent me an add request on MSN. I added him just to keep him blocked forever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOb1R0uPGXI


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm the cause of one of those words


Haha.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Tuuth - Here. 

Truth - I just misspelled Truth.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm expecting T-Pain's album to be a collaboration of every wack song in 2006, with good singing added


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Good job Movement:no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I blocked him too


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Good job Movement:no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you will never let me forget that


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj7TlUYXn5Q

His normal voice is not what I expected.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> you will never let me forget that


Nope. Stupid n!gga.


Killa CaLi said:


> I blocked him too


:hb


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Today has to be one of the most weird days, emotionally. I had an amazing morning then things started to rise and go downhill. If I drink one more X, im out. Just kidding, lawls. Drinking is bad. I could be bi-polar.. grrr


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nope. Stupid n!gga.
> 
> :hb




Why don't you post in the Hip-Hop thread


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj7TlUYXn5Q
> 
> His normal voice is not what I expected.


Have you seen his appearance on Howard Stern?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Have you seen his appearance on Howard Stern?


No.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Why don't you post in the Hip-Hop thread


Never really though about it.:sad:

I think I've posted in that thread a total of.........1 or 2 times.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Never really though about it.:sad:
> 
> I think I've posted in that thread a total of.........1 or 2 times.


I'm going to red rep till you do Like that will do something


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd bring some much needed street cred to the hip hop thread if I posted there.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> No.


It's good


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

LOL @ Pyro quote in CaLi sig.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Elijah Burke is now confirmed for SVR2008. Check the official thread for details.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm going to red rep till you do Like that will do something


Ya. We'll see how long it takes before I post in there


WCW said:


> I'd bring some much needed street cred to the hip hop thread if I posted there.


IC gave it all the credit it needs.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's good


Link?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd bring some much needed street cred to the hip hop thread if I posted there.


you gonna replace I.C?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Link?


Don't have one.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'd bring some much needed street cred to the hip hop thread if I posted there.


That thread has sucked since IC left. I mean, he was hip hop.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just remembered Lord Hulkimania bought me a gift a while ago:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That thread has sucked since IC left. I mean, he was hip hop.


Him and the members of his elite drop down list.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Just remembered Lord Hulkimania bought me a gift a while ago:lmao


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/159730-mnmitteamonscene.html

Last gift.

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Him and the members of his elite drop down list.


That's right, they were hip hop as well. I mean they weren't just picked for no reason, IC picked them AS HE SAW FIT!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/159730-mnmitteamonscene.html
> 
> Last gift.
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Check out his gift to Cide. He's been begging to speak to Cide for weeks:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/128650-homicide_187.html


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I was never added :sad:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - *You will be recruited AS I SEE FIT.*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's right, they were hip hop as well. I mean they weren't just picked for no reason, IC picked them AS HE SAW FIT!


It's not like there was a set criteria, you could own 1000000000 Hip Hop records but IC would only recruit you AS HE SAW FIT.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Check out his gift to Cide. He's been begging to speak to Cide for weeks:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/128650-homicide_187.html


I remember yall said something about that one MSN


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Check out his gift to Cide. He's been begging to speak to Cide for weeks:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/128650-homicide_187.html


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just added major street cred to the hip hop thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It's not like there was a set criteria, you could own 1000000000 Hip Hop records but IC would only recruit you AS HE SAW FIT.


I remember you, Abyss, and myself all had drop down lists for a day or so making fun of him and kick azz. That was fun.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jogging like a bitch = no ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I made Abyss' list.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I remember you, Abyss, and myself all had drop down lists for a day or so making fun of him and kick azz. That was fun.


That was greatness.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Abyss is a fraud


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Abyss is a fraud


Because in one thread he typed the wrong champion for his favorite match?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Because in one thread he typed the wrong champion for his favorite match?


Yes.

He also said Steamboat was chasing the title. Whatever site he stole that review from should be shut down for not knowing who was champion.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/2897356-post2.html

I'm still waiting


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yes.
> 
> He also said Steamboat was chasing the title. Whatever site he stole that review from should be shut down for not knowing who was champion.


Perhaps it was a typo?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

When and why did Placebo get bant?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Perhaps it was a typo?


Could of been if he just said Flair was champ. But saying Steamboat was chasing the title tells me ignorance is abundant.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Could of been if he just said Flair was champ. But saying Steamboat was chasing the title tells me ignorance is abundant.


He could have been thinking of Chi Town Rumble but said Clash instead.

I liked him, so I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

watching edge cash in his MITB


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He could have been thinking of Chi Town Rumble but said Clash instead.
> 
> I liked him, so I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. :$


Chi-Town wasn't 2/3 falls


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I really need to get that Ric Flair DVD started one of these days.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unjPg64dUmk&mode=related&search=

I seriously laughed my tits off, what have wrestling fans become? ffs


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Chi-Town wasn't 2/3 falls


After reading the post, yeah that wasn't a mistake. :lmao

Truth- I want the Wrestling Stars of the 80s DVD.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I really need to get that Ric Flair DVD started one of these days.


now?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unjPg64dUmk&mode=related&search=
> 
> I seriously laughed my tits off, what have wrestling fans become? ffs


Takeshi Morishima HAS BECOME A YOUTUBE SHOOTER!!!!!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> now?


One of these days...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> One of these days...


*NOW!* :side:


I can't wait for RAW for RAW next week


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...action-about-six-eight-weeks.html#post4093516


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im here whats up?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> *NOW!* :side:


No... The timing needs to be perfect.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smack...action-about-six-eight-weeks.html#post4093516


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> No... The timing needs to be perfect.



If you heard someone outside randomly say WOOOOOOOO, would that be the perfect time?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDLZzVKUU2g

what a fucking clown


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> If you heard someone outside randomly say WOOOOOOOO, would that be the perfect time?


No... More like when my rooms clean and my couch is repositioned.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> No... More like when my rooms clean and my couch is repositioned.



O


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Sometimes I get the impression somehwat "respected" mebers of the forum are assholes just for the sake of being assholes.

TruthL Foolish mortals.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm consuming coffee.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Sometimes I get the impression somehwat "respected" mebers of the forum are assholes just for the sake of being assholes.
> 
> TruthL Foolish mortals.


pissed at someone?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> Now, although the word among WWE fans is that the new ECW is a poor shadow of its former self, for the purpose of Xbox 360 we needn't worry about such politics, because THQ promise that Smackdown '08 will capture the essence of the original ECW. This means small stadiums, fiercely loyal crowds and - we'd imagine - more environmental hotspots than you could shake a kendo stick at.


Truth - THQ better come through with this promise.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Sometimes I get the impression somehwat "respected" mebers of the forum are assholes just for the sake of being assholes.
> 
> TruthL Foolish mortals.


<--------------------

I'm guilty of it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - THQ better come through with this promise.


Ehh.... They could announce something better.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - THQ better come through with this promise.


they won't


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Diesel said:


> Truth - THQ better come through with this promise.


That would be greatness.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Jeff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> That would be greatness.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^?


MoveMent™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/2897356-post2.html
> 
> I'm still waiting


:lmao!!!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> pissed at someone?


Indeed. I shall say nothing more at this point however.




> <--------------------
> 
> I'm guilty of it.


I said "respected"


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Ehh.... They could announce something better.


The game's still in early stage. Bigger announcements about the game will be made probably during summer, or something.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

I·C should come back. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I said "respected"


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I said "respected"


[]---------------------------------------------[]
Me...............My Vision(One Mile)..........That Joke


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^^?
> 
> :lmao!!!


not funny :sad:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth! I haven't been online all that much.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Indeed. I shall say nothing more at this point however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


want me to cuss them out for you? 

burn! :lmao


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> The game's still in early stage. Bigger announcements about the game will be made probably during summer, or something.


By bigger I meant things I was interested in. If I want to play ECW areas... I'll play ECW Hardcore Revolution.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I·C should come back. :sad:

This post is 100% original and legitimate.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow Movement. You really did red rep me. How do you feel about yourself now?


DDMac said:


> I·C should come back. :sad:


Ya. He comes like once every few weeks. He just lurks.:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Four Horsemen > ECW arenas


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow Movement. You really did red rep me. How do you feel about yourself now?
> 
> Ya. He comes like once every few weeks. He just lurks.:sad:


1. He did? I got yo back.

2. LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Yup. I'm going to need all of the help in the world to fight off the mighty power known as Movement.


MoveMent™ said:


> not funny :sad:


?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> want me to cuss them out for you?
> 
> burn! :lmao


How old are you? Legitimate question.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> By bigger I meant things I was interested in. If I want to play ECW areas... I'll play ECW Hardcore Revolution.


Eh..THQ attempting to capture the feel of the original ECW this year is big news to me.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow Movement. You really did red rep me. How do you feel about yourself now?
> 
> Ya. He comes like once every few weeks. He just lurks.:sad:


meh, I come through with my promises



Headliner said:


> ^^Yup. I'm going to need all of the help in the world to fight off the mighty power known as Movement.
> 
> ?


Well I am The *MoveMent*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Eh..THQ attempting to capture the feel of the original ECW this year is big news to me.


They need to capture the feeling of the current WWE, since they are WWE games.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> How old are you? Legitimate question.


35


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Eh..THQ attempting to capture the feel of the original ECW this year is big news to me.


You were a hardcore ECW fan that lived and died in the ECW arena after all.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> They need to capture the feeling of the current WWE, since they are WWE games.


Yeah, because that's not an absolute given.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> meh, I come through with my promises
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am The *MoveMent*


:lmao

What Movement? N!gga that shit stopped in the early 90's.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

DDMac said:


> How old are you? Legitimate question.


17. www.myspace.com/ http://www.myspace.com/154378874
i will update it later.

truth: i got a math test tomorrow


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

DDMac said:


> How old are you? Legitimate question.


I know the real answer 

Truth: Movement is so white he cant make it rain. He makes it snow.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I miss WCW. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I know the real answer
> 
> Truth: Movement is so white he cant make it rain. He makes it snow.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

To Headliner:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> I know the real answer


How old? :side:


> Truth: Movement is so white he cant make it rain. He makes it snow.


:lmao
Its funny because its true.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> You were a hardcore ECW fan that lived and died in the ECW arena after all.


im hardcor bcuz i watched rise n fall of ecw.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I know the real answer
> 
> Truth: Movement is so white he cant make it rain. He makes it snow.


:lmao I doubt he can do that too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> 17. www.myspace.com/ http://www.myspace.com/154378874
> i will update it later.
> 
> truth: i got a math test tomorrow


You're a waterfall?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New ECW > old


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Look at my O


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

WCW said:


> You're a waterfall?


it looks nice. :agree:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WTF?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Look at my O


:ns


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao I doubt he can do that too.


I make it snow in the summertime


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

GOLFIN!

Truth: Im very drunk and very tired.

Edit: Look at my O :lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I make it snow in the summertime


Cracka ass cracka


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Look at my O


What's an 'O'? I'm out of the loop 

I have to spread rep before repping Headliner


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> What's an 'O'? I'm out of the loop
> 
> I have to spread rep before repping Headliner


Didn't watch AMP's whole shoot?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Drink a Red Bull Monty.

Red Bull = No hangover.

Srsly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Cracka ass cracka


Dude, I found out that you can now get 5 Mickie James for 6 bucks. What a deal.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Cracka ass cracka


 :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/341220-spoiler-clip-edge-cashing-vs-taker.html


Ratings


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just cancelled out MM's red rep to Headliner pretty well.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dude, I found out that you can now get 5 Mickie James for 6 bucks. What a deal.


Over. The. Line. 

*EDIT:* 22000 rep points.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Drink a Red Bull Monty.
> 
> Red Bull = No hangover.
> 
> Srsly.


Truth: I've forgotten more about hangovers than thatznotcool ever knew.

Srsly.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Didn't watch AMP's whole shoot?


Watched the first half, then got bored. 

Soz


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/341220-spoiler-clip-edge-cashing-vs-taker.html
> 
> 
> Ratings


Kennedy's only out for six weeks but they still took MITB off him. :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Just cancelled out MM's red rep to Headliner pretty well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's ok Spartan
Thanks Diesel

Movement should be excommunicated from the black community. Old European style.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Movement should be excommunicated from the black community. Old European style.


Get Reverend Al to do it. He's our leader apparently.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> It's ok Spartan
> Thanks Diesel
> 
> Movement should be excommunicated from the black community. Old European style.


as long as I don't have to watch BET


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> *EDIT:* 22000 rep points.


Not anymore!  

You're higher now. >_>


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Get Reverend Al to do it. He's our leader apparently.


Oh god. That's why I said old European style. To hell with "our leader".


> as long as I don't have to watch BET


No problem. You just have to watch MTV and the History Channel 24/7 now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I want some rep :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Kennedy's only out for six weeks but they still took MITB off him. :lmao


:lmao


I wanna make a gif of that vid just so I can say I'm awesome.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I want some rep :side:


I gotcha, I gotcha. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MSN for BTR tonight?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Edge has won 2 of his three championships because of the misfortune of another.

Ha.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh god. That's why I said old European style. To hell with "our leader".
> 
> No problem. You just have to watch MTV and the History Channel 24/7 now.



hell no


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Repped a few people in this thread. +52 or something of the sort.

Gotta spread to AMP and Diesel. :sad:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Get Reverend Al to do it. He's our leader apparently.


Heard about his comments about Mitt Rommey religion? Al sharpton is a fucking joke


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> MSN for BTR tonight?



No.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sure AMP


MoveMent™ said:


> hell no


It's either that or BET.


MrMonty said:


> Edge has won 2 of his three championships because of the misfortune of another.
> 
> Ha.


I love it.:lmao

Really adds to his character.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Heard about his comments about Mitt Rommey religion? Al sharpton is a fucking joke


:lmao

That's how you stop prejudice.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> MSN for BTR tonight?


Of course


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Edge pwns.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sure AMP
> 
> It's either that or BET.
> 
> ...


BET has the Jamie Foxx show so I'll take that


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Sure AMP
> 
> It's either that or BET.
> 
> ...


True. I prefer Kennedy to Edge right now, but that being said, Edge is a better champion than Kennedy right now.

Go figure.

Truth: I hope for an angry pm in the morrow.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Edge pwns.


y


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd mark out if Kennedy returned and Edge beat him in 6 seconds again.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> No.


You're not invited anyway :flip


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'd mark out if Kennedy returned and Edge beat him in 6 seconds again.


Ratings


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> BET has the Jamie Foxx show so I'll take that


k


MrMonty said:


> True. I prefer Kennedy to Edge right now, but that being said, Edge is a better champion than Cenaright now.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> Truth: I hope for an angry pm in the morrow.


Being a better champ than Cena isn't hard to do since he's became so stale.

Angry PM?:shocked:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ratings


Massive Ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Mike Goldberg is going to be tonight's guest for BTR. I'll just turn it down once the interview starts, all that UFC talk will put me to sleep.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Someone should try and fit Edge/Kennedy from Raw into an avy gif.

I bet it's possible, it's that short.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I'd mark out if Kennedy returned and Edge beat him in 6 seconds again.


I'd jump up and down


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- Mike Goldberg is going to be tonight's guest for BTR. I'll just turn it down once the interview starts, all that UFC talk will put me to sleep.


They should get Dana White on the show. Dana = Ratings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They should get Dana White on the show. Dana = Ratings.


Nah.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> k
> 
> Being a better champ than Cena isn't hard to do since he's became so stale.
> 
> Angry PM?:shocked:


I edited, i meant Kennedy. When atlking about the "champ", Cena jumps to mind.

Ya, I redded a few dickheads for being dickheads. Lucky for me, they aint obscure pople. WOOOOO!

Off to bed for me, im way past my locxked time.

Night all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nothing in UFC = ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nothing in UFC = ratings


Fine.

Dana White = Buyrates. Buyrates > Ratings.

Peace Monty


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> y


Cos he won.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Someone should try and fit Edge/Kennedy from Raw into an avy gif.
> 
> I bet it's possible, it's that short.


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Later Monty

[cheapplug] http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music-music-videos/341237-notorious-b-i-g-discography.html#post4093845 [/cheapplug]

you can also find the cheap plug in my sig


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

o.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Later Monty
> 
> [cheapplug] http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music-music-videos/341237-notorious-b-i-g-discography.html#post4093845 [/cheapplug]
> 
> you can also find the cheap plug in my sig


Thats too much B.I.G. for anyone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Thats too much B.I.G. for anyone.



should I upload the Lupe one?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Biggie is one of the most overrated rappers ever, compared to Tupac, he really wasn't that good


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> should I upload the Lupe one?


Yes.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Yes.


Then I will do that next week



Alabaster Holt said:


> Biggie is one of the most overrated rappers ever, compared to Tupac, he really wasn't that good


yeah he is overrated but I still like him, I would make a discography of all the rappers I like if i could find a torrent of all of them, will probably be doing this for a couple of weeks for all the discography's I came across


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd rather listen to Biggie than 2Pac


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Then I will do that next week


I'll be awaiting that release.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I'll be awaiting that release.


as every Hip-Hop fan should :agree: 



Killa CaLi said:


> I'd rather listen to Biggie than 2Pac


y


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WE NEED JEFF IN THIS THREAD TO REVIVE IT


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> y


Because you suck


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Solid awnser Cal.


I gtg. Peace out all.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Because you suck


what does that have to do Biggie & Tupac?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> what does that have to do Biggie & Tupac?


What doesn't it have to do with Biggie and Pac?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> what does that have to do Biggie & Tupac?


Everything.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> WE NEED JEFF IN THIS THREAD TO REVIVE IT


*Analogy: *Sabrina is to Jeff as Jeff is to you. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ Headliner's stalking Jeff?

Truth- had to explain the DC Mutliverse in the Marvel or DC comics thread.

Now my head hurts.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Analogies? Don't be pullin' an IC, DD.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Everything.


O


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Truth- Imagine that Jeff is Jay, Sabrina is Justice (the girl), and Silent Bob is one of Jeff's friends (if they exist). Behold the perfect analogy...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> *Analogy: *Sabrina is to Jeff as Jeff is to you. :side:


Nig please. I aint King Bookah

He haven't been in this thread since she haven't been around. That's no fun:sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nig please. I aint King Bookah
> 
> He haven't been in this thread since she haven't been around. That's no fun:sad:



there's no point in him being here if she isn't here


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Solid *awnser* Cal.
> 
> 
> I gtg. Peace out all.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I need more E-40


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Truth- Imagine that Jeff is Jay, Sabrina is Justice (the girl), and Silent Bob is one of Jeff's friends (if they exist). Behold the perfect analogy...


Horrible analogy because even in his dreams Jeff couldn't get Sabrina.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> *Analogy: *Sabrina is to Jeff as Jeff is to you. :side:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
 Black joke?


Spartanlax said:


> Truth- Imagine that Jeff is Jay, Sabrina is Justice (the girl), and Silent Bob is one of Jeff's friends (if they exist). Behold the perfect analogy...












The Sopranos = Ratings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Horrible analogy because even in his dreams Jeff couldn't get Sabrina.


I was about to post something close to that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I was about to post something close to that.


We always seem to post near the same comments....that's strange.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

We always seem to post near the same comments....that's strange!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

King Bookah should just stop reviewing wrestling.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> Black joke?


He repped me with that a few days ago.:no:

Ya, I saw King Book's ratings.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> King Bookah should just stop reviewing wrestling.


You just saw them too?

:lmao

Truth- I really think I'm one of the best people when it comes to reviewing a match and giving it a star rating. Meaning one of the best on here of course. Then again, I agree with my own opinion, so of course I would think that, but my ratings nearly always match, or are very close to, that of other intelligent members' ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> King Bookah should just stop reviewing wrestling.


I corrected a few of his mistakes.:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> King Bookah should just stop reviewing wrestling.


He makes WFs Kliq look stupid.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> You just saw them too?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Truth- I really think I'm one of the best people when it comes to reviewing a match and giving it a star rating. Meaning one of the best on here of course. Then again, I agree with my own opinion, so of course I would think that, but my ratings nearly always match, or are very close to, that of other intelligent members' ratings.


Nice ego


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He repped me with that a few days ago.:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> You just saw them too?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Truth- I really think I'm one of the best people when it comes to reviewing a match and giving it a star rating. Meaning one of the best on here of course. Then again, I agree with my own opinion, so of course I would think that, but my ratings nearly always match, or are very close to, that of other intelligent members' ratings.


Same.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He makes WFs Kliq look stupid.


It's not him. It's a group effort.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> It's not him. It's a group effort.


Yeah but he's not helping.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^True.

This bitch on the Real World just totally spazzed out.:lmao!!!!!

I hate this show.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Bookah is dead to me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I love these weird commercials when listening to BTR live.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Gay people should only work for gay businesses.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Whoever got rid of Christy from WWE is gay. Johnny Ace?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Kanyon?


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> It's not him. It's a group effort.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Whoever got rid of Christy from WWE is gay. Johnny Ace?


probably the same person who brought in Brye's ex


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^:no:


CaptChristian said:


> What do you mean by that?


YOU ALL KILLED THE KLIQ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THE KLIQ INVADES TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh no.!!!!:$


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^^:no:
> 
> YOU ALL KILLED THE KLIQ!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL dude. It's not like we are the real kilq or anything just something made for fun.

I guess I killed Raven's Flock with my Movement too?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> LOL dude. It's not like we are the real kilq or anything just something made for fun.
> 
> I guess I killed Raven's Flock with my Movement too?


huh?


RS red repped me again :lmao who is he


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> LOL dude. It's not like we are the real kilq or anything just something made for fun.
> 
> I guess I killed Raven's Flock with my Movement too?


SO WHAT YOU GUYS ARE A KLIQ WITH NO STAR POWER!!!!!!!!!

The Flock was already dead.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm the leader of the Kliq


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

They're like X-Factor.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> huh?


Not you. :side:

With my group I had called "WF's Movement" which later turned into THM (The Homie Movement).

It was suppose to be WF's verison of Raven's Flock. I had that group before I had a membership.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I vote CaptChristian posts more in this thread.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Not you. :side:
> 
> With my group I had called "WF's Movement" which later turned into THM (The Homie Movement).
> 
> It was suppose to be WF's verison of Raven's Flock. I had that group before I had a membership.



Guess I should of copyrighted my name instead of trademarking it

time for a nice shower


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> Guess I should of copyrighted my name instead of trademarking it


I didn't even knew who you were before I made that group. 

And if I killed the Kilq you guys killed The Four Horsemen!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Horsemen?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> THE KLIQ INVADES TTT!!!!!!!!


How was the exam this morning?


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Horseman.

There happy? :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dungeon Of Doom?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> How was the exam this morning?


Easy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> And if I killed the Kliq you guys killed The Four Horsemen!!!


Paul Roma killed the Horseman.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Paul Roma killed the Horseman.


No, no, no....the Four Horsemen killed Paul Roma :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Horsemen?


Bump. Who are you talking about? Are you saying some people on here are the Horsemen?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I wish i was in a cool group.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Bump. Who are you talking about? Are you saying some people on here are the Horsemen?


<-----------------


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I wish i was in a cool group.


You're a mod.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> <-----------------


Dude we're The Ousiders.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

oh. I see. And FS, you are in a group.

Hi RedSilver.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Bump. Who are you talking about? Are you saying some people on here are the Horsemen?


It was a typo I meant to say "Four Horseman" smartass.  

lol damn you guys take this seriously here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> It was a typo I meant to say "Four Horseman" smartass.
> 
> lol damn you guys take this seriously here.


Guess you don't know that we normally aren't that serious in this thread.:sad:


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Guess you don't know that we normally aren't that serious in this thread.:sad:


Well, I stop being active here. So forgive me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Guess you don't know that we normally aren't that serious in this thread.:sad:












TTT is all seriousness.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> It was a typo I meant to say "Four Horseman" smartass.
> 
> lol damn you guys take this seriously here.


We take nothing seriously.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - ESPN is going to look stupid if the (Dale Earnhardt) Jr. Motorsports announcement they are going to air live tomorrow is not as big as they are making it out to be.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Serious thread?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

We are serious internet users in this thread.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Derek said:


> TTT is all seriousness.


"If I could be serious for a minute.."


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> "If I could be serious for a minute.."


I always thought that he was one of the few people that were used correctly near the end of WCW.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

TV Land's message board is a clusterfuck.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

New usertitle. :side:


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Derek said:


> I always thought that he was one of the few people that were used correctly near the end of WCW.


I've never seen Lance in WCW or ECW but I saw his days in WWE. I'd like his run in the "Un-Americans" group he had which also featured Christian, Test, and Regal in the group.

If i'm not mistaken was Jericho in the group as well?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ I can't remember.


DDMac said:


> New usertitle. :side:


:lmao That had me rolling. Mordecai probably did rape Jason Sensation.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4094194-post1.html

This person obviously doesn't understand the concept of contracts.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> I've never seen Lance in WCW or ECW but I saw his days in WWE. I'd like his run in the "Un-Americans" group he had which also featured Christian, Test, and Regal in the group.
> 
> * If i'm not mistaken was Jericho in the group as well*?


 No. It was Regal, Test, Storm and Christian.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Derek said:


> ^^^ I can't remember.
> 
> :lmao That had me rolling. Mordecai probably did rape Jason Sensation.
> 
> ...


 Nor does he realize they have all ready signed Colt Cabana.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

j20 said:


> No. It was Regal, Test, Storm and Christian.


Thanks.

I knew he wasn't in the group. It's been four years so I forgot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

j20 said:


> Nor does he realize they have all ready signed Colt Cabana.


Yeah, I had to point this out to him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I found a E-40 discography


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- RedSilver is back. I guess he didn't learn when he got banned, because he red repped me again.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- RedSilver is back. I guess he didn't learn when he got banned, because he red repped me again.


Me too except not twice.

I thought he red repped me because of the topic that was going on eariler about the Kilq getting killed.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- RedSilver is back. I guess he didn't learn when he got banned, because he red repped me again.


is red silver RS?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ yep.


CaptChristian said:


> Me too except not twice.
> 
> I thought he red repped me because of the topic that was going on eariler about the Kilq getting killed.


He red reps anybody who he feels has upset him. He's just bitter. Very sad really.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya. He got me too. I wish Rajah would reset his rep and put him in red. He doesn't deserve his membership back.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

he red repped me too then but I never see him


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth- RedSilver is back. I guess he didn't learn when he got banned, because he red repped me again.


I wonder if he red repped me too. Since he's on my ignore list, I can't see if he did.



> He red reps anybody who he feels has upset him. He's just bitter. Very sad really.


Nah, he only red reps people that are better than him.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh well.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ya. He got me too. I wish Rajah would reset his rep and put him in red. He doesn't deserve his membership back.


MORDECAAAAIIIII.

He never posts any more because he knows that once he posts, his rep is going to get raped.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Derek said:


> ^^ yep.
> 
> He red reps anybody who he feels has upset him. He's just bitter. Very sad really.


That's strange.

I hardly know the guy so I don't know how I could upset him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> That's strange.
> 
> I hardly know the guy so I don't know how I could upset him.


You didn't upset him at all. He's just trying to get under people's skin because he has nothing else to do. He's been scared into not posting anymore. Just lurking as invisible. I can see him anyway.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>












YOU'RE ON NOTICE!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> MORDECAAAAIIIII.
> 
> He never posts any more because he knows that once he posts, his rep is going to get raped.


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=RedSilver+site:wrestlingforum.com&btnG=Google+Search


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=RedSilver+site:wrestlingforum.com&btnG=Google+Search
> 
> 
> :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> YOU'RE ON NOTICE!


</3


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> You didn't upset him at all. He's just trying to get under people's skin because he has nothing else to do. He's been scared into not posting anymore. Just lurking as invisible. I can see him anyway.


Thanks for clearing that up. Looks like he takes the internet seriously.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> </3


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. Looks like he takes the internet seriously.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

saw that coming


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. Looks like he takes the *internet* seriously.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao

Okay that was good. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


>


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.wrestling-edge.com/wwene...ll&id=1178759471&archive=&start_from=&ucat=1&

:lmao

they should of just let him keep the MITB


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> http://www.wrestling-edge.com/wwene...ll&id=1178759471&archive=&start_from=&ucat=1&
> 
> :lmao
> 
> they should of just let him keep the MITB


you're just hearing about that now?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Although he had appeared on Raw the night before to announce that he was going to use his Money in the Bank title shot at WrestleMania, the plan was actually for Mr. Kennedy to cash in after the Undertaker vs. Batista match, when both were bloody and defeated, and win the title.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stephen Colbert is on my television screen


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> you're just hearing about that now?


:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd vote for him.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao

I remember that episode. Do you remember what it showed him holding instead of the kid?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> I remember that episode. Do you remember what it showed him holding instead of the kid?


No


He just mentioned Jimmy:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> No
> 
> 
> He just mentioned Jimmy:lmao


It showed like, 2 photoshopped pictures of that magazine, one of him and the kid, and one of him with something else. But I forget what it is.  

What'd he say about Jim?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Glad to be back after my connection crapped out for two days.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It showed like, 2 photoshopped pictures of that magazine, one of him and the kid, and one of him with something else. But I forget what it is.
> 
> What'd he say about Jim?


Watch the episode and you'll find out 


Edit - He mentioned him again


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Barry Bonds is on pace to break the record at Fenway against Schilling.

ESPN would shit their pants.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That would be awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Barry Bonds is on pace to break the record at Fenway against Schilling.
> 
> ESPN would shit their pants.


Schilling would bean him 4 times instead of pitching to him.


MSN plz.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Barry Bonds is on pace to break the record at Fenway against Schilling.
> 
> ESPN would shit their pants.


Yeah they would.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

nolo king said:


> Okay I think this thread is pointless now. 2Slick has made his point, lawls. He is the greatest poster here on WEForums and Im wrong as usual. Im just the annoying gimmick poster who annoys everyone on purpose. 2Slick has now established himself as an internets hero. A hero who uses html and javascript to stand up for those in need.


:lmao


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Glad to be back after my connection crapped out for two days.


Welcome Back!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> A hero who uses html and javascript to stand up for those in need.


HA!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jane Fonda = ratings


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Can't wait to watch Smackdown on Friday.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ 


Dark Church said:


> Truth: Can't wait to watch Smackdown on Friday.


You and everybody else on this site.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't care SD, just the last 15 minutes.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Can't wait to watch Smackdown on Friday.


I can't take you seriously with that banner... The pic in the middle doesn't help anything.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMP, were you listening to BTR?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I can't take you seriously with that avatar.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ UFC


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I can't take you seriously with that avatar.


A pissed of ******* being compared to a gay picture? Bad camparison.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> AMP, were you listening to BTR?


Of course.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Murdoch and Cade on commentary = ratings


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Trevor Murdoch is literaly gay so it is actually a very good comparison


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Of course.










 RAPIST ​


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Trevor Murdoch is literaly gay so it is actually a very good comparison


For someone to be gay they would have to come out to the closet... I never said that guy was gay anyways I just said that pic looked gay. Difference... yes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> RAPIST ​


:lmao That segment was awesome. I'll never look at The Vampire the same way.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao That segment was awesome. I'll never look at The Vampire the same way.


Me neither.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Well I didn't make the banner and in a couple of weeks I can get a new one and it will be gone anyway.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Well I didn't make the banner and in a couple of weeks I can get a new one and it will be gone anyway.


Well until then I'll consider maybe taking you seriously.

Just say something smart and all will be well.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

bored


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Jeff's usertitle lies.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Truth: I never post in this thread anymore.

I lied, I just now did.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll mark the day I ban someone here from my 360. 

Come on Mircosoft, MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Truth: I never post in this thread anymore.
> 
> I lied, I just now did.


Welcome Back.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Jeff's usertitle lies.


no it doesn't. i won a million points this week. getting payed in 10 months 

hi 2Slick whats up?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:agree: :shocked: :sad:  :cuss: :banned:  :no:  :ns :hb   :frustrate :evil:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Terry Gordy's son, Ray Gordy, and the guy who played the fake Kane are supposed to debut next week as a hillbillie tag team.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :agree: :shocked: :sad:  :cuss: :banned:  :no:  :ns :hb   :frustrate :evil:


Your like Jay Lethal without a cool gimmick.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

How did you win a million points?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Your like Jay Lethal without a cool gimmick.


:sad: 



Derek said:


> Truth- Terry Gordy's son, Ray Gordy, and the guy who played the fake Kane are supposed to debut next week as a hillbillie tag team.


wasn't fake Kane supposed to debut a while ago


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> How did you win a million points?


betting in pool. ESPN166 has posting to do. 10 months, i will have one million points.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> wasn't fake Kane supposed to debut a while ago


I dunno


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah but I beat him which means he isn't that good. Pool god implies that no one can beat you and inev, Diesel and Jerichoholic have.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Yeah but I beat him which means he isn't that good. Pool god implies that no one can beat you and inev, Diesel and Jerichoholic have.


first of all ESPN has gotton better. Second don't be jealous of my skill. i didn't lose in the first round like you. Third i got revenge on inev 4-2, and i beat Jerichoholic 2-1.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Welcome Back.


Thanks.



> hi 2Slick whats up?


Sup, just kicking back looking to get myself into some trouble.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I can't wait for Deacon and Gordy to show up next week. Their segment where they became a team in DSW was quite humorous. G-Rilla (big huge dude who had been teaming with Deacon) sat on Willow, Deacon's tarantula. Deacon went nuts and went down into the sewage drain. G-Rilla and one of the other wrestlers were trying to get him out, and Gordy was the only one who could fit in the pipe. He went down, found Deacon passed out, and revived him yelling "Deacon, you aight buddy? Don't die on me Deacon!" and when he woke up, Deacon extended a hand and said "Howdy partner!"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I'll mark the day I ban someone here from my 360.
> 
> Come on Mircosoft, MAKE IT HAPPEN.


ARe they planning on adding an internet browser?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Yeah but I beat him which means he isn't that good. Pool god implies that no one can beat you and inev, Diesel and Jerichoholic have.


JBL called himself a wrestling "god" so your logic is off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> Truth - I can't wait for Deacon and Gordy to show up next week. Their segment where they became a team in DSW was quite humorous. G-Rilla (big huge dude who had been teaming with Deacon) sat on Willow, Deacon's tarantula. Deacon went nuts and went down into the sewage drain. G-Rilla and one of the other wrestlers were trying to get him out, and Gordy was the only one who could fit in the pipe. He went down, found Deacon passed out, and revived him yelling "Deacon, you aight buddy? Don't die on me Deacon!" and when he woke up, Deacon extended a hand and said "Howdy partner!"


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Jealous of your skill :lmao

I know I suck so don't try insulting my game because I have never said I was good. Bottom line is you lost in the 2nd round of your own tournament so your usertitle lies.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Jealous of your skill :lmao
> 
> I know I suck so don't try insulting my game because I have never said I was good. Bottom line is you lost in the 2nd round of your own tournament so your usertitle lies.


its true.

that 50,000 wasn't even mine, i won them all. like 3000 was mine. the rest i won.

ty KIF. how are you doing?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ty KIF. how are you doing?


Your welcome... but really does that comparison help you at all?

And I'm doing fine you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Hi.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Hi.


leave


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

What did the points have to do with anything. I said you lost in your own tournament therefore your usertitle lies. I didn't even mention points.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Your welcome... but really does that comparison help you at all?
> 
> And I'm doing fine you?


playing yahoo graffiti with ESPN. we are going to cheat


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> playing yahoo graffiti with ESPN. we are going to cheat


can I join in?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> playing yahoo graffiti with ESPN. we are going to cheat


Sort of defeats the purpose of playing that game, if you ask me, but hey, go for broke.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> leave


Tell me to leave, please.

*mumbles* told you I was looking to get into some trouble.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Sort of defeats the purpose of playing that game, if you ask me, but hey, go for broke.




sure movement were in table 6 apples and oranges. its a team game. 4 on 4.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I want to see the final two episodes of Heroes now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Tell me to leave, please.
> 
> *mumbles* told you I was looking to get into some trouble.


stay :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


>


LOL!

Kevin Thorn should go back to Mordecai. I remember reading a report that he was gonna feud with Taker back then.


MoveMent™ said:


> leave


STFU AND GTFO SFB!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Kevin Thorn should be the new Nature Boy.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> stay :side:


What, do I look like I have on a friggin' leash, or what? 

Do you expect me to play dead next, or what?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> sure movement were in table 6 apples and oranges. its a team game. 4 on 4.


I don't know where that is

*To Headliner* he was going to fued with *EDDIE* not taker



2Slick said:


> What, do I look like I have on a friggin' leash, or what?
> 
> Do you expect me to play dead next, or what?


well I was hoping........:$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

2Slick said:


> What, do I look like I have on a friggin' leash, or what?
> 
> Do you expect me to play dead next, or what?


movement run.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The two GTA games for the PSP are such amazing technological feats.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ummm... All the reports said he was scheduled to feud with Taker... Where did you get this Eddie feud idea?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't know where that is
> 
> *To Headliner* he was going to fued with *EDDIE* not taker
> 
> ...


www.yahoo.com

click on games

click on word games

find yahoo graffiti

type in yahoo id

apples and oranges room

table 6.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Kevin Thorn should be the new Nature Boy.


The Rapture Boy


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> movement run.


Hehe.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LOL!
> 
> Kevin Thorn should go back to Mordecai. I remember reading a report that he was gonna feud with Taker back then.


Nah, just make him Kevin Fertig: Rapist.

They could also make Jason Sensation his new manager.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^LMAO Jason would be scared. *looks at avatar*.


WCW said:


> Kevin Thorn should be the new Nature Boy.


That sounds like something ricflair17 would say in one of his threads that no one could comprehend


MoveMent™ said:


> I don't know where that is
> 
> *To Headliner* he was going to fued with *EDDIE* not taker


I read Taker and that's all that matters.:flip


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

His last promo he did screamed Eddie and I read he was going to fued with Eddie where did Taker come from?


Truth: I can't downgrade my psp without a GTA but it has to be a certain one or some shit like that which pisses me off


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: if i was a mod i would ban RS (Red Sliver) in a heart beat.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> His last promo he did screamed Eddie and I read he was going to fued with Eddie where did Taker come from?


Every internet source on the web.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> His last promo he did screamed Eddie and I read he was going to fued with Eddie where did Taker come from?


I don't ever remember hearing him yell "Eddie", and it was fairly obvious that Mordecai was going to be feuding with Taker.

Get off the crack and get some charisma.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: if i was a mod i would ban RS (Red Sliver) in a heart beat.


Ya he sucks.

If you was an admin, _somehow_ you would probably find a way to give Sabrina more power than you. I'm kidding Jeff. So don't spaz out


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I meant his last promo made it obvious, but whatever



Derek said:


> I don't ever remember hearing him yell "Eddie", and it was fairly obvious that Mordecai was going to be feuding with Taker.
> 
> Get off the crack and *get some charisma.*



:sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ya he sucks.
> 
> If you was an admin, _somehow_ you would probably find a way to give Sabrina more power than you. I'm kidding Jeff. So don't spaz out


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I'm glad this is the first WWE PPV I won't have to order in a very long time, thanks to Vinnie and his booking team.

Keep it up!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya he sucks.
> 
> If you was an admin, _somehow_ you would probably find a way to give Sabrina more power than you. I'm kidding Jeff. So don't spaz out


yeah he does suck.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I should make some Mordecai gifs. I've got the DVDs of the only two PPVs he appeared on with that gimmick.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: if i was a mod i would ban RS (Red Sliver) in a heart beat.


He's on the watch list, no need to worry about that.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

2Slick said:


> He's on the watch list, no need to worry about that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

2Slick said:


> I'm glad this is the first WWE PPV I won't have to order in a very long time, thanks to Vinnie and his booking team.
> 
> Keep it up!


Lashley vs. Vince, Shane and Umaga II alone is worth buying the PPV. :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Mordecai did cut his last promo on Eddie.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

2Slick said:


> He's on the watch list, no need to worry about that.


How about I tell you he flamed me, give you a gift, you take my word for it, and you perm ban him?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Derek said:


> Lashley vs. Vince, Shane and Umaga II alone is worth buying the PPV. :side:


Just like the majority of the whiners on this forum, I'm joining right along with them. Khali is... well, no need to repeat what's been said already ten thousand times before.

Ugh!


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

WCW said:


> How about I tell you he flamed me, give you a gift, you take my word for it, and you perm ban him?


Give me proof and I'll ban him for a week, scout's honor. 

Yeah, not the answer you were looking for, I know.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Mordecai did cut his last promo on Eddie.


I knew I wasn't crazy


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

2Slick said:


> Give me proof and I'll ban him for a week, scout's honor.
> 
> Yeah, not the answer you were looking for, I know.


He did recently red rep me for no reason. Maybe I should make a rant for you to close.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Give me proof and I'll ban him for a week, scout's honor.
> 
> Yeah, not the answer you were looking for, I know.


can i annoy him by PM and then he flames me. will you ban him then?

^^^^^^^^^^ same here Derek.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He's probably watching this thread right now. He likes to lurk this thread and red rep everyone in it for some reason.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> can i annoy him by PM and then he flames me. will you ban him then?
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^ same here Derek.


That would be baiting and therefore risk yourself being banned in the process.

I mean, it's not as if I baited him or anything like that.

*cough* read his profile gifts *cough* *cough*

S'cuse me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> can i annoy him by PM and then he flames me. will you ban him then?
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^ same here Derek.


Couldn't you get in trouble for starting with him first?


WCW said:


> He's probably watching this thread right now. He likes to lurk this thread and red rep everyone in it for some reason.


Unless he's viewing as a guest, he's not looking now. He does it for "revenge"!!! Slick scared him so bad that he's not posting anymore. Just lurking.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Couldn't you get in trouble for starting with him first?
> 
> Unless he's viewing as a guest, he's not looking now. He does it for "revenge"!!! Slick scared him so bad that he's not posting anymore. Just lurking.


I am usually a nice guy, but sometimes I love being a prick and scaring unsuspecting eventual casualties of mine.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

2Slick said:


> That would be baiting and therefore risk yourself being banned in the process.
> 
> I mean, it's not as if I baited him or anything like that.
> 
> ...




i got an idea. if i beat him in pool he gives me all of his points, and you ban him. if i lose he gets all my points and i get banned. can you do that?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Slick loves banning people for no reason


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i got an idea. if i beat him in pool he gives me all of his points, and you ban him. if i lose he gets all my points and i get banned. can you do that?


Heh, as funny as that is, even if it was consensual, I still couldn't do that, sorry.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Cowie said:


> Slick loves banning people for no reason


Hey now, you're making me sound like someone else I know.

I'm the nicest guy you'll ever know.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

2Slick said:


> I am usually a nice guy, but sometimes I love being a prick and scaring unsuspecting eventual casualties of mine.


That's what I call living up to your username. Nolo King will be one hell of a task.


Jeffdivalover said:


> i got an idea. if i beat him in pool he gives me all of his points, and you ban him. if i lose he gets all my points and i get banned. can you do that?


:lmao :lmao :lmao !!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RS is the only member I want banned


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Headliner said:


> That's what I call living up to your username. Nolo King will be one hell of a task.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao !!!!!


Nolo is a piece of cake, one more flub up, he's gone permanently... no questions asked.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Didn't The Russian get banned because he bet his account something would happen?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Heh, as funny as that is, even if it was consensual, I still couldn't do that, sorry.


 damn.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

2Slick said:


> Nolo is a piece of cake, one more flub up, he's gone permanently... no questions asked.


lawls. :side:


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

WCW said:


> Didn't The Russian get banned because he bet his account something would happen?


Yeah, I totally forgot all about that! It wasn't me that fulfilled his promise though.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Russian was....odd.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Derek said:


> lawls. :side:


Blahls.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Didn't The Russian get banned because he bet his account something would happen?


:lmao

crazy bastard. I miss his frequent reps.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> :lmao
> 
> crazy bastard. I miss his frequent reps.


YOU ARE "VERY GOOD" WRESTLING POSTER


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Lots of people at this place are odd.

ugh everytime I see lawls I think of that little ditty slick made up about suckity balls


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He got banned because Cena lost at Cyber Sunday.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i have a feeling RS is JKA. for some reason.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Russian came back and Rajah exposed him. It was a while ago.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> He got banned because Cena lost at Cyber Sunday.


Damn it was that long ago?

We've been without the Russian for half a year.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> YOU ARE "VERY GOOD" WRESTLING POSTER


I remember one of the messages he left me was:

Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane!


edit- I doubt it Jeff.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> YOU ARE "VERY GOOD" WRESTLING POSTER


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nolo King knows what he's doing, he just find ways to avoid getting banned.


WCW said:


> Didn't The Russian get banned because he bet his account something would happen?


I remember someone making a rant on him. And then he asked to get banned. This was around November.

I think it was something about the outcome of the "champions" match at Cyber Sunday.

He always green repped me. His last rep comment to me was "There's a rant on me". Good times:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I remember one of the messages he left me was:
> 
> Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane! Kane!


:lmao

I got one that said "I SHALL NOT CHANGE MY BANNER/AVATAR UNTIL KANE RETURNS" and Kane wasn't even gone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Sup.


Hay


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> I got one that said "I SHALL NOT CHANGE MY BANNER/AVATAR UNTIL KANE RETURNS" and Kane wasn't even gone.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Now I really miss him.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I never got any amusing rep comments from him


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

NCIH said:


> Sup.


nm u?

JDL, don't mention that person, he always seems to come back when his name gets mentioned.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sup Nikki.


Dark Church said:


> He got banned because Cena lost at Cyber Sunday.


Yea that's what it was. He even green repped me when we didn't agree on things.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Sup.


What up you loco mofo.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Cowie said:


> nm u?
> 
> *JDL, don't mention that person, he always seems to come back when his name gets mentioned*.


sorry cowie


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Juvi vs. Blitzkrieg from Spring Stampede '99.

I'm fairly sure that Juvi is coked out of his mind.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

Cal's markin' out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching Juvi vs. Blitzkrieg from Spring Stampede '99.
> 
> I'm fairly sure that Juvi is coked out of his mind.


Juicy Juice?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RKOrton™ said:


> Cal's markin' out.


Do I know you?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

RKOrton™ said:


> Cal's markin' out.


?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Juicy Juice?


Indeed. Respect the Juice.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> Do I know you?


No.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

RKOrton™ said:


> Cal's markin' out.


Who are you?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I would still like to see a Rock/Juvi match.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

2Slick said:


> Who are you?


I'm the biggest Randy Orton mark on the board.
No really, the better question is, who are you?
Oh, and I only posted so Cal could mark out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I would still like to see a Rock/Juvi match.


That would have been awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Where's your Dungeon of Doom banner, Cal?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RKOrton™ said:


> No.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

RKOrton™ said:


> I'm the biggest Randy Orton mark on the board.
> No really, the better question is, who are you?
> Oh, and I only posted so Cal could mark out.


Who am I? Anybody that's anybody knows who the Slickster is.

Yah.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

We don't know who he is. Ban him Slick. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

2Slick said:


> Who am I? Anybody that's anybody knows who the Slickster is.
> 
> Yah.


:agree:


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Unblock me. *cry .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

2Slick said:


> Who am I? Anybody that's anybody knows who the Slickster is.
> 
> Yah.


Who are you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Where's your Dungeon of Doom banner, Cal?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Derek said:


> We don't know who he is. Ban him Slick. :side:


Nah, there's no need to, he's done enough damage to himself saying he's WF's number one Orton mark.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Another Randy Orton mark can't be good for the thread.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm confused


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

I say Cal brings back his old Orton banner
:|


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RKOrton™ said:


> Unblock me. *cry .


 

Unblock you from what?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:lmao

I'm gonna laugh more if he does my request (which won't be submitted until the weekend) first.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Who are you?


The person responsible for you becoming a mod, that's who.

I'm the one that predicted your Canes and Avs wouldn't be making the playoffs, that's who I am.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd like to see Juvi wrestle a shark. And job.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

2Slick said:


> Nah, there's no need to, he's done enough damage to himself saying he's WF's number one Orton mark.


That's true. It's like saying "I'm the smartest person in Alabama".


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

There's never enough Orton marks for one thread, I for one should know.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

You unwelcoming bunch of whores.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RKOrton™ said:


> I say Cal brings back his old Orton banner
> :|


....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Another Randy Orton mark can't be good for the thread.


Too many rest posts.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't like Orton threads cause everytime I go in there it's at least 4 marks in there


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Too many rest posts.


He may do 50,000 dollars worth of damage to the thread.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> You unwelcoming bunch of whores.


I fail to see your point.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> I'm the one that predicted your Canes and *Avs* wouldn't be making the playoffs, that's who I am.


Hate u! :angry:


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

Who marks for Orton's chinlock?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

2Slick said:


> The person responsible for you becoming a mod, that's who.
> 
> I'm the one that predicted your Canes and Avs wouldn't be making the playoffs, that's who I am.


Admin/Rajah changed my status, not you  But I know you had faith in me.

That's ok, Chris Drury is in the playoffs so I didn't completely lose out. Avs have a bright future as well.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> That's true. It's like saying "I'm the smartest person in Alabama".


Or saying that you represent the mean streets of Oregon.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

RKOrton™ said:


> There's never enough Orton marks for one thread, I for one should know.


I'm a huge Orton *fan*, I dunno about you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Or saying that you represent the mean streets of Oregon.


:lmao

true.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He may do 50,000 dollars worth of damage to the thread.


Cowie is here, she better watch her purse.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

MoveMent™ said:


> I don't like Orton threads cause everytime I go in there it's at least 4 marks in there


Can't stand his greatness? 
I think so. :agree: :agree:


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Admin/Rajah changed my status, not you  But I know you had faith in me.
> 
> That's ok, Chris Drury is in the playoffs so I didn't completely lose out. Avs have a bright future as well.


Damn, got me on that one. :gun: 

Yeah, Buffalo hasn't even played to their full potential and they're still in it to win it. I feel sorry for Ottawa if they do decide to wake up the sleeping beast.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cowie is here, she better watch her purse.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I'm gonna laugh more if he does my request (which won't be submitted until the weekend) first.


He just has to add the text and he's done


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

RKOrton™ said:


> Can't stand his greatness?
> I think so. :agree: :agree:


You really are an Orton mark, I can honestly say that after reading that comment.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

2Slick said:


> I'm a huge Orton *fan*, I dunno about you.


:agree: I figured that out, seeing as one of Pyro's gifts said Orton > JBL. 
At least, I think it was you.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Or saying that you represent the mean streets of Oregon.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Silly said:


> I'm confused


Nothing new. That's when you're at your best.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao at AMP's comment


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> He just has to add the text and he's done


Very nice.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

If you're going to be a mark, it should be for a good wrestler like The Nature Boy Ric Flair.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The only thing Orton is great at is fucking up his chances of ever holding a world title again.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

2Slick said:


> You really are an Orton mark, I can honestly say that after reading that comment.


:no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nothing new. That's when you're at your best.


that wasn't directed towards me


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> If you're going to be a mark, it should be for a good wrestler like The Nature Boy Ric Flair.


There's no such thing as a Ric Flair Mark since it's implied for everyone.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

Truth:
I'm off to bed.
I'm sure most of you are glad the great Orton mark is gone, but will be back.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

RKOrton™ said:


> :no:


Heh, it shouldn't be an insult considering you have dubbed yourself with that moniker.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Do I ever have a point Derek?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's no such thing as a Ric Flair Mark since it's implied for everyone.


True.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> that wasn't directed towards me


I'm quite sure you did say you were confused.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I fail to see what the joke is about my purse.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Do I ever have a point Derek?


I see your point (even though you never have one).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> If you're going to be a mark, it should be for a good wrestler like The Nature Boy Ric Flair.






> Truth:
> I'm off to bed.
> I'm sure most of you are glad the great Orton mark is gone, *but will be back.*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm quite sure you did say you were confused.


I was but I have never heard of a member that you quoted

I still can't believe you did that on the other forum


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

K, I'm off as well.

Late.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bye Slick.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Later Slick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cowie said:


> I fail to see what the joke is about my purse.


There was Orton marks here. They're known for boring posts, causing damage, and shitting in purses and you and MoveMent are the only people currently posting with purses.

Peace Leafs Fan


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There was Orton marks here. They're known for boring posts, causing damage, and shitting in purses and you and MoveMent are the only people currently posting with purses.


:lmao

It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh

LOL


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

:agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I was but I have never heard of a member that you quoted
> 
> I still can't believe you did that on the other forum


They are your unknown nicknames.

As far as that other forum, I don't know what you're talking about. Jailbait.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Smooooch Chris


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> :agree:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - SlaM is a whore. :agree:


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

:looks at sig:

Truth: NCIH wishes he had money comin' his way. :agree:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't get pop up windows when I get a PM anymore.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Heroes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

After a Hardcore match between Hak and Bigelow:

Schiavone: Kids, don't try this in your backyard.

Heenan: Yeah, it's more fun in your living room.

:lmao

I miss Heenan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heenan was greatness. He carried Tony S.

I'm bored and I missed most of American Gladiators by not paying attention to the time.:no:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

How come gifts cost different amounts?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> How come gifts cost different amounts?


Some are probably more _special_ than others.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> They are your unknown nicknames.
> 
> As far as that other forum, I don't know what you're talking about. Jailbait.







AMPLine4Life said:


> There was Orton marks here. They're known for boring posts, causing damage, and shitting in purses and you and MoveMent are the only people currently posting with purses.
> 
> Peace Leafs Fan


 :lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner said:


> Some are probably more _special_ than others.


You're special


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Some are probably more _special_ than others.


Special as in different or special as in...um.. handicapped?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Both....................................Maybe.

I'm special?!!!!!!!!!!!!


MoveMent™ said:


>


Still cutting **** promos? Jailbait.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^Both....................................Maybe.
> 
> I'm special?!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Still cutting **** promos? Jailbait.


I need to spread my rep so I can send you a strongly worded comment


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I need to spread my rep so I can send you a strongly worded comment


It will probably get censored before you get the chance to do it. Since you like getting words censored.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Special as in different or special as in...um.. handicapped?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> It will probably get censored before you get the chance to do it. Since you like getting words censored.



I'm speechless


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I even miss Disco Inferno.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I'm being charged at a higher rate for giving gifts. Ima gonna complain and ask for a refund. Ugh I pay high taxes because I earn lots and now I pay more for gifts because I'm a fantastic poster. Life just isn't fair.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^It will all pay off in the long run!
Cowie, I'm already licking.:yum:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^^^It will all pay off in the long run!
> Cowie, I'm already licking.:yum:


Like The Vampire when he sees Jason Sensation?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

new usertitle


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alex Wright > Disco Inferno


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm speechless


Abused


Derek said:


> Truth- I even miss Disco Inferno.


I watched a bunch of Disco Inferno vids on youtube just so I could see his entrance.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Like The Vampire when he sees Jason Sensation?


How could you compare me to that rapist.:$

Gays/Rapist lick different from straight people like me. Whatever that means.:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Alex Wright > Disco Inferno


:agree:

They were awesome as a tag team though.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I loved how, even when he was a face, the fans would chant "You Suck" during Angle's entrance. And how when he was a face, they claimed the chants were directed at his opponents.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Gays/Rapist lick different from straight people like me. Whatever that means.:side:


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

getting tired:sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Keep telling yourself that.


Don't try to get me to question myself.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Don't try to get me to question myself.


Why should you question yourself? Your comfortable with your ****heterosexuality right?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Quit confusing him more than he already is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why should you question yourself? Your comfortable with your ****heterosexuality right?


............................
............................
............................


























































I'm comfortable. Don't you have better things to do like see what's the NEXT BIG GREAT IDEA in the TNA section?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ............................
> ............................
> ............................
> 
> ...


The TNA section is dead 

Go bump my BTB


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

has TNA had a ppv with all ladder matches yet?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> has TNA had a ppv with all ladder matches yet?


No, but I wouldn't put it past them.

I hope next year there's an Ultimate X match at Lockdown.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The TNA section is dead
> 
> Go bump my BTB


Shows how much of a draw TNA is.

I have to read the BTB first.:sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Rants is broken.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

On the 2006 Royal Rumble DVD, there's an extra where RVD meets Tatanka backstage. Tatanka says "You know Rob, when two strangers meet in my culture, you know what we do? We smoke the peace pipe." RVD responds with, "Really? My people do the same thing! We need to talk about this."

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> On the 2006 Royal Rumble DVD, there's an extra where RVD meets Tatanka backstage. Tatanka says "You know Rob, when two strangers meet in my culture, you know what we do? We smoke the peace pipe." RVD responds with, "Really? My people do the same thing! We need to talk about this."
> 
> :lmao


:lmao That is sig worthy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Shows how much of a draw TNA is.
> 
> I have to read the BTB first.:sad:


The TNA section is never a draw unless I'm posting in it. Remember, I always bring the consistently low ratings.

You watched the video, that's pretty much the whole BTB right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Dungeon of Doom?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - The Vamp raped Asian Sensation!?

I buy that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Truth - The Vamp raped Asian Sensation!?
> 
> I buy that.


You should bold the warning in your sig. Make it stand out.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

These Pyro sigs are awesome :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Benoit/Angle RR '03


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dungeon of Doom?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

BTR = Ratings.

Being the (pretend)Gay Towel Guy in WWE Divas Locker Room = Double, no, Triple Ratings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Review of Misawa vs. Kobashi from another site said:


> … Let me repeat that, in case you didn’t understand how brutal that was: THAT CRAZY JAP ***** GAVE KOBASHI A MOTHER FUCKING TIGER SUPLEX OFF THE MOTHER FUCKING ENTRY RAMP ONTO THE MOTHER FUCKING CONCRETE FLOOR.


:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Better, AMP?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> :lmao


Where can I view this match


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Better, AMP?


Much. Now it stands out. Text (at least Warning) could even be bigger. You gotta let these people know to not post like morons.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Where can I view this match


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ANvKlcT6F4

Even though it says 'Kawada vs. Kobashi', it's actually Misawa vs. Kobashi from NOAH in 2003. ***** match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ANvKlcT6F4
> 
> Even though it says 'Kawada vs. Kobashi', it's actually Misawa vs. Kobashi from NOAH in 2003. ***** match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm out. good night all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - The Cena/Edge part of the 2006 Rumble opening video was awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I never want to see RR '06


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. just broke the copier part of my printer. Now I have blood in my hands from the glass. There went my grandma's christmas money from two years ago.:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Wow. just broke the copier part of my printer. Now I have blood in my hands from the glass. There went my grandma's christmas money from two years ago.:$


How is the blood in your hands? And good job wasting grandma's money, you should be ashamed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice voice


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Ouch Headliner


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^Yea. Hands pretty sore.


AMPLine4Life said:


> How is the blood in your hands? And good job wasting grandma's money, you should be ashamed.


I opened the cover to see the glass shattered after banging on it like an idiot. I got blood on my hands after dealing with the glass. Its finals week and I'm pretty low tolerant. 

I'm thinking I will buy the same exact one or pay my grandma back.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Kick it really, *really* hard.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is King Bookah really gay?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^Yea. Hands pretty sore.
> I opened the cover to see the glass shattered after banging on it like an idiot. I got blood on my hands after dealing with the glass. Its finals week and I'm pretty low tolerant.
> 
> I'm thinking I will buy the same exact one or pay my grandma back.


You should have hit a pillow, they don't hurt you as much. And yes, Finals suck. Glad I finished mine last week.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is King Bookah really gay?


The Vampire raped him.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

What is King Bookah talking about in your sig?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Vampire raped him.


I'd be suicidal afterwards


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

If it was two years old it would have been on its last legs anyway.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd be suicidal afterwards


Now I wish The Vampire did rape King Bookah.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is King Bookah really gay?


He claims he's not.


AMPLine4Life said:


> You should have hit a pillow, they don't hurt you as much. And yes, Finals suck. Glad I finished mine last week.


Yea.:$
Not as bad as my roommate. That idiot punched a huge hole in the wall. And another hole to the right of it that looks like a cresent moon. Madden got to him badly:no: I just know I'm not paying for it.


Evolution said:


> Kick it really, _*really*_ hard.


Nah, I'd rather not hurt myself anymore:$


Phenomenal1 said:


> What is King Bookah talking about in your sig?


Everyone got on him for his ratings in the DVD review thread. The 2nd part of my sig is what he said in the member love game.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea Cowie I had alot of problems getting stuff to print. The scan and copy features were great. Too bad I can't use them anymore.:no:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Headliner said:


> He claims he's not.
> 
> Yea.:$
> Not as bad as my roommate. That idiot punched a huge hole in the wall. And another hole to the right of it that looks like a cresent moon. Madden got to him badly:no: I just know I'm not paying for it.
> ...


Interesting.


Truth-Im watching Bernie Mac thinking about turning on some Royal Rumble 2005.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : at school


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Now I wish The Vampire did rape King Bookah.


That's racist.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> That's racist.


Nah


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah


Nice voice


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice voice


Thanks.

Dungeon of Doom?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Racist is black on white attack.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

gimmicked it my ass


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Dungeon of Doom?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cowie said:


> gimmicked it my ass


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MVP's theme music is awesome.

If he actually didn't look stupid, I'd like him more. He should wear some UFC or Boxing shorts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> MVP's theme music is awesome.
> 
> If he actually didn't look stupid, I'd like him more. He should wear some UFC or Boxing shorts.


Have you listened to the lyrics of that song?:lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NCIH said:


> MVP's theme music is awesome.
> 
> If he actually didn't look stupid, I'd like him more. He should wear some UFC or Boxing shorts.


Truth: I hated his attire at first, but now I like it.

Truth: New avatar.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Speaking of UFC I watched 63 and half of 53 earlier on today.

I tell you Mike Swick is a hell of a fighter and BJ Penn vs Matt Hughes was the shit.

Really wanted to see Couture vs Lidell from 53 but I had to leave my buddies.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

UFC is trash


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

AMPLine4Life said:


>


You know it's true. I think I'm officially brainwashed now. SRW is the best? 

I'll give you credit for not laughing during filming.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Cowie said:


> You know it's true. I think I'm officially brainwashed now. SRW is the best?


You're right, SRW is the best BTB ever. :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Have Stone Cold Steve Austin or the Nature Boy Ric Flair ever competed in UFC?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I wouldn't think so. Only WWE wrestler I've known was Ken Shamrock but I haven't watched UFC for years.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

o


UFC won't be worth watching until they do.


:hb


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Flair could easily beat Liddell.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Can't say it was ever my cup of tea. Not enough purdy lights and pyros for me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Flair could easily beat *Liddell.*


Who?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I never really cared for UFC until today and I realized it was the shit. There were some fuckin tight fights on that DVD. It was the first event I watched because usually I would just watch certain fights or Ultimate Fighter reality show.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who?


Truth: Are you serious?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- My Vertigo has returned


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm relieved that Kennedy will only be out 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Are you serious?


Yes, I'm a serious internet user.



Role Model said:


>


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fucking Kennedy. I like him but I was so looking forward to him being out a few months and Edge getting to be a proper champion for once.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have never posted in this thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy's gonna job again when he comes back :hb


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Fucking Kennedy. I like him but I was so looking forward to him being out a few months and Edge getting to be a proper champion for once.


Truth: I like Edge and Kennedy, but it's not like Kennedy will win the title from Edge as soon as he gets back. I'll be surprised if Kennedy wins the world title this year.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He could be great in the future, but right now Kennedy is so fucking overrated it's not even funny.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

pfft my 10 year old thinks I'm here to do his homework


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think he could be a great babyface


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

With the right booking he could be massive, like really massive. I just hope they book him better than they did Carlito.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> pfft my 10 year old thinks I'm here to do his homework


I never got homework when I was 10, what has happened to the world.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy's gimmick is great for a face. Already has the catchphrase. And I'm sure the people will be feeling sorry for him after all that's happened. And Edge could do a great job of putting it over


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Kennedy as face vs Edge as heel would be a very fuckin amazing feud.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just don't put him in a feud with Masters.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth - just got my 4th PM of flame off this guy I neg repped.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Kennedy's gimmick is great for a face. Already has the catchphrase. And I'm sure the people will be feeling sorry for him after all that's happened. And Edge could do a great job of putting it over


Truth: I agree that he would make great face when he gets back.

Truth: You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Killa CaLi again.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:sad:


Masters has gained 50 pounds of muscle in 5 months


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

The world can change just so much in just three short years.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Its Thursday :agree:.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: No exams until Tuesday which means no school until Tuesday.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

What the fuck? How many damn people have to have Edge as World Champ in thier sig. I mean seriously its getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> What the fuck? How many damn people have to have Edge as World Champ in thier sig. I mean seriously its getting a bit ridiculous.


Welcome to May's bandwagon


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I guess so but I mean shit. Every freakin thread I go in. Somebody has an Edge banner or avy or something.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

:no:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: So one of your favourite wrestlers wins the World Title and you can't have a sig to celebrate. :no:


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Phenners has held a title :agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

No you can have a sig it just gets annoying when 50 others have the same guy in his/her sig.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Truth - I might be hosting my own community radio show soon . I won't have it for long, but it is a good step in a direction I might make a career out of in the future (something along the lines of Radio talkback etc, or a comedian on tv in some way.)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Truth - I might be hosting my own community radio show soon . I won't have it for long, but it is a good step in a direction I might make a career out of in the future (something along the lines of Radio talkback etc, or a comedian on tv in some way.)


You need a foolish american sidekick....




..I'm available


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

What about Robin?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Haha, well I'm not sure on what I will talk about, maybe just do an impromptu chatshow , however I might bring up the WWE, and other sports possibly.

So I could do with a Wrestlingforum.com guest ?


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Anyone but Phenners and I'd tune in.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

W00t, someone to add to my listeners 

Hello caller, you are live on the air!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Anyone but Phenners and I'd tune in.


:lmao


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Lol id love to do something like that, good luck to ya and i might prank ya BARREL ROLL.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

, I didn't like the end of tonight's episode of Lost, but I won't spoil it cause I know it's quite a few episodes behind elsewhere, good episode though that added a lot of questions.

I think I'm outta here for tonight, later.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

See ya, lol i dont have the patience for shows like lost.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks DG!  Goodnight McQueen !


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Night McQueen.



Phenomenal1 said:


> I guess so but I mean shit. Every freakin thread I go in. Somebody has an Edge banner or avy or something.


Edge has a large fan base. He also deserves to be champion as well since a lot of people including me felt his run was too short; so we're happy about it.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello all

Truth- I wish I had someone to do my BTB banners.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Jesus christ there are a load of edge marks crawling out of the woodwork  i think most of them just want to wind up Kennedy marks ha ha.

Truth - Just watched heroes, what an episode plus claire as always = :yum:


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth- I only started liking Edge when he got into the main event seen after New Years Revolution well when he won MITB but it was then i realized his true charisma and talent.

Metallic Matt long time no see i remember you said you'd make me a banner .


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ive liked Edge since he debuted. 

Truth - Just marked the fuck out after seeing Edge win the title


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Master DG™ said:


> Truth- I only started liking Edge when he got into the main event seen after New Years Revolution well when he won MITB but it was then i realized his true charisma and talent.
> 
> Metallic Matt long time no see i remember you said you'd make me a banner .


 I cant even do GFX.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Ohh shizzle wrong person then i guess but hello there :$.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

I prefered Edge when he was face, when his entrance was one of Rob Zombie's songs.

For some reason, the 'Rated R Superstar' gimmick gives me the shits.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Edge was only ever good as a face when he was with Christian. He's horrible as a face on his own.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

To be honest, i've never liked him on Raw.

I've always enjoyed watching him on Smackdown.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ive alwyas liked edge face or heel. Now hes on SD ill start watching it every week again.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Edge with the WHC > Edge with the Gay Spinner Belt


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Kendrick said:


> Edge with the WHC > Edge with the Gay Spinner Belt


 The spinner belt looks fucking ridiculous.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Edge has the look to be heel. His cocky smile is a heat magnet.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - My dad calls Edge 'Chisel Chin'

I'm pretty sure someones said it before on Wrestling, but he keeps saying he made it up.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Edge with the WHC > Edge with the Gay Spinner Belt


please explain who can a belt be gay?


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Taker1989 said:


> please explain who can a belt be gay?


You'll find out when your older.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> You'll find out when your older.


so u saying that there are gay belts out there


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Taker1989 said:


> so u saying that there are gay belts out there


Uh, yes. :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth - had 4 weeks to complete an essay due tomorrow, started writing it an hour ago :$

Gonna be megatired tomorrow. Guess procrastination isn't that good lol


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nothing to do today :sad:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Truth; Cali you spend to much time in this thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; Cali you spend to much time in this thread.


Go watch some more garbage wrestling


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

xTOMx said:


> Truth; Cali you spend to much time in this thread.


lol :$


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Howdy.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

I_Hate_Those_Chain_Letters_On Youtube
Like.

_This is not a stupid Chain letter.
1776 a young boy ect..._
:no:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> I_Hate_Those_Chain_Letters_On Youtube
> Like.
> 
> _This is not a stupid Chain letter.
> ...


Wheres the punchline?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> Wheres the punchline?


i dont know.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> i dont know.


Ohhh... Thats dissapointing


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> Ohhh... Thats dissapointing


i know.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

So... how about those sports?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And I thought KIF didn't have charisma....................


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Go watch some more garbage wrestling


6,730posts doesnt lie. Over *10%* of the posts in this thread are made by you.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> 6,730posts doesnt lie. Over 10% of the posts in this thread are made by you.


:lmao

This is CaL's _safe_ spot.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : here


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> 6,730posts doesnt lie. Over *10%* of the posts in this thread are made by you.


Maybe you should kill yourself because of it.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Ralph.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Maybe you should kill yourself because of it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

xTOMx said:


>


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

..........


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

xTOMx said:


>


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4096030-post64234.html


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4096030-post64234.html


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/143158-killa-cali.html


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

how do you find out how many posts people have made in a thread?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Missed Between The Ropes last night listening to it right now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm so sick of all the Edge gifs/banners/avatars. It's like January 2006 all over again.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

go to Word Games & Trivia, find the TTT thread, to the right is the last person who posted and to the right of that it says replies and lists the number, click on that Overrated.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> go to Word Games & Trivia, find the TTT thread, to the right is the last person who posted and to the right of that it says replies and lists the number, click on that Overrated.


Thanks mate 

Ive posted 419 times in this thread.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I want a new banner but I have to wait three weeks


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I want a new banner but I have to wait three weeks


same here but i have to wait 1 week 

Truth - Just DLed Spiderman 3


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel like throwing up


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why download Spiderman 3 when you can just watch it on a stream which takes far less time. :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I'm so sick of all the Edge gifs/banners/avatars. It's like January 2006 all over again.


Surely it's got to be better than having a load of Kennedy banners?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who has a stream? :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I get to see it for free in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I wanna see Spiderman on the big screen, but then again, a stream wouldn't hurt, i guess


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Bionic Elbow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Bionic Elbow.


Random?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Random?


Random. Stupid. Uncharismatic.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Random Stupid. Uncharismatic.


Sounds like Mickie James


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Random. Stupid. Uncharismatic.


Ahh internet friendship, ain't it nice? 

Truth : i can't stop staring at your gif :yum:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Sounds like Mickie James


Swing and a miss.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Random. Stupid. Uncharismatic.


I agree. Now I see why him and KIF are friends.:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Swing and a miss.


:flip


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I agree. Now I see why him and KIF are friends.:no:


At least KIF has a point at times. :$


Jericholic said:


> Truth : i can't stop staring at your gif :yum:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I agree. Now I see why him and KIF are friends.:no:


I still think they're the same people.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^I know I think Mac said the samething. I wouldn't be suprised.


DDMac said:


> At least KIF has a point *at times*. :$


Keyword(s)


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm glad I'm so well liked.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Why the hatin' on KIF? 

Members without charisma are the glue that keeps this forum together :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I still think they're the same people.


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I still think they're the same people.


I thought I was the only one who thought that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Why the hatin' on KIF?
> 
> Members without charisma are the glue that keeps this forum together :$


Nobody's hatin. Members without charisma hurt the forum.:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My charisma shows over the internet


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Floyd Mayweather hates his dad.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

truth: I came home from school because im sick  I just got down watching a movie.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> truth: I came home from school because im sick  I just got down watching a movie.


aww, hope you feel better soon


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> aww, hope you feel better soon


thanks, I am feeling better already but good thing I didn't stay at school.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Floyd Mayweather hates his dad.


Same


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Obviously the greatest Advert/Commercial of all time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUNC6dhIdPM


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Damn, confirmation tonight


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sucks Ally hope you feel better.

Truth-Stats class was 4 mins long. The best class of the semester.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

King Bookah > Killah B.

And that's saying a lot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> King Bookah > Killah B.
> 
> And that's saying a lot.


I don't know why "Daniel" got his named change. Guess he gotta look cool somehow.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> King Bookah > Killah B.
> 
> And that's saying a lot.


They both suck.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Gah, feel better soon Ally mmkay?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I don't know why "Daniel" got his named change. Guess he gotta look cool somehow.


He wants to be me


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Why does everyone hate King Bookah and Killah B?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/341236-dave-meltzers-match-list-3.html

Mac Daddy got al capowned


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
He's an idiot.


Killah B. on the Ric Flair DVD said:


> I was bored after 1 hour ^, had it about a year and not watched it since.


An unforgivable offense.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Why does everyone hate King Bookah and Killah B?


Cause they're idiots.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

People who don't like the Ric Flair DVD are dead to me


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't got a problem with King Book. We're actually sort of cool. 


DDMac said:


> ^^^
> He's an idiot.
> 
> An unforgivable offense.


I remember _someone_ said that earlier in this thread. That should be a banable offense.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> People who don't like the Ric Flair DVD are dead to me


People that don't like Flair period are dead to me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> People that don't like Flair period are dead to me.


Good thinking


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cause they're idiots.


Totally.

Daniel did say that he thinks theres nothing wrong with chavs...

I have the a horrible video on my phone of "SMMB", some pussy crew of like 19 year olds around where I live, and it's a video of them beating the shit out of one of their mates for fun, they knock him unconscious, take most of his clothes off, whip him with this big stick then start kicking him in the head and throw him through a fence, it's so sick, they kick him in the head and he wakes up and runs away half naked dripping with blood, and they're all laughing:no:

Some people are fucking scum.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4096597-post3066.html


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

He should be shot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SixOneNine™, when are you leaving again?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - It shames me to say that don't have the Flair collection DVD, although I have been looking to get it.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Totally.
> 
> Daniel did say that he thinks theres nothing wrong with chavs...
> 
> ...


I had a video similar to that on my old phone. It was called the 'Nogzy' Firm, people from Norris Green, and it was basically a tribuet video to them. They went round beating up randomers, and vandalising and taunting locals.

:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4096597-post3066.html
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


There wasn't enough Ric Flair on the Monday Night Wars DVD


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

will94 said:


> Truth - It shames me to say that don't have the Flair collection DVD, although I have been looking to get it.


I've had a copied version of it for a long ass time, but will buy the proper thing sometime in the next month or so.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> SixOneNine™, when are you leaving again?


Cold.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WWE.com Article said:


> Then there’s the case of Viscera, who might be the most fascinating character in the history of WWE, if not human civilization. Hear me out. Viscera used to be known as Mabel. Like many WWE Superstars, he has had his ups and downs. He started as a friendly rapping giant in Men on a Mission. (“We’re Men on a Mission… the Quebecers we be dissin….” – Top THAT, Ludacris.) Then Mabel shocks everyone by winning King of the Ring, loses the rapping and becomes KING Mabel. (With his former tag partner Mo becoming… wait for it… Sir Mo.) Then for a while, nothing happens until…Undertaker while forming his Ministry of Darkness kidnaps and “sacrifices” Mabel. Sacrifices were pretty big back in ‘99 with Undertaker abducting various people, brainwashing them, changing their identities and turning them into his zombified disciples. That’s right, before there was Lost and The Others, there was Undertaker and Mabel.
> 
> So Mabel turns into Viscera – the demonic crazy-eyed, latex-wearing minion of Undertaker. *The only problem is the Ministry of Darkness disbanded eight years ago and Mabel is STILL Viscera. Everyone else in the Ministry moved on but NOBODY bothered to fix Viscera.* Say what you will, but that’s fascinating. *And I haven’t even gotten to the part where Viscera, after not talking for years, decides to become a “500-pound love machine” and starts a bizarre love/hate relationship with Lilian Garcia.* The point is, does this man know of his former life? Do his parents still try to contact him? Siblings? What does Sir Mo think of all this? *You mean to tell me if you gathered the nations top psycho-therapists, Mo and Oscar from Men on a Mission, and various members of Mabel’s family, put them in a room for an intervention, set up a bunch of cameras and called it Deprogramming Viscera that America wouldn’t be sucked in? These are the things I think about.*
> 
> So with that back story in mind, here’s where things get weird – *Viscera arrives to Raw with apparently one purpose – to eat a fat, juicy steak. Seriously, that’s it. He doesn’t have a match. No interview. He presumably flew to State College, Pa., checked out of his hotel, got into his rental car, and came to the arena with one goal in mind – eat dinner.* And what happens? Right as he’s about to pour steak sauce over his meal, he lifts the tray to reveal his steak has been STOLEN. Stolen by what turns out to be two petty criminals looking to sell the steak to a worldwide television audience for Mother’s Day of all things! If Viscera isn’t on the cover when People does their “Most Fascinating People” issue, then something is wrong.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO at both RM & that wwe.com article about Big Vis fat ass.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There wasn't enough Ric Flair on the Monday Night Wars DVD


Ric Flair's name wasn't on the DVD cover, therefore it's garbage 


> Truth - It shames me to say that don't have the Flair collection DVD, although I have been looking to get it.


So you have every WWE DVD ever besides Flair's?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I think I'm gonna watch the Ric Flair DVD now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^Good thinking 


Big Vis eating dinner on live TV > Carlito's "heel" turn


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Role Model said:


> SixOneNine™, when are you leaving again?


Not sure, When are you gonna stop being a sad little cocksucker?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> Not sure, When are you gonna stop being a sad little cocksucker?


Wow, violent :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Dont start arguing it makes us other people feel uncomfortable .


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

AFC Bournemouth > Southampton.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Wow, violent :side:


Meh.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> Big Vis eating dinner on live TV > Carlito's "heel" turn


If he would've spoken in English instead of going of on that rant of broken Spanish, it could've been effective. Instead the crowd didn't give a shit when he started rambling in a foreign language.

Oh, and I don't have every WWE DVD ever, just all the PPVs from WrestleMania X-Seven to No Way Out 2007 except two from 2002. I've not got alot of the documentary/collection DVDs (Just 3 actually: Rise and Fall of ECW, History of WWE Championship, and ECW Extreme Rules)


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> AFC Bournemouth > Southampton.


haha, cold.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Yawn.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> If he would've spoken in English instead of going of on that rant of broken Spanish, it could've been effective. Instead the crowd didn't give a shit when he started rambling in a foreign language.


He's not good enough to cut a promo in English.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

When did all this Carlito hate start?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's not good enough to cut a promo in English.


I hope Flair has an angry promo next week.


Elbow drop his coat


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hope Flair has an angry promo next week.
> 
> 
> Elbow drop his coat


He should elbow drop the apple.


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

I loved it when Flair elbow dropped Foley's book...


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Flair should bite the apple spit it on the floor then elbow drop it :agree:.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

SixOneNine™ said:


> When did all this Carlito hate start?


When Jesús left his side.

Jesús > Carlito.

He even stabbed John Cena. It may of been Kayfabe but that makes him awesome in my book.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He should elbow drop the apple.


Then blade


I'd mark out


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Then blade
> 
> 
> I'd mark out


Hell yes.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd rather Carlito spits Apple in Flair's face and then Flair blades.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Flair has to be one of the best bladers in the WWE. Along with HHH and HBK.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'd rather Carlito spits Apple in Flair's face and then Flair blades.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/152730-legend.html


:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/152730-legend.html
> 
> 
> :side:


Edge sucks


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/152730-legend.html
> 
> 
> :side:


?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:lmao Legend rules.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Edge sucks


I agree 100%


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: UFC 72 is now a PPV and not on Spike. I think this is a bad move because it has a weak card.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

UFC 72 looks really bad.

71's main event makes me wet though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

73 will make up for whatever shit 72 may be.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

73 will be amazing while 72 only has a couple of interesting fights.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

> Paul Roma was actually baited into making the comments he did for the Four Horsemen DVD. At first, Roma actually did most of his interview completely favorable to his experience in the group and to Flair & Anderson. It was only when producers riled him up by saying they were negative towards him, that he came back as a reflex and changed his tune towards then. Roma would go on to say, "Ric Flair wanted to be me, but never could." Flair & Anderson didn't say anything negative about him at first, but once they shot the footage and showed it to them, it was very easy to get Anderson & others to knock Roma as a gym rat who wasn't fit to be in the group. The producers did all this to create controversy and to create an on-screen heel for the DVD.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

That's what I'm thinking...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Good shit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Smart people.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I want a job in the production team


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want a job in the production team


And get to ride in that bitchin production truck, hell yeah.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Video Sales - Recreational Sports DVD
> Billboard Magazine, Issue Date: 2007-05-19
> 
> *1. WWE: Ric Flair & The Four Horsemen*
> ...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

3rd or 4th week in a row I believe.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Daniel B = ratings


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

You guys need to quit thinking 3 UFC cards into the future.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 3rd or 4th week in a row I believe.


I didn't think it would sell at all


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Don't you people have school / work?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I didn't think it would sell at all


It's been sold out for weeks at my local Wal Mart and wrestling DVDs NEVER sell out there.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Don't you people have school / work?


I'm in college.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Daniel B = ratings


Its actually Killah B now, original name.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm on disability.


Too fat to move


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Summer for me  

Truth: Watching the Flair DVD


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

My semester is done.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Trying to get a job but at the moment I have been unsuccesful.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Summer for me
> 
> Truth: Watching the Flair DVD


Good man.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Summer for me
> *
> Truth: Watching the Flair DVD*


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Truth - I just got an email from ticketmaster saying that the raw taping in Toronto has been moved to an earlier time in the day because they're taping SNME before Raw.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Home from work. Sucky week.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Don't you people have school / work?


Not everyone can be such a great member of soceity like you. After all, how can we possibly be better than the one and only "Mr Anti-WF".


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

You realize how great Michael Buffer is when you see the ring announcer for Starcade 83. He showed no emotion for such a big match :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4094923-post1.html

Somebody should remove his obnoxious sig.


It's over the limit anyway.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4094923-post1.html
> 
> Somebody should remove his obnoxious sig.
> 
> ...


I'll give him some warning points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

LOL at him calling himself the #1 Triple H Fan. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'll give him some warning points.


:banned:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :banned:


WTF is that thing anyway?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Did you warn him RM?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> WTF is that thing anyway?


idk


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4096597-post3066.html


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :banned:


Just realised that the guy stamps the top of the sheet of paper, and holds up the bottom part to the screen.

It begs the question, what's on the stamp?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Booo, I thought I could non-post warn him for an over the limit sig but I can't


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did you warn him RM?


Yeah, he's gone for a week now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Lazy Thursday...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

He's banned:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish I could warn people...

...but then I remember the stupid bullshit I had to deal with, and smile. 

EDIT- Holy shit Mike, your sig is harsh...but I love it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4096347-post11.html

Was that match even any good? I don't even remember it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4096347-post11.html
> 
> Was that match even any good? I don't even remember it.


It had Finlay and Benoit and it happened within the past year so it had to be awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4096347-post11.html
> 
> Was that match even any good? I don't even remember it.


No.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I wish I could warn people...
> 
> ...but then I remember the stupid bullshit I had to deal with, and smile.
> 
> EDIT- Holy shit Mike, your sig is harsh...but I love it.


Ya. I'm a bastard.

And Role Model...probably not.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4096347-post11.html
> 
> Was that match even any good? I don't even remember it.


Finlay and Benoit are incapable of having a bad match with each other (seriously).

Unless it was like 4 minutes long.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

That was a great TV match RM. But top 10 of all time? I stopped watching wrestling, especially SmackDown, for like 3-4 years, and I can still think of 10 better matches than that. For a star rating though, since you usually agree with my ratings, I'd give it ***3/4.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The match was good but their match at Judgment Day was alot better.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The thing is I see the word Finlay and I think overrated.


Same thing happens with the word Kennedy, strangly enough.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> King of the Ring Tournament: Fit Finlay vs. Chris Benoit.
> Mucho jockeying to start. Benoit takes him down into a side headlock. They go all UFC as Benoit tries a jujigatame, and Finlay pushes him over to a mount position until Benoit forearms him in the side of the head. They go nose to nose, and Finlay suckers him with a clothesline. Benoit goes to an Indian Deathlock, but Finlay posts him to take over. He smothers Benoit with the ring apron and forearms him in the face! To quote Tony Schiavone, "They are just beating the snot out of each other, and we're loving it." Benoit goes for the Sharpshooter, but Finlay rolls him over and pummels him again. Benoit is busted open. Finlay gets complacent and starts kicking Benoit mockingly, so Benoit pops up and takes him down in a Crossface attempt. Finlay rolls away, so Benoit lays in the CHOPS. Finlay gets frustrated and starts tossing chairs into the ring as we go to break. During the break, Benoit dropkicks Finlay's legs out from under him, smacking his face off the ringsteps. Unfortunately, Finlay reverses a whip, and Benoit takes the Bret Bump to the corner. Finlay takes over again with a chinlock. Benoit keeps trying to fight his way out, but Finlay cuts him off with a clothesline and then a forearm to the head. Finally, Benoit avoids a charge, letting Finlay post himself. ROLLING GERMANS! Finlay avoids the Swandive Headbutt, though. Finlay charges with the shillelagh, but Benoit backdrops him over and takes the shillelagh from him. The ref confiscates the shillelagh, but while he's putting it away, Finlay jabs Benoit in the throat with a chair. The Schwein finishes moments later at 20:17. This was solid, but it would have been really good had they let it all hang out for the last few minutes. That part seemed to be cut short. ***3/4


That's from my boy, JD Dunn.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Austin/Benoit is the best Smackdown match of all time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Austin/Benoit is the best Smackdown match of all time.


:hb


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Working on my BTB.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Austin/Benoit is the best Smackdown match of all time.


Pretty much.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Austin/Benoit is the best Smackdown match of all time.


Wrong, it doesn't involve Finlay or Kennedy.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW and Cali, if you don't mind, could you please bump my 'Best Of Danielson Compilation' thread at the 'other place'? 73 views and no responses yet


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> WCW and Cali, if you don't mind, could you please bump my 'Best Of Danielson Compilation' thread at the 'other place'? 73 views and no responses yet


Self-promotion is a no-no. Banned.


I really want to see this Eddie/Edge NoDQ match, and the tag match between Angle/Benoit vs Edge/Rey. I don't think I saw either.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I most likely saw them back in the day.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh and it has to be said all the shit about Thorn raping people on BTR last night was fucking gold.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

What is BTR?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish this computer had sound...I never have heard BTR...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Decided to watch Austin/Angle from Unforgiven '01


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Oh and it has to be said all the shit about Thorn raping people on BTR last night was fucking gold.


:lmao that was fucking gold.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

BTR = Between The Ropes.

Good stuff last night.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the bump, Cali, appreciate it.

EDIT- And who the fuck is Killah B?!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Killah B = Daniel B


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Thanks for the bump, Cali, appreciate it.
> 
> EDIT- And who the fuck is Killah B?!


Daniel B


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

Chris, your sig is the definition of owned.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Daniel B*





!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : A name change can hurt your popularity, or so it seems :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

So who else is excited for Impact tonight? :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So who else is excited for Impact tonight? :side:


_*THEY ARE WRESTLING!*_


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> *Daniel B*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daniel B? You mean Mr. Concrete Opinion himself?!?!?!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

mankind is (I know therer are numbers after mankind I just don't remember what they are).


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Corey Hill is fighting tonight on TUF!

And he's going to fuck up Rob Emerson. And I'm going to smile.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So who else is excited for Impact tonight? :side:


Im excited for the Joe and the Bashams, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mordecai raped me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Corey Hill is fighting tonight on TUF!
> 
> And he's going to fuck up Rob Emerson. And I'm going to smile.


Fuck yeah. I can't wait to see that monster fight.

Joe Lauzon is fighting as well. It will be interesting to see him fight since he beat Jens.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Mordecai raped me.


I'm so sorry


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I was going to order UFC 71...but the undercard seems weak.

Now, UFC 73's card = Epic.

That is going to be a great PPV. I'm most likely going to order UFC 73.

*Middleweight Championship bout: Anderson Silva vs. Nathan Marquardt*
Lightweight Championship bout: Sean Sherk vs. Hermes Franca
*Light Heavyweight bout: Tito Ortiz vs. Rashad Evans*
*Heavyweight bout: Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Heath Herring*
Welterweight bout: Jeff Joslin vs. Chris Lytle 
Lightweight bout: Jorge Gurgel vs. Diego Saraiva


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Is ULTIMATE FIGHTER 5 the latest one? If so it's been airing in the UK and I had no idea.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah TUF 5 is the new one. Tonights episode should be a really good one with two fights.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Is ULTIMATE FIGHTER 5 the latest one? If so it's been airing in the UK and I had no idea.


Yeah.

I don't give a fuck about the UFC 71 under-card, Liddell vs. Jackson is enough to get me to buy the event.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Listening to last night's BTR to see if it is good.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Yeah TUF 5 is the new one. Tonights episode should be a really good one with two fights.


who's fighting?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I don't give a fuck about the UFC 71 under-card, Liddell vs. Jackson is enough to get me to buy the event.


Ya...but I'm pretty confident that the match will end in the first round.

I'd hate to spend 40 bucks on one fight, and have it end in 5 minutes. 

That will definitely not happen with UFC 73. I just hope no one gets hurt on that PPV...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Corey Hill is fighting Rob Emerson and Joe Lauzon is fighting but I don't remember who he is fighting.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Corey Hill is fighting Rob Emerson and Joe Lauzon is fighting but I don't remember who he is fighting.


o


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Ya...but I'm pretty confident that the match will end in the first round.
> 
> I'd hate to spend 40 bucks on one fight, and have it end in 5 minutes.
> 
> That will definitely not happen with UFC 73. I just hope no one gets hurt on that PPV...


I think Liddell/Jackson will go at least 3 rounds. Plus while the under-card isn't strong name wise, it could still produce some good fights and it's a chance for lesser known fighters to make a name for themselves.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Rick J said:


> After Reading Many Of The Reactions An Comments In Favour Of Edge I Have Only One Thing To Say.
> I Guess Many Of The Participantes Of This Forum Are Kids Or Very Young Teenagers That Probably Dont Know To Much About WWE, Well Maybe They Know But Surely They Cant Understand Whats Right.
> 
> Outside This Forum And Outside Usa There Is A Huge World Youll Know, A World That Also Watches Wrestling And Honestly 9 Out Of Every 10 People Youll Ask Hates Whats Going On In WWE In Recent Years, And Wouldnt Want The Undertaker To Lose The Title After Such A Short Period.
> What Happened With The Undertaker Is Just One Example Of Wrong Doing (And I Have Hundreds And Hundreds Of Examples) Well No Need To Go Into More Details But I Am Sure That If WCW Wouldnt Have Broken Up, They Would Have Been More Sucsessful Than WWE (As WCW Were Actually Ahead For Several Years) All Because Of Crummy Desicions Made By The WWE Executivies.


What has happened to the school system? Are pupils being encouraged to start each word with a capital letter?


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Truth - I find this thread very boring.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> Truth - I find this thread very boring.


So why do you post here .


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Truth - I find this thread very boring.


:lmao

for a second I thought you were a mod


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Truth - I find this thread very boring.


same


----------



## Bloody Nathan (Dec 4, 2006)

Truth - It's my birthday today


----------



## SixOneNine™ (Apr 25, 2006)

What I find stupid about the post you quoted is that this guy doesn't realise they only made Taker lose the title because he's injured.

I liked how they made Edge win the MITB from Injured Kennedy, and then the WHC from injured Taker, Killing 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:hb (even though I have no clue who you are)


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Bloody Nathan said:


> Truth - It's my birthday today


:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rick J said:


> Hi Hbkmicfan,
> Its _*just *_A Programe Thats Installed On This Computer That Capitalizes Each Word, Sorry If It Bothers You.
> But I Have To Say That I Have Never Ever Heard A Compain About It Bugging Someone, And I Post At Various Forums, Send Many Emails Etc With This Programe.
> Again I Appologise If It Bugs You :agree:


What a troll.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> What a troll.


:lmao


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> for a second I thought you were a mod


I try to confuse people the most I can.

EDIT: WTF, someone took off my avatar. Wow, that is fucking gay, in my opinion.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> I try to confuse people the most I can.
> 
> EDIT: WTF, someone took off my avatar. Wow, that is fucking gay, in my opinion.


It's only been against the rules for seven months now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> I try to confuse people the most I can.
> 
> EDIT: WTF, someone took off my avatar. Wow, that is fucking gay, in my opinion.


:lmao 

look at your sig


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> I try to confuse people the most I can.
> 
> EDIT: WTF, someone took off my avatar. Wow, that is fucking gay, in my opinion.


You should really buy a membership, just to make a statement !!!! :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: My Mum is pssing me off ATM


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: My Mum is pssing me off ATM


? about what?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3081624-post1.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It's only been against the rules for seven months now.


Yeah but he's anti-WF.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

I woke up this morning and had a feeling that I would get banned from WF.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> I woke up this morning and had a feeling that I would get banned from WF.


:lmao

It's a sign :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> ? about what?



Apparently taking Gerrard as a conformation name is disrespectful to the Christian Faith.

Atleast now i'm Stephen Gerrard now :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Riise is a better name.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Apparently taking Gerrard as a conformation name is disrespectful to the Christian Faith.
> 
> Atleast now i'm Stephen Gerrard now :side:


never heard that before, which reminds me I need to start going to church again


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I can't wait to get paid and order some wrestling DVDs.

I'm going to get a Clash of the Champions set and perhaps a WWF Superstars 91 or 92 set.

I might get a compilation set of someone too, not sure who yet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Wrestling sucks.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Wrestling sucks.



pretty good logic


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Wrestling sucks.


:$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Riise is a better name.


Momo wasn't allowed, it's Muslim


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Wrestling sucks.


That's why it was good up until the early 90s. You know, when it was real.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Momo wasn't allowed, it's Muslim


go into the hip-hop thread


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Momo wasn't allowed, it's Muslim


:lmao that's a blessing really.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I might get a compilation set of someone too, not sure who yet.



The Nature Boy Ric Flair.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Pharrel sucks


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Pharrel sucks


I like him :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He is rather terrible.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Some guy just asked if they could pull off a Women's Hell In A Cell match :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I like him :$


He sounds like someone who hasn't reached puberty yet.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 



Dark Church said:


> Some guy just asked if they could pull off a Women's Hell In A Cell match :lmao


Check your sim league


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm looking for movie on ondemand is London with Jessica Biel any good?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Some guy just asked if they could pull off a Women's Hell In A Cell match :lmao


I'd watch it if they bladed.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

In My Mind sucked but I have heard good songs from Pharrell, and he's from VA I must rep my people :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd pay to see Christy Hemme and Ashley in a HIAC.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I already saw it and added your two choices.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Nature Boy Ric Flair.


I'm thinking I might get this 4 disc Demolition comp

Or a couple of these wrestlecrap compilations


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd pay to see Christy Hemme and *Ashley* in a HIAC.



that would be a mismatch


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

UK Hip Hop is quite appalling.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I already saw it and added your two choices.


I had 3 choices.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'd pay to see Christy Hemme and Ashley in a HIAC.


What's wrong with Christy? :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> UK Hip Hop is quite appalling.


Not all of it.

Dizzee rules.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> UK Hip Hop is quite appalling.


it offends me


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Team Austin vs. Team Bischoff from SS '03 is a great match


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The videos are mad, seriosuly the amount of strobe lighting used is amazing. That, and they all seem to rap faster than Twista, with Cockney accents


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What's wrong with Christy? :sad:


She's only been a wrestler for like a year. It would be more entertaining that way.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Not all of it.
> 
> Dizzee rules.


haven't heard of him


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> The videos are mad, seriosuly the amount of strobe lighting used is amazing. That, and they all seem to rap faster than Twista, with Cockney accents


so their a wack version of the Bone Thugz


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> haven't heard of him


Dizzee Rascal's flow is just crazy, hard to put it into words really. You just have to hear the fucking dude.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

UK Hip Hop doesn't get enough praise.

Plan B is fucking great as well.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> so their a wack version of the Bone Thugz


Sort of. Reply in the Hip Hop Thread now please


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Iv'e heard Plan B before, not bad but I must hear this Dizzee


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> She's only been a wrestler for like a year. It would be more entertaining that way.


Nah dude. Jackie Gayda vs. Ashley.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't really like Dizzee


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm listening to John Cena. Now that is good hip hop.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> I don't really like Dizzee


:sad:

Boy in da Corner is a crazy album.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah dude. Jackie Gayda vs. Ashley.


Special Ref: The Manutar.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I'm listening to John Cena. Now that is good hip hop.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I'm listening to John Cena. Now that is good hip hop.


I'm offended


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

John Cena's song is actually quite good.

Truth: Akon has possibly the starngest voice ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/341367-my-first-rant.html

What a rebel


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3HMogp86cI&mode=related&search=

Dizzee.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I find both Cena's songs quite good :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cena is better than many give him credit for.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Cena > T.I.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm offended


Why?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

T.I > Dizzie

I really like 50 Cent now :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> I don't really like Dizzee


me too i never could get into him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I like "Keep Frontin" on Cena's CD


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Kano > Diz


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> T.I > Dizzie
> 
> I really like 50 Cent now :$


your just trying to hurt my feelings


Cena is decent if you can forget the countless horrible freestyles he did on WWE


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i$e said:


> Kano > Diz


:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I like "Keep Frontin" on Cena's CD


You bought/downloaded that CD?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The ghettos of England spit hot fire


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> T.I > Dizzie
> 
> I really like 50 Cent now :$


50's first album was pretty great, he fell off hard after that.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I like about half the songs on Cena's CD.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Role Model said:


> :no:


Don't deny the truth.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I loved 50's movie :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i$e said:


> Don't deny the truth.


Kano's alright, but he doesn't have even half the skill Dizzee has.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> You bought/downloaded that CD?


Sure I downloaded it. I have Macho Man's CD downloaded as well. BE A MAN HULK!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hardcore Hip-Hop lovers can click here


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I've seen them both and Kano's material is just.._better._

Dizzie is overrated becuase he got lucky with his album, there are still many better UK artists.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I only listen to Fat Joe


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

i$e said:


> Don't deny the truth.


you are look at your usertitle

who is that TNC?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> 50's first album was pretty great, he fell off hard after that.


Amusement Park of his new album has some of the worse lyrics i've ever heard in, but it just sounds so good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I only listen to Fat Joe


Greatest rapper ever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Amusement Park of his new album has some of the worse lyrics i've ever heard in, but it just sounds so good.


I haven't even bothered to listen to it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:no:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> you are look at your usertitle
> 
> who is that TNC?


That is Clay Walker.

Country superstar baby.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

Guess who's back 


...


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> you are look at your usertitle


I don't get it :$ 

Big Pun is underrated.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Why the fuck are we even discussing this? Everyone knows the Top 5 Rappers of all time are....

5. Dylan
4. Dylan
3. Dylan
2. Dylan
1. Dylan


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Greatest rapper ever.


*CRACK!*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I only listen to Fat Joe


you are probably the only white person that can make it rain

Detox>Curtis and thats not saying much


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why the fuck are we even discussing this? Everyone knows the Top 5 Rappers of all time are....
> 
> 5. Dylan
> 4. Dylan
> ...


Nah,

5) ?
4) Biggie
3) Eminem
2) NaS
1) 2pac


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Steve Coppell has terrible mic skills.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

Nas,
Pac, Biggie
Mac Dre,
Game


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

My first WWE section thread in well, god knows how long.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/341380-harry-smith-chris-benoit.html#post4097652


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Nas> any other rapper *EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The Game could be great, possibly the greatest in time.......


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lil John > All.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> Nah,
> 
> 5) ?
> 4) Biggie
> ...


You don't even have a 5th artist, your list sucks.

Dylan spits that hot fia.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> The Game could be great, possibly the greatest in time.......


naaaa although I really loved his second album, far better than the first in my opinion.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> Nah,
> 
> 5) John Cena
> 4) Biggie
> ...


Fixed.....

In case you forgot I fell off 
I'm still hot knock your shell off 
My money stacked fat 
Plus I can't turn the swell off 
The franchise 
Doing big business 
I live this it's automatic 
I witness so you hear those horns 
You finished 
A soldier 
And I stay under you fightin' 
Plus I'm stormin' on you chumps 
Like I'm thunder and lightnin' 
Ain't no way you breakin' me kid I'm harder than nails 
Plus I keep it all locked like I'm part of the jails 
I'm slaughter and stale competition. 
I got the whole block wishin' 
They could run with my division 
But they gone fishin' 
With no bait 
Kid can your boy hold weight 
I got my soul straight 
I brush your mouth like Colgate 
In any weather or never better 
Your boy's so hot 
You'd never catch me in the next man's sweater 
If they hate let 'em hate 
I drop your whole clan 
Lay your ass down for the 3 second tan


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Lil John > All.



*WHAT
YEAH
OKAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!












HUH*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The Game is such an asshole.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Nas> any other rapper *EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eminem deserves some love.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You don't even have a 5th artist, your list sucks.


Apparently there are only four good rappers in the history of rapping.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Mike Jones > 2pac


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

Role Model said:


> Eminem deserves some love.


Mac Dre deserves more.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Fixed.....
> 
> In case you forgot I fell off
> I'm still hot knock your shell off
> ...



Jesus died at age 33, there's thirty-three shots
from twin glocks there's sixteen apiece, that's thirty-two
Which means, one of my guns was holdin 17
Twenty-seven hit your crew, six went into you

Cena will never say anything better than that


Start from Scracth is the games best song
and Em is the shit


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> naaaa although I really loved his second album, far better than the first in my opinion.


 Really? I thought his first album was better.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

300 bars by Game is great.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Fuck Eminem


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

i$e said:


> Mike Jones > 2pac


you like broken record players?



ThatzNotCool said:


> Fuck Eminem


I hope your not serious


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> Jesus died at age 33, there's thirty-three shots
> from twin glocks there's sixteen apiece, that's thirty-two
> Which means, one of my guns was holdin 17
> Twenty-seven hit your crew, six went into you
> ...


Eminem is the greatest rapper of ever.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

How bout some love for Ice Cube?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> Really? I thought his first album was better.


Relied on the guests far too much in my view, plus I thought it was way over hyped. The second one was more together, had a better sound and feel to it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Jesus died at age 33, there's thirty-three shots
> from twin glocks there's sixteen apiece, that's thirty-two
> Which means, one of my guns was holdin 17
> Twenty-seven hit your crew, six went into you
> ...


That fucking sucks. It sounds like every rap song I've ever heard.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Apparently there are only four good rappers in the history of rapping.


And Dylan is better than all of them.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I forgot the name of that song on Doctor's Advocate i think it's scream on them thats one of the stand out tracks in it



WCW said:


> That fucking sucks. It sounds like every rap song I've ever heard.


you serious?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Eminem's Curtain Call album is the shit, especially the mixed tape extra :agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Haddaway is the best rapper ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


That's the most sensible post this entire discussion.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I got mania volume one and 21 today in the mail. i just need mania 22 and 23 now.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

A yo this beat is bananas 
A King Kong you can put 'em in the trunk of the McClaren 
When we do it they fall off, fall off 
When they look at my ride, you see the doors fall off 
And the wheels look flat, trunk so heavy in the back 
Got the speakers in the front, they be sitting on my lap 
Got a bumper to the back, with the trunk weighing it down 
Look they think it's a lowrider when they come from my town 
That's a King Kong, in the trunk, that's the gorillas behind me 
When I'm rolling through your hood anybody can find me 
You can hear me from the next block 
When I'm on the next block, when I'm headed to the next block 
Got you jumping to the next block 

King Kong, king, king, king, king kong, king 
King Kong, king, king, king, king Kong 
If you hear before you see me
If you hear before you see me
If you hear before you see me
I got king kong in the trunk


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Haddaway is the best rapper ever.


And the greatest philosophizer of our time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's the most sensible post this entire discussion.


:hb


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah, Scream On 'Em w/ Swizz Beatz


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yo... with these sweet flows, the streets knows
whether we pimped out in streets clothes, we the bomb like deep throws
My speech grows to reach hoes - all over the globe
*I got class like a Ric Flair robe*

Greatest line in a rap song ever.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I haven't seen Spiderman yet.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

MrMonty said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I haven't seen Spiderman yet.
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


me neither


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've seen it twice and I still think it's lame posting that.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought people would of known about this crap by now :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I heard it sucked.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

you bastard I haven't seen it either and I avoided all spoilers until now


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

there's been mixed reviews on it, I thought it was good


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I enjoyed it more the second time.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

I found it better than most people say it is, as well.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

B.G. Fresh

I'm from the ghetto homie 
I was raised on bread and bologna 
You can't come around here 'cause ya phony 
Now keep it movin, move around, get off me 


Recognize.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

it's all about opinion, some will say it's good while others will say it's bad


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


If someone edited that gif so that just as he does the "WH" part there was a big "B" covering his mouth, making him say "BOOOOOOOOOOO"...I'd use it a lot.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW World Tag Team Title Match Kronik vs PerfectEvent vs Mark Jindrak and Sean O'Haire vs Misfits in Action with Disco Inferno, Juventud, Rey Mysterio, Jr and Tygress as Special Referees but Lietanant Loco counting the 3 count with the referee shirt on after Vampiro and Great Muta interfere=Ratings.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm seeing Spiderman 3 tommorrow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:



> WCW World Tag Team Title Match Kronik vs PerfectEvent vs Mark Jindrak and Sean O'Haire vs Misfits in Action with Disco Inferno, Juventud, Rey Mysterio, Jr and Tygress as Special Referees but Lietanant Loco counting the 3 count with the referee shirt on after Vampiro and Great Muta interfere=Ratings.


Sounds like a Grade A clusterfuck.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> WCW World Tag Team Title Match Kronik vs PerfectEvent vs Mark Jindrak and Sean O'Haire vs Misfits in Action with Disco Inferno, Juventud, Rey Mysterio, Jr and Tygress as Special Referees but Lietanant Loco counting the 3 count with the referee shirt on after Vampiro and Great Muta interfere=Ratings.


LOL

What event? It sounds like a GAB 2000 kind of match.

Handicap asylum match :no:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

like that?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing Derek.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Check out these buyrates in 92/93, then check them out from 1999 til the eventual death:
http://www.steveswrestling.com/info/wcwbuyrates.html
(Assuming these numbers are true.)


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Check out these buyrates in 92/93, then check them out from 1999 til the eventual death:
> http://www.steveswrestling.com/info/wcwbuyrates.html
> (Assuming these numbers are true.)


you missed an entire hip-hop discussion i'm disappointed in you


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> LOL
> 
> What event? It sounds like a GAB 2000 kind of match.
> 
> Handicap asylum match :no:


New Blood Rising 2000.

Later in the night Vampiro and Great Muta face Kronik for the tag team titles and the Harris Brothers interfere in that match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Check out these buyrates in 92/93, then check them out from 1999 til the eventual death:
> http://www.steveswrestling.com/info/wcwbuyrates.html
> (Assuming these numbers are true.)


Starrcade '97 had the highest buyrate since GAB '88. And they still managed to fuck it up.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Bye all. GTG. Peace.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> like that?


All it's missing is a big crummy letter B at the start.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I watched the extras on mania 21. I never seen the full hall of fame of 2005 just seen hulk hogan being inducted.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

no Hogan and Nick Patrick managed to fuck it up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> no Hogan and Nick Patrick managed to fuck it up.


Fair enough.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I watched the extras on mania 21. I never seen the full hall of fame of 2005 just seen hulk hogan being inducted.


Iron Shiek induction speech was my favorite. :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> Iron Shiek induction speech was my favorite. :agree:


It was fucking awesome.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> All it's missing is a big crummy letter B at the start.


don't know how to add text :$


later TNC


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Derek said:


> It was fucking awesome.


Yeah it was. It was funny after he finish how he kept on talking and Mene Gene was like "awww! when is this guy going to be done?" :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Iron shiek has me laughing most of his speech.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sheik's speech was awesome.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Somebody's AOL/AIM Profile:



> My Profile is dedicated to the late Mike Alphonso aka Mike Awesome. he was a great wrestler in the ring and a amazing man outside the ropes. he was my idol. mike fucking awesome for life. RIP big man


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ why is that funny?


CaptChristian said:


> Yeah it was. It was funny after he finish how he kept on talking and Mene Gene was like "awww! when is this guy going to be done?" :lmao


Yeah, he had so much to say and I don't think he really understood how much time he really had.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Downloaded this ZAO demo from 1995 and they sound nothing like they did even 2 years later.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^ why is that funny?
> 
> Yeah, he had so much to say and I don't think he really understood how much time he really had.


Because Mike Awesome was a goon outside the wrestling business.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

M.W. said:


> Somebody's AOL/AIM Profile:
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

M.W. said:


> Because Mike Awesome was a goon outside the wrestling business.


Maybe, but maybe it was his favorite wrestler and he just wanted to pay tribute. I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

M.W. said:


> Because Mike Awesome was a goon outside the wrestling business.


goonies?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Guess I'm the only person that found that funny.



Edit: It's one thing to pay a tribute, which isn't a problem. But being that dillusional is just wrong, Awesome was one of those wrestlers that went searching for trouble on a consistent basis.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> goonies?


Love that film.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for the Awesome Bomb


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Okay lets go over the 2 days of August 13 and 14 2000 for the WCW Tag Team Titles.

Kronik defends against PerfectEvent, Misfits in Action, and Jindrak/O'Haire with 4 referees which none of them counted the fall as it was Lieutanant Loco after Vampiro and Great Muta interfered to try and cost Kronik the belts.

Kronik saves Sting from a 3 on 1 beating from the Demon, Muta, and Vampiro and challenges Muta and Vampiro to a match the same night for the belts.

Muta and Vampiro win the titles after Harris Brothers interfere.

Rey and Juvi beat Muta and Vampiro the next night on Nitro with help from the other Animals and Sting gets involved.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

I also want to say I love Sherri's speech for the HOF 2006. She seem so energeric and so happy to be there. Plus the man Ted Dibase inducted her and showed he still got it! 

Actually they both show they still got it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for the Awesome Bomb


I Mark for Awesome :agree:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> I also want to say I love Sherri's speech for the HOF 2006. She seem so energeric and so happy to be there. Plus the man Ted Dibase inducted her and showed he still got it!
> 
> Actually they both show they still got it.


I'm pretty sure she was wasted. Still, I enjoyed her speech more than anyone elses that year.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yay its time for Shane Douglas to hang Kidman.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:side:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/341380-harry-smith-chris-benoit.html

TOTY!

:$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to get the rumble set there's a website that's selling it for $141.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Getting pissed. The angry kind.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

*GREATNESS!!!*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Getting pissed. The angry kind.


You alright, Monts?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

How cute :$

Ya, just easily infuriated by ignorance.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


>


I've seen that for double posting before.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

RaS said:


> I've seen that for double posting before.


it's quite old actually


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> How cute :$
> 
> Ya, just easily infuriated by ignorance.


I'm ignorant, when drunk at least. That is a very rare occurance these days those. Work seems to want to kill me as slow as it can these days.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Everyone's ignorant when drunk...I sure as hell am :agree: 

Yah, work is pretty fucking grinding right now. I cant wait for tomorrow to be over.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WCW New Blood Rising 2000=Ratings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/20600

:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:agree: :cuss: :sad: :no: :banned:  :frustrate :hb  :cussin: :lmao  :topic:  :sex  :shocked: :banplz:  :gun: :ns  :evil: :flip  :bs: :$ :argh: :avit: :angry: :faint: :yum: :side:   :stupid:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/20600
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :agree: :cuss: :sad: :no: :banned:  :frustrate :hb  :cussin: :lmao  :topic:  :sex  :shocked: :banplz:  :gun: :ns  :evil: :flip  :bs: :$ :argh: :avit: :angry: :faint: :yum: :side:   :stupid:


Football chant.

ARE YOU CALI IN DISGUISE? ARE YOU CALI IN DISGUISE? ARE YOU CALI? ARE YOU CALI? ARE YOU CALI IN DISGUISE?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

True- Today is the last day of school for me.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Everyone's ignorant when drunk...I sure as hell am :agree:
> 
> Yah, work is pretty fucking grinding right now. I cant wait for tomorrow to be over.


I've been called in all this week at 5AM. By 2, i'm fucked. I have done 12 hour days Monday, and then again today. Tommorow though is only a 1:00PM finish. My strategy is to get in, and get out as soon as possible.

No drinking though. Tommorow is my day of rest. Early bed-time and then a weekend full of frolicing and fun, along with some drink...of course.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

My usertitle owns...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

RaS said:


> Football chant.
> 
> ARE YOU CALI IN DISGUISE? ARE YOU CALI IN DISGUISE? ARE YOU CALI? ARE YOU CALI? ARE YOU CALI IN DISGUISE?


Cali would never use my username


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> My usertitle owns...


More likely he'll just feud with Edge when he returns which is quite soon.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I haven't been to school in 3 years


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> True- Today is the last day of school for me.


:hb

Staying another night or moving out today?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lolz. There is a guy behind Sandman on this weeks ECW, with his cane and following him down the steps. He then kneels, trying not to make himself noticable.

My god, Snitsky sucks. If someone has to job to him, why can't Orton?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damn you university students, and your like, 4 month summers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :hb
> 
> Staying another night or moving out today?


I have an exam at 7:30. I'd be out of here already if it wasn't for that.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> Cali would never use my username


:lmao @ that gif!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> More likely he'll just feud with Edge when he returns which is quite soon.


Yes but he will win the title at Wrestlemania 24 for the first time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I have an exam at 7:30. I'd be out of here already if it wasn't for that.


That sucks. So are you bouncing after the exam or just waiting til morning?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That sucks. So are you bouncing after the exam or just waiting til morning?


It's an 8 hour drive home so I'm just spending the night.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Ha ha ha. AMP just said bouncing.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Yes but he will win the title at Wrestlemania 24 for the first time.


You sound like Pyro when he is telling others whats happening with Kennedy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ 8 hour drives


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> You sound like Pyro when he is telling others whats happening with Kennedy.


Thank You.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Thank You.


Why would you take that as a compliment?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Justice League RULES!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4098228-post3.html

Jesus christ.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That's embarrassing


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Sorry but i've been laughing at this for 3 days now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unjPg64dUmk&mode=related&search=

What a fan, what a fan.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> Why would you take that as a compliment?


Because of Frank Sinatra.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4098228-post3.html
> 
> Jesus christ.


Finley = FUTURE! of the wwe.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Sorry but i've been laughing at this for 3 days now
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unjPg64dUmk&mode=related&search=
> 
> What a fan, what a fan.


I laughed


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I laughed


Bobby Lashley is really good!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Apparently, Finlay is better now than Triple H ever was. :no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4098284-post9.html


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL!:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> Dave Meltzer is reporting that Edge vs. Batista for the World Heavyweight Title will take place at next Sunday's WWE Judgment Day PPV.


That could be decent.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4098284-post9.html


His wet pants for Finlay has taken over yet another discussion. Pyro is oblivious to the fact that Finlay is destined to a career of a Mid Carder going no where fast.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That could be decent.


yeah decent...but Edge Vs. benoit Would be Awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why can Pyro gimmick post and nobody cares?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> His wet pants for Finlay has taken over yet another discussion. Pyro is oblivious to the fact that Finlay is destined to a career of a Mid Carder going no where fast.


Benoit/Finlay JD 06 > Triple H's career.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

SaMi. said:


> yeah decent...but Edge Vs. benoit Would be Awesome.


True but if Batista is still motived to actually perform at a high level then it could be better than expected.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> Benoit/Finlay JD 06 > Triple H's career.


+ Bret's.

RKOrton is just following the crowd. Since when was Finlay a "mat wrestler"?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> True but if Batista is still motived to actually perform at a high level then it could be better than expected.


True.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Benoit/Finlay JD 06 > Triple H's career.


I don't care for Triple H so i could care less. I enjoy the battles Finlay has with Benoit but he has done nothing besides to be honest.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSx6ZfeeRsU&mode=related&search=

Step aside Bill and Doug...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

DDMac said:


> + Bret's.
> 
> RKOrton is just following the crowd. Since when was Finlay a "mat wrestler"?


I'm pretty sure he's a brawler.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> I don't care for Triple H so i could care less. I enjoy the battles Finlay has with Benoit but he has done nothing besides to be honest.


Get sarcasm much? :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Finlay is a luchadore.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I might get angry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree 100% with Pyro.

That is all.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Finlay is a good worker but people like Pyro overrate the fuck out of him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Finlay is a luchadore.


:lmao

The WWE should hire Mike Tenay to fill us in on his history during his matches like he did in WCW.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Get sarcasm much? :side:


Not when its past Midnight and i have worked a 12 hour day, no.

Otherwise, yes...

:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> The WWE should hire Mike Tenay to fill us in on his history during his matches like he did in WCW.


During a couple of the COTC's, Tenay just comes in to announce the Lucha match, then leaves:lmao:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> The WWE should hire Mike Tenay to fill us in on his history during his matches like he did in WCW.


Nah, Tenay is having fun working with West.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> During a couple of the COTC's, Tenay just comes in to announce the Lucha match, then leaves:lmao:lmao


He did that all the time. He even had a little segment where he filled people in on the Luchadores.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm-FRiE4qnA


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, Tenay is having fun working with West.


He probably has a weekly dose of Asprin waiting for him when he gets home, i know i would.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> He did that all the time. He even had a little segment where he filled people in on the Luchadores.


WWE doesn't have luchadores so Tenay would be pretty useless.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WWE *doesn't have luchadores* so Tenay would be pretty useless.


what about The Former World Heavyweight Champion Rey MYSTERIO!!!!!!!!!:agree:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WWE doesn't have luchadores so Tenay would be pretty useless.


They have Booyaka Booyaka 619 and Finlay. That's more then enough.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lee Marshall's Road Report > All


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Lee Marshall's Road Report > All


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYg3LXIQ5Mk


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

FAGBOY IS BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYg3LXIQ5Mk


The fact that that game had damage bars made it awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao I think I had that game


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The fact that that game had damage bars made it awesome.


You must have loved this game:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O8jD_tI3-I


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I always enjoyed it because not everything was done from the grapple.

The bone crunching abdominal stretches were also awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> You must have loved this game:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O8jD_tI3-I


Fuck yeah. Owen Hart pulling out a giant King of Hearts card and hitting people = ratings.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Christ I need that game on my PSP.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

LilHitman?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Christ I need that game on my PSP.


If you get it, give me a link.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> If you get it, give me a link.


I may just buy it for like 3 bucks and rip it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.klov.com/game_detail.php?game_id=10389
I should just buy the actual arcade game.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nah


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4098474-post13.html

Man, i just wish he would come out and say Kennedy will beat Edge for the title.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.klov.com/game_detail.php?game_id=10389
> I should just buy the actual arcade game.


I FUCKING WANT IT!

I remember at the end of old WWF videos they would always have cheats for that game.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd so buy an arcade cabinet if I had the money.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4098474-post13.html
> 
> Man, i just wish he would come out and say Kennedy will beat Edge for the title.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wrestlemania 2000 for N64 > that


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4098474-post13.html
> 
> Man, i just wish he would come out and say Kennedy will beat Edge for the title.


Wasn't he happy that Edge won? Now he wants him to drop to Batista?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'd so buy an arcade cabinet if I had the money.


As would I.

I do want to track down a Sega Genesis now and buy that game.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> As would I.
> 
> I do want to track down a Sega Genesis now and buy that game.


It came out for the Playstation as well so if you have a PS2 you can already get it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I have an old WWF game for Sega


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It came out for the Playstation as well so if you have a PS2 you can already get it.


Sweet. Now it's a matter of finding the actual game at a local store.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Having a hard time trying to figure out how much it'd cost to send the Best Of Danielson DVD overseas. Why the hell couldn't my first customers be in fucking America? And why does the US Postal Service's website suck?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

My eyes are blood shot. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

"Bobby Lashley is like the hottest guy on WWE" "John Cena is like hotter than Bobby Lashley"

Why is the ROH World Champ a youtube shooter?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Having a hard time trying to figure out how much it'd cost to send the Best Of Danielson DVD overseas. Why the hell couldn't my first customers be in fucking America? And why does the US Postal Service's website suck?


KIF plans on ordering be ready.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Watching Colbert.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That Dragon comp looks better every time I look at it. I want every match on there besides the Triple Threat from The Era Of Honor Begins


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Watching Dedicated.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Truth - Wondering what Spart is selling as i am interested in shedding some of the dead weight inside my wallet.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Watching TV


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: watching a brand new smallville


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Truth - Wondering what Spart is selling as i am interested in shedding some of the dead weight inside my wallet.


Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels
Bryan Danielson vs. Low Ki
Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London (2/3 Falls)
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (Survival Of The Fittest Finals)
Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe III
Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin 'Thunder' Liger
Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. Jack Evans & Austin Aries
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries III
Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson (Post-match promo included)
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong II
Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marafuji
Bryan Danielson & Jay Lethal vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong
Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles III
Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley (Pre-match promo included)
Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marafuji
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong III
Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness I
Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious II
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide VII
Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Elimination)
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness III
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA I
Team Danielson vs. Team Delirious (Survivor Series Elimination)
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide VII


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Truth: Just finished watching 28 Days Later.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Morishima is the worst youtube shooter ever.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I wish I had the money to buy that DVD.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> That Dragon comp looks better every time I look at it. I want every match on there besides the Triple Threat from The Era Of Honor Begins


Fuck the matches; you should be psyched for the Danielson/Shelley promo before their match. Classic.

"I'll backhand that little girl in the front row just like I did to her mother!"


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I was watching UFC last night. And this guy (Cant remember his name) who was nothing but muscle, 155 lbs, black. He was going up against this newcomer in his debut. And the black guy caught him right on the cheek with a right. I was the most awesome thing of UFC that I have seen so far.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

it would have been either Yves Edwards or Melvin Guillard. Edwards is one of my favorites.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Fuck the matches; you should be psyched for the Danielson/Shelley promo before their match. Classic.
> 
> "I'll backhand that little girl in the front row just like I did to her mother!"


:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* After hearing spoilers, it seems I should have gone to see Smackdown on Tuesday. I could have gotten free tickets but didn't feel like going because of work.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Fuck the matches; you should be psyched for the Danielson/Shelley promo before their match. Classic.
> 
> "I'll backhand that little girl in the front row just like I did to her mother!"


I just want the "head kicked in" promo.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have to say that I enjoy the Bret Hart DVD more than the Ric Flair one. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.klov.com/game_detail.php?game_id=10389
> I should just buy the actual arcade game.


I have that for SNES. I still play it every now and then.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I have re-arrived. 


Hey Dark Church. I got a question for you.

How does your sim league work? You can pick any fighter in MMA, and you have some kind of system/game that simulates it in some way?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* After hearing spoilers, it seems I should have gone to see Smackdown on Tuesday. I could have gotten free tickets but didn't feel like going because of work.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I have that for SNES. I still play it every now and then.


It's probably the greatest wrestling game ever.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Truth - I might get tickets for a SD house show this monday. MVP vs Finlay vs Chris Benoit is one of the matches for the show


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

THat Melvin guy is who it was.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Green Rep plz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's probably the greatest wrestling game ever.


I marked out when I did 21 hit combos with Razor, 20 hit combo with Luger or 16 hit combo with HBK.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

What the hell does flamboyant mean? Why was HBK flamboyant? What the hell is it?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's probably the greatest wrestling game ever.


Disagree.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> What the hell does flamboyant mean? Why was HBK flamboyant? What the hell is it?


www.dictionary.com


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Green Rep plz


*WEP *4* WEP*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Time to see if my MMA Simulator has a virus.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I marked out when I did 21 hit combos with Razor, 20 hit combo with Luger or 16 hit combo with HBK.


They should make the TNA game like that game. I think Midway is making the TNA game so it's possible.

I would mark for Abyss pulling out a gun and killing people.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - For some reason, alot of people think that John Cena said the quote I have from CM Punk in my sig. I guess people forgot Punk was one of the "gangsters" that were part of Cena's entrance.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Rep is good.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

RVDTito4Life posted a new video. Comment with your hate mail as fast as possible because it was just posted. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1smC21x4J0


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Hey Dark Church. I got a question for you.
> 
> How does your sim league work? You can pick any fighter in MMA, and you have some kind of system/game that simulates it in some way?


BUMP.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Rep is good.


What do I receive in this transaction


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

*>*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> RVDTito4Life posted a new video. Comment with your hate mail as fast as possible because it was just posted. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1smC21x4J0


It's only rvd, where's tito?  no ratings


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

sorry I didn't see it before. I have a MMA fight simulator called NHB Fighting Simulator. I put any fighters against eachother and it simulates what happens. Pretty much every fighter is already on the simulator to.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's only rvd, where's tito?  no ratings


Who the fuck do you think is holding the camera? His mom? Dixie Carter?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Who the fuck do you think is holding the camera? His mom? Dixie Carter?


Matthew Lesko.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Who the fuck do you think is holding the camera? His mom? Dixie Carter?


Annalee Jolie


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> sorry I didn't see it before. I have a MMA fight simulator called NHB Fighting Simulator. I put any fighters against eachother and it simulates what happens. Pretty much every fighter is already on the simulator to.


Is there a fighter called Ben Rothwell? (Heaveywieght)


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

*>*


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Just came from a group observation audition. There are 30 people and even though I stand out being the only black and all, Im not sure if I made it, lawls.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Who the fuck do you think is holding the camera? His mom? Dixie Carter?


Why would the other one just hold the camera when that's never happened before? He could have gotten another person to hold the camera for him. Unless they're both on camera, no ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

98% of the IWC think that The Rock will never return to professional wrestling. If you're one of the 2% who are don't care what others think, and know that someday, somehow, The Rock WILL return, add this to your signature.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why would the other one just hold the camera when that's never happened before? He could have gotten another person to hold the camera for him. Unless they're both on camera, no ratings.


They moved. They can't sit/lay/fondle each other on the bed anymore.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> 98% of the IWC think that The Rock will never return to professional wrestling. If you're one of the 2% who are don't care what others think, and know that someday, somehow, The Rock WILL return, add this to your signature.


I'll pass.

They're going to make videos until TNA is the #1 wrestling promotion. Good luck making videos from your grave.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll pass.
> 
> They're going to make videos until TNA is the #1 wrestling promotion. Good luck making videos from your grave.


Hey, if Tupac and Biggie can keep making albums, I'm pretty sure rvdtito can keep making videos.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> They moved. They can't sit/lay/fondle each other on the bed anymore.


Heh, now that I actually watched the video, tito talked. Still lame that they're not both on camera. They should have sat the camera on the couch or on top of the tv or something.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4098776-post9.html


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Hey, if Tupac and Biggie can keep making albums, I'm pretty sure rvdtito can keep making videos.



not guaranteed that they will be good though


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

AMP I am happy to say that my simulator does not have a virus.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Hey, if Tupac and Biggie can keep making albums, I'm pretty sure rvdtito can keep making videos.


Nah.

That video ended out of nowhere. Lame.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> AMP I am happy to say that my simulator does not have a virus.


Knockout?

Sweet, rvdtito is posting another video tonight. The next one better be longer.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

ROH should have an annual tournament.

Survival of the Fittest doesn't count.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I am curious as to if AMP got the Danielson comp because he has Dragon in his sig but have not heard him talk about it all.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

> *OFC Light Heavyweight Title*
> Chuck Liddell VS Tito Ortiz
> Winner: OFC Light Heavyweight Champion Chuck Liddell Via TKO/Series Of Punches at 1:56 of Round 1


TKO should be close enough.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I lawled at his stupidness.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4098783-post10.html


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Is there a fighter called Ben Rothwell? (Heaveywieght)


Bump for Dark C.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I lawled at his stupidness.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4098783-post10.html



that wasn't even funny


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> TKO should be close enough.


Owned, just like the real fight.

And yes P1, I got the Danielson comp.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes there is TNC.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I cant wait for tomorrow night. SD should be pretty awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The MOTY so far is DX/Rated RKO from NYR


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

AMP the guy that has gary Goodridge wants a non title exhibition fight at OFC 3 so do you accept or decline.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The MOTY so far is DX/Rated RKO from NYR


That's the WWE MOTY sure...but not THE MOTY so far...

...which right now happens to be Kingston/Hero from last month...which I put on a final BOEK Comp...which I put in with your Danielson comp...which was sent yesterday.

:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> AMP the guy that has gary Goodridge wants a non title exhibition fight at OFC 3 so do you accept or decline.


I'll take it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> That's the WWE MOTY sure...but not THE MOTY so far...
> 
> ...which right now happens to be Kingston/Hero from last month...which I put on a final BOEK Comp...which I put in with your Danielson comp...which was sent yesterday.
> 
> :hb


:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok it will be the main event for OFC 3.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll take it.


AMP NEVER BACKS DOWN FROM A CHALLENGE!!!1!!!~!


But, Ben Rothwell is coming for Goodridge.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

New video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo8JO7ewBm4


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

How many comps do you have Spartanlax?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Spart, would what i need to do to lay hands on some of your comps? What are you selling and whats the prices?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Listening to Jadakiss


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I just made myself some fuckin Spaghettios.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> How many comps do you have Spartanlax?


Two, but the Danielson one is a 'real' comp I guess, while the Kingston stuff is just a collection of some awesome matches and promos placed in order of how they happened (still great though). I just started making them recently, and my next few are going to be: Best Of Samoa Joe, Best Of Shawn Michaels, and Wildest, Craziest, Bloodiest Brawls (from indys only).

DC, you just gotta PayPal me $8 and I send the comp out the next day or two days from then.

EDIT- Actually, forgot you live overseas, so it'll be more than $8 (probably closer to $15 due to the higher cost of shipping).


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, i have no Cards of any sort so i will probably mail you the money Spart. Get it converted in town to 8 Dollars and then send it over, when i have your address of course. Expect to hear from me in the next few days on whether or not i am going to purchase it.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Two, but the Danielson one is a 'real' comp I guess, while the Kingston stuff is just a collection of some awesome matches and promos placed in order of how they happened (still great though). I just started making them recently, and my next few are going to be: Best Of Samoa Joe, Best Of Shawn Michaels, and Wildest, Craziest, Bloodiest Brawls (from indys only).
> 
> DC, you just gotta PayPal me $8 and I send the comp out the next day or two days from then.


The Eddie Kingston one sounds intriguing... I'll try to get some money (This is KeepItFresh at the moment by the way) and get that Bryan Danielson one, since it looks amazing.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> The Eddie Kingston one sounds intriguing... I'll try to get some money (This is KeepItFresh at the moment by the way) and get that Bryan Danielson one, since it looks amazing.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: :side:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


>


Whats confusing... Jax is my friend and I'm on his computer. This wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Whats confusing... Jax is my friend and I'm on his computer. This wouldn't be the first time.


meh, it just came out of nowhere wasn't really confused i guess would of been a little more appropriate


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm all over that HBK comp if the right matches are put on there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Both of your accounts have no charisma.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm all over that HBK comp if the right matches are put on there.


Michaels/Khali

ftw


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Both of your accounts have no charisma.



Jax has charisma


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Michaels/Khali
> 
> ftw


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I plan on getting drunk out of my mind this weekend.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:yum:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Bill and Doug are the coolest guys online.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm all over that HBK comp if the right matches are put on there.


That one's gonna take a while, since I'll be searching for his absolute best promos/hype videos/matches/etc for a good two months before I have the right stuff for the compilation.

However, Best Of Joe will take a week, since I pretty much own anything he's ever done, including his UPW stuff which will be on the DVD (if I can find my damn "Before They Were Stars" DVD with the UPW stuff on it). Has stuff like Joe vs RVD, and Joe vs Dreamer.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> That one's gonna take a while, since I'll be searching for his absolute best promos/hype videos/matches/etc for a good two months before I have the right stuff for the compilation.
> 
> However, Best Of Joe will take a week, since I pretty much own anything he's ever done, including his UPW stuff which will be on the DVD (if I can find my damn "Before They Were Stars" DVD with the UPW stuff on it). Has stuff like Joe vs RVD, and Joe vs Dreamer.


Joe/AJ from TP is gonna be on that right? It better be.


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

Truth-I'm watching Smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*o*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Jax has charisma


Maybe. But he's _random._


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Maybe. But he's _random._


thats why he's one of my favorite posters


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I will be all over those Joe and HBK comps as well.

Quick question for all y'all. Is it illegal to transfer VHS to DVD and sell them?


----------



## EMMAlution (Jul 25, 2006)

^^^Yeah thats illegal man.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lame ass bullshit.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I cant have a conversation in here for the life if me. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Perfect/Bret hart from SS '91 is so awesome


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Well technically what Spartanlax is doing isn't legal either but who cares?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I cant have a conversation in here for the life if me. :sad:


The current topic is wrestling. not getting drunk on the weekend


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Can anyone here make gifs from dailymotion vids?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

P1 said:


> Lame ass bullshit.


Since when has something being illegal stop people from doing it?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Kill CaLi said:


> The current topic is wrestling. not getting drunk on the weekend


It usually is...


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Can anyone here make gifs from dailymotion vids?



yes but the quality will suck depending on the quality of the vid



Chaos said:


> I cant have a conversation in here for the life if me. :sad:



just say random stuff till there is a topic you can talk about


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> It usually is...


Problem?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Well technically what Spartanlax is doing isn't legal either but who cares?


So if I were to copy VHS to DVD an sell them nobody here would give a shit? but a better question. Would you buy them?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> yes but the quality will suck depending on the quality of the vid


The quality of the vid I don't think is bad at all, really.

I'll PM you the details.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> thats why he's one of my favorite posters


:no:

Diesel, Movement sucks at making gifs.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Actually, MoveMent, forget the PM, just check the non wrestling gif thread in VIP. My request is the last reply. 

Edit: o?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:
> 
> Diesel, Movement sucks


true.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:
> 
> Diesel, Movement sucks at making gifs.



liar


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Problem?


Did you buy another lifetime membership?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:
> 
> Diesel, Movement sucks at making gifs.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Did you buy another lifetime membership?


No.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I would be selling such events as...

WCW Spring Stampede 1997
WWF Survivor Series 1992
Alot of Raw and SD! shows
I have a few TNA events
Plus maybe a couple ECW shows


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

seeing how you requested it there will probably be a better one than mines though :$


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> No.


I could of swore that you had 14k rep last week.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I wouldn't buy them P1 but I can't speak for others.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I could of swore that you had 14k rep last week.


idk


Maybe


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> true.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I could also get my hands on some UFC shows as well. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


>


 how are you doing movement?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> idk
> 
> 
> Maybe


It would seem that you handle yours.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - This makes WWE look kinda stupid for making posters months in advance now. It also reinforces my opinion that posters really don't have a bearing on what will go down at the PPV they advertise.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> how are you doing movement?



I'm straight can't wait for RAW monday though


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Get an avatar, Jamie.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Lashley could be champion again by then though. Not the same for The Undertaker.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Joe/AJ from TP is gonna be on that right? It better be.


Are you kidding me? ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME! AJ STYLES IS A WORTHLESS PIECE OF BLAND TRASH THAT SHOULD BE JOBBED OUT IN CZW!

Of course it'll be on there, one of my favorite matches of all time, and my MOTY for 2005.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol Cena is the only one still with a belt on that poster.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm straight can't wait for RAW monday though


 im playing naval command with ESPN.

going to watch sd tomorrow?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Truth - I just ordered myself a segway.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Movement. Post one of your gifs.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Are you kidding me? ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME! AJ STYLES IS A WORTHLESS PIECE OF BLAND TRASH THAT SHOULD BE JOBBED OUT IN CZW!
> 
> Of course it'll be on there, one of my favorite matches of all time, and my MOTY for 2005.


If Joe/Kobashi didn't happen that year I might agree with you.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

will94 said:


> Truth - This makes WWE look kinda stupid for making posters months in advance now. It also reinforces my opinion that posters really don't have a bearing on what will go down at the PPV they advertise.


Anyone who puts any faith in the PPV posters is a moron. Wasn't Kane on the Judgment Day poster? Yeah, how is that working out?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Time for TUF 5


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Truth - I just ordered myself a segway.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Movement. Post one of your gifs.


I didn't make it yet


Yeah Jeff I'm going to watch SD


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Anyone who puts any faith in the PPV posters is a moron. Wasn't Kane on the Judgment Day poster? Yeah, how is that working out?


What? HE'S NOT GETTING A MAIN EVENT PUSH? :cuss:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Anyone who puts any faith in the PPV posters is a moron. Wasn't Kane on the Judgment Day poster? Yeah, how is that working out?


PPV Posters are only their to look cool and advertise the show. It amazes me how many people on this site think that they mean whoever is on the poster is going to be getting a major push at the show because they are on the poster.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Dedicated is a pretty good show.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Get an avatar, Jamie.


Of what?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, I'm finally back :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel I'll do it later if nobody else does it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I didn't make it yet
> 
> 
> Yeah Jeff I'm going to watch SD


I'm talking about something you made in the past. And then you wonder why they claim some nigs can't read.:no:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Well, I'm finally back :$


I have two pairs of scrubs just like the guy in your sig


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Of what?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Too big


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really need a new computer. This one breaks down every week


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Of what?













Seems about right.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> I really need a new computer. This one breaks down every week


www.Froogle.com


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Niether one of them match my banner. :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I didn't make it yet
> 
> 
> Yeah Jeff I'm going to watch SD


k.

want to join us in yahoo litteral? (not sure if spelled like that)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4099046-post22.html
Wow........i$e's repsonse to Ownage. (Ownage was responding to Pyro)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> www.Froogle.com


Be cooler if the page didn't take 12 minutes to load :$

But yeah, its great to be back


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Holy shit, this Zao album is sick as hell. Finally get to listen to it after trying to find it for a few years.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4099046-post22.html
> Wow........i$e's repsonse to Ownage. (Ownage was responding to Pyro)


:lmao

It's funny, because it's true.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4099046-post22.html
> Wow........i$e's repsonse to Ownage. (Ownage was responding to Pyro)


Taker/Finlay wrestled this year?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think they wrestled on SD once. But I really don't remember it.


Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's funny, because it's true.


Ya. And it's not like Pyro does this on purpose. He just happens to have a presidential like following.:sad:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ya. And it's not like Pyro does this on purpose. He just happens to have a presidential like following.:sad:


Yep.

Truth - Watching The Simpsons.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/entertainment/341443-rock-play-captain-marvel.html#post4099361
Posted a new thread in entertainment


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching Edge vs HBK from RR 05


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


>


Care to spare some points?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/entertainment/341443-rock-play-captain-marvel.html#post4099361
> Posted a new thread in entertainment


Someone posted it in the WWE section.:flip


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/entertainment/341443-rock-play-captain-marvel.html#post4099361
> Posted a new thread in entertainment


Already a thread in the WWE section.


The section in which you mod:hb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least he can close his own thread. That way it saves the embarrassment.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Brye said:


> Watching Edge vs HBK from RR 05


Good match...

you watch the new Scrubs tonight?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Already a thread in the WWE section.
> 
> 
> The section in which you mod:hb


It was on the second page, besides Rock is more an actor than wrestler at this point.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> It was on the second page, besides Rock is more an actor than wrestler at this point.


Sooo....did you move that thread to entertainment and close yours? 

I'm sure I know the answer.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> Good match...
> 
> you watch the new Scrubs tonight?


No, I haven't watched any of the new season so far :$. I'll be getting season 5 on DVD though very soon


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

*O*rly


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Sooo....did you move that thread to entertainment and close yours?
> 
> I'm sure I know the answer.


Really no reason to at this point


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Brye said:


> No, I haven't watched any of the new season so far :$. I'll be getting season 5 on DVD though very soon


It looks like they're gonna play around with JD and Elliot again.

Season 5 comes out in a week or 2 doesn't it?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> It looks like they're gonna play around with JD and Elliot again.
> 
> Season 5 comes out in a week or 2 doesn't it?


Oh, I'll probably watch the full season if they show it on CC.

Yep, it comes out on the 26th I think. I'll probably get it that day


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Really no reason to at this point


Quite a suprising answer. Guess you aren't out for yourself like a greedy nig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Quite a suprising answer. Guess you aren't out for yourself like a greedy *nig.*


Could you stop with the racist language plz.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Could you stop with the racist language plz.


Look who's talking.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - The Offspring updated their site a few days back, and according to the new journal, they demo'd 23 songs for the new album. But, only 13 of them were actually recorded.

Still though, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - The Offspring updated their site a few days back, and according to the new journal, they demo'd 23 songs for the new album. But, only 13 of them were actually recorded.
> 
> Still though, that's pretty cool.


Nice, I really can't wait for the new CD


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe they have a Paris Hilton petition. I can't wait to see her go to jail. Imagine the ugly pics that will surface on the internet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Look who's talking.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I can't believe they have a Paris Hilton petition. I can't wait to see that bitch go to jail. Imagine the ugly ass pics that will surf the internet.


Me too.

I can't believe their are actually people signing it as well. She is trying to get the Governator's help as well.

I hope she doesn't get her way.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


KKKilla Cali.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: 20% of my recent reps have been red.

Truth: Apparently, people don't like being pwnd.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

:lmao

There's a big dispute going on at crazymax, where this guy TheBeyond is a fucking idiot, hypocrit, etc. I chime in my 2 cents, and he starts throwing blame on me for making his reputation look bad and probably helping to cover up a bad deal he made. I can't stop laughing, since I JUST joined that place like two days ago, and someone already hates me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I can't believe they have a Paris Hilton petition. I can't wait to see her go to jail. Imagine the ugly pics that will surface on the internet.


Her regular photos?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Me too.
> 
> I can't believe their are actually people signing it as well. She is trying to get the Governator's help as well.
> 
> I hope she doesn't get her way.


same here. i hope she goes to jail, and they throw away the key.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'll cancel all of the red rep out in a sec, Monty. 



Brye said:


> Nice, I really can't wait for the new CD


Same. I've been craving new material from them since Splinter came out in '03.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> KKKilla Cali.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The fact that everybody hates Paris, makes me like her


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'll cancel all of the red rep out in a sec, Monty.
> 
> 
> 
> Same. I've been craving new material from them since Splinter came out in '03.


Yeah, I've been listening to the greatest hits CD alot latley.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Her regular photos?


I guess. But the jail outfit will make the pics stand out. Well, assuming she wears one.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Slam just left me one the better sayings I've heard in a while 

Damn, Diesel you seriously have entirely too much rep power. Remind me never to pwn you

:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching a movie that stars Steven Seagal and DMX



:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> Damn, Diesel you seriously have entirely too much rep power. Remind me never to pwn you


Never pwn me, plz.

There. Reminded. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao :lmao at AMPs BTB youtube video


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Never pwn me, plz.
> 
> There. Reminded. :side:












Just had some pasta. I hate getting in shape.

<<Lights cigar.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I love how a poster is finally released that proves PPV posters mean nothing, and people call it an "old poster" and say that it's not the real one and will be redone before the PPV........


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> Truth - I love how a poster is finally released that proves PPV posters mean nothing, and people call it an "old poster" and say that it's not the real one and will be redone before the PPV........


Like the Vengeance poster.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm done with school for the year (err 3 months).


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm done with school for the year (err 3 months).


:hb 



MSN plz


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm done with school for the year (err 3 months).


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I'm done with school for the year (err 3 months).


A month left to go for me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm done with school for the year (err 3 months).


:hb

go check out the new rvdtito videos.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :hb
> 
> go check out the new rvdtito videos.


Video*s*?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Video*s*?


Vide*os*?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Vide*os*?


Your sig is rather uncreative for a BTB genius.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Video*s*?


Yeah, they got 2 up. The first one sucks though (it's just rvd). 2nd one is better.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Your sig is rather uncreative for a BTB genius.


"Spartanlax, he got like 14 different threads"


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> Like the Vengeance poster.


What other poster would I be talking about? 

If they were going to change it, they would've done so in the last 2 weeks when they knew 'Taker was hurt and Lashley lost the belt. If anything, they'll add Edge to it, but that poster will be the real poster for the event.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> "Spartanlax, he got like 14 different threads"


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> What other poster would I be talking about?
> 
> If they were going to change it, they would've done so in the last 2 weeks when they knew 'Taker was hurt and Lashley lost the belt. If anything, they'll add Edge to it, but that poster will be the real poster for the event.


Yeah, the posters are never completely accurate to begin with. I don't see why people make such a big deal of it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

There's some really fucking lousy banner attempts lately, i feel obligated to make sure everyone has a good banner.

Off to work i go...:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I watched Flair/Steamboat from Wrestle War today. :hb


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Your sig is rather uncreative for a BTB genius.


I know. This is the first time I've ever not been able to think of what to put in my sig/avatar.

And it's like 26 threads AMP. Get your facts straight!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I gave up on banners.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I know. This is the first time I've ever not been able to think of what to put in my sig/avatar.
> 
> And it's like 26 threads AMP. Get your facts straight!


Use this:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> I gave up on banners.


Don't blame you, main reason why i started making my own was because nobody attempted my requests.

Congrats on the impending marriage btw.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Don't blame you, main reason why i started making my own was because nobody attempted my requests.
> 
> Congrats on the impending marriage btw.


Well I really wanted to request a Honky Tonk Man banner, but there really isen't a point if nobody is going to make it.

Thanks, btw.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Expect a rant by me tomorrow. Gonna pull a Super Delfin- not as well executed due to material missing, but, it'll get the point across.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Expect a rant by me tomorrow. Gonna pull a Super Delfin- not as well executed due to material missing, but, it'll get the point across.


YOU MAKE IT NOW!

Or clue us in.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Expect a rant by me tomorrow. Gonna pull a Super Delfin- not as well executed due to material missing, but, it'll get the point across.


This pleases me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Expect a rant by me tomorrow. Gonna pull a Super Delfin- not as well executed due to material missing, but, it'll get the point across.


On who?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> Well I really wanted to request a Honky Tonk Man banner, but there really isen't a point if nobody is going to make it.
> 
> Thanks, btw.


You will get attempts. :agree:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

It's on a moron who holds a grudge, and a bi-polar (or other social disorder patient) who holds a grudge.

Keep It Fresh could tell you what recently inspired the idea of the rant, I'm sure. But that's not even scratching the surface.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Chris might have alot of threads. But the fact is, people who have alot of threads are just so creative, they have too many things running through thier heads due to thier many awesome ideas. Believe me, i'm the same.

Hell, 26 Chris threads > SRW.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
Or a lack of discipline. :side:


Spartanlax said:


> It's on a moron who holds a grudge, and a bi-polar (or other social disorder patient) who holds a grudge.
> 
> Keep It Fresh could tell you what recently inspired the idea of the rant, I'm sure. But that's not even scratching the surface.


X/L/AJ and ECW-RVD? :side:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> Or a lack of discipline. :side:
> 
> X/L/AJ and ECW-RVD? :side:


Gee, how'd ya guess? 

I'm off guys, later.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I have about 5 or 6 BTBs.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Gee, how'd ya guess?
> 
> I'm off guys, later.


Lucky guess...and a decent memory. 

Later.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rant on Grendrill's sig


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I was gonna guest WholeDamShow.

I'm cool with TripleX/Lita/AJ. I know him and ECW-RVD from another forum.:sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Rant on Headliner.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am anticipating this rant.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Chris might have alot of threads. But the fact is, people who have alot of threads are just so creative, they have too many things running through thier heads due to thier many awesome ideas. Believe me, i'm the same.
> 
> *Hell, 26 Chris threads > SRW*.


:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I have about 5 or 6 BTBs.


I remember reviewing one. Those were the days when you were a spammer. My, how times have well...err...changed...

:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rant on will94


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> Rant on Headliner.


Won't draw.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Goodie-Two-Shoes deserved to be ranted on, anyways.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao


I have to admit, the video was good.

Still, your TNA thread > Sparts 2600 threads. :agree: 

Sorry Chris.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Did you get that TNA thread dumped, AMP?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll rant on people with a false sense of entitlement


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> I remember reviewing one. Those were the days when you were a spammer. My, how times have well...err...changed...
> 
> :$


I have no recollection of these days.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> Rant on will94


What would you rant on me about?

Being an educated NASCAR fan, not having the Flair DVD, or something else?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I have no problem with Corey (X/L/AJ), either.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> I have to admit, the video was good.
> 
> Still, your TNA thread > Sparts 2600 threads. :agree:
> 
> Sorry Chris.


SRW will be good as well, just wait until I actually post a show before judging it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Headliner; that's the thing; I was cool with X/L/AJ. Then he hated me for no reason. Then he liked me again for no reason and we were cool. Now he hates me again for pretty much no reason (more on that in the rant). So...yeah. Whatever.

NOW I'm off; had to finish converting a file.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^:lmao!!!! wow.


WCW said:


> Rant on Headliner.


I would actually like that. Just to see if the people who hates me come out of the closet. Of if they keep their mouths shut and bitch on MSN or in a forum that I can't see.


DDMac said:


> Won't draw.




According to the people in the "WE user collide thread", Headliner > DDMac.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

will94 said:


> What would you rant on me about?
> 
> Being an educated NASCAR fan, *not having the Flair DVD*, or something else?


Banned.


Headliner said:


> I would actually like that. Just to see if the people who hates me come out of the closet. Of if they keep their mouths shut and bitch on MSN or in a forum that I can't see.


Keep talking and see what happens. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

will94 said:


> What would you rant on me about?
> 
> Being an educated NASCAR fan, *not having the Flair DVD​*, or something else?


:banplz:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

X/L/AJ likes garbage indy wrestling so he can't be very cool.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> SRW will be good as well, just wait until I actually post a show before judging it.


Pfft, dont even talk about the word "Judge". Honestly, i have had enough of that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Did you get that TNA thread dumped, AMP?


I know it was closed but I don't think it was ever dumped.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Can I read some of your BTBs DC?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

will94 said:


> What would you rant on me about?
> 
> Being an educated NASCAR fan, not having the Flair DVD, or something else?


seems like valid points


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Pfft, dont even talk about the word "Judge". Honestly, i have had enough of that.


Ok fine. Don't assume until I have posted the first show.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Can I read some of your BTBs DC?


You do not need my permission, although the majority of 'em suck.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I know it was closed but I don't think it was ever dumped.


I can't see it. :sad:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> You do not need my permission, although the majority of 'em suck.


How long ago was your latest one?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> You do not need my permission, although the majority of 'em suck.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm singing in Korean


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Banned.
> Keep talking and see what happens. :lmao


lol I know. Really n!ggerish right? I really don't care anyone. It's just that shit like that is my top pet pieve. 

Have a avatar/sig combo different from Mickie..........HHH or Austin for once plz:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> I can't see it. :sad:


Closed threads don't show up in the archives for some reason (if that's what you're using).


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> lol I know. Really n!ggerish right? I really don't care anyone. It's just that shit like that is my top pet pieve.


 Nice knowing you. :sad: 


> _Have a avatar/sig combo different from Mickie..........HHH or Austin for once plz:$_


I had Flair a while back. :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> lol I know. Really n!ggerish right? I really don't care anyone. It's just that shit like that is my top pet pieve.
> 
> Have a avatar/sig combo different from Mickie..........HHH or Austin for once plz:$



you still haven't posted in the hip-hop thread:cuss:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


>


Gifs, please.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Gifs, please.


Whatchu want?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Whatchu want?


You can make 'em out of youtube and dailymotion vids right?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Nice knowing you. :sad:
> I had Flair a while back. :$












Oh ya, I guess Flair don't count. Mickie does look nice in your avatar/sig.


MoveMent™ said:


> you still haven't posted in the hip-hop thread:cuss:


?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> How long ago was your latest one?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/booker/330722-wwe-redefining-future.html

Ended because of my broken freakin' Ankle.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Headliner; that's the thing; I was cool with X/L/AJ. Then he hated me for no reason. Then he liked me again for no reason and we were cool. Now he hates me again for pretty much no reason (more on that in the rant). So...yeah. Whatever.
> 
> NOW I'm off; had to finish converting a file.


He's a cool guy, you just need to give him a chance, although it seems like he's not willing to give you one.

After I talked to him about two months ago, your name came up in the conversation. I don't even remember how but a lot of people just find you very opinionated. Some handle it well, some don't. I'm not speaking about you, but the one thing I hate about posting in the Other Wrestling Forum is that a large majority of the posters act like they're always correct.

I'm not going to put words in Corey's mouth but if I do recall right, that's all I can really remember him even mentioning you to me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> You can make 'em out of youtube and dailymotion vids right?


Yeah, I made that Griffin vid from YouTube.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, I made that Griffin vid from YouTube.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/premi...o-non-wrestling-limit-5-gifs-per-post-69.html

Request is there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit. It's 187. Run.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

spartanlax suks dik


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh shit. It's 187. Run.


:sad: 

Hey, HBK was 15 years ago, break out of that fad. You're a bit out of date.

Yes, I know I'm an HBK fan too, but I couldn't come up with anything better.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh ya, I guess Flair don't count. Mickie does look nice in your avatar/sig.
> 
> ?


that was the point in me red repping you


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/premi...o-non-wrestling-limit-5-gifs-per-post-69.html
> 
> Request is there.


I'll get it done sometime tonight.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I forgot you requested that Diesel :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

M.W. said:


> :sad:
> 
> Hey, HBK was 15 years ago, break out of that fad. You're a bit out of date.
> 
> Yes, I know I'm an HBK fan too, but I couldn't come up with anything better.


Took me a while to get it:sad: Come here more often Notorious 187.


Clueless said:


> that was the point in me red repping you


Ya, that did change my opinion.

I have no reason to post in that thread.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Took me a while to get it:sad: Come here more often *Notorious 187*.
> 
> Ya, that did change my opinion.
> 
> I have no reason to post in that thread.


Who that be?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

M.W. said:


> Who that be?


Alter ego.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Took me a while to get it:sad: Come here more often Notorious 187.
> 
> Ya, that did change my opinion.
> 
> I have no reason to post in that thread.


of course it did rep is everything


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: the less i see RS (red Sliver) post the better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The 'debate' in the "create some 'Best of' DVDs" thread is laughable.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Alter ego.


K.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> The 'debate' in the "create some 'Best of' DVDs" thread is laughable.


Your mom is laughable.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm awesome tonight


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel, for some reason it won't let me rip that video. It says the requested URL wasn't found on the server


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Your mom is laughable.


DOROTHY MANTOOTH IS A SAINT!!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> DOROTHY MANTOOTH IS A SAINT!!


Dude I swear for some reason I thought about that line when I was walking up my stairs earlier.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeeeeeeeefffffffffffff


MoveMent™ said:


> of course it did rep is everything


I doubt. Besides, I don't want to add 5 points to Dropkick Murphy's point total.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Dude I swear for some reason I thought about that line when I was walking up my stairs earlier.


U must B Psychic.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Diesel, for some reason it won't let me rip that video. It says the requested URL wasn't found on the server


My heart has been broken.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Jeeeeeeeefffffffffffff*
> 
> I doubt. Besides, I don't want to add 5 points to Dropkick Murphy's point total.


yeah?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> U must B Psychic.


Sort of


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Jeeeeeeeefffffffffffff
> 
> I doubt. Besides, I don't want to add 5 points to Dropkick Murphy's point total.



that's understandable


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Awful gimmicks suck.

Good night, all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Sort of


:lmao

I remember that movie.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> My heart has been broken.


I'll try to find you something on YouTube.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yeah?


I don't know.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> :lmao
> 
> I remember that movie.


Thinking about it I'm definately going to rent it and dub it next time I get movies.

*Truth:* I'll get Kickboxer 4 too


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeff, how was being a security guard today?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^ got fired remember? 




Headliner said:


> I don't know.


i don't know anything. :agree:

truth: Pistons won SHIT!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Thinking about it I'm definately going to rent it and dub it next time I get movies.
> 
> *Truth:* I'll get Kickboxer 4 too


I was disappointed with the small role Chuck actually had in that movie. I wanted more Chuck, Dammit!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ^^^^^ got fired remember?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? How don't you know anything? You can't be as clueless as Movement.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ^^^^^ got fired remember?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Yeah. My bad.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> My heart has been broken.



I tried but my GIF editing software's trial period expired so I can't shrink it










find someone else to shrink it if you can:sad:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
I'll give it a shot

I'm still lost as to how someone 16 can be a security guard.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> I was disappointed with the small role Chuck actually had in that movie. I wanted more Chuck, Dammit!


http://youtube.com/watch?v=IaoXjtopBEM

I swear youtube has everything


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Huh? How don't you know anything? You can't be as clueless as Movement.


true. 

truth: Some SOB jacked my basketball


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Huh? How don't you know anything? You can't be as clueless as Movement.


huh


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh, nothing Movement.


DDMac said:


> ^^^
> I'll give it a shot
> 
> I'm still lost as to how someone 16 can be a security guard.


Tall & Strong:sad:

Or has a attitude like Deebo/Tyson.


jeffdivalover said:


> true.
> 
> truth: Some SOB jacked my basketball


You got beat up for it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel, you want anything from this video?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GUkUcZtmG8g


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I tried but my GIF editing software's trial period expired so I can't shrink it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be a dick or anything, but I clearly asked for a gif of Mirko Cro Cop, and not that fellow, which from the gif states to be, Eddie Sanchez.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm using that will.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Emperor DC, if you're still here, why did you completely rip the Boris Alexiev hype video word for word from a youtube one and then take credit for it being really well written in the link you gave to your last BTB?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=IaoXjtopBEM
> 
> I swear youtube has everything


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That's just awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Emperor DC, if you're still here, why did you completely rip the Boris Alexiev hype video word for word from a youtube one and then take credit for it being really well written in the link you gave to your last BTB?


ROFL :lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Emperor DC, if you're still here, why did you completely rip the Boris Alexiev hype video word for word from a youtube one and then take credit for it being really well written in the link you gave to your last BTB?


Owned! :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Not to be a dick or anything, but I clearly asked for a gif of Mirko Cro Cop, and not that fellow, which from the gif states to be, Eddie Sanchez.


my bad i'll try again


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Emperor DC, if you're still here, why did you completely rip the Boris Alexiev hype video word for word from a youtube one and then take credit for it being really well written in the link you gave to your last BTB?


OWENED!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCW said:


> I'm using that will.


Feel free. I'm making a few more from that set of segments during Unforgiven 2005.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

will94 said:


> Feel free. I'm making a few more from that set of segments during Unforgiven 2005.


That whole celebration was awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Yo Diesel, I thought of a good GIF for you. Better than the one you requested anyway.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yo Diesel, I thought of a good GIF for you. Better than the one you requested anyway.



no point in me retrying then, saves me the trouble


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*DON'T READ:* If you do not copy and paste this onto 10 threads you will die in 4 hours


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh, nothing Movement.
> 
> Tall & Strong:sad:
> 
> ...


hell no. i put it down for like 5 mins and i come back its gone. i looked around, and couldn't find it. 

truth: damn i can't hear what they say on hardcore sports radio.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *DON'T READ:* If you do not copy and paste this onto 10 threads you will die in 4 hours


I hate that shit so much.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/251831-above-you-thread-4319.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/251831-above-you-thread-4320.html

Guys, please try reading both of those pages without laughing. Tell me if you succeed.

"I red repped him!"
"Cool!"
"You should red rep him too!"

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. People love to copy. WholeDamShow denied that he plagiarized in my poetry thread from last week.:no:


Jeffdivalover said:


> hell no. i put it down for like 5 mins and i come back its gone. i looked around, and couldn't find it.
> 
> truth: damn i can't hear what they say on hardcore sports radio.


Guess you learned the hard way not to put your stuff down in hopes it will still be there. Buy another one.:sad:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

How can i be owned when i know what i was doing. I watched that video months earlier, when GA posted it and then re watched it and copied it, just to hype him up for his return. It's not like i bragged i wrote it, i just used it for hype.

Nearly everyone has seen it, including Spart who reviewed the show and watched the video. No biggie.  

Thinking about it, maybe i should of made it clear it was a video from youtube, :lol


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/251831-above-you-thread-4319.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/251831-above-you-thread-4320.html
> 
> Guys, please try reading both of those pages without laughing. Tell me if you succeed.
> ...


Don't mess with the Clique.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Diesel, you want anything from this video?
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=GUkUcZtmG8g


Yeah. :55 or so of the video, where it shows his name on the flag, with the black background. That'd look pretty cool, I imagine.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/251831-above-you-thread-4319.html
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/251831-above-you-thread-4320.html
> 
> Guys, please try reading both of those pages without laughing. Tell me if you succeed.
> ...


I tried, but I had to laugh.:lmao

"Should know" you just got assaulted by the Kliq.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2u3tJDEeBA

Heres the video. Badass.

Alexiev > Marella


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Damn. People love to copy. WholeDamShow denied that he plagiarized in my poetry thread from last week.:no:
> 
> Guess you learned the hard way not to put your stuff down in hopes it will still be there. Buy another one.:sad:


i will buy one this weekend.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yo Diesel, I thought of a good GIF for you. Better than the one you requested anyway.


Cool. How about you make me both? 

Truth - Red repping Inev = no ratings.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

wtf is the kliq / clique?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Yeah. :55 or so of the video, where it shows his name on the flag, with the black background. That'd look pretty cool, I imagine.


I got something better than that.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Monts, why are you not tucked up in bed?

Also, why are thier better rants in the Premium area, than rants. 'Tis a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> wtf is the kliq / clique?


Everyone that has that "Proud member of WF Kliq" shit in their sig. Its just a group of guys I guess. 

I just noticed that ADR is in it too:$. I guess that gives them some star power.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> How can i be owned when i know what i was doing. I watched that video months earlier, when GA posted it and then re watched it and copied it, just to hype him up for his return. It's not like i bragged i wrote it, i just used it for hype.
> 
> Nearly everyone has seen it, including Spart who reviewed the show and watched the video. No biggie.
> 
> Thinking about it, maybe i should of made it clear it was a video from youtube, :lol


That's cool, the only reason I mentioned it was because you had around 4 compliments on what a great promo it was from people who clearly had no idea it was from the hype video.

Truth: I wasn't bothered either way 

Edit: I have no fucking clue why I'm still awake. I have to get up for work in 2 hours anyway


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Cool. How about you make me both?
> 
> Truth - Red repping Inev = no ratings.


How about I make you what I was gonna make you and you be satisfied? Yeah, that sounds better.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> That's cool, the only reason I mentioned it was because you had around 4 compliments on what a great promo it was from people who clearly had no idea it was from the hype video.
> 
> Truth: I wasn't bothered either way


Chris should of known. I bet he was on Pot that night. :agree: 

*Truth-* Its 5:30 and i am going to work in an hour and i have been up for more than 48 hours straight.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How about I make you what I was gonna make you and you be satisfied? Yeah, that sounds better.


Doing what I was hoping for would've been cool, but whatev.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

This Kliq sounds even gayer than those Mexican Gangbangers...

Got to go to bed. Goodbye.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^:shocked:

Damn. Diesel got abused. And I thought Diesel lived up to his intimidating name.:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

> People who have had more than five oral-sex partners in their lifetime are 250% more likely to have throat cancer than those who do not have oral sex, a new study suggests.


oshit

Seems i'm fucked!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

bye inev


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ^^:shocked:
> 
> Damn. Diesel got abused. And I thought Diesel lived up to his intimidating name.:$


Haha, I'm probably one of the nicer members on this forum. I doubt I'm intimidating in any way. :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Inev21 are you drunk?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Doing what I was hoping for would've been cool, but whatev.


I can't help it that the video won't download.

Plus what I'm doing is cooler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why do you think he's drunk?


Diesel said:


> Haha, I'm probably one of the nicer members on this forum. I doubt I'm intimidating in any way. :$


I know. You little bitch!

I know Asians have your age that are tougher and more gangsta than you!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Haha, I'm probably one of the nicer members on this forum. I doubt I'm intimidating in any way. :$



but you are a swagger jacker:agree: 

j/p, maybe


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I can't help it that the video won't download.
> 
> Plus what I'm doing is cooler.


Nah, not that. After that I requested a gif of that hype video of Mirko you posted. But, whatever, you seem to be pretty high on this current gif.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel scares the shit out of me.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I know. You little bitch!
> 
> I know Asians *have* your age that are tougher and more gangsta than you!



and you call me stupid


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
:lmao


Katt Williams said:


> Michael Jackson walking around smelling like little boys booty holes.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just had a beverage


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Why do you think he's drunk?*
> I know. You little bitch!
> 
> I know Asians have your age that are tougher and more gangsta than you!


idk, im just asking.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^:shocked:
> 
> Damn. Diesel got abused. And I thought Diesel lived up to his intimidating name.:$


I didn't abuse Diesel, he knows I love him (no ****).


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Diesel scares the shit out of me.


I don't know what's scarier, Diesel or being locked in a room with Mordecai.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Why do you think he's drunk?
> 
> I know. You little bitch!
> 
> I know Asians have your age that are tougher and more gangsta than you!


:lmao



WCW said:


> Diesel scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't know what's scarier, Diesel or being locked in a room with Mordecai.


Or BTR jokes that I don't get.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^Check out me and Mac's usertitle.

"Ooops I fucked up":$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Or BTR jokes that I don't get.


Nah, that's not scary at all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeff I'm proud of you.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ones for the trouble two's for the show


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mac Daddy


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Here you go Diesel:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Mac Daddy


:lmao

Max Tax!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Here you go Diesel:


You are jesus.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Mac Daddy


70s = Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Max Payne


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Max Fax


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Monty can carry anyone to _at least_ a *** debate.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: That 250% thing troubles me slightly. 

Truth: Mac is no longer allowed say *cough* (insert word here) *cough*

He must say *Max Hacks* (insert) *Max Hacks*

Truth: Getting angry again.



> Monty can carry anyone to at least a *** debate.


:$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Monty can carry anyone to _at least_ a *** debate.


Nature Boy Ric Flair of debating?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: That 250% thing troubles me slightly.
> 
> *Truth: Mac is no longer allowed say *cough* (insert word here) *cough*
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Good game.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: That 250% thing troubles me slightly.
> 
> Truth: Mac is no longer allowed say *cough* (insert word here) *cough*
> 
> ...


:lmao 

Don't be angry


WCW said:


> Nature Boy Ric Flair of debating?


Yup. Sounds good to me.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm more devastating when I'm angry :agree: 

Truth: This leads me on to "U"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> I'm more devastating when I'm angry :agree:
> 
> Truth: This leads me on to "U"


What did I do?:$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What did I do?:$


I was ages ago. U as in usertitle U.

Silly U.

:$


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://obstinate.org/files/bk_911_tape.mp3

...and to think this is real.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> http://obstinate.org/files/bk_911_tape.mp3
> 
> ...and to think this is real.



plan on taking it?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - Corey HIll was disappointing tonight.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> http://obstinate.org/files/bk_911_tape.mp3
> 
> ...and to think this is real.


That's funny coz I listened to it not 5 hours ago for the first time :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ooooohhhh


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Changed my usertitle back to my favorite one I have had.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nikki said:


> TRuth - Corey HIll was disappointing tonight.





Inev21 said:


> This Kliq sounds even gayer than those Mexican Gangbangers...
> 
> Got to go to bed. Goodbye.


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Changed my usertitle back to my favorite one I have had.


Family Guy confirms this message


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yay! Time for some American Gladiators.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That was Corey Hill's first MMA bout though so he did good considering that fact.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :hb


 :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Yay! Time for some American Gladiators.


 Nitro!!!!


Max said:


> :no:


Oh.:$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1LcJ6N9vwo

laterz.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Again I say, WOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> That's funny coz I listened to it not 5 hours ago for the first time :lmao


Yah. I heard it maybe 6 months back and then saw it earlier and thought, :hb 

*Truth- *Still no sleep. No point now. I leave for the office in 20 minutes. 7AM start, and only a 5 hour shift. :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Nice gifs Will. Later Mac.

Derek I heard they might have a American Gladiators marathon....Saturday I believe. I could be wrong.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Inuyasha is confusing


see ya Mac


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

:agree:


:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1LcJ6N9vwo
> 
> laterz.


I never get tired of seeing that video.

Later Max.

edit- yep, AG marathon Sunday.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh its Sunday at 1pm.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh its Sunday at 1pm.


today's thursday 

EDIT: nevermind


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NOT RICKY MARTEL, NOT THE ROAD WARRIORS, NOT THE FREE BIRDS, NOT THE ROAD WARRIORS!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> NOT RICKY MARTEL, NOT THE ROAD WARRIORS, NOT THE FREE BIRDS, NOT THE ROAD WARRIORS!


The Edmonton Arena's gonna be on fire, know what I'm saying?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXSUXQBVUqU&NR=1

The Andersons were so awesome.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3350130-post86.html

That was just unfair.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3350130-post86.html
> 
> That was just unfair.



:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3350130-post86.html
> 
> That was just unfair.


POD killed the thread.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Damn Monty. Well at least Deaner's gone so its not that bad right. Still got the others to worry about.:sad:


WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXSUXQBVUqU&NR=1
> 
> The Andersons were so awesome.


Yes they were. I mark for Anderson/Horsemen beatdowns.

Talk about an ass whoopin'.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Deaner lost ratings after the Chelsea saga. I was one of the (un)lucky ones to be there on that...interesting night.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Inev21 slammed MGU.

Who is Inev21?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

While not being there on the night, there are a couple of people with the incriminating photo in question saved. 

Nice dvd rack


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Inev21 slammed MGU.
> 
> Who is Inev21?


Your worst nightmare.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- I want to go back to sleep! NOW!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Inev21 slammed MGU.
> 
> Who is Inev21?



You don't want to know


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

No, seriously.

Who is Inev21? He sounds like a nub.

I don't know who that is.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

NCIH said:


> No, seriously.
> 
> Who is Inev21? He sounds like a nub.
> 
> I don't know who that is.


He's been here for awhile but he doesn't draw very good ratings.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's an 04'er. We need something to happen this summer.

The American Gladiators were gettting destroyed LMAO


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NCIH said:


> No, seriously.
> 
> Who is Inev21? He sounds like a nub.
> 
> I don't know who that is.



he's cool he was up here a minute ago, he has anti-WF as his usertitle


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> No, seriously.
> 
> Who is Inev21? He sounds like a nub.
> 
> I don't know who that is.


He is one of these guys that thinks being against WF is cool. I tried to tell him that it went out a few hours after the big change but he would not have any of it. 

Heh.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I need to get dressed


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Gonna go try get an hour of rest before work. 

Later people.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

WHOA YOU HAVEN'T HAD SLEEP?

OMG DAVE IS GONNA DIE


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

No sleep = no ratings


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

later monty


I'm in the top ten for the people who post the most in here


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Monty leaving = ratings drop


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Men can sometimes be so stupid. We all know Sleep is the best thing in the world. Chocolate is a close second.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Men can sometimes be so stupid. We all know Sleep is the best thing in the world. Chocolate is a close second.


I'v been up all night.

Anyway, i need to go to work. It's been fun. Buh bye.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Monty leaving = ratings drop


I made a diagram to demonstrate this.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Grooovy.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> I'v been up all night.
> 
> Anyway, i need to go to work. It's been fun. Buh bye.


OMG. Stupid! 

I have to get dressed still


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Snazzles!


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Bom Chicka Wah Wah


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: When you are named after a president googling your name is no fun.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

T = Y > G

Solve for T(ruth)


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZr0OnfFfMY


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Sleep is the enemy.

Truth #2 - Last time I used that quote, it was like 4AM and it was in a weird conversation with a friend of mine along with the producer of Brekaing Benjamin's last album lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Someone has a new obsession. :agree:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Who's that?


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

I doesn't a' know.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

................................................
...............................................
..................................................
.................................................
................................................


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


>


Did you see the Gladiators basically get abused? With the exception of a few events.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Did you see the Gladiators basically get abused? With the exception of a few events.


Yeah. There were some hard shots during the joust.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Yeah. There were some hard shots during the joust.


The Lady's elminator match up was fixed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> The Lady's elminator match up was fixed.


Probably.

:lmao that guy lost because he missed a cone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Probably.
> 
> :lmao that guy lost because he missed a cone.


LMAO I saw that. I was rooting for him to win.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Futurama now.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching Futurama now.


same


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I didn't get to bed. Dude had to go and respond, and I cant be letting anyone away with inaccurate posts.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm at work, and i already want to go home. 

"Only 5 hours to go, only 5 hours to go. Keep calm and serene."


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I didn't get to bed. Dude had to go and respond, and I cant be letting anyone away with inaccurate posts.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I didn't get to bed. Dude had to go and respond, and I cant be letting anyone away with inaccurate posts.


Ratings up.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I have school in 5 hours, I would go to sleep but i am listening to music


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Seriously, the scream just before Lizzy Borden...dies, is pretty weird. As is the absolute awful finish to the match.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Monty, with all due respect, I'm just curious as to what makes you so passionate about the whole gun control thing? Is it something personal, or is it just one of those things? I'm not tryin' to be a prick or anything, I'm just curious and a bit perplexed is all.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

SamoaJoe420 said:


> Monty, with all due respect, I'm just curious as to what makes you so passionate about the whole gun control thing? Is it something personal, or is it just one of those things?


I'm very passionate about ignorance. For the referance,



> Dude had to go and respond, and I cant be letting anyone away with inaccurate posts.


was referring to backsmack.

I'm more than happy to admit there are two sides to everything...but in terms of that particular thread, the responces i replied to were not convincing, nor were they the right way to approach the subject. And I do take that personally, for the simple reason that it scares me that someone might actually believe what they come across as implying.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I just thought of something cool but I won't do it yet as I am going to sleep soon


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Truth- I've never understood hunting. My brother is a huge hunter and I've been with him a few times but Christ is it boring.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Fair enough, and for the record, it's an issue that I obviously get very passionate about (unfortunately on the opposite side of the issue), so it's only natural that me and you were gonna butt heads. :agree: Don't take it personally or anything, I've just been bored all night and theres not much else going on on these forums. Agree to disagree?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Truth- I've never understood hunting. My brother is a huge hunter and I've been with him a few times but Christ is it boring.


I haven't been hunting in like 10 years. It was boring for me then, but I can see how my dad and uncles liked it, sitting out in boat with some guns and drinking lots of beer.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I shoot, but I don't hunt. It's all about discipline to be able to hit a target 2000 yards away 5 times in a row.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd much rather go to a shooting range. Those can be pretty cool, but loud. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I shoot up clubs


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

going to bed now bye all


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Sure thing SJ420


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Off to work. Laterz.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Everyone download that awful day by Rodney Carrington.

Yeah.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

Later Monty, maybe you and I can debate something a little less controversial next time.

Truth: About to watch Royal Rumble '03


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: About to play some Battlefield 2.

Later guys.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good morning one and all.. All and one.. one for all... all for one.*


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-This world so fucked up. I fuckin hate this world. I really really do.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^^The world isn't fucked up, the people are.

Truth: Listening to 'The Angle' by Core.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I ranted on RedSilver.

:$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Dead thread is very much dead.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

:gun:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Evolution said:


> Truth: I ranted on RedSilver.
> 
> :$


good


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, I'm going to go make myself dinner now. Later everyone.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Catcha Evo, hello Lady Croft & Tom. 



Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-This world so fucked up. I fuckin hate this world. I really really do.


..Please tell me your not serious?

Be happy.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Later evo.

Truth - just replied to the RS rant


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

:banned:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - j20's avatar is pointing at me.

Its scaring me.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Kendrick said:


> *Truth* - j20's avatar is pointing at me.
> 
> * It*s scaring me.


He has a name you know. 

LOL. If Disco scares you it's a god job you didn't see my Hard Gay avatar.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemsn, Snap is a moron.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth - Joel just tore up the Big Brother games in that round. FNL = ratings.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Ladies and gentlemsn, Snap is a moron.


I agree.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Ladies and gentlemsn, Snap is a moron.


I already knew that


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Ladies and gentlemsn, Snap is a moron.


 To be honest, half of the forum is full of idiots.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

sXe_extremist said:


> Truth - Joel just tore up the Big Brother games in that round. FNL = ratings.


Even when the buzzer went, they kept on going, fools. 

Did you see Aleisha fall down and smack her heard on the the thing?



j20 said:


> To be honest, half of the forum is full of idiots.


QFT


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Ladies and gentlemsn, Snap is a moron.


He's just another one of those idiots that think acting like an asshole on here makes him special.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

j20 said:


> To be honest, half of the forum is full of idiots.


*Truth in the truth thread. *


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

EGame said:


> He's just another one of those idiots that think acting like an asshole on here makes him special.


I can never understand why people do that. Their lives musn't be very fulfilling if they join an internet forum just to see how many people they can get hating them.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

He thinks that because he is a premium member he can act like a total wank and not get punished for it.

It is somewhat beyond my comprehension how someone can be so full of themselves over the internet.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth-Hey.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Jesus RS likes the PS3 more than i do :no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I can never understand why people do that. Their lives musn't be very fulfilling if they join an internet forum just to see how many people they can get hating them.


*To his credit though, that's better than the people on here who take the internet and forum posting way too seriously.*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man i hope West Ham do a job on Manchester United this weekend....

LIVERPOOL FOR THE WIN...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Howdy Matt *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*One of these days I WILL get into soccer... I love the World Cup but after that I lose interest.  I need to move to England I reckon.*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I have garnered 5 reps in 10 minutes.

:hb


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Sabrina!

Move to England!

We can make part American, part English babies!

(..In other words, rep me and it may be your lucky day...)

WEP FOR WEP!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Sabrina!
> 
> Move to England!
> 
> ...


* already had repped you before I even read this post. I must be psychic or something? Or maybe just chic??? :agree: *


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

One special chick...

That person in my banner is Danielle Lloyd. Something about the girl i love.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I plan on getting a Danny from Grease avatar in a second.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

About to watch CM Punk vs Raven.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I find it hilarious that Australia has more live Premier League coverage than England. Only problems is that it's at a bad time for us. 3:00PM games start at either either 11:00PM or 1:00AM depending on Daylight savings.

Time doesn't stop me though


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> One special chick...
> 
> That person in my banner is *Danielle Lloyd*. Something about the girl i love.


She might be slightly attractive but as person she's very ugly.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I find it hilarious that Australia has more live Premier League coverage than England. Only problems is that it's at a bad time for us. 3:00PM games start at either either 11:00PM or 1:00AM depending on Daylight savings.
> 
> Time doesn't stop me though


No country get many of their games live.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - I find it hilarious that Australia has more live Premier League coverage than England. Only problems is that it's at a bad time for us. 3:00PM games start at either either 11:00PM or 1:00AM depending on Daylight savings.
> 
> Time doesn't stop me though


I sometimes watch games. Only when i'm not tired.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

im off to watch scrubs.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm going home. Be back in an Hour, by the time I get the car started at least.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

NCK said:


> I sometimes watch games. Only when i'm not tired.


I usually watch 3 a week. Why go out on the Saturday nights when you can watch Football 

Truth - Champions League times piss the fuck out of me. They start at 4:30AM which is the worst possible time.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Even when the buzzer went, they kept on going, fools.
> Did you see Aleisha fall down and smack her heard on the the thing?


Yeah that was funny. Emma owned herself between the platforms as well. FNL wouldn't be the same without Goldman. Mike Goldman = ratings


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Off to school. Have a good day everyone!*


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I'm drinking a Full Throttle.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- First ever post in tell the truth


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://wrestlinggonewrong.com/video/yokozuna_crushes_dubiel.html

:lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> I usually watch 3 a week. Why go out on the Saturday nights when you can watch Football
> 
> Truth - Champions League times piss the fuck out of me. They start at 4:30AM which is the worst possible time.


True. Yeah the CL times suck. I have an exam the morning of the final


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

robostar24 said:


> Truth- First ever post in tell the truth


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Chase360 said:


>


:agree: lol


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

robostar24 said:


> :agree: lol


Welcome to TTT!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - JD is fucked in scrubs :lmao

Truth - Im off goodbye all.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Chase360 said:


> Welcome to TTT!


Thanks man Hey all in TTT


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

robostar24 said:


> Thanks man Hey all in TTT


What's up. 

Truth: Waiting for someone to post in the gif thread so I can post the second set of my Edge avatars.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> What's up.
> 
> Truth: Waiting for someone to post in the gif thread so I can post the second set of my Edge avatars.


Not Much man, just watchin the footy
truth- posted in gif thread:agree:


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I saw Spiderman 3 tonight  Was quite different to the other 2, however I give it a 7/10, not the best out of the 3.

I saw the trailer to the Order of the Phoenix (Harry Potter) and I have to say, that looks amazing.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Truth- Listening to some Pantera.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

robostar24 said:


> Not Much man, just watchin the footy
> truth- posted in gif thread:agree:


Thanks. 

Truth: I was at the grocery store yesterday and the lady ahead of me had 26 items in the 15 items or less line. :no:


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - just made a music request in official song request thread.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Watching Wild Things 3.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Goin to bed 
Good night


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - I wanna get 3,000 posts by the end of the night.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Cya Robostar



Kendrick said:


> *Truth* - I wanna get 3,000 posts by the end of the night.


 **HINT**CURRENTLY LISTENING**HINT** :agree:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - About to watch Reservoir Dogs. Hope it's good.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - About to watch Reservoir Dogs. Hope it's good.


You have never seen it before? :shocked:

Edit: Can I check my rep power on someone please, note your current level.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Hellllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Indeeeed.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Let me check my rep power on you??


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Home from college.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome home.

Let me check my rep power on you??


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah go ahead, I just checked my rep.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

If you feel the need.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

^^Too late I got there first.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Checked on POD.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh Dear...


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Refuse's rep power is +33, Plz do the same for me.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks.

Oh Im 15005 at the moment.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

lol given out too much.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Nevermind.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i just watched The FLight 93 movie...


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

POD yours is around 15ish


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Truth - Went to change my Username color and it never changed. Also tryed to make it bold and it did not change


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Some of those features don't work for premium members.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Been off school today cause I've gone down with a terrible cold.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: My most recent rep is red.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Truth: My most recent rep is red.


from...


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

RS.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Refuse said:


> RS.


ok.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Its void now, the smiley spammer repped me.

:side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Its void now, the smiley spammer repped me.
> 
> :side:





must be going though, bye


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Its void now, the smiley spammer repped me.
> 
> :side:


Same. 12 points away from 10,000 now.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: RS seems to be red repping pretty much everyone except me for some reason.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : bruised my finger, making it really hard to type


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Dark Church. Your rep power is +12, so now I'm on exactly 10,000 points! :hb

Ps. I have given too much in the last day. :cuss:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Later MoveMent™

RS used to Green Rep me, now he is just a troll.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Cheers refuse for the rep. :agree: <33333


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cool now I know that my rep power is +12 or -6


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: My negative rep power is -16.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im back


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

My + power is 16!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Five months ago my rep power was 2 and then I started coming to this thread.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

-25 for me. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I don't know my rep power, anyone care to help


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: I don't know my rep power, anyone care to help


Sure. Rep me and I'll tell you! lol, joking. I'll do it the manual, old-fashioned way!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Same. 12 points away from 10,000 now.


 It's embarrsing that you've been here less than a year and I've been here 3 years and you have 10 times that amount of rep I do.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Sure. Rep me and I'll tell you! lol, joking. I'll do it the manual, old-fashioned way!


Nah, its easier if you check your rep now and then after I rep you


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Nah, its easier if you check your rep now and then after I rep you


 I think it's +18, but ok. I'm on 10033. Go!

Edit>> Cheers John. 10082 now!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Wating for my friend to call so we can hang out.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> I think it's +18, but ok. I'm on 10033. Go!
> 
> Edit>> Cheers John. 10082 now!


Done 

Truth: Work in half an hour :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Spread a little greenage.

Truth - Just have to get through classes today, then it's the weekend.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Done
> 
> Truth: Work in half an hour :$


10082 to 10101. I like it! +19. I was close with +18. 

Truth - Been ill today, so off school! :hb


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> 10082 to 10101. I like it! *+19*. I was close with +18.
> 
> Truth - Been ill today, so off school! :hb




Getting to +20 will be a monumental achievement :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Bruised, possibly broke my finger


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just repped everyone on this fucking page.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Always moaning Tony  Nah, hope you'll be OK dude, I've broken my finger before, its not fun.


Role Model said:


> Just repped everyone on this fucking page.


REP ABOVE YOU THREAD FTW!!!!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Just repped everyone on this fucking page.


Thanks.

Truth - Been repped 13 times today, and recieved about 300 points from it!  I feel like Roman King or 2Slick! :shocked:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im bored.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Listening to the new Linkin Park CD to see if it's any good.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Listening to the new Linkin Park CD to see if it's any good.


Its not


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Only been repped 5 times today, one of them red.

Listening to Limp Bizkit covering a Nirvana song.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Tim Sylvia is supposed to face Frank Mir at UFC 74 which sounds like a good idea to me. Maybe Mir can break his arm again


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Truth - Been repped *13* times today, and recieved about 300 points from it!  I feel like Roman King or 2Slick! :shocked:


Make that 14. Thanks Overrated.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Tim Sylvia is supposed to face Frank Mir at UFC 74 which sounds like a good idea to me. Maybe Mir can break his arm again


:lmao

I love it how they put Frank Mir up against Sylvia, when he doesn't have the belt. I think they're trying to say something about lil' Franky. :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Up to season 4 on The Shield


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

When's Cro Cop getting his assed kicked again?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Bruised, possibly broke my finger


How?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> When's Cro Cop getting his assed kicked again?


:sad:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cro Cop's next fight is unknown. I think they put Mir against Silvia because it is the only fight they can put him in and make money off at this point.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Gonna watch some wresting.

Cya.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I'm convinced Sheelycohlic has repped me more than any other member.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah he gives me rep, very kind of him really.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Up to season 4 on The Shield


:shocked:

You've seen enough to admit it's better than The Wire. :$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah he gives me rep, very kind of him really.


 Never repped me!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah he gives me rep, very kind of him really.


I would rep him back, but he has never made a post


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

j20 said:


> How?


basketball


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> I would rep him back, but he has never made a post


 Yeah he just appears reps me and leaves. :sad:


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Watching COD 8


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Had a half-day today.

Wassup?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sup Crossface.

Can't wait for the other rant that is suppose to happen today. Nope. Not telling:side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Sup Crossface.
> 
> Can't wait for the other rant that is suppose to happen today. Nope. Not telling:side:


Oh come on. Tell me.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

ye tell plz


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Sup Crossface.
> 
> Can't wait for the other rant that is suppose to happen today. Nope. Not telling:side:


THERE'S GOING TO BE ANOTHER?!?!

Or is it the same one I already know about?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

[sarcasm]yes, please do tell[/sarcasm] :side:


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Hey Headliner. 

Truth: Just requested that the ™ in my username be removed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

SNAP GOT TEMP BANNED!!!!!!!!

I need to buy a gift for whoever did it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crossface™ said:


> Hey Headliner.
> 
> Truth: Just requested that the ™ in my username be removed.


Nice. Too many of them trademark things around here.


AMPLine4Life said:


> THERE'S GOING TO BE ANOTHER?!?!
> 
> Or is it the same one I already know about?


Nah, you already know about it. Nothing special fo u:$

I won't tell.:flip

edit-Bout time. Snap had it coming.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Snap Was Cool!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What's this Rant people are talking about?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Rajah did it, in the RS rant thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Nice. Too many of them trademark things around here.
> 
> Nah, you already know about it. Nothing special fo u:$
> 
> ...


Ok, I don't care about the rant then.

Did you see his posts in Evo's thread? Yeah, what shit. I've actually talked to him on MSN once or twice and he seemed like a decent guy. Then out of nowhere he decided to be a prick because he thought it would make him look cool or something.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Far to many members on here who think they're better than they really are.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

can someone get rid of the white in my avy so its see through please?


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: I can't wait to watch SmackDown! tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ok, I don't care about the rant then.
> 
> Did you see his posts in Evo's thread? Yeah, what shit. I've actually talked to him on MSN once or twice and he seemed like a decent guy. Then out of nowhere he decided to be a prick because he thought it would make him look cool or something.


Yea the rant isn't special. I just wanted to see if people would get railed up:side:

Snap probably tried to look cool but I think he's always been like that. I've saw his posts in the WWE section and the anything section. I really don't know if he purposely decides to be like that or if he naturally is.

He will come back and act the same way.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killah B made a rant defending Orton :no:

I agree RM.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL He is a die hard Orton fan. I refuse to call him "Killah". He's Daniel to me.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: I have never seen Snap on this forum until now but he really is a moron. He brought that on himself.

So how bad was iMPACT! last night?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Crossface™ said:


> Truth: I have never seen Snap on this forum until now but he really is a moron. He brought that on himself.
> 
> So how bad was iMPACT! last night?


Impact was actually decent to me. They managed to fit 3 pretty good matches into the hour and do good hype for the PPV this Sunday. Actually got me a bit excited for the PPV, still not getting it (unless I split the cost).


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I didn't bother watching last nights TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA.

I haven't watched Impact for a long time.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: I haven't watched TNA since they deprived me of watching Joe compete in ROH. Bastards. :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm willing to give TNA a chance with this PPV since it's a solid card with only 1 gimmick match and even that makes sense. But if they fuck up AJ/Joe then this company is just completely retarded.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - TNA Sacrifice looks good on paper but I'm going to save my money for UFC 71 instead.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> But if they fuck up AJ/Joe then this company is just completely retarded.


I honestly don't think it's possible to fuck up a match with those two guys in it, but if anyone can do it, it's TNA.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - TNA Sacrifice looks good on paper but I'm going to save my money for UFC 71 instead.


Same. But I wouldn't mind only spending 10 bucks on the PPV or spending my parents money.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Going to see 28 Weeks Later in about 2 hours.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Going to see 28 Weeks Later in about 2 hours.


Enjoy.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I know AMP I hope I can find a decent live stream for the PPV.


will94 said:


> Truth - Going to see 28 Weeks Later in about 2 hours.


I want to see that as well.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Contemplating whether or not to go see Spiderman 3 today since the place should be pretty empty.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

New sig.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> New sig.


Nice. What's up Gord?

Truth: About to listen to my Nirvana Unplugged CD.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing, I'm just trying to decide what to watch from my collection.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: I hope to watch Royal Rumble 2007 later, unless Im too tired.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Nothing, I'm just trying to decide what to watch from my collection.


Ric Flair.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ric Flair.


Nah.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carlito or Orton matches are always great. Always. Always.


Always.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Nah.


:no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I was so close to ordering the Flair DVD today, but didn't.


Most likely will next week though even if I do already have it in downloaded form.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

hey everyone

Truth: I got overall student of the month today  Its really cool too, because today is the last student of the month ceremony for Seniors, so im the last senior for the class of 07 to get it 

I cant believe I couldnt figure it out though, because my dad was randomly at home before I went to school when normally he was at work, so when my parents came to congratulate I felt so stupid for not interogating more why he was home  The school likes to keep it a big secret 

and I got a nice plaque and some movie tickets and free pizza certificates


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :no:


I'm just not in the mood. You can't always be in the mood to watch the same guy. 

Even if that guy is the greatest ever, which Flair obviously isn't.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Getting ready to make some gifs of Edge winning the WHC.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: About to order some ROH DVDs. 

Edit: Congrats Ally.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

Crossface™ said:


> Truth: About to order some ROH DVDs.
> 
> Edit: Congrats Ally.


thank you  <3


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> hey everyone
> 
> Truth: I got overall student of the month today  Its really cool too, because today is the last student of the month ceremony for Seniors, so im the last senior for the class of 07 to get it
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Congrats.


Thanks 

truth: I wore like the most lazy clothes to school today since its friday so I was not liking being up in front of the school like that! lols


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Thanks
> 
> truth: I wore like the most lazy clothes to school today since its friday so I was not liking being up in front of the school like that! lols


TGIF.

Gotta love Fridays.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm just not in the mood. You can't always be in the mood to watch the same guy.
> 
> Even if that guy is the greatest ever, which *Flair obviously isn't*.


:no:


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Anyone have the Flair DVD on their computer that's willing to upload it? That'd be great.


----------



## CarlitosCabanaGirl (May 1, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> TGIF.
> 
> Gotta love Fridays.


Indeed  I love just bumming on Fridays and then wasting my night not doing anything productive


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Crossface™ said:


> Anyone have the Flair DVD on their computer that's willing to upload it? That'd be great.


No, you go buy it. We can't have people take money out of Ric Flair's pocket, he's gotta pay for divorces you know.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: I wish I could go out with my friends but I'm grounded. 

Might play Guitar Hero or watch Simpsons DVDs.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : About to go to the doctor


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just had dinner.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

CarlitosCabanaGirl said:


> Indeed  I love just bumming on Fridays and then wasting my night not doing anything productive


:agree: Ditto.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No, you go buy it. We can't have people take money out of Ric Flair's pocket, he's gotta pay for divorces you know.


I was probably gonna buy it anyway.

Truth: I'm gonna go play video games and hopefully the damn trademark symbol will be out of my username when I get back.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Just saw the Lynx - Bom Chika Wah Wha! advert


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Poor you.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Poor you.


lol. IT'S TOO CATCHY! :banplz:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I had to tear the fucking house apart looking for my wallet. Thankfully I found it.

Back later.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: In a chat with people from school.

What's up?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya. HOW DARE CENA BREAK BRET HART's # OF DAYS AS CHAMPION.

Someone actually said something like that when someone made a thread relating to that a while ago.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya. HOW DARE CENA BREAK BRET HART's # OF DAYS AS CHAMPION.
> 
> Someone actually said something like that when someone made a thread relating to that a while ago.


People are so stupid.

Truth: I'm currently undefeated in my third season of my franchise in Madden 07.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I'll be picking up WM 23 on DVD when it comes out


Hey everyone


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : I bruised my finger, so now, i can only use my left hand


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Hey Brye.

Truth: About to watch WrestleMania 23 for the first time. (I'm waaaaaaaay behind since my comp fucked up)


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth 2 cold scorpio ha sbeen released and with that im off for my dinner.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Crossface™ said:


> Hey Brye.
> 
> Truth: About to watch WrestleMania 23 for the first time. (I'm waaaaaaaay behind since my comp fucked up)


Nice. It's a pretty good show IMO.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Brye said:


> I think I'll be picking up WM 23 on DVD when it comes out
> 
> 
> Hey everyone


 BRIAN!!! I HAVEN'T SEEN YOU IN AGES!

How are ya dude?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> BRIAN!!! I HAVEN'T SEEN YOU IN AGES!
> 
> How are ya dude?


Hey dude 

My computers been messed up but I think I finally got it fixed


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey dude
> 
> My computers been messed up but I think I finally got it fixed


Good to see ya again. How ya been?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Good to see ya again. How ya been?


I've been pretty good. Haven't really done much latley. You?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Brye said:


> I've been pretty good. Haven't really done much latley. You?


Fine thanks. I've been doing _too_ much lately!  

 Plus, had the day off school cause I have a terrible cold.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Rant up in the next few hours.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Rant up in the next few hours.


 On...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- new avatar and UT.



that is all.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Rant up in the next few hours.


?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- new avatar and UT.
> 
> 
> 
> that is all.


Awesome


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ?


You weren't around last night? Well, you'll see, and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The one night I go to bed early.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Word. Looking forward to the rant.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

This topic is flooded with douchebags again =(


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

can't wait for smackdown so I can make GIF's of Edge 


I forgot who you were rantin on Lax


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Is RS and RedSilver the same person? If so, I put a link to an RS post in the RedSilver rant so you all can red rep him back.*


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Give us a clue about who the rant is on.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Is RS and RedSilver the same person? If so, I put a link to an RS post in the RedSilver rant so you all can red rep him back.*


yes their the same


*waits for jeff*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Is RS and RedSilver the same person? If so, I put a link to an RS post in the RedSilver rant so you all can red rep him back.*


Awesome. The dude just lurks in this thread and finds people to red rep. I red repped him once like two weeks ago, and since then he's red repped me four times, it's pretty funny.

Truth- My cousin Kyle is coming over today, so I'm psyched. Only get to see him like three times a year.

EDIT- Rant is on a moron and a bi-polar moron.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Got in, my mates were doing weed, so i thought to come in instead of being pressured. Might do some History work i need to do shortly.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I was exhausted yesterday, fell asleep with my computer and TV on. When I woke up I saw I had been apart of a big MSN convo


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LOL



:ns



Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: I was exhausted yesterday, fell asleep with my computer and TV on. When I woke up I saw I had been apart of a big MSN convo


I fall asleep on my computer probably once every other month


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Awesome. The dude just lurks in this thread and finds people to red rep. I red repped him once like two weeks ago, and since then he's red repped me four times, it's pretty funny.
> 
> Truth- My cousin Kyle is coming over today, so I'm psyched. Only get to see him like three times a year.
> 
> * EDIT- Rant is on a moron and a bi-polar moron.*


 That doesn't really help, the forum is full of them. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Should be getting a haircut in an hour or so


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> :ns
> 
> 
> 
> I fall asleep on my computer probably once every other month


Shut it up.

Sup Sabrina?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I want to use an Edge gif in my sig but 90% of the forum are using them :sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Shut it up.
> 
> Sup Sabrina?



:ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns :ns 



Brye said:


> I want to use an Edge gif in my sig but 90% of the forum are using them :sad:



that didn't stop you from putting it in your avatar


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no:

Wow, my roommate needs help. I just noticed how big and deep the whole in his wall is. (He punched it several times)


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Gonna stay up to watch Smackdown tonight, eventhough i have to wake up at 6.30 tmorrow morning.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I might put a GIF of Edge in my sig tommorow, Not sure yet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :no:
> 
> Wow, my roommate needs help. I just noticed how big and deep the whole in his wall is. (He punched it several times)


What the hell got him mad enough to do that?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

somebody refer a random song for me to download


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> What the hell got him mad enough to do that?


Madden. He's obsessed. To the right of the hole is another dent that looks like a cresent moon.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hey K2, I'll be able to chat tonight on yahoo more than likely. Right now I gotta go to Hazard though. So I'll see ya'll later.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Madden*. He's obsessed. To the right of the hole is another dent that looks like a cresent moon.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That's hilarious.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> somebody refer a random song for me to download


Barry White - Practice What You Preach

Gets the draws.







:side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Madden. He's obsessed. To the right of the hole is another dent that looks like a cresent moon.



:lmao



DDMac said:


> Barry White - Practice What You Preach
> 
> Gets the draws.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> somebody refer a random song for me to download


*Download Gone to Carolina by Shooter Jennings*


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

POD said:


> Truth - I might put a GIF of Edge in my sig tommorow, Not sure yet.


There's plenty of gifs from his SD! win in the VIP thread 

Truth - Every champion should go nuts like this when they win a belt:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Download Gone to Carolina by Shooter Jennings*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd use one of Wills Edge gifs but I can imagine how many people will use them too :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pick some song that relates to a "Movement". Since you are the "Movement" right? 

Fight the Power.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'd use one of Wills Edge gifs but I can imagine how many people will use them too :$


I'm about to use one


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> I'd use one of Wills Edge gifs but I can imagine how many people will use them too :$


Same.

Moving away from lifting weights. More cardio. :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Edge gifs are so 3 days ago. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

My RAW set came :hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Holy shit Vince Mcmahon is such a bad commentator


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nobody uses TNA gifs so I'll keep the one I got


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA sucks that's why.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Nobody uses TNA gifs so I'll keep the one I got



who's that guy blowing that **** kiss?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry I mean TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA

It's the future.

THEY ARE WRESTLING!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> TNA sucks that's why.


you broke kayfabe :shocked:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Razor Ramon's theme music is so awesome


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> who's that guy blowing that **** kiss?


Chris Sabin :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> you broke kayfabe :shocked:


VVVVV



Role Model said:


> Sorry I mean TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA
> 
> It's the future.
> 
> THEY ARE WRESTLING!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Sorry I mean TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA
> 
> It's the future.
> 
> THEY ARE WRESTLING!


too late











YOUR EXPOSED!!!!!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> VVVVV


that was a close one!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

:side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Razor Ramon's theme music is so awesome


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :agree:


They did a good of making it sound like something from Scarface.


123 Kid = no ratings


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I want 1999 SmackDown and 2002 SmackDown, but I can't remember who was selling them! ARGH!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

If I edit the mod star can I use it?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> If I edit the mod star can I use it?


No.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> If I edit the mod star can I use it?


Wow.................Be original plz.


Killa CaLi said:


> They did a good of making it sound like something from Scarface.
> 
> 
> 123 Kid = no ratings


I think I'll listen to it now.

I'm suprised Kid lasted that long during his first run in WWE. Well, he did have the clique behind him.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No.



I was going to make it green and say I like pie:sad: 

oh well


stfu Headliner


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I want 1999 SmackDown and 2002 SmackDown, but I can't remember who was selling them! ARGH!


I don't think I know anybody that is either.


I got RAW '96. You should try to get that since you're an HBK mark.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Watching NWO 01


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow.................Be original plz.
> 
> I think I'll listen to it now.
> 
> I'm suprised Kid lasted that long during his first run in WWE. Well, *he did have the clique behind him.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^^Think about where he would be without them. I'm thinking of a location under a bridge......


MoveMent™ said:


> I was going to make it green and say I like pie:sad:
> 
> oh well
> 
> ...


And if I don't?:flip


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Movement - Headliner feud?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

123 Kid just got The RAZOR"S Edge~!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Truth- Watching NWO 01


Quality show.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^^^Think about where he would be without them. I'm thinking of a location under a bridge......
> 
> And if I don't?:flip



don't make me use my pimp hand


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Quality show.


Y2J vs Benoit vs Eddie vs X-Pac has been great so far :agree:

And the hardcore match was cool


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Y2J vs Benoit vs *Eddie* vs X-Pac has been great so far :agree:
> 
> And the hardcore match was cool


that already makes it ***


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still mark for the Razor's Edge.


Jerichoholic said:


> Movement - Headliner feud?


Nah. He's not worthy.


MoveMent™ said:


> don't make me use my hand


I knew it all along.:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Y2J vs Benoit vs Eddie vs X-Pac has been great so far :agree:
> 
> And the hardcore match was cool


You haven't seen the whole show yet?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I saw it orginally on PPV but I haven't watching it since then. I don't remember much of it



MoveMent™ said:


> that already makes it ***


But Benoit and Y2J make it even better :agree:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Quality show.


 Indeed. Hell even the Diva's match was decent.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^ I saw it orginally on PPV but I haven't watching it since then
> 
> 
> 
> But Benoit and Y2J make it even better :agree:



might as well make it *****


oh wait X-pac


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

j20 said:


> Indeed. Hell even the Diva's match was decent.


Yeah because it had a proper background to it and Regal was involved.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> ^ I saw it orginally on PPV but I haven't watching it since then. I don't remember much of it


Orly

Watch for HHH/Austin to be one of the greatest matches ever

*****


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Orly
> 
> Watch for HHH/Austin to be one of the greatest matches ever
> 
> *****


Yeah, I should probably just buy it on DVD instead of watching it on my computer.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4102186-post1.html

Apparently, nearly killing yourself on a trampoline is an insane wrestling feat.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

the fool named Headliner said:


> I still mark for the Razor's Edge.
> 
> Nah. I'm not worthy.
> 
> I knew it all along.:no:



fixed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Still waiting for Lax's rant :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> fixed


Homothug:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Triple H vs. Hillbilly Jim in a Hog Pen match


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao

Wrestling was so awesome back in 01


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Homothug:no:



pm me the link to your site plz, I forgot it and want to play some arcade games


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching Triple H vs. Hillbilly Jim in a Hog Pen match
> 
> 
> :lmao


 Man Triple H has come along way since then. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It isn't mine. And it's still down.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> It isn't mine. And it's still down.



I forgot who owns it,


nice servers btw, now I have to find somewhere else to play arcade games:sad:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching Triple H vs. Hillbilly Jim in a Hog Pen match
> 
> 
> :lmao


I've never seen that match. How was it?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I decided to use an Edge gif :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> I've never seen that match. How was it?


Horrible, don't try to find it:lmao


Watching King Mabel vs. Diesel


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel won in 5 seconds:lmao:lmao

Jackknife~!!!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Rant won't be done for hours, Cali. Have english to work on, family to chill with...yeah, it'll be a bit.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

start from scratch


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the build-up to the HBK/Hart Ironman match will be awesome


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

damn I have close to no points


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Watching TV.

Hey everyone.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Rant won't be done for hours, Cali. Have english to work on, family to chill with...yeah, it'll be a bit.


Sucks for me then as I'll most likely be in bed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Movement. Post some stupid shit in that "black people" rant. Assuming it doesn't get closed.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Watching NASCAR Cup Series qualifying. Michael Waltrip, a 2-time Daytona 500 winner, has failed to qualify for his 10 straight race this season. He's only made one race and has -27 points for the season. :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Crossface


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Movement. Post some stupid shit in that "black people" rant. Assuming it doesn't get closed.


I'm going to post logic


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Requesting a fuck load of songs


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Sucks for me then as I'll most likely be in bed.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/premium-vip-lounge/313748-create-some-best-dvds-4.html


There's a start:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want a Hakushi in WWF comp.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/premium-vip-lounge/313748-create-some-best-dvds-4.html
> 
> 
> There's a start:lmao


I read that this morning, funny stuff indeed. So that's what the Rant is based on?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I read that this morning, funny stuff indeed. So that's what the Rant is based on?


Hopefully


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Steve Austin debut in the WWF


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Who?


The Ringmaster


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh rit, that guy. Whatever happened to him?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

He died


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I read that this morning, funny stuff indeed. So that's what the Rant is based on?


X/L/AJ is annoying, pathetic, and possibly bi-polar (at least he shows the signs). ECW-RVD is retarded.

Truth- I thought Headliner was white until a minute ago. :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I would mark out if Snoop Doog became a wrestler.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> *X/L/AJ is annoying, pathetic, and possibly bi-polar (at least he shows the signs). ECW-RVD is retarded.*
> 
> Truth- I thought Headliner was white until a minute ago. :lmao


So the Rant's on those guys, yeah? Should be entertaining.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

They used to encore entire PPV matches on RAW :sad:



> Truth- I thought Headliner was white until a minute ago.


:lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: 2 more days until I can make a banner request.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/162531-sxe-pac.html


Great username


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

there's nothing on tv


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Billionaire Ted promos were hilarious


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> there's nothing on tv


Around the Horn? Schindler's List?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

M.W. said:


> Around the Horn? Schindler's List?


I don't watch those shows, what channel?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Smackdown's on for us ATM


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from work, and now watching SD!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Smackdown's on for us ATM



it's not on for us for another 3 hours 

but I'm downloading it anyway


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

ESPN = Around the Horn
History Channel = Schindler's List (World War II documentary on the Germans doing that genocidle thing with the Jews, might not interest you but eh, nothing else better that I can find)


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How are you Matt ?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I forgot Smackdown was on tonight.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

M.W. said:


> ESPN = Around the Horn
> History Channel = Schindler's List (World War II documentary on the Germans doing that genocidle thing with the Jews, might not interest you but eh, nothing else better that I can find)



I think I'll take ESPN


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: I need a new keyboard. :sad:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> How are you Matt ?


I'm good thanks Ste, just waiting for the end of SD! I've wanted to see it ever since I read the spoilers. How are you doing?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm pretty good thanks Matt, although my mates are annoying me a bit


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be watching Smackdown at 11:30, only really want to see the end.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Watching wrestling on half speed is awesome.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: Recognize a player is the worst song I have heard this month


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> I'm pretty good thanks Matt, although my mates are annoying me a bit


They always seem to be annoying you, are they ever nice?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

This is the first time I've watched SD! in like 6 months.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> They always seem to be annoying you, are they ever nice?


They are great people mostly, but for some reason, they all seem to have an obsession with weed, then abuse me for not doing it with them.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Matt Hardy vs. The Ringmaster


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MMN do you know that the Liverpool crest on your banner says 'You'll Never Order Salad' instead of You'll Never Walk Alone'?

:$


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> MMN do you know that the Liverpool crest on your banner says 'You'll Never Order Salad' instead of You'll Never Walk Alone'?
> 
> :$


Yep, its hard to read though. I didn't make it, I stole it off another forum :$



Dr Dre. said:


> They are great people mostly, but for some reason, they all seem to have an obsession with weed, then abuse me for not doing it with them.


Its good that you don't give in and get involved in that stuff. I never plan on doing drugs.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Fowler's last game at Anfield on Sunday 

Tragic.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Take a look at my girlfriend cause she's the only one I got.

:side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Fowler's last game at Anfield on Sunday
> 
> Tragic.


That makes me even more pissed that I can't go to the game


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Klos and Dado prso's last games at Ibrox on Sunday. 

I fucking love Dado. I'm getting my Prso 9 shirt signed and framed for my bedroom wall.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

RaS said:


> Take a look at my girlfriend cause she's the only one I got.
> 
> :side:


(ba ba da da)
Not much of a girlfriend
I never seem to get a lot 
(ba ba da da, ba ba da da)




Truth - Here


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

RaS said:


> Truth: Klos and Dado prso's last games at Ibrox on Sunday.
> 
> I fucking love Dado. I'm getting my Prso 9 shirt signed and framed for my bedroom wall.


It's a shame he's shite.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

RaS said:


> Take a look at my girlfriend cause she's the only one I got.
> 
> :side:



I like that song 

new usertitle


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I like that song


It is the most requested song in America.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> It is the most requested song in America.



Classic should be


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

j20 said:


> It's a shame he's shite.


:no: 

He might be getting old but do you remember him scoring four goals for Monaco against Deportivo in the CL?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

RaS said:


> Truth: Klos and Dado prso's last games at Ibrox on Sunday.
> 
> I fucking love Dado. I'm getting my Prso 9 shirt signed and framed for my bedroom wall.


Shame they're not legends :side:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Classic??

I am not familiar with that song.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Klos is DEFINATLEY a legend. Prso is debatable.

Stefan Klos was the best goalkeeper in Britain for a good few years.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Is that as in Classic by Kanye, KRS One, Rakim and NaS. What a killa combo.



> Klos is DEFINATLEY a legend. Prso is debatable.
> 
> Stefan Klos was the best goalkeeper in Britain for a good few years.


Still, no Fowler


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

RaS said:


> Klos is DEFINATLEY a legend. Prso is debatable.
> 
> Stefan Klos was the best goalkeeper in Britain for a good few years.


I was refering to Prso. I know Klos was a class keeper backi in the day.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

When is the exact date Russo took over the booking in WWF?

Couple weeks before KOTR '96?


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Pfft Fowler. :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

It has Nas, Kanye, KRS One, & Rakim

best song of the year so far


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> Pfft Fowler. :side:


Fowler > McCoist :agree:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> It has Nas, Kanye, KRS One, & Rakim
> 
> best song of the year so far


 WTF??


EDIT - Ohh. Is it that one song that's like:

classic, better than I'v ever been
talent,
If it’s classic it’s gonna last forever than I’m everywhere 

Some shit like that?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Undertaker vs. Dr. Issac Yankem


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> When is the exact date Russo took over the booking in WWF?
> 
> Couple weeks before KOTR '96?


 I'm guessing it was just after the nWo formed. 

Why do you ask?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa Cali said:


> Couple weeks before KOTR '96?


Definitely after that.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> WTF??
> 
> 
> EDIT - Ohh. Is it that one song that's like:
> ...



you mixed it a little but yeah thats it


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Fowler > McCoist :agree:


BLASPHEMY! :shocked:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> you mixed it a little but yeah thats it


Sorry, I don't enjoy that song. It's not terrible, but I don't enjoy it myself.

Diffrent strokes for diffrent folks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I'm guessing it was just after the nWo formed.
> 
> Why do you ask?


Because I wanted to know 



> Definitely after that.


Had to be before Summerslam


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Sorry, I don't enjoy that song. It's not terrible, but I don't enjoy it myself.
> 
> Diffrent strokes for diffrent folks.


thats cool


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

RaS said:


> BLASPHEMY! :shocked:




Truth: Only 45 minutes till SD! gets interesting


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ricky Williams is my hero


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> thats cool


Like Carlito eh?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Only 45 minutes till SD! gets interesting


No spoilers :side:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Like Carlito eh?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Vader's RAW debut


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Fish and Chips > all.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Diesel 



Truth: watching AMP's youtube shit :lmao :lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Deisel



Lady B said:


> Fish and Chips > all.


Ew.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Bill and Doug sound really pissed.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok. I lied. :$

Tuna Pasta Bake > all.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lady B said:


> Ok. I lied. :$
> 
> Tuna Pasta Bake* >* all.


 It's really not.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Smartfood Popcorn > Tuna Pasta Bake


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Toffee Popcorn :yum:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vader destroying jobbers = major ratings


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Romen noodles > all


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: Returning after an over one month absence..


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Toffee Popcorn :yum:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I KNOW I KNOW WE CAN ALL AGREE ON THIS

CHOCOLATE > ALL


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey Movement, TNC.

Truth - I see no one has tried my gif request in the big gif thread. [/plug] :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vader getting suspended for Powerbombing a referee = ratings


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damien_Draiman said:


> Truth: Returning after an over one month absence..


Welcome back, bro.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> I KNOW I KNOW WE CAN ALL AGREE ON THIS
> 
> CHOCOLATE > ALL


Nah


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Pfft :gae:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Hey Movement, TNC.
> 
> Truth - I see no one has tried my gif request in the big gif thread. [/plug] :side:



I thought you didn't want it cause of your new avy, guess I can make it now


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Welcome back, bro.


Thanks  I'm finally getting everything back on track.

Truth: I'm angry over Kennedy injury that happened on the 5th (I was there at the house show)


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Off to bed. Night all xx


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Damien_Draiman said:


> Thanks  I'm finally getting everything back on track.


That's good to know.









Truth - I'm looking forward to Smackdown in a little under 2 hours.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Truth: I'm not that interested in SD tonight.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

my lip gloss is cool, my lip gloss be popin


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Damien_Draiman said:


> Truth: I'm not that interested in SD tonight.


BUT LIKE ZOMG EDGE IS GONNA WIN THE BELT EVERYONE SHOULD WATCH!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

New Avatar


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be off to watch the last half an hour of SD in like 5 minutes.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'll be off to watch the last half an hour of SD in like 5 minutes.


You should, its really exciting at the moment :side:


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> BUT LIKE ZOMG EDGE IS GONNA WIN THE BELT EVERYONE SHOULD WATCH!


my point exactly :side:

Truth: Kennedy/Edge feud will be a great feud if WWE utilizes it once Kennedy comes back.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I'm pumped to see the last few minutes of the Cage Match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'll be off to watch the last half an hour of SD in like 5 minutes.


No spoilers please.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I won't spoil it for anyone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vN5CiElINSs


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I hate spoilers


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> my lip gloss is cool, my lip gloss be popin


Song always gets stuck in my head when I hear that, lol.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Spoiler



Word?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Spoiler



This is a spoiler


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is a spoiler





Spoiler



:side:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

New pic in sig to match my avatar


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching HBK cut a promo about winning the 96 Rumble


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

wG! said:


> Song always gets stuck in my head when I hear that, lol.


I hate that song but same it gets stuck in my head




Spoiler



spoiler



that's the proper way to do one :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate :frustrate


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

j20 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


IT SHOWED UP!!!!

Geez, thanks for spoiling that. Red rep for you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Edge won the title


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Wha Wha Whaaatt???


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Edge won the title



liar


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> IT SHOWED UP!!!!
> 
> Geez, thanks for spoiling that. Red rep for you.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


----------



## wG! (Aug 9, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Star Man is the best wrestler ever.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Star Man is the best wrestler ever.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


>


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


>




TMNT is so much better


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> TMNT is so much better


WRONG




While you are fighting sewer rats, I am winning gold!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

This thread = no ratings right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> This thread = no ratings right now.


Banner?


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Truth: I am reading The Outsiders in school right now. Really enjoy it along with Hinton's other book I read, Rumble Fish.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liger does not approve.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shredding the shredder > gold


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn Edge winning the title would have been so amazing if it had happened on a live show, when you know it's coming the moment is just so flat. 

Plus the fact Cole and JBL just sound like they know it's going to happen and don't sound surprised at all. JR and King can do shocked and surprised so much better.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - I GTG.

Peace out all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Damn Edge winning the title would have been so amazing if it had happened on a live show, when you know it's coming the moment is just so flat.


How'd Henry look?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Better than Khali.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Just got back from dinner with my family.

What's up?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: here whats up?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> How'd Henry look?


wet


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

later TNC


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> wet


Ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Michael Cole reminded me once again why I still don't like Smackdown as much as I should, the wrestling is better, but he fucking sucks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Damn Edge winning the title would have been so amazing if it had happened on a live show, when you know it's coming the moment is just so flat.
> 
> Plus the fact Cole and JBL just sound like they know it's going to happen and don't sound surprised at all. JR and King can do shocked and surprised so much better.


I don't want to watch it now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Michael Cole reminded me once again why I still don't like Smackdown as much as I should, the wrestling is better, but he fucking sucks.


Did he lose his voice again?


Throat cancer:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


*WE'RE LOSING BROCK!!!*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought for sure Role Model would of said it first


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

It was just classic shitty Cole. Oh and it has to be said JBL is so overrated as a commentator, it was new and refreshing at the start but jesus fucking christ he says the same things over and over again. I'm already bored of him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> *WE'RE LOSING BROCK!!!*


*NOOOOO~!!!*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WE'RE LOSING BROCK!!! is the best thing ever to be said in wrestling.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Michael Cole reminded me once again why I still don't like Smackdown as much as I should, the wrestling is better, but he fucking sucks.


http://pottymouthcole.ytmnsfw.com/

Truth: Watching some baseball.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It was just classic shitty Cole. Oh and it has to be said JBL is so overrated as a commentator, it was new and refreshing at the start but jesus fucking christ he says the same things over and over again. I'm already bored of him.


Yeah, I usually know what he's gonna say before he says it


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> WE'RE LOSING BROCK!!! is the best thing ever to be said in wrestling.


The unnecessary blading made it even better.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucking

:lmao

It's not what you expect, trust me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:lmao


I want a gif of Heyman saying that with blood on his face


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How many fucking time does he say 'ball game' after someone does a finisher? It's like stfu or learn some new catchphrases that don't get boring after the first time you fucking idiot.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> It was just classic shitty Cole. Oh and it has to be said JBL is so overrated as a commentator, it was new and refreshing at the start but jesus fucking christ he says the same things over and over again. I'm already bored of him.


"Call the cops because they're gonna steal the show"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I want a gif of Heyman saying that with blood on his face


That would be awesome. :agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> How many fucking time does he say 'ball game' after someone does a finisher? It's like stfu or learn some new catchphrases that don't get boring after the first time you fucking idiot.


Typical you, hate on anyone who's entertaining.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Typical you, hate on anyone who's entertaining.


He just needs new material, apart from that he's fine and more enjoyable than Cole, Tazz and Joey I deserve to get shot in the face 30 times and then run over by Stone Cold's monster truck Styles.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't have a problem with it myself, everybody uses the same material. If I had a nickel for every time JR said " he's getting whipped like a government mule"......


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He just needs new material, apart from that he's fine and more enjoyable than Cole, Tazz and Joey I deserve to get shot in the face 30 times and then run over by Stone Cold's monster truck Styles.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> WWE(R) Promotes Stephanie McMahon Levesque To Executive Vice President


Best news all day


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

^^^^ Is that true?



Pyro™ said:


> Don't have a problem with it myself, everybody uses the same material. If I had a nickel for every time JR said " he's getting whipped like a government mule"......


That's part of JR's charm, hearing him say the old classic lines week after week, it's what I've grown up hearing so it just works in my view. :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Styles is ok, other than.....








































.....








































.....








































*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!!111!!!111!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Yes it's true. WWE.com has a big article about it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tony Schavione, JR, Lawler(90's), and Hennan > all


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Too be honest, I prefer Styles over Cole, Tazz and even King.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hate everything about him, his voice and the fact he's a little nerd.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Tony Schavione, JR, Lawler(90's), and Hennan > all


Lawler as a heel was just so entertaining, he sucks now though, but he's been better recently.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yes it's true. WWE.com has a big article about it.


I better check that shit out right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TRIPLE POST~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Liger does not approve of triple posting.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Too be honest, I prefer Styles over Cole, Tazz and even King.


I prefer all of them to King. I'm used to King though, and don't have a problem with him when he's NOT saying PUPPIES!!!.

Honestly, he just sounds stupid. Has he seen porn in his life? I wonder, I don't think his heart would survive.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He's a far more over the top version of himself really, I'm almost certain he's not nearly that horny in real life. Although he did run off with The Kat.....


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I love the combination of King and JR, but I suppose it doesn't annoy me too much as I am used to Kings silly remarks.

He does get annoying on some occasions when he does bring up some kind of sexual message, however it doesn't bother me as JR telling him off makes it all good again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought Steph was promoted to Vice President a while back.

WWE must of just made it "official".


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I thought Steph was promoted to Vice President a while back.
> 
> WWE must of just made it "official".


headliner!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

King was awesome in '96


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not sure when King started to go down hill, it's hard to pinpoint it, maybe when he came back at the end of 2001.....


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Wait, so Steph is now _off_, I repeat _OFF_ creative? 

Ratings


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah. I think she just has more power now. I believe she still "run shit" in booking.


Jeffdivalover said:


> headliner!


Jeeeeeeeeefffffffffff


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nah. I think she just has more power now. I believe she still "run shit" in booking.
> 
> Jeeeeeeeeefffffffffff


headliner!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm not sure when King started to go down hill, it's hard to pinpoint it, maybe when he came back at the end of 2001.....


He wasn't very good in early '01 either


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Steph with more power. super.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

28 Weeks Later is a good, solid movie. If you saw the first one and you like those kinds of movies, check it out.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm blaming Steph for every sub-par, retarded storyline that comes up now.


Jeffdivalover said:


> headliner!


Jeeeeeeeeeeeef

:sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm blaming Steph for every sub-par, retarded storyline that comes up now.
> 
> Jeeeeeeeeeeeef
> 
> :sad:


 

truth: going to go on a big gift spree.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

will94 said:


> 28 Weeks Later is a good, solid movie. If you saw the first one and you like those kinds of movies, check it out.


I'm seeing it tomorrow, good to know that it is worth watching


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Steph is the greatest writer ever.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Steph is the greatest writer ever.


Better than Russo.


She's the real genius behind ECW!

'Long live The Alliance!'.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Steph is the greatest writer ever.


I know, she owns Heyman









OMG, Nash in DOA:shocked: 

Bout to post the rest in VIP


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> She's the real genius behind ECW!
> 
> 'Long live The Alliance!'.


I loved when Foley brought that up at ONS. I thought it was genius.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck The Alliance


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> I loved when Foley brought that up at ONS. I thought it was genius.


Yeah it makes me laugh everytime I watch it.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

truth Watching Royal rumble 03


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: About to watch SmackDown!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

robostar24 said:


> truth Watching Royal rumble 03


y


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Benoit/Angle RR03 *********************************


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

IVP is gay. He put all 30 of my DVDs in separate sleeves :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Surely that's nothing to complain about, really. :side:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

*>*


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Benoit/Angle RR03 *********************************


Next Match:agree: , Halfway through Stiener/Triple H


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Chaos said:


> *>*










*> *







*>*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> IVP is gay. He put all 30 of my DVDs in separate sleeves :sad:


They do that.

How long did it take for them to deliver? It took 2 weeks for me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

robostar24 said:


> Next Match:agree: , Halfway through *Stiener/Triple H*


One of the worst matches I've ever watched.

Truth: SmackDown is starting.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> They do that.
> 
> How long did it take for them to deliver? It took 2 weeks for me.


Week and a half. Pretty good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Diesel vs. British Bulldog


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My next DVD order will be the Flair DVD and a tagged classics DVD, not sure which yet though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> My next DVD order will be the Flair DVD and a tagged classics DVD, not sure which yet though.


If KOTR 93 is a tagged classic, get it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I want my Danielson DVD.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I want my Danielson DVD.


Same. I want my banner too


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Crossface™ said:


> One of the worst matches I've ever watched.
> 
> Truth: SmackDown is starting.


Damn Right Speeden it up a bit


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> If KOTR 93 is a tagged classic, get it


Yeah they sell it together with KOTR 94.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> *> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...










*> *







*> *







*>*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah they sell it together with KOTR 94.


GET IT~!


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Only two GFX mods. Wonder whos the next to get a promotion?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just looked at the Tagged Classics. So many good ones 


I want SS 95/96 just for Austin/Hart


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Smackdown.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I need to get Summerslam 96


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Chaos said:


> *> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...










>







*> *







*> *







*>*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Only two GFX mods. Wonder whos the next to get a promotion?


Richie77


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

wasn't it the last rAw that masters lost to the fan?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Richie77


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Roddy Piper being named as president of WWF


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Richie77


Please rep me [/richiessig]


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Richie77


I'd mark


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'd mark





Spoiler



POD


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> POD


No ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just saw Mankind's debut promo~!


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Low buyrates


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Please rep me [/richiessig]


He repped me the other day. So it's just a matter of time before he expects me to rep him back.

I can picture Richie demanding that he be the only GFX person to fill requests so he can give them the best banner possible.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No ratings


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/153861-tubsoffun.html


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Vickie Guerrero = lower ratings than TNA


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Jericho just eliminated Micheals from the royal rumble


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/153861-tubsoffun.html


I marked.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Vickie Guerrero = lower ratings than TNA


:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just took 24 or 25 rep points off RS.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I didn't see that Sharkboy promo but I want to.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/153861-tubsoffun.html


That lasted a week.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just took 24 or 25 rep points off RS.


Nice move


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/booker/341601-flair-hart-wasted-rivalry.html#post4103801

Showstopper should of moved it to the WWE section instead of closing it.

I want to comment on it.:$


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Vickie Guerrero = lower ratings than TNA


Did you sigh when Krystal said she knows someone who could be his assistant? I'd mark if Teddy says no after the interview.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice move


I thought so, too.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I'd mark if Vickie was never allowed on TV again.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New sig


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I thought so, too.


I tried making your gif but each frame was the same thing and I don't know how to fix it


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Holt, leave the white women to us plz.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New sig


I started making you one yesterday for the fuck of it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: New sig


That chick = no ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I thought so, too.


You see last nights Colbert?


It was good


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That chick = no ratings


Don't hate


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That chick = no ratings


Looks like a whore...and not the good kind.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Looks like a whore...and not the good kind.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Who is she again?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Don't hate


It's not hating when you're right.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What kind of whore is the good kind?


Kristal?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> You see last nights Colbert?
> 
> 
> It was good


Nah, missed it.

What happened on it? There's a replaying of a Colbert episode every Sunday, hopefully it shows last nights this time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Who is she again?


Not Rachel Specter.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What kind of whore is the good kind?
> 
> 
> Kristal?


yes


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMP said:


> Not Rachel Specter.


And in the end...that's all that really matters.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Who is she again?


Why would you want the whore's name?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> And in the end...that's all that really matters.


wep 4 wep?! :gun:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nah, missed it.
> 
> What happened on it? There's a replaying of a Colbert episode every Sunday, hopefully it shows last nights this time.


He made a music video of himself singing in Korean:lmao


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Why would you want the whore's name?


 :$



Diesel said:


> wep 4 wep?! :gun:


I gotchu.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> He made a music video of himself singing in Korean:lmao


:lmao

I need to see that. Maybe it's on Youtube.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching HBK/Diesel vs. Bulldog/Yokozuna


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Truth - Michelle McCool delivers a better suplex than Batista.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> And in the end...that's all that really matters.


QFT


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> I need to see that. Maybe it's on Youtube.


Not yet :sad:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1yfc8_singin-in-korean

Here is the Colbert video


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1yfc8_singin-in-korean
> 
> Here is the Colbert video


:lmao:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

theirs a dailymotion uprise


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

You people spend way too much time on these forums in this thread.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> You people spend way too much time on these forums in this thread.


i agree.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> i agree.


Says the man with almost fourteen thousand posts.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:no:

Anyway, Truth-I'm bored:sad: Watching to catch a predator "raw". Supposevely Holt says part 2 of this is new.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> Says the man with almost fourteen thousand posts.


Yeah...:shocked: 






...ohh yeah.:shocked:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> You people spend way too much time on these forums in this thread.



this is like the best thread ever though


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> Yeah...:shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> this is like the best thread ever though


My rant thread was better.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> this is like the best thread ever though


I remember when "Above you thread" was the best thread ever.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> My rant thread was better.


it was funny



Sami said:


> I remember when "Above you thread" was the best thread ever.


I never got into that thread


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> I remember when "Above you thread" was the best thread ever.


Only n00bs like IYF and CaptChristian post there.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I never got into that thread


it was & IS super cool.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't like the above you thread.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :no:
> 
> Anyway, Truth-I'm bored:sad: Watching to catch a predator "raw". Supposevely Holt says part 2 of this is new.


There was a guy who looked like Osama on last nights episode


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i wont post in to the above you thread, cuz my post count wont go up there!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:no:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> it *was* & IS super cool.


Yes it was! 

I remember posting in that thread when I firs started out here, good times.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> it was & IS super cool.


looks boring


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

should know that it is boring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The funny thing about the "above you" thread is that most of the people start off their post with "Should know". Matter of fact, I think I'll quote the above you people in my sig.


Alabaster Holt said:


> There was a guy who looked like Osama on last nights episode


:lmao I might have saw that then. Gotta wait & see.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :no:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> looks boring


is correct! it is boring. and should know that is should it should should it be?!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

This thread used to be awesome. Now there's too many n00bs. [/bittermembers]


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I love Fawlty Towers.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: This cage match seems pointless now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's a hot banner FS. I like it.


AMPLine4Life said:


> This thread used to be awesome. Now there's too many n00bs. [/bittermembers]


It's so annoying when people say that. Honestly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> This thread used to be awesome. Now there's too many n00bs. [/bittermembers]


It was awesome 6 months ago


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> is correct! it is boring. and should know that is should it should should it be?!


you lost me


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth-i love wwe















:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I love Fawlty Towers.


Nice banner


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel look in the Smackdown vs RAW 08 discussion and see what richie77 posted


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> This thread used to be awesome. Now there's too many n00bs. [/bittermembers]


True, too many good posters have left and been replaced by noobs


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: This cage match seems pointless now.


Yea I'm not even watching it. I heard it was a good match though.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea I'm not even watching it. I heard it was a good match though.


how many times are you going to change your avatar


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> True, too many good posters have left and been replaced by noobs


Meh, I was being a bit sarcastic. Yeah some cool members left but pretty much everyone I get a long with is still here and there's still some fun times.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Didn't realize the cage match has started. Watching it now.


I heard it's better than their WM match


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The Undertaker is looking good for a guy with a torn bicep muscle.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: The Undertaker is looking good for a guy with a torn bicep muscle.


It's a work.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> how many times are you going to change your avatar


Only changed it twice.:sad:

I'm done changing. I suppose.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Unless Ozzy sings "Iron Man" and the Road Warriors come out, his appearance is worthless


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

good times



Headliner said:


> Only changed it twice.:sad:
> 
> I'm done changing. I suppose.


of course you are


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/341587-banner-request.html
LMAO!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/341587-banner-request.html
> LMAO!


he should of asked me


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/341587-banner-request.html
> LMAO!


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

He's singin'.....























































in *KOREAN!!!!!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/341587-banner-request.html
> LMAO!


:lmao

There's no Khali in it though, FS didn't follow the guidelines. Demodded.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> he should of asked me


Better than anything FS can make. :/


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> He's singin'.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/130337-captchristian.html

His sig is so awesome.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Better than anything FS can make. :/


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> Better than anything FS can make. :/


:agree: :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/130337-captchristian.html
> 
> His sig is so awesome.


That's embarrassing


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> :agree: :sad:













That's better


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

My other sig idea was better but it involved a penis joke, so i got rid of it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/130337-captchristian.html
> 
> His sig is so awesome.


I guess he's not the leader of the kliq anymore. Dethroned!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> :agree: :sad:


nice HHH banner it's almost better than mine :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- London vs. Domino was hard to watch at times.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like the Hogan/Orndorff finish they gave the cage match


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- London vs. Domino was hard to watch at times.


I marked out for London's springboard fall.

Immense it was.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why is Mark Henry always so wet?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE~!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I marked out for London's springboard fall.
> 
> Immense it was.


It looked like he was going to do something, then decided not to right after he jumped.

The botched headscissors was pretty bad too.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I mark for mark henry :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the gift, RS.

Nice comment, too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I want to turn it to SD but this hockey game is better.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why is Mark Henry always so wet?


I'd love to know too, he hits a bloody Undertaker and all that you can see is this big spray of water, the dude must be impossible to wrestle being so wet, especially in all that slippery spandex.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Thanks for the gift, RS.
> 
> Nice comment, too.


how long do you think he can last? i give me one more month.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Thanks for the gift, RS.
> 
> Nice comment, too.


he left slick the same comment


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I'd love to know too, *he hits a bloody Undertaker and all that you can see is this big spray of water*, the dude must be impossible to wrestle being so wet, especially in all that slippery spandex.


I noticed the same thing:lmao


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

OMFG Edge is champ!!! Damn I wish WWE didn't spoil this


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

If I didn't know Edge won the title, I would've marked out right now.

Damn Smackdown not being live. :side:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Thanks for the gift, RS.
> 
> Nice comment, too.



Wow, what a fool, didn't Slick say about the sending eggs thing?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Boogeyman = No ratings

Mini Boogey = big ratings.


combined = some ratings


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Micheal chole tried to play it off saying it was Undertaker's sweat flying everywhere


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The comments he's leaving all of you is the message Slick gave him a while ago.


He didn't think of it himself. 


You can tell because the grammar isn't atrocious.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

suck it 123 said:


> OMFG Edge is champ!!! Damn I wish WWE didn't spoil this


I was hoping for a big swerve.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Wow, what a fool, didn't Slick say about the sending eggs thing?


I noticed Slick sent him that same comment too, and then for some reason, probably a mental handicap or something, he copied and pasted it, and sent it back to him.

Word.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Mini Boogey is worse than Big Boogey, and that's seriously saying something.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I noticed Slick sent him that same comment too, and then for some reason, probably a mental handicap or something, he copied and pasted it, and sent it back to him.
> 
> Word.


I'd kill myself if I was him


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Mini Boogey is worse than Big Boogey, and that's seriously saying something.


I disagree.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

So Edge won the belt? I knew he would.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd kill myself if I was him


*RED**SILVER*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-I would change that plumber pic I posted to "flossin'", but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I still marked out when Edge won the title.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I was hoping for a big swerve.


I was hoping The Miz would beat Edge for MITB breafcase, that would be swerve of the century.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I still marked out when Edge won the title.


me 2.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> *RED**SILVER*


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4102835-post56.html

That's where he got the idea. 


Independent thoughts aren't on his to-do list


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-I would change that plumber pic I posted to "flossin'", but I'm too lazy.


I'll do it when I get back from my shower



Dark Church said:


> Truth: I still marked out when Edge won the title.



I did too but I should of marked more


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

suck it 123 said:


> I was hoping The Miz would beat Edge for MITB breafcase, that would be swerve of the century.


I was hoping that Vince came down and stripped Edge of the MITB, then pinned Taker himself to be a double champion, hopefully leading to McMahon/Cena, where Mcmahon would unify all 3 belts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Watching to Catch a Predator


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i sent a message to RS asking why he is so annoying


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'll do it when I get back from my shower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i marked out way more when he did it at NYR.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Twenty-six members with recent pictures of Edge somewhere on their profile and counting.

At least it's not as bad as the day after New Year's Revolution 2006.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How did RS get all that rep?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

^Lifetime membership deal.



Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4102835-post56.html
> 
> That's where he got the idea.
> 
> ...


:lmao

He should just give up, on everything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Truth: Watching to Catch a Predator


Same. You were right I didn't see this one.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I was hoping that Vince came down and stripped Edge of the MITB, then pinned Taker himself to be a double champion, hopefully leading to McMahon/Cena, where Mcmahon would unify all 3 belts.


Damn, your idea owns my idea. I think this forum would need about 30 wrestling moderators to keep things in line if that happened.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

EGame said:


> How did RS get all that rep?


He bought it.




Killa CaLi said:


> RedSilver™ said:
> 
> 
> > Killa CaLi said:
> ...




Still not more than me.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Yeah i marked out way more when he did it at NYR.


that was a great surprise










I'm supposed to add the text flossin?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Where is Lax's rant? That lazy fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> that was a great surprise
> 
> I'm supposed to add the text flossin?


I had a pic in that rant. 2nd to last page I think.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Where is Lax's rant? That lazy fuck.


It must be like 14 pages long.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Did RedSilver buy me a gift? I can't see PM's, gifts. or rep since he's on my ignore list


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> It must be like 14 pages long.


It better be.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Did RedSilver buy me a gift? I can't see PM's, gifts. or rep since he's on my ignore list


This is the message: You can red rep me all you want, at least now I know you will always have this ridiculous looking icon in your sig for the rest of your stay on here!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

My New Thread

*Truth- Carnies scare the hell out of me *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> This is the message: You can red rep me all you want, at least now I know you will always have this ridiculous looking icon in your sig for the rest of your stay on here!


i got the same thing


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


It seems you all have the same message too, lol.

How creative.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I received a red rep and a gift from RS while I;m gone.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> It seems you all have the same message too, lol.
> 
> How creative.


I wish he wasn't scared to post. I'd like to embarrass him.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> RS said:
> 
> 
> > Diesel said:
> ...


Heh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Actually, I think you can PM Rajah and he can remove any gift you want... *not positive about that but I'm pretty sure**


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I wish he wasn't scared to post. I'd like to embarrass him.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/147663-rs.html

Look at his newest gift.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

RS said:


> Jeffdivalover said:
> 
> 
> > RS said:
> ...


am i going to get banned?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's a quote from Future Star after he said he felt AJ/Joe should be considered *****'s or "very high" in his exact words.



Future Star said:


> if u dont think that aj/ joe is good just look at spartans description in the MOTYC thread


So just because Spart finds that match entertaining and thrilling, that automatically means we have to love it? I don't understand the logic of some posters on here... :side:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Actually, I think you can PM Rajah and he can remove any gift you want... *not positive about that but I'm pretty sure**


Yeah he will.

The dude will run out of points soon too, he doesn't post so won't get any more.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> am i going to get banned?


He's provoking you so i don't think you will.

It's not like Rajah is gonna take him seriously either.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Heh.


PM it to Rajah. Calling you a moron is PM flaming. He'll get banned.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yea Admins can remove gifts. I like FS idea of just taking all of his rep away.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> He's provoking you so i don't think you will.
> 
> It's not like Rajah is gonna take him seriously either.


oh good.

yeah.

so how close is he to getting banned?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> oh good.
> 
> yeah.
> 
> so how close is he to getting banned?


I don't think he's close at all, if he was gonna be banned, he woulda been by now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> want to make a bet? if i win, you leave and never come back, if i win you leave and never come back. in yahoo pool. deal?


:lmao :lmao :lmao!!!!!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Is Headliner on a anti Above You thread kick now?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Is Headliner on a anti Above You thread kick now?


I would be.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I don't think he's close at all, if he was gonna be banned, he woulda been by now.


. im so close to cussing him out. he pisses me off.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I don't think he's close at all, if he was gonna be banned, he woulda been by now.


Temp. ban.


Rajah doesn't like him and if if Diesel PMs him, he'll probably get a temp.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> . im so close to cussing him out. he pisses me off.


DO IT!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Ultimate Warrior debuts are the RAW I'm watching


~!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> . im so close to cussing him out. he pisses me off.


Don't. Just ignore him.

Cussing him out could be described as flaming, which will get you banned. He's the one we want banned, not you.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Jeff, I'm bored. Let's play some pool?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I would be.


Should know that he should never cross the Kliq.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Temp. ban.
> 
> 
> Rajah doesn't like him and if if Diesel PMs him, he'll probably get a temp.


Temps are gay, he'll be back in a week and be even more annoying.

They just won't perm ban him. :no:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 

Failing Satire, sweet banner. Very cool.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

According to RS, I have 'poor ass grammar' skills.

Word?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Is Headliner on a anti Above You thread kick now?


Nah. Should know I'm having a bit of fun. I suppose my quote is automatically directed toward "the kliq" since they post in that thread rit?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nah. Just having a bit of fun. I suppose my quote is automatically directed toward "the kliq" since they post in that thread rit?


The Kliq is the most powerful force on WF.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Jeff, I'm bored. Let's play some pool?


waiting for TNC to come, im playing him.

does anyone else think RS is JKA?

TNC come to coma.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel, my love, pool?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Temps are gay, he'll be back in a week and be even more annoying.
> 
> They just won't perm ban him. :no:


Lifetime Premium advantage 

He actually should have been banned along time ago with the amount of flaming he does.



> does anyone else think RS is JKA?


:lmao That would be awesome.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner my mind blanked out what did you want me to do?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> According to RS, I have 'poor ass grammar' skills.
> 
> Word?


:lmao


Unless you type in text talk he won't understand you


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They could ban him for exactly a year. Or two years. I'd mark out. 


WCW said:


> The Kliq is the most powerful force on WF.


ADR joined:$ So they have some star power.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> does anyone else think RS is JKA?


He's not JKA.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> He's not JKA.





RS said:


> Jeffdivalover said:
> 
> 
> > RS said:
> ...


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> waiting for TNC to come, im playing him.
> 
> does anyone else think RS is JKA?
> 
> TNC come to coma.


Yahoo isn't working for me 

1 sec.. i'm trying


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why hasn't everybody put him on your ignore lists?


Please do, you won't ever see him again


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


>


Eh, I still don't think it's him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Thanks for that Jeff


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RS gets more attention than he deserves.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why hasn't everybody put him on your ignore lists?
> 
> 
> Please do, you won't ever see him again


Done.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Headliner my mind blanked out what did you want me to do?


Huh?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

lol


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Im drinking a Dr. Pepper :yum:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Huh?



somebody wanted me to do something I can't remember right now


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I never ignore anyone on WF, because reading ignorant posts is one of my many joys on this site.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meh, he's looking at this thread right now. So he knows how much ya love him.


MoveMent™ said:


> somebody wanted me to do something I can't remember right now


oh. I did tell you to post something stupid in that "Black people" a thread while back.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

WHO WANTS TO PLAY YAHOO POOL?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Done.


Nice move.


MSN plz


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I never ignore anyone on WF, because reading ignorant posts is one of my many joys on this site.


i ignore you.:side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I never ignore anyone on WF, because reading ignorant posts is one of my many joys on this site.


Oh. So you like reading your own posts?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

omfg the HBK/Jarret IC title match from IYH is on my RAW set


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even though he doesn't give me too much shit, I added RS to my ignore list (only the second person to ever be on it). I don't want to give him any more of my attention, he's just not worth it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Meh, he's looking at this thread right now. So he knows how much ya love him.
> 
> oh. I did tell you to post something stupid in that "Black people" a thread while back.



that thread has outlived it's glory now


Truth: listening to muzik


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Even though he doesn't give me too much shit, I added RS to my ignore list (only the second person to ever be on it). I don't want to give him any more of my attention, he's just not worth it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


>


Liger approves.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

RS is pretty much the biggest threat any forum has ever seen.

Him and his gigantic like, -2 rep power.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> RS is pretty much the biggest threat any forum has ever seen.
> 
> Him and his gigantic like, -2 rep power.


Nah, JKA and his massive attack on the forum beats that.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Nah, JKA and his massive attack on the forum beats that.


*IT'S A WARRRRRZONE~!!!*


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

That guy in Diesels avy is like one of those real quite ppl from a forign land that if provoked, could kill you with a froot loop and a piece of paper. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> *IT'S A WARRRRRZONE~!!!*


I saw grown men crying and women and children dying in the streets. JKA laid waste to this pathetic place.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nah, JKA and his massive attack on the forum beats that.



:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There were like 200 people here spamming the place. The site was in ruins.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> That guy in Diesels avy is like one of those real quite ppl from a forign land that if provoked, could kill you with a froot loop and a piece of paper. :$


..k


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

roboboy repped me now my cp is ruined


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince McMahon feels that Austin's movie was Sabotaged!!!!!!
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...uccess-where-ecw-stands-more.html#post4104450

Here's a few other things note worthy:


> *McMahon noted there would be an event titled "Night of Champions" where every match is a championship match coming up.


Womens champion vs cruiserweight champion?


> *McMahon said there is an effort now to delegate more within the company so Vince isn't the only person because it isn't healthy for a public company to have one person responsible for everything. He said that if your last name is McMahon or *Levesque,* you are a major candidate to succeed McMahon but you never know what the future holds.


We all knew that was coming. HHH should take over and just give Flair the power.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I saw grown men crying and women and children dying in the streets. JKA laid waste to this pathetic place.


JKA's next gimmick should be 'the God Of War'.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4104040-post1.html


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> JKA's next gimmick should be 'the God Of War'.


john want to join us in pool? its movement, inev, and me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> JKA's next gimmick should be 'the God Of War'.


Nah, Mikro Crocop.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

JKA sucks


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> Nah, Mikro Crocop.


Please don't insult my martial arts. It is highly disrespectful, and would not be accepted, in the land of the rising sun.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He could be a female god of war that is training to be a wrestler/porn star.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Oh. So you like reading your own posts?













Freakin' Jeff. I gotta pay up 4k in points.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> JKA sucks


Who?


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> roboboy repped me now my cp is ruined


Yer i repped ya but how did i ruin your cp?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Can someone get me a avatar GIF of somone getting decked from UFC? Is there somewheere were i can request one?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> JKA sucks


Star Man approves.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Please don't insult my martial arts. It is highly disrespectful, and would not be accepted, in the land of the rising sun.


:lmao I remember that.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

robostar24 said:


> Yer i repped ya but how did i ruin your cp?



it was a joke


----------



## GenerationNeXt (May 3, 2006)

Truth: I'm listening to Rage Against The Machine


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> it was a joke


ok man just spreadin the rep


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> ?


:hb


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> it was a joke


That's what Carlos Mencia said.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Bubba T said:


> That's what Carlos Mencia said.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Freakin' Jeff. I gotta pay up 4k in points.


Can you please post that pic of yours again. The one where it looked like someone pissed on your T-Shirt?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> That's what Carlos Mencia said.


he's my idol


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Can someone get me a avatar GIF of somone getting decked from UFC? Is there somewheere were i can request one?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Can you please post that pic of yours again. The one where it looked like someone pissed on your T-Shirt?


W T F

R

U

Talkin bout?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> he's my idol


Poor bastard.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I feel the need to go to best buy and stock up on some wrestling DVDs tomorrow.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> he's my idol


For this statement, I should ban you for two reasons.

1. You even posting something that puts Mencia in a postitve light

2. You making another unfunny joke, just like your 'idol', Carlos Mencia.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> For this statement, I should ban you for two reasons.
> 
> 1. You even posting something that puts Mencia in a postitve light
> 
> 2. You making another unfunny joke, just like your 'idol', Carlos Mencia.



I'll stop now:sad:



Derek said:


> Poor bastard.


:sad:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Im afraid that is a bit too big. :$

Could someone go request5 one for me in the GIF thread? That page takes forever to load on dial up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> W T F
> 
> R
> 
> ...


You tell me. You posted the pic in the PYP thread a while back I believe.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I feel the need to go to best buy and stock up on some wrestling DVDs tomorrow.


What do you plan on acquiring?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

JKA sucks


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You tell me. You posted the pic in the PYP thread a while back I believe.


OOOOOOOOOOOOO... that yellow tie-die shirt?

I'm sure I can find it somewhere....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> You tell me. You posted the pic in the PYP thread a while back I believe.


I remember that pic. The shirt he had on looked like it had piss on it, but he claimed that it was a faded tye-dye shirt.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Derek said:


> I remember that pic. The shirt he had on looked like it had piss on it, but he claimed that it was a faded tye-dye shirt.


LOL @ people thinking I wear shirts with pee pee on them.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

AMPLine4Life said:


> JKA sucks


Hush now. That name shall not be mentioned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pee pee?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie!!!!


ThatzNotCool said:


> LOL @ people thinking I wear shirts with pee pee on them.


It's ok. You're not as bad as others.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Pee pee?


:agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

one's for the trouble two's for the show threes for the base and that limelight


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Pee pee?


:lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi!:$

Truth-I'm bored:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Moo


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Same.

Smooch Cali.

Is lax around?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Hi!:$
> 
> Truth-I'm bored:sad:



can you find my bike


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just moved the Sega Dreamcast to this TV.

Dreamcast = major ratings.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just moved the Sega Dreamcast to this TV.
> 
> Dreamcast = major ratings.


Sega *Genesis* is the real deal.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Sega *Genesis* is the real deal.


I have one of those but it doesn't have Soul Caliber so I won't be playing it.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I had a sega master system


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> can you find my bike


No. It's probably in the junkyard now. Where it belongs.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Sega *Saturn* beats both



Headliner said:


> No. It's probably in the junkyard now. Where it belongs.


one mans trash is another man's treasure


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

MoveMent™ said:


> Sega *Saturn* beats both


Nah, Sega *Game Gear *beats them all. That thing had an appetite for AAA batteries that could not be satisfied.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Sega *Saturn* beats both


Gross.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Sega *Saturn* beats both
> 
> 
> 
> one mans trash is another man's treasure


I've been meaning to eBay one of those.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

I want a paid membership. *waits for all the people to tell me to buy one*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Ask Nasjayz.


MoveMent™ said:


> Sega *Saturn* beats both
> 
> 
> 
> one mans trash is another man's treasure


Not in that Bike's case.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

will94 said:


> Nah, Sega *Game Gear *beats them all. That thing had an appetite for AAA batteries that could not be satisfied.



good point the gameboy couldn't drain batteries nearly as fast



Headliner said:


> ^^^Ask Nasjayz.
> 
> Not in that Bike's case.


:sad:



WCW said:


> I've been meaning to eBay one of those.


it's not a bad system just don't go waisting a shit load of money for it though


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Sega should come out with another huge system.

I'd turn into a Sega fan boy.

I would say "Fuck Sony" "Fuck X-Box" "Fuck Nintendo"

*"All hail Sega!"*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Thank god someone invented the rechargeable battery pack for the PSP and DS.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> good point the gameboy couldn't drain batteries nearly as fast


True Man


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Good God. I joined this forum when I was 18. I'll be 21 in about 2 and a half weeks.

Won't be getting drunk that Friday for sure. Might buy some vodka and hard lemonade though.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I thought Sony owned Sega now


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cowie said:


> I thought Sony owned Sega now


Nah Sega just stopped making systems and kept making games.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

JKA sucks


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I need to get a trademark on the nickname "Sexual Pegasus"

Truth: Arrived


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cowie said:


> I thought Sony owned Sega now


I thought Nintendo held some sort of rights

EDIT: O


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Wrestlingstar forums is goin down hill....


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

^^Are you advertising?

More money to be made in the games anyhow.

Hi Mcqueen.

Oh I wouldn't know I only buy consoles so I've got something to dust *bares teeth*


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Super Nintendo > Then any of your Sega Crap


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Soul Caliber for the Dreamcast is one of the best games I've ever played and I'm not even a fighting game fan.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I need to get a trademark on the nickname "Sexual Pegasus"


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the points, Jeffery.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Soul Calibur II was the shit when it comes to Fighting games, I almost bought an XBox just for that game so I could play as Spawn.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Mario was a ***. A big kids version of Bert.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Cowie said:


> ^^Are you advertising?
> 
> More money to be made in the games anyhow.
> 
> ...


No man im probably gunna delete it.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Mario was a ***. A big kids version of Bert.


You only wish.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Super Nintendo > Then any of your Sega Crap



Link to the past> 80% of other video games


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I have to agree with Jax, overall IMO the best Gaming console ever was SNES, so many great games.

MoveMent you forgot Super Metroid, that game was as you say "Ballin'"


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I enjoy the PS2.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Sega went bankrupt about a year after the Dreamcast came out. There were several reasons for this, like having no proper third party support for the DC, bad investments on previous consoles, and the ass raping the Playstation 2 handed it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I miss my N64.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Soul Calibur II was the shit when it comes to Fighting games, I almost bought an XBox just for that game so I could play as Spawn.


Playing as link is much more satisfying


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- I miss my N64.


So do I


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Just saw Mick Foley's famous 'Cane Dewey' promo and 'Anti-Hardcore' promo in their entirety for the first time ever...and holy fuck. The AH promo is officially my favorite promo of all time.

N64 is amazing...I still have mine, but my asshole father isn't giving it to me (or any of my other stuff).


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Just saw Mick Foley's famous 'Cane Dewey' promo and 'Anti-Hardcore' promo in their entirety for the first time ever...and holy fuck. The AH promo is officially my favorite promo of all time.
> 
> N64 is amazing...I still have mine, but my asshole father isn't giving it to me (or any of my other stuff).


Rant?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Playing as link is much more satisfying


Well I happen to have the Gamecube version I just heard Spawn was awesome. Link wasn't bad but he was far from the best.

I <3'd Kilik and the Samurai (don't remember the name)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Sega went bankrupt about a year after the Dreamcast came out. There were several reasons for this, like having no proper third party support for the DC, *bad investments on previous consoles*, and the ass raping the Playstation 2 handed it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm listening to Megadeth currently.

<3 them.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I loved Alex Kidd on the master system.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Well I happen to have the Gamecube version I just heard Spawn was awesome. Link wasn't bad but he was far from the best.
> 
> I <3'd Kilik and the Samurai (don't remember the name)


I can't even remember who's on it now :sad: 

it was a good game though, If I didn't sell my gamecube i would still have it


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I wish they would re-release Goldeneye. Best first person shooter ever.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

My friend had a mega-cd until the cops raided him and they never gave it back.

Lax, did you get your USB problem fixed?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Rant?


No time. It'll be tomorrow if I'm still in the mood.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I like Mr. Game and Watch on SSB Melee


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> N64 is amazing...I still have mine, but my asshole father isn't giving it to me (or any of my other stuff).


:lmao

Throwback.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

NBA Jam on SNES > Every game ever made.

Nothing could ever beat making full court shots that go in 98% of the time. And being "on fire" meaning you can't miss a shot, no matter where you are on the court.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCK said:


> Truth - I wish they would re-release Goldeneye. Best first person shooter ever.


I'm sure plenty of people disagree with that, but it was the best first person shooter I ever played.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Half Life 1 and 2 > Goldeneye


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> No time. It'll be tomorrow if I'm still in the mood.


No ratings.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Is Paul London going heel?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4104753-post1.html

This kid needs to go cut his/her wrists or something. Their original post was whining about how Rock/Austin would never happen again, and that Vince should die in a car crash because he made the final Rock/Austin match end without a clean finish when he helped Austin beat Rock with a chair, even though their last match was actually at WM XIX and ended with Rock cleanly pinning Austin.

Yet when they got shit on because they were being a moron, they edit their post to bitch out the world of WF. Nice.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


>


Not even the classic Sonic CD could stop that addon from being a total failure. It was before it's time and unconventinal. Sega didn't learn it's lesson when it released the Saturn either.

Damn them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Half Life 1 and 2 > Goldeneye


Nah. Goldeneye is pretty much the greatest game ever invented.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

will94 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4104753-post1.html
> 
> This kid needs to go cut his/her wrists or something. Their original post was whining about how Rock/Austin would never happen again, and that Vince should die in a car crash because he made the final Rock/Austin match end without a clean finish when he helped Austin beat Rock with a chair, even though their last match was actually at WM XIX and ended with Rock cleanly pinning Austin.
> 
> Yet when they got shit on because they were being a moron, they edit their post to bitch out the world of WF. Nice.


Dude has issues.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Monday Night Raw: February 29, 1996


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Not even the classic Sonic CD could stop that addon from being a total failure. It was before it's time and unconventinal. Sega didn't learn it's lesson when it released the Saturn either.
> 
> Damn them.


I always thought The Saturn failed because most of the good games didn't come out in America.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Sonic CD was great 


but I prefer Sonic 2 & 3


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

will94 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4104753-post1.html
> 
> This kid needs to go cut his/her wrists or something. Their original post was whining about how Rock/Austin would never happen again, and that Vince should die in a car crash because he made the final Rock/Austin match end without a clean finish when he helped Austin beat Rock with a chair, even though their last match was actually at WM XIX and ended with Rock cleanly pinning Austin.
> 
> Yet when they got shit on because they were being a moron, they edit their post to bitch out the world of WF. Nice.


LOL He's dishing out warnings now. It was a shit thread.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah. Goldeneye is pretty much the greatest game ever invented.


I'd be Obbjob cause he was so small, and really hard to shoot. 


Set it on Licence to kill as well.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The Saturn failed because Sega couldn't keep up with Sony and Nintendo on the price front. They kept puting out stuff, but it was always more expensive than the Playstation and Nintendo 64, so people went with N64 and PS1.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

will94 said:


> The Saturn failed because Sega couldn't keep up with Sony and Nintendo on the price front. They kept puting out stuff, but it was always more expensive than the Playstation and Nintendo 64, so people went with N64 and PS1.


True. 

I still want one. I never owned one and it's apparently the only system that's virtually impossible to emulate.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro got him first...


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Just rented WWE Royal Rumble 2007 for free and will end up copying it most likely a few times for some sales and a copy for myself if my DVD to VHS recorder still works.

Watching Smackdown right now.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Spiderman.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> Sonic CD was great
> 
> 
> but I prefer Sonic 2 & 3


I'm seriously can't decide between Sonic CD and Sonic 2, and 2 is like my favorite Sonic game ever. I believe it was made a year after Sonic 2.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

It was cassius. I thought that guy was dead.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm playing Sonic Adventure right now. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was the guy that threatened that he was going to hunt down Nitemare and kill him. I wonder how that worked out.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'm playing Sonic Adventure right now. :side:


I love the pinball level. One of the reasons being if you messed up, you were sent to the 'dumpster' and had to work your way back up.

Damn SA was a good game. Shame it went down in quality since.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I love the pinball level. One of the reasons being if you messed up, you were sent to the 'dumpster' and had to work your way back up.
> 
> Damn SA was a good game. Shame it went down in quality since.


I remember that, The Casino level. I just loaded up an old game that's on the airship. 

Yeah SA 1 and 2 were probably the last great Sonic games unless you count the DS one which was awesome.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> I'm seriously can't decide between Sonic CD and Sonic 2, and 2 is like my favorite Sonic game ever. I believe it was made a year after Sonic 2.


yeah it came out a year later, sonic used to be so damn good, except the carnival level in Sonic 3

free roaming in SA was awesome


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Derek said:


> It was the guy that threatened that he was going to hunt down Nitemare and kill him. I wonder how that worked out.


:lmao So that was his warning? He's gonna hunt us all down and kill us? :lmao a) Like he could find any of us and b) I've got a few Louisville Sluggers in my closet if he ever does lol


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Watching Smackdown and we are an hour and 4 minutes in but the main event is next.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-Watching Smackdown and we are an hour and 4 minutes in but the main event is next.


They take like 20 minutes to do entrances, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> :lmao So that was his warning? He's gonna hunt us all down and kill us? :lmao a) Like he could find any of us and b) I've got a few Louisville Sluggers in my closet if he ever does lol


He can't track down anybody. He's just another poor soul with delusions of grandeur.


He'd make a great YouTube shooter. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone threatening to kill someone and I didn't get a chance to accept a fight to the death, damn I'm slipping up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Michael Cole is such a fucking nitwit. Edge cashes in MITB and he's going bollistic with anger, then he says, and I quote "Edge had every right to do this", as one of the comments he made during the after match discussion.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Are only mods able to change the color of their usertitle?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Poor Micheal Cole get Todd Grisham hate just for doing his job, it's not his fault he has to say lame lines.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Someone threatening to kill someone and I didn't get a chance to accept a fight to the death, damn I'm slipping up.


Yeah.


but you know who isn't slipping up? Mushiking Terry.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

JBL messed up to though. When Edge came out he said "not like this damnit" then he was comending him for doing it later.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> but you know who isn't slipping up? Mushiking Terry.


"Sexual Pegasus" > Mushiking Terry


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

will94 said:


> They take like 20 minutes to do entrances, I'm not kidding.


Well it is now 9:14. Ten minutes later and the announcer just finished the rules..


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WCW said:


> I remember that, The Casino level. I just loaded up an old game that's on the airship.
> 
> Yeah SA 1 and 2 were probably the last great Sonic games unless you count the DS one which was awesome.


Ah, Sonic Rush. The second reason I bought a DS. Yeah, it's a good game. Brings hope that every new Sonic game isn't going to be total crap.



> Michael Cole is such a fucking nitwit. Edge cashes in MITB and he's going bollistic with anger, then he says, and I quote "Edge had every right to do this", as one of the comments he made during the after match discussion.


How does that make him a nitwit? He knew Edge had every right to do what he did, and he couldn't stand it as the face commentator. Makes sense.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> "Sexual Pegasus" > Mushiking Terry


No wai.

Terry is a double champion.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> Michael Cole is such a fucking nitwit. Edge cashes in MITB and he's going bollistic with anger, then he says, and I quote "Edge had every right to do this", as one of the comments he made during the after match discussion.


JBL was doing it too. When Edge was coming to the ring, JBL was like, "You've gotta be kidding me, no Edge, not this way, no damnit, no!" Then when the match started, JBL was pulling the "It's brilliant, great move by Edge!"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> JBL messed up to though. When Edge came out he said "not like this damnit" then he was comending him for doing it later.


Double standards work for JBL. His heel character's supposed to be a hypocrite.

I am surprised he said nothing about Kennedy though, I figured he'd be more vocal about what happened since he's such a big fan of his on screen.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

chole and jbl got their scripts mixed up :side:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Cali showed me the wonders of Firefox. And I fucking love it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> No wai.
> 
> Terry is a double champion.


Terry/Suzuki is a friend and protege(sp?) of Misawa's of course he's a double champion. Kotoro Suzuki is pretty good though.

Truth: NOAH needs to steal Shinsuke Nakamura from NJPW, I think he would fit in so much better than he does in New Japan.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm shocked Bret Hart is fifth all time in combined WWE title length.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MOD ARGUMENT!!!

Now 17 minutes in and the match still hasnt started.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Double standards work for JBL. His heel character's supposed to be a hypocrite.
> 
> I am surprised he said nothing about Kennedy though, I figured he'd be more vocal about what happened since he's such a big fan of his on screen.


Kennedy is face now. Why should he put him over if he's a heel commentator?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Kennedy is face now. Why should he put him over if he's a heel commentator?


Because Pyro likes Kennedy and JBL, DUH!

Actually you have a good point.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Cali showed me the wonders of Firefox. And I fucking love it.


Took you long enough


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Terry/Suzuki is a friend and protege(sp?) of Misawa's of course he's a double champion. Kotoro Suzuki is pretty good though.
> 
> Truth: NOAH needs to steal Shinsuke Nakamura from NJPW, I think he would fit in so much better than he does in New Japan.


I've never seen any of Nakamura's matches. 

all I know is that he is in some group along with Chono, Bernard, Tomko, ....and Orlando Jordan.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

That literally took exactly 20 minutes until the match started.

Truth-Might watch Royal Rumble 2007 after SD! is over.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Holt said:


> Took you long enough


I didn't think i could get it with AOL and my crappy computer. :$

I'm using that Neo Extreme theme or whatever its called.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Chaos said:


> I didn't think i could get it with AOL and my crappy computer. :$
> 
> I'm using that Neo Extreme theme or whatever its called.


AOL is glorified spyware 

I'm using black japan theme


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I've never seen any of Nakamura's matches.
> 
> all I know is that he is in some group along with Chono, Bernard, STOP THERE!


Yeah he's a member of Black, no one likes Tomko or Jordan so why not put them in one of the heel stables.

You really should get the Jan 4th Dome show from this year Derek, it was an awesome show and a good Nakamura vs Kawada match and he more than holds his own against Dangerous K.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

gtg peace


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I love that video of Colbert singing in Korean.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching RAW from February 29, 1996 


Roddy Piper just announced the HBK/Hart match at WM will be an Iron Man match


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Holt said:


> AOL is glorified spyware
> 
> I'm using black japan theme


I hate it. Cant wait for the day when I get high speed. Then I can get live.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I wish I had Raw's from 96,97 and 98.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I'd mark out if MVP scores a fall in his match at Judgment Day using the Take It To The Bank.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I wish I had Raw's from 96,97 and 98.


Buy them then.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Kennedy is face now. Why should he put him over if he's a heel commentator?


He puts over London and Kendrick all the time, same with other people. He's sort of heel and neutral, actually.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Yeah he's a member of Black, no one likes Tomko or Jordan so why not put them in one of the heel stables.
> 
> You really should get the Jan 4th Dome show from this year Derek, it was an awesome show and a good Nakamura vs Kawada match and he more than holds his own against Dangerous K.


Cool, I'll get it in my next order from IVP.

I'm also thinking about getting NOAH show from July 10th 2004 and Best of Kawada vs. Kobashi volume 3.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Is Edge going to feud with Kennedy or Taker? Is Taker still injured?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> He puts over London and Kendrick all the time, same with other people. He's sort of heel and neutral, actually.


Then he's either not very good at what he does or there should be no double standard for him. Take your pick.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Edge will feud with batista for now.

Cali I would if I had the money.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Then he's either not very good at what he does or there should be no double standard for him. Take your pick.


The first one


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMp_nSK2bvA

That's fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

will94 said:


> Truth - I'd mark out if MVP scores a fall in his match at Judgment Day using the *Take It To The Bank*.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^I think that's his version of the crossface or something. Course I heard he was calling that the TTB or Tribute To Benoit but who knows for sure.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Then he's either not very good at what he does or there should be no double standard for him. Take your pick.


If you're going to make me choose between those 2 options, then there shouldn't be a double standard for him, but either way there is. He's very good at what he does. JBL > Flair.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> If you're going to make me choose between those 2 options, then there shouldn't be a double standard for him, but either way there is. He's very good at what he does. *JBL > Flair*.


At commentating probably but that's about it.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Edge will feud with batista for now.


He needs to get injured so that Edge and Kennedy can feud. With that much mic skills in one feud, it would produce some awesome promos and whatnot. Not to mention they are both good in the ring. They could drag it all the way up to SS.

Id like to see it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> JBL > Flair.


:shocked:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


>


Crippler Crossface. It was originally called 'Tribute To Benoit', then it became 'Take it To the Bank'.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> At commentating probably but that's about it.


At everything that has to do with being entertaining in a non wrestling capacity, in ring skill isn't as important as being a good entertainer.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> If you're going to make me choose between those 2 options, then there shouldn't be a double standard for him, but either way there is. He's very good at what he does. *JBL > Flair.*


Wow :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> ^I think that's his version of the crossface or something. Course I heard he was calling that the TTB or Tribute To Benoit but who knows for sure.
> 
> 
> If you're going to make me choose between those 2 options, then there shouldn't be a double standard for him, but either way there is. He's very good at what he does. JBL > Flair.


You don't have to pick between those two if you could defend him in another way. Now your biasness kicks in so I'm done.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Crippler Crossface. It was originally called 'Tribute To Benoit', then it became 'Take it To the Bank'.


Ha! I knew it. :side:

Ok, I didn't really but it was an accurate guess.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Cool, I'll get it in my next order from IVP.
> 
> I'm also thinking about getting NOAH show from July 10th 2004 and Best of Kawada vs. Kobashi volume 3.


Yes, you have been trained well. If you like Dynamite Kid you should get his best of, it's excellent especially by 1982 standards.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> At everything that has to do with being entertaining in a non wrestling capacity, in ring skill isn't as important as being a good entertainer.


:no:

People whom are blind to the greatness of Ric Flair should be taken to the woodshed. :gun:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Current Flair > JBL (in his prime*)






*Did he have a prime?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nagata Lock II > Take it to the Bank/Crippler Crossface

Dean Malenko > Nagata, Benoit and MVP for inventing the damn move.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :no:


I just don't see how Flair was that amazing, sorry.

Good wrestler, good entertainer, good all around but he's not really high up on my preferred performers list.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ric Flair was 1.5 million times the entertainer that JBL is. And he did it for 30 years.

30 years > 3 years


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> *Dean Malenko* > Nagata, Benoit and MVP for inventing the damn move.


I saw him at House show a couple months ago, he was walking around before the show started. I was going to ask for his autograph, but he looked busy so I didn't bother him. I wouldn't want to anger him because he might put me in the Cloverleaf.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Flair's 89 > JBL's three years three times over... 

...and that's just on the mic. :side:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Flair's 89 > JBL's life


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not even gonna get into it with you people. Just don't enjoy Flair as much, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I need an avatar.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair in '06 > JBL's family


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Flairs 89 > The careers of most workers


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I saw him at House show a couple months ago, he was walking around before the show started.. I was going to ask for his autograph, but he looked busy so I didn't bother him. I wouldn't want to anger him because he might put me in the Cloverleaf.


I saw him at the eddie tribute show but thats the only time I've seen him in person.

Truth: He's not my favorite wrestler ever but if you take into account his being an all around talent, no one has ever been better than Flair.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> I need an avatar.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1yfc8_singin-in-korean

Get someone to make you an avy gif out of that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Flair was freakin 40 years old in 89 too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sup John

Truth: I've given up on anyone attempting my banner.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Kennedy > Flair


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Sup John
> 
> Truth: I've given up on anyone attempting my banner.


Nothing much, man. Watching South Park. You?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Found a site where I can download Raw's from 97 and 98.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Kennedy > Flair


No lies in the truth thread.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I hate how Edge is being known as a guy that cant beat champions in actual matches. I mean he beat Cena after a 35 minute match and then couldnt do it at the Rumble. Now he beats Taker after he had a 25 minute match and who really thinks he is gonna beat Batista at JD. I mean honestly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No lies in the truth thread.


He's getting the briefcase again


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Found a site where I can download Raw's from 97 and 98.



link pls


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nothing much, man. Watching South Park. You?


Nothing really, kinda bored.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> He's getting the briefcase again


There's no briefcase to get until WM24


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bored too:sad:

Edge will beat Batista at Judgement Day. Then probably beat him again at Vengeance. Then he might feud with Kennedy throughout the summer. That's what I think.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Batista will probably suffer another muscle tear at Judgement Day, he's about due for another one.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

http://wtfsega.ytmnd.com/


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> http://wtfsega.ytmnd.com/



I bookmarked it


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Edge is so going over on Batista.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Gonna watch the first 30 minutes of SD! cause I missed it the first time and then I may put in Rumble 07.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching HBK vs. 123 Kid


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Just watched Colbert's Korean music vid again.

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Jeffdivalover needs to come in here and post so theres a reason this thread is dead.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Rajah's character in WWF should have the Boss Theme in Sonic 2 be his entrance music. Hell, they should just continue playing it as he speaks because you just know someone's in danger of getting banned. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Jeffdivalover needs to come in here and post so theres a reason this thread is dead.


you called me?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thread just got fucked over apparently.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeff = ratings


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> you called me?


:lmao

What's up Jeff?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Just watched Colbert's Korean music vid again.
> 
> :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Well nevermind then.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Pfft. This is not dead without JDL.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Bubba T said:


> Rajah's character in WWF should have the Boss Theme in Sonic 2 be his entrance music. Hell, they should just continue playing it as he speaks because you just know someone's in danger of getting banned. :side:


:lmao



*HEADLINER*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


It honestly may be one of the, if not the funniest thing I've ever seen on that show.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Who all is on both SD and Raw? I have Edge, Matt Hardy, and Mr. Kennedy. Is that all?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> What's up Jeff?


playing yahoo Literati with ESPN166, Movement, Diesel, and Inev21.

how are you doing?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Glad to be done with work this week but as of now I'm currently very bored.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It honestly may be one of the, if not the funniest thing I've ever seen on that show.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Glad to be done with work this week but as of now *I'm currently very bored*.


same here. besides john is cheating in the game.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Who all is on both SD and Raw? I have Edge, Matt Hardy, and Mr. Kennedy. Is that all?


I'm guessing that Edge is going to just stay on Smackdown now.

I have no idea why they put the Hardys on both shows. They should just put Matt on Raw.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

FU. No I'm not.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> FU. No I'm not.


i know, im just saying that because im not happy losing. 

63 you
47 me
50 ESPN
43 inev
4 movement


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Justin "Hawk" Bradshaw is on my TV


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> FU. No I'm not.



*SWAGGER JACKER!!!?!?!?!?!!???????!!?1/1/1*



night all


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> I'm guessing that Edge is going to just stay on Smackdown now.
> 
> I have no idea why they put the Hardys on both shows. They should just put Matt on Raw.


Its not both Hardyz as of the past 2 weeks its just been Matt on both shows.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Matt Hardy > HBK.

:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Justin "Hawk" Bradshaw is on my TV
> 
> 
> :lmao


You should change the channel.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Matt Hardy > HBK.
> 
> :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nite MoveMent

Justin "Hawk" Bradshaw, ahh yes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Matt Hardy > HBK.
> 
> :side:


Die Nikki.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You should change the channel.


Good call.


Watching HHH vs. Bret hart now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just seen smackdown it was good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Nite MoveMent
> 
> Justin "Hawk" Bradshaw, ahh yes.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I just seen smackdown it was good.


hey frankie whats up?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


>


He so looks like "Big Sky" Tyler Mane (better known as an actor than a wrestler) in that picture. :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I'm guessing that Edge is going to just stay on Smackdown now.


I doubt it. Edge is on SmackDown! because the WWE had to move a big star to SmackDown! in order to help keep the show strong with the injuries to Undertaker, Booker, Mysterio and Kennedy. The latter 3 are all going to be back within 2 or 3 months, therefore he will likely lose the title, then head back to Raw. 

Raw is lacking besides Cena and Michaels as it is, HHH is coming back too but that's not enough.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I feel like watching a digital video disc of some sort.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Boobs. Haha, boobs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Raw is lacking besides Cena and Michaels as it is, *HHH is coming back too but that's not enough.*


Did you miss 2003 to 2005 when Trips pretty much carried the company by himself?

My money is on Edge staying on Smackdown for at least a year anyways.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I doubt it. Edge is on SmackDown! because the WWE had to move a big star to SmackDown! in order to help keep the show strong with the injuries to Undertaker, Booker, Mysterio and Kennedy. The latter 3 are all going to be back within 2 or 3 months, therefore he will likely lose the title, then head back to Raw.
> 
> Raw is lacking besides Cena and Michaels as it is, HHH is coming back too but that's not enough.


You're not going to change your usertitle to "Fools, Edge isn't staying on smackdown" are you? Because it didn't work out in one of your last usertitle claims.


Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Kdrag said:


> Boobs. Haha, boobs.


drunk?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I feel like watching a digital video disc of some sort.


No Way Out 03


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Kdrag said:


> Boobs. Haha, boobs.


?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Did you miss 2003 to 2005 when Trips pretty much carried the company by himself?
> 
> My money is on Edge staying on Smackdown for at least a year anyways.


No, I watched it. They're still lacking stars either way, and Edge wouldn't have gone to SmackDown! if not for injuries anyways, so I could see him heading back. It's not that much of a stretch honestly.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> No Way Out 03


I only have that on VHS.

But I may give it a watch, actually.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hey frankie whats up?


Not much just watching tv my wrestlemania 22 dvd came just need mania 23 and I will have all the manias on dvd. I also bought a dvd from the member spartanlax. Smackdown was good i cheanged the channel when Edge came out. how are you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I only have that on VHS.
> 
> But I may give it a watch, actually.


Do it


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Spartanlax is supposed to get back to me with contact info about buying those compilations this weekend. Hope he doesn't forget.

And quick question, anyone who saw Backlash 2007 is it going to be worth buying once it's out cause I may order that, WM 23 and the Ladder match comp all at once.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NastyNas and I almost have the same amount of posts.

Word.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> And quick question, anyone who saw Backlash 2007 is it going to be worth buying once it's out cause I may order that, WM 23 and the Ladder match comp all at once.


Yes. It was an all-around solid PPV, IMO.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Not much just watching tv my wrestlemania 22 dvd came just need mania 23 and I will have all the manias on dvd. I also bought a dvd from the member spartanlax. Smackdown was good i cheanged the channel when Edge came out. how are you?


nm. just playing with diesel, inev21, ESPN. Movement left . and John (Diesel) is cheating.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*anyone else like Survivor Man on discovery or that Man vs Wild show?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- The episode of American Gladiators with Rico is on right now. 

:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Do it





JR said:


> STONE COLD STUNNER~!! STONE COLD STUNNER!!! BAH GAWD, ONE MORE TIME!!! ONE MORE TIME!!!!


I'll watch it to hear JR mark out like a mad man. And for the return of Steve.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I can't decide if I want to call Diesel, _The Vietnamese Hammer_, _Dangerous D_ or _buttercup_.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *anyone else like Survivor Man on discovery or that Man vs Wild show?*


hi sabrina whats up?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I can't decide if I want to call Diesel, _The Vietnamese Hammer_, _Dangerous D_ or _buttercup_.


:lmao

Second one. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Second one. :$


Damn I eas hoping for Vietnamese Hammer but ok, you win.

I was going to throw _Sexual Pegasus Kid_ in there as well but that would sound perverted since i'm the original SP.

I've said too much already :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I can't decide if I want to call Diesel, _The Vietnamese Hammer_, _Dangerous D_ or _buttercup_.


Buttercup :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I can't decide if I want to call Diesel, _The Vietnamese Hammer_, _Dangerous D_ or _buttercup_.


Buttercup = Ratings


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JR had totally mark outs for Austin. Just like I do for HBK:$ Especially in 95-97. Now I see why WCW says I have a mancrush on him.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I can't decide if I want to call Diesel, _The Vietnamese Hammer_, _Dangerous D_ or _*buttercup*_.


that one.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner, an episode of AG with Rico is on now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Buttercup = Ratings


Man speaks the truth.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> JR had totally mark outs for Austin. Just like I do for HBK:$ Especially in 95-97. Now I see why WCW says I have a mancrush on him.


For the return of Austin at NWO '03, I honestly think that's the most I've ever heard him mark out like crazy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hi sabrina whats up?


*what's up buttercup? 


It's all good on this side. *


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I'll watch it to hear JR mark out like a mad man. And for the return of Steve.


It's a great moment 



> JR had totally mark outs for Austin. Just like I do for HBK Especially in 95-97. Now I see why WCW says I have a mancrush on him


You should of gotten the '96 RAW set


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Truth: The Ducks lost


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I think I rater skip next weeks smackdown.


Spartanlax had given me all contact info three days ago.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I have thought about ordering Sacrifice this Sunday as I think of matches like AJ/Joe and the 4 way and 3 way X matches but then I think of Russo and say nah I aint buying it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *what's up buttercup?
> 
> 
> It's all good on this side. *


nm. GS beat Jazz  im happy. 

are you going to see rush hour 3 in aug 10?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching "The Ring Master" Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Savio Vega


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *what's up buttercup?
> 
> 
> It's all good on this side. *


Hey Sabrina long time no talk


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching "The Ring Master" Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Savio Vega


Is DiBiase managing? Because if he isn't no need to watch that match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

IYF said:


> Hey Sabrina long time no talk


GTFO and stay in the above you thread.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> nm. GS beat Jazz  im happy.
> 
> are you going to see rush hour 3 in aug 10?


*I'll probably watch it November 10th on DVD 


IYF, hey there! How are you? I miss you... and ya gothic galpal  I think she wants a lapdance from me *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> GTFO and stay in the above you thread.


:lmao You really are on an anti-"Above You" thread crusade, aren't you?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Is DiBiase managing? Because if he isn't no need to watch that match.


Yeah :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm currently ripping the Megadeth album 'Youthanasia' to my computer.

Truth - Megadeth rules.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'll probably watch it November 10th on DVD *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> * I think she wants a lapdance from me *


Who doesn't!? :side:

Wait must remember, Must be 18 or older to ride Space Mountain, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Sup Sabrina?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Headliner said:


> GTFO and stay in the above you thread.


Why?



> IYF, hey there! How are you? I miss you... and ya gothic galpal I think she wants a lapdance from me


Im good & so is my gothic galpal, June 4th is going to be our 1 year anniversary :shocked: & she does want that lapdance  & maybe i do as well :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Because you're not welcome herrrre.


Derek said:


> :lmao You really are on an anti-"Above You" thread crusade, aren't you?


Ya!!!!!!!!!

Team TTT vs Team Above you.

As long as Russo or Steph doesn't book it, I'm happy.

Who will be on the teams:side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ya!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Team TTT vs Team Above you.
> 
> ...


*Raises hand politely*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^^Because you're not welcome herrrre.
> 
> Ya!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Russo should book everything.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ya!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Team TTT vs Team Above you.
> 
> ...


Well, you're obviously Team Captain of the TTT team. Sure, I'll be on the team too. I'm in here most of the time anyways.

We're going to face The Kliq in WARGAMES!!!!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just watched 2006 wwe hall of fame from the mania 22 dvd. next month I want to buy mania 23 then I will have all the manias on dvd. also I want to buy the rumble set I found a site that's selling it for $141.23.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im calling it a night, good night everyone!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Who doesn't!? :side:
> 
> Wait must remember, Must be 18 or older to ride Space Mountain, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sup Sabrina?


You need to update your Space Mountain guidelines, WOOOOOOO!

I've said too much :side:

Peace Jeff


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I post in both threads. Which team am I on?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Who doesn't!? :side:
> 
> Wait must remember, Must be 18 or older to ride Space Mountain, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sup Sabrina?



*I hope Space Mountain is a rough ride. 

You have any luck finding the first season of Alias yet?





Diesel, do you like the new remake that MegaDave did with A Tout Le monde or however you spell it?*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Who doesn't!? :side:


 Sup man?



> ^^^Because you're not welcome herrrre.


Well im gonna stay


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later Jeff.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Me > Everybody else


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Wouldn't it just be easier to pick the teams based on most posts in the thread? I guess that makes too much sense huh?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to pick the teams based on most posts in the thread? I guess that makes too much sense huh?


Either way, I'd be on the team.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Truth: Im watching Summerslam 06


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Meh, I guess.

Me, Diesel, Derek, WCW, AMP, CaL

Team?

We will kill them in wargames. Too much star power.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

You want some! Come get some! :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Diesel, do you like the new remake that MegaDave did with A Tout Le monde or however you spell it?*


Yeah, it's not too bad. But I do prefer the regular version over it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Later Jeff.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> You want some! Come get some! :side:


:lmao why did you use a cena quote :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Meh, I guess.
> 
> Me, Diesel, Derek, WCW, AMP, CaL
> 
> ...


We should replace you with McQueen.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Woohoo... Yeehoo...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, it's not too bad. But I do prefer the regular version over it.


*Me too. I'm not much of a fan of that song anyway though.*


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

IYF said:


> :lmao why did you use a cena quote :no:


Lol I don't know.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I hope Space Mountain is a rough ride.
> 
> You have any luck finding the first season of Alias yet?
> 
> ...


1. If thats how you like it  :lmao

2. I have so many wrestling DVD's right now to watch I haven't even looked but since Rescue Me season 3 is supposedly out in just a few weeks I'll take a look then.

3. I personally prefer the Original _Le Toute le Monde_


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Their team would be: P1, IYF, Brye, Temptest, CaptChristian


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: here


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> We should replace you with McQueen.


:agree:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Lol I don't know.


Its just im so tired of Cena


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

IYF said:


> Truth: Im watching Summerslam 06


Yo, can I join the Kliq? I would do anything to join WF's best group!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Their team would be: P1, IYF, Brye, Temptest, CaptChristian


:$

Sub King Bookah for Tempest. So the kliq will be more complete.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> :agree:


McQueen accepts, welcome to the team.

You can be our manager Headliner.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Their team would be: P1, IYF, Brye, Temptest, CaptChristian


Ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Their team would be: *P1*, IYF, Brye, Temptest, CaptChristian


They've already lost.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> 1. If thats how you like it


*Absolutely *





> 3. I personally prefer the Original _Le Toute le Monde_


*You're so sexy when you talk proper french like that.. [/swoons]*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :$
> 
> Sub King Bookah for Tempest. So the kliq will be more complete.


Ok, Temptest will be a manager as well. Don't get distracted, got it?


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Derek said:


> They've already lost.


:lmao!!

No offense P1.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Yo, can I join the Kliq? I would do anything to join WF's best group!


Do you have a problem with me or somethimg?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> They've already lost.


Honestly, Derek. Dont fuck with me right now. I'm not in the fuckin mood for that shit.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

IYF said:


> Do you have a problem with me or somethimg?


What the hell? How did you come to that conclusion? I want to join the Kliq, because it seems to be the coolest group around here.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Knightmace™ said:


> Truth: here


Hi


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :$
> 
> Sub King Bookah for Tempest. So the kliq will be more complete.


*I miss Tempy!!! *looks for a crying smiley*


Phenom, what's wrong, sweety?*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

This thread is so awesome currently. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Honestly, Derek. Dont fuck with me right now. I'm not in the fuckin mood for that shit.


Happy Birthday


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> What the hell? How did you come to that conclusion? I want to join the Kliq, because it seems to be the coolest group around here.


I thought you were being sarcastic, yeah you can join i dont care.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cal, are you singin' in Korean?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Honestly, Derek. Dont fuck with me right now. I'm not in the fuckin mood for that shit.


Ok, ok, I'll quit messing with you.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ok, Temptest will be a manager as well. Don't get distracted, got it?


Done. We all set then.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ir-cant-measure-up-bret-hart.html#post4105508

............................................


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I miss Tempy!!! *looks for a crying smiley*
> 
> 
> Phenom, what's wrong, sweety?*


Cant discuss it with anybody in this thread because they will cclaim I am looking for sympathy or some bullshit like that.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

IYF said:


> I thought you were being sarcastic, yeah you can join i dont care.


Why would I be sarcastic, man? Internet = Serious Business.

How can you not care? Isn't this some sort of VIP group or am I missing something? You don't make it seem special...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Team Truth: Cali, WCW, AMP, Derek, McQueen (w/ Headliner)

vs.

Team Above You: P1, CaptChristian, Bookah, IYF, Byre (w/ Temptest)

WAR GAMES!!!!!!!!

Book it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WTF. I'm not on the team?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Cant discuss it with anybody in this thread because they will cclaim I am looking for sympathy or some bullshit like that.


*PM me then.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Done. We all set then.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ir-cant-measure-up-bret-hart.html#post4105508
> 
> ............................................


Why would he join as TheNaitch and then say Bret is better? :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Team Truth: Cali, WCW, AMP, Derek, McQueen (w/ Headliner)
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


Team TTT thread destroys them and win with a clean sweep. Just like Team DX over Team Rated RKO.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Absolutely *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEXUAL PEGASUS! Told you guys its not just a gimmick.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Why would I be sarcastic, man? Internet = Serious Business.
> 
> How can you not care? Isn't this some sort of VIP group or am I missing something? You don't make it seem special...


Well its not a VIP group & its not that special, well it isnt to me, i only joined cause he asked me 2.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

IYF said:


> Well its not a VIP group & its not that special, well it isnt to me, i only joined cause he asked me 2.


Oh, then I don't want to join anymore. Sorry.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Team Truth: Cali, WCW, AMP, Derek, McQueen (w/ Headliner)
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


Ratings! :agree:


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Team Truth: Cali, WCW, AMP, Derek, McQueen (w/ Headliner)
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


You guys made teams based on threads. Very nice.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Team TTT thread destroys them and win with a clean sweep. Just like Team DX over Team Rated RKO.


*AMP eliminates Bookah*

AMP: Who was that guy?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

You're so jealous, Inev.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Inev21 said:


> Oh, then I don't want to join anymore. Sorry.


Ok.

Truth: Im going to PWG next Saturday & Sunday :agree:


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> You're so jealous, Inev.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO @ AMP. *King Bookah walks to the back in shame*


AMPLine4Life said:


> Why would he join as TheNaitch and then say Bret is better? :no:


I know. He's made a few random threads in the General WWE section. Mainly lists of things.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> *AMP eliminates Bookah*
> 
> AMP: Who was that guy?


:lmao

I don't know, Book-uh? Something like that.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

IYF said:


> Well its not a VIP group & its not that special, well it isnt to me, i only joined cause he asked me 2.


To me the group is special well to me at least because TSF is our friend and I was honor to be asked to join the group with every friend I have in the Above You Thread.

TSF might get hurt if he reads what you wrote. :$


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Diesel said:


> WTF. I'm not on the team?


Yeah what's up with that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Cal, are you singin' in Korean?


Nah, Puerto Rican


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Yeah what's up with that.


No Diesel, no ratings.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> To me the group is special well to me at least because TSF is our friend and I was honor to be asked to join the group with every friend I have in the Above You Thread.
> 
> TSF might get hurt if he reads what you wrote. :$


You're not even in the Kliq.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Will not Job to Phenners or Brye's Penis.

I have creative control.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *PM me then.*


Done.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Will not Job to Phenners or *Brye's Penis.*
> 
> I have creative control.


Don't you mean vagina? :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Phenners kicks everybodies ass because he has a Cena avatar and everybody knows Cena is Superman. So therefore I win.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Will not Job to Phenners or Brye's Penis.
> 
> I have creative control.


Fine.

I'm in against Brye. He cuts me open with a bunch of paper cuts on my forehead.

Once he realizes that I soiled his April 2007 issue of Playboy with my blood, he begins to weep. I roll him up with a school boy for the 1-2-3.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> You're not even in the Kliq.


That's what you think.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Will not Job to Phenners or Brye's Penis.
> 
> I have creative control.


It was a clean sweep, none of us jobbed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Phenners kicks everybodies ass because he has a Cena avatar and everybody knows Cena is Superman. So therefore I win.


If Hashimoto were still alive he would literally stiff the fuck out of Cena and make him sell, because Hashimoto was the man. I drop you on your head with a Brainbuster DDT after kicking you in the face as hard as a 280lb man possibly can, you die in the process.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I win. I have the avatar of Superman or I mean Cena.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4105569-post97.html


:lmao:lmao:lmao


Every other black person on the board should feel embarrassed because of that


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> That's what you think.


All Kliq members must have "PROUD member of the Kliq" in their signature. Are you too good to have that written in your signature or are you ASHAMED to be in that group?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm Anti-Inev.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> All Kliq members must have "PROUD member of the Kliq" in their signature. Are you too good to have that written in your signature or are you ASHAMED to be in that group?


Sorry I only listen to Mods.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> Sorry I only listen to Mods.


Shit, you're a funny one.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> If Hashimoto were still alive he would literally stiff the fuck out of Cena and make him sell, because Hashimoto was the man. I drop you on your head with a Brainbuster DDT after kicking you in the face as hard as a 280lb man possibly can, you die in the process.


Sounds like ratings to me.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Members who don't accept Ric Flair as their lord and savior make me angry.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, I thought my idea was pretty funny.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Members who don't except Ric Flair as their lord and savior make me angry.


Members who confuse the word accept with the word except make me angry.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Inev21 said:


> Members who confuse the word accept with the word except make me angry.


Nice way to edit my post. :side:


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Nice way to edit my post. :side:


Nice way to bullshit. I was just fast enough to quote your post before you edited it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Members who don't accept Ric Flair as their lord and savior make me angry.


Isn't Mickie your only God?

Could've sworn that was how you were...


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Isn't Mickie your only God?
> 
> Could've sworn that was how you were...


I'm back from bonerville. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Well, I thought my idea was pretty funny.


I did too otherwise I wouldn't have added a senario to my post as well.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I did too otherwise I wouldn't have added a senario to my post as well.


oh, ok.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I'm back from bonerville. :$


:lmao 

Temporarily.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

:sad:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...artcant-measure-up-ric-flair.html#post4105617

Nice edit. Completely changed the thread around. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :sad:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...artcant-measure-up-ric-flair.html#post4105617
> 
> Nice edit. Completely changed the thread around. :lmao


He must of realized Flair is the greatest ever


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :sad:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...artcant-measure-up-ric-flair.html#post4105617
> 
> Nice edit. Completely changed the thread around. :lmao


And his original post was quoted by Headliner, so the moron isn't fooling anybody.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> He must of realized Flair is the greatest ever


Even The Naitch realizes the greatness of Ric Flair.  


Derek said:


> And his original post was quoted by Headliner, so the moron isn't fooling anybody.


:no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Isn't Mickie your only God?
> 
> Could've sworn that was how you were...


*Mickie is the daughter of Mr Flair... I thought that was common knowledge *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> And his original post was quoted by Headliner, so the moron isn't fooling anybody.




You might wanna edit your post. You could actually get warned for that.:$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Mickie is the daughter of Mr Flair... I thought that was common knowledge *


Glad she doesn't resemble him. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Mickie is the daughter of Mr Flair... I thought that was common knowledge *


I hope not cause I bet Mickie has been on Space Mountain.

I think it's a Diva prequisite.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Apparently, he was being sarcastic. Looking back...it was rather obvious. :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> You might wanna edit your post. You could actually get warned for that.:$


I did. That's why I don't like the WWE section, there are too many dumbasses but I can't call them that or I'll get warned.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gonna watch the RAW where Austin goes to Pillman's house in a few minutes.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

What was the date that Rumble took place and where did it take place?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> What was the date that Rumble took place and where did it take place?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> What was the date that Rumble took place and where did it take place?


I don't remember the date, but it was in San Antonio, HBK's homewtown.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

28th.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Mickie is the daughter of Mr Flair... I thought that was common knowledge *


Really. I thought David was the only worthless one he spawned. Ric's semen must be cursed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I want to say the Rumble was on January 27th but I don't really remember.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Where is Smackdown iminating from next week?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Insert line about Mickie getting more of a reaction than Finlay has ever had*



:$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin beating the hell out of production assistants = ratings


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-As soon as I get my taxes back I am gonna be buying the entire Raw set from 97 and the Danielson collection.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin was _so_ much different from everything else in the WWF in 96:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> *Insert line about Mickie getting more of a reaction than Finlay has ever had*
> 
> 
> 
> :$


5 for 6 dollars?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> *Insert line about Mickie getting more of a reaction than Finlay has ever had*
> 
> 
> 
> :$


Who cares about reaction when you can't do any better than women's champion? Chyna was worthless and even she took the IC.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 5 for 6 dollars?


:sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I'm going to bed. Good night all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mickie is a better wrester than Bradshaw


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good Night Derek

Truth: The best Tag Match I've ever seen has between 4 women, actually it was part of a series of 3 matches and they all were ****3/4 up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling doesn't matter in the WWE or Mickie would be the longest reigning WWE champion in SmackDown! history (according to your statement :side.

And she may be better than Bradshaw but not JBL.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Later, Derek.


Killa CaLi said:


> Mickie is a better wrester than Bradshaw


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> 5 for 6 dollars?


Hey, it's 5 for $5.95, get it right. That 5 cents off the price is very critical.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Justin "Hawk" Bradshaw > JBL


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sunny > all other divas


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Bradshaw and Farooq were the shit.

When they first started the APA and they never actually had a match they'd always just cut promos that ended up in bar fights.

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Sunny > all other divas


:agree:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cal, go one page without sarcasm, I'm begging you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Cal, go one page without sarcasm, I'm begging you.


I'm serious


Sunny is better looking and has better mic skills than any other diva


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: The Naitch has just made his 8th quality post of the evening.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Its gonna be no time before this thread is dead.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/327899-tell-truth-6641.html


There's a page without sarcasm


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Evolution said:


> Bradshaw and Farooq were the shit.
> 
> When they first started the APA and they never actually had a match they'd always just cut promos that ended up in bar fights.
> 
> :lmao


I've got an extra on one of my PPV DVDs that is the "history of the Friendly Tap" and shows all the great bar fights the APA had at that bar :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm serious
> 
> 
> Sunny is better looking and has better mic skills than any other diva


I didn't say you were joking about that, you're just sarcastic too God damn much. More than Role Model and that's unbelievable.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

will94 said:


> I've got an extra on one of my PPV DVDs that is the "history of the Friendly Tap" and shows all the great bar fights the APA had at that bar :lmao


Does it have the clip of the horrible Tim White angle. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Having the first part of the Austin/Hart feud on DVD = ratings 


Austin calling Bret "son" = ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin destroying TV monitors for reason = ratings


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I miss the APA. They'd always be the first team eliminated in the Tag-Team elimination matches but they'd always beat the ever-living shit out of *everyone* before they did get eliminated.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I didn't say you were joking about that, you're just sarcastic too God damn much. More than Role Model and that's unbelievable.


I'm actually serious in a lot of the posts people think I'm be sarcastic in:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Calling anyone "son" as a form of lowering them who isn't actually your child is pretty much automatic big ratings.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Anything Austin does = ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Calling anyone "son" as a form of lowering them who isn't actually your child is pretty much automatic big ratings.


The way he said it was hilarious. Bret looked 10 years older than him:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Calling anyone "son" as a form of lowering them who isn't actually your child is pretty much automatic big ratings.


Its down to 4 days now. Update your sig little man.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Does it have the clip of the horrible Tim White angle. :lmao


It's actually the PPV that angle was done at. I believe it was Armageddon 2005. Thankfully, the retrospective is just the APA kicking lots of ass, and no Tim White angle in it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Austin singing was both not ratings and ratings at the exact same time.

He was so bad that it was good entertainment. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

will94 said:


> It's actually the PPV that angle was done at. I believe it was Armageddon 2005. Thankfully, the retrospective is just the APA kicking lots of ass, and no Tim White angle in it.


Someone actually bought that PPV 

Ahh ok then, I was kinda thinking that might be the case anyways.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Justin "Hawk" Bradshaw > JBL


10,000 times better.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm outta here, talk to you all later.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JBL > any character John Layfield has ever played in terms of success and entertainment. APA Bradshaw is second.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hopefully Cena suffers a career threatening injury so he doesn't pass Bret in the days as champion list.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Its down to 4 days now. Update your sig little man.


4 to tie, 5 to PASS. 

Little man.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I believe my next purchase will be RAW 97


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The thing I loved about him was that everything he did in the ring ended up in him drinking beer one way or another.

Any time Jericho drank beer with Austin and the promo leading up to it = ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I believe 1997 is the great year in wrestling history. In America anyway.


WWF, WCW, and ECW were all on fire


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Khali could take on Cena and botch a move on him, causing Cena to hand the title over the moment it happens to...

Bret! To increase his lead! :side:

See brilliant!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Speaking of the great Stone Cold Steve Austin, I need to unlock him again in SVR 07 right now. Since I got my PS3, my data for the game's been gone since I can't put a PS2 memory card into the slot, so I have to get to the Rumble in season mode to get him again. Not too far away. I have almost every other legend but him now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Cena will be #1 on that list one day :agree:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

You can grab an adaptor for your PS2 memory card.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Austin was the last Legend I got :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Huh? How is this done? Did it come with the system? :side:

I'm clueless....either way I'll have it in no time. SVR 07 is hella easy...on the hardest difficulty level.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Someone actually bought that PPV


I didn't actually buy the PPV by itself, I bought the box-set of the entire 2005 WWE PPVs. It was on sale for like $70 on WWEShop.com several months ago, so I figured, why not.









Truth - Greatest Clothesline from Hell. Ever.

Truth #2 - Playing SmackDown!: Here Comes The Pain.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Cena will be #1 on that list one day :agree:


Yeah right.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

SVR07 can swing either way for me when on the hardest levels.

I can be versing Benoit for eg, and beat him without too much difficulty, but then when I verse him again he beats me and I barely get a move in  
However he did keep me on the mat for a while, so I suppose that gave him a much greater advantage.

I lost the WHC to Burchill in a 4 man battle royal, playing as Taker


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the RAW that includes the Pillman/Austin Gun Incident.


:hb


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah right.


Cena will main event until he retires, Vince will never get sick of him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah right.


A REAL long time away, but it *could* happen, if Cena doesn't go make movies like Rock and stays wrestling.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

You just buy it I think, the official Sony one is pretty pricey, but you will be able to find third party ones around in your local games shop. Just ask for one. I'll try and find a picture for you.

Truth: One of my favourite videos ever.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AtN8n34VPMM


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin just said "Austin 2517: I will strike down upon your ass with great vengeance and furious anger"


:lmaoomfg


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - Just hit 3,000 posts.

:hb


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Austin just said "Austin 2517: I will strike down upon your ass with great vengeance and furious anger"
> 
> 
> :lmaoomfg


Where did he say that?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> You just buy it I think, the official Sony one is pretty pricey, but you will be able to find third party ones around in your local games shop. Just ask for one. I'll try and find a picture for you.
> 
> Truth: One of my favourite videos ever.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AtN8n34VPMM


http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...eo/x1tvs6_stone-cold-invades-brian-pillmans-h


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Where did he say that?


On the phone talking to Vince and Lawler on Monday Night Raw: November 4, 1996


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

http://forums.wireplay.co.uk/showthread.php?t=316153


I may buy some ECW sets when they're available.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cheers.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll try and find it a little later.

Listening to Rodney Carrington.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao at the Pillman video!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL 96 was pretty good


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...eo/x1tvs6_stone-cold-invades-brian-pillmans-h


Awesome.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kevin Kelly made that vid worth watching.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao @ Role Model's user-title.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Kevin Kelly made that vid worth watching.


CALL THE POLICE~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Lawler: "GET THE GUN OFF HIM! SOMEONE GET THE GUN OFF HIM"


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup. :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

How did the Rock only draw the 12th most in the 21st century


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

He was only on top for about 2 years, it's hardly a surprise to me.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Suppose. I marked for him though....


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm looking for anything good coming to the arco arena. Ultimate Fighting Championship 73: Stacked is on for july 7th. Anyone think it will be any good to go to?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I marked for the Rock too 

Fuck this place is loading slow for me


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I'm looking for anything good coming to the arco arena. Ultimate Fighting Championship 73: Stacked is on for july 7th. Anyone think it will be any good to go to?


Ortiz is fighting Rashad Evans there. Should be good. I think there's another good fight happening there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I'm looking for anything good coming to the arco arena. Ultimate Fighting Championship 73: Stacked is on for july 7th. Anyone think it will be any good to go to?


Go go go go go go go go go.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sounds good. :agree: I'm going to ask my friend if he wants to go. I never been to a UFC event before.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I never knew you were a Liverpool fan NCK


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NCK said:


> Ortiz is fighting Rashad Evans there. Should be good. I think there's another good fight happening there.


Here what arco arena's web site says.

Anderson Silva vs. Nate Marquardt
Battle for the World Middleweight Championship

Sean Sherk vs. Hermes Franca
Battle for the World Lightweight Championship

Tito Ortiz vs. Rashad Evans
Battle for Respect

Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Heath Herring
Battle for Pride




I always wanted to see Tito Ortiz fight live. :agree:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

That sounds to be a fairly good event Nas. 

Dre, just got the avatar a few days ago. 6 times in Athens!


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Wish i could go


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

There's no good concerts coming over here. Kelly clarkson is coming but I rater not go. Justin timblerlake is coming but I don't like him that much to go see him live. Tim Mcgraw and faith hill are coming but I don't like country music my mom does she might want to go.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It would be awesome. Watching them win will still be good enough though


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I just seen Edge win the WHC, Good stuff .


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Half the Australian population apparently supports Liverpool.

I'm going for them in the CL Final but the downside will be all the people at school celebrating even thought they actually don't know anything about the game.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Why .


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

POD said:


> Truth - Why .


Half of them must be scousers. 

Truth: I haven't been here for a long while.

Other truth: I actually know a UFC fighter. He's a Croation guy.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - Why .


I'm not sure myself. I suppose because Kewell plays for them. In 2000 everyone here (including myself :$) supported Leeds. I never watched any games or knew any other players but Kewell and Viduka and a couple of others like Bowyer and Harte but they always had Leeds highlights on the news which was cool.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I just seen Edge win the WHC, Good stuff .


Truth: I enjoyed it too. I can't imagine how awesome it would have been if I didn't know it was going to happen.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: I enjoyed it too. I can't imagine how awesome it would have been if I didn't know it was going to happen.


Truth - I know what you mean, Last year was the same with Angle though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I never knew you liked Edge, Matt.

Truth: Kewell is shithouse, and never produced anything for Liverpool. 

Terribly overrated shit.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> I never knew you liked Edge, Matt.
> 
> Truth: Kewell is shithouse, and never produced anything for Liverpool.
> 
> Terribly overrated shit.


Yeah I liked him since the beginning of 2006. Just not asmuch as Kennedy and Angle.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> I never knew you liked Edge, Matt.
> 
> Truth: Kewell is shithouse, and never produced anything for Liverpool.
> 
> Terribly overrated shit.


He might be alright, if he wasn't always fucking injured.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Truth: Kewell is shithouse, and never produced anything for Liverpool.
> 
> Terribly overrated shit.


Recently yes.

Some of the stuff he did back at Leeds was quality though, and he's had flashes of brilliance at Liverpool but after all these injuries he's never going to be the player he once was. I just hope he can turn on the brilliance for Australia in the Asian Cup but I'm very doubtful.

Truth - Going to watch Green Street Hooligans now


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Keweel was finally getting into form at the end of last season. He gets injred far too mucht though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

POD said:


> Yeah I liked him since the beginning of 2006. Just not asmuch as Kennedy and Angle.


You liked him when he cashed in? 

Cena hater are we?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

King Placebo said:


> You liked him when he cashed in?
> 
> Cena hater are we?


Far from it, I actually enjoy Cena's work alot. Just think his massive title reigns are a bit stupid. Then again it gets Vince $$ to it will continue to happen. Unlike other people on here I can live with it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I can live with it. I'm a Cena mark, but he is terribly stale.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I agree, Anyways off now swimming laters Kenny.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Laters Matt.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Having a nice game of football with my mates today


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I had a nice game of Indoor Soccer with my class yesterday. I scored 4 goals


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Cool. Do you play for a team?

I found out last night the actual day of my confirmation is on the same day and time as The Champions League final, so i'm not getting confirmed now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nah man, I don't play for a team. Just muck around. It was quite intense yesterday and I was apparently too 'aggressive' and pummeled alot of people. Barges/Tackles/Going for the ball coincided with that.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to go to the mall today.

Truth: What's up with your user title Placebo?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Placebo taunted Rajah as a joke and he changed his title.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

THREAD KILLA!


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

hey all


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OMFG! RS red repped me. I will pwn him for this!~


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

EGame said:


> OMFG! RS red repped me. I will pwn him for this!~


LOL. i will green rep ya mate to make up for it


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Hes Redded me now "oh no not red rep" thats wha he said to me


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen, thats a great quote


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

> OMFG! RS red repped me. I will pwn him for this!~


He got me too. 

Honestly, I've never met someone who's actually scared into getting banned. He's one of a kind, I tell you.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I want a bold user-title


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

RS red repped me for no reason as well, I just sent him a gift with a nice friendly message and put him on my ignore list, problem solved.

Thank you Holt, I thought so myself Sammartino is an awesome man and not afraid to speak his mind out against Vince and what he's done to the WWF/WWE.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm really bored. Might actually watch some wrestling.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

i say we red rep him till his arse bleeds


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^

Just ignore the guy, he's a retard.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

robostar24 said:


> i say we red rep him till his arse bleeds


Whoa there buddy, lets keep it classy


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

McQueen said:


> ^^^
> 
> Just ignore the guy, he's a retard.


alright mate u dont have to start with me only that RS red repped me for no reason.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

There is no point in putting him on your ignore list if he never posts.

I think the reason he doesn't post is because he knows when he does pretty much everyone will negative rep him back.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^ He's probably worried that 2Slick will ban him again. I don't get it, why waste money on a Lifetime membership if you're only going to red rep people and never post? It baffles me.

Truth: Listening to Alterbridge:Metalingus (Edge's theme song).


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

P.S - I think he meant RS was a retard, not you. The ^^^ was referring to what you said. Then the "Ignore him he is a retard" bit was referring to RS.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
Yeah that's what I meant robo



robostar24 said:


> alright mate u dont have to start with me only that RS red repped me for no reason.


Yeah I hear ya, he's been doing that for a few weeks now he's gotten me a few times and I just put him on my ignore list. Out of sight out of mind, I ain't got no time for fool's.

Note: if you put someone on your ignore list it deletes rep messages as well


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Evolution said:


> There is no point in putting him on your ignore list if he never posts.
> 
> I think the reason he doesn't post is because he knows when he does pretty much everyone will negative rep him back.


I think I added you to my Xbox Live buddy list awhile ago,

I haven't been on much, just got the upgrade yesterday


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I saw that. It said you were last online like 5 days ago last time I checked. It's hard to play with people from America in some games though, one of the people lag out. But I am looking at upgrading to a nut-busting speed. I.E - like 2.5mb/s or maybe even 5mb/s.

EDIT: The update only cam out yesterday or the day before.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't played my 360 much lately, glad I didn't pay for it otherwise I'd feel guilty for wasting money on it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Play off night, Come on you Baggies


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I have 8 games. And I only have full achievements for one of them. Which I traded in a while back. I will probably get full achievements for Fight Night and NBA Homecourt. But some of the achievments in the other games are ridiculous.

100 hours play time in Dead or Alive 4? Fuck off.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

yeh same man ive got a 360 and i havnt played it for like a month and i only ever play one game/


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Yeah I saw that. It said you were last online like 5 days ago last time I checked. It's hard to play with people from America in some games though, one of the people lag out. But I am looking at upgrading to a nut-busting speed. I.E - like 2.5mb/s or maybe even 5mb/s.
> 
> EDIT: The update only cam out yesterday or the day before.


Oh, I'm thinking about getting Oblivion, Crackdown is a great game but I finished it in like 4 days, I heard Oblivion is around 200 hours


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Crackdown to me was only fun when I played System Link with a friend.

The new downloadable content for it is bitching though. Makes it totally worth picking it up and finding all the orbs etc. or even playing through again on a harder difficulty 

I don't know why I still have Smackdown vs. Raw 07. I finished it and I hate the online play system so I keep going to trade it in but I always frigging forget or can't be bothered.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Must get back to watching my Liger compilation

Liger is the shit :agree:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Evolution said:


> *Crackdown to me was only fun when I played System Link with a friend.*
> 
> The new downloadable content for it is bitching though. Makes it totally worth picking it up and finding all the orbs etc. or even playing through again on a harder difficulty
> 
> I don't know why I still have Smackdown vs. Raw 07. I finished it and I hate the online play system so I keep going to trade it in but I always frigging forget or can't be bothered.


Bubba T wanted to play Co-Op, I never got around to it. But I think the single player is still amazing. So simple, yet so damn fun. Especially when its just you against 100+ gang members


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Just bought virtua tennis 3 for psp off ebay for $32AU


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Haha yeah, I guess the first time I played it was with a friend. And when you go through the whole process with a friend, the single-player just isn't quite the same without the laughs or shouts of anger or competition to see who can level up first. Again, I don't think it's even quite the same over Xbox Live.

I have rented it like 10 times, but for some reason I just can't commit to buying it. It's a shame that such a good game was totally over-shadowed by the Halo 3 Beta (which I won't be playing because I don't want to ruin Halo 3 if that makes sense).


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Once I got the Firefly heat-seeking missile the game got so fucking fun it was ridiculous. I skipped the second city and went straight to the last one. Killed the kingpin first off.

I love that gun.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Evolution said:


> Haha yeah, I guess the first time I played it was with a friend. And when you go through the whole process with a friend, the single-player just isn't quite the same without the laughs or shouts of anger or competition to see who can level up first. Again, I don't think it's even quite the same over Xbox Live.
> 
> I have rented it like 10 times, but for some reason I just can't commit to buying it. It's a shame that such a good game was totally over-shadowed by the Halo 3 Beta (which I won't be playing because I don't want to ruin Halo 3 if that makes sense).


I never liked Halo, my friend had it, I played a good long time, didn't fall in love. Time Splitter future perfect is much better IMO

I was considering getting Fight Night for 360 but Im still holding out hope it will come out on the Wii. That game would be amazing on the Wii


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I never liked Halo, my friend had it, I played a good long time, didn't fall in love. Time Splitter future perfect is much better IMO
> 
> I was considering getting Fight Night for 360 but Im still holding out hope it will come out on the Wii. That game would be amazing on the Wii


Fight Night is an unbelievable game on 360 id imagine it would be even better on Wii.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : Holt has another great gif :yum:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I loved the first one (on PC) and I sort of liked the second one. Because I didn't get an Xbox for aaaages, Halo 2 was like $40 Australian. So I grabbed it. I liked the multiplayer more than the storyline. I never could get into it online but playing with friends was a blast. We'd get two consoles, two TV's and eight people would just go crazy. It's a lot of fun.

I am getting the Limited edition one (not the legendary one) for like $50 Australian because my mate has a staff discount at EB Games. So if worse comes to worse I can just sell it on Ebay if I don't like it.

Fight Night for the 360 is an awesome game when you don't know how to play it. Once you learn to Flash-KO punch, it gets a little boring. I have one three straight fights in 5 punches or less. I know I don't have to play like that, but it's hard not to if that makes sense.

I am going to turn up the difficulty to full next time I play it because I have heard rumors that it makes it much more realistic. And I'm looking for a challenge so it should be sweet.

I don't think EA have announced it for the Wii but I can find out for you, I love playing the boxing in WiiSports, and if that is any indication of what the Wii can do in terms of fighting games, it should be awesome. The only thing that let the Wii down in my eyes was last-gen visuals. I know it's really shallow to base a review on graphics alone and I'm not doing that. I love my Wii and it's my favourite console probably. But you'd think they'd at least do something to bring the visuals along from the Gamecube.

You don't really notice in Zelda though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Tony, glad you never changed your usertitle.

Truth: Just watched the strangest entrance to match I've ever seen. It was Tiger Mask III and he came in standing on a crane and when the crane got really high he jumped off like 80-100 feet onto one of those big mats. Seeing as this is a match in the very expensive to book Tokyo Dome doesn't it seem a little risky to risk your junior heavyweight champion getting injured before his title match.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

robostar24 said:


> Fight Night is an unbelievable game on 360 id imagine it would be even better on Wii.


I thought of fight night after playing a few rounds on Wii-Boxing. I just thought to myself, FN would fucking own with this system



> The only thing that let the Wii down in my eyes was last-gen visuals. I know it's really shallow to base a review on graphics alone and I'm not doing that. I love my Wii and it's my favourite console probably. But you'd think they'd at least do something to bring the visuals along from the Gamecube.


Yea, the Wii Remote is revolutionary IMO but the graphics are barely PS2 level.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Hey Tony, glad you never changed your usertitle.
> 
> Truth: Just watched the strangest entrance to match I've ever seen. It was Tiger Mask III and he came in standing on a crane and when the crane got really high he jumped off like 80-100 feet onto one of those big mats. Seeing as this is a match in the very expensive to book Tokyo Dome doesn't it seem a little risky to risk your junior heavyweight champion getting injured before his title match.


I'm a man of my word :agree:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

That and the Wii-motes and Nun-chucks are damned expensive. They cost more than the games over here.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I thought of fight night after playing a few rounds on Wii-Boxing. I just thought to myself, FN would fucking own with this system


Yer, I reckon man, I wouldnt Of bought my 360 if i had of known how good Wii was i would of bought it .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I still really want a Wii.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

ps3 > Wii :agree:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I played my Wii the first day I got it, but I haven't touched it since.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I have no interest in the PS3 what so ever.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> ps3 > Wii :agree:


:agree:

Truth: Resistance is amazing. I haven't put my PS3 controller down since I got it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I still really want a Wii.


Good luck with that, I heard its still some shortages on this side of the pond. I really lucked up and got mines in Mid January

Oh and Jericholc :flip

The PS3 is insanely expensive and doesn't have as good a library as 360. 600 bucks for one system, fuck that good sir


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I haven't decided if I want a Wii or a PS3 yet, it might decide what games come out of it by the end of the year.

Although Resistance: Fall of Man was an awesome game.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I haven't decided if I want a Wii or a PS3 yet, it might decide what games come out of it by the end of the year.
> 
> Although Resistance: Fall of Man was an awesome game.


It really depends what type of gamer you are if your a full on game head go for the PS3 or play just for fun probably the Wii.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I got given a PS3.

Resistance is like Gears, you either like it or you hate it. I hate it. I finished it in about a week and I thought it was massively overrated. My favourite game at the moment is probably Formula One.

Truth: I will buy Oblivion when I finish Splinter Cell, Fight Night, Burnout Revenge and NBA Homecourt.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Good luck with that, I heard its still some shortages on this side of the pond. I really lucked up and got mines in Mid January
> 
> Oh and Jericholc :flip
> 
> The PS3 is insanely expensive and doesn't have as good a library as 360. 600 bucks for one system, fuck that good sir


try and speak my name correctly next time 

In Europe the Ps3 hasn't been out for that long, so I find it normal that there aren't that many good games out yet, it'll come.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

IS the PS3 any better than the 360? From what I've heard they are basically the same.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

People seem to forget that the 360 launch titles weren't that great either. And the Wii titles were just horrible with the exception of Zelda.

Truth: I'm looking for a game that will take forever and a day to finish, that I can casually come and play for an hour her and there. I think Oblivion will do that quite nicely. But the question is whether to get it on PS3 or 360.

EDIT: The PS3 is better if you have a 1080p HDTV, purely because there is a noticable difference between the two "max resolutions". That and you can use the Blu-Ray player to it's full potential. It's pointless having a Blu-Ray player if your TV doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> try and speak my name correctly next time
> 
> *In Europe the Ps3 hasn't been out for that long, so I find it normal that there aren't that many good games out yet, it'll come.*


Its been out awhile here too, not many good games out now. Sales are in the shitter too


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Its been out awhile here too, not many good games out now. Sales are in the shitter too


That would be why i haven't gotten one. 

Anyone know when the Wii Metroid game is supposed to come out?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Around the same time if not a little later than Super Smash Brothers Brawl I think.

Don't quote me on it though.\

I was really dissapointed they didn't do a PS3 version of God of War 2.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Damn it! I just assumed the Championship Play-offs started at 3:00 GMT but the fucker started early and I only caught the last 30 minutes of it 

I should have checked the TV guide.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Anybody know if an F1 game is out/coming out on 360?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> That would be why i haven't gotten one.
> 
> Anyone know when the Wii Metroid game is supposed to come out?


Around the end of the summer I think

I have Red steel, Rayman Raving Rabbits, DB Tenkaichi, and Godfather. Tenkaichi and Godfather are my favs because the controls are so damn immersing


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I think F1 is PS3 Exclusive.

I have Red Steel, Zelda and DBZ Tenkaichi. DBZ is fucking sick.

I didn't get the Godfather because I already played it and finished it on the PS2 a while back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Around the end of the summer I think
> 
> I have Red steel, Rayman Raving Rabbits, DB Tenkaichi, and Godfather. Tenkaichi and Godfather are my favs because the controls are so damn immersing


I'll only want that DBZ game if you can play as.... Mr. Satan


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I think F1 is PS3 Exclusive.


This is blasphemy!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'll only want that DBZ game if you can play as.... Mr. Satan


I still can't believe GamePro gave it a 6/10. The game is ..........I can't put that shit into words. Once you get the controls down you will be on for hours


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3K-mrlYG7Y

Bas for prez.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Evolution said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Gotta love Ctrl-Alt-Del !

Wintereenmas!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What exactly is this news about Final Fantasy XIII?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Basically the developers said that it wasn't "Sony Exclusive" anymore, but they didn't say who else would have it.

Tim Buckley just took the piss out of it. I thought it was great, he has come up with a few good ones lately which is good because I was beginning to lose interest in him for a while.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

<briancuz>My mom is ashamed of me because i'm not an alterboy. My dads ashamed of me because i'm not a football star
<sswoop182>sooooooo............Tackle a priest

:lmao

Funny comic:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Failing Satire said:



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3K-mrlYG7Y
> 
> Bas for prez.


 Boy he sure loves that kick to the groin.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Im off to bed, goodnight


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Penny Arcade is awesome. Although I don't like the animosity between them and CAD


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Night Sargey.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I might go to bed as well.

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya Evo


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth- I need banners for my BTB but I dont want to request it to anybody cause I dont wannna be banned.

Hey Everybody.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Whats this about FF its exclusive theres just been news of a trailer, where at the end of the trailer a massive PS3 sign comes up and says exclusive. The only FF game which is not exclusive is the FF MMORPG i had this argument months back in the vid games section.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth - Nikki Osbourne is leaving Quizmania tonight. Joy, more Katrina


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just woke up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

dead thread


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

When is the first SRW show?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

j20 said:


> When is the first SRW show?


TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!

Hopefully before Monday or on Monday.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Can't wait for the ROH PPV tapings tonight


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This thread is rather dead, but never fear, for I am here.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Just got warned because my sig was over the limits :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

See I post and cool people flock to the thread. 

There's no matches for the event tonight, which sucks cause I can't bet


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth - The Sharks make history becoming the first South African rugby team to host the final of the Super 14. Currently they'll be playing the Bulls in the final, making an all South African final for the first time


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can start caring about ROH again now that God has returned.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> See I post and cool people flock to the thread.
> 
> There's no matches for the event tonight, which sucks cause I can't bet


I know Gabe's going the old school ECW route I was hoping they atleast named some main event matches.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Is my sig within the limits now?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I can start caring about ROH again now that God has returned.


Hell yes.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

RDX said:


> Is my sig within the limits now?



Its more over than it was before :lmao


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Truth: I need to sleep


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just got green repped for a post I made nearly a year ago.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What happened to Lax's Rant? Did he ever make it?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I swear this is why I hate MTV.:no: Some show with regular people singing an artist song (with some dancing) And one of the judges is New York's ugly ass.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> What happened to Lax's Rant? Did he ever make it?


No, he said he didn't have time yesterday and that if he still felt in the mood he would do it today. aka it's not getting done.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I swear this is why I hate MTV.:no: Some show with regular people singing an artist song (with some dancing) And one of the judges is New York's ugly ass.


MTV still owns VH1 that has to be the worst TV station.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I swear this is why I hate MTV.:no: Some show with regular people singing an artist song (with some dancing) And one of the judges is New York's ugly ass.


Don't be hating on Say What Karaoke.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth: here


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> MTV still owns VH1 that has to be the worst TV station.


I know. I swear the only time I've watched VH1 is for Flave's show or some documentary on a rapper.

And I was saying in that "black people" rant that Viacom owns MTV and BET. Crazy.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't be hating on Say What Karaoke.


That show is ass.:lmao

Just like most of MTV's shows. I guess they gotta get famous somehow.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I swear this is why I hate MTV.:no: Some show with regular people singing an artist song (with some dancing) And one of the judges is New York's ugly ass.



Make a band?



I watched Ballers for the first time last night


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I know. I swear the only time I've watched VH1 is for Flave's show or some documentary on a rapper.
> 
> And I was saying in that "black people" rant that Viacom owns MTV and BET. Crazy.
> 
> ...


Dude, how can you not love regular people look like dumbasses on TV? I guess I'm just a sucker for shit like that.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish I could go to tonight's ROH show. 

I'll just watch Hero/Kingston Loser Leaves CZW for the 10th time instead.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Flavor Flave and the White Rapper Show made VH1 good everything else is trash.

The only show I really watch on MTV is that new Three Six Mafia show it's hilarious.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't watch MTV in years, but I doubt the UK version has half the shit the US one has.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I watched Hero/Kingston Loser Leaves CZW the other day, and I honestly thought 'meh'.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I watched Hero/Kingston Loser Leaves CZW the other day, and I honestly thought 'meh'.


Well then, good sir, you can suck my left nut. But seriously, why did you find it 'meh'?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Three Six Mafia is so ignorant. "What you starin' at? I aint a mirror." That dude on Nick Cannon's show that mocks all the rappers is pretty funny too. Him and Katt.


MoveMent™ said:


> Make a band?
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Ballers for the first time last night


lol nah the show AMP mentioned. Ballers is a cool show.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Dude, how can you not love regular people look like dumbasses on TV? I guess I'm just a sucker for shit like that.


I really don't know to be honest. Turns out people do like that stuff. But to me I think it's not necessary and a waste of TV time.

At the same time, if they want to look like dumbasses on TV, I have no problem laughing at them. (While at the same time being annoyed)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

:lmao that guy sucked


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

The guy with crazy hair on Wild N' Out is hilarious...I think his name is Kat or something (the guy Headliner referred to above).


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Flavor Flave and the White Rapper Show made VH1 good everything else is trash.
> 
> The only show I really watch on MTV is that new Three Six Mafia show it's hilarious.



last week they showed the same 3 episodes for I don't know how long (Three Six's show) and I couldn't find my freakin remote 



Headliner said:


> LOL Three Six Mafia is so ignorant. "What you starin' at? I aint a mirror." That dude on Nick Cannon's show that mocks all the rappers is pretty funny too. Him and Katt.
> 
> lol nah the show AMP mentioned. Ballers is a cool show.
> 
> ...


o



Spartanlax said:


> The guy with crazy hair on Wild N' Out is hilarious...I think his name is Kat or something (the guy Headliner referred to above).


Yeah he's a great comedian and with Dipset


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - The Shield is greatness I see why Max likes it so much still not better than The Wire though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Well then, good sir, you can suck my left nut. But seriously, why did you find it 'meh'?


It was great match, don't get me wrong, easily one of the best of the year and I can appreciate that much, but it was like so many Indy matches I've seen before. But I guess seeing it after reading so many people cream over it I was expecting something that was going to make me cream and sadly I was left creamless.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> The guy with crazy hair on Wild N' Out is hilarious...I think his name is Kat or something (the guy Headliner referred to above).


Yea he came to our school last year. I marked out big time.

That dude is short as hell. He walked on the floor passing out money. He walked right by me and he was at eye level. And I'm close to 5'6.:$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> It was great match, don't get me wrong, easily one of the best of the year and I can appreciate that much, but it was like so many Indy matches I've seen before. But I guess seeing it after reading so many people cream over it I was expecting something that was going to make me cream and sadly I was left creamless.


Yeah, I get what you're saying. In all honesty, it's like Hero and Kingston combined two of their previous matches into one, but made it stiffer and more heated. So, it's still an awesome match, but nothing you or I haven't seen before. Congratulations on doing what 80% of the others on here don't do; give a reason for disliking something! :hb

By the way, I'm saving the last sentence and putting it in my sig. Made me 'lol'. :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yea he came to our school last year. I marked out big time.
> 
> That dude is short as hell. He walked on the floor passing out money. He walked right by me and he was at eye level. *And I'm close to 5'6*.:$


same :$


Truth: I was going to post a discography of Lupe until I realized I didn't upload anything yet


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, I get what you're saying. In all honesty, it's like Hero and Kingston combined two of their previous matches into one, but made it stiffer and more heated. So, it's still an awesome match, but nothing you or I haven't seen before. Congratulations on doing what 80% of the others on here don't do; give a reason for disliking something! :hb
> 
> By the way, I'm saving the last sentence and putting it in my sig. Made me 'lol'. :lmao


rant?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm only 5'7", which sucks ass considering I wanna be a wrestler. I'd give anything for another three inches. I'll end the sentence there, and leave it open for a plethora of jokes.


> rant?


tree?

Nah, it's coming today, no worries.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im 6'1"


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Im 6'1"


gtfo



Spartanlax said:


> I'm only 5'7", which sucks ass considering I wanna be a wrestler. I'd give anything for another three inches. I'll end the sentence there, and leave it open for a plethora of jokes.
> 
> tree?
> 
> Nah, it's coming today, no worries.


you do high school wrestling?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm 6'1 pushing 6'2 and i'm still 14 which sucks


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm only 5'7", which sucks ass considering I wanna be a wrestler. I'd give anything for another three inches. I'll end the sentence there, and leave it open for a plethora of jokes.
> 
> tree?
> *
> Nah, it's coming today, no worries.*


:hb


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> gtfo
> 
> 
> 
> you do high school wrestling?


Not anymore. But, I meant I wanna be a pro wrestler, not amateur. Amateur wrestling is fake.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Not anymore. But, I meant I wanna be a pro wrestler, not amateur. Amateur wrestling is fake.


high school wrestlin is ballin son



Dr Dre. said:


> I'm 6'1 pushing 6'2 and i'm still 14 which sucks


gtfo you got like 7 inches on me and I'm a year older


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Not anymore. But, I meant I wanna be a pro wrestler, not amateur. *Amateur wrestling is fake.*


:shocked:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> gtfo you got like 7 inches on me and I'm a year older


I'm 15 in August :$

I don't mind being tall, i just don't know why people say they are taller than they are.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*We don't even have a wrestling team at our highschool *


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Movement no lie, im 6'1" and im 17. All i do is shitty backyard trampoline wrestling with my bro


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am 4"2.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth - Edge vs Batista was just announced on WWE.com to take place at Judgment Day


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I am 4"2.


:lmao

I'm goin to hell anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not ordering Judgment Day, only two matches on the card that I give a shit about.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Then there’s the case of Viscera, who might be the most fascinating character in the history of WWE, if not human civilization. Hear me out. Viscera used to be known as Mabel. Like many WWE Superstars, he has had his ups and downs. He started as a friendly rapping giant in Men on a Mission. (“We’re Men on a Mission… the Quebecers we be dissin….” – Top THAT, Ludacris.) Then Mabel shocks everyone by winning King of the Ring, loses the rapping and becomes KING Mabel. (With his former tag partner Mo becoming… wait for it… Sir Mo.) Then for a while, nothing happens until…Undertaker while forming his Ministry of Darkness kidnaps and “sacrifices” Mabel. Sacrifices were pretty big back in ‘99 with Undertaker abducting various people, brainwashing them, changing their identities and turning them into his zombified disciples. That’s right, before there was Lost and The Others, there was Undertaker and Mabel.
> 
> *So Mabel turns into Viscera – the demonic crazy-eyed, latex-wearing minion of Undertaker. The only problem is the Ministry of Darkness disbanded eight years ago and Mabel is STILL Viscera. Everyone else in the Ministry moved on, but NOBODY bothered to fix Viscera.* Say what you will, but that’s fascinating. And I haven’t even gotten to the part where *Viscera, after not talking for years, decides to become a “500-pound love machine” and starts a bizarre love/hate relationship with Lilian Garcia.* The point is, does this man know of his former life? Do his parents still try to contact him? Siblings? What does Sir Mo think of all this? You mean to tell me if you gathered the nation's top psycho-therapists, Mo and Oscar from Men on a Mission, and various members of Mabel’s family, put them in a room for an intervention, set up a bunch of cameras and called it Deprogramming Viscera, America wouldn’t be sucked in? These are the things I think about.


:lmao I'm suprised wwe.com would write that. 


Lady Croft said:


> *We don't even have a wrestling team at our highschool *


I know alot of schools that don't have wrestling teams. Most of the wrestling teams are in the "burbs". or outskirts of the city.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'm not ordering Judgment Day, only two matches on the card that I give a shit about.


UFC 71 

I'm still contemplating ordering Sacrifice as a last chance thing for TNA.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Movement no lie, im 6'1" and im 17. All i do is shitty backyard trampoline wrestling with my bro


you should do high school wrestling, It keeps you in perfect shape  

I almost dislocated my neck doing trampoline wrestling :sad: 



Dr Dre. said:


> I'm 15 in August :$
> 
> I don't mind being tall, i just don't know why people say they are taller than they are.


I'm 16 in september :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I like TNA PPV's, i must be the only person here who does 



> I'm 16 in september :$


:$ Height means fuck all to me really.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be downloading Sacrifice due to the fact it doesn't air here till Wednesday.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: here whats up?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> UFC 71


I don't even know the undercard for the UFC PPV just Rampage/Chuck :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :lmao I'm suprised wwe.com would write that.
> 
> I know alot of schools that don't have wrestling teams. Most of the wrestling teams are in the "burbs". or outskirts of the city.



I mark for Viscera


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Triple Threatdown may be good but I am not getting my hopes up either.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> I like TNA PPV's, i must be the only person here who does


You're getting paid by Russo to say that, just admit it.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

sXe_extremist said:


> Truth - Edge vs Batista was just announced on WWE.com to take place at Judgment Day


"Yay"


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You're getting paid by Russo to say that, just admit it.


No really :$

Impact kinda sucks though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

New York is racist.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I don't even know the undercard for the UFC PPV just Rampage/Chuck :$













To be honest, that's all that really matters.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Here is the card for 71. Bolded bouts are guaranteed to be televised.



> *Champion Chuck Liddell vs. Quinton Jackson (for light heavyweight championship)
> Josh Burkman vs. Karo Parisyan
> Keith Jardine vs. Houston Alexander
> Chris Leben vs. Kalib Starnes *
> ...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I don't even know the undercard for the UFC PPV just Rampage/Chuck :$


Main Card Bouts:
-Chuck Liddell (#1 Light Heavyweight in the World)* vs. Quinton Jackson (#8 Light Heavyweight in the World)*
-Karo Parisyan (#7 Welterweight in the World)* vs. Josh Burkman
-Ivan Salaverry vs. Terry Martin
-Keith Jardine vs. Houston Alexander
-Chris Leben vs. Kalib Starnes


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> To be honest, that's all that really matters.





MARK OUT


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Karo Parisyan = Ratings.

Glad he's there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> New York is racist.


?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

My current Wallpaper:

http://media.ufc.tv/media/wallpaper/1024/ufc_71.jpg

:$


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth" Parisyan said that if he beats Burkman he will ask for a title shot.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth" Parisyan said that if he beats Burkman he will ask for a title shot.


Wasn't he supposed to get a title shot at 56? Could've sworn he was, but backed out for some reason.

Then Joe 'Can't Make Weight' Riggs took his place.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ?


Did you watch the whole show?

She gave the black chick a 10 and the white chick a 5 even though the white chick was better. Then she voted for the black chick in the end either though the white chick was better.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for posting the card guys.

Truth - I'm going to mark out when Rampage beats Chuck Shaun better have my banner by then


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Thanks for posting the card guys.
> 
> Truth - I'm going to mark out when Rampage beats Chuck Shaun better have my banner by then


Why mark out for something that's not going to happen?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did you watch the whole show?
> 
> She gave the black chick a 10 and the white chick a 5 even though the white chick was better. Then she voted for the black chick in the end either though the white chick was better.


oo. Nah I was watching it on my roomate's TV. He turned it off to play Madden. I'm too lazy to turn my TV on. Is it still on?

Maybe the white girl said something bad about New York before the show.:side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah he was supposed to face Hughes at 56 but got injured. He also said that the UFC asked him to face Hughes at 68 then they called him back and said they got Lytle instead.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Chuck will win, sadly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> oo. Nah I was watching it on my roomate's TV. He turned it off to play Madden. I'm too lazy to turn my TV on. Is it still on?
> 
> Maybe the white girl said something bad about New York before the show.:side:


It's over, the white girl won because the other two judges voted for her.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just beat Saints Row 

Still have to do some side missions though

I think I'll get UFC 71


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's over, the white girl won because the other two judges voted for her.


:sad:

New York didn't vote for her to make sure it wasn't a clean sweep.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Just beat Saints Row
> 
> Still have to do some side missions though



sup Brye


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Yeah he was supposed to face Hughes at 56 but got injured. He also said that the UFC asked him to face Hughes at 68 then they called him back and said they got Lytle instead.


Hughes didn't look good in that fight. How he got the title fight (ok, I know how) right away is beyond me.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why mark out for something that's not going to happen?


Wanna bet some points?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :sad:
> 
> New York didn't vote for her to make sure it wasn't a clean sweep.


Nah, she's racist.

To Cide: You know it. How much?

Diesel, might as well make our bet now as well.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am not really excited for Hughes/Serra and I think wating until after TUF 6 for the fight is a huge mistake.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I wanna bet some points with someone :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

30,000 on Chuck Liddell.

Round 2.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I wanna bet some points with someone :$


I bet you infinity points that I will say something stupid


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The only points I have bet recently is the 800 I put on Black Machismo to win at Triple Threatdown.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I am not really excited for Hughes/Serra and I think wating until after TUF 6 for the fight is a huge mistake.


I think TUF6 will give it some nice build up though. I still think they both need another fight before their fight because that won't happen until end of the year and that's way too long for each man between fights.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

How is Placebo able to post while he had a *Moron* user title?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> 30,000 on Chuck Liddell.
> 
> Round 2.


I can go 30,000. I got Liddell in 3.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I'll be betting on Lethal winning too. Seems logical


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think TUF6 will give it some nice build up though. I still think they both need another fight before their fight because that won't happen until end of the year and that's way too long for each man between fights.


Gift plz.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> How is Placebo able to post while he had a *Moron* user title?


I would assume Rajah bolded his usertitle.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I also think that they should have booked Hughes/GSP with the winner facing the winner of a Serr/Koscheck or Fitch bout.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> I think I'll be betting on Lethal winning too. Seems *logical*


TNA

Think about it.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> To Cide: You know it. How much?


10,000 on Rampage winning it could be higher bet if you want.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Gift plz.


Yes sir.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I can go 30,000. I got Liddell in 3.


In 2 more weeks when the event happens, I'll likely have quite a few more points. So, consider 30,000 to just be the down bet.

I'll stick with round 2 though.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I can only imagine how Sonjay Dutt as a heel will be in TNA.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA
> 
> Think about it.


 
:$

Yeah, after Jason(J_MeRCe) bet and lost about 200,000 points in one TNA PPV, I rarley bet there now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I can't watch an entire hour of TNA without getting upset and turning it off.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> 10,000 on Rampage winning it could be higher bet if you want.


Lets go 15,000 just so I'm guaranteed to make back half my bet against Diesel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> :$
> 
> Yeah, after Jason(J_MeRCe) bet and lost about 200,000 points in one TNA PPV, I rarley bet there now.


LOL I think it was X/L/AJ that lost over 250,000 points (all of his points at the time) on one WWE match. Months ago.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yes sir.






The quote in my sig defines ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I can only imagine how Sonjay Dutt as a heel will be in TNA.


I'm thinking pretty horrible.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lets go 15,000 just so I'm guaranteed to make back half my bet against Diesel.


Done deal 

I didn't know Derek was a Liger mark.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> :$
> 
> Yeah, after Jason(J_MeRCe) bet and lost about 200,000 points in one TNA PPV, I rarley bet there now.


Safest bet on the card seems to be Joe since AJ has been doing job duty as of late. I didn't bet on the event, played it safe and bet on ROH.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I would assume Rajah bolded his usertitle.


As of late, he has been spamming the sit out of every thread he goes to. So hopefully it it is a real ban.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Done deal
> 
> I didn't know Derek was a Liger mark.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> As of late, he has been spamming the sit out of every thread he goes to. So hopefully it it is a real ban.


------------>


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/341710-5-star-matches.html#post4107280

Thread of the year! Thread of the year!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LOL I think it was X/L/AJ that lost over 250,000 points (all of his points at the time) on one WWE match. Months ago.


Yeah, he bet Carlito over Masters and Masters won.

Yeah, I go ahead and bet a little on Joe. But I think I'll save my points for JD

New sig


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just pre-ordered UFC 66, UFC 67, and UFC 68 on DVD. They all don't come out until July 31, but whatever. Never too soon to pre-order.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn, Role Model beat me to it.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

CaLi said:


> ------------>


I've been working on it. :sad:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/341710-5-star-matches.html#post4107280
> 
> Thread of the year! Thread of the year!


Threads like that use to show up every week in the Other Wrestling section.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/341710-5-star-matches.html#post4107280
> 
> Thread of the year! Thread of the year!


lol I can't believe that guy said last year's MITB was a 5 star match.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I just pre-ordered UFC 66, UFC 67, and UFC 68 on DVD. They all don't come out until July 31, but whatever. Never too soon to pre-order.


UFC66 is already out here, so that means we get the UFC DVDs before you. :shocked:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/341710-5-star-matches.html#post4107280
> 
> Thread of the year! Thread of the year!


:lmao

Glad to see the memory of those guys lasts just over a year and they love ladder spotfests.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> UFC66 is already out here, so that means we get the UFC DVDs before you. :shocked:


Your version also has a much, much better cover. :sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, he bet Carlito over Masters and Masters won.
> 
> Yeah, I go ahead and bet a little on Joe. But I think I'll save my points for JD
> 
> New sig



who made the avatar?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Both answers in that thread are ridiculous


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm leaving it open because it's so fucking funny.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> who made the avatar?


Will, but ADR resized it for my avatar


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm leaving it open because it's so fucking funny.



:lmao



Brye said:


> Will, but ADR resized it for my avatar


o


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I'm leaving it open because it's so fucking funny.


Liger approves


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I need Jadakiss's lyrics to Hip-Hop remix but I can't find it


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I'm buying the Great Families of Wrestling when it's released.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I posted in that thread


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I posted in that thread


Yeah, but you made a serious post. Way to try to legitimize that thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

LOL @ all the people that have bought the Flair DVD in the last week.



> Yeah, but you made a serious post. Way to try to legitimize that thread.


------------>


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> LOL @ all the people that have bought the Flair DVD in the last week.


:$


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Watching The Girls Next Door. Does Liger approve?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Watching The Girls Next Door. Does Liger approve?


Liger does not approve.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Liger does not approve.


Liger doesn't like hot, half naked woman?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Using Banner WEL made me awhile back .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :$


:hb 



> Liger doesn't like hot, half naked woman?


no nt rly


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I am 4"2.


:lmao

I love you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Liger doesn't like hot, half naked woman?


Ligers says they need to show tits or GTFO.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Ligers says they need to show tits or GTFO.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


exactly


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I made a thread on Nunzio


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

There were quite a bit of tits on this particular episode. Too bad they were blurred out. Liger would not approve of blurred out tits now would he?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Chaos said:


> There were quite a bit of tits on this particular episode. Too bad they were blurred out. Liger would not approve of blurred out tits now would he?


thread killa :no:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I have a right to kill it. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's what happens when Dubya C Dubya and AMP aren't around.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

This thread has hardly progressed since I left, how odd.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

E C DUB


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I've made 6 copies of my Danielson compilation, and have to make 4 more by the end of the day. Which means, without subtracting cost for materials, I've made (or will be making when everything arrives) $80. Not bad.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

How did you get over million points Lax?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Chaos said:


> How did you get over million points Lax?


Betting everything I have on obvious winners in vbookie. I don't get much winnings due to the odds, but because I bet so much I just rake in the points.

I WOULD have 1,500,000 instead of 1,200,000...but I sent X/L/AJ 300,000 for doing an upload request for me. Of course, he got pissed because I promised 500,000 to the person that fufilled my request, and he thought he did it first, so I really shouldn't have given him anything to begin with.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching Angle vs HBK from WM 21.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Chaos said:


> How did you get over million points Lax?


He did the same thing i did and bet everything on Morishima


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I might bet Everything on MVP at Judgement Day.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Platt said:


> He did the same thing i did and bet everything on Morishima


pool?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - HERE 

New usertitle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Enjoy yourself at Judgment Day .


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Platt said:


> He did the same thing i did and bet everything on Morishima


 But surely If you bet on someone with odds of 1:2 you get no points back? :sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - HERE
> 
> New usertitle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mine is better


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The build up to the HBK/Hart Iron Man match is pretty good.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

j20 said:


> But surely If you bet on someone with odds of 1:2 you get no points back? :sad:


you get what you bet back plus half as much again


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Platt said:


> you get what you bet back plus half as much again


Oh..................


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I should of won like 100,000 points at Wrestlemania but apparently I did something wrong when I betted.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks POD. I will 

No JDL. It most certantly is not. 


Truth - Benoit vs MVP 2/3 falls live! YAY!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I think it's retarded that people think they'll lose points because of the odds even if their choice wins.


Don't ever go to the horse track


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> yes JDL. It most certantly is.


:agree:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

^



If editing people's quotes was a bannable offence, then I most certainly would report you.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> If editing peoples post was a bannable offence, then I most certainly would report you.


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Needles to say, you took drugs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

what a thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> what a thread.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah lets get this thread 'jumpin'.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> what a thread.


MSN is better


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


It's all Thatznotcool and Jeff's fault. Low to no star power.


Alabaster Holt said:


> MSN is better


True.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why didn't HBK win at WM XI?


Vince still wanted Diesel as champ?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Just bought a Megaupload premium membership so I can download Platt's uploads of Family Guy, and Fantasy's upload of Final Fantasy 7 for the PC! W00t!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> It's all *Thatznotcool* and Jeff's fault. Low to no star power.
> 
> True.


Pfft. I got star power out the wing-wang.


EDIT - See avatar for proof.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Probably because HBK wasn't ready. Or Diesel was still drawing great.


ThatzNotCool said:


> Pfft. I got star power out the wing-wang.


Sure.

Truth-Those answers in that "five star" thread are great. Someone mentioned Taker/Kane.....


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Pfft. I got star power out the wing-wang.


Nah, you suck


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah, you suck


:agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Probably because HBK wasn't ready. Or Diesel was still drawing great.
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Truth-Those answers in that "five star" thread are great. Someone mentioned Taker/Kane.....


Nah, Diesel was the lowest drawing champ in history 


Taker/Kane:lmao


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

:flip


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I need to see that Family Guy orphan joke. I've heard it was hilarious


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> :agree:


You're worse


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> :agree:


You suck more


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> I need to see that Family Guy orphan joke. I've heard it was hilarious


http://youtube.com/watch?v=4hn_OYIEOOQ


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=4hn_OYIEOOQ
> 
> 
> :hb


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4107845-post14.html


I lawls'd


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm really considering making a Owen Hart compilation, as I have a lot of his semi-rare matches, and his Japan work. Plus, the guy kicks ass.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Mankind's WWF debut :hb


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_5uMVAJJt4
Austin/Rock singing > Jillian singing


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I hope the WHC is defended at JD.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's facing Batista.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ratings


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just got back from work, hi all


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm really considering making a Owen Hart compilation, as I have a lot of his semi-rare matches, and his Japan work. Plus, the guy kicks ass.



I need some ideas for my first real comp i have plenty of media just no good ideas


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He's facing Batista.


I thought Batista was going to fued with Henry now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Matt, sup?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Matt, sup?


I'm pretty good thanks Brian. Just downloading some music and stuff. How are you doing?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I'm pretty good thanks Brian. Just downloading some music and stuff. How are you doing?


I'm doing pretty good. I think I'm heading off in a few to hang out with some friends though


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Platt said:


> I need some ideas for my first real comp i have plenty of media just no good ideas


5 Star matches


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm doing pretty good. I think I'm heading off in a few to hang out with some friends though


Cool, I was meant to be going out but I hurt my knee at work today so I'm just gonna take it easy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Cool, I was meant to be going out but I hurt my knee at work today so I'm just gonna take it easy.


Oh, that sucks about your knee

I've changed my sig twice today already :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye you still watch Smallville or did you stop after the ashley got her ass beat by Lois Lane


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> 5 Star matches


The only ones i have are the ROH, TNA and a couple of WWE ones


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Oh, that sucks about your knee
> 
> I've changed my sig twice today already :$


You keep that one or die. Now admit Rachel > Ashley.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You keep that one or die. Now admit Rachel > Ashley.


Hell, I'll admit that.

No Holt, I haven't watched it recently. I'm thinking of downloading them though


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi people.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Hell, I'll admit that.


And you're a better person for it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Tom, you alrite? 

Truth: Mickie James should have to wear jeans all the time, it should be a rule.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: I kill threads 

I have to stop that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And you're a better person for it.


Awesome


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I kill threads
> 
> I have to stop that.


<3

How ya been Monty?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: I kill threads
> 
> I have to stop that.


I do that aswell, its embarassing :$


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I killed this thread awhile back. Don't feel bad.

I might go swimming with a friend in a bit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eurovision is awesome.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Just bet 20,000 on Joe. He better win now .


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> <3
> 
> How ya been Monty?


The opposite of good. Found out the ex fucked my local barman. Again.

Note to self: Come on to her hot cousin.

Yah, heading out to do some damage to my liver now. Plan is come home, get WWF up, watch the last two weeks of 24, then watch tomorrow nights, then go to work on Monday.

Somewhere in between, I will most likely pwn another four people, thereby killing 4 more threads.

Yah, I'm in an asshole mood  

How ya keeping man?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching Edge vs Angle, then I'm heading out


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> *Sting vs. Vader-Vol. 1*
> 1. Sting vs. Vader (Power Hour 2/15/92)
> 2. Sting/Vader confrontation (Power Hour 3/21/92)
> 3. Vader vs. Marcus Bagwell (Power Hour 4/18/92)
> ...


I'm probably gonna get it. Only $10


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Hi Tom, you alrite?


 Yep thanks. Been swimming/diving with my mate for a few hours!



Chaos said:


> Just done that!


Truth - Watching EUROVISION!  Terry Wogan's commentary = Major ratings!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Eurovision is awesome.


LOL you're actually watching that 

Truth: Watching Real Madrid Vs Espanyol, currently 3-3, great game


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I killed this thread awhile back. Don't feel bad.
> 
> I might go swimming with a friend in a bit.


Hope ya still want that ufc avy, I put a request in for you in the gif thread


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I only really enjoy Sting when he has the Crow gimmick. :$


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> *LOL you're actually watching that *
> 
> Truth: Watching Real Madrid Vs Espanyol, currently 3-3, great game


  You're... not watching it?! I plainly watch it for the commentary :lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Hope ya still want that ufc avy, I put a request in for you in the gif thread


Thx. Anyone make one yet?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I only really enjoy Sting when he has the Crow gimmick. :$


His feud with Vader is so awesome 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RRsgDudT7D4


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Eurovision is fucking great, I've heard some amazing tracks thus far and only half an hour into the broadcast.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm probably gonna get it. Only $10


The Chamber of Horrors match alone is worth 10 bucks.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> You're... not watching it?! I plainly watch it for the commentary :lmao


Nah, it lasts so long, it bores me to death.

Football > Eastern European Dance Music


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Eurovision is fucking great, I've heard some amazing tracks thus far and only half an hour into the broadcast.


 At least _someone_ knows how to tell the truth.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Thx. Anyone make one yet?


Nah, only put it up 5 mins ago.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Chamber of Horrors match alone is worth 10 bucks.


Yeah:lmao


I've only seen it once before


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Monty said:


> Nah, only put it up 5 mins ago.


Oh. Thanks man. I Appreciate it.

Im gonna head and see if i can do something with some friends. Later everyone.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Tennis in the rain = Greatness.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HBK's first title defense in '96 was against Lawler:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Tennis in the rain = Greatness.


Sounds like fun  Sup Ste?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah:lmao
> 
> 
> I've only seen it once before


It's so bad it's good.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

It was fun. I've been town today and playing tennis, all goodd, how about you Matt ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Vader/Sting set looks good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Tennis in the rain is greatness, I agree.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's so bad it's good.


Scott Hall was in it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chaos, what was your UFC request?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> HBK's first title defense in '96 was against Lawler:lmao


:lmao 

Truth - The RAW that is available on WWE 24/7 right now opens up with HHH and Lawler vs. Marc Mero and Goldust.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> It was fun. I've been town today and playing tennis, all goodd, how about you Matt ?


Lucky, I been at work all day. Wish I could have gone out, as playing any sport in the rain is great fun


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Just watched Benoit/Angle 2003 Rumble _again._

Crowd is so dead for this match and it's a bona-fide classic.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Lucky, I been at work all day. Wish I could have gone out, as playing any sport in the rain is great fun


Yeah, we had a little game of footy in the park for a bit, it was brilliant 

What job do you have Matt?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Yeah, we had a little game of footy in the park for a bit, it was brilliant
> 
> What job do you have Matt?


I just work Friday nights and Saturdays at Waitrose. Not a very fun job, but decent money.

Truth: 4-3 Real Madrid, Higuain.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


banner?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> banner?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: I hope with ROH going on PPV this means that we may actually be able to download a full show of this forum.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I wish people would post full ROH shows on this site.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: I hope with ROH going on PPV this means that we may actually be able to download a full show of this forum.


Full shows are allowed to be posted now...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I wish people would post full ROH shows on this site.


Do they know that it's not a rule anymore?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

A Yokozuna comp. would own


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Do they know that it's not a rule anymore?


Most likely not seeing as it's hardly been shouted about since the rule changed.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Has anybody here taken AP Biology?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's a PM conversation I've been having, this guy is smart:



ecwsucks said:


> Role Model said:
> 
> 
> > ecwsucks said:
> ...


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

That's good, i never knew that. The only reason i go to other wrestling forums is to download ROH Shows.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Most likely not seeing as it's hardly been shouted about since the rule changed.


Well why doesn't someone make an announcement? We got an announcement for the vbookie glitch and that's not nearly as important if you ask me.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Well why doesn't someone make an announcement? We got an announcement for the vbookie glitch and that's not nearly as important if you ask me.


Go and say something in the Staff room.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Here's a PM conversation I've been having, this guy is smart:


Tell him to make a thread about Yokozuna


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Here's a PM conversation I've been having, this guy is smart:


:lmao

Tell him to make a thread on The Chamber of Horrors.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Ultimate Warrior's first appearance on RAW since he came back in '96:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Just seen the match listings for the Wrestling Families DVD, looks pretty good.



> 01:30:18:15 THE MOST POWERFUL FAMILIES IN WRESTLING
> 00:50:20:16 (THE MOST POWERFUL FAMILIES IN WRESTLING)
> 00:10:08:07 (DVD EXTRA - MATCH - MID-ATLANTIC WRESTLING - 1/13/82 - BLACK JACK MULLIGAN & BLACK JACK MULLIGAN JR. VS. RICKY HARRIS & JIM NELSON)
> 00:07:27:22 (DVD EXTRA - MATCH - CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING FROM FLORIDA 4/12/76 - BOB ORTON & BOB ORTON JR. VS. JEFF PORTS & ROCKY SMITH)
> ...


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Well why doesn't someone make an announcement? We got an announcement for the vbookie glitch and that's not nearly as important if you ask me.



What kind of announcement do you want it was removed from the rules that should be enough


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Go and say something in the Staff room.


New thread or am I better off bumping an older one?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Platt said:


> What kind of announcement do you want it was removed from the rules that should be enough


And do people know it's been removed from the rules? Probably not considering half the people on this forum don't read the rules.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The Daltons = Ratings


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> And do people know it's been removed from the rules? Probably not considering half the people on this forum don't read the rules.



Well thats there problem


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Just seen the match listings for the Wrestling Families DVD, looks pretty good.


That sounds AWESOME


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> New thread or am I better off bumping an older one?


Which ever is easier, I'll chip in with my thoughts when you've posted.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Warrior calling Goldust a freak = ratings:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108245-post18.html


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I LOL'd at that post too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

will94 said:


> The Daltons = Ratings


I took one look at them, and I wanted to see them get their head kicked in.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Downloading tons and tons of Owen Hart matches and segments; definitely making a compilation for the late, great 'King Of Harts'.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I took one look at them, and I wanted to see them get their head kicked in.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/341722-damn-stupid-kids.html


lol @ him editing his post after what I said. it used to be a wall of text


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


>


Not to that extent.

Besides, I have an extreme dislike of "country" type settings and shit. Always hated it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Why do they bother with tag teams, honestly tag team wrestling has been dead for a while now, plus tag matches are all the same now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Why do they bother with tag teams, honestly tag team wrestling has been dead for a while now, plus tag matches are all the same now.


MNM saved tag team wrestling.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I just want to see how they come across "with the lights on bright" as JBL would say. Gordy is a decent wrestler, but this whole team with him and Deacon came together on the very last DSW show, so we never really got to see how they performed together.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Where can I download HBK/Diesel from IYH: Good Friends, Better Enemies?


At least VHS quality plz.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That show is being released as a Tagged Classic.

That info is of no use to you though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I might download something from the Media section, i haven't apart from ONS2 recntly


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


>




Truth: Awake


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Awake


*GO 2 SLEEP~!!!!!!1!1!*


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Listening to the band known as, Skid Row.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Listening to the band known as, Skid Row.


are they singin' in Korean?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

What else would they be singin' in? English? Pfft.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> What else would they be singin' in? *English*? Pfft.


Si.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Watching Impact!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MVP = Future Multi-Reign WHC/WWE Title Holder.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

NCIH said:


> MVP = Future Multi-Reign WHC/WWE Title Holder.


Let's Hope.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Well he's better than Kennedy right now. But in future I can see Ken having a much better career.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

They both entertain me alot TBH


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I really like how MVP isn't a prick like RKO or Carlito.

If Shelton Benjamin had the attitude that MVP currently has...he'd be a main eventer.

Laziness in the WWE doesn't get you very far...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth :Anderlecht have won the championship!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Honestly it's good how people who are lazy fucks who don't make any effort don't get pushed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> If Shelton Benjamin had the attitude that MVP currently has...he'd be a main eventer.


Nah


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Truth :Anderlecht have won the championship!!!


Congrats


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Congrats


thank you


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NCIH said:


> If Shelton Benjamin had the mic skills that MVP currently has...he'd be a main eventer.


fixed


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats Tony!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> Congrats Tony!


Get ready to be hammered in the Champions League :side:

You know, Rangers could draw Genk in the third qualifier. If that happens, man I'm so gonna support Rangers


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah




MVP is showing he wants to improve, and be the best.

Shelton has yet to show, he wants to improve his mic skills.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Derek said:


> fixed


Yes you did :agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Am I the only one who doesn't think MVP is a future champion, granted the guy is good but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Am I the only one who doesn't think MVP is a future champion, granted the guy is good but I just don't see it happening.


If Benoit wins 2 out of 3 falls, then MVP's push will be over.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Get ready to be hammered in the Champions League :side:
> 
> You know, Rangers could draw Genk in the third qualifier. If that happens, man I'm so gonna support Rangers


You'll be supporting Rangers anyway I trust. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Am I the only one who doesn't think MVP is a future champion, granted the guy is good but I just don't see it happening.


I can't imagine him as champ, I can Kennedy though.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

RaS said:


> You'll be supporting Rangers anyway I trust. :side:


eh, yea yea, sure, whatever:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I can't imagine him as champ, I can Kennedy though.


I read a rumor that said if he wasn't injured Kennedy woiuld be current WHC, just a rumor though.

Kennedy and Lashley are shoe-in's for future main brand championships unless they have injury plagued careers.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I read a rumor that said if he wasn't injured Kennedy woiuld be current WHC, just a rumor though.
> 
> Kennedy and Lashley are shoe-in's for future main brand championships unless they have injury plagued careers.


I still say it's far too early for Kennedy to have the belt and I'm glad in a way he got hurt because winning the belt so soon might have done more damage than good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I read a rumor that said if he wasn't injured Kennedy woiuld be current WHC, just a rumor though.
> 
> Kennedy and Lashley are shoe-in's for future main brand championships unless they have injury plagued careers.


No Wai. Batista is teh future of wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-I don't know how Meltzer forgot to put Danielson/Strong II on his 5 star list, it just boggles my mind.....

Especially since I don't think I even saw Danielson on there anyways


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I imagined MVP as a future world champ pretty early. I don't know about multi time, like 3 or so, like Edge, Kennedy, or Orton...what he *would* have gotten but he'll get the push at least once.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nope Danielson isn't but he should be at least 2 times over.

Meltzer is a little too bias for "Kings Road" style and thats coming from a Puro mark myself.

Truth: Cody should buy the Ric Flair DVD ASAP, like I mean right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

NCIH: The Anti-Gimmick Gimmick.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lashley is a worse champ than Batista in my view, at least Dave has had some good matches.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-I bet Edge would only get a 2 month title reign again, when Kennedy is back the belt will be his. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Truth-I don't know how Meltzer forgot to put Danielson/Strong II on his 5 star list, it just boggles my mind.....
> 
> Especially since I don't think I even saw Danielson on there anyways


According to Meltzer, there have only been 3 ***** matches in ROH: Joe/Punk II, Joe/Kobashi, and Blood Generation vs. Do Fixer.

He gave Danielson/Kenta ****3/4 I believe, as well as Danielson/Strong.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I hope things go well for Kennedy when he returns, I don't want to see another guy fail like Carlito.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth: Cody should buy the Ric Flair DVD ASAP, like I mean right now.


Everybody should


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Danielson vs KENTA in Japan is probably 5, at least close, not in ROH. Though it was good.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Meltzer is a questionable at times, with his reviews. There has been more 5 star matches than he would like you to believe.

And why was NoloKing unbanned?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - Meltzer is a questionable at times, with his reviews.


Questionable, laughable, fucking odd. Many things really.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I thought Danielson vs KENTA in japan was worse (even though it was still very good), and the crowd was real dead which didn't help.

Truth: How anyone could honestly think Davey Boy Smith was better than Dynamite Kid is completely fucking laughable to me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carlito's a failure because of his attitude, just like Orton. Kennedy doesn't have a bad attitude, he'll do fine. Vince told him directly he has a large future ahead of him (according to Kennedy himself, take that for what it's worth)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm actually very suprised that Meltzer has given more 5 star match ratings in ROH than in NOAH.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Derek said:


> According to Meltzer, there have only been 3 ***** matches in ROH: Joe/Punk II, Joe/Kobashi, and Blood Generation vs. Do Fixer.
> 
> He gave Danielson/Kenta ****3/4 I believe, as well as Danielson/Strong.


Right, Blood Gen/Do Fixer was the other 5 star match, I went blank for a sec. The almost close score from Meltzer, I guess that's still good, knowing how picky the guy is.



> Truth: Cody should buy the Ric Flair DVD ASAP, like I mean right now.


When I get 15 bucks, I can. But I do believe I put Chikara on top of the list though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Flair DVD > Chikara as a whole


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> When I get 15 bucks, I can. But I do believe I put Chikara on top of the list though.


You not going to find 3 ***** matches in Chikara :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Carlito's a failure because of his attitude, just like Orton. Kennedy doesn't have a bad attitude, he'll do fine. Vince told him directly he has a large future ahead of him (according to Kennedy himself, take that for what it's worth)


Carlito's backstage crap doesn't impact the fact the crowd doesn't give a shit about him and haven't for a long time.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I thought Danielson vs KENTA in japan was worse (even though it was still very good), and the crowd was real dead which didn't help.
> 
> * Truth: How anyone could honestly think Davey Boy Smith was better than Dynamite Kid is completely fucking laughable to me*.


 Who said that?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108607-post22.html


I lol'd at most of those


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm actually very suprised that Meltzer has given more 5 star match ratings in ROH than in NOAH.


Because aside from the Kobashi-era NOAH has only been an ok fed and most of there established stars are over the hill.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You not going to find 3 ***** matches in Chikara :no:


Can you find 3 **** matches in Chikara?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> You not going to find 3 ***** matches in Chikara :no:


Yeah, but I will find Solid wrestling, some funny shit and "Lighting" Mike Quackenbush though. Plus Chris Hero, so if you diss Chikara McQueen, you are dissing Hero. I know you can't do that....:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Can you find 3 **** matches in Chikara?


I wouldn't say thats a stretch but ROH is the only american Indy I could give a legit ***** match too. Although IWA:MS got pretty close with one of the Hero/Punk matches from 59:04.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Carlito's backstage crap doesn't impact the fact the crowd doesn't give a shit about him and haven't for a long time.


That's because they buried him when he started being a moron. His reactions were fine before that.

Besides, WWE will push who they want even with a less than amazing reaction. Umaga and Finlay get nothing and they keep having them win and win and win and win. Same thing with Orton before he got real bad and became a jobber.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

j20 said:


> Who said that?


I missed your post

Legend did in the this or that thread. :no:

Wrong on about 98 levels. Davey had more charisma and tolerance for steroids thats it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I still like Carlito and Masters despite their shortcomings.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I still like Carlito and Masters despite their shortcomings.


y


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I still like Carlito and Masters despite their shortcomings.


Both of them are too generic IMO, although Carlito plays a better heel


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Truth-I can't believe that I read some guy on Amazon say this....

"Chris Benoit vs Great Sasuke-*** & Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle(Cage Match)-****1/2"

 Yeah right.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Every wrestler has at least 1 fan. Even somebody like Masters. Unthinkable. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Truth-I can't believe that I read some guy on Amazon say this....
> 
> "Chris Benoit vs Great Sasuke-*** & Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle(Cage Match)-****1/2"
> 
> Yeah right.


Him and the guy who said the Flair DVD was boring need to be shot.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I like Carlito because I have always liked his character and I think he is a pretty good wrestler. Masters is not a terrible wrestler and I have just always liked him for some reason. I have definatly lowered my rating on both though since a year ago.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm pretty sure Wrestlemania 23 doesn't come out here in Canada until the 5th of June...

God damn it.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I missed your post
> 
> Legend did in the this or that thread. :no:
> 
> Wrong on about 98 levels. Davey had more charisma and tolerance for steroids thats it.


Ugh. Dynamite was 10x's the worker Davey was.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I mark for Pete Gas, Rodney and Joey Abs.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Wrestlemania 23 will be the first wrestling DVD I have bought since Survivor Series 2006 due to a lack of funds which is being corrected.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Justin "Hawk" Bradshaw?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I mark for Pete Gas, Rodney and Joey Abs.


Mean Street Pussies!

Truth ~ Which is quite frankly what they looked like. I don't remember them as talents though, so no comment on that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Mean Street Pussies!
> 
> Truth ~ Which is quite frankly what they looked like. I don't remember them as talents though, so no comment on that.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/341768-dear-pyro-please-close-thread.html

:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: MSP was in Smackdown 2 and I used them for amusment.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/153376-knightmace.html

....King Of Avatars...?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro said:


> Truth ~ Which is quite frankly what they looked like. *I don't remember them as talents though*, so no comment on that.


 They fucking sucked.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Bret Hart/Owen Hart - Wrestlemania '94
> Bret Hart/Owen Hart Cage Match - SummerSlam '94
> *Bret Hart/Stone Cold Submission Match - Wrestlemania '97*
> Bret Hart/Undertaker - SummerSlam '97
> ...


The bold are 5-stars.

The rest I either have not seen, or do not remember that well enough to warrant them 5 stars.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Role Model said:


> I mark for Pete Gas, Rodney and Joey Abs.


Ah, Mean street posse


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I mark for Pete Gas, Rodney and Joey Abs.


I mark for the Mean Streets of Greenwich, Connecticut


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Mean Street Pussies!
> 
> Truth ~ Which is quite frankly what they looked like. I don't remember them as talents though, so no comment on that.


Greatest team in the history of wrestling.










Sharing a Pizza with Joey Abs was the greatest moment of my life.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Scott Steiner had a verbal fight with my Grandpa and tried to slap his hat off.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Sharing a Pizza with Joey Abs was the greatest moment of my life.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that MSP never won a match outside of Heat.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Scott Steiner had a verbal fight with my Grandpa and tried to slap his hat off.


WTF when was this?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Greatest team in the history of wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trio. A team consists of 2 men while a trio or stable consists of 3 or more. 

Truth ~ Edge and Christian, Angle and Benoit and Regal and Taylor are my favourite tag teams. Too bad the latter team are used as jobbers, seeing as they're more talented than any of the teams they've been fed to. They used to use Regal fairly decently, then it all went to shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - Regal as GM was good times.

Never has WWE TV been more eloquent.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Trio. A team consists of 2 men while a trio or stable consists of 3 or more.
> 
> Truth ~ *Edge and Christian*, Angle and Benoit and Regal and Taylor are my favourite tag teams. Too bad the latter team are used as jobbers, seeing as they're more talented than any of the teams they've been fed to. They used to use Regal fairly decently, then it all went to shit.


 The best team ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Pattereson and Brisco beat MSP :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Regal in 2000-2001 was just so fucking great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ I'm playing a Royal Rumble match in SVR 2007, and Lawler is putting over Edge just now, and then says to JR "I hope you don't drive him to SmackDown! with the way you slander him"

Heh...mission accomplished. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

j20 said:


> Ugh. Dynamite was 10x's the worker Davey was.


Dynamite was 10x the worker most wrestlers are or were with a few notable exceptions. When Bret Hart calls you "Pound for pound, the greatest wrestler I've ever faced" your damn good.

Your a good man j20


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I went to a house show in March of 2003. It was at the Breslin Center in East Lansing, Michigan. The main event was Steiner/Triple H. My Granpa had a MSU hat on and since Steiner went to U of M he didn't like that. In the middle of the match he left the ring and came over to the barricade (We were in the 3rd row by the way) and yelled at my Grandpa "take off that cap old man before I slap it off" so my Grandpa removed his hat and waved it at Steiner to taunt him. Steiner then said"put that hat away before I shove it up your as you old son of a bitch". My Grandpa then started a MSU chant and Triple H hit Steiner from behind. Later on Steiner flipped him off though and we all thought it was great.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hollywood Blonds > Edge and Christian


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Dynamite was 10x the worker most wrestlers are or were with a few notable exceptions. When Bret Hart calls you "Pound for pound, the greatest wrestler I've ever faced" your damn good.
> *
> Your a good man j20*


 Thank you. So are you.



> Hollywood Blonds > Edge and Christian


Flair for the old. :lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ I'm playing a Royal Rumble match in SVR 2007, and Lawler is putting over Edge just now, and then says to JR "I hope you don't drive him to SmackDown! with the way you slander him"
> 
> Heh...mission accomplished. :side:


Soon enough, Edge will hit a spear and Lawler or JR will say "Did you just see that!?!? STUNNER!! STUNNER~!!! OUT OF NO WHERE~!!!!".

Commentary in that game sucks. :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steiner is hilarious. Him and Austin in the same promo would be classic.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> I went to a house show in March of 2003. It was at the Breslin Center in East Lansing, Michigan. The main event was Steiner/Triple H. My Granpa had a MSU hat on and since Steiner went to U of M he didn't like that. In the middle of the match he left the ring and came over to the barricade (We were in the 3rd row by the way) and yelled at my Grandpa "take off that cap old man before I slap it off" so my Grandpa removed his hat and waved it at Steiner to taunt him. Steiner then said"put that hat away before I shove it up your as you old son of a bitch". My Grandpa then started a MSU chant and Triple H hit Steiner from behind. Later on Steiner flipped him off though and we all thought it was great.


 Meh, It was probably just roid rage.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I love it when they talk about people that aren't even involved in the match.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> I love it when they talk about people that aren't even involved in the match.


It's pretty fuckin' retarded, to be honest.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Soon enough, Edge will hit a spear and Lawler or JR will say "Did you just see that!?!? STUNNER!! STUNNER~!!! OUT OF NO WHERE~!!!!".
> 
> Commentary in that game sucks. :side:


I hit Masters with a chair and I get this "RKO! RKO!"


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Steiner is the fucking man.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108749-post24.html


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Well I didn't say it wasn't retarded I just find it to be funny. Edge/Kane and suddenly "The samoan bulldozer Umaga has been on a roll since he came to to the WWE".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Soon enough, Edge will hit a spear and Lawler or JR will say "Did you just see that!?!? STUNNER!! STUNNER~!!! OUT OF NO WHERE~!!!!".
> 
> Commentary in that game sucks. :side:


He was eliminated already. :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I played SVR2007 once, and I got sick of it.

Honestly, shit game.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Diesel said:


> It's pretty fuckin' retarded, to be honest.


 I don't know what is worse. The Storyline when you are turned into a woman, or the terrible commentary.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

SvR08 better have brand new commentary, and no recycled lines..


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Best match I ever saw with the Stieners was Stieners vs. Hiroshi Hase/Kensuke Sasaki from NJPW in 1991, great tag team match and one of my favorite tag matches from all time.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

King Placebo said:


> I played SVR2007 once, and I got sick of it.
> 
> Honestly, shit game.


2006 > 2007.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't think 07 is that bad of a game :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2008 will have new commentary because of JBL being at the booth for SD! instead of Tazz, Styles being on ECW, and a report saying that they were switching commentary around...at least I think I heard that. ~_~


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

j20 said:


> I don't know what is worse. The Storyline when you are turned into a woman, or the terrible commentary.


Commentary. Easily. You only have to deal with that half ass storyline in season mode, but you have to deal with commentary in season and in exhibition.

Of course, you could just turn off commentary, but then it's just too damn quiet.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108749-post24.html
> 
> 
> :lmao


Wow, if you're going to be part of the "Anti-Sports Entertainment" crowd you should at least know something about wrestling.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Commentary. Easily. You only have to deal with that half ass storyline in season mode, but you have to deal with commentary in season and in exhibition.
> 
> Of course, you could just turn off commentary, but then it's just too damn quiet.


With the 360 you can just play your own music on it like I do


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108607-post22.html

I had no idea there was a One Night Stand in 1997 and Bret Hart and Undertaker fought in it and wrestled a five star match. If anyone can get me a copy shoot me a PM.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Wow, if you're going to be part of the "Anti-Sports Entertainment" crowd you should at least know something about wrestling.


I agree. Ask Ajax and [email protected]


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye who is that in your sig?

And whats up?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108607-post22.html
> 
> I had no idea there was a One Night Stand in 1997 and Bret Hart and Undertaker fought in it and wrestled a five star match. If anyone can get me a copy shoot me a PM.


~_~


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I agree. Ask Ajax and [email protected]


Five star Tommy Dreamer matches = no ratings.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> With the 360 you can just play your own music on it like I do


 

I need to get me one of those this Summer. Seriously. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Definatly, its worth the money



McQueen said:


> Brye who is that in your sig?
> 
> And whats up?


Thats Rachel Spector.

Nothing much. Just been hanging around all day. You?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108607-post22.html
> 
> I had no idea there was a One Night Stand in 1997 and Bret Hart and Undertaker fought in it and wrestled a five star match. If anyone can get me a copy shoot me a PM.


Sarcasm? ~_~


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Five star Tommy Dreamer matches = no ratings.


The emotion he shows makes them *****


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The emotion he shows makes them *****


I guess that means if I show a lot of emotion I can wrestle a five star match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108917-post27.html
Someone give him a link. He desparately needs one.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108917-post27.html
> Someone give him a link. He desparately needs one.


I gave him the only advice he needs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Sandman has been in more ***** matches than Flair. It's true, it's damn true.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I MARK OUT FOR 17 YEAR OLDS THAT THINK THEY'RE REAL ECW FANS


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> ^ Definatly, its worth the money


I wouldn't doubt it, at all. A lot of the games for the system look so fuckin' awesome.

What games do you got for it so far?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> I gave him the only advice he needs.


He's set for life now. But he'll probably reply with a smart comment.

I still can't believe he considered Flair/Sting on the last Nitro a ***** match.:no:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I thought he knew more about wrestling then this. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108943-post29.html


The bottom of his sig made me laugh


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108943-post29.html
> 
> 
> The bottom of his sig made me laugh


Don't do it, it would get you banned.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> I thought he knew more about wrestling then this. :no:


I didn't, he always seemed clueless to me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Don't do it, it would get you banned.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Maybe you won't, I thought for a second it would be spamming another forum while representing this forum but it isn't really.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Quit being such an e-bully, Cal.


...


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/341710-5-star-matches-4.html


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He just wants to ban you on that other forum since I guess he's a mod over there. I'm sure that will be the highlight of his life.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I'm bored today.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

There comes a time in a mans life when he eats potato chips. This day has come to me and I am honoured in its salty delight..


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Wowser in my trousers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

He banned someone from his forums because "being a mark won't cut it on this forum".

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> He banned someone from his forums because "being a mark won't cut it on this forum".
> 
> :lmao


That is pretty badass.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mankind destroying jobbers = ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> He banned someone from his forums because "being a mark won't cut it on this forum".
> 
> :lmao


:lmaoHow you know?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> He banned someone from his forums because "being a mark won't cut it on this forum".
> 
> :lmao


LMAO Like he's any different.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im leaving in 5 mins, my friend is teaching me math. he's a math wise.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im leaving in 5 mins, my friend is teaching me math. he's a math wise.


:lmao.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He double posted!!!!!!:gun:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmaoHow you know?


His forum in in the link in his sig.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/341710-5-star-matches-4.html


Someone needs to warn him for double posting


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Done.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i g2g bye.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Meltzer gave Edge/Orton from RAW last week ****1/4


Damn


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya jeff.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Meltzer gave Edge/Orton from RAW last week ****1/4
> 
> 
> Damn


 Didn't he give Austin/HHH 3 stages of hell that as well?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Meltzer gave Edge/Orton from RAW last week ****1/4
> 
> 
> Damn


He gave that same rating to Cena/HBK II. How does that work.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

j20 said:


> Didn't he give Austin/HHH 3 stages of hell that as well?


****3/4


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Meltzer is wrong.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> He gave that same rating to Cena/HBK II. How does that work.


idk


I have Cena/HBK II at ****1/2 and Orton/Edge at ***3/4


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> ****3/4


 Ah right.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meltzer is wrong.


Blasphemy!

Nah, but I said it earlier the guy is too much of a "King's Road" mark.

Truth: I wantto post my ***** match list but I don't want to have to look up dates for them as I have a sizable list of matches.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Nah, but I said it earlier the guy is too much of a "King's Road" mark.
> 
> Truth: I wantto post my ***** match list but I don't want to have to look up dates for them as I have a sizable list of matches.


I just posted WWE matches for the same reason. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just posted WWE matches for the same reason. :side:


I saw that, half the trolls in the WWE section won't know who the fuck i'm talking about in half my matches anyways.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

The fan won't stop blowing on me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108607-post22.html

Legend formed his own opinion?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The build up for HBK/Diesel IYH: Good Friends Better Enemies sucked.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I saw that, half the trolls in the WWE section won't know who the fuck i'm talking about in half my matches anyways.


Mitsbushi Toyota vs. Kenta Yammaguchi-san- AJPW, Budiken Hall 2/6/94


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108607-post22.html
> 
> Legend formed his own opinion?


And just look how funny it is.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108701-post23.html

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Mitsbushi Toyota vs. Kenta Yammaguchi-san- AJPW, Budiken Hall 2/6/94


Yeah nice try WCW.

Everyone knows it's Budokan hall :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4109069-post44.html


_O_*rly?!?!?*


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Regal and Taylor lost to the Majors Brothers (the new team in ECW) in an elementary school gym in Jackson, GA. Now THAT's jobbing out.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108701-post23.html
> 
> :lmao


I agree with the latter half, I never get all this rating talk. It always some other person's opinion, not mine. "OMG Meltzer gave this match ***, it should be ****". Who gives a fuck what some guy on the interweb thinks of a match?



> Truth - Regal and Taylor lost to the Majors Brothers (the new team in ECW) in an elementary school gym in Jackson, GA. Now THAT's jobbing out.


I don't know why I found that so damn funny :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4109069-post44.html
> 
> 
> _O_*rly?!?!?*


Yeah rly.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

This victory strengthens the soul of Nightmare. You Win!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> This victory strengthens the soul of Nightmare. You Win!


Soul Caliber?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Soul Calibur is an awesome game.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah rly.


:bs:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Soul Caliber?


:agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Soul Calibur is such a badass game.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> :agree:


I use to be on that game for hours. HOURS I say


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :bs:


Austin/Triple H Mark beats Austin/Flair Mark.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Got me a shiny new medal.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I use to be on that game for hours. HOURS I say


I have rediscovered it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I agree with the latter half, I never get all this rating talk. It always some other person's opinion, not mine. "OMG Meltzer gave this match ***, it should be ****". Who gives a fuck what some guy on the interweb thinks of a match?


No one should take these rating as the gospel cause that's moronic but it's always nice to see how others like matches compared to you. It's also a good way of knowing if you should check a match out or not if you haven't seen it. You could just say "it was a good match, it sucked, blah" but ratings seem more official. If you just say "good match" or whatever and don't back it up as to why or don't present a rating, your opinion can get overlooked.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Austin/Triple H Mark beats Austin/Flair Mark.


:gun:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No one should take these rating as the gospel cause that's moronic but it's always nice to see how others like matches compared to you. It's also a good way of knowing if you should check a match out or not if you haven't seen it. You could just say "it was a good match, it sucked, blah" but ratings seem more official. If you just say "good match" or whatever and don't back it up as to why or don't present a rating, your opinion can get overlooked.


Even if its just for comparison, I still don't see why his opinons are always debated. Personally i don't think Dave Meltzer's opinion should mean anymore than yours, or Role's , or Lax's. His name seems to pop up several times a day in this thread


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I'm a Dynamite Kid/Tiger Mask mark


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I'm a Dynamite Kid/Tiger Mask mark


Haven't there been like 10000000000000 Tiger Masks?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - There's a demo song on the remastered album of 'Youthanasia' by Megadeth, called 'New World Order'.

It's actually a really sweet song. I find it weird that there's only a demo of it, and they never really, really recorded it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Even if its just for comparison, I still don't see why his opinons are always debated. Personally i don't think Dave Meltzer's opinion should mean anymore than yours, or Role's , or Lax's. His name seems to pop up several times a day in this thread


Really, his opinion doesn't mean any more than anyone's but he's well known and respected around the IWC so his name just pops up. Almost everyone on the board knows Meltzer, Keller, and Keith and you can find their match ratings all over the web. Pretty much aside from this forum you aren't going to see mine or anyone else's match ratings.

But I once again stress, anyone who takes anyone's match ratings as the gospel is a moron. It's one thing to agree/disagree it's another thing to say "Meltzer gave it this so your rating is wrong."


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Haven't there been like 10000000000000 Tiger Masks?


Tiger Mask will be on TNA tomorrow night. Maybe Russo will book the good ol' switcharoo and have Tiger Mask losing, only for him to roll out of the ring, switch with another Tiger Mask, and get the sneak pin victory.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Haven't there been like 10000000000000 Tiger Masks?


Nope only 4, your thinking of the 4 million Villano's

Satoru Sayama - TM 1, Mitsuharu Misawa - TM 2, Koji Kanemoto - TM 3 and Tiger Mask IV, who as AMP pointed out is currently doing a small tour of the US.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Tiger Mask will be on TNA tomorrow night. Maybe Russo will book the good ol' switcharoo and have Tiger Mask losing, only for him to roll out of the ring, switch with another Tiger Mask, and get the sneak pin victory.


Vince Russo booked Liger to lose the IWGP title on Nitro, a title change NJPW still doesn't recognize. :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Vince Russo booked Liger to lose the IWGP title on Nitro, a title change NJPW still doesn't recognize. :lmao


That's why he's awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Vince Russo booked Liger to lose the IWGP title on Nitro, a title change NJPW still doesn't recognize. :lmao


Yeah wasn't that to the fucking Juice of all people. Russo should at least be smart enough not to fuck with other promotions titles without there consent.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4108542-post111.html


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Yeah wasn't that to the fucking Juice of all people. Russo should at least be smart enough not to fuck with other promotions titles without there consent.


The Juice deserves every title.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> The Juice deserves every title.


Not the great one, but the juicy one!

That guy deserves nothing more than a grade A beating to an inch of his life.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yeah wasn't that to the fucking Juice of all people. Russo should at least be smart enough not to fuck with other promotions titles without there consent.


The Juice would have been my choice as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4105936-post33.html


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Juice would have been my choice as well.


I guess would pay money to see Koji Kanemoto shoot wrestle the Juice.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I guess would pay money to see Koji Kanemoto shoot wrestle the Juice.


Koji would go after The Juice and the Juice would hold his hand up and be like "STOP!........JUICY TIME!" The he would dance Koji to death. 

Vince Russo books shoot fights.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4105936-post33.html
> 
> 
> :lmao


That dude is seriously a mark.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Vince Russo books shoot fights.


With who Kurt Angle? :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> That dude is seriously a mark.


I don't enjoy him.


msn plz


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> With who Kurt Angle? :no:


Kurt Angle won't book his own shoot fight, he's a pussy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Kurt Angle won't book his own shoot fight, he's a pussy.


I'm getting to the point with Kurt that I want him to get his ass kicked at risk of life and limb just to shut the guy up.

I've lost quite a bit of respect for the guy in the last year.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4109304-post42.html

----->


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4109304-post42.html
> 
> ----->


Actually in North Carolina, we have a Ric Flair day.

To McQueen: He's shut up in recent months. It's still lame of him to talk such a big MMA game and then do nothing about it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Ever since Kurt left WWE I lost a huge amount of respect for him, the things he has been saying and the way he's gone about his business have actually made me dislike the guy.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

I laughed at lockdown when Kurt said he was still in his prime.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ric Flair day = ratings


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Actually in North Carolina, we have a Ric Flair day.
> 
> To McQueen: He's shut up in recent months. It's still lame of him to talk such a big MMA game and then do nothing about it.


Thats because everyone knows he's crazy now and I think he might start to be realizing no one cares.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Sacrifice 2006.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Watching Sacrifice 2006.


Card?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Ever since Kurt left WWE I lost a huge amount of respect for him, the things he has been saying and the way he's gone about his business have actually made me dislike the guy.


TNA IS THE BEST! SCREW THE REST!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

THEY ARE WRRRRRRRRRESTLING!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching Liddell/Sobral 2.

:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Watching Liddell/Sobral 2.
> 
> :sad:


Sobral vs. McCarthy was better.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Liger/Williams
AMW/Styles & Daniels
Team 3D/James Gang
Rhino/Bobby Roode
Raven/A1
X Cup Final (16 man battle royal)
Sting & Samoa Joe/Jarrett & Steiner
Cage/Abyss Full Metal Mayhem


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4109374-post43.html


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sobral vs. McCarthy was better.


I marked when Big John got full mount.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Liger/Williams
> AMW/Styles & Daniels
> Team 3D/James Gang
> Rhino/Bobby Roode
> ...


Why you would waste booking Liger on Petey Williams is beyond me but other than that looks like an alright card. Thanks DC.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Diesel put me in the 1000s for rep :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> Diesel put me in the 1000s for rep :agree:


No problem.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4109421-post47.html


al capowned


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> No problem.


I've probably provided about 80 rep points out of Dangerous D's 26,000


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Why you would waste booking Liger on Petey Williams is beyond me but other than that looks like an alright card. Thanks DC.


It was for the X Cup. It was lame because watching it live, the damn feed cut out so everyone missed the ending. Overall the show was decent, Christian/Abyss was a letdown compared to their Lockdown match.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I've probably provided about 80 rep points out of Dangerous D's 26,000


I think I've provided like, 1000, for you. :side:


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> No problem.


ps your rep power is 54


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth: Prom is a bitch


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Want to find my rep power suck it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I want some rep :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It was for the X Cup. It was lame because watching it live, the damn feed cut out so everyone missed the ending. Overall the show was decent, Christian/Abyss was a letdown compared to their Lockdown match.


Still Petey Williams isn't a fraction of the wrestler Liger is, hell aside from him being in much better shape I'm probably as good as williams he's that overated.



Diesel said:


> I think I've provided like, 1000, for you.


I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I want some rep :side:


I gave you some and you never gave any back.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The match wasn't to bad despite Williams.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Want to find my rep power suck it?


sure, as long as you dont red rep me and make me times the amount I lost by 2


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyygAPY0Mtc

AND the next stop = GOLD!!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - New sig.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Suck It said:


> sure, as long as you dont red rep me and make me times the amount I lost by 2


Ill try, but I cant make any promises. 

Let me know when you want me to rep you.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Amp said:


> I want some rep :side:


Haha, you didnt ask for green so I gave you the other color. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sugge...ose-best-threads-immediently.html#post4109450

Look at his join date. Then look at what he said.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: The match wasn't to bad despite Williams.


Even a over the hill Liger is awesome, now was he "Black" Evil Liger or normal Red & White?

Black Liger = Massive ratings.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

go ahead chaos, but can you find mine after it?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Rep is gae


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He was Black Liger.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Sure Suck It.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> He was Black Liger.


 Awesome.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Even a over the hill Liger is awesome, now was he "Black" Evil Liger or normal Red & White?
> 
> Black Liger = Massive ratings.


 This Liger = Even bigger ratings. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dGBhjF-iiY


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Chaos: +22

I'll rep you now to see


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

j20 said:


> This Liger = Even bigger ratings. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dGBhjF-iiY


I was expecting you to throw up the Kishin Liger match from 96 but I haven't seen this one.
If I hadn't already repped you today you sure as hell would have earned it for this 

I love Liger & Mutoh two of my top 5 of all time


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Ok Suck it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching The Simpsons.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I was expecting you to throw up the Kishin Liger match from 96 but I haven't seen this one.
> If I hadn't already repped you today you sure as hell would have earned it for this
> 
> I love Liger & Mutoh two of my top 5 of all time


^_^

Edit - This Liger = Off the scale ratings. http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/liger%2Bhido/video/x131ul_kishinligervshido


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

+11 suck it.

Had to whip out the ol calculator cause Diesel repped me right after you.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- Just ordered Judgement Day.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Gandalf > Flair


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Watching The Simpsons. Were Homer goes to rock school.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Chaos said:


> +11 suck it.
> 
> Had to whip out the ol calculator cause Diesel repped me right after you.


Thanks, and I didn't think I would have +11, if not for the changes I would be about +3 right now.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

+11 doesn't add up right. 

Maximum, you're like, +5.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Sorry about that suck it. Its all _his_ fault. :side:


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> +11 doesn't add up right.
> 
> Maximum, you're like, +5.


Can I rep you and you see? I can't right now as I must spread.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> Can I rep you and you see? I can't right now as I must spread.


 According to my calculations, you should be +4.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> Can I rep you and you see? I can't right now as I must spread.


Knock yourself out.

Truth - The old(er) Simpson episodes are so awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Monday Night Raw: April 29, 1996


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here 


I also just posted some pics. Go cheak 'em out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^

Pfft! Fighter Hayabusa > Starman


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> ^^^
> 
> Pfft! Fighter Hayabusa > Starman


:bs:


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> :bs:


:agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Saturday Night Slam Masters for the SNES = ratings.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: About to watch Steiners vs Jushin Liger & Power Warrior Kensuke Sasaki


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

j20 said:


> According to my calculations, you should be +4.


Thanks just wanna double-check.

What was it Diesel?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Diesels on MSN.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I wonder what my rep is?


I need someone to test it on.. Any takers?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> Thanks just wanna double-check.
> 
> What was it Diesel?


Yep. It's +4.



NCK said:


> Diesels on MSN.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I wonder what my rep is?
> 
> 
> I need someone to test it on.. Any takers?


wep back plz 

Thanks Diesel


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Whats my rep S I 123?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NCK said:


> Diesels on MSN.


I hope his username is Buttercup 

I'd add him then.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Whats my rep S I 123?


rep is....+6!!!!1!!11!


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> rep is....+6!!!!1!!11!


I marked out.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I hope his username is Buttercup
> 
> I'd add him then.


Close. But, it's actually "Diesel" right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I marked out.


Same.

Your going to judgement day eh? I feel sorry for your main event.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

BUTTERCUP!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Same.
> 
> Your going to judgement day eh? I feel sorry for your main event.


Why, it's a good excuse to leave early and beat traffic.

Diesel, when your man enough to Buttercup it up on MSN, I'll add you


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ultimate Warrior squashing Dr. Issac Yankem = ratings


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Same.
> 
> Your going to judgement day eh? I feel sorry for your main event.


I hope Cena loses, just so I could say I was there to see The Great Khali become the WWE Champion. :agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cali, where is WCW? There has not been nearly enough talk about Flair in this thread today.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I hope Cena loses, just so I could say I was there to see The Great Khali become the WWE Champion. :agree:


Would that be the great or greatest night in sports entertainment history if he wins? I vote greatest, along with the following weeks on this site where everyone in the wwe section will go nuts.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Cali, where is WCW? There has not been nearly enough talk about Flair in this thread today.


idk :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Playing SVR 07 on my 360 

Hey everyone


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Brye.

Truth: The Steiner's were such an awesome tag team, it's a shame Scott decided to do so many 'riods that he went insane somewhere in the late 90's.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Just got back from the mall. Decided to get a haircut, and now I'm pissed because it was a total butcher job.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey McQueen. Show sounds awesome so far.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- Just got back from the mall. Decided to get a haircut, and now I'm pissed because it was a total butcher job.


Same here, I got a horrible haircut yesturday 

Sup?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

WTF? Isn't porn not allowed on Youtube??

look: http://youtube.com/watch?v=6DEcRtYLkt8&mode=related&search=


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Hey McQueen. Show sounds awesome so far.


Aside from Toland/Albright yeah it sounds promising. If the main event does end up Morishima vs Danielson vs McGuinness I see Nigel pinning Dragon for the title.

Rocky Romero vs Naomichi Marufuji could be a very good match up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ You just can't handle the awesomeness that is Gunner Scott.


Brye said:


> Same here, I got a horrible haircut yesturday
> 
> Sup?


Not much. What's up with you?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No I can't stand the horribleness that is Tank Toland, putting him against a bland guy like Albright doesn't help matters but at least Albright is decent.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^^ You just can't handle the awesomeness that is Gunner Scott.
> 
> Not much. What's up with you?


Not too much. Just playing some SVR 07 with a friend


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Not too much. Just playing some SVR 07 with a friend


Liger approves.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: McQueen approves of SDVR 2006 more than SDVR 2007.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Liger approves.


Does Liger approve the chick in my sig?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: McQueen approves of SDVR 2006 more than SDVR 2007.


Star Man does not approve.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Does Liger approve the chick in my sig?


Liger does not approve. Liger finds her annoying.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Liger does not approve. Liger finds her annoying.


Well, Brye finds her very hot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Well, Brye finds her very hot.


How many IWGP Jr heavyweight titles has Brye won? 0

Liger wins.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> How many IWGP Jr heavyweight titles has Brye won? 0
> 
> Liger wins.


:lmao

He's got a valid point.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I just downloaded a bunch of themes from various Sonic games to my iPod. :side:

Crisis City from Sonic the Hedgehog (2006) is one of my favorites. :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Derek said:


> How many IWGP Jr heavyweight titles has Brye won? 0
> 
> Liger wins.


 Brilliant. :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

j20 said:


> Brilliant. :lmao


Thanks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> How many IWGP Jr heavyweight titles has Brye won? 0
> 
> Liger wins.


Liger approves of this post.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Tombstone is such an awesome movie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
Yeah it was WCW

I just saw a shoot-style match between Liger and some other guy. Liger got his mask ripped off and got pissed and won by ref stoppage a round and a half later. Liger = Awesome

Time for Liger to get stiffed to hell by Hashimoto though


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Liger would be so much better if he didn't dress like a glorified Power Ranger.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Liger would be so much better if he didn't dress like a glorified Power Ranger.


That's half his appeal, and he didn't pick the gimmick.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That's half his appeal, and he didn't pick the gimmick.


No, it takes away from his appeal, he looks like a fucking luchadore.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Is that a bottle of champagne Flair's drinking or a 22 oz?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Is that a bottle of champagne Flair's drinking or a 22 oz?


Champagne. It was when he won the IC title.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Liger would be so much better if he didn't dress like a glorified Power Ranger.


That's where his powers come from.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

msn plz


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd like Jushin Liger a lot more if he summoned a mechanical T-Rex to vanquish his opponent.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'd like Jushin Liger a lot more if he summoned a mechanical T-Rex to vanquish his opponent.


It would be a Mechanical Liger.

Are Liger, Ultimo Dragon, El Samurai, Tiger Mask or Black Tiger and Pegasus Kid all power rangers now cause Chris Benoit's mechanical Pegasus would own the rest.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> It would be a Mechanical Liger.
> 
> Are Liger, Ultimo Dragon, El Samurai, Tiger Mask or Black Tiger and Pegasus Kid all power rangers now cause Chris Benoit's mechanical Pegasus would own the rest.


I've never been a fan of any of them to be honest, besides Liger and Misawa when he wasn't Tiger Mask.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I've never been a fan of any of them to be honest, besides Liger and Misawa when he wasn't Tiger Mask.


Blasphemy!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Blasphemy!


I just can't get into Japanese wrestling. I even got Honor to recommend the best videos on IVP for me and the wrestling is awesome but I still don't care about it as much as US wrestling. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just can't get into Japanese wrestling. I even got Honor to recommend the best videos on IVP for me and the wrestling is awesome but I still don't care about it as much as US wrestling. :$


I was just giving you a hard time :lmao

Not everyone likes Puro, not a big deal.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Lol at RS being banned again.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: RS got banned


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: RS got banned


Liger most definitely approves.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I was just giving you a hard time :lmao
> 
> Not everyone likes Puro, not a big deal.


I don't joke around on the internet.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Flair should wrestle Steamboat at Mania 24.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did RS get banned for good yet?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

You can red rep me all you want, at least now I know you will always have this ridiculous looking icon in your sig for the rest of your stay on here!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao @ Mcqueen's gift comment to RedSilver


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Did RS get banned for good yet?


We're not that lucky. He's only getting another temp ban.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You can red rep me all you want, at least now I know you will always have this ridiculous looking icon in your sig for the rest of your stay on here!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Flair should wrestle Steamboat at Mania 24.


True


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> True


Good job killing the thread.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good job killing the thread.


It's CaL's fault. Oh wait. He's not here anymore.

edit. Damn you.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I think I'm actually going to purchase Sacrifice tomorrow.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

:no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> It's CaL's fault. Oh wait. He's not here anymore.
> 
> edit. Damn you.


Seems here to me. Why you startin shit K?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching NBA Playoffs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Seems here to me. Why you startin shit K?


It's that damn Bubba's fault.:cuss:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I've had my 360 for a week and it already malfunctioned and now I have to send a part to Texas to get a new one. I'm fucking pissed about it.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I've had my 360 for a week and it already malfunctioned and now I have to send a part to Texas to get a new one. I'm fucking pissed about it.


Dude, I know how it is. My first 360 didn't work at all, had to return it for a new one. My second one worked for a month, then I had to send it in to get fixed, but they never fixed it (after three months), so I had to trade it in to EB Games and pay the difference for a new one. Luckily, my third one is still okay.

Fuck Microsoft support.

Truth- Made an official trade/shill thread in the Premium Lounge. Delfin should be happy


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> It's that damn Bubba's fault.:cuss:


Don't blame others, it's wrong.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/159438-raki.html

Who's that ass and why is he challenging people to go to a forum to argue?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't blame others, it's wrong.


But, but, but:$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

That compilation you made looks pretty awesome, Spart.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/159438-raki.html
> 
> Who's that ass and why is he challenging people to go to a forum to argue?


His comments about CaLi in his sig made me laugh. Neg repping people for being a dumbass doesn't make you a bully. You won't be well liked by some people, but it doesn't make you a bully. AND IT'S JUST FUCKING REP.

Liger would like to give him a hellacious brainbuster than follow up with a running Liger bomb.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Ive had the same 360 since Christmas and it hasn't been a pain in the ass once.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/159438-raki.html
> 
> Who's that ass and why is he challenging people to go to a forum to argue?


He's 17 years old and a *REAL* ECW fan


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I think I'm going to watch the RR '04 soon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> He's 17 years old and a *REAL* ECW fan


That pretty much means he's seen 'The Rise + Fall of ECW'. That's about it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I bought insurance for my 360 so if I break shit, I get new stuff for free.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Sara Del Ray is amazing, and good looking. I want her versus Bryan Danielson.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Sara Del Ray is amazing, and good looking. I want her versus Bryan Danielson.


She has thunder-thighs but she is a wrestler after all. I was a few feet from her a few weeks ago and she is a pretty good looking girl in person.

but, Lacey is much hotter.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I got a free 1 year warranty that I didn't even know about until I called up MSFT.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> She has thunder-thighs but she is a wrestler after all. I was a few feet from her a few weeks ago and she is a pretty good looking girl in person.
> 
> but, Lacey is much hotter.


I met her. The bitch gave my bunny ears in my picture. It was kinda sad, since my friend and I went to Sara instead of Daizee, so Daizee just jumped into our pictures. Maybe if Daizee wasn't so sloppy 90% of the time, I would go talk to her. Hell, I coulda talked to her about weed and I still decided not to talk to her. Not to mention she isn't very good looking most of the time (really weird complexion, skin-to-bone ratio, etc).

And yes, Lacey is much hotter. Lacey is one of the few legitimately good looking indy women wrestlers.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Lacey looks like a hotter Amanda Bynes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I get the impression off camera Lacey is actually a very nice person, saw her talking to fans one time and she seemed very polite a courtious(sp?).


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


>


It was 2Slick's gift comment to RedSilver, and RedSilver has since decided to use that saying when giving gifts to other users.

(I know I'm really late to comment, but I was eating dinner. )


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Lacey does seem nice, yeah. I gotta say, Allison is lucky she's teaming with Sara, because as a singles wrestler she really isn't good, and she's horrible on commentary. Thank God she's cute, otherwise I'd never buy SHIMMER DVDs from her at the ROH shows


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Rocky Romero needs to win the ROH World Title at some point, just not from Morishima because I don't think anyone will buy someone his size beating him, but a AmDrag or a Nigel would be credible.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The name SHIMMER pisses me the hell off. Quit trying to be Japanese you assholes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The name SHIMMER pisses me the hell off. Quit trying to be Japanese you assholes.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not a big Romero fan. Never seen anything great from him in ROH aside from him versus James Gibson at Manhattan Mayhem. Can you reccomend anything, McQueen?


> The name SHIMMER pisses me the hell off. Quit trying to be Japanese you assholes.


You should fight them.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> You should fight them.


I could kick Lizzy Valentine's ass.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Monday Night Raw: May 20, 1996


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> I could kick Lizzy Valentine's ass.


I could post copyrighted pictures of her ass.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I could post copyrighted pictures of her ass.


:lmao

If I knew what her name is on here I would red rep her.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the thread titled 'Vince finally makes a smart Decision' made me laugh.

Apparently in the nearly 30 years Vince has run the company, which included defeating Ted Turner and creating a wrestling empire, he hasn't made a smart decision until now.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

dood cena iz champ vince sux ecdub ecdub ecub lawls!!!!!!111111one


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching Monday Night Raw: May 20, 1996


HBK/Bulldog/Bulldog's wife program?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watched the 2 newest Bill and Doug videos today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I'm not a big Romero fan. Never seen anything great from him in ROH aside from him versus James Gibson at Manhattan Mayhem. Can you reccomend anything, McQueen?


His ROH Title bout against Joe was really good, its from a somewhat hard to find but fairly decent show ROH Gold and he's had some really good matches in NJPW over the years as himself and he is a former IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Champion as Black Tiger. Also I think he usually has excellent matches in PWG, most notably his matches at the two BOLA Tournaments like against Kazarian and Roderick Strong.

I just happen to think the guy is a tremendous worker is all, he does lack mic skills (or at least lacks the ambition to cut promo's) and isn't super over with the fans but maybe his association with the NRC will help him get over.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Watched the 2 newest Bill and Doug videos today.


Nice sig lyrics.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Just got back from watching 28 Weeks Later, it was intense


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nice sig lyrics.


Thanks.

Have you noticed in "(Can't Get My) Head Around You" on the Greatest hits CD, theres a 1:00 pause(after the song ends) and then another song starts playing in that song?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Have you noticed in "(Can't Get My) Head Around You" on the Greatest hits CD, theres a 1:00 pause(after the song ends) and then another song starts playing in that song?


Nah, haven't noticed that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alicia Keys > You & Yo' mama.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Diesel only poses as an offspring fan for chicks. He hasn't actually even listened to any of there CD's.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Diesel only poses as an offspring fan for chicks. He hasn't actually even listened to any of there CD's.


I guess that would make me the biggest Offspring fan here then :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> I guess that would make me the biggest Offspring fan here then :side:


Lies, your a closet emo, your listening to Panic at the Disco as I type this.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Lies, your a closet emo, your listening to Panic at the Disco as I type this.


I like that band :$

I used to love Offspring, none of their songs were bad...until their latest CD, when I just stopped caring. Everything up to the Original Prankster CD was gold, especially Americana and then...yeah.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> HBK/Bulldog/Bulldog's wife program?


Yeah


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Lies, your a closet emo, your listening to Panic at the Disco as I type this.


I take offence to that :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Splinter wasn't even that bad.

Hit That, The Noose, Can't Get My Head Around You, Race Against Myself, and Long Way Home were all good songs. Especially The Noose.

Their new album coming out in September will be teh sexyness, though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Lies, your a closet emo, your listening to Panic at the Disco as I type this.


They suck live.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ AMP I actually know nothing about the band I just know they are an emo band.

Truth: I'm really f'n bored this weekend.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Splinter wasn't even that bad.
> 
> Hit That, The Noose, Can't Get My Head Around You, Race Against Myself, and Long Way Home were all good songs. Especially The Noose.
> 
> Their new album coming out in September will be teh sexyness, though.


:agree: I'm listening to The Noose right now.

I can't wait till the new album


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Coheed & Cambria are absolutely amazing live.

Oh, and rant tomorrow, got too tied up today.

EDIT- Same here, McQueen, same here.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Offspring are alright. There Greatest Hits was a good listen.

Lax - Coheed and Cambria are an awesome band.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

As long as Claudio and the lead guitarist (forget his name now) stay together, everything is right in the world.

I'm gonna go listen to them now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> ^^^ AMP I actually know nothing about the band I just know they are an emo band.
> 
> Truth: I'm really f'n bored this weekend.


Just know that they suck live. And I haven't gone to a concert or anything, I just saw them perform on MTV and people I know went to a concert.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Offspring are my favorite band, then RHCP


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm trying to find a gif maker which will allow me to use .wmv files  Anybody know one? :$


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> The Offspring are my favorite band, then RHCP


Stadium Arcadium wasn't as great as there previous albums.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NCK said:


> Stadium Arcadium wasn't as great as there previous albums.


Yeah, but it was still pretty good. The 1st disc was better than the 2nd (imo)


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I haven't made a new banner in a while, every time I try I just can't come up with anything I like


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

X/L/AJ said in a PM to me yesterday that he was leaving the forums for a while since they weren't fun anymore (partly due to me, apparently).

Well, he just posted. And not only that, but he posted in the Shill/Trade thread...the exact same thing he was complaining about two days ago. 

lol.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Brye said:


> Yeah, but it was still pretty good. The 1st disc was better than the 2nd (imo)


:agree:

I didn't like any of the songs on the 2nd disc. I liked Strip My Mind the best on the 1st disc.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I haven't made a new banner in a while, every time I try I just can't come up with anything I like


Cide says make him his damn Rampage banner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> X/L/AJ said in a PM to me yesterday that he was leaving the forums for a while since they weren't fun anymore (partly due to me, apparently).
> 
> Well, he just posted. And not only that, but he posted in the Shill/Trade thread...the exact same thing he was complaining about two days ago.
> 
> lol.


RANT?!?!?!?!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> RANT?!?!?!?!


Tomorrow, got too caught up with stuff today, and heading off in a few minutes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NCK said:


> :agree:
> 
> I didn't like any of the songs on the 2nd disc. I liked Strip My Mind the best on the 1st disc.


Definatly a good song. Snow(Hey Oh) is another one of my favorites on the 1st disc. The second disc didn't have as many good songs


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4110458-post9.html


:lmao


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Spartanlax is a bigger slacker than Monty.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - A friend of mine let me have his copies of the original Coliseum Video 2-VHS set of WrestleMania IV and the VHS of WrestleMania XIV for my wrestling video collection.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Spartan: That whole thread we were bitching? I guess you thought so but if you took any of that seriously you took it out of context. None of that was serious. Your the one who got all paranoid about it. Seriously, you think I would contact Dragon and tell him. I don't care whatsoever. I don't mind the selling of dvds like that. Hell I have some and I have traded forever. Waylon was just messing so I followed suit. I don't care about it at all.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Tomorrow, got too caught up with stuff today, and heading off in a few minutes.


YOU SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!
































<3


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4110458-post9.html
> 
> 
> :lmao


Exactly. Chris Hero loses money if someone decides to trade for his DVD instead of purchasing it. It'd be a real shame if Hero found out about this...

And he calls ME the hypocrite. C'mon, that's a 'lol' moment.

EDIT- <3 AMP.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

NCK said:


> Stadium Arcadium wasn't as great as there previous albums.


I thought it was awesome to be honest.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

New avatar thanks to Amp. 

Who is that in there?


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Pyro is a moron.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Pyro is a moron.


What he do?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chaos said:


> New avatar thanks to Amp.
> 
> Who is that in there?


Send gifts :side:

Georges St. Pierre knocking down Matt Hughes


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> New avatar thanks to Amp.
> 
> Who is that in there?


GSP crushing Matt Hughes.

Edit:


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> What he do?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4109892-post5.html

He's taking it too far!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:


> Spartan: That whole thread we were bitching? I guess you thought so but if you took any of that seriously you took it out of context. None of that was serious. Your the one who got all paranoid about it. Seriously, you think I would contact Dragon and tell him. I don't care whatsoever. I don't mind the selling of dvds like that. Hell I have some and I have traded forever. Waylon was just messing so I followed suit. I don't care about it at all.


Paranoid? lol. I know you wouldn't, and couldn't for that matter, actually contact Dragon directly and have him 'stop me'. I was just wondering why you did all that considering we were cool.

EDIT- I take GA's opinion more seriously than Pyro...and GA thinks Coachman IS Raw.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4109892-post5.html
> 
> He's taking it too far!


I lolled.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FS when did you decide to post in the WWE section?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've made about 12 posts in the WWE section today :shocked:


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: LotR on basic cable is way too fucking long.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> EDIT- I take GA's opinion more seriously than Pyro...and GA thinks Coachman IS Raw.


 

Coachman *IS* RAW. :agree: 

Mark Henry *IS* SmackDown! :agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I've made about 12 posts in the WWE section today :shocked:


We don't want _your_ kind. GTFO and post more pics.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: LotR on basic cable is way too fucking long.


Oh God, that sounds absolutely awful. On DVD, it's awesome, since you can skip the 30 minute scenes when they talk about mountains and the Shire. On TV....ew.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: LotR on basic cable is way too fucking long.


Wasn't Two Towers like from 3pm to 7pm today or something like that?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> FS when did you decide to post in the WWE section?


Only recently started enjoying WWE again, i enjoy the WWE section, actually.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Coachman *IS* RAW. :agree:
> 
> Mark Henry *IS* SmackDown! :agree:


Shelton and Cryme Tyme are Heat!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> We don't want _your_ kind. GTFO and post more pics.


Already made about 4 threads there today . Post in them


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: LotR on basic cable is way too fucking long.


omfg. Papa Smurf nose died.  

Wednesdays episode really pissed me off, WE HAVE YOU WAIT UNTIL NEXT FALL TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS? WTF?!

If Lennie dies, I'll never watch that shit again.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Making a rant on a stupid fucking n00b.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Paranoid? lol. I know you wouldn't, and couldn't for that matter, actually contact Dragon directly and have him 'stop me'. I was just wondering why you did all that considering we were cool.


Waylon just decided to mess around so I simply confirmed it was illegal. Then you were all like I thought we were friends and stuff? It was simply a joke, nothing more. If I knew it would have blown up I never would of even posted. I mean seriously, wrestling is wrestling, I'm pretty sure no one cares how we get it. I never even stated I was against it. I was just saying it was wrong basically playing the devil's advocate. I'm sorry that it even turned into what it did but it was all basically just sarcasm and nothing more. I guess we both misinterpreted it as it was not meant to start anything like it did. I'm cool with trading and whatever. You assumed I hated you again which I don't. We were just playing around is all and I guess since Waylon does dislike you that I should of stayed out of it as you thought I were targeting you. It was really meant to be nothing yet now you want to rant on me and all this shit. You can either let it go which I plan on doing or you can make a big deal of it. Your call.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I have made zero posts in the WWE section today.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Making a rant on a stupid fucking n00b.


pyro plz.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

People are just pissed because they can't put Pyro on their ignore lists. :lmao


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Fallin said:


> Wasn't Two Towers like from 3pm to 7pm today or something like that?


4-8, and RotK 8-12.

I've got all the extended cut DVD's though. Someday I'll do like I planned and throw an all day marathon, featuring some freshly wrapped long bottom leaf breaks.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

I AM SlaM said:


> Shelton and Cryme Tyme are Heat!


The World's Greatest Jobbers, ftl.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Making a rant on a stupid fucking n00b.


Ratings


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Made my 2nd gif just now, Mr.Perfect in my sig


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Monty are you sure a rant on a noob is worth it? (Although the rant would be enjoyable)


Failing Satire said:


> Only recently started enjoying WWE again, i enjoy the WWE section, actually.


Yay!


Brye said:


> Already made about 4 threads there today . Post in them


I suppose I'll check them out.


Diesel said:


> I have made zero posts in the WWE section today.


Ya. We don't want _your_ kind too!


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

SlaM said:


> 4-8, and RotK 8-12.
> 
> I've got all the extended cut DVD's though. Someday I'll do like I planned and throw an all day marathon, featuring some freshly wrapped long bottom leaf breaks.


I watched both of them today. Well most of them. And Ive tried pulling on all day marathon, it aint easy.

Do you have the 4 disk extended cuts or the limited edition ones in the pimp cases?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:


> Waylon just decided to mess around so I simply confirmed it was illegal. Then you were all like I thought we were friends and stuff? It was simply a joke, nothing more. If I knew it would have blown up I never would of even posted. I mean seriously, wrestling is wrestling, I'm pretty sure no one cares how we get it. I never even stated I was against it. I was just saying it was wrong basically playing the devil's advocate. I'm sorry that it even turned into what it did but it was all basically just sarcasm and nothing more. I guess we both misinterpreted it as it was not meant to start anything like it did. I'm cool with trading and whatever. You assumed I hated you again which I don't. We were just playing around is all and I guess since Waylon does dislike you that I should of stayed out of it as you thought I were targeting you. It was really meant to be nothing yet now you want to rant on me and all this shit. You can either let it go which I plan on doing or you can make a big deal of it. Your call.


Dude, I'll definitely let it go as long as it was just a joke, no worries. But goddamn, if you expected me to take it as a joke after your PMs (the later ones at least), you've gotta be kidding me. I was gonna rant on you BECAUSE it was once again random hate (or at least that's what it seemed like) when I didn't do shit.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

Sargey said:


> Made my 2nd gif just now, Mr.Perfect in my sig


Make one where he flips the pencil in his hand and catches it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ya. We don't want _your_ kind too!


The nerdy video game posters? Yeah, I'll just stick with that section. :side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Watching the 3 LOTR extended editions would be like 11 and a half or 12 hours or something....I've only been awake for 11 hours today...I don't think I could make it through all three back to back to back.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Watching WM XIV


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Watching the 3 LOTR extended editions would be like 11 and a half or 12 hours or something....I've only been awake for 11 hours today...I don't think I could make it through all three back to back to back.


I think the best I have ever done. Is all three extended versions in 3 or 4 days. Cant remember.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Dude, I'll definitely let it go as long as it was just a joke, no worries. But goddamn, if you expected me to take it as a joke after your PMs (the later ones at least), you've gotta be kidding me. I was gonna rant on you BECAUSE it was once again random hate (or at least that's what it seemed like) when I didn't do shit.


Eh, I guess I was letting it get to me but I've cooled off and what started as a joke ended up going way too far so yeah, I'll drop it if your cool with that because yeah, I never meant for it to turn into a big deal and us hating each other again. It's just a forum, having enemies on it is lame and pathetic. We both ended up getting pissed and talking shit but I'm willing to forget about it and move on.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Watching WM XIV


That was the 1st WM I ever saw. Very good show


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

As much as I love Spartan and X/L/AJ (no ****), I wanted them to fight to the death! Ok. I'm kidding..............maybe.


Diesel said:


> The nerdy video game posters? Yeah, I'll just stick with that section. :side:


Ya! That's the only place you fit! And Brye is one of the perverted WOW posters that belongs in the WOW section creaming over the divas.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

X/L/AJ said:


> Eh, I guess I was letting it get to me but I've cooled off and what started as a joke ended up going way too far so yeah, I'll drop it if your cool with that because yeah, I never meant for it to turn into a big deal and us hating each other again. It's just a forum, having enemies on it is lame and pathetic. We both ended up getting pissed and talking shit but I'm willing to forget about it and move on.


Mhm, sounds good. ******. <3

I'm kinda glad I didn't make the trip to the ROH PPV tonight, since really, only two matches interested me on the card, and it means I'll be able to go to the next NYC show in August which will most likely interest me a lot more.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> As much as I love Spartan and X/L/AJ (no ****), I wanted them to fight to the death! Ok. I'm kidding..............maybe.
> 
> Ya! That's the only place you fit! *And Brye is one of the perverted WOW posters that belongs in the WOW section creaming over the divas*.


:$ I can do some good posting other places too


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I started watching TNA again. And Jay Lethal is in a match atm. All I have to say is....wtf.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

That white text was so uncool.  <3


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - Watching WM XIV


I rank that as the 5th best Mania of all time....I loved the show, especially the main event.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JBL's back may hurt but Ric Flair broke his in a plane crash, was told he would never wrestle again, and then proceded to wrestle for 25+ more years


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I started watching TNA again. And Jay Lethal is in a match atm. All I have to say is....wtf.


I love black machismo.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ya! That's the only place you fit!


tru.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> JBL's back may hurt but Ric Flair broke his in a plane crash, was told he would never wrestle again, and then proceded to wrestle for 25+ more years


Plagiarism is a 5 warning points now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> :$ I can do some good posting other places too


LIES. BESIDES WOW AND VIDEO GAMES, YOU AND DIESEL POWER ARE TOTALLY WORTHLESS.:gun:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LIES. BESIDES WOW AND VIDEO GAMES, YOU AND DIESEL POWER ARE TOTALLY WORTHLESS.:gun:


tru.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LIES. BESIDES WOW AND VIDEO GAMES, YOU AND DIESEL POWER ARE TOTALLY WORTHLESS.:gun:


I guess :$:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Plagiarism is a 5 warning points now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Plagiarism is a 5 warning points now.


It's 10 son.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Speaking of useless posts. Here I am. :side:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Does anyone know of a match that I can bet on for Sacrifice were it is certain I will win? I want to get some points.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I feel like Christian won't lose, and I'm pretty sure Lethal is gonna win.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chaos said:


> *Does anyone know of a match that I can bet on for Sacrifice were it is certain I will win?* I want to get some points.


TNA doesn't have matches like that


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Does anyone know of a match that I can bet on for Sacrifice were it is certain I will win? I want to get some points.


Nothing is certain in TNA but Joe seems like the safest bet.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya!!!

I'm bored.:sad:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Bet on Joe, Daniels, Lethal, and Christian (maybe).


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Eating Stephen Colberts' "Americone Dream" Ice Cream. It's good.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Well, if it isn't certain. When is Judgment Day?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

yeah Daniels won't be losing to Rhino....

Also, I'm psyched that the HBK and Knights vs the Hart family from The Survivor Series 1993 is on the Wrestling Families DVD.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ya!!!
> 
> I'm bored.:sad:


Post in the SVR2008 thread. 

I remember your last post brought up a bit of discussion, which that thread could use currently.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- Eating Stephen Colberts' "Americone Dream" Ice Cream. It's good.


I had some of that recently. Liger approve?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

According to John Cena's theme song. His time is now and its been that way since around April 05. So my question is when will Cena's time be up?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Whenever Vince says so.:agree:


Diesel said:


> Post in the SVR2008 thread.
> 
> I remember your last post brought up a bit of discussion, which that thread could use currently.


I'll look through it now and see what I can do.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DiBiase doing Austin's promos for him = no ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I had some of that recently. Liger approve?


Most definitely.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

...Americone Dream ice cream is real..? :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Does anyone know of a match that I can bet on for Sacrifice were it is certain I will win? I want to get some points.


*You really need some points. 


Phenom, I've never watched a Cena match.  I simply can't see him for some reason.   *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> ...Americone Dream ice cream is real..? :lmao


Of course it's real. It's real and it's delicious.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> DiBiase doing Austin's promos for him = no ratings


Bullshit!

DiBiase can do no wrong! And if he does do wrong, he buys his way out of it!


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *You really need some points. *


*

I dont really need. I want. *


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> ...Americone Dream ice cream is real..? :lmao


Yeah, its incredible

Posted in the SVR 08 thread


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Never seen a Cena match???


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Of course it's real. It's real and it's delicious.


His Korean music video > that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> His Korean music video > that.


Knut > that


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Bullshit!
> 
> DiBiase can do no wrong! And if he does do wrong, he buys his way out of it!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> His Korean music video > that.


They're both equally awesome.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Never seen a Cena match???


She was joking....'you can't see him' - get it


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Anybody take AP Biology in school?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I dont really need. I want.


*Greedy little feller aren't 'cha? *


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *You really need some points.
> 
> 
> Phenom, I've never watched a Cena match.  I simply can't see him for some reason.   *


hey sabrina whats up?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to where the MrMonty rant is


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeff is here. Ratings up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'd like to where the MrMonty rant is


In the rants section.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Fallin said:


> She was joking....'you can't see him' - get it


Oh shit. I got it. Im not really into it lately.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Responded to Brye's post in the '08 thread.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> hey sabrina whats up?



*Hey Jeff! Cussin anyone out lately? 

What did you think about the playoffs today?


Ampy, you download those Miranda songs yet?*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4110752-post871.html
Holla.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Jeff is here. Ratings up.


Ya!!!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Vented


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Hey Jeff! Cussin anyone out lately?
> 
> What did you think about the playoffs today?
> 
> ...


Downloaded the CD last night. Haven't listen though, not in a musical mood.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Vented


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *Hey Jeff! Cussin anyone out lately?
> 
> What did you think about the playoffs today?
> 
> ...


no, im in a good mood. 

good, spurs won, suns lost. but i am not happy with NJ and Cavs game. i wanted Cavs to win, but they lost . 

Sabrina how is you're weekend going?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Downloaded the CD last night. Haven't listen though, *not in a musical mood.*


*Blasphomy!*


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Suns lost


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Vented


I might comment later:$

Gotta get it out though. Good that you did.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: Vented


*Reading said vent.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Suns lost


I know. Liger did not approve. Liger felt that the refs let some things go by that should have been called fouls.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Blasphomy!*


Ok, not in a country mood 

yahoo plz [/Cali]


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

The Brewers = Ratings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I know. Liger did not approve. Liger felt that the refs let some things go by that should have been called fouls.


Liger should never approve of the dirty Spurs.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ok, not in a country mood
> 
> yahoo plz *[/Cali]*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Liger should never approve of the dirty Spurs.


He doesn't. He says their dirtyness should fill them with shame.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> I know. Liger did not approve. Liger felt that the refs let some things go by that should have been called fouls.


Liger would be correct on this. Liger is quite the smart man at times.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

? oh.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

1. Raw's Ric Flair 5:39 Edge
2. SD!'s Finlay 32:33 HBK
3. Raw's Kenny Dykstra 5:48 Edge
4. SD!'s Matt Hardy 22:07 Rated RKO
5. Raw's Edge 48:47 HBK
6. ECW's Tommy Dreamer 12:52 Kane
7. ECW's Sabu 13:24 Kane
8. SD!'s Gregory Helms 16:00 King Booker
9. Raw's Shelton Benjamin 33:03 HBK
10. SD!'s Kane 25:44 King Booker
11. ECW's CM Punk 41:24 Khali
12. SD!'s King Booker 25:11 Kane
13. Raw's Super Crazy 21:37 Rated RKO
14. Raw's Jeff Hardy 22:05 Rated RKO
15. ECW's Sandman 20:34 King Booker
16. Raw's Randy Orton 48:43 HBK
17. SD!'s Chris Benoit 40:59 Khali
18. ECW's Rob Van Dam 41:16 Khali
19. Raw's Viscera 32:51 8 Dudes
20. Raw's Johnny Nitro 34:06 Benoit
21. ECW's Kevin Thorn 35:22 Benoit
22. ECW;s Hardcore Holly 40:54 Khali
23. Raw's Shawn Michaels 56:20 Taker
24. Raw's Chris Masters 37:10 RVD
25. SD!'s Chavo Guerrero 41:38 Khali
26. SD!'s Montel Vontavious Porter 44:22Taker
27. Raw's Carlito 41:30 Khali
28. Raw's Great Khali 43:47 Taker
29. SD!'s Miz 41:08 Khali
30. SD!'s Undertaker Winner


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

> - Apparently the plan to create ECW World Tag Team titles are back on. The Major "Brothers" are now apart of the ECW roster, and there is talk of Vito and Little Guido forming a tag team.


WWE needs to make up their mind about this


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> He doesn't. He says their dirtyness should fill them with shame.


Liger should bitch slap Bruce Bowen for being dirty and Tim Duncan for being boring.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ Forget Bitch Slaps, he'll give them running Palm thrusts.


Phenomenal1 said:


> Liger would be correct on this. Liger is quite the smart man at times.


Indeed. He has a Bachelors degree in Intelligenceness.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Brye said:


> WWE needs to make up their mind about this


ECW's still around?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: hey diesel why did you leave in the middle of are game?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fallin said:


> ECW's still around?


Yeah :$

I really only watch it for Punk, Burke and Cor Von.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> ^^ *Forget Bitch Slaps, he'll give them running Palm thrusts.
> *
> Indeed. He has a Bachelors degree in Intelligenceness.


I can live with that.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I can live with that.


Fine, he'll hit the Palm Thrusts, Liger Bomb them, _then_ he'll bitchslap them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Fine, he'll hit the Palm Thrusts, Liger Bomb them, _then_ he'll bitchslap them.


Ratings


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> ^^ Forget Bitch Slaps, he'll give them running Palm thrusts.
> 
> Indeed. He has a Bachelors degree in Intelligenceness.


Ha Intelligenceness is a funny word.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: hey diesel why did you leave in the middle of are game?


My comp was fuckin' up. Had to restart.

Truth - Made another post in the SVR2008 thread. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wHoRe


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Ha Intelligenceness is a funny word.


Indeed. I just thought it up. I should copyright it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> My comp was fuckin' up. Had to restart.


you should have came back ASAP. i won in the end.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I cant find my remote. Does Liger know where it is?


----------



## espn166 (Sep 24, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> you should have came back ASAP. i won in the end.


The only reason You won was because i couldant make a word in time


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> wHoRe


She's not here right now.

BURN!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Working on my BTB and angry because I need to vent and no one is online to talk to.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Posted a reply to what Diesel said


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I cant find my remote. Does Liger know where it is?


It's..... *IN YOUR HAND!!!!1!1!*


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: I'm contemplating a name change.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao it probably is


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> She's not here right now.
> 
> BURN!


:lmao

*adds a point for AMP*


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> It's..... *IN YOUR HAND!!!!1!1!*


By the time you posted that it actually was. Interestingly enough I found it underneath the first blanket on my bed.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Steve Austin's 1996 King Of The Ring qualifying match



:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> *adds a point for AMP*


AMP: 1
Everyone Else In The World: 0

I'm awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> By the time you posted that it actually was. Interestingly enough I found it underneath the first blanket on my bed.


Liger knows all*




* Liger does not actually know all, it was a lucky guess.


----------



## espn166 (Sep 24, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching Steve Austin's 1996 King Of The Ring qualifying match
> 
> 
> 
> :hb


What one . the one against savio vegas or the one against bob holly


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

espn166 said:


> What one . the one against savio vegas or the one against bob holly


Holly


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I like Austin's music in early '96. Didn't suit his character but it was good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm heading off for the night

Later


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I like the Alliance version of Austin's music. I also have one where before the glas hits he says "you are completely pathetic" and I like that one to.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later Brye.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> I like the Alliance version of Austin's music.* I also have one where before the glas hits he says "you are completely pathetic"* and I like that one to.


:lmaoLink to that?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Woke up from my nap spurred on by extreme boredum.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Woke up from my nap spurred on by extreme boredum.


You're not the only one.:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: Woke up from my nap spurred on by extreme boredum.


You were watching TNA?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You were watching TNA?


Nope, he was watching my Best Of Bryan Danielson compilation.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-New sig. I really hope its within limits.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You were watching TNA?


I was only able to watch about 40 minutes of it this week, which is about 5 minutes more than I could last week.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No I was just very very bored and I got tired, shit happens sometimes.

If I watched TNA I wouldn't be able to sleep becauseI'd probably have a brain aneurism trying to figure it out and death is different than sleep.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMP, have you bought 61, 62, or 63 yet?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Nope, he was watching my Best Of Bryan Danielson compilation.


Then why would he fall asleep from boredom?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> No I was just very very bored and I got tired, shit happens sometimes.
> 
> If I watched TNA I wouldn't be able to sleep becauseI'd probably have a brain aneurism trying to figure it out and death is different than sleep.


I almost had an aneurism watching it when they called the Jarrett/Roode feud "Very Personal." In terms of storylines, it's one of the least personal feuds going right now.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> AMP, have you bought 61, 62, or 63 yet?


Nah. I haven't been to Best Buy yet to buy them 

I may go tomorrow, I don't know.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I almost had an aneurism watching it when they called the Jarrett/Roode feud "Very Personal." In terms of storylines, it's one of the least personal feuds going right now.


:lmao

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4099090-post61.html


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> I almost had an aneurism watching it when they called the Jarrett/Roode feud "Very Personal." In terms of storylines, it's one of the least personal feuds going right now.


:lmao

The one thats personal because of Eric Youngs friendship?

Truth: I feel bad for Bobby Roode because I think he could be a good heavyweight contender for TNA and yet he's another victim of TNA shitty booking.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> The one thats personal because of Eric Youngs friendship?
> 
> Truth: I feel bad for Bobby Roode because I think he could be a good heavyweight contender for TNA and yet he's another victim of TNA shitty booking.


Yeah, that's the one.

As for Roode, really? Because I always hear how people in TNA see Roode as a future main eventer, but I just don't see it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Cena and HBK vs Rated RKO from 1/29/07 Raw is clusterfucked at the end.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cali this is the best I can do for now. It is track 2 on WWF the music volume 2.

[HIDE="400"]
Credit: another forum
http://rapidshare.com/files/24457066/WWE_-_04_-_Volume_2.rar[/HIDE]


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah. I haven't been to Best Buy yet to buy them
> 
> I may go tomorrow, I don't know.


Should wait until next, next Tuesday, and buy 64 and 65. 

65 alone is better than 62 and 61 combined.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah, that's the one.
> 
> As for Roode, really? Because I always hear how people in TNA see Roode as a future main eventer, but I just don't see it.


Eh, I just happen to think he's a decent throwback heavyweight style guy, then again I thought this about a year ago and haven't been watching TNA on a regualar basis so maybe i'm worng.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-For some reason after I have taken my meds for the past 3 days now my chest has got all fucked up and starts hurting like hell.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Should wait until next, next Tuesday, and buy 64 and 65.
> 
> 65 alone is better than 62 and 61 combined.


I like keeping them in an order though. It would look weird going from 60 to 65.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I am still missing 57 and it pisses me off.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I like keeping them in an order though. It would look weird going from 60 to 65.


...Then there's only one solution. Buy 'em all. :side:



> Truth: I am still mising 57 and it pisses me off.


Same. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Cali this is the best I can do for now. It is track 2 on WWF the music volume 2.
> 
> **** hidden content ****


:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Eh, I just happen to think he's a decent throwback heavyweight style guy, then again I thought this about a year ago and haven't been watching TNA on a regualar basis so maybe i'm worng.


He's got the whole "I own you" thing with Eric Young, one of the most over guy with the Impact Zone audience, and He doesn't get the amount of heat he should be getting. I think that many of them find him bland, and that his gimmick seems out of style. 

If this were the 80's, he would probably be over as hell, but I don't think that his gimmick resonates with the audience as much as they would like, considering how much the Impact Zone loves Eric Young.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Robert Roode has always had a horrible finisher which doesn't help him either.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just upped a few people's rep by 50. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Impact Zone smarks are idiots, then again the concept of living in a state thats pretty much a swamp 2 feet above sea level doesn't seem to be the smartest move either but most people can't help where they live.

EDIT: Does Roode still use the Northern Lariat because I happen to like that move?

Truth: Only Pyro can bring his obcession with Kennedy into a thread about what style of clothes you wear.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The "Goodfather".

LMAO @ McQueen about Pyro


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I can only add 12 to people's rep but it is better than nothing.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Impact Zone smarks are idiots, then again the concept of living in a state thats pretty much a swamp 2 feet above sea level doesn't seem to be the smartest move either but most people can't help where they live.
> 
> EDIT: Does Roode still use the Northern Lariat because I happen to like that move?
> 
> Truth: Only Pyro can bring his obsession with Kennedy into a thread about what style of clothes you wear.


Fixed.

Not true. I am sure Holt could find a way to work MVP in there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Does Roode still use the Northern Lariat because I happen to like that move?


No, I think his current finisher "The Payoff" aka The Perfectplex.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The "Goodfather".
> 
> LMAO @ McQueen about Pyro


I'm serious go read his recent post in the Style thread in the Anything section.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'm serious go read his recent post in the Style thread in the Anything section.


I saw it LOL!







..........Kennedy!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I saw it LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously its so random it's funny. Epic Markishness.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I saw it LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KENNEDY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Peace Sells...But who's buying? [/megadeth]


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

:agree:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Peace Sells...But who's buying? [/megadeth]


Devil's Island!!!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I forgot Austin spoke in the middle of this song to


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Watching That 70s Show.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I just repped someone with a very odd comment.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've noticed Pyro has really upped his Kennedy mark-ness, my guess is that it would be due to him playing off Kennedy losing MITB, because he acted like he didn't care. I think it really has pissed him off, but he doesn't want to admit it because he knows that people would give him grief about it.

So rather than admit that he was upset, he's acting like an even bigger Kennedy mark than usual (if that seems possible).


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Devil's Island!!!!


Awesome song.









Now listening to 'High Speed Dirt' by them. Another awesome song, might I add.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Watching That 70s Show.


You Son of a Bitch[/Fez]


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

P1 quotes himself?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> I just repped someone with a very odd comment.


..I don't get it. :$


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Diesel said:


> ..I don't get it. :$


Me neither. I think I am going crazy. No joke. :$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who, what, where, how, why.........ya, I be'z that bored. I guess I'll go into Diesel's territory and check out the SD vs Raw 08 thread.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

P1 does lots of odd things when he is bored. Only because of commercials on That 70s Show. Soon as the commercials are over I will post maybe once until the next commercial.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I made a pretty gnarly post in it earlier, regarding what you said. Comment on it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Who, what, where, how, why.........ya, I be'z that bored. I guess I'll go into Diesel's territory and check out the SD vs Raw 08 thread.


Don't lower yourself to that level.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Awesome song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like "Ashes in your Mouth" a lot off countdown, more than pretty much everything on the CD except the title track.

Truth: I really like the new Chevelle CD.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't lower yourself to that level.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't lower yourself to that level.


but, but, but:$


Diesel said:


> I made a pretty gnarly post in it earlier, regarding what you said. Comment on it.


Just saw it. I'll comment soon.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I *once again *left someone from this thread a very strange rep comment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I really like the new Miranda Lambert CD *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


>


You start a fire (you start a fire) You start a fire in me.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Listening to Vader's theme music.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *I really like the new Miranda Lambert CD *


Still not listening.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- my lame word game just got ripped by bubba lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Listening to Vader's theme music.


IT'S TIME! IT'S TIME! IT'S VADER TIME!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

robostar24 said:


> Truth- my lame word game just got ripped by bubba lol


He stole that idea from me. I should warn him.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I need 28 rep points to hit 6000


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Country music sucks!!!!!!!!!!!:gun: Assuming that's what it is.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You start a fire (you start a fire) You start a fire in me.


UFC 65 opening hype video gifs, please.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> UFC 65 opening hype video gifs, please.


link plz


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Goldust was so awesome in '96:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I would like to see Donna finger herself. :side:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: One year for Halloween me and my friend put Ode To Freud on a boom box and put a blanket over me while I rocked back and forth while sitting ina corner. I had fun scaring a quite a few kids.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I really like the new Miranda Lambert CD *


I really have no idea who that is, I think it's country but not sure as i'm not a fan of the genre but anyways howdy sabrina.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He stole that idea from me. I should warn him.


me or bubba


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Goldust was so awesome in '96:lmao


*inhales loudly* *GOOOOOLLDDUUUUUUSSSST*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I would like to see Donna finger herself. :side:


Mila Kunis > Her


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

TNC stikes someone again with his rhyming, yet mysterious rep comments.

THE TELL THE TRUTH THREAD IS BEING INVADED PEOPLE!













Truth - Bored...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Truth-I would like to see Donna finger herself. :side:


Charming. And you wonder why your single.

Anwyays she pretend did it in a movie I once saw, I think it was called _Slackers_


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

robostar24 said:


> me or bubba


Bubba for taking my idea.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mila Kunis > Her


Wrong.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

I think Canadians will enjoy the following link.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lF3a-wtq65Q

Man, that's funny.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> link plz


http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/UFC+65/video/x1c06u_introufc65badintensions

Where it shows GSP's name in gold text for an avy, and then a sig gif of him kicking some ass in the vid.

plz.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Charming. And you wonder why your single.
> 
> Anwyays she pretend did it in a movie I once saw, I think it was called _Slackers_


I saw that as well but dont think that was the name of it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Rachel Bilson >>> both of them


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> *inhales loudly* *GOOOOOLLDDUUUUUUSSSST*


I love it. He was just making sexual advances towards Ahmed Johnson in the promo I was watching.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/UFC+65/video/x1c06u_introufc65badintensions
> 
> Where it shows GSP's name in gold text for an avy, and then a sig gif of him kicking some ass in the vid.
> 
> plz.


If it lets me download the video I'll get them done tomorrow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool's rep comment said:


> Derek danced, out of his pants, and drank out of a cup. He slammed it down, and with a frown, gave us a thumbs up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Rachel Bilson >>> both of them


QFTMFT


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pXtVrDPhHBg&mode=related&search=


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


>


Liger does not approve


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Good god almighty AMP just repped me. First time in like ever.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Liger does not approve


Does he approve of your comment AMP?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev sucks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I think the movie may have been called "Cheaters" then phenners, all I remember it was about cheating on college exams.

Strange Rep quote as done by MrMonty

Tell The Truth 05-06-2007 01:04 PM MrMonty I wish I had been on when this was happening. I could do with venting, +destroying them in the process. Also, I'd do it with Phil Collins, McGyver, The A-Team and Airwolf quotes. Carlsberg dont do PWNAGES, but if they did, they would be done by Monty


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Liger does not approve


Liger is confused.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Good god almighty AMP just repped me. First time in like ever.


I hardly rep people at all. I'm feeling generous on this evening.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Found a Raw from February of 1997 featuring Stone Cold/Sycho Sid which I will be downloading.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-I think P1 should quit smoking the MJ. However it feels so good that I dont believe I can. Its very addicting shit.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hardly rep people at all. I'm feeling generous on this evening.


*WEP 4 WEP*


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Weed is not addicting.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Weed is not addicting.


You ever done it?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Weed + beer = good times (yeah, kinda ironic seeing my username)


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Inev sucks.


Hey.




















































































































































FU.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Straight Edge > Whatever you peasants are doing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Inev21 said:


> Hey.
> 
> FU.


Game?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel, the video won't download


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have never smoked anything nor do I want to.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Diesel, the video won't download


*slits wrist*

K, off to Youtube to find some shit. :side:


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Game?


Why did you edit my post?

Man, I should really stop playing pool at 2 AM. It always makes me go to bed at like 3.

Fine, let's play until 3.

Fucker.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> You ever done it?


Ya.. Not addicting.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Inev, French Canadian's, non premium members and people who mindlessly stretch the page are not welcome in the TTT thread.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Inev, French Canadian's, non premium members and people who mindlessly stretch the page are not welcome in the TTT thread.


Ew, french canadians.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth - I'm hungover


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watching Viva La Bam.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Ya.. Not addicting.


I tried to quit but my buddy sucked me in last week. Which is weird since he is always complaining about sharing it and then he goes and sucks me into doing it again. Havent done it for maybe 5 days now. Longest I have gone without it is like a week I think.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: The most rediculously stiff match I've ever seen, so stiff that there is little else too it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtDBnQCTlRY&mode=related&search=

I need a gif of the spot at 9:34, i requested earlier but of course seeing as when ever I request something around here it's largely avoided.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I tried to quit but my buddy sucked me in last week. Which is weird since he is always complaining about sharing it and then he goes and sucks me into doing it again. Havent done it for maybe 5 days now. Longest I have gone without it is like a week I think.


LOL wtf? I can go from doing it all week, to not doing it again for 6-8 months.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I dont think I could ever do that^^^ I need to though.

Truth-I dont remember the last time I was made a banner around this joint.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I want the RAW '97 season


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^:flip (McQueen)

Get mean next time and DEMAND one.


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

Diesel, I can't go in Coma.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cali has over 7,000 posts in here!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Congrats KP on shedding the Moron moniker


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I can get the 97 Raw season for 30 bucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Cali has over 7,000 posts in here!


:hb


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

where?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I can get the 97 Raw season for 30 bucks.


From where?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Buddy of mine on AIM.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm getting:

WWF Smackdown 1999 Complete (19 Disc Set) 
WWF In Your House: Canadian Stampede 1997 
WWF Survivor Series 1997 
WWF In Your House: Burried Alive
WWF In Your House: Good Friends Better Enemies 1996
WWF In Your House: It's Time
WWF Ground Zero 1997 
WWF Badd Blood 1997 
WWF Final Four 1997
WCW World War 3 1997 
WCW Halloween Havoc 1997 
nWo Souled Out 1997 
WWF Revenge of the Taker 1997
WWF Royal Rumble 1997 
WWF Survivor Series 1996 (2 Disc Set) 
WWE RAW 12-29-2003
WWE RAW 2-16-2004
WWF RAW 1-31-2000
WCW Halloween Havoc 1995 (2 Disc Set) 
WCW Monday Night Nitro Complete 1995 (8 Disc Set) 
WWF Fully Loaded 2000

For $48 next month


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yokozuna was the man


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

how?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> WWF Smackdown 1999 Complete (19 Disc Set)
> WWF In Your House: Canadian Stampede 1997
> ...


How the hell did you manage that?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

A special $1 per disc sale some guy was having on a tape trader forum. Only 25 people were able to get on the list to buy from him and I PMed him in time to make it. I think Platt did too.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, if you dont mind. All I have to say about that is...



*FUCK!*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yokoooooooo

Wish he would of stayed in WWE longer.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Yokoooooooo
> 
> Wish he would of stayed in WWE longer.


I liked him :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yoko was fat.



But he was still a better champion than Lashley or Batista.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-Thinking of whether or not I should go to sleep. I'm not tired either.:sad:

Yoko was great. Along with Fuji.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So if a straight edger get's a little tipsy, does that make him/her a crooked edger?*


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yoko was in WWE for I believe 4 years.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - '24: With Bobby Lee' is awesome.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Seems longer than 4 years


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Warrior was such a moron in '96:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ Warrior was a moron every year.


Lady Croft said:


> *So if a straight edger get's a little tipsy, does that make him/her a crooked edger?*


I think that sounds about right.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *So if a straight edger get's a little tipsy, does that make him/her a crooked edger?*


Slightly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Straight Edge people under the legal drinking age make me laugh


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I think I should go to bed but like Headliner I am not tired.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Your av is ugly Headliner.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Warrior was such a moron in '96:lmao


*and that's different from any other year, how? *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Your av is ugly Headliner.


Ok:$


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Contemplating picking up the VHS's of King of The Ring, SummerSlam, and Royal Rumble from 1998. Since I wasn't watching back in 1998, were those good shows, or is there one I could skip over and save $10 on?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *and that's different from any other year, how? *


idk :side:


He swears in all his promos in '96


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner said:


> Ok:$


Sorry


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

My friend came over we ate at jimboys First time I had it I loved their tacos. :yum: then we went to go see spiderman 3. I taught it was really good. We went to walmart I saw the four horsemen DVD some blank dvd's. Now I'm home watching that horsemen dvd.

HI


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - '24: With Bobby Lee' is awesome.


Was there where he kept waking up next to his roomate because I remeber seeing that and laughing quite a bit. Bobby Lee is rather funny.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> idk :side:
> 
> 
> He swears in all his promos in '96


Wow. That's not Warrior like.


Cowie said:


> Sorry


I'll deal with the pain somehow.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *and that's different from any other year, how? *


No more changing themes. 

kthxbye


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

will94 said:


> Contemplating picking up the VHS's of King of The Ring, SummerSlam, and Royal Rumble from 1998. Since I wasn't watching back in 1998, were those good shows, or is there one I could skip over and save $10 on?


I have KOTR and Summerslam VHS's. Pretty good shows. I'd get it 


Rumble is good too. HBK/Taker is good. And Austin winning the Rumble was great. Fun match


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No more changing themes.
> 
> kthxbye


rep plz


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Was there where he kept waking up next to his roomate because I remeber seeing that and laughing quite a bit. Bobby Lee is rather funny.


There's a whole bunch of clips of him doin' the 24 skit. They do it once every few shows, so it seems. They're always awesome.

I think my favorite one, is the one where Cena appears on it with him. 'Twas funny.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have 98 rumble and I enjoy watching it every now and then. Its a rather good show if you ask me.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching The Edge/Kennedy match on A.M. Raw

match started. 




match over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> idk :side:
> 
> 
> He swears in all his promos in '96


*Wasn't their a fake Warrior in WCW at one time? And didn't he eventually kill himself?


Ampy, hehe I thought you'd say that *


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> I have KOTR and Summerslam VHS's. Pretty good shows. I'd get it
> 
> 
> Rumble is good too. HBK/Taker is good. And Austin winning the Rumble was great. Fun match


Cool deal, thanks for the info. I found a guy on eBay who is only charging $9.99 for factory-sealed VHS. Figured I'd get a few of the 1998-1999 ones the guy has for sale, since I wasn't really watching WWF at the time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Wasn't their a fake Warrior in WCW at one time? And didn't he eventually kill himself?
> 
> 
> Ampy, hehe I thought you'd say that *


Yahoo. kthxbye.

I JUST REPPED YOU CALI!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching The Edge/Kennedy match on A.M. Raw
> 
> match started.
> 
> ...


Sasuke approves


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^ lol, nice


Lady Croft said:


> *Wasn't their a fake Warrior in WCW at one time? And didn't he eventually kill himself?
> 
> 
> Ampy, hehe I thought you'd say that *


The Renegade, he was a knockoff. Yeah, he killed himself.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *Wasn't their a fake Warrior in WCW at one time? And didn't he eventually kill himself?
> 
> 
> *


*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Williams*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Wasn't their a fake Warrior in WCW at one time? And didn't he eventually kill himself?


I don't think it was a fake one. He was in WCW in '98.


Nah he's still alive :side:


Edit - Damn, I was way off:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> ^^ lol, nice
> 
> The Renegade, he was a knockoff. Yeah, he killed himself.


The Renegade was awesome.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The Renegade was the first Warrior in the ring at the 98 War Games match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> The Renegade was the first Warrior in the ring at the 98 War Games match.


o


That match was gae


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Williams


WCW never ceases to amazing me with all of the stupidity they pulled, then again it was 1995.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> o
> 
> 
> That match was gae


Rep plz.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I still find it funny that Orton used his trademark minute-long headlock in a 4 minute match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- I still find it funny that Orton used his trademark minute-long headlock in a 4 minute match.


He's awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yahoo. kthxbye.
> 
> I JUST REPPED YOU CALI!


Give up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Orton is such a lazy worker :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Horsemen dvd is pretty good better then I had taught. I didn't know most of the stuff they have on this dvd. I still want to get that ric flair dvd.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

When was this?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Rep plz.


Gotta spread


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Liger is sporting a special costume for the Champion vs Champion match he had against Hashimoto that i'm watching.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Give up.


NEVER GIVE UP! NEVER SURRENDER!

I should shouldn't I?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Gotta spread


I repped you anyway.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> When was this?


Last Monday


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-Contemplating posting a new thread.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Looking at randon Wikipedia pages.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I repped some people if I didn't rep you that means I need to spread.










Or that I don't like you. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Looking at randon Wikipedia pages.


You should Wikipedia, Razor Ramon Hard Gay. :agree:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Looking at randon Wikipedia pages.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Mir


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

My rep is currently at 60*69*


:side:


----------



## Inev21 (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm bored. And tired. I think I might actually be bored and tired enough to go to bed.

Goodbye everybody except Diesel.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Nasjayz

:side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> NEVER GIVE UP! NEVER SURRENDER!
> 
> I should shouldn't I?


ok Juvi.

Yes. You've been ignored twice. 

oh damn.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Mir


No Ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ok Juvi.
> 
> Yes. You've been ignored twice.
> 
> oh damn.


Little do you know......:side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Razor_Ramon_Hard_Gay > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Mir


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Little do you know......:side:


oooooooooo. ok then. I see.

.........................................
.........................................


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth - Just watched Catch Me If You Can - awesome flick.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No Ratings





> Mir returned to the Octagon on July 8, 2006 at UFC 61 - Bitter Rivals and faced Dan Christison. *Mir had gained a considerable amount of weight since his last appearance and quickly became exhausted.* Mir won by unanimous decision after three rounds, the judges all scored the bout 29-28.


:sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Nasjayz
> 
> :side:


Wf Forum members likes King Placebo, KKUK, Mr Perfect, xtreme stratus, CCG (Ally), just chelsey, AMPLine4Life, POD, Cide_187, Pyro™, rajah, Nickster, Headliner, apple spitter, ChrisLovesDivas, Brye, Abyss, WCW4Life,ADR LaVey, Thatznotcool, Diesel, bubba t, Jerichoholic, Lord Alabaster Holt, Ghetto Antony, The Monster, 2slick, TrishStratusFan, EG, j_merce, *phenomenal1us* , O.R.T.O.N, hailsabin, Lady Croft, BIE, sparki, xTOMx, MrMonty, DDMac, DeadAndDecayin, IYF, DavidEFC, Dropkick Murphy, LilHitman316, Dark Church , Deco™ , Breaking Da F**king Walls , jaehyun311 , Hailsabin , law000 , Refuse , K Fed, MrMondayNight™ , SaMi. , Spartanlax, FAHQALL , Super Delfin , The MoveMent™ , Fallin , HxC Rev , CaliGula , ras.

:hb


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Phenomenal1 said:


> My rep is currently at 60*69*
> 
> 
> :side:


*snicker*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I retract my joke, link doesn't work


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Goodnight everyone it is bed time for me.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ WTF?

Later DC


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Hey Diesel what did you do this weekend?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douchebag


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> ^^^ WTF?
> 
> Later DC


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> oooooooooo. ok then. I see.
> 
> .........................................
> .........................................


..............................

MSN plz


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Goodnight everyone it is bed time for me.


Goodnight .







I was wounding if the dvd was going to mention the stabbing of arn and sid. Strange arn didn't say anything. Tony roma sucked as a horsemen.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Liger never approved of the release of that photo. Liger has no recollection of that ever happening.


:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ..............................
> 
> MSN plz


banner plz


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Fallin said:


> Truth - Just watched Catch Me If You Can - awesome flick.


Yeah. I like movies based on real stories.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> banner plz


no thank you


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ..............................
> 
> MSN plz


I suppose.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Liger never approved of the release of that photo. Liger has no recollection of that ever happening.
> 
> 
> :side:


I authorized Liger to do the ballin' dance


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douchebag


:lmao

Yeah, I know.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I authorized Liger to do the ballin' dance


Liger is the master of the ballin' dance.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

This thread is such a spam thread. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I suppose.


:hb

Glad to see someone listens to me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> This thread is such a spam thread. :side:


ORLY


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Liger is the master of the ballin' dance.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

NastyNas said:


> ORLY


yarly


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Liger most definitely does not approve of that photo of the she/he.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :hb
> 
> Glad to see someone listens to me.


Ya!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm hungry. I'm having seafood pizza for tea. Mr Cowie used to be a pizza chef 

Poor Cali is confuzzled again!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Shit fuckin with people on myspace in those little fuckin chat box thingys or whatever the fuck they are can get entertaining.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya!!


Now start responding.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Now start responding.


k


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi people.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Respond


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Phenomenal1 (Richard isn't it. Sorry if it's not. ) How are ya?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Mysteriorocks

Logging off, cya all later.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ummmmmmmmm?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Shitty and yourself?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

:hb


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: There's nothing worse than a shitty dick. :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Hi people.


Hi 


Later McQueen.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: There's nothing worse than a shitty dick. :agree:


I'm going to go think about that one...


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

There's nothing worse than Slam getting banned for taking a shot at me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a waste of time.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: There's nothing worse than a shitty dick. :agree:


:lmao


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Hi


Hey Frankie. 



McQueen said:


> Hi Mysteriorocks


 Hello and goodbye



Phenomenal1 said:


> Shitty and yourself?


Shitty united. Had a terribly cold for the last three days and it's not going anywhere at the moment. :cuss:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Horsemen dvd was great I'm not watching the extras.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Hey Frankie.
> 
> Hello and goodbye
> 
> Shitty united. Had a terribly cold for the last three days and it's not going anywhere at the moment. :cuss:


Schwang. Shitty has finally been united.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Schwang. Shitty has finally been united.


 :agree:


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Phenomenal1 said:


> There's nothing worse than Slam getting banned for taking a shot at me.


What forum are you posting on? :lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

A forum.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello people


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : here


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Hey all


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Jericho and Knight


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Hey Jericho and Knight


yo, what up?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Not too much, been resting after a big weekend, yourself?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Hey Jericho and Knight


Sup Sargey nice gif I'm a fan of Halo


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Bah gawd people have arrived


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey guys.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

I love Halo too  Obviously 

Cannot wait till Halo 3 comes out!

Hey Kendrick and Phen


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Halo 3 is going to be awesome, the last game in the sereis I tihnk


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Sargey, what'd you do for Mothers Day today?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes I doubt there would be a Halo 4...but I suppose it all depends on how much more the developers think they can put into the game, and how the story goes in 3.

* 

For Mothers Day, made my mum a cuppa for when she woke up, bought her some red wine, and then she went out for the day to see my step-dads mum, so I didn't have to do much today  How about you?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

What's up?


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Eh, nothing much Sarg, just made her breakfast in bed, gave her some presents and then headed off to my Nans for lunch. Pretty good day.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Kendrick said:


> Eh, nothing much Sarg, just made her breakfast in bed, gave her some presents and then headed off to my Nans for lunch. Pretty good day.


Good work 

I take it from your sig, that you were watching _"Where Are They Now?" _on Channel 7?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I totally forgot there is football today.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Role Model, Congrats on Man United winning


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

New Sig & Avatar based on one of my favourite shows.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

O.R.T.O.N said:


> Hey Role Model, Congrats on Man United winning


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


>



How are you my freind?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool will win the CL, it's all good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

O.R.T.O.N said:


> How are you my freind?


I'm very good thanks, yourself?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm very good thanks, yourself?


Fina Thanks, Hopeing that NUFC win for Domi


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Fine, ignore me.

I see how it is people, break my heart.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Role Model said:


>


Whats Up


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - I hate the winter. It's cold and there's no football, I'm dreading it so much


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok People im off now Bye !!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

BYEBYEBYE!


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

O.R.T.O.N said:


> Fina Thanks, Hopeing that NUFC win for Domi



Thanks i bet you we dont win


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Don't play coy with me Ben.

You broke my heart, fuck you.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Role Model have Man United got a new strip comeing out ?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I think they're keeping the current home and away one for another year, but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I think they're keeping the current home and away one for another year, but I'm not totally sure.


You seen the new NUFC one?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

here


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> You seen the new NUFC one?


 It's horrible.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah I don't like it at all, looks very odd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Watching Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Watching Desperate Housewives.


Good stuff.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Downloading Mr Bean's Holiday Finally.


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

The Uefa on was much better but we go knocket out by some team id never heard of


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lord Hulkamania said:


> The Uefa on was much better but we go knocket out by some team id never heard of


 You've never heard of AZ?


----------



## hulkamania (Jul 9, 2006)

Not up untill that match i hadent


----------



## Ex64 (Jul 10, 2006)

j20 said:


> You've never heard of AZ?



He probably does'nt play Pro Evo 

Truth: Getting a Xbox 360 today.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Burning some dvd's and watching the four horsemen dvd.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

AZ Alkmaar are the team. They average something silly like 3 goals per match, so do Werder Breman.

When they played in the semi of the UEFA Cup, it was 0-0 somehow though.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Im watching Rove Live at the moment, funny show


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Dr Dre. said:


> AZ Alkmaar are the team. They average something silly like 3 goals per match, so do Werder Breman.
> 
> When they played in the *semi *of the UEFA Cup, it was 0-0 somehow though.


Quarters.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

O Yeah :$

Desperate Housewives need Bree back :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't noticed she was gone, I was getting bored of her to be honest. I'm sure she'll be back this week though.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

She's pregnant in real life or something, well i guess she'd gave birth cos we have to wait for so long to see them after the US.

The Bree/Orson angle has been my favourite of the series so far.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The UK is only a week behind I think, not sure as I haven't watched it on Channel 4 at all this series.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Sargey said:


> Im watching Rove Live at the moment, funny show


Rove is on and im missing it god dam it .

On a side note is a night of champion ships what the wwe needs or is it too much?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

I normally wait every 2 weeks, and watch the episode of 4, then tape the E4 episode straight after.

Do you know when the series ends?


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

I love Rove, great show. They brought all their Mums in for Mother's Day.

*Truth *- I know all of you will disagree but i want Thorn to turn face and fued with Snitsky. :$


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Change his gimmick back to Mordecai!


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Woo Eskimo Joe is on Rove


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: A Thorn/Snitsky feud would be horrible in every aspect, promos and matches. They should move Thorn to RAW really, he could help the IC division alot.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Now they finished and went onto crappy show


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Wash your mouth out Sargey


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Never!


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah Sargey they may have Nudity on this show .


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Still, I don't think it is worthy of TV time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just read a thread about HHH wanting to return to Raw as a heel.

Let's hope he hits Ric Flair in the spine 16 times with a sledge hammer, one shot for each world title. Since the afternoon/night crowd in here just will not stop talking about Flair for more than 10 seconds, the reaction would be quite good.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Dunno Bree's tits are worth a look, I can't stop lookin at them


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I just read a thread about HHH wanting to return to Raw as a heel.
> 
> Let's hope he hits Ric Flair in the spine 16 times with a sledge hammer, one shot for each world title. Since the afternoon/night crowd in here just will not stop talking about Flair for more than 10 seconds, the reaction would be quite good.


 

You can't say that, saying anything slightly bad about Flair is a crime around here


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

It isnt half bad but still nudity is God to me.

I dont know Bree Cowie as im not religious to the show but if your referring to a blond chick with golden boobies then yes i agree.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> You can't say that, saying anything slightly bad about Flair is a crime around here


I'm not saying anything bad about him, I like Flair more than HHH, it's just a joke how people are running around constantly calling him the greatest of all time.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Chris Jericho on Channel 7!


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Well im going to bed guys watch a bit of Big Brother in hopes of nudity other than that night all have a good night may god bless you with nudity.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Jericho talking about how Justin Timberlake is a wimp > Big Brother


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm not saying anything bad about him, I like Flair more than HHH, it's just a joke how people are running around constantly calling him the greatest of all time.


I like Flair, but I wouldn't say he's one of my favourites or the greatest of all time. Its just that Cali and WCW never shut up about him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah. 

Truth ~ I have to leave for work in 3 minutes. *sigh* Right now I'm watching London and Kendrick vs MNM from Judgment Day.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Sargey said:


> Jericho talking about how Justin Timberlake is a wimp > Big Brother


:side:

Where do you work Pyro?


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

He was on the show Cowie  Although he hasn't appeared on it again yet


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't have channel 7


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't know who I would consider the all-time best. I guess I grew up with Austin and the Rock etc. so it would be hard for me to say fairly.

My favourite wrestler of all time would have to be Austin by far.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

> I don't know who I would consider the all-time best. I guess I grew up with Austin and the Rock etc. so it would be hard for me to say fairly.
> 
> My favourite wrestler of all time would have to be Austin by far.


I rate Austin or HBK as my best of all time, but only because I saw a lot more of them in their prime, than I have of Flair.

Truth: I'm starting to like Cade and Murdoch :$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh I remember the first time I saw Austin. It was a Royal Rumble, probably 97? and he came out in the first couple of competitors and I said "I'm going for him he'll win" and my husband looked at me like I was crazy. I marked out like all fuck when he won. Austin fan for life since. True story.


----------



## Sargey (Feb 18, 2006)

Cowie said:


> I don't have channel 7


For shame 

Anyway I'm heading to bed now, nighty night everyone .


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I get 7 shows on a regional channel like two weeks after the mainland but I mainly watch 10 anyway.

Night


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

First time I saw him was the first ever PPV I rented when it was Austin vs. HBK with Tyson as the special enforcer. That was possibly the best PPV I have ever seen. casket matches, dumpster matches, Rocky vs. Shamrock, Austin vs. HBK and more.

I'm going to buy that PPV.

I marked out like anything when Tyson knocked Michaels the fuck out.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

truth - getting sick of all the halo coverage.


----------



## Bouma (Jul 3, 2006)

Truth: I've been sick of Halo since day one.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Same here. Halo = Most Overrated Games Franchise on the earth. 

Maybe the 360 peeps are deprived of good games thats the only reason i can think of why Halo 3 has got 4 million pre orders.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: I've never played Halo, and probably never will.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MGS is just as overrated, the first one was the only one which was any good.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Save yourself some time and dont 

Truth - Just about to post some FF screens in the vid games section.

MGS may be overated but at least its better than halo


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm more of a Playstationman anyway, so Halo isn't my cup of thea(sp?)


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Save yourself some time and dont
> 
> Truth - Just about to post some FF screens in the vid games section.
> 
> *MGS may be overated but at least its better than halo*


The first one is, but the last two games aren't.

Oh and FF is even more overrated.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Tony, its spelt tea by the way 

I'm a Playstation guy myself aswell, just like everything about them more than the Xbox.

Truth: I don't like MGS, Halo or FF :hb


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I only played the first metal gear solid back in the PSOne days  Good times, good times


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Never played a whole FF through, im not really a fan of it. MGS 1,2 and 3 are great games and are much better than halo 1,2 and soon to be 3 true fact. UT and Timesplitters > Halo by far. 

Truth - Not going to post the FF screens to much hassle.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Not a true fact, it's opinion.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Yep true plus im baised.

PS3 needs some more games


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

PS3 will be so worth the money when Killzone 2 comes out


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Evolution said:


> PS3 will be so worth the money when Killzone 2 comes out


i liked the first one. So ill probaly like this one.

anyway you got your PS3 online yet?

EDIT: ill be back later goodbye all.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Save yourself some time and dont
> 
> Truth - Just about to post some FF screens in the vid games section.
> 
> * MGS may be overated but at least its better than halo*


 Very true.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Game system fanboys are the worse kind of fanboys on the planet. I don't get how someone can be a mark for a PS3 or Xbox...honestly, what the fuck?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (Jun 9, 2006)

MGS > smelly british people


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Hungover.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Made 4 dvd's in the last 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Game system fanboys are the worse kind of fanboys on the planet. I don't get how someone can be a mark for a PS3 or Xbox...honestly, what the fuck?


it's not really marking, it's more liking one system over another


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Jerichoholic is cute :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Truth- Jerichoholic is cute :$


Lucky for me this isn't the tell a lie thread :side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Shit! It isn't?!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Shit! It isn't?!


:side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

AWH! Jerichoholic got me a gift :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Lady B said:


> AWH! Jerichoholic got me a gift :$


Giving gifts > rep :agree:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I loved the four horsemen dvd. next I want the royal rumble set. And a bunch of other wrestling dvds I still want to get.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I really liked Metal Gear Solid 3 (I know I'm behind but it had to be said), maybe even a little more than MGS 1, the Sniper battle with The End is one of the best boss fights in video game history.

Truth: Awake.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> it's not really marking, it's more liking one system over another


That pretty much summed it up


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - New Avatar!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's gross *


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *That's gross *


 :lmao Gross, but cool. Even though I hate milk! :shocked:
























:$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I remember that whole friendship/fued Angle and Lesnar had, probably the best thing Lesnar did in the WWE outside of the ring.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

How do you know that was milk? :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: My head is killing me. And I've no smokes. Grrr, I didn't want to leave the house today. Too cold.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: My head is killing me. And I've no smokes. Grrr, I didn't want to leave the house today. Too cold.


Order a pizza and tell them to get you some smokes on the way over :side:

Morning MrMonty.

Truth: About to watch a Jushin Liger vs Black Tiger II (Eddie Guerrero) match.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Truth: My head is killing me. And I've no smokes. Grrr, I didn't want to leave the house today. Too cold.


My tooth is killing me, just hit me last night and hasn't really subsided


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : back, bet you all missed me :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : back, bet you all missed me :side:


I'm sorry, who are you?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Order a pizza and tell them to get you some smokes on the way over :side:
> 
> Morning MrMonty.
> 
> Truth: About to watch a Jushin Liger vs Black Tiger II (Eddie Guerrero) match.


I need to go to an ATM if I wish to eat 



> My tooth is killing me, just hit me last night and hasn't really subsided


What's up with it? Wisdom tooth?



> truth : back, bet you all missed me


Affirmative :side:

Truth: West Ham winning is very odd...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Looking for wrestling dvds to buy. They have a lot at best buy. I want to go buy some there. Also off the net.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : back, bet you all missed me :side:


 You were gone?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I need to go to an ATM if I wish to eat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tevez is a true Argentinian hero :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

j20 said:


> You were gone?


:lmao

You make a big impact Tony


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Looking for wrestling dvds to buy. They have a lot at best buy. I want to go buy some there. Also off the net.


I have plenty of DVD's what are you looking to buy?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> :lmao
> 
> You make a big impact Tony


I don't care for little shrimp like him :side:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> I don't care for little shrimp like him :side:


 Shrimp! :cuss:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Keiji Mutoh (with Hair!) on commentary = Ratings!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

The Great Muta being molested by Goldust in the middle of the ring = No ratings.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

j20 said:


> Shrimp! :cuss:


I could also call you plankton, but that may be too harsh :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

j20 said:


> The Great Muta being molested by Goldust in the middle of the ring = No ratings.


When was this! :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> I don't care for little shrimp like him :side:


LOL 

Truth: Relegation Battles = Major ratings


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I have plenty of DVD's what are you looking to buy?


I had bought a dvd from spartanlax.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I had bought a dvd from spartanlax.


Best of American Dragon? I'm buying that from him as well, even though I have most of those matches on tape already :$

He was supposed to get back to me with billing info this weekend. :cuss:


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> When was this! :lmao


 I dunno, i'll try find it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Just made myself a new GIF for my sig 

1-0


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wounder what's taking so long he sent me the billing info the day or 2 days after I told him I wanted to buy a dvd from him.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
I dunno but honestly the last thing I need is more DVD's right now lol.



xTOMx said:


> Just made myself a new GIF for my sig
> 
> 1-0


That's a fucking sweet match Tom, probably the 4th best women's match I've ever seen and I have it rated at 5 stars. Also happens to be my favorite exploding barbedwire match.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

j20 said:


> I dunno, i'll try find it.


 It's near the end. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5fnFtgtKVQ


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

That womens match is fucking amazing, and really, really hard to watch.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I need more way more. 




I'm off to bed good night all.


Truth my cat is curled up on my bed sleeping she's so cute .


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> Just made myself a new GIF for my sig
> 
> 1-0


Pfft, I taught you everything I you know. I had a DVD with the wrestler in the pink. Saw her perform a cop killa on a 240+ pound female


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
Holt, that's Megumi Kudo, she invented the Kudo Valentine aka Cop Killa

Cya Nastynas


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Later Frankie


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Pfft, I taught you everything I you know. I had a DVD with the wrestler in the pink. Saw her perform a cop killa on a 240+ pound female


:agree: true. 



McQueen said:


> ^^^
> That's a fucking sweet match Tom, probably the 4th best women's match I've ever seen and I have it rated at 5 stars. Also happens to be my favorite exploding barbedwire match.


Yer mate, its proberbly my fav womans match, i've watched it at least 4times this weekend, i love it. Wouldnt say it was my favourite exploding barbedwire match, but its up there.



MrMonty said:


> That womens match is fucking amazing, and really, really hard to watch.


Yer mate, love it.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> ^^^
> Holt, that's Megumi Kudo, she invented the Kudo Valentine aka Cop Killa
> 
> Cya Nastynas


Never got her name, only remember a whole lot of blood. I do mean A LOT OF BLOOD

Truth: want to change my sig, but don't know to what


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Never got her name, only remember a whole lot of blood. I do mean A LOT OF BLOOD
> 
> Truth: want to change my sig, but don't know to what


Here's the match in full, if I'm not mistaken.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HBW-Nwxwqps


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Here's the match in full, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=HBW-Nwxwqps


:agree: 

or download it... i uploaded it a while back 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1HOGPO71


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

xTOMx said:


> :agree:
> 
> or download it... i uploaded it a while back
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1HOGPO71


Wuv wu <3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

j20 said:


> It's near the end. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5fnFtgtKVQ


:lmao

That match was a lot of fun, especially Tajiri's face after his early interaction with Goldust. That was pretty recent in AJPW, I remember hearing about that match.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

I mark for people who confuse Goldust and Goldberg.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I mark for people who confuse Goldust and Goldberg.


:lmao


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Here's the match in full, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=HBW-Nwxwqps


Thank you Irishman


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

CUMON!

ONE NIL!

WE'RE STAYING UP!

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I haven't posted in this thread in a while.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxTPPj-dHPE&mode=related&search=

Best Tag Match ever IMO, and it happens to be between 4 women, oh and the 2nd match in the series at Dreamslam II many claim is even better would be the next best tag match. You owe it to yourself to watch this match.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm livin' on a prayer. [/bonjovi]


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxTPPj-dHPE&mode=related&search=
> 
> Best Tag Match ever IMO, and it happens to be between 4 women, oh and the 2nd match in the series which some claim is even better would be the next best tag match. You owe it to yourself to watch this match.


 Cool, I'll check it out later.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: Goldust is comedy gold. I miss that sick freak.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

(I'm the guy in the car) Sup Diesel?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> (I'm the guy in the car) Sup Diesel?


:lmao

Expect your rep to go up 50 soon enough just for that. 

But yeah, nothing's up, just woke up. How about you?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> (I'm the guy in the car) Sup Diesel?



I am the gay guy that is dancing outside of car. You like my dancing, McQueen.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> (I'm the guy in the car) Sup Diesel?


 HARD GAY!!!

Truth - Champions.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Expect your rep to go up 50 soon enough just for that.
> 
> But yeah, nothing's up, just woke up. How about you?


That's the joke I attemped last night but messed up the link. :lmao

Not much man, just chillin on here and watching some Liger matches, got a huge compilation of him a while back like 18 hours and finally almost done.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That's a hot pic.


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Try my banner request


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

RDX said:


> Truth: Try my banner request


Me 1st I've been waiting a week (I've actually given up hope on it).

Truth: Razor Ramon Hard Gay might be the coolest gimmick ever.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: Japanese people do some weird stuff in Japan. You should see there porn.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: Japanese people do some weird stuff in Japan. You should see there porn.


I like Japanese girls, Link?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> I like Japanese girls, Link?


I love Asian girls.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: Japanese people do some weird stuff in Japan. You should see there porn.


link me :side:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: Japanese people do some weird stuff in Japan. You should see there porn.


I have, its...........unique


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> link me :side:


Euro-Porn!!!!!!

Might be stranger than anything else imaginable.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Euro-Porn!!!!!!
> *
> Might be stranger than anything else imaginable.*


I HIGHLY doubt that, japanese porn is so bizarre its not hot


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Euro-Porn!!!!!!
> 
> Might be stranger than anything else imaginable.


Belgian porn is quite good, look up Dennis Black Magic :side:

^the previous words are not backed up by Jerichoholic


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I turned this into a porn war.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Porn :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

pr0n r0x.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pervs:no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Pervs:no:


You haven't responded to my post in the '08 thread yet.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Pervs:no:


yeah, you should all be ashamed :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> yeah, you should all be ashamed :side:


From now on i'm going to call you Tony Black Magic, just for your comment. :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> From now on i'm going to call you Tony Black Magic, just for your comment. :side:


:lmao


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Headliner said:


> Pervs:no:



Thank You. :agree: 


Truth: The Chicago Bulls suck.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Did the Spurs win last night?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Ownage™ said:


> Did the Spurs win last night?



Yes, they won last night. 108-101.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : b.o.r.e.d.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey everyone


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im here


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Happy Mothers Day everyone. :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Happy Mothers Day everyone. :side:


for all the mothers in this thread :side:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I think Cowie is the only one on this forum who we can say Happy Mothers Day to?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I think Cowie is the only one on this forum who we can say Happy Mothers Day to?


I think so too.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sup brye?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ours was like 2 months ago


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Jeffthreadkiller (seriously change your name to that) and Brye.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ :lmao Hey McQueen



Ownage™ said:


> Sup brye?


Not too much, just watching some WWF PPVs. You?

Nice sig. I was gonna have an Edge theme but everyone does now :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The greatest PPV in history takes place tonight, that's not opinion, that's a fact.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The greatest PPV in history takes place tonight, that's not opinion, that's a fact.


There's a TNA PPV tonight?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I was the original Edgehead on here. :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The greatest PPV in history takes place tonight, that's not opinion, that's a fact.


I think I'm actually going to get it.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Truth - Here










*Hey Yall!!*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> Truth - Here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do a pretty good impression of Cleveland if I really try and study him for a little bit.

Hey TNC


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> I think I'm actually going to get it.


ONOES!

I'll be downloading it very early tomorrow morning, even if I could order TNA PPVs, I wouldn't.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> There's a TNA PPV tonight?


TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA

THEY ARE WRESTLING!


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

How much does it cost to order a TNA ppv?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Ill wait till wednesday to watch the TNA PPV. Joe/AJ and the ME are the only 2 things im intrested in and maybe the jarret match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> I think I'm actually going to get it.


You could buy 2 ROH DVD's for a little more than the price of one crappy TNA PPV brye. You dissipoint me.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2006)

Role Model said:


> TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA
> 
> THEY ARE WRESTLING!


One nil


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey McQueen.

Truth - I just read Montys rant. It's kinda deep.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ONOES!
> 
> I'll be downloading it very early tomorrow morning, even if I could order TNA PPVs, I wouldn't.


The card looks good enough for me to get it. But I'm really looking foreward to Joe/Styles and Angle/Christian/Sting


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brye said:


> Not too much, just watching some WWF PPVs. You?
> 
> Nice sig. I was gonna have an Edge theme but everyone does now :sad:


Not much bro. I should really be studying but instead I'm watching that segment where Steph spanks the hell out of Trish.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Brye said:


> Nice sig. I was gonna have an Edge theme but everyone does now :sad:


Who fucking cares!

Everyone is so hard trying to be induvidual that they aren't even showing the things that they like anymore.

:no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> The card looks good enough for me to get it. But I'm really looking foreward to Joe/Styles and Angle/Christian/Sting


TNA PPVs nearly always look good on paper.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ true :$


McQueen said:


> You could buy 2 ROH DVD's for a little more than the price of one crappy TNA PPV brye. You dissipoint me.


:$



Ownage™ said:


> Not much bro. I should really be studying but instead I'm watching that segment where Steph spanks the hell out of Trish.


Ha, I remember that. Wasn't that during NWO 01?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

xTOMx said:


> One nil


Champions.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

How much does a TNA PPV cost?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I expect Don West to call this the greatest PPV of all time.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Dammit!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RaS said:


> Who fucking cares!
> 
> Everyone is so hard trying to be induvidual that they aren't even showing the things that they like anymore.
> 
> :no:


I like the stuff in my sig anyway. Once the Edge fad blows over I'll use an Edge sig. But I'm not going to have a sig I don't like just because its original


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I should have requested an Edge banner that way someone would have actually done it :cuss:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> How much does a TNA PPV cost?


30$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just don't put Ashley back in your sig

Watching American Gladiators marathon


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im happy RS is banned.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> I like the stuff in my sig anyway. Once the Edge fad blows over I'll use an Edge sig. But I'm not going to have a sig I don't like just because its original


DDMac-man had her in his sig before you, you are not a trend setter


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im happy RS is banned.


same here jeff.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> DDMac-man had her in his sig before you, you are not a trend setter


:sad::$


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im happy RS is banned.


Whose RS?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^ Red Sliver. how are you doing chris?




McQueen said:


> same here jeff.


how long is it again? a week?


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh, why'd he get banned?

I'm doing good Jeff. You?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I dunno jeff by now, it should be forever he's been banned like 6 times now.

RS is RedSilver, some australian douchebag.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

CDL, I really like your lillian look. :agree:


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

ThatzNotCool said:


> CDL, I really like your lillian look. :agree:


Thanks, glad you like it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Just put the greatest game to hit the planet earth in my sig.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If anybody can guess Pyro's style of clothing, you might get...............................rep.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Bored.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

> Truth - Just put the greatest game to hit the planet earth in my sig.


It really matches with your username. 



Headliner said:


> If anybody can guess Pyro's style of clothing, you might get...............................rep.


Kennedy!!!!!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

I hope this movie doesn't suck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ThatzNotCool said:


> It really matches with your username.
> 
> 
> 
> Kennedy!!!!!


:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

ChrisLovesDivas said:


> Oh, why'd he get banned?
> 
> I'm doing good Jeff. You?


he pisses everyone off, read the gift message he gave me. He just copys and paste and gives it to everyone that hates him. there is even a rant about him. 

im good too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> If anybody can guess Pyro's style of clothing, you might get...............................rep.


Black or Blue Jeans and the latest Mr. Kennedy Shirt, he's got the new one ordered you know (I especially love he felt the need to share that).


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I always imagined Pyro as dressing in the rich cowboy fashion, much like JBL. *


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I hope this movie doesn't suck


Same here, Iron Man is my favourite super hero. 

Also the comment about MGS im gonna let go :no: :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I figured Pyro always left his house dressed like JBL and then got into a big white limo with horns :side:

Edit: Sabrina beat me to it :$


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

New banner


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> he pisses everyone off, read the gift message he gave me. He just copys and paste and gives it to everyone that hates him. there is even a rant about him.
> 
> im good too.


I read it. That's gay. lol


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I always imagined Pyro as dressing in the rich cowboy fashion, much like JBL. *


:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: MGS 4 should be friggin sweet, even if Raiden is in the game or not.

Sabrina's here time for JDL to mark out!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Black or Blue Jeans and the latest Mr. Kennedy Shirt, he's got the new one ordered you know (I especially love he felt the need to share that).


:agree:


Lady Croft said:


> *I always imagined Pyro as dressing in the rich cowboy fashion, much like JBL. *


I could picture Pyro wearing a JBL cowboy hat while waiting for his Kennedy shirt. Would rep ya but I have to spread.:$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *I always imagined Pyro as dressing in the rich cowboy fashion, much like JBL. *


:lmao me too. Pyro is obsessed with Kennedy, part of me wants to call him Mrs. kennedy. But i won't do that.

McQueen, if you were a mod, who would you ban first. nolo King or RS?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

McQueen said:


> *Truth: MGS 4 should be friggin sweet, even if Raiden is in the game or not.*
> Sabrina's here time for JDL to mark out!!!!


:agree:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Just got in from Wrestling training, it was awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: MGS 4 should be friggin sweet, even if Raiden is in the game or not.
> 
> Sabrina's here time for JDL to mark out!!!!


Damn right, I loved the other 3. My favorite has been MGS2 though. I liked it more than 3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^
Really Brye, I though 2 was the weak one of the 3 Solid's, I loved 3 the fight against "The End" is among the greatest boss battles in video game history.

RS cause I personally despise RS, you should read the gift message I sent him.

Nolo King is just annoying. Lawls!


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Same here, Iron Man is my favourite super hero.
> 
> Also the comment about MGS im gonna let go :no: :lmao


Robert Downey is a great actor but its hard to picture him as Tony Stark. Oh and MSG has too many got damn boring long ass cut scenes. If I want a rich ingaging plot line, I'll watch a Scorsese movie


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Robbie Fowler = God


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Robert Downey is a great actor but its hard to picture him as Tony Stark. Oh and MSG has too many got damn boring long ass cut scenes. If I want a rich ingaging plot line, I'll watch a Scorsese movie


That adds to the storyline :no: 

Oh well at least the movie for MGS should be good.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> RS cause I personally despise RS, you should read the gift message I sent him.
> 
> Nolo King is just annoying. Lawls!


ok, i will read it. 

yeah he is, annoying.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> ^^^
> *Really Brye, I though 2 was the weak one of the 3 Solid's, I loved 3 the fight against "The End" is among the greatest boss battles in video game history IMO.*
> 
> RS cause I personally despise RS, you should read the gift message I sent him.
> ...


Maybe because I played 2 more than 3. I just enjoyed the VR missions and the setting more.

The End was an awesome boss battle. Took me pretty long to beat


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> That adds to the storyline :no:


I don't play games for storylines I play them for gameplay. Crackdown has a very bland storyline but the gameplay is incredible. MGS is just like Halo, I don't see the big deal


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

MGS 1 > 2 and 3 

But 2 and 3 were still gaming gold. Kojima is one of the best devs ever. 

Kojima > miyamoto :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Took me an hour & half to beat "The End" via capture to get the tranquilizer sniper rifle. Damn I wanna play that game now.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

can anyone take the white background out of my sig and avy plz?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Took me an hour & half to beat "The End" via capture to get the tranquilizer sniper rifle. Damn I wanna play that game now.


The second time I went through the game I fell asleep during that battle at about 5:00 AM and when I woke up I was in some weird prison cell. Once I escaped it I was back in the place where The End was


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You peasants and your video game talk.

I bet this makes Diesel happy.:angry:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> The second time I went through the game I fell asleep during that battle at about 5:00 AM and when I woke up I was in some weird prison cell. Once I escaped it I was back in the place where The End was


That means he tranquilized you out, lol. Newb 

Truth: if your fast enough with the sniper rifle rumor is you can kill the end for good right after the cut scene after you kill the pain.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That means he tranquilized you out, lol. Newb


Yeah, it never happened to me when I orignally beat it


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll do it Overrated.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That means he tranquilized you out, lol. Newb
> 
> Truth: if your fast enough with the sniper rifle rumor is you can kill the end for good right after the cut scene after you kill the pain.


Yeah, I never did that though. Did you like the VR missions in 2?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ They were alright, I don't think I ever beat them I was always more intersted in the main game.

Truth: The servers have gone from Suck to Blow!

Headliner would you like to engage me in a conversation about Puroresu, because if I keep on the topic of Video Games you might actually knowwhat I'm talking about.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen should get on MSN :side:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

RaS said:


> I'll do it Overrated.


Thanks dude.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> ^^^ They were alright, I don't think I ever beat them I was always more intersted in the main game.
> 
> Truth: The servers have gone from Suck to Blow!
> 
> Headliner would you like to engage me in a conversation about Puroresu, because if I keep on the topic of Video Games you might actually knowwhat I'm talking about.


Sure I'm not talking to anyone right now.

Wait, I would look stupid.:$


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:sad: It's all your fault.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Truth:* _Respect is Earned_ owned. Gets no better than NYC.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

RaS said:


> Enjoy!


Thanks, i forgot i only needed the avy one :lmao. Thanks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> *Truth:* _Respect is Earned_ owned. Gets no better than NYC.


ooo I forgot you went. Nice.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thinking about going to ROH in Boston this June


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Just found this


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The show "yo' momma" is annoying. *Very* annoying.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: Wishing ROH would retunr to St. Paul but rumor is they aren't


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Lost for words.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Any other fed.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> Thinking about going to ROH in Boston this June


:lmao Once Homicide came out, some idiot from Boston started a "Boston" chant. J Smokes took his hat gave it to Cide, Cide spit on it and threw it into the crowd.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :lmao Once Homicide came out, some idiot from Boston started a "Boston" chant. J Smokes took his hat gave it to Cide, Cide spit on it and threw it into the crowd.


Oh damn :lmao

Sadly, Cide won't even be at my show :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dirty Hispanics.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Dirty Hispanics.


:shocked:

I expect Cide to be depushed after some of the comments he made. :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I expect Cide to be depushed after some of the comments he made. :sad:


:sad: I heard they're not putting his farewell speech on the PPV either. I wanted to hear the "Fuck TNA" chants


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Headliner said:


> The show "yo' momma" is annoying. *Very* annoying.


:agree:

When they make a whole show about a joke, you know its dead.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I expect Cide to be depushed after some of the comments he made. :sad:


Truth: Cide and Aries especially are both better off in ROH and everyone knows it.

Honestly same could be said about the a lot of the ROH talent, thats why I'm not bothered that Danielson hasn't gone to WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I expect Cide to be depushed after some of the comments he made. :sad:


I really want to see how TNA would fare without the ROH talent. They would basically lose their whole X-Division.:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I really want to see how TNA would fare without the ROH talent. They would basically lose their whole X-Division.:lmao


:lmao everyone they got in the X divsion is from ROH


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I really want to see how TNA would fare without the ROH talent. They would basically lose their whole X-Division.:lmao


They would still have Petey Williams & Shark Boy!!!

Nah that division would be fucked. :lmao


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

There whole roster would be fucked.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

yo!


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Im off goodbye all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cya later Overrated, and wb Tony Black Magic


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Goodbye


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> yo!


Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo Yo


what good in da hood? :side:

Oh, hey Eric (if that IS your real name) :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't get on yahoo Sabrina?:$ Wait, why am I asking. AMP asked twice last night.:sad:


McQueen said:


> They would still have Petey Williams & Shark Boy!!!
> 
> Nah that division would be fucked. :lmao


They would have the same matches every week. Shark Boy vs Petey in *every gimmick match possible.*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Tony


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Dinner time, later.

Yo


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hey Tony


Hi, Brian, what up?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: You got it right Tony


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Can't get on yahoo Sabrina?:$ Wait, why am I asking. AMP asked twice last night.:sad:


Sprung...again. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Hi, Brian, what up?


Just getting some pointers on ROH DVDs from McQueen. You?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Sprung...again. :side:


WTF

You bitch.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Just getting some pointers on ROH DVDs from McQueen. You?


doin' a little bit of BTB work.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> WTF
> 
> You bitch.


Down with the swirl, I see.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey all


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: New sig, I wonder how long until the bandwidth on my alba gif is exceeded


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^

Got your smokes I see


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi!!!!


DDMac said:


> Down with the swirl, I see.


:$:$:$:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaL actually look like he would stab somebody:$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth -


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I'll be ordering these later

Best of Austin Aries
Best of CM Punk vol.3
Best of Cide MVP 2003
Best of Samoa Joe vol.3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Diesel!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yo John, Sup?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

That's Cal?



McQueen said:


> Hey Diesel!


Word.



> Yo John, Sup?


Not a thing. You?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CaLi reminds me of John from It Takes A theif.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya


Thug = No ratings. 

Looks like a NYer.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> That's Cal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much either. Just postin


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ya


Cool. First time I've ever seen what the guy looks like.

Truth - Listenin' to Bon Jovi.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth : Lady B is a true sweetheart :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I need to take that Hard Gay pic and have the japanese removed for the words, Hey Diesel.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Truth : Lady B is a true sweetheart :$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: Wu Tang Clan aint nuthin to fuck with


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Thug = No ratings.
> 
> *Looks like a NYer.*


:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Hola mi amigos. 

Ratings up


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It sucks that "It takes a Thief" got cancelled. That show was awesome :sad:

Sup AMP?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: Wu Tang Clan aint nuthin to fuck with


That's disputable.

Sup AMP


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

AMP SUCKS!!!~!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> AMP SUCKS!!!~!


you suck


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> It sucks that "It takes a Thief" got cancelled. That show was awesome :sad:


The show was retarded


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> you suck


-25?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> AMP SUCKS!!!~!


No GIFs for you.

Chillin everyone, how are you guys?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> -25?


i don't care. im playing pool with monty, TNC, ESPN, want to join us?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> The show was retarded


I thought it was cool :$

Not much AMP, just hangin around


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I liked to catch a thief. My mom got me onto that show.:sad:

Sup AMP


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Refuse said:


>


:$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I heard with his new haircut Claudio Castignoli looks like Borat now, that makes me like him even more. ~HEY!

Sup 619


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi people.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I heard with his new haircut Claudio Castignoli looks like Borat now, that makes me like him even more. ~HEY!
> 
> Sup 619


He should do a Borat gimmick. That would own.

You gettin Sacrifice tonight, Byre? Oh yeah, sorry for leavin you hangin on MSN last night. Our convo was behind another one I was having and I didn't see it until I signed off. My bad man.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I liked to catch a thief. My mom got me onto that show.:sad:


To Catch a Predator is better


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-Been watching American Gladiators since 1pm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WTF, AMP has MSN?

Add me. :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^^^^Yea, Me, AMP, Bubba, WCW, and Headliner had one entertaining convo last night



Headliner said:


> Truth-Been watching American Gladiators since 1pm!!!!!!!!!!


Channel????


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He should do a Borat gimmick. That would own.
> 
> You gettin Sacrifice tonight, Byre? Oh yeah, sorry for leavin you hangin on MSN last night. Our convo was behind another one I was having and I didn't see it until I signed off. My bad man.


No problem man. Yeah, I'm about 85% sure I'm getting it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> To Catch a Predator is better


True

ESPN Classic Holt


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He should do a Borat gimmick. That would own.


He's kinda got the whole Swiss Immigrant/I.R.S. gimmick going on and he works that well.

AMP can you make gifs off of youtube files?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here

Also Truth- watching American Gladiators marathon. Liger loves his AG.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hows Liger doing?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> WTF, AMP has MSN?
> 
> Add me. :$


Not until your username is Buttercup.  (I better stop with that before you get pissed)


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

what is American Gladiators :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Diesel said:


> WTF, AMP has MSN?
> 
> Add me. :$


sir yes sir


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Not until your username is Buttercup.  (I better stop with that before you get pissed)


:lmao


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-Been watching American Gladiators since 1pm!!!!!!!!!!


  I <3 GLADIATORS! 

But... English Gladiators>>> American Gladiators.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Liger is doing good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Liger is doing good.


Liger is ballin'!

Sup Derek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing, just watching some AG. I might see Spider-man 3 with my mom today.

What's up with you?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> He's kinda got the whole Swiss Immigrant/I.R.S. gimmick going on and he works that well.
> 
> AMP can you make gifs off of youtube files?


Yes I can.

Added Diesel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek watching too


Jerichoholic said:


> what is American Gladiators :$


A show from the late 80's to mid 90's. Basically challengers face each other by trying to beat the gladiators.

People get messed up on here:side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Derek watching too
> 
> A show from the late 80's to mid 90's. Basically challengers face each other by trying to beat the gladiators.
> 
> People get messed up on here:side:


Do they actually fight, or do they have to play these silly games?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Nothing, just watching some AG. I might see Spider-man 3 with my mom today.
> 
> What's up with you?


Was watching my super Liger comp actually until brye pulled me on MSN. 

AMP if you possibly could make me a gif off this match at 9:34 or 35 to 9:40, I'd be greatful, I've been ignored in the gifs section.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtDBnQCTlRY&mode=related&search=


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> Do they actually fight, or do they have to play these silly games?


They go through physical events:$

Maybe someone can say it better than me.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> They go through physical events:$
> 
> Maybe someone can say it better than me.


I sure hope so 

J/K, i'm already not interested


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Was watching my super Liger comp actually until brye pulled me on MSN.
> 
> AMP if you possibly could make me a gif off this match at 9:34 or 35 to 9:40, I'd be greatful, I've been ignored in the gifs section.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtDBnQCTlRY&mode=related&search=


Sig or avy?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Watching Casino Royal


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Liger has only watched a couple of episodes of AG, and now he wants me to buy him all the episodes on DVD.

The guy is really demanding. Whenever I try to argue with him, he always brings up his 11 reigns as IWGP Jr Heavyweight champion, and how I've never accomplished anything.

The guy is cool to hang out with, but he's too demanding at times.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Do they actually fight, or do they have to play these silly games?


Check out some vids from this user...

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=GladiatorsBoy


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sig or avy?


Sig please. 

Derek i'm surprised he hasn't brough up his GHC Jr. Title run or the fact he's the Current Dragon Gate, Open the Dragon Gate Champion


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

TNA tonight show the world how to do a PPV. 

Shits gonna be more hot than Ashley.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Liger has only watched a couple of episodes of AG, and now he wants me to buy him all the episodes on DVD.
> 
> The guy is really demanding. Whenever I try to argue with him, he always brings up his 11 reigns as IWGP Jr Heavyweight champion, and how I've never accomplished anything.
> 
> The guy is cool to hang out with, but he's too demanding at times.


:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> TNA tonight show the world how to do a PPV.
> 
> Shits gonna be more hot than Ashley.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Sig please.
> 
> Derek i'm surprised he hasn't brough up his GHC Jr. Title run or the fact *he's the Current Dragon Gate, Open the Dragon Gate Champion*


To be honest, he hasn't taken it off his shoulder since he got here. He even sleeps with it clutched in his arms. It's rather creepy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Sig please.
> 
> Derek i'm surprised he hasn't brough up his GHC Jr. Title run or the fact he's the Current Dragon Gate, Open the Dragon Gate Champion


Can do. I'll get it to you before the day is over.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks Man.



Derek said:


> To be honest, he hasn't taken it off his shoulder since he got here. He even sleeps with it clutched in his arms. It's rather creepy.


:lmao

Does he wear the belt while he's on the shitter?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> :lmao
> 
> Does he wear the belt while he's on the shitter?


I don't know, and I don't want to know.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Is he in his red & white or black outfit?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The Red & White.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

How do I take movies off of YouTube?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> How do I take movies off of YouTube?


Get a YouTube grabber from the tech. section.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Get a YouTube grabber from the tech. section.


soo much trouble :side:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Its easy just use V Downloader.

I do it every day.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

False-Truth: Thinking of getting my name changed to Nolo McQueen, LAWLS!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> False-Truth: Thinking of getting my name changed to Nolo McQueen, LAWLS!


Liger would not approve, but Liger knows you are joking.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> False-Truth: Thinking of getting my name changed to Nolo McQueen, LAWLS!


If you do it, I'll change mine to J-balls


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ :lmao that might make it worth it.



Derek said:


> Liger would not approve, but Liger knows you are joking.


I'd get Liger's approval to get my head examined if I were serious.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Points, plz. :$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Points, plz. :$


Don't tell me JDL beat you!?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Don't tell me JDL beat you!?


He cheated. :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> He cheated. :$


pffrt, at least *I* beat him :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why would we give points to a loser who has a loser in his sig & avy?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I beat JDL in pool once


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Truth ~ Benoit/MVP 2 out of 3 falls could potentially be MOTY for the WWE. I hope it's THAT good. Should it be, that means Judgment Day has the MOTY for the last 3 years, making it the PPV to look most forward to.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> Why would we give points to a loser who has a loser in his sig & avy?


Cro > The power ranger in your avy.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

There now spend them wisely and by that I mean beat JDL next time


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I could beat him at real pool.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Cro > The power ranger in your avy.


I was going to give you a few thousand points, but insulting Liger leads to you getting nothing.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> There now spend them wisely and by that I mean beat JDL next time


Thx, sugar. :$


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Benoit/MVP 2 out of 3 falls could potentially be MOTY for the WWE. I hope it's THAT good. Should it be, that means Judgment Day has the MOTY for the last 3 years, making it the PPV to look most forward to.


What was the 05 one?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Truth ~ Benoit/MVP 2 out of 3 falls could potentially be MOTY for the WWE. I hope it's THAT good. Should it be, that means Judgment Day has the MOTY for the last 3 years, making it the PPV to look most forward to.


It won't be. But I'm sure people will overrate the hell out of it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Refuse said:


> I could beat him at real pool.


but not pocket pool, especially if Lady Croft was posting. 

I was at Judgement Day 2005, that "I Quit" was good but no MOTY Pyro :no:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Refuse said:


> I could beat him at real pool.


Then while he's distracted, I would take his girl, his one true love :side:


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

2 month anniversary of this thread.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Refuse said:


> What was the 05 one?


JBL vs Cena in an I quit match (I think)


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Then while he's distracted, I would take his girl, his one true love :side:


Great plan.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> but not pocket pool, especially if Lady Croft was posting.


Liger wishes you wouldn't be so hard on poor Jeff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> It won't be. But I'm sure people will overrate the hell out of it.


Triple H's return match'll be, rit? 



> What was the 05 one?


The Cena/JBL I Quit. Fantastic bloodbath. No wrestling in it though, lol. ~___~


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Liger wishes you wouldn't be so hard on poor Jeff.


Liger probably wishes Jeff wasn't so hard for Lady Croft.

Honestly I don't mind jeff, I find him amusing.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I never saw that match. 

Saw the 06 one though, have it on dvd.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I have 05 on DVD and it is a decent event.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple H needs to take my advice and do commentary like JBL. He'd be good enough for it I would suspect, plus then he doesn't hurt himself again. He's done once he tears another quad. Couple years away that one is.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I only saw the main event from 05. But I didn't see any of the other matches


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Liger probably wishes Jeff wasn't so hard for Lady Croft.


Yes.

Liger always waits to see how long it takes for Jeff to respond to one of Sabrina's posts with "Hey Sabrina, What's up?". It's never a very long wait.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: I have 05 on DVD and it is a decent event.


It was pretty fun to watch live, well except for Hiedenreich vs Orlando Jordan


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yes.
> 
> Liger always waits to see how long it takes for Jeff to respond to one of Sabrina's posts with "Hey Sabrina, What's up?". It's never a very long wait.


:lmao

truth : Jericho thinks talking in third person is ghey


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Yes.
> 
> Liger always waits to see how long it takes for Jeff to respond to one of Sabrina's posts with "Hey Sabrina, What's up?". It's never a very long wait.


Geez.

Next thing you're gonna be tellin' me Liger watches him masturbate.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Geez.
> 
> Next thing you're gonna be tellin' me Liger watches him masturbate.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> :lmao
> 
> truth : Jericho thinks talking in third person is ghey


I'm not talking in the third person. Liger tells me what he thinks, and I post it for him. Give the guy a break, his English isn't that great.


No, Liger most definitely does not do that.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm not talking in the third person. Liger tells me what he thinks, and I post it for him. Give the guy a break, his English isn't that great.
> 
> 
> No, Liger most definitely does not do that.


:no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

No Ratings. :sad:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I just logged back on.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching James Gibson vs Austin Aries. Been a good match so far


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Triple H's return match'll be, rit?
> 
> 
> 
> The *Cena/JBL* I Quit. Fantastic bloodbath. *No wrestling in it* though, lol. ~___~


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: I just logged back on.


I loved back when your usertitle was "porn porn porn" so original


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: RS is banned permanent


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4114144-post88.html

Best news I've heard all day


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen you here?


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: RS is banned permanent


Permanently.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Jerichoholic said:


> I loved back when your usertitle was "porn porn porn" so original


Those were the days. Poor Rhyno. I might bring it back someday. Porn, Porn, Porn.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome, RS gone for good


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> Those were the days. Poor Rhyno. I might bring it back someday. Porn, Porn, Porn.


I hope so from the bottom of my heart


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> McQueen you here?


Yes, currently marking out over RS's ban.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Refuse said:


> Permanently.


sorry. :$


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4114144-post88.html
> 
> Best news I've heard all day



You must be one happy man today. No more PM's for you.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> sorry. :$


Lcuky for you your devine pooling ability makes up for your grammar mistakes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm currently marking about how much cooler Austin Aries is in ROH than in TNA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That would be funny if Mikeie got in trouble for that.

Oh, RedSilver will rejoin as SilverRed. That's my first prediction.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm currently marking about how much cooler Austin Aries is in ROH than in TNA


No Doubt! Gibson is great too. :agree:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That would be funny if Mikeie got in trouble for that.
> 
> Oh, RedSilver will rejoin as SilverRed. That's my first prediction.


Its funny because its true.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nice.


john do you want to play a game of literal? its 4 of us. ESPN, You, ME, and monty maybe.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That would be funny if Mikeie got in trouble for that.
> 
> Oh, RedSilver will rejoin as SilverRed. That's my first prediction.


BlueGreen™


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Yes, currently marking out over RS's ban.


Feel free to mark over this as well:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Headliner said:


> Oh, RedSilver will rejoin as SilverRed. That's my first prediction.



Sadly you might be right.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> john do you want to play a game of literal? its 4 of us. ESPN, You, ME, and monty maybe.


Points, plz.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

That reminds I should rewatch Gibson/Daniels from Survival of the Fittest 2005...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No Doubt! Gibson is great too. :agree:


Yeah, its been great so far. I was gonna watch Aries vs Joe after but I can't download any more on MU today :sad:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Feel free to mark over this as well:



Thank's AMP your awesome, you want credit in my sig?

KIF you should watch Gibson vs Strong from Unforgettable if you got it, that was an incredible match.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Points, plz.


beat me in pool 

is that a yes or no in the literal (im sure im spelling it wrong) game?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> BlueGreen™


If he ask to get his name change to those colors, that's how you know its him. He would ask again like an idiot.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I am marking out right now for Halo 3.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> beat me in pool
> 
> is that a yes or no in the literal (im sure im spelling it wrong) game?


It's literati.

And I would play, but I think I'm going to eat some lunch now. If you're down to play it later, sure, why not.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone wanna donate me 40,000 points so I can donate them to Diesel? :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Anyone wanna donate me 40,000 points so I can donate them to Diesel? :side:


:lmao

:$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> It's literati.
> 
> And I would play, but I think I'm going to eat some lunch now. If you're down to play it later, sure, why not.


in one hour. is that enough time?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :lmao
> 
> :$


Since Jason went poor I can't ask him for the points :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> in one hour. is that enough time?


Yeah, something like that.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I like this new Chevelle CD.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This Aries/Gibson match has been great


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: I like this new Chevelle CD.


Truth: Band im my sig are there support.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Thank's AMP your awesome, you want credit in my sig?
> 
> KIF you should watch Gibson vs Strong from Unforgettable if you got it, that was an incredible match.


No problem. Any other time you want a youtube request just let me know.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Truth: I just put in a new avatar. Razor Ramon Hard Gay is comedy gold.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/143512-lord-hulkamania.html


When will somebody tell him legend is spelled wrong in his usertitle?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No problem. Any other time you want a youtube request just let me know.


Will do.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Porn Freak said:


> Truth: I am marking out right now for Halo 3.


:no: 

Truth - There was a Liverpool/UTD row in the premiership thread.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

So tired.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/143512-lord-hulkamania.html
> 
> 
> When will somebody tell him legend is spelled wrong in his usertitle?


NeveR!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I have a good feeling Anderlecht will finally do something notable in the Champions league next year :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Jerichoholic said:


> I have a good feeling Anderlecht will finally do something notable in the Champions league next year :$


I bet you have that feeling every year. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> NeveR!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Lady B said:


> So tired.



Join the club. And I have to go to work in 7 hours.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Porn Freak I like the new Avatar


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Have there been any threads about the possibility of Rob Conway going to TNA? :side:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> Hey Porn Freak I like the new Avatar



I knew that you would like it. :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I bet you have that feeling every year. :$


:$

Seriously though, with players like Hassan, Boussoufa, Biglia, Tchite, Frutos, what could go wrong :$


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Jerichoholic said:


> :$
> 
> Seriously though, with players like Hassan, Boussoufa, Biglia, Tchite, Frutos, what could go wrong :$


Arsenal


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


>


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Overrated™ said:


> Arsenal


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

(I want Euro-heat)

MANCHESTER UNTIED FTW!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> (I want Euro-heat)
> 
> MANCHESTER UNTIED FTW!


I do not comprehend


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> (I want Euro-heat)
> 
> MANCHESTER UNTIED FTW!


yea they're a pretty good team side :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> I do not comprehend


That's because your american.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That's because your american.


So are you :side:


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> (I want Euro-heat)
> 
> MANCHESTER UNTIED FTW!


Good way of getting your heat :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


>


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The best way of getting heat is saying CHELSEA FTW.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>















I win.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: It would have helped if I spelt United right


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The best way of getting heat is saying CHELSEA FTW.


they are a pretty good side :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: It would have helped if I spelt United right


:lmao Untied :$

CHELSEA FTW

(let the heat flow :side


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

FREDDY ADU FTW!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Trey B on youtube  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH2_5kbTef4&mode=related&search=


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I win.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

wrestlehead85 said:


> Also, TNA may be years away from being any real competition for WWE but, with Vince screwing countless employees aswell as fans on almost a daily basis combined with the fact that more and more WWE talent is switching sides and TNA is the first and only wrestling promotion to give wrestlers health benefits will pay off eventually!


Truth - :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

The best way of get a good face reaction is to say Liverpool FTW!!!!


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

McQueen said:


> (I want Euro-heat)
> 
> MANCHESTER UNTIED FTW!


 Heat? that turned you babyface.:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> :lmao Untied :$
> 
> CHELSEA FTW
> 
> (let the heat flow :side


*HEAT HEAT HEAT*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Trey B on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH2_5kbTef4&mode=related&search=


:lmao What the hell?


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

j20 said:


> Heat? that turned you babyface.:agree:


More of a tweener in this thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TNA can't even afford to pay for the hotel rooms for wrestlers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Trey B on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH2_5kbTef4&mode=related&search=


:no: Why do people insist on embarrassing themselves on the internet for my amusement.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> TNA can't even afford to pay for the hotel rooms for wrestlers.


Kip James is still pissed about it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Shawn Michaels vs. Marty Jannetty from Monday Night Raw: July 1, 1996 is an awesome match. They gave it like 25 minutes. And RAW was only an hour long back then


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YypoaOEhnfo

I am telling you, this guy is comedy gold. He is the Japanese verison of Rico.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> :no: Why do people insist on embarrassing themselves on the internet for my amusement.


Your rather ungrateful. They do all this for you and you come back and insult them :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sunny turned heel more times in '96 than Abyss does these days


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Sunny turned heel more times in '96 than Abyss does these days


RUSSO!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Porn Freak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YypoaOEhnfo
> 
> I am telling you, this guy is comedy gold. He is the Japanese verison of Rico.


I love that Hard Gay's theme is Livin La Vida loca by Ricky Martin. :lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> *HEAT HEAT HEAT*


*VELOCITY*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjQrTlD8b68&mode=related&search=

God I miss Sunny in the WWE.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: Ronaldo's swept back hair is hilarious in RM's sig.

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> *VELOCITY*


*AM RAW*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtN8n34VPMM


I'll be damned if that isn't the greatest promo ever


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Truth: Im going to skuru tommorrow.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtN8n34VPMM
> 
> 
> I'll be damned if that isn't the greatest promo ever


Your Damned then, i've seen better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Shawn Michaels vs. Marty Jannetty from Monday Night Raw: July 1, 1996 is an awesome match. They gave it like 25 minutes. And RAW was only an hour long back then


Damn. So much for the undercard.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr. King green repped me and left "rep back plz" in the comments part. I red repped him and he sends me a PM asking why I red repped him. Im tempted to say " well you didn't say what kind of rep" :lmao


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: What? What? What? = Greatness


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Mr. King green repped me and left "rep back plz" in the comments part. I red repped him and he sends me a PM asking why I red repped him. Im tempted to say " well you didn't say what kind of rep" :lmao


:lmao

I've never even heard of Mr. King


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Mr. King green repped me and left "rep back plz" in the comments part. I red repped him and he sends me a PM asking why I red repped him. Im tempted to say " well you didn't say what kind of rep" :lmao


He's done that to me too but I just ignored him instead of red repping him, I thought about it though lol.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Your Damned then, i've seen better.


:flip


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :flip


Now, Watch the master.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8dtIq8Wdho&mode=related&search=


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Now, Watch the master.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8dtIq8Wdho&mode=related&search=


Seen it :flip


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm actually pretty pumped for Sacrifice, it does a have a promising card. But if TNA fucks this up they may aswell go out of bussiness


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'm actually pretty pumped for Sacrifice, it does a have a promising card. But if TNA fucks this up they may aswell go out of bussiness


*THEY ARE WRESTLING*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin and Lawler on commentary talking shit about Jake Roberts drinking problem = ratings:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> *THEY ARE WRESTLING*


 
They better be wrestling tonight


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

All my mom wants for Mothers' Day is to order Sacrifice.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Mr. King green repped me and left "rep back plz" in the comments part. I red repped him and he sends me a PM asking why I red repped him. Im tempted to say " well you didn't say what kind of rep" :lmao


lol He repped me saying the same thing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> All my mom wants for Mothers' Day is to order Sacrifice.


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> All my mom wants for Mothers' Day is to order Sacrifice.


That's my gift to my mom :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My gift to my mother is I won't be ordering Sacrifice.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Deciding whether to get the AJ Styles DVD or Homicides. I'm definatly getting Punk, Aries and Joe, but the fourth one is free. I'm leaning towards Cides


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> Deciding whether to get the AJ Styles DVD or Homicides. I'm definatly getting Punk, Aries and Joe, but the fourth one is free. I'm leaning towards Cides


Trust me you want that Homicide DVD, I'd even suggest that over the Punk one.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TNA *IS* Wrestling.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Deciding whether to get the AJ Styles DVD or Homicides. I'm definatly getting Punk, Aries and Joe, but the fourth one is free. I'm leaning towards Cides


Why buy some Indy jobber DVD when you can get a World Wrestling Entertainment DVD?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ You mean those losers that were forced to change thier brand name because of a bunch of Panda bears and Racoons? :side:



McQueen said:


> Trust me you want that Homicide DVD, I'd even suggest that over the Punk one.


I'll probably go with Cides. When I make my second order after I'm a complete addict, I'll get AJ, Daniels, Briscos and the 2nd Punk DVD


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Why buy some Indy jobber DVD when you can get a World Wrestling Entertainment DVD?


Silence Mark!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

It was mothers day today?

Shit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Indy wrestling is just people doing flips. It cannot compare to The Nature Boy Ric Flair.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i have only one TNA dvd






















ENIGMA: The best of Jeff Hardy :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I would pre-order the Austin DVD before I bought any Indy jobber DVDs


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Indy wrestling is just people doing flips. It cannot compare to The Nature Boy Ric Flair.


Silence Mark!, thats not _completely_ true.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> It was mothers day today?
> 
> Shit.


Nah we had it in March. Just the Yanks that had it today I think.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> It was mothers day today?
> 
> Shit.


Only in USA and Canada I think.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I would pre-order the Austin DVD before I bought any Indy jobber DVDs


I'd buy it twice before buying any indy DVD.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> i have only one TNA dvd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Silence Mark!


You can't silence Marks because they know the truth. 

TNA: THEY ARE WRESTLING!


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Truth: i got a new GIF in my sig and look for my thread in the youtube section.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't like it.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

WCW said:


> I'd buy it twice before buying any indy DVD.


Indiana Jones Trilogy Box > The ultimate Ric Flair Collection DVD



im j/k btw.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Match of the Day in 20. Should be fun seeing the Ham spank the Champs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.rohwrestling.com/shoponline.asp?point=moreinfo&catid=164&id=1537

I want The Russo book


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :lmao


it has 2 discs! and that song...Modest music video!


----------



## Simmo™ (Jun 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I don't like it.


I dont like your sig much like many members of the forum probably.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

TNA IS THE BEST! SCREW THE REST!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i$e said:


> Match of the Day in 20. Should be fun seeing the Ham spank the Champs.


Hardly spanked, more a case of us not giving a tiny shit.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just pre-ordered a copy of Wrestlemania 23, and the Ladder match DVD. They're released here on the same day, June 5th.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA IS THE BEST! SCREW THE REST!


TNA IS THE WORST, CHANGE THE CHANNEL FIRST!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TNA IS THE BEST! SCREW THE REST!


*TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA*


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gorilla Monsoon suspending Ultimate Warrior = ratings:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

RaS said:


> Nah we had it in March. Just the Yanks that had it today I think.


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> TNA IS THE WORST, CHANGE THE CHANNEL FIRST!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I have no idea when the Ladder match DVD is being released in the UK.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> TNA IS THE WORST, CHANGE THE CHANNEL FIRST!


:lmao

But Kurt Angle didn't say that, he actually said my comment, therefore I win.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Tevez > Ronaldo. 

True.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Angle sucks.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i$e said:


> Tevez > Ronaldo.
> 
> True.


As the great Lashley once said:

_*NO*_


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching the RAW that Sycho Sid returns


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

As the great Lil' Jon once said:

YEAHHH!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I need the ladder match and WM 23 DVDs when they come out


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Al Pacino as Big Boy Caprice bitch slapping Madonna=Ratings


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> But Kurt Angle didn't say that, he actually said my comment, therefore I win.


It will slip out of Mike Tenay's mouth one of these days just you wait.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I think I'm gonna pre-order the Most Powerful Families In Wrestling DVD as well, tomorrow, or something.

Possibly Backlash, too. Though that isn't released until the end of June, so no hurry yet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ That dollar I sent you today is taking you far

I lolled when they showed Teney and West reading off their scripts during the Abyss/Sting fight


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Once WM23 and Backlash are released here I'll most likely order them together.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

I hope Cena/Michaels II is an extra on the Backlash DVD.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> It will slip out of Mike Tenay's mouth one of these days just you wait.


And then Don West will say: "DID YOU JUST HEAR THAT?!?!?!?"


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Wrestlemania 23 is released here next week


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Wrestlemania 23 is released here next week


June for the UK and Backlash isn't released till July. :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching the RAW that Sycho Sid returns


As shitty as Sid was, the crowd loved him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> As shitty as Sid was, the crowd loved him.


Nah


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah


Don't lie to yourself.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuck Sid


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Don't lie to yourself.


I never lie to myself......or anyone......ok that's a lie.......no it's not.

I NEED SOME FUCKING SLEEP!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I never lie to myself......or anyone......ok that's a lie.......no it's not.
> 
> I NEED SOME FUCKING SLEEP!


:shocked:

I smell a Powerbomb!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

> On Raw, Carlito went on a rant against Torrie Wilson in Spanish. Here's a translation: "You're a dime–a–dozen dirty blonde. You're not worth a cent. To me, you're nothing, understand? I hate the day that we met. I don't know why I let you into me life. I want you to get out of here. I want you to go to hell, you understand? You're not worth a cent, you understand? Dumb blonde. (Torrie slaps him and leaves the ring.) Leave then. Go on. Leave. I don't need you. I don't you need you for anything. Leave. Leave running and crying, just like that. Leave. (To the fans) And you - you know full well that I'm the best in this company. Those other guys back there haven't wrestled, and you've never wrestled. The best thing to arrive ever in this company is named Carlito."


lol


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :shocked:
> 
> I smell a Powerbomb!!!!


Will it put me to sleep?

Fuck it, I'm gonna go watch Benoit vs. Finlay from last year and put myself into a coma.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Will it put me to sleep?
> 
> Fuck it, I'm gonna go watch Benoit vs. Finlay from last year and put myself into a coma.


Just thinking about that match sends me to sleep.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Carlito sucks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Will it put me to sleep?
> 
> Fuck it, I'm gonna go watch Benoit vs. Finlay from last year and put myself into a coma.


:lmao

Watch all of their matches. If you can make it through.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Carlito sucks




I'm here


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4113377-post3138.html


What a horrible question


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Mr.King said:


> Alabaster Holt said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.King said:
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just got a PM from Mr. King too. Haven't looked at it yet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr.King said:


> what the fuck you repping me red for dude whats your damn problem i hate all you posters that have a couple thousand posts that all you think your the shit and no everything about wrestling


wtf


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> wtf


:lmao Shouldn't he mean "know everything about wrestling"?. I seriously wonder where some of the people here went to school


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You guys are big meanies.:$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You guys are big meanies.:$


Your the one who said the only thing I'm good at here was posting pics of women for everyone to cream over :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, red repping people for posts I disagree with means I'm a mean person.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth ~ I loved Hollywood Rock's entrance video/music.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Truth ~ I loved Hollywood Rock's entrance video/music.


I agree. Fucking greatness.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Carlito sucks


Carlito does suck.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hollywood Rock = ratings


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

That match at WM 19 also = ratings.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, I got a PM about red rep too. This guy posted about how Batista has more charisma than everyone, and he carried Taker at WM. So, I red repped him and said "Ignorance in bliss". The response is...



mvpsuperstar said:


> You my friend are the ignorant dumbass! Batista has performed great no matter how bad you don't want to admit it. UT didn't carry Dave. It was 50/50, so quit being a dumbass by giving -rep to people who actually know what the fuck they are talking about. I advise you to go home, get out your video tapes of Edge as champion, because its only there until Kennedy steps up after his injury no matter how much Edge deserves it.


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know how people can call Hollywood Rock garbage. He was the shit.


Brye said:


> Your the one who said the only thing I'm good at here was posting pics of women for everyone to cream over :$


:lmao

I said for you to creme over!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

People here are dumbasses.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I would really be so happy if Hollywwood Rock came back to fight Michaels at a Wrestlemania, even if Michaels had to job....it would be such a great spectacle.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Not Ricky Martel, NOT THE ROAD WARRIORS, not the Freebirds, NOT THE ROAD WARRIORS.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I don't know how people can call Hollywood Rock garbage. He was the shit.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I said for you to creme over!


Oh :$

I made a thread in the Raw section :$

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/341974-kenny-dykstra.html#post4114942


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Not Ricky Martel, NOT THE ROAD WARRIORS, not the Freebirds, NOT THE ROAD WARRIORS.


I can't help if I look good, smell good, whooo whooo Dance all night long!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Oh :$
> 
> I made a thread in the Raw section :$
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/341974-kenny-dykstra.html#post4114942


Yeah I posted in it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Yeah I posted in it.


Yeah, I saw :sad:

I actually like him though, and I think he's got some potential


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Oh :$
> 
> I made a thread in the Raw section :$
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/341974-kenny-dykstra.html#post4114942


That big bully called Role Model took a mini dump on your thread!!!


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Sandman=Life's a bitch and then you marry one.

Vinnie Mac=Life sucks and then you die.

Truth-I have experienced the latter of the 2 and it is so fuckin ture.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I probably should have added about how horrible the last name Dykstra looks for him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Awake from my nap.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I bought RS a gift. :hb


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

King Bookah said:


> Triple H vs Ric Flair - last man standing - Survivor Series 05 ***


Yeah, his ratings DO get funnier over time.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't bother reading his posts anymore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was so funny when King Bookah got abused by CaL, WCW and Mac in the DVD thread.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That was so funny when King Bookah got abused by CaL, WCW and Mac in the DVD thread.


I missed it, I felt so left out. I shoulda been in that list of bullies.

I'M AN ASSHOLE, DAMNIT!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That was so funny when King Bookah got abused by CaL, WCW and Mac in the DVD thread.


That why he called them bullies?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King Bookah should retire as a wrestling fan


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-It appears that Mikeie lied about RS being perm banned.:sad:


Spartanlax said:


> I missed it, I felt so left out. I shoulda been in that list of bullies.
> 
> I'M AN ASSHOLE, DAMNIT!


LOL you might of put him over the boiling point. Them 3 temporarily scared him out the DVD thread.


Brye said:


> That why he called them bullies?


Yup. He called me a bully because I kept calling him gay. He said Orton was...................................sexy. And tried to say No ****:no::no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I missed it, I felt so left out. I shoulda been in that list of bullies.
> 
> I'M AN ASSHOLE, DAMNIT!


Did you read everything we said?:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-It appears that Mikeie lied about RS being perm banned.:sad:
> 
> LOL you might of put him over the boiling point. Them 3 temporarily scared him out the DVD thread.
> 
> Yup. He called me a bully because I kept calling him gay. He said *Orton was...................................sexy*. And tried to say No ****:no::no:


What the hell?

Yeah, he said Rene Dupree had nice hips once too :$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

PM convo between the guy that PM'd me about red repping him.



Spartanlax said:


> mvpsuperstar said:
> 
> 
> > Spartanlax said:
> ...





> Did you read everything we said?


I only saw bits and pieces.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lancashire/6621331.stm

No ratings.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Red rep is for loozers


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL He wants to get his point across!!


Brye said:


> What the hell?
> 
> Yeah, he said Rene Dupree had nice hips once too :$


And he said some shit about Brock a while back.

Oh dear.

I'm cool with King Book.:$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4114963-post19.html

^Feel free to red rep mvpsuperstar by clicking on the link.

BUT REMEMBER: think before you -rep someone. Only YOU can prevent forest fires.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RedSilver is unbanned.


gay


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4114963-post19.html
> 
> ^Feel free to red rep mvpsuperstar by clicking on the link.
> 
> BUT REMEMBER: think before you -rep someone. Only YOU can prevent forest fires.


Done


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

UNBANNED?! WHY?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> RedSilver is unbanned.
> 
> 
> gay


Ya. Either Mikeie lied or he was really unbanned.

I was wondering why my post got deleted in that RedSilver rant.:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

All of Mikeie's posts got deleted in the RedSilver rant:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> RedSilver is unbanned.
> 
> 
> gay


Why does that not shock me?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RM, you wanna answer this so I can close it?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...oes-anyone-know-when-sacrafice-bravo2-uk.html


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Listening to "Last Vegas", a pretty good band


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Why does that not shock me?


politics =


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> RM, you wanna answer this so I can close it?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/total...oes-anyone-know-when-sacrafice-bravo2-uk.html


Done.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Your rep comment = low buyrates Spartanlax


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: RS is unbanned


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: RS is unbanned


I blame you


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> RedSilver is unbanned.
> 
> 
> gay




No he isn't


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

i$e said:


> Your rep comment = low buyrates Spartanlax


My rep comment = prime material for the 'tell the truth' thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Done.


Gracias.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/147663-rs.html


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> My rep comment = prime material for the 'tell the truth' thread.


You misread, the Tell A Lie thread is --> way.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

One hour and six minutes till Sacrifice!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> No he isn't


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/147663-rs.html


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

WTF WHAT IS GOING ON AND WHY DID RS REP ME???


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I got a warning for asking Lady B politely to do my request in a rep message. :sad:

Pardon me, but thats fucked up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> One hour and six minutes till Sacrifice!!!!!!


Ratings


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Chaos said:


> I got a warning for asking Lady B politely to do my request in a rep message. :sad:
> 
> Pardon me, but thats fucked up.


:lmao 

wow...............


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't wait to download the PPV of the year.

TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I got a warning for asking Lady B politely to do my request in a rep message. :sad:
> 
> Pardon me, but thats fucked up.


Banned


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

This is awesome! This is awesome! This is awesome!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Chaos said:


> I got a warning for asking Lady B politely to do my request in a rep message. :sad:
> 
> Pardon me, but thats fucked up.



Its in the rule you're not allowed to so nothings fucked up


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ahmed Johnson is worthless


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Ahmed Johnson is worthless


Nah, he's awesome.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP



Telling me to shut up :no: 

BANNED


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/147663-rs.html


He was banned he just didn't have the bold usertitle. He has now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RedSilver is banned again :hb

Edit - :hb again


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Faked sick, no school


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

we want wrestling! we want wrestling! we want wrestling!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Off to bed to dream of TNA, the greatest wrestling promotion in the world.


They are wrestling.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Off to bed to dream of TNA, the greatest wrestling promotion in the world.
> 
> 
> They are wrestling.


You dream about them too? THAT IS AWESOME!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - TNA > WWE.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Off to bed to dream of TNA, the greatest wrestling promotion in the world.
> 
> 
> They are wrestling.


You really should stay up and watch it. Why wait all the way till tomorrow to watch the greatest PPV in wrestling history?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah, he's awesome.


Khali speaks better English than Ahmed


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: new sig


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Khali speaks better English than Ahmed


Ahmed Johnson would give him the Pearl River Plunge and Khali would be dead.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

ugly sig alert


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: new sig


No offense JDL because you're my buddy and all but that's the worst sig I have ever seen!  :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> No offense JDL because you're my buddy and all but that's the worst sig I have ever seen!  :$


but its Y2J and i like it


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

FU all :cuss:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey Platt. BTW I wasnt telling you to shut up I was imitating TNA chants.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Psycho Sid driving a car is a sight to behold


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The SD/ECW house shows are looking alot better than Raws right now


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Hey Platt. BTW I wasnt telling you to shut up I was imitating TNA chants.


:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Psycho Sid driving a car is a sight to behold


Is he running over someone? Cause that would be awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just watched Austin and Flair have a beer bash in the ring right after SS 01. Awesome moment


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Is he running over someone? Cause that would be awesome.


I'll tell you the story. Cause I just burst out laughing when I saw it.

At IYH: International Incident, the main event is supposed to be Vader/Bulldog/Owen vs. HBK/Ahmed and a partner of their choice. So at the end of the show HBK and Ahmed introduced Sid as their partner. 

Next week, HBK and Ahmed got lured out to the parking lot by Jim Cornette, Then Vader, Bulldog, and Owen start beating the hell out of them. Then, all you hear is a car burning out, and it comes flying in front of the camera, goes out of control, and slams into the garbage cans:lmao

Sid gets out and starts chasing everybody:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'll tell you the story. Cause I just burst out laughing when I saw it.
> 
> At IYH: International Incident, the main event is supposed to be Vader/Bulldog/Owen vs. HBK/Ahmed and a partner of their choice. So at the end of the show HBK and Ahmed introduced Sid as their partner.
> 
> ...


:lmao that's awesome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'll tell you the story. Cause I just burst out laughing when I saw it.
> 
> At IYH: International Incident, the main event is supposed to be Vader/Bulldog/Owen vs. HBK/Ahmed and a partner of their choice. So at the end of the show HBK and Ahmed introduced Sid as their partner.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

×___x


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a dispute about my sig being removed. Who shall I speak to about this?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have a dispute about my sig being removed. Who shall I speak to about this?


It was over the limit, so it was removed, Rajah has been cracking down on sigs for awhile now


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao that's awesome.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhGF4C_GjQY


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have a dispute about my sig being removed. Who shall I speak to about this?


RANT!!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I have a dispute about my sig being removed. Who shall I speak to about this?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just ordered Sacrifice from my local cable provider


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhGF4C_GjQY


:lmao

Hall was cracking up.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Just ordered Sacrifice from my local cable provider


WTF? Why?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: new sig again


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> Hall was cracking up.


Only WCW would cut to a camera angle of their reaction if they had one like that after a botched promo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WTF? Why?


Because I want to see if they can actually fuck up a card this good. I don't think they can do that


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Alabaster Holt said:


> It was over the limit, so it was removed, Rajah has been cracking down on sigs for awhile now


Thats BS. It was not over the limits. The pixels were 454 x 255 and the size was just under 700000.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: new sig again


Looks better than you last one but it's not Steve Nash.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: new sig again


Much better then your other one.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Thats BS. It was not over the limits. The pixels were 454 x 255 and the size was just under 700000.


Rant!!


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Thats BS. It was not over the limits. The pixels were 454 x 255 and the size was just under 700000.



look for yourself http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4115226-post68429.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Only WCW would cut to a camera angle of their reaction if they had one like that after a botched promo.


For some reason I think, no, I know, TNA would do the same thing.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Thats BS. It was not over the limits. The pixels were 454 x 255 and the size was just under 700000.


It was a Randy Orton sig. Those are illegal.


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

I gtg. Peace out everyone.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

My computer tells me the size of it is 698,464.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> For some reason I think, no, I know, TNA would do the same thing.


The guy that directs TNA's shows is one of their biggest problems. He's horrible.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lXfs6JuVq8


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> My computer tells me the size of it is 698,464.


Link it again.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Phenomenal1 said:


> My computer tells me the size of it is 698,464.


I even got Platt and another member to check your sig before removing it


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> My computer tells me the size of it is 698,464.



Well it's not


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Just bought Final Battle 2006.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Who keeps green repping Hollywood Shelton?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

WCW said:


> Link it again.



Here it is so everyone can check it http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/2949/randyorton8gi1zj.gif


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Is Ozzy's new album released yet?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> The guy that directs TNA's shows is one of their biggest problems. He's horrible.


I'll never forgive him for blowing a spot at BFG. Spike got dropped on his head from the scaffolding and they friggin cut to Jake Roberts doing nothing right before impact :no:

Then at Lockdown they show Team 3-D celebrating for like 5 seconds before going to a promo. So much for all that build and realizing a dream.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Platt said:


> Here it is so everyone can check it http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/2949/randyorton8gi1zj.gif


889,228 bytes


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

Killa CaLi said:


> Who keeps green repping Hollywood Shelton?


Nolo King but he has no power :lmao

J20 has green repped him a few times 


> Why is your rep so low? Most of your posts are quality


Edit: Actually never mind that was last month.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Platt said:


> Here it is so everyone can check it http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/2949/randyorton8gi1zj.gif


I got 889228.



AMP said:


> I'll never forgive him for blowing a spot at BFG. Spike got dropped on his head from the scaffolding and they friggin cut to Jake Roberts doing nothing right before impact
> 
> Then at Lockdown they show Team 3-D celebrating for like 5 seconds before going to a promo. So much for all that build and realizing a dream.


He cut out a huge spot at Lockdown too. I need to consult f4w to refresh my memory.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DavidEFC said:


> Nolo King but he has no power :lmao
> 
> J20 has green repped him a few times
> 
> ...


:no: 


That banner is 889228 bytes


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Platt said:


> Here it is so everyone can check it http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/2949/randyorton8gi1zj.gif


i got 889228


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Platt said:


> Here it is so everyone can check it http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/2949/randyorton8gi1zj.gif


He's right.

8,000 bytes is going over the sig limit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I got 889228.
> 
> 
> 
> He cut out a huge spot at Lockdown too. I need to consult f4w to refresh my memory.


Yeah, I got it being over as well. 

Yeah, I remember reading about it in F4W as well. Plain and simple, he's horrible and should be fired.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

> They finally ended up in the cage. Jackie dropped her on her head with a German suplex, but of course the TNA director, who is like the worst director in the history of television, was busy giving us a long shot of the building. Note to TNA director: That's what rest holds are for. Get a fucking long shot when someone is in a chinlock, not when two girls are doing highspots. Jesus. In fact, shortly after this rant Jackie put on a chin lock, and this was when the director opted for close-ups.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ ;lmao

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/341988-ugh.html

:lmao WTF?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao :lmao


:lmao

What a moron.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seems like TNA fuck up the small things.


Brye said:


> ^ ;lmao
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/341988-ugh.html
> 
> :lmao WTF?


I just read that and I happened to be eating. Now I'm not hungry.:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WWE's director is impeccable


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Seems like TNA fuck up the small things.
> 
> I just read that and I happened to be eating. Now I'm not hungry.:no:


I was about to eat dinner. I think I'll wait an hour now


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Seems like TNA fuck up the small things.
> 
> I just read that and I happened to be eating. Now I'm not hungry.:no:


They do fuck up the small things and that's why they're not taken as serious as they could be taken.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Farooq looked ridiculous when he debuted in WWE


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I got 776,324 on that one. Which is still over the limits I will admit but I swear before I put it in I got the size as 698,464


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Farooq looked ridiculous when he debuted in WWE


When his blue gear and helmet? That attire was awesome.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: I am super pumped for The Jailbait show tomorrow night..........I mean Heroes


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> When his blue gear and helmet? That attire was awesome.













I'm watching him and Sunny cut a promo right now:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

- The tentative order of matches for TNA's Sacrifice PPV:
*Chris Sabin vs. Jay Lethal vs. Sonjay Dutt 
*Rhino vs. Christopher Daniels
*Chris Harris vs. James Storm in a Texas death match
*Tiger Mask vs. Senshi vs. Alex Shelley vs. Jerry Lynn
*VKM vs. The Bashams
*Jeff Jarrett vs. Robert Roode
*AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe
*Team 3-D vs. LAX vs. Steiner & Tomko for the NWA tag titles. 
*Christian Cage vs. Kurt Angle vs. Sting for the NWA title.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Truth - new sig


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> Truth - new sig


I approve


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Truth-With the Smackdown roster weakened by injuries, JBL has expressed an interest in returning to the ring. Vince McMahon nixed the idea. The general feeling is that JBL has made Michael Cole much better in the broadcast booth.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> Truth - new sig


Nice work. :agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

During Lethal's entrance the fans started doing the wave

:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Stomper the TNA mascot is awesome :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> Truth - new sig


Great sig.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Made my first rant ever today.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Made my first rant ever today.


:no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm in search of an avatar that can suit my banner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

THE FIRST MATCH ON THE PPV ENDS IN A ROLL UP!!!!!

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> :no:


?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4115442-post43661.html

:lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> ?


you're rant :no: i was going to make a sandwich after i read it, but now :no:


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> you're rant :no: i was going to make a sandwich after i read it, but now :no:


:lmao


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> you're rant :no: i was going to make a sandwich after i read it, but now :no:


*Your and

:lmao..


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> :lmao


why did you even rant about that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4115442-post43661.html
> 
> :lmao


Now people should know why I had his quotes in my sig.:lmao


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> why did you even rant about that?


because people who do that are sick and I will never be able to get that gross image out of my head.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> because people who do that are sick and I will never be able to get that gross image out of my head.


yes, well you put that image in my head now, and its stuck there.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Kobe Bryant rapes little girls.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yes, well you put that image in my head now, and its stuck there.


I'm sure you have a picture of Sabrina.................


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I'm sure you have a picture of Sabrina.................


:lmao

I still hate you


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm sure you have a picture of Sabrina.................


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> yes, well you put that image in my head now, and its stuck there.


I bet you plan on filling it with more.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/145759-tnawrestlingfan.html

Most original username ever?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Firefox is almost as good as sex.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No response from Jeff? Maybe he don't have any pics. LMAO


AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> I still hate you


I hope the hate stops soon.:$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: My gif's already gone :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> No response from Jeff? Maybe he don't have any pics. LMAO
> 
> I hope the hate stops soon.:$


The hate will continue until the TNA PPV is over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Deal!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - MNMItTeamOnScene has gone from 3 red rep bars, to 1 green bar.

Did I miss something..?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - MNMItTeamOnScene has gone from 3 red rep bars, to 1 green bar.
> 
> Did I miss something..?


That kid's a fuckin tool, we need to put him back in the red.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> That kid's a fuckin tool, we need to put him back in the red.


He green repped me in my Kenny Dykstra thread. Should I turn on him?


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - MNMItTeamOnScene has gone from 3 red rep bars, to 1 green bar.
> 
> Did I miss something..?


 Meh, he's got slightly better, but he still deserves to be in the red.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

676x320 is over the limits isnt it?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> He green repped me in my Kenny Dykstra thread. Should I turn on him?


Go heel Brye, go heel for me.

Someone link me to one of his post and I'll red rep him with the message "Your in the green, I find that unacceptable"


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> No response from Jeff? Maybe he don't have any pics. LMAO


what?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

j20 said:


> Meh, he's got slightly better, but he still deserves to be in the red.


He must've changed a bit quickly, since I swear he had 3 red bars like, yesterday. Or the day before.

And yeah, that's over, P1.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Go heel Brye, go heel for me.


Deal, I'll go red rep him in a sec and hopefully get a PM or even better..a rant


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: TNA Unacceptable would be a good name for one of there PPV's.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye's heel turn will be as successful as Tatanka's.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^LMAO
Rusty's ok. 


Jeffdivalover said:


> what?


Read from two pages ago. Pg 6850.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Are people in this thread friends with Rusty?


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Brye's heel turn will be as successful as Tatanka's.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Brye's heel turn will be as successful as Tatanka's.


 
Your's would be as sucessful as Eugenes


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> Are people in this thread friends with Rusty?


Who?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Truth: TNA Unacceptable would be a good name for one of there PPV's.


:lmao

They used to have Unbreakable but that produced Styles/Daniels/Joe so there isn't much hating on that PPV.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Stone Cold vs. Undertaker from Raw July 29, 1996


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I might have actually green repped him with the intent of a red rep


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^LMAO
> Rusty's ok.
> 
> Read from two pages ago. Pg 6850.


i just did


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

John, you could probably put MNM dude in red, go ahead 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340099-mnm-posts-rep.html#post4064033


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Who?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/133256-rusty.html

He red repped me in my "style" thread for no reason and then later posted in it answering my topic


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

trutH: im going to go take a shower.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

My router fucked up. :cuss:


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

suck it 123 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/133256-rusty.html
> 
> He red repped me in my "style" thread for no reason and then later posted in it answering my question


Probaly red repped you for your rant.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Watching Everybody Hates Chris. I want to watch a wrestling DVD but Rumble 07 is in and I seen it twice in the past 2 days and dont feel like getting up.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> John, you could probably put MNM dude in red, go ahead
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/340099-mnm-posts-rep.html#post4064033


I don't feel like turnin' heel. :$


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Is that Rusty guy one of the people who never post outside of the BTB section? :sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I don't feel like turnin' heel. :$


It's the right thing to do 

Plus he can red rep me back unless he's in red :$


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I don't feel like turnin' heel. :$


I do. Done.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Probaly red repped you for your rant.


nah, he did it before I made the rant.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I don't feel like turnin' heel. :$


 Does it count as a heel turn if your turning on a heel? :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> My router fucked up. :cuss:


That sucks, Mr. Asshole


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I posted in the wrestling section for like 2 hours the other night, i got red repped 4 times, what i really laughed at tho was the 2 grey reps.

There's a few tools in there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I do. Done.


Your a good man 


John, I'm dissapoined in you


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

John, Joe Elliot from Def Leppard says "Woooahhh, go red rep MNMItTeamOnTheScene Right Now!, Wooooahh"

Truth: Listening to Def Leppard :side:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> That sucks, Mr. Asshole


Yeah, it's gonna cost me like 70 bucks to replace it tomorrow, Belkin need humbling.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> I posted in the wrestling section for like 2 hours the other night, i got red repped 4 times, what i really laughed at tho was the 2 grey reps.
> 
> There's a few tools in there.


A few? You'll see more.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

suck it 123 said:


> nah, he did it before I made the rant.


Oh.

Then i'm not sure. If I were you I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Went ahead and red repped MNM dude as well for the hell of it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Some dude in the rants section is trying to be like Chris Heel.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I almost never get red repped in the WWE section unless I red rep somebody first


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Oh.
> 
> Then i'm not sure. If I were you I wouldn't worry about it too much.


I don't care, It just makes me curious :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Some dude in the rants section is trying to be like Chris Heel.


Yeah, I didn't even look at the thread because of it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> i just did


Why your mad? I guess you dont have pic(s). That sucks for you. Gonna have to picture those horses now.


j20 said:


> Is that Rusty guy one of the people who never post outside of the BTB section? :sad:


Nah he post everywhere except the wrestling section(s). Mainly help & women section.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Some dude in the rants section is trying to be like Chris Heel.


No ratings.

Cali and You, MSN plz


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: im back


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

190x143 + 400x200=590x343
546529 + 13900=560429

Thats within limits is it not?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just got home.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Ok, seriously, can someone tell One Night Stand to stop logging off.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im back


5 minute shower I see.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The height/weight part isn't within the limit. I think its 500x400.


Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: im back


Reply to my post in the last page plz. Or be red repped and scolded.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> 5 minute shower I see.


well the Gs game was starting, i had to make it quick.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Ok, seriously, can someone tell One Night Stand to stop logging off.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Why your mad? I guess you dont have pic(s). That sucks for you. Gonna have to picture those horses now.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Who won the Bulls/Pistons game earlier? I fell asleep during the second.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sacrifice has been very good


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Who won the Bulls/Pistons game earlier? I fell asleep during the second.


Bulls.

 at headliner


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

If by good you mean bad then you are right.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Unfourtunatly the Bulls won.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> Sacrifice has been very good


Did you ever order those DVD's Brye?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> If by good you mean bad then you are right.


If your not enjoying this match right now, your insane


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> Bulls.
> 
> at headliner


What ya mad at?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Getting shot > watching TNA


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Did you ever order those DVD's Brye?


Not yet, My Dads working till 2:00 AM


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What ya mad at?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


>


?

You can PM me if you don't want to save whatever embarrassment there is.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

You two should settle this in a game of pool.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Whenever I see JDL's sig I think I highlighted it with my mouse by mistake.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

This is awesome! This is awesome!



WCW said:


> Whenever I see JDL's sig I think I highlighted it with my mouse by mistake.


I literally just thought that then read your comment. Shocking.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ?
> 
> You can PM me if you don't want to save whatever embarrassment there is.


there is no embarrassment, if you don't belive me, ask sabrina. 

shut up suck it 1,2,3, you're rant made me lose my dinner.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: The Beastiality rant should be closed before people share too many disgusting stories.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> there is no embarrassment, if you don't belive me, ask sabrina.
> 
> shut up suck it 1,2,3, you're rant made me lose my dinner.


What are you talking about?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm confused


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm lost about what going on right now, otherwise i'd be cracking jokes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fuck em up Jeff, fuck em up


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What are you talking about?


what you said. im not embarrassest. but if you're talking about suck 1,2,3, he made a rant, and it made me sick.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Anybody here have a tag match with Kidman and Rey teaming up?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> what you said. im not embarrassest. but if you're talking about suck 1,2,3, he made a rant, and it made me sick.


Ya, I was talking about you saying "there is no embarrassment, if you dont believe me, ask Sabrina"?

Suck it 123 is in the doghouse for ruining my dinner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm on your side Jeff, Headliner is a prick until 11.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm on your side Jeff, Headliner is a prick until 11.


:lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

> I'm lost about what going on right now, otherwise i'd be cracking jokes


Well, I believe K is making fun of Jeff about his obsession with Sab, while cracking a joke or two about his possible partiality to a bit of beastiality.

Meanwhile, Jeff is getting a little angry but is keeping it in.

Jeff is also annoyed because he requires sustinance, but suck it123's fondness of horse penis, and his expression of said fondness has prevented Jeff from eating. Jeff is now more angry, because he wishes to eat but cant get the image of a horse schlong out of his head, and his sausages don't look as appealing because of it.

Meanwhile, Cali is expressing his hatrid of TNA, while WCW is making random but very truthful comments about nothing in particular.

And AMP is provoking.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

two questions

1. Why is Headliner a prick until 11?

2. What embarassment happened for JDL?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ya, I was talking about you saying "there is no embarrassment, if you dont believe me, ask Sabrina"?
> 
> Suck it 123 is in the doghouse for ruining my dinner.


oh that. im just saying im not embarrassed, and if you don't take my word for it, ask sabrina. headliner you make my head hurt. 

:agree: suck it 123 is in the dog house


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

One rant and horse porn is in the doghouse? Bullshit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Well, I believe K is making fun of Jeff about his obsession with Sab, while cracking a joke or two about his possible partiality to a bit of beastiality.
> 
> Meanwhile, Jeff is getting a little angry but is keeping it in.
> 
> ...


What am I doing? :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Well, I believe K is making fun of Jeff about his obsession with Sab, while cracking a joke or two about his possible partiality to a bit of beastiality.
> 
> Meanwhile, Jeff is getting a little angry but is keeping it in.
> 
> ...


Thanks DrMonty, but where do I fit in 

The fact he calls himself "suck It" and is on the topic of Horsecock is a bad thing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> two questions
> 
> 1. Why is Headliner a prick until 11?
> 
> 2. What embarassment happened for JDL?


Cause he pissed me off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good clear up Monty.

I would rather not say why I'm a prick until 11pm:$ Maybe AMP will say why.


Jeffdivalover said:


> oh that. im just saying im not embarrassed, and if you don't take my word for it, ask sabrina. headliner you make my head hurt.
> 
> :agree: suck it 123 is in the dog house


:$

Embarrassed for what? What embarrassment?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Got back from VA Tech a few hours ago. Shit was pretty boring besides the fact I smoked up and got a headpiece from some naked whore this morning who got tag teamed while I was sleeping I guess.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Well, I believe K is making fun of Jeff about his obsession with Sab, while cracking a joke or two about his possible partiality to a bit of beastiality.
> 
> Meanwhile, Jeff is getting a little angry but is keeping it in.
> 
> ...


Where am I at in there?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Mcqueen look at your sig


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* Got back from VA Tech a few hours ago. Shit was pretty boring besides the fact I smoked up and got a headpiece from some naked whore this morning who got tag teamed while I was sleeping I guess.


I was gonna ask what's the atmosphere like overthere but sounds like Business as usual. Funny stuff though aboutthat chick :lmao


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Good clear up Monty.
> 
> I would rather not say why I'm a prick until 11pm:$ Maybe AMP will say why.
> 
> ...


there is no embarrassment. thats what im saying.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> What am I doing? :side:


Brye is mentally jacking off to the TNA Pay Per View televised wrestling product he wasted his money on. Chances are it's shit, but Brye doesn't like to think he wasted his money, and is an optimist, so he is remaining steadfast in his defence...despite the fact that the horse porn was all a big Russo Swerve.

McQueen is desperately trying to grasp a hold of the situation that is going on because he really feels that if he knew the full story, he could break out some awesome one liners.

i$e, it appears, loves the horse cock.

Good for him.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Well, I believe K is making fun of Jeff about his obsession with Sab, while cracking a joke or two about his possible partiality to a bit of beastiality.
> 
> Meanwhile, Jeff is getting a little angry but is keeping it in.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Brye is mentally jacking off to the TNA Pay Per View televised wrestling product he wasted his money on. Chances are it's shit, but Brye doesn't like to think he wasted his money, and is an optimist, so he is remaining steadfast in his defence...despite the fact that the horse porn was all a big Russo Swerve.
> 
> McQueen is desperately trying to grasp a hold of the situation that is going on because he really feels that if he knew the full story, he could break out some awesome one liners.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> there is no embarrassment. thats what im saying.


ok:sad:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ok:sad:


you make my head hurt.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I was gonna ask what's the atmosphere like overthere but sounds like Business as usual. Funny stuff though aboutthat chick :lmao


Honestly, if there wasn't memorials up and many speeches you'd have never known that there was a shooting there a month ago.

Oddly enough, inside the memorial tent on the campus they had a table dedicated to that Cho kid (the shooter), with notes people wrote saying like 'I forgive you'.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Good clear up Monty.
> 
> I would rather not say why I'm a prick until 11pm:$ Maybe AMP will say why.


I refuse to talk about it. You know you did wrong, now you're a prick.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner's a prick?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Im left out again.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* This Zao CD is so crunchy it's unreal. Thankfully X/L/AJ uploaded it for me because I could never find the damn thing.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Honestly, if there wasn't memorials up and many speeches you'd have never known that there was a shooting there a month ago.
> 
> Oddly enough, inside the memorial tent on the campus they had a table dedicated to that Cho kid (the shooter), with notes people wrote saying like 'I forgive you'.


Damn. Who's idea was that? 

Fair enough if it works...but I'd imagine that would attract quite a bit of negative attention.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> you make my head hurt.


What would you be embarrassed for anyway if you were? No pic? Obsession? 


AMPLine4Life said:


> I refuse to talk about it. You know you did wrong, now you're a prick.


ok.:$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> Headliner's a prick?


Yes, I hate him.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yes, I hate him.



ok do your thing


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't like horse cock at all. 

This isn't start a rumour about a poster, Monty.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Just got back and noticed I'm in the doghouse :$


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Damn. Who's idea was that?
> 
> Fair enough if it works...but I'd imagine that would attract quite a bit of negative attention.


It really didn't have much on him other than some news articles and a couple of hand written notes. There was also a box of incense on his table for some reason I'm not quite sure of. There was probably about 50 boards which were about 4'x6' from other colleges and schools with stuff written on it from students and seperate tables for each victim. 

*Truth:* During the graduation ceremony this one kid tripped down the stairs and landed on his face, it was pretty funny.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: GS and Jazz game is pretty good.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Pope John Paul once went to jail and forgave the guy that shot him and tried to kill him. I guess people are thinking along the same lines with Cho.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: My fuckin computer crashed and now I'm on this one


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Guess your head hurts too much. PM abuse time


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* When I buy a new car at the end of this summer I think I'm going to get a customized plate either with

OMGWTF or WTFBBQ

One of those is probably available.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Guess your head hurts too much. PM abuse time


?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I wonder if Kennedy will keep doing steroids when he comes back.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> Pope John Paul once went to jail and forgave the guy that shot him and tried to kill him. I guess people are thinking along the same lines with Cho.


Saw a really interesting documentry on that.

I'd bet a good 5 quid he wanted to deck him.

Only 5.



> This isn't start a rumour about a poster, Monty.


I calls it like I sees it 



> It really didn't have much on him other than some news articles and a couple of hand written notes. There was also a box of incense on his table for some reason I'm not quite sure of. There was probably about 50 boards which were about 4'x6' from other colleges and schools with stuff written on it from students and seperate tables for each victim.
> 
> Truth: During the graduation ceremony this one kid tripped down the stairs and landed on his face, it was pretty funny.


Hopefully it's recorded to break out when the relatives come over.



> Just got back and noticed I'm in the doghouse


Your thread makes my eyes sad


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

New Sopranos.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

suck it 123 said:


> ?


I'm referring to Jeff.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> ?


i think headliner is talking about me.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Team 3D is gsetting a mixed reaction while LAX are being treated like faces.

:lmao Bubba must be pissed.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I sent Headliner the greatest Pm ever


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Fagboy is a dickhead.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Capone's Cross Fire

:lmao 

That's so cheesy that it's actually kind of awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol that rant is directed toward Sabrina.


MoveMent™ said:


> I sent Headliner the greatest Pm ever


..............


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Fagboy is a dickhead.



no he's a fagboy


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

i$e said:


> New Sopranos.


WHAT???


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> lol that rant is directed toward Sabrina.
> 
> ..............



you know you liked it


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Im currently watching 7th Heaven. Last weeks episode again. Then I shall watch the series finale.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Cowie said:


> WHAT???


Are you fuckin' kidding me?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Fagboy is a dickhead.


I'm on it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Hey all.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *lol that rant is directed toward Sabrina.*
> ..............



i red reped the guy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spoiler



THE STEINERS JUST REUNITED~!~~!~!!~!~~!


TNA spoiler


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

i$e said:


> Are you fuckin' kidding me?


No:sad: I still haven't seen the last series that aired here due to the stupid network fucking around with it. I've been to the video shop three times to get it out.

Is there a new season starting in the US? I can't look it up cos I don't want friggen spoilers.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Cowie said:


> No:sad: I still haven't seen the last series that aired here due to the stupid network fucking around with it. I've been to the video shop three times to get it out.


Oh right. New episode is on tonight in America, so I'll have it in the morning. Things are heating up.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Is the tag match for the TNA ppv over and if it is did 3D win?


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WCW said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I might not go to work tommorrow and go fishing since I'm going to have to work everyday the rest of the month. At least I have a solid lie if I say I wound up coming home tommorrow night


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> you know you liked it


N.........................................ope!


jeffdivalover said:


> i red reped the guy


Of course


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Is the tag match for the TNA ppv over and if it is did 3D win?





Spoiler



Yes and Yes


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> N.........................................ope!
> 
> Of course


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

MrMonty said:


> I'm on it.


I typed a few things and then hit back, forward typed a few things and then hit back. In the end I just thought ugh and gave up.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* IWC Super Indy looked kind of weak, but at least Sweeney won the tourny.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> N.........................................ope!
> 
> Of course



:sad:


Brye said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and Yes





Spoiler



YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

i$e said:


> Oh right. New episode is on tonight in America, so I'll have it in the morning. Things are heating up.


First of a new season?

I love torrents at times like this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm bored:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Why are you using spoiler tags? They aren't spoilers


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* IWC Super Indy looked kind of weak, but at least Sweeney won the tourny.


My exact thoughts.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Cowie said:


> First of a new season?
> 
> I love torrents at times like this.


Nah, it's the 5th episode of the second part of Series 6. 

Sounds complicated, but they showed 12 episodes, had 6 months off , now they're showing the final 9 episodes of the last ever series of Sopranos. Will be sad when it's all finished.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Headliner said:


> I'm bored:sad:


Your av is even uglier in daylight. Who is it?

Oh I didn't realise they'd split the season in half. KKK that explains it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I'm bored:sad:


Shut up


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

On May 25th I get to see Midnight Express, Jerry Lawler,Road Warrior Animal and Daffney. May get to meet them as well.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Why are you using spoiler tags? They aren't spoilers


some people don't want to hear about the ppv until they see it for themselves I guess, that's why I used it


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Fuck, I wish I would have been able to go to Super Indy because apparently Brother Runt was trashed enough (drunk I assume) for the promoter to issue an apology on the message board.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

A sign is shown in the crowd that reads "Cena Fears Joe"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Your av is even uglier in daylight. Who is it?
> 
> Oh I didn't realise they'd split the season in half. KKK that explains it.


Alicia Keys:$


AMPLine4Life said:


> Shut up


No


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

*Wishes I could get on WWF*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Alicia Keys:$
> 
> No



that doesn't look like her?




Ballers doesn't come on tonight


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

> Just a superb night. The tournament(sans Runt) was awesome, as were all the other matches.





> The whole tournament was great except for Brother Runt. Please dont bring him back!





> Outside of Brother Runt, the entire show was very good to fantastic.





> Brother Runt = piece of garbage...go back to being a "TNA Superstar" (*cough cough* riding the coattails of Bubba & Devon...again); we don't need you in IWC or The Burgh PERIOD. I was sad that Hentai didn't shoot on that a**h*le for being a drunk, unprofessional waste of space. He sucked in ECW and still sucks now...plus I think Stevie Wonder cut his hair.





> HENTAI, even though very active after/during the match with Runt, really showed some restraint and didn't let the emotions get the best of him in the ring. I, too, agree that if that was the REAL RUNT that IWC should not bring him back....ever....or until he straightens up. The only thing that brought it down from best...to better...was Brother Runt's drunkeness





> I wish Hentai would have kicked the crap out of Brother Runt. I have never been a big fan of Spike but he is a person little kids would like to see and meet. What an ass to let kids down like that and show up the way he did. Then the idiot had the gall to sit in plain view on the second level holding his head and ready to puke. Please dont bring him back ever.





> I also apologize about Brother Runt. It was a sad and very frustrating situation.
> 
> Norm


Damn...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Damn...


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Watching Bryan Danielson v Samoa Joe


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Damn...


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> Damn...


Basically he pulled a Jake the Snake?


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWXrexiKiUo

Great Song :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWXrexiKiUo
> 
> Great Song :$



why be embarrassed that song is great


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Kronik ruled.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/5159/exc211im.jpg

I like her.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> *why be embarrassed* that song is great


yeah...:hb


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> Basically he pulled a Jake the Snake?


Hopefully they don't edit his drunkness off the DVD, because I'm probably going to pick it up.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3VHw660Bnb8 - about 27 seconds in it gets funny

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9clRpVbYZw8 - Greatest interview ever


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Kronik still rules.:side:


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

fs, is wfgf going to stick around?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

She's ugly.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

suck it 123 said:


> fs, is wfgf going to stick around?


As far as i know theres gonna be a show at the end of the month.

Best ask SMA.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/5159/exc211im.jpg
> 
> I like her.


13 years old?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Pop-up VHS packaging = Ratings


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/5159/exc211im.jpg
> 
> I like her.


Too hot for Phenners :$


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

17 actually.

http://images.eonline.com/eol_images/Profiles/20060929/244.stults.geoff.092706.jpg


Stacy Kiebler's fiance and soon to be husband.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> As far as i know theres gonna be a show at the end of the month.


Will members have a chance to get in though? If you don't know I'll just pm sma.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

And you are 13?

You don't like her, you think she's hot. There is a difference.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Shut it


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Evolution said:


> And you are 13?
> 
> You don't like her, you think she's hot. There is a difference.



I didn't notice you with your knew look :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Too bad I am right though.

You won't have a chance with her at all because of the age gap. Well... That and you are ugly as sin.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That girl ain't 17:lmao


Looks 12


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> I didn't notice you with your knew look :$


I actually had the poster for Dirty Harry in my sig, but I couldn't be bothered re-sizing it so I could have the other stuff in it as well.

:$


----------



## Tronz! (Dec 24, 2006)

truth - Ric Flair Owns:agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

She is 17. Would you like the link for proof?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Hey, you know what you can do? You can GTFO. Thats what you can do.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

suck it 123 said:


> Will members have a chance to get in though? If you don't know I'll just pm sma.


ask him mate


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I actually had the poster for Dirty Harry in my sig, but I couldn't be bothered re-sizing it so I could have the other stuff in it as well.
> 
> :$


O


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Tronz! said:


> truth - Ric Flair Owns:agree:


JKA?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh Internet love.

Isn't it sweet.

Wouldn't it suit him more for her to be younger, so he would actually have a chance fap over someone around his own age.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Tronz! said:


> truth - Ric Flair Owns:agree:


How you doin'


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Tronz! said:


> truth - Ric Flair Owns:agree:


Post tits or GTFO.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> JKA?



you seriously think JKA could have an account from December to May?


























...............


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: If your a teenager and you like someone with a 3 year age difference (especially older), you have no chance.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

You all know I am 18. But hey little do you know that she is an actress.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

The TNA PPV was really good tonight, and Harris/Storm was a definite MOTYC, and maybe even my current MOTY upon another viewing. ****1/2 range for sure.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

My girlfriend is a year younger than me. But that's not that bad. Biggest age difference I have been with is 2 years and I felt like a bit of a pedo.

But she is like 6 foot tall and sweedish, and blonde. And no that's not a lie I will show you a picture. I'll get it off my phone now.










^That's my girlfriend.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tronz! said:


> truth - Ric Flair Owns:agree:


Send picz plz.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

wtf


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I just bought someone a gift


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mackenzie_Rosman


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Cali said:


> Austin 25:17


Isn't that where he goes "and I will strike down with thunderous something a rather like from Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

TNA can die. Make clean finishes plz.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Love you Headliner (no ****)


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Chris Harris vs. James Storm- ****1/4-****3/4
Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles- ***1/2 or ***3/4
4 Way X-Division Frenzy- ***1/4 or ***1/2
X-Division Championship Triple Threat Threemendousness- ***1/4 or ***1/2
Tag Team Title Turmoil Turbulance Tyrannical Triple Threat- ***
Robert Roode vs. Jeff Jarrett- ***
Ran Out Of Words Three Way Main Event- **1/2
Daniels vs. Rhino- **1/2
Handicap match- We don't talk about this...

Pretty damn good PPV.



> *TNA can die*. Make clean finishes plz.


Well, TNA just put on a MOTYC, so no thanks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Isn't that where he goes "and I will strike down with thunderous something a rather like from Pulp Fiction?


The quote is in the my sig. he said it on Raw in '96


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thats right Headliner is no longer a prick. Its past 11.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mackenzie_Rosman


That show sucks


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Chris Harris vs. James Storm- ****1/4-****3/4
> Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles- ***1/2 or ***3/4
> 4 Way X-Division Frenzy- ***1/4 or ***1/2
> X-Division Championship Triple Threat Threemendousness- ***1/4 or ***1/2
> ...


:agree: I enjoyed the PPV alot


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Chris Harris vs. James Storm- ****1/4-****3/4
> Samoa Joe vs. AJ Styles- ***1/2 or ***3/4
> 4 Way X-Division Frenzy- ***1/4 or ***1/2
> X-Division Championship Triple Threat Threemendousness- ***1/4 or ***1/2
> ...


If it's possible for a finish to ruin a PPV, then it happened tonight.

BTW those are WM 17 level ratings, I doubt the PPV was anywhere near that good.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Naturally Storm/Harris is getting called match of the night, the one match that I missed.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> :agree: I enjoyed the PPV alot


wait you made a logical decison?



<3 no ****


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Sup ppl?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> If it's possible for a finish to ruin a PPV, then it happened tonight.
> 
> BTW those are WM 17 level ratings, I doubt the PPV was anywhere near that good.


Yes, the finish was absolutely God-awful to the PPV, but the PPV had a lot of great matches, so fuck it.

How are those WM17 ratings? 2 matches you should go out of your way to see, and two that are worth watching if you get the chance. WM17 has must-see all around. Anyway, you can watch the matches tomorrow and see for yourself, especially Harris/Storm, absolutely incredible.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WM 17 has 4 **** + matches and a ***1/2.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WM 19 > 17


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> WM 19 > 17


:agree:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I just bought someone a gift





AMPLine4Life said:


> Love you Headliner (no ****)


Love you too (no ****)


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Looking forward to downloading Sacrifice now and thanks to everyone for not spoiling it.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Truth: If your a teenager and you like someone with a 3 year age difference (especially older), you have no chance.


<<Thinks about when he was 18...

I beg to differ


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

probably should look there next time.

:$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Looking forward to downloading Sacrifice now and thanks to everyone for not spoiling it.


Christian Cage wins after Ozzy Osbourne bites off Kurt Angle's head and Abyss attacks Sting by shooting him in the back of the head with a sniper rifle.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I hate AMP (****)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey, just got back from a BBQ. I saw the results for Sacrifice, show actually looked to be pretty good, but the finish seemed a bit confusing.

I saw Spider-man 3, and I actually thought that it was pretty good.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hate AMP (****)


:lmao



Derek said:


> Hey, just got back from a BBQ. I saw the results for Sacrifice, show actually looked to be pretty good, but the finish seemed a bit confusing.
> 
> I saw Spider-man 3, and I actually thought that it was pretty good.


it was I don't know why it gets so much hate


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Best ending ever


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Yes, the finish was absolutely God-awful to the PPV, but the PPV had a lot of great matches, so fuck it.
> 
> How are those WM17 ratings? 2 matches you should go out of your way to see, and two that are worth watching if you get the chance. WM17 has must-see all around. Anyway, you can watch the matches tomorrow and see for yourself, especially Harris/Storm, absolutely incredible.


They just seem high, but yes I will download them tomorrow or tonight and see for myself

Truth- Watching Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk in an I Quit match.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just came back from going out and eating dinner with the fam.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

My rant got closed. ?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

What's the best Flair match ever?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just came back from going out and eating dinner with the fam.


Hey Diesel


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

suck it 123 said:


> My rant got closed. ?


It's most likely because we don't want to hear about your escapades encountering horse penis.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> What's the best Flair match ever?


Wrestlewar '89 vs Steamboat perhaps....he has so many ***** that are all awesome and eqaul though IMO.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd say Flair's best match ever was Wrestlewar '89 against Ricky Steamboat.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I hate AMP (****)


Hating me is like hating Ric Flair. You don't want to do that now do you?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hating me is like hating Ric Flair. You don't want to do that now do you?


Did you just compare yourself to the Naitch?

Blashphemy.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Kdrag said:


> It's most likely because we don't want to hear about your escapades encountering horse penis.


o rly?

I should make a rant about my rant getting closed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Did you just compare yourself to the Naitch?
> 
> Blashphemy.


I can't help that I'm custom made.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow, Meltzer gave Edge/Orton from Raw ****1/4 and the Backlash 4-way ****1/2 (which I'd say is actually pretty accurate, minus the finish)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> Truth- Watching Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk in an I Quit match.


Nice move.



> What's the best Flair match ever?


Every match with Steamboat. I Quit with Terry Funk, Cage match with Harley Race, Sting at COTC I, Royal Rumble '92 match, etc


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ric Flair had thousands of incredible matches that weren't even filmed.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I loved his Mania 8 match with Savage too even though it isn't as good as some of the stuff Cali mentioned.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Truth: I didn't get into the Starcade 83 cage match, I'm not a big fan of Race but i'll give the guy his props.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Christian Cage wins after Ozzy Osbourne bites off Kurt Angle's head and Abyss attacks Sting by shooting him in the back of the head with a sniper rifle.


You are way off base.

If anyone is doing the head biting, it's Kurt Angle.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Wow, Meltzer gave Edge/Orton from Raw ****1/4 and the Backlash 4-way ****1/2 (which I'd say is actually pretty accurate, minus the finish)


I actually liked the fatal 4 way finish.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Superjail on AS is pretty fucked up,


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> I loved his Mania 8 match with Savage too even though it isn't as good as some of the stuff Cali mentioned.


That match was awesome because:

A. The Nature Boy Ric Flair was in it

B. He bladed for no reason

C. It was wrestlemania

What more do you need in life?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> I actually liked the fatal 4 way finish.


The 4 way finish gave me a second false sense of hope that HBK was going to win


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Fallin, what did Meltzer give Cena/HBK II?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That match was awesome because:
> 
> A. The Nature Boy Ric Flair was in it
> 
> ...


Chops


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> I actually liked the fatal 4 way finish.


The only reason why I didn't like the finish was because it was such a war and I kind of wanted to see somebody win the war as opposed to slipping away with a sort of cheap win....

And Meltzer gave Michaels/Cena II ****1/4


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Chops


It had those. And Whooos. And Bobby The Brain Heenan.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> The 4 way finish gave me a second false sense of hope that HBK was going to win


I liked it because for once Cena didn't look dominant.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> It had those. And Whooos. And Bobby The Brain Heenan.


And Gorilla Monsoon

Yeah that blade job was awesome too - that Mania goes overlooked sometimes because of the crap main event but Piper/Bret was such a classic too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> It had those. And Whooos. And Bobby The Brain Heenan.


Now that's all I need in life.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

THE NATURE BOY RIC FLAIR HAS TERRY FUNK IN THE FIGURE FOUR!!!!!1


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Fallin said:


> The only reason why I didn't like the finish was because it was such a war and I kind of wanted to see somebody win the war as opposed to slipping away with a sort of cheap win....


Well we all knew Cena was gonna come out on top somehow so I was glad he won without making anyone look weak. Tapping to the STFU doesn't really make you look weak but I still hate to see it.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Chops


Ya gotta love chops.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> THE NATURE BOY RIC FLAIR HAS TERRY FUNK IN THE FIGURE FOUR!!!!!1


Look at my sig son


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Look at my sig son


You need a spoiler warning in there.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fake Razor and Diesel are gonna be introduced on the RAW I'm about to watch:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I want a Ricky Steamboat banner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Fake Razor and Diesel are gonna be introduced on the RAW I'm about to watch:lmao


Ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> You need a spoiler warning in there.


y

Funk isn't quitting in the frames that were used


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I want a Ricky Steamboat banner.


I don't know if I could handle looking at the lack of charisma


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> I want a Ricky Steamboat banner.


PM MIZ. He'll do it in a few weeks.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> y
> 
> Funk isn't quitting in the frames that were used


He's about to though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> PM MIZ. He'll do it in a few weeks.


Yeah, I think I requested my banner around the same time I ordered my Eddie Kingston comp. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, I think I requested my banner around the same time I ordered my Eddie Kingston comp. :side:


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Seeing Austin beat the hell out of Sid =


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Jag makes me a new banner at the snap of my fingers.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, I think I requested my banner around the same time I ordered my Eddie Kingston comp. :side:


And I ordered my Raw set.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Bored


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> And I ordered my Raw set.


idk about that


I ordered my Kingston set over 3 months ago


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin and Goldust teaming up to beat the hell out of Ahmed Johnson =


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Just finished watching Samoa Joe v Bryan Danielson. Great match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nickster said:


> Truth - Just finished watching Samoa Joe v Bryan Danielson. Great match.


Which event?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4116647-post4.html


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Want to download Sacrifice but no links are up anywhere yet.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The build up to the Taker/Mankind Boiler Room Brawl was great


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUC2PFzsJuk


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Derek said:


> Which event?


The Midnight Express Reunion 2004


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

IVP put some episodes of WWF Mania on a couple of the discs by accident.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUC2PFzsJuk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBixNmoIaz8&mode=related&search=

:lmao I watched the whole thing last week.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I am in the process of downloading Photoshop on dial-up. And if my calculations are correct, it will be done in 1530 hours.

:$:$:$:$:$


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nickster said:


> The Midnight Express Reunion 2004


Best match they had together. :agree:


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Nothing to dooooooo


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I am in the process of downloading Photoshop on dial-up. And if my calculations are correct, it will be done in 1530 hours.
> 
> :$:$:$:$:$


Nice life


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nickster said:


> The Midnight Express Reunion 2004


That's a good one. The one they had at Chicago Spectacular Night 1 was the only one they've had (that I know of) that was not up to expectations.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUC2PFzsJuk


Yeah those are always good for a laugh.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Nothing to dooooooo


www.letspretendyouaccidentalystumbleduponthiscollectionofhorseporn.com


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Derek said:


> That's a good one. The one they had at Chicago Spectacular Night 1 was the only one they've had (that I know of) that was not up to expectations.



First ROH match I've ever watched 

I'm downloading CM Punk v Joe from All Star Extravaganza now. Any good?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nickster said:


> First ROH match I've ever watched
> 
> I'm downloading CM Punk v Joe from All Star Extravaganza now. Any good?


It's a 60 minute match, but yeah it's good. 

If you want to see the best Joe/Punk match, watch Joe/Punk II (which is also 60 minutes).


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> www.letspretendyouaccidentalystumbleduponthiscollectionofhorseporn.com


Link didn't work 

My rant got closed


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> WWF Monday Night Raw: August 12, 1996
> Faarooq vs. Skip
> Gorilla Monsoon joins for commentary
> Crush vs. Savio Vega
> ...


Ratings


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Chaos said:


> I am in the process of downloading Photoshop on dial-up. And if my calculations are correct, it will be done in 1530 hours.
> 
> :$:$:$:$:$


That will cost you more to download than it will to buy.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Derek said:


> It's a 60 minute match, but yeah it's good.
> 
> If you want to see the best Joe/Punk match, watch Joe/Punk II (which is also 60 minutes).


I'll give it a look. Thanks.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nickster said:


> I'll give it a look. Thanks.


No Problem


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/342014-potential-title-runs-due-undertakers-absence.html


Owned


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Ratings


Was Crush/Savio Vega *****?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/342014-potential-title-runs-due-undertakers-absence.html
> 
> 
> Owned


:lmao :lmao

Where has he been for the past week?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Was Crush/Savio Vega *****?


idk, I just finished the Farooq match. I expect HBK/Owen to be good though.



> Where has he been for the past week?


Getting OWN3D~!!!! in the WWE section


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Now downloading Sacrifice


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Getting OWN3D~!!!! in the WWE section


I know that. I think he called me a bully, even though all I said to him was that I thought a couple of his ratings were a little low.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I canceled the download. That shit is outrageous.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

He has Edge with the WHC in his Sig for crying out loud!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I canceled the download. That shit is outrageous.


I could probably download it in less than an hour


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nickster said:


> First ROH match I've ever watched
> 
> I'm downloading CM Punk v Joe from All Star Extravaganza now. Any good?


Thats the no time limit's match and actually it's only about 30 minutes long as a teaser since the other 2 went to 60 minutes.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That is what happens when you are an Orton mark.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

What can I do that will get everyone to like me?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Chaos said:


> What can I do that will get everyone to like me?



Fight Phenners.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Thats the no time limit's match and actually it's only about 30 minutes long as a teaser since the other 2 went to 60 minutes.


That's right. I was thinking of the match from 'World Title Classic'. I think.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> That's right. I was thinking of the match from 'World Title Classic'. I think.


Correctamundo.

Truth: I'm appearantly taking part in Hailsabin's WCW/NWO Revenge sim league.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I only have like 20 minutes to go on Photoshop CS3, I started it about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Giving me alot of points wouldn't hurt  (even though I don't have a problem with you)


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I only have like 20 minutes to go on Photoshop CS3, I started it about 30 minutes ago.


gtfo


I only have like 20 minutes to go on Photoshop CS3, I started it about 30 minutes ago.

Marcus's comment about the kkk made me lol.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That banner is so awesome 




> What can I do that will get everyone to like me?


Kill yourself






Or get DSL. Nobody likes people with dial-up


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - I just made a post about Edge and Kennedy, quoting Pyro.

Ratings.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I now have a newfound respect for carnies after reading that rant...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Joined Hailsabin's sim league for amusment and took Luger and Savage.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I watched Hardy/Edge from Summerslam 2005 today. Both of then were stiff as hell in that match. It was great. I loved that feud. That was when I first started watching wrestling.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Joined Hailsabin's sim league for amusment and took Luger and Savage.


Same here but I got Yuji Nagata and Ultimo Dragon (who seriously was like legit best in that game).


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> That banner is so awesome


Who made that? :shocked:


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

BIE


God dammit. I try and talk wrestling, and everyone shuts up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chaos said:


> BIE
> 
> 
> God dammit. I try and talk wrestling, and everyone shuts up.


You should watch some Misawa vs Kawada matches, the hate they have is extreme. Kawada once broke Misawa's face in a match with a kick 30 seconds in.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chaos said:


> BIE
> 
> 
> God dammit. I try and talk wrestling, and everyone shuts up.


Were you talking Ric Flair?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Texas Deathmatch was apparently good from TNA, tonight.

Maybe I'll download it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> You should watch some Misawa vs Kawada matches, the hate they have is extreme. Kawada once broke Misawa's face in a match with a kick 30 seconds in.


Last time I checked my medical records, the face wasn't a bone and therefore could not be broken.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I will break your face.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I wish this wan't a rar file because I could watch part one while wating for the other three to finish.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> You should watch some Misawa vs Kawada matches, the hate they have is extreme. Kawada once broke Misawa's face in a match with a kick 30 seconds in.


I know they hate each other (or at least did hate each other), but can you tell me why they hate each other? I've never heard any reason why (at least not in english).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> Last time I checked my medical records, the face wasn't a bone and therefore could not be broken.


It was his Orbital Bone if you want to be technical. :no:

From what I understand Misawa and Kawada went to school together, trained together and were obviously a team early on, and the story is Kawada always being in the shadow of Misawa began to take it personally and the competitive rivalry eventually became animosity.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> BIE
> 
> 
> God dammit. I try and talk wrestling, and everyone shuts up.


Watch some wrestling that's not terrible and we'll talk.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> It was his Orbital Bone if you want to be technical. :no:


That was nothing but Kayfabe.

Source: Dave Meltzer and the Wrestling Observer.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4116770-post37.html


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - The file I just downloaded is only one half of the match


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WWF was so awkward in '96


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> From what I understand Misawa and Kawada went to school together, trained together and were obviously a team early on, and the story is Kawada always being in the shadow of Misawa because of it he began to take it personally and the competitive rivalry eventually became animosity.


That's what I was guessing it was.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I think that translates to he likes to dress himself in the streets and in the streets..?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Downloading Taker/HBK HIAC

:hb


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao

LATINO PRIDE!!!!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Downloading Taker/HBK HIAC
> 
> :hb


Terrible match.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Downloading Taker/HBK HIAC
> 
> :hb


*****.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

A little late there.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4116770-post37.html


He always talks in Spanish at the end of his posts. Annoys the fuck out of me.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: That is a very good match and probably the best Hell In A Cell.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WCW said:


> That was nothing but Kayfabe.
> 
> Source: Dave Meltzer and the Wrestling Observer.


I doubt it I've seen that match Misawa looked fucked up after that kick. I don't care if it was Kayfabe or not anyways they had an awesome fued and this topic has nothing to do with flair so I don't see why your getting involved in this conversation anyways.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Fallin said:


> I think that translates to he likes to dress himself in the streets and in the streets..?


Truth: I like your Christian theme. :agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4116770-post37.html


All other latinos on this site should be ashamed by him and how stereotypical he is.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Truth: I like your Christian theme. :agree:


Thanks - :hb


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Who Carjacker?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

He should just change his name to Lazyboy.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Im not latino.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Arriba La Raza


The build-up for HBK/Vader at SS '96 was bad imeo


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Who Carjacker?


:lmao

Yeah. :$


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Arriba La Raza
> 
> 
> The build-up for HBK/Vader at SS '96 was bad imeo


All I can remember was the Vader won the pin over Shawn at the July IYH that Warrior no showed so he was the favorite going into Summerslam, I don't remember what happened on those Raws though.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I stopped the download. I hate my fucking dial-up. :cuss:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> All I can remember was the Vader won the pin over Shawn at the July IYH that Warrior no showed so he was the favorite going into Summerslam, *I don't remember what happened on those Raws though.*


Not much:lmao


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Derek said:


> All other latinos on this site should be ashamed by him and how stereotypical he is.


I'm Latino and by the way he wrote that he is trying to make all of us seem like we're all thugs. :no:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Who wants to know how much they are worth?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: I should go to bed in the next hour or two but I am tempted to watch Sacrifice first.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> I'm Latino and by the way he wrote that he is trying to make all of us seem like we're all thugs. :no:


I would mark out if you two had a huge argument in spanish.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - The Jacker has been taken care of. :agree:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> I'm Latino and by the way he wrote that he is trying to make all of us seem like we're all thugs. :no:


He just edited it recently - 

Asi me gusta vestirme en my house and on the streets

Isn't me gusta vestirme 'I like to dress myself' though?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: Posted some photos in the User Picture thread.

I swear he is just pretending to be Latino to impress Main Event. He follows her all around the forum, it's pathetic.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I watched Orton/Taker from WM 21 today. The look on Takers face after he botched The Last Ride was priceless. :lmao


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Fallin said:


> He just edited it recently -
> 
> Asi me gusta vestirme en my house and on the streets
> 
> Isn't me gusta vestirme 'I like to dress myself' though?


That's correct. :agree: 



WCW said:


> I would mark out if you two had a huge argument in spanish.


:lmao That'd be something.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like my name changed to Mr. Big Shot


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

who do you think you are?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Golly gee willikers Batman. Evolution thinks someone is faking something. Who would have guessed?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

*Looks at P1's usertitle.

Hes emo!~11~!~

O NOes


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Families of Wrestling and Ladder Match DVDs are coming out on the same day....I'm pretty psyched.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Evolution said:


> I swear he is just pretending to be Latino to impress Main Event. He follows her all around the forum, it's pathetic.


I agree with you on that.

Though main event is one of my bestest female friends on this forum. I don't go following her everywhere she post. To me that is creppy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4115884-post34.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Families of Wrestling and Ladder Match DVDs are coming out on the same day....I'm pretty psyched.


The match listing on the Families DVD looks awesome. Wasn't really interested in it until I saw it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Meh, I don't really socialise with people on the board outside of the board but I know what you mean. I think I only have Bethany's MSN and that's about it.

Phenners needs to shut up and go back to perving on the 17 year old girl he has no chance with.

Yer, I went there.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4115884-post34.html


How could you have forgotten about the Rolex?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The match listing on the Families DVD looks awesome. Wasn't really interested in it until I saw it.


They should have put one of the Bret/Bulldog vs Owen/Heidhart matches from 1994 on there though, I feel like there isn't enough of the Hart family on there.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I would like the match listings for the families wrestling DVD and will the ladder matches all be full length?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Phenomenal1 said:


> I would like the match listings for the families wrestling DVD and *will the ladder matches all be full length?*


I don't think so. I believe some will be clipped.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> How could you have forgotten about the Rolex?


:$


I have more cars than you have friends~!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> :$
> 
> 
> I have more cars than you have friends~!!


lol, and don't forget that your shoes cost more than my house.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4116975-post41.html

WOOOOOO!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is the release date for that Ladder Match compilation?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> I don't think so. I believe some will be clipped.


Thats dumb.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Derek said:


> I don't think so. I believe some will be clipped.


LAME!


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

June 5th.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I mark for clipped matches.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Where was that Angle compilation set at? The one with all his matches from WWE on it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

It's June 5th over here in Canada, as well.

Bah gawd, Canada is actually getting a wrestling DVD, the same time when you guys get it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LOL The NWA website is down because it couldn't handle the "influx of visitors" coming to the site for info on the championship issue.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NWA > TNA


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

The Price is Right > TNA


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The Ladder Match DVD comes out August 28 according to the WWE.com calendar. Amazon and every store says it comes out on June 5th though.

Oh, and with it being a 3-disc set, I expect all the matches will be full length.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> The Price is Right > TNA


Bob Barker has better mic skills than Christian.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

will94 said:


> The Ladder Match DVD comes out August 28 according to the WWE.com calendar. Amazon says it comes out on June 5th though.
> 
> Oh, and with it being a 3-disc set, I expect all the matches will be full length.


Hey man you make some awesome gifs. Thanks for all the awesome gifs you made including the one in my sig!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Bob Barker has better mic skills than Christian.


The price is wrong bitch.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll kill myself if i have to wait until August 28th


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Bob Barker has better mic skills than Christian.


1998 Kane had better mic skills then Christian.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Bob Barker is 83 years old.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> 1998 Kane had better mic skills then Christian.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Bob Barker is 83 years old.


Age is just a nummber. Bob Barker still kicks more ass than most people can dream of.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Miz said he's not making banners for anybody now.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

will94 said:


> Age is just a nummber. Bob Barker still kicks more ass than most people can dream of.












:agree:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

will94 said:


> Age is just a nummber. Bob Barker still kicks more ass than most people can dream of.


This is true.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I love Goldust's music


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> :agree:


Great movie. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Might make a banner request


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: sacrifice is done and now I get to see if it works.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

It would be awesome if Sabrina and Jared both logged on here right now.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: sacrifice is done and now I get to see if it works.


How was the ppv?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It works which means I am off to watch it.

Edit: I don't know I just downloaded it and haven't watched it yet.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - VHS's were damn expensive back in 1988. WrestleMania IV cost $39.95


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

I just checked my rep and realized I am only 15 points away from 6200


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Mark Briscoe just did a Shooting Star Press to Samoa Joe of the tiatron thingy.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

This TTT is almost on page 7000 and a new one hasnt started yet. That usually happens at 5000 pages. I want one to go to 10,000 pages.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I can't see my fucking desktop. Does anyone here know how to fix this problem?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ownage™ said:


> I can't see my fucking desktop. Does anyone here know how to fix this problem?


minimize all windows.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Black Machismo


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> minimize all windows.


lol, I actually laughed at that. Seriously though, this shit sucks.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I have my last final in 11 hours whoooooo.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Made a banner request


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

The next big thing?


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Banner requests are gay. Nobody ever does mine.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Phenomenal1 said:


> Banner requests are gay. Nobody ever does mine.


Pissed?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Made a banner request


MIZ really not doing any? Lame.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> The next big thing?


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi people.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Iron Sheik just returned on the episode of Raw I'm watching from '96:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Fallin said:


> Pissed?


Very but keeping it on the inside.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

In my opinion, it's better to learn how to do graphics so you can make your own banner. When you have an idea of what you want the banner to look like, it's far easier and better to bring that idea to life youself, rather than to try and describe what you want to someone else. Just my .02

Anyways, truth - Watching HBK vs. Taker, Hell in a Cell. I've never seen this match. Ever.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - The attendance for Sacrifice was 900. lol


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

will94 said:


> In my opinion, it's better to learn how to do graphics so you can make your own banner. When you have an idea of what you want the banner to look like, it's far easier and better to bring that idea to life youself, rather than to try and describe what you want to someone else. Just my .02
> 
> Anyways, truth - Watching HBK vs. Taker, Hell in a Cell. *I've never seen this match. Ever.*


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Nickster said:


> Truth - The attendance for Sacrifice was 900. lol


Truth - That's been the attendance for all but 2 televised events TNA has held since mid-2004. And they wonder why they aren't right up there with the WWE as a high quality promotion....



Killa CaLi said:


> :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


Like I said, I wasn't a fan of wrestling until late 1999. Hey, at least I'm taking the time to catch up on big matches I've missed instead of acting like I've seen them like alot of people do.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

EDIT - Double post


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I love Wills Avatar :agree:.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nickster said:


> Truth - The attendance for Sacrifice was 900. lol


They usually get about that many people.

I hate the Impact Zone crowd. So damn annoying.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> They usually get about that many people.
> 
> I hate the Impact Zone crowd. So damn annoying.


this is awesome!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

will94 said:


> Like I said, I wasn't a fan of wrestling until late 1999. Hey, at least I'm taking the time to catch up on big matches I've missed instead of *acting like I've seen them like alot of people do*


Yeah:lmao

So it's taken 8 years to finally watch it? :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The build up to HBK/Mankind from IYH: Mind Games is pretty great


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah:lmao
> 
> So it's taken 8 years to finally watch it? :side:


Never could find it in good quality for download that didn't take forever to download. I'm watching it on 24/7 Online.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

south park owns.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Peace out my brothas.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

will94 said:


> Never could find it in good quality for download that didn't take forever to download. I'm watching it on 24/7 Online.


It's on the Undertaker DVD and HBK's


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

"douches are clean" :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's on the Undertaker DVD and HBK's


I never was interested in those two DVDs because I figured most of the matches would have all the blurry crap going on with the logos, and I really think that takes away from enjoying the match depending on how heavily blurred it is.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

will94 said:


> I never was interested in those two DVDs because I figured most of the matches would have all the blurry crap going on with the logos, and I really think that takes away from enjoying the match depending on how heavily blurred it is.


Out of 21 matches, only 5 are blurred on the Taker DVD.

I don't have the HBK DVD, but there probably isn't much blurring because most of the matches on there are before WWF had the scratch logo


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> Out of 21 matches, only 5 are blurred on the Taker DVD.
> 
> I don't have the HBK DVD, but there probably isn't much blurring because most of the matches on there are before WWF had the scratch logo


Hmm. I might have to look at picking those two up then. The match listing on Taker's intrigues me, except for disc #3, as I've seen all of those, but the other 2 discs look good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

HBK DVD is great, get it.


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Giant Douche or a Terd Sandwich?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Coach and Lashley have a match on Raw tonight


:no:


----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

sleep is awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Coach and Lashley have a match on Raw tonight
> 
> 
> :no:


RATINGS!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> Coach and Lashley have a match on Raw tonight
> 
> 
> :no:


With the stipulation Vince has put on Lashley and physicality before JD, we might not see any interference in that match, which totally screws the purpose of it up. If Umaga/Vince/Shane interfere, then Lashley can go after them, which is what Vince doesn't want to have happen.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Gay


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

will94 said:


> Truth - That's been the attendance for all but 2 televised events TNA has held since mid-2004. And they wonder why they aren't right up there with the WWE as a high quality promotion....
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I wasn't a fan of wrestling until late 1999. Hey, at least I'm taking the time to catch up on big matches I've missed instead of acting like I've seen them like alot of people do.


What happens if they rent a big arena, and half of it is empty?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Phenomenal1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Randy Orton's win-loss record on RAW for 2007 is 2-10 :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Truth: I bought the hide reputation feature from the store but it's just gotten rid of my signature.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice move


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4117309-post6.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4117329-post9.html

Somebody should take him up on that comment.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Truth: Just watched The Grudge 2. Way better than the first


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Killa Cali said:


> Nice Move


I though so :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Truth: Hey all


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

dangerousinc in a rep comment said:


> For being an ignoramous with egg on his face!! LMAO @ U!!


Funny thing is, he gave me green rep with that comment :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I've seen that dude around on here a couple of times


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I'm watching a death match in which Nate Webb got power bombed onto a lobster.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LOL


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Powerbombed on a lobster? Man, sucks to be that lobster.



Knightmace™ said:


> I've seen that dude around on here a couple of times


He's claiming the SummerSlam poster he's posted in the PPV section is the real deal. He cited WWE Affiliates as the source, but when I said it wasn't there, he claimed they removed it. I then posted all the images that were on the poster, which I found all at a PSD site, and he still claims it's the real deal.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - The match itself was awesome. Huge spots, but it ended with a roll up


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

OH I undertsand matches that end like that

Logging off now bye every body


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello hello hello is any body out there there there.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

^No.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Yo.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Po

Look were rhyming.

Im going to play some yahoo pool this place is flat.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Listening to some Coheed and Cambria.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm Listening to Fedde Le Grand's new song, it isn't that bad actually. Better than his first one.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Big Brother nominations are really boring. I cannot believe Hayley & Andrew are escaping votes...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

sXe_extremist said:


> Big Brother nominations are really boring. I cannot believe Hayley & Andrew are escaping votes...


Truth: I've never seen Big Brother before.


----------



## the_andy (Aug 24, 2006)

truth...

i just reached 1000 posts this morning 


i still bet noone recognises me


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

the_andy said:


> truth...
> 
> i just reached 1000 posts this morning
> 
> ...


Congrats and I know who you are. 

Truth: I can't believe your still using that same avatar that I made months ago.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey all.


----------



## the_andy (Aug 24, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Congrats and I know who you are.
> 
> Truth: I can't believe your still using that same avatar that I made months ago.


 
well what can i say... im too lazy to request another, i love the one i have, and if i get a gif of one of my current favourite guys, ill seem like a bandwagoner.

thanks for making this one btw.


truth: people should check out the guy Truthslayer on youtube. He actually does some damn fine wrestling videos and Q & A sessions.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Lol i know you Andy your a good poster and the avatar i remember.

The name as well.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

the_andy said:


> truth...
> 
> i just reached 1000 posts this morning
> 
> ...


Who are you again?

:hb


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I know you, you did the freebie thread!


----------



## the_andy (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks dg 

@ emperor: thats really mean 

@ evolution: thats right 


truth: i need to do some work.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

I.Am.Here


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

the_andy said:


> thanks dg
> 
> @ emperor: thats really mean
> 
> ...


I do actually know you outside of that thread. Just in case you were wondering.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I made you a William Regal banner Andy.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - I havn't received a Gift in a while


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Im back.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Just got repped by Master DG


----------



## the_andy (Aug 24, 2006)

truth: really want to see Benjamin vs. Super Crazy from Heat after reading sXe_extremist's signature.


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Truth: Im going to bed fellas, have a good day night where ever you are.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Truth My tooth is killing me.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Kendrick said:


> *Truth* - I havn't received a Gift in a while


 Because you smell, you're ugly and you have no friends.  I would gift you, but I have hardly any points. :side:


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

I have to go to work soon.:cussin:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Here like a deer.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I have classes in a little bit.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - He everyone.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Back from College and now Downloading Sacrifice.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Sacrifice was pretty good, that Texas Deathmatch was really awesome.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I dont know why people bash TNA so much, I havent found a problem with it so far.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Someone having the same sig as me = no rating.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Someone having the same sig as me = no rating.


Maria should come back :agree:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Or Keeley.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Or Keeley.


i'd rather have Maria, but Keeley's fine as well


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Still downloading Sacrifice .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Someone having the same sig as me = no rating.


....


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I'm not changing it.........


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You should both change sigs...



:$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Copying me, I guess I should be flattered. Although of course you were quick to jump on the Edge Banner/Avatar/Gif bandwagon, so I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Copying me, I guess I should be flattered. Although of course you were quick to jump on the Edge Banner/Avatar/Gif bandwagon, so I shouldn't be surprised.


Yeah and I have never liked Edge before . Since you dont know me then how would you be able to say who I like. Anyways I was always going to put a picture of Man Utd celebrating(What do you expect?).

You bitching about it = Its staying longer :agree:.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Someone should be able to put a picture of their team celebrating in their sig without any hassle. Stop being petty.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not being petty, it's just rather lame that he can't find another picture instead of using one I was using long before him.....

POD what was your old username? 

I can't remember if it was something like 'sergeant legend killer' or if that was someone else.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - The picture in my sig = my next banner request.

*P*rince *O*f *D*arkness

You know what I looked for another picture, Why? because I knew you would start all this about it. I couldnt find another one so I thought I would use it anyways.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You had another username, when you were banned.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm not being petty, it's just rather lame that he can't find another picture instead of using one I was using long before him.....


Fair enough, I just didn't think you would care about someone else having that picture, thought you'd want to see it as much as possible.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I'm gonna miss the football season now .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Role Model said:


> You had another username, when you were banned and then you rejoined with the POD account.


? Help me out.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - Watching Paul O'Grady, Well half watching :side:.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> ? Help me out.


May I ask why you care so much?



POD said:


> Truth - I'm gonna miss the football season now .


Same, I miss it already :$

I'll have to make do with transfer news.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> May I ask why you care so much?
> 
> 
> Same, I miss it already :$
> ...


Truth - I hope Owen snubs you to join us .


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> May I ask why you care so much?


I'm just wondering if he's who I thought he was, looks like he is. Just random interest really, nothing nasty, just boredom.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I hope Owen snubs you to join us .


Dream on, he'll probably stay at Newcastle anyway, and if he did leave he would return to us 



> I'm just wondering if he's who I thought he was, looks like he is. Just random interest really, nothing nasty, just boredom.


Oh OK, its just some people on the forum do that kind of thing to "expose" people. Thought you could be doing that, but if you're not OK


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'm just wondering if he's who I thought he was, looks like he is. Just random interest really, nothing nasty, just boredom.


Who do you think I am .

Edit: Yeah it is like a dream winning the league .


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

here


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sick of seeing the same sig twice, it's confusing more than anything.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Tony, hows it hangin'? 


POD said:


> Edit: Yeah it is like a dream winning the league .


Liverpool's dreams will be reality soon


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hi, Matt, i'm doing fine, apart from my finger being heavily bruised, you?

Truth : listening to "Which Backstreat Boy is gay" such a great song


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> Hey Tony, hows it hangin'?
> 
> Liverpool's dreams will be reality soon


I been hearing that for years. I think your problem is that you dont have that many great players. You have a few just not enough to be chasing Man Utd and Chelsea. If you look the three squads you will see.

Tony I heard you moaning about your finger for awhile. Until you break your finger tip and have to have 2 stiches in it then it doesnt hurt .


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Hi, Matt, i'm doing fine, apart from my finger being heavily bruised, you?
> 
> Truth : listening to "Which Backstreat Boy is gay" such a great song


I'm good thanks, just relaxing after having a 5 hour Art exam today :$

LOL, that song is funny, might listen to it in a minute now 



> I been hearing that for years. I think your problem is that you dont have that many great players. You have a few just not enough to be chasing Man Utd and Chelsea. If you look the three squads you will see.


I think our squad is strong enough, all we need is 2 quality strikers and a decent left winger and we're sorted.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Liverpool need to stop playing Gerrard as often because they rely on him way too much.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

POD said:


> I been hearing that for years. I think your problem is that you dont have that many great players. You have a few just not enough to be chasing Man Utd and Chelsea. If you look the three squads you will see.
> 
> Tony I heard you moaning about your finger for awhile. Until you break your finger tip and have to have 2 stiches in it then it doesnt hurt .


shut it foo', you welshmen don't know what true pain is :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> I'm good thanks, just relaxing after having a 5 hour Art exam today :$
> 
> LOL, that song is funny, might listen to it in a minute now
> 
> ...


Boussoufa is *not* for sale! :side:


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

MrMondayNight said:


> I'm good thanks, just relaxing after having a 5 hour Art exam today :$
> 
> LOL, that song is funny, might listen to it in a minute now
> 
> ...


I didnt know you was the arty type person, I used to be really bad at art .


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Liverpool need to stop playing Gerrard as often because they rely on him way too much.


I wouldn't say that at all. If anything we don't rely on him enough anymore. Rafa seems to try to downplay Gerrard's role alot and focus more on the team. Hence playing him out of position, if we relied on him so much he would play every game in central midfield and let him do what he does best.



Jerichoholic said:


> Boussoufa is *not* for sale! :side:


Nah, we need a *decent* left-winger 



> I didnt know you was the arty type person, I used to be really bad at art .


Yeah, I really enjoy Art. I'm not the best at it, but I am good enough to get a pass grade, which is all that matters to me. 

Plus a lot of hot girls seem to do Art


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMondayNight said:


> I wouldn't say that at all. If anything we don't rely on him enough anymore. Rafa seems to try to downplay Gerrard's role alot and focus more on the team. Hence playing him out of position, if we relied on him so much he would play every game in central midfield and let him do what he does best.
> 
> 
> Nah, we need a *decent* left-winger
> ...


Liverpool need to buy better and actually buy less players, you have a big squad but half of it doesn't seem to either be good enough or ever get to play.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Liverpool need to buy better and actually buy less players, you have a big squad but half of it doesn't seem to either be good enough or ever get to play.


Zenden :no:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Downloading Sacrifice I heard great things about it.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Downloading Sacrifice I heard great things about it.


Most likely TNA PPV of the year, but that's not saying much. Not better than Backlash. Only one match was great though, to be honest.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Liverpool need to buy better and actually buy less players, you have a big squad but half of it doesn't seem to either be good enough or ever get to play.


I think we have a pretty good squad, but as you say we need a few more "special" players, especially a striker.

Our midfield is very strong, Gerrard, Alonso, Mascherano, Sissoko and Lucas is a very good 5 to have, although I think Sissoko will leave (I hope :$). Our defence is strong aswell as stats show. We have Pennant and Garcia for the right wing, and Kewell when fit for the left wing.

I think Pedersen, Owen and Tevez would be perfect signings, but thats in a dream world.



Jerichoholic said:


> Zenden :no:


Dutchist.

Bet you hate Kuyt aswell right?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Dutchist.
> 
> Bet you hate Kuyt aswell right?


yuh, but i acknowledge Kuyt's work rate. Zenden is just plain dead awful.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> yuh, but i acknowledge Kuyt's work rate. Zenden is just plain dead awful.


Zenden isn't awful...just not good at anything :side:









Kuyt rules


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if Tevez never played in the Premiership again, after the relationship he seemingly formed with West Ham, he might feel wrong to play for another English side. Unlikely, I know. :$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Zenden isn't awful...just not good at anything :side:


Kuyt just isn't Liverpool-material. A team like Fulham would fit him better.

And Zenden, god he isn't even good enough to play in the Jupiler League(Belgian First Division) :no:


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> No one on the current roster, Kennedy's better than the current roster. JBL is the only guy who deserves to go over Kennedy in a title match but he's commentating.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks like JKA is back.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - New(ish) Graphics rules annoy me. I could request again, but now I gotta wait 2 more weeks.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: Calling Benoit boring deserves red rep.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Looks like JKA is back.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Truth: Calling Benoit boring deserves red rep.


Man, you TTT!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


read the thread 'hi wrestlingforum.com' and tell me that's not JKA.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Man, you TTT!


:agree:

Getting rid of a whole block of a guys rep makes me very happy


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : watching still the very best show on earth, The Simpsons


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

JKA is no ratings


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> read the thread 'hi wrestlingforum.com' and tell me that's not JKA.


:lmao


I don't think it is.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> JKA is no ratings


agreed.

Remember when he was trish/litamark and he made the thread "Hello WEForums", which automatically gave away that it was at least a re-joiner. Looks like he might have learned at least one thing: the name of this place.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lesnar = ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> JKA is no ratings


Unlike TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA

THEY ARE WRESTLING


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I made a banner request.....it won't get done......but I hope it does.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I made a banner request.....it won't get done......but I hope it does.


I didn't think mine would get done either. 2 replies since last night though


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Unlike TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA
> 
> THEY ARE WRESTLING


Meh, I can't bash TNA until they fuck up the Impact Spoilers. They put on a solid show last night aside from the lame ending.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I didn't think mine would get done either. 2 replies since last night though


Yeah, B made you a good one. I'm hoping her or FS will take a stab at mine.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I only really enjoyed one match.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Might watch some Raw's from '96 soon. The Austin/Bret feud is starting


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I only really enjoyed one match.


To each his own. 

Aside from The VKM shit I think every match was decent at worst. I also marked for Rick Steiner....seriously.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Steiner Brothers = ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'd say it was a good show and most matches were watchable which is surprising, but only the Death Match would I bother watching it again. The PPV seemed rather rushed towards the end as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

sup ben...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The PPV would be watchable if they had a 4 sided ring


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'd say it was a good show and most matches were watchable which is surprising, but only the Death Match would I bother watching it again. The PPV seemed rather rushed towards the end as well.


Yeah, the Death Match and AJ/Joe (which I admit was not up to their standards but I mark too much for them) are about the only matches I could re-watch but for 30 bucks I felt I got my moneys worth and that's all I ask.

And I said it last night, the PPV had the Nitro ending. "TUNE IN ON IMPACT TO SEE WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> sup ben...


sup mike...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Truth - The 6 sides was innovative at first...but now, it's just annoying.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah, the Death Match and AJ/Joe (which I admit was not up to their standards but I mark too much for them) are about the only matches I could re-watch but for 30 bucks I felt I got my moneys worth and that's all I ask.
> *
> And I said it last night, the PPV had the Nitro ending. "TUNE IN ON IMPACT TO SEE WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!"*


I guess in some ways that's a good thing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Ratings for Impact > Buyrates for PPV's


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Like the banner CaL who made it?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> Truth - The 6 sides was innovative at first...but now, it's just annoying.


While I was watching the show this morning I just found myself randomly laughing at the 6 sided ring. It was rather odd.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I guess in some ways that's a good thing.


Yeah but most people who buy the PPVs are loyal Impact watchers so I doubt it does anything for the ratings.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True. The thing with TNA is they don't seem to be gaining any fans at all.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Like the banner CaL who made it?


Lady B


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

truth - Raw is going to suck tonight...unless there is a great surprise match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Lord Wizzy (Jul 9, 2006)

True: All thE TNA bitching is fucking boring.:no: "YAWN"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> True. The thing with TNA is they don't seem to be gaining any fans at all.


Someone disagrees



goretastrophy said:


> i dont know why people say they arent getting anymore fans.
> how do you know they arent losing fans as they are gaining them ??


Either way they're not doing a good job.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

NCIH said:


> truth - Raw is going to suck tonight...unless there is a great surprise match.


Agreed. I'll be recording it and watching in the morning, chances are it'll take me under half an hour to get through it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Lady B


I was sure that banner was made by Carl when I saw it first. It looks like something he would make and something Lady B wouldnt. But it seems thats not the case.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

how much longer should i keep the quote in my sig???


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nice.


Nice usertitle:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^!!!


Lord Wizzy said:


> True: All thE TNA bitching is fucking boring.:no: "YAWN"


TNA sucks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Nice.


:lmao

Nice user title.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

POD said:


> I was sure that banner was made by Carl when I saw it first. It looks like something he would make and something Lady B wouldnt. But it seems thats not the case.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

NCIH said:


> how much longer should i keep the quote in my sig???


A week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks AMP

Ya that banner does look like something FS would make. Still nice nonetheless.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Lesnar > Lashely.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

You guys thought FS? Wow, I took one look at it and thought B.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

POD said:


> Lesnar > Lashely.


I was watching Wrestlemania with a couple people and Lesnar name got mentioned when Lashley showed up. A few of them said Lesnar was nothing special.:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Savio Vega is horrible


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

POD said:


> Lesnar > Lashely.


Lashley > Lashely :side:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know. When I look at other banners FS made and then look at the Lesnar one, it looks like his style sort of.

Mac, I saw that shit you put in the tri-PPV thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I was watching Wrestlemania with a couple people and Lesnar name got mentioned when Lashley showed up. A few of them said Lesnar was nothing special.:no:


You should of kept it real


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Lashley > Lashely :side:


Get a banner n00b


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Mac, I saw that shit you put in the tri-PPV thread.


We all make mistakes sometime. Its okay.


AMP said:


> Get a banner n00b


Waiting on MIZ...still. :no::sad:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - King Bookah keep saying questionable shit.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Nice banner cal.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> We all make mistakes sometime. Its okay.
> Waiting on MIZ...still. :no::sad:


He's not doing requests anymore according to Cal.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

truth - shady > all, as far as banners go...


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Lashley > Lashely :side:


Its like that is it :side:.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> You should of kept it real


I couldn't. I was too busy laughing at them. Seriously.


DDMac said:


> We all make mistakes sometime. Its okay.


It wasn't a mistake! You didn't have to call me simple.:$


Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - King Bookah keep saying questionable shit.


I told him to come out the closet but he insist he's on the straight line.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> Nice banner cal.


:hb


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's not doing requests anymore according to Cal.


:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

POD said:


> Its like that is it :side:.


:side:


Headliner said:


> It wasn't a mistake! You didn't have to call me simple.:$


Sure, I could lie but I went the honest route. Sorry.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :no:


:sad:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Trying to fix my router

Hey everyone


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> :side:
> Sure, I could lie but I went the honest route. Sorry.


No honesty outside the truth thread


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz did like 10 people's requests and still didn't do CaL's:lmao


DDMac said:


> :side:
> Sure I could lie but I went the honest route. Sorry.


Ok. Be prepared then.:angry:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I told him to come out the closet but he insist he's on the straight line.


Lying his ass off


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Maybe on the straight line in the gay pride parades, he attends daily.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Lying his ass off


What was that shit he said about Lesnar? Something about nipples?


NCIH said:


> Maybe on the straight line in the gay pride parades, he attends daily.


LOL He organize them parades. And the rest of the "WF Kliq" attends them. With the exception of ADR LaVey:$


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Where do you guys go for you wrestling news? WE is just too far behind now...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Where do you guys go for you wrestling news? WE is just too far behind now...


gerweck.net


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching Fake Razor Ramon vs. Savio Vega


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

NCIH said:


> Where do you guys go for you wrestling news? WE is just too far behind now...


Gerweck.net


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I feel like making some Brock Lesnar gifs after looking at Cali's sig.

Truth #2 - hazza9 and team extream need to have their posting privilages taken away.....


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> What was that shit he said about Lesnar? Something about nipples?


Actually it was about HBK I tried to forget about that 

Truth - Lashley should wear his sun glasses and his tight ass pimp suit tonight on RAW.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - I feel like making some Brock Lesnar gifs after looking at Cali's sig.
> 
> Truth #2 - hazza9 and team extream need to have their posting privilages taken away.....


Only if you can make a gif better than the one in my sig.


If that's possible


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Maybe i'm just naive, but there seems to be at least 2 or 3 posters with ''Khali > some popular guy'' in their sigs, praising the big shithead as much as possible.

Why do people do this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I normally look at Wrestlingobserver or Wrestlingatttiude.


Homicide_187 said:


> Actually it was about HBK I tried to forget about that
> 
> Truth - Lashley should wear his sun glasses and his tight ass pimp suit tonight on RAW.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Maybe i'm just naive, but there seems to be at least 2 or 3 posters with ''Khali > some popular guy'' in their sigs, praising the big shithead as much as possible.
> 
> Why do people do this?


Trying to be funny


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lashley got style.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Lashley got style.


He's not custom made.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

No doubt K

Truth - Everyone should download this match current ROH MOTY 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy/342118-roh-finale-jay-briscoe-vs-mark-briscoe.html#post4118869


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> No doubt K
> 
> Truth - Everyone should download this match current ROH MOTY
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy/342118-roh-finale-jay-briscoe-vs-mark-briscoe.html#post4118869


Will do. I've been trying to watch alot of ROH lately.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Trying to be funny


They fail miserably at it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Khali > Brock Lesnar, Ellijah Burke, Bryan Danielson and HHH.

There we go I said that Khali owned ever wrestler in the sigs on this page .


Truth - Khali > No one


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

> Truth - Lashley should wear his sun glasses and his tight ass pimp suit tonight on RAW.


Lashley = Black Ric Flair. :agree:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Khali is funny.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Didn't Lashley get arrested on ECW last week?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Lashley = Black Ric Flair. :agree:


No lies in the truth thread


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Didn't Lashley get arrested on ECW last week?


Lashley = Black Steve Austin!?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Didn't Lashley get arrested on ECW last week?


:lmao

Yeah.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Didn't Lashley get arrested on ECW last week?


Yeah.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Lashely = Black Eugene .


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

lol @ kayfabe arrests.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Lashley = Lashley


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's not custom made.


But he's flashy.

Flashy Lashley.:side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

POD said:


> Lashely = Black Eugene .


Hater.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> But he's flashy.
> 
> Flashy Lashley.:side:


......Stop typing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Lashley = The Whole Fucking Show


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> ......Stop typing.


.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

King Bookah is gay.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

NCIH said:


> Hater.


Na Lashely isnt that bad. I dont mind him at all.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> King Bookah is gay.


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> King Bookah is gay.


No Wai


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4118948-post6.html

This guy needs to stop posting.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Isn't being gay against the rules?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just watched Vader pin HBK clean


:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - I can't wait to see how Lashley sells the Pounce this Tuesday


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - I can't wait to see how Lashley sells the Pounce this Tuesday


That's the thing, he won't. :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

JR's heel turn in '96 sucked


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Role Model said:


> That's the thing, he won't. :sad:


Probably not Lashley doesn't play that selling shit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Isn't being gay against the rules?


gay people should post at gay forums


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> gay people should post at gay forums


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4118995-post9.html

He should probably be there


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Angle's title win isn't gonna recognized by the NWA:lmao:lmao


owned


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4118989-post10.html

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Angle's title win isn't gonna recognized by the NWA:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> owned


Angle will be the first TNA champion Joe should be the first


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4118989-post10.html
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Angle's title win isn't gonna recognized by the NWA:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> owned


Seriously? Yes! I didn't want him to share Flair's accomplishment.

TNA will most likely recognize him. But their opinion doesn't matter.:flip


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> :lmao


Liger says the girl in your sig has some sort of smell fetish.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Joe is far too good to be in TNA.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Angle will be the first TNA champion Joe should be the first


Unless they don't give him the belt, do KOTM, and have Joe win.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Joe winning the title and them getting a 4 sided ring would make me watch TNA again


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How long till they give up on the stupid ring?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Liger says the girl in your sig has some sort of smell fetish.


Ligers probablyIs right


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> How long till they give up on the stupid ring?


Never


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

How long till TNA gives up on believing that they are wrestling?


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

King of the Mountain would own but I still see them putting the new belt on Angle for some reason.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Didn't they claim that they went to the 6 sided ring because it would be somehow beneficial to the X Division guys?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> How long till TNA gives up on believing that they are wrestling?


Never


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The 6 sided ring is the reason they don't gain new viewers


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

I really want to see The Steiners vs Team 3D


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> Ligers probablyIs right


Hopped right on the Specter bandwagon. :no: :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I really want to see The Steiners vs Team 3D


That would be nice to see..... 10 years ago.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> I really want to see The Steiners vs Team 3D


:banplz:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Derek said:


> That would be nice to see..... 10 years ago.


True I still want to see it though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Hopped right on the Specter bandwagon. :no: :side:


I know :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Hopped right on the Specter bandwagon. :no: :side:


Nice sig


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaL should of used the Lesnar banner callow made him


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> CaL should of used the Lesnar banner callow made him


For someone who doesn't drink, you say some stupid shit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> For someone who doesn't drink, you say some stupid shit.


He doesn't drink? No ratings


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Nah I don't.


DDMac said:


> For someone who doesn't drink, you say some stupid shit.


I hope you stay in school. Cause otherwise you won't be shit.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^



AMPLine4Life said:


> He doesn't drink? No ratings


Straight edge by coincidence.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> CaL should of used the Lesnar banner callow made him


y


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't drink and I say stupid shit all the time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> Straight edge by coincidence.


Straight edge by lameness.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I don't drink and I say stupid shit all the time.


Liger doesn't approve of no drinking but still saying stupid shit


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Liger doesn't approve of no drinking but still saying stupid shit


Liger doesn't approve of you claiming that you know what Liger does or does not approve of.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ya, certain people prefer straight-edge people. So hate all you want!


Killa CaLi said:


> y


Show some appreciation.:sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HBK vs. Stone Cold is the main event of the next Raw I have to watch.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


>


Badd Blood '97 HIAC > No Mercy '02 HiAC


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Homicide_187 said:


> True I still want to see it though.


It's already been done in UWF a few months back:
http://www.highspots.com/uwf/product.asp?id=16410&category=484

They're meeting again at Hardcore War II in June as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Show some appreciation.:sad:


gtfo


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya, certain people prefer straight-edge people. So hate all you want!
> 
> Show some appreciation.:sad:


Those people are lying to you.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya, certain people prefer straight-edge people. So hate all you want!


They say that and they may want to believe that but its not true...at all. Sorry.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Badd Blood '97 HIAC > No Mercy '02 HiAC


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Badd Blood '97 HIAC > No Mercy '02 HiAC


Nah. Paul Heyman makes Lesnar/Taker better


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

_*BROCK WE'RE LOSING*_


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> gtfo


:$


AMPLine4Life said:


> Those people are lying to you.





DDMac said:


> They say that and they may want to believe that but its not true...at all. Sorry.


Surrrre. That's what they all say. You guys are brainwashed.:flip


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah. Paul Heyman makes Lesnar/Taker better


*WE'RE LOSING BROCK!!!*


edit- dammit dammit dammit!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

The No Mercy HIAC is still the second best one :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Taker vs. Bossman is the best HIAC ever


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I prefer HHH/Foley.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stone Cold carried HBK at Wrestlemania 14


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :$
> 
> 
> Surrrre. That's what they all say. You guys are brainwashed.:flip


Go play Mordecia & Jason with King Bookah


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

HHH/Foley at NWO 00 was awesome, my second best HIAC match for sure.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Go play Mordecia & Jason with King Bookah


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Mordecaaiiiii


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Go play Mordecia & Jason with King Bookah


LMAO.........................Don't play like that 

Straight-Edge guys get the girls. Punk/Maria


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Edge/HHH HIAC at Unforgiven would have been awesome but I guess it's not going to happen with Edge going to SD.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LMAO.........................Don't play like that
> 
> Straight-Edge guys get the girls. Punk/Maria


Punk's a sexy motherfucker that's why he got Maria, he makes me wet to be honest.


[/King Bookah]


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Punk is a heroin addict


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Punk's a sexy motherfucker that's why he got Maria, he makes me wet to be honest.
> 
> 
> [/King Bookah]


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He considers this a banner?
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/ratings-challenges/342137-rate-my-brooke-banner.html#post4119091


Role Model said:


> Punk's a sexy motherfucker that's why he got Maria, he makes me wet to be honest.
> 
> 
> [/King Bookah]


:lmao you just gave me an idea. I might ask him what he thinks of certain male wrestlers.....


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Max has the best theme on WF Danielson > all.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
I'm a convert. Danielson = Best in the world.


Headliner said:


> He considers this a banner?
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/ratings-challenges/342137-rate-my-brooke-banner.html#post4119091


Got his tag on it. :sad:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- The show where Mac's gif is from was the first ROH show I ever bought.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> LMAO.........................Don't play like that
> 
> Straight-Edge guys get the girls. Punk/Maria


<3

It's a publicity stunt. Plus Alcoholics get more girls. Kenny/Mickie, Teacher/Kristal


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Headliner said:


> He considers this a banner?
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/ratings-challenges/342137-rate-my-brooke-banner.html#post4119091


 I find it ironic that Callow is giving him advice.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> <3
> 
> It's a publicity stunt. Plus Alcoholics get more girls. Kenny/Mickie, Teacher/Kristal


:agree:


Derek said:


> Truth- The show where Mac's gif is from was the first ROH show I ever bought.


Same. Both of Dragon's matches = Ratings.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Is that gif from The Era Of Honor begins?


I have that DVD too


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> <3
> 
> It's a publicity stunt. Plus Alcoholics get more girls. Kenny/Mickie, Teacher/Kristal


Ya but Kristal gets drunk too.:sad: Not sure about Mickie.


j20 said:


> I find it ironic that Callow is giving him advice.


LOL I know. Out of all people.


DDMac said:


> Got his tag on it.:sad:


It looks like it only took 2 minutes.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> Same. Both of Dragon's matches = Ratings.


The match with Ki got me hooked.

edit- CaLi, it's from "Round Robin Challenge"


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Is that gif from The Era Of Honor begins?
> 
> 
> I have that DVD too


Round Robin Challenge.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Ya but Kristal gets drunk too.:sad: Not sure about Mickie.
> 
> LOL I know. Out of all people.
> 
> It looks like it only took 2 minutes.


Mickie has to get drunk to be dating Kenny.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mickie has to get drunk to be dating Kenny.


LOL either that or Kenny "spit them lines".


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Whaddup ya'll?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : I beat Platt in pool :shocked:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> LOL either that or Kenny "spit them lines".


He played a male cheerleader.....he has no lines.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^
And he's from Massachusetts, which = No game.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^:lmao


AMPLine4Life said:


> He played a male cheerleader.....he has no lines.


LMAO Good point. We are.......the Spirit Squad!!!!

He must of gave Mickie some pills.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> And he's from Massachusetts, which = No game.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

NY > Boston


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> And he's from Massachusetts, which = No game.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> ^^^
> And he's from Massachusetts, which = No game.


:lmao

So when are they getting married? I hope they rethink the decision.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Great movie.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm from Idaho, so I believe that means I have negative game.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Fallin said:


> NY > Boston


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> :lmao
> 
> So when are they getting married? I hope they rethink the decision.


I don't know. If I'm Kenny, its as soon as possible. 

Nice sig, Brye. Bandwagoner. :frustrate


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth- After all the hype i heard about Brian Danielson i finally(spl) watched him wrestled and i was impressed


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I don't know. If I'm Kenny, its as soon as possible.
> 
> *Nice sig, Brye. Bandwagoner*. :frustrate


:$ I didn't even realize you had a gif of her till Holt told me yesturday


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Derek said:


> I'm from Idaho, so I believe that means I have negative game.


Boise = Ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> I don't know. If I'm Kenny, its as soon as possible.
> 
> Nice sig, Brye. Bandwagoner. :frustrate


Don't let him get to you Mac. We both know who started the love......me :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I don't know. If I'm Kenny, its as soon as possible.
> 
> Nice sig, Brye. Bandwagoner. :frustrate


I hope she doesn't stop wrestling after she gets married.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I have a Drama exam tommorrow.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> Boise = Ratings


You've obviously never been to Boise.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> I hope she doesn't stop wrestling after she gets married.


The only way she would stop wrestling is if she gets pregnant and if she gets pregnant....WWE will fire her.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> You've obviously never been to Boise.


Does Liger approve Idaho?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't let him get to you Mac. We both know who started the love......me :side:


You did actually know her name...

...I still discovered her though. :side:


ADR LaVey said:


> I hope she doesn't stop wrestling after she gets married.


Same. Seems like Candice is in line for her push anyway. *sigh*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> You've obviously never been to Boise.


Boise produced Torrie Wilson, it can't all be bad.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> The only way she would stop wrestling is if she gets pregnant and if she gets pregnant....WWE will fire her.


Smart business.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Boise produced Torrie Wilson, it can't all be bad.


She actually not from Boise, she's from McCall, Idaho. She only lived in Boise for about a year when she went to BSU.

Liger thinks Idaho is okay, but he expected to see more potatoes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> You did actually know her name...
> 
> ...I still discovered her though. :side:
> Same. *Seems like Candice is in line for her push anyway. **sigh*


:sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> You did actually know her name...
> 
> ...I still discovered her though. :side:
> Same. Seems like Candice is in line for her push anyway. *sigh*


Good job, you discovered a hott chick on TV. I'm watching TRL right now and there's plenty of hott chicks in the audience....IT MEANS NOTHING WITHOUT A NAME!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> She actually not from Boise, she's from McCall, Idaho. She only lived in Boise for about a year when she went to BSU.


Ok, Idaho produced her so they state isn't completely worthless.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good job, you discovered a hott chick on TV. I'm watching TRL right now and there's plenty of hott chicks in the audience....IT MEANS NOTHING WITHOUT A NAME!


A couple of things...

1) TRL = No ratings

2) Comparing her to chicks on TRL = Less ratings


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Same. Seems like Candice is in line for her push anyway. *sigh*


I don't mind. Candice is my second favorite diva. :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> I don't mind. Candice is my second favorite diva. :side:


:banned:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ok, Idaho produced her so they state isn't completely worthless.


I guess. I just wish there were more wrestling fans. In an area with a population around 450,000, WWE shows fail to get even 4,000 people.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

EDIT: Role beat me to it...


ADR LaVey said:


> I don't mind. Candice is my second favorite diva. :side:


:banned: 




:$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Every chick in the audience of TRL is just there to see Justin Timberlake or Nick Carter :no:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> A couple of things...
> 
> 1) TRL = No ratings
> 
> 2) Comparing her to chicks on TRL = Less ratings


There's nothing on until Sneak Peak of Runs House 

And I wasn't comparing, I was stating.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> There's nothing on until Sneak Peak of *Runs House*
> 
> And I wasn't comparing, I was stating.


I hate that show the Three Six Mafia one is better.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Liger doesn't understand why everybody is making such a big deal over the smell fetish girl.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Liger doesn't understand why everybody is making such a big deal over the smell fetish girl.


I think she's hot.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think she's that hot.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sunny > Commercial bitches


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> I don't mind. Candice is my second favorite diva. :side:


Leave WF's kliq please.:$ Otherwise that means you support the Above you thread an reject TTT.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> I think she's hot.


:agree:


----------



## $$$FOLEY$$$ (Dec 31, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I hate that show the Three Six Mafia one is better.


I agree 100% with Cide.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The HHH/Mr. Perfect feud was horrible


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Derek said:


> Liger doesn't understand why everybody is making such a big deal over the smell fetish girl.


I'm strangely drawn to her. She's hot, yes...but there's a magnetism to her. :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Sunny > Commercial bitches


naaa Eva Longoria does commercials and Eva >>>>>>>> Sunny.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I hate that show the Three Six Mafia one is better.


It's wrong to hate Runs House, just wrong. I do agree that Adventures In Hollyhood is better though.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Never got the big deal about Sunny. Sable > Sunny


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Leave WF's kliq please.:$ Otherwise that means you support the Above you thread an reject TTT.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Leave WF's kliq please.:$ Otherwise that means you support the Above you thread an reject TTT.


should know above you thread is lame


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> should know above you thread is lame


I used to be the leading poster over there, then I stopped about 4 months ago. I really just post here now


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WF's Kliq has no stroke. :sad:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^ADR is their only star power.


ADRLaVey said:


>


Yea. Do it! You can still be friends with them.


AMPLine4Life said:


> should know above you thread is lame


Should know should know should know should know.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

If you like Sable more than Sunny, you're gay.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

DDMac said:


> WF's Kliq has no stroke. :sad:


AMP's a mod, he has stroke.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^ADR is there only star power.
> 
> Yea. Do it! You can still be friends with them.
> 
> Should know should know should know should know.


You know but you actin like you don't know


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It's wrong to hate Runs House, just wrong. I do agree that Adventures In Hollyhood is better though.


I only watch to see Runs fine ass daughters.

Truth - I was watching MTV' Yo Momma last night.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> If like Sable more than Sunny, you're gay.


:no: 


j20 said:


> AMP's a mod, he has stroke.


AMP isn't in WF's Kliq.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

j20 said:


> AMP's a mod, he has stroke.


Tell me you didn't just group me with the Kliq.

You're now hated for the next 3 hours. Ask headliner, it's not fun.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The above you thread is worse when everyone keeps posting "is cool" :sad::$


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I heard WF's Kliq told Rajah they were leaving to join a new forum and he flew to a WF house show in Indinapolis to have a meeting.

:side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> If you like Sable more than Sunny, you're gay.


I'm King Bookah then.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^:shocked:


AMPLine4Life said:


> You know but you actin like you don't know


But I should know.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

DDMac said:


> :no:
> AMP isn't in WF's Kliq.


Oh.:$ Who the fuck are WF's Kliq?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WF's Kliq isn't as bad as the group Prime Time Keim had. I believe Vindawg01 and Balloffice2 was in it too. Vindawg had this fake quote from Rolling Stone magazine on how cool they were.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> WF's Kliq isn't as bad as the group Prime Time Keim had. I believe Vindawg01 and Balloffice2 was in it too. Vindawg had this fake quote from Rolling Stone magazine on how cool they were.


:lmao 

I remember that. No ratings.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Who the fuck is Vindawg01?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Derek said:


> WF's Kliq isn't as bad as the group Prime Time Keim had. I believe Vindawg01 and Balloffice2 was in it too. Vindawg had this fake quote from Rolling Stone magazine on how cool they were.


LMAO I remember that. I think that was the group RM said he would overthrow and take leadership.

Truth-If you look at the latest above you thread post, I bet the start of the post is "should know".


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Derek said:


> WF's Kliq isn't as bad as the group Prime Time Keim had. I believe Vindawg01 and Balloffice2 was in it too. Vindawg had this fake quote from Rolling Stone magazine on how cool they were.


 Oh. Jesus Christ! I apologize for linking AMP to something that lame.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LMAO I remember that. I think that was the group RM said he would overthrow and take leadership.
> 
> *Truth-If you look at the latest above you thread post, I bet the start of the post is "should know*".


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4119355-post43807.html

Wrong!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.hackd.org/wrestlemaina-23-dvd-ultimate-edition-revealed/


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4119355-post43807.html
> 
> Wrong!


That's because he saw my post and decided to make me look wrong.:no:

He's officially an above you thread guy. So GTFO out of this thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I almost want to post in the Above You Thread saying

"should know to start every post in this thread with 'should know'"

But I have a reputation to maintain.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Im back :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> That's because he saw my post and decided to make me look wrong.:no:
> 
> *He's officially an above you thread guy. So GTFO out of this thread*.


I post here 1000X more than I post there. That was the past, this is now. I'm staying here!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LMAO I remember that. I think that was the group RM said he would overthrow and take leadership.
> 
> Truth-If you look at the latest above you thread post, I bet the start of the post is "should know".


WCW said that, not me.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I almost want to post in the Above You Thread saying
> 
> "should know to start every post in this thread with 'should know'"
> 
> But *I have a reputation to maintain.*


:lmao


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: > Should know...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> – We reported last week that Vince McMahon had instituted a doctrine to present the divas of the company in a classier manner in order to obtain more mainstream sponsorship. It appears as if McMahon has made a “180” on that decision and decided against it since Kevin Dunn was very vocal in saying that it would not work and would wreak havoc on the upcoming Diva Search (which is considered Vince’s baby).


:hb


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> :lmao


GTFO :cussin:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay! That means the divas will not be covered. and its actually a reason to see them now.


Role Model said:


> WCW said that, not me.


ooo. Sorry:$


Brye said:


> I post here 1000X more than I post there. That was the past, this is now. I'm staying here!


Ya! Best choice you can possibly make.


AMPLine4Life said:


> I almost want to post in the Above You Thread saying
> 
> "should know to start every post in this thread with 'should know'"
> 
> But I have a reputation to maintain.


LOL reputation?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

> – We reported last week that Vince McMahon had instituted a doctrine to present the divas of the company in a classier manner in order to obtain more mainstream sponsorship. It appears as if McMahon has made a “180” on that decision and decided against it since *Kevin Dunn was very vocal in saying that it would not work and would wreak havoc on the upcoming Diva Search (which is considered Vince’s baby).*


:no:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: New sig. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'm watching a random Ric Flair promo. It doesn't matter which one, they're all good.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The Diva Search gave us Maria, thus it has my respect.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ooo. Sorry:$
> 
> *Ya! Best choice you can possibly make.*
> 
> LOL reputation?


:agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Yay! That means the divas will not be covered. and its actually a reason to see them now.
> 
> ooo. Sorry:$
> 
> ...


I'm a God to the morons in the TNA section. You GTFO as well.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: New sig. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> The Diva Search gave us Maria, thus it has my respect.


It also gave us Candice and Ashley....still respect it?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm watching a random Ric Flair promo. It doesn't matter which one, they're all good.


---------->


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The Diva Search gave us Maria, thus it has my respect.


and Ashley :no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm a God to the morons in the TNA section. You GTFO as well.


That's not a reputation.:flip


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> It also gave us Candice and Ashley....still respect it?


:sad:


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: We could be Hereos! Just for one day!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> ---------->


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> That's not a reputation.:flip


Go not drink somewhere else.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


>


Bret Hart returns in the episode of Raw I'm watching.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

RaS said:


> Truth: We could be Hereos! Just for one day!


Why are you quoting David Bowie? (Or The Wallflowers if you wanna use the cover version)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maria and Candice wasn't in the same competition right? 


AMPLine4Life said:


> Go not drink somewhere else.


Kicking me off MSN and WF:$


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Truth: They should add HBK and Orton possibly to the Edge/Batista match at JD.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Regal kisses Vince Mcmahons ass in the Raw I'm watching :$



> Maria and Candice wasn't in the same competition right?


They were both in the 04 one


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Does this site have any Ashley marks anymore? Or has everyone seen him for what he truly is?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: I'm going to RAW tonight


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Brye said:


> Regal kisses Vince Mcmahons ass in the Raw I'm watching :$
> 
> 
> 
> They were both in the 04 one


Maria was in the 05 one, no?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Thank god for Nasjayz.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Maria and Candice wasn't in the same competition right?
> 
> Kicking me off MSN and WF:$


I kicked you off of nothing. You're free to stay but no fuck ups like last night.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Truth: They should add HBK and Orton possibly to the Edge/Batista match at JD.


they most likley to have a single match between HBK and Orton


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

will94 said:


> Why are you quoting David Bowie? (Or The Wallflowers if you wanna use the cover version)


It is Bowie. And I just heard the song.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Does this site have any Ashley marks anymore? Or has everyone seen him for what he truly is?


Necromaster


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: I'm going to RAW tonight


Awwww poor you.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> They were both in the 04 one


Shame. Candice should of stuck to softcore porn.


AMPLine4Life said:


> I kicked you off of nothing. You're free to stay but no fuck ups like last night.


Ok Pl... AMP


WCW said:


> Thank god for Nasjayz.


?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Necromaster


That guy made me feel bad to be an Ashley fan a few months ago :no:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The Diva Search also gave us Michelle McCool, Kristal, and Brooke. And Leyla, the briefcase girl from "Deal or No Deal," and Joy (albeit for a short time).


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Brye said:


> That guy made me feel bad to be an Ashley fan a few months ago :no:


Are you no longer an Ashley fan?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Awwww poor you.


I'm expecting a decent show as it is the RAW before Judgement day........I think


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Austin carrying HBK = ratings


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Shame. Candice should of stuck to softcore porn.
> 
> Ok Pl... AMP
> 
> ?


She wasn't very good at that either.

:cussin:


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Truth: I'm going to RAW tonight


Pfft. I'm going to Judgement day. You suck.


































JK. Have a good time ..







































Oh, and I'm here


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I have an AP Environmental Science Final Exam tomorrow.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Seeing Raven plug Blues Brothers coming up after Nitro is hilarious.

"One of my fallen idols...John Belushi" 

:lmao


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

will94 said:


> The Diva Search also gave us Michelle McCool, Kristal, and Brooke. And Leyla, the briefcase girl from "Deal or No Deal," and Joy (albeit for a short time).


Joy, Maria, Layla and Kristal make the Diva Search greatness


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm expecting a decent show as it is the RAW before Judgement day........I think


On paper it looks shit, but then I said that about the Raw I went to and I saw a MOTYC (HBK/Cena II), so you never know.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Are you no longer an Ashley fan?


Not nearly anywhere near like I was before. I don't really like her, but I don't hate her.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Layla needs to wear a wig


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> She wasn't very good at that either.
> 
> :cussin:


I guess she should stick to nude pics then.:sad:

Hey, I got your name right.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brooke has a fucked up face, I don't get the fuss about her.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey TNC


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Brooke has a fucked up face, I don't get the fuss about her.


Is it me or is her jaw bone busting out of her face?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I guess she should stick to nude pics then.:sad:
> 
> Hey, I got your name right.


She wasn't good at those either. She should just cease to exist.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Brooke has a fucked up face, I don't get the fuss about her.


I don't like her either


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Joy, Maria, Layla and *Kristal* make the Diva Search greatness



:agree:

Sup Cide?



Role Model said:


> On paper it looks shit, but then I said that about the Raw I went to and I saw a MOTYC (HBK/Cena II), so you never know.


awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's Brooke's ass that gets all the attention.:yum:


AMPLine4Life said:


> She wasn't good at those either. She should just cease to exist.


Cruel, but I guess someone had to say it. Plastic:no:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Is it me or is her jaw bone busting out of her face?


Not just you, its everyone.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> It's Brooke's ass that gets all the attention.:yum:


:agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> It's Brooke's ass that gets all the attention.:yum:



pervert


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> It's Brooke's ass that gets all the attention.:yum:


Agreed

Brooke still owns the TNA chick So Cal Val.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Agreed
> 
> Brooke still owns the TNA chick So Cal Val.


Both have fucked up faces, but in a battle of the two, I I'd take So Cal easily.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Agreed
> 
> Brooke still owns the TNA chick So Cal Val.


Nah. Val is super sexy in person, fuck the haters.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Agreed
> 
> Brooke still owns the TNA chick So Cal Val.


No blatant lies in the TTT thread. SCV doesn't need a paper bag over her face.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Agreed
> 
> Brooke still owns the TNA chick So Cal Val.


Ewww, So Cal Val


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Brooke has got a hot body, but yes, her face is tweaked. Her voice is kinda annoying, too. She wasn't too good as an interviewer in DSW.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> pervert



Going to Raw huh. So if I see a nappy headed, ignorant looking short nig, that's you?


Homicide_187 said:


> Agreed
> 
> Brooke still owns the TNA chick So Cal Val.


True. I notice people like So Cal (AMP). Nothing special about her. She just has a different hair color.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't see the big deal about Mickie either


seriously


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Truth: I really don't see what some of you have against WF Kilq and the Above You Thread. The group was made for fun and it isn't a group that is suppose to be taken seriously like MGU.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SCV > Melina/Ashley/Candice/Brooke and any other ugly Diva.


Yet I don't really like SCV.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Going to Raw huh. So if I see a nappy headed, ignorant looking short nig, that's you?
> 
> True. I notice people like So Cal (AMP). Nothing special about her. She just has a different hair color.


Victoria is a man.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Going to Raw huh. So if I see a nappy headed, ignorant looking short nig, that's you?
> 
> True. I notice people like So Cal (AMP). Nothing special about her. She just has a different hair color.


basically


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't see the big deal about Mickie either
> 
> 
> seriously


You like Melina. Your taste is in question.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Victoria is a man.


:agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't see the big deal about Mickie either
> 
> 
> seriously


In pictures she looks pretty meh most the time, but on Raw and in motion she looks hot.

If that makes sense.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Mickie is forever ruined thanks to those pics.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> SCV > *Melina*/Ashley/Candice/Brooke and any other ugly Diva.
> 
> 
> Yet I don't really like SCV.


you are joking


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mickie is forever ruined thanks to those pics.


It doesn't really look like the same person though, which helps, slightly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> Truth: I really don't see what some of you have against WF Kilq and the Above You Thread. The group was made for fun and it isn't a group that is suppose to be taken seriously like MGU.


???


AMPLine4Life said:


> Victoria is a man.


I know she is. I'm glad she's in OVW and not WWE.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> No blatant lies in the TTT thread. SCV doesn't need a paper bag over her face.


Its something about her that I don't like I think its her noes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> You like Melina. Your taste is in question.


Are you gonna keep being a worthless piece of garbage, or give me a real answer?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Taker1989 said:


> you are joking


She's a fucking troll/horse. Why the fuck would I be joking?


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, look at the time.

I gotta fly.. Peace out everyone.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Its something about her that I don't like I think its her noes.


Her whole face shape is just odd.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Whoever did the Gerweck results for TNA's PPV last night is a fucking moron.

"Samoa Joe won with a Muscle Buster".

How do you confuse a sleeper-hold suplex with the Muscle Buster? It's not even an option.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

truth: listening to music


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ???


Please. Don't give me the "I don't know what you talking about". You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Are you gonna keep being a worthless piece of garbage, or give me a real answer?


You didn't even ask a question.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> She's a fucking troll/horse. Why the fuck would I be joking?


so i take it your no fan of melina


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Taker1989 said:


> so i take it your no fan of melina


I don't have a troll/horse fetish, so no.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Taker1989 said:


> so i take it your no fan of melina



the buttercup head?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> Please. Don't give me the "I don't know what you talking about". You know what I'm talking about.


Chill dude. It's not that serious. I told you before how people joke in this thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ???
> 
> I know she is. I'm glad she's in OVW and not WWE.


She's in WWE....jobbing to Candice


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> You didn't even ask a question.


I asked what the big deal is about Mickie?


You need your vision checked. Maybe take a comprehension test as well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just witnessed Bret Hart agree to a match with Stone Cold Steve Austin at Survivor Series '96

:hb


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Chill dude. It's not that serious. I told you before how people joke in this thread.


SHUT UP ****** OR I'LL KICK YOU IN THE PENIS!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I asked what the big deal is about Mickie?
> 
> 
> You need your vision checked. Maybe take a comprehension test as well.


_"I don't get the big deal about Mickie"_ is not a question, no matter how many times you put  behind it. Sorry.

She's hot.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> SHUT UP ****** OR I'LL KICK YOU IN THE PENIS!


:lmao

wow


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Just witnessed Bret Hart agree to a match with Stone Cold Steve Austin at Survivor Series '96
> 
> :hb


What those guys wrestled each other?! I've gotta see that.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Chill dude. It's not that serious. I told you before how people joke in this thread.


I'm not mad. I'm just wondering what's with all the hate that's all.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What those guys wrestled each other?! I've gotta see that.



I'm pretty sure they did at WM 13 also


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't answer if there is "hate". I think it's fun messing around with "the kliq". At times.


AMPLine4Life said:


> She's in WWE....jobbing to Candice


:$

She is:yum: (Vickie!!!)


Spartanlax said:


> SHUT UP ****** OR I'LL KICK YOU IN THE PENIS!


I'm bomb your house you little bitch!:gun:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I'm pretty sure they did at WM 13 also


Wow really?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What those guys wrestled each other?! I've gotta see that.


At Survivor Series 96
IYH: Final Four
WM 13
IYH: Revenge Of The Taker
IYH: Canadian Stampede 
Street Fight on RAW


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> At Survivor Series 96
> IYH: Final Four
> WM 13
> IYH: Revenge Of The Taker
> ...


wow i didn't know they wreslted each other that many times


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Taker1989 said:


> wow i didn't know they wreslted each other that many times


Most of those aren't one on one matches.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I can't answer if there is "hate". I think it's fun messing around with "the kliq". At times.


In that case. That's understandable. Sorry if I sound like I was pissed at you. It's just something that I was wondering about.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Most of those aren't one on one matches.


4 of them are....


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Most of those aren't one on one matches.


thanks for telling me that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> In that case. That's understandable. Sorry if I sound like I was pissed at you. It's just something that I was wondering about.


That's cool, no problem.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> 4 of them are....


But not all of them.


:flip


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Legend


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching some old Raws from 01 that I downloaded. I loved wrestling back then.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> But not all of them.
> 
> 
> :flip


All of their matches never dipped below ****


:flip


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

True. But what really do you expect when two greats step in the ring together.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> True. But what really do you expect when two greats step in the ring together.


Their match at Canadian Stampede could have been 5 star if Austin didn't have horrible tag team partners


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I went to go get my new glasses the lens are light blue I like them. Then I ate at jimboys and now I'm here.

Hello .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Frankie


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Sup Nas?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Nobody wanna see us together but it don't matter no.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nobody wanna see us together but it don't matter no.


I was going to finish it but it would sound kinda ****


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Their match at Canadian Stampede could have been 5 star if Austin didn't have horrible tag team partners


who was his partners


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not much just tired. I hope raw is going to be good tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Taker1989 said:


> who was his partners


Shamrock, Goldust, LOD


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Nas, you gotta PM me your address so I can send the compilation.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Shamrock, Goldust, LOD


whats wrong with Shamrock


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Taker1989 said:


> whats wrong with Shamrock


He was still green.


Plus he sucks overall


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> He was still green.
> 
> 
> Plus he sucks overall


They should have gotten Chuck Liddell for their team.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching Lesnar vs Taker HIAC


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok I just pmed you.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just witnessed Austin beat the hell out of Bulldog and Bret with a chair.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Brye said:


> Watching Lesnar vs Taker HIAC


truth-good match


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/139707-kanesetjronfire.html

Favorite Poster.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They should have gotten Chuck Liddell for their team.


I laughed




Brye said:


> Watching Lesnar vs Taker HIAC


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/139707-kanesetjronfire.html
> 
> Favorite Poster.


He's definatly got one of the cooler usernames.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Watched sacrifice and liked it. I think Spartanlax may have overrated the Harris/Storm match a little by calling it a MOTYC but it was still a very good match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Watched sacrifice and liked it. I think Spartanlax may have overrated the Harris/Storm match a little by calling it a MOTYC but it was still a very good match.


Yeah, I thought it was a good PPV overall.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I had forgotten about sacrifice I still need to download it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I laughed


I'm sad you listened to Pyro and made that your user title


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm sad you listened to Pyro and made that your user title


I can't think of anything better :sad:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4119725-post38.html


:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I can't think of anything better :sad:


No ratings


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

KANE IS WRESTLING


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

mvpsuperstar said:


> Spartanlax said:
> 
> 
> > mvpsuperstar said:
> ...


I hate dumb people so, so much.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> KANE IS WRESTLING


TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No ratings


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> I hate dumb people so, so much.


:lmao :lmao that's horrible.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Trying to figure out how to put pics on a phone via usb.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4114963-post19.html

Remember everyone; red rep mvpsuperstar at the post above.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: There's too many fucking quotes on this page!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4114963-post19.html
> 
> Remember everyone; red rep mvpsuperstar at the post above.


I did yesturday :sad: But once I spread I will


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: There's too many fucking quotes on this page!



..................


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I didnt know you could quote quotes on this forum.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just did and now he's is now in the red.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4114963-post19.html
> 
> Remember everyone; red rep mvpsuperstar at the post above.


Done. :agree:


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

New Slipknot Studio Album "Will Surface in 2008"!


OMG!!!*Mark Out*


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

^^^^ Doing so.


Truth: Gave him some red.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I just did and now he's is now in the red.


i helped :$


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll be sending out your compilation either tomorrow or the next day, Nas, as well as J2's.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

New usertitle


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Watching The Rock's first ever match on Raw


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Watching The Rock's first ever match on Raw


Who'd he face?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> i helped :$


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Who'd he face?


Rocky Maivia vs. Salvatore Sincere


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ o

I think I'm going on a gift spree with my 45K points later. There really aren't many uses for points.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4118723-post1.html

DAMN!:agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> ^ o
> 
> I think I'm going on a gift spree with my 45K points later. There really aren't many uses for points.


:side:



NastyNas said:


> :hb


:hb


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4118723-post1.html
> 
> DAMN!:agree:


best post today


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

MoveMent™ said:


> :hb


Nice gif in sig. :lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Nice gif in sig. :lmao




I forgot who made it


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Giving rep. taker1989 has a new green bar :hb.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Truth: Just realised have over 500 posts in this thread now.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Listened to singing in Korean again.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Giving rep. taker1989 has a new green bar :hb.


repped back


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching some Liger matches on YouTube.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching some Liger matches on YouTube.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Listening to OffSpring "Greatest Hits" Album


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Listening to OffSpring "Greatest Hits" Album


know where I can get that?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> know where I can get that?


Your local Wal-mart store, Amazon.com or Limewire are 3 good choices.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: Psyched for RAW tonight!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: here whats up?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Cal's Lesnar theme looks fuckin' awesome.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Your local *Wal-mart store*, Amazon.com or Limewire are 3 good choices.


the obvious choice



Chase360 said:


> Truth: Psyched for RAW tonight!


I'm going


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I love when I rep some one and they get a new rep bar. Also i love when I Now I'm all repped out f red rep some one and they go into the red after one hit . I love my rep power.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ruth- In November 1999, Liger dropped the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight title to Juvi on Nitro in a 5 minute match, when Juvi hit Liger over the head with a bottle of Tequila. In a match that "The Powers That Be" said that if Juvi didn't win, he'd lose his work Visa in the U.S. Also, Brad "Buzzkill" Armstrong was doing guest commentary.

:no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I love when I rep some one and they get a new rep bar. Also i love when I Now I'm all repped out f red rep some one and they go into the red after one hit . I love my rep power.


rep plz.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just got this red rep from Tnarocks: If you cant appreciate good wrestling then youre simply a douchebag! I thought you were a cool wrestling fan but simply youre just a blind wwe sheep trapped in a wolve's body...its a shame but I hope that you cream yourself over cena/khali!!!


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Diesel, take a look at your current rep, and tell me what it is. Then, I'm gonna rep you, and you can tell me why my rep power is.

RM, you did sound pretty harsh when talking about Sacrifice, but Tnarocks is retarded. Although, you really should stop being a wolf/sheep hybrid thing, it's not healthy.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Cal's Lesnar theme looks fuckin' awesome.





Your's is one of the best text banners I've ever seen too


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Diesel, take a look at your current rep, and tell me what it is. Then, I'm gonna rep you, and you can tell me why my rep power is.
> 
> RM, you did sound pretty harsh when talking about Sacrifice, but Tnarocks is retarded.


Done.

26941


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I love when I rep some one and they get a new rep bar. Also i love when I Now I'm all repped out f red rep some one and they go into the red after one hit . I love my rep power.


You just got repped back!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: here whats up?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Just got this red rep from Tnarocks: If you cant appreciate good wrestling then youre simply a douchebag! I thought you were a cool wrestling fan but simply youre just a blind wwe sheep trapped in a wolve's body...its a shame but I hope that you cream yourself over cena/khali!!!


Warn him


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Diesel, take a look at your current rep, and tell me what it is. Then, I'm gonna rep you, and you can tell me why my rep power is.
> 
> RM, you did sound pretty harsh when talking about Sacrifice, but Tnarocks is retarded. Although, you really should stop being a wolf/sheep hybrid thing, it's not healthy.


I'm always pretty harsh because I just say whatever the fuck I want and how I actually feel without sugarcoating it. :$

I sent him red rep back saying this: 

I LOVE TNA Y DID YOU RED REP ME AFTER I SAID ONE BAD THING ABOUT THEM! THAT IS NASTY MAN! I LOVE TNA! 

I took away one his two bars, why he has that much rep I have no idea.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


>


hi frankie. how is you're day going?


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: here whats up?


Nothing much and yourself?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Warn him


Good point. 

AMP warn him for being abusive in a rep comment to a moderator, I'd do it but I doubt he posts in the WWE section.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, but you made Sacrifice sound near-awful just cause someone said it was better than Backlash.

And Diesel, I repped you; what you at now?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Spart's rep power is +29.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watching Taker vs Triple H at WM 17 now.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Yeah, but you made Sacrifice sound near-awful just cause someone said it was better than Backlash.
> 
> And Diesel, I repped you; what you at now?


No the reason I said it was pretty bad was because I really didn't think it was that great, it had nothing to do with the fact some TNA mark said it was better than Backlash.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm doing good I got my new glasses today. the lens are light blue they look sweet. Are you going to watch raw?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Tnarocks red repped me a few weeks ago with a retarded comment too. It's off my rep page now though :sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

anonymouse


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Spart's rep power is +29.


That's it?

Not cool. :$

Truth- Uploading a bunch of cool, random media, because Meagaupload gives me points if people download my files, and I can redeem the points for free premium service.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> That's it?
> 
> Not cool. :$


Your three higher than me, if it makes you feel better. :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Chase360 said:


> Nothing much and yourself?



nm, same old same old.

yeah frankie im watching raw tonight. are you?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Truth- You can download a top contedener for MOTY in my signature.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Just repped that dude with "TNA SUX~!!!!!!111111 SAMOA JOHN IS FAT AND CAN'T WRESTLE!!~!133"


:hb


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Your three higher than me, if it makes you feel better. :$


yours higher than mine :$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Truth- You can download a top contedener for MOTY in my signature.


That match was so much better than I expected.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah should be ok I don't really care about this kahli vs cena feud that is starting.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh shit; if enough people download my files, I can win $100, $500, $1,000, and $10,000!

Just need 5,000 people to download any of my files and I'll get $500. So far, I got like 8, so just 4,992 to go! A few months can get it done!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Oh shit; if enough people download my files, I can win $100, $500, $1,000, and $10,000!
> 
> Just need 5,000 people to download any of my files and I'll get $500. So far, I got like 8, so just 4,992 to go! A few months can get it done!


for which file?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Yeah should be ok I don't really care about this kahli vs cena feud that is starting.


same here. do you miss Y2J? i would rather see Y2J vs Cena fued again then TGK vs Cena. don't you agree?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> same here. do you miss Y2J? i would rather see Y2J vs Cena fued again then TGK vs Cena. don't you agree?


:agree: 



I want to see matt hardy and edge feud for the world title for some reason.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Oh shit; if enough people download my files, I can win $100, $500, $1,000, and $10,000!
> 
> Just need 5,000 people to download any of my files and I'll get $500. So far, I got like 8, so just 4,992 to go! A few months can get it done!



Pretty sure its 50,000 for $100 not 5000 also its only on files less than 100mb


EDIT: Nope just checked its 100,000 for $100 and 500,000 for $500


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Just posted some gifs of some lesbians in celebs. :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> same here. do you miss Y2J? i would rather see Y2J vs Cena fued again then TGK vs Cena. don't you agree?


I'm pretty sure everyone will agree


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I can't wait to see what Edge has to say.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Truth: Just posted some gifs of some lesbians in celebs. :$


I'm downloading some videos to be burned right now of the same thing.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll mark if Jericho never returns


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see matt hardy and edge feud for the world title for some reason.



same here. but i rather see a chris benoit vs Edge fued.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HBK/Edge feud could of been great


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - 2 more days till Cena passes The Hitman for 6th on the most days holding the WWE title list. :hb

Truth - Randy Orton has the worst win-loss record in 2007 of all stars on RAW, he's lost 10 of his 12 matches on the show this year.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Platt said:


> Pretty sure its 50,000 for $100 not 5000 also its only on files less than 100mb


:$

Misreading sucks.


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> same here. but i rather see a chris benoit vs Edge fued.


Am I still in the doghouse?


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Listening to Metallica.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

will94 said:


> Truth - 2 more days till Cena passes The Hitman for 6th on the most days holding the WWE title list. :hb
> 
> Truth - Randy Orton has the worst win-loss record in 2007 of all stars on RAW, he's lost 10 of his 12 matches on the show this year.



:lmao :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey have you heard of allison angel? I love her videos.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I just got repped.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


> Am I still in the doghouse?


maybe. ask headliner when he comes.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> ADR LaVey have you heard of allison angel? I love her videos.


I've heard of her, but I haven't seen any of her vids though.

Truth: Looking forward to Raw.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

mvpsuperstar grey repped me


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> I just got repped.


I JUS WEPPED U D00D~!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I just got repped.


:hb


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Diesel said:


> I JUS WEPPED U D00D~!!


YOU ROCK MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would so totally rep you back right now, but i have to spread it all over the place first!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I repped Carl too :$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Repped Diesel


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> YOU ROCK MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I would so totally rep you back right now, but i have to spread it all over the place first!!






Killa CaLi said:


> Repped Diesel


Give me a few minutes to rep back. Gotta spread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Give me a few minutes to rep back. Gotta spread.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Give me a few minutes to rep back. Gotta spread.


truth: john want a rematch? i will give you a chance to win back you're points.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just repped a load of people!!!!11111111111~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Just repped a load of people!!!!11111111111~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


:hb


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth: Haven't been in this thread for a long time


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Just repped a load of people!!!!11111111111~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I got like 1500 rep points the day I had that rep 4 rep banner:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Just repped a load of people!!!!11111111111~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


You missed someone. :side::$


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

:argh:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I JUST REPPED YOU!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> You missed someone. :side::$


Awww I was going to give you a lovely message about Ashley but:

'You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.'


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RM, for your information, Liger does not think I suck.

He thinks I'm a tolerable person who will gets him cheetos (he loves his cheetos).


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I want rep :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Awww I was going to give you a lovely message about Ashley but:
> 
> 'You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.'


:sad: Keep it in your head and rep me with it tomorrow


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I want rep :side:


You haven't given me any for weeks.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I got like 1500 rep points the day I had that rep 4 rep banner:lmao


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I want rep :side:





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AMPLine4Life again.


How gay is that?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I JUST REPPED YOU!


kthxbye


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> kthxbye


*I APPROVED OF THE POST. THEREFORE, I REPPED!*


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Crackdown is a must own if you have a Xbox 360.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> How gay is that?


too easy


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Crackdown is a must own if you have a Xbox 360.


Once I buy my ROH DVDs, I'll be getting that. I'm happy with Saints Row right now.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> *I APPROVED OF THE POST. THEREFORE, I REPPED!*


*I APPROVE OF YOU LEAVING THIS PLACE AND NEVER COMING BACK!*


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> Once I buy my ROH DVDs, I'll be getting that. I'm happy with Saints Row right now.


Do you already know what DVD's you're ordering? and yea Saints Row is the shit.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> *I APPROVE OF YOU LEAVING THIS PLACE AND NEVER COMING BACK!*


y


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> Do you already know what DVD's you're ordering? and yea Saints Row is the shit.


I'm getting these:

Best of Homicide: MVP 2003
Best of CM Punk Vol.3
Best of Samoa Joe Vol.3
Best of Austin Aries

I'll probably be getting some full shows later.

You have Xbox Live?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I'm getting these:
> 
> Best of Homicide: MVP 2003
> Best of CM Punk Vol.3
> ...


first two you must get


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> y


----------



## ThatzNotCool (Jun 8, 2006)

hardcore verbal abuse.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> I'm getting these:
> 
> Best of Homicide: MVP 2003
> Best of CM Punk Vol.3
> ...


I need a new Gold subscription.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I need a new Gold subscription.


Oh. I'm still on my month of free Xbox Live. Once that ends I'll probably buy a gold subscription.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I didn't want to get the four horsemen dvd but now after I watched it I loved it and the horsemen. I want to get more dvds now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lol @ the rant on Fagboy


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll be back later.

See ya everyone


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

I love my new banner.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

later brye


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'll be back later.
> 
> See ya everyone


Bye


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I love my new banner.


Awesomeness


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I love my new banner.


Pretty retarded, tbh


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brock = retarded. He shoulda stayed


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just got a pm from mvpsuperstar. I don't have a problem with you, but evidently you have a problem with me. Would you like to bury the hatchet now, or do you want to continue doing things the hard way?


LMAO.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Pretty retarded, tbh


You being on here for most of the day is pretty retarded to.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I just got a pm from mvpsuperstar. I don't have a problem with you, but evidently you have a problem with me. Would you like to bury the hatchet now, or do you want to continue doing things the hard way?
> 
> 
> LMAO.


this guy? http://www.wrestlingforum.com/133706-mvpsuperstar.html


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The latest rant is a waste.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Chaos said:


> You being on here for most of the day is pretty retarded to.


OOOOHHHHHHHH


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Most rants are a waste.


I agree


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> this guy? http://www.wrestlingforum.com/133706-mvpsuperstar.html


Yeah I just sent him this.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/aakaakaak/CatFinger.jpg
http://hosted.thegroupofthey.com/gtfo.jpg


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Yeah I just sent him this.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/aakaakaak/CatFinger.jpg
> http://hosted.thegroupofthey.com/gtfo.jpg


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao frankie were did you find that?

hey headliner Suck it 123 wants to know if hes out of the dog house. is he?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^^^Sure. Since I happened to enjoy my "first dinner" of the night.


AMPLine4Life said:


> I agree


Don't put words in my e-mouth.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth - Here after being MIA for a week or so, long story, I'm sure no one cares.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> You being on here for most of the day is pretty retarded to.


You always asking me how you can get everyone to like you is pathetic


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth - Here after being MIA for a week or so, long story, I'm sure no one cares.


Sup. I've seen you online

Ok. KK_UK is invisible and he talks to Ally. She's invisible and now your invisible?

hmmm..............


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I did image search on google.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Sup. I've seen you online
> 
> Ok. KK_UK is invisible and he talks to Ally. She's invisible and now your invisible?
> 
> hmmm..............


Not too much, u?

I've made 5 posts in the last week, at the most, most of which have been in the last day. But yeah, I'm invisible.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Sup.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I did image search on google.


it looks nice.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> You always asking me how you can get everyone to like you is pathetic


wtf. the one time i said anything about that was in here. and your dumbass self responded with, "Kill yourself".


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

i don't see why any one would want to be invisible.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Chaos said:


> wtf. the one time i said anything about that was in here. and your dumbass self responded with, "Kill yourself".


All the time on MSN 


Take my advice though


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:



> ^^^^^Sure. Since I happened to enjoy my "first dinner" of the night.
> 
> Don't put words in my e-mouth.


Hush


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> All the time on MSN


I dont ever recall saying that on msn.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4117302-post6.html

:no:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Nah its not personal. I just went to click on the WF link about a week ago and realized I didn't want to, and had no motivation to do so. It had become such a routine for me that I realized I wasn't even thinking about it. But yeah, I just had to stop and think, nothing serious. I'm just limiting my activity.


Here's a summed up reason for my absence (pretty much absence. That benner K? ). For anyone that cared.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^ooo


J_MeRCe™ said:


> Not too much, u?
> 
> I've made 5 posts in the last week, at the most, most of which have been in the last day. But yeah, I'm invisible.


Meh, I'm ok. Tell Ally to stop blocking me before I make a rant on her and expose her for all she's worth. 


AMPLine4Life said:


> Hush


And.........................if I don't?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4117302-post6.html
> 
> :no:


I wish there was a warning for being a dumbass. That would own.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4117302-post6.html
> 
> :no:


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4117302-post6.html
> 
> :no:


I put him in the red. 

Gotta love -25.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Meh, I'm ok. Tell Ally to stop blocking me before I make a rant on her and expose her for all she's worth.


On MSN? 

I can't see her doing that lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Ya. Nah, I'm kidding. Maybe.:side:


Failing Satire said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4117302-post6.html
> 
> :no:


LMAO He sure knows what he's talking about.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ^^^ooo
> 
> Meh, I'm ok. Tell Ally to stop blocking me before I make a rant on her and expose her for all she's worth.
> 
> And.........................if I don't?


You'll expose her for loving Mike?

I'll sick JDL on you. You don't want that now do you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- fagboy responded to the rant on him.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4120316-post2.html


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ^^^Ya. Nah, I'm kidding. Maybe.:side:


Ha ha, ok.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You'll expose her for loving Mike?
> 
> I'll sick JDL on you. You don't want that now do you?


No. I'll expose her for something else. I hope you guys know I'm just joking.

I'll sick Sabrina on him. NOW WHAT


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

How did MNMitteamwhogivesashit get out of the red?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> No. I'll expose her for something else. I hope you guys know I'm just joking.
> 
> I'll sick Sabrina on him. NOW WHAT


Go pose in magazines for Pat Patterson


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Go pose in magazines for Pat Patterson


LOL! That's King Bookah's job. He should be the sole owner of that job.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> How did MNMitteamwhogivesashit get out of the red?


That's a good question.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Headliner said:


> No. I'll expose her for something else. I hope you guys know I'm just joking.
> 
> *I'll sick Sabrina on him. NOW WHAT*


what?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> No. I'll expose her for something else. I hope you guys know I'm just joking.
> 
> I'll sick Sabrina on him. NOW WHAT


:lmao you should really make a rant on her and see if Mike flames you. That would own.

What's Sabrina gonna do to him besides be really nice?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> No. I'll expose her for something else. I hope you guys know I'm just joking.
> 
> I'll sick Sabrina on him. NOW WHAT


Don't make me sick serious cat on you.







He's fucking serious too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jeffdivalover said:


> what?


Nothing.


AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao you should really make a rant on her and see if Mike flames you. That would own.
> 
> What's Sabrina gonna do to him besides be really nice?


I should. That would be hilarious:lmao

Sabrina would keep him in check.


NastyNas said:


> Don't make me sick serious cat on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serious Kat sux when I'm playing around:gun:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

My computer is making a nasty sound.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's horribly unfun to talk on MSN through Xbox live :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Nothing.
> 
> I should. That would be hilarious:lmao
> 
> ...


Serious Cat sucks period. CMAngle killed it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^True

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4120586-post43860.html


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ^^^True
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4120586-post43860.html


Read my rep message .


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> ^^^True
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4120586-post43860.html


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4120595-post43861.html


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I just got NBA 2k7 and NHL 2k7 in the mail and a free demo from game fly.


I love serious cat but then again I'm a huge cat lover.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Read my rep message .


Where's your sig noob?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Would serious cat bite if you kicked it?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Read my rep message .


Ok.


Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4120595-post43861.html


 Stereotyping racist. If there is such a thing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Where's your sig noob?


On hold. Waiting for someone to do my banner request . I'm stubborn.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ok.
> 
> Stereotyping racist. If there is such a thing.


:hb


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> On hold. Waiting for someone to do my banner request . I'm stubborn.


Oh :sad:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Oh :sad:


Yeah yeah. But its not like I have tones of other banners to chose from or anything :side:

Truth ~ Having a completely different conversation with a person on MSN and WF is cool  . I think :side:.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Yeah yeah. But its not like I have tones of other banners to chose from or anything :side:
> 
> Truth ~ Having a completely different conversation with a person on MSN and WF is cool  . I think :side:.


Yeah, its cool. Or I wouldn't be doing it right now :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yeah, its cool. Or I wouldn't be doing it right now :side:


Oh, you're doing it too? Random...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Oh, you're doing it too? Random...


I thought you mean't me and you :$


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> I thought you mean't me and you :$


I was trying to be sarcastic :$. I was going to use a smilie but that would have made it too easy .


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I was trying to be sarcastic :$. I was going to use a smilie but that would have made it too easy .


Oh :$

Damn, Lashley vs Coach tonight is gonna tear down the arena. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth-Was thinking of replying to Chris Heel's thread in the anything section but I would probably come off as a asshole. Not that I really care.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-Was thinking of replying to Chris Heel's thread in the anything section but I would probably come off as a asshole. Not that I really care.


LOL yeah, I almost said what I was thinking.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


I don't think I've ever seen you use that smilie before. I'm probably wrong, but just an observation.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Would serious cat bite if you kicked it?


He would bite you like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Just made a post in the SVR2008 thread.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you use that smilie before. I'm probably wrong, but just an observation.


Probably because it's so horrible


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Unless the guy is going to leave forever, than there was no real point in that thread. He hadn't been posting too much lately, and I don't think many people noticed, or even cared.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - Just made a post in the SVR2008 thread.


What's new?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

i$e said:


> LOL yeah, I almost said what I was thinking.


LOL same. I remember he made a thread a long time ago talking about why he was gone. 


J_MeRCe™ said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you use that smilie before. I'm probably wrong, but just an observation.


Last month he almost made that a fad.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I would probably come off as a asshole.


That never stopped you before.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> What's new?


I never post in that section.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Truth-Was thinking of replying to Chris Heel's thread in the anything section but I would probably come off as a asshole. Not that I really care.


:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Truth-Was thinking of replying to Chris Heel's thread in the anything section but I would probably come off as a asshole. Not that I really care.


I want to use WCW's Jesus pic that he used in that one thread last night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I never post in that section.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Last month he almost made that a fad.


Ah, that would have been cool.

:hb he should have tried that though.

No one seems to use it and it probably would have caught on :side:.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I want to use WCW's Jesus pic that he used in that one thread last night.


My post would of been awesome if that thread was in rants


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> My post would of been awesome if that thread was in rants


Post it anyway :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


>


Word?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Post it anyway :side:


I don't wanna get banned


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I don't wanna get banned


Tell me what it would have said on MSN tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Word?


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1yfc8_singin-in-korean


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> That never stopped you before.


You actually have a point.


AMPLine4Life said:


> I want to use WCW's Jesus pic that he used in that one thread last night.


:lmao so mean, but it gets the point across.


J_MeRCe™ said:


> Ah, that would have been cool.
> 
> :hb he should have tried that though.
> 
> No one seems to use it and it probably would have caught on :side:.


Fad of the year. I've heard that everything CaL touches turns to gold. It's a rumor so I have yet to confirm it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Tell me what it would have said on MSN tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4120793-post7.html


:hb


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1yfc8_singin-in-korean


:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Colbert's Jesus.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1yfc8_singin-in-korean


:lmao :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Fad of the year. I've heard that everything CaL touches turns to gold. It's a rumor so I have yet to confirm it.


I recall some Myth/Legend type thing that went something like that. Maybe it was based off one of his ancestors.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao :lmao


You never PMed me back.  It's ok though, I'm going to be logging out shortly anyway.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-*


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/342204-killa-cali-wtf-your-problem.html


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> You never PMed me back.  It's ok though, I'm going to be logging out shortly anyway.


Oh sorry. I completly forgot dude :$. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Man, i hope this day does not get any worse.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Brye said:


> Oh sorry. I completly forgot dude :$. I'm really sorry.


It's cool. I've done the same thing to you before too. 

Truth: It's impossible to pick your foot up while taking a piss without breaking the stream.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4120878-post13.html


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Street by street! Block by block! Taking it all back!
The youth immersed in poison - turn the tide counterattack
Violence against violence
Let the roundups begin
A firestorm to purify the bane that society drowns in
No mercy, no exceptions
A declaration of total war


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4120878-post13.html


 Man there's a lot of shit posted in the WWE sections.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I marked Pryo.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

i$e said:


> I marked Pryo.


öh.yeah.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> öh.yeah.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* My _"Super Ultimate Happy-Funtime™"_ post of the week from another board is the following...

It is regarding the new IWC title belts which were pictured on the IWC website. They are pretty nice actually, which isn't really important. The heavyweight belt has a Japanese, German, British, US, Italian, Canadian, and French flag on the front. Since it's a 'world title', which would make perfect sense to anyone who doesn't think so literally.

Then bring in the following poster...



Some tard said:


> I saw them and I got to say why is there all those flags on that belt. There are only two flags that title was represented at.





> WHAT





Same guy said:


> The title was only defended in the US & Japan, which makes it a World Title, but it also has the French, German, Italian, British flags as well. By the way, the title looks awesome.





> I'm just going to pretend you're not really asking this question.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Randy orton = Main Event Material


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* My _"Super Ultimate Happy-Funtime™"_ post of the week from another board is the following...
> 
> It is regarding the new IWC title belts which were pictured on the IWC website. They are pretty nice actually, which isn't really important. The heavyweight belt has a Japanese, German, British, US, Italian, Canadian, and French flag on the front. Since it's a 'world title', which would make perfect sense to anyone who doesn't think so literally.
> 
> Then bring in the following poster...


:lmao 



SaMi. said:


> Randy orton = Main Event Material


Now that Edge is leaving they might not have a choice.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

:lmao

Gold, Delfin.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


>


I'm sigging that.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> I'm sigging that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


>


:lmao

Is that from the WCW comic?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


>


:lmao


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Where of those from? 

:lmao:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

WCW said:


> :lmao
> 
> Is that from the WCW comic?


http://www.bigelbow.com/stuffs/battlemania.html

Dude, Hawk has a hawk as a pet! That's pretty deep. I guess that means Animal could have just about anything then.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

> Dude, Hawk has a hawk as a pet! That's pretty deep. I guess that means Animal could have just about anything then.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> http://www.bigelbow.com/stuffs/battlemania.html
> 
> Dude, Hawk has a hawk as a pet! That's pretty deep. I guess that means Animal could have just about anything then.


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Vince wearing a pink suit = ratings


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4121199-post33.html
Oh Ohh!


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm so buying Megadeth's new album, asap.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I completely forgot Raw is on right now.

Screw it.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Cena got pwned at the beginning.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Cena got pwned at the beginning.


Worse then when Mikro Crocop got knocked out?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

...Almost. :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Melina was great on commentary


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Any one know a program that erases dvd rw's?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The pyro that Edge just got was crazy


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Melina was great on commentary


Did She Scream?!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> Did She Scream?!


She did the splits on the announce table then proceeded to call the match.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

NastyNas said:


> Any one know a program that erases dvd rw's?


Nope. I've corrupted like ten of the damn things and then gave up using them.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Is edge going to be on raw tonight?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> She did the splits on the announce table then proceeded to call the match.


It didn't make up for the piece of plastic in the ring :no:


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth - Watching NYR 06 - John Cena is entering the ring


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> It didn't make up for the piece of plastic in the ring :no:


..what are ya talkin about?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SaMi. said:


> ..what are ya talkin about?


Candice was in the match.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Brye said:


> *Candice* was in the match.


oh.


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I need to get some sleep.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm soft spoken


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Cowie said:


> Nope. I've corrupted like ten of the damn things and then gave up using them.


That sucks. I'm getting pretty mad at it because I have messed up on so many of them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the rant on CaLi made me laugh.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- the rant on CaLi made me laugh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm soft spoken


Hard hitting as well?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^nah


There better be an angry Flair promo tonight


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Just got my 4000th post.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Just got my 4000th post.


Congrats


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Lady B said:


> Just got my 4000th post.


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I quite enjoy the new song by Ozzy, 'I Don't Wanna Stop'.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

No Flair promo = no ratings


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I quite enjoy the new song by Ozzy, 'I Don't Wanna Stop'.


I've not heard it apart from the chorus. I like that though, plus I'm an Ozzy fan. Must download.

Listening to a lot of Ozzy lately. Great stuff.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I quite enjoy the new song by Ozzy, 'I Don't Wanna Stop'.


Its Decent!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the only crowd reaction during the Carlito/Venis match was a "We Want Flair!" chant. I think that speaks about how good Carlito's heel turn was.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shane jumping onto a running limo and diving into the sunroof = ratings

Vince hitting Lashley with the ECW title = ratings


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm listening to Edge's entrance theme. Awesome song.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

That whole exchange with Shane/Lashley/Vince was pretty awesome in my opinion.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I've not heard it apart from the chorus. I like that though, plus I'm an Ozzy fan. Must download.
> 
> Listening to a lot of Ozzy lately. Great stuff.


It's actually a pretty good song. I think you'll like it. I like it, and I'm not even that much of an Ozzy fan.

I think I'll give his new album, Black Rain, a listen, too.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

It's on his myspace

http://www.myspace.com/ozzyosbourne


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm so knackered


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cowie said:


> It's on his myspace
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/ozzyosbourne


http://youtube.com/watch?v=b47Zqcf-zMU

<3


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Pyro™ said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=b47Zqcf-zMU
> 
> <3


Kennedy of all people:lmao 

sheesh I couldn't find the damn song and ram wise didn't wanna crank up limewire.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I've not heard it apart from the chorus. I like that though, plus I'm an Ozzy fan. Must download.
> 
> Listening to a lot of Ozzy lately. Great stuff.


Wow we agree on something on music that almost never happens. my fav ozzy song is S.I.N whats yours?


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=b47Zqcf-zMU
> 
> <3


ahaha Man, Kennedy is a pissa.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Wow we agree on something on music that almost never happens. my fav ozzy song is S.I.N whats yours?


That one was my favourite, along with Diary Of A Madman. Believer and You Can't Kill Rock & Roll are up there too though as I've been listening to them quite a bit the last few days and I don't know which of those are my favourite right now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm going to get his next album.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> That one was my favourite, along with Diary Of A Madman. Believer and You Can't Kill Rock & Roll are up there too though as I've been listening to them quite a bit the last few days and I don't know which of those are my favourite right now.


 mine are that one, dreamer, Diary Of A Madman, in my life, crazy train, mr crowley, and suicide sulition.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm more interested in Megadeth's new album.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Diesel said:


> I'm more interested in Megadeth's new album.


I have that one I put it on my ipod I haven't listen to it except the sort of new version of a tout le mode.



I got a pm from mvpsuperstar calling me a immature bitch LOL. 



new avatar.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Ozzy has got to be like a thousand years old by now.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I'm going to get his next album.


I'm listening to "Mama, I'm Comin Home" right now.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I have that one I put it on my ipod I haven't listen to it except the sort of new version of a tout le mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> lol


I had sent him a pic of a cat putting up the middle finger. now I'm going to send him the serious cat pic.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> I had sent him a pic of a cat putting up the middle finger. now I'm going to send him the *serious cat pic.*


Nice!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Simming the next event for my MMA sim league.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Dark Church said:


> Truth: Simming the next event for my MMA sim league.


In short, what is your sim league? I always see it on the index.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

haha. new rant: "nas what the fuck is wrong with you"


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I use an MMA simulator to sim fights. MMA is what UFC is in case you didn't know. Another guy had one going and just kind of stopped it so I started one. I like it and it gives me something to do.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

truth- watching suns vs. spurs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

? HBK is Jesus. Haters.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> ? HBK is Jesus. Haters.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Someone make an interesting post in the '08 thread, so I have something to do and respond to. Headliner. >_>


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

"dude i am the train...goin' in your station."


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

just got back from RAW 

couldn't stay for the dark match :sad:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Dark Church said:


> I use an MMA simulator to sim fights. MMA is what UFC is in case you didn't know. Another guy had one going and just kind of stopped it so I started one. I like it and it gives me something to do.


ahhh OK I don't get it  Thanks for trying to explain to me though.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Derek said:


> truth- watching suns vs. spurs.


score?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> score?


Currently: Suns 67 Spurs 78 2 minutes left in the third.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Movement I saw you in the crowd.............










Derek said:


>


Nothing. Just felt like saying that.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

A rant on me would be sweet .


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Movement I saw you in the crowd.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao 

the pryo was loud as hell, did they air the part where they were giving away free t-shirts if you anwser one simple question?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

^^^ No. they never air that.


Headliner said:


> Nothing. Just felt like saying that.


Ah, I got ya. You're just pissed about how many people were pissed that Micheals won I'm guessing.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I marked when Micheals won 

EDIT: o, well some dude missed a question asking what PPV did JBL win the title from Eddie


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> the pryo was loud as hell, did they air the part where they were giving away free t-shirts if you anwser one simple question?


Nope like Derek said they never air that. Well they did one time but I think it was to help the announcers "beef". Taz and the others.


Derek said:


> Ah, I got ya. You're just pissed about how many people were pissed that Micheals won I'm guessing.


Somewhat. Its already two threads in the Raw section talking about the samething regarding Edge.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

That was like the first time in years HBK has gone through his entire routine and won cleanly with it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Raw is almost on.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Edge sucks


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- just changd my avy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

will edge be on raw?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

NastyNas said:


> will edge be on raw?


tonight? Yes. 

next week? NO.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> will edge be on raw?


Not anymore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fallin said:


> That was like the first time in years HBK has gone through his entire routine and won cleanly with it.


I marked out when he *actually* hit the Superkick from the corner.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

SaMi. said:


> tonight? Yes.






SaMi. said:


> next week? NO.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Derek said:


> Not anymore.


Sweet  I'm going to love raw from now on.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Downloading the episode of Heroes from tonight.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Indeed.


I missed the first 20 minutes of Colbert :sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

You don't like Edge Nas? never knew that


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> Sweet  I'm going to love raw from now on.


Raw just lost its best heel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Thatznotcool possibly becoming E-Fed Staff is the funniest thing I've heard so far this week..:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh yeah I'm pretty sure this didn't air either but as Melina was leaving they played Mark Henry's music for like 5 seconds on accident:lmao


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDqlS0QHER4

~____________________~


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Raw just lost its best heel.


They lost Vince?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Oh yeah I'm pretty sure this didn't air either but as Melina was leaving they played Mark Henry's music for like 5 seconds on accident:lmao


:lmao no they didn't air that.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I missed the first 20 minutes of Colbert :sad:


I may miss the entire episode. :sad: Unless, I can stay awake. 



Headliner said:


> Thatznotcool possibly becoming E-Fed Staff is the funniest thing I've heard so far this week..:lmao


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> They lost Vince?


How the hell did I forget him.

Raw lost its second best heel.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wow this feud with Kahli and cena could be the best feud ever.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

King getting a bigger pop than Jr = no ratings


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Thatznotcool possibly becoming E-Fed Staff is the funniest thing I've heard so far this week..:lmao


If news came out saying me possibly becoming a mod would be a thousand times funnier.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Raw was decent tonight at best.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Stop being a bitch, Headliner. :lmao Get back on MSN.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice, Dubya. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Nice, Dubya. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Stop being a bitch, Headliner. :lmao Get back on MSN.


You know he gonna cry in the car.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Im lost


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Im lost


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> If news came out saying me possibly becoming a mod would be a thousand times funnier.


Nah I doubt. You would probably get critized by people. Besides, I don't think you've uploaded any media lately have you?:shocked:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


>


much better


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ultimo Dragon rulz


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

This ***** gonna act like I ain't say shit. 

Get. Back. On. MSN. Now. Nucca.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth- I will donate 1000 points for anyone who helps me lose my gift virginity...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

robostar24 said:


> Truth- I will donate 1000 points for anyone who helps me lose my gift virginity...


That's sad


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cowie said:


> That's sad


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> That's sad


I pay people to like me


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

Riding a motorbike fast scraping your knee going round corners is as good as sex.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Cowie said:


> That's sad


 coming for a cow... jk


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

robostar24 said:


> coming for a cow... jk


:lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Blade said:


> Riding a motorbike fast scraping your knee going round corners is as good as sex.


ahhh OK I don't believe you 

Cali, I'll live to regret this, how much am I worth?

Rob, cow jokes are sad also.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Blade said:


> Riding a motorbike fast scraping your knee going round corners is as good as sex.


Whoa......


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

Cowie said:


> ahhh OK I don't believe you
> 
> Cali, I'll live to regret this, how much am I worth?
> 
> Rob, cow jokes are sad also.


LOL you don't have to cowie ask anyone who can ride.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Blade's hardcore.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Nah I doubt. You would probably get critized by people. Besides, I don't think you've uploaded any media lately have you?:shocked:


For these forums yeah I stopped doing media for many reasons.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> ahhh OK I don't believe you
> 
> Cali, I'll live to regret this, how much am I worth?
> 
> Rob, cow jokes are sad also.



100 million dollars.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> For these forums yeah I stopped doing media for many reasons.


is one reason 

my media > yours


jk


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: WWE could use Brock right now. If only he wasn't so damn stupid.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> For these forums yeah I stopped doing media for many reasons.


Says the best File Exchange poster of 06 as voted by the people.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I pay people to like me


Is that suppose to me. :side:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> 100 million dollars.


CORRECT right answer 

You get a prize for that


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

Diesel said:


> Blade's hardcore.


Not really just love to ride fast lol.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Truth - Cowie is a legend


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

THANKYOU

*bows*

I like ya Frankie.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> CORRECT right answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

blade what part of melbourne are you from?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Says the best File Exchange poster of 06 as voted by the people.


No that one didn't count rajah made a official award thread I didn't win. He listed the people who got votes i was not listed.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Blade said:


> Not really just love to ride fast lol.


Riding fast is hardcore.

Therefore, you're hardcore.


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

robostar24 said:


> blade what part of melbourne are you from?


Im in moorabbin.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Says the best File Exchange poster of 06 as voted by the people.


 



Nasty Nas said:


> Is that suppose to me.:side:


Nah


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

robostar24 said:


> blade what part of melbourne are you from?


Tip: Centre your banner. Thx.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> No that one didn't count rajah made a official award thread I didn't win. He listed the people who got votes i was not listed.


Oh. I thought you won something because you had it in your sig.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Blade said:


> Im in moorabbin.


ok, im from avondale heights


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- The Suns were able to pull a win out of their asses tonight.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I've been to moorabbin before. I think. Told Mr Cowie to buy me a house there but no go.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Oh. I thought you won something because you had it in your sig.


I had won the first one the one lady croft made then rajah said it didn't count and a made a official 2006 award thread I lost .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Truth- The Suns were able to pull a win out of their asses tonight.


They won? Nice. I stopped watching for no reason really.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nah


ok  I taught since I bought 19 people memberships you said I was buying them so they would like me. 



Cowie <3


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I got second in the VG category in that little award thing-a-ma-jig.

Truth - Watching the replay of Raw.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth ~ My sister is currently living in Geelong. So I have a bunch of Geelong Football Club swag . Everyone was talking about Melbourne, so I joined in.


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

Cowie said:


> I've been to moorabbin before. I think. Told Mr Cowie to buy me a house there but no go.



It is worth a fortune here now when 2 years ago you could not give houses away.

Melbourne is becoming like sydny as far as house prices go now it is a joke. My parents have a house in balwyn north, nothing fancy and the thing is worh about 750k. What a fucking joke that is.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> They won? Nice. I stopped watching for no reason really.


Yeah, they were able to come back at the end.

At one point near the end of the 4th quarter, Steve Nash got knocked out of bounds by Robert Horry, and Nash looked like he was just given The Pounce.


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth ~ My sister is currently living in Geelong. So I have a bunch of Geelong Football Club swag . Everyone was talking about Melbourne, so I joined in.


is that better bro


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a serious internet user.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> I had won the first one the one lady croft made then rajah said it didn't count and a made a official 2006 award thread I lost .


oohh

It was Bethany who made it. Don't confuse Sabrina with Bethany again kthx.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

robostar24 said:


> is that better bro


ha ha, I was joking, but yeah, it definitely looks better.

AMP, I did your banner request, not sure if you noticed.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'm a serious internet user.


you just want to see the pic don't you


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> oohh
> 
> It was Bethany who made it. Don't confuse Sabrina with Bethany again kthx.


I knew it was one of those ladys :$


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Blade said:


> It is worth a fortune here now when 2 years ago you could not give houses away.
> 
> Melbourne is becoming like sydny as far as house prices go now it is a joke. My parents have a house in balwyn north, nothing fancy and the thing is worh about 750k. What a fucking joke that is.


We were there in 02. Melbourne would be an awesome place to live. I paid 30k for my house in...03 I think. 30k what a laugh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

A new TTT should be made.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

WCW said:


> A new TTT should be made.


Seconded.


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

Cowie said:


> We were there in 02. Melbourne would be an awesome place to live. I paid 30k for my house in...03 I think. 30k what a laugh.



Bloody hell 30k lol that is awesome what is it worth now ? where abouts in oz are you ?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

is this the biggest TTT yet?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> A new TTT should be made.


Disagreed.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> is this the biggest TTT yet?


I think so.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> is this the biggest TTT yet?


By far.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Blade said:


> Bloody hell 30k lol that is awesome what is it worth now ? where abouts in oz are you ?


Prolly 170k? In Tasmania. Might have been 02 we bought it, dunno but we paid it off last year and are supposed to be renovating...not that I'm taking part in that shenanigans.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I wonder why this hasn't been brought up sooner then


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I wonder why this hasn't been brought up sooner then


It's been brought up a few times before.


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

Cowie said:


> Prolly 170k? In Tasmania. Might have been 02 we bought it, dunno but we paid it off last year and are supposed to be renovating...not that I'm taking part in that shenanigans.


Fantastic that is good that you have it paid off already.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> It's been brought up a few times before.


o


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Prolly 170k? In Tasmania. Might have been 02 we bought it, dunno but we paid it off last year and are supposed to be renovating...not that I'm taking part in that shenanigans.


Maybe a bit more Prices keep jumping in the suburbs near the city.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Blade said:


> Fantastic that is good that you have it paid off already.


Oh I don't own the heater, just the house. I'll always have a homeloan, just get money out of the redraw to buy stuff. You've gotta have stuff you have to pay each week. Even millionaires have homeloans.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I just basically turned the 3 word story thread around


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

Cowie said:


> Oh I don't own the heater, just the house. I'll always have a homeloan, just get money out of the redraw to buy stuff. You've gotta have stuff you have to pay each week. Even millionaires have homeloans.


LOL not all millionaires. (and no i don't mean me)


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie should make the new TTT.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Raw is good so far. but victoria jobbing :no:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Joe Hako should make it, tbh.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Blade said:


> LOL not all millionaires. (and no i don't mean me)


Oprah does. I watched Oprah ONCE and she said so. Seriously I don't watch daytime TV. Really.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Raw is good so far. but victoria jobbing :no:


I was ther 

and she should be luckly she was there

aren't you in vegas?


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> Cowie should make the new TTT.


um No. I'm sure Rajah will select a special friend to do it.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I was ther
> 
> and she should be luckly she was there
> 
> aren't you in vegas?


May 24 - May 31. its the 14th!

have you been drinking?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> May 24 - May 31. its the 14th!
> 
> have you been drinking?


no 

I forgot


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> no
> 
> I forgot


ok. just checking


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: If men could give birth I'd get my tubes tied. :agree:

[/random entrance]


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: If men could give birth I'd get my tubes tied. :agree:
> 
> [/random entrance]


I was just thinking that.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> ok. just checking


cool banner


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> cool banner


ty. i had it made like a month ago, but i just started using it. nice gif


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

lol poor victoria for having to job to candice. And as well as dog face for having to job to candice well at lest she it's still womens champ.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> lol poor victoria for having to job to candice. And as well as dog face for having to job to candice well at lest she it's still womens champ.


:lmao


----------



## RITS (Dec 12, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> lol poor victoria for having to job to candice. And as well as dog face for having to job to candice well at lest she it's still womens champ.


u dont like melina


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> lol poor victoria for having to job to candice. And as well as dog face for having to job to candice well at lest she it's still womens champ.


SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU IGNORANT MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


Stop stealing my thunder


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I had soccer reffing at school today. It sucked till two kids got into a fight. One was about 2ft tall and the other was about 5ft. The 5ft guy kneed the kid in the face knocking him out. Fuck, it was funny.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Stop stealing my thunder


You don't own that smiley.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU IGNORANT MOTHERFUCKER


I agree.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU IGNORANT MOTHERFUCKER




















































DAMN!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU IGNORANT MOTHERFUCKER


I thought I was your ignorant motherfucker:sad:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I seen the video of torrie and carlito. looks like he is heel and what he did to torrie last week. Qué un pendajo él estuvo al torrie la semana pasada :no Espero que don de ric patee su asno. :agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I thought I was your ignorant motherfucker:sad:


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Melina is ratings


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:agree: <------ To Headliner.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

robostar24 said:


> u dont like melina


I like her and victoria there great wrestlers that's why i said too bad they jobbed to candice there way better then her it's a shame. :no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> I like her and victoria there great wrestlers that's why i said too bad they jobbed to candice there way better then her it's a shame. :no:


I thought you hated Melina?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Headliner said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU IGNORANT MOTHERFUCKER


N igga are you high? been doing that lindsay lohan nose candy again?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

posted some of my recent stuff, ratings are welcomed 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/ratings-challenges/342245-some-recent-work.html


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

King of Kings said:


> posted some of my recent stuff, ratings are welcomed
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/ratings-challenges/342245-some-recent-work.html


Make me a banner. plz. :$


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I wonder if those are worth anything.

I enjoyed the XFL. I was disappointed when it folded. The big XFL logo trophy was bad-ass.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I thought you hated Melina?


Oh no I just like fucking with you  it's fun. i give shit to pyro too I drive him crazy he almost banned me once.  good times. plus I like edge I just like fucking with all the edge marks :lmao.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

King of Kings said:


> posted some of my recent stuff, ratings are welcomed
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/ratings-challenges/342245-some-recent-work.html


I really like Justin's banner


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NastyNas said:


> ***** are you high? been doing that lindsay lohan nose candy again?


No. But I think you been talkin to King Bookah lately.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> Oh no I just like fucking with you  it's fun. i give shit to pyro too I drive him crazy he almost banned me once.  good times. plus I like edge I just like fucking with all the edge marks :lmao.


WTF???????


Have you been doing some of that Lindsay Lohan nose candy?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I am so confused right now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I thought I was your ignorant motherfucker:sad:


sorry N igga you been replaced.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> I am so confused right now.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Scarface is on.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

NastyNas said:


> sorry N igga you been replaced.


....no


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah, Movement still ignorant. Stretching out the page like a ordinary uneducated *****:no:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Goon is on my TV.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> WTF???????
> 
> 
> Have you been doing some of that Lindsay Lohan nose candy?


No























maybe just a little.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nah, Movement still ignorant. Stretching out the page like a ordinary uneducated *****:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Liger does not approve of page stretching.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Liger does not approve of page stretching.


Liger got his ass kicked in World War 2 so his opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Liger wasn't even alive in WW 2.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Liger is embarrassed to show his face.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> Liger wasn't even alive in WW 2.


His people did.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

should I put the The back in my name?

also I have 2941 rep points..................anyone wanna help move that past the 3000 line?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> His people did.


LMAO


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

*Truth* - Another rant on CaLi has been made. 

*Thumbs Up*

I'm gonna start writing up a list of people who rant on him.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Just seen raw is was good. What a strange looking super kick at the end. LOL


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

What did they hope to accomplish with Fake Diesel and Razor Ramon?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What did they hope to accomplish with Fake Diesel and Razor Ramon?


They thought they could fool us.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Kendrick said:


> *Truth* - Another rant on CaLi has been made.
> 
> *Thumbs Up*
> 
> I'm gonna start writing up a list of people who rant on him.


And still no rant on nas was up wit dat?






I'm to nice I'm in need of a heel turn.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

thx Nickster & robostar

still not their yet :sad: 

must be going now though bye everyone

P.S Nas update your sig we have 44 members now  & Headliner start posting in the damn Hip-Hop thread


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for "The Real Double J" Jesse James


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I'm going to watch No Mercy 2002 soon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wny.....................?


NastyNas said:


> And still no rant on nas was up wit dat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, lets watch you get banned again!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nickster said:


> Truth - I'm going to watch No Mercy 2002 soon.


Good show. Although Triple H/Kane was painful to watch.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Nickster said:


> Truth - I'm going to watch No Mercy 2002 soon.


Great PPV


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I was way too much of a heel then I'll just go with a light touch this time.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

There was only like 3 title changes in the entire season of Raw '96.


Pretty crazy compared to now.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I have like 200 posts in this thread, while Cali has over 7000.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fake


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Do you guys think we're going to see Rey vs. Vince at SS? It's been rumored a bit.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCW said:


>


Truth - Fake. Don't get me started on that one again after the whole thread on it from last night.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

MNMItTeamOnScene is in the green. :no:

Edit- Not anymore :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Do you guys think we're going to see Rey vs. Vince at SS? It's been rumored a bit.


30%


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> 30%


Sounds about right.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Movement, you're going to get warned for rating wrong in the GFX section.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Sounds about right.


I could see Mysterio taking the ECW title off Vince


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I could see Mysterio taking the ECW title off Vince


Really? You see him holding the title until August?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/130375-dangerousinc.html

Sig is just a little bit over the limit :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Really? You see him holding the title until August?


idk


I see Lashley moving to RAW soon. He sucks in ECW anyway


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^Damn.

Didn't realize Movement wasn't here. I guess he can enjoy the warning then.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/130375-dangerousinc.html
> 
> Sig is just a little bit over the limit :side:


His avatar is more then just a little disturbing.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> idk
> 
> 
> I see Lashley moving to RAW soon. He sucks*...*


And that's the point in the sentence where you should've stopped. :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^:hb




WCW said:


> His avatar is more then just a little disturbing.


He's the one that posted that poster


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Killa CaLi said:


> He's the one that posted that poster


And then went all defensive when I showed 99% proof of it being fake.

The best part of that is he sent me a rep message saying he was LMAO @ me for being an ignoramous. Funny thing is, it was green rep.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OZ2mro_Ma-8


^That match is currently on my television screen


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I just saw a post suggesting Don King become booker of TNA.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I just saw a post suggesting Don King become booker of TNA.


I'd start watching if he was.


Where Don King goes, Michael Buffer follows.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Don King becoming booker of TNA would be Tremendatastic and Splendifirous.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Reading the XFL Media Guide.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That Austin/Vader match is crazy


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Downloading Bryan Danielson v Christopher Daniels v Low Ki


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WCW said:


> I just saw a post suggesting Don King become booker of TNA.


Despite Don King being crazy, he'd still be 100 times the booker anyone in TNA is.

Thinking of watching Punk vs. Danielson


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: There's about to be an incident in the rants section...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I AM SlaM said:


> Truth: There's about to be an incident in the rants section...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Low Ki just kicked Christopher Daniels in the head about 9 times


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: Yeah, I think I humbled him in one post. Kinda lame...

Not that I condone e-fighting, but...I haven't gone off on anyone in a long while. Kinda miss the fun.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

I just watched the Sopranos from last night.....crazy episode...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MNMItTeamOnScene says Edge is the best heel ever and Bret hart is the best babyface.


....


------------->


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Hogan is probably the best in both categories.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, either Hogan or Austin are best babyface imeo


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Stop lurking AMP


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Fallin said:


> Hogan is probably the best in both categories.


If the categories are suck and blow, I'll nod my head to that. :agree:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - I just found out that Koscheck is going to fight St. Pierre at UFC 74


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL nice posts in that rant SlaM. Owned & Abused.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Stop lurking AMP


:side:


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Slammy seems a bit grumpy lately.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: SlaMMy just got his first SWATCash check. SlaMMy be grumpy no more. 

Only downside is, the $42.70 isn't gonna cover the $350+ owed to Verizon (my net carrier) so SlaMMy's not gonna be logged on for awhile come the 18th.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Holy fuck $350? How many months have you not paid it? Here, they'll cut it off pretty much within a month if you don't pay your bill.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Well, the bills all rest on my mom. (Pathetic of me, but you know my situation)

She didn't tell me she was delinquent on the bill until they shut the phone off. And even then, I wasn't told the amount owed. Not like I'd a been able to pay it, but I could've gone about finding ways to.

I didn't think it was gonna be that high though. Kinda killed my plan of sending them $50 and telling them to just charge for internet from now on.

I'm working Weds and possibly Thurs. So I'll see how much I make doing that and plot my next move then. Might be going back to the stone age. (Mimicks irritating dial-up noise)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Truth: Ben, get into the Raw section. Something has to be done about those Edge threads.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Bummer.

Is 7758 like your referral number for swat cash?


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Aye. They've reduced me to a number...and that's the one.


----------



## The Kendrick (Jun 24, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CTtniB6nKg0

Holy Mother Fuck! Watch this.

:lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

OMFG THREAD KILA~~~


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

BARREL ROLL.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Dive Roll!1


----------



## MasterDG™ (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice so how is every one.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - It looks like we have a classic case of dead TTT thread on our hands. Anyone want to help me rid this thread of its deadness?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Howdy.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Active thread.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Carlito's reaction was laughable.


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hello, anyone there?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i$e said:


> Carlito's reaction was laughable.


I didn't bother watching Raw, what was his reaction like then, terrible?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I didn't bother watching Raw, what was his reaction like then, terrible?


There were a _couple_ of cheers at first, then they died down and everyone was kinda like serious cat, nobody knew if he was heel or not and it was just silent.

They even had to play the tape of him ditching Torrie on the tron' again. Still no reaction. Then after almost jobbing to Val Venis Flair came out and he ran away like a little bitch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carlito is the future of the business, and it sounds like he proved that once again last night.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

here for a good 5 minutes


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Carlito is the future of the business, and it sounds like he proved that once again last night.


*CARLITO IS WRESTLING!11!~!!1!!*


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

To put it in perspective, he got less reaction than Orton, and he got sweet fuck all.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

If you were there you would know the crowd was exactly as i$e said, I marked for Carlito for like ten seconds then got bored


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Orton got no reaction whatsoever, even worse than Carlito I'd say. Carlito got a few cheers, Orton got dead silence.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Orton got no reaction whatsoever, even worse than Carlito I'd say. Carlito got a few cheers, Orton got dead silence.


there was some kids booing him but they got bored


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi...


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Carlito getting cheers after he turns heel is just typical.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Carlito getting cheers after he turns heel is just typical.


he did have a bad heel turn though, and I'm a Carlito fan so I cheered for all of ten seconds (I know you don't like him)\

must be going now


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

THE IWC, THEY FUCKING HATE FACE WRESTLERS!!!!11!!


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

TNA! TNA!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Just this minute got done watching Heroes episode 22.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

to the monster are you a killswitch fan


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Truth: I will mark out if Jericho returns to WWE


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

truth- i dealt Jericho will ever cameback to wwe


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Taker1989 said:


> to the monster are you a killswitch fan


Yep.

Truth - Listening to Killswitch Engage song My Curse at the moment.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Yep.
> 
> Truth - Listening to Killswitch Engage song My Curse at the moment.


truth- im a fan of them to but only in the last 2 month . And My curse is not a bad song


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Taker1989 said:


> truth- im a fan of them to but only in the last 2 month . And My curse is not a bad song


Truth - I've liked them for awhile, currently The Arms Of Sorrow is my fav song from them, The End Of A Heartache is also a good song imo.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

truth- my fav killswitch song is the eye of the storm


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Might log off soon and play on Burnout: Revenge


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I have never heard a Killswitch song.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Whoever finds me a post by a member called Arktik , i'll donate them 1000 points.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

POD said:


> Truth - I have never heard a Killswitch song.


truth- you should they are a good band


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Killswitch are fucking wicked. 

Truth, I've never seen the TTT thread halfway down the second page before.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I thought Sevilla would actually win La Liga this season, but appears Real are in the driving seat and with Barca's dip in form, that won't help them at all win the league for the 3rd time in a row.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Whoever finds me a post by a member called Arktik , i'll donate them 1000 points.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/3833310-post141.html
:hb


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I'm about to ask Matt (MrMondayNight) If he'd like a bet on the Champions League final next week? Say who will win it?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Cheers MMN.

Hey POD we still on for that 20k bet on the Champions League? i say Milan.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Truth - I am going to watch the CL final.

Carl have we still got that 20,000 point bet?.

Fuck sake you just answered what I was thinking .

Yeah and Il go for Liverpool.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Truth - I'm about to ask Matt (MrMondayNight) If he'd like a bet on the Champions League final next week? Say who will win it?


Yeah, I already have a few best on though. I'll have to owe you the points. I bet 2000 that Liverpool win 



> Cheers MMN.


No problem, I got double points donated for speed, what a kind guy you are


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

POD said:


> Truth - I am going to watch the CL final.
> 
> Carl have we still got that 20,000 point bet?.
> 
> ...


Yeah. :lmao


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Shakes Hands*


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Hi.

Truth - I got followed after school by a gang of teenagers. One said to another "Oi, go nick that little boy's phone". I was like OH SH*T!!! I ran like hell!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Luck doesn't favour you, i'm rather good at predicting big final results. Like i knew Watford would get promoted last season, which was a 16 to 1 shot with Sky bet btw. I also knew Liverpool would win the FA Cup last year and Man U would win the league this year, no joke...

...You watch now Liverpool will win 4-0 against AC Milan. :no: 



MrMondayNight said:


> Yeah, I already have a few best on though. I'll have to owe you the points. I bet 2000 that Liverpool win


K 2000 for AC Milan to win.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Hi.
> 
> Truth - I got followed after school by a gang of teenagers. One said to another "Oi, go nick that little boy's phone". I was like OH SH*T!!! I ran like hell!


Damn that sucks. Did you get away OK?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Milan will pwn Liverpool


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

truth-Stevie G will get the winner for LiverPool


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

RaS said:


> Damn that sucks. Did you get away OK?


Damn close. I was scared so I ran across a 4-way crossing road. (You know, the ones with traffic lights shaped like a +)

Close but yeah.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Damn close. I was scared so I ran across a 4-way crossing road. (You know, the ones with traffic lights shaped like a +)
> 
> Close but yeah.


At least you got away but it's a shame that there is people like that out there. :no:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Anyone who thinks Milan the CL Final will win, state a wager and we're on. Liverpool have this in the bag :agree:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - I see West Brom getting promoted, beating Derby in the final...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Truth: In my lifetime I have seen Liverpool lose 2 finals. It will not be 3, becuase in Athens we'll win it 6 times.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Anyone who thinks Milan the CL Final will win, state a wager and we're on. Liverpool have this in the bag :agree:


Let's dance!

5k sound good?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - Anyone who thinks Milan the CL Final will win, state a wager and we're on. Liverpool have this in the bag :agree:


you mean like a Vbookie wager?

If not, gimme half your points if Milan win, i'll give you all my points plus 20 gifts if L'pool get it :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Truth - I see West Brom getting promoted, beating Debry in the final...


As do I. The bigger the game, the better Kevin Philips is. He'll definitely score in the final and I see The Baggies back in the big league.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I hope Derby go up because Billy Davies is a legend. :agree:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> As do I. The bigger the game, the better Kevin Philips is. He'll definitely score in the final and I see The Baggies back in the big league.


Kevin Phillips is a goal machine. Best striker Sunderland ever had, he even won the European Golden Boot one year.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

RaS said:


> Let's dance!
> 
> 5k sound good?


Very good. It's on :agree:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

rKo_Destiny said:


> As do I. The bigger the game, the better Kevin Philips is. He'll definitely score in the final and I see The Baggies back in the big league.


I would of liked Derby in the FA Premier League since they did finish 3rd and came so close and haven't been in the top flight of football for so damn long, but i see them just losing out in the final to West Brom.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

:$


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Very good. It's on :agree:


Easy points.  I usually support the British side but Rino has me pulling for Milan.

I'm out!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth - Logging off now, later everyone.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Later Jon 

Truth: Milan will bottle it again, we are the kings of major finals :agree:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> Later Jon
> 
> Truth: Milan will bottle it again, we are the kings of major finals :agree:


pfft, you got lucky two years ago. Milan won't make the same mistakes again, trust me


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If it wasn't for all the cocky Liverpool fans on here I wouldn't be fussed if Liverpool win, but honestly I hope Milan fucking kill them now what with all the '6 times' bollocks, well done you've spent the whole season once again only trying to win one cup, awesome stuff be proud.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> If it wasn't for all the cocky Liverpool fans on here I wouldn't be fussed if Liverpool win, but honestly I hope Milan fucking kill them now what with all the '6 times' bollocks, well done you've spent the whole season once again only trying to win one cup, awesome stuff be proud.


I am proud that we got to the final of the BIGGEST CLUB COMPETITION IN THE WORLD for the 2nd time in 3 years. Also you say the Liverpool fans are being cocky. What do you expect me to say, "Liverpool are gonna get destroyed in the final".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> If it wasn't for all the cocky Liverpool fans on here I wouldn't be fussed if Liverpool win, but honestly I hope Milan fucking kill them now what with all the '6 times' bollocks, well done you've spent the whole season once again only trying to win one cup, awesome stuff be proud.


Shut up united geek!
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4123985-post4.html


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Shut up united geek!
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4123985-post4.html


:lmao

:$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Every fan on here seems to think they have the final won, just because of Liverpool's history in finals.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Saying the champions cup winner is the best team in Europe is complete bullshit. Liverpool are third in their division, with god knows how many points behind, and on the other hand you've got Milan who finished fourth in their division, in which the champion could score 99(!) points. To me, these two teams can not be called the best in Europe, no sir.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Shut up united geek!
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4123985-post4.html


Flaming outside rants = one week ban.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Every fan on here seems to think they have the final won, just because of Liverpool's history in finals.


We don't have it won, but I do think we have a very big chance, the cockiness is just Liverpool fans being Liverpool fans. People saying Milan are going to hammer us is a stupid thing to say. It will obviously be a close game but I think we will edge it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Saying the champions cup winner is the best team in Europe is complete bullshit. Liverpool are third in their division, with god knows how many points behind, and on the other hand you've got Milan who finished fourth in their division, in which the champion could score 99(!) points. To me, these two teams can not be called the best in Europe, no sir.


Concurred but it's still a nice thing to win.

My logic in thinking Liverpool will win are Milan are fucking scum...

And I think there squad has gotten worse since the 2005 CL Final whereas Liverpool's has gotten better. I have no idea how either Gilardino or Inzaghi are meant to score against Liverpool's mean defence.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Flaming outside rants = one week ban.


:lmao nice. He was just gonna flame someone else anyway.

When he comes back he'll make a rant.....

ROLE MODEL YOU LITTLE BITCH GET IN HERE AND EXPLAIN YOURSELF YOU UNITED GEEK.

Something like that.:$


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Concurred but it's still a nice thing to win.
> 
> My logic in thinking Liverpool will win are Milan are fucking scum...
> 
> And I think there squad has gotten worse since the 2005 CL Final whereas Liverpool's has gotten better. I have no idea how either Gilardino or Inzaghi are meant to score against Liverpool's mean defence.


Pippo always finds a way!!11! :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Headliner said:


> :lmao nice. He was just gonna flame someone else anyway.
> 
> When he comes back he'll make a rant.....
> 
> ...


Most likely. I've been waiting for him to give me a reason to ban him, idiot makes so many useless posts.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Saying the champions cup winner is the best team in Europe is complete bullshit. Liverpool are third in their division, with god knows how many points behind, and on the other hand you've got Milan who finished fourth in their division, in which the champion could score 99(!) points. To me, these two teams can not be called the best in Europe, no sir.


meh

Just becuase Anderlecht never get past the group stages


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> meh
> 
> Just becuase Anderlecht never get past the group stages


Next year, next year.

At least we can sing : We've won it 29 tiiiiiiimes... :side: (not the champions league, but meh)


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Truth - Headliner has to have the scariest avatar on this forum. I never want to piss off a kid with down syndrome now as I'll fear for my life :$

Truth - I find it hard to believe that Berbatov wants to stay at Spurs. It's good to see a loyal player but I'm scared he'll steal fourth place


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Next year, next year.
> 
> At least we can sing : We've won it 29 tiiiiiiimes... :side: (not the champions league, but meh)


The Jupiler League is Europe's real elite competition, eh Tony?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> The Jupiler League is Europe's real elite competition, eh Tony?


definitly :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

MrMondayNight said:


> The Jupiler League is Europe's real elite competition, eh Tony?


Truth - If my memory servs correct Anderlecht have won the European Cup once. That's one more than Arsenal


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfK5fYyNCKk
Greatness


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

rKo_Destiny said:


> Truth - If my memory servs correct Anderlecht have won the European Cup once. That's one more than Arsenal


They've won Europe Cup 3(Uefa Cup) once, and Europe Cup 2(Cup of cupwinners, or something like that) three times. Never have they won the European Cup 1 or Champions Leauge.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Truth - Ever since I got a Lastfm account, I've been listening to music more. :side:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Truth - Ever since I got a Lastfm account, I've been listening to music more. :side:


Same :side:

Truth: 4000 posts :hb


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

NOW THIS IS GREATNESS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pP778-3qCb4


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Truth: Just bought a membership for someone else.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Who?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Dr Dre. said:


> Who?


Something Savage. Really good wrestling poster who seems to go unnoticed.



> The 5/11 episode Friday Night Smackdown finished with a 2.6 broadcast rating, and a 5.0 share. WWE hyping the World Heavyweight title change with Edge cashing in his money in the bank titlt shot to defeated The Undertaker did not help the ratings. Smackdown is averaging a 2.8 in 2007.


That sucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Edge can't draw


----------



## Chase360 (Dec 6, 2006)

Truth: I got off of school early due to exams.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Edge can't draw


The reason for this weeks low Smackdown rating is because WWE spoiled it.

Makes me laugh.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just posted pics of TNA's new belts in the TNA section.

Truth #2 - Watching the RAW after Survivor Series 1997.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* I would have marked out if Kane had won the title, especially with his history with the Undertaker. The Edge win did nothing for me, down to the fact it was rather expected once he got the MITB contract.

*Truth-* Watching Emmerdale.

"Bah"...


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Is an awesome logo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Refuse said:


> The reason for this weeks low Smackdown rating is because WWE spoiled it.
> 
> Makes me laugh.


Even if WWE didn't spoil it the ratings wouldn't have changed I don't think.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Even if WWE didn't spoil it the ratings wouldn't have changed I don't think.


The spoiler made no difference what so ever, they didn't lose or gain viewers.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Even if WWE didn't spoil it the ratings wouldn't have changed I don't think.


I agree. WWE took a calculated risk on this one. They knew that not announcing it would change the ratings really, but that spoiling it could have a ratings pay-off or backfire. 

It was a smart move, just didn't pay off for them.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Even if WWE didn't spoil it the ratings wouldn't have changed I don't think.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/342302-big-debut-brock-lesnar.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> The spoiler made no difference what so ever, they didn't lose or gain viewers.


Exactly, so there's really no point in blaming the spoiler. WWE had hoped that the spoiler would gain them a few new viewers and it didn't, but it also didn't harm them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/342302-big-debut-brock-lesnar.html


Sweet an MMA thread. Time to actually post in the WWE section.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh and it has to be said, because I haven't said it today:

TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA


THEY ARE WRESTLING


Glad I've got that out of the way.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Its a possibilty people just didnt watch because they already knew the ending.

I didnt know the rating was the same I thought it dropped.


I hope that this means they wont spoil it the next time a title change happens on Smackdown.


Edit: Dinner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Oh and it has to be said, because I haven't said it today:
> 
> TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA
> 
> ...


Spoilers for Impact actually look good. Seen em?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Spoilers for Impact actually look good. Seen em?


Yeah, I was surprised. I might actually bother to watch.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> Yeah, I was surprised. I might actually bother to watch.


Might be a turning point for TNA capped off by Joe winning the belt at Slammiversary.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

If Angle wins the belt, it's another step back for them. Joe is the best thing in TNA, the sooner they build the show around him the better.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> If Angle wins the belt, it's another step back for them. Joe is the best thing in TNA, the sooner they build the show around him the better.


Meh, I don't know if it's a step back for the company but Joe is obviously the way to go. I wouldn't mind them giving Angle the belt and then decided to do a 4 month build to Joe/Angle at Bound For Glory. Whether or not they actually know how to do a 4 month build between the two is a different story.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, I don't know if it's a step back for the company but Joe is obviously the way to go. I wouldn't mind them giving Angle the belt and then decided to do a 4 month build to Joe/Angle at Bound For Glory. Whether or not they actually know how to do a 4 month build between the two is a different story.


I'd love that, if I hadn't already seen them go at it three times and each time living me personally disappointed.

If Angle gets the belt it's a gamble really, it could go well or it could be just awful.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh, I don't know if it's a step back for the company but Joe is obviously the way to go. I wouldn't mind them giving Angle the belt and then decided to do a 4 month build to Joe/Angle at Bound For Glory. Whether or not they actually know how to do a 4 month build between the two is a different story.


4 month build.....TNA......
...
...
.
..
.
.
.
.
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The new TNA title looks ugly


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> The new TNA title looks ugly


I like it.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> I like it.


y


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> y


I like the way it looks?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I'd love that, if I hadn't already seen them go at it three times and each time living me personally disappointed.
> 
> If Angle gets the belt it's a gamble really, it could go well or it could be just awful.


I wouldn't mind them going at it one more time for the belt and Joe winning at their biggest PPV. I again don't know if they could do it but I wouldn't complain.

WCW: They built Sting/Jarrett over 7-8 months. Of course Sting took off like 2-3 of those months but still, they've done a long build before.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I like it as well, it's better than the other new belts.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

As long as Joe gets the belt at BFG and it's a fucking big moment, I'll be happy. Surely they can manage that.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I wouldn't mind them going at it one more time for the belt and Joe winning at their biggest PPV. I again don't know if they could do it but I wouldn't complain.
> 
> *WCW: They built Sting/Jarrett over 7-8 months. Of course Sting took off like 2-3 of those months but still, they've done a long build before.*


That was when Mike Tenay and Scott D'Amore were booking though.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I like it as well, it's better than the other new belts.


 

The other belt is The Nature Boy Ric Flair's belt.


Did you just insult Ric Flair?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> That was when Mike Tenay and Scott D'Amore were booking though.


True. But after Sacrifice and with the Impact Spoilers I'm restoring a bit of faith in TNA. I'm sure they'll find a way to fuck it up but for the time being I'm on their side.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Vito got released


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/342274-who-sucks-more-orton-michaels.html


I voted for HBK




AMPLine4Life said:


> Vito got released


Who?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Vito got released


This is worse than when Angle left :side:


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Vito got released


YEAH!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/342274-who-sucks-more-orton-michaels.html
> 
> 
> I voted for HBK
> ...


You did notice that the thread title and poll title are different right?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You did notice that the thread title and poll title are different right?


Yeah, I believe HBK is better than Orton


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


>


That was an awesome entrence last night. :agree:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That Entrance is so over the top. I'm betting he never has it again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Edge is definatly one of my top three favorite wrestlers right now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, I believe HBK is better than Orton


Ok, just making sure.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't really like Edge at all. 


He needs a ladder with him for me to like him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the rep comment Role Model. Even I though I think you repped me with the same words before :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

What a shock the Edge hating bandwagon is starting.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> Thanks for the rep comment Role Model. Even I though I think you repped me with the same words before :side:


Your gif died


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Thanks for the rep comment Role Model. Even I though I think you repped me with the same words before :side:


Most likely. :$


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Nobody knows who I am :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> What a shock the Edge hating bandwagon is starting.


Are you accusing me of something?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

ZanderM said:


> Nobody knows who I am :side:


Happy birthday?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

No, should I be? :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Your gif died


:sad: I'll fix it in a minute.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> No, should I be? :side:


I'll start the bandwaggon right now


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> Happy birthday?


I don't know how you're not dead coming to this forum and being allergic to stupid shit.


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

Truth - Writing a ghost story for my English Homework. I was thinking...

Then, JKA, Nolo King and RS burst through the door. There was a figure standing in the shadows in the corner. He stepped out of the dark...
"YOU'RE BANNED!"
"...R-Rajah?!"
How about it?!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I'll start the bandwaggon right now


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Writing a ghost story for my English Homework. I was thinking...
> 
> Then, JKA, Nolo King and RS burst through the door. There was a figure standing in the shadows in the corner. He stepped out of the dark...
> "YOU'RE BANNED!"
> ...


Sounds good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Edge sucks :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Bandwith sucks :sad:


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

mysteriorocks619 said:


> Truth - Writing a ghost story for my English Homework. I was thinking...
> 
> Then, JKA, Nolo King and RS burst through the door. There was a figure standing in the shadows in the corner. He stepped out of the dark...
> "YOU'RE BANNED!"
> ...


You forgot to add "lawls" lol other wise still good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Truth: here for an hour or so.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Truth: here for an hour or so.


Hey Jason. Sup?


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> You forgot to add "lawls" lol other wise still good.


He could make it scarier by adding a twist, VS offered Nole an admin spot.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4124390-post81.html


:lmaoDude has problems


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

Truth - Just got finished watching Sacrifice and the Texas Deathmatch is my current TNA MOTY.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Hey Jason. Sup?


Allo allo. Not too much is up. Just relaxing, just bitched someone out for bitching about having their banner request closed for being 1 day early and making a big deal out of it. And no, it wasn't SIAG. You?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4124390-post81.html
> 
> 
> :lmaoDude has problems


All he needs is weed and wrestling and he's set for life. Nice life.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Allo allo. Not too much is up. Just relaxing, just bitched someone out for bitching about having their banner request closed for being 1 day early and making a big deal out of it. And no, it wasn't SIAG. You?


Not much either. I'll be on MSN later.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Just got finished watching Sacrifice and the Texas Deathmatch is my current TNA MOTY.


You got it better than Joe/Christian? 

I may have to re-watch both to judge.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> All he needs is weed and wrestling and he's set for life. Nice life.


Yeah, TNA/WWE


Mostly ROH though


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

"Triple Gay is a little bitch. period." :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Not much either. I'll be on MSN later.


Aight.

You must like my new banner !


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Helloooo


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Homicide_187 said:


> Truth - Just got finished watching Sacrifice and the Texas Deathmatch is my current TNA MOTY.


That sounds about right, I enjoyed it more than Joe/Christian.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Allo allo. Not too much is up. Just relaxing, just bitched someone out for bitching about having their banner request closed for being 1 day early and making a big deal out of it. And no, it wasn't SIAG. You?


Yeah that was rather lame, but rules are rules. :side:


----------



## Homicide_187 (Sep 22, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> You got it better than Joe/Christian?
> 
> I may have to re-watch both to judge.


I think it was a little better to be honest not to mention it had a better storyline than the Cage/Joe match going into it which also helped a lot.

Truth - Looking forward to ECW tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Aight.
> 
> You must like my new banner !


Pretty awesome. Bethany made it.

I never saw Joe/Christian :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> All he needs is weed and wrestling and he's set for life. Nice life.


He needs a gf.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Yeah that was rather lame, but rules are rules. :side:


He was told to pm Carl about it the next day to open it. But now Carl isn't online!! OH NO!! So he of course had to scramble to find Lady B's MSN to get it opened.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/157312-btbgod.html

Nice UT. :sad:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Pretty awesome. Bethany made it.
> 
> I never saw Joe/Christian :$


Indeed. I'm glad it uses pics with curly hair. Too many people like her with straight hair.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Homicide_187 said:


> I think it was a little better to be honest not to mention it had a better storyline than the Cage/Joe match going into it which also helped a lot.
> 
> Truth - Looking forward to ECW tonight.


True. I still want to watch both again though.

:lmao Monty. Ratings up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/157312-btbgod.html
> 
> Nice UT. :sad:


got to love his banner, too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

^^True. Why would anyone pay $10 to show that?



DDMac said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/157312-btbgod.html
> 
> Nice UT. :sad:


Whats worse btbgod or King of Booking? I think a poll is needed. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

DDMac said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/157312-btbgod.html
> 
> Nice UT. :sad:


What a horrible banner. He's got a bunch of jobbers and Randy Savage :no:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/157312-btbgod.html
> 
> Nice UT. :sad:


So so so so so bad.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Indeed. I'm glad it uses pics with curly hair. Too many people like her with straight hair.


I like her both curly and straight.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> What a horrible banner. He's got a bunch of jobbers and Randy Savage :no:


*Clears throat*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> I like her both curly and straight.


You are a smart smart man. :agree:

Liking CC helps too .


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jax_the_ax said:


> *Clears throat*


Why are you clearing your throat when I was clearly pointing out that Savage shouldn't be grouped in with those jobbers?


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> You are a smart smart man. :nod:
> 
> Liking CC helps too .


:agree: :agree: :agree:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

New sig.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOH 
YEEEEEEEEAAH!!!!*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> New sig.


Right before a loss to Orton . 

But I must admit, I'm liking what they are doing with Orton right now :$.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> *Right before a loss to Orton .*
> 
> But I must admit, I'm liking what they are doing with Orton right now :$.


Yeah :sad: But it was the only gif I could find of Benoit with the WHC.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love Orton's punishment, in a match with HBK at a PPV. Life's a bitch.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't remember how to change my default internet browser


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I can't remember how to change my default internet browser


which browser are you trying to make your default?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I can't remember how to change my default internet browser


In internet options. If you want it to be firefox go to internet options and at the bottom of the main page hit check now. If you want it to be IE go to internet options and the programs tab and make default. Only 2 I know.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I love Orton's punishment, in a match with HBK at a PPV. Life's a bitch.


At least he'll job.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Playing FM07


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yeah :sad: But it was the only gif I could find of Benoit with the WHC.


Still a nice gif .


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Artik not posting in the Hip-Hop thread = ratings


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

I like Layla's ass in your banner. :yum:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Still a nice gif .


Yeah, JBLoser needs to get some more DVDs because he's a great gif maker. I remember him saying something in the gif thread about him only having SS 04 on DVD.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4124523-post18.html

He seems to think new belts will make them a better company. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> I like Layla's ass in your banner. :yum:


Its...

Hotter than Hell.

:agree:



Brye said:


> Yeah, JBLoser needs to get some more DVDs because he's a great gif maker. I remember him saying something in the gif thread about him only having SS 04 on DVD.


That sucks. Can he not use downloaded material? 

Are you making gifs again yet?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4124523-post18.html
> 
> He seems to think new belts will make them a better company. :side:


the same way new team jersey's make you a better team


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I fixed it :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> the same way new team jersey's make you a better team


And getting disgusting man boobs out of your sig makes you a better poster :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Its...
> 
> Hotter than Hell.
> 
> ...


Can't :sad:

I need a keygen for MDI or something. Until then, I can't. My trial ran out.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4124523-post18.html
> 
> He seems to think new belts will make them a better company. :side:


They will.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Can't :sad:
> 
> I need a keygen for MDI or something. Until then, I can't. My trial ran out.


is it called MDI or is that short for something cause I might be able to find a keygen



J_MeRCe™ said:


> And getting disgusting man boobs out of your sig makes you a better poster :side:


naturally, and I mark for Viscera


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Can't :sad:
> 
> I need a keygen for MDI or something. Until then, I can't. My trial ran out.


Ah. What is the full name of the program? I'll look for a torrent for you. Have you looked through torrents yet?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

What the fuck is it with crappy PM's today?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Ah. What is the full name of the program? I'll look for a torrent for you. Have you looked through torrents yet?


Microsoft Digital Image. I haven't had the time recently. I don't use torrents much so I'd have no idea what I'd be doing.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I need a Cyberlink Powerdvd V7 CD key .


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Microsoft Digital Image. I haven't had the time recently.


sure shun me


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Playing FM07


 What team?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> sure shun me


:$:sad:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

j20 said:


> What team?


Juventus, i hate the foreign rule in the Italian league!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Brye said:


> Microsoft Digital Image. I haven't had the time recently. I don't use torrents much so I'd have no idea what I'd be doing.


Alright, I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- TNA's new "world" title looks like crap, IMO.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Alright, I'll see what I can find.


Thanks  Hopefully someone can find it for me. I requested it in file exchange but got nothing.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> :$:sad:




I looked through isohunt & fulldls and found nothing I will keep looking


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Failing Satire said:


> Juventus, i hate the foreign rule in the Italian league!


 It is a Bastard all right. 

I've just started a Mexico game.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- TNA's new "world" title looks like crap, IMO.


Meh I like it more than the other new belts. But untill I see proper pictures of all of them I can't really say what I think.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I looked through isohunt & fulldls and found nothing I will keep looking


Thanks for trying


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> Meh I like it more than the other new belts. But untill I see proper pictures of all of them I can't really say what I think.


The tag titles look like they're made of plastic. :lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4124470-post3185.html


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4124470-post3185.html


he is right


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> he is right


Life is spelled wrong in your usertitle.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:yum:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sup K?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Life is spelled wrong in your usertitle.


thats how I wanted it spelled


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> :yum:


Is that Jason Sensation/Mordecai analogy?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> :yum:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvx8KHX8_zQ


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sup Brye.


AMPLine4Life said:


> Is that Jason Sensation/Mordecai analogy?


 Nah......................


Killa CaLi said:


>


:ns


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

truth : 'ere


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> *Sup Brye.*
> 
> Nah......................
> 
> :ns


Not too much, just watching Triple H vs Y2J from WM X8

You?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth- Saints are going up as we now winning 2-1


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nothing much I guess.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> truth : 'ere


what?


Headliner said:


> Nothing much I guess.


why don't you post in the Hip-Hop section then


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> what?


:side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth- Went to a funeral parade today for a fallen soldier that lived in my town.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=b1yF97S0CWE&mode=related&search=

^^^^^^HHH took a shot at Flair at the end of that video.


MoveMent™ said:


> what?
> 
> 
> why don't you post in the Hip-Hop section then


I didn't know we had a hip-hop section.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> :side:


 hey



Brye said:


> Truth- Went to a funeral parade today for a fallen soldier that lived in my town.


sounds nice but I never heard of a funeral parade


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth- Hello deary poos.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=b1yF97S0CWE&mode=related&search=
> 
> ^^^^^^HHH took a shot at Flair at the end of that video.
> 
> I didn't know we had a hip-hop section.


you know what I meant 

King bookah post in there


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> hey
> 
> 
> 
> sounds nice but I never heard of a funeral parade


Its just called a parade but its really just a bunch of cops driving down the street escorting the hearse.

Hi Bethany.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> hey
> 
> 
> 
> sounds nice but I never heard of a funeral parade


Hi, *forgot your name*, what up? :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Truth- Went to a *funeral parade* today for a fallen soldier that lived in my town.


What an oxymoron.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> you know what I meant
> 
> King bookah post in there


What does he have to do with me? He's on his own little path...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> What an oxymoron.


Yeah, I know. I don't understand why they call it a parade.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/youtube-section/342351-these-guys-need-girlfriends.html#post4124769

This is a must-watch.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jerichoholic said:


> Hi, *forgot your name*, what up? :side:


:side:



Brye said:


> Its just called a parade but its really just a bunch of cops driving down the street escorting the hearse.
> 
> Hi Bethany.


o


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

i$e said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/youtube-section/342351-these-guys-need-girlfriends.html#post4124769
> 
> This is a must-watch.


y


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> What does he have to do with me? He's on his own little path...


:side:

would one post in there kill you?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> :side:
> 
> would one post in there kill you?


No. But it would probably waste my time.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, I know. I don't understand why they call it a parade.


They paraded down the street in the honor of the dead... It makes sense to me if thats what happened.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

BTB World Cup... 05-15-2007 02:47 AM CMAngle33 - Would you just shut the fuck up?

And he wondered why he got banned? That guy has a real attitude problem.
*
Truth-* Watching Terminator 2 on Sci Fi(For English Folk).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOUqV-tVkCo&NR=1

I have no memory of this.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> No. But it would probably waste my time.


you waste your time talking to me I don't see the difference



WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOUqV-tVkCo&NR=1
> 
> I have no memory of this.


me either but your a bigger wrestlin fan than me anyway


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

Yo Movement recommend me some Common songs please


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOUqV-tVkCo&NR=1
> 
> I have no memory of this.


hulk vs Flair i remember this match


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOUqV-tVkCo&NR=1
> 
> I have no memory of this.


Me either


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> BTB World Cup... 05-15-2007 02:47 AM CMAngle33 - Would you just shut the fuck up?
> 
> And he wondered why he got banned? That guy has a real attitude problem.
> *
> Truth-* Watching Terminator 2 on Sci Fi(For English Folk).


He got banned? Ratings


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

WCW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOUqV-tVkCo&NR=1
> 
> I have no memory of this.


O_O?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I too cannot recall that match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Keep_It_Fresh said:


> They paraded down the street in the honor of the dead... It makes sense to me if thats what happened.


Yeah, your right. But when you think of parade, you don't think of death mostly.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

That was right before Hogan/Taker from JD '02


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Dr Dre. said:


> Yo Movement recommend me some Common songs please


you got a couple days

charms alarm
Testify
the corner
the hustle
soul power
the people
play your cards right
the questions 


just to name a few


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Truth* RAW, SD! &ECW logo... 05-14-2007 12:51 PM dangerousinc Grizzle sod that forgot to take her daily pills huh? 

All cos I closed his post.

If you like to red rep... http://www.wrestlingforum.com/reputation.php?p=4117719


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He got banned? Ratings


No, but he got banned a month or so ago, and got banned on his other 2 accounts. He deserves to be banned for ruining something that was funny in small amounts. Instead, he murdered Serious Cat and got away with the crime.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lady B said:


> *Truth* RAW, SD! &ECW logo... 05-14-2007 12:51 PM dangerousinc Grizzle sod that forgot to take her daily pills huh?
> 
> All cos I closed his post.
> 
> If you like to red rep... http://www.wrestlingforum.com/reputation.php?p=4117719


Done


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Lady B said:


> *Truth* RAW, SD! &ECW logo... 05-14-2007 12:51 PM dangerousinc Grizzle sod that forgot to take her daily pills huh?
> 
> All cos I closed his post.
> 
> If you like to red rep... http://www.wrestlingforum.com/reputation.php?p=4117719


Truth - I red repped him for that freaky ass avatar he has.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - I red repped him for that freaky ass avatar he has.


:lmao

Derek, long time no see!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Truth: ROH is boring me now, starting to die out on it. I've been following/watching IWA-MS & WWE lately. Maybe it's just a current fad/mark out moment for me, but yeah, ROH does nothing for me at the moment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I remember that Hogan/Flair match. I watched that Raw. The ending was great. I can't believe WWE wasted that match on Raw. 


MoveMent™ said:


> you waste your time talking to me I don't see the difference


Good point.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Lady B said:


> *Truth* RAW, SD! &ECW logo... 05-14-2007 12:51 PM dangerousinc Grizzle sod that forgot to take her daily pills huh?
> 
> All cos I closed his post.
> 
> If you like to red rep... http://www.wrestlingforum.com/reputation.php?p=4117719


truth-just done my first red rep ever on this forum


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> you got a couple days
> 
> charms alarm
> Testify
> ...


Thanks 

Have you heard Go To Church by Ice Cube?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I remember that Hogan/Flair match. I watched that Raw. The ending was great. I can't believe WWE wasted that match on Raw.
> 
> Good point.


then you will do it?



Dr Dre. said:


> Thanks
> 
> Have you heard Go To Church by Ice Cube?


yeah I don't really like that song though


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> then you will do it?


I already posted in that thread before. Look at the list of users who posted in there. I'm at the bottom.


----------



## Ste (Nov 23, 2006)

> yeah I don't really like that song though


I love it


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4124903-post71.html

:lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4124903-post71.html
> 
> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rajah and Pyro have more posts in that hip hop thread than I do.:lmao


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

COME ON DERBY


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Listening to "Smells like Nirvana" :$


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

i$e said:


> COME ON DERBY


come on Southampton


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Rajah and Pyro have more posts in that hip hop thread than I do.:lmao


you haven't posted since I asked you too so post pls


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4124903-post71.html
> 
> :lmao


I'd mark


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Taker1989 said:


> come on Southampton


No.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

i$e said:


> No.


Rasiak just scored


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> you haven't posted since I asked you too so post pls


I just posted now shut your ignorant ass up!

Thanks


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I KNOW, IM RAGING.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I just posted now shut your ignorant ass up!
> 
> Thanks


k


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't listen to hip-hop music at all :$.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> I don't listen to hip-hop music at all :$.


If I can get into rock you can get into Hip-Hop


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I just posted now shut your ignorant ass up!
> 
> Thanks


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4122577-post69939.html


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

truth full time a pride going into extra time come on Saints


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> If I can get into rock you can get into Hip-Hop


Does "White and Nerdy" count? :$


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Come on you RAMS, fuck Saints they're dog.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4122577-post69939.html


He's right. It should be a rule. I'm about to take a look into the DVD thread now. Who could possibly question an Austin DVD?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Brye said:


> Does "White and Nerdy" count? :$


Never.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Does "White and Nerdy" count? :$


:lmao no


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I figured it didn't.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

just for the record I was laughing at the song, not you 

I need more saigon mixtapes time to explore


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> He's right. It should be a rule. I'm about to take a look into the DVD thread now. Who could possibly question an Austin DVD?


:side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

i can se it going to pens


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

K sending you an up to date pm for ya to read while I eat a pizza. Me no type while eating 

Truth: Look out for 4life...


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfmx4sZNhXU&NR=1 - LMFAO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok Monty! Lets get this show back on the road We lost some momentum but we'll get it back:agree:


Killa CaLi said:


> :side:


I saw it.:no:

If someone should delete any post, it should of been that one. You don't doubt Austin.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> K sending you an up to date pm for ya to read while I eat a pizza. Me no type while eating
> 
> Truth: Look out for 4life...


Squashing jobbers and cracking jokes?

ROLL UP! endings?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Ok Monty! Lets get this show back on the road We lost some momentum but we'll get it back:agree:
> 
> I saw it.:no:
> 
> If someone should delete any post, it should of been that one. You don't doubt Austin.


He should go to jail forever


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> K sending you an up to date pm for ya to read while I eat a pizza. Me no type while eating
> 
> Truth: Look out for 4life...


am I going to make it snow?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hopefully Brye and VD will do something awesome. :side:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4124964-post4.html


----------



## Pink Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

MoveMent™'s sig said:


>


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4122694-post14.html

He really is trying to be a better poster. I'll support that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4122694-post14.html
> 
> He really is trying to be a better poster. I'll support that.


I still can't beleive he/she(I forgot :$) got out of red rep.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4122694-post14.html
> 
> He really is trying to be a better poster. I'll support that.


once an asshole, always an asshole :agree:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Brye said:


> I still can't beleive he/she(I forgot :$) got out of red rep.


I was -89 at once point. Now look. Holla, holla, holla.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

suck it 123 said:


>


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

i$e said:


> I was -89 at once point. Now look. Holla, holla, holla.


Damn, -89


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I wait in hope and expectation for the day when i make my debut in WWF.

So Monts, have you had any sleep since we last spoke?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I didn't!


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Brye said:


> I still can't beleive he/she(I forgot :$) got out of red rep.


I helped. Twice.



> once an asshole, always an asshole


By that logic, you must hate Cal.

MNM is GREATLY improved. Yeah, he was a fucking joke, and he might not be completely accurate in what he says now, but he presents it well and respectably, and that is much more important than him being an asshole for two weeks.

Edit: Ya actually DC, I came home from work yesterday and fell asleep on the couch at 8 pm (only got out of work at 7.) Slept all the way through to this morning. Was greatness


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I helped. Twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is improving but I just don't like him. He made a pretty bad 1st impression.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

he was hilarious when he first joined(stupid hilarity of course) nice to see he's changin


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I helped. Twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't sayin' nothin'


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

He's not speaking his mind anymore though, just retyping what everyone else says so he gets in the good books.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> I helped. Twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not jealous, i swear...

:frustrate


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

i$e said:


> He's not speaking his mind anymore though, just retyping what everyone else says so he gets in the good books.


How? He's probably the only person I have seen to say Edge is the best heel ever. Which is incorrect. But he says it with his own reasons. 

I would find it much more likely that this is what he actually thinks, not that he has a chiselled 6 pack, wears fur coats and had friends which follow him around like paparrazzi.

Which one would you say is the gimmick?



> I'm not jealous, i swear...




If it makes you feel better, I have an awful cold/start of the flu. Not full flu, coz I can still walk, but pretty bad. I was writing a draft in work and instead of writing "Euro" I wrote "Fluffy".

Yah, that was embarrassing.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I like Nitro though


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

i$e said:


> I like Nitro though


gtfo


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> How? He's probably the only person I have seen to say Edge is the best heel ever. Which is incorrect. But he says it with his own reasons.
> 
> I would find it much more likely that this is what he actually thinks, not that he has a chiselled 6 pack, wears fur coats and had friends which follow him around like paparrazzi.
> 
> ...


 

On the upside, I have a 4 day weekend starting Thursday night.

I can catch up with some old aqquaintances! 

Ohhhhhhhhhhh Yeahhhhhhhhhhh! :agree:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

tense game saintsvs derby is going into pens


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Come on lads.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I feel like logging off for a bit.

Later Movement, I$E, Monty, DC and Tony


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Catch you later!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Later Brye He said my name first 

you have fun closin that thread in the WWE section Role Model?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Later Brye He said my name first


He had to get the ignorant people out the way first.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

They're auctioning off the Nashville Predators Jumbotron.....I want it.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - anyone fancy making me a hip hop banner?

and hello to all.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> By that logic, you must hate Cal.




Truth - I'm watching the Pistons/Bulls game tonight.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Truth - anyone fancy making me a hip hop banner?
> 
> and hello to all.


I requested for one before and it never got answered



Headliner said:


> He had to get the ignorant people out the way first.


If i'm ignorant then what are you


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Headliner said:


> He had to get the ignorant people out the way first.


Want to see ignant people come to philly. I swear i see more fucked up shit everyday in this city :no:


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

I would request but i have to wait another week. waiting 6 weeks = no ratings


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah fuck you Southampton, told you Derby would win.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derby will go straight back down if they go up.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Truth: I've been on a repping spree. Repping people here and there.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Want to see ignant people come to philly. I swear i see more fucked up shit everyday in this city :no:


have you been to brownsville? my family is from there and I would like to know how it is there, Iv'e only been once


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


>


LOL.

Truth: Cal was an asshole. He's not any more. Give him a chance 

Cue Cal being an asshole :side:




> Derby will go straight back down if they go up


I gott agree with this. They simply dont have enough of anything to beat three other teams over 38 matches.


----------



## RaS (Apr 2, 2006)

Truth: I'm off school tommorrow so I'm gonna head into Glasgow to sample the atmosphere with the Sevilla and Espanyol fans.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Derby will go straight back down if they go up.


Ya. Local team though.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

i$e said:


> yeah fuck you Southampton, told you Derby would win.


Well done the better team won


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm soft spoken and polite to others.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Truth: Just repped everyone above me. Now I have to wait 24 hours to rep again.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> LOL.
> 
> *Truth: Cal was an asshole. He's not any more.* Give him a chance
> 
> ...


I beg to differ


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> LOL.
> 
> Truth: Cal was an asshole. He's not any more. Give him a chance
> 
> Cue Cal being an asshole :side:


Truth - He doesn't like me because of the Holt situation, or maybe what I said to him in the MLB thread. I'm done with him though. I tried to be cool with him when he first came here but whatever. I don't have to get along with everyone, not every poster likes me or him. That's just the way it is.



Killa CaLi said:


> I'm soft spoken and polite to others.


Since when? :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alright I'm back from dinner.

I really need to buy about 4 different 360 games.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> If i'm ignorant then what are you


Intelligent.


Alabaster Holt said:


> Want to see ignant people come to philly. I swear i see more fucked up shit everyday in this city :no:


Yea I hear about that city alot. Seems like its only going to get worse (like its been getting over the years)

Rochester is just like that. Can't walk down the street without people hating or staring a hole in you. I'm glad I dont go back til Saturday.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Truth: Just repped everyone above me. Now I have to wait 24 hours to rep again.


Total lie.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Intelligent.




lookin for the Tell a Lie thread are you



Brye said:


> Alright I'm back from dinner.
> 
> I really need to buy about 4 different 360 games.


that's going to set you back


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - He doesn't like me because of the Holt situation, or maybe what I said to him in the MLB thread. I'm done with him though. *I tried to be cool with him when he first came here but whatever.* I don't have to get along with everyone, not every poster likes me or him. That's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when? :side:


Yeah, I thought we were too. Then I saw you say that you wanted me banned, in the TTT thread. Numerous times. When I wasn't around. 

Not recently, like last year


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

i$e said:


> Total lie.


I was about to rep you but it told me I had to wait.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> lookin for the Tell a Lie thread are you
> 
> 
> 
> *that's going to set you back*


Yeah, I need Crackdown, Gears, Dead Rising and I'll probably get Rainbow six: Vegas.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

How are ye?


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Brye said:


> Yeah, I need Crackdown, *Gears*, Dead Rising and I'll probably get *Rainbow six: Vegas*.


Get the bolded ones first.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> Yeah, I thought we were too. Then I saw you say that you wanted me banned, in the TTT thread. Numerous times. When I wasn't around around.


Truth - That was mainly because of the rant you made about Richie (phenomenal1). I didn't really expect that to come from you at the time. I thought you changed completely. I liked you before you made that rant, but my opinion changed after that. I didn't know if you were just putting on some sort of gimmick (to be hated) or if that is the way you really are.

I'm a really nice guy, so I thought the rant was a little harsh to be honest with you.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Yeah, I need Crackdown, Gears, Dead Rising and I'll probably get Rainbow six: Vegas.


I have heard good things about Gears of War



sup jax?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Overrated™ said:


> Get the bolded ones first.


Nah, I'm getting Crackdown and Dead Rising 1st.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> lookin for the Tell a Lie thread are you


Nah, I'm quite sure I was telling the truth. Something AMP accuses me of not doing.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> I was about to rep you but it told me I had to wait.


Thats what they all say.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Nah, I'm quite sure I was telling the truth. Something AMP accuses me of not doing.


I haven't seen an intelligent post from you in a while


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I beg to differ


Meh, as many, including Cal, will testify, I couldn't stand him.

Much nicer guy now than he was.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Nah, I'm quite sure I was telling the truth. Something AMP accuses me of not doing.


No lies in the truth thread


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> sup jax?


Whole lot of Mexican going on! Going on at Taco Johns!

Whole lot of nothing, just got back from Frisbee golf and now I'm on the bored spectrum.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> Yeah, I need Crackdown, Gears, Dead Rising and I'll probably get Rainbow six: Vegas.


Buy Crackdown, game is simple but fun as all hell. Don't buy Dead Rising unless you have an HD TV and patience :side:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I mark for Headliner.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

i$e said:


> Thats what they all say.


Dude, if your that serious about rep. I'll rep you right when I get my rep power back but right now I can't rep anybody.

Edit-NVM. Just got my rep power back and just repped you.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Buy Crackdown, game is simple but fun as all hell. Don't buy Dead Rising unless you have an *HD TV* and *patience *:side:


I don't have either :$

But I played the demo for Crackdown on Xbox live and I enjoyed it. I'm pretty sure I'm getting that first.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Dude, if your that serious about rep. I'll rep you right when I get my rep power back but right now I can't rep anybody.


I'm probably one of the least serious. It was only a joke.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Whole lot of Mexican going on! Going on at Taco Johns!
> 
> Whole lot of nothing, just got back from Frisbee golf and now I'm on the bored spectrum.


:lmao I'm pretty bored myself



> I mark for Headliner.


leave


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Mr. Perfect said:


> Truth - That was mainly because of the rant you made about Richie (phenomenal1). I didn't really expect that to come from you at the time. I thought you changed completely. I liked you before you made that rant, but my opinion changed after that. I didn't know if you were just putting on some sort of gimmick (to be hated) or if that is the way you really are.
> 
> I'm a really nice guy, so I thought the rant was a little harsh to be honest with you.


idk, he was really annoying me at the time and I didn't feel like writing out a long rant explaining it. I don't really mind him anymore.

:side:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> leave













Is my response.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Brye said:


> I don't have either :$
> 
> But I played the demo for Crackdown on Xbox live and I enjoyed it. I'm pretty sure I'm getting that first.


When I got crackdown I finished it in 4 days because I simply could no put it down. Game is so damn fun. I loved killing like 123+ gang members then taking out the guy in charge, similar to Mercanaries


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Truth: Just noticed that Edge and Kurt Angle's winning of World titles last week marks the second time that both men have won World titles in the _same_ week. What a coincidence!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I haven't seen an intelligent post from you in a while


k. brb. Going to find a post in the WWE section somewherrrre.


AMPLine4Life said:


> No lies in the truth thread


When have I lied?


i$e said:


> I mark for Headliner.


<3
:$


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

PsychoticViper2000 said:


> Truth: Just noticed that Edge and Kurt Angle's winning of World titles last week marks the second time that both men have won World titles in the _same_ week. What a coincidence!


yeah...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> When I got crackdown I finished it in 4 days because I simply could no put it down. Game is so damn fun. I loved killing like 123+ gang members then taking out the guy in charge, similar to Mercanaries


Yeah, it looks really great. I'm definatly getting Mercanaries 2 when it comes out. The 1st one was great.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> :lmao I'm pretty bored myself


Thats very interesting... how are things?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> idk, he was really annoying me at the time and I didn't feel like writing out a long rant explaining it. I don't really mind him anymore.
> 
> :side:


:lmao

No lies in the truth thread


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

i$e said:


> I'm probably one of the least serious. It was only a joke.


I got to learn to get use to the sense of humor from people in this thread. :$

First Headliner then you lol :$

Anyways got my rep power back so you just got rep.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

i$e said:


> Is my response.


you don't get one marking for Headliner speaks for itself



jax_the_ax said:


> Thats very interesting... how are things?


I'm straught, I just got Saigon's abandoned nation mixtape going to give it a listen


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Rather that than Daviari. Low buyrates for that one. 

Thats quite alright Capt!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> No lies in the truth thread


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> idk, he was really annoying me at the time and I didn't feel like writing out a long rant explaining it. I don't really mind him anymore.
> 
> :side:


Ok...

Truth - I'll try to get along with you again, so we can be cool but it's really entirely up to you. If you don't want to, whatever. I just like to get along with everyone, really. :$

I'm out, peace.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Truth: I when I was playing Crackdown. And I was trying to kill leaders. I don't stay and kill the individual gang members. I ran straight to the leader and started kicking them. Worked every time. I killed a majority of the leaders that way.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Brye said:


> Nah, I'm getting Crackdown and Dead Rising 1st.


:no:


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

I didn't like the demo of Crackdown, but then I played it on Live with my friend at it was actually very entertaining.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

i$e said:


> Rather that than Daviari. Low buyrates for that one.
> 
> Thats quite alright Capt!


Davairi = talent
Headliner = waste of crap


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

i$e said:


> Thats quite alright Capt!


Cool. 

Truth: I just got use to the sense of humor from people from the Above You Thread. It's difernet then here. :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Truth: I when I was playing Crackdown. And I was trying to kill leaders. I don't stay and kill the individual gang members. I ran straight to the leader and started kicking them. Worked every time. I killed a majority of the leaders that way.


Can't do that will all bosses, I usually never killed the entire gang surrounding a boss, just the people that were in my way. I hated the boss in the cave


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> Davairi = talent
> Headliner = I love him but Headliner's not gay


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4118522-post29.html

That's a decent post right? Surely I can find better if your standards are high.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Davairi = talent
> Headliner = waste of crap


Such a nice young man you are.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I played Dead Rising today and it was pretty fun.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Truth: Dr Monty McGraw


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4118522-post29.html
> 
> That's a decent post right? Surely I can find better if your standards are high.


I approve


when are we going to stop randomly insulting eachother?



jax_the_ax said:


> Such a nice young man you are.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Holt said:


> Can't do that will all bosses, I usually never killed the entire gang surrounding a boss, just the people that were in my way. I hated the boss in the cave


Yeah, not every time worked. Like Wang. The boss battle was a pain in my ass. Took me like 3 whole days to get him. Course, I kept giving up on him, and tried to go after him before i killed off his other leaders.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


>


I overheard that you were at Raw last night.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Yeah, not every time worked. Like Wang. The boss battle was a pain in my ass. Took me like 3 whole days to get him. Course, I kept giving up on him, and tried to go after him before i killed off his other leaders.


Wang? The guy in the massive tower. Damn that was a bitch. Took me damn near an hour to get up to the guy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> I approve
> 
> 
> when are we going to stop randomly insulting eachother?


Its all your fault by default.


----------



## Overrated (Jan 13, 2007)

Truth - Goodbye all


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> I overheard that you were at Raw last night.


yeah 



Headliner said:


> Its all your fault by default.


we can stop anytime though, and it is so not my fault


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> yeah


Were the seats good?


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> 
> we can stop anytime though, and it is so not my fault


How was that for ya?


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Wang? The guy in the massive tower. Damn that was a bitch. Took me damn near an hour to get up to the guy


Yeah, thats him. Him and that big black guy that was in charge of the weapons and shit were hard to get to. Cause you had to jump off of other buildings and shit. Another thing I did when fighting the gangs and leaders. Was always have my rocket launcher equipped, and since the gangs were usually in groups or whatever, I would just shoot at their group, and they would all die.

All this crackdown talk has made me want to play it. So im putting it in right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Yeah, thats him. Him and that big black guy that was in charge of the weapons and shit were hard to get to. Cause you had to jump off of other buildings and shit. Another thing I did when fighting the gangs and leaders. Was always have my rocket launcher equipped, and since the gangs were usually in groups or whatever, I would just shoot at their group, and they would all die.
> 
> *All this crackdown talk has made me want to play it. So im putting it in right now*.


Same here, too bad I don't have it yet :sad:


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Chaos said:


> Yeah, thats him. Him and that big black guy that was in charge of the weapons and shit were hard to get to. Cause you had to jump off of other buildings and shit. Another thing I did when fighting the gangs and leaders. Was always have my rocket launcher equipped, and since the gangs were usually in groups or whatever, I would just shoot at their group, and they would all die.
> 
> All this crackdown talk has made me want to play it. So im putting it in right now.


Once you have the Rocket launcher and the gun that can hold like 600 bullets, you need nothing else.......oh yea and the cluster grenade. But after that, nothing else


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Super Paper Mario > Crackdown


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Crackdown is awesome...for the first three hours. I cannot tell you how long I've been waiting to trade it in; finally tomorrow I can just download the Halo 3 beta and be rid of Crackdown forever.

Crackdown coulda been amazing if they added real multiplayer to it, plus real fighting online, and just more bonuses. After a day, you'll be done with it.

Oh...and I found out the REAL reason why Khali was moved to RAW...I'll tell you guys in a sec. I got sources


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> How was that for ya?


it was a good show IMO the pryo caught me ears off guard and Edge had to pick the day I went to have all those fireworks, it was my first time going to a wrestling event also



Brye said:


> Were the seats good?


yeah but mainly because we have a small coliseum if it was bigger they would of been consider decent at best


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> Same here, too bad I don't have it yet :sad:


Least you got a 360.

Yahoo its pool.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Shenmue > Life


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

WCW said:


> Super Paper Mario > Crackdown


I haven't enjoyed a mario game since super mario brothers. And thats the truth


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I haven't enjoyed a mario game since super mario brothers. And thats the truth


That's just wrong.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Is Dead Rising worth buying it for like 50 bucks?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> *Least you got a 360.*
> 
> Yahoo its pool.


And Saints Row


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> I haven't enjoyed a mario game since super mario brothers. And thats the truth


Mario Kart on the SNES might be my favourite game ever. You can keep your N64 better graphics and weapons, give me the SNES version any day.

Endless fun.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> we can stop anytime though, and it is so not my fault


You'll probably learn more than you learn in school if you read this month old thread:
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334636-wwe-ideas-storylines.html

Now bow to such great females as Rebel By Design, Lady Croft and Aussie


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Mario Kart on the SNES might be my favourite game ever. You can keep your N64 better graphics and weapons, give me the SNES version any day.


:agree: :agree: :agree:

Battle mode = buyrates


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Brye said:


> And Saints Row


Rub it in why don't cha. Too bad no one plays that online anymore.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- my head hurts.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I've enjoyed every Mario game. In fact, I'm going to play Super Mario World.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

jax_the_ax said:


> Rub it in why don't cha. Too bad no one plays that online anymore.


Yeah, there's enough to get a good game going.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

jax_the_ax said:


> Rub it in why don't cha. Too bad no one plays that online anymore.


Its only a few real games that get old fast

And Chaos, only buy Dead Rising if you have HDTV and patience. I don't have HDTV so I can barely make out the text


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- when I was younger I would use Game Genie on Super Mario 3 so I could get to the last levels.

Whenever you beat Bowser, it would freeze up. I hated that.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Alabaster Holt said:


> Its only a few real games that get old fast
> 
> And Chaos, only buy Dead Rising if you have HDTV and patience. I don't have HDTV so I can barely make out the text


Yeah, I played that over my friends and I decided to not read the text. I figured I didn't need to.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Dead Rising is like 30 bucks atleast around here since its one of them platinum hits.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> You'll probably learn more than you learn in school if you read this month old thread:
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/334636-wwe-ideas-storylines.html
> 
> Now bow to such great females as Rebel By Design, Lady Croft and Aussie



I can learn about web design in school which makes that thread not better


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

So, my friend Rich (who also plans on being a pro wrestler) works at EB Games, and for the past few months this guy has come in who used to be a wrestler. Trained at the EPCW school in Jersey, wrestled a lot in Florida, and even used to wrestle Kane constantly down south before he was Kane (and before Issac Yankem, I think). Anyway, him and Kane became real good friends, remember that part. So, I went to EB Games today with Rich and the guy was there, and I finally met him. We talked about McMahon as champ, Cena/Khali, and as soon as Khali came up, he said "I can't believe Glenn (Kane's real name) tried to kill him". We asked wtf he was saying. Apparently, Khali was moved to RAW because Kane tried to kill him backstage. I have no idea why, since the guy left before he could finish (his wife called or something). So, there ya have it, from a very reliable source; *Kane tried to 'kill' Khali in a fight backstage, and it so was unsafe for Khali that he was moved to RAW to avoid conflict*.

Oh, and apparently Undertaker and HHH are retiring for good, although HHH might play a manager. Both will probably come back for a few more matches, but that's all. At least, that's the talk Kane's heard backstage, who relayed it to the guy (no idea what is name is, except his nickname is Thor).

Having sources pwn.


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Dead Rising would be an amazing game if it wasn't for a few flaws


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane's gonna kill you!


MoveMent™ said:


> I can learn about *web design* in school which makes that thread not better


?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> So, my friend Rich (who also plans on being a pro wrestler) works at EB Games, and for the past few months this guy has come in who used to be a wrestler. Trained at the EPCW school in Jersey, wrestled a lot in Florida, and even used to wrestle Kane constantly down south before he was Kane (and before Issac Yankem, I think). Anyway, him and Kane became real good friends, remember that part. So, I went to EB Games today with Rich and the guy was there, and I finally met him. We talked about McMahon as champ, Cena/Khali, and as soon as Khali came up, he said "I can't believe Glenn (Kane's real name) tried to kill him". We asked wtf he was saying. Apparently, Khali was moved to RAW because Kane tried to kill him backstage. I have no idea why, since the guy left before he could finish (his wife called or something). So, there ya have it, from a very reliable source; *Kane tried to 'kill' Khali in a fight backstage, and it so was unsafe for Khali that he was moved to RAW to avoid conflict*.
> 
> Oh, and apparently Undertaker and HHH are retiring for good, although HHH might play a manager. Both will probably come back for a few more matches, but that's all. At least, that's the talk Kane's heard backstage, who relayed it to the guy (no idea what is name is, except his nickname is Thor).
> 
> Having sources pwn.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> So, my friend Rich (who also plans on being a pro wrestler) works at EB Games, and for the past few months this guy has come in who used to be a wrestler. Trained at the EPCW school in Jersey, wrestled a lot in Florida, and even used to wrestle Kane constantly down south before he was Kane (and before Issac Yankem, I think). Anyway, him and Kane became real good friends, remember that part. So, I went to EB Games today with Rich and the guy was there, and I finally met him. We talked about McMahon as champ, Cena/Khali, and as soon as Khali came up, he said "I can't believe Glenn (Kane's real name) tried to kill him". We asked wtf he was saying. Apparently, Khali was moved to RAW because Kane tried to kill him backstage. I have no idea why, since the guy left before he could finish (his wife called or something). So, there ya have it, from a very reliable source; *Kane tried to 'kill' Khali in a fight backstage, and it so was unsafe for Khali that he was moved to RAW to avoid conflict*.
> 
> Oh, and apparently Undertaker and HHH are retiring for good, although HHH might play a manager. Both will probably come back for a few more matches, but that's all. At least, that's the talk Kane's heard backstage, who relayed it to the guy (no idea what is name is, except his nickname is Thor).
> 
> Having sources pwn.


No lies in the truth thread


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> So, my friend Rich (who also plans on being a pro wrestler) works at EB Games, and for the past few months this guy has come in who used to be a wrestler. Trained at the EPCW school in Jersey, wrestled a lot in Florida, and even used to wrestle Kane constantly down south before he was Kane (and before Issac Yankem, I think). Anyway, him and Kane became real good friends, remember that part. So, I went to EB Games today with Rich and the guy was there, and I finally met him. We talked about McMahon as champ, Cena/Khali, and as soon as Khali came up, he said "I can't believe Glenn (Kane's real name) tried to kill him". We asked wtf he was saying. Apparently, Khali was moved to RAW because Kane tried to kill him backstage. I have no idea why, since the guy left before he could finish (his wife called or something). So, there ya have it, from a very reliable source; *Kane tried to 'kill' Khali in a fight backstage, and it so was unsafe for Khali that he was moved to RAW to avoid conflict*.
> 
> Oh, and apparently Undertaker and HHH are retiring for good, although HHH might play a manager. Both will probably come back for a few more matches, but that's all. At least, that's the talk Kane's heard backstage, who relayed it to the guy (no idea what is name is, except his nickname is Thor).
> 
> Having sources pwn.


:lmao  He tried to kill him.

Sucks about Taker and Triple H not having many more matches. :sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Kane's gonna kill you!
> 
> ?


IDU


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^^
Is it reliable spart? Not that I don't believe you, but, that's just... 

If true, it might be the first thing in years that makes me like Kane.

Truth: I tell a lie. He put Umaga over clean at Cyber Sunday. I liked that.

Someone make me a WWF (Wrasslin' Wrestlin' Forums) banner in the next ten minutes. Doesn't have to be great. As long as it's not shit, 10,000 points to whoever makes one looking pretty cool.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> So, my friend Rich (who also plans on being a pro wrestler) works at EB Games, and for the past few months this guy has come in who used to be a wrestler. Trained at the EPCW school in Jersey, wrestled a lot in Florida, and even used to wrestle Kane constantly down south before he was Kane (and before Issac Yankem, I think). Anyway, him and Kane became real good friends, remember that part. So, I went to EB Games today with Rich and the guy was there, and I finally met him. We talked about McMahon as champ, Cena/Khali, and as soon as Khali came up, he said "I can't believe Glenn (Kane's real name) tried to kill him". We asked wtf he was saying. Apparently, Khali was moved to RAW because Kane tried to kill him backstage. I have no idea why, since the guy left before he could finish (his wife called or something). So, there ya have it, from a very reliable source; Kane tried to 'kill' Khali in a fight backstage, and it so was unsafe for Khali that he was moved to RAW to avoid conflict.
> 
> Oh, and apparently Undertaker and *HHH* are *retiring for good*, although HHH might play a manager. Both will probably come back for a few more matches, but that's all. At least, that's the talk Kane's heard backstage, who relayed it to the guy (no idea what is name is, except his nickname is Thor).
> 
> Having sources pwn.


:sad:  :sad:


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> So, my friend Rich (who also plans on being a pro wrestler) works at EB Games, and for the past few months this guy has come in who used to be a wrestler. Trained at the EPCW school in Jersey, wrestled a lot in Florida, and even used to wrestle Kane constantly down south before he was Kane (and before Issac Yankem, I think). Anyway, him and Kane became real good friends, remember that part. So, I went to EB Games today with Rich and the guy was there, and I finally met him. We talked about McMahon as champ, Cena/Khali, and as soon as Khali came up, he said "I can't believe Glenn (Kane's real name) tried to kill him". We asked wtf he was saying. Apparently, Khali was moved to RAW because Kane tried to kill him backstage. I have no idea why, since the guy left before he could finish (his wife called or something). So, there ya have it, from a very reliable source; *Kane tried to 'kill' Khali in a fight backstage, and it so was unsafe for Khali that he was moved to RAW to avoid conflict*.
> 
> Oh, and apparently Undertaker and HHH are retiring for good, although HHH might play a manager. Both will probably come back for a few more matches, but that's all. At least, that's the talk Kane's heard backstage, who relayed it to the guy (no idea what is name is, except his nickname is Thor).
> 
> Having sources pwn.


I don't buy it. :$


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - Watching Tito/Forrest.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Who made that banner CaLi?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If Khali was brought over to raw (which was pre-mania) because Kane tried to kill him, then why the hell did they have a match at Mania?


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

If you don't wanna believe me, that's fine, but I wouldn't waste my time typing all that if it was bullshit. Honestly; typing about Kane and Khali isn't as fun as it sounds. In fact, it was as fun as their singles match at WM.

Monty, the source is 100% legit, as the guy himself is legit.

EDIT- Derek, maybe kill was an exaggeration from the guy (notice how I put '' around it), that's just what he said. But, there was definitely a fight backstage over something Khali did.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Who made that banner CaLi?


That looks like the work of a welshman.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't give a hairy **** about Kane/Khali, I just hope the stuff about Triple H retiring isn't true.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz will be pissed if someone else makes a banner for the WWF show.:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> If Khali was brought over to raw (which was pre-mania) because Kane tried to kill him, then why the hell did they have a match at Mania?


the same reason Edge & Hardy fueded? :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> That looks like the work of a welshman.


I didn't know Bethany was a welshman :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

HHH ain't retiring. 




> Who made that banner CaLi?


Beth


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> I don't give a hairy **** about Kane/Khali, I just hope the stuff about Triple H retiring isn't true.


I'd put money on him being around at least a couple more years. :sad:


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I don't give a hairy **** about Kane/Khali, I just hope the stuff about Triple H retiring isn't true.


Right now, I've heard from two people (the wrestler who's friends with Kane, and some huge wrestling fan) that HHH is gonna return as a full time manager, with a match every now and then. Even though the WO is reporting he's gonna be returning as a wrestler and wants to turn heel, I believe real people with real legit background info as opposed to online reports.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

The day Triple H retires, a part of me will die.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- that thread were you post your birthdate makes me feel old, and I'm only 20.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Role Model said:


> The day Triple H retires, a part of me will die.


I stopped watching wrestling for 2 years after Austin left.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Right now, I've heard from two people (the wrestler who's friends with Kane, and some huge wrestling fan) that HHH is gonna return as a full time manager, with a match every now and then. Even though the WO is reporting he's gonna be returning as a wrestler and wants to turn heel, I believe real people with real legit background info as opposed to online reports.


I don't see someone of that much importance giving out that kind of information to many people. Meh, maybe its just wishful thinking.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Right now, I've heard from two people (the wrestler who's friends with Kane, and some huge wrestling fan) that HHH is gonna return as a full time manager, with a match every now and then. Even though the WO is reporting he's gonna be returning as a wrestler and wants to turn heel, I believe real people with real legit background info as opposed to online reports.


MELTZER DOESN'T LIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Spartanlax said:


> Right now, I've heard from two people (the wrestler who's friends with Kane, and some huge wrestling fan) that HHH is gonna return as a full time manager, with a match every now and then. Even though the WO is reporting he's gonna be returning as a wrestler and wants to turn heel, I believe real people with real legit background info as opposed to online reports.


That'll be so strange, I knew he'd end up doing that, I just didn't think it would be so soon. :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

DDMac said:


> I don't see someone of that much importance giving out that kind of information to many people. Meh, maybe its just wishful thinking.


I second this wishful thinking. :sad:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I didn't know Bethany was a welshman :side:


I said the work of a Welsheman.

Bethanys father is Welsh.

:side:

Ya, it really looks like one of Carls. Cracking banner.



> Miz will be pissed if someone else makes a banner for the WWF show


He's got a few minutes


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I believe Meltzer. His voice comforts me.


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: I heard from the homeless guy at 7-11, who heard through a guy whose windsheild he washed, who heard from a guy he gets stock tips from, that Triple H is really black. :agree:

I know...I was as shocked as most of you must be.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just listened to 50's new single "Amusement Park" for the first time.


thumbs down


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I just listened to 50's new single "Amusement Park" for the first time.
> 
> 
> thumbs down


I value my ears, thus I haven't listened to it.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

MIZ is making someone else a banner?? What a fucking shock.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* I'm so sick of working from 8am to 6pm or 6:30 every day of the week.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I just listened to 50's new single "Amusement Park" for the first time.
> 
> 
> thumbs down


I could of told you it sucked


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I just listened to 50's new single "Amusement Park" for the first time.
> 
> 
> thumbs down


I bet he talks about fucking bitches right?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I'm so sick of working from 8am to 6pm or 6:30 every day of the week.


_*Workin' 9 to 5,
What a way to make a livin'*_


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> MIZ is making someone else a banner?? What a fucking shock.


Yeah


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Truth - Listening to a Vader shoot.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Role Model said:


> _*Workin' 9 to 5,
> What a way to make a livin'*_


8 hours five days a week is fine. I'd be perfectly cool with that.

10 hours a day, 7 days a week, sucks.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I bet he talks about fucking bitches right?


It's in the chorus


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* I'm so sick of working from 8am to 6pm or 6:30 every day of the week.


Same. Didn't get out till seven these past two days.




> Workin' 9 to 5,
> What a way to make a livin'


When drunk, I dance very enthusiasticaly to that song. Also, when driving along, if it comes on the radio, it is imperitive that you turn the volume up full, roll down all four windows, and nod your head as if you are listening to hardcore dance music.

Edit: 7 days a week? Ouch.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

> I don't see someone of that much importance giving out that kind of information to many people. Meh, maybe its just wishful thinking.


Dude, he just told his friend he got in a fight with someone, and that HHH isn't gonna be wrestling much longer at all, gonna manage instead. How is that huge, insane, priceless information, y'know? Plus, how is Kane important? 

Like, that's why the info seems so legit, aside from the fact I actually know the guy and his background, it easily comes up as a casual convo he had with his friend about what's going on.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Same. Didn't get out till seven these past two days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and my mate do that in his car all the time to all sorts of old shit, the looks we get are very comical.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> It's in the chorus


That's pretty much all of his songs now. It's a shame really.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> 8 hours five days a week is fine. I'd be perfectly cool with that.
> 
> 10 hours a day, 7 days a week, sucks.


What do you do?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Truth:* Thinkin about getting some 25 cent wings later tonight. They are fire as hell.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Dude, he just told his friend he got in a fight with someone, and that HHH isn't gonna be wrestling much longer at all, gonna manage instead. How is that huge, insane, priceless information, y'know? Plus, how is Kane important?
> 
> Like, that's why the info seems so legit, aside from the fact I actually know the guy and his background, it easily comes up as a casual convo he had with his friend about what's going on.


Next time you see this guy, tell him to tell Kane to stop sucking so much. kthxbye.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's pretty much all of his songs now. It's a shame really.


Fully Loaded Clip is a little better


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Next time you see this guy, tell him to tell Kane to stop sucking so much. kthxbye.


:hb


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: The greatest looks you'll ever get while blaring music can be a result of one of two songs.

"Uncle Fucka" - Terrence and Phillip
"Dance Magic Dance" - David Bowie (From the Labrynth Soundtrack)

:agree:


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> What do you do?


I work at a greenhouse and basically pull hundreds of flower baskets every day, put them on racks, clean them, sort the greenhouses, and so on.


There is no extra money for overtime since it's an agriculture job, everyone there except the crew made up of me and my friends are slow as hell, and they are horribly understaffed.

Basically, it's like Auschwitz but with flowers.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

When my friends and I are riding in the car, and a real embarassing-to-listen-to song comes on (example; Avril Lavigne's new Girlfriend song), we put it on full blast and try to sing along as loud as possible.

Another fun story from today; I passed these two girls today that go to my neighboring town's school, and we heard them call my friend Rich (who's pretty large), fat. So I turn, look at them, and pretty much shout 'Wow, those are two of the UGLIEST WHORES I have ever seen. Oh well, good thing they're not real'.

Although, it doesn't work all the time; as I saw these two girls and yelled "I would NOT tap those two, that's for sure", and they yelled back "We wouldn't touch you either". Ouch 

Truth- When I'm with my friend Rich, I do things I would never, ever do. Ever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDMac said:


> MIZ is making someone else a banner?? What a fucking shock.


He'll make anyone a banner except CaL LMAO.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> When my friends and I are riding in the car, and a real embarassing-to-listen-to song comes on (example; Avril Lavigne's new Girlfriend song), we put it on full blast and try to sing along as loud as possible.
> 
> Another fun story from today; I passed these two girls today that go to my neighboring town's school, and we heard them call my friend Rich (who's pretty large), fat. So I turn, look at them, and pretty much shout 'Wow, those are two of the UGLIEST WHORES I have ever seen. Oh well, good thing they're not real'.
> 
> ...


Don't get arrested


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Role Model said:


> Me and my mate do that in his car all the time to all sorts of old shit, the looks we get are very comical.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Spartanlax said:


> Truth- When I'm with my friend Rich, I do things I would never, ever do. Ever.


My mind kept telling me no

But the 40 ounce kept telling me yes


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> He'll make anyone a banner except CaL LMAO.


He didn't make my new request :cuss: 

Forced me to actually use the GFX section....that worked well.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> My mind kept telling me no
> 
> But the 40 ounce kept telling me yes


Marijuana ruined my life


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Don't get arrested


Haha, not illegal shit. Most of the shouting, unless noted otherwise, is done from the confines of his big red jeep. So, if/when they hear us, we can drive off into the sunset. :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He didn't make my new request :cuss:
> 
> *Forced me to actually use the GFX section....that worked well.*


Same.


Bethany made me a banner that's better than Miz could ever do too:hb


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I work at a greenhouse and basically pull hundreds of flower baskets every day, put them on racks, clean them, sort the greenhouses, and so on.
> 
> 
> There is no extra money for overtime since it's an agriculture job, everyone there except the crew made up of me and my friends are slow as hell, and they are horribly understaffed.
> ...


Man that's rough. I wouldn't be able to do that for 10 hours each day. Do you get any benefits like medical or dental for a job like that?

Truth: Posted some diva gifs from Raw a little while ago.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He didn't make my new request :cuss:
> 
> Forced me to actually use the GFX section....that worked well.


I'm pretty sure if you ask him again he'll do it. Weak back bone.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Headliner said:


> He'll make anyone a banner except CaL LMAO.


What do you expect?

"Where is it...asshole?"

:lmao


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh shit, one more story from today, but it's really, really terrible. This mom and her kid, probably 6 years old, walked in to EB Games today (where me, Rich, and my friends Mike and James were hanging out). They're standing behind us looking at games, so I just blurt out (not very loud mind you, as I didn't REALLY want them to hear it...) "Hey, so Mike, is Santa real or not? 'Cause I heard he was fake. Yup, Santa sure does sound fake." Mike just stares at me like I'm a filthy asshole, and then the mom grabs her son's hand and yanks him to the other side of the story...so, I think she heard me 

Eddie Kingston is a horrible influence on me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> I'm pretty sure if you ask him again he'll do it. Weak back bone.


Or you could hook me up with one since I put your name down and everything :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

TheManWithThePlan said:


> I'm pretty sure if you ask him again he'll do it. Weak back bone.


I doubt it. i've asked like everyday for the past 3 months and he hasn't done it.

Same with Max


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> Oh shit, one more story from today, but it's really, really terrible. This mom and her kid, probably 6 years old, walked in to EB Games today (where me, Rich, and my friends Mike and James were hanging out). They're standing behind us looking at games, so I just blurt out (not very loud mind you, as I didn't REALLY want them to hear it...) "Hey, so Mike, is Santa real or not? 'Cause I heard he was fake. Yup, Santa sure does sound fake." Mike just stares at me like I'm a filthy asshole, and then the mom grabs her son's hand and yanks him to the other side of the story...so, I think she heard me
> 
> Eddie Kingston is a horrible influence on me.


HE'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMNIT!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He didn't make my new request :cuss:
> 
> Forced me to actually use the GFX section....that worked well.



I'm gonna do that one.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Man that's rough. I wouldn't be able to do that for 10 hours each day. Do you get any benefits like medical or dental for a job like that?


No, we don't get shit.

I wouldn't much expect to though since it's a seasonal job. I'll be done by mid-June so I'm just going to tough it out until then and find another place to work at when it's over. I need a new car, so while I'm pissed about the hours now I'll be glad I did it later.



> Marijuana ruined my life


Wolf T-Shirts > Marijuana


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> I doubt it. i've asked like everyday for the past 3 months and he hasn't done it.
> 
> Same with Max


:sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

just got through playin jax in some pool


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> He didn't make my new request :cuss:
> 
> Forced me to actually use the GFX section....that worked well.


LMAO people really love you. Besides, you got some good replies in your request thread.


DDMac said:


> What do you expect?
> 
> "Where is it...asshole?"
> 
> :lmao


:lmao He abused Miz on MSN. He *constantly* brought Miz into convos just ask him where's his banner while calling him an asshole.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HE'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMNIT!


That would explain your mild case of Down's Syndrome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> Wolf T-Shirts > Marijuana


Bitches love da Wolf shirts.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> I'm gonna do that one.


:hb 

You rule Carl.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> LMAO people really love you. Besides, you got some good replies in your request thread.
> 
> :lmao He abused Miz on MSN. He *constantly* brought Miz into convos just ask him where's his banner while calling him an asshole.


:lmao

Cali is my hero.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

If Cide is viewing... :flip

I'll get it eventually. :sad:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> Bethany made me a banner that's better than Miz could ever do too:hb


Bethany said she would make me a banner almost a month ago and she hasn't made it yet.


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

So, let's see how Edge has done since he won the WHC.

Shawn Michaels def. Edge on RAW...cleanly...but, at least he was in the main event of the flagship show.

John Cena def. Randy Orton and Edge in a triple threat...by pinning Edge cleanly...in a match that lasted less than two minutes...no posititve from this.

What is this, Rey Mysterio V2?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Spartanlax said:


> So, let's see how Edge has done since he won the WHC.
> 
> Shawn Michaels def. Edge on RAW...cleanly...but, at least he was in the main event of the flagship show.
> 
> ...


When was this? After RAW?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Choas Reapers message

May I ask nicely why you gave me red rep. Did i offend you in any way?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Bethany said she would make me a banner almost a month ago and she hasn't made it yet.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*WHO'S THAT JUMPIN' OUT THE SKY?*


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Choas Reapers message
> 
> May I ask nicely why you gave me red rep. Did i offend you in any way?


did you?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeffdivalover said:


> truth: Choas Repers message
> 
> May I ask nicely why you gave me red rep. Did i offend you in any way?


Maybe he'll send you a PM calling you perfect and saying he loves you and the such. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> did you?


nope. 

:lmao at DDMac's post


----------



## Spartanlax (Jan 20, 2006)

DDMac said:


> When was this? After RAW?


Yeah, forgot to say it was the dark match.


> WHO'S THAT JUMPIN' OUT THE SKY?


Not anymore, he's a cripple.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> Maybe he'll send you a PM calling you perfect and saying he loves you and the such. :side:


:hb


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Rey > Kennedy.



....KENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEDY.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Role Model said:


> *WHO'S THAT JUMPIN' OUT THE SKY?*


R-E-Y Mysterio, here we go.... :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/extre...ing-ecw/342389-sabu-released.html#post4125947


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Everytime I ask Miz for a banner, he always says he is busy with School, yet he is on here 24/7. Or, he says he cant do text well and my usual rpely to that is "Just the text..."

That reminds me, that bastard owes me a banner.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> Everytime I ask Miz for a banner, he always says he is busy with School, yet he is on here 24/7. Or, he says he cant do text well and my usual rpely to that is "Just the text..."
> 
> That reminds me, that bastard owes me a banner.


He's busy crying because his boy Shady left.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Everytime I ask Miz for a banner, he always says he is busy with School, yet he is on here 24/7. Or, he says he cant do text well and my usual rpely to that is "Just the text..."
> 
> That reminds me, that bastard owes me a banner.





Looks like he's been writing bad checks all over town!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Role Model said:


> He's busy crying because his boy Shady left.


:lmao

He gonna cry in the car.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> Looks like he's been writing bad checks all over town!


I say we tie Shady up and send Miz a little video.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/extre...ing-ecw/342389-sabu-released.html#post4125947


Now the WWE can get to pushing real wrestlers like The Vampire.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

^gtfo



DDMac said:


> :lmao
> 
> *He gonna cry in the car.*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WCW said:


> Now the WWE can get to pushing real wrestlers like The Vampire.


Next IC champ.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

Bethany said she would make me a banner awhile back and she never did. And just a couple of days ago when i repped he asking politely if she would do my request, she gave me a warning.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Chaos said:


> Bethany said she would make me a banner awhile back and she never did. And just a couple of days ago when i repped he asking politely if she would do my request, she gave me a warning.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Bethany said she would make me a banner awhile back and she never did. And just a couple of days ago when i repped he asking politely if she would do my request, she gave me a warning.


That's what happens when you don't comply with forum regulations.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW, didn't you used to have an awesome Vampire banner in your sig at one point?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> :lmao


You need a new gif


Wrestling in gymnasiums = no ratings


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't know why people can't make good text on photoshop...

Southpark is on! Timmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay 2000


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Killa CaLi said:


> You need a new gif
> 
> 
> Wrestling in gymnasiums = no ratings


I let a friend borrow most of my recent DVD purchases.

I wanna watch Cide vs. Danielson from Final Battle one more 'gain.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

FS made me an awesome banner. *thumbs up*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> WCW, didn't you used to have an awesome Vampire banner in your sig at one point?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> I don't know why people can't make good text on photoshop...
> 
> Southpark is on! Timmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay 2000


"The Boys copy Timmy to avoid doing Homework."

:lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I really can't watch ROH at the moment, I used to really enjoy it but right now it just makes me rather sleepy. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


YES! That's the one.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

WCW said:


>


That is the greatest thing, EVER


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

DDMac said:


> I let a friend borrow most of my recent DVD purchases.
> 
> I wanna watch Cide vs. Danielson from Final Battle one more 'gain.






:side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: I wish I knew how to use Photoshop. I would probably suck at it anyway.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Power went off for a minute and made me appreciate the surge protector I bought recently.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I'm currently watching last night's Colbert Report.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth - I'm currently watching last night's Colbert Report.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Those are the greatest gifs ever. 


Lita getting murdered by Austin and HHH = ratings


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Buh-bye Sabu


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The only thing I can remember about lasts nights Report is the Threat Down.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^^^ I'm glad you like them.  Lita took eight chair shots a Pedigree and a Stunner in that beat down.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Buh-bye Sabu


So, you think that story is legit?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RVD is gonna get squashed by Snitsky tonight


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

> So, you think that story is legit?


It's on WWE.com


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> RVD is gonna get squashed by Snitsky tonight


Two straight weeks of Stoner squashing.


edit-that's pretty damn legit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> ^^^ I'm glad you like them.  Lita took eight chair shots a Pedigree and a Stunner in that beat down.


Damn:lmao


I need the RAW '01 season


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't think anybody thought Sabu was going to stick around for 4 months, let alone 11 months.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Great cover


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That is a nice cover.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't know why. WM 22 was a good overall show and Judgment Day has Finlay vs Benoit which is the second best match of all time.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - 'Tip of the hat, wag of the finger' is such an awesome skit.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Emperor DC said:


> :lmao


Meltzer only gave it ****1/4.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Meltzer only gave it ****1/4.


HOW CAN HE GIVE THE SECOND GREATEST MATCH OF ALL TIME ****1/4?!?!??!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Meltzer only gave it ****1/4.


Even that's too high


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> HOW CAN HE GIVE THE SECOND GREATEST MATCH OF ALL TIME ****1/4?!?!??!


Because he's Dave Meltzer.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Finlay is a better wrestler than Shawn Michaels and has more star power than John Cena


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Because he's Dave Meltzer.


BUT IT'S THE SECOND GREATEST MATCH OF ALL TIME!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> BUT IT'S THE SECOND GREATEST MATCH OF ALL TIME!!!!!


Well, that's according to the guy who truly believed that Edge wasn't going to cash in MITB and win the title.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> BUT IT'S THE SECOND GREATEST MATCH OF ALL TIME!!!!!


It's not even in the top 200


Edit - :lmao:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Playing Saints Row online with some friends.

Sup guys?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Well, that's according to the guy who truly believed that Edge wasn't going to cash in MITB and win the title.


:lmao

Touche.

And it's got to be in the top 200 Cali. It happened between 2000 and now, was on PPV, and involved one or both of the following wrestlers: Finlay, JBL, Kennedy, MVP, Kurt Angle, Regal and Chris Benoit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4125856-post8.html

His Marksim has now become fanaticism.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao
> 
> Touche.
> 
> And it's got to be in the top 200 Cali. It happened between 2000 and now, was on PPV, and involved one or both of the following wrestlers: Finlay, JBL, Kennedy, MVP, Kurt Angle, Regal and Chris Benoit.


Probably.


Cause I only like matches that happened a long time ago.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4125856-post8.html
> 
> His Marksim has now become fanaticism.


Ricky Steamboat and Chris Benoit won their World Titles because of their mic skills and charisma.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4125856-post8.html
> 
> His Marksim has now become fanaticism.


Not even 2 years into the business and he's already in the Hall of Fame. Makes sense.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Ricky Steamboat and Chris Benoit won their World Titles because of their mic skills and charisma.


And they didn't need to improve their in-ring skills because they had good attitudes.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> And they didn't need to improve their in-ring skills because they had good attitudes.


Attitude > Ring skills


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Kudos to CaLi for posting in the thread in question.

Man up other people.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

:side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

:hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4126409-post17.html

Yeah, that's shocking.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> :hb


What, 8 1/2 games behind in the division?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Kudos to CaLi for posting in the thread in question.
> 
> Man up other people.


I don't post in that section, it's forbidden.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Sucks that wrestling skills don't matter anymore.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> This injury is minor and doesn't mean anything, and he lost the US title in 42 days because it wasn't intended for him to have a long reign because they wanted him straight in the main event, *they just gave him the title so he could have the triple crown* when he wins the tag belts, and don't say that won't happen because even Cena got the tag belts.
> 
> Lashley held the US title 49 days compared to that 42, same situation. I guess he's doomed to failure.


...


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> Sucks that wrestling skills don't matter anymore.


Politics plays the largest part.

It's not what you know, it's who you know.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Hopefully Kennedy goes to RAW when he comes back.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> What, 8 1/2 games behind in the division?


They're terrible, I've never said anything but that recently and you know it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RVD vs Snitsky on Raws going to be awesome. :$:side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> They're terrible, I've never said anything but that recently and you know it.


:$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> RVD vs Snitsky on Raws going to be awesome. :$:side:


Snitsky will pick up the win after kicking RVD in the shoulder, which Styles will call as being a "Boot to the head."


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> RVD vs Snitsky on Raws going to be awesome. :$:side:



on RAW next week? glad I didn't go there


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> Snitsky will pick up the win after kicking RVD in the shoulder, which Styles will call as being a "Boot to the head."


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

MoveMent™ said:


> on RAW next week? glad I didn't go there


So did you have a sign?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> on RAW next week? glad I didn't go there


Damn, I meant ECW :$

Yeah, that nasty kick to the shoulder will be RVDs demise.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Cowie said:


> So did you have a sign?


no I think it's rude to the people behind me



Brye said:


> Damn, I meant ECW :$
> 
> Yeah, that nasty kick to the shoulder will be RVDs demise.


I know i was messin with you


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I hope RVD loses in 6 seconds.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth -


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hope RVD loses in 6 seconds.


Do you really want to see Snitsky have a 6 second win in his record? It'll make him look good


----------



## j20 (Apr 8, 2004)

Brye said:


> Do you really want to see Snitsky have a 6 second win in his record? It'll make him look good


Nothing can make him look good.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Truth-* Installing Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Brye said:


> Do you really want to see Snitsky have a 6 second win in his record? It'll make him look good


Meh, doesn't bug me to be honest.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth -


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Truth -


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

Truth: Posted my first set of heroes gifs in VIP


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

I just read a sopranos spoiler


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They could of at least had Sabu be written out of ECW by getting destroyed by the new breed or something.

Many people thought when he got took out before the elimination chamber that it was his way of being written out of ECW.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sandman should have been released before Sabu.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> They could of at least had Sabu be written out of ECW by getting destroyed by the new breed or something.
> 
> Many people thought when he got took out before the elimination chamber that it was his way of being written out of ECW.


He should have been fired then. He's done nothing since that PPV really.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4126666-post183.html


:hb


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

...Does this mean I won't be able to botch the shit out of everything in SVR2008 with Sabu? :sad:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Sandman should have been released before Sabu.


he shouldn't of been hired int the first place


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4126674-post41.html


Awesome sig


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> ...Does this mean I won't be able to botch the shit out of everything in SVR2008 with Sabu? :sad:


:sad: I think so.

They definatly should have waited a few months :side:


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Cali is a ratings magnet....fact.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Fallin said:


> Cali is a ratings magnet....fact.


QFT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty much Diesel. Then again, Jeff Hardy is in the game.


AMPLine4Life said:


> He should have been fired then. He's done nothing since that PPV really.


Alot of reports said he would be fired then but he wasn't. Probably because of RVD putting pressure on management.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Just watched the Texas Deathmatch for the first time.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

dangerousinc said:


> Ignorant fool. lmao @ u


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4126610-post21.html

Feel free to red rep him


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Pretty much Diesel. Then again, Jeff Hardy is in the game.


Yeah, but I was going to have the ultimate botchfest, between Jeff and Sabu in a TLC. Now what am I supposed to do? :sad:

It's like having peanut butter, without the jam. :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't like morons


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Fallin said:


> Cali is a ratings magnet....fact.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4126610-post21.html
> 
> Feel free to red rep him


I red repped him earlier for being a tit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, but I was going to have the ultimate botchfest, between Jeff and Sabu in a TLC. Now what am I supposed to do? :sad:
> 
> It's like having peanut butter, without the jam. :$


You could use Jeff vs Ashley :side: She botches alot.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Pretty much Diesel. Then again, Jeff Hardy is in the game.
> 
> Alot of reports said he would be fired then but he wasn't. Probably because of RVD putting pressure on management.


He was screwed the moment they made him talk. SABU DOESN'T TALK!


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Brye said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4126610-post21.html
> 
> Feel free to red rep him


I already did earlier


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

i$e said:


> Just watched the Texas Deathmatch for the first time.


What did you think?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: Just made a new gif for my sig. I wish I knew how to make banners though.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, but I was going to have the ultimate botchfest, between Jeff and Sabu in a TLC. Now what am I supposed to do? :sad:
> 
> It's like having peanut butter, without the jam. :$


now i'm hungry


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> I already did earlier


Oh


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Can someone please go over to undertaker=legend's house and steal his fucking modem!!


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> What did you think?


Honestly? I enjoyed it, but not quite as much as some of the reviews led me to believe I would. Still, from a pycologoical standpoint, it was top notch. Table spear spot was good as well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel said:


> Yeah, but I was going to have the ultimate botchfest, between Jeff and Sabu in a TLC. Now what am I supposed to do? :sad:
> 
> It's like having peanut butter, without the jam. :$


That sucks.:sad: Just have Jeff jump off the ladder to the concrete right on his neck I guess.


AMPLine4Life said:


> He was screwed the moment they made him talk. SABU DOESN'T TALK!


:lmao

They really tried to keep Sabu's character in tact, but that one thing screwed it all up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Can someone please go over to undertaker=legend's house and steal his fucking modem!!


Where does he live, anything within 2000 miles and I'll go :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Dangerousinc is a jackass.

No-one want to take me up on my offer?

10,000 points for a quick, easy text banner saying WWF, smaller text Wrasslin' Wresslin' Forums.

10,000 for a half assed attempt


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Can someone please go over to undertaker=legend's house and steal his fucking modem!!


he worse than Fagboy?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> That sucks.:sad: Just have Jeff jump off the ladder to the concrete right on his neck I guess.


That will suffice.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Can someone please go over to undertaker=legend's house and steal his fucking modem!!


Who?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Dangerousinc is a jackass.
> 
> No-one want to take me up on my offer?
> 
> ...


i$e will do it.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> Dangerousinc is a jackass.
> 
> No-one want to take me up on my offer?
> 
> ...


*begins to download Photoshop*


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> Who?


He makes all those ''who is your favorite tagteam/wrestler/diva/manager/announcer/anyotherrandomcrap threads.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'll take the 10,000 points :side:

But I can't make banners :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Can someone please go over to undertaker=legend's house and steal his fucking modem!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

i$e said:


> Honestly? I enjoyed it, but not quite as much as some of the reviews led me to believe I would. Still, from a pycologoical standpoint, it was top notch. Table spear spot was good as well.


Star rating?

You STILL need that banner Monty? Gimme a few and I got you.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Dangerousinc is a jackass.
> 
> No-one want to take me up on my offer?
> 
> ...












pnts, plz.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I need to credit the person who made the gif in my sig as soon as I find his name

EDIT: whatup Matt


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> He makes all those ''who is your favorite tagteam/wrestler/diva/manager/announcer/anyotherrandomcrap threads.


Yeah, I'll head to his house, take his modem and then have a flock of rabid geese ravenge his home


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

10,000? No, not really.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I'd mark out if I checked my email and it said my Raw set had been sent.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> pnts, plz.


Awesome

John, could you make me a banner? :$


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Diesel said:


> pnts, plz.


That's not even half assed. You said "Wrestling" instead of Wresslin' and you didn'y dot the i.

No cookie for you.

AMP you're a champ


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Monty i'll whip up an half arsed attempt for free.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

the banner Diesel made me was better :side:


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> Awesome
> 
> John, could you make me a banner? :$


You're gonna have to cough up some points, first. 100,000 will do.

My work doesn't come cheap.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I need to credit the person who made the gif in my sig as soon as I find his name
> 
> EDIT: whatup Matt


 Nothing much watching the Blue Jays-Orioles game waiting for the Wings game also.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Star rating?
> 
> You STILL need that banner Monty? Gimme a few and I got you.


I'd probably give it ****, but nothing more.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Whenever I glance at Movement's avatar I think it's the Steve Blackman.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


> Monty i'll whip up an half arsed attempt for free.


Don't steal my thunder.....or do the banner, take the points, and give to me


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> You're gonna have to cough up some points, first. 100,000 will do.
> 
> My work doesn't come cheap.


I'm contemplating whether I should do this...5,000 and its a deal :side:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> That's not even half assed. You said "Wrestling" instead of Wresslin' and you didn'y dot the i.
> 
> No cookie for you.
> 
> AMP you're a champ












pnts, plz.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Nah, I preferred the other one. Do the other one again, except with a sheep on a bicycle instead of all the "s"'s. :side:



Failing Satire said:


> Monty i'll whip up an half arsed attempt for free.


You make sooo many banners for like, everyone :$


CaLi that's in entirely the wrong order.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

WCW said:


> Whenever I glance at Movement's avatar I think it's the Steve Blackman.




Davairi > Blackman


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> pnts, plz.


bnr plz


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> Nah, I preferred the other one. Do the other one again, except with a sheep on a bicycle instead of all the "s"'s. :side:


THAT'S TWO REQUESTS IN ONE THREAD!!!

bant.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: The trademark symbol is out of my name. Yay.

More Truth: Talking to this girl I kinda like on MSN.

What's up?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Crossface, nothing much. You?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Crossface said:


> Truth: *The trademark symbol is out of my name*. Yay.
> 
> More Truth: Talking to this girl I kinda like on MSN.
> 
> What's up?


:sad:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Whats your star rating Amp, out of interest?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/extre...g-ecw/342389-sabu-released-5.html#post4126824


Ban for flaming and double posting plz.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth-Bored


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Hey Brye. Just watching Raw again.

Truth: Going on a school trip to Pennsylvania tomorrow.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

WWF IS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

something amazing has happened


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

i$e said:


> Whats your star rating Amp, out of interest?


****-1/4 on first view (sorry I didn't reply, working on this horrible banner)

Here Monty. Never claimed to be a PS wiz :side:


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Fair rating. Was that hunracanrana through the table spot botched? Seemed so.


----------



## CF (May 2, 2005)

Truth: Just found out the botchmaster known as Sabu was released.

It's about damn time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

i$e said:


> Fair rating. Was that hunracanrana through the table spot botched? Seemed so.


Nah, I think they did it right but I would have to watch it again to be certain.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Hella swell.

Now, how do I make it so that there's a link on the image itself?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> something amazing has happened


Lost your virginity?


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> WWF IS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I better be in it!  

J/K

I had an idea though. You guys could use the WF's Kilq (Above You Thread) vs Four Horseman (TTT) idea as a storyline for your BTB. :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Lost your virginity?


that's not happening till I'm married


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> Hella swell.
> 
> Now, how do I make it so that there's a link on the image itself?


[*URL="URL"]







[/URL]

Take out the * and enter the URL you want


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> WWF IS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome. I can't wait to read it.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Red is catchy I suppose


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome show Dave and K


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Wooo! Cheers Amp.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

the show was greatness


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

> *Slam:* Owen v Bret at SummerSlam 94 was better than Benoit Finlay Judgement Day 06.
> 
> *Pyro: *You son of a bitch! You're on! I'm going to teach you a lesson you'll never forget boy!


Pure brilliance.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice show Monty and Headliner. Make sure you keep One Night Stand chained up in the arena, we don't want anymore technical problems.

I'm wondering if I'm ever going to get into a feud, though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

ROLL UP ENDING!

Ratings. Whoever thought of that ending for Sabrina/Aussie is like the greatest person ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

> AMP: Confident? CONFIDENT? Let me tell you something, son. I have more aces than you have friends. You want to talk to the nature boy about confidence? The nature boy cant help that he's confident, from his chiselled figure, to his gucci glasses, right down to the nature boys snakeskin boots! WOOOOO! I can't help that I've got the winning hand. I cant help but I'll tell you this! I cant help that I play cards, win cards, WOOOOO, and dance all night long! You might think that you have the winning hand, but the nature boys hand is better than you can EVER fathom! WOOOOOO! If you want to call this bet, be my guest, coz the naitch will use all that money to buy himself a new armani suit! WOOOOO! Girls love space mountain, but I dont think you want to take it backwards! The nature boy says fold! WOOOOOO!


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Did I mention :lmao?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Did I mention :lmao?


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Show was sick. Best one yet.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Pure brilliance.


that was my favorit part :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

> Allyson: Yeah, well, I was thinking, maybe we should move onto the next stage...
> 
> Mike: (Insert 1000 word speech on how Mike agrees with this, and talks about giving Allyson the key to his locker room, before Allyson cuts him off)
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Did I mention :lmao?


I thought you'd like that. I was chuckling pretty hard writing it.

I never knew how fun it was to gimmick Flair.

Awesome.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Monty, I can't sleep again.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even though I'm supposed to be Flair, AMP gets the best Flair promo.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice work on that, boys.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Emperor DC said:


> Monty, I can't sleep again.


Sugar. In. Tank. ??? :side:


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Monty, I can't sleep again.


How long you been like this man?


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

This pic is fawking hilarous :lmao


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

^^^:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao @ Holt


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would not want to be famous.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Do you still want the logo i made? sorry i took so long ATHF is on. :$


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

MrMonty said:


> ^^^:lmao


The middle aged man with the super mario mustache kills me :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

MrMonty said:


> How long you been like this man?


2 weeks. Add in the fact my ankle is killing me and i have an Operation on it 3 weeks, 'Tis not the time for peaceful sleep.

To make matters worse, i need to go to work in 3 fucking hours!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I didn't like my pwned line


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> Do you still want the logo i made? sorry i took so long ATHF is on. :$


Yah of course if you took the time to make it 

If both fit in I can use both, if not I'll alternate 




> 2 weeks. Add in the fact my ankle is killing me and i have an Operation on it 3 weeks, 'Tis not the time for peaceful sleep


Might not be a bad idea to go to the doc an get some mild slepin tabs. You can some nice easy 7.5 or 10mg ones that will put you out but wont keep you knocked out or keep you drowsy in the morning.



> I didn't like my pwned line


Had to be done, no-one is exempt :agree:


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

RAW '97?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


>


Holy mother of....

Dude, never try a full attempt. Half assed


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Failing Satire said:


>


The spotlights look good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Failing Satire said:


>


Pssssssh, that has nothing on mine :side:

Seriously, if that's half assed, it's 1000000000 times better than most peoples actual tries.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thats incredible Carl.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I would like FS to quarter ass any of my requests.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


>


 

Wow...


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm impressed :side:


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

It's quick work tho, easy when you know how.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Pssssssh, that has nothing on mine :side:
> 
> Seriously, if that's half assed, it's 1000000000 times better than most peoples actual tries.


Ya glad I didn't post my try:shocked: 

That's gotta be work 50,000 points, in all fairness.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

nice banner

or should I say ballin ass banner


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

:$


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone wanna recommend me a song?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/159438-raki.html


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Anyone wanna recommend me a song?


reminensce over you - Pete rock


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> they reminensce over you


Edit- nevermind

Whos Pete Rock? :$


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/159438-raki.html


Looks like an intelligent individual


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

WCW said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/159438-raki.html


He gave himself gifts I didn't know you could do that. It's sorta like buying yourself a valentines card, lame.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

That raki guy is a douche.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Pounce > Punk


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Edit- nevermind
> 
> Whos Pete Rock? :$


honestly that's the only song I have heard from him that I can remember but honestly it's one of my favorite songs of all time

you want me to upload it for you?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Truth: GoDaddy.com Elbow Drop > Ballin Elbow Drop :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cowie said:


> He gave himself gifts I didn't know you could do that. It's sorta like buying yourself a valentines card, lame.


He thinks he deserves them too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> honestly that's the only song I have heard from him that I can remember but honestly it's one of my favorite songs of all time
> 
> you want me to upload it for you?


Is it hip-hop?


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> Anyone wanna recommend me a song?


Anything by Smash Mouth.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4127245-post78.html


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Check my new car

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v407/slothfulcowie/DSCN0819a.jpg




Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4127245-post78.html


WTF What a goose.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> Is it hip-hop?


yes :$

nice car Cowie


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4127267-post85.html


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> yes :$


O :$

Thanks anyway , I may check it out

Thanks Carl for the recommendation

Nice car Cowie


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> Check my new car
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v407/slothfulcowie/DSCN0819a.jpg
> 
> ...


Nice rims


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I Don't Wanna Stop, by Ozzy, Brye.

Truth - I just bought the game 'Black', on Greatest Hits, for $25.99.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> Nice rims


ew they're factory fitted. I hope to get better ones when I need new tyres. 

The car isn't finished yet, that's what it looked like yesterday. It's in the shop getting air bars today. I want it out by friday


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I Don't Wanna Stop, by Ozzy, Brye.
> 
> Truth - I just bought the game 'Black', on Greatest Hits, for $25.99.


I'll check it out John.

That game looked good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4127307-post102.html


:hb


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

The Vampire is on my TV screen :hb


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

The Vampire blows.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Ozzy song is incredible.


----------



## MrJesus (Aug 23, 2006)

Failing Satire said:


> The Vampire blows.


I would have gone for sucks.

GET IT!?!?!?

Truth: I need my bed :$


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I hate the WWE


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Where's Headlinah? 

We got a new King Bookah quote for him.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

MrMonty said:


> I would have gone for sucks.
> 
> GET IT!?!?!?
> 
> Truth: I need my bed :$


lol yeah, i get ye old pun. 

www.oddtodd.com is the best site ever, i recommend everyone watch it!


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Where's Headlinah?
> 
> We got a new King Bookah quote for him.


show me pls


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> Where's Headlinah?
> 
> We got a new King Bookah quote for him.


:lmao


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I'll check it out John.
> 
> That game looked good.


I can tell it's gonna be an awesome game already. I just cleared the first part, and I already love the gameplay, how you shoot, how they fall, etc, etc.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> I can tell it's gonna be an awesome game already. I just cleared the first part, and I already love the gameplay, how you shoot, how they fall, etc, etc.


 
I've heard good things about it. You try Psi Ops yet?


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Brye said:


> :lmao


Now you know what your missing out in the Above You Thread. :agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/342433-lollolololol.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4125811-post19613.html


There's a good Bookah quote :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> show me pls


King Bookah: Location: At the corner of Mickie St. and Maryse Ave.
J_MeRCe: should know its one of the greatest places on earth 
King Bookah: not as great as the Orton palace.
J_MeRCe: 2 chicks or a dude? Hmm...tough one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4125811-post19613.html
> 
> 
> There's a good Bookah quote :side:


:lmao :lmao


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> *King Bookah: Location: At the corner of Mickie St. and Maryse Ave.*J_MeRCe: should know its one of the greatest places on earth
> King Bookah: not as great as the Orton palace.
> J_MeRCe: 2 chicks or a dude? Hmm...tough one.


I was the one that said that.  

lol j/k putting KB name there makes it funnier. :agree:


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> King Bookah: Location: At the corner of Mickie St. and Maryse Ave.
> J_MeRCe: should know its one of the greatest places on earth
> King Bookah: not as great as the Orton palace.
> J_MeRCe: 2 chicks or a dude? Hmm...tough one.


:lmao :lmao


I only know Bookah from the Hip-Hop thread so as far as I know him he's cool except for that comment


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4127448-post158.html


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4127498-post170.html


:lmao


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4127448-post158.html


are you still ripping on him 

You need something to do.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Cowie said:


> are you still ripping on him
> 
> You need something to do.


It's fun :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

CaptChristian said:


> I was the one that said that.
> 
> lol j/k putting KB name there makes it funnier. :agree:


oh :$

whatever, the funny line is the next one anyway.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

My mum is talking to me on the phone and I'm just injecting a "mmm" into the convo every three minutes. She hasn't noticed yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cowie said:


> My mum is talking to me on the phone and I'm just injecting a "mmm" into the convo every three minutes. She hasn't noticed yet.


That works till you find out that she was actually signing you up to do things that you won't want to do.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watched ECW, wasn't too impressed.


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

J_MeRCe™ said:


> That works till you find out that she was actually signing you up to do things that you won't want to do.


Well I came to my senses when she yelled "you found it yet" Aw WTF found what.

Damn she just busted me typing. "What are you doing are you on the computer?"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I thought ECW was ok tonight.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Did anyone watch oddtodd or did y'all ignore me?


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

I just died in Black (damn it), so, I decided to take a little break from it. 

Fuckin' fun game, though.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

that website confused me Fallin Satire


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Peace Sells....But Who's Buying?


How much?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> that website confused me Fallin Satire


get on MSN


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> How much?


A buck.

Send it to me in gift form. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> A buck.
> 
> Send it to me in gift form. :side:


Deal, hell I'll buy 2


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeffdivalover said:


> get on MSN


I can't :sad:


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Let's all red rep IWA-Mid South in the "lololol" thread. He needs to be put in red.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I bought John his 2 dollars. Where's the peace?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

CaptChristian said:


> Let's all red rep IWA-Mid South in the "lololol" thread. He needs to be put in red.


I concur


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> I bought John his 2 dollars. Where's the peace?


...I'll rep you in a second. :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> I can't :sad:


why not? 


k CC.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> ...I'll rep you in a second. :side:


That's all I get ........Wait your rep is like +795, awesome.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye you bought him 3 dollars?



Jeffdivalover said:


> why not?
> 
> 
> k CC.


my computer with all my stuff is in the shop and I can't download anything on this one


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Brye you bought him 3 dollars?
> 
> 
> 
> my computer with all my stuff is in the shop and I can't download anything on this one


One was from a few days ago


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Brye said:


> One was from a few days ago


o

Truth: I just remembered I got rid of the "The" in my name


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No point in red repping that guy. He's a rejoiner, and he's obviously going to be banned soon.


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/342433-lollolololol.html#post4127414

Here's the thread you can find most of IWA-Mid South post there to red rep him with.


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Truth - I just repped Brian, in hippy fasion.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> No point in red repping that guy. He's a rejoiner, and he's obviously going to be banned soon.


so Liger doesn't approve


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> Brye you bought him 3 dollars?
> 
> 
> 
> my computer with all my stuff is in the shop and I can't download anything on this one


oh. when do you think you can come back on MSN?


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Derek said:


> No point in red repping that guy. He's a rejoiner, and he's obviously going to be banned soon.


True.

But people like that care about rep so we all send him in red. Maybe he'll throw a rant on all of us if he comes back?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MoveMent™ said:


> so Liger doesn't approve


Liger says don't waste your time on people like him because by paying attention to them, you're just doing what he wants. He obviously craves attention, so by paying attention to him, you're just doing him a favor.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> Peace, man. That's what the world can use more of. Peace. Why can't everyone just get a long, man? Peace is needed. Yeah, peace. Peace and pot. Yeah dude. Pot and peace, perfect mix. While we're getting more peace, let's get some more pot too, man.


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> Liger says don't waste your time on people like him because by paying attention to them, you're just doing what he wants. He obviously craves attention, so by paying attention to him, you're just doing him a favor.


ok then









JDL I won't be on for at least a week


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^ k movement. 




CaptChristian said:


> True.
> 
> *But people like that care about rep so we all send him in red. Maybe he'll throw a rant on all of us if he comes back?*


yeah. i got a message by someone asking why i red rep him.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

JDL LOOK

http://www.wrestling-edge.com/wwene...ll&id=1179277782&archive=&start_from=&ucat=1&


----------



## Diez (Aug 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> :lmao


:agree:


----------



## The Capt (Dec 18, 2005)

Truth: I don't see that guy getting banned yet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Diesel said:


> :agree:


That was worth 2 gifts :agree:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> JDL LOOK
> 
> http://www.wrestling-edge.com/wwene...ll&id=1179277782&archive=&start_from=&ucat=1&


i am happy  thanks movement.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

shower time


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I just got banned from a jobber forum


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Which forum?


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

King Placebo said:


> Which forum?


Kings Of Wrestling

~!!!!!!


REAL wrestling fans post there


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm going to join


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: i bet 47,504 on MVP


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New Look


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Derek said:


> New Look


swerve


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, it's not a swerve.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I mark for Evil Liger


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

o

Cali I just read your thread on the other forum were you bored?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> I mark for Evil Liger


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

MoveMent™ said:


> o
> 
> Cali I just read your thread on the other forum were you bored?


:lmao


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Killa CaLi said:


> :lmao


that thread had a lot of random pictures


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4127509-post14.html


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't take the activness of this thread


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/4127509-post14.html


He's starting to piss me off.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> He's starting to piss me off.


Maybe a spring board plancha from Evil Liger would help


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


> Maybe a spring board plancha from Evil Liger would help


Maybe. That or a super brainbuster.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth: going to sleep early today (1 am :hb )


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

later


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

truth: Jazz are wining


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, I know.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah, I know.


yeah  4 turnovers. why did they take 3's? they could have gotton the lead with 2s.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- bored


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Just got my internet back after a power outage wiped out the cable & internet for four hours.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What up crakas!?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth: Finally getting to download last night's Heroes episode.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

TRuth - I missed 24 last night.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


>


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Killa CaLi said:


>


What?


----------



## Kdrag (Feb 28, 2007)

NCIH said:


> TRuth - I missed 24 last night.


You poor SOB. Go dl it right now! It was pretty good.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

Derek said:


> What?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Now I'm confused.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/342477-tell-truth.html#post4128079


----------



## I AM SlaM (Aug 26, 2002)

Truth: I chuckled at the lollololol thread. Only because I pictured Snitsky as the breakdancer the second time around.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/342477-tell-truth.html


:hb


----------

